# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) >  Le fil des actualités : pas de frites dans mes coffres à butin

## Franky Mikey

La suite de cette horreur : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ic-des-niouzes

Au nez et à la barbe des gens pas drôles et trop pressés.  ::trollface:: 


*TOPIC STEAM DECK* (merci Catel !) : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...aie-Switch-Pro

----------


## Maximelene

Ce titre n'est pas drôle.

----------


## Kriegor

Vous avez un tabou avec les topics qui atteignent 334 pages ?

----------


## Maximelene

Boh, il a juste anticipé d'une quinzaine de messages.

----------


## Supergounou

> Vous avez un tabou avec les topics qui atteignent 334 pages ?


C'est dans la charte, max 10000 posts par topic. Très taboute cette charte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La suite de cette horreur : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ic-des-niouzes
> 
> Au nez et à la barbe des gens pas drôles et trop pressés.


je ne me sens pas visé.














C********rd  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous avez un tabou avec les topics qui atteignent 334 pages ?


3+3+4=10

Pas besoin d'entrer dans les détails, tout le monde saura de quoi on parle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Boh, il a juste anticipé d'une quinzaine de messages.


Jalouse  :tired:

----------


## bbd

Le Koub bas cette anticipation  :tired:  Enfin au moins les titres drôles vont pouvoir Ruvonir  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce titre n'est pas drôle.


Désolé, j'avais pas 13,7 millions d'idées non plus.  :tired:

----------


## Eloso

Bon ben je m'installe une petite chaise dans un coin pour pas rater le futur tombereau de vidéo avec les conférences à venir.

----------


## Orkestra

> Désolé, j'avais pas 13,7 millions d'idées non plus.


La Rubrique KOUB braque Maximelene ! (en plus, reconnaître que le topic n'est qu'un bric à brac informe, ça alimentera les débats sur le hors sujet)

----------


## Kohtsaro

La Rubrik KOUB, la KOUB'Rik !

----------


## Flad

le topic des News "Ruvons plus grand"

----------


## Zodex

Pardon, j'avais pas vu la nouvelle version. Donc :




> Poy poy,
> 
> Le jeu d'horreur-survie *Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water* sera porté sur PC en 2021 :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/fatal-frame-...ity-to-hit-pc/


Han c'est fou ça ! Manque plus qu'une sortie des 3 opus PS2 sur PC en version remastered, ça manque de jeux d'horreur Jap sur nos pécés.

----------


## Tellure

> La suite de cette horreur : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ic-des-niouzes
> 
> Au nez et à la barbe des gens pas drôles et trop pressés.


Merci.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du soir,

Voici le jeu de pêche-décoration-plateformes *Luna's Fishing Garden*, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/get...fishing-garden

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ishing_Garden/




Le jeu d'action-stratégie en coop *Research and Destroy* a été annoncé sur toutes les plateformes pour Octobre. Une démo jouable est bien entendu disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/turn...-switch-and-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...H_and_DESTROY/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *F1 2021*, présentant les nouvelles fonctionnalités :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...main-features/




C'est le début de la semaine des démos Steam, plus de 500, 600 ou 700 démos en fonction de la personne à qui vous demandez :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-next-fest-best-demos/
https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-next-f...600-odd-demos/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/steam...pcoming-games/

Un jeu, *Devil May Cry: Peak of Combat*, issu d'une licence bien connue, est sorti sur iOS et Android mais uniquement en Chine au départ. Finalement, suite à la hype, le jeu sera traduit en anglais :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-devil-m...stern-release/





Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FPS *Bright Memory: Infinite*, annoncé sur XSX et PC pour 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/brig...meplay-trailer




Le metroidvania *Recompile* a été annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC pour Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/reco...ches-in-august

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'ouverture de coffre-fort *Sophie's Safecracking Simulator* est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sop...s-of-the-trade




Facebook va commencer à mettre des publicités ciblées, avec l'aide de votre compte obligatoire du réseau social, dans les applications des Oculus Quest :

https://www.theverge.com/2021/6/16/2...-quest-vr-apps

En prévision de sa sortie demain, les inscriptions sur *RuneScape* sur mobile étaient possibles en avance pour débloquer des récompenses. Ça a tellement bien fonctionné que les serveurs ont planté sous le nombre de demandes :

https://www.thegamer.com/runescape-d...mobile-launch/

Le tactical roguelite multidimensionnel *RFM* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/rfm-tactica...ite-announced/




Il y aura des nouvelles de *Hellblade 2* au Xbox Games Showcase de demain :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hellblade...nded-tomorrow/

*Fortnite* lance un concours de design de skins, nommé Concept Royale. Les 2 vainqueurs recevront 2.500$ chacun :

https://kotaku.com/fortnite-worth-bi...y-f-1847112943

Après l'armée américaine sur Twitch, voici l'étrange tentative de la marque de maquillage *Elf Cosmetics*, qui s'est présentée comme étant “the world’s first brand-led female empowerment movement in gaming” ... Ils se sont plantés, pas au niveau de LeLive mais pas mal quand même :

https://www.destructoid.com/elf-cosm...treaming-fail/

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Si tu te fais bannir de Facebook, de ce que je comprends des gens se sont fait fermer leur compte selon ce qu'ils y écrivent (je ne connais pas la chose), ça veut dire que ton casque devient inutile ? Voire tes jeux si tu les as acheté par leur biais ?

----------


## ExPanda

Tu perds les applications achetées dessus oui. Pour l'utilisation du casque je suppose que tu peux lui coupler un autre compte, sauf que t'as pas le droit d'avoir plusieurs comptes, donc en faire un nouveau suite à un ban ça doit finir de la même façon si c'est détecté.
Il semblerait qu'il y ait eu pas mal de cas de comptes bannis parce que justement l'utilisateur en avait plusieurs, et ils aiment pas ça chez FB.

----------


## eeepc35

Oui, ton casque ne t'appartient pas, tu as juste une licence d'utilisation. Tu n'as pas lu les conditions d'utilisation ?

----------


## Flad

C'est pas vraiment une news mais pour les joueurs qui aiment la plateforme à tendance maso-core, jetez un oeil à Garlic sur steam. 
C'est un mec qui a tout fait tout seul.
Et suivez du coin de l'oeil Haiki qui est dispo en EA sur steam également.

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu te fais bannir de Facebook, de ce que je comprends des gens se sont fait fermer leur compte selon ce qu'ils y écrivent (je ne connais pas la chose), ça veut dire que ton casque devient inutile ? Voire tes jeux si tu les as acheté par leur biais ?


Ça limite l'accès à l'oculus market.
Il te reste pas mal d'autres endroits valables comme steam ou viveport pour trouver du contenu VR.

Je m'attends à perdre un jour ou l'autre ma bibliothèque Oculus à force de refuser le login par Facebook  :tired:

----------


## Spawn

> C'est dans la charte, max 10000 posts par topic. Très taboute cette charte.


Ce qui est agaçant parce-qu'il faut refaire un drapeau, quand tu te connectes pas pendant 6 mois par exemple, t'es complètement perdu dans tes topics. 

C'est pour cela que je préconise une retenue dans les messages, ne parlez que si vraiment vous estimez que c'est intéressant, à bon entendeur  :Indeed:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce qui est agaçant parce-qu'il faut refaire un drapeau, quand tu te connectes pas pendant 6 mois par exemple, t'es complètement perdu dans tes topics. 
> 
> C'est pour cela que je préconise une retenue dans les messages, ne parlez que si vraiment vous estimez que c'est intéressant, à bon entendeur


dakor  ::ninja:: 

Faut pas charrier non plus, ce topic ne quitte jamais la première page de son forum. Comme la plupart de ceux susceptibles d'atteindre 10 000 posts et d'être relancés. En plus il y a quasiment toujours un lien vers le nouveau topic à la fin de l'ancien, et vice-versa. Faut vraiment le vouloir pour se perdre.

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/W_Chloe/status/1405431050092826625

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la mi-journée,

le rgouelite récursif *Loop Hero*, où les combats se font tout seuls, rajoute enfin, dans sa dernière mise à jour, l'avance-rapide (4x) et les sauvegardes en milieu de partie, gros basents lors du test d'Izual dans CPC :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...deo/loop-hero/

https://www.pcgamer.com/loop-heros-1...orward-button/

3.1 millions de spectateurs pour le Nintendo Online d'hier :

https://www.destructoid.com/e3-strea...ched-nintendo/

*Tetris Effect: Connected* sortira en tant que mise à jour gratuite sur l'EGS, sur PS4 et Oculus Quest, fin Juillet, pour les possesseurs de la version non-connectée. Une version Steam est aussi prévue à la même date mais pas en tant que mise à jour gratuite, vu que la version précédente n'existe pas :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...tetris-effect/

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/tetr...y-in-late-july




Nouvelle bande-annonce de gameplay pour *Boundary*, le tactical FPS compétitif en gravité zéro dans l'espace :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-for-boundary/




Première bande-annonce de gameplay pour le MMO de survie en monde ouvert de minipouces campagnards *Smalland* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-for-smalland/




Le jeu d'aventure narratif de prédiction de l'avenir *Grotto* a été annoncé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gro...rutant-etoiles

----------


## Momock

> C'est pas vraiment une news mais pour les joueurs qui aiment la plateforme à tendance maso-core, jetez un oeil à Garlic sur steam. 
> C'est un mec qui a tout fait tout seul.
> Et suivez du coin de l'oeil Haiki qui est dispo en EA sur steam également.


Garlic a l'air vraiment sympa, je vais wishlist ça.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du début de soirée,

*Madden 22* sortira le 20 Août et offre (promet plutôt) un tas d'améliorations :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianma...h=1add3f9b3718

Vous pouvez vous inscrire au programme d'amélioration de la PS5, histoire de tester les améliorations de firmware à la place de personnes qui seraient payées pour ça :

https://www.polygon.com/22538297/ps5...a-test-sign-up

Scott Cawthon, le créateur du jeu d'horreur-survie *Five Nights at Freddy’s*, prend sa retraite et vendra la licence à une personne de son choix. La raison est la "polémique" qui résulta de la découverte de la contribution à la campagne de Donald Trump :

https://www.polygon.com/22538276/fiv...-new-developer

L'incursion dans le MOBA de la licence d'esclavage de bestioles, *Pokémon Unite* sortira sur Switch en Juillet, et sur téléphones portables en Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...intendo-switch




*The Legend of Zelda* ... Mais en 3D ! (avant la lettre polie mais fermes des avocats de Nintendo) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/pc-perform...3d-retro-game/







Le jeu d'action-aventure *Onirike* sortira sur XBox One, Switch et PC le 29 Juin. Et plus tard sur PS4 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/onir...-after-for-ps4




2 millions de ventes pour *It Takes Two* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14258...ejouissant.htm

Le FPS où votre arme est un boomerang, judicieusement nommé *Boomerang X* sortira le 8 Juillet sur Steam. Évidemment une démo est disponible jusqu'au 22 Juin :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bloody-frisb...am-next-month/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1170060/Boomerang_X/

----------


## Baalim

Les commentaires chez Polygon au sujet de l'article sur Scott Cawthon sont édifiants  :Sweat:

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Elder Rings serait plus facile que les Souls d'après un article de Kotaku, mais n'aurait pas d'options pour modifier la difficulté.Cependant, d'après certains commentaires sur le web, l'article  est hors du contexte de l'interview réalisée avec Miyazaki. Ce passage contredit le titre et l'affirmation de l'article, puisque le jeu serait au niveau de Dark Souls 3:"*According to translations by Frontline Gaming Japan, Miyazaki puts Elden Ring’s difficulty on par with Dark Souls III due to its open-world nature as well as mechanics like stealth and the customizable spirit summons that should make combat less overwhelming."*
https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-will-b...lty-1847123843

Note:Donc Miyazaki considère BloodBorne et Sekiro(*"he believes its new systems make the game a more forgiving experience than previous From Software releases like Bloodborne and Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice."*) plus durs que Dark Souls 3?Je n'ai aucune idée pour Sekiro mais BloodBorne m'a paru moins frustrant que les Souls.

----------


## Sharn

On verra qui est le plus suivi par les maso.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Des nouvelles de *Senua’s Saga: Hellblade 2* avec une nouvelle bande-annonce et ce n'est pas prêt de sortir encore :

https://www.polygon.com/22538782/sen...x-ninja-theory




Ravalement de façade pour le Danemark, la Finlande, l'Islande, la Norvège et la Suède dans *Flight Simulator* ... Avec aussi la possibilité d’atterrir n'importe où :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...t-world-update
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6493059/

Une nouvelle bande-annonce avec du gameplay pour la mise à jour A Pirate's Life pour *Sea Of Thieves* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ssover-trailer




Les deux dernière civilisations au lancement de *Age Of Empires IV* seront le Saint Empire Romain et les "Rus". Le jeu doit sortir le 28 Octobre et une bêta est prévue pour bientôt :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-of-empires-4




*PUBG: New State*, la version de PUBG mobile dans le futur, a déjà atteint 17 millions de préinscriptions :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pubg-new-state

7 nouvelles minutes de gameplay pour *Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One*, toujours prévu pour cette année :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...s-chapter-one/




Comme pour FIFA 21, la version PC de *Madden 22* sera basée sur la version pour consoles d'ancienne génération. Bah ouais les gars, va falloir acheter plus de lootboes si vous voulez des vraies versions :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/madde...d-gen-version/

Encore du gameplay pour *Rainbow Six Extraction* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...lay-deep-dive/

----------


## KOUB

Voici la cinématique d'ouverture de *Cris Tales*, qui doit sortir sur tout le 20 Juillet. Évidemment, une démo est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/cris...ning-cinematic




Une nouvelle fonctionnalité, l'Event Lab, devrait permettre de faire des trucs sympas (ou pas) dans *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://www.thegamer.com/forza-horiz...reation-tools/

Les mineurs de cryptomonnaies semblent avoir chopé le quart des cartes graphiques mises en vente pendant le premier trimestre 2021 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cryptominers...start-of-2021/

Une nouvelle sélection de démos à essayer sur Steam par PC Gamer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-play...est-right-now/

Encore du gameplay de *Psychonauts 2*, qui doit sortir le 25 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-psychona...nto-razs-mind/

----------


## Robix66

De troublants rapprochements font penser qu'Abandoned par Blue Box Game Studio serait similaire à The Phantom Pain par Moby Dick Studio, et cacherait un *Silent Hill* par Kojima Production.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GamingLeaks...that_blue_box/

----------


## Silver

> Une nouvelle sélection de démos à essayer sur Steam par PC Gamer :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-play...est-right-now/


Démos qui incluent Lawn Mowing Simulator, soit une simulation de tonte de gazon.  ::lol::  
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ing_Simulator/

----------


## Elma

> Elder Rings serait plus facile que les Souls d'après un article de Kotaku, mais n'aurait pas d'options pour modifier la difficulté.Cependant, d'après certains commentaires sur le web, l'article  est hors du contexte de l'interview réalisée avec Miyazaki. Ce passage contredit le titre et l'affirmation de l'article, puisque le jeu serait au niveau de Dark Souls 3:"*According to translations by Frontline Gaming Japan, Miyazaki puts Elden Ring’s difficulty on par with Dark Souls III due to its open-world nature as well as mechanics like stealth and the customizable spirit summons that should make combat less overwhelming."*
> https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-will-b...lty-1847123843
> 
> Note:Donc Miyazaki considère BloodBorne et Sekiro(*"he believes its new systems make the game a more forgiving experience than previous From Software releases like Bloodborne and Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice."*) plus durs que Dark Souls 3?Je n'ai aucune idée pour Sekiro mais BloodBorne m'a paru moins frustrant que les Souls.


J'ai jamais fais BB, mais pour Sekiro c'est difficile de juger tant les mécanismes de combat sont different. Plein de gens fan de DS on trouvé le jeu très dure avec du mal à ce faire à la parade omniprésente, perso je l'ai trouvé moins dure qu'un dark souls une fois pris en main. Je me suis fais très vite au fait qu'il faille parer, tout le temps pour tout.
Le boss horrible dans la cathédrale de DS3 dans la neige, m'a fais presque fais rage quit le jeu à force.

----------


## 564.3

> Je n'ai aucune idée pour Sekiro mais BloodBorne m'a paru moins frustrant que les Souls.


Faut peut-être faire une différence entre difficile et frustrant.
Par exemple difficile c'est qu'il faut un timing très précis pour que ça passe, ou analyser / mémoriser quelque chose de complexe. Frustrant c'est qu'il faut se retaper 10min de jeu pour faire une tentative, avec peu de possibilité d'essai à chaque fois.
Après les sensibilités varient.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Poy poy de la nuit,
> 
> Des nouvelles de *Senua’s Saga: Hellblade 2* avec une nouvelle bande-annonce et ce n'est pas prêt de sortir encore :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22538782/sen...x-ninja-theory
> 
> https://youtu.be/rWoySrKxPlI


 :Vibre: 

J'ai trop hâte.

----------


## LaitLucratif

> De troublants rapprochements font penser qu'Abandoned par Blue Box Game Studio serait similaire à The Phantom Pain par Moby Dick Studio, et cacherait un *Silent Hill* par Kojima Production.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GamingLeaks...that_blue_box/


La vache je m'attendais à de vagues rumeurs nulles mais ça fait quand même beaucoup de coïncidences.  ::O: 
Le plus long ascenseur émotionnel du monde...

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Faut peut-être faire une différence entre difficile et frustrant.
> Par exemple difficile c'est qu'il faut un timing très précis pour que ça passe, ou analyser / mémoriser quelque chose de complexe. Frustrant c'est qu'il faut se retaper 10min de jeu pour faire une tentative, avec peu de possibilité d'essai à chaque fois.
> Après les sensibilités varient.


Y'a même un certain membre chocolaté de ce forum qui  compare Sekiro à dance dance révolution.  ::P:

----------


## dridrilamenace

Dans les Dark Souls/Bloodborne, on peut farmer ou demander de l'aide pour rendre les boss moins difficiles.
J'ai crû comprendre que ce n'est pas vraiment le cas dans Sekiro.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Final Fantasy 7 Remake est peut-être une exclusivité de l'EGS d'après ce tracker : https://database.egdata.app/item/754...0c4ab5830507c7

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Final Fantasy 7 Remake est peut-être une exclusivité de l'EGS d'après ce tracker : https://database.egdata.app/item/754...0c4ab5830507c7


Oh le potentiel de drama.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Zerger

> Do you guys not have EGS account?

----------


## Baalim

> Oh le potentiel de drama.


Tant que les pleureuses ne l'auront pas essayé, tout du moins.

----------


## Supergounou

> Final Fantasy 7 Remake est peut-être une exclusivité de l'EGS d'après ce tracker : https://database.egdata.app/item/754...0c4ab5830507c7


Bah ça fait déjà plus d'un an qu'on l'attend sur PC, les vrais sauront patienter une année de plus.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les vrais quoi ?

----------


## Baalim

Gnniii, ne pas tomber dans le piège  :Sweat:

----------


## Supergounou

> Gnniii, ne pas tomber dans le piège


 ::P: 
Attends, y a Franky qui mord.

----------


## Baalim

Sérieusement, ce jeu a été, pour moi, une des plus grosses déceptions de ces dernières années.
Les premières heures sont magiques pour le vieux fan de FFVII qui redécouvre le jeu avec un character design et des thèmes musicaux superbes. Et le plaisir de retrouver des décors anthologiques complètement revus au goût du jour n'y est pas pour rien.

Et puis, on (je - le vieux fan.... rayez la mention inutile) se rend compte progressivement que le système de combat est d'un chiant avéré et que Square a réussi à faire tirer en longueur TOUTES LES SCENES et à recycler ad nauseam TOUS les décors pour créer l'ultime jeu du démon : Couloir Simulator 2K**  :Boom:  (je garde de la marge pour les rééditions).

Arrivé aux deux tiers du jeu, c'était devenu un chemin de croix.

----------


## cooly08

Osef de FF7, y a Alan Wake Remastered aussi qui a été ajouté à la DB du store du démon ! (Donc le même jeu avec un filtre reshade.  ::ninja:: )

Les vrais en état de choc. 





https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...39809453740036

Je suis en état de choc.  :tired:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du début d'après-midi,

Un article et une vidéo sur la réaction des développeurs au succès phénoménal d'*Among Us*, deux ans après sa sortie. En gros, ils ont eu peur, et beaucoup de fans, ça veut aussi qu'on a plus de chances d'atteindre de hauts sommets dans la connerie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/among-us-sud...ing-burnt-out/




Falcom (Ys, The Legend of Heroes) a 40 ans et va organiser un stream spécial, avec un concert le 25 Juin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050840405.html

Sans vraiment de surprise, *Baldur's Gate 3* ne sortira pas d'accès anticipé cette année :

https://www.pcgamer.com/baldurs-gate...year-for-sure/

Bandai-Namco veut se lancer dans l'esport avec un jeu Gundam :

https://kotaku.com/new-gundam-game-b...rts-1847127767

4 minutes de gameplay pour *Shredders*, qui n'a malheureusement rien à voir avec des clones multidimensionnels de l'ennemi des tortues ninjas, mais est un bête jeu de snowboard, beaucoup moins classe que mon idée au niveau du scénario en tous cas :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14261...-snowboard.htm




Pour le peu qu'on puisse faire confiance à Todd Howard, *Starfield* pourra être joué en FPS ou TPS et sera plus dur que Skyrim. Mouaip, mais faut avoir confiance en Todd Howard pour y croire :

https://www.thegamer.com/starfield-1...-hardcore-rpg/

Le FPS roguelite *Roboquest* a été annoncé sur les XBox et PC et doit sortir en accès anticipé en 2021 via le Game Preview Program (donc pas sur Steam mais sur la réelle boutique de l'enfer) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/firs...box-one-and-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce et configurations requises pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Lost in Random* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/lost-...dventure-game/




Des dataminers ont trouvé des références non seulement à *Final Fantasy 7 Remake* mais aussi à *Alan Wake Remastered* dans la base de données de l'Epic Game Store, le faux magasin du démon :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/final...ores-database/

Le jeu de flipper - plateformes *Super High Ball* vient de sortir d'accès anticipé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sup...acces-anticipe




Les camions blindés nommés "Big Bertha" (ce qui dénote une certaine ignorance de l'histoire), ont été enfin retiré de *Kalof Warzone*. En gros, le fait d'en trouver un garantissait un gros avantage en jeu, voire la victoire. Comment aurait-ils pu prévoir qu'un camion avec un gros blindage déséquilibrerait un jeu de pan-pan ? :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...it-to-the-game

Il semble que l'eShop de *Nintendo* continue d'avoir des problèmes chez certains joueurs. Ça doit venir du fait d'être revenu dans les années 90 en interdisant de restreamer la conférence ... Y a de l'anomalie spatio-temporelle là-dedans, je vous le dis :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...es-and-updates

----------


## yodaxy

> Bah ça fait déjà plus d'un an qu'on l'attend sur PC, les vrais sauront patienter une année de plus.


Oui mais les vrais de vrai attendront le jeu complet avec la fin définitive en promo sur HumbleBundle  :Cigare:

----------


## pesos

> Osef de FF7, y a Alan Wake Remastered aussi qui a été ajouté à la DB du store du démon ! (Donc le même jeu avec un filtre reshade. )
> 
> Les vrais en état de choc. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...39809453740036
> ...


 :tired: 

NIQUEZ.

VOUS.

BIEN.

Voilà.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Final Fantasy 7 Remake est peut-être une exclusivité de l'EGS d'après ce tracker : https://database.egdata.app/item/754...0c4ab5830507c7


Square s'est tiré une balle dans le pied.

Je ne sais pas combien d'entre vous s'intéressent à la culture japonaise (je suis ce qu'on pourrait appeler un expert), mais la honte et le sens de l'honneur en sont des parts importantes. Ce n'est pas comme aux états-unis, où n'importe-quel trou de **** peut atteindre le succès. Si vous ***** quelqu'un, au japon, vous vous couvre de honte et le seul moyen de vous en débarrasser sera de vous en repentir.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que le public PC, après avoir appris ça, ne voudra plus acheter FFVII Intergrade, sur aucune plateforme, pas plus qu'ils ne voudront acheter un jeu Square à l'avenir. C'est ENORME. Je vous entends déjà rire, mais riez tant que vous voulez, parce que Square s'est aliéné tout un marché avec cette décision.

Je pense que Square devrait s'excuser publiquement et annuler FFVII Intergrade sur l'EGS, ou alors ils peuvent dire au revoir à leur business.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'avoue ne pas comprendre. Faudrait qu'ils se fassent seppuku parce qu'ils ont choisi une crèmerie plutôt qu'une autre ?

Le public japonais est si attaché à Steam que ça ?

----------


## Chataigne

Oui (j'ai vu ça dans le dernier Samurai  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## banditbandit

Je penche pour un probléme de digestion.

----------


## Baalim

> J'avoue ne pas comprendre. Faudrait qu'ils se fassent seppuku parce qu'ils ont choisi une crèmerie plutôt qu'une autre ?
> 
> Le public japonais est si attaché à Steam que ça ?


Ouais, d'ailleurs, ils n'ont jamais pardonné l'exclusivité EGS de Shenmue III.

A moins que...

----------


## pesos

Je pense que ça ne changera rien, le jeu se vendra. Pourtant pas sûr qu'il le mérite  ::trollface:: 

Non en vrai il est pas si mal mais c'est pas le remake qu'aurait mérité FF VII.

Reste que chez Square ils n'en sont pas à leur coup d'essai, remember les Kingdom Hearts. Donc si il le font c'est que c'est rentable pour eux.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'avoue ne pas comprendre. Faudrait qu'ils se fassent seppuku parce qu'ils ont choisi une crèmerie plutôt qu'une autre ?
> 
> Le public japonais est si attaché à Steam que ça ?


:-(

T'as perdu au Quizz pop-culture !

----------


## Baalim

Pas mal  :Clap:

----------


## Eloso

C'était surement loin d'être le seul (moi le premier).

----------


## Franky Mikey

:^_^: 

2008, effectivement j'étais pas dans le game.

----------


## cooly08

> NIQUEZ.
> 
> VOUS.
> 
> BIEN.
> 
> Voilà.


 :^_^:

----------


## Gero

> Final Fantasy 7 Remake est peut-être une exclusivité de l'EGS d'après ce tracker : https://database.egdata.app/item/754...0c4ab5830507c7


Je préfère qu'il reste définitivement exclu Playstation honnêtement.

----------


## KOUB

> Square Enix a déjà porté les Kingdom Hearts en exclusivité sur l'EGS donc, 2 solutions :
> - Square Enix n'accorde pas d'importance à la "honte" et à l'"honneur"
> - Square Enix n'estime pas honteux ou déshonorable de privilégier une boutique américaine au dépend d'une autre boutique américaine
> 
> Par contre je me pose la même question que Franky Mikey. Il faut peut-être que les européens envoient des missionnaires au Japon pour construire des Steam églises et convertir les autochtones aux cultes de Gabe avant d'affirmer que le public japonais, qui déjà ne joue pas spécialement sur PC, ne va jamais pardonner à Square Enix ce partenariat avec Epic. Contrairement à Clear_strelok, moi, je ne suis pas un expert de la culture japonaise, mais d'instinct, j'aurais plutôt dit qu'ils s'en battaient les couilles, là-bas, de cette histoire.


Solution 3 :

FF VII et Alan Wake remastered ne sortiront pas en exclusivité sur l'EGS et vous êtes tous de gros crétins qui s'emballent sur rien (peu importe que vous ayez raison plus tard d'ailleurs) ?

Parce que bon ...

----------


## Kriegor

Non mais je n'avais surtout pas la référence non plus.

----------


## Gero

De toutes façons si c'est exclu, ne vous embetez pas à le payer, vu que c'est Timmy (Tencent) Sweeney qui vous l'offre  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> Solution 3 :
> 
> FF VII et Alan Wake remastered ne sortiront pas en exclusivité sur l'EGS et vous êtes tous de gros crétins qui s'emballent sur rien (peu importe que vous ayez raison plus tard d'ailleurs) ?
> 
> Parce que bon ...


Et tu te sens obligé d'insulter les gens ?  :tired: 

Sinon c'était une blague que seul strelock pouvait comprendre visiblement  ::trollface::

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'est un des copypasta les plus récurrents des forums anglophones, espèce d'abominable ignare ! Mais je dois dire qu'au delà de la satisfaction du chaos provoqué, je suis légèrement troublé par la proportions de canards qui n'ont pas douté un seul instant du sérieux d'un post qui commence de cette façon :




> Square s'est tiré une balle dans le pied.
> 
> Je ne sais pas combien d'entre vous s'intéressent à la culture japonaise (je suis ce qu'on pourrait appeler un expert) mais la honte et le sens de l'honneur en sont des parts importantes.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai douté mais c'était après avoir écrit.  :tired: 

La semaine a été longue.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je comprends ta souffrance. Et pour t'en soulager, je te propose un autre retour en 2008 avec du gameplay de No More Heroes 3, que Nintendo n'a pas jugé utile de montrer pendant leur conférence E3 parce que c'est Nintendo :




On constate que les chutes en dessous de 20 FPS ont été conservées dans le plus grand respect de l'original sur Wii (évidemment que je vais préco).

----------


## Robix66

> Solution 3 :
> 
> FF VII et Alan Wake remastered ne sortiront pas en exclusivité sur l'EGS et vous êtes tous de gros crétins qui s'emballent sur rien (peu importe que vous ayez raison plus tard d'ailleurs) ?
> 
> Parce que bon ...


Pour FF7, je ne sais pas, pour Alan Wake, Epic a passé plusieurs accords avec Remedy récemment

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Bah ça fait déjà plus d'un an qu'on l'attend sur PC, les vrais sauront patienter une année de plus.


Laisse tomber, il est chiant comme la mort comparé a la version play 1...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sérieusement, ce jeu a été, pour moi, une des plus grosses déceptions de ces dernières années.
> Les premières heures sont magiques pour le vieux fan de FFVII qui redécouvre le jeu avec un character design et des thèmes musicaux superbes. Et le plaisir de retrouver des décors anthologiques complètement revus au goût du jour n'y est pas pour rien.
> 
> Et puis, on (je - le vieux fan.... rayez la mention inutile) se rend compte progressivement que le système de combat est d'un chiant avéré et que Square a réussi à faire tirer en longueur TOUTES LES SCENES et à recycler ad nauseam TOUS les décors pour créer l'ultime jeu du démon : Couloir Simulator 2K**  (je garde de la marge pour les rééditions).
> 
> Arrivé aux deux tiers du jeu, c'était devenu un chemin de croix.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai voulu m'y remettre hier histoire de le finir et de tester le patch ps5, j'ai lâché au bout de quinze minutes.

----------


## Exureris

> C'est un des copypasta les plus récurrents des forums anglophones, espèce d'abominable ignare ! Mais je dois dire qu'au delà de la satisfaction du chaos provoqué, je suis légèrement troublé par la proportions de canards qui n'ont pas douté un seul instant du sérieux d'un post qui commence de cette façon :


Perso j'ai cru que Big Bear avait récupéré ton compte.  :^_^:

----------


## Tenebris

Si ça peut éviter aux réfractaires d'EGS de jouer à cette purge de remake de FF aux mécanismes/level design datés et lourdaux, on pourrait presque les remercier en fait.
A ma grande tristesse, j'ai l'impression que Square est resté bloqué sur plein de plans à l'époque de ses grands succès, au point que maintenant j'éprouve du malaise en voyant l'état de certaines de leurs nouvelles productions. Ils vendaient du rêve avant, bordel  ::cry::

----------


## eeepc35

Connaissant Epic et Square, ca sera la version ps4.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je pense que remaker FF7 est vraiment un exercice casse gueule, ceci dit, je trouve Namco ou Square bien plus interessant à suivre actuellement.




> Si ça peut éviter aux réfractaires d'EGS de jouer à cette purge de remake de FF aux mécanismes/level design datés et lourdaux, on pourrait presque les remercier en fait.
> A ma grande tristesse, j'ai l'impression que Square est resté bloqué sur plein de plans à l'époque de ses grands succès, au point que maintenant j'éprouve du malaise en voyant l'état de certaines de leurs nouvelles productions. Ils vendaient du rêve avant, bordel


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que Square devrait s'excuser publiquement et annuler FFVII Intergrade sur l'EGS, ou alors ils peuvent dire au revoir à leur business.


Faudrait que je retrouve le 1er mec qui a posté cette vanne d'honneur japonais. Il doit être riche en droits d'auteur maintenant.

----------


## Maalak

> Pour FF7, je ne sais pas, pour Alan Wake, Epic a passé plusieurs accords avec Remedy récemment


Totalement, je ne vois pas où est la surprise là-dedans, c'était couru d'avance.

Que ceux qui veulent y jouer day one installent l'application EGS, ce n'est qu'un launcher.  ::siffle::

----------


## Shapa

> Sérieusement, ce jeu a été, pour moi, une des plus grosses déceptions de ces dernières années.
> Les premières heures sont magiques pour le vieux fan de FFVII qui redécouvre le jeu avec un character design et des thèmes musicaux superbes. Et le plaisir de retrouver des décors anthologiques complètement revus au goût du jour n'y est pas pour rien.
> 
> Et puis, on (je - le vieux fan.... rayez la mention inutile) se rend compte progressivement que le système de combat est d'un chiant avéré et que Square a réussi à faire tirer en longueur TOUTES LES SCENES et à recycler ad nauseam TOUS les décors pour créer l'ultime jeu du démon : Couloir Simulator 2K**  (je garde de la marge pour les rééditions).
> 
> *Arrivé aux deux tiers du jeu, c'était devenu un chemin de croix*.


Ba au moins c’est plus un couloir.

----------


## Baalim

> Ba au moins c’est plus un couloir.


Si. Un long corridor avec des barbelés de chaque côté.

----------


## Kriegor

> Perso j'ai cru que Big Bear avait récupéré ton compte.


Il y en a toujours pour Big Bear ici. Comment il a fait pour devenir aussi célèbre ? C'est par jalousie que j'ai moi aussi adopté un avatar qui représente le visage d'une jolie femme.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Comment il a fait pour devenir aussi célèbre ?


Il a adopté un gimmick de gamergateux mal dégrossi qu'il surjoue à outrance dans chaque post, depuis des années, avec une constance qui forcerait presque le respect.
Et il ne se laisse jamais perturber par les critiques ou attaques personnelles, se contentant de renchérir en s'enfonçant encore plus loin dans son délire.
Certains y voient une forme d'art ; d'autres, un bon spécimen à inviter aux soirées du mercredi après-midi.

----------


## madgic

Et il a un sous titre.

----------


## pipoop

Si tu prends Big Bear comme modele pour avoir la celebrite faut reconsiderer tes choix de vies, deja "est ce que je devrais pas arreter de vivre?" me semble une bonne question

----------


## Baalim

> Il a adopté un gimmick de gamergateux mal dégrossi qu'il surjoue à outrance dans chaque post, depuis des années, avec une constance qui forcerait presque le respect.
> Et il ne se laisse jamais perturber par les critiques ou attaques personnelles, se contentant de renchérir en s'enfonçant encore plus loin dans son délire.
> Certains y voient une forme d'art ; d'autres, un bon spécimen à inviter aux soirées du mercredi après-midi.


Un jour, on découvrira que c'est juste le multi trollesque d'un des membres de la rédaction.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Un jour, on découvrira que c'est juste le multi trollesque d'un des membres de la rédaction.


Il lui arrive même de se faire bannir. Les dangers du journalisme total !

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du début de soirée,

L'Irlande se sert d'*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* pour sa nouvelle campagne pour le tourisme :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...urism-campaign




Il est maintenant possible de voir ce qu'il y a dans les lootboxes de *FIFA 21* avant de les acheter. Comme quoi, les enquêtes par certains gouvernements, ça marche pas mal pour mettre la pression :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...eries-in-years

Le travail de George R.R. Martin sur *Elden Ring* aurait été fini "il y a des années" ... Alors où qu'il est le 6ème tome du Trône de Fer hein ? :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-on-elden-ring

Une heure de gameplay pour *Stranger Of Paradise Final Fantasy Origin*, toujours prévu pour 2022 sur PC. La démo doit enfin fonctionner sur PS5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...antasy-origin/




Une bande-annonce de gameplay pour *Doki Doki Literature Club Plus!*, qui va sortir le 30 Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/doki...meplay-trailer




Dans le prochain patch pour *Outriders*, le grind devrait être grandement facilité (fréquence de drop des légendaires doublée, plus de limite de niveau des ennemis pour qu'ils puissent en lâcher, et plus de possibilité de tomber un équipement légendaire déjà possédé) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/developer-fi...just-too-much/

----------


## Baalim

> Il lui arrive même de se faire bannir. Les dangers du journalisme total !


Faudrait pas que ce soit trop grossier comme stratagème. En plus, ça permet de stopper le roleplay pendant les périodes de congés payés  :Cigare:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Si. Un long corridor avec des barbelés de chaque côté.


 ::P:

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Ce n'est pas une news en soi mais je réalise que Project Zomboid est en développement depuis plus de 10 ans, avec au moins 8 ans d'Early Access sur Steam...Je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de jeux qui sont restés en Early Access depuis aussi longtemps(enfin j'en connais un, mais il n'ya qu'une seule personne qui travaille dessus).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce n'est pas une news en soi mais je réalise que Project Zomboid est en développement depuis plus de 10 ans, avec au moins 8 ans d'Early Access sur Steam...Je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de jeux qui sont restés en Early Access depuis aussi longtemps(enfin j'en connais un, mais il n'ya qu'une seule personne qui travaille dessus).


Il y en a un autre sur le même thème : 7 Days to Die.

----------


## Logan

Star Citizen va détenir le record un de ces jours

----------


## Baalim

> Ce n'est pas une news en soi mais je réalise que Project Zomboid est en développement depuis plus de 10 ans, avec au moins 8 ans d'Early Access sur Steam...Je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de jeux qui sont restés en Early Access depuis aussi longtemps(enfin j'en connais un, mais il n'ya qu'une seule personne qui travaille dessus).


Apparemment, le champion toute catégorie serait :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/251950/WWII_Online/

Sorti en EA en 2001.
Toujours en EA en 2021.

----------


## Kriegor

> Une bande-annonce de gameplay pour *Doki Doki Literature Club Plus!*


Je vois bien que c'est littéralement le titre de la vidéo mais peut-on vraiment parler de gameplay ? DDLC ne serait qu'un bête jeu vidéo ? Ou ne devrait-on pas plutôt parler d'"expérience" ? 

Vous savez que certains joueurs n'ont jamais éteint leur écran juste avant la fin de ce jeu et continuent de laisser tourner le passage que je ne mentionnerai pas en boucle ? (ça se trouve)

----------


## Da-Soth

> Un jour, on découvrira que c'est juste le multi trollesque d'un des membres de la rédaction.


Ca serait pas la première fois.

----------


## KaiN34

> J'ai jamais fais BB, mais pour Sekiro c'est difficile de juger tant les mécanismes de combat sont different. Plein de gens fan de DS on trouvé le jeu très dure avec du mal à ce faire à la parade omniprésente, perso je l'ai trouvé moins dure qu'un dark souls une fois pris en main. Je me suis fais très vite au fait qu'il faille parer, tout le temps pour tout.
> Le boss horrible dans la cathédrale de DS3 dans la neige, m'a fais presque fais rage quit le jeu à force.


Je confirme, la parade est ultra permissive dans Sekiro, parole d'un mec qui a du en réussir 3 sur l'entièreté des DS.  ::ninja:: 




> Oui mais les vrais de vrai attendront le jeu complet avec la fin définitive en promo sur HumbleBundle


This.  :Cigare: 




> Il a adopté un gimmick de gamergateux mal dégrossi qu'il surjoue à outrance dans chaque post, depuis des années, avec une constance qui forcerait presque le respect.
> Et il ne se laisse jamais perturber par les critiques ou attaques personnelles, se contentant de renchérir en s'enfonçant encore plus loin dans son délire.
> Certains y voient une forme d'art ; d'autres, un bon spécimen à inviter aux soirées du mercredi après-midi.


Toujours pas compris pourquoi il n'avait pas encore été ban d'ailleurs, qu'est ce qu'un troll pourrait apporter de positif à un forum ?

----------


## Kriegor

Prendre une position indéfendable peut parfois amener un débat d'idées intéressant. Marcela Iacub est un peu considérée comme une féministe troll mais j'aime bien la lire justement pour ça.
Il peut également fédérer (à ses dépens), générer de l'animation, ou même devenir une distraction.

Je lis cinq fois plus de posts sur Big Bear que de post de Big Bear, mais j'aime bien la passion qu'il témoigne parfois, par exemple sur Nioh 2 (j'aime bien quand des joueurs écrivent du bien d'une production Team Ninja ^^). Triss est également un de mes personnages de jeux vidéo préférés donc je suis inconsciemment biaisé par son avatar.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Apparemment, le champion toute catégorie serait :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/251950/WWII_Online/
> 
> Sorti en EA en 2001.
> Toujours en EA en 2021.


C'est quand même du foutage de gueule intégral. Faudrait imposer une limite de temps, même assez large (8-10 ans, je suis gentil...) pour éviter de sombrer à ce point dans le ridicule...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Star Citizen va détenir le record un de ces jours


Beh dixit ses fervents défenseurs, _"de toute façon on peut dire qu'il ne sera jamais fini parce que même après une release un jeu est patché puis y'a des dlc etc etc alors maintenant ou dans 10 ans, c'est pareil ! "_
Je devrais essayer au taffe tiens_" Oui bon le projet n'avance pas très vite, mais en même temps même quand ce sera en place on devra forcément intervenir par la suite pour les incidents, les upgrades, tout ça alors hein, laissez-moi glander sur cpc"_

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca serait pas la première fois.


Je suis le multi de Gringo.
Pour preuve, je vais tous vous traiter de machin pour les pieds sur le vélos qu'on pousse pour avancer.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui mais les vrais de vrai attendront le jeu complet avec la fin définitive en promo sur HumbleBundle


Les vrais attendront que la version complète soit filée gratos sur l'EGS  ::ninja:: 
Bon, d'ici là Epic aura peut-être réussi à conquérir le monde et ça ne sera plus nécessaire.

----------


## Tenebris

> Bon, d'ici là Epic aura peut-être réussi à conquérir le monde et ça ne sera plus nécessaire.


Et Steam ne sera plus qu'une des applis de leur metaverse  ::P:

----------


## Erkin_

> Apparemment, le champion toute catégorie serait :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/251950/WWII_Online/
> 
> Sorti en EA en 2001.
> Toujours en EA en 2021.


Ce n'est pas pareil, c'est un jeu qui a été release de multiples fois avant son arrivée sur steam, avec des changements importants qui peuvent impliquer de repasser par des phases d'alpha/beta. L'early access sur steam est de 2017.
Voir une petite équipe continuer de bosser activement sur un jeu qui a 20 ans, je trouve ça assez beau.

----------


## Nono

> Beh dixit ses fervents défenseurs, _"de toute façon on peut dire qu'il ne sera jamais fini parce que même après une release un jeu est patché puis y'a des dlc etc etc alors maintenant ou dans 10 ans, c'est pareil ! "_
> Je devrais essayer au taffe tiens_" Oui bon le projet n'avance pas très vite, mais en même temps même quand ce sera en place on devra forcément intervenir par la suite pour les incidents, les upgrades, tout ça alors hein, laissez-moi glander sur cpc"_


 :^_^:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

5 minutes de gameplay pour *Gloomwood*, le FPS - Infiltration - Horreur - Survie :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rom-gloomwood/




Les développeurs de *STALKER 2* parlent de trucs et de machins, plus précisément de nouvelle faction et de trucs dans la bande-annonce :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stalker-2-de...m-the-trailer/




8 minutes de gameplay pour *Kena: Bridge of Spirits* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ge-of-spirits/




Ubisoft a lancé un sondage à propos d'*Assassin’s Creed* et les deux dernières questions demandent comment améliorer la série :

https://www.thegamer.com/official-as...play-feedback/

Un *Castlevania: Advance Collection* a été évalué en Australie :

https://www.thegamer.com/castlevania...ce-collection/

La mise à jour d'aujourd'hui de *Phasmophobia* ajoute deux nouveaux fantômes et sonne le retour de la caractéristique de l'eau sale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/two-new-ghos...f-dirty-water/

----------


## Higgins

Castlevania Advance Collection!  ::wub:: 
Et c'est un pas de plus vers une Castlevania DS Collection  :Bave: 
N'empêche ils auraient pu faire une compil advance+DS mais bon, autant doubler les profits hein.




> Toujours pas compris pourquoi il n'avait pas encore été ban d'ailleurs, qu'est ce qu'un troll pourrait apporter de positif à un forum ?


Pour la golerie voyons.

----------


## Baalim

> Castlevania Advance Collection! 
> Et c'est un pas de plus vers une Castlevania DS Collection 
> N'empêche ils auraient pu faire une compil advance+DS mais bon, autant doubler les profits hein.
> 
> 
> Pour la golerie voyons.


Cette joie de retrouver les jeux de la GBA advance sur un écran 1440p avec un filtre dégueu made in konami  :Bave:

----------


## Elma

J'ai été super hypé par le court test en stream de la démo de  *Carrier Command 2* par Izual. Ca à l'air énorme. 
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1059893007?t=2h1m3s

Étrange qu'il n'y ai pas encore de topic sur ce jeu qui arrive cet été !

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Ce serait bien aussi d'avoir un jour les Castlevania 64 même s'ils divisent, Rondo of Blood(certes ressorti sur Ps4) et Adventure Rebirth sorti sur Wii...J'ai regretté de ne pas l'avoir acheté sur Wiii U quand 'était encore possible.
Et enfin pourquoi pas Vampire Killer sur MSX qui n'a jamais fait partie de la moindre collection, ou le jeu gameboy avec Sonia...

----------


## Higgins

Ouais, y a des jeux WiiWare qui méritent de sortir de leur ghetto.

----------


## akaraziel

> La mise à jour d'aujourd'hui de *Phasmophobia* ajoute deux nouveaux fantômes et sonne le retour de la caractéristique de l'eau sale :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/two-new-ghos...f-dirty-water/


On a testé la mise à jour en beta, les fantômes ont l'air aussi un poil plus agressifs et n'hésitent pas à enfermer un joueur dans une pièce ou la maison pour l'isoler du groupe. C'était très "nope nope nope" comme moment (mais c'est pour ça qu'on y joue  :^_^:  ).

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai été super hypé par le court test en stream de la démo de  *Carrier Command 2* par Izual. Ca à l'air énorme. 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1059893007?t=2h1m3s
> 
> Étrange qu'il n'y ai pas encore de topic sur ce jeu qui arrive cet été !


Essayé hier en coop avec un ami. Le jeu se présente bien et ressemble à un Pulsar : Lost Colony. 
Le bateau est bien animé et il y a un côté simarcade sympa. 
Par contre il reste encore pas mal de polish à faire et ajouter un système de quêtes ou de missions serait un bon point aussi.

----------


## Herman Speed

> J'ai été super hypé par le court test en stream de la démo de  *Carrier Command 2* par Izual. Ca à l'air énorme. 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1059893007?t=2h1m3s
> 
> Étrange qu'il n'y ai pas encore de topic sur ce jeu qui arrive cet été !






Le retour du ROI !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Grosse mise à jour sur l'excellent RPG à l'isométrique *art of rally*, qui rajoute notamment une interface utilisateur refaite, un éclairage retravaillé pour améliorer les performances, de petits ajustements sur la physique des voitures, et des leaderboards cross-plateformes (Steam/Epic/GOG) remis à zéro pour l'occasion avec la possibilité de télécharger les fantômes de n'importe quel autre joueur, parmi des tas d'autres petites bricoles.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...52606338595552




Tant qu'on y est, l'accès anticipé d'*Everspace 2* va bientôt recevoir une mise à jour importante. Intitulée "Zharkov: The Vortex", elle rajoutera l'accès à un nouveau système stellaire (le troisième), ainsi que des avancées dans l'histoire, de nouveaux types d'armes et certainement plein d'autres trucs chouettes. Il y a même un trailer avec du vrai gameplay dedans !
Sortie (de l'update) prévue fin juillet.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...71306971360839

----------


## Metalink

> Grosse mise à jour sur l'excellent RPG à l'isométrique *art of rally*, qui rajoute notamment une interface utilisateur refaite, un éclairage retravaillé pour améliorer les performances, de petits ajustements sur la physique des voitures, et des leaderboards cross-plateformes (Steam/Epic/GOG) remis à zéro pour l'occasion avec la possibilité de télécharger les fantômes de n'importe quel autre joueur, parmi des tas d'autres petites bricoles.


Vivement la version Switch  :Vibre: 


(Comment ça je voulais juste drapal le nouveau topic ?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## skyblazer

> Grosse mise à jour sur l'excellent RPG à l'isométrique *art of rally*


Hein ?  :tired: 
Sinon très cool la mise à jour, surtout le mode sombre, l'interface très claire du jeu n'est pas parfaite je trouve, pour l'instant le mode sombre m'a l'air beaucoup plus agréable. Et le cross-plateforme c'est cool, je vais me rendre compte que mes temps sont en fait assez mauvais et pas dans le top 10 pourcentile  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

> https://youtu.be/xvHk_NzjT4M
> 
> Le retour du ROI ! 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Vmz5SPSeG30/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> http://ragefaces.memesoftware.com/fa...of-gusta-l.png




 ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

10 minutes de gameplay pour *Salt and Sacrifice*, prévu pour le 1er trimestre 2022 sur les playstations et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/salt...es-of-gameplay




Le jeu de cartes free-to-play *Storybook Brawl* est sorti en accès anticipé hier sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-new-fre...er-magic-pros/




Il faudra obligatoirement une connexion internet pour jouer à *Back 4 Blood*, même pour jouer seul :

https://kotaku.com/back-4-blood-will...con-1847134494

La nouvelle arme ajoutée hier à *Kalof Warzone* est déjà nerfée. Ça fait plaisir de voir que les années d'expérience d'Activision leur permettent d'éviter d'ajouter des armes déséquilibrées :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-being-nerfed/

*Metroid Dread*, qui doit sortir le 8 Octobre sur Switch, se porte déjà très bien avec les précommandes :

https://www.thegamer.com/metroid-dread-sales-charts/

Ça va bien pour Twitch, qui atteint les 2.2 milliards d'heures vues en Mai :

https://gamewave.fr/gta-5/twitch-2-2...ouveau-record/

Y a eu une présentation du DLC The Siege Of Paris pour *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* lors de l'Ubisoft Forward de la semaine dernière. On entrevoit une arche avec des runes qui ont déjà été décodées par les fans, comme étant un message de Loki lui-même (pas celui de la série télé, celui qui a pour enfants un loup géant et un cheval à 8 pattes) :

https://www.thegamer.com/assassins-c...muspelheim-e3/

*Bayonetta 3* est encore en développement. Arrêtez de poser des questions :

https://www.gameinformer.com/e3-2021...ng-to-nintendo

Ha ben tiens, y a des DLC prévus pour *R-Type Final 2* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/r-ty...dmap-announced



Voici la bande-annonce de lancement de *Scarlett Nexus*, qui doit sortir le 25 Juin sur tout sauf Switch en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/scar...-tv-commercial

----------


## Erkin_

> J'ai été super hypé par le court test en stream de la démo de  *Carrier Command 2* par Izual. Ca à l'air énorme. 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1059893007?t=2h1m3s
> 
> Étrange qu'il n'y ai pas encore de topic sur ce jeu qui arrive cet été !


C'est sympa et bien foutu oui.

Microprose depuis leur retours ils balancent que des trucs qui m'intéressent.
D'ailleurs, en voilà un nouveau :

----------


## Herman Speed

> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...740/header.jpg


Il n'a jamais existé, jamais. Même les mods d'Arma sont mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est sympa et bien foutu oui.
> 
> Microprose depuis leur retours ils balancent que des trucs qui m'intéressent.
> D'ailleurs, en voilà un nouveau :


J'ai l'impression de voir un EA janes simulator haute résolution sans textures.
Franchement vaut mieux passer sur il 2 1946 modé pour se faire saucer à pas cher pour de la ww3.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> C'est sympa et bien foutu oui.
> 
> Microprose depuis leur retours ils balancent que des trucs qui m'intéressent.
> D'ailleurs, en voilà un nouveau :


Je pense comprendre le style de jeu qu'est Carrier Command présenté au plus haut (un RTS où l'on commande un porte avion/machines terrestres).
Mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce trailer.
On pilote les avions directement ou c'est aussi une espèce de RTS?
En tout cas j'adore le style graphique  ::wub::

----------


## Aramchek

> Je pense comprendre le style de jeu qu'est Carrier Command présenté au plus haut (un RTS où l'on commande un porte avion/machines terrestres).
> Mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce trailer.
> On pilote les avions directement ou c'est aussi une espèce de RTS?
> En tout cas j'adore le style graphique


Simulation-arcade de vol en mode rapide.   ::): 




> What is the experience of Tiny Combat Arena?
> 
> Tiny Combat Arena is a labor-of-love combat flight simulator that aims to strike the perfect balance between a simulator and an approachable, customizable, air combat experience. All executed in a stylized look representing a fictional Cold War-era conflict.
> Sim-lite combat flight model
> 
> Tiny Combat Arena is all about the fun factor of flying, dogfighting, and close air support. Simulation elements are added to the game in service of creating engaging and deep gameplay, never just for the sake of realism. Easy to learn mechanics, such as knowing that firing a missile from high altitude will boost its range, create a new range of tactics for you to explore.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Hein ?


Road Powersliding Game bien sûr.  :B): 
C'est une petite kourberie pour vérifier si les gens lisent, je m'inspire des meilleurs.




> Sinon très cool la mise à jour, surtout le mode sombre, l'interface très claire du jeu n'est pas parfaite je trouve, pour l'instant le mode sombre m'a l'air beaucoup plus agréable. Et le cross-plateforme c'est cool, je vais me rendre compte que mes temps sont en fait assez mauvais et pas dans le top 10 pourcentile


Ouais, si t'étais sur GOG ou Epic, ça risque de piquer un peu.
Surtout que vu que la mise à jour à été l'occasion d'une remise à zéro, c'est surtout les habitués voire les très bons qui sont tout de suite retournés peupler les leaderboards.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du soir,

Voici *Candy Shop Slaughter*, le premier jeu créé avec la vraie assistance d'une IA, et pas que pour du design graphique :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/20/c...-creatd-by-ai/

Jim Ryan, le patron de playstation, a déclaré que Sony voulait plus de crossplay. Vu ce que rapporte Fortnite, ça a dû les aider à changer d'opinion :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...re-consistent/

Des nouvelles de *Kalof Warzone*, je sais que vous adorez vous moquer. Donc, il y a des "portes rouges" dans le jeu, qui permettent une espèce de voyage rapide à travers la carte. Et donc, l'une de ses portes souffre d'un petit bug qui fait que les joueurs la touchant meurent instantanément :

https://kotaku.com/call-of-duty-warz...ant-1847137394

Selon une offre d'emploi, *WB Games Montreal* travaille sur une nouvelle IP pour un AAA :

https://www.thegamer.com/warner-bros-new-ip/

De nouvelles fonctionnalités vont être ajoutées à *Flight Simulator*, pour aider les nouveaux joueurs à démarrer, à l'occasion de la sortie sur XBox :

https://www.thegamer.com/flight-simu...box-game-pass/

La dernière mise à jour de *Biomutant* a réglé quelques problèmes et les joueurs sont contents :

https://www.thegamer.com/biomutant-update-1-5-praise/

Le jeu d'horreur-survie *Abandoned* qui était sensé être une exclusivité PS5, va aussi sortir sur PC. Un trailer de gameplay doit être présenté le 22 Juin :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ps5-e...-coming-to-pc/




Selon des gens bien informés, qui disent la vérité, ou pas, *Psychonauts 2*, qui doit sortir le 25 Août, a été développé sans crunch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...with-no-crunch

Il y avait une arnaque dans la modification du grind d'*Outriders*. Vu qu'on peut dropper des légendaires avec différentes caractéristiques, le fait d'en posséder un particulier empêche maintenant d'en dropper un meilleur :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=323c36fd2b72

Il n'y pas que *Carrier Command 2* dans le sac de MicroProse, il y a aussi le tactical shooter *Ground Branch*, actuellement en accès anticipé, et le simulateur de vol *Tiny Combat Arena*, qui doit sortir en Septembre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...eux-47711.html

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Simulation-arcade de vol en mode rapide.


Ok merci pour l'info.
Je vais suivre ça parce que ça me fait bien envie.

----------


## Robix66

> Le jeu d'horreur-survie *Abandoned* qui était sensé être une exclusivité PS5, va aussi sortir sur PC. Un trailer de gameplay doit être présenté le 22 Juin :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ps5-e...-coming-to-pc/


Parti comme c'est, il sortira aussi sur la Phantom...

----------


## Kriegor

Bon, et bien le renvoi de ballon Tekken X Street Fighter est mort selon Namco (Katsuhiro Harada). Dommage.
Moi j'aimerais beaucoup un Dead or Alive X Street Fighter mais ça, ça ne verra jamais ne serait-ce que juste le stade embryonnaire.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Pour commencer, un petit court-métrage qui devrait rappeler à certains leur expérience sur *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-short-b...ft-experience/




Interview de *Patrice Désilets*, et son rapport à l'histoire dans ses jeux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-assassin...story-teacher/

Le jeu d'action-plateforme *Recompile* sortira cet été :

https://www.pcgamer.com/recompile-th...t-this-summer/




Présentation du système de combat du tactical RPG au tour par tour *Fuga : Melodies of Steel*, qui doit sortir le 29 Juillet sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050840447.html




Dans les nouveaux "Tall Tales" (des espèces de donjons) de *Sea Of Thieves*, introduits à l'occasion de la mise à jour Pirates des Caraïbes, nommée bizarrement A Pirate's Life, les autres joueurs ne pourront plus venir vous pourrir la vie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/in-the-new-s...mess-with-you/

Bungie prévient de ne pas acheter un emblème dans *Destiny 2*, car il sera gratuit le mois prochain. L'intention est louable :

https://www.thegamer.com/bungie-buy-...pon-free-july/

Une mise à jour pour *Nier Automata* sur PC ! ... Pour enlever Denuvo. Mouaip, heureusement que les joueurs font des mods hein :

https://www.thegamer.com/nier-automa...vo-removed-pc/

*Death Stranding: Director's Cut* a été évalué mais uniquement sur PS5 pour le moment :

https://www.thegamer.com/death-stran...-hideo-kojima/

Le stream pour le 30ème anniversaire de la série des *Manas* a été annoncé pour le 27 Juin (mais pas sur Twitch) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/mana...et-for-june-27

Selon une personne de Bethesda, qui n'est pas Todd Howard, la bande-annonce de *Starfield* présentée à l'E3 a vraiment été réalisée in-game sans tricher, avec le Creation Engine 2. Pour de vrai et tout :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/starf...nematic-tools/




Des fans développent un remake de *Resident Evil Code Veronica* sous Unity, et une démo est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/resid...-for-download/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes avec du magnétisme *Super Magbot* sortira le 22 Juin sur Switch et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sup...netisme-arrive




Le jeu d'aventure de civilisations extraterrestres *The Fermi Paradox*, d'où le nom, est prévu sur PC pour Juillet :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fer...xtraterrestres




*Cyberkeupon 2077* a réapparu sur le PS-Store. Il est par contre déconseillé d'y jouer sur PS4 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ore-47713.html

Des gens bien informés, ou pas, déclarent qu'EA travaillerait à faire quelques deniers supplémentaires grâce à une vieille licence. Là dessus, des gens spéculent qu'il serait possible, avec du vent arrière et si un accident a eu lieu la dernière semaine entre un Hummer et une Dodge Viper au deuxième carrefour en partant de chez vous avec une orientation nord-nord-est, que l'on parle de Dead Space :

https://www.destructoid.com/dead-spa...-ea-play-live/

La fréquentation des serveurs de *Battlefield 4* aurait été multipliée par 8 suite à la bande-annonce de la hype de l'E3 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bat...-battlefield-4
https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...g-2042-reveal/

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Dark Alliance commence à avoir ses premières évaluations et le score metacritic est à 60...

Bon, je vais attendre avant de prendre un nouveau Donjons et Dragons:/

https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/d...-dark-alliance

----------


## BeuSSai

> La fréquentation des serveurs de *Battlefield 4* aurait été multipliée par 8 suite à la bande-annonce de la hype de l'E3 :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bat...-battlefield-4
> https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...g-2042-reveal/


Bien sur aucun rapport avec le fait qu'il ait été offert sur Amazon prime la semaine dernière.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Skyward Sword HD bénéficie d'améliorations de confort de jeu ainsi que de meilleurs tutoriels: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._nintendo_says

Enhanced performance
- Improved motion controls with the Joy-Con controllers
- All-new button controls, allowing you to choose your style of play
- Various quality-of-life enhancements, including refinements to player tutorials and general guidance throughout the adventure

----------


## Kriegor

> Dark Alliance commence à avoir ses premières évaluations et le score metacritic est à 60...
> 
> Bon, je vais attendre avant de prendre un nouveau Donjons et Dragons:/
> 
> https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/d...-dark-alliance


C'est le genre de jeux que tu sentais très mal barré rien qu'en en regardant les trailers.

----------


## Nacodaco

Le nombre de bon jeux indés à venir est incroyable.

Déjà l'année dernière ça devenait compliqué de jouer à tout, même en triant, là ça va être dix fois pire. Il va falloir faire des choix difficiles, ou démissionner  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est le genre de jeux que tu sentais très mal barré rien qu'en en regardant les trailers.


Clairement. Les images étaient insoutenables sérieusement.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

*Olympic Games Tokyo 2020 - The Official Video Game* est sorti aujourd'hui, sur tout sauf la PS5. Voilà :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/oly...launches-today




*Kim Swift* (Quantum Conundrum et surtout Portal) vient de rejoindre Xbox Cloud Gaming, pour aider des studios tiers à réaliser des jeux pensés pour le Cloud. Ouais, juste avant, elle était chez Stadia :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ift-47715.html

Le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles*, dérivé du manga du même nom, qui doit sortir le 14 Octobre, aura une localisation en anglais :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...jeu-47712.html




L'action-RPG-metroidvania *Ender Lilies: Quietus Of The Knights* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cas...ith-new-bosses




Le city-builder spacial *Industries Of Titan* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam après son exclusivité Epic :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ind...n-early-access




Le jeu de survie en coop sur un radeau *Raft*, toujours en accès anticipé, a reçu une mise à jour aujourd'hui permettant de mieux décorer son machin qui flotte :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/raf...-floating-home

----------


## Baalim

Pour le coup, s'il y a une chose qu'on ne peut enlever à stadia, c'est sa technique. Quand on compare a GeForce now et au xbox cloud, c'est le jour et la nuit

----------


## KOUB

Voici la bande-annonce de lancement du pour le moment tièdement reçu *Dungeons & Dragons: Dark Alliance*, qui sort demain sur tout sauf Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/dung...launch-trailer




Voici la bande-annonce pour la prochaine extension de *Legends of Runeterra*, nommée Rise Of The Underworlds :

https://www.polygon.com/22544106/leg...h-date-june-30




Si vous n'aimez pas Apple, le nom de votre réseau Wi-Fi devrait être *%p%s%s%s%s%n* :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/ce-...r-2044830.html

Et pour finir ... Ouais, quand même, faut faire un minimum d'effort ... Pas pour voir qu'on a pas copié, mais juste dire qu'on prend pas les gens pour des cons :

https://kotaku.com/myth-gods-of-asga...des-1847141716

----------


## Supergounou

> Si vous n'aimez pas Apple, le nom de votre réseau Wi-Fi devrait être *%p%s%s%s%s%n* :
> 
> https://www.01net.com/actualites/ce-...r-2044830.html


J'adore le titre de l'article, ça "peut" ou c'est "à coup sûr"?  ::wacko::

----------


## Sharn

Bordel le plagiat d'Hades.  ::XD::

----------


## Azerty

C'est assez sale effectivement  ::O: .

----------


## KOUB

Petit rajout de fin de soirée :

Ubisoft a fermé quelques vieux serveurs récemment. Et soit parce qu'ils n'ont pas fait attention mais plus probablement parce qu'ils s'en battaient les couilles avec une moissonneuse-batteuse, certains DRM ne peuvent plus être vérifiés dont celui du DLC The Falcon & The Unicorn pour *Might & Magic X - Legacy*, qui est d'ailleurs toujours en vente. Il est possible de bidouiller des fichiers pour quand même profiter du DLC mais la question de la légalité de la manipulation est posée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-shut...-inaccessible/

----------


## KOUB

Et vous aviez eu peur ? Il ne fallait pas, les actionnaires ont bien voté pour continuer à payer Bobby Kotick très très cher pour qu'il continue à payer les développeurs en café gratuit :

https://kotaku.com/activision-shareh...y-k-1847144277

----------


## Gtag

> Petit rajout de fin de soirée :
> 
> Ubisoft a fermé quelques vieux serveurs récemment. Et soit parce qu'ils n'ont pas fait attention mais plus probablement parce qu'ils s'en battaient les couilles avec une moissonneuse-batteuse, certains DRM ne peuvent plus être vérifiés dont celui du DLC The Falcon & The Unicorn pour *Might & Magic X - Legacy*, qui est d'ailleurs toujours en vente. Il est possible de bidouiller des fichiers pour quand même profiter du DLC mais la question de la légalité de la manipulation est posée :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-shut...-inaccessible/


https://forums.ubisoft.com/showthrea...ate-Masterlist

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> https://kotaku.com/myth-gods-of-asga...des-1847141716
> 
> https://youtu.be/lg6wA2DoEG8


Ah ouais quand même. Je sais bien que les jeux se copient les uns les autres mais là..

----------


## pipoop

> Dark Alliance commence à avoir ses premières évaluations et le score metacritic est à 60...
> 
> Bon, je vais attendre avant de prendre un nouveau Donjons et Dragons:/
> 
> https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/d...-dark-alliance


J'aimes bien l'avertissement sur steam:


Spoiler Alert! 


CE PRODUIT PEUT INCLURE DU CONTENU QUI N'EST PAS APPROPRIÉ POUR TOUS LES ÂGES
OU POUR LA CONSULTATION AU TRAVAIL.
Voici la description de l'équipe de développement à propos du contenu du produit :
“Violence The forms of violence experienced within Dark Alliance include: Hearing grunts and groans while in battle and taking damage. In-game, non-interactive environmental elements including dwarves and goblins impaled on stakes and creature corpses in armor or depicted as bones with weapons or arrows in them. CGI cutscenes including mythical enemy creatures catching fire and burning, enemy creatures dismembering other enemy creatures, and enemy creatures using "magic" to knock other enemy creatures down incapacitating them. Blood and Gore Player characters and non-player characters show brief puffs of blood in various colors to depict to the player when damage has been done. There are in-game and CGI cutscenes of non-player character creature corpses hung up and gutted elk. Language There is use of offensive, rough, impolite, profane language, that can be heard, seen and read (including relatively mild terms such as "damn" and "hell").”



C'est euh.."complet" d'habitude on juste: violence, drugs etc etc

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est euh.."complet" d'habitude on juste: violence, drugs etc etc


Du coup, le gamin est traumatisé rien qu'en lisant l'avertissement.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Quand j'ai vu la vidéo de STALKER 2 Heart of Chernobyl, je me suis dit qu'il y a encore de l'espoir pour le FPS immersif et surtout si 4A Games nous sort un nouveau Metro dans les années à venir, puisqu'il s'agit du meilleur genre de jeu sur PC.

Dites moi que je suis la voix de la raison ,)

----------


## Gero

J'ai l'impression que ce jeu cristallise tout ce qui va pas avec les jeux à licence qui sont pondus du Canada. Un looter générique avec l'UI marque déposée de Destiny (gros carré avec ton matos avec les couleurs qui vont bien + des niveaux de puissances parce que gros chiffre = mieux), un chara design le plus générique possible sans prise de risque tout en restant inclusif, des mécaniques de F2P mobiles (modificateurs de zones de farm pour faire genre il y a de la diversité, quêtes journalières, ennemis sac à PV), le gameplay à l'air d'être un gros button smash des familles avec une barre de stamina pour faire genre y a un peu de management de ressources lors des combats. Enfin graphiquement, c'est pas incroyable. Le tout marketé à gros coup de trailers pour tout et n'importe quoi depuis des mois, avec le sponso streamer et les fausses vidéos de gameplay coop ultra cringe avec des américains insupportables qui crient dès qu'un ennemi bouge. What could go wrong ?

Les 10 premières secondes de la vidéo de SkillUP sont pas mal aussi :


(bordel l'animation de l'archère qu'il joue....)

----------


## Haelnak

> [...]
> *Les 10 premières secondes* de la vidéo de SkillUP sont pas mal aussi :
> 
> 
> (bordel l'animation de l'archère qu'il joue....)


Ah, oui, Dark Souls 3, je connais :

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai essayé d'y jouer ce matin. J'ai passé 2 heures dessus, j'ai pu jouer 15 minutes. le matchmaking est absolument horrible. Impossible de choisir la mission ou la difficulté : soit on héberge, et on choisit tout, soit on rejoint une partie au hasard (avec des différences de niveau ridicules, parce qu'apparemment un jeu sorti il y a 6 heures galère à trouver 4 niveaux 1 voulant faire la première mission), et on est dépendant des choix de l'host.

Je n'ai pas trouvé le gameplay horrible, mais clairement, c'est juste correct. Les 2 plus gros défauts, à mon avis, sont l'omniprésence des attaques qui repoussent les ennemis (généralement hors de portée, obligeant à bloquer les ennemis contre un mur pour pouvoir les attaquer correctement), et le fait que les niveaux soient bourrés d'objets à looter, ce qui fait qu'on passe plus de temps à ramasser de la merde qu'à taper sur des ennemis.

J'aurais bien aimé jouer un peu plus, pour me faire un avis plus poussé, mais clairement, le jeu ne veut pas. Et je n'ai pas envie de m'entêter sur un jeu où 7/8ème de mon temps est passé à trouver une partie.

----------


## Gero

Ca me rappelle totalement Hood en fait. Impossible de trouver un lobby rapidement alors que le jeu venait de sortir.

----------


## Maximelene

Là le soucis en soi, ça n'est pas forcément de trouver un lobby. Quand tu lances le Quick Play, tu en trouves un rapidement.

Le soucis, c'est que tu as 95% de chances de tomber sur un lobby à moitié vide qui ne se remplit pas, qui ne fait pas ce que tu veux, avec des gens d'un autre niveau, afk, qui quittent quand ça se lance, ou de te faire déconnecter sans raison.  ::(:

----------


## cooly08

Le FSR , *FidelityFX Super Resolution d'AMD est disponible*. Sur deux jeux au moins, The Riftbreaker (pas encore sorti mais le prologue est disponible gratuitement sur Steam) et Evil Genius 2.
Curieux de tester même si ces jeux n'en ont pas vraiment besoin sur ma configuration.

Le développer de The Riftbreaker précise que ça fonctionne sur tous les GPUs de n'importe quelle marque.
Alors qu'AMD avait précisé après sa petite conférence sur le sujet que pour que ça soit compatible sur un GPU nvidia, nvidia devra le rendre compatible.
Alors soit ils l'ont fait sans le dire dans leurs derniers pilotes soit finalement ça fonctionne sans intervention de la part d'nvidia.

À noter qu'il y a eu une mise à jour des pilotes AMD il y a un ou deux jours concernant le FSR justement.

----------


## Illynir

Ils n'avaient pas dit que ça ne serait pas compatible pour les GPU Nvidia, juste que si ils voulaient que ce soit optimisé sur Nvidia c'était à eux de faire le boulot. Petite nuance qui a son importance.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ils n'avaient pas dit que ça ne serait pas compatible pour les GPU Nvidia, juste que si ils voulaient que ce soit optimisé sur Nvidia c'était à eux de faire le boulot. Petite nuance qui a son importance.


C'est exactement ce qu'il a dit.  ::ninja:: 




> Alors qu'AMD avait précisé après sa petite conférence sur le sujet que pour que ça soit compatible sur un GPU nvidia, nvidia devra le rendre compatible.

----------


## cooly08

Haha.  ::P: 

Je viens de tester sur Evil Genius 2.
Je passe de 80 fps à 150... en FSR qualité supérieure (la meilleure qualité possible en FSR).
C'est abusé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais l'image est dégradée. On dirait qu'il y a une compression JPEG dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cela dit pour aider une petite configuration ça peut valoir le coup à voir sur d'autres jeux et à tester un peu plus évidement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vanilla :



FSR max quality :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vanilla :



FSR max quality :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Avec un slider pour comparer (notez qu'il faudrait mettre ça en plein écran pour vraiment voir la différence, avec F11 on s'en rapproche) :

https://imgsli.com/NTg0MTM

https://imgsli.com/NTg0MTI

Bon le gain de perf est conséquent sur ce jeu mais ça dégrade pas mal l'image là où le  DLSS 2.0 a un gain assez significatif aussi (mais difficile de comparer, il n'y a pas DLSS sur Evil Genius 2 donc bon) mais se permet même d'améliorer l'image (dans sa configuration max qualité également).

Bref, ça ne fait pas de magie sans une IA derrière et des puces dédiées comme prévue. Mais pour certaines config ça peut être salvateur si on est pas trop regardant sur la qualité d'image.

----------


## cooly08

J'ai encore fait un petit test :
DSR 5k natif : 16 fps.
DSR 5k + FSR Max quality : 60 fps et c'est jouable.

Pas mal et visuellement dans ces résolutions ça me semble très proche.

Après sur ce jeu il n'y a pas de grosses différences entre 1440p et 5k visuellement. Sans doute à cause de son rendu cartoon et un bon antialiasing de base.

J'ai remarqué que le FSR floute pas mal les ombres étrangement, quelque soit la résolution.

Bon désolé, je me suis emporté, vous pouvez continuer à débattre le temps que KOUB et Ruvon postent quelque chose.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Y as une espece de flou sur le haut des tes screens avec le FSR machin

----------


## Gero

Le gain de perf est ouf  ::o: 
Oui y a une sorte compression en plus, ou du moins c'est plus crénelé avec le FSR mais le trade of est hyper intéressant. C'est avec quel GPU?

----------


## cooly08

> Y as une espece de flou sur le haut des tes screens avec le FSR machin


C'es sur les deux captures. C'est un effet tiltshift du jeu.
Mais effectivement sur la version FSR le flou rend moins bien du coup on le voit plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le gain de perf est ouf 
> Oui y a une sorte compression en plus, ou du moins c'est plus crénelé avec le FSR mais le trade of est hyper intéressant. C'est avec quel GPU?


Avec une 2080ti.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une première liste de jeux compatibles FSR :




> Au 22 juin 2021 voici les jeux compatibles AMD FSR :
> 
> 22 Racing Series
> Anno 1800
> Evil Genius 2
> Godfall
> Kingshunt
> Terminator Resistance
> The Riftbreaker
> ...


https://www.frandroid.com/marques/am...ia-dlss-est-la

----------


## Haelnak

> Le gain de perf est ouf 
> Oui y a une sorte compression en plus, ou du moins c'est plus crénelé avec le FSR mais le trade of est hyper intéressant. C'est avec quel GPU?


Yep, parce que l'image est rendue dans une définition inférieure puis upscalée. Ici la définition du rendu des shaders semble liée à celle du rendu général, d'où ce flou plus marqué.
Au-delà de ça, tu peux remarquer que les ombres produite par l'occlusion ambiante, les reflets ainsi que le bloom sont plus brouillons, pour la même raison.

Après tu as des dévs qui choisissent de décorréler la définition de "l'image" (en gros la partie "models 3D") de celle des différents effets. En théorie, dans ce cas de figure, le FSR sera moins destructeur mais aussi moins efficace.

J'ai testé sur Anno 1800 hier soir (1440p + AA 8x + FSR 150%), et le rendu était franchement crade.
Rien à voir avec du 1440p natif + AA 8x.
Faudra que je teste en 4K FSR 150% pour ce que ça donne.

----------


## 564.3

Et ça donne quoi par rapport aux algos d'upscaling + filtre classique ? Parce que c'est surtout par rapport à ça qu'il faut comparer.

----------


## Haelnak

Hey, c'est AMD qui a vendu le FSR comme une réponse au DLSS.
Et en l'état, si leur techno propose bien mieux que le DLSS 1.0, elle reste très inférieure au DLSS 2.x qui, comme le dit cooly08 plus haut, booste le framerate et améliore l'image. 

L'air de rien, ce que propose Nvidia avec son DLSS, c'est la meilleure solution d'antialiasing actuelle, au point de produire une image plus propre en 4K DLSS qu'en 4K Natif (assez flagrant sur Death Stranding  et Control notamment), le tout avec un framerate parfois plus 50% plus élevé.
Se retrouver avec une image plus propre et un jeu plus fluide en même temps, faut avouer que c'est top.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais, pour être complet ça serait idéal de comparer: rendu taille de l'écran, rendu taille "perf" + upscaling + filtre classique, FRS et DLSS.
Enfin je laisse les autres faire le taf, avec ma vieille carte d'y a 5 ans et mon écran d'y à 15 ans (même pas 1080p) qui est en train de lacher, je reste en embuscade  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> Hey, c'est AMD qui a vendu le FSR comme une réponse au DLSS.
> Et en l'état, si leur techno propose bien mieux que le DLSS 1.0, elle reste très inférieure au DLSS 2.x qui, comme le dit cooly08 plus haut, booste le framerate et améliore l'image. 
> 
> L'air de rien, ce que propose Nvidia avec son DLSS, c'est la meilleure solution d'antialiasing actuelle, au point de produire une image plus propre en 4K DLSS qu'en 4K Natif (assez flagrant sur Death Stranding  et Control notamment), le tout avec un framerate parfois plus 50% plus élevé.
> Se retrouver avec une image plus propre et un jeu plus fluide en même temps, faut avouer que c'est top.


bah, attend le FSR 2 pour comparer @_@   le dlss 1.0 etait pas non plus transcendant..

bon je vais aller matter ca tiens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkct2HBpgNY

----------


## skyblazer

> Hey, c'est AMD qui a vendu le FSR comme une réponse au DLSS.
> Et en l'état, si leur techno propose bien mieux que le DLSS 1.0, elle reste très inférieure au DLSS 2.x qui, comme le dit cooly08 plus haut, booste le framerate et améliore l'image. 
> 
> L'air de rien, ce que propose Nvidia avec son DLSS, c'est la meilleure solution d'antialiasing actuelle, au point de produire une image plus propre en 4K DLSS qu'en 4K Natif (assez flagrant sur Death Stranding  et Control notamment), le tout avec un framerate parfois plus 50% plus élevé.
> Se retrouver avec une image plus propre et un jeu plus fluide en même temps, faut avouer que c'est top.


Dans le cas de Death Stranding et Control, c'est parce que les jeux sont "flous" de base avec le TAA. Sur Terminator Resistance (qui veut y jouer ? personne, mais ce n'est pas la question), certains avis indiquent assez clairement que le sharpening du FSR donne une meilleure qualité d'image qu'en natif.
C'est vraiment du cas par cas, et même si le FSR est moins performant globalement, c'est aussi (surtout) une solution moins complexe, plus largement compatible, et qui semble demander un investissement plus léger pour le développeur.

(Et dans le cas d'Anno, le patch n'est pas sorti qu'aujourd'hui pour le FSR ?)

----------


## Dross

Faut comparer avec le natif + sharpening alors, car c'est pas franchement un filtre que personne n'utilise de nos jours (je l'ai sur tout les jeux qui utilisent le TAA). Car si le FSR se retrouve loué pour l'aspect d'accentuation...

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/W_Chloe/status/1407369490778701828

----------


## 564.3

> bah, attend le FSR 2 pour comparer @_@   le dlss 1.0 etait pas non plus transcendant..
> 
> bon je vais aller matter ca tiens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkct2HBpgNY


Ah bah cool cette vidéo (comme d'hab pour DF), ils expliquent bien la techno et ses avantages / inconvénients.
En conclusion ça peut être intéressant en 4k qualité max, surtout pour certaines scènes / jeux où ça passe bien. Sinon vaut mieux faire de l'upscaling avec un algo du genre TAAU (UE4) ou équivalent.

----------


## Tenebris

Je suppose que pour quelqu'un qui joue en 1080p ça n'a aucun intérêt?

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Bloodborne* est, sans trop de surprises, le jeu du PlayStation Now le plus joué sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bloodborne-i...ones-surprise/

Le prix des GPU baisse en Chine en raison des nouvelles lois de la dictature communiste contre le minage de cryptomonnaies. Peu probable qu'une baisse au niveau international suive par contre, vu que les mesures sont locales. Et le Bitcoin est passé en dessous de 30.000$ aussi, ce qui fait toujours plaisir. :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chinese-mark...pto-crackdown/
https://forex.tradingsat.com/cours-b...21-973507.html

Nouveau concert sur *Fortnite* le 24 Juin, du groupe britannique Easy Life, dans une reproduction virtuelle de l'O2 Arena de Londres :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-is-...dons-o2-arena/

Il y aura très probablement des DLC pour *Orcs Must Die 3* d'ici la fin de l'année. Maintenant que le jeu va sortir sur Steam (le 23 Juillet), il y aura probablement plus de clients que sur Stadia :

https://www.destructoid.com/orcs-mus...-confirmation/

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, *WB Montréal*, les développeurs de Gotham Knights, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, travaillerait aussi sur un jeu Superman. On leur souhaite bon courage si c'est le cas :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gotham-kn...superman-game/

La fonctionnalité d'"Online Lounge" de *Splatoon 2*, qui permet de créer facilement des parties en ligne, cessera de fonctionner le 28 Juillet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/splatoon-...inued-in-july/

Les soldes d'été de Steam auront très probablement lieu du 24 Juin au 8 Juillet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/steam-sum...gin-this-week/

Selon la patron de la série Tekken, le crossover *Tekken X Street Fighter* n'est pas vraiment tout à fait mort. Donc, on dit qu'il est mort-vivant du coup ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...isnt-dead-yet/

Sur la nouvelle boite de *Ghost Of Tsushima*, le "Only on Playstation" a disparu, ce qui nourrit évidemment les spéculations d'un port sur PC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...c-speculation/

*Sony* espère bien battre son record de vente de consoles avec la PS5 cette année. Le précédent record est de 22.6 millions de PS1 vendues en 1998 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-fiscal-year/

Ça suffit maintenant, *Abandoned* n'est pas un projet secret de Kojima, et encore moins un nouveau Silent Hill. Le patron du studio Blue Box va tenir un Q&A pour dissiper les doutes. La théorie de la conspiration part quand même bien loin :

https://www.gamesradar.com/abandoned...kojima-rumors/
https://nofrag.com/la-conspiration-b...-complotistes/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/06...qa-coming-soon







Le jeu de course au trésor avec les fantômes de ceux qui ont échoués, *Phantom Abyss*, est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé et se vend pas mal d'ailleurs sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/phantom-abyss-est...cces-anticipe/
https://www.thegamer.com/devolver-di...m-abyss-steam/




On peut dire ce qu'on veut à propos du lore de *PUBG*, mais en tous cas, ils font ds efforts pour que les gens s'y intéressent :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/a-.../1100-6493134/




Le chèque de Rare (et de Microsoft) a dû être bien gras pour intégrer Pirates des Caraïbes à Sea Of Thieves, car maintenant *Disney* compte bien offrir plusieurs de ses IPs pour les jeux vidéos ... Hein, quoi ? Marvel's Avengers ? Jamais entendu parler :

https://www.thegamer.com/disney-plan...r-video-games/

Facebook enlève les pubs de l'*Oculus Quest*, vu qu'étrangement, les joueurs étaient pas super contents de cette "innovation" :

https://www.thegamer.com/resolution-...t-ad-backlash/

La *PAX West 2021* est prévue "en vrai" du 3 au 6 Septembre à Seattle :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/06...tions-detailed

le survival-plateformer *Escape from Naraka* sortira sur Steam le 29 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/esca...unches-july-29

*Alex Kidd in Miracle World DX*, le remake du premier jeu de la première mascotte de Sega, est sorti aujourd'hui sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/alex...launch-trailer




*NEO: The World Ends with You* détaille ses mécaniques de jeu. Il sortira le 27 Juillet sur PS4 et Switch et plus tard sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/neo-...e-and-new-pins

Bande-annonce de gameplay pour *The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles*, qui doit toujours sortir le 29 Juillet sur PS4, Switch et Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/the-...meplay-trailer




*Nier Automata* s'est vendu à 6 millions d'exemplaires et *NieR Replicant ver.1.22474487139* à hauteur d'un million :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nier-...-respectively/

Pour changer, de nouvelles rumeurs d'un port de *Bloodborne* sur PC. On vous l'a déjà faite hein :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/blood...d-later-on-pc/

8 minutes de gameplay pour *Legend of Mana Remaster*, qui doit sortir le 24 Juin sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...mana-remaster/




Niantic rajoute des bonus d'exploration dans *Pokemon GO*, histoire de faire sortir les gens de chez eux. Sauf que les fans réagissent un peu mal, vu que la pandémie est pas vraiment finie partout dans le monde :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3839...ving_again.php
https://kotaku.com/pokemon-go-fans-m...mic-1847148863

Rovio (Angry Birds) va développer des jeux *Moomin* :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3839...omin_games.php

----------


## KOUB

Les championnats de *DOTA 2* n'auront pas lieu en Suède car le pays ne considère pas l'esport comme du sport professionnel, ce qui ne permet pas les mêmes exemptions rapport à la pandémie en cours :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dot...t-elite-enough

La mise à jour 3.0 pour *Valorant* sera déployée ce soir, avec un nouveau perso et d'autres trucs :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/val...out-everything




La mise à jour d'aujourd'hui de *Killing Floor 2*, nommée Interstellar Insanity, emmène les joueurs tuer de nouveaux trucs sur la lune :

https://game-insider.com/2021/06/22/...ox-one-and-pc/




La soucoupe volante apparue dans la carte de *Fortnite* contient un donjon en faible gravité :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...y-loot-dungeon




*Tencent* possède maintenant une majorité des actions du studio de développement Yager (Spec Ops: The Line) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-studio-yager

Le skin "Rose", qui est en fait tout noir, et donnait donc un avantage certain dans la pénombre sur *Kalof Warzone*, a enfin été nerfé efficacement. À priori :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...roperly-nerfed

Les personnages originels de *Left 4 Dead* sont réapparus ... Pas de bol, c'est dans Zombie Army 4: Dead War :

https://www.polygon.com/22545214/lef...drop-crossover




*GamerzClass* a levé 2.5 millions de dollars ... Pour donner des cours en ligne ... pour devenir meilleur aux jeux vidéos ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/22/g...ow-to-get-gud/

*Rivalry* a aussi levé 22 millions de dollars ... Pour les paris sur l'esport ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/22/r...media-company/

La dernière mise à jour de *Marvel's Avengers* montre votre adresse IP sur votre écran. Pas de bol si vous faites partie des 40 personnes streamant actuellement le jeu sur Twitch ... pour 308 spectateurs ... Arrêtez de vous moquer, c'est méchant :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...ter-new-patch/

Bonjour ... Ça va vous ? Vous vous sentez bien ? ... Quake a 25 ans aujourd'hui. Je suis ravi de vous offrir ce coup de vieux gratuitement :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ake-47718.html

*LEGO Builder's Journey* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...urs-47720.html




*Epic* va lancer le chat vocal et des services anti-triche gratuitement pour les développeurs sur sa plateforme :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/22/e...heat-features/
https://www.epicgames.com/site/en-US...asy-anti-cheat

----------


## Zodex

Deux news avec "Bloodborne" et "PC" dans la même phrase, c'en est trop pour mon pôvre cœur...  :Emo:

----------


## phyllobates

> Disney compte bien offrir plusieurs de ses IPs pour les jeux vidéos


Pour faire un nouveau Kingdom Hearts?  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

> Alex Kidd in Miracle World DX, le remake du premier jeu de la première mascotte *de Sony*, est sorti aujourd'hui sur toutes les plateformes


Belle Kouberie!
Pendant une seconde j'étais  :Boom: 
...A moins que ce ne soit une vraie erreur  :tired:

----------


## KOUB

> Belle Kouberie!
> Pendant une seconde j'étais 
> ...A moins que ce ne soit une vraie erreur


 ::ninja::

----------


## Elma

> J'ai encore fait un petit test :
> DSR 5k natif : 16 fps.
> DSR 5k + FSR Max quality : 60 fps et c'est jouable.
> 
> Pas mal et visuellement dans ces résolutions ça me semble très proche.
> 
> Après sur ce jeu il n'y a pas de grosses différences entre 1440p et 5k visuellement. Sans doute à cause de son rendu cartoon et un bon antialiasing de base.
> 
> J'ai remarqué que le FSR floute pas mal les ombres étrangement, quelque soit la résolution.
> ...


Sur tes screens perso je vois presque zero differences de rendu.  Sans etre en jeu c'est difficile de ce rendre compte.

----------


## jilbi

Bordel Alex Kidd, mon enfance  ::'(:  . Ce coup de vieux dans la face  ::'(:

----------


## Higgins

Mais oui, nous sommes des vieux.
D'ailleurs Quake et la Nintendo 64, c'était il y a 25 ans...

----------


## Baalim

Une fois de plus, preuve est faite que Sega, c'est plus fort que Nintendo.  :Cigare: 

Ce gros cave de BigN avait sorti une mini console qui ne permettait de jouer qu'à deux vieux zelda moisis  ?

Qu'à cela ne tienne. Sega sort la mini console qui ne sert à rien (quoique, comme presse papier...)  ::lol:: 

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050840521.html

Histoire de la jouer fine, elle est accompagnée de cartouches qui ne rentrent pas dedans.

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status...94914725552130

Tout va bien.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Il doit forcément y avoir une raison à cela...ils essaient de pull un Minecraft comme Microsoft?

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Il n'est maintenant possible de changer le pays de votre compte *Steam* qu'une fois tous les 3 mois, afin de lutter contre le "region hopping", qui permet d'acheter des jeux dans des pays ou ils sont moins chers, grâce à un VPN. Steam va aussi bloquer les paiements enregistrées dans le pays où les produits sont achetés (plus d'achat en Russie avec une carte française au hasard) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-is-mak...other-regions/

Il semblerait que le dernier patch de *Team Fortress 2* soit enfin venu plus ou moins à bout du problème des bots, vous savez, ceux qui spammaient soit des pubs soit des insultes racistes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/team-fortres...actually-work/

Arcade1Up va mettre en précommande son *Infinity Game Table* le 17 Juillet. C'est une table numérique avec un écran capable d'afficher divers jeux de société :

https://www.destructoid.com/infinity-game-table-review/

*GameStop* a ramassé 1.1 milliards de dollars en vendant des actions. Ils auraient envoyé un panier de fruits au siège de Reddit en remerciements :

https://kotaku.com/gamestop-just-mad...-st-1847149244

Il y a une théorie selon laquelle tous les êtres humains ayant travaillé au cinéma un jour sont à maximum 6 degrés de séparation de Kevin Bacon. Le Kevin Bacon des personnages de jeu vidéo semble être Ryu, de Street Fighter :

https://kotaku.com/street-fighter-s-...mes-1847150520

Un fichier lié à une alpha de *Dragon Age 4* a été trouvée dans le PlayStation Store, mais ça ne veut probablement pas dire grand chose quant à une alpha publique :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dragon-ag...station-store/

On revient sur la possibilité de voir les packs FUT de *FIFA 21* avant de les acheter. Et bien en fait, la fonctionnalité n'est utilisable que toutes les 24 heures. Donc en gros ... Ha ouais, EA allait pas cracher sur les 2 milliards qu'il fait par an en vendant des lootboxes :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-fut...ultimate-team/

Pour les 30 ans de Sonic, la deuxième mascotte de Sony Sega qui a plus de succès que la première, *Minecraft* sort un DLC :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/06...th-anniversary




Le remake de *Myst* sortira sur PC et MAc au 3ème trimestre, après être sorti sur Oculus Quest 2 ... Sinon ... Le nouveau logo de jeuxvideo.com  est un peu dégueulasse non ? :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14283...eres-infos.htm





*XCOM 2* sortira le 13 Juillet sur Android :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14284...ur-android.htm

Le MMORPG *Swords of Legends Online* sortira le 9 Juillet sur PC en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/swor...-9-in-the-west




Le jeu de baston *Melty Blood: Type Lumina* sortira finalement sur Steam en plus des consoles d'ancienne génération le 30 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/melt...s-september-30




Le jeu d'aventures *Lost at Sea* sortira sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC le 15 Juillet. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam jusqu'au 27 Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/lost...unches-july-15

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1278750/Lost_At_Sea/

Le jeu d'action-aventure peint à la main *ITORAH* a été annoncé pour 2021 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/hand...nounced-for-pc




Le puzzle-plateformer *Vesper* sortira le 30 Juillet sur Steam et GOG, Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/vesper-launches-july-30

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1187840/Vesper/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures *Guild of Darksteel* sortira sur Switch et PC le 15 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/guil...sion-cancelled




Encore du gameplay pour *Forspoken*, l'ancien projet Athia de Square Enix, pour parler du FidelityFX Super Resolution d'AMD :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...oken-surfaces/




*Aliens: Fireteam Elite* sortira le 24 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/alien...icial-trailer/




13 minutes de gameplay pour *Monster Hunter Stories 2* sur PC, qui doit sortir le 9 Juillet :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ter-stories-2/




Les accrocs du sillon seront ravis d'apprendre que *Farming Simulator 22* sortira le 22 Novembre et que les configurations conseillées sont données dans l'article :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/farmi...ents-revealed/

Le jeu du nouveau film Space Jam, qui devrait encore démontrer que les basketteurs ne sont pas des acteurs, se nomme *Space Jam: A New Legacy The Game* et est un beat'em up free to play, disponible sur les XBox et sur PC, via l'authentique magasin du diable :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/space...ay-beat-em-up/




L'*EA Play Live*, où l'on parlera peut-être d'autres choses que de FIFA, aura lieu le 22 Juillet :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ill-take-place

EA semble faire des changements pour payer ses exécutifs moins chers ... La fin du monde est proche, je vous le dis ... Ha non, Bobby est encore payé très très très cher :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...older-feedback

Les deux personnes ayant leakés des infos sur *Pokémon Sword and Shield* ont été condamnées à payer 150.000 $ de dommages et intérêts chacun :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sd150k-damages

----------


## Maximelene

> Les deux personnes ayant leakés des infos sur *Pokémon Sword and Shield* ont été condamnées à payer 150.000 $ de dommages et intérêts chacun :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sd150k-damages


Le premier gars bossait chez l'éditeur du guide, et a pris et partagé des photos. Je comprends qu'il puisse être condamné.

Par contre le second, qui a reçu les photos dans une conversation de groupe et les a partagées, pourquoi il est condamné ? A ce train là, pourquoi ne pas condamner tous ceux qui ont partagé les leaks après lui ?  ::huh::

----------


## KOUB

Le shooter compétitif free-to-play *Splitgate* va être porté sur consoles après "des années de succès sur Steam" ... Heu ... 554 joueurs en pic sur la semaine ... Heu ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/23/c...steam-success/

https://steamcharts.com/app/677620

Windows 11 doit être officiellement présenté dans 2 jours :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nze-47719.html

Les serveurs  Xbox Cloud Gaming utilisaient jusqu'à présent des XSS modifiées et devraient rapidement passer aux XSX :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...age-47721.html

----------


## MeL

XCOM2 sur Android  ::blink:: . Sur tablette je pense parce que sur téléphone, à moins de changer le gameplay, ça me semble irréalisable de jouer à ce type de jeu car il faut zoomer et dézoomer sans cesse et placer ses troupes assez précisément.

----------


## cooly08

Il fait 75go sur pc. Curieux de la gueule qu'il va avoir sur Android parce qu'il fera sans doute pas du tout 75go là-dessus.

----------


## comodorecass

Sur iPhone qui l'a depuis bien longtemps, il fait 8,5 Go avec les extensions.

----------


## cooly08

Ah. Presque 10x moins. Hébé.

----------


## Baalim

> Le premier gars bossait chez l'éditeur du guide, et a pris et partagé des photos. Je comprends qu'il puisse être condamné.
> 
> Par contre le second, qui a reçu les photos dans une conversation de groupe et les a partagées, pourquoi il est condamné ? A ce train là, pourquoi ne pas condamner tous ceux qui ont partagé les leaks après lui ?


L'article de polygon propose un lien vers un extrait du jugement rendu. Ce qui est particulièrement inquiétant, c'est que le rôle du second accusé semble en effet avoir été d'avoir simplement partagé des photos en provenance d'un groupe de discussion privé.

https://www.polygon.com/22545955/the...uit-settlement

À cette allure, il va commencer à devenir prudent de ne plus rien poster sur les jeux à venir. 

Ce ne sera pas un KOUB président mais KOUB en zonzon  :Sweat:

----------


## skyblazer

> Les deux personnes ayant leakés des infos sur *Pokémon Sword and Shield* ont été condamnées à payer 150.000 $ de dommages et intérêts chacun :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sd150k-damages





> Le premier gars bossait chez l'éditeur du guide, et a pris et partagé des photos. Je comprends qu'il puisse être condamné.
> 
> Par contre le second, qui a reçu les photos dans une conversation de groupe et les a partagées, pourquoi il est condamné ? A ce train là, pourquoi ne pas condamner tous ceux qui ont partagé les leaks après lui ?


Ils n'ont pas été condamné, c'est un "settlement". C'est un arrangement entre leurs avocats pour éviter un procès, qui serait probablement plus coûteux sur le long terme pour toutes les personnes impliquées.

----------


## Baalim

C'est un peu ça, le plus inquiétant.
J'imagine que les mecs ont monetisé l'info parce que je ne vois pas quel internaute lambda pourrait accepter un tel arrangement financier.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faut voir comment était motivée la plainte et ce qu'ils risquaient selon les lois locales.
Le second larron étant tout de même responsable de la diffusion à grande échelle des informations ayant fuité, il doit bien y avoir moyen de plaider un truc genre recel et divulgation d'informations sensibles susceptibles de causer un préjudice économique (et le montant de l'arrangement est potentiellement plus faible que les dommages et intérêts demandés, sans parler de frais de procédure pas forcément aisés à soutenir pour un simple justiciable).

Après, je suis sûrement un peu vieux con (quoique plus jeune que beaucoup d'entre vous  ::trollface:: ) mais je trouve plutôt malsain cet engouement d'une partie du public et de la presse autour de "leaks" qui semblent se produire assez régulièrement. C'est assez difficilement justifiable lorsqu'il s'agit d'informations plus ou moins volées.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le premier gars bossait chez l'éditeur du guide, et a pris et partagé des photos. Je comprends qu'il puisse être condamné.
> 
> Par contre le second, qui a reçu les photos dans une conversation de groupe et les a partagées, pourquoi il est condamné ? A ce train là, pourquoi ne pas condamner tous ceux qui ont partagé les leaks après lui ?


Peut être pour freiner les ardeurs des prochains qui pourraient être tentés de partager un truc partagé en se disant qu'ils ne risquent rien ? Après tu vas peut être pas redescendre toute la chaîne, mais si potentiellement le deuxième peut se faire avoir aussi, ça va en calmer peut être quelques-uns.
Bon ça reste assez violent pour du "leak" d'images...Comparativement à d'autres actes illégaux...

----------


## Baalim

> Après, je suis sûrement un peu vieux con (quoique plus jeune que beaucoup d'entre vous ) mais je trouve plutôt malsain cet engouement d'une partie du public et de la presse autour de "leaks" qui semblent se produire assez régulièrement. C'est assez difficilement justifiable lorsqu'il s'agit d'informations plus ou moins volées.


Ce qui me gène un peu, c'est que la fuite "plus ou moins volontaire" est une technique bien connue et utilisée depuis des années.

S'il faut maintenant déterminer s'il s'agit d'une manœuvre de l'éditeur ou d'un réel vol de données, ça va commencer à devenir assez compliqué.

Le bon plan pour nos amis journaleux, c'est qu'ils seront les seuls à pouvoir les exploiter sans risque  ::siffle::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, je l'attendais celle-là.  ::trollface::  C'est si difficile que ça de faire la différence entre un coup de com' maladroitement déguisé et une "vraie" fuite issue d'un cafouillage ou d'un vrai vol de données ?
Ce topic (enfin, la version précédente) discutait encore récemment en tout décontraction d' "informations" issues du récent piratage d'EA, assorti de demande de rançon et de vente de codes sources et autres au plus offrant. 
Et que dire d'un jeu à scénar' extrêmement attendu dont l'intrigue complète, tous les twists et une version avancée des scènes-clés fuitent quelques semaines en amont de la sortie, à tel point que l'éditeur lui-même communique derrière en suppliant les joueurs de se prémunir des spoilers qui circulent à tout vent ?
Soyons sérieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai envie de dire "oui": un leak peut certes être facilement identifiable si la nature des infos est plus sensible, par contre un "faux leak" pas forcément, parce que tu peux avoir du leak mineur qui ne montre pas grand chose de plus que ce qu'indiquerait un coup de com".
Dans tous les cas c'est un souci: c'est un peu comme les gouvernances qui mentent ou ne disent pas toute la vérité: au bout d'un moment les gens ne croient plus rien ou mélangent tout, et ce n'est pas que de leur faute. Le jeu du "démerdes-toi à deviner si c'est un mensonge" ne devrait pas avoir cours à cette échelle d'information. Soit tu poses une certaine relation de confiance et c'est clair pour tout le monde, soit tu brouilles les pistes et là tu assumes le retour foireux qui peut se produire.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah, je l'attendais celle-là.  C'est si difficile que ça de faire la différence entre un coup de com' maladroitement déguisé et une "vraie" fuite issue d'un cafouillage ou d'un vrai vol de données ?
> Ce topic (enfin, la version précédente) discutait encore récemment en tout décontraction d' "informations" issues du récent piratage d'EA, assorti de demande de rançon et de vente de codes sources et autres au plus offrant. 
> Et que dire d'un jeu à scénar' extrêmement attendu dont l'intrigue complète, tous les twists et une version avancée des scènes-clés fuitent quelques semaines en amont de la sortie, à tel point que l'éditeur lui-même communique derrière en suppliant les joueurs de se prémunir des spoilers qui circulent à tout vent ?
> Soyons sérieux.


A vrai dire, je m'en tape tellement fort (oui, c'est douloureux) de Pokemon que je ne me suis pas amusé à regarder ce qui avait été leaké. M'enfin, si quelques pages ou extraits de révèlent tous les secrets du jeu, faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt du guide vendu plein pot.




> detailing the 18 photos posted from the unreleased strategy guide

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt du guide vendu plein pot.


Au hasard...Faire du pognon ?  ::ninja:: 
D'autant que certains l'achèteront uniquement parce qu'ils veulent tout ce qui tourne autour du jeu, pas forcément pour les conseils en eux-mêmes.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah, je l'attendais celle-là.  C'est si difficile que ça de faire la différence entre un coup de com' maladroitement déguisé et une "vraie" fuite issue d'un cafouillage ou d'un vrai vol de données ?


Sauf que là, tu pars du principe que tout leak volontaire sera forcément "maladroitement déguisé". Forcément que dans ce cas, c'est facile de faire la différence. Mais tu fais comment quand il est bien déguisé ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai envie de dire "oui": un leak peut certes être facilement identifiable si la nature des infos est plus sensible, par contre un "faux leak" pas forcément, parce que tu peux avoir du leak mineur qui ne montre pas grand chose de plus que ce qu'indiquerait un coup de com".
> Dans tous les cas c'est un souci: c'est un peu comme les gouvernances qui mentent ou ne disent pas toute la vérité: au bout d'un moment les gens ne croient plus rien ou mélangent tout, et ce n'est pas que de leur faute


Vous faites tous les deux du whataboutisme à la con. Ici, un mec bien identifié a sorti un truc confidentiel sans permission, un autre l'a propagé à grande échelle. Et ils se sont faits gauler.
Rien ne me semble justifier leur démarche (même si oui, 150 000$, c'est cher payé).

Sinon, comme Baalim a besoin de contexte, le fuitage du guide a surtout causé une shitstorm autour des jeux en eux-mêmes (pas sortis au moment du leak), par rapport à des détails montrés et/ou (supposés ?) absents. Ca reste très très con, mais un avocat un tant soit peu habile n'a dû avoir aucun mal à établir le préjudice commercial potentiellement créé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sauf que là, tu pars du principe que tout leak volontaire sera forcément "maladroitement déguisé". Forcément que dans ce cas, c'est facile de faire la différence. Mais tu fais comment quand il est bien déguisé ?


Tous les trois, du coup.  ::trollface:: 

Pour moi, on s'éloigne du sujet. Les cas sur lesquels je réagis ne me semblent souffrir d'aucune ambiguïté.
Que les éditeurs fassent de temps à autre sciemment courir des rumeurs pour scruter les réactions, cela n'a rien de nouveau et, franchement, pas grand chose à voir. Et comme le dit Cacao, ce n'est pas limité au marché du JV, ni même au marché tout court.

----------


## Maximelene

> Tous les trois, du coup.


Pourquoi tu as posé cette question, si le sujet n'avait pas grand chose à voir ?  ::trollface:: 

Pour moi, ça a tout à voir : les éditeurs profitent sciemment de l'attrait des gens pour les leaks. Difficile, alors, de reprocher au public de s'accrocher à quelque chose que tu entretiens toi-même.

Évidemment, c'est une généralité : ceux qui font ces reproches aux joueurs ne sont pas forcément ceux qui organisent des leaks volontaires. Mais ça me semble difficile de critiquer l'engouement du public pour les leaks, tout en disant que les leaks volontaires n'ont "pas grand chose à voir". Surtout quand, contrairement à ce que tu dis, la différence n'est pas forcément facile à voir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous faites tous les deux du whataboutisme à la con. .


Oula oula. Pas question de whataboutisme, pour le cas du mec ici c'est clairement du leak, je ne dis pas le contraire.
Je réagis d'une manière plus global, pas sur ce procès en particulier. De toute façon si y'a une plainte déposée peu de chance que ce soit un coup de com'  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Vous faites tous les deux du whataboutisme à la con. Ici, un mec bien identifié a sorti un truc confidentiel sans permission, un autre l'a propagé à grande échelle. Et ils se sont faits gauler.
> Rien ne me semble justifier leur démarche (même si oui, 150 000$, c'est cher payé).
> 
> Sinon, comme Baalim a besoin de contexte, le fuitage du guide a surtout causé une shitstorm autour des jeux en eux-mêmes (pas sortis au moment du leak), par rapport à des détails montrés et/ou (supposés ?) absents. Ca reste très très con, mais un avocat un tant soit peu habile n'a dû avoir aucun mal à établir le préjudice commercial potentiellement créé.


J'imagine la démonstration de la perte de chance et/ou du préjudice commercial quand tu as vendu plus de 20 millions d'exemplaires sur un parc de 78 millions de machines.




> Mais si, Monsieur le Juge, mon client s'attendait, hors shitstorm de mauvais aloi, à vendre un exemplaire par machine.





> Mais Maître, c'est absurde !





> Objection, Monsieur le Juge : Niiiiiiiintendo !


Pour le reste, le deuxième type ne semble pas avoir monétisé l'information. 
Quant à la démonstration du recel, qui suppose la connaissance par le receleur de l'existence d'un crime ou délit préalable, faudrait voir le profil du mec pour se prononcer.

Après, ça reste les Usa. J'ignore à quel point l'élément intentionnel de l'infraction est présumé.

----------


## cooly08

Après la hausse ed prix des cartes graphique, la hausse des prix de tout le reste ?





https://twitter.com/d0cTB/status/1408002777415102464

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pourquoi tu as posé cette question, si le sujet n'avait pas grand chose à voir ? 
> 
> Pour moi, ça a tout à voir : les éditeurs profitent sciemment de l'attrait des gens pour les leaks. Difficile, alors, de reprocher au public de s'accrocher à quelque chose que tu entretiens toi-même.


J'ai posé la question (rhétorique) car je trouvais un peu de mauvaise foi dans la réponse de Baalim, une manière de se laver facilement les mains de la question : si les éditeurs en font aussi, alors pas besoin de discernement, c'est open bar ?  ::siffle:: 

Quant à ta deuxième phrase, sans faire d'angélisme, je l'envisagerais aussi dans l'autre sens : ce phénomène existe "naturellement" (cycles de développement impliquant des centaines de personnes sur des années, curiosité du public…) et il est très difficile à contenir : arsenal législatif pas forcément suffisant, aspect viral et potentiellement extraterritorial du Net, dégâts potentiels d'une action en justice en terme d'image (il n'y a qu'à voir les réactions précédentes qui tendant à défendre la veuve et l'orphelin contre l'éditeur rapace, même quand le tort est difficilement contestable, sans parler de l'effet Streisand).

Puisqu'ils ne peuvent pratiquement rien faire pour s'en prémunir, je trouverais limite malvenu de faire le reproche aux éditeurs d'essayer de le renverser à leur avantage (même si je trouve évidemment le procédé naze). S'en abstenir ne calmerait absolument pas l'appétit insatiable des communautés de joueurs pour les secrets croustillants.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai posé la question (rhétorique) car je trouvais un peu de mauvaise foi dans la réponse de Baalim, une manière de se laver facilement les mains de la question : si les éditeurs en font aussi, alors pas besoin de discernement, c'est open bar ?


Non seulement ce n'était pas ce que disait Baalim, mais ta question, rhétorique ou non, était elle aussi de mauvaise foi.

Dans le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi : je trouve malsaine cette culture du "leak", quel que soit le domaine. Surtout quand elle devient si omniprésente que tu ne peux l'éviter, et que tu te retrouves spoilé sans le vouloir. Mais tes arguments ne font, à mon avis, que la justifier.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'avance des éléments d'explication, mais je ne justifie rien du tout (il me semble ?)  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Tes explications contribuent, je trouve, à justifier cette "culture". Mais ça n'est que mon avis, et c'est pas une discussion très intéressante je pense.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Après la hausse ed prix des cartes graphique, la hausse des prix de tout le reste ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/d0cTB/status/1408002777415102464


Heureusement que j'ai changé les composants principaux de mon pc assez récemment.
D'ici 3-4 ans la pénurie devrait se calmer. Non ?  :Emo:

----------


## Bibik

> Après la hausse ed prix des cartes graphique, la hausse des prix de tout le reste ?


Terrible mais faut admettre que notre totale dépendance à l'usine du monde (et la volonté politique de persister là dedans parce que "produire ça pollue hein") est la première responsable.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Après la hausse ed prix des cartes graphique, la hausse des prix de tout le reste ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/d0cTB/status/1408002777415102464


Cher Monsieur, il y a inflation GENERALISEE.  :Emo:  

Va falloir césser de se nourrir en DDR4 3200 Mhz et repasser aux pétales de maïs sucrées.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Sinon ils ont pense a bosser sur des cartes graphique qu'on puisse ameliorer? genre garder la base de la carte et changer juste le proc? (comme une carte mere en gros)
Bon ca demanderais beaucoup de boulot en amont j'imagine

----------


## Herman Speed

> Sinon ils ont pense a bosser sur des cartes graphique qu'on puisse ameliorer? genre garder la base de la carte et changer juste le proc? (comme une carte mere en gros)
> Bon ca demanderais beaucoup de boulot en amont j'imagine


JAMAIS. Déjà que les pontages de RAM, les VRM c'est limite. Alors avec des gammes diverses et variées, ils ne feront jamais l'effort d'une carte fille modulable RAM / PROCESSEUR aux tensions et Watts divers.

Sur les PC portables, il fut un temps où les cartes 3D étaient upgradables, ça n'a pas fait long feu et tout y est  soudé à présent. (Don't touch this Moron ! $$$$ )

----------


## Herman Speed

Ivre, il décide de réaliser sa tour Pc avec du bois : 



Inflation généralisée.

La frime, c'est une RTX 3080 Ti avec une backplate en multiplex bouleau.  :Cigare:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je me demande si je vais pas changer de processeur histoire d'être tranquille quelques années, j'ai peur que mon Ryzen 2600 tire la gueule prochainement en 1440p...
ça serait quoi une bonne upgrade pas trop cher (et compatible avec ma CM) ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je me demande si je vais pas changer de processeur histoire d'être tranquille quelques années, j'ai peur que mon Ryzen 2600 tire la gueule prochainement en 1440p...
> ça serait quoi une bonne upgrade pas trop cher (et compatible avec ma CM) ?


On n'est pas au bon endroit mais la réponse m'intéresse  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> On n'est pas au bon endroit mais la réponse m'intéresse


Je vais aller poser la question sur le bon topic je crois  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Heureusement que j'ai changé les composants principaux de mon pc assez récemment.
> D'ici 3-4 ans la pénurie devrait se calmer. Non ?


Ou s'accentuer.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Terrible mais faut admettre que notre totale dépendance à l'usine du monde (et la volonté politique de persister là dedans parce que "produire ça pollue hein") est la première responsable.


Ouais mais si on produisait tout chez nous est-ce que ça ne serait pas déjà beaucoup plus cher aussi ? Vous avez 4 jours.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui mais plus d'emplois, donc plus de consommation et de taxes, tout ça.
Ah par contre ceux qui sont tout en haut de la chaîne en recevrait peut être un peu moins que d'habitude. Faut que ça ruisselle  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

T'avais 4 jours pour réfléchir. Pourquoi t'as pris que 4 minutes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> T'avais 4 jours pour réfléchir. Pourquoi t'as pris que 4 minutes ?


Pour sortir plus tot

----------


## cooly08

Ah oui pas bête.  ::P:

----------


## Herman Speed

> T'avais 4 jours pour réfléchir. Pourquoi t'as pris que 4 minutes ?


Parce que la réponse, elle est vite répondue. 

Y'a pas si longtemps, on avait des usines AMD en Allemagne, les prix étaient "normaux"

https://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/proc...e-39140965.htm

Faut croire que les mains sous-traitées en asie sont plus adaptées au nanomètre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'avais 4 jours pour réfléchir. Pourquoi t'as pris que 4 minutes ?






> Pour sortir plus tot



Exactement.
Pourquoi se faire chier ? En épreuve de philo au bac j'ai torché un papier en 30mn avant de rentrer me la couler douce. J'ai eu 10/20. Le reste de l'année je me tapais des 4 alors que je bossais plus sérieusement...

----------


## Kriegor

Grâce à la philo (et l'histoire géo, et la biologie, et l'EPS, et le latin, et l'espagnol...), je sais que un Desert Eagle, ça coûte $650 et ça tire des balles de .50 action express. C'est principalement ce que j'ai comme reste de toutes ces matières.

----------


## cooly08

Windows 11 est "enfin" dévoilé, au menu :

Auto HDR, DirectStorage, mise à jour du store (haha, on attend de voir), xCloud intégré à l'app xbox.

https://news.xbox.com/fr-fr/2021/06/...our-jeu-video/




DirectStorage sera exclusif à Windows 11. (Ça va chialer !)
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/micro...ve-windows-11/

----------


## Haelnak

> Windows 11 est "enfin" dévoilé, au menu :
> 
> Auto HDR, DirectStorage, mise à jour du store (haha, on attend de voir).
> 
> https://news.xbox.com/fr-fr/2021/06/...our-jeu-video/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh9643c2P6k
> 
> DirectStorage sera exclusif à Windows 11. (Ça va chialer !)
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/micro...ve-windows-11/


Vu que la mise à jour vers Windows 11 sera gratuite pour les possesseurs de Windows 7, 8 et 10, je ne vois pas pourquoi. Si ce n'est pour le plaisir de se plaindre. 

Sur téléphone ça chouine parce que Android 11 n'est pas proposé à l'installation sur les téléphones qui ont 2 ans ou plus, même les flagships signés Samsung. Tout en vantant le suivi "fabuleux" d'Apple qui étend cette durée à 5-6 ans. 
Sur PC ça chouine parce que Windows 11 sera gratuit pour tous les PC qui tournent sous un Windows ayant 12 ans ou moins.

Windows 8.1 était mieux foutu que Windows 7. 
Windows 10 bien meilleur que Windows 8.1, à la fois plus stable et plus opti.

Et ça va rager.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## cooly08

Parce que ça chiale toujours, des gens voudront rester sur Windows 10.
C'est la même à chaque fois.

En même temps vu la gueule du menu démarrer (coucou affiche-moi 3 icones sur mon 27" 1440p)... ça serait peut-être pas volé cette fois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Parce que ça chiale toujours, des gens voudront rester sur Windows 10.
> C'est la même à chaque fois.
> 
> En même temps vu la gueule du menu démarrer (coucou affiche-moi 3 icones sur mon 27" 1440p)... ça serait peut-être pas volé cette fois.


Yep, je sais que les gens n'aiment pas le changement. 

En tant que dév, je vois ça tous les jours des personnes qui sortent _"Mais on a toujours utilisé des tableurs Excel pour la traçabilité !"_ parce qu'on a décidé d'informatiser (afin de pérenniser et sécuriser les données, une paille) leurs données en utilisant, attention truc méga-moderne, une base de données. 
Enfin bon, faut se dire qu'on en a encore qui tracent (lol) leurs analyses sur des carnets papiers et ne savent pas du tout utiliser un PC. Les mêmes qui te sortent des _"Tu peux installer Google sur mon poste ?"_ qui se traduit par un _"Tu peux me mettre un raccourci vers Google sur le bureau"_.  :Emo: 

Et pourtant je bosse avec des gens qui ont fait de longues études, la plupart étant bac+5, et une bonne partie bac+8.
Qui sont, qui plus est, des scientifiques. 
Plus rien ne m'étonne. 

Ce qui me chagrine par contre, c'est que même ici sur CPC, on va avoir droit à des _"KEUWAH !!! Je ne peux pas lancer un jeu de 2022 sur un OS sorti en 2009 ! MAIS C'EST HONTEUX !"_. 
Sont-ce les mêmes qui vrillent parce que les sites internet s'affichent mal sur IE8 ou qu'un xlsx ne s'ouvre pas sur Excel 97 ? Mystère.

Reste qu'il suffit de faire une mise à jour, gratuite et transparente, pour avoir Windows 11 et donc DirectStorage. Et comme l'utilisation de DirectStorage nécessitera du matos récent (une carte DX12 et au moins un SSD PCIe Gen3), ça m'étonnerait que ceux qui s'y intéressent ne soient pas déjà sur W10. 
On est loin du smartphone briqué (applis plus compatibles avec l'OS) ou du micro-ondes dont le bouton _"Démarrer"_ lâche au bout de 25 mois (merci Samsung).

----------


## cooly08

Donc si j'ai bien compris ce que tu racontes, y a un menu démarrer sur ton micro-ondes Samsung ?  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Donc si j'ai bien compris ce que tu racontes, y a un menu démarrer sur ton micro-ondes Samsung ?


Plus depuis qu'il a fêté ses 25 mois.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

:Cafe2: 




> KCD will get a Switch Version
> 
> Born out of a “happy mistake”, as one could call it, Warhorse Studios and Prime Matter also announce the release of Kingdom Come: Deliverance on the Nintendo Switch.
> 
> At the end of 2020, the Kingdom Come: Deliverance Royal Edition was announced on the PlayStation 4 in Japan. Due to a clerical error, the game was also listed for the Nintendo Switch as well, which by that time was not in the plans. The ‘mistake’ was fixed right away, but the information spread.

----------


## pipoop

> 


tu quitteras tes chiottes que quand la switch surchauffera

----------


## JulLeBarge

Purée déjà que le jeu tourne difficilement sur un PC actuel, j'ose pas imaginé sur Switch, ça va être un powerpoint le truc :vomi:

----------


## KOUB

> C'est un peu ça, le plus inquiétant.
> J'imagine que les mecs ont monetisé l'info parce que je ne vois pas quel internaute lambda pourrait accepter un tel arrangement financier.





> Faut voir comment était motivée la plainte et ce qu'ils risquaient selon les lois locales.
> Le second larron étant tout de même responsable de la diffusion à grande échelle des informations ayant fuité, il doit bien y avoir moyen de plaider un truc genre recel et divulgation d'informations sensibles susceptibles de causer un préjudice économique (et le montant de l'arrangement est potentiellement plus faible que les dommages et intérêts demandés, sans parler de frais de procédure pas forcément aisés à soutenir pour un simple justiciable).
> 
> Après, je suis sûrement un peu vieux con (quoique plus jeune que beaucoup d'entre vous ) mais je trouve plutôt malsain cet engouement d'une partie du public et de la presse autour de "leaks" qui semblent se produire assez régulièrement. C'est assez difficilement justifiable lorsqu'il s'agit d'informations plus ou moins volées.


L'histoire, c'est que, comme pour le système de santé pourri, les USA ont aussi un système légal bien particulier, où les frais de justice ne sont pas remboursés. C'est à dire que pour le second larron, il aurait investi une somme considérable dans un avocat qu'il n'aurait jamais revue. Les avocats commis d'office, gratuits, existent, mais sont notoirement sous-payés et ont en général moins de 10 minutes à consacrer à chaque dossier. Les "patent trolls" se servent de cette particularité pour leur activité de parasites.

Sinon, poy poy,

*Warhammer* a maintenant son service d'abonnement à 5.99$ par mois. Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, j'avais Magic comme drogue dure déjà au moment où j'aurai pu commencer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/now-even-war...ption-service/

Les radiations font leurs débuts que l'on espère radieux dans le jeu de désassemblage de vaisseaux *Hardspace: Shipbreaker* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hardspace-sh...ation-warning/

Les fans d'influenceurs vont continuer à faire le pied de grue en bas de l'immeuble de Webedia vu que la *Paris Games Week* est encore annulée cette année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050840579.html

Une démo jouable pour le jeu d'aventures *NEO: The World Ends with You* sera disponible sur PS4 et Switch demain :

https://www.destructoid.com/neo-the-...4-switch-date/
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/neo-...unches-june-25




*Halo Infinite* sortira pour les vacances de Noël, foi de Phil Spencer :

https://www.destructoid.com/halo-inf...-phil-spencer/

Vous pouvez regarder le concert pour les 30 ans de Sonic ici :

https://www.destructoid.com/watch-th...rt-right-here/




Un événement a été organisé pour la sortie de *Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2* ... simulant de façon plus ou moins drôle un entrainement à tuer ... des ennemis habillés pour paraitre venir du moyen-orient... Mais à chaque fois quand même, je me pose la question. Que Jean-Claude ait une idée un peu complétement conne, c'est pas un problème, mais que toutes les personnes au-dessus, sûrement payés très cher, aient validé, sans se poser de questions ou remarquer le problème, ça me scie toujours un peu :

https://kotaku.com/military-shooter-...-sh-1847164841

Mais bon, rappelez-vous, il y a des gens qui ont fait pire pour la sortie de *Call Of Duty 2* en 2005 :

https://kotaku.com/why-video-game-pr...ong-1847165294

*Kerbal Space Program* a 10 ans ! Pour l'occasion, des versions améliorées sortiront sur les consoles de nouvelle génération cet Automne ... Ha, et *Kerbal Space Program 2* est prévu pour sortir sur ces mêmes consoles en 2022. Et le patch 1.12 rajoute aussi des trucs :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kerbal-sp...eries-x-and-s/
https://www.pcgamer.com/kerbal-space...h-anniversary/





Les suites du remake de *Final Fantasy 7*, auront une histoire différente de celle de l'original selon Honeybee Inn, le co-directeur du jeu (non, pas de prévision pour la sortie de la suite) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fi.../1100-6493205/

*Mass Effect Legendary Edition* a changé ses crédits pour prendre en compte le changement de sexe d'une développeuse, bien qu'elle ne travaille plus pour Bioware :

https://www.thegamer.com/mass-effect...loyee-credits/

Magic ? Pokemon ? Vous êtes rigolos. Une carte limitée à 500 exemplaires de *Yu-Gi-Oh* a atteint une enchère de 13.4 millions de dollars avant que le tribunal ne l'arrête, suspectant une arnaque. C'était une enchère dite "judiciaire" (je ne me rappelle pas de l'expression exacte mais il y a les mêmes en France) des biens d'un homme coupable de détournement de fonds, pour rembourser ses victimes :

https://www.thegamer.com/yu-gi-oh-ca...llion-auction/

*Crash Drive 3* a été annoncé sur toutes les plateformes et mobiles pour le 8 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/cras...os-and-android




l'Epic Games Store a fait leaker les localisations en anglais de *The Legend of Heroes: Trails from Zero, The Legend of Heroes: Trails to Azure, The Legend of Heroes: Trails into Reverie,* et *The Legend of Nayuta: Boundless Trails* alors qu'elles devaient annoncées dans la journée, pour célébrer les 40 ans de Falcom. Les dates de sorties vont de l'automne 2022 pour le premier, à 2023 pour les 3 autres :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/epic...s-for-the-west

L'action-RPG *Batora: Lost Haven* sera édité par Team17 et sortira en 2022 sur tout sauf XBox One. Une alpha fermée commencera sur PC le 21 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/team...ora-lost-haven




La Gold Edition de *GreedFall* sortira sur les consoles de nouvelle génération sortira le 30 Juin, en même temps que le DLC The De Vespe Conspiracy :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/gree...spe-conspiracy

Le shooter d'horreur en coop *GTFO* devrait quitter l'accès anticipé cette année :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/10-ch...-gtfo-in-2021/

Hop, comme ça, bêta ouverte de *Pro Evolution Soccer 2022* sur toutes les consoles sauf la switch, jusqu'au 8 Juillet :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-of-the-blue/

Et un trailer de gameplay pour aller avec :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-4/




Le gros morceau de la journée est évidemment la présentation de *Windows 11*, avec plein d'annonces :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/win...t-2045069.html
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/micro...ils-pc-gaming/

La mise à niveau sera gratuite pour les possesseurs de licence Windows 10 :

https://www.thegamer.com/windows-11-free-upgrade/

Les applications Android seront compatibles avec Windows 11 :

https://www.thegamer.com/windows-11-android-apps/

*DirectStorage*, qui sert à quelque chose pour les jeux apparemment, ne sera pas implanté dans Windows 10 et sera donc exclusif à la 11ème version de la fenêtre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/micro...ve-windows-11/

----------


## Zerger

Y'a déjà une préview de ce que va donner KDC sur switch... et honnêtement ça va!
Je m'attendais à pire.

----------


## KOUB

Voici le jeu d'action-aventure *Berserk Boy*, prévu pour la fin de l'année sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ber...-planete-terre




Et *Rail Route*, un jeu de simulation de réseau ferroviaire, histoire de faire comprendre que ouais, quand votre train a une heure de retard, c'est pas par plaisir, c'est parce que c'est chiant à gérer tout ce bordel :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rai...au-ferroviaire




La dernière mise à jour d'*Astroneer*, le jeu de déblayage de planète, a rajouté des overboards. Et d'autres trucs, mais surtout des overboards :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ast...across-planets




Alors, les images d'avatar sur *Steam* pourraient contenir des logiciels malveillants. Bon, pour les activer, faudrait quand même ouvrir le mail suspicieux d'un prince africain voulant vous léguer sa fortune :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wat...ontain-malware

*EVE Online* essaie de devenir plus joli :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/eve...-visual-update
https://www.pcgamer.com/ccp-wants-to...tle-less-grey/

Et parlant de ça, un pack de texture pour rendre *Minecraft* beaucoup plus joli :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...-resource-pack




*Skywind*, le remake de Morrowind dans Skyrim avance et a atteint le 100ème donjon complété :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mor...long-way-to-go

----------


## Arthropode

Concernant Windows 11, il est à noter qu'il a des spécifications minimales plus contraignantes que 10. Il faudra avoir un PC compatible DirectX12 et surtout une carte-mère compatible TPM 2. Le dernier point risque de bloquer pas mal de PC moyennement anciens. https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...ence-en-direct

Il y a un outil pour tester la compatibilité, mais apparemment, il peut être un peu à l'ouest.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ils ont annoncés une date de sortie pour Windows 11 d'ailleurs ? J'ai vu ça nul part.

----------


## cooly08

> Y'a déjà une préview de ce que va donner KDC sur switch... et honnêtement ça va!
> Je m'attendais à pire.
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1605826084


Ça va ça passe.  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

Les outils de modding pour *Halo: The Master Chief Collection* sont sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hal...eason-7-update




Le premier jeu vidéo sur les jeux paralympiques, *The Pegasus Dream Tour*, ayant la licence du Comité International Paralympique, est sorti aujourd'hui sur téléphones mobiles :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...game-out-today




C'est le début de l'événement Nemestice sur *DOTA 2*, et la sortie du pass de bataille associé évidemment :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lle-47725.html




Ça discute *Avatar, Frontiers of Pandora* avec Nikolay Stefanov, son directeur technique :

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/jeux-v...e-a165379.html

----------


## cooly08

> Ils ont annoncés une date de sortie pour Windows 11 d'ailleurs ? J'ai vu ça nul part.


Sur le site de MS ils disent plus tard dans l'année.

----------


## eeepc35

Faudra un SSD NVME pour tourner dessus.

Le test de checkup fail sur mon PC RTX Ryzen 5600x 16Go SSD  :haha:

----------


## Herman Speed

Cela promet.  :<_<:

----------


## Robix66

> Faudra un SSD NVME pour tourner dessus.
> 
> Le test de checkup fail sur mon PC RTX Ryzen 5600x 16Go SSD


Faut activer le TPM et les instructions de virtualisation dans l'UEFI.



https://twitter.com/CarmenCrincoli/s...49671277596672

----------


## 564.3

> Faudra un SSD NVME pour tourner dessus.
> 
> Le test de checkup fail sur mon PC RTX Ryzen 5600x 16Go SSD


Le SSD NVME c'est pour DirectStorage seulement, non ?

Enfin vous pouvez vous précipiter pour béta-tester tout ça, je vais attendre un peu pour ma part  ::ninja:: 
En général c'est surtout les versions de DirectX qui m'ont poussé à upgrader, mais on verra pour Direct Storage le jour où j'aurais un SSD NVME.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Le 10ème tournoi international annuel de *DOTA 2* n'aura bien pas lieu en Suède :

https://www.pcgamer.com/swedish-espo...will-be-moved/

Le crossplay est arrivé hier sur *Overwatch*. Mais afin que les pauvres petits joueurs consoles ne couinent pas trop de la supériorité indéniable du clavier-souris, ils ne peuvent rencontrer de joueur PC que s'il y en a au moins un dans leur groupe :

https://www.pcgamer.com/overwatch-cr...g-mess-so-far/

Le crossplay a aussi été déployé sur *Borderlands 3*, mais sans les playstations. C'est aussi le début de l'événement Revengence of Revenge of the Cartels :

https://www.pcgamer.com/borderlands-...t-in-the-cold/




Ubisoft et MGM ont fait supprimer les magnifiques cartes de *GoldenEye* réalisées avec l'éditeur de niveaux de Far Cry 5 :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-takes-dow...tri-1847168574




Konami a présenté son nouveau projet, *Crimesight*, un jeu d'enquête multijoueur compétitif, dont la bêta fermée devrait commencer bientôt :

https://www.destructoid.com/crimesig...n-closed-beta/
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/kona...mesight-for-pc




Une offre d'emploi pour *Insomiac* parle d'un nouveau jeu multijoueur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...layer-project/

Les *NFT Marvel* devraient arriver bientôt. Lisez le dossier de Canard PC sur les cryptomonnaies :

https://www.gamesradar.com/official-...-in-the-works/

Il va y avoir un nouveau showcase *Dying Light 2* le 1er Juillet :

https://www.destructoid.com/dying-li...-announcement/

Voici la cinématique d'intro de *Monster Hunter Stories 2*, qui sort le 9 Juillet :

https://www.destructoid.com/monster-...vie-cinematic/

----------


## Frypolar

> Sur le site de MS ils disent plus tard dans l'année.


Et apparemment, les versions Home (donc en gros tous les particuliers) obligeront à créer un compte Microsoft. Plus de compte local  ::|:

----------


## Logan

> Une démo jouable pour le jeu d'aventures *NEO: The World Ends with You* sera disponible sur PS4 et Switch demain :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/neo-the-...4-switch-date/
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/neo-...unches-june-25


On est demain aprem et pas l'ombre d'une démo dispo sur PS4 !
Fake News mensongère ! Remboursez Monsieur Koub !  :Cell:

----------


## dridrilamenace

À sa decharge, Square a juste dis qu'une démo serait dispo, mais ils n'ont pas préçisé si elle serait dispo sur les deux consoles  ::sad:: 
edit: En fait si elle a juste étée rendue disponible dans la soirée.
J'ai bien aimé. Je vais livrer le fond de ma pensée sur le topic dédié.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Apparemment mon pc peut pas exécuter windows 11 alors qu'il utilise une config ducky de 2016, bizarre...Les cartes 10X sont censées être compatibles dx12 non?

Edit: au vu des commentaires j'ai bien envie d'attendre le plus possible le temps que les plâtres soient essuyés, si ça se trouve c'est une de ces maj qui n'existent que pour enquiquiner le monde et ça sera pénible comme Vista en son temps.

----------


## cooly08

Tiens, viens sur le topic dédié de windows, je viens de poster un lien vers un outil qui fait le check mais surtout te dit pourquoi ça ne passe pas : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/9...1#post13451437.

----------


## KOUB

> On est demain aprem et pas l'ombre d'une démo dispo sur PS4 !
> Fake News mensongère ! Remboursez Monsieur Koub !


Je vous rembourse avec plaisir ce que je suis payé ...  ::ninja:: 

Par contre (bon, je sais, mais j'ai pas d'autres confirmations qu'elles sont disponibles actuellement) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14294...disponible.htm

Sinon, poy poy,

Je vous ai conseillé de lire le dossier de Canard PC Hardware sur les Cryptomonnaies ? Refaites-le si ne vous l'avez pas fait. La plateforme d'investissement dans les cryptomonnaies *Africrypt* a disparu, ainsi que ses deux créateurs, depuis Avril. On parle d'une arnaque à 3.6 milliards de dollars :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...2_4408996.html

EA va délister *Ultima Underworld 1 et 2*, *Syndicate Plus* et *Syndicate Wars* le 28 Juin. Alors, c'est soit pour en faire une exclusivité Origin, y a pas de petits gains de pognon, soit, et c'est très supputé, c'est dans l'optique de possibles remasters ou remakes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ea-removes-u...cate-from-gog/

*Cozy Grove* est une "simulation de vie" comme on dit (pour ne pas dire sims-like ou animal crossing-like) où le but est de devenir copain avec les fantômes peuplant une île. La localisation espagnole a choisi de supprimer une référence aux campagnes de financement GoFundMe pour des frais d'opérations souvent vitales aux USA pour ne pas "perdre" les joueurs dans des références qu'ils ne connaissent pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cozy-groves-...us-healthcare/





Le schmup *Cotton Rock 'n' Roll* sortira sur PS4, Switch, PC et Arcade le 23 Décembre au Japon. La version PC est prévue pour l'hiver :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050840607.html




Le jeu *American Hero* qui devait sortir sur Jaguar (Oui, le machin d'Atari) mais en fait non sortira cet été sur PC. Le pitch envoie du bois :




> Le joueur incarne Jack Devon, ancien agent des services de renseignements militaires, chargé par son ancien partenaire Hoover de retrouver une biologiste disparue, Laura, qui a mis au point un antidote contre un virus mortel créé par le spécialiste de la guerre bactériologique Karl Von Kruger. Kruger a déjà commencé à propager le virus à travers le réseau d'approvisionnement en eau de Los Angeles afin de prendre le contrôle des États-Unis, et Jack a été chargé d'arrêter Kruger avant que son arme chimique ne parvienne à se répandre dans tout le pays.


https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050840623.html




CD Project Red a confirmé qu'aucun nouveau jeu *The Witcher* ne serait présenté à la WitcherCon le 9 Juillet :

https://www.destructoid.com/no-new-w...at-witchercon/




*Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy*, le jeu qui a impressionné tout le monde à l'E3, à la façon dont les influenceurs disaient du bien de Dungeons & Dragons: Dark Alliance en étant payés pour, aurait pu avoir un mode multijoueur, mais la crainte de faire une "Marvel's Avengers" a dû avoir une certaine influence sur la décision de le retirer :

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-g...yer-component/

Google retarde la disparition des cookies tiers de *Chrome*, prévue pour début 2022, à la mi-2023 :

https://www.journaldunet.com/ebusine...ers-a-mi-2023/

Si Hajime Tabata, le directeur de *Final Fantasy XV*, a quitté Square Enix, c'est pour faire du "bien socialement". Bon, il a dirigé Pegasus Dream Tour, sorti hier sur mobiles, le premier jeu vidéo sur les jeux paralympiques, donc il doit y avoir une part de vrai :

https://www.gamesradar.com/final-fan...r-social-good/

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas (on parle de jeuxvideo.com), un nouveau *State of Play* aurait lieu le 8 Juillet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/playstati...ch-games-site/

Un festival de musique virtuel nommé *The Sims Sessions* aura lieu sur les Sims 4 du 29 Juin au 7 Juillet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-sims-...glass-animals/

*Don't Starve: Newhome*, qui doit sortir uniquement sur mobiles, a une nouvelle bande-annonce :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dont-star...cused-trailer/




Un article de TheGamer sur les lootboxes d'EA, et surtout leur influence néfaste sur la jeunesse en Grande-Bretagne :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-21-ult...acks-gambling/

Si vous possédez un disque NAS *WD My Book*, évitez de le connecter à internet, il se passe des trucs étranges avec effacement complet des données :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/que...k-2045097.html

Square Enix a annoncé *Deep Insanity*, un projet cross media (Anime, Manga et jeu vidéo). Le RPG *Deep Insanity: Asylum* sera un free-to-play avec achats d'objets en ligne, qui sortira sur Android, iOS et Steam en Septembre au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/squa...os-and-android




*Castlevania Advance Collection* a été évalué en Corée ... Sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/cast...d-in-australia

----------


## Vroum

> CD Project Red a confirmé qu'un nouveau jeu *The Witcher* serait présenté à la WitcherCon le 9 Juillet :
> https://www.destructoid.com/*no-new-witcher-game-to-be-revealed-at-witchercon*/


 :tired:

----------


## Higgins

Ça alors, l'acteur principal de American Hero c'est le type qui jouait George W. Bush dans la sitcom (d'une saison) des mecs de South Park "That's My Bush".
Ça par exemple!

----------


## KOUB

13 minutes de gameplay et une bande-annonce pour *Earth Defense Force 6*, le jeu où on tue des trucs :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/eart...es-of-gameplay







*Wonder Boy: Asha in Monster World* sortira sur PC le 29 Juin :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/wonde...-on-june-29th/




Le jeu d'horreur *Abandoned*, qui n'est pas un nouveau jeu Silent Hill par Kojima, a décalé la présentation de sa bande-annonce de gameplay à Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/blue-...r-till-august/





Microsoft ne prendra rien des revenus des développeurs sur le nouveau *Microsoft Store* ... Sauf s'ils font des jeux vidéos, faut pas déconner non plus :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ring-offering/

Durant la pandémie, responsable, Niantic avait augmenté les distances d'interactions avec les PokeStop et les Gymnases dans *Pokemon GO*. Les joueurs trouvent ça bien pratique et pétitionnent pour que les changements soient maintenus :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3841..._permanent.php

Voici une bande-annonce pour *Terraformers*, un jeu de terraformation de Mars, comme on peut le deviner dans le titre. Prévu sur PC et Mac, aucune date de sortie n'est encore annoncée :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ter...colonisez-mars




Le jeu d'action-aventure-livraison *Soul Delivery* a une bande-annonce et une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sou...robot-coursier

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Soul_Delivery/




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ça alors, l'acteur principal de American Hero c'est le type qui jouait George W. Bush dans la sitcom (d'une saison) des mecs de South Park "That's My Bush".
> Ça par exemple!


Je trouvais qu'il y avait une ressemblance certaine.

----------


## KOUB

Un fan a fait une vidéo montrant différent personnages de cartoon s'affronter sur Apex :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-a-real-thing




Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas récupéré sur l'EGS, la trilogie Shadowrun est offerte sur GOG jusqu'à lundi :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gy-free-on-gog

https://www.gog.com/?pp=44a1b665cced...69d2cfefc0a91c

----------


## KOUB

> Je vous ai conseillé de lire le dossier de Canard PC Hadware sur les Cryptomonnaies ? Refaites-le si ne vous l'avez pas fait. La plateforme d'investissement dans les cryptomonnaies *Africrypt* a disparu, ainsi que ses deux créateurs, depuis Avril. On parle d'une arnaque à 3.6 milliards de dollars :
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...2_4408996.html


Et histoire de rire ... Les 2 malandrins ne risquent rien :

----------


## Momock

Si vous êtes en manque de Celeste:

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Oyé oyé !*

Un petite news hors sujet pour indiquer que le prochain *CPC backlog event* arrive bientôt, sur le thème "Révolution" (un des jeux sera sur ce thème).

Les inscriptions sont ouvertes jusqu'au 30 juin et vous avez ensuite deux mois pour finir au moins un jeu parmi une sélection de 6 faite par un autre canard.

Toutes les infos ici:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...7#post13451877

N'hésitez pas à participer !

----------


## Nacodaco

Le lien est raté : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...acklog/page230

----------


## Logan

> Je vous rembourse avec plaisir ce que je suis payé ... 
> 
> Par contre (bon, je sais, mais j'ai pas d'autres confirmations qu'elles sont disponibles actuellement


A y est, la démo est dispo sur le PSN
OK, je vous rembourse Monsieur Koub.

Bon, par contre, j'ai trouvé ça tout pourri. On dirait un mélange de Kingdom Hearts et de Persona 5. Alors comme ça, ça pourrait donner envie, mais en fait, manette en main, c'est non. Je suis même pas allé au bout de la démo tellement j'ai trouvé ça naze, c'est dire.

Bon donc, finalement Monsieur Koub, re-remboursez moi  :Cell:

----------


## dridrilamenace

On sent que c'est pas un jeu à gros budget.
Tu as joué au premier sur DS?

----------


## Logan

Nop

----------


## dridrilamenace

Ok, je pense qu'il vaut mieux être fan du premier pour apprécier ce Neo (revisiter le même Shibuya mais en 3D ça fait son petit effet).
Est-ce que tu as eu les temps de chargement qui durent longtemps? De mon coté je n'ai pas eu ce problème parce que j'ai un installé un SSD.

----------


## Baalim

> A y est, la démo est dispo sur le PSN
> OK, je vous rembourse Monsieur Koub.
> 
> Bon, par contre, j'ai trouvé ça tout pourri. On dirait un mélange de Kingdom Hearts et de Persona 5. Alors comme ça, ça pourrait donner envie, mais en fait, manette en main, c'est non. Je suis même pas allé au bout de la démo tellement j'ai trouvé ça naze, c'est dire.
> 
> Bon donc, finalement Monsieur Koub, re-remboursez moi


C'était de la daube surévaluée à l'époque, avec en prime un character design "hype" tout pourri signé Nomura.
Je ne vois pas comment ça aurait pu s'améliorer avec l'âge.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le lien est raté : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...acklog/page230


J'ai corrigé, merci !

----------


## dridrilamenace

> C'était de la daube surévaluée à l'époque, avec en prime un character design "hype" tout pourri signé Nomura.
> Je ne vois pas comment ça aurait pu s'amélioré avec l'âge.


C'est toi qui est surévalué.
C'est toujours marrant de gratter/tapoter les ennemis avec le stylet. Et en plus le jeu offre un marge de progression assez satisfaisante (faire les combats sur les deux écrans en même temps sans bourriner les touches de la consoles, quel pied  :Bave:  ). Il y a aussi des bonnes idées de game design comme une difficulté paramétrable et la possibilité de faire baisser les niveaux de nos personnages pour augmenter les chances ramasser des objets rares. Et puis se balader dans un Shibuya virtuel c'était vachement agréable. À oui et le jeu est joli.
La BO colle bien à l'esprit du jeu et si l'histoire ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, elle nous fait rencontré pas mal de personnages attachants.

----------


## Baalim

La nuance, c'est mon dada  :Cigare: 

Et c'est quand-même de la merde.  :Indeed: 

Tavu, j'ai mis des smileys pour asseoir mon propos

----------


## Robix66

Chris Avellone donne sa version sur les accusations dont il a fait l'objet l'an dernier : https://chrisavellone.medium.com/its...e-2fe5db836746

----------


## dridrilamenace

> La nuance, c'est mon dada 
> 
> Et c'est quand-même de la merde. 
> 
> Tavu, j'ai mis des smileys pour asseoir mon propos


Ah c'est sûr que quand on préfère les jeux pour vieux dégoûtants avec des tentacules sur steam, tous ce qui ne rentre pas dans cette catégorie doit sembler bien merdique  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Logan

> Est-ce que tu as eu les temps de chargement qui durent longtemps? De mon coté je n'ai pas eu ce problème parce que j'ai un installé un SSD.


Nop, pas de temps de chargement spécialement long (sur PS4 Pro sans SSD)

Pour en revenir au jeu, vu les dialogues  :Gerbe:  , il ne s'adresse clairement pas à moi, mais aux ados qui ont connu l'épisode DS tu as raison j'imagine.

Non, clairement pas ma came.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah c'est sûr que quand on préfère les jeux pour vieux dégoûtants avec des tentacules sur steam, tous ce qui ne rentre pas dans cette catégorie doit sembler bien merdique


Chacun jugera. 
Je poste quand même une image qui permet d'admirer le character design et, par là même, d'extrapoler la population qui sera intéressée par ce truc.

----------


## Orhin

> Chacun jugera. 
> Je poste quand même une image qui permet d'admirer le character design et, par là même, d'extrapoler la population qui sera intéressée par ce truc.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pr...M0DqVaFQW0Jzsw


Ah ouais putain.  ::XD::

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Chacun jugera. 
> Je poste quand même une image qui permet d'admirer le character design et, par là même, d'extrapoler la population qui sera intéressée par ce truc.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pr...M0DqVaFQW0Jzsw


Ce serai bien de préciser le contexte :
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, la série se passe dans Shibuya, le quartier branché de Tokyo où ses habitués tentent de suivre les dernières tendances vestimentaires ou d’imposer les leurs.
Donc évidement, les tenues des personnages du jeu sont volontairement ridicules et ça va de soit que les dialogues sont idiots et superficiels. D’ailleurs c’est ce qui m’avait rebuté quand le premier épisode est sorti (en plus je vomis la mode).
Cela dit, si on gratte un peu on voit des jeunes pas très biens dans leur peau et qui se raccrochent à leur marques préférées pour se donner des grands airs de rebelles de la société en s’imaginant que personne ne verra à travers leurs fringues ce qui les mine. Bonus : tous ces morveux ne tombent pas dans la carricature (même si le héros est quand même un sacré kasos).
De plus c’est montré clairement lors de plusieurs passages que les nouvelles modes répondent plus à un besoin de faire du fric plutôt que d’inventer quelque chose qui soit réellement nouveau et intéressant.
Alors oui le jeu est complètement con en surface, mais c’est pour ça que l’histoire marche : les jeunes fashion victims qu’on es amené à côtoyer tout au long de l’aventure trouvent mieux à la fin : de vrais amis. 
Voilà, comme je l’ai dit, le scenario ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard : faut pas s’attendre à un Nier ou un Persona, même si il se moque gentiment de lui même…

Le principal attrait du jeu, outre son contenu très généreux, ce sont les combats qui sont très amusants et riches (mais pas sans défauts) et aussi parce que c’est l’un voir le seul jeu qui a utilisé le deuxième écran tactile de la DS pour faire un vrai gameplay avec. Ici le stylet n’est pas juste un gadget comme pour pour 99 % des rpgs sortis sur cette console. Je pense que c’est principalement pour ça qu’il est devenu culte.

Maintenant est-ce que cette suite est aussi bien, moins bien, fait dans la redite, on verra.
Perso la démo m’a laissé une bonne impression mais il faut voir si le jeu arrive à tenir sur la durée...

----------


## Baalim

> Ce serai bien de préciser le contexte :


Hop, -20 points d'expertise CPC !

----------


## dridrilamenace

Et +20 points de malhonnêteté pour toi  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Et +20 points de malhonnêteté pour toi


M'en fous, je suis plus à ça près  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

Il a déjà atteint le level max  ::ninja::

----------


## dridrilamenace

Ah et je regrette de m'être emporté contre toi et de t'avoir lancé des attaques ad-hominem suite à ton troll, c'était pas très sympas de ma part et un peu gratuit  :Red: 
Je te presente mes excuses et je m'engage à ne plus te répondre comme ça à partir de maintenant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faut pas. Il mérite.  :Carton:

----------


## Baalim

> Ah et je regrette de m'être emporté contre toi et de t'avoir lancé des attaques ad-hominem suite à ton troll, c'était pas très sympas de ma part et un peu gratuit 
> Je te presente mes excuses et je m'engage à ne plus te répondre comme ça à partir de maintenant.


Cette fois, j'ai acquis la ferme conviction que cet homme n'est pas un vrai canard  ::O: 

Suffit de voir cette grosse crevure de Frankylemickey pour voir ce que c'est qu'un vrai membre du forum  :Cigare: 


Bon, troll à part, j'avais vraiment détesté le peu que j'avais joué de The world ends with you et vu le niveau actuel des prod square enix, je serais quand même surpris si ça devait aboutir à un truc réussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut pas. Il mérite.


 :Emo: 
Maychan.

----------


## Illynir

C'est quoi cet accès de bons sentiments et d'excuses publiques ?

NON MAIS OH ! On est sur CPC ou bien ? On veut de la mauvaise foi absolue, des mecs qui campent sur leurs avis et des jugements à l'emporte-pièce, on est où là ?  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

J'avoue, j'ai envie de dégueuler là.

----------


## dridrilamenace

C'est ça être un vrai rebelle  :Pipe: 
Par curiosité, c'est quoi que tu as détesté dans TWEWY? Oh et tu as fait la version DS ou les portages sur iphone ou switch?
Je suis moins catégorique que toi au sujet de Square: il y a eu du bien (Automata et KH3 par exemple) et du pas bien ces dernières années. 
C'est pas très surprenant qu'ils fassent des prods très inégales depuis longtemps. Sachant que l'entreprise se remet encore péniblement de sa réorganisation qui s'est faite dans la douleur à l'époque du développement de FF13 (ils ont changé pleins de fois de PDG, certains jeux comme FF14 et versus 13 renommé ensuite FF15 ont changé de directeurs plusieurs fois, la ps3 a été un enfer pour eux, j'en passe et des meilleurs).

----------


## Kriegor

> Ah et je regrette de m'être emporté contre toi et de t'avoir lancé des attaques ad-hominem suite à ton troll, c'était pas très sympas de ma part et un peu gratuit 
> Je te presente mes excuses et je m'engage à ne plus te répondre comme ça à partir de maintenant.


Ca joue les mecs biens et après ça vote God of War sur le topic du GOTY 2005.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est ça être un vrai rebelle 
> Par curiosité, c'est quoi que tu as détesté dans TWEWY? Oh et tu as fait la version DS ou les portages sur iphone ou switch?
> Je suis moins catégorique que toi au sujet de Square: il y a eu du bien (Automata et KH3 par exemple) et du pas bien ces dernières années. 
> C'est pas très surprenant qu'ils fassent des prods très inégales depuis longtemps. Sachant que l'entreprise se remet encore péniblement de sa réorganisation qui s'est faite dans la douleur à l'époque du développement de FF13 (ils ont changé pleins de fois de PDG, certains jeux comme FF14 et versus 13 renommé ensuite FF15 ont changé de directeurs plusieurs fois, la ps3 a été un enfer pour eux, j'en passe et des meilleurs).


ça commence à dater sérieusement mais, de mémoire, le système de combat sur deux écrans et au stylet m'avait bien gonflé et je dois dire que l'ambiance très "teenage angst" du jeu n'était pas forcément à mon goût.
Ah, et ai-je omis de mentionner ce character design de mAYrDE ?  :Boom:

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est probable que TWEWY est naze, vu que j'ai bien aimé alors que j'ai du mal à accrocher aux JRPGs en général (passé la découverte je me lasse vite)  ::ninja:: 
J'aimais bien le gameplay et l'ambiance. Par contre je ne sais pas ce que vaut la suite, n'ayant pas le matos requis. Et je ne sais pas si j'apprécierais aujourd'hui.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> ça commence à dater sérieusement mais, de mémoire, le système de combat sur deux écrans et au stylet m'avait bien gonflé et je dois dire que l'ambiance très "teenage angst" du jeu n'était pas forcément à mon goût.
> Ah, et ai-je omis de mentionner ce character design de mAYrDE ?


Je sais que ça ne te ferra pas réessayer le jeu, mais tu savais qu'on peut paramétrer ta partenaire pour qu'elle se batte toute seule dans le menu principal?
Par contre oui si le coté adolescent ne t'as pas plu, c'est clairement pas un jeu et une série pour toi effectivement  ::): 
Pour le chara design, avoir des personnages nomuresques croisé.e.s avec des victimes de la mode colle bien au cadre de l'histoire. Et puis le fait qu'ils et elles aient tous l'air anorexiques (à part Beat) est raccord avec le thème de la mode quand on y pense (c'est aussi très dérangeant).
Ah et qu'est-ce tu penses du chara design de Kingdom Hearts? Pour rigoler  ::happy2::

----------


## SilverPig

> Chris Avellone donne sa version sur les accusations dont il a fait l'objet l'an dernier : https://chrisavellone.medium.com/its...e-2fe5db836746


Ca avait l'air sympa le nouveau jeu d'Avelonne, à priori on incarne un héros sur une planète virtuelle un truc comme ça, y a des factions à monter, elles se ligueraient contre nous et feraient de la magie, mais les combats ont l'air nazes, on comprend rien aux mécaniques et puis c'est dark, avec le mal réincarné partout, j'ai arrêté avant le boss, j'comprenais plus rien et c'était chiant.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Quand vous cumulez la chance d'un joueur et la malchance d'un autre, ça donne cette partie d'*Hearthstone* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/enjoy-watchi...e-turn-lethal/




Le catcheur Booker T. a perdu son procès contre *Activision* rapport à l'un de ses personnages, G.I. Bro (les années 90, c'était quand même spécial) qui aurait étrangement ressemblé à Prophet, un personnage de Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 :

https://kotaku.com/booker-t-loses-la...-of-1847179314

Le directeur d'*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla*, Eric Baptizat, a rejoint Motive, qui selon des théories un poil fumeuses, développerait un remake ou un reboot ou un remaster de Dead Space :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ng-dead-space/

Un malware (non, un moins charmant que celui qui fait péter des réacteurs nucléaires), nommé *Crackonosh* se planque dans des giveaways de jeu-vidéo pour faire miner de la cryptomonnaie (par contre, on parle pas de clés Steam ou autres) :

https://www.thegamer.com/crackonosh-...ryptocurrency/

Crossover Sonic ... Avec Shin Megami Tensei, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.thegamer.com/sonic-the-h...megami-tensei/





*Focus Home Interactive* a gagné plein d'argent :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14299...-ambitions.htm

Bordel, on vous a dit de faire des efforts pour que ça se voit pas trop quand c'est copié, et qu'on puisse plaider la coïncidence :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-walking...its-hilarious/





La suite faire par un fan, *Dark Souls: Nightfall* a une date de sortie, le 21 Décembre. Ils devraient recevoir vite une lettre un peu énervée de certains avocats :

https://www.dsogaming.com/pc-perform...december-21st/




Ça se présente bien pour la série télé Halo, qui perdra son second Showrunner à la fin de la première saison. Notez le fait qu'une seconde saison est très probable "vu la masse de pognon mise dans le machin", ce qui est toujours gage de qualité :

https://www.thegamer.com/halo-paramount-tv-showrunner/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...on-one-is-over

*Team Fortress 2* a battu son record de joueurs simultanés vendredi soir (151.253). C'est en rapport avec le nouveau patch, qui semble enfin être arrivé à bout du problème des bots qui pourrissaient les serveurs et les parties :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-players-count

----------


## Kody

> Une démo jouable pour le jeu d'aventures *NEO: The World Ends with You* sera disponible sur PS4 et Switch demain :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/neo-the-...4-switch-date/
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/neo-...unches-june-25


Ah, faudra que je teste ça demain. J'avais refais le premier sur DS il y a quelques années et j'avais trouvé ça très chouette, n'en déplaise les experts™ qui ont oublié l'existence de la subjectivité. J'avais vu quelques trailers, sans être trop accroché (le VA anglais constant ça va pas le faire) mais le dernier m'a fait un peu remonter le hype-O-meter.

----------


## dridrilamenace

On peut y jouer avec les voies Japonaises ou Anglaises  ::):

----------


## Catel

> Bordel, on vous a dit de faire des efforts pour que ça se voit pas trop quand c'est copié, et qu'on puisse plaider la coïncidence :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/the-walking...its-hilarious/


Les deux personnages sont bêtement repompés, mais ça on s'en fout ça fait partie du jeu.
Par contre l'arrière plan est clairement un asset volé.

----------


## KOUB

Bon, histoire de rire un peu :

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/c...ed-Merchandise

Voilà. Star Citizen vent maintenant des maquettes de vaisseaux en série limitée ... Un moyen pour les pigeons fans de jouer avec leurs vaisseaux chèrement payés avant les 20 ans qu'il reste au développement (durée non contractuelle) .... Mais c'est moi ou la finition sur les photos a l'air dégueu ?

----------


## Zerger

Si l'attente de Diablo 2 Resurrected est trop difficile, vous pourrez ronger votre os sur le très bon mod *Project Diablo 2*, qui sort sa saison 3 un peu plus tôt  ::lol:: 
Par contre, j'espère vraiment que cette fois-ci, les serveurs tiendront mieux la charge!

(Le feeling est très très proche de vanilla, avec un reéquilibrage pour rendre le jeu plus difficile et plus de contenu endgame)

----------


## Tenebris

D'ailleurs D2R devrait être compatible avec les mods je crois, non?

----------


## Zerger

Oui et non.
Il faudra que les devs de ces mods fassent un certain boulot plus ou moins complexes pour les rendre compatibles avec D2R.

C'est normalement prévu pour Project Diablo 2, par contre, les devs de Median XL ont clairement dit qu'ils ne perdraient pas de temps avec ça car beaucoup trop compliqué

----------


## Sangoon

> Les deux personnages sont bêtement repompés, mais ça on s'en fout ça fait partie du jeu.
> Par contre l'arrière plan est clairement un asset volé.


Non mais c'est énorme vous avez vu l'article ? on voit encore la main et le flingue de Claire juste en dessous de celui du perso féminin LOL

----------


## cooly08

Oh purée.  :^_^:

----------


## Orhin

> Non mais c'est énorme vous avez vu l'article ? on voit encore la main et le flingue de Claire juste en dessous de celui du perso féminin LOL
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E4wf1yBX...jpg&name=small


Mais.  ::XD::

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Bon, histoire de rire un peu :
> 
> https://robertsspaceindustries.com/c...ed-Merchandise
> 
> Voilà. Star Citizen vent maintenant des maquettes de vaisseaux en série limitée ... Un moyen pour les pigeons fans de jouer avec leurs vaisseaux chèrement payés avant les 20 ans qu'il reste au développement (durée non contractuelle) .... Mais c'est moi ou la finition sur les photos a l'air dégueu ?


Les prix montent au delà de 130 balles. Pour des vaisseaux ou véhicules en plastique moche  :WTF: 
Même Games Workshop n'oserait pas  ::O:

----------


## yopa

> Les prix montent au delà de 130 balles. Pour des vaisseaux ou véhicules en plastique moche 
> Même Games Workshop n'oserait pas


Non mais plus rien n'arrête CIG ,surtout pas le ridicule et de prendre les gens pour des cons , mais bon comme disaient les inconnus "_Il ne faut jamais prendre les gens pour des cons, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils le sont._"

----------


## Spawn

Certains pensent sûrement que ça va prendre une valeur folle avec le temps.



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

> Certains pensent sûrement que ça va prendre une valeur folle avec le temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


Tout est fait pour le laisser croire aux pigeons  :tired: 




> JRDF will only ever manufacture 500 of each model kit - no second runs, no reprints. To certify this, each kit comes with a hand-signed certificate of authenticity and matching numbers holograms on both the certificate and the box.

----------


## Spawn

Oui, souvent les objets de collections deviennent des objets de collections parce-qu'ils n'ont pas été pensés pour être des objets de collections.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Certains pensent sûrement que ça va prendre une valeur folle avec le temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


Avec les imprimantes à résine, ils sont foutus. 




Les maquettistes l'utilisent pour faire du custom de haute qualité.

300 € +30 € la résine, la réponse, elle est vite répondue.

----------


## Baalim

> Avec les imprimantes à résine, ils sont foutus. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/nVIQ-d-nKoQ
> 
> Les maquettistes l'utilisent pour faire du custom de haute qualité.
> 
> 300 € +30 € la résine, la réponse, elle est vite répondue.


Ben non, justement, vu que tu n'auras pas les certificats d'authenticité signés à la main et les hologrammes  :X1:

----------


## MontGolerie

Dans 20 à 30 ans ça partira pour 2€ pièce dans un vide grenier random  ::XD::

----------


## yopa

> Dans 20 à 30 ans ça partira pour 2€ pièce dans un vide grenier random


t'es fou , y'aura la Hype avec la release finale du jeu  :;):

----------


## nemra

> Avec les imprimantes à résine, ils sont foutus. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/nVIQ-d-nKoQ
> 
> Les maquettistes l'utilisent pour faire du custom de haute qualité.
> 
> 300 € +30 € la résine, la réponse, elle est vite répondue.


Le pire c'est que les pièces des kits vendus par cig sortent d'imprimantes 3d:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du dimanche,

Je vous annonce le décès de River, le berger allemand qui avait servi à la modélisation du chein Dogmeat, l'un des seuls points positifs de *Fallout 4*. Niveau modélisation hein, pas niveau IA :

https://kotaku.com/river-the-real-li...has-1847181914

Le prochain JRPG de la série des *Mana* a commencé son développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/mana-series...n-development/

Le dernier bug de *Kalof Warzone* fait que les contrats de primes (je sais pas, je joue pas à ce jeu) ne peuvent être remplis. Ces contrats consistent en des primes à ramasser après avoir tué un joueur particulier. Sauf que maintenant, la prime apparait dans le Goulag, où sont téléportés les joueurs-cibles qui viennent d'être tués et sont donc impossible à récupérer, et la validation du contrat se fait évidemment quand la prime est ramassée :

https://www.thegamer.com/warzone-bounty-contracts-bug/

La possibilité de se soigner soi-même est confirmée faire partie de la prochaine mise à jour de *PUBG* :

https://www.thegamer.com/pubg-self-r...o-update-12-2/





Vous aimez le ridicule de CIG ? Et bien CD Project Red est ... asseyez-vous et mettez votre ceinture de sécurité .. Tenez-vous bien ... Attention ça arrive ... "assez satisfait" de la performance actuelle de *Cyberkeupon 2077* ... Je vous avez prévenu, pas de ma faute si vous êtes tombés de votre chaise :

https://www.thegamer.com/cd-projekt-...077-stability/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/cd-pr...isfying-level/

Pour rappel :





La version Switch d'*Overwatch 2* aura des "compromis" à faire. Comprendre que faire tourner un jeu sur les derniers PC ou sur un téléphone portable un peu puissant, c'est pas pareil. Donc que ça ramera probablement à 30 fps et que ce sera moche :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...intendo-switch

Le jeu *Miraculous RP: Quests of Ladybug & Cat Noir*, fait sur Roblox, le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions, a reçu 100 millions de visite. C'est surtout pour vous montrer le machin en fait :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/27/t...ays-on-roblox/




Le nouvel *Atari VCS*, c'est du caca vendu beaucoup trop cher, 26ème édition condensée :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=10a6af0c19c9

Sans surprise, *Windows 11* n'est pas compatible avec les macs ... Mais plus surprenamment, pas non plus avec le Surface Studio 2, vendu par Microsoft à 3500$ :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rop-47730.html

----------


## nemra

> Vous aimez le ridicule de CIG ? Et bien CD Project Red est ... asseyez-vous et mettez votre ceinture de sécurité .. Tenez-vous bien ... Attention ça arrive ... "assez satisfait" de la performance actuelle de *Cyberkeupon 2077* ... Je vous avez prévenu, pas de ma faute si vous êtes tombés de votre chaise :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/cd-projekt-...077-stability/
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/cd-pr...isfying-level/


Sauf que https://www.reddit.com/r/cyberpunkga...erfected_to_a/

Erreur de traduction google de l'article polonais apparemment, la traduction correcte serait:



> "Satisfied" implies a finality, that they're done with it. That's not what the Polish text says.
> 
> He's basically saying "we reached a level of performance where we can start implementing changes to the general systems that players have been complaining about, while continuing to work on bugs and visual glitches".

----------


## Clear_strelok

Near, développeur légendaire responsable entre autres accomplissements des émulateurs Higan, Bsnes (qu'il a développés sous le pseudonyme Byuu) a été retrouvé mort aujourd'hui après avoir publié une ultime version de l'émulateur multi-systèmes Ares, accompagné d'un message d'adieux. Un de ses amis vient de confirmer la triste nouvelle en souhaitant néanmoins garder l'anonymat par peur de représailles. Le suicide de Near advient après des années de harcèlement et de Doxing menées par et avec l'aide de la raclure humaine de Kiwi Farms : un forum américain dédié au harcèlement organisé et déjà lié par le passé au suicide d'une développeuse ainsi qu'à la tuerie de Christchurch, via son créateur et administrateur Joshua Moon.





Le travail de Near sur Bsnes a commencé il y a maintenant plus de quinze ans et visait à pallier la précision balbutiante des émulateurs servant jusqu'alors à jouer à des jeux Super Nintendo sur PC, en imitant les instructions de la console. Il s'est fait plus largement connaitre lorsque son travail a évolué pour devenir un émulateur multi-système du nom de Higan et dont la pièce maitresse était le tout premier émulateur SNES considéré comme étant _Cycle Accurate_ : ce ne sont pas seulement les instructions mais le fonctionnement complet du matériel d'origine qui est reproduit avec une précision sans failles. C'est un des grands bonds en avant dans l'histoire de la scène émulation et le travail de Near a depuis bénéficié à bien d'autres développeurs. 

Il avait fini par annoncer son retrait, après que des proches aient été victimes collatérales du Doxing dont il était la victime. Plus récemment, cependant, il avait mis fin à ce retrait pour travailler sur deux derniers projets : d'abord un nouvel émulateur multi-systèmes du nom de Ares, notamment porté par une émulation Nintendo 64 développée en un temps record et visant une précision supérieure. Ensuite et surtout, il avait achevé un projet sur lequel il travaillait à intervalles irréguliers depuis une vingtaine d'années et qui lui tenait particulièrement à cœur : une traduction anglophone complète du RPG tactique Bahamut Lagoon.

Il y a bien des raisons d'être attristé et écœuré par la nouvelle de son décès, mais on peut également célébrer l'héritage d'un développeur ayant beaucoup donné pour la préservation de l'histoire du jeu vidéo. Si vous avez récemment terminé un jeu sur émulateur, vous lui devez probablement d'une manière ou d'une autre ces heures de fun nostalgique ou de découverte. Et ce mois-ci encore, des versions Widescreen de Super Mario World et Super Metroid basées sur les avancées de Bsnes-HD ont commencé à faire parler d'elles :

----------


## Jughurta

> La suite faire par un fan, Dark Souls: Nightfall a une date de sortie, le 21 Décembre. Ils devraient recevoir vite une lettre un peu énervée de certains avocats :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/pc-perform...december-21st/


C'est un mod, c'est pas autorisé les mods sur Dark Souls ? mod uniquement pour la version remastered malheureusement.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Near, développeur légendaire responsable entre autres accomplissements des émulateurs Higan, Bsnes (qu'il a développés sous le pseudonyme Byuu) a été retrouvé mort aujourd'hui après avoir publié une ultime version de l'émulateur multi-systèmes Ares, accompagné d'un message d'adieux. Un de ses amis vient de confirmer la triste nouvelle en souhaitant néanmoins garder l'anonymat par peur de représailles. Le suicide de Near advient après des années de harcèlement et de Doxing menées par et avec l'aide de la raclure humaine de Kiwi Farms : un forum américain dédié au harcèlement organisé et déjà lié par le passé au suicide d'une développeuse ainsi qu'à la tuerie de Christchurch, via son créateur et administrateur Joshua Moon.


Ne connaissant pas l'existence de ce site, du coup j'y suis allé, en tapant Kiwi Farms sur Google on tombe dessus directement ce qui est un peu bizarre sachant l'objectif ce ce site, et le fait que quand on cherche d'autres trucs bien plus corrects il n'est pas rare de ne pas tomber dessus même en tapant le mot exact. 

Il y a un thread sur le suicide de Near sur Kiwi Farms, parfaitement visible. Et son contenu est gerbant. Il montre à quel point ces individus sont effectivement des raclures. J'ai un peu du mal à comprendre comment un site avec un objectif aussi dégueulasse est toujours en ligne et son fondateur toujours libre.

----------


## Baalim

> Near, développeur légendaire [...]


Un article à ce sujet :
https://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...their_own_life

----------


## Tigreuh

> Near, développeur légendaire [...]


Il semble quand même bon de préciser que l'on a pour l'instant aucune source qui confirme ou non sa mort, rien si ce n'est un témoignage anonyme d'un ami au téléphone avec lui ou bien ses propres mots dans l'échange qu'il a eu avec le créateur de kiwifarm. Je vous invite à lire cet échange d'ailleurs, on voit clairement que Near avait des soucis de santé mentale bien plus graves, et je ne pense pas qu'il soit correct d'imputer ces problèmes à un forum rempli d'edgelords.
Et si on veut parler harcèlement, doxxing & co, il y'a des sites bien plus actifs qui le font ouvertement (coucou twitter).

----------


## jopopoe

On nous rapporte l'info qu'un développeur a mis fin à ses jours alors qu'il était victime d'une campagne de harcèlement visant -explicitement- à le pousser au suicide, et tout ce que tu trouves à dire c'est "ah mais attention on peut pas dire que c'est de la faute des harceleurs s'il souffrait de problèmes mentaux"...

C'est quoi l'intérêt de dire quelque chose comme ça ? Relativiser le harcèlement quand il touche quelqu'un qui souffre d'une pathologie mentale ?

----------


## Tigreuh

Non je dis qu'on ne sait même pas si il est mort, vous inventez des faits qui sont pour le moment non prouvés, puis vous trouvez des coupables à ces faits qui ne sont toujours pas prouvés. Tu peux dire ce que tu veux, si tu trouves cette façon de fonctionner logique je ne peux plus rien pour toi.

Et oui, je pense qu'il est bon de relativiser des fois et de pas partir dans les extrêmes tout le temps, mais je suis un peu old-school.
Il se trouve que la période est dure pour les gens atteints de troubles psychiatriques, encore plus que d'habitude, si vouloir pointer ça du doigt plutôt que de chercher un bouc émissaire à tout prix c'est mal, alors je suis une mauvaise personne.

----------


## Maalak

Et c'est quoi pour toi, la preuve qu'il soit mort ? On devrait publier des images de son cadavre, et encore, il faudrait faire attention parce que c'est peut-être un montage ?
En outre, le problème va au-delà du fait qu'il soit mort ou non (on pourrait effectivement imaginer que ce soit une fausse news avec pour seul but de retourner à un anonymat hors des réseaux sociaux), car il s'agit de l'existence de tels groupes nuisibles de harceleurs en ligne qui se mettent en tête de pourrir l'existence de personnes en les poussant à bout (et d'autant plus qu'ils ont des faiblesses psychologiques, comme ça c'est plus facile), allant jusqu'au suicide, avant de passer à d'autres victimes au lieu de prendre un minimum conscience de la portée de leurs actes (quoique je pense qu'un certain nombre en a conscience mais éprouve un plaisir malsain à tuer des gens ainsi en tout impunité parce que ce n'est pas eux qui ont appuyé sur la détente).
Quelques descentes de flics chez ces connards avec les condamnations qui vont bien derrière ne pourront que faire du bien à tout le monde.

----------


## ExPanda

> Non mais c'est énorme vous avez vu l'article ? on voit encore la main et le flingue de Claire juste en dessous de celui du perso féminin LOL
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E4wf1yBX...jpg&name=small


  :Cafe1: 
Oh bordel.  ::XD:: 

Bon c'est un pauv' jeu inconn... Sous licence Walking Dead ?   :Cafe1: 
Ce niveau abyssale de je-m'en-foutisme !

----------


## Tigreuh

> Et c'est quoi pour toi, la preuve qu'il soit mort ? On devrait publier des images de son cadavre, et encore, il faudrait faire attention parce que c'est peut-être un montage ?
> En outre, le problème va au-delà du fait qu'il soit mort ou non (on pourrait effectivement imaginer que ce soit une fausse news avec pour seul but de retourner à un anonymat hors des réseaux sociaux), car il s'agit de l'existence de tels groupes nuisibles de harceleurs en ligne qui se mettent en tête de pourrir l'existence de personnes en les poussant à bout (et d'autant plus qu'ils ont des faiblesses psychologiques, comme ça c'est plus facile), allant jusqu'au suicide, avant de passer à d'autres victimes au lieu de prendre un minimum conscience de la portée de leurs actes (quoique je pense qu'un certain nombre en a conscience mais éprouve un plaisir malsain à tuer des gens ainsi en tout impunité parce que ce n'est pas eux qui ont appuyé sur la détente).
> Quelques descentes de flics chez ces connards avec les condamnations qui vont bien derrière ne pourront que faire du bien à tout le monde.


C'est quand même signalé dans les news locales, ou par son employeur ou autre, surtout quand c'est médiatisé comme ça. On s'évapore pas à la mort.

Je suis 100% d'accord pour qu'il y'ait des répercussions pour les gens qui harcèlent les autres. Mais, encore une fois, si la banalisation du harcèlement en ligne vous dérange mais que vous utilisez Twitter, vous êtes des hypocrites. Et il faut que vous preniez conscience du fait qu'un schizophrène à tendance paranoïaque (selon ses propres mots) ne va pas percevoir les chose de la même façon que vous, donc il est dur d'établir l'existence et l'importance "réelle" du harcèlement qu'il a subit.

Enfin, j'aimerais dire que, de mon côté, j'ai espoir qu'il soit en vie. Essayez de vous demander si c'est votre cas.

Sur ce je n'ai pas grand chose de plus à dire et clairement je doute vous faire changer d'avis ou voir les choses différemment.

----------


## Higgins

C'est festif les niouzes du lundi matin!

----------


## Baalim

> C'est festif les niouzes du lundi matin!


Ouais et ça sent bon le lock si on poursuit plus avant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tout de suite les grands mots. La semaine ne fait que commencer.  ::trollface:: 

Et on a déjà vu en ces lieux des empoignades autrement plus violentes et durables, sans répercussions apparentes.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> un forum américain dédié au harcèlement organisé


 :Pouah:

----------


## jopopoe

> donc il est dur d'établir l'existence et l'importance "réelle" du harcèlement qu'il a subit.


Non et oui.

Non il n'est pas dur d'établir l'existence du harcèlement, puisque le forum qui le harcelait en conserve fièrement les preuves. Et le revendiquait comme tel, donc il y a zéro place pour le doute.

Oui, évidemment, personne ne saura jamais ce qui de la maladie ou du harcèlement a pesé le plus lourd dans sa décision. Mais faut-il vraiment relativiser son harcèlement parce qu'il avait déjà de bonnes raisons d'être malheureux ?

Et faut pas rêver, on aura pas une dépêche AFP parce qu'un illustre inconnu est mort, donc à moins de savoir où il habite et de prendre contact avec la police locale, ça va être dur d'avoir une confirmation des faits rapidement.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> un forum américain dédié au harcèlement organisé


Alors ce n'est pas présenté comme ça (même si c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit).
En gros ce site est partis du meme des "lol cows" qui désigne des vrai personnes qui ont une certaine notoriété sur internet et qui (*pour eux*) sont très drôles. Et sur ce forum ses membres se sont donné comme mission de les traire (milk) pour trouver toujours plus de raisons de s'en moquer: (là sur le topic dédié à Near ils sont aux anges et vomissent les mêmes éléments de langage que Trigreuh).
Pour se justifier, l'admin* et les membre de cette meute masquée prétendent s'en prendre à tous le monde sans discrimination. Sauf que dans les faits, c'est bien beau d'ouvrir un topic pour basher Trump à coté d'une personne ordinaire:
Mais Trump est riche donc il peut coller des procès a quelqu'un qui essaierai de le harceler et au pire il a des gardes du corps. De plus il a une armée d'adorateurs en ligne, donc il s'en fiche que quelques glandus disent du mal de lui sur un obscur forum. Ce n'était évidement pas le cas de Near qui en plus d'être quelqu'un de fragile (à l'image d'autres victimes de Kiwi farms) était aussi autiste et non binaire ce qui faisait d'iel une cible privilégiée pour ce genre de forum.

*Joshua Moon est lié à l'extrême droite américaine.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci pour les explications.

'Tain mais ce monde quoi  :Facepalm:

----------


## Maalak

> Enfin, j'aimerais dire que, de mon côté, j'ai espoir qu'il soit en vie. *Essayez de vous demander si c'est votre cas*.


 :Pouah: 

Attends, tu te fous de nous ou quoi ?  :tired: 

Enfin, on va peut-être en rester là, en effet, parce qu'il y a quand même un gros potentiel de dérapage vu la différence dans nos points de vue.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Anonyme220825

Quand j'ai vu la place que prends STALKER 2 : Heart of Chernobyl (150 Go), j'ai halluciné. Je crois qu'on est en droit de s'attendre à un monde ouvert.

Ce sera mon ultime jeu, ensuite je prends me retraite de joueur à 46 ans, à part quelques FPS linéaires ou non de temps en temps par divertissement, seuls genre de jeux auxquels j'aurais peut-être le plaisir de jouer, mais en facile. Terminé le hardcoooore gaming.


Spoiler Alert! 



AhAh avouez que je vous ai bien eu  :Fourbe: 
Le jeu de tir, c'est le meilleur genre de jeu qui existe sur PC, c'est mon opinion. Point.

----------


## Tahia

> Quand j'ai vu la place que prends STALKER 2 : Heart of Chernobyl (150 Go), j'ai halluciné. Je crois qu'on est en droit de s'attendre à un monde ouvert.
> 
> Ce sera mon ultime jeu, ensuite je prends me retraite de joueur à 46 ans, à part quelques FPS linéaires ou non de temps en temps par divertissement, seuls genre de jeux auxquels j'aurais peut-être le plaisir de jouer, mais en facile. Terminé le hardcoooore gaming.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le jeu de tir *solo* ? Hardcore gaming ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Le jeu de tir *solo* ? Hardcore gaming ?


Tu prends STALKER Call of Pripyat et tu colles Misery 1.2 dessus, pas la deuxième version, elle est mauvaise, parole de vieux con.

----------


## Tahia

> Tu prends STALKER Call of Pripyat et tu colles Misery 1.2 dessus, pas la deuxième version, elle est mauvaise, parole de vieux con.


Le hardcore gaming c'est quand y'a du sel,  :Bave:  et pour avoir beaucoup faut faire du multi compétitif  :Bave: , ce n'est donc pas limité à un type de jeu ! ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Le hardcore gaming c'est quand y'a du sel,  et pour avoir beaucoup faut faire du multi compétitif , ce n'est donc pas limité à un type de jeu !


Ouais peut-être bien, mais je donnerais différentes versions du Hardcore Gaming: le ouf gros consommateur de jeux, ceux qui recherchent le challenge et qui ne supportent pas les jeux faciles, les speedrunners qui connaissent les jeux par coeur et les compétitifs comme tu le dis. On pourrait sûrement attribuer d'autres brèves définitions mais je suis un peu fatigué parce que j'ai une nuit blanche dans les dents à m'être éclaté toute la nuit sur du FPS solo.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Windows 11* doit sortir cette année, mais la mise à jour gratuite ne sera pas disponible avant 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-i...rives-in-2022/

*Microsoft* semble avoir brièvement certifié un driver, nommé Netfilter, qui contenait un rootkit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-driver-con...-by-microsoft/

Une nouvelle vidéo de présentation de *Bears In Space*, un FPS toujours en pré-alpha :




https://nofrag.com/bears-in-space-un...agues-dennemis

Un patch pour la version Steam de *Samurai Shodown*, sorti après un an d’exclusivité Epic, est à l'étude pour permettre le jeu offline :

https://www.destructoid.com/samurai-...atch-steam-pc/





Intro de *Monark*, le RPG fait par des anciens de la série Shin Megami Tensei :




https://www.destructoid.com/monark-o...eal-animation/

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, *GTA 6* se déroulerait dans Vice-City de nos jours mais ne devrait pas sortir avant 2025 ... Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-6-rum...ch-until-2025/

Le 1er Juillet sera le jour du Bidoof :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-july-1-bidoof-day/





*Half-Life: Loop*, c'est Half-Life, en vue de dessus, en roguelite twin-stick shooter, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.gamesradar.com/half-life...elite-shooter/




Voici le programme de la *WitcherCon*, qui aura lieu le 9 Juillet :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wi.../1100-6493319/

Instant ciné : le film *Dungeons & Dragons* aurait casté Benedict Cumberbatch, ce qui rend tout de suite le film meilleur ... Et Ron Perlman fera la voix d'Optimus Prime dans le prochain film Transformer ... Ce qui ne rendra pas le film meilleur ou seulement cohérent :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/06...rbatch-to-cast
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ro.../1100-6493322/

Voici la bande-annonce de *Dynasty Warriors 9 Empires* qui sortira sur tout cette année :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/dyna...-debut-trailer




Le RPG au tour par tour *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous* sortira cet automne sur XBox One et PS4. La sortie PC est toujours prévue pour le 2 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/path...-one-this-fall

Encore une bande-annonce pour le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles*. Ça concerne le mode aventure cette fois :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/demo...e-mode-trailer




Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, le prochain projet épisodique d'*Ideo Kojima*, le mec qui fait une fixation étrange sur les fluides corporels, prévu pour le Cloud, serait édité par Microsoft :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/rumor...ses-the-cloud/

11bit Studios, les développeurs du riant jeu *Frostpunk*, utiliseront l'Unreal Engine pour leurs futurs projets :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/frost...-future-games/

----------


## KOUB

Une bande-annonce de gameplay pré-alpha pour le TPS *Scars Above*, annoncé pendant l'E3 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...eplay-footage/




Le jeu d'horreur *Dark Fracture*, qui a trouvé un éditeur, a une démo jouable sur Steam, en plus du prologue :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/feard...-for-download/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ture_Prologue/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Dark_Fracture/




Le metroidvania au trou noir, *Grime* sortira sur Steam le 2 Août :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bla...ches-in-august




Les *GTA 3 et Vice City* refait par rétro-ingénierie par des fans sont revenus en ligne après que Take-Two les ait fait disparaitre ... Mais sans respecter le délai de 14 jours pour entreprendre des actions légales, ce qui fait que le projet est de retour légalement, mais pas définitivement :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-two-takedown

Le jeu mobile *Nier Reincarnation* sortira en occident en Juillet :

https://www.polygon.com/22553904/nie...os-mobile-game

----------


## squizoi

> Le jeu d'horreur *Dark Fracture*, qui a trouvé un éditeur, a une démo jouable sur Steam, en plus du prologue :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/feard...-for-download/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ture_Prologue/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Dark_Fracture/
> 
> https://youtu.be/bX6VIHkZza4


Gros relents de Scorn (toujours pas sorti d'ailleurs) et de Lust from Beyond sur le trailer. Pas très original du coup.

----------


## Spawn

> Le jeu de tir *solo* ? Hardcore gaming ?


Solo a toujours tiré en premier  ::ninja::

----------


## Chan

> Le jeu mobile *Nier Reincarnation* sortira en occident en Juillet :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22553904/nie...os-mobile-game
> 
> https://youtu.be/ufbNBvY9Fdo


Mais pourquoi sur téléfion bordel ?  ::cry::

----------


## Tahia

> Solo a toujours tiré en premier


Je l'attendais, elle a mis du temps mais elle est arrivé !  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme220825

Un nouveau jeu en préparation chez ID software, donc assurément un FPS.

https://nofrag.com/un-nouveau-jeu-en...z-id-software/

Un remake de Quake serait une bonne blague de leur part.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Magic Legends ferme ses portes.

https://www.pcgamer.com/magic-legend...ce=twitter.com

----------


## Higgins

> Un nouveau jeu en préparation chez ID software, donc assurément un FPS.
> 
> https://nofrag.com/un-nouveau-jeu-en...z-id-software/
> 
> Un remake de Quake serait une bonne blague de leur part.


Je prends n'importe quoi qui se passerait dans l'univers de Quake 1.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

L'outil d'évaluation de votre PC pour passer à *Windows 11* n'était pas totalement fini selon Microsoft :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-p...heck-app-gone/

Sans vraiment de surprise, la microtransaction géante Magic: Legends (oui, le hack'n slash sauce Magic) fermera définitivement ses serveurs le 31 Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/magic-legend...ly-in-october/

Voici Arid, un jeu de survie pas mal et gratuit dans le désert de l'Atacama. C'est gratuit du Steam et un projet étudiant à la base (zeugme !):

https://www.pcgamer.com/survival-fan...d-by-students/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1463730/Arid




Le prochain personnage en DLC de *Smash Bros. Ultimate* sera le dernier :

https://kotaku.com/smash-bros-ultima...-la-1847186037

Sans vraiment de surprise, streamer des jeux d'argent sur *Twitch* rapporte beaucoup d'argent (on parle d'un site ayant proposé 35.000$ par heure). Certains gros streamers tirent quand même la sonnette d'alarme :

https://kotaku.com/top-twitch-stream...eam-1847186269

La série *Final Fantasy Pixel Remaster* (les 6 premiers FF remasterisés) commenceront à sortir en Juillet ... Et les épisodes originaux 5 et 6 seront délistés de Steam dès que les épisodes remasterisés seront sortis :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/fina...beginning-july
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14314...e-de-steam.htm

*The Elder Scrolls 6* en est encore aux tout premiers stades du design et utilisera le "nouveau" moteur de Starfield. Oui, le trailer de 6 secondes de 2018 était une arnaque :

https://www.gamesradar.com/todd-howa...fields-engine/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-e...-design-phase/

*Respawn* promet de régler les problèmes de triche sur Apex Legends. Y a du boulot :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ends-cheaters/

Une vidéo de ... *Kerbal Space Program 2* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ker...lovely-craters




Un nouveau jeu *Contra* ! Sur téléphones portables, le 26 Juillet. La bande-annonce suinte la testostérone :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...contra-returns




Casey Hudson, un ancien de Bioware qui a travaillé sur Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic et les 3 premiers Mass Effect, ouvre son studio, *Humanoid Studios* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/29/b...anoid-studios/

*Sony* s'est payé Housemarque, le développeur de Returnal :

https://www.destructoid.com/sony-acq...rnal-developer

----------


## Supergounou

> La série *Final Fantasy Pixel Remaster* (les 6 premiers FF remasterisés) commenceront à sortir en Juillet ... Et les épisodes originaux 5 et 6 seront délistés de Steam dès que les épisodes remasterisés seront sortis


Mais sont-ce vraiment les épisodes originaux ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Kriegor

Sont-ce ou fussent-ce ?

----------


## Supergounou

Si t'arrives à le prononcer, c'est toi qui choisit  ::o:

----------


## Zodex

Mais surtout, sont-ce les meilleurs ?

----------


## Supergounou

Avec mono-incrémentation, la réponse est oui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un nouveau jeu en préparation chez ID software, donc assurément un FPS.
> 
> https://nofrag.com/un-nouveau-jeu-en...z-id-software/
> 
> Un remake de Quake serait une bonne blague de leur part.


Faites pas chier avec vos multis, continuez le solo bourdayl  :tired:

----------


## Erkin_

On a grandement besoin d'un fast FPS multi qui marche.
Pour une suite de Quake en solo, ça existe déjà, ça s'appelle Dusk.

----------


## Zerger

> Magic Legends ferme ses portes.
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/magic-legend...ce=twitter.com
> 
> https://media2.giphy.com/media/VJHtX...=200.webp&ct=g


Ahaha ce fut rapide.

J'ai tenté de lui laissé sa chance deux fois, mais y'avait rien qui allait dans ce jeu  :^_^:

----------


## frostphoenyx

:^_^:

----------


## cooly08

Une suite à Control ? 
Oui !

Enfin du multi dans l'univers de Control quoi. 

 :Facepalm:  ²





https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...37352475168768

Remedy qui va faire du multi maintenant.  :tired: 

Alors que le monde veut une suite à Alan Wake.  :tired: 

Prochaine étape : viser les baleines sur un jeu smartphone ?  :tired: 

Y a déjà Arkane qui se retrouve sur un jeu multi maintenant Remedy.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Plus d'informations :





https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...41334870441984

Ils ont déjà un autre jeu multi en préparation.  :Facepalm: 

Et apparemment une suite à Control et Alan Wake 1 et une suite. Possiblement ou pas. 

En tout cas je suis septique oui. Conserver leur ADN et le mettre dans un jeu multi ? LoL. Baalimvernes marketing.

Et puis ils ont grossi chez Remedy ? Ils avaient du mal à pondre un jeu et maintenant ils sont sur trouzmille trucs et avec du multi qui est nouveau pour eux ?  :Sweat:

----------


## Frypolar

> On a grandement besoin d'un fast FPS multi qui marche.


Il y a déjà eu un essai avec Quake Champions. Il me semble que ça n’a pas super bien fonctionné...

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Oui, ca n'a attiré que les anciens joueurs de Q3 et la barre d'entrée était extrêmement haute en conséquence. C'est toujours le problème pour ce genre de jeu, réussir à capter de nouveaux joueurs et les faire rester alors qu'ils se font pulvériser dans toute les parties.

----------


## Kriegor

Quand le jeu est passé F2P, la barre d'entrée a été, au moins au tout début, vraiment basse (c'est un silver sur Overwatch qui en atteste). Mais je ne sais pas si Champions a conservé ces curieux. Le monde du FPS multi a des gros acteurs qui captent tout le marché (CS, Valorant, R6, OW, Apex...). Et ça a toujours été un peu le cas. Début des années 2000, CS (en particulier lui), DoD ou BF étaient beaucoup plus joués dans les salles que TFC, Quake 3 ou UT99 et pourtant ça rocket jumpait pas des masses. Fallait louer la salle avec des amis et jouer de tes charmes juste pour 45 minutes sur ces titres.

L'avenir du Fast FPS multi est dans les mains des indés.

----------


## pipoop

Un remake de quake ennemy territory

----------


## Sao

> Une suite à Control ? 
> Oui !


Tu n'es pas seul Cooly, moi non plus je ne suis pas emballé.

J'aime beaucoup ce que fait Remedy, j'aime beaucoup les jeux multi (et coop) mais un mélange des deux ... mouif. On verra bien.

----------


## Zerger

> Alors que le monde veut une suite à Alan Wake.

----------


## ExPanda

Une suite à Control je suis super chaud !
Le côté multi en PVE, si on joue une escouade de rangers envoyée en lisière ou dans le plan astral, ça peut être cool. Même si ça risque d'être plus compliqué d'intégrer du lore  quand t'as d'autres joueurs à côté. Tout le monde n'aura pas envie de se taper des lectures, ou attendre que les autres aient fini de lire.


Quake Champions était vraiment pas si mal.
Il a été plombé par un lancement raté (le jeu était injouable sur beaucoup de connexions) et un modèle économique foireux avant de passer F2P, mais c'était déjà trop tard. Il a eu un regain d'intérêt à ce changement, mais c'était pas suffisant, il manque grave de monde pour avoir des parties vraiment équilibrées.

Sinon un FPS solo dans le monde Quake 2 / 4, je suis chaud aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Remedy qui va faire du multi maintenant. 
> 
> Alors que le monde veut une suite à Alan Wake.



Pas mieux.
Là c'est bon ils ont repris du pognon, ils peuvent peut être faire ce qu'ils voulaient faire avec le premier AW (open-world, jeu plus axé enquête/aventure...Un peu comme Deadly Premonitions, mais en bien).
Bon s'ils veulent refaire un TPS linéaire Kingesque, je prends aussi (faudra juste plus varier les ennemis et environnements). Ca a beau être un jeu "7", je trouve que l'ambiance marchait pas trop mal globalement. Un peu comme dans Control, mais avec plus d'arbres  ::ninja::

----------


## Kalh

> Ca a beau être un jeu "7"


C'est à dire?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Un jeu valant 7/10 .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est à dire?


Jeu sympa sans plus dans le fond. Ca reste du TPS assez basique*. Propre, fluide, mais sans génie particulier non plus. L'ambiance plagie clairement Stephen King (ce qui n'est pas un problème pour moi ceci-dit), le jeu manque de variété de situations / ennemis sur la longueur, bref en soi je trouve difficile de le "vendre" comme un incontournable ou presque
Mais c'est du 7 coup de coeur, je l'ai fait deux fois, et limite je serais capable de le re-refaire, y'a une certaine magie qui se dégage de ce titre. Mais c'est peut être que je fantasme inconsciemment sur les conifères.


*basique mais efficace, j'ai souvenir d'un jeu qui savait maintenir la pression sur le joueur pour peu qu'on monte la difficulté. On est plus proche du survival-horror avec ressources limités que de Max Payne.

----------


## Kalh

Ok, pour moi un jeu 7/10 est déjà un jeu de bonne qualité. 

Je n'ai plus d'exemple en tête, mais je me suis des fois beaucoup plus éclaté sur des jeux noté 6 ou 7 que sur des jeux à 9 voir 10 (coucou RDR2, s'il vous plait me taper pas  ::):  )

----------


## LaitLucratif

*Bloober Team* (The Medium, Layers Of Fear, Observer, Blair Witch...) en partenariat avec *Konami* : https://ir.blooberteam.com/2021/06/3...-bloober-team/
Ce qui renforce les rumeurs d'un Silent Hill développé par Bloober Team, mais comme nous l'a appris l'affaire Bluebox très récemment faut prendre ça avec d'énormes pincettes.
D'un côté The Medium était très sympa, mais de l'autre ils ont rarement dépassé le walking sim très linéaire niveau gameplay, du coup pour un SH c'est pas hyper emballant.

----------


## 564.3

> Ok, pour moi un jeu 7/10 est déjà un jeu de bonne qualité. 
> 
> Je n'ai plus d'exemple en tête, mais je me suis des fois beaucoup plus éclaté sur des jeux noté 6 ou 7 que sur des jeux à 9 voir 10 (coucou RDR2, s'il vous plait me taper pas  )


Ouais après faut aimer ce genre de jeu. 7/10 dans un genre qu'on apprécie et qui n'a pas beaucoup de titres de ce calibre, ça peut être un GOTY perso.
C'est pour ça qu'il faut toujours aller plus loin que la note, voir si les points négatifs nous gênent ou pas.
Par exemple si la narration est naze mais qu'on a tendance à la zapper de toute façon, ce n'est pas un problème.

----------


## Zerger

> *Bloober Team* (The Medium, Layers Of Fear, Observer, Blair Witch...) en partenariat avec *Konami* : https://ir.blooberteam.com/2021/06/3...-bloober-team/
> Ce qui renforce les rumeurs d'un Silent Hill développé par Bloober Team, mais comme nous l'a appris l'affaire Bluebox très récemment faut prendre ça avec d'énormes pincettes.
> D'un côté The Medium était très sympa, mais de l'autre ils ont rarement dépassé le walking sim très linéaire niveau gameplay, du coup pour un SH c'est pas hyper emballant.


Je confirme, ca serait une nouvelle de merde pour la serie Silent Hill  :Emo: 

Les Layers of Fear et cie, c'est de la grosse purge comparée à ce qu'a pu proposé SH par le passé. Respectez un peu cette license bordel !  :tired:

----------


## LaitLucratif

Je serai pas si catégorique mais ouais ça va pas être évident... Le premier Layers of Fear est sympa je trouve, solide DA et bon jeu train fantôme, mais ouais y'a strictement aucun gameplay. Le 2 je suis allé au bout mais pas accroché. Observer pas pu aller très loin parce que c'est très moche, Blair Witch c'était plan-plan malgré quelques bonnes idées.
The Medium vaut le coup d'oeil, y'a déjà une forte inspiration SH avec une patte ex-URSS stylée, et niveau DA, narration, ambiance, c'est vraiment un cran au-dessus de leurs productions précédentes. Mais là aussi, malgré le passage à la troisième personne et quelques mécaniques d'énigmes, c'est plus ou moins du walking sim.
Niveau ambiance je pense qu'ils peuvent proposer un truc intéressant avec leur patte, mais niveau gameplay aïe... Par contre Yamaoka à l'OST.
(Oui, j'ai quand même fini tous leurs jeux à part Observer.  ::ninja::  )

Et Yamaoka a bossé sur l'OST de The Medium :

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Un remake de quake ennemy territory


Un Remake de Quake serait cool. On aura plus d'infos à la QuakeCon du 19 au 21 août prochain.

----------


## Dicsaw

> D'un côté The Medium était très sympa


Mais écrit avec le cul, avec une incompréhension totale des troubles mentaux dont ils parlent. 

C'est pas comme si on retrouvait tout ça dans Silent Hill.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Merci Dicsaw c'est bon à savoir. Je ne me souviens pas avoir lu qu'il y avait une mauvaise représentation des troubles mentaux dans le test cpc (qui souligne cependant d'autres tares) et c'est un deal breaker pour moi (Comme avec le roguelite Neurodeck mais la le test le mentionnait clairement)

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Mais écrit avec le cul, avec une incompréhension totale des troubles mentaux dont ils parlent.


Comment ça?
Vous pouvez m'expliquer? (Je ne compte pas y jouer donc vous pouvez divulgâcher)

----------


## pipoop

Ouais je pensais que c'était medium du style a parler aux morts

----------


## Dicsaw

> Comment ça?
> Vous pouvez m'expliquer? (Je ne compte pas y jouer donc vous pouvez divulgâcher)


J'ai pas trop envie d'expliquer en détail parce que c'est pas non plus très intéressant mais leur point de vue sur les gens qui vivent avec leurs traumatismes est... herg. + tout un tas de trucs liés au suicide qui ont l'air de sortir de l'esprit d'un ado edgy :



"SHAME REGRET"

Après chacun peut se faire son avis en faisant le jeu, personnellement je rapprocherais pas cette bouillie avec le boulot effectué sur SH2 ou plus récemment Senua's Machin.

C'est dommage, l'ambiance est la... mais ça me laisse pas trop confiant pour un SH.

----------


## Momock

Tout ce que j'ai vu sur The Medium, en zappant de manière aléatoire sur youtube, c'est ça: 



Ça fait pas rêver.

----------


## parpaingue

Laissez la licence Silent Hill dans sa tombe s'il-vous-plaît, le cadavre a déjà été assez abusé comme ça.

----------


## Baalim

A la limite, si on pouvait laisser tout Konami au placard  :tired:

----------


## Spawn

> https://anotherwhiskyformisterbukows...mr5wo1_500.gif


 :^_^: 

Il était bien Alan Wake.  :Angry:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Suite aux nouvelles lois en Chine, les mineurs de cryptomonnaies locaux revendent leurs cartes graphiques à pas cher (400$ pour une RTX 3070 par exemple). Par contre, ce sont des ventes en gros de produits cramés par une utilisation en continu depuis leur installation :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cryptocurren...pus-for-cheap/

En 2019, SEGA avait déposé le nom *NiGHTS Dream Wheel*. Quelques-uns croyait à un nouveau jeu ... Et c'est en fait une machine à sous :

https://www.destructoid.com/nights-d...-machine-sega/





Le jeu pour mobiles *Ni No Kuni: Cross Worlds* a rapporté 100 millions de dollars, 11 jours après sa sortie. Il a donc été un ou deux jours plus rapide que Pokemon GO et Genshin Impact :

https://www.thegamer.com/ni-no-kuni-...ct-pokemon-go/

Sony fait raquer jusqu'à 200.000$ aux développeurs pour être bien placé sur le *PS Store* :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-chargi...Station-store/

Les 3 premiers épisodes de l'anthologie *Final Fantasy Pixel Remaster* sortiront le 28 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/fina...launch-july-28

Voici la bande-annonce de lancement de *Doki Doki Literature Club Plus!*, qui qu'un visual novel à propos de jeunes filles écrivant des poèmes, promis :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/doki...launch-trailer




Les cartes de *Golden Eye* réalisées sur l'éditeur de niveaux de Far Cry 5 sont de retour sous un nouveau nom et sans référence à James Bond, ce qui devrait éviter que le mod soit supprimé :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/golde...ifferent-name/

Voici *Blocky Dungeon*, un roguelite-dungeon crawler-Tetris qui devrait sortir cet été :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...cellent-puzzle





La dernière carte de *PUBG* contient une espèce de gulag dans le style de celui de Kalof Warzone, qui vous permet de revenir en jeu si vous mourrez avant la première zone :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-chance-system

Blizzard parle un peu du développement en cours de *Diablo IV* :

https://www.polygon.com/22557359/dia...monster-design




Et justement, des anciens de *Blizzard* ont créé Uncapped Games Studios avec Tencent, pour faire des RTS :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/30/f...tencent-games/

Une compagnie, nommée *playerWON*, veulent diffuser des pages de pubs dans les jeux vidéos comme à la télévision. Ils cherchent actuellement à trouver des développeurs à qui vendre la technologie ... :

https://kotaku.com/tv-style-commerci...mes-1847198461

En attendant Kerbal Space Program 2, voici le jeu de simulation *Mars First Logistics*, où le but est de construire un robot et de le conduire sur Jupiter, qui doit sortir sur Steam en 2022 :

https://kotaku.com/mars-first-logist...ool-1847198770




Le directeur de Final Fantasy XV, qui a créé son propre studio, confirme le développement en cours de deux jeux qui seraient des évolutions de FF XV et Type-0 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14316...bata-ff-15.htm

Le roguelike *Metallic Child* sortira sur Switch et PC le 16 Septembre et plus tard sur les playstations :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/meta...or-ps5-and-ps4




La série des *Persona* s'est vendue à 15 millions de copies au total, dont :




> Persona 5 Royal (PS4) – 1.8 million copies (last reported at 1.4 million in July 2020)
>     Persona 5 Strikers (PS4, Switch, PC) – 1.5 million copies (last reported at 1.3 million in April 2021)
>     Persona 4 Golden (PC) – 900,000 copies (last reported at 500,000 in July 2020)


https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/pers...r-pc-at-900000

Bande-annonce de gameplay pour l'action-RPG *The Last Oricru* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-last-oricru/

----------


## KOUB

Voici *SCHiM*, un jeu d'aventure, où le personnage est un slime qui ne peut que se déplacer d'ombre en ombre dans une journée ensoleillée :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sch...sperement-hote




La démo du jeu *Death Trash* est toujours disponible sur Steam, même après la fin du Steam Next Fest :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dea...team-next-fest

https://store.steampowered.com/app/941460/Death_Trash/

Comme cadeau gratuit, regardez le premier épisode de la trilogie du Nexus VI, ça me fait plaisir :

----------


## cooly08

Merci KOUB.  :;):

----------


## GrAmS

> Il y a déjà eu un essai avec Quake Champions. Il me semble que ça n’a pas super bien fonctionné...





> On a grandement besoin d'un fast FPS multi qui marche.
> Pour une suite de Quake en solo, ça existe déjà, ça s'appelle Dusk.


Il y a toujours du monde, tout le temps, tous les jours n'importe quelle heure.

Il y a Quake Pro League tous les dimanches, et le samedi se sont les challengers.

Donc OK c'est pas la popularité d'un Fortnite ou autre truc de djneuz, mais j'ai envie de dire que ça le fait.
Et il y a de nombreux joueurs pros qui sont des anciens de Quake 3/ Live.

Faites signe par-là si jamais : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...ighlight=quake

----------


## Dicsaw

Les fast fps c'est comme les jeux d'horreur, tout le monde gueule pour en avoir un mais les plus vocaux n'y jouent pas.

Par contre oui, la gestion de Quake Champions est catastrophique, autant annuler le machin et repartir sur de bonnes bases (pas multi de préférence, la communauté multi d'ID est ptet pire que celle de Blizzard  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## Supergounou

> Les fast fps c'est comme les jeux d'horreur, c'est de la merde même à 120 FPS


Je suis d'accord avec Discaw  ::O:

----------


## Erkin_

> Il y a toujours du monde, tout le temps, tous les jours n'importe quelle heure.
> 
> Il y a Quake Pro League tous les dimanches, et le samedi se sont les challengers.
> 
> Donc OK c'est pas la popularité d'un Fortnite ou autre truc de djneuz, mais j'ai envie de dire que ça le fait.
> Et il y a de nombreux joueurs pros qui sont des anciens de Quake 3/ Live.
> 
> Faites signe par-là si jamais : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...ighlight=quake


J'aurais du ajouter "et qui apporte assez de nouveautés". L'ajout des héros dans QC reste trop léger pour moi en termes de nouveautés par rapport à Q3. Et je ne parle même pas de Diabotical.
Par contre pour du LawBreakers ( ::'(: ), Dirty Bomb ( ::'(: ) ou Shootmania ( ::'(: ), qui offrent des expériences nouvelles, j'ai direct été client.

----------


## Frypolar

Rhaa Dirty Bomb  :Emo:  Bon le modèle économique était tout pété et le manque de nouvelles maps couplé aux défaillances de l’anti-cheat ont tué le jeu je pense.

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est surtout les devs qui n'ont pas arrêter de se saboter tout seul, je me souviendrai toujours du "on n'autorise plus les gens à se grouper, ça permet que le jeu reste juste pour tout le monde" alors que le machin était déjà entrain de crever depuis des lustres.

C'est pas forcement la faute au genre, c'est juste que ce genre en particulier est rempli de boites incapables de supporter un jeu plus d'un mois en prenant les bonnes décisions (pitié Bleszinski "the dark souls of fps", c'est devenu un producteur de shovelwares  :Emo: ).

----------


## Kody

> J'aurais du ajouter "et qui apporte assez de nouveautés". L'ajout des héros dans QC reste trop léger pour moi en termes de nouveautés par rapport à Q3. Et je ne parle même pas de Diabotical.
> Par contre pour du LawBreakers (), Dirty Bomb () ou Shootmania (), qui offrent des expériences nouvelles, j'ai direct été client.


T'as oublié Tribes  :Emo: .

----------


## Frypolar

> T'as oublié Tribes .


T’as pas le droit  :Emo:

----------


## Kriegor

> pitié Bleszinski "the dark souls of fps"


Quelle comparaison pour un FPS qui mise tout sur sa nervosité ? 
Oh bah Dark Souls.

----------


## Tahia

> Je suis d'accord avec Discaw


Ah les vieux... ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Oubliez pas Brink!

----------


## Bibik

> C'est surtout les devs qui n'ont pas arrêter de se saboter tout seul, je me souviendrai toujours du "on n'autorise plus les gens à se grouper, ça permet que le jeu reste juste pour tout le monde" alors que le machin était déjà entrain de crever depuis des lustres.


Je défendrai toujours l'anti-groupage sur des serveurs publics, mais c'est vrai que y'avait pas trop d'alternatives vu que les événements compétitifs n'étaient pas permanents.

----------


## pipoop

> Je défendrai toujours l'anti-groupage sur des serveurs publics, mais c'est vrai que y'avait pas trop d'alternatives vu que les événements compétitifs n'étaient pas permanents.


Pourquoi?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Oubliez pas Brink!


 :Emo:

----------


## Erkin_

> Rhaa Dirty Bomb  Bon le modèle économique était tout pété et le manque de nouvelles maps couplé aux défaillances de l’anti-cheat ont tué le jeu je pense.


Je n'ai pas eu l'impression que quelques chose ait réellement tué Dirty Bomb, mais seulement que le jeu n'a jamais réellement décollé et qu'ils ont finit par baisser les bras. Je pense que la réalité du marché pour les jeux multi est qu'il faut qu'ils fassent un petit buzz, via quelques streamers, pour arriver à fonctionner.

Dicsaw: La dernière fois que tu avais parlé de ce "dark souls" du fps, j'avais cherché d'où ça venait. Au final j'ai trouvé juste une petite remarque au milieu de toute une interview où il se servait de dark souls pour dire que LB est hardcore/sans concessions. Je ne dis pas que la comparaison est judicieuse, mais c'est totalement anecdotique comme élément.
Je n'ai pas les compétences pour dire si la campagne marketing de LB était nulle, par contre je suis confiant dans le fait que c'est 3 éléments ont participé à l'échec commercial du jeu :
- Sortie en même temps que l'explosion de hype de PUBG.
- Annonce F2P pour sortir au final en jeu payant.
- L'éditeur a directement tout abandonné. Le passage F2P vers la fin s'est même réalisée dans le silence le plus total.




> T'as oublié Tribes .


Pas oubié, mais Tribes Ascend a bientôt 10 ans, ça devient compliqué de le prendre comme exemple récent.  :Emo: 





> Pourquoi?


Quand il n'y a pas énormément de joueurs sur un jeu, c'est compliqué d'avoir un système de matchmaking + groupes. Sur DB ça posait soucis à cause de ça. Mais il y avait toujours le server browser pour jouer à plusieurs, sans pouvoir forcément être dans la même équipe.



Histoire de ne pas se faire taper sur les doigts pour l'absence de news sur cette page, en voici deux.  ::P:  

Peut-être un nouveau mode pour le DLSS.
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nvidi...-quality-mode/


L'info vient des docs de l'UE5. En parlant de lui, je suis tombé sur cette vidéo dernièrement qui envoie du lourd.




Gros boost de performances pour MSFS sur le patch de la fin du mois (qui devrait aussi apporter DX12).
Le jeu va enfin être plus doux avec les CPU pour faire cravacher les GPU.

----------


## Sharn

> Oubliez pas Brink!


Alors que Titanfall a bien fonctionné.  :Cigare:

----------


## jilbi

> 


oui, c'etait bien  ::'(:  . Sauf les teammates qui ne jouaient jamais l'objectif xD

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Gros boost de performances pour MSFS sur le patch de la fin du mois (qui devrait aussi apporter DX12).
> Le jeu va enfin être plus doux avec les CPU pour faire cravacher les GPU.


Tu es sûr pour DX12 dans ce patch ??

----------


## Erkin_

> Tu es sûr pour DX12 dans ce patch ??


Elle doit normalement coïncider avec la version xbox. Me semble que j'avais vérifié sur la roadmap et que c'était bien prévu pour fin juillet.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ok ! Merci.

Edit : Bah non en fait : https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...c-later/414481

----------


## Erkin_

Mince.  ::sad::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah si il y a déjà un boost de perf c'est déjà ça, patience donc.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Et justement, des anciens de *Blizzard* ont créé Uncapped Games Studios avec *Tencent*, pour faire des* RTS* :
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/30/f...tencent-games/


Avec ce tiercé, ça sent déjà la win.  ::happy2::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Oubliez pas Brink!


 :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

DX12 ça servira surtout à ajouter de nouveaux effets et peut-être du raytracing. L'an dernier ils avaient dit que le passage de dx11 à dx12 n'apporterait pas un gain en fps ou assez marginale.

Donc bon là on a un gain en fps parce qu'ils ont bossé sur leur code. (Merci là xboite.)

Après sur la vidéo il est en 4k mais à 40% d'échelle. Ce qui équivaut à quelque chose entre 1080p et 1440p.

Curieux de voir le gain sur mon pc.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui, puis ils n'utilisent qu'une 2060 super, bizarrement d'ailleurs.
Et avec Dx12 et donc le RTX, le gain de perf d'avant va retomber  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

> Bah si il y a déjà un boost de perf c'est déjà ça, patience donc.


Ah mais clairement, le fait d'avoir bossé leur moteur pour alléger le CPU est la meilleure nouvelle possible pour MSFS. Généralement quand une CG est à genoux, c'est seulement le framerate qui morfle, mais quand c'est le CPU les dommages collatéraux sont plus conséquents (stutteting, son, etc.). Et MSFS pompe dur sur le CPU de base.

----------


## pipoop

vrai fait pleurer vrai

----------


## cooly08

> Oui, puis ils n'utilisent qu'une 2060 super, bizarrement d'ailleurs.
> Et avec Dx12 et donc le RTX, le gain de perf d'avant va retomber


C'est ça.  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Après sur la vidéo il est en 4k mais à 40% d'échelle. Ce qui équivaut à quelque chose entre 1080p et 1440p.


J'avais pas fait gaffe à ce détail. ça un intérêt de lancer le jeu comme ça plutôt que directement en 1440p à 100% d'échelle ?

----------


## cooly08

Il a sans doute un écran 4k. C'est pour ça.
Jouer à MSFS en 4K ultra je ne suis pas certain qu'une 2060 tienne le coup.

----------


## comodorecass

Les menus et l'UI restent en 4K comparé à ta solution.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Dicsaw: La dernière fois que tu avais parlé de ce "dark souls" du fps, j'avais cherché d'où ça venait. Au final j'ai trouvé juste une petite remarque au milieu de toute une interview où il se servait de dark souls pour dire que LB est hardcore/sans concessions. Je ne dis pas que la comparaison est judicieuse, mais c'est totalement anecdotique comme élément.


C'est juste une blague que j'aime beaucoup ressortir, si je voulais être sérieux j'aurais dit que lui et son éditeur ont bien sodomisé tout le monde avec leurs daubes à répétition.

----------


## Maximelene

Le "Dark Souls of" c'est devenu un running-gag tellement ça a été utilisé ces dernières années. Dès qu'un jeu est un peu dur, on le voit venir à des kilomètres. Un peu comme le "It really makes you feel like" des jeux de super-héros.  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Les gens n'aiment pas la police des remakes de *Final Fantasy 1, 2 et 3*. C'est pas du Comic Sans mais c'est vrai que c'est quand même moche :

https://www.pcgamer.com/people-are-r...rs-ugly-fonts/



La base de votre croisade contre les démons dans *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*, qui doit sortir le 2 Septembre sur PC, se montre un peu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pathfinder-w...uge-home-base/




Des gens étranges ont ramené *Metal Gear Online 2* sur PC parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fans-have-re...nline-2-on-pc/




Le NFT du code ayant mené à la création du world wide web s'est vendu à 5.43 millions de dollars aux enchères ... Rappelons que ce truc ne donne aucun droit légal sur rien, de même que les NFT d’œuvres artistiques :

https://www.pcgamer.com/someone-actu...-origin-story/

Un ancien ingénieur de *Microsoft* passera 9 ans en prison pour avoir revendu 10 millions de dollars de cartes-cadeaux XBox. À l'origine un "léger" défaut de la simulation de  procédure d'achat, utilisée pour tester sa sécurité. S'il était impossible pour l'ingénieur de recevoir un vrai objet, la simulation d'achat de carte-cadeau donnait un code valable, qu'il revendait en Bitcoin, ce qui a permis à l'ingénieur de passer inaperçu pendant 2 ans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-en...s-for-bitcoin/

C'est l'histoire d'un influenceur qui se fait bannir de *Destiny 2* pour triche, et qui hurle l'injustice sur les réseaux ... Bungie ne répond jamais dans ses cas-là (parce que ça produit des jérémiades sans fin en gros) ... Mais un designer s'est donné la peine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/banned-desti...ned-by-bungie/








Et parlant de ça, Bungie recrute pour lutter contre la triche sur *Destiny 2* justement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-is-hi...eater-problem/

Une nouvelle raison d'aller raser la base de vos voisins dans *Rust*, avec le dernier DLC qui rajoute des boom-box, des mégaphones ... Et de quoi monter une discothèque :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rust-dlc-get...s-and-a-disco/

Pendant le Gamestonk, l'application *Robinhood*, qui permet de passer des ordres en bourse gratuitement depuis son portable, avait attiré une attention fort malvenue sur elle en refusant à ses utilisateurs d'acheter des actions GameStop ... Clients qui ont aussi découvert que les informations de leurs ordres d'achat ou de vente étaient revendues à des fonds d'investissements avant de les passer effectivement ce qui permettait donc aux fonds de savoir ce qui allait se passer et donc d'en profiter mais bref. Robinhood donc, vient de prendre une pénalité de 70 millions de dollars par l’autorité de régulation financière, non pour les faits précédents, mais parce qu'ils envoyaient des informations fausses à leurs clients. L'affaire a commencé quand un client s'est suicidé après avoir lu que son compte était à -730.165$ alors qu'il avait en fait 16.000$. La bourse, c'est de la merde :

https://www.pcgamer.com/robinhood-tr...ing-customers/

Les ventilateurs ça fait du bruit ... Alors pourquoi ne pas utiliser une soufflerie magnétique à la place ? L'expression fait compliqué mais c'est tout simple. Voici donc le premier PC refroidi avec ce matériel :

https://www.pcgamer.com/breathing-be...ooling-system/




Selon NoFrag, il y aura des buchettes de chèvre dans *Deathloop* :

https://nofrag.com/une-session-de-qu...our-deathloop/

15 millions de personnes supplémentaires ont récupéré *Among Us* pendant la semaine de gratuité Epic :

https://www.destructoid.com/among-us...es-store-free/

Le DLC Mr. X Nightmare pour *Streets of Rage 4* sortira le 15 Juillet :

https://www.destructoid.com/streets-...r-x-nightmare/




*Naughty Dog* recrute un auteur avec de l'expérience dans les histoires avec des personnages riches et intéressants :

https://www.gamesradar.com/naughty-d...join-the-team/

Le dernier coffre de *Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild*, bugué et caché sous le sol, a finalement été ouvert :

https://www.gamesradar.com/legend-of...ht-impossible/

----------


## Frypolar

> La base de votre croisade contre les démons dans *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*, qui doit sortir le 2 Septembre sur PC, se montre un peu :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/pathfinder-w...uge-home-base/
> 
> https://youtu.be/JikeopxKsX4


Je déconseille de regarder la vidéo si vous pensez jouer à Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous. Je trouve qu’elle gâche quelques moments sympas de l’acte 2.

----------


## KOUB

*Nintendo* nie après enquête que ses produits soient fabriqués par le travail forcé des Uighurs en Chine :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ories-it-uses/
https://kotaku.com/nintendo-investig...bor-1847209899

La chaine youtube officielle de *Dead Space* a bougé avec un changement d'avatar alors que ça faisait des années qu'elle était laissée pour morte ...  :X1: 

https://www.destructoid.com/dead-spa...-dead-space-4/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...signs-of-life/

Et on rajoute par dessus que des rumeurs font état d'un full reboot de la saga *Dead Space* par Motive, inspirés par les derniers Resident Evil :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...esident-evils/

Le jeu d'aventure et d'enquête *AI: The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiative* a été annoncé pour les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour l'été 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/ai-t...-switch-and-pc




Voici du gameplay pour le jeu de tank-plateformes *Blaster Master Zero III* qui doit sortir sur tout sauf PS5 le 29 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/blas...meplay-trailer




L'*INDIE Live Expo 2021* de l'hiver aura lieu le 6 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/indi...for-november-6

Le jeu d'action multijoueur *Project Relic* a été annoncé sur Playstation, XBox et PC pour début 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/mult...on-xbox-and-pc




Le jeu de plateformes *Ayo the Clown* sortira sur Switch et PC le 28 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/ayo-...unches-july-28




Ça parle du système de combat et des personnages de *Tales of Arise* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/tale...eveloper-diary

----------


## KOUB

Le dungeon crawler multijoueur *Blightbound* sortira le 27 Juillet sur PS4, XBox One et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/blig...box-one-and-pc




Voici le jeu d'aventures-cuisine *Epic Chef*, qui a été annoncé sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/epi...ours-culinaire

http://infinigon.es/




Le RPG *Noob - Les Sans-Factions*, adapté de la série youtube, est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/noo...noob-est-sorti




Un million de ventes pour le JRPG *Persona 4 Golden* sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/per...n-copies-on-pc

Si vous aimez bricoler, hop, un volant en bois à construire pour y lier une manette XBox :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/woo...steering-wheel

Voici le jeu de puzlle-ingénieurie *Arcsmith* qui doit sortir le 29 Juillet sur Oculus Quest 2 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oculus-quest-2




Pour battre les bots qui pourrissent *Team Fortress 2* ... Dansez en ligne :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...g-a-conga-line

Bonne journée du *Bidoof* à tous :

https://www.polygon.com/pokemon/2255...mes-promotions
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...uestline-today




Le documentaire *FPS: First Person Shooter*, qui ne parlera pas du Trivial Pursuit, a dépassé son objectif de financement sur kickstarter :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/30/f...shooter-games/
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...egory&term=fps

----------


## Robix66

> Le NFT du code ayant mené à la création d'internet *du web* s'est vendu à 5.43 millions de dollars aux enchères ... Rappelons que ce truc ne donne aucun droit légal sur rien, de même que les NFT d’œuvres artistiques :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/someone-actu...-origin-story/


Fixed.

----------


## KOUB

Singularity 6 a levé 30 millions de dollars pour la sortie de son MMO non-violent *Palia* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/01/s...ful-mmo-palia/




Vous vous rappelez de l'*Amico* ? Bien. Ars Technica a sorti les specs officielles, bien vieillottes, trouvées sur le portail des développeurs. Le patron, Tommy Tallarico, a menacé de porter plainte ... Avant de découvrir que les informations étaient accessibles à tous. Et depuis, il pète un boulon :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...que-47743.html

*Sony* s'est acheté Nixxes, studio spécialistes des portages de jeux sur PC (ne prononcez pas le nom Bloodborne, ça fait mal au petit cœur de certains) :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...xes-47745.html

*EA* va faire plein de présentations en Juillet (Apex Legends, Battlefield 2042, "<3 Independants Studios", Madden NFL 22, "More EA Sports!" :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...let-47747.html

L’influenceuse et cosplayeuse Enako *ne s'excuse pas* d'avoir un petit-ami, avec le soutien de son équipe de management, ce qui est un énorme progrès au Japon :

https://kotaku.com/famed-cosplayer-m...ing-1847209503

----------


## squizoi

> Le NFT du code ayant mené à la création d'internet *du web* s'est vendu à 5.43 millions de dollars aux enchères ... Rappelons que ce truc ne donne aucun droit légal sur rien, de même que les NFT d’œuvres artistiques :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Robix66
> 
> 
> Fixed.


<mode papa schultz on>
ach, pas nette cette histoire  ::ninja:: 

<mode papa schultz off>

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

Le prochain FPS old school en noir et blanc, *Kingdom of the Dead* vous proposera d'éradiquer les armées de la mort en 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/youll-be-abl...m-of-the-dead/




Le dernier cheat à la mode sur *Kalof Warzone* permet de tuer les ennemis sans les viser ni même tirer, tout va bien :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...o-aim-anymore/

Le nouveau personnage de *Super Smash Bros.*, Kazuya, met de grosses raclées au joueurs lorsqu'il est contrôlé par la console. Et ça leur plait moyen :

https://www.destructoid.com/super-sm...ly-terrifying/





Sony va finalement continuer à vendre des jeux sur *PSP* :

https://kotaku.com/sony-will-keep-se...all-1847215665

La dernière mise à jour de *Guilty Gear Strive* a "étrangement" éliminé toute référence au Tibet ou à Taïwan, sûrement un malencontreux hasard :

https://kotaku.com/guilty-gear-striv...wan-1847214450

*Nintendo*, a fait condamner le créateur de RomUniverse à lui payer 2.1 millions de dollars de dommages et intérêts. Sauf que les paiements, évalués en prenant en compte les ressources du monsieur, sont de 50$ par mois. Et qu'il n'a pas payé le mois dernier :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-can-t-ev...ite-1847210881

Le prochain patch de *Baldur's Gate 3* sera présenté la semaine prochaine :

https://www.gamesradar.com/baldurs-g...ent-next-week/

La prochaine extension de *Star Wars: The Old Republic*, nommée Legacy of the Sith, arrivera cet été :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ion-this-year/

5 nouvelles de minutes de gameplay pour *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-2-stay-human/

----------


## cooly08

Le mec qui doit payer 50$ par mois à Nintendo.  :^_^:

----------


## BeuSSai

Merci KOUB, c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire au petit déjeuner.

----------


## Tellure

> C'est l'histoire d'un influenceur qui se fait bannir de *Destiny 2* pour triche, et qui hurle l'injustice sur les réseaux ... Bungie ne répond jamais dans ses cas-là (parce que ça produit des jérémiades sans fin en gros) ... Mais un designer s'est donné la peine :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/banned-desti...ned-by-bungie/
> 
> https://youtu.be/DqsPH_XJRzQ


Je suis toujours étonné que certaines personnes se plaignent en public de leurs bans alors qu'ils se doutent parfaitement des raisons. C'était comme le random qui avait pleuré sur son ban "sans raison" de League of Legends et Riot avait répondu en publiant ses insultes sur le chat  ::P:

----------


## bbd

> Merci KOUB, c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire au petit déjeuner.


Oui, il accompagne bien le bouillon, KOUB

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis toujours étonné que certaines personnes se plaignent en public de leurs bans alors qu'ils se doutent parfaitement des raisons. C'était comme le random qui avait pleuré sur son ban "sans raison" de League of Legends et Riot avait répondu en publiant ses insultes sur le chat


Ils espèrent que le développeur ne répondent pas, et que la communauté se rallient à eux. Ce qui fonctionne de temps en temps.

----------


## Sorkar

> Oui, il accompagne bien le bouillon, KOUB


Dehors, ca suffit, c'est pas parce qu'on est vendredi qu'on peut se permettre n'importe quoi  :Carton:

----------


## Kalh

A l'arrache.

(ah merde la photo passe pas :/)

----------


## Dicsaw

> *Nintendo*, après a fait condamner le créateur de RomUniverse à lui payer 2.1 millions de dollars de dommages et intérêts. Sauf que les paiements, évalués en prenant en compte les ressources du monsieur, sont de 50$ par mois. Et qu'il n'a pas payé le mois dernier :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/nintendo-can-t-ev...ite-1847210881


Nintendo, la mafia organisée qui continue de me donner des raisons de leur faire caca sur la tête.
Ils pourraient arrêter de faire des jeux vidéo (c'est déjà un peu le cas) et se reposer sur tous les revenus des procès qu'ils enchainent, c'est magique.

----------


## Higgins

C'est toujours pire quand la mafia se donne des airs joyeux et amis des enfants.




> (ah merde la photo passe pas :/)


Si moi je vois.
Quoi, nutri-score C?!
Boh, pas grave, je mange quand même.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Quelqu'un a parlé de mafia ?  ::w00t:: 

*Bloomberg : Sony provoque la colère des développeurs indépendants*

Ce qui se passe donc depuis quelques jours, c'est qu'un développeur indépendant n'en pouvant plus de la politique de Sony a révélé sur les réseaux sociaux quelques-unes des nombreuses difficultés qu'il ne rencontre que sur les plateformes Playstation : (c'est un topic à dérouler)





Il a bientôt été suivi par de nombreux autres développeurs, qui ont fait écho à ses plaintes et en ont ajoutés d'autres. Pour résumer, les équipes de Sony en charge des indés sont le plus souvent injoignables, les soldes rarement autorisées nuisent à une visibilité déjà nulle et Sony a déjà proposé à certains développeurs de pallier cette impossibilité de promotion via leur plateforme... contre un paiement de 25 000 dollars.

Le résultat de tous ces obstacles, auxquels les indés ne sont pas confrontés sur les autres plateformes, c'est qu'ils ne vendent presque rien sur Playstation même lorsque les résultats sont excellents sur Xbox et Switch. Bloomberg et d'autres publications se sont emparées du sujet et avec d'autres témoignages, cette fois anonymes, ont vu se dessiner l'image d'un Sony totalement désintéressé de quiconque parmi les studios et éditeurs n'est pas une machine à superproductions. Ça cadre avec les révélations récentes sur le tournant tout-blockbuster dans leur gestion interne et la fermeture de studios à la réputation plus _artsy_ comme Japan Studio.

Cette image que donnent les développeurs indépendants est d'autant plus gênante qu'elle contraste avec la posture très pro-indé du marketing initial de la PS4. Mais l'information la plus... heu... surprenante est arrivée après la publication de l'article de Bloomberg, un développeur au sein d'un studio indépendant interpellant alors Jason Schreier pour signaler que Sony aurait offert plusieurs milliers de copies de leur jeu à ses employés sans rémunérer le studio :

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Il y a quelques jours, je vous parlai de *playerWON*, une compagnie possédant une technologie permettant d'intégrer des pages de pubs façon youtube dans les jeux vidéos ... Devinez qui est le premier client ? Electronic Arts bien sûr ! Ha, j'ai tellement hâte de voir les fans de FIFA expliquer que c'est normal, en plus des lootboxes pay-to-win :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-company...ady-signed-up/

*Secret Agent HD*, voilà, comme ça, par surprise, sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/another-clas...-hd-treatment/




Voici ce qui sera le dernier DLC de *Total War: Warhammer 2*, The Silence & the Fury, qui sortira le 14 Juillet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-scaly-la...been-detailed/




Un jeu à propos de la fin de l'humanité, pourquoi pas. Voilà *Minute of Islands*, avec spoilers dans l'article par contre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minute-of-is...-totally-fine/

La *Summer Games Done Quick 2021* commence ce week-end :

https://www.destructoid.com/summer-g...-this-weekend/

*The Witcher: Monster Slayer*, qui est en fait Pokemon GO dans le monde de The Witcher, sortira sur mobiles le 21 Juillet :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-witc...nch-date-news/





Il ne sera plus possible de regarder Netlix sur 3DS et Wii-U à la fin de la semaine. Oui, je me demande aussi qui le faisait encore :

https://www.destructoid.com/netflix-...wii-u-is-dead/

*Nexus Mods*, le plus grand site de mods sur internet, a décidé de ne plus laisser ses utilisateurs supprimer leurs mods ... Et ils sont moyennement contents de la modification on va dire :

https://kotaku.com/major-modding-sit...g-r-1847221380

*EDIT :* La situation est plus complexe, voir le message de Silver plus bas.

Le populaire site *PokeBeach*, parlant de cartes Pokemon depuis 18 ans, a été piraté la semaine dernière. L'idée des hackers étaient de faire chanter les utilisateurs et le créateur en effaçant le site et les backups, pour le retour du site qu'ils auraient dû télécharger. Ils n'y sont pas arrivés et ont alors essayé de réclamer des cartes rares au créateur du site. Toutefois, suite à leurs manœuvres de sacs à merde, plusieurs années de données ont été perdues :

https://kotaku.com/popular-pokemon-s...-wa-1847219661

L'organisation d'e-sport *Faze Clan* a viré l'un de ses membres et suspendu 3 autres, pour une arnaque aux cryptomonnaires (du bon gros pump and dump). Lisez l'article de CPC Hardware :

https://kotaku.com/faze-clan-fires-k...ver-1847216513

The Coalition (Gears Of War) va présenter une démo sous *Unreal Engine 5* ce mois-ci pendant la GDC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mo-this-month/

C'est bien beau d'avoir un skin Loki pour *Fortnite*, mais les cornes de son casque se voient de loin :

https://www.thegamer.com/fortnite-loki-horns-issue/

On ne sait toujours pas qui a gagné la plus grande bataille d'*EVE Online* qui a eu lieu en Février dernier :

https://www.thegamer.com/eve-online-...war-interview/

Bande-annonce de lancement de *Monster Hunter Stories 2: Wings of Ruin*, qui sort le 9 Juillet sur Switch et PC. Et une roadmap pour aller avec :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/mons...dmap-announced




9 minutes de gameplay pour *ELEX II* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-from-elex-ii/




Le Total Conversion Mod pour *Tie Fighter* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/tie-f...-for-download/




XBox et *Hideo Kojima*, celui des tanks nucléaires, ont signé une lettre d'intention pour son prochain jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/xbox-hideo-...letter-intent/

*Team17* s'est payé StoryToys, un studio de développement et éditeur qui fait dans le jeu éducatif :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...irm-storytoys/

----------


## KOUB

Voici le jeu d'aventures *The Garden Path* prévu pour 2021 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gar...ents-atypiques




Le RPG micraftesque *Hytale* ne sortira pas cette année, mais est maintenant prévu pour 2023 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hyt...t-the-earliest




Le mode Invasion de *Doom Eternal*, qui devait permettre d'envahir la partie des autres joueurs, a été annulé en faveur d'un mode Horde solo :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...olo-horde-mode

*Mortal Kombat 11* a fini de recevoir des DLC :

https://www.polygon.com/22560993/mor...ealm-next-game

*NIS America* va augmenter les prix de certains jeux après la fin des soldes Steam (sur Steam et l'EGS) :




> Voici la liste des nouveaux prix :
>     The 25th Ward: The Silver Case — $19.99
>     Birthdays the Beginning — $19.99
>     The Caligula Overdose — $49.99
>     Cladun Returns: This Is Sengoku! — $19.99
>     Cladun X2 — $9.99
>     Criminal Girls: Invite Only — $19.99
>     Disgaea — $19.99
>     htoL#NiQ: The Firefly Diary — $9.99
> ...


https://www.destructoid.com/nis-amer...c-games-store/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Hytale 2023 au plus tôt...Ok  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

@ KOUB :

Total Conversion Mod pour Tie Fighter a l'air chouette  ::wub:: 

ET : 




> VR Support

----------


## cooly08

Ouais bha Hytale je l'attends plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon chaud le Nexus Mods qui t'enlève le droit d'enlever ton mod... 
Faut qu'ils fassent gaffe, un concurrent pourrait vite se monter.

----------


## KOUB

> Merci KOUB, c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire au petit déjeuner.


 :;): 




> Je suis toujours étonné que certaines personnes se plaignent en public de leurs bans alors qu'ils se doutent parfaitement des raisons. C'était comme le random qui avait pleuré sur son ban "sans raison" de League of Legends et Riot avait répondu en publiant ses insultes sur le chat





> Ils espèrent que le développeur ne répondent pas, et que la communauté se rallient à eux. Ce qui fonctionne de temps en temps.


Les cons, ça osent tout, et c'est à ça qu'on les reconnait. Et quand tu rajoutes un gros ego avec, c'est la fête.




> Oui, il accompagne bien le bouillon, KOUB


 :tired:

----------


## Silver

> *Nexus Mods*, le plus grand site de mods sur internet, a décidé de ne plus laisser ses utilisateurs supprimer leurs mods ... Et ils sont moyennement contents de la modification on va dire :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/major-modding-sit...g-r-1847221380


Titre bien putaclick de Kotaku. L'article dit essentiellement que la mesure est bonne, mais racole bien pour faire croire que des "tonnes" de moddeurs protestent.

Dans les faits, les mods seront désormais archivés au lieu d'être définitivement supprimés, ce qui permettrait à la nouvelle fonctionnalité des collections de pouvoir continuer à lister ces mods, même si les mods archivés ne seront plus trouvables via une simple recherche. Du coup, à part peut-être quelques cas extrêmes, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est mauvais pour un moddeur.

----------


## cooly08

Ah oui. C'est pas tout à fait pareil. 
C'est un peu comme quand un jeu steam n'est plus disponible à l'achat. Mais ceux qui l'ont acheté peuvent toujours le télécharger.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ahhh la pub dans les jeux, enfin.
Merci de détruire un peu plus le côté "magique" du jeu vidéo en nous rappelant que même  lançant un titre on a plus le droit de s'évader un peu de ce monde consumériste de merde.

----------


## Spawn

> Ahhh la pub dans les jeux, enfin.
> Merci de détruire un peu plus le côté "magique" du jeu vidéo en nous rappelant que même  lançant un titre on a plus le droit de s'évader un peu de ce monde consumériste de merde.


Avoir une pub Adidas dans Warhammer 40k  :Vibre: 

Ou encore une pub pour Tesla dans Deus EX ... ah non là c'est plausible  :Emo: 

A quand le prochain d'ailleurs ?  :Bave:

----------


## xlight111x

> Titre bien putaclick de Kotaku. L'article dit essentiellement que la mesure est bonne, mais racole bien pour faire croire que des "tonnes" de moddeurs protestent.
> 
> Dans les faits, les mods seront désormais archivés au lieu d'être définitivement supprimés, ce qui permettrait à la nouvelle fonctionnalité des collections de pouvoir continuer à lister ces mods, même si les mods archivés ne seront plus trouvables via une simple recherche. Du coup, à part peut-être quelques cas extrêmes, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est mauvais pour un moddeur.


Pour avoir suivi l'affaire via les posts Twitter/Nexus de certains moddeurs j'ai retenu ceci :

- Nexus a décidé de la mesure d'archivage depuis longtemps sans en avertir les moddeurs et la mesure a été mise en place du jour au lendemain sans leur demander leur avis.

- Ce principe d'archivage retire toute possibilité aux moddeurs de supprimer leur travail quelque soit leur raison (présence d'un bug dans le fichier, désir de quitter le site, trop grande toxicité de certains utilisateurs, etc...). Ce qui est génant lorsque l'on crée du contenu.

- Suite à ce changement, Nexus a fait la sourde oreille pendant des jours avant de répondre aux objections mais aussi aux suggestions des moddeurs. 

- Certains posts très critiques vis à vis de la mesure et du manque de dialogue du site ont étés supprimés par la modération, ce qui a ajouté de l'huile sur le feu.

- Certains moddeurs craignent que la création de compilations de mods provoque des problèmes. Comme par exemple : X crée une liste de 150 mods sans trop savoir ce qu'il fait, or une incompatibilité entre 2 mods énèrvent les joueurs qui ne manquent pas de le faire savoir au créateur de la liste, mais aussi aux auteurs des mods concernés. 

- Lorsque l'on appuye juste sur un bouton pour télécharger et installer toute une liste de mods, on ne prend pas le temps de prendre connaissance du travail des moddeurs, de qui ils sont, et de leur donner du feedback.


Voilà, il y à sans doute d'autres raisons mais là je fait ce post à l'arrache car je suis un peu pressé.

A titre d'information, je modde énormément mes jeux (surtout Fallout, TES) et je passe beaucoup de temps sur le Nexus. Tout ce temps passé à installer, réinstaller des mods un par un me permet aussi de prendre connaissance des auteurs et du travail qu'il font, et finalement d'en suivre certains sur d'autres réseaux. C'est comme ça que j'ai eu connaissance des soucis récents et j'en aurai éventuellement parlé quelques jours plus tôt ici si j'avais eu le temps.

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui, il accompagne bien le bouillon, KOUB


Et mon KOUB c'est du poulet !?  :Fouras:

----------


## Da-Soth

> @ KOUB :
> 
> Total Conversion Mod pour Tie Fighter a l'air chouette


C'est Noël !  ::love:: 

Encore merci Koub. Ce mod serait passé complétement sous mon radar.

----------


## Tahia

Salam aleyKoub !  :Cigare:

----------


## FB74

Le grand Koub-il-a-he-can.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est Noël ! 
> 
> Encore merci Koub. Ce mod serait passé complétement sous mon radar.


En même temps c'est un Tie...  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Tous ces remerciements adressés à KOUB.  ::o: 

Et pendant ce temps, Ruvon, éploré et oublié de tous, ourdit sa terrible vengeance.  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il ferait mieux d'ourdir ses niouzes.  ::P:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Lorsque l'on appuye juste sur un bouton pour télécharger et installer toute une liste de mods, on ne prend pas le temps de prendre connaissance du travail des moddeurs, de qui ils sont, et de leur donner du feedback.


C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle beaucoup de moddeurs interdisent le reupload de leurs mods sur d'autres sites.

Ca m'étonnerait que ce genre de fonctionnalité passe si bien que ça.

----------


## Molina

> A titre d'information, je modde énormément mes jeux (surtout Fallout, TES) et je passe beaucoup de temps sur le Nexus. Tout ce temps passé à installer, réinstaller des mods un par un me permet aussi de prendre connaissance des auteurs et du travail qu'il font, et finalement d'en suivre certains sur d'autres réseaux. C'est comme ça que j'ai eu connaissance des soucis récents et j'en aurai éventuellement parlé quelques jours plus tôt ici si j'avais eu le temps.


Ah bah moi c'est tout le contraire. Vu que ça me fait chier d'installer plus d'une trentaine de mod, ben je ne prends que les mods les plus connus avec le plus d'utilisateur. Au contraire, là en utilisant Wabbajack pour installer 700 mods... ben du coup, j'utilise des mods qui ne m'auraient peut être pas donné envie au premier abord.

De toute manière, que se soit en l'installant individuellement ou en pack.. je m'intéresse peu ou pas au créateur (à part les gros mods connus). Et pour te répondre sur les list de mods qui bug... C'est à mon sens là où Wabbajack garde son intérêt puisque chaque liste de mod est parrainé. Et de toute manière, ça sera comme les mods, les meilleures listes seront beaucoup utilisées et les mauvaises vont être oubliés.

Pour moi, ce n'est qu'une bonne nouvelle. Il y avait trop de diva dans la scène des mods qui prenaient des décisions à l'encontre des utilisateurs.

----------


## Aza

Tournoi Guilty Gear Strive entre Canards Fighters en juillet, go remplir vos dispos si intéressé : https://framadate.org/r8zIli9Ls3zyNkF6

+ d'infos sur le topic du jeu :D

----------


## xlight111x

@Nacodaco : Oui, certains quittent définitivement Nexus vers d'autres sites (comme ModDb), d'autres laissent leurs vieux fichiers mais publieront les nouveaux ailleurs, et une bonne part des moddeurs vont sans doute rester.

@Molina : Après il n'y à pas vraiment de bonne ou mauvaise façon d'installer des mods. Perso j'aime bien prendre le temps de tout faire un par un et de résoudre les problèmes moi même, je trouve ça assez gratifiant même si des fois c'est un peu lourd.

Après pour l'histoire des "divas", comme certains moddeurs l'ont expliqué, les mods existent parce qu'ils prennent le temps de travailler dessus pour pas grand chose en retour. Certains disent qu'avoir des commentaires positifs ou constructif leur suffit pour les motiver à continuer, mais si personne ne prend le temps de leur donner au moins ça, je comprend que certains moddeurs décident de partir.

Quand au principe des mauvaises listes qui seront obligatoirement évincées, il y à quelques mois j'ai fait l'erreur de me pencher sur une modlist FNV d'un mec largement connu qui au final fait ça un peu n'importe comment. Mais comme sa liste et ses vidéos youtube présentent bien, ça lui suffit pour être populaire.  ::ninja:: 

Dans l'ensemble je trouve dommage que Nexus n'ai pas voulu engager de dialogue depuis le début et permis aux moddeurs qui ne veulent pas se trouver dans les collections de pouvoir se retirer. Tout le monde aurait été content au final.  ::unsure::

----------


## pesos

Franchement coté utilisateur c'est la meilleure nouvelle cette histoire du Nexus. Encore eu le cas hier d'un mod "indispensable" pour Kingdom Come qui a été dégagé sans préavis et sans nouvelles de l'auteur  :tired:

----------


## Herman Speed

Pourquoi les modeurs ne délivrent pas leur Mod en P2P, ce serait la pérennité absolue.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Il y avait trop de diva dans la scène des mods qui prenaient des décisions à l'encontre des utilisateurs.


Quand je lis ce genre de trucs je me dis que les "UtIlIsAtEuRs" (qui eux ne sont pas du tout des divas casse-couilles incapables de lire un .txt) méritent de recevoir un peu de caca sur la tête. Et dans la bouche.

----------


## Kody

Vous vous rappelez quand même que les mods, aux dernières nouvelles, sont la propriété de leurs créateurs qui les produisent contre aucune rémunération ? Encore heureux qu'ils aient le droit de retirer leur production selon leur bon vouloir, même si ça embête la communauté du jeu en question.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Quand lis ce genre de trucs, je me dis que les "UtIlIsAtEuRs" méritent de recevoir un peu de caca sur la tête, eux aussi.


Les modeurs ELITE, ils s'en cognent , ils ont des fans dédiés. 

Red Hammer Studio

http://www.rhsmods.org - ils arrivent à gagner des concours et être adulés, dépassant même en qualité les DLC. 




BMS 4







Quand des personnes pondent des mods pareils, les ouinouins se font démonter par la communauté.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais enfin, la tu me sors le haut du panier, les mecs pourraient travailler chez Bohemia que ça me choquerait pas (enfin non : ça me déprime qu'ils y bossent pas). 
Comme ceux derrière CUP, ou CoC pour Stalker.  ::wacko::

----------


## Herman Speed

Tu as raison, j'ai pris le haut du panier. C'était pour comparer le niveau de drama et d'excellence.  :haha: 

BMS pourrait vendre son Mod de modernisation de Falcon 4 sans problème. Même DCS n'arrive pas a rattraper Falcon BMS sur divers points.




Des gens comme ça prolongent les ventes des jeux. Ils valent de l'or pour Bohemia.

Edit : Bohemia distribue des prix en $, ils ont compris tout l'intérêt des mods depuis Operation FlashPoint


 200.000 $ pour le premier prix.

http://makearmanotwar.com/prizes

----------


## Silver

> Pour avoir suivi l'affaire via les posts Twitter/Nexus de certains moddeurs j'ai retenu ceci :
> 
> - Nexus a décidé de la mesure d'archivage depuis longtemps sans en avertir les moddeurs et la mesure a été mise en place du jour au lendemain sans leur demander leur avis.
> 
> - Ce principe d'archivage retire toute possibilité aux moddeurs de supprimer leur travail quelque soit leur raison (présence d'un bug dans le fichier, désir de quitter le site, trop grande toxicité de certains utilisateurs, etc...). Ce qui est génant lorsque l'on crée du contenu.
> 
> - Suite à ce changement, Nexus a fait la sourde oreille pendant des jours avant de répondre aux objections mais aussi aux suggestions des moddeurs. 
> 
> - Certains posts très critiques vis à vis de la mesure et du manque de dialogue du site ont étés supprimés par la modération, ce qui a ajouté de l'huile sur le feu.


C'est sûr que Nexus est connu pour son problème de communication, et ce n'est pas la première fois que ça leur pose problème. Là, ils parlent clairement de deux ans et demi de travail sur ce système, c'est vraiment étrange qu'ils aient attendu aussi longtemps pour expliquer ce que ça impliquait concrètement pour les moddeurs.




> - Certains moddeurs craignent que la création de compilations de mods provoque des problèmes. Comme par exemple : X crée une liste de 150 mods sans trop savoir ce qu'il fait, or une incompatibilité entre 2 mods énèrvent les joueurs qui ne manquent pas de le faire savoir au créateur de la liste, mais aussi aux auteurs des mods concernés. 
> 
> - Lorsque l'on appuye juste sur un bouton pour télécharger et installer toute une liste de mods, on ne prend pas le temps de prendre connaissance du travail des moddeurs, de qui ils sont, et de leur donner du feedback.


La compatibilité entre les mods est souvent le problème de l'utilisateur plus que du moddeur, surtout si le moddeur explique clairement dans la description du mod quel fichiers peuvent causer des incompatibilités. Du coup, c'est plus aux auteurs de collections de s'assurer que leur liste de mods n'a pas de problème de compatibilité.

Pour ce qui est de la connaissance du travail des moddeurs, ça dépend de la façon dont sont présentées les collections de Nexus. Mais si on regarde mes collections de mods sur le Workshop de Steam, comme pour Rimworld ou XCOM 2, le nom de l'auteur est juste en-dessous du nom du mod et on peut même cliquer dessus pour connaitre ses autres mods. Un auteur de collection peut d'ailleurs rendre les mods de la liste facultatifs (donc l'utilisateur choisit lesquels installer) ou imposer de tous les télécharger d'un coup.

Du coup, si Nexus arrive à mettre en place un système similaire, ça peut être intéressant. Maintenant, comme on peut le lire dans leur annonce, ils ne veulent donner aucun détail technique sur la façon dont leur système fonctionne tant qu'il ne sera pas sorti, ou même montrer à quoi il ressemble, donc on n'en saura pas plus.




> Let me say it loud and clear: at this point, and before this news post, *no one outside of Nexus Mods had even seen or heard anything about how our collections system actually works or what it looks like*, let alone does anyone (and this includes us as well of course) know how exactly everything is going to pan out once collections are released to all of you. Naturally, however, with collections being anticipated as a “big thing” in the modding world, a lot of people have been speculating - but please don’t lose track of the fact that at this point much of what you have been reading, assuming, hypothesising is just that - speculation. 
> 
> *So far, our stance has been not to talk about our plans for collections publicly at all until the system was ready* - the idea behind this approach being that the system should speak for itself. We understand that this stance has been dissatisfying to some, especially to those who speculate that collections will have a negative impact on the community and who thought that our silence meant that we are not seeing or hearing their concerns.


Et ça, on en revient à leur problème principal : la communication.

----------


## pesos

> Vous vous rappelez quand même que les mods, aux dernières nouvelles, sont la propriété de leurs créateurs qui les produisent contre aucune rémunération ? Encore heureux qu'ils aient le droit de retirer leur production selon leur bon vouloir, même si ça embête la communauté du jeu en question.


Ouais bon, si les mecs ne peuvent pas comprendre que quand tu donne accès gratuitement à un truc sur Internet il y sera pour toujours, c'est chaud quand même.

Peu importe la raison, c'est comme ça et le truc continuera de se balader sur le net. Donc dégager un mod du nexus, le seul résultat c'est que ça cassera les couilles des utilisateurs en devenant moins pratique pour eux. On rappellera quand même que plein de mods sont dépendants les uns des autres.

Donc bon, la propriété ça se débat dans ce cas là...

Cette décision a probablement été prise car certains abusent et dégagent leurs trucs sans prévenir en laissant des milliers d'utilisateurs sur le carreau. Tu me diras que c'est leur droit et qu'ils ne doivent rien aux utilisateurs, et t'auras surement raison. Mais la moindre des choses quand on ne veut plus maintenir un mod c'est d'uploader les sources pour laisser d'autres personnes continuer le taf, pas de partir comme un voleur. Pour moi c'est ça l'esprit communautaire du modding.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Tu as raison, j'ai pris le haut du panier. C'était pour comparer le niveau de drama et d'excellence.


On notera aussi que c'est du pur ajout de contenu, pas des fix qui devraient être fournis par les développeurs.

C'est d'ailleurs marrant de voir les zigotos habituels râler contre les moddeurs qui fournissent plus de taf pour supporter le jeu que la boite qui est normalement payée pour ça mais bon, _we gamers_, les voleurs c'est pas les entreprises qui se reposent sur du travail amateur.  ::rolleyes::  

J'en connais qui seraient à l'aise dans le département juridique de Nintendo.

----------


## Molina

> Vous vous rappelez quand même que les mods, aux dernières nouvelles, sont la propriété de leurs créateurs qui les produisent contre aucune rémunération ? Encore heureux qu'ils aient le droit de retirer leur production selon leur bon vouloir, même si ça embête la communauté du jeu en question.


En premier lieu, s'ils veulent vraiment avoir le control total de leur création, ils peuvent faire un jeu. 

Et c'est tout à fait normal que ça soit gratuit. Ils exploitent la licence et le produit d'une entreprise pour leur propre création. Encore heureux qu'on ne les paye pas, vu que c'est interdit par Zenimax. Par ailleurs, personne ne les oblige à mettre leur mods sur le nexus. 

La seule situation où il serait légitime de protéger les auteurs, est la création d'asset ex nihilo, utilisé dans ces mods. M'enfin, normalement, même quand on achète ce genre d'asset 3D, on ne peut pas les distribuer aux 4 coins du monde.

----------


## Kody

> Cette décision a probablement été prise car certains abusent et dégagent leurs trucs sans prévenir en laissant des milliers d'utilisateurs sur le carreau. Tu me diras que c'est leur droit et qu'ils ne doivent rien aux utilisateurs, et t'auras surement raison. Mais la moindre des choses quand on ne veut plus maintenir un mod c'est d'uploader les sources pour laisser d'autres personnes continuer le taf, pas de partir comme un voleur. Pour moi c'est ça l'esprit communautaire du modding.


Oui encore heureux que les modders ne doivent rien aux utilisateurs. Et bon ton esprit communautaire du modding, quand je vois comment beaucoup se comportent avec les modders (harcèlement, quémandages, insultes, drama à la con parce que X a fait un truc qui ne revient pas à Y), comment dire...




> En premier lieu, s'ils veulent vraiment avoir le control total de leur création, ils peuvent faire un jeu. 
> 
> Et c'est tout à fait normal que ça soit gratuit. Ils exploitent la licence et le produit d'une entreprise pour leur propre création. Encore heureux qu'on ne les paye pas, vu que c'est interdit par Zenimax. Par ailleurs, personne ne les oblige à mettre leur mods sur le nexus. 
> 
> La seule situation où il serait légitime de protéger les auteurs, est la création d'asset ex nihilo, utilisé dans ces mods. M'enfin, normalement, même quand on achète ce genre d'asset 3D, on ne peut pas les distribuer aux 4 coins du monde.


Il a jamais été question de protéger les auteurs, mais de les laisser faire ce qu'ils veulent avec ce qu'ils ont produit. C'est pas comme si c'était Zenimax qui venaient leur dire "en fait vos mods sont cools mêmes si vous voulez les enlever nous on veut pas, et vous pouvez rien dire parce qu'on possède le jeu". C'est Nexus, qui sert juste de plateforme d'upload de mod et de réseau social qui leur retire le droit de supprimer complétement leurs création du site. Que je sache à priori ils ont zéro droit sur les mods postés sur la plateforme. Si des modders veulent partir sur une plateforme qui les contraindra moins, très bien pour eux, et c'est justement de quoi il est question ici, comme disait xLight111x.

----------


## skyblazer

> Que je sache à priori ils ont zéro droit sur les mods postés sur la plateforme.


Bah justement, c'est faux. Les conditions d'utilisation de Nexus Mods l'indiquent bien:



> By submitting content to our services, you are granting an infinite, non-exclusive, worldwide, royalty-free license for Nexus Mods to store, distribute, copy or reproduce, edit, translate, reformat, publicly display, or perform the submitted content, at our discretion.

----------


## Molina

> On notera aussi que c'est du pur ajout de contenu, pas des fix qui devraient être fournis par les développeurs.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs marrant de voir les zigotos habituels râler contre les moddeurs qui fournissent plus de taf pour supporter le jeu que la boite qui est normalement payée pour ça mais bon, _we gamers_, les voleurs c'est pas les entreprises qui se reposent sur du travail amateur.  
> 
> J'en connais qui seraient à l'aise dans le département juridique de Nintendo.


Ben... Si les moddeurs se font exploités par l'entreprise... C'est pas mon problème hein. Ma vision, c'est que c'est un hobby et qu'on fait ça parce qu'on aime bien le jeu et créer des trucs. 

Les plus gros mods de Morrowind, sont du travail collaboratif où chacun peut venir ou partir et il n'y a pas de problème de "propriété d'asset ou de bout de code". D'ailleurs, sur le temps long... les mods qui ont survécu pendant 20 ans, sont ceux qui ont pu être maintenus par des tiers et non le créateur initial. Du coup, comme ça se passe là Dicsaw ? 

Le voleur c'est le créateur initial qui profite du travail d'un mec qui met à jour son mod 10 ans après ?

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ben... Si les moddeurs se font exploités par l'entreprise... C'est pas mon problème hein.


Ah bah ça, j'avais bien compris.  ::siffle::  Mais peut-être qu'au lieu de râler sur un mod "indispensable" retiré par l'auteur, il faudrait plutôt concentrer son sel sur la boite qui sort un jeu cassé.

J'ai vraiment besoin de souligner l'hypocrisie d'aligner un moddeur qui fait ça sur son temps libre quand les ""CoNsOmAtEuRs" sont bien contents de payer pour des jeux pétés ?

Revenez à la source du problème au lieu de gueuler sur les fabricants de rustine. Si c'est un mod cosmétique dont le jeu de base peut bien se passer, vous pourrez survivre à son retrait j'imagine. Sinon, allez prendre l'air ou... mettez vous au modding, de la même façon que les moddeurs devraient se mettre au développement de jeu _siilssonpacontan_.





> D'ailleurs, sur le temps long... les mods qui ont survécu pendant 20 ans, sont ceux qui ont pu être maintenus par des tiers et non le créateur initial. Du coup, comme ça se passe là Dicsaw ?


Ben comment ça se passe, je vais te le dire : l'auteur d'origine a été assez sympa pour laisser les sources de son boulot, donc c'est cool, dans le cas contraire ça n'aurait pas été cool. Mais y'a rien qui le force à le faire... et certainement pas la "PhIlOsOfI dU mOdDiNg" que les "CoNsOmAtEuRs" aiment bien décrire pour profiter de ce travail pour pas un rond. 

Oui en gros je vous traite de gros bébés hypocrites. Comme d'hab, on se concentre sur l'éthique quand ça concerne du travail distribué gratuitement, le reste on se torche avec et pour les grandes entreprises c'est open bar.

La on est à la limite du "les moddeurs devraient déjà être contents de pouvoir modder !", alors que si tout le monde achète Skyrim ou Fallout encore aujourd'hui c'est pour profiter des mods.

Cette histoire de Nexus c'est la même que Facebook et les infos utilisateurs au final : autant qu'ils indiquent directement que les uploads sur la plateforme appartiennent au site internet.

----------


## Maalak

Ben, du coup, c'est un peu normal que le gars qui a acheté un jeu à cause d'un mod râle lorsque l'auteur du dit mode décide de l'enlever sans raison et qu'il se retrouve donc avec un jeu qui ne fonctionne plus comme il le voulait et l'a poussé à acheter le jeu.
Alors, certes, on peut considérer que ce que propose le mod aurait dû être intégré au jeu par son développeur, ou que l'acheteur du jeu aurait dû considérer le jeu tel qu'il est de base et non moddé, mais voilà, c'est un tout, et donc même si c'est un travail gratuit effectué par le créateur du mod, on ne pourra pas empêcher le joueur de ne pas être content de le voir disparaître.

Imagine par exemple Beat Saber qui se verrait amputé de son mod d'ajout de pistes, tu verrais un peu la bronca que ça ferait, parce que c'est une des grosses raisons du succès du jeu.

----------


## Illynir

> Ben, du coup, c'est un peu normal que le gars qui a acheté un jeu à cause d'un mod râle lorsque l'auteur du dit mode décide de l'enlever sans raison et qu'il se retrouve donc avec un jeu qui ne fonctionne plus comme il le voulait et l'a poussé à acheter le jeu.


Euh non ? Déjà faut être un peu con pour acheter un jeu sur la base d'un mod, mais surtout le gars ne lui doit rien et fait ce qu'il veut.

----------


## Herman Speed

Et pourquoi ne pas faire comme Bohemia, créer des concours avec des brouzoufs à la clef.

C'est ainsi que Pugb est passé en jeu solo payant et que des modeurs ont été rémunérés.

Maintenant les DLCs payants sont ouverts aux modeurs.

----------


## Dicsaw

> on ne pourra pas empêcher le joueur de ne pas être content de le voir disparaître.


Tu ne peux rien empêcher, si t'as pas content t'es pas content, je vais pas te dire d'en rigoler. Paaar contre faudrait pousser la réflexion un peu plus loin que la gueulante auprès de l'auteur du mod, par exemple en proposant au développeur d’intégrer la chose officiellement (ce qui a été fait, il me semble). 

Après ce sont des choses qui arrivent, on a des jeux AAA à 70e dont le support s’arrête au bout de deux mois, alors bon...





> Et pourquoi ne pas faire comme Bohemia, créer des concours avec des brouzoufs à la clef.
> C'est ainsi que Pugb est passé en jeu solo payant et que des modeurs ont été rémunérés.
> Maintenant les DLCs payants sont ouverts aux modeurs.


Oui, c'est le système le plus sain que j'ai pu voir. L'idée du creation club n'est pas ignoble non plus mais ça a été très mal exécuté (l'usage de monnaie de singe pour acheter les mods...  ::XD:: ) et les raisons de l'existence de ce trucs ne sont pas les bonnes.

----------


## Herman Speed

Le fait d'ouvrir les Dlc aux modeurs donne des "accidents" heureux.



Rien d'indispensable mais une offre intéressante.

----------


## Baalim

> Euh non ? Déjà faut être un peu con pour acheter un jeu sur la base d'un mod, mais surtout le gars ne lui doit rien et fait ce qu'il veut.


Clairement. D'ailleurs personne n'avait acheté Half-Life pour team Fortress ou counter strike

----------


## Molina

> La on est à la limite du "les moddeurs devraient déjà être contents de pouvoir modder !", alors que si tout le monde achète Skyrim ou Fallout encore aujourd'hui c'est pour profiter des mods.


Bah oui clairement. Si demain Zenimax veut interdire le modding, Nexus met les clefs sous la porte.  C'est marrant d'ailleurs que tu parles de boite qui sortent de jeux cassés. C'est pas les moddeurs de No man Sky qui se plaignent des mises à jour régulières parce que ça casse leur mod ? 

Et pour te contredire encore une fois, le fond du problème, c'est que pour ces vieux jeux (Skyrim ou Fallout) l'esprit n'est plus d'installer 2-3 mods. C'est installer des centaines de mods, dépendants les uns des autres. Et c'était exactement ce qui emmerdait Nexus. Ils veulent mettre en place un service où tu télécharges une liste de mod, et hop, tu as ton jeu avec 1000 pluggins. Comment fais tu ça si à coté, D4rkNaurato a enlevé son mod dont 30 autres sont dépendants parce qu'ils considèrent que le mec qui a fait cette liste n'a pas fourni assez de travail ? Alors qu'en vrai, faire une liste qui soit stable, c'est un travail de malade.

De toute manière, c'est un non évènement. Aucun mod n'est irremplaçable, et l'outil sera quand même mis en place. Et globalement, les moddeurs sont plutôt positifs avec ces outils.

----------


## pipoop

> Clairement. D'ailleurs personne n'avait acheté Half-Life pour team Fortress ou counter strike


ou ARMA pour jouer a DayZ?

----------


## Wedgge

> Le fait d'ouvrir les Dlc aux modeurs donne des "accidents" heureux.
> https://youtu.be/a3fLU-m8ttM
> 
> Rien d'indispensable mais une offre intéressante.


J'ajouterai S.T.A.L.K.E.R Anomaly qui se pose là quand même : 




En plus c'est gratuit, pas cher payé pour jouer à Stalker 2 en avance  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Herman Speed

La différence, c'est que Zenimax ne gratifie pas les modeurs en espèce sonnante et tribuchante.

Les péons corrigent les bugs et créent du contenu de qualité, un geste, une approbation, compilation de la part de la compagnie seraient appréciés.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Je vous sens tous très déçu, mais en fait EA n'a pas signé avec *playerWON*, la boite qui veut transformer vos jeux vidéos en pages de pub. Il ne reste donc que Hi-Rez, qui a fait tourner un test sur Smite :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-company...ady-signed-up/

*Dead By Daylight*, la jeu de réparation de générateurs, a battu son record à 105.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://kotaku.com/dead-by-daylight-...m-f-1847225438

Un article sur l'économie des bons de guerre d'*EVE Online* et comment un petit malin en a profité pour s'enrichir (dans le futur), en espionnant efficacement :

https://www.thegamer.com/eve-online-war-bonds-economy/

Sept minutes de gameplay pour *System Shock Remake*. Le projet a été kickstarté en 2016 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-shock-remake/
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...age-47750.html




Un fan refait *Star Wars: KOTOR* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...s-really-cool/







La cinquième mise à jour de *Baldur's Gate 3* sera révélée et déployée la semaine prochaine :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bal...ch-5-next-week

Voici le RPG - Enquête *Gamedec*, qui sortira le 16 Septembre sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/det...investigations




Le shooter à l'isométrique borderlandesque *Space Punks* sortira en accès anticipé le 14 Juillet sur Steam :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nks-47751.html

----------


## Kody

> Bah justement, c'est faux. Les conditions d'utilisation de Nexus Mods l'indiquent bien:


 :Splash:  ok note à moi même, ne jamais poster de contenu sur Nexus.




> Ah bah ça, j'avais bien compris.  Mais peut-être qu'au lieu de râler sur un mod "indispensable" retiré par l'auteur, il faudrait plutôt concentrer son sel sur la boite qui sort un jeu cassé.
> 
> J'ai vraiment besoin de souligner l'hypocrisie d'aligner un moddeur qui fait ça sur son temps libre quand les ""CoNsOmAtEuRs" sont bien contents de payer pour des jeux pétés ?
> 
> Revenez à la source du problème au lieu de gueuler sur les fabricants de rustine. Si c'est un mod cosmétique dont le jeu de base peut bien se passer, vous pourrez survivre à son retrait j'imagine. Sinon, allez prendre l'air ou... mettez vous au modding, de la même façon que les moddeurs devraient se mettre au développement de jeu _siilssonpacontan_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aurais pas dit mieux. Par contre à part les mods de fix, il y a aussi eu des cas de modders de "gros" contenu (nouvelles zones, quêtes, etc) qui ont complétement retiré leur travail pour X raison. Mais là encore je vois pas où est le problème. Oui ça fait chier mais s'il/elle l'a enlevé, c'est surement une bonne raison.




> Et pour te contredire encore une fois, le fond du problème, c'est que pour ces vieux jeux (Skyrim ou Fallout) l'esprit n'est plus d'installer 2-3 mods. C'est installer des centaines de mods, dépendants les uns des autres. Et c'était exactement ce qui emmerdait Nexus. Ils veulent mettre en place un service où tu télécharges une liste de mod, et hop, tu as ton jeu avec 1000 pluggins. Comment fais tu ça si à coté, D4rkNaurato a enlevé son mod dont 30 autres sont dépendants parce qu'ils considèrent que le mec qui a fait cette liste n'a pas fourni assez de travail ? Alors qu'en vrai, faire une liste qui soit stable, c'est un travail de malade.


Autant c'est bien de pouvoir modder rapidement son jeu avec plein de fix/contenu, autant ça m'attriste parce que ça risque d'encore plus anonymiser les modders. Et si les listes déconnent, où est-ce que le SAML va se faire ? Qui va s'en occuper ? Est-ce qu'il y en aura au moins un ? Je suis pas sûr de la réussite de la manœuvre tant ça a l'air casse gueule.

----------


## Illynir

> Clairement. D'ailleurs personne n'avait acheté Half-Life pour team Fortress ou counter strike


Et donc ? Ça justifie de râler parce que le mec vire son mod ? C'est leur faute si il achète un jeu en se basant sur un mod.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Bah oui clairement. Si demain Zenimax veut interdire le modding, Nexus met les clefs sous la porte.


Et tu peux virer pas mal de ventes pour leurs jeux. Donc bon, cet argument en mousse de patron d'entreprise...





> C'est marrant d'ailleurs que tu parles de boite qui sortent de jeux cassés. C'est pas les moddeurs de No man Sky qui se plaignent des mises à jour régulières parce que ça casse leur mod ?


Et ? En lançant le jeu avec des mods je crois que t'as un avertissement qui dit qu'il n'y a pas de support pour les mods. T'as pas de sdk ni rien, je vois pas bien le rapport, ça embête tout le monde mais c'est le jeu.

Par contre la ou je suis d'accord c'est que certains devraient passer leur temps autrement qu'en moddant, vu les remerciements qu'ils ont de la part des "consommat3urs", des éditeurs ou parfois même des développeurs (The Hunter *tousse*).

----------


## 564.3

Bah typiquement les éditeurs mettent dans les EULA que tout mod leur appartient.
D'ailleurs je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe si un jour ils s'embrouillent avec Nexus, qui dit aussi que tout lui appartient  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Et donc ? Ça justifie de râler parce que le mec vire son mod ? C'est leur faute si il achète un jeu en se basant sur un mod.


Et rien. Je te faisais juste remarquer que tu venais juste de traiter d'abrutis des millions de joueurs.

----------


## Sharn

Kojima est un parfait génie marketing ou il a le cul bordé de nouilles ?  ::XD::

----------


## Sangoon

> https://youtu.be/x4IqT3Skb9E
> 
> 
> Kojima est un parfait génie marketing ou il a le cul bordé de nouilles ?


Vraiment sympa cette vidéo, merci pour le partage.
Si tout ce qu'il présente se trouve être fondé, c'est énorme.

----------


## Elma

> https://youtu.be/x4IqT3Skb9E
> 
> 
> Kojima est un parfait génie marketing ou il a le cul bordé de nouilles ?


Ouai vachement intéressant, j'ai toujours adoré les histoires d’enquêtes internet chelou. La sous fond de Kojima, et de jeu d'horreur ça rend encore mieux.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

La communauté commence la bêta publique d'une "boîte à outils" de modding, nommée  Legendary Explorer, pour *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-mass-eff...-tools-arrive/




Le département de la justice US enquête sur l'*Overwatch League*. En gros, la masse salariale d'une équipe ne peut dépasser 1.6 millions de dollars pour faire partie de la ligue. Si c'est le cas, l'organisation doit payer deux fois l'excédent, une fois aux membres de l'équipe et une fois en tant que "taxe de luxe" à la ligue. Et ça empêche les équipes de proposer des salaires compétitifs (comprendre, qui deviendraient vite délirants), et c'est pas bien, niveau loi antitrust :

https://www.pcgamer.com/us-departmen...ft-salary-cap/

*Quake* a 25 ans et pour fêter ça, une carte originale de Quake revient sur Quake Champions. Quake :

https://www.pcgamer.com/quake-champi...al-quake-maps/

J'ai envie de dire que la boucle est bouclée, avec *Star Wars Visions*, un anime dans l'univers de Star Trek :

https://gizmodo.com/star-wars-vision...-on-1847226050




Ça se passe bien pour le nouveau réseau social de Trump, qui découvre internet ... Et est inondé de hentai de Sonic. Non, il n'y a pas d'exemples dans l'article :

https://kotaku.com/sonic-smut-is-flo...ork-1847226591

Jason Schreier confirme les rumeurs de Tom Henderson sur *GTA 6*, à savoir la Vice City moderne et une sortie pas avant 2025 :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-6-rumours-corraborated/





Du gameplay pour *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles*, qui doit sortir le 15 Octobre en occident sur tout sauf Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/demo...-2021-gameplay




Une cartouche NES de *The Legend of Zelda* est en vente aux enchères ... à 110.000 dollars :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...000-and-rising

https://comics.ha.com/itm/video-game...a/7261-28030.s

Le prochain épisode de la série de jeux d'horreur *Dark Pictures Anthology* devrait s'appeler The Devil In Me :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...he-devil-in-me

Un piratin fait apparaître un message à la fin des parties d'*Apex Legends*, signalant que *Titanfall* a de gigantesques problèmes de piratage :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...anfall-hackers

https://twitter.com/alphaINTEL/statu...anfall-hackers




> "To this day, Titanfall 1 is still on sale on the Origin, and more recently Steam, even though it is unplayable. Respawn, the developers, have been contacted about this matter numerous times in many ways. Even when the developers have been directly contacted, as soon as the topic of the Titanfall 1 problem is brought up, they stop replying. Electronic Arts, the parent company of Respawn and publisher for Titanfall 1 are aware of the situation, with countless reports to their client support and forums over the years."

----------


## cooly08

> Poy poy,
> 
> La communauté commence la bêta publique d'une "boîte à outils" de modding, nommée  Legendary Explorer, pour *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/new-mass-eff...-tools-arrive/
> 
> https://youtu.be/l6VaHXi_G9c


Ah purée la vidéo. Excellent.  :^_^:

----------


## Elma

> Jason Schreier confirme les rumeurs de Tom Henderson sur *GTA 6*, à savoir la Vice City moderne et une sortie pas avant 2025 :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/gta-6-rumours-corraborated/


2025 ! La vache.
Dire qu'ils ont annulé Bully 2  ::sad::

----------


## Robix66

> Vraiment sympa cette vidéo, merci pour le partage.
> Si tout ce qu'il présente se trouve être fondé, c'est énorme.


C'est surtout débunké depuis deux semaines, tout le monde s'en enflammé en voyant un faux studio, sauf que c'est juste un mec qui essaie d'arnaquer son monde.

----------


## Sangoon

> C'est surtout débunké depuis deux semaines, tout le monde s'en enflammé en voyant un faux studio, sauf que c'est juste un mec qui essaie d'arnaquer son monde.


Ok, j'était passé à côté, merci pour la précision.

----------


## Nacodaco

> C'est surtout débunké depuis deux semaines, tout le monde s'en enflammé en voyant un faux studio, sauf que c'est juste un mec qui essaie d'arnaquer son monde.


Qui essaie d'arnaquer qui ? J'ai du rater un épisode.

La dernière fois que j'ai entendu parler de cette histoire. Le "pseudo-Kojima" avait du faire une vidéo face-cam pour prouver qu'il était lui-même (a priori il ne voulait pas au départ, peut-être qu'il a une vie ce dingue ?) suite aux harcèlements répétés.

----------


## Robix66

> Qui essaie d'arnaquer qui ? J'ai du rater un épisode.
> 
> La dernière fois que j'ai entendu parler de cette histoire. Le "pseudo-Kojima" avait du faire une vidéo face-cam pour prouver qu'il était lui-même (a priori il ne voulait pas au départ, peut-être qu'il a une vie ce dingue ?) suite aux harcèlements répétés.


Le pseudo-Kojima qui essaie d'arnaquer au choix Sony, des investisseurs, ou les joueurs. Le "studio" (7 équipes et 50 personnes selon lui) bosse avec Sony "depuis 5 ans" (et son Kickstarter qui a récolté 250€ avec 1 seul backer), ce qui ne l'a pas empêché de sortir des jeux atroces sur le Play Store ou Steam pendant ce temps là (pas plus tard qu'en décembre), qui sort une vidéo avec des assets achetés sur le store Unreal ("parce qu'on a été pris au dépourvu par Sony pour le post de blog"), et qui depuis repousse la sortie de sa bande annonce, d'abord de quelques jours, puis en mois.

Il n'y a pas de studio, juste un mec qui fait joujoue avec des assets et qui s'est retrouvé embarqué beaucoup trop loin par ses conneries.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Ça se passe bien pour le nouveau réseau social de Trump, qui découvre internet ... Et est inondé de hentai de Sonic. Non, il n'y a pas d'exemples dans l'article :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/sonic-smut-is-flo...ork-1847226591


Putain y'a Scott Morisson (premier ministre Australien très à droite) et Margaret Tatchaire qui répondent à des types qui veulent mater des pornos avec Sonic dedans  ::XD:: 
Ça donne presque envie d'aller trainer sur ce site  :^_^:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Le pseudo-Kojima qui essaie d'arnaquer au choix Sony, des investisseurs, ou les joueurs. Le "studio" (7 équipes et 50 personnes selon lui) bosse avec Sony "depuis 5 ans" (et son Kickstarter qui a récolté 250€ avec 1 seul backer), ce qui ne l'a pas empêché de sortir des jeux atroces sur le Play Store ou Steam pendant ce temps là (pas plus tard qu'en décembre), qui sort une vidéo avec des assets achetés sur le store Unreal ("parce qu'on a été pris au dépourvu par Sony pour le post de blog"), et qui depuis repousse la sortie de sa bande annonce, d'abord de quelques jours, puis en mois.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de studio, juste un mec qui fait joujoue avec des assets et qui s'est retrouvé embarqué beaucoup trop loin par ses conneries.


Merci de ta réponse. Tu es des articles sur le sujet (sur le fait que le studio n'existerait pas ou qu'ils arnaqueraient Sony) ?

Je ne trouve rien qui va plus loin que ma précédente explication. C'est de l'interprétation ? Parce qu'au final, effectivement leur partenariat, vu le résultat actuel c'est pas très glop.

----------


## Dicsaw

C'était rigolo au début, puis le reddit en question s'est transformé en antichambre du complotisme pro-sonyais. Ils appellent ça un ARG mais ce n'en est même pas un.

A noter que la démo existe et que le "studio" bosse avec Nuare, si c'est un scam ça ne fera pas tomber qu'une seule personne. :/

----------


## Robix66

> Merci de ta réponse. Tu es des articles sur le sujet (sur le fait que le studio n'existerait pas ou qu'ils arnaqueraient Sony) ?
> 
> Je ne trouve rien qui va plus loin que ma précédente explication. C'est de l'interprétation ? Parce qu'au final, effectivement leur partenariat, vu le résultat actuel c'est pas très glop.


C'est de l'interprétation oui. Après j'y vais peut-être fort avec "arnaque", ça peut simplement être un mec embarqué dans sa mythomanie.
Sur les jeux qu'il a sorti : https://www.resetera.com/threads/blu.../post-67853257
Son kickstarter : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-vr-and-conso/
Et quelques doutes soulevés chez Bloomberg : https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-s-silent-hill



> But the conversation raised many more questions. Kahraman would not make other members of his team available for interviews and would only identify one, who didn’t respond to a request for comment. Kahraman said he had signed a contract with Sony but wouldn’t offer specifics. He also said the game was funded by investors but wouldn’t say who. “There is a reason for that, but I really can’t talk about it,” Kahraman said.
> 
> Kahraman named two of the “six or seven” outsourcing companies that he said Blue Box is working with: Nuare Studio and Dekogon Studios. Representatives for both companies declined to comment.

----------


## Sharn

En tout cas l'histoire m'a fait tripper au visionnage. Les gars vont chercher très très loin.  ::lol::

----------


## Azerty

> Les gars vont chercher très très loin.


Non mais tu comprends, Kojima s'est pris en selfie dans un miroir, c'est bien la preuve que tout est vrai.  ::rolleyes::   ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Phil Spencer a dit des trucs sur *Fable*. Bon, pas grand chose de nouveau mis à part que vous y jouerez avant The Elder Scrolls 6, ce qui ne surprendra pas grand monde, vu que Bethesda a commencé à travailler sur ce dernier il y a deux heures :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fable-will-b...der-scrolls-6/

Un jeu de cambriolage avec une équipe de pingouins. Oui, parce que pourquoi pas. Voici *The Greatest Penguin Heist Of All Time*, en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-latest-i...ulling-heists/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_of_All_Time/




L'*Oculus Rift S* n'est plus en vente sur le site d'Oculus et la production a cessé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/it-was-a-nic...e-oculus-site/

Un siège Gamer de BMW ... Faut vraiment qu'il soit baqué pour soutenir les mouvements du corps dans les virages, c'est important :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bmw-rivalwor...-gaming-chair/

Le hash-rate total dédié au minage d'*Ethereum* a baissé de 19% en un mois. Sûrement l'influence de l'article de CPC Hardware qui a fait se rendre compte aux utilisateurs des cryptomonnaies à quel point ils chiaient sur la planète tout en participant à une gigantesque arnaque. Ça, ou les mesures de la Chine, personne ne peut vraiment le dire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ethereum-net...ash-rate-drop/

Le simulateur de bataille de la guerre de sécession *Battle Cry of Freedom*, annoncé par Flying Squirrel Entertainment (Mount & Blade: Warband – Napoleonic Wars) il y a 9 ans, est apparu sur Steam avec une sortie prévue en 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nearly-a-dec...ears-on-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ry_of_Freedom/

Voici le RPG à l'isométrique *Black Geyser: Couriers Of Darkness*, kickstarté en 2019, qui doit sortir le 26 Août :

https://kotaku.com/black-geyser-look...ait-1847230894

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_Darkness/




Il semblerait que, selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, Konami pense à faire de *PES 2022*, l'autre simulation de football, un free-to-play :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pes-2022-...to-journalist/

Il semblerait aussi que, selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, Nintendo cherche à relancer *Donkey Kong*, avec un jeu, une série animée (j'ai des flashs de la série 3D en France qui me font trembler de dégoût), et une zone dans le parc d'attraction Nintendo :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-animation/

Voici la scène d'introduction et du gameplay de *Tales of Arise*, qui doit sortir le 10 Septembre sur tout. Il y a aussi la chanson dans l'article si vous êtes intéressés :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/tale...-gameplay-more







*Bloober Team* (Layers of Fear, The Medium) travaille sur 3 projets :
- H2O, qui est en fait Layers Of Fear 3.
- BLACK, un jeu d'exploration-survie-combat à la première personne. Y a des gens qui hurlent Silent Hill, mais bon, leurs yeux injectés de sang minent ma confiance.
- Dum Spiro, un jeu d'horreur qui se passe dans un ghetto polonais pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/bloob...ack-dum-spiro/

Quelques informations supplémentaires sur *Elden Ring* (utilisation de l'environnement, rencontres aléatoires de grouillots et de créatures mythiques, et des douzaines de compétences à tester) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/banda...ut-elden-ring/

Voici le jeu d'action-aventure *Escape from Naraka*, qui doit sortir le 219 Juillet sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/esc...emple-balinais

----------


## KOUB

Voici aussi le jeu d'orientation *StarPicker*, prévu pour le 9 Juillet sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sta...nnonce-arrivee




Il est maintenant possible de partager des missions sur *Elite Dangerous Odyssey* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/eli...and-fixes-bugs

La mise à jour 1.3 de *RimWorld* doit être déployée dans environ 2 semaines. En même temps qu'une extension nommée Ideology :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rim...-big-13-update

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...38840867001419

*Final Fantasy 14* a fait péter son record de nombre de joueurs simultanés sur Steam a 45.752 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...players-record

Une raison était qu'Asmongold, un streamer World Of Warcraft y jouait pour la première fois ... Et des joueurs sont venus le voir en gros paquets, faisant péter leurs grosses animations diverses et variées, pour tout faire ramer à 2fps, histoire de bien montrer leur fierté d'être cons :

https://www.pcgamer.com/streamers-fi...ned-by-idiots/

https://clips.twitch.tv/NurturingHea...t_medium=embed

Plutôt que de bosser pour que le jeu puisse fonctionner sans le serveur d’authentification DRM qui a fermé, Ubisoft a retiré *Might and Magic 10 - Legacy*, sorti en 2014, de la vente :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...erver-shutdown

Il vous en coutera 9£ pour passer de la version PS4 de *Ghost of Tsushima* à la version PS5 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...atures-at-gbp9




Le marché des jeux vidéos devrait atteindre 200 milliards de dollars en 2024 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/04/n...-200b-in-2024/

Un article des Numériques sur le lien entre cryptomonnaies et rançongiciels :

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/pro/ra...s-a165767.html

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Euh non ? Déjà faut être un peu con pour acheter un jeu sur la base d'un mod, mais surtout le gars ne lui doit rien et fait ce qu'il veut.


Non par forcément, regarde Black Mesa, à la base c'est un mod  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

> Voici le jeu d'action-aventure *Escape from Naraka*, qui doit sortir le 21 Juillet sur PC :


Le *29* Juillet. HA. Bravo les fakes news  :Clap:

----------


## The Kusabi

Cachez les enfants, ATARI (Infogrames) est de retour !!! 
https://gamergen.com/actualites/atar...-play-322221-1




> Notre intention avec toute expérience de jeu est de fournir des moments accessibles et joyeux de jeu significatif. C'est le cœur d'Atari et ce qui lie notre histoire à notre avenir. À cette fin, nous pensons que le jeu premium est mieux représentatif de ce type d'expérience de jeu et de l'ADN d'Atari.

----------


## Vroum

Grosse surprise, une switch oled.

----------


## Maximelene

5 ans de rumeurs sur une Switch Pro pour finalement n'avoir qu'un écran OLED.  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

2021, Nintendo découvre l'Ethernet  ::ninja::

----------


## DreadMetis

Conf' Nacon Connect 2021 à 19h https://youtu.be/IZalMSU7btA

----------


## Gero

> 2021, Nintendo découvre l'Ethernet


22 ans après la Dreamcast, c'est bô.
Par contre la Switch avec la 4k ça part dans la poubelle lol.

Mais l'écran OLED çase laisse voir. Si y a une édition collector Metroid Dread par contre je vais passer à la caisse  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Vous oubliez que l'écran passe de 6.2" à 7"  ::o: 
Par contre ils n'ont rien dit à propos de nouveaux sticks  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

Maintenant si ils pouvaient sortir des jeux, ça serait pas plus mal  ::trollface:: 




> Vous oubliez que l'écran passe de 6.2" à 7" 
> Par contre ils n'ont rien dit à propos de nouveaux sticks


Quels nouveaux sticks ?  ::ninja:: 

Joycons compatibles donc ils ne vont rien changer.

----------


## Maximelene

Les joycons peuvent être compatible tout en rendant les sticks moins fragiles.

----------


## Gero

Les rumeurs du DLSS qui partent en fumées.

----------


## Illynir

C'est cool, tu pourras toujours avoir tes jeux en 540p la plupart du temps et qui atteignent difficilement 30 FPS, mais au moins le ratio de contraste sera bon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

Ah oué pas mal la Switch pro 8k.  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> 5 ans de rumeurs sur une Switch Pro pour finalement n'avoir qu'un écran OLED.


Mais alors, elle ne fera pas tourner Cyberkeupon 2077 à 60 fps avec ray tracing ?  ::sad:: 

Ah cruelle désillusion !

----------


## FB74

> 5 ans de rumeurs sur une Switch Pro pour finalement n'avoir qu'un écran OLED.


Ou une édition Zelda collector. 

Ah mais euh...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Vivement la Switch OLED édition Skyward Sword.  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

> Vivement la Switch OLED édition Skyward Sword.


Ce sera la switch O Laide dans ce cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Deux salves d'ajout sur le gamepass, avec notamment Tropico 6 et UFC 4 le 8 juillet, The Medium et Farming Simulator 2019 le 15.

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/xbox...re-in-mid-july

----------


## Anonyme220825

Un nouveau FPS en préparation chez 4A Games pour faire cramer des 3080 Ti et la future génération des 4000 et des 5000 !

https://nofrag.com/les-developpeurs-...n-nouveau-fps/

----------


## Getz

> Deux salves d'ajout sur le gamepass, avec notamment Tropico 6 et UFC 4 le 8 juillet, The Medium et Farming Simulator 2019 le 15.
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/xbox...re-in-mid-july


The Medium y est déjà dans le gamepass, c'est l'ajout au Cloud qui est pour le 15.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un nouveau FPS en préparation chez 4A Games pour faire cramer des 3080 Ti et la future génération des 4000 et des 5000 !
> 
> https://nofrag.com/les-developpeurs-...n-nouveau-fps/


Journalisme total et engagé:



> La seule chose que l’on sait, en plus d’être un FPS, c’est qu’il y aura des « créatures », car le titre de l’un des jobs est Creatures Concept Artist


J'ai cru voir un Sound Designer. On est à peu près certain qu'il y aura des bruitages en jeu, mais l'investigation continue.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le FPS *RoboCop: Rogue City* a été annoncé par Nacon pour 2023 :

https://www.ign.com/articles/nacon-c...announced-news




Techpowerup a créé une librairie de DLSS modifiables et surtout fiables :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dlss-version...ry-collection/

Alors ... Le créateur de RomUniverse, celui a pris des dommages et intérêts de 2.1 millions de dollars à payer à Nintendo, dont il a raté le premier versement de 50$, pense très fort à remettre son site en ligne mais sans contenu de la marque aux deux plombiers. Il faut savoir que les dommages et intérêts initialement demandés étaient de 15 millions mais qu'ils ont été diminués car le défendant avait fait preuve de bonne volonté en débranchant le site avant le procès. Alors à votre avis, il est un peu con ou il trolle ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/owner-of-rom...bring-it-back/

Nexon a annoncé *Project HP* (nom provisoire), un jeu de bataille multijoueur mediéval fantastique sur PC. Les inscriptions pour l'alpha commencent le 6 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/project-hp-i...melt-your-rig/




Le jeu d'action - arts martiaux *Clash: Artifacts of Chaos*, qui se passe dans l'univers de Zeno Clash a été annoncé sur PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bizarre-braw...acts-of-chaos/




Des nouvelles de *Darkest Dungeon 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/darkest-dung...save-humanity/

Le RPG *Blue Reflection : Second Light* sortira le 10 Octobre sur PS4 et Switch au Japon et plus tard sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050840879.html




Le jeu d'horreur *Ad Infinitum* a été annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC pour 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050840829.html

----------


## Vroum

Amazon ouvre Lumberyard et en profite pour le rafraichir un peu, à commencer par le nom.
On parlera maintenant de *O3DE*, pour _Open 3D Engine_, et d'autres partenaires viendront se greffer au projet maintenant en open-source.

----------


## Bibik

> Le RPG *Blue Reflection : Second Light* sortira le 10 Octobre sur PS4 et Switch au Japon et plus tard sur Steam


Sympa, c'était 50/50 entre la suite de Blue Reflection et un troisième épisode de Ryza, soulagé de voir que Gust n'essaie pas de trop essorer sa licence malgré la tonne de pognon qu'elle génère.
J'espère que la suite aura une OST aussi bien que le premier, et un peu plus de technique (surtout niveau portage)

----------


## mithrandir3

> Mais alors, elle ne fera pas tourner Cyberkeupon 2077 à 60 fps avec ray tracing ? 
> 
> Ah cruelle désillusion !


Par contre comme l'OLED a tendance à moins consomer que le LCD, elle aura peut être une durée sur batterie plus élevée ?

----------


## KOUB

*Blood Bowl 3*, toujours prévu pour Février 2022 sur toutes les plateformes, présente son mode campagne :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050840825.html




*Mass Effect: Corsair* était un spin-off prévu sur Nintendo DS et finalement annulé :

https://kotaku.com/mass-effect-corsa...nte-1847229468

Un bande-annonce pour *Rugby 22*, le jeu de marelle prévu sur tout sauf Switch :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/rugb.../2300-6455752/




Interview de Yoshinori Kitase (producteur), Naoki Hamaguchi, et Motomu Toriyama (co-directeurs) qui travaillent sur la suite de *Final Fantasy 7 Remake* :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...ake-interview/

Les pré-commandes sont ouvertes pour *Pine Creek*, un jeu d'enquête sur Game Boy Color parce que pourquoi pas ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/game-boy-co...me-pine-creek/




Ça se passe bien suite à l'achat de *Codemasters* par EA, vu que les CEO et CFO ont quitté leurs fonctions au bout de 4 mois :

https://www.thegamer.com/codemasters...e-ea-takeover/

Des nouvelles de *Tunic*, le jeu Zelda-esque au renard, dont une démo était disponible sur Steam pendant le Summer Game Fest, par une interview de son créateur, Andrew Shouldice :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14314...n-createur.htm

Bandai-Namco a déposé *One Piece Odyssey* au Japon, MHUI et MHUR en Europe :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/band...mhur-in-europe

Voici la cinématique d'ouverture de *Lost Judgment*, qui doit sortir le 24 Septembre sur les Playstation et les XBox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/lost...ning-cinematic




le point'n click d'horreur psychologique *Saint Kotar* a été annoncé sur consoles et PC pour 2021. Un prologue est disponible gratuitement sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/soed...les-pc-in-2021

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...e_Yellow_Mask/

Le jeu de course *Skydrift Infinity* sortira le 29 Juillet sur consoles d'ancienne génération et Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/skyd...unches-july-29




Le *State of Play* de Sony aura lieu le 8 Juillet et ça parlera Deathloop, jeux indés et autres titres :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/stat...rd-party-games

----------


## Baalim

Le skydrift ressemble étrangement au premier  :tired:

----------


## KOUB

Le beat'em up *Fading Afternoon* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/the-...ternoon-for-pc




*Vampire: The Masquerade – Swansong* est retardé à Février 2022, mais on a droit à un trailer pour Galeb quand même :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/vamp...racter-trailer




Le jeu d'infiltration *The Lord of the Rings: Gollum*, basé sur le lore des Totally Spies, sortira sur tout à l'Automne 2022. Et une petite interview pour aller avec :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/the-...s-in-fall-2022




Le jeu de skate *Session* sortira sur tout sauf Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/sess...box-one-and-pc




Le jeu d'automates qui se cognent dessus pendant la révolution française, *Steelrising* a été annoncé pour Juin 2022, sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC. Avec du gameplay pour compléter :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/stee...meplay-trailer

----------


## Sangoon

Merci pour les fils de news KOUB

----------


## KOUB

Voici le jeu d'aventures *The End of the Sun*, prévu sur PC, PS4 et XBox One pour fin 2021 ou début 2022 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/end...ts-surnaturels




Comme ça, sans prévenir, *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* supporte la manette Dualsense sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ass...-support-on-pc

Les 50 marketeux-cadres-sups-de-la-génération-startup qui dirigent maintenant *Atari* changent de stratégie et vont cesser de faire dans le free-to-play mobile. Les serveurs seront débranchés ou les jeux vendus bien qu'ils insistent sur le fait que les jeux ont eu beaucoup de succès et ont une base-utilisateurs fidèle. Ben ouais mon cochon. Atari revend aussi ses casinos en Afrique. Tout ça pour se concentrer sur les "jeux premium". On leur souhaite bien du courage avec la VCS, universellement présentée comme une calculette de luxe. Ha, par contre, ils continuent aussi d'étudier comment profiter des cryptomonnaies et des NFT :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-console-games
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ames-strategy/
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14339...oles-et-pc.htm
https://www.destructoid.com/atari-ne...g-pc-consoles/

Le footballeur *Marcus Rashford* a envoyé une PS5 (et FIFA 21 mais bon) a un enfant de 9 ans, après avoir vu ses efforts pour lever de l'argent pour FareShare, une organisation contre la faim qu'il supporte lui-même :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ndraising-work

*King of Fighters 15* sortira finalement aussi sur les XBox Series, mais pas la XBox One :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...series-x-and-s

Lumberyard change de nom, et devient *Open 3D Engine* ... Et open-source :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/06/a...-20-companies/




*Pokémon Go* a 5 ans aujourd'hui ... Et a ramené 5 milliards de dollars :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ears-old-today
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=7c05db93752e

----------


## Silver

Lumberyard n'était pas censé être un fork du CryEngine ? Du coup, O3DE serait aussi proche du CryEngine ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Lumberyard n'était pas censé être un fork du CryEngine ? Du coup, O3DE serait aussi proche du CryEngine ?


À priori il a été largement ré-écrit : https://nitter.snopyta.org/derekrees...75974428463107 J’imagine que sinon Crytek râlerait un peu...

----------


## Silver

C'est ce qu'ils ont l'air de dire aussi dans ce long post :
https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/game...pen-3d-engine/

Ils disent que chaque aspect du moteur est modulaire et que l'open source devrait permettre de se retrouver avec pas mal de contenu intéressant à intégrer.
À voir ce que ça donne niveau visuel aussi une fois que des projets commenceront à voir le jour.

----------


## KOUB

Deuxième dose du jour,

Et le jeu de courses *Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown* se passera à ... Hong Kong ! Ça va bien se passer :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tes...t-in-hong-kong




*Danganronpa Decadence* sortira le 3 Décembre sur Switch en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dang...hes-december-3

Vous pourrez personnaliser l'apparence de votre personnage de Diablo IV jusqu'au bout des ongles :

https://www.thegamer.com/diablo-4-mo...ve-experience/

Le MMO orienté PvP *Crowfall* est sorti sur PC :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/cr.../1100-6493626/




Du gameplay pour le jeu de nettoyage de scène de crime *Serial Cleaners* :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/seri.../2300-6455761/




Vous avez aimé la présentation du jeu *Robocop* ? Pas de bol, c'est Teyon qui s'en occupe, connu pour le pourrave Terminator: Resistance, et Rambo: The Video Game, un railshooter sorti en 2014. Youhou :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-robocop-game/

Vous prendrez bien un speedrun pacifiste de *Ninja Gaiden* ? Non, ben si quand même :

https://kotaku.com/ninja-gaiden-paci...-af-1847240419




À vos risques et périls, mais un concept-art de Big Daddy de *Bioshock* sans casque existe :

https://www.destructoid.com/bioshock...t-concept-art/



Spoiler Alert! 






Et *Solasta: Crown of the Magister* rajoutera la classe du sorcier dans sa grosse mise à jour du 13 Juillet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/solasta-crow...st-big-update/

----------


## Higgins

C'est vraiment de la daube Terminator Resistance?
J'avais lu ici et là des avis disant que c'était sympathique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Autant ressortir Future Shock ou Skynet.
Putain mais pourquoi y'a pas un vrai remake/reboot respectueux de ces jeux ?  :Emo:

----------


## pipoop

> Autant ressortir Future Shock ou Skynet.
> Putain mais pourquoi y'a pas un vrai remake/reboot respectueux de ces jeux ?


Parceque si tu fais de la merde, tu peux toujours en faire un autre en disant on as fait mieux vous verrez ACHETEZ!!
Si tu fais bien du premier coup....bah t'as pas cette excuse
 ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Du FSR pour Edge Of Eternity




> Game dev says AMD Super Resolution only took ‘a few hours’ to implement




https://www.digitaltrends.com/comput...e-of-eternity/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est vraiment de la daube Terminator Resistance?
> J'avais lu ici et là des avis disant que c'était sympathique.


Non c'est pas une daube, loin de là. Ça reste un jeu développé avec peu de moyens, donc un peu brut de décoffrage, mais c'est le seul truc Terminator qui respecte la licence depuis le film T2 (et les comics dans une certaine mesure).
Du coup démonté par la critique, salué par les fans de la licence.

On verra ce qu'ils vont faire avec Robocop vu comment la licence a aussi été maltraitée niveau cinéma.

----------


## Higgins

Mais oui!
Bon faut que je le teste ce Terminator dans ce cas.
Et un bon Robocop où on parcourt les bas fonds de Detroit en mitraillant des punks dans le zob, c'est le genre de chose dont le monde a besoin en ce moment.

----------


## Vroum

D'après Jason Schreier, l'avenir d'Assassin's Creed rime avec live service. 
Objectif un max de pognon s'inspirer des succès comme Fortnite et GTA5 en combinant les efforts d'Ubi Quebec et Montreal pour créer AC: Infinity.
Dans un contexte interne déjà marqué par un certain nombre d'affaires, ça ne fait pas forcément que des heureux.





Edit : le communiqué d'Ubisoft.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merde, le seul atout d'AC ce'était d'être un jeu solo avec un contexte historique sympatoche.
Si c'est pour en faire un truc online encore plus essore pognon, qu'ils aillent se faire....

----------


## Dicsaw

Bah au pire ça changera rien à la formule qu'ils rincent depuis 15 ans : un épisode puis quatre mods qui changent la période historique.
Ce sera pareil mais avec une base unifiée, au lieu de sortir un nouveau jeu il y aura des packs.

Dans les deux cas c'est de la merde de toute façon, si il vous faut ça pour le comprendre, la refonte jeu service aura au moins ce mérite...  :X1:

----------


## pipoop

quand on se retrouvera a 8 assasins dans un buisson en faisant la queue pour buter la meme cible...ou j'ai confondu avec un mmo

----------


## pesos

> D'après Jason Schreier, l'avenir d'Assassin's Creed rime avec live service. 
> Objectif un max de pognon s'inspirer des succès comme Fortnite et GTA5 en combinant les efforts Ubi Quebec et Montreal pour créer AC: Infinity.
> Dans un contexte interne déjà marqué par un certain nombre d'affaires, ça ne fait pas forcément que des heureux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : le communiqué d'Ubisoft.


Ils sont tellement cons c'est pas possible d'être aussi déconnecté.

Faudrait voir à leur rappeler que toutes leurs tentatives de GAS se sont vautrées en beauté.

----------


## Molina

> Ils sont tellement cons c'est pas possible d'être aussi déconnecté.
> 
> Faudrait voir à leur rappeler que toutes leurs tentatives de GAS se sont vautrées en beauté.


Surtout que je ne vois pas comment ça va se goupiller. Je vais payer un abonnement pour avoir les 10 prochains AC ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Faudrait voir à leur rappeler que toutes leurs tentatives de GAS se sont vautrées en beauté.


Rainbow Six Siege ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> Surtout que je ne vois pas comment ça va se goupiller. Je vais payer un abonnement pour avoir les 10 prochains AC ?


GaaS ne veut pas forcément dire "abonnement".

----------


## pesos

> Rainbow Six Siege ? 
> 
> 
> 
> GaaS ne veut pas forcément dire "abonnement".


Cool un FPS multi. Rien à voir quoi.

Si tu veux faire un parallèle, mieux vaut parler de The Division qui est déjà _un peu_ plus proche.

----------


## Maximelene

> Cool un FPS multi. Rien à voir quoi.





> Faudrait voir à leur rappeler que *toutes leurs tentatives de GAS* se sont vautrées en beauté.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Molina

> Rainbow Six Siege ? 
> 
> 
> 
> GaaS ne veut pas forcément dire "abonnement".


Ben c'est surtout que je ne vois pas sinon. Si c'est pouvoir acheter du cosmétique ou du cheat... Ben, ça existe déjà. Donc à part dire qu'ils vont améliorer leur serveur pour soutenir plusieurs jeu sur la même interface... Ok. Cool pour eux j'imagine.
Dans GTA 5, j'arrive y voir l'intérêt. Ca renouvellement constamment l'intérêt au jeu solo. Dans des AC dont l'intérêt premier est de changer d'époque et de lieu... C'est un peu plus flou leur twitt'.

----------


## pesos

T'as réussi à me fatiguer en 2 posts, t'as vraiment un don  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Maximelene

> T'as réussi à me fatiguer en 2 posts, t'as vraiment un don


Ah la la, l'éternel "t'es chiant à me corriger quand je dis de la merde".  ::rolleyes:: 




> Ben c'est surtout que je ne vois pas sinon. Si c'est pouvoir acheter du cosmétique ou du cheat... Ben, ça existe déjà. Donc à part dire qu'ils vont améliorer leur serveur pour soutenir plusieurs jeu sur la même interface... Ok. Cool pour eux j'imagine.
> Dans GTA 5, j'arrive y voir l'intérêt. Ca renouvellement constamment l'intérêt au jeu solo. Dans des AC dont l'intérêt premier est de changer d'époque et de lieu... C'est un peu plus flou leur twitt'.


Il y a sans doute pas mal de moyens de transformer un jeu comme Assassin's Creed en GaaS. Ajouter des zones, des époques, des quêtes, des armes, des personnages jouables, etc...

Actuellement, ça passe par des DLC ajoutés à des épisodes indépendants, mais ça pourrait facilement être transformé en un jeu unique s'enrichissant constamment. Tu transformes chaque nouveau jeu en extension annuelle, à la Destiny.

Pour être honnête, connaissant Ubisoft, ça m'étonne qu'ils ne fassent ça que maintenant.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Pour être honnête, connaissant Ubisoft, ça m'étonne qu'ils ne fassent ça que maintenant.


Ils expérimentent avec depuis un moment. Je l'ai toujours dit, le passage au loot façon Destiny dans tous leurs jeux, c'est pas la parce que le gamedesign l'exige...  :X1: 

Sinon j'ai pas l'impression que leurs tentatives ont échoué. Ça fait pas beaucoup de bruit mais je suis sur que des trucs comme The Division, The Crew 2, les trois derniers AC doivent avoir leurs utilisateurs fidèles qui lâchent des sous tous les mois pour avoir tel cosmétique. Sans parler de Siege qui est un rouleau compresseur.





> Si c'est pouvoir acheter du cosmétique ou du cheat... Ben, ça existe déjà. Donc à part dire qu'ils vont améliorer leur serveur pour soutenir plusieurs jeu sur la même interface... Ok. Cool pour eux j'imagine.


Oui voila.

----------


## Stelarc

> Oubliez pas Brink!


Qui est le brouillon de Dirty Bomb.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Journalisme total et engagé:
> 
> 
> J'ai cru voir un Sound Designer. On est à peu près certain qu'il y aura des bruitages en jeu, mais l'investigation continue.



Ca fait quand même flipper, moi qui aime beaucoup leurs jeux ça sent encore le PC Master, Master Race donc assurément encore du changement de Matos.

----------


## Baalim

> Surtout que je ne vois pas comment ça va se goupiller. Je vais payer un abonnement pour avoir les 10 prochains AC ?


Ah, j'ai une idée de génie. On pourrait appeler ça uplay+
Et fourguer d'autres jeux en plus d'AC

----------


## Molina

> Ah, j'ai une idée de génie. On pourrait appeler ça uplay+
> Et fourguer d'autres jeux en plus d'AC


Merci Baalim de pointer du doigt que je suis idiot.  :^_^:

----------


## pseudoridicule

> D'après Jason Schreier, l'avenir d'Assassin's Creed rime avec live service. 
> Objectif un max de pognon s'inspirer des succès comme Fortnite et GTA5 en combinant les efforts d'Ubi Quebec et Montreal pour créer AC: Infinity.
> Dans un contexte interne déjà marqué par un certain nombre d'affaires, ça ne fait pas forcément que des heureux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : le communiqué d'Ubisoft.


Quand j'ai lu ça, j'étais partagé entre le "Nooooooooon!" et le "Eh ouaip, logique".
Parce que bon, il était assez évident quand ils ont annoncé que les futurs jeux allaient etre très différents que ça ne pouvait signifier qu'un modèle économique de chie.
RIP Assassin's Creed. T'as été malade très longtemps et j'espère que les soins palliatifs ne dureront pas trop.

----------


## Tahia

> Ah la la, l'éternel "t'es chiant à me corriger quand je dis de la merde".


Ouais enfin bon entre dire de la merde et oublier le mot "presque" y'a un monde non ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais enfin bon entre dire de la merde et oublier le mot "presque" y'a un monde non ?


Oublier un mot, c'est se tromper. Surenchérir avec un "c'est pas le même genre de jeu donc ça n'a rien à voir", pour ne surtout pas avoir à admettre s'être trompé quand quelqu'un relève l'erreur, c'est dire de la merde.  :;): 

C'est quand-même incroyable. Il aurait suffi d'un "je me suis trompé", et cette discussion était terminée. Mais non, faut forcément que vous étaliez bien le caca sur la tartine, et qu'on fasse 10 posts sur le sujet, pour ensuite probablement me reprocher cet étalage de mauvaise foi...  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

> Merci Baalim de pointer du doigt que je suis idiot.


Vous sur-interprétez mes propos, très cher Monsieur ; lesquels tendant essentiellement à se gausser de cet abonnement pourri.  :Indeed: 



Bon, vous savez désormais qui il N'y aura PAS sur les pochettes du prochain PES....

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sports/f...e_4693101.html




> Antoine Griezmann lâché par son sponsor Konami après une vidéo polémique

----------


## Tahia

> Oublier un mot, c'est se tromper. Surenchérir avec un "c'est pas le même genre de jeu donc ça n'a rien à voir", pour ne surtout pas avoir à admettre s'être trompé quand quelqu'un relève l'erreur, c'est dire de la merde. 
> 
> C'est quand-même incroyable. Il aurait suffi d'un "je me suis trompé", et cette discussion était terminée. Mais non, faut forcément que vous étaliez bien le caca sur la tartine, et qu'on fasse 10 posts sur le sujet, pour ensuite probablement me reprocher cet étalage de mauvaise foi...


Non non je t'assure y'a un monde, t'es juste incapable de le voir parce que tu es Maximelene, t'inquiète pas !  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

D'accord. Bonne journée.

----------


## Tahia

> D'accord. Bonne journée.


De même  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais enfin, si R6 ne compte pas dans l'inventaire parce que c'est un fps multi, va falloir penser à sortir une FAQ cpc, histoire de pas avoir à se projeter dans votre logique malade dés qu'on parle de l'industrie.

----------


## Kriegor

Moi je ne comprends pas pourquoi R6S n'est pas un exemple de game as a service qui ne s'est pas vautré. Les FPS multi ne sont pas des jeux vidéo ?
Et Ubisoft a dégagé des revenus sur le long terme avec les The Crew, les The Division, For Honor, Steep(...) + l'implémentation de ces mécaniques dans les AC, les Far Cry, les Watch Dogs etc. Je pense que même Trials Rising a dû leur rapporter plus que les précédents, alors qu'il s'est moins vendu, grâce aux ventes de noisettes bleues.

----------


## Maximelene

Faites gaffe, on va vous dire que vous êtes lourds à relever quand les gens racontent n'importe quoi.  ::trollface::

----------


## Molina

> Moi je ne comprends pas pourquoi R6S n'est pas un exemple de game as a service qui ne s'est pas vautré. Les FPS multi ne sont pas des jeux vidéo ?
> Et Ubisoft a dégagé des revenus sur le long terme avec les The Crew, les The Division, For Honor, Steep(...) + l'implémentation de ces mécaniques dans les AC, les Far Cry, les Watch Dogs etc. Je pense que même Trials Rising a dû leur rapporter plus que les précédents, alors qu'il s'est moins vendu, grâce aux ventes de noisettes bleues.


Le truc. C'est que pour un AC, l'intérêt c'est de changer de lieu et de période à chaque itération de la série. Je ne vois absolument pas comment le GAas "classique" peut y être inséré pendant des années. Genre si le prochain AC se passe en Chine, ce n'est pas en débloquant de nouvelle région de la Chine, de nouvelles quêtes et de set d'armure, que ça va rameuter les gens qui n'aiment pas la Chine et qui voudraient un AC en Russie.

----------


## Tahia

> Faites gaffe, on va vous dire que vous êtes lourds à relever quand les gens racontent n'importe quoi.


Tu sais entre raconter n'importe quoi et dire de la merde y'a un monde aussi... ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Le truc. C'est que pour un AC, l'intérêt c'est de changer de lieu et de période à chaque itération de la série. Je ne vois absolument pas comment le GAas "classique" peut y être inséré pendant des années. Genre si le prochain AC se passe en Chine, ce n'est pas en débloquant de nouvelle région de la Chine, de nouvelles quêtes et de set d'armure, que ça va rameuter les gens qui n'aiment pas la Chine et qui voudrait un AC en Russie.


Même si l'attrait des AC c'est le voyage temporel, je ne pense pas que le choix de la localisation ai vraiment un énorme impact sur les ventes.

Et au final, ça ne change pas grand chose à la question. Aujourd'hui, tu as un AC par an, avec un thème. Si tu remplaces ça par un GaaS avec une extension thématisée par an, ça ne change strictement rien à cette question en particulier : tu as un nouveau thème par an.

L'intérêt, dans un tel cas, c'est que tu crées une fidélité au jeu. Au lieu de sortir un nouveau jeu quand tu veux changer une nouvelle époque, tu proposes du nouveau contenu à des joueurs déjà fidèles au produit. Il me semble que la décision est plus facile, dans un tel cas, que d'acheter un tout nouveau jeu où tu reprendrais de zéro (c'est un des gros intérêt des GaaS).

----------


## Kriegor

Je vois ça un peu comme Maximilene.
Mais surtout, comment on fait pour être ninja du cercle des ninjas ?

----------


## Pluton

Mais ça me saoule tellement ces GAAS, avec impossibilité totale et de modder, et, en général, de choisir un niveau de difficulté.

----------


## pesos

> Oublier un mot, c'est se tromper. Surenchérir avec un "c'est pas le même genre de jeu donc ça n'a rien à voir", pour ne surtout pas avoir à admettre s'être trompé quand quelqu'un relève l'erreur, c'est dire de la merde. 
> 
> C'est quand-même incroyable. Il aurait suffi d'un "je me suis trompé", et cette discussion était terminée. Mais non, faut forcément que vous étaliez bien le caca sur la tartine, et qu'on fasse 10 posts sur le sujet, pour ensuite probablement me reprocher cet étalage de mauvaise foi...


_L'hopital qui se fout de la charité Fig 1_  :X1: 

Il aurait surtout fallu que t'arrête, comme toujours, de vouloir avoir raison et le dernier mot.

Il s'ensuit des pages et des pages qui fatiguent tout le monde, on connait la chanson merci et perso je suis passé à un autre répertoire.

Du coup on va couper court : t'as raison j'ai tort et t'es content. Si ça peut te permettre de passer à autre chose, aucun soucis je suis là pour aider  ::ninja:: 

Ptain on a l'impression que suis rentré chez toi pisser son ton tapis, faut se calmer  :ouaiouai: 

Next pour ma part.

----------


## Maximelene

Sérieusement, tout ce foin parce que j'ai osé te corriger...  :Facepalm:

----------


## pseudoridicule

Meme si la structure des précédents AC se prétait déjà au GAS, l'idée meme de devoir etre absolument fidèle à cette franchise avec mon pognon ne me réjouit pas justement. 
J'étais parfaitement content de payer à l'unité pour avoir des grosses campagnes principales. Par exemple, j'ai sauté quelques épisodes qui ne m'intéressaient pas plus que ça, car liberté. 
Sans compter que le prix total de l'expérience va sans doute augmenter avec ces conneries, avec impossibilité de trouver les jeux d'occas ou à bas prix quelques mois après la sortie. 
Bref, non merci kwa!

----------


## Maximelene

Un GaaS n'implique pas forcément de devoir être fidèle au jeu. Pas mal de GaaS permettent sans soucis de partir et revenir quand on le souhaite.

J'ai l'impression que quand on parle de GaaS, pas mal de gens ne voient que ce qui s'y fait de pire (multi, abonnements, obligation d'être fidèle, etc...). Mais un GaaS peut tout à fait être fait correctement, et ne pas avoir ces soucis.

----------


## Dicsaw

Faites juste le plein de ssd, parce que la vous allez en bouffer toutes les semaines des maj de 60go.  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils expérimentent avec depuis un moment. Je l'ai toujours dit, le passage au loot façon Destiny dans tous leurs jeux, c'est pas la parce que le gamedesign l'exige...


On l’a vu avec Breakpoint, The Crew ou For Honor d’ailleurs. Et ça n’a pas vraiment fait du bien à ces jeux.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Un GaaS n'implique pas forcément de devoir être fidèle au jeu. Pas mal de GaaS permettent sans soucis de partir et revenir quand on le souhaite.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que quand on parle de GaaS, pas mal de gens ne voient que ce qui s'y fait de pire (multi, abonnements, obligation d'être fidèle, etc...). Mais un GaaS peut tout à fait être fait correctement, et ne pas avoir ces soucis.


Oui mais là ça revient à faire confiance à Ubi pour qu'ils n'essaient pas de nous saigner à blanc. 
Car bon, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusion là. Ce qui était jusqu'à maintenant le storefront des AC (et de Immortals Fenix Rising) deviendra sans doute le modèle économique imposé. Tu veux progresser? Tu raques. Tu veux 20h de quete principale? Tu raques. Tu veux un pack de quetes secondaires? Tu raques. Tu veux le meilleur set d'armes et d'armures? Tu raques.  ::|: 
En fait, il semble clair que cette annonce prématurée ne soit qu'un test pour voir la réaction de la communauté. Si c'est le scandale, Ubi fera machine arrière. Si ça passe, on se fera enfiler.

----------


## Stelarc

Si t'as des gaas prend du charbon...

----------


## Kriegor

> On l’a vu avec Breakpoint, The Crew ou For Honor d’ailleurs. Et ça n’a pas vraiment fait du bien à ces jeux.


Je ne suis pas d'accord concernant The Crew et For Honor. The Crew de base avait trop de défauts pour compenser ses atouts. C'est bien grâce au suivi de qualité et nombreuses majs que, 2 ans après, le jeu s'imposait comme un jeu de course arcade intéressant doté d'un open world absolument fantastique. 

For Honor souffrait du défaut typique des jeux qui osent sortir des sentiers battus : un gameplay assez pété. Il se serait essoufflé en moins d'une année sans tout ce travail derrière. Ajoutons le plaisir d'un roster doublé, de nombreuses nouvelles maps, et de belles exécutions (superficielles mais je prends), au final, j'ai passé plus de 2 ans à profiter de ce titre, qui fait partie de mes jeux de combat préférés sur la dernière décennie.

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui mais là ça revient à faire confiance à Ubi pour qu'ils n'essaient pas de nous saigner à blanc.


Ah mais je suis d'accord : c'est Ubisoft, ça risque d'être moisi.

Pour autant, ça ne me semble pas très sain de déjà s'attrister de trucs comme un abonnement ou une fidélité forcée alors qu'on en est encore qu'au stade de la rumeur.  ::P: 

Et c'est surtout le fait d'associer forcément les GaaS à ce genre de défauts qui m'attriste. Je pense qu'on peut faire de très bon GaaS, qui ne soient pas prédateurs envers les joueurs.

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est bien grâce au suivi de qualité et nombreuses majs que, 2 ans après, le jeu s'imposait comme un jeu de course arcade *intéressant*


hein

Ils ont retapé la conduite ?  ::O: 





> Pour autant, ça ne me semble pas très sain de déjà s'attrister de trucs comme un abonnement ou une fidélité forcée alors qu'on en est encore qu'au stade de la rumeur.


Y'a un bon paquet de jeux que j'aimais qui auraient pu être sauvé par ce système ouais.

Apreeees ça ne transforme pas les jeux qui sont déjà nuls.  ::ninja::

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Je pense qu'on peut faire de très bon GaaS, qui ne soient pas prédateurs envers les joueurs.


Certes. Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la cas venant de grands éditeurs.

----------


## Kriegor

> hein
> 
> Ils ont retapé la conduite ?


Un peu, et puis ils ont ajouté plein de catégories de véhicules comme les motos (trail, cross, route, course). Ca reste toujours le point faible du jeu. Mais t'as pas de concurrence avec une carte comme ça.

----------


## pipoop

> Qui est le brouillon de Dirty Bomb.


toi t'es plus mon copain

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Car bon, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusion là. Ce qui était jusqu'à maintenant le storefront des AC (et de Immortals Fenix Rising) deviendra sans doute le modèle économique imposé. Tu veux progresser? Tu raques. Tu veux 20h de quete principale? Tu raques. Tu veux un pack de quetes secondaires? Tu raques. Tu veux le meilleur set d'armes et d'armures? Tu raques.


T'as du payer pour finir un jeu UBI?
Et la tu decris le systeme d'add-on/DLC qui etait deja la avant l'annonce

----------


## Maximelene

> Un peu, et puis ils ont ajouté plein de catégories de véhicules comme les motos (trail, cross, route, course). Ca reste toujours le point faible du jeu. Mais t'as pas de concurrence avec une carte comme ça.


Ça me fera toujours rire de lire "le point faible de The Crew c'est sa conduite".  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> Je vois ça un peu comme Maximilene.
> Mais surtout, comment on fait pour être ninja du cercle des ninjas ?


Il me semble que c'est Kahn qui m'a affublé d'un sous titre aussi ridicule.

----------


## Dicsaw

> et puis ils ont ajouté plein de catégories de véhicules comme les motos (trail, cross, route, course)


La meilleure des choses à faire quand t'es déjà pas capable de faire des voitures potables... heureusement que le 2 corr...  :nawak:  

Mais tu me donne envie de relancer, juste pour voir si t'es un mytho !





> Ça me fera toujours rire de lire "le point faible de The Crew c'est sa conduite".


Elle était encore plus plate que celle des Horizon, c'est dire la catastrophe...

----------


## pseudoridicule

> T'as du payer pour finir un jeu UBI?
> Et la tu decris le systeme d'add-on/DLC qui etait deja la avant l'annonce


On verra bien. 
Je dis juste que je ne fais absolument pas confiance à Ubi sur ce coup. 

Oh et l'occas et les prix bas dans le commerce, j'aime bien. D'ailleurs, j'avais acheté Odyssey une misère quelques mois après sa sortie. J'imagine que ce genre de truc ne sera plus possible.

----------


## Le Tyran

> J'ai l'impression que quand on parle de GaaS, pas mal de gens ne voient que ce qui s'y fait de pire (multi, abonnements, obligation d'être fidèle, etc...). Mais un GaaS peut tout à fait être fait correctement, et ne pas avoir ces soucis.


Oui enfin, c'est peut être aussi parce que pour un Warframe avec un modèle économique a peu près réglo, on a une chiée de jeux qui trempent les doigts bien profond dans le pot de confiture.

Après pour ce qui me concerne, un abonnement ce serait de loin un moindre mal : je préfère encore ça aux jeux qui inventent des problèmes pour te faire payer des solutions ou encore qui font leur beurre sur les comportement addictifs d'une partie de leur publique.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne suis pas d'accord concernant The Crew et For Honor. The Crew de base avait trop de défauts pour compenser ses atouts. C'est bien grâce au suivi de qualité et nombreuses majs que, 2 ans après, le jeu s'imposait comme un jeu de course arcade intéressant doté d'un open world absolument fantastique. 
> 
> For Honor souffrait du défaut typique des jeux qui osent sortir des sentiers battus : un gameplay assez pété. Il se serait essoufflé en moins d'une année sans tout ce travail derrière. Ajoutons le plaisir d'un roster doublé, de nombreuses nouvelles maps, et de belles exécutions (superficielles mais je prends), au final, j'ai passé plus de 2 ans à profiter de ce titre, qui fait partie de mes jeux de combat préférés sur la dernière décennie.


Le système de loot n’a pas fait du bien à ces jeux (c’est le propos). Dans The Crew c’était un peu relou mais supportable. Dans For Honor ça flinguait quand même pas mal le jeu pour qui jouait peu ou quelques mois après la sortie. Soit tu allais en mode duel et tu te faisais défoncer par des joueurs avec des centaines d’heures de jeu au compteur. Soit tu allais dans les modes "casual" et le jeu devenait déséquilibré. Ils l’ont peut-être corrigé par la suite mais au début c’était comme ça.

Après ça n’empêche pas ces jeux d’avoir d’autres défauts. Je les donnais juste comme exemples de ce qu’avançait Dicsaw. Le pire étant probablement Breakpoint.

----------


## Sannom

> Et *Solasta: Crown of the Magister* rajoutera la classe du sorcier dans sa grosse mise à jour du 13 Juillet :


Je crois que c'est "ensorceleur", le petit nom français à ceux-là... "sorcier" c'est pour les Warlock depuis qu'ils ont introduit cette classe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le système de loot n’a pas fait du bien à ces jeux (c’est le propos).


Sortis des h'n's ou jeux similaires vraiment orientés sur le concours de qui a la plus grosse et rutilante , y'a des jeux où le  "loot" à outrance fait du bien ?
Par exemple CYberpunk n'aurait il pas été un peu plus supportable sans cette "obligation" de remplacer des armes similaires +10 dégâts pour buter des ennemis similaires +50Pv ? Perso je me serais volontiers contenté d'une batterie d'armes façon FPS classique et d'ennemis différenciés non pas par des niveaux mais par des capacités différentes (oui aussi comme dans un FPS classique). Ca vaut aussi pour les DOS, pour prendre un genre différent.
Le loot c'est sympa quand ce que tu récupères apportes un réel plus dans la manière de jouer ou de personnaliser ton "perso" pour orienter spécifiquement sa "classe".
Et ne me  lancer pas sur le craft qu'on retrouve partout et dont la seule plus-value semble être de casser les couilles de l'inventaire du joueur et de rallonger artificiellement la durée de vie en manipulations chiantes  :tired:  Filez moi des po, je ferais mes courses comme tout le monde.

----------


## Kriegor

> Dans For Honor ça flinguait quand même pas mal le jeu pour qui jouait peu ou quelques mois après la sortie. Soit tu allais en mode duel et tu te faisais défoncer par des joueurs avec des centaines d’heures de jeu au compteur. Soit tu allais dans les modes "casual" et le jeu devenait déséquilibré. Ils l’ont peut-être corrigé par la suite mais au début c’était comme ça.


Ca n'a rien à voir avec le système de loot. Tu retrouves ce problème dans la plupart des jeux de combat. D'ailleurs le mode duel était de loin, très loin, le mode le moins intéressant pour prendre de l'XP et donc débloquer cosmétiques et autres exécutions. Le plus intéressant était le team deathmatch en PvE. Mais le PvP Dominion était pas mal aussi pour ça.

Les joueurs se faisaient massacrer dans les modes duel parce que les joueurs de duel faisaient surtout du duel. Et que les autres modes n'étaient pas autant formateur pour ça. Je sais que je faisais du Dominion uniquement pour le plaisir sadique, et un peu crétin certes, de casser du noob. Et pourtant, je jouais le plus souvent contre des personnes qui avaient 2 - 3 fois mon niveau de prestige au moins. 

Ca ce sont mes stats à ce jeu :



Mon K/D est de 1,92 en duel et de 11,01 en Dominion. C'était à ce niveau là la différence. Et je dis pas que, pour autant, j'étais un bon joueur de Dominion, parce que derrière, je me coordonnais toujours super mal avec mon équipe.

C'est un peu comme si sur Smash, tu passais 150H à faire tout le contenu solo, 150H à jouer avec ta famille et tes potes en FFA avec des objets et du map hazard, puis que tu te lançais dans le compé, sur champ de bataille sans objet, face à un gars avec à peine 50H mais en mix de training et de compétitif. Il te met une branlée. 

Le truc c'est que For Honor n'est pas un jeu long à apprendre. Si tu vas en duel, tu te prends forcément des raclés. Mais par rapport à un jeu de combat old school, tu l'acceptes et l'endures quelques heures et tu vas vite t'amuser. Seulement, il faut avoir la mentalité d'un joueur de jeux de combat.

----------


## pipoop

Tldr: Vous etes des fragiles

----------


## Megiddo

Stutter Fox Studios continue de communiquer à propos de son très prometteur jeu de stratégie *Falling Frontier*. Cette fois-ci, avec l'éditeur de scénarios :




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyS...XCSrisr07rOU_A
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ling_Frontier/

----------


## KOUB

Poy Poy,

*Nvidia* vous présente son nouveau produit, que vous ne pourrez pas acheter non plus, un super-ordinateur spécialisé dans la découverte de nouvelles molécules médicamenteuses, Cambridge-1 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-cambr...supercomputer/

Ubisoft a délisté *Might and Magic X: Legacy* de Steam mais continue à travailler pour régler le problème. Le problème étant que les personnes ayant le DLC ne peuvent dépasser l'acte 1, rapport à un problème de DRM, suite à la fermeture des serveurs de vérification par Ubisoft :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-woul...ts-drm-issues/

La mise à jour 28 de *Fallout 76*, Steel Reign, vient d'être déployée avec la fin de l'histoire sur la confrérie de l'acier et un système de craft d'équipements légendaires (qui permet aussi de retirer les statistiques) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fallout-76-s...-story-finale/

En parlant de *Fallout 76*, il y a un mois, une emote a été mise en vente "par accident". Le truc marrant, c'est que cette emote n'était pas finie, mais est restée en vente pendant un mois avant d'être retirée ... C'est sensé permettre à votre perso d'allumer une chandelle romaine bleue, rouge et blanche. Ça aurait été pas mal pour le 4 Juillet, mais bon, Bethesda quoi :

https://kotaku.com/bethesda-stops-se...-em-1847244404




Le HMS Belfast est un bateau de la marine britannique de la seconde guerre mondiale maintenu en état en tant que musée par des fonds privés. Wargaming doit bien aider au budget, car une salle dédiée pour jouer à *World of Warships* sera ouverte le 8 Juillet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-now-...ctual-warship/

C'est (enfin) la fin de l'arc de Sylvanas, commencé dans Warcraft III, dans *World Of Warcraft*. Y a du spoil dans l'article :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-latest-w...sylvanas-saga/

La version 2.0 de *Genshin Impact* sera présentée le 9 Juillet :

https://www.destructoid.com/genshin-...veiled-july-9/

*Level-5* (Ni No Kuni) recrute pour un nouveau RPG :

https://www.destructoid.com/level-5-...w-rpg-project/

Du nouveau sur *Eve Online*. Alors, le contexte est à la rareté des ressources, ce qui empêche de produire des vaisseaux. Et la guerre de Février a d'ailleurs encore fait monter les prix. Et bien CCP Games a décidé de faire une publicité dédiée pour la vente de monnaie in-game ... Pour les joueurs qui viennent de perdre leur vaisseau, ce qui est bien maladroit. Bon, le titre de l'article parlant de "Summer Of Rage 2.0" est très exagéré :

https://kotaku.com/eve-online-facing...cry-1847239662

Un nouveau cheat fait son apparition et sa publicité pour tous les jeux de tir compétitif pas seulement sur PC, mais aussi sur les consoles, qui étaient jusqu'ici épargnées :

https://kotaku.com/cheat-maker-new-a...-pc-1847245460





*Minecraft* est maintenant réservé aux plus de 19 ans en Corée du Sud, en raison de l'obligation d'avoir un compte XBox Live pour y jouer et à cause d'une loi interdisant aux mineurs de jouer aux jeux vidéos entre minuit et 6h du matin. En fait, au lieu d'implanter une solution, Microsoft a choisi de limiter la création de comptes XBox aux majeurs :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6493636/

Et parlant d'interdiction de jouer aux mineurs entre certaines heures, *Tencent* va utiliser la reconnaissance faciale en Chine. Aucun risque que ça parte en couille :

https://www.thegamer.com/tencent-fac...ology-curfews/

On devrait pouvoir acheter des cartes graphiques à des prix normaux d'ici 6 à 9 mois suite aux restrictions du minage de cryptomonnaies par le gouvernement chinois selon 01net :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/pou...l-2045734.html

Le jeu avec un chien, *Blair Witch*, est sorti sur Oculus Rift :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14345...oppressant.htm




Le roguelite *Metallic Child*, qui doit sortir le 16 Septembre sur PC et plus tard sur les playstations, a droit à une bande-annonce animée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/meta...studio-trigger




Le RPG *Tails of Iron* sortira le 17 Septembre sur toutes les bonnes plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/tail...s-september-17




le jeu d'action-plateforme *Blackwind* a été annoncé sur toutes les bonnes plateformes et Mac pour le 4ème trimestre 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/scie...-switch-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures *Omno* sortira le 29 Juillet sur PS4, XBox One et PC. Une version Switch est prévue pour plus tard :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/omno...unches-july-29




Y a des gens qui testent des trucs, pour montrer à quoi les choses pourraient ressembler ... Et donc voilà une vision d'un possible Sims 5 sous Unreal Engine 5, avec du Ray tracing. Mais bon, tant qu'EA a des idées de packs à vendre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...h-ray-tracing/




Une nouvelle bande-annonce avec du gameplay pour *Aliens: Fireteam Elite* ... Pour l'ouverture des précommandes. Ne faites pas ça ! :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ireteam-elite/




*Roblox* et *Sony Music* ont signé un accord pour que les artistes du label puisse apparaître sur la plateforme de jeux pour faire des jeux à microtransactions. Roblox est par contre toujours poursuivi par l'association des éditeurs de musique pour viol de la loi sur les copyright :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...th-sony-music/

Selon des offres d'emploi, *Ubisoft* recrute et compte donc ouvrir un studio en Australie :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...sydney-studio/

Voici le RPG *Manafinder*, attendu pour l'été 2022. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/man...x-surpuissants.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1582410/Manafinder/




Quelques images de divers personnages du futur *The Lord of the Rings: Gollum*, prévu pour 2022 :

- La bouche de Sauron :



- Thranduil :



- Gandalf :



C'est confirmé pour *Assassin’s Creed Infinity*, qui sera donc un bon gros juteux GaaS, probablement rempli raz la gueule de microtransactions, par les studios de Québec et Montréal. Le fait que plusieurs nouvelles équipes soient dirigées par des managers mis en cause dans les articles de Libération de l'année dernière désespèrent les employés :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-online-game/
https://www.polygon.com/22566556/ubi...e-service-game
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ass...l-future-games
https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3847...d_Infinity.php
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...handled-me-too
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...e-game-service

*Osso VR* a levé 27 millions de dollars, non pour faire des NFT, mais pour créer des logiciels permettant aux chirurgiens de s'entrainer en réalité virtuelle :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/07/o...y-simulations/

*Christie* va mettre aux enchères des NFT de chais-pas-quoi :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/07/s...anky-guggimon/

*DICE LA* change de nom et devient Ripple Effect Studios :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/07/d...a-new-project/

La conférence *Realms Deep 2021*, aussi appelée conférence spéciale LFS, aura lieu du 13 au 15 Août :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tee-47759.html

Donald Trump poursuit Facebook, Twitter et Google parce que c'est trop pas juste de l'empêcher de déverser des monceaux de conneries sur les gens :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...4_4408996.html

----------


## 564.3

> - La bouche de Sauron :
> 
> https://images.eurogamer.net/2021/ar.../75/format/jpg


Ça serait marrant que quelqu'un fasse des scènes comiques d'un personnage avec ce costume.
Du genre descendre les escaliers quand on voit difficilement les marches, boire un verre alors qu'on a le haut des bras bloqués et un truc devant la bouche, etc.
Bon dans l'univers il doit tabasser niveau magie et avoir 50 grouillots pour tout faire à sa place, mais ça risque d'être chaud de l'animer s'il doit bouger.

----------


## Wedgge

> Quelques images de divers personnages du futur *The Lord of the Rings: Gollum*, prévu pour 2022 :
> 
> - La bouche de Sauron :
> 
> https://images.eurogamer.net/2021/ar.../75/format/jpg
> 
> - Thranduil :
> 
> https://images.eurogamer.net/2021/ar.../75/format/jpg
> ...


Il y a une place spéciale en enfer pour ces types.

----------


## MrBishop

> Il y a une place spéciale en enfer pour ces types.


Gandalf qui ressemble à un sorcier sorti d'un film de Tim Burton

----------


## Herman Speed

> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-07-07/assassin-s-creed-infinity-to-offer-live-online-game-service



Belle restructuration : Google Trad

Pour Assassin's Creed Infinity, cette tradition va également changer. En avril, Ubisoft a unifié les équipes de Montréal et de Québec. Désormais, ils collaboreront sur Infinity, et chacun aura son propre directeur de création, mais Québec prendra en charge la franchise. Il existe depuis longtemps une rivalité entre les deux studios qui est parfois devenue acrimonieuse, selon des personnes proches du dossier, ce changement peut donc causer des maux de tête.

Le changement organisationnel est conçu pour aider la franchise "à évoluer de manière plus intégrée et collaborative, moins centrée sur les studios et davantage axée sur le talent et le leadership, peu importe où ils se trouvent au sein d'Ubisoft", a déclaré la porte-parole.

Mais la réorganisation a mécontenté certains employés d'Ubisoft, qui est encore sous le choc du bilan culturel de l'année dernière sur les allégations d'inconduite sexuelle généralisées. Des dizaines d'employés actuels et anciens ont accusé Ubisoft de favoriser une culture d'inconduite et d'abus, conduisant à l'éviction des chefs de studio et du directeur de la création.

Cependant, certains managers accusés de comportement abusif restent à des postes de direction après la réorganisation, ont déclaré des personnes proches du dossier. Cela a suscité une nouvelle série de plaintes sur le babillard interne d'Ubisoft de la part d'employés mécontents de la réponse de l'entreprise aux allégations, selon les personnes qui ont lu les messages, qui ont été écrits en français. Bloomberg a révisé les traductions en anglais.

Le mois dernier, le syndicat français Solidaires Informatique a déclaré qu'au moins trois dirigeants d'Ubisoft à Montréal avaient été accusés de "harcèlement ou comportement toxique" et que des employés avaient signalé d'autres allégations de racisme et de sexisme aux ressources humaines "sans que rien ne soit fait".

La porte-parole d'Ubisoft a refusé de commenter des cas individuels. "Tout employé qui a eu des allégations et reste chez Ubisoft a fait examiner son cas de manière rigoureuse par un tiers et a été soit disculpé, soit soumis à des mesures disciplinaires appropriées", a-t-elle déclaré. "Les employés qui ont fait l'objet d'une enquête ne resteraient pas chez Ubisoft si les résultats des enquêtes justifiaient le licenciement."

*Ubisoft Montréal a connu une augmentation de l'attrition au cours des deux derniers mois, ont déclaré des personnes familières avec les mouvements. La porte-parole d'Ubisoft a déclaré que le taux de roulement de l'entreprise à Montréal "est conforme aux moyennes de l'industrie du jeu vidéo".* ::mellow:: 

Divers facteurs ont contribué aux récents départs. En plus du scandale #MeToo et de la réorganisation, Ubisoft fait face à une nouvelle concurrence d'autres sociétés de jeux vidéo à Montréal. Et certains employés, fatigués de travailler sur des productions massives, ont rechigné à l'idée d'Assassin's Creed Infinity, qui est peut-être le plus ambitieux à ce jour.

TROLL



Des infos pareilles, je les bois quand ça vient de chez Bloomberg $$$$$$$$$$$$$.

----------


## KOUB

Deuxième tournée, parce que,

Bande-annonce de gameplay brumeux pour le jeu de conduite et d'horreur *Beware* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/driving-horr...killer-trucks/




Le FPS à boucle temporelle *Lemnis Gate* commencera ses bêta tests le 22 Juillet, avant sa sortie prévue pour le 3 Août sur PC et consoles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/turn-based-f...ng-on-july-22/




Le championnat du monde de *Dota 2* aura finalement lieu à Bucarest, du 7 au 17 Octobre. L'événement ne pouvait avoir lieu comme initialement prévu en Suède n'a pu y avoir lieu en raison des restrictions Covid, et au fait que les esportifs ne sont pas considérés comme des sportifs professionnels dans le pays :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-internat...es-to-romania/

Le fait de devoir payer 15$ pour avoir accès aux parties classées fait baisser le nombre de joueurs de *Counter-Strike : Global Offensive*. L'idée de Valve en remplaçant le fait de devoir jouer par un paywall est de faire baisser le nombre de tricheurs et de smurfs dans les parties classées :

https://www.pcgamer.com/csgo-player-...15-for-ranked/

l'*EVO 2021 Online* a rajouté Skullgirls 2nd Encore en tant que jeu principal aux côtés de Street Fighter V, Mortal Kombat 11, Tekken 7, et Guilty Gear Strive. La compétition aura lieu en ligne du 6 au 8 et du 13 au 15 Août :

https://www.destructoid.com/skullgir...1-online-news/

Dans sa dernière mise à jour, le jeu de nettoyage *PowerWash Simulator* va recevoir un mode challenge et 3 nouvelles cartes :

https://www.destructoid.com/powerwas...e-mode-update/

Square Enix semble vouloir fêter les 20 ans de *Final Fantasy XI* :

https://www.destructoid.com/final-fa...e-square-enix/

Bon. Minecraft avec des grosses textures 4K qui envoient du bois (ça fait quand même bizarre) :

https://kotaku.com/how-is-this-even-...ore-1847248532




Bon encore. Ackboo a du boulot avant de devenir speedrunner sur *Geoguessr* :

https://kotaku.com/watch-a-living-go...ssr-1847247848

Un ministre indonésien demande à bannir *Fortnite*. En cause, une carte faite par un joueur où un site saint islamique peut être détruit :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/in.../1100-6493691/

*Cyberkeupon 2077* va bientôt recevoir une très grosse mise à jour :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/cyber...-more-to-come/

Présentation du guerrier pour le Diablo-like MMORPG *New Lost Ark* qui doit sortir cet Automne :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...warrior-class/




Les inscriptions sont ouvertes pour la bêta fermée du FPS *Severed Steel*, qui commencera le 14 Juillet :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/close...-on-july-14th/

La première mise à jour de *Roguebook* se nommera Gem Mines et n'a pas encore de date de déploiement :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rog...-the-gem-mines

La mise à jour Blood Money pour *Red Dead Online* rajoutera la semaine prochaine plein de manières pas très légales de ramasser plein d 'argent :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...th-new-trailer




Chose étrange, l'application *Warzone Tracker*, qui permettait de suivre les statistiques des joueurs sur Kalof Warzone, ce que le jeu de base ne permet pas, est revenu en ligne après discussion avec Activision :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ith-activision

----------


## Spawn

> Sortis des h'n's ou jeux similaires vraiment orientés sur le concours de qui a la plus grosse et rutilante , *y'a des jeux où le  "loot" à outrance fait du bien* ?
> Par exemple CYberpunk n'aurait il pas été un peu plus supportable sans cette "obligation" de remplacer des armes similaires +10 dégâts pour buter des ennemis similaires +50Pv ? Perso je me serais volontiers contenté d'une batterie d'armes façon FPS classique et d'ennemis différenciés non pas par des niveaux mais par des capacités différentes (oui aussi comme dans un FPS classique). Ca vaut aussi pour les DOS, pour prendre un genre différent.
> Le loot c'est sympa quand ce que tu récupères apportes un réel plus dans la manière de jouer ou de personnaliser ton "perso" pour orienter spécifiquement sa "classe".
> Et ne me  lancer pas sur le craft qu'on retrouve partout et dont la seule plus-value semble être de casser les couilles de l'inventaire du joueur et de rallonger artificiellement la durée de vie en manipulations chiantes  Filez moi des po, je ferais mes courses comme tout le monde.


Feu Marvel Heroes  :Bave: 

Même avis pour le craft sinon, c'est devenu une plaie pour rallonger artificiellement la durée de vie du jeu.

----------


## pipoop

> Il y a une place spéciale en enfer pour ces types.


-Je mets combien pour les cous?
-OUI!!!

----------


## Maximelene

> Oh et l'occas et les prix bas dans le commerce, j'aime bien. D'ailleurs, j'avais acheté Odyssey une misère quelques mois après sa sortie. J'imagine que ce genre de truc ne sera plus possible.


Destiny 2 est un pur GaaS. Tu pouvais le trouver d'occasion quand il était payant, et y'a des offres régulières sur les extensions.  :;):

----------


## nemra

> *Cyberkeupon 2077* va bientôt recevoir une très grosse mise à jour :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/cyber...-more-to-come/



C'est juste une pub:

----------


## Kody

> Il y a une place spéciale en enfer pour ces types.


Moi j'aime bien. Ça change du design des films et c'est pas mal original.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Moi j'aime bien. Ça change du design des films et c'est pas mal original.


Pareil.

----------


## Nono

Pareil. En cherchant des images de la Bouche de Sauron sur le web, je ne suis tombé que sur des images du film, de ses produits dérivés, ou des fan art inspirés du film.

C'est un peu triste.

Il avait une description dans les bouquins ? (lu il y a 30 ans, je ne me souviens plus...)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pareil. En cherchant des images de la Bouche de Sauron sur le web, je ne suis tombé que sur des images du film, de ses produits dérivés, ou des fan art inspirés du film.
> 
> C'est un peu triste.
> 
> Il avait une description dans les bouquins ? (lu il y a 30 ans, je ne me souviens plus...)


Très légère : une vague présentation du personnage, mais guère plus d'une phrase ou deux sur son apparence. Il y en a presque plus sur sa monture que sur lui.  :^_^: 

Cette scène n'en reste pas moins l'une des trahisons que j'ai le moins pardonnées à P. Jackson. C'est encore plus flagrant en le relisant.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Une bande-annonce avec du gameplay pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Breakwaters*, qui doit sortir en accès anticipé au 2ème ou 3ème trimestre 2021 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/breakwaters-gameplay-trailer




4 millions de dollars de CPU de contrebande saisis entre Hong-Kong et Makao, soit 256 Intel Core i7 10700 et Core i9 10900K collés sur le corps de deux personnes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chip-shortag...onents-seized/

Le département de l'éducation de Nouvelle Galle du Sud, en Australie, est victime d'une attaque de pirates informatiques, ce qui fait bien chier dans la période... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hackers-targ...-of-education/

Ça suffit les conspirationnistes, Blooper Team ne travaille pas sur un nouveau *Silent Hill* :

https://www.destructoid.com/bloober-...on-eu-filings/

Une chaise de gaïmeur, avec vibrations intégrées pour 2000$ qui devrait fonctionner pour 200 jeux PC environ. Mouaip :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/co.../1100-6493708/




*Microsoft* va donner une prime-covid de 1500$ à presque chacun de leurs employés (y compris les sous-traitants) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6493733/

XBox et Bethesda ont donné 10.000$ à la Humane Society, en l'honneur de River, le chien qui a servi de modèle à Dogmeat de Fallout 4, et qui est mort récemment :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...aise-money-for





Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FPS *Bright Memory: Infinite*, prévu en 2021 pour XBox Series et PC, plus tard sur PS5 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/brig...t-2021-trailer




Le jeu de gestion d'un groupe d'Idol japonaises, *The Idolmaster: Starlit Season* doit sortir le 14 Octobre sur PS4 et PC au Japon. Une démo a été annoncée sur PS4 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/the-...demo-announced




Sans vraiment de surprise, il y aura un éditeur de niveaux dans le jeu de courses *Hot Wheels Unleashed*, qui doit sortir sur toutes les plateformes le 30 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/hot-...ay-walkthrough

----------


## Nono

> Très légère : une vague présentation du personnage, mais guère plus d'une phrase ou deux sur son apparence. Il y en a presque plus sur sa monture que sur lui. 
> 
> Cette scène n'en reste pas moins l'une des trahisons que j'ai le moins pardonnées à P. Jackson. C'est encore plus flagrant en le relisant.


Moi je me souviens d'un gros vilain qui montre l'armure de mithril depuis le haut des remparts.

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Sonic Colors: Ultimate*, qui doit sortir le 7 Septembre sur les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/soni...pdates-trailer




36 états américains poursuivent *Google* pour les pratiques anticoncurrentielles de son Play Store :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3848...itrust_law.php

Voici le jeu d'action-aventure *Pyramid Plunge*, prévu pour Janvier 2022 sur PC et plus tard sur Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pyr...amides-hantees




Voici aussi le jeu de réflexion *Nemezis: Mysterious Journey III*, sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nem...te-touristique

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...s_Journey_III/




La localisation en gaélique d'*Among Us* rend des gens heureux :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ority-language

4.5 millions de copies écoulées pour *Resident Evil Village* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ales-pass-4-5m

Un mod restaure les références aux Uyghurs, à Taïwan et au Tibet dans *Guilty Gear Strive* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ted-lore-entry

Le jeu humoristique *Surgeon Simulator 2* sortira le 2 Septembre sur XBox et PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...x-in-september




*Sam & Max: This Time It's Virtual* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Oculus Quest. Les versions PSVR et PC doivent sortir plus tard :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...us-quest-today

----------


## Dicsaw

> Sans vraiment de surprise, il y aura un éditeur de niveaux dans le jeu de courses *Hot Wheels Unleashed*, qui doit sortir sur toutes les plateformes le 30 Septembre :


Ca pourrait être cool, j'ai hâte de le choper gratuit sur l'egs.

----------


## cooly08

Je l'attends de plus en plus.  :Bave: 
(Il arrive sur pc aussi.)

----------


## jilbi

> Le FPS à boucle temporelle *Lemnis Gate* commencera ses bêta tests le 22 Juillet, avant sa sortie prévue pour le 3 Août sur PC et consoles :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/turn-based-f...ng-on-july-22/
> 
> https://youtu.be/Gs8tHzICkBU


Je sais pas vous mais ça m'intrigue beaucoup ce jeu.

----------


## KOUB

Deuxième dose de la journée,

La 5ème mise à jour de *Baldur's Gate 3* sera déployée le 13 Juillet, avec un système de "lancer actif", des mini-quêtes en rapport avec le background de votre personnage et une modification de la gestion des ressources de votre camp :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6493741/




*Riot Games* lance l'événement Sentinels of Light, qui aura des répercutions sur tous les jeux du développeur (League Of Legends, Wild Rift, Teamfight Tactics, Valorant et Legends of Runeterra) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14351...of-legends.htm




9 minutes de gameplay pour *Deathloop*, qui va sortir le 14 Septembre sur Playstation et PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oter-deathloop




Bande-annonce pour *Arcadegeddon*, un TPS développé par Illfonic, connu pour le très mal équilibré Predator: Hunting Grounds, et prévu pour 2022 sur PS5 et PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...unting-grounds




Nouvelle bande annonce pour *Lost Judgment*, qui doit sortir sur les Playstation et XBox le 24 Septembre :

https://www.polygon.com/22568916/son...launch-details

----------


## KOUB

La version améliorée *Death Stranding: Director’s Cut* rajoutera des améliorations au combat, des catapultes et de nouvelles missions à la version de base. et l'updrage coutera 10$ pour les possesseurs de la première version :

https://www.polygon.com/22569180/dea...des-state-play
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/de.../1100-6493747/




Le FPS croisé avec Portal free-to-play *Splitgate* va recevoir 3 nouvelles cartes le 27 Juillet. La bêta sur consoles commencera le 13 Juillet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/splitgates-n...facing-worlds/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le beat'em up *Sifu*, dont la sortie est repoussée à début 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sifu-pushed-...n-new-trailer/




Le RPG-survival *Tribes of Midgard* présente sa première saison, nommée The Wolf Saga. La sortie du jeu est prévue pour le 27 Juillet sur Playstation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/trib...f-saga-trailer




Le metroidvania *F.I.S.T.: Forged in Shadow Torch* sortira le 7 Septembre sur PS4 et PS5. Le jeu est aussi prévu sur Steam mais aucune date n'est annoncée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/fist...es-september-7

----------


## KOUB

Le MMORPG *Hunter’s Arena: Legends* sortira d'accès anticipé le 3 Août sur Playstation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/hunt...nches-august-3




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'exploration *JETT: The Far Shore*, qui doit sortir en 2021 sur Playstation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/jett...er-screenshots

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/Xbox/status/1413252822263427073

Quelle situation ubuesque.  ::P:

----------


## pipoop

> https://twitter.com/Xbox/status/1413252822263427073
> 
> Quelle situation ubuesque.


?

----------


## cooly08

Deathloop exclu Playstation (exclu verrouillée avant le rachat de Bethesda par Microsoft, Deathloop appartient à MS donc).
MS qui congratule Sony.

Note : Oui il sort aussi sur pc le même jour.

Note 2 : l'exclu console Playstation est sans doute temporaire 6 mois ou 1 an peut-être, je ne crois pas qu'on ait l'info.

----------


## Erkin_

> Voici aussi le jeu de réflexion *Nemezis: Mysterious Journey III*, sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nem...te-touristique
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...s_Journey_III/
> 
> https://youtu.be/hr5UCuN71_A


Ça me rappelle Atlantis.

----------


## Baalim

> https://twitter.com/Xbox/status/1413252822263427073
> 
> Quelle situation ubuesque.


De mémoire, Ms s'était déjà félicité du succès de Minecraft sur Switch et ps4

----------


## cooly08

Effectivement, ce n'est pas la première fois.  ::P:

----------


## Mikch

> Note 2 : l'exclu console Playstation est sans doute temporaire 6 mois ou 1 an peut-être, je ne crois pas qu'on ait l'info.


Normalement c'est un an, comme pour Ghostwire Tokyo, également un jeu Xbox Game Studios de nos jours. C'est effectivement une situation assez remarquable.

----------


## 564.3

> De mémoire, Ms s'était déjà félicité du succès de Minecraft sur Switch et ps4


Ouais ils en laissent une part à Nintendo et Sony, mais ça fait quand même rentrer du bon pognon.
Sony qui sort ses exclus sur PC c'est un peu le même genre, mais ils restent en mode guerre des consoles.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Comme j'ai quelques actions chez Ubisoft, je leur ai écrit pour leur faire part de mon mécontentement vis à vis de leur gestion des comportements toxiques en internet.

J'ai obtenu une réponse aujourd'hui:Cher monsieur,

Nous avons fait le commentaire suivant au journaliste qui a fait le choix de ne pas en tenir compte dans la première version de son article et dans son titre :

 Nous avons une entière confiance dans toutes les personnes qui composent l’équipe d’Assassin’s Creed. Ubisoft a pris très au sérieux chacune des accusations qui ont été portées à sa connaissance et des enquêtes ont été menées au cours de l’année par des consultants indépendants. Selon les conclusions de ces enquêtes, des mesures rapides et appropriées ont été adoptées incluant des avertissements, le retrait de responsabilités managériales ou des mises à pied. Nous ne communiquons pas de détails sur les personnes concernées mais pouvons assurer que le cas des employé·es ayant fait l’objet d’allégations et faisant toujours partie des équipes d’Ubisoft ont été traités avec le plus grand sérieux par des consultants indépendants. Ces personnes ont soit été innocentées soit soumises à des mesures disciplinaires appropriées. Ubisoft a à cœur d’offrir à ses employé·es une culture d’entreprise exemplaire où chacun·e se sente valorisé·é et respecté·e. Nous ne tolérons pas et ne tolèrerons jamais les abus, les comportements de harcèlement ou de discrimination de toute sorte. D’importants changements présentés par notre CEO ont été opérés en interne afin de faire d’Ubisoft une entreprise plus inclusive et où l’on se sent en sécurité.

----------


## Wedgge

Du coup quelles sont tes impressions après avoir eu cette brève interaction avec un bot ?

----------


## pipoop

Etes vous satisfait de cette reponse?
Voulez vous en savoir plus?

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Etes vous satisfait de cette reponse?
> Voulez vous en savoir plus?


Oui bon je n'attendais pas grand chose mais ça valait le coup d'essayer

----------


## squizoi

> Etes vous satisfait de cette reponse?
> Voulez vous en savoir plus?




 ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Etes vous satisfait de cette reponse?
> Voulez vous en savoir plus?


T'as oublié de le faire noter sur 5 avec des étoiles.
Recalé  :tired:

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> T'as oublié de le faire noter sur 5 avec des étoiles.
> Recalé


Bon au moins il y avait de l'écriture inclusive, de quoi rassurer sur l'ouverture d'esprit je suppose.

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai mais à la fin du mail le bot a pas mit #lgbtqzqsd+blacklivesmatter#freeBalkany. Donc on a des raisons d'être suspicieux.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Les modifications dans la façon dont l'*Ethereum* est miné ne devrait être mis en place qu'en 2022. Pas de grosse de la demande de GPU d'ici là ... Enfin, pas plus que celle produite par les nouvelles réglementations en Chine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/changes-to-h...ot-until-2022/

Une proposition de loi pour le droit à réparer semble se préciser aux USA, avec le soutien de Biden et de Steve Wozniak :

https://www.pcgamer.com/right-to-repair-gains-support/

Des parties classées à 3vs3 en arène arriveront dans la prochaine saison d'*Apex Legends* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ranked-arena...s-next-season/

Une interview avec Onat Hekimoglu, le directeur du jeu d'ambiance *Harold Hallibut*, entièrement réalisé en stop-motion :

https://www.pcgamer.com/harold-halib...ood-and-metal/

Le créateur d'*Oddworld Soulstorm* est très fier du dernier patch, qui devrait régler tous les bugs :

https://www.thegamer.com/oddworld-so...r-proud-patch/

Avec de la chance, *Baldur's Gate 3* sortira en 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/baldurs-gat...-release-date/




Ces sont bientôt les 10 ans de *Skyrim*. À l'occasion, Bethesda organise un concours pour lequel il faut envoyer une création (vidéo, cosplay, dessin, presque n'importe quoi) pour "exprimer votre expérience avec Skyrim" :

https://www.thegamer.com/skyrim-star...ith-a-contest/

Le mod "Expanded Galaxy" est lentement reconstruit pour *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/mod-cor...coming-the-egm

La bêta fermée du jeu de survie multijoueur *Dysterra* a commencé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14355...ent-lancee.htm




La mise à jour The Immovable God and the Eternal Euthymia pour *Genshin Impact version 2.0* sera déployée le 21 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/gens...unches-july-21




Le jeu d'action *RWBY: Arrowfell* sortira sur toutes les consoles et PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/rwby...and-pc-in-2022




Pendant que certains que nous ne nommerons pas restent bloqués sur Fallout 2, d'autres créent un mod, Star Wars Open Worlds, pour *Fallout New Vegas* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/star-...ly-impressive/




Il semblerait que les "comportement inappropriés" de certains managers représentent bien un facteur de risque pour *Ubisoft* ... Pour les embauches et la rétention des employés, selon le rapport financier annuel ... Il serait temps de faire quelque chose alors, non ? :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3849..._retention.php
https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-ack...t-risk-factor/

https://downloads.ctfassets.net/8aef...mel_160621.pdf

----------


## KOUB

Voici *Plokoth*, un petit plateformer sympathique et gratuit :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/plokoth

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1469550/Plokoth/




Voici le jeu de romance *Raptor Boyfriend: A High School Romance* où il s'agit de choisir entre une fée, un sasquatch ou un vélociraptor, qui sortira le 15 Juillet sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rap...nnonce-arrivee




Voici le jeu de construction de citée volante *Dream Engines: Nomad Cities*, qui doit sortir le 14 Juillet en accès anticipé sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dre...acces-anticipe




*Monster Hunter Stories 2* est sorti aujourd'hui, avec une démo jouable sympathique :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mon...the-demo-first
https://www.polygon.com/22568610/mon...lty-conscience

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Wings_of_Ruin/

Le jeu de survie steampunk *Black Skylands* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé, prévu pou durer un an, sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bla...d-sky-pirating




*Activision* a fait supprimer les publicités Youtube pour un nouveau cheat, qui est présenté comme fonctionnant sur PC et sur consoles :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-console-play

Un joueur pro de *Kalof Warzone* streame avec 5 caméras pour prouver qu'il ne triche pas, contrairement à des allégations faites par un youtubeur :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ng-allegations

Un collectionneur semble avoir mit la main sur une carte-mère prototype pour ce qui devait être la console Neo Geo des années 2000 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oured-to-exist

People Can Fly demande aux joueurs de choisir le mécanisme qui empêche de dropper un équipement légendaire que vous possédez déjà aux joueurs d'*Outriders* :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=5f0fcf496a91

Une version améliorée de *The Witcher 3* sortira cette année sur PS5, XBox Series et PC avec un DLC gratuit inspiré de la série télé :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ill-47765.html
https://www.thegamer.com/the-witcher...xinspired-dlc/

*Aksys Games* présentera ses nouveaux jeux à venir en stream le 6 Août :

https://www.destructoid.com/aksys-ga...ksys-august-6/

----------


## Stelarc

> Deathloop exclu Playstation (exclu verrouillée avant le rachat de Bethesda par Microsoft, Deathloop appartient à MS donc).
> MS qui congratule Sony.
> 
> Note : Oui il sort aussi sur pc le même jour.
> 
> Note 2 : l'exclu console Playstation est sans doute temporaire 6 mois ou 1 an peut-être, je ne crois pas qu'on ait l'info.


C'est le 14 septembre 2022 la date butoir de l'exclu je crois.

----------


## Baalim

@ Koub 

L'article sur le hardware snk et les interventions de l'auteur de la vidéo dans les commentaires valent vraiment le coup d'œil.

Merci pour le lien  ::wub::

----------


## KOUB

> @ Koub 
> 
> L'article sur le hardware snk et les interventions de l'auteur de la vidéo dans les commentaires valent vraiment le coup d'œil.
> 
> Merci pour le lien


 :;):

----------


## Baalim

Deux fois en deux semaines que je tombe sur des youtubeurs intéressants. Je vais peut-être finir par réviser mon opinions sur ces gros parasites insupportables  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

> Poy poy,
> 
> Une proposition de loi pour le droit à réparer semble se préciser aux USA, avec le soutien de Biden et de Steve Wozniak :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/right-to-repair-gains-support/


Arrg Steve Wozniak... Merci Koub je viens de découvrir que Steve Wozniak est toujours vivant (moi qui le croyait mort depuis longtemps, bon pour Biden j'ai quand même encore un doute...). C'est ma bonne nouvelle du jour.

----------


## Nono

> @ Koub 
> 
> L'article sur le hardware snk et les interventions de l'auteur de la vidéo dans les commentaires valent vraiment le coup d'œil.
> 
> Merci pour le lien


Je l'ai raté, est-ce que quelqu'un peut le repost ? Merci !  :Vibre:

----------


## KOUB

> Deux fois en deux semaines que je tombe sur des youtubeurs intéressants. Je vais peut-être finir par réviser mon opinions sur ces gros parasites insupportables


Tu devrais aussi regarder la critique fort intéressante du 5ème élément par Nexus VI  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu devrais aussi regarder la critique fort intéressante du 5ème élément par Nexus VI


Là, j'ai comme un doute et je pressens le traquenard.

----------


## KOUB

> Là, j'ai comme un doute et je pressens le traquenard.


Absolument pas. Allez, clique :

----------


## Da-Soth

Le gars a vu 12 fois le 5eme élément, c'est plus une critique c'est un cri d'amour (comme le 5eme élément, oups j'ai spoilé, désolé).

----------


## Baalim

> Je l'ai raté, est-ce que quelqu'un peut le repost ? Merci !


Il est là :
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oured-to-exist

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le gars a vu 12 fois le 5eme élément, c'est plus une critique c'est un cri d'amour (comme le 5eme élément, oups j'ai spoilé, désolé).


Un type capable de voir 12 (DOUZE) fois le 5ème élément ?  :Sweat: 
J'ose même pas cliquer.

----------


## pipoop

tu vois la vignette... des emotions avec des mecs qui tirent la tronche et un cul

----------


## eeepc35

> https://twitter.com/Xbox/status/1413252822263427073
> 
> Quelle situation ubuesque.


Comme ils ont pas le choix, ils font avec, c'est pas si grave, et c'est avant "Vous voulez jouer a la suite, ca sera sur Xbox"

Après, les fans de Bethesda qui suivent pas l'actu :
"Ouah, cool, le patch next gen de Doom", "ouah, Deathlopp", "ouah, Ghostwire Tokyo", tout ca la 1ere année, ca va dechirer Bethesda sur la ps5...

----------


## Maalak

Je trouve quand même cette situation assez surprenante, je n'aurais rien vu de scandaleux à ce que l'exclusivité soit cassée, à défaut d'en créer une mais sur la XBox. Je ne verrais pas Sony faire autrement, en tout cas.
On peut dire que c'est tout à l'honneur de MS, mais d'un point de vue commercial, je trouve ça un peu bête.
Après, je ne connais pas les conditions susceptibles de casser cette exclusivité, même si j'aurais tendance à penser qu'un rachat du studio serait une raison suffisante, avec bien sûr quand même le remboursement de l'éventuelle avance financière faite par Sony (mais je doute que l'on parle de sommes faramineuses, surtout comparé à ce que MS pourrait sortir s'il le voulait).

----------


## Baalim

> Je trouve quand même cette situation assez surprenante, je n'aurais rien vu de scandaleux à ce que l'exclusivité soit cassée, à défaut d'en créer une mais sur la XBox. Je ne verrais pas Sony faire autrement, en tout cas.
> On peut dire que c'est tout à l'honneur de MS, mais d'un point de vue commercial, je trouve ça un peu bête.
> Après, je ne connais pas les conditions susceptibles de casser cette exclusivité, même si j'aurais tendance à penser qu'un rachat du studio serait une raison suffisante, avec bien sûr quand même le remboursement de l'éventuelle avance financière faite par Sony (mais je doute que l'on parle de sommes faramineuses, surtout comparé à ce que MS pourrait sortir s'il le voulait).


Tu oublies la possibilité que Arkane se soit complètement ramassé  :Fourbe:

----------


## Nono

Encore ?

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

L'Hexen-like *Ravensword: Undaunted* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/ravensword-undaun...cces-anticipe/




Un ester-egg a été découvert dans *Half-Life: Decay*, une extension coop sur PS2, 20 ans après sa sortie :

https://kotaku.com/a-nearly-20-year-...oun-1847266301




*Final Fantasy XVI* ne sera (très probablement) pas présenté au Tokyo Game Show (30 Septembre au 3 Octobre) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-the-deadline/

Une version 30ème anniversaire de *Team Sonic Racing* a fuité sur les sites de plusieurs revendeurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/team-sonic-...rsary-edition/

Biden a signé un executive order appelant au retour de la neutralité du net, abolie sous la présidence Trump :

https://www.thegamer.com/us-presiden...et-neutrality/

*Twitch* ... a banni ... l'emote ... d'un oiseau ... qui twerke ... considéré ... comme du contenu ... suggestif ... Y a rien qui va dans cette info :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-ban-bird-emote/





Le RPG beat'em up *Dusk Diver 2* a été annoncé sur PS4, Switch et PC pour cet hiver :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dusk...-switch-and-pc




Un homme vendant des sauvegardes modifiées de *Zelda: Breath of The Wild*, 3500 Yen (26.77 euros) chacune, a été arrêté au Japon :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ild-save-files

*Deathloop* sortira sur XBox le 14 Septembre 2022. Probablement. Ou pas :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...h=3a3247b4a662

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Encore ?


Y'a "EXCLU" écrit dessus.
Même si je trouve ça navrant (l'exclusivité n'étant aucunement un critère qualitatif) , je suis presque sûr que ça va aider à en vendre pas mal sur consoles. Enfin, sur PS5.
Et du coup comme c'est Arkane, tant mieux si c'est le cas.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Le but des exclusivités est de vendre des consoles plutôt que des jeux. Enfin peut-être que du coup Sony double la mise et fait plus de pub pour le jeu, ça peut se tenir aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le but des exclusivités est de vendre des consoles plutôt que des jeux. Enfin peut-être que du coup Sony double la mise et fait plus de pub pour le jeu, ça peut se tenir aussi.


Je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait grand monde pour acheter une PS5 afin de pouvoir jouer à Deathloop.
Par contre je ne serais pas surpris (et ça n'engage évidemment que moi et ma vision de vieux con des joueurs consoles) que des joueurs "pro" PS5 soient attirés par Deathloop parce que le jeu n'est pas sur la machine concurrente. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'aimeront pas le jeu ou qu'il ne peut pas les intéresser par ailleurs, mais disons que ça peut faire un "+" qui valorise le titre à leurs yeux.
Ou pas. Je suis Expert, c'est pas comme si je savais de quoi je parle  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

De toute facon c'est MS qui recolte la thune au final non?

----------


## Maalak

Oui, mais pas sur les consoles éventuellement vendues grâce au jeu.
Bon, après, est-ce qu'il y en aura, ça ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, mais pas sur les consoles éventuellement vendues grâce au jeu.
> Bon, après, est-ce qu'il y en aura, ça ...


Les consoles ne rapportent rien en elle-même, du moins durant les débuts. Et de toute façon c'est pas sur les consoles que Sony / MS se gavent (à la limite les accessoires vu les tarifs...), mais sur leur part pour les jeux vendus sur les plate-formes.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> *Twitch* ... a banni ... l'emote ... d'un oiseau ... qui twerke ... considéré ... comme du contenu ... suggestif ... Y a rien qui va dans cette info :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-ban-bird-emote/


Twitch, ce service géré par des mongoliens. On banni un emote d'un oiseau qui twerke parce que c'est suggestif, mais on créé une chaîne dédiée aux meufs qui se trémoussent en bikini pour faire des vues.
C'est blasant.

----------


## 564.3

> Les consoles ne rapportent rien en elle-même, du moins durant les débuts. Et de toute façon c'est pas sur les consoles que Sony / MS se gavent (à la limite les accessoires vu les tarifs...), mais sur leur part pour les jeux vendus sur les plate-formes.


Ouais c'est plus pour augmenter ses parts de marché que vendre les consoles en elle même, en fait.
Deathloop tout seul ne va ptet pas faire vendre des consoles, mais peut peser dans la balance lors d'une décision. Et sur tous les jeux que la personne va acheter sur PS5 par ailleurs, Sony se goinfre.

Mais ouais t'as raison, rien que pour être dans la liste des jeux que Sony présente lorsqu'il parle de ses exclusivités en général, ça fait de la pub que le jeu n'aurait peut-être pas eu s'il était directement sorti multi-plateforme. S'il fait un petit bide ça sera toujours ça de gagné, et s'il cartonne ça ne change pas forcément grand chose, mais tant mieux pour le studio.

----------


## Kalh

> ça fait de la pub que le jeu n'aurait peut-être pas eu s'il était directement sorti multi-plateforme


Sauf si (rayer la mention inutile) :

- le jeu était vraiment très bon,
- le jeu était réalisé par un gros Studio/Editeur,
- le jeu était la suite d'une grosse franchise.

(perso je raye les 2 dernières, coucou FromSoftware - T2 - etc. , coucou AC, TR, etc.)

----------


## Supergounou

> coucou FromSoftware - T2 - etc. , coucou AC, TR, etc.


 ::O:  j'ai rien compris.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Selon le directeur, les systèmes de survie dans le survival-horror-RPG *Chernobylite*, tels que la radioactivité, la faim et la soif, ainsi que les problèmes mentaux, sont inspirés par des voyages de recherche dans la zone d'exclusion de Tchernobyl :

https://www.pcgamer.com/exclusive-ch...-to-chernobyl/




Voici la bande-annonce pour *FIFA 22*, qui sortira le 1er Octobre sur tout sauf Switch. Y a tellement d'innovations dans ce trailer ... Heu ... Ouais ... Bon :

https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-watc...l-trailer-now/
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/fifa...-pc-and-stadia




Le jeu le plus téléchargé en Juin sur PS4 est ... *Cyberkeupon 2077* :

https://kotaku.com/cyberpunk-2077-wa...n-j-1847268939

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, Microsoft prévoit bien de supprimer l'abonnement *Live Gold* et rendre le multijoueur vraiment gratuit sur ses consoles. Il semblerait qu'un seuil d'abonnement Game Pass soit attendu avant que ce ne soit fait :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-its-claimed/

Le jeu open-world *Wild*, annoncé en 2014, semble être toujours en développement, selon des offres d'emplois sur le site de Wild Sheep Studios, qui travaille aussi sur Beyond Good and Evil 2 ... Y a des gens qui talonnent CIG, j'aurai pas cru :

https://www.thegamer.com/job-listings-wild/

Le *SGDQ* a levé 3 millions de dollars pour Médecins Sans Frontières, battant son record :

https://www.thegamer.com/sgdq-2021-3...thout-borders/

*Super Robot Wars 30* sortira le 28 Octobre sur PS4, Switch et PC en Asie avec des sous-titres anglais :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/supe...japan-and-asia




Un petit mod pour *Grand Theft Auto San Andreas* qui le rend beaucoup beaucoup plus joli :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...-its-textures/




Il semblerait que le système anti-piratage de Capcom pourrisse bien les performances de *Resident Evil Village*. DSOG est parvenu à cette conclusion en testant une version craquée (ne faites pas ça, encore moins que précommander), qui fonctionne beaucoup mieux :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pc-performance
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/resid...tering-issues/

----------


## KOUB

Vous prendrez bien un nouveau glitch sur *Kalof Warzone* ? M'en fout, j'écris avant de lire vos réponses, forcément (sinon la conséquence arrive avant la cause, ce qui envoie chier toutes les lois de l'univers et ça va pas bien). Donc un nouveau glitch qui permet de se parachuter dans le goulag ... en étant invincible en plus, tant qu'à faire :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-gulag-matches




*Psychonauts 2* aura un mode d’accessibilité rendant votre personnage invincible :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...enjoy-the-game

----------


## pipoop

> *Super Robot Wars 30* sortira le 28 Octobre sur PS4, Switch et PC en Asie avec des sous-titres anglais :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/supe...japan-and-asia
> 
> https://youtu.be/ngxEFsKPDoo


J'ai regarde la video et je sais toujours pas ce que sera le jeu...
et merde ca manque de robots..il est ou goldorak?le robot d'escaflown? ceux d'evangelion?
Je sais qu'ils aiment leur gundam mais meeeeerde

----------


## elftor

Chernobylite c'est pas encore sorti ?

Je me rappelle d'un papier dans CPC en 2014 ou 2015  ::o:

----------


## akaraziel

> Chernobylite c'est pas encore sorti ?
> 
> Je me rappelle d'un papier dans CPC en 2014 ou 2015


Me semble que la release officielle est pour cet été.
Mais bon, c'est pas fou.

----------


## Spawn

> P
> Il semblerait que le système anti-piratage de Capcom pourrisse bien les performances de *Resident Evil Village*. DSOG est parvenu à cette conclusion en testant une version craquée (ne faites pas ça, encore moins que précommander), qui fonctionne beaucoup mieux :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pc-performance
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/resid...tering-issues/
> 
> https://youtu.be/5_dDSi38I94


Les systèmes anti-piratage qui font plus chier le joueur honnête que le pirate lui-même, c'est toujours très drôle ou pas. Rien que pour ça, les joueurs devraient boycotter ces jeux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Boycotter... le dernier Resident Evil ?  :Cafe2:

----------


## pipoop

> Boycotter... le dernier Resident Evil ? 
> 
> https://media.tenor.com/images/00fbf...be57/tenor.gif


Ouais!! Comme le prochain call of!

----------


## Spawn

> Boycotter... le dernier Resident Evil ? 
> 
> https://media.tenor.com/images/00fbf...be57/tenor.gif


On ne boycotte pas un truc pas connu en général.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Connu ou pas, les appels au boycott de JV sont le plus souvent inefficaces et insignifiants quant à leur réussite commerciale. Une minorité râle, une majorité achète tout de même et l'éditeur ne change strictement rien. L'emmerdement (modéré) des honnêtes joueurs au nom de la lutte contre la triche ou le piratage, c'est acquis depuis le milieu des années 2000 et ça ne me semble pas près de reculer.

----------


## Spawn

Ah non mais j'ai pas dit que c'était quelque chose d'efficace et significatif, enfin ça l'est pas parce-que ça a de boycott que le nom.

----------


## Maximelene

Le problème, ici, ce n'est pas tant l'efficacité du boycott que le fait que le jeu soit sorti depuis 2 mois. Ça me semble un peu tard pour boycotter un jeu, indépendamment de l'efficacité de la méthode elle-même.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Faudrait boycotter le boycott je pense.

----------


## Maximelene

Ben non. Puisque le boycott ne fonctionne pas, ça ne sert à rien de boycotter le boycott, faut donc continuer à utiliser le boycott.

Boycott. C'est un mot étrange.

----------


## Stelarc

Vu que leur jeu semble cracké, ils comptent enlever leur merde anti-piratruc ?

----------


## pipoop

> Vu que leur jeu semble cracké, ils comptent enlever leur merde anti-piratruc ?


Pourquoi faire?
Tu l'achetes avec l'antipiratage, tu te demerdes pour l'enlever sit u veux et si ca te petes a la gueule: lol t'avais qu'as pas y toucher
C'est une sorte de securite pour eux, mais pas pour le piratage

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai posté un mod qui semble améliorer les perfs dans le topic RE8.

Après, c'est clair, le DRM de Capcom qui en plus tourne à l'intérieur de la machine virtuelle Denovo histoire de plomber les perfs, c'est nul.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> quand même le remboursement de l'éventuelle avance financière faite par Sony (mais je doute que l'on parle de sommes faramineuses, surtout comparé à ce que MS pourrait sortir s'il le voulait).


Généralement, ces pénalités sont énormes, par principe. C'est comme d'acheter une baguette de pain à 1E ou d'aller en taule pour 20 ans en cas de vol (cf Jean Valjean).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il semblerait que la raison pour laquelle les 2 dernières Yakuza (Judgment et Lost Judgment) ne sont pas sur PC est que le heros est une pop star japonaise digitalisé et son agence ne veut pas que des images de lui circulent sur PC, la plateforme du diable.

----------


## Flad

> Boycott. C'est un mot étrange.


Tu préfère dire "garçon poule" ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> Pourquoi faire?
> Tu l'achetes avec l'antipiratage, tu te demerdes pour l'enlever sit u veux et si ca te petes a la gueule: lol t'avais qu'as pas y toucher
> C'est une sorte de securite pour eux, mais pas pour le piratage


Parce qu'en général c'est ce qu'il font pour Denuvo. Si leur super protection pourrie est cassée, ils retirent leur merde.

----------


## skyblazer

> Il semblerait que la raison pour laquelle les 2 dernières Yakuza (Judgment et Lost Judgment) ne sont pas sur PC est que le heros est une pop star japonaise digitalisé et son agence ne veut pas que des images de lui circulent sur PC, la plateforme du diable.


Je le poste avec Source Kotaku, et du coup ça terminerait la série chez Sega à cause de ce point. Vous avez dit stupide ? Oui.
Pour l'example d'à quel point le Japon peut être con sur les droits d'image des agences, ce tweet (dont la trad twitter est suffisamment fonctionnelle pour comprendre):

----------


## pipoop

oui oui...
ou ca une trad?

----------


## skyblazer

Je viens de voir que Twitter ne le propose pas simplement: en allant sur le tweet sur twitter, il propose "traduire le tweet".
Mais l'image en dessous est plutôt auto-explicative au besoin.




> Japon : Pourquoi les chanteurs et les talents sont-ils populaires en Europe et aux États-Unis alors que les mangas et les animes sont si populaires ?
> 
>  Moi : C'est impossible de faire des affaires parce que les agences de divertissement japonaises sont fondamentalement trop difficiles à voir la réalité
> 
>  Adversaire : Non, c'est une exagération
> 
>  moi:Revers de main avec index pointant vers le bas





> Si vous achetez la version électronique du volume séparé d'Ultraman MOOK "Ultraman Tiga", vous serez touché par la colère de Johnny.(^^;)
>  Ce serait bien si c'était une version papier, mais la même somme d'argent a été prise et cette différence est terrible.

----------


## Maximelene

> oui oui...
> ou ca une trad?


En gros :

"- Pourquoi les talents coréens sont si peu connus en Europe alors que les mangas y sont populaires ?
- Parce que les agences font n'importe quoi. Exemple : voici ce que vous obtenez si vous achetez la version électronique d'un artbook d'Ultraman."

Autre exemple : cette affiche pour le film live-action FMA, sur laquelle le personnage principal a carrément été retiré.

----------


## yodaxy

Wow, moi qui pensais qu'on avait atteint un palier dans la stupidité humaine ces dernières années  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> En gros :
> 
> "- Pourquoi les talents coréens sont si peu connus en Europe alors que les mangas y sont populaires ?
> - Parce que les agences font n'importe quoi. Exemple : voici ce que vous obtenez si vous achetez la version électronique d'un artbook d'Ultraman."
> 
> Autre exemple : cette affiche pour le film live-action FMA, sur laquelle le personnage principal a carrément été retiré.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E3d8KO3W...g&name=900x900


On parle de Coréens ou Japonais ?
car Manga=Japon et Manhwa=Corée

Sachant que FMA est Japonais, j'imagine donc qu'on parle du Japon, même si beaucoup de live-action tiré du Japon sont Coréen  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

> On parle de Coréens ou Japonais ?
> car Manga=Japon et Manhwa=Corée
> 
> Sachant que FMA est Japonais, j'imagine donc qu'on parle du Japon, même si beaucoup de live-action tiré du Japon sont Coréen


Aucune idée. La traduction du tweet me donne "Pourquoi les chanteurs et talents coréens...", c'est donc ce que j'ai recopié.  ::P: 

Mais j'imagine que la question pourrait vouloir dire "Puisque les européens et américains aiment beaucoup les trucs en provenance du Japon, pourquoi est-ce qu'ils n'aiment pas aussi ce qui provient de la Corée ?".

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bizarre car j'ai la même trad que celle posté par skyblazer, sans mention de la Corée dedans  ::XD::  .

En bref la trad à l'air à l'ouest car rien ne veut dire quelque chose.

----------


## yggdrahsil

> Japan: Why is it that manga and anime are such a hit, but singers and celebrities can be popular in the West, and not in Korea?
> 
> Me: It's impossible to do business with Japanese entertainment agencies because they are basically too rigid and don't see reality.
> 
> Partner: No - you're exaggerating!
> 
> Me: No!


Traduit par DeepL

----------


## Maximelene

> Japon : Pourquoi les chanteurs et talents coréens sont-ils populaires en Europe et aux États-Unis alors que les mangas et les anime sont si populaires ?
> 
> Moi : C'est impossible de faire des affaires parce que les agences de divertissement japonaises sont fondamentalement trop difficiles à voir la réalité
> 
> Adversaire : Non, c'est une exagération
> 
> moi:


Traduit par Google.  ::mellow:: 

yggdrahsil, je veux savoir d'où sort ce "No!" alors que le tweet d'origine n'a qu'un smiley.  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

Mettez-vous d'accord bordel, je veux connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire de cette incroyable new of the year !

----------


## skyblazer

> Mettez-vous d'accord bordel, je veux connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire de cette incroyable new of the year !


Bah c'est une plutôt grosse nouvelle, surtout si Johnny's et Sega trouve un terrain d'entente. Mais en l'occurence, pour une raison que j'ignore, sur Twitter ça occulte la Corée dans la traduction alors que copier-coller le tweet sur google translate mentionne bien la Corée.

----------


## pipoop

> Mettez-vous d'accord bordel, je veux connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire de cette incroyable new of the year !


Que les mecs ont pas compris c'est juste des trucs a gratter pour avoir le personnage

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Il y a enfin un menu d'options graphiques en jeu pour *Ninja Gaiden: Master Collection*. À la sortie, il fallait passer par les options de Steam pour les régler :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-month-afte...phics-options/

Durant le dernier week-end, le magasin en ligne de Square Enix est tombé temporairement à cours de copies numériques de *Final Fantasy XIV* en raison d'un nombre de ventes record :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...igital-copies/

Le DLC Echoing Void pour *Minecraft Dungeons*, le jeu préféré de vos enfants, sortira le 28 Juillet, en même temps qu'une édition complète et une mise à jour :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050841041.html

Le schmup *Abarenbo Tengu & Zombie Nation* ressortira sur PC et Switch le 28 Octobre :

https://www.destructoid.com/abarenbo...ty-connection/




Tirer sur les gros drones de *The Division 2* produit actuellement un bug qui vous expulse de votre partie :

https://kotaku.com/the-division-2-s-...e-r-1847274005




Une bande-annonce pour le metroidvania *Crowsworn*, prévu pour 2023... Ça me dit quelque chose :




Bon ... pour la prochaine mise à jour, *Kalof Warzone* a une nouvelle skin totalement noire, qui va poser exactement le même problème de détection dans les zones sombres que la skin "rose" ... Combien ça rapporte déjà Kalof ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ial-roze-skin/





*Relic Entertainment* (Company Of Heroes, Age Of Empires IV en ce moment et un tas de bons RTS) tease des trucs pour demain, sur sa chaine Twitch, concernant la seconde guerre mondiale :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/co.../1100-6493826/

Pendant que Mario Golf déçoit pas mal de monde, en plus du jeu en ligne made in Nintendo, *What the Golf* a reçu une mise à jour gratuite nommée A Whole New World, contenant un millier de nouveaux parcours sur iOS, qui sortira tout aussi gratuitement dans les prochaines semaines sur PC et Switch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...1000-new-holes




Si le tutorial de *The Driver* était si chiant à réussir ... C'est à cause du film The Driver, sorti en 1978, qui a inspiré le créateur de la série, Martin Edmondson. Attention à ce que vous laissez regarder à vos enfants, on ne sait jamais comment ça va finir. Certains enfants impressionnés deviennent serial killer et d'autres développeurs de jeux vidéos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-a-childh...park-tutorial/

"Bonjour monsieur Nintendo, est-ce que vous allez profiter des modifications de vos chaines de production en raison de la sortie de la Switch OLED pour corriger le problème de drift des joycons ?"
"Sans Commentaire" 

https://www.destructoid.com/nintendo...drift-joy-con/

Le multijoueurs *Titanfall 2* est la cible de gros sacs à merde qui lancent des attaques DdoSS depuis un moment. Et quand Respawn a dit s'en occuper, ils ont en fait dédié une ou deux personnes pour travailler sur le problème. En fait, les ressources sont surtout occupées par le même genre de crasses sur Apex Legends, plus joué et surtout plus rentable via la vente de skins :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ti.../1100-6493809/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...a-security-fix

L'extension The New War pour le jeu de ninjas de l'espace avec des vaisseaux pilotables *Warframe* sera présentée lors de la Tennocon, la conférence dédiée au jeu, le 17 Juillet :

https://www.thegamer.com/warframes-n...nocon-preview/

----------


## Maximelene

> Une bande-annonce pour le metroidvania *Crowsworn*, prévu pour 2023... Ça me dit quelque chose :
> 
> https://youtu.be/dFndf7y4CeY


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Voici le jeu de gestion de parc d'attraction couvert *Indoorlands*, qui sortira le 14 Juillet sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ind...action-couvert




Bande-annonce pour le survival horror *SIGNALIS*, annoncé sur PC mais sans date de sortie pour le moment :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sig...es-dangereuses




Sans vraiment de surprise, *FIFA 22* n'aura pas de mise à niveau gratuite pour les consoles next-gen. La seule solution pour avoir une mise à jour est d'acheter la version ultimate à 100$. Aussi, la version PC sera évidemment une version old-gen :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-sta...t-gen-upgrade/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oing-down-well

----------


## Zodex

> Une bande-annonce pour le metroidvania *Crowsworn*, prévu pour 2023... Ça me dit quelque chose :
> 
> https://youtu.be/dFndf7y4CeY


Le début de la vidéo m'a fait penser à un mélange entre Vampire Hunter D et Trinity Blood.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Mouais Vampire Hunter D c'est quand même foutrement plus classe à tous les niveaux.

----------


## cooly08

Je suis intrigué par Indoorlands. 
Merci KOUB.  :;):

----------


## pesos

> Poy poy,
> 
> Il y a enfin un menu d'options graphiques en jeu pour *Ninja Gaiden: Master Collection*. À la sortie, il fallait passer par les options de Steam pour les régler :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/a-month-afte...phics-options/


Bon, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre qu'ils virent la censure sur le 2 et on pourra envisager d'acheter  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

C'est vrai que l'ajout d'options graphiques c'est un argument de vente.

----------


## cooly08

Noclip vient de publier son dernier documentaire. La remake de Demon's Souls.

----------


## pesos

> C'est vrai que l'ajout d'options graphiques c'est un argument de vente.


C'est un peu le strict minimum en fait. Devoir passer par une ligne de commande pour changer de résolution, on est plus dans les 90's...

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est vrai que l'ajout d'options graphiques c'est un argument de vente.


Une partie de la commu PC rejetterait une collection regroupant  Breath of the Wild, Mario Odyssey et Smash Bros Ultimate aux seuls prétextes qu'il faut passer par un menu externe pour modifier la résolution et que le framerate est verrouillé à 60 fps. Le surconfort oculaire, c'est la frontière sèche entre un joueur lambda et un race maître.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est un peu le strict minimum en fait. Devoir passer par une ligne de commande pour changer de résolution, on est plus dans les 90's...


Ceux qui en ont chié sur leur himem.sys pour lancer Comanche 3D te saluent  :Indeed:

----------


## Zodex

Nan mais les jeux Nintendo peuvent rester sur les consoles Nintendo hein, c'est pas très grave !  ::ninja:: 
Nous ce qu'on veut sur PC, c'est les jeux Sony  (Bloodborne, Demon's Souls, God of War, TLoU, sivouplé  :Emo: )

----------


## Baalim

> Une partie de la commu PC rejetterait une collection regroupant  Breath of the Wild, Mario Odyssey et Smash Bros Ultimate aux seuls prétextes qu'il faut passer par un menu externe pour modifier la résolution et que le framerate est verrouillé à 60 fps. Le surconfort oculaire, c'est la frontière sèche entre un joueur lambda et un race maître.


En même temps, ils s'en foutraient un peu puisqu'il est acquis que la switch pro 8k avec Ray tracing va sortir sous peu et restaurer la suprématie de Big N sur le hardware.

----------


## Baalim

Voila qui fait écho aux discussions d'il y a quelques jours (ou les confirme... j'avoue, j'ai lu en diagonale)

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050841033.html




> L'agence de l'acteur Takuya Kimura ferait barrage à la sortie de Lost Judgment sur PC

----------


## Stelarc

Takuya il est pas trés Takuyu.

----------


## Maximelene

> Voila qui fait écho aux discussions d'il y a quelques jours (ou les confirme... j'avoue, j'ai lu en diagonale)
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050841033.html


Ça n'a fait pas vraiment écho : c'est cette news qui l'a provoquée.  ::P:

----------


## pesos

Patch ce jeudi pour *Nier Automata*.

Vieux motard...

----------


## Getz

Ha bordel enfin, ça fait 3 mois que je l'attend pour lancer le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du matin,

Voici le jeu rétro plateformes-horreur *Lorn's Lure*, qui doit sortir l'année prochaine sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-retro-h...orming-around/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1417930/Lorns_Lure/




L'esport touche le fond de la téléréalité. Les joueurs de l'équipe CLG ont ainsi appris, sous l’œil de la caméra, que certains étaient virés. Sponsorisé par Bud Light :

https://www.pcgamer.com/esports-team...-by-bud-light/





En plus de Nier Automata, *Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy 13* reçoit aussi un patch surprise sur PC, très probablement en vue de sa future présence sur le Game Pass :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...se-patch-on-pc

La sortie d'*Elite Dangerous Odyssey* sur consoles est retardée, parce qu'il faut bien fixer les problèmes de la version PC avant :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...the-pc-version

*The Smurfs: Mission Vileaf*, qui sortira sur les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 26 Octobre, sortira aussi sur XBox Series et PS5 en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/the-...teaser-trailer




Un nouveau Schmup *Touhou Project* a été annoncé. En cadeau, une vidéo des 24 schmups arcade développés par Cave :

https://kotaku.com/shootem-up-develo...oot-1847279777




Vous prendrez bien une petite montre *Super Mario* par Tag Heuer en édition limitée à 2.150$ ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-mario-watch/



Le site des 25 ans de la série *Personna* a été ouvert et tease 7 nouveaux jeux, dont un pour Septembre 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/pers...n-new-projects

http://p-ch.jp/p25th/

Voici *Venba*, un jeu qui mélange narration et cuisine indienne, prévu pour fin 2021 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ven...ies-culinaires




Le jeu d'adresse avec un donut, *Cranked Up* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui :

https://www.indiemag.fr/news/cranked...acces-anticipe

----------


## KOUB

Voici le jeu d'aventures en monde ouvert *Kokopa's Atlas*, dont le kicktarter devrait commencer bientôt :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Kokopas_Atlas/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...rand-adventure




Un petit citybuilder minimaliste, *Might Of Merchants* :

----------


## Momock

> Une partie de la commu PC rejetterait une collection regroupant  Breath of the Wild, Mario Odyssey et Smash Bros Ultimate aux seuls prétextes qu'il faut passer par un menu externe pour modifier la résolution et que le framerate est verrouillé à 60 fps.


J'aime à penser que c'est une partie vraiment négligeable, mais j'ai rien pour le confirmer.

----------


## pesos

*Ghostwire Tokyo* repoussé à début 2022 :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'aime à penser que c'est une partie vraiment négligeable, mais j'ai rien pour le confirmer.


C'est une partie négligeable, et étant Expert je n'ai besoin d'aucune preuve pour confirmer.

----------


## M.Rick75

2 trailers (cinématique et gameplay) et une entrée proche en phase pré alpha pour *Company of Heroes 3*.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Alpha_Preview/
Dans l'idée d'en faire un jeu plus proche du premier CoH que du second.
Pour l'instant, sans avoir lu grand chose et à vue de trailer, je trouve que ça sent meilleur que Dawn of War 3.

----------


## FB74

C'est sympa, mais je sature des jeux sur la 2nde guerre mondiale.  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

Moi qui n'aime pas trop la chose militaire (en tout cas, la sérieuse, historique) j'avais vraiment hyper aimé le premier Company of Heroes. Et un peu le 2.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy, 2ème prise,

Le DLC Truth Quest pour le simulateur de requin qui mange tout *Maneater* sortira le 31 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/mane...box-one-and-pc



Le jeu d'action cyberpunk en vue de dessus *Glitchpunk*, qui ressemble quand même vachement à un jeu que seuls les vieux peuvent connaitre (via une démo sur le cD Joystick pour ma part) sortira en accès anticipé le 11 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gta-2-inspir...-on-august-11/




Le multijoueur jusqu'à 8 a été implanté aujourd'hui dans *American Truck Simulator* :

http://forum.canardpc.com/newreply.p...reply&t=131140




Après le scandale de triche sur *Trackmania* (en gros, les joueurs, parmi lesquels certains des meilleurs, utilisaient des programmes tiers pour ralentir le jeu, ce qui leur permettait d'augmenter la fréquence de leurs inputs), Nadeo va analyser ses 15 années de données pour trouver tous les tricheurs et les bannir :

https://www.pcgamer.com/trackmania-d...-the-cheaters/

Le nombre de joueurs de jeux vidéos a augmenté de 5.8% l'année dernière aux USA (de 214.4 à 227 millions) par rapport à l'année dernière selon l'ESA. La pandémie a, sans surprise, bien aidé :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/13/e...-the-pandemic/



Voici *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl*, un brawler avec les personnages des dessins animés passant sur Nickelodeon (Bob L'Éponge et consorts) qui doit sortir cet Automne :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/13/n...ash-treatment/




*Company of Heroes 3* a été annoncé sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/comp...nounced-for-pc




*Persona 6* fait bien partie des 7 jeux qu'Atlus tease sur le site des 25 ans de la série de jeux. Ceci a été confirmé par l'interview d'un développeur sur le site de recrutement d'Atlus Japon :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...hich-exceeds-5

Une interview de Carlos Andrés Rocha Silva, le CEO du studio de développement colombien Dreams Uncorporated, qui travaille sur le RPG *Cris Tales* :

https://www.thegamer.com/cris-tales-...e-development/

Tiens. Donkey Kong a 40 ans aujourd'hui :

https://www.thegamer.com/donkey-kong...served-better/

*Ghostwire: Tokyo*, l'autre exclusivité PS5 de Bethesda, a été retardé à 2022 :

https://kotaku.com/ghostwire-tokyo-d...022-1847281463

Une prochaine mise à jour de l'application *Xbox Family Settings* permettra enfin de limiter les dépenses sur la console. Histoire que les familles ne se fassent plus "pirater leur carte de crédit pour acheter des centaines de lootboxes FIFA sur le compte de leur fils" :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050841093.html

----------


## Kriegor

> 2 trailers (cinématique et gameplay) et une entrée proche en phase pré alpha pour *Company of Heroes 3*


Plus hypé par ça que par AoE4.

----------


## Sannom

Aucun personnage des 2 séries Avatar dans le jeu Nickelodeon ? J'imagine que ç'aurait été trop évident...

----------


## Nono

> Ha bordel enfin, ça fait 3 mois que je l'attend pour lancer le jeu


Le gris maronnasse passe tellement mieux en borderless.

----------


## Kriegor

> Aucun personnage des 2 séries Avatar dans le jeu Nickelodeon ? J'imagine que ç'aurait été trop évident...


Justement. Si tu veux monétiser un ou deux personnages à part dans un DLC à 5€, qui de mieux que Aang et Korra ?

----------


## Sannom

Ce n'est pas faux, quoique je suis sûr qu'il y aurait des gens qui auraient payé pour Zim  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Voici *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl*, un brawler avec les personnages des dessins animés passant sur Nickelodeon (Bob L'Éponge et consorts) qui doit sortir cet Automne


C'est pas une bonne idée de refaire Playstation All Stars.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

La fréquentation record de *Final Fantasy XIV* semble être liée à deux choses. Twitch évidemment, mais aussi le dernier patch de World Of Warcraft, qui déçoit par mal de monde :

https://kotaku.com/wow-disappointmen...nto-1847283978

Une loi est en préparation en *Australie* pour limiter la vente de jeux contenant des lootboxes aux adultes :

https://www.destructoid.com/australi...stransactions/

*Discord* s'est acheté Sentropy, une compagnie qui fait dans l'IA, pour lutter contre la toxicité en ligne :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6493894/

Talen Energy, une compagnie d'énergie US, prévoit de construire une centrale nucléaire de 300 MW avec un datacenter collé à côté ... pour miner de la cryptomonnaie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/oh-good-some...ning-facility/

Il y a une démo jouable de *Company Of Heroes 3*. Pour y avoir accès, il faut lier son compte Steam sur le site du jeu :

https://www.destructoid.com/company-...022-demo-news/

https://www.companyofheroes.com/

Le jeu de stratégie-action-roguelike *HighFleet* sortira le 27 Juillet sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hig...m-on-july-27th




*SEGA* est poursuivi pour son jeu d'arcade *Key Master*, qui fait possiblement gagné des prix, et qui serait donc possiblement truqué contre les joueurs, comme la première machine à pince venue :

https://www.polygon.com/22573590/seg...action-lawsuit

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Forza Horizon 5*, avec du gameplay :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ew-car-sounds/




Des ... gens ... piratent *Kalof Warzone* pour donner le niveau maximum et toutes les skins et armes à des streameurs :

https://kotaku.com/warzone-hackers-a...eam-1847285739

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Plus hypé par ça que par AoE4.


C'est l'inverse pour moi mais c'est tout à fait possible que ce soit une grosse daube mal équilibrée comme AoE3.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Talen Energy, une compagnie d'énergie US, prévoit de construire une centrale nucléaire de 300 MW avec un datacenter collé à côté ... pour miner de la cryptomonnaie :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/oh-good-some...ning-facility/


On est vraiment foutus...

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est l'inverse pour moi mais c'est tout à fait possible que ce soit une grosse daube mal équilibrée comme AoE3.


Je ne disais pas ça par défiance. J'espère que ce sera un bon AoE qui plaira à ses fans, mais je préfère les RTS bien centrés sur les combats (les C&C, CoH, Ground Control, Total A/SupCom, Starcraft etc.).

----------


## Shep1

> *SEGA* est poursuivi pour son jeu d'arcade *Key Master*, qui fait possiblement gagné des prix, et qui serait donc possiblement truqué contre les joueurs, comme la première machine à pince venue :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22573590/seg...action-lawsuit


Super intéressant. Je ne savais pas Sega sur ce genre de marché !

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Je ne disais pas ça par défiance. J'espère que ce sera un bon AoE qui plaira à ses fans, mais je préfère les RTS bien centrés sur les combats (les C&C, CoH, Ground Control, Total A/SupCom, Starcraft etc.).


Un petit AoE4, je ne suis pas contre, à condition qu'il y ai un vrai suivi de la part des développeurs en ce qui concerne _l'équilibrage_. Je n'ai jamais accroché au STR avec comme Background la seconde guerre mondiale ou la guerre dans l'espace. Les goûts, les couleurs, tu vois ce que je veux dire.

----------


## eeepc35

> Une partie de la commu PC rejetterait une collection regroupant  Breath of the Wild, Mario Odyssey et Smash Bros Ultimate aux seuls prétextes qu'il faut passer par un menu externe pour modifier la résolution et que le framerate est verrouillé à 60 fps. Le surconfort oculaire, c'est la frontière sèche entre un joueur lambda et un race maître.


Et cette collection n'est disponible que sur Epic Game Store

----------


## Gero

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Forza Horizon 5*, avec du gameplay :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ew-car-sounds/
> 
> https://youtu.be/lWJZUAwLjf4


Oh oui ! Ils ont compris que les sont de FH4 étaient dégueulasses ! Ca va être bien FH5  ::wub::

----------


## Sannom

> Je ne disais pas ça par défiance. J'espère que ce sera un bon AoE qui plaira à ses fans, mais je préfère les RTS bien centrés sur les combats (les C&C, CoH, Ground Control, Total A/SupCom, Starcraft etc.).


Vu la preview d'Izual, avec cette histoire de civilisations beaucoup plus typées et asymétriques*, je pense que ça devrait le faire.

* Je me demande quand même si ce n'est pas un peu casse-gueule d'avoir choisi cette option quand même, le fait d'avoir des civilisations très proches était une particularité des AoE et devait faire une partie de leur charme et je suis dubitatif sur la décision de partir sur quelque chose qui n'est pas vraiment dans l'ADN de la série.

----------


## Kriegor

AoE3, avec ses dernières extensions, avaient quand même des groupes de nations assez différentes : les asiatiques, les amérindiens, et les européens. Même si on n'égalait pas ce qui se fait dans Starcraft, C&C ou les Earth, c'était plus asymétrique que les CoH et bien plus que TA/SupCom. Bon, par contre, ça restait un jeu où, toutes les 5 secondes, tu commandes une unité de production.

----------


## Nono

> *SEGA* est poursuivi pour son jeu d'arcade *Key Master*, qui fait possiblement gagné des prix, et qui serait donc possiblement truqué contre les joueurs, comme la première machine à pince venue :
> https://www.polygon.com/22573590/seg...action-lawsuit


Du coup, qu'est-ce qu'elle a de pire que les machines à sous existantes ?
SEGA en a déjà des centaines. En 2009, je me souviens d'un espace gigantesque à Nara, où il y en avait de toutes sortes. Il y avait même une pince à crèmes glacées :

D'ailleurs c'est rigolo parce que celle-ci est faite par Atlus. Et je ne suis pas sûr que cette activité soit très connue de leur part.
Autant SEGA on savait, autant je croyais qu'Atlus ne faisait que des jeux (et Wikipedia ne se penche pas sur leur machines à sous).

----------


## Maximelene

> Du coup, qu'est-ce qu'elle a de pire que les machines à sous existantes ?


Ça n'a pas forcément besoin d'être pire que des trucs déjà existants pour motiver une action en justice. Il suffit juste d'un cas particulier qui cristallise la haine (parce qu'il est nouveau, plus visible, plus flagrant, etc...).

Key Master est peut-être juste la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Pour le coup je suis ravi, j'ai toujours trouvé ce genre de pratiques dégueulasse sur le fond.

----------


## Nono

Complètement d'accord. C'est juste que je me demandais pourquoi maintenant, et pas bah... depuis que ces systèmes existent.
Mais mieux vaut tard que jamais.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le FPS multijoueur militaire *World War 3* commence à renaitre de ses cendres :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-war-3-...from-the-dead/




Dans un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent connaître, *id Software* a développé un port de Super Mario 3 sur PC à partir de la technologie utilisée pour Commander Keen, avant que Nintendo ne décide que finalement, non. Une copie de la démo a été donnée par un développeur anonyme au Strong National Museum of Play :

https://www.pcgamer.com/id-softwares...d-to-a-museum/




La sortie du jeu de deckbuilding *The Amazing American Circus* est reportée au 16 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-amazing-...-to-september/




Un mod pour *Mafia* (pas le remaster, celui de 2002) vous envoie dans le plus célèbre bateau qui va couler. La 1ère partie du mod doit être bientôt disponible :

https://www.pcgamer.com/mafia-modder...with-mobsters/




La 5ème saison de *Fall Guys* aura pour thème la jungle :

https://live-destructoid.pantheonsit...dventure-news/





L'*EVO* aura un événement dans le monde réel de la réalité véritable avec les finalistes régionaux présents en personne à Las Vegas en Novembre :

https://live-destructoid.pantheonsit...-announcement/

Les derniers doublages en anglais sont enregistrés en ce moment pour *Final fantasy XVI*. Il ne semble donc pas y avoir de développement en enfer, comme ça a été le cas pour l'épisode précédent, avec le résultat "mouarf" qu'on connait :

https://live-destructoid.pantheonsit...elopment-hell/

Suite à son alpha, *Diablo 2: Resurrected* va avoir quelques améliorations : Quelques effets graphiques, de l’accessibilité bien sûr, modifications des inventaires et surtout les joueurs n'apparaitront plus dans une zone remplie de bestioles qui vous écorchent pendant les temps de chargement, mais après :

https://live-destructoid.pantheonsit...lo-2-remaster/

Les plaintes pour vols de compte *PlayStation Network* ont sensiblement augmenté au Japon et Sony conseille la double-authentification :

https://kotaku.com/sony-japan-recomm...oun-1847288968

*Frazier “Kay” Khattri* s'est fait viré il y a quelques semaines du groupe d'influenceurs FaZe Clan. En raison, une bonne grosse arnaque pour une nouvelle cryptomonnaie "SaveTheKids", censée donner une partie des gains à la charité. En fait non, comme révélé par plusieurs youtubeurs spécialisés dans la révélation d'arnaques. En plus, c'était évidemment une manœuvre classique de pump & dump (lisez l'article de CPC Hardware). Le sac à merde, n'ayant vraiment aucune race, envoie maintenant des lettres de "cease and desist" pour forcer tous ceux ayant éventé son arnaque à supprimer leurs vidéos :

https://kotaku.com/former-faze-clan-...m-v-1847289871

Il semblerait (avec beaucoup de pincettes) que le youtubeur VK ait trouvé comment réparer les *Joy-Cons* souffrant de drift, avec un morceau de papier. Évidemment, il faut ouvrir les Joy-cons, ce qui annule la garantie donc méfiance quand même :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-of-cardboard/




*Stadia* change son modèle de rémunération. Les studios toucheront 70% des revenus de l'abonnement mensuel, en fonction du nombre de joueurs lançant le jeu au moins une fois par jour ... Ça va bien se passer pour les développeurs de jeux courts :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...es-are-played/

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour Hammers & Herdstones pour *Total War: Warhammer 2* semble pouvoir corrompre vos sauvegardes. Pour éviter ça, voici une bidouille :




> In your Steam games library, right-click Total War: Warhammer 2 and select Properties
>     In the Properties window, select the Betas tab
>     Select warhammerii_1.11.1 from the list
>     Total War: Warhammer 2 will now update to the beta version


Aussi, le dernier DLC avant Total War: Warhammer 3, *The Silence and The Fury* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/to.../1100-6493928/




Les piratins ayant copié les données d'*EA* commencent à en lâcher une partie en ligne, concernant des outils internes et Origin, espérant probablement mettre la pression pour se faire payer :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea.../1100-6493934/

Il semblerait, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, que *Tencent* soit en train d'essayer d'acheter Crytek :

https://www.thegamer.com/tencent-might-buy-crytek/

La maison de Shrek apparait dans le DLC New Beast Hunter pour le jeu d'horreur multijoueur *Hunt: Showdown* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...ast-hunter-dlc





Une histoire a été écrite pour un possible *Final Fantasy X-3* mais il n'est question de commencer le développement qu'après celui des 18 parties successives de Final Fantasy 7 Remake :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...ke-is-the-main

Bande-annonce pour *Super Monkey Ball: Banana Mania*, qui doit sortir sur tout le 5 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/supe...er-screenshots




Bande-annonce pour *Chernobylite*, concernant l'histoire de ce bon vieil Igor. Le jeu de survie-horreur est prévu sortir d'accès anticipé le 28 Juillet sur PC, et plus tard sur consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/cher...-story-trailer




Deuxième bande-annonce pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Death’s Door*, qui doit sortir sur les XBox et PC le 20 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/deat...meplay-trailer




Le brawler *GigaBash* sortira début 2022 sur PS4 et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/giga...ohanna-trailer

----------


## KOUB

C'est le début de la bêta ouverte pour le FPS multijoueur avec du Portal dedans, *Splitgate*. La participation à la bêta peut se faire directement sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/open-...ter-splitgate/




Une bande-annonce de gameplay pour *Rainbow Six Extraction*, qui doit sortir le 16 Septembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...on-cross-play/




Voici le jeu de survie *Highrisers*, avec des zombies dans une tour à grimper, qui sortira demain sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hig...nvasion-zombie




Voici aussi le jeu de plateformes gratuit en accès anticipé *Twin Stones: The Journey of Bukka* :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/twi...mer-3d-gratuit

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rney_of_Bukka/




Épisode 1 : Des pubs apparaissent un peu partout pour un cheat payant indétectable sur PC et consoles, ciblant particulièrement *Kalof Warzone*.
Épisode 2 : Activision, pas content, fait supprimer les pubs partout sur internet et réveille ses avocats, qui baillent un peu en s'étirant.
Épisode 3 : le créateur du cheat déclare "Nan mais je voulais rien faire d'illégal hein, je savais pas. Pas taper siouplait" avec des trémolos dans la voix :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sion-clampdown

*Tencent* a déposé et fait valider un brevet pour la transmission héréditaire de biens numériques :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...et-inheritance

*FIFA 22* a beau être la version ancienne génération sur PC, mais il n'y a pas de limite d'installation sur une seule machine ... Enfin, selon EA, pas selon Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...imit-ea-inists

Un point de vue intéressant sur la gestion de la narration par Blizzard en ce moment, surtout sur la licence Warcraft (ouais, parce que Starcraft ... bouhou) :

https://www.polygon.com/22577150/bli...cinematics-mcu

la licence annuelle *NBA 2K22* va sortir le 10 septembre sur toutes les plateformes, 70$ sur les consoles nouvelle génération et 60$ pour le reste avec différentes versions (Gross-gen à 80$, bordel, et 100$ pour la version spéciale 75ème anniversaire de la NBA) :

https://www.polygon.com/22576121/nba...cover-athletes
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/nba-...-switch-and-pc

----------


## Supergounou

Qui s'occupera de la relève lorsque KOUB sera en vacances  ::'(: 
Il les mérite.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Un mod pour *Mafia* (pas le remaster, celui de 2002) vous envoie dans le plus célèbre bateau qui va couler. La 1ère partie du mod doit être bientôt disponible :


Je trouve ce genre de trucs plus intéressants que des reproductions faites dans l'UE4, c'est rigolo de voir des gens qui arrivent à travailler avec des moteurs vieux de 20 ans (c'est super beau en plus  ::o: ).

----------


## KOUB

> Je trouve ce genre de trucs plus intéressants que des reproductions faites dans l'UE4, c'est rigolo de voir des gens qui arrivent à travailler avec des moteurs vieux de 20 ans (c'est super beau en plus ).


Le moddeur y travaille depuis 15 ans aussi  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Dicsaw

https://store.steampowered.com/steamdeck

J'ai un peu peur vu les retours catastrophiques sur la fiabilité de leur casque vr.

----------


## cooly08

Ah ouais quand même. Ça a l'air pas mal. Et ça fait tourner les derniers AAA ? Je demande à voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le design est vachement propre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

À peine plus chère qu'une Switch OLED. Et si tu es client steam avec des 100ène de jeux sur ton compte... la question ne se pose même pas.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Ah ouais quand même. Ça a l'air pas mal. Et ça fait tourner les derniers AAA ? Je demande à voir.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Le design est vachement propre.


D'après eux ça fait tourner tout ce qui se lance sur PC.16 ram de mémoire , pour la carte, "So there's four cores of AMD, Zen 2 CPU with eight threads, and eight CUs of RDNA2 GPU.".Bon par contre les prix grimpent vite et vont jusqu'à 650 dollars....

https://www.steamdeck.com/en/tech

----------


## cooly08

Bon elle semble plus grande/grosse mais la prise en main est potentiellement meilleure aussi. À voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'après eux ça fait tourner tout ce qui se lance sur PC.16 ram de mémoire , pour la carte, "So there's four cores of AMD, Zen 2 CPU with eight threads, and eight CUs of RDNA2 GPU.".Bon par contre les prix grimpent vite et vont jusqu'à 650 dollars....
> 
> https://www.steamdeck.com/en/tech


Ouais le prix augmente vite mais c'est uniquement le stockage et quelques fioritures, rien concernant la puissance. Cela dit, le stockage c'est important mais je crois que la switch oled c'est 64 go (ou 32 ?).
Après pour les jeux indés c'est cool maintenant pour un AAA qui fait 80go... ouais...  ::P: 

À voir si on peut rajouter de la mémoire mais vu que c'est du nvme... pas certain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit :: ha bha on peut augmenter le stockage par la suite. Y a une espèce de carte SD brandée steam deck sur la page officielle en cliquant sur adaptabilité.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Bon par contre les prix grimpent vite et vont jusqu'à 650 dollars....


J'aime bien comment ils se cachent à peine qu'avec le prix minimum t'auras droit à la version lidl. 



"verre de qualité supérieure"

 ::wacko::

----------


## cooly08

Tout cela semble charmant. Trop charmant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui c'est du eMMC à 419€. Pas du nvme. Hum à voir la différence en vitesse de chargement. Et si ça affecte les performances en jeu.

Et puis faut voir la durée de vie sur un AAA. Ça ne doit pas faire long feu.

Et y a un dock aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Parait que s'ils en pré-vendent au moins 100 millions d'ici à décembre, ils filent Half-Life 3 le soir de noël. J'ai lu ça d'une source sûre.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> "verre de qualité supérieure"


Ça serait drôle qu'ils le markettent verre normal. Et les versions en-dessous verre de qualité inférieure.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin après ça ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça. J'ai pas besoin d'une console portable.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Enfin après ça ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça. J'ai pas besoin d'une console portable.


C'est sur que t'aurais l'air bizarre dans les transports en commun à prendre des photos de l'écran avec ton téléphone portable.

----------


## cooly08

Haha.  ::P: 

Sinon j'imagine déjà les gamins qui vont demander un Steam Deck à leur parent pour noël et qui vont se retrouver avec ça :



Oups. (C'est un St*r*eam Deck pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas.)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est couillu d'avoir pris un nom si proche cela dit. Je ne sais pas si Elgato va pas un peu râler.

----------


## FB74



----------


## cooly08

Ah !

----------


## Robix66

https://www.steamdeck.com/fr/tech




> 1280 × 800 px (format 16:10)


Mouais...

Par contre ce qui me fait marrer sur la vidéo de la page d'accueil :



> Jeu réel lancé sur un prototype de Steam Deck


D'habitude c'est l'inverse.  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Franchement ça semble vraiment bien, même si j'ai du mal à voir comment ça peut faire tourner tous les jeux sur un truc aussi portable. La qualité graphique doit en prendre un coup sur certains titres, mais bon c'est pas pire que sur Switch...
Retrouver toute sa ludothèque Steam sur un truc totalement autonome, ça donne envie  :Bave: 

Après comme toi cooly j'ai pas vraiment besoin d'une console portable, mais si je devais en prendre une, entre ça et une Switch le choix serait vite vu !

----------


## cooly08

Ah ouais, c'est un pc. On peut installer ce qu'on veut dessus, brancher ce qu'on veut.

Bon une chose est sûre, elle rentrera dans aucune poche.  ::P: 

Ça tourne sur SteamOS. Je me demande si on peut mettre windows 10 dessus du coup.  ::ninja:: 

Edit : ah oui on peut virer SteamOS et mettre Windows.

Donc tout ça est compatible reshade.  ::o:   ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

Need des benchs de cet apu AMD laaaa.

Pour une fois du hardware Valve à l'air pas mal, bon je pense pas que j’achèterais, mais en tout cas ça confirme que Nintendo pourrait faire une switch plus puissante plutôt que le modèle OLED.

----------


## cooly08

Ça supporte le raytracing d'AMD.  :^_^: 

Curieux de voir les benchs Gero ouais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

2 Tflops de puissance. Pour du 720p ça devrait le faire en ajustant les paramètres graphiques.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On l'a finalement notre Switch Pro.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Y aura une station d'accueil...qui as dit comme la switch? vendue separement
Ca aurait pu etre cool si en plus d'installer les jeux on pouvait faire tourner les trucs comme stadia (mais en mieux)

----------


## cooly08

Y a un dock mais même pas besoin pour la brancher sur un moniteur. Faut juste la brancher sur la port usbc. 
Et techniquement tu pourras lancer stadia dessus.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On l'a finalement notre Switch Pro.


Hé ho.  :tired: 

J'ai eu l'idée du titre du topic indépendamment ok.  :tired:

----------


## Robix66

> Y aura une station d'accueil...qui as dit comme la switch? vendue separement
> Ca aurait pu etre cool si en plus d'installer les jeux on pouvait faire tourner les trucs comme stadia (mais en mieux)


Tu peux mettre Windows et faire tourner xCloud (peut-être même directement via Linux ?).

----------


## cooly08

> Hé ho. 
> 
> J'ai eu l'idée du titre du topic indépendamment ok.


 :^_^:

----------


## Senuas

Day one, juste pour streamer de mon PC à mon lit. 

Vendredi 19h UTC +2  c'est vendredi 19h ou vendredi 17h? Ou 21 h? pas taper

----------


## Robix66

> Day one, juste pour streamer de mon PC à mon lit. 
> 
> Vendredi 19h UTC +2  c'est vendredi 19h ou vendredi 17h? Ou 21 h? pas taper


Vendredi 19h, heure de Paris.

----------


## pipoop

> Tu peux mettre Windows et faire tourner xCloud (peut-être même directement via Linux ?).


Je pensais a un truc natif en fait

Par contre ca va ce passer comment une fois sorti? les editeurs vont devoir tester leurs jeux sur le game gear de steam? ca fait une platforme en  plus?une icone steam deck seal of approval?

----------


## Super_maçon

Le placement du Dpad et des boutons... Je sais pas. 

Sinon je suis a deux doigts de mettre en vente la Aya neo que j'ai pas encore reçue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Senuas

Ca va être bon pour l'émulation aussi. Le big fuck à Nintendo de faire tourner BOTW 2 plus rapidement que sur la Switch avec Ryuj ou Yuz*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vendredi 19h, heure de Paris.


Merci.

----------


## Robix66

> Je pensais a un truc natif en fait
> 
> Par contre ca va ce passer comment une fois sorti? les editeurs vont devoir tester leurs jeux sur le game gear de steam? ca fait une platforme en  plus?une icone steam deck seal of approval?


C'est quand même pas le même boulot, en plus que les droits sont différents (il n'y a qu'à voir Nvidia avec Geforce Now), c'est casse-gueule d'aller là-dedans.

Pour les devs, ils disent "rien à faire". Plus de détails : https://partner.steamgames.com/doc/s...nguage=english

----------


## Senuas

C'est clairement une plateforme ouverte, tu peux virer Steam Os et installer windows c'est dit dans la vidéo IGN. EN gros c'est une AYA neo version valve.  4 cores/8t le Deck + GPU dédié (le mec de Valve par de RT (hmm hmm waip à 2 fps. ) et variable rate shading - 2 tflops 



A voir le bruit par contre

Par contre l'enfer que ca va être pour changer ces settings de jeu à chaque lancement (graphismes surtout) à moins ...d'avoir des profils dédiés du genre Gforce expérience

----------


## Tenebris

Ah purée c'était même pas un fake le Steam deck, j'viens d'en voir la pub sur Steam  :WTF:

----------


## cooly08

Y a un dock mais même pas besoin pour la branché sur un moniteur. Faut juste la brancher sur la port usbc. 
Et techniquement tu pourras lancer stadia dessus.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Valve a donc sa GabeBoy  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est clairement une plateforme ouverte, tu peux virer Steam Os et installer windows c'est dit dans la vidéo IGN. EN gros c'est une AYA neo version valve.  4 cores/8t le Deck + GPU dédié (le mec de Valve par de RT (hmm hmm waip à 2 fps. ) et variable rate shading - 2 tflops 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/dcxwLb4/ayaneo-1-1.jpg
> 
> A voir le bruit par contre
> 
> Par contre l'enfer que ca va être pour changer ces settings de jeu à chaque lancement (graphismes surtout) à moins ...d'avoir des profils dédiés du genre Gforce expérience


Y a toujours Steam Link, si jamais, ça manque de puissance.

----------


## Elma

> Ca va être bon pour l'émulation aussi. Le big fuck à Nintendo de faire tourner BOTW 2 plus rapidement que sur la Switch avec Ryuj ou Yuz*
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Merci.


C'est pas légale, merci d'éviter d'en parler. 

Perso je suis intrigué, mais j'attendre de voir la puissance du hardware. J'ai comme un doute pour faire tourner certains trucs. 
Parce que sinon ça reste un PC/switch pro mais sans les jeux propriétaire Nintendo qui font l'interet de la switch. Après ça peut etre sympas pour jouer sur la télé dans le salon ou chez des potes, parce que comme d'hab j'osef totalement du coté portable.

----------


## runner

> https://store.steampowered.com/steamdeck
> 
> J'ai un peu peur vu les retours catastrophiques sur la fiabilité de leur casque vr.


ça sent le flop façon steam machine et tous ces pc portables maquillés en console qu'on a à foison ou en développement depuis 2 ans environ.

----------


## Elma

> Y a toujours Steam Link, si jamais, ça manque de puissance.


Mais Steam link ça m'aurais plu, si y'a des preuves que ça marche bien avec une connexion pas dingue. Mais ça n'existe plus depuis un bail non ?

----------


## Catel

> Par contre ca va ce passer comment une fois sorti? les editeurs vont devoir tester leurs jeux sur le game gear de steam? ca fait une platforme en  plus?une icone steam deck seal of approval?


"Elle est accompagnée de Proton, une couche de compatibilité qui vous permet d'utiliser vos jeux sans nécessiter de portage par les équipes de développement."

----------


## poneyroux

> Mais Steam link ça m'aurais plu, si y'a des preuves que ça marche bien avec une connexion pas dingue. Mais ça n'existe plus depuis un bail non ?


Le boitier ne marche plus, mais la technologie qui permet de streamer un jeu depuis un autre PC fonctionne toujours (et très bien)

----------


## Elma

> Le boitier ne marche plus, mais la technologie qui permet de streamer un jeu depuis un autre PC fonctionne toujours (et très bien)


Tu fais référence au Steam Remote play ou steam link selon les sources ?

----------


## Herman Speed

> Mais Steam link ça m'aurais plu, si y'a des preuves que ça marche bien avec une connexion pas dingue. Mais ça n'existe plus depuis un bail non ?


L'appareil de Valve n'est plus en vente, mais tu peux faire tourner l'application sur un raspi. 

Steam Link App for Raspberry Pi
The Steam Link app extends Steam Link functionality to the Raspberry Pi 3B and 3B+, running Raspbian Stretch. The App uses the same streaming technology as Valve's Steam Link, allowing you to play your favorite games and even spectate VR games right from your Raspberry Pi.




Le PI4, l'ami de l'émulation et du gaming en streaming.   :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Le boitier ne marche plus, mais la technologie qui permet de streamer un jeu depuis un autre PC fonctionne toujours (et très bien)


Mékékidi lui.
Le boitier fonctionne encore, heureusement pour ceux qui l'ont acheté  :^_^: 
Par contre il n'est plus en vente.

----------


## Elma

Merci pour vos réponses et désolé pour le HS. 
Ceci dis j'ai un doute sur l’intérêt des masses pour la nouvelle "console" de Steam.  A voir.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mais Steam link ça m'aurais plu, si y'a des preuves que ça marche bien avec une connexion pas dingue. Mais ça n'existe plus depuis un bail non ?


L'appli existe toujours dans le store Android et respectivement dans le store d'Apple. Et ça marchait plutôt bien (en réseau local et une fois en étant au boulot (bien entendu avec la fibre optique)).

----------


## Molina

> Ah ouais, c'est un pc. On peut installer ce qu'on veut dessus, brancher ce qu'on veut.
> 
> Bon une chose est sûre, elle rentrera dans aucune poche. 
> 
> Ça tourne sur SteamOS. Je me demande si on peut mettre windows 10 dessus du coup. 
> 
> Edit : ah oui on peut virer SteamOS et mettre Windows.
> 
> Donc tout ça est compatible reshade.


Du coup mods... 

C'est con, mais d'un coup, ça me donne très envie.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et avec Windows, tu peux avoir du coup Le Xbox Game Pass (avec le stream intégré)

Perso, je trouve l'offre assez dingue, le prix du pack de base est alléchant mais vu la taille des jeux sur PC, ca semble assez limite. Je vais clairement tenter la préco demain (en espérant avoir plus de bol qu'avec le Valve Index)

----------


## pipoop

> Mékékidi lui.
> Le boitier fonctionne encore, heureusement pour ceux qui l'ont acheté 
> Par contre il n'est plus en vente.


Je confirme
(tu peux en trouver sur amazon a pas trop cher si tu as du bol)

----------


## Molina

> Et avec Windows, tu peux avoir du coup Le Xbox Game Pass (avec le stream intégré)
> 
> Perso, je trouve l'offre assez dingue, le prix du pack de base est alléchant mais vu la taille des jeux sur PC, ca semble assez limite. Je vais clairement tenter la préco demain (en espérant avoir plus de bol qu'avec le Valve Index)


Ben après, la techno a l'air intéressante. Mais, plus que les jeux, c'est pas le moment de préco.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Un patch a été promis par Capcom pour améliorer les pauvres performances de *Resident Evil Village* sur PC, qui semblent vraiment dues au système anti-piratage utilisé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/capcom-admit...romises-patch/

Plus d'informations sur *Replaced*, le jeu d'action-plateformes qui a fait forte impression lors de l'E3 :

https://kotaku.com/here-s-the-lowdow...ame-1847293754

Un nouveau système de copyright a été proposé au Japon, et devrait permettre plus facilement de ré-éditer de vieux jeux :

https://kotaku.com/retro-game-releas...pan-1847297027

Le roguelite-RPG *Jupiter Hell* sortira d'accès anticipé le 5 août :

https://www.thegamer.com/doom-inspir...icial-release/




*Lawn Mowing Simulator* sortira le 10 Août sur PC et XBox Series :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14376...er-aiguise.htm




Le FPS multijoueur free-to-play par équipe *Gundam Evolution* a été annoncé sans plus de précision qu'une bêta fermée sur PC du 8 au 9 Août au Japon ... Et que ça ressemble quand même pas mal à Overwatch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/free...tion-announced




Le roguelite de survie avec des zombies *The Last Stand: Aftermath* sortira aussi sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, au 4ème trimestre 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/zomb...hes-in-q4-2021




Le jeu de survie-exploraiton de petits nanimaux *AWAY: The Survival Series* sortira cet été sur PS4, PS5, XBox One et PC :

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Weird West* sortira cet Automne sur PC, rajoutant des versions PS4 et XBox One au passage :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/weir...ches-this-fall




9 minutes de gameplay pour le très dark-soulesque *Bleak Faith: Forsaken*, prévu pour sortir à la fin de l'année :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...aith-forsaken/




Le patch de *NieR Automata* améliore la version Steam mais supprime en plus la protection Denuvo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nier-...i-tamper-tech/

La "nouvelle" *Switch OLED* semble couter seulement 10$ de plus à fabriquer que la version classique :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3851...LED_Switch.php

Voici le jeu d'exploration de rêves et de cauchemars *Blue June*, actuellement sur Kickstarter, et prévu pour sortir au second semestre 2022 sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/blu...t-participatif

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tinydodo/blue-june

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1568520/Blue_June/




Le jeu d'aventure sur une île *Lost At Sea* sortira le 15 Juillet sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/los...ealiste-arrive




Le jeu d'aventure-réfléxion *Creepy Tale 2* sortira le 16 Juillet sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cre...contes-sombres

----------


## Higgins

Elles sont de moins en moins portables leurs portables!
Comment est-on censé jouer discrètement au boulot avec ça?




> Le placement du Dpad et des boutons... Je sais pas.


Oui, c'est assez bizarre, il y a une vraie croix et tout est symétrique (tel que Dieu l'a voulu), mais d'un autre côté ils ont tout mis le plus loin possible, comme pour nous inciter à jouer avec leurs trackpads bizarres.

Faut voir, il est urgent d'attendre. Mais c'est intéressant.
Quand j'ai vu les dernières news de Koub, je me suis dit "bigre, tout ça on pourra y jouer en portable!"

----------


## KaiN34

> 9 minutes de gameplay pour le très dark-soulesque *Bleak Faith: Forsaken*, prévu pour sortir à la fin de l'année :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...aith-forsaken/
> 
> https://youtu.be/QXr0u_dOiUk


Comment j'ai pu passer à coté ??  ::o:

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de simulation de domination mondiale par un vilain de dessin animé *Evil Genius 2*, rajoute, dans son DLC Rise Of The Valkyrie, le pyro de Team Fortress 2 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/evi...rtress-2s-pyro







Voici une simulation de vie d'artiste dans l'espace *SuchArt: Genius Artist Simulator* est sortie hier sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/suc...in-outer-space




Le jeu de skate *The Ramp* sortira le 3 Août sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/min...k-worth-of-fun




Le service de streaming de *Youtube* rajoute des fonctionnalités de Twitch (chat réservés aux abonnés, possibilité de clipper et sondages) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ewest-features

Le speedrunner Crescendo a fini *Super Mario Bros* en 11 minutes 55, les yeux bandés :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-world-record




Le Vermintide dans l'espace, *Warhammer 40,000 Darktide*, voit sa sortie retardée au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...to-spring-2022





Le MOBA *Pokémon Unite* sortira le 21 Juillet sur Switch :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/15/p...ch-on-july-21/





*Resident Evil Re:Verse*, le mode multijoueur de Resident Evil Village, dont personne ne veut vraiment, est encore une fois retardé pour une sortie maintenant prévue en 2022 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rse-47780.html

C'est maintenant officiel, *Netflix* se lance vraiment dans les jeux vidéos. Ils ont embauché Mike Verdu, un ancien d'EA et Zynga, spécialisé en jeux mobiles ... Hum ... Et les premiers jeux, qui seront inclus dans l'abonnement, doivent être prêts pour l'année prochaine ... Re-Hum :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...eam-47778.html
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-into-gaming/

Alors, le *Steam Deck de Valve* : 

- Pré-commande à partir de demain (ne faites pas ça !)
- Livraisons en Décembre
- Possibilité d'augmenter la mémoire avec une carte micro-SD
- 64 Go en eMMC, 256Go en SSD NVMe, ou 512Go en NVMe haute vitesse à 399, 529, 649 dollars respectivement.
- Écran de 7 pouces en 1280x800@60Hz
- port UBS-C
- 16 Go de LPDDR5
- "APU AMD comportant 4 coeurs Zen 2 pour le CPU et 8 unités de calcul RDNA 2 pour le GPU crachant jusqu'à 1,6 TFLOPS"

Reste juste à savoir si les sticks driftent :

https://www.destructoid.com/valve-st...ming-pc-reveal
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...eck-47781.html
https://hard-drive.net/valve-announces-the-switch-pro/
https://www.gamesradar.com/steam-deck-pre-order/
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050841157.html
https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-inst...orefronts-too/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...start-tomorrow

----------


## Tenebris

> Reste juste à savoir si les sticks driftent :


C'est exactement la question que j'allais poser ! Quid du drift sur une console pareille dont les manettes ne sont pas détachables? Pour le SAV, faut renvoyer la console en Angleterre?

----------


## Dicsaw

Pour éviter le drift, il faudrait que la console utilise autre chose que le même composant foireux qu'on retrouve chez tous les constructeurs (je veux bien que les joycons soient l'exemple de la manette de merde mais faut pas oublier que la durée de vie moyenne des manettes xbox/ps5 c'est pas ça non plus face à des manettes plus vieilles).

indice : lol

----------


## Baalim

> J'aime bien comment ils se cachent à peine qu'avec le prix minimum t'auras droit à la version lidl. 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/RBc6LkZ/lelsteam.jpg
> 
> "verre de qualité supérieure"


C'est ça qui te choque le plus ?

Parce que le :




> Bundle de profil exclusif de la communauté steam


Comment dire  ::siffle::

----------


## Dicsaw

Nan ça c'est normal, ils parlent à la plus grande partie de leurs fidèles : les simps de steam. Les Steamps ?  ::mellow:: 

Toi aussi t'as ton abo discord nitro, tes médailles reddit, ta page steam ressemble a un sapin de noël mais tu râles contre les microtransactions ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Nan ça c'est normal, ils parlent à la plus grande partie de leurs fidèles : les simps de steam. Les Steamps ? 
> 
> Toi aussi t'as ton abo discord nitro, tes médailles reddit, ta page steam ressemble a un sapin de noël mais tu râles contre les microtransactions ?


Je me suis demandé si c'était du profiling d'expert cpc. Alors, j'ai été vérifier.
J'ai effectivement une page steam qui ressemble au rêve éveillé d'un fan de tuning du 93  ::O:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Et avec Windows, tu peux avoir du coup Le Xbox Game Pass (avec le stream intégré)
> 
> Perso, je trouve l'offre assez dingue, le prix du pack de base est alléchant mais vu la taille des jeux sur PC, ca semble assez limite. Je vais clairement tenter la préco demain (en espérant avoir plus de bol qu'avec le Valve Index)


Ne préco pas, attend les vrais tests indépendants. Franchement ça à l'air trop beau sur le papier pour le prix demandé pour être vrai...

Mais ouai ça fait très envie quand même  :Bave:

----------


## Stelarc

> Comment j'ai pu passer à coté ??


Y'a du gros Blame ! comme inspiration dans ces environnements. C'est prometteur. ::o:

----------


## Higgins

> Je me suis demandé si c'était du profiling d'expert cpc. Alors, j'ai été vérifier.
> J'ai effectivement une page steam qui ressemble au rêve éveillé d'un fan de tuning du 93


Steam, ce MySpace qui ne dit pas son nom.

----------


## Momock

> Le speedrunner Crescendo a fini *Super Mario Bros* en 11 minutes 55, les yeux bandés


Du pur par coeur. Les jeux de plateforme, aussi teubés que les jeux de rythme?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Je pense pas qu'il ait énormément réfléchi pendant sa partie mais quelqu'un va venir pour dire que ça prouve juste que j'y connais rien en jeu de plateforme.

----------


## comodorecass

Ça fait envie cette portable de Valve, je joue énormément à la Switch tout en pestant contre sa ludothèque et ses nombreux absents.
Après, sur Steam je joue à beaucoup de jeux qui nécessitent clavier et souris, mais pourquoi pas! Les jeux de bastons modernes, les Dark Souls, des centaines d'indé, les Trails, FF14, tout ça au creux de la mains!

----------


## Frypolar

https://partner.steamgames.com/doc/steamdeck/faq




> My game uses anti-cheat, which currently doesn’t work with Proton - how do I get around this for Steam Deck?
> We’re working with BattlEye and EAC to get support for Proton ahead of launch.


 ::o: 

Alors si ça se fait, c'est un gros plus pour le jeu sous Linux.

----------


## canardgrincheux

J’ai vu la vidéo des devs de valve ils disaient que ca reste du linux et qu’on pourrait installer ce que l’on veut sans forcément passer par steam. Du coup je me dis qu’est-ce qui empêchera de booter un windows ? Est-ce qu’ils vont le bloquer pas sûr et au vu du matériel je ne pense pas que windows bronche trop.
Par contre peut importe l’os si on peut installer ce que l’on veut , ca fera une très bonne machine pour l’émulation  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> J’ai vu la vidéo des devs de valve ils disaient que ca reste du linux et qu’on pourrait installer ce que l’on veut sans forcément passer par steam. Du coup je me dis qu’est-ce qui empêchera de booter un windows ?


Rien. Tu peux tout à fait installer Windows dessus.

----------


## canardgrincheux

Pour l’heure on ne sait pas le bios peut être bloqué pour empêcher de faire ce que l’on veut mais clairement ca me fait envie et le prix n’est pas exagéré

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour l’heure on ne sait pas


Toi peut-être pas. Mais Valve le dit clairement :




> “Steam Deck is a PC so you can install third-party software and operating systems,” says Valve

----------


## canardgrincheux

Oui je venais me corriger, je viens de finir de lire l’article d’ign et de voir les autres vidéos sur le site. 
Maintenant un vrai test indépendant et ca serait parfait ?

----------


## Higgins

Soit dit en passant, on pourra peut-être bientôt jouer à Bloodborne sur portable, à 60 fps.
Enfin ne nous emballons pas hein.

Edit : Mmmm et Tetris Effect, American Truck Simulator, Cyberpunk, KOF XIII...

----------


## Maximelene

> Soit dit en passant, on pourra peut-être bientôt jouer à Bloodborne sur portable, à 60 fps.


 :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Super_maçon

Pas sûr à 100% de la source, mais j'ai trouvé ça : 



Tin c'est gros quand même.

----------


## Higgins

Oui, je viens de mater une vidéo d'IGN, et point de vue taille ça fait penser à la Switch + les joycons Hori énormes.
Je me répète un peu, mais c'est pas des masses portable!

----------


## FB74

C'est clair que c'est énorme.  ::P:

----------


## Super_maçon

Oué l’ergonomie et le stockage ssd qu'on ne peut pas changer c'est je trouve pour l'instant les deux points qui m’empêchent de totalement m'enflammer.

Par contre que Valve mette de la thune dans ce marché c'est une bonne nouvelle ; rien que pour la partie software, perso un Steam OS ++ avec une bonne compatibilité et la possibilité de foutre le jeu en pause en mettant la machine en vieille pour reprendre plus tard sans booter son ordi, comme sur souitch, c'est con mais à mes yeux ce serait un vrai plus.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas sûr à 100% de la source, mais j'ai trouvé ça : 
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...344/image0.jpg
> 
> Tin c'est gros quand même.


Ouais mais d'un autre côté ça devrait être plus confortable pour les grandes mains.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Faut voir le poids de la bête aussi.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> https://partner.steamgames.com/doc/steamdeck/faq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors si ça se fait, c'est un gros plus pour le jeu sous Linux.


Youpi  :Emo: 
J'vais enfin pouvoir jouer à Apex  :Bave:

----------


## pipoop

> Faut voir le poids de la bête aussi.


Les bras d'un utilisateur steam deck avant/apres

----------


## Super_maçon

669 grammes annoncés.

Le double d'une switch, faut pas voir ça comme une portable où tu joues dans le lit allongé sur le dos à mon avis (déjà avec la switch c'est rude je trouve au bout d'une heure ou deux). Tu pauses la machine sur ton gros bidou, ou sur tes genoux.

----------


## Erkin_

Ça me tente bien.

J'avais acheté une switch pour les jeux indés, au final elle prend la poussière car :
- De tous les jeux dispo sur PC il n'y en a pas beaucoup de portés sur Switch.
- Le portage est souvent merdique (framerate déplorable et updates en retard).

Là si on a droit à une machine plus puissante avec tous les jeux pc, c'est parfait. Pour l'espace disque, je pense que valve peut facilement proposer aux devs de sortir des builds de leurs jeux optimisés pour leur console (déjà avec des assets moins lourds, vu la résolution de la machine).

----------


## parpaingue

Ils ont racheté le reste du stock de mablettes Wii U.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'ils montrent un jeu EA (star wars Jedi Fallen Order) qui nécessite Origin. Il est jouable sur Linux? ou c'est une vidéo "bidon" apres une installation d'un windows sur le bécane??

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est grand et lourd mais en même temps c'est bien d'avoir un écran 7 pouces et pas plus petit car pas mal de jeux PC sont faits pour être joués sur un grand écran. J'ai l'appli de streaming Steam et l'appli Game Pass sur mon portable et y'a pas mal de jeux qui sont difficilement jouables sur un écran 5/6 pouces.

----------


## Spawn

> C'est grand et lourd

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'ils montrent un jeu EA (star wars Jedi Fallen Order) qui nécessite Origin. Il est jouable sur Linux? ou c'est une vidéo "bidon" apres une installation d'un windows sur le bécane??


Il est plutot probable que l'OS du steam deck embarque le client origin light comme c'est dejà le cas pour pas mal de jeu sur steam.

----------


## Munshine

Avec ma presbytie, cela m'est devenu inconfortable de jouer sur une portable.

Les specs ne sont quand même pas ouf. Elle est 8 fois moins puissante que la PS5 selon Factornews.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Steam se lance sur ce marché minoritaire casse-gueule.
Nvidia a déja taté le terrain et s'est planté avec son Shield.

----------


## Gero

Ouais enfin, faire rentrer le jus d'une PS5 dans ce format c'est pas pour demain. Ils sont déjà avec un hardware équivalent PS4 pour 15w c'est assez impressionant en vrai. 

Je pense pas que ce soit un marché casse gueule, le Shield de Nvidia c'est pas planté et n'a pas eu pour objectif d'être un pc portable dans le format console, mais un sevice de Cloud streaming en premier et un appareil Android Tv.
C'est pas un marché minoritaire, y a eu pas mal de mini pc qui se sont lancés avec un certains succès vu qu'ils ont réussi à en sortir plusieurs comme GDP et au pire Valve le crée le marché.

----------


## runner

> Avec ma presbytie, cela m'est devenu inconfortable de jouer sur une portable.
> 
> Les specs ne sont quand même pas ouf. Elle est 8 fois moins puissante que la PS5 selon Factornews.
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Steam se lance sur ce marché minoritaire casse-gueule.
> Nvidia a déja taté le terrain et s'est planté avec son Shield.


Ils se disent que le nom valve peut rameuter du monde même si l'échec des steam machines a montré que ça ne suffisait pas forcément.
Le problème de toutes ces consoles qui sont en fait des pcs ultra portables déguisés, c'est que c'est pas forcément adapté à tous les jeux pcs, la qualité graphique souffre vite car la puissance est plus que limitée, le prix très élevé pour ce qui est vendu et la durée de vie de la batterie peut être très faible.

----------


## Molina

> Ouais enfin, faire rentrer le jus d'une PS5 dans ce format c'est pas pour demain. Ils sont déjà avec un hardware équivalent PS4 pour 15w c'est assez impressionant en vrai. 
> 
> Je pense pas que ce soit un marché casse gueule, le Shield de Nvidia c'est pas planté et n'a pas eu pour objectif d'être un pc portable dans le format console, mais un sevice de Cloud streaming en premier et un appareil Android Tv.
> C'est pas un marché minoritaire, y a eu pas mal de mini pc qui se sont lancés avec un certains succès vu qu'ils ont réussi à en sortir plusieurs comme GDP et au pire Valve le crée le marché.


Ca reste à voir. Valve est pas connu pour avoir réussi à créer un marché avec ses autres aventures hardware. Maintenant, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un certain engouement sur reddit (ou même ici). Et pouvoir jouer à Morro Moddé jusqu'à la moelle, partout et dont le train, ça fait envie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils se disent que le nom valve peut rameuter du monde même si l'échec des steam machines a montré que ça ne suffisait pas forcément.
> Le problème de toutes ces consoles qui sont en fait des pcs ultra portables déguisés, c'est que c'est pas forcément adapté à tous les jeux pcs, la qualité graphique souffre vite car la puissance est plus que limitée, le prix très élevé pour ce qui est vendu et la durée de vie de la batterie peut être très faible.


De toute manière, même si la vidéo IGN montre du control ou du DOOM, tu ne prends pas un écran si petit pour jouer à du AAA sans les fioritures graphiques. C'est pour moi un faux argument. Quant à la batterie, ça a l'air d'être plus ou moins la même chose qu'une switch.

----------


## Cwningen

> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'ils montrent un jeu EA (star wars Jedi Fallen Order) qui nécessite Origin. Il est jouable sur Linux? ou c'est une vidéo "bidon" apres une installation d'un windows sur le bécane??


Tu peux avoir le retour des joueurs sur ce site : https://www.protondb.com/app/1172380

C'est mitigé. Ça marche pour certains mais d'autres ont quelques problèmes avec Origin.

----------


## runner

> De toute manière, même si la vidéo IGN montre du control ou du DOOM, tu ne prends pas un écran si petit pour jouer à du AAA sans les fioritures graphiques. C'est pour moi un faux argument. Quant à la batterie, ça a l'air d'être plus ou moins la même chose qu'une switch.


Vu le prix de cette console qui est élevé, si c'est juste pour jouer aux indés, faut vraiment en avoir ultra besoin comme passer longtemps dans les transports et peu de temps chez soi.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Vu le prix de cette console qui est élevé, si c'est juste pour jouer aux indés, faut vraiment en avoir ultra besoin comme passer longtemps dans les transports et peu de temps chez soi.


 C'est pratique en famille pour partager ta librairie steam sur un autre support que ton pc principal. Clairement si t'es comme moi un tocard célibataire avec une machine de guerre, une switch, une ps5 etc ben à part le fantasme de jouer à Sekiro ou Skyrim moddé dans ton lit, y a pas beaucoup d'arguments de ventes...

----------


## mithrandir3

> Avec ma presbytie, cela m'est devenu inconfortable de jouer sur une portable.
> 
> Les specs ne sont quand même pas ouf. Elle est 8 fois moins puissante que la PS5 selon Factornews.
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Steam se lance sur ce marché minoritaire casse-gueule.
> Nvidia a déja taté le terrain et s'est planté avec son Shield.


Ce marché est tellement minoritaire que la Switch fait un carton depuis des années.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ce marché est tellement minoritaire que la Switch fait un carton depuis des années.


La Switch n'est pas un PC portable avec une manette intégrée. C'est ça, le marché minoritaire.

----------


## Molina

> Vu le prix de cette console qui est élevé, si c'est juste pour jouer aux indés, faut vraiment en avoir ultra besoin comme passer longtemps dans les transports et peu de temps chez soi.


C'est l'usage d'un PC portable. Si tu n'as jamais eu de PC portable d'appoint pour jouer à des petits jeux (plus ou moins gourmands selon la puissance de ton portable) ben effectivement, l'intérêt est nul. Tout comme acheter une console de salon si tu as déjà un gros PC. Là, personnellement, je le vois, j'utilise déjà un PC portable tout pourri pour me faire des vieilleries ou des indés et c'est pas le summum du confort.

----------


## mithrandir3

> La Switch n'est pas un PC portable avec une manette intégrée. C'est ça, le marché minoritaire.


L'usage de la Switch et l'usage de ce device ce sont les mêmes. Sauf qu'effectivement il a l'air beaucoup plus puissant. Et la switch ne  permet pas de jouer qu"à de petits jeux.

----------


## Molina

> La Switch n'est pas un PC portable avec une manette intégrée. C'est ça, le marché minoritaire.


Si j'ai bien compris, on peut l'utiliser comme une switch (on achète un jeu sur steam, et on le lance), les exclus en moins. Mais le gros intérêt est justement que ça soit un PC.

----------


## Spawn

Le Gabe Boy, c'était tellement évident cette console portable en fait  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> L'usage de la Switch et l'usage de ce device ce sont les mêmes.


Même si l'usage est le même (ce qui est discutable), ça reste des produits différents. Sinon, la Nvidia Shield se serait vendue comme des petits pains.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

De toutes facons, si le marché des portables était logique, on aurait tous une PSVita dans la poche hein. C'est coup de bol sur coup de bol ce segment du marché.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si j'ai bien compris, on peut l'utiliser comme une switch (on achète un jeu sur steam, et on le lance), les exclus en moins. Mais le gros intérêt est justement que ça soit un PC.


Ouais enfin on perd les exclus Switch mais on gagne les exclus PC. Ça fait quelques exclus. Et on a vu avec la Switch qu'il y avait beaucoup de gens intéressés par les "petits jeux pc" rendus disponibles sur console portable.

----------


## Molina

> Ouais enfin on perd les exclus Switch mais on gagne les exclus PC. Ça fait quelques exclus. Et on a vu avec la Switch qu'il y avait beaucoup de gens intéressés par les "petits jeux pc" rendus disponibles sur console portable.


Je suis d'accord. Mais ça reste un argument (marketing et commercial) de poids d'avoir un Zelda, plutôt qu'un jeu PC qui sort.. sur PC (et surement sur les consoles de salon).

Là où je rejoins Maximelene , c'est en écoutant IGN, je me suis dit "c'est super ! Mais si je comprends bien, faudra un peu s'investir pour installer X ou Y moddé jusqu'au cul". Bref, que le fait que ça soit un PC, c'est un bon point quand on a l'habitude de trifouiller ses jeux, mais comme tout ce que fait Steam, j'ai un peu peur que ça soit quand même compliqué pour l'utiliser à plein potentiel pour que ça ait du succès.

----------


## Maalak

> C'est pratique en famille pour partager ta librairie steam sur un autre support que ton pc principal. Clairement si t'es comme moi un tocard célibataire avec une machine de guerre, une switch, une ps5 etc ben à part le fantasme de jouer à Sekiro ou Skyrim moddé dans ton lit, y a pas beaucoup d'arguments de ventes...


Attends, tu pourras rester collé sur le trône pendant une heure avec un truc pareil. Et en plus, si ça sauvegarde dans le clous, tu pourras reprendre ta partie sur le PC ensuite. Si ce n'est pas un argument, ça !


Sinon, tout autre chose mais en restant dans le hardware, Intel essaierait de mettre la main sur GlobalFoundries, apparemment. Il m'est avis qu'ils en ont un peu marre d'être un peu à la traîne depuis quelques temps. Et un petit pied de nez à AMD ne se refuserait pas non plus.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Clairement, même si les jetits jeux pullulent sur la Switch, je ne pense pas que ce soit eux qui fassent vendre la console. Sinon, effectivement, la PS Vita aurait eu du succès.  ::P: 

Je ne pense pas, contrairement à Zapp, qu'il y ait le moindre degré de chance là-dedans. La Switch ne se vend pas par hasard : elle se vend parce qu'elle a des exclus qui parlent à beaucoup de monde, et parce qu'elle a des atouts qui viennent s'ajouter à cet attrait majeur. Une console qui n'a qu'un de ces deux arguments ne pourra forcément pas avoir le même succès, surtout si elle arrive après.

----------


## Spawn

C'est comme leur VR en fait, Valve ne vise pas forcément le marché grand public, ils en ont les moyens pour ça.

----------


## Munshine

> C'est l'usage d'un PC portable. Si tu n'as jamais eu de PC portable d'appoint pour jouer à des petits jeux (plus ou moins gourmands selon la puissance de ton portable) ben effectivement, l'intérêt est nul. Tout comme acheter une console de salon si tu as déjà un gros PC. Là, personnellement, je le vois, j'utilise déjà un PC portable tout pourri pour me faire des vieilleries ou des indés et c'est pas le summum du confort.


Si c'est juste pour jouer à des vieilleries moddées ou des indés sur un pc portable léger avec une manette, pourquoi on se ferait chier à acheter ce machin avec un écran plus petit donc encore moins confortable avec une autonomie limitée (8h) sur lequel il faudrait d'abord installer Windows  à la place de Steam OS ? Autant acheter une manette, cela fera des économies.

----------


## Erkin_

Un PC portable ce n'est :
- Pas le même prix.
- Pas aussi transportable.
- Pas aussi simple pour déployer (obligatoire d'avoir un support, etc.).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Clairement, même si les jetits jeux pullulent sur la Switch, je ne pense pas que ce soit eux qui fassent vendre la console. Sinon, effectivement, la PS Vita aurait eu du succès. 
> 
> Je ne pense pas, contrairement à Zapp, qu'il y ait le moindre degré de chance là-dedans. La Switch ne se vend pas par hasard : elle se vend parce qu'elle a des exclus qui parlent à beaucoup de monde, et parce qu'elle a des atouts qui viennent s'ajouter à cet attrait majeur. Une console qui n'a qu'un de ces deux arguments ne pourra forcément pas avoir le même succès, surtout si elle arrive après.


De mémoire, j'avais vu quelques chiffres qui expliquaient le contraire. Alors oui, les trois jeux les plus vendus sur une switch ce sont Mario, Zelda et Mario Kart, mais les ventes sur Switch pour des petits jeux sont souvent exceptionnelles (et relancent même les ventes sur Steam)

Je vais la préco dans tous les cas, je suis fan des petites merveilles technologiques comme ca, je trouve assez dingue le chemin parcouru en quelques années sur le marché du mobile.

----------


## comodorecass

> L'usage de la Switch et l'usage de ce device ce sont les mêmes. Sauf qu'effectivement il a l'air beaucoup plus puissant. Et la switch ne  permet pas de jouer qu"à de petits jeux.


Faut pas se leurrer le carton de la Switch c'est les jeux Nintendo qui y sont associés et vendent des consoles par palette entière. Très peu de joueurs (voire aucun) n'achète cette console pour jouer qu'à des jeux tiers et/ou indes en mode portable.

----------


## Molina

> Si c'est juste pour jouer à des vieilleries moddées ou des indés sur un pc portable léger avec une manette, pourquoi on se ferait chier à acheter ce machin avec un écran plus petit donc encore moins confortable avec une autonomie limitée (8h) sur lequel il faudrait d'abord installer Windows  à la place de Steam OS ? Autant acheter une manette, cela fera des économies.


Un portable c'est pas pratique. Sans souris, c'est la galère pour être un peu précis. S'il faut la manette, ben ça te fait un truc en plus à penser, et il n'y a pas 36 postures pour être confortable. Ce n'est même pas aussi transportable qu'on le dit, ou alors ce sont les tous petits et bonne chance pour faire tourner un jeu dessus. 
Et vous dites vieilleries, mais bon, le machin a la puissance des consoles de l'ancienne génération, ce n'est pas négligeable, surtout comparé à la switch qui a déjà du mal à afficher ces jeux sans upscalé comme un porc. 

L'argument de l'inutilité a déjà été sorti pour la switch et au final, plein de gens l'a utilisé.

----------


## Maximelene

> De mémoire, j'avais vu quelques chiffres qui expliquaient le contraire. Alors oui, les trois jeux les plus vendus sur une switch ce sont Mario, Zelda et Mario Kart, mais les ventes sur Switch pour des petits jeux sont souvent exceptionnelles (et relancent même les ventes sur Steam)


Je ne pense pas que les chiffres suffisent. Un jeu peut être acheté par 100% des possesseurs de la console sans pour autant être le jeu qui a motivé ces gens à acheter la console elle-même.

Et globalement, si tu demandes à un possesseur de Switch pourquoi il a acheté sa console, il y a 100 fois plus de chances qu'il te réponde Zelda ou Mario que Hollow Knight ou Among Us.

Personnellement, je joue à énormément de jeux indés sur ma Switch, mais jamais je ne l'aurais achetée que pour ça. Et je sais, pour voir cette discussion revenir régulièrement, que je suis clairement dans la norme.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je rappelle également que tout le monde s'extasiait sur la WiiU qui a au final été un bide monstrueux, et tout le monde s'est moqué du concept de la Switch (qui a finalement cartonné)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Le gros avantage par rapport à la Switch, c'est de pas avoir à racheter sa bibliothèque Steam pour y jouer en mode portable. Perso une Switch m'a toujours tenté pour jouer aux exclus Nintendo et aussi pour retrouver les indés PC en mode portable. Mais le fait de devoir les racheter (à un bon prix en plus...) m'a vite rebuté.
Là tu repars avec tout ton catalogue sans surcout, c'est énorme ça.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je rappelle également que tout le monde s'extasiait sur la WiiU qui a au final été un bide monstrueux, et tout le monde s'est moqué du concept de la Switch (qui a finalement cartonné)


Soit, mais ça ne change pas grand chose je pense. Le succès d'une console se fait après sa sortie, il ne se fait pas sur les réactions internet 1 an avant.

Et je n'ai pas souvenir de gens s'extasiant sur la Wii U.

----------


## Ventilo

Faudrait un petit graph comparatif pour placer la gabeboy vis a vis des pc. En prenant en compte la taille de l'écran.
Selon Si pour 500€ jai l'équivalent de mon portable ou de mon pc fixe c'est pas la meme.

----------


## Munshine

> Un portable c'est pas pratique. Sans souris, c'est la galère pour être un peu précis. S'il faut la manette, ben ça te fait un truc en plus à penser, et il n'y a pas 36 postures pour être confortable. Ce n'est même pas aussi transportable qu'on le dit, ou alors ce sont les tous petits et bonne chance pour faire tourner un jeu dessus. 
> Et vous dites vieilleries, mais bon, le machin a la puissance des consoles de l'ancienne génération, ce n'est pas négligeable, surtout comparé à la switch qui a déjà du mal à afficher ces jeux sans upscalé comme un porc. 
> 
> L'argument de l'inutilité a déjà été sorti pour la switch et au final, plein de gens l'a utilisé.


Ok mais ce que tu gagnes en transportabilité, tu le perds en confort (l'écran est plus petit) et en autonomie surtout si tu veux jouer à des jeux gourmands comme sur une PS4.
Le machin n'a pas non plus de souris même si tu peux en brancher une. Elle est en option comme sur le pc portable.

Concernant la Switch, c'est plus la puissance marketing et la bibliothèque de Nintendo qui ont fait son succès.
On peut pas dire autant de Valve qui est capable de sortir du hardware intéressant sur le papier mais dont le point faible est de ne pas mettre le paquet en marketing pour soutenir les ventes.

----------


## Tenebris

On dit souvent que l'intérêt d'une console est dans ses jeux, avant sa puissance. Là, le catalogue est immense et la puissance a l'air conséquente. Faudra voir si la qualité du matos suit et l'optimisation logicielle. s'ils valident les deux, ça peut être un succès monstre, sans compter les bidouilles pour en faire une console customisable comme un raspberry.

----------


## pipoop

> Attends, tu pourras rester collé sur le trône pendant une heure avec un truc pareil. Et en plus, si ça sauvegarde dans le clous, tu pourras reprendre ta partie sur le PC ensuite. Si ce n'est pas un argument, ça !


DS sur tes chiottes... :Bave:

----------


## Spawn

> DS sur tes chiottes...


Au moins tu seras au bon endroit pour crier "fais chier !"

----------


## Higgins

> Très peu de joueurs (voire aucun) n'achète cette console pour jouer qu'à des jeux tiers et/ou indes en mode portable.


Voire aucun? Allons bon!
Moi je l'ai achetée pour ça. Ca fait déjà une personne! Et Zelda c'était un peu la cerise sur le gâteau.
Franchement je pense que je suis loin d'être le seul.

Evidemment, la grande majorité des acheteurs  l'ont fait pour jouer à Mario et Pokemon, mais je fais tout mon possible pour oublier que ces gens existent.

----------


## pipoop

> Au moins tu seras au bon endroit pour crier "fais chier !"


Mais tellement avant un boss bien relou...hop un bon tex mex t'as une excuse pour passer 2h a hurler sans que madame s'inquietes

----------


## Orhin

> Ouais mais d'un autre côté ça devrait être plus confortable pour les grandes mains.


Putain ouais, à chaque fois que des potes m'ont fait testé leur Switch j'ai jamais pu trouver une position confortable pour la tenir.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Moi je l'ai achetée pour ça. Ca fait déjà une personne! Et Zelda c'était un peu la cerise sur le gâteau.


La même ici.  ::ninja:: 

Je suis clairement pas représentatif du marché mais comme au dit un peu plus haut, la switch me gonfle avec les portages mal foutus de mes jeux indé favoris. Les patchs arrivent toujours bien plus tard, c'est plus chère etc... J'en suis toujours a attendre Spelunky 2 et au final je joue sur PC...

Tant que y'avait pas d'autres alternatives ça passait. Là ça risque de changer pas mal la donne (bien entendu, pour ma pomme).

Ajouter a ça la possibilité de jouer avec les mods, sa playlist favorite, mater un épisode de la série du moment etc... Tout les atouts du PC quoi. Oué les exclues switch vont pas peser bien lourd dans mon petit cœur. Après bien entendu que ça vise pas le même public globalement, mais perso ce Steam deck me fait grave de l’œil, c'est la promesse rêvée des Gpd Win et autre Aya neo mais avec le buldozer Steam derrière. 

Et perso étant grand fan du steam pad et de toute l'interface de personnalisation qui va avec je me dis que sur une machine comme ça ça peut tellement le faire.  ::love::

----------


## mithrandir3

> Voire aucun? Allons bon!
> Moi je l'ai achetée pour ça. Ca fait déjà une personne! Et Zelda c'était un peu la cerise sur le gâteau.
> Franchement je pense que je suis loin d'être le seul.
> 
> Evidemment, la grande majorité des acheteurs  l'ont fait pour jouer à Mario et Pokemon, mais je fais tout mon possible pour oublier que ces gens existent.


J'ai une switch, je n'ai ni Mario ni Pokemon  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

Idem, j'ai acheté une switch uniquement pour les jeux indés.

Imaginer une console portable qui puisse faire tourner tous les roguelike/roguelite/jeux de gestion/wargame/4x (etc.) PC, c'est un rêve que je me traine depuis un moment.
On va même pouvoir farmer des ressources sur Foxhole n'importe où.  ::wub::

----------


## Nielle

Perso j’aurais préféré avoir la possibilité de jouer en cloud depuis l’appareil. C’est meilleur pour la batterie et permet d’avoir un hardware plus léger

Je rêve de Shadow pc sur Switch. Se serait juste parfait

----------


## runner

> C'est l'usage d'un PC portable. Si tu n'as jamais eu de PC portable d'appoint pour jouer à des petits jeux (plus ou moins gourmands selon la puissance de ton portable) ben effectivement, l'intérêt est nul. Tout comme acheter une console de salon si tu as déjà un gros PC. Là, personnellement, je le vois, j'utilise déjà un PC portable tout pourri pour me faire des vieilleries ou des indés et c'est pas le summum du confort.


J'en ai eu des pcs portables mais un pc portable ne sert pas qu'à jouer et offre potentiellement largement plus.

Là, on a un pc/console portable hybride qui va offrir moins bien dans tous les domaines qu'un pc portable sauf peut être le prix. C'est pas la première tentative du genre car on en a déjà eu près d'une dizaine mais à chaque fois, ça n'a jamais réellement fonctionné.

----------


## Super_maçon

Faut pas comparer ça a un PC portable, à la limite une grosse tablette avec un gamepad intégré.

J'en ai un PC portable, et pas dégueu en plus, mais ça chauffe, c'est gros, tu joues au pieu avec ça prends une place énorme. Faut trainer le game pad, et l'alim car l'autonomie est pas folichonne etc...

Que vous soyez pas intéressé ça s’entend, mais y'a clairement un marché. Depuis plusieurs années même, sauf que c'est de moins en moins un marché de niche.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Perso j’aurais préféré avoir la possibilité de jouer en cloud depuis l’appareil. C’est meilleur pour la batterie et permet d’avoir un hardware plus léger
> 
> Je rêve de Shadow pc sur Switch. Se serait juste parfait


Alors, avec le Stream de Steam, c'est possible, tu peux jouer a ta collection de jeux tournant sur ton PC. Ca va effectivement limiter l'utilisation de la batterie sur le Steamdeck.

Sinon, tu pourras installer un windows et utiliser le service Xbox Cloud machin game pass.

----------


## poneyroux

> Mékékidi lui.
> Le boitier fonctionne encore, heureusement pour ceux qui l'ont acheté 
> Par contre il n'est plus en vente.


Oui pardon, c'était ce que je voulais dire par "marcher", qu'il n'était plus vendu. 
C'était pourtant très clair  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> Faut pas se leurrer le carton de la Switch c'est les jeux Nintendo qui y sont associés et vendent des consoles par palette entière. Très peu de joueurs (voire aucun) n'achète cette console pour jouer qu'à des jeux tiers et/ou indes en mode portable.


Ça peut le devenir mais c'est pas le premier argument de vente.

C'est avant tout une console pour mougeons nintendo (et un peu un accessoire de mode type Iphone 18).






> Soit, mais ça ne change pas grand chose je pense. Le succès d'une console se fait après sa sortie, il ne se fait pas sur les réactions internet 1 an avant.


Ça va vite déchanter en voyant la qualité du matos et le port SD inutile pour les "gros" jeux, oui.






> Et perso étant grand fan du steam pad


 :nawak:

----------


## pipoop

Si le steam deck fonctionne aussi bien qu'ils le disent ca peut aussi se coller sur la niche du: mon pc crame j'ai pas le budget pour une bete de course je prends ca colle sur le clavier souris ca fera le cafe
(tres petite niche)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Vu le tarif des CG en ce moment (et du reste des composants d'ailleurs), ça peut faire une petite machine gaming avec le deck pour la moitié du prix de la config complète (voir de la CG selon le modèle voulu). Bon après c'est sûr ça sera pas les mêmes perfs ni la même qualité graphique, surtout sur un écran 24 ou 27 pouces...

----------


## Dicsaw

J'y pensais aussi. J'ai un pote qui avait acheté son pc portable "gaming" d'entrée de gamme il y a quelques temps mais ça a toujours été la galère pour faire tourner convenablement un truc dessus (et il était quand même à 800e  :tired: ). 

Si il n'y a pas autant de soucis de chauffe qu'avec les portables ça peut le faire (j'en doute). Mais il faut compter le prix du dock et envisager le plus gros modèle, ça remonte à prendre un portable. En étant un peu patient, tu pourrais avoir un fixe tout à fait correct à ce prix... ou une bonne console, tout simplement.

----------


## ZenZ

> Et je n'ai pas souvenir de gens s'extasiant sur la Wii U.


Non c'était même plutôt l'inverse dès qu'on a su qu'elle ne serait pas portable (et à l’époque je trainais sur des forums nintendo, brrrrrr).

Sinon cette console je la trouve moche, peu ergnomique, avec un écran rikiki vis à vis de la taille du bouzin, et surtout horriblement cher ! Ils ont pété un câble sur le prix ? 679€ pour le modèle 500Go, mais WTF !!
Autonomie attendue : de 2 à 8h ... bon connaissant les mytho des fabricants on va anticiper 3h, c'est pas ouf.

----------


## 564.3

Ce serait bien que Valve sorte un jeu pour accompagner la sortie de ce matos. A un moment ils disaient qu'ils appréciaient pouvoir développer le matos et les jeux de concert.
Pour HL:Alyx il y a eu un décalage avec la sortie du Valve Index, mais si c'est pareil je les vois bien annoncer un truc d'ici la fin de l'année.

J'aimais bien leurs petites expériences qui sont sorties avec SteamVR en 2016, ils savent aussi faire des petits jeux avec un bon gameplay. Ils pourraient peut-être faire un jeu à formule qui se joue en petites sessions, mais avec une progression/narration sur la durée. C'est le genre de chose que je vois bien sur portable, même si ça pourrait être n'importe quoi.

----------


## Arthropode

Sinon, un petit détail qui ne parlera qu'aux plus gros geeks du forum (ou aux irréductibles de Linux), mais alors que Steam OS était basé sur Debian, l'OS du Steam Deck va être basé sur Arch Linux. Ce qui est quand même un choix assez original.

----------


## Tenebris

Et sinon pourquoi on se fait enfler de 20 euros par rapport au prix en dollars, sans même bien sûr parler de la conversion?
419€ chez nous, 399 dollars chez eux. Je doute que ce soit lié aux frais de port inclus, puisque les deux Steam link que j'ai achetés ne comprenaient pas le fp dans le prix affiché.

----------


## Erkin_

Un autre énorme avantage que je vois à la machine, c'est l'on pourra configurer et modder les jeux afin de pouvoir les optimiser au mieux pour la "console".

----------


## Raoulospoko

Et elle sera obsolètes dans combien de temps niveau hardware ?

----------


## Cyth

> Et sinon pourquoi on se fait enfler de 20 euros par rapport au prix en dollars, sans même bien sûr parler de la conversion?
> 419€ chez nous, 399 dollars chez eux. Je doute que ce soit lié aux frais de port inclus, puisque les deux Steam link que j'ai achetés ne comprenaient pas le fp dans le prix affiché.


Les prix US sont toujours annoncés hors taxes car chaque état a ses propres valeurs à ce niveau (avec le fameux 0% en Alaska, état qui héberge tous ceux qui veulent une adresse postale US pour du démat alors qu'ils ont jamais mis les pieds aux US  ::ninja:: ). Rajoute ça au fameux 1$=1€ toujours cher aux marketeux et paf t'as la différence de prix (c'est la même pour la Switch à 300$ que Micromania convertit magiquement en 330€).

----------


## Maximelene

> Les prix US sont toujours annoncés hors taxes car chaque état a ses propres valeurs à ce niveau (avec le fameux 0% en Alaska, état qui héberge tous ceux qui veulent une adresse postale US pour du démat alors qu'ils ont jamais mis les pieds aux US ).


Personnellement, je suis au Delaware.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Et elle sera obsolètes dans combien de temps niveau hardware ?


ohhh...6mois-1 an

----------


## barbarian_bros

> 669 grammes annoncés.
> 
> Le double d'une switch, faut pas voir ça comme une portable où tu joues dans le lit allongé sur le dos à mon avis (déjà avec la switch c'est rude je trouve au bout d'une heure ou deux). Tu pauses la machine sur ton gros bidou, ou sur tes genoux.


669g ça va, c'est le poids d'une Lynx avec 6 piles de qualité (530g sans piles)

----------


## Spawn

Les deux boutons en haut et en bas complètement éloignés, c'était quoi le projet  :tired:

----------


## Super_maçon

> Les deux boutons en haut et en bas complètement éloignés, c'était quoi le projet


Une console pour les droitiers et les gauchers !

On fait plus ça de nos jours !  :Fouras:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Les deux boutons en haut et en bas complètement éloignés, c'était quoi le projet


C'est les mêmes boutons, la Lynx est une console ambidextre : si tu es un 'vrai' gaucher (et que tu sais pas te servir de ta main droite), tu appuies sur 'option 2' et 'pause' pour retourner l'image et jouer avec la croix à droite et les boutons à gauche.

Exemple sur une Lynx II (qui a gardé cette fonction) :

----------


## Spawn

XNYL  :tired:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> 669g ça va, c'est le poids d'une Lynx avec 6 piles de qualité (530g sans piles)
> 
> https://club-retrogaming.fr/wp-conte...Atari-Lynx.png


 ::wub:: 
Souvenir !!!

----------


## runner

> Faut pas comparer ça a un PC portable, à la limite une grosse tablette avec un gamepad intégré.
> 
> J'en ai un PC portable, et pas dégueu en plus, mais ça chauffe, c'est gros, tu joues au pieu avec ça prends une place énorme. Faut trainer le game pad, et l'alim car l'autonomie est pas folichonne etc...


L'autonomie ne sera pas non plus folichonne ici. 
Avec le steamdeck faudra trainer le clavier et la souris si le jeu n'est pas pensé pour le pad. C'est le même problème mais à l'envers.
Le steam deck semble assez gros, surement pas facile à tenir pour toutes les mains.
Un défaut est la réso 16/10 car pas mal de jeux ne sont plus adaptés à ce format.




> Que vous soyez pas intéressé ça s’entend, mais y'a clairement un marché. Depuis plusieurs années même, sauf que c'est de moins en moins un marché de niche.


Pour le moment, le marché est vraiment petit car aucun pc de cette nature a pu s'imposer niveau vente. Peut être que le nom de valve le permettra mais rien ne dit que ce soit le cas.

Le gros avantage est la réso qui est faible et ne nécessitera pas un gros gpu pour tourner.

----------


## pipoop

Les bourgeois avaient la neo geo pocket

----------


## Baalim

> Les bourgeois avaient la neo geo pocket


Ils avaient surtout la PC engine GT et la Sega nomad  ::wub::

----------


## Herman Speed

Je n'étais pas prêt que cette entreprise propose de la PRESERVATION  ::mellow:: 

La préservation du Jeu Vidéo par Phil Spencer. 







> Je m'inquiète un peu de la perte de notre forme d'expression artistique et de son histoire. Quand je pense aux vieilles ROM à MAME et aux endroits où vont aller ses vieux jeux lorsque le hardware capable de les faire tourner (Phil Spencer ne finit pas sa phrase, ndlr)... J'aimerais vraiment que nous nous unissions en tant qu'industrie afin d'aider à préserver ce qu'est l'industrie du jeu vidéo, afin que nous ne perdions pas la possibilité de revenir sur ces jeux.
> 
> Je pense à ce que The Paley Center a fait pour la télévision (The Paley Center for Media est une institution américaine dont les archives sont composées de plus de 160.000 émissions de télé, de radio ou de publicités en libre accès, ndlr). Paley s'est rapidement rendu compte que l'industrie de la télévision s'apprêtait à littéralement jeter les cassettes sur lesquelles se trouvaient ces vieilles émissions de télé et a dit "hé, je veux les archiver." À un moment ou à un autre, quelqu'un voudra revoir de vieux épisodes de The Ed Sullivan Show (célèbre émission de variétés américaine des années 50-60, ndlr) ou d'autres choses de ce genre et ces trucs ne devraient pas être jetés à la poubelle.
> 
> J'adorerais que l'industrie s'unisse pour aider à préserver ce qui fait son identité de manière à ce que nous ne perdions pas accès à certaines des choses qui ont construites cette industrie et nous ont menées là où nous en sommes aujourd'hui. Ça serait cool.


Je parie qu'ils voudront proposer des machines-consoles virtuelles sur le Cloud.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kriegor

> Pour le moment, le marché est vraiment petit car aucun pc de cette nature a pu s'imposer niveau vente. Peut être que le nom de valve le permettra mais rien ne dit que ce soit le cas.


On peut séparer les joueurs en 2 catégories :

1/ Les "joueurs" (<- les guillemets, c'est pour être dénigrant) qui n’ont que la Switch. Ces "joueurs" sont soit lobotomisés par les produits Nintendo, soit des gros casus. Dans les 2 cas, ils ne vont pas dépenser 700 € pour un autre hardware faisant tourner des jeux vidéo.

2/ Les gamers qui ont la Switch. Ceux-là ont tous un PC ou une console dernière génération pour jouer au 80% de la ludothèque restante dans de bonnes conditions. Du coup, la machine de Steam leur permet uniquement d’en profiter sur un format portable. Or, comme ils ont déjà un moyen de s’occuper dans ces conditions, ça fait cher les 700 € pour en avoir un 2nd. Je pense que ça intéressera les plus fortunés uniquement.

3/ Les gamers qui n’ont pas la Switch, qu’on appelle aussi les pauvres. Mettons qu’ils mettent quand même de côté pour s’acheter une portable. Vont-ils, vu leurs moyens limités, dépenser 700 € pour jouer à ce à quoi ils jouent déjà sur leur PC bas de gamme, ou leur console de salon qui gère pas le rétrécing ? Ou 300 € pour profiter d’un choix plus éclectique de jeux ? Seuls les allergiques aux Mario, Donkey Kong, Mario Kart, Smash Bros, Zelda, Fire Emblem, Xenoblade et autres exclus Nintendo de qualité (si si) ont de grandes chances de privilégier la 2nde option.

4/ Les fans de Gabe Newell, ceux qui estiment que du temps de jeu qui n’est pas sur Steam est perdu car non comptabilisé dans leurs heures de jeux Steam, qu’acheter des jeux sur un autre support ne leur permet pas d’avoir 4315 titres et pas 4314 sur leur compte Steam, que tout ça ne va pas les aider à obtenir de nouveaux macarons, trophées, badges, rubans, jarretières… Ceux-là ont enfin la possibilité de jouer et de faire caca en même temps. Donc je pense qu’ils sont à fond depuis cette annonce hier.

Si on suit ma réflexion, et qu’on fait les comptes, catégorie par catégorie, on se rend compte sans mal que le Steam Deck est voué à rencontrer le succès.

----------


## runner

> Je n'étais pas prêt que cette entreprise propose de la PRESERVATION 
> 
> La préservation du Jeu Vidéo par Phil Spencer. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/5VPMMMTOUWw
> 
> 
> 
> Je parie qu'ils voudront proposer des machines-consoles virtuelles sur le Cloud.


Le covid a vraiment tout changé chez certains. ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut séparer les joueurs en 2 catégories :
> 
> 1/ Les "joueurs" (<- les guillemets, c'est pour être dénigrant) qui n’ont que la Switch. Ces "joueurs" sont soit lobotomisés par les produits Nintendo, soit des gros casus. Dans les 2 cas, ils ne vont pas dépenser 700 € pour un autre hardware faisant tourner des jeux vidéo.
> 
> 2/ Les gamers qui ont la Switch. Ceux-là ont tous un PC ou une console dernière génération pour jouer au 80% de la ludothèque restante dans de bonnes conditions. Du coup, la machine de Steam leur permet uniquement d’en profiter sur un format portable. Or, comme ils ont déjà un moyen de s’occuper dans ces conditions, ça fait cher les 700 € pour en avoir un 2nd. Je pense que ça intéressera les plus fortunés uniquement.
> 
> 3/ Les gamers qui n’ont pas la Switch, qu’on appelle aussi les pauvres. Mettons qu’ils mettent quand même de côté pour s’acheter une portable. Vont-ils, vu leurs moyens limités, dépenser 700 € pour jouer à ce à quoi ils jouent déjà sur leur PC bas de gamme, ou leur console de salon qui gère pas le rétrécing ? Ou 300 € pour profiter d’un choix plus éclectique de jeux ? Seuls les allergiques aux Mario, Donkey Kong, Mario Kart, Smash Bros, Zelda, Fire Emblem, Xenoblade et autres exclus Nintendo de qualité (si si) ont de grandes chances de privilégier la 2nde option.
> 
> 4/ Les fans de Gabe Newell, ceux qui estiment que du temps de jeu qui n’est pas sur Steam est perdu car non comptabilisé dans leurs heures de jeux Steam, qu’acheter des jeux sur un autre support ne leur permet pas d’avoir 4315 titres et pas 4314 sur leur compte Steam, que tout ça ne va pas les aider à obtenir de nouveaux macarons, trophées, badges, rubans, jarretières… Ceux-là ont enfin la possibilité de jouer et de faire caca en même temps. Donc je pense qu’ils sont à fond depuis cette annonce hier.
> ...


 :^_^:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> On peut séparer les joueurs en 2 catégories :
> 
> 1/ Les "joueurs" (<- les guillemets, c'est pour être dénigrant) qui n’ont que la Switch. Ces "joueurs" sont soit lobotomisés par les produits Nintendo, soit des gros casus. Dans les 2 cas, ils ne vont pas dépenser 700 € pour un autre hardware faisant tourner des jeux vidéo.
> 
> 2/ Les gamers qui ont la Switch. Ceux-là ont tous un PC ou une console dernière génération pour jouer au 80% de la ludothèque restante dans de bonnes conditions. Du coup, la machine de Steam leur permet uniquement d’en profiter sur un format portable. Or, comme ils ont déjà un moyen de s’occuper dans ces conditions, ça fait cher les 700 € pour en avoir un 2nd. Je pense que ça intéressera les plus fortunés uniquement.
> 
> 3/ Les gamers qui n’ont pas la Switch, qu’on appelle aussi les pauvres. Mettons qu’ils mettent quand même de côté pour s’acheter une portable. Vont-ils, vu leurs moyens limités, dépenser 700 € pour jouer à ce à quoi ils jouent déjà sur leur PC bas de gamme, ou leur console de salon qui gère pas le rétrécing ? Ou 300 € pour profiter d’un choix plus éclectique de jeux ? Seuls les allergiques aux Mario, Donkey Kong, Mario Kart, Smash Bros, Zelda, Fire Emblem, Xenoblade et autres exclus Nintendo de qualité (si si) ont de grandes chances de privilégier la 2nde option.
> 
> 4/ Les fans de Gabe Newell, ceux qui estiment que du temps de jeu qui n’est pas sur Steam est perdu car non comptabilisé dans leurs heures de jeux Steam, qu’acheter des jeux sur un autre support ne leur permet pas d’avoir 4315 titres et pas 4314 sur leur compte Steam, que tout ça ne va pas les aider à obtenir de nouveaux macarons, trophées, badges, rubans, jarretières… Ceux-là ont enfin la possibilité de jouer et de faire caca en même temps. Donc je pense qu’ils sont à fond depuis cette annonce hier.
> ...


Tu oublies la catégorie des gamers, qui ont une switch, mais qui ont aussi des enfants, et qui du coup n'ont plus de Switch en fait  ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

Big bear sans dec fait des efforts pour troller...



> On peut séparer les joueurs en 2 catégories :
> ...
> 4/...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon perso ça ne m'intéresse pas, mais pourquoi pas.
:se rappelle les steam box machines truc:
Ah ah.

----------


## Robix66

> Ce serait bien que Valve sorte un jeu pour accompagner la sortie de ce matos. A un moment ils disaient qu'ils appréciaient pouvoir développer le matos et les jeux de concert.
> Pour HL:Alyx il y a eu un décalage avec la sortie du Valve Index, mais si c'est pareil je les vois bien annoncer un truc d'ici la fin de l'année.


Ouais, je vois bien Ricochet 2.




> Les prix US sont toujours annoncés hors taxes car chaque état a ses propres valeurs à ce niveau (avec le fameux 0% en Alaska, état qui héberge tous ceux qui veulent une adresse postale US pour du démat alors qu'ils ont jamais mis les pieds aux US ). Rajoute ça au fameux 1$=1€ toujours cher aux marketeux et paf t'as la différence de prix (c'est la même pour la Switch à 300$ que Micromania convertit magiquement en 330€).


Au taux du jour, ça fait 408€ (change + TVA), c'est pas si loin...

----------


## FB74

> Bon perso ça ne m'intéresse pas, mais pourquoi pas.
> :se rappelle les steam box machines truc:
> Ah ah.



Donc en fait, vu ton passif, tu as déjà passé commande, c'est ça ?  :tired: 

 ::trollface:: 



Sinon... j'ai pensé à un truc...  :tired: 

Mortal Kombat 11 pèse 109.6 Go sur mon SSD... ça tient comment sur la version 64Go de la console ?  :tired:  ²

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Ben ca tient pas, c'est ca le petit plus du steam deck. Comme c'est un pc déguisé, tu as les mêmes contraintes  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mortal Kombat 11 pèse 109.6 Go sur mon SSD... ça tient comment sur la version 64Go de la console ?  ²


La liste des jeux qui tiennent pas dessus est longue : tout ce qui est sorti depuis 2014.  :X1:

----------


## Gordor

Vous avez une vision bien étriquée des joueurs.
Moi j'ai 2 PC (un gros et un + ancien) 2 switchs et ... 2 enfants. Mes enfants squattent les PC ou les switch constamment. 
Je me verrais bien avec ce PC portable pour jouer quand mon PC est squatté, ou dans les transports.

J'ai un pote qui devait changer de Pc cette année mais avec le prix des composants, le desk pourrait faire l'affaire en attendant que ça revienne à la normale.

Il n'y a pas des grosses cases dans lesquelles ranger les games, je suis sur que cette console peut cartonner !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Les bourgeois avaient la neo geo pocket





> Ils avaient surtout la PC engine GT et la Sega nomad


Baalim a tout dit, la NG pocket (color tant qu'à faire) c'est 9 ans après la Lynx on n'était plus vraiment sur la même génération.

Histoire rapide des consoles portables (j'omets volontairement les variations/évolutions genre Lynx II ou GameBoy Pocket)

1979 : MB Microvision
1989 : Game Boy (21/04/89 au Japon), Lynx (24/10/89 aux USA)
1990 : Game Gear (06/10/90 au Japon), PC Engine GT
1995 : Sega Nomad (octobre 95 aux USA)
1998 : Game Boy Color (21/10/98 au Japon), NeoGeo Pocket (28/10/98 au Japon)
1999 : WonderSwan, NeoGeo Pocket Color (16/03/99 au Japon)
2000 : WonderSwan Color (09/12/2000 au Japon).

Après il y a eu la Game Boy Advance en 2001, et à part Sony avec la PSP (décembre 2004) et la Vita (décembre 2011) plus personne n'a essayé sérieusement d'affronter Nintendo sur le marché des portables.

----------


## Spawn

Tu oublies la Nintendo DS, qui a fait un record de vente (même moi je l'avais acheté), j'avais vu récemment que c'était la console portable qui a été la plus vendue au monde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai retrouvé l'infographie, je trouve pas la source par contre.
https://i.imgur.com/FzWI2iQ.jpeg

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Steam en PLS total...

----------


## glebelg

j'ai cru que c'était bon, j'ai été envoyé sur Paypal...mais le retour n'a pas fonctionné...

----------


## Spawn

On attend la console Epic maintenant  ::trollface:: 

Ah bah non, suis-je bête, on pourra jouer sur Epic aussi si on veut, ils sont trop gentils chez Valve.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> On attend la console Epic maintenant


Ils sont déjà pas foutus de faire un panier, alors une console...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est commandé...je suis passé par ma Carte bleue plutôt que Paypal. Version 256Go.

----------


## Elma

> Et elle sera obsolètes dans combien de temps niveau hardware ?


Elle est déjà obsolète. Mais normal pour une machine "portable".

----------


## glebelg

"Une erreur est survenue lors de l'initialisation ou la mise à jour de votre transaction. Veuillez patienter une minute, puis réessayez ou contactez le support client pour plus d'informations."  ::'(: 

et maintenant...

"Il semblerait que vous ayez tenté de faire de nombreux achats durant les dernières heures. Veuillez patienter avant d'essayer à nouveau." re- ::'(:

----------


## kiki1844

> "Une erreur est survenue lors de l'initialisation ou la mise à jour de votre transaction. Veuillez patienter une minute, puis réessayez ou contactez le support client pour plus d'informations." 
> 
> et maintenant...
> 
> "Il semblerait que vous ayez tenté de faire de nombreux achats durant les dernières heures. Veuillez patienter avant d'essayer à nouveau." re-


J'ai exactement le même message....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et maintenant mon compte est trop récent...

----------


## Cyth

> Histoire rapide des consoles portables (j'omets volontairement les variations/évolutions genre Lynx II ou GameBoy Pocket)


On peut rajouter les Game & Watch (1980) à la liste.

Et plus que le fait que plus personne ne veuille se frotter à Nintendo sur le marché des portables, c'est surtout la percée des smartphones qui a tué toute tentative.

----------


## Erkin_

> La liste des jeux qui tiennent pas dessus est longue : tout ce qui est sorti depuis 2014.


Si je prends la totalité de mes achats Steam de 2021 : 
Spelunky 2 : 600mo
Unexplored : 500mo
Cogmind : 60mo
Mainframe Defenders : 200mo
Caves of qud : 2go
Foxhole : 2go
Snowrunner : 20go
Dusk : 2go
Nite 4 (dlc) : 1go
The hunter (dlc) : 60go
Zero hour : 10go
Gloomhaven : 7go
Morphblade : 11mo
Heat Signature : 400mo

Il n'y a que The hunter qui ne pourrait pas passer et quasi sûr qu'il doit mal tourner dessus de toute façon. Les jeux qui vont être les plus lourds risques de souvent être les moins adaptés à la "console".
Bref, il y a de quoi s'amuser rien qu'avec la version de base. Je m'inquiète plutôt pour les perfs, surtout avec la couche proton.

Après je l'avais déjà dit précédemment, mais ils doivent avoir moyen d'ajouter sur steam une fonctionnalité pour proposer aux devs d'envoyer des versions de leurs jeux optimisés pour la Steam Deck (les versions switch des jeux sont déjà plus légères).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai exactement le même message....
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et maintenant mon compte est trop récent...


Trop de commande au même moment, un classique.

EDIT : Sinon ce serait pas mieux de continuer de parler de le/la Gabeboy sur le topic Steam ?

----------


## Super_maçon

J'ai vu 19h, j'ai cliqué, ça a mis 10 sec de plus que d'habitude, j'ai payé. Puis je suis aller jouer.  ::ninja::  

En vrai je suis désolé, mais c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive alors je devais vous en faire part.  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Elma

Y'a eu une annonce officiel juste hier...  Pas un journaliste sérieux n'a pu tester le bouzin, et ça sort pas demain et y'a déjà tellement de personnes qui se ruent pour précommander... 
Je pigerais jamais rien.

----------


## HristHelheim

> Y'a eu une annonce officiel juste hier...  Pas un journaliste sérieux n'a pu tester le bouzin, et ça sort pas demain et y'a déjà tellement de personnes qui se ruent pour précommander... 
> Je pigerais jamais rien.


En fait tu payes juste un accompte de 4€ Remboursable sans obligation d’achat … donc c’est pas vraiment si fou fou que ça.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Y'a eu une annonce officiel juste hier...  Pas un journaliste sérieux n'a pu tester le bouzin, et ça sort pas demain et y'a déjà tellement de personnes qui se ruent pour précommander... 
> Je pigerais jamais rien.


C'est pas une préco, c'est une réservation à 5 € que tu peux annuler à tout moment si les tests qui vont venir te plaisent pas. 

C'est au contraire un moyen de permettre aux clients intéressés de réserver une (pas 10 pour les vendre sur ebay, juste une) machine dont le concept te plait. On s'est pas engagé a payé encore.

----------


## 564.3

> Trop de commande au même moment, un classique.
> 
> EDIT : Sinon ce serait pas mieux de continuer de parler de le/la Gabeboy sur le topic Steam ?


Peut-être une discussion dédiée plutôt, parce que ce n'est pas Steam non plus. Faut quelqu'un de motivé pour gérer l'OP et ça roule.
En tous cas ça ne sera pas moi, je suis ça de loin au cas où, mais je n'ai pas besoin de ce genre d'engin actuellement.

----------


## kiki1844

Oui quand le système fonctionne j'ai l'impression d'être blaclisté, j'ai soit disant fait trop d'achats.... Je ne peux donc pas la commander.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui n'avaient pas suivi le marché des mini PCs avec gamepad intégré, Liliputing a fait un tableau comparatif de 6 d'entre eux (Valve Steam Deck, GPD Win Max 2021, ONEXPLAYER, AYA Neo, GPD Win 3, One Gx1 Pro): https://liliputing.com/2021/07/compa...negx1-pro.html

----------


## glebelg

faut attendre un peu...j'étais bloqué comme toi à 19h30 - je viens de rééssayer, paiement CB et ça a marché...ya plus qu'à attendre décembre  ::zzz::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Un joueur a réussi a tuer le dernier boss de raid de *Destiny 2*. Ça lui a juste pris 1600 tentatives :

https://www.pcgamer.com/after-more-t...est-raid-boss/




Trop de précommandes de *Steam Deck* font planter Steam ... La date de livraison est maintenant annoncée pour début 2022 ... Vous avez pas honte !? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-r...on-went-wrong/

Elgato a annoncé hier son nouveau *Stream Deck*. Voilà, c'était juste pour dire :

https://kotaku.com/elgato-picked-a-v...eam-1847303975

Un jeu de course de train a existé sur PS2, nommé *X-treme Express*. C'est pour votre culture générale :

https://kotaku.com/trains-crash-thro...-ra-1847304311




Le syndicat Solidaires Informatique porte plainte contre *Ubisoft* pour son institutionnalisation du harcélement sexuel :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050841179.html
https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-ceo-and-o...ssm-1847306435

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, plusieurs exclusivités *Playstation* arriveraient sur PC, dont Pas Bloodborne, Returnal, Pas Bloodborne, Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart, pas Bloodborne, The Last Of Us et surtout pas Bloodborne :

https://www.thegamer.com/playstation...ts-bloodborne/

*Fallout 76* tease une "importante nouvelle fonctionnalité" pour Septembre ... des serveurs à plus de 20 joueurs, du PvP moins pourri ? C'est ce qu'il y a de moche avec le teasing, on espère des trucs et on est toujours déçus. Enfin, si quelqu'un attend encore quelque chose de Bethesda :

https://www.thegamer.com/significant...re-fallout-76/

*FIFA 22* permettra enfin de créer son propre club de foot dans le mode carrière :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-cre...b-career-mode/

Le jeu d'action-aventure *Song of Iron* sortira le 31 Août sur XBox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/song...ches-august-31




Le MMORPG free-to-play *Bless Unleashed* sortira le 6 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/bless...on-august-6th/




Le jeu d'action-plateformes avec de la pilosité faciale, *Beard Blade* sort le 20 Juillet sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bea...arrive-bientot

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est pas une préco, c'est une réservation à 5 € que tu peux annuler à tout moment si les tests qui vont venir te plaisent pas. 
> C'est au contraire un moyen de permettre aux clients intéressés de réserver une (pas 10 pour les vendre sur ebay, juste une) machine dont le concept te plait. On s'est pas engagé a payé encore.


C'est propre, fallait un système comme ça pour les psbox.

----------


## KOUB

Voici le jeu d'aventures *Grow: Song of the Evertree*, qui doit sortir en 2021 sur les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gro...in-particulier




Voici *Lab Rat*, un croisement entre Sokoban et Portal, qui doit sortir au Printemps de l'année prochaine. Une démo est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lab...nt-act-like-it

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1304610/Lab_Rat/




Pour les amateurs d'accidents industriels, je vous rappelle que le MMO d'Amazon, *New World* doit sortir le 31 Août. On peut toujours s'inscrire à la bêta fermée du 20 Juillet au 2 Août :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/new...-august-launch




*Tetris Effect: Connected* sortira sur Steam le 18 Août. Tous les possesseurs de la version antérieure, sans Connected, sur toutes les autres plateformes, auront droit à une mise à niveau gratuite :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...am-18th-august

*Guilty Gear: Strive* s'est déjà vendu à 500.000 exemplaires. Le premier DLC sera présenté le 20 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/guil...ounced-july-20

le mode de jeu battle royale qui était une blague du 1er Avril 2018 pour *Path of Exile* est testé en ce moment sur PC dans une version améliorée :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-weekends-only




Voici le programme de *Flame Fatales*, l'événement de speedrunning féminin qui aura lieu du 15 au 21 Août :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...veils-schedule

Les sorties de *Rainbow Six Extraction* et *Riders Republic* ont été retardées au début 2022 pour le premier et au 28 Octobre pour le second :

https://www.destructoid.com/riders-r...-ubisoft-news/

----------


## Higgins

Steam Deck, ça fait trop long à dire. Je propose de l'appeler "le Steak".

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Tu oublies la Nintendo DS, qui a fait un record de vente (même moi je l'avais acheté), j'avais vu récemment que c'était la console portable qui a été la plus vendue au monde.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> J'ai retrouvé l'infographie, je trouve pas la source par contre.
> https://i.imgur.com/FzWI2iQ.jpeg


J'ai pas oublié les DS/3DS/Switch (ni leurs variations, ni la GBA SP et Micro), je me suis arrêté à 2001 car après ça il n'y a eu que les deux portables de Sony en dehors de celles de Nintendo.

----------


## KOUB

Bon. Le minage de cryptomonnaies, c'est déjà bien de la merde qui consiste à créer de l'argent à partir de rien tout en chiant sur la nature. Mais on peut faire pire ... Miner des joueurs sur FIFA 21 ... qui ne vaudront donc rien à la sortie de FIFA 22 ... Bordel ... :

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/di...ame-characters

----------


## Maalak

> Histoire rapide des consoles portables (j'omets volontairement les variations/évolutions genre Lynx II ou GameBoy Pocket)
> 
> 1979 : MB Microvision
> 1989 : Game Boy (21/04/89 au Japon), Lynx (24/10/89 aux USA)
> 1990 : Game Gear (06/10/90 au Japon), PC Engine GT
> 1995 : Sega Nomad (octobre 95 aux USA)
> 1998 : Game Boy Color (21/10/98 au Japon), NeoGeo Pocket (28/10/98 au Japon)
> 1999 : WonderSwan, NeoGeo Pocket Color (16/03/99 au Japon)
> 2000 : WonderSwan Color (09/12/2000 au Japon).
> ...


Il manque la NGage, qui mine de rien, s'est vendu plus que toutes les consoles non-nintendo cités si ce n'est pour la Game Gear.  :X1: 


Bon, sinon, dans la liste des jeux indés cités, je détecte quelqu'un qui met Caves of Qud. Alors, déjà, je ne suis pas certain de la totale jouabilité du bouzin au pad (mais ils ont pas mal travaillé dessus, et je n'ai pas vraiment testé ça, alors pourquoi pas) ni de la bonne lisibilité sur un petit écran 7".

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Il y a une démo jouable disponible pour *Let’s Build A Zoo*, le jeu de gestion de zoo où on peut croiser un Toucan et un Lion, et vendre le résultat pour faire des sacs à main :

https://www.thegamer.com/lets-build-...ping-splicing/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Build_a_Zoo/

Un film va bientôt sortir donc ... Add-on pour *Minecraft* avec des Minions et Gru :

https://www.polygon.com/22580544/min...g-illumination




Ça fait plaisir à voir, un tas d'appareils dédiés au minage de cryptomonnaies passant sous un rouleau compresseur en Malaisie ... La raison de la destruction est le vol de courant électrique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/watch-1000-i...ience-justice/




Un fan de *War Thunder* fat remarquer que les caractéristiques d'un tank britannique ne sont pas les bonnes ... Et montre des documents classifiés pour prouver ses dires :

https://www.pcgamer.com/war-thunder-...s-to-prove-it/

Un city-builder pour et pas avec des dés ... Voici *Dice Legacy*, qui doit sortir le 9 Septembre 2021 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/in-city-buil...val-ringworld/

----------


## KOUB

Ha, les scalpeurs, forcément, revendent des précommandes de *Steam Deck* à ... Le prix va vous étonner :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-r...stupid-prices/

----------


## Higgins

Oh c'est absurde!
Mais...des gens les achètent?!

----------


## poneyroux

> Oh c'est absurde!
> Mais...des gens les achètent?!


Ah bah les joueurs PC en même temps, peut-être qu'ils jouent pas à Mario et Pokémon, mais il n'empêche que ce ne sont clairement pas les plus aiguisés du tiroir ! 
 ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Steam Deck, ça fait trop long à dire. Je propose de l'appeler "le Steak".


J'approuve.  ::P:

----------


## Bibik

> Oh c'est absurde!
> Mais...des gens les achètent?!


Bah non j'pense pas, c'est que la réservation.

----------


## FB74

> Steam Deck, ça fait trop long à dire. Je propose de l'appeler "le Steak".


Ou le "Sans déc ?".

 ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Bah non j'pense pas, c'est que la réservation.


Réservation payante (si j'ai bien compris).

Par contre, après le Steam link, les Steam controlers et les Steam machines, je comprends pas comment il peut y avoir des personnes qui font confiance à Valve pour le hardware.

Regardez les photos et vidéos des différentes présentations, l'ergonomie a l'air effroyable. 
Si c'est pour docker la machine ou la poser lorsqu'on joue au profit d'un meilleur pad connecté, il n'y a plus aucun intérêt par rapport à un PC portable.

----------


## Frypolar

Le top des ventes sur Steam c'est bien en fonction du chiffre d'affaires généré et pas juste du nombre de ventes ? Parce que la réservation du Steam Deck à 4€ est n°2  ::o:

----------


## Spawn

La communauté a déjà choisi, c'est soit le Gabe Gear ou le Gabe Boy.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Réservation payante (si j'ai bien compris).
> 
> Par contre, après le Steam link, les Steam controlers et les Steam machines, je comprends pas comment il peut y avoir des personnes qui font confiance à Valve pour le hardware.
> 
> Regardez les photos et vidéos des différentes présentations, l'ergonomie a l'air effroyable. 
> Si c'est pour docker la machine ou la poser lorsqu'on joue au profit d'un meilleur pad connecté, il n'y a plus aucun intérêt par rapport à un PC portable.


Oui clairement, ils ont du designé ca sur un coup de tête, sans même faire de prototype ou de tests hein. C'est bien connu que les grosses boîtes sortent des prototypes hasardeux dont on peut facilement trouver les défauts sur 3 photos et une une vidéo de 5 min de présentation.

Les Steam Machines ca a été un coup d'essai complètement raté, pour pleins de raisons :

SteamOS pas mature du tout
Machines custom sans tarif spécifique (car pas de pris de gros comme ils ont pu avoir sur le Steam Deck)


Le Steam Link est un très bon appareil, qui a d'une part ouvert la voie au streaming local, qui a probablement bien aidé à développé le screenshare de Steam (qui marche super bien), et aux applis qui permettent maintenant de jouer sur une TV sans brancher de machin dessus.

----------


## Higgins

> La communauté a déjà choisi, c'est soit le Gabe Gear ou le Gabe Boy.


Je pense que s'ils l'avaient appelé un truc du genre, et mis le gros Gabe barbu comme logo de la console, ils auraient fait un truc culte.
Mais non, que dalle, il faut toujours que tout soit sérieux.

Edit : Oh mais dis-donc, j'avais pas tilté. 



> La communauté a déjà choisi, c'est soit *la* Gabe Gear ou *la* Gabe Boy.


Voilà. Ouf, ça va mieux.

----------


## Frypolar

https://abload.de/img/yoooooooooooooyrkxv.png

Apparemment le SSD est remplaçable et le port est présent même sur la version la moins chère.

----------


## Super_maçon

> https://abload.de/img/yoooooooooooooyrkxv.png
> 
> Apparemment le SSD est remplaçable et le port est présent même sur la version la moins chère.


Ca change tout pour le modèle à 400 euroboules.

----------


## Hazazel

> https://abload.de/img/yoooooooooooooyrkxv.png
> 
> Apparemment le SSD est remplaçable



Ce n'est pas ce que dit l'ingénieur de Valve dans cette vidéo : _The internal storage is not upgradable_ ( vers une minute ) .

----------


## Xchroumfph

Concernant les quelques canards qui parlaient de partager leur bibliothèque Steam entre PC et Steam Deck : Chez moi, entre mon PC fixe et mon PC portable, si je tente de me connecter sur l'un, ça déconnecte l'autre. Impossible de lancer Steam et à fortiori de joueur à des jeux sur les 2 machines à la fois. Il y a peut-être une option que j'ai pas trouvé cela dit.

Sinon, l'autre point, c'est concernant la connexion internet, c'est uniquement via wifi ou ethernet ? Nan parce que sinon, le côté nomade en prend un sacré coup entre la connexion obligatoire pour certains jeux et fonctionnalités Steam et également pour la synchronisation des saves dans le cloud. Ca supposerait de forcer la syncho avant et après chaque session à l'extérieur. Ca me semble compliqué.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Concernant les quelques canards qui parlaient de partager leur bibliothèque Steam entre PC et Steam Deck : Chez moi, entre mon PC fixe et mon PC portable, si je tente de me connecter sur l'un, ça déconnecte l'autre. Impossible de lancer Steam et à fortiori de joueur à des jeux sur les 2 machines à la fois. Il y a peut-être une option que j'ai pas trouvé cela dit.
> 
> Sinon, l'autre point, c'est concernant la connexion internet, c'est uniquement via wifi ou ethernet ? Nan parce que sinon, le côté nomade en prend un sacré coup entre la connexion obligatoire pour certains jeux et fonctionnalités Steam et également pour la synchronisation des saves dans le cloud. Ca supposerait de forcer la syncho avant et après chaque session à l'extérieur. Ca me semble compliqué.


Pour ma part, je peux avoir mon compte Steam connecté sur 2 ou 3 pc simultanément sans soucis, la seule restriction est que je ne peux pas lancer deux jeux en meme temps sur deux machines différentes. Sauf si je passe un des PC en mode hors ligne (ce que Steam Deck doit forcément permettre)

On est loin de la gymnastique de merde imposé par Nintendo (qui m'a carrément empêché d'acheter une Switch lite, tellement le partage de compte est laborieux)

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Pour ma part, je peux avoir mon compte Steam connecté sur 2 ou 3 pc simultanément sans soucis, la seule restriction est que je ne peux pas lancer deux jeux en meme temps sur deux machines différentes. Sauf si je passe un des PC en mode hors ligne (ce que Steam Deck doit forcément permettre)
> 
> On est loin de la gymnastique de merde imposé par Nintendo (qui m'a carrément empêché d'acheter une Switch lite, tellement le partage de compte est laborieux)


C'est curieux ton affaire, il faut je teste plus avant chez moi. Après, si je lance Steam, c'est forcément pour lancer un jeu donc j'ai peut-être confondu.

Sinon, en effet, il n'y a aucun risque que ce soit plus contraignant que chez Nintendo.

----------


## Super_maçon

Pareil je peux lancer steam sur deux machines en même temps. C'est même plutôt recommandé pour utiliser le service de streaming.  ::ninja:: 

Perso j'utilise souvent Steam en mode offline, sur l'ordi portable que j'embarque chez madame. Et oui y'a un coté un peu chiant qu'il faut gérer à la fin de la session, repasser en online et relancer le jeux pour synchroniser la sauvegarde (si je veux continuer la partie sur l'ordi fixe plus tard). Je pense que ce serait pas compliqué d'avoir un bouton à la con qui lance un script pour faire ça automatiquement sur tous ses jeux sans les lancer un par un, bon connaissant Valve ça peut prendre du temps à mettre en place.  ::ninja:: 

Ils promettent pas mal de truc là quand même avec leur Steam OS 3.0, synchro plus fluide des sauvegardes, une mode veille en plein jeu etc... Ca vends du rêve si on a effectivement une machine dédiée principalement aux jeux. A voir si ça fonctionne bien.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je pense que ce serait pas compliqué d'avoir un bouton à la con qui lance un script pour faire ça automatiquement sur tous ses jeux sans les lancer un par un, bon connaissant Valve ça peut prendre du temps à mettre en place.


Mais tellement  ::cry::

----------


## Bibik

> Ce n'est pas ce que dit l'ingénieur de Valve dans cette vidéo : _The internal storage is not upgradable_ ( vers une minute ) .


Mais alors qui a raison ? J'avoue que je serais plus tenté de croire l'ingénieur de Valve plutôt que Gabe sur le sujet mais d'un autre côté un pc non upgradable c'est beaucoup moins sexy.
Après le format dudit SSD est assez exotique, c'est du 2230 et ça se trouve pas au même prix que le 2280. Mais hypothétiquement ça reste plus intéressant de prendre la version 64gb et de trouver le ssd à part.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce n'est pas ce que dit l'ingénieur de Valve dans cette vidéo : _The internal storage is not upgradable_ ( vers une minute ) .


Je n'ai pas regardé la vidéo mais est-ce qu'il ne parlerait pas du stockage de base ? Là il semblerait qu'un port M2 est disponible en plus du stockage de 64 Go. Ou alors le M2 est utilisé mais toujours accessible pour installer soi-même un SSD de plus grande capacité.

----------


## Higgins

Et Elden Ring, et Diablo 4. En portab'!
Sacrebleu, je suis hypé!

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui clairement, ils ont du designé ca sur un coup de tête, sans même faire de prototype ou de tests hein. C'est bien connu que les grosses boîtes sortent des prototypes hasardeux dont on peut facilement trouver les défauts sur 3 photos et une une vidéo de 5 min de présentation.


C'est pas parce que tu fais des prototypes ou des tests en amont que tu sors forcément un hardware ergonomique ou qui va fonctionner.
Regardes l'histoire de Valve au niveau du hardware ou, plus globalement, des différentes "grosses boîtes" et tu verras que beaucoup se sont plantées à un moment (Nintendo et Sega en tête).
Le joycon drift, en théorie, se règle via une pièce qui doit être quelques millimètres moins fines et pourtant ça fait 4 ans qu'une "grosse boite" ne met pas à jour sa ligne de production...

Tu peux me citer pour dans 3 ans :
Le steam deck, ça marchera jamais.


Voilà, bisou.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Réservation payante (si j'ai bien compris).


4 euros remboursés si tu décide de ne pas la prendre le jour venu.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Tu peux me citer pour dans 3 ans :
> Le steam deck, ça marchera jamais.
> 
> 
> Voilà, bisou.


Mais en fait, c'est un PC, donc a partir du moment où la machine fait tourner les jeux, on s'en fout que "ça marche" ou pas. Les jeux sortirons quand même sur PC, c'est pas comme une console qui si elle ne vends pas assez voit les éditeurs bouder et tu te retrouves avec une Ouya qui a 3 jeux intéressants.

Pour l'ergonomie je serais bien embêté pour me prononcer.  A première vue j'ai une réaction un peu mitigée, mais en regardant les vidéos machine en main ça à l'air confort (pour des grosses paluches). Le steam pad (qu'on aime ou pas) tient super bien en main. Là on a des grips de base, bon je sais pas, mais tant que tu n'as pas le truc en main plus de 40 min je vois pas comment se faire un avis définitif.

Edit : et pour avoir pas mal utiliser l'interface Steam pour bricoler des config sur le steamp pad, je suis super confinant vu le nombres d'entrées sur la machine (boutons, joystick trackpads, gyro). Alors certes c'est pas pour tout le monde, ça demande de passer du temps tellement y'a de possibilités, mais perso je kiffe me faire des configs aux petits oignons. 

Et ça c'est pareil, c'est déjà là, ça partira pas, que ça marche ou pas. En fait même si ça se croute comme le steam pad, j'ai l'impression que j'y trouverai mon compte quand même.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas parce que tu fais des prototypes ou des tests en amont que tu sors forcément un hardware ergonomique ou qui va fonctionner.
> Regardes l'histoire de Valve au niveau du hardware ou, plus globalement, des différentes "grosses boîtes" et tu verras que beaucoup se sont plantées à un moment (Nintendo et Sega en tête).
> Le joycon drift, en théorie, se règle via une pièce qui doit être quelques millimètres moins fines et pourtant ça fait 4 ans qu'une "grosse boite" ne met pas à jour sa ligne de production...
> 
> Tu peux me citer pour dans 3 ans :
> Le steam deck, ça marchera jamais.


Ouaip c'est sur que rien n'est si simple, ni donner un avis définitif basé sur quelques vidéos. Sauf grace à un diplome d'Expert CPC bien sur  :;): 
Le gars d'IGN était aussi surpris par le design et finalement a bien aimé dans la pratique. Bref on verra.

Et faudra définir ce que veut dire marcher, sinon t'auras forcément raison. Enfin c'est plutôt Valve qui peut le déterminer selon ce que ça leur a couté en R&D. À partir du moment où ça leur rapporte de l'argent et que les clients sont satisfaits, c'est que ça marche à mon sens. Leur concurrents étaient plutôt contents de sortir de nouveaux modèles régulièrement même si ça ne vendait pas à millions, mais ils doivent un peu faire la gueule là.

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais en fait, c'est un PC, donc a partir du moment où la machine fait tourner les jeux, on s'en fout que "ça marche" ou pas.


C'est exactement ça. Ici ou ailleurs, ça parle du support de Valve qui "abandonne" ses produits. Mais autant c'est important pour une console, autant on s'en fout pour un PC. Même si Valve abandonnait le Steam Deck 3 jours après sa sortie, la machine fonctionnerait toujours pour ceux qui l'ont achetée.

Ce n'est pas un produit qui a besoin de "marcher" commercialement pour être intéressant.

----------


## Kriegor

> Oui clairement, ils ont du designé ca sur un coup de tête, sans même faire de prototype ou de tests hein. C'est bien connu que les grosses boîtes sortent des prototypes hasardeux dont on peut facilement trouver les défauts sur 3 photos et une une vidéo de 5 min de présentation.


Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il y a quand même eu des contre-exemples, comme le pad de la N64 et le pad de la Wii. Leur design a été pensé à des fins marketing. Fallait qu'il ait l'air futuriste pour le premier, et qu'il parle aux non joueurs pour le 2nd (le fameux argument "c'est comme une télécommande de télévision, vous en avez bien tous eu en main ?"). Et c'est passé avant l'aspect ergonomique. Sur une simple photo, on voit bien les soucis.

Pour le coup, je ne pense pas que ce soit le problème ici vu que Valve vise uniquement les habitués. Mais d'autres contraintes se sont posés à eux. Vouloir un écran le plus grand possible tout en casant deux sticks, une croix, 4 touches proches du bord, 2 trackpad, 4X2 gâchettes. Pas simple. Mais j'apprécie la symétrie des deux sticks, et le fait d'avoir doublé les gâchettes pour pouvoir jouer au choix de façon tactile ou traditionnelle, les deux ayant leurs intérêts. Ca me parait pas dégueux du tout.

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est bien connu que les grosses boîtes sortent des prototypes hasardeux


Pour avoir le premier modèle d'oculus, que j'ai du faire remplacer parce que ces débiles n'ont pas anticiper le fait que le câble abime l'écouteur gauche : oui, ça arrive.
Le design des manettes de l'Index cassait les sticks aussi. Et les joycons (:I :I :I).

Bref sans jeter le truc à la poubelle dés le début, j'irais pas jusqu'à mettre toute ma confiance envers ces entreprises parce que "elles savent ce qu'elles font".

----------


## Higgins

> Mais j'apprécie la symétrie des deux sticks


Évidemment. C'est une victoire pour les gens normaux.

----------


## KaiN34

> Un city-builder pour et pas avec des dés ... Voici *Dice Legacy*, qui doit sortir le 9 Septembre 2021 :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/in-city-buil...val-ringworld/
> 
> https://youtu.be/so7kxmLXgU8


Ca a l'air ultra propre et intriguant.  ::o:

----------


## Spawn

Qui dit dés dit hasard et qui dit hasard dit _mettez le mot qui vous sied le plus_  ::ninja:: 

Autant dans des jeux comme Blood Bowl, ça fait clairement partie du délire, autant là j'attends de voir. Mais ouais, j'aime beaucoup son aspect aussi.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour avoir le premier modèle d'oculus, que j'ai du faire remplacer parce que ces débiles n'ont pas anticiper le fait que le câble abime l'écouteur gauche : oui, ça arrive.
> Le design des manettes de l'Index cassait les sticks aussi. Et les joycons (:I :I :I).
> 
> Bref sans jeter le truc à la poubelle dés le début, j'irais pas jusqu'à mettre toute ma confiance envers ces entreprises parce que "elles savent ce qu'elles font".


Ouais ils font un paquet de compromis entre contraintes physiques, prix et conditions d'usage plus ou moins normales. Et parfois il y a aussi des défauts de production, surtout sur les premières séries.

Par contre les histoires de stick drift se sont généralisées ces dernières années on dirait, ça ne touche pas que les trucs ultra compacts comme les joycons et manettes VR. La première ref que Google me donne concerne la manette PS5, avec des infos générales https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qPNyio3VDk (vidéo et iFixIt, en 400h de jeu intense on atteint déjà la limite garantie de fiabilité du composant)

Visiblement Nintendo n'a pas changé le composant de la Switch OLED (ou ne s'en vente pas), mais on verra ce qu'il y a dans les Steam Decks.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est du hardware propriétaire et la machine sera distribuée que par Valve donc si ils estiment que c'est un flop, au moindre problème, ça coûtera une blinde pour réparer.

La Steam Machine s'adressait aux "habitués", pareil pour le Steam Link et le Controler associé.

C'est plus verrouillé qu'un PC portable (qui d'ailleurs a souvent des composants soudés) et certainement autant qu'une console. 
Sur le papier, on peut installer Windows et l'intégralité du catalogue Steam.
Dans la pratique, j'attends vraiment de voir l'optimisation et les bidouillages nécessaires pour arriver à un résultat probant sur le long terme.

Pour moi, c'est un "proof of concept" sur une base d'early adopters, un peu à l'instar d'un kickstarter, pour lancer une industrialisation d'une V2 si le concept est approuvé.
Du coup, cette V1 est, encore une fois pour moi, clairement à éviter en attendant cette hypothétique V2.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Je n'ai pas regardé la vidéo mais est-ce qu'il ne parlerait pas du stockage de base ? Là il semblerait qu'un port M2 est disponible en plus du stockage de 64 Go


Tu as raison apparemment:



> Every deck will come with a SD card slot so you can put an SD card whatever size you want whenever you want


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est plus verrouillé qu'un PC portable (qui d'ailleurs a souvent des composants soudés) et certainement autant qu'une console.


C'est sans doute "verrouillé" comme un PC portable mais pas comme une console, ne raconte pas n'importe quoi. Tu m'expliquera comment par exemple tu peux installer un autre OS sur une switch / PS4, etc... sans faire des trucs illégaux et tordus, à supposer même que ce soit possible.

----------


## Kalh

je pense que quand purEcontact parlait de verrouillage, il parlait principalement du hardware.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais les portables, surtout compacts, sont difficiles à bricoler en général. Par contre Valve n'est pas du genre à souder/coller plus que nécessaire, jusqu'à présent leur matos se bricole bien.
Coté OS, je ne suis pas sur qu'il y ait ce qu'il faut pour installer Win11 par contre. On verra si MS relâche les contraintes.

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour l'ergonomie je serais bien embêté pour me prononcer.  A première vue j'ai une réaction un peu mitigée, mais en regardant les vidéos machine en main ça à l'air confort (pour des grosses paluches). Le steam pad (qu'on aime ou pas) tient super bien en main. Là on a des grips de base, bon je sais pas, mais tant que tu n'as pas le truc en main plus de 40 min je vois pas comment se faire un avis définitif.
> 
> Edit : et pour avoir pas mal utiliser l'interface Steam pour bricoler des config sur le steamp pad, je suis super confinant vu le nombres d'entrées sur la machine (boutons, joystick trackpads, gyro). Alors certes c'est pas pour tout le monde, ça demande de passer du temps tellement y'a de possibilités, mais perso je kiffe me faire des configs aux petits oignons. 
> 
> Et ça c'est pareil, c'est déjà là, ça partira pas, que ça marche ou pas. En fait même si ça se croute comme le steam pad, j'ai l'impression que j'y trouverai mon compte quand même.


Si c'est comme le steam pad (ce que je soupçonne fort) on pourra configurer pratiquement tout, à outrance, presque trop, heureusement il existes des profiles prédéfinis bien pratiques, si on veut pas passer 3 heures à configurer un truc hyper perso au petits oignions (mais on peut).

----------


## Catel

> Sinon, l'autre point, c'est concernant la connexion internet, c'est uniquement via wifi ou ethernet ? Nan parce que sinon, le côté nomade en prend un sacré coup entre la connexion obligatoire pour certains jeux et fonctionnalités Steam et également pour la synchronisation des saves dans le cloud. Ca supposerait de forcer la syncho avant et après chaque session à l'extérieur. Ca me semble compliqué.


Bluetooth et Wifi sur la console, port Ethernet sur l'extension dock à venir.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Coté OS, je ne suis pas sur qu'il y ait ce qu'il faut pour installer Win11 par contre. On verra si MS relâche les contraintes.


Ca c'est d'ailleurs plutôt une critique qu'on peut faire sur les nouveaux softs Microsoft qui sont de plus en plus fermés. Parce que le problème d'install de Windows 11 aura sans doute aussi lieu sur des PCs qui pouvaient supporter Windows 10 sans problème jusqu'à présent.  

Pour info, pour avoir cherché à travailler avec un Hololens, les contraintes pour développer sur Hololens par exemple sont assez délirantes au niveau soft (version de Windows compatible) et hard.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Par contre les histoires de stick drift se sont généralisées ces dernières années on dirait, ça ne touche pas que les trucs ultra compacts comme les joycons et manettes VR. La première ref que Google me donne concerne la manette PS5, avec des infos générales https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qPNyio3VDk (vidéo et iFixIt, en 400h de jeu intense on atteint déjà la limite garantie de fiabilité du composant)


Oui c'est ça, en plus des joycons tu ne peux pas acheter une manette en te disant qu'elle tiendra dans le temps : le drift touche toutes les manettes modernes, pas seulement les joycons, parce qu'au final c'est toujours le même type de composant utilisé (les sticks de la dualsense paraissent fragiles rien qu'en tenant la manette...).

----------


## purEcontact

Je pense que ce que j'écris entre parenthèses met effectivement sur la piste  ::ninja::

----------


## glebelg

tiens, personne n'en parle mais quid du dual boot? (je suppose que ca marchera?)
parce que autant j'imagine que steamos va être hyper optimisé mais je ne penses pas que ce sera le cas de windows. Et qu'en est-il des pilotes, il faudra que chaque composant non standart de la console ait des pilotes windows corrects...il reste donc très probable que de nombreux jeux soient plus fluides sur steamos que sur windows. (même avec proton, c'est déjà le cas pour certains jeux plus fluides sous linux avec proton que sous windows. Proton n'est pas un emaulateur et ne rajoute pas une couche qui alourdirait le bazard)

----------


## Illynir

Bah c'est juste un PC comme autre, miniaturisé. Donc oui ça fonctionnera, comme tout le reste sur un PC classique.

----------


## glebelg

ouais ben le "c'est un pc miniaturisé" c'est un peu du marketing - on a l'idée certes, mais à l'usage, on peut être confronté à tout un tas de soucis. On sait bien que ca va dépendre du bios, des composants etc...combien d'entre nous se sont retrouvés avec des periph non pris en charge sous linux, dont les pilotes ne sont plus mis à jour depuis windows me (haha...)
je pense qu'on peut faire confiance à valve pour faire un truc "ouvert" mais en l'état, on sait quand même pas grand chose sur les composants utilisés. Après si steam OS est 100% opensource (j'ai pas vérifié) alors à priori on devrait voir rapidement sortir des pilotes windows pour les différents modules de la console, mais sans ça, aucune garantie (même si on peut supposer que la piuce bluetooth sera un truc classique, idema pour le wifi, etc...c'est plutôt le chip CPU/GPU dont je me méfierai à moyen terme (apres c'ets mieux AMD que nvidia sur ce coup là, ils ont plus tendance à ouvrir les spec et les pilotes...à suivre...

----------


## Illynir

::huh:: 

Les composants c'est un APU Zen 2 avec un GPU intégré RDNA 2, déjà disponible sur pc portable classique. Donc c'est déjà parfaitement fonctionnel, les pilotes existent depuis longtemps.

Ils l'ont déclarait eux même qu'on pouvait installer Windows ou n'importe quoi sans soucis, et à juste titre parce que c'est exactement pareil qu'un PC portable.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Grande nouvelle pour *Marvel's Avengers* ... qui est le premier jeu à supporter à la fois le DLSS de Nvidia et le FSR d'AMD. Si ça, ça augmente pas le nombre de joueurs, les marketeux ne savent vraisemblablement pas ce qu'ils font (800 joueurs en pic sur Steam en ce moment) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/marve...s-and-amd-fsr/

Des tricheurs ont trouvé le moyen de dupliquer (à nouveau) des items sur *Fallout 76* il y a deux semaines. Un problème supplémentaire cette fois est que la méthode utilisée fait ramer tout le serveur, ce qui empêche les joueurs de bonne foi de se connecter. Bethesda ne communique pas sur le problème et les joueurs se sentent abandonnés au point d'annuler leurs abonnements Fallout 1st :

https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-76-...hing-cheaters/

Square Enix a envoyé des codes de téléchargement du jeu à ceux qui ont commandé des versions physiques de *NEO: The World Ends With You* 10 jours en avance par rapport à la date de sortie prévue, peut-être à la place de codes pour des bonus in-game :

https://www.thegamer.com/square-enix...ends-with-you/
https://kotaku.com/neo-the-world-end...squ-1847312790

Le remake de *Counter-Strike: Global Offensive* sous Unreal Engine 5 est disponible au téléchargement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/count...-for-download/

https://discord.com/invite/fpjBgurgSF

*Take-Two* se lâche en faisant retirer partout des mods pour GTA San Andreas et Vice City. Ils ont aussi fait envoyer par leurs avocats une lettre "polie mais ferme" aux développeurs de GTA Underground, sensé combiner les cartes de GTA III, Vice City, San Andreas, Manhunt et Bully :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/take-...ice-city-mods/

Ça continue à être la foire aux tricheurs sur *Kalof Warzone*, qui déploie une nouvelle mise à jour anti-cheat et a banni 50.000 comptes la semaine dernière :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ver-two-months
https://kotaku.com/50-000-more-call-...ban-1847310768

----------


## 564.3

> Les composants c'est un APU Zen 2 avec un GPU intégré RDNA 2, déjà disponible sur pc portable classique. Donc c'est déjà parfaitement fonctionnel, les pilotes existent depuis longtemps.
> 
> Ils l'ont déclarait eux même qu'on pouvait installer Windows ou n'importe quoi sans soucis, et à juste titre parce que c'est exactement pareil qu'un PC portable.


Ouaip autant quand on achète un laptop ou mini-PC pour mettre Linux dessus on peut se poser des questions et vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de trucs exotiques, autant pour mettre Windows on peut être assez confiant. Les fabricants font de toute façon des drivers pour l'intégration aux autres produits.

D'ailleurs quand on voit le matos et le tarif, ça va peut-être taper dans le marché des mini-PCs aussi. L'écran et les sticks sont gâchés, mais bon… Ceux qui veulent une petite machine compacte et silencieuse (à voir) vont peut-être se dire que c'est intéressant.
Dans ce cas autant prendre le modèle le moins cher pour mettre l'OS et brancher du stockage externe. Il y a un goulet d'étranglement via USB 3.2 Gen 2 (10Gb/s), mais ce n'est pas la mort en général.

----------


## Illynir

En vrai ce n'est pas tant gâché que ça les sticks et autre. Avec le dock quand on rentre on le pose et ça fait PC "à tout faire" qui fait le taff, avec plus grand moniteur, vrai clavier/souris par exemple et quand on part en déplacement ou en vacance on peut l'embarquer pour jouer tranquillou aussi.

Pour moi c'est même meilleur qu'un mini PC en vrai, reste à voir les performances quand il y aura les tests, mais j'ai déjà une bonne idée vu que je connais cet APU et ça va être correct.

----------


## Munshine

> En vrai ce n'est pas tant gâché que ça les sticks et autre. Avec le dock quand on rentre on le pose et ça fait PC "à tout faire" qui fait le taff, avec plus grand moniteur, vrai clavier/souris par exemple et quand on part en déplacement ou en vacance on peut l'embarquer pour jouer tranquillou aussi.
> 
> Pour moi c'est même meilleur qu'un mini PC en vrai, reste à voir les performances quand il y aura les tests, mais j'ai déjà une bonne idée vu que je connais cet APU et ça va être correct.


Le Dock est vendu séparément (comme pour la Switch) à un prix non communiqué et à une date ultérieure.

----------


## Illynir

Je sais bien, je doute que ça coute vraiment cher cela dit.

----------


## Maximelene

Et j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait le relier à un écran via Mini HDMI sans avoir besoin du dock, qui serait donc juste un confort supplémentaire.

----------


## Herman Speed

Vu que le machin sera équipé de l'USB 3.2, on pourra lui coller cela et c'est mare pour quasi tout. 



A confirmer également l'alimentation par USB 3.2. J'en ai la possibilité sur mes derniers portables. Un R.E.G.A.L.

47 €, ça change du dock de Nintendo.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

LGR fait un moniteur qui peut pivoter et passer automatiquement d'une vue paysage en vue portrait Sauf qu'avec *Doom*, ça fonctionne pas. Du coup, Matt Phillips a développé Toom, c'est à dire Doom en vue portrait :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ate-47789.html

L'extension The New War pour le jeu de ninjas de l'espace *Warframe* a eu une bande-annonce de 30 minutes à la Tennocon :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/war...er-at-tennocon




Juste comme ça, un jeu *XCOM Legends* est sorti sur mobiles sans annonce ni trompette, uniquement dans certains pays :

https://www.thegamer.com/unannounced...-has-launched/




Valve dit avoir beaucoup travaillé pour éviter le drift sur les stick de son *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-has-do...on-steam-deck/

----------


## Cyth

> Le Dock est vendu séparément (comme pour la Switch) à un prix non communiqué et à une date ultérieure.


On peut l'acheter séparément si on en veut un deuxième mais le dock est inclus d'office avec la Switch.

----------


## Maalak

> Juste comme ça, un jeu *XCOM Legends* est sorti sur mobiles sans annonce ni trompette, uniquement dans certains pays :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/unannounced...-has-launched/


Ah, ça mérite un coup d'oeil ça, merci pour la news.  ::):

----------


## kennyo

Si ça tourne sur steam os, on est d’accord que tout le catalogue ne sera pas dispo mais uniquement ce qu’on retrouve ici : https://store.steampowered.com/linux#p=0&tab=TopSellers ?

Et quid des jeux à double launcher comme ubi/ea vendus sur steam ?

Quand je vois la liste de la catégorie steam et les jeux auxquels je joue régulièrement par petites sessions qui sont pas hyper adaptés au pad, je pense pas être la cible ayant déjà une switch.

----------


## Munshine

> On peut l'acheter séparément si on en veut un deuxième mais le dock est inclus d'office avec la Switch.


Il n'était pas vendu séparément à la sortie de la Switch ? De toute façon, mon propos c'était de dire que si le dock du "Steack" coutait par exemple 100 euros (vu qu'il a plus de ports (display port, ports USB etc) que celui de la Switch qui coute 80-90 euros) et que l'on compte l'utiliser principalement comme un mini-pc, c'était pas forcément plus intéressant que d'acheter un vrai mini-pc qui aura un meilleur SSD à un prix équivalent.

----------


## Erkin_

Les jeux non supportés seront disponibles (pour la plupart, de ce que je lis) via Proton, avec la contrainte d'une perte de perf.
Pour la souris, les trackpads vont permettre de la simuler. Bien-sûr ça va être compliqué pour divers FPS, mais pour la plupart des autres jeux ça devrait être suffisant.

----------


## Munshine

> Ca c'est d'ailleurs plutôt une critique qu'on peut faire sur les nouveaux softs Microsoft qui sont de plus en plus fermés. Parce que le problème d'install de Windows 11 aura sans doute aussi lieu sur des PCs qui pouvaient supporter Windows 10 sans problème jusqu'à présent.  
> 
> Pour info, pour avoir cherché à travailler avec un Hololens, les contraintes pour développer sur Hololens par exemple sont assez délirantes au niveau soft (version de Windows compatible) et hard.


L'argument de la sécurité concernant Windows 11 tombe à l'eau quand on voit qu'il partage de nombreuses failles de sécurité non corrigées / mal corrigées depuis des années avec les précédentes versions de Windows. 
La dernière en date c'était PrintingNightmare (TPM ou pas TPM).  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Sinon, vous ne seriez pas mieux à parler de cet appareil sur le topic approprié ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

> L'argument de la sécurité concernant Windows 11 tombe à l'eau quand on voit qu'il partage de nombreuses failles de sécurité non corrigées / mal corrigées depuis des années avec les précédentes versions de Windows. 
> La dernière en date c'était PrintingNightmare (TPM ou pas TPM).


Ce n'est pas bullet proof, mais ça permettra de mieux sécuriser les DRMs quand même  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon, vous ne seriez pas mieux à parler de cet appareil sur le topic approprié ?


Ah ok, je croyais que c'était à propos d'autres engins plus anciens.
Edit: en fait je verrais plutôt ce genre d'ordi portable dans la section hardware PC que consoles, mais bon…

----------


## Maalak

> Ah ok, je croyais que c'était à propos d'autres engins plus anciens.
> Edit: en fait je verrais plutôt ce genre d'ordi portable dans la section hardware PC que consoles, mais bon…


Bof, non, vu la tronche du bousin, on est quand même davantage sur la grosse console portable, car le côté jeu vidéo est clairement identifié comme étant le mode d'utilisation principal. Après, que ce soit sous Android, Windows ou autre Linux, c'est un détail.

Quant au titre de l'autre topic, vu de quand il date, c'est un peu normal que le titre ne corresponde pas trop à la dernière nouveauté. Mais il est bien dédié aux "consoles à tout faire" (même si le moteur originel était plutôt axé sur l'émulation à l'origine, mais c'est bien que l'on arrive désormais à s'orienter vers autre chose grâce à la puissance des derniers appareils).

----------


## Shamanix

Ouais enfin, on peut aussi considerer que ce Steam Deck est un truc suffisamment sérieux (même si il est vrais Valve a déjà quelques foirages matos a son actif) pour mériter son topic dédié et non se retrouver relégué avec les bidules Chinois genre G2X  ::P: 

A titre personnel, cet engin me rend au moins curieux, que vu d'ici ça semble quand même bien plus solide comme concept que ces merdes de Steam Machines hors de prix ou que la catastrophe ergonomique qu'est le Steam Controler.
Apres évidemment il faudra voir la qualité de l'écran, possible que l'OLED ais été sacrifier pour garder un prix compétitif, reste a voir si ce LCD 720p sera correct, plus pas mal d'autres détails, et bien sur les avis d'autres personnes que les "journalistes" d'IGN.

Pour ma part, si les retours sont bons et si le bousin peut faire tourner sans correctement les Souls et Elden Ring, je dit pourquoi pas, disons que j'y réfléchirais sérieusement.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Digital Eclipse*, qui ont développé les remakes d'Aladin et du Roi Lion, la version anniversaire de Street Fighter, et un tas d'autres, demande via son directeur, le prochain jeu que vous voudriez voir remaké. Ils ont du budget en plus .... Non, suggérer de voter en masse pour Takeshi's Challenge serait une mauvaise blague :

https://www.thegamer.com/disney-stre...-preservation/





Le sound designer de *Celeste* explique comment il a créé les "voix" des personnages :

https://www.thegamer.com/celeste-sou...o-was-created/

Selon une personne bien informée, ou pas, une trilogie remasterisée des 3 premiers *Metroid Prime* serait déjà développée et gardée sous le coude par Nintendo :

https://www.thegamer.com/metroid-pri...ster-complete/

Un nouveau jeu sous licence *Tom Clancy* va être annoncé demain par Ubisoft :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...unced-tomorrow
https://www.thegamer.com/new-ubisoft...ll-breakpoint/





Voici *KDice*, qui est fait Dice Wars en multijoueur (les vrais savent). C'est gratuit, ça se joue sur navigateur :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/kdi...s-the-original

https://kdice.com/#Jurgen

Les changements pour la protection de la vie privée d'*Apple* dans son iOS 14.5 commencent à avoir des effets sur la monétisation des jeux sur mobiles :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/18/a...-monetization/

----------


## pipoop

Ca ressemble bien a un bon FPS battle royal the division

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Un nouveau jeu sous licence *Tom Clancy* va être annoncé demain par Ubisoft


Toujours pas politique ?  :Cafe2:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ca ressemble bien a un bon FPS battle royal the division


J'aurais dit un CS-Like à la Valorant.

C'est chiant Valorant.





> Toujours pas politique ?



HOLA PUTAS ! Pas de ça chez UBi, que du f-u-n à l'ancienne.

----------


## Higgins

> Selon une personne bien informée, ou pas, une trilogie remasterisée des 3 premiers *Metroid Prime* serait déjà développée et gardée sous le coude par Nintendo :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/metroid-pri...ster-complete/


Ah les pourris! Ils bogartent les Metroid!

----------


## Erkin_

> Ca ressemble bien a un bon FPS battle royal the division


Nop, pas d'après le premier leak :



> The leak describes two game modes; Escort, which requires attackers to escort a package to a delivery zone, with defenders out to stop it, and Ringleader, a mode which has players fighting to collect rings from fallen opponents.


Et avec la vidéo de gameplay, ça donne plus l'impression d'un overwatch*cod like : https://twitter.com/IGN/status/1416790212815081472

Un Dirty Bomb chiant.

----------


## purEcontact

> Toujours pas politique ?


La vanne est toujours rincée.

----------


## Shamanix

Alors, je ne suis pas un habitué de ce topic, mais... qu'est-ce que tout ça vient faire dans un sujet dédié au Steam Deck ? ^^

----------


## pipoop

> La vanne est toujours rincée.


Comme leur excuse

----------


## Gero

> Selon une personne bien informée, ou pas, une trilogie remasterisée des 3 premiers *Metroid Prime* serait déjà développée et gardée sous le coude par Nintendo :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/metroid-pri...ster-complete/


Ca fait des années que cette rumeurs circule aussi et dernièrement Nintendo ont bien bernés les fameux _liqueurs_, avec la switch Oled. Même si je meurs d'envie de rejouer a Prime, j'y crois pas.... ou plus.

----------


## Tenebris

Y a déjà des scalpers qui revendent le ticket de réservation des Steam Deck et à des prix aberrants de plusieurs milliers de dollars... https://www.gamesradar.com/uk/steam-...culous-prices/

----------


## Higgins

Ah tiens, on commence à parler du Steam Deck?
Je sentais ce topic frileux à ce sujet, comme s'il ne fallait pas mentionner Le Concurrent!

Moi perso ça m'intéresse. Sur ma Switch en ce moment je fais du Subnautica, et c'est cool. 
Mais pouvoir jouer à la vraie version, ce sera mieux! Et ça vaut pour tous les portages plus ou moins réussis de la Switch.

D'un autre côté, depuis que j'ai ressorti ma Vita, je vois beaucoup moins la Switch comme une portable, plutôt une transportable.
Qu'est-ce que ça va être avec le Steam Deck! C'est vraiment énorme!

Edit : Ah pardon, je croyais qu'on était sur le topic Switch!
Boarf bon tant pis.

----------


## Jokletox

Il y a un topic dédié pour cette console/pc d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il y a un topic dédié pour cette console/pc d'ailleurs ?


Ca serait pas mal d'en faire un pour éviter d'avoir encore 20 pages ici où on parle que de ça.

----------


## Molina

Faudrait ban tout le monde à part Koub de ce topic en fait.

----------


## Higgins

> Ca serait pas mal d'en faire un pour éviter d'avoir encore 20 pages ici où on parle que de ça.


Oui, c'est une bonne idée.
Mais on doit d'abord décider si on dit le ou la Steam Deck.
J'ai utilisé le masculin dans mon post, mais après mûre considération, je suis pas confortable à 100% avec ça.

----------


## FB74

> Oui, c'est une bonne idée.
> Mais on doit d'abord décider si on dit le ou la Steam Deck.
> J'ai utilisé le masculin dans mon post, mais après mûre considération, je suis pas confortable à 100% avec ça.


Un Steam Deck non binaire en somme ?  :tired: 
Ce qui est curieux pour un dispositif électronique...  :tired:  ²

----------


## Baalim

Je sens que vous étiez en manque des news sur le Steam deck...

Vous allez être très surpris d'apprendre que les précommandes viennent de reculer au premier trimestre 2022

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050841213.html

Quelque part derrière moi, j'entends couiner quelques scalpeurs

----------


## Erkin_

C'était déjà le cas quelques heures après la mise en ligne des réservations.

Sinon, ça s'organise déjà pour modder le Steam Deck. https://steamdeckmods.com/

----------


## comodorecass

> Ca serait pas mal d'en faire un pour éviter d'avoir encore 20 pages ici où on parle que de ça.


La sortie d'une console par un nouveau constructeur crédible, c'est pas arrivé depuis plus de 20 ans, un peu normal que ça fasse parler.

----------


## Le Tyran

> Mais on doit d'abord décider si on dit le ou la Steam Deck.


Je vous propose l'aide d'un spécialiste.

----------


## 564.3

> Je vous propose l'aide d'un spécialiste.


Après tripotage des 2 petits sticks et carresse des touchpads, ça sera féminin je crois  ::ninja:: 

Edit: En fait encore mieux, autant que le genre serve à quelque chose. Si on n'utilise comme une console (out of the box) c'est une Steam Deck, si on bidouille comme sur un PC (voir met Windows dessus), c'est un Steam Deck.

----------


## Orhin



----------


## runner

> https://i.redd.it/z2hqp6ow63c71.jpg


Cela fait chère le F2P. ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> Cela fait chère le F2P.


Au contraire, relis bien l'image.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kriegor

J'aime bien le slogan sur le site officiel : 


> Un matériel conçu pour de vrais jeux dans de vraies mains


Et pan, prenez ça les joueurs qui jouent à de faux jeux avec de fausses mains !

----------


## Orhin

Pour les jeux je dis pas, mais quand t'as des grandes paluches je peux te garantir que la switch est très loin d'être confortable.  ::P:

----------


## xlight111x

Le site Nexusmods apporte des modifications à son système d'abonnement.




> From August 3rd, Nexus Mods will only have two Premium Membership options available to purchase:
> 
> Monthly, billed at £4.99/month ($6.90/month*)
> Yearly, billed at £49.99/year ($69.20/year*)





> we have also made the difficult decision to remove the Lifetime Premium Membership (membership that never expires) as a purchasing option.





> Anyone who has bought or received Lifetime Premium Membership before we change over to the new system on August 3rd will continue to have that membership after we change over

----------


## Spawn

> J'aime bien le slogan sur le site officiel : 
> 
> Et pan, prenez ça les joueurs qui jouent à de faux jeux avec de fausses mains !


 :^_^:

----------


## runner

> Au contraire, relis bien l'image.


Je sais que c'est à l'envers sur l'image mais j'avais envie de faire cette blague. ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Tom Clancy's  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai jamais vu un truc aussi dégueulasse, c'est une dinguerie y a absolument rien qui va, les anim, les sons, la da, tout est infect, et puis il y a du CLIPPING DMRMDMRDMRMRDMR  ::XD:: .

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai jamais vu un truc aussi dégueulasse, c'est une dinguerie y a absolument rien qui va, les anim, les sons, la da, tout est infect, et puis il y a du CLIPPING DMRMDMRDMRMRDMR . 
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xJHJkvB/3157992066-1-2-k-Cd-P2gxc.gif


Oui mais dans le trailer il y a des gens avec leurs animaux de compagnie, c'est trop mignon ❤

----------


## 564.3

> Pas de ça chez UBi, que du f-u-n à l'ancienne.


Belle analyse, c'est effectivement le message du trailer.  :Clap: 
Bon on dirait que ça ne va pas amuser tout le monde, j'en vois ici qui sont déçus  ::ninja:: 

Pendant ce temps, NVidia présente RTX sur archi Arm et sous Linux.
Avec support DLSS et autre, peut-être pour la Switch Pro (pour revenir sur le sujet principal  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## kennyo

> Tom Clancy's 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmlhRFabV6w


Ça fait penser à du Brink ou Dirty Bomb x Call of.

Si c'est gratos et ça défoule, pourquoi pas !

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

La *Gamescon 2021*, qui aura encore lieu en ligne, confirme plein de monde. La conférence aura lieu du 25 au 27 Août :

https://www.destructoid.com/gamescom...ea-activision/

L'*Epic Game Store* va bientôt recevoir de nouvelles améliorations très originales. Apercu du jeu en passant le curseur dessus, profils de joueurs affichant les succès et les nombres d'heures passées sur les jeux, et un ... profil avec des de niveaux ... Tout ceci me rappelle quelque chose :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14395...s-inedites.htm

*Windows 10* supportera en fait DirectStorage, contrairement à ce que Microsoft avait annoncé initialement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/windo...age-after-all/
https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-d...ge-windows-10/

Voici la bande-annonce de l'histoire du nouveau personnage d'*Apex Legends*, Seer :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ng-legend-seer




Si *FIFA 22* est la version old-gen sur PC ... C'est pour ne pas exclure les petites configs, vous comprenez :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ea-doesnt-wa...g-all-of-them/

Voici *Neurocracy*, un jeu épisodique où vous devez enquêter à l'aide de l'encyclopédie en ligne Omnipedia :

https://www.pcgamer.com/solve-a-murd...ure-wikipedia/

https://omnipedia.app/

*Nvidia* vient de montrer du RTX et du DLSS fonctionnant sur une architecture Arm :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-arm-p...ng-dlss-proof/




La prochaine mise à jour de *Final Fantasy XIV* devrait essayer de régler le problème du logement. En ce moment, il y a deux façons d'avoir un logement : L'appartement instancié et la maison, qui existe dans le jeu. Si le premier est gratuit, le deuxième demande de la volonté (et du pognon). En effet, il faut trouver un terrain libre (et il y en a pas la plupart du temps), construire la maison, payer un loyer à Square Enix (les loyers ont été annulés durant la pandémie) et se connecter régulièrement. Pour trouver un terrain, il faut qu'il soit mis en vente, et ici, c'est uniquement pour loyer impayé ou manque de connexion. Et le terrain est mis en vente entre 30 minutes et 24h aléatoirement après l'éviction, avec de nombreux joueurs campant dans la file. Bref, c'est le bordel :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...ousing-crisis/

https://www.reddit.com/r/ffxiv/comme...g_plot_horror/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Danganronpa Decadence*, qui sortira le 3 Décembre sur Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050841211.html




Un nouveau glitch sur *Kalof Warzone*, qui permet aux joueurs de devenir invisibles :

https://kotaku.com/call-of-duty-warz...ain-1847319084

Nintendo réfute l'info selon laquelle la marge de bénéfices de la *Switch OLED* serait sensiblement supérieure à celle de la Switch normale. Ha, et aucun autre modèle ne sera mis en vente en même temps :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-says-swi...ect-1847317248

La ville de Mitaka a lancé une campagne de crowdfunding pour sauver le *Musée du Studio Ghibli*, mis à mal par la pandémie, et a levé 200.000$ :

https://kotaku.com/over-200-000-rais...mus-1847317634

Le RPG Pokemonesque *Nexomon* va sortir sur toutes les consoles après avoir été une exclusivité PC et mobiles :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-l...y-to-consoles/




*Golf Club Wasteland* est un jeu où la terre inhabitable comme elle le sera sans doute dans moins de 50 ans, sert de terrain de golf pour les milliardaires ayant pris la fuite. Dans le but de s'échapper avant l'"inévitable apocalypse climatique, financière et politique qui vient pour nous autres, la plèbe", le directeur créatif met en vente une édition collector "My Ticket Outta Here Edition" à 500 millions de dollars. À ce tarif-là, le jeu serait retiré de la vente pour les ploucs et vendu en exemplaire unique :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/go.../1100-6494113/

Take-Two se met à exécuter au lance-grenades les mods pour les *GTA* et a en fait décidé de nouvelles règles :




> Rockstar Games believes in reasonable fan creativity and, in particular, wants creators to showcase their passion for our games. After discussions with Take-Two, Take-Two has agreed that it generally will not take legal action against third-party projects involving Rockstar’s PC games that are single-player, non-commercial, and respect the intellectual property (IP) rights of third parties. This does not apply to (i) multiplayer or online services; (ii) tools, files, libraries, or functions that could be used to impact multiplayer or online services, or (iii) use or importation of other IP (including other Rockstar IP) in the project; or (iv) making new games, stories, missions, or maps. This is not a license, and it does not constitute endorsement, approval, or authorization of any third-party project. Take-Two reserves the right to object to any third-party project or to revise, revoke and/or withdraw this statement at any time in their own discretion. This statement does not constitute a waiver of any rights that Take-Two may have with respect to third-party projects.


https://www.gameinformer.com/mod-cor...-modders-scene

Le résumé de l'interview à Famitsu de Naoto Hiraoka, directeur chez Atlus :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/atlu...velopment-more

"*Dragon Quest XII: The Flames of Fate* est développé en tenant compte des 10 à 20 prochaines années de Dragon Quest". Oui Monsieur ! :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/drag...f-dragon-quest

Bande-annonce pour *Psychonauts 2*, qui doit sortir le 25 Août sur Xbox Series, PlayStation 4, Xbox One, et PC :

----------


## Zerger

"Faites entrer la vachette!" pour la saison 5 de *Fall Guys* qui démarre demain  ::lol:: 

6 nouvelles maps avec des rihnochettes, des grenouilles gonflables, des tobogans, et plus encore...

----------


## Dicsaw

> Tom Clancy's


Bah pourquoi pas, l'aspect urbex est rigolo. Vu comme ça y'a rien de vilain (mais rien qui sort du lot non plus). 

Par contre va falloir m'expliquer l’intérêt de garder l'affiliation Tom Clancy, on dirait qu'ils cherchent la merde (pas que c'était justifié avant mais disons que ça donnait une certaine image à leurs productions espionnages/high-tech).

----------


## KOUB

*DYSCHRONIA: Chronos Alternate* a été annoncé sur les plateformes VR pour début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dysc...lity-platforms




l'action-RPG boss-rush *Eldest Souls*, qui sort le 29 Juillet sur toutes les plateformes, a droit a un trailer animé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/elde...imated-trailer




Le jeu d'aventure-puzzle *Faraday Protocol* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 12 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/firs...-switch-and-pc




Voici le shooter en vue de dessus anti-culte satanique *Radio Viscera*, dors et déjà disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rad...ter-frenetique

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Radio_Viscera/




*Tencent* est en train d'acheter Sumo Digital :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ght-by-tencent

*GTA Online* va rendre certains véhicules rapides encore plus rapides ... Mais uniquement sur PS5 et XBox Series :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...hicle-upgrades





Amazon "a bien entendu le retour de la communauté concernant l'achat de bonus payants en jeu". Ils vendront quand même des "améliorations de la qualité de vie" dans leur MMO *New World*, qui doit sortir le 31 Août ... Oui, faudrait se presser d'avoir une idée du modèle économique quand même ... Enfin, tant qu'ils vendent pas un abonnement qu'ils nommeraient "New Wolrd First", je vois pas ce qui peut mal se passer :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-game-boosts

La saison 5 de *Fall Guys* commence demain, sur le thème de la jungle, avec des skins Indiana Jones et Spelunky :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...unky-crossover




Il sera apparemment possible de modifier le stockage de la *Steam Deck* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rop-47791.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah pourquoi pas, l'aspect urbex est rigolo. Vu comme ça y'a rien de vilain (mais rien qui sort du lot non plus). 
> 
> Par contre va falloir m'expliquer l’intérêt de garder l'affiliation Tom Clancy, on dirait qu'ils cherchent la merde (pas que c'était justifié avant mais disons que ça donnait une certaine image à leurs productions espionnages/high-tech).


Ils l'ont payé cher cette licence, faut bien rentabiliser, avec des FPS génériques "à haut indice d'Octane"  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> Pour les jeux je dis pas, mais quand t'as des grandes paluches je peux te garantir que la switch est très loin d'être confortable.


Ça fait quelle taille cette chose ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça fait penser à du Brink ou Dirty Bomb x Call of.
> 
> Si c'est gratos et ça défoule, pourquoi pas !


Avec une "DA" pourrie et des armes en mousse digne d'un F2P chinois...

----------


## Shep1

> Ça fait quelle taille cette chose ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Avec une "DA" pourrie et des armes en mousse digne d'un F2P chinois...


Nan mais maintenant la DA c'est le comble de leur soucis avec ce jeu. Regardez bien le trailer, les animations sont dégueulasses, le jeu est moche comme tout. Aucune originalité, les mecs ont pris des trucs chez les concurrents et ont copié/collé. 

Siege avait pour lui pas mal de trucs novateur malgré ses tonnes de défauts. Là, la communication du jeu c'est "regardez, on sort un FPS compétitif générique". Et c'est le cas. Le jeu n'a aucune âme. Même la DA c'est un Marvel Avengers du pauvre avec les univers modernes de TC's souillé jusqu'à la moelle et vidé de toute substance. 

Regardez les dislikes sur YT...

----------


## runner

> Tom Clancy's 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmlhRFabV6w


ça fera que le nième fps multijoueur.

----------


## Kriegor

> L'*Epic Game Store* va bientôt recevoir de nouvelles améliorations très originales. Apercu du jeu en passant le curseur dessus, profils de joueurs affichant les succès et les nombres d'heures passées sur les jeux, et un ... profil avec des de niveaux ...


Ca y est, ils sont passés du côté obscur de la force.

----------


## pesos

Du coup c'est quoi le bail chez Ubi, ils ont trouvé des mecs encore plus nazes a foutre à la direction créative depuis le bazar de l'année dernière ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Tom Clancy "esthétique punk rock".
C'est n'importe quoi, ça n'a pas le moindre sens.
Le cadavre de Tom Clancy est insulté.
Le punk est insulté.
Tout le monde est insulté.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça fait penser à du Brink ou Dirty Bomb x Call of.
> 
> Si c'est gratos et ça défoule, pourquoi pas !


Il y a juste le TTK qui a l’air ultra faible. On a l’impression que toutes les armes oneshot.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Le jeu n'a aucune âme.


Tu sais, dans un jeu compétitif, tant qu'il y a l'aspect compétitif et que c'est bien huilé... y'a pas besoin de sortir le nouveau Ueda. 

J'aurais aimé le même nombre de "dislike" pour l'écriture de Wildlands.   ::rolleyes:: 






> Ca y est, ils sont passés du côté obscur de la force.


C'est la bénédiction du divin pour les _we, gamers_. Manquerait plus qu'ils fassent une console portable.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Il y a juste le TTK qui a l’air ultra faible. On a l’impression que toutes les armes oneshot.


Parafait!!!je prendrais grosse arme qui fait BRRRRRRRRR et tout gagnay

----------


## Chan

Apparemment la déculottée d'Hyper Scape n'a pas été assez grosse, ils insistent.

----------


## Erkin_

> Il y a juste le TTK qui a l’air ultra faible. On a l’impression que toutes les armes oneshot.


J'espère que c'est uniquement pour la vidéo, car ouais il est ridiculement court.
Mais bon, c'est tellement la famine en FPS multi que je vais tenter le coup.






> Poy poy,
> 
> Voici *Neurocracy*, un jeu épisodique où vous devez enquêter à l'aide de l'encyclopédie en ligne Omnipedia :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/solve-a-murd...ure-wikipedia/
> 
> https://omnipedia.app/


Ah c'est le genre de jeu qui amuse le fan de The black watchmen que je suis (The black watchmen qui risque de devenir encore plus une tuerie quand ça sera jouable en portable sur la steam deck, depuis le temps que j'attends un portage sur ipad).

----------


## KOUB

> Parafait!!!je prendrais grosse arme qui fait BRRRRRRRRR et tout gagnay


24.99$ avant le prochaine Battle Pass, où elle sera nerfée et où sortira une autre arme qui-tue-tout déséquilibrée à 24.99$... Avant le prochain Battle Pass où ... 

 ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Il semble possible d'éviter les plaintes DMCA sur Twitch. Un moyen a été proposé par Peter “Pequeno0" Madsen, qui consiste en une synchronisation de playlists entre le streamer et le spectateur (évidemment, les deux doivent avoir un compte). Ça semble assez malin pour fonctionner :

https://kotaku.com/a-way-for-twitch-...-ac-1847320361

Comme ça, sans tambour ni campagne de pub, *Dying Light Platinum Edition* sortira sur Switch en Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...-announcement/

Le jeu d'aventures *Road 96* sortira sur PC et Switch le 16 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/road...ches-august-16




Bon ... Ben ... *Tom Clancy's XDefiant* en deux articles :

- Tom Clancy’s XDefiant Is 80% Call Of Duty, 20% Overwatch And 0% Splinter Cell :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=a77e97a7cd6f

- Et l'article de Factornews :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ant-47794.html

Documentaire sur le jeu où on fait des câlins à des morts, *Spiritfarer* ... Vous êtes dégoutants ... :

https://www.destructoid.com/spiritfa...fterlife-game/




Y fait chaud chez vous ? Ben voilà *Til Nord*, un jeu de motoneige en monde ouvert gratuit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/you-should-t...me-for-a-spin/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1490860/Til_Nord/




Le système de combat *Active Time Battle* de Final Fantasy IV, puis de tous les FF, a été créé en regardant des courses de F1. Pourtant, il n'y a pas de pénalité de 10 secondes quand on envoie son concurrent dans le décor :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fin...d-by-race-cars

Ce sont les 20 ans d'*Halo* cette année. Pour fêter ça Halo Infinite, une encyclopédie sort chez Dark Horse :

https://www.thegamer.com/halo-20th-a...ia-dark-horse/

Voici le puzzle-plateformer *Toodee and Topdee*, qui doit sortir sur PC le 4 Août :

https://www.destructoid.com/toodee-a...le-platformer/

----------


## Kody

> Tom Clancy's 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmlhRFabV6w


Au point où on en est, si on branchait un alternateur au cadavre de Tom Clancy, on pourrait alimenter une ville de la taille de Carcassonne.

----------


## comodorecass

Tout est à chier. La DA, le côté un peu street Art, les deux présentateurs qui racontent de la merde, les graphismes, l'animation, le manque d'originalité... il tient pas deux mois ce jeu.

----------


## revanwolf

> J'aurais aimé le même nombre de "dislike" pour l'écriture de Wildlands.


Regarde pas celui de Breakpoint alors car niveau écriture c'est encore plus mauvais.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kamasa

> Au point où on en est, si on branchait un alternateur au cadavre de Tom Clancy, on pourrait alimenter une ville de la taille de Carcassonne.


Si tu veux faire fonctionner la blague, il faut aussi expliquer que c'est parce qu'il se retourne perpetuellement dans sa tombe.
#moiaussij'aikiffélablaguedansl'articledel'odieux  connard

----------


## pipoop

Je jetterais un oeil dessus quand meme histoire de me faire un avis

----------


## Gero

Sérieusement il se passe quoi chez Ubisoft ? Tout ce qu'ils montrent ça pue la merde. Ça c'est la cerise. XDefiant. Utiliser le XD en 2021. Non mais. How do you do fellows g@m3rs?

C'est vraiment honteux ce qu'ils sont devenus. Comment on peut faire un grand reset chez eux et retrouver le fun et la patte qu'ils avaient au début des années 2000 ? Putain je comprends pourquoi Ancel s'est barré quand tu vois la direction qu'ils ont.

----------


## Wedgge

Ben on peut pas, et je doute qu'Ubi est jamais été un studio "fun". Le fait est qu'Ubi sa vend plus du rêve à personne, que ce soit du côté des joueurs ou de ceux qui travaillent dans le milieu du jeu vidéo. Aujourd'hui les gens avec du talent c'est surtout pas chez Ubi qu'ils veulent se retrouver, du coup on se retrouve avec des prod immondes faites par des types n'ayant aucune imagination, et ce dans une ambiance toxique 2000. Le brain drain dans cette boîte est réel, donc des prod du calibre de xdlol Tom Clancy BR, va falloir s'y faire parce que sa va devenir le nouvel maitre étalon du studio. J'ignore si un Rainbow six Siege 2 verra le jour, par contre je sais déjà la gueule qu'il aura, éclaté au sol.

----------


## Gordor

C'est bien gentil de cracher dans la soupe, mais si vous voulez que ça change faudrait déjà arrêter d'acheter leurs jeux, parceque sinon le message aura du mal à passer ...

----------


## Tenebris

> Sérieusement il se passe quoi chez Ubisoft ? Tout ce qu'ils montrent ça pue la merde.


Je pense qu'inconsciemment au moins ils en sont conscients parce que XD fiente, vala, vala  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

> C'est bien gentil de cracher dans la soupe, mais si vous voulez que ça change faudrait déjà arrêter d'acheter leurs jeux, parceque sinon le message aura du mal à passer ...


Promis j'achèterai pas ce jeu gratuit.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est bien gentil de cracher dans la soupe, mais si vous voulez que ça change faudrait déjà arrêter d'acheter leurs jeux, parceque sinon le message aura du mal à passer ...


Je ne pense pas que les gens qui pensent que les jeux d'Ubisoft "puent la merde" soient ceux qui les achètent.

----------


## comodorecass

Hyperscape c'était de la merde et il a bidé bien comme il faut. D'ailleurs j'ai vu avec étonnement que les serveurs ne sont pas fermés pour le moment.

----------


## Spawn

> C'est bien gentil de cracher dans la soupe, mais si vous voulez que ça change faudrait déjà arrêter d'acheter leurs jeux, parceque sinon le message aura du mal à passer ...


Non mais le boycott, ça marche jamais parce-que les gens n'arrivent pas à le faire car ils ont aucune volonté.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hyperscape c'était de la merde et il a bidé bien comme il faut. D'ailleurs j'ai vu avec étonnement que les serveurs ne sont pas fermés pour le moment.


Ah parce qu'il est sorti ce truc au final ?
J'ai un vague souvenir de présentation E3 et depuis...Jamais entendu parler.

----------


## Spawn

Gautoz qui renomme le jeu Tom Clancy's XDMDRLOL sur son stream, c'est là où on voit qu'Ubisoft a perdu sa créativité.  ::trollface::

----------


## Shep1

> Tu sais, dans un jeu compétitif, tant qu'il y a l'aspect compétitif et que c'est bien huilé... y'a pas besoin de sortir le nouveau Ueda.


La DA n'empêchera pas le jeu de fonctionner, les joueurs ont de plus en plus des gouts de chiotte et ça les regarde. 
Par contre le fait d'avoir pompé partout leur concept et de n'avoir aucune originalité ça va pas beaucoup aider le jeu à devenir populaire. D'autres ont essayer de faire du compétitif pour du compétitif et se sont cassés les dents (Shootmania). Avec Siege, ils ont fait un FPS concept (qu'ils se sont ensuite employé à détruire méticuleusement) qui est ensuite devenu un bon FPS compétitif. 
Certes, il reste l'exemple récent de Valorant qui n'a pas inventé grand chose non plus, mais derrière c'est pas le même studio, avec la même force marketing et promotion. Epic est sur une belle pente avec EGS, Ubi et sont Uplay...

Et puis un jeu c'est quand même artistique.
La DA du jeu est un dessin d'un enfant de 8 ans et le gameplay est repompé par ci par là sans autre forme de création. 

On va lui laisser le temps de ne pas sortir, ce sera mieux.

----------


## Maximelene

> Certes, il reste l'exemple récent de Valorant qui n'a pas inventé grand chose non plus, mais derrière c'est pas le même studio, avec la même force marketing et promotion.


Je ne pense pas que Riot Games ai plus de "force marketing" qu'Ubisoft.

----------


## dridrilamenace

En vrai, ils ont bien réussi leur coup: tous le monde en parle...

----------


## Herman Speed

Il me semble que vous avez la mémoire courte. Fortnite au départ n'était que la recompilation de concepts de jeux pompés ça et là, jusqu'au jour ou ils ont pompés le concept PUBG.
UBISOFT comme d'autres éditeurs créent leur monstre GamerFrankenstein fini à l'urée dans l'espoir d'être le nouveau truc à la mode. 
Nous vivons le même phénomène que sur smartphones avec la pelleté de jeux inhumés pour qu'une minorité fonctionne.



(image : Alien prototypes de David)

A force de réaliser des trucs bancals, un accident heureux donnera un projet viable.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Je ne pense pas que Riot Games ai plus de "force marketing" qu'Ubisoft.


Je pense (sans aucune source pour vérifier tout ça) que Riot Games a beaucoup plus d'impact en Asie (Chine et Corée principalement) qu'Ubisoft.

----------


## Gero

Le gros problème de la DA c'est qu'elle est faussement cool et turbo générique. Regardez mes personnages edgy, avec des designs vu et revu (faut arrêter avec les masques de médecins de la peste par exemple). Sérieusement ça donne pas du tout envie de jouer. Y a aucune personnalité qui se dégage de l'univers proposé, aucune originalité, rien. Déjà que je trouvais Valorant plat au possible, là ils ont réussi à faire pire...

----------


## pesos

Ils sont vraiment en train de gâcher les talents qui leur reste chez Ubi (oui il doit quand même rester des gens talentueux restons sérieux).

F2P, GAS, on dirait que les décideurs sont bloqués en 2015 à tenter des trucs dont tout le monde est conscient que ça ne marchera pas sauf eux. C'est d'une tristesse.

Alors qu'il a été prouvé je ne sais combien de fois que juste faire de bon jeux solo suffit à faire du chiffre, et ça ils savent (savaient ?) le faire.




> En vrai, ils ont bien réussi leur coup: tous le monde en parle...


On en reparlera une semaine après la sortie de leur merde, quand il y aura 2 pélos à se courir après sur leurs serveurs et qu'ils annonceront au bout d'un mois qu'ils coupent tout  ::trollface::

----------


## Stratosfear

> En vrai, ils ont bien réussi leur coup: tous le monde en parle...


Exactement.
Sachant qu'aujourd'hui, ce qui compte avant tout c'est la visibilité, ils bossent bien chez Ubisoft. Bon, après, c'est aux devs de devoir subir l'affront de développer ce genre de jeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

Tout le monde en parle mais pas en bien, donc je ne suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne chose...

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ils sont vraiment en train de gâcher les talents qui leur reste chez Ubi (oui il doit quand même rester des gens talentueux restons sérieux).
> 
> F2P, GAS, on dirait que les décideurs sont bloqués en 2015 à tenter des trucs dont tout le monde est conscient que ça ne marchera pas sauf eux. C'est d'une tristesse.
> 
> Alors qu'il a été prouvé je ne sais combien de fois que juste faire de bon jeux solo suffit à faire du chiffre, et ça ils savent (savaient ?) le faire.


Mes 2 centimes (là encore basés sur du ressenti personnel, donc du rien) : 
Ubisoft est en train de terminer ses productions lancées avant 2020 et les affaires qui ont suivi. Sachant qu'à la tête du département éditorial il n'y avait que des abrutis, c'est pas étonnant que les sorties récentes du studio appliquent encore et toujours la même recette, puisque c'est eux qui en sont à l'origine.

Du coup, pour espérer (le mot est important) voir des choses un peu plus originales chez les canado-bretons, il faut peut-être tabler sur 2022/2023. Mais ça supposerait que la politique édito aie changée et que les problèmes internes soient adressés et pour ça, rien n'est moins sûr.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tout le monde en parle mais pas en bien, donc je ne suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne chose...


Le bad-buzz n'existe pas. Il n'y a que du buzz (visibilité et occupation de l'espace médiatique).

----------


## Shep1

> Je ne pense pas que Riot Games ai plus de "force marketing" qu'Ubisoft.


Je ne suis pas expert, je cherche à comprendre.

Valorant a quand même bien marché et pourtant c'est du niveau de XPTDR niveau créatif. C'est générique à souhait, le gameplay est claqué sur du CSGO avec des pouvoir en plus. L'économie du jeu, c'est CSGO. Bref. 
Qu'est ce qui fait que le jeu a fonctionné, certainement la promotion classique, mais je pense aussi que la très grande popularité du launcher EGS auprès d'un certain publique a du fonctionné. Les joueurs de LoL se sont retrouvé face aux pubs du jeu et le fait qu'il soit en plus gratos et paf pastèque, le tour est joué. 

En soit Ubi c'est pas 505 games non plus, c'est pas ce que je veux dire. Mais Epic a déjà une fanbase active et des jeux qui font des milliers/millions de joueurs. Ubi n'est pas du tout dans la même situation. C'est tout nouveau pour eux le FPS multi en ligne, ils ont commencé avec R6S et c'était un coup de poker à l'époque.

----------


## pipoop

Le confinement les mecs en ont marre ils veulent du FUN!!!plein partout!si les flingues pouvaient laisser des traces colorées ils le coleraient dedans aussi
Tu sens qu'ils ont pas eu leur dose de vacances

----------


## Shep1

> Le confinement les mecs en ont marre ils veulent du FUN!!!plein partout!si les flingues pouvaient laisser des traces colorées ils le coleraient dedans aussi
> Tu sens qu'ils ont pas eu leur dose de vacances


Les flingues qui tirent du rose on a déjà dans callof.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Le confinement les mecs en ont marre ils veulent du FUN!!!plein partout!si les flingues pouvaient laisser des traces colorées ils le coleraient dedans aussi
> Tu sens qu'ils ont pas eu leur dose de vacances


Faut aller chez Nintendo pour Splatoon !  :Bave:

----------


## pipoop

> Les flingues qui tirent du rose on a déjà dans callof.


Ils s'inspirent des plus grands
Et puis call of c'est pas ubi y as pas de raison que leurs flingues a eux puissent pas tirer du rose....ou du jaune en dlc

----------


## Vroum

> Le bad-buzz n'existe pas. Il n'y a que du buzz (visibilité et occupation de l'espace médiatique).


Tout le monde a parlé d'Anthem et de Fallout 76 aussi.
Le bad-buzz existe et pour des jeux multi la visibilité ne suffit pas, la réputation joue aussi un rôle important.

----------


## Gero

Je pense que Valorant à marché parce qu'ils ont beaucoup communiqué dès l'annonce sur le jeu et ils ont globalement rien caché au publique (l'anticheat, le skill gap moins fort que sur CS, etc..) et je pense que Riot à plus de force Marketing qu'Ubi envers les joueurs. Leur coup des clés bêta avec Twitch c'était une première et ce fut un carton. Ils connaissent par cœur les habitudes de leur public avec LoL et comment vendre leurs produits envers les _g@m3rs_.

De plus même si Valorant est une repompe totale de CS, ben en soit, un FPS qui ressemble à CS y en a pas eu des masses. Alors que des FPS copiant CoD y en a eu des caisses. En plus je crois même que Valorant n'a même pas cannibalisé des parts de marché sur CS. Je suis pas sûr du tout qu'il marche si bien que ça. Quand tu vois les scores d'audience de l'ESL sur CS...

----------


## Maximelene

> Qu'est ce qui fait que le jeu a fonctionné, certainement la promotion classique, mais je pense aussi que la très grande popularité du launcher EGS auprès d'un certain publique a du fonctionné.


Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles. Je viens de vérifier, et Valorant n'est pas sur l'EGS.

Valorant a fonctionné parce que, pour son public, c'est un bon jeu. Peu importe qu'il soit original quand il recycle un jeu vieux de 15 ans : on sait bien maintenant que ce qui intéresse les joueurs, ce n'est pas l'originalité, mais simplement la nouveauté.

----------


## 564.3

> Le bad-buzz n'existe pas. Il n'y a que du buzz (visibilité et occupation de l'espace médiatique).


Alors comment est-ce qu'on fait la différence entre des gens excités parce que ça a l'air génial, et énervés parce qu'ils ont l'impression qu'on se fout de leur gueule ? Il y a bien "hype" pour les premiers, mais pour les deuxièmes je ne vois pas.

----------


## Maximelene

> Alors comment est-ce qu'on fait la différence entre des gens excités parce que ça a l'air génial, et énervés parce qu'ils ont l'impression qu'on se fout de leur gueule ? Il y a bien "hype" pour les premiers, mais pour les deuxièmes je ne vois pas.


Cette différence n'importe pas : dans les deux cas, on parle du jeu, et donc l'information se diffuse plus facilement auprès du public potentiel.

Si tu vois passer un trailer pour un jeu qui t'intéresse, tu t'en tamponnes de savoir s'il est arrivé jusqu'à toi parce que les gens ont adoré, ou parce qu'ils s'en moquent. Il est arrivé jusqu'à toi, c'est tout ce qui compte.

----------


## Shep1

> Ils s'inspirent des plus grands
> Et puis call of c'est pas ubi y as pas de raison que leurs flingues a eux puissent pas tirer du rose....ou du jaune en dlc


Bah le directeur du jeu c'est un ancien de callof...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles. Je viens de vérifier, et Valorant n'est pas sur l'EGS.


My bad

----------


## 564.3

> Cette différence n'importe pas : dans les deux cas, on parle du jeu, et donc l'information se diffuse plus facilement auprès du public potentiel.
> 
> Si tu vois passer un trailer pour un jeu qui t'intéresse, tu t'en tamponnes de savoir s'il est arrivé jusqu'à toi parce que les gens ont adoré, ou parce qu'ils s'en moquent. Il est arrivé jusqu'à toi, c'est tout ce qui compte.


Ah ok, si on suppose qu'au pire ils ne perdent pas de vente par effet de foule/mimétisme, tant mieux pour eux alors.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah ok, si on suppose qu'au pire ils ne perdent pas de vente par effet de foule/mimétisme, tant mieux pour eux alors.


Ils en perdent probablement, mais je pense que l'effet d'annonce et la diffusion du trailer doivent générer bien plus d'intérêt que ça.

Surtout que dans 3 jours, ceux qui s'en moquent n'en parleront plus, mais ceux que ça peut intéresser, si. Ils auront créé un subreddit dédié, un topic sur leur forum favori, et ils seront entre eux, à attendre la sortie.

----------


## ZenZ

> Tout le monde en parle mais pas en bien, donc je ne suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne chose...


La preuve avec Cyberpunk !!

----------


## Stratosfear

> Alors comment est-ce qu'on fait la différence entre des gens excités parce que ça a l'air génial, et énervés parce qu'ils ont l'impression qu'on se fout de leur gueule ? Il y a bien "hype" pour les premiers, mais pour les deuxièmes je ne vois pas.


Alors ça marche évidemment pas à tous les coups (cf. les exemples donnés plus haut) mais : si ton jeu occupe l'espace médiatique, même pour de mauvaises raisons, il a plus de chance de toucher des gens qui s'en foutront du drama actuel. L'essentiel c'est de faire parler de soi, que ce soit en bien ou mal.

Alors, bien évidemment, si c'est vraiment trop négatif c'est contre-productif et c'est pas une règle magique qui permet d'éviter les accidents industriels (Anthem, etc...).

Par exemple, Fallout 76 est souvent dans l'actu de manière assez négative, et pourtant je crois qu'il vit très bien et est rentable.

----------


## Chan

> Mes 2 centimes (là encore basés sur du ressenti personnel, donc du rien) :
> Ubisoft est en train de terminer ses productions lancées avant 2020 et les affaires qui ont suivi. Sachant qu'à la tête du département éditorial il n'y avait que des abrutis, c'est pas étonnant que les sorties récentes du studio appliquent encore et toujours la même recette, puisque c'est eux qui en sont à l'origine.
> 
> Du coup, pour espérer (le mot est important) voir des choses un peu plus originales chez les canado-bretons, il faut peut-être tabler sur 2022/2023. Mais ça supposerait que la politique édito aie changée et que les problèmes internes soient adressés et pour ça, rien n'est moins sûr.


Pourtant c'est sous la houlette de cet edito que sont sortis des projets assez originaux qu'on aimait bien chez Ubisoft. 
Le problème n'est pas que l'édito, il est plutôt dans l'industrie en elle même. Ce qui fonctionne ou est tendance est copié (en bien ou en mal), ce qui fait tourner l'industrie du jeu comme les autres c'est le pognon., tout en prenant le moins de risques possibles.

----------


## 564.3

C'est sur que si personne ne sait que le produit existe, c'est foutu de toute façon. Pour des boites comme Ubisoft, je vois difficilement ça arriver et je ferais quand même une différence entre de la hype (surcroit de précommandes et autre) et l'effet inverse.

Sinon ça me semble toujours difficile dévaluer l'impact de la communication initiale dans la vie à long terme d'un produit. Pour Fallout 76 je suppose que c'est fun quand même. Et peut-être que XD va s'en tirer d'ici quelques années même s'il se vautre relativement au démarrage.

----------


## Wedgge

> Le bad-buzz n'existe pas. Il n'y a que du buzz (visibilité et occupation de l'espace médiatique).


Sa me fend le cœur de le dire mais on à l'exemple tout récent de Cyberpunk qui prouve très exactement le contraire. Et le jeu ne méritait pas le 1/millième de la merde que devrait se prendre Ubi pour ce qu'ils osent nous proposer, leur jeu il est honteux. Je doute très fortement que la qualité des titres qui nous seront proposés par le studio gagnera en qualité dans les années a venir, les scandales récents ont pas mal entamé la capacité du studio à attirer des profils originaux ou ayant du talent. Dans une news récente (link par KOUB là je la retrouve pas) ils ont eux même admis que l'avalanche de scandales leur était clairement préjudiciable sur le long terme pour recruter de nouvelles têtes.

Lorsque tu dis "le bad buzz n'existe pas" tu n'énonces pas une vérité universelle, tu prends simplement une posture. Cette phrase elle est matraquée dans toutes les écoles de com et de marketing dans le seul et unique but de créer un sentiment de confiance total. C'est du même calibre que la main invisible ou l'homo economicus, tu poses ton totem là et ensuite tu vas gambader en sautillant sous la foudre, sauf que le totem c'est une giga arnaque de charlatan  :tired: .

----------


## Maximelene

> Sa me fend le cœur de le dire mais on à l'exemple tout récent de Cyberpunk qui prouve très exactement le contraire.


Cyberpunk a vendu 13 millions d'exemplaires en quelques jours malgré le bad buzz. Je ne pense pas que cet exemple prouve quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai ou à l'inverse ils en auraient vendu bien plus que 13 millions et le studio n'aurait pas vu sa réputation vouée aux gémonies si il n'y avait pas eu de bad buzz. D'ailleurs tu l'avoues toi même à demi mot, ces 13 millions se sont fait malgré le bad buzz et non pas grâce au bad buzz.

----------


## Spawn

> Cyberpunk a vendu 13 millions d'exemplaires en quelques jours malgré le bad buzz. Je ne pense pas que cet exemple prouve quoi que ce soit.


CDProjekt s'est crée un précédent avec Cyberpunk, parce-que rappelons que c'était la boite qui transformait tout en or jusqu'alors.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Cyberpunk a explosé sur les préventes et les gens hyper-hypés mais le Bad Buzz a dû bien refroidir ceux qui hésitaient et au final je pense que sur le long terme, les ventes sont décevantes. 




> Lorsque tu dis "le bad buzz n'existe pas" tu n'énonces pas une vérité universelle, tu prends simplement une posture. Cette phrase elle est matraquée dans toutes les écoles de com et de marketing dans le seul et unique but de créer un sentiment de confiance total. C'est du même calibre que la main invisible ou l'homo economicus, tu poses ton totem là et ensuite tu vas gambader en sautillant sous la foudre, sauf que le totem c'est une giga arnaque de charlatan .


+1. Raz le bol de ces mantras marketing.

----------


## Baalim

> Cyberpunk a explosé sur les préventes et les gens hyper-hypés mais le Bad Buzz a dû bien refroidir ceux qui hésitaient et au final je pense que sur le long terme, les ventes sont décevantes. 
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Raz le bol de ces mantras marketing.


Et c'est fort dommage car le jeu est au final une belle réussite.

J'espère qu'il bénéficiera de DLC du même niveau que ceux de the witcher III et qu'ils permettront de relancer la machine

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ouai ou à l'inverse ils en auraient vendu bien plus que 13 millions et le studio n'aurait pas vu sa réputation vouée aux gémonies si il n'y avait pas eu de bad buzz. D'ailleurs tu l'avoues toi même à demi mot, ces 13 millions se sont fait malgré le bad buzz et non pas grâce au bad buzz.


T'en sais rien ça. 7 millions d'€ de bénéfices nets sur le Q1 2021, j'appelle pas ça un échec quand ton jeu est sorti en 2020 et a subi une campagne de dénigration intense, tout en étant invisible pour la majorité du public puisque retiré du store PSN pour les joueurs PS4, soit sûrement le plus gros segment du marché. (merci @poneyroux).

Restons chez Ubisoft, qui a aussi essuyé un torrent de merde en 2020 (justifié hein) : il ne me semble pas que les gros titres sortis depuis aient pâti de "bad-buzz" (le terme est trop léger pour les victimes), Valhalla étant l'Assassin's Creed le plus vendu de la série (comme à chaque nouvel épisode ou presque).

Le cas de CDProjekt Red est un peu plus particuler : déjà c'est la premère fois pour eux qu'ils ont à gérer une crise de cette ampleur. Ensuite, c'est un studio qui s'est toujours posé comme proche du joueur, à l'écoute, "chevalier blanc" de l'industrie. 
Donc là ouais, le cas Cyberpunk a dû les affecter en terme de réputation dans l'industrie (là où avant, malgré un crunch avoué, des gens voulaient sûrement aller y bosser pour avoir la satisfaction de bosser pour un studio apprécié des joueurs). On verra d'ailleurs s'ils prennent le problème à bras le corps et re-doreront leur blason ou s'ils deviendront les nouveaux Bioware qui ne réussiront pas à remonter la pente après un âge d'or critique.

Ubisoft ils ont jamais eu cette posture. Ils ont balayé toute la merde qu'ils ont eu sous le tapis via des vidéos de Guillemot en marge de l'E3, donc je suis pas sûr que le grand public ai été atteint, contrairement à Cyberpunk où le jeu a été déchiré par tout le monde : journalistes, influenceurs, etc...

Bref. À mon sens, Cyberpunk est un cas trop particulier pour en tirer des conclusions. Alors que l'inverse, un jeu ou studio qui fait un mauvais buzz mais en profite quand même largement, c'est fréquent.

----------


## poneyroux

Faut quand même pas oublier pour CP2077 qu'il a fallu attendre 7 mois que le jeu soit achetable sur PS4, que la nouvelle génération de consoles a subi une énorme pénurie, comme les GPU. Et que CP2077 fait partie de ces jeux où on a vu des gens demander des configs "en vue de pouvoir jouer à CP2077". 

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille sous estimer ces raisons là, qui me semblent bien plus important que juste "les gens n'ont pas voulu acheter à cause du bad buzz".

----------


## Baalim

Sans oublier que le patch next gen a pris du retard.
Le jeu se vendra encore sur ps5 et Xbox mais ce sera des exemplaires à 20/30 € et pas à 70€

----------


## 564.3

Disons que ça arrange les équipes communication/marketing d'être évalué au clic plutôt qu'avec une étude d'opinion, d'où il faut réussir à différencier l'aspect communication de la qualité du produit lui même. Par exemple si XD est naze à la base, même s'ils arrivent à tourner ça d'une façon qui passe mieux que pire, ça sera difficile à évaluer. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour se décharger de toute responsabilité d'un revers de la main.

Edit: je suppose qu'ils font des évaluations plus poussées aussi, mais ça ne se fait probablement pas tous les 4 matins

----------


## jujupatate

> Et c'est fort dommage car le jeu est au final une belle réussite.


C'est d'ailleurs une différence fondamentale avec le jeu Ubi, CP2077 est un bon jeu, mais les révélations sur la politique interne de CDP plus les bugs et l'immonde version consoles ont créé ce bad buzz.
Là le Tom Clancy LOLIROFL c'est le jeu qui a l'air tout pourri.  ::P:

----------


## Stelarc

> En vrai, ils ont bien réussi leur coup: tous le monde en parle...


Ça c'est un argument de marketeux cocaïnomane.




> Ils sont vraiment en train de gâcher les talents qui leur reste chez Ubi (oui il doit quand même rester des gens talentueux restons sérieux).


J'en doute, c'est une armée de besogneux et rien d'autre.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouai ou à l'inverse ils en auraient vendu bien plus que 13 millions et le studio n'aurait pas vu sa réputation vouée aux gémonies si il n'y avait pas eu de bad buzz. D'ailleurs tu l'avoues toi même à demi mot, ces 13 millions se sont fait malgré le bad buzz et non pas grâce au bad buzz.


Oui enfin tu pars d'une supposition (qu'il se serait plus vendu) pour en déduire la preuve que ce mantra est faux. Ça me semble ténu comme affirmation.

----------


## Wedgge

> T'en sais rien ça. 7 millions d'€ de bénéfices nets sur le Q1 2021, j'appelle pas ça un échec quand ton jeu est sorti en 2020 et a subi une campagne de dénigration intense, tout en étant invisible pour la majorité du public puisque retiré du store PSN pour les joueurs PS4, soit sûrement le plus gros segment du marché. (merci @poneyroux).
> 
> Restons chez Ubisoft, qui a aussi essuyé un torrent de merde en 2020 (justifié hein) : il ne me semble pas que les gros titres sortis depuis aient pâti de "bad-buzz" (le terme est trop léger pour les victimes), Valhalla étant l'Assassin's Creed le plus vendu de la série (comme à chaque nouvel épisode ou presque).
> 
> Le cas de CDProjekt Red est un peu plus particuler : déjà c'est la premère fois pour eux qu'ils ont à gérer une crise de cette ampleur. Ensuite, c'est un studio qui s'est toujours posé comme proche du joueur, à l'écoute, "chevalier blanc" de l'industrie. 
> Donc là ouais, le cas Cyberpunk a dû les affecter en terme de réputation dans l'industrie (là où avant, malgré un crunch avoué, des gens voulaient sûrement aller y bosser pour avoir la satisfaction de bosser pour un studio apprécié des joueurs). On verra d'ailleurs s'ils prennent le problème à bras le corps et re-doreront leur blason ou s'ils deviendront les nouveaux Bioware qui ne réussiront pas à remonter la pente après un âge d'or critique.
> 
> Ubisoft ils ont jamais eu cette posture. Ils ont balayé toute la merde qu'ils ont eu sous le tapis via des vidéos de Guillemot en marge de l'E3, donc je suis pas sûr que le grand public ai été atteint, contrairement à Cyberpunk où le jeu a été déchiré par tout le monde : journalistes, influenceurs, etc...
> 
> Bref. À mon sens, Cyberpunk est un cas trop particulier pour en tirer des conclusions. Alors que l'inverse, un jeu ou studio qui fait un mauvais buzz mais en profite quand même largement, c'est fréquent.


Mouai alors premièrement je suis loin de penser que financièrement parlant Cyberpunk soit un échec, et c'est temps mieux parce que en dépit des conditions dans lesquelles le jeu a été développé et est sorti, sa reste largement au dessus de tous les concurrents potentiels qu'il te plaira d'imaginer. Ensuite il faut aussi rappeler que la shitstorm Cyberpunk est principalement centrée sur l'état du jeu et non pas sur des question liées à l'environnement de travail au sein de Cdprojekt, même si là aussi il y aurait de quoi discuter. A l'inverse d'Ubi donc qui a été dépeint par les médias comme un studio où règne un climat de fils de chien toxiques, mais ça les joueurs ils s'en battent les couilles tant que le jeu est "ok tier".

Cdprojekt ils se sont fait foudroyés parce qu'ils ont déçu les attentes des gamers, l'offense elle était impardonnable, humiliés dans leur dignité de consommateur ils avaient pas d'autres choix que de brûler le studio corps et biens. C'est pas un cas particulier, c'est un cas complexe parce qu'il y a une multiplicité de facteurs qui entrent en jeu. Je suis tout de même curieux de voir si t'as vraiment des exemples d'un studio ayant réussi à rentabiliser leur bad buzz, ton "largement fréquent" là, il met parait largement foireux. 

Le premier qui dit Fallout 76 est maudit sur 57 générations.

----------


## Maximelene

Hello Games, avec No Man Sky. L'échec absolu transformé en un modèle de rattrapage commercial, et de suivi.

Je pense aussi à FF14, qui a été rebooté *après* sa sortie, ppour devenir l'un des plus gros MMO du marché.

----------


## Stratosfear

Très bons exemples, je pensais à NMS en premier.

Peut-être Destiny aussi, qui a pas mal déçu de joueurs, et semble s'être très bien relevé avec Destiny 2. Rainbow Six Siege aussi, qui a très mal démarré il me semble mais qui a su rebondir assez vite.

Tu vas me répondre que mes exemples ne sont pas comparables puisque la portée et l'ampleur n'est pas la même, mais c'est un sujet qui revient assez souvent quand même (dans des proportions différentes).

Blizzard aussi, qui vend toujours autant, malgré un enchaînement de shitstorm, qu'elles soient liées aux jeux ou au studio en lui-même.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Dans les MMO il y a aussi Elder Scrolls Online qui est sorti pourri jusqu'à la moelle et qui a été rebooté/transformé pour devenir un super jeu très apprécié.

Star Citizen aussi, qui partait très mal et qui une fois sorti prouve qu'il révolutionne le monde du gaming (voir le monde tout court)  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Et FFXIV.

----------


## Wedgge

> Très bons exemples, je pensais à NMS en premier.
> 
> Peut-être Destiny aussi, qui a pas mal déçu de joueurs, et semble s'être très bien relevé avec Destiny 2. Rainbow Six Siege aussi, qui a très mal démarré il me semble mais qui a su rebondir assez vite.
> 
> Tu vas me répondre que mes exemples ne sont pas comparables puisque la portée et l'ampleur n'est pas la même, mais c'est un sujet qui revient assez souvent quand même (dans des proportions différentes).
> 
> Blizzard aussi, qui vend toujours autant, malgré un enchaînement de shitstorm, qu'elles soient liées aux jeux ou au studio en lui-même.


Bien vu pour No man Sky, ce truc était complètement sorti de mon radar, FF IV ils ont carrément relancé le jeu faut dire. Pour Destiny je connais pas assez pour savoir ce qu'il en est. Pour les suivants en revanche je suis vraiment absolument pas d'accord, au contraire R6 a fait un démarrage incroyable et a continué a grimper jusqu'à la fatale Opération Health dont le souvenir est encore trop douloureux pour les habitués du topic R6, ont est tous en PTSD encore. Ubi c'est méticuleusement employé à détruire le jeu et à lui boire son âme, aujourd'hui le jeu n'est plus que l'ombre de lui même et le nombre de joueurs est en chute libre depuis déjà 2/3 ans. 

Concernant Blizz c'est pareil, l'état de WoW actuellement est catastrophique que ce soit la version retail ou Burning Crusade classic, ils font des pics de connexions aux lancements et sa s'effondre dès le mois suivant une fois les abos terminés tant l'irrespect est total.

----------


## Nono

Et sinon on a des nouvelles de Beyond Good and Evil 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Destiny 2 c'est de la daube, ils ont carrément viré tout un pan de la campagne qui était pourtant dispo lors de son passage en F2P en 2019...

----------


## Kamasa

Clairement.
On s'est relancé dans le jeu avec des potes recemment.
En fait Destiny 2 c'est la démo du jeu maintenant, pas un f2p.
Tu paies pas : tu peux faire quelques instances à 3 joueurs et du pvp. Mais niveau campagne, débourse 100€ sinon t'as 4 missions...

----------


## pipoop

> Clairement.
> On s'est relancé dans le jeu avec des potes recemment.
> En fait Destiny 2 c'est la démo du jeu maintenant, pas un f2p.
> Tu paies pas : tu peux faire quelques instances à 3 joueurs et du pvp. Mais niveau campagne, débourse 100€ sinon t'as 4 missions...


meme en déboursant t'as 4 missions...mais elles tournent

----------


## Gero

> Et sinon on a des nouvelles de Beyond Good and Evil 2 ?


Annulé parce que trop original pour Ubi  ::ninja:: 

Destiny 2 à la sorti c'était une bonne base de gameplay, mais avec un contenu tellement chiche pour un jeu soit disant MMO. En vrai ça dépend des periodes. La première extensions était aussi très décevante il a fallu attendre la deuxième pour avoir enfin du bon contenu. Puis ils ont eu le dos rond pendant un moment parce que les joueurs disaient que c'était la faute d'Activision. Quand Bungie est devenu indépendant rien n'a vraiment changé dans le traitement du jeu il a encore fallut attendre un an pour que finalement il y est vraiment des choses à faire. Mine de rien maintenant D2 est un jeu ok tier (sous réserve d'avoir acheté les 3 extensions), mais c'est limite un travail à temps plein lol.




> meme en déboursant t'as 4 missions...mais elles tournent


Si tu te lance dans les raids et autre donjons y a de quoi faire. Mais tu peux pas le faire en solo et le matchmaking du jeu est à la rue. Obligé de passé par des discord LFG ou ce genre de truc ou avoir 5 potes. (Parce que les raids c'est à 6).

----------


## Silver

Ça n'a pas l'air de bien se passer au niveau des avis Youtube pour la bande-annonce de Tom Clancy's... XDefiant : 7800 J'aime, 10 000 "J'aime pas". Dans les commentaires, c'est principalement parce que le jeu utilise le nom de Tom Clancy pour quelque chose de plus générique, et certains parce qu'il y a un "XD" dans le nom.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmlhRFabV6w

Ils utilisent le moteur Snowdrop et des décors de The Division 2. Pour le gameplay, j'ai l'impression de voir du TF2/Overwatch mais pas un "realistic shooter". Surtout pas après plusieurs années où Escape from Tarkov se retrouve régulièrement dans le top 20 de Twitch.

Ils enchainent avec une entrevue des producteurs du jeu, où Mark Rubin explique que le "XD" dans le logo est pour donner une attitude rebelle et irrévérencieuse à l'univers Tom Clancy, histoire de se démarquer du côté sérieux de la franchise.  :Cafe2: 




Ce qui est encore moins clair, c'est que chaque type de personnage est lié à une faction, donc on n'arrive pas à savoir si le jeu est un combat entre les factions, ou si chaque équipe peut-être composée de plusieurs factions.

Ils disent par contre qu'il y aura 10 cartes dans la bêta fermée : 7 arènes avec 3 différents modes (Domination, Ring Leader et Upload) et 3 cartes linéaires avec 2 modes (Escort et Zone Control).

----------


## CybPanpan

La vraie promo du jeu :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Puis des influenceurs vont doser le jeu et tout le monde va suivre comme des moutons  ::lol:: 
Puis juger un jeu sur une vidéo...Surtout ce genre de jeu où ce sont les sensations clavier/souris en mains qui priment avant tout.
Enfin bref, ce n'est pas mon genre de jeu de toute façon mais l'enclins de chacun de juger à l'emporte pièce est une marque de notre époque.

----------


## Dicsaw

Oui bon, la tout le monde se regroupe en bande pour taper sur un jeu, dans deux jours c'est oublié.

Le circlejerk sur l'originalité, sur cpc, faut redescendre un peu sur terre.





> Surtout que dans 3 jours, ceux qui s'en moquent n'en parleront plus, mais ceux que ça peut intéresser, si. Ils auront créé un subreddit dédié, un topic sur leur forum favori, et ils seront entre eux, à attendre la sortie.


Ouais voila.

Et bordel tordre l'affaire du départ d'Ancel pour cracher votre merde, vous êtes vraiment des clowns.  :^_^:

----------


## Gero

> Puis des influenceurs vont doser le jeu et tout le monde va suivre comme des moutons 
> Puis juger un jeu sur une vidéo...Surtout ce genre de jeu où ce sont les sensations clavier/souris en mains qui priment avant tout.
> Enfin bref, ce n'est pas mon genre de jeu de toute façon mais l'enclins de chacun de juger à l'emporte pièce est une marque de notre époque.


Je vous dis, va y avoir de la grosse sponso !

----------


## pipoop

> Puis des influenceurs vont doser le jeu et tout le monde va suivre comme des moutons


Comme les 4 mecs sur twitch a avoir joue a dungeons et dragons et l'un d'eux qui sort tranquille: "c'est pas mal avec des potes" et 10min apres "bon apres ca j'arretes et je desinstalle j'y toucherais plus"

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Là on parle d'un FPS multi, c'est pas tout à fait la même base de joueurs.

----------


## comodorecass

On voit dans l'interview qu'on peu changer de perso, d'armes, de loadouts à chaque respawn et moi j'aime pas ça. Je veux rester bloqué avec mon perso moi.  ::|:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> On voit dans l'interview qu'on peu changer de perso, d'armes, de loadouts à chaque respawn et moi j'aime pas ça. Je veux rester bloqué avec mon perso moi.


Bah tu changes pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles. Je viens de vérifier, et Valorant n'est pas sur l'EGS.


Ouais pas compris non plus.
Valorant c'est un jeu Riot, rien à voir avec Epic.




> Valorant a fonctionné parce que, pour son public, c'est un bon jeu. Peu importe qu'il soit original quand il recycle un jeu vieux de 15 ans : on sait bien maintenant que ce qui intéresse les joueurs, ce n'est pas l'originalité, mais simplement la nouveauté.


Ceci.
Et en vrai ce n'est pas un clone pur de CS (ou alors Overwatch est un clone de TF2 si on va par là...), y'a suffisamment de changements pour rendre les jeux bien distincts.
D'ailleurs un truc qui ne trompe pas : le haut niveau n'est pas trusté uniquement par des anciens de CS, on retrouve des joueurs venant de pas mal de jeux différents.

----------


## Erkin_

> Bah tu changes pas


Et le reste de l'équipe va l'insulter car il ne change pas.  ::ninja:: 

J'aime ça moi, s'adapter durant la partie à la situation et aussi casser la routine.

----------


## pipoop

> Et le reste de l'équipe va l'insulter car il ne change pas. 
> 
> J'aime ça moi, s'adapter durant la partie à la situation et aussi casser la routine.


meme si il change il se fera insulter de toute facon c'est un jeu multi

----------


## Dicsaw

:^_^:

----------


## Elma

Hate de voir les premiers retours sur Death's Door sans me faire spoiler. 
Il à l'air sympas ce petit jeu. 
Y'en a qui test en ce moment ?

----------


## purEcontact

> meme si il change il se fera insulter de toute facon c'est un jeu multi


C'est un jeu compétitif.

J'ai rarement vu des insultes fuser dans des jeux qui se concentraient sur le PvE. Après, j'ai peut être pas assez jouer à L4D (ou les équivalents). En tout cas, dans les mmorpg et les jeux d'actions (je pense à Monster hunter), les insultes / dénigrement se font relativement rares...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Une caractéristique annoncée du *Steam Deck* était fausse. Ça a été corrigé et maintenant c'est mieux il parait :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-m...hannels-lpdd5/

Des leaks du *Fortnite* annoncent un concert d'Ariana Grande en Octobre, un de Lady Gaga en Décembre et une collaboration avec Naruto :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ariana-grand...g-to-fortnite/

*Snoop Dog* s'est mis à streamer depuis quelque temps (surtout du Madden). Ça fait maintenant une semaine qu'il streame en ayant coupé son micro et ses spectateurs n'arrivent pas à le lui faire réaliser. La drogue, c'est mal :

https://www.pcgamer.com/snoop-doggs-...cant-tell-him/

PCGamer a compilé les réactions au trailer de *Tom Clancy's XDefiant* et ... Bah c'est exactement ce que tout le monde avait prévu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-internet...s-to-xdefiant/







Amplitude Studios s'est rendu compte que la protection Denuvo faisait chier au niveau des performances d'*Humankind* ... Et l'a abandonné avant la sortie, toujours prévue pour le 17 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/humankind-dr...ance-problems/

Quelqu'un demandait des nouvelles ... Et bien *Beyond Good and Evil 2* est toujours en développement au bout de 10 ans et toujours pas prêt de sortir. C'est marrant, j'avais oublié qu'il existait des jeux avec un développement plus long que Star Citizen ... Bon, au moins, ils vendent pas des dessins de vaisseaux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/after-more-t...-might-be-out/

Il ne sera plus possible d'acheter des jeux directement sur *3DS et Wii U* à partir du 18 Janvier, sauf si vous avez encore un crédit sur votre compte :

https://www.destructoid.com/3ds-wiiu...ment-end-date/

Voici le jeu historique d'exploration-mystère *Blackhaven*, qui parle d'esclavage aux USA. Le jeu doit sortir le 27 Juillet sur Steam, et sera gratuit :

https://www.destructoid.com/blackhav...ve-game-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1668610/Blackhaven/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour Left 4 Dead 3*Back 4 Blood* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/back-4-bl...d-frame-rates/




Selon Ubisoft, la seconde année de DLC et mise à jour d'*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* surprendront les joueurs ... Vous aussi vous avez fugitivement pensé à un cross-over avec un roman de Tom Clancy ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-says-ubisoft/

Les serveurs multijoueurs du jeu de baston très bof-bof *One Punch Man: A Hero Nobody Knows* fermeront le 28 Février :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/on.../1100-6494185/

100.000 des personnes qui se sont inscrites pour la bêta de *Halo Infinite* n'ont pas totalement complété leur profil, ce qui rend leurs inscriptions invalides :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ha.../1100-6494149/





Ce sont les 10 ans de *Bastion*, le premier jeu de Supergiant Games (Transistor, Pyre, Hades), et une petite interview de Greg Kasavin, le directeur créatif pour fêter ça :

https://www.thegamer.com/-greg-kasav...n-anniversary/

Tencent a pris une participation majoritaire dans Stunlock Studios (Battlerite) :

https://www.thegamer.com/tencent-buys-stunlock-studios/

Voici le free-to-play *Foodtruck Arena*, qui est en fait Rocket League pour les enfants, sorti sur PC et Switch :

https://www.thegamer.com/foodtruck-a...unger-players/




*Fall Guys* et *New World* font des efforts pour éviter de provoquer des crises épileptiques :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...ileptic-safety









Personne n'a demandé de nouvelles, mais *Skull & Bones* est passé en Alpha après 8 ans de développement donc ... Alors qui en premier, Skull & Bones ou Star Citizen ? 

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...eportedly-been

Un article de Kotaku qui revient à l'occasion sur les 8 ans de bordel :

https://kotaku.com/first-it-was-an-a...bis-1847326742

Si Ubisoft persiste, il semble que ce soit d'ailleurs à cause des généreuses subventions de Singapour, où le studio développant le jeu se trouve, qui oblige le studio à sortir quelque chose :

https://www.thegamer.com/skull-and-bones-progress/

Le jeu de cartes *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* a été annoncé sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/yu-g...os-and-android




Le jeu d'action-aventure aviaire *Death’s Door* est sorti aujourd'hui sur les XBox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/deat...launch-trailer




Le jeu de poésie-romance avec un twist *Doki Doki Literature Club Plus* s'est vendu à 500.000 copies :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/doki...les-top-500000

----------


## Nono

> Quelqu'un demandait des nouvelles ... Et bien *Beyond Good and Evil 2* est toujours en développement au bout de 10 ans et toujours pas prêt de sortir. C'est marrant, j'avais oublié qu'il existait des jeux avec un développement plus long que Star Citizen ... Bon, au moins, ils vendent pas des dessins de vaisseaux :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/after-more-t...-might-be-out/


Merci  ::happy2:: 

Et... fiou ! Ce n'est plus une revue, c'est un recueil  :Prey:

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur-survie *Tormented Souls*, toujours prévu pour sortir en 2021 sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/torm...r-ps4-xbox-one




Le tactical rogue-lite en vue à l'isométrique *Evertried* a été annoncé pour les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour l'Automne 2021. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/isom...-switch-and-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1607040/Evertried/




*Samurai Gunn 2* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam, sans tambours ni trompettes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/samu...n-early-access




Le jeu d'aventures-enquêtes *Agatha Christie – Hercule Poirot: The First Cases* a été annoncé pour le 28 Septembre sur les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dete...-switch-and-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'exclusivité Microsoft de la PS5, *Deathloop* qui sortira le 14 Septembre, à l'occasion de l'ouverture des pré-commandes ... Ne faites pas ça :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/deat...-order-trailer

----------


## KOUB

3 nouvelles bande-annonces pour le jeu d'aventures à 3 points de vue *Last Stop*, qui doit sortir sur les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 22 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/last...anger-trailers










Le RPG *Dodgeball Academia* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 5 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dodg...nches-august-5




Le dernier patch de *Resident Evil Village* devrait régler les problèmes de performance dû à la protection anti-piratage :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/fi...d-fsr-support/

Une démo jouable du hack'n slash *SAMURAI WARRIORS 5* est disponible sur Steam. Le jeu doit sortir le 27 Juillet :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pc-de...ai-warriors-5/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...AI_WARRIORS_5/

Un million de copies vendues pour *Monster Hunter Stories 2: Wings of Ruin* :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...wings-of-ruin/

Le JRPG *Cris Tales* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cri...t-temps-arrive

----------


## KOUB

Voici *World for Two*, un jeu où le but est de repeupler la terre des espèces animales ayant disparus :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wor...monde-post-apo




Le jeu de survie en monde ouvert *Icarus*, qui doit sortir le 12 Août, aura un arbre de compétences avec 250 talents :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ica...to-select-from






L'expansion Ideology et le patch 1.3 pour le Dwarf Fortress simplifié mais en beau *Rimwolrd* sont sortis aujourd'hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rim...te-are-out-now




Une suite au jeu d'ambiance *My Child Lebensborn* est en préparation :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...n-in-the-works




*Microsoft Flight Simulator* prévoit d'implanter les hélicoptères en 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ator-next-year

*Neil Blomkamp* (District 9, Chappie, un projet annulé d'Alien 5 qui avait l'air trop bien) travaille sur un jeu vidéo ... un shooter multijoueur ... :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...n-a-video-game
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dis...online-shooter

Voici le mod d'horreur pour Fallout 4, *The Wilderness* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ked-and-afraid

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/m...ab=description

----------


## KOUB

Voici le "nouveau" gameplay de *FIFA 22* sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...box-one-and-pc




*Lone Echo 2* sortira en exclusivité sur les appareils Occulus le 24 Août :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-out-in-august




Le gentillet jeu de gestion du trafic *Mini Motorways* et sorti sur Steam, après son exclusivité Apple Arcade :

https://www.polygon.com/22585607/min...ate-round-trip




Voici le journey-like *Wayfinder*, qui se joue par session de 30 minutes sur navigateur internet :

https://www.polygon.com/22585285/way...m-board-canada

https://wayfinder.nfb.ca/





L'*International Game Developer Association* appelle les développeurs à arrêter de faire n'importe quoi avec les NFT :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ockchain-tech/

Mais l'appel du pognon est bien entendu le plus fort. *OpenSea* a levé 100 millions de dollars pour créer sa marketplace pour les NFT. *Polygon Studios* offre aussi 100 millions de dollars pour investir dans des projets à base de NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/20/o...t-marketplace/
https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/20/p...-nft-projects/

*Ubisoft* a fait tout juste au-dessus de ses objectifs ce trimestre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/20/u...pandemic-bump/

*Square Enix* s'excuse des problèmes de serveurs dû à l'afflux de nouveaux joueurs sur *Final Fantasy 14* et prévoit d'en déployer de nouveaux dès que possible. Aussi, vous êtes maintenant déconnectés après 30 minutes d'inactivité :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ted-popularity
https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/20/f...f-new-players/
https://www.destructoid.com/final-fa...ic-timer-news/

Le FPS multijoueur free-to-play avec du portal dedans *Splitgate* a fait plus de 600.000 téléchargements sur consoles en moins d'une semaine :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/20/p...in-first-week/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore, parce que ouais, pourquoi pas,

Un jeu adapté de la comédie *Mean Girls* (Lolita malgré moi) a été annoncé puis annulé sur DS. En fait, une version jouable du jeu a été développée avant de ne pas être vendue, comme découvert par Raven dans un documentaire en 2 parties :

https://kotaku.com/infamous-lost-nin...eal-1847331311




La prochaine foire aux démos du *Steam Next Fest* commencera le 1er Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-next-f...-this-october/

*PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds* va être adapté en série animée ... Mouaip, ils sont sérieux avec leur histoire de Lore dont presque tout le monde n'a rien à faire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/castlevania-...bg-for-screen/

La présence de *Netlfix* dans le domaine du jeu vidéo se fera d'abord via des jeux sur mobiles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/netflixs-pus...obile-for-now/

Parlons un peu de vacuité ... Voilà, alors y a un joueur de *Final Fantasy XIV* dont le personnage avait mangé 999 œufs à la suite en stream et avait fait un petit buzz. D'autres personnages l'encourageaient, c'était bon enfant, tout allait bien. Le même joueur a décidé de faire la même chose avec 138.000 œufs, ce qui devrait prendre 69 heures... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...n-138000-eggs/

Le jeu historique *The Last Video Store*, qui vous permet de gérer un Blockbuster (pas un film, un magasin) a été annoncé sur PSVR :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-last-...-soon-to-psvr/




Le premier personnage en DLC de *Guilty Gear Strive* sera Goldlewis Dickinson, qui sera disponible le 27 Juillet :

https://www.thegamer.com/guilty-gear...lewis-trailer/




*Soulcalibur VI* dépasse les 2 millions d'exemplaires vendus :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/soul...op-two-million

*Super Bomberman R Online* a été téléchargé 3 millions de fois. On ne donne pas le nombre de téléchargements lors de l'exclusivité Stadia :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/supe...-three-million

----------


## cooly08

Merci KOUB.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> *Snoop Dog* s'est mis à streamer depuis quelque temps (surtout du Madden). Ça fait maintenant une semaine qu'il streame en ayant coupé son micro et ses spectateurs n'arrivent pas à le lui faire réaliser. La drogue, c'est mal :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/snoop-doggs-...cant-tell-him/


En même temps lors du seul stream que j'ai vu de lui il faisait semblant de jouer, alors ça serait pas surprenant que ce soit voulu, limite ça me choquerait pas qu'il ne soit même pas en train de jouer.
Pas impossible non plus qu'il soit à l'ouest et s'en foute complètement cependant...





> *Lone Echo 2* sortira en exclusivité sur les appareils Occulus le 24 Août :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-out-in-august
> 
> https://youtu.be/EzXrtL1c-xU


Toujours dommage qu'un jeu comme ça soit réservé à Facebook Oculus. Ca se contourne avec ReVive (ce que je vais faire) mais ça serait mieux d'avoir une vraie version SteamVR par exemple.
Sinon attention, "sur les appareils Oculus", ça marche avec un Quest relié à un PC mais il n'y a pas de version Quest autonome.

J'aime bien aussi que le titre de la page du jeu sur le site soit "Lone Echo II : un voyage en apesanteur avec le Rift S", casque qu'ils ont tué l'année dernière. On sent à quel point la VR non autonome et ce genre de jeu les intéressent maintenant...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Des leaks du *Fortnite* annoncent (...) une collaboration avec Naruto :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/ariana-grand...g-to-fortnite/


Oh god la combo de la mort, j'en connais un qui va me casser les couilles en décembre.  :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/jasonschreier/st...83795490643979

Il est taquin Jason.  ::P:

----------


## Stelarc

> Oh god la combo de la mort, j'en connais un qui va me casser les couilles en décembre.


Un bon traitement Ludovico sur ton moujingue et on n'en parle plus.

----------


## runner

Amazon ferait des jeux qui détruisent votre carte graphique afin que vous puissiez en acheter une nouvelle sur Amazon. 
https://wccftech.com/beware-amazons-...graphics-card/
Futé les gars ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Konami change *Pro Evolution Soccer* de nom et en fait un free-to-play, nommé eFootball. Plus de copies physiques et des modes de jeu vendus en DLC. Entre la machine à lootboxes FIFA vendue à 80 euros et un free-to-play, le choix est dur. Ha, et la version PC sera la version de l'ancienne génération de consoles :





https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...y-digital-only

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/konam...-gen-graphics/




13 minutes de gameplay pour le FPS d'horreur *In Sound Mind*, qui doit sortir le 28 Septembre sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/13-minutes-de-gam...-des-flingues/




Le looter-shooter *Project Magnum* a été annoncé sur consoles et PC, sans aucun détail ni gameplay :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/nexo...or-consoles-pc

La série de JRPG *Disgaea* a atteint les 5 millions d'exemplaires vendus :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/disg...p-five-million

Il semblerait que la bêta du MMO d'Amazon, *New World*, commence sur les chapeaux de roues, en grillant les cartes graphiques, mais uniquement les RTX 3090, les cartes de gros riches donc. Comme en plus les PNJ ont prévu de se syndiquer, l'annulation devrait vite arriver :

https://www.thegamer.com/amazon-new-...ladd-rtx-3090/

L'événement Summer Games 2021 a commencé sur *Overwatch* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...f-in-overwatch




L'interface du Steam Deck remplacera le mode big picture de *Steam* :

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-deck-big-picture-mode/

La commission européenne a proposé une loi pour mieux réguler les *cryptomonnaies*, histoire de rendre un peu plus difficile le blanchiment d'argent et le financement du terrorisme (oui, ça servait aussi à ça, en plus de payer les rançons de ransomwares). Et du coup, les cours du Bitcoin et de l'Ethereum baissent encore :

https://www.pcgamer.com/eu-bitcoin-e...ions-proposal/

"Tetrible c'est un Tetris mais en terrible", gratuit et qui change tous les mardis :

https://www.pcgamer.com/play-a-free-...every-tuesday/

https://henriforshort.itch.io/tetrible

Ubisoft fermera les serveurs du jeu sur mobiles *Tom Clancy’s Elite Squad* le 4 Octobre, un an après sa sortie. Ça va sûrement bien se passer pour Tom Clancy’s XDefiant ... Ouaaaaaais ... :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-just-a-year/

----------


## ExPanda

> Amazon ferait des jeux qui détruisent votre carte graphique afin que vous puissiez en acheter une nouvelle sur Amazon. 
> https://wccftech.com/beware-amazons-...graphics-card/
> Futé les gars


Donc un jeu mal codé peut griller une carte graphique.
Pas mal la sécurité sur ces dernières.

----------


## Robix66

> Konami change *Pro Evolution Soccer* de nom


C'était pas déjà le cas depuis un ou deux ans ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'était pas déjà le cas depuis un ou deux ans ?


Si c'est bien ça.

----------


## cooly08

> L'interface du Steam Deck remplacera l'interface actuelle de *Steam* :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/steam-deck-big-picture-mode/


Alors pour être précis ça remplace juste le mode big picture. Précision de taille quand même.  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

> Alors pour être précis ça remplace juste le mode big picture. Précision de taille quand même.


C'est corrigé.  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> C'était pas déjà le cas depuis un ou deux ans ?


C'était passé en efootball pes 2021 mais PES restait dans le nom. Là il disparait totalement.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'était passé en efootball pes 2021 mais PES restait dans le nom. Là il disparait totalement.


Depuis PES 2020 en fait. 
Du coup on aura eu 2 ans de transition pour permettre le référencement du terme eFootball associé à PES par les moteurs de recherche. Et pour "préparer" les joueurs au changement de nom.

Et c'est clairement un inspiration du modèle mobile :



> Une des personnes clé derrière ce changement est le producteur Seitaro Kimura, qui a discuté avec IGN peu de temps avant l’annonce, et expliqué ces choix. « *Nous avons commencé à planifier cette transition il y a à peu près deux ans* pour qu’elle coïncide avec le passage de génération de console et l’évolution du marché, » nous raconte-t-il, avant de préciser comment l’énorme succès de PES Mobile a servi de modèle pour globaliser la conversion. « *Je pense qu’on a déjà prouvé que cette structure peut être un succès avec le mobile*. En appliquant le même modèle sur toutes les plateformes, nous espérons que de plus nombreux fans de football pourront jouer à ce jeu sur consoles aussi. »


_Source : https://fr.ign.com/efootball-pes-202...sans-precedent_


Vivement qu'ils s'inspirent de Clash Royale pour le prochain MGS. Et de Raid Shadow Legends pour Silent Hill.  :Bave:

----------


## Dicsaw

Déjà fait :

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...39215338008576

----------


## runner

> Depuis PES 2020 en fait. 
> Du coup on aura eu 2 ans de transition pour permettre le référencement du terme eFootball associé à PES par les moteurs de recherche. Et pour "préparer" les joueurs au changement de nom.
> 
> Et c'est clairement un inspiration du modèle mobile :
> 
> _Source : https://fr.ign.com/efootball-pes-202...sans-precedent_


Tant que c'est jouable en local,tant que ça ne devienne pas un pay to win genre tu n'as accès à quasi rien gratuitement et qu'on se tape un jeu désuet et à l'arrêt techniquement pendant 10 ans, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose. Reste à voir si le modding sera possible car un des gros points faibles de pes est son manque de licences.

----------


## Haelnak

"f2p inspiration mobile" et "pas pay to win", c'est un poil incompatible.
Après un miracle est toujours possible.

----------


## Nono

> L'interface du Steam Deck remplacera le mode big picture de *Steam* :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/steam-deck-big-picture-mode/


C'est une interface utilisateur faite pour SteamOS. Je me pose la question de l'intégration de cette UI dans le client Steam sous Windows... Vont-ils introduire une usine à gaz dans l'usine à vapeur ?

----------


## Catel

Si vous voulez en discuter, j'ai créé un topic pour parler de la Switch PC  :;):  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...aie-Switch-Pro

----------


## 564.3

> C'est une interface utilisateur faite pour SteamOS. Je me pose la question de l'intégration de cette UI dans le client Steam sous Windows... Vont-ils introduire une usine à gaz dans l'usine à vapeur ?


Je crois que c'est du design web avec la lib chromium, comme pour un paquet du genre… donc pas de problème, ça va être une usine à gaz aussi bien sous Win que sous Linux  ::ninja:: 

En passant, je ne sais pas si c'est passé ou si Koub va en parler, mais partout dans les news il est fait mention que Yves Guillemot a rassuré les investisseurs en disant qu'ils sortiraient de nouveau leurs jeux sur Steam si Steam Deck fait un carton, et tant pis pour le cut plus gros qu'ils se font sur l'EGS. D'un autre coté pour des F2P ça ne changera rien, et vu que c'est une cible importante pour eux maintenant…
Je n'ai pas essayé de faire tourner un jeu Ubisoft sous Linux, mais peut-être que ça marchera aussi sans Proton s'ils prennent cette histoire au sérieux. D'un autre coté ça doit encore être une UI web avec une moustache… (pour la partie Ubisoft Connect)
Edit: bon de ce que je vois ça a l'air de marcher plus ou moins, le problème principal reste les systèmes anti-cheating

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Bon ... Ben ... *Jelle's Marble League The Game*, un jeu de gestion d'équipes de joueurs de billes d'après une chaine youtube de courses de billes, parce que pourquoi pas. Prévu pour l'automne, sur PC et téléphones portables :

https://www.pcgamer.com/get-ready-fo...xt-big-esport/




Un jeu *The Thing 2*, qui devait être la suite du bon film, par le remake-préquel, a été annoncé et annulé en 2002. Il en reste quelques concepts-arts ma foi fort classes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gnarly-conce...emerge-online/



Spoiler Alert! 










*Games Workshop* commence à faire envoyer des lettres "polies mais fermes" par leurs avocats aux personnes ayant eu l'outrecuidance d'avoir réalisé des films d'animations amateurs sur leurs licences. Rien à voir avec le lancement de l'abonnement Warhammer+ qui comprend deux séries animées :

https://www.pcgamer.com/games-worksh...an-animations/




Il sera possible demain de conduire une Ferrari dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ferrari-fortnite/

Ubisoft a gagné son procès contre le site SNG.one, qui fournissait des attaques DDoS contre des serveurs de jeux en ligne, dont ceux de *Rainbow Six Siege*. Les gestionnaires du site devront leur payer un peu plus de 153.000$ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-wins...dos-operation/

190.000 joueurs ont participé à la bêta du MMO d'Amazon *New World* sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-be...yers-on-steam/

Un petit truc bien utile pour les joueurs de *Stardew Valley* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...nyone-noticed/





Raphael Lacoste, le directeur artistique principal de la série des *Assassin's Creed* quitte Ubisoft au bout de 16 ans :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050841317.html

Le jeu de survie-RPG en coop *Tribes Of Midgard* présente ses boss. Le jeu sort le 27 Juillet sur PC et Playstation :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tribes-of...tive-director/

Un streamer s'est fait chopper à tricher sur *Kalof Warzone* durant un événement Twitch Rivals de cette semaine. Il a conséquemment été banni du jeu :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...d-gets-banned/





Plus d'informations sur le metroidvania avec un tank *Blaster Master Zero III*, qui sort le 29 Juillet sur tout sauf la PS5 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/blas...t-three-stages

Le metroidvania *Recompile* sortira sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC le 29 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/reco...ches-august-19




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour Iki Island, le nouveau lieu qui apparaitra dans *Ghost of Tsushima Director’s Cut* qui sortira le 20 Août. Le jeu coutera 80 euros sur PS5, 70 sur PS4 et les possesseurs de l'édition de base pourront généreusement raquer 20$ pour y avoir droit sur PS4 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/ghos...-story-trailer




Le jeu d'aventure-réflexion *Tetragon* sortira le 12 Août sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/puzz...-switch-and-pc




Le FMV en image de synthèse *Detroit: Become Human* atteint les 6 millions d'exemplaires vendus :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/detr...op-six-million

Le FPS à boucle temporelle *Lemnis Gate* voit sa sortie retardée au 28 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/lemn...o-september-28

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay de l'alpha du TPS en coop *Aliens: Fireteam Elite* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...st-alpha-test/




Juste comme ça, Wolfire Games a sorti un FPS compétitif multijoueur gratuit sous Unreal Engine 5 sur Steam, nommé *Low Light Combat*. Enfin juste comme ça, mais certainement surtout pour se faire de la pub quand même :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/wolfi...-light-combat/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Light_Combat/




Du nouveau gameplay pour *Company of Heroes 3*, se focalisant sur la carte dynamique et le camp d'entraînement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rts-boot-camp/







Nouvelle extension gratuite pour *Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2*, nommée Butcher’s Banquet :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/snipe...chers-banquet/




Il sera bientôt possible d'avoir de vrais serveurs modifiables sur *Fallout 76*, comme promis je sais plus quand. Évidemment, ce sera par contre réservé aux abonnés Fallout First :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fal...o-a-playground

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action-aventure *FORECLOSED* sortira le 12 Aout sur toutes les plateformes :

https://game-insider.com/2021/07/19/...-and-consoles/




Amazon a répondu au "léger" problème de surchauffe des cartes EVGA RTX 3090 quand on jouait à la bêta de *New World*. Il semblerait que le problème provienne, selon eux, des "réglages du driver et d'une absence de limitation du framerate". Il doit suffire de caper les FPS à 60 pour éviter bien des désagréments :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rtx-3090-cards

*PGA Tour*, qui doit sortir en 2022, rajoute le championnat Amundi Evian à son escarcelle :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/21/e...ur-lpga-major/

Valve lance un concours de skins d'armes pour *Counter Strike Global Offensive*, avec 10 prix de 100.000$ chacun :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/21/v...-weapon-skins/

Xsolla a lancé une plateforme d'investissements pour les jeux indés, et amorce la pompe avec 40 millions de dollars (pour une fois que c'est pas un machin à NFT) :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/21/x...-at-least-40m/

*Epic Game Store* s'est donc acheté SketchFab et construit son monopole sur la création et la distribution d'assets 3D :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...art-47799.html

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si vous voulez en discuter, j'ai créé un topic pour parler de la Switch PC  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...aie-Switch-Pro


Merci.  ::o: 

*J'ai mis le lien en OP + annonce dans le titre.
Vous seriez bien urbains de l'utiliser désormais pour toutes les discussions et questions relatives au Steam Deck (hors nouvelles annonces, qui restent évidemment les bienvenues ici).*  :;):

----------


## KOUB

*Activision-Blizzard* est poursuivi par le California Department of Fair Employment and Housing parce que ce sont des grosses merdes avec les femmes :

https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily-...at-boy-culture

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Si vous voulez en discuter, j'ai créé un topic pour parler de la Switch PC  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...aie-Switch-Pro


Dans le topic sur les consoles portables ?  ::P:

----------


## Catel

:tired:  J'aurais dû le mettre dans le forum Bien Debuter ?

Le forum consoles a depuis plusieurs mois un topic sur les autres portables Linux. Sans parler du jeu mobile.

----------


## Maximelene

> *Activision-Blizzard* est poursuivi par le California Department of Fair Employment and Housing parce que ce sont des grosses merdes avec les femmes :
> 
> https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily-...at-boy-culture




 ::O:   ::O:   ::O:

----------


## Spawn

> https://i.gyazo.com/79395a698f604941...8bcd6d2f9a.png


 :Cafe1:  :Cafe1:  :Cafe1:

----------


## cooly08

Je pensais pas lire ça un jour. Encore moins sur ce topic.

----------


## Da-Soth

Bordel mais il y a vraiment des malades mentaux.

----------


## akaraziel

What. The. Fuck.

----------


## ZenZ

Je propose de monter un label "je ne viole pas mes employées" pour les boites de JV, je pense qu'il y a du monde à auditer ... à gerber.

----------


## Dicsaw

Tu peux l'étendre au travail en entreprise en général, dégueulasse.

----------


## ZenZ

Ca va faire un poil trop de boulot pour un simple expert CPC comme moi  :Sweat:

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Révélation du jour : y a des gros connards partout et des gros branleurs qui obtiennent des postes à responsabilité grâce aux pistons, qui en branlent pas une, et délèguent tout aux subordonnées.

----------


## Stelarc

> Du gameplay de l'alpha du TPS en coop *Aliens: Fireteam Elite* :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...st-alpha-test/
> 
> https://youtu.be/nVxngcWUUMg


Moins de 20 secondes de vidéo: 
1.skin violet sur un M56 smartgun,
2.ouverture de coffres, 
3.????
4.Couper la vidéo.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> *Activision-Blizzard* est poursuivi par le California Department of Fair Employment and Housing parce que ce sont des grosses merdes avec les femmes :


Je suis dégoutée. C'est effrayant.

----------


## Molina

La réponse d'un mec de Blizzard est également épicée (suite du twitter) : An Activision Blizzard spokesman sent me a lengthy statement calling the allegations "distorted, and in many cases false" and referring to the California Department of Fair Employment and Housing as "unaccountable State bureaucrats."

C'est quand même fou ces boites qui soit disant son inclusives et en interne se comporte comme des animaux. 

Et je ne suis pas certain que ça soit une question de "il y a des connards partout", non.

----------


## pipoop

y as une difference a faire entre "boite" et "employe"

----------


## Da-Soth

> Tu peux l'étendre au travail en entreprise en général, dégueulasse.


Non faut pas exagérer. Des blaireaux et des lourds tu en as c'est certain. Mais faire des trucs comme ça sous l'approbation générale, ça reste, de mon expérience, rare.

La seule fois où j'ai été confronté à un fait plus ou moins similaire, l'avis général des collègues était que l'intéressé était un gros porc. Le gars avait piqué des photos perso d'une collègue qu'elle avait stocké sur son ordi pro et s'en vantait. Il a été vite recadré et pas par la direction.

----------


## Vroum

> y as une difference a faire entre "boite" et "employe"


Pas si la boîte laisse passer ça à travers sa hiérarchie et sa gestion des ressources humaines.

----------


## Molina

> y as une difference a faire entre "boite" et "employe"


Pas si c'est aussi ouvert. Des connards, il y en a partout, mais si ça se sait, dans une boîte normal, on le met au pire du pire du cynisme, au placard. Ici, ça ressemble étrangement à une culture interne de la boîte. 

Même Guillemot il a pris sa part de responsabilité dans le cas d'Ubisoft.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

C'est surtout le monde des jeux vidéos qui est souvent comme ça. Exactement comme la communeaté que même en 2021 reste horrible pour les femmes.
C'est pas une simple coïncidence que l'atmosphère est la même dans certaines entreprises et en ligne.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est surtout le monde des jeux vidéos qui est souvent comme ça. [...]


Et de la politique, et de la finance, et du cinéma, et du journalisme, etc.

Dès qu'il y a concentration d''argent et/ou de pouvoir, on retrouve ces phénomènes.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ce qui n'interdit pas de pointer du doigt l'inacceptable et de poser des questions sur ce qui a trait spécifiquement au monde du jeu vidéo (culture "historiquement" masculine, féminisation plus récente du public et des professions, part des femmes encore très minoritaire dans les instances dirigeantes, etc.)
Même ici, on va se retrouver à discuter de ça majoritairement entre mecs, et on peut déjà parier que certains ne verront pas vraiment le problème, ne se sentiront pas concernés ou chercheront à minimiser, comme cela s'est produit à chaque irruption du sujet dans l'actualité ces dernières années.

----------


## Haelnak

On est d'accord.

----------


## Kriegor

> Et de la politique, et de la finance, et du cinéma, et du journalisme, etc.
> 
> Dès qu'il y a concentration d''argent et/ou de pouvoir, on retrouve ces phénomènes.


Je ne sais pas si c'est une question d'argent. Je me souviens d'un job d'été aux espaces verts de la commune de Meyreuil (comment je balance!) où le responsable du service m'avouait qu'il ne recruterait jamais de femmes de peur que ça dérape. Et il faut dire qu'au niveau de la mentalité, les blagues douteuses sur ces dernières étaient légions, le calendrier Dorcel épinglé en salle de pause, et les regards sur la gente féminine que l'on pouvait croiser plus qu'insistant. C'était il y a 18 ans, je me dois de préciser, mais ce petit exemple est loin d'être un cas isolé. Nombre de petites entreprises dans le BTP ou autres milieux extrêmement masculins refusent toujours de recruter des femmes au prétexte que les ouvriers qu'elles emploient les harcèlent, humilient et autres.

----------


## Stelarc

On devrait leur faire porter un sac à patates sur la tronche enfin une Burqa.

----------


## cooly08

Quand on parle de harcèlement, ubisoft n'est jamais loin :




> Ubisoft Singapore devs report sexual harassment, toxic managers, and bad pay


https://kotaku.com/the-messy-stalled...o-d-1847336158. 

Ça n'a pas forcément beaucoup bougé chez eux on dirait.

----------


## Wedgge

> Et de la politique, et de la finance, et du cinéma, et du journalisme, etc.
> 
> Dès qu'il y a concentration d''argent et/ou de pouvoir, on retrouve ces phénomènes.


Et la mode  ::trollface:: . J'ai bossé 4 années de suite dans une turbo agence dont je tairai le nom à chaque fashion week, et j'ai vu des dingueries incroyables. Etrangement il y a très peu de femme à des postes importants, moi je sortais de nulle part, et à peine 3 mois après mon premier taf on m'avait déjà collé des responsabilités dont j'avais rien a foutre. Dans le jeu vidéo sa se voit plus parce que c'est un milieu beaucoup moins consanguin que la mode ou l'édition, l'omerta elle existe aussi mais c'est plus limité, et ils ont surtout l'air vachement décomplexé les types. C'est aussi parce que dans ces boîtes il y a une concentration de singes inouïe.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le jeu de simulation de kaiju *Gigapocalypse* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.ign.com/videos/gigapocal...elease-trailer




*PUBG Mobile* met en vente une skin nommée Hypnospace Diva ... Sauf que ça ressemble quand même pas mal à la direction artistique du jeu Hypnospace Outlaw, en plus du nom :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pubg-mobiles...ospace-outlaw/





Une prochaine mise à jour de *Windows 10* devrait régler le problème de chute de framerate en mode jeu de certains PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-sa...r-frame-rates/

Si *Warcraft III Reforged* était aussi en dessous des attentes et surtout des promesses faites, c'est en raison d'erreurs de gestion, de réductions de budget, et du choix de la direction de sortir le jeu tout bugué du cul, selon Jason Schreier :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-reforged-game

Tout le monde l'attendait, enfin surtout monsieur B., le DLC Lust pour *Hitman 3
* sortira le 27 Juillet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hitman-3-...ons-next-week/




Le jeu de l'ennui et de la répétitivité, *Marvel's Avengers* aura un week-end gratuit sur PC, PS et Stadia à partir du 29 Juillet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-a...on-and-stadia/

Gearbox travaille sur *Homeworld Mobile* ... Un MMO qui est aussi un RTS ... sur téléphones portables. Une bêta ouverte régionale va bientôt avoir lieu au Canada ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/homeworld-m...eveal-gearbox/




Du gameplay pour *The Ascent*, l'action-RPG en solo ou coop jusqu'à 4, qui sortira le 29 Juillet sur les XBox et PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14410...y-explosif.htm




Le remake de *Dead Space* est officialisé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC. Et c'est marrant, EA se sent obligé de préciser que ce sera sans microtransactions :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dead...-series-and-pc
https://www.thegamer.com/dead-space-...otransactions/

----------


## KOUB

EA a aussi annoncé la création de la plateforme *Battlefield Portal* pour Battlefield 2042, qui permettra à la communauté de créer des modes, des cartes et un tas de trucs en rapport avec le jeu de pan-pan qui doit sortir sur tout sauf Switch le 22 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/batt...lefield-portal
https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...-mode-creator/




Le jeu d'action-aventure *Lost in Random* sortira sur tout, y compris la Switch, le 10 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/lost...s-september-10




*GRID Legends* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur tout sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/grid...box-one-and-pc




L'extension Afterlife pour le metroidvania *Death’s Gambit* sortira en 2021 sur Switch, un mois plus tard sur Steam et encore un mois plus tard sur PS4 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/deat...atures-trailer




Le RPG avec des cartes *Black Book* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 10 Août. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam et XBox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/blac...ches-august-10

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Book_Prologue/

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Hindsight 20/20: Wrath of the Raakshasa* sortira sur tout y compris la Switch le 9 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/hind...es-september-9




Le jeu d'aventures *The Big Con* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 31 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/the-...ches-august-31




La première partie du mod Castlevania Memories pour *Skyrim Special Edition*, de Lordkarnak, est disponible au téléchargement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/skyri...sode-released/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ab=description

Vidéo de gameplay pour *Vigilance 2099*, qui se présente comme un mélange entre Blade Runner et Prey 2 (la suite annulée du premier Prey, celui qui ne se passe pas dans une station spatiale) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...always-wanted/




Il n'y aura pas de mode offline disponible gratuitement pour eFootball. Il faudra les acheter en DLC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/efoot...league-as-dlc/

Voici le jeu de plateformes *Unbound: Worlds Apart*, qui sortira le 26 Juillet sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/unb...s-entre-mondes




Le jeu de simulation de vie (pensez Stardew Valley et pas Animal Crossing) *Spirit of the Island* est actuellement en développement mais dispose d'une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/spi...istique-prisee

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_the_Island/




*Hadès* a encore gagné un prix :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/her...and-gdc-awards

----------


## KOUB

Le puzzler-plateformer *OCO* sortira sur PC le 12 Août :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/oco...-super-hexagon




Voici *Heist Simulator*, un jeu de cambriolage, qui vous laissera aussi construire des niveaux à cambrioler :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hei...with-the-world




Le jeu d'aventures-horreur en *Doctor Who: The Edge of Reality*, une version étendue et améliorée de la version sortie en 2019, sortira sur tout le 30 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...c-in-september




Les pré-commandes pour la console à manivelle *Playdate* s'ouvriront le 29 Juillet :

https://www.polygon.com/22588771/pla...lability-panic

Aloy, d'Horizon Zero Dawn, sera bientôt un personnage de *Genshin Impact* :

https://www.polygon.com/22588514/gen...aystation-free

Voilà du gameplay pour l'action-RPG coop en ligne *Big Time*. La particularité est que le machin va utiliser des NFT en tant que collectibles :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/22/b...-for-nft-game/




Le jeu VR *I Expect You To Die 2: The Spy and the Liar* sortira le 24 Août pour  SteamVR, Oculus Quest, Oculus Rift, et PlayStation VR :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/22/i...-vr-platforms/

----------


## Momock

> Je ne sais pas si c'est une question d'argent. Je me souviens d'un job d'été aux espaces verts de la commune de Meyreuil (comment je balance!) où le responsable du service m'avouait qu'il ne recruterait jamais de femmes de peur que ça dérape. Et il faut dire qu'au niveau de la mentalité, les blagues douteuses sur ces dernières étaient légions, le calendrier Dorcel épinglé en salle de pause, et les regards sur la gente féminine que l'on pouvait croiser plus qu'insistant. C'était il y a 18 ans, je me dois de préciser, mais ce petit exemple est loin d'être un cas isolé. Nombre de petites entreprises dans le BTP ou autres milieux extrêmement masculins refusent toujours de recruter des femmes au prétexte que les ouvriers qu'elles emploient les harcèlent, humilient et autres.


Je connais un cas d'une boîte de travaux électriques où le chef a dû renvoyer la fille employée pour faire les trucs administratifs parceque sa simple présence faisait s'effondrer le rendement!  :^_^:  

En tout cas ces histoires déguelasses ne font rien pour m'ôter de l'idée qu'au plus on s'affiche publiquement comme progressiste/féministe/allié.e.s... au plus on essaie de noyer le poisson. J'irais jusqu'à dire que c'est axiomatique, à ce niveau d'enculerie.  ::zzz::

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour la 10ème saison d'*Apex Legends*, qui commencera le 3 Août :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/22/r...rgence-season/




Le 27 Juillet commencera aussi la 2ème saison du jeu compétitif de balle au prisonnier *Knockout Cit*, nommée Fight at the Movies :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/22/k...oming-july-27/




Le FPS de survie-aventure dans un train interdimensionnel *Voidtrain* sortira en accès anticipé le 12 Août sur l'Epic Games Store :

https://nofrag.com/voidtrain-le-fps-...pe-le-12-aout/




S'étant pour la plupart fait virer de Twitch, Facebook Gaming et Youtube, les extrémistes violents (comprendre néo-nazi) se mettent à recruter et se financer sur le service de streaming DLive, qui peine ou n'a pas vraiment la volonté d'agir :

https://gizmodo.com/u-s-intel-offici...cle-1847307137

*Zoom* rajoute des jeux multijoueurs à sa plateforme de téléconférences :

https://www.gamesradar.com/zoom-adds...work-meetings/

Suite à la poursuite contre Activision-Blizzard pour son institutionnalisation du harcélement sexuel, les joueurs de *World Of Warcraft* dont un sitting à Oribos, pour protester contre la société :

https://www.polygon.com/22589046/wor...nt-allegations

Une note d'ailleurs, rapport à la réponse d'Activision-Blizzard à la poursuite. Alors, ça commence d'habitude en niant pleinement et simplement les faits, avant d'arriver à "le tableau dépeint par le DFEH n'est pas le Blizzard d'aujourd'hui". C'est cool de plaider son innocence en clamant que de toute façon, on fait plus ces saloperies. Y a un avocat très cher, quelque part, qui doit commencer à pleurer :

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...ead-1847339746
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...uel-47801.html

----------


## Crackhead Funky

KOUB, merci.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Le remake de *Dead Space* est officialisé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC. Et c'est marrant, EA se sent obligé de préciser que ce sera sans microtransactions :


Fermer le studio > attendre quelques années > reprendre la licence pour faire un remake comme les copains

Ils me donnent envie de gerber eux aussi.  :^_^:

----------


## KOUB

Dormir, c'est très surfait,

*Bungie*, qui a eu un contrat d'édition avec le diable, promet qu'il ne tolère pas ce pain-là :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-promi...n-allegations/

Les joueurs de *World Of Warcraft* que le nom de la personne mise en cause dans les allégations de harcélement sexuel soit retiré du jeu. Et il est plus ou moins partout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...sment-lawsuit/

*Respawn* recrute pour un jeu solo "petit mais ambitieux" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/respawn-is-h...yer-adventure/

7 développeurs ayant participé à Borderlands 3 quittent Gearbox pour travailler ensemble sur un nouveau projet :

https://www.thegamer.com/borderlands...-left-gearbox/

Le jeu de bastion *Melty Blood: Type Lumina*, qui doit sortir sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 30 Septembre, présente Arcueid Brunestud :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/melt...nestud-trailer




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *King’s Bounty II*, qui doit sortir le 24 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ces-katharine/




Voici le jeu de stratégie-roguelite *Evertried*, qui doit sortir à l'automne. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/eve...le-bit-hoplite

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1607040/Evertried/




*Football Manager* intégrera le football féminin, mais pas pour la version 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...omens-football

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis à peu près sûr que si Gautoz découvre ce thread, il se fait plus chier à préparer sa matinale et qu'il suit le fil rouge de Koub.

 ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Ptin c'est du journalisme total, le mec ne prend jamais de vacance pour que l'on puisse avoir nos petites news !
Merci Koub !

----------


## Megiddo

Oui, un grand merci pour le boulot, Koub, c'est très agréable d'avoir de la niouze fraîche quotidiennement. Personne ne t'en voudra si tu prends quelques jours de vacances.  ::):

----------


## Kohtsaro

Si il n’est pas payé c’est pour qu’il ne puisse pas prendre de vacances  ::ninja::

----------


## Gtag

Koub devrait faire comme Schreir et faire une newletter quotidienne payante.

----------


## Kazemaho

L'histoire avec Blizzard c'est assez comique du point de vue du consultant externe qui traine dans leur bureau régulièrement depuis 20 ans.

D'abord ca n'a absolument rien de surprenant et je suis meme étonné que ca ai mis autant de temps a sortir vu le climat social actuel.
Apres, je suis curieux de voir ce que va vraiment donner le proces et comment vont réagir les gens ensuite.

On est exactement dans le meme lynchage à la mode que pour un Johnny Deep ou un James Gunn. On condame sur base d'un communiqué partiel sans regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez et essayer de prendre en compte les tenants et les aboutissants.

Ca fait 20 ans que je suis dans l'industrie et honnêtement, Blizzard est un des studios ou il fait le plus bon vivre au global. On parle de quelques incidents sur plusieurs milliers de personnes sur 20 ans.
Ces incidents sont innaceptable, on est bien d'accord et ils ont probablement reagi "trop lentement" avant de virer les gens. Mais dans le contexte, moi perso je trouve ca pas trop mal. On est tres loin de la culture d'entreprise comme chez certains studio et comme certains voudraient le faire croire.

De toute facon, ce sera jamais assez de toute facon pour la vindicte populaire mais si Blizzard a mis en place autant de chose sur les 10 dernieres années, c'etait pas sans raison... Et faut remettre dans le contexte, quand ils ont commencé a s'en occuper c'etait précurseur dans le domaine et loin d'etre a norme.

Concernant la frat boy culture, je suis quand meme etonné qu'aucun journaliste ne precise qu'il y a aussi une forte sororité a Irvine. Apres, ca vends surement moins bien.

Enfin tout ca pour dire que tout n'est pas blanc ou noir, c'est nettement plus compliqué que ca.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Concernant la frat boy culture, je suis quand meme etonné qu'aucun journaliste ne precise qu'il y a aussi une forte sororité a Irvine. Apres, ca vends surement moins bien.


Ben voyons. J'imagine qu'elles harcèlent sexuellement leurs collègues masculins jusqu'à les pousser au suicide ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> je trouve ca pas trop mal.






"pas trop mal".
Ok.

----------


## pipoop

Et c'est reparti

----------


## Zodex

> L'extension Afterlife pour le metroidvania *Death’s Gambit* sortira en 2021 sur Switch, un mois plus tard sur Steam et encore un mois plus tard sur PS4 :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/deat...atures-trailer


Alors ça c'est la meilleur nouvelle de la semaine !  ::lol:: 
J'adore Death's Gambit, et cette nouvelle version va manifestement gommer les quelques défauts que l'on pouvait y trouver (l'arbre de compétence vraiment nul et les raccourcis inutiles, par exemple). Merci pour cette news !

----------


## Shep1

Merci KOUB  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E64UgRBX...pg&name=medium
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E63CsCxW...png&name=large
> 
> "pas trop mal".
> Ok.


Mais non, tu comprends : c'est horrible, *mais c'est pire ailleurs*, donc ça va. Après tout, ce n'est qu'une seule suicidée en 20 ans.  :;): 

Bref, mesdames et messieurs : l'exemple type de pourquoi ce genre de comportement persiste. Pour un coupable, 100 complices qui répètent que "tout n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc", alors que quelqu'un est mort.  ::): 

Si vous avez une promo sur le pop-corn, c'est le moment d'en profiter.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Mais non, tu comprends : c'est horrible, *mais c'est pire ailleurs*, donc ça va. Après tout, ce n'est qu'une seule suicidée en 20 ans. 
> 
> Bref, mesdames et messieurs : l'exemple type de pourquoi ce genre de comportement persiste. Pour un coupable, 100 complices qui répètent que "tout n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc", alors que quelqu'un est mort. 
> 
> Si vous avez une promo sur le pop-corn, c'est le moment d'en profiter.


C'est exactement ce que je dis... on se base sur des infos partielles sans contexte pour juger d'une situation. Et le statement passe du coq à l'ane... en parlant de la relation sexuelle entre 2 personnes et derivant sur d'autres harrasments qu'aurait pu subir d'autre part.
La premiere phrase est une affirmation mais ce n'etait pas de l'abus sexuel, ils etaient en couple... (meme si c'etait son superieur et qu'il avait emenner un butt plug et du lubrifiant).
La seconde phrase, est au conditionnel et il se pourrait que peut-etre elle ai subi "d'autre" (d'autre par rapport a quoi vu que le premier n'est etait pas).
Donc au final, on a. Elle s'est suicide à cause de la relation sexuelle qu'elle avait avec son supérieur mais peut etre elle a eu des abus sexuels au travail.
Mais ils ne font pas le lien entre le suicide et les abus. Ce n'est pas sans raison. C'est une technique en droit américain assez courante pour inciter a l'amalgame entre les deux sujets.

Donc c'est bien ce que je disais, tout n'est pas blanc ou noir. Et la vindicte juge sans faire de nuance.

De nouveau, les fameux cube crawl... des femmes aussi y participent... il y a aussi eu des photos de penis qui ont circuler.... c'est aussi ridicule d'un cote que de l'autre mais ca reste la culture high school americaine, Fraternity comme Sorority.

Mais bon, je vais laisser tomber la car la mesure et la reflexion ne sont clairement pas dans l'air du temps.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mais bon, je vais laisser tomber la car la mesure et la reflexion ne sont clairement pas dans l'air du temps.


On dirait plus que tu fais ton taff de bon petit toutou avec ton damage control en mousse ("Blizzard la boite ou il fait bon de travailler !", "les précurseurs !")... plutôt que de résonner. 
C'est la faute aux sjw de toute façon. Et à metoo, pourquoi pas, on est tellement bien parti.





> mais ca reste la culture high school americaine, Fraternity comme Sorority.


Alors attention, je vais oser dire un truc de fou mais...

ET SI, JUSTEMENT, C’ÉTAIT DE LA MERDE ?

----------


## KaiN34

Je vais rien dire sinon je vais manger un ban, par contre c'est ma tournée de pop-corn.

----------


## Azerty

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Kazemaho

> On dirait plus que tu fais ton taff de bon petit toutou avec ton damage control en mousse ("Blizzard la boite ou il fait bon de travailler !")... plutôt que de résonner. 
> 
> C'est la faute aux sjw de toute façon. Et à metoo, pourquoi pas, on est tellement bien parti.


Je suis consultant externe, je m'en fous de faire du damage control... Je parle juste de mon expérience sur la question, c'est tout. Et concernant la "suicidé", je la connaissais personnellement, lui aussi. Et c'est le gros point ou je peux donner ma main a couper que ca va faire un gros flop au proces car les causes ne sont pas du tout celle-la.
Sinon, pourquoi tu crois que Blizzard emploie plus de femme en proportion que la grosse majorite des autres studios AAA? C'est parce qu'elles aiment ca? Ce sont toutes des masochistes finies?
C'est completement debile comme reflexion. A un moment faut regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez et les interpretations choc des journalistes.

Oui la société a un probleme de misogynie, c'est un fait. Mais clouer au pilori une des societes qui essayent de geré ca le mieux dans le milieu sur base d'une plainte avant meme le proces, c'est completement debile (dans l'air du temps, mais debile).

C'est exactement ce qu'y a été fait avec Chris Avellone... et au final il y  a quand meme plus de chance que ce soit de la couillonnade.

A la rigueur, ils auraient attaque Rockstar, Square ou CDProjekt, ca m'aurait moins choquer. Mais la tu sens que ca veut faire un "example", et je trouve ca contre productif surtout qu'ils ont clairement pris la pire boite pour que ca aboutisse.

Apres, comme j'ai dis en premier lieu, je suis curieux de voir ce que va donner le procès et quel sera le jugement au final. Parce qu'il ne m'appartient pas de juger qui ou quoi que ce soit.

En fait, je suis pas tres clair mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que je pense juste qu'ils font une grosse connerie... car la ce qui risque de se passer, c'est que la lawsuit ne donne rien et tourne en faveur du defendant. Et ca jouera le jeu de ceux qui ne veulent pas que ca change.
Alors qu'ils y a tellement d'autres studios ou c'est vraiment une culture d'entreprise et ou ca pourrait etre significatif... car il faut des exemples, et il faut que les mentalites changent.
Mais en s'attaquant n'importe comment a ceux qui essaye de faire quelque chose (peut etre mal, mais ils ne font clairement pas rien comme c'est sous entendu dans les news), ca risque fortement de se retourner contre la cause juste qu'ils essayent de defendre.

Et je trouve ca con.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mais clouer au pilori une des societes qui essayent de geré ca le mieux dans le milieu sur base d'une plainte avant meme le proces, c'est completement debile (dans l'air du temps, mais debile).


Autant je suis d'accord que c'est une perte de temps d'attendre des conditions de travail idéales dans des boites qui brassent autant d'argent (les raser et foutre Kotick, Bezos et compagnie dans un goulag, ça ira plus vite) , autant on arrive toujours à des extrêmes à peine croyables. 





> A un moment faut regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez et les interpretations choc des journalistes.


Nan, tu veux plutôt dire "a un moment je suis dans le milieu, faut me croire quand je vous dis que c'est la meilleure boite du monde !".

Parce que si je regarde plus loin que le bout de mon nez et sans trop me fier aux journalistes, j'ai aucun mal à imaginer le pire concernant ces boites quand le même schéma se répète encore et encore.
il y a toujours des cas extrêmes qui concernent les boites qui pèsent. Tout le temps. Y'a pas un seul jeu produit par un gros éditeur que tu peux acheter l'esprit tranquille.

Concernant "les médias et gnagna l'air du temps de juger à l'emporte pièce", j'ai envie de vous rappeler un temps pas si reculé dans lequel internet n'existait pas, ou des meurtriers, chefs de secte et autres passaient à la télévision sans un soupçon avant que la merde éclate. Il y a aussi eu un petit fait divers il y a quelque temps, Dreyfus quelque chose, je sais plus. 

Faut se sortir la tête du cul, le pouvoir des médias n'a pas attendu la dernière décennie pour exister.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis consultant externe, je m'en fous de faire du damage control...


Et pourtant tu en fais. Bon chien.




> Oui la société a un probleme de misogynie, c'est un fait. Mais clouer au pilori une des societes qui essayent de geré ca le mieux dans le milieu sur base d'une plainte avant meme le proces, c'est completement debile (dans l'air du temps, mais debile).


Mec, t'as dit toi-même que tu étais étonné que ça ne soit pas sorti avant. Tu le savais. C'est plus le moment de faire comme si c'était nouveau, et potentiellement faux.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Autant je suis d'accord que c'est une perte de temps d'attendre des conditions de travail idéales dans des boites qui brassent autant d'argent (les raser et foutre Kotick, Bezos et compagnie dans un goulag, ça ira plus vite) , autant on arrive toujours à des extrêmes à peine croyables. 
> 
> Nan, tu veux plutôt dire "a un moment je suis dans le milieu, faut me croire quand je vous dis que c'est la meilleure boite du monde !".
> 
> Parce que si je regarde plus loin que le bout de mon nez et sans trop me fier aux journalistes, j'ai aucun mal à imaginer le pire concernant ces boites quand le même schéma se répète encore et encore.
> il y a toujours des cas extrêmes qui concernent les boites qui pèsent. Tout le temps. Y'a pas un seul jeu produit par un gros éditeur que tu peux acheter l'esprit tranquille.


A mais je dis pas que c'est la meilleure boite du monde, pour ca il ne faut clairement pas bosser dans le jeu video AAA  :^_^: 

Sinon oui, toutes les grosses boites ont eu des drames.... Que ce soit dans le jeu video ou pas. Et tu sais quoi? C'est pareil partout en fait. Si fallait commencer a commencer a compter les suicides au Japon, on achete plus jamais rien qui vient de chez eux.
C'est triste a dire mais c'est comme ca.

Et je te rejoins que la mentalité High School américaine c'est de la merde, mais ca reste leur culture. Donc peu de chance que ca passe pas au proces chez eux.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon oui, toutes les grosses boites ont eu des drames.... Que ce soit dans le jeu video ou pas. Et tu sais quoi? C'est pareil partout en fait.


Notamment grâce à des individus dans ton genre.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Et pourtant tu en fais. Bon chien.


sur le forum de CanardPC? Serieusement? Waouh quel damage control de fou.... Je suis sur que je vais toucher un gros cheque pour ca.
Nan mais sérieux... Y a du niveau la quand meme. Tu as deja ete plus fin que ca  :^_^: 




> Mec, t'as dit toi-même que tu étais étonné que ça ne soit pas sorti avant. Tu le savais. C'est plus le moment de faire comme si c'était nouveau, et potentiellement faux.


Ah mais j'ai jamais dis que c'etait faux. Rien dans le filing n'est faux. Mais c'est incomplet.
Et je suis surpris que ca ne soit pas sorti avant car ca fait des annees qu'on en parle et c'est "a la mode" ce genre de lawsuit. C'est dans l'ere du temps su tu veux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Notamment grâce à des individus dans ton genre.


Parce que tu crois vraiment que j'ai la moindre influence la dessus? Je ne participe pas (comme la majorite des gens dans la majorité des boites en fait), j'ai rien à faire de plus...

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah mais j'ai jamais dis que c'etait faux. Rien dans le filing n'est faux. Mais c'est incomplet.


Super. Tu t'attends à ce que des trucs excusent ces comportements ?

Si oui, tes propos sont à vomir. Rien ne peut excuser ça.

Si non, quel est l'intérêt de ton propos ? Qu'est-ce que ça change que ce soit incomplet ?

Bref, tout est vrai, mais tu es quand-même en train de les défendre...




> Parce que tu crois vraiment que j'ai la moindre influence la dessus? Je ne participe pas (comme la majorite des gens dans la majorité des boites en fait), j'ai rien à faire de plus...


En l'ignorant et en l'excusant, tu y participes.

----------


## KaiN34

> Super. Tu t'attends à ce que des trucs excusent ces comportements ?


Ben oui puisque d'après lui il étaient en couple impossible qu'il y ai eu agression sexuelle/harcèlement/etc..  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Heuuu il se passe quoi ici !? Ah oui c'est le topic des news suis con.

----------


## Haelnak

Et on est vendredi.


En général j'aime bien les échanges entre les news, ça donne un peu de vie au fil RSS de KOUB. On a à la fois notre dose d'actu JV, et du blabla de forum. C'est cool. 
Mais, là, non, on sait d'avance que ça va partir en vrille.

----------


## ExPanda

Et beh...  ::mellow::

----------


## Zerger

Ah un tribunal twitter, ca faisait longtemps.
Mieux vaut enchainer sur de nouvelles niouzes

En manque de Diablo?
*La nouvelle saison de Diablo 3 commence ce soir!
La nouvelle saison du mod ProjectDiablo 2 commence ce soir!*

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais, là, ce n'est vraiment pas un sujet à aborder, ne serait-ce que parce que les chances que ça ne parte pas en vrille en quelques posts sont nulles.


Le plus con là-dedans, c'est que le sujet était terminé.




> Ah un tribunal twitter, ca faisait longtemps.


Oui bien-sûr, c'est clairement ça le problème ici.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Super. Tu t'attends à ce que des trucs excusent ces comportements ?
> 
> Si oui, tes propos sont à vomir. Rien ne peut excuser ça.
> 
> Si non, quel est l'intérêt de ton propos ? Qu'est-ce que ça change que ce soit incomplet ?
> 
> Bref, tout est vrai, mais tu es quand-même en train de les défendre...


Ah mais je defends ou excuse personne, je dis juste que le contexte peut expliquer certaines choses oui. 
Et surtout, je dis qu'ils se sont trompés de cible et qu'il y ai de grande chance que ca leur backfire a la gueule et que justement ca ai l'effet inverse sur le long terme que celui qu'il faudrait que ce genre de cas ai.

Les affirmations du filing sont vraies. Les conditionnels du filing sont justement cela, du conditionnel qu'il va falloir prouver au tribunal.
Il faut bien faire la disctinction dans un filing tel que celui la entre les affirmations de l'accusation et le conditionnel de l'accusation. Tout va se jouer la dessus.

Donc oui, elle s'est suicidé à cause d'une sexual relationship (je ne sais pas comment le traduire en francais, relation sexual a long terme? Pas sexual intercourse quoi...) qu'elle avait avec son supérieur. Et celui-ci avait amené un butt plug et du lubrifiant pour leur business trip.
Il est juste préciser ensuite sans qu'une corrélation ne soit faite (ca va etre le travail du procureur ca, s'il y voit une corrélation) que d'apres les dires d'autre employé, peut-etre aurait-elle subit du sexual harrasement sur son lieu de travail (encore une fois, je n'ai pas la traduction de la nuance en francais car ce n'est pas un sexual abuse qui n'est pas passible de la meme peine).

Par contre, donc la seule cause du suicide est "Elle avait une relation sexuelle a long terme avec son supérieur". C'est tres mince comme cause, tu te doutes qu'il doit y avoir autre chose derriere.
Et le filing ne fait pas de correlation entre le suicide et le sexual harrasment de facon direct, ce n'est pas sans raison.
Et a partir de la ca c'est transformé en "Elle s'est suicide parce qu'elle etait victime de sexual harrasement".
Ben non, c'est pas ce qui est ecrit...

Tout ce que je dis c'est qu'il faut prendre le temps de reflechir, de bien lire et de prendre en compte tous les elements avant de condamner. C'est comme ca que fonctionne la justice d'ailleurs. Mais c'est pas une facon de faire qui plait et ce n'est pas comme ca qu'internet fonctionne, j'en suis bien conscient (mais si j'espere encore).





> En l'ignorant et en l'excusant, tu y participes.


Bien sur, sauf que je pense avoir peu de chance de me tromper en disant que j'ai surement fait plus que toi concernant ce sujet dans ce domaine que toi. Mais maintenant c'est a votre génération de faire son taf, plus la mienne.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah mais je defends ou excuse personne









> Bien sur, sauf que je pense avoir peu de chance de me tromper en disant que j'ai surement fait plus que toi concernant ce sujet dans ce domaine que toi.


J'aimerais bien savoir sur quoi tu te bases pour dire ça. Parce que vu que tes propos me donnent un peu envie de vomir, je ne crois pas une seule seconde que tu puisses être plus engagé sur ce sujet que moi.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais bah file vomir et on passe à autre chose

----------


## Molina

> Ah mais je defends ou excuse personne, je dis juste que le contexte peut expliquer certaines choses oui. 
> Et surtout, je dis qu'ils se sont trompés de cible et qu'il y ai de grande chance que ca leur backfire a la gueule et que justement ca ai l'effet inverse sur le long terme que celui qu'il faudrait que ce genre de cas ai.
> 
> Les affirmations du filing sont vraies. Les conditionnels du filing sont justement cela, du conditionnel qu'il va falloir prouver au tribunal.
> Il faut bien faire la disctinction dans un filing tel que celui la entre les affirmations de l'accusation et le conditionnel de l'accusation. Tout va se jouer la dessus.
> 
> Donc oui, elle s'est suicidé à cause d'une sexual relationship (je ne sais pas comment le traduire en francais, relation sexual a long terme? Pas sexual intercourse quoi...) qu'elle avait avec son supérieur. Et celui-ci avait amené un butt plug et du lubrifiant pour leur business trip.
> Il est juste préciser ensuite sans qu'une corrélation ne soit faite (ca va etre le travail du procureur ca, s'il y voit une corrélation) que d'apres les dires d'autre employé, peut-etre aurait-elle subit du sexual harrasement sur son lieu de travail (encore une fois, je n'ai pas la traduction de la nuance en francais car ce n'est pas un sexual abuse qui n'est pas passible de la meme peine).
> 
> ...


L'histoire a l'air plus sérieuse et concrète que ça. C'est carrément un état qui va en justice, après une longue enquête interne.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Oui bien-sûr, c'est clairement ça le problème ici.




Ça ne va plus ! LE BLEU TE CONSUME !

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouais bah file vomir et on passe à autre chose


T'es libre de poster des news pour nous faire passer à autre chose.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Vu que tes propos me donnent un peu envie de vomir, je n'y crois pas une seule seconde.


Tu as envie de vomir quand on t'incites a lire correctement un texte avant d'y réagir?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nov

> Et on est vendredi.
> 
> 
> En général j'aime bien les échanges entre les news, ça donne un peu de vie au fil RSS de KOUB. On a à la fois notre dose d'actu JV, et du blabla de forum. C'est cool. 
> Mais, là, non, on sait d'avance que ça va partir en vrille.


Ta deuxième version était meilleure je trouve.

Après, réagir sur l'émotion ça donne rarement des trucs très réfléchis. C'est dommage d'ailleurs parce que c'est tout de même un sujet qui nous concerne plus ou moins directement, vu que si on est ici c'est qu'on s'intéresse un minimum au jeu vidéo.

----------


## Maximelene

> https://i.ibb.co/R46S1kk/maxi.jpg
> 
> Ça ne va plus ! LE BLEU TE CONSUME !


C'est malin. Je suis *obligé* de l'utiliser maintenant.  ::(: 

Je peux avoir un bleu un peu plus clair ? Genre mer des Caraïbes ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> T'es libre de poster des news pour nous faire passer à autre chose.


Comme tu sais pas lire, je me permets de quoter Zerger.




> En manque de Diablo?
> *La nouvelle saison de Diablo 3 commence ce soir!
> La nouvelle saison du mod ProjectDiablo 2 commence soir!*


C'était obligé que le sujet parte en couille. Vous êtes lourds. Tous.

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu as envie de vomir quand on t'incites a lire correctement un texte avant d'y réagir?


Je l'ai lu le texte. C'est justement pour ça que tes propos venant défendre les personnes incriminées me donnent envie de vomir.




> Comme tu sais pas lire, je me permets de quoter Zerger.


Je sais lire, merci. Figures-toi que pour passer à autre chose, faut une news un minimum intéressante. Et en l’occurrence, vu qu'on est en train de critiquer Blizzard, je suis pas sûr qu'une news sur Diablo 3 soit très adaptée.  ::rolleyes:: 




> C'était obligé que le sujet parte en couille. Vous êtes lourds. Tous.


Le sujet avait réussi à se conclure sans partie en couille avant que quelqu'un se décide à venir défendre des gens visiblement responsables d'un suicide.  :;):

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je sais lire, merci. Figures-toi que pour passer à autre chose, faut une news un minimum intéressante. Et en l’occurrence, vu qu'on est en train de critiquer Blizzard, je suis pas sûr qu'une news sur Diablo 3 soit très adaptée.


Oui pas faux, mais je m'accroche à ce que je peux pour sauver les meubles.

----------


## Kazemaho

Ca va, on est encore resté courtois. On discute c'est tout, bande de rabat-joie  ::trollface:: 

Sinon niveau news intéressante c'est que la Cérémonie d'ouverture de JO était plein d'OST de Jeux Video... et ca c'est cool.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je peux avoir un bleu un peu plus clair ? Genre mer des Caraïbes ?


Tain mais cette génération, elle est exigeante en plus d’être ingrate.  ::O: 



Maintenant on arrête les colorations !





> Oui pas faux, mais je m'accroche à ce que je peux pour sauver les meubles.


Nan mais j'avoue j'ai gloussé, un point à Zerger pour le culot.

----------


## Maximelene

Cette coloration est ratée. Je garde le violet. Merci.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

> Le sujet avait réussi à se conclure sans partie en couille avant que quelqu'un se décide à venir défendre des gens visiblement responsables d'un suicide.


 :Facepalm:  Let's agree to disagree.
Je te propose un deal, si apres le proces tu as raison et la culture toxique masculiniste de ce studio est responsable du suicide de cette femme je te fais des excuses.
Si au contraire, le suicide a une toute autre raison qui n'a rien à voir avec ca, tu me fais des excuses (genre le gars ne voulait pas se marier, ou avoir d'enfant, ou quitter sa femme pour sa maitresse, etc etc).

Et on en reparle dans 3/4 ans a la fin du procès (ou on aura tous oublié de toute facon).  ::siffle:: 
Sur ce je vous souhaite bon vent, je reviens dans 1 mois apres les vacances  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

Tu es au courant que ce suicide n'est que le truc le plus extrême du procès, et pas l'intégralité ?

Je te ferais des excuses si le procès détermine que personne n'avait rien à se reprocher dans cet affaire. Mais comme tu as déjà admis que rien n'étais faux, je pense que je peux continuer à fustiger les personnes concernées, et tout individu prenant leur défense.  :;):

----------


## Orhin

> Si fallait commencer a commencer a compter les suicides au Japon, on achete plus jamais rien qui vient de chez eux.


Ouais enfin je suis pas sur que citer le pays ayant un des environnement de travail les plus toxique (parmis les pays riches) soit vraiment pertinent.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Si au contraire, le suicide a une toute autre raison qui n'a rien à voir avec *ca*, tu me fais des excuses


Mais ce *ça* est bien réel ? On est tous d'accord sur ce point au final.

Donc ça n'a rien à voir mais on a quand même appris que certains s'amusent à partager des photos de leur copine morte, entre autres. 
Peu importe le verdict, c'est maintenant connu et c'est plus une histoire qui traine en interne. 

Au pire rien ne bouge (ce que je pense avec Activision derrière), au mieux ces gens marcheront maintenant sur des œufs. J'ai beaucoup de mal à voir en quoi l'information peut avoir un impact négatif pour les employés.

Un impact négatif pour l'éditeur et les responsables ? Oui... c'est le but.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Mais ce *ça* est bien réel ? On est tous d'accord sur ce point au final.


200%, je dis juste qu'a force de mixer des trucs irréfutables et justes avec des conneries (et oui je sais, je suis braqué sur ce point la car ca touche un couple d'ami, désolé), ca va desservir la cause et c'est con.

----------


## Haelnak

> [...] Donc ça n'a rien à voir mais on a quand même appris que* certains s'amusent à partager des photos de leur copine morte*, entre autres. [...]


What ?!  ::huh:: 

Moi je comprends que la photo a tourné avant le suicide de la victime. Ce qui reste bien sûr écœurant et pas plus excusable, mais tout de même un cran moins haut sur l'échelle du glauco-malsain.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais j'ai mal tourné le truc, on se partage juste des photos du vagin de notre collègue entre _boys_.






> 200%, je dis juste qu'a force de mixer des trucs irréfutables et justes avec des conneries (et oui je sais, je suis braqué sur ce point la car ca touche un couple d'ami, désolé), ca va desservir la cause et c'est con.



Nan mais la on monte d'un cran, si tu sais qu'il y a des conneries dans le communiqué tu devrais témoigner autre part que sur cpc.

Donc au début c'est une boite dans laquelle _on s'arrache les places on se régale au boulot_, maintenant j'ai raison à 200% quand je parle de boite toxique, je suis perdu.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Nan mais la on monte d'un cran, si tu sais qu'il y a des conneries dans le communiqué tu devrais témoigner autre part que sur cpc.


J'aime bien ce forum moi. C'est un peu ma deuxieme maison depuis le temps et le dernier espace (avec twitter un tout petit peu) ou je participe en ligne en fait  :^_^: 
Par contre, personne n'a fait tourner de photos de sa copine morte.... ca deviens n'importe quoi les amalgames la.

Apres, si tu parles de témoigner vis a vis de la justice, on doit etre 2000 a etre au courant de cette histoire... ca a rien de secret. Je suppose qu'un membre de la famille aura surement plus de poids dans ce genre de truc qu'un ami.

Le probleme, ca va aller au tribunal. Les avocats vont utiliser la moidnre faile pour instaler le doute et si le proces tourne a l'avantage de Blizzard... On va avoir des hordes de debiles qui vont utiliser ca pour en rajouter une couche en mode "voila, c'etait des conneries. Honte aux fausses accusations. Cancel Culture SJW, bouh bouh bouh".
Et ca c'est dur car ca fout en l'air des années de combat pour rien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc au début c'est une boite dans laquelle _on s'arrache les places on se régale au boulot_, maintenant j'ai raison à 200% quand je parle de boite toxique, je suis perdu.


Alors, Blizzard c'est une boite avec pres de 1000 personnes (je sais pas ou en sont les derniers comptes). Divise en une trentain d'equipe qui pour la plupart se croise 2/3 fois par an grand max. La on parle de probleme dans 1 equipe (voire 2 max).
Donc oui, c'est une boite ou le cadre de travail est globalement agreable comparé a d'autre dans le meme milieu ou l'ambiance est merdique. Mais ca n'empeche qu'il y a des problemes. Mais c'est loin d'etre majoritaire et une culture d'entreprise. C'est clairement pas le cas dans toutes la boite.

----------


## Dicsaw

> On va avoir des hordes de debiles qui vont utiliser ca pour en rajouter une couche en mode "voila, c'etait des conneries. Honte aux fausses accusations. Cancel Culture SJW, bouh bouh bouh".


Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire mais ceux qui vont te sortir ce genre de merde, peu importe la tournure du procès, ils seront présents. 

Au delà d'un suicide, il y a des accusations graves de harcèlement et d'une culture apparemment employée depuis un moment quelque part. Donc je répète, à moins que ces accusations sortent de nul part, peu importe le verdict, ce seront des informations maintenant connues... et ça j'ai du mal à voir en quoi c'est un mal, peu importe ce que la mafia de connards peuvent en dire sur internet.

Personne sur internet n'a le pouvoir de véritablement juger qui que ce soit, y'a que Big Bear et les deux débiles du fond pour le croire. 
Par contre si l'information peut faire réfléchir, c'est toujours bon à prendre. Surtout de nos jours ou les entreprises ont beaucoup (BEAUCOUP) de poids et ou les _gamers_ sont prêts à dire amen à tout tant qu'ils ont leurs dernières sorties, leurs patchs ou je sais pas quoi d'autres. 






> Mais c'est loin d'etre majoritaire et une culture d'entreprise. C'est clairement pas le cas dans toutes la boite.


Nan mais le refrain sur les flics je le connais, ça change pas le fait que globalement ils peuvent aller se faire brosser.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire mais ceux qui vont te sortir ce genre de merde, peu importe la tournure du procès, ils seront présents. 
> 
> Au delà d'un suicide, il y a des accusations graves de harcèlement et d'une culture apparemment employée depuis un moment quelque part. Donc je répète, à moins que ces accusations sortent de nul part, peu importe le verdict, ce seront des informations maintenant connues... et ça j'ai du mal à voir en quoi c'est un mal, peu importe ce que la mafia de connards peuvent en dire sur internet.


C'est deja connu....vu que la majorité des accusés a deja été viré... depuis longtemps pour certains (mais pas assez vite, ca je suis tout a fait d'accord).
C'etait juste pas connu "du grand public". Et vu les reactions disproportionnés, je sais pas si c'etait une mauvaise chose...
On en est a voir du harcelement sur des streamers la parce qu'ils font du contenu de jeux blizzard ou du cosplay de perso blizzard.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Tellure

> L'histoire a l'air plus sérieuse et concrète que ça. C'est carrément un état qui va en justice, après une longue enquête interne.


Voilà, on a eu une enquête de deux ans, une plainte en justice d'une agence d'état, une longue procédure judiciaire à venir (et une défense un peu #Icicestcool de Blizzard). Difficile de croire que ça soit une petite histoire ni que l'on sache tout dessus.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et vu les reactions disproportionnés, je sais pas si c'etait une mauvaise chose...


Je sais pas, j'ai pas vu les studios brulés et Kotick n'est pas passé à la guillotine non plus. Ça doit rester gérable. 






> On en est a voir du harcelement sur des streamers la parce qu'ils font du contenu de jeux blizzard ou du cosplay de perso blizzard.


Ah bah, la routourne tourne, à l'époque si quelqu'un OSAIT remettre en question le design des persos d'Overwatch c'était la shitstorm des internets, le fandom en première ligne de défense. 
Ironie à part, il suffit de ne plus acheter du Activision, ça vaudra toute la haine du monde, ces boites sont de toute façon intouchables.

----------


## Nono

Et voilà, on envoie KOUB se reposer, et c'est le bordel.

Désolé, j'ai pas de news. J'ai cherché pourtant, promis.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Un sage a dit un jour : _"on s'en balance les couilles."_

----------


## Maximelene

Un autre a dit : _"Ce n'est pas parce que TU t'en fous que c'est le cas des autres. Le fait même que cette discussion ai lieu prouve que ton avis sur le sujet n'est pas universel."_

----------


## Spawn

> Un sage a dit un jour : _"on s'en balance les couilles."_


La légende dit qu'il peut maintenant voler de ses propres couilles.

----------


## Kody

Sinon une nouvelle news: Max Payne a 20 aujourd'hui. Remedy a posté une vidéo pour l'occasion.






> L'histoire avec Blizzard c'est assez comique du point de vue du consultant externe qui traine dans leur bureau régulièrement depuis 20 ans.
> 
> D'abord ca n'a absolument rien de surprenant et je suis meme étonné que ca ai mis autant de temps a sortir vu le climat social actuel.
> Apres, je suis curieux de voir ce que va vraiment donner le proces et comment vont réagir les gens ensuite.
> 
> On est exactement dans le meme lynchage à la mode que pour un Johnny Deep ou un James Gunn. On condame sur base d'un communiqué partiel sans regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez et essayer de prendre en compte les tenants et les aboutissants.
> 
> Ca fait 20 ans que je suis dans l'industrie et honnêtement, Blizzard est un des studios ou il fait le plus bon vivre au global. On parle de quelques incidents sur plusieurs milliers de personnes sur 20 ans.
> Ces incidents sont innaceptable, on est bien d'accord et ils ont probablement reagi "trop lentement" avant de virer les gens. Mais dans le contexte, moi perso je trouve ca pas trop mal. On est tres loin de la culture d'entreprise comme chez certains studio et comme certains voudraient le faire croire.
> ...


Ils ont l'air de bien payer chez Blizzard.

----------


## Ariath

> Sinon une nouvelle news


Ca n'a rien à faire ici !!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si non, quel est l'intérêt de ton propos ? Qu'est-ce que ça change que ce soit incomplet ?
> .


Alors je m'en fous de ce  débat précis, mais cette remarque je la trouve peu judicieuse. 
Evidemment que c'est important d'avoir un tableau complet. Osef si ça change pas grand chose par rapport à celui qui n'est pas terminé, mais pour jauger au mieux une situation (pas forcément judiciaire)  il est quand même préférable d'avoir un maximum d'éléments.
C'est pas pour rien qu'on a un truc s'appelant les circonstances atténuantes ou aggravantes: si on se contentait de l'acte final pour juger ce serait certes plus facile, mais pas forcément "équitable". Il est plus aisé de comprendre et pardonner à un type vivant dans  la rue/pauvre/écrasé par la vie qui en vient à commettre des cambriolages pour survivre qu'à un banquier riche qui va chercher à frauder ou détourner de l'argent pour se payer une résidence tertiaire. 
Ta remarque  sous-entend limite qu'on a pas besoin d'avoir tous les détails et faits pour juger et condamner. Je trouve ça plutôt malsain comme raisonnement...
Après, chacun doit assumer ses actes et recevoir ce qu'il mérite, c'est sûr.


Et cette curée sur Kaz....Tain mais calmez-vous un peu, le mec n'a pas clamé que la nana était une grosse menteuse et qu'on s'en foutait de son histoire. Moi je bosse pas dans le milieu, je ne suis payé par personne (dommage d'ailleurs, Blibli si tu passes par là...), je suis aussi choqué par l'affaire remontée, mais j'ai pas l'impression du VRP qui vient défendre son patron....On va sombrer dans le Noir/Blanc général comme le reste de ce putain d'internet de merde ?

----------


## Maximelene

Cette remarque concernait évidemment, de manière spécifique, le débat en cours. Je ne pense pas que, dans un tel cas, il puisse y avoir des circonstances atténuantes. Le fait que les infos qu'on ait soient incomplètes ne change rien ici : au pire les infos ajoutées dépeignent une situation pire encore, au mieux elles ne changeront rien.

Mais oui, de manière générale, avoir toutes les informations est important.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi ce qui me choque le plus c'est le petit patron qui délègue ses tâches à son "assistante" pour....Jouer à Call Of Duty.
Le mec peut jouer peinard et il est apparemment  obligé de se taper les jeux de merde de son boss. ET PERSONNE NE S'INDIGNE !!! Justice à deux vitesses !!!

----------


## Tenebris

> Et voilà, on envoie KOUB se reposer, et c'est le bordel.
> 
> Désolé, j'ai pas de news. J'ai cherché pourtant, promis.


C'est le bordel parce que tous les KOUB sont permis du coup  ::P:

----------


## Elma

> Sinon une nouvelle news: Max Payne a 20 aujourd'hui. Remedy a posté une vidéo pour l'occasion.


Elle est marrante cette vidéo, il a vraiment une tete de dingue exactement celle du premier (je sais que c'etais calqué sur lui mais à ce point c'est fou). Du coup ça donne l'impression de voir un remaster avec des graphismes de ouf.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Avant que tout parte en couille, des gens m'ont remercié et ça m'a bien fait plaisir.  :Emo: 

(Je vous cache pas qu'il y a du nouveau dans l'affaire Actiblibli-Californie ...)

Voici quelques infos sur le prochain *Jurassic World Evolution 2* avec des fonctionnalités de gestion affinées et des espèces volantes ... Reste à savoir si ce sera un vrai jeu de gestion et pas juste un jeu de design d'enclos à DLC multiples comme le premier :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050841389.html




Le JRPG *Astria Ascending*, qui doit sortir le 30 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes, inclura un mini-jeu à base de collectibles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050841373.html




Le produit dérivé en VR *Zombieland: Headshot Fever* sortira sur Steam le 29 Juillet ... Acheter Superhot a l'air d'être une meilleur idée :

https://nofrag.com/zombieland-headsh...le-29-juillet/




La sortie de *Monster Hunter Stories 2* s'est bien passée, mais c'est moins le cas pour le patch 1.1 qui a introduit pas de mal de bugs. Capcom travaille à un correctif qui sera super bien et corrigera tous les problèmes en plus de faire revenir l'être aimé et de faire repousser les cheveux :

https://www.destructoid.com/monster-...bug-fixes-faq/

Une bêta ouverte de *Battlefield 2042* aura lieu en Septembre, avec un accès plus tôt pour ceux qui ont pré-commandé le jeu. Ne faites pas ça :

https://www.gamesradar.com/battlefie...or-pre-orders/

La convention spéciale Dreams, le jeu pour faire des jeux de Playstation, fort judicieusement nommée *DreamsCom* aura lieu du 27 Juillet au 2 Août, en ligne, dans Dreams :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dreams-ho...ion-next-week/




Dans un coin de la nouvelle région récemment débloquée de *Genshin Impact*, nommée Inazuma, les joueurs se plaignent de l'agressivité des éclairs, qui peuvent apparemment même frapper pendant les cinématiques :

https://www.gamesradar.com/genshin-i...tning-strikes/

La mise à jour du 27 Juillet d'*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* rajoutera un level scaling optionnel et les épées à une main :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-next-week/

La bêta ouverte du FPS avec du portal dedans, *Splitgate*, a été interrompue en raison de l'énorme afflux de joueurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/splitgate-b...rvers-offline/





Un développeur de la trilogie *Dead Space* est consultant sur le remake et le trouve respectueux du jeu original :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-dead-...-a-consultant/

Mais dans une interview à IGN, le producteur et le directeur créatif du jeu ont parlé immersion "plus profonde et plus interactive", absence de temps de chargement, graphismes améliorés, amélioration de l'histoire (vous aussi, ça vous fait un peu peur ?) et surtout absence de microtransactions. Sans déconner, travailler pour une boîte où le marketing est obligé de préciser qu'il n'y aura pas de microtransactions dans un jeu payant, ça doit pas être facile tous les jours :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...-learning-from

Première mise à jour aujourd'hui sur l'agriculture pour *Hokko Life*, l'Animal Crossing du PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/144...e-la-ferme.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures-puzzles *The Plane Effect* sortira le 12 Août sur consoles de nouvelle génération, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/the-...ches-august-12




Le moddeur gregorpl123 a reconstruit tous les niveaux de *Project IGI 1 et 2* dans l'éditeur de niveaux de Far Cry 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/someo...-in-far-cry-5/




Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, Blizzard aurait retardé l'annonce d'une nouvelle carte pour *Overwatch* suite à l'annonce d'un procès :

https://www.pcgamer.com/overwatch-ma...e-allegations/

Bobby Kotick a envoyé un mail aux employés d'*Activision-Blizzard*, et J. Allen Brack, le président de Blizzard, aussi. Ainsi que Fran Townsend, ancienne conseillère à la sécurité intérieure de George W. Bush, exécutive fraichement embauchée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...espread-abuse/
https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3856...ng_company.php









Évidemment, le dernier mail, expliquant que la poursuite est injuste et que vraiment ça va faire du mal à leur politique d'inclusion et d'égalité fait un peu chier les employé(e)s. Nan mais vraiment, faire un déballage public du harcélement sexuel généralisé et du fait que les femmes soient moins récompensées pour leur travail, franchement, ça fait du mal à notre politique d'égalité reconnue mondialement qui semble bien être un bon gros mensonge. Surtout quand les DRH ne font vraiment rien suites aux plaintes. 

Et histoire de mettre le mail de Brack en perspective :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3856...nt_lawsuit.php




> One portion of the lawsuit alleges that Alex Afrasiabi, former senior creative director of World of Warcraft, sexually harassed multiple women working at Blizzard during events like BlizzCon. That account specifically mentions Brack, alleging that Afrasiabi's behavior was brought to his attention on multiple occasions but that Brack responded with only verbal warnings. According to the suit, verbal correction did little to stop Afrasiabi's behavior.


Finalement, les langues se délient suite à la poursuite :

https://kotaku.com/the-activision-bl...n-h-1847350882

Le boss-rush *Eldest Souls* sortira le 29 Juillet sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/eld...anciens-arrive




Le jeu de deckbuilding *Banners of Ruin* sortira d'accès anticipé sur PC le 29 Juillet :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ban...pe-deckbuilder




Pour la cérémonie d'ouverture des *Jeux Olympiques de Tokyo* ... Plein de musiques de jeux vidéos pour le défilé des athlètes :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tok...deo-game-music




> Dragon Quest - "Introduction: Lotto Theme"
>     Final Fantasy - "Victory Fanfare"
>     Tales of Series - "Sley's Theme-Guru-"
>     Monster Hunter - "Proof of Hero"
>     Kingdom Hearts - "Olympus Coliseum"
>     Chrono Trigger - "Frog Theme"
>     Ace Combat - "First Flight"
>     Tales of Series - "Royal Capital-Dignified"
>     Monster Hunter - "Wind of Departure"
> ...


Le jeu où on cache le bouton d'autodestruction à Noël Malware, *Carrier Command 2*, pourra se jouer en VR :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/die...have-a-vr-mode

Le RPG avec des démons slaves, *Black Book* sortira le 10 Août sur PC (Steam EGS et GOG). Un prologue est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dem...ches-in-august

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Book_Prologue/

----------


## KOUB

Le *Doodle* créé pour les jeux olympiques de Tokyo est un mini-RPG que plein de monde trouve sympathique :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...t-needed-to-be
https://www.pcgamer.com/googles-late...-olympics-rpg/




*Max Payne* a 20 ans. Pour fêter ça, le scénariste (et visage du personnage) du premier a fait une petite vidéo:

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-47804.html




EVGA a annoncé qu'ils remplaceront gratuitement les RTX3090 qui semblent avoir grillé suite à la bêta du MMO d'Amazon *New World*. Ce ne sont pas non plus les seules cartes qui semblent avoir des problèmes, certes moins graves, avec le jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/evga-confirm...rtx-3090-rmas/





Durant un postmortem à la GDC, des développeurs du MMO *Star Wars Galaxies* expliquent pourquoi le jeu a fermé. C'est parce que les marketeux ont décidé de foutre des Jedis partout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-ga...s-why-it-died/

Le dernière skin de *PUBG Mobile*, qui ressemblait quand même pas mal à la direction artistique et au nom d'Hypnospace Outlaw, change de nom, probablement parce que c'était vraiment trop gros :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pubg-mobiles...ospace-outlaw/

Valve dit ne pas avoir trouvé de jeux qui ne tournent pas sur son *Steam Deck* :

https://www.thegamer.com/valve-steam-deck-handle/

30 millions de copies écoulées pour *Human Fall Flat* :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ld-30m-copies/

Le jeu de plateformes 3D *Omno* sortira le 29 Juillet sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/omn...ce-date-sortie

https://store.steampowered.com/app/969760/Omno/?beta=0




eBay a supprimé toutes les annonces concernant les ventes de réservations de *Steam Deck* à des prix délirants :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-deck-scalpers

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, *Dragon Age 4* avance bien et devrait sortir en 2023 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/22/d...-2023-release/

*Orcs Must Die! 3* a enfin quitté son exclusivité Stadia et est disponible sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cs_Must_Die_3/

----------


## KaiN34

> Le moddeur gregorpl123 a reconstruit tous les niveaux de *Project IGI 1 et 2* dans l'éditeur de niveaux de Far Cry 5 :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/someo...-in-far-cry-5/
> 
> https://youtu.be/PuWagJVvZvc


 :Vibre:

----------


## runner

> Sinon une nouvelle news: Max Payne a 20 aujourd'hui. Remedy a posté une vidéo pour l'occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Ils ont l'air de bien payer chez Blizzard.


Que j'aimerai un Max Payne 4.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

30 FPS en 1280x800 pour les jeux qui tourneront sur le PC portable maquillé en console dénommé Steam Deck.



> Deck developer, Pierre-Loup Griffais, has detailed that *Valve is targeting 800p and 30Hz* for games running on the new Steam Deck handheld gaming PC.


https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/valve-ste...30-fps-target/
C'est pas irréaliste car le 1280x800 est une résolution peu gourmande vu les perfs du gpu. 

Par contre, du 30 fps uniquement, la master race a déjà prévu une manifestation devant les bureaux de Valve. ::trollface::

----------


## phyllobates

> Valve dit ne pas avoir trouvé de jeux qui ne tournent pas sur son Steam Deck :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/valve-steam-deck-handle/


Plus qu'a attendre que les joueurs les trouvent et qu'ils le fassent savoir en termes mesurés polis et respectueux comme à leur grande habitude  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

> Le moddeur gregorpl123 a reconstruit tous les niveaux de *Project IGI 1 et 2* dans l'éditeur de niveaux de Far Cry 5 :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/someo...-in-far-cry-5/
> 
> https://youtu.be/PuWagJVvZvc


Mais !  ::o: 

Mais je réinstalle le jeu de ce pas !  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> Plus qu'a attendre que les joueurs les trouvent et qu'ils le fassent savoir en termes mesurés polis et respectueux comme à leur grande habitude


Ouais je ne sais pas si pour Valve "tourner" veut dire la même chose que pour ceux qui se sont battus pour pouvoir claquer un SMIC dans un GPU dernière génération en pleine pénurie  ::ninja:: 

Au pire on peut toujours baisser les options et la définition (+ upscaling) du rendu, et pas mal de jeux même les plus gourmands passent.
LowSpecGamer s'amuse à tout mettre au plancher et voir comment ça tourne sur des patates. Je l'avais découvert sur la vidéo où il fait tourner MSFS sur un APU Ryzen 3200g avec 8GB de RAM. Ça tourne plutôt bien après 2-3 sacrifices  ::ninja:: 
Dans la pratique je suppose que personne n'ira jusque là, mais l'avantage d'avoir la version PC des jeux, c'est que celui qui veut maximiser les FPS et s'en fout d'être en ultra-low upscalé à mort peut le faire.
Je me demande à quoi vont ressembler les jeux les plus gourmands sur le Steam Deck, quand même.

Edit: D'ailleurs il avait fait des vidéos à propos des concurrents du Steam Deck (avant qu'il soit annoncé), qui sont moins puissants (edit: pas forcément en fait, mais d'une génération plus ancienne avec un moins bon ratio perf/conso).

----------


## Azerty

Jedi fallen order était à 31-38fps sur le steam deck, quasi idem pour control lors des présentations valve/ign d'après digital foundry. 60fps pour doom eternal et tout le reste. À chacun de voir si graphiquement çà lui convient, pour de tels résultats.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Évidemment, le dernier mail, expliquant que la poursuite est injuste et que vraiment ça va faire du mal à leur politique d'inclusion et d'égalité fait un peu chier les employé(e)s. Nan mais vraiment, faire un déballage public du harcélement sexuel généralisé et du fait que les femmes soient moins récompensées pour leur travail, franchement, ça fait du mal à notre politique d'égalité reconnue mondialement qui semble bien être un bon gros mensonge. Surtout quand les DRH ne font vraiment rien suites aux plaintes.


La façon dont Activation Blizzard à répondu à la DFEH est hallucinante (enfin non gerbante) :



> The DFEH includes distorted, and in many cases false, descriptions of Blizzard’s past. We have been extremely cooperative with the DFEH throughout their investigation, including providing them with extensive data and ample documentation, but they refused to inform us what issues they perceived. They were required by law to adequately investigate and to have good faith discussions with us to better understand and to resolve any claims or concerns before going to litigation, but they failed to do so. Instead, they rushed to file an inaccurate complaint, as we will demonstrate in court. We are sickened by the reprehensible conduct of the DFEH to drag into the complaint the tragic suicide of an employee whose passing has no bearing whatsoever on this case and with no regard for her grieving family. While we find this behavior to be disgraceful and unprofessional, it is unfortunately an example of how they have conducted themselves throughout the course of their investigation. It is this type of irresponsible behavior from unaccountable State bureaucrats that are driving many of the State’s best businesses out of California.

----------


## Biscuitkzh



----------


## Nov

> Pour la cérémonie d'ouverture des *Jeux Olympiques de Tokyo* ... Plein de musiques de jeux vidéos pour le défilé des athlètes :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tok...deo-game-music


Ivan Le Fou a du regarder la cérémonie en coupant le son du coup.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> La façon dont Activation Blizzard à répondu à la DFEH est hallucinante (enfin non gerbante) :


Tapper sur l'Etat bureaucratique qui empêche les entreprises de Rendre le Monde Meilleurs™, un grand classique.

----------


## 564.3

> Tapper sur l'Etat bureaucratique qui empêche les entreprises de Rendre le Monde Meilleurs™, un grand classique.


Ouais, c'est probablement des faux culs qui racontent n'importe quoi. Ou ils ont effectivement été jetés en pâture à la foule pour faire un exemple, avec un bon amalgame de choses qui n'ont rien à voir pour épicer le tout. En général c'est un peu des deux, à voir dans quelle proportion. Une possibilité est d'attendre la fin du procès pour savoir de quoi il faut s'indigner, plutôt qu'au moment où des accusations sont rendues publiques.

----------


## Maximelene

Oui voilà, enterrons ça bien profond jusqu'à dans quelques années, quand tout le monde aura oublié. Je suis sûr que les victimes seront heureuses.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui voilà, enterrons ça bien profond jusqu'à dans quelques années, quand tout le monde aura oublié. Je suis sûr que les victimes seront heureuses.


C'est pas déjà des événements qui ont plusieurs années ? Il y a un procès, c'est déjà bien. Quand le jugement sera rendu ça fera du bruit aussi, sauf si c'est un pétard mouillé. Mais au moins on saura de quoi on parle. Enfin l'expertise CPC vaut aussi pour les affaires juridiques visiblement.

----------


## Silver

> Bobby Kotick a envoyé un mail aux employés d'*Activision-Blizzard*, et J. Allen Brack, le président de Blizzard, aussi. Ainsi que Fran Townsend, ancienne conseillère à la sécurité intérieure de George W. Bush, exécutive fraichement embauchée :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...espread-abuse/
> https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3856...ng_company.php
> 
> https://twitter.com/sweetpotatoes/st...74814101614594
> 
> https://twitter.com/jasonschreier/st...19091515068421
> 
> Évidemment, le dernier mail, expliquant que la poursuite est injuste et que vraiment ça va faire du mal à leur politique d'inclusion et d'égalité fait un peu chier les employé(e)s. Nan mais vraiment, faire un déballage public du harcélement sexuel généralisé et du fait que les femmes soient moins récompensées pour leur travail, franchement, ça fait du mal à notre politique d'égalité reconnue mondialement qui semble bien être un bon gros mensonge. Surtout quand les DRH ne font vraiment rien suites aux plaintes.


Attention, Rob Kostich et Bobby Kotick sont deux personnes différentes chez Activision.

La réaction officielle de Bobby Kotick est plutôt celle-ci.  ::trollface::  


Il y a d'ailleurs un article qui se demande pourquoi Kotick se cache derrière ses subordonnés :
https://www.windowscentral.com/activ...eo-is-a-coward

Pendant ce temps-là, 20 employés actuels dénoncent la réponse officielle de Fran Townsend, qui affirme que le procès essaie de présenter des histoires "factuellement fausses, anciennes ou sorties de leur contexte - certaines ayant plus de 10 ans". Il est bon de savoir que Fran Townsend ne travaille que depuis 4 mois dans la compagnie :
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...sily-silenced/

Et la communauté de WoW regroupe les témoignages de plusieurs employées et ex-employées, la majorité ayant travaillé plusieurs années dans la compagnie :
https://www.reddit.com/r/wow/comment...eb2x&context=3

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et la communauté de WoW regroupe les témoignages de plusieurs employées et ex-employées, la majorité ayant travaillé plusieurs années dans la compagnie :
> https://www.reddit.com/r/wow/comment...eb2x&context=3


J'avais déjà fait un tour sur le subreddit hier.

Il y a vraiment des histoires effrayantes.

----------


## 564.3

Faut espérer qu'ils vont ajouter ça au procès (ou un autre) si ce n'est pas déjà fait, et pas seulement se plaindre sur Internet. Mais c'est une démarche beaucoup plus lourde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La réaction officielle de Bobby Kotick est plutôt celle-ci.  
> https://img.cinemablend.com/filter:s...44c.jpg?mw=600



Typique...On veut le pognon et le job, mais ne pas assumer ce pour quoi on les a.
Une bonne grosse merde, mais c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## KOUB

> Attention, Rob Kostich et Bobby Kotick sont deux personnes différentes chez Activision.


Oui, effectivement, désolé.

La première preview technique du mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* pourrait avoir lieu la semaine prochaine. l'objectif principal serait de tester les bots :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-next-weekend/

Après les hot-tub, la nouvelle tendance qui monte sur *Twitch* sont les jeux de hasard et les paris ... Et c'est pas vraiment une bonne nouvelle :

https://www.thegamer.com/asmongold-t...bling-streams/

Paulie 1 a recréé le premier niveau de *Sly Cooper* sur ... Fortnite :

https://www.thegamer.com/sly-cooper-...evel-fortnite/




Soyez prévenus, *Lost Judgment* traitera différents traumatismes. Le jeu est prévu pour sortir sur les PS et XBox le 24 Septembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/lost-judgment-various-traumas/

*NextInpact* a demandé à obtenir les enregistrements audios des échanges en Commission Copie privée, la commission qui veut vous élargir la taxe pour la copie privée. Bah figurez-vous qu'après que la Commission d'accès aux documents administratifs ait donné son accord, le ministère de la culture a révélé que les enregistrements avait été détruits par un malencontreux hasard :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...-communicables

Hop, mise à jour gratuite et surprise pour *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* pour les consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pport-in-60fps

La mise à jour Expeditions pour *Path Of Exile* est sortie avec plein de trucs dont le retour d'un mode battle royale :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ion-47807.html




*Superhot* se fait review-bomber ... Car les développeurs ont supprimé des scènes o;u le joueur se blessait lui-même :

https://kotaku.com/superhot-game-get...cti-1847352470

Retour sur l'affaire Activision-Blizzard en Californie. Factornews résume très bien le début de l'affaire :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...yes-47805.html

Étrangement, tous les comptes de réseaux sociaux des jeux liés à la compagnie sont complétement silencieux. En même temps, ils doivent bien prendre le temps de bien réfléchir à ce qu'ils vont dire après que certains e-mails aient fuités :

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...len-1847353038

Les employé-es ne sont vraiment pas content-es des réponses des responsables :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...sily-silenced/

Mike Morhaime, le co-fondateur de *Blizzard*, s'excuse d'avoir "déçu" les employées de la compagnie. Venturebeat a un résumé plus complet et étendu :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/24/e...-i-failed-you/

Les employé-es, actuel-les et ancien-nes, racontent des histoires effroyables sur les réseaux sociaux :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...-abuse-sexism/

Jason Schreier souligne un truc : Le harcélement sexuel a commencé avant l'acquisition par Activision, ne mettez pas tout sur le dos de ce pauvre Bobby. Par contre, l'acquisition a fait péter toute l'organisation tournée vers la qualité de Blizzard. Il faut noter la lettre envoyées aux employés français licenciés l'année dernière, qui soulignait que les autres compagnies avaient plus de développeurs et gagnaient plus d'argent grâce aux microtransactions, pour justifier la fermeture du site :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsl...isis-runs-deep




> A few stats from the letter:
> 
>     Blizzard’s staff was made up of about 52% game developers as of December 2019. For comparison, the company said, in March 2020, Ubisoft had 85% game developers, and Take-Two was 77%. The conclusion: “Blizzard is therefore lagging behind its competitors.”
>     In 2019, 40% of Blizzard’s revenue came from microtransactions—those in-game purchases that irk players but can significantly boost a game’s value. But across the industry, microtransactions made up 78% of video game companies’ revenue, the letter said.
>     On a similar note, only 12% of Blizzard’s 2019 revenue came from mobile games, whereas other companies are making more than half of their revenue from mobile. Activision wants to change that.

----------


## cooly08

Roh ces news.  :Sweat:   :Emo:

----------


## Higgins

Ah oui en effet, ils retirent les scènes de suicide de Superhot VR. On ne pourra même plus se tirer une balle dans la tête à tout moment comme c'était le cas avant.
Je trouve ça bien dommage.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah oui en effet, ils retirent les scènes de suicide de Superhot VR. On ne pourra même plus se tirer une balle dans la tête à tout moment comme c'était le cas avant.
> Je trouve ça bien dommage.


Pareil. Je trouve ça vraiment dommage cette mode de changer un élément de gameplay pour mieux coller au cœur de cible. Faut assumer bordel, surtout si la première intension n'était pas intentionnellement mauvaise.

Je précise que je n'ai jamais joué à Superhot, mais que je comptais le faire avant la fin de mes jours; sauf que maintenant moins parce que j'aurai l'impression de faire un jeu qui n'est pas tel que les devs l'ont souhaité. Et c'est dommage.

----------


## KOUB

> Roh ces news.


Bah qu'est-ce qui va pas ?  :Emo:   :Sweat:

----------


## cooly08

> Bah qu'est-ce qui va pas ?


Ha non ce n'est pas de ta faute. Juste pas mal de trucs... tristes on va dire.

----------


## Dicsaw

> sauf que maintenant moins parce que j'aurai l'impression de faire un jeu qui n'est pas tel que les devs l'ont souhaité. Et c'est dommage.


Ben la c'est plutôt les gens qui gueulent parce que le développeur a fait un choix à lui. C'est ça la news surtout.

Je vois des troudballes râler parce qu'ils peuvent pas se faire rembourser le jeu.  ::XD::  Sortez prendre l'air pitié.

----------


## Orhin

> Ah oui en effet, ils retirent les scènes de suicide de Superhot VR. On ne pourra même plus se tirer une balle dans la tête à tout moment comme c'était le cas avant.
> Je trouve ça bien dommage.


Sauf que ces scènes n'apportaient absolument rien au gameplay de Superhot VR, donc c'est pas franchement une grosse perte.

----------


## Momock

> Sauf que ces scènes n'apportaient absolument rien au gameplay de Superhot VR, donc c'est pas franchement une grosse perte.


Et alors?

----------


## Dicsaw

Et alors?

----------


## KOUB

> Ha non ce n'est pas de ta faute. Juste pas mal de trucs... tristes on va dire.


Ça peut pas être joyeux tous les jours, sinon on sait plus quand les nouvelles sont bonnes.  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

> Je précise que je n'ai jamais joué à Superhot, mais que je comptais le faire avant la fin de mes jours; sauf que maintenant moins parce que j'aurai l'impression de faire un jeu qui n'est pas tel que les devs l'ont souhaité. Et c'est dommage.


Bof je ne trouve pas que ce soit super marquant, je ne me rappelais même pas qu'il y avait ces scènes… Les virer n'enlève pas les qualités du jeu.
Ils auraient peut-être pu inverser l'option par défaut sinon, mais bon il s'est peut-être aussi passé un truc dont ils ne veulent pas parler. Genre si un proche d'un membre de l'équipe a tenté de se suicider et qu'ils rendent l'info publique, on sait comment ça va finir… il va se faire harceler par quelques tarés qui aiment bien foutre le bordel, et ils auront gagné le gros lot.
Bref ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec leur jeu, et il y a sans doutes des versions non patchées qui trainent pour ceux qui y tiennent.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Genre si un proche d'un membre de l'équipe a tenté de se suicider


Ou tout simplement qu'il a pris une décision en fonction de certains retours, ou que les scènes le gênent avec le recul...

----------


## 564.3

> Ou tout simplement qu'il a pris une décision en fonction de certains retours, ou que les scènes le gênent avec le recul...


Ouais on peut supposer ce qu'on veut.
Edit: Enfin ouais, le plus cohérent reste de s'en tenir à ce qu'ils disent plutôt qu'imaginer une pièce en 3 actes. Il y en a probablement qui se font une théorie du complot contre le monde libre ou je ne sais quoi…

----------


## Higgins

> Sauf que ces scènes n'apportaient absolument rien au gameplay de Superhot VR, donc c'est pas franchement une grosse perte.


Il n'y a pas que le gameplay dans les jeux.
Ça apportait quelque chose à la narration et à l'attitude irrévérencieuse du titre.
Là j'imagine les développeurs qui ont vieilli, mûri, et souhaitent modifier une oeuvre qui ne reflète plus leur état d'esprit actuel.
Eh bien je trouve ça dommage, je pense qu'il faut laisser aux oeuvres le sens qu'elles avaient dans le contexte de leur création.

----------


## 564.3

Idéalement faudrait qu'ils améliorent la gestion des lancers surtout, mais ça va rager pour autre chose du coup  ::ninja:: 
Bon je ne suis pas sur que grand monde soit fan de comment cet aspect fonctionne actuellement.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Là j'imagine les développeurs qui ont vieilli, mûri, et souhaitent modifier une oeuvre qui ne reflète plus leur état d'esprit actuel.
> Eh bien je trouve ça dommage, je pense qu'il faut laisser aux oeuvres le sens qu'elles avaient dans le contexte de leur création.


Stop la branlette, personne ici n'est arrivé au bout du générique de huit heures du 2 (réduit à 2 et demi ensuite SCANDALE !).  ::trollface::

----------


## Orhin

> Et alors?


Ben du coup j'ai du mal à voir ce qui motive la plainte des joueurs.
Autre que "ouin ouin on peut plus être un edge lord, cancel culture partout justice nulle part" bien sur.




> Il n'y a pas que le gameplay dans les jeux.


Oui, sauf que dans SuperHot VR le gameplay reste le cœur du jeu.
Même l'esthétisme particulier n'est là que pour servir le gameplay.




> Eh bien je trouve ça dommage, je pense qu'il faut laisser aux oeuvres le sens qu'elles avaient dans le contexte de leur création.


Perso je trouve bien plus dommage un monde qui se réserve le droit de dire ce qu'un auteur peut faire de son œuvre.

----------


## Higgins

Certes, l'auteur fait ce qu'il veut, oui.
Mais pour reprendre ce qu'a dit Supergounou, qu'il assume d'avoir été un edgelord. 
Il peut très bien réaliser de nouveaux jeux qui reflètent la personne qu'il est aujourd'hui, et laisser à ses oeuvres de jeunesse leur contexte d'époque.




> Stop la branlette, personne ici n'est arrivé au bout du générique de huit heures du 2 (réduit à 2 et demi ensuite SCANDALE !).


C'est pas un scandale, mais encore une fois c'est dommage, le truc perd tout son comique!

----------


## Stelarc

Non mais vous imaginez un instant si n'importe quel connard d'artiste se mettait à changer son œuvre pour qu'elle colle à ses convictions du moment ? Il ne resterait plus rien de Cat Stevens à part _Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...! Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...! Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...! Hey! Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...!_ ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

En VR encore plus qu'ailleurs ce sont des œuvres vivantes, ou ça le devrait. Ce marché est en pleine croissance, ils peuvent encore multiplier leurs ventes. Et techniquement ce n'est pas stable non plus, l'API Oculus ne sera plus supportée dans 1 an par exemple, il faut passer à OpenXR.
Il faudra au moins qu'ils refassent une passe sur l'ergonomie pour la sortie du PSVR2, les controleurs n'auront rien à voir avec ceux du PSVR. Bon ils pourront reprendre ce qu'ils ont fait pour la version PC et Quest, mais peut-être aussi améliorer divers aspects. Un nouveau paquet de gens découvriront la VR et seront probablement tentés par ce jeu.

----------


## parpaingue

> Ben du coup j'ai du mal à voir ce qui motive la plainte des joueurs.
> Autre que "ouin ouin on peut plus être un edge lord, cancel culture partout justice nulle part" bien sur.


Plus que le contenu retiré lui-même, je pense que c'est la démarche qui fait hurler. Parce que ça veut dire qu'un dev (ou un éditeur qui a récupéré la licence) peut via patch changer de façon non négligeable un jeu des années après sa sortie.
Des modifications qui là sont anecdotiques mais peuvent devenir non négligeables et le client n'a pas voix au chapitre. T'as payé un jeu, boum il est changé, ta gueule t'as rien à dire tu l'as dans l'os, il te reste juste tes yeux pour pleurer. Et non, faire appel au piratage comme solution pour un produit que t'as légalement acheté, ce n'est pas une solution valable.
Vu le climat débile actuel dans les industries culturelles aux US, y a pas besoin de se forcer pour voir que ça crée un précédent qui peut vite partir en couille, à la fois pour des raisons idéologiques ou même pour des raisons économiques niveau gros éditeurs. "Tiens on va patcher le jeu dont on sort la suite pour le dégrader histoire que tout le monde achète le nouveau." (oh wait, ils le font déjà en partie) Je sais que du coup Superhot j'y toucherai pas et je ne toucherai à rien de ses devs par la suite. Simplement parce qu'en tant que client, je ne peux plus leur faire confiance sur l'intégrité dans le temps du jeu, rien ne me dit que dans 6 mois ils vont pas en sabrer la moitié parce qu'un débilos sur twitter a pété de travers.
Exactement de la même façon que j'ai totalement zappé les Hitman moderne parce qu'obligation de online pour un jeu offline, je ne touche plus à ça depuis que j'ai mangé une panne serveur sur MGS 5.
C'est pas comme si j'avais pas déjà un backlog monstrueux pour m'occuper à côté en plus.

----------


## Bibik

Je pige pas non plus la décision, d'autant plus qu'ils avaient fait un système de toggle juste avant et que c'était un bon compromis.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est pas un scandale, mais encore une fois c'est dommage


Ola on se calme monsieur le modéré, soit t'es pour soit t'es contre, choisi ton camp et insulte l'autre.

----------


## banditbandit

> Non mais vous imaginez un instant si n'importe quel connard d'artiste se mettait à changer son œuvre pour qu'elle colle à ses convictions du moment ? Il ne resterait plus rien de Cat Stevens à part _Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...! Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...! Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...! Hey! Allahu akbar! Allahu akba...!_


Bel hommage !

----------


## Orhin

> Certes, l'auteur fait ce qu'il veut, oui.
> Mais pour reprendre ce qu'a dit Supergounou, qu'il assume d'avoir été un edgelord. 
> Il peut très bien réaliser de nouveaux jeux qui reflètent la personne qu'il est aujourd'hui, et laisser à ses oeuvres de jeunesse leur contexte d'époque.


Ben c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça.
Si tu considères que ton œuvre peut poser problème (car oui, faire se suicider les joueurs en VR c'est pas anodin), alors garder le statu-quo ce n'est pas assumer.




> Plus que le contenu retiré lui-même, je pense  que c'est la démarche qui fait hurler. Parce que ça veut dire qu'un dev  (ou un éditeur qui a récupéré la licence) peut via patch changer de  façon non négligeable un jeu des années après sa sortie.


Oui et ?
C'est le cas depuis des dizaines d'années sur les jeux en ligne.




> Des modifications qui là sont anecdotiques mais peuvent devenir non  négligeables et le client n'a pas voix au chapitre. T'as payé un jeu,  boum il est changé, ta gueule t'as rien à dire tu l'as dans l'os, il te  reste juste tes yeux pour pleurer. Et non, faire appel au piratage comme  solution pour un produit que t'as légalement acheté, ce n'est pas une  solution valable.


Alors pour le coup je suis d'accord que c'est potentiellement un problème.
Il pourrait être intéressant que les devs permettent d'accéder aux versions précédentes de leur jeu (enfin pour les jeux solos, pour les jeux en ligne on peut oublier).
D'ailleurs certains le font via le méchanisme de beta de steam.




> Vu le climat débile actuel dans les industries culturelles aux US, y a  pas besoin de se forcer pour voir que ça crée un précédent


Mais quel précédent ? Ça fait ultra longtemps que les devs patchent leurs jeux sans que les joueurs n'aient le contrôle dessus.
Y'a rien de nouveau dans cette affaire.




> qui peut vite  partir en couille, à la fois pour des raisons idéologiques ou même pour  des raisons économiques niveau gros éditeurs. "Tiens on va patcher le  jeu dont on sort la suite pour le dégrader histoire que tout le monde  achète le nouveau." *(oh wait, ils le font déjà en partie)*


Exemple ?
Car j'ai rien qui me viennent en tête là.




> Je sais que du  coup Superhot j'y toucherai pas et je ne toucherai à rien de ses devs  par la suite. Simplement parce qu'en tant que client, je ne peux plus  leur faire confiance sur l'intégrité dans le temps du jeu, rien ne me  dit que dans 6 mois ils vont pas en sabrer la moitié parce qu'un débilos  sur twitter a pété de travers.


Non mais là tu surréagis totalement.
C'est bien de parler de situation hypothétique, mais dans les faits le changement apporté ne détériore en rien la qualité du jeu.

----------


## ExPanda

Sans même parler du fait de modifier une œuvre existante, je l'avais trouvé bien moi ce moment dans le jeu.
Devoir flinguer son avatar pour sortir ça permettait un certain détachement et une certaine réalisation de ce qu'on faisait. Retirer ça comme si c'était un "vrai" suicide du joueur, ça veut dire rendre aussi "vrai" les gens qu'on flingue, découpe et explose à la chaine. Mais ça faut croire que ça va, c'est acceptable.

----------


## parpaingue

> Oui et ?
> C'est le cas depuis des dizaines d'années sur les jeux en ligne.


Et c'est tout à fait normal, un jeu multi en ligne c'est un jeu "vivant" qui évolue.




> Mais quel précédent ? Ça fait ultra longtemps que les devs patchent leurs jeux sans que les joueurs n'aient le contrôle dessus.
> Y'a rien de nouveau dans cette affaire.


La nouveauté c'est que là tu n'as pas un patch qui corrige/améliore, t'as du contenu existant retiré, c'est simple. Ça veut dire que demain on peut te couper le chapitre 6 d'un jeu ou virer un PNJ parce que quelqu'un sur internet n'est pas content. Tu ne vois vraiment pas le problème ?




> Exemple ?
> Car j'ai rien qui me viennent en tête là.


Pratiques microtransactionelles sales sur Call of Duty et compagnie. Nouvelle arme payante => "ho zut on a mal équilibré, elle est pétée, bah du coup achetez là pour gagner". Et à la suivante on nerf la précédente pour vendre la nouvelle.




> Non mais là tu surréagis totalement.
> C'est bien de parler de situation hypothétique, mais dans les faits le changement apporté ne détériore en rien la qualité du jeu.


Comme j'ai dit, j'ai déjà un backlog monstrueux et on parlera même pas d'atteindre un niveau correct à Guilty Gear. Du coup, pourquoi acheter le jeu de devs qui visiblement n'ont aucune considération pour leurs clients où à minima les prennent pour des gros débiles ? Très ironique au passage vu leurs "motivations". Y a largement assez de choix pour aller voir ailleurs, j'applique simplement le principe "voter avec mon portefeuille".

----------


## Kriegor

> Je précise que je n'ai jamais joué à Superhot, mais que je comptais le faire avant la fin de mes jours


Te sens pas obligé non plus.

----------


## Dicsaw

> rien ne me dit que dans 6 mois ils vont pas en sabrer la moitié parce qu'un débilos sur twitter a pété de travers.


Je sais que l'empathie c'est pas votre fort ici mais c'est pas mal de faire des efforts des fois.





> Comme j'ai dit, j'ai déjà un backlog monstrueux et on parlera même pas d'atteindre un niveau correct à Guilty Gear. Du coup, pourquoi acheter le jeu de devs qui visiblement n'ont aucune considération pour leurs clients où à minima les prennent pour des gros débiles ? Très ironique au passage vu leurs "motivations". Y a largement assez de choix pour aller voir ailleurs, j'applique simplement le principe "voter avec mon portefeuille".


Mais tu sais que personne ne te force à y jouer à la fin ?  ::unsure::  Et que ce genre de changement est réfléchi en prenant justement certaines choses en considération ?

Ça devient grave, vous allez vous en remettre qu'un jeu s'ouvre à d'autres personnes ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Te sens pas obligé non plus.


C'est noté  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

> Mais tu sais que personne ne te force à y jouer ? 
> 
> Ça devient grave, vous allez vous en remettre qu'un jeu ne vous parle pas directement ?


Tu prends volontairement mes propos à l'envers. Tout ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde, c'est parfaitement normal. Mais pour certains (les susmentionnés débilos de twitter) faut changer tout ce qui ne leur plait pas justement, c'est ça le problème. Y compris sur des jeux auxquels ils ne toucheront jamais de toutes façons.
Quand à l'empathie d'imposer ton point de vue à des milliers de personne par la force, on pourrait en parler longtemps.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mais pour certains (les susmentionnés débilos de twitter) faut changer tout ce qui ne leur plait pas justement, c'est ça le problème.


Si tu crois que l'origine de ce genre de changement ne peut survenir que suite à une gueulante sur twitter, t'es encore plus déconnecté que ce que j'imaginai. 

La c'est parti, on essaie de tordre une news pour cracher le venin habituel (donnez moi 1e à chaque fois que quelqu'un ici parle de twitter et de censure !), tu te perds complétement. 






> Quand à l'empathie d'imposer ton point de vue à des milliers de personne par la force, on pourrait en parler longtemps.


Bah on peut si tu veux. Tu peux me parler du moment ou la force est employée par exemple. Je vois de l'agressivité ça oui mais elle ne vient pas du développeur...  :X1:

----------


## Orhin

> Sans même parler du fait de modifier une œuvre existante, je l'avais trouvé bien moi ce moment dans le jeu.
> Devoir flinguer son avatar pour sortir ça permettait un certain détachement et une certaine réalisation de ce qu'on faisait. Retirer ça comme si c'était un "vrai" suicide du joueur, ça veut dire rendre aussi "vrai" les gens qu'on flingue, découpe et explose à la chaine. Mais ça faut croire que ça va, c'est acceptable.


Sauf que le suicide chez les jeunes est un problème nettement plus important que celui de la violence armée.
Même aux USA, pourtant rois des fusillades dans les écoles.




> La nouveauté c'est que là tu n'as pas un patch qui corrige/améliore, t'as du contenu existant retiré, c'est simple. Ça veut dire que demain on peut te couper le chapitre 6 d'un jeu ou virer un PNJ parce que quelqu'un sur internet n'est pas content. Tu ne vois vraiment pas le problème ?


Si le contenu est problématique non.




> Pratiques microtransactionelles sales sur Call of Duty et compagnie. Nouvelle arme payante => "ho zut on a mal équilibré, elle est pétée, bah du coup achetez là pour gagner". Et à la suivante on nerf la précédente pour vendre la nouvelle.


Ah peut être.
M'enfin là on parle de machine à fric dont personne n'est dupe (ça n'excuse pas le comportement d'Activision hein, mais on sait à quoi s'attendre).




> Du coup, pourquoi acheter le jeu de devs qui visiblement n'ont aucune considération pour leurs clients où à minima les prennent pour des gros débiles ?


Hein ? 
Mais en quoi n'ont-ils aucune considération pour leurs clients ? ou les prennent pour des gros débiles ?

Et personne n'a contesté que tu puisses ne pas jouer au jeu, perso j'essaie juste de comprendre le changement de comportement suite à cette annonce.




> Mais pour certains (les susmentionnés débilos de twitter) faut changer tout ce qui ne leur plait pas justement, c'est ça le problème.


Pour l'instant la minorité la plus bruyante c'est plutôt celle contre la suppression des scènes.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je vois de l'agressivité ça oui mais elle ne vient pas du développeur...


Je crois qu'il parle de toi.

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai un public ? Composé de plusieurs milliers de personnes ?  ::o: 

Nordvpn j'arrive !

----------


## parpaingue

> Si le contenu est problématique non.


C'est le cœur du sujet: qu'est-ce qui est "problématique" ? Pour qui ? Dans quelle culture ? Autant tu trouveras de grandes lignes avec un consensus clair, autant dans les détails ça peut être sans fin. Surtout avec l'évolution des mœurs dans le temps et une volonté de vouloir faire du révisionnisme de vieilles œuvres plutôt que les contextualiser (cf. les vieux Disney et vieux films, Tintin au Congo & compagnie).




> Hein ? 
> Mais en quoi n'ont-ils aucune considération pour leurs clients ? ou les prennent pour des gros débiles ?


En décidant subitement un jour que leurs clients sont incapables de comprendre une réflexion ou d'avoir la moindre stabilité émotionnelle comme dans ce cas.
Perso ce n'est pas un changement de comportement, les établissements (commerces/bars/restaus whatever) qui me traitent comme un portefeuille sur pattes ou pire, je n'y retourne pas. Comportement humain basique et sain.
Tant pis pour Superhot, je peux parfaitement m'en passer même s'il avait l'air intéressant.




> Pour l'instant la minorité la plus bruyante c'est plutôt celle contre la suppression des scènes.


Comparaison capillotractée: "Bonjour, on vous enlève une pièce de votre logement, c'est toujours le même loyer et vous n'avez pas de recours. Bisous". C'est parfaitement normal que ça gueule dès la première tentative du genre, sinon ça va passer et rester.

----------


## Orhin

> C'est le cœur du sujet: qu'est-ce qui est "problématique" ? Pour qui ? Dans quelle culture ? Autant tu trouveras de grandes lignes avec un consensus clair, autant dans les détails ça peut être sans fin. Surtout avec l'évolution des mœurs dans le temps et une volonté de vouloir faire du révisionnisme de vieilles œuvres plutôt que les contextualiser (cf. les vieux Disney et vieux films, Tintin au Congo & compagnie).


Problématique selon l'auteur.
Il reste maitre de son œuvre et des modifications qu'il souhaite y apporter.

Si les modifications ne me plaisent pas (car sa vision de "problématique" ne correspond pas à la mienne par exemple), libre à moi de ne plus apprécier son œuvre.

Pour les vieilles oeuvres c'est différent, l'auteur n'est plus vivant.




> En décidant subitement un jour que leurs clients sont incapables de comprendre une réflexion ou d'avoir la moindre stabilité émotionnelle comme dans ce cas.


Croire que la communauté des joueurs est composée uniquement de personnes stables émotionnellement c'est assez naïf.




> Comparaison capillotractée: "Bonjour, on vous enlève une pièce de votre logement, c'est toujours le même loyer et vous n'avez pas de recours. Bisous". C'est parfaitement normal que ça gueule dès la première tentative du genre, sinon ça va passer et rester.


 :^_^: 

Please, ne me parle pas de comparaison capillotractée après celle que tu fais là.
On parle d'une modification mineure d'un jeu qui ne change quasiment rien à l'expérience jouable du titre.

Le débat repose bien plus sur la liberté d'un auteur vis à vis de son œuvre.
Si l'on pense que celui-ci ne devrait pas se plier face aux foules qui demanderait un changement, que penser des foules qui lui interdirait tout changement ?

----------


## Stelarc

> Problématique selon l'auteur.
> Il reste maitre de son œuvre et des modifications qu'il souhaite y apporter.
> 
> Si les modifications ne me plaisent pas (car sa vision de "problématique" ne correspond pas à la mienne par exemple), libre à moi de ne plus apprécier son œuvre.


Non, dès lors que tu crées quelque chose, que des gens s'y intéressent et achètent. Tu ne fais pas ce que bon te semble avec l’œuvre, c'est une marque de respect vis à vis des gens qui soutiennent ce que tu publies. Bref tu devrais regarder l'épisode _Bérets gratos de South Park_ qui dénonce la mode des remake/remaster au cinoche, ça résume exactement la problématique.

----------


## Dicsaw

Remplacez la hache par un gros billet. Et le dieu par un consommateur barbu pas content.  ::wacko::

----------


## Chan

Mais là vous allez trop loin aussi.
Ce n'est pas un remake de superhot ou un changement total du jeu. Il modifie une "feature" (et encore) avec un patch et c'est tout.
La clientèle survivra à ce changement mineur.

----------


## Maximelene

> Non, dès lors que tu crées quelque chose, que des gens s'y intéressent et achètent. Tu ne fais pas ce que bon te semble avec l’œuvre, c'est une marque de respect vis à vis des gens qui soutiennent ce que tu publies.


D'autres pourraient arguer que c'est une marque de respect envers l'auteur de le laisser maître de son œuvre.

La réalité, c'est que la question est bien plus complexe que "il peut / il ne peut pas".




> Bref tu devrais regarder l'épisode _Bérets gratos de South Park_ qui dénonce la mode des remake/remaster au cinoche, ça résume exactement la problématique.


Tu veux dire, l'épisode qui se termine en montrant que le public n'en a strictement rien à battre, au grand étonnement des gamins qui avaient mené leur petite croisade personnelle sans s'intéresser à l'avis d'autres personnes ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> Do you think we did a good thing, Stan? _[the boys stop]_ I mean, no one even seemed to notice.

----------


## Silver

On parle d'un changement d'un passage complètement anecdotique qui ne change en rien la qualité du jeu ou du gameplay. Ce n'est pas du niveau de Warcraft 3 Reforged, tout de même.

Et des auteurs qui changent radicalement le gameplay dans des jeux, c'est très courant puisque ça s'appelle une mise à jour. Un jeu comme The Division 2 a supprimé de nombreuses stats, revu toute son interface et son système de loot par rapport à sa sortie, par exemple. Est-ce qu'il fallait protester en disant que les auteurs ne devraient plus toucher au jeu des mois après sa sortie ? Non, parce que le but est de l'améliorer.

Ici, l'auteur a décidé de retirer des passages parce qu'il est devenu sensible aux questions du suicide chez les personnes. Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas, ça n'empêchera pas de profiter du jeu pour ce qu'il est. Vous allez survivre, ne vous inquiétez pas.  ::P:

----------


## Kriegor

Complètement en dehors de votre débat, je suis curieux du raisonnement derrière ce retrait.
Ce que j'émets ici n'est que conjecture, et je n'ai pas étudié le sujet, mais si la raison est de type PTSD, je comprends (je dis ça d'un point de vue philosophique, c'est son jeu, il fait ce qu'il veut). Si la raison est de type incitative, ça relance la question de l'influence des jeux vidéo sur son public. C'est-à-dire, pour prendre un exemple encore plus répandu que le suicide, est-ce qu'un jeu de course amène plus de comportements à risque IRL qu'il n'en calme par catharsis ?

----------


## Orhin

> Non, dès lors que tu crées quelque chose, que des gens s'y intéressent et achètent. Tu ne fais pas ce que bon te semble avec l’œuvre, c'est une marque de respect vis à vis des gens qui soutiennent ce que tu publies.


J'aime le "Non" catégorique, comme si c'était un sujet simple.

Quand tu vas au ciné tu ne fais pas du mécénat, tu payes pour visionner un film.
Une fois la séance terminée l'auteur ne te dois plus rien (et tu ne dois plus rien à l'auteur).

Tu n'as rien à exiger (sous couvert de respect) d'un auteur, il est tout à fait libre de changer de point de vue et de modifier ses œuvres.
Mais corollaire, lui non plus n'a rien à exiger son public, on voit trop souvent des divas se plaindre de la perte d'audience lorsqu'ils commencent à faire du caca.




> Bref tu devrais regarder l'épisode _Bérets gratos de South Park_ qui dénonce la mode des remake/remaster au cinoche, ça résume exactement la problématique.


Les remakes je vois pas le rapport, l’œuvre originale est toujours là.
Les remasters c'est plus délicat en effet, et on se rapproche du problème du patch qui changerait le contenu du jeu (et pour lequel il serait intéressant d'avoir accès aux versions antérieures).




> https://media.tenor.com/images/70e0104f16d694e9408ecb4c71ab4b00/tenor.gif
> 
> On parle d'un changement d'un passage complètement anecdotique qui ne change en rien la qualité du jeu ou du gameplay. Ce n'est pas du niveau de Warcraft 3 Reforged, tout de même.
> 
> Et des auteurs qui changent radicalement le gameplay dans des jeux, c'est très courant puisque ça s'appelle une mise à jour. Un jeu comme The Division 2 a supprimé de nombreuses stats, revu toute son interface et son système de loot par rapport à sa sortie, par exemple. Est-ce qu'il fallait protester en disant que les auteurs ne devraient plus toucher au jeu des mois après sa sortie ? Non, parce que le but est de l'améliorer.
> 
> Ici, l'auteur a décidé de retirer des passages parce qu'il est devenu sensible aux questions du suicide chez les personnes. Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas, ça n'empêchera pas de profiter du jeu pour ce qu'il est. Vous allez survivre, ne vous inquiétez pas.


Ceci.

----------


## Dicsaw

> est-ce qu'un jeu de course amène plus de comportements à risque IRL qu'il n'en calme par catharsis ?


En jouant à une simulation poussée, en vr, avec le matériel, je pense que ça peut mettre suffisamment en confiance pour tenter d'appliquer ce qu'on a appris dans le jeu en vrai oui. 
Sachant que Fast & Furious faisait déjà vrillé certains. Et c'est un film.

Ensuite tu peux décider de le faire sur la route ( ::wacko:: ) ou d’être plus sage et de t'inscrire au karting.

----------


## Sharn

Je croyais que le jeu vidéo était un bouc-émissaire facile pour les tueries de masse. Ça a changé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

> Si les modifications ne me plaisent pas (car sa vision de "problématique" ne correspond pas à la mienne par exemple), libre à moi de ne plus apprécier son œuvre.


Du coup on est d'accord, mais pourquoi tu me reproches de choisir de ne plus vouloir toucher aux jeux de ces devs ? Faudrait savoir.




> Croire que la communauté des joueurs est composée uniquement de personnes stables émotionnellement c'est assez naïf.


Libre à toi de te baser sur les 0.1% qui posent problème pour régler ton jeu. Oui, ça fait un peu "tyrannie de la majorité" mais de l'autre côté t'es dans la "tyrannie de la minorité". Le jeu proposait DÉJÀ une option pour zapper ces scènes, laisser le choix c'était DÉJÀ la bonne solution. Il n'y avait aucune raison valable de changer ça en forçant la main. C'est clairement prendre son public pour des gens incapables de décider pour eux-mêmes. Vu que t'aimes pas les comparaisons idiotes, c'est comme si un auteur de bouquin venait mettre du blanco sur 3 pages chez tous ses clients parce qu'il n'aime plus un passage écrit à l'époque au lieu de simplement assumer avec un "ah oui j'étais un peu edgelord débile à l'époque".

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ceci.


Au delà de ce qui m'a l'air, à vous lire, d'être une sacrée tempête dans un verre d'eau, la nature même de la conversation me laisse perplexe : l'attrait du jeu vidéo indépendant (_"contrairement aux jeux AAA aseptisés et commerciaux !!"_) ce n'est pas supposé être le caractère plus personnel de la démarche de l'auteur, qui serait libre des diktat arbitraires et jusque dans les plus petits détails qu'un éditeur lui imposerait autrement ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Au delà de ce qui m'a l'air, à vous lire, d'être une sacrée tempête dans un verre d'eau, la nature même de la conversation me laisse perplexe : l'attrait du jeu vidéo indépendant (_"contrairement aux jeux AAA aseptisés et commerciaux !!"_) ce n'est pas supposé être le caractère plus personnel de la démarche de l'auteur, qui serait libre des diktat arbitraires et jusque dans les plus petits détails qu'un éditeur lui imposerait autrement ?


C'est peut-être justement le caractère personnel du titre qui a motivé ses auteurs à faire ce changement. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une démarche est personnelle qu'elle doit forcément être différente de ce que pourrait dicter un éditeur.

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'est en fait ce que je sous-entendais  ::unsure:: 

Pour être plus précis : je comprendrais que l'on commence à estimer que la liberté créative d'un auteur indépendant atteint sa limite si on parlait de remplacer des pans entiers du jeu, mais si on parle bien là seulement de détails scénaristiques anecdotiques que l'auteur n'aime pas et a déjà désavoué d'autres façons, autant qu'il aille rejoindre un studio travaillant pour un éditeur aux gros sous. Au moins il aura du budget en plus de devoir faire passer chaque image et chaque intention par le comité d'évaluation (et de devoir céder, supprimer ou réintégrer l'une ou l'autre chose, ou développer en catastrophe une fin alternative si les joueurs génèrent suffisamment de mauvaise presse pour alerter le département marketing, wink wink, clin d'oeil, gif de la méchante sorcière qui cligne de l’œil).

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est en fait ce que je sous-entendais


J'ai hésité, mais je voyais les deux sens possibles dans ton message. J'ai choisi le mauvais. Je m'excuse.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> on parle bien là seulement de détails scénaristiques anecdotiques que l'auteur n'aime pas


Je sais pas, le jeu a 5 ans maintenant, je trouve ça bizarre ce retournement de veste maintenant. Mais ouais tant qu'on n'a pas plus de détails sur le pourquoi du comment, c'est idiot de porter un jugement sur l'acte. Bien qu'on puisse trouver ça quand même dommage, d'un point de vu intemporalité d'une œuvre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je sais pas, le jeu a 5 ans maintenant, je trouve ça bizarre ce retournement de veste maintenant. Mais ouais tant qu'on n'a pas plus de détails sur le pourquoi du comment, c'est difficile de porter un jugement sur l'acte. Bien qu'on puisse trouver ça dommage.


Mais c'est précisément l'intérêt du jeu vidéo indépendant : l’œuvre appartient en toutes choses à l'auteur et dans le meilleur des cas chaque décision qui est prise à son sujet est le fruit d'une réflexion personnelle ou en petit comité plutôt que d'une injonction venant d'un département marketing et consorts. Dans le cas de Superhot mais aussi d'autres jeux modifiés sur l'un ou l'autre aspects plus ou moins longtemps après leur sortie ça signifie aussi que la réflexion de l'auteur sur son jeu ne s'arrête pas après la période d'exploitation commerciale initiale, ce qui là encore est supposé être l'attrait des indies.

Et je ne sais pas qui dans cette conversation a joué à Superhot, mais bien que ce soit mon cas, je dois dire que je n'avais pas gardé le moindre souvenir de ces micro-scènes aujourd'hui disparues. Mais si l'auteur s'en souvient au point de vouloir s'en débarrasser pour de bon il faut bien que ça l'ait longtemps travaillé ou qu'un événement nouveau l'ait poussé à en être dégouté. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre je trouve très décevantes les réactions au vitriol (Du Review-bombing et des demandes de remboursement  ::XD:: ) ou à l'emporte-pièce (Ce serait la pente glissante vers l'auto-censure soviétique de twitter !!!) pour un changement aussi dérisoire et de toute évidence très personnel pour un auteur qui aurait pu espérer mieux de la part de la communauté.

Trouver ça dommage de la même façon qu'on désapprouve un nerf annoncé dans un changelog ou que la densité du brouillard ait été changée dans un patch c'est évidemment autre chose.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais c'est précisément l'intérêt du jeu vidéo indépendant


Je comprends ton point de vu et te remercie de l'avoir argumenté.

Je dois être de l'ancienne école, celle des commentaires composés, de la littérature, du vinyle et de la peinture, dans laquelle une œuvre représente l'état d'esprit de son artiste à un moment _t_, et qu'il peut être très intéressant pour le public d'essayer d'analyser cet état d'esprit. C'est ça que j'aime surtout dans le jeu indépendant. Et c'est pour ça que je trouve ça dommage de changer un élément de design, qui peut paraitre anodin de manière strict, mais qui pour moi semble être un détail qui serait possiblement capable de changer une vision globale du jeu (je le redis, je n'ai pas joué au jeu, et je peux me planter complètement).

Après on est d'accord, les comportements extrémistes (d'un côté comme de l'autre, je comprends pas trop pourquoi il faudrait insulter ceux qui ne sont pas contents), sont ridicules. Et l'auteur fait ce qu'il veut de son œuvre, et heureusement. Mais bon, et je pense aussi que c'est ce que voulait expliquer Higgins quand on a démarré le débat, de notre façon d'appréhender un jeu, c'est dommage.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je comprends ton point de vu et te remercie de l'avoir argumenté.
> 
> Je dois être de l'ancienne école, celle des commentaires composés, de la littérature, du vinyle et de la peinture, dans laquelle une œuvre représente l'état d'esprit de son artiste à un moment _t_, et qu'il peut être très intéressant pour le public d'essayer d'analyser cet état d'esprit. C'est ça que j'aime surtout dans le jeu indépendant. Et c'est pour ça que je trouve ça dommage de changer un élément de design, qui peut paraitre anodin de manière strict, mais qui pour moi semble être un détail qui serait possiblement capable de changer une vision globale du jeu (je le redis, je n'ai pas joué au jeu, et je peux me planter complètement).


Le truc, c'est que les JV sont des œuvres strictement numériques et par nature, elles sont vouées au changement. C'est dans les principes fondamentaux du support : copie, mise à jour, obsolescence ( ::ninja:: ). Il y a tout un tas d'œuvres qui sont modifiées en permanence, des films, des musiques et là encore de mon point de vue, c'est l'essor du support numérique qui permet cette accélération. J'imagine que des gens se plaignent que seules les versions remasterisés de tel ou tel titre ne soient dispo sur les plateforme de streaming, ou telle version d'un film plutôt qu'une autre.
Pour le JV, c'est tellement intrinsèquement lié à ses origines que c'est une inquiétude pour certains et une discipline à part entière pour d'autres que de vouloir rejouer à des jeux dans les conditions d'origine.

Certes, concernant SuperHot, la modification porte sur un sujet sensible mais c'est probablement à l'auteur de communiquer sur son intention, comme le font certains réalisateurs de films par exemple. Ensuite, en tant que client/consommateur, tu auras la possibilité d'approuver ou non. Mais revenir à la version d'origine comme certains chérissent leurs VHS Star Wars ? Là, pour le coup, les JV ne s'y prêtent pas du tout.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il faut aussi préciser qu'on ne saurait pas trouver des œuvres aussi souvent altérées que celles de la littérature, où ce débat de l’œuvre lors de sa gestation contre la volonté ultérieure de l'auteur n'est pas nouveau et n'a rien à voir avec les notions d'une vieille ou d'une nouvelle école, ou encore du support physique contre le numérique. Modifier des passages à l'occasion de la cinquième réédition d'un roman ou mettre en ligne un patch ce n'est pas bien différent, et prendre ici en exemple la littérature ce serait davantage aller dans le sens de ceux qui voudraient accepter le jeu vidéo comme étant lui aussi une forme d'art ouverte à une relative élasticité dans ses détails.




> Mais revenir à la version d'origine comme certains chérissent leurs VHS Star Wars ? Là, pour le coup, les JV ne s'y prêtent pas du tout.


Pour qui est puriste à ce point ce ne sera probablement pas difficile de  downgrader le patch, ne pas autoriser la mise à jour ou d'utiliser une ancienne version du jeu  :^_^: 
Ceci étant dit sans jugement : j'ai été chercher la version NTSC de Metroid Prime alors que je l'ai en PAL parce que l'introduction n'avait pas encore de voice-over, mais que de mots écrits et d'appels au débat (dans le meilleur des cas) sur la portée philosophique d'enlever le moindre détail  pour quelque chose d'aussi insignifiant et dont tout le monde se foutait jusqu'alors.

----------


## Erkin_

> à minima les prennent pour des gros débiles ?


Ils auraient peut-être bien raison de prendre leurs clients pour des gros débiles quand on voit le bordel généré pour un truc qui ne va absolument rien changer au jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ils auraient peut-être bien raison de prendre leurs clients pour des gros débiles quand on voit le bordel généré pour un truc qui ne va absolument rien changer au jeu.


Oui bon comme d'hab' ce ne sont pas TOUS les clients, mais une minorité qui gueule plus fort.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans un cas comme dans l'autre je trouve très décevantes les réactions au vitriol (Du Review-bombing et des demandes de remboursement ) ou à l'emporte-pièce (Ce serait la pente glissante vers l'auto-censure soviétique de twitter !!!) pour un changement aussi dérisoire


This. Ca devient soûlant de voir transformer en conflit _majeur l_a moindre merdouille qui "déplaît". Les gens ne savent vraiment pas faire la part des choses. J'ose pas imaginer le jour où certains voudrons s'indigner pour de "vrai" (ou pour de bonnes raisons moins futiles que celle qui  a donné a lieu au débat ici). On peut ne pas apprécier, on peut même le faire savoir sur les forums, de là à descendre un jeu dans les reviews  / réclamer le remboursement* / menacer des dèvs su Twitter..Y'a une marge...



*sans déconner le mec qui me demande un remboursement pour mon jeu qu'il a acheté 1 an plus tôt et probablement bien poncé, j'ai juste envie de lui répondre avec un trollface.gif

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je dois être de l'ancienne école, celle des commentaires composés, de la littérature, du vinyle et de la peinture, dans laquelle une œuvre représente l'état d'esprit de son artiste à un moment _t_, et qu'il peut être très intéressant pour le public d'essayer d'analyser cet état d'esprit.


Cela m'inspire deux remarques : premièrement, les œuvres de l'esprit figées dans leur perfection immanente sont un mythe régulièrement mis à mal par l'histoire de l'art. Igor Stravinsky a remanié ses partitions tout au long de sa vie, d'une part pour refléter les évolutions de sa conception artistique, d'autre part pour éviter que ses œuvres ne tombent prématurément dans le domaine public, à une époque où le droit d'auteur était moins bien protégé. Chopin faisait paraître ses œuvres quasi simultanément à Paris, Londres et Berlin pour éviter d'être pris de vitesse par des éditions pirates, seulement l'étude des trois éditions révèlent bien souvent des divergences plus ou moins significatives qui laissent perplexes les pianistes d'aujourd'hui quant au choix du texte "authentique" à jouer (et Chopin lui-même proposait souvent d'autres variantes encore sur les partitions de ses élèves !) Léonard de Vinci aurait peint, au moins, une autre version de la _Joconde_, et il existe également une quantité de copies du XVIe siècle d'attribution plus ou moins incertaine dans laquelle certains croient reconnaître la main du maître (et cette problématique n'est pas rare pour les tableaux célèbres). La _Ronde de nuit_ de Rembrandt ne s'appelait pas comme ça à l'origine, mais ce titre apocryphe datant du XIXe s'est imposé dans l'imaginaire collectif à la faveur de la dégradation de l'éclairage avec le temps. La _Sagrada Família_ n'est toujours pas terminée, mais son architecte n'est plus là depuis environ 95 ans pour défendre l'intégrité artistique de sa vision initiale ! George Lucas a refait une partie des effets spéciaux de la trilogie _Star Wars_ pour l'édition spéciale de 1997, et une seconde fois en 2004, introduisant parallèlement des changements plus ou moins significatifs. Bref… le sujet est sans fin !

Ce qui m'amène à la deuxième remarque. Tous ces changements, quelle que soit leur origine, leur motivation, leur temporalité, viennent à leur tour s'inscrire dans l'histoire d'une œuvre, fût-elle littéraire, picturale, musicale, cinématographique… ou vidéoludique. Mieux : ils viennent l'enrichir. Cela n'empêche nullement le commentaire de l'état d'une vision artistique à un instant _t_ (le _Superhot_ originel restera la seule version qu'auront connue des milliers de joueurs, et un archiviste un tant soit peu déterminé n'aura aucune peine à en retrouver une version tipiak si ça l'intéresse vraiment). Mais celui-ci peut désormais se doubler d'une mise en perspective quant au "vécu" post-release de ce jeu, sa réception, l'évolution de la vision voire le "repentir" de son créateur, etc. Je trouve ça passionnant !

EDIT : et je vois que Clear_strelok a déjà abordé ce point avec bien plus de concision pendant que je relisais chaque virgule de la version définitive de mon post.  :^_^: 
Monstre.

----------


## Supergounou

> ...





> ...





> ...


Merci à vous 3 pour vos commentaires constructifs, ça fait plaisir à lire d'autant que j'ignorais pas mal de choses que vous avez explicités. Au moins ça relève le débat, parce que ce matin c'était bien mal parti.

Je vais méditer à tout ça et peut-être revoir mon argumentation, voir ma façon de penser la chose, même si je tique sur quelques éléments (le côté immatériel du jv depuis ses débuts par exemple, ou le fait de pouvoir trouver une œuvre originale en enfreignant la loi, etc...). En tout cas c'était fort intéressant.

----------


## Dicsaw

Je ne sais pas si ca a été dit depuis mais il semblerait que la mise à jour en question sera suivie d'une autre qui remplace ces moments par d'autres complètement nouveaux, plutôt que de les supprimer comme c'est le cas maintenant.

:memeclown:

----------


## Kriegor

> Merci à vous 3 pour vos commentaires constructifs, ça fait plaisir à lire d'autant que j'ignorais pas mal de choses que vous avez explicités. Au moins ça relève le débat, parce que ce matin c'était bien mal parti.


Oui, en particulier la réponse de Franky Mikey, c'était fort bien argumenté ! Mais quel dommage qu'il ait édité son post...

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui, en particulier la réponse de Franky Mikey, c'était fort bien argumenté ! Mais quel dommage qu'il ait édité son post...


Ah j'avais pas vu, remboursssaaayyy !!  :Cell:   :^_^:

----------


## Orhin

> Cela m'inspire deux remarques : premièrement, les œuvres de l'esprit figées dans leur perfection immanente sont un mythe régulièrement mis à mal par l'histoire de l'art. Igor Stravinsky a remanié ses partitions tout au long de sa vie, d'une part pour refléter les évolutions de sa conception artistique, d'autre part pour éviter que ses œuvres ne tombent prématurément dans le domaine public, à une époque où le droit d'auteur était moins bien protégé. Chopin faisait paraître ses œuvres quasi simultanément à Paris, Londres et Berlin pour éviter d'être pris de vitesse par des éditions pirates, seulement l'étude des trois éditions révèlent bien souvent des divergences plus ou moins significatives qui laissent perplexes les pianistes d'aujourd'hui quant au choix du texte "authentique" à jouer (et Chopin lui-même proposait souvent d'autres variantes encore sur les partitions de ses élèves !) Léonard de Vinci aurait peint, au moins, une autre version de la _Joconde_, et il existe également une quantité de copies du XVIe siècle d'attribution plus ou moins incertaine dans laquelle certains croient reconnaître la main du maître (et cette problématique n'est pas rare pour les tableaux célèbres). La _Ronde de nuit_ de Rembrandt ne s'appelait pas comme ça à l'origine, mais ce titre apocryphe datant du XIXe s'est imposé dans l'imaginaire collectif à la faveur de la dégradation de l'éclairage avec le temps. La _Sagrada Família_ n'est toujours pas terminée, mais son architecte n'est plus là depuis environ 95 ans pour défendre l'intégrité artistique de sa vision initiale ! George Lucas a refait une partie des effets spéciaux de la trilogie _Star Wars_ pour l'édition spéciale de 1997, et une seconde fois en 2004, introduisant parallèlement des changements plus ou moins significatifs. Bref… le sujet est sans fin !


Très intéressant, autant pour la littérature et le ciné j'avais pas mal d'exemples en tête, mais pour la musique je n'étais pas au courant que ça existait aussi (surtout si tôt dans l'histoire).




> Modifier des passages à l'occasion de la  cinquième réédition d'un roman ou mettre en ligne un patch ce n'est pas  bien différent, et prendre ici en exemple la littérature ce serait  davantage aller dans le sens de ceux qui voudraient accepter le jeu  vidéo comme étant lui aussi une forme d'art ouverte à une relative  élasticité dans ses détails.


D'ailleurs dans le cas de la littérature, il y a régulièrement de shitstorm lorsque la traduction change à l'occasion d'une réédition.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> D'ailleurs dans le cas de la littérature, il y a régulièrement de shitstorm lorsque la traduction change à l'occasion d'une réédition.


Perso j'avais aussi en tête les traductions pour la littérature, et les concerts pour la musique (où chaque concert est perfectible par rapport au précédent), mais effectivement le post de Franky est une mine d'or en ce qui concerne notre problématique.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

La mise à jour 2.1 de *Genshin Impact* inclura une demande de longue date des joueurs ... La pêche ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/genshin-impa...fishing-in-21/

Les développeurs pourront bientôt mélanger ce qui apparait dans les casques VR Oculus avec le monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://gizmodo.com/oculus-new-exper...ith-1847356205

Les développeurs du jeu de recyclage de vaisseaux spatiaux *Hardspace: Shipbreaker* parlent du scénario de gôôôôôôche du jeu, et crunch évidemment :

https://www.thegamer.com/hardspace-interview/

Il semblait que, selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, le DLC Siege of Paris pour *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* allait sortir le 5 Août, mais en fait en non :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ease-in-august





Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, il se pourrait que le remake de *Dead Space* utilise du contenu coupé du premier jeu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-original-game

Sony a renouvelé le dépôt de *PlayStation Home*, le pseudo réseau social de la PS3 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rademark-again

Vous vous inquiétiez pour les pauvres mineurs de cryptomonnaies qui se sont fait boutés hors de Chine ? Il ne faut pas, ils pourront continuer à chier sur la planète au Kazakhstan :

https://www.courrierinternational.co...grants-chinois

----------


## KOUB

2ème dose,

Que se passe-t-il à la fin d'un 4X galactique une fois que vous avez conquis tous les mondes ? L'effondrement parce que vous avez tout laissé partir en couille évidemment. Sur le sujet, voici *Alliance of the Sacred Suns*, avec une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/try-to-save-...red-suns-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Sacred_Suns/




Anbennar est un énorme mod de fantasy fait par des passionnés pour *Europa Universalis IV* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-mod-is-...get-elsewhere/

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1385440355

Ça se passe pas mal pour la bêta de *New World*, avec 200.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/amazons-new...yers-on-steam/

La sortie de *Flight Simulator* sur XBox s'accompagne d'une très grosse optimisation pour le PC :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ion-47812.html

----------


## ZenZ

Oh le fou il poste des news en plein débat ... sur le topic des news en plus !!

Bon sinon moi j'ai fini deux fois Superhot à sa sortie et je me souvenais même pas qu'on pouvait se suicider  :tired: 

Pourtant je trouve ça cool et original comme idée !

----------


## 564.3

C'est la version VR, les niveaux sont différents de la version sur écran (ou je ne m'en rappelle plus non plus). Du coup tu fais vraiment le geste de te tirer une balle IRL, c'est pas juste « Press F to suicide ».
Dans divers jeux VR on peut se tirer une balle dans le pied ou dans la tête, s'il y a du _friendly fire_ et du _body awareness_ (on voit son propre avatar complet), y a des risques de _self fire_. Dans un FPS sur écran on peut seulement se prendre du splash damage de grenade ou autre, en VR on peut faire ce qu'on veut. Il y a des trucs plus sportifs, du genre balancer une épée en l'air et se tuer en la rattrapant avec la tête (pas possible dans SuperHot je crois).

----------


## Frypolar

> Oh le fou il poste des news en plein débat ... sur le topic des news en plus !!
> 
> Bon sinon moi j'ai fini deux fois Superhot à sa sortie et je me souvenais même pas qu'on pouvait se suicider 
> 
> Pourtant je trouve ça cool et original comme idée !


Dans la version pas VR tu dois te tuer pendant que tu es connecté. Tu te vois à travers ta fenêtre, puis tu rentres dans ton appartement et te tuer est obligatoire pour continuer.

----------


## reneyvane

> ...La sortie de *Flight Simulator* sur XBox s'accompagne d'une très grosse optimisation pour le PC :


https://www.factornews.com/actualite...47812.html ...

La taille du téléchargement pour les XboxSerie S/X est de *82*go pour une installation de +*97*go.

Les Frenchies de "*LesNumériques*" proposent leurs premières impressions sur la version Xbox de Fly-Simulator-2020 qui sort demain !

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/jeux-v...s-n166489.html


PS: Oh purée ! Les XboxSerie tiennent leurs première exclusivité PC/Xbox qui envoie du patée et qui ne devrait pas débarqué sur PS5 dans 6 mois !  ::w00t::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Les harceleurs sont des grosses merdes. Donc, un couple a fait une vidéo pour la chaîne youtube Girlfriend Reviews, qui disait du bien de *The Last Of Us Part 2*, qu'ils avaient bien apprécié. La vidéo a été postée sur un Reddit qui ... bon, on va dire qu'ils chient en continu sur le jeu. Évidemment, suite à ça, le petit couple a reçu nombre de menaces de mort, de viol, enfin le refrain habituel des gros étrons. Mais le tout à atteint un niveau complétement débile quand une participante à la campagne de harcélement s'est plainte d'avoir reçu des menaces de mort de la part du couple, menaçant de porter plainte. Évidemment, ce dernier point est complétement faux. Les harceleurs sont des grosses merdes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-gaming-sub...to-themselves/

Soyez pas cons, ne téléchargez pas *Windows 11* de n'importe où :

https://www.pcgamer.com/careful-wher...-with-malware/

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, il semblerait que les prochains *GPU d'AMD* aient 3 fois plus de cœurs que les RX 6900 XT

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-navi-31-...i-chip-design/

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, il semblerait que *Nvidia* pourrait lancer les GeForce RTX 40xx en 2022, c'est à dire quand la plupart des gens pourront se procurer un RTX30xx, avec une gravure en 5nm par TSMC et plein de machins techniques :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-gefor...launch-rumour/

Il semble que si les cartes *RTX 3090* d'EVGA crament sur New World, c'est dû à un problème inhérent à la carte, qui fait que les ventilateurs cherchent à atteindre plus de 200.000 tours/min :

http://forum.canardpc.com/newreply.p...reply&t=131140

L'Ender Dragon est un peu le boss de fin de *Minecraft* ... GrayStillPlays a créé une armée d'axolotls pour le tuer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecrafter-...-ender-dragon/




Alors ... *Intel* veut "innover avec la magie du silicone" pour "l'ère de l’Angström des semi-conducteurs". Alors 1 Angström, c'est 0.1nm. C'est la distance moyenne entre deux atomes dans un solide (cristallin). Il semble possible de créer un effet transistor avec un seul atome (J'ai pas cherché plus que ça, j'avoue), mais ça reste faisable à l'échelle laboratoire. Vu leurs derniers succès en gravure en dessous des 10 nm, on ne peut que leur souhaiter bon courage. Enfin aux ingénieurs et aux chercheurs surtout. Les marketeux vont très bien par contre, merci de vous inquiéter pour eux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-rename...emiconductors/

*Newegg* est un revendeur de matériel PC, qui organise une loterie pour avoir la possibilité d'acheter une carte graphique, histoire de faire chier les scalpers. Un ado de 11 ans a trouvé comment commander une carte sur leur site dans passer par la loterie, et en a pris une. Le manager a remercié l'ado de ne pas avoir acheté une tonne de cartes pour les revendre comme un gros parasite :

https://www.pcgamer.com/11-year-old-...buys-rtx-3090/

L'athlète russe Vitalina Batsarashkina, portait un pendentif The Witcher à l'épreuve olympique de  pistolet à 10m air comprimé ... Et a gagné la médaille d'or après avoir gagné l'argent en 2016 :

https://kotaku.com/the-witcher-fan-w...ics-1847360254

Le jeu *Where the Water Tastes Like Wine* a un achievement impossible à débloquer. Il a été intentionnellement implanté par un développeur car le jeu parle des promesses du rêve américain ... et de la grosse arnaque qu'elles représentent :

https://kotaku.com/impossible-steam-...ory-1847363203

Sachez qu'il existe des parfums officiels *Resident Evil*. Voilà :

https://www.gameinformer.com/gamer-c...-leon-jill-and



Un millier d'employés de *Blizzard* ont signé une lettre ouverte au management suite aux mails qu'ils ont reçu de la part de la direction, parlant de la plainte pour harcélement sexuel institutionnalisé ... Et en gros, ils leurs demandent si ils se foutraient pas un peu de leurs gueules :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-labor-lawsuit
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...we-will-not-be

Le designer qui avait donné une réponse pour le moins cringe à une fameuse question posée à la Blizzcon 2010 s'excuse :

https://www.pcgamer.com/former-world...blizzcon-2010/




Il semblerait que des hommes aient aussi été harcelés sexuellement :

https://kotaku.com/blizzard-devs-say...too-1847363241

Des créateurs recréent l'histoire de *Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic* sous Unreal Engine 5, avec la permission de LucasFilm. Ils se financent sur Patreon, et ont une chaine youtube pour montrer des trucs :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14424...l-engine-5.htm




Ça parle *Danganronpa S: Ultimate Summer Camp*, le jeu bonus du bundle Danganronpa Decadence, qui sortira le 3 Décembre en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dang...stems-detailed

La bêta fermée de *Babylon’s Fall*, le dernier jeu Platinum Games, commencera le 12 Août en Europe :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/baby...t-12-in-europe

*Hot Wheels Unleashed* a un nouveau trailer qui confirme la présence de K2000, de la Delorean, de la batmobile et de quelques autres véhicules. Le jeu doit toujours sortir sur tous les supports le 30 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/hot-...iecast-trailer




Vous prendrez bien une petite démo technique de l'*Unreal Engine 5* avec ça :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...o-alpha-point/

----------


## KOUB

Voici le jeu de plateforme tout mimi *Ayo the Clown*, qui doit sortir sur Switch et PC le 28 Juillet :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ayo...ivers-enfantin




Le jeu d'enquête et de boucle temporelle *The Forgotten City* sort le 28 Juillet sur tous les supports :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/for...cle-temporelle




Les voix de *Final Fantasy XVI* seront enregistrées d'abord en anglais puis en japonais :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fin...japanese-later

Le FPS compétitif free-to-play avec du Portal dedans *Splitgate* retarde sa sortie, histoire de renforcer ses serveurs après le succès surprise de sa bêta ouverte (2 millions de téléchargements et plus de 50.000 joueurs en simultanés sur toutes les plateformes) :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hal...y-popular-beta

Le jeu d'exploration *Submerged: Hidden Depths*, exclusivité Stadia, va bientôt sortir sur Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...o-launch-on-pc




12 millions d'exemplaires vendus pour *Mortal Kombat 11* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/26/m...illion-copies/

5 millions de copies écoulées pour *Death Stranding* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ing-47813.html

Quelques infos de plus sur le ... *Gabe Gear* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...eck-47815.html

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Le designer qui avait donné une réponse pour le moins cringe à une fameuse question posée à la Blizzcon 2010 s'excuse :
> 
> https://youtu.be/EcqY40Kx2RY


Dégueulasse. Avec des gens comme ça sur les postes "importants" c'est pas étonnant que le reste de l'entreprise c'est de la merde. 




> Il semblerait que des hommes aient aussi été harcelés sexuellement :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/blizzard-devs-say...too-1847363241


Le machisme et le sexisme sont un problème pour les hommes eux même aussi. Quelle surprise.

----------


## Molina

> Le machisme et le sexisme sont un problème pour les hommes eux même aussi. Quelle surprise.


Comme on dit chez blizzard : "Every voice matters".  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Poy poy,
> 
> Les harceleurs sont des grosses merdes. Donc, un couple a fait une vidéo pour la chaîne youtube Girlfriend Reviews, qui disait du bien de *The Last Of Us Part 2*, qu'ils avaient bien apprécié. La vidéo a été postée sur un Reddit qui ... bon, on va dire qu'ils chient en continu sur le jeu. Évidemment, suite à ça, le petit couple a reçu nombre de menaces de mort, de viol, enfin le refrain habituel des gros étrons. Mais le tout à atteint un niveau complétement débile quand une participante à la campagne de harcélement s'est plainte d'avoir reçu des menaces de mort de la part du couple, menaçant de porter plainte. Évidemment, ce dernier point est complétement faux. Les harceleurs sont des grosses merdes :


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça. Une personne de ce subreddit (consacré entièrement à chier sur TLoU Part 2 depuis 1 an, ce qui reste le plus fou dans cette actualité) a utilisé son compte secondaire pour s'envoyer différentes menaces de mort et a prétendu qu'elles provenaient de la communauté de girlfriendreview (qui est une super chaîne YouTube au passage), menaçant d'en référer aux autorités et accusant girlfriendreview d'entretenir une fanbase toxique. Après analyse des impressions d'écran que ce gentil monsieur faisait circuler, Matt & Shelby, les deux personnes derrière girlfriendreview, se sont vite aperçus que toutes ces menaces de mort provenaient du même compte, et que ce compte appartenait à la personne qui les recevait.

Afin de faire la paix avec ce subreddit, Matt & Shelby ont lancé un appel aux dons pour soutenir une association que la personne qui avait créé ces fausses menaces de mort soutenait lui-même (pour la défense des animaux) et ils ont eux-mêmes mis 3000 € de leur poche dedans. Ils se sont quand même fait pourrir. Le subreddit qui, jusque là, avait massivement soutenu le faussaire ayant retourné sa veste et déclarant que Girlfriendreview avait créé tout ce drama uniquement pour les faire passer pour des méchants. Comme si les innombrables messages racistes, anti-lgbt, anti-féministe et le flot de haine permanent autour de Shelby et sa prétendue profession de péripatéticienne ne suffisaient pas à ça.

La prochaine fois que vous regardez une oeuvre de fiction et trouvez les méchants trop méchants et les gentils trop gentils, n'oubliez pas que le monde réel peut être tout aussi manichéen.

----------


## ExPanda

> Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, il semblerait que les prochains *GPU d'AMD* aient 3 fois plus de cœurs que les RX 6900 XT
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-navi-31-...i-chip-design/


C'est pas justement la série 6x00 leurs prochains GPUs ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Da-Soth

Un grand merci Koub.

Parce qu'on le dira jamais assez.

----------


## Baalim

> Un grand merci Koub.
> 
> Parce qu'on le dira jamais assez.


Je viens de passer les derniers jours à slalomer entre les débats pour arriver jusqu'aux news de Koub.

Étrangement, ça me rappelle un peu le vieux débat des bons plans avec ou sans spam  ::siffle:: 

Merci Monsieur  :Indeed:

----------


## Getz

Tu veux dire qu'il faudrait un topic des news sans spam ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu veux dire qu'il faudrait un topic des news sans spam ?


J'oserais pas.  ::trollface::

----------


## yodaxy

> C'est pas justement la série 6x00 leurs prochains GPUs ?


Tu confonds avec les CPU, qui en sont aux 5x00 effectivement. Les GPU 6x00 existent déjà : https://www.ldlc.com/informatique/pi...74.html?sort=1

----------


## poneyroux

> Tu confonds avec les CPU, qui en sont aux 5x00 effectivement. Les GPU 6x00 existent déjà : https://www.ldlc.com/informatique/pi...74.html?sort=1


Je mets 2 pièces sur le fait qu'ExPanda faisait une blague par rapport à l'indisponibilité chronique des GPU AMD !

----------


## Molina

> Tu veux dire qu'il faudrait un topic des news sans spam ?


Il faudrait un topic des news où personne ne pourrait y poster pour ne déranger personne.

----------


## Kriegor

Et un topic pour débattre des news qui sont postées sur le topic des news. J'avoue que je viens ici surtout pour les débats, du coup les news me gênent parfois.  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Je mets 2 pièces sur le fait qu'ExPanda faisait une blague par rapport à l'indisponibilité chronique des GPU AMD !




Y a des chances, j'ai peut-être loupé la blague  ::P:  Ceci dit, y a des disponibilités sur le site que j'ai mis en lien, faut juste pas regarder les prix quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Je mets 2 pièces sur le fait qu'ExPanda faisait une blague par rapport à l'indisponibilité chronique des GPU AMD !


Ceci.  ::ninja:: 
Et puis les annonces d'AMD, à force de faire pschitt...  ::|:

----------


## reneyvane

> ...Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, il semblerait que les prochains *GPU d'AMD* aient 3 fois plus de cœurs que les RX 6900 XT
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-navi-31-...i-chip-design/ ...



Pour ceux qui souhaitent plus de précision :
*
La-prochaine-generation-du-fleuron-amd-radeon-rdna3-sera-dotee-de-15-360-processeurs-stream*
http://www.pc-boost.com/pages/news_1...rs-stream.html

---
Microsoft avait annoncé l'exclusivité à ses XboxSerie de l'équivalent DLSS 2.0 d'AMD :"le FSR", d'après le lien ci-dessous Phil Spencer ne va pas être content. ::trollface:: 
* 
Finalement-le-fsr-serait-aussi-disponible-pour-la-ps5 :*
https://www.comptoir-hardware.com/ac...ur-la-ps5.html

----------


## 564.3

> Microsoft avait annoncé l'exclusivité à ses XboxSerie de l'équivalent DLSS 2.0 d'AMD :"le FSR", d'après le lien ci-dessous Phil Spencer ne va pas être content.
> * 
> Finalement-le-fsr-serait-aussi-disponible-pour-la-ps5 :*
> https://www.comptoir-hardware.com/ac...ur-la-ps5.html


WTF, c'est un algo d'upscaling avec implémentation open source sous licence MIT. N'importe qui peut l'utiliser (support DirectX et Vulkan), suffit d'aller télécharger ça sur GitHub et l'intégrer dans son jeu.
Par exemple Valve l'a mis dans la version Linux de DOTA2 il y a un mois https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pa...tyFX-Super-Res, sans besoin de drivers ou matos spécifique (hors Vulkan).
Mais comme d'hab il doit y avoir moyen d'optimiser des trucs à plus bas niveau (coté drivers & co), c'est peut-être de ça dont il est question ici (?). Ou plutôt de ce que MS/Sony proposent par défaut dans leur SDK.

----------


## runner

Interplay, un des plus gros éditeurs dans les années 90 ayant édité ou développé des titres comme Earthworn Jim, Messiah, Baldur's gate, Fallout et autres, en état de mort quasi cérébrale depuis près de 15 ans après le rachat par feu Titus, va faire une annonce demain 28 juillet.
https://twitter.com/interplayent/sta...21041454030851

----------


## Dicsaw

La Interplaystation Pro 8k oled  ::O:

----------


## pipoop

> Interplay, un des plus gros éditeurs dans les années 90 ayant édité ou développé des titres comme Earthworn Jim, Messiah, Baldur's gate, Fallout et autres, en état de mort quasi cérébrale depuis près de 15 ans après le rachat par feu Titus, va faire une annonce demain 28 juillet.
> https://twitter.com/interplayent/sta...21041454030851


On as ete rachete par tencent
voila bisous

----------


## runner

> On as ete rachete par tencent
> voila bisous


Ce serait plus THQ nordiq/embracer que Tencent pour la blague. :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Interplay semble avoir été racheté avec un nouveau pdg



> la «relance» d'Interplay se produira en octobre 2021, à en croire le nouveau patron d'Interplay, James Murdock, qui a laissé apparaître sur son profil LinkedIn son arrivée à la tête de la société et le reboot du studio à venir. L'annonce prévue ce mercredi devrait donc être un changement d'investisseur et de direction. Murdock est notamment passé par Wizards of the Coast, Rockstar et Blizzard.


https://www.jeuxvideo-live.com/news/...ercredi-103930
https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-murdock-126162208/

----------


## Molina

> la «relance» d'Interplay se produira en octobre 2021, à en croire le nouveau patron d'Interplay, James Murdock, qui a laissé apparaître sur son profil LinkedIn son arrivée à la tête de la société et le reboot du studio à venir. L'annonce prévue ce mercredi devrait donc être un changement d'investisseur et de direction. Murdock est notamment passé par Wizards of the Coast,* Rockstar et Blizzard.*


Les bonnes cultures d'entreprise.

----------


## Orhin

> Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça. Une personne de ce subreddit (consacré entièrement à chier sur TLoU Part 2 depuis 1 an, ce qui reste le plus fou dans cette actualité) a utilisé son compte secondaire pour s'envoyer différentes menaces de mort et a prétendu qu'elles provenaient de la communauté de girlfriendreview (qui est une super chaîne YouTube au passage), menaçant d'en référer aux autorités et accusant girlfriendreview d'entretenir une fanbase toxique. Après analyse des impressions d'écran que ce gentil monsieur faisait circuler, Matt & Shelby, les deux personnes derrière girlfriendreview, se sont vite aperçus que toutes ces menaces de mort provenaient du même compte, et que ce compte appartenait à la personne qui les recevait.
> 
> Afin de faire la paix avec ce subreddit, Matt & Shelby ont lancé un appel aux dons pour soutenir une association que la personne qui avait créé ces fausses menaces de mort soutenait lui-même (pour la défense des animaux) et ils ont eux-mêmes mis 3000 € de leur poche dedans. Ils se sont quand même fait pourrir. Le subreddit qui, jusque là, avait massivement soutenu le faussaire ayant retourné sa veste et déclarant que Girlfriendreview avait créé tout ce drama uniquement pour les faire passer pour des méchants. Comme si les innombrables messages racistes, anti-lgbt, anti-féministe et le flot de haine permanent autour de Shelby et sa prétendue profession de péripatéticienne ne suffisaient pas à ça.
> 
> La prochaine fois que vous regardez une oeuvre de fiction et trouvez les méchants trop méchants et les gentils trop gentils, n'oubliez pas que le monde réel peut être tout aussi manichéen.


Ah ouais on en est là.
J'aurais envie de dire "Reddit, lie de l'humanité" mais en vrai y'a plein de subreddit très cools et informatifs.




> Le designer qui avait donné une réponse pour le moins cringe à une fameuse question posée à la Blizzcon 2010 s'excuse :
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/former-world...blizzcon-2010/
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/EcqY40Kx2RY


J'avais loupé ça.  :WTF: 
Ce serait une satire qu'ils n'auraient pas fait mieux/pire.

----------


## runner

> Les bonnes cultures d'entreprise.





> *Vice President Operations*
> *Blizzard Entertainment Temps plein
> Dates d’emploi juin 2017 – juil. 2021*
> Durée d’emploi 4 ans 2 mois
> Lieu Irvine, California, United States
> 
> *Rockstar Games
> Administration Assistant*
> *Rockstar Games Temps plein
> ...





> *
> Company Owner
> Interplay Entertainment Corp. Temps plein*
> Dates d’emploi juil. 2021 – Aujourd’hui
> Durée d’emploi 1 mois
> Lieu Irvine, California, United States
> *Owner and CEO for the 2021 reboot of the company, scheduled for relaunch in October.* 
> Interplay a été visiblement racheté et rebootera en octobre.


L'annonce pour demain, cela concerne peut être le rachat car je doute un nouveau jeu.

----------


## Stelarc

> Ceci. 
> Et puis les annonces d'AMD, à force de faire pschitt...


Tant dis qu'Nvidia hein... Ça ne fait pas pschitt mais bruuuuuu BLAM mais le résultat est le même.

----------


## ExPanda

Nvidia profite de leur "première place", mais justement, ils sont devant.
J'ai eu que de l'AMD depuis un moment et je les attendais sur cette génération hein. Et puis ils annoncent qu'ils vont défoncer les verts pour moins cher, se moquent de leur lancement... Pour faire pire niveau disponibilité, et vendre des cartes aussi chères voir plus, pour des performances équivalentes sans plus et des features en moins.  ::|: 

*pschitt*

----------


## akaraziel

> Et un topic pour débattre des news qui sont postées sur le topic des news. J'avoue que je viens ici surtout pour les débats, du coup les news me gênent parfois.


Il existe déjà un topic des débats.  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

> Nvidia profite de leur "première place", mais justement, ils sont devant.
> J'ai eu que de l'AMD depuis un moment et je les attendais sur cette génération hein. Et puis ils annoncent qu'ils vont défoncer les verts pour moins cher, se moquent de leur lancement... Pour faire pire niveau disponibilité, et vendre des cartes aussi chères voir plus, pour des performances équivalentes sans plus et des features en moins. 
> 
> *pschitt*


Alors, oui, c'est aussi cher pour moins puissant et avec des features en moins MAIS ! 
MAIS l'absence de technos proprios aussi inintéressantes que le DLSS ou le RTX, c'est un point positif selon certains canards du topic GPU.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les bonnes cultures d'entreprise.


Rockstar il me semble qu'ils ont fait des efforts depuis certaines affaires, notamment ce qui tournait autour du dév' de RDR / LA Noire. j'dis pas que c'est devenu le paradis pour autant, mais bon, dans le milieu je suis pas sûr que ce soit les plus mauvais élèves aujourd'hui.

----------


## Haelnak

Tout dépend ce qu'on intègre dans "culture d'entreprise pourrie" parce que Red Dead Redemption 2 (2018 sur console, 2019 sur PC) a eu droit à un développement saupoudrée d'une dose de crunch bien violente avec le management qui va bien.

Ils sont censés faire des efforts pour GTA 6 en 2030.  
Et entre-temps ils vont se la jouer fonctionnaire avec des semaines de 20h afin de sortir des DLCs pour GTA Online ou encore préparer la quatrième sortie de GTAV.

----------


## Tellure

> Ce serait plus THQ nordiq/embracer que Tencent pour la blague.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Interplay semble avoir été racheté avec un nouveau pdg
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo-live.com/news/...ercredi-103930
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-murdock-126162208/


Ils possèdent encore quoi que ce soit ? Parce que le nom Interplay sans aucune de ses licences ça ne fera rêver personne.

----------


## pesos

Interplay : "Oui bonjour c'est pour annoncer un FPS multijoueur révolutionnaire"  ::ninja:: 

---------------------

Tiens sinon *Total War Saga Troy* sort sur Steam le 2 septembre et faut croire que l'argent d'Epic ne leur a pas suffit :

----------


## pipoop

y as des gens qui l'ont pas eu gratos?

----------


## Haelnak

Ceux qui boycottent l'EGS et préfèrent faire un don à Saint Gabe.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Ceux qui boycottent l'EGS et préfèrent faire un don à Saint Gabe.


Tout le monde n'est pas au taquet pour récupérer les jeux gratuits sur EGS. Sans compter que si je me souviens bien il ne l'était que pendant 24 heures. Cela dit le prix actuel du jeu (y compris sur EGS) est cher je trouve pour ce qu'il offre a priori.

----------


## Molina

> y as des gens qui l'ont pas eu gratos?


Je n'ai plus la source, mais il semblerait que les jeux gratos ont un gain de ventes juste après.

----------


## Haelnak

> Tout le monde n'est pas au taquet pour récupérer les jeux gratuits sur EGS. Sans compter que si je me souviens bien il ne l'était que pendant 24 heures. Cela dit le prix actuel du jeu (y compris sur EGS) est cher je trouve pour ce qu'il offre a priori.


Je fais partie du groupe "pas au taquet" bi-classé "Total War, mouif, pourquoi pas un jour" mais on a été tellement spammé par l'information à l'époque de la sortie qu'il était difficile de passer à côté.
Si on s'intéresse à la licence, je ne vois pas comme on a peut avoir raté le coche hors cas exceptionnels (ni internet ni téléphone, urgence d'ordre privé, etc.).

----------


## Molina

> Je fais partie du groupe "pas au taquet" bi-classé "Total War, mouif, pourquoi pas un jour" mais on a été tellement spammé par l'information à l'époque de la sortie qu'il était difficile de passer à côté. 
> Si on s'intéresse à la licence, je ne vois pas comme on a peut avoir raté le coche hors cas exceptionnels (ni internet ni téléphone, urgence d'ordre privé, etc.).


Les premiers retours étaient bof, ça ne poussait pas à le prendre, même gratos. En tout cas, personnellement, ce n'est pas parce que c'est gratuit, que je me jette dessus.

----------


## Haelnak

Idem. 
Mais je dois avoir 10 jeux à tout casser sur mon compte EGS, je n'apprécie pas le launcher, je ne check jamais ce qui y est gratuit, et la licence ne m'a jamais vraiment attiré. 
Pourant, même moi, je savais que ce Total War aller être donné, et quand. 

Du coup, à moins d'être totalement réfractaire à l'EGS, je ne vois pas qui peut être intéressé par cette sortie (payante, et chère) sur Steam. 
D'où mon post un peu sarcastique.

----------


## runner

> Ils possèdent encore quoi que ce soit ? Parce que le nom Interplay sans aucune de ses licences ça ne fera rêver personne.


Ils possèdent encore certaines licences comme Descent, Stonekeep, Battle chess et quelques autres dont j'ai oublié le nom. Ils avaient essayé de les vendre à un moment mais finalement, cela ne s'est visiblement pas fait.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Les premiers retours étaient bof, ça ne poussait pas à le prendre, même gratos


Ce qui me fait dire d'ailleurs que le prix actuel (37 euros) est beaucoup trop cher pour ce qu'il offre. Même en enlevant le fait qu'il a été gratuit pendant 24 heures il y a quelques mois.

----------


## Kriegor

Il n'y avait pas eu que le jeu de base d'offert. Le DLC des Amazones avait été offert aussi. C'était une grosse opé marketing.

----------


## Hippolyte

Va falloir être un peu précis. Troy est un très bon Total War. Ça reste un "saga", donc avec moins de contenu que leurs grosses licences (3k/Warhammer), mais ce qu'il y a est plutôt qualitatif.
En quoi 37e serait trop cher pour un jeu pareil ?

----------


## pesos

Parce qu'il est sorti il y a un an, parce qu'ils foutent le -40% seulement sur la grosse édition carotte alors que la standard n'a qu'un petit -25%.

Disons qu'ils auraient pu faire un petit effort quand même.

Pour comparer j'ai choppé Control avec tous les DLC pour 25€ à sa sortie sur Steam (donc 1 an après la sortie EGS).

----------


## Hippolyte

Oui ça je veux bien, et je suis plutôt d'accord. C'est le "beaucoup trop cher pour ce qu'il offre" de mithrandir3 qui m'a fait tiquer, le jeu s'est pris quelques bashs injustifiés à mes yeux et ça me faisait penser à ça.

----------


## Maalak

> Ils possèdent encore quoi que ce soit ? Parce que le nom Interplay sans aucune de ses licences ça ne fera rêver personne.


La question se posait dans les mêmes termes pour Microprose, ce qui ne les a pas empêchés de se lancer.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Pour les amatrices et amateurs de *Arx Fatalis*, *Ultima Underworld* et la série des *King's Field*, voici *Monomyth* et son trailer :



C'est autrichien, développé par un seul gars (plus un autre pour la musique), et y'a un kickstarter qui demande 16500 balles : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/836367155/monomyth

----------


## Tellure

> Ils possèdent encore certaines licences comme Descent, Stonekeep, Battle chess et quelques autres dont j'ai oublié le nom. Ils avaient essayé de les vendre à un moment mais finalement, cela ne s'est visiblement pas fait.


C'est moins sexy que Fallout ou Baldurs Gate mais pourquoi pas ? Ou alors un retour de MDK  ::o: 




> La question se posait dans les mêmes termes pour Microprose, ce qui ne les a pas empêchés de se lancer.


C'est tout le mal qu'on peut souhaiter à Interplay (quoique si l'on considère le cv du nouveau patron  ::ninja::  )

----------


## daramK

> Le jeu d'exploration *Submerged: Hidden Depths*, exclusivité Stadia, va bientôt sortir sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...o-launch-on-pc
> 
> https://youtu.be/7LeUf5h4J9k


Apparement, il s'agit de la suite du jeu sorti en 2015 (qui était sympa sans plus) : https://store.steampowered.com/app/301860/Submerged/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Idem. 
> Mais je dois avoir 10 jeux à tout casser sur mon compte EGS, je n'apprécie pas le launcher, je ne check jamais ce qui y est gratuit, et la licence ne m'a jamais vraiment attiré. 
> Pourant, même moi, je savais que ce Total War aller être donné, et quand. 
> 
> Du coup, à moins d'être totalement réfractaire à l'EGS, je ne vois pas qui peut être intéressé par cette sortie (payante, et chère) sur Steam. 
> D'où mon post un peu sarcastique.


Peut y'avoir outamille raisons. Faut pas croire que tout le monde est prêt à se jeter sur un truc gratuit parce que c'est gratuit. Si c'est pour un truc qui finira entassé dans le garage parce que "ça pourrait servir un jour", non merci, même si c'est du "numérique". Il faut savoir garder raison sur les épaules.

----------


## Supergounou

> Apparement, il s'agit de la suite du jeu sorti en 2015 (qui était *sympa sans plus*) : https://store.steampowered.com/app/301860/Submerged/


C'est ça. "Sans plus", surtout.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Merci pour les remerciements, ça fait plaisir.  :Emo: 

Le Zeldalike aviaire à l'isométrique *Death's Door* a atteint 100.000 joueurs pour son premier week-end :

https://www.pcgamer.com/deaths-door-...ts-first-week/

Le roguelike horrifique avec des cartes *Draft of Darkness* sortira en accès anticipé le 30 Juillet. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-lo-fi-h...ms-never-made/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_of_Darkness/




Un DLC est annoncé pour la même date que la sortie sur Steam de *Total War Saga: Troy*. Le DLC, nommé Mythos, qui ne parlera pas de plusieurs mythomanes célèbres tels Peter Molyneux ou Chris Roberts, mais bel et bien de créatures mythiques, et sortira le 2 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-total-war-...ers-after-all/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...istorical-mode




Aujourd'hui est sorti sur Steam le jeu de combat compétitif avec des robots et des épées *Clone Drone in the Danger Zone* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/your-new-fav...elding-robots/




la 14 ème génération de *CPU d'Intel*, les Meteor Lake, devrait sortir en 2023. Y a plein de détails techniques que je n'ai pas lu dans l'article :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-reveal...oming-in-2023/

Sans trop faire de bruit, Blizzard a révélé les nouvelles cartes de *Hearthstone: United in Stormwind* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-qui...ind-expansion/

Finalement, il sera obligatoire d'être vacciné ou fournir un test covid négatif pour participer à la *PAX West* du monde réel de la réalité véritable, qui aura lieu du 3 au 6 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pax-west-ann...ovid-19-tests/

Le RPG sur mobiles *Street Fighter: Duel*, jusqu'alors uniquement disponible en Chine, sortira bientôt partout dans le monde :

https://www.destructoid.com/street-f...-localization/




Il semble que depuis quelques temps (au moins 2 ans), Nintendo mette des bouts de mousse dans les Joy-cons. L'idée est probablement de régler le "léger" problème du *Joy-Con Drift*. Ça marche pas :

https://www.destructoid.com/switch-j...-nintendo-fix/

Pour rappel, la méthode de VK semble fonctionner :




La prochaine bestiole qui sera disponible pour le MOBA *Pokemon Unite* sera Gardevoir, à partir de demain :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gardevoir...new-character/





Norman Redus a posté un truc chelou sur Instagram, avec le lapin de *Silent Hill* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/norman-re...ie-the-rabbit/

https://www.instagram.com/p/CRz8E0Fj8QZ/

----------


## Silver

La pétition interne de Blizzard atteindrait les 3000 signatures, sur 9500 employés :
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...-on-wednesday/

Ces employés organiseront d'ailleurs un "walkout" demain, donc une grève pour montrer qu'ils sont en désaccord avec la direction.

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG pour mobiles *MARVEL Future Revolution* sortira le 25 Août. On leur souhaite plus de succès que l'autre jeu. Ou pas :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14431...s-prochain.htm




Si EA prend toutes vos données de jeu, ce n'est pas que pour possiblement truquer les tirages de cartes FIFA, c'est aussi pour faire de jolies statistiques sur les choix des joueurs dans *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14432...nfographie.htm

Bande-annonce cinématique pour le metroidvania au trou noir *GRIME*, qui sortira sur PC et Stadia le 2 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/grime-cinematic-trailer




Ne vous en faites pas, y a encore plein de contenu gratuit prévu pour votre expérience pneumatique/simulation de capitalisme préférée, *Animal Crossing New Horizons*. La pandémie est pas encore finie et il faut prévoir de quoi vous occuper pour le covid 23 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14432...uit-inedit.htm
https://kotaku.com/were-making-new-a...ays-1847368366
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/anim...-later-in-2021

Bande-annonce de lancement pour *NEO: The World Ends with You*, actuellement disponible sur PS4 et Switch, et qui le sera sur l'EGS cet été pour le PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/neo-...launch-trailer




L'action-RPG *Baldo: The Guardian Owls* est sorti aujourd'hui sur les consoles d'ancienne génération, PC et Apple Arcade. Toutefois, pour moi, il est toujours en "Soon" sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/bald...d-apple-arcade




Facebook stoppe les ventes d'*Oculus Quest 2* suite à des rapports sur des problèmes d'irritation de la peau, possiblement dus à la mousse du casque :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3857...n_irritant.php

Voici le RPG *Fuga: Melodies of Steel* où on dirige un groupe d'enfants aux commandes d'un tank géant. Il sortira le 29 Juillet sur tout :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fug...urs-solatorobo

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de gestion d'une agence d'Idol, fort justement nommé *Idol Manager*, est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ido...ence-pop-stars




Suite aux nombreuses descentes du coude de Take-Two sur les mods GTA, les créateurs de *GTA United*, qui a 14 ans, ont préféré le supprimer avant de recevoir une lettre "polie mais ferme" des avocats :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ine-themselves

Y a un compte à rebours dans *Fortnite* pour vendredi prochain où il devrait se passer une dinguerie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nt-next-friday





Caustic et Fuse vont être buffé pour la prochaine mise à jour d'*Apex Legends* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...mergence-patch

Des modders ont rajouté un raccourci dans *Bloodborne*, alors qu'il avait été supprimé de la version finale du jeu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rom-final-game




Le très sympathique jeu de puzzle *Monster's Expedition* (8/10 par Noël Malware alors que ce n'est pas un monde ouvert), sortira le 5 Août sur Switch. À l'occasion, une extension gratuite "majeure" sera déployée sur toutes les plateformes où le jeu est disponible :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sion-next-week




L'extension End of Dragons pour *Guild Wars 2* sortira le 22 Février 2022 et sera l'occasion de conduire à plusieurs une tortue-tank. Parfaitement :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-february-2022
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gui...p-turtle-tanks




Amateratsu d'Okami dans *Monster Hunter Rise* le 30 Juillet :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rise-this-week

----------


## KOUB

Des threads sur *Discord* à partir d'aujourd'hui :

https://www.polygon.com/22596082/dis...t-organization




Selon PC Gamer 1500 employés actuels d'Activision-Blizzard ont signé la lettre ouverte dont je parlai hier. Selon Eurogamer, 2000 employés actuels et anciens l'ont signé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/more-than-15...n-for-victims/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-and-insulting

Et les employés prévoient de faire grève demain. Faudrait qu'ils fassent gaffe quand même chez Acti-Blibli, il en faudrait pas beaucoup plus pour qu'ils se syndiquent et genre, qu'ils demandent des salaires si ce n'est compétitifs, au moins suffisants pour manger tous les jours autre chose qu du café gratuit :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/27/a...-with-walkout/
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...nation-lawsuit

La BO des 3 Mass Effect est offerte en téléchargement jusqu'au 31 Juillet :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ect-47817.html

https://www.ea.com/games/mass-effect...Localized=true

----------


## Kamasa

Les news de KOUB avant d'aller se coucher, c'est comme une berceuse.
Merci encorzzzZZZzzZZzz...

----------


## cooly08

Haha exactement.  :;):

----------


## Dragonsaure

Je me demande comment Rhykker va traiter de l'affaire Blizzard. J'aime bien ses news mais c'est clairement une pupute à Blibli  ::P: 





> Le jeu *Where the Water Tastes Like Wine*


Le jeu bénéficie d'une très chouette bande-son de style _country_:

----------


## Haelnak

> Peut y'avoir outamille raisons. Faut pas croire que tout le monde est prêt à se jeter sur un truc gratuit parce que c'est gratuit. Si c'est pour un truc qui finira entassé dans le garage parce que "ça pourrait servir un jour", non merci, même si c'est du "numérique". Il faut savoir garder raison sur les épaules.


Euh, oui, c'est implicite dans mon post mais c'est peu ou prou ce que je pense aussi. 
Et ça ne va pas à l'encontre de mon message initial qui dit que cette sortie ne va intéresser que ceux qui sont réfractaires à l'EGS. 

Que tu n'aies pas le jeu -même gratuit- parce que tu t'en tapes de la licence, je le conçois parfaitement. On n'est pas dans un RPG à ramasser toutes les merdes qui traînent "au cas où".
Mais dans ce cas, tu te fous encore plus violemment de la sortie sur Steam puisque c'est le même jeu, mais payant.

On peut facilement résumer la situation en fait. Soit :
tu prends tout ce qui est gratuit sur l'EGS => balek de la sortie sur Steamtu n'es pas intéressé par la licence => balek de la sortie sur Steamtu es intéressé par la licence et le jeu était gratuit day one sur l'EGS, donc tu l'as pris => balek de la sortie sur Steamtu es intéressé mais as raté le jeu gratuit. Tu l'as ou vas l'acheter en promo sur l'EGS => balek de la sortie sur Steam
tu es intéressé par la licence MAIS rejette l'EGS => cool, le jeu sort sur Steam

----------


## pipoop

> La pétition interne de Blizzard atteindrait les 3000 signatures, sur 9500 employés :
> https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...-on-wednesday/
> 
> Ces employés organiseront d'ailleurs un "walkout" demain, donc une grève pour montrer qu'ils sont en désaccord avec la direction.


J'ai mal lu au debut et j'ai vu wankout...je me disais que c'était....original

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> J'ai mal lu au debut et j'ai vu wankout...je me disais que c'était....original


Je pense que ça n'aiderait pas beaucoup leur cause  :^_^:

----------


## Dragonsaure

> J'ai mal lu au debut et j'ai vu wankout...je me disais que c'était....original


Bah, lors de la "guerre" avec l'Angleterre, les prisonniers irlandais soupçonnés d'appartenir à l'IRA enduisaient les murs de leur prison avec leurs excréments en signe de protestation alors pourquoi pas ? 
On se fait remarquer comme on peut  ::P:

----------


## Spawn

> y as des gens qui l'ont pas eu gratos?


Je ne prend pas les jeux parce-qu'ils sont gratuits (regardez ma grosse vidéothèque  ::trollface:: ), mais parce-que le produit est susceptible de m'intéresser. 

Toute façon, je joue sur Linux et EGS sur Linux c'est de la merde.

----------


## yodaxy

> L'action-RPG *Baldo: The Guardian Owls* est sorti aujourd'hui sur les consoles d'ancienne génération, PC et Apple Arcade. Toutefois, pour moi, il est toujours en "Soon" sur Steam :


C'est le 27 Aout, pas Juillet, monsieur KOUB !  ::trollface:: 

Merci pour tes news, t'es au top  :;):

----------


## runner

Le retour d'Interplay était un canular
https://www.jeuxvideo-live.com/news/...terplay-103946

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le retour d'Interplay était un canular
https://www.jeuxvideo-live.com/news/...terplay-103946

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bobby Kotick annonce une série de mesures en réaction aux accusations de harcèlement chez Activision-Blizzard : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...2_4408996.html

----------


## pipoop

Il va rajouter des clauses dans les contrats? vous ne pouvez pas porter plainte contre l'entreprise

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Le pire est que ils en seraient capables.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le visual novel *Dull Grey*, qui n'est pas qu'en niveaux de gris, puisqu'il y a aussi du blanc et du noir, sortira le 8 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dull-grey-looks-anything-but/




Ceci a été fait sur *Minecraft*. C'est tout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-hyper-r...the-real-deal/



Le RPG *The Waylanders* est en accès anticipé sur Steam et vient de recevoir une mise à jour permettant d'avoir plus de choix de familier pour le ranger dont une araignée ou un lapin après une quête. Toujours pas de canapin à l'horizon par contre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-waylande...fy-pet-spider/




Le jeu de nettoyage de scène de crime *Serial Cleaners* montre son "Cleaner Sense". Moi aussi, j'ai initialement pensé au maitre d’hôtel qui passe contrôler la qualité du nettoyage avec ses mains gantées de blanc qu'il passe partout, même derrière les tableaux, pour trouver les coins encore sales après le ménage :

https://www.pcgamer.com/serial-clean...batman-vision/





La preview technique jouable d'*Halo Infinite* aura lieu du 29 Juillet au 1er Août et ... Une nouveauté a été confirmée ... La possibilité d'abandonner son arme ! :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...for-this-week/
https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...eries-history/




*Media Molecule* (les LittleBigPlanet, et Dreams)a présenté deux jeux à la DreamsCom 21, la convention sur les jeux fait dans le jeu pour faire des jeux, Dreams, justement. Le jeu d'action *Ancient Dangers : A Bat's Tale* promet de la difficulté :

----------


## KOUB

Et aussi le MMO *Tren* :




Le jeu mobile *Dr. Mario World*, sorti en Juillet 2019, fermera ses portes le 1er Novembre. Une petite pensée à ceux, pas assez nombreux apparemment, qui ont dépensé du vrai argent dans le jeu (Oui, vous pouvez vous moquer) :

https://kotaku.com/dr-mario-world-is...ber-1847375406

Quelqu'un s'amuse beaucoup sur la bêta de *New World*, en ayant réussi à nommer son perso "AmazonOfficial", en partageant des messages pas très gentils mais vrais sur la maison-mère :

https://kotaku.com/amazon-mmo-new-wo...the-1847381546







Un développeur de rockstar partage une photo sur instagram et les rumeurs repartent de plus belle sur *GTA 6* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-6-set...nstagram-post/

Si Sony a acheté *Nixxes*, spécialiste des ports de jeux sur PC, c'est pour porter des jeux sur PC. Dingue :

https://www.gamesradar.com/sony-clar...s-games-to-pc/

*Picross S: Genesis & Master System Edition* sortira sur Switch le 5 Août :

https://www.thegamer.com/picross-s-g...-release-date/




Il va y avoir un Stream d'été pour *Street Fighter 5: Champion Edition* le 3 Août :

https://www.thegamer.com/street-figh...r-2021-stream/

Interview de *Gareth Coker*, qui a fait la musique d'Ori, d'Halo Infinite et d'un tas d'autres jeux :

https://www.thegamer.com/gareth-coke...nfinite-music/

La sortie de *Kena: Bridge of Spirits* est retardée au 21 Septembre :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...into-september

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, il semblerait qu'une série Netlfix sur *Dragon Age* soit en développement :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...in-development

Le jeu d'action RPG *The Vale: Shadow of the Crown*, dont la jouabilité est centrée sur la perception du son, sortira le 19 Août sur XBox One et PC :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...ches-in-august




Du gameplay pour le hack'n slash/plateformer *La Famille Addams Panique au Manoir*, qui sortira le 24 Septembre sur tout sauf PS5 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14435...bon-enfant.htm




Le TPS-roguelike *Returnal* a atteint les 500.000 exemplaires vendus :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14436...sivite-ps5.htm

1.1 millions de copies écoulées pour *Ratchet & Clank Rift Apart* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14436...5-revelees.htm

Le jeu d'aventures-puzzles *OPUS: Echo of Starsong* est sorti sur Steam (en fait, c'est une démo jouable) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/opus...-now-available

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...o_of_Starsong/

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG *Sword and Fairy 7* sortira sur PC le 15 Octobre en Chine, et en Octobre dans le reste du monde, sans plus de précision pour le moment. Une nouvelle démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/swor...hes-in-october

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1543030/_/




Nouvelle bande-annonce sur les systèmes de jeu du RPG *Monark*, qui doit sortir en 2022 en Occident, sur les playstations, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/mona...erview-trailer




Le jeu d'horreur *Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water* sortira sur toutes les plateformes le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/fata...hes-october-28




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Super Monkey Ball: Banana Mania*, qui doit sortir sur toutes les plateformes le 5 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/supe...er-screenshots




Le DLC The Virtuous Cycle pour l'action-RPG *Mortal Shell* sortira le 18 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/mort...ches-august-18




Le jeu d'aventure-survie *Ankora: Lost Days* a été annoncée pour une sortie prévue en 2022. Une campagne kickstarter sera lancée le 7 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/surv...-switch-and-pc

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tion-adventure

La sortie du jeu de la contrefaçon de pokémon, *Digimon Survive* est repoussée à 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/digi...elayed-to-2022

----------


## KOUB

La bêta ouverte de *Back 4 Blood* aura lieu du 5 au 9 Août pour ceux qui ont précommandés, et du 12 au 16 Août pour les autres. Précommander, c'est mal :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/back...ugust-12-to-16




25 minutes de gameplay pour le RPG *Eastward*, qui doit sortir sur Switch et PC en 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/east...es-of-gameplay




Du gameplay pour *World War Z: Aftermath*, qui doit sortir cet Automne sur XBox One, PS4 et PC et plus tard sur la nouvelle génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/worl...erview-trailer




Le jeu de survie-construction *Medieval Dynasty* sortira d'accès anticipé le 29 Septembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/medie...eptember-23rd/




Voici la simulation de vie dans un village de dinosaures *Amber Isle* a été annoncée sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/amb...onnes-affaires

----------


## KOUB

Le schmup jouable à 4 en coop *B.ARK* sortira le 29 Juillet sur Switch et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bar...jusqua-4-local




Eurogamer essaie d'expliquer le succès de *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-in-popularity

*Glitchpunk*, le jeu cyberpunk à la GTA (non, pas le 5, ni le 4, ni le 3, voilà) sortira en accès anticipé le 11 Août sur Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...cess-in-august




Ce n'est plus d'un vol tranquille dont il faut vous éjecter au début de *PUBG* mais plutît d'un avion en flammes qui va se cracher, suite à la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...es-with-a-bang




Ça se passe très bien à la fois pour Sony et Microsoft, dont les nouvelles consoles se vendent plus rapidement que toutes les anciennes, malgré les pénuries (ou les causant, d'ailleurs) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-consoles-ever
https://www.polygon.com/2021/7/28/22...-consoles-sony

D'anciens développeurs de Kalof, The Last Of Us et de Playstation, ont créé leur propre studio pour faire des AAA, *That’s No Moon Entertainment*. Et ça va bien, vu qu'ils ont déjà 100 millions de dollars de financement de la part de Smilegate :

https://www.polygon.com/22597795/tha...e-player-games
https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/28/s...tivision-devs/

500 employés d'*Ubisoft* ont dors et déjà signé une lettre soutenant les employés de Blizzard et appelant à de profonds changements dans l'industrie ainsi que l'obligation de rendre des comptes :

https://www.destructoid.com/ubisoft-...r-change-news/
https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-empl...sion-blizzard/

Ils ne sont pas les seuls à soutenir les employés :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-game-ind...zzard-walkout/

Les employés de *Blizzard* ont bien fait grève. Et les fans appellent au boycott, avec malheureusement les mêmes résultats que d'habitude :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...port-employees
https://kotaku.com/twitch-streamers-...alk-1847378983

Les développeurs de *World Of Warcraft* suppriment les références "non appropriées", genre aux noms des ex-employés ayant démontré être des tas de merde :




> Fras Siabi’s Axe is now Grimm’s Cigar Cutter;
> All Fras Siabi references in Stratholme now direct to Ezra Grimm.
> All Furor items have been renamed and the Autographed Picture of Foror and Tigule now only features Tigule, a reference to Jeff Kaplan.
> Field Marshal Afrasiabi in Stormwind has been replaced by Field Marshal Stonebridge.
> Lord Afrastrasz at Wyrmrest Temple is now Lord Devrestrasz.
> Pathstalker Kariel in Eversong Woods is now Pathstalker Avokor.
> Shard of Afrasa is now Shard of the Splithooves.


https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sment-lawsuit/

*Bobby Kotick* répond aux récriminations envers les premières réponses internes et promet des changements. Mouaip :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...nation-lawsuit
https://www.destructoid.com/activisi...e-letter-news/
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ick-47820.html
https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...2_4408996.html

Et les employés de *Blizzard* l'envoient poliment chier :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tical-elements
https://kotaku.com/activision-ceo-bo...lle-1847374627
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...ne-time-event/

Si *Alex Afrasiabi*, dont le nom apparait souvent dans la poursuite contre Blizzard, a quitté la compagnie, c'est en fait parce qu'il a été viré pour "faute professionnelle" ... Et durant la Blizzcon 2013, sa chambre d’hôtel avait été surnommée "la suite Cosby" ... :

https://www.polygon.com/22598602/bli...ft-cosby-suite
https://kotaku.com/inside-blizzard-d...ite-1847378762
https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...in-new-report/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/07...ll-cosby-suite

Des gens qui avaient besoin de se sentir intelligents avaient lancé une théorie comme quoi le futur jeu d'horreur *Abandonned* serait en fait le Silent Hill de Kojima. Ce n'est évidemment pas le cas, mais les développeurs du jeu s'amusent maintenant avec une référence à Metal Gear :

https://www.destructoid.com/abandone...spiracy-theory
https://www.gamesradar.com/abandoned...recent-teaser/

L'histoire de harcélement de *Girlfriend Reviews* finit assez bien (les sacs à merde sont restés des sacs à merde malheureusement), puisqu'ils ont levé 28.000$ sur les 6.000 visés pour des refuges pour animaux "no-kill" :

https://kotaku.com/nasty-youtube-dea...ing-1847372569

----------


## Wedgge

Pour rappel *The Ascent* l'action RPG Cyberpunk qui bute la rétine sa sort demain 29 juillet (donc aujourd'hui bientôt, tout de suite d'en pas longtemps en fait), on en parle ici : The Ascent : Dinguerie dans l'Arcologie.

----------


## Flad

> Le jeu mobile *Dr. Mario World*, sorti en Juillet 2019, fermera ses portes le 1er Novembre. Une petite pensée à ceux, pas assez nombreux apparemment, qui ont dépensé du vrai argent dans le jeu (Oui, vous pouvez vous moquer) :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/dr-mario-world-is...ber-1847375406


Non on ne se moque pas. Bon perso j'ai pas mis un cents dedans mais je passe de bons moments dessus.

----------


## pipoop

> Le jeu d'aventures-puzzles *OPUS: Echo of Starsong* est sorti sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/opus...-now-available
> 
> https://youtu.be/gZqLJRxd92M


non, juste une demo

----------


## KOUB

> non, juste une demo


Oui, en effet  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour l'avalanche de news Mr Koub  ::lol:: 




> Ceci a été fait sur *Minecraft*. C'est tout :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/this-hyper-r...the-real-deal/
> 
> https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/VX...70-80.jpg.webp


Je peux pas m'empêcher de panser à tout ce temps passé à faire ça au lieu de quelque chose d'utile, je sais pas, apprendre le piano par exemple  ::ninja:: 




> Et aussi le MMO *Tren* :
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZKHUx1asPL8


C'est super mignon ça dis-donc !




> Quelqu'un s'amuse beaucoup sur la bêta de *New World*, en ayant réussi à nommer son perso "AmazonOfficial", en partageant des messages pas très gentils mais vrais sur la maison-mère :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/amazon-mmo-new-wo...the-1847381546
> 
> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...988745b7c2.jpg


Très rassurant sur la sécurité dans le jeu ça !

----------


## pipoop

Quel rapport avec la securite?
On pourrait tres bien avoir un mec qui se nomme Kenjichiracofficiel ou EmmanuelmacrouteOfficiel et balance des conneries tout pareil

----------


## Spawn

> Quel rapport avec la securite?
> On pourrait tres bien avoir un mec qui se nomme Kenjichiracofficiel ou EmmanuelmacrouteOfficiel et balance des conneries tout pareil


Disons que c'est le genre de pseudo qu'un newbie un peu naïf pourrait donner sa confiance, ça laisse la place à des arnaques faciles.

----------


## pipoop

> Disons que c'est le genre de pseudo qu'un newbie un peu naïf pourrait donner sa confiance, ça laisse la place à des arnaques faciles.


Si en plus faut avoir un QI minimum pour jouer en ligne on va vite se retrouver avec des serveurs vide ::ninja:: 

mais plus serieusement je vois ton point

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Quel rapport avec la securite?
> On pourrait tres bien avoir un mec qui se nomme Kenjichiracofficiel ou EmmanuelmacrouteOfficiel et balance des conneries tout pareil


Ben normalement sur les MMO tu as des noms réservés et un contrôle du pseudo que tu donnes pour ne pas pouvoir mettre n'importe quoi... Visiblement ils ont pas pensé à y inclure AmazonOfficial...

----------


## PG 13

> Et les employés de *Blizzard* l'envoient poliment chier :


Mais de quoi ces gens se plaignent ils donc? Leur richissime boss a promis de faire attention et d' encourager les synergies.... jamais contents ces  devs  ::lol::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

*Outer Wilds* se voit doté d'une expansion: Echoes of The Eye qui devrait sortir le 28 Septembre 

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ou.../1100-6494531/

 :B):

----------


## cooly08

Nouveau trailer de gameplay pour STRAY où vous jouez un chat :




Toujours prévu pour début 2022.

Ne vous inquiétez pas si vous ratez cette vidéo, elle sera sans doute dans les prochaines news de KOUB.  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Nouveau trailer de gameplay pour STRAY où vous jouez un chat :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R-splyERsI
> 
> Toujours prévu pour début 2022.
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas si vous ratez cette vidéo, elle sera sans doute dans les prochaines news de KOUB.


 ::wub::

----------


## Tremex

@ PG 13 : rien de nouveau, donc...



 ::rolleyes::   ::trollface::

----------


## Kriegor

> Je peux pas m'empêcher de panser à tout ce temps passé à faire ça au lieu de quelque chose d'utile, je sais pas, apprendre le piano par exemple


Ils ont construit quelque chose de vraiment unique, qu'ils trouvent eux (et d'autres) franchement joli. C'est aussi utile que de savoir jouer du piano.

----------


## Higgins

Non et puis objectivement, apprendre à jouer du piano n'a aucune utilité.

----------


## Stelarc

C'est parce que le piano c'est chiant mais de la batterie ou de la guitare là je suis d'accord. ::ninja::

----------


## squizoi

> Non et puis objectivement, apprendre à jouer du piano n'a aucune utilité.


J'en suis pas si sûr...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Valve* répond à la poursuite intentée par Wolfire Games pour monopole. Fort justement, ils font remarquer que les 30% de marge sont le standard de l'industrie (introduit par Nintendo pour les cartouches NES qu'ils fabriquaient d'ailleurs) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-respon...steams-30-cut/

Annapurna a annoncé le jeu de puzzles *Storyteller*, à propos d'histoires à raconter. Une démo est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/annapurna-re...telling-tales/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1624540/Storyteller/




*Chernobylite* est sorti aujourd'hui d'accès anticipé avec plein de nombres :

https://nofrag.com/chernobylite-est-...cces-anticipe/



Sortie d'un DLC, Heavy Industry, et d'une mise à jour pour le jeu bac à sable dans l'espace *Space Engineers* :

https://nofrag.com/un-dlc-oriente-in...ace-engineers/




Le MMOFPS *Starbase* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé. Au programme, construction de vaisseaux, exploration, minage et construction de base. La première mise à jour devrait être déployée en Août. C'est marrant, ça me rappelle un jeu, certes plus beau, mais tout bugué du cul et qui se joue au maximum à 40 ... Rhalala :

https://nofrag.com/starbase-est-disp...cces-anticipe/




Du gameplay pour le FPS d'infiltration *Skin Deep*, qui n'a toujours pas de date de sortie prévue :

https://nofrag.com/une-video-de-game...-dans-lespace/




Le créateur de *Stardew Valley*, Eric "ConcernedApe" Barone, continue à travailler sur son prochain projet, qui reste pour le moment secret :

https://www.gamesradar.com/stardew-v...moment-reveal/

FuturLabs et Thunderful Games ont annoncé travailler à une suite spirituelle de la série de jeux *Velocity* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/cult-favo...iginal-studio/

Voici le jeu coop *Rescue Party*, qui est en fait un Overcooked mais sur le thème du sauvetage de victimes lors de catastrophes naturelles :

https://www.gamesradar.com/rescue-pa...ing-this-year/




*Capcom* a fait plein d'argent ce trimestre grâce aux patates superbement modélisées de Resident Evil Village :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...digital-sales/

Atari a annoncé un reboot multijoueur de *Food Fight* en tant qu'exclusivité temporaire sur l'Atari VCS. Mouaip :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/at.../1100-6494591/

De multiples joueurs n'arrivent plus à se connecter sur Fallout 76, Fallout 4 et Skyrim. *Bethesda* enquête :

https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-76-...-xbox-one-ps4/

Titre putaclic : Gabe Newell estime que la productivité a baissé de 25% à cause du travail à distance. Bon, en fait, il parle surtout du nombre de lignes de codes produites, mais pense qu'au final, tout a été un petit peu mieux. En gros, l’efficacité, c'est bien aussi :

https://www.thegamer.com/gabe-newell...-productivity/

Il n'y aura pas de mode classé dans *Battlefield 2042* au lancement :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield-2042-ranked/

----------


## KOUB

L'extension Iki Island pour *Ghost of Tsushima* introduira de nouvelles compétences et aura un échelonnement de la difficulté pour les joueurs décidant de poser le pied sur l'île supplémentaire avant la fin du contenu de base. L'extension équivaudra en contenu à un acte du jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/ghost-of-ts...culty-scaling/
https://www.thegamer.com/ghost-of-ts...th-as-one-act/

Le jeu d'action-aventure *The Artful Escape* sortira le 9 Septembre sur les XBox et PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14442...-de-sortie.htm




Le jeu d'action-aventure en monde ouvert *Crimson Desert*, qui devait sortir en 2021, est repoussé à une date non précisée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/crim...announced-date

La sortie du schmup *Yurukill: The Calumniation Games* est retardée au Printemps 2022 pour les playstations, la Switch et le PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/yuru...website-opened




Kenji Matsubara, l'ancien président de Zynga Japon, deviendra CEO de SNK le 1er Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/snk-...ara-as-new-ceo

L'action-aventure-RPG *Kitaria Fables* sortira le 2 Septembre, un jour plus tôt qu'initialement prévu, sur toutes les plateformes. Une démo jouable est d'ailleurs disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/kita...ved-up-one-day

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...itaria_Fables/




Le JRPG *Blue Reflection: Second Light* sortira le 9 Septembre sur Switch, PS4 et PC en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/blue...-9-in-the-west




Le jeu de combats de tanks qui a aussi des puzzles, *ConnecTank* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 28 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/conn...s-september-28

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Tales of Arise*, qui doit sortir le 10 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/tale...ities-gameplay




L'extension Black Panther: War for Wakanda pour *Marvel's Avengers* sortira le 17 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/marv...ches-august-17

La sortie du jeu où un pitit oiseau fait du skate, *SkateBIRD*, est retardée du 12 Août au 16 Septembre, sur XBox One, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/skat...o-september-16




Présentation du gameplay du FPS avec des cartes *Neon White*, qui doit sortir cet hiver sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/neon...er-screenshots
https://www.thegamer.com/neon-white-annapurna/




Annapurna a aussi annoncé le "poème interactif" *A Memoir Blue*, qui sortira sur toutes les consoles, PC et iOS, le 12 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/inte...tch-pc-and-ios




Le jeu d'action-plateformes *Solar Ash* sortira sur PS5, PS4 et PC  le 26 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/sola...hes-october-26




Le jeu d'action-aventure *The Pathless* sortira sur Steam le 16 Novembre, après son exclusivité sur l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/the-...on-november-16

----------


## KOUB

Un teaser pour le jeu de survie-craft *Tribe: Primitive Builder*, qui doit sortir cette année sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/first...itive-builder/




Le jeu où on doit cacher des choses à Noël Malware, *Carrier Command 2* sortira le 10 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/carri...n-august-10th/




Bande-annonce de gameplay pour *King’s Bounty 2*, qui doit sortir le 24 Août. Les configurations conseillées sont aussi précisées dans l'article :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/kings...-requirements/




Voici le plateformer *Vesper*, qui sortira sur PC demain :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ves...jouant-lumiere




Le jeu de cartes *Cross Blitz* est actuellement en développement pour une sortie non encore précisée sur PC et téléphones portables :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cro...eatures-aether




Le jeu de destruction derby *Destruction AllStars* vient de recevoir un patch réglant le léger problème de "hits fantômes", qui faisait perdre de la santé aux joueurs sans raisons apparentes :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...xes-ghost-hits

*Fortnite* accueillera bien un concert qui durera du 6 au 8 Août avec plein de gens que je n'écoute pas :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...king-superstar

*Fortnite* a tué un NPC, Bushranger, et les joueurs sont tout tristes :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ite-characters

----------


## KOUB

Le DLC Echoes of the Eye pour *Outer Wilds*, qui sortira le 28 Septembre, sera la seule et unique extension :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ches-september




*Forza Motorsport 7* ne sera plus achetable à partir du 15 Septembre, 4 années après sa sortie :

https://www.polygon.com/22600297/for...september-2021

*Kongregate.io*, la plateforme pour jeux à base de ces merdouilles de NFT, devrait avoir une bêta ouverte avant la fin de l'année :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/29/k...ith-nft-games/

Où ça parle de localisation de *The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/29/t...-localization/

La classe de Sorcier, promise lors de la campagne kickstarter, a été ajoutée aujourd'hui à *Solasta: Crown of the Magister* par un DLC gratuit :

https://www.factornews.com/enbref/so...ele-47824.html

Sony commence à ouvrir la possibilité de connecter un SSD supplémentaire sur la PS5, d'abord en bêta. Il vous en coutera 275$ pour un SSD d'1 To de Seagate. Et il vous faudra un tournevis,et probablement une lampe de poche dans une salle bien éclairée pour l'installer. On vous le disait bien que les consoles se transformaient en PC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...th-beta-users/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-275-for-1tb/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...to-add-ps5-ssd

Le jeu d'action-plateforme *Unbound Worlds Apart* est sorti sur Switch et PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14438...er-magique.htm




Les remasters des 3 premiers *Final Fantasy* sont sortis et il y a déjà une manip pour changer la très laide police de caractères :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-final-fa...r-crappy-font/

*Activision-Blizzard* va organiser des "sessions de discussion" d'une trentaine de personnes à la fois avec les exécutifs, histoire de parler harcélement sexuel. Évidemment, on peut espérer qu'il n'y aura aucune pression d'exercée envers les personnes qui prévoiraient de témoigner lors du futur procès ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...sion-sessions/

*Activision-Blizzard* a aussi engagé une boite d'avocats spécialisée dans "l'évitement de la syndicalisation". Faudrait pas que les employés profitent de l'occasion pour obtenir des droits quand même :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...awsuit-sexism/
https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...ers-1847386654

Yves Guillemot a répondu à la lettre du millier employés d'*Ubisoft* soutenant ceux d'Activision-Blizzard en disant qu'il restait du boulot et blablabla :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ub.../1100-6494592/

Un certain nombre de (gros) créateurs de contenus sur *World of Warcraft* abandonnent le jeu, suite à la poursuite de l'état de Californie contre Blizzard :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/so.../1100-6494570/

Un résumé de ce qu'il s'est passé par Gamesradar :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-activ...uit-explained/

Le *Doom* originel peut tourner sur presque tout ... Et bien voici une liste de jeux qui ont été fait dans Doom :

https://www.pcgamer.com/look-at-all-...-made-in-doom/

----------


## Frypolar

> *Activision-Blizzard* a aussi engagé une boite d'avocats spécialisée dans "l'évitement de la syndicalisation". Faudrait pas que les employés profitent de l'occasion pour obtenir des droits quand même :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...awsuit-sexism/
> https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...ers-1847386654





> As well as past reports of WilmerHale’s work against Amazon worker’s unions, the firm also boasts about its work “advising on union awareness and avoidance” on its website. Further still, WilmerHale lists its previous work with companies, in which it has an extensive history of defending companies in lawsuits similar to the one Activision Blizzard is facing. It proudly boasts achieving dismissals in cases regarding discrimination, unpaid overtime, and tax irregularities brought against its clients. On top of this, the firm also offers its clients a defence against whistleblower claims.


On sent l’entreprise prête à changer de culture...

----------


## ExPanda

> Nouveau trailer de gameplay pour STRAY où vous jouez un chat :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R-splyERsI
> 
> Toujours prévu pour début 2022.
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas si vous ratez cette vidéo, elle sera sans doute dans les prochaines news de KOUB.


Le jeu a l'air mignon mais le gameplay vend pas du rêve.  ::unsure:: 
"Appuyez sur X pour sauter automatiquement sur la plateforme suivante, appuyez sur X pour monter automatiquement sur le tuyau, appuyez sur triangle pour déclencher l'action automatique qui va bien..."

J'espère que c'est moins automatisé que ça en a l'air.

----------


## cooly08

Ouais j'ai la même impression. Joli mais gameplay pas ouf.

----------


## Garrluk

> Le jeu d'action-aventure en monde ouvert *Crimson Desert*, qui devait sortir en 2021, est repoussé à une date non précisée :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/crim...announced-date


J'ai cliqué sur le lien après avoir vu le titre en pensant que ça pouvait être la suite de Crimson Skies.
Je suis déçu  ::(: .

----------


## cooly08

J'ai pensé la même chose même si je savais déjà ce que c'était.

----------


## Spawn

> Nouveau trailer de gameplay pour STRAY où vous jouez un chat :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R-splyERsI
> 
> Toujours prévu pour début 2022.
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas si vous ratez cette vidéo, elle sera sans doute dans les prochaines news de KOUB.

----------


## Orkestra

> Annapurna a annoncé le jeu de puzzles *Storyteller*, à propos d'histoires à raconter. Une démo est disponible sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/annapurna-re...telling-tales/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1624540/Storyteller/
> 
> https://youtu.be/evbrPS8xw8w


 ::wub:: 

J'étais tombé sur le projet il y a très longtemps et je pensais qu'il avait été abandonné !
Ca a bien évolué depuis ! A la base ça ressemblait à ça :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz6ATzAqtUg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz6ATzAqtUg

----------


## dridrilamenace

> On sent l’entreprise prête à changer de culture...


Ouais...
J’achèterai plus rien venant de cet éditeur, même pas Sekiro.
Et j'expliquerai à tous mes amis amateur de WoW ou Warzone ce qui viens de se passer chez cette bande de fumiers, qui sait, ils se mettront peut-être à faire comme moi.

----------


## Spawn

Perso ça me fait chier, j'aurais bien voulu jouer à D2R mais si les devs sont effectivement des enculés de première, bah j'y jouerais pas. Ou alors, comme ce qui concerne la musique, on peut dissocier le développeur de l'homme ?  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Tu te prends la tête comme tu le sens, si tu as envie de généraliser, associer deux choses qui ont rien à voir, fais comme bon te semble

----------


## Kalh

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour Tales of Arise, qui doit sortir le 10 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes sauf la Switch


Dommage pour le "sauf la Switch", ma fille aime bien me regarder jouer à ce genre de jeu, et perso je préfère être tranquille sur un canapé.




> Le jeu a l'air mignon mais le gameplay vend pas du rêve.


Encore un second "dommage", mais jouer un chat! je ne vois pas de jeu, à part peut être un obscure Lucas Art, ni quelqu'un nous ayant permis de le faire (si je me trompe, merci de me dire le nom du jeu!  ::):  )

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Perso ça me fait chier, j'aurais bien voulu jouer à D2R mais si les devs sont effectivement des enculés de première, bah j'y jouerais pas. Ou alors, comme ce qui concerne la musique, on peut dissocier le développeur de l'homme ?


La réponse est:
Comme David Cage  ::trollface::

----------


## Higgins

> Encore un second "dommage", mais jouer un chat! je ne vois pas de jeu, à part peut être un obscure Lucas Art, ni quelqu'un nous ayant permis de le faire (si je me trompe, merci de me dire le nom du jeu!  )


Un LucasArts où on joue un chat? Ca ne me dis rien.

----------


## banditbandit

> Encore un second "dommage", mais jouer un chat! je ne vois pas de jeu, à part peut être un obscure Lucas Art, ni quelqu'un nous ayant permis de le faire (si je me trompe, merci de me dire le nom du jeu!  )


CAT Interstellar  mais ne le dis à personne...  ::ninja::

----------


## Spawn

> Tu te prends la tête comme tu le sens, si tu as envie de généraliser, associer deux choses qui ont rien à voir, fais comme bon te semble


J'écoute du Noir Désir, je suis déjà condamné toute façon  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> J'écoute du Noir Désir, je suis déjà condamné toute façon


Y'a pas de mal à écouter de la musique qui file la pêche  ::ninja::

----------


## Spawn

> La réponse est:
> Comme David Cage


 ::mellow::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Titan Quest qui a mangé ACOdyssey ou l'inverse.

----------


## Spawn

> Titan Quest qui a mangé ACOdyssey ou l'inverse.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qFwxNc4BEVI


 :Bave:

----------


## cooly08

Ça a l'air d'avoir de la pêche et de bien bouger. Wishlist ! Thx.

----------


## yodaxy

> Encore un second "dommage", mais jouer un chat! je ne vois pas de jeu, à part peut être un obscure Lucas Art, ni quelqu'un nous ayant permis de le faire (si je me trompe, merci de me dire le nom du jeu!  )


Y a Catlateral Damage :



https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ateral_Damage/

Et c'est même dispo en VR  ::o:

----------


## Illynir

> Titan Quest qui a mangé ACOdyssey ou l'inverse.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qFwxNc4BEVI


Il y a Brad Pitt ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyth

> Encore un second "dommage", mais jouer un chat! je ne vois pas de jeu, à part peut être un obscure Lucas Art, ni quelqu'un nous ayant permis de le faire (si je me trompe, merci de me dire le nom du jeu!  )




Ben quoi, on a pas dit chat réaliste  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zerger

> Titan Quest qui a mangé ACOdyssey ou l'inverse.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qFwxNc4BEVI


J'ai envie d'y croire, mais va falloir que ce soit justement à la hauteur de Titan Quest/Grim Dawn.

Pas facile!  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ou alors, comme ce qui concerne la musique, on peut dissocier le développeur de l'homme ?


Oui, faut juste éviter d'en être fier en se pavanant sur les internets pour défendre son achat.

----------


## Kriegor

Comment on se place éthiquement si on joue à un jeu qui fait rager les anti-sjw, comme Overwatch, mais qui reste une production Blizzard ?

----------


## Illynir

Nulle part, tu fais ce que tu veux.

----------


## Kalh

Merci pour les chats sinon 

*CAT Interstellar  :* 

Développeur : Ionized Games
Éditeur : Ionized Games

(C'est pour monter mon niveau Expert CPC)

----------


## Zodex

> J'ai envie d'y croire, mais va falloir que ce soit justement à la hauteur de Titan Quest/Grim Dawn.
> 
> Pas facile!


En tout cas il n'est pas vendu comme un successeur à TQ/GD ("deep soulslike combat"), ça implique pour moi moins d'emphase sur l'équipement et les stats, et plus sur le placement, les esquives et les roulades.

----------


## Maalak

Ouais, ç'a surtout l'air d'un "simple" jeu d'action. Je ne vois pas la possibilité de créer différents archétypes pour jouer différemment comme dans TQ. Là, j'ai l'impression qu'on joue Achille, le guerrier, et puis c'est tout.

----------


## Kriegor

> "deep soulslike combat"


Cette association de termes me rappelle ce commentaire de Dinosaur au début du mois dans un débat autour de l'accessibilité de Tekken :
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DCa7gV98aSw&t=95  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Bon ... Ben ... Sonic dans *Two Point Hospital* en DLC gratuit pour les 30 ans du choupisson bleu qui a bien grandi depuis le temps :

https://www.pcgamer.com/in-one-of-th...oint-hospital/




Y a du nouveau du côté du FPS générique n°1258, *Tom Clancy’s XDefiant*, qui présente ses cartes :

https://nofrag.com/tom-clancys-xdefi...re-ses-cartes/




Capcom fait un sondage en ligne pour savoir si vous voulez plus de *Great Ace Attorney* ... Enfin surtout pour savoir si vous voulez en acheter plus :

https://www.destructoid.com/great-ac...you-want-more/

C'est l'histoire de 2b2t, le premier serveur "anarchique" de *Minecraft* et de comment le groupe de piratins Nerds Inc. en a pris le contrôle :

https://kotaku.com/minecraft-s-worst...efe-1847393788

La VR à un autre niveau, avec simulation de la météo, veste a retour haptique, et reconnaissance vocale pour jouer à Skyrim :

https://www.gamesradar.com/meet-the-...e-as-possible/

La 2ème partie de *Fantasian*, le dernier RPG pour téléphones portables d'Hironobu Sakaguchi, est presque terminée et 2 fois plus grande que la 1ère partie :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-as-the-first/

Le jeu de survie nordique *Tribes Of Midgard* (ben non, pas Valheim), a été téléchargé 250.000 fois depuis sa sortie. Pour fêter ça, le studio va faire planter 40.000 arbres :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/tr.../1100-6494624/





L'action-RPG *Death Trash* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 5 Août. La démo jouable est toujours disponible :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/cr.../1100-6494623/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/941460/Death_Trash/




Selon une offre d'emploi, *State Of Decay 3* utilisera l'Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.thegamer.com/undead-labs...real-engine-5/

*Amazon* vient de prendre une amende de 746 millions d'euros au Luxembourg rapport à la norme RGPD. Amazon conteste, disant qu'il n'y pas de fuites de données ... Alors que ça n'a rien à voir avec la plainte de la Quadrature du Net :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...-au-luxembourg

Le jeu d'enquête *Murder Mystery Machine* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 25 Août, après son exclusivité Apple Arcade :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/murd...ches-august-25




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *No More Heroes III*, qui sortira le 27 Août sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/no-m...heroes-trailer

----------


## Herman Speed

Merci Koub ! 




> C'est l'histoire de 2b2t, le premier serveur "anarchique" de Minecraft et de comment le groupe de piratins Nerds Inc. en a pris le contrôle :


Le turfu, c'est maintenant !  ::mellow:: 




Ready Player One, c'est les bisounours !  ::lol::

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Life is Strange: True Colors*, qui sortira le 10 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/life...prings-trailer




Le jeu d'action *Mononoke Slashdown*, pour le moment exclusivité Switch, sortira sur PC en Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ninte...n-august-2021/




Le hack'n slash isométrique *Achilles: Legends Untold* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam au premier trimestre 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/achil...ckslash-games/




Le jeu d'horreur *The Dark World: KARMA* a été annoncé pour PC au 2ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-d...n-horror-game/




La première grosse mise à jour pour *Valheim*, Hearth and Home, vous permettra entre autre de créer votre salle au trésor :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...store-treasure

Le jeu de survie sur des planètes extraterrestres *Icarus* voit sa sortie reportée à Novembre. C'est vrai que si on veut vendre des jeux à plein tarif, il vaut mieux qu'ils soient pas tout pétés à la sortie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...until-november

Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, la sortie de *Horizon Forbidden West* est reportée au 1er trimestre 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-into-q1-2022

Le stock de 20.000 *Playdates*, la console jaune à manivelle de Panic, s'est écoulé en 20 minutes. Il est toujours possible de précommander pour une livraison en 2022 :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3859...20_minutes.php
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ces-47829.html

Il semblerait que la date de sortie de *Halo Infinite* ait fuitée ... À cause de beignets Masterchief de Krispy Kreme. Ce serait donc en Novembre. Peut-être :

https://www.thegamer.com/halo-krispy...vert-november/

Les fabricants de carte-mères ne sont pas contents. Intel force pour changer de standard d'alimentation pour sa 12ème génération de processeurs et ça les fait bien chier :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-atx12v...manufacturers/

Des moddeurs travaillent à développer une collection remasterisée *Half-Life 2*, avec la permission de Valve :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/modde...lves-approval/

Il y a plus de 40 améliorations dans le nouveau *FIFA 22* ! Allez, achetez des lootboxes avant que tout le monde se rende compte que c'est une arnaque poussée trop loin ! :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-improvements/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures en road trip *Road 96*, qui sort le 16 Août, n'aura pas droit à de la publicité sur Facebook, car il est jugé trop politique :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14443...son-reseau.htm

La grosse mise à jour de cette semaine de *Microsoft Flight Simulator* a beaucoup amélioré les performances sur PC ... Mais il semble qu'il est plus fréquent de cracher le jeu. Un hotfix doit être déployé demain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-fl...-more-crashes/

Le visual novel - dating sim *Ambition: A Minuet in Power* sortira sur Steam le 18 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/try-not-to-g...r-this-august/




Sans vraiment de surprise, les employés d'*Ubisoft* répondent à Yves Guillemot d'aller se faire foutre, en plus poli, quant à sa réponse à leur soutien aux employés de Blizzard ... Et surtout d'arrêter de protéger et promouvoir les tas de merde bien connus :

https://www.destructoid.com/ubisoft-...n-letter-news/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-their-allies
https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3859..._offenders.php
https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-staf...t-the-company/









Les vannes s'ouvrent. Certains employés d'*Activision-Blizzard* n'étaient pas des connards qu'avec leurs subordonnées, mais aussi avec une femme venue les voir lors de conférence sur la cybersécurité. Elle s'est vengée plus tard lorsque Blizzard est venu demandé un devis à la boîte dont elle était devenue chief operating officer :

https://kotaku.com/report-blizzard-o...tax-1847397099

On append aussi qu'un employé d'*Activision-Blizzard* a été viré en 2018 et poursuivi pour avoir placé des caméras dans les toilettes :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...eras-bathroom/

Selon cet article d'opinion, Activision-Blizzard se fait piétiner au niveau des relations publiques en ce moment :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/07/30/t...ng-the-pr-war/

*Jeff Strain*, ancien développeur chez Blizzard et co-créateur d'ArenaNet et fondateur d'Undead Labs, a écrit une lettre ouverte à propos de son expérience et arrivant ;a la conclusion qu'il est temps de créer un syndicat :

https://www.ign.com/articles/jeff-st...games-industry




> It’s Time
> 
> “Toxic” is a word so frequently used today that in some ways it has lost the true power and force of the word. We increasingly treat the word flippantly, sometimes even playfully. There are some situations, people, and institutions that simply can’t be brushed off with “toxic” and instead must be described more accurately: abusive, cruel, abhorrent, unacceptable, illegal.
> 
> The Activision Blizzard disclosures this week have left me disgusted and repulsed — but not at all surprised. I joined a very early stage Blizzard as a game programmer in 1996, when there were several dozen employees. I knew the three founders and senior leadership well, and hosted frequent dinners with them in my home. Over the next four years, I worked on the earliest versions of most of Blizzard’s iconic titles including StarCraft and Diablo, and I was briefly the team lead and lead programmer of World of Warcraft.
> 
> In 1998, after a cataclysmic meeting with one of the founders over our objections to dismembered and impaled female body parts in the beta version of Diablo, my wife and I began planning to leave Blizzard. Ultimately, I joined with a few like-minded colleagues and moved a thousand miles away from the Blizzard sphere of influence to start an independent studio.
> 
> My time at Blizzard left an indelible mark on my life and career that continues to this day. Most importantly, it showed me how abusive cultures can propagate and self-amplify over time; how “hardcore gamers only” is a smokescreen for “bro culture”; how fostering a sense of exceptionalism inhibits people from speaking up because they should just deal with it if they love the company and its games; and how passive leadership that turns a blind eye can ultimately be the most abusive thing of all.
> ...


IGN revient sur la semaine que vient de passer *Blizzard* et conclue à la fin du mythe de "saigner bleu blizzard" :

https://www.ign.com/articles/inside-...k-of-reckoning

Au fait, histoire de pas oublier, l'état de Californie poursuit aussi *Riot* depuis 2018 pour les mêmes raisons :

https://www.pcgamer.com/it-turns-out...sion-blizzard/

----------


## cooly08

KOUB, pour Death Trash, l'EA c'est pour le 5 août. Pas septembre.  :;):

----------


## pipoop

Koub c'est notre perceval de la news: Il a un don mais par contre les dates....

----------


## cooly08

C'est ça.  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

> La grosse mise à jour de cette semaine de Microsoft Flight Simulator *a beaucoup amélioré les performances sur PC* ... Mais il semble qu'il est plus fréquent de cracher le jeu. Un hotfix doit être déployé demain :


C'est surtout qu'Asobo ont apparemment bien downgradé la version PC pour qu'elle affiche la même chose que la version Xbox, du coup beaucoup de gens se plaignent du downgrade sur le forum officiel :

https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...pdate-5/426991

Si c'est vrai c'est du jamais vu niveau foutage de gueule  ::O:

----------


## barbarian_bros

C'est la saison des Fakes.

La semaine dernière c'est  Interplay qui annonçait son grand retour sur Tweeter et Facebook, avec une grande annonce qui devait arriver mercredi 28 juillet.
-Il n'y a pas eu d'annonces mercredi.
-le compte tweeter utilisé (@interplayent) a été signalé et est passé en 'restreint'.  
-Le compte tweeter officiel de la marque Interplay est  @InterplayGames (qui signale d'ailleurs la fraude).
Interplay appartient aux frères Caen (fondateurs de Titus), qui ont récupéré Interplay et Virgin Interactive dans la 2eme moitié des 90's, avant de ne plus s'en servir que comme catalogue d'IP (un des premiers éditeurs arrivés sur GoG). En 2016 il y a eu une vente aux enchères de l'intégralité du catalogue, mais aucune idée si ça a été vendu ni à qui.

Gameblog avait fait un article le lundi 26 sur cettte annonce (article non mis à jour depuis).


Aujourd'hui on a à priori le même genre de fausse annonce, avec 3DFX Interactive qui annonce son retour 20 ans plus tard. Et une annnonce qui devrait arriver mardi prochain.
-3DFX appartient à nVidia, dont on se demande bien quel intérêt il aurait à ressortir le nom du tiroir où il dort depuis 20 ans.
-L'image utilisée est un fanart publié sur deviantart en 2014.

----------


## Daedaal

Et avec une belle faute d'orthographe/d'anglais dans le tweet. (_an annoucement_ mais _a major annoucement_).

----------


## Zodex

> Et avec une belle faute d'orthographe/d'anglais dans le tweet. (_an announcement_ mais _a major announcement_).


M'enfin.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le discord officiel de *Genshin Impact* atteint le maximum de 800.000 membres ... Et ils en créent donc un autre :

https://kotaku.com/genshin-impacts-o...pac-1847401601

*Bungie et Ubisoft* poursuivent Ring-1, un site qui vend des cheats pour leurs jeux :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-and-bungi...g-1-1847400740

Jose Mourinho, le manager de l'A.S. Roma se plaint que *Fortnite* a rendu ses joueurs de foot accrocs, qui restent éveillés la nuit pour y jouer :

https://www.thegamer.com/as-roma-man...ite-nightmare/

Il se pourrait que *Fortnite* passe sous Unreal Engine 5 pour la saison 8. Enfin, selon des gens bien informés, ou pas :

https://www.thegamer.com/fortnite-mo...real-engine-5/

Du gameplay pour *Dynasty Warriors 9 Empires*, qui doit sortir sur toutes les plateformes cette année :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/07/dyna...-2021-gameplay




Le mod bien connu *Diablo 2: Median XL* aura droit à une nouvelle version le 27 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/diabl...n-august-27th/




Rapidement, du gameplay naval de *Age of Empires 4* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rief-new-video




Il n'y a ni DLSS ni Ray tracing dans la version Game Pass du shooter-RPG *The Ascent*, alors que c'est le cas sur la version Steam. Les développeurs enquêtent sur le problème :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-but-not-steam

Les bots de la preview technique d'*Halo Infinite* sont pas là pour niaiser :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-messing-about

La sortie du jeu de boxe *Esports Boxing Club* est retardée :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...got-tyson-fury




Ce week-end, Rare reverse les bénéfices de ventes de pets de *Sea Of Thieves* à une association pour la conservation des animaux, Twycross Zoo Charity :

https://www.gamesradar.com/rare-is-d...nimal-charity/





Bande-annonce pour *Hexoplanet*, le jeu où vous êtes un robot qui terraforme une planète avant l'arrivée des humains :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hexes-never-...lanet-trailer/




Une preview technique sort, les dataminers dataminent et trouvent des infos sur le scénario de la campagne d'*Halo Infinite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uh-oh-halo-i...the-tech-test/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-preview-build

Ça continue le déballage chez *Activision-Blizzard* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...y-unionisation
https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3860...er_walkout.php

Et PC Gamer fait un article sur la chute continue de la réputation de *Blizzard* depuis 3 ans maintenant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-blizzard...-just-3-years/

----------


## job to finish

Merci KOUB, mais je pense qu'il y a une erreur de lien pour la news Halo Infinite.

----------


## cooly08

KOUB, pour The Ascent c'est l'inverse. C'est la version gamepass qui n'a pas de RTX et de DLSS pour le moment. 
Enfin j'ai eu un patch de 14go hier mais pas testé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hexoplanet ça peut être sympa. 

Merci KOUB.

----------


## KOUB

> Merci KOUB, mais je pense qu'il y a une erreur de lien pour la news Halo Infinite.





> KOUB, pour The Ascent c'est l'inverse. C'est la version gamepass qui n'a pas de RTX et de DLSS pour le moment. 
> Enfin j'ai eu un patch de 14go hier mais pas testé.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Hexoplanet ça peut être sympa. 
> 
> Merci KOUB.


Tout est corrigé.

----------


## Bibik

> Jose Mourinho, le manager de l'A.S. Roma se plaint que Fortnite a rendu ses joueurs de foot accrocs, qui restent éveillés la nuit pour y jouer :


Pas que Fortnite, Csgo, le poker en ligne et les séries Netflix sont également sur le banc des accusés. En réalité, c'est toute la génération actuelle de footballeurs qui est en cause car elle ne fait pas ses nuits et donc performent moins bien en journée à cause du manque de sommeil. Didier Deschamps avait également remarqué ça avant l'Euro...
Après c'est une constante depuis que le foot pro existe, on racontait également les tournées des boîtes de l'Yonne par Guy Roux les veilles de match pour ramasser tous ses joueurs par le collet  ::lol:: 

Impressionnant le record de *Genshin Impact* soit dit en passant. J'suis ravi que les news aient dépassés le cadre du "méchant gacha qui contraint les gens à devenir des whales contre leur gré" comme on avait eu lors de la sortie du jeu. La communauté est énorme, à chaque évent/perso/patch il est en tendance sur twitter avec notamment beaucoup de fans-artworks.

----------


## Higgins

Tout ça n'en fait pas pour autant un jeu respectable pour les gens normaux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Koub c'est notre perceval de la news: Il a un don mais par contre les dates....


Les dates, selon le jour qu'on est, ça change tout le temps.

----------


## Elma

Ouai ça reste un jeu aux graphismes pompés des succes récents, avec des gamines de 12 ans en soubrettes, et des mécanismes pour faire cracher du pognon. Le tout saupoudré par un jeu au gameplay pas franchement folichon.

----------


## cooly08

> Les dates, selon le jour qu'on est, ça change tout le temps.


 :^_^:

----------


## Bibik

> Tout ça n'en fait pas pour autant un jeu respectable pour les gens normaux.


Qu'est ce qu'un jeu respectable ? 
Qui sont les gens normaux ? Quels sont leurs réseaux ?

Vous avez deux heures et 11 minutes  :X1: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouai ça reste un jeu aux graphismes pompés des succes récents, avec des gamines de 12 ans en soubrettes, et des mécanismes pour faire cracher du pognon. Le tout saupoudré par un jeu au gameplay pas franchement folichon.


Avoir Big Bear en signature a du créer bien des vocations  ::lol::

----------


## KaiN34

> Ouai ça reste un jeu aux graphismes pompés des succes récents, avec des gamines de 12 ans en soubrettes, et des mécanismes pour faire cracher du pognon. Le tout saupoudré par un jeu au gameplay pas franchement folichon.


Faut vraiment pas avoir joué au jeu pour raconter autant de conneries...

----------


## Higgins

> Qui sont les gens normaux ?


Les Français.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Faut vraiment pas avoir joué au jeu pour raconter autant de conneries...


J'y ai joué, il est pas loin de la vérité.  ::trollface::

----------


## Sharn

J'y ai joué. Tu racontes de la turbo-merde.  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

> Impressionnant le record de *Genshin Impact* soit dit en passant. J'suis ravi que les news aient dépassés le cadre du "méchant gacha qui contraint les gens à devenir des whales contre leur gré" comme on avait eu lors de la sortie du jeu. La communauté est énorme, à chaque évent/perso/patch il est en tendance sur twitter avec notamment beaucoup de fans-artworks.


Pour y avoir jouer, c'est chiant et pas addictif. Donc pas un "méchant gacha"

----------


## 564.3

J'ai vu des screenshots, si je ne confonds pas avec autre chose, et j'aurais le même avis que Elma. Donc ça passe le critère d'expertise CPC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour y avoir jouer, c'est chiant et pas addictif. Donc pas un "méchant gacha"


Héhé bonne analyse  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour y avoir jouer, c'est chiant et pas addictif. Donc pas un "méchant gacha"


 :^_^:

----------


## KaiN34

> Pour y avoir jouer, c'est chiant et pas addictif. Donc pas un "méchant gacha"


This. 

Passé la découverte ça devient assez répétitif (de mon point de vue mais je sais que des potes fans de MMO et de grind aiment bien théorycraft sur les différentes compositions de teams etc..)

----------


## Elma

Bin désolé d'avoir paru un peu troll, mais sans mentir, même en grossissant le trait j'en suis pas loin. 
Après vous avez droit d'aimer, mais nier certains faits pour défendre votre jeu c'est pas top. 

- Tout la "com" du jeu à été faites sur le coté Botw en plus beau. Honnêtement c'est plutôt pas moche, mais niveau originalité on repassera, et ça n'a rien du gameplay ou de l'ambiance d'un Botw. Les plagiats de Botw sont parfois honteux ( tirer sur des ballons qui bougent dans le ciel, les tours en bois avec un archer dessus dans un camp, j'en passe et des meilleurs)
- Le design des persos est à mon gout très limite, on est sur du bon gros cliché chinois/japonais. Armure petit tenu, froufrous jupons et décolletés, perso qui ont l'air d'etre des enfants, etc... 
- Y'a tout un système de gemmes ou assimilé, avec utilisation par jour et tout pour choper des persos, des niveaux de trucs, des bidules et que sais je encore. Je sais pas comment vous voulez appeler ça ? On peut accélérer en payant en vrai tunes bien sure.
- Le gameplay du jeu peut plaire, mais bon on est sur du "action rpg" du pauvre, avec, en adéquation avec la phrase du dessus, du loot et des coffres empli de merdes, partout, absolument tout est tourné vers la recherche de coffre pour looter différentes monnaies. 

Bref vous avez le droit d'aimer mais faut pas faire non plus l'autruche, et invoquer BB dès que quelqu'un vous parait donner un avis trop tranché.

----------


## KaiN34

> Bin désolé d'avoir paru un peu troll, mais sans mentir, même en grossissant le trait j'en suis pas loin. 
> Après vous avez droit d'aimer, mais nier certains faits pour défendre votre jeu c'est pas top. 
> 
> - Tout la "com" du jeu à été faites sur le coté Botw en plus beau. Honnêtement c'est plutôt pas moche, mais niveau originalité on repassera, et ça n'a rien du gameplay ou de l'ambiance d'un Botw. Les plagiats de Botw sont parfois honteux ( tirer sur des ballons qui bougent dans le ciel, les tours en bois avec un archer dessus dans un camp, j'en passe et des meilleurs)
> - Le design des persos est à mon gout très limite, on est sur du bon gros cliché chinois/japonais. Armure petit tenu, froufrous jupons et décolletés, perso qui ont l'air d'etre des enfants, etc... 
> - Y'a tout un système de gemmes ou assimilé, avec utilisation par jour et tout pour choper des persos, des niveaux de trucs, des bidules et que sais je encore. Je sais pas comment vous voulez appeler ça ? On peut accélérer en payant en vrai tunes bien sure.
> - Le gameplay du jeu peut plaire, mais bon on est sur du "action rpg" du pauvre, avec, en adéquation avec la phrase du dessus, du loot et des coffres empli de merdes, partout, absolument tout est tourné vers la recherche de coffre pour looter différentes monnaies. 
> 
> Bref vous avez le droit d'aimer mais faut pas faire non plus l'autruche, et invoquer BB dès que quelqu'un vous parait donner un avis trop tranché.


- J'ai jamais joué à BOTW, j'ai pas spécialement eu l'impression d'être matraqué par des "C COM ZELDA FFS VIENDEZ" et pour un jeu G-R-A-T-O-S le taff est quand même conséquent. Ah sinon des sentinelles perchées sur des tours au abord d'un camp on avait jamais vu ça avant BOTW.  ::rolleyes:: 

- C'est enfantin et ça se veut mignon, j'ai pas ressenti de sexualisation, si t'as un problème avec ça faut voir avec toi même imo.

- C'est le principe de grind, y a assez de quêtes et de récompenses journalières pour pas avoir à lâcher de thunes.

- Il en faut pour tous les gouts, si on devait brûler tous les jeux avec un gameplay du pauvre doit y avoir la moitié de l'industrie du JV qui ferait faillite, y a bien des gens qui apprécient les walking simulator, A Plague Tale, Hellblade ou les TW..  ::trollface::

----------


## Dicsaw

> y a bien des gens qui apprécient les walking simulator, A Plague Tale, Hellblade ou les TW..


Mais ça marcherait beaucoup plus en faisant des clones de ces jeux avec des gamines animes (qui ont en réalité 200 ans ne vous inquiétez pas)...  ::trollface::

----------


## Elma

> Ah sinon des sentinelles perchées sur des tours au abord d'un camp on avait jamais vu ça avant BOTW.


Si tu n'as pas joué à Botw ça doit pas te sauter aux yeux evidemment, mais pour quelqu'un qui y a jouer c'est ultra flagrant. 
Certes les tours, c'est un petit détails et osef un peu, mais mis bout à bout tout les détails ça commence à faire beaucoup. 
https://youtube.com/clip/UgzzCXcXQavpaAcONYJ4AaABCQ
Même l'animation de la cuisine et le menu ou est rangé la bouffe est fortement inspiré. 

Mais bon à la limite ça c'est pas répréhensible, mais perso ça m'irrite.

----------


## Kriegor

https://genshin.mihoyo.com/fr/charac...ndstadt?char=0

Quel personnage est sexualisé ? (Rosalia peut-être)
Je reconnais qu'ils vont à fond dans le côté kawaï et animé, ce qui plait ou pas, mais je trouve vraiment pas qu'ils fassent dans le racolage. 
Je serais probablement très intéressé par le personnage de Klee moi-même (si le jeu lui-même m'intéressait, ce qui n'est pas le cas), car je la trouve ultra choupi, mais je vous promets que je n'ai absolument aucune attirance sexuelle pour les filles (ou garçons) de moins de 15 ans. Des fois, t'as juste envie d'incarner un avatar mignon.

----------


## Higgins

On peut revenir au débat sur le suicide par balle? 
C'était plus sympa.

----------


## Le Tyran

> Quel personnage est sexualisé ? (Rosalia peut-être)


Heu... Lisa ? Que ce soit l'attitude du personnage, son design ou ses gémissements intempestifs, dans le genre racolage elle se pose là quand même. (Essayez de la jouer à côté de quelqu'un qui ne connaît pas le jeu, je vous assure que c'est malaisant)

Et je dis ça alors que quand je jouais encore au jeu j'étais un des rare à la jouer en main parce que tout le monde disait qu'elle était pourrie.

Je suis pas forcément d'accords pour résumer le casting à ça comme certains le font ici (ce qui n'aurait d'ailleurs aucun sens : l'intérêt du studio, c'est justement de faire des personnages variés pour s'adresser au plus large publique possible), mais à mon avis c'est se voiler la face que de dire qu'aucun perso du casting ne fait du racolage.

----------


## Zerger

Le futur du Hack'n'Slash sort fin Août  :Vibre:   ::lol::   :Boom: 
Les vrais savent.

----------


## Kriegor

> Heu... Lisa ? Que ce soit l'attitude du personnage, son design ou ses gémissements intempestifs, dans le genre racolage elle se pose là quand même. (Essayez de la jouer à côté de quelqu'un qui ne connaît pas le jeu, je vous assure que c'est malaisant)
> 
> Et je dis ça alors que quand je jouais encore au jeu j'étais un des rare à la jouer en main parce que tout le monde disait qu'elle était pourrie.
> 
> Je suis pas forcément d'accords pour résumer le casting à ça comme certains le font ici (ce qui n'aurait d'ailleurs aucun sens : l'intérêt du studio, c'est justement de faire des personnages variés pour s'adresser au plus large publique possible), mais à mon avis c'est se voiler la face que de dire qu'aucun perso du casting ne fait du racolage.


Je ne connais pas le jeu donc je suis allé voir le site officiel pour regarder les designs, et j'avoue que sur le coup, je me suis demandé s'il n'y avait pas un peu de slut shaming. Le design de Lisa telle qu'elle est présentée sur ce site n'a rien de provocant. Si les animations et expressions de certains personnages sont ultra sexualisés, je ne peux donc le savoir et ça peut tout à fait contredire l'opinion que je venais d'émettre.

----------


## Tremex

Attention, les personnages en jeu diffèrent un peu des visuels du site. Ils feraient plus jeunes en jeu.
Personnellement j'aime bien Lisa, je trouve qu'elle fait plus "adulte" (et puis elle lit beaucoup). Enfin, comme pour les autres persos, à condition de considérer que les "top models" sont représentatifs de la gent féminine... avec plus de rondeurs tout de même. Quant à ses "gémissements", j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'elle fume trop  ::P:  !

Pour le jeu en lui-même, oui ça devient répétitif pour les défis quotidiens, mais à petite dose ça reste tout kikinou, ambiance sympa, environnement sonore pas dégueulasse, je suis toujours dessus quasi-exclusivementLe renouvellement des missions est honorable. Jamais touché à BotW, donc difficile de voir les "hommages" au jeu.

Et comme je n'ai rien compris, je joue généralement avec une équipe Voyageuse/Amber/Lisa entre autres, c'est à dire ceux considérés comme les pires du jeu. Ce qui n'empêche pas de progresser. De toute façon, d'ici à ce que j'ai une chance de toucher Ganuy/Jean/Venti par exemple, là il faudra cracher la monnaie. Ou être très chanceux aux tirages.

Pour finir, à une époque j'ai vu mes collègues de jeu sur Mass Effect 3 aller jusqu'à utiliser des feuilles de calcul pour optimiser au poil de cul leurs persos, les DPS, les combos, etc., et ça m'a toujours effaré. C'est un jeu, pas un travail.

----------


## Spawn

> Le futur du Hack'n'Slash sort fin Août   
> Les vrais savent.


Question idiote sûrement mais qui va y jouer quand on sait qu'il y a D2R qui va sortir ? A part les aficionados hyper fans j'entends  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est un jeu, pas un travail.


Bah tant qu'ils s'amusent, je vois pas bien le rapprochement avec le boulot.

oui ça me troue de le dire mais ça vaut aussi pour elite dangerous  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Pour finir, à une époque j'ai vu mes collègues de jeu sur Mass Effect 3 aller jusqu'à utiliser des feuilles de calcul pour optimiser au poil de cul leurs persos, les DPS, les combos, etc., et ça m'a toujours effaré. C'est un jeu, pas un travail.


Ben justement, optimiser, c'est un jeu. C'est plaisant. Sinon, les jeux de gestion n'existeraient pas, les jeux de stratégie et les hack & slash marcheraient vachement moins bien...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Pour finir, à une époque j'ai vu mes collègues de jeu sur Mass Effect 3 aller jusqu'à utiliser des feuilles de calcul pour optimiser au poil de cul leurs persos, les DPS, les combos, etc., et ça m'a toujours effaré. C'est un jeu, pas un travail.


Ce genre de remarque c'est du même niveau que ceux qui disent ne pas aimer certains films/livres parce qu'ils sont complexes et donc "prise de tête". Genre la réflexion c'est incompatible avec le loisir.

Il y a des gens qui aiment réfléchir, optimiser, calculer, planifier... et ils y prennent du plaisir.

----------


## Spawn

> Ce genre de remarque c'est du même niveau que ceux qui disent ne pas aimer certains films/livres parce qu'ils sont complexes et donc "prise de tête". Genre la réflexion c'est incompatible avec le loisir.
> 
> Il y a des gens qui aiment réfléchir, optimiser, calculer, planifier... et ils y prennent du plaisir.


Ça explique beaucoup de choses sur ce qu'il se passe aujourd'hui, mais ça c'est un autre débat  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

Est-ce que planifier son perso dans Mass Effect 3, ce serait pas un peu comme dire qu'un film de Nolan est complexe ?

----------


## Herman Speed

Optimiser dans Factorio avec des calculs et des schémas sur excel fait de ces joueurs une élite ?

----------


## Kriegor

> Est-ce que planifier son perso dans Mass Effect 3, ce serait pas un peu comme dire qu'un film de Nolan est complexe ?


J'avoue déjà avoir parcouru des topics de 80 pages qui débattaient de l'optimisation d'une seule classe. Ce jeu est nettement plus complexe que ses deux aînés. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire non plus qu'il est incroyable de profondeur. Ça le ramenait plutôt dans la moyenne.

----------


## Zerger

> Ben justement, optimiser, c'est un jeu. C'est plaisant. Sinon, les jeux de gestion n'existeraient pas, les jeux de stratégie et les hack & slash marcheraient vachement moins bien...


J'avoue j'ai 600h sur Path of Exile mais je dois avoir le double en théorycrafting, et je trouve ça encore plus prenant que le jeu lui-même

----------


## Zerger

> Question idiote sûrement mais qui va y jouer quand on sait qu'il y a D2R qui va sortir ? A part les aficionados hyper fans j'entends


Il faut différencier Diablo 2 vanilla et ses mods, ce sont vraiment deux milieux distincts.
D2R propose une refonte graphique avec un peu de Quality of life, mais ca restera le même D2 que tu as connu plus jeune (à moins que Blizzard se sorte les doigts pour sortir un patch d'équilibrage mais je n'y crois pas trop)
L'intérêt de Median XL, c'est de proposer un tout nouveau jeu à partir du moteur de D2, sachant que hormis la refonte graphique impossible (les devs ont confirmés qu'ils ne le rendront pas compatibles pour D2R), ce mod propose déjà depuis plusieurs années la QoL annoncée par D2R (auto-pick de l'or, coffre partagé, résolutions supérieures à 800*600,etc...). Et il ne faut pas croire, mais la communauté des mods est assez importante, suffit de faire un tour sur le discord de Median XL ou ProjectDiablo2 pour se faire une idée.
Bon après, je fais surement partie des hyper fans car je joue régulièrement à Median Xl depuis 2008 (Median 2008, les différentes versions de Median Xl par Brother Laz, la reprise du flambeau par d'autres moddeurs avec Median Ultimative), mais cette nouvelle version 2.0 est très attendue et s'annonce alléchante  ::P: 
Et si vous avez une vieille install de Diablo 2 qui traine, n'hésitez pas à tester Median XL, vous allez être surpris !

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

L'intérêt de Genshin Impact, c'est que c'est toujours mieux que le clicker Red Shadow Legend  ::ninja:: 

*GeoGuesser*, mais dans GTA Online, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://kotaku.com/gta-geoguesser-is...-th-1847401941

Apple a supprimé de l'App Store  l'application *Unjected*, un tinder pour anti-vax, qui clamait qu'être proche de vaccinés était mauvais pour la santé et un tas de grosse saloperies :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-yanks-anti...sto-1847402211

Fran Townsend, la nouvelle chief compliance officer d'*Activision-Blizzard*, qui avait précisé dans sa lettre que toutes les allégations de harcélement et de sexisme étaient fausses, commence à bannir les employés de son compte Twitter. En cause, leurs réactions à un Tweet, qui passe mal, au vu de la situation :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...oyees-twitter/



Un speed-runner a fini la collection *Super Mario All-Stars*, c'est à dire Super Mario Bros., Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels, Super Mario Bros. 2, suivi de Super Mario Bros. 3 en 2 heures et 36 minutes :

https://www.thegamer.com/super-mario...-world-record/

La version normale et la version de luxe du MMO *New World* sont les tops sellers de cette semaine. Enfin un jeu qui a du succès, ça doit souffler de soulagement chez Amazon. Par contre, ce sont des précommandes et c'est toujours mal :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-a...-sales-charts/





Plus de 2000 comptes d'*Apex Legends* viennent d'être banni pour "Dashboarding". La pratique consiste à faire planter le serveur sur lequel on est en train de perdre une partie, via une attaque DDoS, pour éviter de perdre des points au classement. J'aurai pas cru que la répartition des comptes bannis ressemble à ça :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...n-apex-legends





Le week-end gratuit de *Marvel's Avengers* a ramené plus de 10.000 joueurs en simultanés sur Steam. Comme quoi le bon prix semble être gratuit (Monsieur EGS, un truc à dire ?) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...involved-on-pc

Il y aura bien Ariana Grande en concert sur Fortnite, comme des gens bien informés l'avait dit il y a quelques jours :

https://www.polygon.com/fortnite/225...nt-dates-times

Une icône a été changée sur *Final Fantasy XIV* en raison de la trypophobie de certains joueurs qui se sont plaint :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...h-trypophobia/

Les dataminers continuent de dataminer et semble avoir trouvé un indice pour un possible mode battle royale dans *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-royale-audio/

----------


## kennyo

Pour en revenir à Genshin Impact, c'est toujours livré avec un espion chinois sur PC ?

----------


## pipoop

En parlant d'espion c'est toujours le cas pour discord,l'egs et l'appli nvidia?

----------


## Kamasa

> Pour en revenir à Genshin Impact, c'est toujours livré avec un espion chinois sur PC ?


Mais WTF ?! C'est quoi ce genre de question/remarque  ::O: 

Genshin Impact EST un espion chinois  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> En parlant d'espion c'est toujours le cas pour discord,l'egs et l'appli nvidia?


Oui ainsi que Windows, Chrome et Pornhub.

----------


## Sorkar

> Oui ainsi que Windows, Chrome et Pornhub.


Oui mais bon, Windows et Chrome on peux facilement s'en passer.

 ::ninja:: 

Edit : @Tahia : Trop tard petit scarabée, pas assez rapide, tu es.

----------


## Tahia

> Oui mais bon, Windows et Chrome on peux facilement s'en passer.


J'allais la faire  ::cry::

----------


## Exureris

> La version normale et la version de luxe du MMO *New World* sont les tops sellers de cette semaine. Enfin un jeu qui a du succès, ça doit souffler de soulagement chez Amazon. Par contre, ce sont des précommandes et c'est toujours mal :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-a...-sales-charts/


Vu le pognon dépensé en opé avec tout les streamers twitch qui y ont joué pendant 1 semaine en pipotant que c'était le mmo de la décennie il valait mieux que les préco de pigeons s'envolent

----------


## Kody

> En parlant d'espion c'est toujours le cas pour discord,l'egs et l'appli nvidia?


C'est pas parce que d'autres le font qu'il faut souscrire au pire (genre un spyware originaire de l'URSS moderne  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Haelnak

> [...] - C'est enfantin et ça se veut mignon, j'ai pas ressenti de sexualisation, si t'as un problème avec ça faut voir avec toi même imo.
>  [...]





> [...]  Quel personnage est sexualisé ? (Rosalia peut-être)
> Je reconnais qu'ils vont à fond dans le côté kawaï et animé, ce qui plait ou pas, mais je trouve vraiment pas qu'ils fassent dans le racolage. [...]


Je comprends mieux les _"2B de NierA a simplement besoin d'être à l'aise pour se battre"_, _"Quiet de MGS 5 a simplement besoin de soleil"_ ou encore _"Les armures de Neptunia Hyperdimension sont simplement classes"_.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> [...]
> 
> La version normale et la version de luxe du MMO *New World* sont les tops sellers de cette semaine. Enfin un jeu qui a du succès, ça doit souffler de soulagement chez Amazon. Par contre, ce sont des précommandes et c'est toujours mal :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-a...-sales-charts/
> [...]


J'ai l'impression que ça parle du city-builder Old World à chaque fois. Et à chaque fois c'est la déception.

----------


## pipoop

> C'est pas parce que d'autres le font qu'il faut souscrire au pire (genre un spyware originaire de l'URSS moderne ).


C'est pas ce que j'ai dit je demandais juste si ils avaient patche le pompage de donnees ou pas

----------


## Kriegor

> Je comprends mieux les _"2B de NierA a simplement besoin d'être à l'aise pour se battre"_, _"Quiet de MGS 5 a simplement besoin de soleil"_ ou encore _"Les armures de Neptunia Hyperdimension sont simplement classes"_.


L'outrance nuit à la réflexion. Quand un jeu propose un cast entier de beaux jeunes hommes et belles jeunes femmes tous soigneusement habillés et sans forme graveleusement accentuée ou différences de traitement entre les deux sexes, crier à la sexualisation des persos féminins, ça décrédibilise voir caricature le combat pour une meilleure représentation des genres.

Tu prends Tekken où toutes les femmes ont globalement la même silhouette et entre 18 et 25 ans (même les mamans ou les présidentes de la république), par contre les hommes ont entre 18 et 80 balais et des silhouettes extrêmement diverses, ça ne choque peut-être pas les chrétiens de France mais ça fait du mal.

Quiet dans MGS5 est effectivement un perso complètement débile niveau background juste pour du fan service à 2 balles. Et c'est loin d'être un cas isolé dans cette série.

Maintenant 2B est une jeune androïde avec des formes tout à fait jolies mais pas sexualisées, qui fait partie d'une série d'androïdes représentant une race humaine dans la fleur de l'âge, et dont les goûts vestimentaires sont nettement plus élevés que la moyenne ( https://www.pcgamer.com/from-haute-c...s-fascinating/ ).

Bayonetta est une sorcière aux formes exagérées et caricaturales et aux tenues suggestives mais dont la façon de se réapproprier sa sexualité et d'en jouir sort tellement des représentations patriarcales type qu'elle a été louée dans je ne sais combien d'articles féministes.

Mieux représenter les femmes, ce n'est pas les habiller de façon républicaine, pour citer notre cher gouvernement, et quand bien même, Genshin Impact passerait ces critères démoralisant. Ce n'est pas s'assurer que les puritains ne voient pas dans ces petites effrontées la tentation du diable. C'est les traiter avec autant d'égard que les hommes. C'est s'assurer que les joueuses et les joueurs puissent trouver dans les avatars féminins les mêmes qualités qu'elles et ils percevraient chez les avatars masculins.

----------


## Haelnak

> [...] Maintenant *2B* est une jeune androïde avec des formes tout à fait jolies mais *pas sexualisées*, qui fait partie d'une série d'androïdes représentant une race humaine dans la fleur de l'âge, et dont les goûts vestimentaires sont nettement plus élevés que la moyenne ( https://www.pcgamer.com/from-haute-c...s-fascinating/ ). [...]


 ::O: 

Un personnage dont on voit la culotte à chaque saut, à chaque attaque un peu rapide, et qui se déshabille au fur et à mesure qu'il prend des dégâts : boarf, c'est un android qui aime la mode.
Et le fait qu'il n'existe pas d'équivalent dans l'histoire du JV grand public (ie. hors jeux de niche) pour les mecs, c'est un détail. Rien à voir avec le fait que NierA est un jeu japonais pensé pour un public masculin hétéro. 
Et puis le DLC de 2B en pseudo robe de chambre ouverte dans le dos (pas possible de poster d'image, c'est hors charte CPC) et présentée officiellement avec une 2B penchée en avant, c'est probablement "simplement la mode" aussi.  :ouaiouai: 




> [...] C'est les traiter avec autant d'égard que les hommes. C'est s'assurer que les joueuses et les joueurs puissent trouver dans les avatars féminins les mêmes qualités qu'elles et ils percevraient chez les avatars masculins.


On est d'accord sur ce point. 


Enfin bon, je ne vais pas m'étaler sur le sujet, ce n'est ni le lieu, ni le moment. Et je n'aurais pas dû répondre initialement. Mea culpa.

----------


## Higgins

C'est facile de prendre Tekken comme exemple, c'est un jeu de beaufs.
Dans les Power Instinct tu peux jouer une petite vieille.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Maintenant 2B est une jeune androïde avec des formes tout à fait jolies mais pas sexualisées


Je t'aime bien mais faut arrêter les conneries, Taro sait très bien ce qu'il fait avec son public.

----------


## Kriegor

> Un personnage dont on voit la culotte à chaque saut, à chaque attaque un peu rapide, et qui se déshabille au fur et à mesure qu'il prend des dégâts : boarf, c'est un android qui aime la mode.
> Et le fait qu'il n'existe pas d'équivalent dans l'histoire du JV grand public (ie. hors jeux de niche) pour les mecs, c'est un détail. Rien à voir avec le fait que NierA est un jeu japonais pensé pour un public masculin hétéro. 
> Et puis le DLC de 2B en pseudo robe de chambre ouverte dans le dos (pas possible de poster d'image, c'est hors charte CPC) et présentée officiellement avec une 2B penchée en avant, c'est probablement "simplement la mode" aussi.


Je vais devoir te demander si tu as joué à Nier Automata ou si tu t'es arrêté à cause d'idées préconçues (auquel cas c'est dommage, c'est un bon jeu). 

La mode n'a pas vocation à être conservatrice. Des tenues mode où la jupe est fendue, ça s'est fait, ça se fera. Faut-il que 2B cache absolument cette culotte que tu ne saurais voir et aille se rhabiller ? En l'état, je le redis, elle fait très classe. Sorti du contexte du jeu, c'est une tenue que tu t'attendrais à voir sur une femme de la haute société, pas une prostituée, ou une stripteaseuse. Elle cache quand même beaucoup plus qu'elle ne montre, et ce qu'elle montre ressemble à tout sauf à un string, faut-il le préciser.

Concernant le déshabillage progressif à mesure qu'elle prend des dommages, c'est totalement faux. Ce n'est pas Soul Calibur 6 (jeu effectivement sexiste où elle fait son apparition). Ce à quoi tu fais allusion, c'est son action de self-destruct qui retire sa jupe que tu trouvais déjà si révélatrice. En-dessous, elle conserve une tenue qui ferait passer n'importe quelle femme à la plage pour une petite dévergondée, y compris celles qui portent un maillot de bain une pièce. Je précise que 9S, le garçon qui la suit, perd aussi son short et révèle donc, comble de l'érotisme, son boxer.

Enfin concernant ce DLC hors charte que tu n'oses poster, à savoir celui-ci :



Il s'agit de la tenue de Kainé dans le premier Nier. Est-ce que cette tenue est moche et discutable, absolument, mais Nier Automata commet la faute de goût de proposer en DLC un easter egg au jeu qui l'a précédé et qui a connu un certain succès critique, à défaut de commercial.

Est-ce que Nier Automata est d'abord conçu par un homme pour des hommes, je le pense aussi. Je ne dis pas qu'il fait tout bien. Est-ce qu'il est vraiment attaquable sur ça ? Si tu le fais, je pense que tu peux charger quasiment tous les jeux vidéo. On reste sur une production assez progressiste avec beaucoup de réflexions intéressantes.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Les remasters des 6 premiers *Final Fantasy* se font review bomber ... parce ce que ... Ils ne sont pas disponibles sur consoles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...on-metacritic/

Selon le CEO de *STMicro* prévoit que la pénurie de processeurs durera jusqu'à au moins la première moitié de 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chip-shortag...ectronics-ceo/

Le battle-royale *Pac-Man 99* a été téléchargé 4 millions de fois :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14450...c-en-route.htm

Voici le jeu d'enquête *Bustafellows*, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bus...tter-judgement




Le jeu de deckbuilding free-to-play *Creatures of Aether* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cre...-rivals-aether




L'action-RPG au trou noir *GRIME* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam et Stadia, avec une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gri...ofile-lhorizon
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/grime-launch-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1123050/GRIME/




Voici le RPG en monde ouvert *The Wayward Realms*, par d'anciens développeurs de The Elder Scrolls Dagerfall et Arena :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...r-scrolls-devs




Les joueurs de *Pokemon Go* se plaignent encore de l'abandon des aménagements de gameplay fait par Niantic pendant la pandémie :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-g...-are-reverted/

*Nippon Ichi Software* (Disgaea et un tas d'autres trucs) tease un jeu :

https://www.destructoid.com/nis-teas...tware-mystery/




Le tactical au tour par tour en accès anticipé *The Last Spell* s'est vendu à 130.000 exemplaires en deux mois :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050841603.html

Le RPG *Encased* sortira d'accès anticipé le 7 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050841589.html

Suite à une offre d'emploi, il semblerait que *Stadia* se mette bientôt à licencier sa technologie et son infrastructure à des éditeurs et des développeurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/google-stadi...g-job-listing/

Le JRPG *Tales of Arise*, qui sortira le 9 Septembre, devrait bientôt avoir une démo jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tales-of-ari...is-on-the-way/

----------


## Higgins

> Sorti du contexte du jeu, c'est une tenue que tu t'attendrais à voir sur une femme de la haute société


 ::XD::  Mais n'importe nawak!

----------


## Kriegor

> Mais n'importe nawak!


http://cpc.cx/vyV
http://cpc.cx/vyW
http://cpc.cx/vyX
http://cpc.cx/vyY

----------


## kennyo

> Le jeu de deckbuilding free-to-play *Creatures of Aether* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cre...-rivals-aether





> Reprenant ce concept de base du Triple Triad


Si c'est la même chose que FFXIV, j'ai passé un temps fou sur ce jeu de carte, c'est vraiment génial dans le genre facile à comprendre mais difficile à maîtriser.  ::wub:: 

C'est dispo sur mobile aussi !  :Vibre:

----------


## Tenebris

> Voici le RPG en monde ouvert *The Wayward Realms*, par d'anciens développeurs de The Elder Scrolls Dagerfall et Arena :


Anciens devs de Daggerfall et Arena  :Bave: 

Et sur la page steam, ils disent 


> *A Massive World.* No, really! Way bigger than most other games you can think of. Big cities with hundreds or thousands of NPCs, deep, dark, dangerous forests, gigantic mountain ranges, sprawling swamps and marshlands, vast oceans, and more, brought to life through dynamic, procedural generation.


Alors déjà Daggerfall était une expérience merveilleuse, s'ils assurent leur truc, purée, malgré la tétrachiée d'open world survie en early qui font flop, je signe quand même vu le pédigré  ::wub::

----------


## akaraziel

> http://cpc.cx/vyV
> http://cpc.cx/vyW
> http://cpc.cx/vyX
> http://cpc.cx/vyY

----------


## Higgins

Ah oui, les "femmes de la haute société" qu'on trouve dans Closer.
Je vois où tu veux en venir Kriegor mais je crois que tu as mal choisi le terme.
Ou alors tu as une vision erronée de ce que sont les gros bourges.

----------


## Orhin

> http://cpc.cx/vyV
> http://cpc.cx/vyW
> http://cpc.cx/vyX
> http://cpc.cx/vyY


Microcosme des défilés de mode et du tapis rouge =/= la haute société.

----------


## Maalak

> Alors déjà Daggerfall était une expérience merveilleuse, s'ils assurent leur truc, purée, malgré la tétrachiée de bugs à prévoir


Fixed  ::P:

----------


## Robix66

> Anciens devs de Daggerfall et Arena 
> 
> Et sur la page steam, ils disent 
> 
> Alors déjà Daggerfall était une expérience merveilleuse, s'ils assurent leur truc, purée, malgré la tétrachiée d'open world survie en early qui font flop, je signe quand même vu le pédigré


Tiens, je le croyais mort ce projet : https://medium.com/@indigogaming/how...s-da8b327e50f3

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Et puis le DLC de 2B en pseudo robe de chambre ouverte dans le dos (pas possible de poster d'image, c'est hors charte CPC) et présentée officiellement avec une 2B penchée en avant, c'est probablement "simplement la mode" aussi.


Alors, concernant cette tenue, c'est en référence à un personnage du premier Nier: Kaïné
Même si ce n'est pas dit explicitement, c'est une personne intersexe (des individus qui naissent avec à la fois des attributs génitaux mâles et femelles). Donc si ce personnage s'habille de manière aussi vulgaire et parle de manière encore plus vulgaire qu'Élie dans Last of Us c'est pour affirmer à la fois sa féminité et sa masculinité.
Autant je ne suis pas fan non plus du chara design des personnages féminins dans les jeux de Yoko Taro (genre Zero dans Drakengard 3) et de beaucoup de jeux, mangas (les seins taille ballon de foot dans One Piece  :Gerbe:  ), et autre produits culturels Nippons, autant là j'approuve parce que Kaïné n'est pas sexualisé(e) de manière gratuite comme 2B dans Automata.

PS: Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que dit l'autre.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Fran Townsend, la nouvelle chief compliance officer d'*Activision-Blizzard*, qui avait précisé dans sa lettre que toutes les allégations de harcélement et de sexisme étaient fausses, commence à bannir les employés de son compte Twitter. En cause, leurs réactions à un Tweet, qui passe mal, au vu de la situation :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...oyees-twitter/


Having previously worked as Homeland Security advisor for former President George Bush, she has defended the administration's use of so-called “enhanced interrogation techniques" (such as waterboarding, widely classed as torture) on prisoners. In 2009, she spoke out against the Obama administration declassifying documents on the use of waterboarding, saying that those carrying it out should not be subjected to "public humiliation" or even a congressional hearing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frances_Townsend

Ce pedigree bien chargé !

Avec une personnalité autoproclamée "triple type A", Townsend a été décrite comme ayant une brusquerie caractéristique et un "style parfois salé et streetwise" (qui connaît la vie de la rue, ses dangers et ses codes) qui a conduit ses collègues à la surnommer "The Hurricane".



T'inquiètes ça va bien se passer !

----------


## Megiddo

Allons, allons. Laissons le dernier mot de cette parenthèse 2B à nos plus illustres couturiers. Eux, ils ont la vérité :  :Indeed: 



Après, il est de notoriété publique que 2B est un perso qui a totalement la classe. Si le joueur va sans cesse lui renifler le derrière, c'est le joueur qui a un problème de manque de respect. Il en serait de même IRL si un goujat s'aventurait à regarder avec insistance sous une de ces petites robes noires qui sont une convention chez quasiment toutes les élites de la haute couture. D'ailleurs, en off, nos plus illustres couturiers pensent ou pensaient également que pas un seul perso féminin n'arrive à la cheville de 2B question style et classe, c'est dire... ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà. Si même les plus grands professionnels le disent, écoutons-les et passons à autre chose, bon sang.  :tired:

----------


## Kriegor

> Ah oui, les "femmes de la haute société" qu'on trouve dans Closer.
> Je vois où tu veux en venir Kriegor mais je crois que tu as mal choisi le terme.
> Ou alors tu as une vision erronée de ce que sont les gros bourges.





> Microcosme des défilés de mode et du tapis rouge =/= la haute société.





> PS: Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que dit l'autre.


Ce sont des femmes riches habillées pour des occasions spéciales mais allez au fond de votre pensée. Leurs tenues vous dérangent aussi ? J'aimerais vraiment savoir où se situe le niveau ici. 

J'aurais aimé naître femme. Je précise bien que je suis cis, je m'identifie bien comme un garçon (et ne vous en faîtes pas, je m'aime assez comme ça), c'est juste une préférence que j'émets, et dans ma sphère privée, ou avec d'autres hommes ouverts à ça, j'aime prétendre. Les jeux vidéo sont une excellente occasion pour moi d'incarner des avatars féminins, et plus elles sont stylées, mieux c'est. En ce moment, je score le hell out de NG3 Razor's Edge avec le perso féminin le plus classe de l'histoire du jeu vidéo : Kasumi. Team Ninja oblige, une de ses tenues c'est ça :
http://cpc.cx/vz0
Je ne l'utilise jamais. Je la trouve sans goût, ça détonne strictement avec ce qu'elle représente.

Mais j'adore cette tenue là : https://img.wallpapersafari.com/desk.../75/3yBano.jpg
Oui, elle est dézippée en haut et alors ? Elle pète la classe !

Je suis presque certain que 0 personne dans le monde n'a de problème avec ça :
https://i.ibb.co/Nt5JLHM/Capture.jpg
C'est un pur objet masturbatoire, mais il y a Bob, il y a Heihachi, il y a Leroy, il y a Giga etc... On n'est pas en train de réduire à un seul stéréotype toute une population. Et devinez quoi ? Jin est le perso le plus joué sur Tekken. On aime se fantasmer, c'est comme ça, c'est valorisant.

2B est un fantasme. Elle représente ce qu'on peut faire de plus badass et de plus stylé, le meilleur de nous mêmes. Peut-être que sa tenue ne trouverait sa place que dans un défilé de mode ou un évènement huppé. Mais en attendant, plus classe que ça, va falloir me montrer. En plus, sa tenue est vraiment raccord avec le propos de l'oeuvre, mais je vous renvoie à l'article posté plus haut. 

Le problème c'est encore et toujours l'absence de diversité. Dans un jeu où l'humanité est réduite au néant et tous les androïdes sont parfaits, ça ne se pose pas. Si votre jeu a un setting qui ne le justifie pas, que les hommes ont des silhouettes, âges, ethnies diverses et le physique de leur fonction et les femmes pas du tout, là on perpétue des stéréotypes de m*rde.

Mais débattre de la longueur de la jupe ou de la fréquence d'apparition de la petite culotte, c'est aussi malaisant que ces histoires de crop top et ces seins qu'on ne veut plus voir. C'est pas comme si elle était habillée cheap/cosplay porn, comme une fille de Rumble Roses ou de Oneechanbara. Pourquoi ne pas discuter plutôt de l'héroïne de Control ? Vous en croisez beaucoup des personnes qui ont naturellement cette couleur de cheveux ? Parce que dans les JV, c'est devenu la teinte par défaut depuis 10 ans.

----------


## Megiddo

Honnêtement, je ne te donne pas spécialement tort, Kriegor. Autre exemple particulièrement vieux et mon illustration s'arrêtera là : Chun-li. On voit sa culotte depuis 1991 et on n'en a jamais fait un tel fromage. Le perso n'est pas vulgaire pour autant.

CQFD.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Quand les gens ont demandé à Yoko Taro "Pourquoi 2B a des talons et une robe faite comme ça?" le mec à répondu en gros "hihi c'est parce que j'aime bien les femmes". Et quand il a su qu'il y avait plein de fan art NSFW de 2B il a dit que ça serait bien de lui envoyer le matériel.
Alors faut pas se prendre pour des cons. 2B est sexualisée et destinée à un certain public.
Moins que certains personnages ? Oui.
Sexualisée tout de même ? Also oui.

----------


## Supergounou

> allez au fond de votre pensée. [...] J'aimerais vraiment savoir où se situe le niveau ici.


Je pense qu'on est 90% à s'en foutre  ::ninja:: 
Alors qu'un petit débat sur la magie réaliste  :Bave:

----------


## Da-Soth

A-t-elle une corde à son string ?

----------


## Tahia

Juste une petite question. Vous avez une définition du mot au moins ? Ou chacun fait à sa sauce juste pour avoir raison ? ::ninja::

----------


## KaiN34

> Je comprends mieux les _"2B de NierA a simplement besoin d'être à l'aise pour se battre"_, _"Quiet de MGS 5 a simplement besoin de soleil"_ ou encore _"Les armures de Neptunia Hyperdimension sont simplement classes"_.


Ecoute t'as l'air bien mieux renseigné que moi visiblement, j'ai certes joué à NierA parce que ça me paraissait sympa, pour MGS 5 je n'ai pas encore rencontré cette Quiet et je n'avais jamais encore entendu parlé de Neptunia Hyperdimension. Je joue à très peu de jeux Jap' et je déteste les Tomb Raider.

Mais avant de dériver sur d'autres jeux qui n'ont rien à voir on parlait de Genshin Impact, un jeu PEGI 12 (contrairement à NierA PEGI 18 par ex) et faut vraiment avoir l'esprit mal placé pour trouver de la "sexualisation" dans les persos de ce jeu, 'fin ils allaient pas créer exprès des persos moches, bossus et vêtus de combinaisons de ski juste pour pas choquer les zélotes, ayatollahs et autres amateurs du FC pudeur...

----------


## Orhin

> Ce sont des femmes riches habillées pour des occasions spéciales mais allez au fond de votre pensée. Leurs tenues vous dérangent aussi ? J'aimerais vraiment savoir où se situe le niveau ici.


Oulà, du calme avec les procès d'intention.
Leurs tenues m'en touchent sans faire bouger l'autre.
Je dis juste que ce n'est pas représentatif de la "haute société" (déjà faudrait définir ce que c'est vraiment) comme tu as pu l'affirmer.

Perso j'ai aucun problème avec l'érotisme (par exemple j'aime beaucoup ce que fait shiniez) mais faut être honnête : dans 95% des cas dans le JV c'est juste beauf et sans subtilité.
Et c'est sans parler des cas creepy où les persos représentés sont mineurs ou très jeunes (mais non en fait c'est une démon de 2000 ans tavuçapasse).




> Je suis presque certain que 0 personne dans le monde n'a de problème avec ça :
> https://i.ibb.co/Nt5JLHM/Capture.jpg
> C'est un pur objet masturbatoire, mais il y a Bob, il y a Heihachi, il y a Leroy, il y a Giga etc... On n'est pas en train de réduire à un seul stéréotype toute une population. Et devinez quoi ? Jin est le perso le plus joué sur Tekken. On aime se fantasmer, c'est comme ça, c'est valorisant.


Ah si, j'ai un problème avec ça : c'est moche.  ::P: 

Mais la différence avec 2B (ou plutôt le point commun) c'est que ce sont des fantasmes assez masculins dans les 2 cas, le sexy d'un côté le tas de muscle de l'autre.
Pas un double standard donc dans leur critique asymétrique.

----------


## Hippolyte

@KaiN34 T'appelles ça du politiquement correct ? Moi j’appellerais ça de l'originalité.  ::ninja:: 
Si on avait des bossus, et des gens avec des tronches atypiques ça varierait un peu le paysage.

----------


## HristHelheim

> @KaiN34 T'appelles ça du politiquement correct ? Moi j’appellerais ça de l'originalité. 
> Si on avait des bossus, et des gens avec des tronches atypiques ça varierait un peu le paysage.


Il suffit de jouer à un Elder Scrolls pourtant.

----------


## Hippolyte

Pour avoir vu ma soeur jouer à Oblivion sur 360 il y a quelques mois, je vois très bien ce que tu veux dire!
Mais là... bon. Ok, c'est plus compliqué que ça. Là c'est pas original, juste moche. Vraiment moche.

Ça me rappelle ce topic fait par la rédac' : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/5...d-d-entre-vous

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais avant de dériver sur d'autres jeux qui n'ont rien à voir on parlait de Genshin Impact, un jeu PEGI 12 (contrairement à NierA PEGI 18 par ex) et faut vraiment avoir l'esprit mal placé pour trouver de la "sexualisation" dans les persos de ce jeu, 'fin ils allaient pas créer exprès des persos moches, bossus et vêtus de combinaisons de ski juste pour pas choquer les zélotes, ayatollahs et autres amateurs du FC pudeur...


J'ai pas ma carte du FC pudeur, par contre entre coller des "canons" (masculins ou féminins) et des bossus, j'imagine qu'on peut trouver un juste milieu.
Ou alors l'humanité n'est composé que de super-beaux et de moches ? CPC ne représente pas le monde. D'ailleurs y'a pas de super-beaux ici  ::ninja:: 


Genshin Impact pour ce que j'en vois c'est ni pire ni meilleur que nombre de MMO. Pas de quoi fouetter un chat, pas de quoi retrouver espoir en l'humanité non plus. Le PEGI c'est drôle mais quand tu vois ceux que se trimballent certains jeux, ça reste une mesure peu fiable pour pouvoir argumenter et faire passer un titre pour moins ou plus violent/trash qu'il n'est.

----------


## Kody

> Quand les gens ont demandé à Yoko Taro "Pourquoi 2B a des talons et une robe faite comme ça?" le mec à répondu en gros "hihi c'est parce que j'aime bien les femmes". Et quand il a su qu'il y avait plein de fan art NSFW de 2B il a dit que ça serait bien de lui envoyer le matériel.
> Alors faut pas se prendre pour des cons. 2B est sexualisée et destinée à un certain public.
> Moins que certains personnages ? Oui.
> Sexualisée tout de même ? Also oui.


Et il est où le problème dans la sexualisation du personnage ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et il est où le problème dans la sexualisation du personnage ?


J'en sais rien...Peut être parce qu'en ces temps où l'on veut nous faire comprendre* que la femme n'est pas un objet sexuel juste bonne à servir le désir de l'homme, ce serait pas mal d'arrêter de nous coller des heroïnes vêtue de manière plus ou moins suggestives ? Etre sexy ce n'est pas forcément porter une mini-jupe ou avoir un décolleté comme le Grand Canyon. Pourtant c'est souvent la "seule" manière que semble avoir à disposition une majorité de dèvs pour rendre des personnages féminins attractifs. 
Idem pour les persos masculins d'ailleurs, c'est pas un mal d'avoir des mecs  qui ne semblent pas sortir de 12 ans de muscu et prêt à poser pour Hugo Boss.
Bref, éternel débat qui se mordra la queue, alors dodo.

*pour ceux qui ne le savent pas déjà évidemment  :Indeed:

----------


## Kody

> J'en sais rien...Peut être parce qu'en ces temps où l'on veut nous faire comprendre* que la femme n'est pas un objet sexuel juste bonne à servir le désir de l'homme, ce serait pas mal d'arrêter de nous coller des heroïnes vêtue de manière plus ou moins suggestives ? Etre sexy ce n'est pas forcément porter une mini-jupe ou avoir un décolleté comme le Grand Canyon. Pourtant c'est souvent la "seule" manière que semble avoir à disposition une majorité de dèvs pour rendre des personnages féminins attractifs. 
> Idem pour les persos masculins d'ailleurs, c'est pas un mal d'avoir des mecs  qui ne semblent pas sortir de 12 ans de muscu et prêt à poser pour Hugo Boss.
> Bref éternel débat à la con, dodo.
> 
> 
> *pour ceux qui ne le savent pas déjà évidemment


Sexualisation/érotisation du corps =/= objectification. 

Pour moi le problème est pas dans le fait de le faire ou dans la manière, mais dans l'absence de prévention/avertissement quand à ce genre de contenu. Je pense que si la manière gêne, c'est plus une affaire de gout qu'autre chose, et certains pourront batailler autant qu'ils voudront contre le mauvais goût des créateurs de contenu sexualisant, je doute que ça cesse d'exister un jour. Les marketeux continueront de le faire pour appâter le chalant. C'est dans notre nature et à moins de ne pas avoir les organes et hormones nécessaires, ça continuera de fonctionner, avec ou sans l'accord de gens possiblement lésés. Si vous voyez la femme-objet dès qu'elle est courtement vêtue, alors je commence à comprendre pourquoi certains musulmans voilent leurs femmes  ::ninja:: .

Par contre, faire des gros panneaux "ATTENTION ceci n'est PAS représentatif, de près ou de loin, de la réalité", comme on a tendance à en voir avec beaucoup de créateurs de contenus qui parlent de l'industrie de la pornographie, je suis tout à fait d'accord.

tl;dr: Arrêtez de crier à l'objectification de la femme à tout va (surtout quand vous en êtes pas une) et plaignez-vous plutôt du manque de prévention et des goûts de chiottes des designers.

----------


## Kriegor

> Mais la différence avec 2B (ou plutôt le point commun) c'est que ce sont des fantasmes assez masculins dans les 2 cas, le sexy d'un côté le tas de muscle de l'autre.
> Pas un double standard donc dans leur critique asymétrique.


Pour avoir fréquenté plusieurs années durant le forum "Tekken Force", un forum francophone de gameuz créé par Louve Grise très populaire dans les années 2000, je peux te dire que Jin et Hwoarang ont un succès assez énorme auprès de cette gente féminine. Le héros mâle conçu par des hommes pour des hommes, c'est la gamme au-dessus : Mike Haggar, Max Thunder, Gouki, Reaper, Marcus Phenix, Jack Krauser, Kratos... Des types qui ont pas des têtes de porte-bonheur et des bras gros comme des troncs d'arbre.

Autrement, désolé, mais en général elles aiment quand même les muscles (pour nombre d'entre elles). Si tu lis des mangas gay, tu vois qu'il y a une nette différence entre le bara, fait pour les hommes (http://cpc.cx/vz5), et le yaoi, fait pour les femmes (http://cpc.cx/vz4), mais ils ont quand même des muscles mieux dessinés que la moyenne en général. Sans compter que :
- il ne faut pas généraliser (je n'aime pas le bara moi-même)
- le yaoi reste une métaphore des rapports homme-femme (avec l'un des deux qui est plus efféminé)
- les femmes occidentales aiment à mon avis plus les muscles que les femmes japonaises, vu que la culture occidentale promeut d'avantage la gonflette (j'en veux pour preuve ces acteurs très musclés qui s'assèchent pendant 3 jours avant une séquence torse nue afin que leurs muscles ressortent autant que possible)

Pour faire un parallèle avec le cinéma, c'est un peu comme The Rock et Stephen Amell. Ou John Cena et Chris Hemsworth, Schwarzenegger et Cavill etc... Le bourreau de ces dames fait, certes, quelques dizaines de kilos de moins, mais c'est pas M. Next Door non plus.

----------


## Higgins

Complètement débile ce débat, et pourtant y a de la concurrence sur ce topic.
Un dernier mot de ma part pour dire que j'ai rien contre les personnages sexy (tant que ce ne sont pas des gosses) mais à un moment faut arrêter de trouver des excuses et assumer : tout ça c'est du titillage et de la pignolerie, du cul soft.
Y a beaucoup de gens qui séparent la fesse des autres choses (ici le jeu vidéo), ça n'en fait pas de vils conservateurs coincés du cul, si?

----------


## Kody

> Complètement débile ce débat, et pourtant y a de la concurrence sur ce topic.
> Un dernier mot de ma part pour dire que j'ai rien contre les personnages sexy (tant que ce ne sont pas des gosses) mais à un moment faut arrêter de trouver des excuses et assumer : tout ça c'est du titillage et de la pignolerie, du cul soft.


Oui, et ? Si le jeu contient "du titillage, de la pignolerie, du cul soft" comme tu le dis si bien, les gens ont le droit de passer leur chemin et de se plaindre que c'est d'un goût douteux, mais peut être pas pour certains d'en parler comme si c'était la onzième plaie d'Egypte.

----------


## KaiN34

> @KaiN34 T'appelles ça du politiquement correct ? Moi j’appellerais ça de l'originalité. 
> Si on avait des bossus, et des gens avec des tronches atypiques ça varierait un peu le paysage.


Ca aurait un sens dans un MMO sauce Dark Souls ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, même les ennemis sont plus kawai ou bébêtes que méchants ou dégoutants.

----------


## Higgins

> Oui, et ? Si le jeu contient "du titillage, de la pignolerie, du cul soft" comme tu le dis si bien, les gens ont le droit de passer leur chemin et de se plaindre que c'est d'un goût douteux, mais peut être pas pour certains d'en parler comme si c'était la onzième plaie d'Egypte.


Nan pas la onzième plaie d'Égypte,  juste un peu de la merde.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Enfin bon, je ne vais pas m'étaler sur le sujet, ce n'est ni le lieu, ni le moment. Et je n'aurais pas dû répondre initialement. Mea culpa.


Je suis complétement d'accord avec toi 
Mais c'est juste dommage que ce n'est jamais le lieu ou le moment en fait  ::|:

----------


## purEcontact

> Je suis complétement d'accord avec toi 
> Mais c'est juste dommage que ce n'est jamais le lieu ou le moment en fait


Comme un débat politique ou religieux, tout le monde reste campé sur sa position donc ça n'a aucun intérêt.
Plutôt que de passer à autre chose, chacun veut absolument avoir le dernier mot donc le topic tourne en boucle sur plusieurs pages.

----------


## Jul Marston

> tl;dr: Arrêtez de crier à l'objectification


et parlez plutôt de réification, merci

----------


## mithrandir3

Il se passe des choses en Chine en ce moment qui risquent d’avoir de grosses conséquences sur les mega corporations Chinoises de jeu vidéo :https://mobile.twitter.com/therealjo...540908548?s=12

----------


## Bibik

> Poy poy,
> 
> Voici le jeu d'enquête *Bustafellows*, disponible sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bus...tter-judgement
> 
> https://youtu.be/T9ySJy2bqvU


Qui est également un Otome Game (un dating sim pour le public féminin, forcément avec des personnages masculins à la représentation un peu fantasmée qui fera forcément réagir sur ce thread  ::ninja:: )




> Selon le CEO de *STMicro* prévoit que la pénurie de processeurs durera jusqu'à au moins la première moitié de 2023 :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/chip-shortag...ectronics-ceo/


C'est vraiment pas rassurant ces prévisions pour la pénurie de micro-controllers, surtout que c'est pas la seule raison de la difficulté à trouver des cartes graphiques à bon prix chez nous. Après c'est vraiment de la prédiction au doigt mouillé : "jusqu'à au moins 2023". Les chinois savent faire pousser des usines en moins de temps qu'il en faut pour le dire, car effectivement à Taïwan c'est saturé de chez saturé.

----------


## Catel

> Anciens devs de Daggerfall et Arena 
> 
> Et sur la page steam, ils disent 
> 
> Alors déjà Daggerfall était une expérience merveilleuse, s'ils assurent leur truc, purée, malgré la tétrachiée d'open world survie en early qui font flop, je signe quand même vu le pédigré


Frontiers vous passe le salut

----------


## Baalim

> Frontiers vous passe le salut


Tiens, ça fait un bail que je n'y ai plus touché. C'est pas celui-ci qui a brutalement complètement changé de style graphique ?

----------


## Sharn

> Idem pour les persos masculins d'ailleurs, c'est pas un mal d'avoir des mecs  qui ne semblent pas sortir de 12 ans de muscu et prêt à poser pour Hugo Boss.


Ça pose beaucoup moins soucis en général.  ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

> C'est vraiment pas rassurant ces prévisions pour la pénurie de micro-controllers, surtout que c'est pas la seule raison de la difficulté à trouver des cartes graphiques à bon prix chez nous. Après c'est vraiment de la prédiction au doigt mouillé : "jusqu'à au moins 2023". Les chinois savent faire pousser des usines en moins de temps qu'il en faut pour le dire, car effectivement à Taïwan c'est saturé de chez saturé.



Point fait samedi dernier avec mon petit magasin/assembleur sur ma nouvelle config qui est en attente : Renseignements pris auprès de ses quelques contacts, il y a quelques rares 3090 qui se négocient à un peu plus de 3000€, soit toujours le double du prix normal. C'est navrant.  :tired:

----------


## Dicsaw

Tout mon soutien envers les privés de 3090.  :Emo: 

Tenez bon les gars, faites pas de conneries, un jour ou l'autre vous pourrez dépenser vos 1500e dans une cg.  :Emo:

----------


## jilbi

En esperant pour les adeptes du _patient gaming _ que ça soit avant qu'ils n'arrivent aux jeux de leur backlog necessitant une 30x0. 
Perso j'ai encore de la marge mais j'aimerais bien refaire ma config xD .

----------


## Kriegor

Valve a conçu une PS4 portable qui fait tourner tous les jeux de son catalogue, donc les jeux du backlog qui nécessitent une 30x0 existent-ils ?

----------


## Nacodaco

> Tiens, je le croyais mort ce projet : https://medium.com/@indigogaming/how...s-da8b327e50f3


Merci, je ne retrouverais plus l'article.

C'est bien le même projet, et franchement ça pue. Le teaser, les screens, ça sent le truc qui fonctionne absolument pas à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Vroum

La niouze quotidienne de chez Blizzard.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tiens, je le croyais mort ce projet : https://medium.com/@indigogaming/how...s-da8b327e50f3


Long texte mais rédhibitoire. Couplé au teaser amateur dégueu, c'est la douche...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

La bêta de *Splitgate*, le FPS compétitif avec du Portal dedans, continue d'avoir un énorme succès ... beaucoup plus que prévu, 100.000 joueurs simultanés sur toutes les plateformes. Ainsi, les joueurs doivent attendre jusqu'à 90 minutes pour avoir un match. Et le studio va avoir des difficultés à régler rapidement ce problème d'infrastructure car il ne faut pas que de nouveaux serveurs, il faut aussi de nouveaux employés :

https://www.pcgamer.com/splitgate-de...layer-numbers/

Les actions des compagnies chinoises faisant du jeu vidéo (Tencent, Netease, Bilibili, XD, etc) ont pris le bouillon ce week-end. En cause, le département de la propagande du gouvernement, qui a déclaré que les jeux vidéos devaient être "bons, propres et sécurisés" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tencent-stoc...ing-crackdown/

Un événement vous permet de tuer des opérateurs infectés aux champignons dans *Rainbow Six Siege*, du 3 au 24 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-...th-long-event/




*Alliance of the Sacred Suns* est un 4X, qui se présente comme un croisement entre Crusaders Kings et Dune. Oui, il se la pète un peu, surtout vu comment il est moche. En tous cas, la sortie est prévue pour 2021 et une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dune-meets-c...e-sacred-suns/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Sacred_Suns/




Bandai Namco promet que le JRPG *Tales of Arise*, qui doit sortir le 9 Septembre, n'aura pas de suite, ni de DLC narratif. Par contre, vu qu'on les connait, on peut évidemment s'attendre à un paquet de DLC cosmétiques et d'objets divers :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050841615.html

Les gens ayant pré-commandé la console rétro *Polymega* entre Septembre 2018 et Avril 2020 devraient enfin recevoir leur console à partir du 9 Septembre. Pour rappel, la console devrait permettre de faire tourner tous les jeux PlayStation, Saturn, Mega-CD, Neo-Geo CD, et PC Engine CD. Des modules vendus séparément permettront de faire tourner les jeux NES, Super NES, Mega-Drive/32X et PC Engine :

https://www.gameblog.fr/news/97238-p...achine-multi-c

Voici le retro FPS de la chasse au mauvais goût vestimentaire *Fashion Police Squad*, en bêta fermée depuis aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/une-beta-fermee-p...arl-lagerfeld/




Le FPS free-to-play avec plein de robots *Exomecha* est repoussée à 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/exomecha-le-fps-f...pousse-a-2022/




Vous voyez *Youtube Premium* ? Oui, l'abonnement qui enlève la pub de youtube et vous laisse voir quelques programmes inédits. Bah il semblerait, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qu'un abonnement enlevant juste la pub soit à l'étude :

https://gizmodo.com/a-cheaper-youtub...oon-1847410758

*2K* doit présenter une nouvelle franchise le mois prochain. Il se pourrait que ce soit, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, que ce soit un jeu sous licence Marvel à la XCOM :

https://www.gamesradar.com/rumoured-...er-this-month/

Le looter-shooter *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*, spin-off de Borderlands, sortira avant la fin de l'année fiscale, donc avant le 1er Avril 2022 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tiny-tina...re-april-2022/

Si vous regardez *Twitch*, vous ne pouvez pas ne pas avoir vu de pubs, sauf à être abonné à toutes les chaînes que vous regardez. Et Canard PC étant contre la publicité, c'est donc une bonne raison de vous abonner à la chaîne, en plus des smileys Cooly. Mais bref, donc, les publicités sur le service de streaming coupent pas mal le moment et Twitch va tester des publicités "moins intrusives" :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-test...m-display-ads/





Konami a répondu à des questions sur son futur free-to-play *eFootball* dans un long fil Twitter. Surtout, on en retiendra que ce qui sortira gratuitement en Automne "aura tout d'une grosse démo" :

https://www.thegamer.com/konami-answ...lay-efootball/ 





Voici les options d’accessibilité pour le FPS de massacre de zombies à plusieurs *Back 4 Blood* :

https://www.thegamer.com/back-4-blood-accessibility/




> Text to Speech - On and Off
>     Text to Speech Voice - Male/Female
>     Text Language
>     Speech to Text
>     Profanity Filter
>     Caption Options (full, gameplay only, conversation only)
>     Caption Font Size
>     Background Opacity on subtitles
>     Different Color Gameplay Captions (protanopia, deuteranopia, tritanopia)
> ...


L'autre jeu de survie de vikings à plusieurs *Tribes Of Midgard* a atteint 250.000 copies vendues, une semaine après sa sortie :

https://www.thegamer.com/tribes-of-m...-250k-players/

*Mc Donald's* a voulu faire gagner des manettes DualSense personnalisée aux couleurs du clown psychopathe en Australie, pour ses 50 ans de présence en Australie. Sony, à qui personne n'avait demandé son avis, a dit non. Attention, l'image en spoiler peut choquer des personnages de tous âges et pas seulement les enfants :

https://www.thegamer.com/mcdonalds-p...sense-stopped/



Spoiler Alert! 






C'est le début de la nouvelle saison du MMO free-to-play *Star Trek Online*, qui marquera la fin de la guerre civile klingone :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-trek-o...-house-united/

----------


## Molina

Fashion Police Squad a l'air trop cool.

----------


## KOUB

Etienne Beschet développe depuis 2017 un fan-game *Star Wars Redemption*. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/star-...-for-download/

https://www.artstation.com/marketpla...on-fan-project




Le roguelike du rêve et la réalité *Dreamscaper* terminera son accès anticipé le 5 Août sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dre...acces-anticipe




Le jeu de réflexion *Toodee and Topdee* sortira aussi ce 5 Août sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/too...-cette-semaine




Le jeu de plus ou moins simulation d'araignée *Webbed*, que ne testera pas Ackboo, sortira le 9 Septembre sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/web...vera-septembre




Il n'y aura pas de mode campagne dans *Battlefield 2042*, mais un petit film de présentation de l'histoire sortira le 12 Août :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...g-a-short-film





150 millions de copies vendues pour *GTA 5*, 38 millions pour *Red Dead Redemption 2* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/chr...es-records.htm

À propos des séries de lettres "polies mais fermes" envoyées par Take-Two aux auteurs de mods des *GTAs*, le CEO de Take-Two a dit :




> “We’re pretty flexible but we’ll issue takedowns if the economy is threatened or if there is bad behavior.”


Comprenez ce que vous voulez :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/take-...mod-takedowns/

Le CEO de Take-Two s'est aussi exprimé à propos de la poursuite contre *Activision-Blizzard*. Et en gros, il a déclaré qu'il n'y avait jamais eu de ça chez eux. Le contraire aurait été étonnant. Par contre, rappelez-vous quand même que Take Two édite Rockstar Games, éclaboussé par des histoires de crunch pour modéliser des couilles de chevaux dans Red Dead Redemption 2 en 2018 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gt.../1100-6494685/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...iscrimination/
https://kotaku.com/inside-rockstar-g...nch-1829936466

Tiktok et la National Initiative for Cybersecurity Education ont créé l'*International Cybersecurity Challenge* une compétition de type e-sportive mais ayant pour thème la cybersécurité. La première édition aura lieu en Décembre à Athènes et réunira au moins 9 pays :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/02/u...cybersecurity/

La dernière mise à jour de *GTA Online* empêche les joueurs de gagner des points d'XP "Tuners", qui s'accumulent avec le temps de jeu, en regardant simplement la télé dans leurs appartements sans rien faire ... Évidemment, il n'a pas fallu beaucoup de temps pour que les vils piratins développent des bricolages de manettes pour faire marcher ou rouler les personnages en cercle automatiquement, leur faisant gagner ce type d'XO sans jouer activement :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-onlin...es-to-farm-xp/
https://kotaku.com/gta-onlines-new-u...for-1847408040
https://www.pcgamer.com/gta-online-p...rn-free-stuff/

*T-Mobile* ne semble ne plus être sponsor des leagues Overwatch et Call Of Duty suite aux derniers événements. Il n'y a pas eu de communiqué mais toutes les bannières ont été retirées des sites internet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/t-mobile-bra...ague-websites/

----------


## dridrilamenace

> La niouze quotidienne de chez Blizzard.


Deux changements de PDG en moins de 5 ans  ::O:

----------


## KaiN34

> Le jeu de réflexion *Toodee and Topdee* sortira aussi ce 5 Août sur PC :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/too...-cette-semaine
> 
> https://youtu.be/EodWWKbK6Ng


Pas du tout mon style de jeu, par contre le principe de gameplay et sa réalisation sont ouf !  ::o:

----------


## Aza

> Deux changements de PDG en moins de 5 ans


Après le départ de David kim, Jeff Kaplan et d'autres cadres supers importants, ça pue vraiment.

----------


## comodorecass

Tous les projets en cours vont en prendre un coup non?

----------


## Sylla

> Tous les projets en cours vont en prendre un coup non?


Ils vont finir studio de support sur les prochains Callof.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Jokletox

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas : merci pour les news Koub !

----------


## Elma

> Etienne Beschet développe depuis 2017 un fan-game *Star Wars Redemption*. Une démo jouable est disponible :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/star-...-for-download/
> 
> https://www.artstation.com/marketpla...on-fan-project


Le trailer est impressionnant pour du fan made, mais je me demande, ils ont l'autorisation de Disney pour la licence Star wars ? 
Parce que si la réponse est "non" je trouve ça toujours dingues les mecs qui se lance dans un truc de dingue sans se renseigner avant sur le coté légal de leur taf et sur le fais qu'il risque de tout perdre dès le lancement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Deux changements de PDG en moins de 5 ans


D’ailleurs petite subtilité notée par Jason Schreier :

----------


## Elma

J'ai lu 15 ans sur Judgehype ou alors j'ai mal compris ?

----------


## Stelarc

> Quand les gens ont demandé à Yoko Taro "Pourquoi 2B a des talons et une robe faite comme ça?" le mec à répondu en gros "hihi c'est parce que j'aime bien les femmes". Et quand il a su qu'il y avait plein de fan art NSFW de 2B il a dit que ça serait bien de lui envoyer le matériel.
> Alors faut pas se prendre pour des cons. 2B est sexualisée et destinée à un certain public.
> Moins que certains personnages ? Oui.
> Sexualisée tout de même ? Also oui.


haha au moins il n'est pas hypocrite.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Le nombre d'utilisateurs de Linux a augmenté sur Steam. C'est à peu près au-dessus de 1%, vous emballez pas les intégristes du grand dieu Linux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/linux-takes-...am-deck-rises/

Tiens, la sortie de *Diablo Immortal* est retardé à 2022. On revient sur Acitvision-Blizzard plus tard :

https://www.pcgamer.com/diablo-immor...layed-to-2022/

La bêta fermée de *Age of Empires 4* va commencer le 16 Août. Fallait être inscrit le 3 Août pour pouvoir y participer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/age-of-empir...sed-beta-date/

La prochaine mise à jour de *Rust* rajoute de l'eau et des trucs dans l'eau pour tuer et vous tuer : Des sous-marins, des torpilles, des lance-harpons, et des requins :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rust-wants-y...adding-sharks/




*Second Life*, qui existe toujours tiens, et approche de sa vingtième année, va enfin bannir les mécaniques de gatchas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/second-life-...ns-next-month/

Il y a eu un autre séance de questions-réponses à propos de l'exclusivité Microsoft sur PS5, *Deathloop*. NoFrag en a fait un gros résumé :

https://nofrag.com/lequipe-de-deathl...les-questions/

2 ans après avoir débloqué de l'argent pour l'améliorer, la cybersécurité des agences gouvernementales US reste préoccupante pour le dire gentiment :

https://gizmodo.com/billions-of-doll...ins-1847415536

*Battlefield 2042* va dérouler les tests techniques du 12 au 15 Août. Il faut vous inscrire sur EA Playtesting pour y participer. Le jeu sortira le 22 Octobre et les configurations conseillées sont aussi dans l'article :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ents-revealed/

Le lobying Malware doit fonctionner quelque part car voici *The Ramp*, un petit jeu de skate minimaliste pas cher sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-ramp-im...skateboarding/




La mise à jour Aftershocks pour le jeu de massacre de zombies en VR *The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners* sera déployée le 23 Septembre et rajoutera du contenu pour ceux ayant fini la campagne :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...y-missions-and

THQ Nordic ne fait pas que racheter toutes les licences qui trainent. Des fois, il les utilise, en rajoutant du *Carmageddon dans Wreckfest*. Oui, monsieur :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/wrec...tion-announced




Les médias étatiques chinois décrivent maintenant les jeux vidéos comme de "l'opium siprituel". Ça me rappelle quand même les sombres années 90 où les jeux vidéos étaient la cause de la moitié de la criminalité occidentale :

https://kotaku.com/video-games-are-s...rnm-1847412662

Et *Tencent* promet en conséquence de restreindre l'accès des enfants aux jeux vidéos :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...n-accusations/

Le RPG *Get In The Car, Loser!* sortira en Septembre sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/roa...this-september




Au Japon, une disposition particulière rend pénible de jouer à *Rainbow Six Siege* sur PS4. En effet, pour acheter des skins et des opérateurs, il faut dépenser la monnaie du jeu en quantité (ou du vrai argent). Cette monnaie se gagne en participant aux matchs et en n'étant pas inactif. Et c'est là que l'exception japonaise entre en jeu : le bouton rond de la PS4 (et pas de la PS5) permet de valider les actions comme entrer dans un match, mais aussi de s'accroupir en jouant. En modifiant les manettes PS4, il est possible de faire enfoncer le bouton rond en continu. Ainsi, les joueurs peuvent participer aux matchs sans se faire virer pour inactivité et gagner la précieuse monnaie du jeu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...siege-in-japan

----------


## KOUB

*FIFA 22* va permettre de jouer des équipes mixtes en mode Pro-Club. Par contre, toujours aucune intégration des clubs ou de championnats féminins d'annoncée :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...the-first-time




L'extension Aftermath pour le jeu de massacre de zombies à plusieurs *World War Z* sortira le 21 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-in-september




Pensez à Stardew Valley. Voilà *Big Farm Story*, sorti hier sur Steam :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/03/g...ory-on-the-pc/




Si J. Allen Brack quitte la présidence de *Blizzard*, c'est évidemment pour "poursuivre de nouvelles opportunités" bien sûr :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-opportunities

Le directeur du service des ressources humaines, *Jesse Meschuk*, a aussi quitté ses fonctions. Sûrement pour de nouvelles opportunités aussi, rien à voir avec les employés accusant les ressources humaines de couvrir les harceleurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzards-head-of-hr-gone-too/

*Bobby Kotick* promet de faire d'Activision-Blizzard "un exemple pour notre industrie", et d'autres trucs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...n-our-industry

Et les employés déclarent que les trucs promis par Bobby ont pas grand chose à voir avec leurs demandes, qui ne sont même pas reconnues en fait :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/03/a...loyee-demands/
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...their-actions/
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...their-demands/
https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...lly-1847415716

Par ailleurs, le choix du cabinet d'avocats WilmerHale en tant que médiateur ne plait pas trop aux employés, vu que le cabinet a étrangement déjà travaillé pour la direction d'Activision-Blizzard :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...n-s-47835.html

*Activision-Blizzard* a aussi montré ses chiffres, qui sont en dessous des prévisions, mais ça va quand même, 2.29 milliards de dollars de revenus, on ba pas les plaindre. Par contre, le nombre de joueurs actifs baisse de 4.6% :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/03/a...op-7-to-1-92b/

Et voilà un autre procès, de la part des actionnaires. En effet, avoir caché et couvert les faits de harcélement a conduit au procès de la part de la Californie, ce qui fait baisser l'action par la négligence de la direction :

https://www.polygon.com/22607870/act...t-class-action
https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3861...EH_lawsuit.php

Mais bon, les employés se coalisent et ont envoyé une lettre ouverte à Bobby Kotick, qui doit quand même un peu baliser que les petites mains finissent par se syndiquer :

https://www.destructoid.com/activisi...r-report-news/

----------


## Sharn

C'est bon ma config est dépassée.  ::lol::  Battlefield 2042 a une config mini trop haute par rapport à la mienne.  :Emo:

----------


## comodorecass

Mince tu vas devoir te rabattre sur l'un des 51.000 jeux dispos sur Steam. Ou changer de config'.

----------


## 564.3

Bizarre les specs ne sont pas démentes, ça doit même tourner sur Steam Deck  à 30fps avec de l'upscaling.
Un CPU qui a 6 ans (4 cœurs/thread 3.5-3.9Ghz quand même), 8Go de RAM, une GTX 1050Ti 4Go de VRAM…

----------


## Maximelene

> Le trailer est impressionnant pour du fan made, mais je me demande, ils ont l'autorisation de Disney pour la licence Star wars ? 
> Parce que si la réponse est "non" je trouve ça toujours dingues les mecs qui se lance dans un truc de dingue sans se renseigner avant sur le coté légal de leur taf et sur le fais qu'il risque de tout perdre dès le lancement.


J'ai tendance à imaginer que ces gens savent parfaitement que ce qu'ils font n'est pas légal. Ils s'en foutent : utiliser la licence Star Wars permet de toucher un large public, et donc de facilement se faire connaître, et l'inévitable Cease & Desist ne fera que braquer les projecteurs sur eux. Après ça, ils pourront mettre sur leur CV un projet avorté, mais qui a été bien en vue pendant un bon moment. Ce qui n'aurait probablement pas été le cas avec un random univers de sci-fi.

Surtout que dans ce cas, l'auteur n'a de toute manière pas pour objectif de finir le projet. Ce qu'il a sorti était, globalement, son objectif final. A partir de là, un C&D peut bien tomber, ça ne changera plus grand chose.

----------


## Elma

> J'ai tendance à imaginer que ces gens savent parfaitement que ce qu'ils font n'est pas légal. Ils s'en foutent : utiliser la licence Star Wars permet de toucher un large public, et donc de facilement se faire connaître, et l'inévitable Cease & Desist ne fera que braquer les projecteurs sur eux. Après ça, ils pourront mettre sur leur CV un projet avorté, mais qui a été bien en vue pendant un bon moment. Ce qui n'aurait probablement pas été le cas avec un random univers de sci-fi.
> 
> Surtout que dans ce cas, l'auteur n'a de toute manière pas pour objectif de finir le projet. Ce qu'il a sorti était, globalement, son objectif final. A partir de là, un C&D peut bien tomber, ça ne changera plus grand chose.


Ah dac. Mais bon c'est enormement de travail quand meme. Si tu es quasi sure que les avocats vont te tomber dessus dès que tu va mettre ton projet en lumière (CF : univers Disney ou Nintendo)  , faut avoir la foi. 
Après pourquoi pas, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent. 
Et effectivement pour le CV ça peut aider sauf si personne à le temps de tester ton jeu.

Juste tres étonné par la qualité d'animation du trailer, on est sur du dessin animés de grand studio. Chapeau !

----------


## mithrandir3

Steve Gaynor, l’un des cofondateurs de Fullbright (Gone Home), vient de quitter son poste chez Open Roads suite aux révélations concernant son comportement toxique envers les femmes, en particulier chez Fullbright. C’est assez terrifiant sachant le sujet de Gone Home  ::(:  

Pas d’agressions sexuelles dans son cas, juste la propension à rabaisser systématiquement tout ce qui n’était pas lui dans la boîte, particulièrement les femmes.

Mais bon finalement c’est logique, les positions de pouvoir créent les conditions pour de tels comportements, quelle que soit la taille du studio ou même de la boîte.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Quelques cinématiques de *KOTOR* refaites sous Unreal Engine 5, parce qu'elles le valent bien :

https://www.pcgamer.com/knights-of-t...wars-was-good/







Le denier personnage en DLC pour *Street Fighter 5* sera Luke. Il sortira en Novembre et est sensé être un lien avec Street Fighter VI (mais comme PUBG, y a vraiment des gens qui suivent l'histoire en fait ?) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/street-fight...eet-fighter-6/




L'objectif de la campagne kickstater pour "l'ultime documentaire sur les FPS, nommé *FPS—First Person Shooter* a été atteint. Le documentaire devrait sortir en Décembre 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-huge-fps-d...enres-history/




Voici le jeu d'enquête par messagerie *Nothing to Remember*, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/use-your-tex...etective-game/




Le plus ou moins jeu de foot *Captain Tsubasa Rise of New Champions*, qui doit rapeller les mercredis matins aux vieillards que nous sommes, s'est vendu à 700.000 exemplaires :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050841657.html

Des gens de Dotemu ont répondu à des questions sur *Metal Slug Tactics* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050841665.html

Deux kits de développement PS5 ont été mis en vente sur Ebay avant d'en être promptement retirés :

https://kotaku.com/ps5-dev-kits-quic...bay-1847424806

Colopl est poursuivi par *Nintendo* depuis 2017 pour viol de brevets sur son jeu mobile free-to-play Shironeko Project. Nintendo ayant fait passer ses demandes de dommages et intérêts de 47 à 92 millions de dollars, Colopl, qui jure toujours n'avoir rien copié, a accepté de transiger et de payer 30 millions de dollars :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-s-lawsui...-30-1847420631

Le premier patch pour le MOBA de bestioles *Pokémon Unite* sera déployé dans les prochains jours et permettra surtout de ré-équilibrer 17 des 21 bestioles jouables :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...f-the-pokemon/

EA est bien content des ventes de *Mass Effect Legendary Edition*, qui ont bien dépassé les prévisions faites à partir des pré-commandes. Arrêtez de faire ça :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-expectations/

Pour le CEO d'EA, sortir un *Battlefield* tous les deux ans "a probablement du sens" ... Mais bon, en gros, live-service à fond, comme tous les copains qui ramassent des tonnes de grosse tunasse, avec probablement des lootboxes mécaniques surprises payantes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...y-makes-sense/

Vous vous rappelez peut-être de la calculatrice sur Swtich à 10$. Et bien voici *Battle Calculator*, qui est une calculatrice mais permet aussi de "jouer" jusqu'à 4 personnes, pour 13$ :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-sw...le-calculator/

----------


## KOUB

La deuxième mise à jour de *Monster Hunter Stories 2* arrive aujourd'hui :

https://www.thegamer.com/monster-hun...-release-date/




*Phasmophobia* va rajouter une caméra à vision nocturne :

https://www.thegamer.com/phasmophobi...ion-camcorder/





Le jeu de plateforme *Zool Redimensioned*, issu d'un jeu Amiga, a été annoncé pour Août sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/zool...nounced-for-pc




Le rail-shooter *ExZeus: The Complete Collection*, comprenant les 2 jeux, a été annoncé sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/exze...-switch-and-pc




Le FPS *RICO London* sortira sur toutes les plateformes le 2 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/rico...es-september-2

Le jeu de préparation de soupes délicieuses *Soup Pot*, qui devait sortir en Août sur Xbox Series et PC, est retardé à plus tard dans le courant de l'année :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/soup...-later-in-2021

Le roguelike avec des cartes *Chrono Faction: Tokyo Reign* a été annoncé pour Switch et PC. Une campagne kickstarter doit bientôt être lancée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/rogu...-for-switch-pc

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...chrono-faction




Voici *Starmancer*, un jeu de survie-gestion dans une colonie spatiale, qui sort en accès anticipé sur Steam aujourd'hui :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sta...rvie-difficile

----------


## KOUB

Voici *Haven Park*, qui sent bon le "A Short Hike", sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hav...te-exploration




*Everspace 2*, toujours en accès anticipé, rajoute un grappin et un tas de trucs dans sa dernière mise à jour déployée aujourd'hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/eve...grappling-hook

Il n'y a pas que New World dans le monde des nouveaux MMO, il y a aussi l'étrange *Book Of Travels*, qui sortira le 30 Août, et présente sa coop :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/her...ook-of-travels




Le jeu de casse-têtes *Dorfromantik*, toujours en accès anticipé, a ajouté un mode créatif en bêta :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dor...in-public-beta

Le bundle *Shorter Games With Worse Graphics* a dépassé son objectif de vente de 700% sur itch.io. Bon, l'objectif était de 1000 livres mais quand même. L'idée du bundle et de promouvoir "les jeux plus cours et plus moches mais fait par des gens qui gagnent plus d'argent" :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...ng-sales-goals

Le mod *"True Directional Movement - Modernised Third Person Gameplay"* pour l'édition spéciale de Skyrim optimise pas mal la vue à la troisième personne dans le jeu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...it-more-modern




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que Kassandra arrive bientôt dans *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* dans un DLC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ning-character

Dans le département commercial d'*Activision-Blizzard* : Bon, ça chie un peu là, vite une diversion ! 




"bruit de dé qui roule" ... Raté ! :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...back-into-gear

Un peu de Jet Set Radio dans *Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania*, qui sortira sur toutes les plateformes le 5 Octobre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-radio-returns





Le mode multijoueur du jeu de samouraï de Sucker Punch, *Ghost of Tsushima: Legends*, sortira en standalone le 3 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ndalone-launch

----------


## KOUB

Un groupe de K-pop, Blackpink, dans *PUBG* entre le 18 Août et le 7 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...roup-blackpink




*Fall Guys* a un an (et des cosmétiques pour fêter l'événement mais bon) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...riginal-stages

La sortie du MMO d'Amazon *New World* est reportée au 28 Septembre. C'est la quatrième fois que la sortie est reportée :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/04/a...-september-28/





La carte du Kenya et 4 nouvelles voitures arriveront la semaine prochaine dans *Art OF Rally* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ore-47838.html




Une sélection de jeu fait sur *GZDoom* par Factornews :










Les ventes de l'action-RPG *The Ascent* ont rapporté 5 millions de dollars en un week-end, ce qui est un record pour l'éditeur Curve Digital :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3862...ch_weekend.php

Ohlalala, durant son appel aux investisseurs d'hier, *Activision-Blizzard* a prévenu que la poursuite de l'état de Californie pourrait impacter les futurs revenus. Ha, et que c'était pas de leur faute, ces histoires et que personne n'était responsable. Bon et le truc vraiment important, c'est que Kalof rapporte plein de pognon :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3861...ia_lawsuit.php
https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...pec-1847422536

*Fran Townsend*, l'apologiste de la torture qui avait des problèmes avec les lanceurs d'alerte, a supprimé son compte Twitter :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...histleblowing/

*Steve Gaynor*, cofondateur de Fullbright (Gone Home, Open Roads) a démissioné de son poste suite à des allégations que ce soit un connard fini :

https://kotaku.com/gone-home-studio-...ion-1847426033
https://www.polygon.com/22610490/ful...own-open-roads
https://www.pcgamer.com/allegations-...io-fullbright/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais quel taulier !

Je songeais vaguement à poster les actus sur Everspace 2 et art of rally, mais le temps que je me décide, pouf, trop tard.  :^_^:

----------


## cooly08

> Voici *Starmancer*, un jeu de survie-gestion dans une colonie spatiale, qui sort en accès anticipé sur Steam aujourd'hui :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sta...rvie-difficile
> 
> https://youtu.be/mRcb_ypY1Uw


Aussi disponible sur le gamepass.

----------


## phyllobates

> Je songeais vaguement à poster les actus sur Everspace 2 et art of rally, mais le temps que je me décide, pouf, trop tard.


Mais c'est parce que KOUB est le niouzeur le plus rapide du monde! :^_^: 
Les news arrivent directement à lui tellement elles veulent être relayées! Et en plus c'est notre forum qui en profite  :Cigare: , le monde du jeu vidéo est bien fait (parfois  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Zodex

> Aussi disponible sur le gamepass.


Et aussi dispo sur GOG.  ::):

----------


## Gtag



----------


## Dicsaw

J'adore comme les animateurs se cachent même plus de copier/coller les animations du reboot de modern warfare.  :^_^:

----------


## Illynir

J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu ce jeu 15000 fois avant, c'est impressionnant.  :tired:

----------


## Wedgge

Les armes ont l'air d'avoir du recul mais j'ai l'impression que c'est juste l'animation qui donne cet effet.

----------


## Shep1

Dans les commentaires c'est la foire aux teubé. Entre ceux qui pensent que le jeu peut inquiéter CoD afin de le faire changer et ceux qui veulent un gameplay encore plus speed pour du Tom Clancy...
Pas étonnant que Ubi sortent des entrons pareils avec des fans aussi cons.
Et le gars de la vidéo a aidé à dev le jeu. Un youteubé. Lol.

----------


## Wedgge

Allons allons, de la mesure, ne tirons pas sur les ambulances, moi j'ai de la peine pour ces gens qui croient dur comme fer que vouer du temps et de l'énergie sur ce jeu les rendra joyeux. Ces gens là tu leur propose le jeu du caillou avec un skin quelconque et des lootbox avec d'autres cailloux ils achètent les yeux fermés.

----------


## comodorecass

C'est le moteur de R6S? Je trouve la réalisation de manière générale indigne de 2021.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et le gars de la vidéo a aidé à dev le jeu. Un youteubé. Lol.


Punaise, mais le niveau abyssal de ce commentaire...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Les armes ont l'air d'avoir du recul mais j'ai l'impression que c'est juste l'animation qui donne cet effet.


C'est un style d'animation qui est repris partout maintenant, depuis le cod d'il y a deux ans (qui gérait le recul avec un mélange d'animation de caméra et de vrai recul ressenti en jeu):




Les animations originales sont oufs mais j'avoue que j'en peux plus à force de les voir dans tous les jeux.  ::unsure::  Et j'imagine le fun pour les animateurs "bon tu vois cette animation, tu me refais la même".

----------


## Illynir

> C'est le moteur de R6S? Je trouve la réalisation de manière générale indigne de 2021.


Bah, c'est un jeu Ubisoft quoi. Techniquement ils sont à la ramasse depuis quelque temps déjà.

----------


## comodorecass

Ah oui? J'avais été assez impressionné par le monde d'AC Origins et par For Honor (notamment sa fluidité même avec beaucoup de perso à l'écran). Ce sont les derniers jeux Ubi que j'ai testé de mémoire.

----------


## ExPanda

> Punaise, mais le niveau abyssal de ce commentaire...


Pas mieux, je pige pas vraiment là.

----------


## Illynir

> Ah oui? J'avais été assez impressionné par le monde d'AC Origins et par For Honor (notamment sa fluidité même avec beaucoup de perso à l'écran). Ce sont les derniers jeux Ubi que j'ai testé de mémoire.


Oui, mais ils n'ont pas bougé depuis justement, donc depuis 2017.

Je dirais même qu'ils ont régressé en fait.

----------


## Haelnak

> Bah, c'est un jeu Ubisoft quoi. Techniquement ils sont à la ramasse depuis quelque temps déjà.





> Oui, mais ils n'ont pas bougé depuis justement, donc depuis 2017.
> 
> Je dirais même qu'ils ont régressé en fait.


_"à la ramasse"_, ça me semble un peu fort.

 

 

 

Après, oui, ils ne font pas les compromis aux mêmes endroits que d'autres (RDR2 va avoir des textures en bien plus basse résolution par exemple), pratiquent moins le model swap (TLoU2 a des models de persos ingame pas dingues, mais des trucs ultra chiadé pendant les cutscenes), etc.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Twitch* va baisser les prix des subs en Grande-Bretagne et en Irlande Europe. J'aurai bien fait une blague sur le Brexit mais c'est pour la nouvelle politique d'harmonisation des prix, annoncée le mois dernier :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...iption-pricing

Le jeu où les milliardaires reviennent sur la terre ravagée par une catastrophe écologique pour jouer au golf, *Golf Club: Wasteland* sortira le 3 Septembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/golf...es-september-3

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Axiom Verge 2*, qui doit sortir cet été sur Playstation, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/axio...hanic-detailed




Le jeu d'aventures-craft *Wytchwood* sortira sur Playstation et PC cet Automne :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/craf...ches-this-fall




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement d'un nouveau jeu *Fatal Frame* pourrait être décidé si la re-sortie de *Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water* le 28 Octobre se passe bien :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...n-of-maiden-of

Il n'y aura pas de support de manettes pour *New World* :

https://www.thegamer.com/amazon-new-...oller-support/

L'écart entre les ventes PC et consoles des jeux *Capcom* se réduit, et ça leur fait bien plaisir :

https://www.thegamer.com/pc-console-...om-equalizing/

Le prochain DLC gratuit pour *Hitman 3*, The Dartmoor Garden Show, emmène l'Agent 47 dans un très grand jardin, probablement pour cueillir des fleurs le 17 Août :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/hi.../1100-6494830/




Ça va pas mal pour *Trey Parker et Matt Stone*, qui ont signé un gros contrat bien juteux avec ViacomCBS pour des trucs dont un nouveau jeu dans l'univers de South Park :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...pisodes-movies
https://www.gamesradar.com/a-new-sou...n-development/

37 millions de vente pour *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe*, qui continue à très bien se vendre, même s'il a 7 ans :

https://kotaku.com/more-people-are-b...wes-1847428303
https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/05/m...ntendo-switch/

La sortie du jeu multi de massacres de deadites *Evil Dead* est retardée à Février 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050841703.html

*Bubble Bobble 4 Friends: The Baron's Workshop* sortira sur Steam cet été avec tous les DLC et un éditeur de niveaux :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...map-maker-mode




Le pokemonesque *Monster Crown* sortira le 17 Octobre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Le jeu est actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/mons...-switch-and-pc




*Unity* change sa licence d'utilisation. Pour sortir un jeu sur XBox, Playstation, Switch ou Stadia, les développeurs doivent maintenant avoir soit une licence Unity Pro, soit une "Preferred Platform License Key". Si Sony et Nintendo les fournissent, ce n'est pas le cas de Microsoft, et les développeurs devront donc payer la licence pro à 1800$/an :

https://www.gamesradar.com/xbox-seri...-fee-increase/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Focus Home Interactive qui choppe Dotemu : https://cdn.focus-home.com/admin/inv..._of_dotemu.pdf

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de simulation-gestion *Train Life : A Railway Simulator* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam et l'Epic Games Store le 31 Août :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050841691.html 




À cause des énormes ventes d'*Animal Crossing* l'année dernière, les chiffres de Nintendo sont en baisse cette année :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-sold-too...-th-1847427181

Celui qui devait surveiller *Embracer* a encore merdé, vu qu'il a acheté 8 studios, dont 3D Realms :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-3d-realms/

Il semble bien qu'une suite sont en préparation pour *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/eas-still...-order-series/

*EA* se plaint qu'on ne le félicite pas assez pour la façon dont il gère les studios qu'il achète ... Ouais, alors, ça se passe bien avec Respawn hein, parce que ça semble être un peu la merde pour tous les autres (BioWare, Codemasters, etc) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...uired-studios/

*EA* a aussi déclaré que sa mécanique de Preview Pack pour les lootboxes FIFA a été très bien reçue. Pour rappel, ça permet de voir le contenu d'un Pack avant de choisir de l'ouvrir ... une fois toutes les 24 heures :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...well-received/

Par contre, il sera enfin possible de créer son club dans le mode carrière de *FIFA 22* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...club-creation/

Le RPG *Death Trash*, où la viande pousse par terre, est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam. La démo jouable est toujours disponible :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/941460/Death_Trash/




Voici *Suhoshin*, un jeu d'enquête dans la campagne coréenne médiévale, qui sortira en 2022 et sera traduit en français :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/suh...pagne-coreenne




89.04 millions de Switch vendues au 30 Juin :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...down-in-sales/

*Nexon* a montré 12 jeux. Y a trop de vidéos pour que je les intègre aux posts du jour mais je retiens surtout le mariokart-like KartRider: Drift :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/nexo...gi-mobile-more




Une nouvelle démo jouable pour l'action-RPG *F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch* sera disponible le 10 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/new-p...-shadow-torch/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Shadow_Torch/

----------


## Azerty

Death Trash  :Vibre:   :Vibre: .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pareil même si je vais attendre la fin de l'EA.

----------


## Sao

> Focus Home Interactive qui choppe Dotemu : https://cdn.focus-home.com/admin/inv..._of_dotemu.pdf


Hmmmm, Focus m'évoque un côté "jeux pas tout à fait terminés" et j'adore le boulot fourni par DotEmu, j'espère que ce rachat ne va pas changer grand chose.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est exactement mon ressenti même si j'espère que ce sera plus de fond pour Dotemu mais pas une pression pour sortir leurs jeux à des dates imposées... (et donc des jeux pas tout à fait terminés).

----------


## Supergounou

> Le RPG *Death Trash*, où la viande pousse par terre, est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam. La démo jouable est toujours disponible :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/941460/Death_Trash/


Qu'est-ce qu'il me fait envie celui-là. On connait une vraie date de sortie?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme tout jeu en EA, non.




> Pendant environ combien de temps ce jeu sera-t-il en accès anticipé ?
> “We're planning to keep Death Trash in Early Access for about a year. But if it takes longer than that to make a game we're happy with, we'll take more time.”

----------


## Haelnak

> Comme tout jeu en EA, non.


Amplitude fixe des durées d'EA il me semble. :DrosophileLover:

----------


## Gtag

> C'est le moteur de R6S? Je trouve la réalisation de manière générale indigne de 2021.


Non c'est du SnowDrop, les screens de Nakazz proviennent de l'Anvil (le moteur de R6S).

Ce jeu c'est pas ma tasse de thé, ça va clairement aller chasser sur les terres de CoD, mais je ne trouve ça pas si moche.
C'est un FPS comme Activision en a pondu des dizaines et c'est F2P, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment ça n'attirerait pas au moins autant de monde qu'un HyperScape à son lancement.

Une fois que tu retires les cris d'orfraie des fans de Tom Clancy (en vrai osef un peu), il reste une DA pas attirante certes, mais un jeu avec un gunplay relativement safe pour le marché visé et des graphismes passables.
Ça a l'air de bouger correctement, ce ne sera pas un révolution mais ça ira piquer des joueurs à CoD et Apex, reste à savoir si les serveurs et l'anti-cheat tiendront la marrée. 

Je ne pense pas que l'utilisateur du forum CPC soit la cible de toute façon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> _"à la ramasse"_, ça me semble un peu fort.
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/4832/4...b412ca02_z.jpg https://live.staticflickr.com/1938/3...2ffda6ea_z.jpg
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/...ce393e23_z.jpg https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/...b1cedf40_z.jpg
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/...05f5f6b0_z.jpg https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/...70a0119b_z.jpg
> 
> Après, oui, ils ne font pas les compromis aux mêmes endroits que d'autres (RDR2 va avoir des textures en bien plus basse résolution par exemple), pratiquent moins le model swap (TLoU2 a des models de persos ingame pas dingues, mais des trucs ultra chiadé pendant les cutscenes), etc.


Perso j'ai du mal avec le "Ubi techniquement à la ramasse", mais j'imagine que ceux qui le pensent ont accès à des versions de jeux de la concurrence que je n'ai pas chez moi  ::ninja::

----------


## reneyvane

TF1 a annoncé ce matin la diffusion de la nouvelle saison qui débute le 24/08, tout les ...Mardi...un choc pour ceux qui travaillent, ne peuvent veillier tard et qui devront gérer le bordel des forum/réseaux sociaux.

Donc ? A vos plus belles plumes, merci. 

Pétition spéciale Koh-Lanta-Legends, pour une diffusion de retour le vendredi soir :

1-Indiquer une adresse mail.
2-Un petit commentaire.

https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...endredi/154363

----------


## Maximelene

::huh::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD:: 

Il se passe vraiment des choses horribles sur cette planète au point qu'il faille une pétition pour changer tout ça !

----------


## Dicsaw

> _"à la ramasse"_, ça me semble un peu fort.


Je sais pas pour les autres mais Wildlands ne ressemble pas à ça si tu veux garder le jeu jouable.  ::siffle::  C'est plus lod play-doh et ombres pomme de terre (la première image illustre bien).
Vu que la plupart des moteurs tournent mieux que leur bouse en étant plus jolis à paramètres graphiques égaux, on peut se demander si les bases du anvil commencent pas (enfin depuis au moins cinq ans) à pourrir.

Sinon le snowdrop déchire mais faut pas chercher à ce qu'un f2p multi l'utilise à son plein potentiel.

----------


## Wedgge

> Non c'est du SnowDrop, les screens de Nakazz proviennent de l'Anvil (le moteur de R6S).
> 
> Ce jeu c'est pas ma tasse de thé, ça va clairement aller chasser sur les terres de CoD, mais je ne trouve ça pas si moche.
> C'est un FPS comme Activision en a pondu des dizaines et c'est F2P, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment ça n'attirerait pas au moins autant de monde qu'un HyperScape à son lancement.
> 
> Une fois que tu retires les cris d'orfraie des fans de Tom Clancy (en vrai osef un peu), il reste une DA pas attirante certes, mais un jeu avec un gunplay relativement safe pour le marché visé et des graphismes passables.
> Ça a l'air de bouger correctement, ce ne sera pas un révolution mais ça ira piquer des joueurs à CoD et Apex, reste à savoir si les serveurs et l'anti-cheat tiendront la marrée. 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que l'utilisateur du forum CPC soit la cible de toute façon.


Disons qu'au lancement les joueurs de CoD/Apex que tu cites se laisseront sans aucuns doute tenter, après a voir si c'est l'affaire d'une semaine ou de plusieurs mois, si ils avaient vraiment mit l'accent sur c'est un "BR death match R6" ils auraient pu potentiellement drainer plus de monde.

edit: il est en race le serv cpc

----------


## comodorecass

De toute façon c'est qu'une fois souris en main qu'on saura si le jeu est bon ou pas. Un FPS c'est dur à juger avant d'avoir mis un Headshot à un mec en pleine partie je trouve. Y'a des jeux très vilains mais jouissif à jouer et l'inverse aussi.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Le jeu de plateforme *Zool Redimensioned*, issu d'un jeu Amiga, a été annoncé pour Août sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/zool...nounced-for-pc
> 
> https://youtu.be/xCs_mRj6aeI


Zool, le 'tueur' de Sonic sur Amiga tel que l'avait présenté son éditeur Gremlin Graphics à l'époque (1992 ! )... ils avaient même poussé le challenge jusqu'à le sortir sur Megadrive et SNES en plus des versions 'Micros' (Amiga, ST, PC DOS) 

Il n'avait pas tué Sonic et n'a eu droit qu'à une suite (sur Amiga et PC, et une version console sur Jaguar ! ) avant d'être oublié, ça fait bizarre de le retrouver 30 ans plus tard.

On dirait qu'ils ont renouvelé le partenariat avec Chupa Chups, ils ont remis les vraies sucettes et pas les versions 'génériques' comme dans la version GameBoy.
Déjà ils ont gardé les mélodies de Patrick Phelan (qui avait aussi signé celles de Lotus III The Ultimate Challenge).

----------


## Tremex

Peut-être un réveil très tardif, l'efficace KOUB a bien dû passer par là avant moi.

Mais si d'aucuns s'étonnent encore que Tencent laisse autant de liberté aux studios qu'il phagocyte, c'est surtout qu'il n'a guère le choix. Fâcher le PCC peut conduire à de désagréables conséquences, pas de simples gros yeux comme à la CEE...


https://www.lesnumeriques.com/pro/co...s-a166267.html

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

Tout le monde se lance dans le metaverse en ce moment (et les NFT, ce qui fait monter ma tension, mais c'est pas le sujet). Et donc, l'originalité du metaverse *Sensorium Galaxy*, en plus du vernis transcendantal, est que les joueurs auront droit à un compagnon IA avec qui discuter :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sensorium-ga...pc-chatbot-vr/

La chute continue pour *Firefox*, qui a perdu 46 millions d'utilisateurs sur les 3 dernières années :

https://www.pcgamer.com/firefox-has-...t-three-years/

La seule exclusivité rentable pour l'*Epic Game Store* entre Décembre 2018 et Juin 2019 a été Satisfactory évidemment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/only-one-of-...t-wasnt-metro/

*Oxenfree II: Lost Signals* a une nouvelle bande-annonce pour révéler sa sortie sur Playstation :

https://www.destructoid.com/oxenfree...uncement-news/




Le jeu d'enquête avec boucle temporelle intégrée *Twelve Minutes* sortira sur XBox et PC le 19 Août. À cette occasion, un featurette présente le doublage pas un casting un peu connu, y parait :

https://www.destructoid.com/twelve-m...ey-video-news/




Les développeurs de *A Little Golf Journey* parlent de quitter des studios produisant des AAA à la chaine pour aller dans un petit studio indé :

https://www.thegamer.com/interview-a...urney-far-cry/

La seconde présentation *ID@Xbox* aura lieu le 10 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/seco...-for-august-10

19 minutes de gameplay de la bêta fermée de *Back 4 Blood* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...s-closed-beta/




Le MMO de sports extrêmes *Riders Republic* commencera sa bêta le 23 Août. Les candidatures sont ouvertes pour tous les supports sauf la Switch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ter-this-month

Interview de Sam Rosenthal, directeur créatif et fondateur de The Game Band, surtout connu pour Blaseball :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/05/b...rts-sensation/

Si tout va bien, la nouvelle version de *Dead Space* sortira fin 2022 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/05/d...-goes-to-plan/

Le schmup *Sol Cresta* sortira sur PS4, Switch et PC en 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/sol-...tions-detailed




Je sais que vous n'attendiez que ça, donc voici une nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Marvel’s Guardians* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/marv...play-cinematic

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Sonic Colors: Ultimate*, qui sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC via l'Epic Game Store, le 7 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/soni...-wisps-trailer




Il y a un nouveau mode zombie dans *PUBG* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/plu...-naked-zombies




Le dating-sim avec des catcheurs, parce que pourquoi pas, *Wrestling With Emotions: New Kid on The Block*, prévu pour sortir le 31 Octobre 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wrestling-wi...know-i-needed/




*Coca-Cola et State Farm* ne sponsorisent plus l'Overwatch League :

https://www.pcgamer.com/coca-cola-an...rwatch-league/

----------


## Herman Speed

Que Coca-cola se retire, c'est que ça pue bien chez Blizzard Activision.  ::mellow:: 

La gestion par le vide. 

Frances Townsend appears to have deleted her Twitter account













La page avec le pedigree de la communicante de combat. 

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13494133

----------


## Momock

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Axiom Verge 2*, qui doit sortir cet été sur Playstation, Switch et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/axio...hanic-detailed
> 
> https://youtu.be/EOlpRihgMZA


J'étais pas hypé du tout, initialement, mais ça commence à changer.

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/ZhugeEX/status/1423086820158578692

J'avais vu ce service pour Phoenix Point et un ou deux autres jeux pour des campagnes type kickstarter.

----------


## Azerty

Uniquement vu chez  les mafieux vendeurs de clefs de jeux très gris.

----------


## Herman Speed

Le courrier de mise à la porte collective est juste surréaliste. 

Je devine qu'en Russie les codes du travail vont leur tomber aux fesses. 

Il faut croire que les gens indispensables sont déjà au cimetière.  ::wacko:: 



WORK HARD OR FUCK YOU !

Tiens, un point godwin ! 

ARBEIT MACHT FREI

----------


## Vroum

Également utilisé par Grinding Gear Games (Path of Exile).
Il était préférable de passer par Steam pour les achats liés au jeu plutôt que par _ce service._

----------


## Zerger

> J'étais pas hypé du tout, initialement, mais ça commence à changer.


J'étais parti pour me le faire quoiqu'il arrive, mais j'avoue que ce nouveau trailer donne bien plus envie  ::lol::

----------


## Silver

> J'avais vu ce service pour Phoenix Point et un ou deux autres jeux pour des campagnes type kickstarter.


Dual Universe utilise Xsolla aussi. Les joueurs avaient du mal à annuler leur abonnement au début avec ce service.

----------


## Ckao

Tu m'étonnes, apparemment les employés chargés de gérer les désabonnements n'en foutaient pas une.

----------


## Nacodaco

Xsolla est aussi utilisé sur Twitch. Vous l'utilisez peut-être même vous-même sans le savoir car à une époque l'interface de paiement n'était pas très clair.

----------


## Nono

> Le jeu d'enquête avec boucle temporelle intégrée *Twelve Minutes* sortira sur XBox et PC le 19 Août. À cette occasion, un featurette présente le doublage pas un casting un peu connu, y parait :
> https://youtu.be/FNvZbnsixrg


J'aime bien cette phrase : If games were filmed, we're still like in the black and white silent movie era.

----------


## Cyth

> Uniquement vu chez  les mafieux vendeurs de clefs de jeux très gris.


Du coup comme c'est le système utilisé pour l'abonnement annuel du dernier Trackmania c'est raccord ou pas  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le mi-Halo mi-Portal *Splitgate* a grandement amélioré la capacité de ses serveurs pour sa bêta ouverte, qui avait rencontré un succès bien supérieur aux attentes les week-end dernier, résultant en des temps d'attente délirants :

https://www.pcgamer.com/splitgate-de...rver-capacity/

On continue à apprendre des trucs dans les documents du procès *Apple - Epic*, comme le fait que la marque à la pomme emploie 500 personnes pour vérifier les applications de son App Store :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apple-employ...sion-manually/

Il semble que si un groupe de piratins fait chier tout le monde sur *Titanfall 1 et 2, ainsi qu'Apex Legends*, c'est dans un plan complétement explosé pour faire revivre Titanfall Online, un projet free-to-play annulé pour le marché asiatique. Non, mais il faut lire le machin car le type supposément derrière ce plan complétement con aurait fait semblant d'agir pour sauver le jeu de l'indifférence de Respawn, pour se faire engager et avoir accès au code du jeu annulé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hackers-targ...play-spin-off/

La version PC de *Resident Evil Village* aura droit à une nouvelle mise à jour le 10 Août, visant à améliorer les performances plombées par les mesures anti-piratage utilisées :

https://www.destructoid.com/resident...ate-august-10/

Si le jeu de massacre de deadites à plusieurs *Evil Dead: The Game* est retardé à Février 2022, c'est pour du "polissage" mais aussi pour développer un mode solo :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-player-mode/

*Elden Ring*, toujours prévu pour le 20 Janvier 2022, a maintenant une page Steam :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14467...-devoilees.htm

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1245620/ELDEN_RING/

Le RPG *Undernauts: Labyrinth of Yomi* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 28 Octobre en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/unde...ersion-in-2022

Il va y avoir un monde Amongusesque dans la prochaine mise à jour de la saison 5 de *Kalof: Black Ops Cold War* qui sera déployée le 12 Août :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cal...-among-us-mode




Voici le schmup *Star Hunter DX*, avec une démo jouable disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sta...-em-up-out-now

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tar_Hunter_DX/




*Fortnite* désactive une emote ... Heu ... qui pouvait être détournée par des pervers :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-nsfw-position

Tout va bien se passer pour environnement, puisque les jeux à base de blockchain ont levé 476 millions de dollars pendant la première moitié de l'année :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/06/t...-half-of-2021/

La dernière mise à jour du firmware des cartes-mères *ASUS* activent le support du Trusted Platform Module 2.0, qui est obligatoire pour pouvoir installer Windows 11 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/asus-tpm-mot...d-bios-update/

Le directeur créatif de Spec Ops The Line a créé un studio en 2018, nommé *Eyes Out*, avec Robin Finck, l'ancien guitariste de Nine Inch Nails et Guns N' Roses :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/q...050841743.html

Non mais vraiment, il y a un site dédié à l'histoire de *Battlefield 2042*, ils y tiennent à leur lore :

https://nofrag.com/battlefield-2042-...stoire-du-jeu/

https://www.ea.com/fr-fr/games/battl...of-the-no-pats

Tiens, *Metroid* a 35 ans :

https://www.destructoid.com/oh-hey-m...h-anniversary/

D'ailleurs, nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Metroid Dread*, qui doit sortir le 8 Octobre sur Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-metro...at-the-chozos/




*PUBG* va maintenant s'appeler PUBG : Battlegrounds. Oui, Playerunknown's Battlegrounds : Battlegrounds. Voilà. Et sinon, il semblerait aussi que, selon des gens bien informées ou pas, le jeu finisse par devenir free-to-play :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pubg-goin...e-name-change/

Arthmoor va retirer ses mods pour Skyrim de *Nexus Mods*, suite au fait que le site ne permette plus aux auteurs des mods de les supprimer :

https://www.thegamer.com/skyrim-modd...om-nexus-mods/

Ça se passe bien pour *Back 4 Blood*, qui a déjà réuni 88.403 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/back-4-bloo...a-most-played/

*SEGA* a partagé ses chiffres de son premier trimestre fiscal de l'année 2021-2022 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14467...tre-fiscal.htm

Manchester United se nommera Manchester UFC dans *Football Manager 22*, suite à une histoire de droits :

https://www.thegamer.com/manchester-...ll-manager-22/

Le jeu d'action-aventure *Arietta of Spirits* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 20 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/arie...ches-august-20




La série de jeux japonais d'horreur *Tsugunohi* sortira sur Steam le 13 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/japa...m-on-august-13




8 millions de jeux vendus pour la série de hack'n slash *Samurai Warriors* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/samu...-eight-million

----------


## Louck

> https://twitter.com/ZhugeEX/status/1423086820158578692
> 
> J'avais vu ce service pour Phoenix Point et un ou deux autres jeux pour des campagnes type kickstarter.


".... big data team analyzed your activities in Jira, Confluence, Gmail, chats, documents, dashboards ...."

Putain l'horreur, ils ne se basent que sur des outils de com. Donc je présume que des employés ont été virés même s'ils font du taf dans leurs coins (sans communiquer, et ca arrive).
Par contre ceux qui utilisent ces outils comme leur facebook, ce sont des rois. Magnifique.

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le schmup *Yurukill: The Calumniation Games*, qui sortira sur les playstations, Switch et PC à l'été 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/yuru...derers-trailer




Une bande-annonce pour le god-game *WorldBox - God Simulator*, actuellement en développement :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wor...ion-desolation




Le puzzle-plateformer *Greak: Memories of Azur* sortira sur toutes les consoles et PC le 17 Août. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gre...repare-arrivee

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ories_of_Azur/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> 8 millions de jeux vendus pour la série de hack'n slash Samurai Warriors :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/samu...-eight-million


C'est pas un hack'n'slash  :X1:

----------


## gundz

> ".... big data team analyzed your activities in Jira, Confluence, Gmail, chats, documents, dashboards ...."
> 
> Putain l'horreur, ils ne se basent que sur des outils de com. Donc je présume que des employés ont été virés même s'ils font du taf dans leurs coins (sans communiquer, et ca arrive). [...]


C'est quasiment sur, dans ma boite je logge jamais rien dans Jira (temps, story points etc...), c'est une perte sèche de temps, et même si ils disent que c'est juste a des fins indicative je sais pertinemment que c'est pour nous fliquer et que ce seras utilise contre nous (si je le fait pas aussi celas dit, ils ont qu'a aller voir le git log).
Pourtant ca m'empêche pas de beaucoup (trop) bosser.
Ce genre de pratique de tracking managériale, c'est vraiment un cancer, y'a que les manager que ca fait rever le scrum meetings et toutes ces conneries.

----------


## Getz

> Arthmoor va retirer ses mods pour Skyrim de *Nexus Mods*, suite au fait que le site ne permette plus aux auteurs des mods de les supprimer


Question con mais si Nexus Mods ne permet plus la suppression des mods, il fait comment pour les retirer ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Question con mais si Nexus Mods ne permet plus la suppression des mods, il fait comment pour les retirer ?


Ils ont un délai après l'annonce pour les retirer.

----------


## Stelarc

> De toute façon c'est qu'une fois souris en main qu'on saura si le jeu est bon ou pas. Un FPS c'est dur à juger avant d'avoir mis un Headshot à un mec en pleine partie je trouve. Y'a des jeux très vilains mais jouissif à jouer et l'inverse aussi.


On parle d'un patchwork de jeu multi qui bouffe à tous les râteliers et développé par Ubi. On sait tous très bien la gueule que ça aura...

----------


## jilbi

> ".... big data team analyzed your activities in Jira, Confluence, Gmail, chats, documents, dashboards ...."
> 
> Putain l'horreur, ils ne se basent que sur des outils de com. Donc je présume que des employés ont été virés même s'ils font du taf dans leurs coins (sans communiquer, et ca arrive).
> Par contre ceux qui utilisent ces outils comme leur facebook, ce sont des rois. Magnifique.


Ha ! c'est pour ça que je me tue à dire à mon equipe de mettre des coms dans les jira ~~ En vain. Je vais suggérer à mon boss de commencer à sortir des stats jira, ça va en réveiller un ou deux  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas un hack'n'slash


Selon la définition franco-française de hack'n'slash peut-être (où c'est restreint aux diablo-likes on dirait). Dans le reste du monde Samurai Warriors est un hack'n'slash. Et au Canada probablement aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Ouais enfin pour eux les beat them all sont aussi des hack'n slash... Samurai Warriors c'est un Musô et puis c'est tout. Enfin un truc passablement chiant à jouer et à regarder quoi. ::ninja::

----------


## Spawn

> Selon la *définition franco-française* de hack'n'slash peut-être (où c'est restreint aux diablo-likes on dirait). Dans le reste du monde Samurai Warriors est un hack'n'slash. Et au Canada probablement aussi


Définition européenne oui. Aux états-unis, dès qu'il y a des grosses épées, c'est du h'n's  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi j'aime bien ce côté un peu pédant des définitions  :Indeed:

----------


## skyblazer

> Selon la définition franco-française de hack'n'slash peut-être (où c'est restreint aux diablo-likes on dirait). Dans le reste du monde Samurai Warriors est un hack'n'slash. Et au Canada probablement aussi


Oui enfin du coup dans le reste du monde Devil May Cry et Diablo c'est le même genre  ::|: 
Enfin non, puisque du coup le genre du hack'n'slash a été renommé "action RPG"  ::rolleyes::  (du coup, pourissant la classification de jeux comme les Secret of Mana et similaires).
Parce que visiblement c'était trop compliqué de comprendre qu'un beat'em up avec des épées, c'est toujours un beat'em up.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est quasiment sur, dans ma boite je logge jamais rien dans Jira (temps, story points etc...), c'est une perte sèche de temps, et même si ils disent que c'est juste a des fins indicative je sais pertinemment que c'est pour nous fliquer et que ce seras utilise contre nous (si je le fait pas aussi celas dit, ils ont qu'a aller voir le git log).
> Pourtant ca m'empêche pas de beaucoup (trop) bosser.
> Ce genre de pratique de tracking managériale, c'est vraiment un cancer, y'a que les manager que ca fait rever le scrum meetings et toutes ces conneries.


Pour ça  que ça me fait marrer les gens qui s'indignent - à tort ou à raison- des vils gouvernements qui veulent les espionner à coups de 5G ou je ne sais quoi.
On est déjà ultra-fliqués par les entreprises privées, et je suis pas certain que ce soit "mieux" que par des gouvernements (un minium démocratiques, quand même...) (et qui de toute en façon en profite aussi sans doute de cette manne du privé).

Après si je me mets de l'autre côté de la barrière, faut avouer que ces infos ça permet de savoir si untel ou untel bosse vraiment (enfin, de le justifier, du moins). Ou au moins de donner un aperçu...C'est pas toujours évident de quantifier ce qu'effectue chaque personne, selon le type de fonction.

Mais bon à choisir je m'en passerais volontiers de ces saisies de merde: je suis dans un service mutualisé, j'ai plein de clients + des projets divers, la saisie sur les contrats n'est tout simplement pas adapté à ce que je fais, je me retrouve à passer trois plombes chaque semaine pour quantifier "à peu près" (le "à peu près" devenant au fil du temps "tiens je vais lui mettre ça à lui, même si j'ai pas bossé dessus cette semaine"   ::P:  )
Le plus drôle c'est qu'on a de la triple saisie avec les astreintes. Heureusement qu'on bosse dans l'informatique, qu'est ce que serait si tout ça n'était pas unifié et automatis...Wait...Ca ne l'est pas...

----------


## 564.3

> Oui enfin du coup dans le reste du monde Devil May Cry et Diablo c'est le même genre 
> Enfin non, puisque du coup le genre du hack'n'slash a été renommé "action RPG"  (du coup, pourissant la classification de jeux comme les Secret of Mana et similaires).
> Parce que visiblement c'était trop compliqué de comprendre qu'un beat'em up avec des épées, c'est toujours un beat'em up.


De ce que je comprends des définitions, beat'em up est une catégorie plus générale que hack'n'slash. Action RPG aussi.
Comme le fait remarquer Stelarc, si on veut une catégorie plus précise, il y a Musô, Diablo-like, etc.

En tous cas ça me semblait normal que KOUB le considère comme un hack'n'slash, même si ça choque des francophones européen  ::ninja:: 
Le pire c'est que la page française de Samurai Warriors le met aussi dans la catégorie hack'n'slash, probablement du copier/traduit/coller.
Et j'ai aussi tendance à avoir intégré la définition américaine à force de lire des médias anglophones…

Bref, ce n'est pas simple, faudra demander l'avis à des classificateurs professionels de jeux vidéo.

----------


## Zerger

> ".... big data team analyzed your activities in Jira, Confluence, Gmail, chats, documents, dashboards ...."
> 
> Putain l'horreur, ils ne se basent que sur des outils de com. Donc je présume que des employés ont été virés même s'ils font du taf dans leurs coins (sans communiquer, et ca arrive).
> Par contre ceux qui utilisent ces outils comme leur facebook, ce sont des rois. Magnifique.


Boarf, comme d'hab, ce ne sont pas ceux qui font du bon boulot dans leur coin qui auront de la reconnaissance, mais ceux qui ouvrent leur gueule à la moindre occasion (et souvent pour dire des conneries, mais parait que ça s'appelle "avoir l'esprit critique")
Depuis que que je m'assigne dans Jira la moindre tâche où j'ai participé, que j'alerte toute mon équipe dans Teams à chaque que je mets à jour un bug ou que je lâche une caisse, et que je remplis des pages de doc dans Confluence que personne ne lira jamais, ça se passe beaucoup avec ma boîte.
Entre brasser du vent et se faire reprocher des trucs hallucinants au point de passer pour un guignol, j'ai vite fait mon choix...

Autre truc marrant, le télétravail a montré qu'on était vachement plus productif quand on n'avait pas notre manager derrière notre dos à nous espionner. Du coup, ils réfléchissent à un plan de présence obligatoire au bureau  ::lol::

----------


## Louck

> Ha ! c'est pour ça que je me tue à dire à mon equipe de mettre des coms dans les jira ~~ En vain. Je vais suggérer à mon boss de commencer à sortir des stats jira, ça va en réveiller un ou deux


En vrai, j'ai rien contre ces outils. On les utilise quotidiennement au taf (en tant que dev) , ça nous aide beaucoup pour avoir des infos, sachant qu on bosse sur un monolithe qui a presque 10 ans, avec une dizaine d'équipes différente.

Mais les utiliser comme indicateur de travail, c'est le meilleur moyen pour que les travailleurs "rusés" fassent rien, mais envoient des mails ou mettent à jour le board Jira pour montrer qu'ils sont productifs (ou comment résumer le middle management) . Bref, en faire un indicateur, c'est contre-productif.


Perso, j'ai eu "la chance" d'avoir eu affaire à ça durant les études. Maintenant en faisant moins de choses, les grosses boîtes considèrent que je  suis productif selon leurs indicateurs. Merci Jira.

----------


## skyblazer

Bah c'est surtout que les médias anglo-saxons ont tort*, et insistent tellement que les gens ont pris des définitions de genre qui n'ont aucun sens. Un hack'n'slash à la norme anglo-saxonne, ça inclut tout le genre des beat'em up, parfois les action RPG, et parfois ça met des discriminations parfaitement arbitraires ("Si les personnages utilisent des armes, c'est un hack'n'slash, sinon un beat'em up !") par rapport à la classification en genre. Et en prime, on a des genres qui n'existent que parce qu'on a dévoyé le hack'n'slash de son sens (le shooter looter, c'est un hack'n'slash à la première/troisième personne, et fondamentalement c'est la même boucle de gameplay depuis Diablo). Après on peut débattre des sous-genre du beat'em up (les Musou, même si c'est défini par rapport à une série de jeu - ce qui est plutôt une mauvaise idée - c'est un genre très précis, ce que les japonais appelle _character action_ correspond aux beat'em up 3D qui reprennent la formule globale de devil may cry et qui portent beaucoup d'importance à une palette importante de mouvement du joueur, et probablement d'autres que j'oublie), mais ça pose un énorme problème à mon sens d'utiliser hack'n'slash comme un genre thématique plutôt que comme un genre de gameplay.

*Et ce n'est pas uniquement les médias anglo-saxons qui ont ce soucis. En France on avait notre anglais approximatif où Beat'em Up faisait référence à un jeu de combat alors que Beat'em All faisait références aux Beat'em Up.

----------


## 564.3

Ça fait quand même bizarre de dire hack'n'slash pour un looter-shooter. Pour le coup c'est vraiment le sens premier des mots qui est faux là, "couper et trancher" (ou quelque chose du genre).
Le terme a une histoire bien plus ancienne et cohérente avec la définition de ses composants chez les anglophones.

----------


## Spawn

Le h'n's, c'est vue iso, déjà, merde quoi  :Emo:

----------


## Kriegor

> Ça fait quand même bizarre de dire hack'n'slash pour un looter-shooter. Pour le coup c'est vraiment le sens premier des mots qui est faux là, "couper et trancher" (ou quelque chose du genre).
> Le terme a une histoire bien plus ancienne et cohérente avec la définition de ses composants chez les anglophones.


L'origine de l'emploi du terme hack & slash dans le jeu vidéo ne vient pas de sa traduction littérale justement. Je préviens, je vais faire du copier-coller d'un post précédant :




> C'est le problème lorsque la raison du nom donné à une catégorie tombe dans l'oubli.
> 
> Pour resituer le contexte. Hack & slash est un sous-genre de RPG. Tout le monde connait le problème du terme RPG. On a créé ce genre pour catégoriser les jeux vidéo qui proposaient des feuilles de stats de perso, équipements, montée de niveaux etc. comme dans les jeux de rôle sur table. Mais les plus jeunes, ne connaissant pas forcément le contexte, ont du mal à comprendre pourquoi Final Fantasy est un RPG et pas Life is Strange.
> 
> Dans les jeux de rôle sur table, on appelait les campagnes uniquement centrées sur les combats et le loot, au détriment de l'intrigue et des dialogues, du "hack & slash". Et donc on s'en est servi pour désigner les RPG à la Diablo. Mais ça marche pour Diablo comme ça marche pour Warhammer 40K Martyr. Sur le papier on s'en tamponne qu'on puisse effectivement tailler et couper tout ce qui se trouve sur le chemin.
> 
> Aux Etats-Unis donc, il y a de ça un peu plus de 14 ans, un jeune journaliste de Gamespot a utilisé le terme hack & slash dans sa review de Golden Axe (le beat'em up 3D tout naze). Vu que dans ce jeu, on hack et on slash, ça lui paraissait logique d'appeler ça un h'n's. Bien sûr s'en était suivi un long débat entre les anciens, choqués, qui disaient "mais non, il n'y a pas de mécaniques de RPG" et les jeunes qui répondaient "Allo! on se bat avec une épée!!". Quiconque a déjà débattu de pourquoi The Witcher n'est pas plus un RPG que Dragon Quest peut imaginer un peu le tableau.
> 
> Ce qui fut un fait isolé a petit à petit pris de l'ampleur. Je dirais que depuis environ 10 ans, le terme hack & slash s'est mis à catégoriser TOUS les beat'em up 3D avec au moins une épée parmi les armes principales disponibles. C'est une situation assez ubuesque puisque :
> ...

----------


## 564.3

Je ne sais pas quelles sont tes références, mais la page Wikipedia en a qui datent d'il y a 30 ans. Mais ouais actuellement l'usage plus général a l'air populaire chez les anglophones, je ne sais pas si on va changer ça ici.

Edit: Après les vieux usages qu'ils ont mis en ref sont peut-être des cas isolés, faudrait voir les classifications de l'époque pour savoir si c'est principalement un phénomène récent. Je ne m'en rappelle pas et je lisais la presse française. En tous cas sémantiquement je préfère l'usage anglophone actuel et la définition dans Wikipedia, même si c'est moins utile pour parler des Diablo-like. En gros les jeux d'action avec principalement des armes de mélée, pour distinguer de ceux principalement à main nue ou principalement de tir.

----------


## skyblazer

> Je ne sais pas quelles sont tes références, mais la page Wikipedia en a qui datent d'il y a 30 ans. Mais ouais actuellement l'usage plus général a l'air populaire chez les anglophones, je ne sais pas si on va changer ça ici.


Les références en question sont très lâches, pour les avoir regardé par curiosité, déjà parce que ça associe "slash'em up" (qui est un genre qui n'a pas "pris" et qui du coup est clairement plus associé à beat'em up) et "hack'n'slash". Et dans leurs vraiment vieilles référence, pas de hack'n'slash en vue.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais ça semble plus descriptif qu'un genre de classification, même si le terme est repris pour plusieurs jeux. De nos jours c'est plutôt utilisé pour de la classification.

----------


## kennyo

> Le h'n's, c'est vue à l'iso, déjà, merde quoi


Corrigé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Je ne sais pas quelles sont tes références, mais la page Wikipedia en a qui datent d'il y a 30 ans. Mais ouais actuellement l'usage plus général a l'air populaire chez les anglophones, je ne sais pas si on va changer ça ici.
> 
> Edit: Après les vieux usages qu'ils ont mis en ref sont peut-être des cas isolés, faudrait voir les classifications de l'époque pour savoir si c'est principalement un phénomène récent. Je ne m'en rappelle pas et je lisais la presse française.


Les 2 références des années 90 mentionnées sur l'article wikipedia anglais du genre des hack & slash ne renvoient pas au terme "hack & slash" mais au terme "*slash'em up*", également mentionné tout en haut de l'article. On trouve effectivement, si on clique sur ces liens, le mot "slash'em up" (une fois par lien), mais ça sent clairement le petit jeu de langage pour éviter les répétitions.




> En tous cas sémantiquement je préfère l'usage anglophone actuel et la définition dans Wikipedia, même si c'est moins utile pour parler des Diablo-like. En gros les jeux d'action avec principalement des armes de mélée, pour distinguer de ceux principalement à main nue ou principalement de tir.


Ca, c'est l'éternel débat : l'école de la sémantique vs l'école du gameplay. Est-ce que ce ne serait pas plus clair de dire que Soul Calibur 6, For Honor, Hollow Knight, Golden Axe, Dragon Age et Onimusha sont tous des hack & slash, vu qu'on hack & slash, et que Tekken 7, Absolver, Guacamelee, Double Dragon, Jade Empire et God Hand sont tous des beat'em up, vu qu'on beat'em up ? Plutôt que de les ranger par gameplay.

Après la question que je me pose, c'est que, moi par exemple, dans DMC3, je joue nunchaku, guitare électrique, canon scié et bazooka. Je dois avoir 80% de mon temps de jeu avec ces quatre armes. Et si on ajoute les flingues et les gantelets de lumière, on doit atteindre les 90%. Du coup, est-ce que ça reste un hack & slash quand même pour moi ? Comme ça se fait que c'est les 3 connards qui jouent avec l'une des 2 seules armes tranchantes du jeu qui décident que je joue sémantiquement à un hack & slash ?

Et alors, c'est pas pour faire mon chieur, mais, dans le beat'em up Alien Vs Predator de Capcom, je joue Linn. Oui le seul perso qui se bat avec une épée. Je précise bien que je ne le fais pas exprès et que c'est vrai de vrai. C'est même un de mes, allez 10 persos de jeux vidéo préférés. Par contre, et je promets aussi que c'est 100% vrai, j'invente pas l'exemple pour l'argument, dans le hack & slash Warriors of Fate, je ne joue que Zhang Fei, qui est le seul perso à ne pas utiliser d'arme blanche mais ses poings à la place. J'adore ses choppes.
Donc, techniquement, AvP est un hack & slash pour moi, et Warriors of Fate, un btu, et non le contraire ?

Autre question, un de mes meilleurs amis joue le moine dans Diablo 3. Du coup, joue-t-il à un beat'em up ou à un hack & slash ? S'il joue quand même à un hack & slash, comment ça se fait, alors que Martyr lui n'en est pas un (je n'exagère pas : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warham...2%80%93_Martyr , nos amis les anglais ne le rangent pas dans cette catégorie) ? Et d'ailleurs, est-ce que Martyr ne serait pas un shoot'em up au fond ?

La limite de la sémantique, pour moi, elle se situe là. Là et aussi le fait que je pense qu'un gars qui aime les jeux comme Diablo n'aimera pas forcément les jeux comme Samurai Warriors mais aimera peut-être Martyr sans forcément aimer Metal Slug...

----------


## jilbi

> En vrai, j'ai rien contre ces outils. On les utilise quotidiennement au taf (en tant que dev) , ça nous aide beaucoup pour avoir des infos, sachant qu on bosse sur un monolithe qui a presque 10 ans, avec une dizaine d'équipes différente.
> .....
> Perso, j'ai eu "la chance" d'avoir eu affaire à ça durant les études. Maintenant en faisant moins de choses, les grosses boîtes considèrent que je  suis productif selon leurs indicateurs. Merci Jira.


Nan mais je suis d'accord, Jira ça doit servir :
- qu'à savoir à peu prés ce que tu dois foire dans le futur proche
- qu'à savoir "pourquoi t'as implementer ça comme ça ?"
- qu'à donner les cas de tests au QA

Bon, j'en ai un sur trois au boulot, c'est déjà ça  ::'(:

----------


## akaraziel

> On est déjà ultra-fliqués par les entreprises privées, et je suis pas certain que ce soit "mieux" que par des gouvernements (un minium démocratiques, quand même...)


Si c'est tout aussi mal branlé que ce que j'ai au taf, c'est vraiment pas du gouvernement qu'il faut s'inquiéter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Ca, c'est l'éternel débat : l'école de la sémantique vs l'école du gameplay.


Du coup est-ce qu'on peut en profiter pour parler du point & click ?  ::trollface:: 

Déjà je trouve le terme horrible à prononcer, mais en plus il s'est imposé, même en France, à la place de "jeu d'aventure" alors que tous les jeux d'aventure* sont loin d'être des pointer-et-cliquer : avant l'arrivée de la souris, ils se jouaient au clavier, et je ne parle même pas de ceux qui se jouent au pad.
*terme qui a lui-même longtemps désigné les jeux de rôle...

Pire encore : le terme désigne maintenant pour certaines personnes sa signification technique brute, c'est à dire tout jeu qui se joue au curseur de souris. J'ai ainsi parlé ce matin avec quelqu'un qui définit Disco Elysium comme "un point and click avec une architecture de RPG"...

----------


## 564.3

> Les 2 références des années 90 mentionnées sur l'article wikipedia anglais du genre des hack & slash ne renvoient pas au terme "hack & slash" mais au terme "*slash'em up*", également mentionné tout en haut de l'article. On trouve effectivement, si on clique sur ces liens, le mot "slash'em up" (une fois par lien), mais ça sent clairement le petit jeu de langage pour éviter les répétitions.


Il y a des occurrences des deux termes.




> CAPTAIN SILVER: This dire hack n' slash game was…
> …
> Jungle Fighter is an enjoyable and  straightforward horizontally scrolling hack 'n slash game.





> From Psygnosis, Impelling RPG with more than a dash of hack-nslash.


Ça décrit ce qu'on passe son temps à faire dans le jeu. Comme FPS et TPS, avec une info sur le point de vue en plus.
Et ouais les classifications ne sont jamais parfaites.

Edit: On verra comment l'usage évolue, si HnS reste un faux-ami de plus. Je dirais plutôt ARPG procédural (en référence au loot), par exemple, dans ce cas peu importe comment et avec quel angle de vue on massacre.

----------


## Zerger

Disco c'est effectivement un Point&Click avec un peu plus d'enrobage que d'habitude autour, ca ne me choque pas

----------


## Maximelene

Chercher à coller des œuvres dans des cases arbitraires, surtout pour les JV qui mélangent constamment les genres, c'est de toute manière une idée de merde.

----------


## Spawn

C'est pour la raison que ça mélange constamment les genres qu'il faut sans cesse faire évoluer les définitions.

Et c'est quand même plus appréciable de savoir ce qu'on recherche en général.

----------


## Maximelene

Si les définitions évoluent constamment et que personne n'est d'accord dessus, alors ça ne t'aidera pas beaucoup à savoir ce que tu recherches de toute manière.

----------


## Kriegor

> Disco c'est effectivement un Point&Click avec un peu plus d'enrobage que d'habitude autour, ca ne me choque pas


Idem. Et même pour les versions console d'ailleurs, où la souris disparait et on cycle rapidement d'une interaction à l'autre. Le feeling s'en rapproche. On est sur un gameplay à base de recherche d'objets, de conversations à nouer, tout ça pour amasser des éléments dont il faut comprendre l'utilité afin d'avancer, le tout sans combattre. C'est également un RPG. Mais je le conseillerais sans mal à un adepte de point'n'click. En fait, même plus facilement qu'à un fan de Fallout ou de Baldur's Gate.




> Il y a des occurrences des deux termes.


C'est bien trouvé, même si effectivement, c'est dur de savoir ce qu'il voulait dire par là, s'il décrit simplement ce qu'il voit où si ça avait déjà un autre sens à ses yeux. Pour ma part, je ne lis la presse anglophone que depuis le début des années 2000. Mais à cette époque, je ne trouvais jamais dans leurs colonnes le terme hack & slash employé pour des jeux sans composantes RPG. Tu pouvais tout à fait lire d'un Dynasty Warriors qu'il s'agissait d'un beat'em up (exemple : https://www.gamespot.com/reviews/dyn.../1900-2616507/ ) et tant pis pour les armes employées.




> Chercher à coller des œuvres dans des cases arbitraires, surtout pour les JV qui mélangent constamment les genres, c'est de toute manière une idée de merde.


On le fait bien avec la littérature, la musique, les films, et eux aussi peuvent tout à fait mélanger les genres. Il n'y a rien d'idiot à vouloir cataloguer, que ce soit pour rechercher, conseiller, selon les goûts que nous développons.
Mais il faut le faire bien. C'est sûr qu'à partir du moment où on en arrive à se demander si Diablo 4 sera un point & click ou un shmup parce qu'on pointe et clique et qu'on tire sur tout le monde, ou si les armes du barbare auront priorité sur celles de la voleuse et de la sorcière et en feront un hack & slash, ça sert à rien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai ouvert la boite de pandore avec ma remarque  :Sweat:

----------


## Nono

Tous ces efforts pour classer des jeux dans des cases, alors que ce serait plus intéressant d'essayer d'en sortir.

----------


## Spawn

> Idem. Et même pour les versions console d'ailleurs, où la souris disparait et on cycle rapidement d'une interaction à l'autre. Le feeling s'en rapproche. On est sur un gameplay à base de recherche d'objets, de conversations à nouer, tout ça pour amasser des éléments dont il faut comprendre l'utilité afin d'avancer, le tout sans combattre. C'est également un RPG. Mais je le conseillerais sans mal à un adepte de point'n'click. En fait, même plus facilement qu'à un fan de Fallout ou de Baldur's Gate.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien trouvé, même si effectivement, c'est dur de savoir ce qu'il voulait dire par là, s'il décrit simplement ce qu'il voit où si ça avait déjà un autre sens à ses yeux. Pour ma part, je ne lis la presse anglophone que depuis le début des années 2000. Mais à cette époque, je ne trouvais jamais dans leurs colonnes le terme hack & slash employé pour des jeux sans composantes RPG. Tu pouvais tout à fait lire d'un Dynasty Warriors qu'il s'agissait d'un beat'em up (exemple : https://www.gamespot.com/reviews/dyn.../1900-2616507/ ) et tant pis pour les armes employées.
> 
> 
> 
> On le fait bien avec la littérature, la musique, les films, et eux aussi peuvent tout à fait mélanger les genres. Il n'y a rien d'idiot à vouloir cataloguer, que ce soit pour rechercher, conseiller, selon les goûts que nous développons.
> Mais il faut le faire bien. C'est sûr qu'à partir du moment où on en arrive à se demander si Diablo 4 sera un point & click ou un shmup parce qu'on pointe et clique et qu'on tire sur tout le monde, ou si les armes du barbare auront priorité sur celles de la voleuse et de la sorcière et en feront un hack & slash, ça sert à rien.


Voilà, quand tu rentres dans une librairie et que tu demandes de la SF, c'est quand même plus sympa de focaliser la recherche.

----------


## Maximelene

La SF c'est un thème. C'est, en général (j'insiste sur le "en général") assez facile à attribuer. C'est pareil pour le JV.

Le problème des JV, c'est que la classification implique aussi (en plus du thème, qui est en général secondaire) des éléments de gameplay, qui peuvent tous se combiner comme des briques de LEGO. Et là, ça devient tout de suite mille fois plus compliqué.

----------


## Momock

Si l'on va au plus utile, pour le cas de Diablo, il faudrait le classer comme "jeu à loot", puisque c'est le critère qui appâtera les philistins et fera s'écarter dédaigneusement les patriciens.

----------


## Kriegor

> La SF c'est un thème. C'est, en général (j'insiste sur le "en général") assez facile à attribuer. C'est pareil pour le JV.
> 
> Le problème des JV, c'est que la classification implique aussi (en plus du thème, qui est en général secondaire) des éléments de gameplay, qui peuvent tous se combiner comme des briques de LEGO. Et là, ça devient tout de suite mille fois plus compliqué.


Du coup, Alien, c'est un film de science fiction, un film d'horreur ou un film d'action ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un film d'ambiance horrifique dans un univers SF  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

> Du coup, Alien, c'est un film de science fiction, un film d'horreur ou un film d'action ?


Tu essaies de prouver quoi, exactement ? En montrant que même dans le cinéma ça peut être difficile de catégoriser une œuvre, alors même que la question du gameplay ne se pose pas, tu va dans mon sens.

Le soucis, c'est que dans le JV, chaque case est souvent un amalgame d'autres cases. Du coup, le système se casse la gueule dès qu'un jeu essaie un tant soit peu d'être original, et souvent même bien avant ça.

Après vous faites ce que vous voulez. Mais ce qui est marrant, c'est que plus vous débattez sur la question, plus vous prouvez que ce genre de classement est subjectif et foireux.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Assez d'accord. Cependant, je trouve ça aberrant que personne n'ait soulevé la question du Metroid-like  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Idem. Et même pour les versions console d'ailleurs, où la souris disparait et on cycle rapidement d'une interaction à l'autre. Le feeling s'en rapproche. On est sur un gameplay à base de recherche d'objets, de conversations à nouer, tout ça pour amasser des éléments dont il faut comprendre l'utilité afin d'avancer, le tout sans combattre. C'est également un RPG. Mais je le conseillerais sans mal à un adepte de point'n'click. En fait, même plus facilement qu'à un fan de Fallout ou de Baldur's Gate.
> .


Du coup ce qui différencie un p'n'c d'un RPG c'est d'avoir des combats ? Je trouve ça un peu trop étriqué comme classification*. Planescape est considéré comme un très bon Rpg (et à raison), mais les combats ne sont pas centraux et sont de toute façon inintéressants.  Y'a plein de manière d'envisager le Rpg, et se façonner un personnage selon son envie (ce qu'on fait dans Disco) en est une facette. 

*limite du même niveau que XP = level = Rpg.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Assez d'accord. Cependant, je trouve ça aberrant que personne n'ait soulevé la question du Metroid-like


Metroid c'est qu'un castlevania-like, non ?  ::ninja:: 






(gngnagna _Metroid est sorti en premier_ gnagnagna...)

----------


## Chan

> Du coup ce qui différencie un p'n'c d'un RPG c'est d'avoir des combats ? Je trouve ça un peu trop étriqué comme classification*. Planescape est considéré comme un très bon Rpg (et à raison), mais les combats ne sont pas centraux et sont de toute façon inintéressants.  Y'a plein de manière d'envisager le Rpg, et se façonner un personnage selon son envie (ce qu'on fait dans Disco) en est une facette. 
> 
> *limite du même niveau que XP = level = Rpg.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Metroid c'est qu'un castlevania-like, non ? 
> ...


Un seul mois de différence entre la sortie des deux jeux.
1986 : Août pour Metroid et Septembre pour Castlevania.
Je pensais pas que c'était si proche.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Far Cry 6* est vraiment top sur la nouvelle génération de consoles mais "très solide" sur l'ancienne ... Selon Ubisoft ... Ça me rappelle quelque chose qui s'est vendu à 13.7 millions d'exemplaires :

https://www.thegamer.com/far-cry-6last-gen-performance/

C'est la version 3.14 pour *Star Citizen*. Pas de vraie preuve de l'existence de Squadron 42, ni de serveur meshing magique. Ici, nouvelle planète, nouvelle ville et bien spur un nouveau vaisseau à 160$ :

https://nofrag.com/star-citizen-arri...ouvelle-ville/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/star-...oves-graphics/




La bêta technique de *NHL 22* aura lieu fin Août. Les inscriptions sont ouvertes sur le site d'EA :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/nh.../1100-6494918/

Le MOBA *Pokemon Unite* a des problèmes quant à ses reivews. En cause, son système de monétisation: 3 monnaies différentes (c'est déjà un signe), pour acheter des cosmétiques (mouais), de nouveaux pokemons (faut bien gagner sa vie), et des upgrades pour les items en jeu (Aoutch) :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-uni...otransactions/

La sortie et la livraison des précommandes de l'*Amico* d'Intellivision sont retardées pour la troisième fois à fin 2021. Pour rappel, vous êtes un raciste des consoles si vous n'aimez pas l'Amico, selon le président d'Intellivision. Cette déclaration a été faite au moment où le monsieur menaçait de poursuivre Ars Technica pour avoir donné la liste peu impressionnante des composants de la console ... disponible sur le site de l'Amico :

https://www.thegamer.com/intellivisi...te-2021-delay/

Des infos sur la *Gabe Gear*, quelques journalistes ayant eu la possibilité de la tester :

- Valve travaille à une API pour optimiser facilement les jeux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-steam-...-optimisation/

- Valve et AMD travaillent aussi à la compatibilité avec Windows 11 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-w...compatibility/

- Valve va parler de la possible amélioration des composants de la Gabe Gear, sans dire pour le moment si ce sera possible ou pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-steam-...ade-customise/

- Évidemment qu'il sera possible d'avoir plusieurs couleurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-steam-...erview-coomer/

- La durée de la batterie est indiquée à 8h en streaming, et entre 5 et 6 heures pour Portal à 30 fps :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-c...up-to-8-hours/

- Valve promet que le Gabe Gear sera "idiot-prouf" et très facile à utiliser :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/va.../1100-6494917/

EA a fait retirer les 2 premiers *Ultima Underworld* et les deux *Syndicate* de GOG en Juin. Ils sont de retour, et sont gratuits jusqu'à 3 Septembre ... Et vous pouvez demander un remboursement si vous les avez acheté :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ultima-under...w-theyre-free/

Il y a *Polygon*, le site internet dont je partage quelques articles dans ma petite revue de presse ici. Et il y a Polygon, qui fait des trucs pas clair avec la blockchain comme beaucoup d'autres arnaqueurs. Suite à la création de la cryptomonnaie MATIC par Polygon l'arnaque, avec des drops de cryptomonnaies, histoire de faire dans la pub agressive, les tweets de Polygon l'honnête se retrouvent avec des commentaires de comptes très nouvellement créés, ne suivant aucun autre compte, parlant du tas de cryptomonnaies qu'ils ont reçu gratuitement dans leurs portefeuilles :

https://kotaku.com/real-polygon-keep...gon-1847437410

Pas de remaster de *Modern Warfare 3* en cours de développement selon Activision :

https://www.gamesradar.com/modern-wa...ys-activision/

Le dernier patch de *The Ascent* a bien ramené le Ray Tracing dans la version Game Pass, mais pas encore le DLSS :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...indows-players

Première bande-annonce pour le jeu de baston *Blazing Strike*, qui doit sortir au Printemps 2022 sur Playstation 4 et 5, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/blaz...t-look-trailer




Le roguelike *Dreamscaper* est sorti d'accès anticipé Jeudi sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/act...ts-full-launch




Le RPG *Dodgeball Academia* est aussi sorti le même jour d'ailleurs :




Les festivals de démos *Steam Next Fest* de 2020 ont permis de convertir presque 3 fois plus de placements de jeux en liste de souhait en achats. C'est marrant, c'est comme si les gens achetaient plus facilement après avoir essayé :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...ales-valve-say

Le DLC gratuit Smoke & Thunder pour le FPS rythmique en VR *Pistol Whip* sera disponible le 12 Août :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ives-next-week 




Après la mise à jour gratuite pour les consoles de nouvelle génération, ce sera la fin du développement de *Kerbal Space Program* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...come-to-an-end

*Jason Schreier* a écrit sur la culture pourrie de Blizzard. En résumé, si ça date bien d'avant Activision, le fait de retirer presque tous les bons côtés à travailler chez Blizzard en coupant les budgets et en donnant des deadlines irréalistes a tout rendu pire encore :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...before-lawsuit
https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...lawsuit-worse/
https://www.pcgamer.com/new-report-r...sion-blizzard/

L'apologiste de la torture qui n'aime pas les poucaves *Frances Townsend* a quitté le  Women's Network d'Activision-Blizzard-King le 23 Juillet, mais reste évidemment chief compliance officer :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...womens-network

C'est maintenant Pringles et Cheez-It Grooves qui ne sponsorisent plus l'*Overwatch League* :

https://www.thegamer.com/overwatch-l...eezit-grooves/

Et ... jeuxvideo.com revient sur l'histoire de la borne d'arcade mi-creepypasta mi-légende urbaine *Polybius* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14451...istait-pas.htm

----------


## Kriegor

> Après vous faites ce que vous voulez. Mais ce qui est marrant, c'est que plus vous débattez sur la question, plus vous prouvez que ce genre de classement est subjectif et foireux.


Je ne sais pas trop quoi dire à quelqu'un qui est contre la classification en générale, je pensais que ça s'arrêtait pour toi aux jeux. J'ai jamais eu aucun soucis pour ma part à ranger mes jeux/films/musiques etc dans des cases, aucun n'en sort, et s'il le fait, je lui ferai une nouvelle case toute belle toute propre. ^^
Par contre, j'ai peut-être une obsession du rangement.




> Du coup ce qui différencie un p'n'c d'un RPG c'est d'avoir des combats ?


Non, certainement pas. Tu mésinterprètes là. J'ai écrit noir sur blanc dans mon message que, pour moi, Disco Elysium était un RPG. Donc si je pensais qu'il fallait des combats dans les RPG, j'aurais écrit que, pour moi, Disco Elysium n'était pas un RPG !  ::wacko:: 
En revanche, en moyenne, on fait plus de combats dans les RPG que dans les p'n'c. Je peux le prouver si ça t'intéresse.  ::ninja::  Donc c'est un des (parmi d'autres que j'ai cités également) points qui font que énormément de joueurs de point and click ont tendance à trouver Disco Elysium assez proche en terme de feeling de cette catégorie de jeux là.




> Metroid c'est qu'un castlevania-like, non ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gngnagna _Metroid est sorti en premier_ gnagnagna...)


Whoooh, vous avez ce même ici aussi ?!

----------


## Cyth

> Un seul mois de différence entre la sortie des deux jeux.
> 1986 : Août pour Metroid et Septembre pour Castlevania.
> Je pensais pas que c'était si proche.


Ouais après on peut pas dire que le premier Castlevania et Metroid ont beaucoup de choses en commun  ::P: .

----------


## Spawn

> Tu essaies de prouver quoi, exactement ? En montrant que même dans le cinéma ça peut être difficile de catégoriser une œuvre, alors même que la question du gameplay ne se pose pas, tu va dans mon sens.
> 
> Le soucis, c'est que dans le JV, chaque case est souvent un amalgame d'autres cases. Du coup, le système se casse la gueule dès qu'un jeu essaie un tant soit peu d'être original, et souvent même bien avant ça.
> 
> Après vous faites ce que vous voulez. Mais ce qui est marrant, c'est que plus vous débattez sur la question, plus vous prouvez que ce genre de classement est subjectif et foireux.


Quand quelqu'un te demande et toi à quoi tu joues et qu'il te demande quel genre c'est, tu réponds quoi ?

----------


## Catel

> Et ... jeuxvideo.com revient sur l'histoire de la borne d'arcade mi-creepypasta mi-légende urbaine *Polybius* :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14451...istait-pas.htm


Quelques semaines après l'article d'Ellen Replay, quelle coïncidence !  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup ce qui différencie un p'n'c d'un RPG c'est d'avoir des combats ?


Jouez à Quest for Glory, c'est exactement les deux genres à la fois  ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

> Quelques semaines après l'article d'Ellen Replay, quelle coïncidence !


Je me disais bien aussi que j’avais déjà lu des trucs tiens.

----------


## Erkin_

> Quelques semaines après l'article d'Ellen Replay, quelle coïncidence !


La borne d'arcade a simplement été mise en avant dans un épisode de la série Loki.

----------


## cooly08

> La borne d'arcade a simplement été *mise en avant dans un épisode de la série Loki*.


Quelques semaines après l'article d'Ellen Replay, quelle coïncidence !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Quand quelqu'un te demande et toi à quoi tu joues et qu'il te demande quel genre c'est tu réponds quoi ?


On ne le saura jamais, tout ceux qui ont essayés ont quittés la conversation avant que Maxou ne finisse d'expliquer comme quoi réduire à un genre c'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## Higgins

> La borne d'arcade a simplement été mise en avant dans un épisode de la série Loki.


Ah bon? J'ai maté la série mais je me souviens pas de ça.

Bon et soit dit en passant le Polybius de Jeff Minter en VR, jouez-y c'est de la bonne  :OO:

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne sais pas trop quoi dire à quelqu'un qui est contre la classification en générale, je pensais que ça s'arrêtait pour toi aux jeux. J'ai jamais eu aucun soucis pour ma part à ranger mes jeux/films/musiques etc dans des cases, aucun n'en sort, et s'il le fait, je lui ferai une nouvelle case toute belle toute propre. ^^
> Par contre, j'ai peut-être une obsession du rangement.





> Quand quelqu'un te demande et toi à quoi tu joues et qu'il te demande quel genre c'est, tu réponds quoi ?


Je ne suis pas "contre" la classification de manière générale. J'en comprends l'intérêt, et je l'utilise moi-même. J'admets que mes posts étaient assez peu clairs, désolé.

Je suis contre la classification arbitraire et systématique et les multiples débats autour, puisque de toute manière, ces classifications sont 100% subjectives. A partir de là, autant admettre que c'est un système foireux, et ce même si on l'utilise, sans rentrer dans des débats pour savoir dans quelle case doit rentrer telle ou telle œuvre.

Bref, je ne suis pas contre le principe de classification, je suis contre le fait de vouloir absolument tout classifier. Admettons que c'est impossible, faisons des approximations, et arrêtons la prise de tête éternelle.

----------


## Catel

Mais c'est déjà ce qu'on fait. Les plus couards rangent tous les jeux qu'ils ne peuvent pas classer dans la catégorie "action", et les plus hipsters en "inclassable".  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Il y a eu un projet de jeu *Power Rangers* en open world, abandonné faute de financements :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pr.../1100-6494921/





Le Store Microsoft est dégueu à utiliser et plein de fuites, vu qu'il aurait révélé qu'une seconde bêta de *Diablo 2 Resurrected* aurait lieu le 17 Août. La sortie est toujours prévue pour le 23 Septembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/micro...eds-beta-date/

Des gens ont retrouvé la bande-annonce pour le très annulé *Duke Nukem Begins*, une préquelle aux aventures du gros beauf :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-nukem-begins/

https://youtu.be/XiZHM1CLVy8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

Le dernier perso d'*Apex Legends*, Seer, sera bien nerfé à la prochaine mise à jour, parce qu'il est un peu trop puissant :

https://www.thegamer.com/apex-legends-nerf-seer-update/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *XCOM Marvel* développé par Firaxis ne permettrait pas de jouer les héros bien connu, mais des héros à créer par le joueur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-superheroes/

Il semblerait que le tactical-FPS multijoueur *Insurgency Sandstorm* finira par sortir le 29 Septembre sur consoles, avec 3 ans de retard :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...onsole-release

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Take-Two aurait 3 remasters ou remakes en développement :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-development

Voici *Frontier*, un jeu de conduite en monde ouvert fait sous Dreams, le jeu pour faire des jeu sur Playstation :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ust-two-people

https://youtu.be/NSCz9zuEAFA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

De nouveaux témoignages dans l'affaire *Activision-Blizzard* et on notera encore l'omniprésence de l'alcool avec des machines à Margarita au bureau en particulier. Attention, l'alcool n'est pas une circonstance atténuante, c'est une circonstance agravante :

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...sment-alcohol/

----------


## 564.3

Les classifications communes servent quand même à s'y retrouver chez les autres, par exemple ceux qui publient des informations ou vendent des produits. Et le numérique permet facilement de mettre un objet dans plusieurs catégories, autant ne pas s'en priver.

Par exemple sur Steam "Samurai Warriors 5" a été seulement mis dans la catégorie "Action" par l'éditeur (liste limitée, il n'y a pas "hack and slash" mais ils pourraient en mettre plusieurs), et les tags utilisateur populaires sont "Action", "Historical", "Hack and Slash", "Anime". C'est la majorité qui décide, pas des experts CPC après 50 pages de débat… parce que vu la foire que c'est là, il les faudrait.

Bon je crois que Catel et Maximelene ont bien résumé la situation au final  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Poy poy,
> 
> Il y a eu un projet de jeu *Power Rangers* en open world, abandonné faute de financements :


 ::w00t::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> La bêta technique de *NHL 22* aura lieu fin Août. Les inscriptions sont ouvertes sur le site d'EA :
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/nh.../1100-6494918/



L'ascenseur émotionnel, NHL 2022 ! Le dernier c'était quoi, NHL 2004 ? Mais en fait il sortira pas sur PC... argh

----------


## Eloso

> L'ascenseur émotionnel, NHL 2022 ! Le dernier c'était quoi, NHL 2004 ? Mais en fait il sortira pas sur PC... argh


Rassuré de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à qui cela a fait ça  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> L'ascenseur émotionnel, NHL 2022 ! Le dernier c'était quoi, NHL 2004 ? Mais en fait il sortira pas sur PC... argh


NHL 09 est sortie sur PC.

----------


## cooly08

Enfin !





https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...73427978432513

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

Plus rumeur que news, mais une date de la beta de Diablo 2 resurrected aurait fuité, à savoir le 17 Août.
Une semaine, gniiiiiii.

----------


## Tellure

> Enfin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...73427978432513


500 achievements  ::O:

----------


## LeLiquid

> De nouveaux témoignages dans l'affaire *Activision-Blizzard* et on notera encore l'omniprésence de l'alcool avec des machines à Margarita au bureau en particulier.


Mais c'est génial !

Enfin ça dépend qui l'alimentait, la boite ou bien les salariés eux même ?  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai alors autant la margarita et l'alcool c'est fun, mais disons que quand c'est ton environnement de travail sa peut être vite casse couille. C'est un peu la pire idée jamais, alcool = dinguerie donc si déjà c'est des singes qui savent pas ce tenir ça devait être glauque au possible comme ambiance.

----------


## Supergounou

> 500 achievements


 :Bave:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ouai alors autant la margarita et l'alcool c'est fun, mais disons que quand c'est ton environnement de travail sa peut être vite casse couille. C'est un peu la pire idée jamais, alcool = dinguerie donc si déjà c'est des singes qui savent pas ce tenir ça devait être glauque au possible comme ambiance.


Tu vois le verre à moitié vide. C'est triste.  :Emo:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Un joueur-constructeur de *Minecraft* a refait ... Toute la carte complète de Breath of the Wild :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-minecraft-...-the-wild-map/

Valve change de distribution Linux, passant de Debian à Arch, pour la *Gabe Gear*, parce qu'en gros, Arch est plus modifiable que Debian, ce qui sera bien pratique avec les inévitables "petits problèmes" de lancement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-is-why-...ecks-linux-os/

Le rétro FPS *Dread Templar* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 14 Août :

https://nofrag.com/dread-templar-le-...pe-le-14-aout/




Pour les 5 ans de la sortie du premier jeu Overcooked, un DLC gratuit est sorti pour *Overcooked: All You Can Eat* :

https://www.destructoid.com/overcook...y-update-news/




Le roguelike au tour par tour *Jupiter Hell*, anciennement nommé DOOM Roguelike avant l'envoi d'une lettre "polie mais ferme" des avocats de Bethesda, est sorti d'accès anticipé le 5 Août :

https://kotaku.com/the-doom-roguelik...t-s-1847447293




*The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* en 8K, avec du Ray-Tracing, émulé sur PC bien sûr, parce que vous ne verrez jamais ça sur Swtich :

https://kotaku.com/you-ve-never-seen...bef-1847449056




J'avais soigneusement oblitéré cette idée de mon esprit, mais ouais, y a bien un nouveau film *Super Mario* en préparation :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ndo-character/

La simulation de baseball vendue à 2 millions d'exemplaires, *MLB The Show 21*, va recevoir un DLC gratuit nommé Field Of Dreams le 10 Août, mais il semblerait que ce soit uniquement sur Playstation :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ml.../1100-6494953/

----------


## KOUB

Si vous avez du temps à perdre ou une passion dévorante pour les diodes RGB, vous pouvez vous inscrire pour la bêta du masque respiratoire Razer. Oui, c'est toujours pas une blague :

https://www.thegamer.com/beta-test-r...hyr-face-mask/




Le petit jeu dont vous avec peut-être entendu parlé, fait par un mec qui a un chien, *Humankind*, sera disponible jour 1 sur le Game Pass PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/humankind-xbox-game-pass-pc/

Alors, pour *Far Cry 6*, un effort a été fait dans la narration pour que le joueur ne sente pas toujours au centre de l'action ... Écoutez, au moins, ils essaient des trucs :

https://www.thegamer.com/far-cry-6-w...nd-the-player/

Le FPS Halo-Portal multijoueur free-to-play *Splitgate*, en bêta, a encore fait péter son record à 67.724 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/splitgate-b...player-record/

Le RPG *Blue Reflection: Second Light* sortira sur PS4, Switch et PC le 9 Novembre en occident. Pour l'occasion, une bande-annonce et 35 minutes de gameplay :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/blue...es-of-gameplay







La *Future Games Show: Gamescom 2021* aura lieu le 26 Août et présentera 40 jeux :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/futu...-for-august-26




L'histoire interactive *BURN* a été annoncé pour XBox et PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/pop-...box-one-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

Venant chasser sur le terrain de Red Shadow Legends, le maitre originel des clickers, *Cookie Clicker* qui n'avait pas besoin de mécaniques de gatcha pour être addictif lui, va sortir du Steam le 1er Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-steam-release




*Xbox Cloud Gaming* a été lancé en bêta pour les abonnés Game Pass Ultimate sur PC et XBox :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...timate-members

*No Man's Sky* a 5 ans et annonce sa 17ème extension gratuite :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...gie-47849.html




Microsoft teste un mode nocturne pour la *XBox* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-power-button




Il n'y aura pas de mode versus dans le jeu de massacre de zombies à plusieurs *Back 4 Blood*, contrairement à Left 4 Dead 2. Comme d'habitude, les joueurs réagissent avec calme et politesse :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gn-versus-mode

Voici le jeu de plateformes *Glyph*, disponible sur Switch et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gly...ecte-mecanique

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1569150/Glyph/




Le jeu de gestion de gangs de criminels pendant la prohibition *City of Gangsters* est disponible sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cit...dicat-du-crime




*Google* a un temps pensé à acheter directement Epic, histoire que ses sales idées de gauchistes ne contaminent pas les autres éditeurs :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/goo...-documents-say

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce de gameplay pour *WRC 10* qui doit sortir le 2 Septembre, spécial Subaru Impreza :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ubaru-impreza/




Évidemment, si les zombies semblent crier le mot en N dans *Back 4 Blood*, c'est dû à une boulette. Il semblerait que deux grognements superposés puissent faire penser au vilain mot :

https://www.thegamer.com/wb-games-zo...-4-blood-beta/

Le designer Paweł Kapała, qui s'est occupé du gameplay de Cyberkeupon 2077, travaille maintenant sur le prochain jeu *Fable* pour Playground Games :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-2...esigner-fable/

Il semblerait que peut-être, selon les mots couverts d'une actrice de doublage, un 3ème *Xenoblade Chronicles* soit en cours de développement :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-chronicles-3/

La taille de l'install d'*Halo Infinite* a fuité : 97 Go. 

https://www.gamesradar.com/leaked-ha...in-the-series/

500 mods pour que *Skyrim* soit vraiment en 4K. Au fait, toujours pas de nouvelles d'une sortie sur consoles de nouvelle génération par hasard ? :

https://www.gamesradar.com/this-skyr...e-4k-makeover/




De bien étranges compagnies trouvent les adresses e-mails et les identités des personnes ayant laissé un avis sur *Amazon*. Si la plupart des compagnies tierces se servent de ça pour offrir un bon d'achat en échange du retrait d'un avis négatif, ce qui n'est déjà pas terrible, ça ouvre la porte à des trucs beaucoup moins sympathiques :

https://gizmodo.com/heres-how-amazon...d-c-1847446648

Des moddeurs veulent porter *Team Fortress 2* sur Source 2 :

https://nofrag.com/des-moddeurs-satt...-sur-source-2/




Ça va toujours bien pour *Back 4 Blood*, mis à part ces histoires de vilains mots, puisque la bêta a atteint 98.024 joueurs simultanés sur Steam ce week-end :

https://www.pcgamer.com/back-4-blood...weekends-beta/

Voilà un NFT pas top de Spiderman à 400$, vendu par Disney. Pour rappel, avec un NFT, vous n'avez pas les droits de l'image, juste du rien sur lequel spéculer, avec en plus l'idée d'Avoir chié sur la planète, vu le coup énergétique de la blockchain associée :

https://kotaku.com/400-spider-man-nf...ene-1847447172

Le personnage Umbrella pour le jeu de baston *Skullgirls 2nd Encore* sera lancé en alpha sur Steam en Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/skul...-august-for-pc




Bande-annonce de gameplay pour Oro, le prochain personnage de *Street Fighter V: Champion Edition* qui sera disponible le 16 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/stre...meplay-trailer

----------


## Frypolar

> *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* en 8K, avec du Ray-Tracing, émulé sur PC bien sûr, parce que vous ne verrez jamais ça sur Swtich :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/you-ve-never-seen...bef-1847449056
> 
> https://youtu.be/siyKPvq-10Y


Dans 15-20 ans il y aura peut-être ça sur console Nintendo  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Bande-annonce de gameplay pour Oro, le prochain personnage de *Street Fighter V: Champion Edition* qui sera disponible le 16 Août :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/stre...meplay-trailer


Il me ferait presque envie de relancer le jeu. En tout cas j'attends de voir l'énervement des joueurs qui vont jouer contre, il a l'air bien fourbe !  ::P:

----------


## cooly08

Merci KOUB !  ::):

----------


## Spawn

Skyrim moddé, c'est beau mais ça se voit que c'est vieux quand on compare aux productions actuelles.

----------


## Spawn

Alors que GTA V, c'est vieux mais ça tient encore la comparaison.

Voilà, c'est ça que je voulais dire, mon premier post à lui tout seul servait à rien  :tired:   ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moralité, vivement GTA VI quoi  :Bave:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les développeurs du sympathique *Horizon Chase Turbo* teasent une "expansion" (sans doute un DLC payant donc), sans date mais "it's coming FAST", avec un trailer qui ne montre absolument rien si ce n'est un bout de train arrière de F1 et ce qui ressemble vaguement à une réplique du tunnel du circuit de Monaco. Pas de titre ni de date de sortie.



Oui je sais, les news à Franky ça vend du rêve.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Oui je sais, les news à Franky ça vend du rêve.


L'important c'est de participer ! (et de finir avec au moins un litre dans le réservoir !)

----------


## Herman Speed

> Dans 15-20 ans il y aura peut-être ça sur console Nintendo


(The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild en 8K, avec du Ray-Tracing, CEMU)

Démo sur un _GPU RTX 3090_ tout de même ! On aura ça sur console MICROSONY dans 5 ans au mieux.  ::lol::

----------


## ZenZ

> Il n'y aura pas de mode versus dans le jeu de massacre de zombies à plusieurs *Back 4 Blood*, contrairement à Left 4 Dead 2. Comme d'habitude, les joueurs réagissent avec calme et politesse :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gn-versus-mode


Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par versus, mais j'ai regardé des streams de la bêta et il y a bien un mode classé humain contre zombies.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par versus, mais j'ai regardé des streams de la bêta et il y a bien un mode classé humain contre zombies.


Il suffirait de lire l'article.  ::siffle:: 




> The developer of Back 4 Blood, Turtle Rock Studios, has confirmed the game will not have a *campaign* versus mode.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Back 4 Blood does have a versus mode, allowing two teams to take it in turns to fight each other as the Cleaners and the Ridden. But there is no campaign level akin to Left 4 Dead, where players would have to fight through player-controlled zombies to get to the safe house.*
> 
> When asked by a fan why this was "cut", Chris Ashton, co-founder and design director at Turtle Rock Studios, responded saying, "We have a lot of defensive equipment and our specials are good at ambushing. Defending worked far better for our game than running from A-B".

----------


## ZenZ

Bloqué à mon taff.

C'est la faute de Koub qu'est pas assez clair dans ses news  ::ninja::

----------


## mithrandir3

> We have a lot of defensive equipment and our specials are good at ambushing


Pour l'équipement défensif je veux bien, mais pour le deuxième point, c'est se moquer du monde. Pour avoir joué à la Beta hier, les spéciaux se dirigent vers les joueurs en ligne droite de loin  ::(:  La Beta confirrme d'ailleurs la grosse déception de l'alpha pour moi. Et ça même hors Versus / PvP.

----------


## Jokletox

@Koub : C'est quoi le mot en N ? Pas compris l'histoire sur ce coup.

----------


## poneyroux

> @Koub : C'est quoi le mot en N ? Pas compris l'histoire sur ce coup.


Le n-word, nigga ou équivalent.
C'est très, très, TRÈS mal vu (pour des raisons évidentes) de dire ce terme aux US si tu n'es pas afro-américain.

----------


## Jokletox

Donc des gens entendent des insultes racistes dans des cris de monstres dans un jeux vidéo  :Facepalm:  

Merci pour l'éclaircissement Poneyroux, je connaissais pas cette insulte-dont-on-doit-pas-prononcer-le-nom ^^

----------


## Spawn

> Donc des gens entendent des insultes racistes dans des cris de monstres dans un jeux vidéo  
> 
> Merci pour l'éclaircissement Poneyroux, je connaissais pas cette insulte-dont-on-doit-pas-prononcer-le-nom ^^


Je suis toujours étonné de la capacité de certains à trouver de quoi se poser en espèce de chevalier défenseur à qui on la fait pas. Récemment, je lisais les reviews de *Banner of Ruins* (sorti fin de la semaine dernière), et y'a un mec qui trouve honteux (https://steamcommunity.com/app/10757...2312815914000/) que les animaux présents dans le jeu n'ont pas de caractéristiques mâle/femelle. Ce à quoi un dev lui a sorti ça https://i.imgur.com/eQfcXvu.mp4 mais ça n'a pas empêché l'autre de pondre des pavés parce-que visiblement il arrive pas à avouer qu'il dit de la merde.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ce à quoi un dev lui a sorti ça https://i.imgur.com/eQfcXvu.mp4


Accès refusé.

----------


## Spawn

J'y ai accès.

----------


## Jokletox

Idem mais faut aller dans la barre d'adresse et faire "entrée" pour y accèder, la redirection via CPC merde.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci pour l'astuce.  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

> Je suis toujours étonné de la capacité de certains à trouver de quoi se poser en espèce de chevalier défenseur à qui on la fait pas. Récemment, je lisais les reviews de *Banner of Ruins* (sorti fin de la semaine dernière), et y'a un mec qui trouve honteux (https://steamcommunity.com/app/10757...2312815914000/) que les animaux présents dans le jeu n'ont pas de caractéristiques mâle/femelle. Ce à quoi un dev lui a sorti ça https://i.imgur.com/eQfcXvu.mp4 mais ça n'a pas empêché l'autre de pondre des pavés parce-que visiblement il arrive pas à avouer qu'il dit de la merde.


Du coup sa change pas tellement des débats merdiques de CPC sur les meuf a poils dans les jeux vidéo ou les catégories.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Le n-word, nigga ou équivalent.
> C'est très, très, TRÈS mal vu (pour des raisons évidentes) de dire ce terme aux US si tu n'es pas afro-américain.


ou Negro... qui en espagnol signifie de "couleur" noir.  Un terme qui est réputé plus neutre.
Ce qui produit des censures automatisées-bot dans des expressions :el gato negro. le chat noir.  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Du coup sa change pas tellement des débats merdiques de CPC sur les meuf a poils dans les jeux vidéo ou les catégories.


Merci de venir remonter le niveau avec un post aussi soigné !

----------


## ZenZ

> ou Negro... qui en espagnol signifie de "couleur" noir.  Un terme qui est réputé plus neutre.
> Ce qui produit des censures automatisées-bot dans des expressions :el gato negro. le chat noir.


Idem pour le match de ligue des champions interrompu car un arbitre aurait traité un joueur de negru (ou negrou je sais pas), sauf que l'arbitre était roumain et qu'en roumain aussi ça veut dire noir.

----------


## FB74

::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Avowed* le prochain RPG d'Obsidian, ne devrait pas sortir avant 2024 :

https://gamewave.fr/avowed/avowed-ne...ir-avant-2024/

Voici une nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Psychonauts 2*, qui sortira le 25 Août, présentant les nouveaux personnages :

https://gamewave.fr/psychonauts-2/ps...ux-personnages




La première grosse mise à jour pour *Chivalry 2* vient d'être appliquée :

https://nofrag.com/une-premiere-mise...ur-chivalry-2/




Un joueur a tous les trophées de tous les jeux *Final Fantasy* sortis à ce jour. Ça lui a pris 10 ans et 3000 heures de jeu. Aurait-il mieux fait d'apprendre à jouer du piano ? Je ne sais pas :

https://kotaku.com/final-fantasy-fan...-to-1847452779

EA fait des changements au mode Football Ultimate Team pour *FIFA 22*. Rassurez-vous, il sera toujours possible de dépenser le PIB du Nicaragua en lootboxes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ultimate-team/

Le par-3 *Zoo Keeper* va avoir une suite, avec le même nom additionné du mot "world" sur Apple Arcade :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...arcade-sequel/

L'action-RPG *El Shaddai: Ascension Of The Metatron* sortira sur Steam le 1er Septembre :




L'extension Fire & Darkness pour l'exclusivité-PS5-mais-en-fait-non *Godfall* a été annoncée ... En même temps que la version PS4 et une mise à jour, Lightbringer :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/godf...er-screenshots




Le jeu de puzzle satirique *Lab Rat*  a été annoncé pour XBox Series et PC pour 2022. L'enregistrement pour la bêta du jeu est possible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/lab-...xbox-series-pc




Une démo pour le JRPG *Tales Of Arise* a été annoncée pour le 18 Août sur les XBox et les PS ... non, pas sur PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-and-xbox-demo

----------


## Tremex

Encore mieux, il paraît qu'une partie d'échecs de niveau international, sur une grosse chaîne Youtube, aurait été brusquement interrompue quand un logiciel de surveillance a estimé qu'une vidéo parlant de blancs et de noirs devait avoir des relents racistes. Et paf, écran noir devant des milliers (ou bien plus ?) de spectateurs.

A confirmer tout de même, il y a tant de légendes urbaines.

Edit : aaargh, le temps de taper, KOUB est passé dans mon dos ! C'est un Alien  ::unsure::  ?

----------


## Higgins

> https://media-exp1.licdn.com/dms/ima...nyYcVLfVpj_45Y


Oh non, pas ce jeu-là, il est super pourri !

----------


## KOUB

Parlant de *Tales Of Arise*, toujours prévu pour le 10 Septembre, voici 16 minutes de gameplay avec un boss fight :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ales-of-arise/




La bêta ouverte de *Windjammers 2* commence demain sur PC, et les deux Playstations :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-ps5-tomorrow




*Twitch* va enfin informer les streamers de la raison pour laquelle ils sont bannis. Ou presque, vu qu'ils indiqueront seulement la date et le nom du contenu incriminé :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-will-final...ned-1847456655





Nintendo a annoncé un *Indie World Showcase* (où il ne sera pas question de Silksong) pour demain :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-in...d-august-2021/

*Capcom* a encore vendu plein de jeux ce trimestre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/__trashed-2

Troisième bande-annonce pour le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles*, qui doit sortir le 15 Octobre en occident sur toutes les plateformes sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/demo...-third-trailer




Le survival-horror *Tormented Souls* sortira sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC le 27 Août. Des versions pour consoles d'ancienne génération sont prévues pour plus tard. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam et PS5 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/torm...for-ps5-and-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rmented_Souls/




*Roblox* va accueillir un événement pour le rappeur KSI :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/10/r...op-artist-ksi/

Il semblerait que *Take-Two* ait fait fermer le fournisseur de mods pour Red Dead Online et GTA Online bien connu Ozark :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nline-mod-menu





Les bonus de la bouffe vont fonctionner différemment dans la prochaine mise à jour de *Valheim* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...earth-and-home

----------


## KOUB

Une mini console Commodore Amiga 500, nommée *A500 Mini*, avec 25 jeux inclus (dont Worms, The Chaos Engine, Another World, et Simon the Sorcerer) a été annoncée pour début 2022. Par contre, c'est par ceux qui ont fait le mini Commodore 64 ... Et les manettes seront celles de l'Amiga CD32 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-chaos-engine/




Selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, *GTA V* sur PS5 tournerait en 4K à 60 fps :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-a-sony-blog/

Dans le but de faire cramer le monde un peu plus vite, le réseau de salles de cinéma AMC acceptera les paiements en bitcoins fin 2021 :

https://gizmodo.com/amc-theaters-to-...ent-1847455280

Des piratins menacent de rendre publiques des données confidentielles du fabricant *Gigabytes*, certaines appartenant à AMD et Intel :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gigabyte-ran...document-leak/

En parlant de *Gigabytes*, il semblerait que dans une redite d'un célèbre article de CPC Hardware, les alimentations GP-P750GM et GP-P850GM soient bien pourries et aient une certaine tendance à exploser :

https://kotaku.com/exploding-pc-powe...ble-1847453948

La nouvelle saison de *Rocket League* commence demain avec des trucs de cowboy :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rocket-leagu...-cowboy-stuff/

La plus grosse guerre d'*EVE Online* se termine en faisant un petit bruit misérable ... Disons "Pouif". En gros, l'alliance PAPI se désagrège et l'Imperium existe toujours, restant la plus puissante faction du jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/eve-onlines-...ith-a-whimper/

Une campagne kickstater pour un jeu *Turbo Kid*, adapté du film du même nom, va être lancée bientôt. Le jeu est prévu pour 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050841809.html




Bah voilà une application des intelligences artificielles que je n'avais pas prévu. *Pizza Hut* va en utiliser une pour recommander des pizzas en fonction de la météo. On est encore loin du soulèvement des machines quand même :

https://gizmodo.com/pizza-hut-will-u...get-1847450405

L'action-RPG *The Ascent* est sorti depuis quelques jours, et les joueurs viennent de se rendre compte que les textes coréens dans les décors ont été très mal traduits :

https://kotaku.com/the-ascent-is-gor...nse-1847452495

Et y a un moddeur qui s'est amusé à faire passer le jeu en vue à la première personne :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...n-camera-mode/




La *PAX Australia* a été une nouvelle fois annulée et remplacée par une présentation en ligne :

https://kotaku.com/pax-australia-has...ith-1847454172

Un nouveau jeu de la licence de JRPG *Shining Force* est en développement sur téléphones portables pour sortir en 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...oming-in-2022/

*Sony* a fini d'acheter Crunchyroll :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/so.../1100-6494979/

Le FPS *Atomic Heart* aura deux fins, après un "important choix moral" :

https://www.thegamer.com/atomic-hear...-moral-choice/

Le Ray-tracing arrive bientôt sur la version PC de *Hellblade: Senua’s Sacrifice* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ray-t...uas-sacrifice/

La deuxième partie du *mod Silent Hill pour Fallout 4* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/episo...ut-4-download/




Voici *Patron*, un jeu de gestion-survie où il faut en plus gérer les relations sociales, sorti aujourd'hui sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pat...ciale-complexe

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1538570/Patron/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de stratégie au tour par tour de combats de méchas *Mech Armada* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mec...ontre-monstres




La nouvelle version de l'*Oculus Quest 2* contient un disque de 128Go et est vendue au mème prix que l'ancienne version à 64Go :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ocu...the-same-price

Le jeu de deckbuilding *The Amazing American Circus* sortira le 16 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dec...ches-september

Présentation de la gigantesque carte de *Forza Horizon 5* qui sortira sur PC et XBox le 9 Novembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...za-5s-full-map




La dernière mise à jour de *Fallout 76* a rajouté de quoi construire ... Un parc aquatique :

https://www.polygon.com/22617144/fal...ation-building

*Humankind*, le jeu fait par l'humain du plus célèbre chien de la chaine Twitch Canard PC, qui sort le 17 Août, a une nouvelle bande-annonce :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...res-47851.html




La deuxième partie de *Fantasian*, le dernier jeu sur téléphones portables de Hironobu Sakaguchi, sortira le 13 Août :

https://www.destructoid.com/fantasia...nch-date-news/

----------


## KOUB

La bêta ouverte de *Diablo 2 Resurrected*, qui doit sortir le 23 Septembre, aura lieu le 20 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/diabl...n-august-20th/

Le RPG *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*, qui doit sortir le 2 Septembre sur PC, sortira sur PS4 et XBox One le 1er Mars 2022. Y a aussi une nouvelle bande-annonce :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/path...o-march-1-2022




Le RPG-Deckduilder *Library of Ruina* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur Steam et est sorti sur XBox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/turn...or-xbox-one-pc




Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de skate *OlliOlli World*, centrée sur la personnalisation des persos :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/olli...zation-trailer




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Aragami 2*, qui doit sortir le 17 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/aragami-2-story-trailer




12 minutes de gameplay pour l'action-RPG *Faith of Danschant: Hereafter* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/chin...meplay-trailer




Le jeu dessiné à la main *RPG Time: The Legend of Wright* sortira cet hiver sur XBox, PC et téléphones portables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/rpg-...es-this-winter

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de craft-agriculture avec des méchas *Lightyear Frontier* a été annoncé sur XBox et PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lig...ley-with-mechs




*Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon - Classic Edition*, le remake d'un des deux meilleurs Far Cry, qui devait être juste un bonus au season pass pour Far Cry 6, a été classifié aux USA, ce qui suggère une sortie en stand-alone :

https://www.thegamer.com/far-cry-3-b...alone-release/

Le jeu *Bionicle: Masks Of Power* fait par des fans, a une page Steam, et une démo jouable devrait bientôt être disponible. À noter qu'un autre jeu sur la même licence, Bionicle: Quest for Mata Nui, est en développement depuis 6 ans sans que LEGO n'ait fait envoyer une lettre polie mais ferme par ses avocats :

https://www.thegamer.com/bionicle-ma...steam-release/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...asks_of_Power/




*Dr Disrespect* crée un studio de développement de jeux vidéos en partenariat avec BoomTV. L'idée est de développer des jeux AAA ou AA, en travaillant avec des méga-influenceurs. Arrêtez de rire :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/dr.../1100-6495025/

Voilà les 30 jeux présentés lors du show XBox d'aujourd'hui :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-games-today/

----------


## Elma

> Un nouveau jeu de la licence de JRPG Shining Force est en développement sur téléphones portables pour sortir en 2022 :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...oming-in-2022/


Tin ça serais bien qu'ils nous sortent un vrai Shining Force un jour, et pas un horrible shining truc à la DA et au gameplay horrible .

----------


## Maalak

Tu parles, ils vont juste nous sortir un jeu F2P de type Fire Emblem ou Langrisser, c'est malheureusement ce qui rapporte aujourd'hui. Enfin, quand ça marche, mais ils ont déjà un nom de licence connue, donc ça aidera bien pour ça.

----------


## Elma

> Tu parles, ils vont juste nous sortir un jeu F2P de type Fire Emblem ou Langrisser, c'est malheureusement ce qui rapporte aujourd'hui. Enfin, quand ça marche, mais ils ont déjà un nom de licence connue, donc ça aidera bien pour ça.


C'est triste mais tu as surement raison. mais j'ai envie de réver.  ::'(: 
Avec une DA japonaise de l'époque.

----------


## Kalh

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour Aragami 2, qui doit sortir le 17 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes sauf la Switch


Plutôt alléchant, le premier c'était fait un peu démonter (5 ou 6) sur un CPC, il était pas bien beau, mais l'ambiance était assez originale. Je n'attendais pas une suite, mais c'est tant mieux  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

12 minutes de gameplay pour l'action RPG *Faith of Danschant : Hereafter*, qui doit sortir un jour, peut-être sur PC et consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/1...050841869.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le TPS en coop de massacre d'aliens, *Aliens Fireteam Elite*, qui doit toujours sortir le 24 Août sur PC et consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050841873.html




La seconde partie du jeu VR *Star Wars : Tales From The Galaxy's Edge* a été annoncée pour cet automne, en exclusivité sur Oculus Quest :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050841875.html




Il y a maintenant 201 *bouche d'égouts Pokémon* différentes installées un peu partout au Japon :

https://kotaku.com/japan-reaches-imp...one-1847465203



Nouvelles bandes-annonces pour l'extension Siege Of Paris pour *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* qui est sortie aujourd'hui ou sortira demain en fonction de plein de détails :

https://www.thegamer.com/assassins-c...ons-old-eivor/

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y a maintenant 201 *bouche d'égouts Pokémon* différentes installées un peu partout au Japon :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/japan-reaches-imp...one-1847465203
> 
> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...2186e3d59a.jpg


Voilà pourquoi j'aime les Knouwbs, on est sûr d'avoir les infos importantes  :Bave:

----------


## KOUB

*Dying Light 2: Stay Human*, qui sort le 7 Décembre, sera sans surprise rempli d'easter eggs, et pourra aller au delà des 60 fps sur XBox Series, grâce au support du VRR (variable refresh rate) :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...ort-confirmed/

Le "fils spirituel de Jet Set Radio", *Bomb Rush Cyberfunk*, annoncé au départ pour sortir sur Steam en 2022, sera en fait une exclusivité temporaire sur Switch ...Pour une semaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/bomb-rush-c...tch-exclusive/
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/bomb...h-a-week-later




*Nerf: Legends* est exactement ce que vous croyez, c'est à dire un FPS avec des nerfs qui doit sortir en Octobre sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...n-nerf-legends




Le JRPG *Le Restaurant de l'Ours* sortira en Septembre sur Steam, après être sorti sur téléphones portables et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/bear...c-in-september




Le RPG-roguelike, qui est aussi un dating-sim avec votre arme blanche, *Boyfriend Dungeon*, est sorti aujourd'hui sur XBox, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/boyf...-now-available




*Metal Slug Tactics* sortira aussi sur Switch en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/meta...unches-in-2022

----------


## squizoi

Si le cyberpunk ne vous sort pas encore par les narines, *Glitchpunk* vient de sortir en EA.

----------


## KOUB

*Axiom Verge 2* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PS4, Switch et PC. La version PS5 sortira plus tard :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/axio...-now-available




Le jeu d'horreur *Abandonned*, qui n'est toujours pas un Silent Hill de Kojima, a encore retardé la sortie de sa bande-annonce :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/after...ng-jokes-ever/

La mise à jour Voracious Resurgence pour *Final Fantasy XI Online* (non, pas XIV avec une erreur, c'est bien XI) a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/final...-and-detailed/

*STALKER 2: Heart of Chernobyl* sera sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/stalk...real-engine-5/

*Age Of Empires 2: Definitive Edition* a reçu un nouveau DLC, Dawn Of the Dukes, qui rajoute les polonais et les bohémiens, en plus de 3 nouvelles campagnes :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/age...-the-bohemians




*Pathfinder: Wrath Of The Righteous*, qui sort le 2 Septembre sur PC, présente les transformations mythiques, la grande nouveauté du titre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pat...s-off-crusades




Le service de streaming par abonnement *Warhammer Plus* sera disponible à partir du 25 Août :

https://www.polygon.com/22620004/war...-roku-apple-tv

7 jeux indés sont sortis aujourd'hui sur Switch. Axiom Verge 2 et Boyfriend Dungeon donc, mais aussi Necrobarista: Final Pour, Islanders: Console Edition, Garden Story, Slime Rancher, et Curious Expedition 2 :

https://www.polygon.com/22619924/nin...-7-games-eshop

Le jeu ... heu ... où on tue des trucs qui bougent, *Tôken Ranbu Musô*, a été annoncé pour Switch et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050841863.html

Le jeu de gestion de secte *Honey, I joined a Cult* commencera son accès anticipé le 14 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050841867.html




BigFryTV, un youtubeur canadien, a présenté du gameplay de *Rainbow Six: Extraction*, et ça pue encore plus que ce que tout le monde croyait apparemment :

https://nofrag.com/rainbow-six-extra...dre-des-skins/




*Youtube* essaie de protéger les enfants, promis, rien à voir avec l'amende de 200 millions de dollars pour avoir collecté leurs données :

https://gizmodo.com/google-is-adding...kid-1847464571

----------


## KOUB

*Vroom!*, c'est Fall Guys avec des voitures en plastique, parce que pourquoi pas ... Sur PS5, XBox Series et PC, pour fin 2022 :

https://kotaku.com/what-if-fall-guys...ars-1847462721




Square-Enix demande aux fans de remplir un questionnaire sur la saga *Dragon Quest* et ce qu'ils veulent pour le prochain jeu :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dragon-qu...of-the-series/

*Halo Infinite* a été classifié en Australie. Il semble donc bien que le jeu va sortir en 2021 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-release-date/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'extension War for Wakanda pour *Marvel's Avengers*, qui doit être déployée le 17 Août :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/144...-extension.htm




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG dessiné à la main *Tails of Iron*, qui doit sortir le 17 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/tail...meplay-trailer




Un remaster non-officiel de *Grand Theft Auto Vice City* sous RAGE Engine est sorti aujourd'hui ... En attendant la lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Take-Two :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/unoff...gine-released/




Le jeu d'action *FORECLOSED* sort demain sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/for...oman-graphique

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures naratif *Button City* est disponible sur toutes les plateformes. Il y a en plus une démo sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/but...z-jeux-darcade

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1273750/Button_City/




Le jeu d'énigmes avec des portails *Lab Rat* sortira au printemps 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/por...-out-next-year




Les développeurs du sympatoche *Savage Planet*, dont le studio avait été fermé après avoir été acheté par Google pour Stadia, ont ouvert un nouveau studio, Raccoon Logic, à Montréal :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/11/s...o-in-montreal/

La dernière mise à jour d'*Everspace 2*, toujours en accès anticipé, rajoute un tas de trucs dont des missions inspirées de Descent, ce qui ne me rajeunit pas du tout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-latest-e...assic-descent/

*Discord* a des problèmes de Malwares, bien moins sympathiques que le Noël que nous connaissons tous :

https://www.pcgamer.com/discord-malw...sophos-report/

Le battle-royale de samouraïs *Naraka: Bladepoint* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/naraka-blade...-steam-unlock/

*The King of Fighters XV* a un mode histoire, oui, vraiment :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/kof-xv-le-m...deo-126118.htm




Un seul joueur détient maintenant tous les records sur les 32 circuits de *Mario Kart 64* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-world-record/

Le jeu d'action *Critadel* a été annoncé sur Switch et PC pour fin 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/2d-a...-for-switch-pc




*Unity* s'est payé Parsec pour 320 millions de dollars :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...sec-47855.html

Un groupe d'investissement, actionnaire d'*Activision Blizzard* se demande si la compagnie ne se foutrait pas un peu de la gueule du monde avec les actions proposées en réponse à la poursuite de l'état de Californie :

https://www.destructoid.com/activisi...nt-group-news/

----------


## Haraban

Dix posts de news sur une seule page. Le mec est en feu  ::o:  !

----------


## Erkin_

> Le battle-royale de samouraïs *Naraka: Bladepoint* est sorti aujourd'hui :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/naraka-blade...-steam-unlock/


Rha ça c'est du gameplay TPS/CaC qui me botte, quel dommage que ça soit un BR.

----------


## 564.3

> Dix posts de news sur une seule page. Le mec est en feu  !


Ouais heureusement qu'on est en période calme, merci KOUB  :;): 
D'ailleurs je vois que tu as évité de relancer le dernier débat  ::siffle::

----------


## Herman Speed

Merci Koub pour l'annonce du MOD de Grand Theft Auto Vice City 2.  ::mellow::

----------


## Frypolar

> BigFryTV, un youtubeur canadien, a présenté du gameplay de *Rainbow Six: Extraction*, et ça pue encore plus que ce que tout le monde croyait apparemment :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/rainbow-six-extra...dre-des-skins/
> 
> https://youtu.be/JNDP8QqSba0


Ah oui pas mal  ::O:  Il y a donc même du contenu fonctionnel qui a été retiré du jeu pour arriver en DLC plus tard.

Les skins commencent ici pour la rigolade.

----------


## Megiddo

A en croire le gars, c'est tellement navrant... :Gerbe: 

Ubisoft fait ça de façon totalement décomplexée depuis pas mal d'années désormais, mais bon, parfois (souvent), je me dis que l'on a ce qu'on mérite.

Tant qu'il y aura des pigeons pour qu'ils rentrent suffisamment dans leurs frais et tant que les consommateurs ou joueurs n'apprendront pas à bannir collectivement certains produits de ce genre, rien ne changera, bien au contraire.

Voilà. C'était la seconde utopique de la semaine. Ne faites pas attention. 

Et merci, Koub. Super boulot, comme toujours.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est ça leur buisness modèle à Ubi, ils te vendent pas un jeu, il te vendent que des skin, c'est les gars les plus deep dans la micro transaction dans le video game, là dessus ils ont des années d'avances sur la concurrence. Il se sont servi de Rainbow six siège pour tester leur modèle (et clairement ça à totalement détruit le jeu tant c'était absurde et grotesque) et là ils l'étendent. Même schéma qu'avec les points d'interrogation sur la cartes, les tours, et que sais -je encore.

----------


## Erkin_

Mais ça marche financièrement pour eux ? 
Car j'ai plus l'impression qu'ils sont dans cette approche, en tentant d'imiter les Fortnite/LoL et compagnie :

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais ça marche financièrement pour eux ? 
> Car j'ai plus l'impression qu'ils sont dans cette approche, en tentant d'imiter les Fortnite/LoL et compagnie :
> https://i.ibb.co/K7hf18r/Screen-Shot...09-20-PM-0.jpg


Juste en Juin 2019, Rainbow Six Siege a généré 36,8 millions de dollars de revenus via les offres in-game. Oui, ce sont de vieux chiffres, mais c'était presque 4 ans après la sortie du jeu.

Je pense que ça marche pas mal, oui.

----------


## cooly08

La capture postée sur steam pour annoncer qu'ils utilisent l'UE5 pour Stalker 2 :



Dafuk!

Bon en même temps ce qu'on voit à l'écran doit déjà faire 5 ou, je sais pas, 30 go peut-être.  ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

Trois nouvelles personnes sont poussées vers la sortie du navire Blizzard en pleine déferlante, dont Luis Barriga, le Game Director de Diablo 4.

https://www.polygon.com/22620835/dia...eaves-blizzard

----------


## ExPanda

> *Vroom!*, c'est Fall Guys avec des voitures en plastique, parce que pourquoi pas ... Sur PS5, XBox Series et PC, pour fin 2022 :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/what-if-fall-guys...ars-1847462721
> 
> https://youtu.be/2MeqPQCwNtU


Ah non non non.

Vroom, c'est ça :

----------


## Munshine

> Ah non non non.
> 
> Vroom, c'est ça :


Les heures passées sur ce jeu avec mon frère quand j'étais ado. (soupir)

----------


## Big Bear

> C'est ça leur buisness modèle à Ubi, ils te vendent pas un jeu, il te vendent que des skin, c'est les gars les plus deep dans la micro transaction dans le video game, là dessus ils ont des années d'avances sur la concurrence. Il se sont servi de Rainbow six siège pour tester leur modèle (et clairement ça à totalement détruit le jeu tant c'était absurde et grotesque) et là ils l'étendent. Même schéma qu'avec les points d'interrogation sur la cartes, les tours, et que sais -je encore.


Pendant ce temps-là, CD Projekt sort un jeu ambitieux et novateur, et tout le monde leur tombe dessus.

On commence à voir une certaine logique dans la relation perverse Ubisoft -normies fan dans de AC/Rainbow Six/etc.

----------


## Maximelene

D'accord.

----------


## Higgins

> Pendant ce temps-là, CD Projekt sort un jeu ambitieux et novateur, et tout le monde leur tombe dessus.
> 
> On commence à voir une certaine logique dans la relation perverse Ubisoft -normies fan dans de AC/Rainbow Six/etc.


Novateur Cyberpunk? Pas tellement non.
Ambitieux? Là oui, sans doute même trop!

Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'acharnes à évangéliser tout le monde sur le fait que les jeux Ubisoft sont nazes. Je pense que c'est ce que pensent déjà la plupart des gens ici.

Les jeux Ubi c'est de la soupe, c'est la variété française du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Herman Speed

Ce n'est pas vrai, il y a eu des accidents heureux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ultragreatsword

En même temps qu'est-ce qu'on peut attendre d'original dans le secteur jeu à grand budget aujourd'hui?

----------


## Wedgge

> Ce n'est pas vrai, il y a eu des accidents heureux.


C'était y a 10 ans les accidents heureux, Far cry 2 et R6 : siège, ils se sont bien rattrapés depuis en détruisant méticuleusement ces deux jeux pour en faire des fosses d'aisances à ciel ouvert.

----------


## yodaxy

> La capture postée sur steam pour annoncer qu'ils utilisent l'UE5 pour Stalker 2 :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/ypsjsjt/86dbcce0a9c...44a9d18e47.jpg
> 
> Dafuk!
> 
> Bon en même temps ce qu'on voit à l'écran doit déjà faire 5 ou, je sais pas, 30 go peut-être.


Je sais pas si tu as vu la vidéo de Vroom ! qu'a posté Saint KOUB sur la page précédente, mais ça déchire pas mal aussi. Le dev indique d'ailleurs dans les commentaires de la vidéo que ça tourne sur une 2060 en plus, propre.

----------


## cooly08

> Je sais pas si tu as vu la vidéo de Vroom ! qu'a posté Saint KOUB sur la page précédente, mais ça déchire pas mal aussi. Le dev indique d'ailleurs dans les commentaires de la vidéo que ça tourne sur une 2060 en plus, propre.


Ouais c'est pas mal aussi c'est vrai (je n'avais pas regardé). C'est de l'UE5 aussi ?

----------


## Illynir

Ils ne se sont pas moqués de nous niveau remaster des cinématiques de Diablo 2:

----------


## Zerger

Non, juste 40 balles pour une cinématique qu'on va zapper instinctivement  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

> Ils ne se sont pas moqués de nous niveau remaster des cinématiques de Diablo 2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-hgYkMVNQM


Voix spectrale : Souvenez-vous de Warcraft III Reforged ! Ne Précommandez paaaaas !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

> C'était y a 10 ans les accidents heureux, Far cry 2.


De mémoire FC2 était au contraire un beau raté dans la licence. Heureusement pour elle, FC3 a considérablement amélioré le jeu au point de servir de base de construction pour les opus suivants (pour le pire et le meilleur).

----------


## mithrandir3

> De mémoire FC2 était au contraire un beau raté dans la licence. Heureusement pour elle, FC3 a considérablement amélioré le jeu au point de servir de base de construction pour les opus suivants (pour le pire et le meilleur).


Oui je suis d'accord.

----------


## Wedgge

> De mémoire FC2 était au contraire un beau raté dans la licence. Heureusement pour elle, FC3 a considérablement amélioré le jeu au point de servir de base de construction pour les opus suivants (pour le pire et le meilleur).


Oui.




Un beau raté, certainement.

----------


## cooly08

Frostpunk 2, grosse nouveauté, y aura une couleur en plus du gris et du blanc. Le rouge.

----------


## Elma

> Oui.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCeEvQ68jY8


Cette vidéo est toujours ahurissante. 
Comment est ce possible un tel retour arrière sur ces milliers de choses alors que maintenant on a des machines de guerre par rapport à l'époque.

----------


## banditbandit

> Frostpunk 2, grosse nouveauté, y aura une couleur en plus du gris et du blanc. Le rouge.
> 
> https://youtu.be/s1vhzJUdnaE


Si c'est au niveau d'un Betrayer ça ira parfaitement.

----------


## KaiN34

J'ai passé un bon moment sur FC 5 et puis il permet de jouer à Project IGI 1 et 2.

Concernant FC2 j'ai jamais aimé le feeling donc bon..

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Ils ne se sont pas moqués de nous niveau remaster des cinématiques de Diablo 2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-hgYkMVNQM


J'aurais préféré de  nouvelles classes et objets voire soyons fou un nouvel acte, mais bon il faut respecter le contenu d'origine alors...

----------


## Elma

> J'aurais préféré de  nouvelles classes et objets voire soyons fou un nouvel acte, mais bon il faut respecter le contenu d'origine alors...


Rien ne dis que ça ne viendra pas après, une fois la hype du début et les fans hardcore calmé par le contenu d'origine.

----------


## Vroum

C'est même déjà annoncé, la future extension s’appellera Diablo 4.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le jeu de simulation-RPG *Not Tonight 2* a été annoncé et devrait sortir cette année sur Steam. Cette fois, ça ne se passe pas dans la Grande-Bretagne post-brexit mais aux USA :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sat...ing-to-america




Le jeu d'aventure - simulation de vie d'une factrice dans une bourgade autour d'un lac, fort justement nommé *Lake*, sortira le 1er Septembre sur XBox et PC, et plus tard sur d'autres plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/slic...ther-platforms




Interview de Willem Dafoe et James McAvoy, qui parlent de doubler le jeu d'enquête à boucle temporelle *Twelve Minutes*, qui sortira le 19 Août sur XBox et PC :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wi.../1100-6495063/

Bande-annonce pour *Blair Witch: VR Edition*, sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam et PSVR :

https://www.ign.com/videos/blair-wit...launch-trailer




*Twitch* répond aux demandes des streameurs, qui se plaignaient du botting et des "hate-raid", charmante pratique ou un streameur, tendance raclure de chiotte, envoie ses spectateurs harceler quelqu'un qui lui déplait. Des nouveaux outils devraient être déployés dans l'année :

https://kotaku.com/twitchs-response-...ett-1847473443





Les développeurs de *Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy* parlent du design des personnages :

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-g...omizing-groot/




Selon son directeur créatif, beaucoup de soin a été apporté aux dialogues d'Avyanna, le personnage principal du RPG tactique *Disciples: Liberation* qui doit sortir le 21 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf sa la Switch :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6495031/




Le site internet de *Kirby* a été mis à jour et y a plein de trous, ce qui semble suggérer une célébration quelconque pour les 20 ans du machin rose :

https://www.thegamer.com/kirby-30th-anniversary/

La sortie de *Life Is Strange: Remastered Collection* est reportée à 2022 pour ne pas surcharger les équipes de développement et c'est assez rare pour être souligné :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...ional-pressure

----------


## yodaxy

> Ouais c'est pas mal aussi c'est vrai (je n'avais pas regardé). C'est de l'UE5 aussi ?


Yep et le dev est tout seul et a fait ça en 2 mois (depuis que le moteur est sorti en gros). C'est très impressionnant.

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour *Windjammers 2*, actuellement en bêta, et qui doit sortir cette année sur Playstation, PC, Stadia et Switch :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/144...see-serree.htm




Parlant de *Disciples: Liberation*, vous prendrez bien un teaser :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/disc...hes-october-21




Des nouvelles sur mod *Skyblivion*, qui doit mettre Oblivion dans Skyrim, et qui est toujours très loin de sortir :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wat...igned-cyrodiil




Évidemment, dans le cadre de la promo pour le film Free Guy, Ryan Reynolds est dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ow-in-fortnite





Les fesse de pPyramide-Head ne sont plus plates dans *Dead By Daylight* grâce à la dernière mise à jour. Il y a des gens pour qui c'est important :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dead-by-dayl...ads-flat-rear/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Shin Megami Tensei V*, qui doit sortir sur Switch le 12 Novembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050841895.html




Bande-annonce de gameplay pour le FPS coopératif *Ripout*, qui doit sortir le 1er Février 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/du-gameplay-pour-...-le-gtfo-like/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de puzzle *Faraday Protocol* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/faraday-protocol-...st-disponible/




De nouvelles infos et du gameplay pour *Lost Judgment*, qui doit sortir le 24 Septembre sur tout sauf la Swtich :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-lost-...y-huge-topics/




*Kalof Warzone* a encore banni 50.000 comptes. Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau système anti-triche devrait bientôt être déployé :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tem-is-coming/

Voilà le court-métrage qui explique l'histoire de *Battlefield 2042*. Y a pas de campagne, mais y a une histoire :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-for-the-game/




Du gameplay de l'alpha a fuité d'ailleurs. Il y a encore plus de vidéos dans l'article pour les curieux :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...alpha-testing/




Il semblerait par ailleurs, que le système anti-triche utilisé par le jeu ne soit pas très performant :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...asy-anticheat/
https://www.gamesradar.com/battlefie...ng-to-insider/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, et payés ou pas, *WWE 2K22* semble être un tout nouveau jeu, après le pitoyable et particulièrement honteux épisode de 2020 :

https://www.thegamer.com/wwe-2k22-completely-rebuilt/

Bande-annonce pour le jeu de puzzle *LumbearJack*, qui a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et Switch :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/144...-une-hache.htm




L'événement pour le 10ème anniversaire de la série de jeux Danganronpa, nommé *Danganronpa 10th Anniversary Event: Ultimate Class Reunion*, aura lieu le 27 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/dang...or-november-27

Ça parle du schmup-jeu d''évasion *Yurukill: The Calumniation Games*, qui doit sortir au Printemps 2022 sur Playstation, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/yuru...etails-systems

----------


## cooly08

> Yep et le dev est tout seul et a fait ça en 2 mois (depuis que le moteur est sorti en gros). C'est très impressionnant.


Ok, merci pour l'info.  :;): 

Et puis merci KOUB dans la foulée.  :;):

----------


## KOUB

La date de sortie et des infos du Kalof annuel, *Call of Duty: Vanguard*, a fuité. Ce serait pour le 5 Novembre. Il devrait aussi être présenté le 19 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/first...duty-vanguard/
https://www.polygon.com/22621602/cal...ion-cross-play
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-on-august-19/

Le jeu d'aventure *Garden Story* est sorti hier sur Switch et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gar...-jeu-daventure




Le jeu de courses *NASCAR 21: Ignition*, dont les circuits promettent beaucoup d'originalité, sortira le 28 Octobre Sur XBox One, PS4 et PC :

https://www.polygon.com/22620589/nas...torsport-games




Le jeu d'action-aventure *Tails of Iron* sortira le 21 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.destructoid.com/tails-of...eplay-trailer/




Non, les bots de *Halo Infinite* n'ont pas été programmés pour vous teabagger comme le premier adolescent prépubère venu :

https://www.gamesradar.com/343-indus...like-they-are/

Le jeu d'aventure-puzzle *Shovel Knight Pocket Dungeon* sortira cet hiver sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/shov...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu de plateformes *Bat Boy* a été annoncé sur toutes les plateformes pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/8-bi...-switch-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Soulstice*, qui doit sortir sur Steam en 2022, a droit à une bande-annonce améliorée par rapport à celle de l'E3 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...eplay-trailer/




Le jeu de puzzles dessiné au stylo à bille *Inked: A Tale Of Love* a droit à une nouvelle sortie en version améliorée sur PC le 27 Août :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lov...ase-this-month




Le RPG *Eastward* sortira en exclusivité temporaire sur Switch le 16 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sole-exclusive




20 minutes de Wyoming pour la prochaine extension d'*American Truck Simulator* qui doit arriver bientôt :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ming-expansion




*Activision-Blizzard* "libère des gens désireux de poursuivre d'autres opportunités", parmi lesquels 3 responsables du développement de Diablo IV. Rien à voir avec les poursuites de l'état de Californie, ou les récentes révélations :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tes-47858.html

Travailler pour le service d'assurance-qualité d'*Activision-Blizzard* réunit longues heures, salaire faible et absence de bénéfices (pas de couverture sociale, mais aussi aucun congés maladie) :

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...lho-1847473158

----------


## Sannom

> Cette vidéo est toujours ahurissante. 
> Comment est ce possible un tel retour arrière sur ces milliers de choses alors que maintenant on a des machines de guerre par rapport à l'époque.


J'enfonce une porte ouverte, mais ce n'est pas tant une impossibilité technique qu'un choix de gameplay. Ubisoft ne veut plus d'un système que les joueurs ne peuvent absolument pas contrôler et qui peut très facilement se retourner contre eux (le coup classiques des types se retrouvent avec un mur de flamme sur leur sortie de secours parce qu'ils ont fait l'erreur d'utiliser un lance-roquettes).

----------


## Wedgge

> J'enfonce une porte ouverte, mais ce n'est pas tant une impossibilité technique qu'un choix de gameplay. Ubisoft ne veut plus d'un système que les joueurs ne peuvent absolument pas contrôler et qui peut très facilement se retourner contre eux (le coup classiques des types se retrouvent avec un mur de flamme sur leur sortie de secours parce qu'ils ont fait l'erreur d'utiliser un lance-roquettes).


C'est pas une excuse ça, c'est une idée de merde fait par des gens idiots pour des gens supposément idiots. Te retrouver cerné par un mur de flamme que tu as toi même provoqué, et mourir incinéré par ta connerie à quel moment c'est pas marrant ? Quand ça arrive t'es le roi des cons mais tu t'en souviens parce que t'es mort de rire.

----------


## Elma

> J'enfonce une porte ouverte, mais ce n'est pas tant une impossibilité technique qu'un choix de gameplay. Ubisoft ne veut plus d'un système que les joueurs ne peuvent absolument pas contrôler et qui peut très facilement se retourner contre eux (le coup classiques des types se retrouvent avec un mur de flamme sur leur sortie de secours parce qu'ils ont fait l'erreur d'utiliser un lance-roquettes).


Typiquement c'est le genre de situation qui est génial. D'ailleurs y'a un nom pour les jeux qui ont un gameplay qui permet de faire tout un tas de truc pas forcement prévu mais j'ai oublié le nom (Si vous savez ça m’intéresse). 
J'ai jamais joué à FC 2, mais quand je vois rien que al végation qui se coupe, la gestion de l'IA et des zones du corps, les surfaces traversables ou pas, les voitures qui se salissent avec le sable et tout et tout ça tend à rendre un monde vivant plus réaliste et plus fun. Vu que dans Far cry y'a que à buter des mecs à la pelle autant que le monde dans lequel on évolue soit un maximum fun et qu'il fasse pas décor indestructible et vide. Ca te remet tout le temps dans ta position de joueur d'un jeu tout codifié c'est horrible. 
Perso quand tu vois les differences flagrantes entre les 2 jeux présenté sur la vidéo, à quel moment tu peux te dire en tant que lead designer ou je sais pas quoi que c'est génial et que c'est une avancé ? 

(Soit dis en passant, le feu sur FC2 est 100 fois plus beau que sur le dernier assassin creed qui se veut graphiquement joli et qui à un feu digne d'une playstation 2. Et pourtant on parle d'un jeu où y'a des raid de viking et donc souvent du feu... Pourquoi ?)

----------


## Kody

> Typiquement c'est le genre de situation qui est génial. D'ailleurs y'a un nom pour les jeux qui ont un gameplay qui permet de faire tout un tas de truc pas forcement prévu mais j'ai oublié le nom (Si vous savez ça m’intéresse).


Immersive sim ?

----------


## Higgins

Nan le gameplay émergent.

----------


## Elma

> Immersive sim ?


Ah oui surement, tout bêtement, je sais pas pourquoi je cherchais un truc plus compliqué. Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan le gameplay émergent.


Ah oui plus, mais c'est pas lié aux immersive sim ça ? 
En tout cas merci. 

Enfin bref tout ça pour dire que pour un jeu ou tu dois faire pan pan boum boum tout le temps dans un monde ouvert autant qu'il donne un minimum la possibilité au joueur de jouer avec le jeu et de se croire dedans.

----------


## Pluton

Le gameplay emergent se trouve dans d'autres types de jeux que l'immersive sim.
Par exemple dans Zelda Botw il paraît, mais aussi X3 Mayhem, Stalker, les Halo,  Far Cry 2, un peu bulletstorm et, je trouve, dans pas mal de 4x...

Ça définit une utilisation libre des systèmes de jeux par le joueur ou même autonomes conduisant à des situations inédites et non scriptées qui naissent de l'interaction desdits systèmes ENTRE eux. Par exemple des IA qui se foutent sur la tronche après avoir commercé parce que le joueur a créé des tensions dans leur marché, un écosystème avec des règles prédéfinies mais où l'alea est présent, de la physique souvent, qui vient pimenter les situations, etc...

Mais c'est presque un prérequis pour appartenir au genre des immersive-sim.

----------


## yodaxy

Je me rappellerai toujours de cette vidéo de Far Cry 2 :



Le problème c'est que les ennemis sont pareils. Ce jeu est franchement naze.

----------


## Sannom

> C'est pas une excuse ça, c'est une idée de merde fait par des gens idiots pour des gens supposément idiots. Te retrouver cerné par un mur de flamme que tu as toi même provoqué, et mourir incinéré par ta connerie à quel moment c'est pas marrant ? Quand ça arrive t'es le roi des cons mais tu t'en souviens parce que t'es mort de rire.


Je n'ai pas d'avis très tranché sur la pertinence de ces systèmes, mais il me paraît évident que ce genre de mécanique n'est pas vraiment quelque chose qu'Ubisoft tenterait de nos jours. A l'époque, en plus des flammes, il y avait aussi les armes qui se dégradent et s'enrayent (il me semble même qu'elles pouvaient exploser entre les mains du joueur ?) et les crises de paludisme qui pouvaient intervenir à n'importe quel moment et sévèrement affaiblir le personnage le temps jusqu'à ce qu'il prenne des médocs.

----------


## Wedgge

En plus des passages scripté on avait parfois besoin de prendre des cachets, les armes en mauvais état c'était une mécanique cool, de même que les animations de soins (conservées dans Far Cry 3) où le gars s'arrache littéralement un bout de shrapnel de l'os, ou une dent, ou remet en place une articulation. Ca s'appelle l'immersion est c'est toujours très bienvenu.




> Je me rappellerai toujours de cette vidéo de Far Cry 2 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le problème c'est que les ennemis sont pareils. Ce jeu est franchement naze.


Oui.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca s'appelle l'immersion est c'est toujours très bienvenu.


Et ça, ça s'appelle une généralité  ::P: 

Moi je m'en fous de l'immersion, surtout quand ça me gâche mon plaisir de jeu. Et du coup je préfère 1000x plus FarCry 3, que j'ai fini 2x à 100%, que FarCry2, qui m'a saoulé au bout de 4h. Oui, c'est fou.

----------


## KOUB

Partie bonus de la nuit,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait bien que les 3 remakes que Take-Two a en préparation soit ceux de *Grand Theft Auto III, Vice City, et San Andreas*, pour consoles, PC ... Et téléphones portables ? :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/rumo...-pc-and-mobile

*GTA 5* rapporte encore 2.5 millions de dollars par jour à Rockstar, et la version améliorée pour consoles de nouvelle génération ne risque pas de réduire ce nombre :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-5-rocks...llion-per-day/

Le simulateur de bras-saucisses *Bugsnax* sortira sur PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/bugs...-steam-in-2022

*Amazon Game Studios* vient d'annuler une close de ses contrats voulant que ses employés soient obligés, en dehors des heures de travail, d'utiliser les logiciels Amazon et de donner à la compagnie la propriété intellectuelle de toutes leurs créations ... Reste plus qu'à enlever la close demandant le sacrifice aux dieux anciens du premier-né et ça ira mieux :





https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...after-backlash

Il semblerait que, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Bethesda* soit en train de créer un studio spécialisé dans les remakes ... Je me disais aussi que c'était bien étrange cette absence de Skyrim sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.thegamer.com/bethesda-studio-remakes/

Le très sympathique jeu de baston *Dragon Ball FighterZ* vient de recevoir une grosse mise à jour qui change plein de choses :

https://www.destructoid.com/dragon-b...massive-patch/

*Twitch* bannit le partage de liens ou de codes-créateurs pour les sites de paris ou de jeux d'argent en ligne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-gamba...ing-statement/

Une loi a été proposée au sénat pour empêcher *Apple et Google* d'imposer leurs applications (et donc leurs marges) pour les achats in-game de développeurs tiers. Oui, ça arrangerait bien Epic :

https://www.thegamer.com/us-senate-a...otransactions/

----------


## Kriegor

> Le gameplay emergent se trouve dans d'autres types de jeux que l'immersive sim.
> Par exemple dans Zelda Botw il paraît, mais aussi X3 Mayhem, Stalker, les Halo,  Far Cry 2, un peu bulletstorm et, je trouve, dans pas mal de 4x...


Super Metroid, Street Fighter 2, Quake, Super Mario 64, Morrowind, Trackmania, Devil May Cry 3, Minecraft, Trials HD, Gears of War 2, Resident Evil 6, GTA V... la liste de productions non qualifiées d'Immersive Sim qui ne se jouent pas de la façon envisagée est impressionnante.
A l'inverse, le gameplay émergent d'un Bioshock, faut bien le chercher.

----------


## skyblazer

> *Twitch* bannit le partage de liens ou de codes-créateurs pour les sites de paris ou de jeux d'argent en ligne :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-gamba...ing-statement/


Alors pas exactement, je cite:



> We will prohibit sharing links and/or referral codes to sites that offer slots, roulette, or dice games.


Donc rien sur les paris ou certaines formes de jeux d'argent (jeux de cartes par exemple).

----------


## Momock

> Ils ne se sont pas moqués de nous niveau remaster des cinématiques de Diablo 2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-hgYkMVNQM


Dès le plan de haut du prisonnier dans une chambre obscure uniquement éclairé par un faisceau de lumière, totalement dilué dans la version remake, j'ai senti que ce serait naze. Ben en voyant la suite j'ai pas eût tort: c'est comme s'ils avaient décidé sciemment décidé de retirer tout ce qui était stylé et mémorable dans l'intro originale.

----------


## Kody

> Nan le gameplay émergent.


Oui en effet.




> A l'inverse, le gameplay émergent d'un Bioshock, faut bien le chercher.


Attend il y a des gens qui considère Bioshock comme un Immersive Sim ?  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Super Metroid, Street Fighter 2, Quake, Super Mario 64, Morrowind, Trackmania, Devil May Cry 3, Minecraft, Trials HD, Gears of War 2, Resident Evil 6, GTA V... la liste de productions non qualifiées d'Immersive Sim qui ne se jouent pas de la façon envisagée est impressionnante.
> A l'inverse, le gameplay émergent d'un Bioshock, faut bien le chercher.


A street fighter2???
Tu fais quoi?jouet a saute mouton? Du tricot?

----------


## Erkin_

> A street fighter2???
> Tu fais quoi?jouet a saute mouton? Du tricot?


C'est une application littérale du terme gameplay émergent, avec l'idée que ça concerne tous les jeux dont le gameplay offre des choses non prévues par les devs (dans le cas de SF2, les combos).
Pour moi, ça reste des jeux à mécanique et c'est aux antipodes de ce que je recherche dans un jeu à gameplay émergent. Alors que Bioshock si, il m'offre ce que je recherche avec sa liberté dans l'approche et la possibilité d'être créatif avec tous les systèmes pour aborder les affrontements. Le but n'est pas forcément de faire des choses non prévues par les devs, mais que les devs simulent et offrent plein de trucs pour que le joueur soit libre de les utiliser et façonner son gameplay avec.

On devrait peut être plutôt parler de "systemic gameplay" plutôt que gameplay émergent, mais les deux sont étroitement liés.
J'avais créé un thread qui aborde ce sujet : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...%A7a-fait-quoi

Sinon, pour le cas d'ubisoft, c'est clairement triste ce nivellement vers le bas depuis FC2, mais je jette plus la pierre aux joueurs qu'à Ubi vu que les nouveaux FC semblent mieux se vendre.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## 564.3

Pour des blockbusters ça me semble cohérent que l'expérience soit assez calibrée/mécanique et pas laissé au hasard d'un tas de systèmes simulés.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Dès le plan de haut du prisonnier dans une chambre obscure uniquement éclairé par un faisceau de lumière, totalement dilué dans la version remake, j'ai senti que ce serait naze. Ben en voyant la suite j'ai pas eût tort: c'est comme s'ils avaient décidé sciemment décidé de retirer tout ce qui était stylé et mémorable dans l'intro originale.


+1

----------


## Higgins

Bethesda a annoncé leur planning pour la Quakecon. 
La mention d'une "version revitalisée" de Quake est apparue, et puis *Oups!* ils l'ont retirée. Mystère!

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/qua...%2C+Shotgun%29

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

C'est le début du deuxième *Realms Deep*, par 3D Realms, jusqu'au 15 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/3d-realms-la...digital-event/

Y aura un *Pokémon Direct* le 18 Août, centré sur les remakes Pokémon Brilliant Diamond et Pokémon Shining Pearl, et surtout le futur monde ouvert Pokémon Legends: Arceus pour lequel on espère qu'il sera moins moche qu'au premier coup d’œil :

Le RPG *Three Fairies’ Hoppin’ Flappin’ Great Journey!* a été annoncé pour Steam le 26 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/touh...nounced-for-pc




L'action RPG *Blade of Darkness* ressort en Octobre sur PC ... Sans amélioration graphique pour un jeu sorti en 2001 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pc-cl...-enhancements/

Le jeu de casse-tête *Touhou DollDraft* est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/touh...-now-available




Le plus maintenu jeu free-to-play pour mobiles *Castlevania: Grimoire of Souls* va ressortir sur Apple Arcade :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...r-apple-arcade




Une bêta pour *Path Of Exile 2* devrait avoir lieu dans les deux prochaines années et la sortie est prévue pour 2024 :

https://www.thegamer.com/path-of-exi...g-before-2024/

*Nvidia* se la pète après avoir refait son CEO en CGI pour 14 secondes durant sa dernière présentation et que, selon eux, personne ne s'en serait rendu compte. C'est bien moins impressionnant que l'annonce le laisse suggérer :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-has-started/




C'est le début du teaisng pour le prochain Kalof, *Call of Duty: Vanguard*, qui aura lieu pendant la seconde guerre mondiale :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-has-started/





*Nintendo*, suite à l'augmentation des problèmes et surtout des plaintes, a créé un guide au Japon pour aider les parents à empêcher leurs enfants d'utiliser leurs cartes de crédits pour acheter des machins virtuels sur la Switch :

https://kotaku.com/nintendos-parent-...-ki-1847480199

EA s'énerve mais a du mal à faire supprimer les vidéos qui ont fuité du gameplay de *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-2042-gameplay

Présentation de la prochaine opératrice de *Rainbow Six Siege*, qui sera disponible le 16 Août :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rai...s-nice-windows

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de stratégie *Toy Soldiers HD* sortira le 9 Septembre sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/toy-s...september-9th/




Le jeu de simulation de pêche *Fishing: North Atlantic* a reçu un DLC centré les coquilles saint-jacques :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fishing-nort...bout-scallops/




La mise à jour kényane d'*Art Of Rally* est sortie aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/art-of-rally...-is-out-today/

Le MMORPG *Blade & Soul* passera sous Unreal Engine 4 avec sa mise à jour du 8 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050841941.html

Le jeu d'aventures *Torn Away*, qui parle de la survie d'une petite fille pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, sortira cet hiver sur PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050841935.html




Le rétro-FPS lovecraftien *Forgive me Father* sortira le 21 Octobre en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/forgive-me-father...-de-lovecraft/

Les archives de *Gene Roddenberry* vont être numérisées. Et on va en profiter pour en faire des NFT, hein, faut pas déconner. Ce qui est cocasse, c'est que l'une des caractéristiques de la société utopique de la Fédération des Planètes Unies de Star Trek est qu'il n'y a pas de monnaie :

https://gizmodo.com/star-trek-creato...ing-1847476337

Nouvelle bande annonce pour le DLC Wavelengths pour *Life is Strange : True Color* :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/life-is-str...rem-126131.htm




*Hideo Kojima* a posté un truc sur twitter pour l'anniversaire de P.T. et ... bah théroies foutraques en pagaille, pour résumer :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...mors-once-more

*Facebook* essaie fort de sauver son ciblage publicitaire en investissant dans des technologies le permettant en protégeant les données personnelles. On souhaite bon courage aux ingénieurs :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/don...e-2046865.html

Bah en fait, *Eastward* sortira aussi sur PC le 16 Septembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/2d-ad...eptember-16th/

----------


## KOUB

Le version 0.5.2 du mod *Brutal Wolfenstein: UBER HERO Edition* pour GZDoom est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/bruta...d-its-out-now/




Voici le programme de la *QuakeCon 2021*, où une version "revitalisée" de Quake devrait être annoncée ou présentée :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...all-can-attend
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/bethe...quakecon-2021/

Ça parle du design de *Highfleet*, publié par Microprose, avec son développeur Konstantin Koshutin :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3864...ling_knobs.php

Le RPG *Black Book* est disponible sur XBox, PS4 et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bla...uete-vengeance




Le jeu de survie - construction de base - tower defense *Atrio: The Dark Wild* est sorti en accès anticipé sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/atr...ir-exploration




Les contractuels travaillant pour *Activision Blizzard* parlent aussi, suite à la poursuite de l'état de Californie :

https://www.polygon.com/22622396/act...service-report

----------


## Erkin_

Enfin Koub qui news sur HighFleet  ::love::

----------


## KOUB

> Enfin Koub qui news sur HighFleet


Je suis choqué !

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...t#post13472793

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...t#post13256472

----------


## Erkin_

Mais ce fut le silence au moment de sa sortie. Oui je note monsieur ! (De même pour Carrier Command 2  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Nono

> Oui.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCeEvQ68jY8
> 
> Un beau raté, certainement.


Je suis scotché par une telle régression. En fait Far Cry 2 avait tout, à part une campagne principale un peu faiblarde. Mais bon, le 1 était un nanar du jeu vidéo, on venait de loin...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dès le plan de haut du prisonnier dans une chambre obscure uniquement éclairé par un faisceau de lumière, totalement dilué dans la version remake, j'ai senti que ce serait naze. Ben en voyant la suite j'ai pas eût tort: c'est comme s'ils avaient décidé sciemment décidé de retirer tout ce qui était stylé et mémorable dans l'intro originale.


Il est recroquevillé alors qu'il était sur le ventre ? Ca gâche tout ?

----------


## Elma

> Je suis scotché par une telle régression. En fait Far Cry 2 avait tout, à part une campagne principale un peu faiblarde. Mais bon, le 1 était un nanar du jeu vidéo, on venait de loin...


Le 1 un nanard du jeu vidéo ? On serait pas dans l'exagération de dingue ? 
Faut tout remettre dans un contexte, sans etre un chef d'oeuvre, il avait des arguments à l'époque. Même en plus de ses graphismes.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je suis scotché par une telle régression. En fait Far Cry 2 avait tout, à part une campagne principale un peu faiblarde. Mais bon, le 1 était un nanar du jeu vidéo, on venait de loin...


Je me disais aussi.

----------


## Chan

> Le 1 un nanard du jeu vidéo ? On serait pas dans l'exagération de dingue ? 
> Faut tout remettre dans un contexte, sans etre un chef d'oeuvre, il avait des arguments à l'époque. Même en plus de ses graphismes.


Le gameplay et les graphismes ok mais alors le scénario et la mise en scène, c'était bien un gros nanard.
Déjà Jack Carver en chemise à fleur qui défouraille tout, des Trigens dans un laboratoire secret sur une île, un méchant très méchant, une pseudo journaliste à sauver,...

----------


## runner

> Le gameplay et les graphismes ok mais alors le scénario et la mise en scène, c'était bien un gros nanard.
> Déjà Jack Carver en chemise à fleur qui défouraille tout, des Trigens dans un laboratoire secret sur une île, un méchant très méchant, une pseudo journaliste à sauver,...


A ce rythme là, 99.999999999999 % des jeux d'action sont des nanards car les scénarios sont souvent même pas digne d'un film où le scénario tient sur une demi-feuille de papier WC.

----------


## Chan

Bah oui.
Faut pas avoir honte d'y jouer après, tant que le gameplay est cool.

----------


## Spawn

A part le respawn de mort dans Far Cry 2, il avait absolument tout pour séduire, c'est un des meilleurs FC m'est avis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dès le plan de haut du prisonnier dans une chambre obscure uniquement éclairé par un faisceau de lumière, totalement dilué dans la version remake, j'ai senti que ce serait naze. Ben en voyant la suite j'ai pas eût tort: c'est comme s'ils avaient décidé sciemment décidé de retirer tout ce qui était stylé et mémorable dans l'intro originale.


J'ai exactement le même avis, on perd tout le cachet dans ce remaster.

----------


## Catel

Je n'avais pas vu que THQ Nordic a annoncé le troisième jeu de la série Expeditions !  ::o: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...editions_Rome/




En faisant une recherche, KOUB a bien posté la news sur le forum le 28 avril, mais ça s'est perdu dans l'avalanche  ::cry::

----------


## Spawn

> Je n'avais pas vu que THQ Nordic a annoncé le troisième jeu de la série Expeditions ! 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...editions_Rome/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD7N5DQIdNY
> 
> En faisant une recherche, KOUB a bien posté la news sur le forum le 28 avril, mais ça s'est perdu dans l'avalanche


J'ai dû arrêter et reprendre la vidéo pour voir si y'avait pas une musique qui s'était lancé sur un autre onglet.

----------


## Wedgge

> Le gameplay et les graphismes ok mais alors le scénario et la mise en scène, c'était bien un gros nanard.
> Déjà Jack Carver en chemise à fleur qui défouraille tout, des Trigens dans un laboratoire secret sur une île, un méchant très méchant, une pseudo journaliste à sauver,...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWtFScg22c8


Bas ouai c'est clair qu'au niveau de la narration et du scénar ils se sont vachement améliorés chez Ubi. Je préfère mille fois un truc pété dans le style de Far Cry 1/2/3 et leur scénario James Bondesque à la chiasse intersidérale que nous sert Ubi sur tous ses derniers jeux. Le pire du pire ça a du être Odyssey, c'était à peine supportable, j'ai craqué au bout de 15h devant la médiocrité de l'écriture et la stupidité de la mise en scène, c'était un enfer.

----------


## Chan

Je préfère largement ce côté nanard dans un jeu de ce style justement.
Par contre ce n'est pas Ubi le développeur de Far Cry 1 mais Crytek.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je n'avais pas vu que THQ Nordic a annoncé le troisième jeu de la série Expeditions ! 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...editions_Rome/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD7N5DQIdNY
> 
> En faisant une recherche, KOUB a bien posté la news sur le forum le 28 avril, mais ça s'est perdu dans l'avalanche


Pour un jeu sur Rome, c'est de circonstance : rendons à César tout ça tout ça  ::ninja:: 

Ça annonce du jeu d'horreur narratif en toute décontraction du côté de Cory Davis (Spec Ops: The Line) et Robin Finck (gratteux de Nine Inch Nails mais déjà à l'oeuvre sur pas mal de JV comme Observation) et leur nouveau studio Eyes Out.




https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/nin...ch-game-studio

https://www.eyes-out.com

----------


## Wedgge

> Je préfère largement ce côté nanard dans un jeu de ce style justement.
> Par contre ce n'est pas Ubi le développeur de Far Cry 1 mais Crytek.


Oui c'est à partir du 2 que la licencee passe sous pavillon français, et encore c'est ubi Montréal qui développe le jeu.

----------


## Stelarc

> Le jeu de puzzle [B]
> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, et payés ou pas, *WWE 2K22* semble être un tout nouveau jeu, après le pitoyable et particulièrement honteux épisode de 2020 :


Vu le nombre de catcheurs qu'ils ont licencié sur ces deux années, pour sûr les devs auront du temps à revendre pour le jeu. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Poy poy,
> 
> *Twitch* va baisser les prix des subs en Grande-Bretagne et en Irlande Europe. J'aurai bien fait une blague sur le Brexit mais c'est pour la nouvelle politique d'harmonisation des prix, annoncée le mois dernier :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...iption-pricing


Un article du Monde qui revient sur cette baisse du prix des subs et les conditions d'accès aux compensations prévues, qui ne rassurent pas les streamers :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html

----------


## Wedgge

> Un article du Monde qui revient sur cette baisse du prix des subs et les conditions d'accès aux compensations prévues, qui ne rassurent pas les streamers :
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html





> Quitte à ne plus dépendre entièrement des choix économiques de la plate-forme, certains ont même décidé de la quitter. Après des années de doute, le vidéaste ExServ a, finalement, décidé de mettre fin à son contrat avec Twitch au profit de son seul concurrent direct, YouTube.


Les meilleurs bail  ::XD:: . 




> De leur côté, les streameurs posent la question de leur dépendance à la filiale d’Amazon


Bien vu ça, fallait y penser.

----------


## Baalim

> Bas ouai c'est clair qu'au niveau de la narration et du scénar ils se sont vachement améliorés chez Ubi. Je préfère mille fois un truc pété dans le style de Far Cry 1/2/3 et leur scénario James Bondesque à la chiasse intersidérale que nous sert Ubi sur tous ses derniers jeux. Le pire du pire ça a du être Odyssey, c'était à peine supportable, j'ai craqué au bout de 15h devant la médiocrité de l'écriture et la stupidité de la mise en scène, c'était un enfer.


N'essaye jamais AC Viking si tu as souffert sur odyssey.

----------


## Maalak

il vaut mieux faire Immortals.  :;):

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy, 

*Firaxis Games*, qui a fait quelques petits jeux assez bien reçus, recrute un directeur narratif "avec des connaissances de et de la passion pour l'histoire du monde" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/firaxis-are-...world-history/

*Fire Tonight* est un jeu de puzzle narratif ou le but est de réunir un mignon petit couple dans une ville en feu, sorti le 12 Août sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skate-across...-fire-tonight/




*Half-Life 2* a battu son nombre de joueurs simultanés à 16.101. Évidemment que la communauté s'est organisée pour cet événement à l'occasion de ... d'une raison par bien claire, peut-être l'annonce du développement de Half-Life 2: Remastered Collection, pas des moddeurs, avec l'aval de Valve :

https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-2-...records-began/

Dans le procès *Sonos contre Google*, pour des histoires de brevets sur les assistants personnels intelligents, Sonos a réussi à bloquer temporairement l'importation des enceintes de Google depuis la Chine. C'est un peu la fête chez eux :

https://gizmodo.com/sonos-claims-tin...-ca-1847485498

*Nintendo* a poursuivi RomUniverse pour ses Roms de ses jeux, évidemment. Le possesseur du site, Matthew Storman, a été condamné à payer 2.1 millions de dollars, par versement mensuel de 50$, dont il a manqué le premier paiement. Suite aux déclarations du monsieur, qui est pas bien malin, disant qu'il pensait à remettre son site en ligne pour réunir les fonds pour payer Nintendo, il doit maintenant remplir une déclaration avant le 17 Août, selon laquelle il a bien détruit les fichiers copyrightés, sous peine d'être condamné pour parjure :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-orders-r...-or-1847487357

Le record de speedrunning de *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* est maintenant à 25 minutes 30 :

https://www.thegamer.com/breath-of-t...d-any-percent/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau jeu *Twisted Metal* serait en développement. Mais ce n'est pas le cas selon David Jaffe, l'ancien directeur de la série :

https://www.thegamer.com/twisted-met...r-jaffe-quote/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...umour-is-true/

Selon des gens très motivés qui ont décortiqué le teaser de la saison 21 de *Dead by Daylight*, le prochain crossover serait avec Hellraiser :

https://www.destructoid.com/dead-by-...easer-trailer/




D'ailleurs, sur le sujet, je vous conseille la série de vidéos-rétrospective sur les films Hellraiser par *Ratelrock*. Elle a une armure et un fauchon, donc c'est bien :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyza...dgjMtNoAe7Gxo5

*Jeuxvideo.com* a sorti un article pour discuter des déclarations du directeur de Days Gone, selon qui il faut acheter les jeux au prix fort si on veut une suite :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14155...leur-suite.htm

10 millions de copies écoulées pour *Control* et Remedy travaille sur un nouveau AAA surper-secret :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3868...ut_Control.php
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...illion-players

Les vidéos de gameplay de *Battlefield 2042* fuitent dans tous les sens. EA prévient les playtesteurs bénévoles qu'ils sont sous NDA et que ça peut finir mal pour eux ... Ça donne envie de bosser gratuitement tiens :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rom-final-game

Video-promo pour la *Gabe-Gear* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...channel-exists




Après les retards, les rumeurs et les théories du complot (non, ce n'est pas un nom de code pour un jeu Silent Hill avec Kojima), *Abandonned* montre ... une vidéo de 5 secondes. Je ne sais pas encore s'ils vont se faire bruler vivant où si c'est du génie au niveau marketing :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...5-seconds-gif/





Le plateformer-shooter *Spectacular Sparky* a été annoncé pour le 20 Octobre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/plat...-for-switch-pc

L'influenceur *Frazier “Kay” Khattri* s'est fait virer il y a quelques semaines du *Faze Clan*, un groupe d'influenceurs/esportifs, après qu'il ait participé ;a un gros schéma de pump and dump de la cryptomonnaie SaveTheKids, censée avoir une composante caritative. Il déclare maintenant vouloir rembourser ceux qui se sont fait arnaquer, et être évidemment innocent et un peu con, tel un banquier californien des années 80-90, mis en examen pour blanchiment d'argent, ne comprenant pas qu'il aurait dû se douter qu'un service de nettoyage de tapis employant 4 personnes ne pouvait pas vraiment faire honnêtement 100 millions de dollars de bénéfices par an :

https://kotaku.com/ex-faze-clan-memb...ans-1847484842

Le jeu d'horreur-survie en Sibérie *Expedition Zero* est actuellement en bêta sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/expediti...old-beta-test/




*Facebook* n'aime pas que des organisations à but non-lucratif regardent comment fonctionnent l'algorithme d'Instagram et menace d'envoyer des tchétchènes vous briser les jambes si vous le faites :

https://gizmodo.com/researchers-inst...ith-1847484811

La plateforme d'échange de cryptomonnaies *Poly Network*, après s'être fait braquer 611 millions de dollars par un piratin, lui a envoyé une lettre ouverte assez ... heu ... assez pathétique en fait. Le piratin, touché, et réalisant probablement que voler 611 millions de dollars, c'était pas comme pirater une carte bancaire, surtout pour une entreprise basée plus ou moins aux USA, a rendu l'argent, prétendant avoir voulu s'amuser. Bien soulagée, Poly Network lui a filé 500.000 dollars et aimerait bien que plus personne ne parle de l'affaire :

https://gizmodo.com/poly-network-off...ole-1847482188

Il y a trop de passionnés de la simulation de tonte de pelouse dans les évaluations Steam de *Lawn Mowing Simulator* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lawn-mowing-...t-lawn-mowing/

----------


## Greensun97

> La plateforme d'échange de cryptomonnaies *Poly Network*, après s'être fait braquer 611 millions de dollars par un piratin, lui a envoyé une lettre ouverte assez ... heu ... assez pathétique en fait. Le piratin, touché, et réalisant probablement que voler 611 millions de dollars, c'était pas comme pirater une carte bancaire, surtout pour une entreprise basée plus ou moins aux USA, a rendu l'argent, prétendant avoir voulu s'amuser. Bien soulagée, Poly Network lui a filé 500.000 dollars et aimerait bien que plus personne ne parle de l'affaire :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/poly-network-off...ole-1847482188


Euh... ok... c'est vraiment n'importe quoi  ::blink::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau jeu *Twisted Metal* serait en développement. Mais ce n'est pas le cas selon David Jaffe, l'ancien directeur de la série :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/twisted-met...r-jaffe-quote/
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...umour-is-true/


 :Vibre: 

En espérant qu'ils s'inspirent du I et du II et pas des autres merdes de suite.

----------


## Stelarc

> Euh... ok... c'est vraiment n'importe quoi


Legalize Heists ! :Cell:

----------


## Nacodaco

> *Jeuxvideo.com* a sorti un article pour discuter des déclarations du directeur de Days Gone, selon qui il faut acheter les jeux au prix fort si on veut une suite :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14155...leur-suite.htm


Pourquoi donne-t-on encore la parole à ce type ? A chaque fois qu'il l'ouvre, c'est pour sortir une connerie plus grosse que la précédente. Y a pas un département Marketing pour lui dire de la fermer ?

----------


## Gtag

> Oui c'est à partir du 2 que la licencee passe sous pavillon français, et encore c'est ubi Montréal qui développe le jeu.


C'est Toronto (ou Vancouver) maintenant mais plus Montréal.

----------


## Wedgge

Tu veux dire que c'est Ubi Toronto qui s'occupe de Far cry 6 désormais ?

edit : Effectivement c'est bien ça, j'ai cru un instant que celui de Montréal avait était fermé/délocalisé mais non vu qu'ils se sont occupé du dernier AC et s'occupent en partie de FC 6. Il y a l'air d'avoir du monde sur ce Far Cry 6 d'ailleurs, Toronto ils ont le lead mais je vois que beaucoup d'autres studios sont impliqués dans le dev, c'est quoi l'objectif derrière, éviter la surcharge de taf et le crunch ?

----------


## Dicsaw

> Pourquoi donne-t-on encore la parole à ce type ? A chaque fois qu'il l'ouvre, c'est pour sortir une connerie plus grosse que la précédente. Y a pas un département Marketing pour lui dire de la fermer ?


La forme n'y est pas et je ne suis pas sur que la solution soit de lâcher 80e dans un jeu... m'enfin.

Faut pas trop s’arrêter à sa punchline, le mec est salé de sa première expérience sur un gros AAA de chez Sony, ça peut se comprendre.


L'article est pas nul, même si c'est un peu artificiel.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu veux dire que c'est Ubi Toronto qui s'occupe de Far cry 6 désormais ?
> 
> edit : Effectivement c'est bien ça, j'ai cru un instant que celui de Montréal avait était fermé/délocalisé mais non vu qu'ils se sont occupé du dernier AC et s'occupent en partie de FC 6. Il y a l'air d'avoir du monde sur ce Far Cry 6 d'ailleurs, Toronto ils ont le lead mais je vois que beaucoup d'autres studios sont impliqués dans le dev, c'est quoi l'objectif derrière, éviter la surcharge de taf et le crunch ?


Ça fait très longtemps qu’Ubi implique de multiples studios dans le développement de certains de ses jeux. Il me semble que pour AC et Far Cry c’est très fréquent.

----------


## Wedgge

> Ça fait très longtemps qu’Ubi implique de multiples studios dans le développement de certains de ses jeux. Il me semble que pour AC et Far Cry c’est très fréquent.


Oui ils l'ont fait notamment sur R6 mais là ça à l'air d'être d'une autre ampleur.

----------


## Yemmeth

Rien que pour The division 2 il y a eu Massive (studio de dev principal) accompagné de : Ubisoft Annecy, Redstorm, Reflections, Ubisoft Bucharest, Ubisoft Shanghai et Ubisoft Sofia.

----------


## Gtag

> Tu veux dire que c'est Ubi Toronto qui s'occupe de Far cry 6 désormais ?
> 
> edit : Effectivement c'est bien ça, j'ai cru un instant que celui de Montréal avait était fermé/délocalisé mais non vu qu'ils se sont occupé du dernier AC et s'occupent en partie de FC 6. Il y a l'air d'avoir du monde sur ce Far Cry 6 d'ailleurs, Toronto ils ont le lead mais je vois que beaucoup d'autres studios sont impliqués dans le dev, c'est quoi l'objectif derrière, éviter la surcharge de taf et le crunch ?


C'est très courant dans l'industrie sur les gros triple A, tu as très fréquemment des studios tiers, voire externes qui s'occupent d'un élément entier du jeu.
Ça permet de décharger les équipes du studio principal. Ça permet aux autres studios de s'occuper entre deux projets et accessoirement de développer une expertise / former des devs à moindre risque.

On peut citer Asobo par exemple qui a fait ça pendant un bon moment avant d'avoir son propre projet.

----------


## Erkin_

> Video-promo pour la *Gabe-Gear* :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...channel-exists
> 
> https://youtu.be/AlWgZhMtlWo


En affichant du Prey en portable, ils ont déjà tout gagné.  :Vibre:

----------


## Maalak

C'est du Prey à porter, quoi.

----------


## Nacodaco

> La forme n'y est pas et je ne suis pas sur que la solution soit de lâcher 80e dans un jeu... m'enfin.
> 
> Faut pas trop s’arrêter à sa punchline, le mec est salé de sa première expérience sur un gros AAA de chez Sony, ça peut se comprendre.
> 
> 
> L'article est pas nul, même si c'est un peu artificiel.


L'article n'est pas inintéressant mais majoritairement hors-sujet (la partie sur la relation éditeur/développeur et l'usage de plate-forme tierce est évacuée en deux phrases).

Difficile de creuser à partir de hot-take aussi débile. C'est bien le même qui avait dit que les influenceurs devraient payer pour avoir le droit de streamer les jeux ? Il a un 6ème sens commercial si c'est le cas.

----------


## pesos

> Pourquoi donne-t-on encore la parole à ce type ? A chaque fois qu'il l'ouvre, c'est pour sortir une connerie plus grosse que la précédente. Y a pas un département Marketing pour lui dire de la fermer ?


Accuser les joueurs d'attendre...

Ils font ce qu'ils veulent en fait coco. Et si vous arrêtiez de sortir des jeux pas finis et des definitive edition 6 mois après les sorties de jeux, peut-être qu'ils seraient moins tentés d'attendre.

Font délirer les mecs. Ça fait partie d'une industrie qui fait tout pour faire cracher au max les joueurs, et quand les joueurs ne sont pas contents et se rebellent via leur porte-monnaire, oulala ça couine fort. Mais ça couine sur les joueurs évidemment, c'est tellement plus simple.

---------------------------------------------------------

A part ça, une ressortie assez cool : celle de *Powerslave/Exhumed* dans une version un peu plus moderne :

----------


## cooly08

> C'est du Prey à porter, quoi.


Pas mal pas mal.  :Clap:

----------


## Sannom

> C'est bien le même qui avait dit que les influenceurs devraient payer pour avoir le droit de streamer les jeux ? Il a un 6ème sens commercial si c'est le cas.


Pour le coup, non, ce n'est pas lui. Le type qui avait dit _cette_ ânerie travaillait chez Stadia. Il me semble qu'il est repassé dans les news de Koub récemment au moment de la création de son nouveau studio.

----------


## KiwiX

> A part ça, une ressortie assez cool : celle de *Powerslave/Exhumed* dans une version un peu plus moderne :


Pfiou, incroyable ce jeu ! Selon le prix, ça sera day one pour la nostalgie.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Bande-annonce de gameplay pour Akira Kazama, le nouveau personnage en DLC de *Street Fighter V: Champion Edition* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/stre...meplay-trailer




Le pack de texture HD amélioré par IA pour *Grand Theft Auto San Andreas* est sorti en version finale :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/final...reas-released/




Notre jeu va très bien ! Arrêtez de douter comme ça ! Spider-Man va bien arriver exclusivité sur Playstation pour *Marvel's Avengers* cette année. Enfin, voyons, c'est pas très sympa, toute cette suspicion :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ater-this-year

Un exploit permettait de remplir son porte-monnaie Steam sans dépenser d'argent. Il a été découvert par un dataminer, drbrix, qui s'est vu remettre 7500$ de la part de Valve, qui a promptement patché le bordel :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-steam-wallets

Les finish ont été temporairement retiré d'*Halo Infinite*, parce que la majorité des joueurs les désactivaient :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-turn-them-off

Jeuxvideo.com a fait une rétrospective sur *Bethesda* ... Sans parler ni de procès, ni de la mythomanie de Todd Howard :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14410...-microsoft.htm

Selon une personne bien informée ou pas, *Sly Cooper 5* serait en développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/leakers-sly...-fan-reaction/

Il semblerait que, toujours selon des personnes bien informées ou pas, la suite d'*Alan Wake* soit entrée en production chez Remedy :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ull-production

*Flame Fatales*, le festival de speedrun au féminin, a commencé aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ladies-speed...f-august-15th/

Le fast-FPS *Warcry: Challenges* a commencé sa bêta fermée aujourd'hui. Il est toujours possible de s'inscrire :

https://nofrag.com/warcry-challenges...n-beta-fermee/




Du gameplay pour *POSTAL: Brain Damaged*, qui n'est pas Postal 4 et dont une démo sera disponible du 1er au 7 Octobre pour le Steam Next Fest :

https://nofrag.com/une-video-de-game...brain-damaged/




*Project Warlock II*, qui devrait sortir en accès anticipé en Octobre, et sortir fin 2022 a lancé une campagne kickstarter avec un objectif de 205 euros :

https://nofrag.com/le-kickstarter-de...k-ii-a-debute/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-2/description




Le jeu d'horreur *Abandoned*, qui n'est pas Silent Hill, a donc présenté une bande-annonce de gameplay de 5 secondes ... Mais il faut se rappeler que le studio, Blue Box Game Studios, a annoncé depuis 2015, 6 jeux, sans jamais les sortir :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/abandoned-l...evs-126133.htm

----------


## KOUB

L'extension-préquelle The Black Labyrinth pour l'Heretic-like *Amid Evil* a eu droit à une bande-annonce de gameplay :

https://www.thegamer.com/amid-evil-t...eplay-trailer/




Bande-annonce sur l'histoire de l'imersive-sim *Core Decay*, dont une démo devrait être disponible fin 2021 :

https://www.thegamer.com/core-decay-story-trailer/




Un glitch sur *Genshin Impact* permet de supprimer le "brouillard de guerre" et de révéler toute la carte :

https://www.thegamer.com/genshin-imp...eyvat-fogless/

Enfin du *Assassin's Creed* dans une époque moderne ! ... Via un personnage dans Watch Dogs: Legion le Août :

https://www.thegamer.com/watch-dogs-...sassins-creed/





La prochaine mise à jour de *Phasmophobia* rajoutera un fantôme silencieux quand il voudra vous planter les doigts dans les yeux :

https://www.thegamer.com/phasmophobi...ipment-update/

Jeuxvideo-com parle de *No Man’s Sky*, et dit aussi que  grosses mises à jour sont encore prévues :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14485...peu-commun.htm

Le FPS horrifique *CULTIC* a été annoncé sur toutes les plateformes pour 2022. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/horr...ailable-for-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1684930/CULTIC/




L'action-RPG *Lovecraft’s Untold Stories 2* a été annoncé pour XBox One, PS4 et PC en accès anticipé le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/love...nounced-for-pc




Le rétro-FPs avec des dinosaures *Compound* a été annoncé :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/compo...o-crisis-game/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Project Warlock II, qui devrait sortir en accès anticipé en Octobre, et sortir fin 2022 a lancé une campagne kickstarter avec un *objectif de 205 euros* :


Gné !?

----------


## Maximelene

> Gné !?


L'auteur avait lancé un Kickstarter avec un objectif de 90€ pour payer les frais de Steam Greenlight du premier Project Warlock. Il avait terminé avec 205€.

Il lance donc son nouveau KS avec ce montant comme objectif, en souvenir de ce premier KS.

Sachant que le jeu est déjà financé, et que ce KS n'est plus ou moins qu'une précommande déguisée.

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS multijoueur coop *The Anacrusis* continue d'avancer, pour une sortie prévue cet automne :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...d-co-op-values

Le FPS *Selaco* a présenté 3 minutes de gameplay :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ret...gameplay-video




Donc, la *Realms Deep 2021* a présenté 80 jeux ... Alors vous savez ce que ça veut dire ... Voici un résumé des trucs biens par Factornews :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ong-47867.html

 ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> L'auteur avait lancé un Kickstarter avec un objectif de 90€ pour payer les frais de Steam Greenlight du premier Project Warlock. Il avait terminé avec 205€.
> 
> Il lance donc son nouveau KS avec ce montant comme objectif, en souvenir de ce premier KS.
> 
> Sachant que le jeu est déjà financé, et que ce KS n'est plus ou moins qu'une précommande déguisée.


Ah ok, merci pour les infos !

----------


## Nacodaco

> Five years ago I launched a Kickstarter to get the required fee for my game to submit it to Steam Greenlight. I set out to get 90 EUR for that. That game was Exitium 3D, which then morphed into Cataclysm 3D, and finally settled on Project Warlock. I smashed the 90 EUR goal and ended up with 205.  Crazy money.  
> 
> Today I am launching a Kickstarter with a goal of 205 EUR as a testament to that time. Project Warlock II is a more ambitious, time consuming and resource hungry game than the first game I launched in 2018 but I have secured the budget necessary to fullfill that vision. It’s also a reason why I believe this particular Kickstarter has a lot of the benefits and – probably not a lot of the usual risks associated with it.   
> 
> So why this Kickstarter? For three reasons.   
> 
> So that we can offer:  
> 
> -   the believers: a chance to get the best deal for Project Warlock II
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

archigrilled

----------


## runner

> A part ça, une ressortie assez cool : celle de *Powerslave/Exhumed* dans une version un peu plus moderne :


A noter que ce sont les versions consoles qui sont remasterisés ici, pas la version Pc qui était différente des versions consoles.

----------


## Zerger

Le nouveau perso pour *Guilty Gear Strive* vient d'être dévoilé.
Jack-O is back  ::wub::

----------


## Spawn

Le pack texture HD pour San Andreas, c'est une blague ?  :tired: 

Tu fous un sharpen, t'as le même résultat.

----------


## Kody

> Le nouveau perso pour *Guilty Gear Strive* vient d'être dévoilé.
> Jack-O is back


ils ont pas gardé les maisons  ::(: . Je la jouerai quand même juste pour le gameplay zoner plus combinaison disco  ::wub:: .

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, ils l'ont pas mal modifiée, là c'est presque devenu Venom (même si elle semble avoir gardé la possibilité d'avoir un shield ou de faire exploser ses minions).
Ils ont aussi pensé à tirer sa fermeture éclair jusqu'en bas  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Elle l'avait déjà en bas dans Xrd. La grosse différence, c'est qu'elle est passée de blonde à rousse et qu'elle retire son masque. Je trouve qu'elle a aussi un visage adouci, moins espiègle. Ils l'ont clairement waifuïsé, si vous me pardonnez l'expression. Elle est très attirante, mais ça la rend plus banale aussi. J'adorais le perso (concept, design et tout) dans Xrd, je suis curieux de la voir à l'oeuvre dans Strive, même si je n'ai pas cet opus.
En tout cas, elle en jette plus que Akira dans SFV.

----------


## Zerger

Et la sucette. Depuis le temps, elle l'a enfin finie
Après difficile de comparer les chardesign de SF et GG, c'est pas trop le même délire.

----------


## Illynir

Annonce d'Intel pour le lancement de ses GPU grand public pour début 2022, des vraies cartes, pas des trucs intégrés: 



Nom de code de cette première génération: "Alchemist", support complet de DX12 Ultimate / Vulkan (Et donc toutes les dernières fonctions), Raytracing, et ils travaillent sur un concurrent du DLSS basé sur l'IA également.

4 générations sont déjà prévus.

Un peu de concurrence ne fera pas de mal.  ::lol:: 

source: https://www.anandtech.com/show/16886..._medium=social

----------


## odji

vu que Nvidia ne vend plus que ces palettes de rtx au mineurs, Intel qui a ses propres usines a un marché a prendre de ce coté la ^

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le RPG *Death Trash*, encore en accès anticipé et qui doit sortir dans environ un an, a remboursé ses frais de développement :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dea...elopment-costs

La sortie du jeu de stratégie *War Mongrels* est retardée au 19 Octobre. Une sortie sur les XBox et les Playstations est prévue pour plus tard :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/war-...-to-october-19




Le puzzle-plateformer *Tandem: A Tale of Shadows* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 21 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/tand...hes-october-21

Le suspect d'un agression s'est fait arrêté en Chine à cause de son niveau élevé sur *League Of Legend*. En effet, dans les cybercafés chinois, il est de coutume d'annoncer au micro la présence d'un bon joueur. Pas de bol pour le suspect, un policier était présent :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14490...-le-trahit.htm

CD Project Red tease des trucs pour les prochains changements dans le futur patch 1.3 pour *Cyberkeupon 2077* :

https://www.thegamer.com/cd-projekt-...nk-2077-patch/










Succubus, la suite du craspec Agony, avec plus de fesses, sortira le 5 Octobre sur Steam. Oui, je sais Monsieur B., la bande-annonce est floutée :

https://nofrag.com/votre-film-porno-...-par-succubus/




Le Kalof annuel, *Call of Duty: Vanguard* sera "révélé", comme s'il y allait vraiment y avoir la moindre surprise, le 19 Août à 19h30 :

https://nofrag.com/call-of-duty-vang...-aout-a-19h30/

Un gros raccourci-glitch a été trouvé dans le premier *Metal Gear Solid* par la streameuse Boba et les speedrunners sont en ébullition :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...vers-huge-skip

----------


## Kriegor

> Après difficile de comparer les chardesign de SF et GG, c'est pas trop le même délire.


Lorsque je les comparais, c'était plus d'un point de vue général que purement chara-design. Akira, c'est l'incontournable pratiquante de Baji Quan, avec deux V-Trigger vus et revus, un petit jeu de mix-up banal, aucune mécanique originale (du juggle aérien lite si ça compte). Ca me fait pas bander. Oro donnait nettement plus envie.

Alors que Jack-O Valentine, ses attaques sont cools, elle balance toujours ses minions (une idée d'origine géniale), même si les maisons de production s'en vont (dommage), puis niveau expressivité, caractérisation, ça fait travaillé (vu superficiellement comme ça). Le net avantage de Strive en terme de réalisation joue surement aussi un peu (même si SFV a eu son lot d'excellents persos très expressifs).

----------


## KOUB

Le remake *BloodRayne Betrayal: Fresh Bites* sortira le 9 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/bloo...es-september-9




La mise à jour 1.1 pour le metroidvania *ENDER LILIES: Quietus of the Knights* rajoute un tas de trucs :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/ende...items-and-more

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau jeu *WipEout* serait en préparation sur PS5 et PSVR 2 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14489...n-allstars.htm

Interview de *Neill Blomkamp* (District 9, Chappie, l'annulé Alien 5) sur son nouveau boulot de ... heu ... Chief Visionary Officer ... Patron de la voyance ? ... Non, probablement pas ... En tous cas, il travaille maintenant chez Gunzilla Games et a des réponses à donner à des questions :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...ing-the-future

L'extension The Virtuous pour *Mortal Shell*, qui sortira le 18 Août, sera gratuite jusqu'au 23 sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050841985.html

Matthew Storman, le possesseur du site RomUniverse est l'exemple même de l'expression "qui fait le malin, tombe dans le ravin". Donc, vu qu'il doit payer 2.1 millions de dollars à Nintendo pour avoir diffusé des Roms de leurs jeux, le petit malin, qui a raté son premier paiement de 50$ par mois, a évoqué l'idée de remettre son site en ligne pour pouvoir payer les dommages et intérêts. Ça n'a pas fait rire Nintendo, qui a demandé au juge de lui interdire de remettre son site en ligne sous peine de poursuivre le petit rigolo pour parjure. Le juge, pas très amusé non plus, a rajouté l'interdiction de jouer à n'importe quelle Rom Nintendo pour toujours :

https://www.pcgamer.com/owner-of-van...-roms-anymore/

*Intel* va bien devoir payer 2.18 milliards de dollars de dommages et intérêts à VLSI Technology LLC pour la violation de deux brevets. Il y a d'autres procès en cours pour d'autres brevets de la part de la même compagnie, toujours contre Intel, où ils demandent jusqu'à 11 milliards de dollars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-fails-...infringements/

Le limitateur de minage des cartes graphiques *Nvidia* a été partiellement craqué :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-mini...-70-effective/

*John Romero* travaille sur Sigil 2, la suite de son mod pour Doom 2 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/john-romero-...m-2-this-time/

*No More Robots* (Yes, Your Grace, Not Tongiht, Descenders) donne des nombres :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050841973.html

Il y a une nouvelle démo pour le Fast-FPS *Severed Steel* :

https://nofrag.com/une-nouvelle-demo...s-acrobatique/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Severed_Steel/

*Gigabytes* va remplacer ses modèles d'alimentations qui explosent. Mais bon, les médias font chier à douter de la qualité de leurs alims quand même :

https://kotaku.com/gigabyte-will-rep...med-1847491215

Les serveurs européen de *Final Fantasy 14* ont subi une attaque DDoS ce week-end. Ça va mieux maintenant :

https://www.gamesradar.com/final-fan...d-ddos-attack/

Des dataminers, bien informés ou pas, auraient découvert que le mystérieux mode "Hazard Zone" de *Battlefield 2042* serait en fait un mélange entre Escape From Tarkov et Hunt Showdown. Les joueurs sont largués quelque part et doivent aller ailleurs en ramassant du loot, alors que d'autres joueurs et des bots cherchent à les en empêcher :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...e-from-tarkov/

Suda51, le créateur de la série de jeux *No More Heroes* a annoncé une pause de 10 ans avant le prochain jeu :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14488...nce-suda51.htm

L'EVO 2022 aura lieu du 5 au 7 Août 2022 bien sûr, en Live ... Enfin ... Si Nintendo ne sort pas un nouvel Animal Crossing ... :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14489...-de-retour.htm




Le visual novel *Ambition: A Minuet in Power* sortira le 18 Août :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/amb...chelle-sociale




Les vilains Ulysses Klaue et Crossbones arriveront aussi dans *Marvel's Avengers*, probablement en tant que méchants de l'extension Black Panther de cette semaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rvels-avengers

Un mod pour passer *Bloodborne* à la première personne est en développement :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-and-personal




Vous vous souvenez du FPS *Blake Stone: Aliens of Gold* ? Normal, il est sorti une semaine avant Doom :

https://www.destructoid.com/blake-st...-a-week-later/

----------


## Baalim

Le flou, baalim, il aime pas ça  :tired:

----------


## Sharn

J'ai pas compris le glitch sur MGS.  ::unsure::

----------


## KaiN34

> J'ai pas compris le glitch sur MGS.


Suis pas spécialiste du jeu mais à priori c'est une porte dont tu n'as pas la clé/le pass quand tu arrives devant pour la 1ere fois et visiblement en se faisant pousser par un des ennemis ça lui a fait traverser cette porte.

----------


## Kriegor

Cette porte qu'elle traverse est normalement fermée et, à la place, tu dois monter un long escalier en colimaçon dans le cadre d'une séquence action imposée un peu chiante.




> c'est une porte dont tu n'as pas la clé/le pass quand tu arrives devant pour la 1ere fois


Elle reste quoiqu'il arrive fermée. Tu ne repasses jamais par là ensuite.

----------


## Sharn

Merci pour la précision.  :;):

----------


## Le Tyran

> J'ai pas compris le glitch sur MGS.


Le fait de se faire tirer dessus par un garde déclenche une animation de recul qui, en étant collé à la porte (qui a ce stade du jeu est verrouillée), permet de passer à travers et d'atteindre la zone de chargement... et donc de passer de l'autre côté sans la déverrouiller.

----------


## Kriegor

A vrai dire, et sans avoir vu le stream, je pense qu'elle s'est retrouvée téléportée directement au dernier étage, juste avant la descente en parapente. La zone qui se trouverait derrière cette porte précisément là n'existe pas puisque cette porte n'est jamais censée s'ouvrir.

Edit : Je viens de regarder un SR pour me rafraichir la mémoire et en fait, ça la téléporte juste après la descente en parapente. Donc techniquement, elle se retrouve effectivement derrière la porte en question, même si, à nouveau, on ne peut normalement la franchir.

----------


## Illynir

Première démo rapide sur un GPU intel de prototype. Ils montrent certains des jeux les plus gourmand actuellement (Avec Raytracing).

Intéressant, mais rapide, il tease pour plus à venir.

----------


## nemra

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA4v8W4fS0o
> 
> Première démo rapide sur un GPU intel de prototype. Ils montrent certains des jeux les plus gourmand actuellement (Avec Raytracing).
> 
> Intéressant, mais rapide, il tease pour plus à venir.


En espérant un destin différent de Larrabee.

----------


## cooly08

C'est quoi le rapport avec Lawrence ?

----------


## Baalim

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA4v8W4fS0o
> 
> Première démo rapide sur un GPU intel de prototype. Ils montrent certains des jeux les plus gourmand actuellement (Avec Raytracing).
> 
> Intéressant, mais rapide, il tease pour plus à venir.


J'ai un peu de mal à croire qu'Intel pourrait revenir dans la course après avoir été hors jeu aussi longtemps mais ça serait une excellente nouvelle pour les joueurs.

----------


## 564.3

Faut voir comment ils développent ça, j'ai l'impression qu'ils étaient longtemps en mode "when it's done", à avoir plein de bouts de machin presque prêts en R&D. Du genre il reste toujours un petit truc avec fort impact à améliorer, ce serait dommage de lancer la production à grande échelle sans, etc.
On verra s'ils sortent quelque chose parce qu'ils en sont contents ou pour d'autres raisons...

En tous cas j'y crois. En attendant plus de détail, vu le marché actuel ce n'est pas trop difficile de se retenir d'acheter un GPU quasi jamais en stock et à +50-100% du prix normal  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

Après les verts et les rouges il faudrait peut être compter avec les bleus.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

Teaser pour le Kalof annuel, *Call of Duty: Vanguard* :

https://nofrag.com/un-premier-teaser...duty-vanguard/




La bande-annonce de lancement du thriller à boucle temporelle *Twelve Minutes*, qui doit sortir le 19 Août :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...welve-minutes/




Le retro-FPS *Prodeus*, toujours en accès anticipé sur Steam annonce la possibilité de jouer en coop :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ret...main-character




Emile Liang, producteur de *Far Cry 6*, quitte Ubisoft après 24 ans :

https://www.thegamer.com/far-cry-6-p...eaves-ubisoft/

Le jeu de survie viking *Valheim* va modifier le blocage et encore d'autres trucs dans sa prochaine mise à jour Hearth and Home :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-valheim-...nd-staggering/




Le walking simulator *Paradise Marsh* doit sortir cet Automne sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/paradise...dventure-game/




Le DLC Stranger Things pour *Dead by Daylight* ne pourra plus être acheté après le 17 Novembre parce qu'ils auront plus les droits :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stranger-thi...t-in-november/




> https://twitter.com/DeadByBHVR/statu...76944018653194


Wolf Wikeley est le linguiste qui a créé les langages de *Dragon Age* et il a des trucs à dire :

https://www.thegamer.com/dragon-age-cut-language/

*Sega* a renouvelé les dépôts de marque pour Ranger X, Crusader of Centy, et Linkle Liver Story :

https://www.thegamer.com/sega-renewi...is-mega-drive/

Si le lancement de l'application PS5 d'*Abandoned* et la bande-annonce sont pourris, c'est à cause de l'Unreal Engine 5 ... Ouais, ou alors certaines personnes de Blue Box sont des gros nuls (les dirigeants) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/abandoned...lue-box-chief/

Il semblerait aussi que, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Abandonned* soit un survival-shooter ... youhou :

https://www.thegamer.com/abandoned-survival-shooter/

----------


## KOUB

Voici du gameplay pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Neon White*, le projet actuel du créateur de Donut County :

https://kotaku.com/neon-white-a-game...e-n-1847496124




Prochainement, Wonder Woman dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wonder-woman-fortnite/

L'état de Californie ne poursuit pas qu'Activision-Blizzard, mais aussi *Riot* pour les mêmes motifs d'ailleurs. Et donc, l'état de Californie a dû rappeler à Riot d'envoyer un message à ses employés les prévenant qu'ils pouvaient participer librement et sans crainte de représailles à l'enquête, sans tenir compte d'accords amiable ou de non-divulgation. Ils en avaient envoyé un premier le 4 Juin, qui n'était étrangement pas très clair, surtout sur la liberté de parler au gouvernement et la possibilité d'obtenir des compensations :

https://www.polygon.com/22627866/rio...discrimination

----------


## yodaxy

> *Nvidia* se la pète après avoir refait son CEO en CGI pour 14 secondes durant sa dernière présentation et que, selon eux, personne ne s'en serait rendu compte. C'est bien moins impressionnant que l'annonce le laisse suggérer :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-has-started/
> 
> https://youtu.be/eAn_oiZwUXA?t=3760


Je reviens sur cette news parce qu'il y a eu un twist récent à l'histoire : 

https://kulturegeek.fr/news-232910/n...etait-rendu-3d


(à partir de 23 minutes)

C'est donc en réalité la totalité des images de Jensen Huang (ainsi que sa cuisine  ::ninja::  ) qui ont été modélisées dans la vidéo originale (et ils ont intégré un passage de 14 secondes avec un modèle beaucoup moins bien fait pour tromper tout le monde). Ce qui en fait une prouesse beaucoup plus impressionnante du coup  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai un peu de mal à croire qu'Intel pourrait revenir dans la course après avoir été hors jeu aussi longtemps mais ça serait une excellente nouvelle pour les joueurs.


Beh c'est pas non plus l'épicier du coin, ils ont du pognon et des compétences.
Après ça va sans doute pas se faire en un coup, mais c'est pas impossible que dans quelques années ils offrent une concurrence viable.

----------


## Haraban

De toute façon, comme le soulignait un autre canard un peu plus haut, vu l'état du marché il suffit que leurs cartes soient simplement disponible dans les étals pour que ça se vende...
Perso s'ils lancent un produit qui remplace avantageusement une 970 et que c'est disponible à moins de 400 boules, ils auront mon billet. Je voudrais bien pouvoir jouer à Cyberkeupon un jour  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

Tant qu'il y aura du bitcoin, il y aura des cartes à vendre

----------


## odji

le gros avantage d'intel.... C'est qu'ils ont leurs propres unités de production, pas obligé de faire la queue derriere Apple pour avoir un ticket chez TSMC...  et la video est franchement impressionnante quand on a vécu avec du hd intel  :;):  (720p low 4 the wink )  Coté gpu, ils ont quand meme collaboré avec AMD pour le soc nuc, et ils ont fait rentré du beau monde depuis... je suis confiant!  (plus qu'en leur proco  :;):  )

----------


## Kody

Présenté pendant Realms Deep 2021, l'immersive sim indépendant *Peripeteia* (dont je participe au développement) a commencé son Kickstarter, qui ma foi se porte plutôt bien  ::ninja:: . Une démo est disponible sur Steam.

----------


## 564.3

Un certain Anton Kaplanyan qui bossait chez NVidia sur le RT et DLSS a rejoint Intel et fait un résumé des fonctionnalités.



> In case you were curious, Intel Arc GPUs will come with full DX12U support, including mesh shading, and high-performance ray tracing. Bonus, high-quality neural supersampling deserves a separate announcement.


https://twitter.com/Kaplanyan/status...72784791564289

On verra ce que ça donne mais ils ne rigolent pas, sortie prévue pour Q1 2022.

Edit: En fait Illynir avait déjà tout rapporté, et je vire l'intégration du tweet qui prend trop de place.
Lien vers la page d'Intel en passant https://www.intel.com/content/www/us...-graphics.html mais il n'y a pas grand chose de plus pour l'instant.
Bref, faut patienter  :Vibre:

----------


## nemra

> C'est quoi le rapport avec Lawrence ?


 :^_^: 
Dans le doute, je mords à l'hameçon : 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larrab...oarchitecture)

La principale caractéristique était l'accélération raytracing du GPU, demo faite sur Quake 4 et Quake Wars en..... 2008 : 






> Public demonstrations
> 
> This section does not cite any sources. Please help improve this section by adding citations to reliable sources. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (November 2017) (Learn how and when to remove this template message)
> A public demonstration of the Larrabee architecture took place at the Intel Developer Forum in San Francisco on September 22, 2009. An early port of the former CPU-based research project Quake Wars: Ray Traced was shown in real-time. The scene contained a ray traced water surface that reflected the surrounding objects, like a ship and several flying vehicles, accurately.
> 
> A second demo was given at the SC09 conference in Portland at November 17, 2009 during a keynote by Intel CTO Justin Rattner. A Larrabee card was able to achieve 1006 GFLops in the SGEMM 4Kx4K calculation.
> 
> An engineering sample of a Larrabee card was procured and reviewed by Linus Sebastian in a video published May 14, 2018. He was unable to make the card give video output however, with the motherboard displaying POST code D6.[25]

----------


## cooly08

Roh t'as vraiment douté ?  ::P:

----------


## nemra

> Roh t'as vraiment douté ?


Ben... ::unsure::

----------


## Illynir

Humankind arrive sur le gamepass aujourd'hui, Twelves minutes le 19 et le remake Myst le 26, le tout day one du coup.

3 jeux que je comptais faire, ça va je vais le rentabiliser mon forfait 3 mois à 1 euros du gamepass finalement.  ::ninja:: 

Il y a d'autres jeux, mais je m'en fous alors je vous donne la liste: https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/xbox...in-late-august

 ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

Et Recompile.

----------


## Gero

> Poy poy encore,
> 
> Teaser pour le Kalof annuel, *Call of Duty: Vanguard* :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/un-premier-teaser...duty-vanguard/
> 
> https://youtu.be/GYeaKjAahjA


Ah mais du coup MW2019 c'était vraiment un coup de bol dans le genre, un CoD qui donnait envie et qui était bien. La y a rien qui donne envie et avec le foutoir qu'est cold war et l'état lamentable de Warzone ça ne laisse rien de bon.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Sans vraiment de surprise (les RTX 3060 étaient déjà pas top), les *Nvidia RTX 3050* pour PC portables se font dépasser par les GTX 1660 Ti :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-old-...ptop-face-off/

*Crysis 2 Remastered* tournera à 60 fps sur PS5 ... En 1440p ... Sans Ray Tracing :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/cr.../1100-6495248/




L'action-plateformer *Flynn: Son of Crimson* sortira le 15 Septembre du consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/2d-a...s-september-15




Une bande-annonce pour *Lies of P*, adaptation de Pinocchio dans Dark Souls, qui sortira "bientôt" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pinocchio-is...uls-now-sorry/




PC Gamer parle de l'*accessibilité* des jeux vidéos, qui ne consiste pas qu'à avoir un mode facile ou une invincibilité complète du personnage :

https://www.pcgamer.com/accessibilit...-an-easy-mode/

Alexander Gross est un acteur qui double un méchant de *Boyfriend Dungeon*, sorti il y a peu ... Et devinez quoi ? Il se fait harceler :

https://kotaku.com/boyfriend-dungeon...-ov-1847501108

Voilà la nouvelle armure de Jin pour l'extension Iki Island de *Ghost of Tsushima*, qui doit sortir le 20 Août :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ghost-of-...r-set-for-jin/





Lisez attentivement : *EA* a admis n'avoir pas pris en compte l'intérêt des joueurs en délistant Ultima Underworld, Ultima Underworld 2, Syndicate Plus et Syndicate Wars de GOG, où ils sont d'ailleurs actuellement gratuits. Ils promettent qu'ils recommenceront pas Enfin, c'est une promesse du marketing, hein :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tles-from-gog/

Comme tout le monde le sait, le jeu du propriétaire d'un chien est sorti. Alors voilà le trailer de lancement d'*Humankind* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hum...r-for-the-moon




Un streameur d'*Apex Legends* qui avait du temps à perdre ... Et voulait probablement qu'on parle de lui, a mis 54 heures et demi en jouant en continu pour passer du rang Bronze à celui d'Apex Predator (le rang des 750 meilleurs joueurs). À noter qu'il y a eu un reset au bout de 48h car Twitch ne permet pas de streamer plus de 48h ... ce qui est donc facilement contournable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...-hour-session/

L'action-plateformer *Spectacular Sparky* a été annoncé pour le 20 Octobre sur PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050842017.html

----------


## KOUB

Le chapitre "Mist on the Water" du jeu mobile *NieR Re[in]carnation* sera disponible demain :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050842011.html




Innersloth tease la prochaine mise à jour d'*Among Us* avec deux images :

https://gamewave.fr/among-us/among-u...-mysterieuses/





Encore une bande-annonce pour War for Wakanda, l'extension pour *Marvel's Avengers* qui est sortie aujourd'hui :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/marvel-s-av...her-126138.htm




Des joueurs se sont plaints que leur progression sur *Apex Legends* n'étaient plus sauvegardée ce week-end. EA a conscience du problème et cherche une solution :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-being-saved/

Le visual novel *Plan B from Outer Space: A Bavarian Odyssey*, dont le nom me fait rire, a été annoncé sur PC, iOS et Android pour cet Automne :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/it.../1100-6495231/




Il y a maintenant un mode Imposteurs dans *Fortnite* dont l'idée de base semble être la même qu'un jeu qui a connu un certain succès y a pas longtemps :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-has...yle-game-mode/




Les analystes prévoient que *Call Of Duty: Vanguard* sera le jeu le plus vendu aux USA en 2021. Sans déconner, ça à dû leur demander beaucoup de boulot :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6495224/

People Can Fly, les développeurs d'*Outriders*, ne connaissent toujours pas le nombre de ventes de leur jeu, et n'ont toujours reçu aucune royalties de la part de Square Enix. Il faut quand même savoir que le jeu a dépassé les 3.5 millions de joueurs le premier mois :

https://www.thegamer.com/outriders-studio-no-royalties/

Le pokemon de contrefaçon *Nexomon* sortira sur toutes les plateformes sauf le PC le 17 Septembre. Sauf le PC car il est déjà disponible sur Steam, iOS et Android. La suite, *Nexomon: Extinction*, est déjà sorti sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/nexo...s-september-17

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG-beat'Em up *Young Souls* est disponible sur Stadia et sortira en Automne sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/youn...-switch-and-pc




Le *Remake de Myst* sortira le 26 Août sur les XBox et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/myst...c-on-august-26




Voici le mod Dracula’s Castle pour *Skyrim Special Edition*, inspiré de Catlevania et disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/dracu...od-for-skyrim/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/53976

Un million de copies vendues pour *Chivalry 2* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/chiva...illion-copies/

*Sea of Thieves* a atteint les 4.8 millions de joueurs actifs le mois dernier, le cross-over avec Pirates des Caraïbes ayant un peu aidé :

https://www.gamesradar.com/sea-of-th...ean-crossover/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/sea-o...date-released/

Où ça parle et interviewe à propos du design particulier du jeu de puzzle *Toodee and Topdee* :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3868...and_Topdee.php

Voici le plateformer au centre de la terre, *Little Orpheus*, disponible sur Apple Arcade et qui doit sortir en 2021 sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lit...s-gone-rapture




Le beat'em up *Mayhem Brawler* sortira le 19 Août sur toutes les plateformes sauf les XBox Series :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/may...u-style-comics




Le jeu d'exploration-hacking *Recompile* sortira aussi le 19 Août sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rec...repare-arrivee




Selon des dataminers bien informés ou pas, il y aurait eu un mode multijoueur de prévu pour *The Last of Us Part 2* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ltiplayer-mode

----------


## Zerger

C'est fou, mais le moindre Monster-RPG me donne furieusement envie  ::lol:: 
J'ai déjà Coromon dans ma Wishlist car la démo m'avait beaucoup plus.
On sait un peu ce que ca vaut ce Nexomon? Le style Flash me fait un peu peur

----------


## KOUB

Le prochain opérateur de *Rainbow Six Siege* sera Osa, la première femme transgenre du roaster :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ender-operator




Les bureaux d'*Ubisoft* à Singapour sont sous enquête par la "Tripartite Alliance for Fair and Progressive Employment Practices in Singapore" pour harcèlement sexuel et agression sexuelle :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-sing...exual-assault/
https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-sin...investigation/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ual-harassment

Suite aux poursuites aux USA, la syndicalisation des travailleurs du jeu vidéo commence à frémir :

https://www.polygon.com/22627759/act...bor-organizing

*OnlyFans* essaie fort de redéfinir son image de marque en lançant un service de streaming pour tous publics :

https://gizmodo.com/onlyfans-has-a-n...ity-1847501360

C'est l'histoire courte d'un streameur qui voulait visiter les pays les plus dangereux de la planète pour faire parler de lui. Il est bloqué à Kaboul là et fait moins le malin :

https://www.slate.fr/story/214428/de...iles-routledge

----------


## Herman Speed

> le gros avantage d'intel.... C'est qu'ils ont leurs propres unités de production, pas obligé de faire la queue derriere Apple pour avoir un ticket chez TSMC...  et la video est franchement impressionnante quand on a vécu avec du hd intel  (720p low 4 the wink )  Coté gpu, ils ont quand meme collaboré avec AMD pour le soc nuc, et ils ont fait rentré du beau monde depuis... je suis confiant!  (plus qu'en leur proco  )


Intel vient de réserver de la prod chez TSMC. Tout le monde se bat pour de la FAB !  ::lol:: 

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Tec...test-chip-tech

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Voici *Patron* un city-builder sorti la semaine dernière sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pat...in-of-banished

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1538570/Patron/




Les remasters de *Crysis 2 et 3* auront du Ray-tracing sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/crysi...ng-only-on-pc/

Le premier DLC gratuit pour *Cyberpunk 2077* sortira en même temps que le patch 1.3 avec quelques trucs :

https://www.thegamer.com/upcoming-cy...-details-free/



*Space Invaders Invincible Collection* est disponible sur Switch et mobile :

https://www.thegamer.com/space-invad...witch-release/




Voici la bande-annonce du cross-over Assassin's Creed dans *Watch Dogs Legion*, qui arrivera le 24 Août :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ssassin-darcy/




Il y a un problème de sauvegarde sur les versions Playstation d'*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-investigated/

Le jeu d'horreur-aventure avec une pieuvre géante et du voyage dans le temps, *Kraken Academy*, sortira le 10 Septembre sur PC :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...kraken-academy




Bon, voilà, y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait que moi qui souffre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/it-looks-lik...i-in-fortnite/

----------


## Zodex

Le rayonnement culturel français.  :Sweat:

----------


## Higgins

C'est immonde. Fortnite est immonde. La culture populaire française est immonde. Tout est immonde.

----------


## 564.3

Je ne connaissais pas, heureusement que Fortnite et KOUB sont là pour améliorer ma culture. En approfondissant un peu, je découvre aussi qu'il y a un concours eurovision junior.
Bon, je me suis assez cultivé pour aujourd'hui… ref wikipedia pour ceux qui se demandent aussi d'où ça sort: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bim_bam_toi

----------


## Spawn

> C'est immonde. Fortnite est immonde. La culture populaire française est immonde. Tout est immonde.


Pas mieux.  :Indeed:

----------


## Maximelene

Tout ce sel pour une pauvre danse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

Non mais ils jouent qu'aux chiffres et aux lettres en écoutant du Boris Vian.

Je sais même pas ce qu'ils viennent faire sur un forum pour adulescent.

----------


## Higgins

> Tout ce sel pour une pauvre danse.


C'est pas ça une vraie danse de jeu vidéal, de notre temps on bougeait de manière COOL sur le dancefloor de Vampire The Masquerade.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Le beat'em up *Mayhem Brawler* sortira le 19 Août sur toutes les plateformes sauf les XBox Series :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/may...u-style-comics
> 
> https://youtu.be/p35mRsdZGtM


A ce niveau là ils auraient pu l'appeler Streets of Fight : Final Rage ça n'aurait même pas été le plus choquant

EDIT : ah ... selon indiemag, "Outre un système de statut sur les ennemis, l'originalité principale du jeu viendra de son univers.", très bien, faisons comme ça.

----------


## Maalak

Ca fait assez copie, en effet.
Maintenant, vu la qualité de l'original, il n'y aura pas forcément matière à se plaindre pour le consommateur sur celle de ce nouveau jeu est assez similaire, ce sera toujours bon à prendre.  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Du gameplay pour *Life is Strange True Colors*, qui sortira le 10 Septembre sur tout, moins la Switch, plus Stadia :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14496...-a-l-appui.htm




Le DLC du 25ème anniversaire de la série Ace Combat, JASDF (Japan Air Self Defense) Skin Series pour *Ace Combat 7: Skies Unknown* sortira le 31 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/ace-...ches-august-31




Un nouvel opus de la série *Ace Combat* est d'ailleurs en développement :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/new-...ment-with-ilca

Le jeu narratif *Goodbye Volcano High* est décalé à 2022 et subit un reboot narratif. Je veux pas dire que ça sent pas bon, mais le dernier reboot narratif dont j'ai entendu parlé, c'est celui d'un jeu de vampires :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/good...boot-announced

Apogee a annoncé le jeu d'aventures en monde ouvert *Elements*, prévu pour le 4ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/eleme...pc-in-q4-2022/




Le Patch 1.3 pour *Cyberpunk 2077* a été déployé aujourd'hui, en même temps que le premier DLC gratuit qui rajoute des trucs et une centaine de quêtes :

https://www.polygon.com/22629210/cyb...xbox-pc-stadia

Il semblerait que les recruteurs d'*Activision-Blizzard* approchent les employés qui soutiennent A Better ABK (Activision-Blizzard-King), qui dénoncent le harcélement sexuel et autre ainsi que les conditions de travail pourries. En effet, tout ce déballage rend bien difficile de recruter les gens dont ils ont besoin. C'est marrant, je croyais que c'était ça l'offre et la demande. Quand le boulot que tu proposes est pourri, y a personne qui en veut et il te faut donc améliorer ton offre. M'enfin bon, ça a dû se perdre quelque part derrière l'importance de la rémunération des actionnaires et les lootboxes :





Le développeur Jakefriend a refusé le contrat d'un éditeur lui offrant un demi-millions  de dollars et a écrit un long fil twitter pour expliquer pourquoi, profitant du fait qu'il n'avait pas signé de NDA. Et les conditions sont hallucinantes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indie-publishing-contracts/





Les développeurs d'Among Us ont découvert aujourd'hui le mode Imposteurs de *Fortnite* et bon, ils sont un peu déçus qu'on leur ait pas demandé de collaborer.vIls ont d'autres collaborations de prévues avec d'autres studios. Ils sont mignons :

https://www.pcgamer.com/among-us-dev...mpostors-mode/





C'est bien Pinhead de Hellraiser qui va arriver dans *Dead By Daylight*. Le perso est actuellement sur les serveurs de test et il pète la classe (comme dans le 1er et le 10ème film, un peu dans le 2ème et le 3ème et les autres n'existent pas) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hellraisers-...t-test-server/





Roblox est un jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions ... Et la modération, un peu aux fraises vu la tonne de contenu créé tous les jours, laisse passer les recréations de massacres par armes à feu, comme celui de la mosquée de Christchurch. Une fois mis au courant, Roblox a supprimé les "expériences" incriminées :

https://www.pcgamer.com/mass-shootin...y-onto-roblox/

Bêta ouverte pour *Diablo 2: Resurrected* du 20 au 23 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/diablo-2-res...-this-weekend/

Techland présentera les factions et le gameplay de *Dying Light 2 Stay Human* à la Gamescon qui arrive :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dying-light-...d-at-gamescom/

Le piratin ayant volé 600 millions de dollars de *cryptomonnaies* à la plateforme d'échange Poly Network et les ayant rendu, s'est vu donc offrir une récompense de 500.000 dollars ... Et un boulot :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-hacker-w...he-stole-from/

*Embracer* a encore acheté 3 studios (SmartPhone Labs, Fractured Byte et Demiurge Studios), avec la monnaie qui lui restait des 8 achats d'il y a deux semaines probablement :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050842035.html

*Starbreeze* a donné ses nombres : Payday 2 rapporte encore de l'argent et Payday 3 est en phase de production :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050842039.html

L'année dernière, l'équipe de développement d'*Aeon Must Die* avait explosé avec des accusations de harcélement, d'abus et de vol d'IP et de "crunch sans fin" contre le développeur Limestone Games. L'éditeur, Focus Home Interactive avait été obligé de mettre son nez dans l'affaire puis plus rien jusqu'à aujourd'hui, avec une bande-annonce de présentation du jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...h-allegations/




Il y a eu un *Pokemon Direct* aujourd'hui ... Et vous l'avez deviné ... Une nouvelle Switch Lite Pokemon sera disponible le 5 Novembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...een-announced/



Bon, ok, y a eu des infos sur les changements dans les remakes de *Pokémon Diamond and Pearl* :

https://kotaku.com/pokemon-diamond-a...-fo-1847083042

----------


## KOUB

Le MOBA *Pokemon Unite* sortira sur iOS et Android le 22 Septembre en crossplay avec la version Swtich :

https://kotaku.com/pokemon-unite-get...med-1847508202

Et évidemment, il y a la présentation plus en profondeurs du monde-ouvert *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* :

https://kotaku.com/heres-what-youll-...eus-1847097025




Wargaming a pris la décision de faire revenir un vaisseau dans *World Of Warships*, le USS Missouri, déjà sorti en 2016 et retiré en 2018 sous les protestations des joueurs qui trouvaient qu'il pétait un peu le jeu (à cause d'un effet de multiplication des crédits, si j'ai bien compris). Mais ils le font revenir non en tant qu'achetable avec la monnaie du jeu mais uniquement trouvable dans une lootbox. Ça gueule parmi les influenceurs avec beaucoup d'abonnés et Wargaming réfléchit :

https://kotaku.com/world-of-warships...ady-1847506495 

On a plus d'informations sur le left 4 dead contre des xénomorphes, *Aliens Fireteam Elite* avec équipe de 3 joueurs, 5 classes, 30 armes, 70 pièces d'équipement, 11 races de xénomorphes ... Et il y aura un système de saisons, gratuites et sans lootboxes ni microtransactions. Il y aura aussi un mode solo hors-ligne et la mise à jour pour les consoles de nouvelle génération sera gratuite :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14495...u-d-action.htm

Le jeu d'exploration-aventure-narratif avec des puzzles *OPUS: Echo of Starsong* sortira le 1er Septembre sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/opus...es-september-1

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...o_of_Starsong/




Bon. Kazuma Kiryu dans *Super Monkey Ball: Banana Mania*. Parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/supe...-yakuza-series




*Biomutant* s'est écoulé à un million d'exemplaires, et *Valheim* à 7.9 millions :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/biomu...-respectively/

Où ça parle de design minimaliste dans *Mini Motorways* :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3868...minimalism.php

Le jeu de stratégie post-apo *Sheltered 2* a été annoncé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/she...erres-factions

----------


## Maximelene

> Et évidemment, il y a la présentation plus en profondeurs du monde-ouvert *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/heres-what-youll-...eus-1847097025
> 
> https://youtu.be/QRsbFmM37T4


Ça rame moins, mais c'est toujours aussi moche.

----------


## Illynir

Ah ça pour être moche, c'est bien moche oui.

Espérons que le gameplay sauve le truc parce qu'il restera que ça là.

Cooly en sueur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

On parle de la Switch, c'est inclus dans le package, ça.

----------


## cooly08

> Ah ça pour être moche, c'est bien moche oui.
> 
> Espérons que le gameplay sauve le truc parce qu'il restera que ça là.
> 
> Cooly en sueur.


Pourquoi ? Je n'ai jamais touché à un pokémon.
Y a un mode photo c'est ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Zodex

> Le Patch 1.3 pour *Cyberpunk 2077* a été déployé aujourd'hui, en même temps que le premier DLC gratuit qui rajoute des trucs et une centaine de quêtes :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22629210/cyb...xbox-pc-stadia


Alors le DLC gratuit ne rajoute pas une centaine de quêtes, ça serait fou, il comprend des correctifs pour 85 quêtes (ce qui me paraît déjà pas mal)...  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Ah les patchs s'appellent des DLC maintenant?

----------


## Illynir

> Pourquoi ? Je n'ai jamais touché à un pokémon.
> Y a un mode photo c'est ça ?


Le mode photo c'est le framerate du jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah les patchs s'appellent des DLC maintenant?


Comme les mises à jour  ::ninja:: 

Ça me rappelle une discussion qui a eu lieu il y a bien 6 mois sur ce topic, et je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## cooly08

> Le mode photo c'est le framerate du jeu


Ha !  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

> Ah les patchs s'appellent des DLC maintenant?


Dans l'article il est question d'un dlc gratuit de trucs cosmétiques à télécharger ainsi que des ajouts d'"options de quêtes", quelque soit la signification de ça, et en même temps y'a une mise à jour du jeu avec un patch qui corrige des bugs. Je trouve ça plutôt clair.

----------


## comodorecass

> Ah ça pour être moche, c'est bien moche oui.
> 
> Espérons que le gameplay sauve le truc parce qu'il restera que ça là.
> 
> Cooly en sueur.


C'est assez hideux en effet. On croirait que le jeu est basé uniquement sur la zone la plus vilaine du dernier opus, les fameuses terres sauvages. Une zone plate, avec des textures de PS2 (pas les meilleurs jeux) et du clipping a gogo. Pas chaud du tout de cet opus (comme tous les derniers depuis Black and White).

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ah les patchs s'appellent des DLC maintenant?


Ca fait un moment que Creative Assembly ne sortait des patchs correctifs que pendant les DLC (payant hein les DLC, les correctifs eux étaient gratuits). Bon ils ont recommencé à sortir des patchs seuls parce que leurs clients commençaient à se rendre compte qu'ils étaient pris pour des cons.

Par contre, ils sont toujours aussi bons pour intégrer des nouveaux bugs dans leurs correctifs.

A croire qu'ils le font exprès tellement la barre est placée haute.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

C'est la fin de la fin de la guerre entre l'alliance PAPI et l'Imperium dans *EVE Online*. L'alliance PAPI a cessé les hostilités mais l'Imperium continue parce qu'ils sont vraiment pas contents :

https://www.polygon.com/features/226...ins-papi-loses

*Cloud Gardens* est un jeu de puzzle dans la veine d'Islanders ou Dorfromantik, disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pre...s-early-access




L'outil d’auto-édition de l'*Epic Game Store*, qui permettra aux éditeurs de faire leurs pages Epic eux-mêmes sous certaines conditions évidemment, est en bêta :

https://kotaku.com/epic-store-adds-s...-lo-1847511706

Tobias Springer, le développeur de *Shapez.io* explique le succès de son jeu sur Steam, données à l'appui. Spoiler : Il ne parle pas du stream d'Izual et c'est bien triste :

https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Simo..._Steam_hit.php

La simulation féline *Catlateral Damage: Remeowstered* sortira sur toutes les consoles et PC le 15 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/catl...-switch-and-pc




L'action-RPG *El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron* sortira le 2 Septembre sur PC, avec quelques bonus en plus :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...-bonus-goodies

*Blue Box* promet d'offrir le jeu d'horreur *Abandoned* (qui n'est pas Silent Hill, arrêtez avec ça) à tous ceux ayant acheté The Haunting: Blood Water Curse, un de leurs jeux en accès anticipé qui ne sont jamais sorti. Et ils offriront The Haunting: Blood Water Curse pour tout achat d'Abandonned. Ouais, ça sent pas bien bon quand même c't'histoire :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ab.../1100-6495306/
https://www.thegamer.com/abandoned-f...d-water-curse/

Les jeux en ligne d'*EA* semble avoir un problème actuellement :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ving-problems/

Vous vous souvenez du pet-rock ? Le caillou animal de compagnie ? Voilà. Bien. Je vous présente maintenant différentes images de cailloux, de couleurs légèrement différentes, qui se vendent en NFT jusqu'à 272.679 dollars. Voilà. Y a des gens qui ont publié aujourd'hui une avancée majeure dans la technologie de la fusion nucléaire. Mais je pense toujours que l'humanité fonce dans le mur de l'extinction de masse à toute vitesse :

https://gizmodo.com/people-are-shell...cks-1847508926

Il semble que *Windows 11*, qui sort cet automne, rendra un peu plus difficile de changer de navigateur internet (faudra pas rater une case à cocher) :

https://gizmodo.com/windows-11-is-ma...-br-1847510904

Le FPS *Squad* vient de rajouter une carte en Afghanistan :

https://nofrag.com/squad-arrive-en-2...n-afghanistan/




*My Friendly Neighborhood* est un jeu d'horreur inspiré de Sesame Street (Oui, tout est louche dans cette émission), qui sortira bientôt sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/my-friendly-...t-horror-game/

----------


## Ruvon

> Le FPS *Squad* vient de rajouter une carte en Afghanistan :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/squad-arrive-en-2...n-afghanistan/
> 
> https://youtu.be/1GrJkYnepVA


Quel timing  :Perfect:

----------


## Herman Speed

> Il semble que *Windows 11*, qui sort cet automne, rendra un peu plus difficile de changer de navigateur internet (faudra pas rater une case à cocher) :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/windows-11-is-ma...-br-1847510904


Ils cherchent les problèmes avec la Commission Européenne. Ils sont têtus tout de même.

Microsoft Corp. v. Commission

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micros..._v._Commission

Abus de position dominante: la Commission sanctionne Microsoft pour non-respect de ses engagements concernant le choix du navigateur

https://ec.europa.eu/commission/pres...l/fr/IP_13_196

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Spawn

> Poy poy encore,
> 
> C'est la fin de la fin de la guerre entre l'alliance PAPI et l'Imperium dans *EVE Online*. L'alliance PAPI a cessé les hostilités mais l'Imperium continue parce qu'ils sont vraiment pas contents :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/features/226...ins-papi-loses


EVE Online  :Emo: 

J'y ai joué quelques mois y'a plusieurs années déjà, ma vie sociale m'avait dit "profite parce-que ça va pas durer  :tired: "




> Il semble que *Windows 11*, qui sort cet automne, rendra un peu plus difficile de changer de navigateur internet (faudra pas rater une case à cocher) :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/windows-11-is-ma...-br-1847510904


Viendez sur Linux les gens, on y est bieng  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Viendez sur Linux les gens, on y est bieng


Et perdre 75% des mes jeux, oui j'arrive  ::lol::

----------


## Garrluk

Tout ne marche pas toujours sous Linux, mais aujourd'hui on a accès facilement à bien plus de 25% des jeux.

----------


## Spawn

> Et perdre 75% des mes jeux, oui j'arrive


Effectivement, si on prend les 51000 jeux sur Steam (par exemple) reportés sur les 15779 qui y fonctionnent, ça fait environ 30%.

Mais je suis sûr que sur l'ensemble de tes jeux à toi, tu as au moins 75% qui fonctionnent sur Steam  ::P:

----------


## ZenZ

> Bon, je me suis assez cultivé pour aujourd'hui… ref wikipedia pour ceux qui se demandent aussi d'où ça sort: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bim_bam_toi


Tout ce que je retiens c'est que ça s'est mieux vendu en Belgique qu'en France  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

C'est impossible de pas être tombé sur le tiktok de jujufitcat, même sans le vouloir. Ca trainait partout sur le net à l'époque

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Effectivement, si on prend les 51000 jeux sur Steam (par exemple) reportés sur les 15779 qui y fonctionnent, ça fait environ 30%.
> 
> Mais je suis sûr que sur l'ensemble de tes jeux à toi, tu as au moins 75% qui fonctionnent sur Steam


J'ai taunt mais c'est vraiment le truc qui m'avait refroidi quand j'avais testé une install d'Unbuntu il y a quelque années.
Pas mal de jeux n'étaient pas supportés, fallait faire des bidouilles pour faire marcher d'autres, je suis retourné sur Windows par flemmardise.

----------


## Maalak

Ton espoir s'appelle la Steam Deck du coup, qui devrait assez fortement améliorer le support Linux des jeux proposés.  ::P: 
Enfin bon, ça ne vaudra jamais Windows tout de même, mais conviendra très largement aux linuxiens.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est impossible de pas être tombé sur le tiktok de jujufitcat, même sans le vouloir. Ca trainait partout sur le net à l'époque


C'est là qu'on voit les mauvais comme moi qui ne suivent pas assez la hype… mais j'essaie de me rattraper, je suis au moins le topic des news de KOUB  :;): 




> J'ai taunt mais c'est vraiment le truc qui m'avait refroidi quand j'avais testé une install d'Unbuntu il y a quelque années.
> Pas mal de jeux n'étaient pas supportés, fallait faire des bidouilles pour faire marcher d'autres, je suis retourné sur Windows par flemmardise.


Ça va changer fissa tout ça, avec Steam Deck et la nouvelle version de Proton + les ajustements des devs. J'attends encore de voir, mais au pire ça va aider.
Edit: grillé

----------


## Garrluk

Même sans Steam Deck, le support Linux de Steam est déjà vraiment bien et à part quelques jeux multis (à cause des diverses logiciels anti-triche), la plupart des jeux tournent bien sans avoir rien à bidouiller.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Ton espoir s'appelle la Steam Deck du coup, qui devrait assez fortement améliorer le support Linux des jeux proposés. 
> Enfin bon, ça ne vaudra jamais Windows tout de même, mais conviendra très largement aux linuxiens.


L'ARRIVEE DU STEAM OS 3 ! 



C'est ainsi que le reigne de Linux chez les Gamerz arriva. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/SteamOS/com...ble_to_run_it/

----------


## 564.3

> L'ARRIVEE DU STEAM OS 3 !


On va peut-être pas changer de distribution non plus pour ça  ::ninja:: 
Pour l'instant ça marche bien avec seulement le client Steam Linux. On verra s'il y a des dépendances qui posent problème, mais ça sera probablement rapidement packagé et click & play pour pas mal de distribs.

Mon problème c'est surtout que j'ai formaté mon gros SSD en partoche Windows, surtout pour la VR où y a déjà assez d'emmerdes sans avoir une config non supportée.
Mais du coup sous Linux je ne joue plus qu'aux jeux natifs et éventuellement quelques petits jeux rapides pour lesquels j'ai la flemme de rebooter.
Enfin on verra comment ça évolue, je vais peut-être changer la répartition le jour où j'achète du stockage.

----------


## Illynir

De toute façon vous pourrez installer Windows sur Steam Deck si le cœur vous en dit, ils ne veulent juste pas payer une licence à Microsoft c'est tout.

Et oui, les jeux sur Linux fonctionnent pour la très grande majorité très bien depuis l'arrivé de Proton et Lutris, on est très très loin des 25% lu au dessus.

----------


## cooly08

Oh je détecte une infinite loop.
La matrice a bugé.

----------


## Maximelene

Si on prend les 51000 jeux sur Steam (par exemple) reportés sur les 15779 qui y fonctionnent, ça fait environ 30%.  ::ninja::

----------


## Munshine

> Ton espoir s'appelle la Steam Deck du coup, qui devrait assez fortement améliorer le support Linux des jeux proposés. 
> Enfin bon, ça ne vaudra jamais Windows tout de même, mais conviendra très largement aux linuxiens.


La Steam Deck est beaucoup moins puissante qu'une PS5.
De toute façon, le support de Windows 10 s’arrête en 2025.
Moi ce qui me fait le plus chier c'est le prix démentiel actuel des cartes graphiques avec une tendance à la hausse qui ne s'arrête pas.

----------


## Garrluk

C'est surtout parce que personne ne s'est amusé à écrire des rapport pour les 35k assets swaps.
Mais si vous voulez vraiment y jouer, ils marchent pour la plupart sûrement aussi bien que sous Windows.

----------


## Illynir

> Si on prend les 51000 jeux sur Steam (par exemple) reportés sur les 15779 qui y fonctionnent, ça fait environ 30%.


C'est communautaire, c'est juste que les gens ont du goût et n'ont pas testé tous les hentai disponible sur Steam, ce qui représente environs 50% du catalogue.  ::ninja:: 

Mais si on prend le rapport nombre de jeux testés versus nombre de jeux reportés qui fonctionnent réellement, on est déjà à 80% sur cette liste. Ce qui est un chiffre plus proche de la réalité. 

La solution serait d'envoyer Baalim pour aller tester tous les jeux manquant vu qu'il les as tous.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, ca fait toujours pas 100%
Donc je vais pas passer sur Linux pour une histoire de navigateur internet par défaut  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Bof ça va, dans les 20% restant la plupart ce sont des jeux qui bloquent à cause du système antitriche, et comme tu es trop vieux pour du multi compétitif c'est bon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Coup de chance ou tu m'as vu râlé hier sur le discord de la baston ?  ::O:

----------


## madgic

Et comment sous Linux installer tous les jeux gratuits que j'ai eu par Epic dont je ne jouerai jamais  ::siffle:: 

J'en suis resté à ce que le launcher Epic ne marchait pas sous Linux.

----------


## 564.3

> Et comment sous Linux installer tous les jeux gratuits que j'ai eu par Epic dont je ne jouerai jamais 
> 
> J'en suis resté à ce que le launcher Epic ne marchait pas sous Linux.


Je n'ai pas testé, mais ça a l'air d'aller https://twitter.com/LutrisGaming/sta...52969816018948
Je suis aussi tombé sur un outil dédié https://github.com/Heroic-Games-Laun...cGamesLauncher
Pour ceux sur Steam Deck, il y aura probablement rapidos un package.

----------


## Spawn

> Et comment sous Linux installer tous les jeux gratuits que j'ai eu par Epic dont je ne jouerai jamais 
> 
> J'en suis resté à ce que le launcher Epic ne marchait pas sous Linux.


En passant par Lutris, ça marche relativement bien, pareil pour Battle.net etc.. Bref, on peut vraiment jouer sur Linux aujourd'hui, c'est plus les années 2000.

----------


## Illynir

En exclusivité mondial non repertorié pour une raison que j'ignore, la réponse d'Intel au DLSS pour ses GPU, appelé sobrement XeSS, qui sera ouvert et open source comme le FSR d'AMD mais avec les "motions vector" en plus via IA.

----------


## Greensun97

> C'est communautaire, c'est juste que les gens ont du goût et n'ont pas testé tous les hentai disponible sur Steam, ce qui représente environs 50% du catalogue.


A bon, il y autre chose que du hentai sur Steam? ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> En exclusivité mondial non repertorié pour une raison que j'ignore, la réponse d'Intel au DLSS pour ses GPU, appelé sobrement XeSS, qui sera ouvert et open source comme le FSR d'AMD mais avec les "motions vector" en plus via IA.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxe4xFKMqzU


C'est bô tous ces tuyaux.  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

Je savais que ça te plairait quand j'ai vu ça, tu dois être le fils caché de Mario et Luigi.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Pourquoi caché ?  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Des clés de pré-commande pour *Frostpunk 2* ont commencé à apparaître sur le site de revente heu-bof-bof Kinguin. C'est évidemment un bon gros scam des familles :

https://kotaku.com/frostpunk-2-is-al...s-d-1847517052





*ScummVM* vient de rajouter le support de Macromedia Director, ce qui devrait permettre de relancer des jeux sur CD datant des années 90, les meilleures années du jeu vidéo selon les boomers :

https://kotaku.com/scummvm-is-bringi...ack-1847517151

Le jeu pour mobiles *PUBG: New State*, soit comme PUBG mais dans le futur, sortira le 8 Octobre sur iOS :

https://www.thegamer.com/pubg-new-st...preorders-ios/

Le jeu d'aventure-exploration *Syberia: The World Before* sortira le 10 Décembre sur PC et en 2022 sur consoles. Les configurations conseillées sont dans l'article de DSOG :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/sybe...2-for-consoles
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/syber...ents-revealed/




Le FPS rétrofuturiste *ExeKiller* a été annoncé :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/exeki...shots-trailer/




Le remake de *Myst* sortira le 26 Août sur PC et sur le GamePass :

https://www.pcgamer.com/myst-remake-...-on-august-26/




Un streameur a eu l'idée que je m’abstiendrai de caractériser de faire comme dans *les Sims* mais en vrai, en suivant les commandes des spectateurs et ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/irl-sims-str...s-youd-expect/

*Intel* donne des infos sur ses cartes graphiques :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-alchemist-gpu-xe-core/

*Intel* donne des infos sur ses nouveaux CPUs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-alder-...ficient-cores/

*Intel* donne des infos sur son Xe Super Sampling, son DLSS perso :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-xess-xe-super-sampling/

C'est l'histoire de Lendel Farjado, qui a fait des skins via le programme TennoGen pour *Warframe*, le jeu de ninjas de l'espace. Le problème éthique du programme est qu'il fonctionne sur les propositions des artistes, qui ne gagnent de l'argent que si leurs skins se vendent (30% des ventes, ce qui est quand même pas mal). Lendel Farjado, en tous cas, a eu du succès et gagne plein d'argent :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-artist-...arframe-skins/

Un événement "faible gravité" a lieu dans *Dying Light* jusqu'au 1er Septembre. Toute l'explication est dans le titre de l'événement :

https://nofrag.com/un-evenement-temp...r-dying-light/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le Kalof annuel *Call of Duty Vanguard* aura un mode Champion Hill, qui fera s'affronter des équipes de 3 joueurs en round successifs jusqu'à ce qu'il n'en reste qu'une, chaque équipe ayant 8 "vies" :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...battle-royale/

*Sledgehammer Games*, qui fait partie d'Activision-Blizzard, a suggéré qu'ils pourraient faire autre chose que du Kalof. Je crois qu'ils ont pas bien compris l'orientation de l'entreprise :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-future-games/

Jean-François Dugas, le directeur créatif de *Marvel’s Guardians Of The Galaxy*, qui sortira sur toutes les plateformes le 26 Octobre, parle de sa passion pour la pêche à la mouche. Non, évidemment, il parle du jeu et ne dit pas qu'il est pourri :

https://www.thegamer.com/guardians-o...e-mass-effect/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...as-the-movies/

Là, ça parle de la bande-son de *Marvel's Guardians Of The Galaxy* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ma.../1100-6495323/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la *GTA Remastered Trilogy* (GTA 3, Vice City et San Andreas) sortirait en 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-remaste...as-gta-3-2022/

Grimlore Games (Spellforce 3) recrute pour un action-RPG qui a pour nom de code *Project Minerva* :

https://www.thegamer.com/spellforce-...oject-minerva/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Koub, je pense que ça devrait être ça dans ta signature " Selon des gens bien informés ou pas"  ::ninja:: 
Merci pour les news sinon  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Un streameur a eu l'idée que je m’abstiendrai de caractériser de faire comme dans *les Sims* mais en vrai, en suivant les commandes des spectateurs et ... :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/irl-sims-str...s-youd-expect/


C'est à la fois débile, et impressionnant.

----------


## KOUB

L'action-plateformer *Galaxy Tales: Story of Rapunzel* a été annoncé sur PS4, Switch et PC. Le jeu sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 27 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/2d-a...-switch-and-pc




Le MMORPG *Lineage W* a été annoncé pour PS5, Switch, PC, iOS et Android pour 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/mmor...os-and-android

*Quake Remastered* a été évalué en Corée et par l'ESRB sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/quak...-switch-and-pc

l'ESRB a aussi évalué une *Disney Classic Games Collection* qui comprend les jeux du Roi Lion, Aladin, et du Livre de la Jungle, pour consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/esrb...-switch-and-pc

Le roguelite *Metal Dogs* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 25 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/meta...s-on-august-25

Le JRPG *Blue Reflection: Second Light*, qui doit sortir le 9 Novembre sur PS4, Switch et PC, donne des infos supplémentaires :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/blue...-and-fragments

Le remaster HD non-officiel de *Star Wars Battlefront 2* (non, pas celui avec les lootboxes, celui de 2005) a reçu une nouvelle mise à jour avec deux cartes supplémentaires :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/star-...-two-new-maps/

Il est possible de jouer gratuitement à *Star Citizen* jusqu'au 27 Août, histoire de se rendre compte :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/star-...l-august-27th/

Voici le metroid-like *Temple Of Snek*, comme Snake mais en moderne, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tem...e-mode-metroid




Le jeu d'action-aventures *Arietta of Spirits* sortira le 20 Août sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ari...esprits-arrive

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ta_of_Spirits/




Le jeu de gestion de l'enfer, *Hell Architect* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hel...ce-jeu-gestion




Le jeu de diplomatie/romance *Ambition: A Minuet In Power* est sorti hier sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/amb...cy-sim-out-now

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...nuet_in_Power/

Le Halo/Portal *Splitgate* va rester en bêta un moment. Téléchargé 10 millions de fois en 30 jours, les développeurs n'avaient pas prévu le succès et doivent revoir leur infrastructure :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-under-30-days

Les vieux connaissent la légende des renards menant à des trésors cachés dans *Skyrim*. Et bien ce n'est pas totalement faux :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ally-explained








Il y a Stadia qui achète de studios de développement avant de virer tout le monde. Il y a Amazon qui dépense des milliards à faire des jeux vidéos de façon totalement inefficace. Et il y a Sony, qui a monté pendant 5 ans un studio à Manchester, spécialisé dans le PlayStation VR, pour un jeu d'hélicoptère nommé *CSAR: Combat, Search, and Rescue*, et qui vient de le fermer soudainement le 5 Février. En cause, l'inefficacité complète du studio, due à un management particulièrement incompétent selon d'anciens développeurs anonymes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842089.html
https://www.polygon.com/2021/8/19/22...escue-canceled

----------


## Higgins

Quake est dispo sur Switch, et y a un nouvel épisode créé par MachineGames (qui doit être dispo pour PC, ou alors très bientôt).

----------


## KOUB

Le télétravail, c'est bien, c'est pas pour tout le monde, mais la possibilité est en général au moins appréciée. C'est pour gâcher tout ça que Facebook annonce *Horizon Workrooms*, pour travailler dans un bureau en réalité virtuelle avec vos collègues :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/19/f...working-in-vr/




D'ailleurs, la FTC relance la poursuite antitrust contre *Facebook* :

https://gizmodo.com/ftc-refiles-hist...rie-1847517634

Aujourd'hui sont sortis *Twelve Minutes, Recompile et Tetris Effect Connected* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...our-47876.html










Des joueurs pro japonais de Street Fighter V ont forcé un streameur à harceler des streameurs et surtout des streameuses, via un "Batsu". C'est un jeu débile dans l'idée débile du "pas cap" avec un gage si le défi n'est pas rempli. Évidemment, les trois débiles, Kawano et Jyobin d'une part, et Kappy Games d'autres part s'excusent profusément :

https://kotaku.com/street-fighter-pr...ers-1847516337

----------


## Maximelene

> Le télétravail, c'est bien, c'est pas pour tout le monde, mais la possibilité est en général au moins appréciée. C'est pour gâcher tout ça que Facebook annonce *Horizon Workrooms*, pour travailler dans un bureau en réalité virtuelle avec vos collègues :
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/19/f...working-in-vr/
> 
> https://youtu.be/-Efrhr3iZu4


J'aime beaucoup le "*In my opinion* it didn't exist before". C'est évidemment faux (des trucs comme VR Spatial existent depuis longtemps), mais comme il dit que c'est son opinion (quand bien-même ça n'a rien d'une opinion), tout va bien.

----------


## 564.3

> J'aime beaucoup le "*In my opinion* it didn't exist before". C'est évidemment faux (des trucs comme VR Spatial existent depuis longtemps), mais comme il dit que c'est son opinion (quand bien-même ça n'a rien d'une opinion), tout va bien.


Après vu l'extrait on ne sait pas trop à quelles spécificités il pense.

VR Spatial est plutôt un desktop virtuel solo pour ce que j'en vois.
Edit: en fait il y a un aspect écran partagé classique, ça n'utilise pas vraiment l'arrangement spatial multi-utilisateur, un espace commun

BigScreen fait du multijoueur depuis 2016. Certains ouvrent une salle publique histoire de discuter avec des gens qui passent, d'autres se font des sortes de LAN parties.
Pas mal de podcasts ou interviews en VR se font avec aussi, on peut avoir un écran perso avec ses notes, un écran partagé projeté en grand montré à tous, etc. Et ça fait une vidéo sympa à la fin.
Edit: un trailer court de 2019 qui montre bien les possibilités https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcZmUzSWDx8

Sinon il y a des applis collaboratives plus pro, du genre https://www.meetinvr.com/

----------


## runner

> C'est impossible de pas être tombé sur le tiktok de jujufitcat, même sans le vouloir. Ca trainait partout sur le net à l'époque
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> .


C'est qui jujufitcat? Je ne suis jamais allé sur tiktok, est-ce grave docteur ?

----------


## Ventilo

> C'est qui jujufitcat? Je ne suis jamais allé sur tiktok, est-ce grave docteur ?


La copine de thiboinshape. Easy quoi.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Voici la première bande-annonce pour *NHL 22*, qui fait pour la première fois connaissance avec le moteur Frostbite. Le jeu sortira sur les XBox et les Playstations le 15 Octobre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...he-first-time/




*Microsoft Flight Simulator* repousse sa prochaine mise à jour, concernant l'Autriche, la Suisse et l'Allemagne au 7 Septembre ... Eeeeeet fêtera son anniversaire via un événement qui aura lieu du 6 au 10 Septembre. L'anniversaire était le 18 Août, mais bon, ils étaient occupés avec la prochaine mise à jour :

https://www.gamesradar.com/microsoft...-world-update/

Le mode PvP de *Deathloop*, l'exclusivité Microsoft sur PS5, sera trop cool :

https://www.pcgamer.com/deathloop-pv...t-for-players/




J'ai failli y croire ! Une nouvelle version de Skyrim est bien entendu annoncée pour le 11 Novembre. Nommée *Skyrim Anniversary Edition*, elle comprendra tous les add-ons et plus de 500 nouvelles quêtes, boss, donjons, et autres trucs du Creation Club, dont ... La pêche ! Évidemment, tout sera optimisé pour PS5 et XBox Series et vous aurez un upgrade  gratuit si vous possédez une version sur consoles d'ancienne génération. Par contre, vous n'aurez droit qu'à la pêche, au mode survie et à la quête Saints and Seducers, faudra payer pour en avoir plus :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrim-is-ge...ter-this-year/
https://www.polygon.com/22633124/sky...xt-gen-fishing
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ore-47880.html

Présentation des 6 royaumes du jeu d'action-aventure *Lost in Random*, qui doit sortir le 10 Septembre sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14504...x-royaumes.htm

Focus Home Interactive n'a trouvé aucun problème dans la gestion du studio de développement du beat'em up *Aeon Must Die* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...devs-cry-foul/

Le logiciel anti-triche intégré de *Call of Duty: Warzone* a été grandement amélioré (enfin dirons certains), apparemment suffisamment pour éradiquer le marché de revente de comptes piratés :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...odern-warfare/
https://www.gamesradar.com/warzone-a...-supply-chain/

Examen de l'état actuel de *Cyberkeupon 2077* après 9 mois de patchs (et de crunch des développeurs) : Ça va mieux mais les voitures partent toujours facilement en couille :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-2...-3-patch-cars/

*Quake* est donc ressorti en version un poil remasterisée sur toutes les plateformes. Pour le PC, l'upgrade sera une mise à jour gratuite. La version remasterisée comprend les extensions Scourge of Armagon, Dissolution of Eternity, et Dimension of the Past en plus d'une nouvelle campagne. Ha ... Et le tout est évidemment en crossplay. Et y a du mutijoueur en écran splitté et à l'occasion, le remaster, Quake 2 et Quake 3 Arena entre dans le Game Pass :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rte-47878.html
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/qua...r-its-birthday
https://www.polygon.com/22632873/xbo...arena-remaster




Le jeu d'aventure-exploration *AWAY: The Survival Series* a été annoncé sur Playstation et PC le 1er Octobre. Une version XBox est prévue pour plus tard. Probablement :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/away...s-september-28




Aujourd'hui était aussi la journée de présentation du Kalof annuel, *Call of Duty: Vanguard*. Y a une campagne solo et c'est un peu après la seconde guerre mondiale et d'autres infos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cod-vanguard...paign-preview/




Les moddeurs ne font pas que mettre les personnages principaux à poil. Il peuvent aussi améliorer l’accessibilité des jeux vidéos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-modders-...ne-play-games/

Il semble bien, selon des personnes bien informées, ou pas, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas vraiment, que le prix de votre course *Uber* augmente grandement quand la batterie de votre téléphone est en-dessous de 20% de charge :





*EDIT :* C'est du gros fake.

*OnlyFans* va bannir les contenus "sexuellement explicites", sans plus de précision. Ouais, c'est étonnant :

https://gizmodo.com/onlyfans-is-bann...rea-1847519462

Lors du crash des cryptomonnaies du 19 Mai, la plateforme d'échange *Binance*, qui avait aussi quelques problèmes d'enquête pour blanchiment d'argent, a planté, ce qui a empêché les utilisateurs paniqués de vendre leurs cryptomonnaies qui valaient de moins en moins. Et c'est un peu compliqué de poursuivre Binance, qui a des conditions d'utilisations bien pourries, est basée à Hong-Kong, et n'a pas d'adresse. Mais ils essaient de se regrouper pour arriver à quelque chose :

https://gizmodo.com/traders-claiming...bin-1847517909

*Apple* a mis au point un outil de détection de photos pédopornographiques dans les appareils de la marque. L'idée est de détecter des photos connues. Ça pose quelques questions éthiques mais surtout ... L'algorithme peut produire de faux positifs, ce qui pose beaucoup plus de problèmes, en particulier si des gens, pas très bien intentionnés, mettait un faux positif sur votre dos :

https://gizmodo.com/apples-not-diggi...one-1847509340

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Poy poy de la nuit,
> 
> Voici la première bande-annonce pour *NHL 22*, qui fait pour *la première fois* connaissance avec le *moteur Frostbite*. Le jeu sortira sur les XBox et les Playstations le 15 Octobre :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...he-first-time/
> 
> https://youtu.be/0RKtpwPUzF0


Sachant que ça va faire 5-6 ans que c'est le cas pour Madden et FIFA, et que les séries se font toujours épinglées pour un gameplay et une qualité médiocre ("Des bugs? Attendez le n+1, ce sera la bonne, promis"), et que les NHL n'échappent pas non plus à la règle du "more of the same" et/ou système de jeu pété (déjà le cas durant les années 2000 avec les épisodes PC, on ne perd pas les bonnes habitudes)...  
Je mise sur une énième saison à base de "Why NHL 22 is fu*** up (again)". Et de "Vivement que 2K reprenne les rênes" (pour vous dire à quel point c'est désespérant  ::ninja:: )

----------


## runner

> La copine de thiboinshape. Easy quoi.


Connait pas.

----------


## Ventilo

La news sur onlyfans... Anecdotique pour la majorité des gens, rien à voir avec les jeux vidéos, mais une belle avancée du puritanisme américain. A rapprocher des vidéos du JDG sur Duke Nukem, des pressions de Master Cards contre Pornhub.. 
Un beau moment d'hypocrisie dans un monde ou Bella Thorne récolte plus de 1 million de dollar en promettant juste une photo d'elle (en bikini, l'arnaque  :Cell: ) ou la moindre photo d'une modèle fait des milliers de vues sur intagram..

----------


## Eloso

> Sachant que ça va faire 5-6 ans que c'est le cas pour Madden et FIFA, et que les séries se font toujours épinglées pour un gameplay et une qualité médiocre ("Des bugs? Attendez le n+1, ce sera la bonne, promis"), et que les NHL n'échappent pas non plus à la règle du "more of the same" et/ou système de jeu pété (déjà le cas durant les années 2000 avec les épisodes PC, on ne perd pas les bonnes habitudes)...  
> Je mise sur une énième saison à base de "Why NHL 22 is fu*** up (again)". Et de "Vivement que 2K reprenne les rênes" (pour vous dire à quel point c'est désespérant )


Désespérant effectivement  ::cry::

----------


## Sharn

> La news sur onlyfans... Anecdotique pour la majorité des gens, rien à voir avec les jeux vidéos, mais une belle avancée du puritanisme américain. A rapprocher des vidéos du JDG sur Duke Nukem, des pressions de Master Cards contre Pornhub.. 
> Un beau moment d'hypocrisie dans un monde ou Bella Thorne récolte plus de 1 million de dollar en promettant juste une photo d'elle (en bikini, l'arnaque ) ou la moindre photo d'une modèle fait des milliers de vues sur intagram..


Je vois vraiment pas le rapport.  ::lol::

----------


## skyblazer

Il semblerait que ce soit plus pour un problème lié aux retombées juridiques potentielles d'activités illégales (blanchiment d'argent, proxénétisme) qui pourraient avoir lieu dans le cadre de production de contenu pour adulte "amateur". Dans le cas des investisseurs/régies publicitaires, c'est vrai que c'est plutôt le puritanisme qui parle, et ça fait chier.

----------


## Higgins

Mais il va rester quoi de OnlyFans s'ils enlèvent le cul?
Vraie question hein, c'est pas une vanne.

----------


## Molina

> Poy poy de la nuit,
> 
> 
> Il semble bien, selon des personnes bien informées, ou pas, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas vraiment, que le prix de votre course *Uber* augmente grandement quand la batterie de votre téléphone est en-dessous de 20% de charge :


Gaffe Koub, tu commences à mettre de plus en plus de news sans rapport avec le JV  ::trollface:: 
Sinon, ce truc d'uber me fait doucement rigoler tellement c'est vicieux.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais il va rester quoi de OnlyFans s'ils enlèvent le cul?
> Vraie question hein, c'est pas une vanne.


Quand tu lis l'article en lien, tu constates que c'est effectivement une interrogation partagée.

----------


## Higgins

Zut, ça m'apprendra à pas cliquer sur les liens!

----------


## Herman Speed

Bonobo et Juliette, une histoire d'amour brisée par l'intolérance.   ::'(: 

Le zoo d'Anvers à contacté Adi Timmermans pour lui demander de limiter ses contacts avec le chimpanzé.

https://www.dhnet.be/buzz/animaux/ce...78e245ca77a073

Je viens de découvrir qu'il existe des chimpanzés de compagnie !  :Cafe1: 



Fascinant.

----------


## Higgins

Herman, ce n'est pas parce qu'on est vendredi qu'il faut être stone à 10h du matin.

----------


## Louck

Je ne sais pas ce que fout la news d'OnlyFans dans le topic des JV, mais why not  ::lol:: .




> Mais il va rester quoi de OnlyFans s'ils enlèvent le cul?
> Vraie question hein, c'est pas une vanne.


Des créateurs les ont contactés pour en savoir plus. Ils font la même fine bouche que Patreon: ils acceptent la "nudité artistique" sans spécifier s'ils acceptent le contenu pornographique soft, en mode "t'inquiète, tout va bien se passer".

Ils font ca pour redorer leurs images auprès du public (surtout les investisseurs et banques). Ils peuvent très bien laisser les artistes faire leur travail tant qu'ils ne font pas trop de bruits et que ca ne soit pas trop explicites.

Ensuite soyons clair: Onlyfans a aussi une réputation où des mineurs pouvaient accéder à sa plateforme. Même si les banques ne sont pas fans que leurs services soient utilisés par des sites pour adulte, ils le sont encore moins pour ca.

Les créateurs passeront par une autre plateforme moins populaires mais plus adaptés, c'est tout.

----------


## Higgins

M'enfin! Si j'étais un investisseur d'OnlyFans, je m'inquiéterais justement que tout le business se barre ailleurs!
Il sont fous ces investisseurs!




> Je ne sais pas ce que fout la news d'OnlyFans dans le topic des JV, mais what not .


Peut-être que le post d'Herman était un commentaire perché pour dénoncer les news qui ne traitent pas de jeux vidéo.
Enfin, à part ça et la kétamine dans le Banco du petit déjeuner, je vois pas.

----------


## Zerger

> Je ne sais pas ce que fout la news d'OnlyFans dans le topic des JV


Pareil  ::huh:: 

Si kriegor voit ça, on est marron

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Bonobo et Juliette, une histoire d'amour brisée par l'intolérance.  
> 
> Le zoo d'Anvers à contacté Adi Timmermans pour lui demander de limiter ses contacts avec le chimpanzé.
> 
> https://www.dhnet.be/buzz/animaux/ce...78e245ca77a073
> 
> Je viens de découvrir qu'il existe des chimpanzés de compagnie ! 
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/564x/c6/e6/98/c...c7dcfbf8e1.jpg
> ...


Black Myth: Wukong - Official Unreal Engine 5 Gameplay Trailer




 :Bave:

----------


## cooly08

Cette violence visuelle.  ::o: 
C'est fou le niveau de détail.  :Sweat: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est plus "Prepare to die".
C'est "Prepare ta fibre".

----------


## Molina

> Cette violence visuelle. 
> C'est fou le niveau de détail. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Préparez votre fibre.


J'attends de voir le jeu. Si ça se trouve, ça va être un order 1886 bis.

----------


## cooly08

Bho déjà y a pas la caméra épaule qui affiche ton personnage sur la moitié de l'écran et y a pas un fov de taupe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y a un espèce de freeze quand tu touches un ennemi qui est assez désagréable (en regardant, à voir en jouant).

----------


## Molina

> Y a un espèce de freeze quand tu touches un ennemi qui est assez désagréable (en regardant, à voir en jouant).


C'est le Hit stop, c'est utilisé dans les jeux de combats pour accentuer l'impact des coups.

----------


## cooly08

Les boss ont l'air assez originaux. Mais j'espère que ce n'est pas un genre de boss rush parce que dans la vidéo c'est les boss qu'ils semblent mettre en avant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est le Hit stop, c'est utilisé dans les jeux de combats pour accentuer l'impact des coups.


Ok, à voir. Une fois manette en main ça peut le faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon apparemment c'est epic exclusive.
J'espère qu'il ne va y avoir trop de deal type if ($engine=="UE5") { $store="EGS"; }.  :tired:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Onlyfans ça fait partie de news sur les JV maintenant ?  ::huh::

----------


## Ventilo

> Onlyfans ça fait partie de news sur les JV maintenant ?


Perso je trouve ca assez raccord avec notre e-penis qu'on entretien en jouant tjrs plus aux jv.

----------


## Baalim

> Onlyfans ça fait partie de news sur les JV maintenant ?


Ben quoi, t'es pas abonnée au onlyfan de GabeN ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Perso je trouve ca assez raccord avec notre e-penis qu'on entretien en jouant tjrs plus aux jv.


Surtout pour un truc dont on souffle dedans.

----------


## 564.3

> Les boss ont l'air assez originaux. Mais j'espère que ce n'est pas un genre de boss rush parce que dans la vidéo c'est les boss qu'ils semblent mettre en avant.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ok, à voir. Une fois manette en main ça peut le faire.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bon apparemment c'est epic exclusive.
> J'espère qu'il ne va y avoir trop de deal type if ($engine=="UE5") { $store="EGS"; }.


Le deal que l'EGS fait avec l'UE est vachement tentant (0% de royalties au lieu de 5%), en plus du cut déjà sympa. Et ils peuvent négocier une avance sur les ventes en échange d'une exclusivité en plus.

J'ai des doute sur le gameplay de ce jeu, mais si ce n'est pas horrible il me tente rien que pour la partie artistique. Idéalement avec un nouveau GPU d'ici là  :Emo:

----------


## LaitLucratif

Interview très intéressante du créateur du goty 2021, *Cruelty Squad* : https://lvl3official.com/ville-kallio/

----------


## Gero

> Bon apparemment c'est epic exclusive.
> J'espère qu'il ne va y avoir trop de deal type if ($engine=="UE5") { $store="EGS"; }.


J'arrive pas a trouver une info sur une potentielle exclue, ou du moins qui le confirme, c'est flou. De toutes façons ils annoncent 2023 donc d'ici la.. Après si c'est exclue EGS j'aurais bizarrement moins d’intérêt pour ce jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> J'arrive pas a trouver une info sur une potentielle exclue, ou du moins qui le confirme, c'est flou. De toutes façons ils annoncent 2023 donc d'ici la.. Après si c'est exclue EGS j'aurais bizarrement moins d’intérêt pour ce jeu


Y a le logo à la fin de la vidéo.
Cela dit le logo dit epic games. Mais c'est le même logo que le store.

----------


## KOUB

> Gaffe Koub, tu commences à mettre de plus en plus de news sans rapport avec le JV 
> Sinon, ce truc d'uber me fait doucement rigoler tellement c'est vicieux.


Renseignements pris, c'est un fake. Désolé aux familles, tout ça.

----------


## 564.3

> Y a le logo à la fin de la vidéo.
> Cela dit le logo dit epic games. Mais c'est le même logo que le store.


Sur celui du store il y a écrit "store" en dessous (exemple). Mais ouais c'est trompeur, il est probablement plutôt là pour l'Unreal Engine qui est aussi fait par Epic Games.
Et ensuite il y a le logo de NVidia, mais faut espérer que ça tournera bien sur les GPU AMD et Intel  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Ceci dit l'UE a aussi un logo, peut-être qu'Epic Games a investi plus que ça et ce serait étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas un petit contrat d'exclusivité temporaire pour leur boutique, comme ils aiment.

----------


## cooly08

Oui voilà c'est un peu le bordel.

----------


## Oropher

> Renseignements pris, c'est un fake. Désolé aux familles, tout ça.


Ça m'intéresse d'avoir la source montrant que c'est un Fake
J'ai déjà vu passer cette théorie et il me semblait que ça avait été confirmé par plusieurs personnes, empiriquement
Ça m'a d'ailleurs étonné de le voir en "news" car ça fait au moins 3-4 ans que j'en avais entendu parler

----------


## Da-Soth

Stranger Thing va disparaitre de Dead by Daylight. C'est con pour ceux qui l'avaient acheté. Et ça prouve bien que ce genre de DLC basé sur des licences, c'est de la merde.

https://gamewave.fr/dead-by-daylight...e-la-boutique/

Il ne restera que les survivants de jouable.

----------


## KOUB

> Stranger Thing va disparaitre de Dead by Daylight. C'est con pour ceux qui l'avaient acheté. Et ça prouve bien que ce genre de DLC basé sur des licences, c'est de la merde.
> 
> https://gamewave.fr/dead-by-daylight...e-la-boutique/
> 
> Il ne restera que les survivants de jouable.


Le DLC ne disparait pas pour ceux qui l'ont acheté, il ne sera juste plus achetable.

----------


## squizoi

> Le DLC ne disparait pas pour ceux qui l'ont acheté, il ne sera juste plus achetable.


Ils perdent l'accès à la carte du DLC (Hawkins National Laboratory) donc pas top quand même.

MAJ: on me dit dans mon oreillette que la carte ne faisais pas partie du DLC... je ne suis pas allé vérifier  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

L'action-RPG *The Ascent*, en plus de ressembler au Havre, avait quelques bugs à sa sortie. La dernière mise à jour semble avoir cassé encore plus de trucs :

https://kotaku.com/the-ascent-s-late...eve-1847525031

*Wild*, est un jeu d'aventures préhistoriques annoncé en 2014 en tant qu'exclusivité Playstation. Le jeu devait être développé par Michel Ancel, qui travaillait aussi en parallèle depuis un bout de temps sur Beyond Good & Evil 2, annoncé lui en 2008. Sans vraiment de surprise, Wild est annoncé mort et enterré :

https://www.gamesradar.com/playstati...after-7-years/

L'action-RPG *Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy* introduira de nouvelles origines pour les héros de la bande :

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-g...rigin-stories/

Soulja Boy, un rappeur qui a vraisemblablement besoin qu'on parle de lui, a clamé posséder *Atari*. C'est évidemment faux :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...ns-the-company

Un site officiel pour teaser le reboot de *Saints Row* a été mis en ligne. Plus d'infos le 25 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/sain...5-announcement

Guillaume “Skall” Peronnin a sorti un mod pour *Assassin’s Creed Unity et Black Flag*, réglant le problème de textures floues (un problème de "LOD" y parait) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/assas...e-lod-fix-mod/

Le patch 2.1 pour *Genshin Impact* sera déployé le 1er Septembre, et a une bande-annonce :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/gensh...s-new-trailer/




Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact* ne sont d'ailleurs pas très contents du dernier personnage 5 étoiles du jeu, Yoimiya, qui serait un peu trop puissant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/genshin-impa...new-character/

Si les vilains de *Tails Of Iron* sont des grenouilles, c'est parce que le lead designer ne les aime vraiment pas. Le jeu d'action-aventure Dark Soulesque sortira le 17 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tai...nate-evil-ness

L'action-RPG en coop *Outriders* tease du nouveau contenu :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=477a59d16b0f

Il semble qu'acheter des cartes graphiques d'occasion, quand elles ont servi à miner, ne soit pas autant une arnaque que ne le suggèrent certaines personnes :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ion-47882.html




Le jeu de stratégie *Warhammer 40,000: Battlesector* va rajouter un système d'expérience pour les unités survivants aux combats, et des factions supplémentaires. C'étaient deux points négatifs selon un journaliste anonyme possédant un pilou-pilou lapin rose :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-40...more-factions/





Un championnat de *Rainbow Six Siege* à Mexico a été décalé après que le stream ait commencé, en raison de "problèmes structurels", c'est à dire dans ce cas, une fuite d'eau au plafond :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-...ctural-damage/

Un événement de présentation du MMO de survie post-apocalyptique *The Day Before* aura lieu en Septembre :

https://gamewave.fr/the-day-before/t...-informations/




Le jeu d'aventure-exploration *Syberia : The World Before* sortira le 10 Décembre sur PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050842103.html




Une note rapide. *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* a lieu dans la région d'Hisui, avant Pokémon Diamond et Pearl, qui se passe aussi dans cette région. Donc, les nouveaux pokémons du jeu ont disparu :

https://kotaku.com/pokemon-legends-a...ing-1847521273

25 minutes de gameplay pour l'exclusivité Microsoft de la Playstation, *Deathloop*, se focalisant sur le mode multijoueur nommé Invasion :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-multiplayer/




Tous les studios principaux d'*Activision* travaillent sur un Kalof, quel qu'il soit :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-call-of-duty/

Les divers objets surpuissants atteignables uniquement en mode multijoueur, le seront dans le mode solo de *Diablo 2: Resurrected*. De plus, la première saison classée ne sera pas disponible au lancement, le 23 Septembre :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6495366/

----------


## Illynir

> Poy poy,
> 
> L'action-RPG *The Ascent*, en plus de ressembler au Havre, avait quelques bugs à sa sortie. La dernière mise à jour semble avoir cassé encore plus de trucs :


Reste tranquille avec ma ville natale toi sinon tu ne vas pas y Kouber.  :tired:

----------


## Getz

Ben c'est plutôt joli comme jeu The Ascent, tu devrais pas le prendre comme ça   ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Des fans ont pour projet de faire un remaster de *Banjo-Kazooie* :

https://www.thegamer.com/fanmade-ban...ooie-remaster/




Des gens se moquent des joues d'Alloy dans la bande-annonce de *Horizon Forbidden West*, probablement parce qu'ils n'ont vraiment rien à faire de leurs vies :

https://www.thegamer.com/horizon-for...t-aloy-cheeks/

8 jeux Master System seront entièrement jouables dans *Lost Judgment* :

https://www.thegamer.com/master-syst...lost-judgment/





Voici la présentation du premier personnage, nommé Vip3r, du jeu de nettoyage de scènes de crime *Serial Cleaners*, toujours prévu pour 2022 :

https://www.gameinformer.com/exclusi...ch-savvy-vip3r




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Metroid Dread* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...amus-abilities




422 plaintes ont été déposées par l'association noyb (none of your business) contre la gestion par *Trackwall* des cookies par divers sites. En gros, certains sites, comme jeuxvideo.com vous donnent la possibilité de ne pas être traqués via les vils cookies que Canard PC conspue, mais en payant un abonnement, ce qui semble un peu abusé au niveau du droit. On parle de cookies logiciels hein, pas des cookies que je prépare qui sont délicieux en toutes circonstances :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...-tracking-wall

Deux nouveaux donjons avec 3 boss à tuer et des morceaux d'armure à récupérer dans *The Elder Scrolls Online* à partir du 23 Août :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14505...flamboyant.htm




15 minutes ou presque de gameplay pour *No More Heroes 3*, qui doit sortir le 27 Août :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14507...clu-switch.htm




La deuxième grosse mise à jour pour l'accès anticipé du roguelike *GetsuFumaDen: Undying Moon* a été déployée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/gets...-now-available

----------


## KOUB

Nintendo a rendu disponible une démo de *WarioWare: Get It Together!*, qui doit sortir le 10 Septembre, sur son eShop :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/wari...erview-trailer




Bande-annonce de gameplay pour le JRPG *Blue Reflection: Second Light*, qui doit sortir le 9 Novembre en occident sur PS4, Switch, et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/blue...erview-trailer




Une démo jouable est disponible pour le rétro-FPS sous GZDoom *The Age of Hell* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/demo-...e-age-of-hell/

https://hellforge-studios.itch.io/the-age-of-hell




Le RPG en monde ouvert *Serin Fate*, qui se présente comme un mélange entre Stardew Valley et Pokémon, sortira le 25 Août sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/2d-is...n-august-25th/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1070860/Serin_Fate/




Le runner *OCO* comprend 180 puzzles de base ... et plus de 75.000 créés par la communauté. Il est disponible sur PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/oco...lements-puzzle

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action-aventure *Selfloss* a été annoncé pour PC en 2022 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sel...tique-detresse




Le jeu de réflexion-adresse coop *KeyWe* sortira le 31 Août sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/key...arrive-bientot




Où ça discute de comment 343 Industries a fait que les bots de *Halo Infinite* jouent de façon aussi réaliste :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ay-like-humans

Les 8 développeurs qui ont quittés le studio de développement d'*Aeon Must Die* sont fort fâchés que Focus Interactive n'ait pas trouvé de preuve de vol d'IP, de manipulation ou de harcélement :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ins-unresolved

Plongée dans le modèle économique assez pourri de *Roblox*, la plateforme pour faire faire des jeux à microstransactions à des enfants :

- Il y a énormément de créations parmi lesquelles il est difficile non seulement d'être original mais aussi de se faire voir. Mais pour vous faire remarquer vous pouvez miser sur une enchère de page de pub en Robux, la monnaie du jeu.
- Pour transformer vos Robux en vrai argent, le minimum est de 100.000 Robux, soit 1000$ investis ou récupérés par vos ventes.
- Vous ne pouvez pas non plus transformer vos Robux en argent si vous n'avez pas d'abonnement premium. 
- Roblox rachète les Robux à ... 350$ les 100.000 ... Belle culbute.

En gros, à moins d'un énorme succès, ne comptez pas gagner d'argent grâce à Roblox. 

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gation-reports
https://kotaku.com/its-shocking-just...-is-1847522070
https://www.wired.com/story/on-roblo...-making-games/
https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3871...developers.php




12 minutes de gameplay pour l'action-RPG *Behold Black Myth: WuKong*, inspiré de la légende du roi-singe (oui, comme Dragon Ball). Le jeu, sous Unreal Engine 5, aura aussi du Ray-Tracing et supportera le DLSS :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-tracing-dlss/




*Epic Games* poursuit Google pour abus de position dominante. En effet, il semble que Google ait payé les entreprises pour qu'elles ne passent pas par des boutiques en ligne autre que le Play Store voire ne créent pas leur propre plateforme, ce qui leur garantissait leurs 30% de gabelle, alors que les alternatives sont permises par leurs conditions d'utilisation :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/20/t...ntitrust-case/
https://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...s-applications
https://www.thegamer.com/google-paid...to-keep-games/

Où ça parle des jeux vidéos français des années 80 :

https://www.polygon.com/videos/22633...-polygon-video




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Reste tranquille avec ma ville natale toi sinon tu ne vas pas y Kouber.


C'est pas moi, c'est Izual dans son test.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Reste tranquille avec ma ville natale toi sinon tu ne vas pas y Kouber.


À mon avis c'est en référence à https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...eo/the-ascent/  ::ninja:: 
D'ailleurs je trouve que Rouen est trop dénigré à CPC, encore un running gag mais j'ai trouvé la ville et son environnement plutôt sympa.
Bon au Havre y a l'église cubique et plein de coins sympa aussi, en tant que visiteur en tous cas.

Edit: grillé par KOUB  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Epic Games* poursuit Google pour abus de position dominante. En effet, il semble que Google ait payé les entreprises pour qu'elles ne passent pas par des boutiques en ligne autre que le Play Store, leur garantissant leurs 30% de gabelle, alors que les alternatives sont permises par leurs conditions d'utilisation :


Ils ont raison, les contrats d'exclusivité c'est de la merde  ::|:

----------


## KOUB

> Ça m'intéresse d'avoir la source montrant que c'est un Fake
> J'ai déjà vu passer cette théorie et il me semblait que ça avait été confirmé par plusieurs personnes, empiriquement
> Ça m'a d'ailleurs étonné de le voir en "news" car ça fait au moins 3-4 ans que j'en avais entendu parler


Ici entre autres :

https://www.wkyc.com/article/news/ve...6-c4aa01921b12

----------


## Maalak

> Ils ont raison, les contrats d'exclusivité c'est de la merde


Alors que de son côté, Epic paye en autorisant les autres boutiques sauf une, donc ce n'est pas pareil, c'est ça ?  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

On parle de l'écosystème Android, où le Play Store de Google est installé par défaut sur la quasi totalité des appareils. Le fait qu'il y ait une position dominante ne devrait même pas faire débat. Le procès permettra de dire s'il y a effectivement eu abus de celle-ci.

Le parallèle que vous tentez avec le marché des jeux PC est grotesque. Vous n'achetez pas de PC tournant sur Epic OS avec l'Epic Store installé par défaut ainsi que diverses entraves pour vous décourager d'installer Steam.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

*Fallout 76* va permettre enfin d'avoir des serveurs modifiables paramétrables ... Bon, ce sera évidemment réservé aux souscripteurs de l'abonnement Fallout 1st, parce que Bethesda aime l'argent :

https://www.destructoid.com/heres-a-...server-system/




La campagne coop et le mode Forge d'*Halo Infinite* ne seront pas disponible au lancement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...-after-launch/




Le documentaire *Here Comes a New Challenger* parlant de la création de Street Fighter 2 a une nouvelle bande-annonce ... Et lance une deuxième campagne de financement :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-trailer...fighter-2-doc/




Un streameur socialiste s'est acheté une maison à 3 millions de dollars à Los Angeles et il se fait sermonner de tous les côtés :

https://kotaku.com/people-are-losing...eam-1847527197

Le studio de développement *38 Studios* est connu pour avoir été créé par un joueur de baseball, Curt Schilling, avoir sorti  Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, et surtout avoir fait faillite de façon pas très propre en 2012. Les anciens employés viennent de commencer à recevoir ce que le studio leur devait encore, 9 ans après les faits :

https://www.pcgamer.com/38-studios-paychecks/

Un événement nommé Heroes va commencer dans le jeu de balle au prisonnier *Knockout City* le 24 Aout :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6495419/




C'est marrant. Le mot "Activision" est étrangement absent de la campagne de pub du Kalof annuel *Call Of Duty: Vanguard* ... Ptêt à cause d'une image un peu entachée :

https://kotaku.com/activision-name-c...uty-1847529748

----------


## runner

> Tous les studios principaux d'*Activision* travaillent sur un Kalof, quel qu'il soit :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-call-of-duty/


Même blizzard?
Il faudrait renommé activision en COD-Blizzard studio, cela serait plus précis. ::ninja:: 
Quand on voit l'historique d'activision, le jour où COD se crashe niveau vente, ils sont morts de suite.

----------


## 564.3

> On parle de l'écosystème Android, où le Play Store de Google est installé par défaut sur la quasi totalité des appareils. Le fait qu'il y ait une position dominante ne devrait même pas faire débat. Le procès permettra de dire s'il y a effectivement eu abus de celle-ci.
> 
> Le parallèle que vous tentez avec le marché des jeux PC est grotesque. Vous n'achetez pas de PC tournant sur Epic OS avec l'Epic Store installé par défaut ainsi que diverses entraves pour vous décourager d'installer Steam.


Ouais faut plutôt comparer aux exclusivités sur console. Enfin on verra ce que dit la justice, et si ça peut être généralisé.
Edit: en fait c'est plus proche du Windows Store sur PC, si MS négocie des exclusivités dessus ils prennent les mêmes risques.
Edit2: d'ailleurs il ne devait pas y avoir du neuf sur le procès Epic vs Apple ce mois-ci ? Bon sur la page Wikipedia ils ont mis "verdict anticipated later in 2021", je confonds peut-être avec autre chose.

----------


## Nono

> *Quake* est donc ressorti en version un poil remasterisée sur toutes les plateformes. Pour le PC, l'upgrade sera une *mise à jour gratuite*.


Edit : La MAJ gratuite est prévue sur GoG, contrairement à ce qu'ils disent dans leur annonce :



> Vous avez de la chance ! Les joueurs possédant déjà Quake sur Steam ou Bethesda.net recevront cette mise à jour d'amélioration gratuitement.

----------


## Baalim

> HA LES FILS DE ... de Shub-Niggurath ! La MAJ gratuite ne semble pas être prévue sur GoG :
> 
> Et il osent dire qu'on a de la chance...


A leur décharge, faut reconnaître qu'ils l'ont offert l'année dernière sur bethesda.net. beaucoup de joueurs vont donc bénéficier de l'upgrade pour pas un rond

----------


## Nono

Soit dit en passant, si il y a MAJ, rien ne dit qu'on pourra choisir de jouer à l'original.

GoG distribue actuellement les images disques dans l'installation du jeu (le CD avec installeur et même les pistes audio). Un petit download de tout ça avant la MAJ pourrait être un bonne idée.

----------


## squizoi

> A leur décharge, faut reconnaître qu'ils l'ont offert l'année dernière sur bethesda.net. beaucoup de joueurs vont donc bénéficier de l'upgrade pour pas un rond


Scandaleux ce manque de MAJ pour les possesseurs de la version d'origine  :Cell: 



 ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> https://i.ibb.co/xH8dyf5/quake-001.jpg


Conservation dans le frigo, pas con !

----------


## Baalim

> Scandaleux ce manque de MAJ pour les possesseurs de la version d'origine 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xH8dyf5/quake-001.jpg


Je l'ai aussi, cette version.
Par contre, j'ai paumé ma version disquette de doom.

----------


## Higgins

> Scandaleux ce manque de MAJ pour les possesseurs de la version d'origine 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xH8dyf5/quake-001.jpg


C'est cucul.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,




> Même blizzard?
> Il faudrait renommé activision en COD-Blizzard studio, cela serait plus précis.
> Quand on voit l'historique d'activision, le jour où COD se crashe niveau vente, ils sont morts de suite.


Pas pour le moment. Certains esprits chafouins diront que si Diablo IV sort tout bugué du cul sous la pression et les coupures de budgets, il est fort possible que ça arrive.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, il reste aussi dans le groupe, qui fait dans le pay-to-win Candy Crush et consorts sur téléphones portables, histoire de garantir à Bobby son gros chèque.

D'ailleurs, si le logo d'Activision n'apparait pas dans la bande-annonce du Kalof annuel *Call of Duty: Vanguard*, c'est bien évidemment par choix artistique .... Mais ils croient vraiment que le public d'ados principaux acheteurs des Kalof, sait quelque chose du procès en cours ou en a quelque chose à faire ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...eative-choice/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *NetherRealm* travaille prioritairement sur Mortal Kombat 12 par rapport à un possible Injustice 3, en raison de l'incertitude par rapport à l'avenir de leur maison-mère WB Games, en vente depuis l'année dernière. Oui, c'est une histoire de droits à utiliser les personnages DC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...y-its-claimed/

Un mec s'est fait pirater son compte *Facebook*, puis bannir ... Et supprimer sa bibliothèque de jeux Oculus suite au bannissement :





Où ça parle des magouilles pour vous faire accepter ses très rentables cookies (Toujours pas les miens, je les offre bien volontiers) :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/dar...r-2047099.html

*Resident Evil Village* a toujours des problèmes de performances sur PC, vraisemblablement dus à la protection contre le piratage. Capcom va retenter de régler le problème avec un patch la semaine prochaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/resident-ev...-graphics-cpu/

*Paper Beast* est sorti sur Oculus Quest :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14510...ulus-quest.htm

Un mod qui ré-équilibre tout le gameplay de *Cyberpunk 2077*, créé par Scissors123454321 est sorti :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/cyber...-for-download/

https://www.nexusmods.com/cyberpunk2077/mods/3010

*Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* sera présenté à la Gamescon la semaine prochaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ar-at-gamescom




La première partie du Mod Titanic pour *Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven* est sorti hier :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-mafia-out-now

----------


## Baalim

J'ignorais qu'un grand malade s'était lancé dans un mod comme celui-ci  ::O: 

Sortir juste après le remake et son moteur tout neuf c'est pas de pot.

----------


## Spawn

Je comprends pas l'intérêt non plus, mais je respecte la passion.

----------


## Stelarc

> Perso s'ils lancent un produit qui remplace avantageusement une 970 et que c'est disponible à moins de 400 boules, ils auront mon billet. Je voudrais bien pouvoir jouer à Cyberkeupon un jour


Heu ça existe depuis quelques années mais bon... GTX 1060, Rx 580, Rx 590.

----------


## Cwningen

On a dit "avantageusement", pas "je veux payer 200 € pour gagner 3 fps".

----------


## skyblazer

Pendant ce temps là, il y a 2 ans, une RX5700 XT donnait +150% de performance par rapport à une 970 pour des prix entre 300 et 400€.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Les boss ont l'air assez originaux. Mais j'espère que ce n'est pas un genre de boss rush parce que dans la vidéo c'est les boss qu'ils semblent mettre en avant.


Black Myth
Dans les deux trailers précédents il y a des mobs, du mini-boss, du sneak à base de transformation en insecte et un champ de bataille style Dynasty Warriors ...
Je dirais que c'est assez varié, mais oui du boss a foison.
Enfin bon d'après ce que j'ai compris, on a le temps !

----------


## cooly08

> Black Myth
> Dans les deux trailers précédents il y a des mobs, du mini-boss, du sneak à base de transformation en insecte et un champ de bataille style Dynasty Warriors ...
> Je dirais que c'est assez varié, mais oui du boss a foison.
> Enfin bon d'après ce que j'ai compris, on a le temps !


Ok, merci. Ouais ils ont encore pas mal de temps devant eux. Ça semble déjà bien avancé pour un jeu qui doit sortir dans environ 2 ans.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le jeu d'action-plateforme "breath of the wildesque" *Project Buramato* a été annoncé pour le 4ème trimestre 2021 sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/proje...re-platformer/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Rainbow Six Extraction*, qui doit toujours sortir en Janvier 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rview-trailer/




Un roguelike-TPS *Killer Bean* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/youtube-killer-bean-game/

Rebondissement dans l'affaire des alimentations *Gigabyte* qui explosaient. Le très estimé Doc TB a démonté le test :





Le jeu d'aventures *Fallow* sortira le 25 Août sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indie-advent...erican-gothic/




La carte E2M6 (the Dismal Oubliette) pour Quake est enfin complète comme prévue originellement par John Romero dans la version remasterisée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-quake-re...ction-of-e2m6/

En ce moment, sur *Twitch* c'est un peu le bordel à cause des "hate raid", charmante idée visant à envoyer des bots ou ses followers aller harceler les streameurs et surtout streameuses, qui ne plaisent pas à certains. Et donc, un jour de "grève" est organisé le premier Septembre #ADayOffTwitch :

https://www.pcgamer.com/after-months...adayofftwitch/

PC Gamer parle de 5 options accessibilité faciles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/5-often-over...lity-features/

Des dataminers ont miné la dernière mise à jour et trouvé des données suggérant que *Cyberpunk 2077* prévoit toujours d'implanter le multijoueur et au moins deux extensions :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-still-coming/

*Genshin Impact* a un an. Un concert online est prévu :

https://www.thegamer.com/genshin-imp...-concert-free/

*Genshin Impact* a un an et les joueurs sont pas très contents de ce qui va leur être offert. Cette bande d'ingrats :

https://www.thegamer.com/genshin-imp...ewards-mihoyo/

Ça parlera *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge* à la Gamescon :

https://www.thegamer.com/teenage-mut...tles-gamescom/

Ça parlera *Avowed, The Outer Worlds 2* et un autre jeu d'Obsidian à la Gamescon :

https://www.thegamer.com/avowed-oute...n-development/

Ça parlera *Sifu* à la Gamescon :

https://www.thegamer.com/sifu-confirmed-for-gamescom/

Voici la bande-annonce in-game pour le jeu de catch *WWE 2K22*, qui doit sortir en Mars 2022. Pour rappel, il n'y a pas eu de version 2k21 après l'édition 2k20, considérée par tous comme un gros molard gras jeté à la gueule des fans après avoir pourri deux semaines au fond d'une poubelle :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/first...in-march-2022/




*Counter-Strike Global Offensive* a 9 ans. Oui, nous sommes tous vieux :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cou...is-9-years-old

L'histoire complète du *American McGee's Alice: Asylum* a été mise en ligne par son auteur :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ylum-right-now

Où ça parle du roguelike *Roguebook* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/21/r...spire-formula/

Où ça pose la question de savoir si c'est une bonne idée pour *Activision* de ne faire que du Kalof, Avec Blizzard qui n'a rien de prévu à part Overwatch 2, dont l'idée même semble puer à deux kilomètres à la ronde, et la concurrence qui va bientôt sortir, c'est à dire Halo Infinite et Battlefield 2042 :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=6f31ffc53197

----------


## runner

> Où ça pose la question de savoir si c'est une bonne idée pour *Activision* de ne faire que du Kalof, Avec Blizzard qui n'a de prévu pour bientôt qu'Overwatch 2, dont l'idée même semble puer à deux kilomètres à la ronde, et la concurrence qui va bientôt sortir, Halo Infinite et Battlefield 2042 :
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=6f31ffc53197


Très mauvaise idée mais ils pensent surement qu'un cod ne sera jamais un échec commercial. Ils n'ont pas forcément tort de le penser car même des épisodes moyens se sont toujours très bien vendus. Le jour  où COD finit comme medal of honor, acti sera dans de beaux draps niveau finance.

----------


## odji

> Très mauvaise idée mais ils pensent surement qu'un cod ne sera jamais un échec commercial. Ils n'ont pas forcément tort de le penser car même des épisodes moyens se sont toujours très bien vendus. Le jour  où COD finit comme medal of honor, acti sera dans de beaux draps niveau finance.


ils ont gagné assez de thunes pour vivre sur 3 generations, tu ne devrais pas t'inquieter pour eux.

----------


## Sannom

> Ça parlera Avowed, The Outer Worlds 2 et un autre jeu d'Obsidian à la Gamescon :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/avowed-oute...n-development/


Je suis à peu près sûr qu'ils ont changé le titre et l'accroche de la news après le passage de Koub, parce que le contenu indique que cette présence n'est qu'une supposition du site.

----------


## KOUB

> Je suis à peu près sûr qu'ils ont changé le titre et l'accroche de la news après le passage de Koub, parce que le contenu indique que cette présence n'est qu'une supposition du site.


Et maintenant, j'ai une erreur 404.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Kalh

> Le jour où COD finit comme medal of honor, acti sera dans de beaux draps niveau finance.


Je me trompe peut être, mais, à la base, MoH n'était pas la référence (y a 20 ans environ, j'suis un vieux con et ma mémoire part peut être en vrille) et les devs n'ont pas quitté le studio pour faire CoD 1er du nom?

----------


## Stelarc

> On a dit "avantageusement", pas "je veux payer 200 € pour gagner 3 fps".


Il a dit "remplacé" donc plus ou moins équivalent à une 970. Les séries xx70 ont arrêté d'être bon marché depuis un moment, maintenant c'est la gamme xx60 qui occupe ce segment.

Sinon pour 100% de plus qu'une 970 ça existe aussi depuis quelques années mais avant toute cette bulle spéculative de chiotte: 1070/Rx Vega 56/Rx 5700 à 300, 350€ en 2018. Et si tu veux plus de 150%: 1070 Ti/1080/Rx Vega 64/Rx 5700XT à 400, 450€ en 2018. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

La Gamescom 2021, c'est du 25 au 27 août.

On a déjà une liste partielle des nommés aux différentes catégories des Gamescom Awards. Il y a d'autres catégories où les nommés ne... le sont pas encore.

Vous pouvez voter pour votre streamer de la Gamescom préféré et pour le jeu qui vous hype le plus. Pour voter ça se passe ici.

*Nominees of gamescom award 2021: Winners of the following Platform categories will be announced during gamescom: Opening Night Live on Wednesday, August 25, starting 8:00 PM (CEST).
*
*Best Microsoft Xbox Game* - Elden Ring, Bandai Namco Entertainment - Far Cry 6, Ubisoft - Halo Infinite, Microsoft

*Best Nintendo Switch Game* - Just Dance 2022, Ubisoft - Mario + Rabbids Sparks of Hope, Ubisoft

*Best PC Game* - Age of Empires IV, Microsoft - Elden Ring, Bandai Namco Entertainment - Syberia: The World Before, astragon Entertainment

*Best Sony PlayStation Game* - Elden Ring, Bandai Namco Entertainment - Tales of Arise, Bandai Namco Entertainment - The Dark Pictures: House of Ashes, Bandai Namco Entertainment

*Winners of the following Genre categories will be honored in the gamescom studio on Thursday, August 26, and Friday, August 27*.

*Best Action Adventure Game* - Elden Ring, Bandai Namco Entertainment - Mario + Rabbids Sparks of Hope, Ubisoft - Syberia: The World Before, astragon Entertainment

*Best Action Game* - Far Cry 6, Ubisoft - Halo Infinite, Microsoft - Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Extraction, Ubisoft

*Best Family Game* - Just Dance 2022, Ubisoft - Run Prop, Run!, PlayTogether Studio - Super Dungeon Maker, rokaplay

*Best Indie Game* - Dorfromantik, Toukana Interactive - Inua, Arte France - Lost in Random, Electronic Arts

*Best Role Playing Game* - Elden Ring, Bandai Namco Entertainment - Encased, Koch Media - Tales of Arise, Bandai Namco Entertainment

*Best Simulation Game* - Climber: Sky is the Limit, Art Games Studio - Farming Simulator 22, astragon Entertainment - Undisclosed Title

*Best Sports Game* - Climber: Sky is the Limit, Art Games Studio - FIFA 22, Electronic Arts - Riders Republic, Ubisoft

*Best Strategy Game* - Age of Empires IV, Microsoft - Company of Heroes 3, SEGA - Mario + Rabbids Sparks of Hope, Ubisoft

*Best Multiplayer Game* - Halo Infinite, Microsoft - Riders Republic, Ubisoft - The Dark Pictures: House of Ashes, Bandai Namco Entertainment

*Best Ongoing Game* - Apex Legends, Electronic Arts - Black Desert Online, Pearl Abyss Corp. - Endzone - A World Apart: Prosperity, Assemble Entertainment

*Most Original Game* - Dice Legacy, Koch Media / DESTINYbit - Riders Republic, Ubisoft - tERRORbane, Whisper Interactive

Comment ça il y a des jeux pas encore sortis dans la liste ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Mais bordel c'est absurde, y en a que quelques uns qui sont sortis!

----------


## Zerger

Je peux déjà parié mon PEL que AoE 4 ne va rien gagné

----------


## Tenebris

Ah ben vu la gueule de la concurrence cité, y a pas grand chose qui puisse rivaliser avec Elden Ring, ça va être facile ces nominations  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Mais bordel c'est absurde, y en a que quelques uns qui sont sortis!


N'est ce pas. Et dans un ou deux ans, certains joueurs pleureront en dénonçant la hype injustifiée qui existait autour de certains titres.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Mais bordel c'est absurde, y en a que quelques uns qui sont sortis!


Oui, c'est totalement ubuesque.  :tired:

----------


## Kriegor

> Mais bordel c'est absurde, y en a que quelques uns qui sont sortis!


Le but est justement de voter pour les titres à venir qui donnent le plus envie, comme ça, au doigt mouillé.
Tu peux le voir comme l'équivalent d'un "expert CPC award".

----------


## Zerger

J'aime beaucoup l'idée du CPC Expert Award. 
On vote pour le jeu qu'on déteste le plus mais auquel on n'a jamais joué

----------


## Xchroumfph

> N'est ce pas. Et dans un ou deux ans, certains joueurs pleureront en dénonçant la hype injustifiée qui existait autour de certains titres.


Et d'autres leur expliqueront que c'est de leur faute, qu'ils se hypent pour rien et que les éditeurs sont toujours bien clairs dans leur communication.

----------


## Silver

Il n'y a eu que 2 jeux qui sont sortis sur Switch cette année et ce sont 2 jeux Ubi ?  ::wacko:: 




> Best Nintendo Switch Game
> Just Dance 2022, Ubisoft
> Mario + Rabbids Sparks of Hope, Ubisoft


Le plus drôle c'est que la Gamescom 2021 nomme... Just Dance 2022 (qui sort en novembre 2021, certes).  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> *Best Indie Game* - Dorfromantik, Toukana Interactive - Inua, Arte France - Lost in Random, *Electronic Arts*


 ::O:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> J'aime beaucoup l'idée du CPC Expert Award. 
> On vote pour le jeu qu'on déteste le plus mais auquel on n'a jamais joué


Pour être raccord, ce serait le jeu le plus nul auquel on n'a pas joué ou qui n'est pas encore sorti. Mais il y a déjà pas mal de topics qui remplissent déjà ce rôle.

----------


## Supergounou

Heureusement qu'on peut voter pour son Youtuber préféré, sinon j'aurai pensé que cet événement est une grosse mascarade  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> 


Le jeu est un "EA Originals", une section de EA dédiée à aider les développeurs "indies" sans que EA soit autant impliqué dans le développement que pour leurs autres jeux.

Ça reste une utilisation assez floue du terme "indépendant", mais ça fait longtemps que ce mot a perdu tout son sens dans le domaine du JV.

----------


## Kriegor

> 


T'as un problème avec les TPE de 9800 employés ?

----------


## Ruvon

Je vous avais épargné la suite mais vous avez l'air chauds, alors c'est parti :

*Best Announcement* - All announcements, reveals or premieres of gamescom’s partners at gamescom: Opening Night Live are eligible.

*Best Lineup* - All gamescom partners having submitted to gamescom award 2021 are eligible.

*Best of gamescom* - All category winners of the category groups Genre and Platform are eligible for the main award Best of gamescom.

*Best Trailer* - All trailers of gamescom’s partners shown at gamescom: Opening Night Live are eligible.

*Winners of the following categories will be announced during the show “Spielesause” on Sunday, August 29.*

*Best Streamer* - Select partner streamers and content creators are eligible in the online voting.

*gamescom "Most Wanted" Consumer Award* - Nominees in all Genre and Platform categories are eligible in the online voting.

*HEART OF GAMING Award* - Each and every gamescom highlight is eligible for this extraordinary award: not only games, add-ons, and technologies, but also people, institutions, companies, concepts, or terms.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> T'as un problème avec les TPE de 9800 employés ?


Il n'y que 12 employés. Les autres ne sont que des prestataires auto-entrepreneurs sous contrat  ::P:

----------


## Higgins

Ah oui l'expert CPC award, vu comme ça c'est pertinent.
Eh mais sans rire, c'est une bonne idée ça, faut un topic!

----------


## Ruvon

C'est pour élire le meilleur expert CPC ?

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Bah il y avait déjà le vote du meilleur jeux "à venir" pendant les E3 à la fin des années 90, ça va bien avec l'évolution de notre société

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Best Streamer* - Select partner streamers and content creators are eligible in the online voting.


ackboo a déjà gagné donc

----------


## Zerger

C'est plutôt Pollynette qui a percé cette année. 
#expertcpc j'ai pas vu ses streams

----------


## Kriegor

> Ah oui l'expert CPC award, vu comme ça c'est pertinent.
> Eh mais sans rire, c'est une bonne idée ça, faut un topic!


Je ne me prononce jamais sur un jeu avant d'avoir atteint le plus haut niveau dessus. Ce qui, généralement, me prend au moins 2H.
Mais je veux quand même bien voter pour Climber Sky is the Limit. Ca a quand même vraiment l'air très chiant comme jeu ; "entre ça et Breath of the Wild 2, je prends Breath of the Wild 2" chiant.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai regardé leur liste des streamers partenaires pour qui on peut voter, les noms mettent directement la barre très haut avec "_Anime Balls Deep_" et je ne connais personne de toute façon.

Dans la liste des jeux les plus attendus, je mise tout sur "_Undisclosed Title_". Sinon ça sera "_Landwirtschafts-Simulator 22_" pour soutenir les fans locaux.

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai une préférence pour le Best Trailer Award. Vas-y en full bullshit avec du RTX et des effets de ouf partout, c'est pas l'état final du jeu qui compte alors bourrine à mort !

----------


## Spawn

> J'ai une préférence pour le Best Trailer Award. Vas-y en full bullshit avec du RTX et des effets de ouf partout, c'est pas l'état final du jeu qui compte alors bourrine à mort !


Ubisoft a une longueur d'avance là  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

Les reviews sont très bonnes pour *Psychonauts 2*.




https://opencritic.com/game/7404/psychonauts-2

----------


## Dicsaw

> J'aime beaucoup l'idée du CPC Expert Award. 
> On vote pour le jeu qu'on déteste le plus mais auquel on n'a jamais joué


SuperHot ?  ::trollface::

----------


## parpaingue

> *Best Indie Game* - Dorfromantik, Toukana Interactive - Inua, Arte France - Lost in Random, *Electronic Arts*


Y a que moi que ça choque ? Le niveau de blague du truc  ::o:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Y a que moi que ça choque ?


Tu as donc Supergounou, Maximelene et Kriegor en ignore liste.  :tired:

----------


## runner

> Mais bordel c'est absurde, y en a que quelques uns qui sont sortis!


Ce qui est absurde est qu'il n'y a aucune annonce de nouveaux jeux à la gamescom ou alors des jeux qui méritent même pas d'entrer dans une de ces catégories. Le spoil v2.0.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les reviews sont très bonnes pour *Psychonauts 2*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liJTZfJhOcs
> 
> https://opencritic.com/game/7404/psychonauts-2


Surtout si tu es anglophone car la vf semble très difficile à suivre d'après jv.com.

----------


## Sannom

Il n'y a pas de doublage pour Psychonauts 2, non ? Tu parles des sous-titres ?




> Et maintenant, j'ai une erreur 404.


Et Josh Sawyer a tweeté qu'il ne fallait pas juger de l'état d'avancement d'un projet sur le fait qu'il y avait joué. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une coïncidence.

----------


## runner

> Il n'y a pas de doublage pour Psychonauts 2, non ? Tu parles des sous-titres ?


Oui des sous titres.


> Et ma VF ?
> 
> Bien évidemment, tout n'est pas parfaitement rose. Si techniquement le jeu tient très bien la route, qu'il peut même parfois être franchement joli et qu'il est tout le temps artistiquement inspiré, nous avons rencontré quelques bugs très occasionnels nous contraignant à revenir au menu principal pour recharger le précédent point de sauvegarde. Cependant, c'est sans doute l'absence de doublages français qui se fait le plus lourdement sentir en jeu, à plus forte raison que cette absence crée des problèmes de lisibilité. Effectivement, Psychonauts 2 est un jeu bavard. Raz est une vraie pipelette, l'univers est peuplé de personnages loufoques qui ont énormément de choses à dire. Outre le fait que dans le feu de l'action, il est souvent compliqué de lire les sous-titres tout en restant précis dans ses actions, les cartouches de texte sont souvent très intrusifs et leur affichage qui se superpose empiète sur la zone de jeu. Dans certains combats de boss, ils recouvraient complètement notre personnage, ce qui s'avérait assez désorientant. Enfin, l'affichage des sous-titres est souvent arbitraire et l'écriture très théâtrale du jeu, qui implique que souvent des protagonistes parlent en même temps, ne vous permettra pas de tout lire ni de tout entendre. Dommage, car la VF du premier épisode était impeccable et apportait un énorme cachet au jeu. Cela n'exclut naturellement pas de saluer l'excellent travail des comédiens de doublages anglais ni la bande-son très agréable, mais tout de même, on ne peut pas s'empêcher de rêver à un doublage FR à terme si la demande s'en fait ressentir.


https://www.jeuxvideo.com/test/14511...-aussi-fun.htm

----------


## Elma

> Oui des sous titres.https://www.jeuxvideo.com/test/14511...-aussi-fun.htm


Arf ça va carrément me bloquer mon délire ça. D'autant que la VF du premier etait excellente, un vrai dessin animé. 
Je vais peut etre attendre un peu, mais je doute qu'ils rajoutent un jour une VF (audio), c'est compliqué, ça coute cher, et ca se fais très rarement après la sortie.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Un ancien joueur pro de Counter Strike, Andreas Thorstensson, a annoncé travailler sur *GOALS*, une simulation de football AAA sensée concurencer FIFA et eFootball. Il promet évidemment pleins de trucs ... Mouais :

https://gamewave.fr/goals/goals-un-j...r-fifa-et-pes/





Le rétro-FPS *Project Warlock II*, qui a commencé un kickstater à 205 euros il y a quelques jours, dont l'objectif est déjà bien dépassé, a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/une-demo-pour-project-warlock-ii/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-2/description

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ct_Warlock_II/




Le marathon de speedrun féminin *Flame Fatales* a levé 126.830 pour le fond Malala, qui améliore l'accès des femmes à l'éducation dans le monde. Un autre marathon de speedrun féminin, nommé Frost Fatales, aura lieu du 27 Février au 5 Mars 2022 :

https://www.destructoid.com/flame-fa...total-charity/





Les piratins ont commencé à faire des pubs pour leurs cheats sur abonnements pour *Battlefield 2042* des mois avant sa sortie :

https://kotaku.com/battlefield-2042-...eas-1847538807

Le jeu d'horreur VR *A Wake Inn* va être qualifié de l'adjectif *Rebooked* pour sa refonte et sa sortie sur PC sans VR en Février 2021 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/a-wake-in...dapted-for-pc/

*Assassin’s Creed Odyssey* va avoir droit à une mise à jour pour être optimisé à 60fps sur les consoles de nouvelles générations le 23 Août :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...0-fps-support/

La *Super Nintendo* a 30ans :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6495438/

*Bungie* poursuit 3 autres sociétés de vente de programme de triche pour *Destiny 2*, en plus de sa poursuite conjointe avec Ubisoft :

https://www.thegamer.com/bungie-sues...-cheat-makers/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'enquête-aventures *Alfred Hitchcock – Vertigo*, qui doit sortir le 16 Décembre sur PC. La sortie des versions consoles à aussi été décalée à 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/alfr...22-new-trailer




Le beat'em up *Asterix & Obelix: Slap them All!* sortira le 25 Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/aste...es-november-25




Encore du gameplay pour *Battlefield 2042*, en provenance de son alpha fermée. Le jeu doit sortir le 22 Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-closed-alpha/







Le site *Gamasutra* change de nom et d'adresse pour devenir *Game Developer* :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3872..._Developer.php

Où ça parle de 25 ans de modding de *Quake* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/qua...-quake-modding

----------


## runner

> Arf ça va carrément me bloquer mon délire ça. D'autant que la VF du premier etait excellente, un vrai dessin animé. 
> Je vais peut etre attendre un peu, mais je doute qu'ils rajoutent un jour une VF (audio), c'est compliqué, ça coute cher, et ca se fais très rarement après la sortie.


Cela a été fait pour beyond a steel sky de revolution software mais oui c'est malheureusement trop rare de nos jours. Avec le studio maintenant possédé par Microsoft qui brasse des dizaines de milliards de bénéfices par an, cela ne mettrait pas le studio en péril.

----------


## Erkin_

> Le site *Gamasutra* change de nom et d'adresse pour devenir *Game Developer* :
> 
> https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3872..._Developer.php





> Aside from a new name, this means that you'll be visiting an all-new website. You can expect a complete design overhaul and a more functional, modern website where editors have much greater flexibility to curate and organize content, and where readers can hopefully find the editorial they're looking for more easily.


 ::lol::  Enfin !

----------


## KOUB

Ça tease pour la présentation de *Destiny 2* de demain :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-reveal-stream




Après Rick, Morty dans Fortnite :

https://www.ign.com/videos/fortnite-...anchez-trailer




Il y avait la compétition sur Farming Simulator ... Il y a maintenant un tournoi avec 40.000$ de prix sur ... *Stardew Valley*, organisé par son développeur ConcernedApe :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...an-esport-now/





*Sunshine Heavy Industries* est un jeu de casse-tête / construction de vaisseaux spatiaux, sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/solve-the-pu...vy-industries/




Les bots utilisés pour mener des "hate raid" sur Twitch peuvent créer des milliers de variations autour d'une insulte grâce aux multiples polices gérées par le service de streaming (cyrillique, hébreu, etc). C'est la raison pour laquelle la modération automatique ne permet actuellement pas de s'en débarrasser :

https://www.pcgamer.com/streamer-exp...easy-to-avoid/





Des moddeurs ont réintroduit la possibilité de courir sur les murs, présentée puis abandonnée dans *Apex Legends* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/modders-fina...-apex-legends/




Il y a un tas de théories plus ou moins chelou sur le lore de *Stardew Valley* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/im-in-total-...-fan-theories/

Le jeu coop de secourisme *Embr* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération, PC et Stadia le 23 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842149.html




L'heureux possesseur d'une *RTX 3090 Founders Edition* se demandait pourquoi sa carte graphique surchauffait. Il l'a ouverte pour refaire la pâte thermique et découvert une protection digitale à l’intérieur (un gant de doigt). Une fois enlevé, tout va bien. Nvidia a d'abord prévenu qu'ouvrir la carte annulait la garantie avant que le problème ne soit précisé. Ils l'ont alors offerte si un problème persistait, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas pour le moment :

https://kotaku.com/rtx-3090-owner-fi...gpu-1847536432

*Marvel's Avengers* a un problème (sans déconner). Les joueurs reviennent pour jouer les extensions gratuites et profiter des campagnes offertes, mais ne restent pas à cause du grind insipide et douloureux qui ne sert à rien :

https://www.thegamer.com/marvels-ave...ce-needs-work/

----------


## KOUB

Si vous remplacez les fantômes par des momies dans Phasmophobia, vous semblez obtenir *Forewarned*, qui sortira en accès anticipé le 10 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/phasmophobi...l-horror-like/




Il sera possible de jouer les démons et plus uniquement leurs chasseurs dans le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles* via une mise à jour après la sortie du jeu :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/demo...te-post-launch




*Crusader Kings III* a été évalué à Taïwan pour PS5 et les XBox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/crus...-one-in-taiwan

Une bande-annonce sur les possibilités de customisation de votre avater dans le MMO des sports extrêmes *Riders Republic*, qui doit sortir sur tout sauf Steam et la Switch le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/ride...zation-trailer




20 minutes de gameplay pour le RPG *Astria Ascending*, qui doit sortir le 30 Septembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/astr...es-of-gameplay




Bande-annonce pour le multijoueur du Kalof annuel *Call of Duty Vanguard* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...iler-released/

----------


## KOUB

Des gens essayaient de refaire GTA San Andreas et Vice City dans GTA 5, avant que Take-Two ne décide de leur faire envoyer une lettre polie mais ferme de leurs avocats, parce que faudrait pas que les remakes maisons ne se vendent pas quand même. Il ne reste maintenant que des vidéos :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ok-impressive/







Le jeu de gestion d'uns studio de développement de jeux vidéos *City Game Studio* sortira d'accès anticipé demain :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cit...acces-anticipe




Le RPG - simulation de vie d'une pêcheuse *Moonglow Bay* sortira fin 2021 sur PC et les XBox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/moo...aire-familiale




L'auteur du très apprécié mod *Fallout: London* a été embauché par Bethesda :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wri...ob-at-bethesda

*Devil May Cry*, prévu à la base pour être un Resident Evil, a 20 ans aujourd'hui :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...turns-20-today

Voici le programme de la *Gamescom 2021* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/g...e-streams-6041

*eFootball* pourra utiliser les joueurs de la Major League Soccer Players Association dans son jeu. Leurs images et noms, par pour développer le jeu hein :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ed-mls-players




*Minecraft Dungeons* doit sortir sur Steam en Septembre, au vu de sa toute nouvelle page :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...eam-next-month

*Supercell* (Clash Of Clans), continue à sortir des jeux et a présenté ... 3 nouveaux jeux Clash Of Clans :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/23/s...f-clans-games/

Sans rien dire, Sony a lancé un nouveau modèle de *PlayStation 5*, plus légère et surtout avec un système permettant d'ajuster les pieds de la console en position couchée, sans avoir à utiliser un tournevis comme sur le modèle précédent :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tation-5-model

----------


## Wedgge

> Des gens essayaient de refaire GTA San Andreas et Vice City dans GTA 5, avant que Take-Two ne décide de leur faire envoyer une lettre polie mais ferme de leurs avocats, parce que faudrait pas que les remakes maisons ne se vendent pas quand même. Il ne reste maintenant que des vidéos :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ok-impressive/
> 
> https://youtu.be/6jRkdHt-46E
> 
> https://youtu.be/MmTwSURRZRQ
> 
> [/url]


La folie que sa aurait pu être  :Emo: . Cela dit je crois qu'il est toujours possible de dl une version de ces mods.

----------


## Nono

> Arf ça va carrément me bloquer mon délire ça. D'autant que la VF du premier etait excellente, un vrai dessin animé.


Carrément, elle était largement à la hauteur de la VO. Je me souviens encore du boss de fin du monde des dipneustes, qui annonçait ses supers attaques comme s'il venait de les inventer. Ou des soeurs tragi-comiques du théatre, qui forçaient le trait un tout petit peu, mais vraiment un tout peu. Le critique ! Ca y est je réinstalle.

----------


## KOUB

*Psychonauts* semble sentir bon. Et juste pour vous occuper, en français :

----------


## Elma

> Carrément, elle était largement à la hauteur de la VO. Je me souviens encore du boss de fin du monde des dipneustes, qui annonçait ses supers attaques comme s'il venait de les inventer. Ou des soeurs tragi-comiques du théatre, qui forçaient le trait un tout petit peu, mais vraiment un tout peu. Le critique ! Ca y est je réinstalle.


Tu m'as donné envie aussi, vil tentateur !

----------


## vv221

> Le parallèle que vous tentez avec le marché des jeux PC est grotesque. Vous n'achetez pas de PC tournant sur Epic OS avec l'Epic Store installé par défaut ainsi que diverses entraves pour vous décourager d'installer Steam.


Alors que dans l’autre sens, quand Valve lance des machines avec Steam OS pré-installé et de grosses difficultés à prévoir pour installer les clients de leurs concurrents, ils se font applaudir…

Mais j’imagine que c’est comme les chasseurs, il y a les bons (Valve) et les mauvais (tout ce qui n’est pas Steam) ?

----------


## Spawn

> Alors que dans l’autre sens, quand Valve lance des machines avec Steam OS pré-installé et de grosses difficultés à prévoir pour installer les clients de leurs concurrents, ils se font applaudir…
> 
> Mais j’imagine que c’est comme les chasseurs, il y a les bons (Valve) et les mauvais (tout ce qui n’est pas Steam) ?


Tu achètes un produit Valve, c'est logique de trouver leur application. Pour les téléphones, c'est plus complexe que ça. Ta comparaison est à mon sens tiré par les cheveux  :Langue3:

----------


## banditbandit

> Alors que dans l’autre sens, quand Valve lance des machines avec Steam OS pré-installé et de grosses difficultés à prévoir pour installer les clients de leurs concurrents, ils se font applaudir…
> 
> Mais j’imagine que c’est comme les chasseurs, il y a les bons (Valve) et les mauvais (tout ce qui n’est pas Steam) ?


 A priori le systéme sera "ouvert" tu pourras installer un autre OS et les clients de ton choix, sauf si Valve décide de tout verrouiller mais rien pour le moment ne le laisse penser.

----------


## Illynir

Ce sera ouvert oui, et steam OS n'est qu'une surcouche à Linux, le tout open source...

----------


## Ruvon

*Highrise City*, un Cities: Skyline like, a une démo dispo et un nouveau trailer.




*Project Haven*, un tactical en tour par tour pas exactement à la XCOM, a une nouvelle démo à l'occasion de la Gamescom. J'avais bien aimé celle dispo lors d'un des derniers Steam Fest.

----------


## archer hawke

> Alors que dans l’autre sens, quand Valve lance des machines avec Steam OS pré-installé et de grosses difficultés à prévoir pour installer les clients de leurs concurrents, ils se font applaudir…
> 
> Mais j’imagine que c’est comme les chasseurs, il y a les bons (Valve) et les mauvais (tout ce qui n’est pas Steam) ?


C'est la même chose que pour toutes les consoles portables. Personne ne gueule sur la Switch et son OS et store Nintendo.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est la même chose que pour toutes les consoles portables. Personne ne gueule sur la Switch et son OS et store Nintendo.


Attends un peu qu'Epic Games s'en charge une fois qu'ils auront gagné les autres procès  ::ninja:: 
Ceci dit je suis pour, mais je n'y crois pas trop… ça m'arrangerait aussi qu'ils s'attaquent au Quest de Facebook même si d'autres le font déjà, mais pas jusqu'au niveau de la boutique.

Edit: bon allez, pour simplifier tout le matos est livré avec le BIOS / boot loader déverrouillable hors ligne, un accès complet au stockage (au moins à froid), des drivers open source, et on n'en parle plus

----------


## Ruvon

Des nouvelles de Monte et Coupe 2: Bannerlord dans le dernier Dev Diary.




https://www.taleworlds.com/en/News/467

Via HistoriaGames : https://www.histogames.com/HTML/news...-nouvelles.php

En vrac :




> Crafting Orders, accessible via l'option de menu de jeu "Enter Smithy" dans les villes. Il permet aux joueurs de fabriquer des armes pour les nobles et les notables via des commandes. Par conséquent, la fabrication d'armes a été divisée en deux modes : Ordres de fabrication et fabrication libre.
> 
> Keep Battles, qui étend les sièges avec l'ajout de batailles décisives au cœur des châteaux assiégés.
> 
> Party and Kingdom War Stances, qui vous permettent d'assigner des ordres aux groupes subordonnés pour dicter leur approche envers les adversaires.
> 
> Duel, un nouveau mode de jeu multijoueur qui vous oppose à d'autres joueurs en combat singulier.
> 
> Des récompenses uniques lorsque vous rejoignez un royaume pour la première fois.
> ...


Et d'autres choses plus détaillées dans l'article. Ah, et la trad Fr avance, merci pour elle.

----------


## 564.3

> Des nouvelles de Monte et Coupe 2: Bannerlord dans le dernier Dev Diary.


Arf, j'aurais éventuellement traduit ça "monture et lame", ou "chwal et népée". Cool tout ça, bientôt le moment de lancer une nouvelle partie.

----------


## Ruvon

> Arf, j'aurais éventuellement traduit ça "monture et lame", ou "chwal et népée". Cool tout ça, bientôt le moment de lancer une nouvelle partie.


La prochaine fois je mets Dada et Coupe-coupe.

Si vous avez un abonnement au Monde, un article qui s'intéresse aux rapports entre les jeux bâtisseurs de civilisation et l'histoire.

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html

Si vous avez un abonnement au Monde, vous pouvez nous dire ce que ça vaut, ça m'intéresse  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> La prochaine fois je mets Dada et Coupe-coupe.






Spoiler Alert! 


Mountain bled   ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Spoiler Alert! 


 + 





Spoiler Alert! 


(Mason) Mount and Plaid  ::ninja:: 



Sinon, plus sérieusement, la *beta* du prochain jeu des auteurs de The Final Station (le jeu de train pan pan zombies en pixel-art 2D sympa mais trop court), *The Bookwalker*, est dispo sur Steam.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/the-b...-beta-sign-up/

Et le prochain Bossa Games (Surgeon Simulator), *I Am Fish* (moi je suis Verseau  ::ninja::  ) sortira le 16 septembre (sur PC, Steam et Gamepass).

----------


## Raoulospoko

L'est nulle celle ci...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Naoki Yoshida, le directeur de *Final Fantasy XIV* a confirmé que les problèmes de files d'attente interminables allaient s'arranger en Europe. Par contre, c'est le bordel pour encore un bon moment en Amérique du Nord :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...server-issues/





Les cheats pour *Battlefield 2042* sont déjà en vente :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...before-launch/

Respawn admet s'être planté avec Seer, le nouveau personnage surpuissant d'*Apex Legends*. Et donc, un bon gros nerf est arrivé hier :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...im-with-nerfs/





Ça aura mis le temps mais ... des textures LEGO dans *Minecraft* (Jusqu'à l'envoi de lettres polies mais fermes) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-texture...o-lego-bricks/




Le youtubeur Dyoramic a créé un ordinateur avec l'apparence d'une brique de LEGO. ça n'a rien à voir avec le jeu vidéo mais je trouve ça cool et pis c'est tout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lego-giant-c...sole-computer/




La sortie du jeu de survie *Night is Coming*, uniquement prévu sur PC pour le moment, est repoussée à 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842187.html




Où ça parle du marché tout pété des jeux vidéos rétro qui partent à prix délirants alors que les stocks sont conséquents :

https://sethabramson.substack.com/p/...ary-population
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-game-prices/
https://www.gameblog.fr/news/97503-u...endus-pour-sto

La bêta ouverte du *Kalof annuelle* aura lieu du 10 au 13 Septembre pour les consoles, et du 16 au 18 Septembre pour les PC :

https://nofrag.com/la-beta-ouverte-d...tembre-sur-pc/

Power Apps est une plateforme de développement d'applications de *Microsoft*. Il semble qu'une mauvaise configuration des applications permette de consulter facilement les données qu'elles sont sensées traiter. C'était déjà un problème de taille mais en plus, les gouvernements du monde entier se sont montrés récemment friands d'applications pour essayer de gérer la pandémie de Covid-19 ... Et forcément :

https://gizmodo.com/a-misused-micros...-47-1847541745
https://www.lesaffaires.com/techno/i...crosoft/626722

Un problème de Black Screen Of Death semble rendre les *XBox One* inutilisables, mais uniquement celles de joueurs s'étant inscrit au programme d'Xbox Insider :

https://kotaku.com/xbox-one-s-black-...les-1847546423

*PlatinumGames* a annoncé un SuperSummer Festival pour le 27 Août pour parler de World of Demons, Sol Cresta, et The Wonderful 101: Remastered :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-this-week/

*Dr Disrespect*, banni définitivement de Twitch l'année dernière, dit savoir maintenant pourquoi et poursuit la plateforme :

https://www.thegamer.com/dr-disrespe...ng-twitch-ban/

*EA*, oui, EA, rend disponible à tous 5 brevets améliorant l’accessibilité aux jeux vidéo, y compris le "ping system" super bien fichu d'Apex Legends, qui permet de communiquer sans parler. Et c'est bien cool :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-accessib...-legends-ping/

Vous vous souvenez de l'*Atari Lynx* ? La console portable qui ne rentrait dans aucune poche, et qui vidait 4 piles en 28 minutes ? Et bien 4 jeux viennent de sortir dessus :

https://www.gameinformer.com/gamer-c...ew-games-prove

Le jeu de parkour-course au trésor *Phantom Abyss*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, a eu une grosse mise à jour aujourd'hui

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14518...enversante.htm




Microids a annoncé *Koh Lanta : Les Aventuriers*, sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour le 14 Octobre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14518...r-microids.htm

La sortie d'accès anticipé du FPS *Wrath Aeon of Ruin*, qui devait avoir lieu à la fin de l'année, est retardée à 2022 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14519...ette-annee.htm

*Aliens : Fireteam Elite* est sorti aujourd'hui sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/145...ujourd-hui.htm

----------


## KOUB

Un site internet a été ouvert pour les 15 ans de la série de RPG *Rune Factory*, spin-off de la série de RPG Story of Seasons :

http://forum.canardpc.com/newreply.p...reply&t=131140




Le hack'n slash RPG *UNDECEMBER*, qui doit sortir en 2021 sur PC et téléphones portables, a droit à deux bandes-annonces :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/unde...website-opened







Après une simulation de tranche de pain, une simulation de poisson ... Ouais, bon, *I am Fish* sortira le 16 Septembre sur PC, XBox et sur le Gamepass. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam. Peut-être aussi sur le Microsoft Store mais je suis pas allé vérifier parce que ça me donne des boutons :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/i-am...s-september-16

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1472560/I_Am_Fish/




Le RPG-RTS *SpellForce III Reforced* a été annoncé sur les Playstations, les XBox et PC pour le 7 Décembre. Les possesseurs d'une version PC de SpellForce III auront droit à un upgrade gratuitement vers cette version :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/spel...box-one-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

15 minutes de gameplay de la bêta fermée du MMO de sports extrêmes *Riders Republic*, qui doit sortir en Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...c-closed-beta/




Le jeu d'exploration-aventure *XEL* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/xel-i...to-pc-in-2022/




Team 17 a annoncé le RPG post-apo au tour par tour à l'isométrique *Broken Roads* sur Steam pour 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/team1...-broken-roads/




Une bande-annonce avec du Ray-Tracing et du DLSS sur PC pour *Dying Light 2 : Stay Human*, qui doit sortir le 7 Décembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ss-pc-trailer/




Un ancien de Telltate et Occulus, Colum Slevin vient bosser chez *EA* dans la division Positive Play :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/job-n...es-role-at-ea/

Le jeu de plateformes *Hoa* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hoa...rivera-journee

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateforme en coop *Fling to the Finish* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fli...e-dadresse-duo




*Unity* s'est offert OTO, une IA d'analyse de chat audio. L'idée est évidemment de combattre la toxicité en ligne :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/24/u...gaming-report/

Par ailleurs, les employés d'*Unity* sont titillés dans leurs éthiques par les contrats que la compagnie a avec le Département de la Défense des USA ou Lockeed Martin :

https://www.pcgamer.com/unity-employ...tary-dealings/

Si vous branchez un équipement *Razer* sur votre PC, le téléchargement et l'installation de Razer Synapse se lance automatiquement. Windows va vous demander où vous souhaitez l'installer via une fenêtre que vous connaissez bien. Si vous faites shift + click-droit, vous ouvrez alors une fenêtre PowerShell, avec les droits administrateurs, même si vous n'êtes pas session admin. Oui, c'est un peu gênant niveau sécurité :

https://lifehacker.com/you-can-gain-...-by-1847537634

*Everdale*, le dernier jeu pour téléphones portables de Supercells (Clash Of Clan), est en fait sorti l'année dernière, sous le nom de Valleys & Villages, avec un faux studio et un faux éditeur. L'idée étant de sauvegarder la réputation de la compagnie aspirateur à fric si le jeu faisait un flop :

https://kotaku.com/major-game-devs-s...ame-1847546467

----------


## Maalak

> Le jeu de plateformes *Hoa* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et Switch


Une suite de Hob ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Nop, c'est une préquelle  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Haha.  ::P: 

Merci KOUB.  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est la même chose que pour toutes les consoles portables. Personne ne gueule sur la Switch et son OS et store Nintendo.


C’est pas vraiment pareil là. L’OS de base est open-source. C’est une distrib Linux avec des paquets pré-installés. Certains paquets sont propriétaires, genre les drivers, comme ceux qu’on peut installer sur une distrib Linux. Si d’autres stores ne sont pas disponibles sur Steam Deck c’est surtout qu’ils ne supportent pas Linux. Je vois pas en quoi c’est la faute de Valve. Si ça incite d’autres boîtes à supporter Linux c’est même plutôt bénéfique pour le consommateur. Et en plus de ça, on devrait pouvoir tout virer et mettre un autre OS. C’est un peu l’opposé des autres constructeurs.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C’est pas vraiment pareil là. L’OS de base est open-source. C’est une distrib Linux avec des paquets pré-installés. Certains paquets sont propriétaires, genre les drivers, comme ceux qu’on peut installer sur une distrib Linux. Si d’autres stores ne sont pas disponibles sur Steam Deck c’est surtout qu’ils ne supportent pas Linux. Je vois pas en quoi c’est la faute de Valve. Si ça incite d’autres boîtes à supporter Linux c’est même plutôt bénéfique pour le consommateur. Et en plus de ça, on devrait pouvoir tout virer et mettre un autre OS. C’est un peu l’opposé des autres constructeurs.


C'est clairement un mauvais procès qui leur est fait alors qu'ils essayent de mettre en avant... un système d'exploitation open-source. Si les autres acteurs du jeu vidéo sur PC veulent exister dans ce nouveau marché des "Switch-Mais-C'est-Un-PC" ils peuvent toujours se décider à cesser d'ignorer royalement Linux et à enfin allouer quelques moyens à ce créneau. 

Si le petit poisson Itch.io supporte Linux sans faute (que ce soit par le biais de son launcher ou de la quantité de jeux compatibles) je pense que le multimillionnaire GOG et les multimilliardaires Epic/EA/Ubisoft ne devraient pas avoir trop de mal à allouer les ressources pour que leurs applications propriétaires supportent autre chose que Windows. C'est d'autant plus le cas que GOG a déjà un certain nombre de jeux nativement compatibles linux et se targue d'être un ami du développement libre, tandis qu'Epic se positionne comme le champion de la concurrence vertueuse et pourrait très bien utiliser Proton de la même façon qu'ils ont utilisé SteamVR.

----------


## Stelarc

> *
> Project Haven*, un tactical en tour par tour pas exactement à la XCOM, a une nouvelle démo à l'occasion de la Gamescom. J'avais bien aimé celle dispo lors d'un des derniers Steam Fest.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8g6i876bbc


Je ne vois aucune démo de dispo.

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/tomrkobayashi/st...37094282760195

C'est abusé.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne vois aucune démo de dispo.


Elle arrive le 25. Je pensais que c'était déjà le cas, mais elle ne sera dispo que demain. My bad.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...77715965830547




> There’s a demo this time, right?
> Indeed there is! Starting on August 25th there’ll be a new demo build to download here on Steam. Not only will you get to check out our latest improvements to the UI and cover system, but a whole new mission. Rather than extend the demo and risk padding it out too far, we’ve swapped out the third mission for a new one to give you a fresh experience to tackle.
> 
> The new demo will be available for a while after the show, but not forever, so dive in while it’s still fresh out the oven.

----------


## vv221

> GOG a déjà un certain nombre de jeux nativement compatibles linux et se targue d'être un ami du développement libre


S’ils prétendent ça, c’est un pur mensonge. Ils utilisent des logiciels libres quand ça les arrange, comme ScummVM, DOSBox ou WINE, mais ils ne leur ont jamais reversé autre chose que de la "reconnaissance".

----------


## Tellure

> Le rétro-FPS *Project Warlock II*, qui a commencé un kickstater à 205 euros il y a quelques jours, dont l'objectif est déjà bien dépassé, a une démo jouable sur Steam :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/une-demo-pour-project-warlock-ii/
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-2/description
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ct_Warlock_II/
> 
> https://youtu.be/UhmHcTp2bXA


J'ai testé la démo hier et ça ressemble beaucoup à la première itération pour les qualités (look du jeu et des combats bien chouettes) comme pour les défauts (level designe pas fou).

----------


## runner

> S’ils prétendent ça, c’est un pur mensonge. Ils utilisent des logiciels libres quand ça les arrange, comme ScummVM, DOSBox ou WINE, mais ils ne leur ont jamais reversé autre chose que de la "reconnaissance".


Tes amis, tu leur donne de l'argent pour qu'ils soient tes amis?

Les développeurs de scummvm, dosbox et Wine n'ont jamais exigé de l'argent, juste de la reconnaissance. L'argent c'est en plus donc tu peux être leur ami et ne pas les financer. Ce n'est pas le but de ce type de logiciel. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas que les jeux utilisant dosbox vendus par des éditeurs rémunèrent les développeurs de scummvm, dosbox et wine.

----------


## cooly08

> Une bande-annonce avec du Ray-Tracing et du DLSS sur PC pour *Dying Light 2 : Stay Human*, qui doit sortir le 7 Décembre :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ss-pc-trailer/
> 
> https://youtu.be/WWvnKAogx-k


L'implémentation du RTX dans DL2 a l'air vraiment très chouette.

----------


## Stelarc

> Elle arrive le 25. Je pensais que c'était déjà le cas, mais elle ne sera dispo que demain. My bad.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/news/...77715965830547


Ah danke schön.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Tes amis, tu leur donne de l'argent pour qu'ils soient tes amis?
> 
> Les développeurs de scummvm, dosbox et Wine n'ont jamais exigé de l'argent, juste de la reconnaissance. L'argent c'est en plus donc tu peux être leur ami et ne pas les financer. Ce n'est pas le but de ce type de logiciel. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas que les jeux utilisant dosbox vendus par des éditeurs rémunèrent les développeurs de scummvm, dosbox et wine.


Valve travaille avec les développeurs de Wine et alloue des ressources pour que le support des jeux sur Proton (basé sur Wine) s'améliore. Ils n'utilisent pas uniquement des logiciels déjà développés par d'autres gratuitement sans rien faire de plus.

----------


## Illynir

Ils ne font pas que travailler avec eux, ils ont engagé plusieurs personnes à temps plein pour travailler sur DXVK (DX9/DX11), VKD3D (DX12), Zink (OpenGL), FAUDIO (Xaudio) et ont une très proche collaboration avec AMD/Intel/NVIDIA concernant les drivers. Ils ont participé aussi à plusieurs modification du kernel. Ils ont considérablement participé à améliorer l'ensemble pour permettre aux jeux sur Linux de devenir une réalité tangible depuis 2/3 ans.

Et le tout en open source complet.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

L'action RPG *Stray Blade* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dark-soul...ries-x-and-pc/




Le jeu de survie avec des zombies *State Of Decay 2*, qui a atteint les 10 millions de joueurs, va recevoir un DLC gratuit nommé Homecoming le 1er Septembre, avec un remaster de la carte du premier jeu, Trumbull Valley, et un tas d'autres trucs :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/st.../1100-6495517/
https://www.pcgamer.com/state-of-decay-2-homecoming/




*Psychonauts 2* est sorti aujourd'hui et a de bons retours (y compris de Noël Malware lors du stream Dark Souls III / Gamescon) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/psyc...launch-trailer




La sortie du jeu d'aventures-exploration *The Gunk* est décalée de Septembre à Décembre, sur les XBox, PC et sur le Game Pass :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...meplay-trailer




Bon. Il va y avoir une collaboration très moche avec Borderlands sur *Sea Of Thieves* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-now-underway

----------


## KOUB

8 minutes de gameplay de *Forza Horizon 5*, qui doit sortir le 5 Novembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/forza-horizo...escom-trailer/




L'extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2* était aussi présentée aujourd'hui, avec plein de trucs dont l'arrivée du craft d'armes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/destiny-2s-t...n-and-glaives/

Pendant que des gens vendent des cheats pour divers jeux de tirs, sur *Red Dead Online*, les joueurs se retrouvent attaqués par des hordes de NPC tous nus :

https://www.gamesradar.com/red-dead-...d-npcs-at-you/

10 nouveaux jeux d'annoncés pour le *XBox Game Pass* :




> Archvale, Cloud, Console, and PC - 2021
>     Next Space Rebels, Cloud, Console, and PC - Fall 2021
>     Midnight Fight Express, Cloud, Console, and PC - 2021
>     Dodgeball Academia, Cloud, Console, and PC - Now Available
>     Bushiden, Cloud, Console, and PC - 2021
>     Flynn: Son of Crimson, Cloud, Console, and PC - September 15
>     Unpacking, Cloud, Console, and PC - 2021
>     Signalis, Cloud, Console, and PC - TBA
>     Unsighted, Cloud, Console, and PC - 2021
>     Chinatown Detective Agency, Cloud, Console, and PC - Fall 2021


https://www.gameinformer.com/gamesco...-gamescom-2021
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/humb...ass-on-day-one




*Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy*, qui va sortir le 26 Octobre sur tout, présente un grand méchant :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/marv...aker-cinematic




*Final Fantasy Pixel Remaster series – Final Fantasy IV* sortira le 8 Septembre, sur téléphones portables et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/fina...es-september-8

Encore une bande-annonce pour *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/dyin...meplay-trailer




Le rétro-FPS *Into the Pit* a été annoncé sur XBox One et PC pour le 19 Octobre. Le jeu sera aussi disponible sur le Game Pass :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/fast...or-xbox-one-pc

----------


## KOUB

Le DLC Cult of the Holy Detonation pour *Wasteland 3* sortira le 5 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/wast...ches-october-5




*Age of Empires 4*, qui sortira le 28 Octobre et sera évidemment disponible sur le Game Pass, comprendra une heure de mini-documentaires  :

https://www.gamesradar.com/age-of-em...documentaries/

D'ailleurs, 90 minutes de gameplay pour ce dernier (la vidéo est sur vimeo dans l'article) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-of-empires-4/

*Magic The Gathering* continuera ses collaborations avec Warhammer, Le Seigneur Des Anneaux, ... Fortnite ... Street Fighter ... Heu ... :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14518...urs-cartes.htm
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nsions-in-2022

Le cloud-gaming sera possible sur les XBox pour cet hiver via le Xbox Game Pass Ultimate :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/24/x...-this-holiday/

Des nouvelles de *Flight Simulator* avec un teaser de la mise à jour sur l'Autriche, la Suisse et l'Allemagne, et ... du multijoueur compétitif. Ils vont aussi rajouter des avions "historiques". Le tout sera déployé le 7 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-fl...g-multiplayer/
https://www.polygon.com/22639377/mic...-legends-ju-52







Le RPG *Black Geyser: Couriers of Darkness* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam et GOG le 26 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/black-geyser...-bad-actually/




C'est au tour des employés d'*Apple* de se plaindre du manque de transparence des rémunérations. Une étude (interdite par la hiérarchie), montre des inégalités entre les sexes et les ethnies :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-workers-al...-of-1847546449

Où ça parle avec les fans qui ont créé des concepts de skins pour *Fortnite* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ho.../1100-6495454/

Et pour finir, des résumés de la conférence XBox qui vont bien :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ume-47887.html
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...com-livestream

----------


## Maalak

Il y a un topic Gamescom ou tout sera indiqué ici au fil des annonces ?

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Nouvelle démo jouable pour *Everspace 2* sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050842239.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1128920/EVERSPACE_2/

2 DLC rajoutant des environnements supplémentaires sont prévus pour le jeu d'exploration-survie sur des planètes extraterrestres *Icarus*. Une bêta fermée commence le 28 Octobre et la sortie du jeu est prévue pour le 20 Novembre :

https://nofrag.com/des-dlc-deja-prev...-de-dean-hall/

La démo jouable de l'action RPG *Scarlet Nexus* est maintenant disponible sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/scarlet-...available-now/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...SCARLET_NEXUS/

La *Corée du Sud* abolit une loi interdisant aux enfants de moins de 16 ans de jouer aux jeux vidéos entre minuit et 6 heures du matin. Le problème étant que c'était les compagnies de jeux vidéos qui devaient s'assurer du respect de la loi, avec les problèmes de respect de la vie privée que ça entrainait. L'idée de la loi était d'assurer aux enfants 6 heures de sommeil par jour ... Mais il n'y a en fait rien à voir entre les jeux vidéos et le rythme du sommeil, plus impacté par le rythme effroyable de la scolarité. M'enfin, récemment, ils viennent d'interdire les cours après 21h, ça devrait plus aider :

https://kotaku.com/south-korea-aboli...-la-1847553496

Des fans font une série animé sous Unreal Engine 5, suivant l'histoire de *Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic*. Le premier épisode est censé sortir à la mi-Octobre ... À moins d'une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats d'EA ou de Disney :

https://www.thegamer.com/fanmade-kni...-series-debut/




Linux a 30 ans :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...-lancait-linux

L'action-RPG *Death Cathedral* sortira sur consoles non-précisées et PC en 2022. Une démo jouable sera disponible sur Steam le 27 Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/side...or-consoles-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ath_Cathedral/




Le jeu complétement nawak *DEEEER Simulator: Your Average Everyday Deer Game* sortira le 25 Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/deee...es-november-25




Le jeu d'exploration *JETT: The Far Shore* sortira le 28 Septembre sur les playstations et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/jett...s-september-28

Le jeu de deckbuilding *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* a une nouvelle bande-annonce. Le jeu est prévu sur toutes les plateformes, y compris les téléphones portables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/yu-g...teaser-trailer




*Little Nightmares II Enhanced Edition* est sorti sur consoles de nouvelle génération est PC. L'upgrade est gratuit pour les possesseurs de l'ancienne version :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/litt...-series-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce avec du Ray Tracing pour *Bright Memory Infinite* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ng-pc-trailer/




*Facebook Gaming* a ré-ouvert son programme pour les créateurs de contenu de la communauté noire :

https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3872...or_Program.php

Le jeu d'aventures *Behind the Frame: The Finest Scenery* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam et sur mobiles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/beh...e-dune-peintre




Le jeu d'aventure narratif *Fallow* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fal...-disparaissent




Le jeu "Le Havresque" *The Ascent* semble toujours plus pété dans sa version Game Pass que dans sa version Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...aying-on-steam

Akuma, de Street Fighter dans *Monster Hunter Rise* le 27 Août :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...kuma-this-week




Le jeu pour mobiles *The Lord of the Rings: Rise to War* sortira le 23 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...t-in-september




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Halo Infinite* sortirait le 8 Décembre. La date de sortie devrait être annoncée officiellement plus tard aujourd'hui :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...a-release-date

Le remote desktop est maintenant possible sur MacOS grâce à Parsec :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/25/p...top-for-macos/

Il semblerait bien qu'*Activision-Blizzard* ait détruit des documents des ressources humaines en rapport avec la poursuite de l'état de Californie, ce qui fait que les motifs de la-dite poursuite s'étendent encore :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=14685e04619e
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...dded-documents
https://www.polygon.com/22641099/act...suit-amendment
https://gamasutra.com/view/news/3873..._documents.php

À l'occasion d'un cambriolage d'un magasin en Afrique du Sud, Samsung a révélé qu'il pouvait bloquer ses téléviseurs à distance :

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/tv-tel...e-n167479.html

*Groovy Bot* était un bot permettant de streamer pas très légalement de la musique sur Discord. 98% de son contenu venait de vidéos Youtube. Youtube en a appris l’existence et l'a tué derrière la benne à ordures du quartier mal-famé où il faisait ses affaires :

https://gizmodo.com/youtube-has-kill...cre-1847554673 
https://www.pcgamer.com/google-has-k...est-music-bot/

----------


## Megiddo

Hop, un petit lien en direct, chez IGN, pour voir la soirée d'ouverture de la *Gamescom 2021* : 




En espérant du lourd.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Erkin_

C'est une purge.

----------


## Higgins

Oui, c'était pas bien brillant.
Je retiens surtout la bande annonce sans gameplay avec une vieille reprise de Enter Sandman du prochain jeu Marvel.
Bizarrement, je vais sans doute l'acheter.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du soir,

*King of Fighters 15* sortira le 17 Février 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-february-2022




Le reboot de *Saints Row*, qui va probablement ne pas avoir d'épée-godemichet, sortira le 25 Février sur Playstation, XBox et sur PC en exclusivité Epic Game Store :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/25/s...n-february-25/
https://www.pcgamer.com/the-saints-r...s-store-on-pc/




Le jeu d'action-aventure "par le créateur de Lara Croft", *Dream Cycle*, sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 7 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/lara...m-cycle-for-pc




La sortie de l'action-RPG *Nobody Saves the World* a été retardée à début 2022. Une bande-annonce présentant le multijoueur est disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/nobo...player-trailer




Le dungeon-crawler musical *Soundfall* a été annoncé sur consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/soun...teaser-trailer

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Dolmen* doit sortir en 2022 sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/dolmen-story-trailer




Le jeu d'action *Valfaris: Mecha Therion*, suite du métalique Valfaris premier du nom, a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/valf...-switch-and-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur *The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes* qui doit sortir sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et sur PC le 22 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...-enemy-trailer




Le jeu Marvel "à la XCOM" de Firaxis existe et s'appelle *Marvel Midnight Suns*. Le personnage principal sera original et customisable à l'envie. Il faudra construire une relation avec les personnages du MCU. 12 personnages du MCU provenant des Avengers, de Xmen ou de Runaways seront jouables. L'histoire sera basée sur Rise of the Midnight Sons, une histoire de 1992 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/25/m...-game-is-real/
https://www.thegamer.com/marvels-mid...omizable-hero/
https://www.thegamer.com/marvels-mid...pg-dating-sim/
https://www.thegamer.com/midnight-su...de-ghostrider/
https://www.thegamer.com/marvels-mid...s-comic-event/




*Bus Simulator 21* sortira le 7 Septembre sur PC et consoles :

https://www.thegamer.com/bus-sim-21-...-release-date/

----------


## KOUB

*WorldBox - God Simulator* est un god-game dans un monde médiéval fantastique, qui doit sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/super-worldbox-impressions/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FPS en 3 vs 3 *Nine To Five*, qui n'a toujours pas de date de sortie :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14526...ler-brutal.htm




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de stratégie-construction-survie dans une station spatiale *Ixion*, qui doit sortir en 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-moon-blo...ion-sim-ixion/




10 minutes de gameplay du *Kalof Annuel* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/call...el-playthrough




Le roguelike *Cult of the Lamb* a été annoncé pour consoles et PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/devo...or-consoles-pc

----------


## Gero

> https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/25/s...n-february-25/
> https://www.pcgamer.com/the-saints-r...s-store-on-pc/


Wow c'est Saints Row ça ? Vraiment ? C'est parce que c'est exclue EGS que ça doit ressembler à Fortnite ?

----------


## KOUB

Introduction de la première saison du multijoueur de *Halo Infinite*, qui sort bien le 8 Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oller-revealed




April O'Neil donnera des baffes dans *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge*, toujours prévu pour 2022 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/teenage-mut...revenge-april/




*Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania* sortira sur toutes les plateformes le 5 Octobre et aura droit à un DLC Morgana Rolls de Persona 5 le 2 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/super-monke...rgana-trailer/




Le FPS compétitif free-to-play avec une dose de Portal, *Splitgate* a fini sa bêta et commence sa saison 0 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/spli...-now-available




La sortie du jeu d'horreur-survie *The Outlast Trials* sur PC est décalée à 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...meplay-trailer

----------


## KOUB

*LEGO Star Wars The Skywalker Saga* sortira au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/lego-...eplay-trailer/




*Jurassic World Evolution 2* sortira sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et sur PC le 9 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/jura...hes-november-9




Le shooter coop futuriste *SYNCED: Off-Planet* est prévu pour 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/sync...-story-trailer




Le MMO de pokémons de contrefaçon *DokeV* a une bande-annonce :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/doke...meplay-trailer




Ouaaaais, une bande-annonce pour le très pas politique *Far Cry 6* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/far-cry-6-story-trailer




Le MMO de sports extrêmes *Riders Republic* est en bêta ouverte, là, maintenant, tout de suite, jusqu'au 28 Août :

https://www.pcgamer.com/riders-repub...til-august-28/

----------


## KOUB

Le battle-royale free-to-play Vampires La Mascarade *Bloodhunt* sortira en accès anticipé sur PC le 7 Septembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/bloodhunt-v...e-september-7/




Une nouvelle simulation de foot, *UFL*, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/ufl-.../2300-6456057/




Le jeu d'exploration- *JETT: The Far Shore* sortira en fait le 5 Octobre sur PC et Playstation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/jett...ches-october-5




Voici le jeu de gestion de parc d'attraction *Park Beyond*, par les développeurs de Tropico 6. Un article va sortir à ce propos sur Canard PC Vendredi :

https://www.pcgamer.com/park-beyond-...-tropico-devs/




La sortie d'*Horizon Forbidden West* est retardée au 18 Février 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/hori...rbuary-18-2022

*JUMANJI: The Curse Returns* est un jeu basé sur la boite du jeu du premier film, annoncé pour bientôt sur PC et Switch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...original-movie

----------


## Vroum

> Le MMO de pokémons de contrefaçon *DokeV* a une bande-annonce :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/doke...meplay-trailer
> https://youtu.be/FaRbQHlegaM


Ils assument plus tellement l'étiquette _MMO_, maintenant comme pour (le repoussé) Crimson Desert il faut dire _an upcoming open world action-adventure by Pearl Abyss_.

----------


## KOUB

Le MMO d'Amazon *New World* va avoir une bêta ouverte du 9 au 12 Septembre :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/am.../1100-6495583/




Le prochain JRPG de la série des Tales Of, *Tales of Luminaria* a été annoncé sur mobiles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/tale...or-ios-android




*Deadmau5* a un projet sur Core, la plateforme pour faire des jeux de l'Epic Game Store ... Et tout un tas de promesses rapport à du Metaverse :

https://www.gameinformer.com/gamesco...-entertainment




Le jeu multijoueur free-to-play de combats de dragons *Century: Ages Ashes* sortira le 18 Novembre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/25/c...h-november-18/




Jacob Dzwinel développe le beat them all *Midnight Fight Express* tout seul et c'est impressionnant :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/25/a...fight-express/

----------


## KOUB

Le livre de la jungle dans *Fall Guys: Ultimate Knockout* le 3 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/fall...ns-september-3

La première grosse mise à jour de *Valheim*, nommée Hearth And Home, sera déployée le 16 Septembre :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/va.../1100-6495587/




*Sifu* sortira le 22 Février sur Playstation et PC :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/25/s...s-february-22/




Le concert *Genshin Impact* aura lieu le 3 Octobre (et il y a le personnage Alloy, mais bon) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/gens...-for-october-3




9 minutes de *Death Stranding Director’s Cut*, qui doit sortir sur PS5 le 24 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/deat...review-trailer




100.000 nouveaux comptes de *CoD: Warzone* ont été banni :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/10.../1100-6495574/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Age of Empires 4* qui doit sortir le 28 Octobre sur PC via Steam, le Microsoft Store et le Game Pass :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...re-and-the-rus

----------


## Silver

> Wow c'est Saints Row ça ? Vraiment ? C'est parce que c'est exclue EGS que ça doit ressembler à Fortnite ?


Ce ne serait pas plutôt Fortnite qui aurait copié Saints Row ? Ça c'est le look du 4 en 2013.  :;):

----------


## Luxunofwu

Fortnite ayant été annoncé bien avant la sortie de Saints Row 4 (2011 pour rappel l'annonce de Fortnite  ::ninja:: ), ça aurait du sens que ces salopiauds de Volition aient déjà plagié le design de Fortnite pour pondre leur bouse de Saints Row 4 en effet. Merci de le faire remarquer !

----------


## nemra

> Fortnite ayant été annoncé bien avant la sortie de Saints Row 4 (2011 pour rappel l'annonce de Fortnite ), ça aurait du sens que ces salopiauds de Volition aient déjà plagié le design de Fortnite pour pondre leur bouse de Saints Row 4 en effet. Merci de le faire remarquer !


Peu probable, SR4 est une grosse repompe (suite à l'abandon de la véritable suite* à cause de THQ crevant de faim) de SR3 sorti en 2011. ::ninja:: 



*Saints Row : part four, où Saints Row IV Prime
https://lostmediawiki.com/Saints_Row..._sequel;_2013)





> _Saints Row Part Four_ (also known as Saints Row 4 Prime, internally by the developers),[1] was the original true sequel to _Saints Row The Third that was going to be released on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, before it was scrapped due to financial troubles that Volition's publisher, THQ was going through._ _The version of Saints Row IV that was released was an extended version of a planned DLC expansion for Saints Row The Third titled, Enter The Dominatrix._

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Poy poy du soir,
> 
> *King of Fighters 15* sortira le 17 Février 2022 sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et PC :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-february-2022


Il sortira sur PC également, Epic et Steam  :;):

----------


## KOUB

> Il sortira sur PC également, Epic et Steam


Oui, j'ai mal formulé. J'ai corrigé.

----------


## Gero

> Ce ne serait pas plutôt Fortnite qui aurait copié Saints Row ? Ça c'est le look du 4 en 2013. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qhFgMRlgNo


 :Facepalm: 

Non mais, déjà le trailer du IV qui faisait pas SR le fait plus que le dernier. Depuis la description de la vidéo :




> Dans le fond, Saints Row retrace l’histoire d’une start-up, sauf que les Saints opèrent dans le crime.


Ben oui quand j'imagine un Saints Row, je pense direct à une start-up...

----------


## TonTon Cookie

C'est surtout immonde  ::O: 

Ils ont prévu une sortie mobile autrement c'est pas possible

Olala ça va du tout j'ai ouvert le trailer du 4 juste au dessus en pensant que c'était le 5  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

J'en connais un qui va faire des bonds : pour les 30 ans de *Lemmings*, un documentaire intitulé _Lemmings 30th: Can You Dig It?_ sortira fin 2021.




https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...h-anniversary/

Article qui nous rappelle que Disney c'est des gentils :




> Lemmings’ gimmick is based on an untruth; the real-life creatures do not regularly engage in mass suicide. That idea goes back a long way but was popularized by an infamous Disney documentary, 1958’s White Wilderness, in which a narrator says that lemmings often fling themselves off cliffs during migration. In truth, the film's producers allegedly pushed lemmings off a cliff into water to capture footage for the segment, and the images weren’t of the Arctic Ocean as stated (the video showed a river in Calgary).


Pour rester dans l'animalier, le* festival Press Start* qui se déroulera à la BPI du 22 au 27 septembre, aura comme thème les bestioles.

https://www.afjv.com/news/10696_pres...-video-bpi.htm

Avec en temps forts :




> Samedi 25 septembre
> Forum du jeu vidéo : de la nature aux mondes virtuels
> Artificiel par essence, le jeu vidéo n'en demeure pas moins en perpétuel dialogue avec une nature qui façonne ses récits, inspire ses personnages, détermine ses paysages. À travers les mondes virtuels, l'homme poursuit ainsi le dialogue sans doute le plus essentiel de sa condition.
> À l'heure où la question écologique occupe une part déterminante de la vie de nos sociétés, la Bibliothèque publique d'information consacre la 3e édition de son Forum du jeu vidéo à cette thématique cardinale et propose à une dizaine de spécialistes et de créateurs de se rencontrer pour explorer les liens entre nature et mondes virtuels.
> Petite Salle - Centre Pompidou
> 
> Avec notamment
> 
> Cédric Babouche, fondateur du studio Un je ne sais quoi
> ...

----------


## KaiN34

::wub::

----------


## Big Bear

Personne n'a testé Psychonauts 2 ? Ça vaut quoi s'il-vous plaît ?

----------


## Erkin_

> Le battle-royale free-to-play Vampires La Mascarade *Bloodhunt* sortira en accès anticipé sur PC le 7 Septembre :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/bloodhunt-v...e-september-7/
> 
> https://youtu.be/GgVUS-5md_8


Encore un nouveau jeu qui m'aurait sans doute éclaté si ce n'était pas un BR.
Ca bouge correctement, il y a beaucoup de verticalité, la map semble excellente.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Personne n'a testé Psychonauts 2 ? Ça vaut quoi s'il-vous plaît ?


Le jeu a l'air d'avoir été bien reçu par la presse spécialisée.

----------


## poneyroux

> Le jeu a l'air d'avoir été bien reçu par la presse spécialisée.


Peut-on faire confiance en une presse qui surnote des jeux de bobo-hipsters comme les jeux d'Ubisoft ou qui ne tarit d'éloge pour le MCU ?

----------


## Herman Speed

> 


Ho ! Un animé sur le culte espagnol du capirote , l'architecture de Séville et les pénitents. 



Cela va faire drôle de voir en animé un culte extrême. 

Pourquoi 7 lames ? Cela correspond aux 7 douleurs éprouvées par la Vierge Marie :

La prophétie de Syméon sur l'Enfant Jésus. (Lc, 2, 34-35)3
La fuite de la Sainte Famille en Égypte. (Mat, 2, 13-21)
La disparition de Jésus pendant trois jours au temple. (Lc, 2, 41-51)
La rencontre de Marie et Jésus sur la via crucis. (Lc, 23, 27-31)
Marie contemplant la souffrance et le décès de Jésus sur la Croix. (Jn, 19, 25-27)
Marie accueille son fils mort dans ses bras lors de la Descente de croix. (Mat, 27, 57-59)
Marie abandonne le corps de son fils lors de la mise au tombeau. (Jn, 19, 40-42)

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.p...me/Blasphemous

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Peut-on faire confiance en une presse qui surnote des jeux de bobo-hipsters comme les jeux d'Ubisoft ou qui ne tarit d'éloge pour le MCU ?


 ::XD::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Peut-on faire confiance en une presse qui surnote des jeux de bobo-hipsters comme les jeux d'Ubisoft ou qui ne tarit d'éloge pour le MCU ?


 ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Peut-on faire confiance en une presse qui surnote des jeux de bobo-hipsters comme les jeux d'Ubisoft ou qui ne tarit d'éloge pour le MCU ?


Tu as oublié de caser le mot "access media", mais sinon c'était parfait.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

Je vous trouve un peu injustes. Un type qui passe son temps à déféquer sur marvel ne peut être foncièrement mauvais.

----------


## S0da

> Personne n'a testé Psychonauts 2 ? Ça vaut quoi s'il-vous plaît ?


cooly08 en a l'air satisfait

----------


## Molina

> cooly08 en a l'air satisfait


Ouai enfin... On devrait forcer Cooly à mettre la mention obligatoire "suggestion de présentation".

----------


## Kamasa

> Je vous trouve un peu injustes. Un type qui passe son temps à déféquer sur marvel ne peut être foncièrement mauvais.


Un type qui consomme des burgers quand il a des envies de caviar et qui s'en plains. C'est pas quelqu'un de foncièrement mauvais non. Mais chiant ça oui.

----------


## cooly08

> cooly08 en a l'air satisfait


C'est franchement cool ouais. Alors je ne sais pas s'il vaut les 60€ qu'ils demandent (je n'ai que 4h dessus pour le moment), je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on peut l'avoir à moins cher actuellement. Mais il est sur le gamepass et là c'est banco (et la version gamepass fonctionne correctement).
Le test CPC est d'ailleurs disponible : https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...psychonauts-2/. Chouinez le test si vous voulez, je repasserai dessus pour filer les chouinages (j'en ai encore 3). La note est de (4 x 3) - 4 + 15 - 15 + 3 - 3 + 7 - 7.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouai enfin... On devrait forcer Cooly à mettre la mention obligatoire "suggestion de présentation".


Lapin compris.

----------


## Molina

> Lapin compris.


Souvent dans le packaging de bouffe, tu as cette mention. Parce que les photos dessus, ne sont pas contractuelles. Et pour cause, on a pris un vrai photographe, a mis en valeur le produit, régler la lumière, voire même rajouter des trucs non comestibles sur la bouffe, uniquement pour faire une photo. Et toi, tu ouvres l'emballage et tu as .... autre chose.

Ca me fait souvent ça quand je vois tes screens. J'ai beau mettre à fond, avec parfois tes reshade je n'ai jamais aussi bien. 
Voilà, c'était juste une blague.

----------


## cooly08

Ok je vois.  ::P: 
Je me souvenais plus qu'il y avait marqué "suggestion de présentation". Malin !

----------


## Tenebris

D'ailleurs si ça se trouve c'est Cooly qu'ils ont embauché pour faire les trailers pipeautés de Witcher 3 et Watchdogs 1 à l'époque avec ses reshades magiques  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Haha.  :^_^:

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Ouai enfin... On devrait forcer Cooly à mettre la mention obligatoire "suggestion de présentation".

----------


## cooly08

Ola.  :^_^: 
Je crois que c'est interdit par la Convention de Genève de changer de sous-titre sur le forum CPC.  :Sweat:

----------


## Baalim

> Ola. 
> Je crois que c'est interdit par la Convention de Genève de changer de sous-titre sur le forum CPC.


Wabon ?  ::sad::

----------


## Nono

> Il sortira sur PC également, Epic et Steam


C'est bien, ils apprennent de leurs erreurs...

----------


## Maalak

Le simulateur de Raoulospoko pour faire des doigts d'honneur aux FdO vient de sortir, pour les bobos que vous êtes qui veulent s'encanailler un peu mais sans risques.  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

La démo du jeu d'aventure zelda-like *Tunic*, encore en accès anticipé, est de retour sur Steam :

https://www.gameblog.fr/news/97570-t...pour-une-duree

https://store.steampowered.com/app/553420/TUNIC/

Toujours pas de logo Activision dans l'alpha du *Kalof annuel*. Choix artistique, mouaip :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...lled-its-logo/

Le DLC Gourmandise pour *Hitman 3* sera disponible le 31 Août :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/hi.../1100-6495614/




La bêta ouverte du jeu de massacre de zombies *Back 4 Blood* a réuni 5.6 millions de joueurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/back-4-bloo...-player-count/

Le FPS gigeresque *Scorn* semble toujours bien sortir cet Automne, comme prévu :

https://www.thegamer.com/scorn-on-track-release/




7 millions de joueurs se sont inscrits sur l'*Epic Game Store* pour récupérer gratuitement  Grand Theft Auto V en Mai 2020 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14531...x-inscrits.htm

Il y a aussi eu une bande-annonce du FPS multijoueur *CrossfireX* hier :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14531...er-furieux.htm




Et aussi, une bande-annonce pour *Lost Judgment*, qui doit sortir le 24 Septembre sur les XBox et les Playstations :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/lost...-story-trailer




Bande-annonce sur le thème musical de *Tales Of Arise*, qui sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch le 10 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/tale...e-song-trailer




*Gearbox* monte un nouveau studio à Montréal :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...tudio-montreal

----------


## cooly08

> Poy poy,
> 
> La démo du zelda-like *Tunic*, encore en accès anticipé, est de retour sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gameblog.fr/news/97570-t...pour-une-duree
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/553420/TUNIC/


Tunic n'est pas en accès anticipé.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tunic n'est pas un Zelda like  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

La sortie de *Monster Rancher 1 & 2 DX* a été annoncé sur PC, Switch et iOS pour le 9 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/mons...tch-pc-and-ios




Alors en fait, rapport à hier, le jeu pokemon de contrebande *DokeV* n'est plus un MMO comme initialement annoncé, c'est un jeu d'aventure (et de collection de bestioles) en monde ouvert :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pokem...-2021-trailer/

Le RPG *Serin Fate* est sorti d'accès anticipé et est disponible sur Switch et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ser...acces-anticipe




Le jeu d'enquête *Murder Mystery Machine* est disponible sur PC, PS4, XBox One et iOS, avec une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mur...ue-isometrique

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...stery_Machine/




Devant la pression des joueurs (et surtout les histoires de variants), *Pokémon Go* définit encore une fois la distance d'interaction à 80 mètres avec les Pokéstops et les Gyms :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ndemic-changes





*Mike "IdolNinja" Watson*, le moddeur qui menait l'effort de réhabiliter la version PC de Saints Row 2, notoirement pétée, est décédé :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...n-who-has-died




La bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur *The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes* cachait l'adresse d'un site internet donnant des infos sur les personnages :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-full-of-lore

https://en.bandainamcoent.eu/caelus-files

Il y a une "expérience" Martin Luther King dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ing-experience




*Netflix* commence doucement dans les jeux vidéos, avec deux jeux Stanger Things sur mobiles :

https://www.polygon.com/22642823/net...things-android

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour la simulation de foot free-to-play anciennement connue sous le nom de Pro Evolution Soccer, *eFootball*. Certaines animations et certains coups de pieds ne seront pas disponibles au lancement. Oui, des coups de pieds ne seront pas disponibles :

https://www.polygon.com/22642833/efo...ne-series-x-pc
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-in-at-launch




Une interview des gens derrière le jeu de gestion de parcs d'attraction *Park Beyond*, en attendant l'article Canard PC de demain :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/26/p...anagement-sim/

Sans vraiment de grosse surprise, l'extension War for Wakanda n'a pas sauvé la fréquentation de *Marvel’s Avengers* :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=419e7771e191

Et comme vous avez été sages ... Paul Rudd dans une pub pour la super nintendo :

https://www.destructoid.com/for-the-...aunch-trailer/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La Super Nintendo  :Bave:  
Par contre Paul Rudd connais pas...Un coup de Google plus tard, mwé j'ai vu aucun de ses films  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> cooly08 en a l'air satisfait


On préférerait avoir un avis sur le jeu, pas sur son potentiel artistique pour photographes en herbe.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ok je vois. 
> Je me souvenais plus qu'il y avait marqué "suggestion de présentation". Malin !


"Screenshot non contractuels. Z'avez qu'à acheter une 3090 Turbo Twin GTX TI bande de ploucs !"


 ::P:

----------


## Megiddo

> Souvent dans le packaging de bouffe, tu as cette mention. Parce que les photos dessus, ne sont pas contractuelles. Et pour cause, on a pris un vrai photographe, a mis en valeur le produit, régler la lumière, voire même rajouter des trucs non comestibles sur la bouffe, uniquement pour faire une photo. Et toi, tu ouvres l'emballage et tu as .... autre chose.


C'est comme chez Focus Interactive.  ::o: 


Bon, sauf pour la mention. Je crois qu'ils ne s'embarrassent même pas avec les dernières formules à la mode dans les trailers, du genre "in engine".  ::ninja:: 



Sinon, je ne sais pas trop ce que vous retenez de cette ouverture de la Gamescom. Ici, principalement *Replaced*, qui éveille la curiosité.




Pour rappel, le trailer de l'E3 :

----------


## cooly08

> On préférerait avoir un avis sur le jeu, pas sur son potentiel artistique pour photographes en herbe. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> "Screenshot non contractuels. Z'avez qu'à acheter une 3090 Turbo Twin GTX TI bande de ploucs !"


Je ne commenterai pas ! J'active de ce pas le shadow ban ! Massif.  :tired:

----------


## KaiN34

Un dernier DLC gratuit pour Décembre et Blasphemous 2 pour 2023.  :Vibre:

----------


## FericJaggar

Toujours intrigué par *Scorn*, mais déçu par le feeling des armes, le son qu'elles font est super classique, on dirait qu'on tire à la poudre, je m'attendais à des bruits organiques bien dégueux...

----------


## FB74

Il est déjà passé le trailer ingame mais pas fini de gameplay de *Black Myth Wukong* en 4K Unreal Engine 5 60FPS BaalimoDolby  ?  :tired:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

*Google* va payer environ 15 milliards de dollars à Apple cette année pour ... rester le moteur de recherche par défaut sur Safari :

https://gizmodo.com/google-will-cont...you-1847564608

le cowboy McCree va changer de nom dans *Overwatch* vu qu'il avait été nommé en l'honneur d'un développeur viré de Blizzard pour des histoires de harcélement sexuel :

https://kotaku.com/blizzard-is-chang...law-1847565597

Le JRPG *BRAVELY DEFAULT II*, jusqu'alors exclusivité Nintendo, va sortir sur PC le 2 Septembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ninte...september-2nd/




Le shooter en hélicoptère *Comanche*, une des licences achetées à vil prix par THQ Nordic, est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/coman...ully-released/




*Skate 4* va sortir sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/eas-s...-coming-to-pc/





11 minutes de gameplay pour le jeu d'horreur psychologique *Martha Is Dead*, qui doit sortir cette année :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...artha-is-dead/




Bande-annonce pour le jeu multijoueur de combats de robots géants *GigaBash*, qui doit sortir sur PS4 et PC début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/giga...m-2021-trailer




La mise à jour Wounds of Eventide qui conclura l'histoire de *Blasphemous* sortira le 9 Décembre. *Blasphemous 2* a aussi été annoncé pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/blasphemous-wounds-of-eventide-update-launches-december-9-blasphemous-ii-anounced
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/blasphemous-un-dlc-en-approche-pour-le-9-decembre-et-une-suite-pour-2023-3050842345.html




Grosse mise à jour aujourd'hui pour *Phasmophobia* :

https://www.thegamer.com/phasmophobi...august-update/

----------


## cooly08

> Il est déjà passé le trailer ingame mais pas fini de gameplay de *Black Myth Wukong* en 4K Unreal Engine 5 60FPS BaalimoDolby  ?


Oui.  :tired:

----------


## KOUB

Du parkour dans *Dying Light 2*, qui doit sortir le 7 Décembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...ow-3-trailer-/




Le record du monde de speedrun pour *Ocarina Of Time* est maintenant de 6 minutes 53 secondes :

https://www.thegamer.com/ocarina-of-...-world-record/




Le jeu de gestion-construction *Pharaoh : A New Era* voit sa sortie retardée à 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050842339.html

Le jeu d'action-aventure *There is No Light* sortira en Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/2d-a...-switch-and-pc




Le roguelite *Loopmancer* a été annoncé sur consoles et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/loop...m-2021-trailer




Le jeu d'exploration roguelike *Sandwalkers* a été annoncé sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/rogu...-for-switch-pc

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'aventure-plateformes *Marsupilami: Hoobadventure*, qui sortira le 16 Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/mars...m-2021-trailer




Le RPG *The Waylanders*, actuellement en accès anticipé, sortira le 16 Novembre sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...es-november-16




Le jeu de ... heu ... ouais ... Rampage en moderne, *Terror of Hemasaurus* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/retr...-switch-and-pc




Le RPG *Arcadian Atlas* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/2d-i...in-2022-for-pc




Le FPS roguelike *Abyssus* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/brin...nounced-for-pc

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures-exploration *Trading Time* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/sand...-switch-and-pc




LE RPG de pêche *Moonglow Bay* sortira le 7 Octobre sur Xbox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/moon...ches-october-7




Le battle-royale free-to-play d'animaux *Super Animal Royale* est disponible sur toutes les plateformes plus Stadia :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/supe...-all-platforms




Le deckbuilder roguelike *Oaken* a été annoncé sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/tact...-for-switch-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'action-RPG *Soulstice* qui doit sortir sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/soul...m-2021-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *Tails of Iron* qui doit sortir sur toutes les consoles et PC le 17 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/tail...m-2021-trailer




Voici l'un des succès de Juillet de Steam, le jeu d'exploration-plateformes gratuit *Alpaca Stacka* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/one-of-julys...-in-5-minutes/




Une bande-annonce avec du gameplay pour *Life is Strange: True Colors*, qui doit sortir le 10 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/life-is-stra...a-new-trailer/




Des streameurs de *World of Warships* quittent le navire (Haha !) en raison de désaccord avec le modèle économique du jeu. Un streameur russe, Turry, a été viré, lui, pour avoir été plus que critique envers les développeurs. Il s'est donc fait virer du programme de "Community Contributors". Et un employé a trouvé malin de proposer un code promo W0LAXU5*FKUTURY*5, ce qui n'était pas bien malin :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...nsult-apology/

*Project Relic* se présente comme un soulslike multijoueur, avec une sortie prévue en 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/project-relic-trailer/




Le GTA médiéval *Rustler*, actuellement en accès anticipé, sortira en verion 1.0 le 31 Août. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rustler-is-b...edieval-world/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/844260/Rustler/

----------


## Erkin_

Pfiouuu.  :Sweat:

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Gungrave G.O.R.E* sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/gung...box-one-and-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FPS horrifique *Trepang2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/trepang2-trailer/




Bande-annonce avec du gameplay pour *In Far: Changing Tides*, qui sortira en 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/in-far-chang...eet-submarine/




Le simulateur de vol *Balsa Model Flight Simulator*, par le créateur de Kerbal Space Program, va commencer sa bêta ouverte sous peu sur Steam, avant de sortir en accès anticipé dans les prochains mois :

https://www.pcgamer.com/kerbal-creat...eta-right-now/




Bande-annonce pour le metroidvania avec un ours en peluche fantôme *Nine Years of Shadows*

https://www.pcgamer.com/nine-years-of-shadows-trailer/

----------


## elftor

Je passe souvent ici, mais je ne dis rien.
Si je devais dire une seule chose : Merci KOUB !

----------


## KOUB

Le city-builder de castors *Timberborn* sortira en accès anticipé en Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/build-a-beav...rn-next-month/




Une version PC a été rajoutée à la sortie sur toutes les consoles de *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl* pour cet Automne :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/nick...sion-announced




Présentation de la coop en ligne pour *Salt and Sacrifice*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur les playstation et sur PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14533...-son-multi.htm




Le jeu de gestion de chenil *To the Rescue* a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/to-the-re...s-august-2021/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...To_The_Rescue/

C'est le cas aussi du RPG pokemonesque *Coromon*

https://www.gamesradar.com/coromon-fgs-august-2021/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1218210/Coromon/

Du gameplay pour le jeu de survie de minipouces *Smalland* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/smalland-fgs-august-2021/




Il y a aussi une démo jouable pour le puzzler coop *KeyWe*, qui doit sortir le 31 Août :

https://www.gamesradar.com/keywe-fgs-august-2021/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1242980/KeyWe/

Aussi pour *MythBusters: The Game - Crazy Experiments Simulator* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/mythbuste...s-august-2021/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...nts_Simulator/

La sortie du jeu de nettoyage de scénes de crime *Serial Cleaners* est décalée à 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/serial-cl...s-august-2021/

----------


## KOUB

*Alaskan Truck Simulator* sortira au premier trimestre 2022 sur PC, plus tard sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/alaskan-t...s-august-2021/




Le DLC conspirationniste Truth Quest pour le jeu de requin *Maneater* sortira le 31 Août :

https://www.gamesradar.com/maneater-...s-august-2021/




Le jeu de plateformes *Imp of the Sun* sortira début 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/imp-of-th...s-august-2021/




*Medieval Dynasty* quittera l'accès anticipé le 23 Septembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/medieval-...s-august-2021/




Le stardew valley sous-terrain *Core Keeper* quittera l'accès anticipé à la fin de l'année :

https://www.gamesradar.com/core-keeper-fgs-august-2021/

----------


## Zerger

Ça doit faire 5-6 mois qu'une demo de Coromon est dispo, atomium l'avait même streamé. 
Va falloir faire le tour des dates de péremption de tes news  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, il vous reste un peu moins de 10h pour retrouver vos vieux CD de Diablo 2/recuperer vos clefs CD sur battle.net et réinstaller le jeu pour assister au renouveau du Hack n Slash avec la sortie tant attendue de *Median XL 2*  :Vibre:

----------


## Un Babybel

> *Skate 4* va sortir sur PC :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/eas-s...-coming-to-pc/


 ::w00t::  :Mellow2:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## pipoop

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'action-RPG *Soulstice* qui doit sortir sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC en 2022 :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/soul...m-2021-trailer
> 
> https://youtu.be/ICLV8qzFKSY


C'est moi ou c'est Berserk mais ils ont pas pu avoir la licence?

----------


## yodaxy

> C'est moi ou c'est Berserk mais ils ont pas pu avoir la licence?


Quoi, Dark Souls ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Drakkoone

Je vois du Berserk et du Claymore pour le style et le chara design, et du Nier pour le gameplay.

Et je vais le surveiller de près parce que ça me plaît bien.

----------


## MrKrev

> C'est moi ou c'est Berserk mais ils ont pas pu avoir la licence?


Grave, c'est limite du plagiat là.  :^_^:

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est moi ou c'est Berserk mais ils ont pas pu avoir la licence?


Exactement ce que je me suis dit.  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Grave, c'est limite du plagiat là.


Tututut: ce n'est du plagiat que si le jeu final est raté. Sinon c'est un "hommage", s'pas la même chose !

----------


## Ruvon

> Le city-builder de castors *Timberborn* sortira en accès anticipé en Septembre :
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/build-a-beav...rn-next-month/
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/NFlCFkUcKTo



Ce sera le 15 septembre pour être précis.





> LE RPG de pêche *Moonglow Bay* sortira le 7 Octobre sur Xbox et PC :
> 
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/moon...ches-october-7
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/7z6NcJeqAbM



Sur PC sur Steam et le Gamepass. Contrairement à ce que dit l'article, sur l'EGS, il sortira le 11 novembre.

----------


## MeL

Trepang 2 me fait énooormément penser à FEAR.

----------


## Ruvon

> Trepang 2 me fait énooormément penser à FEAR.


Tu as essayé la démo ? C'est effectivement ce genre de sensation, mais sans l'espèce d'ambiance poisseuse avec des trucs surnaturels kifonpeur autour. Ça envoie.

Mais dans le genre panpan bullet time, j'ai eu plus de fun sur la démo de *Severed Steel* si tu ne connais pas. Différent visuellement, mais plus péchu, de la courte mais intense décharge d'adrénaline. Par contre je ne sais pas si la démo est toujours dispo  ::unsure:: 

Sur un tout autre sujet, 11 Bit Studio, les devs de *Frostpunk 2* font des doigts à Kinguin.

https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...on_Kinguin.php




> Game key reseller Kinguin has removed Frostpunk 2 from pre-order after the developers at 11 Bit Studios publicly complained about the early, unapproved listing on its site.
> 
> The game had been originally listed with both a PEGI rating and price, even though neither had been determined at the time. 11 Bit Studios called Kinguin “shitty scammers” in a public statement, criticizing the company for opening pre-orders for Steam Keys which didn’t even exist yet.


Les remboursements avant 2h de jeu, ça marche moyen avec les jeux ayant une durée de vie inférieure à 2h. Le dev de *Summer of 58* a vu de nombreuses demandes de refund de gens ayant fini le jeu et pose la question de la pertinence de ce service pour les "jeux courts". Le problème s'est posé sur Steam pour ce jeu, mais la politique n'est pas différente ailleurs.

https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...ing_hiatus.php

----------


## Ruvon

*Tandem: A Tale of Shadows* a sorti un trailer pour la Gamescom.




Toujours annoncé pour le 21 octobre, toujours développé par les parisiens de Monochrome.

----------


## comodorecass

Je vais devoir faire une vraie introspection car lors de cette Gamescom des dizaines de jeux sont annonces et absolument aucun me branche. Ça me fait vraiment ni chaud ni froid. Et vous?

----------


## Ruvon

*The Serpent Rogue* vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam et propose une démo.

https://sengigames.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Serpent_Rogue/

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je vais devoir faire une vraie introspection car lors de cette Gamescom des dizaines de jeux sont annonces et absolument aucun me branche. Ça me fait vraiment ni chaud ni froid. Et vous?


Nan c'est pas que toi, ça tourne un peu en rond. Il manque plus que le jeu de viking obligatoire. 

Par contre c'est cool que des projets pas trop friqués (keske Trepang fout la bas  :^_^: ) ait un peu de promotion dans un gros événement.

----------


## Kriegor

Quelqu'un a essayé de le dernier Comanche (qui vient de sortir de son accès anticipé) ?

----------


## Illynir

> Je vais devoir faire une vraie introspection car lors de cette Gamescom des dizaines de jeux sont annonces et absolument aucun me branche. Ça me fait vraiment ni chaud ni froid. Et vous?


On vieillit, faut passer au tricot et au rami maintenant pour nous.  ::ninja::

----------


## jilbi

> Par contre c'est cool que des projets pas trop friqués (keske Trepang fout la bas ) ait un peu de promotion dans un gros événement.


En même temps, pour le moment, y'a que ça, Falling frontiers et Tails of Iron qui me hype un peu.
Et le truc degueu à la deadspace qui m'a fait lever un sourcil.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le tout petit MMORPG *Book of Travels* ne sortira pas le 30 Août et sa sortie est décalée à une date encore inconnue :

https://www.pcgamer.com/peaceful-onl...ch-this-month/

Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam pour le jeu d'action-plateformes rétro *Berserk Boy* qui doit sortir en 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842379.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1561340/Berserk_Boy/




*War Hospital* est un mélange de RPG, de survival et de RTS dans un hôpital militaire de campagne pendant la première guerre mondiale, qui sortira en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050842387.html




Le jeu de construction avec des dés *Dice Legacy* dans un monde en forme d'anneau sortira le 9 septembre sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050842397.html




*Moon : Remix RPG Adventure*, sorti en 1997 sur PS1, et sur Switch il n'y a pas très longtemps, va sortir sur PC un jour prochain :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050842407.html




Bande-annonce pour le FPS free-to-play par équipe *CROWZ*, qui doit sortir à une date trop proche de Battlefield 2042 :

https://nofrag.com/crowz-un-battlefi...onible-en-f2p/

----------


## KOUB

Quelqu'un de très motivé, le YouTubeur TheRasteri, a porté *Google Maps sur NES*, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://gizmodo.com/a-determined-hac...nes-1847571586




*Ubisoft* a annoncé en 2015 vouloir créer un parc d'attraction à Kuala Lumpur. Le projet a capoté parce que les parcs d'attraction, c'est pas si simple. Ils relancent l'idée et travaillent sur le design pour une ouverture quelque part aux USA :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-wont-give...ams-1847569985

Un exécutif d'*Electronic Arts* a déclaré qu'il était impossible d'éviter, dans une grande structure, de rencontrer des connards ou un culture toxique, mais que ce n'était pas une raison pour ne rien faire contre ... Mmmm "EA spouse" vous dites ? ... Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose ... :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-take-action/

Du gameplay pour le reboot *Saints Row* et non, il n'y aura pas d'épée-godemichet malgré les plaintes des fans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...fan-criticism/




Il sera possible de créer ses propres modes de jeu et ses propres courses dans *Forza Horizon 5*, qui sortira le 9 Novembre sur les XBox, sur PC et bien évidemment sur l Game Pass :

https://www.thegamer.com/forza-horiz...opers-nervous/

l'actuel chef de projet de Fallout 76, Jeff Gardiner, quitte Betheda après 15 ans de service :

https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-76-...eteran-leaves/

Le jeu de gestion de parcs d'attraction avec des dinosaures ... non pas celui-là, l'autre, *Prehistoric Kingdom* aura une bêta fermée qui commencera le 6 Décembre. Le jeu sortira en accès anticipé le 22 Avril 2022 :

https://www.gameinformer.com/gamesco...ta-in-december




Les puces électroniques de *TSMC* vont augmenter de 10 à 20% au quatrième trimestre :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/tsm...e-2047436.html

Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'action *The Soldat with Twin Arms*, annoncé sur Steam. Une démo jouable est prévue pour plus tard :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...th-bit-trailer




L'action-RPG *Project MIKHAIL* voit sa sortie décalée à Octobre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/muv-...er-new-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour le jeu de plateformes *The Smurfs: Mission Vileaf* qui doit sortir le 26 Octobre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC, plus tard sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...meplay-trailer




*Collection of SaGa: Final Fantasy Legend*, comprenant Final Fantasy Legend I, II, et III, sortira le 22 septembre sur mobiles et le 21 Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/coll...-on-october-21




Plein de monde ont eu accès à *Elden Ring*. Une liste des previews est dans l'article :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/elde...ew-screenshots

50 minutes de gameplay sur PS4 pour le jeu d'horreur *Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water*, qui doit sortir sur tous les supports le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/fata...f-ps4-gameplay




Une bande-annonce pour *Nano Racing*, un projet de jeu de course sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nano-...single-person/




La compilation de mini-jeux plus ou moins horrifiques *SPOOKWARE* est disponible sur PC actuellement :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/spo...ux-horrifiques

----------


## cooly08

> Plein de monde ont eu accès à *Elden Ring*. Une liste des previews est dans l'article :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/elde...ew-screenshots


Petite précision, ils ont eu accès à une vidéo de gameplay de 15 minutes.

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Baldo: The Guardian Owls* est disponible sur consoles d'ancienne génération, iOS et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bal...ent-disponible




Vous avez 30 jours pour sauver ce qui peut l'être de l'humanité dans le jeu de gestion-contruction *T-Minus 30*, disponible sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/t-m...manite-demarre




Le survival-horror *Tormented Souls* est disponible sur PC et PS5. Une sortie est prévue sur les autres supports pour plus tard. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tor...iques-du-genre

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rmented_Souls/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Metroid Dread*, qui doit sortir le 8 Octobre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...deo-47899.html




L'extension sur le Wyoming arrivera dans *American Truck Simulator* le 7 Septembre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...fin-47898.html




*Apple* offre de laisser les développeurs faire la publicité de leurs propres plateformes de paiement, sans passer par son App Store, et donc sans payer la gabelle de 30%, en tant qu'accord amiable pour le petit procès en cours contre Epic. Il y a aussi une vilaine histoire de possible procès antitrust. Epic les a envoyé chier :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ayment-options

----------


## KOUB

Présentation de 3 lieux de *Starfield* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ield-locations










*No More Heroes 3* sera finalement le dernier épisode de la série selon son auteur :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...series-is-over





*Overwatch* va avoir une nouvelle carte le 28 Septembre :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/krishol...h=5f8d74d640c9

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

*Naughty Dog* recrute pour son premier jeu multijoueur en standalone :

https://www.gamesradar.com/a-naughty...-in-the-works/





Du gameplay de l'alpha du *Kalof annuel* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...iplayer-alpha/







Le jeu d'action darksoulesque *Thymesia* sortira sur Steam le 7 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842405.html




Le metroidvania *There is no Light* sortira en Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14539...-de-sortie.htm

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Is_No_Light/




Voici le battle-royale avec des super-pouvoirs *SUPER PEOPLE*, qui sortira un jour sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/super-people-battle-royale/




*Blizzard* va "étrangement" arrêter de nommer des personnages d'après des développeurs, rapport au fait que quand on découvre malencontreusement que les développeurs stars s'attribuaient le travail des femmes en plus de les harceler, ça fait mauvais genre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-wil...r-real-people/

Dans la même idée, le prochain patch de *World of Warcraft* va enlever un gros tas de noms de développeurs attribués aux PNJ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...veloper-names/

----------


## KOUB

Une bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur psychologique *Madison*, qui doit sortir en 2021 sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/un-trailer-pour-m...iere-personne/




Un acteur se la pète sur Facebook de jouer un personnage de *GTA 6* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-6-cha...facebook-post/



LA prochaine mise à jour de *Watch Dogs: Legion*, nommée Legion of the Dead ... Rajoutera ... Des zombies :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/zo.../1100-6495668/




Le FPs acrobatique *Severed Steel* sortira sur PC le 17 Septembre et plus tard sur les consoles. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/seve...one-and-switch

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Severed_Steel/




Bande-annonce pour *Loopmancer*, prévu pour 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch pour le moment :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14539...n-gameplay.htm




La version 2.0 du mod Median XL pour *Diablo 2* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/diabl...-for-download/




Il y a Skyrim et il y a *Myst*, sorti en 1993, 1999, 2000, 2014 et donc aussi hier :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ent-47900.html

C'est l'histoire d'un mec qui avait acheté un avatar sur XBox 360 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/xbox-engi...ter-encounter/

----------


## Silver

> Un exécutif d'*Electronic Arts* a déclaré qu'il était impossible, dans une grande structure, de rencontrer des connards ou un culture toxique, mais que ce n'était pas une raison pour ne rien faire contre ... Mmmm "EA spouse" vous dites ? ... Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose ... :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-take-action/


Correction : il dit que, dans une grande structure, c'est impossible *d'éviter* des environnements toxiques, pas de les rencontrer.




> “We’re a community of over 10,000 employees,” Bruzzo explained. “Are we going to have issues? Are there going to be places where some bad actors or toxic environments exist inside the Electronic Arts employment culture? Of course. *Once you get to that level, that size of a population, you almost can’t avoid it.*


Car il faut bien rappeler les mots de Georges Brassens sur le sujet : "Le pluriel ne vaut rien à l'homme, et sitôt qu'on est plus de quatre, on est une bande de cons."  :;):

----------


## KOUB

> Correction : il dit que, dans une grande structure, c'est impossible *d'éviter* des environnements toxiques, pas de les rencontrer.
> 
> 
> 
> Car il faut bien rappeler les mots de Georges Brassens sur le sujet : "Le pluriel ne vaut rien à l'homme, et sitôt qu'on est plus de quatre, on est une bande de cons."


Oui évidemment, j'ai perdu des mots. Mes doigts sont trop lents  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Le top down shooter avec un gastéropode humanoïde *Clid The Snail*, s'il va sortir en exclu sur le Playstation Store le 31/08, a quand même ouvert une page Steam discrètement.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lid_The_Snail/




Un peu de gameplay multi pour le jeu fourre-tout coop un peu moche *Re:Legend*, en EA et en route vers la 1.0

https://store.steampowered.com/app/823950/ReLegend/




Du gameplay pour *Rogue Spirit*, jeu de tatane en vue TPS.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Rogue_Spirit/




Le trailer pour l'ouverture des préco pour *Spacelines from the Far Out*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...m_the_Far_Out/




Et c'est aussi l'heure de la sortie en 1.0 pour *Townscaper*, le jeu du chill.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1291340/Townscaper/

----------


## Ruvon

*The Magister*, le RPG - enquête avec combats en tour par tour qui sortira le 2 septembre, a droit à son prologue intitulé *The First Two Days*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...irst_Two_Days/

----------


## Da-Soth

Ruvon is back  ::love::

----------


## Zerger

On va à nouveau voir double  ::trollface::

----------


## Da-Soth

Tant mieux, c'est la pluralité qui garantie les informations.

----------


## Robix66

> On va à nouveau voir double


Et des multiposts. Et des pages qui mettent encore plus longtemps à charger parce que chacun se sent obligé de mettre des vidéos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tant mieux, c'est la pluralité qui garantie les informations.


La pluralité de reprise de communiqués de presse...

----------


## Da-Soth

Du coup, tu devrais être content avec ta connexion pourrie, tu as tous les communiqués de presse réunies ici.

Puis au pire, tu évites le topic si ça te convient pas.

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup, tu devrais être content avec ta connexion pourrie, tu as tous les communiqués de presse réunies ici.
> 
> Puis au pire, tu évites le topic si ça te convient pas.


Cpc, le seul forum du net où les utilisateurs ne veulent pas de discussions/photos/vidéos/spam/flood/contradiction/bigbear


Edit : il est encore tout pété le forum ?
C'est quoi, cette mise en page ?  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

> Edit : il est encore tout pété le forum ?
> C'est quoi, cette mise en page ?


Attends que toutes les vidéos se chargent  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On va à nouveau voir double


En vrai Ruvon et KOUB sont la même personne, mais schizophrène.

----------


## dridrilamenace

Mais que fait la modération?

----------


## cooly08

Elle est sur les streams d'ackboo.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le jeu de plateformes *Goodboy Galaxy* a été kickstarté en moins d'un jour, et est annoncé pour Décembre 2022 sur PC, Switch ... et GBA :

https://www.thegamer.com/game-boy-ad...oodboy-galaxy/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ess-than-a-day




Un mokumentaire sur une fausse équipe de League Of Legends, nommé *Players* est en préparation :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-sports-doc...-in-the-works/

Le metroidvania avec des nains dans la neige, *Return to Nangrim*, prévu pour 2022, a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/une-demo-pour-ret...vec-des-nains/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...rn_to_Nangrim/

Annoncé en 2017, et après 1 an de silence de son développeur, le rétro-FPS médiéval *Arthurian Legends* vient de bouger :

https://nofrag.com/arthurian-legends...nest-pas-mort/




*Shadow Tactics Aiko's Choice* sortira en Décembre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14540...escom-2021.htm




Du gameplay pour la simulation de Boxe *Rumble Boxing Creed Champions*, prévu pour le 3 Septembre :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/rumble-boxi...vid-126190.htm




*XBox* utilise ses comptes dans les médias sociaux pour promouvoir les vaccins contre le Covid-19 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...racy-theories/

*Square Enix* a fait un don de 45.000$ pour aider les japonais victimes des récentes inondations :

https://www.thegamer.com/square-enix...rential-rains/

Le jeu sous licence de la contrefaçon de Pokémon, *Digimon Survive*, a été évalué en Australie :

https://www.thegamer.com/digimon-sur...ication-board/

*Nintendo* a fait annulé un tournoi sur Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Le jeu n'ayant plus de serveurs actifs, il fallait utiliser un mod. pour pouvoir jouer en ligne ... Et Nintendo n'aime pas ça :

https://www.thegamer.com/tag/super-smash-bros/





Le jeu d'action en coop *Spine* a été annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération, PC, et téléphones portables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/team...os-and-android

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur-exploration *DYING: 1983*, prévu d'abord sur PS5, puis sur les autres plateformes par la suite :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/dyin...m-2021-trailer




Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Naser: Son of Man*, en développement sur les Playstations, les XBox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/nase...-story-trailer




Le jeu d'aventures *Grow: Song of the Evertree* sortira le 16 Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/grow...es-november-16




La progression du battle-pass de *Halo Infinite* se fera en réalisant des challenges et pas en grindant des points d'expérience :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...t-per-match-xp

Le DLC The Prince Vorkken pour *The Wonderful 101 Remastered* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...en-dlc-out-now

Plusieurs vieux jeux de *Konami* supportent maintenant les manettes récentes sur GOG :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rn-controllers

Selon une étude parue dans l'American Political Science Review, les sacs à merde en ligne sont aussi des sacs à merde dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://gizmodo.com/online-trolls-ac...tud-1847575210

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> *Blizzard* va "étrangement" arrêter de nommer des personnages d'après des développeurs, rapport au fait que quand on découvre malencontreusement que les développeurs stars s'attribuaient le travail des femmes en plus de les harceler, ça fait mauvais genre :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-wil...r-real-people/
> 
> Dans la même idée, le prochain patch de *World of Warcraft* va enlever un gros tas de noms de développeurs attribués aux PNJ :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...veloper-names/


Juste un truc, c'est pas fondamental mais la nuance me semble valoir d'être évoquée : ces mecs là (McCree, LeCraft, Barriga...) ne sont pas développeurs (même si un des deux articles les mentionnent comme tels, l'autre parle plus justement "d'employés" au sens large), ce sont des créatifs (game designer, level designer, game director...).

Après c'est sans vouloir enfoncer les créas ou défendre les devs (encore que...  ::ninja:: ), au jeu des chiffres statistiquement c'est pas foncièrement étonnant, sur les gros projets de ce que j'en sais pour avoir des proches dans l'industrie ce sont les équipes créatives qui sont les plus nombreuses, et de très loin.

----------


## Tenebris

> En vrai Ruvon et KOUB sont la même personne, mais schizophrène.


Ou pire, ils sont peut-être nos propres hallucinations  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

Nouveau report pour Book of Travels qui devait sortir le 30 août  ::|:  : Tiny MMO Book Of Travels has been delayed indefinitely.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

La mise à jour Gunner  Outbrea pour le mod Sim Settlements 2 pour *Fallout 4* a une bande-annonce. Bon, c'est pas pour Fallout 2, mais quand même :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-the-tr...t-4s-best-mod/




Le déploiement des outils de modding pour *Humankind* sont une des priorités d'Amplitude :

https://www.pcgamer.com/humankind-to...n-as-possible/

Des moddeurs remettent les séquences en FMV dans le remake de Myst parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/modders-deth...e-myst-remake/

*Cantato* est un 4X avec de l'automatisation qui doit sortir sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.destructoid.com/cantata-...o-impressions/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/690370/Cantata/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une démo pour *Lost Judgment* devrait être disponible un de ces jours. Le jeu est toujours prévu pour le 24 Septembre sur Playstation et XBox :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lost-judg...database-leak/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais pas les mêmes, des jeux *Star Teck* vont bientôt arriver sur GOG. Il s'agit de Star Trek Armada 1 et 2, Star Trek Bridge Commander, et de Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force 1 et 2 :

https://www.thegamer.com/classic-sta...to-gog-galaxy/

Le streameur *Kyle Bosman* a fait un marathon de 12 heures sur Tetris et levé 14.000$ pour l'association Girls Who Code :

https://www.thegamer.com/kyle-bosman...irls-who-code/

Un coup d’œil à *Bioshock* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ine-5-amazing/




Un coup de l'autre œil (mais je vous conseille de ne pas le faire en même temps) à *Warcraft 3* sous Unreal Engine 5. Oui, la miniature youtube est dégueu :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ave-look-like/




Où ça parle de spéculation immobilière dans les jeux vidéos :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...housing-crisis

Selon Norman Reedus, qui est probablement bien informé, les discussions pour un *Death Stranding 2* ont commencé :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...n-negotiations

Une liste d'épreuves sans avoir à jouer en équipe est maintenant disponible sur *Fall Guys*. Un tournoi pour lever des fonds pour la Croix Rouge aura lieu le 16 Octobre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...teams-playlist





Les deux derniers mois ont vraiment pas été terribles pour Apple :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...sse-47904.html

----------


## Mikch

D'après Bloomberg et Takashi Mochizuki (qui s'est beaucoup viandé ces dernières semaines, la Switch Pro toussa), le créateur de Yakuza Toshihiro Nagoshi devrait quitter Sega pour le nouveau studio japonais du géant chinois NetEase. Qui recrute par ailleurs massivement chez Konami, Capcom et Bandai Namco selon Daniel Ahmad.

Nagoshi sur un battle royale blindé de mtx, let's-a-go... ::cry::

----------


## pesos

En 2022, les révisionnistes auront droit à leur jeu (avec des vikings à cornes) :

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> *Shadow Tactics Aiko's Choice* sortira en Décembre :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14540...escom-2021.htm
> 
> https://youtu.be/mkS3C4VSYQQ


Arf c'est un stand alone, peu d'espoir de voir du multi dessus donc  ::sad::

----------


## thorkol

En Chine çà ne rigole plus, si vous avez moins de 18 ans vous aurez droit à trois heures de jeu online par semaine (c'était une heure et demie par jour auparavant).
Les entreprises concernées (Netease, Tencent, Mihoyo ...) sont soumises à obligation de mettre un contrôle en place basé sur l'identité réelle.

Le but est de lutter contre l'addiction des plus jeunes.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-gaming-a-week
https://www.theverge.com/2021/8/30/2...piritual-opium

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Voici *Henchman Story*, un jeu narratif humoristique par l'auteur de Outer Wilds qui sortira le 14 Octobre. Une démo est disponible sur Steam et itch,io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/henchman-sto...worlds-writer/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...enchman_Story/




Le roguelite *Sandwalkers* est un jeu de stratégie au tour par tour annoncé sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bring-life-t...e-sandwalkers/




Le RPG *Vagrus: The Riven Realms* sortira d'accès anticipé le 5 Octobre. Une démo-prologue jouable est disponible sur Steam et GOG :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bleak-fantas...-release-date/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Riven_Realms/




Le phasmophobia de contrebande mexicain *S.I.N. Unit* sortira le 7 Septembre en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/s-i-n-unit-une-im...on-de-deja-vu/




Le jeu de gestion *Grow Song of the Evertree* sortira le 16 Novembre sur PC et consoles d'ancienne génération. Une bêta fermée aura lieu en Septembre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14543...-505-games.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de golf-roguelike où vous devez jouer pour vous échapper du purgatoire *Cursed to Golf* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/rogu...-for-switch-pc




Une présentation *Deadspace* aura lieu le 31 Août et ça parlera et montrera un ptit bout du remake actuellement en développement :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/dead...look-at-remake

Le RTS pour mobiles *Lego Star Wars Battles*, après deux ans de bêta et la fermeture de ses serveurs en Juillet, est ressorti en tant qu'exclusivité Apple Arcade :

https://www.polygon.com/22648573/leg...e-apple-arcade

La dernière mise à jour de *World Of Warcraft* rajoute des trucs et en enlève d'autres et sera testée cette semaine :

https://www.polygon.com/22648704/wor...ergy-covenants





Le RPG *Sovereign Syndicate* avec des tirages de cartes de Tarot au lieu de tirages de dés, sortira "bientôt" sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sovereign-sy...olic-minotaur/




*Suda51*, le créateur de la série No More Heroes, voudrait bien faire un jeu Deadpool :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-with-marvel/

Du nouveau dans les hate-raid sur *Twitch*. Certains followers semblent être des bots "attrapeur d'IP", qui déclenchent des raids automatisés :

https://www.thegamer.com/psa-twitch-...ing-followers/





*Rovio Entertainment* (Angry Birds), est poursuivi au Nouveau Mexique pour avoir collecté et bien sûr vendu les données personnelles d'enfants ayant moins de 13 ans :

https://www.thegamer.com/angry-birds...cy-violations/

Alors ... Heu ... Un mec est monté sur la scène du show allemand Schlag den Star pour demander à un acteur ayant doublé une voix dans Halo 3, où était *GTA 6*. Oui, je vois pas le rapport non plus :

https://www.thegamer.com/gamer-deman...man-game-show/

Le nouveau modèle de PS5 (celui qui ne demande pas de tournevis pour régler la hauteur des pieds) a un dissipateur thermique plus petit. Ça hurle sur certains sites de tech, et surtout chez certains youtubeurs, mais en fait, ça ne va très probablement pas déclencher d'incendie chez vous :

https://kotaku.com/the-new-ps5-has-a...ink-1847581238
https://www.thegamer.com/new-ps5-mod...ing-heat-sink/
https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/30/t...ctually-worse/

Un jeu sur le *Puy Du Fou*. Par Microïds. Pour le Printemps 2022. Tellement de blagues à faire mais qui parlent de politique :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14542...-jeu-video.htm

https://twitter.com/Microids_off/sta...-jeu-video.htm

Une démo jouable est disponible pour *A Musical Story*, le jeu narratif sur la mémoire d'un musicien, qui doit sortir sur PC, consoles d'ancienne génération et iOS :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mus...grave-accident

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Musical_Story/

C'est l'histoire de la ville de McLean, Illinois, 750 habitants, et deux salles d'arcade contenant une centaine de *flippers* au total :

https://www.polygon.com/22640175/pin...own-john-yates

La Chine interdit maintenant aux enfants de jouer aux jeux vidéos plus de 3 heures au total par semaine, entre 8 et 9 heures du soir, le vendredi, le samedi et le dimanche. Il ne faudra pas rater les créneaux :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=3c1d2c4e312a
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-gaming-a-week
https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ounger-players
https://www.pcgamer.com/china-really...-online-games/

Début Août, Niantic a décidé d'annuler les règles spéciales Covid de *Pokemon GO*, qui visaient à empêcher les regroupements. Forcément, ça a râlé, principalement sur Reddit, vu que c'est encore tendu niveau pandémie dans le monde entier. Et sans vraiment de surprise, les topics de Reddit ont été le théâtre d'un étalage de désinformation assez visqueux (qui va partout et qui ne part pas facilement). Les membres des forums ont râlé contre Reddit, qui n'a rien fait, et maintenant, le Reddit Pokemon GO, l'un des plus actifs, est passé en privé en signe de protestation :

https://kotaku.com/pokemon-gos-reddi...-in-1847583078

Une interview de Evan Wells et Neil Druckmann, les co-directeurs de *Naughty Dog* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/exclusi...on-the-studios

Et Kotaku qui revient dessus et surtout sur les commentaires sur le crunch ("nan, mais j'ai travaillé tout plein pour en arriver là, normal que les autres fassent pareil puis y a des employés qui aiment ça" ... Sans déconner, y a des parallèles bien choquant à faire) en précisant par exemple qu'après la sortie d'Uncharted 4, 70% des designers non cadres ont quitté le studio :

https://kotaku.com/naughty-dog-s-bos...-it-1847583766

----------


## 564.3

Les jeunes chinois vont devoir jouer à des jeux solo offline, back to the 80-90s. De mon temps, on n'avait pas de jeu online du tout et on était bien contents quand même. Peut-être qu'ils vont redécouvrir des genres de jeux, et que ça va booster certaines productions.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy, c'est la dose supplémentaire de la nuit,

*Stranger Things 3: The Game* va être délisté de Steam et GOG demain, Netflix lançant les tests pour son service de jeux vidéo par abonnement en Pologne, sur téléphones portables :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stranger-thi...xs-gaming-app/





Le monde va trop loin. Il y a maintenant, grâce au modding, les pistes de Mario Kart 8 dans *Flight Simulator* :

https://kotaku.com/and-now-mario-kar...tor-1847585857




Rapide interview des fondateurs de Fallen Flag Studio, qui ont sorti *Eldest Souls* il y a un mois :

https://www.thegamer.com/eldest-soul...ios-interview/

Des Transformers dans *World Of Warships*, encore une fois :

https://www.thegamer.com/world-of-wa...mers-collab-2/





Un gros streameur de Twitch, DrLupo, passe en exclusivité sur Youtube Gaming contre un gros chèque. Un truc à savoir par contre, c'est que depuis l'année dernière, DrLupo faisait parvenir tous les dons d'argent qu'il recevait au St Jude’s Children’s Research Hospital :

https://www.thegamer.com/drlupo-youtube-exclusive-deal/

Voici la bande-annonce de lancement du jeu qu'Izual n'aime pas, dans un univers qu'il n'apprécie pas non plus, *Pathfinder: Wrath Of The Righteous*, qui doit sortir le 2 Septembre :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...launch-trailer




Le jeu de stratégie au tour par tour *Inkulinati*, qui doit sortir cette année, a une nouvelle démo jouable :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tak...n-its-new-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/957960/Inkulinati/

Comment Arm China, une joint-venture entre le constructeur de microprocesseurs à architecture Arm (le gros truc des prochains processeurs) et une société chinoise, a été créé pour pouvoir vendre des processeurs en Chine ... Et comment cette branche s'est déclarée aujourd'hui indépendante de la société-mère en toute légalité, siphonnant par la même occasion toutes les IP et les brevets sur le sol chinois. Nan mais faut investir le marché chinois hein, ça peut qu'être bénéfique ... :

https://semianalysis.substack.com/p/...of-the-century

----------


## Maalak

> Comment Arm China, une joint-venture entre le constructeur de microprocesseurs à architecture Arm (le gros truc des prochains processeurs) et une société chinoise, a été créé pour pouvoir vendre des processeurs en Chine ... Et comment cette branche s'est déclarée aujourd'hui indépendante de la société-mère en toute légalité, siphonnant par la même occasion toutes les IP et les brevets sur le sol chinois. Nan mais faut investir le marché chinois hein, ça peut qu'être bénéfique ... :
> 
> https://semianalysis.substack.com/p/...of-the-century


C'est une façon de procéder que tout le monde connait depuis longtemps, mais c'est toujours impressionnant de lire ce genre de chose et étonnant de voir que les sociétés n'apprennent pas, appâtées qu'elles sont par le fameux "marché chinois" qui n'est pourtant ouvert que dans les promesses creuses du PCC.

----------


## Durack

La Corée a devancé EpicGames !  ::ninja:: 

Les députés sud-coréens ont adopté mardi une loi interdisant à Apple et Google d’obliger les développeurs d’applications à utiliser leurs systèmes de paiement
https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...8_4408996.html

----------


## Kriegor

Apple a déjà accepté, la semaine dernière, que les développeurs informent les joueurs de moyens de paiement en dehors de leur boutique même si ça concerne des applications disponibles sur leur écosystème et ne récupèrera pas de commission dans ce cas  ( https://www.gamesradar.com/uk/apple-...-creator-epic/ ). Ce qui était précisément la raison pour laquelle Fortnite avait été éjecté. Epic a gagné avant même que la justice ne rende son verdict.

----------


## Maalak

Déjà passé, mais non, le compte n'y est toujours pas.
C'est une chose d'autoriser les éditeurs à envoyer un mail à leurs clients pour les informer de la possibilité d'acheter ailleurs, mais c'en est une autre que de les laisser l'écrire directement in-game, sachant que la majorité des mails ne seront pas lus ou iront dans les spams, pour peu qu'ils puissent être envoyés seulement car l'adresse de messagerie n'est pas toujours demandée lors de la création d'un compte de jeu.

----------


## Kriegor

A leur place, je me satisferais de cette victoire. Ils ont plein de moyens de promouvoir leurs moyens de paiement en dehors de l'App store.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Kaspersky* a annoncé avoir bloqué 5.8 millions de logiciels malveillants, présentés comme des copies pirates de jeux populaires. Ne piratez pas, c'est pas bien :

https://www.pcgamer.com/kaspersky-bl...mes-last-year/

*CD Projekt* a engagé les moddeurs de la team Yigsoft, qui avaient sorti Wolvenkit, un kit d'outils de modding unifié pour le RED Engine (dont pour The Witcher 3 et Cyberpunk 2077). Même si c'était leur rêve de travailler pour CD Project, j'espère pour eux qu'ils ont bien lu et négocié les contrats de travail :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cd-projekt-h...yberpunk-2077/
https://kotaku.com/kickass-cyberpunk...-de-1847590961

Le jeu de conduite de cargo *WHATEVER*, inspiré d'un événement au Canal de Suez, sortira en accès anticipé le 7 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-game-where...he-suez-canal/

Un million d'exemplaires vendus pour le jeu qu'Izual n'aime pas, dans un univers qu'il n'aime pas non plus, *Pathfinder : Kingmaker* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050842445.html

Après l'échec de sa campagne kickstarter, le beat'em up *Fallen City Brawl* a trouvé un éditeur et est annoncé pour 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050842465.html




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Microsoft aurait payé 100 millions de dollars à Square Enix pour l'exclusivité temporaire de *Rise of the Tomb Raider* sur XBox en 2015. Comme quoi, Epic est pas si nul que ça en négociations :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050842469.html

Le rétro-FPS *Hedon Bloodrite* est sorti sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/le-retro-fps-hedo...ble-sur-steam/




Le jeu de survie dans le désert *Starsand* sortira le 4 Novembre :

https://nofrag.com/une-date-de-sorti...ans-le-desert/




Un mod a été créé dans le but spécifique de rendre *Skyrim* injouable. Oui, pour les gens qui ne peuvent s'empêcher d'y jouer. Le mod a été banni de Nexus Mods :

https://kotaku.com/mod-designed-to-m...ame-1847587236

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des jeux *Game Boy et Game Boy Color* devraient bientôt être ajoutés au Switch Online :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-really-soon/

Bien sûr que *Starfield* ne sortira pas sur Playstation :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...coming-to-ps5/
https://www.gamesradar.com/starfield...g-to-bethesda/

Une mise à jour a été déployé aujourd'hui pour *Ace Combat 7*, avec 3 skins et 6 musiques d'anciens jeux de la franchise :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-combat-music/

*Hades* va encore devoir acheter une étagère pour poser ses nouveaux prix :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...y-game-awards/

Une bande-annonce de gameplay pour *NBA 2K22*, avec aussi toutes les nouveautés de cette toute nouvelle version. Achetez les toutes nouvelles lootboxes :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/nb.../1100-6495773/




Le RPG chinois en monde ouvert *Tale Of Immortal*, actuellement en accès anticipé, va avoir une traduction en anglais :

https://www.thegamer.com/tales-of-im...zation-update/

Voici du gameplay pour l'action-RPG *Xie Yun Liu Chuan*, actuellement en développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/seasun-new-arpg-footage/





Le reboot *Saint Row* a 3 DLC de prévus après sa sortie le 25 Février 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.thegamer.com/saints-row-three-dlc-episodes/

Valve pense déjà à la prochaine version améliorée de la *Gabe Gear* :

https://www.thegamer.com/valve-next-...4k-resolution/

Où ça parle de la bande-son de *Life Is Strange: True Colors*, qui sort le 10 septembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/life-is-str...one-interview/

La première grosse mise à jour du JRPG *Cris Tales* a été déployée, rendant surtout le combat contre le boss de fin moins punitif :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14545...rs-du-jrpg.htm
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/cr.../1100-6495753/

Le Donjon de la Tempête et La Caverne du Sanctuaire du Serpent vont ouvrir leurs portes dans *World Of Warcraft Classic Burning Crusade* le 16 Septembre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14546...iques-date.htm

5.8 millions de spectateurs pour la *Gamescon 2021* et d'autres nombres. Le *Gamescon 2022* devrait avoir lieu du 24 au 28 Août 2022 dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable, donc avec des galettes saucisses :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14546...ition-2022.htm

Le Stardew-Valley-like sorti avant Stardew Valley *Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town* sortira sur Steam le 15 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/stor...n-september-15




Il y aura d'ailleurs une collaboration avec le jeu de culture du ri et de chasse au démon *Sakuna: Of Rice and Ruin* du 15 Septembre au 30 Mars 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/stor...-dlc-announced

----------


## Sannom

> 5.8 millions de spectateurs pour la *Gamescon 2021* et d'autres nombres. Le *Gamescon 2022* devrait avoir lieu du 24 au 28 Août 2022 dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable, donc avec des galettes saucisses :


Je croyais que la galette-saucisse était une spécialité Rennaise ?

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG en monde ouvert *The Misanthropic Girl* a été annoncé pour Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/chor...-for-switch-pc




Le jeu d'aventures *Coffee Talk Episode 2: Hibiscus & Butterfly* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/coff...nounced-for-pc

Le schmup roguelike *IRA* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/acti...n-early-access




Bande-annonce pour la mise à jour 1.3.0 pour *Monster Hunter Stories 2: Wings of Ruin*, qui doit être déployée le 2 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/mons...railer-details




Du gameplay pour le schmup *Cotton Rock ‘n’ Roll* qui doit sortir sur PC entre l'hiver 2021 et 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/cott...meplay-trailer




Le jeu de gestion au tour par tour *he Hundred Year Kingdom* a été annoncé pour le 4ème trimestre 2021 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/chor...-for-switch-pc

La sortie en accès anticipé du RPG *Ketchup and Mayonnaise* a été annoncée sur Steam pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/chor...onnaise-for-pc

Le pokemon Snap sans les pokemon et en noir et blanc *TOEM: A Photo Adventure* sortira le 17 Septembre sur Switch, PC et PS5 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/toem...s-september-17




Le rail-shooter (pour les jeunes, c'est comme un FPS, sauf qu'on contrôle presque pas les mouvements de son perso) *Xenocider* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/thir...-switch-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

Atari a annoncé *Centipede: Recharged* ... Oui, un remake de Centipede, pour le 29 Septembre, sur toutes les consoles et PC ... Ha oui, et sur Atari VCS :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/cent...-switch-and-pc




Le beat'em all *The Last Friend* sortira le 30 Septembre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/the-...-for-switch-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'exclusivité temporaire Microsoft de la PS5 *Deathloop* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/deat...ersion-trailer




La sortie du jeu d'action-aventure *Aztech: Forgotten Gods* sur toutes les consoles et PC a été retardée au premier trimestre 2022. Une démo jouable sera disponible du 1er au 7 Octobre sur Steam, pendant le Steam Next Fest :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/azte...yed-to-q1-2022




Le jeu de courses *Hot Wheels Unleashed*, qui doit sortir le 30 Septembre sur toutes les consoles et Steam, prévoit évidemment des DLC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/hot-...plan-announced



Le producteur Motohiro Okubo quitte Bandai-Namco :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/tekk...s-bandai-namco

La mise à jour Beverly pour le simulateur de câlins *Spiritfarer* est disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/08/spir...-now-available

----------


## KOUB

Une démo jouable est disponible pour l'action-plateformer *Berserk Boy*, qui a été annoncé pour toutes les consoles et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pc-de...r-berserk-boy/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1561340/Berserk_Boy/




10 minutes de gameplay fuité pour le jeu pas politique du tout *Far Cry 6* (La vidéo de 12 minutes sur youtube a été promptement supprimée, il y en a une autre dans l'article) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rom-far-cry-6/

Bande-annonce avec du gaemplay pour le RPG tactique *King Arthur: Knight’s Tale*, actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rview-trailer/




Du gameplay pour le RTS *Roman Empire Wars* qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...n-empire-wars/




*Freelancer: HD Edition* est un mod qui refond le dernier jeu de Chris Roberts, sorti en 2003, après que le mythomane incompétent se soit fait plus ou moins virer :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/freel...-for-download/

Une équipe de fans travaille sur un jeu *Star Fox: Event Horizon* pour PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/fans-...me-for-the-pc/







L'*asobu Indie Showcase* présentera 2 heures de jeux indés demain à 14h :

https://www.indiemag.fr/news/asobu-i...ent-asiatiques

----------


## 564.3

> Apple a déjà accepté, la semaine dernière, que les développeurs informent les joueurs de moyens de paiement en dehors de leur boutique même si ça concerne des applications disponibles sur leur écosystème et ne récupèrera pas de commission dans ce cas  ( https://www.gamesradar.com/uk/apple-...-creator-epic/ ). Ce qui était précisément la raison pour laquelle Fortnite avait été éjecté. Epic a gagné avant même que la justice ne rende son verdict.


Je croyais qu'ils avaient été éjectés parce qu'ils avaient intégré le moyen de paiement directement dans l'appli ?
C'est toujours interdit aux dernières nouvelles, c'est pour ça qu'ils continuent le combat et ne se sont pas déclarés satisfaits de ce changement.

Edit: il reste l'annonce sur leur site, avec des screenshots (les 2 moyens de paiement cote à cote, avec une réduc si on passe par eux plutôt qu'Apple) https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/e...-to-20-percent
Et visiblement on pouvait déjà acheter des v-bucks à l’extérieur, donc le changent des conditions d'Apple n'est pas fou. On ne devait pas avoir le droit d'utiliser leur API pour envoyer une notification par email à l'utilisateur.

----------


## KOUB

Le survival-horror *Lamentum* est disponible sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lam...-sombre-manoir




Le city-builder miniature *Tinytopia* est disponible sur PC et Mac :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tin...les-miniatures




Le retro-plateformer *B.I.O.T.A.* a une démo jouable sur GOG et Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bla...-shooter-biota

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1640320/BIOTA/




Les serveurs PS3 et XBox 360 de *Metal Gear Solid 5* fermeront le 31 Mai 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ox-360-servers

Des équipes universitaires seront jouables dans *Madden NFL 22* de Jeudi au 27 Septembre :

https://www.polygon.com/22650277/mad...-the-franchise

Où ça interviewe Navid Khavari, le directeur narratif de *Far Cry 6* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/08/31/f...ive-interview/

*Windows 11* sera disponible le 5 Octobre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ate-47909.html




Ça parlera des jeux Gotham Knights et Suicide Squad lors de la *DC FanDome 2021*, qui commencera le 16 Octobre :

https://www.destructoid.com/dc-fando...suicide-squad/

Une plainte a été déposée par un groupe d'ayant-droits contre des fournisseurs de VPN en Virginie. L'idée est évidemment que ces derniers contribuent au piratage :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/pir...r-2047588.html

En 2018, des mineurs anglais ont volé 16.4 bitcoins à Andrew Schober, qui vit au Colorado. Il poursuit maintenant les parents pour 780.000$, la valeur actuelle des bitcoins dérobés. Sauf que la prescription devrait s'appliquer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hackers-pare...rrency-stolen/

Une loi en Corée du Sud interdit à Apple et Google d'obliger les développeurs à passer par leurs systèmes de paiement (et donc payer 30% de gabelle) :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...8_4408996.html

----------


## Maalak

> A leur place, je me satisferais de cette victoire. Ils ont plein de moyens de promouvoir leurs moyens de paiement en dehors de l'App store.


Non, c'est comme dans tes beat'em'up : c'est quand l'ouverture est créée qu'il faut s'y engouffrer pour récupérer le maximum qui peut l'être, car rien ne dit qu'elle se reproduira un jour, surtout avec un gros comme Apple.
La, la firme à la pomme a lancé une épluchure de patate sur le tapis pour que le gueux s'en nourrisse et le laisse tranquille pendant que lui s'empiffre à table. C'est loin d'être satisfaisant.

----------


## 564.3

> Non, c'est comme dans tes beat'em'up : c'est quand l'ouverture est créée qu'il faut s'y engouffrer pour récupérer le maximum qui peut l'être, car rien ne dit qu'elle se reproduira un jour, surtout avec un gros comme Apple.
> La, la firme à la pomme a lancé une patate sur le tapis pour que le gueux s'en saisisse et le laisse tranquille pendant que lui s'empiffre à table. C'est loin d'être satisfaisant.


Voir même des pelures de patates, de ce que je comprends  ::ninja:: 
Mais dans leur idée c'est probablement déjà grandiose comme geste. Ou c'est ce qu'ils essaient de faire croire, en tous cas.

Edit: La loi de Corée du sud a l'air plus balaise déjà, des articles qu'on en voit. Mais la mise en pratique sans feintes ni coups fourrés d'ici là n'est peut-être pas encore gagnée.

----------


## Silver

Pourquoi s'embêter avec des leaks de Far Cry 6 qui risquent d'être supprimés alors que des streamers comme Galax peuvent officiellement diffuser des images du jeu ?  ::P: 
Bon, l'avantage des leaks est qu'il n'y avait pas de commentaire sur le jeu.




La vidéo a été publiée aujourd'hui.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy, la dose de la nuit,

Il faut 500 mods pour transformer *Skyrim* en *Dark Souls* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/how-one-p...with-500-mods/





*vvvvvv* vient de recevoir une grosse mise à jour permettant entre autre d'avoir plus de 60 fps et rajoutant des options dans l'éditeur de niveaux :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/08...etting-updates

Denuvo ne protège plus *Marvel’s Avengers* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/squar...vels-avengers/

Premier coup d’œil au remake de *Dead Space*, où l'on apprend qu'Isaac parlera, et qu'il y aura un nouveau système de "pelage de chair dynamique" :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-space-remake/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/de.../1100-6495783/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...eeling-system/




Le city-builder - survival *Surviving Mars* va recevoir une expansion, Below and Beyond, le 7 Septembre, centrée sur l'exploitation des sous-sols :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sion-next-week
https://www.thegamer.com/surviving-m...nsion-details/




Un influenceur disait la semaine dernière qu'il était maintenant impossible de tricher sur *Kalof Warzone* ... Et en fait, il continuait à tricher et a maintenant était "banni Hardware", ce qui l'étonne fortement dans la vidéo qu'a partagé le compte Twitter de Kalof :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...eating-anyway/





Un "investisseur" a acheté un faux NFT de Bansky à 340.000$ :

https://gizmodo.com/fake-banksy-nft-...e-a-1847593430

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/jesawyer/status/1432462817517395969

----------


## Sannom

C'est une news ça, cooly  ::blink::  ?

----------


## Megiddo

Bah oui, le travail de fixing sera peut-être bientôt terminé  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Non, c'est comme dans tes beat'em'up : c'est quand l'ouverture est créée qu'il faut s'y engouffrer pour récupérer le maximum qui peut l'être


Mais dans les beat'em up, il y a cette notion très importante qu'il ne faut pas "overextend", c'est-à-dire qu'il ne faut pas prolonger son offensive trop longtemps au risque de s'en prendre une. Le moment me parait idéal pour trouver un compromis qui ne délaisserait aucune des 2 parties et rétablirait des relations cordiales.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est une news ça, cooly  ?


C'est un réel problème sur ce topic ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est un réel problème sur ce topic ?


Non, puisque le problème sur ce topic c'est quand les gens postent des news  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Non, puisque le problème sur ce topic c'est quand les gens postent des doublons


fixed

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Non, puisque le problème sur ce topic c'est quand les gens postent


Allons droit au but.

----------


## Ruvon

Vous avez raison, soyons encore plus précis :




> Non, puisque le problème sur ce topic c'est les gens

----------


## Baalim

Du coup, adoptons un concept "*un post sans news, 1 ban d'une semaine = un post avec un doublon = 1 ban de 48 heures*".
Ça va calmer les ruffians.

On pourrait automatiser tout ça et vendre le concept à Apple.  :Cigare: 
iBan, ça sonne bien et ça ne doit pas être déjà pris.

----------


## Sorkar

> iBan, ça sonne bien et ça ne doit pas être déjà pris.


iBan Pro, faut bien penser a facturer.

----------


## Ruvon

Il y aura une update pour *Per Aspera* appelée *Green Mars* en octobre qui rajoute, comme son nom l'indique, de la verdure.




Et un peu de gameplay de *Wolfstride*, présenté comme un brawler de mechas.







> Du coup, adoptons un concept "*un post sans news, 1 ban d'une semaine = un post avec un doublon = 1 ban de 48 heures*".
> Ça va calmer les ruffians.


Hop, perché !  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Du coup, adoptons un concept "*un post sans news, 1 ban d'une semaine = un post avec un doublon = 1 ban de 48 heures*".
> Ça va calmer les ruffians.
> 
> On pourrait automatiser tout ça et vendre le concept à Apple. 
> iBan, ça sonne bien et ça ne doit pas être déjà pris.


Moi je propose le ban pour oser poster une typo et une couleur aussi dégueulasses sur un forum  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

17ème grosse update pour No Man's Sky : Frontiers, qui ajoute la gestion de villages et des villages sur les planètes.








https://twitter.com/NoMansSky/status...52027202981892

Ça va ça passe comme news auprès du comité des experts CPC ?  :tired:

----------


## Robix66

> Ça va ça passe comme news auprès du comité des experts CPC ?


Ca manque de drama entre streamers.

----------


## Ruvon

> 17ème grosse update pour No Man's Sky : Frontiers, qui ajoute la gestion de villages et des villages sur les planètes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udDXRQMPyKQ
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> Ça va ça passe comme news auprès du comité des experts CPC ?


Bon, ben adieu, on te revoit dans 6 mois quand tu auras fini ton village où chaque bâtiment sera soigneusement placé au pied à coulisse pour faire le plus beau paysage possible !

En vrai ça a l'air cool, Je vais peut-être finir par y jouer à ce jeu, 5 ans après sa "sortie"  ::ninja:: 




> Ca manque de drama entre streamers.


Et encore, tu n'as pas vu l'OnlyFans de cooly  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

:^_^: 

Je prends cher aujourd'hui.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Je prends cher aujourd'hui.


Un peu moins depuis que tu ne peux plus y vendre tes photos intimes  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

Ils ont changé d'avis à nouveau.  ::P:  
Mon business peut continuer.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Ah bon ?
Décidément on ne poste pas assez de news à propos d'onlyfan sur ce topic...

----------


## cooly08

Mais que fait KOUB ?!

----------


## Flad

> Je prends cher aujourd'hui.


Faut aimer les vieilles peaux  :Gerbe:

----------


## pipoop

> Faut aimer les vieilles peaux


qu'on fait les meilleurs soupes?

----------


## KaiN34

Xavier Dang + cette DA.  :Vibre:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens c'est CamiUnknown sur la DA ! Suis fan du monsieur.
Et du vieux monsieur aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

Un nouveau patch pour un jeu dont tout le monde se fout alors qu'il s'agit actuellement du meilleur 4X Fantasy, j'ai nommé Fallen Enchantress Legendary Heroes, un jeu qui a 8 ans tout de même, la 3.0 :



> Stardock is pleased to release v3.0 for Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes today. This new major update includes a host of performance improvements, crash fixes, balance updates and more.
> 
> Changelog
> Tile yield update on screen aborts immediately if the terrain is invalid for a city (perf)
> Fixed crash bug where garbage characters could get inserted into a scene node
> Increased the map tilt further so you can see more pretty stuff
> Calc Military Might now longer force updates the battle rank of units. (perf)
> AI city updating is now multithreaded (perf)
> CalcBattleRank changed to automatically cache the battlerank of the unit (major perf boost)
> ...


Ahaha, il sont où les doublons là ? hein ? :nelson:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Du gameplay pour *Momodora : Moonlit Farewell*, le 5ème et dernier épisode de la série de metroidvanias :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050842491.html




Le visual novel / Jeu de rythme *Hatsune Miku : Colorful Stage* sortira en occident sur iOS et Android cette année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050842495.html




Présentation de la nouvelle carte de *Valorant*, qui sera disponible le 8 Septembre :

https://gamewave.fr/valorant/valoran...bande-annonce/




La campagne kickstarter du FPS multijoueur *Project Wraith* a été lancée hier. Le jeu doit sortir en accès anticipé en 2022, et une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...project-wraith

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ROJECT_WRAITH/

https://nofrag.com/le-fps-multijoueu...n-kickstarter/




C'est le patch 13.2 pour *PUBG* :

https://nofrag.com/patch-13-2-pour-p...velle-grenade/




Blue Box (qui, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, n'a jamais sorti un jeu finalisé), avoue qu'*Abandonned* est un survival-horror-shooter, et qu'il est surtout loin d'être encore présentable. Ça m'étonnerait qu'à moitié que le studio ait essayé de profiter de la hype suite aux théories conspirationnistes comme quoi le jeu était un Slient Hill par Kojima :

https://www.gamesradar.com/abandoned...nced-too-soon/

Selon un revendeur italien, bien informé ou pas, la bêta réservées à ceux qui précommanderons *Battlefield 2042* aura lieu du 6 au 11 Septembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...lian-retailer/

----------


## KOUB

9 minutes de gameplay pour *Sonic Colors: Ultimate* sur PS5 :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/9-mi.../2300-6456123/




Où ça parle de *Lost In Random* :

https://www.thegamer.com/lost-in-random-interview/

Le propriétaire de *Deeproot Studios*, qui n'a sorti qu'un jeu de flipper en 2019, est poursuivi pour avoir financé le studio grâce à un bon vieux système de Ponzi :

https://www.thegamer.com/sec-deeproo...-ponzi-scheme/

La simulation de golf *PGA Tour* rajoute de nouveau parcours avant sa sortie prévue au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-sports-p...xcup-playoffs/

Les upgrades pour consoles de nouvelle génération de *The Witcher 3 et Cyberpunk 2077* sont maintenant prévu pour fin 2021 :

https://www.thegamer.com/cdpr-late-2...her-3-updates/

La simulation de rallye *WRC 10* sort demain et le calendrier des DLC est annoncé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14551...se-devoile.htm



*Shadow*, après sa reprise par OVH, a ouvert 5000 nouvelles places pour son abonnement de cloud computing aujourd'hui :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14553...re-reduite.htm

Voici le programme du *Tokyo Game Show 2021*, qui aura lieu cette année encore en ligne du 30 Septembre au 3 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/tgs-...dule-announced

Le jeu de survie *Song in the Smoke* sortira sur PSVR, Oculus Rift et Quest le 18 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/song...s-september-18

Voici les jeux qui seront rajoutés en Septembre sur le XBox Game Pass :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/xbox...arly-september


Le jeu déconseillé aux épileptiques et aux personnes n'aimant pas le fluo *No Longer Human*, présenté comme un “high-energy cybergoth action fvck ’em up” (ou "T'as bien compris qu'on voulait que tu crois que le jeu sera cool ?"), a été annoncé sur consoles et PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/high...or-consoles-pc




L'action-RPG *Fading Afternoon* sortira en Septembre 2022 sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/fadi...september-2022

Le RPG *Impostor Factory* sortira le 30 septembre sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/impo...s-september-30

La sortie du MMORPG free-to-play *Lost Ark* est retardée à 2022. Une bêta fermée aura lieu du 4 au 9 Novembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/lost-...-november-4th/

Où ça parle de porter *Divinity Original Sin 2: Definitive Edition* sur iOS :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/mobile...dition-for-ios

Le jeu de foot-arcade *Guts And Goals* est disponible sur PC et consoles d'ancienne génération :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gut...erement-muscle




Le jeu narratif *OPUS: Echo of Starsong*, 3ème épisode de la série des OPUS est disponible sur PC et Mac :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/opu...rratif-etoiles




Brendan "PLAYERUNKNOWN" Greene, qui a popularisé le Battle Royale dans les jeux vidéos, quitte Krafton pour créer son studio de développement *PLAYERUNKNOWN PRODUCTIONS*, qui travaille déjà sur son premier jeu, Prologue :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ant-47912.html




*Apex Legends* va supprimer le "Tap Straffing" (un mouvement qui permet de se retourner en sautant), parce que les pauvres joueurs consoles peuvent pas le faire :

https://kotaku.com/apex-legends-remo...and-1847594155

Mark Haspel, le cofondateur de Wata, une entreprise qui évalue la qualité (et donc la valeur) de copies physiques de jeux-vidéos est dans le caca. Il apparait que Mark Haspel donc, vend des copies de jeux évaluées par Wata sur eBay à titre personnel, ce qui pose quelques problèmes éthiques dirons-nous :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...g-graded-stock

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy des noctambules,

Le jeu de jardinage post-apocalyptique *Cloud Gardens* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cloud-gardens-full-release/




Ebba Ljungerud, la CEO de *Paradox Interactive* laisse la place à celui qui occupait la place avant, Fredrik Wester :

https://www.pcgamer.com/paradox-inte...anys-strategy/

Le jeu d'enquête *To the Moon 3* sortira le 30 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/to-the-moon-...ostor-factory/




Le nombre de viewers sur *Twitch* a pas mal baissé aujourd'hui en raison de #ADayOffTwitch :

https://www.pcgamer.com/adayofftwitc...ch-viewership/

Voilà le gameplay pour le XCOMesque *Marvel’s Midnight Suns*. Y aura une dimension deckbuilder et des microtransactions cosmétiques :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...he-first-time/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ma.../1100-6495838/
https://www.pcgamer.com/marvel-midni...ameplay-video/




Le jeu d'exploration / simulation de vie *The Garden Path* a une démo jouable :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...nimal-crossing

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Garden_Path/

----------


## Higgins

J'étais pas contre le Marvel XCOM mais là ça ne donne plus du tout envie.

----------


## Ruvon

*Quartet*, un JRPG à l'ancienne se lance sur Kickstarter.



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ssic/quartet-0

*Power to the People*, un centrale électrique tycoon, annoncé pour le 8 février 2022.




Le jeu d'aventure *Lake* est donc sorti hier sur Steam et XBox.

https://whitethorndigital.com/lake




Tout comme *Rogue Spirit*, jeu de baston en 3D, mais en Early Access et que sur Steam.

http://www.roguespiritgame.com/

----------


## cooly08

Retrouvez ces news dans l'édition du soir.  ::ninja:: 

Merci Ruvon.

----------


## Ruvon

*Kitaria Fables*, appelé "Zelda meets Stardew Valley" par PCGamesN, sort aujourd'hui.




Beaucoup trop d'animaux mignons dans ces news, ils sont où les Dark Souls of Doom Episode 666 : mes tripes sur ton front ?

Si vous vous posiez la question : Jean-Claude Van Damme ne va pas mieux. Il fait de la pub pour *Warpath*, un jeu mobile.

----------


## Maximelene

> *Kitaria Fables*, appelé "Zelda meets Stardew Valley" par PCGamesN, sort aujourd'hui.


Et propose déjà 16 DLC cosmétiques.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Le jeu d'aventure *Lake* est donc sorti hier sur Steam et XBox.
> 
> https://whitethorndigital.com/lake
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax9H2Jr9VcU


Vous avez aimé Virgin River, jouez-donc à son adaptation vidéoludique (presque fidèle).

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, la CEO de *Paradox* Ebba Ljungerud se casse pour cause de divergence de vues sur la stratégie de la société. C'est Fredrik Wester, l'ancien titulaire du poste pendant 10 ans, qui la remplace.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...iffering-views

Le communiqué de Paradox : https://news.cision.com/paradox-inte...board,c3408434

EDIT : même ackboo en parle  ::o:  https://www.canardpc.com/cat%C3%A9go...ews-jeu-video/

Je parlais des bestioles mignonnes du JV, ce sera le thème de *Press Start*, le festival organisé du 22 au 27 septembre au centre Pompidou.

Le programme en cliquant sur l'image.

----------


## Erkin_

> Je parlais des bestioles mignonnes du JV, ce sera le thème de *Press Start*, le festival organisé du 22 au 27 septembre au centre Pompidou.
> 
> Le programme en cliquant sur l'image.
> 
> https://www.afjv.com/2021/09/210902-press-start-2.jpg


Il n'y a même pas The hunter.  :Cell:

----------


## Ruvon

Bon, le voilà mon jeu bien Dark. La preuve, il y a Darkness dans le titre.

*Age of Darkness: Final Stand*, donc, un survival RTS que je ne peux que rapprocher de They Are Billions en mode fantasy. Prévu pour une sortie en Early Access le 15 septembre. Playside, le studio Australien qui le développe, n'a pas fait grand chose de notable (et surkiffe les zombies vu leur catalogue PC monocentré), mais on n'est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise.

https://www.ageofdarkness.com/







En moins Dark, quoique, le DLC *Luxury* pour *House Flipper* sortira le 14 octobre.

On attend avec impatience le stream d'ackboo qui recréera la maison d'Ivan avec ces nouveaux assets de luxe.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> J'étais pas contre le Marvel XCOM mais là ça ne donne plus du tout envie.


Tout pareil. Les mecs ont vu que la trend deck-builder marchait bien chez les indés, du coup ils font pareil. Et puis trop cool d'inclure plein de persos Marvel alors qu'on pourra en avoir maximum 2 avec nous.
Naze.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

La seule chose que j'accepte avec les super héros désormais, c'est des jeux au niveau des Arkham ou du spiderman en terme de qualité.Le reste je n'en veux pas, ces jeux ont placé la barre haute en terme de  qualité. Qu'ils fassent des jeux à,super héros das d'autres genre oui, mais avec une vraie exigence.

----------


## Dicsaw

Lake me rappelle le prototype open world d'Alan Wake.  :Emo:

----------


## Illynir

9 Septembre, 22H heure française, 40 minutes, principalement des jeux Playstation Studios.



17 Septembre, présenté par Geoff Keighley. 6 nouveaux jeux annoncés, dont certaines suites de jeux très connus et très attendue, parait-t’il.

Oui, c'est la rentrée pour ceux qui en doutait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Welcome to Goodland*, un criminel tycoon... Bon, c'est fait par Big City Lab, un studio qui n'a fait que du jeu casual mobile jusqu'ici et ça a des airs de clicker... à voir.

----------


## comodorecass

Vous pensez qu'on peut espérer un Titan Quest 2?

----------


## Illynir

> Vous pensez qu'on peut espérer un Titan Quest 2?


Franchement, oui.

----------


## Nono

Entre Diablo 2 et Diablo 4, il y a peut-être une petite place...

----------


## FB74

> Entre Diablo 2 et Diablo 4, il y a peut-être une petite place...


Diablo Pi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

La démo jouable de *Sable* est à nouveau disponible, jusqu'au 7 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-sable-de...-limited-time/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/757310/Sable/

*Cookie Clicker* est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cookie-clicker-is-now-on-steam/

Le 3ème album de *Pentakill*, le faux groupe de métal de League Of Legend sortira le 8 Septembre. Si vous découvrez le principe, y aussi un groupe de K-Pop sur le même principe :

https://www.pcgamer.com/league-of-le...metal-concert/





La version 2.0 du DLSS de Nvidia devrait permettre d'avoir une amélioration non spécifique des graphismes. En gros, plus besoin d'avoir des jeux compatibles ou spécifiques pour en profiter. Arrive *TechPowerUp*, qui a créé une base de données de DLSS et un swapper  qui permet de tester si une version de DLSS existant pour un jeu améliore un autre jeu ... Et ça marche pas mal même s'il faut un peu bidouiller :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-tool-le...-dlss-version/





Où ça parle de *Company of Heroes 3* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/company-of-h...the-rts-genre/

L'histoire du *Kalof annuel* se déroule juste après la seconde guerre mondiale, et utilise 4 personnages largement inspirés de 4 personnes réelles, dont l'australien Lucas Riggs, inspiré de Charles Upham, néo-zélandais, un des rares soldats à avoir reçu deux Victoria Cross. Les autres personnages conservent la nationalité de leurs homologues du vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable ... Et les Néo-Zélandais sont pas contents :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-zealande...l-hero-aussie/

Vous vous rappelez que les RTX 3090 d'EVGA cramaient en jouant à *New World* ? Ce n'était pas dû à un problème de ventilateur, mais à une soudure pourrie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/evga-explain...-in-new-world/

Le jeu d'action *Oni* a été annoncé pour 2022, sans précision de plateformes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050842551.html




Une heure de gameplay pour *Far Cry 6* ... Et ... Plus ça change, plus c'est pareil :

https://nofrag.com/far-cry-6-une-heu...la-meme-soupe/




Une version reinvented du jeu de survie *Sir, You Are Being Hunted* sortira en Février 2022 (avec réouverture de serveurs multijoueurs) :

https://nofrag.com/une-version-remas...unted-en-2022/




Le jeu multijoueur horrifique asymétrique *Level Zero*, sortira le 17 Septembre en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/une-bande-annonce...r-asymetrique/




Tous les personnages du brawler *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl*, qui doit sortir en Automne sur toutes les consoles, ont fuité sur l'eShop Nintendo :

https://kotaku.com/nick-fighting-gam...y-n-1847605946

*Psychonauts 2* se speedrunne déjà en moins d'1h55 en any% :

https://www.thegamer.com/psychonauts...under-2-hours/




Il semble que 40% des développeurs de CD Project Red travaillent actuellement sur les patchs pour *Cyberpunk 2077* :

https://www.thegamer.com/cd-projekt-...-2077-patches/

Un mod a été créé pour empêcher les nouveaux crashs (qui sont en fait des anciens qui reviennent) introduits par le patch 1.3 de *Cyberpunk 2077* :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-mod-stops-crashes/

*Streamlabs* introduit une nouvelle fonctionnalité pour aider à lutter contre les "hate raids" :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/st.../1100-6495862/

----------


## KOUB

*Minecraft* a annoncé un live pour le 16 Octobre :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6495870/




*Judge Dredd* dans Kalof Warzone. Notons que l'article de jeuxvideo.com parle du film de 1995 et pas de celui de 2012, ce qui est bien triste :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14557...tle-royale.htm





Le speedrun any% de *The Legend of Zelda : Breath of the Wild* est maintenant à 25min06s :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14558...nier-zelda.htm




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le beat.em all *Varvarion*, en développement pour PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/varv...lights-trailer




Le jeu d'action-plateformes *Gunvolt Chronicles: Luminous Avenger iX 2* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC pour le 27 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/gunv...-switch-and-pc




*Sol Cresta*, le schmup de Platinum Games, sortira le 9 Décembre sur PS4, Switch et PC. Un DLC raconté par Hideki Kamiya a aussi été annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/sol-...hes-december-9

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG *Rise of the Third Power* a été annoncé sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible du 2 au 8 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/rise...sole-style-rpg

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...e_Third_Power/




Le jeu d'aventures *Hatena no Tou: The Tower of Children* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur des plateformes non-précisées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/shue...er-of-children




Une démo jouable pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Hunt the Night*, qui doit sortir sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC, est disponible sur Steam jusqu'au 8 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/hunt...ailable-for-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...unt_the_Night/

*THQ Nordic* a annoncé un live pour ses 10 ans le 17 Septembre, avec la présentation de 6 nouveaux jeux. Ça parlera aussi Elex II et Expeditions: Rome, avec un pré-show d'HandyGames :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/thq-...-announcements




*Thunderful Group* s'est payé *Stage Clear Studios*, qui a travaillé en particulier sur Jericho, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, Planet51, des FIFA et Dead Space :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/thun...-clear-studios

*PlayStation Now* rajoutera un jeu Final Fantasy par mois jusqu'en Janvier, en commençant par Final Fantasy VII pas remake :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/play...ng-september-7



Le TPS en monde ouvert cyberpunk *Vigilance 2099* sera sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/vigil...easer-trailer/




PES*eFootball 2022* sortira le 30 Septembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/efoot...date-detailed/




*Crysis Remastered Trilogy* sortira le 15 Octobre ( ::ninja:: ), sur toutes les consoles et en exclusivité sur l'Epic Game Store pour le PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/crysi...c-games-store/

----------


## KOUB

La simulation de vie et de livraison de colis autour d'un lac, *Lake*, est sortie aujourd'hui sur XBox et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lak...est-disponible




Le jeu d'action-infiltration *Rogue Spirit* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rog...nemis-ce-rogue




L'action-RPG / Simulation de vie *Kitaria Fables* est sorti sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kit...-genres-arrive




Présentation Playstation le 17 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...vent-next-week





Il n'y aura pas d'upgrade gratuit de la version PS4 vers la version PS5 de *Horizon Forbidden West Standard* et il y aura 10$ de différence entre les prix des deux versions. Le jeu doit sortir en Février 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-ps5-versions

Le jeu de réflexion *Big Brain Academy: Brain vs. Brain*, focalisé sur le multijoueur, sortira le 3 Décembre sur Switch :

https://www.polygon.com/22653845/big...-trailer-games




*Odeeo* a levé un millions de dollars. Le projet est de réaliser des publicités audio "non-disruptives" dans les jeux vidéos sur téléphones portables. Merveilleuse idée :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/02/o...ads-for-games/

Et juste comme ça, parce que je suis sûr que vous aimez perdre du temps, les épisodes de la première saison du dessin animé *Transformers* original sont disponibles sur Youtube :

https://kotaku.com/original-transfor...ube-1847605391

----------


## yodaxy

Tellement de news à la suite que les vidéos se sont un peu emmêlé les pinceaux  ::P: 

PRAISE THE KOUB !   ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Crysis Remastered Trilogy. 15 septembre ? T'es sûr sûr ?  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour le reste.  :;):

----------


## KOUB

> Crysis Remastered Trilogy. 15 septembre ? T'es sûr sûr ? 
> 
> Merci pour le reste.


Fallait faire vite pour pas rater le nouveau générique de l'émission  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Hop, petite dose pour les insomniaques,

*Goliath: Playing With Reality* est une expérience VR qui parle de schizophrénie et doit sortir en Septembre sur Oculus Quest :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...-schizophrenia




Vous vous demandiez jusqu'où on pouvait aller dans le ridicule ? Voici l'enceinte portable de *Panasonic*, nommée WIGGS pour SoundSlayer Wearable Immersive Gaming Speaker System :

https://www.pcgamer.com/panasonics-w...t-bomb-collar/



*Star Dynasties*, présenté comme Crusader Kings dans l'espace, est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-dynasti...cess-on-steam/




Comment rater la présentation d'un jeu ? L'exemple du spin-off d'Hearthstone, *Mercenaries* est présenté par PC Gamer (Mécaniques complexes présentées trop rapidement, Coût semblant très élevé avec la mise de bundles bien chers en précommande, tout le truc est un exemple d'anti-marketing pour le jeu vidéo) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-mer...-announcement/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Playstation serait en train de monter un nouveau studio avec des anciens de Capcom, Konami et Square Enix :

https://www.gamesradar.com/rumor-new...are-enix-vets/

Selon d'autres gens bien informés ou pas, *Battlefield 2042* sortirait le 22 Septembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...2-its-claimed/

Deux nouvelles bandes-annonces pour *Lost Judgment*, qui doit sortir le 24 Septembre sur les XBox et les Playstations :

https://www.thegamer.com/lost-judgme...atic-trailers/







LE JRPG *Tales of Arise*, qui sort le 10 Septembre sur PC, n'aura pas la protection Denuvo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/tales...-up-to-144fps/

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques sorties sur Steam (et certains aussi sur GoG) à noter hier :

*Bravely Default II*
*Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*
*Surgeon Simulator 2*
*The Magister* que j'espère qu'il sera aussi bien qu'il en a l'air
*Cargo Company*
*A Total War Saga: TROY*

*Twelve Minutes*, ça aurait pu être bien. Tant pis.

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t.../12-minutes-2/

*#ADayOffTwitch*, le mouvement du 1er septembre pour protester contre les hate raids sur Twitch, a fait légèrement baisser l'audience.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ops-viewership

----------


## Zerger

> Vous pensez qu'on peut espérer un Titan Quest 2?


Le moteur de Grim Dawn tient la route, ça serait pas deconnant de refaire une nouvelle aventure dans l'univers de TQ

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et vu l'excellent suivi de ces deux jeux, ça serait insta buy pour moi

----------


## Megiddo

> Le moteur de Grim Dawn tient la route, ça serait pas deconnant de refaire une nouvelle aventure dans l'univers de TQ
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et vu l'excellent suivi de ces deux jeux, ça serait insta buy pour moi


Sur 6 titres annoncés, ça laisse de la place à un nouveau bon H&S, en effet.

Le moteur de TQ n'appartient pas à Crate Entertainment désormais?

Remarque, un TQ2 sur UE5, ça donnerait bien.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Quelques sorties sur Steam (et certains aussi sur GoG) à noter hier :
> 
> *Bravely Default II*
> *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*
> *Surgeon Simulator 2*
> *The Magister* que j'espère qu'il sera aussi bien qu'il en a l'air
> *Cargo Company*
> *A Total War Saga: TROY*
> 
> ...


Elle met combien à Twelve minutes ? Alléché par le pitch, j'avoue avoir été déçu par le jeu et son gameplay.

----------


## Ruvon

> Elle met combien à Twelve minutes ? Alléché par le pitch, j'avoue avoir été déçu par le jeu et son gameplay.


4/10. Elle en parlait dans l'émission d'hier soir sinon, le replay devrait pas tarder sur Youtube.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau truc artichelou sci-fi : *AFTERGLITCH*. Sortie annoncée le 6 décembre.

http://hangonit.com/afterglitch/



*Hood: Outlaws & Legends*, le jeu de cambriole multi qui s'est fait défoncer à sa sortie parce qu'il a eu la malencontreuse idée d'être tout pourri, tente un truc avec le début d'une Saison 1 appelée Samhain, un nouveau perso, de nouvelles maps et un jeu gratuit jusqu'au 5/09.

Allez, on lui laisse une chance avant de l'achever à coups de pelle.






*The Last Worker*, un jeu narratif avec un cast hollywoodien qui prend toute la place dans la com, nommé au festival de Venise, annoncé pour 2022.

Le cast, pour les curieux du namedropping :



Spoiler Alert! 


Jason Isaacs (Harry Potter, Star Trek: Discovery, The Death Of Stalin)
as Skew

Ólafur Darri Ólafsson (Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, The Meg, The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance)
as Kurt

Clare-Hope Ashitey (Children of Men, The White King,Shooting Dogs)
as HoverBird

David Hewlett (The Shape of Water, Stargate: Atlantis, Rise of the Planet of the Apes)
as Josef



https://thelastworker.com/






*Phoenix Point*, le XCOM par le créateur de XCOM moins bien qu'XCOM, prépare un 4ème DLC.






*Terrain of Magical Expertise*, un JRPG en tour par tour en 2D sortira le 9 septembre. C'est pas super joli avec ces dessins piqués à la nièce de ta voisine, mais ça doit être bien puisque ça sort aussi sur l'EGS en plus de Steam et GoG)  ::ninja:: 






*Children of Silentown*, un jeu d'aventure édité par Daedalic, sortira début 2022. La démo m'avait bien plus, un prologue gratuit est dispo ici : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...town_Prologue/






L'évènement *Jeux Made in France* aura lieu cette année du 21 au 24 octobre. On ne sait pas grand chose du programme pour l'instant. Sur le site officiel tout est daté de l'an dernier.

----------


## Ruvon

*Dwerve*, c'est du Dungeon Crawler à la Zelda / Tower Defense en pixel-art. Oui, je sais que ça vous chauffe déjà. Ça sort au printemps 2022 et un prologue est déjà dispo sur Steam.

https://dwerve.com/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1132760/Dwerve/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erve_Prologue/






*Kalypso* (Tropico surtout, mais deux trois autres trucs) fête ses 15 ans avec des soldes sur Steam.



Vous aimez jouer à de vieux jeux moches ? Vous êtes Baalim. Et même si vous n'êtes pas Baalim, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez la Polymega, la console rétro-tout-en-un.

https://www.polygon.com/2021/9/3/226...sole-emulation



C'est l'heure d'aller cueillir des plantes au hasard dans les champs, *Potion Craft: Alchemist Simulator* sortira le 21 septembre.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai testé la démo de Potion Craft il y a quelque mois. Je pense que je me le prendrais mais j'ai quand même quelque réserves, le gameplay devient vite assez répétitif et la phase de marchandage est un simple jeu de réflexe
Faut pas se jeter dessus en s'attendant à un Recettear-like

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'ai testé la démo de Potion Craft il y a quelque mois. Je pense que je me le prendrais mais j'ai quand même quelque réserves, le gameplay devient vite assez répétitif (...)


Oui, c'est un jeu auquel il faut jouer par petites po(r)tions.

----------


## Baalim

> Vous aimez jouer à de vieux jeux moches ? Vous êtes Baalim. Et même si vous n'êtes pas Baalim, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez la Polymega, la console rétro-tout-en-un.
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/2021/9/3/226...sole-emulation


Décidément, ce Monsieur KOUB est nettement plus sympathique, sans compter qu'il propose des news plus fraîches  :Fourbe: 

Sinon, c'est, en somme, une retron 5 new age.

----------


## FericJaggar

> J'ai testé la démo de Potion Craft il y a quelque mois. Je pense que je me le prendrais mais j'ai quand même quelque réserves, le gameplay devient vite assez répétitif et la phase de marchandage est un simple jeu de réflexe
> Faut pas se jeter dessus en s'attendant à un Recettear-like


Idem, j'ai trouvé ça sympa mais j'ai peur que ça devienne vite redondant.

----------


## Nono

> *Twelve Minutes*, ça aurait pu être bien. Tant pis.
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t.../12-minutes-2/


Bah mince...

----------


## Illynir

J'avais prévenu que c'était naze sur le topic des jeux finis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Du panpanboumboum rétro décérébré par le créateur du mod Doom II Total Chaos édité par Apogee : *Turbo Overkill*. Prévu pour 2022 sur à peu près tout (Steam, GOG, and Epic Games Store for PC, Nintendo Switch, PlayStation 5, PlayStation 4, Xbox Series X|S, and Xbox One).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...urbo_Overkill/






Du medieval survival multi hardcore, *Expedition Agartha*, par le studio qui a réalisé Fallen Angel, prévu pour 2022 en EA.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ition_Agartha/






Truc fun : *Life is Strange: True Colors* inclut une extension Twitch pour que vos milliards de viewers choisissent la suite de l'histoire.

https://lifeisstrange-blog.tumblr.co...story-with-the



*Midautumn*, un roguelike "Hades-esque" (c'est le communiqué qui le dit... moui...) lancé sur Kickstarter, avec une démo sur Steam.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sherveen/midautumn

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1582380/Midautumn/






*Grim Tranquility*, un RPG post apo en tour par tour avec un look... particulier ? Prévu pour 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...m_Tranquility/

https://poorlytimedgames.com






Et *Void Tyrant,* un énième roguelike avec des cartes tout ça, vient de sortir sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1332090/Void_Tyrant/

----------


## Ruvon

Du gameplay de la démo de *Mechajammer*, un RPG Postapo en vue isométrique  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/485400/Mechajammer/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Cookie Clicker* a des évaluations en moyenne extrêmement positives sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cookie-click...t-deserves-it/

Bande annonce pour la simulation de vie *The Good Life*, qui doit sortir cet Automne sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Le jeu a été initialement financé participativement en 2018 pour une sortie prévue l'année suivante et est donc un peu en retard :

https://www.pcgamer.com/well-soon-fi...orth-the-wait/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'approvisionnement de GPU *Nvidia* devrait baisser de 30% en Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-gpu-supply-drop-rumour/

Et plus probablement, la pénurie de processeurs va continuer pour encore une bonne année, affectant aussi la production de consoles  :

https://kotaku.com/global-chip-short...ear-1847611936
https://www.thegamer.com/toshiba-chi...st-until-2023/

Le jeu d'action-aventure *Song of Iron*, fruit du travail d'un seul développeur, est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-bone-...-revenge-saga/




*AMD* a déposé un brevet de téléportation des Qubits, donc en rapport avec les ordinateurs quantiques du Futuuuuur :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-teleport...i-simd-patent/

Le point'n click *Children of Silentown* sortira en 2022 sur PC et consoles non encore précisées. Un prologue gratuit est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050842565.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...town_Prologue/




Le premier tournoi officiel du MOBA *Pokemon Unite* aura lieu le 19 Septembre au Japon :

https://www.destructoid.com/pokemon-...rnament-japan/

*Babylon’s Fall*, le prochain Platinum Games, aura une bêta fermée le 10 ou le 11 Septembre selon votre fuseau horaire :

https://www.destructoid.com/babylons...s5-pc-feeback/

*Arctic Adventure* est un jeu textuel d'aventures publié il y a 40 ans dans un magazine par Harry McCracken. C'était le temps des vrais anciens, où il fallait rentrer le code à la main pour pouvoir peut-être jouer plus tard. Hors, une faute de frappe empêchait le jeu de fonctionner. 40 ans plus tard, il achète une copie du magazine et corrige le code :

https://kotaku.com/devs-game-finally...ypo-1847614103

La 5ème saison de l'*Overwatch League* commencera en Avril 2022 et se fera sur un "early built" d'Overwatch 2. Pour rappel, la seule différence entre les opus semble être le nombre de personnages par équipe (et les cartes évidemment) jusqu'ici :

https://kotaku.com/overwatch-league-...-of-1847615738

Un joueur a découvert que les gardiens de *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* pouvait se noyer :

https://www.gamesradar.com/breath-of...ans-can-drown/

La chaine de magasins *Argos* a retiré la Switch Lite de sa boutique en ligne. Jeudi, un tas de crétins a trouvé un glitch permettant de plus ou moins obtenir et se faire livrer la console gratuitement. À noter que le glitch n'a pas été découvert par le gestionnaire du site, mais parce que le tas de crétins s'est vanté sur Twitter :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...y-it-for-free/

Neil Ralley, le président de 505 Games, a avoué avoir mal géré l'upgrade pour la nouvelle génération de consoles de *Control*. Pour rappel, on ne pouvait avoir l'upgrade gratuitement qu'en possédant l'Ultimate Edition du jeu, whalou pour les autres. Oui, c'était mal géré :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-the-best-way/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il n'y aura pas d'aperçu ou de bande-annonce pour *GTA 6* avant 2023 :

https://www.thegamer.com/insider-gta-6-2023/

*Midautumn* est un roguelite, actuellement sur kickstarter, avec une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/midautumn-demo-preview/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sherveen/midautumn

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1582380/Midautumn/




Dans son nouveau studio *PlayerUnknown* veut créer un jeu en monde ouvert à base de réseaux neuronaux et devenir l'Elon Musk des jeux vidéos :

https://www.thegamer.com/playerunkno...neural-networ/





*Ryuta Ueda* (Yakuza et un tas de jeux), revient chez SEGA :

https://www.thegamer.com/ryuta-ueda-...reboot-yakuza/

Le jeu de simulation bac à sable *Workshop Simulator* doit sortir le 26 Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...-games-to-date




Des infos sur le metroidvania *F.I.S.T. : Forged in Shadow Touch*, qui doit sortir sur PS4 et PS5 le 7 Septembre et un de ses jours sur PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14562...in-d-infos.htm

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu d'action-aventure *Song of Iron*, fruit du travail d'un seul développeur, est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-bone-...-revenge-saga/
> 
> https://youtu.be/-8YJOqpogLA


Sorti le 31 août.

----------


## KOUB

Les *Games Made in France 2021* auront lieu en ligne du 21 au 24 Octobre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14563...s-prochain.htm

La sortie du jeu d'action *COGEN: Sword of Rewind* est décalée au 27 Janvier 2022 et sortira sur PC et sur toutes les consoles sauf ... la PS5 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/coge...x-one-versions




Voici le programme des DLC pour *Last Judgment*, qui sortira le 24 Septembre sur XBox et Playstation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/lost...dule-announced
https://kotaku.com/lost-judgments-ne...-th-1847611454



La série de JRPG *Disgaea* a atteint les 5 millions de ventes, et le président de Nippon Ichi Software a laissé un message pour fêter ça :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/nipp...-million-sales




Voici les configurations conseillées pour *Far Cry 6* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/far-c...-requirements/



Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Battlefield 42*, qui doit sortir le 22 Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...n-specialists/




*Take-Two* poursuit l'équipe qui travaillait sur le retro-engineering de GTA 3 et GTA Vice-City. Ce n'est pas pour le retro-engineering, qui est légal aux USA, mais pour avoir violé les conditions d'utilisation des programmes :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/take-...gta-vice-city/

Un artwork pour *Gotham Knights*, le jeu où Batman est mort, non mais vraiment, promis-juré, il reviendra pas au milieu du jeu :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...otham-knights/



Apogée a annoncé le rétro-FPS *Turbo Overkill* pour un de ses jours. Le héros que vous incarnez s'appelle Johnny Turbo, et ça me semble parfaitement résumer l'histoire et le ton du jeu :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/turbo...e-nukem-quake/




Le dungeon crawler *Elmarion: the Lost Temple* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam et a une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/elm...ssant-artefact

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanid=35716893

----------


## KOUB

Un tas de vidéos présentant 5 classes de *Diablo 2 Resurrected*, qui sort le 23 Septembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...orceress-more/

----------


## jilbi

> Le moteur de Grim Dawn tient la route, ça serait pas deconnant de refaire une nouvelle aventure dans l'univers de TQ
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et vu l'excellent suivi de ces deux jeux, ça serait insta buy pour moi


Je plussoie. Et Grim Dawn ne merite absolument pas son 6/10  ::'(:

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action *Mecha Knights: Nightmare* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mec...-contre-aliens




*Golf Club Wasteland* est sorti aujourd'hui sur toutes les consoles, iOS et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gol...monde-post-apo

Voici les 15 premières minutes de gameplay de *Life is Strange: True Colors* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/her...ge-true-colors




D'ailleurs, *Life is Strange: True Colors* a un plug-in de vote sur les décisions à prendre par les spectateurs sur Twitch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-vote-plug-in

*Battlefield Mobile* est apparu, avec description et screenshots, sur le Google Play Store :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gle-play-store

*Facebook Gaming* permet à ses streameurs d'utiliser une bibliothèque de musiques sous licences :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/02/f...icensed-music/

L'événement de la fin de la 7ème saison de *Fortnite* aura lieu le 12 Septembre :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=5d020c9b5ea4





Le jeu d'infiltration *SPECTRE* a été annoncé par les deux développeurs de Symbiosis Games :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tre-47917.html







*Potion Craft: Alchemist Simulator* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 21 Septembre. Une démo jouable est disponible :





https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ist_Simulator/

La fondation *Mozilla* a découvert que des campagnes de désinformations étaient menées au Kenya sur Twitter par des micro-influenceurs payés entre 10 et 15$ par jour :

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du...r-n167921.html

*Le Monde* a sorti un article fort intéressant sur le business bien pourri des jeux d'argent sur Twitch :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...0_4408996.html

*Apple* met en pause son idée d'analyser les photos de tous ses utilisateurs sur iCloud pour détecter la pédopornographie :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-hits-pause...tur-1847612602

----------


## Supergounou

> *Cookie Clicker* a des évaluations en moyenne extrêmement positives sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/cookie-click...t-deserves-it/


98% des 3113 avis positifs sur Steam là maintenant.  ::O: 
Le jeu n'était pas censé sortir aujourd'hui?

Y a possibilité d'importer sa sauvegarde navigateur sur Steam j'imagine, car malgré le bas prix j'ai du mal à imaginer un tel engouement.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je trouve ça logique au contraire. C'est le patron des idle game et il est terriblement addictif.

Je pense que les gens sont prêts à lâcher 4 euro, comme si ils payaient une bière aux devs.

----------


## squizoi

> Apogée a annoncé le rétro-FPS *Turbo Overkill* pour un de ses jours. Le héros que vous incarnez s'appelle Johnny Turbo, et ça me semble parfaitement résumer l'histoire et le ton du jeu :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/turbo...e-nukem-quake/


Y'a un peu de recyclage de l'ancien trailer mais 'tain ça envoie du bois  :Rock:  :Tutut:

----------


## Erkin_

> 98% des 3113 avis positifs sur Steam là maintenant. .


 ::O: 

Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ce genre de jeux.

----------


## Illynir

Savoir si tu es un drogué ou pas. Si ça fonctionne trop bien sur toi il vaut mieux éviter les jeux F2P, c'est une bonne mise en garde et un bon entrainement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Je trouve ça logique au contraire. C'est le patron des idle game et il est terriblement addictif.
> 
> Je pense que les gens sont prêts à lâcher 4 euro, comme si ils payaient une bière aux devs.


Et du coup 4h après l'avoir acheté tu poses un avis positif? Non, y a vraiment un truc qui m'échappe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ce genre de jeux.


Moi je comprends, mais j'aime la drogue. Sauf que je n'en donnerai pas mon avis après un premier shoot.

----------


## Illynir

> Et du coup 4h après l'avoir acheté tu poses un avis positif? Non, y a vraiment un truc qui m'échappe.


Il est sortie depuis deux jours en fait. Et même sans ça c'est strictement le même jeu que la version gratuite web, juste une musique en plus, donc les gens qui ont déjà mis un avis l'ont poncé de tous les côtés depuis belle lurette et l'ont acheté seulement pour soutenir le dev qui fait ça gratuitement depuis des années.

----------


## Elma

> Il est sortie depuis deux jours en fait. Et même sans ça c'est strictement le même jeu que la version gratuite web, juste une musique en plus, donc les gens qui ont déjà mis un avis l'ont poncé de tous les côtés depuis belle lurette et l'ont acheté seulement pour soutenir le dev qui fait ça gratuitement depuis des années.


Le dev est français il me semble ? Orteil quelque chose.

----------


## Illynir

C'est en effet le cas, depuis 2013. Autant dire qu'il ne l'a pas volé.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il est sortie depuis deux jours en fait.


Oh my bad, j'ai eu la notif' Steam comme quoi le jeu était sortie aujourd'hui, surement un bug.




> les gens qui ont déjà mis un avis l'ont poncé de tous les côtés depuis belle lurette et l'ont acheté seulement pour soutenir le dev qui fait ça gratuitement depuis des années.


Sans l'avoir testé donc. Enfin, sans avoir testé cette version. Les devs auraient voulu remplacer les cookies par des gros chibres, ce serait passé crème. Tant pis s'il n'y a que moi que ça choque  ::P:

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Entre Diablo 2 et Diablo 4, il y a peut-être une petite place...


Je me demande en fait. Est-ce que le background mythologique plaira à suffisamment de monde? Même si l'histoire a moins d'importance que dans d'autres jeux, le lore de Titan Quest n'a pas vraiment pu se développer. Côté gameplay il faudrait qu'il arrive à se renouveler et à se différencier.

----------


## Kriegor

Vous passez à côté de la vraie news choquante qui est que les schoolgirls sont en DLC dans le prochain spin-off Yakuza...
En gros, on retire un pan essentiel du jeu pour le vendre en supplément.

----------


## KOUB

> *Le Monde* a sorti un article fort intéressant sur le business bien pourri des jeux d'argent sur Twitch :
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...0_4408996.html


Et ben tiens, hasard du calendrier (aussi d'après l'auteur de l'article), une vidéo du Roi Des Rats sur le sujet :

----------


## Sharn

> Un tas de vidéos présentant 5 classes de *Diablo 2 Resurrected*, qui sort le 23 Septembre :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...orceress-more/
> 
> https://youtu.be/qne1ZghfWQ4
> 
> https://youtu.be/xerumTBw_Rw
> 
> https://youtu.be/PjWeokcJyYY
> ...


Il est où le putain de Necro ?  :tired:

----------


## jilbi

> Il est où le putain de Necro ?


Enfin quelqu'un qui pose les vraies questions ! Autant les ecolieres dans un JV jap on s'en fout, autant si le necro passe en DLC d'un *remake* vendu un bras, ça va mal se passer  :nawak:

----------


## Eloso

Je me suis posé la même question vu que c'est ma classe de coeur. Puis je me suis dit qu'une vidéo avec des squelettes cela aurait pas été bon pour le marché chinois  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Sharn

:Vibre:

----------


## Ruvon

Pas vu passer et une recherche sur le topic ne donne rien :

*Skabma - Snowfall*, un jeu d'aventure où un gamin prend de la drogue et se tape des hallucinations issues de la mythologie nordique en tapant sur un tambour. Ou un truc du genre, j'ai pas tout compris. Mais c'est mignon.

----------


## Baalim

> un jeu où un gamin prend de la drogue et se tape des hallucinations en tapant sur un tambour. c'est mignon.


Pourquoi je ne suis pas surpris ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Du gameplay de la démo de *Mechajammer*, un RPG Postapo en vue isométrique 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/485400/Mechajammer/
> 
> https://youtu.be/Omwp2rOQ9Ss


Et une preview sera disponible dans la journée ici.

----------


## akaraziel

> Enfin quelqu'un qui pose les vraies questions ! Autant les ecolieres dans un JV jap on s'en fout, autant si le necro passe en DLC d'un *remake* vendu un bras, ça va mal se passer


Paniquez pas, il y aura bien l'assassin et le nécro pour la release. Puis ils sont quand même pas devenus stupides à ce point chez Blizzard.
Il sortent un trailer par jour, ils arriveront peut-être lundi et mardi. (ou pas ?  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## banditbandit

> Le dev est français il me semble ? Orteil quelque chose.


Petit ?

----------


## Nono

> Un artwork pour *Gotham Knights*, le jeu où Batman est mort, non mais vraiment, promis-juré, il reviendra pas au milieu du jeu :
> https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...otham-knights/


Promis juté, d'ailleurs Batou n'est pas du tout dans l'artwork  :nawak:

----------


## pipoop

> Promis juté, d'ailleurs Batou n'est pas du tout dans l'artwork


En meme temps c'est des Robin donc c'est un peu normal pour ceux qui sont perdu

----------


## Nono

Tu veux dire que l'ombre du Batou dans la flaque d'eau semblerait indiquer que l'un des Robin est un potentiel futur Batou ?

----------


## pipoop

> Tu veux dire que l'ombre du Batou dans la flaque d'eau semblerait indiquer que l'un des Robin est un potentiel futur Batou ?


C'est comme ca dans les comics

----------


## Robix66

100 000 ventes de Cookie Clicker




https://twitter.com/Orteil42/status/1433955103862558728

----------


## Illynir

De quoi faire un Cookie Clicker 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

_Là jé videos c dlar vs voié_ :Indeed:

----------


## Dicsaw

::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Dans *Final Fantasy X*, il y a un combat que votre groupe de personnages est censé perdre contre un Water Flan pour l'effet dramatique, le monstre étant de trop haut niveau pour votre groupe au moment où il le rencontre. Warrior Of Light, un youtubeur, a donc grindé 110 heures pour rendre son groupe capable de tuer le monstre, histoire de voir s'il pouvait casser le jeu ... Et bien non en fait, le combat se déroule normalement avant d'être interrompu de la même façon que prévue normalement :

https://www.destructoid.com/this-per...theyre-a-hero/




Mise à jour de la plus haute importance pour *Ghost Of Tsushima* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/very-good...ment-for-pets/





Le jeu de foot arcade *Sociable Soccer*, actuellement en exclusivité sur Apple Arcade, sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles le 17 Avril 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nsoles-and-pc/

*Sonic Colors Ultimate* semble tout bugué du cul, surtout sur Switch :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-and-crashes/

*Alan Wake Remastered* a été listé pour le 5 Octobre sur Playstation et XBox sur un site de vente taïwanais :





Où ça parle de passer d'un mod pour Skyrim à un vrai jeu pour *Forgotten City* :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-forgott...yrim-mod-goty/

Vous vous rappelez de *Deep Down* ? Annoncé en 2013 en tant qu'exclusivité PS4, ce devait être un dungeon-crawler free-to-play avant de disparaitre. L'ancien patron de Playstation, interviewé par Jason Schreier ne sait pas non plus ce qui s'est passé :

https://www.thegamer.com/former-play...ps4-exclusive/

Le jeu d'aventures *Skabma: Snowfall* a été annoncé sur Steam pour le 1er trimestre 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/narr...hes-in-q1-2022




Un mod rajoute 18.000 arbres à Fallout 4, parce que pourquoi pas ? :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...s-to-the-game/

Voici un mod pour *Age Of Empires 2* qui permet de jouer à *Doom* en version stratégie temps réel :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...-stategy-game/




Voici la carte de *Forza Horizon 5*, qui doit sortir en Novembre sur PC et XBox :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...w-screenshots/



Les moddeurs qui travaillait sur *GTA Underground* pour GTA San Andreas depuis 6 ans cessent leur travail en raison de "l'hostilité croissante" de Take-Two, qui a, semble-t-il depuis quelques temps, lancé une chasse ouverte aux moddeurs en raison de la production de remasters des vieux GTA :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-undergr...ct-shuts-down/

Les projets de jeux-vidéos ont levé 13 millions de dollars sur *Kickstarter* sur le premier semestre 2021 :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...-half-of-2021/

La sortie du mini-MMO *Books Of Travels* est certes retardée, mais peut-être pas trop selon l'équipe de développement :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/boo...-as-some-think

L'extension Spa Day Refresh pour *Les Sims 4* sortira le 7 Septembre mais sera gratuite pour les possesseurs de l'extension Spa Day, sortie en 2015 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...resh-next-week




Le radar de *Halo Infinite* a été bidouillé pour ressembler à celui des précédents opus :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tracker-of-old

La technique de l'AFK consiste à utiliser un bot, faisant bouger votre personnage de temps en temps lors d'un match compétitif, ce qui permet de ne pas être déconnecté et de gratter de l'XP sans forcer en continu. Dernièrement, cette méthode de triche semble être particulièrement utilisée sur *Rainbow Six Siege*, permettant en particulier aux joueurs bannis de racheter facilement un compte haut-niveau. Et Ubisoft n'aime pas ça :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-be-sanctioned





La sortie de l'extension Top Gun pour *Microsoft Flight Simulator* a été retardée pour sortir a une date assez proche du film Top Gun: Maverick, qui a été lui aussi été retardé pour des histoires de pandémie, le 27 Mai 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...y-2022-release

Vous vous rappeliez qu'on pouvait regarder des films sur *Game Boy Advance* ? :

https://www.polygon.com/22652536/gam...o-shrek-movies

Où on interviewe *Brendan “PlayerUnknown” Greene*, qui parle de ses projets :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/04/b...n-for-artemis/

Selon les offres d'emploi de Bioware, il semblerait bien que *Mass Effect 5* sera sous Unreal Engine et pas sous Frostbite, ce qui semble une bonne idée, vu le bordel qu'a été le développement de la catastrophe industrielle Anthem :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/03/m...fect-5-unreal/

Toujours pas de réponse d'*Ubisoft ou d'Activision Blizzard* à la lettre de leurs employés demandant un changement de culture, rapport aux histoires d’harcèlements sexuels, de misogynie et autres saloperies dans les deux entreprises :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ultural-reform

Suite aux déclarations "problématiques" des fondateurs de *Tipee* dans un reportage de Complément d'Enquête sur le financement et le business des Fakes News, plusieurs créateurs annoncent quitter la plateforme :

https://www.numerama.com/politique/7...fondateur.html

Vous voyez les pubs promettant de voir les derniers films à succès gratuitement en streaming ? Oui, celles qui puent l'arnaque à dix kilomètres ? Et où en fait, la gratuité est un abonnement de 60$ par mois sans délivrer le contenu promis ? Et bien, une grosse partie proviennent d'une entreprise canadienne, *Adcenter*, qui a fermé maintenant qu'elle a quelques problèmes avec la loi :

https://ici.radio-canada.ca/recit-nu...aming-concours

----------


## Illynir

> Poy poy,
> 
> Dans *Final Fantasy X*, il y a un combat que votre groupe de personnages est censé perdre contre un Water Flan pour l'effet dramatique, le monstre étant de trop haut niveau pour votre groupe au moment où il le rencontre. Warrior Of Light, un youtubeur, a donc grindé 110 heures pour rendre son groupe capable de tuer le monstre, histoire de voir s'il pouvait casser le jeu ... Et bien non en fait, le combat se déroule normalement avant d'être interrompu de la même façon que prévue normalement :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/this-per...theyre-a-hero/



C'est pas un peu totalement con comme truc à faire ? Je veux dire si c'était pour vérifier, tu prends un cheat et tu max les personnages, il aurait eu la réponse de la même façon sans perdre 100 heures pour rien...

----------


## Sharn

> ]Le jeu d'infiltration *SPECTRE* a été annoncé par les deux développeurs de Symbiosis Games :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tre-47917.html
> 
> https://youtu.be/SqAYBriQx8Y
> 
> https://youtu.be/qwjf74A2EBo

----------


## Pluton

> C'est pas un peu totalement con comme truc à faire ? Je veux dire si c'était pour vérifier, tu prends un cheat et tu max les personnages, il aurait eu la réponse de la même façon sans perdre 100 heures pour rien...


Ben déjà de base, si tu joues à un FF tu perds bien ton temps alors ça de plus ou de moins...

----------


## Ruvon

> Les projets de jeux-vidéos ont levé 13 millions de dollars sur *Kickstarter* sur le premier semestre 2021 :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...-half-of-2021/


Intéressante la source de l'article : https://medium.com/icopartners/state...e-132964d2c523

On y voit aussi les sommes claquées sur KS pour les jeux de plateau qui dépassent allègrement celles pour les jeux vidéo :

https://miro.medium.com/max/700/1*HX...FjLOF9iOcA.png

https://miro.medium.com/max/700/1*AO...BDhGtOuYVQ.png

Et la proportion de projets financés par rapport à ceux non financés n'a rien à voir :

https://miro.medium.com/max/700/1*qz...4SUL3odOLg.png

https://miro.medium.com/max/700/1*p2...2MwH11X8zA.png

Super, les images ne passent pas  ::|:  Je mets des liens alors mais c'est moins parlant...

Mais globalement : en 2020, 241M de dollars récoltés pour des JdS quand les JV arrivaient péniblement à 25M de dollars, loin de la meilleure année pour les JV à la grande époque des KS, en 2013, avec un record à 56M de dollars...

Et si à peine 30% de projets JV lancés sont financés, pour les JdS c'est l'inverse avec 70% de projets financés.

Du coup les 13M sur le premier semestre 2021 dont parle l'article sont difficiles à interpréter : certaines années, le 1er semestre a récolté plus, quand d'autres, c'est le 2nd semestre qui a récolté plus, donc difficile de dire si 2021, qui est actuellement à un peu plus de la moitié du score de l'an dernier, va faire mieux que 2020 (même si en 2020, c'est le 2nd semestre qui a le plus récolté).




> Suite aux déclarations "problématiques" des fondateurs de *Tipee* dans un reportage de Complément d'Enquête sur le financement et le business des Fakes News, plusieurs créateurs annoncent quitter la plateforme :
> 
> https://www.numerama.com/politique/7...fondateur.html


En espérant que les créateurs qui veulent sortir de Tipeee arrivent à faire passer leurs soutiens sur uTip ou autre, sinon ça va Raidshadowlegender et Nordvpner sec  ::|:

----------


## akaraziel

> Ben déjà de base, si tu joues à un FF tu perds bien ton temps alors ça de plus ou de moins...


Surtout le 10.
Débat sur le meilleur FF dans 3, 2, 1 (c'est le 7 de toutes façons).  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Alliance of the Sacred Suns*, le 4X qui se rêve d'être le Crusader Kings spatial et édite par HoodedHorse qui sortira aussi Terra Invicta et Fallen Frontier, envoie une vidéo d'1h15 sur le volet militaire du jeu.

Démo toujours dispo sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Sacred_Suns/






*TideTurn*, un TPS PVP F2P Splatoonesque, ouvre les inscriptions à sa beta sur le site officiel : https://www.playtideturn.com 

C'est pas très beau par contre.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/tideturn-beta-sign-up/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1011850/TideTurn/






Et *Trails of Ayash*, un open world dans une Amérique du Nord précolombienne mythologique. C'est un peu le bordel dans le trailer. Accès playtest à demander sur Steam.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/trail...-beta-sign-up/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rail_of_Ayash/






Si comme moi vous avez votre CACES et que vous avez toujours rêvé de ramener du taf à la maison, *Pixel Forklift Simulator* est gratuit sur Itch.io.

https://www.freegameplanet.com/pixel...loadable-game/

https://captainyou.itch.io/pixelforkliftsimulator






Un documentaire sur *Metal Gear* de 2h47. C'est long, mais si vous jouez aux Metal Gear, vous avez l'habitude de mater des vidéos sans rien faire pendant des plombes  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Petite vidéo sur ces JV qui savent nous impliquer.






Ascension, un fan-film sur *Subnautica*, *attention ça spoile*, vous êtes préviendus.






Et puisque c'est du truc de geek à défaut d'être du JV, la bande annonce de Mad God, un film en stop motion par Phil Tippett, animateur dont on peut voir le taf dans Star Wars, Jurassic Park, RoboCop, Willow, Starship Troopers...

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...al-filmmaking/






Tout plein de vidéos du développement de *Songs of Conquest*, le HOMM en pixelart, sur le topic du forum, le tout grâce à Megiddo :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13529846

----------


## Kriegor

> Surtout le 10.
> Débat sur le meilleur FF dans 3, 2, 1 (c'est le 7 de toutes façons).


FFX, c'est le Vampire Diaries des jeux vidéo. S'il ne vous a rien fait, c'est que vous n'avez jamais été une jeune fille de 16 ans.

----------


## Zerger

Bouge pas, je vais essayer de rire à ta blague:

----------


## Sannom

> Selon les offres d'emploi de Bioware, il semblerait bien que *Mass Effect 5* sera sous Unreal Engine et pas sous Frostbite, ce qui semble une bonne idée, vu le bordel qu'a été le développement de la catastrophe industrielle Anthem :
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/03/m...fect-5-unreal/


Pas besoin d'aller jusqu'à Anthem hein, les développeurs de Mass Effect Andromeda ont bien galéré aussi avec ce moteur.




> Bouge pas, je vais essayer de rire à ta blague


Il y a eu une VF de ce jeu au fait ? Ce rire existe en français ?

----------


## Kriegor

> Bouge pas, je vais essayer de rire à ta blague


Ce n'est pas une blague. L'histoire concerne 2 ados qui tombent progressivement amoureux mais soit la fille est condamnée, soit le gars n'a pas d'avenir. C'est mis en scène en suivant tous les codes du teen drama, pour un effet garanti et au combien exploité par toute jeune streameuse généraliste : https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...me+my+reaction

----------


## Baalim

> Pas besoin d'aller jusqu'à Anthem hein, les développeurs de Mass Effect Andromeda ont bien galéré aussi avec ce moteur.


Je fais encore des cauchemars en repensant aux mimiques de l'héroïne  :Sweat:

----------


## cooly08



----------


## Sannom

> Je fais encore des cauchemars en repensant aux mimiques de l'héroïne


Il y avait aussi la caméra à la troisième personne qu'il a fallu implémenter, la possibilité de sauvegarder où on veut, etc. Franchement, ils auraient sans doute dû utiliser une franchise en particulier pour essuyer les plâtres plutôt que d'avoir plusieurs franchises en parallèle qui finissent par développer les mêmes fonctionnalités chacun dans leur coin.

----------


## Ruvon

Resident Evil a fait des conchoncetés avec SOMA dans une PS2. Ça donne *Endless Blue*, c'est encore en développement mais une démo est dispo sur Itch.io.

Pas de trailer, mais la petite vidéo sur Alpha Beta Gamer devrait suffire. Tout comme cette magnifique jaquette.

https://mrdiv.itch.io/endless-blue

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/endless-blue-alpha-demo/

----------


## yodaxy

> https://media2.giphy.com/media/rcOTo...giphy.gif&ct=g


Ca m'a l'air d'être une très grosse constipation, là.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le jeu des 35 ans de la série des Kunio-Kun, *Kunio-kun no Sangokushi dayo: Zeiin Shuugou!*  a un teaser ... Et bon, ce sera dans le Japon Médiéval :

https://www.destructoid.com/kunio-ku...ersary-teaser/




Il y a de plus en plus de gens bien informés ou pas qui trouvent des indices concernant le port PC de *Final Fantasy 7 Remake*. Ça parle de présentation au Tokyo Game Show mais bon :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...emake-pc-port/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il serait possible que la licence *Infamous* revienne d'entre les morts :

https://www.thegamer.com/insider-infamous-return/

Où ça interviewe à propos de *Necropolis Suite*, un jeu d'enquête lovecraftien qui doit sortir un de ces jours :

https://www.thegamer.com/necropolis-suite-interview/

*Hand-Drawn Game Guides* était un projet Kickstarter qui a levé 322.000 dollars sur un but de 20.000. L'idée était de réaliser des guides dessinés à la main, d'où le titre, pour des vieux jeux (Metroid, The Legend of Zelda, Contra, et Ninja Gaiden). Mais bon, forcément, ils avaient pas les droits et ont annulé la campagne de financement :

https://www.thegamer.com/handdrawn-g...-legal-issues/





Des leaks concernant *Shadow Of The Colossus* sur 4Chan montre des dessins des Colosses qui n'ont pas été retenu pour la version finale du jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/shadow-of-t...us-4chan-leak/



Il y a des tests en ce moment pour le contenu de la saison 8 de *The Master Chief Collection* sur Halo 3 et Reach et il y a de nouveaux skins d'armures ... Et tempête de caca à propos du réalisme de deux-ci :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...mes-have-begun

*Eric "ConcernedApe" Barone* ne sait pas s'il y aura une autre mise à jour pour Stardew Valley, et se concentre surtout sur son nouveau jeu, dont on ne sait rien :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-on-next-game

La *Stardew Valley Cup* a eu lieu et le principe du Stardew Valley compétitif est dans l'article :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-stardew-...e-the-winners/

Où ça interviewe concernant *Tales of Arise*, qui doit sortir le 10 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050842487.html

L'ancêtre de Raid Shadow Legend, *Cookie Clicker* défonce tout sur Steam. Sans microtransactions :

https://www.thegamer.com/cookie-clic...iege-on-steam/

https://steamcharts.com/app/1454400

Bah en fait, l'upgrade de la version PS4 vers la version PS5 sera gratuit pour *Horizon Forbidden West*, vu que des gens ont gueulé un peu fort :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...owing-backlash

Une entreprise a essayé de faire déposer un brevet au nom d'une *Intelligence Artificielle* aux USA. Un juge fédéral a statué que ce n'était pas possible, vu qu'une IA n'est pas une personne :

https://gizmodo.com/judge-says-an-ai...cau-1847620641

*Factornews* fête ses 20 ans et va changer de plateforme de financement, vu les relents dégueux provenant des fondateurs de Tipeee :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-47919.html

Inspiré par le dossier sur les *Cryptomonnaies* de Canard PC Hardware, le New York Times parle de la consommation électrique et de l'impact environnemental du Bitcoin :

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...ectricity.html

Une extension sur les vikings, Norse Lands a été annoncée pour *Kingdom Two Crowns* :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Norse_Lands/

----------


## Ruvon

*Beacon Pines*, le visual novel qui s'annonce comme un mix entre Winnie l'Ourson et Stranger Things  ::O:  signe avec l'éditeur Fellow Travelers. Toujours annoncé pour 2022, démo dispo sur Steam et Itch.io.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Beacon_Pines/

https://hidingspot.itch.io/beacon-pines








*PrivacySpy*, qui note les entreprises en fonction de leur respect des données privées de leurs utilisateurs, donne une note de 2,2/10 à Epic Games. C'est un peu moins bien que Discord, belle perf. Ils ne notent pas Valve par contre...

https://privacyspy.org/product/epic-games/

----------


## cooly08

Mass Effect 5 : développement sous Unreal Engine envisagé par EA et BioWare.
https://www.xboxygen.com/News/37916-...-EA-et-BioWare

S'ils en sont encore au choix du moteur on est pas prêt de le voir ce ME5.

(Dans l'article ça suppute pas avant 2025...)

----------


## Robix66

> Mass Effect 5 : développement sous Unreal Engine envisagé par EA et BioWare.
> https://www.xboxygen.com/News/37916-...-EA-et-BioWare
> 
> S'ils en sont encore au choix du moteur on est pas prêt de le voir ce ME5.
> 
> (Dans l'article ça suppute pas avant 2025...)


T'as pourtant participé à la conversation juste au dessus, qui était en réaction à cette info.  ::huh::

----------


## Erkin_

Alzheimer. C'est pour ça qu'il prend autant de screenshots quand il joue, pour savoir ce qu'il a fait la dernière fois.

----------


## Ruvon

Les lois anti-avortement du Texas font plaisir au "pro-life game dev" John Gibson, boss de *Tripwire* (Maneater, Killing Floor, Chivalry II...). En réaction, Shipwright Studios, partenaire de Tripwire, cesse toute activité avec eux.

https://kotaku.com/killing-floor-bos...hum-1847622143

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Comme ça, un fan dévoué a refait partiellement *The Legend Of Dragoon* sous RPG Maker :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-legend-...er-discovered/




Universal a déposé la marque *Jurassic World: Primal Ops* :

https://www.thegamer.com/universal-f...ld-primal-ops/

Pendant que Playstation essaie de faire raquer ses joueurs le plus possible, le *Smart Delivery* de Microsoft, c'est pas si mal :

https://www.thegamer.com/xbox-smart-...n-upgrade-fee/

*Dread Delusion* est un RPG open-world en low poly annoncé il y a un an et que vous n'aviez certainement pas remarqué :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-lo-fi-op...oks-thrilling/




Présentation de la future 5ème mise à jour pour *Satisfactory* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/satisfactory...bits-to-build/

----------


## Durack

> Les lois anti-avortement du Texas font plaisir au "pro-life game dev" John Gibson, boss de *Tripwire* (Maneater, Killing Floor, Chivalry II...). En réaction, Shipwright Studios, partenaire de Tripwire, cesse toute activité avec eux.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/killing-floor-bos...hum-1847622143


Ah ! Une société de plus qui passe dans mon ignore list!

----------


## Durack

> Mass Effect 5 : développement sous Unreal Engine envisagé par EA et BioWare.
> https://www.xboxygen.com/News/37916-...-EA-et-BioWare
> 
> S'ils en sont encore au choix du moteur on est pas prêt de le voir ce ME5.
> 
> (Dans l'article ça suppute pas avant 2025...)


Les problèmes avaient commencé avec Dragon age inquisition,  ils ont perdu énorme de ressources pour adapter Frostbyte à leurs besoins... d'ailleurs bioware doit bûcher sur Dragon âge 4. Donc ME5 effectivement ce n est pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## cooly08

> T'as pourtant participé à la conversation juste au dessus, qui était en réaction à cette info.


Je voulais faire un reply mais je ne trouvais plus le message original. Je regardais la page précédente.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alzheimer. C'est pour ça qu'il prend autant de screenshots quand il joue, pour savoir ce qu'il a fait la dernière fois.


 :^_^:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Les lois anti-avortement du Texas font plaisir au "pro-life game dev" John Gibson, boss de *Tripwire* (Maneater, Killing Floor, Chivalry II...). En réaction, Shipwright Studios, partenaire de Tripwire, cesse toute activité avec eux.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/killing-floor-bos...hum-1847622143


Fait chier, un de mes studio préféré à bannir...

----------


## comodorecass

> Fait chier, un de mes studio préféré à bannir...


Tu ne vas plus jouer à aucun jeu de Tripwire parce que son CEO est un beauf' texan pro-avortement? C'est pas un peu démesurée comme réaction? Surtout qu'avec un poste pareil, il doit suivre de loin ses jeux non?

----------


## Da-Soth

Non par contre, je vais arrêter d'acheter.

----------


## Herman Speed

Ce qui est admirable avec les américains, c'est leur capacité à shitstormer sur à peu près TOUT. 

En guerre culturelle et idéologique permanente.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Jeliel

> Ce qui est admirable avec les américains, c'est leur capacité à shitstormer sur à peu près TOUT.
> 
> En guerre [...] permanente.


Fixed.

----------


## Gero

Mais je croyais que les gens avaient déjà ban Tripwire (comme moi) parce qu'ils ont fait des exclus Epic ?  ::):

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Mais je croyais que les gens avaient déjà ban Tripwire (comme moi) parce qu'ils ont fait des exclus Epic ?


Tu ban aussi ceux qui font des exlcus Steam ?  ::blink::

----------


## Erkin_

Ça n'existe pas les exclus sur steam, c'est une saloperie de Epic ça.

Si vous commencez à arrêter d'acheter les jeux de grosses boîtes à cause des opinions politiques de leur CEO, je pense que vous allez pouvoir faire l'impasse sur un paquet de jeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

> Si vous commencez à arrêter d'acheter les jeux de grosses boîtes à cause des opinions politiques de leur CEO, je pense que vous allez pouvoir faire l'impasse sur un paquet de jeux.


Voila, mon post était pour dire que c'était débile comme réaction. On s'en fout de ce que pense tel ou tel connard, regardez plutôt leurs jeux en fait.

----------


## Zerger

On peut aussi balancer la liste de tous les devs non-végétariens et qui ne roulent pas en électrique si vous voulez faire des économies.
Parait même que certains laissent la lunette des chiottes relevée  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

C'est marrant parce qu'en ce moment, les deux jeux qui m'occupent sur PC sont Black Mesa et Streets of Rage 4.




> On peut aussi balancer la liste de tous les devs non-végétariens


Le must est d'être et Pro-Life, et non-végétarien. Rien de tel que de se battre contre les droits des femmes à décider de l'avenir d'un bouillon de cellules en pleine division qui peuvent chambouler le reste de leur vie tout en mangeant 350g de poulets et de boeufs tous les jours.

----------


## Ruvon

Ça part un peu n'importe comment là.

Chacun peut avoir ses raisons d'acheter ou de ne pas acheter tel ou tel jeu. On fait tous des choix de consommation (en termes de JV) en fonction de ce qu'on sait du jeu et du studio.

C'est de la com'. Le mec de Tripwire fait le choix d'en parler, il assume les conséquences. Si ça se trouve il fait ça pour récupérer des joueurs pro-life qui vont décider de les soutenir  ::trollface::  C'est tout autant de la com que d'être présent dans les bundles contre le racisme, que de se déclarer crunch-free zone, que de défendre les harceleurs et pas les victimes dans son studio, que de bannir des joueurs qui soutiennent publiquement Hong Kong...

Ou bien on s'en branle, ou bien on s'y intéresse, mais se mettre à juger les gens suivant leurs raisons personnelles de s'y intéresser ou de s'en foutre, je trouve ça sans intérêt pour rester poli.

Et il y a suffisamment de jeux de qualité qui sortent pour se permettre le luxe d'ignorer une partie de la production. C'est déjà ce qu'on fait tous sans forcément y coller une idéologie, parce qu'on n'a ni le temps ni l'argent pour jouer à tout ce qui n'est pas une bouse infâme, même si on n'aime qu'un seul genre de jeu.

Du coup quand on est un studio ou un éditeur, la concurrence est telle que je trouve ça inutilement risqué de faire de la merde publiquement au risque de se faire ignorer par une partie du public. Bon, pour Ubisoft, Quantic Dream ou Blizzard, ça se passe plutôt bien malgré leurs casseroles, donc dans leur cas, les joueurs (une bonne partie en tous cas) ne s'y intéressent pas au point de les blacklister. On verra pour Tripwire.

----------


## Le Tyran

> Tu ne vas plus jouer à aucun jeu de Tripwire parce que son CEO est un beauf' texan pro-avortement? C'est pas un peu démesurée comme réaction? Surtout qu'avec un poste pareil, il doit suivre de loin ses jeux non?


Personnellement je n'achète pas de jeux Quantic Dream parce que la tronche de David Cage ne me revient pas et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal.  ::trollface::

----------


## KaiN34

> Voila, mon post était pour dire que c'était débile comme réaction. On s'en fout de ce que pense tel ou tel connard, regardez plutôt leurs jeux en fait.


Ba leurs jeux sont nazes et leur président un gros con, donc voila.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> D'après Bloomberg et Takashi Mochizuki (qui s'est beaucoup viandé ces dernières semaines, la Switch Pro toussa), le créateur de Yakuza Toshihiro Nagoshi devrait quitter Sega pour le nouveau studio japonais du géant chinois NetEase. Qui recrute par ailleurs massivement chez Konami, Capcom et Bandai Namco selon Daniel Ahmad.


Noël Malware vient d'en faire une news sur le site de Canard PC (mais sans source). Il y a une source officielle que ayé c'est fait ? Depuis une semaine, il n'y a pas eu de nouvel article, et tout était encore au stade des "dernières négociations".

J'ai raté un tweet ou un article en japonais qui confirme que c'est signé ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Voila, mon post était pour dire que c'était débile comme réaction. On s'en fout de ce que pense tel ou tel connard, regardez plutôt leurs jeux en fait.


C'est qui ce "on" ? Parce que tu réponds clairement à quelqu'un qui ne s'en fout pas.  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est pourtant simple comme concept : peut-être que *toi* tu t'en fous, mais d'autres non, de toute évidence. Et c'est leur droit de choisir à qui ils donnent leur argent, et pour quelle raison. Et heureusement.

La seule chose débile ici, c'est que tu estimes pouvoir juger les gens pour ces critères.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Ça part un peu n'importe comment là.
> 
> Chacun peut avoir ses raisons d'acheter ou de ne pas acheter tel ou tel jeu. On fait tous des choix de consommation (en termes de JV) en fonction de ce qu'on sait du jeu et du studio.


Tout à fait, mais c'est le topic des news. On s'en balance un peu les couilles que machin ne veut plus récompenser le dur travail des équipes de développement parce que le boss de leur boite ne partagent pas ces convictions. 
Je vais pas ramener ma fraise à chaque news concernant de prés ou de loin Bobby Kotick par exemple.

----------


## Maximelene

> Tout à fait, mais c'est le topic des news. On s'en balance un peu les couilles que machin ne veut plus récompenser le dur travail des équipes de développement parce que le boss de leur boite ne partagent pas ces convictions.


"On s'en fout de l'avis de machin, donc plutôt que de l'ignorer (ce qui est la réaction normale quand on se fout de quelque chose), on va lui répondre, et lancer toute une discussion sur un sujet dont on n'a rien à faire."

Logique.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> "On s'en fout de l'avis de machin, donc plutôt que de l'ignorer (ce qui est la réaction normale quand on se fout de quelque chose), on va lui répondre, et lancer toute une discussion sur un sujet dont on n'a rien à faire."
> 
> Logique.


Ben justement, on n'en serait pas là à se balancer des gnons alors que ni toi ni moi n'en avons quelque chose à en tirer à part un ban temporaire si y avait pas eu le commentaire digne d'une réflexion de comptoir à la base.  ::P: 
C'est le topic des news, y a le vieux topic du débat pour ca. Vous savez trés bien que dés qu'on commence à parler politique ici ca déraille.

----------


## Maximelene

Il ne vous a pas obligé à répondre, à ce que je sache. Ça n'aurait pas déraillé si vous n'aviez pas répondu à cette discussion dont vous continuez à répéter qu'elle ne vous intéresse pas.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Il ne vous a pas obligé à répondre, à ce que je sache. Ça n'aurait pas déraillé si vous n'aviez pas répondu à cette discussion dont vous continuez à répéter qu'elle ne vous intéresse pas.


Tu noteras que je n'ai pas répondu sur le sujet. Je discute sur l'intérêt de discuter dudit sujet ici. La difference est subtile, c'est pas la même chose !  ::P: 
Mais j'arrête de polluer le topic donc c'est mon dernier message sur ca.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Personne ne se sert du "vieux topic des débats". C'est un forum de discussion ici, vous avez le droit de réagir aux news. Et de vous arrêtez si ça commence à dérailler sur des pages entières (ce qui n'est pas - encore - le cas ici).

----------


## Ruvon

Si quelqu'un a lu l'intégralité de cet article du Monde sur l'impact que pourrait avoir la décision de la Chine de limiter le temps de jeu vidéo des mineurs, ça m'intéresse, la version gratuite s'arrête à Tencent qui dit "oui oui c'est une bonne idée" publiquement parce qu'il tient à ses roubignolles, mais j'ai pas la suite.

https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...3571_3234.html

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu noteras que je n'ai pas répondu sur le sujet.


Quand tu cites Ruvon, qui donne un avis sur le sujet, et que tu réponds "tout à fait", tu réponds au sujet lui-même, et donnes ton avis sur la question. Ça n'était absolument pas nécessaire si tu souhaitais juste dire que la discussion était déplacée.  :;): 




> Personne ne se sert du "vieux topic des débats". C'est un forum de discussion ici, vous avez le droit de réagir aux news.


Voilà. Et si un sujet ne vous intéresse pas, vous avez aussi le droit de scroller jusqu'à la news suivante, plutôt que de provoquer vous-même une discussion durant laquelle vous répéterez "on s'en fout".

----------


## pipoop

On s'en fout ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> On s'en fout


Je m'en fous que tu t'en foutes qu'ils s'en foutent.  ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

C'est moi qui ait ouvert la boîte de Pandore avec ma réponse. Je me posais cependant la question si on pouvait vraiment boycotter un jeu qu'on aime juste pour divergence politique avec le Directeur. 
Par exemple je n'ai pas pris CP77 à cause des méthodes de travail, j'ai uninstall Bnet pour le même genre de raisons mais mes reproches ont un lien direct avec le monde des jeux vidéo. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'avortement à mes yeux.

----------


## Maximelene

Tes reproches ont un lien direct avec le monde du JV, mais restent au final des critères idéologiques. Ceux-ci seront forcément différents pour chaque personne.

Comme le dit le tweet de Shipwright, à partir du moment où le directeur, figure publique du studio, exprime ses opinions de manière aussi ouverte, celles-ci se retrouvent d'une certaine manière impliquées avec le studio. C'est compréhensible, du coup, qu'elles influencent certaines personnes.

Après tout, on résume souvent des studios, ici comme ailleurs, à une personnalité à leur tête.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si quelqu'un a lu l'intégralité de cet article du Monde sur l'impact que pourrait avoir la décision de la Chine de limiter le temps de jeu vidéo des mineurs, ça m'intéresse, la version gratuite s'arrête à Tencent qui dit "oui oui c'est une bonne idée" publiquement parce qu'il tient à ses roubignolles, mais j'ai pas la suite.
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...3571_3234.html


Tu ne perds rien, l'article est une "chronique" sans profondeur ni relief, sans l'ombre d'un début d'analyse sérieuse. En gros, Tencent fait le dos rond parce que ses profits immédiats sont peu impactés (les mineurs sont une minorité de leurs consommateurs), mais cela pourrait avoir un effet plus significatif à long terme (lorsque ces mineurs-là grandiront, ils seront peut-être moins portés sur les JV que la génération actuelle). Et la mesure extrême prise par la dictature chinoise serait "l'expression caricaturale d'une inquiétude plus large" sur l'impact des JV et le rapport de cette pratique à l'addiction, ainsi que le souligne la reconnaissance par l'OMS d'un "trouble du jeu vidéo" depuis 2019.
L'auteur garde soigneusement le cul entre deux chaises, on ne sait pas en définitive s'il entend dénoncer "l'État-nounou" et ses avatars, ou au contraire alerter sur les dangers d'une pratique non encadrée à l'ère des smartphones dans toutes les poches de nos charmantes têtes blondes.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est moi qui ait ouvert la boîte de Pandore avec ma réponse. Je me posais cependant la question si on pouvait vraiment boycotte un jeu qu'on aime juste pour divergence politique avec le Directeur. 
> Par exemple je n'ai pas pris CP77 à cause des méthodes de travail, j'ai uninstall Bnet pour le même genre de raisons mais mes reproches ont un lien direct avec le monde des jeux vidéo. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'avortement à mes yeux.


Tout à fait.
A moins qu'on ait soudainement aboli la liberté d'opinion en 2021, le fait que le mec soit pro-life et anti-avortement n'est pas condamnable mais peut jouer sur l'intention d'achat. 

La différence avec Kotick et Cage, c'est que leurs faits et/déclarations portent directement sur le secteur qui nous intéresse. Là, je peux nettement plus comprendre que ce soit un motif de boycott.

Le fait d'avoir une opinion sur un sujet sociétal ne devrait, logiquement, pas influer sur l'intention d'achat d'un fps décérébré.
Après, se servir de son poste ou de sa boite pour promouvoir une opinion personnelle me semble, dans le cas présent, bien plus criticable.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu ne perds rien, l'article est une "chronique" sans profondeur ni relief, sans l'ombre d'un début d'analyse sérieuse. En gros, Tencent fait le dos rond parce que ses profits immédiats sont peu impactés (les mineurs sont une minorité de leurs consommateurs), mais cela pourrait avoir un effet plus significatif à long terme (lorsque ces mineurs-là grandiront, ils seront peut-être moins portés sur les JV que la génération actuelle). Et la mesure extrême prise par la dictature chinoise serait "l'expression caricaturale d'une inquiétude plus large" sur l'impact des JV et le rapport de cette pratique à l'addiction, ainsi que le souligne la reconnaissance par l'OMS d'un "trouble du jeu vidéo" depuis 2019.
> L'auteur garde soigneusement le cul entre deux chaises, on ne sait pas en définitive s'il entend dénoncer "l'État-nounou" et ses avatars, ou au contraire alerter sur les dangers d'une pratique non encadrée à l'ère des smartphones dans toutes les poches de nos charmantes têtes blondes.


Merci beaucoup pour ce résumé  :;):  C'est dommage, j'espérais plus avec ce titre putaclic, je suis déçu  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Le fait d'avoir une opinion sur un sujet sociétal ne devrait, logiquement, pas influer sur l'intention d'achat d'un fps décérébré.


Pourquoi pas ? Il n'y a à mon avis rien de "logique" dans cette affirmation. Un achat se fait sur un nombre gigantesque de critères, et il ne me semble pas illogique que les opinions de la "figure de proue" de la boîte à qui tu donnes ton argent en fassent partie.

Ça se résume au final à simplement dire "je n'ai pas envie de financer un individu ayant une opinion qui me dérange", ce qui n'a rien d'illogique ou de "débile".

----------


## Baalim

> Pourquoi pas ? Il n'y a à mon avis rien de "logique" dans cette affirmation. Un achat se fait sur un nombre gigantesque de critères, et il ne me semble pas illogique que les opinions de la "figure de proue" de la boîte à qui tu donnes ton argent en fassent partie.


D'où la seconde partie de mon message qui, par ailleurs, rejoint un peu celui que tu as tapé plus vite que moi.  ::): 

Subjectivement, ça rentre évidemment en compte et, bien plus encore, quand le type fait un lien entre sa boite et l'opinion personnelle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci beaucoup pour ce résumé  C'est dommage, j'espérais plus avec ce titre putaclic, je suis déçu


En même temps, c'est Le Monde  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Après, pour sa défense, je n'ai pas l'impression que le type fasse volontairement un lien entre sa boîte et son opinion. Ce à quoi on assiste là, au final, c'est surtout une conséquence de la manie qu'ont les studios de se personnifier en mettant en avant leur directeur et/ou créatif.

Pour ce qu'on en sait, personne dans sa boîte ne partage son avis. Mais c'est "son" studio, probablement un des seuls gars dont le nom est connu, et probablement celui qui a le plus à gagner financièrement quand ses jeux se vendent. Et pas de bol, c'est un connard.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

C'est probablement vrai mais je suis toujours sidéré de constater que les boites n'ont pas la prudence élémentaire d'imposer un double compte twitter à leurs représentants. Vu le nombre de bêtises qu'on peut lire, on pourrait presque croire que ces boites de JV ne sont pas conseillées  ::wacko:: 

Là, il est difficile de dissocier l'opinion perso de tripwire :
https://twitter.com/RammJaeger?ref_s...u-pas%2Fpage83

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est probablement vrai mais je suis toujours sidéré de constater que les boites n'ont pas la prudence élémentaire d'imposer un double compte twitter à leurs représentants. Vu le nombre de bêtises qu'on peut lire, on pourrait presque croire que ces boites de JV ne sont pas conseillées 
> 
> Là, il est difficile de dissocier l'opinion perso de tripwire :
> https://twitter.com/RammJaeger?ref_s...u-pas%2Fpage83


Pas sûr qu'il y ait quelqu'un au dessus de lui pour le coup. Et effectivement, finir son tweet par "pro-life game developer" fait le lien entre ses opinions politiques et son métier, donc sa boite.

Autre réactions de partenaires de Tripwire d'ailleurs, Torn Banner, les devs de Chivalry II :

https://www.pcgamer.com/partner-stud...-abortion-ban/








> "We do not share the opinion expressed in a recent tweet by the president of Tripwire, publisher of Chivalry 2. This perspective is not shared by our team, nor is it reflected in the games we create. The statement stands in opposition to what we believe about women’s rights."


Et des bisous de Cliff Bleszinski (Gears of War) et Cory Barlog (God of War) :

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est probablement vrai mais je suis toujours sidéré de constater que les boites n'ont pas la prudence élémentaire d'imposer un double compte twitter à leurs représentants. Vu le nombre de bêtises qu'on peut lire, on pourrait presque croire que ces boites de JV ne sont pas conseillées


Vu qu'on parle du CEO, il n'y a personne pour lui imposer, et je vois mal ce genre de gars imaginer que ça puisse lui être utile.  ::P: 

Grillé par Ruvon.  ::P:

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Est ce que ca changerait réellement quelque chose que ce genre de tweet soit fait avec un compte alternatif ?
Quoiqu'il arrive, on associera toujours les opinions personnels avec la société dont fait partie la personne qui les a émises si celle-ci est à un poste élevé. C'est un comportement naturel en quelque sorte.

----------


## Baalim

> Vu qu'on parle du CEO, il n'y a personne pour lui imposer, et je vois mal ce genre de gars imaginer que ça puisse lui être utile. 
> 
> Grillé par Ruvon.


Crois-moi sur parole. On engage justement des avocats pour faire comprendre au patron de la boite ce que ses salariés voire ses actionnaires ne peuvent lui dire ouvertement.

----------


## Maximelene

> Crois-moi sur parole. On engage justement des avocats pour faire comprendre au patron de la boite ce que ses salariés voire ses actionnaires ne peuvent lui dire ouvertement.


Oui mais qui engage ces avocats ?




> Est ce que ca changerait réellement quelque chose que ce genre de tweet soit fait avec un compte alternatif ?
> Quoiqu'il arrive, on associera toujours les opinions personnels avec la société dont fait partie la personne qui les a émises si celle-ci est à un poste élevé. C'est un comportement naturel en quelque sorte.


C'est pas faux, effectivement.

----------


## Baalim

> Est ce que ca changerait réellement quelque chose que ce genre de tweet soit fait avec un compte alternatif ?
> Quoiqu'il arrive, on associera toujours les opinions personnels avec la société dont fait partie la personne qui les a émises si celle-ci est à un poste élevé. C'est un comportement naturel en quelque sorte.


Je ne suis pas certain que beaucoup de joueurs connaissent le patron de la boite et/ou s'intéressent à un compte perso.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui mais qui engage ces avocats ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas faux, effectivement.


Faut pas croire, il y a beaucoup de dirigeants qui sont conscients d'être capables de faire des bêtises (oui qui en ont déjà fait et ont bien retenu la leçon).
Avoir un avis plus indépendant/purement juridique n'est pas forcément quelque chose qu'ils refusent.

----------


## cooly08

Viendez nombreux les experts :





https://twitter.com/Manu_Denise/stat...73152450678784

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ils vont parler de Tripwire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Possible, dans le doute réserves ta soirée.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon Valorant va obliger l'activation de TPM 2.0 sur Windows 11. Et on ne sait pas trop pourquoi : https://www.frandroid.com/marques/mi...ctiver-tpm-2-0.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ils vont parler de Tripwire ?


Il y aura peut-être la source de la confirmation du départ de Toshihiro Nagoshi vers NetEase  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Viendez nombreux les experts :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Manu_Denise/stat...73152450678784


Remarque, si il ouvre le topic des niouzes, il va en effet scroller durant toute l'émission

----------


## Ruvon

> Remarque, si il ouvre le topic des niouzes, il va en effet scroller durant toute l'émission


J'espère pour lui qu'il va chercher ses infos ailleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

Du coup, on va avoir plus de 50% de doublons durant l'émission ?  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Et aucune bonnes dates.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

J'avais pas vu ton edit :




> Faut pas croire, il y a beaucoup de dirigeants qui sont conscients d'être capables de faire des bêtises (oui qui en ont déjà fait et ont bien retenu la leçon).
> Avoir un avis plus indépendant/purement juridique n'est pas forcément quelque chose qu'ils refusent.


Devons-nous en déduire qu'il a sciemment ignoré ces conseils ou choisi de ne pas faire appel à un avocat ? Donc qu'en plus d'être un connard, c'est un con ?  ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 




> Et aucune bonnes dates.


Celle-là est violente  :^_^:

----------


## KaiN34

Tripwire c'est une boite cotée en bourse avec des actionnaires ?

----------


## pipoop

> Viendez nombreux les experts :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Manu_Denise/stat...73152450678784


C'est quoi seroll news?

----------


## cooly08

Scroll news.
(Défiler.)

----------


## Zerger

Ca va être un stream à bans je le sens

----------


## Momock

> C'est moi qui ait ouvert la boîte de Pandore avec ma réponse. Je me posais cependant la question si on pouvait vraiment boycotter un jeu qu'on aime juste pour divergence politique avec le Directeur. 
> Par exemple je n'ai pas pris CP77 à cause des méthodes de travail, j'ai uninstall Bnet pour le même genre de raisons mais mes reproches ont un lien direct avec le monde des jeux vidéo. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'avortement à mes yeux.


Ben disons que toi, tu boycottes ces compagnies pour ce qu'elles ont FAIT, pas pour un tweet random (dont le contenu correspond à ce que pense genre la moitié des gens, sauf qu'ils évitent de le dire en public en général, donc limite il faudrait boycotter la vie même à ce niveau, quoi. Genre t'arrêter de repirer parceque l'air a déjà été utilisé par un ripoublicain?).

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est qui ce "on" ? Parce que tu réponds clairement à quelqu'un qui ne s'en fout pas.


Nan mais tu parles à des mecs nourris à la petite cuillère par blizzard et riot, la mort de l'auteur et la gymnastique mentale qui va avec ils connaissent bien. 

GamingTM

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca va être un stream à bans je le sens


 :Bave: 

Ça se passe moyen chez Paradox où une enquête interne fait notamment ressortir des problèmes de discriminations sexistes et de mauvais traitements (sans précisions).




> 44% of the 133 employees who took part have experienced "mistreatment" at the company


Ce ne serait pas lié au départ de la CEO de la semaine dernière. Mais c'est le nouveau CEO qui le dit  ::ninja:: 

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...d-mistreatment



Il va falloir un nouveau titre là.

Le topic des niouzes où l'on apprend que genre la moitié des gens pense que les lois anti-avortement c'est bien.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour changer de sujet, un article de Kotaku sur le genre de jeu préféré de Baalim sur Atari 2600, ou quand des amérindiens, des féministes et des anti-p0rn se sont réunis pour gueuler en 1982.

(Article SFW mais certains liens dedans sont NSFW)

https://kotaku.com/porno-hustlers-of...age-1847622176

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben disons que toi, tu boycottes ces compagnies pour ce qu'elles ont FAIT, pas pour un tweet random (*dont le contenu correspond à ce que pense genre la moitié des gens*, sauf qu'ils évitent de le dire en public en général, donc limite il faudrait boycotter la vie même à ce niveau, quoi. Genre t'arrêter de repirer parceque l'air a déjà été utilisé par un ripoublicain?).


 ::O: 

Oui bien-sûr. La moitié des gens pensent que c'est une bonne idée d'inciter financièrement n'importe qui à dénoncer les femmes ayant avorté, les médecins ayant pratiqué l'avortement, ou même les chauffeurs de taxi ayant emmené les personnes concernées.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Nan mais tu parles à des mecs nourris à la petite cuillère par blizzard et riot, la mort de l'auteur et la gymnastique mentale qui va avec ils connaissent bien. 
> 
> GamingTM


BigBear c'est toi ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Nan mais arrêtez avec ça, Momock vous a déjà grillé, comme à chaque fois.

Un post sérieux qui part sur un combat Epic VS Steam, une tentative foiré de parler d'exclusivités pc, les gauchos pro-avortement qui roulent en prius... c'est edgy par ici, on connait les textes à réciter.  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour changer de sujet, un article de Kotaku sur le genre de jeu préféré de Baalim sur Atari 2600, ou quand des amérindiens, des féministes et des anti-p0rn se sont réunis pour gueuler en 1982.
> 
> (Article SFW mais certains liens dedans sont NSFW)
> 
> https://kotaku.com/porno-hustlers-of...age-1847622176


Ça fait littéralement des décennies qu'on crache sur cette merde et qu'on le cite comme exemple des choses à ne surtout pas faire.
Ils ont tiré les sujets au hasard chez Kotaku ?

----------


## Momock

> Oui bien-sûr. La moitié des gens pensent que c'est une bonne idée d'inciter financièrement n'importe qui à dénoncer les femmes ayant avorté, les médecins ayant pratiqué l'avortement, ou même les chauffeurs de taxi ayant emmené les personnes concernées.


WAT  ::blink:: 

PS: sinon rien à voir mais le "simulateur de vie" dont Koub a posté le trailer, *The Good Life*, c'est un jeu Swery (Deadly Premonition). Je précise parceque "simulateur de vie" c'est probablement insuffisant pour représenter ce qu'à l'air d'être le jeu (ça ne m'a pas envie donner de cliquer sur le trailer en tout cas, j'imagine ne pas être le seul).

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça fait littéralement des décennies qu'on crache sur cette merde et qu'on le cite comme exemple des choses à ne surtout pas faire.
> Ils ont tiré les sujets au hasard chez Kotaku ?


Sauf que c'est une rétrospective des jeux pour adultes d'un éditeur sur Atari 2600 et de cette époque. Ça ne parle pas que de CE jeu, mais du genre sur Atari 2600, du comment et du pourquoi. Si tu y as lu uniquement un "pourquoi CE jeu c'est pas bien et pourquoi il ne faut pas le faire" tu n'as pas lu le même article  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> WAT





> The Texas law bans abortions once a fetal heartbeat can be detected, around six weeks of pregnancy. Instead of requiring state prosecutors to enforce this clearly unconstitutional law, *it gives private citizens the right to sue anyone who performs, aids or abets an abortion, or intends to do so, for a $10,000 payment from that party*.


C'est ce que défend votre pote.

----------


## Momock

> C'est ce que défend votre pote.


Ah, ok. C'est... spécial. 

Bon au moins Kriegor doit être content: les "bouillons de cellules en pleine division" ne sont pas concernés vu que l'interdiction n'est qu'à partir du moment où le coeur bât.  ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

> Ah, ok. C'est... spécial. 
> 
> Bon au moins Kriegor doit être content: les "bouillons de cellules en pleine division" ne sont pas concernés vu que l'interdiction n'est qu'à partir du moment où le coeur bât.


Je vous prescris une boîte d'ExpertCPCose500, à prendre avant chaque post auquel vous voulez répondre sur CPC avant même d'avoir lu de quoi il s'agit. 
A renouveler si les symptomes persistent.

----------


## Zerger

> BigBear c'est toi ?


J'aurais plutôt dit Orangina Rouge

----------


## Baalim

> Sauf que c'est une rétrospective des jeux pour adultes d'un éditeur sur Atari 2600 et de cette époque. Ça ne parle pas que de CE jeu, mais du genre sur Atari 2600, du comment et du pourquoi. Si tu y as lu uniquement un "pourquoi CE jeu c'est pas bien et pourquoi il ne faut pas le faire" tu n'as pas lu le même article


Comment t'as deviné que je ne l'avais pas lu ?  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, ce genre de rétrospective a déjà été décliné ad nauseam. Faudrait que je le lise pour voir ce qu'ils entendent apporter de neuf.

----------


## Kriegor

> Ah, ok. C'est... spécial. 
> 
> Bon au moins Kriegor doit être content: les "bouillons de cellules en pleine division" ne sont pas concernés vu que l'interdiction n'est qu'à partir du moment où le coeur bât.


Ce qui arrive au bout de *4* semaines, avant même la formation du cerveau. Donc si, ça concerne totalement ça. Avant 3 mois, j'ai du mal à y voir un début de comparaison avec tous ces mammifères que ces "pro-life" consomment sans état d'âme. Qu'ils aillent au moins au bout de leurs convictions.

----------


## Ruvon

> Comment t'as deviné que je ne l'avais pas lu ? 
> 
> Blague à part, ce genre de rétrospective a déjà été décliné ad nauseam. Faudrait que je le lise pour voir ce qu'ils entendent apporter de neuf.


Ça n'apporte sans doute rien de neuf, mais tout le monde n'est pas aussi vieux que toi et ne connait pas forcément toute l'histoire  ::P: 



Vous serez gentils de ne plus dire *Focus Home Interactive* mais *Focus Entertainment* maintenant. Voilà, on s'en fout et on continuera à dire Focus, mais hein, bon.

https://www.focus-entmt.com/en-us/ne...-entertainment



Hier c'était la fin des Jeux Paralympiques, et *The Pegasus Dream Tour*, un jeu vidéo mobile sur... les Jeux Paralympiques, apparemment le seul qui traite du sujet, a organisé un concert pour la cérémonie de clôture. Je ne connaissais pas l'existence de ce jeu.

https://pegasus-dream.com/en/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ics-video-game



Demain commence le *Digital Dragons*, un festival sur le jeu vidéal polonais, avec des conf et des awards.

https://digitaldragons.pl/conference/

https://digitaldragons.pl/dd-awards/



*RPS* vante les mérites de la démo de *Strange Horticulture*... dans un article sous paywall. C'est ma RDJ, RPS fait des articles sous paywall. Mais le jeu a l'air bien.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Horticulture/

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/you...it-immediately



Le thriller d'enquête *Conway: Disappearance at Dahlia View* par les auteurs de The Occupation, sortira le 2 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_Dahlia_View/






*Timothy Leary's Mind Mirror*, un jeu sorti en... 1985... est sorti sur Steam. Vendu sans buvard de LSD.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Mind_Mirror/






*ATOM RPG: Trudograd*, suite du RPG post-apo russe jusqu'au bout de la chapka, sortira d'Early Access le 13 septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...RPG_Trudograd/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...82585186035889

----------


## Illynir

> ...


Ruvon mets des lignes entre chaque news, il gagne +2 point par rapport à KOUB et ma préférence.  ::ninja:: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Momock

> Je vous prescris une boîte d'ExpertCPCose500, à prendre avant chaque post auquel vous voulez répondre sur CPC avant même d'avoir lu de quoi il s'agit. 
> A renouveler si les symptomes persistent.


Si les symptômes ne persistaient pas on ne serait pas de vrais ExpertsCPC endurcis!

----------


## Le Tyran

> Est ce que ca changerait réellement quelque chose que ce genre de tweet soit fait avec un compte alternatif ?


Le pseudonymat est fait exactement fait pour ça j'ai envie de dire.

----------


## Silver

> Vous serez gentils de ne plus dire *Focus Home Interactive* mais *Focus Entertainment* maintenant. Voilà, on s'en fout et on continuera à dire Focus, mais hein, bon.
> 
> https://www.focus-entmt.com/en-us/ne...-entertainment


Est-ce que ça vient avec un "focus" sur le suivi de leurs jeux et la correction de bugs ou c'est seulement cosmétique ?  ::trollface::

----------


## dridrilamenace

Quelle bande de faux cus  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah, ok. C'est... spécial.


Donc quand tu as affirmé que la moitié des gens pensaient la même chose, tu n'avais en fait aucune idée de ce dont il parlait ? 

T'es un champion.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,




> Sinon Valorant va obliger l'activation de TPM 2.0 sur Windows 11. Et on ne sait pas trop pourquoi : https://www.frandroid.com/marques/mi...ctiver-tpm-2-0.


C'est pour utiliser de nouvelles fonctionnalités contre la triche :

https://www.thegamer.com/valorant-wi...ures-cheating/




> *RPS* vante les mérites de la démo de *Strange Horticulture*... dans un article sous paywall. C'est ma RDJ, RPS fait des articles sous paywall. Mais le jeu a l'air bien.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Horticulture/
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/you...it-immediately


C'est pas juste un paywall "Vos données ou du pognon" dans le style de jeuxvideo.com ?

Le mod Mammoth pour *Minecraft*, qui doit sortir dans les premiers jours, devrait permettre d'héberger des milliers de joueurs sans cracher :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecraft-mo...-keeling-over/

Le Salvador adopte le *Bitcoin* comme monnaie officielle. Mouaip :

https://www.pcgamer.com/el-salvador-...nder-currency/

*Gunvolt Chronicles 2 et Cogen : Sword of Rewind* sortiront le 22 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050842595.html

Le jeu d'enquête *Conway : Disappearance at Dahlia View* sortira le 2 Novembre sur toutes les consoles et Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842627.html
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/conw...hes-november-2




*tinyBuild* présentera sa première conférence en ligne le 14 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842625.html

*Marvel’s Avengers* a un an et environ 1700 joueurs simultanés en pic sur Steam. Une roadmap pour la suite doit être présentée le 8 Septembre :

https://www.destructoid.com/marvels-...-roadmap-news/

Les avis Steam de *No Man's Sky* passent en plutôt positives. J'aime beaucoup l'expression de la deuxième phrase de l'article (Molyneux-levels of unrealistic pre-release hype) qui nous rappelle que le plus grand mythomane du jeu vidéo est français anglais ... Enfin jusqu'à ce qu'on découvre que le développement de Squadron 42 n'a jamais commencé :

https://kotaku.com/no-mans-sky-final...ove-1847624893

Où on explique que les ventes de jeux sur eBay par le co-fondateur de l'entreprise d'évaluation de jeux vidéos WATA sont vraiment louches :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-graded-games/

Des nombres concernant *Football Manager 2021* :

https://www.thegamer.com/football-ma...llion-matches/
https://gamewave.fr/football-manager...on-de-joueurs/





Ça tease un DLC pour *Kingdoms of Amalur: Re-Reckoning* :

https://www.thegamer.com/kingdoms-of...ng-DLC-teaser/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les *nouvelles restrictions chinoises* sur la pratique des jeux vidéos des mineurs (vendredi, samedi, dimanche, entre 8 et 9h du soir uniquement) font souffrir les serveurs et auraient causé la fermeture de ceux d'Honor Of King ce Samedi :

https://www.thegamer.com/china-new-g...crash-servers/

*Focus Home Interactive* devient *Focus Entertainment* :

https://www.thegamer.com/focus-home-...entertainment/

Teasing autour de *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14576...e-surprise.htm





Un mod pour jouer à *The Witcher 3* à la première personne parce que pourquoi pas (pas pendant les cinématiques de zizi-panpan par contre) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/new-m...t-person-mode/




*Raven's Hike* est un jeu d'adresse-réflexion avec un grappin, sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rav...adresse-grapin




Le jeu d'action-aventure *SELINI* a été annoncé sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sel...t-lourd-secret




Le président de Proton souligne que le *Steam Deck* ne permettra pas de faire tourner tous les jeux Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...minds-everyone

Le metroidvania *F.I.S.T.: Forged in Shadow* sort demain sur Playstation. Une version Steam est prévue sans date encore annoncée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/fist...launch-trailer




Un sondage parmi les employés de *Paradox* a révélé une ambiance de travail pourrie avec harcélement et misogynie. J'ai envie de dire, malheureusement, comme d'habitude. Rien à voir avec le départ de l'ancienne directrice, partie pour "différences stratégiques". Mouaip, c'est une stratégie de laisser le harcélement prospérer, ceci-dit :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...discrimination
https://www.thegamer.com/paradox-int...atment-report/
https://kotaku.com/report-nearly-hal...tre-1847624162

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pas juste un paywall "Vos données ou du pognon" dans le style de jeuxvideo.com ?


Non...




> Les avis Steam de *No Man's Sky* passent en plutôt positives. J'aime beaucoup l'expression de la deuxième phrase de l'article (Molyneux-levels of unrealistic pre-release hype) qui nous rappelle que le plus grand mythomane du jeu vidéo est français ... Enfin jusqu'à ce qu'on découvre que le développement de Squadron 42 n'a jamais commencé :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/no-mans-sky-final...ove-1847624893


Wait, wat ? Molyneux est français ?  ::ninja:: 




> Le metroidvania *F.I.S.T.: Forged in Shadow* sort demain sur Playstation. Une version Steam est prévue sans date encore annoncée :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/fist...launch-trailer
> 
> https://youtu.be/ngNZBo8rpw8


D'après Gamekult, un décevant 4/10...

----------


## Robix66

> Wait, wat ? Molyneux est français ?


Et non... 
Ça me fait penser, j'avais lu une série d'anecdotes de sa part il y a quelques temps (donc à ne pas forcément croire à 100%...), ou pour Black & White (je crois), ils avaient fait passer un entretien à un français, à chaque fois qu'ils lui demandaient s'il savait faire telle ou telle chose, il répondait "yes", demandaient des trucs de plus en plus complexes, "yes". Évidemment, c'était le seul mot d'anglais qu'il connaissait. Et Molyneux concluait "mais au final, il s'en est plutôt bien tiré".

----------


## Dicsaw

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé mais je viens de tomber la dessus : https://imgur.com/a/9Jdatfx 

Ce sont apparemment des images de la version beta de Shadow of the Colossus, avec une interview en prime. 

J'ajoute "apparemment" parce que c'est un leak qui vient de 4chan mais vu les images et les détails je vois pas comment ça peut être du pipeau.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Vous serez gentils de ne plus dire *Focus Home Interactive* mais *Focus Entertainment* maintenant. Voilà, on s'en fout et on continuera à dire Focus, mais hein, bon.
> 
> https://www.focus-entmt.com/en-us/ne...-entertainment


Cette news peut être importante si Focus a enfin décidé de nous amuser avec des jeux finis.

----------


## Stelarc

> On peut aussi balancer la liste de tous les devs non-végétariens et qui ne roulent pas en électrique si vous voulez faire des économies.
> Parait même que certains laissent la lunette des chiottes relevée


Ah non ça me ferait l'effet inverse, j'achèterais leurs jeux. ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

J'espère que tu es sacrément riche !

----------


## Ruvon

Le retour du bâton ne s'est pas fait attendre, John Gibson de Tripwire Interactive "steps down" et la société nomme un CEO intérimaire, le co-fondateur du studio Alan Wilson.




> The comments given by John Gibson are of his own opinion, and do not reflect those of Tripwire Interactive as a company. His comments disregarded the values of our whole team, our partners and much of our broader community. Our leadership team at Tripwire are deeply sorry and are unified in our commitment to take swift action and to foster a more positive environment.
> 
> Effective immediately, John Gibson has stepped down as CEO of Tripwire Interactive. Co-founding member and current Vice President, Alan Wilson, will take over as interim CEO. Alan has been with the company since its formation in 2005 and is an active lead in both the studio’s business and developmental affairs. Alan will work with the rest of the Tripwire leadership team to take steps with employees and partners to address their concerns including executing a company-wide town hall meeting and promoting open dialogue with Tripwire leadership and all employees. His understanding of both the company’s culture and the creative vision of our games will carry the team through this transition, with full support from the other Tripwire leaders


https://tripwireinteractive.com/#/ne...eo-alan-wilson

https://kotaku.com/tripwire-ceo-step...abo-1847626560

----------


## Da-Soth

La meilleure solution qu'ils pouvaient envisager pour que j'achète les futurs DLC de maneater.

----------


## Ruvon

La flemme de remonter tout le topic ? Petit récap des sorties Steam de la semaines et quelques niouzes qui feront doublon si vous êtes un lecteur assidu de ces pages  ::ninja::  en dessert : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## SilverPig

Dites moi, je n'ai pas vu passer de news sur la sortie le 01/09 de *Rustler*, le GTA old school medfan like. Vous en avez parlé sur Dysto ou c'est prévu? Et CPC alors? 
Le jeu se prend une bonne baffe par GK mais les évals Steam sont positives, du coup, qu'en penser?

----------


## banditbandit

> D'après Gamekult, un décevant 4/10...


On peut dire qu'ils l'ont eu dans le cul !?  ::unsure:: 




> Le retour du bâton ne s'est pas fait attendre, John Gibson de Tripwire Interactive "steps down" et la société nomme un CEO intérimaire, le co-fondateur du studio Alan Wilson.
> 
> 
> 
> https://tripwireinteractive.com/#/ne...eo-alan-wilson
> 
> https://kotaku.com/tripwire-ceo-step...abo-1847626560


Sorti pour un délit d'opinion; LOL !



Par contre la sortie de Killing Floor2 sur Playstation Now pourrait être reportée (double lol) :




> Killing Floor 2, le mauvais trip
> 
> Notez qu'il serait prudent de mettre la présence de Killing Floor 2 en suspens car, malheureux timing, le jeu est développé et publié par Tripwire Interactive, un nom avec lequel il fait bon de prendre ses distances depuis quelques jours. Plus exactement depuis ce tweet publié le 4 septembre par John Gibson dans lequel le PDG de Tripwire apporte son soutien à la nouvelle loi anti-avortement très restrictive qui vient d'entrer en vigueur au Texas. La suite est facile à deviner : le codéveloppeur Shipwright Studios a déjà annoncé mettre un terme immédiat à ses contrats en cours avec Tripwire, tandis que Torn Banner Studios, dont le Chivalry 2 est publié par Tripwire, a aussi publié un tweet pour prendre ses distances.
> 
> PlayStation ayant supprimé le tweet des sorties PlayStation Now peu de temps après sa mise en ligne, il n'est pas impossible d'imaginer une reprogrammation de dernière minute étant donné l'impopularité actuelle de tout ce qui touche à Tripwire.


source : GK

----------


## Maximelene

Sorti pour avoir mis en danger sa boîte, en utilisant son statut professionnel pour exprimer une opinion personnelle ayant amené des partenaires commerciaux à se retirer. 

Mais j'imagine que la nuance doit échapper à certains.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Sorti pour un délit d'opinion; LOL !


Oui, c'est parce qu'il a dit qu'il préférait les slips aux caleçons. LOL

----------


## Ruvon

> Dites moi, je n'ai pas vu passer de news sur la sortie le 01/09 de *Rustler*, le GTA old school medfan like. Vous en avez parlé sur Dysto ou c'est prévu? Et CPC alors? 
> Le jeu se prend une bonne baffe par GK mais les évals Steam sont positives, du coup, qu'en penser?


Ah oui, le GTA'chwal (dont le premier nom était d'ailleurs Grand Theft Horse  ::ninja::  ). J'avoue que je ne l'ai pas intégré aux News parce que ça a l'air d'une blague rigolote deux minutes mais pas bien plus. Pas prévu sur Dysto que je sache.

Au pire il y a un Prologue gratuit  :;):  https://store.steampowered.com/sub/427470/




> il a dit qu'il préférait les slips aux caleçons


La barbarie ne connait aucune limites  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Dites moi, je n'ai pas vu passer de news sur la sortie le 01/09 de *Rustler*, le GTA old school medfan like. Vous en avez parlé sur Dysto ou c'est prévu? Et CPC alors? 
> Le jeu se prend une bonne baffe par GK mais les évals Steam sont positives, du coup, qu'en penser?


Un canard en parlait (Strife je crois) dans le topic du jeu du screenshot en disant que c'était bof.

----------


## Ruvon

Les éditions Albert René ne laisseront pas la poule aux œufs d'or tranquille et vont laisser *Microïds* savater la licence *Astérix* dans 3 nouveaux jeux à venir.

https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...video-asterix/

----------


## Baalim

> Sorti pour avoir mis en danger sa boîte, en utilisant son statut professionnel pour exprimer une opinion personnelle ayant amené des partenaires commerciaux à se retirer. 
> 
> Mais j'imagine que la nuance doit échapper à certains.


Il est d'ailleurs intéressant de constater que la capture de son tweet figurant sur l'article de GM ne fait plus apparaître son affiliation à Tripwire ; ce qui pourrait laisser supposer qu'il s'agissait d'un tweet sur un compte purement personnel.

Auquel cas, la sanction semblerait effectivement excessive et condamnable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les éditions Albert René ne laisseront pas la poule aux œufs d'or tranquille et vont laisser *Microïds* savater la licence *Astérix* dans 3 nouveaux jeux à venir.
> 
> https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...video-asterix/


Vu la qualité toute relative des bd depuis des lustres et de certaines adaptations "ciné", je doute que Microïds puisse être réellement nuisible.  ::siffle::

----------


## Maximelene

> Il est d'ailleurs intéressant de constater que la capture de son tweet figurant sur l'article de GM ne fait plus apparaître son affiliation à Tripwire ; ce qui pourrait laisser supposer qu'il s'agissait d'un tweet sur un compte purement personnel.


Tu avais linké le tweet toi-même. Le compte est titré "President - Tripwire Interactive" (pas encore mis à jour  ::ninja:: ), et le tweet lui-même mentionne son statut de développeur.




> Là, il est difficile de dissocier l'opinion perso de tripwire :
> https://twitter.com/RammJaeger?ref_s...u-pas%2Fpage83

----------


## Baalim

> Tu avais linké le tweet toi-même. Le compte est titré "President - Tripwire Interactive" (pas encore mis à jour ), et le tweet lui-même mentionne son statut de développeur.


Je sais bien  :;):  

D'où ma réflexion à la vue de cette capture :

https://twitter.com/hashtag/USSuprem...=hashtag_click

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050842631.html

----------


## Maximelene

Je n'ai pas accès à l'article.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Je n'ai pas accès à l'article.


Et je ne suis pas foutu d'intégrer un lien twitter.

Le truc, c'est que le lien a désormais l'air tout à fait anonyme. Ce qui est logique mais peut induire en erreur.

----------


## Ruvon

Au cas où vous l'ignoriez, Geralt de Riv parcourt le globe et atterrit au Japon médiéval pour charcuter du Yokai et autres streums locaux.

*The Witcher: Ronin* le manga lance sa campagne Kickstarter pour une édition collector toute dure.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-edition-manga



Simon Byron, anciennement chez Curve aujourd'hui boss chez Yogcast, discute de l'édition de jeux indés.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...heir-contracts

----------


## Flad

> Et je ne suis pas foutu d'intégrer un lien twitter.
> 
> Le truc, c'est que le lien a désormais l'air tout à fait anonyme. Ce qui est logique mais peut induire en erreur.


Pour les tweet, y a la balise dispo dans la barre de réponse rapide et dedans il faut mettre uniquement les chiffres dans le lien twitter  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour les tweet, y a la balise dispo dans la barre de réponse rapide et dedans il faut mettre uniquement les chiffres dans le lien twitter


Tu peux y mettre le lien complet aussi si t'as la flemme  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pour les tweet, y a la balise dispo dans la barre de réponse rapide et dedans il faut mettre uniquement les chiffres dans le lien twitter


Merci, c'est bon à savoir. J'utilise un c'est rarement cet outil du démon mais, à l'occasion, ça peut servir  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux y mettre le lien complet aussi si t'as la flemme


Tu ne voudrais quand même pas qu'un mec de chez dystopeek fasse du zèle ?  :Sweat:

----------


## Sorkar

> Dites moi, je n'ai pas vu passer de news sur la sortie le 01/09 de *Rustler*, le GTA old school medfan like. Vous en avez parlé sur Dysto ou c'est prévu? Et CPC alors? 
> Le jeu se prend une bonne baffe par GK mais les évals Steam sont positives, du coup, qu'en penser?


Prend la démo.

Dès la première minute de jeu, tu peux dessiner une bite par terre avec une charrue. C'est d'ailleurs un truc bien mis en avant dans le trailer, ainsi que dans le gif de la page steam.

Et voilà. C'est à peu près tout. Ah non, les chevaux de la police ont des girofard, c'est rigolo.

A bientôt pour un nouveau test en profondeur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu ne voudrais quand même pas qu'un mec de chez dystopeek fasse du zèle ?


Faire du zèle c'est en faire plus que nécessaire. Se faire chier à copier uniquement les chiffres d'un tweet, c'est plus de boulot que simplement copicoller le lien complet.

Flad fait donc du zèle. Kamoulox  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Flad fait donc du zèle. Kamoulox


Tant que c'est pas au boulot !

----------


## Ruvon

Les restrictions de temps de jeu pour mineurs en Chine ont déjà créé une solution alternative et un business autour : des comptes à louer. Ceux qui seront réellement limités dans leur temps de jeu seront donc les pauvres.

https://kotaku.com/chinas-new-gaming...cum-1847627630



Si vous vous demandiez ce que devient Firefly Studio, papa de Stronghold, il fait des MMO F2P sur mobile. Ça sortira aussi sur Steam, mais bon.

https://www.playromans.com/






Avis aux amateurs, *Gamekult* cherche un CM  ::ninja:: 

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050842643.html

----------


## Da-Soth

> Les restrictions de temps de jeu pour mineurs en Chine ont déjà créé une solution alternative et un business autour : des comptes à louer. Ceux qui seront réellement limités dans leur temps de jeu seront donc les pauvres.


La nature est si belle, c'est tellement émouvant de voir le capitalisme et le communisme chinois s'accoupler.  ::love::

----------


## Ruvon

C'est officiel d'après le sondage de Noel Malware hier soir dans Scroll News : on s'en fout, mais Remedy confirme quand même le *Remaster d'Alan Wake* qui devrait sortir à l'automne. Ils font ça bien, sur un site communautaire sur l'univers d'Alan Wake.

https://www.alanwake.info/2021/09/remaster.html




> I’m beyond happy to tell you that at the time of writing this, Alan Wake Remastered is nearing its completion. Confirmed, announced, coming up in partnership with Epic Games Publishing. Multiplatform. PC on the Epic Games Store, Xbox, and for the first time ever, PlayStation, this generation and the previous one.




Un nouveau trailer pour *1428: Shadows over Silesia*, un jeu d'aventure médiéval dark fantasy. Une campagne de croudefoundingue est en cours pour payer son accès à l'EA.

https://shadows1428.com/






Sortie du nouveau *DLC Beyond and Below* pour *Surviving Mars* sur tout ce qui vend déjà le jeu de base.

----------


## Flad

> Tant que c'est pas au boulot !


Oh putain, je savais bien que j'avais oublié un truc en rentrant des vacances !  ::w00t::

----------


## Zerger

> C'est officiel d'après le sondage de Noel Malware hier soir dans Scroll News : on s'en fout, mais Remedy confirme quand même le *Remaster d'Alan Wake* qui devrait sortir à l'automne. Ils font ça bien, sur un site communautaire sur l'univers d'Alan Wake.


Je comprend pas, les gens qui réclament un remaster d'Alan Wake, ils ont jamais joué à AW pour demander ça?  ::huh::

----------


## Illynir

Ça sent la scène de fin allongé et bonus pour faire le lien avec le futur Alan Wake 2 qui arrivera à coup sûr surtout.

C'était déjà plus ou moins teasé sur Control donc ça ne serait pas très surprenant.

----------


## Zerger

> Ça sent la scène de fin allongé


Faudrait plutôt qu'ils retirent les cutscenes systématiques avant la moindre apparition de monstre

----------


## cooly08

> C'est officiel d'après le sondage de Noel Malware hier soir dans Scroll News : on s'en fout, mais Remedy confirme quand même le *Remaster d'Alan Wake* qui devrait sortir à l'automne. Ils font ça bien, sur un site communautaire sur l'univers d'Alan Wake.
> 
> https://www.alanwake.info/2021/09/remaster.html


 :Bave: 

La date qui avait fuité parlait du 5 octobre. Faudra voir la gueule du remaster, s'il n'a pas un relent de simple filtre reshade.  :tired:

----------


## Illynir

> La date qui avait fuité parlait du 5 octobre. Faudra voir la gueule du remaster, s'il n'a pas un relent de simple filtre reshade.


_Alan Wake Remastered is the original experience you fell in love with all those years ago. We did not want to change that. But the visuals all around, including the character model of Alan Wake himself and the cinematics, have been updated and improved with some choice next-generation upgrades._


Faut voir, par contre Zerger, je pense que tu peux oublier les changements de gameplay ou de présentation des monstres.  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un remaster non plus, le jeu d'origine se suffit toujours à lui-même.
Ils feraient mieux de faire un remaster de Max Payne 1 ou 2  :Bave:

----------


## Dicsaw

Ils n'ont plus la licence Max Payne.

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour le metroidvania *Aeterna Noctis*, prévu pour le 15 décembre partout.

https://www.aeternathegame.com






*Deam Cycle*, par Toby Gard, le créateur de Lara Croft, est sorti en Early Access.

https://www.cathuriagames.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1105590/Dream_Cycle/






*Tennis Manager 2021* sort d'Early Access aujourd'hui.

https://www.tennismanager.com






*Bus Simulator 2021*, attendu par tous depuis qu'il a fait la pub sur la 4ème de couverture de Canard PC  ::ninja::  , sort aussi aujourd'hui.

https://www.bussimulator.com/en/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Simulator_21/






Nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *World War Z: Aftermath*.

https://www.focus-entmt.com/en-us/games/world-war-z






Et on n'oublie pas que *Encased* sort d'Early Access tout à l'heure.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ocalyptic_RPG/

EDIT : ah, on m'indique dans l'oreillette du topic du jeu que c'est un 6/10 chez GK  ::ninja:: 



*Harvest Moon: One World* vient de popper sur Steam pour 42€. Courageux.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oon_One_World/

----------


## banditbandit

> La date qui avait fuité parlait du 5 octobre. Faudra voir la gueule du remaster, s'il n'a pas un relent de simple filtre reshade.


Pour l'avoir refait récemment je trouve qu'il vieillit bien, faut dire qu'il était pas mal du tout visuellement au moment de sa sortie.

----------


## Ruvon

La soundtrack de Life is Strange: True Colors dispo sur Spotify.

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/2d...dzp7gm2XA4wxya



Chibig (Summer of Mara, Stories of Mara...) lance un Kickstarter pour leur prochain jeu, *Ankora: Lost Days* et ça devrait bien se passer pour atteindre l'objectif. J'ai quand même l'impression qu'ils savent plus faire des animés que des JV, vu la gueule du trailer.

https://chibig.com/ankora-lost-days/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tion-adventure

----------


## akaraziel

> Pour l'avoir refait récemment je trouve qu'il vieillit bien, faut dire qu'il était pas mal du tout visuellement au moment de sa sortie.


Je l'ai refait récemment aussi et c'est vrai qu'il avait encore de la gueule visuellement. Par contre c'est sur la partie gameplay qu'il a mal vieilli.

----------


## cooly08

> _Alan Wake Remastered is the original experience you fell in love with all those years ago. We did not want to change that. But the visuals all around, including the character model of Alan Wake himself and the cinematics, have been updated and improved with some choice next-generation upgrades._
> 
> 
> Faut voir, par contre Zerger, je pense que tu peux oublier les changements de gameplay ou de présentation des monstres.


Merci.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour l'avoir refait récemment je trouve qu'il vieillit bien, faut dire qu'il était pas mal du tout visuellement au moment de sa sortie.


Ouais c'est ce que je pense mais les souvenirs...  ::P: 
Bha on verra ce que ça donne mais faudrait vraiment une suite.

----------


## Greensun97

> La nature est si belle, c'est tellement émouvant de voir le capitalisme et le communisme chinois s'accoupler.


En même tant, la Chine aime bien le capitalisme quand ça l'arrange ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Ubisoft* nomme Igor Manceau au poste vacant depuis un an depuis le départ de Serge Hascoët :

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...e-Officer.html



*Matrix 4* : Pilule rouge ou pilule bleue ?  ::ninja:: 

https://thechoiceisyours.whatisthematrix.com/fr/



Balade dans le monde de la triche dans *Escape From Tarkov* :

https://www.nme.com/features/gaming-...tarkov-3037151



Pour les deux du fond qui ne l'ont pas encore :




> *Surviving mars* offert sur steam.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...urviving_Mars/

----------


## Nono

> Le retour du bâton ne s'est pas fait attendre, John Gibson de Tripwire Interactive "steps down" et la société nomme un CEO intérimaire, le co-fondateur du studio Alan Wilson.


Au moins on connait sa tronche et sa voix, puisqu'il sert de modèle et se prête au doublage de persos dans Killing Floor 1 et 2.
Il est même presque seul au monde dans une map du jeu : https://nsm09.casimages.com/img/2021...7617560524.jpg

----------


## Ruvon

> Au moins on connait sa tronche et sa voix, puisqu'il sert de modèle et se prête au doublage de persos dans Killing Floor 1 et 2.
> Il est même presque seul au monde dans une map du jeu : https://gameplay.tips/uploads/posts/...5488225_10.jpg


Excellent  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

Ah au fait : le battle royale F2P *Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodhunt* est sorti en Early Access. Les reviews sont meh jusqu'ici, en attendant de voir ce qu'en dit la presse.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...de__Bloodhunt/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Blizzard enlève les jeux de mots "un peu lourdeaux" de *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wow-references-sacks-ho/

Voici le jeu de survie médiéval *Expedition Agartha* (pensez Escape From Tarkov avec des épées), annoncé pour 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/decouvrez-expedit...es-chevaliers/




*PlayerUnknown* a présenté son projet du futur, Prologue, qui doit être plus une démo technique qu'un jeu et heu ... Y a plein de promesses, certes très alléchantes mais quand même ... Alors bon, au moins, y a pas de ventes de vaisseaux spatiaux sur dessins :

https://nofrag.com/brendan-greene-de...oberts-en-pls/

Les jeunes joueurs accrocs chinois peuvent déjà trouver des comptes à louer pour contourner les restrictions sur divers sites d'e-commerce. Tencent envoie des lettres polies mais fermes ... Et les avocats avec :

https://kotaku.com/chinas-new-gaming...cum-1847627630

Ne lisez pas le titre. Le nouveau directeur créatif d'*Ubisoft*, suite à "la démission pour différents créatifs" de Serge Hascoët, est Igor Manceau, qui bosse dans la boite depuis 20 ans. Son dernier projet en tant que lead developper est Riders Republic ... Mouaip :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-appoints-...eat-1847629572

Il y a Steam, qu'on peut qualifier de poubelle à ciel ouvert depuis qu'ils acceptent tout et n'importe quoi, tant que ça fait pas trop de bruit. Mais il y a un nouveau concurrent plus ou moins surprenant, l'*eShop Nintendo*, où la quantité d'asset-flips commence à devenir problématique (y a pas de jeux de cul par contre, du coup Steam est toujours devant) :

https://kotaku.com/fans-are-pissed-a...sco-1847630892




Un bug récemment découvert permet de faire voler Link dans *Breath of the Wild*. Les speedrunners sont en ébullition :

https://www.gamesradar.com/breath-of...lets-link-fly/





Le logo d'*Activision* est revenu sans tambour ni trompette dans les pubs pour les Kalof annuel (oui, le public cible constitué d'ados boutonneux ne doit avoir en majorité rien à faire des histoires de harcélement) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...uty-marketing/

Il sera possible de régler son champ de vision sur le dernier *Kalof annuel* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-fov-sliders/



Teasing de la nouvelle carte de *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-map-revealed/





Les profits du skin Thunderbird's Sixth Guardian de *Rainbow Six Siege* iront à l'association Indspire, qui s'occupe de l'éducation pour les membres des premières nations au Canada :

https://www.thegamer.com/rainbow-six...bird-indspire/

15 millions de vente pour *Stardew Valley* sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.thegamer.com/stardew-valley-15-million/

Hellraiser est arrivé sur *Dead By Daylight* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...daylight-today




La simulation de vie d'influenceur *Youtuber's Life 2* doit sortir avant la fin de l'année sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Le jeu intégrera des youtubeurs célèbres ... Mis à part celui qui faisait faire des saluts nazis, je les connais pas ... Je me sens vieux :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14579...simulation.htm




*MiHoYo* n'est pas très content des fuites sur Genshin Impact qui apparaissent sur Bilibili, le dailymotion chinois ... Et attaque le site en justice pour découvrir l'identité des leakeurs :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14580...s-bilibili.htm

Le RPG *Dragon Quest The Adventure of Dai: A Hero’s Bonds* sortira sur téléphones portables le 28 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/drag...s-september-28

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG *WitchSpring3 Re:Fine – The Story of Eirudy* sortira sur Steam durant le 4ème trimestre 2021. Le jeu est sorti sur Switch en Août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/witc...-pc-in-q4-2021




Le jeu de simulation de ferme - RPG - aventures *Harvest Moon: One World* est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/harv...ailable-for-pc

*Kunio-kun no Sangokushi dayo: Zeiin Shuugou!* sortira sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/kuni...-pc-first-look

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'action-RPG *Ruins Magus* qui doit sortir sur Steam et l'Oculus Store cet hiver :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/ruin...second-trailer




*Alan Wake Remastered* a finalement été officiellement annoncé pour cet Automne (le 5 Octobre n'est pas encore confirmé) sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et en exclusivité EGS pour le PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/alan...box-one-and-pc

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Tales of Arise*, dont Malware ne peut pas encore parler, qui sort le 10 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/tale...erview-trailer




Le metroidvania *Aeterna Noctis* sortira le 15 Décembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/aete...-switch-and-pc




La sortie du jeu de stratégie *Toy Soldiers HD* est reportée du 9 au 30 Septembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Et 10 minutes de gameplay en cadeau :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/toy-...o-september-30

----------


## KOUB

Ça présente le mode multijoueur du *Kalof annuel*, plein de nouveautés originales et innovantes, comme le retour du logo d'Activision, comme dit précédemment :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/call...er-screenshots







La 6ème mise à jour de *Microsoft Flight Simulator*, centrée sur l'Allemagne, l'Autriche et la Suisse, est disponible aujourd'hui :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/micro...-for-download/




Du gameplay détaillé pour le XCOM avec des cartes, sans lootboxes mais avec des microtransactions cosmétiques *Marvel’s Midnight Suns* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...play-showcase/




Voici la compilation de mini-jeux en coop *Diner Bros Inc*, disponible sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/din...eux-wario-ware

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de réflexion *Puzzle Forge Dungeon* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/puz...acces-anticipe




Le RPG post-apo à l'isométrique *Encased* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/enc...ieu-desertique




Microids a signé pour 3 autres jeux *Astérix et Obélix* à sortir dans les 5 prochaines années. Les paris sont ouverts pour le type de jeux. On peut déjà prévoir un autre Beat them'up, mais ensuite ? :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ext-five-years

Mise à jour de contenus aujourd'hui pour *Assassin's Creed Valhalla*, avec surtout 3 nouvelles cartes de raids :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-maps-rewards

Enthusiast Gaming Holdings s'est payé l'éditeur Addicting Games :

https://venturebeat.com/2020/09/10/a...million-users/

*Factornews* a ouvert une page uTip pour laisser le choix du financement aux fans, vu la "légère polémique" entourant Tipee en ce moment :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...die-47923.html

La sixième saison de *Fallout 76* commence demain :

https://www.destructoid.com/fallout-...n-september-8/




Comme périodiquement, présentation du nouveau champion de *League of Legends* :

https://www.polygon.com/22654740/lea...te-passive-lol

Il n'y pas que dans les studios de jeux vidéos que l'ambiance de travail pue la merde, c'est aussi le cas chez le fabricant d’accessoires de jeux de plateaux *The Broken Token*, dont le CEO, fondateur et propriétaire Greg Spence est accusé par une ancienne employée d'agression et de harcélement sexuel. Il a donc quitté son poste de CEO mais les éditeurs quittent le navire en masse :

https://www.polygon.com/22661192/bro...fs-greg-spence

Les développeurs de *Dontnod* peuvent maintenant choisir de télétravailler de façon permanente :

https://www.thegamer.com/dontnod-wor...e-permanently/

Une chaine "d'infos" indienne a utilisé un enregistrement d'*Arma III* pour "prouver" que le Pakistan aidaient militairement les Talibans en Afghanistan :

https://www.thegamer.com/indian-news...istan-taliban/




Je pense que tout le monde devait savoir : Des périphériques *Halo Infinite* par Razer :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...board-and-more

Après Folding@Home, le projet utilisant vos GPU et CPU pour faire de gros calculs aidant à lutter contre les maladies, voici *Einstein@Home*, qui doit aider sur le même principe à localiser des étoiles à neutrons :

https://www.pcgamer.com/volunteer-co...neutron-stars/

----------


## cooly08

Merci KOUB et Ruvon.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Merci KOUB et Ruvon.


Moi aussi j'ai pensé à eux avec ce petit cadeau :

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Merci pour les remerciements et les frittes, ça fait toujours plaisir.

Le jeu chelou *Swallow the Sea* est disponible gratuitement sur Steam depuis quelques jours :

https://www.destructoid.com/swallow-...ee-indie-game/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...allow_the_Sea/

Butra “Roundhouse” Soinak a défié le légendaire Justin Wong a un match a 10.000$ sur Marvel vs. Capcom 2. Il a perdu :

https://kotaku.com/maybe-don-t-chall...l-v-1847631978

*Runelite HD* est un mod HD pour Runescape, développé par une seule personne depuis 2 ans ... Il avait la permission de Jagex ... Avant qu'il ne décident de développer leur propre mise à jour HD. Ils l'ont annoncé au pauvre moddeur et donc bloqué le mod, quelques heures avant sa sortie officielle :

https://kotaku.com/huge-runescape-mo...ase-1847633064




> Yesterday, September 6, 2021, RuneLite HD would have been released. The code had been reviewed and bugs had been fixed - it was ready to go. You would have been playing with it right now. Yet, at the eleventh hour, Jagex contacted me asking me to take it down in light of the reveal that they have a similarly-themed graphical improvement project that is “relatively early in the exploration stages”.
> 
>     I offered a compromise of removing my project from RuneLite once they are ready to release theirs, in addition to allowing them collaborative control over the visual direction of my project. They declined outright.
> 
>     So, it appears that this is the end. Approximately 2000 of hours of work over two years. A huge outpouring of support from all of you. I could never have imagined the overwhelmingly positive response I’ve had to this project.
> 
>     I am beyond disappointed and frustrated with Jagex, and I am so very sorry that, after this long journey, I’m not able to share this project with you.


*Cookie Clicker* a testé la limite du nombre de caractères avec un achievement nommé "There's really no hard limit to how long these achievement names can be and to be quite honest I'm rather curious to see how far we can go. Adolphus W. Green (1844–1917) started as the Principal of the Groton School in 1864. By 1865, he became second assistant librarian at the New York Mercantile Library; from 1867 to 1869, he was promoted to full librarian. From 1869 to 1873, he worked for Evarts, Southmayd & Choate, a law firm co-founded by William M. Evarts, Charles Ferdinand Southmayd and Joseph Hodges Choate. He was admitted to the New York State Bar Association in 1873. Anyway, how's your day been?". Ça dépasse :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-achiev...ker-discovers/





20 millions de copies vendues pour *Garry's Mod* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/garrys-mod-h...illion-copies/

La démo de l'*Unreal Engine 5* de l'année dernière est maintenant un skin Fortnite, et c'est beaucoup moins joli :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windwalker-echo-fortnite/

Le 4ème chapitre du jeu de survie *The Long Dark*, nommé Fury, Then Silence, prévu initialement en 2020, est annoncé pour "bientôt" :

https://nofrag.com/the-long-dark-le-...rrive-bientot/

----------


## cooly08

Haha le succès cookie clicker.  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

Si vous avez 10h à perdre et que vous êtes nostalgiques de la PS1, vous pouvez les passer à observer une maison se faire engloutir par les eaux et des monstres marins se promener autour dans *10 HOURS BELOW*.

C'est heureusement gratuit  ::ninja:: 

Fait pour la HauntedPS1 Summer 2021 GAME JAM dont le thème était "submecanophobia".

Via FreeGamesPlanet : https://www.freegameplanet.com/10-ho...loadable-game/

https://bastinus-rex.itch.io/10-hours-below

----------


## Ruvon

> *Ubisoft* nomme Igor Manceau au poste vacant depuis un an depuis le départ de Serge Hascoët :
> 
> https://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...e-Officer.html


Réponse de ABetterUbisoft (groupe qui demande que des mesures soient réellement prises au sujet des problèmes relevés l'an dernier chez Ubi) à GameDeveloper (anciennement Gamasutra) :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...f-transparency




> "We can only trust that his application and appointment were done so under intense scrutiny due to the actions of his predecessor. However, those actions need to be addressed and we hope to see Igor taking meaningful steps to repair the damage done by his predecessor," they commented.
> 
> "We also want to highlight that this executive hire comes without insight on Yves' promise to redefine the leadership of the editorial department and avoid having a singular creative officer."
> 
> The group added that there is currently a "shocking lack of diversity" among the VPs at Ubisoft, and said the company hasn't made much progress in terms of promoting and hiring diverse talent. They also allege that one editorial VP has been allowed to keep their job despite "multiple misconduct reports" against them, and claim that Serge Hascoet's former "right-hand person" is still involved with high-level recruitment.

----------


## M.Rick75

> [B](...) *Matrix 4* : Pilule rouge ou pilule bleue ? 
> https://thechoiceisyours.whatisthematrix.com/fr/ (...)


Haha, l'heure donnée dans le teaser est l'heure actuelle de l'ordinateur sur lequel est joué ce dernier.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ouais c'est ce que je pense mais les souvenirs... 
> Bha on verra ce que ça donne mais faudrait vraiment une suite.


Je disais ça car un peu comme toi je ne suis pas sur de la née cécité  (à mes yeux, certes fatigués) d'un remaster, mais pourquoi pas si ça permet de relancer la licence. A ce propos la suite semble être sur des rails mais uniquement chez EGS.

----------


## cooly08

Ouais la suite semble sur les rails. 
Un remaster peut être sympa effectivement pour relancer l'intérêt et toucher les nouveaux joueurs.

En espérant que le plus gros défaut du 2 sera d'être une exclu EGS. Mais on a sans doute encore un moment à attendre avant d'en savoir plus.

----------


## Ruvon

Le plus gros défaut qu'un Alan Wake 2 pourrait avoir serait de conserver le même gameplay que le 1.

----------


## Ruvon

Laissez-vous kojimer par Kojima avec son trailer de la director's cut de *Death Stranding*.

----------


## Momock

> Le metroidvania *Aeterna Noctis* sortira le 15 Décembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/aete...-switch-and-pc
> 
> https://youtu.be/sxm6hrMMdok


Dommage que les backgrounds soient aussi surchargés, c'est ilisible

----------


## Ruvon

La campagne Indiegogo est réussie pour *Bittersweet Birthday*, mais il vous reste 46h pour participer si ce mi-bullethell mi-aventure vous intéresse. Sinon vous attendrez qu'il sorte pour l'acheter et vous aurez essayé la démo (dispo sur Steam et Itch) avant, ce qui serait plus raisonnable.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...weet_Birthday/

https://worldeater-dev.itch.io/bittersweet-birthday

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/b...rt-horror--2#/






Une question intéressante que pose *Noel Malware* dans les news de Canard PC au sujet de la nomination d'Igor Manceau "chef de la créativité" chez *Ubisoft*, bien plus que ses propres "réussites" en la matière (un chef doit d'abord être un leader qui sait tirer les forces d'une équipe, bien plus qu'être un faiseur ; s'il était un bon faiseur, on n'en ferait pas un chef) : 




> "On peut quand même s'interroger : puisque le monde a continué de tourner sans Chief Creative Officer chez Ubisoft pendant un an, est-ce un poste vraiment nécessaire ?"


Le reste de sa news nous rappelle qu'un de ses objectifs dans la vie implique Sebum et un octogone  ::ninja:: 

https://www.canardpc.com/cat%C3%A9go...ews-jeu-video/



*Ratten Reich*, ce sont des rats, des lézards et des cafards qui rejouent la première guerre mondiale dans un Company of Heroes dieselpunk.

Campagne en cours sur Kickstarter : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rr0/ratten-reich

https://rattenreich.com/

Prévu sur Steam mais le lien du communiqué de presse envoie vers la page Steam de Rogue Shift  ::ninja:: 




Vu aussi sur AlphaBetaGamer : https://www.alphabetagamer.com/ratte...-beta-sign-up/



Un "developper walkthrough" sur *Rising Lords*, jeu de stratégie en tour par tour, pour fêter l'anniversary update de son Early Access, ainsi que son association avec l'éditeur Deck13 Spotlight.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/835650/Rising_Lords/






Et si vraiment vous vous faites chier, voilà le trailer de* Gas Station Simulator*. Le prologue gratuit, d'après l'éditeur, aurait été téléchargé 300 000 fois. Ça en fait des gens qui ont reconsidéré leurs choix de vie en voyant la page du jeu  ::ninja:: 

Si vous vous demandiez, oui, évidemment c'est polonais  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ion_Simulator/

----------


## Ruvon

Article sur les ressorts psychologiques de l'addiction à la progression dans *Cookie Clicker* et toute la clique des idle games.

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...4_4408996.html



Kickstarter lancé pour *Mythbusters: The Game*. Jeu développé en coopération avec Discovery, la chaîne qui produit l'émission.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/811550

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ents-simulator



De l'importance de la communauté dans le succès de certains titres.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ir-communities



Présentation de l'état de l'Early Access de *Dysmantle*, un jeu de survie postapo.

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/jv/dysmantle/

----------


## Dicsaw

> Article sur les ressorts psychologiques de l'addiction à la progression dans *Cookie Clicker* et toute la clique des idle games.


Ils ont oublié Assassin's Creed et les rpg.

----------


## Flad

> Laissez-vous kojimer par Kojima avec son trailer de la director's cut de *Death Stranding*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV53lnCzP1w


Pour ceux que ça intéresse mais n'ont pas encore touché au jeu, ne regardez pas c'est bourré de spoil apparemment !

----------


## Herman Speed

> Laissez-vous kojimer par Kojima avec son trailer de la director's cut de *Death Stranding*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV53lnCzP1w


Est-ce que l'on pourra pouponer le bébé et préparer les biberons dans le Director Cut ?  Je veux des réponses !

----------


## FericJaggar

En même temps l'histoire de Death Stranding...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse mais n'ont pas encore touché au jeu, ne regardez pas c'est bourré de spoil apparemment !


M'enfin  ::O:  Il est un peu narvalo de balancer un trailer plein de spoilers sur son compte suivi par 9 milliards d'humains  :^_^:  Ou alors pour lui le public visé par ce director's cut sont les gens qui ont déjà acheté et terminé le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Grâce à la beta de *Diablo 2: Resurrected*, Blizzard s'est rendu compte, comme le faisait remarquer Sebum lors d'un stream du jeu, qu'avec un écran 21:9 on voyait des streums qu'on n'aurait pas dû voir et qu'on pouvait les attaquer sans qu'ils réagissent (puisque "trop loin" pour réagir tels qu'ils sont codés). Du coup ils cherchent une solution mais pour l'heure, les possesseurs d'ultrawide verront leur écran limité à du 19:9.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dia...reaks-the-game

https://us.forums.blizzard.com/en/d3...-updates/44360




> Ultrawide Support Changes
> Ultrawide monitor support being modified was a subject we saw heavily discussed across our channels following the Beta. In the Technical Alpha, players with Ultrawide hardware saw their full 21:9 screens utilized during that test. However, during that test we identified limitations affecting those players and others.
> 
> For example, the AI failed to sense the player and trigger attacks. Furthermore, players with 21:9 monitors were able to pull many more monsters into battle at a range limit beyond the original game’s intention. In a scenario where players (for example: playing a ranged class) were attacking monsters, players with 21:9 monitors could hit enemies with that extra screen space, but the monsters would not pull or react, but could still be defeated. 
> 
> Ultimately, the AI doesn’t register getting hit from that additional distance a 21:9 monitor provides. That’s not intended, especially if you’re sharing a game with a 16:9 user.
> 
> To protect the integrity of everyone’s experience and promote an equal playing field for all, those with Ultrawide monitors will be able to have their game screen purview extended to 19:9 (the maximum length of the in-game limitation zones) with a vignette on the sides of the game screen.
> 
> We recognize that players have spent a lot of money to assemble their 21:9 hardware setups and seeing black bars may be frustrating for their experience. So, we’ll continue to watch these discussions and explore possible solutions that don’t change how the game is played.




C'est pas toujours du JV le topic des niouzes, mais ça vient d'un site qui parle (aussi) de JV : voilà une carte historique et archéologique interactive.

https://strabon.io/

https://www.histogames.com/HTML/chro...nteractive.php

----------


## Sharn

> M'enfin  Il est un peu narvalo de balancer un trailer plein de spoilers sur son compte suivi par 9 milliards d'humains  Ou alors pour lui le public visé par ce director's cut sont les gens qui ont déjà acheté et terminé le jeu


Putain 9 milliards d'êtres humains !  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> Putain 9 milliards d'êtres humains !






Une interview de *Mark Yohalem (Primordia, Strangeland)* au sujet des jeux de science-fiction.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...s-mark-yohalem



*The Riftbreaker*, le *RTS / Top-down shooter* sortira le 14 octobre sur tous les stores.






*In Sound Mind*, un jeu d'horreur, sortira sur Steam et consoles nextgen le 28 septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...In_Sound_Mind/

----------


## Erkin_

> *The Riftbreaker*, le RTS / FPS, sortira le 14 octobre sur tous les stores.
> 
> https://youtu.be/brcPmAjRdrk


Ce n'est pas du tout FPS.  :tired:

----------


## cooly08

Notez qu'il y a toujours la démo disponible sur steam.
Et y a un prologue aussi sur steam, je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce n'est pas du tout FPS.


anéfé, mon doigt a ripé  ::ninja::  Merci  :;): 




> Notez qu'il y a toujours la démo disponible sur steam.
> Et y a un prologue aussi sur steam, je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose.


C'est une bonne question tiens, quelle peut bien être la différence entre les deux versions ?

----------


## akaraziel

> Sans vouloir rentrer dans un débat sur la qualité du scénario ou pas, j'ai trouvé que celui de Death Stranding faisait particulièrement bien son taf, qui à mon avis consistait simplement à créer une ambiance étrange et un peu glauque accompagnant le gameplay inhabituel. J'ai un peu de mal à mettre les mots dessus, autant côté scénario que gameplay, mais j'ai trouvé que c'était un OVNI qui parvenait à plutôt bien me happer.
> 
> Je n'aurais jamais cru passer autant de temps à juste trimballer des colis. Et je ne le faisais pas parce que je voulais connaître la suite de l'histoire, mais réellement parce que je passais un bon moment (j'en étais le premier étonné), et parce que j'étais impliqué dans ces livraisons, et dans l'environnement (j'ai construit énormément de trucs).
> 
> Vraiment un jeu à part.


Même avis. J'appréhendais un peu au début, mais dès que j'ai été happé par l'ambiance (assez rapidement), j'ai trouvé ça très cool.

----------


## Greensun97

> Grâce à la beta de *Diablo 2: Resurrected*, Blizzard s'est rendu compte, comme le faisait remarquer Sebum lors d'un stream du jeu, qu'avec un écran 21:9 on voyait des streums qu'on n'aurait pas dû voir et qu'on pouvait les attaquer sans qu'ils réagissent (puisque "trop loin" pour réagir tels qu'ils sont codés). Du coup ils cherchent une solution mais pour l'heure, les possesseurs d'ultrawide verront leur écran limité à du 19:9.

----------


## Ruvon

Arrêtez tout, voilà THE niouze la plus importante de la semaine :

Un nouveau *Little Big Adventure*  :Vibre:  Twinsen et Zoé de retour  :Vibre: 





 :Bave:

----------


## R_K

Pourvu qu'ils ne se foirent pas, ce sont de vraies madeleines de Proust ces deux jeux.

----------


## Illynir

J'suis refait.

Sauf si ils annoncent Little big Adventure Battle royale.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

La saison 1 de *Aliens: Fireteam Elite* s'appelle Phalanx et commence maintenant avec du nouveau contenu :






Ça n'a pas l'air transcendant, mais KEO, un jeu de combat multijoueur en bagnole qui se joue en 3v3 sortira le 23 septembre en Early Access.

Au premier regard, j'ai envie de dire que c'est Rocket League en plus mou et sans le ballon.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1424910/KEO/






Le Kickstarter pour le prochain Spiderweb Software de Jeff Vogel (Avernum, Geneforge...) *Queen's Wish 2: The Tormentor* a déjà dépassé son objectif et il reste 7 jours.

http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/pre...sh2/index.html









> J'suis refait.
> 
> Sauf si ils annoncent Little big Adventure Battle royale.


Avec une balle magique customisable via des DLC cosmétiques  ::ninja::

----------


## MeL

Rachat de Take-Two par Microsoft ??  ::blink:: 
Il y a déjà eu des rumeurs sur le sujet ?
Je viens de lire ça sur jv.com.

----------


## cooly08

> J'suis refait.
> 
> Sauf si ils annoncent Little big Adventure Battle royale.


T'inquiètes. Ça sera un deckbuilder.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Rachat de Take-Two par Microsoft ?? 
> Il y a déjà eu des rumeurs sur le sujet ?
> Je viens de lire ça sur jv.com.


J'ai vu la rumeur mais rien chez les gens que je suis de près (GameIndustry.biz, Schreier...). C'est une rumeur qui tourne depuis deux jours, pas reprise sur des sites "sérieux" jusqu'ici.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Voici les configurations recommandées pour l'exclusivité Microsoft sur PS5 *Deathloop* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/deathloop-pc...-requirements/

Fallout Worlds est la dernière "innovation" de *Fallout 76* ... Ce sont des serveurs privés payants. Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est que la première phrase de l'article donne le ton :




> “I think the actual idea of Fallout Worlds came from Todd Howard, he comes up with all of our best things,” Fallout Worlds design lead Bo Buchanan tells me


https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-wor...view-bethesda/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qui ont l'air mieux informés que d'habitude, Microsoft étudierait la possibilité d'acheter *Take-Two Interactive*. Ça doit suer à grosses gouttes chez Sony, même si la rumeur s'est déjà présentée plusieurs fois :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14586...-microsoft.htm

La collection *Prinny Presents NIS Classics Volume 2*, comprenant les JRPG Makai Kingdom: Reclaimed and Rebound et ZHP: Unlosing Ranger vs. Darkdeath Evilman, sortira au printemps 2022 sur Switch et Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/prin...-for-switch-pc




Le jeu de stratégie-construction-survie *The Riftbreaker* sortira le 14 Octobre sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC (Steam, EGS et GOG). Une démo jouable/prologue est disponible sur Steam et GOG :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/the-...hes-october-14

https://www.gog.com/game/the_riftbreaker_prologue
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_Riftbreaker/




Du gameplay pour le brawler Super Smash Bros deguisé *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl* (il y a d'autres vidéos dans l'article) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/nick...ameplay-videos




Encore du gameplay pour le jeu d'horreur psychologique *In Sound Mind*, qui sort sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC (Steam, EGS, GOG) le 28 Septembre et plus tard sur Switch. Il y a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/in-s...meplay-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...In_Sound_Mind/




Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Far Cry 6*, qui sort le 7 Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...eplay-footage/




Un redditeur chafouin a fait remarquer à la UK Advertising Standards Authority que Cloud Imperium ne précisait pas dans ses mails publicitaires que certains vaisseaux mis en vente dans *Star Citizen* étaient des concepts, avec tout ce que ça sous-entend de possibilités de modification ou d'annulation. L'autorité est bien d'accord et a envoyé une plainte à Cloud Imperium, qui a bien modifié le mail de pub suivant ... Mais en oubliant de préciser que les concepts de vaisseaux pourraient ne jamais voir le jour, ce qui fait que le redditeur s'est encore plaint à l'autorité compétente. Pour information, l'Ares Crusader est en développement depuis 2 ans :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...st-in-game-yet

----------


## runner

> J'ai vu la rumeur mais rien chez les gens que je suis de près (GameIndustry.biz, Schreier...). C'est une rumeur qui tourne depuis deux jours, pas reprise sur des sites "sérieux" jusqu'ici.


Ceux qui ont balancé cette rumeur sont des insiders fiables en général.

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qui ont l'air mieux informés que d'habitude, Microsoft étudierait la possibilité d'acheter *Take-Two Interactive*. Ça doit suer à grosses gouttes chez Sony, même si la rumeur s'est déjà présentée plusieurs fois :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14586...-microsoft.htm


Moui. Ce qui a été déclaré par l'insider ne confirme ni n'infirme rien du tout.




> Il y a quelques mois, j'ai entendu, de la part de deux de mes sources fiables de l'industrie, que le prochain grand studio ou grand éditeur à être acquis serait Take-Two. Mais c'était il y a longtemps. En même temps, cependant, un distributeur comme Take-Two prendrait beaucoup de temps à être acquis. Mais je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas de preuves à l'appui.


Je ne suis donc pas surpris que *pour l'instant* l'info ne circule que sur des sites qui ont... moins d'envergure que les gros sérieux.

On verra.

----------


## pipoop

> Arrêtez tout, voilà THE niouze la plus importante de la semaine :
> 
> Un nouveau *Little Big Adventure*  Twinsen et Zoé de retour


c'etait bien...dans mes souvenirs et j'aimerais qu'ils y restent merci

----------


## Ruvon

Stardock déterre *Ashes of the Singularity* régulièrement pour y enfourner un DLC. C'est bientôt le tour de *Core Worlds* de s'ajouter à la longue liste de DLC (c'est le 11ème) pour ce RTS sorti en 2016.






*Hardspace: Shipbreaker*, toujours en Early Access, vient d'avoir la mise à jour conséquente Admin Oversight, passe en 0.6 et à -33% pour fêter ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...82585189919715



Chris Sumsky, dev de *The Wild at Heart*, nous raconte le processus de développement.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ld-at-heart-i-



Trailer pour *Shelter Manager*, un jeu de gestion de bunker postapo. Et attention c'est moche.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...elter_Manager/






Une démo pour *King Under The Mountain* (un Dwarf Fortress / Rimworld clone) est listée sur Steam comme devant sortir aujourd'hui 08/09. Mais elle n'est pas encore dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._the_Mountain/

----------


## KOUB

*PlayStation* achète le studio anglais Firesprite, formé à la base par des anciens de Sony Liverpool (Wipeout), que PlayStation avait fermé en 2012 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sed-firesprite

Le jeu de massacre de xénomorphes en coop *Aliens: Fireteam Elite* rajoute la classe du Phalanx pour la mise à jour de sa première saison :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...eason-1-update




Il y a des rumeurs de *PS5 Pro*. C'est complétement con :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=2275e3754cb3

*Marvel’s Avengers* croit toujours en l'avenir avec sa nouvelle roadmap, qui comprend le Spider-Man promis en tant qu'exclusivité PlayStation il y a bien longtemps déjà : 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=2ef5b114392e



Six jeux *Star Trek* sont sortis sur GOG, comme l'avait prédit des gens bien informés pour le coup. Les bandes-annonces sont dans l'article. Les jeux de stratégie Star Trek Armada 1 et 2 sont annoncés pour plus tard :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tar-trek-games
https://www.gog.com/partner/startrek

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un revendeur australien), un jeu *Men In Black* devrait sortir en 2022 en exclusivité sur PS5, et développé par Bend Studio (Days Gone) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14583...-days-gone.htm

Le jeu de gestion de fast-food et de trafic de drogue (oui, sans rire) *Definitely Not Fried Chicken* est annoncé pour 2021 sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/def...siere-legalite




Une trilogie de RPG *Dragon Ball Z* est sortie dans les années 90 au Japon sur Famicom. Un fan a réalisé un quatrième épisode reprenant la suite de l'histoire (les cyborgs, Cell, et quelques films) :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ppement-383632




L'upgrade vers les consoles de nouvelle génération sera gratuit pour *Far Cry 6* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-gen-upgrade/

le mod Call Of The Abyss pour *Dark Souls 3*, qui rajoute équipement, boss et zones, est sorti :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/call-...-dark-souls-3/
https://www.nexusmods.com/darksouls3...1099?tab=files




Après Neill Blomkamp (District 9, Chappie, l'Alien 5 avorté qui avait l'air trop bien), *Gunzilla Games* a recruté Richard K. Morgan, l'auteur de la série Carbone Modifié (les bouquins, pas le gigantesque mollard gluant craché à la gueule des fans qu'est la série) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/al.../1100-6495995/

*Forza Horizon 5* aura plus de 400 véhicules de base. La liste est dans l'article :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14582...e-devoilee.htm

*Kojima* kojime :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14582...-ici-en-4k.htm

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le jeu de gestion de fast-food et de trafic de drogue (oui, sans rire) *Definitely Not Fried Chicken* est annoncé pour 2021 sur PC


C'est parce que tu ne connais pas Breaking Bad ni Better Call Saul qui l'idée te parait saugrenue.

https://breakingbad.fandom.com/wiki/Los_Pollos_Hermanos

----------


## KOUB

Où ça présente le mode solo de *NBA 2k22* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14582...r-et-infos.htm




Boooon ... Des biscuits *Oreo - Pokemon* à collectionner ... Avec différentes raretés ... Voilà voilà ... Ha, et les employés de Nabisco, qui produisent les Oreos sont en grève depuis le 10 Août pour la renégociation de leur contrat de travail. Nabisco veut rendre le travail le week-end obligatoire, forcer de plus longs horaires sans compensations salariales, et rendre la couverture santé plus chère pour les employés :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-ore...sover-pikachu/

https://kotaku.com/pokemon-oreos-wou...ren-1847637870

----------


## Illynir

> Boooon ... Des biscuits *Oreo - Pokemon* à collectionner ... Avec différentes raretés ... Voilà voilà  Ha, et les employés de Nabisco, qui produisent les Oreos sont en grève depuis le 10 Août pour la renégociation de leur contrat de travail. Nabisco veut rendre le travail le week-end obligatoire, forcer de plus longs horaires sans compensations salariales, et rendre la couverture santé plus chère pour les employés :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-ore...sover-pikachu/
> 
> https://kotaku.com/pokemon-oreos-wou...ren-1847637870
> 
> https://youtu.be/gZrCh69GoUg


T'as cru qu'ils avaient acheté la licence Pokemon avec des biscuits ? Non mais oh, au turbin les travailleurs, faut rentabiliser maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyth

Bon apparemment y a un énorme problème avec *Titanfall 2* et faut surtout pas le lancer (voir le supprimer) en attendant d'en savoir plus:







C'est aussi valable pour les versions consoles.

----------


## jilbi

Ha ouais, c'est chaud Titanfall 2 oO C'est bien la premiere fois que je vois ça.

----------


## Silver

> Un redditeur chafouin a fait remarquer à la UK Advertising Standards Authority que Cloud Imperium ne précisait pas dans ses mails publicitaires que certains vaisseaux mis en vente dans *Star Citizen*étaient des concepts, avec tout ce que ça sous-entend de possibilités de modification ou d'annulation. L'autorité est bien d'accord et a envoyé une plainte à Cloud Imperium, qui a bien modifié le mail de pub suivant ... Mais en oubliant de préciser que les concepts de vaisseaux pourraient ne jamais voir le jour, ce qui fait que le redditeur s'est encore plaint à l'autorité compétente. Pour information, l'Ares Crusader est en développement depuis 2 ans :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...st-in-game-yet


Mais où était ce bon samaritain quand CIG s'est mis à vendre des territoires entre 50$ et 100$ en faisant miroiter au joueurs qu'ils pourraient y bâtir toutes sortes d'installations ? C'était en 2017, et absolument aucune mécanique d'achat de territoire et d'installation sur ces territoires n'est encore implémenté. Tout au mieux, ils ont montré la modélisation de colonies visitables.  :Facepalm: 

PC Gamer de 2017 : https://www.pcgamer.com/star-citizen...for-up-to-100/
Q&A officiel : https://robertsspaceindustries.com/c...Claim-License/

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon apparemment y a un énorme problème avec *Titanfall 2* et faut surtout pas le lancer (voir le supprimer) en attendant d'en savoir plus:
> 
> C'est aussi valable pour les versions consoles.


Teaser? Mais dans le doute...

----------


## KOUB

> Bon apparemment y a un énorme problème avec *Titanfall 2* et faut surtout pas le lancer (voir le supprimer) en attendant d'en savoir plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E-yRoCOU...jpg&name=large
> 
> C'est aussi valable pour les versions consoles.


Selon Respawn, l'exploit ne permet que de faire, au pire, cracher le jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/respawn-says...-isnt-serious/





Il y a deux ans, Ubisoft introduisait des changements à son système de classement dans *Rainbow Six Siege* et le plus gros problème était que si vous bâtiez un tricheur, vous perdiez les rangs gagnés au moment où il se faisait bannir. Ce n'est plus le cas suite à la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-...inst-cheaters/





Avant-hier, Jagex empêchait 117 de sortir le fruit de son travail de 2 ans, un mod HD pour *Runescape* à quelques heures de sa sortie, vu qu'ils allaient sortir leur propre version HD et qu'ils espéraient probablement bien gratter quelques billets. Les joueurs ont organisé des manifestations en ligne et ... Jagex a fait machine arrière :

https://kotaku.com/runescape-fans-st...ver-1847640169





En 2018, *The Verge* (C'est un site parlant de tech, d'infos et des médias, bande de dégueulasses) sortait une vidéo-guide pour monter son PC ... Et c'était vraiment tout caca. 3 ans plus tard, Stefan Etienne, qui avait commis la vidéo, en a sortie une autre pour la "corriger" et on apprend pourquoi la vidéo était tellement pourrie. 

https://www.pcgamer.com/creator-of-t...ll-went-wrong/




*World Of Warships* a 6 ans et offre des trucs, avec en plus une collaboration avec Transformers .Non, y a pas de navire qui se transforme, assez tristement :

https://www.thegamer.com/world-of-wa...versary-event/




Le concert annuel *Monster Hunter* aura lieu en ligne le 28 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-of-september

----------


## Ruvon

Je ne sais pas ce que le stream d'Izual d'hier sur le jeu a donné parce qu'à 12h je bosse je n'ai pas accès à Twitch  :tired:  mais la démo du jeu de destruction *ABRISS* est disponible sur itch.io.

https://randwerk.itch.io/abriss-demo

Via https://www.alphabetagamer.com/abriss-beta-demo/



Un nouveau RPG par Square Enix : *VOICE OF CARDS: THE ISLE DRAGON ROARS*, qui comme son nom l'indique... aura des cartes  ::ninja::  Et des dragons  ::ninja:: 

Par des gens connus namedropping for the win : 




> Developed by the creative minds behind the beloved NieR™ and Drakengard® series, including Creative Director, YOKO TARO (Drakengard series, NieR series), Executive Director, Yosuke Saito (NieR series) and Music Director, Keiichi Okabe (Drakengard 3, NieR series), as well as Character Designer, Kimihiko Fujisaka (Drakengard series)








Du lore pour *Dying Light 2: Stay Human*, avec cet audiobook sur la légende urbaine kifépeur Rosemary.






*Rauniot*, un jeu postapo en vue isométrique... mais c'est un point&click  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1168490/Rauniot/

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *Insurgency: Sandstorm*.






Sortie de *Dull Grey*, un visual novel russe.




> Key features:
> 
> The drama of everyday life shown against the background of a retro-futuristic world controlled by the Progress-program
> An unusual mechanic of a single choice leading to different game endings
> A visual style tracing back to Soviet graphics of the 20s
> Inspired by the worlds of Strugatsky brothers, Dostoevsky’s works and Tarkovsky’s movies


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1676550/Dull_Grey/






La Chine suspend "temporairement" les autorisations de jeux en ligne.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ctions-tighten

----------


## Baalim

Je ne l'ai pas vu sur les trois dernière pas donc ça n'existe pas. CQFD.

World War Z arrive sur switch avec l'extension aftermath (là, j'ai vu le trailer)
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050842711.html

Vu les capacités de la machine, je crains un peu de voir surgir des hordes de 3 ou 4 zombies.

----------


## Ruvon

Jeu de stratégie économique où l'on doit bâtir son empire de la came, *Pax Narcotica: Trafficker*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ca_Trafficker/






Sortie aujourd'hui de *Dice Legacy*, un city-builder avec dédé sur Steam et Switch. Un test sera disponible demain sur Dystopeek  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1229460/Dice_Legacy/

----------


## cooly08

> Je ne sais pas ce que le stream d'Izual d'hier sur le jeu a donné parce qu'à 12h je bosse je n'ai pas accès à Twitch  mais la démo du jeu de destruction *ABRISS* est disponible sur itch.io.
> 
> https://randwerk.itch.io/abriss-demo
> 
> Via https://www.alphabetagamer.com/abriss-beta-demo/


Ah cool, merci pour l'info et merci pour le reste Ruvon et KOUB.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *Insurgency: Sandstorm*.


Ils sont vraiment désespérés de le vendre.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ils sont vraiment désespérés de le vendre.


Ils sortent un nouveau trailer aussi parce que... hem... le 29 septembre, il va sortir sur console...  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> En 2018, *The Verge* (C'est un site parlant de tech, d'infos et des médias, bande de dégueulasses) sortait une vidéo-guide pour monter son PC ... Et c'était vraiment tout caca. 3 ans plus tard, Stefan Etienne, qui avait commis la vidéo, en a sortie une autre pour la "corriger" et on apprend pourquoi la vidéo était tellement pourrie. 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/creator-of-t...ll-went-wrong/
> 
> https://youtu.be/QKzmYsySGFQ


Dis comme-ça on a l’impression que c’est pas trop de sa faute. Pourtant il est bien responsable de plein de bêtises dites ou montrées dans la vidéo d’origine. D’ailleurs dans la vidéo de Linus Tech Tips il ne rejette pas complètement la faute sur The Verge et il revient justement dessus sur ses propres erreurs, ce qui est très bien  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

> le 29 septembre, il va sortir sur console...


Ouais justement. La fameuse version console alors que ça fait deux ans que le jeu est sous respirateur artificiel.

----------


## Herman Speed

Jeux vidéo: Pékin ordonne au secteur de «rompre» avec la quête du profit. 

« Les contenus obscènes et violents [dans les jeux vidéo], ainsi que ceux qui favorisent des tendances malsaines, comme le culte de l’argent et l’effémination, doivent être supprimés », ont par ailleurs exhorté les régulateurs, cités par Chine nouvelle. 
 Le pouvoir communiste avait déjà interdit la semaine dernière certains programmes de télé-réalité et ordonné aux diffuseurs de véhiculer une image plus masculine des hommes. Face à une baisse de la natalité dans le pays, Pékin fustige l’allure efféminée de certaines célébrités, inspirées notamment par les pop-stars coréennes.

Fini les MMO, la baston, les émos et la Kpop.


Ces mesures ont fait dévisser jeudi les principaux noms du secteur. Les actions de Tencent ont perdu à la clôture 8,48 % à la Bourse de Hong Kong. Son concurrent NetEase a lui cédé 11 % et le site Bilibili, prisé des fans de dessins animés, de mangas et de jeux vidéo, a lâché près de 9 %.

https://www.lesoir.be/393938/article...uete-du-profit

Si vous avez croisé ce personnage, merci de le dénoncer au bureau du parti le plus proche.

----------


## cooly08

Reste plus grand chose de possible comme jeux en Chine on dirait.... Un plateformer Winnie l'ourson à la limite.

----------


## Ruvon

> Jeux vidéo: Pékin ordonne au secteur de «rompre» avec la quête du profit. 
> 
> « Les contenus obscènes et violents [dans les jeux vidéo], ainsi que ceux qui favorisent des tendances malsaines, comme le culte de l’argent et l’effémination, doivent être supprimés », ont par ailleurs exhorté les régulateurs, cités par Chine nouvelle. 
>  Le pouvoir communiste avait déjà interdit la semaine dernière certains programmes de télé-réalité et ordonné aux diffuseurs de véhiculer une image plus masculine des hommes. Face à une baisse de la natalité dans le pays, Pékin fustige l’allure efféminée de certaines célébrités, inspirées notamment par les pop-stars coréennes.
> 
> Fini les MMO, la baston, les émos et la Kpop.
> 
> 
> Ces mesures ont fait dévisser jeudi les principaux noms du secteur. Les actions de Tencent ont perdu à la clôture 8,48 % à la Bourse de Hong Kong. Son concurrent NetEase a lui cédé 11 % et le site Bilibili, prisé des fans de dessins animés, de mangas et de jeux vidéo, a lâché près de 9 %.
> ...


Ben mince, je ne pensais que ce serait Le Soir qui en parlerais en premier  ::P:  Merci pour l'info.

Si cette chute en bourse se poursuit, quid de tous les investissements en cours, notamment pour Tencent...



*UnMetal*, un jeu d'action / infiltration par l'auteur de Ghost 1.0 et UnEpic, sortira le 28 septembre.






*Arboria*, un Souls-like végétal un peu bordélique que j'avais testé pendant l'Early Access, est sorti.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/924070/arboria

----------


## Herman Speed

> Reste plus grand chose de possible comme jeux en Chine on dirait.... Un plateformer Winnie l'ourson à la limite.


NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

*Terrain of Magical Expertise (*RPG, 2D, tour par tour) est sorti également (Steam, GoG, EGS).

www.youtube.com/embed/2CQHPgv8FmA






C'est parti pour le premier trailer de* Matrix 4*.






La semaine de 4 jours, c'est chez *Young Horses* (Bugsnax, Octodad).

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...unanimous-vote

----------


## comodorecass

Pour vous donner une idée, dans Genshin Impact (le jeu chinois qui cartonne actuellement), les vrais hommes, les mâles Alpha du jeu, ceux avec qui ça ne rigole pas : C'est eux deux.

----------


## Wedgge

> Reste plus grand chose de possible comme jeux en Chine on dirait.... Un plateformer Winnie l'ourson à la limite.


C'est le moment de vendre Super Seducer 1 et 2 au PCC, c'est pile dans leurs objectifs.

----------


## Ruvon

> Sortie aujourd'hui de *Dice Legacy*, un city-builder avec dédé sur Steam et Switch. Un test sera disponible demain sur Dystopeek 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1229460/Dice_Legacy/
> 
> https://youtu.be/P9tTgt0Cz2Y


Pour aller avec, le dev nous raconte son jeu sur Game Developer :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...dice-legacy-i-



*Timemelters*, un jeu où on voyage dans le temps pour empêcher l'apocalypse et jouable en coop, se lance sur Kickstarter.

Bon, faut aimer les jeux aux graphismes et au gameplay de 2004 quand même.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...es/timemelters

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1096140/Timemelters/






*Potion Tycoon* annoncé pour début 2022. Je crois que tout est dans le titre du jeu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Potion_Tycoon/






Trailer de la saison 5 de *SnowRunner* qui s'appelle Build & Dispatch.






Quand Orteil fait un patch pour *Cookie Clicker*, c'est pour faciliter le cheat.

https://kotaku.com/viral-steam-game-...ing-1847642424

----------


## Ruvon

Allez un dernier avant que je rentre chez moi  ::ninja:: 

*Football Manager 2022* annoncé pour le 9 novembre.

----------


## cooly08

https://twitter.com/Wario64/status/1435938985302368265

- - - Mise à jour - - -





https://twitter.com/Ambient_Malice/s...45377899814913

----------


## stavenger

> Reste plus grand chose de possible comme jeux en Chine on dirait.... Un plateformer Winnie l'ourson à la limite.


Bah non même pas , Winnie l’ourson est bannie de Chine après que des internautes lui on trouver une ressemblance avec XI jinping

----------


## squizoi

> Si cette chute en bourse se poursuit, quid de tous les investissements en cours, notamment pour Tencent...


Tu... tu veux dire plus de jeux gratos sur l'EGS  :Sweat: 

 ::P:

----------


## cooly08

> Bah non même pas , Winnie l’ourson est bannie de Chine après que des internautes lui on trouver une ressemblance avec XI jinping


C'était la blague.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Tu... tu veux dire plus de jeux gratos sur l'EGS


Et adieu le steam deck.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

*The Eternal Cylinder*, un jeu d'aventure sous LSD, sortie le 30 septembre.






Un trailer qui montre la customisation dans *Hot Wheels: Unleashed*.






*Residual*, un open world survival craft en pixel art, est sorti.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1290780/Residual/






Un petit docu sur l'histoire de *Portal*.






Le crunch lors du développement de *Metroid Prime*, c'était pas beau.

https://www.ign.com/articles/metroid...-retro-studios



Pour fêter l'arrivée imminente de l'automne, une petite vidéo sur la pluie dans les jeux vidéo.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Life is Strange: True Colors*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...e_True_Colors/

----------


## Dicsaw

Leak du jeu Spider-Man 4 (la version PS360, pas WII) :







> The XBOX 360 / PlayStation 3 / PC version of the game was based on the game [PROTOTYPE]. Activision chose Radical largely because of the detailed New York City model they had already created an environment for, within [PROTOTYPE]. When the game was cancelled in January 2010, several assets created would later be used in [PROTOTYPE 2].


D'autres infos ici

----------


## Illynir

> https://twitter.com/Wario64/status/1435938985302368265
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ambient_Malice/s...45377899814913


Ils ont foutu un filtre sharpen et mis en 4K, quel incroyable remaster.  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

Je serais curieux d'essayer parce que j'adore AW (pour moi le meilleur Remedy après Max Payne 1 et 2), mais pas à 25 balles faut pas déconner.

----------


## Munshine

> The Eternal Cylinder, un jeu d'aventure sous LSD, sortie le 30 septembre.


C'est un remake de Q*Bert ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Bigre, y'a l'édition complète de Nioh qui est gratos sur le Store-qu'il-ne-faut-pas-nommer!

----------


## reneyvane

> Rachat de Take-Two par Microsoft ?? 
> Il y a déjà eu des rumeurs sur le sujet ?
> Je viens de lire ça sur jv.com.


Bonne lecture :"Au source du Fake sur la rumeur du rachat de take2 par Microsoft..." 

https://www.frandroid.com/marques/mi...umeur-contexte

----------


## Molina



----------


## 564.3

> https://gamewith-en.akamaized.net/ar...ngle/22647.png
> 
> Pour vous donner une idée, dans Genshin Impact (le jeu chinois qui cartonne actuellement), les vrais hommes, les mâles Alpha du jeu, ceux avec qui ça ne rigole pas : C'est eux deux.


Ok, on voit mieux pourquoi ils s'énervent  ::ninja:: 
Si ça permet d'avoir moins de gacha online et plus de jeux d'action/aventure solo du genre Wukong (baston fantastique, assez sobre coté gore, faut espérer que ça passe), je vais pas me plaindre. Bon, faut encore voir ce que ça donnera vraiment.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bonne lecture :"Au source du Fake sur la rumeur du rachat de take2 par Microsoft..." 
> 
> https://www.frandroid.com/marques/mi...umeur-contexte


Ça tape fort sur JV.com et ceux qui ont lu leur article sur "et si GTA6 bla bla".



Allez, voilà tout ce qui est passé sur la PS Conf :

*Spiderman 2*




*Gran Turismo 7*




*Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves Collection*




*Tchia*




*Deathloop*

----------


## Ruvon

Suite :

*Bloodhunt*




*Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy*




*Ghostwire Tokyo*




*Alan Wake Remastered*




*Forspoken*

----------


## cooly08

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL-RfE-ioJ8


Sérieux, ça va être une exclu PS5 ?

----------


## Ruvon

Fin :

*Tiny Tina's Wonderland*




*GTA V* et *GTA Online*




*Wolverine*




*God of War Ragnarok*




+ *KOTOR Remaster* que Molina a déjà posté, et ma petite préférée :




Notre amie *Project EVE*, qui en novembre dernier nous avait bien fait marrer dans un débat sur la sexualisation des personnages qui commence ici à cause de moi : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13175030

----------


## cooly08

Merci pour la récap Ruvon.  ::love::

----------


## Ruvon

Dernier trailer en date pour *Sable* qui sort le 23 septembre :









> Sérieux, ça va être une exclu PS5 ?


Non non, il sera aussi sur PC :







Ah et pour info, *Forspoken* sortira sur PS5 et PC via Steam, Windows Store and Epic Games Store.



*Twitch* va toujours bien, avec un petit +27% de temps de visionnage en août.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ent-for-august

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Ghostwire: Tokyo*, toujours sans date de sortie :

https://www.ign.com/articles/ghostwi...ation-showcase




Une fonctionnalité de *Microsoft Flight Simulator* permet de modéliser en temps réel les conditions météos. Des joueurs s'en sont servis pour voler dans l'ouragan Ida :

https://www.pcgamer.com/players-use-...-in-real-time/




*Alan Wake Remastered* sortira bien le 5 Octobre, sur PlayStation et en exclusivité sur l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.pcgamer.com/alan-wake-re...-release-date/




*Uncharted 4: A Thief's End* et le spin-off *The Lost Legacy*, actuellement aussi en développement pour PS5, sortiront aussi sur PC début 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uncharted-4-...to-pc-in-2022/




Après la sortie de *Tales Of Arise* (le 10 Septembre), Bandai-Namco semble vouloir se lancer dans la production de remakes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050842701.html

Une démo jouable pour *Lost Judgment* sera bien disponible le 10 Septembre sur Playstation au Japon. Pas de mention du reste du monde ou de XBox pour le moment :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842707.html

*eFootball PES 2021 Mobile* a été téléchargé 450 millions de fois :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/4...050842717.html

La version pour consoles de nouvelle génération de *GTA 5* est retardée et sortira en Mars 2022 :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...rs-mois-383886

----------


## Baalim

> Sérieux, ça va être une exclu PS5 ?


Ce serait ironique  :tired:

----------


## Higgins

Tout cela est fort joli, mais ça ne me donne toujours pas envie de courir m'acheter une PS5 la bave aux lèvres.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce serait ironique





> Non non, il sera aussi sur PC :


 :tired: 



Il y avait déjà un paquet de trucs chelous sur Steam (dont deux comptes Baalim, c'est vous dire), mais ça je ne m'y attendais pas :

*ROUGH KUTS: The Thirsty Dead*, un jeu où on fait le montage d'un film. D'un vrai film, de 1974. Un bon gros nanar avec des filles pas très habillées. Noté 3,2/10 sur IMDB.




> This is a interactive version of a classic COLOR film with multiple story paths or choices to be made throughout the viewing.
> Your choices & actions help create your own version of the film. You're the director now!


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Thirsty_Dead/

Et c'est pas fini visiblement :




> *ROUGH KUTS* are all about bringing fun classic public domain films to a new audience and in a new format (INTERACTIVE GAMES!)
> 
> Look for more ROUGH KUTS titles on Steam!




Bon dénoncez-vous, lequel d'entre vous à fait *Les aventures de Fierot* ? C'est forcément un canard  :tired: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...res_de_Fierot/

----------


## Baalim

> 


Ça n'en reste pas moins ironique, vu que le jeu a vu le jour sur la première xbox avant de débarquer sur pc. 
Merci Bioware  :tired: 

PS : sur steam, ça doit plutôt être trois  ::ninja:: 



Bonne chance à ROUGH KUTS pour utiliser le pire service de streaming que j'ai pu tester  :Cryb:

----------


## KOUB

*Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* sortira le 25 Mars 2022 sur PS5. Probablement aussi sur les autres plateformes, mais ce n'est pas confirmé :

https://www.destructoid.com/heres-th...s-wonderlands/




*Forspoken*, connu précédemment sous le nom de Project Athia, a montré du gameplay :

https://www.destructoid.com/square-e...oken-gameplay/




Insomniac travaille sur un jeu *Wolverine* dont on ne sait rien pour le moment :

https://www.destructoid.com/wolverin...-at-insomniac/

Du gameplay pour *Project Eve* :

https://www.destructoid.com/project-...-game-trailer/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un dataminer curieux), *Halo Infinite* aura 23 cartes au lancement :

https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-infi...-to-dataminer/

*Crash Bandicoot* a 25 ans et Activision annoncera peut-être un truc bientôt :

https://www.gamesradar.com/crash-ban...h-anniversary/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau jeu *Twisted Metal* serait en développement pour sortir en même temps que la série télé annoncée en 2019 par PlayStation. Mmmmh, ça me rappelle un jeu de gestion de parc de dinosaures où y avait presque rien à gérer et qui a dû être bâclé pour sortir en même temps que le film ... Mais bon, ça pourrait bien se passer cette fois, si la rumeur est vraie :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-its-claimed/

L'*Atari VCS* permet d'accéder à tous les services de streaming de jeux vidéos (Google Stadia, Amazon Luna, Xbox Cloud Gaming, Nvidia GeForce Now, et Antstream Arcade, son propre service). C'est la première machine à le permettre ... En même temps, jouer directement sur la console ... heu ... :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/at.../1100-6496050/

*Amazon* veut améliorer son service de streaming de jeux vidéo Luna. Avec une chaine "familiale" contenant des jeux pour enfants, un abonnement retro-gaming, et d'autres offres :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/am.../1100-6496057/

*AbleGamers* a annoncé un événement annuel pour lever des fonds, Spawn2gether, qui commence cette année le 15 Septembre et dont le but est de lever 1 millions de dollars :

https://www.thegamer.com/ablegamers-...ve-fundraiser/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ab.../1100-6496075/





Le jeu de découpage de vaisseaux spatiaux *Hardspace: Shipbreaker*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, a reçu le deuxième acte de l'histoire :

https://www.thegamer.com/hardspace-s...rsight-update/

Le jeu de combats de voiture multijoueur *Keo* ouvre son accès anticipé le 23 Septembre et devrait sortir en version finale début 2022 :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...ess-this-month

----------


## Ruvon

> Bonne chance à ROUGH KUTS pour utiliser le pire service de streaming que j'ai pu tester


Non mais le pire c'est que c'est pas le premier ! Y en a déjà PLEIN des ROUGH KUTS : The Wasp Woman, Attack of the Giant Leeches... et évidemment : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Living_Dead/

La liste : https://store.steampowered.com/searc...r=ROUGH%20KUTS




> *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* sortira le 25 Mars 2022 sur PS5. Probablement aussi sur les autres plateformes, mais ce n'est pas confirmé :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/heres-th...s-wonderlands/


Si, c'est confirmé sur le site officiel du jeu où toutes les éditions, que ce soit XBox, PS4 ou EGS, sont dispos en précommande jusqu'au 24 mars.

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais le pire c'est que c'est pas le premier ! Y en a déjà PLEIN des ROUGH KUTS : The Wasp Woman, Attack of the Giant Leeches... et évidemment : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Living_Dead/
> 
> La liste : https://store.steampowered.com/searc...r=ROUGH%20KUTS


0.79 € le film à l'achat (sauf night, évidemment) ?
Au moins, ils sont agressifs.

Reste que le système est *POURRI*  :Boom: 

EDIT : J'ai rien dit. Il semblerait qu'ils utilisent leur propre logiciel.
RE-EDIT : certains commentaires évoquent tyranobuilder

----------


## Ruvon

> 0.79 € le film à l'achat (sauf night, évidemment) ?
> Au moins, ils sont agressifs.
> 
> Reste que le système est *POURRI* 
> 
> EDIT : J'ai rien dit. Il semblerait qu'ils utilisent leur propre logiciel.
> RE-EDIT : certains commentaires évoquent tyranobuilder


Je vais tous les acheter  :Vibre: 



*Remedy* a mis un système de comparaison de screenshots entre *Alan Wake* original et le Remastered sur la page officielle :

https://www.alanwake.com

----------


## Zerger

Rah le trailer de Tiny Tina  ::wub:: 
Je vais pas pouvoir dire non à du rab de Borderlands  :Vibre: 
Et Torgue qui joue du luthe quoi !!!

----------


## KOUB

La *Chine* durcit encore les conditions de parution des jeux vidéos, et annonce un ralentissement (et pas un gel) des approbations :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14590...ur-contenu.htm





La nouvelle bêta ouverte du MMORPG *New World* vient de commencer et durera jusqu'au 12 Septembre. Le jeu doit toujours sortir le 28 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14593...-y-acceder.htm

Une bande-annonce pour le mode Volta de *FIFA 22* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14593...ler-inedit.htm




Sam Raimi devait réaliser un 4ème film *Spiderman* ... Mais bon, vu le caca du 3ème, ça a été annulé. Un quatrième jeu était aussi prévu et avait commencé son développement. Obscure Gamers a mis la main sur un prototype :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14594...-de-fuiter.htm
https://www.obscuregamers.com/builddb/spider-man_4/




Des écoles anglaises ont mis en place des cours pour les enfants de 8 à 11 ans ... Dont le but est de leur apprendre à organiser un événement ... Ici, un tournoi sur *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe*. Le plan de cours est taillé pour ce jeu mais peut être adapté à d'autres :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14594...-scolaires.htm
https://www.thegamer.com/mario-kart-uk-schools/

Le RPG avec des cartes *Voice of Cards: The Isle Dragon Roars* a été annoncé par Square Enix avec du beau monde, dont Yoko Taro :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/squa...from-yoko-taro




Une bande-annonce sur les possibilités de tunning des voitures de *Hot Wheels Unleashed*, qui doit toujours sortir le 30 Septembre sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/hot-...zation-trailer




Le roguelike *Critadel* sortira sur PC  (Steam et EGS) le 13 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/crit...hes-october-13




La série de jeux *Nioh* atteint les 6 millions de ventes. Pour ceux qui aurait raté la nouvelle, le premier épisode est offert sur l'EGS :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/nioh...op-six-million

----------


## jilbi

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL-RfE-ioJ8


haaaaaaaaaaa  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  ::wub:: 




> Notre amie *Project EVE*, qui en novembre dernier nous avait bien fait marrer dans un débat sur la sexualisation des personnages qui commence ici à cause de moi : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13175030


Mais ... ça n'a rien à voir avec EVE online ! Je me suis fait avoir xD

----------


## cooly08

God of War Ragnarok je suis chaud patate. (Je suis moins chaud patate pour acheter une PS5 en revanche.)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non non, il sera aussi sur PC :


Ha ! Merci.  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

Ca bouge bien Forspoken. Pour une fois que du Square Enix me tente.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures avec des marionnettes *A Juggler’s Tale* sortira sur toutes les consoles et sur PC le 29 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/a-ju...s-september-29




Le jeu de survie *The Eternal Cylinder* sortira le 30 Septembre sur XBox One, PS4 et PC (en exclusivité EGS) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/the-...s-september-30




*Sonic Colors Ultimate* utilise Denuvo et la version PC a évidemment des problèmes, qui semblent de plus en plus habituels avec le service de protection contre le piratage :

https://www.dsogaming.com/articles/s...-issues-on-pc/




La parodie de Metal Gear Solid *UnMetal* sortira le 28 Septembre. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/metal...eptember-28th/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1203710/UnMetal/




Une nouvelle vidéo de gameplay pour *Forza Horizon 5*, qui sort en Novembre sur XBox et PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...n-2-new-races/




Ça va un peu mieux pour *GameStop*, qui perd toujours de l'argent, mais augmente ses ventes pour le deuxième trimestre de l'année fiscale 2021/2022 :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...-restructures/

Où Gian Paolo Vernocchi, le lead designer de *Dice Legacy*, le city-builder avec des dés sorti aujourd'hui, parle de son jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...dice-legacy-i-

----------


## 564.3

> Ca bouge bien Forspoken. Pour une fois que du Square Enix me tente.


Marrant, ils précisent que l'exclusivité Sony sur console est de 2 ans. Je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu ce genre de choses à la fin d'un trailer.

----------


## KOUB

Le schmup / Deckbuilder *Heck Deck* devrait sortir en 2021 sur PC et téléphones portables :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hec...ents-crayonnes




Le jeu de survies sans ennemis *Residual* a été annoncé sur PC et Switch. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/res...-alien-dangers

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1290780/Residual/




*Lego* a annoncé un énorme set Super Mario 64 de 2064 pièces pour 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...r-mario-64-set




Microsoft met à jour le firmware des *manettes de XBox One* pour rajouter quelques fonctionnalités des manettes XBox Series :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oller-features

Voici exclusivité de la journée. Mieux que le remake de Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic ... Voici ... Du gameplay pour le jeu *Peppa Pig*, sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...peppa-pig-game




*Football Manager 2022* a été annoncé sur les XBox, PC, iOS et Android, et sera sur le XBox Game Pass le jour de sa sortie, le 9 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/foot...os-and-android

*Dying Light 2 Stay Human* doit sortir le 7 Décembre toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et présente des histoires audio pour vous occuper en attendant :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14589...ter-humain.htm




Sans vraiment de surprise, ça crunchait sévère pendant le développement de *Metroid Prime*, il y a 20 ans :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ntendo-classic

Les bugs chez Bethesda, bon, c'est commun, mais alors quand ça touche les microtransactions de *Fallout 76*, ça devient ridicule. Enfin, encore plus que d'habitude :

https://kotaku.com/bethesda-un-delay...-de-1847643483

Un bouquin *Monsters in the Dark: The Making of X-COM: UFO Defense*, parlant de la création du premier jeu, est sorti :

https://www.pcgamer.com/x-com-book-e...s-in-the-dark/

*Young Horses* (Bugsnax) passe à la semaine de travail de 4 jours et 32 heures :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bugsnax-deve...our-day-weeks/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En parlant de Star Wars, c'est un peu l'Attaque des clones ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Suite aux annonces des nouvelles restrictions sur les jeux vidéos en Chine, les actions de *Tencent et Netease* se sont un peu cassés la gueule :

https://kotaku.com/chinese-gaming-gi...ami-1847645323

C'est le bordel chez *Wargaming*. Cette semaine, un employé a été viré pour un fiasco précédent, qui promettait d’inclure un navire en suivant les suggestions de joueurs populaires, ce qui n'a pas été le cas. Par solidarité, le community manager de World Of Tanks a démissionné, sans oublier de parler de la culture toxique dans le studio :

https://kotaku.com/wargaming-communi...rpo-1847648136

La plainte de *Quantic Dream* pour diffamation contre Le Monde et Mediapart est déboutée :













*Epic Games*, chafouin, demande gentiment à Apple de ré-ouvrir son compte développeur en Corée du Sud :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/09/e...n-south-korea/

Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Deathloop* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/deathloop-sh...n-new-trailer/

----------


## pipoop

J'ai du prendre une sacré cuite hier je vois plein de vidéos en boucle

----------


## Da-Soth

Bizarre l'annonce d'une série Twisted Metal ?!? On y raconte quoi ? Episode 1, un tractopelle démoli un humvee. Episode 2, il démolit un corbillard...

Ca sent le nanar.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortez le popcorn pour mater les pubs et ne dites pas de gros mots pendant que vous jouez, *NBA 2K22* est sorti.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/1644960

----------


## Baalim

> En parlant de Star Wars, c'est un peu l'Attaque des clones ce topic


C'est ce qui se passe lorsque les deux seuls mecs qui postent des news ont chacun mis l'autre en ignore list  ::trollface::

----------


## Vroum

> Sortez le popcorn pour mater les pubs et ne dites pas de gros mots pendant que vous jouez, *NBA 2K22* est sorti.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/1644960


On rappellera au passage que les grosses franchises sportives aiment beaucoup les joueurs pc et nous refilent encore une fois des versions old gen pour épargner nos machines de prolos.  ::trollface:: 
C'est donc cette année du FIFA et du NBA 2K21+1.

----------


## odji

> On rappellera au passage que les grosses franchises sportives aiment beaucoup les joueurs pc et nous refilent encore une fois des versions old gen pour épargner nos machines de prolos. 
> C'est donc cette année du FIFA et du NBA 2K21+1.


et ils ont raison, quand tu vois les stats des cg: https://store.steampowered.com/hwsur...lcome-to-Steam, c'est plus rentable d'optimiser pour une 960-1050-1060 qu'une rtx  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> et ils ont raison, quand tu vois les stats des cg: https://store.steampowered.com/hwsur...lcome-to-Steam, c'est plus rentable d'optimiser pour une 960-1050-1060 qu'une rtx


Genre c'est absolument pas possible de permettre aux jeux de profiter des CG récentes tout en laissant des options pour les plus faiblardes.

----------


## Shep1

> Ha ouais, c'est chaud Titanfall 2 oO C'est bien la premiere fois que je vois ça.


Il y a eu (où il y a encore) le même problème avec un gros hackeur qui a rendu TF1 injouable. Et EA n'a rien fait.  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est le moment de vendre Super Seducer 1 et 2 au PCC, c'est pile dans leurs objectifs.


 ::XD::

----------


## comodorecass

Je n'ai jamais eu de Playstation et je ne compte pas en avoir mais franchement c'était pas mal ce Showcase. Beaucoup d'annonce, c'est pas forcément très varié niveau jeux (en gros presque tous les jeux présentés étaient des jeux d'action à la 3ème personne) mais y'en a qui font envie. Je suppose qu'avec une télé 4K qui envoie y'a moyen de passer un bon moment je pense. 

Sinon j'avoue que les posts identiques avec les même vidéos postés à 20 minutes d'intervalles c'est assez curieux pour ne pas dire autre chose. Ca fait des pages très lourdes à charger parfois.

Le report de GTAV m'a fait bien rire, pour citer Oscar Lemaire :

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy du matin,

Quelques détails et screenshots pour *Kunio-kun no Sangokushi dayo: Zeiin Shuugou!* et ... heu ... bon ... La série a 35 ans ... Voilà :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/kuni...ls-screenshots



Le RPG *Monark* sortira en occident début 2022 sur PlayStations, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/mona...tion-confirmed
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/monark-second-trailer







La voix de Venom dans *Spiderman 2*, présenté lors de la conférence PlayStation, sera celle de Tony Todd (Candyman), et c'est la classe :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...yman-as-venom/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six Extraction*, qui va sortir en Janvier 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...eplay-trailer/

----------


## Ruvon

Mais oui, je me disais aussi qu'il manquait le trailer de "Tom Clancy's le monde il é maychan épisode 8972" dans la liste de la chaine Playstation hier soir...



*Focus* a changé de nom et fête ça avec des promos sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/focus

Une liste en spoiler pour pas pourrir la page :



Spoiler Alert! 


A Plague Tale: Innocence (Asobo Studio): 75% off
Battlefleet Gothic: Armada franchise (Tindalos Interactive) & DLCs: up to 80% off
Call of Cthulhu (Cyanide Studio): 75% off
Curse of the Dead Gods (Passtech Games): 33% off
Farming Simulator 19 (GIANTS Software) & DLCs: up to 60% off
GreedFall (Spiders Studio) & DLCs: up to 60% off
Hardspace: Shipbreaker (Blackbird Interactive): up to 33% off  (New Update: “The Admin Oversight”)
Hood: Outlaws & Legends (Sumo Newcastle) & editions and DLCs: up to 40% off (Season 1: Samhain and the Battle Pass now available)
Insurgency: Sandstorm (New World Interactive): 50% off (Latest Update: “Operation: Exodus”)
Necromunda: Hired Gun (Streumon Studio): up to 25% off
Necromunda: Underhive Wars (Rogue Factor) & DLCs: up to 66% off
Othercide (Lightbulb Crew): up to 60% off
Shady Part of Me (Douze Dixièmes): 50% off
Space Hulk: Deathwing – Enhanced Edition (Streumon Studio): 75% off
SnowRunner (Saber Interactive) franchise (MudRunner, SnowRunner, Editions and DLCs): up to 80% off
The Surge (Deck13 Interactive) franchise: up to 75% off
Vampyr (DONTNOD Entertainment): 75% off
Warhammer: Age of Sigmar - Storm Ground (Gasket Games): up to 50% off





Dean Hall, après DayZ, prépare *Icarus*, un survival multi. Un weekend de beta commence pour ceux qui ont déjà préco (les fous).

Le pitch :




> Icarus is a uniquely session-based PvE survival game for up to eight co-op players. Set on an Earth-like planet where terraforming failed, players explore, craft, build and survive against the elements as part of an interstellar goldrush. Initially equipped with nothing, players drop to the planet for missions lasting from hours to weeks, before returning to orbit to progress their character and tech for the next drop.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1149460/Icarus/






Square Enix sera évidemment au* Tokyo Game Show* le 1er octobre, avec des sous-titres en anglais dispos sur cette chaine Youtube : https://youtu.be/d-pJiL_wm1M

Ils parleront entre autres, mais évidemment, de :

Forspoken – Friday October 1 at 6:00AM PDT
STRANGER OF PARADISE FINAL FANTASY ORIGIN – Saturday, October 2 at 5:00AM PDT
FINAL FANTASY® VII THE FIRST SOLDIER – Sunday, October 3 at 1:30AM PDT

Le programme complet : https://www.jp.square-enix.com/tgs21/eu_na/stream/






> C'est ce qui se passe lorsque les deux seuls mecs qui postent des news ont chacun mis l'autre en ignore list


Ben non, sinon comment je fais pour vérifier que la niouze est pas déjà passée ?  ::ninja::

----------


## fantinoo

Ils ont bien changé Radiohead.

Maintenant ils s'associent à Epic Games !

----------


## banditbandit

> Le RPG *Monark* sortira en occident début 2022 sur PlayStations, Switch et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/06/mona...tion-confirmed
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/monark-second-trailer


En espérant que ça soit dans mes cordes.  :;):

----------


## Da-Soth

> *Focus* a changé de nom et fête ça avec des promos sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/focus
> 
> Une liste en spoiler pour pas pourrir la page :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Tellement de GOTY... J'espère que le CEO est fier en voyant cette si belle liste.

----------


## Ruvon

> En espérant que ça soit dans mes cordes.


Un jeu de mot royal  :Clap: 



*Lost in Random* est sorti et ça a l'air plutôt cool.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ost_in_Random/






Et puisqu'on est dans le jeu de dés et que j'ai aucune vergogne,* Dice Legacy*, sorti hier, est reviewé sur Dystopeek  ::ninja:: 

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/dice-legacy/



*The Signal State*, un "cerebral synthetizer puzzle-simulation", sortira le 23 septembre.

https://signalstate.io/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Signal_State/






*The Rewinder*, un point&click taoïste en pixel-art en Chine, avec voyages dans le temps, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../The_Rewinder/

----------


## Erkin_

> *The Signal State*, un "cerebral synthetizer puzzle-simulation", sortira le 23 septembre.
> 
> https://signalstate.io/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Signal_State/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQFTvuyfve8


Woh.  ::o: 
- Du synthé modulaire.
- Du skeuomorphisme.

C'est bon, je veux.

----------


## Ruvon

> *Epic Games*, chafouin, demande gentiment à Apple de ré-ouvrir son compte développeur en Corée du Sud :
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/09/e...n-south-korea/


*Apple*, sans surprise, renvoie Epic jouer au rageux dans son bac à sable.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...in-south-korea




> Woh. 
> - Du synthé modulaire.
> - Du skeuomorphisme.
> 
> C'est bon, je veux.


Ouais, ça a l'air bien sympa.




> Tellement de GOTY... J'espère que le CEO est fier en voyant cette si belle liste.


Il y a quand même A Plague Tale  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> *Apple*, sans surprise, renvoie Epic jouer au rageux dans son bac à sable.
> 
> https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...in-south-korea


Punaise, j'adore ce combat d'enflures.  ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ils ont bien changé Radiohead.
> 
> Maintenant ils s'associent à Epic Games !


Thom Yorke à toujours touché à tout donc ça ne m'étonne pas.
Puis pas touche à MON groupe !

----------


## cooly08

On va pas les increepminer pour si peu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

L'ancien CEO de Starbreeze (Payday), Sebastian Ahlskog, condamné pour délit d'initié si je ne dis pas de bêtises (il a vendu ses parts avant que l'entreprise coule, en gros), a été finalement relaxé et gardera son argent.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...rading-charges

----------


## Sorkar

Bordel son avocat c'est un champion du monde  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

*Saint Kotar*, un point&click kickstarté, sortira le 28 octobre.

Prologue dispo ici : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...e_Yellow_Mask/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1358530/Saint_Kotar/







> Bordel son avocat c'est un champion du monde


Carrément, je veux le même !

----------


## cooly08

> Carrément, je veux le même !


Et t'en as besoin pour quoi au juste ?  :tired:

----------


## Illynir

J'en ai plein si il veut:



Désolé

 ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Le MMO Coréen *Elyon* qui devait sortir chez nous à la fin du mois est repoussé au 20 octobre, ce qui évitera la collision frontale avec le New World d'Amazon.
Kakao Games annonce aussi un changement de dernière minute sur le modèle économique :
fini le Buy to Play avec une boutique de Free to Play, le jeu sera directement un Free to Play avec un cash shop idoine. 

Le dernier trailer du jeu :

----------


## Hazazel

Mini victoire pour Epic dans le procès contre Apple : le juge en charge de l'affaire vient d'enjoindre à Apple d'autoriser l'utilisation de systèmes de paiement tiers dans les applications distribuées sur l'App Store.

----------


## Ruvon

> Et t'en as besoin pour quoi au juste ?


Tu ne veux pas savoir  ::ninja:: 



*Tales of Arise* est donc sorti.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...ales_of_Arise/






Nouvelle vidéo de présentation du système de *Gamedec*, le RPG qui sortira très prochainement :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/917720/Gamedec/






Vidéo sur le lore de *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous* :




Le studio annonce 250 000 ventes. Le premier titre avait dépassé le million. Bon départ en tous cas.




> Owlcat Games and META Publishing announced with pride that Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous has surpassed 250,000 copies on PC alone during its first week of sales. As well as seeing more than double the number of concurrent players during the first weekend enjoying the game compared to Kingmaker launch!




Sorti hier dans l'indifférence générale (3 reviews sur Steam...) : *Hindsight 20/20 - Wrath of the Raakshasa*. Le trailer ne me fait pas lever un sourcil en même temps...






Nouvelle update du client *Steam*. Changements dans la librairie et nouvelle page de téléchargement. J'ai pas encore regardé ce que ça donne, vous me direz.

https://store.steampowered.com/oldnews/88497



L'update 1.6.0 vient de sortir pour le très bon *Fell Seal: Arbiter's Mark* que j'avais bien aimé et une promo pour fêter ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...42216942091005



Nouvelle chaîne Youtube pour *Canard PC*, celle où seront uplaodés tous les replay Twitch :





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCug...4hIKdqvreGM4tA

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est le bordel chez *Wargaming*. Cette semaine, un employé a été viré pour un fiasco précédent, qui promettait d’inclure un navire en suivant les suggestions de joueurs populaires, ce qui n'a pas été le cas. Par solidarité, le community manager de World Of Tanks a démissionné, sans oublier de parler de la culture toxique dans le studio :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/wargaming-communi...rpo-1847648136


Longue interview de Ramin Shokrizade, ancien employé de *Wargaming* et économiste de jeux sur Game Developer, sur le Dark Side de la monétisation dans leurs jeux :




> In this lengthy interview with Ramin Shokrizade, we spoke about his time at Wargaming.net and the mounting controversies facing the studio today over its monetization practices.








Présentation / Interview de *Factori*, un puzzle game centré sur la lettre I, par les devs, toujours sur Game Developper.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...n-i-factori-i-

https://stargardengames.itch.io/factori






Le récap de la semaine de *GameIndustry.biz*, avec évidemment des niouzes sur l'industrie déjà vues ici (c'est le principe d'un récap en même temps  ::ninja::  : l'ambiance chez Paradox, démission chez Tripwire, télétravail chez Dontnod...) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ek-in-business

----------


## cooly08

> Tu ne veux pas savoir


 :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Mini victoire pour Epic dans le procès contre Apple : le juge en charge de l'affaire vient d'enjoindre à Apple d'autoriser l'utilisation de systèmes de paiement tiers dans les applications distribuées sur l'App Store.


Sur le sujet : *Epic v. Apple case results in permanent injunction that could pry open the App Store*

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...-the-app-store

----------


## cooly08

> Nouvelle update du client *Steam*. Changements dans la librairie et nouvelle page de téléchargement. J'ai pas encore regardé ce que ça donne, vous me direz.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/oldnews/88497


C'est plus fonctionnel qu'avant, l'affichage des infos est plus détaillé/clair.
Au niveau design bouais. Faut s'habituer après une décennie sur l'ancien design.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nouvelle chaîne Youtube pour *Canard PC*, celle où seront uplaodés tous les replay Twitch :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCug...4hIKdqvreGM4tA


Canard PC étant ses tentacules sur l'Internet !  ::o:

----------


## Jeliel

> Mini victoire pour Epic dans le procès contre Apple : le juge en charge de l'affaire vient d'enjoindre à Apple d'autoriser l'utilisation de systèmes de paiement tiers dans les applications distribuées sur l'App Store.


Je ne partage pas le "mini".
C'est énorme pour l'écosysteme.

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne partage pas le "mini".
> C'est énorme pour l'écosysteme.


C'est également mon avis.
On doit tirer sérieusement la tronche chez apple.

----------


## Illynir

Je mets la news ici parce que je doute que Ruvon et KOUB en parle:

Un français un peu fou dont le pseudo est NOUG a traduit Xenosaga 1 et 3, et fait un patch UNDUB pour la version FR du 2 (La seule sortie en FR, me demandait pas pourquoi) ainsi que du 1 et 3 au passage.

Cette excellente trilogie PS2 que je recommande chaudement est donc maintenant en français avec le doublage japonais original (Ou US pour les mecs qui n'ont pas de goût). J'en avait fait un test dans le topic des jeux finis il y a de ça des années d'ailleurs.

Patch Xenosaga 1 => https://romhack.org/viewtopic.php?f=...a3d9b27aaa26be
Patch Xenosaga 2 => https://romhack.org/viewtopic.php?f=...a3d9b27aaa26be
Patch Xenosaga 3 => https://romhack.org/viewtopic.php?f=...a3d9b27aaa26be

Des années de travail donc n'hésitez pas à lui laisser un petit mot de remerciement les gars si vous êtes intéressé  ::): 

Une petite image pour donner envie  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Effectivement c'est pas une info que je serais allé chercher  ::P:  Mais c'est un sacré taf en effet.



*Twitch* se bouge enfin concrètement contre des organisateurs de "hate raid" et intente des procès contre des connards.




> The lawsuit accuses two anonymous users of “targeting black and LGBTQIA+ streamers with racist, homophobic, sexist and other harassing content” in violation of its terms of service.


L'histoire d'origine :

https://www.wired.com/story/twitch-s...ed-hate-raids/

Les reprises :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-sues-hate-...ers-1847653161

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ent-hate-raids

----------


## Illynir

C'est ça aussi de jouer les attaché de presse, ça va pas chercher les news dans les ruelles sombres de l'internet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est ça aussi de jouer les attaché de presse, ça va pas chercher les news dans les ruelles sombres de l'internet.


Ah non, c'est surtout que ça parle d'un truc qui ne m'intéresse pas du tout  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Si tu avais du goût ça se saurait et on le verrait dans ta sélection de news de toute façon.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Sur le sujet : *Epic v. Apple case results in permanent injunction that could pry open the App Store*
> 
> https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...-the-app-store


Pouvoir ajouter des liens et faire de la pub un peu partout est déjà mieux que d'avoir seulement le droit d'envoyer un email comme dans l'autre jugement, mais moins bien qu'en Corée du Sud.
Epic n'est pas satisfait non plus, ils veulent pouvoir remettre leur paiement direct dans l'appli. En passant, ils doivent payer 30% de ce qu'ils ont gagné pendant leur rupture de contrat avec Apple. Bon c'est peanuts pour eux.

Edit: J'avais raté que la juge disait en octobre que ce jugement pourrait avoir des ramifications sérieuses pour Sony, Nintendo et Microsoft.
Il y en a qui vont se retrouver avec encore plus de free to play, bourrés d'incitations à aller sur un système de paiement externe.

J'aime bien aussi la juge qui se félicite « This lucrative, $100 billion, market has not been fully tapped and is ripe for economic exploitation » en parlant du marché du jeu mobile à micro-transactions.
Pendant ce temps, en Chine ils brandissent le ban-hammer plutôt que se dire qu'il reste du jus dans le citron  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Si tu avais du goût ça se saurait et on le verrait dans ta sélection de news de toute façon. 
> 
> https://c.tenor.com/Vv8Z4J0XmzUAAAAC/popopo.gif


 :^_^:  'foiré  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Tyran

> Epic n'est pas satisfait non plus, ils veulent pouvoir remettre leur paiement direct dans l'appli. En passant, ils doivent payer 30% de ce qu'ils ont gagné pendant leur rupture de contrat avec Apple. Bon c'est peanuts pour eux.


Le problème, ce n'est pas l'amende en elle même, c'est le fait qu'Epic soit reconnu coupable de ne pas avoir respecté son contrat et qu'à aucun moment il n'est stipulé dans le jugement qu'Apple est contraint de remettre Fortnite sur l'app store.

----------


## Ruvon

Un peu de Konami lofi ?

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/kon...-chillstudy-to




> KONAMI lofi hiphop is a combination of Konami's video game music and laid-back lo-fi hip-hop beats. Produced and mastered by Japanese beat-maker DJ No.2.


Beginning Of The History (*GRADIUS* Chill Remix)
Machi (*GANBARE GOEMON* Chill Remix)
*Yie Ar KUNG-FU* (Yie Ar KUNG-FU Chill Remix)
Twinbee's Home Town Song (*TwinBee* Chill Remix)
Power of Anger (*Salamander* Chill Remix)
Challenger 1985 (*GRADIUS* Chill Remix)

----------


## 564.3

> Le problème, ce n'est pas l'amende en elle même, c'est le fait qu'Epic soit reconnu coupable de ne pas avoir respecté son contrat et qu'à aucun moment il n'est stipulé dans le jugement qu'Apple est contraint de remettre Fortnite sur l'app store.


Ah j'avais raté cette partie du jugement concernant la rupture de contrat. Enfin ce serait étonnant qu'Apple ne les ré-autorisent pas tôt ou tard. Déjà faudra peut-être attendre que le procès finisse vraiment, après les recours.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Oxenfree* a été mis à jour pour rajouter du teasing des méchants d'Oxenfree II, qui doit sortir l'année prochaine :

https://www.ign.com/articles/oxenfre...l-game-updates

Le mod HD pour *Runescape* 117scape, initialement bloqué par Jagex puis en fait non, sortira le 13 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/Runelite-HD-...rses-decision/

*Pathfinder : Wrath of the Righteous* atteint les 250.000 ventes sur PC, une semaine après sa sortie :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050842777.html

Ça va très très bien pour *Frontier Developments* (Elite Dangerous, Planet Coaster, Jurassic World Evolution, Planet Zoo) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050842781.html

Le jeu d'araignée mignonne *Webbed* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://kotaku.com/this-game-could-g...a-s-1847651661




Cory Barlog, le directeur du God Of War sorti en 2018 (et de God Of War 2 en 2007), a laissé sa place à Eric Williams pour *God Of War: Ragnarok*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PlayStation 4 et 5 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-for-ragnarok/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Alan Wake Remastered* pourrait conduire au développement d'Alan Wake 2 par Remedy, édité par Epic Games :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...l-its-claimed/

Alors, il y a eu une bande-annonce pour *God Of War Ragnarok* pendant la conférence PlayStation et une présentation de concepts un peu partout. Thor est gros, y a une femme noire, et les cons hurlent :

https://www.thegamer.com/god-of-war-...-look-at-thor/
https://www.thegamer.com/god-of-war-...i-black-woman/





La sortie du MMORPG *Elyon* est retardée au 20 Octobre. Le modèle économique change aussi, le jeu passant en free-to-play avec une boutique in-game. Ceux qui ont fait l'erreur de pré-commander (on vous dit pourtant souvent de pas le faire, hein) seront remboursés ... en monnaie du jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/elyon-delay...-free-to-play/





Un tas d'artistes ont collaboré pour la bande-son de *Life Is Strange: True Colors*, qui doit sortir demain ... Et les deux morceaux chantés par l’héroïne dans le jeu ne seront pas sous-titrés en raison de la limitation du copyright :

https://www.thegamer.com/life-is-str...bridgers-dido/
https://www.thegamer.com/life-is-str...g-alexs-songs/

Mise à jour du client *Steam* aujourd'hui, avec modifications de la page de téléchargement et de l'organisation du stockage des données :

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-downl...torage-update/

Du gameplay pour *Metroid Dread*, qui sort le 8 Octobre sur Switch ... Ouais et présentation des Amiibos aussi :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14597...la-terreur.htm




Le youtubeur Mysticat a fait un cercle puis une sphère sans mod dans *Minecraft* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14598...s-sans-mod.htm




Comme tous les six mois, Hideki Kamiya rassure, *Bayonetta 3* n'est pas mort et continue tranquillement son développement :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14600...tinumgames.htm

Le jeu de bastion *Omen of Sorrow*, sorti en 2018 sur PS4, en 2019 sur l'EGS, sortira le 15 Septembre sur XBox One et plus tard sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/omen...oming-to-steam




Une vidéo d'avancement sur le remake de *Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness* sous Unreal Engine 4 fait par des fans :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-4/




La prochaine preview du mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* aura lieu le 24 Septembre. Il faut s'inscrire avant le 13 pour y participer :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...t-for-24th-sep

Des nouvelles de *FIFA 22*, je sais que ça vous passionne. EA a signé l'exclusivité de 16 équipes italiennes, mais il en manque 4 : Juventus, Roma, Lazio, et Atalanta. Je me doute que ce ne sont pas les bons noms d'équipe, mais comme je me fous complètement du football professionnel, j'ai pas envie de chercher. 

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-serie-a-teams
https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-juv...lazio-missing/

----------


## KOUB

Far Cry 6 sortira le 7 Octobre, et 3 DLC ont déjà été annoncé, permettant de jouer les méchants de précédents jeux (Vaas Montenegro, Pagan Min, et Joseph Seed). Par la suite, il y aura d'autres DLC avec Rambo, Stranger Things (?) et ... Danny Trejo :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...launch-content




L'action-RPG *Hindsight 20/20 – Wrath of the Raakshasa*, développé par des anciens de BioWare, ArenaNet, et Sucker Punch, est sorti sur Steam et toutes les consoles :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/hinds...able-on-steam/




Où ça parle du mode carrière de *Gran Turismo 7*, qui sort le 4 Mars 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ismo-7s-career

Les jeux d'aventures *The Rewinder* et *Kraken Academy!!* sont sorti aujourd'Hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rew...yage-souvenirs




https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kra...-decole-arrive




Le point'n'click *The Many Pieces of Mr. Coo* a été annoncé sur PC pour cet Automne :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/man...-univers-barre




*Uber* a été condamné au civil à payer 180.000 euros de dommages et intérêts à 910 chauffeurs de taxi et leurs syndicats pour concurrence déloyale, concernant l'application UberPop, qui mettait en contact clients et chauffeurs particuliers sans aucune formation entre Février 2014 et Juillet 2015. Ça se rajoute aux 150.000 euros d'amende que la société avait pris suite au procès de 2015 :

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...4189_3224.html

*Apple* ne peut plus obliger les éditeurs d'applications à utiliser leur système de paiement et donc à leur payer 30% de gabelle. Apple couine. Tim Sweeney aussi :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html
https://www.polygon.com/22666910/epi...store-payments
https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/10/e...against-apple/
https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-to-...trial-verdict/
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/apple...b09519c5044f8d

Apple a refusé de réintégrer *Fortnite* à sa boutique en Corée du Sud :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-south-korea

*Twitch* poursuit ceux qui semblent être les deux abrutis qui organisent des "hate raids" :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-sues-hate-...ers-1847653161
https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-sues...nst-streamers/

Le monde va mal. 101 singes qui s'ennuient générés par ordinateur en NFT ... 24.4 millions de dollars aux enchères :

https://gizmodo.com/101-bored-ape-nf...ion-1847652032

*Apple* a viré la manager qui s'est plainte publiquement de harcélement, d'intimidation et d'absence de réaction quand elle a contacté les RH :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-fires-prog...ras-1847649269

*Epic Games* ferme le service de chat vidéo Houseparty, acheté en 2019 et intégré à Fortnite l'année dernière :

https://www.pcgamer.com/epic-is-clos...-chat-service/

L'ancien patron financier de *Starbreeze* a été relaxé en appel de son procès pour délit d'initié. Un mois après avoir quitté la compagnie, en Novembre 2018, il avait vendu ses actions. À ce moment, Starbreeze était dans le caca financièrement, et a annoncé une violente restructuration en Décembre 2018, qui a mené à la chute stratosphérique du prix des actions. Le timing était pour le moins suspicieux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/former-starb...hed-on-appeal/

----------


## mithrandir3

> *Apple* ne peut plus obliger les éditeurs d'applications à utiliser leur système de paiement et donc à leur payer 30% de gabelle. Apple couine. Tim Sweeney aussi :
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html
> https://www.polygon.com/22666910/epi...store-payments
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/10/e...against-apple/
> https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-to-...trial-verdict/
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/apple...b09519c5044f8d


La plupart de ces articles écrivent n'importe quoi manifestement.

----------


## 564.3

En fait Tim Sweeney considère que Fortine ne retournera sur l'iOS App Store qu'une fois qu'ils pourront remettre leur achat de v-bucks "in-app". Visiblement le système externe ne les satisfait pas, même s'ils ont le droit d'en faire la pub dans l'appli maintenant.

https://twitter.com/TimSweeneyEpic/s...70846545809410



> Fortnite will return to the iOS App Store when and where Epic can offer in-app payment in fair competition with Apple in-app payment, passing along the savings to consumers.


Plus qu'à attendre de voir ce que donnent les recours, mais j'y crois encore moins qu'avant à cette histoire. Ça pourrait peut-être passer en Europe par contre, la Corée du Sud a ouvert la brèche même si faudra voir comment ça sera appliqué au final.

----------


## mithrandir3

Ce n’est  pas Epic qui peut décider si ou quand Fortnite peut retourner sur le store Apple, mais Apple. Sweeney peut dire ce qu’il veut.

----------


## Maalak

Moui, là, je dirais qu'un juge pourrait aussi arriver à l'imposer s'il estime qu'il y a une discrimination ciblée sur Epic de la part d'Apple.

----------


## KOUB

> La plupart de ces articles écrivent n'importe quoi manifestement.


La première partie du tweet :





En gros, les deux ont perdu, c'est la fête.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Uber a été condamné au civil à payer 180.000 euros de dommages et intérêts à 910 chauffeurs de taxi et leurs syndicats pour concurrence déloyale, concernant l'application UberPop, qui mettait en contact clients et chauffeurs particuliers sans aucune formation entre Février 2014 et Juillet 2015. Ça se rajoute aux 150.000 euros d'amende que la société avait pris suite au procès de 2015 :
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...4189_3224.html


Indiana Koub et la news perdu  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> La plupart de ces articles écrivent n'importe quoi manifestement.


Quelle surprise que Venture Beat et PCGamer profitent de la moindre occasion pour écrire qu'Epic a gagné quelque chose, même à tort.  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour le tweet de Schreier.

----------


## jilbi

> Le jeu de *bastion* Omen of Sorrow, sorti en 2018 sur PS4, en 2019 sur l'EGS, sortira le 15 Septembre sur XBox One et plus tard sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/omen...oming-to-steam
> 
> https://youtu.be/njn_HAIo0eU


Tssss,  j'ai cru que c'etait un jeu de gestion de forteresse, la deception fût grande   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Ruvon

> Tssss,  j'ai cru que c'etait un jeu de gestion de forteresse, la deception fût grande


Apparemment pour ceux qui ont joué au jeu aussi la déception fut grande  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Quelle surprise que Venture Beat et PCGamer profitent de la moindre occasion pour écrire qu'Epic a gagné quelque chose, même à tort. 
> 
> Merci pour le tweet de Schreier.


C'est l'interprétation de Schreier, hein  ::): 
Perso, j'ai un peu du mal à y voir une défaite pour Epic quand une brèche béante a été ouverte dans l'écosystème apple et, à terme, ceux de google et des fabricants de consoles.

La demande d'Epic portait sur une baisse des redevances Apple. Là, le juge tranche en expliquant qu'il n'y aura pas de réduction mais qu'on pourra carrément passer outre. Je vois difficilement comment Epic pourrait s'en plaindre.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le jugement est disponible en intégralité ici :
https://s3.documentcloud.org/documen...-judgement.pdf

Entre autres, je note celui-ci, qui ne va pas plaire à Nintendo, Ms et Sony :




> Indeed, while the Court finds no basis for the specific rate chosen by Apple (i.e., the 30%
> rate) based on the record, the Court still concludes that Apple is entitled to some compensation
> for use of its intellectual property

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est l'interprétation de Schreier, hein 
> Perso, j'ai un peu du mal à y voir une défaite pour Epic quand une brèche béante a été ouverte dans l'écosystème apple et, à terme, ceux de google et des fabricants de consoles.
> 
> La demande d'Epic portait sur une baisse des redevances Apple. Là, le juge tranche en expliquant qu'il n'y aura pas de réduction mais qu'on pourra carrément passer outre. Je vois difficilement comment Epic pourrait s'en plaindre.
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le jugement est disponible en intégralité ici :
> https://s3.documentcloud.org/documen...-judgement.pdf
> 
> Entre autres, je note celui-ci, qui ne va pas plaire à Nintendo, Ms et Sony :


Je vois une défaite pour Apple, pas une victoire pour Epic qui ne peut pas, dans la situation actuelle, en profiter puisqu'ils ont été reconnus coupables d'avoir enfreint les conditions d'utilisation de l'Apple store  :;): 

C'est une possibilité intéressante pour tous les autres, pas pour Epic  ::ninja::

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Je mets la news ici parce que je doute que Ruvon et KOUB en parle:
> 
> Un français un peu fou dont le pseudo est NOUG a traduit Xenosaga 1 et 3, et fait un patch UNDUB pour la version FR du 2 (La seule sortie en FR, me demandait pas pourquoi) ainsi que du 1 et 3 au passage.
> 
> Cette excellente trilogie PS2 que je recommande chaudement est donc maintenant en français avec le doublage japonais original (Ou US pour les mecs qui n'ont pas de goût). J'en avait fait un test dans le topic des jeux finis il y a de ça des années d'ailleurs.
> 
> Patch Xenosaga 1 => https://romhack.org/viewtopic.php?f=...a3d9b27aaa26be
> Patch Xenosaga 2 => https://romhack.org/viewtopic.php?f=...a3d9b27aaa26be
> Patch Xenosaga 3 => https://romhack.org/viewtopic.php?f=...a3d9b27aaa26be
> ...


Wow chapeau.
Par contre je ne pense pas avoir ni le temps ni l'envie de relancer toute la série.
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c'est une trilogie qui a été faite par Monolith Software qui a été fondé par les créateurs de Xenogears après avoir quitté Square Soft  pour être édité par Namco avant d'être racheté par Nintendo pour faire les Xenoblade.
Et si ça vous intéresses, sachez tout de même que ce sont des j-rpg très linéaires avec des systèmes de combats sympathiques mais pas ouf. Le seul truc que cette trilogie a pour elle, ce sont ses personnages qui pour beaucoup comptent parmi les plus mémorables que j'ai put croiser dans un jeux vidéo et une histoire qui sort allégrement des sentiers battus même si elle a un arrière goût d'inachevé (il devait y avoir 6 épisodes au lieu de 3). Ah et les ost sont belles.
PS: J'allais oublier: Cette série m'a beaucoup aidé à comprendre plusieurs concepts philosophiques de Nietzsche (d'ailleurs chaque épisode porte le nom d'un des recueils du philosophe). Et de Jung accessoirement.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je vais tous les acheter


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Living_Dead/

Ouais fais donc ça et tu nous diras ce que t'en penses.

----------


## Baalim

> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Living_Dead/
> 
> Ouais fais donc ça et tu nous diras ce que t'en penses.


A noter que ce sont des versions "interactives" des films...

----------


## 564.3

> Perso, j'ai un peu du mal à y voir une défaite pour Epic quand une brèche béante a été ouverte dans l'écosystème apple et, à terme, ceux de google et des fabricants de consoles.


La brèche c'est seulement de pouvoir faire de la pub pour leurs systèmes de vente externe, qui existent déjà depuis des années.
C'est surtout pour ça qu'ils râlent et voulait de la vente "in-app", en gros un bouton à presser impulsivement et qui pompe immédiatement sur un moyen de paiement pré-enregistré.
Là faut acheter des cartes à la con et les enregistrer sur son compte via leur site web. Ils vont peut-être pouvoir améliorer le flux, mais ça ne sera pas un simple clic pour payer sa dose et l'utiliser. Edit: et les gens vont continuer de craquer pour le paiement direct d'Apple, qui récupérera toujours ses 30%





> Ce n’est  pas Epic qui peut décider si ou quand Fortnite peut retourner sur le store Apple, mais Apple. Sweeney peut dire ce qu’il veut.


Là ce qu'il dit c'est que même si le juge avait ordoné à Apple de republier Fortnite, Epic aurait refusé tant qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de mettre leur payement in-app.


Au final la vraie brèche est en Corée du Sud, je suis surtout curieux de voir comment ça va finir là bas. Aux USA c'est mort.

----------


## mithrandir3

> C'est surtout pour ça qu'ils râlent et voulait de la vente "in-app", en gros un bouton à presser impulsivement et qui pompe immédiatement sur un moyen de paiement pré-enregistré.


Ca envoie du rève  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Ca envoie du rève


Sinon, tu as le même mais d'une couleur différente qui envoie directement du pognon à Apple. J'ai du mal à voir en quoi ça serait préférable.



@ 564.3 

En l'état, oui mais, à la lecture de ce passage, je soupçonne que les lignes vont bouger dans les prochaines années.
Apple ne peut plus être le troll posté au milieu du pont qui rackette tous les gueux qui se pointent. Et reconnaître le principe me semble être l'apport principal de ce jugement.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Sinon, tu as le même mais d'une couleur différente qui envoie directement du pognon à Apple. J'ai du mal à voir en quoi ça serait préférable.


J'ai du mal à voir en quoi les microtransactions qui pourrissent de plus en plus les jeux depuis un bout de temps c'est cool, quelle que soit la plateforme par laquelle elles passent.

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, tu as le même mais d'une couleur différente qui envoie directement du pognon à Apple. J'ai du mal à voir en quoi ça serait préférable.


Pour Epic c'est préférable de récupérer 100% du pognon qu'ils arrivent à soutirer aux baleines plutôt que lâcher 30% à Apple. C'est la base du procès.

Edit: Par contre je crains un biais en faveur des free to play, au cas où il y a moyen de contourner efficacement les frais lors des transations in-app mais pas pour les achats frontaux. Bon au pire on reviendrait à l'époque des sharewares (démo free to play, paiement unique pour réellement débloquer le jeu), pour ceux qui resteraient sérieux sans vouloir rater le train.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Pour Epic c'est préférable de récupérer 100% du pognon qu'ils arrivent à soutirer aux baleines plutôt que lâcher 30% à Apple. C'est la base du procès.


Quel monde merveilleux.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour Epic c'est préférable de récupérer 100% du pognon qu'ils arrivent à soutirer aux baleines plutôt que lâcher 30% à Apple. C'est la base du procès.


Oui, j'avais quelque peu saisi l'enjeu  ::): 
Ce que je disais, c'était que payer des dlc à Epic ou Apple, c'était bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet

----------


## 564.3

> Oui, j'avais quelque peu saisi l'enjeu 
> Ce que je disais, c'était que payer des dlc à Epic ou Apple, c'était bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet


Ouais du point de vue utilisateur c'est pareil, donc autant utiliser le système le plus simple/immédiat. D'où le procès parce qu'Epic ne peut pas le proposer.
On tourne un peu en rond là, j'ai du rater un virage  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Ouais du point de vue utilisateur c'est pareil, donc autant utiliser le système le plus simple/immédiat. D'où le procès parce qu'Epic ne peut pas le proposer.
> On tourne un peu en rond là, j'ai du rater un virage


Du point de vue utilisateur, n'est-ce pas plus sain de savoir où va notre pognon, plutôt que de cliquer directement sur "Acheter" ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais du point de vue utilisateur c'est pareil, donc autant utiliser le système le plus simple/immédiat. D'où le procès parce qu'Epic ne peut pas le proposer.
> On tourne un peu en rond là, j'ai du rater un virage


Humm, sauf erreur de ma part, avant les premières tentatives d'Epic pour contourner les marketplaces officiels (notamment avec l'installateur fortnite sur android), et ce procès, il me semble justement qu'il n'était aucunement question d'utiliser un autre moyen de paiement que ceux mis en place par Google/Apple et donc aucune possibilité de contourner la dime.

Les deux décisions US et coréenne sont, à ma connaissance, des premières qui devraient légitimement inquiéter aussi bien Apple que Google, Sony, Nintendo ou Ms.

----------


## Maalak

Qu'est-ce qui empêcherait les éditeurs de pratiquer des prix moins élevés sur leur site que ce qu'ils proposent directement dans l'application, de façon à pousser les acheteurs à y aller ?
Il ne me semble pas que le jugement impose qu'il y ait égalité entre les deux.
Et ne dites pas que cela se ressentirait sur les marges, il n'ont qu'à augmenter les tarifs in-app au lieu de baisser ceux sur leur site, ainsi il conserveraient le même niveau de gain.

----------


## Ruvon



----------


## Ruvon

La fuite des cerveaux continue chez *Stadia*, et même si cette fois le "Director of Games" Jack Buser (ancien de Playstation où il a bossé sur le PS Home et le PS Plus) est recyclé dans une autre division de Google donc reste dans le groupe, ça doit commencer à faire de l'écho dans les bureaux quand on dit bonjour.

Son rôle était de lier des partenariats avec des éditeurs pour ajouter des exclus au catalogue de Stadia, des gens "au courant de rien du tout mais aux conclusions plutôt cohérentes"  ::ninja::  en déduisent que le service de streaming de jeux de Google s'orientera dorénavant plutôt vers le rôle de plateforme pour les "third-party game companies".

https://kotaku.com/google-stadia-los...xec-1847658232

----------


## mithrandir3

> La fuite des cerveaux continue chez *Stadia*, et même si cette fois le "Director of Games" Jack Buser (ancien de Playstation où il a bossé sur le PS Home et le PS Plus) est recyclé dans une autre division de Google donc reste dans le groupe, ça doit commencer à faire de l'écho dans les bureaux quand on dit bonjour.
> 
> Son rôle était de lier des partenariats avec des éditeurs pour ajouter des exclus au catalogue de Stadia, des gens "au courant de rien du tout mais aux conclusions plutôt cohérentes"  en déduisent que le service de streaming de jeux de Google s'orientera dorénavant plutôt vers le rôle de plateforme pour les "third-party game companies".
> 
> https://kotaku.com/google-stadia-los...xec-1847658232





> Google explained to ZDNet that this was good for Stadia, spinning this departure as a way to bring “new partnership and product opportunities” to both Stadia and Google’s overall cloud services


Niveau de bullshit corporate = overdrive. Je me demande si les mecs qui écrivent ces communiqués délirants prennent des drogues avant.

----------


## Ruvon

Des nouvelles pages Steam :



*Combat League*, donc là on ne s'emmerde même plus, on prend tout ce qui dépasse et on fourre tout dans le même pot.




> A modern take on Speedball; take some Rocket League, add a little World of Tanks, sprinkle some Pro Skater skills, stunts and combos and you have Combat League! Unleash modern combat vehicles, armed with powerful weapons, and roll out onto the field in this arcade elimination soccer mash-up.


Campagne Kickstarter en cours : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../combat-league








Pas trouvé de trailer sur Youtube alors vous cliquerez ici :

https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...movie_max.webm

*Visite virtuelle de l'Assemblée nationale*, pour les possesseurs de casque VR. A bientôt après mon ban pour politique française  ::ninja::  Déconnez pas, je plaisantais, non, lâchez moi, à l'ai

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Quel monde merveilleux.


Ce sont des gens très riches qui se battent contre des gens encore plus riches pour gagner plus de fric qu'eux.
Epic a eu beau jouer les robins des bois contre le despote de pomme, ça reste juste des requins comme ceux qu'ils fustigent. Même si ils sont très forts pour faire parler d'eux et susciter l'adhésion (la hausse du budget marketing suite au succès de fortnite est sûrement une coïncidence).
Mais bon, y'a rien d'étonnant à cela dans une économie capitalisme.

----------


## 564.3

> Humm, sauf erreur de ma part, avant les premières tentatives d'Epic pour contourner les marketplaces officiels (notamment avec l'installateur fortnite sur android), et ce procès, il me semble justement qu'il n'était aucunement question d'utiliser un autre moyen de paiement que ceux mis en place par Google/Apple et donc aucune possibilité de contourner la dime.
> 
> Les deux décisions US et coréenne sont, à ma connaissance, des premières qui devraient légitimement inquiéter aussi bien Apple que Google, Sony, Nintendo ou Ms.


Jusqu'à présent ils utilisent un système de cartes lié au compte Epic et pas à la plateforme https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/f...kscard?lang=fr
Visiblement on peut jouer sur plusieurs plateformes avec le même compte, il suffit d'acheter sur PC pour qu'Apple/Google ne touchent pas les 30%.
Ils ont déjà 2 moyens de contournement, mais pour eux ça semble important d'avoir leur bouton "achat compulsif instantané" directement intégré.

C'est pour ça qu'ils sont déçus du jugement aux USA (contournement à peine mieux enrobé) et tannent Apple pour profiter du jugement de Corée du Sud (achat direct).

Edit: d'ailleurs quand ils ont tenté leur tours de force avec les 2 boutons, ils ont tout mis en promo sauf les moyens de paiement surtaxés (bizarre sur console, mais ils ont peut-être négocié un meilleur cut que 30%... et sur les cartes physiques il y a les frais du revendeur aussi)
https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/e...-to-20-percent

----------


## Higgins

> pour eux ça semble important d'avoir leur bouton "achat compulsif instantané" directement intégré.


"Les jeunes sont des cons, ils passent leur vie dans des arcades.
Ce sont des rats de laboratoire appuyant sur un levier pour faire tomber le millier.
Mais tant qu'ils allongent la monnaie on s'en contrefiche."

Si les jeunes d'aujourd'hui avaient vu Wayne's World, ils se méfieraient un peu plus des Noé Vanderhoff de ce monde.

----------


## Ruvon

Toujours en différé du procès, la définition d'un jeu vidéo par la juge Yvonne Gonzalez :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...of-video-games




> "At a bare minimum, video games appear to require some level of interactivity or involvement between the player and the medium. In other words, a game requires that a player be able to input some level of a command or choice which is then reflected in the game itself. This gaming definition contrasts to other forms of entertainment, which are often passive forms enjoyed by consumers (eg. films, television, music). Video games are also generally graphically rendered or animated, as opposed to being recorded level or via motion capture as in films and television."
> The document goes on to note that, "Beyond this minimum, the video gaming market appears highly electic and diverse. Indeed, neither Mr. Sweeney's nor Mr. Kosmynka's descriptions, which focus on linear narratives and competitive modes, captures the diversity of gaming that appears to exist in the gaming industry today."
> 
> I think that's a pretty fair, and kind, definition of the breadth of video games. There are even footnotes attached which offer further clarification. For example, on the issue of games being "generally graphically rendered or animated," the judgement notes that "the Court understands that some games, such as older Mortal Kombat games, have utilized motion capture technology in rendering graphics and animations in the game." Presumably no one has shown Judge Yvonne Gonzalez Her Story.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Les placements de produits pour les piles Energizer et Verizon de la version originale d'*Alan Wake* seront "retirés et remplacés". C'est moi, où ça ne veut pas exactement dire qu'il n'y aura pas de placement de produits ? :

https://kotaku.com/alan-wake-remaste...rie-1847658945

Certains types de triche mèneront à un ban automatisé sur *Destiny 2* depuis la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.gamesradar.com/destiny-2...osiris-return/

Platinum Games voudrait bien porter *Star Fox Zero*, sorti en 2016, sur Switch :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ero-to-switch/

Le plateformer 2D *Castlevania: Grimoire of Souls* sorttira le 17 Septembre sur Apple Arcade :

https://www.thegamer.com/castlevania...-apple-arcade/

La console portable *Analogue Pocket* est retardée à Décembre 2021. De base, la console doit permettre de jouer aux jeux Game Boy sur cartouche et des adaptateurs devraient être disponible pour les jeux Neo Geo Pocket Color, Game Gear et Atari Lynx :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-december-2021

Les serveurs du TPS multijoueur *Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade* ont fermé hier. Je mets un lien vers Coin-coin PC et le résumé de la critique de Kahn Lust à la sortie :

http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/revi...00a8fae52.html

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...omes-to-an-end

Il semble qu'EA et Bioware n'ont rien à voir avec le remake de *Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...or-some-reason









Des images de *Redfall*, le jeu qui ressemblait à un Left 4 Dead avec des vampires (je vous remets la bande-annonce), ont fuité ... Et il semblerait donc que ça va être un looter-shooter en fait :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ll-leak-online
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=1475e3395e8d




Ça va bien pour *Tales Of Arise*, sorti avant-hier, qui a eu un pic à 45.680 joueurs simultanés sur Steam hier :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...flyer-on-steam

Voici les 16 premières minutes de gameplay de *Lost Judgment* :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/firs.../2300-6456202/




Des screenshots pour *Elden Ring*, un petit jeu qui doit sortir le 21 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...or-elden-ring/



Un contributeur de Forbes a listé les 36 points qu'il trouve important dans le rapport du jugement de 185 pages du procès Epic/Apple :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoe...h=3f8631b8fb3f

----------


## Erkin_

> Des images de *Redfall*, le jeu qui ressemblait à un Left 4 Dead avec des vampires (je vous remets la bande-annonce), ont fuité ... Et il semblerait donc que ça va être un looter-shooter en fait :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ll-leak-online
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=1475e3395e8d


J'ai une confiance quasi aveugle en Harvey Smith/Ricardo Bare, mais ça fait mal de voir des items avec système de rareté + du scrap.

Cooly simulator 2022.

----------


## cooly08

OMG. TheHunter mais avec des appareils photo à la place des fusils ! C'est parfait.  ::love:: 

Bon en revanche c'est Playway derrière. Simulator n°876.  ::sad:: 

Merci pour l'info. Je vais quand même suivre ça.  :;): 

N'empêche si Avalanche faisait un truc similaire mais avec le moteur de theHunter Call of the Wild...  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

> J'ai une confiance quasi aveugle en Harvey Smith/Ricardo Bare, mais ça fait mal de voir des items avec système de rareté + du scrap.
> 
> Cooly simulator 2022.


Encore du Playway, autant dire que ça ne sortira jamais et que ce trailer est du bullshit complet, pour ceux qui en doutait.

----------


## Erkin_

> OMG. TheHunter mais avec des appareils photo à la place des fusils ! C'est parfait. 
> 
> Bon en revanche c'est Playway derrière. Simulator n°876. 
> 
> Merci pour l'info. Je vais quand même suivre ça. 
> 
> N'empêche si Avalanche faisait un truc similaire mais avec le moteur de theHunter Call of the Wild...


J'ai noté exactement les deux mêmes points sur la news de nofrag.  ::P:  https://forum.nofrag.com/viewtopic.p...51805#p1351805
Il y a un pseudo petit appareil photo sur The hunter (sans réglages). Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ton flickr n'était pas inondé de screenshots de The hunter !

----------


## Ruvon

*Legendary Hoplite*, du Tower Defense avec un certain style.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ndary_Hoplite/






Du gameplay de combat pour *Astria Ascending* :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ria_Ascending/






Nouveau trailer pour *Dwerve* (dont un prologue est dispo) :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1132760/Dwerve/






15 ans après la hype, un jeu de baston *Among Us* est sorti :

https://starcutter.itch.io/among-us-arena

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2021/...g-game-combos/






*Ruin Raiders* sortira le 14 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Ruin_Raiders/

----------


## cooly08

> *Legendary Hoplite*, du Tower Defense avec un certain style.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ndary_Hoplite/
> 
> https://youtu.be/_Wu2tIdarXw


Ah c'est un genre de Plants vs Zombies.  ::o: 
Un chouette jeu mobile. Dommage qu'ils aient sorti le deux en un f2p dégueulasse.

----------


## Ruvon

*Core Keeper*, une sorte de Stardew Valley en multi (on y mine, build, craft, farm...) en multi jusqu'à 8 et souterrain, a ouvert l'accès au playtest sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1621690/Core_Keeper/

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/core-...-beta-sign-up/

----------


## cooly08

> J'ai noté exactement les deux mêmes points sur la news de nofrag.  https://forum.nofrag.com/viewtopic.p...51805#p1351805
> Il y a un pseudo petit appareil photo sur The hunter (sans réglages). Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ton flickr n'était pas inondé de screenshots de The hunter !


Ouais, je ne m'y suis jamais vraiment mis.

----------


## Erkin_

Nouveau tactical shooter, inspiré des anciens R6/Ghost recon.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lood_Brothers/

----------


## Ruvon

Tous les vendredis, c'est le *#AdventureGameFriday* sur Twitter.





Celui de cette semaine est plutôt intéressant quand on aime les jeux d'aventure, hosté par les auteurs de Chicken Police. On y découvre quelques titres à venir :


*Vlad Circus*, le prochain jeu des auteurs de Nine Witches: Family Disruption.

*The Sundew*, P&C retro Sci-Fi en pixel-art par un one-woman studio français.

*Near-Mage*, par les auteurs du très sympaGibbous - A Cthulhu Adventure

*Nightmare Frames*, par Postmodern Adventures, auteurs de petits jeux d'aventure sur Itch.io en CGA. Pour les plus jeunes, le CGA, c'est un rendu visuel qui n'apparait jamais dans les screenshots de cooly08  ::ninja:: 

*Aquamarine*, par Moebial Studios, au style graphique qui ne sort pas de nulle part.

*GRUNND*, qui n'est pas le bruit que fait Baalim quand il rachète un jeu qu'il possède déjà mais le titre d'un jeu défini ainsi par ses auteurs : "An adventure game. Kafka. Lynch. Southern Gothic". Auteurs d'ailleurs inconnus au bataillon et même le nom du studio est difficile à trouver, mais ils font des podcasts et des vidéos autour de leur jeu sur leur site. Démo dispo.

*Tracks of Thought*, un jeu d'aventure / RPG avec "batailles" de cartes kromeugnon, fait par Tidbits Play, un studio Hollandais à l'esprit feelgood.

*Intruder in Antiquonia*, un jeu contemporain... mais sans Internet. Ni page Steam, visiblement. Par un studio galicien de deux personnes, Aruma Studios.

*Venice 2089*, par Safe Place Studio ; un jeu optimiste puisqu'il imagine qu'à cette date, Venise ne sera pas encore ensevelie par la montée des eaux. Mais on s'y promène en hoverboard  ::ninja:: 

*HRO: Adventures of a Humanoid Resources Officer*, par Worthing & Moncrieff petite équipe de 3 personnes qui n'ont jusqu'ici fait que des petits jeux qui sont resté confidentiels.

*Frank and Drake* est un jeu d'aventure narratif en tour par tour. Démerdez-vous avec ça, mais ça a l'air cool. Par Appnormals Team, qui a déjà fait STAY, un petit jeu d'aventure SF.

*Rendezvous*, un point&click cyberpunk en pixel-art indonésien figurez-vous, par Pendopo Studio dont c'est le premier titre.

*Midnight Girl*, jeu d'aventure en 2D qui se passe en France dans les années 60. On n'est pas à l'abri des clichés, parce que Italic, le studio, est danois, et, je cite : "The story, mood, and style of the game are inspired by the city of Paris, Belgian comics and heist films from the Sixties." Mais c'est joli.

*Trouble Hunter Chronicles: The Stolen Creed*, on reste en France avec un personnage qui est un ex-OSS. Jeu d'aventure avec un côté Broken Sword du pauvre, fait par Iskonsko Studios, dont l'autre jeu développé jusqu'ici est un VN de cul. Comme quoi.

*Lone McLonegan : A Western Adventure*. Tout est dans le titre. Développé par Sonomio Games, studio espagnol dont c'est le premier jeu.

*Raw April Day*, à l'époque victorienne. Par Headless Human Limited, premier jeu tout ça tout ça.

Un petit bisou à Baalim pour finir qui kiffe le pixel-art et les pochettes de black metal : jette un oeil à *LCB Game Studio*, des argentins qui font du "pixel-pulp"  https://lcbgamestudio.itch.io
Prévoir du collyre quand même, ça pique un peu.




> Nouveau tactical shooter, inspiré des anciens R6/Ghost recon.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lood_Brothers/


Mais ça claque ça  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

> Nouveau tactical shooter, inspiré des anciens R6/Ghost recon.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lood_Brothers/


Nofrag a sorti un article dessus : Black One Blood Brothers, un FPS qui cherche à faire revivre l’esprit des premiers Ghost Recon. Ca à l'air prometteur, j'ai posté la news sur le topic R6, j'imagine que c'est l'endroit le plus approprié pour en parler si certains sont tentés pas l'EA.

Du gameplay ici

----------


## Ruvon

Dans le petit tas de news dominical de The Pixel Post (avec surtout des infos d'août), on trouve un truc un peu improbable que j'ai pas vu passer ici (ou alors dans le précédent topic mais j'ai pas cherché si loin  ::ninja::  ) :

https://thepixelpost.com/expresso/st...e-de-lete-2021

Un animé *Street Fighter II*, sorti uniquement au Japon en 1995, maintenant avec des sous-titres anglais dans lequel Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li et Honda remontent le temps. Et où Honda fout un low kick à un chien.

----------


## Megiddo

Le titre du topic.  :^_^: 

A suivre ce petit FPS tactique, que je vais affectueusement surnommer BoBB.

Merci pour les niouzes.  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Haha ce titre  ::XD:: 





Haha ce titre  ::XD:: 





 ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Haha ce titre 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ce titre




 ::P: 



Vous avez soif ? Un petit soda ? *Soda Story - Brewing Tycoon*, par les auteurs du fort sympathique Fort Meow.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rewing_Tycoon/






Ou alors un petit café plutôt ? *Espresso Tycoon*, qui malgré les apparences, n'est pas un jeu PlayWay  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...presso_Tycoon/






Et si vous préférez courir à poil dans la neige... Un peu de gameplay de *Path of Kami*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Kami_Prologue/






Un petit tour de la semaine de RPGamer, leurs articles et quelques niouzes, un site qui parle... de RPG  ::ninja:: 

https://rpgamer.com/2021/09/rpgamer-...-september-12/

----------


## Greensun97

> Ou alors un petit café plutôt ? *Espresso Tycoon*, qui malgré les apparences, n'est pas un jeu PlayWay 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...presso_Tycoon/


Mais c'est développé et édité par DreamWay, les noms se ressemblent :tired: 

Coïncidence? je ne pense pas :Pipe:

----------


## yodaxy

> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/AgileTimel...restricted.gif


 ::trollface:: 

Sinon Path o Kami ça me dit vaguement quelque chose… Tiens j'ai oublié une lettre…

----------


## Ruvon

Encore un truc indé pour lequel les devs ont fait un peu de com' ce weekend :

*Blooming Business: Casino*, un jeu de gestion de casino avec des animaux.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...siness_Casino/






Vidéo de 27 minutes sur "The Making of *Castlevania Symphony of the Night* and *Dracula X*".

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Psychonauts 2* se vante un peu de ses critiques :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/ps...uveau-trailer/




Un drapeau tibétain, review-bombing des joueurs chinois. Cette fois, c'est pour *Life is Strange: True Colors* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chinese-play...-tibetan-flag/

Le fusil à fusion exotique Telesto de *Destiny 2* a été ajouté en 2015. En 2018, suite à une mise à jour, il a été à la base de quelques exploits et été retiré du jeu. Suite à la dernière mise à jour ... Le Telesto a à nouveau été introduit ... Et est à nouveau la source d'un nouvel exploit ... Et a donc à nouveau été retiré du jeu (des modes PvP du moins) ... :

https://kotaku.com/destiny-2s-most-b...ain-1847660702

Il faudra être connecté à internet pour jouer en solo à *Gran Turismo 7*, qui doit sortir le 4 Mars 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...et-connection/

*NBA 2k22* est sorti il y a quelques jours. Comme dans les jeux précédents, il y a un mini monde ouvert ... Essentiellement pour les microtransactions, bref.Dans ce monde ouvert, il y a un PNJ qui est un personnage de publicité pour des assurances. Non, pas l'acteur qui joue un autre rôle, le personnage des publicités avec son T-shirt orange. Niveau placement de produit, ça se pose là. Y a pas petits profits j'imagine :

https://kotaku.com/uh-jake-from-stat...k22-1847658431








Quelques informations supplémentaires sur les fonctionnalités du remake de *Saints Row* :

https://www.thegamer.com/saints-row-...ization-coop-/

https://saintsrow.com/news/santo-ileso-news-sep-21

Les mods Open Fortress et TF2Classic pour *Team Fortress 2* ne sont plus téléchargeables. Les développeurs font état d'un "arrangement" avec Valve :

https://www.thegamer.com/team-fortre...n-tf2classic-/

*Pokemn Unite*, comme la plupart des free-to-play, a des challenges pour gagner de la monnaie du jeu. Certains de ces challenges impliquent de jouer certains pokemon dans le MOBA ... Des pokemons que l'on ne maitrise pas forcément ... Des pokemons pas forcément bons en plus ... Du coup, on joue mal juste pour gratter les récompenses ... Dans des parties classées ... Dans un MOBA ... Donc l'ambiance est pas top :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-uni...lenges-ranked/

L'AFC Wrexham a été ajouté puis retiré de *FIFA 22*. Y a des gens que ça intéresse :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-add-remo...m-afc-fifa-22/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain jeu *Indiana Jones* de MachineGames, qui appartient à Zenimax, donc à Microsoft serait une exclusivité XBox ... Sans déconner :

https://www.thegamer.com/indiana-jones-xbox-exclusive/

Le manga *A Man And His Cat*, édité par Square Enix Manga, va être adapté en jeu vidéo, pas Square Enix :

https://www.thegamer.com/square-enix...etting-a-game/

Du gameplay pour le jeu de baston *Melty Blood: Type Lumina*, qui sort le 30 Septembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/melt...cueid-gameplay

----------


## Ruvon

Allez on souhaite un joyeux anniversaire en retard à *Steam* qui devient majeur, peut voter et picoler (même si on le soupçonne de s'être déjà mis plusieurs cuites par le passé  ::ninja::  ) puisqu'il est né le 12 septembre 2003.

https://kotaku.com/steam-turns-18-ye...day-1847661716

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy nocturne, 

C'est la fin de la saison 7 du 2ème chapitre de *Fortnite* et ... chais pas, y a une grosse soucoupe volante qui a explosé, et maintenant y a un cube violet :

https://kotaku.com/fortnites-cube-re...ale-1847661760

Ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas parlé de *NFT*. *Voici Epic Hero Battles*, un futur jeu qui voulait vendre 10.000 NFT de héros et leurs pets, générés aléatoirement pour les faire combattre entre eux. Sauf que ... découverte qu'un artwork a été volé ... Et en fait plusieurs  ... Et le jeu a mystérieusement disparu des réseaux sociaux :

https://kotaku.com/nft-game-steals-a...cou-1847662161





Où le directeur de *Gof Of War : Ragnarok* parle de combats plus complexes que dans le précédent opus, et de niveaux plus verticaux :

https://www.thegamer.com/god-of-war-...ombat-details/

De plus en plus de joueurs de *Rainbow Six Siege* ont des problèmes pour rejoindre des parties multijoueurs. Ces joueurs semblent appariés avec un tout nouveau compte "fantôme", ce qui fait qu'ils ne peuvent rejoindre de parties de leurs niveaux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-siege-squad-bug/

Epic fait appel du jugement ... Et Tim Sweeney dit des trucs pas très intéressants :

https://www.pcgamer.com/epic-appeals...e-word-button/

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Un drapeau tibétain, review-bombing des joueurs chinois.


La Chine vive vraiment dans un monde parallèle.

----------


## Sharn

> Pokemn Unite, comme la plupart des free-to-play, a des challenges pour gagner de la monnaie du jeu. Certains de ces challenges impliquent de jouer certains pokemon dans le MOBA ... Des pokemons que l'on ne maitrise pas forcément ... Des pokemons pas forcément bons en plus ... Du coup, on joue mal juste pour gratter les récompenses ... Dans des parties classées ... Dans un MOBA ... Donc l'ambiance est pas top :


HOTS le faisait déjà de manière un peu plus large je pense. Après je sais pas si ce moba a aussi des parties non classées voire contre des bots mais ça limite la casse.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Sans être méchant, en quoi ca constitue une news ça ?  ::huh:: 
Surtout que pratiquement tous les F2P fonctionnent comme ça

Si on doit linker un article pour chaque souci d'équilibrage d'un jeu ou parce qu'une quête quotidienne ne convient pas à des joueurs, on est pas sorti de l'auberge

----------


## Ruvon

*Len's Island* : Build, fight, farm and explore. C'est pas moche et ça arrive en Early Access le 5 novembre.

https://www.lensisland.com/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1335830/Lens_Island

----------


## Ruvon

Vous êtes vieux, vous lisiez la presse JV dans les années 90 : Olivier Scamps, ça doit vous dire quelque chose (Tilt, Player One, Joystick...). Longue interview avec RetroArchives en trois parties, avec notamment dans la dernière partie son parcours après Joystick dont il part en même temps que les fondateurs de Canard PC.

https://retroarchives.fr/interview-olivier-scamps/

https://retroarchives.fr/interview-o...s-2eme-partie/

https://retroarchives.fr/interview-o...s-3eme-partie/

----------


## Ruvon

DSOG, avec une certaine pertinence, pense qu'un certain nombre de jeux actuellement exclu PS vont arriver sur PC, puisqu'ils font partie de la base de données du *GeForce Now*.

God of War, Gran Turismo 7, Ghosts of Tsushima, Demon’s Souls Remake, Returnal, Horizon Forbidden West ou Ratchet & Clank sont dans la liste.

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/god-o...a-geforce-now/



Autre anniversaire iconique, on fête les 36 ans de *Super Mario Bros*. Qui est donc sorti 18 ans avant Steam.

https://kotaku.com/thirty-six-years-...-in-1847663042



Une mise à jour d'*Oxenfree* ajoute des transmissions radio qui teasent Oxenfree 2. C'est rigolo, même si je ne pense pas que ça me fera refaire le premier en entier juste pour ça.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/oxe...-original-game



Les premières reviews de *Deathloop* tombent, et c'est mitigé pour l'instant. Ça donne quoi le stream avec ackboo ?



Sinon, la *Switch* a baissé de prix apparemment. Voilà voilà.

----------


## cooly08

> Les premières reviews de *Deathloop* tombent, et c'est mitigé pour l'instant. Ça donne quoi le stream avec ackboo ?




Mitigé ? Pas du tout. Ça tape dans les 8, et 9 sur 10 et quelques 10/10 : https://opencritic.com/game/10993/deathloop.
GK a mis 9/10.

Ackboo avait l'air blasé sur les 2 minutes que j'ai regardé.  ::P: 

CPC pas de test pour le moment, ils ont reçu la clé jeudi et Kahn n'a pas voulu faire bosser quelqu'un pendant le WE.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mitigé ? Pas du tout. Ça tape dans les 8, et 9 sur 10 et quelques 10/10 : https://opencritic.com/game/10993/deathloop.
> GK a mis 9/10.


Oui, c'est pour ça que je cherchais des reviews pertinentes plutôt  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai regardé 15 minutes du stream d'Ackboo et ça m'a pas du tout donné envie personnellement. C'est pas très beau, la DA semble assez foutraque, l'IA est aux abonnés absente, et la partie shoot pas super excitante. Je comprends pas trop les notes j'avoue, ou alors c'est Ackboo qui est trop blasé et qui le vend très mal  ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

Deux 9/10 en quelques jours pour GK, ils changent.

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Deux 9/10 en quelques jours pour GK, ils changent.


Quelqu'un a dû retourner les claviers  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Total War: Warhammer 3, ce sera pour 2022.

----------


## mithrandir3

> J'ai regardé 15 minutes du stream d'Ackboo et ça m'a pas du tout donné envie personnellement. C'est pas très beau, la DA semble assez foutraque,


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que dit ExServ qui a joué au jeu et qui a fait une vidéo de presque une heure dessus. Il a trouvé le jeu impressionnant graphiquement, et au niveau DA. Je n'ai pas regardé la suite pour ne pas me spoiler le début.

----------


## yopa

La pire des choses qui soit arrivé a CPC a c'est de venir sur Twitch et les rédacteurs en roue  libre  (ils ont vraiment flingué ce qu"ils voulaient faire a la base) . j'suis juste un vieux de 50ans qui a vécu l'époque joystick (et les les bon magazines de l'époque)
La pour moi vous êtes des justes des BoBo du JV et, vous avez juste reniée tout ce que ce qui faisait l'esprit de CPC

----------


## Maximelene

D'accord.

----------


## Ruvon

> La pire des choses qui soit arrivé a CPC a c'est de venir sur Twitch et les rédacteurs en roue  libre  (ils ont vraiment flingué ce qu"ils voulaient faire a la base) . j'suis juste un vieux de 50ans qui a vécu l'époque joystick (et les les bon magazines de l'époque)
> La pour moi vous êtes des justes des BoBo du JV et, vous avez juste reniée tout ce que ce qui faisait l'esprit de CPC


Ah c'était toi sur le stream tout à l'heure qui disait des trucs du genre "ça tu le saurais si tu étais un vrai journaliste" ?

----------


## Elma

Au contraire c'est très bien qu'ils évoluent. Et t'es pas obligé de regarder hein ?

----------


## Tahia

> La pire des choses qui soit arrivé a CPC a c'est de venir sur Twitch et les rédacteurs en roue  libre  (ils ont vraiment flingué ce qu"ils voulaient faire a la base) . j'suis juste un vieux de 50ans qui a vécu l'époque joystick (et les les bon magazines de l'époque)
> La pour moi vous êtes des justes des BoBo du JV et, vous avez juste reniée tout ce que ce qui faisait l'esprit de CPC


Mais pourquoi tu dis vous ? C'est pas si il allait lire ton message  ::blink::

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais pourquoi tu dis vous ? C'est pas si il allait lire ton message


C'est un truc de vieux de 50 ans ça, d'écrire tous ses messages comme si les responsables du site lisaient tout eux-même.  ::ninja:: 

Ça, et les messages Facebook disant "je ne vous autorise pas à utiliser mes informations".  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> La pire des choses qui soit arrivé a CPC a c'est de venir sur Twitch et les rédacteurs en roue  libre  (ils ont vraiment flingué ce qu"ils voulaient faire a la base) . j'suis juste un vieux de 50ans qui a vécu l'époque joystick (et les les bon magazines de l'époque)
> La pour moi vous êtes des justes des BoBo du JV et, vous avez juste reniée tout ce que ce qui faisait l'esprit de CPC


Tu es bien parti pour te faire dézinguer par la majorité mais j'aurais tendance à abonder dans ton sens.
Vieux lecteur du mag' également, je ne me retrouve pas trop dans son évolution "multimédia".

Si j'avais vraiment eu besoin d'aller regarder des mecs en train de faire des let's play, j'aurais eu l'embarras du choix. Et pour les émissions, GK et d'autres avaient déjà investi le terrain depuis un bail.
Du coup, je trouve un peu regrettable que les rares qui arrivent encore à pondre des articles avec des mots dedans commencent à se disperser comme ça.

Ok, je conçois que, pour fidéliser les plus jeunes, il soit nécessaire d'adopter des médiums plus modernes mais ça n'en reste pas moins dommage.

----------


## KOUB

> HOTS le faisait déjà de manière un peu plus large je pense. Après je sais pas si ce moba a aussi des parties non classées voire contre des bots mais ça limite la casse.


Le truc est que remplir les défis ne se fait que dans les parties classées, c'est le cœur du problème. Ça et le fait de cumuler fans de pokemon et fans de MOBA dans la communauté de joueurs  ::ninja:: 


Poy poy sinon,

Le problème d’appariement à un joueur fantôme de niveau 1 empêchant de jouer des parties sur *Rainbow Six Siege* a été promptement fixé semble-t-il:

https://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-siege-squad-bug/

Lors d'un speedrun il y a 8 ans sur *Super Mario 64*, un glitch s'est produit, que personne jusqu'alors n'a pu reproduire. Oui, les speedrunners sont un peu monomaniaques. La seule explication qui reste est l'influence de rayons cosmiques :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cosmic-rays-...reen-of-death/

Le FPS/Horreur *Quantum Error*, prévu pour un jour sur PlayStation et XBox, passe sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/q...050842795.html




Le jeu d'action-aventure-simulation de vie *Len's Island*, kickstarté cette année, sort en accès anticipé sur Steam le 5 Novembre. La sortie en 1.0 est prévue pour 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050842803.html

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nd/lens-island




Noctis, le héros du moyen Final Fantasy XV, passe faire coucou dans *Final Fantasy XIV* jusqu'au 18 Octobre :

https://www.destructoid.com/noctis-r...oration-event/

Youtube a fait tomber un deuxième gros bot *Discord* qui permettait à ses utilisateurs d'écouter de la musique de vidéos Youtube directement dans leurs channels :

https://www.gamesradar.com/a-discord...ng-taken-down/
https://kotaku.com/youtube-kills-two...uck-1847665322

Un dataminer a trouvé des références à des personnages de *Red Dead Redemption 2* supprimés avant la sortie du jeu :

https://www.gamesradar.com/red-dead-...d-in-datamine/

Interview de Ideki Kamiya et Atsushi Inaba, le directeur créatif et le patron de *Platinum Games* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sta-bayonetta/

La prochaine mise à jour d'*Apex Legends* ne bloquera pas le "Tap-Strafing". Pour rappel, c'est une manip qui permet aux joueurs PC d’exécuter des changements de direction très rapides (par exemple, se retourner en sautant) en mappant des touches pour cet usage. Évidemment, les joueurs consoles ne peuvent pas le faire :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ap.../1100-6496174/





*EA* a déposé un brevet pour analyser la photo d'une personne et coller les caractéristiques, y compris les vêtements, sur un modèle 3D générique pour un faire un personnage de jeu vidéo :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-patent-photo-scan-items/

La sortie du jeu de gestion-RPG *Bear and Breakfast* est reportée à la première moitié de 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/bear-breakfast-delayed-2022/

Les pré-enregistrements pour *Battlefield Mobile* ont commencé dans les Philippines et en Indonésie. Des playtests devraient avoir lieu dans les prochains mois :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...roid-playtest/

Le CEO de Shift Up a offert une PS5 à chaque employé pour fêter la révélation du jeu *Project Eve*. Il y en a 260 :

https://www.thegamer.com/project-eve-ceo-260-ps5s/





Certains joueurs de *Magic: The Gathering Arena* atteignant le rang mythique lors d'un event en jeu (un draft ou autre) se retrouvent au rang de débutant suite à un bug. Le pire est qu'une fois le bug déclenché, les parties gagnées sont comptées comme perdues et gagnées par l'adversaire, ce qui fout un bordel monstre dans le jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/magic-the-g...ts-unplayable/

Le jeu *Wolverine* teasé la semaine dernière aura un ton mature selon son directeur créatif Brian Horton :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...ative-director

Les serveurs PS3 et PS Vita des jeux *LittleBigPlanet* resteront fermés définitivement en raison des attaques DDoS et de messages fort impolis laissés in-game par un tas de gros cons. Seuls les serveurs PS4 de LittleBigPlanet 3 sont revenus en ligne depuis la fermeture des serveurs de tous les jeux qui a eu lieu en Mai :

https://kotaku.com/classic-littlebig...y-f-1847666558
https://www.gamesradar.com/littlebig...t-only-on-ps4/





La *Switch* va baisser son prix en Europe, passant pour la version classique de 330 à 270 euros, en raison du taux de change et de l'arrivée de la Switch OLED :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/chr...-sa-switch.htm
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-switch-model

Le deuxième épisode de la série audio *Dying Light 2 Stay Human*, intitulé Antigone, est sorti :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14611...e-antigone.htm




Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Deathloop*, qui sort demain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/deat...launch-trailer




Un remake du beat'em up *Night Slashers* a été annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/fore...lashers-remake

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais qui semble plutôt bien informés par la base de données du service *NVIDIA Geforce NOW*, des ports PC de God of War, Gran Turismo 7, Ghost of Tsushima, Demon’s Souls, Horizon Forbidden West, et Ratchet & Clank seraient prévus :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/god-o...a-geforce-now/

Fredrik Wester, l'ancien patron de Paradox qui vient de le redevenir, regrette son rôle dans la toxicité de l'ambiance de travail, citant "un comportement inapproprié" de sa part envers un(e) employé(e) lors d'une réunion en 2018. Il dit aussi s'être excusé le Lundi suivant dans le cadre d'une procédure des ressources humaines :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ompany-meeting
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/par...ployee-in-2018

Le début du fil twitter où il s'explique :





*Total War Warhammer 3* ne sera pas là pour les fêtes de Noêl :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-to-early-2022





*FIFA 22* a présenté ses 22 joueurs les mieux classés, qui auront donc une probabilité ridicule d'être trouvés dans les packs du mode FUT :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ld-for-fifa-22

Y a des cubes violets partout dans une nouvelle dimension pour la saison 8 du 2ème chapitre de *Fortnite* :

https://www.polygon.com/fortnite/226...servers-online




Kojima continue de kojimer :

https://www.thegamer.com/hideo-kojim...nocchio-story/

*Infos Diverses :*

Si de gros streameurs quittent *Twitch* pour d'autres services, ce n'est pas uniquement à cause de gros juteux contrats ... C'est aussi parce que les contrats d'exclusivité de Twitch sont moins juteux depuis deux ans ... Ha :

https://www.thegamer.com/streamers-l...timthetatman-/
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...man-leave-why/

L'association *Stop au porno* attaque le site gouvernemental *JeProtegeMonEnfant.gouv.fr* car certains liens du site pourrait choquer les mineurs :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...ion-anti-porno

Le cours de la cryptomonnaire *Litecoin* a explosé suite à l'annonce par un site d'infos d'un partenariat avec Walmart. Ça venait d'un faux site évidemment, et c'était très probablement un bon gros schéma de pump and dump. Les cryptomonnaies, en plus de chier sur la planète tout en aidant le crime organisés à percevoir des rançons, c'est du caca :

https://gizmodo.com/litecoin-price-t...men-1847664052

Netflix va sortir une série animée *Tomb Raider*, qui sera la suite du reboot des jeux :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tomb-raid...ll-lara-croft/

Vous pouvez payer entre 150 et 2500$ pour aller assister au *Dreamverse Festival* où vous pourrez admirer des NFT parmi lesquels le plus cher du monde, vendu 69 millions de dollars. Une manière comme une autre de rentabiliser la gigantesque arnaque que sont les NFT :

https://gizmodo.com/buy-a-ticket-to-...-in-1847662669

----------


## Zerger

> Tu es bien parti pour te faire dézinguer par la majorité mais j'aurais tendance à abonder dans ton sens.
> Vieux lecteur du mag' également, je ne me retrouve pas trop dans son évolution "multimédia".
> 
> Si j'avais vraiment eu besoin d'aller regarder des mecs en train de faire des let's play, j'aurais eu l'embarras du choix. Et pour les émissions, GK et d'autres avaient déjà investi le terrain depuis un bail.
> Du coup, je trouve un peu regrettable que les rares qui arrivent encore à pondre des articles avec des mots dedans commencent à se disperser comme ça.
> 
> Ok, je conçois que, pour fidéliser les plus jeunes, il soit nécessaire d'adopter des médiums plus modernes mais ça n'en reste pas moins dommage.


Ah bah pareil, je fais partie des déçus.

Autant j'avais adoré la première saison des émissions en partenariat avec Ogaming, que je trouvais vraiment uniques et décalées. Le petit côté amateur "on se lance devant une caméra et on verra bien", le kitch et la provocation assumés, les parodies franchement poilantes (Left4Dead3  ::wub:: ), les sujets qui sortaient de l'ordinaire (la conservation des JV, les complétionistes). C'est vraiment dommage que financièrement, ça n'ait pas pris car ce fut vraiment un régal à mater.

Après, ils ont tenté quelque trucs intéressants mais ça a finit par se lisser et ressembler à ce qu'on trouve partout ailleurs sur Twitch. Les enièmes streams sur les mêmes jeux qu'on connait tous, bof bof quoi, c'est bien pour ceux qui idôlatrent les rédacteurs, mais c'est tout.

Et puis ça a vraiment commencé à sombrer quand la modération te fait comprendre que la rédac pourra aborder tous les sujets mais toi, le sauvage non et qu'il faudra se contenter de participer via des sondages. Parfois à coup de menaces dès le début de stream (souvenez-vous de CyberPunk) parce que ça doit être kiffant de montrer sa matraque à tout le monde.
Ou quand il a fallu se farcir une heure d'une vidéo de chien qui masquait je sais plus quelle conf qui avait le malheur d'être pas ouf et que tu te faisais engueuler si tu demandais à voir quand même la gueule d'un trailer ("va voir ailleurs si tu ne veux pas profiter de notre expertise" mouais...)

Au final, faut venir sur twitch, fermer sa gueule et surtout lacher son sub.
Comme chez Sardoche tiens  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

Vous savez qu'il y a un topic des streams où vous pouvez laisser votre avis ou discuter ?  ::P: 
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-streams-CPC

Les streams Canard PC sont souvent décalés, surtout ceux des conférences. Il y en avait bien une où ils ont commencé par 30 minutes de débat sur les toilettes japonaises, c'est pour dire.
Mais du coup, avec les centaines de streamers disponibles sur Twitch ou Youtube, je ne vois pas en quoi ça choquerait que certains fassent différemment. Si c'est pour du stream généraliste, oui, mieux vaut aller voir ailleurs.

S'ils font beaucoup de vidéo, c'est plutôt parce qu'ils se sont pris au jeu et que le confinement a pas mal poussé à faire plus de streams. Donc ils ont pris plus de confiance.

----------


## Ruvon

Analyses de la décision dans le procès Apple / Epic :

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...es-the-verdict

----------


## Le Tyran

> Analyses de la décision dans le procès Apple / Epic :
> 
> https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...es-the-verdict
> 
> https://youtu.be/43CMV8KIs3E


Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas  le temps de tout regarder, le passage de la vidéo qui dure un peu plus d'une minute et qui démontre qu'en réalité la décision ne va quasiment rien changer : Apple a toujours le droit de marquer dans ses conditions d'utilisation qu'en cas d'achat de contenu modifiant le jeu, on est obligé de passer par des achats innap. (Et donc de verser sa dime à apple étant donné que de ce côté là Epic n'a pas obtenu gain de cause)

La seule chose que cela change, c'est que les studios peuvent désormais mettre en jeu des liens vers l'extérieur de l'application : ça ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'ils ont le droit de mettre en place des moyens de paiements alternatifs pour acheter du contenu.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy nocturne,

Un nouveau jeu *Brothers in Arms* est en développement chez Gearbox :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-new-brothe...s-gearbox-ceo/

*Dap* est un jeu d'action-horreur qui doit sortir le 29 Septembre. Un prologue est disponible gratuitement sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/dap-spir...e-like-pikmin/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Dap_Prologue/




*Deathloop* est parti pour être un bon succès, mais il semble que plusieurs développeurs ayant travaillé sur le jeu n'aient pas leur nom dans les crédits, voire soient relégués à la catégorie "remerciements spéciaux". Ce n'est pas le seul jeu avec ce léger problème qui pourrit bien la carrière des développeurs quant à la vérification de leurs CV :

https://kotaku.com/everyone-who-work...its-1847669211

À l'occasion de la sortie proche de *Skyrim: Anniversary Edition*, Bethesda a ... augmenté le prix de l'édition spéciale dans certains pays comme l'Argentine, la Russie, la Turquie et le Royaume-Uni, de 5$ environ. Y a pas de petits profits quand on est une raclure :

https://www.thegamer.com/bethesda-sk...rice-increase/

Un trailer cinématique pour *Diablo II: Resurrected*, qui sort le 23 Septembre :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...ematic-trailer




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Far Cry 6*, qui sort le 6 Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...d-ray-tracing/




*Darkest Dungeon 2* sortira en accès anticipé le 26 Octobre. En exclusivité Epic Games Store :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-this-october

Le jeu qui promet en mix entre Breath Of The Wild, Satisfactory, et Stardew Valley, *Craftopia*, qui est toujours en accès anticipé, entre sur le XBox Game Pass :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cra...-game-pass-now




*Tetrible*, c'est Tetris, avec des trucs en plus :

https://www.polygon.com/22671939/ter...-henriforshort

----------


## Durack

> Tu es bien parti pour te faire dézinguer par la majorité mais j'aurais tendance à abonder dans ton sens.
> Vieux lecteur du mag' également, je ne me retrouve pas trop dans son évolution "multimédia".
> 
> Si j'avais vraiment eu besoin d'aller regarder des mecs en train de faire des let's play, j'aurais eu l'embarras du choix. Et pour les émissions, GK et d'autres avaient déjà investi le terrain depuis un bail.
> Du coup, je trouve un peu regrettable que les rares qui arrivent encore à pondre des articles avec des mots dedans commencent à se disperser comme ça.
> 
> Ok, je conçois que, pour fidéliser les plus jeunes, il soit nécessaire d'adopter des médiums plus modernes mais ça n'en reste pas moins dommage.


Cela fait quelques années que je ne lis plus régulièrement le mag, mais est ce que depuis l'existance des émissions CPC, vous avez noté une différence de qualité/d'écriture/intérêt des articles ? 
En gros est ce que le mag. Cpc a changé pour quelqu'un n'ayant pas connaissance des stream ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas  le temps de tout regarder, le passage de la vidéo qui dure un peu plus d'une minute et qui démontre qu'en réalité la décision ne va quasiment rien changer : Apple a toujours le droit de marquer dans ses conditions d'utilisation qu'en cas d'achat de contenu modifiant le jeu, on est obligé de passer par des achats innap. (Et donc de verser sa dime à apple étant donné que de ce côté là Epic n'a pas obtenu gain de cause)
> 
> La seule chose que cela change, c'est que les studios peuvent désormais mettre en jeu des liens vers l'extérieur de l'application : ça ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'ils ont le droit de mettre en place des moyens de paiements alternatifs pour acheter du contenu.


Merci pour le passage ; dans la GameDiscover newsletter, ils détaillent ce que dit la vidéo :




> *The vast majority of Epic’s allegations were rejected*. If you’ve read the entire order, you’ll note the large amount of allegations rejected, including all 9 under the famous anti-monopolistic Sherman Act. It was only under the final count, via California’s Unfair Competition Law, that the judge agreed with one aspect. *This just wasn’t a great result for Epic - even if the ‘alternative payments’ win could be useful for other devs.*
> 
> *The judge wasn’t very happy with Epic’s ‘all guns blazing’ attitude: the judge ruled that Epic broke their App Store contract unrepetently,* and makes a couple of references to the company’s size and profitability. And she noted in her conclusion on Apple’s aggressive attitude: “Ultimately, Epic Games overreached. As a consequence, the trial record was not as fulsome with respect to antitrust conduct in the relevant market as it could have been.”
> 
> But *she wasn’t a massive Apple fan either*: in as much as you can read Judge Gonzalez Rogers’ disdain, it comes through in comments like this on App Store profit: “As described, the commission rate driving the excessive margins has not been justified. Crossreference to a historic gamble made over a decade ago is insufficient. Nor can Apple hide behind its self-created web of interlocking rules, regulations, and generic intellectual property claims; or the lack of transparency among various businesses to feign innocence.” Ouch.
> 
> *The court was never likely to open up app stores or change percentage cuts*: perhaps some hopeful viewers were hoping for wide-ranging rulings. Epic was certainly hoping to be able to set up its own App Store on iOS. But the judge hints as to why such radical things weren’t done - her proposed anti-steering solution “does not require the Court to micromanage business operations which courts are not well-suited to do as the Supreme Court has appropriately recognized.” (If you try to get a court to micromanage Apple’s OS, the U.S. Supreme Court would reject. I believe that.)
> 
> And here is the actual fall-out from the case in practical terms:
> ...


A mettre en perspective avec les articles de presse qui appellent ça une victoire d'Epic. Apple pourrait même virer tout ce qui est à base d'Unreal Engine de l'Appstore.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Cela fait quelques années que je ne lis plus régulièrement le mag, mais est ce que depuis l'existance des émissions CPC, vous avez noté une différence de qualité/d'écriture/intérêt des articles ? 
> En gros est ce que le mag. Cpc a changé pour quelqu'un n'ayant pas connaissance des stream ?


Non, il ne me semble pas y avoir eu de changement significatif dans les articles. Les nouveaux rédacteurs ont pris leurs marques et se sont bien intégrés, les anciens font comme ils ont toujours fait.

----------


## Mikch

Ce qui est marrant avec le "leak" de Nvidia, c'est que dans cette liste assez improbable Bloodborne ou Persona 5 parviennent encore à être absents. :^_^:  Franchement ça sent l'employé de Nvidia un brin trop enthousiaste qui a créé des entrées pour à peu près tous les jeux existants ou largement "imaginables". Genre Bayonetta 3 qui est financé par Nintendo, va falloir courir après hein.

----------


## Big Bear

> Ah bah pareil, je fais partie des déçus.
> 
> Autant j'avais adoré la première saison des émissions en partenariat avec Ogaming, que je trouvais vraiment uniques et décalées. Le petit côté amateur "on se lance devant une caméra et on verra bien", le kitch et la provocation assumés, les parodies franchement poilantes (Left4Dead3 ), les sujets qui sortaient de l'ordinaire (la conservation des JV, les complétionistes). C'est vraiment dommage que financièrement, ça n'ait pas pris car ce fut vraiment un régal à mater.
> 
> Après, ils ont tenté quelque trucs intéressants mais ça a finit par se lisser et ressembler à ce qu'on trouve partout ailleurs sur Twitch. Les enièmes streams sur les mêmes jeux qu'on connait tous, bof bof quoi, c'est bien pour ceux qui idôlatrent les rédacteurs, mais c'est tout.
> 
> Et puis ça a vraiment commencé à sombrer quand la modération te fait comprendre que la rédac pourra aborder tous les sujets mais toi, le sauvage non et qu'il faudra se contenter de participer via des sondages. Parfois à coup de menaces dès le début de stream (souvenez-vous de CyberPunk) parce que ça doit être kiffant de montrer sa matraque à tout le monde.
> Ou quand il a fallu se farcir une heure d'une vidéo de chien qui masquait je sais plus quelle conf qui avait le malheur d'être pas ouf et que tu te faisais engueuler si tu demandais à voir quand même la gueule d'un trailer ("va voir ailleurs si tu ne veux pas profiter de notre expertise" mouais...)
> 
> ...


Moi j'aime bien les streams d'Ackboo et d'Oni (un VRAI expert de jeu de combat). Exemple, le juge des bureaux est très intéressant. Ou le match Ackboo contre Noel Malware, qui a vu Ackboo perdre contre la Chun-Li SF2 de Malware.

----------


## comodorecass

De manière générale je trouve que cette tendance au tout vidéo est très pénible. Parfois je cherche des guides, des tutos, des tests, des tierlist et je peine a trouver des supports écrits. Tant que CPC garde le magazine papier je vois pas trop le soucis des streams complètement optionnels.

----------


## Eloso

Je rejoins comodorecass. 
Je suis vieux, je veux pouvoir lire les choses plutôt que l'on me force au visionnage de vidéos (avec toute la pub afférente) pour le moindre point que je recherche.

Les streams étant purement optionnels, ils ne me gênent en rien. C'est même bien s'ils arrivent à trouver leur public. Le magazine sort toujours et garde la qualité d'écriture que j'apprécie. J'avoue même regarder la rediff Youtube des émissions, que je trouve agréable à écouter d'une oreille pendant que je fais autre chose de peu exigeant.

----------


## Molina

> Moi j'aime bien les streams d'Ackboo et d'Oni (un VRAI expert de jeu de combat). Exemple, le juge des bureaux est très intéressant. Ou le match Ackboo contre Noel Malware, qui a vu Ackboo perdre contre la Chun-Li SF2 de Malware.


Ackboo est un réel entertainer quand il joue à un jeu où il est à l'aise, et il a le mérite de streamé des jeux qui ne sont pas forcément sur twitch. 
Dans l'ensemble, la rédaction fait vraiment des efforts pour fournir du contenues intéressants, notamment avec leurs émissions (tronche de quêtes, les invités sociologues, les interviews de dev). Après pour les let's play, c'est une question d'affinité. 

Bref, ça complète assez bien le mag's. Les tests sont de toute manière trop courts, et souvent en vidéo, les rédacteurs ont moins de filtre. Alors oui, c'est dommage que leur projet "nulle part ailleurs" ne soit pas viable, mais bon...

----------


## Getz

> Ah bah pareil, je fais partie des déçus.
> 
> Autant j'avais adoré la première saison des émissions en partenariat avec Ogaming, que je trouvais vraiment uniques et décalées. Le petit côté amateur "on se lance devant une caméra et on verra bien", le kitch et la provocation assumés, les parodies franchement poilantes (Left4Dead3 ), les sujets qui sortaient de l'ordinaire (la conservation des JV, les complétionistes). C'est vraiment dommage que financièrement, ça n'ait pas pris car ce fut vraiment un régal à mater.
> 
> Après, ils ont tenté quelque trucs intéressants mais ça a finit par se lisser et ressembler à ce qu'on trouve partout ailleurs sur Twitch. Les enièmes streams sur les mêmes jeux qu'on connait tous, bof bof quoi, c'est bien pour ceux qui idôlatrent les rédacteurs, mais c'est tout.
> 
> Et puis ça a vraiment commencé à sombrer quand la modération te fait comprendre que la rédac pourra aborder tous les sujets mais toi, le sauvage non et qu'il faudra se contenter de participer via des sondages. Parfois à coup de menaces dès le début de stream (souvenez-vous de CyberPunk) parce que ça doit être kiffant de montrer sa matraque à tout le monde.
> Ou quand il a fallu se farcir une heure d'une vidéo de chien qui masquait je sais plus quelle conf qui avait le malheur d'être pas ouf et que tu te faisais engueuler si tu demandais à voir quand même la gueule d'un trailer ("va voir ailleurs si tu ne veux pas profiter de notre expertise" mouais...)
> 
> ...


C'est rigolo comme tu te plains que ce qu'ils font ressemblent à tout ce que les autres font d'un côté, qu'il n'y a plus le côté décalé ; puis ensuite de te plaindre de la conf avec le chien du voisin d'ackboo parce que c'est pas assez sérieux...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flad

Le mardi c'est le jour des news ici.

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous savez qu'il y a un topic des streams où vous pouvez laisser votre avis ou discuter ? 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-streams-CPC


Je le remets là, au cas où  ::ninja:: 

On va bientôt être nostalgiques des news en double  ::ninja:: 



Pour ne pas venir les mains vides, un petit trailer pour *SYNTHETIK 2*, qui sortira le 11/11.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1471410/SYNTHETIK_2/









> Le mardi c'est le jour des news ici.


Comment tu m'as grillé, j'allais le poster  :Emo:  Pas mal de sorties cette semaine.

----------


## Sharn

> Le truc est que remplir les défis ne se fait que dans les parties classées, c'est le cœur du problème. Ça et le fait de cumuler fans de pokemon et fans de MOBA dans la communauté de joueurs


Alors là oui c'est complètement con.  ::lol::

----------


## Herman Speed

> Le mardi c'est le jour des news ici.


Merci pour les divers tests.  ::love::

----------


## Erkin_

Elle était là l'entourLoop, ça tente de monter notre addiction aux news sur plusieurs mois pour ensuite nous appâter sur leur site ! Et dans 6 mois il y aura un paywall.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> De manière générale je trouve que cette tendance au tout vidéo est très pénible. Parfois je cherche des guides, des tutos, des tests, des tierlist et je peine a trouver des supports écrits. Tant que CPC garde le magazine papier je vois pas trop le soucis des streams complètement optionnels.


Pareil. Lire c'est trop compliqué, faut mieux se fader une vidéo de 30 secondes où un mec prend le temps de cliquer sur 3 trucs pour te montrer "comment faire".
Alors en soi pourquoi pas, sauf que la vidéo prend vraiment le pas sur l'écrit globalement, et en terme de rapport contenu/infos/temps je trouve que c'est beaucoup moins "rentable" en vidéo qu'avec un texte, la majeure partie du temps.
Après y'a quand même de bonnes choses (genre j'ai réparé ma tondeuse en suivant une vidéo d'un mec sur youtube), mais pour justifier une vidéo faut vraiment que les images apportent un réel plus sur un tuto textuel quelconque. Si tu peux expliquer et faire comprendre  en quelques mots 10s de vidéo, la vidéo est inutile.
Enfin "inutile"...Point de vue du visionneur, parce que point de vue youtuber l'idée c'est simplement de ramener du clic pour la pub et l'argent, et faut croire que ça marche. Un peu comme ces nombreux sites avec un contenu copier/coller pour être certains que quelque soit le résultat google l'internaute arrive bien "à la maison" sur les pubs.

----------


## Ruvon

> Elle était là l'entourLoop, ça tente de monter notre addiction aux news sur plusieurs mois pour ensuite nous appâter sur leur site ! Et dans 6 mois il y aura un paywall.


 :Fourbe:  Pas cher la niouze, pas cher ! Pssst psst, tu veux de la fraîche ?  :Coucou:

----------


## Zerger

> Alors là oui c'est complètement con.


Le truc vraiment con à la base, c'est de proposer des parties classées dans un Moba. J'ai jamais compris ce délire.
Ca n'a pas de sens de filer un rank à un joueur sachant qu'à chaque partie, il va jouer avec 4 nouveaux inconnus dans sa team. Tu peux pas te baser juste sur la victoire/défaite pour juger le niveau d'un mec...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est rigolo comme tu te plains que ce qu'ils font ressemblent à tout ce que les autres font d'un côté, qu'il n'y a plus le côté décalé ; puis ensuite de te plaindre de la conf avec le chien du voisin d'ackboo parce que c'est pas assez sérieux...


Faire de la merde (je parle uniquement de ce stream) pour ne pas ressembler aux autres, ce n'est pas plus intéressant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Cela fait quelques années que je ne lis plus régulièrement le mag, mais est ce que depuis l'existance des émissions CPC, vous avez noté une différence de qualité/d'écriture/intérêt des articles ? 
> En gros est ce que le mag. Cpc a changé pour quelqu'un n'ayant pas connaissance des stream ?


Disons qu'après plusieurs financements participatifs, j'aurais préféré que les sous servent à une augmentation du contenu écrit plutôt qu'à la réalisation de vidéos.
Il s'agit bien entendu d'un avis personnel. Pour ce que j'en sais, la majeure partie des lecteurs est peut-être ravie du développement du contenu en streaming.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous savez qu'il y a un topic des streams où vous pouvez laisser votre avis ou discuter ? 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-streams-CPC


Je veux bien qu'il y ait un topic dédié aux streams mais vu que j'explique justement que je m'en tape royalement des streams  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

*Sumo Group* (dont le chairman est quand même Ian Livingstone, oui, celui-là) avale *Auroch Digital* (Megaquarium, Mars Horizon...). Sumo Group, en cours d'acquisition par Tencent.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...auroch-digital




> Disons qu'après plusieurs financements participatifs, j'aurais préféré que les sous servent à une augmentation du contenu écrit plutôt qu'à la réalisation de vidéos.
> Il s'agit bien entendu d'un avis personnel. Pour ce que j'en sais, la majeure partie des lecteurs est peut-être ravie du développement du contenu en streaming.


Certains des financements participatifs ont été lancés précisément pour augmenter le contenu en ligne. On peut souhaiter ou non cette évolution, mais on peut difficilement leur reprocher d'utiliser ces précommandes (ils ont toujours lié les campagnes à des abonnements au mag) pour financer ce qu'ils avaient annoncé qu'ils financeraient avec...

----------


## Baalim

> *Sumo Group* (dont le chairman est quand même Ian Livingstone, oui, celui-là) avale *Auroch Digital* (Megaquarium, Mars Horizon...). Sumo Group, en cours d'acquisition par Tencent.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...auroch-digital
> 
> 
> 
> Certains des financements participatifs ont été lancés précisément pour augmenter le contenu en ligne. On peut souhaiter ou non cette évolution, mais on peut difficilement leur reprocher d'utiliser ces précommandes (ils ont toujours lié les campagnes à des abonnements au mag) pour financer ce qu'ils avaient annoncé qu'ils financeraient avec...


Humm, par contenu en ligne, je pensais plus au site internet qu'à la réalisation de vidéos sur des services tiers.
Faudrait que je revérifie les annonces ulule et Ks.

----------


## Da-Soth

> faut mieux se fader une vidéo de 30 secondes


Et encore ça serait bien si c'était le cas. La plupart du temps, ce genre de vidéo fait 30 minutes où le gars te raconte sa vie.

Ca et les let's play où le gars reste 15min sur le menu de départ et après te lit toutes les info-bulles IG...

----------


## Ruvon

> Humm, par contenu en ligne, je pensais plus au site internet qu'à la réalisation de vidéos sur des services tiers.
> Faudrait que je revérifie les annonces ulule et Ks.


Effectivement, contenu en ligne est peut-être un peu trop général par rapport aux annonces lors des campagnes.

Disons plutôt que si tu attendais une augmentation en volume du contenu du mag papier, c'était pas vraiment le projet de la dernière campagne.

----------


## Molina

> Et encore ça serait bien si c'était le cas. La plupart du temps, ce genre de vidéo fait 30 minutes où le gars te raconte sa vie.
> 
> Ca et les let's play où le gars reste 15min sur le menu de départ et après te lit toutes les info-bulles IG...


En vrai, vu que je les lis jamais, parfois ça m'apprend une subtilité de gameplay.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

C'est la saison des anniversaires, c'est au tour de la *Gamecube* de fêter ses 20 ans.

L'occasion pour moi de poser la seule question digne d'intérêt concernant cette brique déjà inutile à l'époque de sa sortie  ::ninja::  : le slogan de la console "Encubez-vous" censé être la traduction française de "Get Cubed" a-t-il réellement existé ou est-ce un effet Mandela issu d'un montage Toshop de l'époque ? J'ai souvenir, personnellement, d'avoir vu cette affiche avec une personne la tête cubique et ces mots au-dessus, mais _BIZARREMENT_ cette image est introuvable sur le net.

https://kotaku.com/the-nintendo-game...old-1847670755



*DelphyQ*, un jeu tactique en temps réel pausable de SF, montre son trailer d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1150820/Delphyq/

----------


## Baalim

> Effectivement, contenu en ligne est peut-être un peu trop général par rapport aux annonces lors des campagnes.
> 
> Disons plutôt que si tu attendais une augmentation en volume du contenu du mag papier, c'était pas vraiment le projet de la dernière campagne.


Contenu écrit, Môssieur, pas papier.  :X1: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est la saison des anniversaires, c'est au tour de la *Gamecube* de fêter ses 20 ans.
> 
> L'occasion pour moi de poser la seule question digne d'intérêt concernant cette brique déjà inutile à l'époque de sa sortie  : le slogan de la console "Encubez-vous" censé être la traduction française de "Get Cubed" a-t-il réellement existé ou est-ce un effet Mandela issu d'un montage Toshop de l'époque ? J'ai souvenir, personnellement, d'avoir vu cette affiche avec une personne la tête cubique et ces mots au-dessus, mais _BIZARREMENT_ cette image est introuvable sur le net.


J'ai l'impression que c'est une hallucination  ::):

----------


## Sorkar

Jamais vu un tel slogan. Pourquoi pas "Aller vous faire encuber" tant qu'on y est  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Ce titre  :^_^: 




> J'ai l'impression que c'est une hallucination


Vas-y dis que je prends des substances tant que tu y es  :tired: 




> Jamais vu un tel slogan. Pourquoi pas "Aller vous faire encuber" tant qu'on y est


Si tu cherches sur le net tu trouves des gens qui en parlent, et j'ai encore sur un coin de disque dur l'image dont je parle, c'est pour ça que je pense à un montage parodique fait à l'époque qui a tourné...



Le city-builder survival post apo *Endzone - A World Apart* va avoir droit à une extension "Prosperity" le 21 octobre.






Interview de *Raphael Colantonio*.






Concernant le leak de jeux pour *GeForce Now*, Nvidia confirme que la liste existe... mais qu'elle n'est pas forcément exacte puisqu'il s'agit d'un document interne.




> “Nvidia is aware of an unauthorized published game list, with both released and/or speculative titles, used only for internal tracking and testing”, a company spokesperson told Wccftech. “Inclusion on the list is neither confirmation nor an announcement of any game.
> 
> “Nvidia took immediate action to remove access to the list. No confidential game builds or personal information were exposed.”


https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-speculative/



Une discussion à la cool avec les développeurs de *Valheim*.

----------


## Baalim

> Ce titre 
> 
> 
> 
> Vas-y dis que je prends des substances tant que tu y es



J'oserais pas  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, ça ressemble à un vieux photoshop moisi...


https://www.le-vortex.com/jeux-video...xbox-gamecube/

----------


## Ruvon

> J'oserais pas 
> 
> Sinon, ça ressemble à un vieux photoshop moisi...
> 
> https://www.le-vortex.com/wp-content...d-getcubed.jpg
> https://www.le-vortex.com/jeux-video...xbox-gamecube/


Ouais voilà. Effectivement c'est pas très concluant comme image.



Il y aura du monde au *GameIndustry Live* event de Londres où des éditeurs rencontreront des développeurs.

Bandai Namco, Curve Digital, Devolver Digital, EA Originals, GamesCo London, Global Top, Humble Games, Kickstarter, London Venture Partners, Makers Fund, Marvelous Europe, Playstack, Secret Mode, Sega, Tencent, Thunderful, Twitch, Ubisoft, Valve et Yogscast Games.

Valve viendra discuter de Steam avec des devs, curieux de voir ça.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...gi-live-london

----------


## Orhin

> Le truc vraiment con à la base, c'est de proposer des parties classées dans un Moba. J'ai jamais compris ce délire.
> Ca n'a pas de sens de filer un rank à un joueur sachant qu'à chaque partie, il va jouer avec 4 nouveaux inconnus dans sa team. Tu peux pas te baser juste sur la victoire/défaite pour juger le niveau d'un mec...


Une victoire/défaite ça ne veut pas dire grand chose.
Plusieurs centaines par contre, là tu vois clairement la différence de niveau rien qu'avec le ratio victoire/défaite.

Et la grande majorité des système de rangs se basent aussi sur les perfs individuelles, pas uniquement sur la victoire/défaite.
Bref, c'est pas plus déconnant que dans un FPS multi.

----------


## Zerger

Mouais, ca aurait plus de sens de proposer du rank seulement pour des "équipe fixes", un peu comme c'est implémenté sur Starcraft 2.

Enfin bon, dans tous les cas, par rapport aux quêtes journalières, je trouve pas ça choquant. Si les quêtes pouvaient se valider en non classé, y'aurait probablement une tonne de mecs qui seraient afk/feed pour que la partie soit perdue au plus vite et que le farm journalier prenne le moins de temps possible.
Au moins en classé, les mecs essaieront de jouer un minum correctement, même si ils maitrisent pas le perso... un minimum  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Mouais, ca aurait plus de sens de proposer du rank seulement pour des "équipe fixes", un peu comme c'est implémenté sur Starcraft 2.
> 
> Enfin bon, dans tous les cas, par rapport aux quêtes journalières, je trouve pas ça choquant. Si les quêtes pouvaient se valider en non classé, y'aurait probablement une tonne de mecs qui seraient afk/feed pour que la partie soit perdue au plus vite et que le farm journalier prenne le moins de temps possible.
> Au moins en classé, les mecs essaieront de jouer un minum correctement, même si ils maitrisent pas le perso... un minimum


J'y ai un peu joué, et beaucoup de quêtes nécessitent d'être actif dans la partie (contribuer à des kills, ou scorer, notamment).

----------


## Ruvon

*Dying Light 2: Stay Human* fait son Total War: Warhammer 3 et repousse sa sortie au 4 février 2022.





*Team17* est pété de thunes.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-of-40m-in-h1



Un nouveau patch pour *Cyberpunk 2077*. Le changelog :

https://www.cyberpunk.net/en/news/39334/patch-1-31



Du *trailer* de jeux sortis, à venir, sur Steam, sur Itch, sur Switch... sur IndieGamesPlus.

https://indiegamesplus.com/2021/09/t...-goodboy-souls

----------


## cooly08

> *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* fait son Total War: Warhammer 3 et repousse sa sortie au 4 février 2022.
> 
> https://images.gamespress.com/Conten...83d1f29cc1213a


Je m'y attendais tellement pour DL2.
Ça va être chargé le début d'année 2022.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour la campagne de *Back4Blood* dont je n'attends personnellement plus rien vu ce qu'on en a vu jusqu'ici.






*Funcom* fait ses courses en Cimmerie et se paye un barbare.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...onan-ip-holder

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai pas joué à Back 4 Blood, mais du peu que j'en ai vu, je trouve les personnages insupportables. Et ils me donnent l'impression de se détester les uns les autres. On est loin du groupe de rescapés s'entraidant de L4D.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est l'heure de rejoindre la secte avec *Honey, I Joined a Cult!* qui sort aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Joined_a_Cult/






La publicité pour PewDiePie nommée *Youtubers Life 2* sortira le 19 octobre.






Felipe “HarvesteR” Falanghe, malgré son pseudo qui me rappelle un mec louche  ::ninja::  , est le créateur de Kerbal Space Program. Son nouveau joujou, c'est *Balsa Model Flight Simulator* et c'est sorti aujourd'hui en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ght_Simulator/






Ubisoft va dépoussiérer la licence *Driver*.

Pour en faire une série  :Emo: 

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-action-series

----------


## Orhin

> Mouais, ca aurait plus de sens de proposer du rank seulement pour des "équipe fixes", un peu comme c'est implémenté sur Starcraft 2.


Ouais enfin tu coupes 95% des joueurs de la ranked dans ce cas.
Joueur régulièrement avec la même équipe c'est très contraignant.

----------


## Croaker

Je ne suis pas sûr que ça compte comme un jeu vidéo (surtout sur le côté Gacha) mais après presque un an, un nombre (de plus en plus importants) de joueurs Chinois ont enfin *fini Genshin Impact*, c'est à dire sont allés au plus haut niveau disponible.
https://www.gamesradar.com/genshin-i...ank-60-player/
Ca représente un investissement "raisonnable" pour eux d'environ 10 € par jour pour maximiser le "gain d'exp" disponible quotidiennement (et ça ne nécessite que 30 secondes de "jeu", mais rassurez vous, ces baleines dépensent bien plus dans une autre fonctionnalité du jeu).

Ce qui tombe bien, c'est qu'en ce moment il y a un évènement in game de recherche du Léviathan des Mers. 
Je ne sais pas si ce Léviathan des Mers existe dans le jeu, mais son équivalent IRL existe bien, et ils sont beaucoup.

----------


## Ruvon

*Total War: Warhammer III*, Cathay, enjoy.






Un beau mois de septembre à venir sur le *Game Pass*.

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2021/09/...r-update-2021/

https://kotaku.com/game-pass-is-real...ber-1847672280




> September 15
> Flynn: Son Of Crimson (Cloud, Console, PC)
> 
> September 16
> I Am Fish (Cloud, Console, PC)
> SkateBird (Cloud, Console, PC)
> Superliminal (Cloud, Console, PC)
> 
> September 17
> ...


Mais ce sera aussi la fin pour :




> Drake Hollow (Cloud, Console, PC)
> Ikenfell (Cloud, Console, PC)
> Night In The Woods (Cloud, Console, PC)
> Kathy Rain (PC)
> Warhammer Vermintide II (Cloud, Console)




Extension gratuite pour *Evil Genius 2*, en partenariat avec... *Portal* ?






*Chasing Static*, un jeu d'horreur lo-fi, sortira le 14 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hasing_Static/






*Worldbox - God Simulator*, un... simulateur... de dieu... sortira en décembre 2021. Ça a l'air assez con pour être rigolo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hasing_Static/

https://www.superworldbox.com

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour *Sable* :






*Alfred Hitchcock - Vertigo* sortira le 16 décembre.







Du gameplay de *Gamedec* avec la première enquête.

----------


## Megiddo

Un nouveau trailer pour *Synthetik 2*, dont la sortie est repoussée au 11 novembre :




https://store.steampowered.com/app/1471410/SYNTHETIK_2/

----------


## Kriegor

> Le truc vraiment con à la base, c'est de proposer des parties classées dans un Moba. J'ai jamais compris ce délire.
> Ca n'a pas de sens de filer un rank à un joueur sachant qu'à chaque partie, il va jouer avec 4 nouveaux inconnus dans sa team. Tu peux pas te baser juste sur la victoire/défaite pour juger le niveau d'un mec...


Mathématiquement si, et ce même si on te mettait avec n'importe qui dans le monde sans un début de MMR. Tu as peut-être 4 variables dans ta team, mais dans celle d'en face, il y en a 5. Donc si tu répètes suffisamment de matchs, ton nombre de victoires restera représentatif de ton niveau réel.

----------


## Ruvon

Parce que ça faisait longtemps qu'une boite de JV n'avait pas fait de la merde, *Activision Blizzard* accusé de n'avoir pas respecté les droits de leurs employés.




> Activision Blizzard violated federal labor law via interrogations of staff and coercive rules, statements, and actions, the Communications Workers of America union alleges in a U.S. labor board complaint


https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...nlrb-complaint

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ht-to-organize



Une petite vidéo sur *Hades*.

----------


## Ruvon

*tinyBuild* a fait un livestream ce soir, voilà ce qu'il en ressort :



*The Bookwalker* (aventure) a ouvert son accès au playtest.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Bookwalker/






*SpiderHeck*, jeu de duel pour arachnophobes, annoncé pour 2022, lui aussi avec un playtest ouvert sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1329500/SpiderHeck/






Du gameplay pour *Hello Neighbour 2*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lo_Neighbor_2/






*Tinykin*, aventure / plateformeugnon, annoncé pour l'été 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1599020/Tinykin/






*Happy's Humble Burger Farm*, un jeu d'horreur gastronomique, prévu pour la fin 2021.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Burger_Farm/






Suite à venir...

----------


## Ruvon

La suite :



Nouvelle démo dispo pour *Trash Sailors*, un jeu coop.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Trash_Sailors/






*Despot's Game*, un auto battler par les auteurs du très bon *Despotism 3k*, sortira le 14 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Despots_Game/






Sur un tout autre sujet, le point&click *Noir Storm* a une démo dispo sur Itch.

https://diskeletton-studios.itch.io/noirstorm




Via https://www.alphabetagamer.com/noir-storm-alpha-demo/

----------


## jilbi

> *SpiderHeck*, jeu de duel pour arachnophobes, annoncé pour 2022, lui aussi avec un playtest ouvert sur Steam.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1329500/SpiderHeck/
> 
> https://youtu.be/KUH94QIQBsE


Mais ça a l'air trop marrant en vrai ;-D ( bon ça va trop vite pour moi)

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Sable*, qui doit sortir le 23 Septembre sur XBox, Steam, EGS, GOG et Humble :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sable-masks-trailer/




Vistachess, un joueur de *Minecraft*, a décidé de recréer toutes les planètes de l'univers Star Wars dans le jeu de briques cubiques. En un an, il a complété Corsucant et Tatooine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-minecraft-...net-by-planet/




Le nouveau jeu du créateur de Kerbal Space Program, *Balsa Model Flight Simulator*, dont je vous laisse deviner le but à partir du titre, est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/kerbal-space...-early-access/




Il y a quelques mois, *Twitch* avait intégré la possibilité de se faire rembourser un abonnement ou un don 20 minutes (je crois) après l'avoir fait. Comme les streameurs se font un devoir de remercier les abonnements et les dons, il était apparemment difficile pour Twitch de prévoir que certains spectateurs allaient abuser du système, surtout en cette période de "hate-raids" ... Du coup, maintenant qu'ils ont réalisé le problème, ils vont se mettre à bannir les petits malins qui abusaient de cette possibilité et améliorer leur système de remboursement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-to-ba...streamer-subs/





Où *Terry Cavanagh* parle de ses jeux (et ses jeux, ils sont très très bien) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-terry-ca...f-platforming/

Le phasmophobia-like de pillage de tombes égyptiennes *FOREWARNED* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam le 10 Septembre :

https://nofrag.com/pillages-de-tombe...de-forewarned/

Du gameplay pour *The Dark Pictures Anthology : House of Ashes*, qui sort le 21 Octobre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/th...de-will-doyle/




Du gameplay encore pour le jeu d'aventures-plateformes *Tinykin*, qui sortira en été l'année prochaine :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/de...ilent-tinykin/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de navigation en coop *Trash Sailors*, à l'occasion de la sortie d'une nouvelle démo sur Steam :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/tr...ence-atypique/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Trash_Sailors/




Le jeu de combat avec des araignées et des sabres-lasers *SpiderHeck*, avec des grosses vibrations de Stick Fight, sortira en 2022 sur XBox et PC. Un playtest est en cours sur Steam :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/sp...-jedi-en-2022/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1329500/SpiderHeck/




Du gameplay pour *Hello Neighbor 2*, qui doit sortir cette année et sera sur le Game Pass jour 1. Ça parle d'IA à réseau neuronal pour contrôler le voisin qui veut vous attraper :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/de...video-inedite/




Il semblerait bien qu'*Activision Blizzard* fasse tout ce qu'il peut pour empêcher ses vilains employés profiteurs, harcelés et payés au salaire minimum de se syndiquer. Ça expliquerait l'embauche d'un cabinet d'avocats spécialisés dans les manœuvres anti-syndicalisation pour régler les problèmes de harcélement dans la compagnie :

https://kotaku.com/workers-accuse-ac...ing-1847675870

*Deathloop* est sorti et a des problèmes de stabilité de framerate et de "bégaiement". Les vilains joueurs médisants accusent déjà la protection Denuvo, qui avait produit les mêmes effets sur Resident Evil Village :

https://kotaku.com/even-beefy-rigs-a...ues-1847676264

*Hideki Kamiya* a dit : "If people want to play a classic game and they can’t… it’s holding game culture back." :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mes-available/

Takahisa Taura, le directeur d'*Astral Chains* chez Platinum Games, travaille sur un nouveau projet pas encore révélé :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...a-new-project/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Kalof annuel* de l'année prochaine sera Modern Warfare 2, la suite du Kalof annuel 2019, Modern Warfare :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ern-warfare-2/

*Forza Motorsport 7* sera délisté de toutes les boutiques en ligne demain :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-motorsport-7/

La *Nintendo Switch* ne va pas baisser de prix aux USA :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...cut-in-the-us/

Le DLC Discovery Tour pour *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* sortira le 19 Octobre. Comme pour les deux Assassin's Creed précédents, ce DLC permettra de se promener gentiment sans tuer personne et d'apprendre des trucs. Le DLC sera gratuit pour les possesseurs du jeu et disponible à 20 euros en standalone pour les gens désirant s'éduquer sans grimper dans des tours :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/as.../1100-6496219/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de combats en arène *Star Wars Hunters*, qui sortira en exclusivité sur Switch en 2022 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6496218/




La liste de jeux ayant fuité sur la base de données *Nvidia GeForce Now* était en fait hautement spéculative :

https://www.thegamer.com/nvidia-leak...t-speculative/

Les développeurs de *Valheim* aimeraient bien que vous recommenciez tout depuis le début suite à la sortie de la dernière mise à jour Hearth & Home. Les joies de l'accès anticipé :

https://www.thegamer.com/valheim-dev...r-hearth-home/

Où il y a une interview des développeurs du RPG tactique cyberpunk *Mechajammer*, qui doit sortir un jour sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/mechajammer...-cyberpunk-pc/

Le jeu de deckbuilding avec des samouraïs *Mahokenshi* a été annoncé et devrait sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam début 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/mahokenshi-...-game-samurai/




4 ans après la sortie de *Breath Of The Wild*, des joueurs découvrent encore des choses, comme le fait que tirer sur 3 piments épicés peut vous propulser 3 fois vers le haut :

https://www.gameinformer.com/gamer-c...ed-years-later

https://www.reddit.com/r/Breath_of_t...tm_term=pjtyto

----------


## KOUB

La simulation de vie d’influenceur *Youtubers Life 2* sortira sur PC et consoles d'ancienne génération le 19 Octobre. Je me demande si on pourra ... Cherche une blague ... Regarde des scandales de youtubeurs ... regarde les règles du forum ... Heu ... Faire un faux clash pour faire monter les vues ? Faire du drop-shipping ? :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14612...t-consoles.htm




La sortie du RPG tactique *Reverse Collapse: Code Name Bakery* sur Switch, PC et téléphones portables, est retardée à 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/reve...elayed-to-2022

Le jeu d'enquête *Alfred Hitchcock – Vertigo* sortira le 16 Décembre sur PC et en 2022 sur toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/alfr...es-december-16

*Dying Light 2: Stay Human* sortira en fait le 4 Février 2022 et pas le 7 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/dyin...ebruary-4-2022

La deuxième mise à jour de la *Playstation 5* sera déployée demain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/ps5-...s-september-15

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de massacre de zombies *Back 4 Blood*, qui doit sortir sur tout sauf la Switch le 12 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/back...mpaign-trailer




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Monark*, qui doit sortir début 2022 sur PlayStation, Switch et PC en Europe et en Amérique du Nord :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/monark-allies-trailer




*Funcom* s'est payé Cabinet Group et donc les propriétés intellectuelles de Conan le Barbare, Solomon Kane et Mutant Year Zero :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/func...ns-of-other-ip

Kenichiro Tsukuda, le producteur du jeu d'action avec des méchas *Daemon X Machina* promet une suite :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/daem...romises-sequel

Voici les nouveaux jeux qui arrivent en Septembre sur le Xbox Game Pass :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/xbox...late-september



Le jeu d'aventures-horreur-cuisine *Happy’s Humble Burger Farm* sortira au 4ème trimestre 2021 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/firs...-switch-and-pc




L'action-plateformer rétro *Steel Assault* sortira le 28 Septembre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/stee...-for-switch-pc

La sortie du jeu de baston *Phantom Breaker: Omnia* est retardée à début 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/phan...-to-early-2022

Le remake de *Destroy All Humans! 2*, subtilement qualifié de l'adjectif Reprobed, a leaké via une bande-annonce :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/destr...via-a-trailer/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action *Clash: Artifacts Of Chaos* doit sortir en Juin 2022 sur PC, toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, et continue d'avancer :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/com...-new-dev-diary




Le jeu d'exploitation minière avec des nains dans l'espace *Deep Rock Galactic* supporte maintenant les mods :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dee...spiders-beards

La mise à jour 3.1 pour *Stellaris* a été déployée et rajoute entre autres du nouveau contenu pour d'anciens DLC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...balance-tweaks




En vue de sa sortie le 23 Septembre sur l'Epic Game Store, *Eve Online* essaie de faciliter l'expérience des nouveaux joueurs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ic-games-store




D'ailleurs, j'ai trouvé une vidéo résumant pas trop mal le bordel qu'a été la bataille de FWST-8 entre l'Imperium et l'Alliance PAPI :




Vous vous souvenez de la série *Driver* ? Oui, le GTA-killer qui a fait un "pouf" minable ? Bon, vous vous souvenez probablement mieux du DRIV3Rgate qui a éclaboussé de vomi moisi la presse vidéoludique. Driver, donc, va être adapté en série télé sur le service de streaming Binge :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tion-tv-series

1047 Games a levé 100 millions de dollars sans forcer. Les 13 millions de téléchargements d Halo/Portal free-to-play Splitgate ont dû bien aider :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...00m-in-funding

La sortie du service permettant d'apprendre à jouer de la guitare *Rocksmith+* est décalée à l'année prochaine au lieu de cet été sur PC. À noter qu'Ubisoft a conduit une bêta fermée en Juillet :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...into-next-year

Il est maintenant possible de jouer aux jeux du XBox Game Pass en streaming, depuis le cloud ou depuis sa propre console sur son propre PC sous Windows 10, via la *Xbox App* :

https://www.polygon.com/22673649/xbo...loud-streaming

Selon le NPD Group, le jeu le plus vendu sur PC en Août a été *Humankind* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/14/h...lling-pc-game/

*Immutable* a levé 60 millions de dollars pour monter sa plateforme de NFT, visant à monétiser les jeux vidéos. Oui, on ne va pas y échapper à cette merde :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/14/i...m-on-ethereum/

*Activision-Blizzard* embauche du monde, une ancienne de Disney et un ancien de Delta Arilines :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/14/a...-grow-revenue/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Total War: Warhammer III*, qui doit maintenant sortir début 2022 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...one-47932.html

----------


## Wulfstan

Hmmm, j'adore lire les mêmes news et regarder les mêmes trailers deux fois sur la même page.

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelike-action *METALLIC CHILD* sort demain sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/met...action-spatial

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ETALLIC_CHILD/




Le jeu de stratégie *LASER CHESS: Deflection* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/las...ope-aux-lasers




La mise à jour de *Fallout 76* permettant l'implantation de mondes publics et personnalisés est sortie aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/fallout-76-le-meilleur-des-mondes/

Le studio Hexa Drive (Ninjala, Super Bomberman R Online) vient rejoindre ceux qui travaillent sur *Dragon Quest XII : The Flames of Fate* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050842829.html

*F1 2021* a reçu le circuit Portimão gratuitement et d'autres sont prévus pour les mois prochains :

https://www.pcgamer.com/f1-2021-just...a-free-update/




Ça ne doit pas surprendre grand monde ici, mais *Activision Blizzard* viole le droit du travail pour empêcher ses employés de parler de ses violations précédentes du droit du travail. Pas de honte, jamais :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...bor-complaint/




> The employees, who are working under the "A Better ABK" banner (referring to Activision Blizzard King), and the Communication Workers of America allege that, in the last six months, Activision Blizzard has:
> 
>     "Threatened" and "told" employees they cannot talk about "wages, hours, and working conditions," or investigations about them. (The investigation that led to the July lawsuit, for example.)
>     "Maintained an overly broad social media policy"
>     "Enforced the social media policy against employees who have engaged in protected concerted activity"
>     "Threatened or disciplined employees on account of protected concerted activity"
>     "Engaged in surveillance of employees engaged in protected concerted activity and engaged in interrogation of employees about protected concerted activity.”
> 
> "Protected concerted activity" refers to employees discussing ways to improve their workplace or organizing into labor groups, including collective bargaining groups. The CWA also acknowledged that Activision Blizzard hired WilmerHale, a law firm known for anti-union efforts with Amazon and other companies.

----------


## Herman Speed

Après un Flic dans la Mafia,
Un Dev chez les mafieux.

Le Topic du Dark Gaming.

----------


## Ruvon

Un ptiteaser pour *DEATHGRIP*, un jeu de course du turfu.






L'accès au playtest de *SKULL CHAINZ*, le jeu où on casse des crânes avec des crânes, est demandable sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../SKULL_CHAINZ/

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/skull...-beta-sign-up/



Tiens, les forums d'Eurogamer ferment ?

----------


## Zerger

> Hmmm, j'adore lire les mêmes news et regarder les mêmes trailers deux fois sur la même page.


Tu n'aimes pas le jeu des niouzes?

----------


## pipoop

> Un ptiteaser pour *DEATHGRIP*, un jeu de course du turfu.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qoBh40HCjs


ils vont recevoir une lettre "ferme mais..." des avocats de chez disney?

----------


## KOUB

> ils vont recevoir une lettre "ferme mais..." des avocats de chez disney?


"polie mais ferme"  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Le *Discovery Tour d'Assassin's Creed Valhalla* sortira le 19 octobre. Gratuit pour ceux qui possèdent le jeu.



https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...-on-october-19

----------


## skyblazer

> *F1 2021* a reçu le circuit Portimão gratuitement et d'autres sont prévus pour les mois prochains :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/f1-2021-just...a-free-update/


Pour le contexte, il fait partie des 3 nouveaux grand prix qui étaient prévu pour cette saison. Et aucun n'était prêt au lancement, du coup c'était prévu que ces circuits sortent en patch. S'il ne sortait pas gratuitement, c'était un foutage de gueule royal que nous aurait sorti EA.
Par contre, autre promesse qui était prévu et qui est amené, l'équilibrage des voitures par rapport à la saison précédente est enfin modifié, avec globalement un nerf de la vitesse brute (augmentation du drag, comme en vrai) mais une légère augmentation de l'appui aérodynamique sur certaine, et un (gros) retrait sur d'autres qui sous-performent fortement en vrai (Haas  ::lol::  ).
Cette vidéo donne les chiffres précis sur ces valeurs et leur changement avec ce patch..

----------


## Wulfstan

> Tu n'aimes pas le jeu des niouzes?


J'en avais entendu parler, mais là ça confine au ridicule.  ::P: 

Faut quand même avoir une sacré dose de narcissisme pour se permettre ça.

----------


## comodorecass

Pour la défense de Koub, je crois qu'il avait mentionné une fois qu'il préparait ses posts tout au long de la journée en agrégant les différentes actualités qu'il glanait sur la toile. Une fois sa prose finalisé, il la postait sans forcément pouvoir voir ce qui avait été fait avant. D'où cette impression assez de curieuse de bot qui post sans vraiment se soucier d'autrui. A confirmer avec l'intéressé.

----------


## BenbenD

> Pour la défense de Koub, je crois qu'il avait mentionné une fois qu'il préparait ses posts tout au long de la journée en agrégant les différentes actualités qu'il glanait sur la toile. Une fois sa prose finalisé, il la postait sans forcément pouvoir voir ce qui avait été fait avant. D'où cette impression assez de curieuse de bot qui post sans vraiment se soucier d'autrui. A confirmer avec l'intéressé.


Ce qui parait logique. 
Même si certaines news sont en double, le fait de ne pas avoir à se taper 36 sites pour avoir un condensé des infos principales, c'est du luxe. 

Merci aux généreux canards qui postent quotidiennement les news  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour le contexte, il fait partie des 3 nouveaux grand prix qui étaient prévu pour cette saison. Et aucun n'était prêt au lancement, du coup c'était prévu que ces circuits sortent en patch. S'il ne sortait pas gratuitement, c'était un foutage de gueule royal que nous aurait sorti EA.


Ah merci, la formulation de la news m'a fait bondir aussi, j'allais venir faire la même remarque.  :Angry: 
Les changements de calendrier constituent une bonne partie de la valeur ajoutée des ressorties annuelles de cette licence qui évolue assez peu sur le fond. Autant dire que sortir F1 2021 sans les nouveaux circuits revenait déjà à commercialiser au prix fort un jeu pas vraiment terminé.
C'est un glissement regrettable qui s'est amorcé lorsque Codies a commencé à sortir ses F1 20xx en juin plutôt qu'en septembre pour capitaliser un max sur la saison en cours, et que le nouveau propriétaire (EA) n'est, à l'évidence, pas près de corriger.

----------


## Durack

> Non, il ne me semble pas y avoir eu de changement significatif dans les articles. Les nouveaux rédacteurs ont pris leurs marques et se sont bien intégrés, les anciens font comme ils ont toujours fait.





> Disons qu'après plusieurs financements participatifs, j'aurais préféré que les sous servent à une augmentation du contenu écrit plutôt qu'à la réalisation de vidéos.
> Il s'agit bien entendu d'un avis personnel. Pour ce que j'en sais, la majeure partie des lecteurs est peut-être ravie du développement du contenu en streaming.


Autant je comprend qu'avec les financement certain voulaient un peu plus de contenu écrit, autant je ne comprend les reproches concernant une diversification du média, surtout si celui ci ne change rien a la qualité du mag.  ::unsure::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Autant je comprend qu'avec les financement certain voulaient un peu plus de contenu écrit, autant je ne comprend les reproches concernant une diversification du média, surtout si celui ci ne change rien a la qualité du mag.


Je constate qu'il y a relativement peu de reproches (ou qu'ils sont peu bruyants) de la part des lecteurs qui ne sont tout simplement pas intéressés par les nouveaux contenus proposés, dont je suis. 

Ceux qui gueulent le plus fort comme Zerger ne me semble pas forcément déçus que le mag' fasse ce genre de choses, mais plutôt de la manière. 
Bon, Zerger est aussi visiblement chafouin parce qu'il a dû se faire bannir du Discord et/ou du chat des streams.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Non mais c'est bon, je me reconcentre sur les JV, promis !

----------


## KOUB

> Pour la défense de Koub, je crois qu'il avait mentionné une fois qu'il préparait ses posts tout au long de la journée en agrégant les différentes actualités qu'il glanait sur la toile. Une fois sa prose finalisé, il la postait sans forcément pouvoir voir ce qui avait été fait avant. D'où cette impression assez de curieuse de bot qui post sans vraiment se soucier d'autrui. A confirmer avec l'intéressé.


L’intéressé confirme.  ::ninja:: 

Désolé pour l'erreur de formulation sur F1 2021. Je dois avouer que c'est une des arnaques licences d'EA que je ne suis pas plus que ça.

Et merci pour la précision, skyblazer.

----------


## Exureris

A la fin Koub/Ruvon c'est comme en cas de divorce où tu vas décider si tu vas vivre chez papa ou maman. Là tu décides qui tu bloques pour n'avoir que les news en 1 exemplaire  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

> A la fin Koub/Ruvon c'est comme en cas de divorce où tu vas décider si tu vas vivre chez papa ou maman. Là tu décides qui tu bloques pour n'avoir que les news en 1 exemplaire


Je me moque plus souvent de Star Citizen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

Alors justement, je préfère avoir les news en double gratuites faites par des bénévoles que de les pourrir.  

Soyez gentils avec les coincoins.



Même si j'ai l'impression de loucher sur le topic, c'est pas grave, c'est déja mieux que GAMEBLOG PUTAIN !

----------


## Ruvon

> Je me moque plus souvent de Star Citizen.


Je ne relaie que les niouzes qui parlent de jeux vidéo qui existent de sujets qui m'intéressent un minimum, du coup je ne parle pas de Star Citizen  ::ninja:: 



Par contre les jeux d'aventure en 2D en pixel-art moche, ça c'est mon rayon :

*Rift Adventure*, pas de date de sortie annoncée mais un pitch... surprenant ?




> Rift Adventure is a 2D platformer of action and adventure and RPG elements with retro pixel art style that* seeks to educate and raise awareness of young people, teenagers and also homesick players about tax, tax education, citizenship and the cause and consequence of their actions.*


Toi aussi, apprend pourquoi on paye des impôts en tabassant des monstres dans la peau d'un lapin ou d'un chat anthropomorphe.

https://www.qubyteinteractive.com/games/rift-adventure/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ift_Adventure/

----------


## Ruvon

Dans la série "la vie quotidienne dans les studios de JV", on en a un peu marre des ambiances toxiques, du coup il y a des niouzes qui font plus plaisir que d'autres.

Chez *Brace Yourself* (NecroDancer), on paye les gens même le vendredi, jour où les employés sont libres de taffer sur leurs projets personnels.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...sonal-projects

https://braceyourselfgames.com/2021/...hoice-fridays/

----------


## Redditeur

> La liste de jeux ayant fuité sur la base de données *Nvidia GeForce Now* était en fait hautement spéculative :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/nvidia-leak...t-speculative/


  ::trollface:: 




> Le remake de *Destroy All Humans! 2*, subtilement qualifié de l'adjectif Reprobed, a leaké via une bande-annonce :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/destr...via-a-trailer/
> 
> https://youtu.be/hjTL9aeBPl4


 ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Autant je comprend qu'avec les financement certain voulaient un peu plus de contenu écrit, autant je ne comprend les reproches concernant une diversification du média, surtout si celui ci ne change rien a la qualité du mag.


Première chose, c'est que si l'activité twitch se développe, tu n'as aucune certitude que la qualité du contenu écrit n'en souffrira pas.

La deuxième chose, c'est que lorsque tu files du pognon pour améliorer les choses, tu espères une amélioration du contenu actuel, pas forcément une diversification du type de contenu.

Bref, l'équation plus de financement = maintien de la qualité n'est pas forcément la seule manière de voir les choses.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce qui parait logique. 
> Même si certaines news sont en double, le fait de ne pas avoir à se taper 36 sites pour avoir un condensé des infos principales, c'est du luxe. 
> 
> Merci aux généreux canards qui postent quotidiennement les news


Même chose de mon côté, je préfère lire deux revues de presse qui se recoupent partiellement que faire le tour de l'ensemble des sites de news jeu vidéo.

Merci aux deux intéressés (oui, même à Ruvon)

----------


## Ruvon

> Première chose, c'est que si l'activité twitch se développe, tu n'as aucune certitude que la qualité du contenu écrit n'en souffrira pas.


Sur ce point, l'activité Twitch s'étant développée depuis pas mal de temps maintenant, je n'ai pas l'impression que la qualité du contenu en ait souffert. Pourvu que ça dure comme on dit, mais j'ai envie de dire que le risque est passé.




> La deuxième chose, c'est que lorsque tu files du pognon pour améliorer les choses, tu espères une amélioration du contenu actuel, pas forcément une diversification du type de contenu.
> 
> Bref, l'équation plus de financement = maintien de la qualité n'est pas forcément la seule manière de voir les choses.


Je suis allé chercher le projet du dernier Ulule :



Ça parle en partie de nouvelle formule, mais le projet de diversification est clairement affiché et assumé. Comme je le disais l'autre jour, les voir utiliser l'argent des préabonnements pour diversifier le contenu n'est pas une surprise, ce qui m'étonne c'est que tu en attendais autre chose visiblement.




> Même chose de mon côté, je préfère lire deux revues de presse qui se recoupent partiellement que faire le tour de l'ensemble des sites de news jeu vidéo.
> 
> Merci aux deux intéressés (oui, même à Ruvon)


 :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Sur ce point, l'activité Twitch s'étant développée depuis pas mal de temps maintenant, je n'ai pas l'impression que la qualité du contenu en ait souffert. Pourvu que ça dure comme on dit, mais j'ai envie de dire que le risque est passé.
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis allé chercher le projet du dernier Ulule :
> 
> https://d2homsd77vx6d2.cloudfront.ne...68a222c00d.jpg
> 
> Ça parle en partie de nouvelle formule, mais le projet de diversification est clairement affiché et assumé. Comme je le disais l'autre jour, les voir utiliser l'argent des préabonnements pour diversifier le contenu n'est pas une surprise, ce qui m'étonne c'est que tu en attendais autre chose visiblement.


Sur ton graph, je vois que le poste "nouvelles activités éditoriales", soit twitch mais également contenus du site web, ne représente qu'un quart de l'utilisation des fonds.
La majeure partie des fonds allant à la nouvelle formule ET à l'amélioration du site web.

Ma participation à la campagne (same player shoots again) me semble assez cohérente au vu de mes attentes.



Là, pour être encore plus cohérent, je profite d'une pause pour regarder "scroll news" et... bon... la valeur ajoutée de la rubrique et du chat (dont ils ont l'air d'être vachement fiers)... comment dire ?  :tired: 

EDIT : j'aurai donc tenu 15 minutes avant que l'ennui et l'énervement l'emportent sur ma bonne volonté.

----------


## Ckao

Y'a du monde à suivre les lives Twitch de CPC? Ça pourrait dépasser le nombre de lecteurs papier ou on en est encore loin pour le moment?
J'imagine qu'ils anticipent une baisse des ventes des magazines papier en diversifiant leur offre, tant que ça n'impacte pas la qualité du magazine moi ça me va (je n'ai jamais regardé une seule de leurs émissions streamées).

----------


## Eloso

> A la fin Koub/Ruvon c'est comme en cas de divorce où tu vas décider si tu vas vivre chez papa ou maman. Là tu décides qui tu bloques pour n'avoir que les news en 1 exemplaire





> Je me moque plus souvent de Star Citizen.


Je choisis de rester avec KOUB !

Bon, en fait j'aime bien le travail de Ruvon aussi, donc je vais mettre personne en ignorelist. Et merci à vous deux aussi  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Y'a du monde à suivre les lives Twitch de CPC? Ça pourrait dépasser le nombre de lecteurs papier ou on en est encore loin pour le moment?
> J'imagine qu'ils anticipent une baisse des ventes des magazines papier en diversifiant leur offre, tant que ça n'impacte pas la qualité du magazine moi ça me va (je n'ai jamais regardé une seule de leurs émissions streamées).


Difficile de quantifier. D'un côté tu as la "grosse" émission CPC qui a lieu 1 jeudi sur 2, avec 3/4 membres de la rédac' et parfois un invité. Elle attire beaucoup* de viewer. De l'autre les stream de jeu ou émission annexes qui restent plus confidentiel(le)s.

Mais je pense que le nb de lecteurs papier reste devant.

*Beaucoup, à l'échelle de la chaine CPC

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, en fait j'aime bien le travail de Ruvon aussi, donc je vais mettre personne en ignorelist. Et merci à vous deux aussi



Moi, je vais foutre les deux lascars en ignore list. Comme ça, je retrouverai le bon vieux topic des news, sans news, mais avec plein de débats interminables et d'engueulades  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sur ton graph, je vois que le poste "nouvelles activités éditoriales", soit twitch mais également contenus du site web, ne représente qu'un quart de l'utilisation des fonds.
> La majeure partie des fonds allant à la nouvelle formule ET à l'amélioration du site web.
> 
> Ma participation à la campagne (same player shoots again) me semble assez cohérente au vu de mes attentes.


J'ai tendance à considérer l'amélioration du site dans la partie diversification, mais c'est effectivement mon interprétation, je comprends ton point de vue. Je ne le partage pas complètement (manquerait plus que ça, qu'on soit d'accord sur un truc  :tired:  ) mais je comprends mieux  ::ninja:: 




> Là, pour être encore plus cohérent, je profite d'une pause pour regarder "scroll news" et... bon... la valeur ajoutée de la rubrique et du chat (dont ils ont l'air d'être vachement fiers)... comment dire ? 
> 
> EDIT : j'aurai donc tenu 15 minutes avant que l'ennui et l'énervement l'emportent sur ma bonne volonté.


Tu regardes le premier ou le deuxième ? Parce que dans le premier j'ai demandé quel était le meilleur Final Fantasy pour rendre hommage au forum, ça a mordu plus fort que je ne l'espérais  ::ninja::  Sinon ça m'intéresse de savoir ce qui t'a énervé, mais ce n'est pas le bon topic pour ça  ::ninja:: 




> Difficile de quantifier. D'un côté tu as la "grosse" émission CPC qui a lieu 1 jeudi sur 2, avec 3/4 membres de la rédac' et parfois un invité. Elle attire beaucoup* de viewer. De l'autre les stream de jeu ou émission annexes qui restent plus confidentiel(le)s.
> 
> Mais je pense que le nb de lecteurs papier reste devant.
> 
> *Beaucoup, à l'échelle de la chaine CPC


Pour des chiffres, voir le site de sullygnome : https://sullygnome.com/channel/canardpc

Pour les streams de jeux, assez logiquement, les streams en journée attirent toujours un peu les mêmes (les télétravailleurs par ex). Forcément ça limite l'audience.

----------


## Erkin_

Du gameplay du nouveau jeu des devs de Battlerite.

----------


## Ruvon

*Swing Dunk*, le Rocket League du basket avec des hoverboards à la place des voitures, arrive en Early Access.

J'avais testé durant un playtest, c'est plutôt sympa, ça demande pas mal de maitrise avec la balle qu'on contrôle avec une sorte de grappin, à voir ce que ça vaut en équipe.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1477630/Swing_Dunk/






*A Year of Springs*, une trilogie de VN qui raconte l'histoire de trois personnes, a une démo jusqu'au 5 octobre pour le Tokyo Game Show.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...AR_OF_SPRINGS/



*V Rising*, l'open world Vampire survival, sort un trailer de gameplay.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1604030/V_Rising/




Oups, j'avais pas vu que c'était le même qu'au dessus, vu que la miniature d'IGN n'est pas la même... comme quoi, les trailers officiels qui ne viennent pas des chaines youtube officielle...  ::ninja:: 



*tinyBuild* achète *Bad Pixel*, le studio derrière *Deadside* (le survival shooter) pour 17 miyons.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...o-17-1-million

----------


## Ruvon

De la baston de samurai hollywoodien en multi : *Hanako: Honor & Blade* est sorti sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3..._Honor__Blade/

https://www.hanakogame.com/

----------


## Kalh

> Première chose, c'est que si l'activité twitch se développe, tu n'as aucune certitude que la qualité du contenu écrit n'en souffrira pas.


Pour mettre mon petit gravillon à l'édifice, j'ai un exemple concret dans la presse (qui n'a rien à voir avec le JV), mais qui prouve que ça n'impacte pas. Je suis abonné depuis pas mal de temps à Ciel & Espace (on a les hobbies qu'on a), depuis environ 2 ans, ils ont décidé de passer leur mag en bimensuel et d'axer plus sur le web (site, podcast, etc.). On aurait pu penser que la qualité du mag aurait baissée, mais en fait non.
Les quelques heures passées pour écrire quelques brèves ou faire des enregistrements sur des articles qui ne passeraient pas dans le mag doivent être relativement minimes, et peut être que leur équipe est plus importante que chez CPC.

En tout cas, je lis CPC depuis pas mal de temps, et si ça continue comme ça (en qualité d'écriture) pour encore un petit moment (certains articles me disent qu'ils -Yvan surtout- on pris de l'expérience avec Humanoïde, et c'est pas un mal).

----------


## Ruvon

*The Amazing American Circus*, circus-tycoon / jeu de cartes, sortira demain 16/09 sur Steam, GoG, console.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erican_Circus/






*Table of Tales: The Crooked Crown*, le jeu de rôle sur table mais sur ordi, plusieurs années après sa sortie sur PSVR, arrive sur Steam, en VR donc mais aussi en non-VR.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Crooked_Crown/

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Tous les jours j'ouvre  ce topic et j'espère voir des news sur Hellblade "2" mais toujours rien  :Emo: 

Sinon je rejoins les autres et je remercie les canards qui nous offrent le luxe de pas devoir chercher sur le net tous les jours !  :Clap:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon je rejoins les autres et je remercie les canards qui nous offrent le luxe de pas devoir chercher sur le net tous les jours !


 :;): 

Sur ce point, un commentaire : allez quand même chercher les infos à la source parfois. Certains articles peuvent se tromper, tout comme je peux me planter en transmettant une info. Et moi ça m'intéresse toujours si vous trouvez une erreur que vous veniez la corriger ou la compléter.

C'est la base de l'éducation aux médias, mais la source de l'info c'est le plus important, toujours. Comme un lien vers un communiqué officiel en plus de l'interprétation d'un site en ligne.

(et ça c'est plus personnel, mais je préfère toujours les vidéos venant des studios / éditeurs que les reupload sans vergogne d'autres sites qui n'apportent aucune valeur ajoutée, à part parfois leur logo en intro, mais qui amassent des vues youtube sans avoir rien branlé (coucou Gematsu), téma la taille du rat comme on dit)

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Tiens, les forums d'Eurogamer ferment ?


Bientôt chez vous !  ::trollface::

----------


## Erkin_

> De la baston de samurai hollywoodien en multi : *Hanako: Honor & Blade* est sorti sur Steam.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3..._Honor__Blade/
> 
> https://www.hanakogame.com/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9odvnwNQKp4


Ma grande passion dans les jv, ce sont les manuels.
Ils nous appâtent avec un "View the manual" sur la fiche steam, et ça retourne sur leur pauvre site web. HONTEUX !!!

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon, le voilà mon jeu bien Dark. La preuve, il y a Darkness dans le titre.
> 
> *Age of Darkness: Final Stand*, donc, un survival RTS que je ne peux que rapprocher de They Are Billions en mode fantasy. Prévu pour une sortie en Early Access le 15 septembre. Playside, le studio Australien qui le développe, n'a pas fait grand chose de notable (et surkiffe les zombies vu leur catalogue PC monocentré), mais on n'est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise.
> 
> https://www.ageofdarkness.com/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QX8LoZ-iOo
> 
> https://youtu.be/-0ccAIe3NJo


Team17, qui a décidément plein de thunasse, va publier Age of Darkness, qui profite de l'occasion pour changer la date de sortie annoncée en Early Access du 15/09 au 7/10 :  "we have jointly decided to delay it until October 7th"

https://www.ageofdarkness.com/post/p...ss-final-stand



ackboo va pouvoir ressortir son fil à plomb, sa bétonnière et sa mauvaise foi dans *Hometopia* où il pourra construire des maisons des fondations jusqu'au toit, avant de les décorer avec goût avec style avec talent bref, il les décorera.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1138640/Hometopia/






On sort les murs d'ampli et les tshirt souvenir pour pigeon dans *Festival Tycoon*. Sortie en Early Access le 27/09.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...stival_Tycoon/






Nouveau trailer pour le jeu de puzzle *Bonfire Peaks* qui sortira le 30/09.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Bonfire_Peaks/






2,6 millions de copies pour *PGA Tour 2K21*... mais si ça inclue les copies du Humble Choice de ce mois-ci c'est de la triche  ::ninja:: 

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/2...050842887.html



*Growing Up*, avec l'auteur de Life is Strange à l'écriture, sortira le 14 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1191120/Growing_Up/

----------


## Baalim

> Bientôt chez vous !


D'autant qu'un type a retrouvé l'annonce enfouie au fin fond dudit forum et que les motifs évoqués préfigurent d'autres décisions similaires
https://web.archive.org/web/20210830.../thread/372333

----------


## Xchroumfph

> D'autant qu'un type a retrouvé l'annonce enfouie au fin fond dudit forum et que les motifs évoqués préfigurent d'autres décisions similaires
> https://web.archive.org/web/20210830.../thread/372333


C'est vrai que à la lecture, ça résonne bizarrement

----------


## Da-Soth

> Alors justement, je préfère avoir les news en double gratuites faites par des bénévoles que de les pourrir.  
> 
> Soyez gentils avec les coincoins.
> 
> https://c.tenor.com/xb7N9Ejni5sAAAAd...uck-cuddle.gif
> 
> Même si j'ai l'impression de loucher sur le topic, c'est pas grave, c'est déja mieux que GAMEBLOG PUTAIN !


A mettre en disclamer.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour fêter l'anniversaire d'Agatha Christie, un dev diary pour *Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot: First Cases*.




Et un nouveau trailer.






*INDUSTRIA* sortira le 30 septembre. La démo de ce shooter ambiancé montrait un univers sympa mais un gameplay mou du cul, j'espère que ça sera plus réussi quand ça sortira.






Encore du dev diary, cette fois pour *Clash: Artifacts of Chaos*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...acts_of_Chaos/






*Medieval Dynasty* sort le 23 septembre en version 1.0, un petit teaser vient de sortir.






Le harcèlement en ligne se porte bien, et sans surprises, c'est surtout contre certaines personnes.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...n-online-games

----------


## Ruvon

Wales Interactive, spécialiste des jeux en FMV, vient d'ouvrir une page Steam pour *Bloodshore*, un nouveau projet sans aucune précision. Il n'apparait pas encore sur leur site, et l'url http://www.walesinteractive.com/bloodshore demande un mot de passe...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1490840/Bloodshore/



*THE GREAT CYCLE*, un simulateur d'animal en Afrique, vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam. Early Access prévu mais va savoir quand.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._GREAT_CIRCLE/






*Beyond Contact*, un jeu de survie exploration SF, édité par Deep Silver, vient d'apparaitre sur Steam. C'est pas moche, mais c'est pas du photoréaliste non plus. Pas trouvé de trailer sur Youtube alors clic clic : 
https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...m?t=1631717586

Sortira en Early Access le 21 septembre, c'est bientôt pour un jeu inconnu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...eyond_Contact/



*Lords and Villeins*, un medieval city-builder en pixels sortira le 30 septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._and_Villeins/






*Myriads: Renaissance*, un 4X en tour par tour sur des îles flottantes. Non, pas celles-là. Démo disponible.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Renaissance/






*The Pioneers: surviving desolation*, un jeu de survie / exploration / construction de base sur Io, ce qui nous changera de Mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ng_desolation/






Bethesda regarde cette histoire de stuttering sur PC qui plombe les reviews Steam de *Deathloop*. Parce que des évaluations "Mixed" ça fait tâche à côté des 9/10 de la presse. Qui a dit review bombing ? Ah non pardon rien à voir, cette fois c'est pour de vraies raisons  ::ninja:: 

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bet...-pc-stuttering

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Le harcèlement en ligne se porte bien, et sans surprises, c'est surtout contre certaines personnes.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...n-online-games
> 
> https://cdn.gamer-network.net/2021/a...16-05/adl2.jpg


Si tu regardes leur methodologie de sondage, on voit qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à tirer de ces stats à part que les gens dans les jeux en ligne peuvent être des enculés grâce à l'anonymat d'internet. Ce que l'on sait déjà.
180 personnes environ par catégories, les questions assez larges qui font que si tu as joués à au moins une partie de dota ou LoL tu coches pas mal de cases sur leur sondages...

Y a un vrai probleme fondamental du respect de l'individu sur le net, que ca soit dans les jeux ou ailleurs (meme sur ce forum cf le topic covid) et qui touche en vrai tout le monde (à divers degré bien entendu, je ne dénigre pas que les LGBT se font bien plus harceler que le mec lambda c'est evident).
Ramener ca à un pseudo gamergate c'est dommage.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

"De toute façon on est tous harcelés sur le net parce que les gens sont juste cons du coup on s'en fout s'il y a des catégories beaucoup plus touchées"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

Je ne comprends pas bien comment ça se passe, ils ne précisent pas mais on dirait qu'ils parlent de streaming vidéo ?
Dans l'article 22% disent avoir été doxxed et 20% swatted, les fics doivent casser des portes d'aspirants PGM à tours de bras aux USA  ::ninja:: 
Ou alors leurs sessions de jeu commencent comme sur un site de rencontre.

----------


## sKimo

V-rising, j'ai envie d'y croire, Battlerite est un sacré bon jeux mais le trailer n'en dit pas assez. Si j'ai bien compris, c'est un A-rpg vue de dessus, mais si c'est avec les contrôles et les mécaniques de battlerite, ça peut être vraiment très cool.





> "De toute façon on est tous harcelés sur le net parce que les gens sont juste cons du coup on s'en fout s'il y a des catégories beaucoup plus touchées"


"Y a un vrai probleme fondamental du respect de l'individu sur le net, que ca soit dans les jeux ou ailleurs (meme sur ce forum cf le topic covid) et qui touche en vrai tout le monde (à divers degré bien entendu, je ne dénigre pas que les LGBT se font bien plus harceler que le mec lambda c'est evident).
Ramener ca à un pseudo gamergate c'est dommage."

J'ai du mal à comprendre comment tu as pu l'interprété comme ça, après le gamergate, je sais même pas ce que c'est. Il dit juste que le sondage est pourrit.

----------


## Redditeur

> As for which games fostered the most problems, Valorant and Dota 2 top the list for the second straight year, with 79% and 78% of players respectively reporting harassment in the game.


Pas surpris. Ou plutôt si, je suis surpris que Dota 2 se fasse voler la médaille d'or du jeu le plus toxique. Je ne pensais pas que c'était possible.




> Minecraft was the game with the least percentage of players reporting harassment, but even then it was an experience shared by 46%.
> That was well ahead of the next lowest title for harassment, Rocket League, which made strides in dropping the percentage of players experiencing harassment from 76% last year to 59% this year.


Du coup, Minecraft est le jeu à privilégier pour les plus jeunes, et Rocket League aurait fait beaucoup de progrès en un an.

----------


## Ruvon

*Timberborn*, le castor-builder, est sorti en EA, ce qui se voit à ses bugs d'après certains retours.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1062090/Timberborn/






10 UPCOMING INDIE TURN-BASED RPGS & STRATEGY par les Turn Based Lovers.

A l'écrit.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/pr...ategy-kaeoi26/

Ou en vidéo.






Du bon gros platformer 2D Retro : c'est *Steel Assault* et ça sort le 28 septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Steel_Assault/

----------


## cooly08

J'avais essayé la démo de Timberborn il y a quelques mois. Et y a un joli potentiel.
En revanche pourquoi cette fichue DA toute triste. On dirait le bureau d'ackboo.  :tired:  (oui ça tire à balles réelles et non je n'ai pas envoyé la photo de mon bureau)
Y a qui ici qui a envoyé la photo de son bureau à ackboo d'ailleurs ? (anonyme ou pas)

----------


## jilbi

> D'ailleurs, j'ai trouvé une vidéo résumant pas trop mal le bordel qu'a été la bataille de FWST-8 entre l'Imperium et l'Alliance PAPI :
> 
> https://youtu.be/-3D-riGisAU?t=16


Merci  ::wub::  C'est toujours un plaisir les AAR de EVE. 
Je tiens bon, je n'ai pas replongé.

----------


## KOUB

> Pas surpris. Ou plutôt si, je suis surpris que Dota 2 se fasse voler la médaille d'or du jeu le plus toxique. Je ne pensais pas que c'était possible.


Ça doit être parce que le nombre de joueurs de DOTA 2 baisse depuis pas mal de temps :

https://steamcharts.com/app/570#1y

Sinon, poy poy,

Le jeu d'emménagement *Unpacking* sortira le 2 Novembre sur PC, Switch, XBox One et zeugmatiquement dans le XBox Game Pass :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050842875.html

Le FPS Steampunk *Industria* sortira le 30 Septembre sur Steam, GOG et l'EGS :

https://nofrag.com/le-fps-steampunk-...-30-septembre/




Des anciens d'Ubisoft ont créé le studio *Nesting Games* et lancent une pique à leur ancien studio :

https://kotaku.com/ex-ubisoft-devs-o...iso-1847682980




> “We want to go back to creating RPGs that are focused on immersion, great characters, powerful storytelling, and strong gameplay,” said Nesting CCO Jordane Thiboust via press release. “*We are moving away from the ‘massive open world’ model, full of icons to clean up, and returning to experiences that are content-driven and ultimately respect the player’s time*. Whether you play our games for 30 minutes or a two-hour session, what you will get is always interesting content and a gratifying experience.”


Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Metroid Dread*, qui sort le 8 Octobre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-metro...on-planet-zdr/




La version Switch de *Sonic Colors Ultimate*, atrocement buguée à sa sortie, a été grandement améliorée suite à la dernière mise à jour. À noter qu'il semble que les médias n'aient reçu que la version PS4 pour les tests :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-bug-free-yet/

*Lawn Mowing Simulator* a brièvement dépassé le nombre de spectateurs sur Twitch de *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/la.../1100-6496254/

*Skate* a 14 ans et donc la face pleine de boutons. Pour fêter ça, le site skate.reel, permettant d'uploader des clips a été remis en ligne :

https://www.thegamer.com/skate-celeb...y-reel-reboot/

PETA, un des champions de la campagne publicitaire mensongère, refait chier Nintendo. L'association massacreuse d'animaux de compagnie veut que sa mascotte Not A Nugget soit le dernier personnage du 2ème Fighter Pass de *Super Smash Bros. Ultimate* :

https://www.thegamer.com/peta-mascot...mash-ultimate/

Le jeu de plateau "social" *Neverboard* sortira sur Oculus Quest cet Automne :

https://www.thegamer.com/oculus-ques...ame-this-fall/




343 Industries a confirmé qu'un port PC de *Halo 5: Guardians* n'était pas prévu pour le moment, contrairement à ce que suggéraient les leaks de Nvidia GeForce Now :

https://www.thegamer.com/343-halo-5-is-pc/





Où ça parle de la création de l’héroïne de *Kena Bridge of Spirits*, qui sort le 21 Septembre sur PC et Playstation :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14621...-a-l-appui.htm

*Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream* a été évalué en Australie :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/atel...d-in-australia

Il semble que les problèmes de *Deathloop* sur PC ne viennent pas de Denuvo pour une fois. Bethesda travaille dessus, promis-juré :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/death...due-to-denuvo/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...as-a-priority/

Où ça parle justement de créer l'univers rétro-futuriste de *Deathloop* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/audio/...ough-its-score

Où ça parle du gameplay de *Total War: Warhammer III*, qui sort début 2022 :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...rhammer-iii-i-

Le jeu d'aventures *Eastward* sort demain sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/eas...t-arrive-enfin

Le jeu de simulation de vie de chat *Catlateral Damage: Remeowstered* (une version était sortie en 2015), est sorti aujourd'hui sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cat...ine-est-retour




*SkateBIRD* est un jeu de skate avec des oiseaux, comme le suggère le titre, qui sortira demain sur PC, Switch et XBox One :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ska...oiseaux-arrive

Valve a commencé à envoyer les version de développement du *Steam Deck* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/val...og-and-in-mail

Le mod Thatcher's Techbase pour *DOOM* vous envoie tuer Margaret Thatcher :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...r-back-to-hell

----------


## Azerty

*Battlefield 2042* repoussé d'un mois :





https://twitter.com/Battlefield/stat...32407119908870

----------


## KOUB

Les développeurs du jeu d'aventures-exploration *I Am Dead* expliquent d'où sont venues leurs sources d'inspiration :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wat...ehind-the-game




Le city-builder de castors *Timberborn* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bea...rly-access-now

Les jeux de duel *Nidhogg et Nidhogg 2* ont reçu par surprise aujourd'hui de nouveaux niveaux :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/nid...evels-and-cats

Il y a des gens qui jouent à *Fallout 76* en roleplay. Et parmi ceux-là, The Theatre Company met en place des pièces de théâtre pour ramener la culture et les arts dans les Appalaches. Et je trouve ça super classe :

https://www.polygon.com/22676053/fal...ys-productions





L'entreprise *Stardust* a levé 5 millions de dollars pour créer un système sécurisé pour les transactions impliquant du rien dans les jeux vidéos. Pardon, pas du rien, des NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/15/s...nfts-in-games/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Battlefield 2042* ne sera pas prêt avant 2022. Toutefois, EA a annoncé décaler la sortie du jeu seulement au 19 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...ed-until-2022/
https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/15/b...o-november-19/

Surprenamment, *Marvel’s Avengers* est le 7ème jeu le plus vendu lors des 12 derniers mois aux USA :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=6585649a1c96

Un stress-test ouvert à tous pour *Age Of Empires 4* aura lieu ce week-end :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/eve...-a-stress-test

Le point'n click *If On A Winter's Night, Four Travelers* sort le 21 Septembre sur Steam. Noël Malware en avait parlé dans le cabinet de curiosité. C'est bien et c'est gratuit :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/c...our-travelers/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...our_Travelers/

La liste des morceaux de l'album des *25 ans de Pokemon* est sortie :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-alb...y-post-malone/

4 ans après sa sortie, la *Switch* supporte les casques Bluetooth ... Sans micro ... Et vous ne pouvez alors connecter que deux manettes ... Et le multijoueur local déconnecte le casque ... :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ure-47934.html

Le tactical roguelike *Synthetik 2* sortira le 11 Novembre en accès anticipé sur Steam. La version 1.0 est prévue pour 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tactical-rog...t-in-november/




Je dois avouer que j'aime bien l'initiative de *Razer*, qui utilise du plastique récupéré en mer pour produire divers machins (peluches, pantoufles, etc) tout en plantant des arbres. Par contre, les gants de pouces pour améliorer l'expérience du jeu sur téléphones portables ... Non ... :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...uer-47933.html

----------


## Zerger

> J'avais essayé la démo de Timberborn il y a quelques mois. Et y a un joli potentiel.
> En revanche pour cette fichue DA toute triste.


La même.
Je croise les doigts pour que le développement du jeu se passe bien

----------


## Zerger

Je pose ça là  ::lol:: 



et là du coup:
https://deltarune.com/

Apparemment, son stream hier était assez particulier (autant que le franglais du monsieur)

----------


## Ruvon

Un gros zozio pour bien commencer la journée avec une vidéo sur le TRex dans *Jurassic World Evolution 2*.






Interview des devs de *Hospital of War*, un jeu qui se passe dans un hôpital durant la première guerre mondiale.

https://epochxp.com/players-to-see-t...eveloper-says/



Suite à la fermeture des forums d'Eurogamer pour envoyer sa communauté sur Discord, Kotaku a un avis sur la question et je suis bien d'accord.

https://kotaku.com/please-stop-closi...ord-1847684851




> Forums and Discord are apples and oranges. Users aren’t being moved from one similar thing to another, they’re being shifted to platforms with fundamentally different ways of approaching discussions.
> 
> Discord is great for talking in the moment. It’s a place for real-time conversations (or at lease those a few hours old if they’re not as busy), a fancy way to manage multiple chat rooms and voice comms, and if that’s what you want—and millions of people around the world do, for loads of needs and wants—then great!
> 
> Forums aren’t the same though. They’re nothing like it. Forums are more deliberate, more considered, and while they’re far from perfect—I’m sure you can post a billion examples of people being neither deliberate or considered on forums—the point is that they’re more permanent.




Interview *God of War Ragnarok*.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy nocturne,

Du gameplay pour le MMO de survie de vampires *V Rising* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...game-v-rising/




En Juillet 2020, une centaine d'employés d'*Ubisoft Toronto* ont écrit une lettre dénonçant le harcélement et les mauvais traitements de la part de la direction. Coïncidence étrange, Alexandre Parizeau quittait alors Ubisoft et la direction du studio de Toronto pour se "concentrer sur ses priorités personnelles". Il a été recruté pour diriger le développement dans le nouveau studio d'Amazon Games à Montréal. Ça va bien se passer :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/15/u...ntreal-studio/

1.5 millions de ventes pour *Tales of Vesperia: Definitive Edition*; 2 millions pour *Tales of Berseria*; 1 million pour le petit dernier, *Tales of Arise* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/tale...op-1-5-million
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/tale...op-two-million
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/tale...op-one-million

Des informations diverses et variées sur *Gunvolt Chronicles: Luminous Avenger iX 2*, qui doit sortir sur toutes les consoles et PC le 27 Janvier. Et une vidéo musicale aussi :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/gunv...and-characters




*Deltarune Chapter 2* sortira le 17 Septembre sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/delt...s-september-17





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas ... Des infos sur *Skull and Bones* : Les joueurs commenceront par construire un radeau tout moisi, puis grimper les 5 rangs de bateaux, et etc :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mingly-leaked/

CakeAssault a gagné un tournoi de Rivals of Aether et, célébrant un peu trop, s'est disloqué l'épaule :

https://kotaku.com/gamer-dislocates-...ent-1847684447

Prévisible, le premier délit d'initié dans le marché des NFT. Enfin, le premier détecté :

https://gizmodo.com/insider-nft-trad...now-1847682297

*Chasing Static* est un walking simulator d'horreur qui sortira le 14 Octobre sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chasing-static/

----------


## Chan

> Le harcèlement en ligne se porte bien, et sans surprises, c'est surtout contre certaines personnes.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...n-online-games
> 
> https://cdn.gamer-network.net/2021/a...16-05/adl2.jpg


Question con mais pourquoi les gens ont besoin de mettre qu'ils sont LGBTQ+ ou black ou asiat ou autre dans un jeu en ligne ? Ils se font stalk par les autres ?
Pour les femmes malheureusement je me doute que le vocal suffit à foutre le bordel mais le reste ?

Pour le stalk ya ça dans l'article mais je suppose que ce n'est lié qu'au stream :



> The survey also reported growing instances of doxing (personally identifying information made public) and swatting (a stranger making a false report to emergency services about someone). Last year 13% of respondents said they were doxed and 12% said they were swatted. This year the numbers were 22% and 20%

----------


## KOUB

> Question con mais pourquoi les gens ont besoin de mettre qu'ils sont LGBTQ+ ou black ou asiat ou autre dans un jeu en ligne ? Ils se font stalk par les autres ?
> Pour les femmes malheureusement je me doute que le vocal suffit à foutre le bordel mais le reste ?


Ce n'est pas et ne sera jamais de la faute d'une personne LGBTQ+ ou black ou asiat s'il ou elle se fait harceler, surtout s'ils expriment leur appartenance à une communauté.

Et c'est tout.

----------


## Chan

> Ce n'est pas et ne sera jamais de la faute d'une personne LGBTQ+ ou black ou asiat s'il ou elle se fait harceler, surtout s'ils expriment leur appartenance à une communauté.
> 
> Et c'est tout.


Mais j'ai pas dit que c'était de leur faute.  :tired: 
Je me pose la question de l'utilité de le dire dans un jeu en ligne.

----------


## KOUB

> Mais j'ai pas dit que c'était de leur faute. 
> Je me pose la question de l'utilité de le dire dans un jeu en ligne.


Je dirai bien, au vu de l'article, détecter les cons  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Je dirai bien, au vu de l'article, détecter les cons


pas besoin d'un sondage pour ca, sinon je donne pas d'info sur les jeux en ligne pas parceque je crains le harcelement a cause de mon genre orientation sexuelle religion couleur de slip mais tout simplement parceque ce sont des infos privee que je ne donne pas IRL comme ca et parceque les gens en ligne deviennent particulierement con.

----------


## Maximelene

> Question con mais pourquoi les gens ont besoin de mettre qu'ils sont LGBTQ+ ou black ou asiat ou autre dans un jeu en ligne ?


Parce que ce genre d'info se répand par des centaines de biais, pas uniquement en indiquant sur ton profil "Japonais LGBTQ+". Il suffit d'une mention en passant dans une discussion, d'une info transmise par un contact en commun, ou que sais-je.

J'ai déjà vu le cas d'un mec qui n'avait jamais dit lui-même être gay. Il a suffit d'une mention, par un autre joueur, de son mari, pour que tout le monde le sache.

Et puis, tout simplement, les gens ont aussi besoin de s'identifier et de s'affirmer. Tu n'as pas besoin, toi, de t'affirmer en tant que joueur, pourtant tu es là, sur un forum de joueurs, et personne ne te demande pourquoi. Peut-être que des communautés parfois mises à l'écart ressentent aussi le besoin, durant leur temps de loisir, de s'affirmer pour ce qu'ils sont. Il me semble qu'ils devraient pouvoir le faire sans qu'on leur demande pourquoi ils en ressentent le besoin.

Bref, il y a une infinité de raisons pouvant expliquer pourquoi ce genre d'info est présente. Il ne me semble pas que ce soit ce sur quoi il faille s'interroger.




> Mais j'ai pas dit que c'était de leur faute.


Pas directement. Mais en orientant la discussion sur le fait qu'ils aient partagé cette info, plutôt que sur les propos critiqués ici, ça contribue à donner cette impression.

C'est un peu l'équivalent, en exagérant volontairement, de se demander ce que portait une femme qui s'est faite violer. Tu pourras effectivement dire que tu ne sous entend pas que c'est de sa faute, mais tu auras quand-même orienté le dialogue sur une potentielle responsabilité de sa part (responsabilité que tu auras sous-entendue).

Moi aussi, quand je lis ton message, j'y vois un "c'est un peu de leur faute aussi, s'ils disent qu'ils sont gays". La seule chose qui me permet de savoir que ce n'est pas ton propos, c'est que je te connaisse.

Les gens ont le droit d'exprimer leur appartenance à une communauté, et le simple fait de s'interroger dessus remet ce droit en question.

----------


## Molina

> Mais j'ai pas dit que c'était de leur faute. 
> Je me pose la question de l'utilité de le dire dans un jeu en ligne.


Aucune. Comme, dans un jeu en ligne/forum, il y a aucune utilité de mettre autre chose comme pseudo que "Utilisateur#856".

----------


## Zerger

"jaimelapizzaauxananas#71"

Sinon, pour en revenir à Deltarune, j'espère qu'il tease un vrai Undertale 2....et pas juste nous sortir un chapitre de Deltarune tous les 2-3 ans  ::P: 




> Q: So is Chapter 2 the rest of the game? This is it!?
> 
> A: There are planned to be more chapters than Chapter 2. However, we've only completed Chapter 2 so far, so please be patient.

----------


## Maximelene

Toi, tu cherches la ratonnade...

----------


## Ruvon

> "jaimelapizzaauxananas#71"


"chocolatine#78"

"lemontstmichelestenbretagne#666"

"paysdegallesindépendant#1066"

"lemeilleurFFcestle#14"

----------


## Maximelene

Deux de ces pseudos sont vrais.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *RAM Pressure*, un "XCOM PvP/PvE F2P/P2W SF" avec customisation des persos et une partie solo scénarisée. J'ai souvenir d'avoir essayé durant un playtest, il y avait un petit quelque chose mais tout n'était pas parfait ; je pense que je vais essayer pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/929490/RAM_Pressure






Si vous jouez sur smartphone (mais est-ce que ça arrive a des gens respectables ?  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::  au cas où) n'oubliez pas de sortir couverts.

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...martphone.html

----------


## Ventilo

On aurait plutot besoin d'avoir des accessoires qui évitent les tendinites, je ne suis pas sur que mes pouces tiendront les 10 prochaines années d'utilisation des smartphone. Surtout que les écrans ont grandis.

----------


## Ruvon

*The Case of the Golden Idol* proposera une démo au prochain Steam Next Fest (du 1er au 7 octobre). Et ça a l'air trop bien si on en croit ce qu'en dit un mec un peu connu pour savoir de quoi il parle : "Lucas Pope, author of Papers Please and Return of the Obra Dinn, highly recommends the game, saying "Fantastic art, great mysteries, and rewarding, methodical gameplay. Loved every minute of the demo and want more”." On verra s'il a été menacé pour dire ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Golden_Idol/






Le jeu qui essaye de remplacer le boulot de Maximelene,* Escape Simulator*, sortira le 19 octobre.

https://escapesimulator.com/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1435790






*Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Slaps And Beans 2* lance un Kickstarter. 250 000 balles demandées.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ps-and-beans-2

----------


## Safo

> V-rising, j'ai envie d'y croire, Battlerite est un sacré bon jeux mais le trailer n'en dit pas assez. Si j'ai bien compris, c'est un A-rpg vue de dessus, mais si c'est avec les contrôles et les mécaniques de battlerite, ça peut être vraiment très cool.


La même ici. 
On n'est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise. Le concept est assez casse gueule mais j'ai envie d'y croire.

----------


## cooly08

> Suite à la fermeture des forums d'Eurogamer pour envoyer sa communauté sur Discord, Kotaku a un avis sur la question et je suis bien d'accord.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/please-stop-closi...ord-1847684851


Purée c'est tellement différent un forum et discord.
Forum = structuré, recherche archivage et dans les moteurs de recherche (google)
Discord = un beau bordélique, éphémère, pas mal de déchets dans les conversations (parce que plus instantané, discussion), et c'est un internet dans internet refermé sur lui-même, pas d'accès pour les moteurs de recherche.

Les deux sont intéressants mais pas du tout pour les mêmes raisons.

----------


## Maximelene

> Le jeu qui essaye de remplacer le boulot de Maximelene,* Escape Simulator*, sortira le 19 octobre.
> 
> https://escapesimulator.com/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1435790
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VT7_tfRYV8


Ils nous volent notre travail !  :Cell: 

En vrai je m'inquiète pas. Un jeu vidéo ne pourra pas remplacer l'expérience d'un Escape Game physique. Mais ça peut être un complément sympa, à l'image des JdS type Unlock. J'essaierai.  ::):

----------


## Sao

Teukeudeuuuw  :Cell:

----------


## Ruvon

Koh Lanta sur Steam. Ne vous emballez pas, c'est du Microïds  ::ninja:: 



eFootball 2022 a ouvert sa page Steam. Préco ouvertes à 40 balles, mais faut pas préco, on vous l'a dit et répété  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Football_2022/

----------


## olih

> Purée c'est tellement différent un forum et discord.
> Forum = structuré, recherche archivage et dans les moteurs de recherche (google)
> Discord = un beau bordélique, éphémère, pas mal de déchets dans les conversations (parce que plus instantané, discussion), et c'est un internet dans internet refermé sur lui-même, pas d'accès pour les moteurs de recherche.
> 
> Les deux sont intéressants mais pas du tout pour les mêmes raisons.


Pour moi les deux sont complémentaires et je ne comprendrais jamais cette volonté de voir le format forum mourir.

----------


## cooly08

Des notes moyennes* pour Lost Judgment :





https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...90447312207878

* selon l'échelle Ruvonnique.

----------


## Ruvon

Tu veux qu'on reparle des notes de Deathloop sur PC ?  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

C'est 8/10. C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est ackboo. 
https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...o/deathloop-3/

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Tu aggraves ton cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pour moi les deux sont complémentaires et je ne comprendrais jamais cette volonté de voir le format forum mourir.


Les économies à faire et la possibilité de se planquer derrière l'argument de l'immédiateté pour se laver les mains de tout défaut de vigilance de la modération

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Toi, tu cherches la ratonnade...


quel vilain mot :Angry:

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Purée c'est tellement différent un forum et discord.
> Forum = structuré, recherche archivage et dans les moteurs de recherche (google)
> Discord = un beau bordélique, éphémère, pas mal de déchets dans les conversations (parce que plus instantané, discussion), et c'est un internet dans internet refermé sur lui-même, pas d'accès pour les moteurs de recherche.
> 
> Les deux sont intéressants mais pas du tout pour les mêmes raisons.





> Pour moi les deux sont complémentaires et je ne comprendrais jamais cette volonté de voir le format forum mourir.


Je pense que ça permet aux éditeurs de plus facilement contrôler l'information. Pas d'indexation google, message éphémère, pas d'archive, système fermé.

----------


## Croaker

> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1631786493
> 
> Koh Lanta sur Steam. Ne vous emballez pas, c'est du Microïds


Pendant 2 minutes, je me suis dit que ça serait sympa si on jouait la prod. 
Maximiser le revenu pub en abusant de tous les moyens ça serait sympa  :Bave: 
Mais évidemment, on ne joue pas la prod...

----------


## Ruvon

> Pendant 2 minutes, je me suis dit que ça serait sympa si on jouait la prod. 
> Maximiser le revenu pub en abusant de tous les moyens ça serait sympa 
> Mais évidemment, on ne joue pas la prod...


Ça aurait pu être fun en effet, mais on sait tous que 99% des joueurs auraient provoqué la mort horrible de tous les candidats dès le premier jour  ::ninja:: 




> *The Pioneers: surviving desolation*, un jeu de survie / exploration / construction de base sur Io, ce qui nous changera de Mars.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ng_desolation/


Un stream découverte en direct ici : https://www.twitch.tv/darkbichon

----------


## cooly08

> Je pense que ça permet aux éditeurs de plus facilement contrôler l'information. Pas d'indexation google, message éphémère, pas d'archive, système fermé.


Oui en plus. C'est Bethesda qui a dégagé ses forums aussi d'ailleurs il n'y a pas longtemps pour passer sur discord.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Maximelene

> Pendant 2 minutes, je me suis dit que ça serait sympa si on jouait la prod. 
> Maximiser le revenu pub en abusant de tous les moyens ça serait sympa 
> Mais évidemment, on ne joue pas la prod...


Un jeu de gestion de télé réalité.  :Bave:

----------


## Kalh

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_TV_(jeu_vid%C3%A9o)

----------


## Maximelene

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_TV_(jeu_vid%C3%A9o)


Ah, y'a de l'idée.  ::): 

Mais je voudrais vraiment un truc de télé réalité. Embaucher des "personnalités", truquer les sondages, enclencher des épreuves à la con, les forcer à coucher ensemble dans la piscine pour relancer l'audimat, leur glisser à l'oreille qu'un autre candidat a pécho leur meuf pour les faire se taper dessus.  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

Fouiller des baraques dégueulasses peut rapporter gros.

https://kotaku.com/youtube-duo-find-...r-s-1847690206



Des tentacules dans Returnal.

https://kotaku.com/why-returnal-s-te...ary-1847689743



*Death's Gambit: Afterlife* sortira le 30 septembre.






Reveal trailer de BitCraft, un MMORPG.






Un Deep Dive dans le gameplay de *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*.




Et le Release Date Reveal.






Présentation des armes dans *Dying Light 2 Stay Human*.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Eastward* :






Et de *Gamedec*, streamé par Gautoz tout à l'heure :






*Bloodshore*, le prochain Wales Interactive donc, a un trailer :






*Microïds* signe un accord avec *Taito* pour faire deux jeux dont on ne sait QUE DALLE, sauf qu'ils viendront de franchises de Taito...

https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...ux-jeux-video/



Et *SkateBIRD* est aussi sorti aujourd'hui :






Trailer pour *Island of Winds*, jeu d'aventure dans l'Islande du 17ème siècle.

https://islandofwinds.com

----------


## sKimo

> Poy poy nocturne,
> 
> Du gameplay pour le MMO de survie de vampires *V Rising* :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...game-v-rising/
> 
> https://youtu.be/C7KTI94LzI8


"Explore a vast open-world together with friends or hunt solo as you pillage villages, raid bandit camps, and traverse the territories of supernatural beasts. Rebuild your castle and convert humans into loyal servants in a quest to raise your vampire empire. Make allies online and wage war against other players in a world of conflict." 

Saloperie de news mensongère  :tired: , ça aurait été un mmo, j'y aurais perdu tout intérêt, ça sera soit solo ou coop à priori mais avec effectivement un emphase sur le multijoueur, ça qui est pas pour me rassurer.

----------


## pierrecastor

Merci aux canards partageurs de news.


Discord, j'aime bien, j'utilise pour plusieurs truc, mais ça ne remplace effectivement pas un forum, la logique n'est pas du tout le même.

Sans parler du fait que toutes les données transitent par une société privé et que le code n'est pas libre.

----------


## cooly08

> Merci aux canards partageurs de news.
> 
> Sur la rivalité discord / forum, j'ai découvert ça en passant faire un tour sur le discord CPC ou j'ai été étonné de la virulence de certains qui aimerait voir le forum fermé parce que c'est un truc dépassé pour les vieux.


Sérieux ?  :Boom:   :Gerbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'y vais de temps en temps. Et ces dernières fois j'ai vite fait le tour des sujets principaux. Y avait pas beaucoup de fréquentation. Je suis peut-être mal tombé dernièrement.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le *Kalof annuel* est en bêta ouverte du 18 au 20 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...-this-weekend/

La Chine entre donc dans les années 90, avec le gouvernement qui accuse les jeux vidéos de la "faillite morale" de la population. Mais bon, comme c'est une dictature, y a de la régulation à coup de pelleteuse :

https://www.pcgamer.com/china-slows-...in-videogames/

La mise à jour Afterlife pour le metroidvania "soulslike" *Death's Gambit* sera déployée le 30 Septembre, et est promise comme bien généreuse :

https://www.pcgamer.com/deaths-gambit-afterlife/




Blizzard montrera du gameplay d'*Overwatch 2* le 25 Septembre. Attendez-vous à être déçu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-wil...ork-next-week/





Le MOBA *Pokémon UNITE* atteint les 9 millions de téléchargements sur Switch depuis sa sortie le 21 Juillet. Le jeu doit aussi sortir sur iOs et Android le 22 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/9...050842937.html

*Nintendo* a déposé un brevet pour une nouvelle manette pour la Switch, dont on ne sait rien pour le moment :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...manette-384496

Un documentaire sur *Prey* de 2017 par NoClip :

https://nofrag.com/un-nouveau-docume...y-chez-noclip/




Interview de David Grivel, le lead game designer de *Far Cry 6*. La grosse nouveauté du jeu est donc un système de réputation :

https://segmentnext.com/far-cry-6-interview/

Au début de l'année, Applibot et Square Enix ont lancé un concours de création de contenu autour de la sortie de *NieR: Re[in]carnation* (le prix consiste un rang spécial sur le serveur discord et une présentation de la création sur les réseaux sociaux). Cosplay, dessins, tout va bien ... Jusqu'à ce que l'australien Matthew Lucis crée un jeu inspiré de l'univers de Yoko Taro, nommé NieR: Cogito, et gagne la compétition. Mais le jeu n'est évidemment pas approuvé par les avocats de Square Enix, donc ils ne vont pas le présenter sur leurs réseaux sociaux :

https://kotaku.com/nier-fan-game-win...ega-1847687909




Où ça parle de l'excellente modélisation des tentacules dans *Returnal* :

https://kotaku.com/why-returnal-s-te...ary-1847689743

*Genshin Impact* a bêta-testé son nouveau personnage, Raiden Shogun (aucun rapport avec Christophe Lambert). Comme à chaque test, il y a eu des fuites malgré les accords de confidentialité avec les testeurs. Raiden a des capacités électriques, et une synergie avec un autre personnage électrique du nom de Beidou, était fortement espérée à la vue des fuites d'infos. Donc, les pigeons ont dépensé pas mal d'argent pour obtenir Raiden dans le système de gatcha du jeu. Et en fait, Raiden est l'un des rares personnages à ne pas avoir d'interaction positive avec Beidou. Les joueurs sont pas contents et certains menacent de poursuivre la miHaYo (pour fausse représentation ?). Il faut savoir aussi que miHoYo est un peu énervé depuis un moment des fuites systématiques d'informations sur le nouveau contenu... Moi, j'ai bien envie de dire CHEH !, comme disent les jeunes :

https://kotaku.com/genshin-impact-fa...ing-1847690358

Vous pouvez précommander un pack premium pour *eFootball 2022* à 40$, contenant de la monnaie du jeu et 8 Chance Deals (6 si vous ne précommandez pas), qui sont en fait similaires aux cartes de joueurs des jeux FIFA. Les lootboxes ne pourront par contre pas être ouvertes avant la mi-Novembre ... À noter quand même un point positif par rapport à FIFA, les Chance Deals vous évitent de retomber sur un joueur que vous avez déjà :

https://kotaku.com/konami-rolls-out-...ers-1847691729

Vidéo sur les 200 armes de *Dying Light 2*, le craft et la durabilité de celles-ci :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dying-lig...a-lot-of-them/




*Atlus et Sega* présenteront un nouveau RPG au Tokyo Game Show le 1er Octobre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...kyo-game-show/

*Sir Clive Sinclair*, le créateur du ZX80, du ZX81 et du ZX Spectrum, est décédé à l'âge de 81 ans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...live-sinclair/

L'événement des 10 ans de *THQ Nordic* a lieu demain. À l'occasion, Titan Quest Anniversary Edition et Jagged Alliance Gold Edition sont offerts sur Steam en ce moment :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6496287/

48 millions d'utilisateurs actifs sur *Roblox* pour le mois d'Août :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ro.../1100-6496278/

Practice Makes Perfect, la 25ème mise à jour de *Dead Cells*, est sortie, rajoutant une salle d'entrainement et des pouvoirs optionnels :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/de.../1100-6496307/





Marty O'Donnell, le compositeur des musiques d'Halo et Destiny, doit payer 100.000$ de dommages et intérêts à Bungie. En 2014, le compositeur avait été viré sans cause réelle ou sérieuse et gagné un procès en 2015. Il devait donner à Bungie, en tant que partie du règlement du procès, tout ce qu'il avait composé pour Destiny et était interdit d'utiliser ceux-ci. En 2019, Marty O'Donnell a posté des vidéos sur Youtube concernant son travail sur Destiny ... utilisant la musique qu'il avait composé. Et Bungie a poursuivi :

https://www.thegamer.com/halo-compos...estiny-assets/

Le FMV *Bloodshore*, mettant en scène un scénario de battle royale sur une île, sortira  sortira sur toutes les consoles, sur iOs et Android, et sur PC en Novembre :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...ng-in-november

----------


## Silver

Même les rédacteurs ont l'air de préférer les réseaux sociaux et Discord au forum. C'est dommage parce que je suis du même avis : si on veut garder une trace de discussions, ce n'est pas sur Discord ou Facebook qu'on va le faire. Et quand on voit l'ergonomie des threads Twitter...  :Gerbe: 

À 7:30 dans la dernière émission :

----------


## Ultragreatsword

En fait Discord et le forum c'est Lol vs Dota2 ::ninja::

----------


## pierrecastor

Je ne voulais aucunement foutre la merde, je supprime mes messages ci dessus.

Ca n’empêche pas que j'ai lu ce que j'ai lu, sur la partie fermé maintenant qui parlait du développement du nouveau site. Je n'ai rien contre discord, au contraire.

----------


## CybPanpan

Il y a bien aussi des personnes du forum qui crachent sur le Discord et la rédaction, il va falloir admettre que le public de Canard PC est constitué majoritairement de lamas.

----------


## KOUB

Un nouveau Wipeout !  ... Sur téléphones portables ... avec des cartes ... C'est *Wipeout Rush* et ça doit sortir début 2022 :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...ices-next-year




Plus d'infos encore sur les personnages du JRPG *Blue Reflection: Second Light* qui sort le 9 Novembre sur PS4, Switch et PC en Amérique du Nord et en Europe (la date indiquée sur Steam est le 8 Novembre) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/blue...rara-kuno-more

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Second_Light/




L'action-RPG *UNSIGHTED* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 30 Septembre. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/unsi...-switch-and-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1062110/UNSIGHTED/




Le jeu de simulation spatiale *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One* sortira sur PC le 16 Novembre. Et du gameplay pour la peine :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/sherl...ameplay-video/







Ça va pas mal pour *Microids*, qui a signé pour produire deux jeux pour Taito (Space Invaders, Arkanoid, Bubble Bobble, oui vraiment) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/micro...oming-in-2022/

Des informations supplémentaires sur le remake de *Saints Row*. 8 voix possibles pour votre personnage, customisation des voitures, il y aura de la coop mais pas de cross-play et promis, y aura des moments pour vous faire rire :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/new-s...ameplay-humor/

----------


## KOUB

Du nouveau gameplay avec les animaux pour *Far Cry 6*, qui sort toujours le 7 Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-interactions/




Où ça parle du coup de pied de *Deathloop* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-s-iconic-kick

*Tomb Rumble* est un MMO gratuit plateformer 2D sorti hier, et je suis curieux :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/tomb-rumble




Le jeu d'aventure *I Am Fish* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et XBox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/i-a...n-bocal-arrive




Le deckbuilder *The Amazing American Circus* est sorti aujourd'hui sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ama...heme-du-cirque




Le DLC Legend Of The Kestrel Lancers pour *MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries* sortira le 23 Septembre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mec...h-its-next-dlc




Interview de Kazunori Yamauchi, le créateur de la série, à propos de *Gran Turismo 7*, qui aura d'ailleurs besoin d'une connexion internet pour que vous puissiez jouer la campagne :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...mo-7-interview
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...net-connection

En Août 2020, le beat'em up *Aeon Must Die!* était présenté par le studio Limestone Games et avait fait forte impression. Tout de suite après la présentation, une annonce de la part des développeurs clamait que le trailer avait été produit à base "d'abus, de manipulation, et de vol" de l'IP. L'éditeur, Focus Home Interactive, qui avait pas besoin de cette mauvaise publicité, a déclaré enquêter ... Et le trailer est revenu sans tambour ni trompette sur la chaine Youtube de Focus en Août dernier. Les développeurs clament alors qu'il n'y a pas d'enquête et Focus déclare que l'IP appartient bien à Limestone Games et à lui-même ... Du coup, un développeur, pas content, a utilisé le système de claim de droits d'auteur de Youtube pour faire supprimer le trailer le 24 Août :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...outube-channel

EA rassure les joueurs (et surtout les investisseurs), il y aura bien toujours le système de lootbox qui a fait son succès (et des tonnes de pognon) dans *FIFA 22*. Le système de preview, qui permet de voir une fois toutes les 24 heures ce que contient un pack avant de l'acheter sera bien aussi présent :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-preview-packs

----------


## KOUB

La saison 4 de *Sea of Thieves* commencera le 23 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-for-season-4




La dernière mise à jour de *Valheim*, Hearth & Home, est sortie aujourd'hui :

https://www.polygon.com/22677844/val...ment-iron-gate




Le super smash bros-like *Nickelodeon All-Star* sortira le 5 Octobre, avec 20 personnages de base, et de multiples DLC prévus, sans réelle surprise :

https://www.thegamer.com/nickelodeon...hes-october-5/

Le studio qui a réalisé la bande-annonce de *Outer Wilds 2* *Outer Worlds 2* en parle :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/th...ayant-realise/




Où Matt Cox (Creative Director) et Kayla Belmore (Senior Producer), parlent de *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*, qui sortira le 25 Mars 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles d'ancienne génération sauf la Switch :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14608...orderlands.htm

Il est fort probable qu'il n'y aura plus de mises à jour trimestrielles de *Halo: The Master Chief Collection*, une fois qu'Halo Infinite sera sorti :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-the-mas...inites-launch/

MassMutual, l'ancien employeur de RoaringKitty/DeepFuckingValue, celui qui a commencé le bordel *GameStonk*, va payer une amende de 4 millions de dollars, pour ne pas avoir suffisamment surveillé les activités de son courtier en bourse concernant le marché des actions en dehors de ses heures de travail, ce qui est une obligation aux USA :

https://gizmodo.com/former-employer-...hit-1847691228

*IKEA* va faire des accessoires pour Gamers :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ure-collection

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy nocturne,

Le survival-MMORPG *BitCraft* va avoir un test pré-alpha cet Automne. Les inscriptions sont ouvertes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gorgeous-sur...available-now/




*Axie Infinity* est un jeu play-to-earn à base de NFT qui combattent entre eux. Les joueurs ont généré 2.05 milliards de dollars en volume de transactions :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/16/s...axie-infinity/

David Hewitt, directeur de produit dans le studio Sony de Santa-Monica, devient Vice-président de *Monolith Productions* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/16/s...w-studio-head/

Le jeu de rythme *Sixtar Gate: STARTRAIL* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/rhyt...-for-switch-pc




187 millions de joueurs uniques ont passé 9.8 milliards d'heures combinées sur *Destiny 1 et 2*, et autres nombres plus ou moins intéressants :

https://www.gamesradar.com/destinys-...ours-combined/

Les kits de développement du Steam Deck ont été envoyé et donc, le *SteamOS 3* a fuité :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-what-t...-your-desktop/

----------


## KOUB

> Je ne voulais aucunement foutre la merde, je supprime mes messages ci dessus.
> 
> Ca n’empêche pas que j'ai lu ce que j'ai lu, sur la partie fermé maintenant qui parlait du développement du nouveau site. Je n'ai rien contre discord, au contraire.


Sur Discord, tous les messages sont conservés en mémoire et le moteur de recherche est très efficace. Tu trouveras donc facilement de quoi prouver "la véhémence de certains un ou deux canards souhaitant la mort du forum", vu que tu dois te souvenir de la formulation ?

En plus, on pourra même vérifier si c'était pas une blague mal comprise.

----------


## Baalim

> Sur Discord, tous les messages sont conservés en mémoire et le moteur de recherche est très efficace. Tu trouveras donc facilement de quoi prouver "la véhémence de certains un ou deux canards souhaitant la mort du forum", vu que tu dois te souvenir de la formulation ?
> 
> En plus, on pourra même vérifier si c'était pas une blague mal comprise.


Étant parti me balader sur cette appli du démon (enfin, après avoir passé une demi heure pour retrouver mon mot de passe, supprimer puis réactiver la double authentification  :tired:  ), ce qui m'a particulièrement marqué, c'est que j'ai reconnu assez peu de pseudos du forum.

À croire que l'application a apporté un certain nombre de nouveaux utilisateurs ou convaincu certains lecteurs de prendre la parole plus que le forum n'avait pu le faire.

----------


## Ruvon

Ou que le Discord est rempli de permabannis du forum qui reviennent discrètement dans la communauté sous une nouvelle identité  :Fourbe: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ou que le Discord est rempli de permabannis du forum qui reviennent discrètement dans la communauté sous une nouvelle identité


C'est effectivement une réelle possibilité.
Coucou à Nova s'il a pris le maquis là bas  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Étant parti me balader sur cette appli du démon (enfin, après avoir passé une demi heure pour retrouver mon mot de passe, supprimer puis réactiver la double authentification  ), ce qui m'a particulièrement marqué, c'est que j'ai reconnu assez peu de pseudos du forum.
> 
> À croire que l'application a apporté un certain nombre de nouveaux utilisateurs ou convaincu certains lecteurs de prendre la parole plus que le forum n'avait pu le faire.


Certains préfèrent le discord, d'autres préfèrent le forum et il y a même des biclassés.
(Et soyons clair, si tu cherches des gens qui détestent le forum sur le discord, tu vas en trouver... et inversement ici  :tired: )

----------


## Ruvon

> Certains préfèrent le discord, d'autres préfèrent le forum et il y a même des biclassés.
> (Et soyons clair, si tu cherches des gens qui détestent le forum sur le discord, tu vas en trouver... et inversement ici )


Et il y a même des membres du forum qui détestent le forum  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

En même temps c'est tous des ploucs sur le Discord, on reconnait pas un seul pseudo, sauf les bagnards du forum qui peuvent plus revenir, du coup ils sont encore plus aigri.

----------


## Ruvon

*STHELL*, le Devil Daggers Sci-Fi avec des graphismes qui devraient être tolérables pour le Baalim moyen, a une démo dispo sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1604280/STHELL/

Via : https://www.alphabetagamer.com/sthell-beta-demo/

----------


## yodaxy

> Le studio qui a réalisé la bande-annonce de *Outer Wilds 2* en parle :


 :tired:

----------


## cooly08

> Et il y a même des membres du forum qui détestent le forum


 :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

> *STHELL*, le Devil Daggers


Je me suis arrêté là et j'ai cliqué sur "Télécharger la démo"

Merci  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

> 


Mouip, C'est Goodbye Kansas Studios qui a fait la bande-annonce, pas Obsidian. C'est assez commun dans le domaine des jeux vidéos et le cinéma.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je me suis arrêté là et j'ai cliqué sur "Télécharger la démo"
> 
> Merci


Je savais que ça intéresserait au moins une personne  ::ninja:: 

Et pour les amateurs de Fall Guys qui cherchent une expérience approchante, la beta de *Pain Party* (Fall Guys, mais où on tape des trucs et où des canards géants dansent dans le décor) est ouverte sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1576000/Pain_Party/

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/pain-party-beta-sign-up/

----------


## pierrecastor

> Sur Discord, tous les messages sont conservés en mémoire et le moteur de recherche est très efficace. Tu trouveras donc facilement de quoi prouver "la véhémence de certains un ou deux canards souhaitant la mort du forum", vu que tu dois te souvenir de la formulation ?
> 
> En plus, on pourra même vérifier si c'était pas une blague mal comprise.


My bad, je vous prie d'accepter mes excuses, y'a eu une courte discussion sur le sujet, mais c'est bien plus soft et bon enfant que ce que j'avais en mémoire. 

Ceux qui veulent se faire une idée par eux même, c'est ici : https://discordapp.com/channels/5419...90693132501044

Et merci, je n'avait fait gaffe à la recherche discord, c'est hachement puissant.

----------


## KOUB

> My bad, je vous prie d'accepter mes excuses, y'a eu une courte discussion sur le sujet, mais c'est bien plus soft et bon enfant que ce que j'avais en mémoire. 
> 
> Ceux qui veulent se faire une idée par eux même, c'est ici : https://discordapp.com/channels/5419...90693132501044
> 
> Et merci, je n'avait fait gaffe à la recherche discord, c'est hachement puissant.


Donc, qu'on soit d'accord : Certains qui souhaitent avec véhémence la mort du forum, c'est :




> Y'aura t'il un autre stretch goal ?
> 400% on rénove le forum. Ou on embauche quelqu'un pour rentrer dans le site toutes les archives des CanardPC et Hardware.





> pour le forum, je suggèrerais bien un gros hard reset. Tant pis pour les posts qui seront perdus.


Ou tu essaies de me faire honte pour ma blague qui suit ? 




> Tu effacerais le fantastique post sur les toilettes dans les jeux vidéos ? :stupefy:


Donc, "certains" est bien devenu en fait un (qui regrette surtout que le forum soit bien vieillot)

Kahn Lust avait reconnu d'ailleurs que le forum était à améliorer (rien que nettoyer les vieilles sections) mais que c'était bien le truc qui serait fait en dernier, ce qui est normal économiquement : Le forum ne rapporte rien, il vaut mieux se concentrer sur le site internet et la formule du journal d'abord.

Je vais juste conclure alors :

Y pas de joueurs souhaitant avec véhémence la mort du forum sur le discord, ni inversement, à part peut-être de grands malades. Les deux services sont complémentaires et tout le monde le réalise très bien.

----------


## Ruvon

Sans doute attiré par les méthodes de management illégales dont on parlait ces derniers jours (plainte pour violation des droits des employés), le PIF (Public Investment Fund, pas le pote d'Hercule) d'Arabie Saoudite vide la petite monnaie qui devait trainer entre les coussins du canapé dans *Activision-Blizzard*. Ils augmentent donc leur participation de 13.3% pour atteindre 37,9 miyons d'actions (soit +4,4 miyons au deuxième trimestre).

https://www.reuters.com/world/middle...ng-2021-08-16/



La Chairwoman de l'IGDA (International Game Developers Association), Jennifer Scheurle a démissionné pour cause d'accusations de manipulation et violence psychologique.




> "I'm sorry for any harm I have caused... both past and present."


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...se-allegations


La beta de *Smashpunks* est accessible sur Steam. C'est un jeu de baston au corps à corps avec des véhicules et ça a l'air aussi con que le pitch le laisse entendre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1016830/Smashpunks/

Smashpunks – Beta Sign up | Alpha Beta Gamer

----------


## Zerger

> Je savais que ça intéresserait au moins une personne


Ouais bon ben n'est pas Devil's Dagger qui veut  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Donc, qu'on soit d'accord : Certains qui souhaitent avec véhémence la mort du forum, c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou tu essaies de me faire honte pour ma blague qui suit ? 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh à non hein...
Pas touche au forum...
Par contre rien à foutre de discord ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

*Severed Steel* sort aujourd'hui un peu partout.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1227690






Le festival Digital Dragons sur les jeux polonais a eu lieu la semaine dernière et en plus des conférences, ils ont donné des récompenses et non, le meilleur jeu polonais n'est pas Cyberpunk 2077  ::trollface:: 

*Full list of 2020 Digital Dragons Awards winners*

Best Polish Game: Ghostrunner (One More Level)
Best Polish Mobile Game: Book of Demons – Tablet Edition (Thing Trunk)
Best Polish Game Design: Carrion (Phobia Game Studio)
Best Polish Game Art: Cyberpunk 2077 (CD Projekt RED)
Best Polish Original Soundtrack: Cyberpunk 2077 (Marcin Przybyłowicz, P.T. Adamczyk, Paul Leonard-Morgan)
Best Foreign Game: Hades (Supergiant Games)



Trailer pour *DarKnot*, un survival horror.

http://darknot.com/en

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1371560/

----------


## Ruvon

Le dernier dev diary pour* Victoria 3* s'attaque à un sujet sensible.





*Tails of Iron*, jeu d'action / aventure, sort aujourd'hui. C'est Geralt qui fait le narrateur (enfin l'acteur qui fait sa voix, Doug Cockle, qu'on retrouve dans moultes jeux vidéo, jusque dans Euro Truck Simulator 2).

https://www.unitedlabelgames.com/tails-of-iron/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Tails_of_Iron/






Et le jeu d'infiltration de dague dans les côtes *Aragami 2* sort aussi aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1158370/Aragami_2/

----------


## pierrecastor

> Je vais juste conclure alors :
> 
> Y pas de joueurs souhaitant avec véhémence la mort du forum sur le discord, ni inversement, à part peut-être de grands malades. Les deux services sont complémentaires et tout le monde le réalise très bien.


Tu as raison, c'est moi qui suis partie dans un délire sur de mauvais souvenir. Encore une fois mes excuses.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu as raison, c'est moi qui suis partie dans un délire sur de mauvais souvenir. Encore une fois mes excuses.


Tu parles. On peut clairement lire entre les lignes, dans l'extrait discord, que KOUB est un gros hater qui veut la mort du forum et qui est prêt à tout pour arriver à ses fins.  :Emo: 
Cet homme (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un bot ou du double maléfique de Ruvon) est diabolique.  :Sweat: 

Le fait est qu'il existe un utilisateur gameblog dont le preudo est "*KOUBiKillKIllCPC*"
Si ça, ce n'est pas une preuve définitive de sa forfaiture  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu parles. On peut clairement lire entre les lignes, dans l'extrait discord, que KOUB est un gros hater qui veut la mort du forum et qui est prêt à tout pour arriver à ses fins. 
> Cet homme (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un bot ou du double maléfique de Ruvon) est diabolique. 
> 
> Le fait est qu'il existe un utilisateur gameblog dont le preudo est "*KOUBiKillKIllCPC*"
> Si ça, ce n'est pas une preuve définitive de sa forfaiture


Et on laisse cet homme exercer son métier alors qu'il est manifestement passé maître dans l'art de la manipulation de preuves, de l'interprétation farfelue et de la mauvaise foi  :tired:  Tu mériterais d'être contraint à regarder EN ENTIER un stream sur la chaine Twitch de Canard PC pour la peine  :tired: 

Et pas un de Denis, ce serait trop facile  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

> Mouip, C'est Goodbye Kansas Studios qui a fait la bande-annonce, pas Obsidian. C'est assez commun dans le domaine des jeux vidéos et le cinéma.


C'était le texte en gras qui était important en fait. C'est Outer Worlds 2 pas Outer Wilds 2. Sujet sérieux, ok ?  :tired: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Merci pour les news  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> C'était le texte en gras qui était important en fait. C'est Outer Worlds 2 pas Outer Wilds 2. Sujet sérieux, ok ?


Truc simple pour les différencier : 

*The* Outer Worlds

Outer Wilds

ça évite la confusion  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer pour *Astria Ascending*, toujours prévu le 30/09.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1121780






Quelqu'un s'est demandé à quoi aurait ressemblé Bioshock sur Super NES... la suite va vous étonner.

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ks-retro-cool/






Pour les poissonphiles, *Aquarium Designer* par des polonais évidemment, prévu le 21 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rium_Designer/






La brigade anti-crunch a encore frappé chez Frogwares pour le prochain Sherlock Holmes :







Du gameplay en chinois pour *WUCHANG: FALLEN FEATHERS*.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Un nouveau trailer pour *Astria Ascending*, toujours prévu le 30/09.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1121780
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXzqpcrNEx4
> 
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un s'est demandé à quoi aurait ressemblé Bioshock sur Super NES... la suite va vous étonner.
> ...


Fake :Cell: 
C'est bien trop beau pour de la snes...

----------


## Ruvon

> Fake
> C'est bien trop beau pour de la snes...


Tu dis ça parce que c'est plus beau que sur Switch  ::ninja:: 



Du pirate de pacotille arcade multi, *Plunder Panic*, vient de sortir en Early Access en ce jour du "parle comme un rat'pi".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Plunder_Panic/






*Wildcat Gun Machine*, des chats avec des flingues, what could possibly go wrong ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_Gun_Machine/

----------


## Grosnours

> ce qui est normal économiquement : Le forum ne rapporte rien,


Faux.
Sans le forum je n'aurai jamais rien su des deux campagnes de financement participatif de CPC et je n'y aurai jamais mis un sou. A minima le forum a donc littéralement rapporté à Presse Non Stop ces deux montants (dont je n'ai plus aucune idée).

D'autre part "économiquement" parlant le forum se trouve exactement sur le même plan que le discord/twitter/instagram/autres. Après c'est à Presse Non Stop de fixer leurs priorités.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Good Knight*, un bullet-hell à un bouton hardcore.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1281400/Good_Knight/






Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *Lemnis Gate*. J'ai toujours rien pigé au gameplay, pourtant ils font des efforts pour expliquer. J'aurais peut-être compris d'ici la sortie le 28 septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/950180/Lemnis_Gate/

----------


## banditbandit

Je ne sais plus qui parlait de ROUGH KUTS (Serait-ce Ruvon !?). A ce propos il y a un nouveau DLC : ROUGH KUTS: Monstrosity

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...S_Monstrosity/

----------


## Maalak

> Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *Lemnis Gate*. J'ai toujours rien pigé au gameplay, pourtant ils font des efforts pour expliquer. J'aurais peut-être compris d'ici la sortie le 28 septembre.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/950180/Lemnis_Gate/
> 
> https://youtu.be/jyjBFfgoM2c


Ca a un air d'assaut terrestre dans Elite : Dangerous. Je ne serais pas surpris qu'il y ait une sorte de fusion des deux lorsque le prochain DLC sortira d'ici 2-3 ans.

----------


## Maximelene

> Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *Lemnis Gate*. J'ai toujours rien pigé au gameplay, pourtant ils font des efforts pour expliquer. J'aurais peut-être compris d'ici la sortie le 28 septembre.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/950180/Lemnis_Gate/
> 
> https://youtu.be/jyjBFfgoM2c


J'ai pas regardé cette vidéo, mais si j'ai bien pigé la dernière fois que j'ai lu :

Quand la partie commence, la map est vide. Un joueur joue seul pour accomplir son objectif, et son parcours est sauvegardé. Puis le second joueur joue, en parallèle de ce que le premier joueur a fait, le parcours de celui-ci étant "rediffusé". Puis le premier joueur rejoue (en parallèle des deux personnages déjà sur la carte), etc...

Chaque joueur joue 5 tours de 25 secondes. A la fin, tu as donc 5 personnages actifs en parallèle pendant 25 secondes, et le score de chacun est calculé en fonction du résultat à la fin de ces 25 secondes.

Du coup, quand tu joues, ton objectif est (notamment) d'empêcher ce qu'a fait le joueur précédent, qui lui-même essayait d'empêcher ce que tu avais fait juste avant.

Exemple concret : le joueur 1 utilise son premier tour pour détruire un objectif. Le joueur 2, durant son tour, arrive à tuer le personnage joué précédemment, l'objectif n'est donc plus détruit. Le joueur 1, durant son second tour, arrive à tuer le personnage du joueur 2 avant qu'il ne tue son adversaire : l'objectif se fait donc détruire.

C'est galère à expliquer, mais à mon avis ça se comprendra très facilement une fois en jeu. Et c'est un concept qui, à mon avis, peut donner un jeu absolument merveilleux.

EDIT : le jeu est prévu à 20 balles seulement.  ::o:

----------


## squizoi

> Je ne sais plus qui parlait de ROUGH KUTS (Serait-ce Ruvon !?). A ce propos il y a un nouveau DLC : ROUGH KUTS: Monstrosity
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...S_Monstrosity/


Petit retour, j'ai très brièvement testé avec Night of the Living Dead et la qualité de la vidéo est déplorable. C'est la version domaine publique du film et ce n'est pas brillant.

Je me suis fait rembourser fissa.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai pas regardé cette vidéo, mais si j'ai bien pigé la dernière fois que j'ai lu :
> 
> Quand la partie commence, la map est vide. Un joueur joue seul pour accomplir son objectif, et son parcours est sauvegardé. Puis le second joueur joue, en parallèle de ce que le premier joueur a fait, le parcours de celui-ci étant "rediffusé". Puis le premier joueur rejoue (en parallèle des deux personnages déjà sur la carte), etc...
> 
> Chaque joueur joue 5 tours de 25 secondes. A la fin, tu as donc 5 personnages actifs en parallèle pendant 25 secondes, et le score de chacun est calculé en fonction du résultat à la fin de ces 25 secondes.
> 
> Du coup, quand tu joues, ton objectif est (notamment) d'empêcher ce qu'a fait le joueur précédent, qui lui-même essayait d'empêcher ce que tu avais fait juste avant.
> 
> Exemple concret : le joueur 1 utilise son premier tour pour détruire un objectif. Le joueur 2, durant son tour, arrive à tuer le personnage joué précédemment, l'objectif n'est donc plus détruit. Le joueur 1, durant son second tour, arrive à tuer le personnage du joueur 2 avant qu'il ne tue son adversaire : l'objectif se fait donc détruire.
> ...


Ok... merci  :;):  C'est pas complètement con comme concept. Difficile à imaginer avant d'avoir le jeu dans les pattes. Mais au moins c'est original.




> Petit retour, j'ai très brièvement testé avec Night of the Living Dead et la qualité de la vidéo est déplorable. C'est la version domaine publique du film et ce n'est pas brillant.
> 
> Je me suis fait rembourser fissa.


Ah. Mince. J'aimais bien l'idée là aussi.  ::|: 



Sortie de *Crysis Remastered* sur Steam. Sans surprise : c'est toujours optimisé avec le cul, pas de multi, ça reste un bon jeu parce que l'original l'était, mais est-ce que ça vaut 30 balles ?...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...is_Remastered/

----------


## Ruvon

> La dernière mise à jour de *Valheim*, Hearth & Home, est sortie aujourd'hui :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22677844/val...ment-iron-gate
> 
> https://youtu.be/GlePlUL9npA


Plusieurs dizaines d'avis négatifs depuis cette mise à jour, bien plus que d'habitude. Joueurs habitués qui n'apprécient pas qu'on change des détails ou vraies mauvaises idées ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Plusieurs dizaines d'avis négatifs depuis cette mise à jour, bien plus que d'habitude. Joueurs habitués qui n'apprécient pas qu'on change des détails ou vraies mauvaises idées ?


Ils ont apporté des changements au système de nourriture le rendant apparemment assez peu pratique, et trop exigeant pour beaucoup (alors que c'était un point positif du jeu de base).

A noter qu'ils ont très vite sorti un patch prenant en compte les avis négatifs, et rééquilibrant ce point.

----------


## 564.3

> Ok... merci  C'est pas complètement con comme concept. Difficile à imaginer avant d'avoir le jeu dans les pattes. Mais au moins c'est original.


C'est marrant de voir ce genre de concept en mode compétitif, j'avais raté ça. Et la vidéo l'explique bien aussi, je ne joue pas beaucoup en multi mais ça me tente presque.

Sinon il y a des puzzle games solo qui font ce genre de choses, j'ai bien aimé celui là https://store.steampowered.com/app/835950/Transpose/
Par exemple lancer une clé vers où on prévoit de placer sa prochaine incarnation, qui le chope au vol et déverrouille quelque chose pour son incarnation suivante, etc. Quand on optimise un peu et que tout est joué en simultané à la fin, ça fait un bel enchainement.

----------


## Ruvon

Conf de *THQ Nordic* pour fêter ses 10 ans en direct. Bon, faut se taper Geoff Knightley  ::ninja:: 

*Hop, conf finie, j'enlève le lien.*

Déjà des trailers dispos pour le remake de *Destroy All Humans 2* :







Et *Outcast 2* :

----------


## Ruvon

*Expeditions: Rome* :




*Superpower 3* :




*ELEX 2* :




AHHHH *JAGGED ALLIANCE 3* ils vont encore déterrer le cadavre de cette franchise incroyable et la massacrer  :Emo:  Bon c'est par Haemimont Games (Surviving Mars, Tropico 4...)... à voir...




Et *SpongeBob SquarePants: The Cosmic Shake* :

----------


## Maalak

Et pas de Titan Quest 2 ?  :Emo:   ::(:

----------


## Zerger

Elex II  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

Par contre, ce couillon de Jax a encore perdu son armure....

----------


## Ruvon

Les pages Steam des nouveaux jeux annoncés (Expeditions: Rome et Elex II étaient déjà connus) :

Jagged Alliance 3

Destroy All Humans! 2 - Reprobed

Outcast 2 - A New Beginning

SuperPower 3

SpongeBob SquarePants: The Cosmic Shake

Ah, faut rajouter *MX vs ATV: Legends*, dont le trailer n'apparait pas sur la chaîne Youtube de THQ (posté par tous les rapaces IGN, Gematsu... du coup j'ai pris la version Playstation) mais qui a bien sa page Steam.
EDIT : hop, trouvée :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_ATV_Legends/






Bon pour moi il n'y a qu'une seule annonce qui compte, c'est celle de *Jagged Alliance 3*  :Vibre: 




> Fans have been waiting for decades, to see the third edition of the legendary strategy franchise Jagged Alliance.
> 
> The strategy game experts from Haemimont Games, well known for their work on the Tropico-Series, Surviving Mars, Victor Vran and many other great games will finally create a true successor to the beloved series.
> 
> This time, the player takes command of a mercenary organization in the fictional country of Grand Chien - a land thrown into chaos after a brutal paramilitary force known as "the Legion" took over. Jagged Alliance 3 will combine tactically deep, turn-based combat with exploration of a large game world with strategic elements including gaining control over territories, training local forces, and establishing multiple squads chosen from beloved mercenaries - all well known to fans of the series. Jagged Alliance 3 will have RPG-elements like special perks or level-ups for your mercenaries, as well as looting and customizing your arsenal of weaponry.
> 
> Coming to PC, Jagged Alliance 3 will also feature a co-op multiplayer mode so you can free Grand Chien together with a friend.


J'aimerais tellement qu'ils en fassent un vrai bon jeu  :Emo:

----------


## Nono

> Bon pour moi il n'y a qu'une seule annonce qui compte, c'est celle de *Jagged Alliance 3* 
> J'aimerais tellement qu'ils en fassent un vrai bon jeu


J'ai tenu 10 minutes sur l'add-on du 1, et ses suites modernes n'ont pas bonne réputation. Mais je te rejoins dans l'attente d'un 3 qui serait chouette.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai tenu 10 minutes sur l'add-on du 1, et ses suites modernes n'ont pas bonne réputation. Mais je te rejoins dans l'attente d'un 3 qui serait chouette.


Deadly Games ? ça va, ça passe... Depuis le 2, aucune "suite" n'en mérite le nom. Eventuellement, Jagged Alliance: Back in Action, c'est un mauvais Jagged Alliance, MAIS c'est pas un si mauvais jeu vidéo.

Mais rien n'a jusqu'ici approché la qualité de Jagged Alliance 2, à part, dans un style assez différent, 7.62MM avec le Blue Sun Mod qui respecte bien l'esprit.

----------


## Nono

Il faudra que je tente le 2 un de ces quatre

----------


## Sharn

> C'est marrant de voir ce genre de concept en mode compétitif, j'avais raté ça. Et la vidéo l'explique bien aussi, je ne joue pas beaucoup en multi mais ça me tente presque.
> 
> Sinon il y a des puzzle games solo qui font ce genre de choses, j'ai bien aimé celui là https://store.steampowered.com/app/835950/Transpose/
> Par exemple lancer une clé vers où on prévoit de placer sa prochaine incarnation, qui le chope au vol et déverrouille quelque chose pour son incarnation suivante, etc. Quand on optimise un peu et que tout est joué en simultané à la fin, ça fait un bel enchainement.


Jean-Baptiste Show en avait parlé dans un de ses video.



À partir d'1mn53.

----------


## Ruvon

On ne s'ennuie pas chez THQ Nordic en tous cas, ils ont 42 jeux en développement, dont 28 pas encore annoncés après ce live :

----------


## Catel

Je garde espoir pour mon Titan Quest 2 chez les Aztèques et les Incas

Titan en Amérique  :Vibre:

----------


## Strife

> Je garde espoir pour mon Titan Quest 2 chez les Aztèques et les Incas
> 
> Titan en Amérique


Souvient toi de Loki  ::ninja:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7260/Loki/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Un organisateur d'événements e-sportifs, PGL, demandera une preuve de vaccination pour toutes les rencontres prévues en 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pgl-vaccinat...f-2022-events/

L'action-RPG darksoulesque *Wuchang: Fallen Feathers* a été annoncé sur PC et consoles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wuchang-fall...thers-trailer/




Le jeu de réflexion *Grinstone*, exclusivité Apple Arcade puis EGS (et sur Switch aussi), a reçu une mise à jour avec du contenu gratuit aujourd'hui :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050842967.html




*SEGA* a teasé son RPG qu'il doit présenter au TGS et ce sera donc un titre réservés aux téléphones portables :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050842961.html




Présentation du monde de *Sable*, qui sort le 23 Septembre sur PC et XBox, et qui sera sur le Game Pass :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/de...able-en-video/




Une infographie, qui commence en 1999, montre que c'est *DOTA 2* qui donne le plus de pognon aux e-sportifs en ce moment :

https://www.destructoid.com/esports-...998-to-dota-2/

https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeaut...tm_term=po68o2

Où ça parle de l'abonnement *Warhammer+*, et de ce que ça fournit en plus du streaming :

https://gizmodo.com/warhammer-is-wor...eds-1847668168

*Activision-Blizzard* engage une femme, réduit la surface de poitrine visible dans World Of Warcraft ... Mais toujours pas de mesures concrètes contre le sexisme et l'ambiance de merde dans l'entreprise :

https://kotaku.com/blizzard-reduces-...-se-1847697184

Où ça parle de *Gas Station Simulator*, qui ne semble rapidement pas être directement le résultat d'une idée d'un cadre sous Amphétamines de Playway et qui est sorti avant-hier. Dans les jeux du studio, on peut quand même compter Treasure Hunter Simulator, Winter Survival Simulator et Food Truck Simulator ... Un prologue est disponible sur Steam :

https://kotaku.com/gas-station-simul...-ri-1847696557

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e__Early_Days/

----------


## Maalak

> Je garde espoir pour mon Titan Quest 2 chez les Aztèques et les Incas
> 
> Titan en Amérique


Titan au Congo  :Vibre: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## jilbi

> Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *Lemnis Gate*. J'ai toujours rien pigé au gameplay, pourtant ils font des efforts pour expliquer. J'aurais peut-être compris d'ici la sortie le 28 septembre.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/950180/Lemnis_Gate/
> 
> https://youtu.be/jyjBFfgoM2c


Je suis "saucé", ça m'a l'air aussi assez rafraichissant comme concept. Par contre j'ai peur que ça ne trouve pas son public  ::(:

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu pour mobiles *Lego Star Wars Battles*, annulé en 2019, sortira finalement en exclusivité sur Apple Arcade le 24 Septembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lego-star...-apple-arcade/




*Yuji Naka*, le co-papa de Sonic, s'est pour le moins bien planté avec Balan Wonderworld. Il a annoncé ré-apprendre à coder pour faire son petit jeu indépendant sur téléphones portables :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...isappointment/

Le FPS Halo/Portal *Splitgate*, qui marche pas mal, bien qu'étant pour le moment encore en bêta, prévoit de sortir un mode "forge" avant Halo Infinite et peut-être aussi aller voir du côté du battle-royale :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sp.../1100-6496324/

Interview de Tim Schafer :

https://www.thegamer.com/tim-schafer...psychonauts-2/

500 millions de téléchargements pour le runner *Sonic Dash* sur téléphones portables :

https://www.thegamer.com/sonic-dash-...ion-downloads/

*Castlevania Advance Collection*, toujours pas officiellement annoncé, a été évalué à Taïwan après l'Australie en Juin :

https://www.thegamer.com/unannounced...-rated-taiwan/

L'action-RPG *Tails of Iron* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14633...t-ravageur.htm




Le jeu d'action *Bubble Bobble 4 Friends: The Baron’s Workshop* sortira le 30 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/bubb...s-september-30

Du gameplay pour *Lemnis Gate*, le FPS à boucle temporelle mais pas comme Deathloop, qui sort le 28 Septembre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Le jeu sera aussi sur le XBox Game Pass le même jour:

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/lemn...erview-trailer




*ExZeus: The Complete Collection*, qui regroupe les 2 rail shooters, sortira le 30 Septembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/exze...s-september-30




Une bande-annonce pour *Expeditions: Rome*, qui sortira cette année sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/expe...owcase-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *SpongeBob SquarePants: The Cosmic Shake* a été annoncé sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/spon...-switch-and-pc




17 ans après l'épisode précédent, THQ Nordic s'est rappelé qu'il avait la licence au fond de sa poche et annonce le jeu de stratégie *SuperPower III* sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/supe...nounced-for-pc




Le jeu de courses auto et moto *MX vs. ATV Legends* est aussi annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/mx-v...box-one-and-pc




*Bioshock* en jeu 2D, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ks-retro-cool/




à côté de la licence SuperPower, y en avait une autre ... Du coup, *Jagged Alliance 3* est aussi annoncé sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/jagge...tails-trailer/

----------


## cooly08

500 millions de téléchargements pour le sonic dash mobile... parfois je me demande quand même si les chiffres mobile sont pas pipautés. C'est quand même 1/14ème de la population mondiale.

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Elex II*, qui n'a toujours pas de date de sortie :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...d-for-elex-ii/




Le TPS *Outcast 2 - A New Beginning* a aussi été annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/thq-n...ngine-trailer/







*Crysis Remastered* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam ... J'espère pour Crytek qu'Epic a été généreux pour l'année d'exclusivité sur l'EGS :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cry...e-on-steam-now

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semble bien que les bannis hardware de *Kalof Warzone* soient aussi bannis de la bêta du *Kalof annuel* ... Et c'est un peu bien fait pour eux :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-duty-vanguard





Les joueurs enchainant les défaites 5-0 sur les Trials of Osiris de *Destiny 2* tomberont sur des équipes moins douées par la suite, histoire de ne pas finir de piétiner leurs egos avec des bottes cloutées :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ials-of-osiris

Attention ! Attention ! *Dota 2* ne supportera "bientôt" plus les systèmes en 32 bits ! Attention ! Attention ! :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ms-valve-warns

Cross-over entre *Monster Hunter Rise* et ... Megaman ... Le 24 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ives-next-week




Il manquait une annonce de remake, donc *Destroy All Humans! 2 reprobed* a été annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC pour 2022 :

https://www.polygon.com/22679568/des...-date-reprobed




Il y a eu des leaks concernant les cartes multijoueurs et les opérateurs du *Kalof annuel* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...s-leak-online/

*Farming Simulator 22*, qui sort le 22 Novembre sur PC, Mac, Stadia, et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, sera cross-play :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050842957.html

----------


## Ruvon

> Il manquait une annonce de remake


Pas sûr  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Faut renommer le topic "le topic du remake des news"  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Le RTS *Age of Darkness: Final Stand* sort le 7 Octobre sur Steam. Le jeu dit pouvoir montrer 70.000 ennemis l'écran. They are Billions était à 20.000 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/defend-again...al-horror-rts/




Le jeu de photographie en noir et blanc *TOEM* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PS5, Switch et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/toe...est-disponible




Le jeu d'enquête *Gamedec* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gam...ondes-virtuels




Si *God Of War Ragnarok* marquera la fin de la période nordique de Kratos, c'est parce que c'est bien long à faire ces jeux, ma bonne dame :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...the-norse-saga

Le MMORPG *Guild Wars 2* supportera bientôt DirectX 11 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...look-beautiful

*Star Wars : Knights of The Old Republic Remake* sera bien une exclusivité temporaire PS5 et PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/st...signer-du-jeu/





Le *Playism Game Show: Premium Edition* aura lieu le 25 Septembre, juste avant le Tokyo Game Show. 16 jeux seront présentés :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/play...r-september-25

Ses serveurs fermés l'année dernière, *Castlevania : Grimoire of Souls* retente sa chance sur Apple Arcade :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050841971.html




Judge Dredd en tant qu'opérateur à débloquer sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14629...tle-royale.htm




Il semble bien que les chercheurs de *Google*, dans son labo étudiant l'informatique quantique, ait mis en évidence un nouvel état de la matière théorisé il y a 9 ans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/time-crystal...tum-computing/
https://www.livescience.com/google-invents-time-crystal

Les transactions de *Bitcoin* produisent des tas de déchets :

https://www.pcgamer.com/eight-bitcoi...-one-rtx-3090/
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...8rD3v4mA1Tz7DA

Le gouvernement US prévoit d'imposer des sanctions et pénalités contre les entreprises aidant les criminels, incluant surtout les plateformes d'échanges de cryptomonnaies qui permettent à des tas de gros cons de recevoir des rançons suite à une infection par un ransomware :

https://gizmodo.com/biden-administra...-co-1847697017

----------


## La Chouette

> 500 millions de téléchargements pour le sonic dash mobile... parfois je me demande quand même si les chiffres mobile sont pas pipautés. C'est quand même 1/14ème de la population mondiale.


500 millions de téléchargements, ça ne veut pas dire 500 millions de personnes qui l'ont téléchargé (après, ça peut aussi être pipeauté, hein, mais faut quand même pas pousser mémé dans les orties, même si c'est vrai, y a pas eu 1/14ème de la population qui l'a téléchargé).

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu d'enquête *Gamedec* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gam...ondes-virtuels


Hier. Enfin le 16. Il y a deux jours ? Pas encore. Mais pas aujourd'hui  ::ninja:: 




> Et de *Gamedec*, streamé par Gautoz tout à l'heure :
> 
> https://youtu.be/-MG2mfcLZJQ

----------


## cooly08

> Pas sûr


 :^_^:

----------


## cooly08

> 500 millions de téléchargements, ça ne veut pas dire 500 millions de personnes qui l'ont téléchargé (après, ça peut aussi être pipeauté, hein, mais faut quand même pas pousser mémé dans les orties, même si c'est vrai, y a pas eu 1/14ème de la population qui l'a téléchargé).


Oui c'est vrai. Ils doivent avoir en plus des machines qui téléchargent le jeu pour gonfler les chiffres que je ne serais pas étonné. #maConspiration

----------


## Flad

> Certains préfèrent le discord, d'autres préfèrent le forum et il y a même des biclassés.
> (Et soyons clair, si tu cherches des gens qui détestent le forum sur le discord, tu vas en trouver... et inversement ici )


Tu devrais en faire un slogan  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> *Crysis Remastered* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam ... J'espère pour Crytek qu'Epic a été généreux pour l'année d'exclusivité sur l'EGS :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cry...e-on-steam-now


Avec une optimisation pourrie digne de Crytek.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est calme en news là, même si ça va spéculationer sec à partir d'un pauvre tweet qui laisserait présager du pire : un jeu *Star Wars* par Quantic Dream.

Préparez-vous à pleurer des litres de midichloriens, submergés par l'émotion des polygones, le tout développé dans une culture toxique.







Un trailer pas super engageant pour *Saturated Outer Space*, un jeu de tactique en tour par tour SF.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...d_Outer_Space/

----------


## Illynir

> C'est calme en news là, même si ça va spéculationer sec à partir d'un pauvre tweet qui laisserait présager du pire : un jeu *Star Wars* par Quantic Dream.


Je ressens de l'émotion à la lecture de cette news.

----------


## Higgins

Ça me semble bizarre que Quantic Dream bosse sur une IP déjà en place, d'habitude ils font leur propre soupe.
Mais bon, on sait jamais, des histoires de choix moraux qui mèneraient d'un côté ou de l'autre de la force, ce serait assez raccord avec leur formule.

----------


## Ruvon

Une démo pour *The Planet Crafter* devrait être disponible demain sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanet_Crafter/






La page Steam pour *Escape the Ayuwoki: Horror Night*, du survival multi, vient d'être créée.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_the_Ayuwoki/






Démo également pour *Alder Forge*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1575590/Alder_Forge/

----------


## Ruvon

D'autres démos désormais disponibles si vous vous ennuyez dimanche :



*Biwar Legend of Dragon Slayer*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Dragon_Slayer/






*Clanfolk* (qui ressemble étrangement à un Rimworld médiéval)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1700870/Clanfolk/

----------


## Ruvon

Longue vidéo sur "pourquoi *Detroit: Become Human* est le meilleur jeu de David Cage, mais reste un mauvais jeu ?"






Retour sur la sortie chaotique de *Backbone*.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Suite à la dernière mise à jour, le roguelike *Wizard of Legend* a une OST supplémentaire. La bande-son est modifiable en jeu en passant par un NPC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wizard-of-le...e-soundtracks/

*League of Legends* n'aime pas que 9% de ses joueurs fasse de l'AFK à répétition pendant les matchs. Pour le moment, les joueurs qui pratiquent l'AFK sont juste bloqués en dehors de la queue pour les matchs pendant peu de temps. Les contrevenants seront maintenant frappés par des "queues lockout" (en gros, ils peuvent plus jouer mais ne sont pas à proprement parlé bannis) allant de 1 à 14 jours, la durée augmentant en fonction du nombre d'AFK consécutifs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/league-of-le...-afk-laggards/

*’83* est un FPS se passant pendant le contraire de la paix chaude annoncé sur Steam l'année dernière. Les développeurs parlent de ce qu'ils veulent obtenir :

https://nofrag.com/les-developpeurs-...tete-en-video/




Le FPS/Parkour *Severed Steel* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam, Epic Game Store et GOG :

https://nofrag.com/severed-steel-le-...nt-disponible/




Les tricheurs pourrissent déjà le *Kalof annuel* ... Alors que ce n'est que la bêta multijoueur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tiplayer-beta/

Nouvelle bande-annonce présentant les nouveaux métiers qui seront disponibles avec l'extension *Final Fantasy XIV: Endwalker*, qui sera disponible le 23 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/fina...ctions-trailer




Aussi, l'événement *Dragon Quest 10* sur Final Fantasy XIV revient aussi du 19 Octobre au 11 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...untains-event/



Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Quantic Dream* travaillerait sur un jeu Star Wars ... Je vois bien l'histoire d'une pilote impériale qui découvrirait qu'en fait l'Empire, c'est de gros méchants et ... Ha non, ça c'est la campagne de Battlefront II ... Bon alors un Storm Trooper qui voudrait pas participer à un massacre, qui rencontrerait ensuite inopinément la vraie héroïne de l'histoire aux origines troubles mais en fait non mais en fait si ? Quoi ? :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/quant...tar-wars-game/

https://twitter.com/_Tom_Henderson_/...7521347682305?

Le stardew-valleyesque *Story Of Seasons: Pioneers Of Olive Town*, dernier épisode en date de la série qui a inspiré Stardew Valley, mais avec des DLC, est sorti le 15 Septembre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sto...outed-on-steam




L'album de la *Sonic 30th Anniversary Symphony* est disponible à l'achat sur iTunes et Apple Music pour le moment et normalement d'autres services la semaine prochaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-to-stream-now

On ne parle pas assez de jeux aux graphismes ... Différents dirons-nous ... donc *Caves of Qud* a reçu une grosse mise à jour hier :

https://freeholdgames.itch.io/caveso...tember-17-2021

Ça se présente bien pour *PUBG New State*, le PUBG free-to-pley du futuuuuur sur mobiles qui doit sortir cette année, avec 40 millions de joueurs pré-inscrits :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14635...ble-succes.htm

Les développeurs de *Victoria III* parlent de la façon dont ils vont intégrer l'esclavage au jeu de gestion/stratégie historique :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/vic...-new-dev-diary

Un article intéressant de RPS parlait d'ailleurs de la façon dont les jeux historiques intégraient ou évitaient soigneusement de parler de l'esclavage :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/how...ignore-slavery

Toby Fox offre *Deltarune Chapter 2* parce que c'est dur pour tout le monde en ce moment. Le 2ème chapitre est donc inclus maintenant dans la démo jouable disponible sur Steam. Les chapitres suivant sont en développement et ne seront pas gratuits :

https://kotaku.com/toby-fox-deltarun...rld-1847702225

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1671210/DELTARUNE/

https://www.gamesradar.com/deltarune...-paid-release/

*The Elder Scrolls Online* supportera bientôt le DLSS et sera en même temps le premier jeu à supporter le DLAA (Deep Learning Anti-Aliasing) de Nvidia :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-e...anti-aliasing/

Où on revient sur l'accident industriel que devient l'*Intellivision Amico*. C'est comme Star Citizen, en plus rapide (seulement 3-4 ans dans ce cas alors que la saga de Chris Roberts promet de durer encore au moins une dizaine d'années au bas mot) et en surtout moins doués en marketing :

https://kotaku.com/the-new-gaming-co...ash-1847699027

En résumé rapide :

- Certains de jeux "exclusifs" sont sortis il y a plusieurs années sur mobile ... ou sont d'anciens jeux flashs gratuits qui seront vendus contre espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes.
- Le Hardware de l'Amico correspond à un téléphone Android à 100$ de 2016, mais sera vendu entre 250 et 300$.
- Le CEO, Tommy Tallarico, est ... coloré pour le moins, déclarant par exemple que ceux qui n'aiment pas l'Amico sont des "racistes du gaming", ce qui est plutôt savoureux vu le nombre de suprémacistes blancs qu'il suit dans ses réseaux sociaux.
- J. Allard, le co-fondateur de XBox a été embauché. Il est resté quelques jours et a fui devant la colossale odeur de caca. Pourtant, il est resté dans la liste des employés sur le site pour les investisseurs, ce qui est illégal.
- La compagnie prendra 50% des revenus des ventes de jeux et interdit les DLC dans ses "10 commandements du Game Design" :



Elon Musk a dit hier que le service internet par internet *Starlink* de SpaceX entrerait en quitterait la phase de test bêta en Octobre :

https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-the-ma...-sa-1847700663

*Billy Mitchell*, le record-man des jeux vidéos déchu (regardez l'excellent The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters pour avoir une idée du personnage), poursuit le youtuber-speedrunner Karl Jobst, probablement pour ses vidéos "The Longest Con In Video Game History" et "The Biggest Conmen In Video Game History Strike Again!", fort intéressantes au demeurant :

https://www.thegamer.com/billy-mitch...ed-karl-jobst/

----------


## Robix66

> Elon Musk a dit hier que le service internet par internet *Starlink* de SpaceX entrerait en phase de test bêta en Octobre :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-the-ma...-sa-1847700663


Quitterait.

----------


## Maalak

> On ne parle pas assez de jeux aux graphismes ... Différents dirons-nous ... donc *Caves of Qud* a reçu une grosse mise à jour hier :
> 
> https://freeholdgames.itch.io/caveso...tember-17-2021





> Added a new kind of fauna: bop sponge.


Quand je vous dis que ce jeu est parfait.  :B): 

Bon, par contre, ce n'est pas une mise à jour spécialement plus importante que la précédente. Mais en revanche, cela rapproche davantage la sortie du jeu, qui devrait être avant la fin de l'année (certes, c'était promis pour 2020 à la même époque l'année dernière, mais là, c'est pas pareil  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Ruvon

Vous vous souvenez de Lord of the Rings Conquest de 2009, qui reprenait le moteur de Battlefront ? Comment ça c'était pas terrible ?  ::ninja:: 

Et bien des gens bossent sur un remake. Pas un remaster, une vraie refonte du truc qui s'appellera *Lord of the Rings Conquest Reimagined*.

https://www.lotrcreimagined.com/index.html









C'est la matinée du retour dans le passé, avec *Warhammer Online - Return of Reckoning* qui ajoute la cité naine de Karaz-A-Karak et la ville peau verte de Karak Eight Peaks.

https://www.returnofreckoning.com/fo...p?f=42&t=46444






Et on continue avec le *projet Deluge*, de la sauvegarde d'archive de jeux vidéo.

Ils viennent de rajouter 135 prototypes de jeux Dreamcast, et 349 prototypes de jeux Microsoft, dont certains ne sont jamais sortis. Les listes sur leur site :

https://hiddenpalace.org/News/Projec..._and_Dreamcast

----------


## Ruvon

Un jeu de gestion de Covid 19, *Pandemiceo*. Vous choisissez un pays, au tout début de la pandémie, et vous prenez des décisions pour gérer la crise. On peut jouer la France et ses 26% d'antivax  ::ninja:: 

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...t-au-defi.html

https://pandemiceo.com



*Quantic Dream* bosserait depuis 18 mois sur leur jeu *Star Wars*. Gautoz est une des sources citées  ::ninja:: 

Sa vidéo bamboche à partir de 1h18min : https://youtu.be/SQ8nSBTSFs0

https://www.dualshockers.com/sources...for-18-months/



The Escapist revient sur les causes de la défaite d'*Epic* dans le *procès* face à *Apple*.

https://www.escapistmagazine.com/why...e-root-causes/



*Pawnbarian*, un jeu de stratégie basé sur les règles des échecs. Sortie le 24 septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1142080/Pawnbarian/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

C'est le premier anniversaire de *Phasmophobia* avec une mise à jour pour fêter ça, incluant surtout une assurance qui paie plus quand vous vous plantez en fonction de la difficulté choisie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/phasmophobia...out-of-losing/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...versary-update





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, ça ferait 18 mois que *Quantic Dream* travaille sur son jeu Star Wars :

https://gamerant.com/quantic-dream-s...ls-rumor-leak/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des discussions pour faire une remake de *Marvel vs Capcom 2* entre Capcom et Disney :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/un...2-en-approche/

Il y a un problème de déconnexions intempestives sur *Apex Legends* en ce moment. Un patch correctif devrait être appliqué le 22 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...cts-than-usual

*The Jackbox Party Pack 8* sortira le 14 Octobre sur toutes les consoles et PC avec 5 nouveaux jeux :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...out-next-month




Voilà la *Switch OLED* ... Aussi impressionnante que prévu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...image-gallery/

https://twitter.com/bunnagashi/statu...age-gallery%2F

Où ça parle de la création et du développement de *Cuphead* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14586...-le-diable.htm




SA_DirectX 2.0 est un mod qui rend *Grand Theft Auto San Andreas* beaucoup plus joli, en espérant que les développeurs ne reçoivent pas de lettre "polie mais ferme" de la part de Take-Two :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/sa_di...in-drops-more/




*IndieLand 2021* est un marathon de streaming qui aura lieu cette année du 24 au 26 Septembre pour lever des fonds pour la recherche sur la démence :

https://www.thegamer.com/indieland-2...ntia-research/

Où l'on revient sur les réalisations de *Sir Clive Sinclair*, décédé le 16 Septembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...clive-sinclair

L'artiste *Mick McGinty* est décédé aujourd'hui. Vous avez vu ces artworks quelque part :

https://www.thegamer.com/street-figh...s-passed-away/

----------


## Ruvon

> *INDUSTRIA* sortira le 30 septembre. La démo de ce shooter ambiancé montrait un univers sympa mais un gameplay mou du cul, j'espère que ça sera plus réussi quand ça sortira.
> 
> https://youtu.be/VlSDZYOplEY

----------


## Ruvon

Un peu de gameplay de* Age of Empires IV* avec la vidéo d'un match multi.




Et une vidéo de Q&A

----------


## Ruvon

*Axilon: Legend of the Artifacts*, qui a une bonne gueule de Skyrim à bas coût, vu qu'il nous vient d'Azerbaïdjan  ::ninja::  . Le scénario est basé sur l'œuvre d'un auteur local, Timur Azisov.

Le prologue gratuit vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cts__Prologue/

----------


## Molina

> *Axilon: Legend of the Artifacts*, qui a une bonne gueule de Skyrim à bas coup, vu qu'il nous vient d'Azerbaïdjan  . Le scénario est basé sur l'œuvre d'un auteur local, Timur Azisov.
> 
> Le prologue gratuit vient de sortir.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cts__Prologue/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IivorofTB-E


Ben c'est jolie malgré la vidéo dégueulasse, mais ça n'a pas l'air inspiré et très "on va vous mettre des moments scriptés, bisou".

----------


## Wid

Le balancement de l'épée fait vraiment automate.

----------


## Ruvon

Oui, il a un côté très générique et mécanique... Pas convaincu pour l'instant.






> Sortie de *RAM Pressure*, un "XCOM PvP/PvE F2P/P2W SF" avec customisation des persos et une partie solo scénarisée. J'ai souvenir d'avoir essayé durant un playtest, il y avait un petit quelque chose mais tout n'était pas parfait ; je pense que je vais essayer pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/929490/RAM_Pressure
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPusri3xui0


C'est un peu ce que je craignais, le pay to win vient terminer un jeu déjà pas foufou : le choix entre le grind ou la CB pour avoir accès à autre chose que des pistolets à bouchon face à des IA débiles mais surarmées, non merci. Un coup de pelle pour faire disparaitre ce clone sans âme de XCOM et on repasse aux choses sérieuses.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Le balancement de l'épée fait vraiment automate.


Tu préfères une animation automate ou aux fraises ?  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Moi je préfère les fraises, c'est meilleur  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*KENA: BRIDGE OF SPIRITS* sortira demain sur PS4/5 et le store d'Epic "j'en ai pris plein l'Apple" Games. Voici un trailer pour fêter ça.






On pourra (enfin les joueurs de FIFA, j'ai dit "on" comme ça mais je sais que ni vous ni moi ne sommes concernés  ::ninja::  ) regarder dans les loot box avant de les acheter sur *FIFA 22*.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...preview-packs-

----------


## Sorkar

> On pourra (enfin les joueurs de FIFA, j'ai dit "on" comme ça mais je sais que ni vous ni moi ne sommes concernés  ) regarder dans les loot box avant de les acheter sur *FIFA 22*.


C'est malin.
Ceux qui étaient tenté par les lootbox pourrons constater que "dans celle ci il y a rien de bien" mais seront toujours tenté de l'acheter car "ya peu être un légendaire dans celle d'après".

Et au passage EA s'affranchie de certaines lois dans les pays qui les interdisent. Ces mecs sont diaboliques.

----------


## Illynir

> *KENA: BRIDGE OF SPIRITS* sortira demain sur PS4/5 et le store d'Epic "j'en ai pris plein l'Apple" Games. Voici un trailer pour fêter ça.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-vZkt4fCkOc


Je me méfie très grandement de ce jeu, sur le papier et les trailers il a l'air sympathique, mais je ne saurais dire pourquoi je le sens pas.

Peut être aussi le fait qu'il sorte demain et que personne n'ai reçu de version preview ou review encore me met la puce à l'oreille...  :tired: 

On verra.

----------


## FB74

Après avoir un peu trop joué au jeu Fortnite, un espagnol de 15 ans a été placé dans un hôpital pour être “désintoxiqué” d’une “grave dépendance comportementale”.

Et hop, une cure de Mario...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvel audio lore pour *Dying Light 2: Stay Human*. Dites bonjour à Dedrick.






Ok, ça va trop loin. *Fortnite* va vendre des skins Balenciaga.

https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/e...ith-balenciaga






*Kasedo* fait des soldes sur Steam.

Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus (69% off)

Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus - Heretek (55% off)

Rise of Industry (77% off)

Rise of Industry: 2130 (50% off)

City of Gangsters (25% off)

Project Highrise (77% off)

Filament (55% off)

Crowntakers (80% off)



Le platformer à trois bras *They Always Run* (la démo était vraiment bien) sortira le 20 octobre  :Vibre: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ey_Always_Run/






*Stardeus*, auquel ackboo croit comme un enfant (alors que tout le monde sait qu'ackboo n'a jamais été enfant) a atteint son objectif sur Kickstarter en 6 jours et a fini à un honorable 187% (soit 22 660 brouzoufs d'Albion).

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/a...ideo/stardeus/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1380910/Stardeus/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...edlam/stardeus






Et encore du builder, cette fois c'est *Silicon City* qui s'annonce au 14 octobre en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Silicon_City/






*NVIDIA* annonce 28 jeux supplémentaires qui supportent le *DLSS*, en plus du remaster d'*Alan Wake*, du à venir *INDUSTRIA* dont je citais un tweet plus tôt ce matin et du FPS / parkour / slowmo sorti *Severed Steel*.

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce...-game-updates/




> Anatomy Of Fear
> Apocalypse: 2.0 Edition
> Beyond Enemy Lines 2
> Bodies of Water VR
> ChronoTecture: The Eprologue
> Cions of Vega
> Death Realm
> DeepStates [VR]
> Exit From
> ...




*SYNCED: Off-Planet* vous demande gentiment d'accepter d'envoyer vos données personnelles dans des ruelles sombres où il va leur arriver des trucs dans son EULA.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...CED_OffPlanet/

----------


## BeuSSai

> C'est malin.
> Ceux qui étaient tenté par les lootbox pourrons constater que "dans celle ci il y a rien de bien" mais seront toujours tenté de l'acheter car "ya peu être un légendaire dans celle d'après".
> 
> Et au passage EA s'affranchie de certaines lois dans les pays qui les interdisent. Ces mecs sont diaboliques.


Je me demandais à quoi ça pouvait rimer leur cirque. Merci pour l'explication hautement probable. Vraiment diaboliques ces mecs...

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est malin.
> Ceux qui étaient tenté par les lootbox pourrons constater que "dans celle ci il y a rien de bien" mais seront toujours tenté de l'acheter car "ya peu être un légendaire dans celle d'après".
> 
> Et au passage EA s'affranchie de certaines lois dans les pays qui les interdisent. Ces mecs sont diaboliques.


Relativisons quand-même le "c'est malin" : Valve a mis ça en place en Frane y'a 2 ans, justement pour contourner les lois. Donc en plus d'être putassier, ça n'a rien de malin, puisque ça se contente de copier chez le voisin.

----------


## cooly08

Le mode photo de Kena :




Les personnages qui réagissent au mode photo.  ::o: 
C'est abusé.  :Bave: 

L'embargo saute à 6h00 (du matin) demain en même temps que la disponibilité du jeu.

Hélas sur l'EGS uniquement.  :tired:  (et ps4/5)

----------


## Elma

> Le mode photo de Kena :
> 
> https://youtu.be/yExmnI46srY
> 
> Les personnages qui réagissent au mode photo. 
> C'est abusé. 
> 
> L'embargo saute à 6h00 du matin demain en même temps que la disponibilité du jeu.


C'est exclu PS ou ca devait pas sortir aussi sur PC ?

EDIT ah oui sur Epic j'avais pas vu le post de Ruvon.

----------


## cooly08

Ouais. Je l'ai remis dans mon post du coup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'après gameinformer y en a pour 8 à 10 heures du jeu, 12h pour les complétionistes.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le mode photo de Kena :
> 
> https://youtu.be/yExmnI46srY
> 
> Les personnages qui réagissent au mode photo. 
> C'est abusé. 
> 
> L'embargo saute à 6h00 (du matin) demain en même temps que la disponibilité du jeu.
> 
> Hélas sur l'EGS uniquement.  (et ps4/5)


 :Bave:  C'est trop bien, et trop beau  :Bave:

----------


## ExPanda

> Nouvel audio lore pour *Dying Light 2: Stay Human*. Dites bonjour à Dedrick.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0oOeCeH3C9s


J'ai lu "DERRICK".  :Cafe1: 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

Le prochain jeu de SWERY (Deadly Premonition), *The Good Life*, sortira le 15 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...The_Good_Life/






Une série HBO sur les Bene Gesserit en préparation, produit par Villeneuve, possiblement basé sur les livres d'Herbert. Fils  ::ninja:: 

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...eparation.html






> J'ai lu "DERRICK".


T'imagines Derrick dans Dying Light ?  :Bave:

----------


## Wedgge

> Une série HBO sur les Bene Gesserit en préparation, produit par Villeneuve, possiblement basé sur les livres d'Herbert. Fils 
> 
> https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...eparation.html


Ouai, alors en terme de sororité je pense que il y a mieux comme porte étendard qu'une secte eugéniste et fanatisée qui essaie de contrôler l'univers par l'intrigue, le mensonge, la séduction et la religion au travers d'un super-programme génétique. Super le modèle mdmrmdmrdmr  ::XD:: . J'aurai été eux en vrai j'aurai choisis les Truitesses, pour quoi ne pas aller à l'extrême pour le coup ?

----------


## pipoop

> Ouai, alors en terme de sororité je pense que il y a mieux comme porte étendard qu'une secte eugéniste et fanatisée qui essaie de contrôler l'univers par l'intrigue, le mensonge, la séduction et la religion au travers d'un super-programme génétique. Super le modèle mdmrmdmrdmr . J'aurai été eux en vrai j'aurai choisis les Truitesses, pour quoi ne pas aller à l'extrême pour le coup ?


Les honorees matriarches aussi non?

----------


## Wedgge

> Les honorees matriarches aussi non?


Elles c'est une fusion entre le Bene Gesserit et les Truitesses en fait.

----------


## Elma

> Ouais. Je l'ai remis dans mon post du coup.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> D'après gameinformer y en a pour 8 à 10 heures du jeu, 12h pour les complétionistes.


Ah ouai c'est pas bien long pour ce style de jeu je m'attendais à un peu plus quand même.

----------


## cooly08

Je trouve que c'est bien comme durée. Et il est à 40 boules aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer pour *Hot Wheels Unleashed*.






Pour *Far Cry 6* :






Et une présentation du nouveau contenu de *Sea of Thieves* :






Ça se complique pour Bobby Kotick et *Activision Blizzard*. C'est maintenant le "Securities and Exchange Commission", donc une agence du gouvernement fédéral US, qui enquête sur les accusations de harcèlement sexuel et moral.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ision-blizzard


Trailer pour *Negative Atmosphere*, un survival horror.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ve_Atmosphere/






C'est aussi une triste journée pour le forum CPC et les ornithorynques. Pas bien le goût pour les bons mots et les vannes faciles ce soir.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Selon un analyste de l'International Data Corporation (IDC), la pénurie de processeurs actuelle pourrait se transformer en surproduction en 2023. En gros, la forte demande et la rentabilité ont poussé les producteurs a augmenter leurs capacités de productions, ce qui ne sera pas pour tout de suite, vu qu'il faut un moment pour construire une chaine de production. En 2022, un équilibre devrait être atteint avec que la production dépasse la demande en 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-chip-sho...-analyst-firm/
https://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prAP48247621

Où ça parle de *Bitcraft*, le MMORPG où les joueurs pourront construire leurs propres villes :

https://gamerant.com/mmorpg-bitcraft...ame-explained/




Asobo cherche des volontaires pour deux sessions de playtest sur *A Plague Tale : Requiem* du 23 au 26 Septembre et du 27 Septembre au 1er Octobre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/a-...cette-semaine/

Kotaku liste quelques démos qui seront disponible lors du *Steam Next Fest*, l'artiste anciennement connu sous le nom de Steam Game Festival, qui aura lieu du 1er au 7 Octobre :

https://kotaku.com/heres-everything-...ber-1847709985

Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact’* râlent contre le nouveau personnage rare Kokomi. C'est une soigneuse dont la capacité passive augmente quand son taux de critique diminue :

https://kotaku.com/genshin-impact-ch...ady-1847709260

*Sumo Digital* (Sackboy: A Big Adventure) recrute pour son nouveau projet AAA, basé sur une IP déjà existante :

https://www.gamesradar.com/sackboy-a...t-aaa-project/

La durée de la bêta du *Kalof annuel*, déjà pourrie par les tricheurs, est allongée jusqu'au 22 Septembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...rd-beta-dates/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une prochaine *Disney Classic Games Collection* inclura Le Roi Lion, la version Megadrive d’Aladdin comme la précédente, avec en plus la version Super Nintendo d'Aladdin (que j'ai appris avoir été dirigée par Shinji Mikami d'ailleurs) et Le Livre De La Jungle :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-jungle-book/

Les réactions à la rumeur du jeu Star Wars par *Quantic Dream* sur thegamer.com sont ... Moyennement saucées :

https://www.thegamer.com/quantic-dre...terrible-idea/
https://www.thegamer.com/quantic-dre...ling-in-games/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, ce jeu Star Wars par *Quantic Dream* serait plus orienté action que les autres titres du studio :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...evious-titles/

Après une sortie limitée l'année dernière sur l'App Store de *Catan: World Explorers*, le Colons de Catane en réalité augmenté de Niantic (Pokemon GO), la sortie de jeu est annulée :

https://www.thegamer.com/catan-world...shutting-down/

*Orc Run* est un streameur qui a couru 10 kilomètres en armure d'Uruk-Hai du film Le Seigneur des Anneaux et a ainsi levé 1866$ pour la charité :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-stre...n-10k-charity/

Où ça parle design et inspiration pour *Metal Slug Tactics*, qui doit sortir en 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/metal-slug-tactics-interview/

*Mateusz Tomaszkiewicz*, l'ancien "directeur des quêtes" de CD Project Red, rejoint Riot Games pour travailler sur leur MMO dans l'univers de League Of Legends :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-2...f-legends-mmo/

C'est le 25ème anniversaire de la série de JRPG *Personna*, et le stream d'hier a pour le moment juste parlé de ce qui va se passer au Japon (séries en streaming uniquement au Japon et concert le 21 Novembre au Tokyo Opera City Hall) :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...nd-next-stream

Le listing PlayStation indique *God of War Ragnarok* comme bientôt disponible sur PS5. Certains joueurs pensent que la sortie est donc proche. Certains esprits chafouins diront plutôt qu'il faut bien mettre quelque chose d'important sur cette liste et que les candidats sérieux manquent :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14641...es-joueurs.htm

Faut bien profiter des acteurs donc ... Campagne de pub pour *Far Cry 6* :

https://youtu.be/z9hXxnUYCRA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AaxCgglqQg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BtuBhqhkwI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bq_EIbI7cE

*Kena: Bridge of Spirits* sort demain sur PlayStation et sur PC en exclusivité Epic Games Store, donc voici la bande-annonce de lancement et la présentation du mode photo :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/kena...tion-announced







Le jeu Magic The Gathering pour les jeunes est enfin adapté en jeu vidéo. On aurait presque pu croire qu'ils aimaient pas l'argent facile. *Pokemon Trading Card Game Live* a donc été annoncé sur PC, Mac, iOS et Android :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/poke...os-and-android




Le jeu de plateformes-action *They Always Run* sortira le 20 Octobre sur Stean, EGS et GOG :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/they...hes-october-20

----------


## Ruvon

> Kotaku liste quelques démos qui seront disponible lors du *Steam Next Fest*, l'artiste anciennement connu sous le nom de Steam Game Festival, qui aura lieu du 1er au 7 Octobre :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/heres-everything-...ber-1847709985


Ouais, ils ont maté le trailer officiel de 30 secondes :




Et ils ont ajouté The Last Campfire vu que Sean Murray a tweeté sa présence dans le fest. Et ils appellent leur article "Here's Everything You Can Play During Steam's Big October Event". Va falloir revoir leur définition de "Everything"...

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'enquête *The Good Life* sortira enfin le 15 Octobre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/the-...hes-october-15




La sortie du jeu d'action en VR *Wanderer* est décalée au 4ème trimestre 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/wand...tion-announced




100 jeux supportent maintenant le *DLSS de Nvidia* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/nvi...-to-indie-push

Voici la présentation du contenu de la 4ème saison de *Sea of Thieves*, qui commence le 23 Septembre :

https://www.polygon.com/22684294/sea...e-plunder-pass




Du teasing pour *FarmVille 3* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/20/z...t-farmville-3/




Le jeu mobile *Star Trek: Fleet Command* va sortir sur PC :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/20/s...and-on-the-pc/




Vous serez ravi d'apprendre que le cri des chèvres de *Minecraft* est un vrai cri de chèvre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecraft-sc...reaming-goats/

Les premiers processeurs graphiques *Alchemist d'Intel* seront produits par ... TSMC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-alchem...snt-have-room/

Jennifer Scheurle a démissionné de la présidence du Women in Games Special Interest Group de l*'International Game Developers Association* suite à des accusations de manipulation et d'abus émotionnel. Blackbird Interactive, qui l'emploie, a aussi ouvert une enquête :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...se-allegations

Selon ses développeurs, *Splitgate* est terminé à 25% :

https://kotaku.com/splitgate-devs-sa...ete-1847705167

Digital Eplipse a vraiment commencé à discuter avec Capcom et Disney pour développer un remake de *Marvel vs Capcom 2* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...l-vs-capcom-2/

Les problèmes de *Deathloop* sur PC semblent bien ne pas venir de Denuvo pour une fois :

https://www.thegamer.com/deathloop-p...s-mouse-input/

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah tiens, des doublons... Mais bon c'est vrai que le mode photo de Kena à l'air top  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

L'escape-room *Between Time: Escape Room* est sorti sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bet...-travers-temps




Du gameplay multijoueur pour *Age of Empires 4* qui sort le 28 Octobre sur Windows Store, Steam et bien entendu le XBox Game Pass pour PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tiplayer-match




Des fans ont rajoutés les cités Karaz-A-Karak et Karak Eight Peaks sur un serveur privé de Warhammer Online. L'implémentation des deux villes avait été annoncée il y a 8 ans, juste avant la fermeture des serveurs officiels du jeu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-into-the-game

135 prototypes de jeux Dreamcast et 349 pour la XBox ont été leaké en ligne par The Hidden Palace organization dans le cadre de *Project Deluge* ... :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-dreamcast-...roject-deluge/





... Dont un jeu de courses sur Dreamcast où Luigi était censé donner le départ :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14637...-prototype.htm





*Linux* a 30 ans :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-47940.html

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy nocturne,

Voici *Negative Atmosphere*, très dead-spacesque dans l'esprit, et financé sur Patreon :

https://www.pcgamer.com/negative-atm...eplay-trailer/




Des informations sur les différents modes de jeu de *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/ap...-modes-de-jeu/

*Alan Wake Remastered* a été évalué sur Switch, sur laquelle il n'a pas été encore annoncé, au Brésil :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tch-in-brazil/

3ème épisode de la série audio 

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14641...onte-audio.htm




Des dépôts de marque au Japon pour *Bandai Namco* (Waffuu Encore et 1&2 Encore), et miHoYo (Honkai: Star Rail) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/band...nkai-star-rail

*Lord of the Rings Conquest Reimagined* est un remaster non-officiel fait par des fans de Lord of the Rings Conquest :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/modde...ings-conquest/




Bon ... Des accessoires Balenciaga dans Fortnite depuis aujourd'hui :

https://www.polygon.com/22683951/for...ine-epic-games

Et Fortnite sur une chemise blanche Balenciaga à 995$ :

https://gamerant.com/fortnite-balenc...rt-costs-1000/



La SEC lance à son tour une enquête sur la façon dont *Activision Blizzard* a géré les accusations de harcèlements sexuels, d'abus et de comportement toxique. Plusieurs cadres dirigeants sont cités à comparaitre, dont Bobby Kotick :

https://kotaku.com/u-s-government-no...ard-1847710889
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sec-is-...es-11632165080

Absolument par hasard, Claire Hart, la directrice juridique de *Blizzard Entertainment*, a démissionné vendredi :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-ent...ficer-resigns/

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est aussi une triste journée pour le forum CPC et les ornithorynques. Pas bien le goût pour les bons mots et les vannes faciles ce soir.


Edit : je viens de voir le topic necro.  ::'(:

----------


## Ruvon

Le Lead Quest Designer de The Witcher 3 part...

chez Riot Games pour un projet...

de MMO...

----------


## Ruvon

Vous aimez les niouzes en double ? Retrouvez-les en triple en plus de mon récap des sorties de la semaine  ::ninja:: 

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça se complique pour Bobby Kotick et *Activision Blizzard*. C'est maintenant le "Securities and Exchange Commission", donc une agence du gouvernement fédéral US, qui enquête sur les accusations de harcèlement sexuel et moral.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ision-blizzard


La directrice juridique de *Blizzard* (elle a aussi bossé pour Activision-Blizzard) Claire Hart n'est pas folle et quitte le navire au moment opportun.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...tiple-lawsuits



Un nouveau trailer pour *Organs, Please*, ce jeu de gestionnaire d'ESN dans lequel on recycle des être humains.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Organs_Please/






Et parce que les chats c'est mignon et que ça prend toute la place sur le canapé, *Catizens*, un jeu de gestion de colonie constituée de ces prédateurs caractériels. Autant vous dire que s'il y avait les miens, dans 10 minutes c'est l'apocalypse dans le quartier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/957660/Catizens/

----------


## cooly08

Les critiques sont moyennement bonnes pour *Kena: Bridge Of Spirits* (toujours selon l'échelle Ruvonienne hein) :





https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...30234079457283

----------


## Ruvon

> Les critiques sont moyennement bonnes pour *Kena: Bridge Of Spirits* (toujours selon l'échelle Ruvonienne hein)


La seule qui compte  :Cigare:  C'est comme l'échelle de Jacob mais en moins cohérent  ::ninja:: 



*Anvil Saga*, le RPG / simulateur de forgeron, a lui aussi HeroCraft comme éditeur, comme les jeux au dessus, et également un nouveau trailer.

Je leur conseillerais bien comme slogan pour leur communication francophone : "Enclumez-vous".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1587540/Anvil_Saga/






Et enfin, toujours chez HeroCraft, *Gravewood High*, jeu d'inflitration / horreur dans une école pour goules.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ravewood_High/

----------


## Jaycie

Pour Activisation Blizzard : la SEC c'est le "gendarme" de la bourse américaine (l'équivalent de l'AMF).

----------


## Ruvon

> Les critiques sont moyennement bonnes pour *Kena: Bridge Of Spirits* (toujours selon l'échelle Ruvonienne hein) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...30234079457283


Il aurait pu citer celle d'Eurogamer aussi. Ah c'est pas une note, mince. Mais c'est moins propre : "Kena is smooth as a pebble - a game engineered to be so unoffensive there's no reason not to play it, or to play it at all."

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...lly-unoriginal

Ou celle de PC Gamer : 65/100

https://www.pcgamer.com/kena-bridge-of-spirits-review/

Mais du coup son tweet marchait moins bien.

----------


## Croaker

> Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact’* râlent contre le nouveau personnage rare Kokomi. C'est une soigneuse dont la capacité passive augmente quand son taux de critique diminue :
> https://kotaku.com/genshin-impact-ch...ady-1847709260


Le "sport national" des Baleines dans Genshin consiste à farmer de l'équipement de perso, et là comme ailleurs c'est du gacha avec taux de drop ultra faibles pour les stats valables comme les dégâts critiques. (Il faut dire qu'il n'y a pas d'end game dans ce jeu, donc il faut bien qu'ils s'occupent pour utiliser les persos qu'ils ont acheté très cher).
Là, il y a un perso qui va bénéficier des artefacts "pourris" facile à dropper et du coup ça gueule quand même.

Fake edit: l'article qualifie la "Spirale" de partie compétitive du jeu. Comment dire, c'est vrai seulement si la compétition consiste à poster des vidéos YToube pour montrer à quelle point on a un perso craqué, parce qu'in game, il n'y a rien de compétitif là dedans (c'est probablement un des point positifs du jeu comparé reste du genre, cette absence totale de compétition in game).

----------


## pipoop

> Il aurait pu citer celle d'Eurogamer aussi. Ah c'est pas une note, mince. Mais c'est moins propre : "Kena is smooth as a pebble - a game engineered to be so unoffensive there's no reason not to play it, or to play it at all."
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...lly-unoriginal
> 
> Ou celle de PC Gamer : 65/100
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/kena-bridge-of-spirits-review/
> 
> Mais du coup son tweet marchait moins bien.


Tu veux dire que le mec CHOISIT ce qu'il va mettre dans son tweet? nooooon j'y crois pas

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Plus le temps passe, plus certains sites de JV ressemblent à l'école de fans en distribuant des 10 comme des petits pains ...

----------


## cooly08

Les notes sont justes que quand tu es d'accord avec elles.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Plus le temps passe, plus certains sites de JV ressemblent à l'école de fans en distribuant des 10 comme des petits pains ...


Et plus certains autres sites ressemblent à l'école des blasés du jeu vidéo, rejouant à chaque test un mauvais cosplay de critique d'art snob et intransigeant.

----------


## Baalim

> Et plus certains autres sites ressemblent à l'école des blasés du jeu vidéo, rejouant à chaque test un mauvais cosplay de critique d'art snob et intransigeant.


Étrangement, GK est bien plus emballé et lui donne un bon gros 8.

Pour donner une idée :




> Mais derrière ces atours ravissants, il y a bel et bien un jeu solide et fort, une aventure où plane un peu l'ombre de Link et quelques autres productions du genre, mais qui s'enrichit de tout un tas de belles idées parfaitement mises en oeuvre


Après, c'est signé Amaebi. Et il a parfois tendance à un peu s'emballer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Étrangement, *GK* est bien plus emballé et lui donne un bon gros 8


J'avais pourtant pris soin de ne pas donner de noms.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Les notes sont justes que quand tu es d'accord avec elles. 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/KhxTrG6/5npzj1.jpg


(je vois pas ton image, bloquée au taf)

C'est un peu ce que je faisais remarquer dans son tweet, il a surtout mis les bonnes notes, pas toutes les notes (et Eurogamer et PC Gamer c'est des sites aussi connus que ceux qu'il cite déjà. Et je n'ai pas cité celle de Polygon). Ça fait plus publicité pour le jeu qu'information. C'est ce que je voulais dire.

C'est pas un jugement sur la pertinence des notes données à ce jeu par les sites en question, par contre. Que plein de gens aiment le même jeu, c'est pas suspect ni bizarre. Mais quand tu choisis de dire : voilà les notes de tel jeu, ne choisis pas que celles avec lesquelles tu es d'accord.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Pour Activisation Blizzard : la SEC c'est le "gendarme" de la bourse américaine (l'équivalent de l'AMF).


J'ai un article de Gamekult à ce sujet. 

Activision Blizzard sous le coup d'une nouvelle enquête fédérale, *Bobby Kotick convoqué*. (J'ai banday !)



Les échanges de la direction vont être examinés

Déjà attaqué par l'État de Californie, par les actionnaires et par ses employés militants, Activision Blizzard fait désormais l'objet d'une enquête à grande échelle lancée par la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC), l'agence fédérale américaine de contrôle des marchés financiers.

Intro :

L'enquête de la SEC concerne la façon dont la direction d'Activision Blizzard a communiqué sur les allégations de discrimination et de harcèlement sexuel sur le lieu de travail. Des griefs révélés en juillet par une enquête de l'agence californienne DEFH et appuyés par un grand nombre d'employés sur les réseaux sociaux. Selon les informations du Wall Street Journal, la SEC a envoyé une citation à comparaître aux membres de la direction d'Activision Blizzard, dont le PDG Bobby Kotick, et a demandé à ce qu'on lui fournisse des documents.

La suite : https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050843013.html

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Et plus certains autres sites ressemblent à l'école des blasés du jeu vidéo, rejouant à chaque test un mauvais cosplay de critique d'art snob et intransigeant.


Pour moi un 10 c'est une note parfaite, donc quelque chose que tu n'attribues qu'en de rares occasion.
En foutre une par semaine, ça empêche d'identifier les jeux qui sortent complètement du lot.

----------


## cooly08

> (je vois pas ton image, bloquée au taf)
> 
> C'est un peu ce que je faisais remarquer dans son tweet, il a surtout mis les bonnes notes, pas toutes les notes (et Eurogamer et PC Gamer c'est des sites aussi connus que ceux qu'il cite déjà). Ça fait plus publicité pour le jeu qu'information. C'est ce que je voulais dire.
> 
> C'est pas un jugement sur la pertinence des notes données à ce jeu par les sites en question, par contre. Que plein de gens aiment le même jeu, c'est pas suspect ni bizarre. Mais quand tu choisis de dire : voilà les notes de tel jeu, ne choisis pas que celles avec lesquelles tu es d'accord.


Je répondais pas à ta réponse en fait. C'était juste une remarque générale.  ::): 
Après Nibel sur twitter je le connais pas plus que ça, je le suis car il a souvent des infos intéressantes. Et quand il met les notes de jeux il semble plus mettre en avant la tendance générale de ces notes, pas les 2 ou 3 qui auraient mis une note assez différentes et il n'est pas exhaustif dans un twitt je pense pas qu'il ait besoin de le dire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour moi un 10 c'est une note parfaite, donc quelque chose que tu n'attribues qu'en de rares occasion.
> En foutre une par semaine, ça empêche d'identifier les jeux qui sortent complètement du lot.


Chacun a sa vision. C'est ça le souci.  ::ninja:: 
Y en a même qui ont des visions ! C'est dire.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai un article de Gamekult à ce sujet. 
> 
> Activision Blizzard sous le coup d'une nouvelle enquête fédérale, *Bobby Kotick convoqué*. (J'ai banday !)
> 
> https://s2.n4g.com/news/614033_0.jpg
> 
> Les échanges de la direction vont être examinés
> 
> Déjà attaqué par l'État de Californie, par les actionnaires et par ses employés militants, Activision Blizzard fait désormais l'objet d'une enquête à grande échelle lancée par la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC), l'agence fédérale américaine de contrôle des marchés financiers.
> ...









> UPDATE: Wall Street Journal reports Equal Employement Opportunity Commission has also been looking into allegations since at least May 2020.
> 
> Agency is reportedly in settlement talks with Activision, which could see the publisher pay millions of dollars

----------


## La Chouette

> (je vois pas ton image, bloquée au taf)
> 
> C'est un peu ce que je faisais remarquer dans son tweet, il a surtout mis les bonnes notes, pas toutes les notes (et Eurogamer et PC Gamer c'est des sites aussi connus que ceux qu'il cite déjà). Ça fait plus publicité pour le jeu qu'information. C'est ce que je voulais dire.
> 
> C'est pas un jugement sur la pertinence des notes données à ce jeu par les sites en question, par contre. Que plein de gens aiment le même jeu, c'est pas suspect ni bizarre. Mais quand tu choisis de dire : voilà les notes de tel jeu, ne choisis pas que celles avec lesquelles tu es d'accord.


Surtout que ce compte cite régulièrement Eurogamer sur ses tweets du genre, donc c'est ici une omission volontaire d'un site habituellement utilisé. PC Gamer, je l'ai pas vu cité dans les tweets de ces derniers mois, donc possible que cette personne ne l'utilise juste jamais comme source, mais pour Eurogamer, ça n'est pas le cas.

----------


## cooly08

> Surtout que ce compte cite régulièrement Eurogamer sur ses tweets du genre, donc c'est ici une omission volontaire d'un site habituellement utilisé. PC Gamer, je l'ai pas vu cité dans les tweets de ces derniers mois, donc possible que cette personne ne l'utilise juste jamais comme source, mais pour Eurogamer, ça n'est pas le cas.


C'est faux. Parfois oui, parfois non. Sur les dix derniers eurogamer y est uniquement 5 fois.

----------


## Croaker

En même temps, quand une critique est à ce point "à contre courant" que ça semble fait exprès, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée de ne pas la mettre en avant.

----------


## Elma

> En même temps, quand une critique est à ce point "à contre courant" que ça semble fait exprès, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée de ne pas la mettre en avant.


Bah non au contraire, sinon on a toujours quelque chose de lisse si on garde toujours que les avis du meme tonneau. 
Ca vaut dans la vie aussi.

----------


## Croaker

J'aime bien aussi lire des tests qui apportent un autre regard, même quand je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux, mais le minimum c'est qu'ils soient argumentés. (j'aime bien quand un mag. propose des contre-avis, même si CPC le fait très très rarement).

Mais là, le test d'EuroG, c'est du vide, moi aussi je peux faire un test pour dire que Kena c'est trop nul comme jeu de flipper.

----------


## Kriegor

Kena, c'est ce jeu né pour plaire à la presse si on en lit les reviews élogieuses : un peu de combats classiques et basiques, qui s'enchainent vite avec un peu de plateforme classique et basique, qui s'enchaine vite avec un peu d'énigmes classiques et basiques. Hop t'as jamais le temps de trouver quelque chose répétitif ou d'avoir à t'investir, que t'es de suite sur une autre activité immédiatement accessible. Le tout servi par une ambiance graphique aux petits oignons, et des petites zones ravissantes à explorer qui se renouvellent, elles-aussi, avant d'épuiser. Un jeu sans frustration ni rejouabilité qui invite au bout de 9H à poser sa plume satisfait avant de s'attaquer au test suivant.

J'aime bien longuement jouer à un jeu avant d'en parler, je dis probablement n'importe quoi sur Kena, par envie d'être pas gentil aujourd'hui, mais j'avoue que les vidéos de gameplay m'ont effectivement donné l'impression, comme l'évoque ce vilain article d'Eurogamer, d'un jeu lisse et inoffensif.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bah non au contraire, sinon on a toujours quelque chose de lisse si on garde toujours que les avis du meme tonneau. 
> Ca vaut dans la vie aussi.


Si le but du compte c'est de montrer la tendance, c'est normal de ne mettre en avant que les avis "du même tonneau".

----------


## comodorecass

J'adore, ça me fait penser aux dentifrices recommandés par 9 dentistes sur 10. Ca veut dire que sur 10 spécialistes interrogés, y'en a un qui te dit que c'est mauvais pour les dents. Jamais compris cette argument de vente.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est faux. Parfois oui, parfois non. Sur les dix derniers eurogamer y est uniquement 5 fois.


J'ai jamais dit toujours, j'ai dit régulièrement. Si le site est connu du propriétaire du compte, et utilisé, c'est que chaque fois qu'il n'est pas utilisé, c'est volontairement. Ca peut être pour plusieurs raisons, et peut-être que le fait que ce test aille à contre courant des tests ici cités n'en fait pas partie, je ne suis pas dans la tête de cette personne. Mais c'est forcément une omission volontaire.

----------


## Molina

> J'adore, ça me fait penser aux dentifrices recommandés par 9 dentistes sur 10. Ca veut dire que sur 10 spécialistes interrogés, y'en a un qui te dit que c'est mauvais pour les dents. Jamais compris cette argument de vente.


Généralement, c'est un sondage à choix multiples. Pas juste "recommandé vs à fuir". En plus, ça fait plus crédible de dire qu'il y a un récalcitrant.

----------


## Ruvon

> quand il met les notes de jeux il semble plus mettre en avant la tendance générale de ces notes, pas les 2 ou 3 qui auraient mis une note assez différentes et il n'est pas exhaustif dans un twitt je pense pas qu'il ait besoin de le dire.





> Si le but du compte c'est de montrer la tendance, c'est normal de ne mettre en avant que les avis "du même tonneau".


Si son habitude c'est de mettre des tendances, je comprends mieux la logique (même si à ce moment là, tu mets la note OpenCritic et / ou MetaCritic + un avis qui va autour de cette note à la limite, c'est précisément le concept de OC / MC).

Mais rien dans son tweet ne me permet de le comprendre à première vue (il parle d'early reviews mais tout le monde a sorti sa review en même temps, elles étaient toutes chaudes à attendre que le NDA tombe).

Bref, Kena : bonne chance quand vous aurez noté ::ninja:: 




> Généralement, c'est un sondage à choix multiples. Pas juste "recommandé vs à fuir". En plus, ça fait plus crédible de dire qu'il y a un récalcitrant.


Ou alors ça veut dire qu'il y a 1 dentiste sur 10 qui n'est pas crédible  ::ninja::  Et on est tous tombés dessus quand on était petits  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> je ne suis pas dans la tête de cette personne. Mais c'est forcément une omission volontaire.


Apparemment si t'es dans sa tête.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si son habitude c'est de mettre des tendances, je comprends mieux la logique (même si à ce moment là, tu mets la note OpenCritic et / ou MetaCritic + un avis qui va autour de cette note à la limite, c'est précisément le concept de OC / MC).


Il a mis les notes OC et MC à la fin de son twitt.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est la fête de la conspiration aujourd'hui ? Ou c'est Kena qui doit absolument pas être un bon jeu ?

----------


## pipoop

> J'adore, ça me fait penser aux dentifrices recommandés par 9 dentistes sur 10. Ca veut dire que sur 10 spécialistes interrogés, y'en a un qui te dit que c'est mauvais pour les dents. Jamais compris cette argument de vente.


Ce dentifrice ou mr M*c L*sggy (le nom a été anonymise) interroge un dentiste en angleterre (genre on as pas de dentiste en france?)
et quand tu vois les dents des anglais ca donne pas confiance non plus

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est la fête de la conspiration aujourd'hui ? Ou c'est Kena qui doit absolument pas être un bon jeu ?


Qui a dit que ça n'était pas un bon jeu ou que les notes n'étaient pas justifiées ?  ::huh::

----------


## Supergounou

> Kena, c'est ce jeu né pour plaire à la presse si on en lit les reviews élogieuses : un peu de combats classiques et basiques, qui s'enchainent vite avec un peu de plateforme classique et basique, qui s'enchaine vite avec un peu d'énigmes classiques et basiques. Hop t'as jamais le temps de trouver quelque chose répétitif ou d'avoir à t'investir, que t'es de suite sur une autre activité immédiatement accessible. Le tout servi par une ambiance graphique aux petits oignons, et des petites zones ravissantes à explorer qui se renouvellent, elles-aussi, avant d'épuiser. Un jeu sans frustration ni rejouabilité qui invite au bout de 9H à poser sa plume satisfait avant de s'attaquer au test suivant.


Vendu !  ::lol::

----------


## cooly08

> Qui a dit que ça n'était pas un bon jeu ou que les notes n'étaient pas justifiées ?


Bha ça s'offusque dès qu'il y a de bonnes notes. Pour Deathloop y avait la même ambiance.

----------


## Eloso

J'avoue que Kriegor vends super bien le jeu. A se demander s'il n'a pas toucher un chèque pour  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

Kena. C'est très joli, un gameplay classique mais très bien exécuté. Pour l'histoire bof dans mes 4 ou 5 premières heures mais le voyage visuel est là. À voir si ça va varier un peu au niveau des décors à un moment parce que c'est toujours le même "biome" plus ou moins.
Mais c'est balaise ce qu'ils ont fait quand on sait qu'ils ne sont que 14.

----------


## Croaker

Est-ce qu'il y a un mode photo (en caméra libre) ? Pour ce genre de jeu ça serait super cool rien que pour voir de plus près le boulot de l'équipe de dessin/anim.

----------


## cooly08

> Est-ce qu'il y a un mode photo (en caméra libre) ? Pour ce genre de jeu ça serait super cool rien que pour voir de plus près le boulot de l'équipe de dessin/anim.


Oui la vidéo du mode photo est passée sur ce topic d'ailleurs (plusieurs fois  ::ninja:: ).
Il est plutôt bien fichu comme mode photo pas parfait mais ça va.
Sinon UUU fonctionne dessus dans sa toute dernière version : https://framedsc.github.io/GeneralGu...leunlocker.htm.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'avoue que Kriegor vends super bien le jeu. A se demander s'il n'a pas toucher un chèque pour


Ah, Kena c'est un jeu Capcom?  :^_^:

----------


## Croaker

> Mais c'est balaise ce qu'ils ont fait quand on sait qu'ils ne sont que 14.


14 dans l'équipe de développement (je suppose que ça joue sur l'absence de profondeur de gameplay.)
+ 1 studio entier d'animateurs au Vietnam, à qui le visuel doit certainement beaucoup.
(Merci sur les screens sur le thread d'a côté  :;):  , mais si mes neveux me voient jouer à ce truc il va falloir que je leur trouve des peluches des bestioles noires  ::'(:  ).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> J'adore, ça me fait penser aux dentifrices recommandés par 9 dentistes sur 10. Ca veut dire que sur 10 spécialistes interrogés, y'en a un qui te dit que c'est mauvais pour les dents. Jamais compris cette argument de vente.


Et les produits antibactérien qui tuent 99,9% des bactéries !

Comme dit plus haut, c'est juste un looping marketing pour faire genre "regardez nous sommes modestes". Une marge d'erreur ça donne toujours plus de crédibilité qu'un truc censé fonctionner à 100%.

----------


## Kriegor

> Ah, Kena c'est un jeu Capcom?


Non, mais c'est la reine des vérandas. ^^

----------


## Ruvon

> Bha ça s'offusque dès qu'il y a de bonnes notes. Pour Deathloop y avait la même ambiance.


C'est pas les notes qui m'ont fait réagir. Ni les publications qui ont donné de bonnes notes. Ni le jeu. Ni toi pour avoir posté le tweet.

C'est le tweet qui s'intitule "voici les notes pour ce jeu" et qui choisit uniquement les bonnes. Il aurait fait l'inverse en ne donnant que les notes d'Eurogamer, PC Gamer et Polygon (que j'ai trouvé en ouvrant Meta et Opencritic) qui sont moyennes, ça aurait été pareil. Derrière tu me dis "il donne une tendance, c'est son habitude", je dis ok, je comprends mieux, mais c'est pas le titre de son tweet. Ça s'arrête là.

Pour Deathloop, les premiers retours que j'ai lu, c'était "IA aux fraises, stuttering de ouf, c'est dommage". C'était précisément pour ça que j'avais posé la question pour en avoir d'autres à ce moment-là.

----------


## banditbandit

Et plus sérieusement on sait ce que Kena vaut ?

----------


## archer hawke

Joli.  :Clap:

----------


## cooly08

> C'est pas les notes qui m'ont fait réagir. Ni les publications qui ont donné de bonnes notes. Ni le jeu. Ni toi pour avoir posté le tweet.
> 
> C'est le tweet qui s'intitule "voici les notes pour ce jeu" et qui choisit uniquement les bonnes. Il aurait fait l'inverse en ne donnant que les notes d'Eurogamer, PC Gamer et Polygon (que j'ai trouvé en ouvrant Meta et Opencritic) qui sont moyennes, ça aurait été pareil. Derrière tu me dis "il donne une tendance, c'est son habitude", je dis ok, je comprends mieux, mais c'est pas le titre de son tweet. Ça s'arrête là.
> 
> Pour Deathloop, les premiers retours que j'ai lu, c'était "IA aux fraises, stuttering de ouf, c'est dommage". C'était précisément pour ça que j'avais posé la question pour en avoir d'autres à ce moment-là.


Je crois que y a totale méprise. Je ne parlais à aucun moment de toi et tes propos.  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je crois que y a méprise total. Je ne parlais à aucun moment de toi et tes propos.


Ok  ::P:  Double méprise, ça s'annule !  :Beer: 

Ça répond pas à la question de savoir s'il vaut mieux jouer au Keno ou à Kena par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Apparemment si t'es dans sa tête.


Bah non. Si tu ne cites pas un test en particulier, il y a deux grandes causes possibles : soit tu ne peux pas le faire (parce qu'il n'existe pas, parce que tu ne connais pas son existence, etc.) soit tu ne veux pas le faire (parce que tu le trouves de mauvaise qualité, parce qu'il est en marge des tendances des notes pour le jeu, parce qu'il n'est pas pertinent, parce que d'autres sont plus dignes d'être cités, etc.). Toute cause dans la deuxième catégorie est une omission volontaire. Pas forcément pour de mauvaises raisons, mais volontaire. Et tu me diras si tu vois des causes applicables dans la première catégorie, parce que moi non.

----------


## Supergounou

> 14 dans l'équipe de développement (je suppose que ça joue sur l'absence de profondeur de gameplay.)


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre les 2 données. Genre Team Cherry, ils étaient 4 pour faire tout Hollow Knight, compositeur inclut.

----------


## Kriegor

Enfin, Hollow Knight, côté profondeur, ça consiste surtout à éviter l'attaque (sans avoir besoin de just frame ou de mécanique avancée) et taper derrière.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Sinon hier c'était *The Escapist Indie Showcase*.




2h20 de trailers, bon courage  ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

> Étrangement, GK est bien plus emballé et lui donne un bon gros 8.
> 
> Après, c'est signé Amaebi. Et il a parfois tendance à un peu s'emballer.


Ça fait très Boulon ça. Ou alors Khan Lusth qui ne veut plus de 7.

----------


## poneyroux

> Je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre les 2 données. Genre Team Cherry, ils étaient 4 pour faire tout Hollow Knight, compositeur inclut.


Je suis vraiment pas convaincu par la pertinence de la comparaison entre un metroid-like en 2D, aussi fabuleux soit-il, et un jeu d'action aventure en 3D. Surtout qu'une si petit équipe arrivant à faire un truc aussi bon, c'est pas loin d'être une exception dans le milieu. 
En plus ils étaient 5 pour Hollow Knight  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Enfin, Hollow Knight, côté profondeur, ça consiste surtout à éviter l'attaque (sans avoir besoin de just frame ou de mécanique avancée) et taper derrière.


C'est toujours plus profond que Street Of Rage 4  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

> Je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre les 2 données. Genre Team Cherry, ils étaient 4 pour faire tout Hollow Knight, compositeur inclut.


Je compare plutôt Kena à un Ori, dont le studio comprend 80 personnes. Et 14 ca faisait vraiment vraiment peu.

----------


## Ruvon

Allez tout plein de trucs parce que j'ai eu du boulot aujourd'hui.



Trailer pour *Rainbow Billy: The Curse of the Leviathan*, un jeu d'aventure en 3D avec une esthétique vieux cartoon... qui rend moyen en 3D  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...the_Leviathan/






*Die After Sunset*, un TPS qui a de faux airs (visuellement hein, le gameplay je saurais pas vous dire) de Fortnite en solo, a une démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._After_Sunset/






*Sacred Fire*, un RPG narratif, sortira le 19 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Playing_Game/






*Recursive Ruin*, ou ce qui se passe quand on coupe du LSD avec du peyotl.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ecursive_Ruin/






*DOOMBLADE*, du metroidvania qui a l'air très classique.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/922050/DOOMBLADE/

----------


## Supergounou

> Je compare plutôt Kena à un Ori, dont le studio comprend 80 personnes. Et 14 ca faisait vraiment vraiment peu.


J'ai toujours pas  ::P: 
Tu parles de gameplay, sauf erreur de ma part, souvent c'est une minorité des devs qui bossent là dessus. 14 personnes sur un gameplay, y a déjà moyen de faire un truc putain de solide !

----------


## Ruvon

*If On A Winter's Night, Four Travelers*, l'envoutant jeu d'aventure en pixel-art qui a enchanté Itch.io, est sorti sur Steam. Des versions payantes existent si vous voulez leur filer des sous.

Jouez-y, sur Itch, sur Steam, sur une calculatrice ou un micro-ondes, mais jouez-y.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...our_Travelers/






*World War Z: Aftermath* est sorti. L'évolution depuis World War Z tout court ne saute pas aux yeux. Ça a l'air mieux que Back 4 Blood, ce qui n'est pas dur.






Festival de chutes de l'automne sur *Fall Guys*, le jeu qui existe encore, bel exploit.






*Sheltered 2* vient de sortir. Je dois le tester, j'aurais pu vous en dire plus si je l'avais déjà lancé, mais j'avais quelque chose sur le feu qui sonne à la porte, j'ai pas eu le temps. Ça a l'air un peu plus joli que le 1, j'espère qu'il sera plus intéressant aussi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1289380/Sheltered_2/






*Potion Craft: Alchemist Simulator* vient de sortir en Early Access. Pour avoir maté un peu de gameplay sur Twitch hier, ça a l'air bien chill.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ist_Simulator/

----------


## Ruvon

Vous vous souvenez de Rampage ? Voici *Terror of Hemasaurus*.

Démo dispo, et qui de mieux que Tchey pour nous en parler, parce que tout le monde ne va pas sur le topic des indés et ce serait dommage de rater ça  :;): 

https://www.terrorofhemasaurus.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_Hemasaurus/

----------


## Baalim

Rampage  ::wub:: 

Comment il m'aura racketté mes pièces de 1 et de 5 francs, celui-ci  :Boom:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Wohhoouuu !!!!

Rampage ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

De l'espoir pour le stuttering sur *DEATHLOOP* :

https://www.polygon.com/22686224/dea...stutter-hotfix







Ouverture de la page Steam pour *A Rat's Quest*, un jeu d'aventure avec un rat.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../A_Rats_Quest/






Le RPG *BioSynth* se lance sur Kickstarter.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/news/bio...n-kickstarter/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...games/biosynth






Le top down shooter *ANVIL* Vault Breakers a droit à un petit teaser qui ne montre rien du tout.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1487390/ANVIL/






*Beyond Contact*, de l'open world survival craft, vient de sortir en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...eyond_Contact/

----------


## Ruvon

> Rampage 
> 
> Comment il m'aura racketté mes pièces de 1 et de 5 francs, celui-ci





> Wohhoouuu !!!!
> 
> Rampage


D'autres vautours ont pensé à vous les vieux nostalgiques des bornes d'arcade avec *Mission 1985*  ::P: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mission_1985/



*Pocket Pioneers*, portage d'un jeu mobile dont vous reconnaitrez tout de suite "l'inspiration" comme on dit (indice : il y a Animal et Crossing dans le nom), vient d'ouvrir une page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cket_Pioneers/



*ADACA*, un shooter qui a des airs de Half Life en low poly, vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam.

Gif un peu gros en spoiler pour pas plus flinguer la page du forum.



Spoiler Alert! 






https://store.steampowered.com/app/1765780/ADACA/






Après *Procession to Calvary* et *Four Last Things*, le prochain Joe Richardson s'appellera *Death of the Reprobates*  ::wub:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...the_Reprobate/






Le shooter déglingué *illWill* a ouvert sa page Steam lui aussi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1567000/illWill/






Un autre point&click débile, *A Trail of Ooze - Chapter 1*, page Steam, tout ça tout ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ze__Chapter_1/






Après Westmark Manor, voici *Westmark Legacy*, un jeu d'horreur RPG avec des cartes. Prenez votre temps, il est annoncé pour 2023.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...estmark_Manor/

----------


## cooly08

> *Beyond Contact*, de l'open world survival craft, vient de sortir en Early Access.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...eyond_Contact/
> 
> https://youtu.be/c7LjQHObffQ


Tiens je me demande ce que ça vaut. J'ai un peu regardé sur steam mais difficile de ce faire une idée, il n'est pas très connu pour le moment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *ADACA*, un shooter qui a des airs de Half Life en low poly, vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam.
> 
> Gif un peu gros en spoiler pour pas plus flinguer la page du forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça aussi ça a l'air pas mal. Ça semble bien bouger en plus. Hop wishlist.

Merci pour les découvertes en tout cas

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le shooter déglingué *illWill* a ouvert sa page Steam lui aussi.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1567000/illWill/
> 
> https://youtu.be/qisrml0nou8


Ho et puis ça aussi ça a son potentiel ! La DA est pas mal et techniquement ça semble suivre.

----------


## Maalak

> Ce dentifrice ou mr M*c L*sggy (le nom a été anonymise) interroge un dentiste en angleterre (genre on as pas de dentiste en france?)


C'est surtout que les praticiens exerçant en France n'ont pas le droit de faire ce genre de pub. C'est pour ça que tu trouveras systématiquement quelqu'un exerçant à l'étranger comme caution.

----------


## KaiN34

> D'autres vautours ont pensé à vous les vieux nostalgiques des bornes d'arcade avec *Mission 1985* 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mission_1985/


Commando.  ::wub::

----------


## Nono

> Et plus sérieusement on sait ce que Kena vaut ?


 :Prey:

----------


## pipoop

> C'est surtout que les praticiens exerçant en France n'ont pas le droit de faire ce genre de pub. C'est pour ça que tu trouveras systématiquement quelqu'un exerçant à l'étranger comme caution.


ouais mais l’Angleterre quoi!!!

----------


## Cyth

> 


En fait il a juste vu le titre du live de Gautoz sur Twitch  :ouaiouai: .

 ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Sauve qui peut chez Blizzard. C'est au tour de Chacko Sonny, visiblement quelqu'un d'important d'Overwatch, de fuir.

----------


## SilverPig

> Et plus sérieusement on sait ce que Kena vaut ?


Par rapport à Achouchen's krid?





> En fait il a juste vu le titre du live de Gautoz sur Twitch .


En effet  ::P:

----------


## Nephizz

> Sauve qui peut chez Blizzard. C'est au tour de Chacko Sonny, visiblement quelqu'un d'important d'Overwatch, de fuir.


Du coup le studio a décidé de se recycler dans le 7ème art...




Je préfère tout de même le teaser de Diablo IV.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Twitch* s'arrange avec l'industrie de la musique. Dans l'intérêt de Twitch, pas des streamers, faut pas déconner. Mais maintenant ils seront prévenus avant de se faire casser les doigts dans un parking souterrain.

https://kotaku.com/twitch-and-music-...-gr-1847719508

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ght-violations




> We’re excited to announce that we’ve entered into an agreement with the National Music Publishers’ Association (NMPA) to build productive partnerships between Twitch and music publishers. As part of this agreement, we want to let you know about a new process that we are creating that participating music rights holders can opt into to report certain uses of their music, which is more flexible and forgiving to creators who inadvertently or incidentally use music in their streams than the existing process required under the DMCA and similar global laws.
> 
> At a high level, this new process, which is distinct from the DMCA, focuses on going forward flagrant uses of music and starts with a warning instead of penalties. Now, when a participating rights holder reports the use of unauthorized music on a creator’s channel, the following will occur
> 
> 
> • Similar to DMCA, we have a team that will review reports and check for completeness
> 
> • Unlike DMCA, Twitch will give creators a chance to course- correct by first issuing a warning:
> 
> ...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*TSMC*, le fondeur de microprocesseurs de tout le monde promet de ne plus émettre de CO2 en 2050 ... Ha non, d'atteindre des émissions nulles en greenwachant comme ils pourront, pardon. Et ça aurait été bien de limiter l'utilisation d'eau, aussi :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-and-appl...-zero-by-2050/

Valve a déposé un brevet qui devrait permettre de jouer à un jeu avant la fin de son téléchargement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/unearthed-st...e-downloading/

La sortie du 3ème et dernier chapitre de Spirits Of Amazonia, l'histoire précédent celle de *Green Hell*, fournie en tant que mise à jour du jeu, est retardée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/green-hells-...-been-delayed/

*Metroid Dread* devrait fournir du lore sur la civilisation Chozo, qui a fourni son armure à Samus :

https://gamerant.com/metroid-dread-c...und-potential/

Actuellement, *Gas Station Simulator* se vend plus que *Deathloop*. Je serais Zenimax, je serai un peu vexé :

https://gamerant.com/gas-station-sim...athloop-steam/

Y a du lore dans *Apex Legends*, non mais vraiment :

https://gamerant.com/every-planet-in...tier-outlands/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un event Bloodhound doit commencer le 28 Septembre sur *Apex Legends* avec possiblement une expérience PvE :

*CD Projekt Red* recrute pour un jeu en open-world encore non annoncé :

https://gamerant.com/cd-projekt-red-...en-world-game/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le reboot de *Perfect Dark* aurait des phases d'action "John Wickesque" :

https://gamerant.com/perfect-dark-re...ck-comparison/

Le jeu de massacre de zombies en coop *World War Z : Aftermath* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/wo...ance-en-video/




Présentation de la progression des joueurs dans le multi de *Halo Infinite* ... Avec différents types de Battle Pass, gratuit, premium ou temporaire :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/34...halo-infinite/

*Fortnite* limite les gains d'XP dans son mode amongusesque Imposters. Faudrait pas que les joueurs complètent leur season pass trop vite :

https://www.destructoid.com/fortnite-season-8-xp-nerf/

Où on parle de *Gamer Girls*, un livre qui revient sur la carrière de 25 femmes influentes dans l'industrie du jeu vidéo :

https://kotaku.com/uncovering-the-re...red-1847718451

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu *Star Wars* de Quantic Dream serait un open-world avec du mutli :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/star-wars-q...ota-126246.htm

La première saison Ultimate Team de *FIFA 22* a commencé ... Avant la sortie du jeu, parce que les influenceurs ont déjà le jeu et commencent évidemment à ouvrir des packs (truqués comme en 2020 ?) en public, contenu facile à produire qui attire de l'audience :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...son-1-rewards/

Les joueurs possédant la version basique de *Death Stranding* sur PS4 pourront passer au Director's Cut (avec ses courses de voiture que tout le monde attend) sur PS5 contre 5$ :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ors-cut-for-5/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (La FCC quand même), *Nintendo* devrait présenter une nouvelle manette Switch le 24 Septembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ent-this-week/

10$ pour passer de la version PS4 de *Gran Turismo 7* à la version PS5. Pendant ce temps là, le Smart Delivery de Microsoft permet de jouer à un jeu que vous avez sur XBox One sur XBox Series ou PC gratuitement ... Hum :

https://www.thegamer.com/gran-turism...ade-from-sony/

Kratos aura différents types de boucliers dans *God Of War Ragnarok* :

https://www.thegamer.com/god-of-war-...ent-abilities/

*Star Citizen* est jouable gratuitement jusqu'au 27 Septembre. N'oubliez pas que si vous passez trop proche des murs, vous passez à travers, ce qui est fort peu pratique dans un vaisseau ou une station spatiale :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-citize...to-play-event/

Il n'est plus possible d'augmenter ses compétences d'arme en tapant sur des cailloux ou des arbres dans *Valheim* suite à la dernière mise à jour. C'était bien pratique car les joueurs perdent 5% de leur expérience totale à chaque mort, qui peuvent facilement s'enchainer :

https://www.thegamer.com/valheim-lev...hitting-rocks/

*Twitch* a trouvé un accord avec la National Music Publishers Association concernant l'utilisation de musique par les streameurs ... En donnant aux éditeurs des outils permettant de détecter plus rapidement l’utilisation de musique dont ils ont les droits ... Ha mais c'est décrit comme "un premier pas vers la possibilité de collaboration entre les ayants-droits et les créateurs de contenus". Moi, je parie sur une utilisation encore accrue du morceau de Gilles Stella :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/tw.../1100-6496399/
https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-agre...mca-practices/
https://kotaku.com/twitch-and-music-...-gr-1847719508




Une mise à jour gratuite des *Sims 4* introduit 1200 changements de couleurs pour 149 items existants. D'habitude, ça faisait partie de packs vendus plein pot. Y a aussi des machins qui sortent le 5 Octobre, contre de l'argent cette fois, faut quand même pas déconner. Je pense que vu les ennuis actuels d'Activision-Blizzard, EA essaie de saisir la chance de ne plus être la pire entreprise du jeu vidéo ... Mais tant que le mode FUT restera, ça va être difficile :

https://www.thegamer.com/sims-4-free...mber-swatches/

https://twitter.com/TheSims/status/1...er-swatches%2F

Pub pour *Diablo 2 Resurrected*, qui sort le 23 Septembre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14648...-au-combat.htm




*New World* a mis sa bande-son, appréciée par les joueurs lors des phases de test, sur Youtube :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14648...se-devoile.htm




Le jeu d'aventures *Rainbow Billy: The Curse of the Leviathan* sortira le 5 Octobre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/rain...ches-october-5

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...the_Leviathan/

----------


## KOUB

Le mignon jeu d'aventures en monde ouvert *Lil Gator Game* sortira sur Switch et PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/play...tch-pc-in-2022




Pour les 30 ans de la série de schmup sur un balai, *Cotton Guardian Force Saturn Tribute, Cotton 100%, et Panorama Cotton* sortiront à l'ouest en 2021 sur des plateformes encore non spécifiées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/cott...g-west-in-2021

Le roguelike de stratégie *Evertried* sortira le 21 Octobre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC (Steam, GOG, Humbre, Microsoft Store ... et pas l'Epic Games Store). Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/ever...hes-october-21

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1607040/Evertried/




Le jeu de survie *Beyond Contact* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/sci-...n-early-access




Une bande-annonce pour le doublage anglais du jeu de baston *Phantom Breaker: Omnia*, qui doit sortir début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/phan...sh-dub-trailer




Où ça parle des modes multijoueurs de *Forza Horizon 5*, qui sort le 9 Novembre sur PC et XBox :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...s-multiplayer/

----------


## KOUB

Le tactical RPG *Guild of Ascension* est sorti hier sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gui...reel-tour-tour




Le jeu d'Alchimie - Tactique *Potion Craft: Alchemist Simulator* est sorti hier sur Steam en accès anticipé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pot...ts-tres-varies

Le JRPG *Neo: The World Ends With You* sortira le 28 Septembre en exclusivité sur l'Epic Game Store. Les précommandes sont aussi ouvertes mais ne faites pas ça :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/neo...n-pc-next-week

Le point'n click *Death Of The Reprobate* a été annoncé. C'est le dernier épisode du "triptych des points and clicks de la renaissance" de Joe Richardson, comprenant Four Last Things et The Procession To Cavalry L

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dea...click-triptych




Le DLC Corrupted Horizons pour *Phoenix Point* sortira le 1er Octobre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pho...on-october-1st




*Hero's Hour* est un jeu de stratégie ... Avec des batailles automatisées. Il est sorti sur itch.io et doit bientôt sortir sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/her...omatic-battles

https://thingonitsown.itch.io/heros-hour




*Yuji Naka*, patron de l'équipe Sonic de Sega, s'étonne du prix délirant qu'a atteint la cartouche de Sonic 1 sur Megadrive (430.500$) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ls-for-usd430k





Le dernier patch de *Deathloop* devrait régler une partie des problèmes de stuttering sur la version PC. Mais il semble que ce sera surtout le prochain patch qui réglera tous les problèmes à haut framerate :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...uttering-on-pc

*Roblox* commence à vérifier l'âge de ses utilisateurs. Il faut avoir 13 ans ou plus pour pouvoir utiliser une fonctionnalité de "Voix Spatiale", actuellement en bêta. Ce sera via un scan d'un document d'identification, puis "une vérification par selfie", qui sera comparée à la photo sur le document officiel :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/21/r...m-daily-users/

*Halo Infinite* continue à faire des tests cette semaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...this-thursday/

*De-Exit* est un jeu de plateformes-puzzles avec un squelette en voxels, qui doit sortir un jour prochain :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/de-...-the-afterlife

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Yuji Naka*, patron de l'équipe Sonic de Sega, s'étonne du prix délirant qu'a atteint la cartouche de Sonic 1 sur Megadrive (430.500$) :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ls-for-usd430k


Au sujet des ventes de jeux rétro à des prix délirants, le tubeur *Karl Jobst* a fait une vidéo au vitriol, détaillant le profil de ceux qui tirent les ficelles et la manière dont ils manipulent le marché.
Spoiler : du conflit d'intérêt, de vraies pourritures, des spéculateurs opportunistes, il n'y a absolument rien qui va.

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Scarf*, qui doit sortir sur Steam en 2021 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sca...c-dragon-scarf




Compléter tous les défis journaliers de *Halo Infinite* devrait prendre entre 16 et 18 heures. Y a de quoi s'occuper, voire éviter les défis chiants normalement :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ily-challenges

*SoftBank* a levé 680 millions de dollars pour sa plateforme Sorare, qui vendra des NFT de joueurs de foot à collectionner pour un jeu de Fantasy Football (Voir la vidéo de John Oliver ci-dessous pour le principe ... Et l'arnaque). Y a pire que le mode FUT des jeux FIFA en fait :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/20/s...-maker-sorare/




Voici le Top-50 des joueurs de hockey dans *NHL 22*, qui sort le 15 Octobre sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianma...h=52d49d61242a

Si Zangief est aussi nul (ou difficile à maitriser) dans *Street Fighter EX*, c'est peut-être parce que le producteur de jeux vidéos Yoshi-P a joué à une version de test avec le staff de Capcom ... Et aurait gagné 57 fois de suite avec le russe en slip :





Orca, qui travaille au développement de *Dragon Quest XII: The Flames of Fate*, recrute des gens pour bosser sous Unreal Engine 5 pour ce jeu et un autre non-annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/orca...flames-of-fate

L'action-RPG *Muv-Luv: Project Mikhail* sortira en fait en action anticipé sur Steam en Octobre. La sortie sur Switch est aussi retardée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/muv-...o-early-access

Le point'n click *If On A Winter's Night, Four Travelers* est sorti hier sur Steam. C'est gratuit et Noël Malware en a parlé en bien :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/c...our-travelers/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...our_Travelers/

Le RPG *Get In The Car, Loser!* est aussi hier sur Steam. C'est gratuit, mais Noël Malware n'en a pas parlé ... Cette fois c'est Izual :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/d...-bidouilleurs/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...The_Car_Loser/

Suite à la dernière mise à jour, vous pouvez jouer tout seul à *Phasmophobia* :

https://www.thegamer.com/phasmophobi...yer-mode-for-/

Chacko Sonny, le producteur exécutif d'Overwatch 1 et 2, quitte *Activision-Blizzard*. C'est pour "prendre une pause" et pas en rapport avec les poursuites sous lesquelles commence à crouler la compagnie, rien qu'une coïncidence hasardeuse, vraiment :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ile-departure/
https://kotaku.com/overwatch-2s-boss...e-o-1847719663

Bobby Kotick dit qu'*Activision-Blizzard* obtempère bien avec les enquêteurs. Non, les mails interdisant aux employés de parler sont vraisemblablement le fruit d'une incompréhension quelque part. Et de toute façon, on a rien fait et on fait des changements :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-the-contrary/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ac.../1100-6496378/
https://www.gamesradar.com/activisio...nvestigations/

Des nouvelles de celui qui semble bien être un effroyable être humain, *Billy Mitchell*. Le nom de domaine de son ancien site, perfectpacman.com, a été récupéré par des petits chafouins, qui y débunquent maintenant les anciens records du champion déchu :

https://kotaku.com/billy-mitchell-s-...ers-1847712280

La montre *Khaki Field Titanium Far Cry 6 Limited Edition* de Hamilton est en vente au prix de 1.200$ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-real-fa...-real-dollars/




*OpenAI Code* est une IA qui crée le code de ce que vous lui demandait de faire, actuellement en bêta et testable via une liste d'attente en ligne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-ai-trie...en-videogames/

----------


## cooly08

> *ADACA*, un shooter qui a des airs de Half Life en low poly, vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam.
> 
> Gif un peu gros en spoiler pour pas plus flinguer la page du forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens, y a une démo sur itch.io : https://siris-pendrake.itch.io/adaca et la version beta y est également en vente.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et une démo également pour *The Planet Crafter* : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanet_Crafter/.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tiens, y a une démo sur itch.io : https://siris-pendrake.itch.io/adaca et la version beta y est également en vente.


Yes, bien vu ! Tu nous diras ?




> Et une démo également pour *The Planet Crafter* : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanet_Crafter/.


Ah tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 




> Une démo pour *The Planet Crafter* devrait être disponible demain sur Steam.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanet_Crafter/
> 
> https://youtu.be/fZCPSW-sArI

----------


## ExPanda

> Des nouvelles de celui qui semble bien être un effroyable être humain, *Billy Mitchell*

----------


## cooly08

> Yes, bien vu ! Tu nous diras ?
> 
> Ah tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !


Ha mince, je savais que je l'avais vu ici mais j'ai cherché que sur les deux dernières pages. My bad. J'ai koublonné !

Ouaip je vous ferai un court retour sur la démo de ADACA.

----------


## banditbandit

Dites y aurait-il pas une erreur dans le titre ? Parce que à l'origine c'est Barbie qui se fait ken.

----------


## yodaxy

> *OpenAI Code* est une IA qui crée le code de ce que vous lui demandait de faire, actuellement en bêta et testable via une liste d'attente en ligne :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/this-ai-trie...en-videogames/
> 
> https://youtu.be/TK1Py9QpNz0


C'est assez ouf  ::O:

----------


## Sao

> Dites y aurait-il pas une erreur dans le titre ? Parce que à l'origine c'est Barbie qui se fait ken.


Donc ça devrait être "Kena se fait Barb".  :X1:

----------


## Croaker

Oula, Kena c'est une gamine alors que c'est un ado, Ken.
 ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

> https://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/v...04734-high.jpg


 :;):

----------


## cooly08

> Ouaip je vous ferai un court retour sur la démo de ADACA.


J'ai essayé 30 minutes. C'est propre visuellement dans son style, rien de particulier mais ça fonctionne.
Ça bouge bien, les contrôles sont bons. La télékinésie fonctionne très bien, la physique qui en découle aussi.
Je suis resté bloqué à un moment j'ai quitté. À voir comment ça évolue sur le long terme je vais le suivre par curiosité pour voir si le gameplay évolue parce que bon 6heures de ça non.
Y a une petite musique de transition sympa qui donne un coté un peu horreur au truc (alors que visuellement non). À voir l'histoire aussi, j'ai pas trop suivi mais c'est du texte avec un pnj qui te parle ça m'est un peu passé au-dessus.
Certaines IA ne réagissaient pas alors parce qu'ils sont dans un couloir perpendiculaire tandis que c'est la bérézina à 3m d'eux... bon (elles réagissaient quand elles te voyaient en suite tout de même). Mais sinon c'est pas forcément facile facile en normal. Tu te fais vite allumé donc j'imagine que dans les difficultés supérieures il peut y avoir du bon challenge quand même.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai essayé 30 minutes. C'est propre visuellement dans son style, rien de particulier mais ça fonctionne.
> Ça bouge bien, les contrôles sont bons. La télékinésie fonctionne très bien, la physique qui en découle aussi.
> Je suis resté bloqué à un moment j'ai quitté. À voir comment ça évolue sur le long terme je vais le suivre par curiosité pour voir si le gameplay évolue parce que bon 6heures de ça non.
> Y a une petite musique de transition sympa qui donne un coté un peu horreur au truc (alors que visuellement non). À voir l'histoire aussi, j'ai pas trop suivi mais c'est du texte avec un pnj qui te parle ça m'est un peu passé au-dessus.
> Certaines IA ne réagissaient pas alors parce qu'ils sont dans un couloir perpendiculaire tandis que c'est la bérézina à 3m d'eux... bon (elles réagissaient quand elles te voyaient en suite tout de même). Mais sinon c'est pas forcément facile facile en normal. Tu te fais vite allumé donc j'imagine que dans les difficultés supérieures il peut y avoir du bon challenge quand même.


Merci  :;):  Plus qu'à espérer qu'ils fassent un vrai jeu derrière toutes les mécaniques physiques.




> Oula, Kena c'est une gamine alors que c'est un ado, Ken.


Vivement qu'ils sortent des jeux clones de Kena, qu'on puisse parler de Kena bis.

----------


## banditbandit

Un jeu édité par THC...

----------


## MrGr33N

> Vivement qu'ils sortent des jeux clones de Kena, qu'on puisse parler de Kena bis.


Si ça sort un clone breton, qu'est-ce que Kena vaut ?

----------


## Sorkar

> Si ça sort un clone breton, qu'est-ce que Kena vaut ?


C'est comme les news, faut les faire deux fois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

En fait le topic des niouzes c'est comme dans DEATHLOOP, le topic qui tourne en boucle sur lui-même  ::ninja:: 




> C'est comme les news, faut les faire deux fois ?


C'est toujours moins grave que de ken' un veau  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

::lol::  Sonnez balistes résonnez trébuchets ! *Diplomacy is not an option*, un excellent titre pour ce genre de Stronghold en low poly, a une démo (sur Steam) ! C'est pour ça qu'on trouve du Let's Play sur Youtube d'ailleurs.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Not_an_Option/

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/diplo...ion-beta-demo/






*Settlement Survival* aura une démo aussi pendant le Steam Next Fest tiens.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ment_Survival/



*Coffee Noir: Business Detective Game*, (le jeu à offrir à Takuan sur Twitch) sortira le 30 septembre. Démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...etective_Game/






Un trailer pour *Breakwaters*.






Le party game *Push Your Family* sort aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...h_Your_Family/

----------


## MrGr33N

> C'est comme les news, faut les faire deux fois ?


Je sais pas, je lis pas les messages des gens.  ::ninja::

----------


## S0da

> Je sais pas, je lis pas les messages des gens.


Ne pas lire les messages sur un forum parlant de jeux que l'on achète mais auxquels on ne joue pas, ça a le mérite d'être cohérent.

Pour en revenir au jeu du moment, je suppose Kena pas dit son dernier mot.

----------


## Croaker

> Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact’* râlent contre le nouveau personnage rare Kokomi. C'est une soigneuse dont la capacité passive augmente quand son taux de critique diminue :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/genshin-impact-ch...ady-1847709260


A noter que la grosse gueulante de la communauté de Genshin Impact vient de retomber comme un gâteau de lune (friandise chinoise de saison) suite au "malencontreux leak" d'une version Alpha de "Honkai Star Rail" (mentionné dans ces pages pour le dépot de la marque au Japon). Cette gueulante était motivée par la volonté du studio de "marquer le coup" de l'anniversaire du jeu en faisant bosser la communauté pour la promo contre de l'exposition et des "cadeaux" en monnaie in game à peu près ridicules.

Maintenant, tout le monde bave sur cette future pompe à fric pompée sur inspirée par Galaxy Express 999 et avec l'argument massue d'inclure des personnages masculins, bien évidemment non-efféminés pour être PCC compatibles.
C'est beau de voir autant de constance dans ce monde là que dans le monde des jeux PC...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le RTS *Starship Troopers: Terran Command*, dont vous aviez oublié l'existence après avoir vu un trailer de gameplay "mouif" aura un démo pendant le Steam Next Fest qui commence le 1er Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/starship-tro...emo-next-week/

Le jeu de courses *Gear.Club Unlimited 2 : Ultimate Edition*, dont la franchise était jusqu'ici limitée à la Switch, sortira le 30 Novembre sur toutes les autres consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050843067.html

Une version d'essai de 10h de *FIFA 22* est disponible sur les abonnements EA Play et XBox Game Pass :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/fi...pass-ultimate/

*Marcus Lehto*, le co-créateur d'Halo, tease des trucs :

https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-co-c...e-development/





La dernière mise à jour du firmware de la *PS4* l'empêche de devenir inutilisable quand la pile du CMOS est vide :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-battery-dies/

ToolTester a listé le nombre de pannes pendant une année sur des sites internet liés au jeux vidéo. Celui qui subit le plus de panne est Discord, suivi par Steam :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ily-tops-both/

Collaboration *Sackboy: A Big Adventure* et The Last Of Us Part II à partir du 26 Septembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-last-of...kboy-costumes/





Le city-builder *Settlement Survival* sortira le 15 Octobre en accès anticipé sur Steam. Une démo jouable sera disponible sur Steam le 1er Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/settlement-...-release-date/




*Amazon Games* a annoncé un partenariat avec Glowmade, un studio constitué avec des anciens de Fable, Little Big Planet, Battlefield, et Horizon Zero Dawn. Le premier jeu annoncé est une "expérience online coop" :

https://www.thegamer.com/amazon-game...d-battlefield/

Le roguelite lovecraftien *Source of Madness* est sorti sur Steam en accès anticipé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/sour...n-early-access




*Tim Sweeney* dit des trucs :





La sortie en accès anticipé de *Blood Bowl 3* sur PC, qui devait avoir lieu en Septembre, est reportée sans date précisée pour le moment :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-indefinitely

Une version retravaillée du tactical FPS *World War 3* sera disponible pour ceux ayant payé l'accès anticipé, durant le "Veteran Alpha Test" du 30 Septembre au 4 Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/new-r...l-october-4th/




Nintendo Direct de 40 minutes demain :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni.../1100-6496422/

Volumineuse mise à jour pour *CSGO* :

https://kotaku.com/the-latest-csgo-u...ars-1847721984

Non, *Apple* ne double pas la quantité de Bitcoins que vous lui envoyez pour fêter la sortie de l'iphone 13 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crypto-villa...ice-dollar69k/

250 millions de dollars supplémentaires pour une compagnie qui fait dans le NFT sportif (déjà la NBA et bientôt le foot bien sûr) :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/22/d...-collectibles/

*Diablo 2 Resurrected* ne supportera pas le DLSS le jour de sa sortie (demain), mais plus tard grâce à un patch :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/diabl...launch-update/

Le shooter arcade *Red Wings: American Aces* a été annoncé pour Switch et PC pour un de ses jours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/warp...-for-switch-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG avec des robots géants *Super Robot Wars 30*, le premier de la série à sortir en occident sur PS4, Switch et PC le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/supe...second-trailer




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement de *The Witcher 4* aurait commencé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14650...a-commence.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG éducatif *The Mechanical World of Dr. Gearbox* aura une démo jouable disponible pendant le Steam Next Fest :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-mechani...-on-october-1/




Le jeu de puzzle chelou *Recursive Ruin* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/recursive-ruin-un...a-la-maquette/




*Stephen Critchlow*, acteur qui a incarné un personnage bien connu de la première extension de Final Fantasy XIV,  Edmont de Fortemps, est décédé hier. Les joueurs ont organisé un événement pour honorer sa mémoire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...d-voice-actor/





Les cubes violets de la saison 8 du 2ème chapitre de *Fortnite* font de nouveaux cubes plus petits :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-making-babies





Alors en fait, la mise à jour de la version PS4 de *Death Stranding* vers la version Director's cut de la PS5 coutera 10$ aux USA et 5 livres en Grande-Bretagne (avec du bol, 5 euros en Europe) :

https://gamerant.com/death-stranding...cheaper-uk-us/

Le metroidvania *Doomblade* a été annoncé sur Steam pour 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050843049.html




Un mod de la communauté règle divers petits problèmes de *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-mod-fix...ndary-edition/

https://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect...dition/mods/23

Où ça parle des Games As A Service et des attentes qu'ils créent sur de petits jeux en accès anticipé comme Valheim, qui ont certes un certain succès mais sont développés par une relativement petite équipe :

https://www.pcgamer.com/live-service...-like-valheim/

Les développeurs ayant reçu un kit de développement pour le *Steam Deck* en semblent bien contents pour le moment :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tial-verdicts/

*Dark Souls* a 10 ans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-ever-played/

La Chine a ouvert un site de délation pour dénoncer les contrevenants aux dernières restrictions concernant les jeux vidéo :

https://www.thegamer.com/china-tattl...-restrictions/

*Marvel's Avengers* sort des chiffres concernant sa dernière extension War For Wakanda :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14649...ck-panther.htm





La directrice marketing d'*Electronics Arts* en Grande-Bretagne pense que les éditeurs de jeux devraient avoir la responsabilité d'expliquer les jeux vidéo aux parents ... "Alors ça, c'est une mécanique surprise FUT. Ça sert à avoir de bons joueurs pour gagner dans les parties en ligne de FIFA. C'est tiré plus ou moins au hasard, mais on ne veut surtout pas que le gouvernement regarde notre algorithme. On en change tous les ans et évidemment, vous ne pouvez pas conserver les joueurs d'une année sur l'autre pour notre FIFA annuel, faut pas déconner, faut casquer à nouveau. Et c'est pour ça que votre fils a emprunté votre carte de crédit et a dépensé quelques milliers d'euros ... Ce n'était pas un piratage, mais le résultat d'une campagne marketing rondement menée ciblant vos enfants." :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...es-to-parents/
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...es-for-parents

https://www.sportbible.com/football/...-card-20200523

Le jeu narratif avec des cartes *ARISEN - Chronicles of Var'Nagal* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ari...tes-sentiments




Où ça parle des trajets en bateau dans les jeux narratifs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...reathing-space

Il s'est passé un truc étrange sur Twitch. Un communiqué de presse aurait été envoyé annonçant un étrange défilé en lingerie de Steameuses contre le sexisme :

----------


## Ruvon

> Il s'est passé un truc étrange sur Twitch. Un communiqué de presse aurait été envoyé annonçant un étrange défilé en lingerie de Steameuses contre le sexisme :


On attend la réaction de Carole Quintaine, citée dans le communiqué de presse.

Le thread de Modiie en entier :

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...280248323.html

----------


## cooly08

Merci KOUB, merci Ruvon. 

KOUB, pas de s à jeux vidéo au pluriel.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> KOUB, pas de s à jeux vidéo au pluriel.


Ça mérite pas un ban ça ?  :Boom: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Ah ouais mais j'aurais moins de news à lire avant le dodo.  :tired: 
On a pas autre chose qu'un ban ?

----------


## Croaker

> Il s'est passé un truc étrange sur Twitch. Un communiqué de presse aurait été envoyé annonçant un étrange défilé en lingerie de Steameuses contre le sexisme :


Ca sent surtout l'agence de pub française qui découvre la différence entre le monde de la comm' chez nous et le modèle (US) en vigueur sur twitch.
En IRL, cet évènement n'aurait pas fait un pli je pense, la joie de ce qu'on peut faire au nom de la "responsabilité sociale".
L'agence va le sentir passer.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

La sortie du jeu de combat de dragons free-to-play *Century: Age of Ashes* est décalée au 2 Décembre pour "lui donner de l'espace". Peut-être quelque chose à voir avec la sortie de Battlefield 2042, un jour après la sortie initiale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/century-age-...tlefield-2042/





Les développeurs du FPS *Industria*, qui sort le 30 Septembre, préviennent que leur jeu n'est pas un AAA et que de toute façon, ils n'ont pas envie d'en faire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/industria-dev-triple-A/

Le jeu de survie hivernal *The Long Dark* recevra son 4ème chapitre le 6 Octobre :

https://nofrag.com/le-quatrieme-chap...-le-6-octobre/




Voici la liste des changements implantés suite à la bêta du *Kalof Annuel* :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...beta-feedback/





Christoph Hartmann, vice-président d'*Amazon Games* et co-fondateur de 2K, parle de Crucible, de New World et du succès futur des jeux made in amazon. Vont bien marcher un jour, ils ont tellement de pognon à cramer :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-our-successes

Le jeu d'aventures *Rainbow Billy: The Curse of the Leviathan* sortira le 5 Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/rainbow-...-release-date/




Le jeu de simulation de détective *Coffee Noir* sortira le 30 Septembre sur Steam et GOG. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/coffee-n...s-and-mystery/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...etective_Game/

La communauté des jeux de combats est très excitée par la sortie prochaine de *Melty Blood: Type Lumina* pour des raisons ... De fans de jeux de combats :

https://kotaku.com/why-the-fgc-won-t...ype-1847724901

*Dell* recycle maintenant tous vos vieux PC et moniteurs de n'importe quelle marque ... Et l'envoi par Fedex à leur centre de recyclage est gratuit (sous conditions de localisation probablement) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dell-will...didnt-make-it/

L'adaptation du jeu de plateau *Gloomhaven* sortira sur Steam le 20 Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/gloomhaven-...ch-october-20/

*Titanfall 3* n'existe pas encore car Respawn a trop de boulot pour le moment. En même temps, il aurait pu sortir une semaine après Battlefield 2042, histoire de rire :

https://www.thegamer.com/titanfall-3...-respawn-busy/

Les développeurs de *Jurassic World Evolution 2*, qui sort le 9 Novembre, promettent de l'authenticité ... Un défi ? Un jeu de gestion qui ne consiste pas à décorer les enclos des dinosaures ? Dommage :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14652...thenticite.htm




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Discord* teste l'intégration de vidéos Youtube :

https://www.pcgamer.com/discord-is-t...e-integration/

La dernière mise à jour d'*iOS 15* empêche encore plus efficacement la publicité ciblée. Facebook avoue que ça touche les retours sur investissements des campagnes de publicités achetées sur leur réseau social :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-admits-...ing-1847721868

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il s'est passé un truc étrange sur Twitch. Un communiqué de presse aurait été envoyé annonçant un étrange défilé en lingerie de Steameuses contre le sexisme :


Femmes sur Twitch : victimes du sexisme
Prime Video : propose une solution inutile et sexiste


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

Bénédicte Germain, directrice marketing et communication, est nommée nouvelle Directrice Générale d'*Ubisoft France*.

https://www.afjv.com/news/10723_nomi...oft-france.htm



Un trailer pour *Lumencraft*, top down shooter.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1713810/Lumencraft/






*Awaken: Astral Blade*, metroidvania cthulhuesque avec une héroïne pas du tout sexualisée.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Astral_Blade/






Les *Golden Joystick Awards*, c'est le 23 novembre prochain.

https://www.gamesradar.com/golden-joystick-awards/



Dinga Bakaba nous parle du design de *Deathloop*.






Trailer de *Frank and Drake*, visual novel frankensteinovampiresque.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ank_and_Drake/






Un bundle avec *Tropico* 3, 4, 5, 6 + des DLC du 6.

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/tropico-bundle-2021



Sur les forums de Steam (et aussi ailleurs), un certain Wok, qui a l'habitude de poster des smileys lapins que j'ai déjà vu quelque part  ::ninja::  a balancé avoir trouvé dans les "leaks" de Nvidia la date de sortie de *Silksong*. Quelqu'un en a fait une vidéo.









> *Tim Sweeney* dit des trucs :


Tut tut le rageux.

----------


## Redditeur

"Des smileys lapins" dites-vous ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Ouais, des smileys roses avec de grandes oreilles  ::ninja::  Faut en tenir une bonne couche pour utiliser ce genre de smileys  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

Isart Digital : 10 jeux de fin d’études à découvrir et télécharger.

https://www.3dvf.com/isart-digital-1...t-telecharger/

Un des jeux :




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les tests de *Sable* sont disponibles : https://opencritic.com/game/12008/sable. 
76% sur 25 tests pour le moment.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Isart Digital : 10 jeux de fin d’études à découvrir et télécharger.
> 
> https://www.3dvf.com/isart-digital-1...t-telecharger/
> 
> Un des jeux :
> 
> https://youtu.be/Lfb5NbEPEAU
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Purée ils ont l'air vraiment impressionnants tous ces jeux  ::O: 
Faut que je trouve le temps d'en télécharger quelques uns pour tester.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvelle extension pour *MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries - Legend of the Kestrel Lancers* qui sort aujourd'hui.






La bonne lecture du matin, la newsletter de *GameDiscoveryCo* de Simon Carless.

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...g-tail-revenue



Rappel pour les Switcheurs : conférence *Nintendo* pour présenter des jeux Switch, *ce soir à minuit*, à suivre sur le site de Nintendo ou là : https://www.youtube.com/user/Nintendo






> Les tests de *Sable* sont disponibles : https://opencritic.com/game/12008/sable. 
> 76% sur 25 tests pour le moment.


Quelques bugs et problèmes techniques qui viennent plomber certaines notes apparemment.




> Sable has good bones, and beautiful skin, but everything in between is broken and half formed. A few patches in, this game could easily become a cult classic

----------


## Reckless

Un tweet publié aujourd'hui qui laisse sous-entendre que Respawn bosse sur TitanFall 3 ou un jeu assimilé à la license ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Un tweet publié aujourd'hui qui laisse sous-entendre que Respawn bosse sur TitanFall 3 ou un jeu assimilé à la license ?
> https://i.ibb.co/tYzDSpJ/tf3.jpg


Ils ont tweeté que Titanfall reste une licence qui leur tient à coeur ou un truc du genre, en réponse aux articles / spéculations sur le fait qu'on ne verra jamais un Titanfall 3.

Difficile d'en déduire qu'ils sont actuellement en train de bosser concrètement dessus, mais ça veut clairement dire qu'ils n'ont pas l'intention de l'abandonner.

Après, des spéculations basées sur du rien qui entrainent un tweet de réponse qui ne confirme rien non plus, on est à l'extrême limite de la niouze, au mieux dans la discussion de comptoir, j'ai pas vu l'intérêt d'en parler  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un nouveau trailer de gameplay pour le metroidvania *Aeterna Noctis*, prévu pour le 15 décembre partout.
> 
> https://www.aeternathegame.com
> 
> https://youtu.be/sxm6hrMMdok


*Aeterna Noctis* aura une démo pour le Steam Next Fest.

----------


## Ruvon

Frontier continue de traire Planet Zoo, avec un nouveau DLC *Planet Zoo: North America Animal Pack* à 10 balles pour 8 animals en plus :




> The industrious American Beaver, with its long front teeth and paddle-shaped tail; the towering and majestic Moose; the sleek and smart California Sea Lion; the shy and solitary Cougar; the enormous American Alligator; the highly-sociable Black-tailed Prairie Dog; and the elusive yet adorable Arctic Fox
> 
> Joining these fascinating new habitat animals in Planet Zoo: North America Animal Pack is the American Bullfrog








1.0 enclenchée pour *Medieval Dynasty*, vous allez en ramasser du caillou, en tresser du panier en osier et en construire de la cabane en bouse séchée.

----------


## Croaker

Ca fait une demi-heure que Sable est sorti et pas de liste de review encore, que se passe t il ?  ::ninja:: 
Du coup, deux twits un peu aux extrêmes.









> Sable (PC/Xbox/Mac, 2021): Reviews round-up
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the long-awaited sci-fi game is praised. #TSSN 
> 
> Eurogamer: Recommended
> PC Gamer: 93/100
> IGN: 7/10
> RPS: a beautiful adventure beset by troubling bugs 
> GamesRader: 4/5
> ...


Hors des soucis techniques (LOL, encore un jeu Gamepass à problèmes...), ça semble un très joli bac à sable pour les gens qui trouvent que découvrir un monde ouvert est une bonne expérience de jeu. 
Mais ma config a des soucis avec la démo alors ...

----------


## Maximelene

> Ca fait une demi-heure que Sable est sorti et pas de liste de review encore, que se passe t il ?





> Les tests de *Sable* sont disponibles : https://opencritic.com/game/12008/sable. 
> 76% sur 25 tests pour le moment.

----------


## Croaker

Y'a trop de vidéos YT sur la page précédente, ça s'affiche pas chez moi.  ::ninja:: 
(pardon à cooly08)

----------


## Ruvon

> Quelques bugs et problèmes techniques qui viennent plomber certaines notes apparemment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sable has good bones, and beautiful skin, but everything in between is broken and half formed. A few patches in, this game could easily become a cult classic


 ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Y'a trop de vidéos YT sur la page précédente, ça s'affiche pas chez moi. 
> (pardon à cooly08)


 :^_^: 
Pour cette fois ça passe.  :tired: 

J'ai vite lancé Sable vers 14h sur le gamepass. J'ai eu peur au premier lancement, des boutons pas reconnus, quand tu cliques quelque part hop ça allait sur le bouton exit...  :tired: 
Heureusement au second lancement plus de problème. Enfin pour le moment.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon le jeu... bha la démo était assez molle... et là c'est le début... comme la démo. Voilà voilà.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Citystate II* est sorti : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Citystate_II/.

Aucune idée de ce que ça vaut, je ne savais même pas qu'un premier existait mais ça a l'air joli.

Une vidéo découverte avec Koinsky :




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Uen autre curiosité qui semble aussi jolie visuellement et qui vient de sortir sur steam : *The Plane Effect*.




https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Plane_Effect/

----------


## Aza

D2 resurected est à 30 fps en mode qualité sur PS5 mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Illynir

Bah quoi, tu veux de la qualité ou pas HEIN ?  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

*Chorus*, piou piou dans l'espace. 





https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status...42197407805445

----------


## Ruvon

> *Citystate II* est sorti : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Citystate_II/.
> 
> Aucune idée de ce que ça vaut, je ne savais même pas qu'un premier existait mais ça a l'air joli.
> 
> Une vidéo découverte avec Koinsky :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdls7cQTfEo


Le premier était moche et bordélique, on y construit plus un "Etat" qu'une ville, avec des décisions politiques, sociales... mais ça restait brouillon.

Apparemment pour le 2 il va plus loin et essaie de faire un truc plus profond, moins gadget... et plus beau. J'ai envie d'y croire  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Ok, je vais suivre ça, y a de l'espoir, merci.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Children of Morta* se dote d'un mode en ligne coopératif. Pour l'instant en phase de test.




https://steamcommunity.com/games/330...34877171391956

----------


## Ruvon

> Ok, je vais suivre ça, y a de l'espoir, merci.


Ah autre chose : Citystate 1 était beaucoup moins cher, là c'est 25 balles. J'avais acheté le 1er par curiosité, là je sais pas si je mettrais la même somme "pour essayer".



Ils sont partout, même dans la modération et ils ne sont plus plombiers : les polonais.

L'Indie Games Poland Foundation va présenter plein de trucs au EGX London (du 7 au 10 octobre). Je ne vous ai pas mis les trailers parce que ça va prendre toute la page, vous irez voir vous mêmes  ::ninja:: 

*Best Month Ever!* - Point&click

Des nouveaux trucs sur *Children of Morta* qu'on ne présente plus, sorti il y a deux ans. EDIT : ah ben ça doit être ce mode coop online dont cooly08 parle juste au dessus.

*Death Roads: Tournament* avec des batailles de bagnoles, dont les combats me rappellent ceux de Convoy.

*Dinosaur Fossil Hunter* qui ressemble à du PlayWay... parce que ça en est (enfin un des satellites).

*Fire Commander*, pareil qu'au-dessus

*Gatewalkers*, action RPG moche.

*Harmony's Odyssey*, de la mignonnitude mignonnesque.

*Lumencraft*, top down shooter / tower defense que j'ai cité ces derniers jours.

*Model Builder* pour les peinturlureurs de figurines qui n'ont plus de place chez eux.

*Occupy Mars: The Game* de la survie sur Mars, sans Matt Damon.

*TFC: The Fertile Crescent* city builder avec de vieux airs de Caesar et autres Nebuchadnezzar.

Et le qui vient de sortir *The Amazing American Circus*.



Invitation au 4ème épisode de présentation de *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* qui sera diffusé sur Touwiche le 30 septembre à cette adresse : https://www.twitch.tv/techland

Olivier Deriviere sera présent  ::ninja:: 






*Infection Free Zone*, un city rebuilder / zombie survival sur de vraies cartes du monde se lance sur Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...with-real-maps

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ion_Free_Zone/






Postmortem de *The Ramp*, le petit jeu de chill skate.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-i-the-ramp-i-



Mise à jour de *The Last Spell*, le... zombie survival tactique en tour par tour auquel Khan avait joué en stream.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Last_Spell/ 






*JARS*, un puzzle game burtonesque, aura une démo pour le Steam Next Fest.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1590750/JARS/






*Embr*, un jeu de pompiers débiles en coop, sort d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1062830/Embr/

----------


## Ruvon

*Plan B from Outer Space: A Bavarian Odyssey*, jeu d'aventure / texte, sortira le 28 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...arian_Odyssey/






*Histera: Fall of Human*, un FPS multi présente un trailer... qui ne montre rien  ::ninja:: 

https://histera.com






Du gameplay pour *Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy*.









*Unusual Findings*, point&click hommage aux années 80 jusque dans les graphismes, a une démo disponible.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...sual_Findings/

----------


## cooly08

> Ah autre chose : Citystate 1 était beaucoup moins cher, là c'est 25 balles. J'avais acheté le 1er par curiosité, là je sais pas si je mettrais la même somme "pour essayer".


Ah oui 25 balles, je n'avais pas fait attention.
De toute façon je vais attendre un peu et regarder quelques vidéos.

----------


## Nono

> *Awaken: Astral Blade*, metroidvania cthulhuesque avec une héroïne pas du tout sexualisée.


J'en ai tellement marre de ses dessins de meufs de mangas sexy toutes pareilles qu'on retrouve dans tous les jeux.
Vous connaissez un bon jeu qui reprendrait cette mode pour s'en moquer ouvertement ? 
J'en entendu parler de Monster Prom. C'est un peu moqueur ou juste "conventionnel avec des monstres" ?

----------


## Ruvon

> J'en ai tellement marre de ses dessins de meufs de mangas sexy toutes pareilles qu'on retrouve dans tous les jeux.
> Vous connaissez un bon jeu qui reprendrait cette mode pour s'en moquer ouvertement ? 
> J'en entendu parler de Monster Prom. C'est un peu moqueur ou juste "conventionnel avec des monstres" ?


Monster Prom, je connais des gens qui l'adorent d'un amour véritable, c'est qu'il doit être bien mais faut quand même aimer le genre.



Vous vous souvenez de la liste de jeux à venir dans le *GeForce NOW* qui avait fuité ?

Qu'elle était "spéculative" et pas exacte ?





*Ubisoft* veut donc nous faire comprendre de façon pas du tout détournée qu'elle est, au moins en partie (celle concernant des jeux Ubisoft), vraie. Bien ouej.



*Timberborn* a donc vendu 130 000 copies. Ça fait beaucoup trop de castors.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...49275754309918



La *GDoCExpo 2021* présente 30 jeux indés, avec également des démos, du 23 au 27 septembre. Comment ? GDoCExpo ? Game Dev of Color Expo. De rien.

https://kotaku.com/game-devs-of-colo...dem-1847732467

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...onvergence2021






Morgane Falaize élue Présidente de *Women in Games France* :

https://www.afjv.com/news/10725_morg...mes-france.htm



Wow, un vrai recueil de nanars : *Gaming Goes to Hollywood*, un bouquin sur les jeux vidéo adaptés au cinéma. Avec des interviews.

Dont celle d'Uwe Boll  :Vibre:   :Vibre: 



https://omakebooks.com/fr/livres-jeu...379890680.html



Spoiler Alert! 


LES POINTS FORTS

- 304 pages en couleur abondamment illustrées.

- Une vingtaine d’interviews d’acteurs et réalisateurs parmi lesquelles :

            - Milla Jovovich (Monster Hunter, Resident Evil)

            - Alicia Vikander (Tomb Raider)

            - Michael Fassbender (Assassin’s Creed)

            - Christophe Gans (Silent Hill)

            - Paul W.S. Anderson (Monster Hunter, Resident Evil)

            - Duncan Jones (Warcraft)

            - Takashi Miike (Yakuza)

            - Uwe Boll (Far Cry, Bloodrayne, House of the Dead, Alone in the Dark)

- Un historique des adaptations vidéoludiques au cinéma.

- Des chapitres sur les Blockbusters (Tomb Raider, Prince of Persia...), les séries animées des 80’s adaptant des jeux vidéo ou encore les « Gameos », ces intrusions de jeux vidéo dans des classiques du cinéma (Les Dents de la mer...).

- Un panorama sélectif sur les productions asiatiques adaptant des jeux vidéo ou tournées comme une aventure vidéoludique (Yakuza, Onee Chanbara, Avalon...).

- Un chapitre très visuel sur une trentaine d’acteurs célèbres ayant participé à un jeu vidéo (Bruce Willis dans Apocalypse, Jean Reno dans Onimusha 3...).

- Et bien d'autres surprises (Mirai Ninja la toute première adaptation live d'un jeu vidéo sur grand écran, les films interactifs, la saga Double Dragon...).





*Space Warlord Organ Trading Simulator* (rien que le titre donne envie) sera day one sur le GamePass.

Mais on ne sait pas quand il sortira (enfin si, cet hiver, mais voilà).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ing_Simulator/






*Noble's Life: Kingdom Reborn* a un trailer... Mais la description du jeu est plus parlante :




> Mix of realistic medieval noble simulator with a strategy game of historical depth.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ingdom_Reborn/






*Dead Ink* a maintenant une démo dispo.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/dead-ink-alpha-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1661600/Dead_Ink/






Début de la saison 2 d'*Eximius*, appelée Nemesis.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...the_Frontline/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Twisted Insurrection est un mod qui refond complétement *Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun* (rendu gratuit par Electronic Arts en 2010), rajoutant campagne, nouvelles factions et unités, sorti cet été en 0.9 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twisted-insu...-for-a-decade/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/twisted-i...tion/downloads

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mojang* travaillerait sur deux nouveaux jeux dans son univers de voxels :

https://gamewave.fr/minecraft/minecr...-de-l-univers/

La ligue anti-diffamation (ADL) demande à l'organisme américain d'évaluation des jeux vidéo (l'Entertainment Software Ratings Board ou ESRB ), d'évaluer aussi la toxicité des communautés ... Moi aussi, je trouverai ça très drôle :

https://gamerant.com/anti-defamation...e-communities/

*Rovio* (Angry Birds) va ouvrir un nouveau studio à Toronto, dirigé par Julie Beaugrand, ancienne Vice-Présidente de Gameloft :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...toronto-studio

Voici les *Matagi Snipers*, une équipe d'esport senior, avec pour but de montrer les bénéfices des jeux vidéos pour les vieux ... Et impressionner les petits-enfants aussi :

https://kotaku.com/japanese-esports-...ens-1847729104

*Medieval Dinasty* a quitté l'accès anticipé aujourd'hui :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ieval_Dynasty/

*Discord* teste l'intégration de vidéo Youtube avec une fonctionnalité de "Watch Together" :

https://www.gamesradar.com/discord-t...ether-feature/

La *Castlevania Advance Collection*, listée dernièrement à Taïwan pour consoles d'ancienne génération et PC comprend les 3 épisodes GBA (Circle of the Moon, Harmony of Dissonance et Aria of Sorrow) mais aussi Castlevania: Dracula X, un épisode Super-Nintendo :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...th-bonus-game/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Bayonetta 3* sortirait en 2022, ainsi qu'un nouveau jeu *Kirby* pour le printemps, Le tout devrait être annoncé dans le Nintendo Direct aujourd'hui :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-release-date/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...todays-direct/

Un patch pour *Madden NFL 22* a été déployé aujourd'hui et corrige des trucs que je ne comprends pas, car je n'ai jamais suivi comment se jouait ce sport produisant des commotions cérébrales chez tous ses joueurs ou presque :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ma.../1100-6496471/

Le North America Animal Pack pour *Planet Zoo* débarquera avec des castors le 4 Octobre en même temps que la mise à jour 1.7 :

https://www.thegamer.com/planet-zoo-...-announcement/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais c'est peu surprenant connaissant la réputation de David Cage, *Detroit: Become Human* aurait eu à un moment du développement un personnage principal de plus, une prostituée androïde :

https://www.thegamer.com/detroit-bec...haracter-sony/





Une nouvelle présentation *Dying Light 2* aura lieu le 30 Septembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/techland-dy...-september-30/





Le brawler couch-coop avec des chats *Fisti-Fluffs* est sorti aujourd'Hui sur Switch et PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/fisti-fluff...ler-switch-pc/




Le jeu d'aventure *The Plane Effect* est sorti aujourd'hui sur consoles de nouvelle génération, Switch et PC. Un prologue est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...home-from-work

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...fect_Prologue/




*Nintendo* a 132 ans aujourd'hui :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14656...et-loisirs.htm

*Sable* est sorti aujourd'hui sur XBox et PC. Cependant, le jeu semble avoir encore de nombreux bugs pour le moment :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14657...exclu-xbox.htm




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *Disciples: Liberation*, qui sort sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch le 21 Octobre. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/disc...anions-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...es_Liberation/

----------


## Ruvon

Faut pas se promener dans les jeux à venir sur Steam.

Edit : c'était assez moche comme ça.



Sinon j'y ai trouvé :

*Casino Tycoon Simulator*, un simulateur de tycoon de casino. Quoi ?  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oon_Simulator/

*ROBOBEAT*, un FPS / jeu de rythme.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1456760/ROBOBEAT/

et *Tape to Tape*, un jeu de hockey qui a une vibe NHL 95 qui me plait bien.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Tape_to_Tape/



Sont sortis ce jour également :

*Teacup*, un jeu d'aventure tout mignon et family friendly.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1444300/Teacup/

Pour la peine, le très y l'heure.




Le prologue gratuit de *Westwood Shadows*, un jeu d'horreur.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...dows_Prologue/

Et *The Signal State*, le jeu de puzzle avec des câbles, du son et des oscilloscopes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Signal_State/

----------


## KOUB

Comme prévu, la *Disney Classic Games Collection: Aladdin, The Lion King, and The Jungle Book* (qui comprend ce qu'il y a dans le titre et les versions Megadrive et Super Nintendo d'Aladdin), a été annoncée sur les consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour cet automne :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/disn...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu de plateforme squelettique *DE-EXIT: Eternal Matters* sortira sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/ligh...nounced-for-pc




Le shooter 3D *Chorus* sortira le 3 Décembre sur Stadia, PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/chor...hes-december-3
https://www.polygon.com/22688609/cho...ase-date-price




L'action-RPG *UNISIGHTED* sortira le 30 Septembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/unis...erview-trailer




Où Paul Schnepf parle du développement de *The Ramp*, le petit jeu de skate détente dont Malware avait parlé dans le cabinet de curiosité :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/c...ites/the-ramp/

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-i-the-ramp-i-

Une FAQ est sortie pour le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...-pc-controller

https://www.steamdeck.com/fr/faq

Il ne semble pas que le patch d'hier d'*Apex Legends* ait réglé tous les problèmes de stabilité ou de déconnexion :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ape...dve-fixed-them

La confidentialité autour du nouveau contrôleur Nintendo est étendue auprès de la FCC jusqu'au 31 Octobre, donc il n'y aura probablement pas de révélation lors du Nintendo Direct d'aujourd'hui :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...troller-listed





*Diablo II: Resurrected* est sorti aujourd'hui et bon, il y a des problèmes de serveurs, bien entendu, mais aussi des personnages qui disparaissent ou qui ne peuvent être créés :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...h=7b5183904e6e

Le jeu de survie sur une île *Breakwaters* doit sortir en accès anticipé en Octobre. Le plus du jeu est le contrôle de l'eau par des cristaux magiques, qui permettra aussi de s'en servir pour alimenter des appareils divers et variés pour automatiser certaines tâches ... Une jolie mer, du Satisfactory et de la survie, ça peut le faire :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050843087.html

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...enture?lang=fr




Les caractéristiques de la *Nvidia RTX 3080 Super* auraient fuité, alors que la carte graphique n'est pas encore annoncée :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-3080-super-specs-leak/

The Old Realms est un mod en développement, actuellement en bêta, qui met du Warhammer dans votre *Mount and Blade 2: Bannerlord* :

https://gamerant.com/mount-and-blade...warhammer-mod/

Il est possible de personnaliser son personnage dans *Farming Simulator 22*, qui sort le 22 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/farming-sim...ation-options/



Le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles* rajoutera gratuitement 6 personnages supplémentaires après sa sortie le 15 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/demo...e-free-updates

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Faut pas se promener dans les jeux à venir sur Steam.
> 
> On tombe sur des trucs qu'on préfèrerait oublier. Cette image vient d'un jeu, sur Steam, qui vient d'ouvrir sa page.
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1632420554
> 
> Je vais me laver les yeux à l'acide, je reviens.


La définition de "Just because you can it doesn't mean you should".

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de stratégie historique *Grand Tactician: The Civil War (1861-1865)* sort d'accès anticipé le 24 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gra...erre-secession




Le jeu d'aventure-peggle *Beast Breaker* est sorti aujourd'hui en exclusivité Epic Game Store :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bea...ture-du-peggle




Le jeu de survie *Sheltered 2* est sorti avant-hier sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/she...est-disponible




*Apple* ne fait pas assez confiance à Epic pour permettre à Fortnite de revenir sur l'App Store pour le moment ... C'est quoi ce "Nananananère ! C'est bien fait pour ta petite gueule !" que j'entends ? :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/22/a...ck-on-ios-yet/

L'*Iran* redouble d'efforts pour interdire les paris en ligne. Si j'en parle, c'est que le problème des paris en ligne illégaux touche pas mal la France en particulier, et que là, l'Iran bloque des comptes bancaires pour arriver à limiter le problème :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/dominic...h=662899c8df9e

En 13 ans, l'Europe est passée de 30 types de chargeurs de petits appareils électroniques à 3 (USB-C Micro USB et Lightning d'Apple) et une directive visant à normaliser les chargeurs de téléphones portables revient. Apple est pas content :

https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b06beda46be402

*Firefox* a l'étrange idée de tester l'idée de définir Bing comme moteur de recherche par défaut chez quelques utilisateurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/firefox-is-c...g-over-google/

*Epic Online Services* étend son Easy Anti-Cheat à Linux et aux Macs :

https://dev.epicgames.com/en-US/news...validated=true

----------


## Croaker

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais c'est peu surprenant connaissant la réputation de David Cage, *Detroit: Become Human* aurait eu à un moment du développement un personnage principal de plus, une prostituée androïde :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/detroit-bec...haracter-sony/


Pourquoi je ne suis même pas surpris...
L'article ne dit pas s'ils se sont inspirés d'une vraie actrice pour le physique du perso en question (vu l'historique du Studio ça serait pas étonnant non plus).

----------


## Frypolar

> *Epic Online Services* étend son Easy Anti-Cheat à Linux et aux Macs :
> 
> https://dev.epicgames.com/en-US/news...validated=true


Youhou  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Toutes les annonces du Nintendo Direct (pour la Switch, donc) que j'ai pu noter :

Monster Hunter Rise - Sunbreak (DLC payant, été 2022)
Mario Party Superstars (29 octobre)
Voice of Cards: The Isle Dragon Roars (RPG deckbuilding, 28 octobre). Y a Yoko Taro et un compositeur de Nier.
Disco Elysium - The Final Cut (12 octobre sur l'eshop, 2022 en physique)
Hyrule Warriors - Age of Calamity Expansion Pass Wave 2 (29 octobre)
Chocobo GP (Mario Kart-like avec musique insupportable, exclu Switch, 2022)
Reveal du dernier perso pour SSBU le 5 octobre
Kirby and the Forgotten Land (printemps 2022)
Un direct sur Animal Crossing (octobre, annonces sur le nouveau contenu prévu pour novembre)
Update gratuite pour le truc de golf, là (later today)
Disney Magical World truc machin
Star Wars Kotor (11 novembre)
Dying Light 2, version cloud (4 février 2022)
Dying Light Platinum Edition (19 octobre)
Triangle Strategy (4 mars 2022)
Metroid Dread (8 octobre)
Des news sur le Nintendo Switch Online: nouvel abo avec jeux N64 et MegaDrive (oui !), fin octobre, avec des manettes spéciales lancées pour l'occasion
Shadowrun Trilogy (2022)
Castlevania Advance Collection (later today)
Actraiser Renaissance (later today)
Deltarune Chapter 2 (update gratuite, later today)
Hot Wheels Unleashed
Surviving the Aftermath
SMT V
Wreckfest (automne 2021)
Arcade archives Pacman / Xevious (dispo)
Rune Factory 5 (22 mars 2022)
Un film animé Mario (fin 2022)
Splatoon 3 (2022)
Bayonetta 3 (2022)

----------


## Croaker

Il y a eu un Musou like d'annoncé en plus sur le stream jp, mais Japon seulement pour l'instant:
https://www.siliconera.com/touken-ra...february-2022/

Les autres sorties jap montrées (très brièvement) 




Moi je retiens le FF (franchise aussi connue comme Project Zéro) mais c'est perso.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Le bien-aimée *Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine*, qui rappelons-le n'aura jamais de suite, c'est plus facile de donner la licence pour sortir des jeux "meh", vient de passer en Anniversary Edition en tant que mise à jour gratuite pour ses 10 ans, qui rajoute des DLC et des trucs divers au jeu de base :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ten-years-af...r-free-update/

L'action-RPG *Lumencraft* est un action-RPG en vue de dessus avec une modélisation physique poussée de la lave. Une démo jouable sera disponible le 1er Octobre pour le Steam Next Fest :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lumencraft-impressions/




Paul Morgan Stetler, acteur dans le FMV d'horreur *Phantasmagoria 2* sorti il y a 25 ans, a décidé d'aller parler aux membres de l'équipe (acteurs, développeurs et autres), histoire de s'occuper pendant la pandémie et d'en faire une série de vidéos youtube :

https://www.pcgamer.com/phantasmagor...v-memory-lane/




*Castlevania Advance Collection* doit sortir sur Steam, Switch, XBox, et PS4 dans la journée (la vôtre, pas la mienne qui est encore la veille) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/castlevania-...eleases-today/
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/cast...-now-available




*Voice Of Cards: The Isle Of Dragon Roars*, le jeu de cartes de Yoko Taro sortira le 28 Octobre, et une démo doit dors et déjà être disponible. Le jeu sortira sur Switch, PS4 et PC :

https://kotaku.com/niers-yoko-taro-i...int-1847734603
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/voic...-switch-and-pc




Les jeux Nintendo 64 et Megadrive vont arriver sur le *Nintendo Switch Online* en Octobre avec une adhésion à un "Expansion Pack", qui coutera quelques pièces supplémentaires. Les premiers jeux ont été annoncé avec deux manettes à 50$ chaque, une manette Nintendo 64 et une manette Megadrive ... à 3 boutons :

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS de pompier *Embr* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam et Switch :

https://www.thegamer.com/embr-co-op-launch-today/




Le dernier personnage en DLC de *Super Smash Bros Ultimate* sera annoncé le 5 Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-sa...smash-fighter/



Le jeu d'aventure en monde ouvert *Kirby And The Forgotten Land* sortira au Printemps 2022 comme fuité :

https://www.thegamer.com/kirby-and-t...-announcement/




*Splatoon 3*, toujours prévu pour 2022, tease "le retour des mammifériens" :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...toon-3-trailer




L'action-RPG *Anuchard* décale sa sortie au premier trimestre 2022 sur PC en plus de rajouter une sortie sur XBox. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/anuc...yed-to-q1-2022

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1386620/Anuchard/




L'extension Sunbreak pour *Monster Hunter Rise* a été annoncée pour l'été 2022 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/mons...sion-announced

----------


## KOUB

*Mafia: Definitive Edition* ne paie plus le racket la protection de Denuvo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/2k-ga...itive-edition/

*Actraiser Renaissance*, le remaster du jeu de gestion-action Actraiser, est sorti sur Steam. J'espère qu'il faut encore détruire les maisons pourries avec un tremblement de terre   pour pouvoir les améliorer :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/actra...able-on-steam/




Final Fantasy Kart *Chocobo GP* a été annoncé sur Switch pour 2022 :

https://www.polygon.com/22690541/cho...asy-kart-racer




*Bayonetta 3* a été annoncé pour 2022, toujours en exclusivité Switch :

https://www.polygon.com/22535052/bay...-platinumgames

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a eu un Musou like d'annoncé en plus sur le stream jp, mais Japon seulement pour l'instant:
> https://www.siliconera.com/touken-ra...february-2022/
> 
> Les autres sorties jap montrées (très brièvement) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je retiens le FF (franchise aussi connue comme Project Zéro) mais c'est perso.


*FATAL FRAME / PROJECT ZERO: Maiden of Black Water* ce sera aussi sur Steam le 28 octobre.



Sinon, nouvelle vidéo sur les derniers ouin ouin de Tim Sweeney contre le maychan Apple.

----------


## Baalim

Je reste persuadé que ce procès va, à l'avenir, causer du tort a Apple et, plus globalement, aux propriétaires de markeplace.

----------


## Erkin_

> *Noble's Life: Kingdom Reborn* a un trailer... Mais la description du jeu est plus parlante :
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ingdom_Reborn/
> 
> https://youtu.be/uNdx8hOcRvs


Sur papier ça fait rêver. Je reste prudent avec le combo de jeu ambitieux + dev inconnu, mais je vais garder un œil dessus.

----------


## 564.3

> Je reste persuadé que ce procès va, à l'avenir, causer du tort a Apple et, plus globalement, aux propriétaires de markeplace.


Ça se passerait probablement mieux si c'était un collectif de petits studios locaux contre une méga-corportation étrangère, comme en Corée du Sud.
En plus Tim Sweeney passe son temps à dire de la merde sur les réseaux sociaux et dans ses courriers, je ne sais pas si ça fait partie de leur stratégie ou s'il est vraiment en roue libre, mais bon…

----------


## banditbandit

Nouveau film interactif :

ROUGH KUTS: The House of the Dead

Un classique.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

J'ai regardé le nintendo direct hier et j'hésite à prendre le remake du mythique actraiser. Pour ce qui est de l'accès aux jeux N64 et megadriver via une nouvelle formule d'abonnement qui sera sans doute plus chère que celle de base, j'ai l'impression qu'on va un peu se faire avoir...

----------


## Higgins

Astuce pour éviter de se faire avoir : ne pas payer.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les shmupeurs et autres bullethelliens, *Castle of Shikigami 2* sortira en décembre sur Switch et Steam. Démo pendant le Steam Next Fest.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._of_Shikigami2






*Focus* en veut à votre porte-monnaie et ouvre un store en ligne...

https://store.focus-entmt.com/

Ils offrent The Surge sur Steam et 5% de réduc aux comptes créés avant le 04/10.



*The Dragoness: Command of the Flame*, Roguelite RPG / city builder, a une démo dispo. Annoncé pour 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._of_the_Flame/






En direct du topic de *Dwarf Fortress*, du gameplay de *Dwarf Fortress*.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Nouveau dev diary pour *Company of Heroes 3*, où les développeurs parlent de l'implication des fans dans le jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/company-of-h...aped-the-game/




Le logiciel anti-cheat *BattlEye* supportera le Steam Deck. Pour rappel, le Gabe Gear est sous Linux, et bien peu de logiciels anti-triches fonctionnent sur ce système d'exploitation pour le moment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battleye-ant...-deck-support/





Une petite vidéo de gameplay de la version en développement de *Dwarf Fortress*, avec graphisme et bande-son améliorées : 

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-new-dwa...phical-update/




Mise à jour pour le jeu de parkour / Indiana Jones *Phantom Abyss* :

https://nofrag.com/phantom-abyss-env...e-mise-a-jour/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le contenu endgame de *Far Cry 6* sera beaucoup plus important que pour les jeux précédents de la série ... Par contre, il y aura aussi plus certainement, vu que ça vient du directeur du jeu, plusieurs monnaies dont une qui ne pourra être dépensé uniquement que dans une boutique secrète :

https://gamerant.com/far-cry-6-endga...t-secret-shop/

Une vidéo virale montre l'aide à la visée d'*Halo Infinite* continuer de fonctionner alors qu'un streameur a lâché la manette et quitter son fauteuil. L'aide est plus que généreuse mais semble plutôt venir d'un bug de la version de test :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-a...st-video-clip/





*Bandai Namco* a breveté un système d'apprentissage pour un jeu de combat. L'idée est de suggérer des combos et des contre-attaques pour que le joueur puisse développer une mémoire musculaire. Le brevet contient aussi un système pour que les anciens joueurs aident les nouveaux, ou un autre qui suggère un personnage en fonction du temps de réaction du joueur. Des gens bien informés ou pas pensent que ces systèmes seront implantés dans un Tekken 8, qui serait déjà en développement :

https://gamerant.com/bandai-namco-pa...-feature-hint/

Sans vraiment de surprise, des NFT de *Neopets* seront mis en vente à la mi-octobre :

https://gamerant.com/neopets-nfts-coming-october/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *The Crew: Orlando* serait en développement par Ivory Tower. Le jeu aurait été programmé pour être un DLC gratuit avant de devenir un projet de jeu, actuellement en pré-alpha selon des dataminers :

https://gamerant.com/the-crew-orlando-leak/





Du nouveau contenu teasé pour *Dead by Daylight*, avec une sorcière, probablement :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...-witch-teaser/





Le jeu de deckbuilding *Inscryption* sortira le 19 Octobre sur PC. Une démo jouable sera disponible à la même date sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/inscrypt...-october-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1092790/Inscryption/




Le beat them all *KATE: COLLATERAL DAMAGE*, inspiraé du film d'action Kate sorti sur Netflix, sortira le 22 Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/kate-col...x-tie-in-game/





Il est actuellement possible, dans la version de test d'*Halo Infinite*, d'utiliser un glitch pour tabasser son adversaire sans forcer :

https://www.destructoid.com/halo-inf...t-melee-jojos/





Mike Grier, le co-fondateur d'Ember Lab, qui a développé *Kena: Bridge of Spirits*, a suggéré que les possibles DLC du jeu seraient orientés sur le combat :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kena-brid...bat-scenarios/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les jeux Nintendo 64 du futur abonnement *Switch Online* pourraient être limités à 50 Hz en Europe, ce qui puerait franchement du cul :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...0hz-in-europe/

Le liste des 100 mini-jeux, provenant tous d'anciens Mario Party, qui seront inclus dans *Mario Party Superstars*, a été révélée. Mario Party Superstars sortira le 29 Octobre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rs-mini-games/

Il semble que quelques jeux produisent un arrêt automatique ou un retour au menu pour les *XBox*. On parle de NBA 2K22, FIFA 22, Madden NFL 22, Halo: The Master Chief Collection ou encore de la bêta du Kalof annuel. En tous cas, Microsoft enquête :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ng-some-games/

Les bots d'*Halo Infinite* pourront conduire des véhicules dans le futur :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ha.../1100-6496523/

*Silent Hill 2* a 20 ans. Je vous mets la vidéo de la fin pour ceux qui auraient oublié le WTF :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/20.../1100-6496528/

----------


## Ruvon

*Lumione*, qui sortira le 13 octobre, a une démo sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1339860/Lumione/






*The Last Friend*, qui sortira le 30 septembre, a maintenant un prologue dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...iend_Prologue/






*Dagon: by H.P. Lovecraft*, qui parle évidemment de petits oiseaux et de jolies fleurs, est sorti et est gratuit.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...H_P_Lovecraft/






*Aspire: Ina's Tale*, un platformer 2D, sortira en décembre et aura une démo au 1er octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ire_Inas_Tale/






Les meilleures sorties d'Août sur Steam.

Humankind, sans surprise, mais aussi Death Trash dans la liste.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/top_august_2021



Une vidéo intéressante sur *The Forgotten City*.









> Le jeu de deckbuilding *Inscryption* sortira le 19 Octobre sur PC. Une démo jouable sera disponible à la même date sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/inscrypt...-october-demo/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1092790/Inscryption/


Ce qui est intéressant c'est surtout que Inscryption est le nouveau Daniel Mullins, qui a fait Pony Island et le jeu préféré de Baalim, The Hex.

Et que le site est plutôt sympa : https://www.inscryption-game.com

----------


## KOUB

*Ubisoft* a fait DMCA les fuites hautement spéculatives du Nvidia GeForce Now. Pour rappel, 4 projets Ubisoft étaient listés sans précision de date de sortie : 




> Project Meteor by Ubisoft Sofia
>     Project Q by Ubisoft
>     Project Over by Ubisoft Paris
>     Project Orlando by Ubisoft Ivory Tower


Le projet Orlando est probablement le The Crew : Orlando fuité plus haut :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-dmc...orce-now-leak/

Ça va pas mal pour *Fall Guys* qui a fait pété le record du nombre de téléchargements sur le PlayStation Plus :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...plus-game-ever

C'est bientôt le passage à la 1.18 pour *Minecraft* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14665...e-snapshot.htm

Le roaster des personnages de *Tales of Luminaria*, qui doit sortir sur portables bientôt, a été révélé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14666...ersonnages.htm

Le schmup *Castle of Shikigami 2* sortira sur Switch et PC en Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/cast...pc-in-december




Le jeu d'action-aventure *Aspire: Ina’s Tale* a été annoncé pour XBox One, Switch et PC pour Décembre. Une démo jouable sera disponible le 1er Octobre pour le Steam Next Fest :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/2d-a...-switch-and-pc




Un artwork pour *Suicide Squad: Kill The Justice League*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC. De nouvelles informations devraient être données lors du DC FanDome du 16 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/suic...-on-october-16



L'action-RPG *Blossom Tales II: The Minotaur Prince* a été annoncé pour Switch et PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/blos...-for-switch-pc




Comparaison entre le DLAA et le DLSS pour *The Elder Scrolls Online* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...parison-video/




Un mod de la communauté pour *Mass Effect 3 Legendary Edition* est sorti pour régler quelques problèmes :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/ma...atch-released/

https://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect...dition/mods/13

*Life is Strange: Remastered Collection* sortira finalement le 1er Février 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/life-...uary-1st-2022/

Le jeu d'aventure-horreur *FATAL FRAME: Maiden of Black Water* sortira le 28 Octobre sur PC. Les configurations conseillées sont dans l'article :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/fatal...-october-28th/

Une démo jouable du jeu de cartes de Yoko Taro *Yoko Taro’s card game, Voice of Cards: The Isle Dragon Roars* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pc-de...-dragon-roars/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Dragon_Roars/

*Universal Unreal Engine 4 Unlocker* est un mod qui rajoute un mode photo universel à 300 jeux sous Unreal Engine 4 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...l-engine-games

https://framedsc.github.io/GeneralGu...leunlocker.htm

Le Mini-MMORPG *Book Of Travels* sortira finalement en accès anticipé le 11 Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tmo...n-october-11th

----------


## Ruvon

Playtest ouvert pour *Myth of Empires* sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...th_of_Empires/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelles bandes-annonces pour *Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy*, qui sort le 26 Octobre, sur le combat et l'exploration :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ation-systems/







Bon ... Un FPS .. *Handcop* ... Voilà voilà :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/han...in-development





*Frank And Drake* est un jeu d'aventures qui met en scène des Frankenstein et Dracula dans la vingtaine, colocataires dans le monde actuel. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fra...tive-adventure

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ank_and_Drake/




Des vidéos de *Battlefield Mobile*, actuellement en test en Asie du Sud, ont fuité en ligne :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-leaks-online

Venom et Tom Hardy dans *Fortnite*, en même temps que le film, évidemment :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ow-in-fortnite




L'*Advertising Standards Authority* britannique a changé les limitations pour les publicités voulant vous faire dépenser des sous en jeu. En gros, il sera maintenant obligatoire d'indiquer l'équivalent en vrai argent à côté d'un item vendu dans la monnaie du jeu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-game-spending

Le nouveau navigateur Edge passe en version Chromium sur *XBox* et pourra supporter les claviers, Stadia et Discord. Aussi une option "à jouer plus tard" permet d'ordonner la liste des jeux du Xbox Game Pass :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ia-and-discord

*Mediapart* a commenté la décision du procès Quantic Dream contre eux :

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/la-redact...-quantic-dream

La manette Megadrive pour la Switch révélée hier aura 6 boutons au Japon et 3 ailleurs dans le monde :

https://www.polygon.com/22692046/seg...tch-six-button





*Roblox* présente des "listening parties", pour qu'un artiste fasse écouter son album. La première sera par Poppy (non, pas le personnage de Polynette) qui a été nominée aux Grammy :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/24/r...music-artists/

Bit Golem (Ultimate Fishing Simulator) a développé un jeu d'horreur lovecraftien, justement nommé *Dagon: by H. P. Lovecraft*, qui est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...H_P_Lovecraft/

Bande-annonce de gameplay pour *Tales of Luminaria* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050843139.html




Le *Playism Game Show: Premium Edition*, qui devait avoir lieu le 25 Septembre, est en fait retardé à plus tard, sans précisions pour le moment :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/play...tion-postponed

----------


## Ruvon

> Le *Playism Game Show: Premium Edition*, qui devait avoir lieu le 25 Septembre, est en fait retardé à plus tard, sans précisions pour le moment :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/play...tion-postponed


C'est lié au fait qu'à la base ils avaient prévu la streameuse kson avant que l'organisateur chinois de l'évènement ne se rappelle qu'elle a dit un jour le mot Taiwan et la fasse virer du show ? Et que depuis Playism en prend plein la gueule, surtout après une tentative de défense en mode "non mais rien à voir, on avait préparé plein de visuels pour annoncer le truc mais c'était que des versions temporaires, pas officielles, et on a pas viré kson parce que la Chine pas contente non non" ?...

https://www.reddit.com/r/VirtualYout...n_the_playism/





Même dans les commentaires de l'article sur gematsu ça ne parle que de ça  :^_^:

----------


## KOUB

Deux nouvelles bandes-annonces pour *Metroid Dread*

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14659...ndo-direct.htm







Le metroidvania *F.I.S.T.: Forged in Shadow Torch* sortira en Octobre sur Steam et l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/fist...hes-in-october

*Okinawa Rush* est un jeu de plateformes / Beat Them All qui sortira le 21 Octobre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/oki...mer-sort-armes

https://store.steampowered.com/app/777670/Okinawa_Rush/

Le jeu d'aventures granouillesque *Teacup* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tea...ire-grenouille




Crystal Dynamics co-développera le remake de *Perfect Dark* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ystal-dynamics

213 compagnies chinoises ont déclaré qu'elles suivront à la lettre les nouvelles restrictions du gouvernement concernant les jeux vidéos. La généralisation de la reconnaissance faciale des joueurs est donc à prévoir en Chine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/213-chinese-...les-on-gaming/

En 3 ans, depuis le premier trimestre 2018, *Blizzard* (sans Activision), a perdu 12 millions de joueurs actifs mensuels sur 38 millions. Overwatch est aussi beaucoup moins regardé sur Twitch :

https://www.techspot.com/news/91386-...ive-users.html

Toutes les activités liées aux cryptomonnaies (donc le minage et les transactions) sont maintenant illégales en Chine :

https://www.courrierinternational.co...cryptomonnaies
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/09/24/b...y-bitcoin.html

----------


## Higgins

Messieurs, une fois de plus merci pour cette orgie de niouzes!
Je m'en vais essayer Dagon, que je n'aurais sans doute pas découvert sans vous.

----------


## Ruvon

*Kaiju Wars*, jeu de stratégie en tour par tour plein d'AGROUGROU, a une démo dispo sur Steam.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/kaiju-wars-beta-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1508400/Kaiju_Wars/






*Fall Guys* dans le Guiness Book des records.

----------


## FB74

Je ne suis pas très moto, mais j'avoue que ça rend pas mal:

----------


## Hige

> C'est lié au fait qu'à la base ils avaient prévu la streameuse kson avant que l'organisateur chinois de l'évènement ne se rappelle qu'elle a dit un jour le mot Taiwan et la fasse virer du show ?


Grosso merdo, elle parlait de la provenance de ses viewers pendant un stream et montrait ses analytics par rapport à ça et manque de bol, le drapeau de Taïwan apparait dans les analytics de Youtube. Du coup, torrent de merde venant des antis chinois qui l'ont harcelée non stop pendant une grosse année et demi à coup de bot spam, doxxing, spam des autres streamers qui étaient en collab avec elle, des compagnies chinoises ( Yostar avec Azur Lane et Arknights, MiHoYo avec Genshin, Muse Dash s'est aussi vu retirer de force parce que le publisher est chinois et le plus drôle, un mec qui bossait chez ASUS et qui a pété un gros câble à l'annonce d'une collab, insultant les deux compagnies )  ont dû arrêter des partenariats avec sa boite parce qu'ils se prenaient des torrents de merde pareil, un peu comme PLAYISM se prend maintenant.

----------


## Croaker

Toujours en Chine, il y a eu cette aprème deux streams de "célébration" de l'anniversaire de Genshin Impact, un hosté par les fans Chinois (pour cause d'absence totale de communication entre la boite et la communauté) et l'autre "officiel" sur twitch.



Même si vous n'y jouez pas, c'est chaudement recommandé, au niveau créativité et talent c'était incroyable. 
Et puis, le studio va légèrement sentir la pression s'il veut se contenter de faire des annonces à deux balles pour le côté officiel, parce que la différence va se voir.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Ico* a 20 ans :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-20-years-old

*Hitman - Game of the Year Edition* est arrivé sur GOG ... Sauf qu'il a une vérification de DRM Online ! Scandalet et review bombing ! Et GOG réagit, étudie la question mais ne tolèrera pas le review bombing :

https://kotaku.com/hitman-comes-to-g...lin-1847745807
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ing-accusation

Voici *Rec Rally*, le jeu de courses de Rec Room, ceux qui veulent faire un metaverse (oui, autre que Fortnite ou Roblox) et heu ... bah regardez le machin :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/25/r...ame-rec-rally/




*Epic Games* a tué l'industrie des guides en ligne (pour Fortnite), en rendant les défis plus complexes (à faire dans un ordre précis, sous forme de quête) ou tellement simples qu'ils ne nécessitant plus de guides. C'est toute une population de youtubeur/pigistes qui se retrouvent sans contenus faciles :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=62b0549c26d5

Où ça parle rémunération des moddeurs (je savais pas pour NexusMod tiens) :

https://www.factornews.com/article/m...e-1-47952.html

Un fan fait un remake de *Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets* sous Unreal Engine 5, jusqu'à la réception de la lettre polie mais ferme de quelqu'un :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/




Jeuxvideo.com présente 8 jeux gratuits sur* itch.io*. Ils sont gratuits et sans lootboxes donc autant jeter un œil (et il y a If On A Winter's Night, Four Travelers dans la liste) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14653...ur-itch-io.htm

Un mod pour rendre les plats plus jolis dans *Stardew Valley*, parce que la nourriture, c'est important :

https://www.polygon.com/22688741/sta...icious-neopets

https://www.nexusmods.com/stardewvalley/mods/6830

Les scalpeurs vendent les *Oreos Pokemons*, qui sont sortis pour les 25 ans de la franchise, à des prix délirants sur ebay :

https://www.thegamer.com/scalpers-po...-mew-pikachu-/

Bande-annonce de la série *League Of Legends* sur Netflix :

https://www.polygon.com/22684693/lea...etflix-trailer

----------


## Ruvon

Benjamin Mendy vient d'être supprimé de *FIFA22* avec la dernière mise à jour (ceux qui l'ont déjà récupéré peuvent le garder).

----------


## pipoop

Pourquoi ?

----------


## KaiN34

> Pourquoi ?


Il est en détention en attente de son procès pour 4 viols dont 1 mineure il me semble.

----------


## pipoop

Okayy...

----------


## mithrandir3

> *Hitman - Game of the Year Edition* est arrivé sur GOG ... Sauf qu'il a une vérification de DRM Online ! Scandalet et review bombing ! Et GOG réagit, étudie la question mais ne tolèrera pas le review bombing :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/hitman-comes-to-g...lin-1847745807
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ing-accusation


Ils sont bien gentils, mais dans cet état le jeu n'a rien à faire sur GOG.

----------


## Ruvon

Une des réponses de GoG est drôle.




> “In case you have purchased HITMAN and are not satisfied with the released version, you can use your right to refund the game,” said GOG. “At the same time, while we’re open for meritful discussion and feedback, we will not tolerate review bombing and will be removing posts that do not follow our review guidelines.”


Une réponse sur le topic GoG traduit ce message :




> If you have a complaint, just refund! But don't leave a negative review, that's review-bombing.


Ce qui est sacrément ironique.

J'imagine que certaines reviews sont bien vénères et tomberont sous le coup des règles de GoG :




> What kind of content is considered unacceptable in a review?
> 
> Your reviews should be about the game you are writing your review about, constructive and polite. *Please refrain from using language that may be considered offensive, inappropriate, or abusive*.


Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec du "review bombing". On n'est pas dans la situation décrite dans cet article linké dans l'article de Kotaku : https://kotaku.com/its-way-too-easy-...e-o-1841838574

Sauf à dire que si plein de gens, à peu près au même moment, n'aiment pas un jeu, rencontrent un problème technique ou une description incorrecte (genre, dire que ce Hitman est DRM-Free, ce qui se discute, mais il y a quand même des arguments pour le dire), alors ils font tous ensemble du "review bombing". Quelle bande de salauds  ::rolleyes:: 

Ça rejoint cette discussion sur l'article paru dans CPC dans le numéro de septembre :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...1#post13539353

----------


## Wolverine

> Sauf à dire que si plein de gens, à peu près au même moment, n'aiment pas un jeu, rencontrent un problème technique ou une description incorrecte (genre, dire que ce Hitman est DRM-Free, ce qui se discute, mais il y a quand même des arguments pour le dire), alors ils font tous ensemble du "review bombing". Quelle bande de salauds 
> 
> Ça rejoint cette discussion sur l'article paru dans CPC dans le numéro de septembre :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...1#post13539353


Mais si tout le monde aime un jeu à sa sortie et le signale dans une review, c'est du review-bombing aussi alors ? review-bombing positif mais review-bombing quand même   ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Sauf à dire que si plein de gens, à peu près au même moment, n'aiment pas un jeu, rencontrent un problème technique ou une description incorrecte (genre, dire que ce Hitman est DRM-Free, ce qui se discute, mais il y a quand même des arguments pour le dire), alors ils font tous ensemble du "review bombing". Quelle bande de salauds


La définition du review bombing change de toutes façons selon à qui tu demandes. Pour moi, ça devrait ne concerner que :
- les gens qui mettent une review négative sans jouer au jeu (les centaines de reviews négatifs du woke The Last of Us 2, les reviews négatives du non-traduit The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles, etc.)
- les gens qui mettent une review négative pour des raisons extérieures au jeu




> Jeuxvideo.com présente 8 jeux gratuits sur* itch.io*. Ils sont gratuits et sans lootboxes donc autant jeter un œil (et il y a If On A Winter's Night, Four Travelers dans la liste) :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14653...ur-itch-io.htm


Pas vraiment une news, ça. Parce que si on part là dessus, moi aussi je peux le faire.

La Chouette présente 12 jeux gratuits sur *itch.io*. Ils sont gratuits et sans lootboxes donc autant y jeter un oeil (et ils sont complètement adorables) :
Tous les jeux de Nomnomnami, d'autant plus que son prochain, Bad End Theater, sort le mois prochain.

----------


## Supergounou

> La Chouette présente 12 jeux gratuits sur *itch.io*. Ils sont gratuits et sans lootboxes donc autant y jeter un oeil (et ils sont complètement adorables) :
> Tous les jeux de Nomnomnami, d'autant plus que son prochain, Bad End Theater, sort le mois prochain.


Merci !  ::lol:: 

T'as refait ma soirée, j'attendais ça depuis très longtemps maintenant. Tu devrais te lancer dans la course aux niouzes, t'as du talent coco !

----------


## Ruvon

> La définition du review bombing change de toutes façons selon à qui tu demandes. Pour moi, ça devrait ne concerner que :
> - les gens qui mettent une review négative sans jouer au jeu (les centaines de reviews négatifs du woke The Last of Us 2, les reviews négatives du non-traduit The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles, etc.)
> - les gens qui mettent une review négative pour des raisons extérieures au jeu


Assez d'accord avec ça. Ce qui est plus gênant, ce sont les studios qui se réfugient derrière ces méchants "review bombers" dès que leur jeu s'en prend plein la gueule parce que c'est de la merde / parce qu'il est blindé de bugs.

Plus techniquement, pour la première situation sur Steam , tu ne peux pas mettre de review négative sans posséder le jeu. Alors même si on sait que des gens sont capables d'aller loin dans la connerie, acheter le jeu, lancer le bouzin, laisser une évaluation et demander un remboursement (ce qui est généralement la procédure suivie quand tu rencontres un problème technique) uniquement pour pouvoir dire que c'est de la merde, c'est un peu extrême. (Est-ce que c'est pareil sur GoG aussi ? je ne sais pas. Et sur l'EGS ?  ::trollface::  )

Là où c'est plus pernicieux, c'est sur Metacritic (est-ce pareil sur Opencritic ?), où tu peux créer autant de comptes que tu veux pour laisser de mauvaises notes, sans même posséder le jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, un vieux truc sorti du formol : *Time Commando* arrive sur Steam. Dispo le 9 octobre, après sa sortie en juillet 1996.

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens, un vieux truc sorti du formol : *Time Commando* arrive sur Steam. Dispo le 9 octobre, après sa sortie en juillet 1996.
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1632565144


Houla, ne surtout pas y toucher.  :Sweat: 
La maniabilité était déjà atroce à l'époque et il n'avait que ses graphisme pour lui.

----------


## Silver

Ça fait un moment qu'il est sur GOG : https://www.gog.com/game/time_commando
Et sans DRM. Pas comme avec Hitman.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ça fait un moment qu'il est sur GOG : https://www.gog.com/game/time_commando
> Et sans DRM. Pas comme avec Hitman.


Je vous que le premier commentaire rejoint largement le mien, même si c'est dit plus gentiment.

----------


## banditbandit

> Il est en détention en attente de son procès pour 4 viols dont 1 mineure il me semble.


Pourquoi yen a un qui est moins grave que les autres !?  ::ninja:: 


Beau palmarès tout de même.

----------


## Ruvon

Au Sri Lanka, on fait du riz, du thé, et un jeu vidéo. *NERO* vient d'arriver en Early Access sur Steam, du TPS infiltrasnipe panpan beau comme un jeu de 2012.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1448610/NERO/






*Hasbro* aurait ouvert un studio pour faire des jeux Transformers, G.I. Joe, Micronauts, et Ouija.

https://news.tfw2005.com/2021/09/25/...-titles-441680



*Eternal Threads*, un jeu de puzzle / manipulation du temps plutôt intriguant, a une démo sur Steam.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/etern...ads-beta-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ernal_Threads/

----------


## Supergounou

> Houla, ne surtout pas y toucher. 
> La maniabilité était déjà atroce à l'époque et il n'avait que ses graphisme pour lui.


J'ai trop envie  ::'(: 
À l'époque j'avais dû boucler la démo, genre 30x. Il me faisait tellement envie! Saleté d'enfance traumatisante...

----------


## pipoop

> J'ai trop envie 
> À l'époque j'avais dû boucler la démo, genre 30x. Il me faisait tellement envie! Saleté d'enfance traumatisante...


Je l'ai fait et de mémoire euhh....a si il avait des bras qui se pliait bizarrement.
C'est tout ce que je me souviens avec le fait que bloquer les mecs contre un mur permettait de les enchaîner comme un lâche

----------


## odji

> Mais si tout le monde aime un jeu à sa sortie et le signale dans une review, c'est du review-bombing aussi alors ? review-bombing positif mais review-bombing quand même


a l'origine, les bombes c'est pour faire mal.

Il est bien ce topic, mais ca manque de bons plans quand meme ^

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> a l'origine, les bombes c'est pour faire mal.
> 
> Il est bien ce topic, mais ca manque de bons plans quand meme ^


Il y a un topic des bons plans ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...ndles-payants-!

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai trop envie 
> À l'époque j'avais dû boucler la démo, genre 30x. Il me faisait tellement envie! Saleté d'enfance traumatisante...


Je me rappelle un combat avec un taureau (voire 2 ?) dans une arène à l'époque romaine qui m'avait fait péter un cable.

Le jeu était déjà pas bon à l'époque (cette maniabilité des enfers), j'imagine même pas maintenant  ::O:

----------


## Supergounou

> Le jeu était déjà pas bon à l'époque, j'imagine même pas maintenant


Chez Gen4 c'était 4 étoiles Hit ! (merci pour ta liste de tests Catel, c'est trop pratique!).




> Alors là soufflé le Eric! Les décors sont sublimes, les animations hyperréalistes, la jouabilité parfaite et, mieux encore, l'ambiance du jeu est prenante, beaucoup plus que dans Fade to Black leur précédent soft. Reste que la technique du précalculé contraint le joueur à un parcours balisé, sans latitude, et que la variété des animations, des lieux et des créatures rencontrées n'arrivent pas toujours à éviter un leger sentiment de lassitude.


On dirait un de mes retours tellement l'écriture est... classique dira-t-on  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

:Cigare:

----------


## yodaxy

> la jouabilité parfaite


Ah putain, fallait oser  ::XD:: 

Les test c'était mieux avant paraît-il  ::siffle::

----------


## KaiN34

> Au Sri Lanka, on fait du riz, du thé, et un jeu vidéo. *NERO* vient d'arriver en Early Access sur Steam, du TPS infiltrasnipe panpan beau comme un jeu de 2012.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1448610/NERO/
> 
> https://youtu.be/_hzzV8hXN_0


Alors why not, mais pourquoi en faire un TPS ??  ::sad::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah putain, fallait oser 
> 
> Les test c'était mieux avant paraît-il


Je vais surveiller les soldes sur GOG, tout cela me rend encore plus curieux.

----------


## Baalim

> Je vais surveiller les soldes sur GOG, tout cela me rend encore plus curieux.


En fait, tu veux l'essayer juste parce-que je t'ai dit que c'était pourri, hein ?  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah putain, fallait oser 
> 
> Les test c'était mieux avant paraît-il


Relis donc les tests de JM destroy. Ça devait être du génie. L'autre possibilité est trop angoissante pour être étudiée.

----------


## Supergounou

> En fait, tu veux l'essayer juste parce-que je t'ai dit que c'était pourri, hein ?


 :^_^:

----------


## yodaxy

> Relis donc les tests de JM destroy. Ça devait être du génie. L'autre possibilité est trop angoissante pour être étudiée.


Ah c'est comme quand tu conseilles les jeux super obscurs des tréfonds de Steam, c'est du génie en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ah c'est comme quand tu conseilles les jeux super obscurs des tréfonds de Steam, c'est du génie en fait


Histoire de mettre les choses en perspective, note bien que je ne joue jamais aux jeux que je conseille.

----------


## yodaxy

::XD::

----------


## Sangoon

> Histoire de mettre les choses en perspective, note bien que je ne joue jamais aux jeux que je conseille.


Mais du coup, peut-on dire que tu ne conseilles jamais les jeux auxquels tu joue ?

Et sinon overcooked 2 gourmet edition est à 14,49 eur sur gog

edit: arf... en répondant à Baalim je me suis cru sur le topic des bons plan

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*eFootball 2022*, qui sortira le 30 Septembre, n'aura ni cross-save, ni cross-play, et ne sera pas non plus gross-génération (pas de save commune PS4-PS5 par exemple) :

https://gamerant.com/konami-efootbal...y-progression/

L'ennui avec les dataminers, c'est qu'ils dataminent tout ce qu'ils trouvent. Et par exemple, quand vous faites des tests techniques, vous avez donc intérêt à tout bien cacher. Pas comme *Halo Infinite* donc, pour lequel les petits curieux ont trouvé des charmes d'arme, des modifications d'armure et un tas de trucs plus ou moins utiles (moins que plus) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...full-of-memes/

Les véhicules de *Halo Infinite* ont d'ailleurs aussi fuité :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-v...r-wasp-wraith/













Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que *Steam* empêche bientôt de jouer à une version précédente de vos jeux, annulant certaines mises à jour. Ça pourrait vite être chiant vu comment certaines mises à jour cassent les jeux :

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-restr...-older-builds/
https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-beta-s...s-much-longer/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les jeux gratuits du *PS plus* d'Octobre seraient Hell Let Loose pour PS5, Mortal Kombat X et PGA Tour 2k21 pour PS4 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ly-been-leaked

La 3ème saison de *Knockout City* commencera le 5 Octobre, avec une nouvelle carte et du lore :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nd-battle-pass




L'extension Spiderman pour *Marvel's Avengers*, exclusive aux PlayStations, sera amusante, promis, avec son histoire et ses cutscenes :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-and-cutscenes

*Castlevania* a 35 ans :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-mourir-385140

*Overwatch 2* présente les nouvelles versions de Sombra et Bastion. J'ai toujours pas saisi l'intérêt de la version 2 ... À part l'idée de faire du pognon bien sûr :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/over.../2300-6456322/
https://www.gamespot.com/videos/over.../2300-6456323/
https://www.pcgamer.com/in-overwatch...e-gains-a-hat/







*The Signal State* est un jeu de réflexion qu'ont dirait fait par Zachtronics, mais en fait par Reckoner Industries, sorti il y a 3 jours, avec une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...g-synthesizers

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Signal_State/




La mise à jour Entrenched a été déployée dans le MMO de vraie guerre *Foxhole* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fox...er-even-bigger




Où on parle de l'arnaque *Limbo of the Lost*, le point n'click développé en 10 ans avec des plans et des énigmes copiés de partout :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14625...se-arnaque.htm

Où on parle de la saga *Grand Theft Auto* et comment la controverse a finalement bien aidé les ventes :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14633...-strategie.htm

Le Chief Information Officer d'*ExpressVPN*, l'un des VPN les plus utilisés pour profiter des catalogues de VOD à l'étranger (mais oui, c'est ça), était "hacker à louer" jusqu'à il y a 2 ans :

https://gizmodo.com/you-should-proba...vpn-1847739547

La série *The Witcher* est renouvelée pour une troisième saison, un autre film animé est prévu ... Et un spin-off pour les enfants, quelle charmante idée :

https://gizmodo.com/the-witcher-has-...nim-1847743554

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que *Steam* empêche bientôt de jouer à une version précédente de vos jeux, annulant certaines mises à jour. Ça pourrait vite être chiant vu comment certaines mises à jour cassent les jeux :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/steam-restr...-older-builds/
> https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-beta-s...s-much-longer/





> 


La suite avec la source :





https://steamdb.info/blog/manifest-request-codes/

Et j'aurais du mal à laisser entendre que SteamDB pourrait ne pas être bien informé.

----------


## cooly08

Je crois pas que ça me soit arrivé une seule fois de vouloir télécharger une ancienne version d'un jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je crois pas que ça me soit arrivé une seule fois de vouloir télécharger une ancienne version d'un jeu.


Moi non plus, mais ça ne veut pas dire que ça ne pourrait pas être utile à d'autres  ::ninja::  Après les devs gardent accès aux anciennes versions, si besoin...



Trailer pour *Phobos - Subhuman*, survival zombie. La vidéo s'appelle Official Demo Release Trailer mais pas de date annoncée pour ladite démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...bos__Subhuman/

----------


## Erkin_

Ce n'est pas rare pourtant d'avoir des patchs qui apportent de grosses régressions ou de mauvais choix d'équilibrage. C'était pratique de pouvoir revenir sur la précédente version en attendant une autre mise à jour.

----------


## Baalim

> Ce n'est pas rare pourtant d'avoir des patchs qui apportent de grosses régressions ou de mauvais choix d'équilibrages. C'était pratique de pouvoir revenir sur la précédente version en attendant une autre mise à jour.


Sans compter les "patchs" qui te flinguent la bande son parce que les éditeurs n'ont pas envie de ressortir leurs sous pour renouveler les droits.

Ou les patchs à la gang beasts qui suppriment la moitié des arènes parce que... pourquoi pas.

----------


## Ruvon

Les animaux préhistoriques qui peuplent ce topic qui ont joué sur *Nintendo 64* pourraient être intéressés par son histoire  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

> Je crois pas que ça me soit arrivé une seule fois de vouloir télécharger une ancienne version d'un jeu.


C'est assez impératif dans un jeu en accès anticipé comme Caves of Qud, car chaque nouvelle mise à jour rend la sauvegarde incompatible avec le version précédente.
Maintenant, ce genre de cas doit rester assez rare, en effet.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je crois pas que ça me soit arrivé une seule fois de vouloir télécharger une ancienne version d'un jeu.


Pour Europa Universalis IV, il vaut mieux jouer à une version antérieure que celle actuelle tant elle est déséquilibrée et mal foutue.

----------


## Jokletox

Pour avoir une compatibilité avec les mod c'est assez utile aussi. Je m'en sers sur Euro Truck par exemple, c'est pratique de pouvoir rester sur une ancienne version en attendant que les mod soient mis à jour.

----------


## 564.3

De ce que je comprends, ils virent la feinte qui permet de downloader des anciennes versions en lançant des commandes console. Il restera la solution de faire une archive coté client, si on veut garder une version à l'insu des développeurs.

Les devs peuvent toujours publier plusieurs branches de leurs jeux s'ils veulent, ce qu'ils font en général quand ils sont sérieux. Genre une ou deux branches beta, plusieurs "old stable" pour les mods, etc.

Edit: dans l'article ils disent que c'est limité à 25 branches. Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'en faire autant (surtout si elles sont vraiment supportées, avec du backporting de bugfix et autre), mais bon…

----------


## cooly08

J'ai trouvé un cas où ça peut être utile. Par exemple sur KSP. À cause de la compatibilité des mods. Les mods prennent pas mal de temps pour se mettre à jour vers une nouvelle version.
Et certains mods peuvent ne pas être maintenu et fonctionner uniquement sur une version spécifique du jeu.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai trouvé un cas où ça peut être utile. Par exemple sur KSP. À cause de la compatibilité des mods. Les mods prennent pas mal de temps pour se mettre à jour vers une nouvelle version.
> Et certains mods peuvent ne pas être maintenu et fonctionner uniquement sur une version spécifique du jeu.


Les devs ne mettent pas plusieurs branches sur Steam ? Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas lancé.

On parle du cas où on va chercher des ID puis downloader une ancienne version via la console. Ensuite si on lance le jeu via Steam il va être mis à jour par défaut.
Autant simplement renommer ou copier le répertoire puis l'utiliser hors Steam, si on veut rester sur une version donnée. Enfin c'est ce que je fais, jamais eu besoin de bricoler via la console.

Edit: Ou j'utilise le système de branche quand les devs le proposent. Genre pour un jeu multi le client et le serveur doivent être dans la même branche, c'est plus simple et il n'y a pas d'embrouille avec le système de mise à jour, tout est synchro.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Est-ce qu'on a plus de détails sur les deux jeux taito sur lesquels Microids doit travailler?Je me demande quel résultat ça va donner...

----------


## cooly08

> Les devs ne mettent pas plusieurs branches sur Steam ? Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas lancé.
> 
> On parle du cas où on va chercher des ID puis downloader une ancienne version via la console. Ensuite si on lance le jeu via Steam il va être mis à jour par défaut.
> Autant simplement renommer ou copier le répertoire puis l'utiliser hors Steam, si on veut rester sur une version donnée. Enfin c'est ce que je fais, jamais eu besoin de bricoler via la console.
> 
> Edit: Ou j'utilise le système de branche quand les devs le proposent. Genre pour un jeu multi le client et le serveur doivent être dans la même branche, c'est plus simple et il n'y a pas d'embrouille avec le système de mise à jour, tout est synchro.


Oui il y a plusieurs branches pour KSP sur Steam.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui il y a plusieurs branches pour KSP sur Steam.


Ok, il y aura toujours le système de branche donc ça va.

----------


## Grosnours

Bof ça se discute. Les branches c'est bien *pour les devs* car cela leur permet de donner accès aux joueurs à des versions distinctes de leur produit.
L'accès à des numéros de version différents c'est bien *pour les joueurs* car cela leur permet d'ignorer ou de ne pas utiliser tout de suite certains changements et fonctionnalités introduit dans le dernier patch.

Bref, à mes yeux une régression. Mineure et indolore la plupart du temps, mais néanmoins une régression.

----------


## Kalh

> Bref, à mes yeux une régression. Mineure et indolore la plupart du temps, mais néanmoins une régression.


Laissez le choix au joueur, une régression???

----------


## La Chouette

> Laissez le choix au joueur, une régression???


Justement non, si j'ai bien compris, Valve a maintenant retiré ce choix qui était donné au joueur, c'est ça la régression.

----------


## 564.3

Ça n'a jamais été un choix volontaire, plutôt une bidouille complexe pour rien (pas prévu pour) avec un risque de se tirer une balle dans le pied.
Changer de branche en 2 clics (officiel) ou copier le répertoire (bidouille) est bien plus à la portée de n'importe qui.

Le vrai manque est de pouvoir télécharger directement une version random d'y a 2 ans alors qu'on vient d'acheter le jeu, si les devs du jeu jugent qu'elle ne valait pas le coup d'être maintenue dans une branche publique.

----------


## 564.3

> Bof ça se discute. Les branches c'est bien *pour les devs* car cela leur permet de donner accès aux joueurs à des versions distinctes de leur produit.
> L'accès à des numéros de version différents c'est bien *pour les joueurs* car cela leur permet d'ignorer ou de ne pas utiliser tout de suite certains changements et fonctionnalités introduit dans le dernier patch.


Les "branches" sont une possibilité laissée aux devs pour permettre aux joueurs de jouer à certaines versions de leurs jeux. Coté utilisateur il faut aller dans propriétés, faire 2 clics, et ça restera tant que la branche est dispo. Souvent les devs laissent des versions majeurs avec plein de mods.

L'accès à tous les builds que le dev a pu envoyer à Steam nécessite de lancer Steam en mode debug pour avoir la console, taper des lignes de commande pour récupérer les ID des versions souhaitées, en taper d'autres pour télécharger les packages, puis dégager ça de la gestion par Steam sinon le jeu risque d'être upgradé. Ce n'est clairement pas prévu "pour les joueurs".

----------


## Grosnours

Vu que certains jeux réussissent malgré leur dev et grâce à leur communauté de modding je ne vois pas comment on peut considérer cette fonctionnalité comme inutile.
Tu ne t'en es jamais servi, ok. Cool.

Moi cela m'a déjà servi et m'aurait sans doute encore servi dans le futur.

On peut rajouter à tout cela que Steam rend *EXTRÊMEMENT* pénible le fait de ne pas vouloir mettre à jour à la dernière version et essaie de mettre les jeux à jour dès que possible sans te poser de questions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Valve a maintenant retiré ce choix qui était donné au joueur, c'est ça la régression.


Voilà.

----------


## 564.3

Bah je me sers des branches parce que c'est fait pour et c'est pratique…

Quand les devs ne le proposent pas, je ne fais pas confiance à Steam pour garder les fichiers au chaud indéfiniment, ni aux devs pour les laisser accessibles le jour où Steam leur laisse le choix (actuellement ils ne l'ont pas, tout ce qui est publié le reste indéfiniment). À la base ça m'étonne que cette bidouille ait marché aussi longtemps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bof ça se discute. Les branches c'est bien *pour les devs* car cela leur permet de donner accès aux joueurs à des versions distinctes de leur produit.
> L'accès à des numéros de version différents c'est bien *pour les joueurs* car cela leur permet d'ignorer ou de ne pas utiliser tout de suite certains changements et fonctionnalités introduit dans le dernier patch.
> 
> Bref, à mes yeux une régression. Mineure et indolore la plupart du temps, mais néanmoins une régression.


J'ose pas imaginer la crise à une certaine époque où fallait une version précise de STALKER pour le modder convenablement et surtout pas la plus récente...
C'était bien d'avoir le choix, même si d'un point de vue "image et commercial" on peut comprendre qu'un studio (ou une boutique comme Steam) ne tienne pas à ce que ses utilisateurs se tapent des versions propices à plus de soucis techniques que la dernière màj.

----------


## Ruvon

100 000 copies de *Potion Craft* vendues en quelques jours. Pas mal.



*The Handler of Dragons*, un RPG de 2006... non attendez je me suis fié uniquement aux graphismes... ah, il vient de sortir en fait.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...er_of_Dragons/






*Rise of Humanity*, un tactical en tour par tour SF dont j'avais trouvé la démo sans surprises mais pas si pire, sortira le 21 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_of_Humanity/






*Lost Eidolons*, un "tactical turn-based strategy RPG", commencera sa beta fermée le 30 septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Lost_Eidolons/






*Dwarfheim* est sorti d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/977650/DwarfHeim/






*Festival Tycoon* (tout est dans le titre) est sorti hier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...stival_Tycoon/






Pour participer au chat d'une chaine *Twitch*, le streamer pourra demander une vérification par email ou numéro de téléphone.

https://kotaku.com/twitch-streamers-...-th-1847751548




> the streaming giant is planning on adding expanded features that would allow streamers to require phone or email verification from the commentariat.




Démo dispo pour *Arthurian Legends*, FPS "à l'ancienne" dans tous les sens du terme.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/arthu...nds-beta-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...urian_Legends/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Et bonjour Noël Malware, ça fait plaisir  :;): 

le RTS en coop (1 à 3 joueurs) *DwarfHeim* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui :

https://www.ign.com/videos/dwarfheim-official-trailer




Wizards of the Coast recrute pour son nouveau studio à Raleigh-Durham en Caroline du Nord, pour un jeu AAA *GI-Joe*. Ce sera évidemment de l'action-aventure, à la 3ème personne. 

https://www.pcgamer.com/wizards-of-t...t-gi-joe-game/

Voici les configurations requises et recommandées pour *Alan Wake Remastered* et un petit screen de comparaison entre les versions au passage :

https://www.pcgamer.com/alan-wake-re...-requirements/
https://gamerant.com/alan-wake-remastered-pc-specs/



Ça se passe pas mal pour le battle-royale de ninjas *Naraka : Bladepoint*, qui a eu un pic à 160.000 joueurs simultanés en Août :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050843181.html

Le FPS tactique free-to-play en accès anticipé *Nine to Five* est passé en version 0.2 la semaine dernière, un mois après sa sortie :

https://nofrag.com/nine-to-five-le-f...se-met-a-jour/

Dans un offre d'emploi pour un Senior Game Designer, Maxis a donné une information qui n'étonnera vraiment personne : 60% des joueurs des *Sims 4* sont des femmes ayant entre 18 et 24 ans :

https://gamerant.com/sims-4-players-...y-young-women/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas ... Il y aura une collaboration entre *Fortnite* ... eeeeeeeet ... Monopoly ! :

https://gamerant.com/fortnite-monopoly-crossover-leak/





Un "Mexico Megapack" rajoute 13 lieux au Mexique à *Red Dead Redemption 2* (cumulant les oeuvres de RedMaxBR et AClassySliceOfToast) :

https://gamerant.com/red-dead-redemp...ico-locations/

https://www.nexusmods.com/reddeadred...ab=description

Les dégâts sur les véhicules de *Halo Infinite* sont visuellement localisés (y a un trou qui apparait là où vous tirez), sauf sur les logos :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-d...ehicle-damage/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais très probablement pas, Capcom travaillerait à un *Resident Evil 3: Nemesis Edition* :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-3...eas-ai-rumors/

Les pénuries de processeurs sont pas près de se terminer pour causes de variants, mais aussi de difficultés d'approvisionnement en Silicium et en Aluminium :

https://gamerant.com/gaming-hardware...hain-shortage/

*Sea of Thieves* améliore son accessibilité aux malvoyants :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/se...es-malvoyants/

Bande-annonce de lancement pour le jeu de courses de petites voitures *Hot Wheels Unleashed*, qui sort le 30 Septembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/ho...ance-en-video/




Voici le planning des sorties de *Microïds* pour la fin de 2021 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/mi...nnee-sur-xbox/

Le studio *Playground Games* (les Forza Horizon) recrute, pour passer de 100 à 300 salariés :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/xb...e-100-de-plus/

Présentation des modifications apportées à *la Stratégie du Triangle* suite à la démo jouable. Le jeu sortira le 4 Mars sur Switch :

https://www.destructoid.com/square-e...feedback-news/

https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/de...ntendo-switch/

Hideki Kamiya vous dit de demander à Nintendo si vous voulez voir *Bayonetta 3* sur autre chose que la Switch. Spoiler : Nintendo dira non :

https://kotaku.com/if-you-want-bayon...-ni-1847750165

*Wonderbox: The Adventure Maker* est un jeu entre Captain Toad's Treasure Tracker, The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening et Terraria, actuellement disponible (depuis un moment, mais qui joue sur Apple Arcade ici ?) en exclusivité sur Apple Arcade et ça a l'air pas mal quand même :

https://kotaku.com/wonderbox-is-like...-tr-1847743299




*Bethesda* a offert une PS5 à Jason Kelley, l'acteur incarnant Colt dans Deathloop, afin qu'il puisse se jouer :

https://kotaku.com/bethesda-gives-de...his-1847754110

Le MOBA *Pokemon Unite*, maintenant qu'il est sorti sur téléphones portables, essaie de sonder les joueurs afin de définir sa stratégie (J'ai évité "jouer avec lui-même" dans la news précédente, mais il faut bien contenter le public alternatif avec un sous-entendu pervers) :

https://kotaku.com/pokemon-unite-sur...com-1847754725

*PRESSURE* est un jeu d'horreur sous Dreams (le jeu pour faire des jeux PlayStation) dont le chapitre 1 est maintenant disponible :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dreams-ho...resident-evil/








Le second week-end de bêta du mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite*, qui commence ce Vendredi, sera ouverte à tous les joueurs sur XBox (il suffit de télécharger le Xbox Insider Hub) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-infi...r-week-2-open/





Naughty Dog a annoncé travailler sur *The Last of Us Factions*, un standalone multijoueur basé sur The Last Of Us 2. Et ce sera prêt quand ce sera prêt : :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tiplayer-game/
https://gamerant.com/naughty-dog-wor...s-multiplayer/





Comparaison entre vieille Switch et *Switch OLED* ... Pas un mot sur le stick drift par contre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-has-arrived/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les bêtas de *Battlefield 2042* commenceront le 6 Octobre pour les pigeons gens ayant pré-commandés et le 8 Octobre pour les autres :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-announcement/

Où les développeurs de *Horizon Forbidden West* parlent de la version PS5 qui sera "plus mieux" mais promis, la version PS4 sera bien aussi (les tenues d'Alloy amélioreront aussi ses compétences au lieu de juste améliorer les résistances) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ho.../1100-6496583/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-ps4-and-ps5/
https://gamerant.com/horizon-forbidd...ached-to-them/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les jeux Game Boy arriveront aussi un jour sur le Nintendo Switch Online, comme ils l'avaient dit avant que le Nintendo Direct ne parle que de N64 et de Mega Drive :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-sw...ame-boy-games/

Le jeu de simulation de Baseball *MLB The Show 21* a annoncé deux tournois en ligne avec 75.000$ de cash-prize au total (et d'autres tournois pour gagner des Stubs, la monnaie du jeu) :

https://www.thegamer.com/mlb-the-sho...ional-details/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de survie sur des îles *Stranded Deep* recevra demain une mise à jour permettant la coop en ligne (la coop en écran splitté était déjà disponible) :

https://www.thegamer.com/stranded-de...e-multiplayer/




*Guardians Of The Galaxy* utilisera le Dawn Engine, utilisé pour Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. Marvel's Avengers utilisant le moteur Foundation (Rise of the Tomb Raider), Guardians Of The Galaxy n'aurait pas pu être un DLC de Marvel's Avengers comme persiflé par certaines mauvaises langues :

https://www.thegamer.com/eidos-confi...erent-engines/

Hironobu Sakaguchi joue à *Final Fantasy XIV*. Oui, c'est tout :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...iv-free-trial/

Le FPS magique roguelike *Into The Pit* a une démo jouable sur l'Humble Store, pour encore un peu de plus de 6 heures au moment où j'écris ces lignes :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...-available-now

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/into-the-pit-demo

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles*, qui sortira le 15 Octobre dans le monde entier sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/demo...er-screenshots




2 millions de ventes pour *Code Vein*

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/code...op-two-million

Un mod pour jouer certains boss dans *Dark Souls 3* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...-games-bosses/




Le jeu d'aventures *Nykra* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nyk...xel-art-arrive




Le jeu d'aventure-exploration avec des animaux *AWAY: The Survival Series* sort demain sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/awa...enture-sauvage




Des joueurs ne peuvent toujours pas accéder à certains de leurs personnages sur *Diablo 2: Resurrected* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dia...eir-characters

*FIFA 22* est sorti. C'est toujours la meilleure simulation de football disponible, toujours avec des lootboxes de l'enfer :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...own-once-again

Y a des gens, ils testent des trucs. Et bon, des fois, c'est quand même sympa à voir :

----------


## KOUB

*Resident Evil 4 VR* sortira le 21 Octobre en exclusivité sur Oculus Quest 2 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oculus-quest-2




Où ça parle de l'avenir des jeux vidéos sur iOS (ça se présente bien, hein, mais ça va être moins facile ... on va pas les plaindre non plus) :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/27/m...of-ios-gaming/

*Roblox* a trouvé un accord avec la National Music Publishers Association (NMPA) qui le poursuivait pour viol de copyright pour 200 millions de dollars. Roblox a maintenant la possibilité de passer des accords individuels avec des artistes ou des labels ... pendant ce temps, Twitch ... heu ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/27/r...the-metaverse/

*Twitch* donc, a passé un accord avec Warner Music ... Qui lui permettra d'envoyer un avertissement aux streameurs utilisant des morceaux sous copyright, avant la plainte DMCA si l'infraction est reproduite. C'est la même chose que l'accord avec la NMPA de la semaine dernière :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-warn...mca-takedowns/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, ça se présente très mal pour les compétitions de *PUBG* en Chine, suite aux restrictions :

https://www.thegamer.com/pubg-esports-china-streaming/





Une réplique de la guitare d'Ellie dans *The Last Of Us 2* est en vente pour 2060 livres sur le PlayStation gear store :

https://www.gamesradar.com/you-can-g...ver-pound2000/

https://gear.eu.playstation.com/Prod...3DTLOU%26p%3D0

Il est maintenant possible de jouer sur *Stadia* avec un téléphone portable en tant que manette sur une télévision, ce qui veut dire que la manette dédiée n'est plus obligatoire :

https://gizmodo.com/google-stadia-wi...-as-1847753956

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Twitch* pourrait laisser la possibilité aux streameurs de limiter les commentaires du chat aux personnes ayant un email ou un numéro de téléphone vérifiés ... Le but serait d'empêcher les “hate raids” ... Je ne sais qu'en penser sinon que c'est une rumeur pour l'instant :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-streamers-...-th-1847751548

Michael Burry, le mec qui a inspiré *The Big Short*, est appelé à comparaitre par la SEC pour l'affaire du Gamestonk :

https://kotaku.com/the-real-guy-from...t-g-1847753415

Facebook débloque l'accès à l'*Oculus Go*, dont la production a cessé en 2020, donnant un accès total à ses possesseurs :

https://gizmodo.com/the-discontinued...nlo-1847752710





Les nouveaux connecteurs *USB Type-C 2.1* semblent pouvoir fournir du 240W :

https://www.pcgamer.com/usb-type-c-2...-laptop-power/

Il n'y pas que les cartes Pokemon qui partent à des centaines de milliers de dollars dans la vie, il y a aussi les figurines Warhammer 40.000, avec un Thunderhawk parti pour 35.000$ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-mi...k-record-sale/




Bon. Un hamster. En Stream. Qui prédirait. Le cours des cryptomonnaies. Voilà :

https://www.pcgamer.com/mr-goxx-the-...-the-fat-cats/





*Activision Blizzard* a réglé à l'amiable la poursuite lancée ce matin par l'Equal Opportunity Commission pour la même affaire que la Californie, en promettant de créer un fond d'indemnisation pour les victimes de 18 millions de dollars, de faire quelque chose pour la situation pourrie, et le fait qu'un consultant indépendant pourrait juger de l'efficacité des initiatives de la compagnie. La poursuite de l'état de Californie n'est par contre toujours pas réglée, surtout les histoires d'obstructions :

https://www.ign.com/articles/activis...ity-commission

----------


## Ruvon

Le Festival *IndieCade 2021* aura lieu du 22 au 24 octobre. Du gameplay, des trailers, des démos, des tournois...



https://anywhere.indiecade.com/

Une cinquantaine de jeux à retrouver ici (avec lien vers le trailer en cliquant sur l'image du jeu) :

https://anywhere.indiecade.com/nominated-games/

La liste :



Spoiler Alert! 


-       A Strong Fire (Wendi Sierra)

-       Adios (Mischief)

-       Alice is Missing (Spenser Starke)

-       Alma (Alma Game Studios)

-       Anyone Can Wear the Mask (Jeff Stormer)

-       Beacon Pines (Hiding Spot)

-       Before Your Eyes (GoodbyeWorld Games)

-       Blackhaven (Historiated Games)

-       Blind Drive (Lo-Fi People)

-       Cai Cai Balão (Look Up Games)

-       CLAWS (Candle House Collective)

-       Consumption (Caro Murphy and Brendan Butts)

-       Cook, Serve, Delicious 3?! (Vertigo Gaming, Inc.)

-       Dice Legacy (DESTINYbit)

-       Dot’s Home (Rise-Home Stories Project, Weathered Sweater, Neil Jones, and James Williams)

-       Field Guide to Memory (Camp Beetlebug)

-       Figment 2: Creed Valley (Bedtime Digital Games)

-       Hitchhiker – A Mystery Game (Mad about Pandas UG)

-       HoloVista 2.0 (Aconite Co)

-       I Expect You To Die 2 (Schell Games)

-       Katipuneros RPG: Eve of Revolt (Balaiwari Immersive and Gamified Experiences)

-       Larger Than Light (20 Watt Games)

-       Letters – A Written Adventure (5am Games GmbH: Selina Capol, Martina Hotz, Aleksandra Iakusheva and Michel Barengo)

-       Maskmaker (InnerspaceVR)

-       Mundaun (Michel Ziegler, Hidden Fields)

-       Out For Delivery (Heart Street)

-       Penko Park (Ghostbutter)

-       Rain On Your Parade (Unbound Creations)

-       RATS: High Tea at Sea (Josh DeBonis & Eric Zimmerman with Shut Up & Sit Down)

-       Roguebook (Abrakam Entertainment)

-       Romancing Jan (The Romancing Jan Team)

-       Saturnalia (Santa Ragione)

-       Savage Hall (Dark Arcade Theater)

-       Spiritway to the Lighthouse (Fishermen Crew)

-       Star Explorers (Schmidt Workshops)

-       Stilstand (Ida Hartmann & Niila Games)

-       Stonefly (Flight School Studio)

-       Surrealist Dinner Party (Resonym)

-       The Boy in the Book (CYOD Ltd)

-       The College Atlas (John William Evelyn)

-       The Fermi Paradox (Anomaly Games)

-       The Forger (Lazy Susan Games)

-       The Gardener and the Wild Vines (Finite Reflection Studios)

-       The Lullaby of Life (1 Simple Game)

-       The Pickfair Directive (USC Games)

-       The Signifier: Director’s Cut (Playmestudio)

-       The Telelibrary (Yannick Trapman-O'Brien)

-       Utility for the Soul (Weekend Warriors)





*The Black Grimoire: Cursebreaker*, openworld action RPG, a ouvert ses demandes d'accès au playtest.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/the-b...-beta-sign-up/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Cursebreaker/



*2064: Read Only Memories*, le jeu d'aventure cyberpunk sorti en 2015, est gratuit aujourd'hui 28/09 et pour 24h seulement sur l'EGS.

https://www.epicgames.com/store/p/20...-only-memories



Promos *Versus Evil* sur Steam avec notamment des réductions sur :

Wintermoor Tactics
Club Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire + DLC
Mothergunship
Tower of Guns
The Banner Saga Serie
Hitchhiker: A Mystery Game
Sockventure
The Hand of Merlin
Almighty: Kill Your Gods

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/VersusEvil



Nouveau trailer pour *Boundary*, le FPS multijoueur spatial.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1364020/Boundary/

----------


## Noel Malware

> Poy poy,
> 
> Et bonjour Noël Malware, ça fait plaisir


Merci à vous !

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci à vous !


Merci à toi aussi  :Mellow2:

----------


## Flad

> Merci à vous !


Oh oui ! 
Merci vous  :Mellow2:

----------


## Getz

> Dans un offre d'emploi pour un Senior Game Designer, Maxis a donné une information qui n'étonnera vraiment personne : 60$ des joueurs des *Sims 4* sont des femmes ayant entre 18 et 24 ans :


EA et Maxis sont tellement obnubilés par la thune qu'ils expriment leurs pourcentages en dollar  ::ninja::

----------


## Old Fashion Jo

Et sinon, pour Alan Wake R, ils vont aussi en faire un bon jeu au passage?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> EA et Maxis sont tellement obnubilés par la thune qu'ils expriment leurs pourcentages en dollar


C'est une affaire, c'est moins cher que le jeu + tous ses DLC  ::ninja:: 




> Et sinon, pour Alan Wake R, ils vont aussi en faire un bon jeu au passage?


S'ils améliorent l'ambiance, qui est la partie la plus réussie du jeu, ce sera déjà pas mal. Pour le gameplay, ça demanderait plus de boulot par contre  ::ninja:: 

J'espère qu'il ne leur viendra pas à l'esprit de refaire aussi le DLC American Nightmare, qui se limite à des combats en boucle, soit la pire partie d'Alan Wake  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

> Merci à vous !


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

Un groupement de studios indés vient de créer *Kepler Interactive* ; sont concernés : le studio *A44* qui a créé *Ashen* (Nouvelle-Zélande), *Alpha Channel* (*Tankhead*) (Canada), *Ebb Software* qui prépare le Alt236/LFS-compatible *Scorn* (Serbie), *Shapefarm* (*Vane*, *Naruto*...) (Japon), *Timberline* (*The Red Lantern*) (Etats-Unis), *Sloclap* qui développe le très attendu *Sifu* (France) et *Awaceb*, les néocalédoniens qui font *Tchia* (France).

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050843211.html

----------


## Old Fashion Jo

> S'ils améliorent l'ambiance, qui est la partie la plus réussie du jeu, ce sera déjà pas mal. Pour le gameplay, ça demanderait plus de boulot par contre 
> 
> J'espère qu'il ne leur viendra pas à l'esprit de refaire aussi le DLC American Nightmare, qui se limite à des combats en boucle, soit la pire partie d'Alan Wake



Quelle horreur ce DLC ...

----------


## Ruvon

*Roblox* signe le même deal que Twitch avec la National Music Publisher Association.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...rs-association



*Valve* a répondu à PC Gamer concernant les craintes de perdre l'*accès aux anciennes versions* des jeux sur Steam. Ça devrait bien se passer.

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-beta-s...s-much-longer/




> Update: Valve has responded to claims that Steam will soon disable the option to download previous versions of games. In a statement provided to PC Gamer, a spokesperson clarifies the company is not planning to disable access to older versions of software.
> 
> "*We are actually not planning to disable downloading old builds*. What we are working on is an approach on handling edge cases involving unowned content, and helping partners more easily take down builds that need to be removed for things like copyright issues," the statement reads. "We’ll have more to share on that work when it’s ready to ship."




Du gameplay pour *I'M NOT JELLY*, le roguelike hack&slash qui lancera son Kickstarter le 14 octobre et qui a un playtest accessible sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1722820

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...like-videogame

----------


## Ruvon

Le *Newspeek*, c'est mon récap des sorties Steam de la semaine + quelques niouzes et trailers de jeux à venir, comme tous les mardis sur Dystopeek.

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Ruvon

*Sphere - Flying Cities*, un (flying) city-builder / survival, sortira en Early Access le 14 octobre sur Steam. La démo testée il y a quelques mois était sympa mais un peu limitée, je suis curieux de voir ce qu'il est devenu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Flying_Cities/






*L'EGX* de Londres, ce sera du 7 au 10 octobre.

https://www.egx.net/

On y retrouvera les français de *Goblinz Publishing*, avec leurs jeux *Terraformers*, *Defend The Rook*, *Diluvian Winds* et *Oaken*



Le MMO d'Amazon *New World* vient de (re)sortir et devrait donc envahir Twitch dans les jours qui viennent. Par contre pour l'instant les serveurs ont du mal.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ama...are-struggling

----------


## 564.3

> *Valve* a répondu à PC Gamer concernant les craintes de perdre l'*accès aux anciennes versions* des jeux sur Steam. Ça devrait bien se passer.
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-beta-s...s-much-longer/


Ah c'est la meilleur façon de gérer, laisser aux devs/éditeurs le soin de faire le ménage s'ils veulent.
Il y en a qui vont faire le ménage par le vide systématiquement, d'autres qui continueront de laisser en roue libre tout en publiant des branches pour faciliter le rollback ou installation d'une ancienne version majeur.
Ça enlève surtout du boulot aux équipes de Steam dans la relation développeur/éditeur et distributeur. Quand il fallait vraiment virer des builds au risque de prendre un procès pour hébergement illégal, ils devaient quand même le faire manuellement.

----------


## Ruvon

Les autorités de régulation de la publicité UK observent les micro-transactions et les lootboxes avec un regard en coin parce que bon, globalement, c'est à peu près tout ce qui est en leur pouvoir.

Plus concrètement, ils ont publié une série de "bonnes pratiques" commerciales sur le sujet, ainsi que sur les communiqués concernant les Free to Play et les trailers que c'est pas bien s'ils sont mensongers. Pour l'instant, je prévois que l'industrie du jeu vidéo n'y réponde qu'un "oui oui t'inquiète" poli.

Pour l'instant.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/uk-...game-purchases

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-game-spending



*Keyword: A Spider's Thread*, un thriller cyberpunk narratif en vue FPS, sort sur Steam aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...piders_Thread/









> Un groupement de studios indés vient de créer *Kepler Interactive* ; sont concernés : le studio *A44* qui a créé *Ashen* (Nouvelle-Zélande), *Alpha Channel* (*Tankhead*) (Canada), *Ebb Software* qui prépare le Alt236/LFS-compatible *Scorn* (Serbie), *Shapefarm* (*Vane*, *Naruto*...) (Japon), *Timberline* (*The Red Lantern*) (Etats-Unis), *Sloclap* qui développe le très attendu *Sifu* (France) et *Awaceb*, les néocalédoniens qui font *Tchia* (France).
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050843211.html


Pour changer un peu de Tencent, ce serait d'après Reuters *NetEase* qui serait à l'origine des 120 millions de brouzoufs levés pour la création de *Kepler Interactive*.

http://kepler-interactive.com/210928-pressrelease/

https://www.reuters.com/article/kepl...-idUSL4N2QT2N7

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ion-in-funding






> *Focus* en veut à votre porte-monnaie et ouvre un store en ligne...
> 
> https://store.focus-entmt.com/
> 
> Ils offrent The Surge sur Steam et 5% de réduc aux comptes créés avant le 04/10.





> Free game until October 4th! For any purchase on the online store, a digital PC copy (Steam key) of the game THE SURGE is automatically added to your cart *!
> *Offer limited to one purchase and one Focus Entertainment account logged in at time of purchase.


Pour info, le meilleur plan pour récupérer The Surge gratuitement (enfin presque, mais on s'est compris), c'est encore ce DLC à quelques centimes.

https://store.focus-entmt.com/us/pro...l-employee-kit

----------


## Croaker

Les serveurs de Genshin Impact vont être déplacés à Singapour, pays sinophone mais hors d'atteinte de Pékin.

Ça ressemble fort à une mesure défensive au cas où le PCC décide de muscler son jeu contre les jeux pas assez virils/masculins. 
(Ils ont sorti un évènement en jeu où deux persos masculins confirment qu'ils sont complètement gays, à la grande joie de la communauté du jeu très "animé"-compatible).

----------


## Kriegor

Ah oui, ils ont pas froid aux yeux quand même. Parce que leur compagnie, elle reste chinoise.

----------


## Azerty

Electronic arts/dice viennent d'annoncer les dates d'accès à la beta de battlefield 2042

----------


## Croaker

Leur "business model" cible à 100% la "culture jap d'animation", je veux dire ils font des private jokes incompréhensibles sinon régulièrement. (du genre ref a une réplique d acteurs dans un animé)
C est un peu une question de survie au final pour eux (mais je pense que la taille de la communauté chinoise fan de japanim est déjà bien trop grande pour que le PCC y fasse quelque chose).

----------


## Kriegor

Je ne suis pas sûr que le PCC fasse grand cas de ce que son peuple pense, mais plutôt de ce qu'il devrait penser. Ils ont quand même interdit aux hommes efféminés (aux "tapettes" pour reprendre leurs propres termes) d'apparaitre à la télévision pas plus tard qu'au début du mois, rappelant leurs citoyens à la "confiance dans la culture chinoise" (c-à-d. celle de leur empereur de droit divin).

Et affirmer que tes avatars sont gays dans l'un des plus gros succès chinois tout média confondu juste après que le gouvernement ordonne aux acteurs du jeu vidéo de supprimer de leurs productions "les mauvaises valeurs", citant notamment "l'amour homosexuel", c'est un peu comme dire à Xi Jinping :




bien en face. Je ne suis pas sûr que j'en aurais le cran.

----------


## Croaker

Techniquement, le PCC cible plus des "vrais gens" que le côté animé 2D/3D, et plus précisemment encore les Boys Band Coréens (pour des raisons que j'ai du mal à comprendre, mébon).
Le côté anim, en dehors de la gueguerre entre les acteurs historiques (Tencent surtout) et les nouveaux arrivants, je doute que ça soit très sérieux dans leur préoccupation. (Je crois que Tencent développe des jeux basés sur Persona, dont la thématique réellement dissidente - politiquement - pour le coup devrait faire un peu plus peur aux gouvernants chinois que "la décadence des genres").

Sinon ça y est, la communauté (surtout US, ils sont couché en Asie à cette heure) a lancé son évènement d'anniversaire sur le jeu en review-bombant tous les jeux du studio. Je dirais bien que ce sont des gosses qui se lâchent mais je doute que des gosses aient le pouvoir d'achat pour baleiner (à 150 € par perso).
Il y aurait probablement un jour des leçons à tirer de la dissonance cognitive dans un jeu où les baleines qui aiment le gacha/les tirages financent une toute autre expérience de jeu pour le reste du monde, mais j'ai la flemme.

----------


## Ruvon

*Nightschool Studio* (Oxenfree, Afterparty) été acheté.

Par.

*Netflix*.

https://nightschoolstudio.com/joining-netflix/

----------


## Ruvon

*Prose & Codes*, un jeu de déchiffrage de messages codés, aura une démo pour le Steam Next Fest.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Prose__Codes/






Sortie de *Warp Frontier*, un point&click / SF aux graphismes un peu décalés.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Warp_Frontier/






*Hotel Magnate*, un tycoon d'hôtel, sortira le 5 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Hotel_Magnate/






Le DLC d'*Outer Wilds: Echoes of the Eye* vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...es_of_the_Eye/






*Lemnis Gate*, le FPS / boucle temporelle vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/950180/Lemnis_Gate/

----------


## Baalim

> *Nightschool Studio* (Oxenfree, Afterparty) été acheté.
> 
> Par.
> 
> *Netflix*.
> 
> https://nightschoolstudio.com/joining-netflix/


Quelque part, ce n'est pas complètement déconnant.

----------


## cooly08

> *Nightschool Studio* (Oxenfree, Afterparty) été acheté.
> 
> Par.
> 
> *Netflix*.
> 
> https://nightschoolstudio.com/joining-netflix/


Nôooooooooooon.  :Facepalm: 
Ça veut dire qu'on l'a dans l'os Oxenfree 2 j'imagine.  :Emo:   ::sad:: 

En plus ils ont retiré leur jeu Stranger Things de steam il y a quelques semaines.

On va devoir jouer à Oxenfree 2 en streaming et avoir un abonnement chez eux ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Nôooooooooooon. 
> Ça veut dire qu'on l'a dans l'os Oxenfree 2 j'imagine.  
> 
> En plus ils ont retiré leur jeu Stranger Things de steam il y a quelques semaines.


Pourquoi ils abandonneraient subitement oxenfree 2 ?  ::huh::

----------


## cooly08

J'ai rajouté une phrase entre temps.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai rajouté une phrase entre temps.


Fourbe  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

*Mahokenshi*, le jeu de cartes / stratégie au Japon médiéval fantastique, aura aussi une démo au Steam Next Fest.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1717640/Mahokenshi/






*Steel Assault*, le platformer 2D retro est sorti.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Steel_Assault/






*Phantom Galaxies*, un jeu avec des gros méchas, sortira en 2022.






Le Pixel Heaven 2021 Games Festival, du 8 au 10 octobre, a sélectionné des finalistes à ses récompenses de l'année.



Spoiler Alert! 



BEST ART CATEGORY NOMINEES

PAPETURA

Petums


Atmospheric point & click adventure game, handcrafted entirely out of paper. Little creatures Pape and Tura will face monsters that will try to burn down their beloved paper world.


TAILS OF IRON

Odd Bug Studio / United Label


Set in a grim land plagued by war, Tails of Iron is a hand-drawn RPG Adventure with punishingly brutal combat. As Redgi, heir to the Rat Throne, you must restore your broken Kingdom by banishing the merciless Frog Clan and their ferocious leader, Greenwart. As you explore the deceivingly charming world, you’ll encounter a cast of unique companions, ready to aid you in your adventure. You’ll need all the help you can get, whether that’s new meal recipes or blueprints to forge deadly weapons.



THE MEDIUM

Bloober Team


The Medium is a third-person psychological horror game that features innovative dual-reality gameplay. Players assume the role of Marianne, a medium gifted with several psychic abilities, and explore the real and spirit world both alternatively and simultaneously to uncover a dark mystery masked by disturbing secrets, sinister spirits, and devious puzzles only a medium can solve



BEST AUDIO CATEGORY NOMINEES

PAPETURA

Petums

Atmospheric point & click adventure game, handcrafted entirely out of paper. Little creatures Pape and Tura will face monsters that will try to burn down their beloved paper world.


SNIPER: GHOST WARRIOR CONTRACTS 2


CI Games

Modern warfare shooter set in the Middle East. Play as Raven, Contract Sniper Assassin, as you take out a series of targets across a dramatic single-player campaign. With extreme-range shots exceeding 1000m, gear up for the most challenging entry to the series yet.


THE MEDIUM

Bloober Team

The Medium is a third-person psychological horror game that features innovative dual-reality gameplay. Players assume the role of Marianne, a medium gifted with several psychic abilities, and explore the real and spirit world both alternatively and simultaneously to uncover a dark mystery masked by disturbing secrets, sinister spirits, and devious puzzles only a medium can solve.



BEST GAMEPLAY CATEGORY NOMINEES

AGAINST THE STORM

Eremite Games

Roguelite city builder set in a fantasy world where it never stops raining. As the Queen’s viceroy, you’re tasked with building and managing new settlements inhabited by intelligent beavers, lizards, and humans.



ORBITAL BULLET

Smokestab
Fast paced 360° action-platformer with rogue-lite elements, where all actions take place in a circular pattern. Fight your way through a variety of procedural planets and use body modifications, crafting and heavy weaponry. Kill. Die. Modify.



SNIPER: GHOST WARRIOR CONTRACTS 2

CI Games
Modern warfare shooter set in the Middle East. Play as Raven, Contract Sniper Assassin, as you take out a series of targets across a dramatic single-player campaign. With extreme-range shots exceeding 1000m, gear up for the most challenging entry to the series yet.



BEST STORY CATEGORY NOMINEES

LACUNA

DigiTales

A murder. A hack. A bombing. All it takes to plunge the solar system into war – unless you do something about it. Help CDI agent Neil Conrad make a string of increasingly difficult decisions in this modern dialog-driven adventure set in a gorgeous 2D sci-fi noir universe.



THE MEDIUM

Bloober Team

The Medium is a third-person psychological horror game that features innovative dual-reality gameplay. Players assume the role of Marianne, a medium gifted with several psychic abilities, and explore the real and spirit world both alternatively and simultaneously to uncover a dark mystery masked by disturbing secrets, sinister spirits, and devious puzzles only a medium can solve



THE TALE OF BISTUN

Black Cube Games 

Story-driven action-adventure game inspired by the famous Persian tragic romance “Khosrow and Shirin”. A stone carver with no memory of who he is must traverse blighted lands to discover his identity and the source of a pleading, strangely familiar whisper.



RETRO ROOTS CATEGORY NOMINEES

ELDEST SOULS

Fallen Flag Studio / United Label

Fast-paced and brutally challenging, Eldest Souls is a unique Boss-Rush soulslike experience. In a final act of vengeance, the Old Gods have unleashed a great Desolation upon the world. Mankind's only hope lies with a lone warrior… and his greatsword of pure Obsydian.



LACUNA

DigiTales

A murder. A hack. A bombing. All it takes to plunge the solar system into war – unless you do something about it. Help CDI agent Neil Conrad make a string of increasingly difficult decisions in this modern dialog-driven adventure set in a gorgeous 2D sci-fi noir universe.



OKINAWA RUSH

Sokaikan ltd.

Retro-style arcade platformer with engaging story told with carefully crafted pixel-art cut-scenes. You take on the role of the martial arts master Hiro, Meilin, or Shin as they face off in a desperate fight for their lives against the Black Mantis clan.



BIG FISH GRAND PRIX NOMINEES


LUST FROM BEYOND: M EDITION


MOVIE GAMES LUNARIUM
Descend into madness inspired by H.P. Lovecraft and H.R. Giger. Solve the mystery of esoteric cults. Cross the gate to the blasphemous land of Lusst’ghaa. Lust from Beyond: M Edition is a new, more accessible cut of the fan-favorite survival horror Lust from Beyond. You are Victor Holloway, an antiquarian tormented by visions of a sinister land, where there's no difference between pain and pleasure. To unravel the true meaning of your dreams, you join the esoteric Cult of Ecstasy.


SNIPER: GHOST WARRIOR CONTRACTS 2

CI GAMES
SGW Contracts 2 is a modern warfare shooter set in the Middle East. Play as Raven, Contract Sniper Assassin, as you take out a series of targets across a dramatic single-player campaign. With extreme-range shots exceeding 1000m, gear up for the most challenging entry to the series yet.


THE MEDIUM

The Medium is a third-person psychological horror game that features innovative dual-reality gameplay. Players assume the role of Marianne, a medium gifted with several psychic abilities, and explore the real and spirit world both alternatively and simultaneously to uncover a dark mystery masked by disturbing secrets, sinister spirits, and devious puzzles only a medium can solve.


INDIE GRAND PRIX NOMINEES

AGAINST THE STORM

Eremite Games

Roguelite city builder set in a fantasy world where it never stops raining. As the Queen’s viceroy, you’re tasked with building and managing new settlements inhabited by intelligent beavers, lizards, and humans.


PAPETURA

Petums

Atmospheric point & click adventure game, handcrafted entirely out of paper. Little creatures Pape and Tura will face monsters that will try to burn down their beloved paper world.


TAILS OF IRON

Odd Bug Studio / United Label 

Set in a grim land plagued by war, Tails of Iron is a hand-drawn RPG Adventure with punishingly brutal combat. As Redgi, heir to the Rat Throne, you must restore your broken Kingdom by banishing the merciless Frog Clan and their ferocious leader, Greenwart. As you explore the deceivingly charming world, you’ll encounter a cast of unique companions, ready to aid you in your adventure. You’ll need all the help you can get, whether that’s new meal recipes or blueprints to forge deadly weapons.





Daedalic présente les trois jeux en cours de dev qui auront des démos au Steam Next Fest, du 1er au 7 octobre donc.



Spoiler Alert! 





> Life of Delta 
> 
> In the point & click adventure Life of Delta, a small robot named Delta tries to survive in a post-apocalyptic world and goes on a journey to find his friend. On his travels he meets a host of interesting characters and faces countless challenges. Players solve puzzles, play mini games and interact with the characters.
> 
> The announcement trailer: https://youtu.be/vIwGQWeox1w
> 
> 
> Wildcat Gun Machine
> 
> ...








Sortie en Early Access de *Maritime Ceiling*, un jeu de pirates.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...itime_Calling/






Sortie de *Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot: The First Cases*, jeu d'enquête / point&click.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_First_Cases/

----------


## cooly08

> Fourbe


 :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

Toujours pour le Steam Next Fest, on y verra la démo d'*Unexplored 2* sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...farers_Legacy/






Et de *Trifox*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1211240/Trifox/






Des nouvelles du futur *casque VR* de Valve.

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...mvr-file-dive/



Le *Microsoft Store* intègre maintenant... l'*Epic Game Store*.

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-st...ic-and-amazon/

----------


## cooly08

MS + EGS. Oh la vache. Ce Frankenstein.

Le MS Store : la porte de l'enfer. 
L'EGS : l'enfer.

Bon c'est useless au final hein. Surtout qu'apparemment le nouvel MS Store gère effectivement les app win32 mais ne gère par leur mise à jour. Donc bon.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

9 minutes de gameplay pour le jeu d'action-plateformes *Steel Assault*, sorti aujourd'hui sur PC, Switch :

https://www.ign.com/videos/the-first...sault-gameplay




Bande-annonce de lancement pour le jeu de ... joute ? ... multi local *Unicorns on Unicycles*, sorti sur Steam et téléphones portables aujourd'hui :

https://www.ign.com/videos/unicorns-...launch-trailer




*NeuroNet: Mendax Proxy* est un jeu de gestion de science-fiction "à la Reigns", prévu pour 2022 sur Steam. Un démo jouable sera disponible entre le 1er et le 7 Octobre pour le Steam Next Fest :

https://www.pcgamer.com/guide-the-ci...yberpunk-city/




Comment améliorer l'une des boutiques en ligne les plus pourries ? Et bien le *Microsoft Store* a choisi de rendre disponible des boutiques en ligne tierces. Les premières seront celles d'Amazon et de l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-st...ic-and-amazon/

*Diplomacy is Not an Option* est un jeu de stratégie/tower defense prévu pour Janvier 2022. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/diplomacy-is...ption-preview/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Not_an_Option/




Certains joueurs, bien que satisfaisants à la configuration minimale pour jouer à *Diablo 2: Resurrected*, ne peuvent lancer le jeu. Blizzard a annoncé que cela prendrait quelques jours pour fixer le problème :

https://www.pcgamer.com/diablo-2-res...ays-for-a-fix/

Le DLC Hour of the Witch pour *Dead by Daylight* contiendra non un nouveau méchant mais une nouvelle survivante, une sorcière donc et sortira en Octobre :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...-mikaela-reid/




*Apex Legends* a confirmé la tenue d'un event Apex Chronicles qui concernera l'histoire du personnage BloodHound :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-bl...onicles-event/

Nouvelle carte pour le mode Zombies de *Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War* (C'est pas celui de cette année, c'est celui de l'année dernière) :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-bl...-map-forsaken/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle carte deathmatch, Malevento, pour *Overwatch* (pas le 2, le premier), aujourd'hui :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-malvento-deatmatch-map/




Les références à Jeff Kaplan sont retirées d'*Overwatch 2*, même si son nom n'a été cité dans aucune controverse histoire de harcélement :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-2-jef...ences-removed/

*People Can Fly* (Outriders), va commencer à faire des jeux AA. L'idée est de sortir un jeu par an à partir de 2024 :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-in-new-genres

Les tests pour le *Xbox Game Pass Cloud* sur les XBox ont commencé :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/le...xbox-insiders/

Les insiders ont reçu un code pour inviter un pote au prochain test de *Halo Infinite* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/ha...u-flight-test/





La version 5.5.0 de *Splatoon 2* sera déployée demain :

https://www.destructoid.com/splatoon...eptember-2021/

Mise à jour pour le mod *Fallout Miami* pour Fallout 4 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/fallout-m...in-new-update/




*Netflix* continue dans le jeu vidéo en achetant Night School Studio (Oxenfree). Oxenfree 2 est toujours en développement :

https://www.gamesradar.com/netflix-b...school-studio/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (et un brevet), *Sony* dévoilera bientôt la possibilité de streamer des jeux PS5 sur PS4 ou PC, probablement via le PS Now :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s4-via-ps-now/

Il y a les tricheurs sur *Kalof Warzone*, mais il y a aussi les joueurs qui quittent sans pénalité leurs équipes quand ils sentent qu'ils ne gagnent pas (sans déconner, ça existe depuis quand les battle royales par équipe ?) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fr.../1100-6496649/

Le jeu de golf-exploration *A Little Golf Journey* sortira le 14 Octobre sur PC et Switch :

https://www.thegamer.com/a-little-go...ntendo-switch/




Le survival-city-builder du futur *Sphere - Flying Cities* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 14 Octobre aussi :

https://www.thegamer.com/scifi-cityb...-release-date/




RB-D2, le développeur de *Project Wingman* tease une prochaine mise à jour :

https://www.thegamer.com/project-wingman-teases-update/





Où ça parle de la maturité de *Temtem* par rapport à Pokemon :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-adults-temtem/
https://www.thegamer.com/temtem-cipa...emon-problems/

La *Thaïlande* reconnait l'esport comme un sport (ce qui aide beaucoup pour le statut des professionnels) :

https://www.thegamer.com/official-thailand-esports/

*Nintendo* a sondé ses joueurs pour connaitre le jeu le plus "excitant" de son dernier Direct. C'est Metroid Dread :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-fa...metroid-dread/

*Scorn* kickstarté en 2015, devenu une exclusivité XBox (et PC), est retardé à 2022 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14681...-repoussee.htm

Une présentation *Gemdrops Direct* aura lieu le 4 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/gemd...-for-october-4

Le hack'n slash *METAL DOGS*, actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam, sortira sur PS4 et Switch cet hiver :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/meta...ch-this-winter

Les jeux gratuits du Xbox Live Gold pour Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/xbox...2021-announced



Bande-annonce et infos diverses et variées pour *Pokemon Legends: Arceus*, qui sortira le 28 Janvier 2022 sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/poke...bilife-village

----------


## KOUB

Bandes-annonces et infos diverses pour les remasters *Pokemon Brilliant Diamond et Shining Pearl*, qui sortiront le 19 Novembre sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/poke...re-and-poffins







7 minutes de gameplay pour *Alan Wake Remastered* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ke-remastered/




Le FPS compétitif à boucle temporelle *Lemnis Gate* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tim...ate-is-out-now




Le Halo/Portal *Splitgate* a reçu une mise à jour hier :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-gets-mantling

*Netflix* a sorti 3 jeux supplémentaires pour ses abonnés en Pologne, en Espagne et en Italie. Ce sont des jeux casuals, comme on dit dans le service marketing, à savoir Shooting Hoops, Teeter (Up), et Card Blast :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...taly-and-spain

*Square Enix* a donné son programme de présentation pour le Tokyo Game Show 2021 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...alaxy-and-more

https://www.jp.square-enix.com/tgs21/eu_na/stream/

Le support de la Dolby Vision sera disponible sur XBox Series ce Jeudi :

https://www.polygon.com/22697096/dol...-x-s-hdr-games

----------


## KOUB

*Phantom Galaxies* est un jeu à NFT prévu sur consoles et PC pour 2022 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/28/a...i-fi-nft-game/




Le studio *Fast Travel Games*, spécialisé dans les jeux VR, ouvre une branche éditoriale qui sera menée par un ancien de Mojang :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/28/f...ublishing-arm/

*Marvel’s Avengers* sera sur le XBox Game Pass le 30 Septembre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/28/m...-september-30/

L'extension de *Outer Wilds*, Echoes of the Eye, est sortie aujourd'hui :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tie-47960.html




Comme l'ont dit des gens bien informés, les bêtas de *Battlefield 2042* commenceront le 6 Octobre pour ceux l'ayant précommandé et le 8 Octobre pour les autres. Les configurations requises sont aussi dans l'article :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...042-47959.html




Quelques informations sur le lore d'*Elex 2*, toujours en développement pour PC, et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://gamerant.com/elex-2-new-old-...-story-aliens/

Le gouvernement de *Nouvelle-Galles du Sud* offre de nouvelles réductions d'impôts aux développeurs de jeux vidéo :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ame-developers

Benjamin Mendy a été retiré de *FIFA 22*, mais sa carte est toujours disponible dans les lootboxes du mode FUT :

https://www.thegamer.com/benjamin-me...moved-fifa-22/

Le jeu d'évasion-schmup *Yurukill: The Calumniation Games*, prévu pour le printemps 2022 sur PlayStation, Switch et PC, a une nouvelle bande-annonce :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/yuru...teaser-trailer




*Fortnite* a presque doublé le nombre de points d'XP reçus pour la complétion de quêtes journalières ou de storyline :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-season-update

*Nauticrawl: 20,000 Atmospheres* est un jeu de simulation - casse-tête sorti sur PC et iOS il y a quelques jours :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rrifying-dials




100.000 exemplaires de *Potion Craft* écoulés en une semaine :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050843221.html

Un million de *PS5* vendues au Royaume-Uni :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050843225.html

----------


## KOUB

Du cul du cul du cul. Succubus. Du cul du cul du cul. 5 Octobre. Du cul du cul du cul. GOG et Steam. Du cul du cul du cul (Nan mais empiler des bébés morts a pas marché avec Agony, ils doivent bien espérer en vendre des caisses avec du cul) :

https://nofrag.com/encore-plus-de-cul-pour-succubus/




L'upgrade de la compilation Aladdin/Lion King vers la nouvelle *Disney Classic Games Collection* coutera 10$ :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...aystation-xbox





*Danganronpa Decadence*, la collection comprenant les 3 premiers Danganronpa et l'épisode Ultimate Summer Camp, sortira le 3 Décembre sur Switch. Danganronpa S: Ultimate Summer Camp comprend par contre des microtransactions et des mécaniques de gatcha qui semblent combinées à un grinding de l'enfer :

https://www.destructoid.com/danganro...ctions-summer/

Le jeu d'horreur-puzzle *In Sound Mind* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et XBox Series :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sou...rit-traumatise




Le MMORPG *New World* est donc sorti. Et ça se passe pas mal avec déjà un pic à 700.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam (à 650.000, c'était le 5ème jeu le plus joué sur Steam depuis toujours). Devant le succès, les serveurs galèrent évidemment un peu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/as-new-world...50000-players/
https://www.pcgamer.com/amazons-new-...-finally-live/
https://www.gamesradar.com/new-world...eam-game-ever/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ammoth-launch/
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ama...are-struggling
https://kotaku.com/new-world-players...-ov-1847763621

Il est d'ailleurs impossible de mettre "Bezos" dans son pseudo. Et le jeu ne permet pas de nager mais de marcher au fond de l'eau :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/you...s-in-new-world
https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-wo...lk-underwater/

Le Metal Gear parodique *UnMetal* est sorti aujourd'hui sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/unm...-gear-debarque

Où le fondateur de *Vodeo Games* (Beast Breaker), Asher Vollmer, parle de son organisation du développement :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...r-s-new-studio

Le mod Dark Souls Style Execution rajoute la possibilité de backstab et une contre-attaque au gameplay de *The Witcher 3* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-w...bat-mechanics/

https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/m...ab=description

La mise à jour 1.4.0 de *Monster Hunter Stories 2: Wings of Ruin* sera déployée le 30 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/mons...railer-details




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Banjo-Tooie, Killer Instinct et Diddy Kong Racing arriveraient après le premier batch de jeux N64 sur le Switch Online :

https://gamerant.com/diddy-kong-racing-switch-online/

Il est possible de récupérer votre vieux perso de Diablo 2 pour jouer à *Diablo 2: Resurrected* :

https://gamerant.com/diablo-2-resurr...ld-characters/

La campagne kickstarter pour le manga *The Witcher: Ronin* a atteint les 800.000 dollars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-witcher-...-crowdfunding/





C'est toujours la pénurie de ... Cartes Pokémon :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-tcg...kemart-robbed/

2 traders sont mis en examen pour avoir profité de l'affaire *GameStonk* pour frauder :

https://www.thegamer.com/gamestop-tr...ged-fraud-sec/

Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact* review-bombent sur Google Play parce que l'événement de l'anniversaire était tout pourri. En même temps miHoYo a d'autres chats à fouetter pour le moment avec les restrictions en Chine :

https://www.gamesradar.com/genshin-i...acklash-peaks/

*Samsung* veut copier les structures neuronales et les structures mémorielles d'un cerveau humain dans un (gros) SSD :

https://www.pcgamer.com/samsung-copy...hic-computing/

----------


## Croaker

> Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact* review-bombent sur Google Play parce que l'événement de l'anniversaire était tout pourri. En même temps miHoYo a d'autres chats à fouetter pour le moment avec les restrictions en Chine :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/genshin-i...acklash-peaks/


Le seul truc que je ne comprends pas dans l'article, c'est ce qu'ils cherchent à obtenir en gueulant comme ça?
Ils croient qu'une boîte chinoise va pâtir d'une baisse de réputation sur les réseaux (via perte de valeur à la bourse, tout ça) ? C'est pas les US hein.
Enfin bon, j'espère que ça les amuse au moins mais je ne suis pas sûr en fait.
Par contre, quitter le jeu et arrêter de dépenser de l'argent dedans, ça ne les a pas effleuré l'esprit pour la plupart. Une nouvelle étape dans le FOMO et le déni de réalité je suppose.

----------


## Baalim

> Le support de la Dolby Vision sera disponible sur XBox Series ce Jeudi :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22697096/dol...-x-s-hdr-games
> 
> https://youtu.be/c_O9bSc-iDU



Ahh bordayl, j'ai passé près d'une heure hier à fouiller les réglages de la télé pour voir comment l'activer sur la series x.  ::sad::

----------


## cooly08

Un conseil de Doc TB :









https://twitter.com/d0cTB/status/1443174238060486656

La suite sur son compte twitter.

----------


## Ruvon

::O:  J'ai bien fait de tout changer en décembre...

La totalité du thread en un seul bloc :

Thread by @d0cTB on Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App

Astuce au passage qui ne fera pas plaisir aux patrons : Même si vous avez Twitter bloqué au taf, Thread Reader App vous permet de lire tous les tweets, et même de voir les images et les vidéos intégrées  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est pas moi qui vous l'ai dit  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

Et beh, heureusement que j'ai chatté sur une 3080 la semaine dernière  ::O:  Mon PC est full à jour.

----------


## Bibik

Et puis vus les prix prohibitifs des cartes graphiques, le mieux c'est de passer en mode "_patient gamer_" (ou full indé) et de jouer la sobriété. Ma rx480 va encore tourner longtemps  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Et puis vus les prix prohibitifs des cartes graphiques, le mieux c'est de passer en mode "_patient gamer_" (ou full indé) et de jouer la sobriété. Ma rx480 va encore tourner longtemps


Autre solution: Geforce Now ou Xbox Cloud, voir Stadia, pour jouer en streaming. N'importe quel PC, même bureautique, supporte ça, pourvu que la connexion internet soit correcte. ça peut être une bonne solution en attendant.

Mais ça fait un peu peur ce thread Twitter, car tout cela aura des impacts au-delà du marché du PC seul...

----------


## S0da

> Un conseil de Doc TB :
> 
> https://twitter.com/d0cTB/status/1443174238060486656
> 
> La suite sur son compte twitter.


 ::cry:: 




> Autre solution: Geforce Now ou Xbox Cloud, voir Stadia, pour jouer en streaming. N'importe quel PC, même bureautique, supporte ça, *pourvu que la connexion internet soit correcte*. ça peut être une bonne solution en attendant.


 :Emo: 

Le p'tit portable que je viens de commander va peut-être devoir durer plus longtemps que prévu...  ::unsure:: 

C'est plus du Patient Gaming que je vais faire mais du Necro Gaming...  ::sad:: 

Voire pire, du Console Gam..., nan, j'espère ne pas aller jusque là  ::wacko::

----------


## Ruvon

Bon, j'ai vomi des arcs en ciel en lisant tout ça, je vous donne la traduction du pitch de* The Sandbox*, une sorte de Second Life en gros pixels et en vrai pognon sur la blockchain.



Spoiler Alert! 





> Entre immobilier virtuel et parc d'attractions, La Sandbox adhère pleinement à l'idée du métavers, cet espace numérique partagé et continu où les mondes et les héros se rencontrent pour créer de la magie aux couleurs de l'arc-en-ciel.
> 
> Le Metaverse Sandbox offre aux joueurs et aux créateurs une plateforme décentralisée et intuitive pour créer des mondes 3D immersifs et des expériences de jeu, et pour stocker, échanger et monétiser les créations en toute sécurité grâce à des NFT sur la blockchain. 
> 
> Ce modèle "play-to-earn" donne aux joueurs la véritable propriété de tout ce qu'ils collectent dans le jeu, leur permettant de l'échanger avec d'autres joueurs (y compris en dehors du jeu sur d'autres sites web), de le transférer à d'autres joueurs, ou même de le revendre !
> 
> Les joueurs peuvent également s'engager dans la destination de divertissement de premier ordre où les partenaires incluent The Walking Dead, Avenged Sevenfold, The Smurfs, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Atari, *CryptoKitties* et bien d'autres, où ils peuvent vivre des expériences virtuelles telles que des jeux, des performances en direct et des expériences sociales.






CryptoKitties est un terme qui me terrifie pour tout ce qu'il pourrait impliquer  :Sweat: 

Ah, et aussi, quand on arrive sur le site, on est accueilli par un Snoop Dogg en Voxel. Faut pas être cardiaque.

https://www.sandbox.game/en/



Nouveau trailer pour *UNDECEMBER*, ce qui tombe bien puisqu'on est encore en septembre.






Sortie de *A YEAR OF SPRINGS*, visual novel.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...AR_OF_SPRINGS/

----------


## Ruvon

Kamoulox en approche : *Ian Fleming*, le créateur de James Bond, sera représenté dans un jeu vidéo.

Ce sera dans le tant attendu *John Carter, Warlord of Mars*, prévu pour 2022.

https://jcwom.com/world-renowned-spy...arlord-of-mars

Je ne vous mets pas le trailer, je ne vous veut pas tant de mal que ça, même à Baalim.



*Space Punks*, le looter shooter F2P auquel tout le monde joue depuis sa sortie  ::ninja::  a une mise à jour sur la personnalisation des armes.






Nouveau trailer pour *Toy Soldiers HD* (oui, le remake du vieux) qui devait sortir demain et qui sortira en fait le 21 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...y_Soldiers_HD/






C'est le 13ème anniversaire de *GoG* qui tente de faire diversion de la polémique Hitman en proposant des promos.

Et le retour de *Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain*.

Et des deux *Elvira* !  ::lol:: 

https://www.gog.com/news/join_gogs_2...iversary_party





Il va y avoir un tournoi le 1er octobre à Reykjavik avec 10 000 balles pour l'équipe qui gagne pour *The Machines Arena*, un Top Down Shooter PVP en 4v4 (parfois, je ne comprends pas une lettre de ce que j'écris  ::ninja::  ) qui doit sortir bientôt.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...achines_Arena/

https://www.themachinesarena.com/championship2021



*Dap*, le horror-action-aventure "mononokesque" d'après le communiqué de presse, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1372210/Dap/






Tout comme *Skeletal Avenger*, le roguelite / hack&slash aux graphismes... discutables.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...letal_Avenger/






Le prochain Gas Station Simulator s'appelle *Garage Flipper*. Pas la peine de vous faire un dessin, c'est polonais, c'est PlayWay.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...arage_Flipper/

----------


## Ruvon

Mais avant ça, on aura droit à *Ship Graveyard Simulator*, dont le prologue gratuit sort le 7 octobre. Par les mêmes, forcément : c'est le même jeu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ator_Prologue/






*Echo Generation*, jeu d'aventure en voxel avec combats en tour par tout, sortira le 21 octobre sur le Game Pass, sur Steam plus tard.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ho_Generation/






*The Cycle: Frontier* sera un free-to-play PvPvE first-person shooter et son playtest commence demain (accès à demander sur Steam).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ycle_Frontier/






*Atari* veut vous vendre les mêmes jeux 70 ans plus tard, avec *Centipede: Recharged* et *Black Widow: Recharged*. Suivront *Asteroids: Recharged* et *Breakout: Recharged*. Je repère un pattern là.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ede_Recharged/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...dow_Recharged/






*Chaturbate* va concurrencer *Twitch* puisqu'il est maintenant possible d'y streamer du jeu vidéo. Pas n'importe lesquels, vous vous doutez bien puisque vous connaissez le concept du site. Vous me direz quels jeux sont concernés, il faut un compte pour les voir  ::ninja:: 

https://kotaku.com/watch-out-twitch-...els-1847766918



Le prologue de *Punk Wars* (stratégie / tour par tour / punk à chien du turfu) sortira le 12 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Wars_Prologue/



*RFM*, ce n'est pas qu'une station de radio, c'est aussi un roguelike en temps réel pausable.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1656050/RFM/

----------


## Maximelene

> Tout comme *Skeletal Avenger*, le roguelite / hack&slash aux graphismes... discutables.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...letal_Avenger/
> 
> https://youtu.be/ShNf713b5IY


C'est juste du low-poly. Soyez gentils avec les développeurs indépendants qui ne peuvent pas se permettre plus.  :Emo: 

Siouplé.  :Emo:

----------


## Stelarc

> Autre solution: Geforce Now ou Xbox Cloud, voir Stadia, pour jouer en streaming. N'importe quel PC, même bureautique, supporte ça, pourvu que la connexion internet soit correcte. ça peut être une bonne solution en attendant.
> 
> Mais ça fait un peu peur ce thread Twitter, car tout cela aura des impacts au-delà du marché du PC seul...


Autre solution, se contenter de ce que l'on a et régler ses jeux en fonction. Genre vous allez tous soudainement avoir besoin d'une 3080/3090 ? J'ai juste changé de proc/CM/RAM l'année dernière et je garde ma Vega 56 acheté en 2018 pour un bon moment.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est juste du low-poly. Soyez gentils avec les développeurs indépendants qui ne peuvent pas se permettre plus. 
> 
> Siouplé.


De toute façon les joueurs n'ont que des 1080  ::ninja:: 

Et puis c'est un style... si le jeu est bien ça ne me dérange pas  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Autre solution, se contenter de ce que l'on a et régler ses jeux en fonction.


C'est bien gentil comme solution, mais "ce qu'on a" ça peut dater d'il y a plus que 3 ans, et ne plus suffire. Personnellement, je n'atteins même plus la configuration minimale de certaines nouvelles sorties (Deathloop, par exemple). Si je n'avais pas ma Xbox à côté, je ne pourrais plus jouer aux nouveautés un peu exigeantes (et du coup je ne peux pas jouer à Deathloop  :Emo: ).

Bref, si tes conseils se résument à "pour moi ça va, donc pour vous ça doit forcément aller aussi", c'est pas la peine.  :;):

----------


## Illynir

T'es trop vieux pour ces conneries de toute façon, grandis un peu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Oui tata.  :Emo: 

Ces propos étaient en substance les derniers mots que m'ont dit ma tante peu avant son décès. Oui, je suis joyeux aujourd'hui.  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Ce n'est pas dans mes projets d'aller saluer ta tata là ou elle est dans l'immédiat en tout cas.  ::ninja:: 

Mais je vois que tu me souhaites beaucoup de bien en tout cas.  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

C'est tout ce que tu mérites pour ce genre de propos.  ::ninja:: 

PS : c'est une blague. Et ma tata ne méritait pas ça non plus. Peace & love. Des bisous.

----------


## Croaker

Le compter twitter japonais de Genshin a été envahi de troll alors que c'était l'un des seuls lieux où la guerre de l'anniversaire n'avait pas lieu (les japonais sont polis, ils trollent sur les forums et pas sur twitter généralement).

Ce qui s'est passé, c'est qu'un personnage d'un artwork faisait un geste légèrement tendancieux de la main (rendu célèbre par les féministes coréennes sont le nom de Megalia, mais bon il est célèbre en France aussi).
Du coup, ils ont effacé le dessin et demandé en urgence à l'artiste de redessiner la main.  ::lol:: 



(le twit est celui d'une fille qui demande pourquoi le dessin a été effacé et changé).

Quand ça veut pas...  ::P: 

(Prochain épisode, le TGS ce week end, avec tous les trolls américains dans les chats).

----------


## Baalim

> De toute façon les joueurs n'ont que des 1080 
> 
> Et puis c'est un style... si le jeu est bien ça ne me dérange pas


Et ça commence d'ailleurs à les ennuyer un petit peu de n'avoir qu'une 1080  :tired: 

En même temps, vu que je suis un sale consoleux, ça devrait rester supportable.

----------


## Kriegor

> Ce qui s'est passé, c'est qu'un personnage d'un artwork faisait un geste légèrement tendancieux de la main (rendu célèbre par les féministes coréennes sont le nom de Megalia, mais bon il est célèbre en France aussi).
> Du coup, ils ont effacé le dessin et demandé en urgence à l'artiste de redessiner la main.


Il est adorable son design en tout cas.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

Longue vidéo de "présentation" de *Hedon*, le FPS retro fait sur GZDOOM bien plus profond que la représentation du corps de l'héroïne ne le laisse penser à première vue.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...don_Bloodrite/






*Lone McLonegan : A Western Adventure* a une démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ern_Adventure/






Tout comme le jeu d'horreur dans le folklore japonais *Ikai*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1315210/Ikai/



C'est aussi le cas de *Last Days of Lazarus*, jeu d'enquête / horreur.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/last-...us-alpha-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ys_of_Lazarus/



*Juggler's Tale*, le jeu d'aventure de marionnette est sorti aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Jugglers_Tale/






C'est la saison des démos, et c'est au tour de *Blast Brigade vs. the Evil Legion of Dr. Cread*, action-platformer cartoonesque, de vous montrer la sienne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_of_Dr_Cread/









> je suis un sale consoleux


Si ma signature n'était pas déjà pleine, j'y rajouterais cet aveu  :tired:

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est bien gentil comme solution, mais "ce qu'on a" ça peut dater d'il y a plus que 3 ans, et ne plus suffire. Personnellement, je n'atteins même plus la configuration minimale de certaines nouvelles sorties (Deathloop, par exemple). Si je n'avais pas ma Xbox à côté, je ne pourrais plus jouer aux nouveautés un peu exigeantes (et du coup je ne peux pas jouer à Deathloop ).
> 
> Bref, si tes conseils se résument à "pour moi ça va, donc pour vous ça doit forcément aller aussi", c'est pas la peine.


Oh moi je ne conseille rien du tout, je constate. Toi par contre niveau conseil tu repasseras. ::ninja:: 

Et sinon plutôt que de gober les config minimale et recommandée, tu testes le jeu et tu vois comment ça se comporte sur ta machine mais après si tu préfères ta console qu'est-ce que j'y peux.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> la représentation du corps de l'héroïne


Au moins il y a un effort, elle a pas l'air d'être la salope classique sans organes internes et une colonne vertébrale cassée.

----------


## Maximelene

> Oh moi je ne conseille rien du tout, je constate. Toi par contre niveau conseil tu repasseras.


Oui bien-sûr, quand tu dis "contentez-vous de ce que vous avez", ce n'est *évidemment* pas un conseil, juste un constat.  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon figures toi que grâce à la magie d'internet (et à des gens au propos bien plus pertinent que le tiens), je peux m'assurer du fait que ma config ne suffit effectivement pas (et de loin, surtout vu l’optimisation foireuse de la version PC).

Mais merci pour tes précieux conseils, je pense que je n'aurais pas pu faire sans (surtout quand ils éludent le fond de mon propos : que se contenter de baisser les graphismes ne suffit pas forcément, puisque tout le monde n'est pas dans la même situation que toi, mais ça serait dommage de comprendre ce que dit ton interlocuteur après tout).  :;): 

Bref, on est contents que ta config te suffise.  :;):

----------


## Tahia

> Oui bien-sûr, quand tu dis "contentez-vous de ce que vous avez", ce n'est *évidemment* pas un conseil, juste un constat. 
> 
> Sinon figures toi que grâce à la magie d'internet (et à des gens au propos bien plus pertinent que le tiens), je peux m'assurer du fait que ma config ne suffit effectivement pas (et de loin, surtout vu l’optimisation foireuse de la version PC).
> 
> Mais merci pour tes précieux conseils, je pense que je n'aurais pas pu faire sans (surtout quand ils éludent le fond de mon propos : que se contenter de baisser les graphismes ne suffit pas forcément, puisque tout le monde n'est pas dans la même situation que toi, mais ça serait dommage de comprendre ce que dit ton interlocuteur après tout). 
> 
> Bref, on est contents que ta config te suffise. 
> PS : oui, je suis méprisant. Mais au-cas où tu ne l'aurais pas encore pigé, ça l'est tout autant de venir répondre à des gens qui parlent d'une pénurie de matos "vous avez qu'à faire sans, moi j'y arrive bien", en ignorant délibérément que ta situation n'est pas forcément celle des autres.


Depuis quand tu te justifies pour être méprisant ? ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Tu noteras que depuis, j'ai supprimé le PS. Tu m'as surpris dans un moment de faiblesse.  ::ninja:: 

Ça rime.

----------


## Tahia

> Tu noteras que depuis, j'ai supprimé le PS. Tu m'as surpris dans un moment de faiblesse. 
> 
> Ça rime.


Je me disais bien !

----------


## Kriegor

Suite à la sortie toute récente toute pimpante de Steel Assault sur Steam et sur Switch, vous avez peut-être été refroidi par le test de Gamekult, qui en a profité pour signer une des préfaces les plus nazes que j'ai pu lire dans un article de jeux vidéo, réaffirmant leur haine coutumière des racines du média. Mais des gens biens, c'est-à-dire des gosses de riches, pas des pouilleux, en ont donné presque sans surprise un retour très différent. Je pense notamment à The Electric Underground et à Iconoclast. 

Alors voilà, je dis pas qu'il faut l'acheter ou pas, à vous de voir où vous vous situez (j'anticipe votre interrogation première : il n'y a que 20 succès à débloquer), mais pour ma part, je vais le lancer confiant.

----------


## Maximelene

> Suite à la sortie toute récente toute pimpante de Steel Assault sur Steam et sur Switch, vous avez peut-être été refroidi par le test de Gamekult, qui en a profité pour signer une des préfaces les plus nazes que j'ai pu lire dans un article de jeux vidéo, réaffirmant leur haine coutumière des racines du média.





> Parmi toutes les préconceptions les plus énervantes du jeu vidéo, la glorification des salles d’arcade est sans doute l’une des plus récurrentes. Hauts lieux du skill et temple du mérite pour beaucoup de nostalgiques, elles furent surtout l’endroit où les gosses de riches pouvaient engloutir la fortune de leurs parents pour voir la fin de Shadow Dancer. Car pour un Daigo qui passait sa journée à casser des bouches avec un seul crédit, on ne compte plus tous ces optimistes qui s’attaquaient au dernier shmup à la mode avec le sourire aux lèvres et l’assurance de payer grassement les actionnaires de Taito ou SEGA. Puisque personne n’a jamais fini Radiant Silvergun en un crédit du premier coup, il faut se rendre à l’évidence : les salles d’arcade n’étaient pas des lieux mettant en avant le mérite et le talent, mais la profondeur des poches des joueurs. En proposant un run and gun à l’ancienne qui se revendique ouvertement de l’arcade, les développeurs de Steel Assault ont surtout recréé l’expérience de l’enfant qui rentre dans une salle avec seulement dix francs sur lui et meurt en cinq minutes. Si vous aussi, vous avez été ce marmot, vous savez que ce ne sont pas de bons souvenirs.


Ah j'avoue, c'est tranché comme opinion (et probablement très controversé).  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

En même temps, même si j'ai également tiqué sur l'intro, je me rappelle aussi la tonne de pièces que j'ai pu mettre dans bad dudes vs dragoninja et consorts.

Il y a peut-être un peu de vrai là-dedans.

Cela dit, le jeu donne envie malgré les critiques.

----------


## Higgins

J'adore les jeux d'arcade d'un amour vrai, mais il faut bien avouer que c'était un business basé sur la fils-de-puterie destinée à faire cracher les pièces aux gamins. Les morts injustes et les pics de difficulté étaient monnaie courante.
C'est pas compliqué, il suffit de lancer Magician Lord qui ferait hurler de rage le plus zen des moines tibétains même avec des crédits infinis.
Les jeux vidéos, c'est un piège à cons depuis le début!

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah j'avoue, c'est tranché comme opinion (et probablement très controversé).


/mauvaise foi ON

GK : "Ouin ouin les salles d'arcade c'était pour extorquer de l'argent aux gosses. Vite, un sprite a changé de couleur sur Fortnite et Genshin Impact a un nouveau perso, sortons une news".

/mauvaise foi OFF  ::ninja:: 



*SAMUDRA*, un jeu d'aventure sous-marin, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1116260/SAMUDRA/






*DarKnot*, survival-horror, a une démo. Quelle surprise.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1371560/DarKnot/

----------


## Tahia

> J'adore les jeux d'arcade d'un amour vrai, mais il faut bien avouer que c'était un business basé sur la fils-de-puterie destinée à faire cracher les pièces aux gamins. Les morts injustes et les pics de difficulté étaient monnaie courante.
> C'est pas compliqué, il suffit de lancer Magician Lord qui ferait hurler de rage le plus zen des moines tibétains même avec des crédits infinis.
> Les jeux vidéos, c'est un piège à cons depuis le début!


Bof, je mettais une pièce que dans ceux que je pouvais finir personnellement, à savoir les jeux de gun comme Times Crysis et le shoot'em up Raiden fighters. Le reste je laissais aux pigeons, les regarder rager me suffisait. ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

"Puisque personne n’a jamais fini Radiant Silvergun en un crédit du premier coup, il faut se rendre à l’évidence : les salles d’arcade n’étaient pas des lieux mettant en avant le mérite et le talent"

-> Puisque personne n'a jamais terminé Dark Souls sans mourir du premier coup (incontournable comparaison avec DS), il faut se rendre à l'évidence : Dark Souls ne met pas en avant le mérite et le talent.
-> Puisque personne n'a jamais terminé un 18 trous dans le PAR du premier coup, il faut se rendre à l'évidence : le golf ne met pas en avant le mérite et le talent.
-> Puisque personne n'a jamais eu son bac sans apprendre, il faut se rendre à l'évidence : les études ne mettent pas en avant le mérite et le talent.

Oui, il faut pratiquer pour être bon. C'est trop ouf. Et oui, ça peut être un souvenir très très plaisant, ne leur en déplaise. Ensuite on pourra débattre du coût de l'heure de jeu dans une salle d'arcade dans les années 90 (ce n'était pas le passe-temps le moins coûteux, mais pas le plus coûteux non plus), mais l'angle pris par le paragraphe en question est différent. L'auteur profite de ce test de Steel Assault pour délivrer son mépris profond (et trop récurrent) pour ces vieux game design, d'une manière que je trouve ni subtile, ni pertinente.

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond, par contre tu feras gaffe, tes comparaisons sont absolument foireuses, on dirait un truc que j'aurais pu écrire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Nouvel article et thread twitter sur South China Morning Post sur les "nouvelles réglementations" en vigueur en Chine et le genre de jeux que ça va cibler. (spoiler: les concurrents directs de NetEase et Tencent, co rédacteurs des règles sont directement ciblés)







Un article d'avant l'été sur l'historique du marché Chinois :
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Ca...aming-industry

J'ai vraiment l'impression que la Chine c'est une sorte de Far West économique, où les boites utilisent le Shériff (le PCC) pour se taper dans les pattes.

----------


## Hige

> Le seul truc que je ne comprends pas dans l'article, c'est ce qu'ils cherchent à obtenir en gueulant comme ça?
> Ils croient qu'une boîte chinoise va pâtir d'une baisse de réputation sur les réseaux (via perte de valeur à la bourse, tout ça) ?


Et la réponse est oui, ça marche très bien. MiHoYo a déjà craqué sur la pression des joueurs plus d'une fois, la plus connue étant un event sur la version globale d'Honkai Impact que les joueurs chinois n'avaient pas eu ( source ), ces derniers ont gueulé tellement fort que l'event a sauté sur la version globale, les joueurs chinois ont eu 10 rolls en apologems et les joueurs global ont à peine eu de quoi faire un roll. Et aussi, un taré s'est pointé au siège de MiHoYo pour planter des gens ( source ).

La communauté gacha en Chine est ultra toxique, entre le harcèlement des devs et/ou des VA pour diverses raisons et le tribalisme haineux ( la guéguerre entre Arknights, Girls Frontline et Azur Lane par exemple )...

----------


## Croaker

Oui, je connais l'histoire avec les "lapins".
J'ai vu qu'ils ont débloqué des cadeaux (préalablement prévu comme "à vendre") très probablement en urgence pour aller jusqu'au W.E.

Mais comme tu l'écris, le gain en question est dérisoire, j'ai l'impression que la fracture est plus grande que ça (Genshin est très célèbre pour le côté très radin de son gacha, je ne saurais dire si Honkai est vraiment mieux), et les gens semblent attendre un "changement de politique" (=alignement sur d'autres gachas) très très improbable.
Je veux dire, 10 rolls quand il en faut 70 à 180 pour un perso... (surtout que là, c'est Kokomi et que presque personne n'en veut)

Fake edit, j'avais pas vu que ça review bombe tous les jeux de tous les studios  :Facepalm:

----------


## Hige

> (Genshin est très célèbre pour le côté très radin de son gacha, je ne saurais dire si Honkai est vraiment mieux), et les gens semblent attendre un "changement de politique" (=alignement sur d'autres gachas) très très improbable.


De ce que je me rappelle des dires de joueurs d'Honkai ( ce que je ne suis pas ), la radinerie est présente aussi. Je suis un peu ça de loin vu que je ne joue pas à Genshin, mais perso quand je vois la différence de traitement des joueurs sur un event anniversaire entre MiHoYo et F/GO qui était quand même dans le haut du panier de la radinerie, je suis un peu sur le cul.

Après comme tu dis, si ça sortait moins les cartes bleues à tout bout de champ...  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

C'est la mise à jour 1.14 pour le shooter/survie multijoueur avec des zombies *DayZ* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dayz-1-14-update/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas et une offre d'emploi de Crystal Dynamics, un nouveau jeu *Tomb Raider* serait en préparation ... Enfin, au moins un jeu avec le même "style cinématique" :

https://gamerant.com/next-tomb-raide...mics-job-post/

Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact* commencent à se plaindre du jeu sur des avis d'autres jeux mobiles ... Qui ne sont même pas développés par miHoYo ... Ça devient pas un peu grave là ? :

https://kotaku.com/ticked-off-genshi...spr-1847768506

Hoooo ... Une vidéo officielle d'unboxing de la *Switch OLED* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nboxing-video/




Selon *Phil Spencer*, le patron de XBox, les difficultés d'approvisionnement en XBox Series continueront en 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nue-into-2022/

La mise à jour d'Halloween pour *Phasmophobia* comprendra une difficulté cauchemardesque et d'autres trucs :

https://www.thegamer.com/phasmophobi...ssional-event/

Le RPG *Echo Generation* sortira le 21 Octobre sur XBox et PC. Il sera évidemment le même jour sur le XBox Game Pass :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...n-late-october




2 ans après sa sortie, le bilan de *Mario Kart Tour* est mitigé (200 millions de téléchargements pour autant de dollars ramassés), probablement la faute à une monétisation agressive (abonnement pour le 200 cc et gatcha) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14677...e-nintendo.htm

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Youtubers Life 2*. Bon, j'ai pas trouvé la vidéo sur youtube, mais par contre, j'ai vu que le jeu était édité par Raiser Games, filiale de Webedia dans l'article de jeuxvideo.com (c'est à noter). Hâte de voir le test sur jvc :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14687...au-trailer.htm

Où ça parle de l'intégration d'un narrative designer dans une équipe existante de développeurs :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/produc...-existing-team

*Dap* est un jeu d'action-horreur sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam. Un prologue gratuit est disponible :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hor...of-spooky-pals

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Dap_Prologue/




Valve va en fait rendre plus facile pour les développeurs de supprimer d'anciennes versions de leurs jeux ... Vavle cite le problèmes des copyrights par exemple, mais les craintes évoquées précédemment restent d'actualité, en ce qui concerne les speedrunners et les mises à jours qui cassent les jeux :

https://www.thegamer.com/valve-steam...-access-stays/

Bande-annonce pour le plateformer *Aeon Drive*, qui sort demain sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/aeon-drive-animated-trailer/

----------


## Croaker

> Les joueurs de *Genshin Impact* commencent à se plaindre du jeu sur des avis d'autres jeux mobiles ... Qui ne sont même pas développés par miHoYo ... Ça devient pas un peu grave là ? :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/ticked-off-genshi...spr-1847768506


Le "problème", c'est que les filtres anti-bombes se sont mis en route et que les critiques de Genshin ont été remises à zéro. C'est trop injuste...
Du coup, les gens ont critiqué Honkai (autre jeu du studio, mais la communauté a gueulé et a été entendue) et puis après tous les jeux mobiles (genre CoD mobile) pour être certains de "faire passer le message". J'exagère à peine, tu peux aller voir les critiques  ::ninja:: 
Comme on dit, plus il y a de monde dans une  foule, plus le QI basse et là, il s'est effondré (jeu de mot, Honkai signifie "effondrement").

----------


## Ruvon

> Valve va en fait rendre plus facile pour les développeurs de supprimer d'anciennes versions de leurs jeux ... Vavle cite le problèmes des copyrights par exemple, mais *les craintes évoquées précédemment restent d'actualité, en ce qui concerne les speedrunners et les mises à jours qui cassent les jeux* :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/valve-steam...-access-stays/


Je n'ai pas vu à quel moment l'article dit ça ni le laisse entendre. Le titre de l'article est assez clair : "Valve Confirms Access To Older Builds Of Games Will Stay On Steam". On en saura plus quand ce sera mis en place et que Valve en reparlera, mais si c'est ça le projet, les "problèmes" qui pourraient se poser viendront uniquement de décisions des studios / éditeurs de supprimer ou non d'anciennes versions.

EDIT :

Si on revient à la source de tout ça, le message de SteamDB, ils ont mis à jour leur article :

https://steamdb.info/blog/manifest-request-codes/




> Update on September 28th
> Valve gave a statement to PC Gamer:
> 
> "We are actually not planning to disable downloading old builds. What we are working on is an approach on handling edge cases involving unowned content, and helping partners more easily take down builds that need to be removed for things like copyright issues. We’ll have more to share on that work when it’s ready to ship."
> 
> As of right now Valve's statement isn't in line with these changes as manifest request codes are still not granted for any but the most recent manifest version in the appinfo. *We look forward to seeing changes to allow this in future beta builds.*
> As a sidenote, Valve's statement goes against the fact they removed the functionality to download older depot versions from inside the Steam client last year making it only able to do so in third-party applications.
> We also noted that until May 2019, there already was a ownership check when downloading manifests.
> We hope that with this post and the press coverage it received it's been made apparent that there is additional value in allowing users to download older builds.


Là il y a déjà plus de matière à discuter. Pour SteamDB, la réponse de Valve ne correspond pas à leurs observations.



Evènement éditeur sur Steam, par *PlayStation*. C'est un peu étrange d'écrire ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...ublisherevent/



*CLOCKWORLD – Aroll's Legacy* a ouvert sa page Steam. Il y a un petit quelque chose dans l'ambiance qui me fait penser à Oxenfree, j'attends de voir un trailer pour en savoir plus. Mais c'est joli.

https://clockworld-game.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Arolls_Legacy/

----------


## Ruvon

Le jeu ayant le plus de follower sorti aujourd'hui, c'est *MADNESS: Project Nexus* et ça a l'air bien nawak, du presque top down shooter qui peut se jouer en multi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Project_Nexus/

----------


## KOUB

On pourra avoir un allié coq de combat dans *Far Cry 6*. Ça manque de parties cybernétiques. Le coq ne s'appelle pas Poyo. Je suis très déçu :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...ecause-why-not




Le jeu d'action *Black Widow: Recharged*, qui n'a rien à voir avec Scarlett Johansson, puisque édité par Atari, a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC pour le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/blac...-switch-and-pc




*Will Wright*, le designer de SimCity et des Sims (il me semble aussi que c'est lui qui a expliqué à Ackboo le génie de mettre les bébés dans un barbecue mais j'ai un doute), a un nouveau jeu en projet. *Proxi* est une simulation de construction de monde ... Et j'ai lâché là en me demandant tout ce qu'on pouvait se payer comme drogues en ayant créé Les Sims. En tous cas, y a des NFTs dedans :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/oh-...-built-on-nfts

https://www.galliumstudios.com/proxi




Le FPS coop en accès anticipé avec des dinosaures (C'était la mode à l'époque) *Second Extinction* a reçu une mise à jour avec entre autres le crossplay et un mode horde :

https://www.pcgamer.com/co-op-dino-s...-a-horde-mode/







*Kahoot* a un partenariat avec Disney pour utiliser des personnages Star Wars dans ses jeux éducatifs :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/29/k...w-partnership/

PlayStation Studios s'est payé *Fabrik Games* via Firesprite :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-fabrik-games

*Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain* est sorti sur GOG (sans la version française) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...launch-via-gog
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050843271.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *casque VR de Valve* qui succédera à l'Index, sera un standalone (comme l'Oculus Quest), sera sans fil évidemment et aurait pour le moment le nom de code Deckard :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-deckard-standalone-VR/

Le jeu de stratégie *Toy Soldiers HD* sortira en fait le 21 Octobre au lieu de demain, sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/toy-...-to-october-21

*Fortnite* a annoncé une série de concert nommé Onde Sonore. Le 1er Octobre mettre en scène Mohamed Hamaki. Suivront Tones And I, Emicida, Gen Hoshino et Aya Nakamura :

https://gamewave.fr/fortnite/fortnit...-aya-nakamura/

----------


## Ruvon

L'*EVO 2021* qui devait se tenir à Las Vegas en "présentiel" est annulé.

https://www.ign.com/articles/evo-202...covid-concerns

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour 14.1 pour *PUBG* a été déployée aujourd'hui, avec la possibilité de porter un autre joueur :

https://nofrag.com/pubg-permet-maint...r-vos-epaules/




*Guerilla Games* (Horizon Zero Dawn et Forbidden West) recrute pour un jeu multijoueur, possiblement un MMO, possiblement mais très peu probablement dans l'univers d'Horizon comme le disent des gens, bien informés ou pas :

https://www.gamesradar.com/horizon-f...layer-project/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tiplayer-game/

*Festival Tycoon* est une simulation de gestion de festivals musicaux sortie il y a deux jours en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/festival-ty...-early-access/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (probablement pas, comme d'habitude sur le sujet), *GTA 6* devrait être bientôt annoncé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14683...-un-leaker.htm

Les files d'attente pour *New World* sont surchargées et buguent. Pour rattraper le coup, Amazon offre gratuitement le changement de serveur pour les deux prochaines semaines ... Donc ce sera payant plus tard (Il me semble que pour World Of Warcraft, c'est 25$). Ils ajoutent aussi des serveurs aussi vite que possible. Il y a aussi un bug rigolo qui ne vous permet de réapparaitre dan le jeu après une mort qu'après un timer d'une semaine. La seule solution pour le moment est de redémarrer le jeu ... Et d'attendre à nouveau de pouvoir se connecter. Il y aussi un glitch qui rend des joueurs insensibles aux armes de contact des adversaires : 

https://gamerant.com/new-world-queue...ver-transfers/
https://www.polygon.com/22700460/new...n-game-studios
https://www.thegamer.com/amazon-new-...g-new-servers/
https://kotaku.com/amazon-mmo-new-wo...ort-1847767761

*Spider-Man 2* sera plus sombre que le premier opus :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...k-style-sequel

Un mod Attack on Titan pour le jeu VR *Blade & Sorcery* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/exper...blade-sorcery/

https://www.nexusmods.com/bladeandso...ab=description




Les streameurs *Twitch* peuvent maintenant limiter leurs chats à des abonnés ayant des emails et/ou des numéros de téléphone vérifiés :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-hate-rai...-verification/

L'*EVO 2021* "en vrai" est annulé pour cause de craintes rapport au Covid, qui n'a pas encore disparu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/evo-2021-canceled/

Le streameur *Asmongold* s'est fait piqué son pseudo sur New World :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-asmon...-other-player/

*News Diverses :* 

La campagne de financement Kickstarter pour *SolForge Fusion: Hybrid Deck Game*, la "suite" du jeu de cartes Solforge, créé par Richard Garfield et Justin Gary, est bientôt finie, avec plus de 1100% de l'objectif atteint :

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ctdomino33.com

L'*Astro Robot d'Amazon* est un assistant qui ne sert pas à grand chose de prime abord ... Selon des documents qui ont leakés, il est en plus particulièrement mauvais en presque tout sauf pour vous espionner :

https://gizmodo.com/leaked-docs-reve...e-s-1847764006
https://www.vice.com/en/article/93yp...robot-tracking

Le film qui se vend le plus sur Amazon est ... *Super Mario Bros. Le Film*. Je me demande si des gens croient que c'est la version annoncée lors du Nintendo Direct :

https://www.destructoid.com/super-ma...etro-nintendo/

*Silicon Lottery* ferme le 31 Octobre. La boutique en ligne vendait des processeurs garantis pour fonctionner à une fréquence plus élevée que les spécifications. Le problème cité est évidemment la difficulté de s'approvisionner en ce moment, ainsi que le manque de possibilité d'overcloacking des processeurs les plus récents :

https://www.pcgamer.com/silicon-lott...n-for-closure/

Razer lance la série animée écolo pour enfants *Sneki Snek and Friends* :

https://www.thegamer.com/razer-carto...k-and-friends/

*Chaturbate* permet à ses animateurs-trices de streamer certains jeux vidéos. Vous ne connaissez pas Chaturbate ? Demandez à monsieur B. :

https://kotaku.com/watch-out-twitch-...els-1847766918





*Brian Matt*, l'annonceur habituel des Super Monkey Ball, avait teasé son implication dans le développement de Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania ... Ben il y est pas :

https://kotaku.com/sega-drops-series...dis-1847770447

3 membres de la *Team Aster* et leurs coach sont positifs au Covid, une semaine avant un tournoi de DOTA 2 à 40 millions de dollars de dotation :

https://kotaku.com/yikes-top-dota-2-...-to-1847768695

Des NFT seront offerts aux participants de la *DC Fandome* le 16 Octobre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dc-nft/

Le principe de l'*Aérohaptique* est de créer la sensation de toucher grâce à des jets d'air comprimé, pour arriver finalement à créer dans le futur un holodeck façon Star Trek :

https://www.pcgamer.com/we-will-soon...o-aerohaptics/

----------


## Silver

La bonne nouvelle avec Chaturbate, c'est que le JDG va envoie pouvoir montrer du Duke Nukem Forever.  ::ninja::  



Pour ceux qui ont manqué ses problèmes avec la modération ahurissante de Youtube :

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Bande-annonce de lancement pour le jeu d'horreur avec du pan-pan *In Sound Mind* :

https://nofrag.com/in-sound-mind-est-sorti/




Strauss Zelnick, le CEO de Take-Two, a complimenté pendant un podcast Phil Spencer pour les 30 millions d'abonnés au XBox Game Pass. Spencer a précisé qu'au dernier compte, il n'y avait que 18 millions d'abonnés :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...two-ceo-claim/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Lucid games (Destruction All-Stars) développerait le nouvel opus de *Twisted Metal* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...metal-revival/

Le premier tournoi de *Halo Infinite* aura lieu du 17 au 19 Décembre en live et les tickets se vendent plus vite que jamais :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ti.../1100-6496677/








Le jeu de baston *SNK vs. Capcom: The Match of the Millennium* est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/snk-...ailable-for-pc




Et c'est aussi le cas de la *Neo Geo Pocket Color Selection Vol. 1 Steam Edition* qui comprend 10 jeux :




> SNK Gals’ Fighters
>     Samurai Shodown! 2
>     King of Fighters R-2
>     The Last Blade: Beyond the Destiny
>     Fatal Fury: First Contact
>     Metal Slug: 1st Mission
>     Metal Slug: 2nd Mission
>     Dark Arms: Beast Buster 1999
>     Crush Roller
>     Big Tournament Golf


https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/neo-...ailable-for-pc




Bande-annonce pour le RPG *Time! The Legend of Wright*, prévu pour cet hiver sur XBox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/rpg-...er-screenshots

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour *Chocobo GP*. Il y a d'autres vidéos dans l'article ... C'est moi où ^ca rame ? :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/choc...nd-screenshots




Bande-annonce pour le brawler *GigaBash*, qui doit sortir sur PS4 et PC début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/giga...y-mode-trailer

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/giga...y-mode-trailer




Bande-annonce pour *RPGolf Legends*, oui, du RPG et du Golf en même temps, qui doit sortir sur toutes les consoles et sur PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/rpgo...er-screenshots




*RFM* est un tactical roguelike prévu pour 2022 sur Steam. Une démo jouable sera disponible pour le Steam Next Fest :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rfm...o-this-weekend




*Pawnbarian* est un mélange entre les échecs et le roguelike ... avec des cartes en plus. Le jeu est sorti le 24 Septembre sur Steam et une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/che...ny-new-version

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1142080/Pawnbarian/




Suivi des jeux sur le XBox Game Pass par Factornews :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...021-47896.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la *Switch OLED* aurait dû supporter le 4K au départ avant que ce ne soit annulé :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-oled-switch-4k-output/

Et selon Bloomberg, qui n'est pas exactement n'importe qui, des kits de développement 4K pour une console Nintendo qui n'existe pas encore, auraient été envoyés à 11 studios dont Zynga :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14687...rs-studios.htm
https://kotaku.com/report-games-in-t...hat-1847771280
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...istent-console

Le syndicat Communication Workers of America n'aime pas beaucoup qu'*Activision-Blizzard* ait un accord amiable à 18 millions de dollars avec l'EEOC alors que la boîte est évaluée à 72 milliards de dollars ... Ils aimeraient aussi que les harceleurs prennent leurs responsabilités de préférence dans la gueule, avec un chaise, lancée par Hulk :

https://kotaku.com/labor-union-sugge...men-1847771572

----------


## KOUB

Un robot ramasseur de loot d'*Apex Legends* en vrai :

https://www.pcgamer.com/real-apex-legends-robot/




Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'action *Ninja Issen*, qui doit sortir sur Switch et Steam en 2021 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/ninj...er-screenshots

----------


## Ruvon

> La bonne nouvelle avec Chaturbate, c'est que le JDG va envoie pouvoir montrer du Duke Nukem Forever.  
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont manqué ses problèmes avec la modération ahurissante de Youtube :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb-Tk0N8XzA


Ça fait des années maintenant qu'il est en boucle là dessus ? A croire que son business model c'est de faire des vidéos sur Youtube pour se plaindre de Youtube.




> On pourra avoir un allié coq de combat dans *Far Cry 6*. Le coq ne s'appelle pas Poyo. Je suis très déçu


Mince, j'ai pas la ref  ::unsure::  En espagnol coq c'est polla (et pollo c'est poulet).

----------


## Ruvon

> Et selon Bloomberg, qui n'est pas exactement n'importe qui, des kits de développement 4K pour une console Nintendo qui n'existe pas encore, auraient été envoyés à 11 studios dont Zynga :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14687...rs-studios.htm
> https://kotaku.com/report-games-in-t...hat-1847771280
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...istent-console


Nintendo dément. Sortez le popcorn.

Update de l'article de Kotaku :




> Update, 9/29/21, 8:21 p.m. ET: Nintendo has also issued a statement to investors denying Bloomberg’s report, saying it has not supplied “tools to drive game development for a Nintendo Switch with 4K support.”

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ça fait des années maintenant qu'il est en boucle là dessus ? A croire que son business model c'est de faire des vidéos sur Youtube pour se plaindre de Youtube.


C'est pas un peu le cas de tous les Youtubeurs ? En tout cas, j'ai l'impression que ce sont des vues assurées.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nintendo dément. Sortez le popcorn.]


Ouf, les investisseurs sont "rassurés".  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Netflix* propose de petits jeux casual à ses abonnés en Pologne, Italie et Espagne.

https://techcrunch.com/2021/09/28/ne...aly-and-spain/



*Bungie* communique sur sa politique "diversity and inclusion" interne.

https://www.bungie.net/en/News/Article/50746



On peut s'inscrire à la beta de *Gladihaters*, un jeu de management de baston de gladiateurs cyberpunk en pixel-art moche.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/gladi...-beta-sign-up/

http://gladihaters.com/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1559580/Gladihaters/






Autopsie de *Spec Ops: The Line*, pas par Icaremag mais par Ellen Replay sur CPC (réservé aux abonnés, c'est l'heure de chouiner)  ::ninja:: 

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/a...c-ops-the-line



Autopsie de *Outriders* par Kotaku et c'est moins joli  ::ninja:: 

https://kotaku.com/outriders-six-mon...meh-1847770792

----------


## Chan

> Mince, j'ai pas la ref  En espagnol coq c'est polla (et pollo c'est poulet).


T'as jamais regardé Breaking Bad ?
Estime -99 et demande de ban en cours.  :tired: 

Le grand méchant de Far cry 6 Giancarlo Espositio joue dans la série (et il est pas super sympa non plus), il tient une chaîne de restaurants appelés : Los pollos hermanos.

----------


## Ruvon

> T'as jamais regardé Breaking Bad ?
> Estime -99 et demande de ban en cours. 
> 
> Le grand méchant de Far cry 6 Giancarlo Espositio joue dans la série (et il est pas super sympa non plus), il tient une chaîne de restaurants appelés : Los pollos hermanos.


Oui. Comme je le dis dans mon message que tu quotes : pollo, c'est poulet. Coq c'est polla. Poyo, je ne sais pas ce que c'est  ::ninja:: 

Flagrant délit de non lecture de message, contre-uno, contre-quems et contre-ban en cours  ::trollface::

----------


## Chan

Mouif, on se rattrape comme on peut à ce que je vois. Je vous ai à l'oeil Mr Ruvon, je vous ai toujours à l'oeil...  :Cafe2:

----------


## Ruvon

Ça se passe bien pour* eFootball 2022*, le jeu de foot free to play de Konami qui vient tout juste de sortir.

8% d'évaluations positives sur plusieurs milliers de reviews, c'est ce qui s'appelle mettre tout le monde d'accord  ::ninja:: 

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/efoot...iews-on-steam/

----------


## Ruvon

Ce soir 21h sur Twitch, Tymon Smektała, Lead Game Designer de *Dying Light 2: Stay Human*, présentera des trucs avec la streameuse Leah. Mais bon, ce sera pendant l'émission de CPC  ::ninja:: 

https://www.twitch.tv/techland



*GigaBash*, le jeu de patates dans les noix de kaiju en multi, présente un nouveau trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1546400/GigaBash/

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça fait des années maintenant qu'il est en boucle là dessus ? A croire que son business model c'est de faire des vidéos sur Youtube pour se plaindre de Youtube.


Il a fait 2 vidéos de ce genre. Une pour se plaindre de Youtube, une pour expliquer ce qui était arrivé à cette vidéo, après que tout le monde lui ai demandé. Ça ne me semble pas excessif en 12 ans de carrière.  ::P: 

Et surtout, c'est raccord avec la tendance qu'il a à discuter ouvertement des coulisses de son occupation.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il a fait 2 vidéos de ce genre. Une pour se plaindre de Youtube, une pour expliquer ce qui était arrivé à cette vidéo, après que tout le monde lui ai demandé. Ça ne me semble pas excessif en 12 ans de carrière.


J'ai dû ajouter au compte les lives Twitch où il en parle aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> J'ai dû ajouter au compte les lives Twitch où il en parle aussi


Tu m'as l'air d'un fan

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu m'as l'air d'un fan


J'ai été curieux de voir ce qu'il proposait sur Twitch. Visiblement j'ai pas eu de bol de tomber sur le moment où il parlait encore de ça  ::ninja:: 

Après il y avait eu pas mal d'articles sur sa volonté de porter plainte contre Youtube cet été, ça en est où ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Pas de nouvelles actuellement.

----------


## Ruvon

*Dyson Sphere Program* annonce avoir vendu 1,7 millions de copies. Notbad.gif

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...79326026822551



*Bloober Team* (The Medium, Observer) aurait signé un deal avec Take-Two Interactive pour un prochain jeu. Traduit du polonais :

https://biznes.pap.pl/pl/news/listin...wo-interactive




> Bloober Team has a publishing agreement with Take-Two Interactive
> The game producer Bloober Team has signed an agreement with the American Take-Two Interactive regarding the release of a new game by the Polish company - the company announced in a statement.




*Back 4 Blood* aura Denuvo dessus  ::ninja:: 

https://steamdb.info/app/924970/hist...eid=U:25834305



Le Tokyo Game Show a commencé, et ça annonce déjà *Scarlet Nexus* et *AI: The Somnium Files* sur le GamePass.

https://twinfinite.net/2021/09/scarl...-on-game-pass/

----------


## Ruvon

En parlant de Bloober, nouveau trailer pour* Layers of Fear* sur l'Unreal Engine 5.






Le prochain *Pinball FX* sortira à l'été 2022 sur l'EGS.






Sortie de *Rogue Lords*, le roguelite en tour par tour de Cyanide.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1069690/Rogue_Lords/






Nouveau trailer pour *Gungrave G.O.R.E.*

----------


## Baalim

> Ça fait des années maintenant qu'il est en boucle là dessus ? A croire que son business model c'est de faire des vidéos sur Youtube pour se plaindre de Youtube.


Faut dire que ça manque un peu d'alternative si tu veux garder une certaine visibilité.

Perso, j'exècre youtube, ses milliards de contenus merdiques, ses pubs à outrance mais je m'en sers parce je n'ai pas le choix.

----------


## Ruvon

En décembre, le bullet hell *Crimzon Clover* revient sur Steam en mode EXplosion.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...orld_EXplosion






*Back4Blood* approche, nouveau trailer qui montre un peu de PVP.






Des gens s'amusaient bien sur *New World* pendant que vous patientiez en liste d'attente.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/whi...solute-weirdos



Sortie de *ArtFormer: Ancient Stories*, un platformer narratif.

https://www.artformer.net/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ncient_Stories






*Orphan of the Machine*, successeur spirituel de Ecco the Dolphin où on jouera une de ces racailles des mers @Ellen Replay, se lance sur Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...of-the-machine



Du gameplay de *Aeon Must Die!*, beat them'up qui sort le 14 octobre.






Difficile de l'avoir raté : *Hot Wheels Unleashed* sort aujourd'hui. Attention, pluie de DLC prévue dans les mois à venir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Orphan of the Machine*, successeur spirituel de Ecco the Dolphin où on jouera une de ces racailles des mers @Ellen Replay, se lance sur Kickstarter.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...of-the-machine


Quel succès.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*King of Fighter XV* présente deux personnages au Tokyo Game Show.









*Knighty*, un party game "compétitif", sort sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1689940/Knighty/






*Barricadez*, un side-scrolling tower defense post-apo zombie avec du craft, sort d'Early Access aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1131930/BARRICADEZ/



La post-launch roadmap pour *Medieval Dynasty* : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...67976371134909






> Quel succès. 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/t4Jfw3m/succes.png


C'est toi LE contributeur à 1 dollar ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Du gameplay pour *WH40K: Chaos Gate*, mais seulement à partir de la moitié de la vidéo et avec juste 12 secondes où on peut apercevoir l'interface, parce qu'il ne faut pas déconner :
Pour résumer : ça ressemble pas mal à X-COM de Firaxis, mais c'est joli.

----------


## Menestra

2022 pour jouer les chevaliers gris snif !

----------


## pierrecastor

> Orphan of the Machine, successeur spirituel de Ecco the Dolphin où on jouera une de ces racailles des mers @Ellen Replay, se lance sur Kickstarter.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...of-the-machine


Si y'en à qui veulent un superbe successeur à ico, y'a Aquaria qui vaut largement le détoure.

----------


## Illynir

Bon bah voila, c'est fait. Sony acquiert Bluepoint Games.

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/sony...luepoint-games

Pas surprenant pour un sou, tout le monde s'en doutait.

----------


## odji

voila, c'est la news du jour pour moi, il y aura un vrai anticheat (EAC) et du permaban pour bf2042: https://www.vg247.com/amp/battlefiel...reporting-bans

je retourne dans l'oscurité des lurkeurs de ce topic, mais avec un peu plus de foi dans l'humanité videoludique ^

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Ça se passe bien pour* eFootball 2022*, le jeu de foot free to play de Konami qui vient tout juste de sortir.
> 
> 8% d'évaluations positives sur plusieurs milliers de reviews, c'est ce qui s'appelle mettre tout le monde d'accord 
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/efoot...iews-on-steam/


Le jeu semble effectivement avoir quelques petits soucis d'animations et de modélisations:

----------


## Da-Soth

On dirait des memes.  :^_^:

----------


## cooly08

Ah ouais quand même.  ::o:

----------


## La Chouette

Je vous trouve fort médisants. Sous ces mineurs soucis graphiques, il y a peut-être un excellent jeu au gameplay bien ficelé et prenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Ils ont su retranscrire le regard bovin des joueurs de foot. :Clap:

----------


## Illynir

L'arbitre test le terrain, c'est un pro.

----------


## Le Tyran

L'arbitre ne teste pas le terrain : l'arbitre EST le terrain.  :B):

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le DLC *Children of Morta: Ancient Spirits* sortira le 7 Octobre :

https://www.ign.com/videos/children-...teaser-trailer




Bande-annonce de lancement pour le RPG-Roguelike *Rogue Lords*, sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.ign.com/videos/rogue-lor...launch-trailer




Le jeu de stratégie *Warhammer 40000: Tacticus* a été annoncé sur téléphones portables :

https://www.ign.com/videos/warhammer...cement-trailer




Le schmup *Crimzon Clover : World Explosion* sortira en Décembre 2021 sur Steam. Une démo jouable est dors et déjà disponible :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050843301.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rld_EXplosion/




La mise à jour Sweet Little Things pour *Haven* est disponible :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050843315.html

----------


## Ruvon

> Une démo jouable est dors et déjà disponible


Autant les doublons je tolère, autant écrire d'ores et déjà comme ça, non  :Boom: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS free-to-play multijoueur *The Cycle: Frontier* commence aujourd'hui une bêta d'un mois. L'inscription se fait directement sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/une-beta-dun-mois-pour-the-cycle/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ycle_Frontier/

Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Back 4 Blood*, qui sortira le 12 Octobre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/09/ba...bien-sanglant/




Paésentation d'Isla, le nouveau personnage original de *King Of Fighters XV* :

https://kotaku.com/king-of-fighters-...new-1847768613




*Yoko Taro* avoue avoir été fort surpris de la demande de collaboration par le directeur de Final Fantasy XIV :

https://www.gamesradar.com/yoko-taro...o-collaborate/

Du gameplay pour le TPS *Gungrave G.O.R.E.*, qui doit sortir sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch en 2022 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gungrave-...-many-bullets/




Les configurations PC (et les périphériques supportés) pour *Forza Horizon 5* qui sort le 9 Novembre sur XBox et PC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...als-confirmed/



David Jaffe, l'ancien directeur de *Twisted Metal*, est un poil énervé que Sony ne l'est pas contacté pour le nouveau jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-have-called/

Le *Xbox Cloud Gaming* est maintenant disponible au Brésil, au Mexique, en Australie et au Japon, ce qui permet au service de Microsoft de pouvoir atteindre 1 milliard de personne, ce qui le fait niveau communication et marketing :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/xb.../1100-6496697/

Si *God Of War Ragnarok* est retardé, c'est parce que Christopher Judge devait subir plusieurs chirurgies pour lui permettre de remarcher :

https://www.thegamer.com/christopher...elp-him-walk-/





MiHoYo est à l'écoute des joueurs qui review-bombent *Genshin Impact*, déçu par l'anniversaire du jeu en promettant plus d'événements (un concert en ligne est déjà prévu) et des cadeaux pour les joueurs ... Le jeu a quand même rapporté 2 milliards de dollars depuis sa sortie :

https://www.thegamer.com/genshin-imp...eview-bombing/
https://www.gamesradar.com/genshin-i...-celebrations/
https://gamerant.com/genshin-impact-...cklash-mihoyo/
https://kotaku.com/genshin-impact-ma...ear-1847774648

Le simulateur de vie / RPG *The Good Life* a une démo sur XBox One et sera disponible sur le Game Pass le jour de sa sortie le 15 Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/good-life-x...-release-date/

*Starfield* aura 150.000 lignes de dialogues, ce qui fait beaucoup. Le jeu sera aussi localisé en Japonais avec plus de 300 acteurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/starfield-l...alogue-skyrim/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/st.../1100-6496696/





En Asie, les joueurs abonnés PSN ont reçu *Castlevania Requiem* en plus des jeux offerts en Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/playstation...vania-requiem/

Zelda Maker *Super Dungeon Maker*, qui permet de construire ses donjons dans le style du Zelda Super Nintendo, a une démo jouable sur Steam, en attendant sa sortie à la fin de l'année :

https://www.thegamer.com/super-dunge...io-steam-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Dungeon_Maker/

*Bloober Team* (LAyers Of Fear, The Medium) a de l'ambition :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-medium-...-avoid-crunch/

L'action-RPG *Unsighted* est sorti aujourd'hui sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gameinformer.com/preview...ou-know-become

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1062110/UNSIGHTED/




Où *Ikumi Nakamura* parle de sa carrière :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...ikumi-nakamura

Une grand-mère streameuse, TacticalGramma, se fait accuser de triche sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14690...oir-triche.htm

Le jeu de cartes *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* sortira sur toutes les consoles, sur téléphones portables et PC cet hiver. Le jeu aura un mode solo :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/yu-g...es-this-winter

*Monster Hunter Rise* sortira sur PC le 12 Janvier 2022. Une démo jouable sortira pas pendant le Steam Next Fest, mais le 13 Octobre. Il y aura d'ailleurs des collaborations avec Ghosts ‘n Goblins: Resurrection et Sonic en Octobre et Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/mons...ions-announced

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce sur le système de combat de *Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One*, qui sort sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC le 16 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/sher...combat-trailer




*Scarlet Nexus* est aujourd'hui sur le XBox Game Pass ... Le DLC Pack 1 avec des costumes et de nouvelles armes a aussi été annoncé, ainsi que la mise à jour 1.04 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/scar...ck-1-announced







*Resident Evil: Cold Blood Rebirth* est un shooter en coop gratuit en développement sous open source et dans l'univers de la première génération de Mon Petit Poney :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/resid...source-engine/




Teaser pour le prochain *Layers of Fear*, qui sera sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...easer-trailer/




*Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition*, qui comprend GTA 3, GTA San Andreas et GTA Vice City, a été évalué en Corée du Sud :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/grand...ion-committee/

----------


## cooly08

> Autant les doublons je tolère, autant écrire d'ores et déjà comme ça, non


Je trouve que ça va bien avec _jeux vidéos_ moi !

----------


## Croaker

> MiHoYo est à l'écoute des joueurs qui review-bombent *Genshin Impact*, déçu par l'anniversaire du jeu en promettant plus d'événements (un concert en ligne est déjà prévu) et des cadeaux pour les joueurs ... Le jeu a quand même rapporté 2 milliards de dollars depuis sa sortie :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/genshin-imp...eview-bombing/
> https://www.gamesradar.com/genshin-i...-celebrations/
> https://gamerant.com/genshin-impact-...cklash-mihoyo/
> https://kotaku.com/genshin-impact-ma...ear-1847774648


Les concerts étaient prévu depuis longtemps, ça serait un peu compliqué d'organiser ça en urgence avec des musiciens et tout.
En pratique ils ont recyclé un pack à vendre en truc gratuit, et pour l'instant je n'ai pas l'impression que les gens soient vraiment calme. C'est le 3 octobre que tout va se jouer sans doute (live de futures annonces).
C'est un sujet intéressant au sens que c'est un jeu avec un public "mon premier gacha", pour lequel c'est difficile d'attendre que les règles de ce "genre" là s'applique, parce qu'il est un peu à la limite entre le gacha et le jeu "open world": il n'y a absolument rien in game pour pousser à l'achat mais ça vend à mort.

Pour préciser aussi, l'anniversaire a cristalisé du mécontentement qui est latent depuis facile 5/6 mois. Il y avait eu le même en plus léger lorsqu'ils ont sorti un perso qu'ils ont été forcé de boosté il y a quelques mois aussi. (Le perso est le Dieu de la Chine, mais il avait des points faibles c'était impossible, donc forcément il est devenu OP de chez OP).

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures de marionnettes *A Juggler's Tale* est sorti hier sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/jug...ne-marionnette




Le jeu de réflexion *Bonfire Peaks* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PlayStation, Switch et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bon...edition-arrive




*New World* a atteint les 734.496 joueurs simultanés hier. Enfin, joueurs, c'est vite dit, car la majorité étaient coincés dans les files d'attente. Amazon déploient donc d'autres serveurs et prévoient d'augmenter la capacité des serveurs (à 2000 joueurs pour le moment). Pour éviter d'Avoir à refaire la queue, les joueurs se cachent dans des coins au lieu de se déconnecter quand ils sont inactifs. Il semblerait aussi que le jeu se remette à casser les GPU :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...rrent-players/
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/new...ge-servers-too
https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-p...-server-queue/
https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-bricking-gpus/
https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-ma...-unwell-again/

*eFootball* est sorti et ça ne se passe pas bien. Entre bugs, menus atroces et faux noms de joueurs, le jeu est le plus mal noté de Steam actuellement.

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...bizarre-launch
https://www.thegamer.com/efootball-worst-rated-steam/
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14692...atastrophe.htm
https://www.gamesradar.com/efootball...steam-reviews/
https://www.pcgamer.com/efootball-an...teams-history/




Du gameplay pour *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nters-gameplay




DICE veut vraiment agir contre les tricheurs sur *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-dice-pledges

*SuperAwesome* rend gratuit l'utilisation de Kids Web Services pour les développeurs via Epic Online Services. Kids Web Services est un outil de vérification parentale pour la collecte de données personnelles des mineurs :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/30/e...al-developers/

*Humble Bundle*, qui n'existe pas que pour vendre des jeux pas chers en bundle sur le contenu desquels les joueurs râlent chaque mois, a levé 200 millions de dollars pour diverses causes en 11 ans d'existence :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/30/h...itable-causes/

La remise des *Game Awards* aura lieu en vrai, dans le monde réel de la réalité véritable, avec des vrais gens, le 9 Décembre à Los Angeles :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/30/t...on-december-9/

BlueStacks, qui fait surtout dans le port de jeux Android sur PC, lance *BlueStacks X*, un service de cloud-gaming gratuit pour jeux mobiles sur Windows 10 and 11, Mac, iOS, Android, Chromebook, et Raspberry Pi :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/30/b...-mobile-games/

*GeForce Now* vient de récupérer Battlefield One, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Mirror’s Edge Catalyst, et Unravel Two :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/09/30/n...e-now-library/

*Nintendo* nie l'existence de kits de développements 4K. Zynga, qui en aurait reçu un selon Bloomberg, le nie aussi :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...pro-47963.html

Sony s'est payé *Bluepoint*, qui travaille d'ailleurs sur une licence originale pour la PS5 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...int-47964.html
https://www.gamesradar.com/bluepoint...y-playstation/

Et pour ceux qui sont restés jusqu'ici, je ne peux résister à l'envie de vous présenter la bande-annonce pour le film *Kamen Rider*, par le créateur d'Evangelion :

https://www.polygon.com/22702284/hid...e-cast-trailer

----------


## Maalak

> La campagne de financement Kickstarter pour *SolForge Fusion: Hybrid Deck Game*, la "suite" du jeu de cartes Solforge, créé par Richard Garfield et Justin Gary, est bientôt finie, avec plus de 1100% de l'objectif atteint :
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ctdomino33.com


Bordel, le prix des paliers, ça promet pour le jeu une fois sorti.  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

Présentation technique de *Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy*.






Des bisous de Sid pour les 30 ans de *Civilization*.






Trailer du DLC de *Life is Strange: True Colors - Steph's 'Wavelengths'*.






Trailer de lancement de *Death's Gambit: Afterlife*.






L'OST de *Heroes of Might and Magic III* en vinyl  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

Le trailer Steam pour *COLLECTION of SaGa FINAL FANTASY LEGEND*.






Les *Game Awards*, ce sera le 9 décembre.







L'ancien directeur de *Twisted Metal* n'a pas été appelé pour le nouveau projet et n'est pas très content.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-have-called/



(To The Moon 3) *Impostor Factory* vient de sortir  :Mellow2: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ostor_Factory/

Pour fêter ça, un bout de l'OST.






Début de la *Melbourne International Games Week*.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/migw2021



*Lords and Villeins* vient de sortir en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._and_Villeins/






*INDUSTRIA* est sorti ce jour.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1172650/INDUSTRIA/






Sortie d'Early Access pour *The Architect: Paris*.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie du JRPG *Astria Ascending*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ria_Ascending/






Des chiffres pour les 1 an de Crusader Kings III :



Spoiler Alert! 


Since launching on September 1, 2020, Crusader Kings III players have spent over 128 million hours growing prodigious bloodlines fit for royal diplomacy and political intrigue. Within that time, saints and sinners have seen:


334 million children born
18 million marriages and betrothals
4 million characters broken by stress
4 million pets petted
1 million prisoners escaped

Over the year, player habits and patterns have also begun to take shape:


The most popular starting region is Britannia
The most popular faith tenet is Warmonger
The most popular lifestyle is Stewardship / Wealth
Pagan religions have been reformed 1 million times
The Roman Empire has been restored 190,000 times
The Great Schism has been healed 220,000 times
Cannibalism has been adopted 14,000 times








Nouveau trailer pour *Martha is Dead*, le jeudorreur à venir de ceux qui ont fait Town of Light.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...artha_Is_Dead/






Nouveau trailer pour *Die by the Blade*, un jeu de duel à la lame.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._by_the_Blade/






*Epic Chef*, jeu d'aventure culinaire, sortira le 11 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1312960/Epic_Chef/

----------


## Ruvon

*The Sundew*, le point&click cyberpunk qui nous vient de Tourcoing d'un onewoman-studio, sortira le 14 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1468380/The_Sundew/






*Moonglow Bay*, jeu d'aventure en Voxel, sortira finalement le 26 octobre sur Steam. Plus tard sur l'EGS.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Moonglow_Bay/






On a déjà joué le débarquement dans des jeux vidéo.

Mais plus rarement côté Allemand.

Surtout deux ans plus tôt, en tant que gestionnaire de la construction des défenses.

C'est *Bunker Builder "Atlantic Wall"*, et c'est inattendu...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Atlantic_Wall/

----------


## Erkin_

> *Monster Hunter Rise* sortira sur PC le 12 Janvier 2022. Une démo jouable sortira pas pendant le Steam Next Fest, mais le 13 Octobre. Il y aura d'ailleurs des collaborations avec Ghosts ‘n Goblins: Resurrection et Sonic en Octobre et Novembre :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/mons...ions-announced
> 
> https://youtu.be/xulDlbuCPB4


C'est nouveau non le logo steam en intro pour ces trailers ? Ils enclenchent le plan de destruction de la switch.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est nouveau non le logo steam pour des trailers de jeux en intro ? Ils enclenchent de plan de destruction de la switch.


Si tu prends le trailer d'origine et pas sa repompe par gematsu, il s'appelle *Monster Hunter Rise - Steam / PC Trailer [4K/60fps]* : https://youtu.be/ZMLk9-tZ-_A

C'est moins étonnant du coup vu que c'est spécifiquement un trailer fait pour la sortie Steam.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Le *Steam Digital Tabletop Fest*, spécial RPG, aura lieu du 21 au 25 Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steams-2021-...ll-about-rpgs/




Le FPS *Industria* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/le-fps-steampunk-...ria-est-sorti/




John Johanas, le directeur de *The Evil Within 2*, travaille "énergiquement" sur un nouveau jeu :

https://gamerant.com/the-evil-within...anas-new-game/

L'événement Haloweenesque The Haunting aura lieu du 19 Octobre au 2 Novembre sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...21-start-date/

Le jeu de combat à l'arme blanche *Die by the Blade* a été ré-annoncé pour 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC. Le jeu avait été annoncé en Septembre 2019 pour Janvier 2020 mais il a dû se passer des trucs :

https://gamerant.com/die-by-the-blad...one-hit-kills/




Blizzard va ouvrir une série de serveurs *World Of Warcraft Classic*. Ces serveurs nécessiteront la création d'un nouveau perso, permettront un levealing plus rapide et des boss de raid plus costauds et étant resetés plus souvent :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wow-classic-season-of-mastery/
https://www.polygon.com/22703040/wor...astery-details

Les traducteurs freelance ayant bossé sur *Diablo 2: Resurrected* ne sont pas crédités. Je vous rajoute le lien du dossier d'Ellen Replay sur les conditions de travail péraves des traducteurs :

https://gamerant.com/blizzard-diablo...dit-criticism/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/d...ees-de-lombre/

Les spectateurs de *Twitch* peuvent maintenant payer des "Boosts" pour leur streameur préféré Chaque Boost fait apparaitre la chaine Twitch du streameur sur la page de recommandation d'un autre spectateur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ite-streamers/

Il y aura deux nouvelles armes dans *Splatoon 3*, un Crabe-Tank et le Zipcaster :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/09...pecial-weapons

La série de jeux de stratégie *Civilization* a 30 ans et Firaxis et 2K teasent des trucs :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ci.../1100-6496715/




Pour l'anniversaire de la sortie de *Crusader Kings 3*, Paradox a lâché les stats :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/a-l...usader-kings-3

----------


## Maalak

> L'OST de *Heroes of Might and Magic III* en vinyl 
> 
> https://youtu.be/WARScBwc9c8


Celles du 2 et du 4 étaient tout de même bien meilleures.  :Tap:

----------


## Zodex

'Tain la moindre des choses quand tu sors un jeu qui s'appelle "*Die by the Blade*", c'est de rester dans l'esprit de *Die by the Sword* !
Je suis tout déçu.

----------


## Sharn

> C'est pas un peu le cas de tous les Youtubeurs ? En tout cas, j'ai l'impression que ce sont des vues assurées.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ouf, les investisseurs sont "rassurés".


Les mecs font une vidéo tous les 4 ans pour expliquer que c'est la merde et ça devient un business modèle. Changez rien les gars.  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut dire que ça manque un peu d'alternative si tu veux garder une certaine visibilité.
> 
> Perso, j'exècre youtube, ses milliards de contenus merdiques, ses pubs à outrance mais je m'en sers parce je n'ai pas le choix.


Pour la pub sur Android t'as YouTube Vanced. Et ublock origin sur navigateur sur pc.

----------


## Croaker

> Les spectateurs de *Twitch* peuvent maintenant payer des "Boosts" pour leur streameur préféré Chaque Boost fait apparaitre la chaine Twitch du streameur sur la page de recommandation d'un autre spectateur :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ite-streamers/


Là je euh ... wow.  
Twitch va nous laisser dépenser de l'argent pour faire de la pub pour des chaînes. Je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait être détourné, surtout avec toutes les vidéos de chat à moitié douteuses (et ça va pas s'arranger jusqu'en mai).
L'argument qui tue :



> the decision to add the Boost functionality was based on a similar community challenge that took place last December, which resulted in over 100,000 streamer recommendations being ‘purchased’.
> However, these were instead purchased with Channel Points, which are earned by participating on Twitch, rather than real money. The notable difference this time is that viewers are now paying actual money to give their favourite streamers added exposure.


La décision vient d'un event similaire basé sur les points de chaîne. Paie ta "légère différence".

----------


## Zerger

C'est génial comme idée  ::lol:: 

Les mecs qui vont "booster" un streameur à 15k-30k viewers, bah techniquement ils vont jeter leur argent par la fenêtre puisque le streameur a déjà toute la visibilité qu'il lui faut
Les mecs qui vont "booster" un streameur pas connu, bah techniquement ils vont jeter leur argent par la fenêtre puisque ça ne suffira pas à dépasser la quantité de "boost" offerts sur les streams ultra-populaires

En gros, Twitch va recevoir plus de tune.... et c'est tout  ::lol::

----------


## Croaker

Ca faisait longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas vu, Tribe Nine, le jeu du créateur de Danganronpa s'est montré au TGS (sortie janvier 2022 au Japon)
Action RPG Mobile de baseball, non je n'ai pas la moindre idée non plus de ce que ça peut donner.
Le trailer est joli en tout cas:

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est génial comme idée 
> 
> Les mecs qui vont "booster" un streameur à 15k-30k viewers, bah techniquement ils vont jeter leur argent par la fenêtre puisque le streameur a déjà toute la visibilité qu'il lui faut
> Les mecs qui vont "booster" un streameur pas connu, bah techniquement ils vont jeter leur argent par la fenêtre puisque ça ne suffira pas à dépasser la quantité de "boost" offerts sur les streams ultra-populaires
> 
> En gros, Twitch va recevoir plus de tune.... et c'est tout


Et c'est pas parce que tu recommandes un stream à quelqu'un qu'il va venir le voir, donc c'est de l'argent jeté par les fenêtres même sans autres considérations. Aller faire la pub du streamer dans la rue ça coûte moins cher et ça a plus de chances de marcher.

----------


## Baalim

> 'Tain la moindre des choses quand tu sors un jeu qui s'appelle "*Die by the Blade*", c'est de rester dans l'esprit de *Die by the Sword* !
> Je suis tout déçu.


Tout pareil  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour la pub sur Android t'as YouTube Vanced. Et ublock origin sur navigateur sur pc.


Ah merci, j'ignorais que ça existait  ::):

----------


## Croaker

Ca parlera aux joueurs de plateaux des années 90, Square présente un jeu d'exploration de donjon, plutôt cool (sauf la musique):

Sortie ce mois ci au Japon sur Switch/PS/Steam.

Annoncé par Square US sur Steam, PS4 et Switch le 14 octobre. Mais la page steam ne marche pas. (<25€ sur l'Eshop Nintendo en préco).

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/squa...-switch-and-pc

----------


## Ruvon

Des chiffres pour fêter le... 153ème jour de la sortie de *Returnal*.









D'après ce tweet, qui traduirait un article japonais, le CEO de *Capcom* veut vendre autant sur PC que sur console dans les années à venir.







Nouvel article du Monde sous paywall sur la décision de la Chine de réduire le temps de jeu des mineurs.

https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...6674_3232.html



J'avions point mis le trailer de* Impostor Factory* (To the Moon 3) sorti hier.






Un peu d'Olivier Deriviere pour l'OST de *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* ?




Et du "behind the scenes" : https://youtu.be/oAonbsR2Q6Y



Kickstarter lancé pour *City Block Builder*, un tycoon dans le Los Angeles des années 50.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...er-tycoon-game



Et bientôt pour les français de *Souno's Curse*, un metroidvania.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...m/sounos-curse



*Kalypso* a ouvert Nine World Studios à Munich pour développer *Tropico 7*.

https://blog.kalypsomedia.com/en/kal...dio-in-munich/



Attention, *Train Simulator 2022* sort aujourd'hui. Va-t-il battre le montant de valeur en DLC sur Steam ? Parce que ses prédécesseurs ont placé la barre bien haute. En tous cas, contrairement aux apparences, il n'est pas allemand mais britannique, et *Train Life : A Railway Simulator* non plus, qui lui est polonais  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/24010



Square Enix annonce *Dungeon Encounters*, un RPG solo, qui sera dispo le 14 octobre.




> Directed by FINAL FANTASY series’ veteran Hiroyuki Ito and produced by FINAL FANTASY XII THE ZODIAC AGE™’s Hiroaki Kato, DUNGEON ENCOUNTERS challenges players to test their strategic skills with 100 levels of thought-provoking challenges.
> Using 2D grid-based movements, players are invited to lead an expedition charting the depths of an otherworldly labyrinth. Plan and prepare to overcome numerous obstacles, battles, and defeat monsters in a bid to outwit the formidable game system and reach the deepest level of the Dungeon. Strategize to survive!

----------


## Zerger

> D'après ce tweet, qui traduirait un article japonais, le CEO de *Capcom* veut vendre autant sur PC que sur console dans les années à venir.


Pourquoi ils ont censuré le BigMac???  ::huh::

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

Bon vous allez le voir partout, mais comme ça vous l'aurez en double  ::ninja:: 

Le trailer de *Stranger of Paradise Final Fantasy Origin* qui sortira le 18 mars 2022, avec version d'essai déjà disponible sur console new gen.

----------


## cooly08

Un logo moyen moche pour un nouveau logo... moche. 





https://twitter.com/Wario64/status/1443736261794041856

----------


## Higgins

Il hurle le fun ce nouveau logo!
On a dû leur faire la remarque que l'ancien était trop farfelu, donc ils ont choisi un truc chiant.

----------


## cooly08

Comme ça y aura un peu de rose sur la jaquette d'Elden Ring. C'est pas un mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloso

Il hurle le fun "pour le futur". C'est littéralement marqué dedans. Du coup, ils ont mis des néons roses autour... Cohérent.

Pertinent ou joli, c'est une autre histoire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Molina

Ca fait enseigne de sex-shop...

----------


## Maximelene

Je trouve que ça fait logo de banque en ligne.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est génial comme idée 
> 
> Les mecs qui vont "booster" un streameur à 15k-30k viewers, bah techniquement ils vont jeter leur argent par la fenêtre puisque le streameur a déjà toute la visibilité qu'il lui faut
> Les mecs qui vont "booster" un streameur pas connu, bah techniquement ils vont jeter leur argent par la fenêtre puisque ça ne suffira pas à dépasser la quantité de "boost" offerts sur les streams ultra-populaires
> 
> En gros, Twitch va recevoir plus de tune.... et c'est tout


Ouais on peut payer pour tout et n'importe quoi (surtout ce qui est futile...), c'est affligeant.
D'ailleurs si vous me payez je peux quoter vos posts sur d'autres forums. Je dis ça c'est pour aider hein.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca fait enseigne de sex-shop...






> Je trouve que ça fait logo de banque en ligne.



Jamais je retire du liquide chez eux...

----------


## Zerger

:^_^: 

Bien joué!

----------


## Ruvon

La presque non-info du jour : *Paradox* arrête le développement de projets jusqu'ici non-annoncés.



> Paradox Interactive AB (publ) has today decided to discontinue the development of several unannounced games. In connection with the cancellation, the company has written down the value of the projects which will impact the Q3 2021 profit before tax with -135 MSEK. The cancellation is a consequence of the company’s strategy to focus resources and expertise on its proven game niches and projects that better meet the company’s requirements on returns and risk.


https://www.paradoxinteractive.com/m...-down-135-msek

Non-info parce que bon, on n'en avait jamais entendu parler de ces jeux annulés, mais presque parce que c'est quand même un signe des effets du retour de l'ancien CEO aux commandes, déjà qu'ils fassent ce choix, mais aussi qu'ils communiquent dessus (ils auraient pu ne jamais en parler).

----------


## Ruvon

*eFootball* demande pardon très fort pour avoir réussi un lancement aussi catastrophique.







*Keylocker*, le jeu en tour par tour cyberpunk, a pas trop mal commencé son Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...berpunk-action






*Wired Productions* se fait une *Octoberfest* sur Steam, avec plein de trucs pour le Steam Next Fest.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/GetWired2021

Et un nouveau trailer pour *Martha Is Dead*.






*QFIELD*, un Rocket League avec des lance-roquettes, a une démo sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1506060/QFIELD/






*ITORAH*, un platformer d'inspiration mésoaméricaine, aura aussi une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1132910/ITORAH/






*Starship Troopers - Terran Command* a aussi une démo, et une vidéo pour la présenter.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erran_Command/

----------


## Ruvon

*Firegirl: Hack 'n Splash Rescue*, un jeu en pixel-art où il fait chaud, sortira le 14 décembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Splash_Rescue/






*Vampire: The Masquerade - Swansong* présente un nouveau perso. On rappelle qu'il sortira en exclu EGS et sur consoles en février 2022.






*Strange Horticulture*, un jeu de jardinage lovecraftien prévu pour 2022, aura lui aussi une démo pour le Steam Next Fest.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Horticulture/






*Midnight Protocol*, un jeu de hacking du futur, démo, Next Fest, tout ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ight_Protocol/






Rappel, le *Steam Next Fest*, c'est là que ça se passe : https://store.steampowered.com/sale/nextfest



Retour sur l'*actualité de l'industrie par GameIndustry.biz*, exhaustif cette semaine.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ek-in-business

----------


## Wolverine

> Il hurle le fun "pour le futur". C'est littéralement marqué dedans. Du coup, ils ont mis des néons roses autour... Cohérent.
> 
> Pertinent ou joli, c'est une autre histoire


Ben non, c'est marqué dessous  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Souno’s Curse* est un jeu de plateformes-aventures qui vient de lancer sa campagne kickstarter et a une démo sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/sounos-cu...-steam-436919/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...se/description

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Sounos_Curse/




Le jeu de construction-survie *Myth of Empires* va avoir une bêta fermée du 2 au 10 Octobre. Les inscriptions ont été ouvertes aujourd'hui sur la page Steam :

https://www.ign.com/videos/myth-of-e...d-beta-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...th_of_Empires/




*Paradox Interactive* a annoncé avoir annulé plusieurs projets non-annoncés pour se concentrer sur sa spécialité, les jeux de stratégie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/paradox-aban...n-game-niches/

Interview de Rich Lawrence, le patron de *New World* à propos de la sortie du jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amazon-refle...s-by-surprise/

Ça va pas trop mal pour *Dontnod*, surtout après 6 mois sans sortie de jeux. 6 jeux sont en préparation donc 5 en auto-édition :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050843333.html

Kalypso Media crée Nine Worlds Studios, qui développera *Tropico 7* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050843337.html

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour la *Stratégie du Triangle* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050843347.html




L'action-RPG *Eiyuden Chronicle Rising* sortira en 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050843353.html




*Rogue Legacy 2* a eu droit à une grosse mise à jour, Dragon's Vow, il y a 3 jours :

----------


## Ruvon

Les jeux annoncés pour octobre suivis par les *Turn Based Lovers* :

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/tu...-october-2021/



*Shelter Manager* sortira le 9 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...elter_Manager/



Un *Ask Me Anything* en cours sur Reddit avec des devs de *point&click* :

Dave Gilbert – Wadjet Eye Games (Unavowed)

Jon Sgro – Skunkape Games (Sam & Max Save the World)

Anselm Pyta – Studio Seufz (The Longing)

Lori and Corey Cole – Transolar Games (Hero-U: Rogue to Redemption)

Ron Gilbert – Terrible Toybox (Thimbleweed Park)

Liviu Boar – Stuck in Attic (Gibbous – A Cthulhu Adventure)

Dan Marshall and Ben Ward – Size Five Games (Lair of the Clockwork God)

Joe Russ and Ben Tillett – Mografi (Jenny LeClue – Detectivu)

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwi...n_point_click/



Nouvelle vidéo de présentation de Grand Cathay pour *Total War: Warhammer 3* avec du gros lézard qui vole en crachant du feu dedans.






RPS conseille 13 démos pour le *Steam Next Fest*.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...021-best-demos



Review de *Jagged Alliance 2* par les Turn Based Lovers, histoire de rappeler qui est le patron dans le domaine du tactical en tour par tout.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/review/j...lassic-review/



La meilleure façon de jouer à *Death Stranding* :

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG sur mobile que SEGA avait teasé il y a un moment s'appelle *Sin Chronicle*, et est la suite de Chain Chronicle :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050843375.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Vampire - The Masquerade : Swansong*, qui doit sortir en Février 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050843371.html




Le roguelike *Firegirl : Hack'n Splash Rescue* sortira sur toutes les consoles et PC le 14 Décembre. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050843363.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Splash_Rescue/




C'est la version 1.1 pour le DLC communautaire S.O.G. Prairie Fire sur la guerre du Vietnam pour *Arma III* 

https://nofrag.com/le-dlc-darma-3-su...enu-imposante/




L'un des derniers cheats sur *Kalof Warzone* permet d'étendre son FOV en "reculant" son point de vue. Bon, le nouveau système anti-cheat doit bientôt arriver :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...ck-video-clip/

*Capcom* veut faire du PC sa plateforme principale, prévoyant que d'ici 2 ans, les ventes sur consoles égaleront celles sur PC :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-main-platform

La sortie du casual-RPG *Moonglow Bay* est retardée du 7 au 26 Octobre sur XBox et PC, et sera évidemment sur le Game Pass le jour de sa sortie :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/xb...le-26-octobre/

La B.O. de *Far Cry 6* est sur Youtube (légalement) :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/la...e-sur-youtube/




*Phoenix Point* est entré sur le XBox Game Pass aujourd'hui :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/xb...ue-aujourdhui/

Les jeux ayant des options d’accessibilité auront bientôt des badges spécifiques sur le *Microsoft Store* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/le...-a-identifier/

----------


## Ruvon

Grosse liste des sorties de la fin d'année et au delà, rassemblée par *IGN*, classée par plateforme (le PC est à la fin)* avec du lien affilié partout à ne pas cliquer*, avec une vidéo pour octobre qui aurait été mieux si elle s'était contentée de montrer les jeux sans quelqu'un qui parle dessus.

https://www.ign.com/articles/video-g...intendo-switch









> Square Enix annonce *Dungeon Encounters*, un RPG solo, qui sera dispo le 14 octobre.


Alors ça y est, les jeux Square n'intéressent plus ? Personne dans ma liste d'ami n'a le jeu en wishlist sur Steam  ::ninja::  C'est quoi, les 30 balles demandées pour un jeu sur une grille carrée qui vous dérangent ?  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ON_ENCOUNTERS/

Et un seul qui a COLLECTION of SaGa FINAL FANTASY LEGEND  ::o: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ANTASY_LEGEND/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour *Mario Party Superstars*, qui sortira le 29 Octobre sur Switch :

https://www.destructoid.com/mario-pa...kyo-game-show/




Suite à la dernière mise à jour, il est maintenant possible de s'asseoir dans *Ooblets*, le croisement entre Stardew Valley et Pokemon. Oui, il y a d'autres trucs dans la mise à jour, pourtant intitulée "Sitting Update!" :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ooblets-p...sit-on-chairs/

*Nintendo* a déposé un nouveau brevet. En gros, c'est le Quick Resume de la XBox mais sur plusieurs jeux en même temps :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-ninte...-quick-resume/

*PlayStation* veut acheter d'autres studios. Attention quand même, Microsfot a beaucoup plus d'argent que toi :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...oint-purchase/

*Bandai-Namco* a changé de logo et révélé sa nouvelle vision (comprendre orientation marketing) pour le futur. Ne riez pas, ils ont certainement payé des consultants très cher pour ça. Et une boite de design aussi qui, avec du bol, n'a pas sous-traité à un étudiant pour 100 euros contre de la passion et de l'exposition :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-company-logo/



Le jeu de comédie-aventure *What Lies in the Multiverse* a été annoncé pour début 2022 sur PC et consoles d'ancienne génération. Une démo est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...emo-out-today/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Multiverse/




La saison 6 de *Kalof Black Ops Cold War et Warzone* commencera le 7 Octobre avec des mises à jour, de nouvelles maps multijoueurs, des nouvelles cartes pour le mode Zombies et évidemment un événement spécial Halloween :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-zombies-maps/



Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Nintendo ressortirait *Metroid Prime 1* sur Switch au lieu d'un Metroid Prime Trilogy remaster, qui avait été suggéré par la même personne bien informée ou pas en Juillet :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-been-claimed/

Voilà la roadmap d'Automne pour *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...been-revealed/



Amazon a annoncé 1 million de joueurs pour le 1er jour de *New World* ... Et suggère aux gens de créer leurs persos sur des serveurs peu peuplés pour limiter l'attente avant de pouvoir jouer :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6496738/





Le Shockwave Launcher revient sur *Fortnite* après un sondage en ligne :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fo.../1100-6496741/

Un joueur aurait trouvé un moyen de jouer à *Halo Infinite* en écran splitté en bidouillant dans le menu de la version de test :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ha.../1100-6496746/

*The Touryst* est le premier jeu 8K, 60fps de la PS5. Mais vu que la PS5 ne supporte pas le 8K sur son port HDMI 2.1 (faudra attendre un patch de la PS5), il y a une arnaque :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6496745/




Le remake de *Demon’s Souls* s'est écoulé à 1.4 millions d'exemplaires et 420.000 joueurs n'ont pas dépassé le 1er boss :

https://www.thegamer.com/demons-soul...nx-boss-stats/

D'ailleurs un événement Return To Boletaria, organisé par la communauté, aura lieu du 4 au 18 Octobre sur *Demon's Souls* :

https://www.thegamer.com/demons-soul...-to-boletaria/

Le RPG minimaliste *Dungeon Encounters* sortira le 14 Octobre sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...eon-encounters







Voilà le logo des 35 ans de la série *Final Fantasy* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14699...al-fantasy.htm





La collection de schmups *Darius Cozmic Collection Arcade* a été annoncée pour Steam cet Automne. *G-Darius HD* doit aussi sortir cet hiver :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/dari...us-this-winter

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Dusk Diver 2* sortira sur PS4, Switch et PC en 2022 dans le monde entier. Les versions PS4 et Switch sortiront le 24 Février au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/dusk...nd-screenshots




Bande-annonce pour le battle-royale *Final Fantasy VII: The First Soldier*, prévu pour 2021 sur iOS et Android :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/fina...online-trailer




*Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin* sortira le 22 Mars 2022 sur PC (en exclusivité sur l'EGS) et sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Une nouvelle démo jouable, avec un nouveau perso et du multijoueur, est disponible jusqu'au 11 Octobre sur PS5 et XBox Series :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/stra...s5-xbox-series
https://www.thegamer.com/stranger-of...wetlands-area/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/stran...ameplay-video/
https://gamerant.com/stranger-paradi...ssion-preview/







Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur *Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water* qui sort le 28 Octobre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/fata...hikami-trailer




Kazuma Kujo, le chef-créateur de Granzella semble avoir fait une boulette dans une présentation, en montrant ce qui semble être un modèle pour un personnage du prochain *Disaster Report*, qui aura lieu en Automne et sera en monde ouvert :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/gran...r-report-title

----------


## KOUB

Le beat ‘em-up *Aeon Must Die!* sortira le 14 Octobre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/aeon-...eplay-trailer/




Konami est vraiment désolé d'avoir sorti un *eFootball 2022* tout pourri et vraiment, ils vont travailler fort pour remédier aux problèmes :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/konam...s-awful-state/



Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Konami ferait plein de trucs en secret, comme avoir sous-traité le développement de plusieurs jeux *Silent Hill* à des studios externes, travailler à un reboot de *Castlevania* et à un remake de *Metal Gear Solid 3*

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-silent-hill/
https://www.thegamer.com/new-silent-...s-development/
https://www.thegamer.com/castlevania...opment-konami/
https://www.thegamer.com/metal-gear-...-eater-remake/

*SpecialEffect* est une association caritative supportant le jeux vidéo pour les personnes handicapées. Ils ont un événement aujourd'hui dont la vente de jeux en soldes sur Steam (avec le support de 80 entreprises du jeux vidéos) :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ay-steam-sale/
https://onespecialday.org.uk/

https://store.steampowered.com/curat.../onespecialday

Le beat'em all - Tower Defense *The Last Friend* est sorti hier sur PC. Un prologue gratuit est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/las...monde-post-apo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...iend_Prologue/




Le RPG *Impostor Factory (To The Moon 3)* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/imp...n-3-is-out-now




J'ai pas envie de comprendre le modèle économique de *FIFA 22* plus que je ne le connais déjà, alors je vais juste dire qu'apparemment, EA a fait une boulette concernant son usine à fric :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...re-in-the-game

Un fournisseur internet sud-coréen poursuit *Netflix* parce qu'il bouffe trop de bande-passante, ce qui est dû au succès de Squid Game :

https://gizmodo.com/south-korean-isp...eop-1847780899

*Amazon* a mis en vente sur son site des XBox à prix de scalpeurs, par un vendeur tiers :

https://kotaku.com/amazon-is-selling...kup-1847777778

*Windows 11* va faire baisser les performances des PC pré-construits en activant la fonctionnalité "Virtualization-Based Security" par défaut :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-p...g-performance/

Un néerlandais gère son camping depuis 35 ans avec un *Atari ST 1040* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dutch-legend...g-an-atari-st/

----------


## Da-Soth

> La presque non-info du jour : *Paradox* arrête le développement de projets jusqu'ici non-annoncés.
> 
> 
> https://www.paradoxinteractive.com/m...-down-135-msek
> 
> Non-info parce que bon, on n'en avait jamais entendu parler de ces jeux annulés, mais presque parce que c'est quand même un signe des effets du retour de l'ancien CEO aux commandes, déjà qu'ils fassent ce choix, mais aussi qu'ils communiquent dessus (ils auraient pu ne jamais en parler).


Si ça pouvait être un retour au source, ça serait une excellente nouvelle. Parce que oui, pour moi, Paradox c'était mieux avant.

----------


## Baalim

> Si ça pouvait être un retour au source, ça serait une excellente nouvelle. Parce que oui, pour moi, Paradox c'était mieux avant.


Si possible après avoir (à peu près) terminé Vampire the masquerade 2.
Après, pas de problème, ils peuvent retourner à leurs occupations habituelles.

----------


## Supergounou

> Un néerlandais gère son camping depuis 35 ans avec un *Atari ST 1040*


Depuis le temps qu'on répète que c'est la machine parfaite  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Depuis le temps qu'on répète que c'est la machine parfaite


J'osais pas le dire.
Avec un amiga, son camping serait parti en guru meditation en deux semaines.

----------


## Croaker

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur *Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water* qui sort le 28 Octobre sur toutes les consoles et PC :
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/fata...hikami-trailer
> https://youtu.be/t-b0v0l-UTA


Ca n'a pas l'air beaucoup plus beau que la version d'origine (WiiU), mais bon, avec les skins des persos des meilleurs épisodes de la franchise j'ai été forcé de préco, je suis faible.
Cet épisode n'a pas très bonne réputation on dirait, d'ailleurs. (Le gameplay n'a jamais vraiment cassé trois pattes à un canard, mais le volet ambiance est largement au dessus des jeux à jump-scares  :Sweat: )
Avec le streaming, j'espère que pourrait remettre la machine en route, c'est totalement le genre de jeu parfait pour ça.

----------


## Illynir

Non, franchement, il est bien. Il s'est un peu fait déglinguer à l'époque à cause de la maniabilité un peu lourde dû au gamepad de la WiiU elle même, ce qui ne sera plus un problème sur PC.

Si tu y joues pour l'ambiance en tout cas elle est toujours top, mais faut pas être cardiaque.

----------


## Ruvon

1C Entertainment envoie plein de trailers pour le prochain festival de vapeur :

*Forgive Me Father*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ive_Me_Father/




*Lovecraft's Untold Stories 2*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...old_Stories_2/




*HYPERVIOLENT*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../HYPERVIOLENT/




*Reverie Knights Tactics*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ights_Tactics/






Vous vous sentez l'âme de Francesco Schettino ? Embarquez avec Costa Croisière dans *Cruise Ship Manager*. Pas de démo pour celui-là, mais c'est du PlayWaylonais alors on se méfie quand même un peu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Ship_Manager/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

*Tavern Master* est un jeu de gestion de taverne médiévale qui sort le 16 Novembre sur Steam, avec une démo jouable en ce moment bien entendu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tavern-master-preview/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Tavern_Master/




Voici les événements d'Halloween prévu pour *Dead By Daylight* :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...vent-schedule/





*Dirt 5* a aussi un événement d'Halloween qui a commencé aujourd'hui :

https://gamerant.com/dirt-5-halloween-event/




La dernière mise à jour d'Edge pour la XBox permet d'utiliser *Discord* :

https://gamerant.com/discord-is-now-...rowser-update/

La fonctionnalité Stage Discovery disparait de *Discord* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/discord-stag...overy-removed/

Le DLC Deadlands pour *The Elder Scrolls Online* sortira le 1er Novembre sur PC et le 16 Novembre sur XBox et PlayStation :

https://www.thegamer.com/eso-deadlan...-date-details/

*Evening Star* (Sonic Mania) travaille sur un projet de jeu original de plateformes en 3D :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-3d-platformer

L'*Accessible Games Database* permet de chercher des jeux vidéo en fonction des options d’accessibilité :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-games-to-play

https://accessiblegamesdatabase.com/





Le jeu d'action *Timothy and the Tower of Mu* sortira en 2022 sur Steam. Il y a évidemment une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/2d-a...in-2022-for-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Tower_of_Mu/




Le RPG - Dungeon-Crawler *Potato Flowers in Full Bloom* sortira en hiver 2022 sur PC et Switch. Le jeu a une démo jouable en ce moment sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/3d-d...-for-switch-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...in_Full_Bloom/




8 minutes de gameplay pour la version PC de *Monster Hunter Rise*, qui sortira le 12 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...r-hunter-rise/




Le démo du jeu d'action-aventure avec un renard anthropomorphe *Tunic* est revenue :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/553420/TUNIC/

Le RTS *Starship Troopers - Terran Command* a aussi une démo jouable pendant le Steam Next Fest :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erran_Command/

*Niantic*, les développeurs de Pokemon GO, exige un rang 7 dans le jeu pour pouvoir postuler à certains emplois :

https://gamerant.com/niantic-pokemon...league-rank-7/

Le chief financial officer et chief operating officer Blake Jorgensen quitte *EA* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...after-a-decade

L'administration Biden prévoit de discuter du léger problème des *Ransomwares* avec une trentaine de pays :

https://gizmodo.com/biden-administra...o-d-1847785282

De prochaines mises à jour de *Chrome* pourraient rendre inefficaces les bloqueurs de publicité :

https://www.pcgamer.com/big-changes-...l-ad-blockers/

Le Salvador a déclaré il y a quelques temps que le Bitcoin était bien une vraie monnaie du monde réel de la réalité véritable. Ils ont donc dépensé 255 millions de dollars pour construire une ferme de minage utilisant l'électricité géothermique (au moins, ça pollue moins) qui a produit ses premiers résultats :

https://gizmodo.com/president-of-el-...ryp-1847784937

*Compound* est une plateforme de prêt de cryptomonnaies qui a envoyé par erreur  89 millions de dollars aux mauvais utilisateurs et ils ne peuvent pas les récupérer. Sans rire, le CEO et fondateur promet 10% de la somme virée à ceux qui rendront l'argent ... ou menace de les dénoncer à l'IRS ou de révéler leurs informations personnelles en ligne. Tout va bien dans la sécurité des Cryptomonnaies donc ... Ça va bien avec les paiements pour les ransomwares ou divers chantages que permettent les cryptomonnaies notez bien :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-company-a...-po-1847782215

Une petite liste des célébrités qui font dans les NFT :

https://kotaku.com/a-list-of-your-fa...-nf-1847783209

----------


## Ruvon

Hum. Fake ou pas ?...

----------


## pipoop

Y as personne pour leur envoyer un:lol t ki?

----------


## Old Fashion Jo

Tavern Master is mineeeee  ::wub::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Hum. Fake ou pas ?...


Y'a pas eu un fake dans le même genre il y a 2 semaines environ ?

----------


## Getz

> Y'a pas eu un fake dans le même genre il y a 2 semaines environ ?


Si 3DFX je crois non ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Y'a pas eu un fake dans le même genre il y a 2 semaines environ ?


3DFX début aout
Interplay fin juillet.

----------


## mithrandir3

> De prochaines mises à jour de *Chrome* pourraient rendre inefficaces les bloqueurs de publicité :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/big-changes-...l-ad-blockers/


Chrome, le browser qui a été vendu à sa sortie (comme pas mal de trucs de Google), comme le browser ultime, qui est devenu un monstre d'utilisation de ressources, et qui finalement sert surtout à Google au détriment des utilisateurs.

----------


## Ruvon

> 3DFX début aout
> Interplay fin juillet.


Ouais voilà, forcément, ça pose question.



Vous prendrez bien une dose de Dark Soulisme, de Dragon Dogmisme et d'AGROUGROU je suis un gros monstre ?

*Arise of Awakener*, présenté au Tokyo Game Show, publié par Gamera Games (Chine), sans info sur où ça sort ni quand.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Firefox, what else ?

Et franchement, un navigateur par Google, vous vous attendiez à quoi ?   ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'utilise exclusivement Chrome mais ce genre d'infos si c'est avéré me feront basculé vers Firefox ou autre

----------


## Spawn

Utilisateur depuis toujours de Firefox, j'ai récemment découvert Vivaldi, et ma vie a changé.  :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

Je suis sur Edge, depuis qu'ils ont basculé sur chromium c'est très bien. J'utilise aussi firefox. #my2cents

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Utilisateur depuis toujours de Firefox, j'ai récemment découvert Vivaldi, et ma vie a changé.


En bien ou en mal ? Faut préciser hein
"Adepte depuis toujours des  psychothérapies, j'ai récemment rencontré le Dr Lecter, et ma vie a changée".

----------


## Illynir

Traitre.  :tired:

----------


## Molina

> En bien ou en mal ? Faut préciser hein
> "Adepte depuis toujours des  psychothérapies, j'ai récemment rencontré le Dr Lecter, et ma vie a changée".


"Il m'a dit à la dernière séance, qu'il avait foie en moi".

----------


## FB74

Une thérapie à base_ d'accompagnement_ de fèves et de Chianti sans doute...  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Hum. Fake ou pas ?...


Le nom et le logo Acclaim appartiennent depuis 2016 à Collectorvision, un studio indépendant de homebrew.
https://collectorvision.com/store/

----------


## Frypolar

> Utilisateur depuis toujours de Firefox, j'ai récemment découvert Vivaldi, et ma vie a changé.


Ouais mais Vivaldi c’est pas open-source, tu sais pas trop ce qu’ils font. Et c’est la même base que Chrome ce qui pose quand même quelques problèmes. Cette base étant contrôlée par Google, ils peuvent beaucoup plus facilement imposer de nouvelles normes alors qu’avant il devait y avoir un accord entre les principaux navigateurs.




> J'utilise exclusivement Chrome mais ce genre d'infos si c'est avéré me feront basculé vers Firefox ou autre


Déjà aujourd’hui les bloqueurs de pub sont moins efficaces sous Chrome que sous Firefox : https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wi...est-on-Firefox Bon le texte est un peu velu mais le graph est assez clair.

Au passage :
- Firefox sur Android a accès à un bloqueur de pub. Ce n’est pas le cas de Chrome.
- uBlock *Origin* est le seul bloqueur de pub vraiment efficace. Tous les trucs style "AdBlock", "AdBlockPlus" ou autre ont été racheté.

----------


## Nono

> De prochaines mises à jour de *Chrome* pourraient rendre inefficaces les bloqueurs de publicité :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/big-changes-...l-ad-blockers/


Pendant ce temps, dans Vivaldi, le bloqueur de pub est inclus.

----------


## Ruvon

Puisqu'on parle d'autre chose que de JV : pendant le procès contre Google, accusé de chercher à créer un monopole dans le domaine du moteur de recherche, les avocats de Google ont montré des chiffres qui disent que le mot le plus recherché sur Bing (si, vous savez, le moteur de recherche de Microsoft) est... Google (argument qui pour eux montre que ce sont les utilisateurs qui veulent utiliser leur moteur et pas Google qui cherche à l'imposer).

https://kotaku.com/this-is-awkward-b...-is-1847787828

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ouais mais Vivaldi c’est pas open-source, tu sais pas trop ce qu’ils font. Et c’est la même base que Chrome ce qui pose quand même quelques problèmes. Cette base étant contrôlée par Google, ils peuvent beaucoup plus facilement imposer de nouvelles normes alors qu’avant il devait y avoir un accord entre les principaux navigateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà aujourd’hui les bloqueurs de pub sont moins efficaces sous Chrome que sous Firefox : https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wi...est-on-Firefox Bon le texte est un peu velu mais le graph est assez clair.
> 
> Au passage :
> - Firefox sur Android a accès à un bloqueur de pub. Ce n’est pas le cas de Chrome.
> - uBlock *Origin* est le seul bloqueur de pub vraiment efficace. Tous les trucs style "AdBlock", "AdBlockPlus" ou autre ont été racheté.


Du coup tu conseilles quel navigateur ? Firefox ?

----------


## Baalim

> Puisqu'on parle d'autre chose que de JV : pendant le procès contre Google, accusé de chercher à créer un monopole dans le domaine du moteur de recherche, les avocats de Google ont montré des chiffres qui disent que le mot le plus recherché sur Bing (si, vous savez, le moteur de recherche de Microsoft) est... Google (argument qui pour eux montre que ce sont les utilisateurs qui veulent utiliser leur moteur et pas Google qui cherche à l'imposer).
> 
> https://kotaku.com/this-is-awkward-b...-is-1847787828


Belle démonstration... d'une position ultra-dominante.
Je me demande comment ils ont pu penser que c'était une bonne idée.  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup tu conseilles quel navigateur ? Firefox ?


Fais comme moi. Je dois en avoir 4 ou 5 sur chaque ordinateur  ::wacko:: 


Tiens, un jeu d'heroic fantasy. C'est vrai que ça manquait.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Hum. Fake ou pas ?...


Le compte Twitter annonçant ce prochain retour 'officiel' d'Acclaim a été supprimé en quelques heures... pour rappel il avait fallu plusieurs jour pour le faux retour d'Interplay et le faux retour de 3DFX (fin juillet/début aout).

----------


## Frypolar

> Du coup tu conseilles quel navigateur ? Firefox ?


Oui. Firefox + uBlock Origin + leur système de containers. T’as l’extension générale pour les containers mais aussi certaines spécialisées. C’est aussi très pratique quand tu as plusieurs comptes sur un site.

Il y a aussi Decentraleyes qui a comme effet secondaire d’accélérer le chargement de certaines pages. Et j’aime bien Privacy Redirect pour rediriger Twitter vers Nitter (meilleure interface, bien plus rapide) et Reddit vers old.reddit. Et à part les containers j’ai les mêmes extensions sur mon téléphone.

Ah et Tree Style Tab pour ceux qui ouvrent beaucoup d’onglets  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Oui. Firefox + uBlock Origin + leur système de containers. T’as l’extension générale pour les containers mais aussi certaines spécialisées. C’est aussi très pratique quand tu as plusieurs comptes sur un site.
> 
> Il y a aussi Decentraleyes qui a comme effet secondaire d’accélérer le chargement de certaines pages. Et j’aime bien Privacy Redirect pour rediriger Twitter vers Nitter (meilleure interface, bien plus rapide) et Reddit vers old.reddit. Et à part les containers j’ai les mêmes extensions sur mon téléphone.
> 
> Ah et Tree Style Tab pour ceux qui ouvrent beaucoup d’onglets


Ok merci, je vais tester.

J'ai installé Vivaldi pour voir également. ça semble pas mal à première vue, je vais comparer tout ça, j'aimerais bien arrêter d'utiliser Chrome !

----------


## Nono

> Oui. Firefox + uBlock Origin + *leur système de containers*.


Ha oui, c'est classe ces extensions. Au boulot, le Facebook container et un autre du même genre sont installés d'office.

Même si Vivaldi aurait envie de reprendre l'idée, je ne suis même pas sur que Chromium leur permettrait de le faire.

----------


## Ruvon

> Belle démonstration... d'une position ultra-dominante.
> Je me demande comment ils ont pu penser que c'était une bonne idée.


Oui, position dominante. Mais ça ne montre pas (en tous cas, pas cet exemple) qu'ils cherchent volontairement à instaurer de force un monopole. Ils décident de répondre à une question qui ne leur est pas vraiment posée avec cette défense.




> the tech giant was accused of allegedly *using unfair tactics to crush any competing search engines*, creating a monopoly in the market. Google is denying this, with its lawyers arguing that *folks just really, really like using its search engine* and nothing nefarious was happening.


Pourquoi ils sont attaqués :




> Lawyers for the EU explained why the order was filed in court, listing three main reasons which included: *Forcing phone manufacturers to pre-install Chome on its phones by refusing to license the Google Play Store if they didn’t*, *paying network providers and manufacturers to only pre-install the Google search app on all of their devices* and *preventing companies from selling phones or tablets with alternative versions of Android if they didn’t play by these rules*.


Donc avoir une position dominante *parce que* préférentielle auprès des utilisateurs ne prouve rien et n'a pas grand intérêt dans le cadre de ce procès, mais rappelons quand même que position dominante ne veut pas dire automatiquement avoir des pratiques monopolistiques répréhensibles. Bon, dans le cas de Google, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils esquivent la condamnation quand même.




> Tiens, un jeu d'heroic fantasy. C'est vrai que ça manquait.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WmE1zRfamBw


Tu m'as mis en ignore liste quand ça t'arrange ou tu entretiens la tradition du doublon sur le topic ?  ::ninja:: 




> Le compte Twitter annonçant ce prochain retour 'officiel' d'Acclaim a été supprimé en quelques heures... pour rappel il avait fallu plusieurs jour pour le faux retour d'Interplay et le faux retour de 3DFX (fin juillet/début aout).


La question elle aura été vite répondue  :^_^: 

Allez, pour vous bercer avant d'aller dormir, un peu de mauvaise musique de jeux vidéo. Ce sera toujours moins pire que la musique qu'on trouve sur le topic à Baalim  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Honnêtement, tu vois vraiment une raison naturelle pour que les gens se jettent spontanément sur l'écosystème Google ?

Tu utilises chrome parce que Google (le site) te le suggère très fortement et parce qu'il est presque imposé sur Android.

Tu veux utiliser stadia ? Bonne nouvelle, il sera vraiment bien que tu installes chrome.

Tu veux utiliser gmail ? Ah mais sais-tu à quel point il marche mieux et rend ta vie plus belle si tu l'utilise sur chrome.

Etc.

C'est marrant, ça me rappelle quelqu'un dans les années 90/2000.

C'est pas du tout de l'abus de position dominante, c'est juste un excès de bienveillance.

----------


## Ruvon

> Honnêtement, tu vois vraiment une raison naturelle pour que les gens se jettent spontanément sur l'écosystème Google ?
> 
> Tu utilises chrome parce que Google (le site) te le suggère très fortement et parce qu'il est presque imposé sur Android.
> 
> Tu veux utiliser stadia ? Bonne nouvelle, il sera vraiment bien que tu installes chrome.
> 
> Tu veux utiliser gmail ? Ah mais sais-tu à quel point il marche mieux et rend ta vie plus belle si tu l'utilise sur chrome.
> 
> Etc.
> ...


Je n'utilise pas Chrome, je n'ai pas de smartphone, je n'utiliserais pas Stadia parce que ça a l'air d'être bien de la merde et je n'utilise pas gmail comme boite email personnelle avec des trucs importants dessus. Je ne sais pas à qui tu réponds en fait  ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 

A la limite, dans ce passage "avoir une position dominante parce que préférentielle auprès des utilisateurs ne prouve rien et n'a pas grand intérêt dans le cadre de ce procès", j'aurais dû rajouter "*prétendument* préférentielle auprès des utilisateurs", mais je partais du principe que même si c'est vrai, ça n'a aucun intérêt dans le cadre de ce procès.

----------


## Baalim

Le "tu" représentait l'utilisateur lambda, pas le zadiste et son téléphone à clapet.

Le problème, c'est que les abus multiples et variés de google renforcent la position dominante de chacun de ses produits. La homepage Google incite à utiliser chrome, chrome incite à utiliser gmail et google drive et ainsi de suite.  

Je t'avouerai que je ne me suis pas penché sur ce procès particulier vu que google en a un peu partout mais les reproches -fondés- sont un peu les mêmes à chaque fois.

C'est pour ça que la démonstration de ses avocats est une grosse blague et démontre exactement l'inverse de ce qu'ils veulent voir retenu comme vérité. Bien souvent, les gens veulent google parce qu'ils ne savent même pas qu'il existe des équivalents.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Allez, pour vous bercer avant d'aller dormir, un peu de mauvaise musique de jeux vidéo. Ce sera toujours moins pire que la musique qu'on trouve sur le topic à Baalim 
> 
> https://youtu.be/48JbcPmaBQ0


Faut déjà être un peu maso pour s'enfiler de la musique de jeu vidéo en quantité alors de la mauvaise musique de jv  :Gerbe:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Voici le jeu d'horreur ferroviaire *Choo-Choo Charles*, qui sortira début 2022. Je dois avouer être curieux de la chose :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-a-surv...named-charles/




Où on revient sur ce que *Rob Zombie* a fait dans le jeu vidéo :

https://gamerant.com/rob-zombie-video-game-hisory/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que le reboot de *Twisted Metal* soit un free-to-play :

https://gamerant.com/twisted-metal-r...ay-rumor-leak/

Comme promis, Fouad Torriss, le fondateur de ImagineDreams, a partagé un lien vers sa démo *Wyvern Simulator*. Il n'y a pour l'instant pas de projet de jeu derrière :

https://gamerant.com/playable-wyvern...free-download/









Il semble que la bande-annonce du MMORPG chinois *Doula Continent: Soul Master Duel* ressemble quand même beaucoup à celle de *Final Fantasy 14: Shadowbringers* :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...railer-copied/





550 streameurs participeront au *Spooktacular Streamathon* en faveur de l’œuvre de charité Gamers Outreach, qui fournit de quoi jouer aux jeux vidéo aux enfants dans les hôpitaux :

https://www.thegamer.com/Spooktacula...mers-outreach/

Où ça parle un peu de Turtle Rock Studios, mais surtout de leur petit dernier *Back 4 Blood*, qui sort le 12 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...ding-the-horde

D'ailleurs, *Back 4 Blood* utilisera la protection Denuvo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/back-...i-tamper-tech/

L'action RPG *Arise of Awakener* a été annoncé pour 2023 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/arise...dragons-dogma/




*Dynasty Warriors 9 Empires* sortira le 23 Décembre sur toutes les consoles et PC au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/dyna...er-23-in-japan




3ème bande-annonce pour *Earth Defense Force 6*, qui sortira en 2022 au Japon sur PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/eart...-third-trailer




*Madness: Project Nexus* est un jeu d'action sorti sur Steam le 29 Septembre, basé sur la série de jeu sur navigateur Madness Combat que ceux qui ont moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaître :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mad...rounds-classic




*FIFA 22* est sorti hier et vend des cosmétiques façon anime japonais, en essayant en plus d'y mettre du lore ... Le titre du jeu aurait dû être sous-titré "On essaiera tout pour avoir vos tunes". Personnellement, je trouve le tout très très violet :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-cosmetics-now







Sans surprise, Amazon bloque la création de nouveaux personnages sur les serveurs sur-peuplés de *New World* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...n-full-servers





*Take-Two* continue à faire envoyer des lettres polies mais fermes de ses avocats pour faire disparaitre toute trace de remake ou de reverse-engineering des GTA 3 à 5 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-two-takedown

Les builds des persos endgame pour *Marvel’s Avengers* comprenaient beaucoup d'équipements améliorant l'avantage Tachyon Surge, qui augmentait les dégâts. Ça a pris des plombes aux joueurs motivés pour farmer les équipements adéquats eeeeet ... suite au dernier patch, le Tachyon Surge a été salement nerfé et les joueurs râlent :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=2e67c9a96895

*Final Fantasy XVI* est bien avancé :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050843377.html
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...says-producer/

Une mise à jour sur le développement de *Project L*, le futur jeu de bastion de Riot Games, aura lieu probablement fin Novembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382743.html

----------


## KOUB

*Atelier Sophie 2 : The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream* a été annoncé sur PC, PS4 et Switch pour le 25 Février 2022 :

https://www.actugaming.net/atelier-s...nnonce-437009/




Interview en anglais et en français de Junzo Hosoi, producteur de la série des JRPG *Atelier* justement :

https://www.thegamer.com/atelier-sop...stern-success/
https://www.actugaming.net/atelier-s...-hosoi-436182/

Le DLC Wavelengths pour *Life is Strange : True Colors* est sorti (sauf sur Swtich). Il met en scène Steph, l'animatrice de la radio KRCT que l'on peut aussi entendre dans Before The Storm. Par contre, pour pouvoir avoir le DLC, il faut nécessairement et étrangement posséder l'édition Deluxe ou Definive :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14700...disponible.htm

Deuxième bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Blue Reflection: Second Light*, qui sortira le 9 Novembre sur PS4, Switch et PC dans le monde entier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/blue...second-trailer




*Multi Theft Auto: San Andreas* est un mod multijoueur en ligne pour GTA San Andreas qui est arrivé en version 1.5.9 ... Et toujours pas de lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Take-Two :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/multi...-5-9-released/

Une fonctionnalité permettant d'essayer gratuitement les jeux vidéos pour la PS5 est actuellement en test en Grande-Bretagne sur Death Stranding Director's Cut et Sackboy: A Big Adventure :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...feature-to-ps5
https://gamerant.com/playstation-fre...nding-sackboy/

Un bébé Warthog dans *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...a-little-buggy




Découverte de la toxicité de *GTA Online* :

https://www.thegamer.com/grand-theft...line-toxicity/

Sega a sorti un "adaptateur" pour la *Mega Drive Mini* qui ne permet pas de jouer aux cartouches Master System mais comprend 8 jeux :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nt-play-games/

Chronologie des événements depuis le début de l'action en justice contre *Activision-Blizzard*

https://kotaku.com/everything-that-h...izz-1847401161

Le streameur *Axiun*, connu pour être particulièrement toxique (et avoir donné son pass de la TwitchCon 2019 a un streameur interdit d'y venir), vient d'être dé-banni de Twitch après deux ans. Il promet de ne plus être un connard en gros :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-axiun-un...ter-two-years/





Vitalik Buterin a été fort déçu du nerf des démonistes de World Of Warcraft en 2010. Il a donc quitté le jeu et s'est mis à écrire un blog sur le Bitcoin avant de finalement se lancer et créer l'*Ethereum*. World Of Warcraft est la source de plus de maux que je ne le croyais :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-creator-...his-character/

----------


## cooly08

À noter que si vous switchez sur firefox, vous ne verrez plus les twitts intégrés dans le forum, il faut changer une option : une fois sur le site, il faut cliquer sur le bouclier bleu en haut à gauche de l'adresse et désactiver l'option "la protection renforcée contre le pistage".

----------


## poneyroux

> À noter que si vous switchez sur firefox, vous ne verrez plus les twitts intégrés dans le forum, il faut changer une option : une fois sur le site, il faut cliquer sur le bouclier bleu en haut à gauche de l'adresse et désactiver l'option "la protection renforcée contre le pistage".


Ah ?
Je suis sur Firefox, l'option est activée et je vois les Twitts intégrés.

----------


## KOUB

> Ah ?
> Je suis sur Firefox, l'option est activée et je vois les Twitts intégrés.


Pareil.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le metroidvania *F.I.S.T.: Forged in Shadow Torch* sortira en Octobre sur Steam et l'Epic Game Store :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/09/fist...hes-in-october


*F.I.S.T.: Forged in Shadow Torch* est sorti sur Steam. Pas sur l'EGS.

----------


## Sharn

> Oui. Firefox + uBlock Origin + leur système de containers. T’as l’extension générale pour les containers mais aussi certaines spécialisées. C’est aussi très pratique quand tu as plusieurs comptes sur un site.
> 
> Il y a aussi Decentraleyes qui a comme effet secondaire d’accélérer le chargement de certaines pages. Et j’aime bien Privacy Redirect pour rediriger Twitter vers Nitter (meilleure interface, bien plus rapide) et Reddit vers old.reddit. Et à part les containers j’ai les mêmes extensions sur mon téléphone.
> 
> Ah et Tree Style Tab pour ceux qui ouvrent beaucoup d’onglets


Pour un usage spécifique Opera à un VPN intégré gratuit.

----------


## Wolverine

> À noter que si vous switchez sur firefox, vous ne verrez plus les twitts intégrés dans le forum, il faut changer une option : une fois sur le site, il faut cliquer sur le bouclier bleu en haut à gauche de l'adresse et désactiver l'option "la protection renforcée contre le pistage".





> Ah ?
> Je suis sur Firefox, l'option est activée et je vois les Twitts intégrés.





> Pareil.


Pareil chez moi.

----------


## cooly08

Ah. Je pense que dans les options firefox 

```
about:preferences#privacy
```

 vous n'êtes pas configuré en _strict_ pour la _protection renforcée contre le pistage_.

----------


## Nov

> Ah. Je pense que dans les options firefox 
> 
> ```
> about:preferences#privacy
> ```
> 
>  vous n'êtes pas configuré en _strict_ pour la _protection renforcée contre le pistage_.


En effet, en stricte ça ne s'affiche pas.

----------


## banditbandit

Intéressant ce vivaldi , à ce propos ya un topic pour les navigateurs : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/61...efox-ou-Opéra

----------


## Ruvon

Toujours concernant les navigateurs :



Spoiler Alert! 


*Maritime Calling* a une démo dispo pour le Steam Next Fest  ::ninja::  Oui, elle était facile  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...itime_Calling/

----------


## cooly08

Haha. Joli.  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ghost Ship Games, les développeurs de l'excellent FPS coop à 4 *Deep Rock Galactic*, ont *annoncé* avoir conçu un jeu de société basé sur leur licence. Le prototype est prêt, un *Kickstarter* est prévu début 2022 pour financer la production.





Le sympathique Outrun/Top Gear-like *Horizon Chase Turbo* va recevoir un DLC payant intitulé *Senna Forever*, en hommage au héros national du pays où est basé le studio Aquiris. Au programme : de nouveaux chapitres et défis en carrière, un mode championnat, une demi-douzaine de nouvelles voitures (plus une tripotée de F1 des années 80-90 pour le mode championnat), de nouveaux tracés basés sur de vrais circuits de F1, et l'ajout d'une vue en caméra embarquée. Sortie le 20 octobre :

----------


## Anonyme220825

Vivement des news sur le prochain FPS de 4A Games, j'ai hâte  :Bath:

----------


## Kriegor

> Le sympathique Outrun/Top Gear-like *Horizon Chase Turbo*


C'est pas un OutRun-like (mais un Top Gear-like oui en effet).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les gens connaissent pas Top Gear.  :tired:

----------


## Wolverine

Ah si, moi je connais ... mais je l'avais oublié.
Je te remercie de faire remonter tout un tas de souvenirs de parties à 2 joueurs sur SNES  ::love::

----------


## Ruvon

*110 Industries* annoncent des trucs dans une vidéo de 39 minutes au Tokyo Game Show :




Dedans on trouve, en plus de *Wanted: Dead* dont on a déjà vu le trailer mais que je remets quand même :




*Red Goes Faster*, un jeu de course.




Et *Vengeance is Mine*, un jeu de mech de combat.




Le tout dans deux trailers avec absence garantie de gameplay  ::ninja:: 

Et cette section... surprenante :

----------


## herve

> C'est pas un OutRun-like (mais un Top Gear-like oui en effet).


salut

C'est un virtual racing like.

----------


## Ruvon

> Faut déjà être un peu maso pour s'enfiler de la musique de jeu vidéo en quantité alors de la mauvaise musique de jv


Tiens, prends ça, de la musique de JV jouée en live ! Et c'est disponible sans avoir à acheter quoi que ce soit, surprenant puisqu'on parle de *Genshin Impact* !

C'est en direct.

----------


## Kriegor

> salut
> 
> C'est un virtual racing like.


A mes yeux non plus. Virtua Racing, aussi arcade soit-il, gère les trajectoires normalement. T'as intérêt à les soigner et même à freiner un peu si tu veux finir tes courses.

Un Virtua Racing-like, pour moi, c'est Hotshot Racing.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et il est moche tout pareil en plus.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

Interview de Yasuhiro Kitao de From Software au sujet de *Elden Ring*, en japonais, sur Famitsu, traduite par Deepl sur reddit :

https://www.famitsu.com/news/202110/03236033.html

https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comme...interview_tgs/

Vous êtes prêts à voir arriver suite à cette réponse des articles disant que Elden Ring ce sera pour les casus ?  ::ninja:: 




> What will be the difficulty level of "The Elden Ring"?　FromSoftware's Kitao answers the question. "It will be a game that more players can enjoy.







> Et *Vengeance is Mine*, un jeu de mech de combat.
> 
> https://youtu.be/hL4PsWOM60Y


La même avec du bullshit de relations publiques ?  ::ninja:: 







Nouvelle page Steam :

*Mose*, un metroidvania en pixel-art avec un grappin vivant  ::ninja::  par l'auteur de TWWWR.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1772830/Mose/

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Les gens connaissent pas Top Gear.


Un Lotus Turbo Challenge - like si tu préfères.

Top Gear étant l'adaptation SNES de Lotus Turbo Challenge 2, sans la licence Lotus (mais avec les musiques de Barry Leitch, qu'on retrouve à la composition sur Horizon Chaze).

----------


## Ruvon

La liste des meilleures ventes de la semaine sur Steam, qui bégaye un peu.

----------


## Tremex

Ça sent le troll mais je réponds : il y a d'excellentes ziziques de jeux vidéo, en ce moment je n'ai même que ça sur mon autoradio. Il y a de bons compositeurs, pas trop de paroles nazes, ça passe très bien sur les grands trajets. Merci au fil sur les B.O pour m'en indiquer quelques-unes de plus de temps à autre.

Il n'y a plus qu'à écouler mes stocks de "full OST" sur de plus grandes distances. Ça tombe bien, paraît qu'on manque de chauffeurs routiers  ::ninja:: .

Sur ce, deux heures et demi de route aux aurores, et faut être arrivé à 8 heures, heureusement qu'il y a la dite musique. Bonne nuit  ::zzz:: .

----------


## Kriegor

Tales of Arise s'accorde un (énième) DLC payant avec les super stars Kirito et Asuna :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zwzfM2SRg90

Ce qui est mieux que si Sword Art Online s'offrait Alphen et Shionne, les héros de ToA (épines ou pas, je suis sûr que Reki Kawahara se débrouillerait pour que cette dernière se fasse sexuellement agressée...).

Une maj (offerte) doit également ajouter deux modes de difficulté supplémentaires : un plus facile que le mode sans les mains déjà présent et un plus difficile que le mode même pas en rêve déjà présent. C'est très bien ça !

----------


## Ruvon

*Stéphane Picq* a fait une musique de jeu vidéo pour la première fois depuis 1998.





https://soundcloud.com/st-phane-picq/melancolika

C'est pour le projet *The Bloodian Chronicles*, hommage à Captain Blood :

https://eviral.itch.io/bloodian-chronicles




Bon par contre au-delà de l'évènement / clin d'œil qui parle aux vieux comme moi qui ont écouté la BO de Dune (le seul qui compte, pas le RTS  ::ninja::  ) en boucle, on ne va pas se mentir : c'est pas terrible comme morceau, ce Melancolika...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy*, qui sort le 26 Octobre, sera joli sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/marvels-guar...-pc-specifics/




*Vedelem: The Golden Horde* est un RTS médiéval gratuit sur Steam. C'est un projet étudiant à la base :

https://www.pcgamer.com/build-castle...e-defense-rts/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Golden_Horde/




*IllFonic* (Arcadegeddon, Friday the 13th, Predator: Hunting Grounds) travaille sur un jeu Ghostbusters. Multijoueur, vu que c'est la spécialité du studio ? L'avenir nous le dira :

https://www.pcgamer.com/friday-the-1...tbusters-game/

Le jeu d'action *Wanted: Dead* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2022. C'est par d'anciens développeurs de Dead or Alive, Dead et Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball donc ... Heu ... Oui, voilà :

https://www.pcgamer.com/action-game-...or-alive-devs/




Apprendre le Morse pour pouvoir trash talker dans *League Of Legends* ... Ça montre quand même une sacré motivation pour être un connard non ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382753.html

Dans *New World*, le endgame consiste en des batailles à 50 contre 50 pour le contrôle de 11 territoires disponibles pour le bénéfice d'une des trois factions du jeu. Sauf que les guildes (compagnies dans le jeu) du jeu sont capables de revendiquer ses territoires ... Donc, s'il y a bataille, ce sont en premier les joueurs de la guilde qui sont convoqués ... Et la guilde peut virer tout joueur qui ne leur plait pas une minute avant le début de la bataille ... Et donc, si votre guilde fait moins de 50 joueurs, vous pouvez vous gratter pour participer aux batailles qui sont donc le seul endgame disponible pour le moment :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-endga...ve-complaints/

Un nouveau *Ghost Recon* sera présenté le 5 Octobre pour le 20ème anniversaire de la franchise. Youhou :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/un...obre-prochain/



un dlc Sword Art Online a été annoncé pour *Tales Of Arise* le 7 Octobre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ta...nline-annonce/




Pour raison de variants, l'International de *DOTA 2* n'aura pas de public. Valve rembourse les tickets 12 jours après les avoir mis en vente :

https://kotaku.com/valve-refunds-all...s-a-1847789874

Le Battle Royale sur portables *Final Fantasy VII: The First Soldier*, le jeu que personne n'attendait, sort en Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/fina...es-in-november

Le mise à jour 2.2 de *Genshin Impact*, nommée Into the Perilous Labyrinth of Fog, sera déployée le 13 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/gens...hes-october-13

----------


## KOUB

*Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes Offline* sortira sur PlayStation (avec upgrade gratuit vers la PS5 pour la version PS4), Switch et PC, le 26 Février 2022 au Japon. Une extension est prévue pour le Printemps 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/drag...-switch-and-pc




*The International Games Summit (TIGS) on Mental Health* est une conférence annuelle parlant de santé mentale dans industrie des jeux vidéos. Elle aura lieu cette année du 6 au 7 Octobre en ligne :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/03/t...alth-in-games/

*New World* va commencer à taper sur les joueurs qui restent connectés au jeu sans rien faire pour en pas se retapper une attente de plusieurs heures :

https://gamerant.com/amazon-afk-crac...-queue-issues/





La CEO d'AMD a dit penser que les pénuries de processeurs devraient s'arranger au milieu de l'année prochaine :

https://gamerant.com/amd-ceo-shortag...way-into-2022/

*Metroid Prime 3* aurait pu être un monde ouvert mais en fait, probablement parce que la Wii niveau hardware, c'était pas vraiment ça :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ld-game-plans/

Des événements pour Halloween dans *Minecraft et de Minecraft : Dungeons* sont évidemment prévu du 13 au 26 Octobre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/de...nce-minecraft/

Voici l'introduction de *River City Saga: Three Kingdoms*, qui sort en Décembre 2021 sur Switch et en Avril 2022 sur PS4 et PC au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/rive...-opening-movie




Du gameplay pour le beat them all *River City Girls 2* qui sortira sur toutes les consoles et sur PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/rive...-debut-trailer




Le jeu de combat de méchas *Vengeance is Mine* a été annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/110-...-series-and-pc




Le jeu de courses *Red Goes Faster* a été annoncé pour 2024 sur consoles de nouvelle génération, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/110-...-switch-and-pc




Les suggestions de démo à tester par NoFrag et Rock Papar Shotgun :

https://nofrag.com/steam-neo-fest-oc...-demos-de-fps/
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...021-best-demos

----------


## Ruvon

> Apprendre le Morse pour pouvoir trash talker dans *League Of Legends* ... Ça montre quand même une sacré motivation pour être un connard non ? :
> 
> https://www.millenium.org/news/382753.html


Trop bien. Le mec "trash talk" tout seul sans que personne ne comprenne ce qu'il dit. Il ferait mieux de gueuler dehors par sa fenêtre, ça aurait plus d'effet que de balancer de la ponctuation dans le chat. Mais woo il est trop légendaire le gars. Qu'on en vienne à en faire un article, c'est désolant.




> *IllFonic* (Arcadegeddon, Friday the 13th, Predator: Hunting Grounds) travaille sur un jeu Ghostbusters. Multijoueur, vu que c'est la spécialité du studio ? L'avenir nous le dira :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/friday-the-1...tbusters-game/


Sympa, les mecs ont déjà souillé deux licences de films et on leur en refile une troisième. Quand on voit la gueule de leurs précédentes adaptations, ça augure du meilleur.

----------


## Baalim

Vu le sur puissance du moteur de recherche, je n'arrive pas à savoir si cet article intéressant sur l'antique et bien nommée console "phantom" a déjà été évoqué :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14640...-microsoft.htm

----------


## pipoop

> Trop bien. Le mec "trash talk" tout seul sans que personne ne comprenne ce qu'il dit. Il ferait mieux de gueuler dehors par sa fenêtre, ça aurait plus d'effet que de balancer de la ponctuation dans le chat. Mais woo il est trop légendaire le gars. Qu'on en vienne à en faire un article, c'est désolant.


Un peu de respect pour un mec qui apprends une langue morte pour le jeu vidéo.
Ce vecteur de culture
Il aurait pu apprendre à parler aztèque mais c'est pas dispo sur Babel

Je te sens un peu salé, tu dors pas beaucoup en ce moment ?

----------


## Erkin_

> Trop bien. Le mec "trash talk" tout seul sans que personne ne comprenne ce qu'il dit. Il ferait mieux de gueuler dehors par sa fenêtre, ça aurait plus d'effet que de balancer de la ponctuation dans le chat. Mais woo il est trop légendaire le gars. Qu'on en vienne à en faire un article, c'est désolant.


−·−− −−− ··−  −− ·− −··  −··· ·−· −−− ··−−··

----------


## Ruvon

> Un peu de respect pour un mec qui apprends une langue morte pour le jeu vidéo.
> Ce vecteur de culture
> Il aurait pu apprendre à parler aztèque mais c'est pas dispo sur Babel
> 
> Je te sens un peu salé, tu dors pas beaucoup en ce moment ?


Le code morse n'est pas encore mort, il peut l'avoir appris pour une autre raison que de troller sur LoL. Genre s'il est scout  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quelle tristesse, le trailer de Red Goes Faster. Deux minutes de blabla, pas de jeu.  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> Le code morse n'est pas encore mort, il peut l'avoir appris pour une autre raison que de troller sur LoL. Genre s'il est scout


Ou qu'il bosse dans un escape game.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Quelle tristesse, le trailer de Red Goes Faster. Deux minutes de blabla, pas de jeu.


J'avais prévenu ici... https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13564211

Et estime toi heureux qu'ils n'aient pas fait comme pour Vengeance is Mine avec une vidéo supplémentaire de blabla sur twitter !




> Ou qu'il bosse dans un escape game.


Je ne sais pas ce qui est pire  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne sais pas ce qui est pire


On ne me demande pas de porter de shorts.  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

> Tiens, prends ça, de la musique de JV jouée en live ! Et c'est disponible sans avoir à acheter quoi que ce soit, surprenant puisqu'on parle de *Genshin Impact* !


C'est la base du modèle gacha en fait, énormément de contenu gratuit et du contenu payant affreusement cher une fois que les mécanismes psychologiques sont mis en place.
Il y a un autre concert gratuit demain après midi prévu pour l'autre franchise de Mihoyo, ça devrait dépoter (OST bien plus rock sur ce jeu) et je pense qu'ils feront attention aux visuals (Honkai est très NSFW).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzPQeJBjVjw

----------


## Sao

> On ne me demande pas de porter de shorts.


Allez petit louveteau, chante-nous donc une chanson !

----------


## Ruvon

> Allez petit louveteau, chante-nous donc une chanson !


J'aurais bien proposé ça du coup :

···· − − ·−−· ··· −−−··· −··−· −··−· ·−− ·−− ·−− ·−·−·− −·−− −−− ··− − ··− −··· · ·−·−·− −·−· −−− −− −··−· ·−− ·− − −·−· ···· ··−−·· ···− −···− −·· −−·− ·−− ····− ·−− −−−−· ·−− −−· −··− −·−· −−·−

----------


## Megiddo

> Poy poy,
> 
> 
> Un nouveau *Ghost Recon* sera présenté le 5 Octobre pour le 20ème anniversaire de la franchise. Youhou :
> 
> https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/un...obre-prochain/
> 
> https://xboxsquad.fr/wp-content/uplo...WWQBY1Frj.webp


J'ai hâte.  ::ninja:: 




.-. . -. -.. . --.. / -. --- ..- ... / --. .... --- ... - / .-. . -.-. --- -.


Merci pour les niouzes.  ::):

----------


## Sorkar

Excellent, très représentatif de la réalité en effet  ::P: 

A noter qu'on pourrais faire le même genre pour R6S.

----------


## Sao

> J'aurais bien proposé ça du coup :
> 
> ···· − − ·−−· ··· −−−··· −··−· −··−· ·−− ·−− ·−− ·−·−·− −·−− −−− ··− − ··− −··· · ·−·−·− −·−· −−− −− −··−· ·−− ·− − −·−· ···· ··−−·· ···− −···− −·· −−·− ·−− ····− ·−− −−−−· ·−− −−· −··− −·−· −−·−


 :Clap:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'aurais bien proposé ça du coup :
> 
> ···· − − ·−−· ··· −−−··· −··−· −··−· ·−− ·−− ·−− ·−·−·− −·−− −−− ··− − ··− −··· · ·−·−·− −·−· −−− −− −··−· ·−− ·− − −·−· ···· ··−−·· ···− −···− −·· −−·− ·−− ····− ·−− −−−−· ·−− −−· −··− −·−· −−·−


Trop long pour rentrer dans le titre.  :Carton:

----------


## Ruvon

> Trop long pour rentrer dans le titre.


:seretenirderépondrecmbahmincetroptard:



Sinon, *The Entropy Center* a été annoncé. Un puzzle game en vue FPS où on remonte des objets dans le temps pour les réparer et progresser dans une sorte de base lunaire abandonnée. Prévu pour 2022.

https://www.theentropycentre.com/pos...han-carrier-xt

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ntropy_Centre/

----------


## Erkin_

Singularity 2.

----------


## Ruvon

Marre de claquer de la thune dans votre abonnement à WoW ? Claquez-en dans cette adaptation en jeu de plateau : *WORLD OF WARCRAFT®: WRATH OF THE LICH KING - A PANDEMIC SYSTEM BOARD GAME*.

Le système de jeu de Pandemic mélangé à l'univers de WoW. What could possibly go wrong ?  ::ninja:: 





Juste avant la sortie des reviews d'*Alan Wake Remastered*, Remedy s'offre une tribune sur GameIndustry.biz pour expliquer pourquoi ils ont fait ce remaster (qui a dit la thune ?  ::ninja::  ).

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...back-alan-wake

Et puis quelques reviews sont tombées.

Destructoid est content : https://www.destructoid.com/reviews/...stered-review/



> Yes, you can feel the skeleton of the 360 original throughout it — and yes, some of the bits inspired by Twin Peaks are really on the nose — but that’s more than negligible when everything else about it beckons you to keep playing.


PC Gamer beaucoup moins : https://www.pcgamer.com/alan-wake-re...d-impressions/



> Alan Wake Remastered struggles to justify its own existence


Polygon est positif mais... : https://www.polygon.com/reviews/2270...ns-playstation



> However, its issues are still as glaring as they were 11 years ago, and this remaster does nothing to mitigate them.


Tout comme RPS : https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ala...astered-review



> you should probably just play the original Steam release [...] Alan Wake Remastered is a much more essential purchase for those playing on console than it is for us on PC

----------


## reneyvane

*1ière impression sur la version "test" Playstation-5 dés 18 heures:*

----------


## Kriegor

> Marre de claquer de la thune dans votre abonnement à WoW ? Claquez-en dans cette adaptation en jeu de plateau : *WORLD OF WARCRAFT®: WRATH OF THE LICH KING - A PANDEMIC SYSTEM BOARD GAME*.
> 
> Le système de jeu de Pandemic mélangé à l'univers de WoW. What could possibly go wrong ? 
> 
> https://images.zmangames.com/filer_p...ront_520px.png


Tiens, c'est l'ancienne version de Jaina sur la boîte !

----------


## Hereticus

> Vivement des news sur le prochain FPS de 4A Games, j'ai hâte


Tiens d'ailleurs il y a du nouveau de ce côté là ? Le dernier article que j'ai vu sur la question remonte à un an facil et faisait juste état de quelques offres d'emplois qui laissaient penser à un nouveau FPS.

----------


## reneyvane

Le principal défaut de "Alan-Wake" c'est sa répétitivité, Remedy n'a pas su renouveler les décores, le bestiaire et les situations. L'histoire est admirablement raconté et mise en scène mais jeu en main, après 5 à 7 heures d'aventures tu as vécu tout ce que le jeu peut t'apporter. Le titre ne proposant dans sa seconde partie que de te renvoyer inlassablement tantôt en forêt ou dans des grands bâtiments/quartier de petite taille de la ville. Tu glaneras une lampe torche + puissante & de meilleure armes pour affronter exactement les mêmes ennemies + résistants avec comme seule carrotte  la suite de l'histoire.

----------


## Ruvon

*JETT: THE FAR SHORE* vient de sortir et se prend un moyen 65% de moyenne dans les reviews.






*Nintendo France* s'est distingué par sa classe avec un tweet montrant Snake et Samus, depuis supprimé. Mais Internet est Internet.





https://kotaku.com/nintendo-deletes-...eet-1847792934

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> *Nintendo France* s'est distingué par sa classe avec un tweet montrant Snake et Samus, depuis supprimé. Mais Internet est Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kotaku.com/nintendo-deletes-...eet-1847792934


'tain même avec l'emoji des yeux  :Facepalm:

----------


## Higgins

C'est dans ces moments-là qu'on est tous fiers d'être Français.

----------


## odji

bah nintendo, c'est pour les pre/ado donc ca parait tout mignon ce genre de tweet ^

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

L'équipe de moddeurs qui travaillait sur Re3 and reVC, des versions améliorées de *GTA3 et GTA: Vice City*, s'était cru malins en mettant sur GitHub le code après avoir reçu une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Tale-Two. Ça n'a vraiment pas fait rire Take-Two qui a porté plainte pour violation de copyright directement contre les moddeurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/grand-theft-...e-two-lawsuit/

Le mod Legion TD pour Warcraft 3, après un kickstarter réussi il y a 4 ans et un long accès anticipé, est sorti en standalone nommé *Legion TD 2* sur Steam le 1er Octobre. Et ça va pas trop mal avec un pic à 23.000 joueurs simultanés pendant le week-end :

https://www.pcgamer.com/popular-warc...dalone-sequel/




Le nouveau système de succès de l'*Epic Game Store* sera déployé la semaine prochaine et permettra de gagner des points d'XP qui auront à peu près la même utilisé que sur Steam :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382777.html

Ed Boon, connu pour les Mortal Kombats et les Injustice, présentera quelque chose au DC Fandome ... Il n'en fallait pas plus pour que des rumeurs d'*Injustice 3* fassent surface :

https://gamerant.com/injustice-3-dc-fandome-ed-boon/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le studio *Bluepoint*, qui vient d'être racheté par Sony, travaillerait sur un remake qui ne serait pas celui d'un jeu Metal Gear Solid ... Ou selon une autre personne bien informée ou pas, sur quelque chose en rapport avec Bloodborne :

https://gamerant.com/bluepoint-metal-gear-solid-remake/
https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-rema...uepoint-games/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, et surtout la page LinkedIn d'un employé de la Pokemon Company, un jeu Pokemon non-annoncé serait en développement depuis Avril 2020 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/unannounc...kedin-profile/

Le tournoi *MechWarrior Online World Championship* va revenir à la vie ... Et un développeur a dû s'excuser pour avoir refusé un nom d'équipe contenant "trans rights" :

https://www.thegamer.com/mechwarrior...-trans-rights/

Où Masanori Takeuchi parle rapidement de sa carrière de 20 ans chez *From Software* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...-software.aspx

*Final Fantasy XVI* a un arbre de compétences très complet selon Naoki Yoshida, le producteur de Final Fantasy XVI :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-says-producer

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sly Cooper* reviendrait sur PlayStation dans un avenir plus ou moins proche :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14708...formations.htm

*Square Enix* a déposé Valkyrie Elysium au Japon, probablement pour un nouvel épisode de la série des Valkyrie Profile :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/squa...rks-deathverse

*Mikael Nermark*, l'ancien CEO de Starbreeeze, est décédé :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...mikael-nermark

Ça continue d'aller très bien pour *New World*, qui a atteint les 913.634 joueurs simultanés sur Steam ce Dimanche ... :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/new...ents-on-sunday

... Et ils vont aussi mettre à jour leur détecteur de joueurs AFK pour virer les vilains qui ne déconnectent pas pour laisser jouer les autres :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6496779/

*Phasmophobia* tease deux nouveaux fantômes :

https://www.polygon.com/22709135/pha...teaser-october





Il semble que *Far Cry 6* ait des problèmes de "CPU single-threaded", qui limite les performances :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/far-c...readed-issues/




Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Crysis Remastered Trilogy* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...tered-trilogy/




*Dread Delusion* est un RPG en monde ouvert à l'esthétique ... étrange, qui doit sortir un de ces jours. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de saigner des yeux :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...rowind-in-hell

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...read_Delusion/




Un tweet de *Nintendo France* ... Voilà, on va pas y passer trop de temps non plus :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-deletes-...eet-1847792934





Le directeur créatif de *Far Cry 2* a confirmé que Le Chacal, le méchant du jeu, était en fait Jack Carver, le héros du premier jeu ... Je viens aussi de découvrir que Far Cry avait été adapté en film par ... Uwe Boll :

https://www.thegamer.com/far-cry-2-v...irmed-ubisoft/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_Cry_%28film%29

Les prix des processeurs de 12ème génération d'Intel, les Alder Lake, ont fuité :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbes-...h=27a18bb9e3c9

* Ghost of Tsushima et Monster Hunter Rise* ont été élus meilleurs jeux de l'année aux Japan Game Awards de cette année :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14704...de-l-annee.htm

Un million de ventes pour le RPG - simulation de vie *Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/stor...op-one-million

*Dynasty Warriors 9 Empire* sortira le 15 Février 2022 en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/dyna...22-in-the-west




Vous prendrez bien un ptit skin sur *Pokemon Unite* à 40 euros ? Comment ça, non ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382731.html

Vous me dites si vous l'avez déjà entendue, mais selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Hideo Kojima* travaillerait sur le prochain jeu Silent Hill ... Ouais ouais, et Demon's Souls va sortir sur PC, c'est ça :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hideo-koj...ent-hill-game/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des remasters (avec du RTX) des 3 *BioShock* seraient en préparation :

https://www.gamesradar.com/rumored-b...testing-at-2k/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, XBox aurait essayé ou essaierait d'acheter Crystal Dynamics, IO Interactive ou Avalanche Studios :

https://www.gamesradar.com/xbox-repo...-acquisitions/

Le dernier perso de *Smash Bros. Ultimate* sera présenté demain et ce sera tellement génial qu'il faut regarder même si vous ne jouez pas au jeu ... selon le directeur du jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...racter-stream/

Où on parle de *Poker Quest*, un RPG en accès anticipé où le combats se règlent en jouant au Poker :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...in-Poker-Quest

La carte du petit jeu *Elden Ring* sera "inhabituelle". Le jeu doit sortir le 21 Janvier sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14703...eloppement.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action *A Tale of Paper* est annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la PS4  pour un de ces jours. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tal...r-monde-geants

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Tale_of_Paper/




Le jeu de plateformes *Jack Axe* sortira le 6 Octobre sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/jac...e-hache-arrive




Le mod High Fantasy Pack- Mihail Monsters and Animals pour *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim* rajoute un tas de monstres, des armes, des zones, des sorts et des ingrédients :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...s-to-the-game/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mod...ab=description

Le 10 Octobre, des gnomes aux cheveux roses de niveau 1 vont courir de Nouvelle-Brikabrok pour se rejoindre à Baie-du-Butin dans *World of Warcraft : Shadowlands* pour lever des fonds contre le cancer du sein. C'est la 12ème édition de ce "Running of the Gnomes" :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382762.html

Le fast-FPS *Warcry Challenges* sortira en accès anticipé en Février 2022 sur Steam, avec une version 1.0 prévue pour l'été suivant :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/147...-de-sortie.htm

Le mod No VR pour *Half-Life: Alyx* avance :

https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-al...raw-with-pens/




*FIFA 22* a vendu 35% de copies physiques en moins en Grande-Bretagne par rapport à FIFA 21. Entre changement des modes de consommation vers le numérique et Covid, ça ne veut pas dire que les joueurs se sont rendus compte que c'était le même jeu tous les ans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-than-fifa-21/

Petite bande annonce pour la faction Cathay de *Total War: WARHAMMER III*




Facebook a planté aujourd'hui pendant 6 heures. Pour les casques *Oculus*, il semblait possibles à certains de jouer à leur jeux sur Steam, mais d'autres ne pouvaient charger leurs bibliothèque Oculus. Depuis Septembre, Facebook a perdu 15% en bourse dont 4.89% aujourd'hui suite à la panne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/facebook-oculus-down/
https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html
https://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...e-a-linterne-1
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0487c85628239

Selon les nombres révélés lors du procès Apple / Epic, *Apple* fait plus de pognon avec les jeux vidéos, grâce à sa gabelle de 30% sur l'Apple Store, que Microsoft, Sony, ou Nintendo ... Sans faire de jeux vidéos donc :

https://www.thegamer.com/apple-profi...sony-nintendo/
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-d...ng-11633147211

C'est tendu en ce moment entre les communautés chinoise et anglophone de *Genshin Impact* en raison d'un mélange de mauvaises traductions et de cherry-picking de commentaires :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382774.html

Les démos du *Steam Next Fest* à tester selon PC Gamer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-next-f...-october-2021/

2 personnes arrêtées en Ukraine en lien avec les attaques par *Ransomware* de plus d'une centaine d'entreprises :

https://gizmodo.com/police-arrest-me...all-1847793547

Les comptes de 6000 utilisateurs de la plateforme de Cryptomonnaies *Coinbase* ont été piratés et vidés en utilisant du physing et un défaut dans l'authentification à deux facteurs de la plateforme :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hackers-drai...oinbase-users/

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, XBox aurait essayé ou essaierait d'acheter Crystal Dynamics, IO Interactive ou Avalanche Studios :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/xbox-repo...-acquisitions/


Ce sont les mêmes qui annonçaient l'achat de Take Two par Microsoft ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Le mod No VR pour *Half-Life: Alyx* avance :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-al...raw-with-pens/


Chouette. Vivement que des gens viennent nous dire que la VR sert à rien, et en même temps qu'Alyx sans la VR c'est pas folichon.

----------


## reneyvane

> Ce sont les mêmes qui annonçaient l'achat de Take Two par Microsoft ?


La semaine prochaine on fêtera l'anniversaire des 2 ans et demi de la rumeur du rachat de Take2/Rockstar/GTA par "Sony" ...souvenez-vous :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/sony-sur-le...eur-117563.htm

----------------------------------------------------------

Un an après la PS5 : Ca vaut le coup ?




J'ai aussi la console depuis le jour du lancement et je suis d'accord avec lui sur tout, super machine ou on attend encore plus d'exclusivités. :;):

----------


## Wedgge

> J'ai hâte. 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/CbJxw5S/1nregj.jpg
> 
> 
> .-. . -. -.. . --.. / -. --- ..- ... / --. .... --- ... - / .-. . -.-. --- -.
> 
> 
> Merci pour les niouzes.





Oui sa existe.

----------


## Croaker

> C'est tendu en ce moment entre les communautés chinoise et anglophone de *Genshin Impact* en raison d'un mélange de mauvaises traductions et de cherry-picking de commentaires


Et surtout de débarquement en masse sur les streams de gens venus dire qu ils n en ont rien à battre du contenu du stream et qu ils exigent des cadeaux. 
Malgré leurs armées de trolls sur leur forums à eux, les Chinois ont été choqués, c est dire.
Au-delà des insultes, je ne suis pas sûr que le terme "parasite" ne représente pas la réalité. Le jeu doit faire 80% de son revenu sur CN+JP, le reste c est très probablement de la petite monnaie pour eux.
Ca permet de relativiser les choses par rapport à la représentativité des joueurs américains dans la sociologie des utilisateurs de gachas. Je pense qu il y a beaucoup d a priori faux à cause de ca.

----------


## poneyroux

reneyvane qui fait de la pub pour sa chaine perso ni vu ni connu  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

> 'tain même avec l'emoji des yeux


Moi je trouve ça très drôle  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

> reneyvane qui fait de la pub pour sa chaine perso ni vu ni connu


Je trouve ça proprement scandaleux  ::ninja:: 

Sur un tout autre sujet :





 ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Moi aussi je fais de la pub pour ma chaîne. C'est la meilleure chaîne de Gaming en France.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le nouveau système de succès de l'*Epic Game Store* sera déployé la semaine prochaine et permettra de gagner des points d'XP qui auront à peu près la même utilisé que sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.millenium.org/news/382777.html]


C'est bien ce système, c'est pas du tout contraignant pour les devs de les obliger à mettre en place un barème qui fait un total de 1000 points, avec impossibilité de changer un achievement par la suite, uniquement de le supprimer en passant par le support.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais bon, c'est pas la mort non plus, ca demande juste de faire quelque divisions, mais rien de bien contraignant
Et si je dis pas de bêtise, les achievements c'est aussi utile pour les devs, ca leur sert de métrique non?

Quand tu vois que tout le monde s'est jeté sur une version payante de Cookie Clicker sur steam (des gens ont payé pour un Idle game!) car "Il y a des achievements!!!!!!  :Vibre: ", ca a l'air d'être devenu un critère de vente non négligeable. Si ca peut aider les devs à vendre leur jeux, je pense que l'effort en vaut la chandelle

----------


## Maximelene

Ce n'est pas la division le soucis. C'est le fait que les achievements doivent forcément être déterminés le jour de la sortie, et sont alors gravés dans le marbre, sauf à passer par le service client à chaque modification (ce qui n'est pas contraignant du tout).

Ça n'a aucun sens, pour un média aussi fluide.

----------


## Zerger

Je t'avoue que je me suis jamais intéressé aux achievements dans un jeu. Mais c'est censé bouger après la sortie d'un jeu?
A part dans le cas où tu veux en rajouter pour accompagner la sortie d'un DLC, ca sert à quoi de les modifier?

----------


## La Chouette

> Ce n'est pas la division le soucis. C'est le fait que les achievements doivent forcément être déterminés le jour de la sortie, et sont alors gravés dans le marbre, sauf à passer par le service client à chaque modification (ce qui n'est pas contraignant du tout).
> 
> Ça n'a aucun sens, pour un média aussi fluide.


Ca ne me dérange pas, perso. C'est toujours hyper chiant de voir des devs rajouter des achievements après la sortie d'un jeu (hors early access), surtout quand c'est pour un DLC que tu ne possèdes pas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A part dans le cas où tu veux en rajouter pour accompagner la sortie d'un DLC


Ce n'est pas un cas exceptionnel, c'est même très fréquent (y compris pour des DLC gratuits).

----------


## Maximelene

> Je t'avoue que je me suis jamais intéressé aux achievements dans un jeu. Mais c'est censé bouger après la sortie d'un jeu?
> A part dans le cas où tu veux en rajouter pour accompagner la sortie d'un DLC, ca sert à quoi de les modifier?


A suivre l'évolution de ton jeu. Y'a énormément de titres qui ajoutent du contenu digne de recevoir des achievements sans pour autant sortir un DLC.

Et si les devs veulent réellement utiliser les achievements comme métriques, il faut bien qu'ils s'appliquent aussi au contenu post-release. Sinon c'est un peu foireux comme outil de mesure.




> Ca ne me dérange pas, perso. C'est toujours hyper chiant de voir des devs rajouter des achievements après la sortie d'un jeu (hors early access), surtout quand c'est pour un DLC que tu ne possèdes pas.


Si tu en as quelque chose à faire des achievements, c'est tout aussi chiant de ne pas en avoir pour le contenu sorti après le jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais bon, c'est pas la mort non plus, ca demande juste de faire quelque divisions, mais rien de bien contraignant
> Et si je dis pas de bêtise, les achievements c'est aussi utile pour les devs, ca leur sert de métrique non?
> 
> Quand tu vois que tout le monde s'est jeté sur une version payante de Cookie Clicker sur steam (des gens ont payé pour un Idle game!) car "Il y a des achievements!!!!!! ", ca a l'air d'être devenu un critère de vente non négligeable. Si ca peut aider les devs à vendre leur jeux, je pense que l'effort en vaut la chandelle


Très bon exemple de ce qu'il ne sera pas possible de faire sur l'EGS, Cookie Clicker.

Cookie Clicker, c'est plus de 500 achievements (534 d'après Cookie Clicker fandom).

5 points d'XP mini par achievement ? Tu "limites" (ok ça reste beaucoup) un jeu à max 200 achievements. Au revoir Cookie Clicker tel que le dev l'a imaginé. Que ce soit une bonne ou une mauvaise chose.

----------


## Zerger

Bah si ca peut permettre d'avoir des achièvements plus pertinents que "Avoir effectuer un saut/Avoir ramasser son premier objet", c'est pas plus mal

J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu le but de la décision d'EGS avec ce score max de points, réduire le nombre d'achièvements mais les rendre (ca dépendra des devs) plus intéressants, voir avec plus de challenge pour les obtenir.
Les seuls fois où j'ai tenté des achièvements dans un jeu, c'est quand j'ai fini Volgar the Viking/Furi/DownWell et qu'il avait 2-3 défis sous forme d'achievements. Ca m'a donné l'occasion de tenter des défis difficiles et d'avoir une sorte de trophée en récompense
Clairement, un jeu qui t'en propose 500 et que tu vas chopper sans rien faire, je vais même pas m'y intéresser.
Par contre, si ce sont des petits challenges bonus à faire une fois que tu as fini le jeu, je pourrais y investir un peu de temps

----------


## Maximelene

En quoi exactement est-ce que rendre le système plus contraignant pour les devs va les inciter à faire des achievements plus intéressants ?

Perso, en tant que dev amateur, la seule différence que je peux voir, c'est que les achievements seront exactement les mêmes que la version Steam à la sortie, puis ne seront plus jamais mis à jour.

----------


## Ruvon

@Zerger : J'aurais un peu tendance, en tant que joueur à penser comme toi ; mais là c'est pas le sujet : on parle surtout de l'impact pour les devs.

Pour certains d'entre eux, ça va vouloir dire repenser des achievements déjà réalisés pour la version Steam. Alors pourquoi pas, certains y verront peut-être l'occasion de les parfaire, mais pour d'autres, ça va juste être du taf en plus.

Pour les jeux à venir qui sortiront sur les deux stores, y aura-t-il un alignement par le bas (la version EGS fermée et restrictive) ou par le haut (la version Steam qui te laisse faire ce que tu veux) avec le risque que les deux versions soient différentes ?

Pour l'impact sur les ventes, j'attends de voir. Hors exclus, les ventes de jeux sur l'EGS de titres aussi dispos sur Steam sont anecdotiques. Le taf nécessaire à ajouter et peut être ajuster quelque chose qui existe déjà dans la version Steam sera-t-il considéré comme rentable ? Les achievements rééquilibreront-ils les chiffres de ventes ? Pas certain que ça suffise, mais je peux me tromper.




> Perso, en tant que dev amateur, la seule différence que je peux voir, c'est que les achievements seront exactement les mêmes que la version Steam à la sortie, puis ne seront plus jamais mis à jour.


Du coup ça implique que tes achievements suivront forcément les règles de l'EGS si tu veux qu'ils soient identiques aux deux stores.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ce sera une manière potentielle, bonne ou mauvaise, de se démarquer de Steam, où les succès ne "valent" rien et il n'y a donc aucun problème à ce qu'il y en ait des centaines voire plus, ni à ce que les développeurs revoient les règles en cours de route.
Dans l'absolu, ça ne me dérange pas forcément, mais de manière plus pragmatique, je doute qu'Epic pèse suffisamment sur le marché pour imposer un truc comme ça (effectivement susceptible de demander du boulot en plus) sans faire grincer quelques dentiers.

----------


## Maximelene

> Du coup ça implique que tes achievements suivront forcément les règles de l'EGS si tu veux qu'ils soient identiques aux deux stores.


Les règles de l'EGS, en pratique, ça se limite à ajouter une valeur numérique à tes achievements. Tu peux facilement ajouter ça à des succès conçus à l'avance, tant que tu n'es pas dans des cas spécifiques comme Cookie Clicker.

Après tout, c'est déjà ce que font plus ou moins Playstation et Xbox.

Le vrai soucis, c'est à quel point ça sera contraignant pour modifier quoi que ce soit. Playstation et Xbox, à nouveau, permettent d'ajouter des succès plus tard.

----------


## Croaker

Le 2e concert live de Mihoyo (Genshin Impact) vient de démarrer, ambiance bien plus Evangelion pour Honkai.
Pas de chat pourri ce coup ci vu que la communauté est bien plus petite.

----------


## Zerger

Tu m'as appaté avec le mot Evangelion
J'ai cliqué, j'ai pas compris le rapport.
Je veux que tu me rembourses mes 3 minutes de perdu  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Tu m'as appaté avec le mot Evangelion
> J'ai cliqué, j'ai pas compris le rapport.
> Je veux que tu me rembourses mes 3 minutes de perdu


Tout pareil !

----------


## Croaker

Au moins j'aurai essayé  ::P: 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## pierrecastor

Tiens, sur les succès, on en parlait hier avec mon coloc qui me voyait jouer à plague tale et ddébloqué un succès de fin de chapitre et qui fait une remarque sur la nulité de la chose.

Je lui ai expliqué que ces succès ne sont pas la pour les joueurs, mais pour les devs. Ca leur permet de faire des stats sur l'avancement des joueurs.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je lui ai expliqué que ces succès ne sont pas la pour les joueurs


Si. Les stats, c'est un avantage secondaire.

----------


## Croaker

Du coup, news, Honkai Star Rail (= Genshin Impact avec des combats en tour par tour et une ambiance plus evangelion futuriste) lance sa phase de beta cette semaine.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est l'inscription à la beta qui ouvre cette semaine.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Si. Les stats, c'est un avantage secondaire.


Le succès de "bravo, tu a passé un chapitre obligatoire du jeu, super, tu es trop fort" ? Même dans mes connaissances fonctionnant aux succès trouvent ceux-la débiles.

----------


## Menestra

> Le succès de "bravo, tu a passé un chapitre obligatoire du jeu, super, tu es trop fort" ? Même dans mes connaissances fonctionnant aux succès trouvent ceux-la débiles.


Cela permet parfois aux développeurs d'avoir une idée du nombre de joueurs qui ont fini leur jeu ou atteint un certain palier.
EDIT : ha ben ca a déjà été dit plus haut  :^_^: 

Y a bien des succès qui vont à l'encontre du gameplay comme par exemple ceux de Prey qui imposent de finir le jeu sans toucher aux améliorations d'armes, ou de perso ...

----------


## Maximelene

> Le succès de "bravo, tu a passé un chapitre obligatoire du jeu, super, tu es trop fort" ? Même dans mes connaissances fonctionnant aux succès trouvent ceux-la débiles.


Tes connaissances ne sont pas représentatives de l'intégralité des joueurs au monde. Ces succès n'existent pas pour rien, et ça fait très longtemps que les développeurs ont d'autres moyens pour obtenir des stats sur leurs jeux, comme le prouvent les communications régulières sur le sujet (on a eu Crusader Kings récemment qui donnait un compte exact du nombre de personnages mariés, et autres stats inutiles ne dépendant absolument pas des succès).

Les succès, c'est une mécanique d'engagement, au fonctionnement bien précis, et dont ces succès "débiles" sont les fondations.

----------


## Erkin_

En effet, les développeurs intègrent déjà des analytics dans leurs jeux pour remonter des stats de manière invisible (avec du dashboard puissant et flexible derrière), je doute qu'ils passent par les achievements pour avoir plus d'informations.

----------


## Ruvon

Une petite MAJ de *Breathedge* : The Leia Center. Ça semble plutôt être une nouvelle "zone" avec des challenges à remplir en temps limité.






Les studios D'Avekki (The Shapeshifting Detective, Dark Nights with Poe and Munro...) qui font des jeux d'aventure en FMV présentent *Murderous Muses*, sans surprises, une histoire de meurtres.

https://murderousmuses.com/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rderous_Muses/






Le DLC *Cult of the Holy Detonation* est sorti pour *Wasteland 3*.






Tripwire commence tôt Halloween avec la mise à jour pour *Killing Floor 2: Day of the Zed*. Une map, des armes, des modes de jeu pour l'occasion. Pas de nouvelles de la dignité de John Gibson par contre  ::ninja:: 



Pour les devs, l'outil pour Unity *Dislectek*, destiné à proposer des options de confort aux joueurs dyslexiques, habituellement vendu 30 balles, est gratuit pour la "Dyslexia awareness week".

https://lowtekgames.itch.io/dislectek



Sortie de *Rainbow Billy: The Curse of the Leviathan*, jeu d'aventure platforme en 2.5D, family friendly.






Piranha Games, qui fait *MechWarrior Online*, a renommé deux équipes dans le jeu parce qu'elles contenaient le mot "Trans". Puis est revenu sur sa décision.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...erses-decision




> The studio initially renamed the two groups, named "KDCM V: Trans Rights" and "KDCM VI: Trans Fights", according to a Reddit thread shared last Friday by Daalpacagirl, a member of one of the aforementioned teams. The squads are named to express support for transgender players in the community.
> 
> In an email to one of the team's leaders, Piranha said that while the company forbids intolerance, MechWarrior Online is not an "appropriate environment" for "real-life political discussions," hence the name changes.
> 
> Alongside the team name changes, Daalpacagirl also received a 48 hour suspension from MechWarrior Online following reports the company had received about "in-game conduct concerning actions that are viewed as detrimental to other players and the general gameplay experience," as per PC Gamer.




Le FPS Retrorrifique *Forgive Me Father* sortira le octobre en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ive_me_Father/

----------


## raspyrateur

> Ce n'est pas la division le soucis. C'est le fait que les achievements doivent forcément être déterminés le jour de la sortie, et sont alors gravés dans le marbre, sauf à passer par le service client à chaque modification (ce qui n'est pas contraignant du tout).
> 
> Ça n'a aucun sens, pour un média aussi fluide.


J'ai un peu de mal à voir le problème parce qu'il me semble que la plus part des jeux règle le problème en délivrant de la fluidité via du DLC payant. Tu penses à quoi exactement, par rapport à ton expérience perso ?

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai un peu de mal à voir le problème parce qu'il me semble que la plus part des jeux règle le problème en délivrant de la fluidité via du DLC payant.


Tu as raté l'ère des GaaS et autres "jeux vivants" démarrée il y a 10 ans ?

Le meilleur exemple, même s'il n'arrivera jamais sur l'EGS pour des raisons évidentes, c'est Team Fortress 2, qui a plus de 500 achievements, dont la très grande majorité a été ajouté après la release, sans pour autant accompagner un DLC payant.

Mais Payday 2, par exemple, a ajouté des succès "gratuits" après sa sortie.

Et de toute manière, puisque tu évoques les DLC, les règles citées par Ruvon ne semblent pas donner d'exception pour ceux-ci. Ce qui veut dire que le problème pourrait exister même si tu vends des DLC payants.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour les devs, l'outil pour Unity *Dislectek*, destiné à proposer des options de confort aux joueurs dyslexiques, habituellement vendu 30 balles, est gratuit pour la "Dyslexia awareness week".
> 
> https://lowtekgames.itch.io/dislectek


Vous comptez en parler sur Dyslexeek ?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En effet, les développeurs intègrent déjà des analytics dans leurs jeux pour remonter des stats de manière invisible (avec du dashboard puissant et flexible derrière), je doute qu'ils passent par les achievements pour avoir plus d'informations.


Tous les jeux n'intègrent pas forcément des mouchards, hein. Beaucoup de développeurs indépendants passent effectivement par les succès pour jauger la progression des joueurs dans leur jeu (celui de Supraland par exemple en parlait ouvertement, disant que pour lui cela n'apportait pas grand chose sur le plan ludique, mais que ça lui était très utile pour juger l'équilibrage des puzzles par exemple).

----------


## Maximelene

> Tous les jeux n'intègrent pas forcément des mouchards, hein.


Pas tous les jeux, non. Mais tous les développeurs ne s'intéressent pas aux stats d'utilisation de leur titre. Pour ceux qui le souhaitent, par contre, il y a bien plus utile et pertinent que les succès.

----------


## pierrecastor

Possible, encore faut il que le jeu ai l'autorisation d'envoyer des infos en ligne. Perso, un jeu solo ou le parfeu me demande un accès au net, je refuse. Genre sur plague tale, j'y joue sur un compte sans PS+, avec une play 4 qui n'est pas toujours connecté au net.

Et comme Franky Mikey, j'avais lu et entendu plusieurs dev qui utilisaient ces succès de progression pour ça, dont un qui disait que sinon, il n'aurais pas implanté un succès juste pour finir un chapitre.

Alors oui, ça n'est peut être qu'une frange des studios qui en ont cet usage. Mais cet usage existe. Et permet, je pense à des petites structures d'avoir un retour sur l'avancement des joueurs sans surcout pour intégrer un traker in game.

----------


## Maximelene

> Possible, encore faut il que le jeu ai l'autorisation d'envoyer des infos en ligne. Perso, un jeu solo ou le parfeu me demande un accès au net, je refuse. Genre sur plague tale, j'y joue sur un compte sans PS+, avec une play 4 qui n'est pas toujours connecté au net.


Si ta console n'est pas connectée au net, les développeurs ne peuvent pas plus accéder à tes succès qu'à tes statistiques de jeu.




> Alors oui, ça n'est peut être qu'une frange des studios qui en ont cet usage. Mais cet usage existe.


Personne n'a dit le contraire. C'est toi qui a affirmé que ça n'était "pas pour les joueurs", comme si les succès servaient exclusivement aux stats, à peine quelques messages après que quelqu'un ait évoqué des gens achetant Cookie Clicker sur Steam uniquement pour le plaisir d'avoir des succès.


Je le répète : les succès, c'est une mécanique d'engagement. Une mécanique qui, globalement, fonctionne extrêmement bien. Peut-être que vous, vous n'en avez rien à faire, et que vous ne connaissez personne que ça intéresse, mais ça n'y change rien. Il y a une bonne raison pour que tout le monde utilise ce système, et pour que beaucoup de joueurs s'y intéressent. Et cette raison, ça n'est pas "ça permet aux devs d'avoir des stats sur leurs jeux".

----------


## pierrecastor

> Si ta console n'est pas connectée au net, les développeurs ne peuvent pas plus accéder à tes succès qu'à tes statistiques de jeu.


Quand je me reconnecte, le succès est toujours la, ça me semble plus complexe à faire avec un traker interne au jeu.




> comme si les succès servaient exclusivement aux stats, à peine quelques messages après que quelqu'un ait évoqué des gens achetant Cookie Clicker sur Steam uniquement pour le plaisir d'avoir des succès.


Je ne parlais pas "des succès" en général, je parlais des succès type "tu as fini un chapitre obligatoire du jeu. Spécifiquement de CE type de succès. Donc le reste de ton propos est effectivement juste, mais est beaucoup trop large par rapport à ce que je soulevait dans mon premier message ou je parlais de ça.




> Tiens, sur les succès, on en parlait hier avec mon coloc qui me voyait jouer à plague tale et débloqué* un succès de fin de chapitre* et qui fait une remarque sur la nullité de la chose.
> 
> Je lui ai expliqué que *ces succès* ne sont pas la pour les joueurs, mais pour les devs. Ca leur permet de faire des stats sur l'avancement des joueurs.

----------


## Maximelene

> Quand je me reconnecte, le succès est toujours la, ça me semble plus complexe à faire avec un traker interne au jeu.


Tu crois réellement que c'est complexe de faire un tracker qui, quand il détecte une connexion, envoie des données stockées dans ton fichier de sauvegarde ?

Je suis un amateur de chez amateur comme développeur, et même moi je dois pouvoir te faire ça en 20 minutes. Avec un résultat bien plus complet, précis, et facile à exploiter qu'une liste de succès.




> Je ne parlais pas "des succès" en général, je parlais des succès type "tu as fini un chapitre obligatoire du jeu. Spécifiquement de CE type de succès. Donc le reste de ton propos est effectivement juste, mais est beaucoup trop large par rapport à ce que je soulevait dans mon premier message ou je parlais de ça.


Je sais, et j'avais moi aussi déjà répondu à la raison d'exister de CE type de succès :




> Les succès, c'est une mécanique d'engagement, au fonctionnement bien précis, et dont *ces succès "débiles" sont les fondations*.


Mais bon, vu qu'apparemment il faut tout expliquer pour ne pas avoir à se répéter pendant 18 pages parce que les gens refusent de piger :

Pour qu'une mécanique d'engagement fonctionne, il faut un appât. Pour simplifier, c'est l'équivalent de la dose gratuite que te filera ton dealer du coin. Cet appât, dans le cas des succès, ce sont ces succès "débiles" que tu juges inutiles, et qui sont en fait les plus importants de tous, puisqu'ils initient le joueur au système, le font participer de manière passive à un début de collecte, et s'assurent qu'il y soit partiellement investi, suffisamment pour vouloir ensuite continuer la chasse, incité par des écrans du type "Vous avez reçu 7/43 succès", bien plus incitatifs que "Vous avez reçu 0/43 succès" (si tu ne comprends pas pourquoi, je t'invite à lire quelques trucs concernant les mécaniques d'engagement).

On s'en tamponne que les joueurs trouvent ça débile. Pour être bien clair : leur avis (le tiens, le miens, celui de tes potes) n'a strictement aucune importance. La mécanique n'a pas besoin que les joueurs trouvent ça intelligent, ou même sensé, pour fonctionner.

Si les joueurs sont adeptes des succès, c'est notamment grâce à ces succès spécifiques dont tu limites l'utilité à un outil de statistiques, alors qu'ils sont la fondation de tout une mécanique visant à faire accrocher le joueur à un système de récompenses bien spécifique.

----------


## pierrecastor

Ah ben oui, c'est effectivement mieux d'expliquer. Parce que non, je ne "refuse pas de piger". Et la, j'ai effectivement bien mieux compris l’intérêt ce ces succès de progression comme appat dans le processus d'investissement par les succès. Beaucoup mieux compris qu'après quelques assertions.




> Tu crois réellement que c'est complexe de faire un tracker qui, quand il détecte une connexion, envoie des données stockées dans ton fichier de sauvegarde ?


Effectivement, quand on relance le jeu une fois connecter, ça n'est pas dur à mettre en place. Et je ne connais pas la politique d'envoie de donnée des jeux de sony quand la compte qui joue sur la play n'est pas connecté au playstation network.

par contre, sur PC, je ne donne pas accès au net à la plupart de mes jeux solo. Mais j'ai bien conscience que ça n'est pas pertinent dans le sens ou on ne doit pas être une majorité à faire gaffe à ce qui entre ou sort de son PC.

Merci pour ces explications. J'ai effectivement fait une généralité de propos entendus chez quelques devs.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas de soucis. J'aurais probablement pu détailler avant ce que je voulais dire en parlant du fait que ces succès étaient essentiels au système lui-même.

----------


## pierrecastor

:Beer:

----------


## Maximelene

:Beer: 

Bon, je retourne chassez des succès inutiles sur Destiny 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

A la base, le but même de la mise en place de ces succès, c'est la fidélisation. Les devs n'ont aucun besoin des constructeurs ou des launchers pour offrir des médailles dans leurs titres (les succès n'ont même pas fait disparaitre totalement ces autres récompenses). Seulement, en les faisant sortir du cadre du jeu, tu enrichis un profil, comme une page insta ou facebook, que tous les amis du joueur peuvent voir. Et même si tous les amis du joueur s'en battent totalement les couilles, ce dernier va y accorder de l'importance, et il va vouloir en avoir de plus en plus. Ce qui te permet de le verrouiller puisqu'ensuite, si le dit joueur a, par exemple, sur son compte PSN, 32 coupes de platines, 400 et quelques coupes d'or etc. sur son compte Microsoft même pas encore créé, il n'a rien. Il redevient un puceau.

L'idée de l'EGS avec cet XP, c'est d'offrir une valeur comparative encore plus claire (au passage, il reprenne à la lettre le même système que celui de Microsoft : 1000 XP / jeu). Paul, c'est un joueur qui a 24500 XP (j'invente). Il a plus d'XP que tous ses copains. C'est le padre. Mais Mathieu avec ses 22035 XP n'est pas loin derrière. Paul va-t-il acheter ce jeu qui lui fait envie sur Switch au risque de perdre son avance ?

Je me souviens de discussions avec des joueurs sur 360 qui me disaient que lorsqu'ils jouaient sur une autre plateforme, ils avaient l'impression que c'était du temps "perdu" ! Au fond à quoi ça sert, si c'est même pas pour leur montrer.

----------


## Greensun97

Ma réaction quand je débloque un succès  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, c'est un truc sympa pour ceux que ça intéresse.

Mais je trouve qu'ils devraient trouver un système où on peut mettre plusieurs articles et les acheter ensemble, avec ça ils révolutionneraient l'industrie du jeux-vidéo ::ninja::

----------


## Jughurta

Je vous invite à regarder le profil Steam de ce joueur :  lylat 96% de succès Steam pour 4251 jeux terminés et près de 700 000 succès débloqués. J'ai vu un joueur un allemand avec 97% de succès pour "seulement" 450 jeux terminés, par contre lui c'était un hardcore gamer avec des succès à 0.1% sur des jeux souvent multi mais archi connu.

----------


## Erkin_

Un nouveau Ghost recon ! En vue FPS ! ... C'est un battle royal  :Gerbe: 
https://www.ubisoft.com/en-us/game/g...econ/frontline

----------


## Megiddo

> Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon® Frontline is a *free-to-play*, tactical-action, *massive PvP shooter* grounded in the renowned Ghost Recon universe. The game features an advanced *class system* and large set of *tactical support tools*, allowing for complete freedom in strategic gameplay, with multiple ways to outsmart enemy teams and win each match.

----------


## mithrandir3

Beurk  :Gerbe:

----------


## raspyrateur

> Tu as raté l'ère des GaaS et autres "jeux vivants" démarrée il y a 10 ans ?
> 
> Le meilleur exemple, même s'il n'arrivera jamais sur l'EGS pour des raisons évidentes, c'est Team Fortress 2, qui a plus de 500 achievements, dont la très grande majorité a été ajouté après la release, sans pour autant accompagner un DLC payant.
> 
> Mais Payday 2, par exemple, a ajouté des succès "gratuits" après sa sortie.
> 
> Et de toute manière, puisque tu évoques les DLC, les règles citées par Ruvon ne semblent pas donner d'exception pour ceux-ci. Ce qui veut dire que le problème pourrait exister même si tu vends des DLC payants.


La plus part des gaas que j'ai en tête sont souvent des jeux qui sont distribués sur le store de leur propre éditeur (TF2 par exemple), ou alors il s'agit de gaas avec leur propre client (League of legend). Du coup, la problématique d'ajouter des succès après coup, vu que c'est en "interne"...
Je ne connais pas Payday 2, donc si tu le dis.

Après, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de rajouter des succès sur le long terme par rapport à du contenu gratuit, justement parce que les succès sont des mécaniques d'engagement.

----------


## Silver

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_k6k8JZ9Gc


Moi qui voulais faire une blague sur "Ghost Recon: Breakpoint 2" avant la sortie de la bande-annonce, c'est râpé. Ils sont allés plus loin que ce que je pensais.  ::O: 

Pour s'inscrire à la bêta :
https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-ca/game/g...econ/frontline




> Ce test fermé est limité aux pays d’Europe qui suivent :
> 
> Allemagne France Royaume-Uni Pologne Espagne Italie Pays-Bas Suède République tchèque Hongrie Roumanie Autriche Belgique Portugal Suisse Danemark Finlande Norvège Grèce Slovaquie Croatie Irlande Luxembourg Andorre Monaco
> 
> D’autres pays et régions s’ajouteront à la liste dans les phases ultérieures, alors n’hésitez pas à vous inscrire même si vous n’êtes pas admissible au test fermé!


Et pour le Canada ?!  :Boom:  

Pour l'anecdote, si on s'inscrit ils nous demandent à quel autre jeu multijoueur on a joué ces 6 derniers mois, et dans les réponses il y a Escape from Tarkov.  :Cigare:

----------


## Megiddo

Ils ont du culot d'essayer de ratisser plusieurs divisions au-dessus de la leur.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> La plus part des gaas que j'ai en tête sont souvent des jeux qui sont distribués sur le store de leur propre éditeur (TF2 par exemple), ou alors il s'agit de gaas avec leur propre client (League of legend). Du coup, la problématique d'ajouter des succès après coup, vu que c'est en "interne"...


GTA 5, Rainbow Six Siege, Rocket League, Warframe, Path of Exile ou PUBG font partie du top des jeux Steam, et ne proviennent pas de Valve.




> Après, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de rajouter des succès sur le long terme par rapport à du contenu gratuit, justement parce que les succès sont des mécaniques d'engagement.


Parce que ça demande un milliard de fois moins de travail à implémenter que du contenu.

----------


## 564.3

> Je vous invite à regarder le profil Steam de ce joueur :  lylat 96% de succès Steam pour 4251 jeux terminés et près de 700 000 succès débloqués. J'ai vu un joueur un allemand avec 97% de succès pour "seulement" 450 jeux terminés, par contre lui c'était un hardcore gamer avec des succès à 0.1% sur des jeux souvent multi mais archi connu.


Je me demande quelle population représentent les cas évoqués précédemment, de ceux qui les désactivent (au moins les notifications) à ceux qui ne jouent pas s'il n'y a pas de trucs sociaux à débloquer.
Enfin pour les devs le retours sur investissement doit être raisonnable, même s'ils font ça pour quelques pourcents de joueurs et que les autres s'en foutent plus ou moins.

En tous cas l'EGS rentre petit à petit dans le rang, l'argument « on ne le fait pas parce que c'est mieux sans » prend encore un coup dans l'aile. On va dire qu'ils apprennent sur le tas avec leurs moyens limités.
Un jour il y aura peut-être le fameux panier mythique pour acheter plusieurs jeux d'un coup, même si le concept est encore à l'étude en R&D  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Je me demande quelle population représentent les cas évoqués précédemment, de ceux qui les désactivent (au moins les notifications) à ceux qui ne jouent pas s'il n'y a pas de trucs sociaux à débloquer.


Dans les deux cas, ce sont une minorité. Mais entre ces deux minorités, il y a tout un pan de joueurs qui peut y voir simplement un guide de trucs à faire, une liste d'activités, ou de trucs à collectionner. Bref, un paquet de monde qui, sans y être accro, se fera influencer par ce système.

----------


## Croaker

Si j'avais un jeu sur l'EGS, je mettrais des achievements du genre "panier", "achat multiple" et autres fonctions "avancées" de la roadmap d'Epic.
Doit y avoir moyen de faire le buzz avec ça.

----------


## Tenebris

Bordel, Ghost recon en battle royal, la licence va crever la gueule ouverte là s'ils savent pas faire mieux que ça  :WTF:

----------


## Maximelene

Vous voyez où que le nouveau Ghost recon est un BR ? Perso je vois juste "JcJ massif".




> Si j'avais un jeu sur l'EGS, je mettrais des achievements du genre "panier", "achat multiple" et autres fonctions "avancées" de la roadmap d'Epic.
> Doit y avoir moyen de faire le buzz avec ça.


Ah ah, effectivement.  :^_^:

----------


## Kriegor

En attendant que Catel lance le sondage ici (en 2023), les lecteurs d'IGN, premier site d'actu sur les jeux vidéo, ont élu un beat'em up meilleur jeu vidéo jamais sorti (avec une belle marge) face à un jeu de vol de voitures :



N'hésitez pas à commenter leurs goûts.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*The Ballad of Bonky* est un brawler en pâte à modeler qui doit sortir l'année prochaine sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.pcgamer.com/smack-up-ado...ry-with-bonky/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...llad_of_Bonky/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le futur *Pokemon Legends : Arceus* ne sera peut-être pas un vrai monde-ouvert ... Comment ça ? Vous voudriez dire que la Pokemon Company, qui avait promis que tous les pokemons seraient présents dans les opus Épée et Bouclier mentirait encore une fois ? Mais noooooooon :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-l...ly-open-world/

Le jeu d'aventures et de combat au tour par tour *Rainbow Billy: The Curse of the Leviathan* est sorti aujourd'hui sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/hopepunk-ga...the-leviathan/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...the_Leviathan/




La sortie du jeu de gestion de salle d'arcade *Arcade Paradise* est décalée au Printemps 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/arca...riches-trailer

Bon. Pour fêter les 20 ans de la franchise, et Tom Clancy, qui doit pouvoir fournir de l'énergie à force de se retourner dans sa tombe, voilà le battle royale free-to-play avec des classes *Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Frontline* ... Ouaaaaais ... Pas encore de date de sortie d'annoncée pour la sortie sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, sur PC et Stadia :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/free...-pc-and-stadia
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ubiso...first-details/




*Ubisoft* offre aussi des trucs pour les 20 ans de la franchise (le premier jeu Ghost Recon et des DLC pour Wildlands et Breakpoint) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gh.../1100-6496814/

https://www.ubisoft.com/en-gb/game/g...s-october-2021

Des mentions à la *Grand Theft Auto Remastered Trilogy* sous Unreal Engine ont été trouvées dans la dernière mise à jour du launcher de Rockstar :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/rocks...unreal-engine/





Il est maintenant possible de faire du co-streaming sur *Facebook Gaming* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/05/f...-co-streaming/

*Lost Away* est un jeu d'action-survie-construction annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://www.pcgamer.com/breathe-thro...-survival-sim/




Voici les nouveaux jeux disponible maintenant sur le *PlayStation Now* (The Last of Us Part II, Fallout 76, Amnesia: Collection, Desperados III, Final Fantasy VIII Remastered et 2 autres) :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382800.html

L'upgrade vers les consoles de nouvelle génération de *Battlefield 2042* sera gratuite pour les copies numériques :

https://www.gamesradar.com/battlefie...gital-players/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la *Switch OLED* pourrait supporter le 4K - 60fps en sortie en raison de la présence d'un port HDMI 2.0 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-oled-doesnt/

Il ne sera bientôt plus possible de payer par Paypal ou carte de débit/crédit directement sur *la PS3 ou la PS Vita*, il faudra obligatoirement passer par un autre système (PC, téléphone portable ou PlayStation 4 ou 5) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...yment-options/

Où on parle de faire fonctionner *Train Sim World 2* avec une manette :

https://www.thegamer.com/train-sim-w...oles-ps5-xbox/

Collaboration entre *The Elder Scrolls Online* et ... Trivium. Un avis de Kahn Lust ? :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14711...cit-le-ton.htm

----------


## Ruvon

*Rocket League* continue de gratter de la thune dès que possible, cette fois c'est l'Aston Martin Valhalla de James Bond qui sera dispo dans le magasin du jeu le 7 octobre.





Sortie d'Early Access pour le RPG *Vagrus - The Riven Realms*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Riven_Realms/





Des nouveautés de *Football Manager 2022* en vidéo. Non, ils n'ont pas annoncé qu'ils viraient les conférences de presse...





Nouveau trailer pour *Dread Hunger*, mix entre Among Us et une expédition au Pôle Nord.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Dread_Hunger/





Annonce d'un visual novel (enfin visual... ça se discute) sur le mite le mythe du mothman.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mothmen_1966/

----------


## KOUB

Une application *AAA Clock* sur Switch ... c'est une application horloge des plus simples ... à 9.99$ :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ch-priced-9-99




C'est le début de l'événement Halloween sur *Fortnite*, nommé Fortnitemares :

https://www.polygon.com/22710494/for...alloween-skins

Et le dernier personnage de *Super Smash Bros. Ultimate* est ... Sora de Kingdom Hearts, qui sera disponible le 18 Octobre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/05/s...t-dlc-fighter/





Ha ouais, la série *Kingdom Hearts* a aussi 20 ans, et tous les jeux ou presque vont sortir sur Switch, et autres trucs :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/king...als-event-more




Voici les nouveaux jeux arrivant sur le *Xbox Game Pass* jusqu'au 15 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/xbox...to-mid-october



En vlà d'la preview pour *Oxenfree 2* :

https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/oxenfr...050843381.html
https://www.pcgamer.com/oxenfree-2-l...-through-time/
https://www.thegamer.com/oxenfree-2-...gnals-preview/
https://gamerant.com/oxenfree-2-preview/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ous-spookiness

Le metroidvania *Haiku The Robot* doit sortir un jour sur Steam et a évidemment une démo jouable en ce moment :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hai...ow-knight-fans

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...iku_the_Robot/




Une nouvelle technique a été découverte pour le speedrun de *Super Mario 64* et permet de gratter presque une seconde :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14710...-jeu-culte.htm

Ubisoft engage toujours de nouveaux développeurs pour *Beyond Good and Evil 2*. Nan mais ça va bien se passer, il va sortir un jour, le développement est probablement plus avancé que celui de Squadron 42 :

https://gamerant.com/beyond-good-and...ng-developers/

*Storyteller*, le jeu de casse-tête pour raconter des histoires, a une démo jouable en ce moment sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cre...-demo-is-a-joy

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1624540/Storyteller/




*New World* est sorti depuis une semaine et il y a déjà des bots qui monopolisent les spots de pêche, pour attraper des poissons rares. Les joueurs kittent des mobs qui trainent aux alentours pour les tuer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-bo...-to-kill-them/

Le *EEK3 2021*, qui présente des jeux d'horreur rétros, aura lieu sur Twitch ce vendredi :

https://www.pcgamer.com/retro-horror...s-this-friday/





Un teaser avec un tigre en armure est caché dans *Far Cry 6*, sorti aujourd'hui. Certaines personnes, bien informées ou pas, croient à un Far Cry multijoueur free-to-play :

https://www.pcgamer.com/far-cry-6-qr-code-teaser/
https://www.gamesradar.com/far-cry-6...-far-cry-game/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-in-far-cry-6/

----------


## Ruvon

*Dan Abnett* (auteur de comics) a annoncé taffer sur un gros jeu Warhammer 40K, et un gros truc dont il ne peut pas parler pour cause de NDA, durant un Twitch live il y a 3 jours.






Le trailer d'*Alan Wake Remastered*, histoire de bien finir de vous gaver avec le sujet.






Ars Technica profite de toute la pub faite aux achievements qui devraient arriver sur l'EGS pour rappeler qu'il manque encore des trucs.

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...still-missing/

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Hotel Magnate* en Early Access, un tycoon hôtelier au style graphique un peu trop cartoon à mon goût.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Hotel_Magnate/






*Chains of Fury*, FPS à l'esthétique comics, lancer un kickstarter le 9 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hains_of_Fury/

----------


## KOUB

*Overmorrow* est un jeu d'aventures où votre progression dans l'histoire est effacée quand 30 jours se sont écoulés, prévu pour 2022 sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ove...apres-30-jours




Collaboration entre Noctua et ASUS pour un design de carte *RTX 3070*. C'est marron : ( ::ninja:: )

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/asu...force-rtx-3070

Le brawler *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl*, sorti aujourd'hui, est déjà dans les meilleures ventes de Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/nickelodeon...-best-sellers/

Les dataminers s'en sont donnés à cœur joie et auraient déjà trouvé la liste des prochains personnages en DLC :

https://kotaku.com/nickelodeon-all-s...e-c-1847801466

*Windows 11* est disponible :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...w-to-download/

*Konami* lance un concours pour les développeurs indés. Le but est d'utiliser les IP de la compagnie pour gagner un prix de 18.000 euros, avec en plus la possibilité que Konami commercialise le jeu, avec investissements et autre :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-win-usd18-000
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050843439.html

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Hearthstone Mercenaires*, qui explique probablement beaucoup mieux le jeu que la première présentation officielle :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/147...uveau-mode.htm




Le rail-shooter VR *Panzer Dragoon Voyage Record* est peut-être annulé mais en tous cas pas parce que le CEO de Wildman est mort, vu qu'il va très bien :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/panz...aruto-watanabe
https://www.thegamer.com/panzer-drag...ucer-not-dead/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...aims-of-death/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les méchas reviendraient bientôt dans *Fortnite* :

https://gamerant.com/fortnite-leak-mechs-return/

Une version taille réelle du Battle Bus de *Fortnite* est en construction aux Universal Studios Hollywood. Personne ne sait pourquoi (pitié, pas l'annonce d'un film ...) :

https://www.thegamer.com/fortnite-ba...ersal-studios/

----------


## Ruvon

Des développeurs ont réécrit Noel Malware.

Non attends c'est pas ça : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ARE_Rewritten/

 ::ninja:: 



Si vous avez joué au très correct roguelike Sword of the Stars: The Pit, vous serez heureux d'apprendre qu'une suite judicieusement nommée *Sword of the Stars: The Pit 2* arrive.

En 3D moche.

 :Emo: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ars_The_Pit_2/






> *Lost Away* est un jeu d'action-survie-construction annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/breathe-thro...-survival-sim/


Attention quand même, c'est du S2 Games S.A., studio / éditeur polonais qui sent très fort le PlayWay like avec leur autre jeu pas encore sorti Serial Hunter.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1752560/Lost_Away/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Serial_Hunter/

----------


## Ruvon

:Mellow2:  Du tour par tour, du pixel moche, de la gestion d'escouade, de la construction de base, et des gros Xénomorphes qui font agrougrou :



C'est* USC: Counterforce* et c'est annoncé pour mi-2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Counterforce/

----------


## cooly08

KOUB, AMD et Noctua qui font une RTX ? T'es sûr sûr ?  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour les news Ruvon et KOUB.  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

> Du tour par tour, du pixel moche, de la gestion d'escouade, de la construction de base, et des gros Xénomorphes qui font agrougrou :
> 
> https://media1.giphy.com/media/SsaWq...giphy.gif&ct=g
> 
> C'est* USC: Counterforce* et c'est annoncé pour mi-2022.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Counterforce/
> 
> https://youtu.be/ieqAb3ypwIU


J'aime bien la caméra 3d des personnages et la mini map. S'ils pouvaient faire le reste de l'interface de façon diégétique, à la Duskers/highfleet (en simulant un écran) ça serait génial !




> LIVING ENVIRONMENTS: Fight and explore through fully interactable and destructible, varied, multi-layered environments with useful, realistic mechanics: rearrange the battlefield, build barricades, avoid and exploit environmental hazards, lay traps, trigger chain reactions, seal airlocks, or break through walls--but be aware, your enemies can also do so! The combinations of hazardous elements and effects open up even more tactical possibilities and dangers.


 :Bave: 

Ah ah  ::P:  Tchey starter pack.

----------


## cooly08

Du gameplay pour *Oxenfree 2* !  ::o:

----------


## ExPanda

> En attendant que Catel lance le sondage ici (en 2023), les lecteurs d'IGN, premier site d'actu sur les jeux vidéo, ont élu un beat'em up meilleur jeu vidéo jamais sorti (avec une belle marge) face à un jeu de vol de voitures :
> 
> https://assets-prd.ignimgs.com/2021/...3040163810.jpg
> 
> N'hésitez pas à commenter leurs goûts.


Mais elle sort d'où leur liste de jeux de départ déjà ?  ::mellow:: 
Et ces choix, putain...

----------


## Eloso

> Mais elle sort d'où leur liste de jeux de départ déjà ? 
> Et ces choix, putain...


Quasiment mot pour mot ce que je me suis dit quand j'ai déchiffré le tableau.

----------


## akaraziel

> En attendant que Catel lance le sondage ici (en 2023), les lecteurs d'IGN, premier site d'actu sur les jeux vidéo, ont élu un beat'em up meilleur jeu vidéo jamais sorti (avec une belle marge) face à un jeu de vol de voitures :
> 
> https://assets-prd.ignimgs.com/2021/...3040163810.jpg
> 
> N'hésitez pas à commenter leurs goûts.

----------


## Ruvon

*Capcom* se félicite des prix gagnés par Monster Hunter Rise et en profite pour se la péter en annonçant 7,5 millions de copies vendues au 24 septembre 2021, ainsi que celui gagné par le remake de Resident Evil 3 qui lui n'a vendu que 4,4 millions de copies, ce nul  ::ninja:: 

https://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/...l/e211004.html




> Monster Hunter Rise, winner of the Grand Award, is a Monster Hunter title released in March 2021 for Nintendo Switch. The game was developed to provide a new, accessible Monster Hunter experience that can be enjoyed anytime, anywhere and with anyone. In addition to new monsters and locales, the game provides a completely fresh take on the hunting experience through a host of new, exhilarating hunting actions made possible with the Wirebug as well as with the debut of new "canyne" hunting partners called Palamutes, all of which garnered acclaim from players, resulting in shipments of more than 7.5 million units worldwide.
> 
> Resident Evil 3, winner of an Award for Excellence, is a remake title released in April 2020 which has shipped more than 4.4 million units worldwide.




*Veil of Dust: A Homesteading Game* (jeu de survie / craft / exploration / farming...) n'a rien compris au concept de *Steam Next Fest* et sortira une démo la semaine prochaine  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...steading_Game/






Le CEO d'*Amazon* Andy Jassy (oui, c'est plus Bezos le CEO, il s'est barré, suivez un peu) a de l'ambition pour le jeu vidéo après les scores de New World qui lui permettent de dire aujourd'hui "on vous l'avait bien dit qu'on réussirait dans le JV". On sent qu'il a eu envie d'ajouter "retournez pisser dans des bouteilles parce que vous avez pas de pauses dans nos entrepôts pour acheter nos jeux maintenant" mais qu'il s'est retenu.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nment-category

----------


## Ruvon

Twitch aurait des fuites. De GROSSES fuites. Des fuites de Niagara.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...y-been-leaked/




> The leaked Twitch data reportedly includes:
> 
> *The entirety of Twitch’s source code with comment history “going back to its early beginnings”*
> Creator payout reports from 2019
> Mobile, desktop and console Twitch clients
> Proprietary SDKs and internal AWS services used by Twitch
> “Every other property that Twitch owns” including IGDB and CurseForge
> *An unreleased Steam competitor, codenamed Vapor, from Amazon Game Studios*
> Twitch internal ‘red teaming’ tools (designed to improve security by having staff pretend to be hackers)
> ...


Appeler un "concurrent de Steam" Vapor, ce serait un sacré foutage de gueule  :^_^:

----------


## Croaker

> *Dan Abnett* (auteur de comics) a annoncé taffer sur un gros jeu Warhammer 40K, et un gros truc dont il ne peut pas parler pour cause de NDA, durant un Twitch live il y a 3 jours.
> 
> https://youtu.be/9WIf3hWLK3s


Meilleure annonce 40K depuis jamais, gloire à l'omnissiah.

Ils ne vont pas arriver à se foirer sur ce coup là aussi quand même. 
SVP.



> Dan Abnett (*auteur de comics*)...


 :Cell:

----------


## Kalh

> Citation Envoyé par Ruvon Voir le message
> Dan Abnett (auteur de comics)...


Oui c'est un peu réducteur  ::):  Mais bon ce qu'il a fait chez Marvel est simplement impressionnant.

----------


## Gero

> Twitch aurait des fuites. De GROSSES fuites. Des fuites de Niagara.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...y-been-leaked/
> 
> 
> 
> Appeler un "concurrent de Steam" Vapor, ce serait un sacré foutage de gueule


Alors ça c'est huge  ::O: 
Apparemment y a aussi les revenus des top streamers dans le tas ! Et ça palpe si c'est vrai.

----------


## Croaker

Bah c'est un bon écrivain, tout court, c'est tellement rare dans les séries-à-franchise. 
Je le considère comme très important dans la "survie" de 40K à l'époque où tout partait en couilles.

Il faudrait simplement un jour qu'il se décide à bosser la fin de ses livres.

----------


## Ruvon

Oui, oh, Dan Abnett a bien écrit deux-trois trucs dans l'univers Warhammer, mais ça intéresse qui ?  ::ninja::  Parlons plutôt des romans Tomb Raider qu'il a écrit  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors ça c'est huge 
> Apparemment y a aussi les revenus des top streamers dans le tas ! Et ça palpe si c'est vrai.


Que ça palpe ne m'étonne pas vraiment. Et les quelques infos qui sortent *pour l'instant* semblent confirmer le leak. Après est-ce que tout est vrai / à jour dans ce qui a été leaké, on ne le saura pas tout de suite mais les vautours s'affairent déjà sur le cadavre.

----------


## Kriegor

> Mais elle sort d'où leur liste de jeux de départ déjà ? 
> Et ces choix, putain...


Je crois que le choix des 64 jeux en lice revient aux journalistes d'IGN. Alors on pourra se demander ce qu'un Apex Legends y fout (entre autres) mais d'un autre côté, il a battu Super Metroid au 1er tour, dont la présence est objectivement moins discutable ! ^^
Perso, j'aime beaucoup ce type de sondage à grande échelle. Ca donne une empreinte à un instant t des goûts et préférences des passionnés de jeux vidéo et situe un peu les tendances. En tout cas, GTA V et God of War 2018 ont marqué plus que je ne l'imaginais. Ils ont quand même eu des duels relevés. Une confrontation Breath of the Wild - The Witcher 3 aurait, je pense, été mon pronostic (on en était pas loin non plus).

----------


## Gero

> Oui, oh, Dan Abnett a bien écrit deux-trois trucs dans l'univers Warhammer, mais ça intéresse qui ?  Parlons plutôt des romans Tomb Raider qu'il a écrit 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Que ça palpe ne m'étonne pas vraiment. Et les quelques infos qui sortent *pour l'instant* semblent confirmer le leak. Après est-ce que tout est vrai / à jour dans ce qui a été leaké, on ne le saura pas tout de suite mais les vautours s'affairent déjà sur le cadavre.


Askip en lurkant _là où il faut_, il y a aura une deuxième partie au leak lundi prochain.

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau studio *Microids* va ouvrir à Paris pour faire des jeux d'aventure, avec à sa tête Antoine Villette. Si, il a fait Alone in the Dark : The New Nightmare.

https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...aris%e2%80%af/




> Antoine Villette sera à la tête de Microids Studio Paris en tant que Directeur du studio. Personnalité confirmée dans l’industrie vidéo-ludique en France, Antoine Villette s’est illustré avec des productions plébiscitées par les joueurs et la presse à travers le monde, telles que Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare ou encore Cold Fear. En 2011, il a intégré le Musée Picasso Paris en tant que Directeur du Numérique puis, plus récemment, a *contribué au rayonnement du Pass Culture* en France en tant que Directeur des Technologies.


Qui a dit que les PR ne pouvaient pas avoir d'humour ?  ::ninja:: 



Les développeurs de Overcrowd: A Commute ‘Em Up (le jeu de gestion de station de tromé), SquarePlay Games, annonce *Space Trash Scavenger*, un open world (tu m'étonnes, c'est dans l'espace) survival futuriste.

“Think Raft meets Risk of Rain in space” qu'ils disent.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ash_Scavenger/

https://www.squareplaygames.com/space-trash-scavenger

----------


## Flad

> Alors ça c'est huge 
> Apparemment y a aussi les revenus des top streamers dans le tas ! Et ça palpe si c'est vrai.


Tu parles des 120k dollars de CPC ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Molina

> Tu parles des 120k dollars de CPC ?


En vrai, je trouve pas ça mirobolant si c'est vrai. Enfin... Si parce que j'observe rarement plus de 300 viewers à chaque stream. Mais pour une PME comme CPC ça met du beurre dans les épinards mais ça les rend pas richou non plus.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu parles des 120k dollars de CPC ?


Ça vient surtout des streams de DenisDenis tout ça. Le reste c'est du remplissage de grille  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> En vrai, je trouve pas ça mirobolant si c'est vrai. Enfin... Si parce que j'observe rarement plus de 300 viewers à chaque stream. Mais pour une PME comme CPC ça met du beurre dans les épinards mais ça les rend pas richou non plus.


Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais si c'est le cas, ça doit être la valeur cumulée depuis 2019.

----------


## Croaker

Ca serait peut être bien d'éviter de poster des chiffres ici, sans l'autorisation du proprio.

----------


## Exureris

En vrai  si le chiffre est vrai c'est cool pour CpC mais c'est pas non plus mirobolant  car ce chiffre c'est du brut et le fichier est une somme des revenus depuis Août 2029 à Octobre 2021. La chaine à moins de 2ans une simple division te montre que c'est pas ça qui paie la prochaine villa de Ivan (et en plus c'est en dollars)

Edit : Possible aussi que les mdp fassent parti du leak, donc changez vos mdp twitch

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ca serait peut être bien d'éviter de poster des chiffres ici, sans l'autorisation du proprio.


Ca me met mal à l'aise à chaque fois. Dès qu'il y a des "leaks" d'une quelconque sorte, tout le monde s'empresse de commenter publiquement des informations obtenues… illégalement.

Si vous respectez un minimum les streamers que vous suivez, n'allez pas chercher les chiffres de leurs revenus. Ils n'ont pas de comptes à vous rendre.

----------


## Ruvon

Le NDA vient de tomber pour Far Cry 6 : les reviews déboulent dans tous les sens.

Globalement, de ce que j'ai entr'aperçu, c'est du more of the same, très joli, plutôt bon mais pas génialissime ni inventif, des personnages caricaturaux, un 75/80 sur Metacritic. A ajuster quand plus de retours seront tombés.

----------


## Baalim

> Si vous respectez un minimum les streamers


Ah, dans ce cas...  ::siffle::

----------


## Croaker

Je ne pense pas que les "gros" studios indépendants diffusent leur Chiffre d'Affaire comme ça, donc les streamers même "entreprises de divertissements" il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne soit pas pareil.

Je n'ai pas vu de thread qui analyse les chiffres (et pas les streamers), la répartition entre les chaînes ça me semblerait un sujet plus pertinent. Au doigt mouillé, ça semble très très violent, genre autour de 50% du revenu sur (seulement) 1000 chaînes.

----------


## Gero

Respectez les streamers. 
Ouais je vais respecter Sardoche et xQc  ::lol::

----------


## Erkin_

Ah et si vous respectez les développeurs, ne cherchez pas les chiffres de vente de leurs jeux svp.

----------


## MrGr33N

Rapport au CA des streamers, Zerator a fait un fil twitter plutôt intéressant là dessus.

----------


## Ruvon

> Rapport au CA des streamers, Zerator a fait un fil twitter plutôt intéressant là dessus.


Effectivement, merci.

Ce que je trouverais étonnant, c'est d'un côté suivre / soutenir des streamers, et de l'autre s'étonner qu'ils gagnent de l'argent grâce à ça. Si tu respectes des streamers, tu dois être content que ça marche pour eux (comme le dit Zerator, que je n'apprécie pas spécialement comme streamer, mais de tout ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'ici n'est pas un rat).

Si CPC se fait la somme balancée par Flad, ben c'est cool. Ou pas si c'est pas assez pour rendre l'activité rentable.

Mais si tu apprécies le travail de quelqu'un / d'une équipe, tu devrais être content quand ça fait rentrer de la thune. Faudrait être sacrément tordu pour jalouser leur réussite.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah et si vous respectez les développeurs, ne cherchez pas les chiffres de vente de leurs jeux svp.


C'est leur choix de le rendre public ou non, ils n'ont aucun compte à te rendre non plus.

----------


## Erkin_

Faut dire que Zerator organise en permanence de gros trucs et ne cesse de se renouveler. Il doit offrir du boulot à pas mal de personnes.
Même pour un jaloux, il doit être difficilement attaquable.




> C'est leur choix de le rendre public ou non, ils n'ont aucun compte à te rendre non plus.


Ce n'est pas une question de rendre des comptes. Il est normal de s'intéresser aux chiffres sur un sujet qui nous passionne et de les commenter (et je notais surtout que c'est un sujet fréquent de conversation ici et dans la presse, quand il s'agit de jeux). C'est plutôt cette façon d'en faire de si gros secrets et de les transformer en sources de critiques, qui me semble déconnante.

Le classement complet : https://pastebin.com/LjmaPNam

----------


## Franky Mikey

Des chiffres officiels ou des estimations, oui ; des chiffres volés, non.

----------


## Zerger

De toute façon, c'est trop tard, ceux qui veulent savoir trouveront le lien facilement, vu comment il tourne sur le net

----------


## Gtag

> Rapport au CA des streamers, Zerator a fait un fil twitter plutôt intéressant là dessus.


Après il esquive aussi la question principale : "Combien tu te fais par mois ?"
Il dit qu'il fait ruisseler et qu'il répand la bonne parole, mais la réalité est qu'il doit être assez facilement millionnaire.
Il paie ses impôts en France, il doit y en avoir peu à le faire (en France) mais je serais quand même curieux de connaître le montage fiscal aussi.

Il me semble que la DGCCRF ne va pas tarder à s'emparer de certains sujets très rémunérateurs pour les streamers (ça ne concerne pas Z a priori) et ça risque de faire des dégâts.

----------


## Ruvon

Et qu'est-ce que ça peut faire qu'il soit millionnaire ? En quoi c'est un problème s'il l'est grâce à ses activités ? Je ne le défends pas lui en particulier, mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ce que tu appelles "la question principale".

----------


## Eloso

La vraie question que les gens se posent est la suivante: quel est le rang du Canard le plus haut placé ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Perso, j'ai essayé de regarder et... bon, en fait je ne regarde pas Twitch, quasiment AUCUN nom ne me parle dans la liste. Donc j'ai laissé tomber.

----------


## ZenZ

M'en branle perso, j'ignore de plus en plus les streamers et twitch, qui était cool en 2010 mais qui devient de plus en plus le terreau des pédophiles et du culte de la personnalité.

Je m'en sers juste pour mater les compétitions de Starcraft 2 et de Smash, où l'ambiance est encore bon enfant parce que ce sont des streams de niche, le reste me fait gerber.

----------


## Molina



----------


## Carib00

> Et qu'est-ce que ça peut faire qu'il soit millionnaire ?


Y a que les millionnaires ça devrait pas exister.  :Coco:  :Cell:

----------


## Ruvon

> Y a que les millionnaires ça devrait pas exister.


 :^_^:  Je suis d'accord, à bas Philippe Risoli (ref de vieux)  ::ninja:: 

Bon, ça devient nimp, une lecture pour changer de sujet :

L'histoire chaotique mauvaise du développement de *DayZ* : https://www.pcgamer.com/for-hundreds...ite-get-there/

----------


## Maximelene

> Après il esquive aussi la question principale : "Combien tu te fais par mois ?"


On s'en branle. Cet argent, quel qu'en soit le montant, n'est pas volé, contrairement à ces chiffres. Tant mieux pour lui s'il est millionnaire.

Ce genre de leak met vraiment en avant certains comportements malsains...

----------


## Carib00

> Ce genre de leak met vraiment en avant certains comportements malsains...


Lesquels ?

----------


## Maximelene

Le besoin systématique de braquer les projecteurs sur toute personne qui a un peu de succès, comme si le simple fait de gagner de l'argent était condamnable.

Qu'on soit bien clair : je suis, en substance, d'accord avec ton message précédent. Les millionnaires ne devraient pas exister.

Mais là on parle d'un gars qui est millionnaire parce que les gens aiment ce qu'il fait. A ce que je sache, il n'exploite pas le taf des autres, n'évite pas les taxes, ne fait pas de malversations (c'est possible, mais on n'en sait rien).

Il fait des trucs qui plaisent, les gens lui donnent de l'argent pour ça, il en a donc beaucoup.

Du coup, qu'est-ce que ça peut bien vous foutre qu'il soit riche ? Quel besoin vous avez de mettre en avant la question de "combien il gagne ?" comme si c'était une interrogation essentielle ?

----------


## Molina

> Le besoin systématique de braquer les projecteurs sur toute personne qui a un peu de succès, comme si le simple fait de gagner de l'argent était condamnable.
> 
> Qu'on soit bien clair : je suis, en substance, d'accord avec ton message précédent. Les millionnaires ne devraient pas exister.
> 
> Mais là on parle d'un gars qui est millionnaire parce que les gens aiment ce qu'il fait. A ce que je sache, il n'exploite pas le taf des autres, n'évite pas les taxes, ne fait pas de malversations (c'est possible, mais on n'en sait rien).
> 
> Il fait des trucs qui plaisent, les gens lui donnent de l'argent pour ça, il en a donc beaucoup.
> 
> Du coup, qu'est-ce que ça peut bien vous foutre qu'il soit riche ? Quel besoin vous avez de mettre en avant la question de "combien il gagne ?" comme si c'était une interrogation essentielle ?


Ben... Peut être à ne plus rien lui donner ? 
Je sais pas, moi j'ai pas 36 abonnements à donner. Donc imaginons que CPC vivent très bien de ses abonnements, ben peut être que j'arrêterais de leur donner pour aider plus Gautoz ou un autre streamer que j'aime bien.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le besoin systématique de braquer les projecteurs sur toute personne qui a un peu de succès, comme si le simple fait de gagner de l'argent était condamnable.
> 
> Qu'on soit bien clair : je suis, en substance, d'accord avec ton message précédent. Les millionnaires ne devraient pas exister.
> 
> Mais là on parle d'un gars qui est millionnaire parce que les gens aiment ce qu'il fait. A ce que je sache, il n'exploite pas le taf des autres, n'évite pas les taxes, ne fait pas de malversations (c'est possible, mais on n'en sait rien).
> 
> Il fait des trucs qui plaisent, les gens lui donnent de l'argent pour ça, il en a donc beaucoup.
> 
> Du coup, qu'est-ce que ça peut bien vous foutre qu'il soit riche ? Quel besoin vous avez de mettre en avant la question de "combien il gagne ?" comme si c'était une interrogation essentielle ?


T'as fini de dire la même chose que moi ?  ::ninja:: 

Après il n'y a qu'une seule personne sur le topic qui a dit ça pour l'instant, ce qui fait peu pour dire "vous", et ce n'est pas le caribou moustachu à qui tu réponds. L'auteur a fui le topic depuis cette intervention.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben... Peut être à ne plus rien lui donner ? 
> Je sais pas, moi j'ai pas 36 abonnements à donner. Donc imaginons que CPC vivent très bien de ses abonnements, ben peut être que j'arrêterais de leur donner pour aider plus Gautoz ou un autre streamer que j'aime bien.


Tu ne me feras pas croire une seule seconde que ceux qui se demandent combien gagne un streamer ont comme seul objectif de savoir s'ils ne devraient pas plutôt en aider un autre.

----------


## Croaker

Etre chef d'une entreprise avec CA autour du million et être millionnaire, c'est légèrement différent hein.

----------


## Molina

> Tu ne me feras pas croire une seule seconde que ceux qui se demandent combien gagne un streamer ont comme seul objectif de savoir s'ils ne devraient pas plutôt en aider un autre.


Non j'en sais rien, mais c'est mon point de vu par contre.

----------


## Maximelene

> Etre chef d'une entreprise avec CA autour du million et être millionnaire, c'est légèrement différent hein.


Va dire ça aux gens qui croient que Zuckerberg a perdu X milliards dès que le cours de Facebook tombe...




> Non j'en sais rien, mais c'est mon point de vu par contre.


Dans ce cas, tu ne fais pas partie des gens que je vise.

----------


## Erkin_

> Ben... Peut être à ne plus rien lui donner ? 
> Je sais pas, moi j'ai pas 36 abonnements à donner. Donc imaginons que CPC vivent très bien de ses abonnements, ben peut être que j'arrêterais de leur donner pour aider plus Gautoz ou un autre streamer que j'aime bien.


Tu peux déjà pas mal comparer les chaînes par rapport aux nombres d'abonnés. Mais là ça permet d'avoir de véritables chiffres, et clairement j'ai plus envie de soutenir des streamers qui j'aime bien et qui ne sont pas dans ce classement.

----------


## Chivastein

> ...Les millionnaires ne devraient pas exister..


L'idée est bonne, mais manque d'ambition! Pourquoi se limiter aux millionnaires? Interdiction totale de gagner plus d'un smic et demi pour tous!!!!  :Cell:

----------


## FB74

Sur Twitter, ils disent qu'il y aurait eu un piratage massif de mots de passe sur Twitch.

Il est demandé aux gens de modifier leurs mots de passe.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sur Twitter, ils disent qu'il y aurait eu un piratage massif de mots de passe sur Twitch.


Sérieux ? Faudrait en parler ici.  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Tyran

> Tu ne me feras pas croire une seule seconde que ceux qui se demandent combien gagne un streamer ont comme seul objectif de savoir s'ils ne devraient pas plutôt en aider un autre.


Surtout que même sans ces chiffreS, il n'y a pas besoin d'être une flèche pour comprendre qu'un des plus gros streamers francophones a un poil moins besoins de ton abonnement que Jean Michel qui plafonne à 200 viewers.

----------


## Ruvon

> Sur Twitter, ils disent qu'il y aurait eu un piratage massif de mots de passe sur Twitch.
> 
> Il est demandé aux gens de modifier leurs mots de passe.


Bonjour Mr le chat, ça fait deux pages qu'on en parle (enfin ça fait partie des infos postées même si le sujet est vite devenu "la thune des twitchers OULALA"), viens jouer avec nous  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

> Bonjour Mr le chat, ça fait deux pages qu'on en parle (enfin ça fait partie des infos postées même si le sujet est vite devenu "la thune des twitchers OULALA"), viens jouer avec nous


C'est vrai qu'on a pas l'habitude de voir les news en double ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> Surtout que même sans ces chiffreS, il n'y a pas besoin d'être une flèche pour comprendre qu'un des plus gros streamers francophones a un poil moins besoins de ton abonnement que Jean Michel qui plafonne à 200 viewers.


Oui, enfin, il y a des streamers qui sont une entreprise (cpc) et des mecs en solo (akwartz par exemple), des communautés plus généreuses que d'autres etc. Donc peut être que vous avez un sixième sens, mais moi entre deux chaines qui tournent autour de 100 à 400 viewers par stream j'ai un peu de mal à évaluer lequel des deux a le plus d'argent pour faire vivre tout ceux qui y participent.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est vrai qu'on a pas l'habitude de voir les news en double ici


Attends ce soir, quelque chose me dit qu'on la reverra passer  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Attends ce soir, quelque chose me dit qu'on la reverra passer


Le fameux Koup bas (non pas celui de Far Cry 6).

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui, enfin, il y a des streamers qui sont une entreprise (cpc) et des mecs en solo (akwartz par exemple), des communautés plus généreuses que d'autres etc. Donc peut être que vous avez un sixième sens, mais moi entre deux chaines qui tournent autour de 100 à 400 viewers par stream j'ai un peu de mal à évaluer lequel des deux a le plus d'argent pour faire vivre tout ceux qui y participent.


Si ça peut te rassurer, en direct des news du site Canard PC.com qui relaie l'info : https://www.canardpc.com/cat%C3%A9go...ews-jeu-video/




> Le truc principal à en retenir (du leak des infos Twitch), c'est que la rédaction de Canard PC sera très probablement bientôt délocalisée à Malte, où chaque rédacteur sera chargé de streamer les battle royale du moment sur des sessions des douze heures au lieu de perdre du temps à écrire un magazine fait d'arbres morts.


La question ne se posera bientôt plus pour CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Bientôt, on pourra les appeler les Faucons Maltais de la rédac. Ou les vrais...  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Oui, enfin, il y a des streamers qui sont une entreprise (cpc) et des mecs en solo (akwartz par exemple), des communautés plus généreuses que d'autres etc. Donc peut être que vous avez un sixième sens, mais moi entre deux chaines qui tournent autour de 100 à 400 viewers par stream j'ai un peu de mal à évaluer lequel des deux a le plus d'argent pour faire vivre tout ceux qui y participent.


Sauf que là on parle pas de comparer des streamers à 100-400 viewers. On parle de gens qui voudraient que Zerator dévoile ses chiffres. Il en est à un peu plus que ça et y a pas vraiment besoin de ses chiffres pour savoir que si tu veux soutenir un petit streamer dans le besoin, c'est pas chez lui qu'il faut mettre ton sub.

----------


## Gero

> M'en branle perso, j'ignore de plus en plus les streamers et twitch, qui était cool en 2010 mais qui devient de plus en plus le terreau des pédophiles et du culte de la personnalité.
> 
> Je m'en sers juste pour mater les compétitions de Starcraft 2 et de Smash, où l'ambiance est encore bon enfant parce que ce sont des streams de niche, le reste me fait gerber.


Pourtant la scène Smash est assez réputée pour avoir eux des déboires de type _grooming_ et autre atrocité... certes limité aux USA  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, j'avais totalement zappé la partie "Vapor" de la news  ::o: 

Eux aussi, ils vont offrir des jeux gratos chaque semaine?  ::o:   ::o: 
Parce que bon, je ne suis plus à un launcher près!

----------


## Maximelene

Tu as raté la partie où c'était un projet avorté ?

----------


## Molina

> Sauf que là on parle pas de comparer des streamers à 100-400 viewers. On parle de gens qui voudraient que Zerator dévoile ses chiffres. Il en est à un peu plus que ça et y a pas vraiment besoin de ses chiffres pour savoir que si tu veux soutenir un petit streamer dans le besoin, c'est pas chez lui qu'il faut mettre ton sub.


Que l'entreprise de Zerator gagne beaucoup de flouz, oui, certes. Mais est ce que c'est suffisant... j'en sais rien. Le Zevent, c'est... un gros truc quand même. Par ailleurs, CohhCarnage, je me doutais bien qu'il devait bien gagner sa vie. Mais si on l'aime beaucoup, ben tu peux te dire que même en gagnant 5k €/ mois, ben il mérite plus que les autres et que ton soutien ne va rien changer et puis... 
Sauf que quand tu vois que sa société fait des millions, là ça tique un peu plus, parce que c'est une nouvelle information. Ce n'est plus "il gagne bien sa vie", mais "ho il fait 2M $ en 2 ans". Et là, même si tu l'aimes beaucoup, plus que les petits streamers, tu peux te dire que c'est abusé (ou pas). 

Moi ce qui me surprend en fait, c'est surtout qu'on parle de petites sommes pour de vrai et ça justifie pleinement pour certains streamers d'appeler à les aider avec du Tippee ou autres.

----------


## ZenZ

> Pourtant la scène Smash est assez réputée pour avoir eux des déboires de type _grooming_ et autre atrocité... certes limité aux USA


Je ne suis pas au courant (je connaissais pas l'expression grooming, je suis allé voir sur google du coup), après je ne suis pas l’actualité comme un mort vivant, mais lorsque le jeu ressort sur twitch avec 20k viewers c'est qu'il y a une grosse compète et là je fonce regarder parce que c'est hyper impressionnant.

Sinon se pencher sur Zerator pourquoi pas, mais les thunes que se font Sardoche avec du vent ou en vulgarisant (mal en plus) la mémoire de l'eau, ça me dérange déjà un peu plus.

----------


## herve

Salut

J'aime bien venir sur cette page pour les news jeux vidéo et la deux page sur cette daube de twitch...

----------


## Catel

> En attendant que Catel lance le sondage ici (en 2023), les lecteurs d'IGN, premier site d'actu sur les jeux vidéo, ont élu un beat'em up meilleur jeu vidéo jamais sorti (avec une belle marge) face à un jeu de vol de voitures


Ici, c'est plié, tout le monde sait que Fallout 2 est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Salut
> 
> J'aime bien venir sur cette page pour les news jeux vidéo et la deux page sur cette daube de twitch...


Et bien repasse ce soir ou demain, et d'ici-là, laisse les gens échanger sur des sujets connexes s'ils le souhaitent. C'est un forum, pas un flux RSS.

----------


## Sylla

Et puis, twitch ça a aussi un vague rapport avec les jeux, parfois  ::ninja::

----------


## ZenZ

Surtout que bon, à la base Twitch et les JV c'est relativement lié !

Bon de moins en moins certes ....

----------


## Zerger

Moi j'aime bien la natation, du coup c'est cool de parler de twitch  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Ici, c'est plié, tout le monde sait que Fallout 2 est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps.


S'il te plaît, ce jeu n'a même pas été retenu par les experts d'IGN. Peut-on être sérieux 2 minutes ?

----------


## Croaker

> Moi ce qui me surprend en fait, c'est surtout qu'on parle de petites sommes pour de vrai et ça justifie pleinement pour certains streamers d'appeler à les aider avec du Tippee ou autres.


Clairement, ça parlait de 1.5 SMIC tout à l'heure et si on regarde bien il n'y a que 3 000 streamers qui touchent plus que ça (en calculant en brut, le leak est sur 2 ans).
Ceci dit, le leak ne concerne "que" les abos (et dons?) twitch, je suppose que les partenariats et autres sources de revenus jouent aussi.
(Et à ce niveau financier, on comprend que l'indépendance à bon dos quand le partenaire/sponsor offre autant ou plus que les viewers).

----------


## Catel

> S'il te plaît, ce jeu n'a même pas été retenu par les experts d'IGN. Peut-on être sérieux 2 minutes ?


Les Experts CPC (c)(tm) >>>>>> les "experts" d'IGN le site qui a tué Humble.  :haha:

----------


## Gtag

> Cet argent, quel qu'en soit le montant, n'est pas volé...


Haha, okay Bruno Lemaire.

C'est surtout la question du niveau de vie et de la rémunération des streamers qui pose question et qui fait que le sujet est important. Pas pour moi, mais pour pas mal de gens sur internet aujourd'hui, visiblement.
Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est malsain de discuter de ça, c'est une question de justice sociale, de bien comprendre à qui tu donnes ton argent et ce qu'il en fait vraiment.

Je m'amuse juste du fait qu'il semble obliger de s'expliquer, sans jamais répondre à la seule question qui semble être au cœur du sujet (c'est aussi son droit).

----------


## Megiddo

> Ici, c'est plié, tout le monde sait que Fallout 2 est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps.


Oui, enfin, il aura un concurrent de poids qui va très probablement marquer une première victoire éclatante sur le topic du GOTY de l'année 2000. Un indice chez vous : Il se pourrait fort qu'il soit aussi élu sur l'année 2021.  :Cigare:

----------


## Croaker

> Oui, enfin, il aura un concurrent de poids qui va très probablement marquer une première victoire éclatante sur le topic du GOTY de l'année 2000. Un indice chez vous : Il se pourrait fort qu'il soit aussi élu sur l'année 2021.


Les Sims ?


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Dan Abnett* (auteur de comics) a annoncé taffer sur un gros jeu Warhammer 40K, et un gros truc dont il ne peut pas parler pour cause de NDA, durant un Twitch live il y a 3 jours.


RPGRPGRPGRPGRPGRPG
Ou un immersive-sim infiltraction . Incarner un Mkoll-Like ou un Rawne, please  :Bave:

----------


## Megiddo

> Les Sims ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


Plus rien ne m'étonne. Ni le classement IGN, ni voir des gens jouant publiquement à des jeux vidéos, avec un skill très variable, se faire plus que des médecins ou des chercheurs.  :tired: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Plus rien ne m'étonne. Ni le classement IGN, ni voir des gens jouant publiquement à des jeux vidéos, avec un skill très variable, se faire plus que des médecins ou des chercheurs.


Tu peux enlever le ninja: offre, demande , tout ça, mais bon ça fait mal au cul de voir le divertissement rendre millionnaire des gens pendant que ceux qui s'échinent à te fournir à bouffer ou te soigner rament...
Désolé, j'ai eu un instant limite communiste, faut que je retrouve mes médocs  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le développeur du jeu de cambriolage en voxels *Teardown* tease la future grosse mise à jour nommée "part 2" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/teardowns-fr...ll-garrys-mod/









Twitch confirme l'authenticité de la fuite de données :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-confi...uring-out-why/





Quelques informations supplémentaires sur Vapor, le projet de boutique en ligne d'Amazon qui a fuité :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-megal...enamed-vapour/





Le beat'em all *Immortal : And the Death that Follows* a été annoncé par Mishura Games, fondé par des anciens de Limestone Games, partis après avoir dénoncé les conditions de travail sur le développement d'Aeon Must Die !. Le jeu ne devrait pas sortir avant 2025 sur consoles de nouvelle génération, Switch et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050843489.html




Petit documentaire sur la fermeture de la mythique salle d'arcade *SEGA Ikebukuro GiGO* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...lavenir-386634




Bergur Finnbogason, le directeur créatif d'*EVE Online*, veut vraiment faire ce qu'il peut pour que le jeu arrête de faire peur aux nouveaux joueurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/eve-online-...nce-interview/

C'est l'avis général sur la démo du RTS *Starship Troopers - Terran Command*, dont l'idée avait l'air sympa pourtant. En gros, c'est pas top :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bug...han-youd-think

*Exhausted Man* est une simulation de vie avec un perso en ragdol où on joue ... Un Homme Épuisé. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/exh...hausted-person

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1598580/_/




La pénurie de processeurs, c'est comme pour l'essence en fait. Il y a donc des sociétés qui font des stocks de GPU et CPU fondus par *TSMC*, ce qui accentue la pénurie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tsmc-chip-stockpiling/

Le mod The Legend of Doom, met The Legend Of Zelda dans *Doom 2*, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://gamerant.com/doom-2-mod-doomguy-hyrule/

De l'importance de la pêche dans *New World*, qui permet d'attraper des poissons mythiques, qui permettent de préparer des plats qui boostent une caractéristique de plein, qui permet de mettre des raclées à l'équipe adverse dans le end-game :

https://www.polygon.com/22711303/new...-battles-stats

70% de ces vils millenials jouent tous les jours sur leurs téléphones portables :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/06/m...e-report-says/

Le roman graphique *Coffee Talk Episode 2: Hibiscus & Butterfly* avait été annoncé sur Steam pour 2022 mais sortira aussi finalement sur les consoles d'ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/coff...witch-versions




Annoncé pour la première fois en 2007 et révélé en 2009, le vaporware *Agent* a disparu du site de Rockstar ... Pas de nouveau Duke Nukem Forever au programme donc :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ro.../1100-6496826/
https://www.polygon.com/22711396/roc...doned-delisted




Le régulateur britannique Ofcom a présenté de nouvelles lignes directrices pour les fournisseurs de services vidéos, qui devront maintenant s'assurer de protéger ses utilisateurs et de réguler les contenus inappropriés ... Ou du moins faire des efforts dans ce sens :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-video-content

*Microids* ouvre un nouveau studio de développement interne :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/microids-ou...tte-126288.htm

Où Brian Hicks parle du développement de *DayZ* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/for-hundreds...ite-get-there/

Des informations sur les saisons, les défis et les récompenses de *Forza Horizon 5*, qui sort le 9 Novembre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/fo...es-en-details/

Les remakes de *Pokémon Diamant Étincelant / Perle Scintillante* permettront d'utiliser les capsules spéciales sans prendre la place d'une des quatre attaques d'une de vos bestioles. Ce sont des compétences à apprendre aux bestioles pour débloquer des zones et finir le jeu :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14715...r-les-fans.htm

----------


## Zodex

> L'idée est bonne, mais manque d'ambition! Pourquoi se limiter aux millionnaires? Interdiction totale de gagner plus d'un smic et demi pour tous!!!!


Ouais, je suis bien curieux de savoir à partir de combien par mois on a le droit d'exister du coup.

----------


## Greensun97

Je ne suis pas du tout les streamers, mais je suis youtube (le parallèle est facile).

Personnellement, et je pense que d'autres seront du même avis, c'est pas le fait que des streameurs/youtubers qui proposent du bon contenu soient (bien) payé qui me posent problèmes. Des gens comme Zerator, Joueur du Grenier, Savun et Feldup (très bonne chaîne sur les mystères du net ::ninja:: ) qui proposent des trucs sympas, tant mieux s'ils sont (bien) payés.

Le problème, c'est les meufs à moitié à poil, les gens comme Sardoche et les "phénomènes" comme Nikocado Avocado (si vous avez un peu de dignité, n'allez pas voir sa chaîne ::ninja:: ) qui, objectivement, font un contenu de merde :Cigare:

----------


## KOUB

La collaboration de Drakengard 3 avec *NieR Re[in]carnation* commence demain :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050843473.html




*Roblox*, le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions qui garde 65% de votre argent investi, a changé ses conditions d'utilisation. Les créateurs de contenus ne peuvent plus offrir de Robux, la monnaie du jeu, sous forme de cadeau ou de loterie, ce qui était assez commun jusqu'ici. L'utilisation de VPN est aussi bannie, officiellement pour permettre de limiter la toxicité en ligne mais il est connu depuis peu que Roblox se fait quelques sous avec les données personnelles de ses utilisateurs. Les joueurs ne sont donc pas très contents :





https://gamerant.com/roblox-changes-...ate-vpn-robux/

Le jeu d'action-plateformes *Aeon Drive* est disponible sur toutes les consoles, sur PC et Mac :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/aeo...me-chronometre




Le city-builder *Lords and Villeins* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam, Humble et GOG :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lor...cendance-vivre




Le premier patch de *New World* répare quelques bugs et déconnectera les joueurs AFK au bout de 20 minutes et plus de 25 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/new...ogging-servers

Le jeu de reconstruction de Paris, *The Architect Paris*, est sorti d'accès anticipé sur Steam, GOG et l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14715...er-creatif.htm




Les inscriptions pour la bêta de *Honkai: Star Rail*, le prochain jeu de miHoYo, ouvriront le 8 Octobre :

https://www.actugaming.net/honkai-st...impact-437773/





Romuald Capron quitte ses fonctions de directeur du studio d'*Arkane Lyon* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ro...rkane-studios/

*Battlefield 2042* sera protégé par Easy Anti-Cheat, comme Apex Legends :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ba...uapex-legends/

Si Sony a commencé à porter des jeux PlayStation sur PC ... C'est pour donner envie aux joueurs PC d'acheter des PlayStations :

https://www.actugaming.net/shawn-lay...eux-pc-437674/

*Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania* est sorti hier :

https://kotaku.com/super-monkey-ball...pur-1847803890

----------


## Wedgge

> Je ne suis pas du tout les streamers, mais je suis youtube (le parallèle est facile).
> 
> 
> Personnellement, et je pense que d'autres seront du même avis, c'est pas le fait que des streameurs/youtubers qui proposent du bon contenu soient (bien) payé qui me posent problèmes. Des gens comme Zerator, Joueur du Grenier, Savun et Feldup (très bonne chaîne sur les mystères du net) qui proposent des trucs sympas, tant mieux s'ils sont (bien) payés.
> 
> 
> Le problème, c'est les meufs à moitié à poil, les gens comme Sardoche et les "phénomènes" comme Nikocado Avocado (si vous avez un peu de dignité, n'allez pas voir sa chaîne) qui, objectivement, font un contenu de merde




J'ai du mal a voir le rapport entre les meuf a poil et les mecs au cerveau ravagé comme Sardoche, et le fait qu'il soit ou non moral de gagner de l'argent. Ces gens là vivent de la mendicité 2.0, si il y a des gens assez con pour leur lancer du fric c'est leur problème. La vraie question elle se situe sur le gouffre qu'il y a entre le niveau de revenu de ces gens et leur productivité en terme de valeur travail. Le type il allume son stream il parle dans le vide tout seul dans sa chambre pendant 2h ou sa montre vite fait son cul et il a du cash qui pleut. 

A coté t'as des darons qui taf a l'usine comme des chiens + 40h semaine et qui gagne péniblement 30 000 eu par an. C'est la base de l'impôt sur le revenu, permettre le fameux ruissellement évoqué par Zerator, et au passage, il communique là dessus comme il le fait sur la fameuse question de la défiscalisation des revenus autour du Z event, il désamorce le truc avec une vanne, circuler y a rien, wallou.

----------


## Croaker

> Plus rien ne m'étonne. Ni le classement IGN, ni voir des gens jouant publiquement à des jeux vidéos, avec un skill très variable, se faire plus que des médecins ou des chercheurs.


Après, pour être sérieux deux minutes, je n'ai pas vu de BG3 dispo cette année.
Si c'est Pathfinder, je vais attendre encore un an qu'ils le terminent, comme l'autre.

----------


## Kriegor

Aujourd'hui, j'ai réfléchi très fort à ce qui pouvait être encore mieux que l'avis de millions de gens. Réponse (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas) : mon avis à moi ! 
Aussi voici le même dessin qu'IGN sauf que c'est mieux fait :






> Oui, enfin, il aura un concurrent de poids qui va très probablement marquer une première victoire éclatante sur le topic du GOTY de l'année 2000. Un indice chez vous : Il se pourrait fort qu'il soit aussi élu sur l'année 2021.


Il y a aussi Counter-Strike cette année là. Pas un petit prétendant.

----------


## KOUB

*Residentvania* est un hybride entre Castlevania et Resident Evil Village disponible sur itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/resident-evi...e-castlevania/

https://oco.itch.io/residentvania?ac=qfCyYFQF-yt




L'extension Harvest Of Sorrow pour le jeu de cartes *Gwent* est disponible :

https://www.thegamer.com/gwent-harve...now-available/




*Bungie* élimine l'arbitrage obligatoire des conventions avec ses employés. C'est ce qui a permis pendant des années à certaines boites de cacher la toxicité de leurs ambiances ou le fait que certaines personnes avaient tendance à étrangement attirer les plaintes pour harcélement sexuel :

https://www.bungie.net/en/Explore/Detail/News/50746

Des informations supplémentaires et des screenshots pour *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sort le 18 Mars 2022 sur XBox, PlayStation et PC, en exclusivité EGS :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/stra...-settings-more

PlatinumGames a publié un rapport concernant la deuxième bêta fermée de *Babylon’s Fall*. La 3ème phase de bêta commencera le 15 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/baby...-phase-3-dated

La 17ème édition du *G-STAR* aura lieu du 17 au 21 Novembre :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...tes-announced/

Où on parle du créateur de personnage d'*OlliOlli World* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...iolli-world-i-

*Unity* change de logo :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/market...d-its-products



Cult Of The Holy Detonation, le dernier DLC de *Wasteland 3*, est sorti :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/was...dlc-is-out-now




Bien peu de personnes sont heureuses de l'annonce du battle-royale *Ghost Recon Frontline* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/05/f...con-frontline/

Les NFT, c'est du caca parfumé à l'arnaque. Mais c'est possible d'aller encore plus loin dans l'arnaque en fait. Par exemple, en vendant 4000 NFT "Evolved Apes", qui sont en fait une copie des NFT "Bored Apes" dont j'avais parlé je crois ... tout en promettant de se servir de la vente pour faire un jeu de combat utilisant ces NFTs ... Et en se barrant après avoir récupéré le portefeuille d'Ether équivalent à 2.7 millions de dollars, en donnant aux acheteurs des fichiers jpgs qui ne sont pas des NFT ... Et sans même payer l'artiste :

https://kotaku.com/nft-buyers-scamme...bly-1847806528

Après, ça se passe mieux pour *Dolce & Gabbana*, qui a vendu 9 NFT pour 5.7 millions de dollars :

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/04/s...bbana-nft.html

Et *Sky Mavis* lève encore de l'argent pour continuer à développer *Axie Infinity*, son jeu "pay to earn" à base de NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/06/s...earn-nft-game/

----------


## Megiddo

> La 17ème édition du *G-STAR* aura lieu du 17 au 21 Novembre :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...tes-announced/


Peut-être verrons-nous enfin, enfin, après les trop précoces versions Lineage Eternal ou les trailers sur Project TL, ce TL : Origin qui doit signer le grand retour de Lineage sur PC.  :Mellow2: 

Avec en face du Pearl Abyss (Black Desert) ou du Tripod Studios (Lost Ark), il va falloir placer la barre très haut, mais j'ai envie d'y croire.

----------


## Silver

> Bien peu de personnes sont heureuses de l'annonce du battle-royale *Ghost Recon Frontline* :
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/05/f...con-frontline/


Ubi ne passe d'ailleurs pas une très bonne journée en bourse suite à l'annonce d'hier, ni une très bonne année en fait :
https://www.google.com/finance/quote...IQAw&window=1Y

La valeur a perdu 35,5% en 1 an.

On notera une chute importante après l'annonce de XDefiant le 19 juillet, puis remontée légère de la hype avant l'annonce de l'anniversaire de Ghost Recon, et redescente après l'annonce de Frontlines.

----------


## Jughurta

Parler des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps sans même citer 1 seul Dungeon Crawler, Baldur's Gate, Deus EX ou encore du Heroes of Might and Magic.  ::|:   Conclusion : IGN c'est complètement bidon.

----------


## Sifr

> Parler des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps sans même citer 1 seul Dungeon Crawler, Baldur's Gate, Deus EX ou encore du Heroes of Might and Magic.   Conclusion : IGN c'est complètement bidon.


Tu cites pas Pong, du coup c’est naze…

D’autant que le temps est très méchant sur les jeux, cf les remastered qui se vautrent sur les nouvelles générations.
On peut pas être bon à toutes époques.

----------


## Supergounou

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai réfléchi très fort à ce qui pouvait être encore mieux que l'avis de millions de gens. Réponse (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas) : mon avis à moi ! 
> Aussi voici le même dessin qu'IGN sauf que c'est mieux fait :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/7KHGrDj/best-video-...acket-9-29.jpg


Celeste qui perd contre Def Jam  :Facepalm:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Effectivement, merci.
> 
> Ce que je trouverais étonnant, c'est d'un côté suivre / soutenir des streamers, et de l'autre s'étonner qu'ils gagnent de l'argent grâce à ça. Si tu respectes des streamers, tu dois être content que ça marche pour eux (comme le dit Zerator, que je n'apprécie pas spécialement comme streamer, mais de tout ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'ici n'est pas un rat).
> 
> Si CPC se fait la somme balancée par Flad, ben c'est cool. Ou pas si c'est pas assez pour rendre l'activité rentable.
> 
> Mais si tu apprécies le travail de quelqu'un / d'une équipe, tu devrais être content quand ça fait rentrer de la thune. Faudrait être sacrément tordu pour jalouser leur réussite.


Oh tu sais, c'est comme tous ces gens qui bavent sur les revenus des joueurs de foot mais qui paient des tickets à 100 balles, achètent le dernier T-shirt du numéro 10 et font des paris en ligne...

----------


## Higgins

> Celeste qui perd contre Def Jam


Je dirais même plus : Fallout 2 qui perd au premier round contre Def Jam.
Ça y est, j'en ai la certitude désormais : Kriegor est un fieffé troll.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je dirais même plus : Fallout 2 qui perd au premier round contre Def Jam.
> Ça y est, j'en ai la certitude désormais : Kriegor est un fieffé troll.


Ah putain j'avais pas vu ça !

Tout l'arbre en bas à gauche est génial  ::lol:: 
Le connaissant, je crois surtout qu'il a juste voulu me foutre la rage, Fallout 2, Hollow Knight, Planescape Torment et Celeste sont dans mon top 15 ever. Et il n'a pas mis Monkey Island, alors que secrètement je sais qu'il adore ce jeu...

----------


## 564.3

> Tu cites pas Pong, du coup c’est naze…
> 
> D’autant que le temps est très méchant sur les jeux, cf les remastered qui se vautrent sur les nouvelles générations.
> On peut pas être bon à toutes époques.


Ouais c'est toujours compliqué ces classements. Entre choisir ceux qui ont le plus marqué l'histoire du secteur et ceux qui sont encore les meilleurs aujourd'hui alors qu'il y a eu plein de clones (ou suites) qui ont améliorés des détails.
Je mettrais Tetris là dedans par exemple. Sur le premier critère la version d'origine, sur le deuxième une évolution moderne. Mais je ne suis pas sur lequel serait le meilleur dans les dérivés qui partent dans tous les sens. Probablement Tetris Effect, mais pour des compétiteurs ça serait un autre.

Edit: ah dans la version d'IGN y a Tetris sans précision, qui gagne contre Rock Band mais perd de pas grand chose contre Bloodborne

----------


## Ruvon

Randy Pitchford ne sera plus le président de *Gearbox*... Software  ::ninja::  Il reste CEO de Gearbox Entertainment et Gearbox Studios  ::ninja:: 







"Nouveau" trailer pour *Ratten Reich*, qui est surtout un mix des différents trailers qu'on a vu jusqu'ici.






Une énième histoire de *Rockstar Games*, par quelqu'un qui fait des vidéos sur les marques / entreprises en général, pas que du jeu vidéo.






Vous vous souvenez de *Cyberpunk 2077* ? Si, rappelez-vous, ce petit jeu indé sorti tout malade, boiteux et qui crachait un peu du sang en décembre dernier ? Il va un peu mieux en septembre 2021.






Valve nous montre ce qu'il y a sous le capot du SteamDeck, en précisant "mais faut pas l'ouvrir soi-même". Au moins les bricoleurs sauront où ils mettent les cruciformes.






A déguster avec votre petit déjeuner, la *GameDiscoverability Newsletter*.

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...ists-and-sales



Longue enquête de Rest of the World sur Istanbul, "*la Silicon Valley du jeu mobile*" (via GameDeveloper).

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...casual-studios

https://restofworld.org/2021/turkey-gaming-peak/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Selon des gens de la partie, le piratage de *Twitch* est vraiment méchant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/security-exp...d-possibly-be/

The Witcher 3 sur un *Steam Deck*, voilà :

https://www.pcgamer.com/witcher-3-steam-deck-video/





La première mise à jour de *New World* rajoute un message rappelant de pas être un tas de merde lors des temps de chargement :

https://kotaku.com/new-world-patch-a...ick-1847809499

*Old School RuneScape* rajoute un challenge de groupe en Ironman :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/old...challenge-mode

Le 6ème patch de *Baldur's Gate 3* arrive bientôt et les sauvegardes du patch précédent ne seront pas compatibles. Larian espère sortir le jeu en 2022 (avec de la chance) :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bal...ponized-salami

*Rust* va avoir un système de missions avec des NPC à partir de demain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/after-8-year...ission-system/

Le jeu de rythme *No Straight Roads* dans sa version Encore a été annoncé sur Steam pour le 21 Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/no-straight...ncore-edition/




7.5 millions de vente pour *Monster Hunter Rise* :

https://www.thegamer.com/monster-hun...e-7-5-million/

Le jeu d'action*Nuclear Blaze*, par Sébastion Bernard, le game designer de Dead Cells, sort sur Steam le 18 Octobre :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-launches-this




Un mod pour rajouter Geralt, Ciri, Triss et Yennefer dans *Valheim* parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...er-to-valheim/

https://www.nexusmods.com/valheim/mods/1555

Voici le programme pour la 1ère année de *Riders Republic*, qui sort le 28 Octobre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14722...s-extremes.htm

Des tenues roses dans *Street Fighter V*, pour lutter contre le cancer du sein :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14722...er-du-sein.htm



La mise à jour contenant le 4ème épisode de l'histoire de *The Long Dark* a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...survival-story




Grosse mise à jour pour le jeu de survie de minipouces *Grounded*, le 20 Octobre :

https://www.polygon.com/22712416/gro...-entertainment

La réception de *Far Cry 6* est bien tiédasse ... Je cite la fin du test de Vice :




> In reality, beyond the lushly-designed jungles, explosive firefights, and even beyond the confused and distasteful political dimensions, Far Cry 6 is just a storefront designed to sell you crocodile skins at 5 bucks a pop.


https://www.vice.com/en/article/v7e9...rally-bankrupt

En Août, les habitants de Greystone Manner, en Alberta au Canada, commencent à entendre un bruit continu ... Comme un réacteur d'avion qui chauffe avant le décollage ... C'était une ferme de minage de cryptomonnaies, installée illégalement, avec sa propre centrale électrique au gaz, toute aussi illégale :

https://gizmodo.com/a-bitcoin-mining...ant-1847811718

----------


## Ruvon

Du gameplay pour le jeu *Doctor Who - The Edge of Reality* qui sort le 14 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ge_of_Reality/






Une review vidéo de *Severed Steel*.






*Bear's Restaurant* sortira aujourd'hui, avec en personnage principal le président chinois  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rs_Restaurant/






EDIT : ah ben on s'est téléscopés  :^_^:  Du coup, j'enlève les vidéos que tu as posté aussi, parce que les doublons, hein, bon...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

> La réception de *Far Cry 6* est bien tiédasse ... Je cite la fin du test de Vice :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				In reality, beyond the lushly-designed jungles, explosive firefights, and even beyond the confused and distasteful political dimensions, Far Cry 6 is just a storefront designed to sell you crocodile skins at 5 bucks a pop.
> 			
> ...


Alors c'est pas vraiment un test, c'est même la première phrase de l'article  ::P:  vu qu'il dit qu'il n'a joué que 5 heures et n'a pas vu la grande majorité du jeu :




> I made it five hours into Far Cry 6 before I hit Alt+F4 and walked away. [...]
> 
> To be fair, I didn’t see enough of the game to know it sticks the landing.


La réception n'est pas si pire, c'est du niveau de Far Cry 5 avec une moyenne de 75/80 sur Meta/Opencritic. Je sais pas si c'est "tiédasse".

Perso, ça fait longtemps que je suis convaincu que j'ai autre chose à faire de mon pognon que de le filer à un jeu Ubisoft.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour Izual c'est vraiment pas bon non plus. Mais pour Rock Paper Shotgun, c'est surtout l'occasion de faire quelques milliers de clics  :Facepalm:

----------


## Higgins

Mais oui c'est désolant de voir RPS se rabaisser à faire ces mitraillage d'articles sur un jeu.
C'était pire quand c'était Genshin Impact (étant donné qu'il s'agit de Genshin Impact), mais ce n'est quand même pas joli-joli.
D'après vous c'est du contenu sponsorisé quand ils font ça?

----------


## Kriegor

> Ah putain j'avais pas vu ça !
> 
> Tout l'arbre en bas à gauche est génial 
> Le connaissant, je crois surtout qu'il a juste voulu me foutre la rage, Fallout 2, Hollow Knight, Planescape Torment et Celeste sont dans mon top 15 ever. Et il n'a pas mis Monkey Island, alors que secrètement je sais qu'il adore ce jeu...


Si ! je l'ai sélectionné dans mes 64. Il perd contre Gran Turismo au 1er tour.  ::ninja:: 
En fait, j'ai fait ça très simplement. J'ai repris mon classement personnel de mes jeux préférés. J'ai utilisé un générateur aléatoire de nombre entre 1 et 64 et à chaque jeu, j'ai tiré une position. Ce ne sont pas exactement mes 64 jeux préférés parce que j'ai évité les redondances (je n'ai pas mis plusieurs Trials) et avancé certains jeux dans ma liste pour représenter plus de genres (ce qui a permis à Heartstone, Ikaruga, Monkey Island et The Last of Us Part 2 d'apparaître), et une fois l'organigramme complété, j'ai simplement fait gagner le plus haut dans ma liste à chaque fois (et Def Jam FfnY est 10eme).




> D'après vous c'est du contenu sponsorisé quand ils font ça?


Oui.

----------


## Ruvon

D'après *Twitch*, les numéros de cartes de crédit n'ont pas été révélés lors du leak.

https://blog.twitch.tv/en/2021/10/06...rity-incident/

https://kotaku.com/twitch-says-malic...ack-1847815516




> We have learned that some data was exposed to the internet due to an error in a Twitch server configuration change that was subsequently accessed by a malicious third party. Our teams are working with urgency to investigate the incident.
> 
> As the investigation is ongoing, we are still in the process of understanding the impact in detail. We understand that this situation raises concerns, and we want to address some of those here while our investigation continues.
> 
> At this time, we have no indication that login credentials have been exposed. We are continuing to investigate.
> 
> Additionally, full credit card numbers are not stored by Twitch, so full credit card numbers were not exposed.




Un nouveau perso pour *Rogue Company*, le jeu qui annonce 25 millions de joueurs mais dont personne ne parle.






Trailer pour l'update *Krowns and Daggers* pour *Northgard*.

----------


## Croaker

Ils ont confirmé que les mots de passe étaient stockés en version "chiffrée" aussi ?




> Mais oui c'est désolant de voir RPS se rabaisser à faire ces mitraillage d'articles sur un jeu.
> C'était pire quand c'était Genshin Impact (étant donné qu'il s'agit de Genshin Impact), mais ce n'est quand même pas joli-joli.
> D'après vous c'est du contenu sponsorisé quand ils font ça?


Si ça parle de GI, c'est évidemment de la pub, ils ont un budget faramineux pour attirer de nouveaux pigeons joueurs et remplacer ceux qui partent menacent de partir depuis 6 mois.
Des tiers list dans un jeu 100% PvE F2P, quand même.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kriegor

Des tier lists, c'est toujours pertinent, peu importe que le jeu soit PvE F2P.

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, toujours concernant *Twitch*, *A CONFIRMER* : un streamer d'Escape From Tarkov que je suis de temps en temps a posté une question à laquelle il attend toujours une réponse. D'après lui, d'autres "petits" streamers seraient dans le même cas, avec des revenus qui ne correspondent pas à ce qui serait attendu vu les subs comptabilisés. Vous en avez entendu parler ? J'ai pas fouillé dans tous les coins, pour l'instant c'est le seul que j'ai vu, je ne sais pas si c'est concret ou pas.

----------


## Croaker

> Des tier lists, c'est toujours pertinent, peu importe que le jeu soit PvE F2P.


Dans ce gacha ca sert seulement à pousser à la dépense pour acheter le perso que tu n as pas et qui est prétendument top.
Et avec lui, tu pourras one shot tout ce qui bouge ce qui diminuera encore l interet du jeu.
Bref, dans ce cas précis, non, ou alors de façon réellement argumentée (ce qui n est pas le cas ici), en prenant en compte les différentes façon de jouer toutes valides en PvE.

----------


## Kriegor

C'est peut-être mal employé, mais le gros intérêt des tier lists n'a jamais été, en tout cas pour moi, d'opter pour le perso, l'arme (etc.) la plus efficace, même en PvP. C'est avant tout pour le plaisir de débattre sur ces éléments entre passionnés, de prendre conscience de la vision qu'ont les autres de la méta, de la confronter à la sienne et d'apprendre ce qui génère ces divergences de point de vue. De s'instruire plus globalement en dépassant le cadre de notre seul jugement. Bref, c'est un excellent outil (y compris pour les développeurs). Le cheminement intellectuel pour les réaliser est un exercice que je trouve assez fun aussi à faire soi-même (surtout si le jeu nous parait plutôt équilibré).

Et encore, on limite ici le principe de la tier list à une hiérarchisation de personnages/items selon leur efficacité. Ca ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ait plus de tier list sur l'attachement aux différents protagonistes de Genshin Impact que sur leur létalité.

----------


## Ruvon

EA envisagerait de faire un gros doigt à la *FIFA*, en renommant le jeu éponyme tout en conservant les droits sur les joueurs, les équipes et tout le bordel.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...otball-series/

----------


## Ruvon

*Old World*, l'exclu EGS, est annoncé pour Steam et GoG pour le printemps 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/597180/Old_World/

https://www.gog.com/game/old_world






Nouveau trailer pour *Highrise City*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Highrise_City/

----------


## Croaker

> Et encore, on limite ici le principe de la tier list à une hiérarchisation de personnages/items selon leur efficacité. Ca ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ait plus de tier list sur l'attachement aux différents protagonistes de Genshin Impact que sur leur létalité.


Pour (beaucoup) caricaturer, il y a effectivement deux approches, la Chinoise qui consiste à étudier les stats et faire du theorycrafting avec, et la Japonaise qui consiste à regarder le look du perso, sa voix, etc. (C'est historique dans le milieu des gacha je pense, mais il y a de plus en plus de Chinois qui sont fans de leurs perso et de leurs acteurs à eux, et pareil au Japon il y a des fans de stats).
Le côté "theorycrafting" est intéressant, mais il demande beaucoup de détails / explications (ou alors beaucoup de ta-gueule-c'est-magique), c'est plutôt du ressort de reddit/les discord pour moi que d'un papier, tout simplement parce que c'est un gacha et que donc il faut "adapter" la réponse à ce dont dispose chaque joueur (il y a toujours moyen d'optimiser son propre stuff, différent du voisin), parler team, etc.. Ou alors il faut être très détaillé, cf par exemple là.
C'est aussi indispensable de parler de la méta de façon générique plutôt que de répéter 20 fois la même chose pour chaque perso.

https://keqingmains.com/bennett/
à comparer avec rps :
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bes...-bennett-build

Un truc rigolo dans ce jeu c'est que pendant quelque mois, ce perso a été considéré "à chier" à cause de ses stats douteuses, alors qu'en fait à force de reflexion on a compris qu'il est à peu près tout sauf un DPS et indispensable pour les gens qui veulent "faire mal".

Mais dans tous les cas, le jeu est "archi facile", probablement parce que très très très grand public, donc ça sert effectivement à se faire plaisir quand on aime les maths, en pratique même en faisant n'importe quoi ça passe, tout passe.

----------


## Ruvon

La CitizenCon, le grand rassemblement des arnaqués des fans de *Star Citizen*, aura lieu en ligne le 9 octobre sur Twitch.

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/citizencon






Bon c'est lequel d'entre vous qui a balancé des documents classifiés sur le char Leclerc sur les forums de *War Thunder* pour prouver qu'il avait raison ?

https://www.pcgamer.com/war-thunder-...ut-tanksagain/

----------


## Tenebris

> *Old World*, l'exclu EGS, est annoncé pour Steam et GoG pour le printemps 2022.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/597180/Old_World/
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/old_world
> 
> https://youtu.be/ncUzxOFibgA


Yessssss, enfin ! En plus je vois qu'il sera traduit en français ! Deux bonnes nouvelles en une.

----------


## Croaker

On parlait ici l'autre jour des brouilles entre communautés Chinoise et Anglophone pour Genshin.

Une excellente vidéo ici sur le merdier que sont les réseaux sociaux en Chine, et leur sociologie. Edifiant.

TLDR: Si vous connaissez des communautés toxiques, là c'est l'exemple parfait de "c'est pire ailleurs".

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ne le prends pas personnellement (même si c'est toi que ça concerne), mais ça fait peut-être beaucoup de posts sur l'actu de Genshin Impact relativement au nombre de gens intéressés ici, non ?  ::unsure:: 

Je me dis que tout ça aurait plutôt sa place dans un topic du jeu (s'il y en a un).

----------


## Maximelene

> Ne le prends pas personnellement (même si c'est toi que ça concerne), mais ça fait peut-être beaucoup de posts sur l'actu de Genshin Impact relativement au nombre de gens intéressés ici, non ?


Ça fait des jours que j'ai envie de le dire...

----------


## cooly08

Eidos Montréal passe à 4 jours de travail.





https://twitter.com/EidosMontreal/st...13805272948738

----------


## Silver

> Ubi ne passe d'ailleurs pas une très bonne journée en bourse suite à l'annonce d'hier, ni une très bonne année en fait :
> https://www.google.com/finance/quote...IQAw&window=1Y
> 
> La valeur a perdu 35,5% en 1 an.
> 
> On notera une chute importante après l'annonce de XDefiant le 19 juillet, puis remontée légère de la hype avant l'annonce de l'anniversaire de Ghost Recon, et redescente après l'annonce de Frontlines.


Nouvelle journée en bourse :
"Ubisoft Entertainment : au plus bas depuis 2 ans le jour de la sortie de Far Cry 6"
https://www.zonebourse.com/cours/act...ry-6-36629025/

Hier je disais que la valeur avait perdu 35,5% en 1 an, aujourd'hui on approche des 40% :
https://www.google.com/finance/quote...IQAw&window=1Y

L'annonce de Frontline avec des vidéos officielles ayant reçu plus des 2/3 d'avis négatifs n'a certainement pas aidé :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NewkthNMDE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfau4q832cg

Ils s'attendent donc à ce que Far Cry 6 prenne le relais, mais les analystes disent qu'en dessous de 6 millions de ventes lors de la première semaine, ce serait vu comme une forte déception par les investisseurs. Par comparaison, Far Cry 5 a fait 5 millions la première semaine :
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/ubisoft-...form-1.1662725

----------


## Kriegor

> Nouvelle journée en bourse :
> "Ubisoft Entertainment : au plus bas depuis 2 ans le jour de la sortie de Far Cry 6"
> https://www.zonebourse.com/cours/act...ry-6-36629025/
> 
> Hier je disais que la valeur avait perdu 35,5% en 1 an, aujourd'hui on approche des 40% :
> https://www.google.com/finance/quote...IQAw&window=1Y
> 
> L'annonce de Frontline avec des vidéos officielles ayant reçu plus des 2/3 d'avis négatifs n'a certainement pas aidé :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NewkthNMDE
> ...


Je sens que je vais bientôt passer un ordre d'achat.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ne le prends pas personnellement (même si c'est toi que ça concerne), mais ça fait peut-être beaucoup de posts sur l'actu de Genshin Impact relativement au nombre de gens intéressés ici, non ?


A force de matraquer Genshin ses ogives partent en fumée.

----------


## thorkol

> Ils s'attendent donc à ce que Far Cry 6 prenne le relais, mais les analystes disent qu'en dessous de 6 millions de ventes lors de la première semaine, ce serait vu comme une forte déception par les investisseurs. Par comparaison, Far Cry 5 a fait 5 millions la première semaine :
> https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/ubisoft-...form-1.1662725


Au moins il y a une logique mathématique. Far Cry 5 : 5 millions, Far Cry 6 : 6 millions

----------


## Maximelene

> Au moins il y a au moins une logique mathématique. Far Cry 5 : 5 millions, Far Cry 6 : 6 millions


Si Ubisoft est malin, le prochain c'est Far Cry 89.

----------


## Ruvon

> Si Ubisoft est malin, le prochain c'est Far Cry 2077.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Spawn

> *Old World*, l'exclu EGS, est annoncé pour Steam et GoG pour le printemps 2022.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/597180/Old_World/
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/old_world
> 
> https://youtu.be/ncUzxOFibgA
> 
> 
> ...


Printemps 2022, pas avant ?!  ::o:  ::|:

----------


## Ruvon

*Olivier Deriviere* nous parle de la musique de *Dying Light 2: Stay Human*. Vidéo farcie à l'instrument chelou.






Trailer de présentation des personnages de *The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes*.






*Settlement Survival*, city builder low poly sortira le 11 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ment_Survival/






Trailer pour *MXGP 2021*.






Trailer du Cosmo iench de *Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy*.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *The Dark Pictures : House of Ashes*, qui sort le 22 Octobre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050843523.html




Pour les 20 ans de la *XBox*, Microsoft présente une manette et un casque qui seront disponibles le 15 Novembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/x...050843527.html

Les bannissements suite à l'utilisation du bouton Report semblent être automatisés sur *New World*, ce qui pose quelques petits problèmes quand Kevin, 10 ans, dénonce n'importe qui pour se venger de n'importe quoi :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382879.html

La page Facebook de l'USS KIDD, un navire de guerre américain, a été piratée par un petit malin qui en a profité ... pour jouer à Age Of Empires :

https://kotaku.com/navy-warship-s-fa...-of-1847817163

Plus ça va, moins il y a de chances que *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* soit un open-world :

https://kotaku.com/pokemon-legends-a...pen-1847817836

*Naughty Dog* continue d'embaucher et travaille sur "quelque chose de gros" :

https://www.gamesradar.com/naughty-d...ree-continues/

Dans *Gotham Knights*, Batman est mort, pour de vrai, on vous jure qu'il n'y aura pas de retournement de situation dans le jeu avec le mystérieux méchant masqué qui sera en fait Bruce Wayne ayant subit un lavage de cerveau, non vraiment :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6496883/





Du gameplay pour *Doctor Who: The Edge of Reality*, qui sort le 14 Octobre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/doctor-who-...eveal-trailer/




Le jeu de simulation du sport préféré des indiens *Cricket 22*, la suite de Cricket 19, sortira le 25 Novembre sur XBox, PlayStation et PC. L'upgrade vers les consoles next gen est gratuit :

https://www.thegamer.com/cricket-22-...s-pc-november/




Ghostface dans *Kalof Warzone et Black Ops Cold War* le 19 Novembre ... Oui, ils ont un pistolet des fois dans les films, ça doit être pour ça :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14725...-la-partie.htm





Le jeu d'action-aventures *Cosmic* a été annoncé pour 2022 pour toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/acti...-switch-and-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy*, centrée sur Cosmo, le chien cosmonaute télépathe :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/marv...-dog-cinematic




La *CitizenCon 2951* aura lieu en ligne le 9 Octobre. Je parie sur de nouveaux concepts de vaisseaux et pas de nouvelles de Squadron 42 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/star-...n-october-9th/

----------


## Catel

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai réfléchi très fort à ce qui pouvait être encore mieux que l'avis de millions de gens. Réponse (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas) : mon avis à moi ! 
> Aussi voici le même dessin qu'IGN sauf que c'est mieux fait :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/7KHGrDj/best-video-...acket-9-29.jpg


Toujours en train de réfléchir à faire un VRAI giga tournoi du jeu vidéo français qui donnera la leçon à l'Emission CPC. Mais ça prendra un an à préparer.

----------


## Ruvon

Les résultats de Dontnod. Spoiler : ils se font quelques brouzoufs de plus que la chaine Twitch de Canard PC.



https://www.afjv.com/news/10735_dont...ts-s1-2021.htm



Nouveau DLC qui coûte un bras pour *Train Sim World 2* nommé *Rush Hour - London Commuter*.






Sortie en Early Access de *Age of Darkness*, le They Are Billions médiéval fantastique.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Final_Stand/






Du gameplay pour *Doctor Who: The Edge of Reality* qui sort donc le 14 octobre. Ah ben posté une seconde plus tôt. Du coup j'enlève.



Le Director's Cut de *Kathy Rain* sortira le 26 octobre.






Nouveau personnage pour *Vault of the Void*, jeu de cartes en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_of_the_Void/

----------


## Megiddo

> Au moins il y a une logique mathématique. Far Cry 5 : 5 millions, Far Cry 6 : 6 millions


Les piliers de cette logique mathématique sont...bizarres. Les attentes en volume de ventes augmentent alors que les notes des tests sérieux baissent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de l'action-aventure *The Lightbringer* sur Steam et Switch.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Lightbringer/






Trailer pour un autre action-aventure, *The Tale of Bistun*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ale_of_Bistun/






Le jeu d'horreur un brin lovecraftien *The Alien Cube* sortira le 14 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Alien_Cube/






Parce qu'il ne faut jamais laisser mourir des licences qui pourraient rapporter du fric, le remaster d'*Alien Breed* sorti sur mobile il y a des années sortira sur consoles et sur GoG.

https://www.thegamer.com/alien-breed...aster-team-17/



Et trailer pour le film *Resident Evil: Welcome to Racoon City*.






Allez pour le plaisir, le dernier épisode des Kassos, consacré au *Sims*.

----------


## KOUB

Le fabricant de freins Brembo est le partenaire technique officiel de *Gran Turismo 7*, qui sort en Mars :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...out-brake-pads




Partenariat entre Sky, un fabricant de télé, et Microsoft, pour une *Sky Glass Camera* ... Qui me rappelle quelque chose ... *Visions de cauchemars de Star Wars Kinect* ... Brûlez-la ! :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ct-like-camera

La 8ème et dernière saison de *Halo: The Master Chief Collection* commencera le 13 Octobre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ason-next-week




Pour la deuxième fois, un fan de *War Thunder* présente des documents classifiés sur le forum du jeu pour prouver qu'il a raison, cette fois à propos de la vitesse rotation de la tourelle d'un char Leclerc. Pourtant, ils sont prévenus qu'il faut pas le faire maintenant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/war-thunder-...ut-tanksagain/

Voilà l'événement d'Halloween pour *World of Warships* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...for-halloween/




Le jeu de tir multijoueur free-to-play *Rogue Company* existe toujours et accueille un nouveau personnage jouable :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050843509.html




Ça va très bien pour *FIFA 22*. Il se pourrait aussi que FIFA 23 ne s'appellera pas FIFA 23 :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382875.html
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ping-fifa-name





L'authentification à plusieurs facteurs devrait bientôt arriver pour les jeux *Riot Games* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382878.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des dialogues de *Resident Evil 4 VR*, qui sort le 21 Octobre sur Oculus Quest 2, auraient été censurées par Facebook :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-4...ue-censorship/

Ça travaille fort sur l'immersion auditive pour le futur *Hellblade II* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/he...sion-auditive/





*SteelSeries* a été acheté par GN :

https://gizmodo.com/jabra-owner-is-b...-is-1847811930

Sega reconnait que le MMORPG *Phantasy Star Online 2 New Genesis*, sorti l'année dernière, manque de contenu et demande de la patience aux joueurs :

https://kotaku.com/sega-knows-lackin...-bi-1847815987

Les blagues "un poil limite" de *World Of Warcraft* continuent de disparaitre. Ha et pour les problèmes d'ambiance de merde au boulot ... Heu ... :

https://kotaku.com/world-of-warcraft...-jo-1847813633

*Please, Touch the Artwork* est un point'n click artistique qui doit sortir cet hiver sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://kotaku.com/the-game-that-get...are-1847812268

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...h_The_Artwork/




Randy Pitchford démissionne de son poste de président de *Gearbox Software* mais reste CEO et président de *Gearbox Entertainment* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ra.../1100-6496868/

Ça spécule sur le lien entre *Far Cry 6* et Vaas, qui sera un personnage jouable dans un DLC, comme d'autres méchants de la série :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fa.../1100-6496860/

----------


## KOUB

Le crazy-taxiesque *Taxi Chaos* sortira le 19 Octobre sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/taxi-...-october-19th/




L'étrange jeu *Mon Amour* sortira le 14 Octobre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/mon-...hes-october-14




La première mise à jour du jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles*, qui sort le 15 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, rajoutera Akaza et Rui en tant que personnages jouables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/demo...mons-akaza-rui

N'ouvrez pas votre Steam Deck, c'est pas bien :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...en-steam-deck/




Le jeu de rélfexion-adresse *ConnecTank* est disponible sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/con...s-tanks-geants

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1597200/ConnecTank/




Il semble que *Far Cry 6* ait quelques problèmes sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/far...-crashes-on-pc

J'aime bien le titre : Far Cry 6 est la bouffe industrielle du jeu vidéo. Moins que le jeu de mots dans le test d'Izual mais quand même :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/06/f...rocessed-food/

La plateforme de paiement *Paddle* annonce la première option de paiement pour les utilisateurs Apple qui ne soit pas construit dans le système de l'App-Store ... donc sans les 30% de gabelle :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/07/p...for-ios-users/

Les mots de passe des comptes et les informations de paiement ne sont pas compromises par le piratage de Twitch ... Selon Twitch :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/twi...xposed-in-hack
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-in-major-leak

*Twitch* explique aussi que c'est un changement de la configuration des serveurs, qui a permis à un "tiers malveillant" de pirater tout son saoul :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-server-c...e-site-hacked/
https://www.destructoid.com/twitch-h...ent-statement/

*Apple* requerra la suppression facile des comptes créés pour les Apps sur iOS à partir du 31 Janvier 2022 :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-will-requi...our-1847813181

Koichi Sugiyama, le compositeur des musiques des Dragon Quest, est décédé à l'âge de 90 ans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...yama-has-died/

Et je vous mets la bande-annonce pour le reboot de *Resident Evil*, le film :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14726...ot-du-film.htm

----------


## Ruvon

> Et trailer pour le film *Resident Evil: Welcome to Racoon City*.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4q6UGCyHZCI


Je trouve celui-ci mieux construit.

----------


## KaiN34

> Eidos Montréal passe à 4 jours de travail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EidosMontreal/st...13805272948738


Bon maintenant ils arrêtent les bêtises et annoncent une suite à Deus Ex Mankind Divided.  :Vibre:

----------


## Ruvon

Heu... La Californie intervient pour empêcher *Activision Blizzard* de détruire les preuves de harcèlement sexuel ?  ::O: 

https://kotaku.com/california-steps-...est-1847821066



Trailer du nouveau DLC *Ancient Spirits* de *Children of Morta*.






Joe Shely (lead designer) est le nouveau Game Director de *Diablo IV*.

https://news.blizzard.com/en-us/diab...e-october-2021



Daniel Mullins (Pony Island, The Hex) nous parle de son nouveau bébé, *Inscryption*.






Si vous connaissez le jeu de plateau, la sortie de *Dominion* sur Steam devrait vous intéresser. Si vous ne connaissez pas, jouez-y, il est pas mal du tout. En Early Access, et en free to play, avec plein de DLC à acheter pour rajouter des cartes...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1131620/Dominion/






*Twitch* était au courant que la sécurité n'était pas parfaite... mais n'a rien fait, d'après des employés qui ont parlé à The Verge.

https://www.theverge.com/2021/10/7/2...reach-problems

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-issues-report

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy encore,

Alors, *Ubisoft Connect*, personne veut l'utiliser à moins d'y être forcé ... Et le fait qu'une case cochée par défaut fasse ouvrir à votre PC un onglet Twitch sur les streams Far Cry 6 quand vous quittez le jeu ... Bah ça donne encore moins envie de l'utiliser, votre merde, Monsieur Ubisoft :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-to-stop-...-quit-playing/

Une bidouille permet d'utiliser un *Oculus Quest 2* sans compte Facebook, au prix de l'utilisation de certaines fonctionnalités :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-17-year-ol...est-2-headset/

Il y a déjà des tricheurs sur la bêta de *Battlefield 2042* :

https://gamerant.com/battlefield-2042-beta-hackers/





La lapineuse simulation de ferme *Bunhouse* sortira le 19 Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/bunhouse...indie-farming/




Le remaster de *Alien Breed* est sorti sur GOG et consoles pour les 30 ans du jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/alien-breed...aster-team-17/

*You Suck At Parking* sortira l'année prochaine sur toutes les consoles et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/you-suck-at...all-platforms/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ck_at_Parking/




Première image de *Crysis 3 Remastered*, partie de la trilogie qui sort le 15 Octobre, avec du RTX :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...tracing-on-pc/



Il semblerait que *Windows 11* fasse ramer les processeurs AMD :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/win...lower-in-games

Joe Shely remplace Luis Barriga en tant que game director de *Diablo IV*. Louis Barriga a quitté Blizzard en Août, quand la plainte de la Californie a été posée, étrangement ... Ha, en même temps que Jesse McCree aussi ... Bizarre bizarre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/07/d...game-director/

Tiens tiens tiens, Monsieur *Quantic Dream*, on parle encore de vous :





Le Department of Fair Employment and Housing essaie de bloquer l'accord entre L'Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) et *Activision Blizzard*, vu que ledit accord permet à Activision-Blizzard d'enlever du dossier de ses employés, qui réclameraient une part des 18 millions de dollars promis, toute allégation de harcélement sexuel. Oui, ça leur permettrait de détruire des preuves :

https://kotaku.com/california-steps-...est-1847821066

*Microsoft* se retrouve forcé de s'engager pour le droit à réparer de ses clients :

https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-just-b...t-t-1847820524

----------


## pierrecastor

> Si vous connaissez le jeu de plateau, la sortie de *Dominion* sur Steam devrait vous intéresser. Si vous ne connaissez pas, jouez-y, il est pas mal du tout. En Early Access, et en free to play, avec plein de DLC à acheter pour rajouter des cartes...
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1131620/Dominion/




Dominion, c'est la vie, j'adore ce jeu de société et ses parties qui ne se ressemble pas car on change le set de carte à chaque fois. Un pionnier du deck building, si ça n'est le fondateur.

Il y à déjà un site pour jouer en ligne https://www.dominion.games/

Gratos pour le jeu de base, avec abonnement pour les extentions. Mais suffit qu'un joueur ai l'abo et les extensions sont dispo pour tout les joueurs d'une partie. 2€ pour la moitier des extentions, 4 pour toutes.

Je suis curieux de voir comment ils vont faire sur steam. Faudrat-il que tout les joueurs aient une extension pour en profiter ou seulement un seul suffira ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Dominion, c'est la vie, j'adore ce jeu de société et ses parties qui ne se ressemble pas car on change le set de carte à chaque fois. Un pionnier du deck building, si ça n'est le fondateur.
> 
> Il y à déjà un site pour jouer en ligne https://www.dominion.games/
> 
> Gratos pour le jeu de base, avec abonnement pour les extentions. Mais suffit qu'un joueur ai l'abo et les extensions sont dispo pour tout les joueurs d'une partie. 2€ pour la moitier des extentions, 4 pour toutes.
> 
> Je suis curieux de voir comment ils vont faire sur steam. Faudrat-il que tout les joueurs aient une extension pour en profiter ou seulement un seul suffira ?


Merci pour le lien pour jouer en ligne  :;): 



Ça avait été évoqué il y a quelques semaines : départ officialisé pour Toshihiro Nagoshi (créateur de la série) et Daisuke Sato (producteur) de *Ryu Ga Gotoku*, le studio qui fait les *Yakuza*.

https://www.pcgamer.com/two-of-the-y...ave-left-sega/

http://ryu-ga-gotoku.com/studio/en/

----------


## Ruvon

*Resident Evil 7 Biohazard* a dépassé les 10 millions de ventes depuis sa sortie en 2017, le meilleur score de la franchise pour l'instant.

https://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/...l/e211008.html



Attention les streamers de *Back4Blood*, ne jouez pas avec la musique du Jukebox sinon Twitch pan pan cul cul.

https://www.pcgamer.com/back-4-blood...right-strikes/

----------


## S0da

Ça a déjà été dit et répété mais merci à KOUB, Ruvon et à tous les neweurs plus ou moins anonymes  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

*Nacon* achète le studio français *Ishtar Games* (Dead in Bermuda / Vinland, The Last Spell) et créé dans le même mouvement acrobatique le label "Ishtar" pour l'édition de jeux indépendants. Enfin, pas indépendants de Nacon, mais hein, bon.

https://corporate.nacongaming.com/press/ishtar-games/

----------


## Getz

> *Nacon* achète le studio français *Ishtar Games* (Dead in Bermuda / Vinland, The Last Spell) et créé dans le même mouvement acrobatique le label "Ishtar" pour l'édition de jeux indépendants. Enfin, pas indépendants de Nacon, mais hein, bon.
> 
> https://corporate.nacongaming.com/press/ishtar-games/


J'arrive pas à déterminer si c'est une bonne nouvelle ou non pour Ishtar Games...

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'as peur qu'ils se mettent à faire des jeux à nacon ?

 :Drum:

----------


## Ruvon

Réflexion sur pourquoi le projet Vapor d'Amazon qu'on a découvert via le leak de Twitch pourrait, s'il devenait réalité un jour, être un véritable concurrent de Steam : parce qu'il a déjà une importante base de clients (et quand on parle de clients on parle de gens qui payent).

Pas inintéressant mais tout ça reste très théorique.




> Launching a Steam competitor that integrates directly into Twitch is much more disruptive and potentially market-altering because Twitch has what Epic doesn't: a gigantic built-in consumer base


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...lenger-opinion

----------


## Bibik

> Réflexion sur pourquoi le projet Vapor d'Amazon qu'on a découvert via le leak de Twitch pourrait, s'il devenait réalité un jour, être un véritable concurrent de Steam : parce qu'il a déjà une importante base de clients (et quand on parle de clients on parle de gens qui payent).
> 
> Pas inintéressant mais tout ça reste très théorique.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...lenger-opinion


Trop théorique, ça relève même plutôt du _what if_ ou des pensées qu'on a sous la douche. Discord aussi a essayé, et s'est bien ramassé, car le base d'utilisateur est hermétiquement liée à l'utilisation première de la plate-forme (regarder du contenu) et Epic souffre aussi du principe car la base de joueurs énorme de Fortnite, dont ils se prévalent, se cogne presque totalement de l'EGS ; du coup Epic doit construire une userbase parallèle à coup de coupons et de giveaways.

----------


## Ruvon

Sûr que ça leur prendrait du temps quand même de créer de quoi faire aussi bien que sur Steam et leurs 900 000 joueurs simultanés sur New World. Mais oui, c'est effectivement du what if très théorique.



En plus concret, une interview de *Chris Bruzzo*, Chief Experience Officer chez EA, à propos de *FIFA* et de leurs lootboxes que c'est pas bien si c'est des enfants qui achètent.




> Kids should not be spending in our game. Children should not be spending in FIFA.


D'ailleurs pour nous c'est presque pas le cas. Et puis les réglages par défaut l'interdisent, alors c'est pas notre faute. Et on a dit pardon quand on a fait de la pub pour les lootboxes dans un magazine pour enfants.




> Actually, when we look at account signups Wes, we see very low percentage of accounts of people under the age of 18. But more importantly, our default is set to no spending for accounts under 18.


En tous cas, les questions d'Eurogamer ne sont pas trop complaisantes sur le sujet.

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...and-loot-boxes

----------


## La Chouette

*Bad End Theater*, le prochain visual novel de Nomnomnami (Her Tears were my Light, Syrup and the Ultimate Sweet, Lonely Wolf Treat, Starry Flowers, etc.) sort sur Steam le 26 octobre.

----------


## Ruvon

Les combats de coqs dans *Far Cry 6* n'amusent pas tout le monde.

https://www.thegamer.com/peta-far-cr...-animal-abuse/



Le Dev Diary #18 de *Victoria 3* résumé par Historiagames.

https://www.victoria3game.com/en/new...k-and-prestige

https://www.histogames.com/HTML/news...e-prestige.php



*Marvel's Avengers* était un trop bon jeu, c'était donc une bonne idée de le pourrir un peu avec du pay to win (de l'XP contre des vrais sousous). Les mauvaises langues rappellent que ça va à l'encontre d'une promesse des devs.

https://www.thegamer.com/marvels-ave...-win-mechanic/



En février, on apprenait le départ de chez Sony du producteur de Bloodborne, Masaaki Yamagiwa. Aujourd'hui, on sait qu'il a rejoint la Team Ninja (Nioh mais aussi Dead or Alive).

https://www.siliconera.com/bloodborn...rom-sie-japan/

----------


## Ruvon

En direct du topic de GoG :




> Ayé, Hitman a été retiré du catalogue sous la pression (et la mauvaise pub).
> J'suis pas sûr que ça soit réellement bénéfique pour l'avenir mais bon.





> Dear Community,
> 
> Thank you for your patience and for giving us the time to investigate the release of HITMAN GOTY on GOG. As promised, we’re getting back to you with updates.
> 
> We're still in dialogue with IO Interactive about this release. Today we have removed HITMAN GOTY from GOG’s catalog – we shouldn’t have released it in its current form, as you’ve pointed out.
> 
> We’d like to apologise for the confusion and anger generated by this situation. We’ve let you down and we’d like to thank you for bringing this topic to us – while it was honest to the bone, it shows how passionate you are towards GOG.
> 
> We appreciate your feedback and will continue our efforts to improve our communication with you.

----------


## pierrecastor

Une bonne nouvelle pour la plateforme. Parce que promettre une politique sans DRM pour mettre un jeu avec DRM, c'est un peu le grand écart.

----------


## Sharn

> Les combats de coqs dans *Far Cry 6* n'amusent pas tout le monde.
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/peta-far-cr...-animal-abuse/


Non mais PETA sont des sales cons. Dès qu'il y a chasse ou autre chose de néfaste pour un animal ils viennent gueuler. Je me souviens qu'ils avaient gueuler sur la chasse à la baleine dans AC Black Flag. Les mecs ont rien d'autres à foutre entre 2 euthanises de chien.

----------


## banditbandit

Faut dire tuer des chiens à coups de Pernod Ricard, quand même, c'est spécial.

----------


## Wedgge

Non mais imagine venir dénoncer les compétitions de MMA entre coqs dans un jeu ou la simulation de meurtre en FPS est la base de la boucle de gameplay. Encore pire que les gars qui vont flinguer un topic sans avoir joué au jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

*Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy* (les remasters de GTA 3, Vice City, San Andreas) sortira sur console et PC "plus tard cette année". Et sur mobile l'an prochain.

Sur PC, ce sera...

sur le launcher Rockstar.

Et les jeux concernés ne seront plus disponibles ailleurs...

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...nd-san-andreas




> The Definitive Edition is coming to PlayStation 5, Xbox Series X/S, PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Switch, and PC via the Rockstar Games Launcher later this year. It’s also coming to iOS and Android during the first half of 2022. 
> 
> *To make way for the collection, Rockstar has also announced that it’s removing existing versions of each game from digital stores next week*.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est cool, on peut jouer en solo à *Back4Blood*. Mais aucune progression n'est comptabilisée...

----------


## Sao

*GTA Trilogy : Definitive Edition* confirmé :

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le limiteur de minage de cryptomonnaies de Nvidia pour les *RTX - 30XX* a été craqué complétement, à condition de miner de l'Ehereum et un autre machin de spéculation ultrapolluant qui aide les réseaux criminels à anonymiser leurs transactions :

https://www.pcgamer.com/t-rex-mining...h-rate-unlock/

Le point'n click *Kathy Rain : Director's Cut* sortira le 26 Octobre sur Switch et PC (Steam et GOG) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050843559.html




Un décalquage dans la bande-annonce de Starfield qui ressemble à Tamriel et ça part en spéculations diverses sur *The Elder Scrolls 6* :

https://gamerant.com/starfield-the-e...daedra-dwemer/

La mise à jour qui "va régler de nombreux problèmes" d'*eFootball 2022* sera déployé le 28 Octobre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...on-october-28/

EA a parlé des lootboxes dans *FIFA 22* et bon, finalement, c'est comme le football dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable hein, alors faites pas chier, et vous avez qu'à être riches pour gagner en FUT hein. Ha et les enfants ne devraient pas dépenser d'argent dans FIFA quand même :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-loo...l-football-ea/
https://www.thegamer.com/ea-children...nding-fifa-22/

Du gameplay pour *Super Robot Wars 30*, qui sortira sur PS4, Switch et PC le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/supe...patch-gameplay




Sans réelle surprise, *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* a été annoncé pour toutes les consoles, pour PC fin 2021 et pour téléphones portables dans la première moitié de 2022. Pour l'occasion, les anciennes versions des jeux ne seront plus achetables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/gran...os-and-android
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ater-this-year





Il y a aussi des cosmétiques à collectionner dans *GTA Online* pour les 20 ans de GTA III, un événement pour Halloween et "une nouvelle aventure excitante" pour avant la fin de l'année :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gt.../1100-6496915/

Le tournoi de *DOTA 2* The International, qui se passe sans public a ... de faux applaudissements :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dota-2-fans-...fake-applause/

Masaaki Yamagiwa, le producteur de Bloodborne, a une nouveau boulot chez Team Ninja :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050843555.html

Oh ben ça alors, pour fêter son arrivée sur le XBox Game Pass la semaine dernière et le nombre de joueurs qui augmente bien comme il faut, *Marvel's Avengers* vend maintenant des boosts d'expérience ou de gain de ressources contre du vrai argent. Les joueurs sont bizarrement pas contents. Fallait acheter plus de cosmétiques à 14 euros pièces, les gueux :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14729...t-fortnite.htm





https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-never-happen/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ression-boosts
https://kotaku.com/avengers-adds-pai...ery-1847826339

*Edit :* J'avais oublié qu'en plus, ils avaient ralenti le gain de niveaux il y a quelques mois sans raison valable :

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-a...otransactions/

La bande-son complète de *Guardians Of The Galaxy* a été révélée, ainsi qu'un clip du groupe "Star-Lord Band" :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-new-song-from




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semble que ça fait longtemps que *Twitch* ignore les avertissements sur la sécurité de ses serveurs :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rity-warnings/

*PETA*, qui ferait mieux de s'occuper de son cul et de tuer moins de chattons, a évidemment des trucs à dire sur les combats de coqs dans Far Cry 6 :

https://www.thegamer.com/peta-far-cr...-animal-abuse/

L'Animal-crossing-like *Grow: Song Of The Evertree* sort le 16 Novembre. Si vous le wishlistez sur Steam avant cette date, le studio de développement Prideful Sloth s'est engagé à planter des arbres dans le monde réel de la réalité véritable. Pour le moment, ils en sont à 505 mais souhaitent arriver à 10.000 :

https://www.thegamer.com/grow-song-o...ishlist-trees/

Le logiciel anti-triche Easy Anti-Cheat a empêché des joueurs de profiter de *New World*. La dernière mise à jour de Steam règle le problème :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/eas...-out-this-week

Bande-annonce de *God of War Ragnarok* avec les doubleurs français :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050843543.html




*Elden Ring* a été évalué 18+ en Corée du Sud pour ses nombreuses scènes violentes réalistes :

https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-rin...t-gets-closer/

*Jade Raymond*c explique pourquoi son nouveau studio a un partenariat avec Sony. Parce que Sony a la meilleure réputation quand on parle de soutien aux studios, tout en respectant le processus créatif :

https://www.gamesradar.com/assassins...ative-process/

Selon la chanteuse AVA, Playstation devrait annoncer le remake d'un gros jeu à la fin de l'année, pour lequel elle a enregistré de nouvelles musiques :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sician-claims/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Far Cry 7* devrait être plus orienté multijoueur ... Alors, shooter compétitif tendance The Division, tendance Rainbow Six ou battle-royale ?  :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...line-oriented/

*Infinity Ward* ouvre un nouveau studio au Texas. Ça manquait de studio travaillant sur Kalof chez Activision :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-a-new-studio/

Des mods essaient de transformer le brawler *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl* en Super Smash Bros. Melee :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni.../1100-6496899/

Des joueurs s'amusent beaucoup avec ce qu'il est possible de faire sur *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/gamer-c...-halo-infinite

Le jeu de jugement d'âme *Peace, Death! 2* est sorti sur PC et une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pea...uvelle-fournee

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Peace_Death_2/

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelike *Source of Madness* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sou...roceduralement




Où Andy Booth, directeur technique sur *Alan Wake Remastered*, parle du jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/progra...-vantage-point

*Toree 2* est un jeu de plateformes 3D à 1$ sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/toree-2-impressions/




Amis du mauvais goût, *Succubus* est sorti il y a quelques jours et vous serez ravis d'apprendre que manger des fétus soigne votre perso. On attend impatiemment le test de Baalim :

https://nofrag.com/succubus-sort-sa-zigounette/
https://www.pcgamer.com/in-the-demo-...or-hit-points/

*Final Fantasy 14: Endwalker* sort le 23 Novembre et les nouvelles compétences ont fuité :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...r-skills-leak/

Des fans ont annoncé vouloir traduire les jeux Yakuza PSP *Kurohyō: Ryū ga Gotoku Shinshō et Kurohyō 2: Ryū ga Gotoku Ashura hen*, jamais sorti en occident :

https://kotaku.com/obscure-2012-yaku...ion-1847822484




Où Christine Love parle de *Get in the Car, Loser!*, qui est gratuit :

https://kotaku.com/behind-the-scenes...rpg-1847821965

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...The_Car_Loser/

*Sony* a offert 60 millions de jeux (dont 11 millions de jeux VR) via son programme Play At Home, qui visait à faire rester les gens chez eux pendant que la pandémie sans zombies faisait rage dans le monde :

https://www.thegamer.com/playstation...million-games/
https://www.destructoid.com/playstat...-ps-vr-titles/

Les joueurs sont vraiment pas content de *Genshin Impact* en ce moment ... mais ça n'empêche pas MiHoYo d'Avoir ramassé 341.7 millions de dollars juste le mois dernier, juste sur les téléphones portables :

https://www.thegamer.com/genshin-imp...eview-bombing/

*Nacon* s'est payé Ishtar Games :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/naco...s-ishtar-games

10 millions de vente pour *Resident Evil 7: biohazard* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/resi...top-10-million

*RPGolf Legends*, dont le concept est dans le titre, sortira le 20 Janvier 2022 au Japon sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/rpgo...-2022-in-japan

*Toshihiro Nagoshi et Daisuke Sato*, patron et producteur du studio Ryu Ga Gotoku, qui s'occupe de la série Yakuza, quittent Sega. Yakuza 8 est par ailleurs en développement :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/ryu-...in-development

L'événement d'Halloween Monsters Within aura lieu du 12 Octobre au 2 Novembre sur *Apex Legends* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...arts-next-week




L'action-RPG *The Ascent* vient de recevoir sa 3ème grosse mise à jour :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/th...l-patch-notes/

Frank Miller a fait un NFT Sin City et l'a vendu pour 840.986,16 dollars :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/07/f...ells-for-840k/

Le jeu d'horreur *Corpse Party* sortira en version améliorée le 20 Octobre sur toutes les consoles sauf la PS5 et sur PC :

https://noisypixel.net/updated-versi...-release-date/




Nintendo a publié une interview de ses directeurs techniques expliquant que les Joy-cons de la *Switch OLED* sont un peu améliorés mais que bon, comme les pneus de voiture, ils s'usent et que c'est la cause du drift tant décrié... Marrant que ça n'arrive pas sur les manettes n'utilisant pas les mêmes composants quand même :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nny-47984.html
https://www.polygon.com/22688586/nin...ft-controllers

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour la série animée *Shenmue* ... Je pense qu'il y aura moins de courses en transpalettes et moins de questions à toutes les personnes croisées dans la rue pour savoir s'ils connaissent machin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/shen...t-look-trailer




Oui, *Eidos Montréal* passe à la journée de 4 jours ... Mais aussi Eidos Sherbrooke. On parle jamais de Sherbrooke, surnommée "la Reine des Cantons-de-l'Est" et c'est bien triste ... Sinon, cette amélioration certaine des conditions de travail est due surtout à l'installation récentes de nouveaux studios de développement au Québec, attirés par les réductions d'impôts. Oui, il faut attirer les employés, qui se font relativement rares et ça coute moins cher que d'augmenter les salaires (la semaine de travail est aussi de 35 heures au Canada) :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherbrooke

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lle-47983.html

https://www.ledevoir.com/economie/63...-et-sherbrooke

L'adaptation en live-action du jeu d'horreur *Detention* sort aujourd'hui aux USA. Et hop, bande-annonce :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...ters-october-8




Le *Rewind annuel de Youtube*, que tout le monde hait presque depuis qu'il existe, est définitivement annulé :

https://gamerant.com/youtube-rewind-canceled/

En parlant de *Youtube*, les influenceurs niant le changement climatique ne pourront plus faire d'argent directement avec leurs vues :

https://gizmodo.com/googles-going-to...off-1847822658

L'Authority for Consumers and Markets néerlandaise trouve que les paiements in-app d'Apple (et la gabelle de 30%) sont fort anti-compétitifs pour certains développeurs :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ti-competitive

Mais ... mais ... Alors, le concept de *Visionrare*, c'est un jeu de "fantasy startup investing", c'est à dire d'invertir pour de faux dans des compagnies ... Mais pour le faire, il faut acheter de la monnaie du jeu avec du vrai argent ... Mais ... Sans déconner ... Y a aussi des NFT, je sais pas comment, dans le concept :

https://gizmodo.com/company-that-sol...nft-1847818864

----------


## Ruvon

L'Indie Cup Celebration a commencé sur Steam.

Des jeux, un concours, des démos, des promos, sur des jeux d'Europe de l'Est.




> Bienvenue sur la page d'Indie Cup
> Indie Cup est le plus grand concours de jeux indépendants de l'Europe de l'Est. Deux fois par an, notre évènement en ligne met en avant des centaines de titres à venir créés par des équipes de développement indépendantes dans plus de 22 pays. Les jeux participants sont évalués par un jury professionnel. Les meilleurs titres reçoivent des commentaires, des prix et des récompenses.

----------


## Bibik

> Le jeu d'horreur *Corpse Party* sortira en version améliorée le 20 Octobre sur toutes les consoles sauf la PS5 et sur PC :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/updated-versi...-release-date/


Cool c'est la version enhanced sortie à l'époque sur 3DS/PSP avec notamment les voix JP et les nouveaux chara design. J'ai plus d'excuses pour ne pas le prendre.

----------


## mithrandir3

> C'est cool, on peut jouer en solo à *Back4Blood*. Mais aucune progression n'est comptabilisée...


Ils continuent de faire n’importe quoi avec leur jeu…

----------


## Baalim

> Les combats de coqs dans *Far Cry 6* n'amusent pas tout le monde.
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/peta-far-cr...-animal-abuse/
> 
> 
> 
> Le Dev Diary #18 de *Victoria 3* résumé par Historiagames.
> 
> https://www.victoria3game.com/en/new...k-and-prestige
> ...


La fausse team ninja.  :Indeed: 

Nioh certes mais pas vraiment DOA.

----------


## Stelarc

> Non mais imagine venir dénoncer les compétitions de MMA entre coqs dans un jeu ou la simulation de meurtre en FPS est la base de la boucle de gameplay. Encore pire que les gars qui vont flinguer un topic sans avoir joué au jeu.


Ils sont pas content parce que ça manque de démembrement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Amis du mauvais goût, *Succubus* est sorti il y a quelques jours et vous serez ravis d'apprendre que manger des fétus soigne votre perso. On attend impatiemment le test de Baalim :

----------


## Ruvon

> La fausse team ninja. 
> 
> Nioh certes mais pas vraiment DOA.


Alors j'y connais rien, mais Team Ninja est crédité comme étant le développeur (entre autres) des deux séries. C'est quoi la fausse Team Ninja du coup ?



WOOOO nouveau jeu d'Octavi Navarro  :Mellow2:  *Midnight Scenes: The Nanny*, troisième épisode de la série. Le premier en couleur !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nes_The_Nanny/






Le *EEK3 2021 Indie Horror Showcase* en entier, 1h20 de jeux d'horreur moches, ça ira bien avec le petit déj des gosses  :Indeed: 









> Le jeu d'horreur *Corpse Party* sortira en version améliorée le 20 Octobre sur toutes les consoles sauf la PS5 et sur PC :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/updated-versi...-release-date/


Pour ceux qui se demandent la différence entre Corpse Party sorti en 2016 à 15 balles (oui on peut cliquer sur les images) :



Et Corpse Party (2021) pas encore sorti et annoncé à 19,99 dollars, soit sans doute 16,79€ (ou 19,99€ s'ils vous prennent pour des pigeons  ::ninja::  ) :



Réponse sur les forums Steam par un dev : https://steamcommunity.com/app/12732...20348628425102




> Okay, I suppose I'll give my take on the comparison between versions.
> 
> The old Steam version is from the original Corpse Party devs, an indie studio called GrisGris.
> It has:
> -Indie art by GrisGris, the original devs.
> -Indie voice acting by different voice actors than later games/releases. Voice acting is a little spotty in early chapters
> -No CG artwork for Wrong Ends and many other scenes, descriptive text instead
> -4 Extra Chapters, including "Tooth" presented in RPG style instead of Book of Shadows style
> -A couple of different/extra endings in Chapter 5, if I remember right
> ...


Attention quand même : dans les deux cas, ça reste un JRPG / visual novel, est-ce qu'on peut vraiment appeler ça un jeu ?  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 



Ah, il sera peut-être possible de s'amuser sur *Back4Blood* finalement. L'auteur de l'article sur PC Gamer n'avait pas apprécié plus que ça la beta et aime bien le jeu fini pour l'instant.

A confirmer avec d'autres retours, mais allez savoir.

https://www.pcgamer.com/9-hours-in-b...ody-brilliant/

----------


## Ruvon

D'autres retours sur *Back4Blood* et sur pourquoi les restrictions en solo ont du sens...

https://www.polygon.com/22716715/bac...ts-impressions

https://www.polygon.com/reviews/2271...e-rock-studios



Du design de *Fallout: New Vegas* avec des gens plutôt au courant.




> In this video we talk to Studio Design Director Josh Sawyer and Lead Creative Designer John Gonzalez to explore why Fallout: New Vegas is famous for its freedom








En polonais certes, mais on comprend que *Tencent* possède maintenant 22% de *Bloober Team*.

https://polskigamedev.pl/tencent-naj...-bloober-team/



PETA n'est pas le seul à ne pas aimer les combats de coq de *Far Cry 6*.

https://www.thegamer.com/far-cry-6-cockfighting-gross/



*TOTAL WAR: WARHAMMER III* GRAND CATHAY ROSTER REVEAL. Featuring des dragons.

https://www.totalwar.com/blog/total-...roster-reveal/



Annonce de *Creative Assembly* : l'équipe d'Alien: Isolation et Halo Wars 2 bossent sur un FPS multijoueur du turfu. Et ils recrutent  ::ninja:: 




> The team behind Alien: Isolation and Halo Wars 2 are working on an exciting, brand-new sci-fi shooter








*Funcom* se la pète avec son futur jeu *Dune*.







*Ivan Le Fou* revient sur le leak Twitch, notamment la partie sur les revenus des streamers (mais pas seulement) et évoque ceux de la chaine de *Canard PC*.

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/a...sur-la-breche/



Interview de *Illwinter Game Design* (développeurs de la série des excellents mais abrupts 4X *Dominions* et *Conquest of Elysium*) chez eXplorminate.

https://explorminate.co/an-interview...r-game-design/



Ça parlait acteur de doublage de JV sur la chaine Twitch de Canard PC avec l'interview coop d'*Adeline Chetail* (Ellie de The Last of Us, mais aussi beaucoup d'autres) :




Une autre interview à l'écrit cette fois des acteurs de doublage de *Final Fantasy XIV*.

https://www.siliconera.com/interview...t-their-roles/



Mise à jour d'automne pour le mignonnissime *Cozy Grove* (et un petit -40% de réduction pour fêter ça).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1458100/Cozy_Grove/






Grosse mise à jour de contenu pour *CryoFall*.







Vidéo sur la nostalgie et les jeux vidéo.






Interview vidéo des devs de *FEAR 3*.

----------


## Ruvon

"*The Two Types of Gamers (Honers vs. Innovators)*" par Core-A Gaming, un chaine sur les jeux de baston.






*Metroid Dread* se la pète avec son nouveau trailer.






Un nouveau skatepark pour *Skater XL*.






Grosse vidéo sur le design de *GTA 3*.






Du gameplay pour *Age of Empires IV* qui montre une partie entre les Abbassides et les Mongols.









> Pour Izual c'est vraiment pas bon non plus. Mais pour Rock Paper Shotgun, c'est surtout l'occasion de faire quelques milliers de clics


Pour Gamekult aussi  ::ninja:: 

https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/far-cr...555/guide.html

----------


## Ruvon

On termine avec deux nouvelles pages Steam :

*Myths Of Gallantium*, RPG solo low poly, 2022.

https://www.mythsofgallantium.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Of_Gallantium/






*Tanasurga*, jeu de stratégie en tour par tour avec du gros mecha, 2022. Alpha dispo sur GameJolt.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1442090/Tanasurga/

https://gamejolt.com/games/tanasurga/545100






Si les game jam vous intéressent, sur *Indie Game Jams*, vous avez un calendrier complet et plutôt bien foutu de ce qui est en cours et de ce qui est prévu.

http://www.indiegamejams.com

----------


## Kriegor

> Alors j'y connais rien, mais Team Ninja est crédité comme étant le développeur (entre autres) des deux séries. C'est quoi la fausse Team Ninja du coup?


Je pense que Baalim fait référence au départ d'Itagaki, le créateur de la série Dead or Alive, survenu avant Nioh. Après, sans vouloir diminuer son importance, on ne peut pas résumer une équipe de développement à une personnalité, aussi excentrique soit-elle. Pour moi, d'ailleurs, le meilleur Dead or Alive (et le meilleur Ninja Gaiden) n'est pas sorti pendant l'ère Itagaki.

----------


## Baalim

> Je pense que Baalim fait référence au départ d'Itagaki, le créateur de la série Dead or Alive, survenu avant Nioh. Après, sans vouloir diminuer son importance, on ne peut pas résumer une équipe de développement à une personnalité, aussi excentrique soit-elle. Pour moi, d'ailleurs, le meilleur Dead or Alive (et le meilleur Ninja Gaiden) n'est pas sorti pendant l'ère Itagaki.


Exactement  :;): 

Cela dit, Itagaki n'est pas le seul à être parti à cette époque.
A une certaine époque (xbox notamment), la Team Ninja était vraiment techniquement vraiment au dessus de la masse.
On pouvait penser ce qu'on voulait de leurs jeux mais c'est souvent parmi les plus beaux du marché.

Ça n'est plus le cas depuis un moment.

Sinon, je suis curieux. Autant pour DOA, je comprends parfaitement qu'on puisse chacun avoir des épisodes favoris, autant pour Ninja Gaiden, il me semble que le premier et sa version black sont vraiment ce que la série a fait de mieux.

----------


## Ruvon

Il y a donc une version boite de *Doki Doki Literature Club Plus*... un petit unboxing ?  ::ninja:: 









> D'autres retours sur *Back4Blood* et sur pourquoi les restrictions en solo ont du sens...
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22716715/bac...ts-impressions
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/reviews/2271...e-rock-studios


Malgré l'avis de Polygon, les joueurs de Back4Blood ne sont pas convaincus par le solo et Turtle Rock promet du mieux.

https://www.thegamer.com/back-4-bloo...o-progression/

----------


## Kriegor

> Exactement 
> 
> Cela dit, Itagaki n'est pas le seul à être parti à cette époque.
> A une certaine époque (xbox notamment), la Team Ninja était vraiment techniquement vraiment au dessus de la masse.
> On pouvait penser ce qu'on voulait de leurs jeux mais c'est souvent parmi les plus beaux du marché.
> 
> Ça n'est plus le cas depuis un moment.


C'est vrai mais ça n'a rien à voir avec l'équipe selon moi et plutôt le marché. Les derniers opus des séries Tekken, Soul Calibur et Virtua Fighter sont très loin d'être des références techniques (ils sont même plutôt moches) alors que ces séries ont été des vitrines à l'époque des 5eme et 6eme générations de consoles.

Je dirais même que, techniquement, les DOA sont restés parmi les jeux de combat 3D les plus aboutis. C'est juste que ça n'a plus la même signification. 




> Sinon, je suis curieux. Autant pour DOA, je comprends parfaitement qu'on puisse chacun avoir des épisodes favoris, autant pour Ninja Gaiden, il me semble que le premier et sa version black sont vraiment ce que la série a fait de mieux.


Pour les DOA, je pense qu'il y a un vrai débat entre les partisans du 2, pour le fait qu'il était au-dessus de ses concurrents en son temps (c'est le Tekken 3 de cette série), du 4, pour son fun débridé, et du 5, pour son équilibre général et sa générosité. 

Moi, je suis team 5e volet. Mais 1, 2, (pas fait le 3 ni Ultimate) 4, 5 et 6, ce sont tous des jeux de coeur, ce que je préfère en terme de gameplay pour un jeu de combat 3D. Il y en a beaucoup qui disent que ce sont juste des Virtua Fighter en mode turbo mais ils ont aussi su transposer certains codes des jeux de wrestling aux jeux de combats traditionnels (et étant fan des deux...). 

Pour les Ninja Gaiden, il n'y a pas de consensus non plus. En considérant uniquement les opus 3D, peut-être le 2nd volet (la versions d'origine sur Xbox) a un petit peu plus de fans (en me basant sur les nombreuses discussions que j'ai parcourues cette année à l'occasion de la sortie de Ninja Gaiden Master Collection). Enfin, il y a un consensus pour dire que la première mouture du 3eme volet était ratée, et que Yaiba, c'est de la m*rde (mais celui-ci n'a pas été développé par Team Ninja).

J'ai une préférence pour Razor's Edge mais j'aime rejouer à chacun d'eux car ils font tous les choses suffisamment différemment. Je trouve juste que Razor's Edge a plus de profondeur.

Si on n'aime pas trop les beat'em up, le 1 est le plus supportable cela dit. Plus simple, plus varié (avec de vraies séquences de plateforme, des énigmes, du backtracking, plus d'importance accordée à l'inventaire etc), il a des faux airs de Prince of Persia parfois (avec quand même beaucoup plus d'emphase sur les combats). C'est ce qui explique son meilleur metascore. Mais c'est aussi ce qui joue contre lui auprès des fans (ça le rend moins agréable à reparcourir). J'étais vraiment ravi de voir que les modes épreuves et survie étaient débloqués dès le début dans la Master Collection.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Confirmé par la Pokemon company, *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* ne sera pas un open-world mais un jeu avec une ville - hub central et des missions à l'extérieur, dans le genre de Monster Hunter :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...legends-arceus

4 millions de personnes ont récupérés gratuitement *PC Building Simulator* sur l'EGS en 24 heures :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-over-24-hours

*GOG* a retiré Hitman de sa boutique, et reconnu qu'ils n'auraient pas dû le mettre en vente avec sa connexion obligatoire :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-current-form

*Codemasters*, racheté il y a 10 mois par EA, tease "le jeu le plus ambitieux et le plus grand que Codemasters ait fait depuis plus d’une décennie" :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14738...rme-projet.htm

Du gameplay pour *The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion* sous Unreal Engine 5, développé par un fan, Greg Coulthard :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Ubisoft aurait envoyé des versions russes de *Far Cry 6* en boîte en Grande-Bretagne, rendant le jeu injouable :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...king-upgrades/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un gros patch de *Returnal* serait en phase de test, et il contiendrait peut-être la possibilité de mettre le jeu en pause comme le demande les joueurs depuis sa sortie :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-being-tested/





Ha, les bonnes trahisons et vols dans les guildes, il y en a sur *New World* comme sur tous les MMO :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-pl...-sums-of-gold/
https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-p...mpany-leaders/

https://www.reddit.com/r/newworldgam..._in_new_world/

Il n'est toujours pas possible de changer de région dans *New World*, contrairement à ce qui avait été promis et, couplé avec le lancement chaotique où les joueurs s'inscrivaient dans les serveurs ayant des places libres, cela produit des séparations de personnes qui voulaient jouer ensemble au départ et elles ne peuvent se rejoindre qu'au prix du recommencement de la progression depuis le début, ce qui est bien peu motivant :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-u...hange-regions/

Chien "Maoan" Mao-An, un joueur de l'équipe Beyond Gaming participant aux *Worlds 2021 de League Of Legends* a fait fuité les stratégies et les drafts de son équipe à un proche pour qu'il mise sur le résultat des matchs et s'est promptement fait bannir une fois les faits découverts :

https://www.millenium.org/news/382948.html

Les offres d'emploi de *ZeniMax Online Studios* laissent penser à un MMO non-annoncé sous Unreal Engine :

https://gamerant.com/zenimax-online-...ginebased-mmo/

Le *Minecraft Live* aura lieu le 16 Octobre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14736...ition-2021.htm

Le piratage de *Twitch* donne des informations plus ou moins intéressantes ou confirmation de ce que tout le monde avait deviné depuis longtemps. Donc, le "golden Kappa" ne représente pas aléatoirement un streameur mais est choisi à la main. Il existe aussi une liste de streameurs qui ne peuvent être bannis pour certaines raisons, certaines bonnes après enquête et d'autres plus étranges :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/745523...ux-gardes.html

https://gamerant.com/twitch-leak-str...-not-ban-list/

Les bannières *Twitch* de jeux populaires (Fortnite, GTA  V, Apex Legends, Dota 2, Smite, Minecraft, etc) ont été remplacées par des photos de Jeff Bezos :

https://www.clubic.com/twitch/actual...ent-peur-.html

Weilu “optix2000” Jia, un ingénieur qui avait du temps libre, a créé un exécutable nommé Totsugeki pour grandement raccourcir les temps de chargement de *Guilty Gear Strive* au démarrage. Il y a une explication technique dans l'article pour les curieux :

https://kotaku.com/someone-fixed-gui...tim-1847830679

Et la compagnie de jeux vidéo la plus haïe sur le concentré de haine qu'est Twitter est ... Ubisoft, suivi de Capcom et Game Freak :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-is-...ny-on-twitter/



Où Jeremy Bernstein, le Lead Mission Narrative Designer pour le reboot de *Saints Row* répond à 84 questions en rafale :

https://www.gameinformer.com/exclusi...out-saints-row




Deux combinaisons spatiales de *Starfield* ont fuité :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...wo-spacesuits/

*Eronoctosis: Put Yourself Together* est un jeu d'horreur en coop en ligne gratuit qui sort le 11 Octobre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ero...hing-on-monday




L'absence de progression dans la campagne solo (avec des bots) de *Back 4 Blood* a fait râler les joueurs en ligne. Du coup, les développeurs travaillent dessus pour arranger les choses :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...layer-backlash

https://twitter.com/TurtleRock/statu...layer-backlash

Gros patch pour la version améliorée de *Quake*, avec entre autres, le support des mods, de nouvelles cartes et une amélioration des options d’accessibilité :

https://www.pcgamer.com/quake-remaster-update/

Steven Spohn, le directeur de l'exploitation de *AbleGamers* explique pourquoi Rocket League a été choisi comme l'un des jeux de l'Adaptive Esports Tournament :

https://gamerant.com/ablegamers-rock...lity-progress/




> Rocket League was a natural fit not only because Psyonix cared about the same audience that we do, but because they also put their action behind their words.


*Windows 11* fait baisser les performances des jeux vidéos en raison des protocoles de sécurité HVCI et VBS :

https://gamerant.com/windows-11-secu...ormance-worse/

Finalement, *Linux* tourne sur un Mac M1 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/developers-f...1-powered-mac/

*ANNO: Mutationem* est un action-RPG qui sortira en 2021 sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://kotaku.com/friendship-ended-...m-i-1847828371

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...NO_Mutationem/




42 PS4 cassées empilées ... pour le projet de loi actuellement en discussion à la chambre des représentants US sur le droit à réparer :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14736...d-insolite.htm




Les NFT, c'est une arnaque, un thread twitter fort intéressant :





Mais ... C'est une campagne publicitaire ou une news en fait ? Je veux bien qu'il ne faille pas froisser les studios pour avoir de juteuses campagnes publicitaires, mais un peu de dignité quand même :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14715...ur-reussir.htm

Apple ne veut pas faire tout de suite une croix sur ses 30% de gabelle et fait appel de la décision de justice de son procès contre Epic :

https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...7702_3234.html
https://gizmodo.com/it-looks-like-ap...-th-1847831558

*News autres spéciales Facebook :*

Le développeur Louis Barclay a créé une extension pour navigateur internet nommée Unfollow Everything, supprimer automatiquement tous les groupes suivis avec votre compte *Facebook*. Facebook a bien pris l'initiative et banni son compte puis fait envoyer une lettre polie mais ferme par ses avocats :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-banned-...and-1847826505

*Facebook* interdit d'ailleurs maintenant la vente de parcelles d'Amazonie sur son Marketplace. Oui, ça existait et Facebook était au courant depuis un moment. La décision n'a évidemment rien à voir avec une volonté de se racheter une image après les révélations de Frances Haugen, non non non, vraiment pas :

https://www.courrierinternational.co...es-plateformes

----------


## Wedgge

Découverte du jour que je partage ici, *Marauder* qu'on décrit généralement comme un mélange entre Escape from Tarkov et The Expanse. Pour l'instant on sait peut de chose du jeu, il est en phase pré alpha mais c'est intriguant. C'est prévu pour janvier 2022. 




> "Marauder" is a quintessential space pirate multiplayer game in which players explore an industrialized deep space set around the 1990s. Earth has expanded its industry to the point where law and order is out of reach, the new wild west. Raid colonies, factories and space stations for valuable loot or board other player's ships take their gear by force and return to your base before your oxygen runs out.
> 
> “Craft, buy, sell and equip gear at your base of operations, construct huge frigates and launch into space with your ragtag crew, raid deep space colonies for the spoils and even set an ambush for other player pirates for their riches ”

----------


## Ruvon

Alors Marauder ça a l'air cool mais la vidéo date d'avril 2020 et la dernière communication sur le jeu d'avril 2021, je me demande où ça en est.

Janvier 2022 c'est dans trois mois, s'ils le font c'est beau mais j'attendrais un peu de com avant d'y croire.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy supplémentaire de la nuit,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* sortirait le 11 Novembre :

https://gamerant.com/grand-theft-aut...ase-date-leak/

*Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* aura la même gestion procédurale de la création des armes que Borderlands 3 pour les sorts, les armes de mêlée et les armures. Le jeu doit toujours sortir le 25 Mars 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch:

https://www.gamesradar.com/tiny-tina...borderlands-3/

Le jeu de gestion de salle d'arcade *Arcade Paradise*, qui doit sortir au Printemps 2022, a un démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/arcade-paradise-steam-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cade_Paradise/

Le reboot de *Saints Row*, qui doit sortir en Février 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, aura la fonctionnalité de création de personnages de Saints Row 2 permettant de faire tout ce qu'on veut au niveau du genre :

https://www.thegamer.com/saints-row-...slider-reboot/

Présentation des nouvelles fonctionnalités de *Football Manager 2022*, qui doit sortir le 9 Novembre sur Steam et l'Epic Game Store, et sera aussi sur le XBox Game Pass :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/foo...w-match-engine







La prochaine mise à jour du 15 Octobre de *Guilty Gear Strive* réduira drastiquement le temps de chargement au démarrage ... Comme c'est étrange :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ong-login-time

----------


## Shapa

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition sortirait le 11 Novembre :


Et on a 0 infos a un mois de la sortie  :tired: 

Je suis bien curieux pour le coup.

----------


## Illynir

Ce seront les mêmes jeux, mais sans les mods. De rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

Et avec des pistes de musique et des radios en moins ?  ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un site qui a ouvert les précommandes), *GTA: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* sera vendu 70$ sur les consoles de nouvelle génération (80 euros en France donc). Le prix inférieur pour les consoles d'ancienne génération et le PC est encore à confirmer :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...to-a-retailer/

*Neopets* fait dans les NFT évidemment, avec une collection nommée The Neopets Metaverse Collection, contenant 20.500 neopets uniques générés par un algorithme. Les fans sont pas contents :

https://www.thegamer.com/neopets-nft...onfts-boycott/

La conférence de jeux d'horreur indés en low-poly *EEK3 2021* a eu lieu et présenté quelques trucs intéressants (une liste de bandes-annonces est dans l'article) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/eek3-2021-wa...-horror-games/




*Tencent* a acheté 22% de Bloober Team avec la monnaie au fond de ses poches :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/te...m-blair-witch/

*Solar Ash* sortira le 26 Octobre sur PC, PS4 et PS5. Et les développeurs veulent que les speedrunners s'y intéressent (et le cassent en deux, mais bon) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/solar-ash...fck-out-of-it/




*Squid Game* est une série sur Netflix dont les gens parlent en ce moment. Mais c'est aussi le nom d'une streameuse, SquidGame, qui s'est fait bannir temporairement d'Instagram bien qu'elle ait créé son compte bien avant la série :

https://www.thegamer.com/streamer-sq...ix-squid-game/

Au début du développement de *Deus Ex*, il était possible de choisir de jouer un ou une JC Denton. Des moddeurs ont réintroduit le choix dans le jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/deus-ex-mod...ale-jc-denton/

C'était la messe en ligne *Star Citizen* hier. En gros, présentation de Pyro, de trucs déjà connus depuis longtemps, du server meshing qui rattrapera magiquement tous les problèmes. Pas d'annonce de date et pas une info sur Squadron 42, qui devait pourtant sortir en bêta l'année dernière. Ha et deux nouveaux vaisseaux en vente, évidemment :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...no-squadron-42

https://www.millenium.org/games/game-376/news

https://www.millenium.org/news/382983.html




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sony* penserait très fort à construire sa propre usine de fabrication de processeur au Japon, en collaboration avec TSMC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ctory-in-japan

Jeuxvideo.com revient sur l'impact qu'a eu *E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial* sur l'industrie du jeu vidéo, pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas déjà l'histoire :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14679...-industrie.htm

----------


## Herman Speed

Starcitizen, c'est un catalogue de vente de vaisseaux à la physique non euclidienne.

 ::trollface:: 

C'est Volvo dans l'Espaaaaaaace !



-15% sur le pack Cuir et le moteur Fusion bi carburation antimatière !

RSI, vendeur, assureur, concepteur. La seule garantie dans cet Univers, c'est nous.

----------


## KOUB

> Starcitizen, c'est un catalogue de vente de vaisseaux à la physique non euclidienne.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est Volvo dans l'Espaaaaaaace !
> 
> https://media.robertsspaceindustries...tore_small.jpg
> 
> -15% sur le pack Cuir et le moteur Fusion bi carburation antimatière !
> ...


Tu oublies de préciser, conformément à la réglementation, que le vaisseau n'est qu'un concept et que le jeu peut ne jamais sortir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu oublies de préciser, conformément à la réglementation, que le vaisseau n'est qu'un concept et que le jeu peut ne jamais sortir.


Arrêtez de mentir  :Emo: 

Le jeu va sortir et ça sera le meilleur jeu de l'univers  :Indeed:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et tu seras encore vivant ?  :Fouras:

----------


## Tahia

Dans quel univers ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Greensun97

Ma théorie, c'est que Star Citizen c'était un pari entre pote bourré genre "et Michel *hick* pas cap' de faire un jeu avec des promesses hors-norme" qui est parti beaucoup trop loin ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

> Ma théorie, c'est que Star Citizen c'était un pari entre pote bourré genre "et Michel *hick* pas cap' de faire un jeu avec des promesses hors-norme" qui est parti beaucoup trop loin


À la base, c'était un kickstarter pour faire un revival de Wing Commander qui est parti trop loin ... Donc ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

J'en profite pour poster mon message ici aussi, du coup :

C'est le temps de regarder le suivi du financement de *Star Citizen* ?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1694467207

On voit que le Covid a largement profité à CIG avec les revenus ayant presque doublés depuis Avril 2020, l'année dernière leur ayant rapporté près de 80 millions.Cette année a pour l'instant moins rapporté que l'année dernière si on s'arrête au moins de septembre, mais déjà autant que l'année 2019 complète.Les mois de novembre et décembre sont généralement les mois les plus payants pour SC, donc on n'a encore rien vu pour 2021.Depuis début 2020, la moyenne des pledges est passée de 100$ par "citoyen" à 120$, soit l'équivalent d'une édition collector d'un jeu AAA.

----------


## Baalim

> À la base, c'était un kickstarter pour faire un revival de Wing Commander qui est parti trop loin ... Donc ...


Et encore, ils ont lancé le truc sans avoir pensé à revoir le film préalablement  ::siffle::

----------


## KOUB

> Et encore, ils ont lancé le truc sans avoir pensé à revoir le film préalablement 
> 
> https://c8.alamy.com/compfr/bpgpbx/f...999-bpgpbx.jpg


Pourtant écrit, réalisé et produit par Chris Roberts, je comprends pas pourquoi du coup  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, j'en profite.

*ScummVM* a 20 ans et a donc accueilli sa version 2.5 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-47988.html

*Wronged Us* est un jeu de survie annoncé pour 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/wrong...unreal-engine/




Le studio chinois Virtuos, que des gens bien informés ou pas disaient être en charge du remake de *Metal Gear Solid 3* a confirmé travailler sur le remake non-annoncé d'un jeu d'action-aventure AAA ... Comme c'est étrange :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...olid-3-report/

Pour ceux qui avaient encore de l'espoir pour l'*Amico*, j'adore briser les rêves, alors Intellivision vend des "copies physiques" de ses jeux, qui sont aussi des NFT, pour la console par encore sortie. La copie physique est en fait une puve RFID qui permettra, lue par la console, de débloquer le jeu dans la bibliothèque. Ça ne présage que du bon :

https://kotaku.com/intellivision-is-...t-a-1847836174

Sur *New World*, les joueurs reportés pour comportement toxique semble écoper automatiquement d'un ban de 24h, ce qui semble étrangement ne pas concorder avec la promesse de bannissements faits à la main et roulés sous les aisselles. Et du coup, certains petits malins en profitent avant une bataille pour un territoire, pour faire bannir les meilleurs joueurs de la guilde adverse. Déjà que le PvP endgame était réservé aux grosses guildes, ça s'arrange pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/looks-like-n...d-to-win-wars/

----------


## Higgins

> *ScummVM* a 20 ans et a donc accueilli sa version 2.5 :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-47988.html


Oui, et c'est une version carrément surpuissante!
Elle fait déjà tourner une bonne sélection de jeux comme Grim Fandango, The Longest Journey, 
et Little Big Adventure, mais en plus le moteur AGS est désormais supporté.
Donc tous les jeux WadjetEye, et tous ceux qui font partie de cette nébuleuse, Kathy Rain notamment. 
Même des jeux récents tournent, comme Strangeland et If On A Winter's Night, Four Travelers!
Enfin faut tout de même jeter un œil à la compatibilité, y'a encore des bugs qui traînent. 
Et j'ai essayé Mountains of Madness (la suite de Chronicle of Innsmouth) mais il plante après l'intro.
Enfin bref, ScummVM fête pas ses 20 ans n'importe comment, c'est un véritable festin!

----------


## Ruvon

*Apple* remet une pièce dans la machine et fait lui aussi appel de la décision de justice qui l'obligerait à autoriser les moyens de paiement externes.

Ce qui va, dans le pire des cas, leur permettre de gagner du temps.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ayment-options




> Apple has claimed that enabling this change would cause harm to its own business and its consumers. It also claims it is working on solutions that would enable developers to inform users of external payment channels but still collect commissions and protect them from scams.




Enregistrée dans le cadre du Festival Press Start au centre Pompidou le 24 septembre :




> *Table ronde : Le jeu vidéo au service de l'inclusion des personnes en situation de handicap*
> 
> Intervenant de la table ronde
> David de Filippo, chargé de la médiation numérique, médiathèque Vaclav Havel, Paris,
> Jérôme Dupire, cofondateur et président, CapGame,
> Carole Roudeix, chargée d'accessibilité, Cité des sciences et de l'industrie.
> Modération : Fanny Lemaire, cheffe du service Lecture et handicap, Bpi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le top 5 des ventes de la semaine en France :

 

 ::ninja::

----------


## rinRid30

C'est sympa le foot  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Le top 5 des ventes de la semaine en France :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FBZ8a79X...pg&name=medium


La Fronce  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Le PC est épargné ! Si c'est pas master race ça

----------


## Eloso

> Le top 5 des ventes de la semaine en France :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FBZ8a79X...pg&name=medium


I don't want to live on this planet anymore  ::|:

----------


## Ruvon

> Le PC est épargné ! Si c'est pas master race ça


Alors je voudrais pas t'inquiéter mais :



Entre 2 New World et 3 Battlefield, ils en ont vendu quelques-uns.

Et je ne sais pas si c'est plus ou moins inquiétant de voir que New World et Battlefield se vendent mieux que FIFA  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le mignon Bob l'éponge au milieu de tout ça  :^_^:  ( bon c'est tout de même un jeu de bagarre hein)

----------


## Erkin_

> *Solar Ash* sortira le 26 Octobre sur PC, PS4 et PS5.


Fuck la terre, si je meurs voici mon testament
Déposez des cendres dans la bouche de tous nos opposants

----------


## poneyroux

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FBWO0DjX...jpg&name=large
> 
> Entre 2 New World et 3 Battlefield, ils en ont vendu quelques-uns.


4 Battlefield. Problème de lecture, encore  ::ninja:: 
Blague à part, j'trouve ça quand même marrant que BFV soit dans le top. Un nouveau va sortir, du coup pour attendre, des gens achètent "en masse" un jeu vieux de 3 ans ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a eu une grosse promo, non ?

----------


## Kriegor

> Le mignon Bob l'éponge au milieu de tout ça  ( bon c'est tout de même un jeu de bagarre hein)


Totalement. Un jeu de baston dans le top 5, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Ruvon

> 4 Battlefield. Problème de lecture, encore 
> Blague à part, j'trouve ça quand même marrant que BFV soit dans le top. Un nouveau va sortir, du coup pour attendre, des gens achètent "en masse" un jeu vieux de 3 ans ?


J'avais même pas fait gaffe au BFV  :^_^:  sans doute ébloui par les superbes couleurs vomi de BF2042  ::ninja:: 

Ah pour rappel, ils avaient vendu plus de FIFA la semaine dernière (et BF ne faisait qu'apparaitre dans le classement) :

----------


## Zerger

Moi le truc qui me choque, c'est qu'un jeu de baston ultra niche figure entre New World et Fifa!
Mais tant mieux pour les jeux de baston, c'est un genre qui commence doucement à gagner en visibilité  ::lol::

----------


## ExPanda

Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est le kit Index.
Un ensemble VR qui a plus de deux ans et qui vaut plus de 1000 boules, sans grosse annonce comme il y avait eu la hype pour Alyx. Etre dans le top 10, c'est pas mal quand même.

----------


## Stelarc

> Alors je voudrais pas t'inquiéter mais :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FBWO0DjX...jpg&name=large
> 
> Entre 2 New World et 3 Battlefield, ils en ont vendu quelques-uns.
> 
> Et je ne sais pas si c'est plus ou moins inquiétant de voir que New World et Battlefield se vendent mieux que FIFA


Je préfère encore voir 3 BF et un MMO (?) que 5 itérations d'un truc de footeux de merde avec une couv pourrave (ça doit être devenu un sport co composé d'un seul 1 joueur) qui dure à peine 1 an.

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* sortirait le 11 Novembre :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/grand-theft-aut...ase-date-leak/


Selon des gens tout aussi avides de faire du buzz avec aucune info et sur base d'une rumeur traduite du polonais par un unijambiste enroulé dans du jambon à la pleine lune, les version physiques sortiraient en décembre.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...boxed-release/

----------


## poneyroux

Pourquoi vous vous étonnez des goûts du grand public alors que vous savez déjà tous, visiblement, que vous êtes bien supérieurs à la plèbe ?  ::o:

----------


## Megiddo

Mais non...




 ::ninja:: 


Merci pour les niouzes. ::):

----------


## MeL

> Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est le kit Index.
> Un ensemble VR qui a plus de deux ans et qui vaut plus de 1000 boules, sans grosse annonce comme il y avait eu la hype pour Alyx. Etre dans le top 10, c'est pas mal quand même.


Ce qui montre que ce classement est en "valeur" et non en "volume". 1 Index (1079 €) = 180 Battlefield V (5.99 € jusqu'au 18/10).

----------


## Ruvon

> EA envisagerait de faire un gros doigt à la *FIFA*, en renommant le jeu éponyme tout en conservant les droits sur les joueurs, les équipes et tout le bordel.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...otball-series/


EA aurait déposé "*EA Sports FC*", serait-ce le prochain nom de FIFA ? Oui, ce serait moche comme nom.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tions-suggest/

----------


## Herman Speed

> Pourquoi vous vous étonnez des goûts du grand public alors que vous savez déjà tous, visiblement, que vous êtes bien supérieurs à la plèbe ?


Merci 



On a 40 ans d'expérience de gaming partagé, là où ils passent on déja tout farmé (on a le fondement expérimenté, On peut tromper mille fois mille personnes, non, on peut tromper une fois mille personnes, mais on ne peut pas tromper mille fois mille personnes. Non, on peut tromper une fois mille personne mais on peut pas tromper mille fois une personne. Non.)

----------


## Illynir

Mal vieillit cette image, il faudrait ajouter la 4K, le 300 Hz et le raytracing fluide de nos jours.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Le top 5 des ventes de la semaine en France :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FBZ8a79X...pg&name=medium


 ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -





https://twitter.com/W_Chloe/status/1447482829395402753

----------


## ExPanda

> Ce qui montre que ce classement est en "valeur" et non en "volume". 1 Index (1079 €) = 180 Battlefield V (5.99 € jusqu'au 18/10).


Ah ben j'avais pas pensé à ça.  ::w00t::

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

En l'honneur de Noël Malware, qui passe de temps en temps, voici un mod pour *Crusader Kings 3* pour ... rajouter un mini-jeu de pêche ! (ça permet de déstresser le personnage) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-crusade...ing-minigames/

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2583297451

Partenariat entre *Raw Fury* (Bad North, Kingdom Two Crowns, Call of the Sea, Sable) et dj2 Entertainement, qui fait dans l'adaptation en série et en films pour un ou plusieurs projets non-annoncés :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050843611.html

Mx_Toniy_4869, un fan très motivé de *Pokémon* poste des faits obscurs concernant sa licence préférée sur Reddit. Ça va intéresser les fans de Pokémon, et il doit statistiquement y en avoir un ici, j'en suis à peu près sûr :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-superfa...anchise-facts/



La chaine de vente d'équipements électronique *Best Buy* vend des PS5 en ligne ... Uniquement aux membres de son abonnement Totaltech, à 200$ par an, sorti le mois dernier :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ership-scheme/

*Grotto* est une fiction interactive qui sort sur Steam le 20 Octobre. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...ter-this-month

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1538850/Grotto/




Le remake du jeu d'horreur *Kirisame ga Furu Mori (Forest of Drizzling Rain)* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2022 au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/horr...nounced-for-pc

Une bande-annonce sur l'histoire du *Kalof Annuel* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/call...-story-trailer




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas ... Un film *Fortnite* serait à l'étude ... Bouhouhou :

https://www.pcgamer.com/epic-is-repo...ortnite-movie/

Pour les curieux, Le MMO de sports extrêmes trop-cool-t'as-vu *Rider's Republic* sera jouable demain gratuitement pour 24h pour tous ceux qui auront le courage d'installer Ubisoft Connect. Le jeu doit sortir le 28 Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/riders-repub...ting-tomorrow/

Interview de Sri Kankanahalli, le lead developer de *Steel Assault* sorti le mois dernier :

https://gamerant.com/steel-assault-i...s-cut-content/

Un mod pour transformer *Doom 2* en Beat'em all :

https://gamerant.com/doom-2-fighters...reets-of-rage/




Un point en hauteur, un tas de paille, histoire de faire un clin d’œil à une autre licence ... Sauf que dans *Far Cry 6*, si vous sautez, vous mourrez :

https://kotaku.com/far-cry-6-players...-cr-1847838459

Les jeux N64 de l'abonnement *Nintendo Switch Online* seront bien en 60Hz en Europe ... En anglais, si vous les voulez en français se sera en PAL 50Hz :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-faster-60hz/
https://www.actugaming.net/nintendo-...0hz-fr-439185/

*EA* essaie de déposer le nom *EA Sports FC*, qui devrait donc être le nouveau non de la licence à lootboxes FIFA :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tions-suggest/

Bande-annonce pour le jeu de cartes free-to-play *DC Dual Force*, qui va sortir en 2022 :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/dc-d.../2300-6456416/

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour les remasters de *Crysis 2 et 3*, qui doivent sortir en trilogie le 15 Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-3-remastered/







A y est, les versions originales de *GTA 3, Vice City, et San Andreas* ont disparu des boutiques en ligne, histoire que les joueurs ne soient pas tentés par celles-ci au lieu de la trilogie à 80 euros :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-remaste...l-storefronts/

*Manufactoria 2022* est un jeu de réflexion, inspiré d'un jeu en Flash, sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/make-silly-r...factoria-2022/




Le MMORPG *Star Wars: The Old Republic* teste des changements dans le choix des styles de combat (qui se ferait au niveau 1 et plus au niveau 10). L'idée est probablement de déployer cette modification pour la sortie de l'extension Legacy of the Sith, pour le 10ème anniversaire du jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-th...-style-revamp/

Voici Basilico, un mod pour le jeu de cambriolage *Teardown*, qui transforme le jeu en survival horror :

https://www.pcgamer.com/teardown-mod...rror-gauntlet/

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2471661817









Gavin Eisenbeisz, le seul développeur de *Choo-Choo Charles*, annoncé la semaine dernière, réagit à l'immense hype suscitée par sa bande-annonce :

https://www.pcgamer.com/choo-choo-charles-interview/
https://www.thegamer.com/choo-choo-c...ularity-steam/

Ça va bien pour *IO Interactive* pour cette année fiscale :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050843597.html

La mise à jour mettant en place le 4ème chapitre de l'histoire de *The Long Dark* a été déployée, avec une augmentation du prix du jeu :

https://nofrag.com/fury-then-silence...ark-est-sorti/

Nouvelle présentation "Play! Play! Play!" par Sony Japan Asia le 16 Octobre, avec du gameplay pour Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes Offline, Horizon Forbidden West, Elden Ring et d'autres trucs :

https://www.actugaming.net/sony-japa...e-2021-439145/
https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...en-ring-386980

Un exploit permet de récupérer sa santé et ses missiles dans *Metroid Dread*, mais uniquement avec l'amiibo correspondant :

https://gamerant.com/metroid-dread-a...exploit-trick/

Les éditions physiques de *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – Definitive Edition* pour consoles d'ancienne génération devraient être disponibles le 7 Décembre. Les version next-gen sortiront en 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...boxed-release/

Voilà le principe d'*Axie Infinity*, le jeux à base de bestioles en NFT. L'investissement de base passe par la création d'un compte de cryptomonnaies et l'achat de 3 bestioles à 180$ minimum :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14741...ec-des-nft.htm

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un jeu basé sur *Squid Games* est déjà en développement :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14740...-jeu-video.htm





C'est la fin du romantisme sur *Roblox*, qui interdit maintenant les animations de personnages se faisant des bisous, se tenant par la main et autres gestes romantiques dans un contexte romantique :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14740...es-details.htm

Nouvelle présentation du gameplay de *Super Robot Wars 30*, qui sortira sur PS4, Switch et PC le 28 Octobre dans le monde entier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/supe...ombat-gameplay




Où les deux développeurs d'*Eastward* parle de leur jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/art/ea...art-adventures

Le Mini-MMO *Book of Travels* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd'hui :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/boo...taille-humaine




Des joueurs britanniques de *Far Cry 6* semblent ne pas pouvoir faire l'upgrade de la version PS4 vers la version PS5 s'ils ont le jeu en boite, probablement parce que c'est la version russe et pas britannique :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-copies-to-ps5

Il y a toujours des problèmes de serveur pour *Diablo 2 Resurrected*. La connexion obligatoire pour jouer en solo, quelle merveilleuse idée :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-server-issues

----------


## KOUB

*Lorn's Lure* est un jeu de parkour annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam, avec une démo jouable disponible :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-rock-climbers

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1417930/Lorns_Lure/




20 millions de ventes pour ... les casques audios gaming *HyperX* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/11/h...headsets-sold/

Rho le bordel. Alors, l'EEOC est l'agence fédérale qui a transigé avec *Activision Blizzard* la semaine dernière. La DFEH est l'agence californienne qui objecte à l'accord amiable par peur que des preuves soient détruites. Sauf que cette objection est menée par deux avocats ... qui travaillaient précédemment pour l'EEOC et ont passé l'accord avec Blizzard. C'est une bon gros coup de hallebarde dans le code d'éthique de la profession :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...cs-violations/

Où on revient sur la saga *Worms* :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/jeux-vide...e-son-nom.html

----------


## Erkin_

> Au début du développement de *Deus Ex*, il était possible de choisir de jouer un ou une JC Denton. Des moddeurs ont réintroduit le choix dans le jeu :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/deus-ex-mod...ale-jc-denton/


Waouh. Le boulot est énorme, tout est doublé et les scripts modifiés.  ::O:

----------


## Beaumont

> A y est, les versions originales de *GTA 3, Vice City, et San Andreas* ont disparu des boutiques en ligne, histoire que les joueurs ne soient pas tentés par celles-ci au lieu de la trilogie à 80 euros


Apparemment, ils sont encore en vente sur steam. 

Pour quelqu'un qui ne les a jamais fait, vous pensez qu'il y a un intérêt à les acheter avant qu'ils disparaissent ?
Je pense surtout à la possibilité de profiter de mods qui étaient peut-être sympa.

----------


## Ruvon

> Apparemment, ils sont encore en vente sur steam.


Oui, toujours dispo à cette heure : https://store.steampowered.com/sub/11902/

Je ne sais pas s'il est prévu que ça saute ce soir, mais la news est mal écrite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le Mini-MMO *Book of Travels* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd'hui :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/boo...taille-humaine
> 
> https://youtu.be/D6UFUUvWzUA


Pour l'instant, il souffre de gros problèmes de connexion, à voir d'ici quelques temps si ça s'améliore mais les évaluations sont mitigées à cause de ça.

----------


## Wedgge

> D
> 
> Le Mini-MMO *Book of Travels* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd'hui :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/boo...taille-humaine
> 
> https://youtu.be/D6UFUUvWzUA


Je donnerai tout pour qu'il y ait du pvp dans ce jeu, doit y avoir que des darons de 30 ans qui recherchent la paix et le calme. Depuis la fin de wow classic c'es terminé les passes temps toxiques en meute organisée ou comme ils disent là dans la vidéo "encounter with other players rare and meaningful"  :Emo: .

----------


## Pekop

> Il y a toujours des problèmes de serveur pour Diablo 2 Resurrected. La connexion obligatoire pour jouer en solo, quelle merveilleuse idée :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-server-issues


Il y a erreur, c'est le III qui fait ça  ::ninja:: 
On peut jouer au mode offline de D2R sans soucis.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy supplémentaire de la nuit,

*Jingoku* est un jeu de Jenga solo, développé en 72h dans le cadre de la game jam Ludum Dare 49. Il est disponible gratuitement sur itch,io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/jenga-and-wa...his-free-game/

https://dreyan.itch.io/jingoku

Le jeu d'action - ambiance - bullet hell a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bittersweet-...-bird-brother/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...weet_Birthday/




Un style de combat créatif a été découvert sur *New World*, il faut s'agenouiller devant la créature adversaire et ... Vous êtes dégueulasses :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-prone-fighting-style/

*Among Us* va arriver sur PlayStation et XBox avant la fin de l'année :

https://gamerant.com/among-us-ps4-ps...ate-when-2021/

Il n'y aura pas de cross-play ni de cross-save entre les versions Switch et PC de *Monster Hunter Rise* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...or-cross-play/

Voilà les méchants de *Guardians of the Galaxy*, qui doit sortir le 26 Octobre (il y en a d'autres dans l'article mais point trop n'en faut pour pas trop faire ramer la page) :

https://www.thegamer.com/gotg-marvel-enemies-reveal/





*The Lost Wild* est un jeu de survie avec des dinosaures, annoncé pour dans deux ou trois ans sur PC et sur consoles next-gen :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-lost-wi...ootage-reveal/




Le jeu de gestion de refuge *To The Rescue!* sortira le 4 Novembre sur Steam. Une version Switch est prévue pour 2022. 20% des bénéfices iront à la Petfinder Foundation :

https://www.thegamer.com/to-the-resc...shelter-steam/




La version originale de *Rocksmith* de 2011 sera dé-listée le 17 Octobre des magasins en ligne :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...arly-next-week

Voici la bestiole dont la future présence dans *Minecraft* sera mis au vote commençant le 16 Octobre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/min...y-little-glare




*HitFlesh* est un jeu d'aventure parlant de la remise en ligne d'un vieux MMO, en développement sur itch.io, avec une démo qui arrive bientôt :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hit...ted-fan-server

https://virtual-archaeologist.itch.io/hitflesh




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a erreur, c'est le III qui fait ça 
> On peut jouer au mode offline de D2R sans soucis.


Faut que je dorme, je crois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Square Enix*, sans doute jaloux de PlayWay, s'est lancé dans le simulateur polonais avec *PowerWash Simulator* en Early Access. Signe des temps, c'est un studio britannique qui le développe. L'update 0.6 vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ash_Simulator/

----------


## poneyroux

A nuancer tout de même, c'est édité par Square-Enix Collective, une sous-division de Square Enix Europe. 
Ils sont devenus des éditeurs plutôt classiques de petits jeux indés, mais à l'origine ils avaient un fonctionnement communautaire, où des développeurs proposaient des pitchs de manière régulière, présentés par la suite au public qui votait s'il aimait le concept ou pas, et Collective proposait tout plein de services pour aider les développeurs, notamment via du crowdfunding. Moonlighter et Ultimate Chicken Horse sont passés par là.

----------


## Ruvon

> A nuancer tout de même, c'est édité par Square-Enix Collective, une sous-division de Square Enix Europe. 
> Ils sont devenus des éditeurs plutôt classiques de petits jeux indés, mais à l'origine ils avaient un fonctionnement communautaire, où des développeurs proposaient des pitchs de manière régulière, présentés par la suite au public qui votait s'il aimait le concept ou pas, et Collective proposait tout plein de services pour aider les développeurs, notamment via du crowdfunding. Moonlighter et Ultimate Chicken Horse sont passés par là.


Merci pour la précision ; on peut ajouter à la liste Goetia, The Turing Test ou Black: The Fall.

https://collective.square-enix-games.com/en_GB/games



On est mardi, c'est donc l'heure de la *GameDiscoveryCo* newsletter, avec cette semaine, en plus de quelques news, une interview de SplatterCat, un youtuber / streamer (les ennemis mortels de Baalim  ::ninja::  ) pour parler de comment et pourquoi il choisit de jouer à certains jeux.

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...he-splattercat



Présentation des changements des mécaniques de siège de *Total War: Warhammer III*.






On peut maintenant jouer à* Zelda: Breath of the Wild* en langue arabe.

https://kotaku.com/its-2021-and-brea...-in-1847842352



Inattendu : les joueurs de *Donjons & Dragons* sur table veulent utiliser un système de mesure civilisé. Ils demandent l'instauration du système métrique.

https://kotaku.com/d-d-fans-want-wiz...-sy-1847842856



Test de l'intéressant *The Life and Suffering of Sir Brante*.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/review/t...ir-brante-tbl/



Sinon, on est toujours mardi, et comme tous les mardis, c'est l'heure des Newspeek :

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Eloso

> ...
> Inattendu : les joueurs de *Donjons & Dragons* sur table veulent utiliser un système de mesure civilisé. Ils demandent l'instauration du système métrique.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/d-d-fans-want-wiz...-sy-1847842856
> ...


Par Saint Gigax ce serait une révolution bienvenue!

----------


## Ruvon

Dans la série "Ubisoft n'aime pas les britanniques et les confond avec l'autre pays du Tiers-Monde qu'est la Russie", l'épisode 2 avait vu des versions boites russes pour Playstation de Far Cry 6 être fournies de l'autre côté de la Manche (solution de fortune : créer un compte Playstation russe, mais même pour des anglais c'est dur comme punition).

Ils promettent de regarder ça de plus près, mais VGC rappelle que ce n'est pas la première fois puisque dans l'épisode 1, ce sont des versions russes pour Playstation d'Assassin's Creed Valhalla qui avaient été envoyées en UK.

Une fois, ça peut arriver. Deux fois : il y a quelqu'un que ça amuse de troller les britanniques  ::ninja:: 

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ons-in-europe/

----------


## Ruvon

L'open-world sandbox RPG *TERAVIT*, qui a mal orthographié Minecraft quand il a choisi son petit nom, lance son alpha du 12/10 au 29/10, accessible sur la page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1743650/Teravit/






*River Tails: Stronger Together*, un jeu coop comme son nom l'indique à jouer en duo, rassemble un chat et un poisson dans un platformer en 3D.

Il a une bonne tête de It Takes Two lowcost, et ce serait déjà pas mal s'il méritait ce titre. Il lance bientôt un Kickstarter : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...onger-together

Et une démo est dispo ici : https://kid-onion-studio.itch.io/riv...onger-together









> Partenariat entre *Raw Fury* (Bad North, Kingdom Two Crowns, Call of the Sea, Sable) et dj2 Entertainement, qui fait dans l'adaptation en série et en films pour un ou plusieurs projets non-annoncés :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050843611.html


Apparemment les projets étaient déjà annoncés.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...or-tv-and-film




> Raw Fury and production company Dj2 Entertainment have entered an agreement to adapt three of the publisher's games for film and television.
> 
> *The games in question are Shedworks' Sable, Monkey Moon and BlackMuffin's Night Call, and Krillbite Studio's Mosaic.*
> 
> Other titles that will be considered as part of the companies' "first look partnership" include Out of the Blue's Call of the Sea, Long Hat House's Dandara, laymestudio's The Signifier, and Geography of Robots's Norco, the announcement added.
> 
> Dj2 Entertainment specialises in video games adaptations, and has previously worked on the Life is Strange series and the Sonic The Hedgehog film.


La source d'origine : https://www.dj2entertainment.com/blog

----------


## Ruvon

On préfère *Jonathan Blow* quand il fait des jeux vidéo que quand il se perd dans des rhétoriques de sachant.

https://www.nme.com/news/gaming-news...etoric-3067612

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On préfère Jonathan Blow quand il fait des jeux vidéo que quand il se perd dans des* rhétoriques de sachant.*
> 
> https://www.nme.com/news/gaming-news...etoric-3067612


Faudrait qu'on l'invite sur le forum.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

80 balles la version HD des gta ahahhah

----------


## 564.3

J'attends de voir ce qu'ils ont fait pour GTA trilogy avant de me gausser, même si c'est peu probable que je craque.
Si c'est vraiment remis au gout du jour en profondeur, ça peut le valoir, surtout comparé aux autres jeux à 70-80€.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'attends de voir ce qu'ils ont fait pour GTA trilogy avant de me gausser, même si c'est peu probable que je craque.
> Si c'est vraiment remis au gout du jour en profondeur, ça peut le valoir, surtout comparé aux autres jeux à 70-80€.


Il va quand même falloir faire quelque chose de costaud pour justifier un prix supérieur de 45-55€ à la trilogie jusqu'ici dispo sur Steam par exemple (qui valait encore 25€ hier soir).



On l'oublie un peu vite, mais *Epic Games* n'a pas attaqué que Apple en justice, il a aussi fait le malin devant *Google*.

Qui lui retourne la politesse, sur base d'arguments qu'on a déjà entendu et qui avaient fait mouche.

https://www.zdnet.com/article/google...tore-contract/




> In the counter complaint, Google alleges Epic willfully breached the terms of a contract that allowed Fortnite to reside in the Play Store by submitting a version of the app containing a payment method that was not Google Play billing for in-app purchases.
> 
> Due to this breach of contract, Google claims millions of Android users who downloaded the Fortnite app through the Play Store are still able to access Epic's external payment system despite the app being removed from the store. According to Google, this has allowed Epic to evade its contractually agreed service fee to Google for those purchases.

----------


## 564.3

> Il va quand même falloir faire quelque chose de costaud pour justifier un prix supérieur de 45-55€ à la trilogie jusqu'ici dispo sur Steam par exemple (qui valait encore 25€ hier soir).


On verra si c'est plus proche du remake que du remaster.
S'ils ont refait les assets et scripts pour leur dernier moteur, en revoyant le gameplay au passage, ça serait cool. Pour un pack texture HD et adaptation minimale, ce serait du foutage de gueule.
Je suppose que la réalité sera quelque part entre les deux…

Quand je vois passer les news concernant FIFA 2022 par exemple, ils peuvent peut-être croire que pour eux ça passera aussi sans trop se fatiguer, mais ce n'est pas le même genre de jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

Au cas où qui que ce soit de sensé en doutait encore, c'est maintenant officiel : le mode Impostors de *Fortnite* a été inspiré par* Among Us* d'Innersloth, cité dans le blog de la dernière MAJ de Fortnite.

Quelqu'un s'est peut-être dit qu'ils avaient déjà perdu assez de procès comme ça récemment  ::ninja:: 

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-by-among-us/

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Interview vidéo des devs de *FEAR 3*.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Iep-IjCM8ak


Merci, c'était super intéressant, je suis étonné de voir des devs parler aussi librement des trucs négatifs.
Moi j'ai toujours bien aimé FEAR 3, il est toujours cool aujourd'hui, je l'ai refait il n'y a pas longtemps avec un pote.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Intel* ne limitera pas le minage de cryptomonnaies sur ses futures cartes graphiques Alchemist :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-confir...raphics-cards/

Le tournoi *Fortnite Competitive Series Grand Royale* aura lieu du 11 au 14 Novembre pour les qualifications, et du 19 au 21 pour les phases finales. La compétition aura bien entendu lieu en ligne avec 5 millions de dollars de prix au total (dont 2.250.300 $ en Europe) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnites-ho...ion-in-prizes/

10 nouveaux jeux, dont Baldur's Gate 3, Back 4 Blood, Rise of- et Shadow of the Tomb Raider accueilleront le *DLSS* en Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-dlss-...e-tomb-raider/

Le prix de la *RAM* devrait baisser, selon un gros fabricant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fourth-large...ce-correction/

*Undying* est un jeu de survie après la morsure d'un zombie, qui doit sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam le 19 Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/undying-is-a...y-been-bitten/




Le record du monde de speedrun de *Spelunky* qui tenait depuis 8 ans était un faux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/spelunky-wor...r-eight-years/

Où *Jade Raymond* parle de la création de son studio ... dont la préparation a commencé avant la fin de Stadia Games :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/j...050843637.html

Le jeu narratif *Lone Echo II* est sorti sur Oculus :

https://nofrag.com/lone-echo-ii-le-j...e-chez-oculus/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un remaster de *Bloodborne* serait en préparation pour PS5 ... Ainsi qu'une suite :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-2-ps5/

Epic Games reconnait s'être inspiré d'*Among Us* pour son mode de jeu Impostors pour Fortnite et a aussi "étrangement" teasé un futur cross-over avec le jeu d'Innersloth. Ça va être des skins moches, je le sens :

https://kotaku.com/epic-finally-admi...sto-1847846662

*Andy Serkis* vous félicite d'avoir platiné un jeu PlayStation dans une vidéo youtube (ça a probablement un lien avec Venom 2 mais va savoir quoi précisément) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/andy-serk...terious-video/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (le bureau de classification australien), *Kirby and the Forgotten Land* aura une "interactivité en ligne". De la coop ? Un mode en ligne ? Des skins à acheter ? On ne sait pas pour le moment :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kirby-and...ratings-board/

Les joueurs ayant terminé tous les Bounties (primes ?) de l'événement Blackwood dans *The Elder Scrolls Online* recevront le futur DLC Deadlands gratuitement :

https://www.thegamer.com/eso-blackwo...-dlc-for-free/





Comme un air de déjà-vu ... Epic a donc attaqué Google il y a quelques temps pour pratiques monopolistiques et anticoncurrentielles ... Et donc Google a porté plainte pour ... Rupture de contrat ... Comme un air de déjà-vu, je vous dis :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/jeux-vide...n-justice.html

La messagerie /all, lieu d'interactions "amicales" entre les équipes adverses, va être supprimée dans la mise à jour 11.21 de *League Of Legends* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14748...-les-infos.htm

Le JRPG *Monark* sortira sur PlayStations, Switch et PC, le 14 Octobre au Japon, le 22 Février en Amérique du Nord et le 25 Février en Europe :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/mona...y-25-in-europe




*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Anniversary Edition* ne sera plus compatible avec la plupart des mods existants. Je viens aussi de voir, signe de la fin des temps, que l'Anniversary Edition sera offerte comme mise à jour gratuite pour ceux possédant la Special Edition ... Normalement pour équilibrer, Bethesda attaque bientôt Canard PC pour Scroll News :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-e...existing-mods/

Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Guardians Of The Galaxy*, qui sort le 26 Octobre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gua...head-of-launch

----------


## Haelnak

> Merci 
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2e/ca...c9ee336fa9.jpg
> 
> On a 40 ans d'expérience de gaming partagé, là où ils passent on déja tout farmé (on a le fondement expérimenté, On peut tromper mille fois mille personnes, non, on peut tromper une fois mille personnes, mais on ne peut pas tromper mille fois mille personnes. Non, on peut tromper une fois mille personne mais on peut pas tromper mille fois une personne. Non.)


Faudrait barrer "smooth gameplay" aujourd'hui.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu pokémon de contrebande *Monster Crown* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur Steam et est sorti sur Switch :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pok...t-early-access




Le mode Mercenaries pour *Hearthstone* est disponible aujourd'hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hea...cenaries-today




Le *World Esports Day* aura lieu le 26 Octobre, pour montrer l'influence positive de l'esport sur la société. C'est surtout un événement caritatif, qui supportera cette année COVAX, dont le but est de rendre les vaccinations disponibles dans le monde entier :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oney-for-covax

Y a une façon "originale" de battre un boss de *Metroid Dread* :

https://www.polygon.com/22722388/met...sequence-break



Spoiler Alert! 








L'*Audio Radar* est un périphérique qui convertit le son 7.1 en signal visuel directionnel pour les malentendants (ça va mieux avec l'image) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-to-see-sounds



Le jeu d'horreur-enquête-survie-exploration-lovecraftien *The Alien Cube* sortira sur Steam le 14 Octobre. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/cryen...-october-14th/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Alien_Cube/




*Midnight Protocol* est un RPG qui sortira le 13 Octobre sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mid...u-gouvernement

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ight_Protocol/




Le jeu rétro d'action-plateformes *GB Rober* sortira sur Steam le 13 Octobre. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gb-...ebarque-buster

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1566050/GB_Rober/

----------


## Ruvon

> 10 nouveaux jeux, dont Baldur's Gate 3, Back 4 Blood, Rise of- et Shadow of the Tomb Raider accueilleront le *DLSS* en Octobre :
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-dlss-...e-tomb-raider/



La liste entière :





> With 10 more DLSS games coming this October, NVIDIA DLSS is now accelerating performance with uncompromised image quality in 120 games and apps, including today’s release of *Back 4 Blood*. This October also sees the launch of NVIDIA DLSS in *Baldur’s Gate 3, Chivalry 2, Crysis Remastered Trilogy, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Sword and Fairy 7, and Swords of Legends Online*. And it’s available now in recently released titles *Alan Wake Remastered and F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch*.


Avec de beaux graphiques et des vidéos par Nvidia :

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce...-game-updates/




> Comme un air de déjà-vu ...


C'est raccord avec le thème du topic  ::ninja:: 



Apparemment, si vous pausez souvent votre Choice ou que vous avez annulé votre abonnement, *Humble* tente de vous appâter avec des bonbons et une grosse réduction (genre 3 mois de Choice pour 6 dollars, à vous de me dire si vous l'avez reçu et ce que ça donne en neuros).

https://i.imgur.com/xwF7P91.png






> On l'oublie un peu vite, mais *Epic Games* n'a pas attaqué que Apple en justice, il a aussi fait le malin devant *Google*.
> 
> Qui lui retourne la politesse, sur base d'arguments qu'on a déjà entendu et qui avaient fait mouche.
> 
> https://www.zdnet.com/article/google...tore-contract/


Petit extrait rigolol (page 32 du PDF : https://storage.courtlistener.com/re...4325.182.0.pdf ) :

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Y a une façon "originale" de battre Kraid, un boss de *Metroid Dread* :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22722388/met...sequence-break


Le spoil bordeeeelll !!!!  :Boom:

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelite tactique *Dungeon Deathball* sortira d'accès anticipé sur Steam le 13 Octobre :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dun...prison-morbide




La sortie de la console rétro *Evercade VS* a été retardée :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ade-vs-delayed

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Wargaming* aurait un FPS multijoueur free-to-play 8vs8, nommé Shatterline. Il serait actuellement en phase de test Alpha :

https://gamingintel.com/wargaming-ne...s-shatterline/

Il y a toujours des tas de tricheurs sur *Kalof Warzone*, même avec la mise à jour de la saison 6 :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-is-s...s-in-season-6/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement de *Battlefield 2042* aurait été pour le moins complexe :

- La version de la bêta ouverte, reçue fraichement, n'est pas vieille de plusieurs mois mais date de Septembre.
- Le management vient de l'équipe ayant travaillé sur Battlefront II et se fout du jeu.
- Faut que ça ressemble à *Kalof Warzone*, parce que Kalof Warzone, ça marche (D'où les opérateurs au lieu des classes de d'habitude).

https://nofrag.com/rumeurs-battlefie...ent-complique/
https://gamingintel.com/key-timeline...opment-issues/
https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...entity-crisis/

*Ubisoft* enquête sur les versions PS4 russes de Far Cry 6 envoyés en Grande-Bretagne :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ons-in-europe/

2 minutes de gameplay pour le reboot de *Saints Row*, qui sort le 22 Février 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...om-saints-row/




*Scarlet Nexus* continue de teaser son DLC et sa mise à jour 1.04 :

https://noisypixel.net/scarlet-nexus...c-free-update/





Il semble de plus en plus probable que *PlayStation* va se lancer bien comme il faut sur les jeux pour téléphones portables :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-mobile-push/

La série *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney* a 20 ans et a ouvert un site internet pour l'occasion :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/phoe...bsite-launched

https://www.ace-attorney.com/anniversary/

Encore du gameplay pour *Super Robot Wars 30*, qui sortira le 28 Octobre sur PS4, Switch et PC dans le monde entier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/supe...ution-gameplay




Le RPG *The Heroes Around Me* a été annoncé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/1990...nounced-for-pc




La démo de la version PC de *Monster Hunter Rise* sera disponible le 13 Octobre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...urs-47990.html

Où on parle de la politique du silence concernant les harceleurs chez *Paradox* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...role-for-years

Les salariés et les représentants du personnel sont toujours tenus à l'écart des prises de décisions quant à la mise en place de politiques contre le harcélement chez *Ubisoft* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050843627.html

Il y a une pétition en ligne pour que le système métrique soit implanté dans la prochaine version de *Donjon & Dragons* :

https://kotaku.com/d-d-fans-want-wiz...-sy-1847842856

https://www.change.org/p/wizards-of-...8166_en-AU%3A0

*Netgear’s Arlo* est une compagnie qui fait des caméras de sécurité connectées parmi les plus chères. Et ils viennent de changer leurs conditions d'utilisations, limitant l'accès au numéro de téléphone du support client à ceux qui paient un abonnement de 3$ par mois :

https://gizmodo.com/arlos-expensive-...hly-1847842292

*Facebook* va installer des fonctions pour aider les jeunes à décrocher des réseaux sociaux. Marrant que ce soit après la mise en pause du projet d'Instagram pour enfants :

https://www.ledevoir.com/societe/639...es-adolescents

----------


## Silver

> Epic Games reconnait s'être inspiré d'*Among Us* pour son mode de jeu Impostors pour Fortnite et a aussi "étrangement" teasé un futur cross-over avec le jeu d'Innersloth. Ça va être des skins moches, je le sens :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/epic-finally-admi...sto-1847846662


L'article de Kotaku est vraiment trompeur. Epic ne tease pas un crossover, il demande juste sur Twitter si Innersloth veulent collaborer avec eux... Donc plusieurs mois après avoir mis leur mode Imposteur, ils réalisent seulement aujourd'hui : "ah oui, au fait, on est fan de votre petit jeu indé et on s'en est fortement inspiré pendant qu'il était à la mode pour l'ajouter dans notre jeu multi-milliardaire. Maintenant que c'est fait, est-ce que vous voulez travailler avec nous ?"  ::rolleyes:: 
https://twitter.com/FortniteGame/sta...58170798800896

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, comme de par hasard, *EA* renouvelle ses accords avec la *FIFPRO* (syndicat des joueurs de foot professionnel) pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser leurs noms pour son "prochain FIFA qui s'appellera pas FIFA" :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...enews-contract



*Let's Build a Zoo* sortira le 5 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Build_a_Zoo/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...00369452878373



Le développement d'*Avowed* a l'air de bien se passer chez Obsidian.

https://www.thegamer.com/obsidian-en...-outer-worlds/



*Fallout 3* se débarrasse enfin de sa verrue *Games for Windows Live*, 13 ans après, c'est résistant ces parasites.

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...-windows-live/



*Unity* s'engage contre le changement climatique. Arrêtez de rire, c'est pas sympa.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...climate-change



On en parlait plus haut, *Square Enix Collective* annonce la sortie de *Circuit Superstars*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...it_Superstars/






Ah au fait, ça n'a pas dû être rappelé déjà 25 fois, mais si vous l'avez raté : *Back 4 Blood* est sorti.

----------


## Ruvon

Le *eastasiasoft Showcase* vient d'être diffusé :




> The Letter: A Horror Visual Novel	
> Horatio Goes Snowboarding	
> Rick Henderson	
> Demoniaca: Everlasting Night	
> Breakneck City	
> Immortus Temporus	
> Waifu Discovered 2: Medieval Fantasy	
> Crazy Gravity	
> Lucid Cycle	
> ...


Les plus avertis d'entre vous auront repéré dans la liste des jeux à boobs de la Team Baalim, j'ai donc mis la vidéo sous spoiler  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 










Annonce de *Spaceflight Simulator*, un Kerbal ultra low cost :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ght_Simulator/






Des nouvelles de *Daggerfall* recrée sur Unity.

https://www.thegamer.com/the-elder-s...gavin-clayton/



Présentation d'un bouquin sur l'art de *Beyond a Steel Sky*.










Nouveau trailer pour *They Always Run*, qui a l'air toujours aussi cool.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ey_Always_Run/






Présentation du jeu de plateau *Tales From the Loop*  ::o: 









> L'article de Kotaku est vraiment trompeur. Epic ne tease pas un crossover, il demande juste sur Twitter si Innersloth veulent collaborer avec eux... Donc plusieurs mois après avoir mis leur mode Imposteur, ils réalisent seulement aujourd'hui : "ah oui, au fait, on est fan de votre petit jeu indé et on s'en est fortement inspiré pendant qu'il était à la mode pour l'ajouter dans notre jeu multi-milliardaire. Maintenant que c'est fait, est-ce que vous voulez travailler avec nous ?" 
> https://twitter.com/FortniteGame/sta...58170798800896


Alors la discussion dans son ensemble laisse peu de doutes quand même :



A moins que Innersloth n'ai l'intention d'attendre les DM d'Epic pour leur dire d'aller de se faire cuire le cul pour avoir attendu 2 mois avant de reconnaitre "l'influence" qu'à eu Among Us sur leur mode Impostors, comme le laissaient entendre les réactions des gens du studio à l'origine (passablement outrés, en fait), ça semble effectivement s'orienter vers une collab.

----------


## Baalim

C'est plutôt courageux de la part d'Alawar de sortir à ce point de sa zone de confort.

----------


## Silver

> A moins que Innersloth n'ai l'intention d'attendre les DM d'Epic pour leur dire d'aller de se faire cuire le cul pour avoir attendu 2 mois avant de reconnaitre "l'influence" qu'à eu Among Us sur leur mode Impostors, comme le laissaient entendre les réactions des gens du studio à l'origine (passablement outrés, en fait), ça semble effectivement s'orienter vers une collab.


L'article de Kotaku affirme qu'une collaboration va avoir lieu "quelque part dans le futur", mais la discussion sur Twitter montre que les deux studios sont juste prêts à en discuter :



> Epic followed up today’s patch notes with a tweet teasing *an official* Fortnite and Among Us crossover *sometime in the future*.


Donc un journaliste consciencieux aurait utilisé le conditionnel. Mais bon, là on on parle de Kotaku.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

> L'article de Kotaku affirme qu'une collaboration va avoir lieu "quelque part dans le futur", mais la discussion sur Twitter montre que les deux studios sont juste prêts à en discuter


Effectivement, le raccourci est un peu rapide.



*A Forever Solitude*, un jeu pour ceux qui en ont marre de s'entasser dans les transports en commun si j'ai bien tout compris  ::ninja:: 

Si le trailer est un brin racoleur et si techniquement ça parait un peu cheap, le pitch n'est pas inintéressant.




> In search for the next hospitable planet, a group of humans embark on a 200 year voyage to another galaxy. Their bodies rest in stasis as the AI controlled vessel makes its long journey. During the voyage the vessel is struck by debris.
> 
> There is catastrophic damage to the vessel. The areas hit are sealed off and the vessel continues onward. However, the full effects of the devastation have not yet been fully realized.
> 
> Years later your cryo-chamber succumbs and you are jolted awake from your stasis. You are injured, cold, and alone. You have been awakened… A lifetime too soon.


https://www.foreversolitude.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ever_Solitude/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Le nouveau système anti-cheat amélioré de *Kalof* semble devoir être déployé demain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...-you-tomorrow/





On a quelques nouvelles d'*Avowed*, le Skyrim d'Obsidian : Y aura des classes de personnages et du combat "à deux mains" (comprendre la possibilité de combattre à deux armes, une arme et un bouclier, avec une arme à deux mains, ou un mélange magie/armes). Le jeu est en "pré-alpha" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/avowed-obsid...ss-playstyles/

Un glitch de la bêta de *Battlefield 2042*  permet de contrôler directement le robot-chien, qui est un allié du Ranger normalement, géré par l'IA :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...-as-robot-dog/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Mario Party Superstars*, qui sort le 29 Octobre :

https://gamerant.com/mario-party-sup...odes-and-more/




Le 14 Octobre, Larian présentera le 6ème patch de *Baldur’s Gate 3*, qui introduira un nouveau lieu nommé Grymforge :

https://www.destructoid.com/baldurs-...rymforge-news/





Les consoles *XBox* de nouvelle générations se vendent très bien au Japon, 4 fois plus rapidement que la XBox One. En même temps, vu d'où ils partaient dans le pays de la PlayStation :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/le...-one-au-japon/

La dernière mise à jour de *Fallout 3: Game of the Year* sur Steam ... retire l'obligation de la connexion à Games for Windows Live ... :

https://kotaku.com/13-years-too-late...s-l-1847850809

Sam Maggs, une des auteurs de *Kalof Vanguard*, espère bien qu'il y aura deux autres épisodes dans la série Vanguard :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-to-the-game/

Il est maintenant possible d'annuler un achat et de se faire rembourser 3 fois par an sur *Fortnite* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fo.../1100-6496992/

Le créateur de la XBox, Seamus Blackley, s'excuse d'avoir changé de processeur, d'AMD vers Intel, à la dernière minute, 20 ans après :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/20.../1100-6496996/





*AMD* fête les 5 ans de l'annonce des processeurs Ryzen :

https://www.inpact-hardware.com/arti...lle-route-2022




La nouvelle bestiole de *Minecraft* mise au vote le 16 Octobre, est "l'allay" :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-next-mi...items-for-you/




*Circuit Superstars* est un jeu de courses de Square Enix, disponible aujourd'hui sur Steam (en sortant d'accès anticipé) et XBox One, plus tard sur PS4 et Switch :

https://www.thegamer.com/square-enix...tars-top-gear/
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/circ...ps4-and-switch




La dernière mise à jour de *Madden NFL 22* rajoute des trucs :

https://www.thegamer.com/madden-nfl-...ting-features/




L'upgrade gratuit de *Quake* pour les consoles de nouvelle génération est disponible aujourd'hui :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...es-x-s-and-ps5

Le Syndicat des Travailleurs de la Communication (Communication Workers of America) est fort peu content de l'accord entre *Activision-Blizzard* et l'agence fédérale EEOC et objecte à son tour :

https://kotaku.com/union-pissed-abou...men-1847850071

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai pas accès à Steam présentement, mais apparemment *Crysis* et *Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight* ont été virés de Steam.

Par EA, hein, au cas où vous vous poseriez la question. Les raisons évoquées ci-dessous sont des spéculations par contre.




> Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight is the fourth worst rated game on Steam, which probably explains why they pulled it.
> 
> As for Crysis, my theory is that they pulled it because the Steam version has some major problems:
> 
> For many people the game simply doesn't work because they cannot obtain a valid CD key due to a long running problem with how CD keys are handled for EA legacy titles.
> If you have an AMD CPU, the crash will crash upon booting.
> There are fan workarounds for these, but from EA's perspective the game is being sold and it doesn't work. I've seen EA's tech support people responding to a constant stream of people asking, "Why does the Steam version of Crysis not work?"
> 
> The GOG version of Crysis is still being sold. And the Origin version is still being sold, but has been renamed Crysis (2007), because due to their publishing agreement, Crytek have to provide versions of the Crysis remasters for EA to put on Origin a year after initial release, which they have done recently.
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comme...r_4_have_been/



Le prochain patch de *Skyrim Anniversary Edition* pourrait foutre le dawa dans les mods, mais des solutions sont déjà à l'étude. Ah, et la fin du Games for Windows Live pour Fallout 3 ? Pareil, ça a tout niqué les mods. Bon, après, qui ça concerne encore des mods pour Fallout 3...

https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrims-anni...than-expected/



*Moncage*, le puzzle game basé sur les perspectives dont j'avais bien kiffé la démo, sortira le 16 novembre sur Steam et supports mobiles.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1195290/Moncage/






Un peu d'histoire du JV : comment un certain mouvement légendaire de *Mortal Kombat* a été créé.

----------


## Baalim

Je confirme la disparition de C&C 4.
Et j'ai bien noté ta misérable diffamation  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

> A moins que Innersloth n'ai l'intention d'attendre les DM d'Epic pour leur dire d'aller de se faire cuire le cul pour avoir attendu 2 mois avant de reconnaitre "l'influence" qu'à eu Among Us sur leur mode Impostors, comme le laissaient entendre les réactions des gens du studio à l'origine (passablement outrés, en fait), ça semble effectivement s'orienter vers une collab.


Hein ?!
Dans les jeux vidéo TOUT se recycle. Tout le monde pompe sur tout le monde en permanence. Sans le crier sur les toits, puisque c'est la norme absolue.
Que les devs d'Among Us jouent les mijaurées parce qu'ils auraient été copiés aurait été incroyablement hypocrite.
Sans compter qu'on peut difficilement parler d'Among Us comme étant un concept profondément nouveau dans la sphère ludique.

Bref, _business as usual_, circulez il n'y a rien à voir.

----------


## Ruvon

> Hein ?!
> Dans les jeux vidéo TOUT se recycle. Tout le monde pompe sur tout le monde en permanence. Sans le crier sur les toits, puisque c'est la norme absolue.
> Que les devs d'Among Us jouent les mijaurées parce qu'ils auraient été copiés aurait été incroyablement hypocrite.
> Sans compter qu'on peut difficilement parler d'Among Us comme étant un concept profondément nouveau dans la sphère ludique.
> 
> Bref, _business as usual_, circulez il n'y a rien à voir.


Les commentaires des gens d'Innersloth quand le mod Fortnite est sorti portaient surtout sur un map quasi identique à celle d'Among Us, pas sur la copie du concept.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...of-plagiarism/








> It's okay tho they flipped electrical and medbay and connected security to the cafeteria.
> 
> I wasn't even around for the development of Skeld and I'm still kind of offended.









> Some people seem like can't see the similarity, so here it is. It's not "obvious", the room might have different points but you can't look at this and think it's totally different.
> 
> And as Gary said, they flipped "Medical and Electric", connect "security with Cafeteria", maybe add 2 more rooms near the top, remove "Admin". But the layout is almost identical. 
> 
> Here is the thing, we don't have problem with adding mechanics/gameplay that is similar to other games, industry has done it all the time. *The concept of Among Us is not new either, it's Werewolf/Mafia. But what we have problem with is how Epic does that*.


Donc *ce qui serait hypocrite*, c'est de faire ce genre de commentaire PUIS de faire comme si de rien n'était. De tenir un discours en août (vilains plagieurs !) et le discours totalement inverse (tout va bien travaillons ensemble !) en octobre.




> Et j'ai bien noté ta misérable diffamation


Ce n'est pas de la diffamation, c'est de l'information d'utilité publique  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

*OVH* ne répond plus.

https://www.frandroid.com/culture-te...-inaccessibles

Dystopeek n'est plus accessible  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

> *OVH* ne répond plus.
> 
> https://www.frandroid.com/culture-te...-inaccessibles
> 
> Dystopeek n'est plus accessible


Tu vois ce qui se passe quand on pousse Baalim a bout!

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu vois ce qui se passe quand on pousse Baalim a bout!


 ::o:

----------


## Da-Soth

A priori c'est revenu pour OVH. Ils auraient eu un soucis avec leur DNS. L'indisponibilité n'a duré qu'une heure. C'est mieux que Facebook.

EDIT :

----------


## Grosnours

> Donc *ce qui serait hypocrite*, c'est de faire ce genre de commentaire PUIS de faire comme si de rien n'était. De tenir un discours en août (vilains plagieurs !) et le discours totalement inverse (tout va bien travaillons ensemble !) en octobre.


C'est le discours d’août qui est hors norme. Copier comme des gorets est la norme. C'est d'ailleurs ce que répondent certains à son tweet: so what?
Là les devs de Fortnite ont utilisé des gros sabots, c'est sur.

Le discours actuel est a contrario tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard. Maintenant on ne saura jamais ce qui s'est passé dans les coulisses (la propal d'EPIC est née du "raffut" en août ? Ou à cause de contacts ultérieurs/antérieurs ? Ou c'est indépendant ?) mais c'était une tempête dans un verre d'eau.

----------


## Ruvon

> A priori c'est revenu pour OVH. Ils auraient eu un soucis avec leur DNS. L'indisponibilité n'a duré qu'une heure. C'est mieux que Facebook.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/6RyzdYB/image.png


Je ne vois pas ton image (ibb bloqué au taf), c'est celle-là ?






> C'est le discours d’août qui est hors norme. Copier comme des gorets est la norme. C'est d'ailleurs ce que répondent certains à son tweet: so what?
> Là les devs de Fortnite ont utilisé des gros sabots, c'est sur.
> 
> Le discours actuel est a contrario tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard. Maintenant on ne saura jamais ce qui s'est passé dans les coulisses (la propal d'EPIC est née du "raffut" en août ? Ou à cause de contacts ultérieurs/antérieurs ? Ou c'est indépendant ?) mais c'était une tempête dans un verre d'eau.


Discours d'août hors normes, peut-être mais c'est leur droit de s'offusquer de la FACON dont ça a été fait, pas que ça soit arrivé (puisque c'est pas de ça qu'ils se plaignent, je l'ai mis en suffisamment gros je crois).

Discours actuel standard, effectivement, et hypocrite, c'est pas incompatible.

----------


## wcxd

> Les commentaires des gens d'Innersloth quand le mod Fortnite est sorti portaient surtout sur un map quasi identique à celle d'Among Us, pas sur la copie du concept.
> https://twitter.com/supergarydeluxe/...18307126382597
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PeterNStrange/st...66255977631754


Ahahahahahahaha

"Leur jeu nous copie totalement : leurs pièces, qui n'ont pas la même forme que les nôtres, et ne sont pas disposées de la même façon que dans notre jeu, sont reliés par des LIGNES (qui n'empruntent pas la même trajectoire non plus lol) !!! Plagiat !!"




> And as Gary said, they flipped "Medical and Electric", connect "security with Cafeteria", maybe add 2 more rooms near the top, remove "Admin". But the layout is almost identical.


Même que si tu rajoutes des voitures, des PNJ, des bâtiments, des armes, et plein d'autres trucs bah c'est GTA ce jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Même que si tu rajoutes des voitures, des PNJ, des bâtiments, des armes, et plein d'autres trucs bah c'est GTA ce jeu.


GTAmong Us.



Une série TV sur *System Shock*  :Mellow2:  Sur binge.com  :tired:  Un tel potentiel, une telle probabilité de fail  :Mellow2: 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattgar...h=58602a1e493f

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je ne vois pas ton image (ibb bloqué au taf), c'est celle-là ?
> 
> https://images.frandroid.com/wp-cont...3-a-110421.jpg


Yep.

J'en connais un qui a dû finir au fond de la Deule.

----------


## pesos

> *Fallout 3* se débarrasse enfin de sa verrue *Games for Windows Live*, 13 ans après, c'est résistant ces parasites.
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...-windows-live/


Ils auraient pu faire ça bien et nous mettre les achievements sur Steam  :tired:

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Bloodshore* est un film interactif de battle royale qui sort le 3 Novembre sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-next-bat...-action-movie/




Jeff Strain, le fondateur de Undeads Labs (State Of Decay) crée un nouveau studio, *Possibility Space*, qu'il veut sûr et inclusif, avec des anciens de Valve, Ubisoft, EA, Double Fine et Insomniac :

https://www.pcgamer.com/state-of-dec...ibility-space/
https://www.thegamer.com/arenanet-ea...opment-studio/

La dernière mise à jour de *F1 2021* rajoute aujourd'hui le circuit d'Imola :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050843673.html




3 millions de vente pour le jeu du divorce *It Takes Two* :

https://www.actugaming.net/it-takes-...endues-439988/





*Final Fantasy XIV* atteint 24 millions de joueurs (+2 millions depuis Avril). Sans surprise, c'est l'épisode le plus rentable de la série des Final Fantasy. Et l'extension *Endwalker* sera la plus importante depuis le début du jeu:

https://www.destructoid.com/final-fa...nter-on-track/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-in-the-series
https://kotaku.com/ffxiv-s-biggest-e...you-1847854594

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que les dernières mises à jour de *Death Stranding* sur PC correspondent à l'arrivée prochaine de la Director’s Cut, avec son impressionnante course auto :

https://www.gamesradar.com/death-str...steam-updates/

Le test fermé de *Ghost Recon Frontline*, le battle royale Tom Clancy, a été reporté suite à l’accueil plus que pourri de l'annonce du jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-fan-backlash/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Avowed*, le Skyrim d'Obsidian, serait prévu pour sortir en 2023 :

https://www.thegamer.com/avowed-like...h-2023-rumors/

Le dungeon-JRPG *Labyrinth of Touhou: Gensokyo and the Heaven-Piercing Great Tree* est maintenant localisé en anglais sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/laby...ble-in-english




L'auto-battler *Despot's Game* sort demain en accès anticipé sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/des...the-dystopique

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Army_Builder/

Le *PlayStation VR* a 5 ans et pour l'occasion, Sony offrira 3 jeux VR encore non-précisés aux abonnés PS Plus en Novembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-game-giveaway

https://blog.playstation.com/2021/10...r/#sf250310085

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le reboot de *Saints Row* qui sortira le 25 Février 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/sain...-ileso-trailer




Le jeu pokemon de contrebande sud-coréen, mais en monde ouvert *DokeV* montre du gameplay :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...korean-setting




Il sera bien possible de se polir le badge dans *Pokémon Brilliant Diamond et Shining Pearl*. J'assume parfaitement cette boutade :

https://www.polygon.com/22723101/pok...kes-gym-badges

----------


## KOUB

*Total War: Warhammer 3* retravaille les sièges des cités :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-wa...he-third-game/




Le système d'attribution des logements est pété dans *Final Fantasy XIV*. Il y a beaucoup de demande et peu ou pas d'offres, vu que tous les terrains sont pris. L'unique moyen de devenir locataire est d'être le premier à faire une offre, un temps fixé après que le précédent locataire est expulsé pour ne pas avoir payé son loyer. Devant la grogne des joueurs, un système de loterie va être implanté :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...ery-explained/

Un million de vente pour le jeu de boxe en VR *Creed : Rise to Glory* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050843659.html

*Let's Build a Zoo*, le jeu de gestion de zoo où vous pouvez croiser un éléphant et un crocodile pour écorcher le résultat contre-nature et en vendre la peau et les organes sortira le 5 Novembre sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050843651.html

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes *They Always Run*, qui sort le 20 Octobre sur Steam, GOG et l'EGS :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050843655.html




Le nouvel *AG French Direct*, événement en ligne sur les jeux vidéo francophone, aura lieu le 3 Novembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/lag-frenc...vembre-439427/

La nouvelle mise à jour du jeu de survie de minipouces *Grounded* est jouable en phase de test et rajoutera des bestioles, des biomes, des armes et un donjon :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ho...nible-en-test/

Le numéro de téléphone d'Amanda Waller (aux USA) a été mis en place pour une campagne de pub pour *Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/suicide-s...amanda-waller/





Selon les images d'un calendrier d'annonce de jouets, un nouveau jeu *Star Wars* doit être annoncé en Décembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...roduct-reveal/



Spoiler Alert! 






*Monster Hunter Rise* utilisera la protection Denuvo sur PC. La démo jouable est disponible aujourd'hui :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/monst...eplay-footage/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...R_HUNTER_RISE/

Jen Simpkins, L'editorial manager de Media Molecule, parle de supporter la communauté de *Dreams*, le jeu pour faire des jeux de la PlayStation :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/market...cale-in-Dreams

Le jeu d'action-horreur *Evil Tonight* sortira demain sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/evi...repare-arrivee




Le jeu de plateformes *Lumione* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam. Une démo jouable est par ailleurs disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lum...ndeurs-marines

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1339860/Lumione/




Où on parle de l'influence du tout numérique sur le changement climatique dans un long article :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...climate-crisis

*Borderlands 3* lance des chalenges collectifs pour débloquer des skins pour tout le monde à partir de demain :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bo.../1100-6497018/

C'est l'histoire du GET OVER HERE! de Scorpion dans le premier Mortal Kombat, sorti il y a 30 ans :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...e-came-to-life





Où ça parle du mode créatif de *Forza Horizon 5*, qui sort le 9 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/forza-horiz...g-freedom-map/

Le mode de jeu Hazard Zone de *Battlefield 2042* sera présenté demain :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14750...ode-de-jeu.htm

C'est le jour de la version 2.2 pour *Genshin Impact* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/gens...-now-available

*Team Fortress 2* a sorti une skin pour le Scout qui était un cauchemar pour les snipers. Devant l'avantage indu, Valve a supprimé la skin de la vente ... Et les skins déjà vendues atteignent des prix records :



https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tea...ices-skyrocket

EA renouvelle son contrat avec la *FIFPRO*, qui regroupe 69 associations nationales de joueurs de Football. Pas un mot encore sur le renouvellement de contrat avec la FIFA :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...all-experience

Les joueurs de *Neopets* n'aiment pas l'ajout de NFT dans leur jeu :

https://www.polygon.com/22722915/neo...nfts-metaverse

Tiens, j'avais oublié mais *Star Citizen* a 9 ans. Ça fait bien un an qu'on entend plus parle de Squadron 42, c'est bien ça ? Allez, encore 5 pour arriver à égaler Duke Nukem Forever :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-47994.html

PCgamer explique comment optimiser *Windows 11* pour votre pratique du gaming extrême à la Ackboo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-gaming-optimization/

Les téléphones *Android* continuent de vous traquer, même si vous faites tout ce que vous pouvez pour que ce ne soit pas le cas :

https://gizmodo.com/researchers-find...n-w-1847849141

C'est ballot, la panne d'*OVH*, 2 jours avant l'entrée en bourse :

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1083693/...nombreux-sites

Une livraison d'organe par drone a eu lieu pour la première fois entre deux hôpitaux de Toronto :

https://gizmodo.com/drone-delivers-l...cal-1847854490

----------


## Chan

> Le test fermé de Ghost Recon Frontline, le battle royale Tom Clancy, a été reporté suite à l’accueil plus que pourri de l'annonce du jeu :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-fan-backlash/


 :haha:  Les gros nazes.  :haha:

----------


## Ruvon

*Aeon Must Die* doit sortir demain mais le développement est un sacré bordel qui mélange accusation de vol de propriété intellectuelle et de travail non rémunéré par les anciens devs du jeu (qui travaillent actuellement sur Immortal and the Death that Follows).

https://kotaku.com/devs-of-stolen-ga...pub-1847858293



C'est bien connu, quand il s'agit de thunes, la *FIFA* est gourmande. Toujours plus gourmande. Ce serait la raison pour laquelle EA envisage de ne plus utiliser le nom, et c'est vrai qu'un milliard tous les quatre ans, c'est beaucoup.

Ce serait pas EA, on aurait envie de les soutenir. Mais entre la FIFA et EA, on a surtout envie qu'ils perdent tous les deux.





https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/13/s...orts-fifa.html



Du *Jurassic World Evolution 2* enrichi au Jeff Goldblum.






Un nouveau trailer pour *ELYON*, un MMORPG annoncé au 20 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1674470/ELYON/






Après des trailers et le roster, *Total War: Warhammer III* présente les mécaniques de gameplay de Grand Cathay.

https://www.totalwar.com/blog/total-...ign-mechanics/



Du RPG ou de la stratégie en tour par tour ? Quelques jeux à venir par les *Turn Based Lovers*.






*Rebel Inc: Escalation* (par les devs de Plague Inc.) est sorti d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nc_Escalation/

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy supplémentaire de la nuit,

Bande-annonce de lancement pour le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer -Kimetsu no Yaiba- The Hinokami Chronicles*, qui sort le 15 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/demon-slayer-...aunch-trailer/




Les récompenses du Battle Pass de la première saison de *Halo Infinite* ont fuité :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-s...-rewards-leak/

Il y a apparemment des problèmes avec les serveurs d'authentification pour *Diablo II: Resurrected*. Les joueurs affectés ne sont pas jouasses :

https://kotaku.com/diablo-ii-resurre...-pl-1847857258

Un bug fait spawner les boss de *New World* plusieurs fois à la suite, ce qui fait que ça ne se passe pas très bien pour les joueurs les rencontrant :

https://kotaku.com/diablo-ii-resurre...-pl-1847857258

La bêta fermée du FPS free-to-play *World War 3*, prévue pour le 25 Novembre, sera payante, entre 13 et 260 euros pour divers avantages en jeu :

https://nofrag.com/world-war-3-vous-...-free-to-play/

Un bug de sauvegarde automatique sur *Far Cry 6*, assez rare toutefois, vous fait apparaitre quelques instants avant de mourir. Oui, à chaque fois que vous chargez la partie, vous mourrez immédiatement :

https://kotaku.com/far-cry-6s-autosa...edl-1847855277

Batman dans *Rocket League* pour Halloween :

https://www.gamesradar.com/affleck-b...rocket-league/




Microids a annoncé que le remake du jeu d'arcade *Joe & Mac : Caveman Ninja* sortirait le 25 Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/joe-mac-mic...s-i-126321.htm




La sortie de *Metroid Dread* a fait rebondir les ventes de jeux Metroid sur Switch, Wii U et 3DS :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ple-platforms/

Le cube doré de *Fortnite* s'Est déplacé au milieu de la carte. Oui, des gens sont intéressés par ce fait :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fo.../1100-6497037/





La FIFA demande a être payée 1 milliard de dollars tous les 4 ans pour l'utilisation de son nom dans les jeux *FIFA* d'Electronic Arts dans les négociations pour le renouvellement du contrat, soit à peu près le double de ce qu'elle prenait précédemment. Ça doit être un peu pour ça qu'EA envisage un changement de nom pour sa licence à lootboxes :

https://kotaku.com/report-ea-in-a-me...ney-1847855637
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...led-2-5bn-fee/

Il n'y a plus de références aux "peaux vertes" dans *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bl.../1100-6497043/

C'est le début de la 8ème et dernière saison de *Halo: The Master Chief Collection* aujourd'hui :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ha.../1100-6497047/




Un mod pour avoir *Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast* en textures améliorées jusqu'au 4K :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/star-...s-4k-textures/

https://www.nexusmods.com/jediknight...ab=description 

La sortie de *Solar Ash* est décalée au 2 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/sola...-to-december-2

Le jeu de simulation de vie *Dreamland: Village Life* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2022 après une campagne Kickstarter qui commencera le 20 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/open...nounced-for-pc




Le jeu de battle-royale de ninjas *Naraka: Bladepoint* va rajouter un mode duel :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bat...-mode-tomorrow

Activision a présenté son nouveau système anti-triche *RICOCHET* et ... y a "PC kernel-level driver" dans le texte, ce qui doit parler aux gens qui savent :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/call-...-level-driver/



Je vous avais parlé un jour de Binge, la plateforme de streaming spécialisée dans les films d'Uwe Boll les adaptations de jeux vidéos en série ou film. Oui, quelle étrange idée. Donc, ils ont signé avec Nightdive Studios pour adapter *System Shock* en série :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ock-47995.html

*OpenSea* est le marché en ligne de NFT. Il y avait un léger problème qui aurait pu permettre à de vilains messieurs de convaincre des gens un peu naïfs de leur ouvrir leurs portefeuilles de cryptomonnaies. La faille a été corrigée. Il n'y a maintenant plus que l'arnaque géante que sont les NFT de base :

https://gizmodo.com/gullible-opensea...nft-1847850437

Des documents montrent qu'*Amazon* a collecté les données privées sur les ventes de sa branche indienne, pour copier les produits de sociétés tierces, les vendre moins cher, puis bannir les sociétés de sa plateforme ... Ça me rappelle une histoire de pieds d'appareils photo ... :

https://gizmodo.com/report-amazon-us...pro-1847854586

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apple TV+* a des problèmes avec les contenus piratés mis en ligne. Oui, quand il n'y avait que Netflix, ça a réduit le piratage. Mais maintenant que chaque marque de tech ou chaine de télé veut avoir sa part du gâteau plateforme de VOD, ça commence à repartir comme avant :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-tv-reporte...ira-1847857581

----------


## Ruvon

*Kainga* sortira en Early Access le 11 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1269710/Kainga/






On pourra faire notre propre bière dans une cuisine moche (d'après le trailer) dans *Brewmaster*. Un alpha test sera lancé du 20 au 29 novembre, inscription ouvertes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1569200/Brewmaster/






Le *Washington Post* nous parle (et pas en bien) du système des tests de jeux vidéo. WaPocontent.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...ws-bad-system/



De la comédie / horreur en pixel art coloré, c'est *Sunshine Manor* et ça sort le 28 octobre (incroyable, pour Halloween).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...unshine_Manor/









> Une série TV sur *System Shock*  Sur binge.com  Un tel potentiel, une telle probabilité de fail 
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattgar...h=58602a1e493f






Je sais toujours pas quoi en penser en fait.






> Je vous avais parlé un jour de Binge, la plateforme de streaming spécialisée dans les films d'Uwe Boll les adaptations de jeux vidéos en série ou film. Oui, quelle étrange idée. Donc, ils ont signé avec Nightdive Studios pour adapter *System Shock* en série :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ock-47995.html


C'est marrant, hier quand ça parlait de Dj2 et de jeux Raw Fury adaptés en séries ou en films, c'était pas une "étrange idée"...




> Envoyé par KOUB
> 
> 
> Partenariat entre *Raw Fury* (Bad North, Kingdom Two Crowns, Call of the Sea, Sable) et dj2 Entertainement, qui fait dans l'adaptation en série et en films pour un ou plusieurs projets non-annoncés :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050843611.html
> 
> 
> Apparemment les projets étaient déjà annoncés.
> ...

----------


## Baalim

Vive tease une grosse annonce pour aujourd'hui à 17 heures
https://www.vive.com/fr/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ils se font racheter par Facebook ?  :Fourbe:

----------


## Pluton

Nightdive, ce serait déjà bien qu'ils le sortent leur remake de System Shock, ça fait des mois que tout le monde gueule sur les forums steam, sans aucune réponse de qui que ce soit.
Annoncer une série là, c'est carrément de la provoc.

----------


## Ruvon

EA va mettre à jour l'effectif des Las Vegas Raiders dans *Madden 22*, suite à la démission IRL du head coach Jon Gruden. Un mec bien.

https://kotaku.com/jon-grudens-bigot...-22-1847859016



On n'était pas assez envahis par la pub, du coup *Twitter* va en rajouter. Plus. Plein. Partout. Enfin pour l'instant, c'est annoncé "au choix des utilisateurs" en échanges de poussière de centimes s'ils décident de les imposer à ceux qui les suivent.

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...ux-tweets.html

----------


## Ruvon

Le forum de jeu vidéo anglophone *ResetEra* a été racheté pour 4 millions de dollars par M.O.B.A. Network.

Ça va donner des idées à Ivan pour ses prochaines piscines, ça  ::ninja:: 

https://news.cision.com/m-o-b-a-netw...orums,c3432579



*Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2* n'est pas passé loin de se prendre un pieu dans le coeur, se faire couper la tête et être exposé à midi sur la place du village, au moment où Hardsuit Labs s'est fait prestement foutre dehors du projet. Mais Paradox, entre deux scandales d'environnement de travail toxique, a finalement décidé de lui laisser une chance.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...radox-reveals/



Du gameplay pour *Len's Island*, action / aventure annoncé au 26 novembre.

----------


## Ruvon

*Microids* n'en peut plus de gratter les fonds de tiroir et a prévu de ressusciter *Joe & Mac*, une licence qui ne devrait parler qu'à Baalim et Michel Drucker tellement elle est vieille.

https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...culte-joe-mac/



*Silicon City*, le city builder du studio Polycorne (meilleur nom ever), sort aujourd'hui en Early Access.

https://polycorne.itch.io/silicon-city

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Silicon_City/

----------


## pipoop

Bloodlines c'est pire qu'un comics... c'est annule mais non enfin si peut être personne bonne dessus on fait d'autres jeu attends peut être que...
Je pense que je vais rester sur: ça sortira jamais

----------


## Ruvon

Longue présentation publicitaire du nouveau collectif *Kepler Interactive* composé de plusieurs développeurs indépendants... qui ne mentionne jamais l'investissement de 120 millions de NetEase dans le bouzin... indépendants vous dites ?  ::ninja:: 

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ent-developers



Le simulateur d'adolescence *Growing Up* sort aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1191120/Growing_Up/






En direct du topic des jeux indés, sorti aujourd'hui :




> Riftbreaker: Un mélange de STR/Gestion/Survival de sortie sur steam (et sans doute sur d'autres store)
> 
> Le jeu est un genre de str survival avec construction de base (factorio ?) et des vagues un peu a la they are billion. Pour mieux le présenter, si vous l'avez pas déjà vu :
> 
> https://youtu.be/njLP9550IgA
> 
> https://youtu.be/IXT8m2TKp08
> 
> Les liens :
> ...


Et le trailer de lancement :






Longue réflexion sur les *zombies* dans les jeux vidéo.

https://haywiremag.com/features/vide...ehumanisation/

----------


## Ruvon

> Bloodlines c'est pire qu'un comics... c'est annule mais non enfin si peut être personne bonne dessus on fait d'autres jeu attends peut être que...
> Je pense que je vais rester sur: ça sortira jamais


Vu la source russe, c'est à prendre avec une combinaison hazmat et des pincettes à épiler, mais, en direct du topic de *Vampire : The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2* :




> Article en russe, un coup de deepl donne de bons résultats : ça expliquerait pourquoi le jeu ne semblait plus évoluer.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rpgnuke.ru/2021/07/20/ch...eli-krakh.html
> 
> Pour résumer : Harsuitlab semble avoir utilisé l'argent sur ses activités de portage (11 jeux en 5 ans) et a fait porté le chapeau à  Clooney et Mitsoda, quand paradox a finit par comprendre.....
> 
> Cela reste de la conjoncture, mais pour le coup, ce ne serait pas une première dans le monde du jeu vidéo.


Via Deepl, ça donne en résumé :




> Nous avons déjà découvert que le studio n'a tout simplement pas utilisé toutes les ressources à sa disposition pour travailler sur son propre jeu, préférant obtenir des retours financiers à court terme, ce dont *Vampire : The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2* a souffert en premier lieu. Mais il est important de noter la discrétion avec laquelle certaines de ces opérations ont été menées.
> 
> L'externalisation active de Hardsuit Labs n'a pas fait l'objet d'une publicité particulière - avant la perte du contrat avec Paradox, aucune mention de la participation du studio à la production d'un certain nombre de projets tiers ne figurait sur le site web officiel, qui n'est apparu qu'après la rupture de la relation. Il est facile de vérifier ces informations en consultant les archives web. L'impression est que le studio ne voulait pas que quelqu'un (un partenaire comme Paradox, par exemple) soit au courant des externalisations.
> 
> Par exemple, Crash Bandicoot 4 est sorti en septembre 2020, pour lequel Hardsuit Labs a beaucoup travaillé, préparant au moins deux ports (sur PC et sur l'une des consoles). Mais le projet n'était pas mentionné sur le site officiel avant la rupture des relations avec Paradox, alors qu'il s'agit sans doute de l'œuvre la plus ambitieuse du studio.
> 
> Un autre exemple est la sortie en août 2019 de The Bard's Tale IV d'inXile Entertainment, pour laquelle les développeurs ont également réalisé des ports pour consoles. Le jeu ne figurait pas sur la liste des travaux du studio avant le printemps 2021, mais Battle Breakers, sorti en novembre 2019, figurait immédiatement sur la liste des projets.





> Les informations facilement accessibles, les témoignages d'anciens employés et les informations du site web officiel permettent de dresser un tableau décevant de ce que Hardsuit Labs a réellement fait pendant toutes ces années. Après avoir obtenu le soutien de Paradox Interactive et reçu un flux régulier de fonds, le studio ne s'est pas concentré sur le développement de Vampire : The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2 mais a commencé à rafler frénétiquement tous les projets externalisés possibles.
> 
> Pour ce faire, ils ont dû embaucher principalement des spécialistes techniques travaillant sur le processus de portage. Une fois leurs tâches terminées, ils n'étaient plus d'aucune utilité pour le développement du RPG Vampire, et ont donc été mis au rebut en temps voulu. Un déficit budgétaire qui a permis une mauvaise gestion de plusieurs équipes externalisées a entraîné un développement prolongé de Bloodlines 2, trois retards dans sa date de sortie et une séparation ultérieure avec l'éditeur qui finançait le jeu. Cette dernière a probablement décidé de surveiller de près les activités de ses partenaires après avoir manqué à plusieurs reprises de respecter les délais.


*Si c'est bien ça*, c'est quand même une belle douille qu'Hardsuit Lab a collé à Paradox et à ceux qui attendaient le jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

Le Guilford Games Festival aura lieu le 3 décembre.

https://guildford.games/ggf2021-announcement






Sortie de *Blast Brigade* en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_of_Dr_Cread/






Et sortie aussi de *A Little Golf Journey* sur Steam et GoG.






Nouvelle vidéo de présentation de *Disciples: Liberation*.

----------


## Silver

La sortie de *Far Cry 6* n'a pas aidé Ubisoft à remonter en Bourse cette semaine, avec le titre qui dévisse depuis l'annonce de *Ghost Recon: Frontlines*.
https://www.google.com/finance/quote...FhAS&window=1Y

"Après Far Cry 6, Ubisoft dans la tempête de Ghost Recon"
https://investir.lesechos.fr/actions...on-1984311.php




> Après l’accueil plus que glacial fait à Far Cry 6, l’éditeur de jeux vidéo a annoncé, mercredi soir, le report sine die de la version test de son nouveau jeu free-to-play, Ghost Recon Frontline, qui devait célébrer le 20e anniversaire de la franchise Ghost Recon. Initialement, le test devait avoir lieu entre les 14 et 21 octobre. La raison de ce décalage ? Selon la presse spécialisée, elle résiderait dans la réception plus que mitigée de la vidéo de présentation du jeu (trailer) de la part des joueurs. « Le ratio ‘j’aime/j’aime pas’ de 35%/65% sur Youtube notamment », indique l’analyste du cabinet Invest Securities.


L'action revient à son niveau de 2017, soit avant la sortie de : Assassin's Creed Origins, For Honor, Mario + The Lapins Crétins, South Park : L'Annale du destin et Ghost Recon Wildlands. Oui, rien que ça. D'ailleurs, c'est surtout en 2018 que l'action avait quasiment doublé après Assassin's Creed Odyssey et Far Cry 5.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_jeux_Ubisoft

----------


## Wedgge

> La sortie de *Far Cry 6* n'a pas aidé Ubisoft à remonter en Bourse cette semaine, avec le titre qui dévisse depuis l'annonce de *Ghost Recon: Frontlines*.
> https://www.google.com/finance/quote...FhAS&window=1Y
> 
> "Après Far Cry 6, Ubisoft dans la tempête de Ghost Recon"
> https://investir.lesechos.fr/actions...on-1984311.php
> 
> 
> 
> L'action revient à son niveau de 2017, soit avant la sortie de : Assassin's Creed Origins, For Honor, Mario + The Lapins Crétins, South Park : L'Annale du destin et Ghost Recon Wildlands. Oui, rien que ça. D'ailleurs, c'est surtout en 2018 que l'action avait quasiment doublé après Assassin's Creed Odyssey et Far Cry 5.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_jeux_Ubisoft


A noter toujours d'apres l'article des echos que le titre a chuté de 6% à la sortie de Far Cry 6 et de 42% depuis le début de l'année. Et il reste encore Rainbow6 extraction et XDefiantlolptdrmdr qui arrivent. Ils vont se faire péter leur cul.

----------


## Illynir

C'est bon, ils auront Beyond Good & Evil 2 pour contrebalancer.

----------


## Megiddo

> La sortie de *Far Cry 6* n'a pas aidé Ubisoft à remonter en Bourse cette semaine, avec le titre qui dévisse depuis l'annonce de *Ghost Recon: Frontlines*.
> https://www.google.com/finance/quote...FhAS&window=1Y
> 
> "Après Far Cry 6, Ubisoft dans la tempête de Ghost Recon"
> https://investir.lesechos.fr/actions...on-1984311.php
> 
> 
> L'action revient à son niveau de 2017, soit avant la sortie de : Assassin's Creed Origins, For Honor, Mario + The Lapins Crétins, South Park : L'Annale du destin et Ghost Recon Wildlands. Oui, rien que ça. D'ailleurs, c'est surtout en 2018 que l'action avait quasiment doublé après Assassin's Creed Odyssey et Far Cry 5.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_jeux_Ubisoft


2016/2017, ça n'était pas la période du renouveau, des grandes promesses, de ces jeux GaaS qui perdureraient pendant des années, qui deviendraient des plates-formes pérennes, améliorées dans le temps, respectueuses des joueurs? Et surtout d'un The Division?




> A noter toujours d'apres l'article des echos que le titre a chuté de 6% à la sortie de Far Cry 6 et de 42% depuis le début de l'année. Et il reste encore Rainbow6 extraction et XDefiantlolptdrmdr qui arrivent. Ils vont se faire péter leur cul.


A mon avis rien n'est moins sûr. Les valeurs fluctuent toujours au gré des annonces, des coups de gueule ou des influenceurs du moment, ils payent aussi sans doute les histoires de management toxique, et puis on sait que les consommateurs ont la mémoire courte.

Après une décennie à tirer sur la corde, recycler, reskiner, implémenter des shops in-game, travestir de grosses licences, sans jamais corriger les plus gros défauts de leurs titres, les tirer vers le haut, voire les réinventer de façon correcte, il serait néanmoins grand temps que le retour de bâton arrive. Taper au portefeuille serait le meilleur et, probablement, le seul moyen, mais les conséquences seraient probablement d'abord dommageables pour les forces vives de l'entreprise. 

Quand on voit que des titres indé comme Escape from Tarkov proposent un gameplay ou une IA immensément supérieurs à tous les derniers Ghost Recon, Far Cry ou Rainbow Six, au regard pourtant des moyens financiers et humains considérables dont Ubisoft dispose, c'est insupportable. S'ils veulent faire du chiffre, il y a un moyen bien plus digne, bien que plus difficile, c'est de faire de grands jeux. Eh, les Guillemot, vous en êtes toujours capables?  ::(:

----------


## Wedgge

> 2016/2017, ça n'était pas la période du renouveau, des grandes promesses, de ces jeux GaaS qui perdureraient pendant des années, qui deviendraient des plates-formes pérennes, améliorées dans le temps, respectueuses des joueurs? Et surtout d'un The Division?
> 
> 
> 
> A mon avis rien n'est moins sûr. Les valeurs fluctuent toujours au gré des annonces, des coups de gueule ou des influenceurs du moment, ils payent aussi sans doute les histoires de management toxique, et puis on sait que les consommateurs ont la mémoire courte.
> 
> Après une décennie à tirer sur la corde, recycler, reskiner, implémenter des shops in-game, travestir de grosses licences, sans jamais corriger les plus gros défauts de leurs titres, les tirer vers le haut, voire les réinventer de façon correcte, il serait néanmoins grand temps que le retour de bâton arrive. Taper au portefeuille serait le meilleur et, probablement, le seul moyen, mais les conséquences seraient probablement d'abord dommageables pour les forces vives de l'entreprise. 
> 
> Quand on voit que des titres indé comme Escape from Tarkov proposent un gameplay ou une IA immensément supérieurs à tous les derniers Ghost Recon, Far Cry ou Rainbow Six, au regard pourtant des moyens financiers et humains considérables dont Ubisoft dispose, c'est insupportable. S'ils veulent faire du chiffre, il y a un moyen bien plus digne, bien que plus difficile, c'est de faire de grands jeux. Eh, les Guillemot, vous en êtes toujours capables?


Je doute fortement du fait que cette boite soit un jour capable de nous présenter quelque chose d'original et talentueux. Leur seul et dernier coup de génie en 20 ans ça a été Rainbow six siège, un projet fait par un groupe de dev complètement à contre temps de ce qui se faisait alors, et que la boîte c'est ensuite méticuleusement employée à détruire, à coup de décisions toutes plus stupides les unes que les autres, et un management innommable, jusqu'à en faire le tas de boue qu'il est aujourd'hui.

R6 c'était tout simplement le meilleur FPS multi de sa génération, ils se sont mit en cercle et il l'ont tout bonnement enculé manu militari, sans aucune autre forme de respect.

----------


## Shep1

> Je doute fortement du fait que cette boite soit un jour capable de nous présenter quelque chose d'original et talentueux. Leur seul et dernier coup de génie en 20 ans ça a été Rainbow six siège, un projet fait par un groupe de dev complètement à contre temps de ce qui se faisait alors, et que la boîte c'est ensuite méticuleusement employée a détruire, et ruiner à coup de décisions toutes plus stupides les unes que les autres, et un management innommable, jusqu'à en faire le tas de boue qu'il est aujourd'hui.
> 
> R6 c'était tout simplement le meilleur FPS multi de sa génération, ils se sont mit en cercle et il l'ont tout bonnement enculé manu militari, sans aucune autre forme de respect.


Ça correspond à une période où plusieurs jeux ont été développés de cette manière : lorsqu'ils ont mis la licence AC en pause pour cause de bourrage de crâne et de légère baisse des ventes. Steep et For Honor en sont par exemple le résultat. Et même s'ils n'ont pas été aussi bien reçu que R6:S ce n'était pas mauvais du tout. C'était des projets ambitieux et différent de ce que le studio faisait ces 10 dernières années. 

Quand on regarde le temps de développement d'un jeu (un temps long en gros), ils peuvent encore réagir et faire quelque chose de différent et l'annoncer d'ici quelques temps (en année le temps). Je ne dis pas que j'espère ou qu'il faut espérer, mais une réaction a déjà eu lieu, dire qu'ils n'en sont pas capable est faux. 

Il l'ont déjà fait, ils peuvent se relancer là dedans (dans les jeu moins pompe à fric et copié/collé). A voir si l'impulsion sera toujours là. Ils ont perdu beaucoup de gens de talent chez eux entre la sortie de R6S et maintenant.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Heliopedia* est un petit god-game par Sokpop, le collectif qui sort un jeu pas mois :

https://www.pcgamer.com/build-an-ado...in-heliopedia/




Des employés de Mercury Steam n'ont pas été crédité dans *Metroid Dread*. En cause, le fait qu'ils aient pas été membres du studio suffisamment longtemps :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050843713.html

Les erreurs 30k de *Star Citizen* n'effaceront maintenant plus l'inventaire des joueurs, qui sera sauvegardé régulièrement en même temps que l'état des vaisseaux et ce qu'ils contiennent. Marrant, j'aurai fait ça avant d'avoir atteint les 9 années de développement :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383108.html

C'est l'histoire de *Genshin Impact* qui dragouille Elon Musk puis qui fait comme si rien ne s'était passé quand la communauté râle :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383112.html

*Back 4 Blood* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/back-4-blood-est-sorti/

Le prologue d'*Abandoned*, le jeu de la hype, d'une théorie de la conspiration et par un studio qui n'a jamais fini un jeu, devrait sortir au premier trimestre 2022 et être un jeu complet :

https://noisypixel.net/abandoned-pro...022-full-game/

Où des responsable du studio Pearl Abyss répondent à des questions concernant *DokeV*, le pokémon de contrebande sud-coréen, qui sera en monde ouvert, LUI :

https://www.actugaming.net/interview...-abyss-438521/

Où on revient sur l'histoire des films en "Screenlife", filmés comme s'ils étaient capturés par des webcams (Unfriended, et d'autres ... mais alors ne regardez pas Connectés, vraiment) :

https://gamerant.com/internet-story-...eenlife-genre/

*Keylocker | Turn Based Cyberpunk Action*, est exactement ce que le titre dit. Le jeu est en développement et une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam. Sa campagne kickstarter, encore en cours, a atteint son objectif de financement :

https://gamerant.com/keylocker-indie...m-kickstarter/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erpunk_Action/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-action?ref=yt




*Andro Dunos 2* est un schmup qui sortira début 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC ... Et Dreamcast et 3DS :

https://gamerant.com/picorinne-soft-...ing-art-style/




Le problème des copies physiques russes envoyées en Grande-Bretagne de *Far Cry 6*, qui ne pouvaient pas bénéficier de l'upgrade gratuit de la PS4 vers la PS5 a été résolu par Ubisoft. À noter que ce n'était pas la première fois que ça arrivait :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-copies-to-ps5

*HTC* a présenté son nouveau casque VR, le Vive Flow :

https://gizmodo.com/the-htc-vive-flo...-vr-1847857439

Celui qui semble être un effroyable être humain, *Billy Mitchell*, a la permission de poursuivre Twin Galaxies, une organisation qui certifie les records du monde de jeux vidéos, pour diffamation pour avoir supprimer tous ses records. Regardez King Of Kong :

https://kotaku.com/former-pac-man-ch...d-r-1847858884

*Aeon Must Die* est sorti ... Et c'est le bordel. il vaut mieux lire le récapitulatif de Kotaku que je n'en fasse un résumé. En gros, Focus, qui prétend avoir vérifié que Limestone avait bien les droits de l'IP, semble avoir oublié de vérifier que l'artiste eu signé un contrat cédant les dit-droits :

https://kotaku.com/devs-of-stolen-ga...pub-1847858293

Le remaster de *Halo 2* est (enfin) moins moche :

https://kotaku.com/halo-2-remaster-u...aph-1847862923




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il y a des informations ayant fuités concernant les bestioles qui seront présentes dans le jeu pas en monde ouvert *Pokemon Legends: Arceus*

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-l...ries-and-more/

*Splash Damage*, qui a travaillé sur Gears Tactics, Gears 5 et Halo: The Master Chief Collection, recrute pour travailler sur son propre jeu de science-fiction :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gears-5-m...n-sci-fi-game/





*World War 3* est un FPS free-to-play qui doit sortir au Printemps 2022 ... Et y avait des packs en vente pour participer à la bêta du 25 Novembre ... Et y avait un unique President Pack à 5 millions de dollars ... Et quelqu'un l'a acheté apparemment ... Le monde n'a aucun sens :

https://www.thegamer.com/5-million-w...resident-pack/

Paradox Interactive a considéré annuler *Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2*, au développement compliqué on dira, avant de le passer à un autre studio :

https://www.thegamer.com/vampire-the...s-2-cancelled/

L'action-RPG free-to-play *Honkai Impact 3rd* sortira sur Steam en Octobre. Le jeu est disponible sur le site de miHoYo :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/honk...eam-in-october

La première mise à jour contenant deux nouveaux personnages pour le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles*, qui sort le 15 Octobre, sera disponible fin Octobre / début Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/demo...early-november

La version de *The Smurfs: Mission Vileaf* sur consoles d'ancienne génération est décalée au 5 Novembre en Europe et le 16 en Amérique du Nord. Le jeu sortira bien sur Steam et GOG le 26 Octobre comme prévu :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...-north-america

Le jeu de réflexion *Where Cards Fall* sortira le 4 Novembre sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/wher...hes-november-4

----------


## Wedgge

> Ça correspond à une période où plusieurs jeux ont été développés de cette manière : lorsqu'ils ont mis la licence AC en pause pour cause de bourrage de crâne et de légère baisse des ventes. Steep et For Honor en sont par exemple le résultat. Et même s'ils n'ont pas été aussi bien reçu que R6:S ce n'était pas mauvais du tout. C'était des projets ambitieux et différent de ce que le studio faisait ces 10 dernières années. 
> 
> Quand on regarde le temps de développement d'un jeu (un temps long en gros), ils peuvent encore réagir et faire quelque chose de différent et l'annoncer d'ici quelques temps (en année le temps). Je ne dis pas que j'espère ou qu'il faut espérer, mais une réaction a déjà eu lieu, dire qu'ils n'en sont pas capable est faux. 
> 
> Il l'ont déjà fait, ils peuvent se relancer là dedans (dans les jeu moins pompe à fric et copié/collé). A voir si l'impulsion sera toujours là. Ils ont perdu beaucoup de gens de talent chez eux entre la sortie de R6S et maintenant.


We, ils ont fait For Honor/R6, à la limite je t'accorde Steep parce que t'es bloqué sur ce jeu j'ignore pourquoi, (t'as toujours eu des goût plus que douteux après tout  ::ninja:: ), mais là on est dans une situation bien différente de celle de 2015/2016. Depuis ils se sont mangés une exposition médiatique suite à une vague d'affaires dégueulasses qui ont durablement entachées leur réputation auprès du public, et si ce dernier à la mémoire courte, en terme d'image c'est assez problématique pour tout simplement recruter de nouveaux talents, ne serait-ce que pour combler la fuite de ceux qui sont allés voir ailleurs. Ils séduisent plus personne maintenant, ils sont en race pour trouver des mecs solides sur leur appuis.  

Et même si ils arrivent à surmonter cet obstacle, reste une culture d'entreprise toxique au possible, avec un management ignoble et des mecs qui prennent des décisions débiles sans que personne ne puisse rien y faire. Blizzard, Ubi même combat t'efface pas magiquement une culture d'entreprise aussi cadavérique.

----------


## pipoop

Brink 2 svp

----------


## KOUB

Des fans travaillent à refaire *Resident Evil 3*, pas le remake, le premier, sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/




Bande-annonce pour le mode Zombies de *Kalof Vanguard* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...leaked-online/




Bande-annonce pour le monde Hazard Zone de *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...s-hazard-zone/




Où on parle d'écrire l'histoire de *Life is Strange: True Colors* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...ge-true-colors

*ElecHead* est un puzzle-plateformer disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ele...rique-debarque




Le tower-defense / jeu de gestion / jeu d'action *The Riftbreaker* est sorti aujourd'hui. Une démo jouable et un prologue sont toujours disponibles (ce sont peut-être les mêmes) :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rif...n-mecha-arrive

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_Riftbreaker/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aker_Prologue/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Brink 2 svp


Mais tellement  :Emo:

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu à choix multiples *Growing Up* est sorti sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gro...ce-lage-adulte




Et la dernière bestiole mise au vote pour son intégration dans *Minecraft* est le golem de cuivre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...minecraft-live

Le forum de jeux vidéo *ResetEra* a été acheté pour 4.5 millions de dollars :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...a-cool-usd4-5m

L'application *Apple Music* devrait bientôt arriver sur PS5 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-playstation-5

*Doctor Who: The Edge of Reality* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC, PlayStation et XBox :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...aystation-xbox




Kixeye (War Commander, Battle Pirates, Vega Conflict) poursuit Stillfront Group, qui fait dans le jeu mobile, pour sa "comptabilité créative" avant un accord de fusion entre les deux entreprises :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/13/k...rnout-dispute/

En résumé, l'impact du jeu vidéo tout numérique sur le changement climatique :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pact-a-summary

*DeepMind*, l'entreprise spécialisée en IA de Google, est poursuivie pour son utilisation des données du NHS dans sa programmation de Streams, une IA sensée devenir un assistant pour les diagnostics médicaux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/google-ai-di...-nhs-patients/

LEs données personnelles des clients d'https://www.pcgamer.com/google-ai-division-sued-for-using-the-health-data-of-16-million-nhs-patients/

Les données personnelles des clients d'*ACER* sont mises en vente par de vils piratins :

https://www.pcgamer.com/acer-hack-ra...each-desorden/

----------


## Ruvon

> *Back 4 Blood* est sorti aujourd'hui :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/back-4-blood-est-sorti/


Ça fait deux jours.




> En résumé, l'impact du jeu vidéo tout numérique sur le changement climatique :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pact-a-summary





> Où on parle de l'influence du tout numérique sur le changement climatique dans un long article :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...climate-crisis


Je me disais aussi que ça me rappelait quelque chose. Sacré dossier d'Eurogamer sur le sujet.



Trailer de *The Invincible*, thriller SF, basé sur le roman de Stanislaw Lem.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...he_Invincible/






Si cette vidéo montre le lieu d'apparition définitif du popup des succès sur l'EGS, il me semble étrangement choisi. Mais le popup est cool.






Un petit quart d'heure de gameplay de *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*.









> Le forum de jeu vidéo anglophone *ResetEra* a été racheté pour 4 millions de dollars par M.O.B.A. Network.
> 
> Ça va donner des idées à Ivan pour ses prochaines piscines, ça 
> 
> https://news.cision.com/m-o-b-a-netw...orums,c3432579


Pas mal de réactions sur le forum en question pour signaler que 1) les modérateurs ne sont pas payés malgré la thunasse amassée par le site (et je ne parle pas de la vente mais des revenus annuels), et 2) que ceux qui font la valeur du forum, les utilisateurs, ont bien bossé gratuitement pour que le proprio puisse encaisser la maille.

Quelle surprise.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau patch pour *Baldur's Gate 3* qui rajoute la classe de sorcier.






Exprès pour Tchey : Interplay a rajouté le support Linux sur plein de vieux jeux.

https://www.gamingonlinux.com/2021/1...port-for-linux




> Battle Chess
> Battle Chess II: Chinese Chess
> Castles
> Cyberia
> Descent
> Descent 2
> Dragon Wars
> Ignition
> Lost Eden
> ...




Sortie de *Ruin Raiders*, roguelite en tour par tour.






*The Last Stand: Aftermath*, survie, zombies, tout ça, sortira le 16 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...and_Aftermath/






The Sundew, jeu d'aventure cyberpunk français, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1468380/

S'il vous intéresse et que "Steam c'est juste un launcherTM" achetez le sur Itch.io, ça fera plus de thunes à la dev.

https://2054.itch.io/the-sundew






*Alien Marauder*, RTS du turfu, lance son playtest à demander sur la page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lien_Marauder/

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Dungeon Encounters*, le dungeon crawler publié par Square Enix.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ON_ENCOUNTERS/






*The Alien Cube*, horreur cthuluesque, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Alien_Cube/






Et sortie aussi de *Sphere - Flying Cities*, city builder post apo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Flying_Cities/






Suite de l'interview publicitaire d'un actrice de *The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes* :






Sortie du DLC *Luxury* pour *House Flipper*. En espérant voir bientôt ackboo nous redécorer des manoirs avec son "bon goût" légendaire  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...r__Luxury_DLC/

----------


## Baalim

> Poy poy,
> 
> 
> 
> *Andro Dunos 2* est un schmup qui sortira début 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC ... Et Dreamcast et 3DS :



Inb4 BarbarianBros mais Andro Dunos, quoi !  :Emo: 

Pour mémoire, le premier est un shmup qui fait partie des premières sorties sur Neo Geo  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

C'est pas mon genre de parler de sorties uniquement sur Switch, mais c'est surtout pour faire coucou à Goloso Games, l'auteur français de *Inspector Waffles*, le point & click avec un chat en pixel art qui sort maintenant sur Switch.

https://www.nintendo.com/games/detai...affles-switch/






Blizzard nous parle des problèmes de serveur de *Diablo II Resurrected*. Spoiler : c'est la faute du vieux code.

https://us.forums.blizzard.com/en/d2...-forward/28164




> Why this is happening:
> 
> In staying true to the original game, we kept a lot of legacy code. However, one legacy service in particular is struggling to keep up with modern player behavior.
> 
> This service, with some upgrades from the original, handles critical pieces of game functionality, namely game creation/joining, updating/reading/filtering game lists, verifying game server health, and reading characters from the database to ensure your character can participate in whatever it is you’re filtering for. Importantly, this service is a singleton, which means we can only run one instance of it in order to ensure all players are seeing the most up-to-date and correct game list at all times. We did optimize this service in many ways to conform to more modern technology, but as we previously mentioned, a lot of our issues stem from game creation.
> 
> We mention “modern player behavior” because it’s an interesting point to think about. In 2001, there wasn’t nearly as much content on the internet around how to play Diablo II “correctly” (Baal runs for XP, Pindleskin/Ancient Sewers/etc for magic find, etc). Today, however, a new player can look up any number of amazing content creators who can teach them how to play the game in different ways, many of them including lots of database load in the form of creating, loading, and destroying games in quick succession. Though we did foresee this–with players making fresh characters on fresh servers, working hard to get their magic-finding items–we vastly underestimated the scope we derived from beta testing.
> 
> Additionally, overall, we were saving too often to the global database: There is no need to do this as often as we were. We should really be saving you to the regional database, and only saving you to the global database when we need to unlock you–this is one of the mitigations we have put in place. Right now we are writing code to change how we do this entirely, so we will almost never be saving to the global database, which will significantly reduce the load on that server, but that is an architecture redesign which will take some time to build, test, then implement.

----------


## Ruvon

Le tout nouveau système anti triche intrusif de Call of Duty, *Ricochet*, a déjà été évoqué ici. Il devait attraper les cheaters par le slip et leur faire manger leurs genoux.

Bon, alors, en fait...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un leak d'un nouveau système anti cheat d'un jeu pas encore sortie  ::O:  Mais ça provient forcément du studio !? Ou de la société qui a créé cet anti cheat, si c'est le cas. Ou bien je ne comprends pas d'où ça peut venir.
Dans tout les cas c'est vraiment un combat perdu d'avance entre les leaks qui viennent de l'intérieur ou des super hackersdelamortquitue et les programmeurs externe qui touchent leurs billes pour contrer tout ça...c'est moche, vraiment.
De tout façon la SEULE manière, à mes yeux, c'est de ban définitivement l'iP de ceux qui trichent, point.
Mais PERSONNE ne fera ça...Car pognon=argent.

----------


## Illynir

L'IP est rarement fixe et il est très facile d'en obtenir une autre de toute façon (Via VPN ou autre).

Donc ta "seule manière" n'en est pas une.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Humm c'est pas faux, du coup le jeu doit forcément être rallié à un launcher, donc ban le jeu du compte de ce launcher ?

----------


## Shep1

> L'IP est rarement fixe et il est très facile d'en obtenir une autre de toute façon (Via VPN ou autre).
> 
> Donc ta "seule manière" n'en est pas une.


L'adresse MAC ? En changeant de matos tu en change mais c'est coûteux comme solution.

----------


## 564.3

> L'adresse MAC ? En changeant de matos tu en change mais c'est coûteux comme solution.


L'adresse MAC peut souvent se changer, mais ça dépend du matos. Faut un truc du calibre de TPM, et encore…
C'est de la course à l'armement, comme les histoires de DRM.

----------


## Higgins

L'astuce c'est de ne jamais jouer à des jeux multijoueurs compétitifs car c'est de la mayrde.

----------


## Erkin_

L'adresse MAC peut être changée au niveau de l'OS (en gros on retourne une autre adresse mac aux services), et c'est même faisable en quelques ligne de commande sur linux/macos.
Vanguard progresse sur le ban id matériel (hwid) avec windows 11 et les puces TPM : https://www.ginx.tv/en/valorant/valo...ware-perma-ban

----------


## Franky Mikey

> L'astuce c'est de ne jamais jouer à des jeux multijoueurs compétitifs car c'est de la mayrde.


On ne le répétera jamais assez.  :Beer:

----------


## Baalim

> L'astuce c'est de ne jamais jouer à des jeux multijoueurs car c'est de la mayrde.


Comme ça, c'est mieux.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> L'astuce c'est de ne jamais jouer à des jeux multijoueurs compétitifs car c'est de la mayrde.


 :Clap:

----------


## Ruvon

> L'astuce c'est de ne jamais jouer à des jeux car c'est de la mayrde.


Comme ça c'est encore mieux.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les curieux, levvvel a publié un catalogue des jeux utilisant un intrusif "*kernel-level anti-cheat software*".




> This is a comprehensive and continuously updated list of all games that use controversial kernel-level anti-cheat software and the developers and publishers behind them. The most popular third-party software are EasyAntiCheat, PunkBuster, BattlEye, nProtect GameGuard, Xigncode3, and EQU8. Some developers opt for their proprietary software like Riot’s Vanguard or Activision’s Ricochet. Others like Valve’s VAC or Blizzard’s Warden aren’t included because they don’t operate on the kernel level.
> 
> We should point out that Denuvo has come up with its own kernel-level anti-cheat software, which should not be confused with their popular DRM anti-tamper software. Doom Eternal was the first game to implement this, and an update was later released, removing it due to backlash from gamers. For the sake of completeness, we also included ESEA’s and FaceIT’s implementations, but it should be noted these are not used by the developers of the games and are for competitive purposes.


https://levvvel.com/games-with-kerne...heat-software/

----------


## Gero

> L'adresse MAC ? En changeant de matos tu en change mais c'est coûteux comme solution.


T'as surtout des hardware spoofers qui permettent de changer ce genre de chose. Il faut alors ban toute les pièces du PC ce qui est relativement chiant à faire et bien plus chiant a contourner pour le cheater lambda qui paie 10balles son logiciel pour 24h.

Par contre ce leak de l'AC de CoD me parait quand même assez gros... Le jeu est pas sorti et l'AC n'était pas en place lors de la béta. Si c'est vrai y a un gars en interne qui est une taupe. Ce que l'état de Warzone laisse présager.

De toutes façons, ce n'est pas si important que ça, c'est un truc déjà compilé, et en plus il y a fort à parier que ce n'est pas la version finale. Ce n'est pas comme si c'était le code source en lui même qui était leak. Donc wait n see.

----------


## Gtag

La meilleure façon de contourner la triche c'est d'inclure des techniques de cryptage et d'obfuscation et de clean ton code pour éviter un maximum de faiblesse, c'est un boulot très lourd.

Après les drivers Kernel ça marche pas mal, mais c'est pas non plus la panacée.

Le mieux c'est de rendre la vie des cheat-makers impossible et de les empêcher d'en faire un business, ce qui a pas mal explosé ces trois dernières années.

Ou alors tu as l'approche décentralisée qui consiste à exécuter un maximum de chose côté serveur, ce qui laisse peu de possibilités de triche, mais pour les FPS, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit techniquement viable aujourd'hui.

----------


## Gero

Après ça peut etre aussi un honeypot, le leak est intentionnel, avec un faux driver avec des failles connues, ce qui permet aux devs d'instaurer des techniques de détections d'exploitations de ces failles pour ban.

----------


## Croaker

> RESETERA
> 
> Pas mal de réactions sur le forum en question pour signaler que 1) les modérateurs ne sont pas payés malgré la thunasse amassée par le site (et je ne parle pas de la vente mais des revenus annuels), et 2) que ceux qui font la valeur du forum, *les utilisateurs, ont bien bossé gratuitement pour que le proprio puisse encaisser la maille.*
> 
> Quelle surprise.


Bonjour, je n'ai pas reçu le dernier chèque pour CPC, c'est quoi l'adresse pour se plaindre.  ::ninja:: 

(Le vrai truc génant dans cette news, c'est que les "vrais" employés, côté tech/réseau/etc sont renvoyés de débrouiller tout seul avec le nouveau taulier pour savoir s'ils ont encore du boulot).

----------


## Shep1

> L'adresse MAC peut souvent se changer, mais ça dépend du matos. Faut un truc du calibre de TPM, et encore…
> C'est de la course à l'armement, comme les histoires de DRM.


Ok merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après ça peut etre aussi un honeypot, le leak est intentionnel, avec un faux driver avec des failles connues, ce qui permet aux devs d'instaurer des techniques de détections d'exploitations de ces failles pour ban.


Ah ouai pas con. Et ça on en saura probablement jamais rien !

----------


## Tahia

> On ne le répétera jamais assez.


Que c'est faux en effet, Git Gudd  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai bien vu avec le leak de Twitch que vous aimiez les classements : voici celui des sites de jeux vidéo  ::ninja:: 

https://www.afjv.com/news/10741_clas...tobre-2021.htm



Doom, partout, tout le temps, épisode 98367 : *Doom* sur Twitter. Pas déconnant de le retrouver dans ce qui s'approche le plus de l'enfer sur Terre  ::ninja:: 

https://www.thegamer.com/doom-now-runs-on-twitter/



Cette mise à jour de *Deathloop* met une balle dans la nuque au stuttering... et ajoute le support du DLSS.

https://bethesda.net/en/article/5PwY...-now-available



*My Beautiful Paper Smile*, jeu creepyflippant, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1036700






*Torchlight* fête ses 12 ans. Comment ça tout le monde s'en fout entre Diablo II Resurrected et Diablo IV ?






Le *3ème festival La Science Entre En Jeu* aura lieu du 22 au 26 octobre. Il sera en deux parties : tout d'abord une *Scientific Game Jam* thème "Histoire et Géographie", avec une certaine* Julie Le Baron* dans le jury, ça vous dit quelque chose ? Sinon, peut-être que vous connaissez Seldell ?  ::ninja:: 

Ensuite, un *colloque Science et Jeux*.

Le tout organisé notamment par le dev de Abyss Crew.

http://lascienceentreenjeu.fr/





*Spire of Sorcery*, RPG, tour par tour, par Charlie Oscar, auteurs de l'excellent *Gremlins Inc.*, sortira en Early Access le 21 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...re_of_Sorcery/

----------


## Louck

> Ou alors tu as l'approche décentralisée qui consiste à exécuter un maximum de chose côté serveur, ce qui laisse peu de possibilités de triche, mais pour les FPS, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit techniquement viable aujourd'hui.


C'est techniquement possible, mais ca rendrait le jeu moins fluide côté joueurs (à cause de la correction serveur). C'est encore pire lorsque le jeu utilise pleinement un moteur physique (genre Fall Guys).
Il existe des méthodes pour "lisser" le mouvement des joueurs, pour limiter les saccades. Mais ouai, c'est plutôt compliqué et personne n'a trouvé de bonne solution à ce sujet.

----------


## Ruvon

Tzeentch, *Total War Warhammer III*, agrougrou.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Je viens de voir le tarif pour l'abonnement Switch Online qui donne accès aux jeux 64, Genesis et au dlc d'ACNH(accès qui ne dure que tant que vous êtes abonnés je suppose?).L'accès coûte 39,99 euros en version individuelle annuelle et 69 en version familiale.Il ne semble pas y avoir de formule mensuelle pour cet abonnement haut de gamme.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050843747.html

----------


## Nono

> *Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2* n'est pas passé loin de se prendre un pieu dans le coeur, se faire couper la tête et être exposé à midi sur la place du village, au moment où Hardsuit Labs s'est fait prestement foutre dehors du projet. Mais Paradox, entre deux scandales d'environnement de travail toxique, a finalement décidé de lui laisser une chance.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...radox-reveals/


Par contre, ils ne disent toujours pas qui remplace Hardsuit. Tous ces non-dits en disent long.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est techniquement possible, mais ca rendrait le jeu moins fluide côté joueurs (à cause de la correction serveur). C'est encore pire lorsque le jeu utilise pleinement un moteur physique (genre Fall Guys).
> Il existe des méthodes pour "lisser" le mouvement des joueurs, pour limiter les saccades. Mais ouai, c'est plutôt compliqué et personne n'a trouvé de bonne solution à ce sujet.


Ça dépend ce que tu mets côté serveur. Quand tu vois sur BF ou CoD que des mecs peuvent faire la toupie pendant plusieurs parties de suite en enchaînant que des headshots à une fréquence de dingue, tu te dis qu’il y a quand même une sacrée marge de progression possible avant d’aller perturber la fluidité du jeu chez les clients.

Et bien évidemment que ça ne concerne que les tricheurs les plus évidents sauf que ce sont ceux qui nuisent le plus. J’ai lâché CoD pour cette raison. Quand il y a tellement de tricheurs que tu te retrouves avec 3 mecs qui font la toupie dans la même partie, ça ne sert à rien.

----------


## 564.3

À force de devoir tuner son bot pour être meilleur que les bots des autres, à un moment vaut mieux jouer à Galdiabots, c'est plus user friendly et c'est fait pour  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Valve*, pourtant pas connu pour être regardant sur le contenu de Steam, change ses règles et vire les jeux à *NFT* et à *cryptomonnaie*. C'est en tout cas ce que nous dit *Age of Rust*, un jeu basé là-dessus.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-and-nft-games

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...fts-from-steam







On peut s'inscrire pour la beta de *Distant Worlds 2*, la suite de l'extraordinaire 4X spatial.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tant_Worlds_2/

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/dista...-beta-sign-up/






> Tzeentch, *Total War Warhammer III*, agrougrou.


Plus d'infos ici :

https://www.totalwar.com/blog/total-...ign-mechanics/



Trailer pour *Crysis Remastered Trilogy* sorti aujourd'hui.






*Team Kaiju*, un nouveau studio américain mais 100% Tencent.

https://www.kaiju.gg

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...nch-team-kaiju



*Raga* est annoncé sur Steam. Ce n'est pas le retour de Sean Paul, mais bien un RTS 100% PlayWay qui a l'air... heu... tout pourri.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1756410/Raga/






L'OST de *Jett: The Far Shore* est dispo sur Bandcamp et autres sites de streaming.

https://scntfc.bandcamp.com/album/jett-the-far-shore






*Dying Light: Hellraid* est un DLC fantasy qui coûte des brouzoufs pour Dying Light, dont le dernier patch ajoute de la magie.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...20277795239604






Ça faisait longtemps qu'*Epic* n'avait pas balancé de la thune par wagon pour augmenter ses statistiques de clients sur l'*EGS*.

----------


## Erkin_

21/06/2022.

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens tiens, *Rockstar* a ajouté des entrées sur Steam...

On dirait *GTA3*, *Vice City* et *San Andreas* sur Unreal Engine... mais qu'est-ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire...  ::ninja:: 





Et qui offre 10 balles sur son store pour l'achat de la trilogie GTA  ::ninja:: 



D'ailleurs, les configs recommandées pour la dite trilogie (Unreal Engine, 16 gigas de RAM, c'est raccord) :







Tiens, une nouvelle page Steam... pour *Gotham Knights*  ::ninja:: 





Annonce de *Propnight*, du Dead by Daylight-like.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1549180/Propnight/




Par les mêmes qui font *The Day Before*, dont la date de sortie est tombée : 21 juin 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Day_Before/




> 21/06/2022.


Ah ben voilà.



*SkaterXL* sur *SteamDeck*.







La *FIFA*, toujours aussi gourmande, cherche à diversifier ses partenaires dans le jeu vidéo et l'esport.

----------


## Zodex

> *Dying Light: Hellraid* est un mod fantasy pour Dying Light, dont le dernier patch ajoute de la magie.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/news/...20277795239604
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nteuqk2MPaE


En fait c'est pas du tout un mod *Hellraid*, c'est un simple DLC payant développé par Techland.  :X1:

----------


## Ruvon

> En fait c'est pas du tout un mod *Hellraid*, c'est un simple DLC payant développé par Techland.


M'enfin qu'est-ce que j'ai lu  ::huh::  Je corrige, merci  :;):

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Où des développeurs expliquent pourquoi le multijoueur à 4, c'est mieux :

https://www.polygon.com/22722365/fou...craft-dungeons

Le jeu d'horreur low poly *Chasing Static* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lo-...orror-puzzling




Voici les configurations requises pour *GTA Trilogy: The Definitive Edition* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/gta-t...etails-leaked/

Présentation de l'extension Scourge pour *Path Of Exile* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...nsion-revealed




Un bug fait cracher *Metroid Dread*. Nintendo travaille à un patch, et donne un moyen de l'éviter en attendant :

https://www.gameinformer.com/psa/202...ow-to-avoid-it
https://gamerant.com/metroid-dread-g...or-fix-coming/

Valve bannit l'utilisation de NFT ou de la blockchain dans *Steam*. Y a des gens qui pleurent parce que boubou, ouin-ouin, on peut arnaquer les gens tranquilles :

https://www.thegamer.com/valve-bans-nft-games/





Un jeu *Goldorak* est en préparation chez Microids :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/goldorak-le...tou-126332.htm

*Twitch* s'excuse pour le "petit" piratage d'il y a quelques jours, mais certifie que les mots de passes n'ont pas été piratés :

https://www.gamesradar.com/twitch-le...ach-confirmed/

Vos personnage vont pouvoir se couvrir de plaies dans le prochain patch de *Baldur's Gate 3* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/baldurs-g...d-and-bruised/

*Dying Light* premier du nom va avoir droit à une sortie en versions améliorées sur les consoles de nouvelle génération un jour prochain :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-1-n...xbox-series-x/

Le *mini-frigo XBox Series X* va sortir au prix de 99,99$ :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-series-x-m...-release-date/









LA mise à jour 2.0 pour *Animal Crossing : New Horizons* sera déployée le 5 Novembre, avec plein de trucs ajoutés :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383160.html




Le premier DLC payant du jeu, Happy Home Paradise, sera aussi disponible le 5 Novembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383161.html




*Tencent* a financé la création du studio Team Kaiju, pour faire dans le FPS AAA :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050843753.html

Connaissez-vous Tzeentch ? Il a un petit rôle dans *Total War: Warhammer 3* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-wa...tion-tzeentch/




Le manque de minimap dans *New World* les ennuyait ... Deux joueurs en ont intégré une :

https://www.pcgamer.com/annoyed-with...ilt-their-own/

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques petites pages Steam tout juste sorties du four.



*Erra: Exordium*, du dieselpunk en pixel art.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Erra_Exordium/







*Green Hell VR*, le jeu de survie dans la jungle en immersion totale.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Green_Hell_VR/






*Whisky Bottler*, le jeu pour Ron Swanson. S'il était polonais.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hisky_Bottler/



*Creepy Tale 3: Ingrid Penance*, 3ème épisode de cette série de point&click.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ngrid_Penance/

----------


## Higgins

45 Gigas les remasters GTA? Ca me parait délirant, ou alors c'est des remakes plus conséquents que prévu.

----------


## KOUB

*A Little Golf Journey*, dont la philosophie tient dans le titre, est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-little-golf-journey/




*8-Bit Adventures 2* sortira sur toutes les consoles en plus du PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/8...050843733.html

Le *Nintendo Switch Online + Pack*, qui rajoute les jeux Mega Drive et N64 coutera 39.99 euros l'année. La manette N64 sera vendue 49.99 euros :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...s-aussi-387586



Nouvelle mise à jour pour le DLC *Dying Light: Hellraid* :

https://nofrag.com/dying-light-hellr...e-mise-a-jour/




Le développement du battle-royale free-to-play *Ring of Elysium* est stoppé par son équipe :

https://nofrag.com/ring-of-elysium-a...developpement/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...79187379716940

La traduction anglaise par les fans de GeoFront de *Ys vs. Trails in the Sky: Alternative Saga Geofront* sortira le 16 Octobre :

https://noisypixel.net/ys-vs-trails-...tch-this-week/




Le *Z Event 2021* aura lieu du 29 au 31 Octobre et sera au bénéfice d'Action contre la Faim. Un concert sera organisé le 28 Octobre :

https://www.actugaming.net/zevent-20...ctobre-440367/



Des fans travaillent à un remaster de *Banjo-Kazooie* :

https://gamerant.com/banjokazooie-fa...in-recreation/




Mise à jour 1.1 pour le jeu de la bagarre *Guilty Gear Strive* :

https://gamerant.com/guilty-gear-str...h-110-changes/

*Madden NFL 22* remplace Jon Gruden suite aux fuites de ses e-mails bien peu polis envers les minorités :

https://www.destructoid.com/madden-n...-coach-update/





Le mot "Pizza" partout dans le méga-leak de *Twitch* correspond à la réponse du service de streaming à un piratage de 2014, nommée “Urgent Pizza” :

https://kotaku.com/heres-why-twitchs...ith-1847867243

*Blizzard* recrute pour un RPG - FPS en monde ouvert :

https://www.gamesradar.com/blizzard-...-like-fallout/

*Doom* tourne sur le concentré de haine qu'est Twitter :

https://www.thegamer.com/doom-now-runs-on-twitter/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Dragon Age 4* ne sortira pas sur les consoles d'ancienne génération :

https://www.thegamer.com/dragon-age-...ease-next-gen/

Capcom va annoncer des trucs concernant *Resident Evil* entre le 21 et le 29 Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/capcom-resi...ary-halloween/



La présentation du casque VR *HTC VIVE FLOW* s'est faite en collant le casque dans des photos iStock :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...tos-stock.html

*The Invincible*, le jeu de science-fiction par des anciens de CD Project Red, voit sa sortie décalée à 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...teaser-trailer

----------


## Ruvon

> 45 Gigas les remasters GTA? Ca me parait délirant, ou alors c'est des remakes plus conséquents que prévu.


Tout porte à croire qu'ils sont remasterisés sur Unreal Engine (voir le tweet que j'ai posté plus haut sur les noms des jeux ajoutés sur Steam par Rockstar), vu la taille des jeux et la gourmandise du moteur, 45 gigots c'est pas impossible.

----------


## 564.3

> 45 Gigas les remasters GTA? Ca me parait délirant, ou alors c'est des remakes plus conséquents que prévu.


Mouais ce n'est pas un gage de qualité, ils peuvent torcher ça en bourrant des grosses textures améliorées par des algos magiques façon CSI.
J'espère un vrai dépoussiérage en profondeur, mais on verra… C'est pas des rigolos non plus.

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour le rétro-FPS *Into the Pit*, qui sort le 19 Octobre sur PC et XBox One :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/into...erview-trailer




Le contenu du premier DLC pour le jeu de stratégie de combats de robots géants *Super Robot Wars 30* comprendra des trucs. Une démo jouable est disponible en orient sur PS4 et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/supe...ps4-and-switch




Le rail-shooter *Dimension Tripper Neptune: TOP NEP* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/nept...nounced-for-pc

*Bandai Namco* a annoncé la création de GYAAR Studio pour sortir des jeux indé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/band...l-gyaar-studio

Promis-juré, le nouveau système anti-triche RICOCHET pour *Kalof* ne regardera pas vos fichiers persos. C'est Activision qui le dit :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...at-your-files/

Et le code de *RICOCHET* donc, aurait déjà été fuité à des développeurs de cheats :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/call-...at-developers/

8 minutes de gameplay pour *Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy*, qui sort le 26 Octobre :




Le jeu de gestion de colonie spatiale *InfraSpace* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/inf...ale-logistique




Le jeu de plateformes *Blast Brigade vs. the Evil Legion of Dr. Cread* est aussi disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bla...-theme-espions

----------


## KOUB

Le JRPG minimaliste *Dungeon Encounters* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dun...rs-in-dungeons




Les problèmes de serveurs de *Diablo 2 Resurrected* viennent de morceaux de code qui ont 20 ans, mais aussi des vils joueurs, qui enchainent les parties :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dia...ayer-behaviour

*Crysis 2 & 3 Remastered* sont sortis aujourd'hui, ce qui permet donc d'avoir la trilogie :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cry...-maximum-shiny




Pour les artistes et les développeurs ayant travaillé sur *Metroid Dread* et ne se retrouvant pas crédité, bah fallait être là pendant 25% de la durée du développement et pis c'est tout. Et niquez-vous bien avec vos CV qui ne peuvent être vérifiés :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...out-of-credits

Amazon a annoncé que des milliers de clés de comptes pour *New World* vont être supprimées pour botting :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-in-new-world

La première grosse mise à jour pour *Deathloop* a été déployée :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-available-now

Ouaaaais ... des crypto-licornes en NFT ... Merveilleux :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/15/l...with-egg-nfts/

Le premier jeu vidéo d'arcade (dans un but de gagner des sous) a été présenté le 15 octobre 1971 ... Et donc les jeux d'arcade ont 50 ans :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-48001.html

Et en bonus dans l'article, un lien vers un documentaire déterminant quel était le premier jeu vidéo :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-48001.html




Pour répondre aux joueurs râlant sur l'ajout de boost d'XP payants après avoir ralenti la progression dans *Marvel’s Avengers* ... Crystal Dynamics mis en vente une nouvelle série de microtransactions dans le même genre. Je suis sûr que ça va bien se passer :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=30a0e06a5333

Les employés de *Paizo*, connu pour la licence Pathfinder, ont annoncé la création d'un syndicat :

https://kotaku.com/the-people-who-ma...rpg-1847866142

Bon ... pas de commentaire alors ... Heu ... Voilà :

https://www.pcgamer.com/finish-the-f...ond-necklaces/

----------


## Ruvon

> La *FIFA*, toujours aussi gourmande, cherche à diversifier ses partenaires dans le jeu vidéo et l'esport.


Le tweet vient de l'homme à la tête de GameIndustry.biz. Voilà l'article plus complet sur le sujet :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...e-license-deal

----------


## Ruvon

Des jeux sur *SteamDeck*.




*Sable*




*Psychonauts 2
*



*Devil May Cry 5
*



*Riven: The Sequel to Myst
*

----------


## Ruvon

> *Valve*, pourtant pas connu pour être regardant sur le contenu de Steam, change ses règles et vire les jeux à *NFT* et à *cryptomonnaie*. C'est en tout cas ce que nous dit *Age of Rust*, un jeu basé là-dessus.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-and-nft-games
> 
> https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...fts-from-steam


La réponse du mort de faim ne s'est pas faite attendre. Epic répond à The Verge qu'ils sont ouverts aux jeux à blockchain / crypto / NFT sur l'EGS. Pour Fortnite, ils n'en veulent pas, mais visiblement sur leur store, c'est open.

https://www.theverge.com/2021/10/15/...ency-nft-games

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est pas des rigolos non plus.


Oh si un peu quand même.

----------


## cooly08

> La réponse du mort de faim ne s'est pas faite attendre. Epic répond à The Verge qu'ils sont ouverts aux jeux à blockchain / crypto / NFT sur l'EGS. Pour Fortnite, ils n'en veulent pas, mais visiblement sur leur store, c'est open.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2021/10/15/...ency-nft-games


Encore une raison de plus de préférer Valve à Epic. Et ce n'était pas nécessaire.

----------


## Spawn

> Encore une raison de plus de préférer Valve à Epic. *Et ce n'était pas nécessaire*.


Oh que non.

----------


## Flad

Alors c'est toujours aussi sympa d'avoir toutes ces news, par contre en ADSL, ça devient l'enfer pour charger les pages...

----------


## Baalim

> En fait c'est pas du tout un mod *Hellraid*, c'est un simple DLC payant développé par Techland.


Et avant ça, un projet de jeu avorté par techland.

----------


## Ruvon

> Encore une raison de plus de préférer Valve à Epic. Et ce n'était pas nécessaire.


Le tweet de Sweeney sur le sujet.





Une réponse pas gentille du dev de Dusk.





Sur un tout autre sujet, les dates des soldes Steam d'Halloween : du 28/10 au 1/11.






> Et avant ça, un projet de jeu avorté par techland.


Et encore avant ça, ça devait être un mod pour Dead Island. La boucle est bouclée  :X1: 

https://www.polygon.com/2014/4/30/56...eo-dead-island

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vivement que Valve bannisse les 90% de jeux pourris de son Store pour voir si Tim les accueille  ::lol::

----------


## 564.3

> Oh si un peu quand même.


Ah pour moi Rockstar fait de la qualité. C'est parfois un peu buggé comme tous les jeux open world, mais dans le top niveau.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le tweet de Sweeney sur le sujet.


Tim a tendance à troller et dire n'importe quoi, mais pour le coup Steam fait un peu trop du carpet bombing.
Même si c'est bien de virer les blockchains basées sur du POW, faudrait pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain. D'un autre coté je n'ai pas vu d'implémentation du POS à grande échelle.
Si c'est pour se retrouver avec une DB "décentralisée" avec un controle centralisé (genre l'éditeur du jeu), ça n'a plus beaucoup d'intérêt d'utiliser cette techno.
Bref les conditions coté Steam paraissent brutales, mais s'affineront probablement selon l'évolution technologique.

----------


## Erkin_

> Des jeux sur *SteamDeck*.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Même si c'est bien de virer les blockchains basées sur du POW, faudrait pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain. D'un autre coté je n'ai pas vu d'implémentation du POS à grande échelle..


Mouif le Proof of Stake c'est du pur green washing.

----------


## Ruvon

*Sur Ricochet :*




> Après ça peut etre aussi un honeypot, le leak est intentionnel, avec un faux driver avec des failles connues, ce qui permet aux devs d'instaurer des techniques de détections d'exploitations de ces failles pour ban.


C'est ce qu'en dit Vice.

https://www.vice.com/en/article/akg5...rt-of-the-plan



Présentation des français sur *Age of Empires IV*.

----------


## 564.3

> Mouif le Proof of Stake c'est du pur green washing.


J'ai du mal à trouver du sens à ton propos. Tu veux dire que tu ne crois pas qu'ils trouveront les bons mécanismes et équilibrage pour avoir un système d'autorité automatiquement décentralisé, et que c'est seulement pour détourner l'attention ?
Sinon il y en a qui font de la blockchain "privé" (pas besoin de proof de quoi que ce soit), c'est à dire utiliser l'algorithme de base comme façon d'enregistrer et signer les données plutôt que diverses alternatives.
Peut-être surtout pour cocher des buzzwords dans leur projet. Ou à décocher, dans le cas de Steam maintenant.

----------


## skyblazer

> Mouif le Proof of Stake c'est du pur green washing.


Pas vraiment. Le Proof of Stake, ça élimine le plus gros soucis de consommation électrique et ça devient assez raisonnable. C'est "seulement" du green washing quand j'entends parler du proof of stake de l'ethereum, qui arrive "bientôt, genre dans 6 mois/1 an" depuis 3 ans pour défendre le côté "pompe à électricité pour créer du vide" qu'est l'ethereum (ou n'importe quelle autre truc en PoW).

----------


## Ruvon

> Tiens, une nouvelle page Steam... pour *Gotham Knights* 
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1634321939


Oh, un trailer pour aller avec :






Tous les sites nous parlent de gameplay d'*Elden Ring* qui a leaké... Alors c'est 27 secondes d'un mec qui fait du tourisme sur un rebord de falaise, le truc le plus palpitant c'est quand il fait fuir deux rapaces. M'enfin ça va faire les gros titres partout, on en est là.

----------


## Ruvon

Encore du gameplay pour *Age of Empires IV* : les français contre les chinois.






On trouve de tout dans *Roblox*. Même ce qu'on n'aimerait pas y trouver.

https://www.wired.com/story/roblox-o...-roman-empire/



Le transfert de perso dans *New World* ? C'est pas encore pour tout de suite.

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-s...ed-by-a-week-/

----------


## Ruvon

Ubisoft a édité un vieux post annonçant *Rainbow Six Extraction*, indiquant une date de sortie au 20 janvier 2022.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-release-date/

https://news.ubisoft.com/fr-fr/artic...-on-january-20



Le playtest est ouvert pour *Black One Blood Brothers* sur Steam (je vous remets le trailer).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lood_Brothers/

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/black...-beta-sign-up/






Vous vous souvenez d'*Aliens: Fireteam Elite* ? Si, ce shooter coop où on tire sur des Aliens. Mais les gens préfèrent les zombies puisqu'ils sont moins de 1000 à y jouer quotidiennement, sept semaines après la sortie.

https://kotaku.com/seven-weeks-after...lay-1847881309

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Des nouvelles de *Dying Light 2 Stay Human*, qui doit sortir le 4 Février sur XBox, PlayStation et PC. Il sera possible de rénover et sécuriser des lieux abandonnés :

https://gamewave.fr/dying-light-2/dy...ux-abandonnes/




La mise à jour de Lundi de *Chivalry 2* rajoute une rapière, un mode battle-royale, et le DLSS :

https://nofrag.com/chivalry-2-une-ra...e-mise-a-jour/





*Propnight*, c'est Dead by Daylight + Prop Hunt. Mouais ... Sortie prévue pour le 30 Novembre sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/propnight-une-vid...t-x-prop-hunt/




*Disney Magical World 2: Enchanted Edition* sortira le 3 Décembre sur Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/disney-ma...peenne-440452/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le leak du nouvel anti-cheat Ricochet de *Kalof* aurait été organisé par les cerveaux d'Activision pour le tester :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...-be-in-danger/

Où ça parle de l'OS de l'*Analogue Pocket*, la console portable rétro qui doit vous permettre de joueur aux jeux Game Boy (original, Color, et Advance), Atari Lynx, et Game Gear. La console, déjà en rupture de stock, devrait commencer à être envoyées en Décembre :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/an.../1100-6497122/

Il semble que non seulement *MercurySteam* ne crédite pas tous les gens ayant travaillé sur Metroid Dread, mais qu'en plus, le management soit assez pourri :

https://www.thegamer.com/metroid-dre...of-punishment/

Valve bannit les jeux à NFT et à Blockchain de Steam, *Epic* annonce les accueillir à bras ouverts sur l'EGS, tout est normal :

https://www.thegamer.com/epic-welcom...es-nft-crypto/

Interview de Naoki Yoshida, le producteur de *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14707...quare-enix.htm

Le MMO de Survie avec des zombies *The Day Before* sortira le 22 Juin 2022 sur PC et les consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...eries-versions




L'éditeur *Aquaplus* a ouvert un site avec un compte à rebours qui doit arriver à zéro le 26 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/aqua...nds-october-26

https://aquaplus.jp/cd/

Le mod Call of Duty Rio, pour *Kalof 4 : Modern Wafare* est disponible. Oui, il n'y a pas que le nouveau kalof annuel dans la vie :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/call-...-for-download/

----------


## KOUB

CantEven, speedrunner de *Portal*, explique ses bidouilles à de développeurs de Valve :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/por...lve-developers




EA ne voulant pas payer 250 millions de dollars par an, la FIFA pense vraiment que plusieurs jeux vidéo devraient se partager les licences du football :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ing-all-rights

La compagnie qui vendait des plaques de *PS5* customisées et provoquait Sony en les encourageant à les poursuivre ... ne vends plus ses produits problématiques après avoir reçu une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Sony :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ed-to-sue-them

Le transfert de serveur pour *New World* va être disponible la semaine prochaine, mais toujours sans transfert de région :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=51258c217f3e

La prochaine grosse mise à jour de *Minecraft* se nommera The Wild et sera déployée en 2022 ... Avec des grenouilles ! Et de la boue ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecrafts-n...date-out-2022/
https://kotaku.com/minecraft-announc...ild-1847879147

Présentation de la civilisation françaaaaaaise pour *Age of Empires 4*, qui sort le 28 Octobre sur PC :

https://gamerant.com/age-of-empires-...ation-trailer/




Le gros événement de la DC Fandome est évidemment ... la présentation d'un par-3 sur mobiles nommé *DC Heroes & Villains* :

https://www.destructoid.com/dc-heroe...ing-to-mobile/




Non, évidemment, c'était l'annonce de *DC League of Super-Pets: The Adventures of Krypto and Ace* pour le Printemps 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/dc-leagu...-announcement/




*Compulsion Games* (We Happy Few) travaille sur un jeu narratif à la 3ème personne et a engagé pas mal de monde dans ce but :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-player-game/

Les développeurs de *Blue Box*, qui ne travaillent pas sur un jeu Silent Hill avec Hideo Kojima en dépit des diverses théories du complot, reçoivent des menaces de mort :

https://www.thegamer.com/blue-box-ga...death-threats/





Du gameplay pour *Dragon Quest X Offline*, qui doit sortir le 26 Février 2022 sur PC, PlayStation et Switch au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/drag...first-gameplay

----------


## KOUB

Voici les configurations requises pour *Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy* ... Et il faudra 150 Go de place sur votre disque dur :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/marve...rd-disk-space/

25 secondes de gameplay d'*Elden Ring*, qui doit sortir le 21 Janvier 2022, qui ont fuité :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...om-elden-ring/




Du gameplay pour l'action RPG *Project M* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rpg-project-m/




Il semble possible que les futurs CPU d'*Intel*, les Alder Lake, fassent merdouiller sévèrement divers DRM :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/intel...ith-some-drms/

Le prochain personnage de *Dota 2* sera Marci ... Le personnage de l'animé Dota: Dragon's Blood, disponible sur Netflix :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dot...ns-blood-anime




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Gotham Knights* où Batman est mort, vrai de vrai. Et du gameplay en plus :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-court-of-owls

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...justice-league




*Minecraft Dungeons* est parti pour se développer dans le modèle des battle-pass saisonniers :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nd-battle-pass

Il semble qu'Ubisoft ait leaké tout seul la date de sortie de *Rainbow Six Extraction*, c'est à dire le 20 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-release-date

Des pauses animées font crasher *Apex Legends*. Un fix doit être déployé la semaine prochaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-crashing-bug





Ça se passe bien pour le mode multijoueur de *Diablo 2 Resurrected*, avec des files d'attente ajoutées un mois après la sortie et une quasi impossibilité de jouer sur consoles :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383192.html

Le jeu coop *Operation: Tango* a reçu du contenu gratuit :

https://nofrag.com/un-dlc-gratuit-pour-operation-tango/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que la 9ème génération de *Pokémons* pointe le bout de son nez l'année prochaine :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-gen-9-release-date-2022/

Le JRPG *Tales of Arise* se la pète un peu niveau réception critique :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ta...nes-critiques/




Quelque chose en rapport avec *Fable* demain. Probablement. Peut-être :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/de...le-des-demain/

Ha bah tiens, le *Nintendo Online* qui casse deux fois pendant un tournoi de Smash Bros. C'est pas comme s'il existait des moyens développés par des fans pour améliorer le machin ... Ha mais oui, c'est expressément interdit par Nintendo :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendos-v...open-internet/

Interview de Stéphane Paquet, le CEO de Montréal International, pour savoir pourquoi la ville attire les studios de développement de jeux vidéo. Je spoile, c'est à cause des réductions d'impôts :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/17/w...emote-working/

Il semble aussi que les studios de développement recrutent de plus en plus en travail à distance :

https://gamerant.com/video-game-deve...-remote-roles/

La modification de la fiscalité des *cryptomonnaies* (et donc des NFT) avance pour la France :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/745612...omonnaies.html

----------


## Spawn

> Tous les sites nous parlent de gameplay d'*Elden Ring* qui a leaké... Alors c'est 27 secondes d'un mec qui fait du tourisme sur un rebord de falaise, le truc le plus palpitant c'est quand il fait fuir deux rapaces. M'enfin ça va faire les gros titres partout, on en est là.


On peut voir que c'est toujours aussi moche  :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et les animations sont toujours aussi réussies  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Spawn

Alors là non, les animations ont toujours été excellentes dans Dark Souls.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ouai peut-être mais là l'animation du saut est franchement ratée.

----------


## Gero

Ca va être le meilleur jeu de 2022 et les rageux ragerons  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Et puis le temps de réaction des aigles pour fuir quand le perso s'approche est trop en retard, c'est pas très cohérent!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca va être le meilleur jeu de 2022 et les rageux ragerons


Faut payer tes divinations ou tu nous l'offres celle-là?  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

L'intérêt de 27 secondes de rien dans un jeu très loin d'être prêt à sortir m'échappe, mais je savais que ça vous ferait parler  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ca va être le meilleur jeu de 2022 et les rageux ragerons


ça j'en doute pas !



> L'intérêt de 27 secondes de rien dans un jeu très loin d'être prêt à sortir m'échappe, mais je savais que ça vous ferait parler


C'est la spécialité du forum de parler sur du vide

----------


## Franky Mikey

> L'intérêt de 27 secondes de rien dans un jeu très loin d'être prêt à sortir m'échappe


Et vous êtes tout de même deux à l'avoir posté, comme si c'était une info ayant quelconque valeur.  ::unsure::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est la spécialité du forum de parler sur du vide


Je ne vais pas vous jeter la pierre, c'est quand même moi qui l'ai posté  ::P:  même si je m'attendais à des réactions dès hier, vous avez attendu plus de 24h pour en parler  ::P: 




> Et vous êtes tout de même deux à l'avoir posté, comme si c'était une info ayant quelconque valeur.


A la base je postais le trailer de Gotham Nights quand je suis tombé dessus, et je pensais que l'absence de réaction hier mettait tout le monde d'accord sur l'intérêt du truc.

Après on ne sait jamais quelle info va faire réagir ou intéresser les gens... quant aux doublons, ça...

----------


## Spawn

> ça j'en doute pas !
> 
> 
> C'est la spécialité du forum d'internet de parler sur du vide


 :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

C'est pas la teuf chez Atari ; ils s'attendaient déjà à des pertes mais le dernier compte-rendu annonce des résultats encore moins bons que prévu.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050843771.html

Le document officiel : http://news.calyptus.net/wp-content/...21-VFR-DEF.pdf

La conclusion #onabesoindesous :



> La Société a procédé à une revue spécifique de son risque de liquidité et elle considère que le besoin en fonds de roulement lié à la montée en charge de la production de l’Atari VCS, et le développement de la nouvelle stratégie de la division jeux vidéo nécessiteront un recours à un financement externe ou à un appel au marché dont la forme est actuellement à l’étude.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Poy poy,
> 
> Il semble que non seulement *MercurySteam* ne crédite pas tous les gens ayant travaillé sur Metroid Dread, mais qu'en plus, le management soit assez pourri :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/metroid-dre...of-punishment/


Sans commenter le fond, cet article, c'est le degré zéro du journalisme : sourcé uniquement par une traduction Google d'un site espagnol, pas de vérif', pas de demande de commentaire au studio mis en cause… bref, au mieux, du colportage approximatif, exclusivement à charge. Cerise sur le gâteau, un lien acrobatique avec un Metroid développé _par un autre studio_, il y a... *vingt ans*, et de conclure avec brio sur sa lancée : "avec toute cette négativité, ça devient difficile de recommander le jeu."  :WTF:  ::XD:: 

Le sujet des conditions de travail dans l'industrie du JV mérite mieux que ça.

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, *Salt and Sacrifice* sera en exclu sur l'EGS.

----------


## pesos

*Elden Ring* repoussé d'un mois, il sortira finalement le 25 février :





Vous pouvez vous inscrire au network test ici (seulement pour consoles).

----------


## Maximelene

> *Elden Ring* repoussé d'un mois, il sortira finalement le 25 février

----------


## banditbandit

> Le tweet vient de l'homme à la tête de GameIndustry.biz. Voilà l'article plus complet sur le sujet :
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...e-license-deal


Alors que l'homme à la tête de GameBourg.zik aurait publié ceci :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Elden Ring* repoussé d'un mois, il sortira finalement le 25 février :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vous pouvez vous inscrire au network test ici (seulement pour consoles).


Ah zut désolé, j'ai critiqué l'animation de saut, du coup ils sont obligés de décaler la sortie pour l'améliorer  ::ninja:: 
Trop de pouvoir sur ce forum je vous dis...

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le prochain héros d'*Apex Legends* sera Ash :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...l-2-throwback/




La liste de streameurs "à ne pas bannir" révélée par le titanesque leak de *Twitch* aurait plus de 5 ans :

https://kotaku.com/report-yes-twitch...ist-1847884492

La *PS5* est la console la plus vendue ce mois-ci aux USA. Cela faisait 33 mois que c'était la Switch :

https://kotaku.com/playstation-5-end...lli-1847885112

La version de l'anti-cheat *Ricochet* est une ancienne version fournie à des testeurs. Et autres infos sur le fonctionnement du bidule :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...en-to-testers/





Vous le savez tous et beaucoup d'entre vous sont déçus ... *Green Hell VR* est reporté à 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/green-hell-vr-repousse-a-2022/

La sortie d'*Elden Ring* est retardée au 25 Février 2022 au lieu du 21 Janvier. Heureusement que Noël Malware a Lost Judgment pour s'occuper jusque là. Les tests en réseau fermé commenceront le 12 Novembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-in-november/
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/elde...ns-november-12

*Just Dance 2022* sera compatible avec les caméras des consoles d'ancienne génération mais pas avec les nouvelles :

https://www.thegamer.com/just-dance-...ct-ps4-camera/

*Salt and Sacrifice*, prévu pour le premier trimestre 2022, sera une exclusivité Epic Game Store sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/salt...ic-games-store




*Oddworld: Soulstorm Enhanced Edition* sortira sur l'Epic Game Store en Novembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/oddwo...this-november/

Où les développeurs de *Cloud Gardens* parlent de créer un simulateur de jardinage post-apo. Plus ou moins :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-Cloud-Gardens

FIFA 22 se vend très bien ... Mais *Far Cry 6* fait beaucoup moins bien que Far Cry 5 :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...k-boxed-charts

Après le mélange entre Halo et Portal, voici le mélange entre Fez et Portal, *Feztal*, gratuit sur itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fez-and-port...t-free-mashup/




*Atari* n'est donc pas renfloué avec les ventes de VCS, ni avec les hôtels, et cherche donc des financements :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050843771.html

L'easter egg de la chambre des développeurs de *Final Fantasy 4* n'est plus dans le remaster parce qu'il fallait avoir l'autorisation des développeurs originaux :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-4...emoved-reason/

Un glitch permet de devenir invincible dans *New World* :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-invin...ting-the-game/

10 jeux quittent le Game Pass le 31 Octobre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/xb...e-fin-octobre/

*Aliens: Fireteam Elite* est passé de 10.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam le 23 Août, jour de sa sortie à 800 aujourd'hui. Aoutch :

https://kotaku.com/seven-weeks-after...lay-1847881309

L'artiste du pixel de Namco, *Hiroshi ‘Mr Dotman’ Ono*, est décédé :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-ono-has-died/

Il devrait y avoir des nouvelles de *Payday 3* cette semaine pour fêter les 10 ans de PayDay :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pa.../1100-6497118/

C'est la Team Spirit qui a remporté l'International 2021 de *Dota 2* :

https://www.thegamer.com/team-spirit...national-2021/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le bug qui faisait s'installer des versions PS4 de jeux PS5 sur votre console toute neuve en rupture de stock partout ou presque, serait revenu :

https://www.thegamer.com/ps5-ps4-installation-bug/

Présentation des deux persos fournis gratuitement dans une mise à jour de *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/demo...d-rui-trailers

----------


## KOUB

C'est donc le "Allay" qui intégrera le bestiaire de *Minecraft* :

https://www.thegamer.com/allay-vote-...live-next-mob/




Le jeu d'aventures dans les années 80 *The Kids We Were: Complete Edition* sortira le 26 Janvier 2022 sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...-for-switch-pc




Le jeu d'action *Critadel* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cri...losif-se-lance




Le jeu d'esquive rythmique *Soundodger 2* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sou...squive-musique




Hé ben non, XBox allait pas parler de *Fable* ... Tssss ... Ils s'excusent quand même de "l'incompréhension" :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/oh-...ay-was-nothing
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ng-fable-news/





*Hideo Kojima* fait des paires de lunettes de soleil très très moches :

https://www.thegamer.com/hideo-kojim...nding-glasses/





La direction générale de la concurrence, de la consommation et de la répression des fraudes (DGCCRF) a testé 129 produits provenant de 10 marketplaces. 3 produits sur 10 sont non-conformes et dangereux :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/e-commerc...anomalies.html

Une fan de *Stardew Valley* recrée toutes les recettes du jeu sur TikTok, ce qui est beaucoup plus intéressant que le TikTok moyen :

https://www.gamesradar.com/this-star...ame-on-tiktok/

La *Chine* ne mine officiellement plus de Cryptomonnaies :

https://www.pcgamer.com/china-record...rate-activity/

*Facebook* veut recruter 10.000 personnes pour travailler sur son metaverse :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14771...-metaverse.htm

L'IA de modération de *Facebook* confondait les vidéos de fusillade avec des vidéos de lavage de voiture ... :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...nd-car-washes/

----------


## Erkin_

Exclusive: Here's how you'll know which games will run on Valve's Steam Deck | Rock Paper Shotgun

----------


## Kriegor

Le truc qui sert totalement à rien vu que : https://gamerant.com/valve-hasnt-fou...un-steam-deck/

----------


## Cwningen

On passe de "On n'a rien trouvé qui ne marche pas" à "On a trouvé des jeux qui marchent", c'est un progrès.

----------


## Greensun97

> On passe de "On n'a rien trouvé qui ne marche pas" à "On a trouvé des jeux qui marchent", c'est un progrès.


Prochaine étape "Alors, le jeu marche mais en 720p low 30 fps et ça drop à 6" ::trollface::

----------


## mithrandir3

> L'IA de modération de *Facebook* confondait les vidéos de fusillade avec des vidéos de lavage de voiture ... :
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...nd-car-washes/


Et par ailleurs, ces clowns sont incapables de repérer les vraies vidéos de violence, selon des documents internes de la pieuvre:



> The posts removed by AI tools only accounted for 3–5 percent of views of hate speech and 0.6 percent of views of violence and incitement.


Le problème c'est que le marketing délirant sur les algos d'IA a convaincu tout le monde que c'était super et que ça marchait dans tous les cas (y compris les décideurs), alors que c'est très loin d'être le cas. Et pas que pour des problèmes de puissance de calcul.

Pour info, le modèle de language utilisé par Google pour ses recherches ne voit quasiment jamais les négations, ce qui peut poser de gros problèmes si l'utilisateur se fie à la synthèse du moteur de recherche sur des trucs médicaux par exemple. Et c'est le cas depuis des années et n'a jamais été corrigé, problablement parce qu'ils ne savent pas comment le corriger.

----------


## Spawn

> https://c.tenor.com/VIWxOdSDqasAAAAM/no-noo.gif


Ce gif du désespoir  :^_^:

----------


## Azerty

> Le truc qui sert totalement à rien vu que : https://gamerant.com/valve-hasnt-fou...un-steam-deck/


Ouais donc rien à voir. Puisqu'il est ici question de noter la gestion des input, lisibilité des textes, des réglages graphiques etc

----------


## Aza

> Ah zut désolé, j'ai critiqué l'animation de saut, du coup ils sont obligés de décaler la sortie pour l'améliorer 
> Trop de pouvoir sur ce forum je vous dis...


T'es chiant --'

----------


## sosoran

Le discovery mode de Assassin's creed Valhalla devrait sortir demain, gratuitement pour les gens qui ont deja le jeu, 20 euros pour les personnes qui souhaitent l'acheter en stand-alone. Un voyage dans le même univers mais avec d'autres persos dans une aventure non-violente à volonté éducative/historique sur le monde des viking et ce qu'on sait d'eux.

N'ayant pas accroché au jeu d'origine, j'avoue avoir bien hâte.

----------


## Ruvon

*Elden Ring* est repoussé, ça on l'a vu.

Mais la beta fermée arrive, inscrivez-vous avant le 1er novembre. Il est conseillé de sacrifier des articles du Figaro en lisant des tweets de Francis Lalanne pour augmenter ses chances d'être retenu.






*The Dungeon of Naheulbeuk: The Amulet of Chaos* annonce un deuxième DLC : "Splat Jaypak's Arenas"






*Lucas Pope* revient sur *Return of the Obra Dinn*, 3 ans après.






*NoClip* tease un nouvel épisode sur *Death's Door*.






Sortie de The Sacred Fire.

----------


## Ruvon

Les récents *Tomb Raider* a eu une mise à jour pour virer Denuvo. Super, me direz vous.

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/denuv...e-tomb-raider/

Sauf qu'ils en ont profité pour rajouter l'Epic Online Service. Le problème ? Quand on lance le jeu sur Steam sous certaines conditions, impossible de le lancer :




> This occurs under the following conditions...
> 
> 1. You are offline.
> 2. You have blocked any of these:
> > 127.0.0.1 dev.epicgames.com
> > 127.0.0.1 api.epicgames.dev
> > 127.0.0.1 et.epicgames.com
> > 127.0.0.1 et2.epicgames.com
> > 127.0.0.1 udn.epicgames.com
> ...


https://www.resetera.com/threads/the...drm-is.502200/

Bon, ils sont pas complètement débiles, ils ont rollback la mise à jour.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...38539437099888

 :Facepalm: 





Pas sûr que ce soit complètement réglé vu certains messages qui tournent...

Evidemment, des reviews passent en non-recommandé avec un gentil message pour Square Enix au passage.

inb4 les articles indignés sur le "review bombing" d'un jeu qui était jouable offline ou online sans transmission de données vers epicgames.com ou .dev avant, et qui ne l'est plus (enfin qui devrait l'être à nouveau avec le rollback ? mais j'ai pas encore vu confirmation).

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Valve a donc présenté son système pour certifier la compatibilité des jeux avec son *Steam Deck* ... Ils vont donc tester tous les jeux sur Steam ... J'ai comme des images de poubelles, potentiellement en feu, qui me viennent à l'esprit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-is-rev...compatibility/

Le premier chapitre du jeu d'horreur *Poppy Playtime*, nommé A Tight Squeeze, est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-horror-...laying-around/




Le MMO de sports extrêmes *Riders Republic* vous permet de le tester pendant 4 heures de jeu du 21 au 27 Octobre :

https://www.destructoid.com/riders-r...or-four-hours/




Plus de studios ! Plus de studios à acheter ! PLUS ! ... Cela ne vient pas d'Embracer, mais de *XBox* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/xb.../1100-6497178/

Pendant que Kalof et Battlfield semblent galérer niveau gestion de la triche, la technologie anti-triche Vanguard (à ne pas confondre avec le Kalof annuel, qui bosse avec Ricocher lui) de *Valorant* semble donner de très bons résultats :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valorant-che...-all-time-low/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau *Killer Instinct* serait en développement :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-new-kille...n-development/

Le contenu PvE de *New World* est un grind sans fin mal branlé, quand il n'y a pas de bug :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-worlds-...ontent-broken/

*Facebook* compte maintenant les comptes facebook et Instagram comme deux utilisateurs différents ... Histoire de prendre plus d'argent aux annonceurs :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-announc...get-1847886359

*Dead by Daylight* vend un Pinhead en NFT. Personne n'aime ça :

https://kotaku.com/dead-by-daylight-...fts-1847888652

Vladimir Putin a félicité l'équipe russe Team Spirit, pour sa victoire à l'*International de Dota 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/vladimir-put...mpionship-win/

----------


## Ruvon

*Choo-Choo Charles*, le jeu d'horreur avec un train et une araignée, cumule des dizaines de milliers de wishlist sur Steam.



Pourquoi, comment, la *GameDiscoveryCo Newsletter* et *How to Market a Game* ont discuté avec l'auteur et il a fourni des chiffres et des graphiques. Le trailer a été bien travaillé pour attirer l'attention tout comme la capsule ci-dessus, les sites de JV ont relayé, TikTok a remis une couche, l'algo de découverte de Steam a fait son taf.

On approche d'Halloween en plus, ce qui pour un jeu d'horreur n'est pas le pire moment pour faire parler de lui.

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...lity-choo-choo

https://howtomarketagame.com/2021/10...ned-wishlists/

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Ah zut désolé, j'ai critiqué l'animation de saut, du coup ils sont obligés de décaler la sortie pour l'améliorer 
> Trop de pouvoir sur ce forum je vous dis...


Those trees look silly


*January 29th*


And that grass…


*February 12th*


The jumping animation though


*February 25th*

----------


## Ruvon

> Those trees look silly
> 
> 
> *January 29th*
> 
> 
> And that grass…
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a casual gamer and I want to beat the game in less than 20h

*December 21th, 2025*



*DelphyQ*, tactical futuriste en temps réel pausable, sort en Early Access aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1150820/Delphyq/






On est mardi, il est 10h passé, c'est l'heure des Newspeek.










> Les récents *Tomb Raider* a eu une mise à jour pour virer Denuvo. Super, me direz vous.
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/denuv...e-tomb-raider/
> 
> Sauf qu'ils en ont profité pour rajouter l'Epic Online Service. Le problème ? Quand on lance le jeu sur Steam sous certaines conditions, impossible de le lancer :
> 
> https://www.resetera.com/threads/the...drm-is.502200/
> 
> Bon, ils sont pas complètement débiles, ils ont rollback la mise à jour.
> ...


Alors en fait, c'est encore plus débile que prévu. Mais au moins ça se règle facilement.

https://www.pcgamesn.com/shadow-of-t...eam-epic-login




> If you’ve never linked your Steam and Epic accounts, you can launch and play Tomb Raider, Rise of the Tomb Raider, and Shadow of the Tomb Raider through Steam just as you always could.
> 
> If you have previously linked your Steam and Epic accounts, you will get a web browser prompt upon launching any of the three games, asking you to permit Epic access to your online game data.
> 
> If you click cancel on this prompt, you will not be able to reach the title screen of any of the games. But you can unlink your Steam account via your Epic account settings. If you do so, you’ll be able to launch and play the Tomb Raider trilogy just as if you’d never linked accounts in the first place.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Choo-Choo Charles*, le jeu d'horreur avec un train et une araignée, cumule des dizaines de milliers de wishlist sur Steam.
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/3e...w1aRiwYrWcn=s0
> 
> Pourquoi, comment, la *GameDiscoveryCo Newsletter* et *How to Market a Game* ont discuté avec l'auteur et il a fourni des chiffres et des graphiques. Le trailer a été bien travaillé pour attirer l'attention tout comme la capsule ci-dessus, les sites de JV ont relayé, TikTok a remis une couche, l'algo de découverte de Steam a fait son taf.
> 
> On approche d'Halloween en plus, ce qui pour un jeu d'horreur n'est pas le pire moment pour faire parler de lui.
> 
> https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...lity-choo-choo
> ...


L'histoire ne dit pas si y aura Johnny Depp.

----------


## Orhin

> Valve a donc présenté son système pour certifier la compatibilité des jeux avec son *Steam Deck* ... Ils vont donc tester tous les jeux sur Steam ... J'ai comme des images de poubelles, potentiellement en feu, qui me viennent à l'esprit :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-is-rev...compatibility/


C'est peut être le moment pour faire le ménage dans le catalogue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> L'histoire ne dit pas si y aura Johnny Depp.


J'ai pas la ref  :Emo: 



Nouveau trailer pour *We Were Here Forever*, prochain épisode de la série de jeux coop, annoncé pour Q2 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Here_Forever

----------


## Maximelene

> Ce gif du désespoir


Y'a The Witch Queen qui sort 3 jours avant. Le timing est pas bon Kévin.  :Emo:

----------


## Erkin_

Q1 2022 est chargé, rien que dans les jeux que j'ai en tête il y a :
- Destroyer the U-boat hunter
- Distant worlds 2
- Total war Warhammer 3
- Songs of conquest
- Dying light 2
- Sifu

Je sens que certains titres attendues pour cette année mais pas encore dispo vont aussi débarquer début 2022 (Weird West, Regiments).

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai pas la ref


Charlie et la Chocolaterie  Oui ça vient de loin... :shame:

----------


## Ruvon

> Charlie et la Chocolaterie  Oui ça vient de loin... :shame:


J'y ai pensé et je me suis dit que ça venait de trop loin  ::P: 



Phil Spencer (XBox) a encore de la thune et veut continuer d'agrandir la *XBox* Family : ils n'ont pas fini d'acheter des studios, d'après cette discussion avec le Wall Street Journal retranscrite par VGC.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-game-studios/

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvelles fournées à venir sur le *Game Pass* :

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2021/10/...r-update-2021/





Les votes pour les *Golden Joystick Awards 2021* sont ouverts.

https://www.gamesradar.com/golden-joystick-awards/

Les catégories et les nommés :

https://www.gamesradar.com/golden-jo...1-nominations/

Oui, il y a des choix... étonnants. Deathloop dans les Best Multiplayer Game, je ne l'avais pas vu venir  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


*Best Storytelling*
Life is Strange: True Colours
Psychonauts 2
Wildermyth
12 Minutes
Chicory: A Colorful Tale
Tales of Arise

*Best Multiplayer Game*
Deathloop
It Takes Two
Chivalry 2
Back 4 Blood
Valheim
NARAKA: BLADEPOINT

*Best Visual Design*
Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart
Psychonauts 2
The Artful Escape
Little Nightmares 2
Hitman 3
Genesis Noir

*Best Indie Game*
Death's Door
Chicory: A Colorful Tale
Old World
Wildermyth
Bonfire Peaks
Sable

*Studio of the Year*
Io Interactive
Arkane
Housemarque
Double Fine
Capcom
Draknek & Friends

*Best Game Expansion*
Ghost of Tsushima: Iki Island
Final Fantasy 7 Remake: Episode Intermission
The Outer Worlds: Murder on Eridanos
Sims 4: Cottage Living
Super Mario: Bowser's Fury
DOOM Eternal: The Ancient Gods Part 2

*Mobile Game of the Year*
Clap Hanz Golf
Fantasian
Overboard!
Alba: A Wildlife Adventure
Cozy Grove
League of Legends: Wild Rift

*Best Audio*
Returnal
Jett: The Far Shore
Sable
Little Nightmares 2
Resident Evil Village
The Artful Escape

*Best Performer*
Jason Kelley - Colt Vahn, Deathloop
Erika Mori - Alex Chen, LiS: True Colors
Maggie Robertson, Lady Dimitrescu, Resident Evil Village
Ozioma Akagha - Julianna Blake, Deathloop
Jennifer Hale - Rivet, Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart
Elijah Wood - Gristol/Nick the Post Guy, Pschonauts 2

*Best Game Community*
Final Fantasy 14
No Man's Sky
Dreams
Monster Hunter Rise
Destiny 2
Magic: The Gathering Arena

*PC Game of the Year*
Wildermyth
Chivalry 2
Old World
Hitman 3
Pathfinder
The Forgotten City

*PlayStation Game of the Year*
Returnal
Deathloop
Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart
Resident Evil: Village
Death Stranding Director's Cut
Kena: Bridge Of Spirits

*Nintendo Game of the Year*
New Pokemon Snap
Neo: The World Ends with You
Monster Hunter Rise
Bravely Default 2
WarioWare: Get It Together
Metroid Dread

*Xbox Game of the Year*
Lost Judgment
The Ascent
Psychonauts 2
Microsoft Flight Simulator
The Artful Escape
12 Minutes

*Best Gaming Hardware*
PS5
Xbox Series X
Xbox Series S
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080
Nintendo Switch OLED
WD_BLACK SN850 NVMe SSD

*Still Playing Award*
Apex Legends
Call of Duty: Warzone
Final Fantasy 14
Destiny 2
GTA Online
Genshin Impact
Fortnite
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege
Rocket League
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

*Most Wanted Game*
God of War: Ragnarok
Horizon Forbidden West
Halo Infinite
Marvel's Midnight Suns
GTA V: Enhanced Edition
Skate 4
Elden Ring
LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild 2
Pokemon Legends: Arceus
Starfield
Gotham Knights

*Ultimate Game of the Year*
Deathloop
Psychonauts 2
Resident Evil Village
Ratchet and Clank
Wildermyth
Hitman 3
The Forgotten City
It Takes Two
Metroid Dread
Mass Effect Legendary Edition

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'aurais nommé Blizzard dans "studio of the year".  ::siffle::

----------


## Maximelene

> *Best Game Expansion*
> Sims 4: Cottage Living


 :^_^: 

Y'a pas Elden Ring en Most Wanted Game !  :Angry:

----------


## comodorecass

Complètement con de faire un Game of The Year en octobre vu le calendrier des fins d'années. Sinon presque toutes les listes des nominées sont à chier ou à côté de la plaque. Je m'attendais presque à voir une chaise dans le Hardware of the Year.

----------


## pipoop

Moi aussi la sélection hardware je comprends pas..

----------


## Maximelene

> Complètement con de faire un Game of The Year en octobre vu le calendrier des fins d'années.


Autant je suis d'accord, autant à un moment, niveau organisation, y'a pas trop le choix. Tous les salons ne peuvent pas se tenir en décembre, et on ne peut pas réserver le GOTY aux salons qui se tiennent durant la dernière semaine de l'année.

----------


## comodorecass

D'ailleurs ils disent que certains jeux seront ajoutés aux listes dans certaines circonstances exceptionnelles donc mea culpa. L'absence de New World reste curieuse.

----------


## Illynir

On a qu'à dire que l'année fiscale du GOTY c'est de Octobre à Octobre et puis voila.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Autant je suis d'accord, autant à un moment, niveau organisation, y'a pas trop le choix. Tous les salons ne peuvent pas se tenir en décembre, et on ne peut pas réserver le GOTY aux salons qui se tiennent durant la dernière semaine de l'année.


Ça devrait se faire en février-mars au plus tôt.

----------


## Maximelene

Le problème reste le même. Tous les shows ne peuvent pas se dérouler en début d'année.

----------


## Sannom

Ils ont oublié un des personnages que joue Elijah Wood dans Psychonauts 2 par contre  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Le discovery mode de Assassin's creed Valhalla devrait sortir demain, gratuitement pour les gens qui ont deja le jeu, 20 euros pour les personnes qui souhaitent l'acheter en stand-alone. Un voyage dans le même univers mais avec d'autres persos dans une aventure non-violente à volonté éducative/historique sur le monde des viking et ce qu'on sait d'eux.
> 
> N'ayant pas accroché au jeu d'origine, j'avoue avoir bien hâte.


Sorti !






Nouveau DLC pour *Stellaris : Aquatics Species*.






*Xbox* fêtera ses 20 ans le 15 novembre.

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2021/10/...box-game-pass/




> We invite you to join us on Nov. 15 to celebrate the 20th Anniversary of Xbox and Halo with a fun, digital broadcast for fans around the globe. *While we won’t announce any new games*, this anniversary broadcast will be a special look back at 20 years of Xbox. We’ll share more details soon, so stay tuned.






De la baston pour *Total War: Warhammer III*, entre Grand Cathay et Tzeentch.






Sortie de *War Mongrels*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../War_Mongrels/






*Tunche* , jeu d'action / coop, sortira le 2 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/887450/Tunche/

----------


## Ruvon

Le nouveau DLC *Origins* pour *Europa Universalis IV* sortira le 11 novembre.






10 Chambers annonce la future 1.0 pour *GTFO* et l'augmentation du prix.




> “We have consistently communicated that we will increase the price for Version 1.0, as we think it's reasonable that you pay less for a game while it's still in Early Access development. The new price will be $39.99 in the US, and the Rundown updates will keep dropping as a Version 1.0 game.
> 
> The price increase will happen on November 1st, several weeks before the Version 1.0 launch, to keep the authorities happy. If you want to grab GTFO on a deal, keep an eye out for a final sale before the increase,” said Robin Björkell, Communications Director at 10 Chambers.




Nouveau trailer de gameplay pour *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*.






*Escape Simulator*, le simulateur d'escape game, est sorti aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ape_Simulator/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...74272887133937



*Youtubers Life 2* farci au PewDiePie est sorti.






*UNDYING* est sorti en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/638990/UNDYING/






Et *Inscryption* aussi est sorti aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1092790/Inscryption/

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau *Splinter Cell* serait en développement chez Ubisoft, d'après ce que des gens auraient dit à VideoGameChronicle.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sources-claim/



Annonce de *Subway Midnight*, un jeu flippant dans le métro.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...bway_Midnight/






Sortie de la mise à jour *Merchants & Diplomacy* pour *Going Medieval*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oing_Medieval/






*Echo Beach*, un jeu gratuit, dans un monde où la musique est illégale.

https://www.polygon.com/22734587/ech...c-illegal-free

https://tim-sheinman.itch.io/echo-beach

----------


## Kriegor

> Le problème reste le même. Tous les shows ne peuvent pas se dérouler en début d'année.


Ils peuvent les étaler de février à décembre de l'année suivante, pour ce que ça importe. Plus ils attendent, plus ils auront de recul sur les sorties de l'année précédente, en particulier celles de fin d'année. Le soucis, c'est qu'ils font ça comme aux Oscars, sauf qu'un film, ton point de vue est arrêté au moment où tu quittes la salle, un jeu s'apprécie sur des dizaines d'heures, et même au-delà, la communauté peut toujours le faire évoluer en t'ouvrant à ses failles et ses qualités que tes seules compétences ne t'ont permis d'observer.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Le RPG *Midnight Protocol* est disponible sur Steam, avec en plus une démo jouable, ce qui fait toujours plaisir :

https://www.pcgamer.com/narrative-ha...able-on-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ight_Protocol/




Le 18 Novembre, *Microsoft Flight Simulator* passera en Game Of The Year Edition, avec plusieurs nouveaux aéroports, avions (dont le premier avion militaire), ainsi que le support de DirectX 12 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-fl...-military-jet/

La mise à jour supprimant la protection Games for Windows Live de *Fallout 3* déployée la semaine dernière a tout cassé. Un modeur, lStewieAl, a sorti un Fallout Anniversary Patcher pour corriger le bordel. À un moment, il va falloir arrêter de compter sur les modeurs pour corriger votre bordel, monsieur Bethesda ... Et aussi pour créer du contenu comme pour votre nouvelle édition de Skyrim, n'est-ce pas ? Ouais, parce que Fallout 76, exactement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/if-last-week...s-heres-a-fix/

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout3/mods/24913

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Ubisoft semblerait avoir pris une décision intéressante ... Autoriser le développement d'un nouveau jeu *Splinter Cell*. Je sais pas si c'est une bonne nouvelle, où la mutilation de la dernière franchise pas encore piétinée :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050843827.html

Le jeu de plateformes *Demon Turf* sortira le 4 Novembre sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050843837.html




Marcus Lehto (Halo et le plus que moyen Disintegration qui a coulé son studio indé) devient réalisateur d'un nouveau studio d'*EA*, qui se focalisera sur les FPS :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050843841.html

Le FPS multijoueur *GTFO* sortira bien d'accès anticipé avant la fin de l'année, avec une augmentation de prix. Et ne clignez pas des yeux pour l'aperçu :

https://nofrag.com/gtfo-confirme-sa-...fin-de-lannee/




Bon. *Priest Simulator*. Par Ultimate Games et pas PlayWay. Y a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/priest-simulator-...-facon-postal/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...est_Simulator/




Le Beat'em all *Tunche* sortira le 2 Novembre sur PC, Switch et XBox. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/action-brawle...-release-date/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/887450/Tunche/

----------


## Ruvon

> La mise à jour supprimant la protection Games for Windows Live de *Fallout 3* déployée la semaine dernière a tout cassé. Un modeur, lStewieAl, a sorti un Fallout Anniversary Patcher pour corriger le bordel. À un moment, il va falloir arrêter de compter sur les modeurs pour corriger votre bordel, monsieur Bethesda ... Et aussi pour créer du contenu comme pour votre nouvelle édition de Skyrim, n'est-ce pas ? Ouais, parce que Fallout 76, exactement :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/if-last-week...s-heres-a-fix/
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout3/mods/24913


Alors la mise à jour à cassé... les mods. Pas le jeu. Donc c'est pas non plus surprenant que ce soit aux moddeurs d'adapter l'environnement pour leurs mods.

C'était annoncé d'ailleurs :




> Le prochain patch de *Skyrim Anniversary Edition* pourrait foutre le dawa dans les mods, mais des solutions sont déjà à l'étude.* Ah, et la fin du Games for Windows Live pour Fallout 3 ? Pareil, ça a tout niqué les mods.* Bon, après, qui ça concerne encore des mods pour Fallout 3...
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrims-anni...than-expected/





> Bon. *Priest Simulator*. Par Ultimate Games et pas PlayWay. Y a une démo jouable sur Steam :
> 
> 
> https://nofrag.com/priest-simulator-...-facon-postal/
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...est_Simulator/
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/qO3UPw2SGvk



Donc on le rappelle, Ultimate Games, c'est un satellite de PlayWay.


https://www.playway.com/spolka/grupa-kapitalowa


https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...e-publishing-2





> a bunch of the other Polish Top 10 publishers listed here are majority or large minority owned by PlayWay (Ultimate Games, Movie Games, CreativeForge Games, Gaming Factory, Pyramid Games)

----------


## Higgins

> Nouvelles fournées à venir sur le *Game Pass* :
> 
> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2021/10/...r-update-2021/
> 
> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/wp-conte...tober_2021.jpg


Putaing, bonne fournée!
Et le 2 Novembre, Minecraft débarque aussi dessus :

https://www.destructoid.com/minecraf...ame-pass-on-pc

Ca va être l'occasion de faire chauffer la CG en essayant ces fameux mods en raie tracing!

edit : zut, Everspace 2 c'est juste une "game preview", dommage.

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour *Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One*, qui sort le 16 Novembre sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC, et plus tard sur PS4 et XBox One :

https://www.actugaming.net/sherlock-...-video-440808/




Je me doutai bien qu'ils allaient pas fouiller eux-mêmes dans la poubelle en feu. Donc Valve engage des gens pour tester la compatibilité des jeux de leur magasin en ligne avec le *Steam Deck*. J'ai l'impression qu'il y aura plus de testeurs que de gens vérifiant les jeux vendus sur Steam :

https://gamerant.com/valve-hiring-ch...compatibility/

Un mod pour transformer *Star Wars: Battlefront 2* (celui de 2005, pas celui qui était un casino en ligne au départ) en Doom :

https://gamerant.com/mod-original-st...nt-2-mod-doom/

La dernière mise à jour de *Rise of the Tomb Raider et Shadow of the Tomb Raider* enlève Denuvo et rajoute le DLSS :

https://gamerant.com/denuvo-removed-...mes-adds-dlss/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'intégration du Kalof annuel dans le battle royale Kalof Warzone aurait lieu le 7 Décembre. Enfin, peut-être que c'est autre chose :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...possible-leak/

*New World* continue d'attirer les joueurs, avec un pic à 500.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam. Ça baisse certes, mais ça reste impressionnant :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-steam-most-played-games/

Les abonnés *XBox Game Pass Ultimate* vont avoir droit à des bonus mensuels, sans plus de précisions, sur *Halo Infinite*, qui doit sortir le 8 Décembre. Ça ne devrait pas tarder à gueuler au pay-to-win quelque part sur internet :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-x...nthly-bonuses/

*Minecraft* sera disponible dans ses deux versions sur le Game Pass PC le 2 Novembre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/le...-game-pass-pc/





Phil Spencer, le patron de XBox reste sur les 18 millions d'abonnés au Game Pass :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/xb...pour-linstant/





Et il n'y a aucun plan pour amener la VR à la *XBox* dans le futur proche :

https://www.thegamer.com/phil-spencer-no-xbox-vr/

*XBox* fêtera ses 20 ans avec un live le 15 Novembre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/xb...er-ses-20-ans/

*Everspace 2* devrait sortir d'accès anticipé début 2023 sur PC, XBox et PlayStation :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ev...rtira-en-2023/

ゼルダねこ Neko se la pète sur *Zelda: Breath of the Wild* :

https://www.destructoid.com/one-craz...rdian-at-once/




C'est le moment de voter pour les *Golden Joystick Awards 2021* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/golden-jo...1-nominations/

Les versions pour consoles de nouvelle génération de *The Witcher 3* ont été évaluées aux USA :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-2021-release/

Le joueur compétitif de *Super Smash Bros.* Epic_Gabriel est banni à vie des événements Cyphacon Mini pour utilisation répétée d'injures racistes et homophobes :

https://www.thegamer.com/super-smash...-epic-gabriel/

*Super Smash Bros. Ultimate* a donc reçu aujourd'hui son dernier personnage en DLC, le clépéiste Sora :

https://www.thegamer.com/sora-now-av...mash-ultimate/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FPS avec des dinosaures *Instinction*, qui doit sortir en Décembre 2022 sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/dino-crisis...steam-trailer/




Voici la liste des jeux qui seront ajoutés au *Xbox Game Pass* fin Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/xbox...n-late-october



Le JRPG - jeu d'eploration - collection de bestioles *Cassette Beasts* a été annoncé sur PC, XBox et Switch pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/cass...-switch-and-pc




*Curve Digital* (Human Fall Flat, The Ascent), devient Curve Games :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/curv...as-curve-games




La série des Danganronpa atteint les 5 millions de copies vendues. Et aussi des infos sur le prochain *Danganronpa Decadence – Danganronpa S: Ultimate Summer Camp*, qui sort le 3 Décembre en Europe et en Amérique du Nord :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/dang...p-five-million

----------


## KOUB

*Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2* en 8K avec du Reshade Ray Tracing :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-ray-tracing/




La dernière mise à jour de *Ace Combat 7: Skies Unknown* supprime la protection Denuvo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/banda...skies-unknown/

20 millions d'exemplaires écoulés pour *Monster Hunter World* :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...opies-shipped/

Interview de Craig D. Adams, le directeur de *Jett: The Far Shore* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-the-far-shore

*Nuclear Blaze*, le jeu d'action-plateformes du créateur de Dead Cells, est sorti hier :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nuc...ce-jeu-pompier

Le Fast FPS médiéval *Into the Pit* est sorti aujourd'hui sur XBox One et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pit...onde-medievale




L'escape game solo ou multi *Escape Simulator* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/escape-simulator

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ape_Simulator/




Le jeu de gestion-survie *Against the Storm* est sorti aujourd'hui en exclusivité sur l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/aga...ete-permanente




Le Discovery Tour d'*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* est sorti aujourd'hui, en mise à jour pour les possesseurs du jeu, ou en stand-alone :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ass...r-is-out-today

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Total War: Warhammer 3*, qui sort début 2022 sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tot...entch-rumbling

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu mobile gratuit *Antidote COVID-19* a été crée en collaboration avec la World Health Organisation pour donner envie aux gens de se faire vacciner :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...cine-awareness




*FIFA 22* ne fait plus apparaitre les lignes de marquage au sol blanches pas défaut, et permet comme son prédécesseur de les customiser ... Ce qui pose quelques problèmes d’accessibilité aux daltoniens et mal-voyants :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...bility-problem

Alors, pour fêter la sortie de *Pokémon Brilliant Diamond et Pokémon Shining Pear* le mois prochain, la Pokémon Company a annoncé la tenue d'un concours d'animaux de compagnie nommé Super Pet Contest ... Moi aussi, j'ai pensé à des combats de chiens ou de coqs, mais ça doit pas aller avec l'image tout public :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-of-remasters

20.000 personnes se sont réunies à Liverpool pour un événement *Pokémon Go* ... :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...fans-in-person




*G2 Esports* a réuni une équipe pro féminine de Valorant :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-valorant-team

25 millions de joueurs pour *Sea of Thieves* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...illion-players

La bande-annonce pour la mise à jour "GOTY" de *Flight Simulator*. Oui, j'ai oublié de la mettre et limite de 5 vidéos par post et voilà :

https://www.polygon.com/22734408/mic...r-release-date




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu qui n'est pas un monde ouvert, *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* :

https://www.polygon.com/22734432/pok...footage-teaser




Garry Kasparov présente *Kasparovchess* (sorti en Avril en fait), une plateforme pour apprendre à jouer aux échecs, oui, pas à la belote :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattgar...h=44f6e79e734b

Oui, il y a du lore dans *Fortnite*. Voilà l'histoire de Kevin le cube pour les curieux :

https://gamerant.com/fortnite-kevin-...ory-explained/

Le *Frigo XBox Series X* est sorti, est en rupture de stock, et les scalpeurs se font plaisir :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/xb.../1100-6497197/

Un simulateur de train dans un hotel japonais, pour quand celui qui contient une cabine de Boeing est occupé :

https://kotaku.com/enormous-train-si...tel-1847890723

Mike Ybarra, l'un des deux directeurs de Blizzard, joue à *World Of Warcraft* ... Et a fait la promo d'un service de boosting par sa guilde sur Twitter (contre des pièces d'or, pas du vrai argent, donc c'est légal) ... Et il se fait chier dessus quelque chose de bien :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383248.html

Le groupe de ... heu ... sacs à merde (oui, c'est bien ça) *REvil*, spécialisé dans le Ransomware, s'est fait piraté son portail de paiement et le blog où ils faisaient leaker des données piratées. Bien fait pour leurs gueules :

https://www.pcgamer.com/revil-hackers-hijacked/





Un tissu à nettoyer les écrans ... 19$ (25 euros en France, non ?) ... Par Apple bien sûr ! :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-wants-you-...oth-1847890684

----------


## Elma

> *Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2* en 8K avec du Reshade Ray Tracing :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-ray-tracing/
> 
> https://youtu.be/i5hemgG0-Wg


Et ça change rien ... Quand les gens ou les entreprises pigeront que c'est pas le K qui font la beauté d'un jeu ... 
On pourrais mettre n'importe quel jeu en 8k avec ray tracing ça changera pas sa DA, ses animations, et ses polygones. 
Ca me rappelle la recherche du meilleur nombre de mega pixel pour les appareils photo numériques au début des années 2000, une bonne blague.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

*Phantom Galaxies*, sortie prévu pour 2022 sur Xbox Series S/X, PS5 et PC



ou encore via la chaine officiel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbr...f_GTAjd1j8vuqQ

----------


## Ruvon

*Activision Blizzard* cherche une porte de sortie pour ses déboires juridiques :

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...out-1847895811

Et a déjà commencé à faire le ménage avec déjà 20 personnes virées :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...izzard-lawsuit






> *Elden Ring* est repoussé, ça on l'a vu.
> 
> Mais la beta fermée arrive, inscrivez-vous avant le 1er novembre. Il est conseillé de sacrifier des articles du Figaro en lisant des tweets de Francis Lalanne pour augmenter ses chances d'être retenu.


Pour ceux qui n'avaient pas trouvé l'endroit où s'inscrire, c'est là (c'est indiqué deux fois PS4 dans l'article de AlphaBetaGamer, mais je suppose que sur PS5 ça devrait marcher aussi) :

https://beta.bandainamcoent.eu/en/cb/elden-ring-beta

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/elden...-and-xbox-x-s/

----------


## Ruvon

C'est la crise dans *New World*, y a pu d'sous :

https://blog.playerauctions.com/mmor...-in-new-world/




> The ways of creating coins in-game, monster drops, salvage, and quests, don’t offer enough rewards to counterbalance the number of coins being used. As a result, prices have been dropping for goods, particularly crafting materials such as ore, not necessarily because there isn’t enough coin to afford them, but because the value of currency is so much higher than the value of the goods, given their relative scarcity.





> The consequences of deflation are not any less severe than runaway inflation and can be observed already. Anything with a fixed cost in coin becomes prohibitively expensive: crafting, repairing or property taxes become barriers to gameplay. If players don’t have a great weapon, it is often cheaper to buy entirely new ones from the trading post than to repair the weapons you already own. For example, buying a rare hatchet with acceptable perks and stats is around 30-75 gold, whereas repairing a completely broken hatchet is 40 gold. To give another example, the cost of repairing one level 60 item, is equivalent to 2500 orichalcum ore, depending on the server. Expenditures in New World are wildly overturned, taken alongside the fact that those at the level cap have little to no dependable income once all quests are complete, which leads to the hoarding of currency and rampant price deflation.





> Since New World doesn’t have vendors to set an explicit price-floor for a given good, this means that given enough deflation, goods will be priced at the lowest possible price, 0.01 coin per unit. This downward spiral makes generating income even more difficult, as in-game professions generate little-to-no profit as prices for finished products or crafting materials become minuscule.

----------


## Sharn

> Un nouveau *Splinter Cell* serait en développement chez Ubisoft, d'après ce que des gens auraient dit à VideoGameChronicle.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sources-claim/


Purée ça fait combien de temps depuis BlackList ? *regarde wikipedia*  :Cafe1:  2013 !  ::O: 
Ils commencent le chantier comme ça il sortira pour les 10 ans de la franchise. Les mecs vont nous pondre également des remaster HD avec Raytracing j'en suis persuadé. Et je sens que le prochain Splinter Cell sera un reboot/remake de la saga. Après je suis preneur, notamment s'ils ont un multi à la BlackList.  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

30 000 joueurs de *FIFA 22* bannis pour avoir exploité une faille qui permettait de quitter un match en cours sans que ce soit considéré comme une défaite (plutôt pratique, en classé).

Vous avez envie de sauter de joie, calmez-vous : ils ne sont bannis que 7 jours, parce que tricher, boh, c'est pas si grave.

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-pla...fut-champions/



Le *marathon de jeux vidéo Desert Bus* revient, toujours pour récolter de la thune pour l'association Petits Princes. Ce sera du 19 au 21 novembre, avec un casting pas encore annoncé.

En live sur Twitch, même si pour les dons c'est évidemment pas sur Twitch mais sur le site de l'asso, pour que la thune aille au bon endroit et pas chez Bezos (et bénéficier de 66% de réduction d'impôts sur la valeur du don, tant qu'à faire).

https://www.afjv.com/news/10745_dese...-jeu-video.htm

----------


## jilbi

> C'est la crise dans *New World*, y a pu d'sous :
> 
> https://blog.playerauctions.com/mmor...-in-new-world/


hooooo, faut pas que les dev interviennent, il faut laisser les joueurs gerer le truc eux-même. New world le nouvel EVE: Online ? :D On aura des theses sur l'economie du jeu bientôt ?

----------


## 564.3

Pas sur que les joueurs puissent tout faire dans ce jeu. Si les devs n'interviennent pas, ça va ragequit.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous avez envie de sauter de joie, calmez-vous : ils ne sont bannis que 7 jours, parce que tricher, boh, c'est pas si grave.


Je crois que la pensée c'est plutôt "20 000 acheteurs potentiels pour nos cartes virtuelles de merde, on va pas les dégager coco !"
Un bon point pour l'immersion, comme dans la réalité pognon >>>>>>>>>>>moralité/légalité.

----------


## Eloso

> Je crois que la pensée c'est plutôt "20 000 acheteurs potentiels pour nos cartes virtuelles de merde, on va pas les dégager coco !"
> Un bon point pour l'immersion, comme dans la réalité pognon >>>>>>>>>>>moralité/légalité.


dans la réalité, pognon *=* moralité/légalité  :Emo:

----------


## Sharn

Alors que tout le monde sait que pognon = thunes.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je crois que la pensée c'est plutôt "20 000 acheteurs potentiels pour nos cartes virtuelles de merde, on va pas les dégager coco !"
> Un bon point pour l'immersion, comme dans la réalité pognon >>>>>>>>>>>moralité/légalité.


Effectivement, je n'avais pas terminé ma phrase correctement, il fallait bien sûr lire : "tricher, boh, c'est pas si grave par rapport à la thune qu'ils nous rapportent"  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

God of War listé sur Steamdb  ::lol:: 

Le 14 Janvier 2022 avec du DLSS.

----------


## Aza

Ah cool, les consoles n'ont vraiment plus aucune exclue c'est ouf. Mais très bien pour les Master Races  :B):

----------


## Silver

> Ah cool, les consoles n'ont vraiment plus aucune exclue c'est ouf. Mais très bien pour les Master Races


On voit surtout que tu n'as pas de console Nintendo.  ::siffle::

----------


## pesos

Les mises à jour "nextgen" de *Cyberpunk 2077* et *The Witcher 3* repoussées à respectivement début 2022 et mi 2022.

Qui est surpris ?  :tired:

----------


## Erkin_

Et les DLC, ils sont où ?  :Cell:

----------


## KOUB

> Les mises à jour "nextgen" de Cyberpunk 2077 et The Witcher 3 repoussées à respectivement début 2022 et mi 2022.
> 
> Qui est surpris ?


Personne, l'obligation de traiter les développeurs comme des êtres humains allonge le temps de production.  ::ninja:: 

*Marvel's Guardians Of The Galaxy* ne nécessitera finalement que 80Go de place libre sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/guardians-of...tead-of-150gb/

Une nouvelle expédition est disponible sur *No Man’s Sky*, avec des vers de sable géants que l'on peut chevaucher ... C'est quand déjà que Star Citizen a présenté des vers des sables ? ha ... 2016 quand même ... Des nouvelles ? :

https://nofrag.com/no-mans-sky-exped...vers-de-sable/




Après avoir promis à la sortie qu'il était possible de changer de région géographique dans *New World*, Amazon Studios se met à travailler pour que ce soit possible :

https://www.actugaming.net/new-world...region-440905/





Des enregistrements du gameplay initial du *Tomb Raider 2013* sont sortis ... Et c'était pas vraiment prévu pareil à la base :

https://gamerant.com/early-developme...3-horror-game/




Suda51 (les No More Heroes) tease un possible *Shadows of the Damned 2* :

https://gamerant.com/suda51-shadows-of-the-damned-2/

Interview de Christine Love qui parle de *Get in the Car, Loser!* (gratuit, conseillé par Izual) :

https://gamerant.com/get-in-the-car-...gaming-future/

Bande-annonce de lancement pour le *Kalof annuel* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/un...duty-vanguard/




Quelques nouveautés de *Football Manager 2022*, qui sort le 9 Novembre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/fo...es-nouveautes/

Les possesseurs de l'édition standard de *Destiny 2*, qui est gratuite, n'auront pas accès aux donjons de la prochaine extension Witch Queen. Il faudra passer à la version Deluxe, payante :

https://www.destructoid.com/after-ad...-dungeons-now/

Un petit jeu de sculpture de citrouilles, *1000th Annual Pumpkin Festival*, gratuit sur itch.io :

https://www.destructoid.com/fantasti...pkin-festival/

https://adamgryu.itch.io/pumpkin-car...stival-returns





*Dying Light: Platinum Edition* ne sortira pas sur Switch en Allemagne, parce que trop violent. Un effet de bord assez chiant, résultant des bureaux européens de Nintendo situés en Allemagne, fait que la version numérique ne sera pas non plus disponible en Europe, en Australie et en Nouvelle-Zélande :

https://kotaku.com/german-game-ban-j...sev-1847895244

*Speedrun*, le site qui classe ... Les speedruns de jeux vidéo, a récemment inclu une section commentaires sous les vidéos ... Et ça se passe exactement comme on pouvait le prévoir :

https://kotaku.com/speedrunners-prot...-as-1847896530

Facebook a bien coupé quelques dialogues de *Resident Evil 4 VR* sur Oculus Quest, pour "l'audience moderne", en particulier en taillant dans le gras des commentaires qui sexualisait Ashley :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...alised-ashley/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *We Were Here Forever*, suite de la série de jeux de réflexion en coop, qui doit sortir au deuxième trimestre 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/we-were-her...e-window-beta/




30.000 joueurs de *FIFA 22* ont été bannis une semaine pour avoir profité d'un bug du mode FUT, qui permettait de quitter un match sans subir de défaite automatique :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-pla...fut-champions/

Les cartes du mode Hazard Zone, inspiré d'Escape From Tarkov, de *Battlefield 2042* seront plus petites que celles du mode All-Out Warfare ... Vu qu'il n'y aura que 32 joueurs au lieu de 128 :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...-smaller-maps/

Le roguelite *Usurper: Soulbound* sortira en accès anticipé le 2 Novembre sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.thegamer.com/usurper-sou...ember-2-on-pc/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...per_Soulbound/




L'événement d'Halloween The Witches Festival 2021 pour *The Elder Scrolls Online* commence demain :

https://www.thegamer.com/eso-witches-festival-2021/

----------


## KOUB

La nouvelle du jour est donc que *God Of War* va sortir le 14 Janvier sur PC. Du coup, je remets des liens vers les fuites de Nvidia GeForce ... En passant ... ça pourrait servir :

https://www.thegamer.com/god-of-war-...pc-january-14/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1593500/God_of_War/

https://www.player.one/nvidia-leak-r...t-games-142479
https://www.theverge.com/2021/9/13/2...mes-god-of-war




*God of War* s'est aussi vendu à 19.5 millions d'exemplaires :

https://noisypixel.net/god-of-war-20...its-worldwide/

L'adaptation du jeu de plateau *Gloomheaven* est sortie sur Steam et GOG :




Le nombre d'abonnés *Xbox Game Pass* est passé à 20 millions en Juin 2021, par rapport à Juin 2020 où ils étaient 18 millions. C'est pas mal mais en dessous des prévisions de Microsoft :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14784...-d-abonnes.htm

Le ministère de l'agriculture organise un tournoi de *Farming Simulator*, avec des phases de qualification en équipe les 27 et 28 Octobre, et une finale prévue le 6 Décembre. Le but est de sensibiliser les jeunes à l'agriculture, vu que la profession attire peu. Non, vraiment, c'est parce qu'ils connaissent pas, pas parce que le salaire dépend de centrales d'achats omnipotentes, ou que les conditions de travail sont souvent pas terribles :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14785...ien-precis.htm

*Rockstar* recrute un artiste VFX pour "la pluie s'égouttant des bâtiments" et "des événements de destruction à grande échelle comme des gratte-ciel qui s'écrasent au sol". Ça s'emballe évidemment tout de suite sur GTA 6 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14786...ntrigantes.htm

Le jeu multijoueur de combat de dragons *Century: Age of Ashes* sortira sur PC le 2 Décembre et en 2022 pour les versions mobiles, et consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/cent...mobile-in-2022

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le metroidvania *Aeterna Noctis* qui sort le 15 Décembre sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/aete...er-screenshots




30 minutes de gameplay pour *Resident Evil 4 VR* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ent-evil-4-vr/




Regardez bien le joli RTX de *Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...eplay-footage/




Interview de Lucas Gullbo et Niklas Mikkelsen, les développeurs du jeu d'aventures-réflexions *TOEM* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/produc...ostmortem-toem

----------


## Ruvon

Un petit trailer pour *Starfield* ?






Et c'est parti pour *Corpse Party 2021* :






Ça va toujours bien pour *Twitch*, mais *Facebook Gaming* est en progression.



https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-for-september



Enième trailer pour *They Always Run*, celui-ci pour fêter la sortie.






Nouveau trailer pour du nouveau contenu dans *No Man's Sky*. Avec un drôle de ver dans du sable  ::ninja:: 






*Epic Games* annonce un partenariat avec *Eyes Out* (le studio du gratteux de NiN et du game designer Cory Davis (Spec Ops: The Line)), et *Spry Fox* (Cozy Grove).

https://www.epicgames.com/site/en-US...t-and-spry-fox

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Qui est surpris ?


J'sais pas, il faudrait rapporter ça à la proportion de personnes qui s'en foutaient déjà au départ.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce d'*Astrea: Six-Sided Oracles*, un jeu de cartes avec des dés. Ou un jeu de dés avec des cartes. Bref, un jeu.






*KING ARTHUR: KNIGHT'S TALE* sortira d'Early Access le 15 février 2022.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action-plateformes *They Always Run* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/the...estern-spatial




*Youtubers Life 2* est sorti sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/you...n-vie-videaste




Le prochain patch de *FIFA 22* rendra l'IA moins efficace pour intercepter les passes lobées et les centres :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...h-nerfs-the-ai

*New World* donnera le titre "Le Stoïque" et l'emote "En Attente" pour s'excuser du lancement problématique et surtout de ses longues, très longues files d'attente :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-server-queues

Le jeu d'action-aventure en ligne *Lego Star Wars: Castaways* sortira le 19 Novembre en exclusivité sur l'Apple Arcade :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...de-in-november




La steameuse *Valkyrae* a lancé une game de produit de beauté pour les gameuzes ... Pour protéger des ravages de la lumière bleue des écrans ... Ce qui ressemble quand même beaucoup à une arnaque. La vidéo de cristal qui tourne donne un gros indice sur ce fait :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...skincare-range





*Square Enix* va ouvrir un nouveau studio à Londres, centré sur les jeux mobiles :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/20/s...london-studio/

*Roblox* présente l'Electric Daisy Carnival, un festival de musique électronique qui aura lieu en vrai à Las Vegas mais aussi dans le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions qui font surtout gagner du pognon à Roblox metaverse du 23 au 25 Octobre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/20/r...the-metaverse/

*Epic Games* publiera les prochains jeux de Spry Fox et de Eyes Out, le studio du guitariste de Nine Inch Nails :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/20/e...-and-spry-fox/

Selon des gens bine informés ou pas, il semblerait qu'Ubisoft ait fait tester un jeu qui ressemblait beaucoup à un prototype d'un nouveau *Splinter Cell* avant l'E3 2021 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/19/u...efore-e3-2021/

*Activision Blizzard* rapporte que 20 personnes ont été virées ou sont parties de leur plein gré et 20 autres "disciplinées" après les enquêtes pour discrimination et prévoit de recruter pour son équipe d'éthique :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/19/a...e-disciplined/

Mais bon, maintenant qu'*Activision-Blizzard* a fait des trucs après le déballage public et l'ouverture d'une poursuite, ce serait dommage quand même de payer une amende, hein ? Surtout quand il y a un conflit d'intérêt :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/act...ct-of-interest
https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...out-1847895811

*Facebook* va changer de nom pour son metaverse. Bah ouais, ce serait dommage de se rappeler tous ses problèmes de désinformation de masse ou qu'Instagram est nocif pour les adolescentes :

https://www.clubic.com/internet/face...on-a-cela.html

*Intel* tease des trucs, qui seront toujours compliqué à acheter à un prix raisonnable vu comment c'est parti :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-gaming-gpu-codename-e/

Le château d'Hyrule, proposé par un fan et plébiscité sur *Lego Ideas*, ne sera pas produit :

https://kotaku.com/lego-says-no-to-a...set-1847896535



Ce qui ressort de l'analyse de l'affaire *GameStop* par la SEC :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...ps-stock-rise/

Ça va bien pour le *Bitcoin* et par conséquent, très mal pour la planète :

https://forex.tradingsat.com/cours-b...et-989913.html

----------


## yodaxy

> On voit surtout que tu n'as pas de console Nintendo.


Si tu savais  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et les DLC, ils sont où ?


Réponse dans la question.




> Ah cool, les consoles n'ont vraiment plus aucune exclue c'est ouf. Mais très bien pour les Master Races


Bah Sony a enfin compris que garder une exclu ad vitam eternam c'était couillon, quand il est possible d'en vendre des dizaines ou centaines de milliers sur pc en sus.

----------


## Ruvon

De nouvelles pages Steam :



*Boxville*, un point&click complètement dans l'esprit Amanita Design. Démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1750710/Boxville/






*One Military Camp*, un tycoon... de camp militaire... wait wat ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Military_Camp/






Et le prochain jeu de Failbetter Games (Sunless Sea & Skies), *Mask of the Rose*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...k_of_the_Rose/

----------


## Kriegor

> Bah Sony a enfin compris que garder une exclu ad vitam eternam c'était couillon, quand il est possible d'en vendre des dizaines ou centaines de milliers sur pc en sus.


Là, je pense qu'on peut même parler de millions.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvelle vidéo de NoClip sur le making of *Death's Door*.

----------


## Ckao

Starfield j'ai beau savoir que c'est Bethesda, j'ai quand même hâte de voir le résultat final.

----------


## Ruvon

3ème DLC pour *Graveyard Keeper* au joli nom de *Better Save Soul*, disponible le 27 octobre.






Et petit trailer pour *The Brew Barons*, un mix combats aériens / craft / distilleur d'alcool. Ne me regardez pas comme ça, moi aussi je trouve ça chelou comme mélange.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Brew_Barons/

----------


## Ruvon

> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...87bcd8b501.jpg
> 
> God of War listé sur Steamdb 
> 
> Le 14 Janvier 2022 avec du DLSS.


Ça se vend plutôt pas mal.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...87bcd8b501.jpg
> 
> God of War listé sur Steamdb 
> 
> Le 14 Janvier 2022 avec du DLSS.




 ::wub::

----------


## Stelarc

Je pensais que c'était le tout premier moi, pas ce truc chiant. ::|:

----------


## Ruvon

*Tandem: A Tale of Shadows*, le jeu de puzzle qui joue sur les ombres, est sorti.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...le_of_Shadows/






Et *Gravewood High*, jeu d'infiltration / horreur, aussi (mais en Early Access).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ravewood_High/

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Starfield j'ai beau savoir que c'est Bethesda, j'ai quand même hâte de voir le résultat final.


Pareil, on en sait peu mais j'ai hâte !

----------


## Elma

> Les mises à jour "nextgen" de *Cyberpunk 2077* et *The Witcher 3* repoussées à respectivement début 2022 et mi 2022.
> 
> Qui est surpris ?


Waaaa ! Mi 2022 pour TW 3 mais c'est beaucoup ! Pourquoi ? 
J'attendais que ça pour me faire un nouveau run du jeu. Esperons que les changements soient à la hauteur de l'attente. (Parce que si au final on a les graphismes qu'on peut atteindre avec des mods, bin... )

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

*Corpse Party (2021)* est sorti sur toutes les consoles et sur PC aujourd'hui :

https://www.ign.com/videos/corpse-pa...launch-trailer




*Bloodsucker Anti-Terror Squad* est un jeu d'action qui sent bon les années 80, quand la vie était tellement plus simple, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bloodsucker-...were-vampires/




*Might and Magic 10: Legacy* avait été retiré de la vente sur Steam après que la fermeture d'un vieux serveur ait rendu le jeu injouable à cause d'un vilain DRM. Il faut donc noter que comme promis, Ubisoft a bien réglé le problème et le jeu est de nouveau disponible à la vente :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-fixe...ith-bonus-dlc/





Le jeu d'horreur *Claustrophobia* a été annoncé pour le 10 Février 2022 sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/claustrophobia-un...on-de-deja-vu/




Le runner *Drifting: Weight of Feathers*, où beaucoup de budget a été dépensé dans l'animation de l’héroïne, sortira sur Steam le 15 Décembre :

https://noisypixel.net/drifting-weig...rs-pc-release/




À peine annoncé, le port de *God Of War* sur PC est 3ème des ventes (globales) sur Steam :

https://gamingintel.com/god-of-war-p...-sales-charts/

Et y a des gens qui râlent que ce ne soit pas *Bloodborne* qui soit porté sur PC à la place de God Of War ... Faut se faire une raison, les gars ... :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-fans...-announcement/

Dead by Daylight sur *For Honor* pour Halloween à partir du demain jusqu'au 11 Novembre :

https://gamerant.com/for-honor-dead-...lloween-event/

----------


## KOUB

Voilà le contenu du DLC Hour of the Witch pour *Dead By Daylight*, disponible depuis hier :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...tch-cinematic/




La mise à jour Hot and Hazy pour le jeu de survie de minipouces *Grounded* a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/la...st-disponible/




Le jeu d'horreur-survie *Evil Tonight* est disponible depuis la semaine dernière sur Swtich et PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/evil-ton...h-impressions/




*Sony* a déposé un brevet permettant aux spectateurs d'une plateforme de streaming de retirer des joueurs d'une partie :

https://kotaku.com/sony-patent-lets-...s-f-1847902976

Le système économique de *New World* est pété : En gros, il ne droppe pas assez de pièces d'or par rapport à ce que dépensent les joueurs. Du coup, il n'y a pas assez d'argent en circulation pour une économie fluide et les joueurs font du troc :

https://kotaku.com/new-worlds-econom...ing-1847904272

Quelques nouvelles informations sur *Starfield*, qui se passe en 2330, dans une bulle de 50 années lumières autour du système solaire :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-and-factions/




Les rumeurs de reboot d'*Everwild*, annoncé l'année dernière, sont quelque peu exagérées selon Rare :

https://www.gamesradar.com/reports-o...ad-matt-booty/

Le deckbuilder *Astrea: Six-Sided Oracles* a été annoncé pour une sortie prochaine sur Steam :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-a-dicey-twist




La protection Denuvo a été retirée de *NieR Replicant Remaster et Crysis Remastered* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/squar...is-remastered/

----------


## KOUB

Le metroidvania *Souldiers* a été annoncé pour le printemps 2022 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/2d-p...-for-switch-pc




Le jeu de rythme *Klang 2* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et sortira le 17 Novembre sur toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/klan...es-november-17




Le *QUByte Connect 2021*, où seront présentés 20 jeux vidéo, aura lieu le 28 Octobre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/quby...for-october-28




Un dataminer a trouvé diverses infos sur la 3ème extension d'*Assassin's Creed Valhalla*, entre autres qu'elle se nommera Dawn of Ragnarök :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-spotted-again




*Spin Master* a créé un programme d'investissement pour faire plus de jeux vidéo sur ses licences ... Pat Patrouille ... Gabby’s Dollhouse ... Et les autres ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/20/s...ster-ventures/

Où ça parle de monétisation des jeux vidéo en *Inde* :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/zengern...h=e0a2e5741f49

Ba voilà comment résoudre les problèmes de syndicalisations de ses raclures d'employés qui veulent, genre, travailler sans risque, avoir des droits, et un vrai salaire. Amazon et Starbucks ont un projet de chaines de café sans personnel, tout automatique :

https://gizmodo.com/chilling-report-...t-c-1847900988

Je mets ça là : le volcan Cumbre Vieja est en éruption depuis plus d'un mois dans les Canaries, et les coulées de lave ont bloqué 3 chiens. Un drone va être utilisé pour tenter de les sauver :

https://gizmodo.com/a-drone-will-res...olc-1847899641

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Waaaa ! Mi 2022 pour TW 3 mais c'est beaucoup ! Pourquoi ? 
> J'attendais que ça pour me faire un nouveau run du jeu. Esperons que les changements soient à la hauteur de l'attente. (Parce que si au final on a les graphismes qu'on peut atteindre avec des mods, bin... )


Pareil, j'attends ces 2 updates pour me refaire un run de TW3 et Cyberpunk, bon ben du coup on va attendre encore un peu (beaucoup)...

----------


## pesos

Faut vraiment que les développeurs/éditeurs arrêtent de donner des dates à l'arrache, surtout en ces temps de bordel covid...

----------


## Illynir

Witcher 3 Next-gen avait été annoncé avant la débâcle de Cyberpunk 2077, je ne pense pas qu'ils avaient prévu le retour de bâton.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

Moi je voulais Ghost Of Tsushima  :Emo:

----------


## pesos

> Moi je voulais Ghost Of Tsushima


Il finir par bien par arriver sur PC !

----------


## Illynir

C'est probablement le prochain en effet, les rumeurs sont trop insistantes autour du jeu.

Enfin le vrai prochain c'est Uncharted 4 qui a déjà été annoncé, mais vous avez compris.

----------


## Azerty

Le GOTY 2021, *Disciples : Libération*, sort ce soir 19h :



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...es_Liberation/

----------


## Ruvon

Sur *Star Citizen*, on s'amuse comme on peut. Le PVP n'étant pas autorisé dans certaines zones, elles sont parfois le théâtre d'affrontements à la seringue de soin.

Pour provoquer la mort des "soignés de force" par overdose.

Ça me rappelle Fallout 2 où les gros stimpacks te faisaient perdre des points de vie quelques heures après l'injection (permettant de tuer des gens en les bourrant de stimpacks puis en laissant passer le temps...).

https://www.nme.com/news/gaming-news...-death-3074995



*Twitch* teste une fonction "retour en arrière" pendant les lives, mais comme on dit sur Facebook dans le metaverse, "c'est compliqué".

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...-complexe.html

----------


## Kriegor

> Moi je voulais Ghost Of Tsushima


Il y a déjà Ghost of Egypt, Ghost of Greece et Ghost of England sur PC ; à ce stade, je dirais que Tsushima est superflu.

----------


## Ruvon

Parce qu'on n'avait pas encore assez envie de se pendre dans les jeux en ligne, *Sony* a déposé un système permettant aux spectateurs de virer un joueur d'une partie.

Et pourquoi pas, en payant.

La cocaïne est coupée au Destop chez Sony.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rs-from-games/




> According to the patent text and accompanying diagrams, spectators are then given access to a menu that lets them vote to have a specific player removed (or ‘benched’) from the game.
> 
> The diagram shows the spectator getting four options to choose from: ‘remove player from game’, ‘warn player to improve’, ‘provide custom message’ or ‘keep in game’.
> 
> Their vote is then collated with other viewers’ votes, and if the total number of ‘remove’ votes hits a certain threshold the player will be removed from the game.
> 
> Sony says “the method can also include animating the removal of the player and providing visual cues to other players or spectators as to why the player was removed from the video game”.





> It also shows an alternative situation where spectators are able to pay to have a player removed, either with real money or in-game currency.
> 
> The example shown gives spectators another menu called ‘Player Removal Options’, where they can choose between ‘pay fixed price’, ‘pay percentage of fixed price’ or ‘bid in auction’.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On peut implémenter la même chose sur le forum ?  :Bave:

----------


## Kriegor

Je vous préviens, je suis très riche (et très asocial).  :Eclope:

----------


## Herman Speed

> On peut implémenter la même chose sur le forum ?


Avec une Bourse !  ::lol::  Des cotations et des cours !  :Bave:  Je ne vais pas coûter cher !

FINANCEMENT INNOVANT !

----------


## Baalim

> Parce qu'on n'avait pas encore assez envie de se pendre dans les jeux en ligne, *Sony* a déposé un système permettant aux spectateurs de virer un joueur d'une partie.
> 
> Et pourquoi pas, en payant.
> 
> La cocaïne est coupée au Destop chez Sony.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rs-from-games/


Ben écoute, un système pour permettre aux trouducs fortunés d'éjecter les trouducs sans le sous contre espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes, ça me semble être fort respectueux des lois de la nature.

J'allais te dire qu'on pouvait implémenter le même dans les entreprises mais, à la réflexion, c'est déjà le cas.

----------


## pesos

Trailer du film *Uncharted* :



Mouif...

----------


## Getz

J'ai eu envie de presser X frénétiquement quand il essaie de remonter les caisses qui tombent de l'avion, c'est réussi !

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben écoute, un système pour permettre aux trouducs fortunés d'éjecter les trouducs sans le sous contre espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes, ça me semble être fort respectueux des lois de la nature.
> 
> J'allais te dire qu'on pouvait implémenter le même dans les entreprises mais, à la réflexion, c'est déjà le cas.


Pourquoi je ne suis pas surpris que tu trouves cette idée tolérable  :tired:

----------


## Tenebris

> Parce qu'on n'avait pas encore assez envie de se pendre dans les jeux en ligne, *Sony* a déposé un système permettant aux spectateurs de virer un joueur d'une partie.
> 
> Et pourquoi pas, en payant.
> 
> La cocaïne est coupée au Destop chez Sony.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rs-from-games/


Je vais bien rire s'ils le mettent en place, quand ils verront des hordes de fans se ruer pour payer pour éjecter tel ou tel youtubeur/twitcheur (Géralt?) ou que sais-je encore qui se bat contre leur joueur star, et qu'ils comprendront que leur système est une aberration même en pratique  :WTF:

----------


## Kriegor

Si des hordes de joueurs se ruent pour payer, la seule chose qu'ils verront, c'est que leur système est génial.

----------


## pipoop

Ok payer pour virer un joueur...mais c'est le joueur viré qui reçoit la thune ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, ça ne dérange plus l'EGS que *DARQ* ait refusé l'exclusivité.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

*Twitch* teste de nouvelles fonctionnalités (Rembobiner le Stream, Rappelez plus tard, et Regarder un trailer) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-is-tr...d-livestreams/





La mise à jour Fight Knight de *Chivalry 2* rajoute la rapière, des modes de jeu, et l'arme du chevalier par excellence : Le coup de boule :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chivalry-2-update-fight-knight/

La prochaine carte d'*Apex Legends* fera plaisir à Ackboo, qui aime tant le soleil, en ces temps automnaux dégueux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...ummer-holiday/




Le premier tournoi PvE de *Fotnite*, nommé Fortnitemares Cup, aura lieu en ligne du 23 au 24 Octobre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnitemares-cup-2021/

Quand je regarde *Star Citizen*, je me dis toujours qu'avec un management un poil compétent, ayant un sens des priorités raisonnable, ça pourrait quand même être pas mal. Par exemple, au lieu de faire de nouveaux super vaisseaux tout beaux, corriger avant le bug qui fait que quand on court à proximité d'un mur, on passe à travers, ce serait un bon sens des priorités. Et puis il y a aussi le manque complet de considérations des xpériences des anciens MMO. L'idée d'offrir un casque quand on tue 50 joueurs, c'est complétement con par exemple. Mais là, avec la mise à jour 3.15, ça devient étonnant incompétence. 

Donc, les joueurs utilisent le tout nouveau med-gun, qui permet de soigner les autres joueurs, pour produire des overdoses, ce qui les immobilise et permet de prendre tout leurs équipements ... même dans les zones d'armistice, puisque le med-gun n'est pas considéré comme une arme. Tout a été rendu possible dans la dernière mise à jour, looter les corps et le med-gun. 

Et là, ça devient encore plus drôle, parce que certains joueurs pensent que c'est une bonne idée et que Saint-Crissou ne peut pas se tromper, puisqu'une drogue permet de se protéger de l'effet d'overdose pendant une heure. C'est donc aux joueurs de se protéger tous seuls selon eux.

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-citizen...rug-overdoses/

Le jeu d'horreur *Gravewood High* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam hier :

https://nofrag.com/gravewood-high-es...cces-anticipe/




Le studio La Poule Noire et ARTE adaptent adapte le roman de Boris Vian, Et on tuera tous les affreux sous forme de point n'click sous le nom de *To Hell With The Ugly*. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/to-hell-w...on-jeu-441082/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...With_The_Ugly/




Un joueur de *New World* a vu passer un vaisseau fantôme en pêchant :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-ghost-ship-fishing/

*The Binding Of Isaac* a 10 ans, et ça spécule sur l'histoire :

https://gamerant.com/the-binding-of-...dden-theories/

L'essaie de 4 heures de *Riders Republic* est disponible. Allez donc surfer la poudreuse, confrères jeunes et cools :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ri...st-disponible/

Il y a un événement pour Halloween sur *Pokemon Unite*. Le truc, c'est qu'il introduit une nouvelle monnaie, les citrouilles, qui peuvent débloquer directement ce cosmétique tout beau, tout flambant neuf ... Ou de parier dans une espèce de machine à sous flinguée, où vous avez très peu de chances de recouvrer votre mise :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-scam...cent-move-yet/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Gran Turismo 7* qui sort le 4 Mars 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...play-the-game/




Le bug qui faisait cracher *Metroid Dread* est corrigé par la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/me.../1100-6497269/

Jagex va publier *Melvor Idle*, l'idle game inspiré de son MMO RuneScape :

https://www.thegamer.com/jagex-melvo...scape-publish/

Le jeu de survie en monde ouvert *This Land Is My Land* est sorti hier. Tout tourne autour des natifs américains ... Et aucun natif américain n'a été impliqué dans le développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/this-land-i...ive-americans/

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour 6.66 pour *Doom Eternal* rajoute un mode Horde, une version 2.0 du Battlemode et de nouveaux niveaux. Elle sera déployée le 26 Octobre :

https://www.thegamer.com/doom-eterna...nd-new-levels/




Le jeu de rythme *No Straight Roads: Encore Edition* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/no-straight...n-steam-today/




Voici les options d’accessibilité pour *Guardians Of The Galaxy*

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-accessibility

Voici les derniers spécialistes de *Battlefield 2042* et Dice a écouté les retours de la bêta en faisant des trucs :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-beta-feedback




Il n'y a pas que New World et ses échecs chez Amazon Games, il y a aussi l'autre MMO, *Lost Ark*, qui a une bêta fermée du 4 au 11 Novembre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14789...parez-vous.htm




Bande-annonce pour le duo de schmups *Abarenbo Tengu & Zombie Nation*, qui sort le 28 Octobre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/abar...ficial-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'horreur psychédélique *Happy Game* sortira sur PC et Switch le 28 Octobre. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/happ...hes-october-28

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1206060/Happy_Game/




Le jeu d'action-aventure *Infernax* a été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la PS5, pour le 1er trimestre 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/demo...-switch-and-pc




Des infos supplémentaires sur *Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream*, qui sort le 25 Février sur PS4, Switch et PC dans le monde entier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/atel...hesis-and-more

Le jeu de survie avec des dinosaures *Instinction* utilisera l'Unreal Engine 5 et présente une nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'occasion :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dinos...ngine-trailer/




8 minutes de gameplay pour le reboot de *Saints Row*, qui sort le 25 Février 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...om-saints-row/




Où le développeur Ewoud van der Werf parle de son jeu de plateformes entre les ombres *Schim* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/art/co...atformer-schim

----------


## KOUB

*Tandem: A Tale of Shadows* est un jeu de réflexion à deux personnages, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tan...vue-progresser




Le point'n click *Growbot* est disponible sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gro...r-livre-enfant




Le jeu de survie avec des zombies *Undying* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam, avec une démo jouable en plus :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/und...t-zombies-prix

https://store.steampowered.com/app/638990/UNDYING/




Le remaster du tower defense *Toy Soldiers HD* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et les consoles d'ancienne génération :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cha...d-remaster-now




Voilà la suite de la bande-annonce "found footage" pour *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-footage-video




*NBA 2K22* modifie un tas de trucs dans tous les modes de jeu dans la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianma...h=6a10e7a17221
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianma...h=6ba0d54f56a4

----------


## pipoop

> Le jeu de survie en monde ouvert *This Land Is My Land* est sorti hier. Tout tourne autour des natifs américains ... Et aucun natif américain n'a été impliqué dans le développement :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/this-land-i...ive-americans/
> 
> https://youtu.be/7YnpvKs4Lpg


Les salow....pareil pour le développement de xcom aucun Alien n'as été impliqué

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*, qui sort le 25 Mars 2022, avec présentation de deux classes de personnages, le Trucidopathe et le Brr-Zerker :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-tiny-ti...lands-trailer/




Présentation de la version PC de *Halo Infinite* ... Et de la carte AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT en édition limitée ... Et des trucs Razers. Tout est vert-marronasse :

https://www.actugaming.net/halo-infi...-video-441047/
https://www.thegamer.com/halo-infini...arties-ranked/




La version Steam de *Dwarf Fortress* donne des nouvelles avec la meilleure façon de stopper une invasion de Gobelins. Coucou Vactro ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-dwarf-fo...llway-of-doom/




Unity présente l'*Unity Gaming Services*, pour aider les développeurs avec le cross-platform :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/21/u...r-development/

Et voilà la *RTX 3080*, qui surpasse les performances la XBox Series X selon Nvidia :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-gefor...3080-superpod/




Et mise à jour de firmware pour les *RTX 3080 Ti, et RTX 3060*, qui règle un problème avec des termes techniques :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-relea...ur-bios-again/

*Meta4 Capital* a créé un fond de 100 millions de dollars à perdre investir sur le marché des NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/21/m...-in-rare-nfts/

Y a de la compétition entre les services de VOD mais ils s'unissent parfois contre l'adversité, à savoir un service d'IPTV qui permettait d'accéder illégalement à leurs contenus :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14792...emi-commun.htm

Bohemia Interactive répond aux critiques sur la vente de NFT de *Dead By Daylight*... Alors c'est pas eux qui les vendent mais Boss Protocol, une compagnie avec laquelle ils ont un partenariat :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...nft-criticism/

Selon les employés ayant rempli des plaintes pour harcèlement, *Ubisoft* continue de ne rien faire :

https://kotaku.com/despite-filing-ha...sof-1847907748

----------


## Baalim

Humm, donc un service de streaming qui va coûter 200$ par an et qui va fonctionner bon gré mal gré suivant l'encombrement et l'accès internet du client serait supérieur à une console à 500 €
C'est fou.

----------


## jilbi

> Tiens, ça ne dérange plus l'EGS que *DARQ* ait refusé l'exclusivité.


Et il est gratuit la semaine prochaine xD

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu de survie en monde ouvert *This Land Is My Land* est sorti hier. Tout tourne autour des natifs américains ... Et aucun natif américain n'a été impliqué dans le développement :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/this-land-i...ive-americans/
> 
> https://youtu.be/7YnpvKs4Lpg


Sorti *d'Early Access* hier. Sinon ça fait deux ans qu'il est sorti.




> Et voilà la *RTX 3080*, qui surpasse les performances la XBox Series X selon Nvidia :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-gefor...3080-superpod/
> 
> https://youtu.be/CUmKFh8dCE8


C'est la 3080 *sur GeForce Now* qui est présentée  ::P:  la 3080 est sortie en septembre 2020 sinon  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Haunted Chocolatier*. Ça a l'air rigolo. Et c'est surtout par l'auteur de...

*Stardew Valley*  ::ninja:: 

https://www.hauntedchocolatier.net

----------


## Ruvon

La motion capture de *Sifu*. Avec des accents français dégueulasses dedans  ::ninja:: 






Sortie d'*Evertried*.









> Le jeu d'horreur psychédélique *Happy Game* sortira sur PC et Switch le 28 Octobre. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/happ...hes-october-28
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1206060/Happy_Game/
> 
> https://youtu.be/u7XQpAKqB7s


Pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est surtout le prochain *Amanita Design*.



Sortie de *Disciples: Liberation*. 40 balles, mais il y a une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...es_Liberation/






Une interview de *Turtle Rock* (*Back 4 Blood*) qui tourne un peu en pub pour le Game Pass.

https://www.comingsoon.net/games/fea...ew-turtle-rock



Pour les courageux qui souhaitent encore acheter des DLC de Paradox, voilà le trailer de *Hearts of Iron IV: No Step Back*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._No_Step_Back/






Et sortie de *COLLECTION of SaGa FINAL FANTASY LEGEND* sur Steam. Avec un trailer en allemand, oui ben vous apprendrez  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ANTASY_LEGEND/

----------


## Nono

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est surtout le prochain *Amanita Design*.


Je suis très bon client d'habitude, mais je passe ton tour. Ca semble être dans la lignée de Chuchel qui doit être leur jeu le plus "mouif".

----------


## Ruvon

*Focus Entertainment* achète le studio *Douze Douzièmes* (Shady Part of Me) dont il était déjà l'éditeur.

Il en oublie son nouveau nom puisqu'il prétend s'appeler Focus Home Interactive, quel poisson rouge celui-là  ::ninja:: 







Nouveau DLC pour *Conan Exiles: People of the Dragon*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Dragon_Pack/






N'étant pas abonné GameKult, je ne peux pas lire cet article sur *Le Puy du Fou, représentation du passé et jeux vidéo*. Mais j'aimerais bien  ::ninja:: 

Attention, pourrait contenir des morceaux de politique, ne faites pas ça chez vous.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050843909.html



La légende de *Polybius*, racontée dans Canard PC il y a quelques numéros. Polygon nous en parle aussi.

https://www.polygon.com/videos/2021/...n-legend-atari






*Happy's Humble Burger Farm*, de l'horreur horrible, sortira le 3 décembre. Le trailer n'est pas DU TOUT rempli d'images dérangeantes.

DU TOUT.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Burger_Farm/






*Rising Constellation*, un 4X MMO, sortira d'Early Access le 27 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Constellation/

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie en Early Access du Souls-like *Sands of Aura*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Sands_of_Aura/

https://www.sandsofaura.com






*INDIE Live Expo Winter 2021* annonce les nommés pour les récompenses de l'année. Oui, il y a Among Us dans les jeux de l'année, keskiya ?  ::ninja:: 

https://indie.live-expo.games/en/awards/



Les simulateurs allemands par des studios polonais, c'était quand même plus glamour avant... *Stinky Company Simulator*, une vilaine façon de dire éboueur. Merci, Games Box S.A., propriété de Ultimate Games S.A., possédé en grande partie par PlayWay.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...any_Simulator/






*Cards of the Dead*, un jeu de cartes avec des gens morts mais pas complètement, sorti aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_the_Dead/









> Je suis très bon client d'habitude, mais je passe ton tour. Ca semble être dans la lignée de Chuchel qui doit être leur jeu le plus "mouif".


Pas sûr non plus que ce soit le genre de thème qui leur convient le mieux. On verra vite, ça sort bientôt.

----------


## Ruvon

*Prometheus Wept*, un tactical RPG en tour par tour, se lance sur Kickstarter.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ometheus_Wept/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...turn-based-rpg






Sortie du DLC *Prosperity* pour *Endzone: A World Apart*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rt_Prosperity/






*Climber: Sky is the Limit* lance lui aussi un Kickstarter.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._is_the_Limit/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...y-is-the-limit

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de lire l'article de GK sur le puy du fou, et m'est avis qu'ils devraient bruler la section commentaire assez rapidement quand les"apolitiques" vont se pointer  :^_^: 

Ya une grosse partie sur le placement idéologique de De Villiers et son Puy du Fou (factuelle mais trop fastidieuse pour etre pertinente), et une seconde sur la place du jeu vidéo dans l'éducation à l'histoire - bien plus intéressante.

Mon avis, c'est que l'angle "Puy du Fou = machine reactionnaire" n'aurait du n'etre qu'un exemple parmi d'autre pour parler de falsification de l'Histoire à des fins de propagande dans les JV. Selon moi l'article ici ne devient intéressant qu'a partir du moment où l'auteur range ses fourches contre le Puy du Fou (quand bien même je partage sa détestation de l'endroit et ce qu'il représente) et prend de la hauteur sur le sujet.

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy de la nuit,

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Farming Simulator 22*, qui sort le 22 Novembre. Y aura de l'apiculture ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/farming-simu...illed-trailer/




Y a tellement pas de monnaie sur *New World*, que de pauvres nécessiteux utilisent un glitch pour dupliquer les pièces d'or. Amazon va bannir les contrevenants :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amazon-will-...plication-bug/

Un fix a été déployé aujourd'hui pour résoudre les limitations des performances des AMD Ryzen par *Windows 11* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-fixes-fo...-are-now-live/

Le MMORPG free-to-play *Dragon Raja* est disponible sur PC. Bientôt les placements en pagaille sur Youtube et Twitch :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dragon-raja-...-is-now-on-pc/

L’événement caritatif *Le Desert Bus de l’espoir* revient en Novembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/desert-bu...r-2021-441101/



*PUBG: New State*, le battle royale sur mobiles qui se passe dans le futur, sortira le 11 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/pubg-new-st...vember-launch/





*The Dark Pictures Anthology: The Devil in Me*, qui sera l'épisode final de la 1ère saison de la série de jeux d'horreur, a été annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...n-me-announced




*Focus Entertainment* s'est payé le studio Douze Dixiemes (Shady Part of Me) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/focu...douze-dixiemes

De l'évolution de la distribution des jeux indés dans les 15 dernières années :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...ke-we-thought-

*Among Us* sortira finalement sur consoles XBox et PlayStation le 14 Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ox-in-december

Bon. Le *Razer Zephyr*, le masque à RGB, est sorti pour de vrai, dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/d...-a-dark-future

*Razer* a aussi annoncé deux partenariats avec Underwriter Laboratories (3DMark, c'est eux) et Panerai pour promouvoir la durabilité et l'écologie dans l'industrie des jeux vidéo :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/21/r...ustainability/
https://www.pcgamer.com/razercon-raz...neki-products/

*Google* baisse de 30 à 15% sa gabelle sur les abonnements effectués dans le Play Store :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...he-play-store/

La nouvelle du jour est évidemment la présentation du prochain jeu de  Eric “ConcernedApe” Barone (Stardew Valley), *Haunted Chocolatier*. Ça a l'air plus basé sur la collecte de ressources, et y a des esclaves-fantômes :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/21/s...d-chocolatier/




Sans vraiment de surprise, après le backlash de la fin toute moisie de *Mass Effect 3*, les développeurs ont crunché comme des malades pour produire une nouvelle fin :

https://kotaku.com/after-backlash-ma...-to-1847910780

Des hackers piratent des chaines *Youtube* pour faire de la pub pour des cryptomonnaies encore plus frauduleuses que normalement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-hackers-...urrency-scams/

----------


## pesos

> Je viens de lire l'article de GK sur le puy du fou, et m'est avis qu'ils devraient bruler la section commentaire assez rapidement quand les"apolitiques" vont se pointer 
> 
> Ya une grosse partie sur le placement idéologique de De Villiers et son Puy du Fou (factuelle mais trop fastidieuse pour etre pertinente), et une seconde sur la place du jeu vidéo dans l'éducation à l'histoire - bien plus intéressante.
> 
> Mon avis, c'est que l'angle "Puy du Fou = machine reactionnaire" n'aurait du n'etre qu'un exemple parmi d'autre pour parler de falsification de l'Histoire à des fins de propagande dans les JV. Selon moi l'article ici ne devient intéressant qu'a partir du moment où l'auteur range ses fourches contre le Puy du Fou (quand bien même je partage sa détestation de l'endroit et ce qu'il représente) et prend de la hauteur sur le sujet.


Si jamais quelqu'un a un code à faire tourner ça m'intéresse  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je viens de lire l'article de GK sur le puy du fou, et m'est avis qu'ils devraient bruler la section commentaire assez rapidement quand les"apolitiques" vont se pointer 
> 
> Ya une grosse partie sur le placement idéologique de De Villiers et son Puy du Fou (factuelle mais trop fastidieuse pour etre pertinente), et une seconde sur la place du jeu vidéo dans l'éducation à l'histoire - bien plus intéressante.
> 
> Mon avis, c'est que l'angle "Puy du Fou = machine reactionnaire" n'aurait du n'etre qu'un exemple parmi d'autre pour parler de falsification de l'Histoire à des fins de propagande dans les JV. Selon moi l'article ici ne devient intéressant qu'a partir du moment où l'auteur range ses fourches contre le Puy du Fou (quand bien même je partage sa détestation de l'endroit et ce qu'il représente) et prend de la hauteur sur le sujet.


Merci pour le résumé  :Beer: 



Encore du *Age of Empires IV* avec les Abbassides en vidéo.






Le DLC à venir pour *Kingdom Two Crowns: Norse Lands* a une démo dispo.

https://www.kingdomthegame.com/news/...ands-announced

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...se_Lands_Demo/



Un crossover *Terraria / Don't Starve* ?...

https://forums.terraria.org/index.ph...-comes.108901/







*The Riftbreakers* annonce déjà 200 000 joueurs.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...52531885958607



*Focus* a sorti ses chiffres. On y apprend que certains titres ont plutôt bien marché, comme Snowrunner, Necromunda, ou Aliens: Fireteam Elite (auquel plus personne ne joue).

Bonne nouvelle, Hood: Outlaws & Legends s'est mal vendu, comme quoi faire un jeu de merde, ça se paie parfois. Et Warhammer Age of Sigmar : Storm Ground n'a pas non plus été une réussite, toujours selon Focus.

Par contre tout le document est estampillé Focus Home Interactive, je comprends plus rien à leur nom.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050843925.html

https://cdn.focus-home.com/admin/inv...t2_2021_22.pdf

----------


## Baalim

> Si jamais quelqu'un a un code à faire tourner ça m'intéresse


J'étais persuadé que les codes n'existaient plus. 
On les trouve à quel endroit ??

Sinon, s'agissant de l'article et de son ton très politisé, j'ai un peu envie de dire que ce n'est pas forcément l'endroit même si GK sort clairement de sa zone de confort.


Je me retrouve assez dans un commentaire lu sur le site :




> Pour les histoires de nationalisme, ça fait 20 ans qu’on se tape du discours ricain, mais ça ne pose de problème à personne.

----------


## Ruvon

> Y a tellement pas de monnaie sur *New World*, que de pauvres nécessiteux utilisent un glitch pour dupliquer les pièces d'or. Amazon va bannir les contrevenants :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/amazon-will-...plication-bug/


Précisons que le bug vient du transfert de perso entre les régions.

Du coup, ils ont fermé ce système le temps de résoudre le bug.

On ne peut donc toujours pas changer de région dans *New World*.





https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...-serveurs.html



*Grasshopper Manufacture Inc.* acheté par *NetEase*. Suda 51 qui va devoir faire valider ses jeux par la Chine  ::ninja:: 

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...isher-netease/



Une réflexion sur l'objectif non atteint par le *Game Pass*.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-pains-opinion



Annonce de *A-Train: All Aboard Tourism* sur Steam, dans la longue lignée de la série des A-Train (dont fait partie le légendaire A4 Network$). Déjà sorti sur Switch, le 8 décembre sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1685460/

https://www.artdink.com/games/a-tourism/

----------


## pesos

> J'étais persuadé que les codes n'existaient plus. 
> On les trouve à quel endroit ??


Ah je sais pas je t'avoue que je ne vais plus trop chez GK depuis que tout est derrière un paywall (je trouve ça triste même si je comprends). Ils ont peut être changé leur mode de fonctionnement.

----------


## Vroum

> Précisons que le bug vient du transfert de perso entre les régions.
> 
> Du coup, ils ont fermé ce système le temps de résoudre le bug.
> 
> On ne peut donc toujours pas changer de région dans *New World*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le bug vient du transfert de perso entre les serveurs, il n'était pas possible de changer de région.
Même si les transferts sont maintenant bloqués, ça a également suffi à déséquilibrer immédiatement certains serveurs qui redécouvrent en plus les files d'attentes (exemple : Hellheim hier, 2500 joueurs en jeu et 2138 en file) et du lag serveur.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le bug vient du transfert de perso entre les serveurs, il n'était pas possible de changer de région.
> Même si les transferts sont maintenant bloqués, ça a également suffi à déséquilibrer immédiatement certains serveurs qui redécouvrent en plus les files d'attentes (exemple : Hellheim hier, 2500 joueurs en jeu et 2138 en file) et du lag serveur.


Merci pour la précision serveur / région  :;): 



*GTA Trilogy* disponible le 11 novembre, on le sait grâce aux précommandes ouvertes. Ce sera donc 59,99€.

https://store.rockstargames.com/fr/g...nitive-edition

----------


## Spawn

> Trailer du film *Uncharted* :
> 
> 
> 
> Mouif...


Le cinéma d'action moderne, c'est de la merdeuh.

----------


## pesos

Trailer de GTA Trilogy qui sort le 11 novembre à 60 balles :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le cinéma d'action moderne, c'est de la merdeuh.


La vache, ça a l'air encore plus chiant que le plus mauvais film Marvel.
Et les acteurs choisis...Le charisme coûte trop cher sans doute, faut se rabattre sur les moules inexpressives.

----------


## pesos

Alors que Nathan Fillion en Drake et De Niro en Sully ça aurait été tellement mieux  :Bave:

----------


## Vyse

> Alors que Nathan Fillion en Drake et De Niro en Sully ça aurait été tellement mieux


Suffit de demander. ::P:

----------


## pesos

Mais oui il est parfait !

----------


## Tenebris

> Trailer de GTA Trilogy qui sort le 11 novembre à 60 balles :


J'ai cru que c'était une blague mais non c'est vraiment ce qu'ils proposent  :WTF:   :Gerbe:

----------


## Chan

> Trailer de GTA Trilogy qui sort le 11 novembre à 60 balles :


San Andreas Definitive Edition, Day one dans le gamepass.
Chez Sony c'est le 3 dans le psNow.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais oui il est parfait !


Il fait un peu trop vieux.
Par contre à l'époque Firefly il aurait été parfait oui.

----------


## Spawn

> Trailer de GTA Trilogy qui sort le 11 novembre à 60 balles :


60 balles  :WTF:  on est loin d'un simple sweetfx, y'a du taf, mais quand même  :WTF:

----------


## pesos

> Il fait un peu trop vieux.
> Par contre à l'époque Firefly il aurait été parfait oui.


Un peu trop vieux, mais d'un autre coté Holland est lui beaucoup trop jeune.

Dans les jeux Nathan a quand même de la bouteille et on sent qu'il a vécu, là ils vont encore nous faire le coup de la genèse du truc et ça va être chiant  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Trailer de GTA Trilogy qui sort le 11 novembre à 60 balles :


Le thumbnail a le mérite d'être clair sur les arguments de vente.  ::|:

----------


## Greensun97

Le remaster des GTA me laisse quelque peu dubitatif :<_<: 

Ok, les textures plus fines et un meilleur éclairage c'est sympa mais le reste est bof.

Puis on a les persos avec 6 polygones et une texture de playmobil avec à côté des reflets "modernes" dans les voitures :ouaiouai:

----------


## Orhin

> Le thumbnail a le mérite d'être clair sur les arguments de vente.


Ben pour le coup c'est des images des jaquettes des 3 GTA concernés.

Mais ouais, y'a pas grand chose qui donne envie là dedans.

----------


## Kamasa

Perso ça me fait envie, par pure nostalgie.
Mais pas à 60 balles...

----------


## pesos

Franchement je m'attendais à pire quand ils ont annoncé ça. Au final je trouve le rendu pas trop mal, j'avais surtout peur des perso mais le parti pris "cartoon" rend assez bien.

Après ouais, 60 balles ils peuvent crever  :tired:

----------


## rinRid30

Pas convaincu pour ma part ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après tout est relatif si cela permet à de nouveaux joueurs freinés par les graphismes de découvrir ces 3 superbes gta ...

----------


## Kriegor

Et découvrir un gameplay, des open world et des mises en scène archaïques.

----------


## Ruvon

EDIT *Steam* a mis en place depuis bien longtemps un système de points que tu gagnes en claquant du fric sur le store. Avec tu peux acheter des conneries cosmétiques, mais aussi donner des récompenses aux reviews.

J'ai 41 000 points, donc Baalim doit en avoir plusieurs millions  ::ninja::  M'enfin ça m'a l'air complètement gadget.

https://store.steampowered.com/points/shop

https://store.steampowered.com/points/howitworks

Ils ont sorti des profils spéciaux pour l'event Tabletop Fest : https://store.steampowered.com/point...dles/cluster/0

En plus intéressant, l'event *Games Made in France*.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...deInFrance2021

----------


## rinRid30

Autant gta 3 qui pourrait paraître un peu austère je peux comprendre mais vice city et san andreas ça a pas trop mal vieilli mais bon je suis pas très objectif étant donné que je les ai tous adoré

----------


## Strife

> *Steam* vient de mettre en place un système de points que tu gagnes en claquant du fric sur le store. Avec tu peux acheter des conneries cosmétiques, mais aussi donner des récompenses aux reviews.
> 
> J'ai 41 000 points, donc Baalim doit en avoir plusieurs millions  M'enfin ça m'a l'air complètement gadget.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/points/shop
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/points/howitworks
> 
> En plus intéressant, l'event *Games Made in France*.
> ...


Ça existe depuis un petit bout de temps (pratiquement un an je crois).

----------


## leeoneil

"Vient de mettre" en place ?
J'ai ça depuis un paquet de temps non ?
En tout cas cette boutique débile existe depuis un moment, et les points à dépenser dedans également !

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça existe depuis un petit bout de temps (pratiquement un an je crois).


Ah mince, je viens de tomber dessus  ::P: 

Parce qu'il y a des profils spéciaux pour l'event Tabletop Fest : https://store.steampowered.com/point...dles/cluster/0

Du coup je découvre :grosnoob: Et j'ai édité  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> EDIT *Steam* a mis en place depuis bien longtemps un système de points que tu gagnes en claquant du fric sur le store. Avec tu peux acheter des conneries cosmétiques, mais aussi donner des récompenses aux reviews.
> 
> J'ai 41 000 points, donc Baalim doit en avoir plusieurs millions  M'enfin ça m'a l'air complètement gadget.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/points/shop
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/points/howitworks
> 
> Ils ont sorti des profils spéciaux pour l'event Tabletop Fest : https://store.steampowered.com/point...dles/cluster/0
> ...


Tu vas rire mais je n'ai pratiquement plus de points. J'ai tout claqué en cosmétiques jacky tuning

----------


## Greensun97

> Autant gta 3 qui pourrait paraître un peu austère je peux comprendre mais vice city et san andreas ça a pas trop mal vieilli mais bon je suis pas très objectif étant donné que je les ai tous adoré


J'ai (encore) refait san andreas il y a ~2 ans et je trouve qu'il accuse quand même le poids des années, même s'il reste toujours très bon (GTA SA BGE ::ninja:: )

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai (encore) refait san andreas il y a ~2 ans et je trouve qu'il accuse quand même le poids des années, même s'il reste toujours très bon (GTA SA BGE)


C'est étrangement le seul auquel je n'ai pratiquement jamais touché.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ignore si c'est déjà passé (probablement) mais voici une petite interview de Robbie Bach qui dirigeait le branche Xbox au lancement de la première machine.

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14798...obbie-bach.htm

----------


## KOUB

Poy poy,

Il sera bientôt possible de débloquer l'OS de l'*Oculus Go*. Par contre il ne sera plus possible de recevoir les mises à jour en 2022. Et Facebook arrêtera de supporter le casque en 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/oculus-go-root-access/





En voilà une bonne raison d'acheter *Skyrim Anniversary Edition*. Y aura des aquariums pour mettre les poissons que vous allez pêcher :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrims-anni...ll-dragonborn/





La prochaine mise à jour de *Valheim*, pas encore datée, rajoutera le biome des Mistlands :

https://gamewave.fr/valheim/valheim-...nouveau-biome/

Le walking-simulator horrifique *The Alien Cube*, la suite de The Land Of Pain, est sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/sortie-de-the-ali...im-horrifique/




Un remaster de la première trilogie des *Fatal Frame* n'est pas prévu :

https://noisypixel.net/there-are-no-...rame-remaster/

Le jeu de simulation ferroviaire *A-Train: All Aboard! Tourism* sortira sur Steam le 7 Décembre :

https://noisypixel.net/a-train-all-a...-release-date/




Échange de boss entre *Don’t Starve Together* et *Terraria* :





La démo jouable d'une heure de *Resident Evil Village* est revenue sur PC, PlayStation et XBox :

https://www.destructoid.com/hour-lon...ull-game-sale/

Le jeu de cuisine et d'horreur sans Gordon Ramsay, *Happy’s Humble Burger Farm* sortira le 3 Décembre sur Steam, XBox et PlayStation. Le jeu doit aussi sortir début 2022 sur Switch. Le titre me fait étrangement penser aux Happy Tree Friends :

https://www.destructoid.com/happys-h...x-playstation/




Les développeurs de *Sifu* sont très fiers des 160 mouvements possibles de leur personnage. Le jeu doit sortir le 22 Février 2022 sur PC et PlayStation :

https://www.gamesradar.com/sifu-deve...lar-situation/

*Eric Barone* ne travaille pas que sur Haunted Chocolatier, mais aussi sur un autre projet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/stardew-v...d-chocolatier/

Un mod, nommé Grammar of the Path, pour corriger les fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire dans *The Witcher 3* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-witch...mmar-mistakes/

https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/m...ab=description

Le demake de *Bloodborne* continue à avancer. Marrant de se dire qu'il sera probablement complété et recevra une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Sony avant qu'il n'y ait un port PC  ::ninja::  :

https://www.gamesradar.com/bloodborn...t-brilliantly/




Suite à la dernière mise à jour des XBox, le tableau de bord peut être en 4K, avec un mode nocturne et des options d’accessibilité ont été ajoutées :

https://www.gamesradar.com/xbox-update-series-x/





16 minutes de gameplay pour *Astérix & Obélix : Baffez-les Tous*, qui sort le 25 Novembre :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/asterix-obe...swi-126349.htm




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *XBox* travaillerait sur MMO sur le cloud :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...pc-and-mobile/

Un nouveau *State of Play* aura lieu le 27 Octobre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-party-games/





EA lâche des nombres concernant *FIFA 22*, mais pas le nombre de ventes. 77$ de vente en numérique pendant la première semaine par contre, en nette augmentation par rapport à l'année dernière :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea.../1100-6497307/
https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-digital-launch-sales/

----------


## KOUB

Ubisoft, toujours sur les bons coups, a annoncé *Monopoly Madness* pour le 9 Décembre sur tout et Stadia ... L'idée, c'est un Monopoly, oui, mais en temps réel ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-monopoly-madness-game/




*Walmart* semble stocker les PS5. À titre d'exemple, j'ai vu des XBox Series X vendues 1200$ au lieu de 600 ... Dans un Walmart, au Canada :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14797...sur-tiktok.htm

La mise à jour corrective de la sortie catastrophique de *eFootball 2022* est retardée du 28 Octobre à début Novembre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14798...lque-temps.htm

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de méchas *Nimbus INFINITY* qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur les consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/nimb...a-2021-trailer




Premier contenu gratuit pour *WRC 10* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/wr...l-events-cars/




Le RPG tactique *King Arthur: Knight’s Tale* sortira d'accès anticipé le 15 Février 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/king-...february-15th/




Le FPS *Neon White* doit sortir avant la fin de l'année sur Switch et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/neo...envahie-demons

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Le thumbnail a le mérite d'être clair sur les arguments de vente.


C'est les images des couvertures des jeux, et loading screens.

D'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris pourquoi GTA pousse autant ces dessins de filles sexy.
Oui dans les jeux tu peux avoir des rapports avec des prostituées mais c'est pas l'open world, le gameplay, etc. la partie intéressant de cette série ?
C'est comme si les jeux The Witcher avaient en couverture Triss, Yenn et Shani avec leurs vêtements de pute alternatifs.
Oui le "sexe vend" mais bon, Rockstar a besoin de ça pour vendre ses jeux ?

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelite tactique *Evertried* est sorti aujourd'hui sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/eve...e-travers-tour




Le deckbuilder *Mahokenshi* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam, avec une démo jouable disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mah...ees-corruption

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1717640/Mahokenshi/




Où le Studio Pixel Punk parle de leur metroidvania *UNSIGHTED*, sorti le mois dernier sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-player-agency

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1062110/UNSIGHTED/

La maintenant traditionnelle bêta d'accès anticipé de *Football Manager 2022* est disponible. Le jeu doit toujours sortir le 9 Novembre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/foo...-available-now

Il n'est temporairement plus possible de transférer un personnage sur un nouveau serveur, en raison du glitch de duplication d'or :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/new...-duping-glitch

Les *American et Euro Truck Simulator*, qui ont reçu un mode multijoueur, supporte maintenant les mods dans ce mode de jeu :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tru...in-multiplayer

La sortie de *Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp* pour Switch est retardée au Printemps 2022 au lieu du 3 Décembre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/22/n...amp-to-spring/

Blood dans Doom, ça fait *Bloom* (et non pas Bing Bang Boom,histoire que vous ayez aussi l'air dans la tête) :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...mod-48026.html




NetEase s'est payé Grasshopper Manufacture (les No More Heroes) :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ure-48024.html

Deux dossiers sur *GTA 3*, qui a 20 ans, par GameKult et Jeuxvideo.com :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050843845.html
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14796...-en-images.htm

*Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* sortira le 11 Novembre, à 60 euros. le remaster de GTA 3 sera sur l'abonnement PSN et celui de San Andreas sur le XBox Game Pass :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...gta-48027.html
https://www.actugaming.net/remaster-...e-pass-441164/




C'est l'histoire d'un gros projet de romans en NFT ... Annulé au bout de 5 heures :

https://www.thegamer.com/nft-project...ruin-scrapped/
https://kotaku.com/big-nft-project-c...urs-1847906380

Le concentré de haine *Twitter* s’aperçoit que son algorithme amplifie le contenu politique de droite et ne sait pas pourquoi. J'émets une hypothèse : Le contenu qui met en colère produit plus d'engagement, ce qu'aime bien les régies de pubs, et donc plus de revenus des publicités ... Et le contenu de droite, que ce soit un vieux tweet raciste où l'histoire triste du pauvre gars poussé à la ruine par les vilains impôts, ça amène vite de la colère donc ... :

https://gizmodo.com/twitter-doesn-t-...t-l-1847914606

----------


## Supergounou

Exclusive niouse de ouf, vous ne vous y attendiez pas et ça va vous mettre sur le cul! 

Car oui, Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition sortira le 11 Novembre, à 60 euros.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est les images des couvertures des jeux, et loading screens.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris pourquoi GTA pousse autant ces dessins de filles sexy.
> Oui dans les jeux tu peux avoir des rapports avec des prostituées mais c'est pas l'open world, le gameplay, etc. la partie intéressant de cette série ?
> C'est comme si les jeux The Witcher avaient en couverture Triss, Yenn et Shani avec leurs vêtements de pute alternatifs.
> Oui le "sexe vend" mais bon, Rockstar a besoin de ça pour vendre ses jeux ?


Parce que c'est GTA et que GTA a toujours joué sur le côté provoc.
Ces dessins viennent des couvertures comme tu le dis, et ils font partie d'un tout (tu vois des nanas sexys/provoc, des flingues, des gangsters et des voitures).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Parce que c'est GTA et que GTA a toujours joué sur le côté provoc.
> Ces dessins viennent des couvertures comme tu le dis, et ils font partie d'un tout (tu vois des nanas sexys/provoc, des flingues, des gangsters et des voitures).


C'était de la provoc' bon marché il y a 20 ans. Maintenant, c'est devenu éculé.
Par contre, ça donne un indice sur le cœur de cible de leurs jeux.

----------


## Erkin_



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'était de la provoc' bon marché il y a 20 ans. Maintenant, c'est devenu éculé.
> Par contre, ça donne un indice sur le cœur de cible de leurs jeux.


Ah parce qu'il a fallu 20 ans pour cerner le coeur de cible de leurs jeux ?
C'est le même qu'il y a 20 ans,et surprise, ce coeur de cible contient aussi bien du "beauf" (parce que j'imagine que c'est ce que sous-entend ta remarque) que des joueurs moins "bourrins".
Comme le souligne le gradé, ces images font parti d'un tout sur la jaquette. Et n'en déplaise à certains, l'univers "gangsta" dont s'inspire GTA c'est un peu bagnole/flingue/femmes.
En 2021 on va débattre de pourquoi y'a de la nana sexy sur une jaquette GTA, sérieusement ? Vous préférez pas revenir aux arcs et aux cordes, genre de vrais sujets de fond ?  :^_^: 

(c'est marrant d'ailleurs la comparaison avec Witcher, plus haut  parce que ces jeux savent très bien jouer eux aussi du physique féminin et de son attractivité pour un certain publicdans leurs jeux, probablement plus que Rockstar en comparaison des contextes de chaque titre)
(je dois rappeler qu'on incarnait un gros queutard  dans le premier avec ses cartes récompenses et que Triss est passée dans Playboy ?)

----------


## Wedgge

> Exclusive niouse de ouf, vous ne vous y attendiez pas et ça va vous mettre sur le cul! 
> 
> Car oui, Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition sortira le 11 Novembre, à 60 euros.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D71cBUeAL58


En vrai C.J c'est le feu, San andreas c'était la claque. J'ai encore le coffret façon guide touristique et tout, une dinguerie. Pour les affiches elles sont béton, c'est fou qu'un truc aussi peu suggestif gêne les gens, ou alors ce sont les mêmes qui éteignent la lumière quand ils vont pisser. Par contre pour 60 eu ils peuvent aller crever.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah parce qu'il a fallu 20 ans pour cerner le coeur de cible de leurs jeux ?
> C'est le même qu'il y a 20 ans,et surprise, ce coeur de cible contient aussi bien du "beauf" (parce que j'imagine que c'est ce que sous-entend ta remarque) que des joueurs moins "bourrins".
> Comme le souligne le gradé, ces images font parti d'un tout sur la jaquette. Et n'en déplaise à certains, l'univers "gangsta" dont s'inspire GTA c'est un peu bagnole/flingue/femmes.


Tu mélanges (un peu par ma faute aussi) la cible du marketing et le public jouant effectivement aux jeux, sur lequel je n'émets aucun jugement (même s'il se trouve que GTA n'est pas trop mon délire).
Sur ce thumbnail, je ne vois pas "bagnole/flingue/femme", juste trois nanas dont deux assez explicitement aguicheuses. Bref, sous couvert de l'étiquette "gangsta", vendre du rêve de femme-objet à gros nichons.

J'aurais tendance à croire que ces jeux en particulier, ainsi que le jeu vidéo en général, valent un petit peu mieux que ça, et que "l'excuse" qui avait cours en 2001 (s'adresser à un public très majoritairement masculin, centré sur la tranche d'âge ado/jeune adulte) n'est plus forcément d'actualité.
Je suis certainement minoritaire mais quand on met du cul en avant pour essayer de me vendre un jeu vidéo, je me sens insulté. C'est cool les nanas mais j'ai plus 14 ans, quoi.

----------


## Wedgge

> Tu mélanges (un peu par ma faute aussi) la cible du marketing et le public jouant effectivement aux jeux, sur lequel je n'émets aucun jugement (même s'il se trouve que GTA n'est pas trop mon délire).
> Sur ce thumbnail, je ne vois pas "bagnole/flingue/femme", juste trois nanas dont deux assez explicitement aguicheuses. Bref, sous couvert de l'étiquette "gangsta", vendre du rêve de femme-objet à gros nichons.
> 
> J'aurais tendance à croire que ces jeux en particulier, ainsi que le jeu vidéo en général, valent un petit peu mieux que ça, et que "l'excuse" qui avait cours en 2001 (s'adresser à un public très majoritairement masculin, centré sur la tranche d'âge ado/jeune adulte) n'est plus forcément d'actualité.
> Je suis certainement minoritaire mais quand on met du cul en avant pour essayer de me vendre un jeu vidéo, je me sens insulté. C'est cool les nanas mais j'ai plus 14 ans, quoi.


Oui bon, tu es né sous la présidence de René Coty où une affiche de meuf en bikini devait effectivement être considérée comme du hard porn, mais depuis les mentalités on quelque peut progressé. Il y a même pas un cul sur les vignettes, donc pour se sentir insulté il faut être particulièrement susceptible ou être passé par le couvent des Feuillants.

Et comme le souligne Cacao, qui n'est plus tout jeune, c'est GTA, pas un jeu de gestion éclaté au sol pour les gars qui aiment gérer une usine de boulon sur soviet république.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai juste des valeurs que tu ne partages pas, ce n'est pas la peine de caricaturer ma pensée ou de te montrer insultant pour autant.

----------


## Wedgge

Personne n'insulte qui que ce soit, en revanche tu as l'air particulièrement pressé de te sentir offensé. Pour ce qui est de ta fameuse pensée, tu te caricature toi même c'est à peine si j'ai un effort à faire. Mais je te trouve sympathique et je suis un type curieux, donc c'est quoi ces fameuses valeurs dont tu as l'air d'être fier ? Laisse moi deviner t'es fan du Puy du Fou ? Mais sinon Vas y mgl éclaire nous de ta sagesse.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est déjà pénible de discuter avec toi, mais ton message sous-entend que je suis vieux, catho et offensé par la vue d'un soutif. Il n'en est rien.
Par contre, le fond de sexisme qui sous-tend ce genre de représentations, on va dire que je suis pas hyper fan. Voilà. Appelle ça du féminisme SJW si tu veux.
Toi comprendre ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, je vois que tu t'amuses à en rajouter une couche dans l'insulte pendant que j'écris, on va s'arrêter là. Je te signale, te (re)mets en ignore et je t'emmerde. Next  :^_^:

----------


## mithrandir3

> Laisse moi deviner t'es fan du Puy du Fou ?


Va peut-être falloir se calmer un peu là...

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est déjà pénible de discuter avec toi, mais ton message sous-entend que je suis vieux, catho et offensé par la vue d'un soutif. Il n'en est rien.
> Par contre, le fond de sexisme qui sous-tend ce genre de représentations, on va dire que je suis pas hyper fan. Voilà. Appelle ça du féminisme SJW si tu veux.
> Toi comprendre ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bon, je vois que tu t'amuses à en rajouter une couche dans l'insulte pendant que j'écris, on va s'arrêter là. Je te signale, te (re)mets en ignore et je t'emmerde. Next


 ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai juste des valeurs que tu ne partages pas, ce n'est pas la peine de caricaturer ma pensée ou de te montrer insultant pour autant.


Alors dans l'idée je suis d'accord que y'a pas besoin de foutre un décolleté sur la boîte. Après c'est pas non plus en désaccord avec l'univers et le ton du jeu. J'estime que ce genre de jaquette c'est foutage de gueule racoleur quand c'est pour vendre un truc qui n'a vraiment aucun rapport (genre un Mario Golf ou un Tetris, tu colles le même genre d'image je m'offusque tout autant que toi maintenant  ::ninja::  ).
Bref je dis pas que c'est bien, je dis que c'est pas mal. Neutre. Osef, en gros. A la limite si le trailer derrière était à l'avenant avec étalage de nanas sexys, ok ce serait vraiment du 100% racolage, mais vu le ton caricatural des jeux et l'esprit "rock'n'roll" de la boîte (en apparence du moins), je leur accorde le bénéfice du doute. D'autant que pour vendre un GTA, même remasterisé, R* n'a nullement besoin de foutre des nichons. Le nom suffit. Ca me conforte dans l'idée qu'on est sur de la pure provoc' à deux balles et pas sur du racolage premier degré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ? Laisse moi deviner t'es fan du Puy du Fou ?


C'est très bien le Puy. Sauf pour les abrutis qui y viennent et se plaignent _"Olala mais y'a pas de grand 8 ? C'est pas un parc d'attractions !!! De la merde !"_. Beh nan c'est pas Disneyland.
Probablement les mêmes qui vont dans un restau Japonais et gueulent parce qu'il n'y a pas un steak-frites au menu.

----------


## Baalim

Clairement. Le puy mérite son succès, peu importe le discours de plus en plus extrême de son créateur.

Je serais très surpris qu'une famille sur quatre soit sensible (perméable) à cette relecture de l'histoire.

----------


## Wedgge

> Alors dans l'idée je suis d'accord que y'a pas besoin de foutre un décolleté sur la boîte. Après c'est pas non plus en désaccord avec l'univers et le ton du jeu. J'estime que ce genre de jaquette c'est foutage de gueule racoleur quand c'est pour vendre un truc qui n'a vraiment aucun rapport (genre un Mario Golf ou un Tetris, tu colles le même genre d'image je m'offusque tout autant que toi maintenant  ).
> Bref je dis pas que c'est bien, je dis que c'est pas mal. Neutre. Osef, en gros. A la limite si le trailer derrière était à l'avenant avec étalage de nanas sexys, ok ce serait vraiment du 100% racolage, mais vu le ton caricatural des jeux et l'esprit "rock'n'roll" de la boîte (en apparence du moins), je leur accorde le bénéfice du doute. D'autant que pour vendre un GTA, même remasterisé, R* n'a nullement besoin de foutre des nichons. Le nom suffit. Ca me conforte dans l'idée qu'on est sur de la pure provoc' à deux balles et pas sur du racolage premier degré.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est très bien le Puy. Sauf pour les abrutis qui y viennent et se plaignent _"Olala mais y'a pas de grand 8 ? C'est pas un parc d'attractions !!! De la merde !"_. Beh nan c'est pas Disneyland.
> Probablement les mêmes qui vont dans un restau Japonais et gueulent parce qu'il n'y a pas un steak-frites au menu.


Je suis resté sur le génocide vendéen.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je serais très surpris qu'une famille sur quatre soit sensible (perméable) à cette relecture de l'histoire.


Pour la  plupart ça se limite une belle balade dans des décors un peu "historiques" et du spectacle. Rien d'autre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis resté sur le génocide vendéen.


Je suis Vendéen, je sais qu'il n'y a pas eu de génocide, donc ce qu'ils disent je m'en tape, j'y vais pas pour le cours d'histoire.
Et pour la majorité des gens, je te  rassure tout le monde ou presque s'en fout autant que moi Quand bien même certains touristes repartiraient avec dans l'esprit qu'il y aurait eu un quelconque génocide dans la région (probablement un abus de mogettes et un concours de pets enflammés qui s'est mal terminé), tu crois qu'ils vont faire quoi ? Déferler dans les rues et réclamer le retour de la monarchie ? Ils sont comme la majorité des touristes: ils font semblant de s'intéresser le temps de la visite, ensuite ils vont chercher à bouffer et repère le lieu de la prochaine visite des vacances.

----------


## Kriegor

> D'autant que pour vendre un GTA, même remasterisé, R* n'a nullement besoin de foutre des nichons. Le nom suffit.


Ca fera vendre. Les hormones, ça fait toujours vendre. Bien sûr qu'ils n'en ont pas besoin pour ça, mais quelques dizaines de milliers de copies vendues en plus parce que l'ado qui était "mouif, c'est vieux, j'ai pas connu" va être excité par l'image et passer à l'acte d'achat, ça met du caviar dans les huitres comme on dit chez moi.

C'est pas anodin ce que tu présentes en vitrine, ils ont pas tiré ça à pile ou face, il y a eu une vraie réflexion derrière, par rapport au public qu'ils cherchent encore à convaincre (à mon avis, pas les vieux nostalgiques, mais plutôt les jeunes qui n'ont pas connu ces opus là).

----------


## Wedgge

> Pour la  plupart ça se limite une belle balade dans des décors un peu "historiques" et du spectacle. Rien d'autre.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Personnellement rien à battre.
> Je suis Vendéen, je sais qu'il n'y a pas eu de génocide, donc ce qu'ils disent je m'en tape, j'y vais pas pour le cours d'histoire.
> Et pour la majorité des gens, je te  rassure tout le monde ou presque s'en fout autant que moi Quand bien même certains touristes repartiraient avec dans l'esprit qu'il y aurait eu un quelconque génocide dans la région (probablement un abus de mogettes et un concours de pets enflammés qui s'est mal terminé), tu crois qu'ils vont faire quoi ? Déferler dans les rues et réclamer le retour de la monarchie ? Ils sont comme la majorité des touristes: ils font semblant de s'intéresser le temps de la visite, ensuite ils vont chercher à bouffer et repère le lieu de la prochaine visite des vacances.


C'est un problème pour une infime minorité on est d'accord, les gens comme moi qui ont fait des études d'histoire, ou de science politiques et sont dans le milieu de la recherche. Mais ça n'est pas anodin, l'encart de fin qui dit explicitement "génocide vendéen" il reste inconsciemment dans la tête des gens, et sa véhicule toute une cohorte d'idée reçues qui peuvent devenir très problématiques par la suite. Histoire appliquée à fait un excellent retour en vidéo avec Rivenzi, mais on s'écarte du sujet, qui je vous le rappelle est, les meufs à poil provocantes mais habillées de GTA.

----------


## Higgins

Moi je suis plutôt enthousiasmé par cette trilogie remasterisée, c'est pas dégueu ni flemmard comme taf.
Le rendu fait assez Fortnite je trouve, à mon avis c'est voulu pour attirer les djeun's.
Avec les contrôles modernisés, je trouve que ça le fait bien.
Si tout ça tourne joliment sur Souitche, je pourrais me laisser tenter par une version boîte (si les 3 jeux sont sur la cartouche).

----------


## Baalim

> Moi je suis plutôt enthousiasmé par cette trilogie remasterisée, c'est pas dégueu ni flemmard comme taf.
> Le rendu fait assez Fortnite je trouve, à mon avis c'est voulu pour attirer les djeun's.
> Avec les contrôles modernisés, je trouve que ça le fait bien.
> Si tout ça tourne joliment sur Souitche, je pourrais me laisser tenter par une version boîte (si les 3 jeux sont sur la cartouche).


Vu la tronche anguleuse des personnages d'origine, le traitement cartoon s'imposait pour ne pas avoir à tout refaire. Le fait que ça donne un visuel fortnite est la grosse cerise sur le gâteau

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi je suis plutôt enthousiasmé par cette trilogie remasterisée, c'est pas dégueu ni flemmard comme taf.
> Le rendu fait assez Fortnite je trouve, à mon avis c'est voulu pour attirer les djeun's.
> Avec les contrôles modernisés, je trouve que ça le fait bien.
> Si tout ça tourne joliment sur Souitche, je pourrais me laisser tenter par une version boîte (si les 3 jeux sont sur la cartouche).


Je ne connais pas la taille max des cartouches Switch mais les versions non retravaillées ou presque, c'est 3 ou 4 go l'unité sur Android.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'était de la provoc' bon marché il y a 20 ans. Maintenant, c'est devenu éculé.
> Par contre, ça donne un indice sur le cœur de cible de leurs jeux.


Bah c'est la même provoc qu'il y a 20 ans vu que ce sont les mêmes pochettes (et les mêmes jeux, et les mêmes thèmes). Et oui, ils n'ont pas refait leurs artworks pour s'adapter à l'époque actuelle où des personnes trouvent qu'un maillot de bain c'est sexiste et qu'une nana un peu provocatrice est forcément une prostituée victime du patriarcat oppresseur. Mais bon, pour les rassurer : dans ces jeux les hommes sont tous des pourris, tarés, violents et souvent dégueux.
Ils peuvent même jouer aux jeux pour se rendre compte que les GTA dénoncent justement les dérives de cette société, mais c'est plus compliqué que de s'en tenir à une pochette.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Je suis Vendéen, je sais qu'il n'y a pas eu de génocide.


  Alors que c'était un pogrom  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyth

> Je ne connais pas la taille max des cartouches Switch mais les versions non retravaillées ou presque, c'est 3 ou 4 go l'unité sur Android.


La trilogie en démat fera 25,4gb d'après le store US.
Les cartouches de 32go existent (ça a servi pour The Witcher 3 par exemple) mais vu que c'est Take-Two (surtout via 2K) qui avait inauguré les téléchargements obligatoires pour ne pas avoir à payer les cartouches Switch les plus grosses (et se contenter des cartouches de 4 ou 8go moins cher), c'est quasi-sûr que tout ne sera pas dessus.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bah c'est la même provoc qu'il y a 20 ans vu que ce sont les mêmes pochettes (et les mêmes jeux, et les mêmes thèmes). Et oui, ils n'ont pas refait leurs artworks pour s'adapter à l'époque actuelle où des personnes trouvent qu'un maillot de bain c'est sexiste et qu'une nana un peu provocatrice est forcément une prostituée victime du patriarcat oppresseur. Mais bon, pour les rassurer : dans ces jeux les hommes sont tous des pourris, tarés, violents et souvent dégueux.
> Ils peuvent même jouer aux jeux pour se rendre compte que les GTA dénoncent justement les dérives de cette société, mais c'est plus compliqué que de s'en tenir à une pochette.


Ce n'est pas un maillot de bain _en soi_ qui est sexiste, mais le fait qu'il y ait _systématiquement_ des nanas en maillot de bain pour vendre tout type de produit ciblant un public masculin.
Je n'en fais pas un scandale, hein. C'était l'un des marqueurs d'une époque, bien loin d'être limité au JV d'ailleurs.

----------


## 564.3

Ah encore un bon vieux débat foireux dans le topic des news…
Quand on regarde la liste de trailers de Rockstar, en général l'image c'est des mecs avec des flingues (bon y a pas mal de RDR2 récemment), parfois des bagnoles, et parfois des nanas plus ou moins sexy mais pas non plus du fanservice abusé à la japonaise. Le trailer précédent pour la trilogie avait comme image une ombre avec un flingue et un accident de voitures, peut-être qu'ils essaient d'alterner.

Je me demande surtout ce que va donner leur gameplay modernisé, et s'ils ont revu les sections un peu trop rébarbatives. Alors peut-être que je craquerais en soldes, même si j'ai une tripotée de jeux qui me motivent plus dans mon backlog (en ce moment je joue à Prey, et effectivement c'est génial…).

----------


## Higgins

J'espère que 2K fera exception pour cette histoire de cartouche. Quelle bande de gros rats.
Encore des pingres qui comptent leurs centimes.




> une nana un peu provocatrice est forcément une prostituée victime du patriarcat oppresseur.


Mais non! Dans ce système de valeurs, la prostituée est maîtresse de son corps, son gagne pain. 
Le travail sexuel est vu comme honorable, voire cool, voire sensass.
Enfin je crois, le monde actuel est difficile à cerner.

Mais on dévie du sujet du topic, je vous en prie, continuez à parler du Puy du Fou.

----------


## Metalink

> J'espère que 2K fera exception pour cette histoire de cartouche. Quelle bande de gros rats.
> Encore des pingres qui comptent leurs centimes.


Alors ça s'applique surement pas dans le cas de 2K et de GTA mais en vrai les cartouches sont assez chères. Je connais des jeux qui pouvaient pas passer de 8 à 16go (et donc mettre l'ensemble du jeu sur la cartouche) parce que sinon ça devenait tout simplement pas rentable.

----------


## Higgins

Ouais mais là on parle tout de même de GTA.
Ça va se vendre par paquebots, ils devraient pouvoir se le permettre.

----------


## Stelarc

> C'était de la provoc' bon marché il y a 20 ans. Maintenant, c'est devenu éculé.
> Par contre, ça donne un indice sur le cœur de cible de leurs jeux.


Par les temps qui courent, c'est toujours aussi provoc de montrer des femmes sexy/fatales. Je dirais même que c'est encore plus le cas aujourd'hui. ::ninja:: 




> En vrai C.J c'est le feu, San andreas c'était la claque. J'ai encore le coffret façon guide touristique et tout, une dinguerie. Pour les affiches elles sont béton, c'est fou qu'un truc aussi peu suggestif gêne les gens, ou alors ce sont les mêmes qui éteignent la lumière quand ils vont pisser. Par contre pour 60 eu ils peuvent aller crever.


Je n'ai jamais aimé l'esprit gansta yo bitches, ça me parle pas. Par contre le jeu était bourré de détails au niveau gameplay. Des trucs cons comme une réplique de CJ qui dit ne pas aimer le rap si on n'a pas écouté suffisamment de radio de rap. GTA V était tellement en deçà sur tout ce qu'a fait San Andreas.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

De nouvelles quêtes temporaires, dites Opérational Tasks, ont été ajoutées à *Escape From Tarkov* (le fil Twitter explique des choses) :

https://nofrag.com/battlestate-games...e-from-tarkov/





Crossover *SMITE* et Transformers ... Y a un nouveau film bientôt, c'est ça ? :

https://gamerant.com/smite-transformers-crossover/




Mark Darrah, ancien lead developper de Bioware, donne des infos sur les scénario et le monde de l'annulé *Jade Empire 2* sur sa chaine Youtube :

https://www.gamesradar.com/cancelled...-bioware-lead/




*Netflix* ne va pas se lancer dans l'acquisition à tout va de studios de développement pour sa nouvelle branche jeux vidéo. En même temps, vu comment ça s'est passé pour Stadia, il vaut mieux pour les studios de jeux vidéo :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...isition-spree/

L'extension Scourge pour *Path of Exile* est disponible sur PC aujourd'hui :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/path-...ailable-on-pc/

Ha ben tiens, *Path Of Exile* a 8 ans ... Un an de moins que Star Citizen ... Hum ... :

https://gamerant.com/path-of-exile-i...courge-launch/

*CD Projekt* s'est payé The Molasses Flood (The Flame In The Flood) :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cd-...e-in-the-flood

Après 18 ans d'existence, le portail de jeux pour navigateur internet de King, l'autre partie d'Activision-Blizzard qui ne fait pas du Kalof, va fermer ses portes en Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...after-18-years

Jesse McCree se nomme maintenant Cole Cassidy dans *Overwatch*, rapport au fait que le développeur auquel il fait référence est nommé dans plusieurs histoires de harcélement chez Blizzard :

https://www.polygon.com/22650858/ove...ision-blizzard

Faut bien les faire ses skins, donc Epic retire les vendredis "off" qu'ils avaient donnés à leurs employés pendant la pandémie. Les employés ne sont pas ravis. Attention, c'est comme ça que ça commence et après, on a un syndicat sur les bras :

https://www.thegamer.com/epic-games-staff-time-off/
https://kotaku.com/epic-games-faces-...off-1847918205





J'avais pas fait attention à la fantastique idée de *Kalof Warzone* qui, dans le cadre de son événement d'Halloween, de faire apparaitre de faux blue screens aléatoirement pendant les parties. Merveilleux ... C'est toujours à ce moment-là que je me demande combien de couches de bureaucratie cette idée a dû traverser pour être acceptée et combien de types se sont dit que c'était vraiment une très bonne idée, qui allait surprendre et faire plaisir aux joueurs :





Où on revient sur la sortie de la première *XBox* il y a 20 ans :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14798...obbie-bach.htm

Entrez dans le monde merveilleux des arnaques NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/22/t...ng-revolution/

Les IA sont pas prêtes de conduire une voiture ... Alors écrire des tests de jeux vidéo ... :

https://kotaku.com/what-happens-when...ame-1847917110

*Paizo* a annoncé qu'ils reconnaitront volontairement le syndicat que ses employés ont créé :

https://www.polygon.com/22740227/pat...-workers-union

Marrant, les employés d'*Activision-Blizzard* n'ont pas vraiment confiance en Fran Townsend pour régler les problèmes de harcélement et sexisme dans la compagnie. Forcément, déclarer que tout était faux après le début des poursuites, ça aide pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...pond-townsend/

https://twitter.com/BlizzJess/status...nd-townsend%2F

----------


## odji

> J'espère que 2K fera exception pour cette histoire de cartouche. Quelle bande de gros rats.
> Encore des pingres qui comptent leurs centimes.
> 
> 
> Mais non! Dans ce système de valeurs, la prostituée est maîtresse de son corps, son gagne pain. 
> Le travail sexuel est vu comme honorable, voire cool, voire sensass.
> Enfin je crois, le monde actuel est difficile à cerner.
> 
> Mais on dévie du sujet du topic, je vous en prie, continuez à parler du Puy du Fou.



https://www.pcgamer.com/gta-online-m...ts-a-hot-mess/

il ne faut vraiment pas s'inquieter pour Rockstar, ils se font 2-3 millions PAR JOUR juste avec leur casino, microtransaction...  mais bon continuons a parler de boobs  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Parce qu'on n'a pas encore vu toutes les factions d'*Age of Empires IV*, voici les Rus, en présentation tout d'abord, puis en match contre le sultanat de Dehli.

----------


## Ruvon

Une vidéo de Scott the Woz sur l'émulation.






Update 10 de *Blade and Sorcery*, un jeu VR en Early Access.






Annonce de *Soul Tolerance*, un RPG d'enquête en voxel par chaosmonger studio (Encodya), bientôt sur Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...soul-tolerance






La beta "fermée" de *The Cycle: Frontier* (un FPS PvPvE) durera jusqu'au 8 novembre (accès à demander sur la page Steam).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ycle_Frontier/



Annonce de *Mother of All Secrets*, par les auteurs de The Life and Suffering of Sir Brante.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...f_All_Secrets/






L'Endless Update pour *Boomerang X* ajoute un mode... endless, mais aussi une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1170060/Boomerang_X/

----------


## Ruvon

*Starsand*, l'open world survival craft du désert publié par l'éditeur de Medieval Dynasty, proposera une démo le 25 octobre et sortira en Early Access le 4 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1380220/Starsand/



Annonce de *Call for Backup*, jeu de stratégie par les auteurs de Radio Commander, prévu pour 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ll_For_Backup/






On peut s'inscrire à la beta de *Liberte*, un "narrative-driven rogue-lite" qui se passe pendant la révolution française.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/liberte-beta-sign-up/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1590160/Liberte/






*Westwood Shadows*, un survival horror qui a un prologue démo dispo sur Steam, va lancer un Kickstarter.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...twood_Shadows/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...wood-shadows-0

----------


## Ruvon

Les gens "on s'en fout des forums Steam, ça sert à rien, pas besoin de ça sur l'EGS".

Les mêmes "si vous avez des questions sur notre jeu sorti sur l'EGS, allez voir les réponses sur les forums Steam !".










> Faut bien les faire ses skins, donc Epic retire les vendredis "off" qu'ils avaient donnés à leurs employés pendant la pandémie. Les employés ne sont pas ravis. Attention, c'est comme ça que ça commence et après, on a un syndicat sur les bras :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/epic-games-staff-time-off/
> https://kotaku.com/epic-games-faces-...off-1847918205


Ouais, rien n'a changé quoi : https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/fo...ditions-2019-4

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer pour *Chorus*.






La *Penpal Update* pour *Mutazione* rajoute un épilogue à l'aventure.

----------


## Kriegor

> Bah c'est la même provoc qu'il y a 20 ans vu que ce sont les mêmes pochettes (et les mêmes jeux, et les mêmes thèmes). Et oui, ils n'ont pas refait leurs artworks pour s'adapter à l'époque actuelle où des personnes trouvent qu'un maillot de bain c'est sexiste et qu'une nana un peu provocatrice est forcément une prostituée victime du patriarcat oppresseur. Mais bon, pour les rassurer : dans ces jeux les hommes sont tous des pourris, tarés, violents et souvent dégueux.
> Ils peuvent même jouer aux jeux pour se rendre compte que les GTA dénoncent justement les dérives de cette société, mais c'est plus compliqué que de s'en tenir à une pochette.


Je ne sais pas si c'est un défaut de mémoire ou de la mauvaise foi mais non, ce ne sont pas les pochettes de l'époque. Qui étaient bien plus réussies, bien moins racoleuses et bien plus représentatives de l'esprit de ces jeux.

Là ils ont retenu, comme je l'ai expliqué (et je ne vais pas le refaire), 3 images sur le même thème. Donc là c'est ça qu'ils mettent en valeur. C'est pas de la provoc, c'est de l'aguichage. "Regarde qui t'attend dans chaque jeu". Je comprends tout à fait la position de Franky Mikey.

----------


## Chan

Flic/Gangsta/Meuf aguicheuse/Pognon/Fusillade/Voiture de sport/Luxe

C'était assez racoleur à l'époque et je parle pas des images de promo qui l'étaient énormément.
Mais c'est vrai que ce sont des jaquettes plus composées et ça représente bien ce qu'il y a dans le jeu.

Après c'est du GTA, c'est bas du front mais bien mis en scène.
Moi j'y joue pour foutre le bordel dans la ville pendant 4/5h et après j'y touche plus, le reste j'y arrive pas.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ils sont quand même bien décidé de mettre que les femmes aguicheuses dans leur thumbnail. Je dis ça je dis rien  ::siffle::

----------


## Chan

Oui ils ont bien choisi que ces 3 images et celle du 3 vient surement d'un poster à part ou du livret car sur la pochette il n'y a que le visage.

----------


## Cwningen

Cette mise en avant ne date pas du remaster, c'était déjà les bannières sur Steam (GTA III, Vice City, San Andreas). GTA IV a au moins le bon goût d'utiliser ses personnages principaux, mais si on regarde leur campagne de pub...

----------


## poneyroux

> Cette mise en avant ne date pas du remaster, c'était déjà les bannières sur Steam (GTA III, Vice City, San Andreas). GTA IV a au moins le bon goût d'utiliser ses personnages principaux, mais si on regarde leur campagne de pub...


C'est probablement parce qu'il n'y a plus que la "complete edition" sur Steam, qui inclue l'extensions "Episodes from liberty city" qui met en avant les deux nouvelles campagnes + la campagne principale.
La "campagne de pub", c'est issu d'une des images de la jaquette :

----------


## Ruvon

Pendant que vous discutez de tout ça, il y a des gens qui bossent sur des trucs utiles et importants.

Comme 19 gigas de textures HD pour *Oblivion*.

Parce qu'évidemment, vous n'attendiez que ça pour y rejouer, c'était essentiel.

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-e...-texture-pack/



*Valve* travaillerait sur une méthode d'authentification par QR Code pour se connecter à son compte Steam.







*Resident Evil 4* en *VR* peut-être compliqué à jouer pour certaines personnes... La faute à l'endroit où l'inventaire est situé.

https://www.thegamer.com/resident-evil-4-vr-boobs/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Ce n'est pas un maillot de bain _en soi_ qui est sexiste, mais le fait qu'il y ait _systématiquement_ des nanas en maillot de bain pour vendre tout type de produit ciblant un public masculin.
> Je n'en fais pas un scandale, hein. C'était l'un des marqueurs d'une époque, bien loin d'être limité au JV d'ailleurs.


Tut tut : cette conversation se limitait à la jaquette des jeux. Loin de moi l'idée d'étendre cette logique à autre chose, sinon on va être d'accord.

----------


## Nono

> Flic/Gangsta/Meuf aguicheuse/Pognon/Fusillade/Voiture de sport/Luxe
> 
> C'était assez racoleur à l'époque et je parle pas des images de promo qui l'étaient énormément.
> Mais c'est vrai que ce sont des jaquettes plus composées et ça représente bien ce qu'il y a dans le jeu.
> 
> Après c'est du GTA, c'est bas du front mais bien mis en scène.


Des images racoleuses pour un contenu bas du front, je dirais que c'est assez raccord en fait.
Si le marketing sur leur jeu ne vous parle pas, il y a de forte chance que le jeu vous déçoive en fait. Et inversement. Donc pour moi l'objectif est atteint.

J'ai été déçu à chaque fois que j'ai tenté un de leur jeu. Je m'attendais à un peu plus que la jaquette justement.
Mais au final on se retrouve avec un assemblage de clichés qui défilent, sur fond de gameplay foutraque (sur ce point là c'est mieux avec le 5 quand même).

Il n'y a que l'open world qui est réussi. C'est toujours moins cher qu'un billet d'avion pour les States, mais à par ça on s'y fait vite chier.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est nouveau ce lien possible entre Discord et votre compte EA ?

https://www.ea.com/news/ea-discord-r...Localized=true

C'est super, ça vous permet de donner plus d'infos à vos contacts sur les jeux EA auxquels vous jouez. On pourra donc stalker depuis combien de temps vous jouez, à quel mode, etc... Oui, en l'état, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt, mais allez savoir.

----------


## FoxDy

> Ils sont quand même bien décidé de mettre que les femmes aguicheuses dans leur thumbnail. Je dis ça je dis rien


Ça te gène tant que ça Biscuitkzh ? (vraie question, pas de jugement)

Je dois être la seule nana qui adorait voir Misty sur la jaquette (loin d'être aguicheuse pour le coup, mais plutôt badass), et la belle brune en bikini qui m'a toujours donné envie de partir en vacances (je ne la trouve pas très aguicheuse non plus). Par contre oui, la blonde de San Andreas est vulgaire. Mais bon, c'est le but recherché, on parle de GTA tout de même. Cette discussion est la preuve que le côté satirique de la saga fait toujours parler aujourd'hui. Pour le coup, mettre des nanas - que l'on jugera sexy ou non - sur les couvertures, ça fonctionne bien.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je suis étonnée de ne pas voir un topic sur la trilogie à venir, il y a du potentiel sur les divers sujets à aborder (on en parle de Tommy qui semble avoir abusé sur la bouffe du Café Robina ?)

----------


## Maximelene

> Cette discussion est la preuve que le côté satirique de la saga fait toujours parler aujourd'hui. Pour le coup, mettre des nanas - que l'on jugera sexy ou non - sur les couvertures, ça fonctionne bien.


Parce que c'est satirique de mettre des nanas sur la couverture ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour moi c'est aussi le fait de mettre en avant des nanas mais que l'on n'en joue aucune...

----------


## Aza

> leur campagne de pub...


J'adore  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je dois être la seule nana qui adorait voir Misty sur la jaquette


voilà <3

----------


## Greensun97

Autant sur le fond je rejoins le fait que mettre des femmes à moitié à poil c'est beauf, mais les gars, on parle de GTA :Facepalm: 

- Braquer des banques : OK
- Voler du matériel (para)militaire : OK
- Trafic de drogues : OK
- Meurtes/assassinats : OK
- Tuer des pasants sans raisons : OK
- Scène de torture : OK
- Commettre divers délits : OK
-Meuf en bikinis : PAS OK TU TOUT ESPÈCE  DE BEAUF :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:

----------


## Maximelene

Sauf que ce qui est critiqué ici, ce n'est pas le contenu du jeu lui-même, mais les images spécifiquement choisies pour en faire sa promotion.

----------


## Maalak

Et qu'on s'en branle.
Sérieusement, vous en avez pas marre, toujours les mêmes, de venir nous faire vos SJW dès qu'il s'agit de cacher un sein que vous ne sauriez voir (même quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs) ?
Oui, c'est racoleur, oui c'est beauf, etc. Eh ben passez votre chemin au lieu de toujours estimer devoir débarquer pour dire aux autres ce qui est "mal" et ce qu'il faudrait faire.
Revenons-en aux news, ça ne fera pas de mal.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Sauf que ce qui est critiqué ici, ce n'est pas le contenu du jeu lui-même, mais les images spécifiquement choisies pour en faire sa promotion.


Voilà, merci.

S'ils avaient choisi des images mixtes comme sur les couvertures des jeux j'aura même pas remarqué, parce que c'est tout un ensemble qui donne l'idée du type de jeu et c'est juste.

Par contre choisir activement de faire la promotion avec 3 nanas en thumbnail dont 2 aguicheuses, c'est mauvais goût pour moi, et envoie clairement le message "venez on a des femmes à poil". 
Je pense qu'il y a pas besoin d'expliquer les concepts du sexisme, machisme et l'existence de la femme object qui vont avec ça. (et pourquoi c'est pas bien).

----------


## Maximelene

> Et qu'on s'en branle.
> Sérieusement, vous en avez pas marre, toujours les mêmes, de venir nous faire vos SJW dès qu'il s'agit de cacher un sein que vous ne sauriez voir (même quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs) ?


Tu ne vois pas la contradiction dans tes propos fumeux, là ? Tu te dis pas que si la discussion revient régulièrement, c'est bien que des gens ne s'en branlent pas ?

Pourquoi tu n'appliques pas ton propre conseil ? Pourquoi tu te sens obligé de venir étaler ton avis comme s'il était universel, plutôt que de passer ton chemin quand la discussion ne t'intéresse pas ?

C'est un forum de discussion ici. Si l'avis des autres ne t'intéresse pas, tu es libre d'aller partager ta logorrhée sur un blog personnel et de désactiver les commentaires pour te créer ton petit safe space.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Revenons-en aux news, ça ne fera pas de mal.


D'ailleurs tu peux virer ton post, parce que tripler la mise puis dire "couchez vous maintenant", c'est osé.

Sinon, vous saviez que Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition sortira le 11 Novembre, à 60 euros ?

----------


## Baalim

> Sauf que ce qui est critiqué ici, ce n'est pas le contenu du jeu lui-même, mais les images spécifiquement choisies pour en faire sa promotion.


Je dis ça, je dis rien mais Rockstar s'est juste contenté de ressortir ses vieilles publicités.

----------


## Aza

> Et qu'on s'en branle.
> Sérieusement, vous en avez pas marre, toujours les mêmes, de venir nous faire vos SJW dès qu'il s'agit de cacher un sein que vous ne sauriez voir (même quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs) ?
> Oui, c'est racoleur, oui c'est beauf, etc. Eh ben passez votre chemin au lieu de toujours estimer devoir débarquer pour dire aux autres ce qui est "mal" et ce qu'il faudrait faire.
> Revenons-en aux news, ça ne fera pas de mal.


les gars se croient sur twitter à faire leurs moralisateurs à la con là, ils sont pitoyables, on s'en tamponne complet en fait.

Si vous voulez faire un débat sur la place de la femme dans la société, go créer un topic ailleurs, pour qu'on puisse ne pas venir le lire, merci.

----------


## Maximelene

Vous êtes ridicules à répéter "on" comme si vous étiez seuls au monde.




> Je dis ça, je dis rien mais Rockstar s'est juste contenté de ressortir ses vieilles publicités. 
> 
> https://pic.ebid.net/upload_big/3/6/...1-4531-153.jpg


Et donc ? C'est acceptable parce que c'est pas nouveau ? C'est un choix délibéré de ressortir ces vieilles publicités spécifiquement.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ça te gène tant que ça Biscuitkzh ? (vraie question, pas de jugement)
> 
> Je dois être la seule nana qui adorait voir Misty sur la jaquette (loin d'être aguicheuse pour le coup, mais plutôt badass), et la belle brune en bikini qui m'a toujours donné envie de partir en vacances (je ne la trouve pas très aguicheuse non plus). Par contre oui, la blonde de San Andreas est vulgaire. Mais bon, c'est le but recherché, on parle de GTA tout de même. Cette discussion est la preuve que le côté satirique de la saga fait toujours parler aujourd'hui. Pour le coup, mettre des nanas - que l'on jugera sexy ou non - sur les couvertures, ça fonctionne bien.)


Bah en général je suis pas fan de ce que les femmes à poils impliquent dans les media, peu importe où. Ca inclue les jeux vidéos. (c'est pas le corps nu qui me gêne attention, je suis pas pudique du tout, même tout le contraire. Mon souci avec ça c'est les messages qui passent avec ça dans certains contextes).

Après je suis la première à aimer des personnages féminins qui sont à la fois sensuels et badass, quand c'est bien fait. Par exemple Moxxi dans Borderlands, Catwoman, Alice dans les films de RE, etc.
Quand c'est juste pour le marketing ou pour attirer le public parce que "tous les hommes veulent voir des nichons et du cul", ba pour moi c'est de mauvais goût, et mauvais tout court.

----------


## Baalim

> Vous êtes ridicules à répéter "on" comme si vous étiez seuls au monde.
> 
> 
> 
> Et donc ? C'est acceptable parce que c'est pas nouveau ? C'est un choix délibéré de ressortir ces vieilles publicités spécifiquement.


La question que tu devrais peut être te poser c'est "est-ce que c'était acceptable à l'époque ?"

----------


## Maximelene

> La question que tu devrais peut être te poser c'est "est-ce que c'était acceptable à l'époque ?"


C'est pas la question. Si ça l'était, ça ne l'est peut-être plus. Si ça ne l'était pas, ça ne l'est probablement toujours pas.

Le choix qui est critiqué ici, c'est celui fait aujourd'hui, pas celui fait y'a 20 ans. Après, si tu veux vraiment lancer une discussion sur le marketing de 2001, on peut y aller. Mais ça ne va pas plaire à ceux qui croient représenter l'avis général.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas la question. Si ça l'était, ça ne l'est peut-être plus. Si ça ne l'était pas, ça ne l'est probablement toujours pas.
> 
> Le choix qui est critiqué ici, c'est celui fait aujourd'hui, pas celui fait y'a 20 ans. Après, si tu veux vraiment lancer une discussion sur le marketing de 2001, on peut y aller. Mais ça ne va pas plaire à ceux qui croient représenter l'avis général.


Je crois que tu n'as pas saisi.

Ce type de marketing ne dérangeait personne ou presque à l'époque.
20 ans plus tard, Rockstar décide pourtant de le ressortir à l'identique. Du coup, sont-ils stupides ou est-ce simplement qu'une minorité très vocale fait aujourd'hui entendre sa désapprobation ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Je crois que tu n'as pas saisi.
> 
> Ce type de marketing ne dérangeait personne ou presque à l'époque.
> 20 ans plus tard, Rockstar décide pourtant de le ressortir à l'identique. Du coup, sont-ils stupides ou est-ce simplement qu'une minorité très vocale fait aujourd'hui entendre sa désapprobation ?


J'ai bien compris. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi relever le fait que cette pub existe depuis 20 ans change quoi que ce soit. Que cette pub soit recyclée, ou qu'elle soit nouvelle, l'interrogation que tu soulèves s'applique de la même manière. Tu n'as pas besoin de relever que cette pub a 20 ans pour demander "en utilisant cette pub aujourd'hui, est-ce qu'ils sont stupides, ou est-ce qu'une minorité vocale est la seule à se plaindre ?".

A partir de là, je ne vois aucune raison de relever qu'il s'agit d'une ancienne publicité, à part comme potentielle excuse (excuse très souvent utilisée ici).

----------


## Drakkoone

> Pour moi c'est aussi le fait de mettre en avant des nanas mais que l'on n'en joue aucune...


Tout à fait d'accord, il est là le vrai problème des GTA, toutes les femmes ne sont que des persos secondaire limitées à des rôles très clichés.

Sinon, la promo ne me choque pas, ça serait une photo d'une vrai personne, je serais le premier à râler, mais là c'est un dessin, je vois pas qui est exploité ou objectifié. Et je ne crois pas au concept "d'image de la femme", ça m'étonnerait que l'on puisse mettre une féministe libérale, une féministe radicale ou une anarcha-féministe pro-sexe d'accord sur ce que devrait être cette image (sans parler de celles qui s'en foutent du féminisme voir qui y sont hostile).

----------


## Chan

> Je crois que tu n'as pas saisi.
> 
> Ce type de marketing ne dérangeait personne ou presque à l'époque.
> 20 ans plus tard, Rockstar décide pourtant de le ressortir à l'identique. Du coup, sont-ils stupides ou est-ce simplement qu'une minorité très vocale fait aujourd'hui entendre sa désapprobation ?


Mais ça a toujours dérangé ce marketing. Rockstar joue tout le temps sur la provoc et le scandale que ce soit pour la pub ou simplement le contenu de leurs jeux, toujours.
Après que ça soit bien ou pas je m'en fous mais on ne peut pas dire que c'est rien.

----------


## Kriegor

> Et je ne crois pas au concept "d'image de la femme"


La science, elle, y croit. A 4-5 ans, les petites filles préfèrent très majoritairement être belles plutôt que fortes, intelligentes ou gentilles, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas des petits garçons du même âge.




> ça m'étonnerait que l'on puisse mettre une féministe libérale, une féministe radicale ou une anarcha-féministe pro-sexe d'accord sur ce que devrait être cette image


Peut-être le sujet qui divise le moins les féministes pourtant. Ils et elles s'entendent toutes pour dire qu'elle devrait être aussi plurielle que l'image de l'homme.

Pour ma part, je n'ai rien contre les images de femmes (ou d'hommes) sexualisés, j'ai des giga de données qui prouvent le contraire sur mon DD.

Mais si demain, Max Payne 4 ne montre sur sa pochette qu'une jeune fille svelte en soutien-gorge avec de la glace qui coule sur son décolleté, je la trouverais de mauvais goût et comprendrais que ça commente dessus. Et pourtant, je sais que des personnes viendront ici défendre le fait qu'on n'est pas au moyen-orient et que tous les Max Payne ont leur lot de filles sexualisées. C'est juste que je ne trouve pas que ces jeux soient centrés là dessus.

Maintenant, Rumble Roses, aucun problème.

----------


## Kody

Merci d'aller discuter de tout cela dans le sujet approprié (ou d'en créer un s'il n'y en a pas).

----------


## 564.3

Le vrai problème c'est plutôt que l'image ne représente pas bien le contenu de la vidéo. Parce que c'est à ça que ça sert normalement.
Ok c'est des images utilisées dans la campagne de pub, ceux qui connaissent se disent que c'est à propos de ces GTA, mais ils auraient du mettre un truc qui dit que c'est un comparatif visuel entre les anciennes versions et les nouvelles. Et sans flèches et cercles rouges à la con.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Si ça permet à des gens de se rincer l'oeil tant mieux pour eux quel que soit leur âge. Ce qui me gêne le plus c'est le prix de la trilogie à 60 euros, ça fait un peu mal.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et qu'on s'en branle.
> Sérieusement, vous en avez pas marre, toujours les mêmes, de venir nous faire vos SJW dès qu'il s'agit de cacher un sein que vous ne sauriez voir (même quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs) ?
> Oui, c'est racoleur, oui c'est beauf, etc. Eh ben passez votre chemin au lieu de toujours estimer devoir débarquer pour dire aux autres ce qui est "mal" et ce qu'il faudrait faire.
> Revenons-en aux news, ça ne fera pas de mal.





> les gars se croient sur twitter à faire leurs moralisateurs à la con là, ils sont pitoyables, on s'en tamponne complet en fait.
> 
> Si vous voulez faire un débat sur la place de la femme dans la société, go créer un topic ailleurs, pour qu'on puisse ne pas venir le lire, merci.


Avec Weddge hier puis vous deux aujourd'hui, c'est surtout étonnant que le sujet déclenche chez vous des réactions aussi épidermiques et agressives.

Pour info, je supporte les âneries que vous écrivez à loisir (tous les deux) dans tous les autres topics. Des fois, j'ai la motiv' pour clasher et argumenter, et je vous rentre dans le lard. Le reste du temps, c'est-à-dire la plupart du temps, je me dis que *je* m'en fiche un peu au fond, et je passe mon chemin avec un haussement d'épaules.

Quand je poste ici, quel que soit le sujet, ce n'est pas dans un but prosélyte (pour convaincre), c'est pour m'exprimer. Point barre.
Si ça suscite des réactions, il se peut que je réagisse à mon tour ; une discussion s'engage, c'est le principe d'un forum. 
Cela permet de clarifier le discours et les opinions des uns et des autres. Tant qu'il y a un minimum de respect, même les désaccords sont enrichissants.

Par contre, quand deux petits branleurs (pour reprendre votre vocabulaire) comme vous viennent essayer de renverser la table en chiant dessus parce que ce qu'ils lisent ne leur plaît pas, il n'y a plus de discussion possible. Juste une atmosphère déplaisante où l'échange d'idées cède le pas à un échange d'amabilités dont, effectivement, on se passerait bien.
Si vous voulez participer à la discussion dans le respect des intervenants, vous êtes les bienvenus comme tout le monde ; sinon, remballez votre rhétorique réac' de PMU, et mettez-la en veilleuse le temps nécessaire.

On a l'immense chance ici d'avoir des canards dévoués qui prennent sur leur temps libre pour inonder ce topic de news JV/geek jusqu'à plus soif (voire au-delà) ; il n'en reste pas moins que c'est un *topic* de news, faisant partie d'un forum de discussion, à ne pas confondre avec le flux RSS d'un *site* de news.
Si vous voulez juste des sites avec des articles à lire, le choix ne manque pas.
Ici, même si ça vous emmerde, on réagit à l'actu JV, on commente, on s'enthousiasme, on critique, bref : on discute.

Et en l'occurrence, on discute du marketing de l'une des sorties les plus hypées de la fin de l'année, donc que ça vous plaise ou non, c'est en plein dans le champ du topic.
Quand au fait que les discussions sur les JV amènent des sujets de société, je sais pas sur quel nuage vous vivez pour penser pouvoir y échapper. Le JV est un produit culturel ainsi qu'un loisir de masse. Rien que la posture qui voudrait prétendre que le JV n'est pas politique, elle est politique.

Pour le déluge de news, vous repassez demain, elles y seront. Comme tous les jours.
Et une autre actu' chassera promptement celle-ci.
Merci, et des bisous quand même.

----------


## FoxDy

> Parce que c'est satirique de mettre des nanas sur la couverture ?


Utiliser l'image de femmes plus ou moins sexy à l'effigie d'un jeu qui mise tout sur la satire, dans le cas présent on peut considérer que oui. D'une manière plus générale, bien sûr que non.

Dans le cas de GTA, le fait est que ça provoque encore l'envie d'en parler (peut-être encore plus aujourd'hui), donc le but est atteint.
À l'époque, ç'avait peut-être davantage un côté racoleur visant un certain public. Mais je ne saurais l'affirmer, puisque me concernant ce ne sont pas ces effigies qui m'attiraient. Je n'achetais pas les jeux grâce à elles.

----------


## Maximelene

> Utiliser l'image de femmes plus ou moins sexy à l'effigie d'un jeu qui mise tout sur la satire, dans le cas présent on peut considérer que oui.


Je ne crois pas une seule seconde que les gens responsables de cette décision l'ont prise de manière satirique. Et pour être tout à fait honnête, je ne comprends pas comment qui que ce soit peut sincèrement le penser.

Rappelons à toutes fins utiles que les auteurs du jeu, responsables de son côté satirique, ne sont pas ceux qui prennent les décisions marketing.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi :

*Flipnote Studio* était un programme permettant de réaliser de petites (ou grosses si vous étiez motivés) animations sur Nintendo DS. La *Playdate*, la console rétro à manivelle, a droit à sa propre version, Playnote Studio, qui permettra aussi de lire les vieux fichiers DS :

https://kotaku.com/flipnote-studio-c...lay-1847921468

Le site de PlayStation tease des nouvelles de *Final Fantasy 16*. Ça tombe bien, avec le State of Play de la semaine prochaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...s-coming-soon/
https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...-october-2021/

Le *Prix du Duc d'Édimbourg* peut maintenant reécompenser les joueurs d'esport :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...you-do-esports

*Payday 3* se passera plusieurs années après PayDay 2 et mettra en scène les mêmes personnages :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-the-dark-web

Comme Mireille Mathieu en son temps, *Fallout 76* a du succès au Japon :

https://www.ign.com/articles/how-fal...panese-players

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Darkest Dungeon 2*, qui sort en accès anticipé sur l'Epic Game Store le 26 Octobre :

https://www.destructoid.com/darkest-...railer-reveal/




Ça fait 1000 jours que le développement de *Metroid Prime 4* a repris à zéro :

https://www.thegamer.com/metroid-prime-4-1000-days/

Il est maintenant possible de lier votre compte *Discord* à votre compte *EA Desktop* pour afficher plus d'infos dans le logiciel de messagerie instantanée et de VOIP, comme le fait que vous voulez être rejoint ou pas :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14801...-les-infos.htm

La suppression de Denuvo semble avoir rendu *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* un poil plus fluide :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/shado...ithout-denuvo/



Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le shooter *Chorus*, qui doit sortir le 3 Décembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...story-trailer/




Pourquoi jouer acheter la version anniversaire de Skyrim alors que vous pouvez jouer à *The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion* avec un tout nouveau mod de textures HD ? :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-e...-texture-pack/

https://www.nexusmods.com/oblivion/m...ab=description

La légende urbaine *Polybius*, c'est de la faute d'Atari :

https://www.polygon.com/videos/2021/...n-legend-atari




Les jeux retenus par Factornews pour les *Games Made In France 2021* (plein de démos jouables) :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...cap-48029.html

Selon ses employés, mis à part ses opérations de communication, *Activision-Blizzard* ne fait rien pour vraiment régler les problèmes de sexisme et de harcélement dans la compagnie :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...-uninterested/

De son côté, *Ubisoft* continue d'enterrer les plaintes. En gros, que ce soit Actipognon ou Ubi, le problème est d'avoir laissé pourrir la situation pendant des années. Des sacs à merde ont été recruté par des sacs à merde et représentent une trop grande partie des effectifs, ou occupent trop de poste-clés, et on ne peut pas tous les virer à coup de pompe  en même temps. Du coup, ils continuent à être des sacs à merde en toute impunité :

https://www.thegamer.com/employees-u...se-complaints/
https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ub...ours-complexe/

*Walmart*, toujours sur les bons coups à l'éthique discutable, vend maintenant des Bitcoins dans certains de ses magasins aux USA :

https://gizmodo.com/you-can-now-buy-...s-t-1847922316

----------


## FoxDy

> Bah en général je suis pas fan de ce que les femmes à poils impliquent dans les media, peu importe où. Ca inclue les jeux vidéos. (c'est pas le corps nu qui me gêne attention, je suis pas pudique du tout, même tout le contraire. Mon souci avec ça c'est les messages qui passent avec ça dans certains contextes).
> 
> Après je suis la première à aimer des personnages féminins qui sont à la fois sensuels et badass, quand c'est bien fait. Par exemple Moxxi dans Borderlands, Catwoman, Alice dans les films de RE, etc.
> Quand c'est juste pour le marketing ou pour attirer le public parce que "tous les hommes veulent voir des nichons et du cul", ba pour moi c'est de mauvais goût, et mauvais tout court.


Je comprends tout à fait et partage ton point de vue d'une manière générale. Pour ce qui est de GTA, j'avoue que je ne les ai jamais interprété de cette manière. Mais plutôt comme étant la représentation voire le symbole d'un univers ou d'une ville (peut-être pas pour rien que l'on retrouve une blonde superficielle pour San Andreas / Los Santos dans GTA SA puis GTA V). Pour le coup, vu le délire d'un Grand Theft Auto, ça ne me "choque" pas particulièrement. À tort ou à raison, je ne sais pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne crois pas une seule seconde que les gens responsables de cette décision l'ont prise de manière satirique. Et pour être tout à fait honnête, je ne comprends pas comment qui que ce soit peut sincèrement le penser.
> 
> Rappelons à toutes fins utiles que les auteurs du jeu, responsables de son côté satirique, ne sont pas ceux qui prennent les décisions marketing.


C'est là tout l'intérêt d'une discussion autour de ça. De mon côté, je crois sincèrement qu'il y avait réflexion autour, dans l'idée de provoquer et de déranger (non pas leur public, mais le reste du monde) : c'est parfait, plus t'en parles, plus ça parle du jeu. Du moins à partir de San Andreas, puisque l'effigie de GTA 3 n'était autre que Misty, un personnage que l'on rencontre (et c'est malheureusement la seule dans les opus généraux). Pour Vice City, la brune en bikini représentait bien le côté ensoleillé et chaud du jeu. Par la suite, ils ont eu un délire sur ce qui ressemblent à des prostituées (GTA SA, GTA IV). GTA V, ce n'est autre qu'une blonde superficielle et moderne, comme l'est le reste de la ville et son univers finalement. 

Sans oublier GTA IV The Ballad of Gay Tony, avec une bimbo mise en scène avec une bouteille de champagne qui pète (on imagine très bien à quoi ça fait référence, ça peut donc déranger), mais qui fait aussi référence au monde de la nuit qui reste le thème de cet épisode. Ou The Lost and Damned, avec une "effigie" (parmi d'autres, dont masculins) cette fois différente : une bikeuse, que l'on rencontre dans le jeu et qui n'est pas particulièrement sexy, mais qui représente elle aussi l'univers traité dans l'épisode.

Alors, est-ce uniquement pour le côté racoleur et facile ? Pas sûr. Même s'il y a aussi de ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Tout ce que tu décris, ce sont des démarches mercantiles. Choquer pour mieux vendre n'a rien de satirique.

Ce serait satirique si, justement, ça se moquait ouvertement de ce genre de pratique. Mais utiliser la même méthode que tout le monde pour vendre son produit, c'est l'exact opposé de la satire.

----------


## FoxDy

Je comprends ton point de vue, même si nous n'avons pas le même. Me concernant ça fait partie intégrante du côté satirique de l'univers GTA.

----------


## Spawn

> Pendant que vous discutez de tout ça, il y a des gens qui bossent sur des trucs utiles et importants.
> 
> Comme 19 gigas de textures HD pour *Oblivion*.
> 
> Parce qu'évidemment, vous n'attendiez que ça pour y rejouer, c'était essentiel.
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-e...-texture-pack/


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkypBTH8hQQ&t=26s

----------


## Strife

C'est amusant, j'ai le sentiment que le topic va finir par fermer, comme le topic du féminisme si tout le monde continue dans ce sens.

----------


## Spawn

Au lieu de chouiner, écoutez donc l'ost d'Oblivion pour l'ocaz, pleurez vot' nostalgie et fermez là  :Vibre:   :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

La discussion était polie jusqu'à ce que deux individus débarquent en affirmant "on s'en branle". Elle est redevenue polie dès que ces individus sont partis (c'est à dire immédiatement).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est amusant, j'ai le sentiment que le topic va finir par fermer, comme le topic du féminisme si tout le monde continue dans ce sens.


Mais "tout le monde" discute calmement d'un sujet tout à fait légitime, il y a une poignée d'individus qui sont juste venus dégueuler des attaques perso, et qui se sont fait recevoir.
C'est tristement anecdotique.




> Au lieu de chouiner, écoutez donc l'ost d'Oblivion pour l'ocaz, pleurez vot' nostalgie et fermez là


Ah oui, celle d'un certain Jeremy Soule, très à propos.  ::trollface:: 

(Allez non, c'est pour déconner, j'y vais pas)

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah oui, celle d'un certain Jeremy Soule, très à propos.

----------


## Kriegor

> Au lieu de chouiner, écoutez donc l'ost d'Oblivion pour l'ocaz, pleurez vot' nostalgie et fermez là


En parlant d'OST, ce qui était vachement pratique à l'époque d'Oblivion, c'est que toutes les musiques étaient dans un dossier musiques, en format MP3, avec des noms qui expliquaient bien ce qui les déclenchaient (comme Town_03 ou Battle_05 ou Dungeon_01). Très convenant pour se faire son OST à la carte. Par exemple, moi j'avais mis ça comme musique de combat : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f64nXt1z4XU
ce qui se mariait merveilleusement avec la précision, le répondant et la profondeur de l'excellent système de combat signé Bethesda.  ::ninja::

----------


## fougny

> Au lieu de chouiner, écoutez donc l'ost d'Oblivion pour l'ocaz, pleurez vot' nostalgie et fermez là


De toute façon la meilleure chanson des elders scroll c'est celle la :

----------


## Zerger

Eh beh...  ::O:

----------


## Maalak

On va se calmer sur "les deux individus", hein. On est surtout plus intelligents en ne postant pas 10 posts à l'heure sur le sujet, parce qu'effectivement, le topic serait vite fermé si on comportait comme certains ici qui ne peuvent s'empêcher de nous donner la vérité et d'avoir le dernier mot.

Ici, c'est le topic des news, pas du féminisme. Ce dernier à fermé, signifiant par là que les "discussions" sur le sujet n'étaient pas les bienvenues. Donc non, contrairement à ce que dit Franky, ça n'a pas à être discuté ici. Accessoirement, parce que je le vois venir, je précise que je n'allais jamais dans ce topic du féminisme, donc pour les raisons de sa fermeture, certains devront peut-être surtout regarder dans un miroir.

On va donc le refaire, et je ne vais pas aller plus loin parce que j'ai autre chose à faire : on a ici 3 dessins de bimbos qui ne plaisent pas à Biscuit. Pas de soucis avec ça, c'est son droit. En revanche, qu'il y ait les chevaliers blancs qui débarquent dans le foulée, là, ça saoule parce que c'est systématique. Et je dis ça alors que je n'aime pas particulièrement non plus ce genre d'image, et je ne parle pas du concept du jeu que je n'aime pas davantage, mais j'accepte que ça puisse plaire à certains, c'est tout, et ça serait bien si certains ici savaient en faire de même.

----------


## runner

> Exclusive: Here's how you'll know which games will run on Valve's Steam Deck | Rock Paper Shotgun


Je croyais qu'ils avaient dit qu'ils avaient testés tous les jeux et qu'ils tournaient tous à 30 fps.

----------


## Spawn

> De toute façon la meilleure chanson des elders scroll c'est celle la :


 ::siffle:: 




> En parlant d'OST, ce qui était vachement pratique à l'époque d'Oblivion, c'est que toutes les musiques étaient dans un dossier musiques, en format MP3, avec des noms qui expliquaient bien ce qui les déclenchaient (comme Town_03 ou Battle_05 ou Dungeon_01). Très convenant pour se faire son OST à la carte. Par exemple, moi j'avais mis ça comme musique de combat : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f64nXt1z4XU
> ce qui se mariait merveilleusement avec la précision, le répondant et la profondeur de l'excellent système de combat signé Bethesda.


 ::XD::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Au lieu de chouiner, écoutez donc l'ost d'Oblivion pour l'ocaz, pleurez vot' nostalgie et fermez là


T'en veux de la nostalgie ? Tiens !






> De toute façon la meilleure chanson des elders scroll c'est celle la :


J'avoue avoir un gros faible pour cette reprise par Grissini Project :

----------


## Wolverine

> Je croyais qu'ils avaient dit qu'ils avaient testés tous les jeux et qu'ils tournaient tous à 30 fps.


Ca parle de fonctionnalité, de lisibilité, ça ne se contente pas d'un "ça tourne à 30 fps"



> This reviewing process will focus on four key attributes: input support, native display resolution support (with readable text), general hardware compatibility and compatibility with Proton, including middleware like anti-cheat.

----------


## 564.3

> Je croyais qu'ils avaient dit qu'ils avaient testés tous les jeux et qu'ils tournaient tous à 30 fps.


Nan, c'était plutôt du genre que tout ce qu'ils ont testé tournait correctement, en répondant à l'interview d'IGN à propos de la puissance du matériel. Edit: dans la même interview ils parlent de leur cible 30fps 800p sans préciser les paramètres de rendu
Mais on sait depuis le début que tout ne se lance pas, à cause de problèmes logiciels du genre DRMs, systèmes anti-triche, Proton, etc. C'est supposé s'améliorer avec le temps, même s'ils ont déjà bien avancé sur le sujet (voir les dernières mise à jour d'EAC et BattlEye).

Sans parler des jeux VR, même s'il y en a qui se sont amusés à lancer HL:Alyx Pistol Wip par exemple, c'est injouable. De base ils déclarent tous les jeux VR comme non supportés, même si les moins gourmands tourneront éventuellement correctement, plus probablement en installant Win10 pour limiter les problèmes.
Edit: en fait c'était Pistol Wip le jeu VR testé, et le dev a retiré son tweet depuis https://www.gamesradar.com/steam-dec...games-sort-of/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

L'action-RPG avec des méchas *Muv-Luv Project Mikhail* sortira en accès anticipé en Novembre sur Steam mais aussi plus tard sur Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/muv-luv-proje...-early-access/




La fermeture des serveurs des Halos XBox 360 est repoussée de Décembre au 13 Janvier 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/halo-xbox-360-g...-january-2022/

L'extension Sunbreak pour *Monster Hunter Rise* rajoutera un nouveau rang "Maître" de quête avec de nouveaux monstres :

https://gamerant.com/monster-hunter-...k-master-rank/





Il y a aura quelques améliorations de la "qualité de vie" dans *Overwatch 2* ... :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-2-qua...changes-video/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu'on ait des nouvelles de *Hogwarts Legacy* pendant le State of Play de Sony :

https://gamerant.com/hogwarts-legacy...-october-2021/

Un bug fait exploser les hélicoptères de *Kalof Warzone* tous seuls, dans certains lieux de la carte :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...rth-bug-video/




*Phasmophobia* tease sa mise à jour d'Halloween nommée Nightmare, qui sera déployée le 25 Octobre :

https://gamerant.com/phasmophobia-ni...ate-halloween/





Où ça parle d'*Unplugged*, un jeu Guitar Hero-like en VR, disponible sur PC :

https://gamerant.com/unplugged-air-g...ing-mechanics/

Il semble bien qu'il n'y aura pas de drapeau confédéré dans *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* :

https://gamerant.com/gta-trilogy-con...ag-censorship/

Le futur jeu *Wolverine* d'Insomniac Games sera écrit par Walt D. Williams (Spec Ops The Line). Je vous mets un lien vers l'article d'Ellen Replay :

https://gamerant.com/wolverine-spec-...walt-williams/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/a...-ops-the-line/

Sorti cette semaine sur Steam, voici *Aquarium Designer*, dont l'idée est dans le titre :

https://www.destructoid.com/aquarium...nd-your-uncle/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *NetherRealm* (Mortal Kombat) bosserait sur un brawler type Smash Bros, avec des personnages Warner, nommé Multiversus :

https://www.thegamer.com/netherrealm-multiversus-leak/

Où ça parle du multijoueur du reboot de *Saints Row* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...-single-player

Progression logique, *Chris Akhavan* est passé de Glu Mobile à Electronic Arts après le rachat du premier puis ... à une plateforme de jeux à NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/23/w...latform-forte/

Où on parle de l'enfer vécu par les développeurs de Bioware avant et après la sortie de *Mass Effect 3* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ng-controversy

----------


## Ruvon

> On est surtout plus intelligents en ne postant pas 10 posts à l'heure sur le sujet, parce qu'effectivement, le topic serait vite fermé si on comportait comme certains ici qui ne peuvent s'empêcher de nous donner la vérité et d'avoir le dernier mot.


*revient pour avoir le dernier mot*

 :Facepalm: 



Tiens, l'Early Access du mod *Fallout 4: Project Mojave* vient de sortir.






Sortie du prologue gratuit *Terraformers: First Steps on Mars*, stratégie / colony sim sur Mars, par un studio suisse.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Steps_on_Mars/

----------


## Jaycie

> On va se calmer sur "les deux individus", hein. On est surtout plus intelligents en ne postant pas 10 posts à l'heure sur le sujet, parce qu'effectivement, le topic serait vite fermé si on comportait comme certains ici qui ne peuvent s'empêcher de nous donner la vérité et d'avoir le dernier mot.
> 
> Ici, c'est le topic des news, pas du féminisme. Ce dernier à fermé, signifiant par là que les "discussions" sur le sujet n'étaient pas les bienvenues. Donc non, contrairement à ce que dit Franky, ça n'a pas à être discuté ici. Accessoirement, parce que je le vois venir, je précise que je n'allais jamais dans ce topic du féminisme, donc pour les raisons de sa fermeture, certains devront peut-être surtout regarder dans un miroir.
> 
> On va donc le refaire, et je ne vais pas aller plus loin parce que j'ai autre chose à faire : on a ici 3 dessins de bimbos qui ne plaisent pas à Biscuit. Pas de soucis avec ça, c'est son droit. En revanche, qu'il y ait les chevaliers blancs qui débarquent dans le foulée, là, ça saoule parce que c'est systématique. Et je dis ça alors que je n'aime pas particulièrement non plus ce genre d'image, et je ne parle pas du concept du jeu que je n'aime pas davantage, mais j'accepte que ça puisse plaire à certains, c'est tout, et ça serait bien si certains ici savaient en faire de même.


Tu sais tu peux aussi faire un ignore Maalak

----------


## Zerger

Ou simplement se retenir et garder son avis pour soi pour ce genre de sujet sensible et un peu HS.

Le /ignore c'est bien pour les trolleurs, mais la on parle de personnes qui apportent généralement des avis pertinents sur le JV. Ca serait dommage de se priver de leur retour pour quelques dérapages.

----------


## pipoop

> *revient pour avoir le dernier mot*


C'est un peu une spécialiste locale

----------


## Bibik

> Sincères salutations de la nuit,
> 
> L'action-RPG avec des méchas *Muv-Luv Project Mikhail* sortira en accès anticipé en Novembre sur Steam mais aussi plus tard sur Switch :


C'est vraiment pas beau et pas fini, pas étonnant que l'EA sur Steam est constamment repoussé. Je sais bien que Muv-Luv est une licence qui tourne depuis un paquet d'années avec un budget rachitique (suffit de voir l'adaptation animée) mais ça fait vraiment peur là. Surtout quand on voit les spécifications demandées sur la page steam. De voir que va y avoir une version switch c'est encore plus effrayant  :WTF: 

Je sais pas si c'était déjà passé et la flemme de remonter 3 pages de news mais Splash Damage annonce travailler sur un nouveau projet "perso" et non une commande.





Bon, un "original sci-fi universe" c'est vraiment pas... original, tout le monde le fait...

----------


## Ruvon

Jez Corden, celui dont est parti la "rumeur" sur le rachat de Take Two par Microsoft, a déclaré (donc ça vaut ce que ça vaut, vu la source...) que *Microsoft* (via Brass Lion Entertainment, un studio "axé sur la création d'univers de fiction originaux centrés sur des personnages, des cultures et des histoires de personnes traditionnellement marginalisées" ce qui va faire réagir certains  ::ninja::  ) bosse sur un RPG dans le "*Wu Tang Clan lore*".




> Currently in development at Brass Lion Entertainment, the game is said to be an “third-person fantasy RPG” and it will feature “seasonal content” and will be a “couple dozen hours” in length.
> 
> Corden also revealed that the game is “Melee combat focussed” and that it will support 4 player co-op.


https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-its-claimed/



Si vous voulez vous faire une idée des différences visuelles entre les vieux *GTA* et la trollogie *Remastered*, cette vidéo bien qu'un peu trop enthousiaste, montre pas mal de choses en quelques minutes.

----------


## Baalim

Y'a pas mal de mieux mais y'a quelques choix qui se discutent.
La comparaison entre les deux versions de witch (0"43 minute) n'est pas forcément à l'avantage du remaster.

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a pas mal de mieux mais y'a quelques choix qui se discutent.
> La comparaison entre les deux versions de witch (0"43 minute) n'est pas forcément à l'avantage du remaster.


Oui, et pareil pour la partie à moto à 3"15. Mais pour ce qui est distance de vue et luminosité de jour, c'est quand même pas mal comme amélioration.

Ça aurait été un joli jeu s'il était sorti en 2007.

Wait...

----------


## Baalim

Y'a quand même quelque chose qui me gène sérieusement.
J'imagine que ça viendra plus tard mais je ne vois aucun moyen d'acheter les jeux séparément  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

Au final c'est plus un remake qu'un remaster, ils ont changé de moteur et refait plus d'assets que ce qui m'avait semblé à première vue.
Après les choix artistiques rendent plus ou moins bien selon les persos, mais bon…
Faudrait un reboot complet, mais ça devient d'autres jeux.

----------


## Spawn

Niveau gameplay, ça sera pareil ou y'aura quelques QoL ?

Le côté cartoon rend bien quand même.

----------


## FoxDy

Ce qu'ils ont fait à Misty, Joey, Avery ou encore Tommy est intolérable.  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Niveau gameplay, ça sera pareil ou y'aura quelques QoL ?


Ça se rapprocherait de GTA V, si je ne dis pas de connerie.

----------


## Wedgge

> Oui, et pareil pour la partie à moto à 3"15. Mais pour ce qui est distance de vue et luminosité de jour, c'est quand même pas mal comme amélioration.
> 
> Ça aurait été un joli jeu s'il était sorti en 2007.
> 
> Wait...


C'est surtout qu'on a eu l'occasion de voir le taf de moddeurs indés qui nous on sorti le moteur de GTA V sur San andreas et Vice City. Leur version a 60 euro en comparaison elle fait pitié, un truc comme ça c'est à peine si ça vaut 15 balles.

----------


## Stelarc

Dire que ça va se vendre par porte-conteneurs entiers... ::|:  _lé jv c delar_

----------


## 564.3

> C'est surtout qu'on a eu l'occasion de voir le taf de moddeurs indés qui nous on sorti le moteur de GTA V sur San andreas et Vice City. Leur version a 60 euro en comparaison elle fait pitié, un truc comme ça c'est à peine si ça vaut 15 balles.


Tu as des détails sur ce qu'ils ont fait techniquement ? Ce que j'avais vu et que je retrouve est plutôt un bricolage du moteur de rendu dans certaines limites, et upscaling des textures plus ou moins arrangé à la main. Après il y a une tripotée de mods qui changent des trucs ici et là, genre réimporter des assets d'autres jeux.

C'est sur que c'est du boulot aussi, mais pas du même ordre. Genre y en a qui ont arrangé des bouts de la carte en ajoutant des trucs, mais dans le remaster ils ont visiblement refait une passe globale en éditant tous les assets. Ça reste subtil vu qu'ils n'ont pas fait du tape à l'œil et sont restés dans le style initial, mais quand on voit le détail du comparatif avant/après il y a pas mal de boulot partout.

J'attends surtout de voir des retours sur le fond, modification du gameplay, de certaines missions, etc. Il y a aussi des mods qui amélioraient certaines choses dans certaines limites, faut espérer que là ça va plus loin de façon plus homogène.

----------


## Stelarc

Bon c'est pas si dégueu en fait:

----------


## Wedgge

> Tu as des détails sur ce qu'ils ont fait techniquement ? Ce que j'avais vu et que je retrouve est plutôt un bricolage du moteur de rendu dans certaines limites, et upscaling des textures plus ou moins arrangé à la main. Après il y a une tripotée de mods qui changent des trucs ici et là, genre réimporter des assets d'autres jeux.
> 
> C'est sur que c'est du boulot aussi, mais pas du même ordre. Genre y en a qui ont arrangé des bouts de la carte en ajoutant des trucs, mais dans le remaster ils ont visiblement refait une passe globale en éditant tous les assets. Ça reste subtil vu qu'ils n'ont pas fait du tape à l'œil et sont restés dans le style initial, mais quand on voit le détail du comparatif avant/après il y a pas mal de boulot partout.
> 
> J'attends surtout de voir des retours sur le fond, modification du gameplay, de certaines missions, etc. Il y a aussi des mods qui amélioraient certaines choses dans certaines limites, faut espérer que là ça va plus loin de façon plus homogène.


En dehors de ce qu'ont montré les moddeurs pas tellement, vu que Rockstar leur à coupé la tête. Mais ils reste quelques vidéo pour se faire une idée : 










Ca à quand même une autre gueule que leur truc cartoonesques.

----------


## Spawn

Techniquement c'est joli oui mais ça va pas plus loin.

Là, qu'on aime ou pas, y'a un travail de création derrière.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Il ya un progrès mais ça n'a pas l'air si spectaculaire ça en terme de finesse des visages. Il y aurait certainement moyen de faire quelque chose du niveau d'un jeu réalisé sous UE4 s'ils voulaient.

----------


## Kody

Certains trucs sont un peu abusés, genre la tête de Tommy Vercetti et le passage dans la nuit avec les voitures de police (des textures, réflexions et bumpmap complétement nazes).

----------


## Megiddo

Il faut bien en garder sous le pied pour ménager l'effet d'annonce de GTA 6. Inutile de trop en faire. Projection et attente aideront à écouler ces remakes, comme pour Age of Empires.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> En dehors de ce qu'ont montré les moddeurs pas tellement, vu que Rockstar leur à coupé la tête. Mais ils reste quelques vidéo pour se faire une idée : 
> 
> Ca à quand même une autre gueule que leur truc cartoonesques.


Ok celui là, en gros un mod GTA 5 du genre import de la carte + des assets refaits. En bagnole ils n'arrêtent pas se sauter dans tous les sens entre 2 polygones. Par contre on ne peut pas jouer à San Andreas, c'est une reprise des décors.
Du coup la version remaster ferait une meilleur source à importer pour ce genre de mods, vu qu'ils ont refait la carte en plus détaillée.

----------


## Kriegor

> Il faut bien en garder sous le pied pour ménager l'effet d'annonce de GTA 6. Inutile de trop en faire. Projection et attente aideront à écouler ces remakes, comme pour Age of Empires.


Je trouve que le travail qui a été fait sur AoE2 et 3 méritait de les racheter, si on aimait ces jeux. La refonte graphique et le nouveau moteur physique en faisaient des RTS tout à fait agréable à regarder en 2020. La présence de nouvelles factions et scénarios en sus de tous ce qui avaient déjà été ajoutés à ces jeux au fil du temps permettaient également de profiter d'un contenu gargantuesque. Ca reste aussi des jeux qui se jouent bien aujourd'hui. Il n'y a pas eu de AoE IV et V venant améliorer pratiquement tous les points.

----------


## Wedgge

> Il faut bien en garder sous le pied pour ménager l'effet d'annonce de GTA 6. Inutile de trop en faire. Projection et attente aideront à écouler ces remakes, comme pour Age of Empires.


Il y a déjà quelques vidéos qui donnent une vague idée du visuel possible, c'est assez fou en vrai :

----------


## Megiddo

> Je trouve que le travail qui a été fait sur AoE2 et 3 méritait de les racheter, si on aimait ces jeux. La refonte graphique et le nouveau moteur physique en faisaient des RTS tout à fait agréable à regarder en 2020. La présence de nouvelles factions et scénarios en sus de tous ce qui avaient déjà été ajoutés à ces jeux au fil du temps permettaient également de profiter d'un contenu gargantuesque. Ca reste aussi des jeux qui se jouent bien aujourd'hui. Il n'y a pas eu de AoE IV et V venant améliorer pratiquement tous les points.


De mon côté, je trouve que c'est l'épisode ayant la plus grosse estime des joueurs, soit AoE 2, qui a bénéficié du plus gros des efforts, avec AoE2DE. Tout comme AoE2HD, ils ont réussi à me vendre ce second remake assez facilement. La refonte graphique du 1 était relativement agréable et le remake du 3 ne m'a vraiment pas attiré.

Ton allusion à GTA 4 et 5 est par contre vraie. Ceci dit, pour rester sur la comparaison, j'espère que nous n'aurons pas à attendre les remakes de ces derniers avant de pouvoir toucher à GTA 6.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a déjà quelques vidéos qui donnent une vague idée du visuel possible, c'est assez fou en vrai


On aura probablement des mods de ce genre pour le remaster, qui traffiquent les shaders et ajoutent des effets divers. Comme pour tous les GTAs en fait, c'était plutôt à ça que je pensais pour San Andreas (en plus de packs d'assets refaits/importés).
Faudra voir quelles sont les limites du moteur, mais  le choix artistique de rester proche du design d'origine et sinon aller plus vers cartoon/caricature que réaliste n'indique pas forcément que c'est une brouette.

Edit: Et pour GTA 6, j'ai surtout pas mal d'espoir sur ce qu'ils arriveront à faire pour approfondir leur simulation de vie urbaine sur du matos moderne. À chaque fois qu'ils sortent un jeu, c'est la référence dans le domaine.

----------


## runner

> Techniquement c'est joli oui mais ça va pas plus loin.
> 
> Là, qu'on aime ou pas, y'a un travail de création derrière.
> 
> https://fontech.startitup.sk/wp-cont...efault-3-1.jpg


Pour un studio avec autant de moyens dont sa maison mère a en plus envoyé des C&D aux mods de fans qui faisaient visiblement du meilleur boulot sur le graphisme, c'est quand même bien décevant ce remaster aux graphismes finalement quelconque pour une telle licence qui vendrait par cargo de 100 km de long.

----------


## Stelarc

> simulation de vie urbaine sur du matos moderne. À chaque fois qu'ils sortent un jeu, c'est la référence dans le domaine.


Qu'est-ce que t'entends par simulation de vie urbaine ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Qu'est-ce que t'entends par simulation de vie urbaine ?


[IMG]tssstsstsss[/IMG]

C'est pourtant clair.

EDIT: J'assume pas.

----------


## Kriegor

> Qu'est-ce que t'entends par simulation de vie urbaine ?


Je pense qu'il fait référence aux interactions nombreuses d'une part (pouvoir sortir de chez toi, prendre le métro, faire un tennis, aller au ciné, puis au fast food, rencontrer une fille que tu as draguée en ligne, aller boire des coups dans un bar, rentrer bourré en taxi, juste un exemple de journée parmi des myriades d'autres que tu peux vivre dans le dernier GTA) et au soucis du détail d'autres parts (réaction des passants et des conducteurs, animations, qualité de la reproduction des quartiers etc).

----------


## Ruvon

Les meilleures ventes de la semaine sur Steam :



Beaucoup de jeux dispos sur le Game Pass qui se vendent bien sur Steam quand même...



Grosse MAJ de *RimWorld*.

https://steamcommunity.com/games/294...00029568767461



Allez, sur un sujet différent de celui qui squatte le topic depuis 3 jours : une vidéo qui retrace l'histoire de la franchise *GTA*  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

GTA 2, mon préféré. J'aurais préféré un remake de celui là avec un tout nouveau gameplay de top down shooter actualisé.

----------


## Supergounou

> Allez, sur un sujet différent de celui qui squatte le topic depuis 3 jours : une vidéo qui retrace l'histoire de la franchise *GTA* 
> 
> https://youtu.be/_lpeJCpRs6A


La meuf à gauche là, on dirait pas une pute?

----------


## Kriegor

> GTA 2, mon préféré. J'aurais préféré un remake de celui là avec un tout nouveau gameplay de top down shooter actualisé.


C'est tellement anachronique que je ne résiste pas à poster cet extrait d'un vieux test de GTA 2 par la presse spécialisée :






> La meuf à gauche là, on dirait pas une pute?


Juste une salope.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

T'es lourd.

----------


## Supergounou

*On* s'en fout.

----------


## FoxDy

> Les meilleures ventes de la semaine sur Steam :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FCeWkXCX...jpg&name=large
> 
> Beaucoup de jeux dispos sur le Game Pass qui se vendent bien sur Steam quand même...


Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas. Pourquoi New World occupe la 2ème ET la 8ème places ?

----------


## Herman Speed

> *On* s'en fout.


Exploiter et tuer des pixels, c'est mal.
M'voyez.

(De ce pas, je retourne jouer sur un simulateur de crime de guerre; ARMA 3 _ Napalm Incoming)

----------


## Shapa

> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas. Pourquoi New World occupe la 2ème ET la 8ème places ?


Y’a pas genre deux éditions ? Ça serait le seul truc à peu près logique pour moi, même si j’aurais tendance à les grouper par défaut.

----------


## Supergounou

> Exploiter et tuer des pixels, c'est mal.
> M'voyez.


J'expoilte c'que j'veux, et ...

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas. Pourquoi New World occupe la 2ème ET la 8ème places ?


A confirmer, mais je crois que ce sont les deux versions du jeu, celle de base à 40€, et la Deluxe à 50€.




> *On* s'en fout.





> Exploiter et tuer des pixels, c'est mal.
> M'voyez.
> 
> (De ce pas, je retourne jouer sur un simulateur de crime de guerre; ARMA 3 _ Napalm Incoming)


Autant pour moi : *Vous* êtes lourds.

----------


## Shapa

> Autant pour moi : *Vous* êtes lourds.


Yep. Je suis pas modo (de vrai) mais ils vous ont mis en garde et vous êtes en terrain glissant. Et ça m’ennuierait fortement que ce topic soit lock parce que certains ont la comprennette difficile. Donc siouple on pourrait passer à autre chose? Please and thank you.

----------


## pipoop

> Autant pour moi : *Vous* êtes lourds.

----------


## Supergounou

> Yep. Je suis pas modo (de vrai) mais ils vous ont mis en garde et vous êtes en terrain glissant. Et ça m’ennuierait fortement que ce topic soit lock parce que certains ont la comprennette difficile. Donc siouple on pourrait passer à autre chose? Please and thank you.


+@rurvon_mon_ami: T'as raison mon grand, autant exclure ceux qui plaisante plutôt que ceux qui plantent des bâtons dans les urètres.

----------


## Shapa

Je ne veux exclure personne je vous indique juste que le sujet est litigieux , que la modération a déjà averti et qu’il serait plus sage de parler d’autre chose. C’est tout.

----------


## Herman Speed

Autant s'émouvoir des conditions de travail de l'industrie du Jeux Vidéo ça passe, autant "Woker" sur des illustrations grotesques de jeux de simulation de racaille urbaine, c'est de l'outrage facile. 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait réguler ce genre de remarques par la modération.
La polémique est facile.

----------


## 564.3

> Je pense qu'il fait référence aux interactions nombreuses d'une part (pouvoir sortir de chez toi, prendre le métro, faire un tennis, aller au ciné, puis au fast food, rencontrer une fille que tu as draguée en ligne, aller boire des coups dans un bar, rentrer bourré en taxi, juste un exemple de journée parmi des myriades d'autres que tu peux vivre dans le dernier GTA) et au soucis du détail d'autres parts (réaction des passants et des conducteurs, animations, qualité de la reproduction des quartiers etc).


Ouais exactement. Ça tiens plus à faire une tonne de contenu correct qui s'intègre bien, que simuler complètement quelques aspects limités de la vie des gens comme dans un jeu de gestion.
Il y a pas mal de jeux qui font des aspects précis mieux que GTA, mais un ensemble aussi touffu et quand même de bonne qualité c'est rare. Il vaut mieux avoir un budget de GTA pour y arriver…

----------


## Supergounou

> la modération a déjà averti et qu’il serait plus sage de parler d’autre chose. C’est tout.


Ok j'ai rien vu. Ça se passe où? Mais bon dans tous les cas, j'ai juste balancé une petite pique, j'assume, si ça doit tomber fuck. 

Ah, et j'ai le droit de diffamer ceux qui se moquent de mon surpoids?

/badass

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

OverBorder Studio parle de son souls-like *Thymesia*, qui sort le 7 Décembre sur PC :

https://gamerant.com/thymesia-interv...magic-weapons/




Une démo jouable est sortie sur Steam pour le jeu de gestion-stratégie *Terraformers*, rajoutée de First Steps on Mars :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Steps_on_Mars/

Il y a aussi une démo jouable du DLC Norse Lands pour *Kingdom Two Crowns* :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...se_Lands_Demo/

Attention, les graphismes du *Kalof annuel* sont tellement réalistes que les photographes de guerre n'arrivent pas à faire la différence avec la réalité du vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...tastelessness/




Vous pouvez changer le nom de votre perso sur *Overwatch* gratuitement pendant quelques temps, au cas où vous en auriez honte, comme s'il avait le nom d'un gros harceleur :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383340.html

Warner Bros. a déposé les noms de personnages de la série *Rick et Morty* pour leur utilisation dans des programmes pour ordinateurs ou pour jeux vidéo :

https://gamerant.com/rick-and-morty-...me-trademarks/

Le navigateur Edge intégré dans les XBox, permettra d'utiliser bientôt l'abonnement *GeForce Now* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-geforce-now/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un RPG *Wu-Tang Clan* serait en préparation par Microsoft :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-its-claimed/

Le remake de *Resident Evil 3* est mis à jour régulièrement sans informations sur les patchs. Il n'en faut pas plus pour que des gens bien informés ou pas reparlent de l'Édition Némésis, qui devrait reprendre tout le contenu supprimé du jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/resident-ev...emake-updates/

Jeuxvideo.com a testé *Starlink*, la connexion internet par satellite, en attendant le test de CPC Hardware :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/high-tech/...st-1448757.htm

Le mod Project Mojave pour *Fallout 4* est disponible en accès anticipé :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/fallo...-early-access/

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/55215




15 millions d'exemplaires vendues pour la série de JRPG *Personna* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...million-copies

Voilà les configurations requise et conseillée pour *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nitive-edition

Grosse mise à jour demain pour le roguelike *Cave of Qud*, avec deux nouvelles régions, une nouvelle ville et un tas d'autres trucs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/caves-of-qud...sted-arcology/

Selon Pat Gelsinger, le CEO d'Intel, la pénurie de semi-conducteurs continuera au moins jusqu'en 2023 :

https://gamerant.com/intel-ceo-semic...ue-until-2023/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Yep. Je suis pas modo (de vrai) mais ils vous ont mis en garde


Tu dois confondre, il n'y a eu ni avertissement ni intervention de la modération sur ce topic.  ::blink:: 

Ceci dit, je suis d'accord que c'est pas super malin de continuer à s'envoyer des fions alors que le sujet polémique s'était éteint tout seul depuis hier soir.
Il est toujours préférable de régler les problèmes avant qu'on ne vienne le faire pour nous.

----------


## Higgins

> Jeuxvideo.com a testé *Starlink*, la connexion internet par satellite, en attendant le test de CPC Hardware :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/high-tech/...st-1448757.htm


Mmm, des baisses de débit/coupures en cas de grosses pluies/orages.
Du coup c'est p't'êt' pas la bonne solution pour les canards bretons. Damned!

----------


## Supergounou

> Ceci dit, je suis d'accord que c'est pas super malin de continuer à s'envoyer des fions alors que le sujet polémique s'était éteint tout seul depuis hier soir.
> Il est toujours préférable de régler les problèmes avant qu'on ne vienne le faire pour nous.


'tain mais pétez un coup quoi, ça fera du bien à tout le monde. Même SJW_Kriegor est dans le coup, on a juste lancé une petite vanne gentille, pas de quoi relancer un débat

----------


## Ruvon

> Autant s'émouvoir des conditions de travail de l'industrie du Jeux Vidéo ça passe, autant "Woker" sur des illustrations grotesques de jeux de simulation de racaille urbaine, c'est de l'outrage facile.


J'ai rien compris.

Après je vois pas trop l'intérêt du reste. Vous avez le droit de dire ce que vous voulez, j'ai le droit de trouver ça lourd et de vous le dire, personne n'empêche personne de quoi que ce soit, pas la peine d'appeler au sjwokismekifékonpeupluriendire.

----------


## Herman Speed

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ra-pas/page143

Comme tu n'as pas suivi le fil du Remaster GTA aux représentations d'époque grotesques,
je pose le lien de la polémique à deux balles.

Si il est de coutume de critiquer les choix de l'Industrie du Jeu vidéo, n'aurions-nous pas le droit d'exprimer que
ce genre de polémiques et outrages sont des répétitions déjà vues et revues.

Oui, c'est lourd. C'est lourd, aussi l'outrage face à des pixels et à des représentations grotesques.
A un moment faudrait savoir s'il y a un puritanisme qui s'installe face au vulgaire.

Mais bon, je suis dans le camp résigné des lourds et des néo fachoteux de "on ne peut plus rien dire" Tm. 

Critiquer le Woke outragé n'est pas sale.  

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woke#:...globalit%C3%A9.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations supplémentaires de la nuit,

*Phasmophobia* tease du camping pour sa prochaine mise à jour :

https://www.gamesradar.com/phasmopho...es-us-camping/





Présentation du gameplay de la campagne de *Halo Infinite* à 15h :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ha...urdhui-a-1500/

*Valkyrae* a fait la pub d'une ligne de produits de beauté, RFLCT, spéciale gamerz "qui protège de la lumière bleue des écrans", qui pue l'arnaque à 100.000 km . Suite à la tempête de caca qui a résulté, elle clame maintenant que les recherches de RFLCT existent bel et bien, mais qu'elles ne peuvent être publiées, parce que des vilains piratins pourraient alors copier leurs fantastiques produits ... :

https://gamerant.com/valkyrae-rflct-...ts-video-clip/

le développeur de ΔV: Rings of Saturn a trouvé que les joueurs *Linux*, bien que ne représentant que 5.8% des achats de son jeu, générait proportionnellement plus de rapports de bugs, dont moins d'1% était spécifique à la plateforme :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indie-dev-fi...r-bug-reports/

La demande de pause dans la procédure par l'état de Californie contre *Activision Blizzard* a été refusée :

https://gamerant.com/activision-bliz...-denied-court/

Selon des gens biens informés ou pas, ce n'est pas *Netherrealm* qui s'occupe du brawler façon Smash Bros. de la Warner :

https://gamerant.com/warner-bros-fig...errealm-rumor/

Le *Needler de Halo* est parti pour devenir un Nerf haut de gamme :

https://gamerant.com/halo-needler-nerf-blaster/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ra-pas/page143
> 
> Comme tu n'as pas suivi le fil du Remaster GTA aux représentations d'époque grotesques,
> je pose le lien de la polémique à deux balles.
> 
> Si il est de coutume de critiquer les choix de l'Industrie du Jeu vidéo, n'aurions-nous pas le droit d'exprimer que
> ce genre de polémiques et outrages sont des répétitions déjà vues et revues.


J'avais suivi, tu peux penser que c'est une polémique "à deux balles", je préfère écouter ceux que ça dérange et ceux que ça ne dérange pas parce qu'ils ont des arguments. Par contre celui que tu linkes ("c'était déjà comme ça avant, au début des années 2000, alors je vois pas pourquoi ça dérange en 2021") me semble personnellement bien maigre, parce qu'il n'a pas beaucoup d'autre poids que de célébrer le "on a toujours fait comme ça, pourquoi changer". Mais il y en a eu d'autres. Une discussion n'entraine pas nécessairement la victoire d'un camp qui peut clamer qu'il a raison et que les autres ont tort.




> Oui, c'est lourd. C'est lourd, aussi l'outrage face à des pixels et à des représentations grotesques.
> A un moment faudrait savoir s'il y a un puritanisme qui s'installe face au vulgaire.


On peut trouver ça subversif et donc cohérent avec la licence, vulgaire, ou s'en foutre, sans pour autant être un puritain, un "woke" ou un gros beauf. La pluralité des opinions, c'est autorisé. Je n'ai entendu personne dire qu'il allait attaquer Rockstar en justice pour faire modifier la jaquette.




> Mais bon, je suis dans le camp résigné des lourds et des néo fachoteux de "on ne peut plus rien dire" Tm. 
> 
> Critiquer le Woke outragé n'est pas sale.  
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woke#:...globalit%C3%A9.


... Vous avez le droit de dire ce que vous voulez, j'ai le droit de trouver ça lourd et de vous le dire, personne n'empêche personne de quoi que ce soit, pas la peine d'appeler au sjwokismekifékonpeupluriendire. Je vais rajouter : si tu t'exprimes, attends toi à ce qu'on te réponde, pas forcément pour dire qu'on est d'accord avec toi, c'est pas grave, ce n'est pas sale, ça s'appelle une discussion.

Quand j'ai réagi, c'était suite à des gros sabots que j'ai trouvé bien lourds et n'apportant rien à la discussion qui a déjà eu lieu.

----------


## Strife

Vous ne voulez pas, tous, régler ça sur le topic de GTA ou en DM?
Si KOUB ne faisait pas des pavés, on louperait la moitié des news, d'ailleurs merci à toi deregrouper toutes ces infos.

----------


## Baalim

À cause de l'autre gros malfaisant qui balance des pavés de news entre deux engueulades (et le moteur de recherche du site qui intéresse manifestement moins la rédac que les streams  :Fourbe:  ), j'ai du mal à voir si (quand ?) c'est passé.

----------


## pipoop

En quoi la cuisine au woke a un rapport avec GTA?
Ils vont annoncer un nouveau sleeping dog?

----------


## Eloso

> ...
> Ils vont annoncer un nouveau sleeping dog?


Si seulement  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ils vont annoncer un nouveau sleeping dog?


 :Bave: 



Des reviews commencent à sortir pour *Age of Empires IV*. D'ailleurs : nouvelle faction présentée, le sultanat de Delhi, que l'on a vu à l'œuvre dans la vidéo de gameplay contre les Rus.

https://youtube.com/watch?v=ST5ZNfXgyYI

EDIT : heu... pourquoi elle ne marche pas cette vidéo ?  ::huh:: 



Trailer pour l'Early Access de *Breakwaters*, prévu pour le 11 novembre.

----------


## Aza

> Des reviews commencent à sortir pour *Age of Empires IV*.


Et du coup, ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est tellement anachronique que je ne résiste pas à poster cet extrait d'un vieux test de GTA 2 par la presse spécialisée :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xf5VLbF/Capture.jpg


Quand tu commences à demander pourquoi un jeu est marrant c'est que tu deviens trop vieux pour cette industrie.

----------


## Kriegor

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question d'âge.

----------


## pesos

Ce qui serait bien quand même, ça serait d'arriver à échanger sans tomber dans les qualificatifs à 2 balles utilisés en politique ces derniers temps et qui pourrissent le débat sans faire avancer quoi que ce soit.

Allez, on y croit vous pouvez le faire.

Ça n'a putain de rien à faire sur CPC ces conneries.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Ça n'a putain de rien à faire sur CPC ces conneries.


+1

----------


## FericJaggar

Pour faire revenir un délicieux _nasi goreng_  ::ninja:: 
En vrai :  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour faire revenir un délicieux _nasi goreng_ 
> En vrai :


Personnellement, c'est über eats qui me fait revenir mon nasi goreng. Quoique, l'autre jour il s'est retrouvé à deux pâtés de maison  ::sad:: 

À l'évidence, le mec était pas super éveillé

----------


## Gero

> Ce qui serait bien quand même, ça serait d'arriver à échanger sans tomber dans les qualificatifs à 2 balles utilisés en politique ces derniers temps et qui pourrissent le débat sans faire avancer quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Allez, on y croit vous pouvez le faire.
> 
> Ça n'a putain de rien à faire sur CPC ces conneries.


Merci. Côté pratique ça m'a permis de remplir un peu plus mon ignore list.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Personnellement, c'est über eats qui me fait revenir mon nasi goreng. Quoique, l'autre jour il s'est retrouvé à deux pâtés de maison 
> 
> À l'évidence, le mec était pas super éveillé


Je peux pas dire, jamais je n'utiliserai cet instrument du Malin.

----------


## Herman Speed

Pour info, afin de ne pas caricaturer le débat avec des memes zemouriens, ce champ idéologique appelé Woke a été critiqué par le Président Obama par le caractère de l'outrage permanent et la recherche de pureté.
Vous déposez de la polémique à faible valeur qui ne sert à rien.

----------


## Stelarc

On 

s'en 

bat 

les 

steaks.

----------


## runner

> Je peux pas dire, jamais je n'utiliserai cet instrument du Malin.


Même pour rencontrer Fabien Barthez? ::ninja::

----------


## makiayoyo

qui ça ?

----------


## Zerger

Vous avez vraiment envie de foutre Koub et Ruvon au chômage?

----------


## Herman Speed

> On 
> 
> s'en 
> 
> bat 
> 
> les 
> 
> steaks.


Oui, mais au moins cela a permis d'enlever un meme Zemourien du topic. Fin pour moi.

----------


## Chan

Une vidéo sur la spéculation autour des jeux rétro et l'énorme fraude des principaux acteurs de la certification.

----------


## banditbandit

> Toujours en Chine, il y a eu cette aprème deux streams de "célébration" de l'anniversaire de Genshin Impact, un hosté par les fans Chinois (pour cause d'absence totale de communication entre la boite et la communauté) et l'autre "officiel" sur twitch.


A trop fêter, on risque de trouver Genshin dans l'alcool.

----------


## Megiddo

> Et du coup, ça donne quoi ?


Entre autres,

La review de PC Gamer (77%) :
Age of Empires 4 review | PC Gamer

La review de RPS :
Age Of Empires 4 review: a confident and moreish strategy epic | Rock Paper Shotgun

En quelques mots, il en ressort que c'est bien, mais pas top. 

Le gros plus, c'est la nouvelle approche des factions. Elles sont moins nombreuses, 8 au lancement, mais elles sont plus asymétriques qu'avant et reposent, pour beaucoup, sur des mécanismes propres et intéressants à étudier puis exploiter au fil des parties. Le revers de la médaille, c'est que l'équilibrage est encore bien hasardeux et que la communauté multi va vite crier pour demander des buffs ou des nerfs à coups de serpe. Pour l'instant et sans doute pendant un moment (voire toujours), AoE2DE restera largement devant concernant l'aspect compétitif.

Il y a de la QoL, de petites possibilités intéressantes mais encore mal exploitées (par exemple les tours de siège constructibles sur place ou encore les archers à positionner sur les murs, ce qui va occasionner de beaux cheeses et proxys). Le jeu se veut relativement conservateur, mais prend quelques risques. 

Niveau gameplay, la gestion des formations est apparemment simplifiée mais néanmoins intuitive et plutôt efficace, et la pop max semble un peu faiblarde au regard du reste. La macro reste classique (pour du AoE) et les âges permettent de faire quelques choix de builds nouveaux dans leur approche.

L'IA, le matchmaking, je sais pas trop. Les modes de jeu ou conditions de victoire (destruction, reliques à défendre sur le mid-map et non plus à ramener, wonder victory qui permet le turtling) évoluent un peu pour dynamiser les parties.

Côté campagnes, c'est pas énormément poussé (4 si mes souvenirs sont bons et la mise en scène aurait pu être plus aboutie) et il manque les batailles historiques. Peut-être des ajouts ultérieurs, en DLC.

Graphiquement enfin, sur la réalisation globale, sur les animations de combat, sur la caméra, les avis sont mitigés. Certains testeurs préfèrent largement la touche de AoE2DE ou AoE3DE.


Beaucoup semblent s'accorder à dire qu'AoE4 reprend assez largement les codes du 2, le meilleur, en ajoutant principalement des factions assez réussies, aux traits plus marqués. Comme on l'évoquait sur le topic dédié, s'il ne dépasse pas AoE2 mais arrive à se placer juste derrière lui en termes d'estime, ce sera déjà une bonne victoire pour la licence et plus largement pour le genre RTS.  ::):

----------


## Aza

Ok, merci pour ce résumé  :;):

----------


## Kriegor

Une récente interview de Clark Wen (Directeur Audio des deux premiers Metroid Prime) nous apprend que Nintendo refusa le premier doublage de Samus dans Metroid Prime au motif que cette voix leur semblait trop sensuelle et trop sexuelle. Qu'est ce que cela vous inspire ? (vous avez 4 pages)
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14805...l-de-samus.htm

----------


## Azerty

Ember Lab annonce que les ventes sont telles que *Kena Bridge of Spirits* est maintenant remboursé et que Sony est content (sans donner de chiffres).

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050843981.html
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsl...pened-in-covid

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi, Jour de Scroll News,

Bande-annonce de la nouvelle carte Escape d'*Apex Legends* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/welcome-to-s...oaked-new-map/




Ça va bien pour Ember Lab. Les frais de développements de *Kena : Bridge of Spirits* sont remboursés :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050843981.html

*Age of Empires 4* est sorti sort le 28 Octobre. Certaines des vidéos-documentaires, dont celle sur les trébuchets sont disponibles en ligne et d'autres ne seront déblocables qu'en jouant :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383088.html




Voici aussi les configurations minimale et requise pour le RTS historique :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/here-...-of-empires-4/

Certains tricheurs se font payer pour faire rager les streameurs en vue sur *Kalof Warzone*, et ça peut aller loin :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383365.html





4 nouveaux fantômes, une difficulté cauchemar dans la mise à jour 0.4.0 pour *Phasmophobia* :

https://gamerant.com/phasmophobia-ne...e-mode-update/





L'équipe d'esport et groupe d'influenceurs *Faze Clan* va entrer en bourse grâce à une fusion et est évaluée à 1 milliard de dollars :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...d1bn-valuation

Comme d'habitude, certains contenus du *Kalof annuel* seront réservés à la PlayStation pendant un an après la sortie du jeu. On attend les menaces de boycott des joueurs ... Ha non, ils font plus ça, ils se sont habitués depuis le temps :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/10/ca...2022-sur-xbox/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (l'auteur du jeu quand même), la Tante May a failli ne pas faire partie de *Marvel’s Spider-Man* parce que c'est difficile à modéliser, les vieux, avec leurs rides :

https://kotaku.com/spider-man-writer...e-g-1847925893

*Ubisoft* explique que des logiciels tiers peuvent faire cracher ses jeux. Et donne une liste contenant un tas d'applications dont Discord, TeamSpeak, Skype, OBS, Razer Synapse ou SteelSeries Engine, et la liste est encore longue ... Et si pour éviter que les jeux Ubisoft ne crachent, on ne jouait juste pas aux jeux Ubisoft en fait ? :

https://www.gamesradar.com/discord-a...e-performance/





*Tomb Raider* a 25 ans aujourd'hui :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ars-old-today/

Les Reaper’s Harvest Crown Crates sont de retour après 4 ans dans *The Elder Scrolls Online* pour l'événement d'Halloween. Ce sont des lootboxes obtenables contre du vrai argent mais aussi contre une monnaie du jeu, gagnable en réalisant des quêtes. Les trucs obtenus sont recyclables en gemmes, dépensables pour obtenir d'autres items :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-elder-s...-crown-crates/





*Netflix* fournira ses jeux vidéos à ses clients sans augmenter le prix de l'abonnement :

https://www.thegamer.com/netflix-add...no-extra-cost/

Le portage de *God Of War* sur PC est réalisé par Jetpack Interactive (quelques trucs sur NBA Live et l'optimisation de Dark Souls sur PC), et pas Nixxes spécialisé dans le port sur PC (Hitman Absolution, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Marvel's Avengers) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14802...en-interne.htm

Mise à jour 5.3.0 pour *Dead By Daylight* et un événement, The Midnight Grove, jusqu'au 4 Novembre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14803...ans-le-jeu.htm

Le jeu d'horreur *Evil God Korone*, mettant apparemment en scène une youtubeuse virtuelle, a été annoncée pour le 8 Novembre sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/tsug...nounced-for-pc




Le 2ème DLC pour *Super Robot Wars 30* comprendra du Gundam et Ultraman. Il y a aussi une nouvelle bande-annonce avec plein d'explosions :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/supe...-third-trailer







Où Corey Martin, le créateur du jeu de réflexion *Bonfire Peaks*, répond à des questions sur son jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-puzzle-design

----------


## Kamasa

> [...]
> *Netflix* fournira ses jeux vidéos à ses clients sans augmenter le prix de l'abonnement :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/netflix-add...no-extra-cost/
> [...]


Moui...
J'ai du mal à ne pas mettre ça en parallèle avec la hausse du prix de l'abonnement du début du mois  :^_^:

----------


## runner

> *Ubisoft* explique que des logiciels tiers peuvent faire cracher ses jeux. Et donne une liste contenant un tas d'applications dont Discord, TeamSpeak, Skype, OBS, Razer Synapse ou SteelSeries Engine, et la liste est encore longue ... Et si pour éviter que les jeux Ubisoft ne crachent, on ne jouait juste pas aux jeux Ubisoft en fait ? :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/discord-a...e-performance/


Cela fait près de 15 ans qu'ubi soft s'évertue à copier EA au niveau des déclarations trollesques comme si c'était un jeu entre les 2 sociétés pour être la risée.
Au moins avec ce genre de discours, ils n'auront plus à corriger un problème de perf et de crash vu qu'un joueur Pc sans au moins un de ses logiciels, ça va vite limiter le nombre de joueurs susceptibles d'être écouté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le portage de *God Of War* sur PC est réalisé par Jetpack Interactive, spécialisé dans le port sur PC (Hitman Absolution, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Marvel's Avengers, Dark Souls) :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14802...en-interne.htm


Tu as sauté un bout de la phrase car c'est nixxes spécialisé dans le port sur Pc, pas jetpack.

----------


## KOUB

*EA* célèbre l'anniversaire du Sheffield FC, le premier club de foot officiel selon la FIFA ... pour pousser les joueurs à suivre les "règles non-écrites de la FIFA". à savoir ne pas quitter une partie "en colère" ou demander aux joueurs de ne pas faire de pause à la mi-temps. Marrant, je croyais qu'EA et la FIFA avait une seule règle non-écrite, à savoir faire du pognon à n'importe quel prix ... :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nnoying-online




Nvidia présente sa *GPU Technology Conference* en ligne, centrée sur le metaverse, qui aura lieu du 8 au 11 Novembre :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/25/n...verse-session/

Il semble que certaines des perks de *New World* soient pétées :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=1fc395abedb8

Un utilisateur espagnol a fait tourner *Windows 11* sur un PC vieux de 15 ans :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-48030.html

Et voilà la bande-annonce présentant la campagne de *Halo Infinite*, qui sort le 8 Décembre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...gne-48031.html




*DUSK '82: ULTIMATE EDITION*, le jeu qui a commencé comme une blague, est sorti la semaine dernière :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...IMATE_EDITION/

Dans un effort de modernisation sans précédent, le gouvernement de Tokyo commence à abandonner les disquettes. Oui, les 3.5 pouces, pas les 8 pouces, on ne parle pas du système de lancement des missiles nucléaires américains là :

https://gizmodo.com/tokyos-governmen...lop-1847927874

Selon *Microsoft*, un groupe de piratins affiliés au gouvernement russe se déchaine en ce moment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-nobelium-/

Et on continue le grand déballage sur *Facebook*, grâce à Frances Haugen :

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ap-fa...b079111a5a0576
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...ns-bend-rules/
https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...8_4408996.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moui...
> J'ai du mal à ne pas mettre ça en parallèle avec la hausse du prix de l'abonnement du début du mois


Ils ont pas dit à partir de quand, bizarrement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> *Age of Empires 4* est sorti.


Il sort le 28 octobre.

----------


## pipoop

Bagarre!! :Petit Viking:  :Vibre:

----------


## Megiddo

Non. Complémentarité.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ourg

> Et voilà la bande-annonce présentant la campagne de Halo Infinite, qui sort le 8 Décembre :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...gne-48031.html
> 
> https://youtu.be/XCbMVbeKlCg

----------


## Frypolar

> *Ubisoft* explique que des logiciels tiers peuvent faire cracher ses jeux. Et donne une liste contenant un tas d'applications dont Discord, TeamSpeak, Skype, OBS, Razer Synapse ou SteelSeries Engine, et la liste est encore longue ... Et si pour éviter que les jeux Ubisoft ne crachent, on ne jouait juste pas aux jeux Ubisoft en fait ? :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/discord-a...e-performance/


OBS est open-source, vu qu’Ubi a probablement des informations de première main, c’est l’occasion de contribuer  ::): 




> Et on continue le grand déballage sur *Facebook*, grâce à Frances Haugen :
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ap-fa...b079111a5a0576
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...ns-bend-rules/
> https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...8_4408996.html


Et d’ailleurs il y en a eu sur Google : https://storage.courtlistener.com/re...03.152.0_1.pdf (c’est long)

Un mini-résumé sur twitter : https://nitter.snopyta.org/fastertha...53940024057857

On apprend des trucs fortement suspectés, mais un peu trop souvent balayés d’un revers de la main :
Les liens AMP n’accélèrent pas le chargement des pages.Le but est juste de donner plus de contrôle à Google sur les pubs affichées sur la page.Chrome est là pour vous traquer partout, tout le temps. Si vous êtes loggé automatiquement à votre compte Google dans Chrome en vous connectant à un service Google c’est pour que Google puisse vous suivre, peu importe le site où vous allez et le bloqueur de pub utilisé.Les annonces au début d’année annonçant la volonté de supprimer les cookies pour raison de vie privée ont pour but d’empêcher les concurrents de vous traquer. Le point précédent donne à Google tous les outils nécessaires pour collecter des données sans cookie.Google a collaboré et fortement incité d’autres petites boîtes comme Microsoft ou Facebook à ne pas vraiment agir dans l’intérêt de la vie privée de leurs utilisateurs.

Bien sûr c’était suspecté mais là c’est confirmé par des documents internes donc il n’est plus trop possible de traiter les gens de paranoïaques  ::):

----------


## Elma

Ah j'ai bien fais de garder firefox depuis tout ce temps !

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations supplémentaires de la nuit,

Les prochaines soldes Steam visant à remplir votre backlog auront lieu du 24 au 30 Novembre et du 22 Décembre au 5 Janvier :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-confir...-rest-of-2021/

Il semble bien que *Valve* prépare une méthode de connexion par QR Code, ce qui sera bien pratique pour le Steam Deck :

https://www.pcgamer.com/looks-like-s...-login-option/

Suite aux légers problèmes des joueurs profitant du bannissement automatisé de *New Wolrd* avant les batailles PvP, Amazon Games promet qu'à partir de maintenant, aucune sanction ne sera appliquée sans qu'une vraie personne du monde réel de la réalité véritable n'ait examiné la plainte. Marrant, ils promettaient que c'était le cas au lancement du jeu, non ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383376.html

*The Happy Hob* a fini les 3 Darks Souls, Bloodborne et Sekiro à la suite sans prendre aucun dégâts :

https://gamerant.com/the-happy-hob-g...ch-video-clip/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (XBox Chine), il se pourrait que le port de *Final Fantasy 7 Remake* soit prévu sur XBox. Mais c'est quand même bien tiré par les cheveux :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-7...box-port-leak/

C'est aujourd'hui que sortaient les premiers jeux N64 et Megadrive pour l'abonnement amélioré du Switch Online :

https://www.destructoid.com/nintendo...s-launch-list/





Un glitch de *Destiny 2* permet d'obtenir une infinité d'orbes. C'est pas bien et vous serez banni si vous en profitez :

https://kotaku.com/destiny-2-glitch-...ned-1847929034

Un streameur, Rudeism, a fini *Dark Souls* en jouant avec un seul bouton en morse :

https://kotaku.com/dark-souls-3-stre...ith-1847929456





Avant la grosse mise à jour qui ajoutera le nouveau biome Mistlands, *Valheim* tease un petit update avec des caves gelées :

https://www.gamesradar.com/valheim-ice-caves-update/

Où ça parle des armes, des outils et des compétences d'Alloy dans *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sortira le 18 Février 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-new-abilities
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ns-and-skills/





Le mode multijoueur de *Beat Saber* est maintenant disponible sur PSVR :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...w-live-on-psvr




Dans *New World*, un joueur a atteint le niveau maximal en utilisant uniquement les compétences d'artisanat et sans porter un coup :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14806...seule-fois.htm

*Sega* a déposé "Sega Sapporo Studio" au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/sega...tudio-in-japan

Le *Kalof annuel* présente 4 opérateurs et le support de la manette PS5 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-its-operators




Un résumé sur ce qui est sorti des documents fuités de *Facebook* :

https://gizmodo.com/facebooks-leaked...now-1847931642

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Ristar et Musha sont je crois les seuls titres megadrive de la nouvelle offre Online à ne pas être inclus dans la compilations Mega Drive de Sega sur Steam/consoles. Deux bons jeux, Ristar est un platformer méconnu que j'ai vu en stream et Musha un shmup joli et nerveux.Pas assez pour justifier le tarif je trouve.

Edit:Ristar est dans la collection cobnsoles/PC en fait.Donc du coup il n'ya que Musha qui soit vraiment exclusif au online.

----------


## Spawn

> Un streameur, Rudeism, a fini *Dark Souls* en jouant avec un seul bouton en morse :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/dark-souls-3-stre...ith-1847929456


Y'a des limites à l'autisme quand même  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Vivement le run où ils finiront Dark Souls avec un service à raclette

----------


## pipoop

> Vivement le run où ils finiront Dark Souls avec un service à raclette


A chaque mort tu mange du fromage..tu meurs avec les artères bouchées avant le 4em boss
J'ai juste regarde le twist mais comment il fait pour aller à droite ou à gauche?

----------


## Sharn

> A chaque mort tu mange du fromage..tu meurs avec les artères bouchées avant le 4em boss


 ::lol:: 
Il y a bien un mec qui a fini Dark Souls 2 ans prendre un seul coup.  :Cigare:

----------


## yodaxy

> Il y a bien un mec qui a fini Dark Souls 2 ans prendre un seul coup. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0JhH45CndA


C'est petit joueur, ça, Koub a posté un peu plus haut la news d'un streamer qui avait fini l'intégralité des jeux FS récents (dont Sekiro) sans prendre un hit :

https://gamerant.com/the-happy-hob-g...ch-video-clip/

----------


## pipoop

Parceque les mecs se sont pas entraîné avant?

----------


## Sharn

> C'est petit joueur, ça, Koub a posté un peu plus haut la news d'un streamer qui avait fini l'intégralité des jeux FS récents (dont Sekiro) sans prendre un hit :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/the-happy-hob-g...ch-video-clip/


Il me semblait que c'était sans les DLC pour celui-ci.  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Parceque les mecs se sont pas entraîné avant?


Tout au talent évidement.  :Cigare:  D'ailleurs c'était la première fois qu'ils touchaient à Dark Souls.  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Il me semblait que c'était sans les DLC pour celui-ci.


Ah oui c'est bien possible. Comme dit dans la vidéo que tu as posté (très intéressante d'ailleurs) DS 2 + DLC c'est 41 boss  ::O:

----------


## Sharn

> Ah oui c'est bien possible. Comme dit dans la vidéo que tu as posté (très intéressante d'ailleurs) DS 2 + DLC c'est 41 boss


C'est assez estomaquant. ::P:

----------


## Exureris

> Une vidéo sur la spéculation autour des jeux rétro et l'énorme fraude des principaux acteurs de la certification. 
> http://youtu.be/rvLFEh7V18A


Très intéressant, merci. Je ne pensais pas qu'ils étaient allé aussi loin pour créer et entretenir cette bulle.

----------


## Aza

Pendant que Call of 28 sort son 14e DLC et que fifa 22 vends des packs de cartes, les petits dev' qui font le magnifique *Deep Rock Galactic* sortent un système de Saisons à thème, avec un Battle Pass pour gagner des skins et autre, 1 nouveau Boss, nouvelles armes etc... Le tout gratuitement  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah j'ai bien fais de garder firefox depuis tout ce temps !


Pareil.
Le renard roux vaincra. (oui je sais c'est pas un renard, gnagnagna)
Bon ok j'ai un compte google ...Mais c'est délicat de changer d'adresse mail après toutes ces années. Faudra que j'y songe, quand même...

----------


## Zerger

> oui je sais c'est pas un renard, gnagnagna


Voilà LA news du jour  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Voilà LA news du jour


Tavu, même ces tâcherons  de Koub et Ruvon sont passés à côté.
C'est le problème des gens qui deviennent célèbres, à la fin ils ne pensent qu'au clic et ne mettent que des infos qui appâtent facilement le spectateur. Il est temps de renouveler le cheptel de niouzeurs si on ne veut pas que ce topic se transforme en page Facebook  :tired:

----------


## Elma

> Pareil.
> Le renard roux vaincra. (oui je sais c'est pas un renard, gnagnagna)
> Bon ok j'ai un compte google ...Mais c'est délicat de changer d'adresse mail après toutes ces années. Faudra que j'y songe, quand même...


Pareil j'ai gmail qui est redoutablement efficace et par habitude. Mais déjà de pas avoir tout les oeufs dans le meme panier c'est qui m'a fais ne jamais prendre chrome. 
J'ai mis du temps à savoir que c'est un panda roux aussi  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pareil j'ai gmail qui est redoutablement efficace et par habitude. Mais déjà de pas avoir tout les oeufs dans le meme panier c'est qui m'a fais ne jamais prendre chrome. 
> J'ai mis du temps à savoir que c'est un panda roux aussi


C'est clair, je me suis dit la même chose. J'ai lâché Chrome pour Vivaldi, mais j'ai toujours Gmail (et globalement la suite Google) dont il est difficile de se passer. Sans parler de mon téléphone Android qui est un Pixel (donc un tèl made by Google...).
Mais j'essaie d'éliminer petit à petit les trucs les moins utiles.

----------


## banditbandit

> Pareil j'ai gmail qui est redoutablement efficace et par habitude. Mais déjà de pas avoir tout les oeufs dans le meme panier c'est qui m'a fais ne jamais prendre chrome...


"_gmail pas tout les oeufs dans le même panier..._"  :ouaiouai:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Le RPG Tactique - Roguelite - Tower Defense *Defend the Rook* est sorti aujourd'hui. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam pour les curieux :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...fend_the_Rook/




Le jeu d'aventures *Dordogne* voit sa sortie retardée à 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/step-into-a-...die-adventure/




La 5ème mise à jour du jeu de destruction de la nature *Satisfactory* a été déployée aujourd'hui en bêta ... Il y a maintenant des accidents de train ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/satisfactory...ng-the-wrecks/



Ça va bien pour *Koei Tecmo* pour son premier semestre fiscal de l'année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050844009.html

le beat'em all *Paprium*, sorti sur Mega Drive en Décembre (oui, sans rire), devrait sortir sur PlayStation et Steam suite au succès annoncé de sa campagne kickstarter en cours :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050844047.html

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...o-the-next-gen




Le jeu de simulation d'exploration martienne *Opportunity*, annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam, a une nouvelle bande-annonce :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844019.html




Sans vraiment de surprise, la sortie de *Shadow Warrior 3* est repoussée à quelque part au début de 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844049.html




Les donjons d'Onyxia et de Molten Core vont être modifiés dans *World Of Warcraft Classic* pour essayer de faire revenir les joueurs un poil lassés :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383406.html

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le rétro FPS *Sprawl* :

https://nofrag.com/un-court-teaser-pour-sprawl/





L'annonce des événements pour les 25 ans de *Tomb Raider* aura lieu Jeudi :

https://noisypixel.net/tomb-raider-2...announcements/





Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le tactical-RPG *La Stratégie du Triangle* :

https://noisypixel.net/triangle-stra...ailer-english/




Le jeu de rythme *Hatsune Miku: Colorful Stage* sortira le 7 Décembre sur iOS et Android dans les pays occidentaux :

https://noisypixel.net/hatsune-miku-...-date-english/




Le visual novel *Love Flute* est maintenant doublé en anglais sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/love-flute-english-pc-release/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une invitation à un playtest par Eidos Montréal), un remaster de *Final Fantasy Tactics* serait en préparation :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-t...r-survey-leak/

Où ça parle de *Ricochet*, la nouvelle solution anti-triche des Kalofs :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...tem-explained/

Il semble d'ailleurs que des joueurs de *Kalof Warzone* sous Windows 11 se fassent bannir injustement depuis le déploiement de Ricochet :

https://gamingintel.com/innocent-war...by-activision/

News spéciale Malware : *Electronic Arts* recrute, un chercheur UX ... pour une nouvelle itération de Skate :

https://gamerant.com/new-skate-game-...x-research-ea/

Il y a évidemment un tas de problèmes avec les jeux Nintendo 64 émulés sur l'abonnement *Switch Online*, Jeux flous, jeux qui rament à 1fps, distance de vue ridicule et input lag de l'enfer :

https://kotaku.com/players-have-a-to...tch-1847936448
https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ortants-388888

Dans la version Switch de *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition*, il vous faudra télécharger 6.5 Go de Vice City pour y jouer avec la copie physique :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rate-download/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le schmup *CYGNI: All Guns Blazing*, qui sera édité par Konami :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-em-up-cygni/




Il y aura plein de jolies voitures à collectionner dans *Gran Turismo 7*, qui sortira le 4 Mars 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-in-the-game/




Annonce de la prochaine collaboration entre *Dead By Daylight* et Silent Hill, déjà disponible avec une nouvelle tête pyramidale :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/de.../1100-6497387/




Le modèle de Season Pass narratif gratuit du jeu de mineurs nains de l'espace *Deep Rock Galactic* a l'air très intéressant :

https://www.thegamer.com/deep-rock-g...ursion-battle/

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour 2.0 de *Returnal* rajoute, à la demande expresse des joueurs, un mode photo ... Et la possibilité de sauver pendant les runs :

https://www.thegamer.com/returnal-sa...mode-update-2/




Les *soldes Steam* d'Halloween auront lieu du 28 Octobre au 1er Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/steams-hall...le-start-date/

La mise à jour de *The Elder Scrolls Online* rajoutera un "Armory System", qui permettra de changer complétement d'équipement et donc de rôle en un clic, et un nouveau système de loot, qui vous permettra plus facilement de compléter des sets d'armure :

https://www.thegamer.com/eso-armory-...ailed-zenimax/

*Pikmin* a 20 ans aujourd'hui :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14808...ses-20-ans.htm

Les développeurs d'*Everspace 2* sont très très contents d'être dans le Game Pass :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14807...-microsoft.htm

La série de JRPG *Utawarerumono* fêtera ses 20 ans avec un stream spécial le 24 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/utaw...or-november-24

Des infos diverses sur *Dragon Quest X Offline*, qui sortira le 26 Février au Japon sur PC, Switch, et PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/drag...nline-and-more

Le jeu d'action *Romance of the Three Kingdoms* sera développé par le studio Kou Shibusawa de Koei Tecmo et la Team Ninja :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/kou-...ms-action-game

La protection Denuvo a été supprimée lors de la dernière mise à jour de *Tekken 7*, qui fonctionne un peu mieux du coup :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/banda...from-tekken-7/

Un jeu d'horreur *A Quiet Place*, inspiré du film du même nom, est en développement pour une sortie prévue en 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/a-qui...eased-in-2022/
https://www.thegamer.com/a-quiet-pla...r-interactive/





Un hotfix, déployé aujourd'hui, résout quelques problèmes de *Far Cry 6* ... :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/fa...rmance-issues/

... Mais le problème d'incompétence crasse du service marketing, qui après s'être dit que c'était une bonne idée de lancer automatiquement une fenêtre Twitch sur le jeu quand vous le quittez à moins de décocher une option dans Ubisoft Connect, s'est dit que c'était une très bonne idée d'envoyer des mails moqueurs aux joueurs quand ils ne jouent pas pendant un certain temps à leur jeu à la qualité discutable :





Le roguelite *The Unliving* repousse sa sortie en accès anticipé au premier trimestre 2022. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/news/unlivin...ous-offre-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/986040/The_Unliving/




Le jeu d'aventures glacial *Skabma - Snowfall* est en développement sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ska...indigene-samis




Le FPS lovecraftien *Forgive Me Father* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam en accès anticipé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/for...-perdre-raison




La mise à jour Fight Knight pour *Chivalry 2* a été déployée aujourd'hui et rajoute en particulier une baston en taverne, histoire de vous rappeler comment votre campagne de RPG d'il y a quelques années, soigneusement préparée, est partie en couilles à cause d'un personnage alcoolique :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/you...ern-brawl-mode




Rock Paper Shotgun présente 4 jeux d'horreur en gros pixels :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lo-...-uncanny-bitsy

----------


## KOUB

Les speedrunners sont passés sous la barre des 90 minutes pour finir *Metroid Dread* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...der-90-minutes




*Pokemon Unite* tente des trucs pour éviter les rage-quit, à savoir cacher le score :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...oid-rage-quits

Une mise à jour prochaine permettra de streamer directement depuis une XBox sur Twitch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...he-way-to-xbox

Pendant que *Metroid Dread* a une politique particulière (de gros cons) sur les crédits de leurs jeux, Eidos Montreal crédite une personne Trans avec son nouveau prénom, même si elle a quitté le développement du jeu depuis un an :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-of-the-galaxy





La première extension pour *Crusaders King III*, Royal Court, voit sa sortie retardée à 2022 :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...court.1495808/

Nouvelle bande-annonce focalisée sur les méchants de *Pokémon Brilliant Diamond et Shining Pearl* :

https://www.polygon.com/22746501/bri...-team-galactic




Voilà une nouvelle bestiole pour *Pokémon Legends: Arceus*. Rappelons que comme le jeu se passe dans le passé, son espèce est éteinte :

https://www.polygon.com/22746519/pok...a-new-spiteful




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Multiversus*, le brawler en développement de Warner Bros, sera ptêt bien un free-to-play :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/25/m...-free-to-play/

Sipher a levé 6.8 millions de dollars pour leur jeu "basé sur la blockchain" *World of Sipheria* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/26/s...d-of-sipheria/




Admix a levé 25 millions de dollars pour faire de la publicité en jeu ... Quelle charmante idée :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/26/a...s-seek-gamers/

Des anciens de World of Warcraft ont créé le studio de développement *Notorious Studios* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/25/n...ts-own-worlds/

Certains joueurs de *New World* commencent à se rendre compte qu'avoir comme objectif grinder, c'est un poil répétitif et ennuyeux :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=47eb27fc4908

Où ça parle des nouveaux processeurs *M1 d'Apple* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...pha-48032.html

Le vendeur de boitier de streaming *Roku* va permettre un ciblage plus efficace de ses publicités :

https://gizmodo.com/roku-is-making-i...get-1847933044

----------


## wcxd

> ... Mais le problème d'incompétence crasse du service marketing, qui après s'être dit que c'était une bonne idée de lancer automatiquement une fenêtre Twitch sur le jeu quand vous le quittez à moins de décocher une option dans Ubisoft Connect, s'est dit que c'était une très bonne idée d'envoyer des mails moqueurs aux joueurs quand ils ne jouent pas pendant un certain temps à leur jeu à la qualité discutable :


Perso je trouve ça plutôt fun et rigolo, c'est un moyen décalé de te rappeler que tu as ce jeu auquel tu n'as pas beaucoup touché. Pas de quoi s'offusquer à mes yeux...

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Je trouve ça un peu naze et de manière générale, les mails de relance marketing, quels qu'ils soient, m'irritent. Mais de là à s'offusquer ...

Bon c'est surtout parce que c'est Ubi qu'on en parle.

----------


## Megiddo

Pas de quoi s'offusquer, certes, la tournure du mail est même un brin marrante, mais cette pratique n'est pas si différente de celle des gachas qui te spamment pour te faire revenir in-game. 

Là où tu pourras potentiellement sortir ta CB pour des micro-transactions.

----------


## Illynir

Vu qu'ils ne font quasiment que des jeux services désormais, je pense que c'est en effet l'idée d'un marketeux qui a cru inventer la poudre en allant piocher dans les techniques utilisés sur les GACHA.

Après c'est une "technique" courante même hors jeu, j'ai déjà eu de nombreuses fois de cas où je selectionne des trucs sur un site de vente en ligne, qui se place dans le panier pour plus tard. Et quelques jours voire heures plus tard je reçois un email du style: "Bah alors mon gros ? t'as pas finalisé la commande ? Pas bien ça, vas y c'est là, clique ! Consomme !!!"

Bon, c'était peut être pas les termes exactes mais c'est ce que j'en avais compris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pas de quoi s'offusquer, certes, la tournure du mail est même un brin marrante, mais cette pratique n'est pas si différente de celle des gachas qui te spamment pour te faire revenir in-game. 
> 
> .


Clairement le principe c'est de la daube.
Par contre Gautoz qui s'offusque en mode "oui vu les mails aux clients ils doivent vraiment parler comme de la merde aux employés"...JE vois pas trop le rapport...Des jeux qui parlent teubé aux clients ou ont un marketing de merde y'en a pas que chez Ubi, et on ne se pose pas la question du traitement des employés dans ces sociétés...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu qu'ils ne font quasiment que des jeux services désormais, je pense que c'est en effet l'idée d'un marketeux qui a cru inventer la poudre en allant piocher dans les techniques utilisés sur les GACHA.
> 
> Après c'est une "technique" courante même hors jeu, j'ai déjà eu de nombreuses fois de cas où je selectionne des trucs sur un site de vente en ligne, qui se place dans le panier pour plus tard. Et quelques jours voire heures plus tard je reçois un email du style: "Bah alors mon gros ? t'as pas finalisé la commande ? Pas bien ça, vas y c'est là, clique ! Consomme !!!"
> 
> Bon, c'était peut être pas les termes exactes mais c'est ce que j'en avais compris.


Mais du coup t'as cliqué ou pas ? Le monde veut savoir !  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

Pas de Blizzcon cette année.

*pikachusurpris.jpg*
*ohnoanyway.gif*

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Pas de Blizzcon cette année.


Pourtant le Covid en goodies, ça l'aurait fait ...

----------


## La Chouette

*Bad End Theater*, un visual novel court (5 minutes pour arriver à une fin) mais avec plus de 40 fins différentes et un système sympa de traits de caractère désactivables pour les personnages est sorti aujourd'hui.

----------


## runner

> Pas de Blizzcon cette année.
> 
> *pikachusurpris.jpg*
> *ohnoanyway.gif*


C'est pour éviter les bad buzz. ::ninja::

----------


## Tremex

Petit commentaire technique pour râler : à chaque ouverture d'une page de "news", j'entends mon ventirad qui accélère brièvement, et donc le proco qui bosse dur. Rien d'insurmontable, mais je comprends mieux pourquoi mon portable tousse un peu quand je me connecte à ce fil hors de chez moi.

----------


## Sannom

> Une récente interview de Clark Wen (Directeur Audio des deux premiers Metroid Prime) nous apprend que Nintendo refusa le premier doublage de Samus dans Metroid Prime au motif que cette voix leur semblait trop sensuelle et trop sexuelle. Qu'est ce que cela vous inspire ? (vous avez 4 pages)
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14805...l-de-samus.htm


Avant de lire l'article, je me disais que c'était triste pour l'actrice de se voir refuser un rôle parce que sa voix est trop "sensuelle", avec une tangente me demandant si des japonais pourraient avoir des préjugés sur certaines voix occidentales qui ne paraissent pas spéciales à nos oreilles.

Après avoir lu l'article (la voix en question était temporaire et le doublage de Samus se compose uniquement de grognements de douleur et d'un grognement à la mort), j'imagine très bien comment les gens de Nintendo ont pu arriver à cette conclusion.

Dans les 2 cas, je me suis demandé si Nintendo faisait particulièrement attention à des trucs de ce genre depuis que l'ancien patron de la boîte avait foutu un site pornographique sur les serveurs internes du développeur...

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

29 studios de développement de jeux à NFT sont vraiment pas très contents de ne pas pouvoir étendre leur arnaque sur Steam :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/26/2...nft-games-ban/

Ça va évidemment très bien pour AMD pour son 3ème trimestre fiscal :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/26/a...5-for-q3-2021/

*Tres-Bashers* est un metroidvania horrifique sorti sur Steam et sur itch.io le mois dernier :

https://www.polygon.com/22746850/tre...game-boy-color




*Darkest Dungeon 2* est disponible en accès anticipé en exclusivité sur l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dar...n-early-access

Nouvelle bande-annonce cinématique pour *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/halo...d-rise-trailer




L'action-RPG *Undungeon* sortira sur XBox One et sur PC le 18 Novembre. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/undu...es-november-18

https://store.steampowered.com/app/928990/Undungeon/




Le RPG *Wander Stars* a été annoncé pour Switch et PC. Une campagne Kickstarter doit bientôt être lancée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/wand...-for-switch-pc




Le premier jeu *The Witcher* a 14 ans (vous pouvez l'obtenir gratuitement sur GOG Galaxy d'ailleurs) et d'anciens développeurs reviennent sur son développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-witcher...t-anniversary/

Les développeurs de *Back 4 Blood* travaillent à ajouter un vote permettant de virer un joueur de l'équipe :

https://www.gamesradar.com/back-4-bl...with-griefers/

La prochaine grosse mise à jour de *The Division 2* est repoussée à Février 2022 :

https://kotaku.com/the-division-2-up...f-a-1847940361

On aura des nouvelles de *Little Devil Inside* pendant le State Of Play de Sony :

https://www.destructoid.com/little-d...state-of-play/





Les dataminers ont trouvé des données évidemment, indiquant que le nouveau *Switch Online* amélioré est prévu pour recevoir 38 jeux N64 et 52 jeux Mega Drive. Pour le moment :

https://www.destructoid.com/nintendo...ame-list-size/

*Stadia* ajoute va bientôt ajouter quelques fonctionnalités de streaming (State Share, Crowd Play, Crowd Choice, et Stream Connect) ainsi que d'autres jeux :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...abled-features

*World of Warcraft* enlève des quêtes, concernant pourtant le lore du jeu, de l'extension Shadowlands déjà sortie :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...uests-removal/

Événement Halloween sur *Ark : Evolved*, comme chaque année :

https://www.actugaming.net/ark-survi...loween-441766/




Le bunker sous la montagne, présent depuis le début de la saison 2 de *Fortnite*, s'est ouvert :

https://www.actugaming.net/fortnite-...bunker-441628/

Le DLC communautaire Western Sahara pour *Arma III* devrait être disponible avant la fin de l'année :

https://nofrag.com/western-sahara-le...taire-darma-3/

Le Casual-RPG de pêche *Moonglow Bay* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/help-ive-bee...traight-hours/

Pas de BlizzConline ni de *BlizzCon* l'année prochaine, le temps que Blizzard réfléchisse à l'avenir de l'événement ou "supporter leurs équipes". Rien à voir avec de vilaines questions que pourraient leur poser les fans rapport à des histoires de harcélement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzcon-on-...clusive-event/
https://www.gamesradar.com/blizzcon-...ing-our-teams/
https://www.millenium.org/news/383425.html

J'aime beaucoup les explications simplifiées des cryptomonnaies et des NFT :





Sans vraiment de surprise, la démocratisation de la finance promise par les *cryptomonnaies* fonctionne aussi bien que le ruissellement économique, vu qu'un tiers des Bitcoins en circulation sont possédés par moins de 1000 personnes :

https://gizmodo.com/roughly-one-thir...l-c-1847938047

*Youtube* va démonétiser les chaines "pour enfants" qui ne sont en fait que de la publicité, très peu éducatives ou qui promeuvent "des comportements étranges ou questionnables" (regardez les vidéos du Roi des Rats pour la dernière) :

https://gizmodo.com/youtube-is-demon...thi-1847936873

La sortie de la deuxième partie du film *Dune* est confirmée :

https://gamerant.com/dune-part-two-confirmed-legendary/

----------


## Spawn

> Vu qu'ils ne font quasiment que des jeux services désormais, je pense que c'est en effet l'idée d'un marketeux qui a cru inventer la poudre en allant piocher dans les techniques utilisés sur les GACHA.
> 
> Après c'est une "technique" courante même hors jeu, j'ai déjà eu de nombreuses fois de cas où je selectionne des trucs sur un site de vente en ligne, qui se place dans le panier pour plus tard. Et quelques jours voire heures plus tard je reçois un email du style: "Bah alors mon gros ? t'as pas finalisé la commande ? Pas bien ça, vas y c'est là, clique ! Consomme !!!"
> 
> Bon, c'était peut être pas les termes exactes mais c'est ce que j'en avais compris.


Tu n'as jamais eu l'appel du commercial pour te demander pourquoi tu n'as pas acheté ton produit que tu as mis dans le panier ? Et cela, dans la même journée ? Aaaah tu rates quelque chose.



Spoiler Alert! 


cdiscount

 pour ceux qui se demanderait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petit commentaire technique pour râler : à chaque ouverture d'une page de "news", j'entends mon ventirad qui accélère brièvement, et donc le proco qui bosse dur. Rien d'insurmontable, mais je comprends mieux pourquoi mon portable tousse un peu quand je me connecte à ce fil hors de chez moi.


Meilleur thread ever pour tester l'efficacité des browsers  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Pareil.
> Le renard roux vaincra. (oui je sais c'est pas un renard, gnagnagna)
> Bon ok j'ai un compte google ...Mais c'est délicat de changer d'adresse mail après toutes ces années. Faudra que j'y songe, quand même...


Pas fan de Firefox de mon côté. Du coup j’utilise Brave sur PC, Safari sur smartphone (Brave auparavant), et le navigateur de Mozilla au taf parce que pas le choix.

Ça fait des années que j’ai lâché Chrome et je vais enfin pouvoir abandonner mon adresse Gmail puisque je n’utilise plus de smartphone Android.  ::lol::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Avant de lire l'article, je me disais que c'était triste pour l'actrice de se voir refuser un rôle parce que sa voix est trop "sensuelle", avec une tangente me demandant si des japonais pourraient avoir des préjugés sur certaines voix occidentales qui ne paraissent pas spéciales à nos oreilles.
> 
> Après avoir lu l'article (la voix en question était temporaire et le doublage de Samus se compose uniquement de grognements de douleur et d'un grognement à la mort), j'imagine très bien comment les gens de Nintendo ont pu arriver à cette conclusion.
> 
> Dans les 2 cas, je me suis demandé si Nintendo faisait particulièrement attention à des trucs de ce genre depuis que l'ancien patron de la boîte avait foutu un site pornographique sur les serveurs internes du développeur...


Si c'est effectivement que des grognements/râles/gemissements ça peut vite devenir gênant si trop "sensuel". Mais du coup je suis surpris qu'ils aient changer et pas au contraire insister pour la garder, j'ai l'impression que les japonais en sont friands.

( j'ai toujours un souvenir gêné de ff13 lorsque j'y jouais et que mes parents étaient à côté)

----------


## Stratosfear

Après c'est peut-être simplement un problème de biais masculin : une femme qui grogne ou gémit quand elle se bat, c'est normal et pas sexuel.

----------


## Redditeur

A force de vous lire à ce sujet, je suis allé voir l'article, que je cite ci-dessous.




> Le studio voulait faire en sorte que le grognement de Samus soit identifié par les joueurs comme des dégâts subis. Dès lors, un designer a été dépêché sur la tâche et a fourni des versions d'essai... qui ne sont pas passées auprès de Nintendo :
> 
> "Elles n'étaient jamais destinées à faire office de version finale. Mais quelques semaines après les avoir implémentées dans le jeu, Nintendo nous a envoyé un retour indiquant que les enregistrements de la voix de Samus avaient une intonation trop sensuelle et trop sexuelle."
> 
> Dès lors, c'est Nintendo qui prend en charge le casting pour doubler Samus Aran. Si les Metroid Prime sont sortis entre 2003 et 2007, les doubleuses responsables de la voix du protagoniste sont toujours inconnues au bataillon. Pour autant, il semble que ce soit Jennifer Hale (Mass Effect) qui ait été choisie pour les grognements de Samus. Fait amusant à noter : c'est une autre doubleuse qui est derrière le micro lorsque Samus meurt. Un choix justifié par Wen pour la simple raison qu'il voulait un enregistrement semblable à celui de Super Metroid.


Bref, comme Sannom l'a écrit, c'était un doublage temporaire réalisé par un designer (ou un proche de celui-ci). Il y a eu un feedback des testeurs du jeu.
Puis le doublage final a été réalisé par des professionnels castés par Nintendo, sans que l'on sache si consigne a été donnée d'atténuer... ou d’exacerber... certaines caractéristiques du doublage.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

On as eu un peu le même débat avec le reboot du tomb raider quand elle passait son temps à gémir

----------


## Basique

> A force de vous lire à ce sujet, je suis allé voir l'article, que je cite ci-dessous.
> 
> 
> 
> Bref, comme Sannom l'a écrit, c'était un doublage temporaire réalisé par un designer (ou un proche de celui-ci). Il y a eu un feedback des testeurs du jeu.
> Puis le doublage final a été réalisé par des professionnels castés par Nintendo, sans que l'on sache si consigne a été donnée d'atténuer... ou d’exacerber... certaines caractéristiques du doublage.


C'est parce que l'article putaclic parle de censure par nintendo. Alors que c'est un process parfaitement normal. On teste un truc, on aime pas pour x ou y raison, on refait. C'est pendant le développement du jeu, pas après.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Petit commentaire technique pour râler : à chaque ouverture d'une page de "news", j'entends mon ventirad qui accélère brièvement, et donc le proco qui bosse dur. Rien d'insurmontable, mais je comprends mieux pourquoi mon portable tousse un peu quand je me connecte à ce fil hors de chez moi.


La faute à tous ces mauvais coucheurs qui s'obstinent à poster des niouzes, au lieu simplement participer aux débats de haut vol comme tout canard qui se respecte.  :X1:

----------


## pipoop

Censure et Nintendo...no way!!

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Des gémissements de femme en combat deviennent sexualisés... no way!!

----------


## FoxDy

Jugement de valeur ou jugement de fait ? 

Vous avez 4h de plus.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Si c'est effectivement que des grognements/râles/gemissements ça peut vite devenir gênant si trop "sensuel".



Laugh in Dark Souls.*


NOT SAFE FOR WORK !*

----------


## Kalh

(gros hors sujet, mais on n'est plus à ça prêt, mais merci à pierrecastor de m'avoir remis cette chanson en tête grâce à se signature  ::):  )

----------


## pierrecastor

Mais de rien, Les Luwig, c'est la vie.  ::wub::

----------


## makiayoyo

> Censure et Nintendo...no way!!


T'as quand même des jeux hentai "soft" bien chelou sur leur eshop donc un peu "no way !" quand même...

----------


## Kalh

Je trouve qu'ils se sont beaucoup plus ouvert avec la Switch.

Je n'ai jamais été très console, je suis ça de loin, mais sur cette dernière tu as plus de variété en terme d'éditeur et donc de jeu (pas que du Mario ou assimilé) me trompes je ?

----------


## pierrecastor

Ne te trompe-je point. On va même avoir des Darkest Donjon ou Doom eternal. Ca s’éloigne un peu e mario.

----------


## Sannom

Je crois que c'est quand même l'édition de Bayonetta 2 qui avait surpris à l'époque  .

----------


## Spawn

> Laugh in Dark Souls.


 ::XD::

----------


## pipoop

J'ai lancé la vidéo y avait du monde autour de moi... ::unsure::

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'ai lancé la vidéo y avait du monde autour de moi...


 :haha: 

 ::siffle:: 

J'ai édité avec un gros NSFW, mais c'est trop tard.

_
Mais je vous jure, c'est des sons de jeux vidéo !!_

----------


## Pekop

> T'as quand même des jeux hentai "soft" bien chelou sur leur eshop donc un peu "no way !" quand même...





> Je trouve qu'ils se sont beaucoup plus ouvert avec la Switch.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais été très console, je suis ça de loin, mais sur cette dernière tu as plus de variété en terme d'éditeur et donc de jeu (pas que du Mario ou assimilé) me trompes je ?



Je me rappelle avoir lu des articles sur le "Sony check" -en gros, depuis que le siège social de Sony est passé (?) aux states, ils sont devenus plus sévères avec la censure sur Playstation, sans pour autant établir de règles claires en la matière, ce qui aurait poussé nombre de petits studios à migrer vers Nintendo pour avoir moins de mauvaises surprises.

----------


## Erkin_



----------


## Haelnak

> Clairement le principe c'est de la daube.
> Par contre Gautoz qui s'offusque en mode "oui vu les mails aux clients ils doivent vraiment parler comme de la merde aux employés"...JE vois pas trop le rapport...Des jeux qui parlent teubé aux clients ou ont un marketing de merde y'en a pas que chez Ubi, et on ne se pose pas la question du traitement des employés dans ces sociétés...


Je suis Gautoz sur Twitter et, encore plus depuis qu’il n’est plus chez GK, le personnage prend clairement une posture dont il sait qu’elle fera plaisir à ceux qui aiment beaucoup ce qu’il fait.
Là c’est Ubi et son mail déjà vu souvent ailleurs (gacha, free2play, etc. Mais aussi sur des plateformes comme Uber voire certains forums de développeurs réputés) qui sont pointés du doigt.
Et il y a quelques jours il en a rajouté une énième couche sur Cyberpunk 2077 suite au report du patch « next gen ».
On a peu la même chose avec Exserv qui a beaucoup craché  sur le jeu de CDP à cause des godes partout (le placeholder volontaire patché pour la sortie) ou de la représentation de la femme dans le jeu mais qui va, dans la foulée, encenser des JRPG (à bonne réputation) au chara-design douteux en occultant totalement ce point.

Après je comprends qu’en tant qu’indépendant, il doivent s’assurer un revenu et un public, mais quand je lis certains fans affirmer qu’au moins ils peuvent dire absolument ce qu’ils pensent, ça me fait un peu sourire. Ils suivent le mouvement à la mode, souvent, comme un JV.com, mais de façon un peu plus maligne.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Cela devient de plus en plus difficile de croire à la sincérité de qui que ce soit, journaliste y compris.Entre les éditorialistes et les amuseurs de foire je suis blasé.Du coup je me dis que dans un sens les reviews d'utilisateur, même si elles ne sont pas toujours fiables, ne sont pas forcément une mauvaise solution(quand elles ne sont pas des trolls, des reviews partisanes, ou conçues minutieusement pour être upvotées).

----------


## Spawn

> 


 :Bave:

----------


## makiayoyo

> Je me rappelle avoir lu des articles sur le "Sony check" -en gros, depuis que le siège social de Sony est passé (?) aux states, ils sont devenus plus sévères avec la censure sur Playstation, sans pour autant établir de règles claires en la matière, ce qui aurait poussé nombre de petits studios à migrer vers Nintendo pour avoir moins de mauvaises surprises.


Il restent encore assez souples pour ne pas allez dégager ce qui était déjà là, mais des jeux comme le gerbant "Gal Gun returns" se sont vu fermer les portes des stores consoles chez MS et playstation, à l'exception de celui de Nintendo...

----------


## Azerty

> Cela devient de plus en plus difficile de croire à la sincérité de qui que ce soit, journaliste y compris.Entre les éditorialistes et les amuseurs de foire je suis blasé.Du coup je me dis que dans un sens les reviews d'utilisateur, même si elles ne sont pas toujours fiables, ne sont pas forcément une mauvaise solution(quand elles ne sont pas des trolls, des reviews partisanes, ou conçues minutieusement pour être upvotées).


Il y a pas 36 solutions, tu blindes tes contactes steam de canards/connaissances internet dont tu as appris à connaitre les gouts au fil des années. Avec un minimum de curation, tu auras des retours plus informatifs que 98% des tests de noel malware  ::rolleyes::  .

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y a pas 36 solutions, tu blindes tes contactes steam de canards/connaissances internet dont tu as appris à connaitre les gouts au fil des années. Avec un minimum de curation, tu auras des retours plus informatifs que 98% des tests de noel malware  .


This. Perso je ne regarde même plus les trailers ni ne lit les tests, je ne me fie plus qu'aux avis de certains canards.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il restent encore assez souples pour ne pas allez dégager ce qui était déjà là, mais des jeux comme le gerbant "Gal Gun returns" se sont vu fermer les portes des stores consoles chez MS et playstation, à l'exception de celui de Nintendo...


Ca c'est question de bon goût  ::ninja::

----------


## makiayoyo

> Ca c'est question de bon goût


Déconne pas, même avec le  ::ninja::  je suis à ça de plonger  :^_^: 




> Cela devient de plus en plus difficile de croire à la sincérité de qui que ce soit





> Je suis Gautoz sur Twitter et, encore plus depuis qu’il n’est plus chez GK, le personnage prend clairement une posture dont il sait qu’elle fera plaisir à ceux qui aiment beaucoup ce qu’il fait.


J'aime le format de la matinale et le soin apporté à la présentation mais ça sonne quand même faux par moment ou en tout cas forcé, je mets ça sur le compte de l'absence de spontanéité

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Google Stadia* teste les démos limitées dans le temps, avec en premier Hello Engineer, la suite du bonjour au voisin, limité à 30 minutes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/google-stadi...limited-demos/

Si vous jouez à *Destiny 2*, n'alt-tabez pas en PvP, ça vous fera bannir à cause d'un gli tch qui permet d'obtenir des quantités d'orbes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/psa-alt-tabb...major-exploit/

Le compositeur *Shôji Meguro* (Maken X, Catherine, Trauma Center, du Personna et du Shin Megami Tensei en-veux-tu-en-voilà) a quitté Atlus le mois dernier pour devenir indépendant. Il continuera de travailler pour Atlus mais ce nouveau statut lui permet de travailler sur d'autres projets :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050844055.html

Où ça parle des options de personnalisation de *Jurassic World Evolution 2*, qui sort le 9 Novembre sur PC et toutes consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050844077.html




Ça se passe toujours bien pour *New World* sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844071.html

Une roadmap pour le FPS *Severed Steel* :

https://nofrag.com/severed-steel-dev...futur-contenu/





Mise à jour 14.2 pour *PlayerUnknown’s Battlegrounds* avec des poulets et des mortiers :

https://nofrag.com/la-mise-a-jour-14...uit-un-poulet/

Où Daniel Mullins, le développeur d'*Inscryption*, parle de son jeu de cartes et d'horreur :

https://gamerant.com/inscryption-dev...-storytelling/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais sans vraiment de surprise, le jeu de catch *WWE 2K22*, qui sort en Mars 2022, comprendra des microtransactions dans le style NBA 2K :

https://gamerant.com/wwe-2k22-microtransactions/





*Final Fantasy XIV* étend sa lutte contre l'échange gold contre vrai argent réel de la réalité véritable au système de recrutement de groupe :

https://www.destructoid.com/final-fa...ing-than-ever/

https://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodes...ca93e6cb552c29

*Prime Gaming* va donner plein de trucs en rapport avec League Of Legends ce mois-ci :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-prime...giveaway-ever/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le nouveau projet d'*Ubisoft Stockholm* serait un jeu d'action science-fictionnelle :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ubisoft-s...i-action-game/

*War Child UK* a annoncé des événements en streaming et des ventes de jeux vidéo pour aider les enfants qui subissent les effets de la guerre. Ça dure jusqu'au 28 Novembre et Football Manager 2022 participe :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-game-action/

Le *Kalof annuel* prendra entre 30 et 50% moins de place sur votre disque dur que les précédents (qui bouffaient 200 Go minimum) , grâce à sa nouvelle "technologie de streaming de textures à la demande" :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...to-50-percent/

XBox prépare sa nouvelle console pour 2042 :




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (les dataminers SteamDB, donc plutôt bien informés), il se pourrait bien que *Sackboy: A Big Adventure* pointe bientôt le bout de son nez sur Steam, encore plus ou moins en accord avec les fuites de GeForce :

https://www.thegamer.com/sackboy-com...eamdb-listing/

*Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy* a culminé à environ 10.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam jour 1, bien en-dessous de Marvel's Avengers ... Comment dire ... Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/guardians-o...players-steam/

Et en même temps, le jeu semble tout pété sur les cartes Nvidia à processeurs Maxwell, mais aussi si vous utilisez les derniers drivers d'AMD :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/marve...atest-drivers/

Le jeu des illusions d'optique *Superliminal* aura droit à un mode multijoueur expérimental le 5 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/superlimina...de-november-5/




*Clash Royale* augmente les niveaux maximaux des joueurs et des cartes :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...e-are-live-now

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, de nouveaux jeux *Sly Raccoon et inFamous* seraient en développement pour sortir sur PS5 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14812...a-concerne.htm

La mise à jour Operation Motherland pour *Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Breakpoint* sera disponible le 2 Novembre et rajoutera des trucs :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/tom-c...ession-system/




Le premier DLC gratuit pour *Chernobylite*, nommé Monster hunt, est sorti, avec nouveaux trucs à tuer et une nouvelle quête secondaire :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/chern...es-side-quest/




Le jeu d'action free-to-play *Mobile Suit Gundam: Battle Operation 2* a été évalué pour PC en Corée du Sud :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/mobi...or-pc-in-korea

1 millions de vente pour le jeu de baston *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/demo...op-one-million

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de simulation-survie port-apo *Surviving the Aftermath* sortira d'accès anticipé le 16 Novembre et sortira sur PC, et les consoles d'ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/surv...es-november-16




Le jeu de survie *Beyond Contact*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, prévoit une sortie sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, et a une jolie roadmap :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/beyo...4-and-xbox-one






*Lightyear Frontier* est un stardew-valley-like dans un mécha et sur une autre planète, qui doit sortir un de ces jours sur PC et XBox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lig...mecha-tracteur




Intel a annoncé ses *CPU Alder Lake de 12ème génération* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/int...price-features

6 millions de joueurs pour *Back 4 Blood*, qui se débrouille donc bien mieux que le jeu Alien dont j'ai déjà oublié le nom :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...illion-players





Le remaster de *Final Fantasy 5* sortira le 10 Novembre sur Steam et téléphones portables :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...le-in-november

Le Pokémon GO avec des pikmins *Pikmin Bloom* est sorti aujourd'hui sur téléphones portables :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lle-48035.html




Où ça continue de parler de narrative design dans les jeux vidéo :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-not-just-lore

Les scalpeurs scalpent n'importe quoi, même les masques respiratoires à RGB :

https://gamerant.com/razer-zephyr-ma...rice-listings/

Du 3ème trimestre 2020 au 2ème trimestre 2021, les joueurs ont dépensé presque un milliard de dollars sur les applications de casino en ligne des sociétés Liftoff et GameRefinery :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/27/r...ring-pandemic/

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas fan de Firefox de mon côté. Du coup j’utilise Brave sur PC, Safari sur smartphone (Brave auparavant), et le navigateur de Mozilla au taf parce que pas le choix.


Je suppose que tu as un iPhone du coup sache que peu importe le navigateur que tu choisis, ce sera toujours Safari qui sera utilisé. Le choix de navigateur n’est guère qu’une question de skins. Ça sert pas à grand chose de se prendre la tête  ::P: 




> Après je comprends qu’en tant qu’indépendant, il doivent s’assurer un revenu et un public, mais quand je lis certains fans affirmer qu’au moins ils peuvent dire absolument ce qu’ils pensent, ça me fait un peu sourire. Ils suivent le mouvement à la mode, souvent, comme un JV.com, mais de façon un peu plus maligne.


Après ça peut être inconscient aussi, c’est pas forcément de la manipulation. Quand tu fréquentes un groupe de personnes régulièrement ils vont t’influencer.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Warner Bros Multiversus* se précise alors que la compagnie a claim une image sur Twitter montrant un écran de sélection de personnages :

https://www.thegamer.com/multiversus...ghters-roster/

Un nouveau rôle a été annoncé pour *Among Us* pour la prochaine mise à jour : Le changeforme, qui peut prendre l'apparence d'un crewmate encore vivant :

https://www.thegamer.com/among-us-shapeshifter-role/





Le DLC gratuit The Isle of Bigsnax pour le jeu à bras-saucisses ou cupcakes *Bugsnax* sera déployé début 2022. Le jeu doit aussi sortir sur Steam quelque part en 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/bugsnax-the...snax-free-dlc/

Au niveau du streaming, Twitch domine toujours largement mais Facebook Gaming passe devant Youtube Gaming au niveau des heures visionnées :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fa.../1100-6497446/





Les jeux du *PlayStation Plus* de Novembre seront :




> Knockout City (PS5 / PS4)
>     The Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners (PSVR)
>     First Class Trouble (PS5 / PS4)
>     Kingdom of Amalur: Re-Reckoning (PS4)


https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...evealed-early/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, XBox aurait en développement le jeu d'Action *Project Belfry*, un projet pas encore annoncé :

https://gamerant.com/project-belfry-...-details-leak/





Un événement Baby Shark sur *PUBG Mobile* ... :





L'événement d'Halloween de *Rust* vous permet de construire votre monstre de Frankenstein à partir de morceaux de momies et d'épouvantails que vous tuez pour votre survie dans ce monde de brutes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rust-will-le...for-halloween/

Selon Amazon Games, la quantité de monnaie créée sur *New World* est plus importante que la quantité de monnaie dépensée par les joueurs pour le moment. Y a un truc qui va pas avec l'économie déflationniste constatée ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amazon-says-...t-fine-thanks/

Mais bon, ça va bien avec l'idée de l'économie d'Amazon, certains joueurs commencent à poser des tantes où ils peuvent pour éviter de payer les taxes de propriétés, vu le manque de monnaie :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-camp-town-homeless/

Le système d'invasions de territoire est aussi critiqué. En gros, vous défendez votre campement avec les upgrades qui vont ont couté bien cher contre 8 vagues successives d'ennemis PNJ. Et vous perdez une partie de vos upgrades chèrement payés quand vous laissez passer une seule vague. Donc évidemment, ça ne pousse pas à aller chercher les gros upgrades qui coutent bien cher ou à lancer des invasions :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-invas...es-punishment/

Un moteur de recherche a été développé pour abandonware-magazines.org, pour par exemple aller chercher des tests de jeux d'avant Canard PC :





1 million de dollars pour la campagne Kickstarter d'un jeu de plateau *Resident Evil* :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-b...ter-1-million/

Et pour ceux qui ne savent pas, voilà le State Of Play :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ay-live-report

----------


## hommedumatch

> Le roguelite *The Unliving* repousse sa sortie en accès anticipé au premier trimestre 2022. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam


Ce jeu me tente bien. Il a l'air dans la même veine que la série de jeux Overlord. Botter le cul aux gentils.

----------


## KOUB

Secondes sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Vicarious Visions*, après sa fusion avec Blizzard, va se fondre complétement dans la compagnie et perdre son nom. Au moins, ils ne font pas du Kalof :

https://www.polygon.com/22749644/vic...io-name-change

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Snoop Dogg), Dr. Dre produirait de la musique pour un prochain GTA :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...to-snoop-dogg/

Voilà, c'était ça ! *Aliens: Fireteam Elite*, avec un pic actuel à 500 joueurs simultanés sur Steam, a une roadmap pour sa première année ... pour "rajouter plus de plaisir" au jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/aliens-firet...gling-shooter/



Riot Games a investi dans *Notorious Studios*, le studio de développement créé par des anciens de World of Warcraft, qui travaille d'ailleurs sur un RPG :

https://www.pcgamer.com/riot-backs-n...e-of-the-game/

Les 29 compagnies de jeux à arnaque NFT qui se plaignaient que Valve ne voulait pas prendre part à l'arnaque, lancent une pétition pour être autorisés sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nft-develope...es-from-steam/

*King of Fighters 15* commencera une bêta ouverte sur PlayStation du 19 au 22 Novembre. Le jeu sortira aussi sur PC et XBox le 17 Février 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...olores-trailer




Le jeu des jumpscares *Five Nights at Freddy’s: Security Breach* sortira le 16 Décembre sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/five...es-december-16




Le jeu narratif en 5 parties *We Are OFK* sortira sur PlayStation et PC quelque part en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/epis...5-ps4-versions




*Star Ocean: The Divine Force* a été annoncé sur PC et sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch pour 2022. Pleins d'infos supplémentaires dans l'article :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/star...box-one-and-pc




Le Mario-Kart-like *KartRider Drift* sortira sur PS4 en plus des versions XBox et PC. Une bêta fermée commencera le 8 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/kart...ins-december-8

----------


## KOUB

Et finalement une nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *Little Devil Inside*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC et PlayStation avant une sortie sur Switch et XBox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/litt...7-2021-trailer

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Merci KOUB. Toujours au top.

Y a des DA magnifiques sur cette page.

----------


## Bibik

C'était top de revoir le logo Tri-Ace et un nouveau Star Ocean après tant d'années...

... Jusqu'à voir le chara design bloqué en 2009.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Les 29 compagnies de jeux à arnaque NFT qui se plaignaient que Valve ne voulait pas prendre part à l'arnaque, lancent une pétition pour être autorisés sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/nft-develope...es-from-steam/


On peut lancer une pétition pour qu'ils aillent se faire foutre ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais bon, ça va bien avec l'idée de l'économie d'Amazon, certains joueurs commencent à poser des tantes où ils peuvent pour éviter de payer les taxes de propriétés, vu le manque de monnaie :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-camp-town-homeless/


Pas étonnant pour jeu venant du pays de l'oncle Sam.

----------


## Maximelene

Je sais pas si c'est cool pour les joueurs, mais l'économie de New World est en tout cas assez fun à regarder de l'extérieur. Ça me fait un peu penser à EVE : j'ai pas trop envie d'y (re)jouer, mais j'aime beaucoup regarder.  ::P:

----------


## Kriegor

> C'était top de revoir le logo Tri-Ace et un nouveau Star Ocean après tant d'années...
> 
> ... Jusqu'à voir le chara design bloqué en 2009.


Ces gamins en porcelaine, ça fait presque partie de l'identité de la série. J'ai hâte de voir comment leur nouveau système de combat se mesurera au dernier Tales of.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Et finalement une nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *Little Devil Inside*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC et PlayStation avant une sortie sur Switch et XBox :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/litt...7-2021-trailer
> 
> https://youtu.be/QFdoqcJEi8o


Trop fort. Un jeu que j'ai backé en 2015 et qui devait sortir, entre autres, sur WiiU n'est toujours pas sorti et devient une exclu PS5.
Oui, parce qu'il n'y a pas encore de date sur PC et autres, les devs ont bien précisé que ça sortirait à une date indéfinie sur les autres plate-formes.

----------


## pipoop

J'ai envie d'avoir envie de ce jeu mais tous ces bouts de gameplay je vois pas comment l'intégrer en un ensemble cohérent et agréable.
A moins que l'ensemble du jeu ne soit qu'un petit ensemble de scénette

----------


## Aza

> This. Perso je ne regarde même plus les trailers ni ne lit les tests, je ne me fie plus qu'aux avis de certains canards.


Tout pareil. Entre les opé-spé, les gars sponsos par des revendeurs de clés, les sites internet qui n'osent jamais vexer les AAA etc... Je ne me fie quasiment plus qu'aux avis de mes potes, amis Steam/discord, forums.

----------


## Higgins

Moi pour choisir mes jeux, je me fie à Jésus.
Et il y en a quelques uns ici qui devraient faire pareil.  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

> Tout pareil. Entre les opé-spé, les gars sponsos par des revendeurs de clés, les sites internet qui n'osent jamais vexer les AAA etc... Je ne me fie quasiment plus qu'aux avis de mes potes, amis Steam/discord, forums.


Topic des jeux en cours.
Topic des jeux finis.
Topic des jeux abandonnés.



Et "parfois" le topic des niouzes  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> Topic des jeux en cours.
> Topic des jeux finis.
> Topic des jeux abandonnés.
> 
> https://p4.storage.canalblog.com/49/...2/73462236.jpg
> 
> Et "parfois" le topic des niouzes


Oui + toi sur Steam qui me vend trop bien les jeux, au damn de mon compte en banque <3

----------


## makiayoyo

> Trop fort. Un jeu que j'ai backé en 2015 et qui devait sortir, entre autres, sur WiiU n'est toujours pas sorti et devient une exclu PS5.
> Oui, parce qu'il n'y a pas encore de date sur PC et autres, les devs ont bien précisé que ça sortirait à une date indéfinie sur les autres plate-formes.


Y a pas de date ni pour la PS5, ni PS4 ni PC. Ou plutot si mais c'est 2022 pour tout le monde et la sortie  PC est pas supposée être décalée, c'est juste que les trailers PS n'en parlent pas c'tout... pas lieu de s'inquiéter (sauf si tu l'attends encore sur wiiU)

----------


## Haelnak

> Je suppose que tu as un iPhone du coup sache que peu importe le navigateur que tu choisis, ce sera toujours Safari qui sera utilisé. Le choix de navigateur n’est guère qu’une question de skins. Ça sert pas à grand chose de se prendre la tête 
> (…)


Yep mais j’étais sous Android + Brave avant ça (il y a encore moins de deux mois) et je le trouvais plus réactif que les autres avec un bloqueur de pubs natif pas mauvais du tout.  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

Tribeca Enterprises et Epic Games lance un programme de formation pour apprendre à faire des films sous Unreal Engine :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/28/e...-engine-films/

Le jeu d'aventures narratif *The Heroes Around Me* est actuellement en développement sur PC (Steam) :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/her...oise-annees-90




Le jeu d'horreur *Happy Game* sort aujourd'hui sur PC et Switch. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hap...-fait-lhorreur

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1206060/Happy_Game/

Où les développeurs du jeu d'horreur *Dap*, dont un prologue est disponible gratuitement sur Steam, discutent de leur jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/art/cr...g-world-of-dap

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Dap_Prologue/

Embracer investit dans *Goose Byte*, un nouveau studio montréalais créé par des anciens d'Ubisoft :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/job-n...io-goose-byte/

Six, (OUI, SIX !) nouveaux screenshots pour *Elden Ring*, qui doit toujours sortir le 25 Février 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...or-elden-ring/

L'action-RPG *The Legend of Nayuta: Boundless Trails* sortira sur Steam le 11 Décembre au Japon. Une version en anglais est prévue pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...er-11-in-japan




La sortie du RPG des premiers pokémons de contrebande *Digimon Survive* est décalée à un jour en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/digi...elayed-to-2022

Des informations sur *Dynasty Warriors 9 Empires* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/dyna...and-photo-mode

Un making-of sur la musique du *Kalof annuel* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14820...-making-of.htm




*Diablo Immortal* continue d'avancer avec une nouvelle bêta fermée et l'ajout du nécromancien :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...iablo-immortal




L'action RPG à l'isométrique *Weird West* sortira le 11 Janvier sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...c-this-january




La mise à jour 1.11 pour *Kena: Bridge Of Spirits* a été déployée et inclut ... des chapeaux-citrouilles pour Halloween ! :

https://www.thegamer.com/kena-bridge...ts-new-update/



Pour les 25 ans de *Tomb Raider*, une exposition dans un musée aux Pays-Bas, et une "expérience immersive" à Londres l'année prochaine. Et des soldes sur les jeux, évidemment :

https://www.thegamer.com/tomb-raider...5-anniversary/
https://www.thegamer.com/tomb-raider...h-anniversary/

Une mise à jour a été déployée aujourd'hui pour le FPS en boucle temporelle *Lemnis Gate*, améliorant diverses trucs mais en particulier l’accessibilité :

https://www.thegamer.com/lemnis-gate...accessibility/

*PlayStation* révèle avoir augmenté son nombre de salariés de 20% la dernière année fiscale et prévoit "d'investir agressivement" dans les studios de développement. Attention quand même, Microsoft a beaucoup plus d'argent :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sively-invest/

Le *US Copyright Office* a exonéré les lois du copyright pour permettre de ... réparer les lecteurs optiques des consoles soi-même, mais aussi de faire des diagnostics, de la maintenance et des réparations sur certains appareils :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ptical-drives/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Y a pas de date ni pour la PS5, ni PS4 ni PC. Ou plutot si mais c'est 2022 pour tout le monde et la sortie  PC est pas supposée être décalée, c'est juste que les trailers PS n'en parlent pas c'tout... pas lieu de s'inquiéter (sauf si tu l'attends encore sur wiiU)


Les dévs ont dit eux-mêmes que le jeu serait une exclue temporaire PS5 et que toutes les autres plateformes viendraient après. Moi je ne m'inquiète plus, depuis le temps...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai envie d'avoir envie de ce jeu mais tous ces bouts de gameplay je vois pas comment l'intégrer en un ensemble cohérent et agréable.
> A moins que l'ensemble du jeu ne soit qu'un petit ensemble de scénette


Ah tiens, j'ai le même ressenti. A chaque nouvelle bande-annonce (le peu qu'il y en a) j'ai l'impression de voir un jeu différent avec simplement les mêmes personnages.

----------


## Vroum

> Les dévs ont dit eux-mêmes que le jeu serait une exclue temporaire PS5 et que toutes les autres plateformes viendraient après. Moi je ne m'inquiète plus, depuis le temps...


Dans ce lien ils précisent bien "exclue console" et "we will do our very best to release for PC at the same time as PS5".

----------


## makiayoyo

> Les dévs ont dit eux-mêmes que le jeu serait une exclue temporaire PS5 et que toutes les autres plateformes viendraient après. Moi je ne m'inquiète plus, depuis le temps...


un de nous deux est pas encore bien à l'aise avec l'anglais, je dis pas que c'est toi mais...  :^_^:  




> We have also received direct inquiries where many of you are confused about how this affects the release for PC. *This move DOES NOT affect our plans to release for PC* and *we will do our very best to release for PC at the same time as PS5*.
> 
> So to clarify, a *release for PS5/PS4 and PC is our top priority* with other console platforms to follow after the exclusivity period expires.

----------


## KOUB

La suite,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *KAlof de l'année prochaine* inclura encore le SBMM, le "matchmaking basé sur le skill", histoire d'avoir des parties compétitives, et que les joueurs n'aiment pas :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-mo...arfare-2-sbmm/

La mise à jour 1.0.4 de *New World* offre 2.000 pièces d'or à chaque joueur, histoire de s'excuser des bugs qui émaillent le jeu. Mais pas pour le système économique qui va très bien, ils ont dit :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-updat...gy-bonus-gold/

*Alan Wake’s American Nightmare* n'est pas arrivé aujourd'hui sur le Game Pass PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/alan-wake...e-pass-442083/





Le jeu d'action-aventure *Blue Fire* reçoit la mise à jour Balance of Justice sur PC, et plus tard sur consoles. Avec un tas de trucs divers :

https://noisypixel.net/blue-fire-bal...es-difficulty/

1.5 millions de copies vendues pour *Tales Of Arise* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/28/t...old-milestone/

*Facebook* présente des applications VR pour son metaverse :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/28/f...-to-metaverse/

Plus intéressant, *Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas* a été annoncé pour Oculus Quest 2 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/28/g...culus-quest-2/

*Ubisoft* atteint ses prévisions budgétaires grâce à Far Cry 6 et Assassin's Creed Valhalla :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/28/u...d-and-far-cry/

*Far Cry 6* qui cumule 25% plus de temps de jeu que Far Cry 5 sur la même durée après la sortie. Notez l'absence de communication sur le nombre de copies vendues :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/28/f...han-far-cry-5/

*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* est aussi le deuxième jeu ayant généré le plus de profits pour Ubisoft :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nerating-game/

Nouveau clip du faux groupe de eague of Legends, *Imagine Dragons* :

https://www.polygon.com/22744914/ima...ne-music-video




Le très original RPG *Sacred Fire* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam depuis le 18 Octobre, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sacred-fire-...cess-on-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Playing_Game/




Sony présente le label *PlayStation PC*. Toujours pas de nouvelles de Bloodborne sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sony-creates...lishing-label/

*Vampire Jam* est une game-jam commençant le 31 Octobre et finissant le 30 Novembre, pour des jeux dans l'univers de Vampire: The Masquerade. Le gagnant verra son jeu édité sur Steam ... Le jeu sera gratuit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-next-vam...s-vampire-jam/

Analyse des achievements de *New World*, où l'on apprend que seuls 8% des joueurs ont atteint le niveau maximal :

https://www.pcgamer.com/8-of-new-wor...t-amazons-mmo/

Le jeu d'aventures narratif *The Heroes Around Me* a été annoncé sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/her...oise-annees-90




Le jeu d'horreur *Happy Game* est sorti sur PC et Switch. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hap...-fait-lhorreur

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1206060/Happy_Game/

*Thunderful Games* présentera des trucs le 10 Novembre :

Le jeu d'enquête épisodique *DYSCHRONIA: Chronos Alternate* a été annoncé sur Oculus Quest 2 et SteamVR. Le premier épisode sortira au Printemps 2022 et une version complète est prévue pour Switch en Hiver :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/dysc...in-winter-2022




La streameuse Pokimane a co-fondé *RTS*, une firme de consultants pour les équipes esports et les créateurs de contenu :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokimane-co...ator-firm-rts/

Les jeux offerts aux abonnés *Prime Gaming* pour le mois de Novembre :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pr.../1100-6497457/




> Dragon Age Inquisition
>     Control Ultimate Edition
>     Rise of the Tomb Raider
>     Rogue Heroes
>     Liberated
>     Puzzle Agent 2
>     Demon Hunter 2: New Chapter
>     Brakes Are For Losers
>     Secret Files: Sam Peters


Bande-annonce pour le FPS *Bright Memory Infinite* qui sort le 11 Novembre sur PC. Le jeu sera gratuit pour les possesseurs de Bright Memory :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/brig.../2300-6456573/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour la collection Resident Evil sur *Dead By Daylight* :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/dead.../2300-6456581/




Nouvelle vidéo de gameplay pour *Battlefield 2042*, qui sort toujours le 19 Novembre, qui présente 3 cartes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...at-3-new-maps/




Ubisoft retarde les sorties du remake *Prince of Persia: Sands of Time* et du free-to-play *The Division Heartland* à la prochaine année fiscale, donc avant le 31 Mars 2023 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...f-time-remake/

Le jeu en ligne *Assassin’s Creed Infinity*, futur de la série, ne sera pas un free-to-play ... On leur a parlé de Marvel's Avengers ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...has-confirmed/

Pour les 25 ans de la série Tomb Raider (et 85 millions de jeux vendus), Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light et Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris ont été annoncé sur Switch pour 2022. Il y a aussi une vidéo célébration pour les doubleuses. Quand on sait comment se passait le développement des jeux au départ, on comprend que les développeurs initiaux n'aient pas été invités à parler :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tomb-raid...s-celebrating/
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050844141.html




Présentation des capacités du nouveau personnage d'*Apex Legends*, Ash :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383513.html




Sony a écoulé 3.3 millions de *PS5* pendant le dernier trimestre fiscal, pour un total de 13.4 millions :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050844103.html

5 millions de copies vendues pour *Resident Evil Village* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050844109.html

J'imagine la discussion dans les bureaux d'*Activision-Blizzard* :

- Bon alors, les gars, qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire pour notre réputation maintenant ? Avec les histoires de harcélement et de sexisme, on touche le fond.
- Ben, Bobby, on pourrait s'attaquer à la deuxième chose que les gens haïssent à propos de nous ...
- Faire autre chose que des Kalof répétitifs ? Avec une campagne originale ? Faire autre chose que des Kalofs ? Sortir un nouveau Starcraft ? Un nouveau Warcraft ?
- Non Bobby ... Ton salaire ...
- Keuha ? 
- Voilà, on réduit ton salaire et on supprime tes stocks-options jusqu'à ce que le problème du harcélement et du sexisme soit réglé. Et tu touches le salaire minimum.
- Mais ... Mais ... Mais ...
- T'inquiètes, t'as du café gratuit et c'est pas comme si tu t'étais pas bien gavé pendant les dernières années non plus ...
- ...
- Et oublie pas de sourire et de dire que c'est ton idée, hein. Bienvenue dans la classe moyenne.

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-c...oing-lawsuits/
https://kotaku.com/bobby-kotick-take...ion-1847953970

Sinon, trêve de plaisanteries, *Bobby Kotick* a aussi annoncé des trucs utiles : Tolérance zéro pour le harcélement, Augmentation de 50% du nombre de femmes et de transgenres parmi les employés, Fin de l'arbitrage obligatoire (ça, c'est bien), ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...ick-statement/
https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...onduct-lawsuit

Bonjour, monsieur B. Sachez que Square-Enix n'a rien contre le role-play à tendances érotiques dans *Final Fantasy XIV*, du moment que ce n'est pas en public :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...rivate-please/

Dossier de Gamekult sur le procès en diffamation de *Quantic Dream* contre Mediapart et Le Monde :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/q...050844029.html

Sans vraiment de surprise *Tim Sweeney* est contre la taxe pour les milliardaires, actuellement en discussions au Congrès US. Ça fait un point commun entre Epic et Apple, non ? :

https://kotaku.com/fornite-boss-slam...-fu-1847955572

----------


## Silver

Activision-Blizzard : "50% increase on women and non-binary people in the workforce".

En gros, s'ils ont 100 hommes, 4 femmes et 2 non-binaires, ils prévoient d'en avoir respectivement 100, 6 et 3.  :^_^: 

Tout ça pour dire qu'ils donnent un chiffre très flou faisant office d'effet d'annonce.

----------


## Megiddo

Merci pour le niouzes!  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Activision-Blizzard : "50% increase on women and non-binary people in the workforce".
> 
> En gros, s'ils ont 100 hommes, 4 femmes et 2 non-binaires, ils prévoient d'en avoir respectivement 100, 6 et 3. 
> 
> Tout ça pour dire qu'ils donnent un chiffre très flou faisant office d'effet d'annonce.


Je dois commencer à être un vieux con mais un communiqué qui indique que la boite va réserver plus de postes pour les "non binaires", ça me laisse rêveur.

----------


## jilbi

.... des gens en base 10 ?  ::unsure::  En Hexa peut être ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Événement d'Halloween sur *Vermintide 2* :

https://www.polygon.com/22751154/ver...-marks-rewards




*Far Cry 6* est ... heu ... bof. Mais par contre les options d’accessibilité semblent déchirer grave :

https://www.polygon.com/22748526/far...ries-x-ps5-ps4

Un jeu *UFO Robot Grendizer* (Goldorak dans la langue de Bernard Ménez) a été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/ufo-...nd-screenshots




Séance de questions-réponses avec le développeur de *Choo Choo Charles*, dont le trailer a fait le buzz comme on dit :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/choo.../2300-6456590/




On continue dans le drama de la streameuse *Valkyrae* et de sa gamme de produits de beauté qui pue l'arnaque. Sont mignons et innocents, les streameurs à croire qu'une grosse marque ne peut investir que dans des produits de qualité ...

https://gamerant.com/atrioc-valkyrae...ord-chat-leak/

Le simulateur de pêche de compétiton *Bassmaster Fishing 2022* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/bassmaste...nsoles-442099/




Présentation de la carte Elmcreek, qui sent bon les États-Unis, pour *Farming Simulator 22* :

https://www.actugaming.net/farming-s...hismes-442137/




Une série animée *Tomb Raider* est en préparation sur Netflix :

https://noisypixel.net/tomb-raider-a...e-tomb-raider/

250.000 copies vendues sur PC pour le jeu de cartes *Inscryption*, sorti il y a 9 jours :

https://noisypixel.net/inscryption-s...lades-trailer/

La 23ème mise à jour de *Mordhau*, l'autre Chivalry, a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/mordhau-nouvelle-...-et-halloween/

*Age Of Empires IV* fait 218 Go. C'est que ça prend de la place les documentaires sur les trébuchets :

----------


## KOUB

Le mini-set United in Stormwind Deadmines pour *Hearthstone* sera disponible le 2 Novembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hearthstones...rrots-with-it/




*Facebook* a aussi annoncé aujourd'hui qu'il ne faudrait bientôt plus avoir un compte Facebook pour pouvoir utiliser un casque Oculus Quest VR :

https://www.pcgamer.com/oculus-quest...n-requirement/

*Facebook* devient Meta, de la même façon que Google est devenu Alphabet. Des gens sont payés beaucoup trop cher pour trouver ces noms, ne riez pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/facebook-new-name-meta/

Le service de diffusion en streaming *Locast* pensait qu'il pouvait chier sur les copyrights tant qu'il restait une entité non-commerciale et était gratuit. Ce n'était pas le cas, et l'entreprise va payer une amende de 32 millions de dollars en plus de cesser toutes ses activités :

https://gizmodo.com/locast-ordered-t...aga-1847959532

Et la plus grande consommation d'énergie pour miner des *bitcoins* est maintenant aux USA :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-miners-a...rgy-1847956270

*Ubisoft* explore (a investi dans une compagnie qui fait ça) l'utilisation de la blockchain et des NFT dans ses jeux ... :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-is-gettin...ift-1847959381

26 studios de développement de jeux à NFT sont vraiment très très tristes d'être interdits sur Steam et demandent gentiment à Valve de revenir dans sa décision dans une lettre ouverte .... Vas-y Gabe ! Pète-leurs les rotules et vise la carotide ! :

https://kotaku.com/26-nft-developers...r-s-1847959748

----------


## Durack

> Age Of Empires IV fait 218 Go. C'est que ça prend de la place les documentaires sur les trébuchets


J'ai raté quelque chose ?
La page steam annonce 50go ?

----------


## Silver

J'adore la justification pour pousser les NFT et blockchains dans les jeux. Si vous comprenez ce que c'est censé apporter de concret, je veux bien une explication détaillée. Ce n'est pas de l'ironie d'ailleurs.  ::P: 

Ça c'est leur version, qui explique le côté révolutionnaire en termes marketing qui vous ferait acheter même un aspirateur s'il était compatible NFT :




> Games that utilize blockchain technology and web3 token-based technologies like DAOs and NFTs can *positively enhance the user experience* of games, and create new *economic opportunities for users* and creators. Tokens, in particular, open up *vast possibilities for users* to interact, collaborate, and create *tangible digital worlds* and items that were previously impossible. These enhancements make games *more ​​decentralized, democratic*, interactive, *player focused systems*. They also present an opportunity to streamline and modernize intellectual property rights in ways that would greatly benefit both independent creators and established corporations.


Pour le coté "démocratique" des blockchains, je conseille de voir la série StartUp.  ::P:

----------


## Erkin_

> Je dois commencer à être un vieux con mais un communiqué qui indique que la boite va réserver plus de postes pour les "non binaires", ça me laisse rêveur.


« Pour confirmer votre embauche, prouvez-nous que vous êtes non binaire. »

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai raté quelque chose ?
> La page steam annonce 50go ?


Les canards qui ont le jeu parlaient de 60go environ

----------


## makiayoyo

> en recrutant des gens parce qu'ils sont non binaire pour valider des quotas dictés par des tarés sur twitter au lieu de d'abord rechercher des compétences


T'es pas sur CNEWS

----------


## Aza

> Activision-Blizzard : "50% increase on women and non-binary people in the workforce".
> 
> En gros, s'ils ont 100 hommes, 4 femmes et 2 non-binaires, ils prévoient d'en avoir respectivement 100, 6 et 3. 
> 
> Tout ça pour dire qu'ils donnent un chiffre très flou faisant office d'effet d'annonce.


Non, c'est 50% de femmes et non binaire, donc sur 100 personnes, 50 femmes ou non binaire. (si j'ai bien compris)

Recruter des gens sur le sexe ou non binarité avant de rechercher des compétences, quelle bonne idée XD

J'suis pas prêt de ré installer b.net moi.

----------


## makiayoyo

La modération vous vous êtes crevé les deux yeux dernièrement ? c'est devenu un site ou on peut gerber de la merde comme on veut ici ?

----------


## olih

> La modération vous vous êtes crevé les deux yeux dernièrement ? c'est devenu un site ou on peut gerber de la merde comme on veut ici ?


La modération, tu peux l'aider en signalant, elle n'est pas omnisciente  :tired: .

----------


## pipoop

Mais ils vont embaucher chez Blizzard ?
Parceque ça fait un moment qu'ils sont plus dans la suppression que l'ajout de personnel.
Binaire ou pas d'ailleurs

----------


## Aza

> La modération, tu peux l'aider en signalant, elle n'est pas omnisciente .


Qu'est-ce qui est à modobell franchement ? J'ai pas mal de gens en ignore list donc je ne vois pas tous les messages, mais si vous trouvez ça normal de recruter des gens sur des critères autre que leurs compétences pour faire un job, je ne vous comprends vraiment pas.

Bref, j'arrête là, pas envie de refaire un débat désagréable pour tout le monde pendant 3 pages.

Dsl si certains sont tellement fragiles que ça les a offusqués, ça n'était pas mon intention (vraiment) (et encore + désolé à ceux qui prennent le temps de nous donner toute ces news tous les jours, c'est vraiment un super taff merci, j'voulais juste vous le dire <3)

Bonne journée.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Y'a sans doute beaucoup à dire sur cette annonce dans le contexte de damage control qu'essaye de faire actiblibli ( Et comme le mentionne Erkin devoir se call out voir prouver qu'on est NB pour se faire embaucher dans une big corpo, ça pose de sérieuses questions)

Ceci étant dit, bonjour les commentaires plein de cringe sur le fil.

----------


## olih

> Qu'est-ce qui est à modobell franchement ? Si vous trouvez ça normal de recruter des gens sur des critères autre que leurs compétences pour faire un job, je ne vous comprends vraiment pas.
> 
> Bref, j'arrête là, pas envie de refaire un débat désagréable pour tout le monde pendant 3 pages.
> 
> Dsl si certains sont tellement fragiles que ça les a offusqués, ça n'était pas mon intention (vraiment) (et encore + désolé à ceux qui prennent le temps de nous donner toute ces news tous les jours, c'est vraiment un super taff merci, j'voulais juste vous le dire <3)
> 
> Bonne journée.


Je répond simplement à la personne précédente : si elle trouve des propos désobligeant, bin c'est simple, elle signale, la modération fera le tri.

----------


## LeLiquid

> on est où là ?


Sur le topic des news alors modobell si tu trouves des propos HC et arrêtes de faire chier. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Mais ils vont embaucher chez Blizzard ?
> Parceque ça fait un moment qu'ils sont plus dans la suppression que l'ajout de personnel.
> Binaire ou pas d'ailleurs


Ils ne remplacent pas le départ d'un développeur parti à la retraite sur 2.

----------


## poneyroux

> J'ai raté quelque chose ?
> La page steam annonce 50go ?


En cliquant sur le Tweet, il y a la réponse : il y a un pack de 132Go de vidéos en 4K HDR. 
Si jamais tu veux profiter à fond des cinématiques.

----------


## Baalim

> La modération vous vous êtes crevé les deux yeux dernièrement ? c'est devenu un site ou on peut gerber de la merde comme on veut ici ?


On peut savoir qui tu vises avec ton vibrant appel à la modération ?  :tired:

----------


## poneyroux

> On peut savoir qui tu vises avec ton vibrant appel à la modération ?


Probablement la personne à qui iel dit "On est pas sur CNEWS". 
Dans le doute, je t'ai aussi modobell  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Probablement la personne à qui iel dit "On est pas sur CNEWS". 
> Dans le doute, je t'ai aussi modobell


Pas con. ça fait longtemps que je n'y avais pas eu droit et je dois bien être coupable de quelque chose depuis le temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Je poste pas sur le topic pendant quelques jours et vous en faites n'importe quoi  :tired: 

J'ai modobell Baalim pour le principe, j'ai pas tout lu mais je suis sûr que c'est de sa faute  ::ninja:: 




> Pas con. ça fait longtemps que je n'y avais pas eu droit et je dois bien être coupable de quelque chose depuis le temps


Ah ben si en plus t'es volontaire  :tired:

----------


## makiayoyo

> On peut savoir qui tu vises avec ton vibrant appel à la modération ?


Non, pas ici, vu que ça va faire chier encore plus les gens qui viennent lire des news, mais si y a un souci, tu peux modobell ou MP

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Non, c'est 50% de femmes et non binaire, donc sur 100 personnes, 50 femmes ou non binaire. *(si j'ai bien compris)*


Un petit point traduction, du coup.  :X1: 

_A 50% increase_ = une augmentation de 50%. 50% de la valeur existante, c'est-à-dire que s'il y avait 50, on passe à 75... et s'il y avait 2, on passe à 3, comme l'a expliqué Silver.
Ne pas confondre avec une augmentation du ratio _à_ 50%, que l'on aurait à peu près écrit en anglais : _an increase (of the proportion of women in the total workforce) TO 50%._ Et qui aurait été une annonce totalement délirante, puisqu'elle impliquerait de recruter et/ou licencier des masses de gens d'un coup.

Je ne vais pas m'exprimer ici sur le fond, mais avoue que ça change quelque peu la lecture.  ::P:

----------


## Aza

En effet oui, merci d'avoir clarifié bro'  :;):

----------


## Durack

> En cliquant sur le Tweet, il y a la réponse : il y a un pack de 132Go de vidéos en 4K HDR. 
> Si jamais tu veux profiter à fond des cinématiques.


Ah ok , faut être motivé pour DL 132Go de vidéo....

----------


## pipoop

> Ah ok , faut être motivé pour DL 132Go de vidéo....


Ton toi adolescents se sent trahi par tes paroles ::ninja::

----------


## Spawn

> T'es pas sur CNEWS


Canard News ?  :tired:

----------


## makiayoyo

> Canard News ?


oui voilà, remets une pièce, bonne idée  ::|:

----------


## Spawn

Rooo rigole bon dieu !

----------


## Zerger

Le jeu vidéo c'est sérieux. Faut s'offusquer. Pas de rigolade!

----------


## makiayoyo

:^_^:  allez ça va

----------


## Durack

> Ton toi adolescents se sent trahi par tes paroles


 ::lol::  

:insertGifDannyGlover:

----------


## Orhin

> Nouveau clip du faux groupe de eague of Legends, *Imagine Dragons* :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22744914/ima...ne-music-video
> 
> https://youtu.be/F5tSoaJ93ac


C'est un vrai groupe *Imagine Dragons*.  ::P: 
Tu dois confondre avec KDA ou Pentakill, qui eux sont bien des groupes créés pour le jeu (mais avec des vrais artistes et de vrais albums derrière).

En tout cas ça confirme bien l'inspiration Dishonored-esque de la DA de la série à venir.




> oui voilà, remets une pièce, bonne idée


Euh faut prendre 30s le temps de respirer un peu hein.

Autant je suis d'accord que certaines remarques postées page précédentes ne sont pas très malines (euphémisme), autant là c'était juste une blague.

----------


## makiayoyo

J'ai répondu à chaud, mea culpa

----------


## Higgins

> fragiles


Je modocloche pour expression trop à droite.




> iel


Je modocloche pour vocabulaire trop à gauche.

----------


## Maximelene

Je modocloche pour centrisme éclairé.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai répondu à chaud, mea culpa


C'était pas à Spawn !?

----------


## Baalim

> Non, pas ici, vu que ça va faire chier encore plus les gens qui viennent lire des news, mais si y a un souci, tu peux modobell ou MP


Je vais autant que possible éviter de remettre une pièce dans la machine mais je trouve un peu dommageable que le modobell et/ou l'ignore list soient devenus des réflexes dès que certains se sentent en désaccord avec d'autres membres du forum.

Là, j'ai surtout vu l'expression d'opinions divergentes sur ce qui reste une pratique de discrimination positive en matière d'embauche, pas de torrents de "gerbe de merde".

----------


## Erkin_

> C'était pas à Spawn !?


Non à, Chaud, Ryu et Ken.

----------


## Jeliel

> Je vais autant que possible éviter de remettre une pièce dans la machine mais je trouve un peu dommageable que le modobell et/ou l'ignore list soient devenus des réflexes dès que certains se sentent en désaccord avec d'autres membres du forum.
> 
> Là, j'ai surtout vu l'expression d'opinions divergentes sur ce qui reste une pratique de discrimination positive en matière d'embauche, pas de torrents de "gerbe de merde".


Genre on "échange" sur des avis divergents maintenant ? Tu t'es cru en 1997 toi, olol le boomer.
Ben faut se sortir un peu les doigts pour adopter la culture américaine à plein les gars ! Donc on se concentre et on cancel bien comme il faut.

/s

NB : Ah et au fait : "cringe". Parce que ca manquait depuis quelques posts, meme si je ne sais pas comment le placer.

----------


## Higgins

Ça doit vraiment être très déplaisant de gerber de la merde.

----------


## makiayoyo

Awwww, On peuplu rien dire ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça doit vraiment être très déplaisant de gerber de la merde.


Surtout que pour la gerber, faut déjà l'avoir bouffée...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Dans ce lien ils précisent bien "exclue console" et "we will do our very best to release for PC at the same time as PS5".





> un de nous deux est pas encore bien à l'aise avec l'anglais, je dis pas que c'est toi mais...


Oh la honte, j'ai totalement lu de travers  :^_^:

----------


## makiayoyo

> Je vais autant que possible éviter de remettre une pièce dans la machine mais je trouve un peu dommageable que le modobell et/ou l'ignore list soient devenus des réflexes dès que certains se sentent en désaccord avec d'autres membres du forum.


Y a les avis divergents et y a les remarques qui peuvent mettre certaines personnes mal à l'aise... "recrutant des gens parce qu'ils sont non binaire pour valider des quotas dictés par des tarés sur twitter au lieu de d'abord rechercher des compétences" ça a des relents un peu particuliers et je suis pas non-binaire (à la limite "taré de twitter" pour ce que ça change) Juste pas envie de voir le forum devenir hostile pour un tel ou un tel. Donc, bref, modobell, vous arbitrez, tt le monde est content et on en parle plus ! :CoeurAvecLesDoigts:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Surtout que pour la gerber, faut déjà l'avoir bouffée...


Human centipede !

----------


## makiayoyo

> Oh la honte, j'ai totalement lu de travers


ça arrive  ::P:   par contre ça reste un truc de fou d'avoir fait backer ce projet par des joueurs wiiU pour finir avec une "exclus" PS5/PC

----------


## poneyroux

> ça arrive   par contre ça reste un truc de fou d'avoir fait backer ce projet par des joueurs wiiU pour finir avec une "exclus" PS5/PC


On peut se faire rembourser d'une campagne kickstarter qui, techniquement, est allée à son but ?
Parce que c'est quand même tout un concept d'acheter un jeu pour une plateforme et de ne pas pouvoir y jouer parce qu'il ne sort pas sur la plateforme.

----------


## makiayoyo

> On peut se faire rembourser d'une campagne kickstarter qui, techniquement, est allée à son but ?
> Parce que c'est quand même tout un concept d'acheter un jeu pour une plateforme et de ne pas pouvoir y jouer parce qu'il ne sort pas sur la plateforme.


Je sais pas du tout, j'imagine que les devs l'ont proposé d'eux-mêmes ici... bonne question

----------


## Baalim

> On peut se faire rembourser d'une campagne kickstarter qui, techniquement, est allée à son but ?
> Parce que c'est quand même tout un concept d'acheter un jeu pour une plateforme et de ne pas pouvoir y jouer parce qu'il ne sort pas sur la plateforme.


Bonne chance. C'est déjà suffisamment difficile d'obtenir un remboursement pour une campagne qui a été directement dans le mur.
Cela dit, il y a eu quelques exceptions notables (shenmue III, 2Dark notamment).

----------


## Baalim

Dire que je trouvais les Mii craignos.
Vivement qu'on ait tous cette dégaine en VR. 



https://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/3...g#&gid=1&pid=1

----------


## Spawn

> Dire que je trouvais les Mii craignos.
> Vivement qu'on ait tous cette dégaine en VR. 
> 
> https://img.20mn.fr/9deQxVRdR7WiXCeI...ture-video.jpg
> 
> https://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/3...g#&gid=1&pid=1


Je dois me faire vieux mais ça me fait pas fantasmer du tout, bien au contraire. Pour moi c'est de la SF et ça doit rester comme tel.

----------


## Sylla

Il parait qu'on pourra acheter des skins en NFT pour habiller son avatar, c'est vrai ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je dois me faire vieux mais ça me fait pas fantasmer du tout, bien au contraire. Pour moi c'est de la SF et ça doit rester comme tel.


J'ai dû oublier de mettre un smiley pour rendre mon propos plus limpide  ::):

----------


## Jeliel

> Y a les avis divergents et y a les remarques qui peuvent mettre certaines personnes mal à l'aise... "recrutant des gens parce qu'ils sont non binaire pour valider des quotas dictés par des tarés sur twitter au lieu de d'abord rechercher des compétences" ça a des relents un peu particuliers et je suis pas non-binaire (à la limite "taré de twitter" pour ce que ça change) Juste pas envie de voir le forum devenir hostile pour un tel ou un tel. Donc, bref, modobell, vous arbitrez, tt le monde est content et on en parle plus ! :CoeurAvecLesDoigts:


L'avantage c'est que si je suis suffisament fragile n'importe quel avis divergent peut me mettre mal à l'aise. Pratique.

"On en parle plus !". Marrant ca... Ca me rappelle... Ohh wait !!!  ::wub::

----------


## Aza

> Dire que je trouvais les Mii craignos.
> Vivement qu'on ait tous cette dégaine en VR. 
> 
> https://img.20mn.fr/9deQxVRdR7WiXCeI...ture-video.jpg
> 
> https://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/3...g#&gid=1&pid=1


ahaha c'es tellement naze xD

----------


## makiayoyo

> L'avantage c'est que si je suis suffisament fragile n'importe quel avis divergent peut me mettre mal à l'aise. Pratique.


"on peut plus rien dire"

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> On peut se faire rembourser d'une campagne kickstarter qui, techniquement, est allée à son but ?
> Parce que c'est quand même tout un concept d'acheter un jeu pour une plateforme et de ne pas pouvoir y jouer parce qu'il ne sort pas sur la plateforme.


Uniquement si les dévs le proposent. C'était arrivé avec je ne sais plus quel jeu qui était devenu une exclu Epic au lancement, les dévs ont proposé un remboursement.

----------


## Maximelene

Shenmue 3, justement cité par Baalim.  :;):

----------


## Jeliel

> "on peut plus rien dire"





> Awwww, On peuplu rien dire ?


Un peu de régularité !  :;):

----------


## Greensun97

> Surtout que pour la gerber, faut déjà l'avoir bouffée...


Ca s'appelle des vomissements fécaloïdes :X1:  (c'est pas 100% ça mais c'est presque pareil)

Sur ce, bonne soirée et bon appétit ::trollface::

----------


## SetaSensei

Les HS, ça arrive, les coups de sang aussi.

On peut faire plus de modération et ban à vue le moindre canard qui fait un post HS ou un tant soit peu agressif vu de loin derrière un pare vent un dimanche matin.
Ou vous faites ça en bonne intelligence et on vous fait confiance pour savoir vous arrêter ou revenir sur vos formulations quand il le faut, comme on l'a souvent fait.

Je pense qu'on préfèrera tous la 2eme option.

----------


## banditbandit

> Dire que je trouvais les Mii craignos Mii konos.
> Vivement qu'on ait tous cette dégaine en VR.


Yen a un il va avoir des problémes...

----------


## Ourg

> Dire que je trouvais les Mii craignos.
> Vivement qu'on ait tous cette dégaine en VR. 
> 
> https://img.20mn.fr/9deQxVRdR7WiXCeI...ture-video.jpg
> 
> https://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/3...g#&gid=1&pid=1


Vivement qu'on puisse voir le retour de ralph pootawn

----------


## Kody

Intéressant ces nouvelles sur Activision. Par contre je doute un peu du bien-fondé derrière la décision d'augmenter les quotas de femmes et personnes non-binaire parmi les nouveaux arrivants. Je vois pas vraiment ce que cela va changer à la situation actuelle, il y aura toujours autant d'harcèlement et de beauferie, sauf qu'il y aura plus de choix dans les cibles potentielles. Au final ça ressemble plus à une mesure faite comme ça pour rassurer l'opinion public au lieu d'opter pour de vrais changements tels que des stages de sensibilisation ou des RH qui font vraiment leur boulot au lieu de protéger les fautifs.

Promis c'est pas une relance de dix  ::ninja:: .

----------


## pipoop

> Dire que je trouvais les Mii craignos.
> Vivement qu'on ait tous cette dégaine en VR. 
> 
> https://img.20mn.fr/9deQxVRdR7WiXCeI...ture-video.jpg
> 
> https://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/3...g#&gid=1&pid=1


Je sais pas lequel des deux est le plus humain

----------


## Kalh

le boulot d'une RH ce n'est pas de boire des cafés?  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Non c'est de vérifier que les mots clé sont bien sur le cv

----------


## Maximelene

> des RH qui font vraiment leur boulot au lieu de protéger les fautifs.


Les RH restent des employés. Si leurs dirigeants sont le problème, ou en font partie, ils ne peuvent pas y faire grand chose.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

La mise à jour Stranger pour *Sable* rajoute un nouveau véhicule et corrige des bugs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sables-stran...-of-bug-fixes/

Un exploit du système de chat de *New World* permet de faire cracher le jeu, en envoyant du code ou des fichiers "malicieux" comme on dit ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-pl...-chat-exploit/

La nouvelle carte de *Kalof Warzone* sera déployée le 2 Décembre, et autres trucs prévus pour une nouvelle année de Kalof :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050844167.html



*Bayonetta* a 12 ans. À l'occasion, PlatinumGames offre des fonds d'écran :

https://noisypixel.net/platinumgames...ne-wallpapers/

Le jeu d'horreur-survie *Horror Story : Hallowseed* est sorti sur Steam hier :

https://nofrag.com/horror-story-hallowseed/




Un jeu d'action-aventure *AAA Marvel* est en préparation par un studio de développement dirigé par Amy Hennig (Uncharted) :

https://www.actugaming.net/skydance-...el-aaa-442253/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (de fieffés dataminers), 2 nouveaux* ports de jeux PlayStation sur PC* encore inconnus devraient bientôt être annoncés en plus de God Of War et Sackboy :

https://gamerant.com/playstation-steam-page-pc-ports/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une offre d'emploi), il semblerait que *The Pokemon Company* prépare un nouveau jeu en 3D sur PC et téléphones portables :

https://gamerant.com/the-pokemon-com...e-job-listing/

La série de jeux de combats rétro *Breakers Collection* voit sa sortie retardée à début 2022 sur PC et consoles d'ancienne génération :

https://www.destructoid.com/breakers...2-closed-beta/

*John Carmack* n'aime pas beaucoup cette histoire de metaverse :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...taverse-plans/

Où on parle de ses bateaux pleins de statues de chats dans les jeux *Ubisoft* :

https://kotaku.com/far-cry-6s-secret...sof-1847965243

Où on parle de l'époque où tout le monde croyait que tout et n'importe quoi était caché quelque part dans *GTA: San Andreas* :

https://kotaku.com/remember-when-eve...s-w-1847965080

Capcom a révélé que des DLC gratuits allaient être déployés pour *Monster Hunter Rise et Resident Evil Village* :

https://www.thegamer.com/monster-hun...lage-dlc-free/

Voici le nouveau personnage du troisième acte de la troisième saison de *Valorant*, le classe et fronçais Chamber :

https://www.thegamer.com/valorant-ch...isode-3-act-3/

Interview de Brendan Malcolm, le créateur de *Melvor Idle*, l'idle-game inspiré de RuneScape :

https://www.thegamer.com/melvor-idle-interview-jagex/

Annonce officielle de *The Dark Pictures Anthology : The Devil In Me*, le dernier chapitre de la première saison :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-dark-pi...-in-me-reveal/




Le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions où l'impôt sur le revenu est de 65%, *Roblox* offrait un événement avec Chipotle. Tous les jours depuis le 8 Octobre, les 30.000 premiers à sortir d'un labyrinthe gagnait un burrito gratuit. Il semblerait, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, que l'afflux de joueurs aujourd'hui ait fait planter les serveurs de Roblox :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/10...roblox-offline

Vlà *Project Cambria*, le projet de casque AR/VR de Meta :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/pro...e-2050503.html







Voilà le planning des DLCs annoncés pour le jeu de baston *Melty Blood: Type Lumina* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/melt...dule-announced

https://www.gematsu.com/wp-content/u...21-768x432.jpg

Bande-annonce pour *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Anniversary Edition* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/the-...erview-trailer

----------


## KOUB

*QUByte Interactive* a annoncé qu'ils allaient ressortir des jeux rétro sous le label QUByte Classics, avec en premier The Humans et The Immortal sur consoles et PC. Le tactical RPG Canon: Legends of the New Gods et le JRPG rave Battle Saga: The Legend of the Magic Warrior sont annoncés pour 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC  :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/quby...-one-switch-pc







*Sons Of The Forest* est aussi repoussé à un jour en 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/digim...lease-in-2022/

*Tencent* s'est payé un bout de la compagnie-mère de From Software :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...mpany-kadokawa

Séance de Questions-Réponses avec *Karla Zimonja* (Tacoma, Bioshock 2: Minerva’s Den) à propos de la science-fiction dans les jeux vidéo :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-karla-zimonja

Le créateur de donjons *Super Dungeon Maker* est prévu pour la fin 2021. Un prologue est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sup...njons-zelda-2d

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ning_Prologue/

Le roguelike-deckbuilder *Power Chord* doit sortir en accès anticipé sur PC avant la fin de 2021. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pow...e-surpuissante

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1724390/Power_Chord/




Les premiers jeux à tirer partie du *Xe Super Sampling* d'Intel, qui sortira en même temps que ses GPUs Arc Alchemist, seront Hitman 3 et The Riftbreaker :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hit...l-xess-support

L'édition légendaire de *Tekken 7* ne comprend que 8 des 15 personnages fourni en DLC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...dlc-characters

Ian Bell, fondateur et CEO de *Slightly Mad Studio* (Project Cars), quitte la compagnie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ft-the-company

Krafton (PUBG) s'est payé *Unknown Worlds* (Subnautica) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...unknown-worlds

*YouTube*, qui doit un peu être énervé que Facebook lui soit passé devant au niveau du streaming, va investir plus fort dans la branche et ajouter de nouvelles fonctionnalités :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/yo.../1100-6497554/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tion-to-twitch




Toutes les mises à jour et les DLC de *Cyberpunk 2077* sont repoussées à l'année prochaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...into-next-year



*Activision* s'est payé le studio de développement de jeux pour mobiles Digital Legends ... Pour faire du Kalof bien sûr ! :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/28/a...-mobile-games/

La future Smarwatch de *Facebook* a fuité :

https://gizmodo.com/facebooks-smartw...-th-1847962217

*Nintendo* a enfin découvert un jeu à NFT Mario, et fait supprimer les vidéos Youtube. Ça ne semble être qu'un début, espérons-le :

https://kotaku.com/unofficial-mario-...nin-1847964067

Une cryptomonnaie *Squid Game* a été lancée ... Et c'est évidemment une arnaque :

https://gizmodo.com/new-squid-game-c...cam-1847961584

La *Financial Action Task Force*, qui s'occupe d'enquêter sur le blanchiment d'argent ... Demande à plus de régulation des cryptomonnaies :

https://gizmodo.com/global-money-lau...ter-1847956545

PC Gamer parle de *Metaverse* et ils aiment pas beaucoup ça :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-metaverse-is-bullshit/

Le jeu de plateforme *20 Ladies* sur Switch, qui consiste à collectionner des photos de femmes nues, devient *20 Bunnies* sur PlayStation, qui consiste à collectionner des photos de lapins anthropomorphiques beaucoup plus sages :

https://gamerant.com/20-ladies-game-...acter-bunnies/

----------


## KOUB

Allez, partie supplémentaire pour les gourmands :

*Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp* doit sortir le 8 Avril selon l'eshop de Nintendo :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/10/29/a...ding-to-eshop/

L'exclusivité PS5 *Pragmata*, annoncé en 2020, continue son petit bonhomme de chemin selon Capcom :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pragmata-...s-says-capcom/

Le prochain projet d'*Unknown Worlds* (Subnautica), racheté par Krafton, doit sortir en accès anticipé en 2022 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/subnautic...ccess-in-2022/

*Nintendo* a fermé ses bureaux de Toronto et de Redwood City (Californie) :

https://kotaku.com/sources-nintendo-...ice-1847966405

Un fix est déployé pour l'exploit permettant de faire crasher *New World* en utilisant le chat :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-pl...-chat-exploit/

Mais bon, un glitch permet de stunner indéfiniment son adversaire avec un marteau, donc y a encore du boulot :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-explo...e-stun-hammer/

Bah forcément, pendant qu'Activision-Blizzard fait des trucs contre les problèmes de harcélement et de sexisme, les employés d'*Ubisoft* râlent contre l'immobilisme de leur compagnie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-work...loyee-demands/

----------


## Higgins

J'ose espérer ne pas être le seul à pouffer comme un idiot à chaque fois que je lis "QUByte".

----------


## KOUB

> J'ose espérer ne pas être le seul à pouffer comme un idiot à chaque fois que je lis "QUByte".


 ::ninja:: 

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

*Golden Eye Nintendo 64* n'est plus banni en Allemagne. Il se pourrait donc que le jeu arrive bientôt sur le "Switch Online + Expansion Pack service". Ce nom est beaucoup trop long :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-switch-online

Ça va bien pour *Age of Empires 4* avec un pic à 64.550 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-players-chart

Il y a une enquête aux USA sur l'achat par *Tencent* de Sumo Group (Sackboy: A Big Adventure) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-of-sumo-group

Des screenshots de *Multiversus*, le brawler de Warner Bros, fuitent un peu partout :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/first...e-multiversus/

Le FPS au nom de code original *Untitled FPS* a été annoncé comme un mélange de BLACK et F.E.A.R. Il y a d'autres vidéos dans l'article :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...black-f-e-a-r/




Un petit peu de gameplay pour *Project Buramato*, qui doit sortir en 2022 ou en 2023 sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/proj...eak-peek-video





C'est Mark Hamill qui présentera le showcase *Thunderful World* le 10 Novembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/mark-hamill-thunderful-world/

*Id Software* recrute pour un "action FPS iconique dont la licence dure depuis longtemps" ... :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ic-action-fps/

*Roblox* est en panne depuis 35 heures, et ce n'est donc probablement pas la faute des burritos gratuits de Chipotle. Et des parents commencent à se rendre compte de l'effet sur les enfants, principaux joueurs du machin :

https://kotaku.com/roblox-has-been-d...bly-1847969025
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ndication-why/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-are-panicking

La *PAX South* est définitivement annulée à cause du Covid, mais surtout du "manque de croissance" :

https://kotaku.com/pax-south-cancele...h-a-1847969197

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que Bluepoint Games travaille sur *Bloodborne 2* :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-2-bl...software-good/

Les produits de l'arnaque *RFLCT*, promu par la streameuse Valkyrae, ne sont plus en vente suite à l'énorme tempête de caca :

https://gamerant.com/valkyrae-rflct-store-offline-down/

Pour les 25 ans de *Tomb Raider*, Square Enix a fourni un guide pour suivre les aventures de Lara dans le bon ordre chronologique (Jeux, films, et BD) :

https://noisypixel.net/square-enix-g...s-video-games/

https://square-enix-games.com/en_GB/...ine-lara-croft

Le roguelite-FPS *Ziggurat 2* est sorti d'accès anticipé avant-hier sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/ziggurat-2-est-so...cces-anticipe/




Des mises à jour pour les rétro FPS *Dusk et Ultrakill*, ce dernier étant en accès anticipé. Et une bande-annonce pour la sortie de Dusk sur Switch, ça fait plaisir :

https://nofrag.com/ultrakill-et-dusk-se-mettent-a-jour/




La sortie du nouvel agent français de *Valorant* est repoussée de deux semaines :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383533.html

Voilà toutes les cartes du nouveau mini-set Mortemines pour *Hearthstone* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383516.html

Blizzard fait des trucs pour régler les problèmes de file d'attente pour *Diablo 2 Resurrected* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383550.html

----------


## Kody

> Des screenshots de *Multiversus*, le brawler de Warner Bros, fuitent un peu partout :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/first...e-multiversus/


Note à moi-même: ne jamais lire les commentaires de ce site. J'ai l'impression d'avoir fait un tour sur 4chan.

----------


## Sharn

Ziggurat ça peut faire le café.

----------


## Wedgge

> Le FPS au nom de code original *Untitled FPS* a été annoncé comme un mélange de BLACK et F.E.A.R. Il y a d'autres vidéos dans l'article :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...black-f-e-a-r/


Ok c'est bon, j'achète. C'est pas un jeu, c'est de la poésie  :Emo: . Très très grosse vibe The Hong kong massacre.













Là The Hong kong massacre pour les curieux, grosse BO :

----------


## Megiddo

Pareil, hype immédiate pour ce Untitled FPS. Black et FEAR, en termes de gunfight, c'était vraiment de la bonne et on sent clairement ces influences. 

Ça fleure bon Hardboiled, The Killer, en bref le Chow Yun Fat de la grande époque.  :Bave: 

Merci pour la découverte!

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Purée que c'est beau  ::o:

----------


## Silver

Désolé si c'est déjà passé, mais bon, vous n'êtes plus à quelques doublons près.  ::ninja:: 

*Oculus* prévoit de permettre à nouveau l'utilisation de comptes autre que Facebook. Donc ils reviennent plus ou moins en arrière :
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nt-requirement

Toujours chez *Oculus*, John Carmack est sceptique concernant la faisabilité technique du *Metaverse* mais reste optimiste :
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-the-metaverse

----------


## Baalim

> Purée que c'est beau


Clairement. Ça faisait très longtemps qu'un fps ne m'avait plus donné autant envie.  ::wub::

----------


## 564.3

C'est clair que le moteur physique, particules et la destruction/démontage des assets tabasse bien dans Untitled FPS.
Ils abusent peut-être un peu trop des gerbes d'étincelles, c'est vachement festif là. Le démontage de portes fait assez mécanique aussi.
Faudra voir ce que ça donne à l'usage, mais ça semble bien plaisant tout ça.




> Désolé si c'est déjà passé, mais bon, vous n'êtes plus à quelques doublons près. 
> 
> *Oculus* prévoit de permettre à nouveau l'utilisation de comptes autre que Facebook. Donc ils reviennent plus ou moins en arrière :
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nt-requirement
> 
> Toujours chez *Oculus*, John Carmack est sceptique concernant la faisabilité technique du *Metaverse* mais reste optimiste :
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-the-metaverse


Ouais en gros ils avaient planifié l'obligation de lier son compte Oculus à un compte Facebook, mais c'est abandonné. Avec leur changement de nom ça sera un compte Meta.
Et les Quest 2 devraient pouvoir être activés sur un compte Meta à partir de je ne sais quand. Facebook reste un produit à part.
Faudra quand même voir les conditions, en espérant qu'ils n'imposent pas le nom réel avec vérification d'identité et autres trucs du genre.

Des extraits du discours de J.Carmack, j'ai bien aimé l'expression "architecture astronauts". Je connaissais pas, en gros c'est ceux qui balancent des idées abstraites sans s'inquiéter des détails d'implémentation, poussent à l'over-engineering (plein de boulot inutile) pour au final se rendre compte qu'il faut faire autrement. Pour lui le metaverse se fera éventuellement dans l'autre sens, des expérimentations pratiques qui ont une utilité immédiate, et vont éventuellement communiquer à un moment. Ce qui le rassure c'est leurs projets d'outils comme Horizon work rooms.
Il y a un transcript complet là https://gist.githubusercontent.com/r...w/gistfile1.md
Edit: ses notes sont quand même plus claires https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/st...84618143191051

Et j'ai bien aimé son point de vue sur rajouter des gens et du social partout, vu que je joue quasi qu'en solo (notamement en VR) et utilise peu les réseaux sociaux.



> Are we even aiming at the right targets with the Metaverse?
> 
> Feeling of co-presence is the big bet, and I get why FB is making it.
> Freedom FROM co-presence — Champion of the power of isolation
> So many luxuries are the lack of other people: Private offices, private beach, private plane
> We might be over-focusing on people, without recognizing the full value equation.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un remaster de *Red Dead Redemption* devrait bientôt arriver sur PC ... Et le développement de *GAT 6* est bloqué dans un des cercles de l'enfer :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/gta-6...-coming-to-pc/

Où on parle de *Countdown To Doomsday*, un RPG sorti sur Mega Drive il y a 30 ans :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ives-best-rpgs

Pour Halloween, Slender Man apparait aléatoirement dans *Phasmophobia* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...mophobia-games




*RIDE 4*, en très beau, sur PS5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-ray-tracing/




L'action-RPG *Honor of Kings: World*, basé sur Honor of Kings en monde ouvert, a été annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/open...orld-announced




Où on revient sur la légende *Herobrine* sur Minecraft :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14798...-minecraft.htm

Où on revient sur le sort des cartouches d'*ET par Atari* enfouies dans le désert :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14708...historique.htm

Où on revient aussi sur une *cartouche de jeu Zelda hantée* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14826...la-fiction.htm




Le FMV *American Hero* sortira le 11 Novembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC (sur GOG) ... Après 30 ans de développement. Comme quoi, il y a de l'espoir pour Star Citizen. Bon, en fait, le développement a été abandonné car le jeu était prévu pour sortir sur Atari Jaguar CD et vu les ventes de la console et de l’accessoire, il a été décidé d'arrêter de lancer du pognon par les fenêtres :

https://www.thegamer.com/american-he...-release-date/




Quelques concepts pour le jeu de pirates de l'espace annulé de Valve, *Stars of Blood* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tars-of-blood/



Spoiler Alert! 










*Roblox* est toujours en rade :

https://kotaku.com/roblox-has-been-d...bly-1847969025

Starbreeze a déposé *PAYDAY: Crime War*, son jeu mobile dont le développement avait été interrompu faute d'éditeur. Le jeu doit être relancé en 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/payday-crime-wa...2022-relaunch/

----------


## KOUB

Des infos encore du le futur *Kalof annuel* et son mode classé :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383563.html

La mise à jour de la semaine prochaine des *Sims 4* rajoute des challenges, que la communauté utilisent depuis longtemps :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...enge-scenarios

*Meta-Facebook* s'est payé l'application VR de Fitness Supernatural, qui fonctionne par abonnement :

https://gamerant.com/facebook-vr-fit...l-acquisition/

Le gros problème de *New Wolrd* est que les joueurs ne peuvent pas directement reporter dans le jeu la découverte de bugs ou de glitch, il faut impérativement passer par un message sur un forum public :

https://gamerant.com/new-worlds-bigg...cibility-code/

C'est pas la version du jeu du client qui commande sr *New World* selon Amazon (en gros), donc les nombreux glitchs utilisés par les vils tricheurs ne viennent pas de là. En même temps, après avoir promis que les demandes de bannissement étaient traitées à la main alors qu'en fait non, et qu'il serait possible de changer de région géographique, qui va mettre la parole d'Amazon Games en doute ? ;

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-is...e-amazon-says/

*Sucker for Love: First Date* est un jeu de romance avec une surprise, qui sort en Décembre sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/romance-an-e...-from-dreadxp/




Sans vraiment de surprise, *Fortnite China* a annoncé sa fermeture, rapport probablement aux nouvelles restrictions du gouvernement qui a perdu, comme l’Australie, une guerre contre les oiseaux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/looks-like-f...shutting-down/

----------


## Jarec

10 millions d'euros pour le Zevent, incroyable.

----------


## Higgins

Ce serait cool un remaster de Red Dead Redemption!
Mais si c'est vrai faut espérer que Rockstar n'utilisera pas le même style un peu cartoon que pour les remasters GTA.
Je trouve que ça niquerait un peu l'ambiance.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Voici une vidéo 1080p, d'un jeu en 1080p upscalé en 4K par le XeSS d'Intel. Oui ... :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ess-48044.html




Microsoft et Sega annonce une alliance stratégique pour faire des jeux avec les technologies du cloud d'Azure :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/10/sega...built-on-azure

*Bloodborne PSX*, le demake PS1 de la première section de Bloodborne sortira le 31 Janvier :

https://kotaku.com/fantastic-looking...ary-1847971763




Les serveurs chinois de *Fortnite* fermeront le 15 Novembre ... Tim Sweeney a des trucs à dire à ce sujet ? :

https://gamerant.com/chinese-fortnit...n-november-15/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un party-game Crash Bandicoot, nommé *Crash Wumpa League* serait en développement ... Et en retard :

https://gamerant.com/crash-wumpa-lea...te-delay-late/

Vous souvenez de la skin Roze de *Kalof Warzone* ? Oui, otenable uniquement en payant, entièrement noire, les joueurs avaient demandé son nerf, vu que dans le noir, elle était indétectable. Elle avait était donc nerfée ... Et la dernière mise à jour de Kalof semble revenir en arrière sur ce fait :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...skin-back-bad/

Plus de 10 millions d'euros récoltés par le *Zevent* pour Action Contre la Faim :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383535.html

*Roblox* revient lentement en ligne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/after-a-thre...s-back-online/

Petit morceau de combat de *Haunted Chocolatier* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-a-bit-...atiers-combat/

----------


## Aza

Sony crée le label *Playstation PC*

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14819...eres-infos.htm

Il vise a plus de souplesse pour les portages Play -> PC

Master Race  :B):

----------


## Flad

> 10 millions d'euros pour le Zevent, incroyable.


Tiens vu que ça parle du Zevent ici, quelqu'un saurait me dire le caca qu'il y a eu pdt cet event ? Et l'histoire avec ultia aussi ? Je vois pop plein de "soutien ultia" mais j'ai pas compris ce qu'il s'est passé.
En MP pour pas que ça déborde ici.
Merci  :;):

----------


## Megiddo

> Sony crée le label *Playstation PC*
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14819...eres-infos.htm
> 
> Il vise a plus de souplesse pour les portages Play -> PC
> 
> Master Race


Gran Turismo  ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tiens vu que ça parle du Zevent ici, quelqu'un saurait me dire le caca qu'il y a eu pdt cet event ? Et l'histoire avec ultia aussi ? Je vois pop plein de "soutien ultia" mais j'ai pas compris ce qu'il s'est passé.
> En MP pour pas que ça déborde ici.
> Merci


Cela aurait pourtant toute sa place ici (et tu n'es pas le seul à être intéressé).

----------


## Zerger

Bah en gros et en restant neutre, un des participants, Inox, a tenu des propos contre une fille qu'Ultia a jugé sexistes et offensants et elle s'est plaint en live à Zerator, ce qui lui a valu des avalanches d'insultes de la commu d'Inox.
Les vidéos sont faciles à trouver si tu veux te faire une idée du niveau de la ZEvent.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci, ça m'ira très bien sans les vidéos.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

En quelques mots : le record de viewer sur Twitch France a été battu pendant quelques heures par un streamer.
Ultia s'est offusquée qu'on mette en avant ce record sachant que le contenu proposé à ce moment là reposait sur des blagues misogynes, homophobes et la mise en avant d'une femme en tant qu'objet.
Elle est allé voir ZeratoR pour faire remonter son désaccord et s'est pris un retour de flammes d'une communauté qui semble hautement toxique.

Pour rappel, il n'y a pas si longtemps, les streamers de la plateforme s'étaient plus ou moins organisés pour faire un "Twitch black out" afin de sensibiliser aux conditions des streameuses qui étaient souvent harcelées / objectiver (pas sûr du terme) sexuellement.

Du coup, il y a eu un mouvement de soutien à Ultia par beaucoup de streamers / streameuses et leurs communautés en réponse au mouvement de haine de la communauté de l'autre streamer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Écrire sur téléphone, c'est long. Du coup vous avez été plus rapide)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

TLDR La communauté de Twitch est toujours aussi toxique.

----------


## purEcontact

> TLDR La communauté de Twitch est toujours aussi toxique.


Le mec vient de YouTube, ton raccourci est foireux.

----------


## Flad

> Bah en gros et en restant neutre, un des participants, Inox, a tenu des propos contre une fille qu'Ultia a jugé sexistes et offensants et elle s'est plaint en live à Zerator, ce qui lui a valu des avalanches d'insultes de la commu d'Inox.
> Les vidéos sont faciles à trouver si tu veux te faire une idée du niveau de la ZEvent.





> En quelques mots : le record de viewer sur Twitch France a été battu pendant quelques heures par un streamer.
> Ultia s'est offusquée qu'on mette en avant ce record sachant que le contenu proposé à ce moment là reposait sur des blagues misogynes, homophobes et la mise en avant d'une femme en tant qu'objet.
> Elle est allé voir ZeratoR pour faire remonter son désaccord et s'est pris un retour de flammes d'une communauté qui semble hautement toxique.
> 
> Pour rappel, il n'y a pas si longtemps, les streamers de la plateforme s'étaient plus ou moins organisés pour faire un "Twitch black out" afin de sensibiliser aux conditions des streameuses qui étaient souvent harcelées / objectiver (pas sûr du terme) sexuellement.
> 
> Du coup, il y a eu un mouvement de soutien à Ultia par beaucoup de streamers / streameuses et leurs communautés en réponse au mouvement de haine de la communauté de l'autre streamer.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...



Merci vous 2, c'est succint et clair, il ne m'en fallait pas plus.




> Merci, ça m'ira très bien sans les vidéos.


Et pareil.

----------


## Akodo

Autant de streameurs et de public, surtout du public installé derrière un écran, y a forcément du déchet. Perso j'ai suivi un peu Zevent, mais seulement 2-3 streameurs (90% me parait insupportable) et sans vraiment regarder le chat...

----------


## Spawn

Jamais regardé et je m'en fiche. Par contre je vois le chiffre de 10M€ et je me pose la question est-ce que les gens donneraient autant si c'était pas aussi relayé ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi je ne retiens que le résultat de cette bonne action, 10M  ::O: 
Bravo !

----------


## pesos

> *Bloodborne PSX*, le demake PS1 de la première section de Bloodborne sortira le 31 Janvier :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/fantastic-looking...ary-1847971763
> 
> https://youtu.be/YbOy8GpuKA4


A 2 doigts d'inventer *Nightmare Creatures*  ::ninja::

----------


## MrGr33N

> Jamais regardé et je m'en fiche. Par contre je vois le chiffre de 10M€ et je me pose la question est-ce que les gens donneraient autant si c'était pas aussi relayé ?


La réponse est dans la question.

----------


## Baalim

> A 2 doigts d'inventer *Nightmare Creatures*


J'y ai pensé également.  ::):

----------


## Da-Soth

> En quelques mots : le record de viewer sur Twitch France a été battu pendant quelques heures par un streamer.
> Ultia s'est offusquée qu'on mette en avant ce record sachant que le contenu proposé à ce moment là reposait sur des blagues misogynes, homophobes et la mise en avant d'une femme en tant qu'objet.
> Elle est allé voir ZeratoR pour faire remonter son désaccord et s'est pris un retour de flammes d'une communauté qui semble hautement toxique.
> 
> Pour rappel, il n'y a pas si longtemps, les streamers de la plateforme s'étaient plus ou moins organisés pour faire un "Twitch black out" afin de sensibiliser aux conditions des streameuses qui étaient souvent harcelées / objectiver (pas sûr du terme) sexuellement.
> 
> Du coup, il y a eu un mouvement de soutien à Ultia par beaucoup de streamers / streameuses et leurs communautés en réponse au mouvement de haine de la communauté de l'autre streamer.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Sexiste oui, homophobe non. Et Ultia a raison, ce genre de blagues c'est comme les concours de pets, ça se fait entre potes (et avec la fille), pas en public.

----------


## Zerger

Mais elle parle français la fille ("pote") dont Inox a balancé toutes les vacheries? Parce que c'est une actrice Mexicaine à la base, Andrea Predrero...

----------


## pesos

Non justement c'est bien le soucis. De toute façon ça puait dès le départ ce bail, rien que l'idée de la faire venir et la vidéo de l'arrivée de la meuf m'a foutu le malaise avant même qu'Ultia dise les choses.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a 2 zevent qui cohabitent : les "vieux" streamers conscients de leur responsabilité vis à vis de leur public et les jeunes qui se trainent des communauté quand même sacrément toxiques. Si ils ne font pas le ménage ça sera sans moi l'année prochaine.

On attend toujours une réaction officielle des organisateurs d'ailleurs  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ils se connaissent depuis cet été, ont fait un clip ensemble etc...Et ils jouent tout les 2 sur le coté "drague/blague de sexe" depuis.

----------


## Jarec

> Non justement c'est bien le soucis. De toute façon ça puait dès le départ ce bail, rien que l'idée de la faire venir et la vidéo de l'arrivée de la meuf m'a foutu le malaise avant même qu'Ultia dise les choses.
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a 2 zevent qui cohabitent : les "vieux" streamers conscients de leur responsabilité vis à vis de leur public et les jeunes qui se trainent des communauté quand même sacrément toxiques. Si ils ne font pas le ménage ça sera sans moi l'année prochaine.
> 
> On attend toujours une réaction officielle des organisateurs d'ailleurs


Le problème étant que ZeratoR invite de nouvelles têtes montantes dans le twitch game pour essayer de toucher le plus de monde, malheureusement c'est ... pas vraiment le même délire que la plupart des streameurs, et c'est dommage, la preuve c'est bien la première fois qu'il y a un dérapage comme ça.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ils se connaissent depuis cet été, ont fait un clip ensemble etc...Et ils jouent tout les 2 sur le coté "drague/blague de sexe" depuis.


Oui mais le problème ce sont certains débiles de la communauté de Inox qui s'en prennent à Ultia alors qu'ils devraient bien fermer leur gueule. Ultia a eu raison de réagir, Inox a expliqué le contexte, s'est excusé, ça devrait être la fin de l'histoire.

Mais non, tu as tous les trous du cul qui s'acharnent. En espérant que ça fasse murir Inox sur l'utilisation des réseaux sociaux.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est ça, toujours ceux derrière leurs écrans en mode incognito qui cassent les couilles.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Comme sur le forum.  ::ninja::

----------


## KaiN34

Oui 'fin il a quand même préparé son "sketch" et ni lui ni personne de son staff ne lui a dit que les vannes sexistes entre potes ça se faisait en privé et que c'était pas ouf d'afficher de la misogynie même fausse devant 400k personnes dont une grande proportion d'ados masculins...

----------


## purEcontact

> Sexiste oui, homophobe non.


N'ayant pas spécialement vu le contenu qui a fait la polémique, il est possible que je me sois trompé sur cette partie.
Vu la bêtise, ça m'aurait pas étonné...
Bref, autant pour moi.

----------


## Exureris

Après y a pas eu que à en trucs puants. Il y a eu quand même toutes les sessions de eyetracking sur des compil de streameuses pour voir si les mecs regardent leurs boules&co "lol". Quand derrière ce sont les mêmes et leurs commus qui rajaient que ces streameuses existent, quand c'est pour s'approprier leurs corps et faire les dégueulasses là c'est bon ça passe. Vlà l'exemple donné à leurs commus également

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ca c'est le problème partout aujoud'hui. Les mecs veulent voir les femmes à poil et baver sur leur corps mais sont aussi les premiers à s'en plaindre.

----------


## Tahia

> Ca c'est le problème partout aujoud'hui. Les mecs veulent voir les femmes à poil et baver sur leur corps mais sont aussi les premiers à s'en plaindre.


Mais qui sont ces gens, quelles sont leurs sources ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Ca c'est le problème partout aujoud'hui. Les mecs veulent voir les femmes à poil et baver sur leur corps mais sont aussi les premiers à s'en plaindre.


C'est faux ! Nous aussi on veut vendre notre nudité !  :Cell:

----------


## Playford

Ouais, tout ça c'est un peu comme si vous jugiez le forum CPC uniquement par le prisme des postes de Big bear...  ::ninja:: 

Les Ponce, les Maghla, les Domingo, etc. (et là ce ne sont que des "gros") sont bien au dessus de tout ça.

----------


## pipoop

> C'est faux ! Nous aussi on veut vendre notre nudité !


Tu veux t'enlever la peinture?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

L'*AGDQ 2022* a à son programme un speedrun de Sekiro ... Les yeux bandés. Y a des gens qui aiment le défi :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/agd...ekiro-speedrun

Voici la liste des jeux qui seront ajoutés au XBox Game Pass pendant le mois de Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/xbox...early-november



*Hideki Kamiya* va faire un Stream pour dire qu'il est très désolé le 2 Novembre, non à propos de Bayonetta 3, mais à propos du schmup Sol Cresta, qui doit sortir le 9 Décembre sur PC, PS4 et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/sol-...for-november-2

*Janina Gavankar* (Iden Versio dans Star Wars Battlefront 2), a un rôle dans le nouveau jeu Marvel de Skydance New Media :

https://www.gamesradar.com/star-wars...arvel-project/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un listing du Microsoft Store), il se pourrait bien que *Halo Infinite* sorte en accès anticipé, et que 4 DLC soient prévus :

https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-infi...access-launch/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-4-dlc-packs/

Le studio *Firesprite*, nouvellement acheté par PlayStation, recrute un auteur pour un jeu "avec des ambitions de AAA" (je suis le seul à entendre "mais pas le budget" ?) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/newly-acq...aaa-ambitions/

Le FPS avec des zombies *No More Room In Hell 2* sortira en accès anticipé le 31 Octobre 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/no-more-room-in-h...-octobre-2022/




Le League Of Legends sur mobiles *Wild Rift* a généré 150 millions de dollars depuis sa sortie l'année dernière :

https://gamewave.fr/wild-rift/league...ns-de-dollars/

Le mod *Half-Life: Delta* est disponible, avec 31 cartes et 4 chapitres, et toute une histoire et tout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-de...in-the-making/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/half-life.../releasing-mod




Il semble que le signalement des bots sur *New World* à Amazon Games n'entraine aucune réaction :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383576.html

Aussi, depuis son lancement, *New World* est passé de pics à 913.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam, à 404.000. C'est de la grosse perte, mais c'est finalement assez classique pour un MMO où il y a assez peu de contenu HL :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14828...e-sa-chute.htm
https://www.millenium.org/news/383580.html
https://steamcharts.com/app/1063730#3m

Un joueur de *New Wolrd* a tué 1000 sangliers pour déterminer l'influence de la statistique Chance sur le taux de drop d'items légendaires :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-luck-stat/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur *My Friendly Neighborhood*, qui doit toujours sortir un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/my-friendly-neigh...c-des-muppets/




Le jeu de la résistance (non, pas ceux qui veulent éviter d'attraper le covid avec des pierres magiques et des huiles essentielles, eux, ce sont des cons gens spéciaux) World War II: Underground pour un jour prochain sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://nofrag.com/annonce-de-world-...-de-resistant/




20 minutes de gameplay du mode Zombies du *Kalof Annuel* ont fuité :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ay-has-leaked/

*Tetris: The Grand Master*, la version Tetris arcade pour les malades experts du tétramino, va être portée sur consoles :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...quel-possible/




Nouvelles vidéos pour *Pokémon Brilliant Diamond & Shining Pearl*, qui sort le 5 Novembre :



Spoiler Alert! 




















https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ey-characters/

*Ubisoft* va se lancer dans la blockchain, les NFT, et les jeux "play to earn" ... Au moins, Blizzard nous aura épargné ça :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...games-and-nfts
https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-blo...ocurrency-nft/

Un ransomware se fait passer pour une liste de comptes alt de *Minecraft*, souvent utilisés pour tricher :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/jeux-vide...minecraft.html

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce spéciale PC pour *Battlefield 2042*, avec dose supplémentaire de Ray Tracing :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/battl...iler-released/




Le jeu d'aventures *Dust to the End* est disponible sur Steam depuis le mois dernier :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dus...erre-nucleaire




Le jeu d'aventures-beat'em all *The Legend of Tianding* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/leg...iwanais-arrive




Riot a annoncé l'événement *RiotX Arcane* pour sa série animée et ses jeux :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/01/r...imated-series/

Le CEO de *Roblox* sait pourquoi la plateforme d'expériences qui exploite les enfants est tombée en rade et l'explique :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=3319ed633d3a

Mais quelle surprise ! La *cryptomonnaie Squid Game* était bien une arnaque comme presque tout le monde l'avait compris. Et pourtant, l'escroc a récupéré 2.1 millions de dollars :

https://gizmodo.com/squid-game-crypt...1-m-1847972824

----------


## Erkin_

> Le jeu de la résistance (non, pas ceux qui veulent éviter d'attraper le covid avec des pierres magiques et des huiles essentielles, eux, ce sont des cons gens spéciaux) World War II: Underground pour un jour prochain sur PC et toutes les consoles :





Quel enfer.  :Gerbe:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Ça ne se pas trop mal pour *Back 4 Blood* ... Mais moins que pour Left 4 Dead 2, qui a eu plus de joueurs ce week-end, bien aidé par les soldes :

https://gamerant.com/left-4-dead-2-m...-back-4-blood/

Présentation d'une carte multijoueur pour *Halo Infinite* :

https://nofrag.com/halo-infinite-mon...s-multijoueur/




*Adibou* a ressuscité ! (sur mobiles et PC) :





https://www.actugaming.net/adibou-re...cation-442600/

Où on parle de la série *Super Robot Wars* dont le 30ème épisode est enfin sorti sur Steam en occident :

https://www.pcgamer.com/why-super-ro...ans-worldwide/

Pour régler le problème du glitch de duplication de l'or lors du transfert de personnage dans *New World*, Amazon Games bloque le transfert de pièces d'or en attendant de déployer un fix. Dans un jeu où il n'y avait déjà pas assez d'or en circulation, quelle bonne idée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amazon-disab...-dupe-exploit/

Dans un tout autre domaine, les salariés d'*Image Comics* commencent à se syndiquer et c'est une première dans l'industrie des comics :

https://gizmodo.com/image-comics-wor...-in-1847975950

----------


## akaraziel

> Un joueur de New Wolrd a tué 1000 sangliers pour déterminer l'influence de la statistique Chance sur le taux de drop d'items légendaires :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-luck-stat/

----------


## FB74



----------


## Spawn

C'est malin, j'ai la chanson de Bernard Minet dans la tête maintenant.

----------


## FB74

> C'est malin, j'ai la chanson de Bernard Minet dans la tête maintenant.


Ouais, mais ça c'est pas le VRAI générique.  :Cigare: 


Les vrais se souviennent du générique de Récré A2.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aza

> Ca c'est le problème partout aujoud'hui. Les mecs veulent voir les femmes à poil et baver sur leur corps mais sont aussi les premiers à s'en plaindre.


Perso' je ne m'en plains pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

Mais toi, tu es un homme facile.  :tired:

----------


## MrGr33N

> Ca c'est le problème partout aujoud'hui. Les mecs veulent voir les femmes à poil et baver sur leur corps mais sont aussi les premiers à s'en plaindre.


Plot twist : c'est peut-être pas les mêmes personnes

----------


## Maximelene

Autre plot twist : même si c'est les mêmes personnes, peut-être que ces individus font la différence entre une femme qui se met à poil volontairement, et une qui se fait reluquer sans qu'elle le veuille. Un truc merveilleux appelé "le consentement".  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Autre plot twist : même si c'est les mêmes personnes, peut-être que ces individus font la différence entre une femme qui se met à poil volontairement, et une qui se fait reluquer sans qu'elle le veuille. Un truc merveilleux appelé "le consentement".


Je veux bien que protester contre les streams HotTub "parce que c'est de l'argent facile" pour ensuite utiliser ces mêmes vidéos dans le jeu de l'eye tracker pour "faire des vues faciles", c'est assez hypocrite.

Mais quel rapport avec le consentement?
Ces filles ont streamé sans le savoir? Leur twitch s'est activé tout seul grâce à un soft malicieux?

Faut pas tout mélanger non plus

----------


## Maximelene

> Je veux bien que protester contre les streams HotTub "parce que c'est de l'argent facile" pour ensuite utiliser ces mêmes vidéos dans le jeu de l'eye tracker pour "faire des vues faciles", c'est assez hypocrite.
> 
> Mais quel rapport avec le consentement?
> Ces filles ont streamé sans le savoir? Leur twitch s'est activé tout seul grâce à un soft malicieux?
> 
> Faut pas tout mélanger non plus


En parlant de ne pas tout mélanger, tu noteras que mon message fait la différence entre les filles qui font ça volontairement (les Hot Tubs, par exemple), et celles qui se font reluquer sans le vouloir (donc, par définition, *pas* les hot tubs).

Tu peux streamer sans avoir envie de te faire sexualiser.

C'est justement mon propos : faut pas mélanger les streameuses qui cherchent à se faire reluquer, avec celles qui le subissent. Et c'est pas parce qu'on aime reluquer les premières qu'on doit accepter que les secondes subissent.

----------


## Zerger

Bah mate les replays du Zevent

----------


## Maximelene

> Bah mate les replays du Zevent


Le message auquel je répondais ne parlait pas que du Zevent.

----------


## Chonko

Les mecs s'excusent pour leurs comportements misogynes/sexistes, mais balancent les montages le lendemain sur leurs chaines Youtube avec des vignettes bien aguicheuses

----------


## Higgins

> Bah mate les replays du Zevent


On a déjà pas assez de temps à vivre sur cette planète, pourquoi le passer en regardant des blaireaux?

----------


## Husc

C'est fou comme un évènement comme le Zevent peut procurer deux sentiments opposés:
1. Je trouve la démarche fabuleuse, récolter de l'argent via les dons pour une association, c'est cool, le geste est respectable.

2. Le contenu quoi  ::(: . J'ai regardé 2 minutes, même un joueur du grenier que j'apprécie pour son contenu YT, j'ai trouvé ça insupportable. Comment une personne "normale" peut ingérer un contenu audio-visuel comme ça pendant un week-end?! Sur les twitts relatif à l'évènement, on trouve des témoignage de gens qui n'ont pas dormi pendant 48h pour suivre "ça"... Je dois vieillir, mettons ça sur l'excuse de l'âge.

----------


## Zerger

Question de hype, comme d'habitude.
Tu as bien des gens qui vont poser leur journée pour poncer un jeu dès sa sortie, d'autres qui vont se ruiner pour aller voir un match de foot à l'autre bout du monde, etc..

On est pas forcément la cible du ZEvent, mais pour certains, c'est un évènement qu'ils attendent avec impatience chaque année. Et c'est quand même devenu quelquechose de très gros, qui rapporte plusieurs millions d'euros en dons et qui est même encouragé par le président de la République.
Pour info, le téléthon c'est environ 90 millions récoltés chaque année. Le Zevent 2021 aura fait seulement 10 fois moins (ou 40 kickstarters de CPC pour que ca parle plus  ::ninja:: ), c'est pas rien!

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est même totalement fou. Plus du triple des meilleures récoltes des AGDQ/SGDQ, qui existent pourtant depuis bien plus longtemps (10 ans), se déroulent sur une semaine entière, et peuvent plus facilement toucher un public international grâce à l'anglais (sans compter les restreams éventuels dans d'autres langues). J'imagine que les GDQ plafonnent parce que le speedrunning reste une niche, alors que le Z Event brasse un contenu bien plus mainstream (et, logiquement, le public qui va avec).

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> 2. Le contenu quoi . J'ai regardé 2 minutes, même un joueur du grenier que j'apprécie pour son contenu YT, j'ai trouvé ça insupportable. Comment une personne "normale" peut ingérer un contenu audio-visuel comme ça pendant un week-end?! Sur les twitts relatif à l'évènement, on trouve des témoignage de gens qui n'ont pas dormi pendant 48h pour suivre "ça"... Je dois vieillir, mettons ça sur l'excuse de l'âge.


Quand on est jeune on a beaucoup de temps et pas beaucoup d'argent pour le remplir.
Et après c'est du challenge pas tellement plus ridicule que voir kaamelott 200 fois ou faire la plus grande choucroute du monde. 

Bon et par ailleurs, faut pas prendre pour argent comptant ce que les gens écrivent sur Twitter, hein. Surtout si ça part dans un délire ou quelqu'un en a oublié de manger et où ça se transforme en concours de celui qui a le moins cligner des yeux.

----------


## Getz

> On a déjà pas assez de temps à vivre sur cette planète, pourquoi le passer en regardant des blaireaux?


Tu le passes bien à écrire des messages idiots comme celui-ci.

----------


## ExPanda

> 2. Le contenu quoi . J'ai regardé 2 minutes, même un joueur du grenier que j'apprécie pour son contenu YT, j'ai trouvé ça insupportable. Comment une personne "normale" peut ingérer un contenu audio-visuel comme ça pendant un week-end?! Sur les twitts relatif à l'évènement, on trouve des témoignage de gens qui n'ont pas dormi pendant 48h pour suivre "ça"... Je dois vieillir, mettons ça sur l'excuse de l'âge.


Je me suis moqué d'un pote qui était tombé dessus et n'avait pas vraiment compris ("c'est quoi ce truc ? J'ai juste vu des jeunes qui gueulaient"), mais en vrai j'ai un peu eu la même réaction.  ::ninja:: 
Le seul moment où j'ai jeté un oeil à l'édition de cette année, j'ai juste vu un streamer qui m'était inconnu et qui gueulait non-stop  "ALLEZ LES COPAINS ! FAUT DONNER DES SOUS LES COPAINS ! OUAIS ON VA BATTRE UN RECORD ! AH C'EST TROP BIEN CE QUI SE PASSE ! ALLEZ !" en boucle pendant deux minutes, après le son a disparu et y'avait juste l'image du gars qui sautait sur sa chaise pendant que le chat essayait de signaler qu'il y avait un problème pendant deux autres minutes. J'ai pas tenu devant autant de contenu.  ::mellow::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu le passes bien à écrire des messages idiots comme celui-ci.


Je m'insurge, il n'y a pas que celui-ci qui est idiot, tous ses messages le sont !






(bises Higgins  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Je me suis moqué d'un pote qui était tombé dessus et n'avait pas vraiment compris ("c'est quoi ce truc ? J'ai juste vu des jeunes qui gueulaient"), mais en vrai j'ai un peu eu la même réaction. 
> Le seul moment où j'ai jeté un oeil à l'édition de cette année, j'ai juste vu un streamer qui m'était inconnu et qui gueulait non-stop  "ALLEZ LES COPAINS ! FAUT DONNER DES SOUS LES COPAINS ! OUAIS ON VA BATTRE UN RECORD ! AH C'EST TROP BIEN CE QUI SE PASSE ! ALLEZ !" en boucle pendant deux minutes, après le son a disparu et y'avait juste l'image du gars qui sautait sur sa chaise pendant que le chat essayait de signaler qu'il y avait un problème pendant deux autres minutes. J'ai pas tenu devant autant de contenu.


Non mais c'est meta. Pour un exilé fiscal, ça doit effectivement être une sensation euphorisante de donner pour une cause commune  ::P:

----------


## Sannom

> *Adibou* a ressuscité ! (sur mobiles et PC) :


Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul â avoir eu une réaction face à cette nouvelle qui doit être assez similaire à celle des militants anti-tabac quand Joe Camel a été créé ?

Je ne fais _vraiment_ pas confiance à Ubisoft sur ce coup-là...

----------


## pierrecastor

Je passe de temps en temps voir MisterMV. Parce que je l'aime bien, le vieux monsieur. Le gars qui récolte des dons en passant des heures sur son logiciel de MAO pour sortir "J'adore le Zboub".

----------


## Playford

:Fouras: 

"Ha la la de mon temps, on avais un bâton et un caillou on savait vraiment s'amuser, pas comme tout ces dégénérés devant leurs écrans"

----------


## pierrecastor

D'mon temps, on avait courrait dans les bois et on glandais sur les canapés.

Et on se faisait souvent très chier.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

De mon temps on avait une télé noir et blanc.  :Indeed:

----------


## Higgins

> Je m'insurge, il n'y a pas que celui-ci qui est idiot, tous ses messages le sont !


Je suis outré, je mets 90% de mes capacités intellectuelles dans mes posts.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Sony semble avoir réglé le problème de batterie CMOS de la *PS5*, qui empêchait d'avoir accès aux jeux en ligne une fois morte :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-battery-issue

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Halo Infinite*, qui sort le 8 Décembre, peut-être en accès anticipé :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-halo-...es-on-harvest/




Suite au fix du glitch qui permettait de doubler ses pièces d'or lors d'un transfert de personnage entre serveurs sur *New World*, le problème est apparu dans les transactions normales entre joueurs. Plus précisément, si vous donnez de l'argent à un autre personnage, il reçoit l'argent et vous le conservez ... Du coup, Amazon games a interdit les transactions entre joueurs ... Avec la déflation actuelle du système économique du jeu, ça va bien se passer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/players-are-...ation-exploit/
https://gamerant.com/new-world-coin-...d-dupe-glitch/

Ha ben ouais, vu que le matchmaking s'améliore sur *Kalof Warzone*, c'est plus difficile de gagner maintenant :

https://gamingintel.com/players-thin...r-lobbies-now/

L'extension Norse Lands pour le jeu de gestion en une dimension *Kingdom Two Crowns* sortira le 16 Novembre :

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-two-c...-release-date/




Le premier DLC payant d'*Animal Crossing New Horizons*, Happy Home Paradise, sera aussi le dernier contenu ajouté au jeu :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383600.html

*How to say Goodbye* est un jeu de réflexion annoncé sur Steam pour un jour en 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/say-goodbye-...y-puzzle-game/




Les versions Java et Bedrock de *Minecraft* sont maintenant sur le même launcher, et les deux versions sont incluses lors d'un achat :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecraft-no...auncher-on-pc/

Le service de jeux vidéos de *Netflix* est maintenant disponible dans le monde entier, sur Android :

https://www.ign.com/articles/netflix...-us-and-canada

Sony transporte des palettes de *PS5* par avion pour répondre à la demande de la Grande-Bretagne pour Noël :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...istmas-demands

Nouvelle catégorie "Animaux, Aquariums et Zoos" sur *Twitch* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...animal-streams

La première version publique de Crusader Blade, le mod qui permet de jouer les batailles de *Crusader Kings 3* dans *Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord* et d'intégrer le résultat dans votre campagne, est disponible :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...-mount-blade-2

https://crusaderblade.itch.io/crusaderblade




Le jeu de rangement *Unpacking* est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/unp...est-disponible

----------


## Tahia

> Je suis outré, je mets 90% de mes capacités intellectuelles dans mes posts.


Sauf que les 10% restant c'est ceux que les humains utilisent  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Il y a un documentaire qui explique qu'en utilisant 90% de ton cerveau, tu te mets à créer une sorte d'ordinateur organique à partir de tes doigts.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *Demon Turf* sortira le 4 Novembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dem...rmer-3d-demons




Le jeu d'aventures *Harmony's Odyssey* est en développement pour Switch et PC pour une sortie prévue avant la fin de l'année. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/har...-mythologiques

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...monys_Odyssey/




Où les gens répondent à des questions sur leur jeu de photographie de chiens mignons *Pupperazzi*, qui doit sortir un de ces jours :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...ame-Pupperazzi

*Phobos – Subhuman* est un jeu d'aventures science-fictionnelles qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pc-de...obos-subhuman/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...bos__Subhuman/




De nouvelles fuites concernant le *Kalof annuel de l'année prochaine*, avec un système de morale, et surtout qui serait beaucoup plus réaliste avec des armes qui s'enraillent par exemple ... Il se passe quelque chose chez Activision là ... :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/new-c...eapon-jam-more

Le DLC gratuit avec deux personnages pour le jeu de bastion *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles* sera disponible le 4 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/demo...hes-november-4




Ça va bien pour *Capcom* avec par exemple 6 millions d'exemplaires de Street Fighter V vendus :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/capc...x-million-more

L'action-plateformer *Blackwind* sortira le 21 Janvier 2022 sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/blac...anuary-20-2022




L'abonnement *PS Now* offre pour le mois de Novembre, Celeste, Final Fantasy 9, Mafia, et Totally Reliable Delivery Service :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14830...embre-2021.htm

----------


## Erkin_

> La première version publique de Crusader Blade, le mod qui permet de jouer les batailles de *Crusader Kings 3* dans *Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord* et d'intégrer le résultat dans votre campagne, est disponible :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...-mount-blade-2
> 
> https://crusaderblade.itch.io/crusaderblade
> 
> https://youtu.be/UN9cIVTh9G4
> [/url]


Incroyable.  ::o:

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Giants Uprising* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/giants-upri...-early-access/




Il est possible d'utiliser l'option de "suspension" d'une run du roguelike *Returnal*, ajoutée dans la dernière mise à jour pour effectuer une vraie sauvegarde :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/re.../1100-6497627/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/re.../1100-6497627/





En raison de la pénurie de composants, Nintendo manquera ses objectifs de production de Switch de 20% :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...supply-issues/

Pour la même raison, *Apple* produira moins d'Ipad pour produire plus d'Iphone 13 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14831...-iphone-13.htm

Des portails ressemblant à ceux de Portal étaient prévus au début du développement de *Zelda 64* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...he-first-time/





L'île de Blackreef de *Deathloop* est un mélange d'Edinburgh et des îles Faroe :

https://www.gamesradar.com/deathloop...faroe-islands/

Les membres de la *Team-Xecuter* (Dont Gary Bowser), poursuivi par Nintendo et le gouvernement américain, qui vendaient des programmes (des jeux piratés) et du hardware pour consoles ont plaidé coupables, lâchant leurs justifications de droit à réparer et de programmes "en dehors du système". Ils devront payer une amende de 4.5 millions de dollars :

https://kotaku.com/gary-bowser-plead...nte-1847978204
https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-hacker-389608

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un artwork), *Darksiders 4* devrait bientôt être annoncé :

https://gamerant.com/darksiders-4-pr...w-game-lilith/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le *Kalof annuel*, avec les configurations requise et conseillée :

https://nofrag.com/une-nouvelle-band...e-pour-le-jeu/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Reddit), Amazon Games commencerait à distribuer des bans permanents sur *New World* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383614.html

Le plus ou moins Pokemon GO avec d'autres bestioles, *Pikmin Bloom* est disponible en France :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050844243.html

*League Of Legends* atteint les 180 millions de joueurs ... Plus que le nombre d'utilisateurs de Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/with-180-mil...rs-than-steam/





Il y aura bientôt un "conseil communautaire" de joueurs sur *World Of Warcraft* dont le rôle sera de communiquer avec les développeurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...unity-council/




Selon les documents fuités, *Facebook* aurait eu des projets ciblant les enfants de 6 à 16 ans :

https://www.clubic.com/internet/face...-internes.html

*Facebook* avait d'ailleurs validé (via son algorithme opaque) un compte pour Elon Musk ... Pas de bol, c'était un crypto-arnaqueur :

https://www.clubic.com/internet/face...arnaqueur.html

La *Hadopi* disparaitra en 2022, pour être remplacée par l'Arcom. On lui souhaite plus d'efficacité :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...emplacant.html





*Amazon* investit dans la recherche sur l'informatique quantique :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...quantique.html

*Microsoft Edge* est disponible dans une version stable sur Linux :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...year-of-betas/

Voici la 1ère partie du dossier de Gameinformer sur les jeux bloqués dans un développement infernal :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...nt-hell-part-1

*Upland* a levé encore 18 millions de dollars pour son jeu d'immobilier en NFT ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/02/u...l-estate-game/

Deux articles sur pourquoi les NFT dans les jeux vidéos, c'est du caca :

https://www.thegamer.com/gaming-nfts-will-never-work/
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=150116455be7

----------


## comodorecass

Seulement 68 Go pour Call Of? Ils sont malades chez Acti?

----------


## Stelarc

> La *Hadopi* disparaitra en 2022, pour être remplacée par l'Arcom. On lui souhaite plus d'efficacité :


Non je lui souhaite la même déchéance que l'Hadopi.

----------


## Ventilo

> Non je lui souhaite la même déchéance que l'Hadopi.


+1, avec moins de dépenses publiques tant qu'à faire.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

J'aimerais surtout que cet organisme soit plus indépendante que le CSA notamment pour le contenu culturel(je n'aime pas les quotas). Et savoir comment ils comptent exactement s'en prendre au téléchargement direct à l'international....Demander des blocages et des déréférencements google je suppose?

----------


## Nono

La même déchéance mais pas au même coût !

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

L'extension - standalone Aiko's Choice pour *Shadow Tactics* sortira le 6 Décembre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sha...e-december-6th




Le premier DLC, Blooming of Forget-me-not, pour le JRPG *Sword Art Online: Alicization Lycoris* est disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/swor...-now-available




*Riders Republic* a un vélo elliptique caché ... :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ex.../1100-6497644/

La dernière mise à jour de *Far Cry 6* supprime la mission avec Danny Trejo, qui ressemble le plus à Danny Trejo, car elle a été accidentellement sortie trop tôt :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fa.../1100-6497649/

Le Pokémon-Go-like *Harry Potter: Wizards Unite* fermera ses serveurs le 31 Janvier 2022 :

https://kotaku.com/niantic-shutting-...ter-1847984292

Une prochaine mise à jour des *Oculus Quest 1 et 2* permettra de détecter les objets, animaux de compagnie ou enfants qui envahiront votre espace personnel alors que vous tuez des zombies sur Resident Evil 4 VR :

https://kotaku.com/oculus-quest-upda...ren-1847984765

Des personnages de Riot Games dans *PUBG* mobile à partir du 16 Novembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383632.html





*Marvel's Avengers*, devant la grogne des quelques joueurs qui lui restait encore, supprime ses mécaniques de pay-to-fast, en s'excusant de ne pas avoir écouté ses fans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/marvels-aven...ening-to-fans/

Les nombres augmentent, les fieffés arnaqueurs de la cryptmonnaie Squid Game se sont évaporés avec 3.3 millions de dollars et plus 2.1 millions :

https://www.pcgamer.com/squid-game-c...ith-dollar33m/

*Microsoft*, qu'on pensait épargné, veut aussi se lancer dans le metaverse pour plusieurs jeux (Halo et Minecraft en premiers évidemment) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-sa...d-other-games/

L'élargissement de la taxe pour copie privée aux produits reconditionnés a été adoptée au Sénat :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...reconditionnes

Pour son troisième trimestre, *Activision-Blizzard* voit les revenus de Kalof baisser. Heureusement, King et Blizzard sont là pour sauver la mise, et ne pas garantir le gros chèque de Bobby pour une fois :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...d-to-q3-growth

Jen Oneal, la "co-leadeuse" de *Blizzard* démissionne pour prendre un boulot dans l'organisation caritative Women in Games International (WIGI), 3 mois après avoir pris le poste suite à démission de J. Allen Brack, suite à une histoire de plainte de la Californie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-co-...aking-the-job/

Les dates de sorties de *Diablo IV* et *Overwatch 2*, qui n'avaient pas encore été annoncées, sont décalées. Ceci est largement dû à des changements au niveau de la direction pour une histoire dont vous avez entendu parler :

https://www.destructoid.com/blizzard...watch-2-delay/
https://www.polygon.com/22760209/bli...ent-activision





Tous ceux qui suivent le Twitter de Kahn Lust le savent ... Mais je me devais d'en parler ... Donc *Warhammer 40.000* sort une gamme de bougies parfumées ... Dont les parfums Tyrannides ou Slaanesh ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-40...ented-candles/



10 pages *Facebook* sont responsables de 69% du contenu climatosceptique sur le réseau social :

https://gizmodo.com/10-facebook-publ...-cl-1847983343

----------


## Aza

> Sincères salutations de la nuit,
> L'extension - standalone Aiko's Choice pour *Shadow Tactics* sortira le 6 Décembre :


Trop cool  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les dates de sorties de *Diablo IV* et *Overwatch 2*, qui n'avaient pas encore été annoncées, sont décalées. Ceci est largement dû à des changements au niveau de la direction pour une histoire dont vous avez entendu parler :


Décaler une date de sortie qui n'avait pas encore été annoncée  ::mellow::  de mieux en mieux

----------


## Spawn

> Tous ceux qui suivent le Twitter de Kahn Lust le savent ... Mais je me devais d'en parler ... Donc *Warhammer 40.000* sort une gamme de bougies parfumées ... Dont les parfums Tyrannides ou Slaanesh ... :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-40...ented-candles/


Et le parfum Nurgle c'est du caca mélangé avec du vomi ?

----------


## purEcontact

> 2. Le contenu quoi . J'ai regardé 2 minutes, même un joueur du grenier que j'apprécie pour son contenu YT, j'ai trouvé ça insupportable. Comment une personne "normale" peut ingérer un contenu audio-visuel comme ça pendant un week-end?! Sur les twitts relatif à l'évènement, on trouve des témoignage de gens qui n'ont pas dormi pendant 48h pour suivre "ça"... Je dois vieillir, mettons ça sur l'excuse de l'âge.


Il y a 50 streamers différents, tu as regardé l'intégralité pour balancer une absurdité pareil?

Il y a la "nouvelle" génération YouTube (Michou, Inoxtag, etc) dont je ne suis clairement pas la cible, il y a les "vieux" (JdG, MV) qui produisent du contenu hors de leur zone de confort et il y a l'entre deux.

Je suis passé chez JdG quelques fois pendant le week end et autant il y a eu du contenu "mouif" (Idol manager avec Bob), autant il revenait sur ses vidéos avec des anecdotes de tournages (ce qu'il fait assez souvent hors de cet événement).
J'ai pas spécialement noté d'écart pour Alphacast par rapport à son contenu habituel (bon, il a pas fait de JdR sur table ni peint de figurines).

Alors certes, il n'y a eu aucun streamer qui a passé 2h à juger des bureaux et il n'y a pas eu de PMU du jeu vidéo pendant l'événement mais c'est pas une raison pour tout jeter.

Là où je trouve que le contenu est moins bon qu'aux précédents, c'est que les nouveaux ont eu des donations goal "on fait le bagarre" qui sont simplement idiots (et immatures).

Au global, si ce sont des streamers que vous ne regardez pas d'habitude, ils vont pas magiquement devenir plus intéressant pendant l'événement.
"Je suis allé au McDo, je suis déçu, il y a quand même beaucoup de burgers !"

----------


## Spawn

> Trop cool 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Décaler une date de sortie qui n'avait pas encore été annoncée  de mieux en mieux


Informer les actionnaires, toute façon D4 en 2022, juste lol quoi.

----------


## Aza

> Informer les actionnaires, toute façon D4 en 2022, juste lol quoi.


J'y croyais moi  ::'(:

----------


## Zerger

Il reste un peu plus de 2000 clefs pour la beta de *Lost Ark* qui démarre demain et va durer une petite semaine:
https://www.mmorpg.com/giveaways/lost-ark-closed-beta-key-giveaway-2000001022


Megiddo nous a tellement vendu le jeu, je vais tester ça, mais apparement, c'est plus un MMO qu'un HnS

----------


## Sorkar

La construction du monde, les quetes, le craft etc... en effet ressemble bien plus a un mmo. Apres pour le gameplay, ca sent bon le H&S tout de même je trouve.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Gameplay totalement H&S mais pour le reste c'est MMO en effet.

En tout cas merci pour le lien, ça va me permettre de tester  ::):

----------


## Spawn

> Il reste un peu plus de 2000 clefs pour la beta de *Lost Ark* qui démarre demain et va durer une petite semaine:
> https://www.mmorpg.com/giveaways/lost-ark-closed-beta-key-giveaway-2000001022
> 
> 
> Megiddo nous a tellement vendu le jeu, je vais tester ça, mais apparement, c'est plus un MMO qu'un HnS


Oui, c'est du mmo isométrique.

----------


## apocalypsius

> Et le parfum Nurgle c'est du caca mélangé avec du vomi ?


Çà sent l’hérésie surtout.

----------


## Stelarc

> Et le parfum Nurgle c'est du caca mélangé avec du vomi ?


Putain mais Games Workshop... :Facepalm:

----------


## Sannom

> Et le parfum Nurgle c'est du caca mélangé avec du vomi ?


Ça manque de pus tout ça...

----------


## 564.3

> *Microsoft*, qu'on pensait épargné, veut aussi se lancer dans le metaverse pour plusieurs jeux (Halo et Minecraft en premiers évidemment) :
> https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-sa...d-other-games/


Ce passage m'a un peu fait tiquer. Plus ils en parlent, moins je comprends ce qu'ils veulent dire…



> You could even think about—if you take Halo as a game, it is a metaverse. Minecraft is a metaverse. And so is Flight Sim. So in some sense, they're 2D today, and the question is can you now take that to a full 3D world? We absolutely plan to do so.


Dommage que l'E3 soit loin, sinon c'était bien parti pour être le mot phare du bingo buzzword.

----------


## Spawn

Le "metaverse", j'ai l'impression que ça va être le nouveau mot à la mode et de ce qui en découle derrière.

----------


## Sharn

Mais ça correspond à quoi surtout ?  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Moi c'est plus le 


> Halo... Minecraft... Flight Sim... they're 2D today


 qui me fait tiquer

Je vais demander à mon petit cousin qui est rentré en CP si le nombre de dimensions est bon

----------


## Spawn

> Mais ça correspond à quoi surtout ?


C'est ça qui est flippant, personne ne sait réellement  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi c'est plus le  qui me fait tiquer
> 
> Je vais demander à mon petit cousin qui est rentré en CP si le nombre de dimensions est bon


Bah c'est de la 2D dans le sens où on regarde depuis la 3D, la vraie 3D serait le metaverse du coup.

----------


## Zerger

En gros, ils vont annoncer un parc d'attractions Microsoft?

----------


## Spawn

> En gros, ils vont annoncer un parc d'attractions Microsoft?


Toi aussi devient pilote de ligne tout en combattant des extra-terrestres avec ta pioche pixelisée !

----------


## 564.3

> En gros, ils vont annoncer un parc d'attractions Microsoft?


Après avoir modélisé la terre dans MSFS, ils vont nous inviter à la visiter en 3D en sortant de chez nous  ::ninja:: 
Plus qu'à passer son brevet de pilote et louer un avion.

----------


## nemra

> Ce passage m'a un peu fait tiquer. Plus ils en parlent, moins je comprends ce qu'ils veulent dire…



Réalité augmentée ?

Genre, ça :

----------


## 564.3

> Réalité augmentée ?
> 
> Genre, ça : 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5bC4hnrPkg


Si c'est pour voir en AR des avions qui volent dans MSFS quand on va à l'aéroport du coin (peu probable d'en croiser sinon), mouif...

Sinon j'avais oublié qu'ils ont déjà tenté Minecraft Earth.
Je n'avais pas suivi que c'était abandonné depuis juin, mais 2019-2021 n'était pas le meilleur moment pour sortir un genre de Pokemon Go  ::ninja:: 

Edit: En fait en recollant avec une annonce plus complète https://news.microsoft.com/innovatio...crosoft-teams/
C'est peut-être pour avoir un avatar de Creeper lors d'une réunion sur Teams  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

L'autre chose à retenir du bilan annuel de *Blizzard* perdu 13% de ses joueurs mensuels en un an, bien que ses revenus aient augmenté de 22% (merci Diablo 2: Resurrected) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...o-shed-players
https://kotaku.com/blizzard-games-ar...ely-1847990186

Le mod *Blackfire*, originellement développé pour les premières versions de Crysis 2 et 3, est maintenant disponible pour les versions Remastered :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/black...-3-remastered/




5 minutes de gameplay pour le mode multijoueur Oddball de *Halo Infinite*, qui sort toujours le 8 Décembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...dball-mp-mode/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour Battlefield 2042 et surtout pour la plateforme communautaire *Battlefield Portal* pour faire des trucs en rapport avec du panpan virtuel :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...efield-portal/




Le beat'em up de kaiju en coop *Dawn of the Monsters* sortira sur PC et sur toutes les consoles début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/dawn...-in-early-2022




Il y aura 15 minutes de gameplay d'un jeu demain, *Elden Ring*, qu'il s'appelle, vous connaissez ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-on-thursday/

La mise à jour 0.9.1 pour *eFootball 2022*, qui doit régler une majorité de la pléthore de "légers problèmes" de la simulation de foot, sera déployée demain :

https://www.gamesradar.com/efootball...-notes-update/

La sensation Twitch du moment est le battle-royale gratuit *Crab Game* ... Soit librement inspiré de la série Squid Game, soit qui y ressemble par une étrange coïncidence. Les problèmes étant le chat non-modéré et surtout le fait que le jeu laisse fuiter les adresses IP, ce qui a mené à quelques attaques DDOS sur divers streameurs :

https://kotaku.com/a-squid-game-clon...tch-1847989335
https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/02/c...-ip-addresses/

Le MMORPG *Phantasy Star Online 2: New Genesis* va recevoir une grosse mise à jour le 15 Décembre :

https://www.destructoid.com/phantasy...december-date/

*EA Sports* recrute pour apporter de la customisation aux joueurs dans un live-service ... Probablement pour le mode FIFA's Ultimate Team de l'année prochaine :

https://gamerant.com/fifa-customization/

*Madden NFL 22* a un problème de corruption de sauvegardes depuis sa sortie en Août :

https://gamerant.com/madden-nfl-22-f...e-save-glitch/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes *RUN: The world in-between*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur Steam. Une démo jouable est d'ailleurs disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/run-the-w...railer-442264/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ween/?l=french

----------


## KOUB

L'accès anticipé du tactical *No Plan B* commencera le 1er Décembre sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d'ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/no-plan-b...-steam-442569/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1269020/No_Plan_B/




Le RPG *Affectus* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un jour prochain. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam et un prologue devrait sortir début 2022 :

https://www.actugaming.net/affectus-...e-agfd-442269/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1478710/Affectus/




Le jeu à Panda Roux en monde Ouvert *Aka* a été annoncé pour Mars 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/aka-annon...y-agfd-441996/




Le jeu de skate *Session* présente sa mise à jour de début 2022 :

https://www.actugaming.net/session-p...railer-442326/




Présentation de gameplay de l'action-RPG *Young Souls*, disponible sur Stadia et qui doit sortir avant la fin de l'année sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.actugaming.net/young-sou...o-agfd-442334/

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour le jeu d'aventures *Onirism*, disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam et qui doit recevoir la mise à jour Rusty Canion en Janvier 2022 :

https://www.actugaming.net/onirism-n...plosif-442331/




Explication du gameplay du jeu de plateforme rythmique *ONDE*, qui doit sortir sur PC, Switch et iOS un de ces jours :

https://www.actugaming.net/onde-le-j...y-agfd-442328/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes minimaliste *Pale Night*, qui doit sortir début 2022 sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/pale-nigh...r-agfd-442336/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ight/?l=french




Le jeu de tir en vue de dessus *Cybel* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur PC, malgré une campagne Kickstarter ratée. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/cybel-uni...r-agfd-442350/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1577130/Cybel/




Le visual-novel de la Corée médiévale *Suhoshin* sortira en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/suhoshin-...s-2022-442711/

----------


## KOUB

20 ans après la sortie du premier, *Ganryu 2* a été annoncé sans précisions :

https://www.actugaming.net/ganryu-2-...retour-442696/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes *Souno’s Curse*, qui a réussi sa campagne Kickstarter et sortira sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/sounos-cr...y-agfd-442564/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-curse?lang=fr

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Sounos_Curse/




La mise à jour 1.1 pour le JRPG fait en France *Edge of Eternity* débarquera le 8 Novembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/edge-of-e...-video-442476/




Le roguelite *Roboquest* passe en version 0.7.0 de son accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/roboquest...0-agfd-442850/




Du gameplay pour *Astral Ascent*, qui doit sortir en accès anticipé au premier trimestre 2022 sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/astral-as...iaques-442151/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Astral_Ascent/

----------


## KOUB

Kickstarté en 2017, *Starflint : The Blackhole Prophecy* présente du gameplay (et son casting de voix de streameurs). Le jeu doit sortir en Décembre sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/starflint...eamers-442840/




Du gameplay pour le roguelike *Firegirl: Hack ‘n Splash Rescue*, qui sort le 14 Décembre sur PC et sur toutes les consoles :

https://www.actugaming.net/firegirl-...y-agfd-442363/




Du gameplay pour le metroidvania *Elypse*, qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/elypse-ho...y-agfd-442527/




Explication du gameplay du jeu narratif et rythmique *A Musical Story*, qui doit sortir fin 2021 sur toutes les consoles, PC et iOS :

https://www.actugaming.net/a-musical...direct-441992/




Le jeu de survie dans l'espace *Tin Can: Escape Pod Simulator*, disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam, recevra un mode VR le 22 Décembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/tin-can-s...r-agfd-442688/

----------


## Higgins

Ganryu 2? C'est surprenant, le premier était un jeu Neo Geo assez peu remarquable.
Celui-ci a l'air sympa!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *Super Intern Story* a été annoncé pour l'Automne 2022 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/super-int...r-agfd-442685/







Du gameplay pour le RPG *Wartales*, qui doit sortir à la fin de l'année sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/wartales-...y-agfd-442267/




Du gameplay pour *Out There: Oceans of Time*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/out-there...y-agfd-442393/




Le jeu d'aventures-exploration avec un poulpe violet *Promenade* sortira fin 2022 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/promenade...y-agfd-442365/

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelike - sudoku - dungeon crawler *Overhaul* explique son fonctionnement. Il doit sortir prochainement sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/overhaul-...y-agfd-442395/




Le jeu de survie-exploration dans l'espace *The Pioneers: Surviving Desolation* présente son gameplay. Il doit sortir en Décembre 2022 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/the-pione...meplay-442707/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'aventures *Aveliana*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/aveliana-...sur-pc-442638/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1426740/Aveliana/




Cinématique d'ouverture pour le deckbuilder *Mahokenshi*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/mahokensh...o-agfd-442449/




Le jeu d'aventures *Mona* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/mona-aven...r-agfd-442425/

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Warcry Challenges* annonce son accès anticipé pour Février 2022 et une campagne kickstarter qui commencera le 28 Novembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/warcry-ch...tarter-442310/




Le jeu d'aventures *Deer & Boy* a été annoncé sur PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.actugaming.net/deer-boy-...r-agfd-442574/




*New World* prévoit des améliorations de son PvP :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383655.html

Où on pose une question intelligente, *Overwatch 2*, mais pourquoi donc ? :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=4459ca1d70b4

Le jeu de gestion d'un refuge pour animaux *To The Rescue!* est sorti hier sur PC et Mac :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/res...-refuge-chiens




Le jeu d'enquête *Conway: Disappearance at Dahlia View* est disponible sur PC et sortira sur toutes les consoles en 2022 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/con...-dune-fillette




Le schmup de PlatinumGames *Sol Cresta* ne sortira pas le 9 Décembre mais est retardé à une date ultérieure pour le moment inconnue :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...cresta-delayed

Un joueur de *Fortnite* a atteint le niveau 1000 du passe de bataille, sans récompense particulière :

https://www.thegamer.com/first-fortn...er-level-1000/

Le roguelite *The Crackpet Show* sera disponible sur Steam en accès anticipé le 16 Décembre. Une démo jouable est par ailleurs disponible :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-crackpe...-early-access/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Crackpet_Show/




Square Enix avoue que *Marvel's Avengers* est une déception et promet de retenir la leçon pour de futur GaaS. Facile, il faut éviter le grind de l'enfer pour des cosmétiques ou des évolutions qui servent à rien :

https://www.thegamer.com/square-enix...-live-service/

----------


## Munshine

Je n'ai pas envie d'ouvrir un débat. Et Je ne sais pas à quoi sert l'AGFD. 
 Mais j'espère que les videos de l'AGFD ne sont pas représentatives de l'ensemble de la production vidéo ludique française.
Cela fait 30 ans que le jeu video français manque de moyens mais je pensais pas que c'était à ce point.  ::sad::

----------


## Getz

Mais calmez-le ce Koub, je n'arrive plus à suivre  :Boom: 

Merci pour ces grosses fournées de news !  :;):

----------


## Stelarc

Je demande un topic de filtre à news. :X1:

----------


## KOUB

L'Among-Us-esque *Dubium* a été annoncé en accès anticipé pour 2022 sur PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/dubium-indie-among-us/
https://www.thegamer.com/dubium-inte...le-a-among-us/




Le record de speedrun 100% de *Majora's Mask*, qui tenait depuis 3 ans, a été battu :

https://www.thegamer.com/majoras-mas...cent-speedrun/

*Battlefield 2042* aura 10 heures d'essai gratuit pour les abonnés Game Pass ou EA Play :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6497656/

Le jeu de puzzle avec des moomins *Snufkin: Melody of Moominvalley* a été annoncé :

https://www.gamesradar.com/snufkin-m...g-the-moomins/





Le fond Moorise donnera des sous aux studios de développement Virtuoso Neomedia, Future Club, et Perfect Garbage :

https://www.destructoid.com/moonrise...king-projects/





*Far Cry 6* a un système de sauvegardes automatiques et pas de sauvegardes manuelles ... Et il y avait un problème. Si le jeu sauvait juste avant votre mort, vous étiez bloqué. Un fix vient d'être déployé pour les versions consoles. Ce sera "aussi tôt que possible" pour les versions PC, Stadia ou Luna :

https://www.destructoid.com/far-cry-...itle-update-2/

Des trophées ont été rajoutés à *Assassin's Creed Valhalla*, lâchant au passage que le prochain DLC auquel ses trophées correspondent se nommerait Tombs of the Fallen (et qu'il y aurait 3 tombeaux à explorer) :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...llen-dlc-leak/
https://www.gamesradar.com/assassins...aked-trophies/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Kalof annuel de l'année prochaine* ramènerait d'anciennes cartes avec lui :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-mo...rise-terminal/

Prévenez Noël Malware, le remaster de *Final Fantasy Tactics* a fuité chez un revendeur. La sortie serait prévue pour 2023 :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-t...remaster-leak/

Il n'y aura pas de mode de jeu exclusif sur PlayStation pour le *Kalof annuel de cette année* qui sort le 5 Novembre, mais divers bonus dont de l'XP d'arme quand un groupe ne contient que des joueurs PlayStation ou des événements mensuels double X. On attend avec impatience les menaces de boycott :

https://www.actugaming.net/call-of-d...tation-442798/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement des *Sims 5* aurait commencé chez EA :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383648.html

Le jeu de tir tactique *Thunder Tier One* sortira le 7 Décembre sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050844259.html




Où ça parle du système de loot boxes de *FIFA* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gambling-or-...ot-box-system/

Où ça parle du roguelike *Rift Wizard*, sorti le 1er Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/old-school-r...u-could-drown/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la démission de Jen Oneal a tapé fort sur le moral des troupes de *Blizzard*, malgré les annonces de changements de Bobby Kotick plus tôt dans la semaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...2021-earnings/

La dernière mise à jour de *Psychonauts 2* rend plus facile de compléter le jeu à 100% :

https://www.pcgamer.com/psychonauts-...little-easier/

La streameuse *SquidGame*, qui a ce pseudo depuis 11 ans, perd des "opés" comme on dit dans le milieu, à cause de son association involontaire avec la série de Netflix :

https://www.pcgamer.com/streamer-squ...w-association/

2ème partie du dossier de gameinformer sur les jeux bloqués dans l'enfer du développement :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...nt-hell-part-2

Plus ça va, plus les NFT révèlent que les cryptomonnaies puent aussi l'arnaque :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...marketing.html

Changer la localisation de votre maison de quelques mètres, grâce par exemple à un outil plus précis, pour votre précommande du service d'internet par satellites *Starlink* vous renvoie au bout de la file d'attente et rallonge donc votre attente de plus d'un an. Ce n'est pas le cas si vous changez d'adresse. C'est beau, ce professionnalisme :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...rs-until-2023/
*
Amazon* va devoir payer 422$ à chacun des chauffeurs de son service de VTC Flex. En effet, si vous donniez un pourboire à votre chauffeur via l'application, Amazon gardait le montant pour sa gueule :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-must-pay-...-of-1847988871

*Facebook - Meta* abandonne la reconnaissance faciale sur son réseau social et va supprimer les données d'un milliard de visages stockés :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...al-recognition

Ha au fait, ça aurait été bien de vérifier qu'il n'y avait pas déjà une compagnie nommée *Meta*, avant d'annoncer son changement de nom :

https://gamerant.com/facebook-meta-name-other-company/

----------


## Frypolar

> Ha au fait, ça aurait été bien de vérifier qu'il n'y avait pas déjà une compagnie nommée *Meta*, avant d'annoncer son changement de nom :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/facebook-meta-name-other-company/


Ils le savaient forcément mais s’en tapent.

----------


## Megiddo

> Il reste un peu plus de 2000 clefs pour la beta de *Lost Ark* qui démarre demain et va durer une petite semaine:
> https://www.mmorpg.com/giveaways/lost-ark-closed-beta-key-giveaway-2000001022
> 
> 
> Megiddo nous a tellement vendu le jeu, je vais tester ça, mais apparement, c'est plus un MMO qu'un HnS


Le produit de grande classe se vend de lui-même :  ::happy2:: 




Une tuerie, ce jeu. Les retours sont très bons. Et oui, c'est la structure type du MMO-H&S en isométrique que l'on connaît au travers de Cabal, Dekaron ou Tree of Savior, par exemple. Voire Lineage 2. Il fera des émules et c'est tant mieux.

Je l'attends vraiment, vraiment beaucoup. Très hâte de builder mes gammes et mes barres de skills au millimètre, puis de danser au milieu des mobs.  :Bave:

----------


## wcxd

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes *RUN: The world in-between*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur Steam. Une démo jouable est d'ailleurs disponible :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/run-the-w...railer-442264/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ween/?l=french
> 
> https://youtu.be/pNAyvh-b33A


Pour la petite info, c'est fait par un Canard : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...i%C3%A9-runner

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Où ça parle des très jolis dessins de l'action RPG *Tails of Iron* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/art/-l...ils-of-iron-i-

Des infos supplémentaires sur *Dragon Quest X Offline*, qui doit sortir le 26 Février sur PlayStation, Switch et PC au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/drag...ions-and-party

*The Binding of Isaac: Repentance* sort sur consoles de nouvelle génération et surtout Switch dans la journée :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-bindi...tch-this-week/

Le XCOMesque avec des cartes *Marvel’s Midnight Suns* est repoussé à la deuxième moitié de 2022 :

https://www.destructoid.com/marvels-...ond-half-2022/

Voici la liste des morceaux de *Just Dance 2022*, qui doit sortir sur toutes les consoles et Stadia dans la journée :

https://gamerant.com/just-dance-2022-song-list/

*Star Wars: The Old Republic* supprimera la RNG des drops d'équipement dans sa prochaine extension Legacy of the Sith qui doit sortir en Décembre :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-the-o...ps-remove-rng/

Du contenu gratuit ajouté aujourd'hui dans la Master Chief Collection pour les 20 ans de *Halo* :

https://gamerant.com/halo-master-chi...s-anniversary/





Il y a de plus en plus de vils piratins sur *Kalof Warzone*, alors que le nouveau système anti-triche Ricochet n'est pas encore déployé :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-hack...-cheat-system/

La troisième grosse mise à jour du FPS en accès anticipé *Beyond The Wire*, Operation III: Canada’s 100 days, a été déployée :

https://nofrag.com/les-canadiens-son...yond-the-wire/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *GTA 6* aurait été rebooté en 2020 :

https://gamewave.fr/gta-6/gta-6-aura...eboot-en-2020/

Le jeu de survie dans le sable *Starsand* sort en accès anticipé aujourd'hui. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/still-in-a-d...sandworms-too/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1380220/Starsand/




*EA* a fait plein d'argent ce trimestre fiscal, surtout grâce à FIFA 22, nommé dans le rapport "la franchise de football globale" et Apex Legends :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ter-up-sharply
https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/03/m...service-games/

La sortie de la simulation de golf *PGA Tour* est retardée, sans nouvelle date de sortie de précisée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...se-window-set/

Le jeu mobile *Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes* a atteint les 100 millions de joueurs :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/03/s...ers-milestone/

Et bon, on est au moins pas surpris, mais *EA* croit très fort que les NFT et la blockchain sont le futur des jeux vidéos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ea-calls-nft...-our-industry/

Ça va aussi très bien pour *Take-Two*, avec GTA 5 qui atteint les 155 millions d'exemplaires vendus, et Red Dead Redemption 2 les 39 millions. Borderlands 3 est le jeu de 2K qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement. Take Two a aussi 62 jeux qui doivent sortir avant Mars 2024. Et finalement, un jeu multijoueur de Hangar 13 (Mafia 3) décrit comme Cthulhu rencontre Saints Row avec des superhéros a été annulé alors que 53 millions de dollars avaient déjà été dépensés :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/gta-5...units-sold-in/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/borde...-game-to-date/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gt.../1100-6497686/
https://www.pcgamer.com/mafia-3-stud...h-superheroes/
https://kotaku.com/take-two-cancels-...-by-1847992907
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...een-cancelled/

Via les dons en bits, *Twitch* a servi à blanchir 10 millions de dollars :

https://kotaku.com/report-hackers-la...tch-1847993263

3ème partie du dossier de gameinformer sur les jeux bloqués dans l'enfer du développement :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...nt-hell-part-3

----------


## Mikch

Purée, dans cette industrie tu peux maintenant te permettre d'annuler un jeu qui t'a déjà couté 53M$... Pensée pour les devs qui voient quatre ans de dur labeur jeté à la poubelle (et leurs jobs sont en danger, de ce que j'ai compris.)

Pour FIFA, dommage qu'ils aient pas un petit mot pour Konami, qui a réussi à tuer le peu de concurrence que cette cochonnerie avait.

----------


## runner

> Purée, dans cette industrie tu peux maintenant te permettre d'annuler un jeu qui t'a déjà couté 53M$... Pensée pour les devs qui voient quatre ans de dur labeur jeté à la poubelle (et leurs jobs sont en danger, de ce que j'ai compris.)
> .


Quand tu as un studio qui te vend 150 millions de son jeu et rapporte plus d'un milliard à son éditeur, 53 millions c'est peanuts. Faut relativiser.
C'est comme si apple annulait un projet à 100 millions d'euros, ce serait comme si on te volait 100 balles pour eux.

Quand CIG va annuler son projet irréaliste à plus de 300 millions d'euros, là ça va faire mal. ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

Les notes de Forza Horizon! Ça sent le bon cru.

----------


## purEcontact

Si c'est de la R&D, tu peux être sûr que c'est pas 53M en perte sèche : tu auras des assets, des mécaniques, etc. qui vont être réinjecté dans d'autres jeux.
Le projet Titan a donné Owerwatch avec le succès qu'on lui connaît (ou lui a connu, c'est selon).

On est très loin de l'industrie chimique (entre autres) où si ta formulation passe pas l'étape d'industrialisation, tu peux la jeter.

----------


## Erkin_

Imaginez si nous devions, nous les contribuables, payer pour un projet de plusieurs millions annulé comme ça... wait.  :Boom: 
https://www.franceinter.fr/justice/s...-sera-remplace

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quand même



> Cthulhu rencontre Saints Row avec des superhéros


Ok ça aurait probablement fini en truc daubé, mais le contexte vend du rêve  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Imaginez si nous devions, nous les contribuables, payer pour un projet de plusieurs millions annulé comme ça... wait. 
> https://www.franceinter.fr/justice/s...-sera-remplace


Si on va par là, y'a des chantiers bien plus coûteux qui ont été payés avec notre pognon (genre des aéroports inutilisés).
C'est toujours plus facile de dépenser le pognon des autres, étrangement.

----------


## Higgins

Chères goules, aimables morts-vivants, rendez-vous là dans une heure et des bananes :

----------


## Maalak

> Le XCOMesque avec des cartes *Marvel’s Midnight Suns* est repoussé à la deuxième moitié de 2022 :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/marvels-...ond-half-2022/


Mais non !  :Boom:   :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Chères goules, aimables morts-vivants, rendez-vous là dans une heure et des bananes :
> 
> https://youtu.be/JldMvQMO_5U

----------


## Illynir

La session de gameplay de 19 minutes du coup.

J'aime bien, c'est en retard techniquement comme d'hab mais il y a du cachet.

----------


## Stratosfear

> J'aime bien, c'est en retard techniquement comme d'hab mais il y a du cachet.


C'est ce qu'on dit pour vendre la maison de papy qui vient de partir, et qui est resté dans son jus depuis 35 ans.  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Boah, sur PC avec un bon reshade voire le RTGI directement, ça passera, t’inquiète.  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

C'est sûr que c'est dommage que ça ait pas la gueule du remake de Demon's Souls, pour n'en citer qu'un.
Mais ça a l'air fabuleux nonetheless!!

----------


## Zodex

> Chères goules, aimables morts-vivants, rendez-vous là dans une heure et des bananes :


Oula, ah oui c'est un mod Total Conversion de Dark Souls 3 en fait.  ::O: 
Le nombre d'assets réutilisé ! Le son des trash mobs qui meurent, l'anim du dragon, l'anim et le son du coup critique après le stun sur le dragon ou le trash mob à 20:25, les armes sont les mêmes... Les coffres, les textures aussi  ::O: . Bon, ça ne m'empêchera pas de me précipiter sur la version GOTY et sur les vinyles, m'enfin quand même...

En revanche, les magies ont l'air cool. Et on peut sauter et s'accroupir, trop bien. Je suis un gros fanboy de FS, mais là je suis tout désaucé...  :Emo:

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Je passe de temps en temps voir MisterMV. Parce que je l'aime bien, le vieux monsieur. Le gars qui récolte des dons en passant des heures sur son logiciel de MAO pour sortir "J'adore le Zboub".


J'ai regardé en VOD toute la création de ce chef d'oeuvre... c'est émouvant de voir les tatonnements, le délire quand il veut utiliser un logiciel pour aggraver sa voix et se rendre compte que ça ressemble plus à des kidnappeurs au téléphone, de recueillir n'importe quel streamer pour qu'il participe même si c'est pour dire "zboubinet" en boucle...

Ou cette histoire avec Antoine Daniel et Patrick Balkany...

----------


## makiayoyo

> En revanche, les magies ont l'air cool. Et on peut sauter et s'accroupir, trop bien. Je suis un gros fanboy de FS, mais là je suis tout désaucé...


Tout ce qui marchait déjà dans la série a l'air d'être là, par contre l'arrivée des camps et des chariots à la Ubisoft et les longs trajets a cheval-truc dans un Open world vide, je sais pas... on verra bien le résultat !

----------


## Illynir

Ils ont visiblement bien aimé certains aspect de Breath of the wild aussi. Après, que l'univers soit vide, pourquoi pas, mais j'espère que le lore suivra et que le scénario sera un peu plus digeste que sur les Dark Souls pour maintenir en haleine.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Ils ont visiblement bien aimé certains aspect de Breath of the wild aussi.


J'ai raté un passage en para-voile, c'est ça ?  :^_^:

----------


## Illynir

La structure de la map, la carte, les balises, le positionnement des quêtes, etc. Du peu que j'en ai vu ça ressemble beaucoup au style BOTW quand même.

Ils ont pioché un peu partout visiblement.

----------


## makiayoyo

> La structure de la map, la carte, les balises, le positionnement des quêtes, etc. Du peu que j'en ai vu ça ressemble beaucoup au style BOTW quand même.


Ouais je sais pas, ça ressemble à tous les mondes ouverts (que Botw a repompé aussi donc bon)

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

Les *Alder Lake* d'Intel sont sortis et Factornews en parle :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rse-48054.html

Ça va bien pour *Nintendo*, qui a 14 jeux qui se sont vendus à plus d'un million d'exemplaires depuis Avril, et a atteint les 92 millions de Switch vendues :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/04/n...s-since-april/
https://www.destructoid.com/total-ni...proaching-wii/

*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* est passé devant Mario Kart Wii à 38.74 millions d'exemplaires vendus :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rio-kart-ever/

*Nintendo* a confirmé les dates de sorties de plusieurs jeux :

https://www.destructoid.com/switch-b...windows-dates/



*Shovel Knight Dig* devrait sortir quelque part en 2022 :

https://www.destructoid.com/shovel-k...r-scrap-knight

Le jeu d'horreur *Mirror Layers* est disponible sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.polygon.com/22763547/mir...impressions-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Mirror_Layers/




*Twitch* a décidé que les personnes bannies par un streameur cessaient automatiquement de le suivre, avant de revenir en arrière :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...anges-its-mind

*Flesh Water* est un petit jeu d'horreur gratuit sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/flesh-water

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1740730/Flesh_Water/




Le puzzle-plateformer *Time Loader* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tim...retourne-passe




Amy Dunham a démissionné de son poste de directrice technique de *Blizzard* :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/job-n...s-the-company/

Il n'y a pas qu'Elden Ring dans la vie, il y a aussi *Company of Heroes 3* qui présente son gameplay :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rview-trailer/




Le mod Ashes Afterglow pour *Doom* est disponible au téléchargement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/ashes...-for-download/

https://forum.zdoom.org/viewtopic.php?t=47573
https://forum.zdoom.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=69612

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action *Blackwind* sortira le 20 Janvier sur PC, Mac et consoles :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/top-d...-january-20th/




Bande-annonce de lancement de *Forza Horizon 5*, qui sort demain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/forz...launch-trailer




Le jeu de romance et de bowling *Date Night Bowling* sortira le 26 Novembre sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/date...-for-switch-pc




Le remake du RPG - simulation de ferme *Rune Factory 4 Special* sortira le 7 Décembre sur Steam, PS4 et XBox One :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/rune...hes-december-7
https://noisypixel.net/rune-factory-...-release-date/




Le soft launch canadien du jeu de cartes *Pokemon Trading Card Game Live* sur mobiles et PC est reporté à 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/poke...elayed-to-2022

Spider-Man arrivera enfin sur *Marvel's Avengers* en exclusivité PlayStation comme promis, en même temps qu'un nouveau raid le 30 Novembre :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...on-november-30

*FarmVille 3* est sorti sur iOS, Android et Mac M1 :

https://www.thegamer.com/farmville-3...ble-worldwide/




Le jeu de stratégie *Humankind* supporte maintenant officiellement les mods :

https://www.thegamer.com/humankind-g...l-mod-support/

Concert virtuel le 11 Novembre pour les 10 ans de *Skyrim* :

https://www.thegamer.com/skyrim-host...0-anniversary/





Vue d'ensemble de la carte Pacific’s Caldera pour *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...c-caldera-map/



Spoiler Alert! 






L'*EVE Fanfest* devrait avoir lieu en Mai 2022 en Islande, en dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable, si tout va bien :

https://www.destructoid.com/an-in-pe...eland-in-2022/

Le championnat esports de *League of Legends* existe depuis 10 ans ... Et n'est toujours pas rentable en lui-même :

https://www.destructoid.com/league-o...it-riot-games/

Nouvelle fuite de données chez *GeForce Now* avec de nouvelles dates de sorties de jeux plus ou moins attendus (Dragon Age 4, Gears 6, FF7 Remake, Elder Scrolls 6, etc):

https://gamerant.com/dragon-age-4-re...orce-now-leak/
https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-7...orce-now-leak/
https://gamerant.com/elder-scrolls-6...orce-now-leak/
https://gamerant.com/gears-of-war-6-...k-geforce-now/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un artwork), *Gotham Knights* sortirait à l'été 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/gotham-knights-...n-spring-2022/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le prochain opérateur de *Rainbow Six Siege* :

https://nofrag.com/ubisoft-tease-son...bow-six-siege/




Le jeu de survie *Among Trees* sortira d'accès anticipé le 10 Novembre :

https://nofrag.com/among-trees-sorti...e-10-novembre/

14 minutes de gameplay pour le FPS *Bright Memory: Infinite*, qui sort le 11 Novembre sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/bright-memory-inf...s-de-gameplay/




Vu son économie pétée, *New World* entreprend des actions contre les vendeurs de pièces d'or :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383726.html
https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-pa...-respec-costs/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/am.../1100-6497729/

*New World* se met aussi à bannir temporairement les streameurs qui utilisent des exploits :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-ban-streamers/

Mais ils essaient aussi de réparer l'économie, qui pourtant va très bien sur *New World* selon Amazon Games :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383722.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *2K Sports* pourrait profiter de la vacance de la licence FIFA pour se lancer dans les simulations de football :

https://gamewave.fr/nba-2k22/2k-spor...its-a-la-fifa/

Présentation de la mise à jour Khaït Nebula : Stranger Skies pour l'accès anticipé d'*Everspace 2*, déployée aujourd'hui ou hier :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050844297.html




League of Legends, Teamfight Tactics, Legends of Runeterra et Valorant sont désormais disponibles sur l'*Epic Games Store* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050844325.html

La mise à jour 2.0 pour *Animal Crossing New Horizons* devait sortir demain mais est en fait disponible dès aujourd'hui :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050844301.html

*Total War: Warhammer 3* sortira le 17 Février et sera disponible dès le premier jour sur le Game Pass. Et vous prendrez bien une présentation des Royaumes Ogres, faction qui ne sera disponible que pour ceux ayant pré-commandé ou qui achèteront le jeu lors de la première semaine de sa sortie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-wa...ogres-and-all/




*Devolver Digital* est entré en bourse avec une évaluation à 939.8 millions de dollars. Sony Interactive Entertainment en a profité pour en acheter un bout. Et Devolver s'est aussi offert les studios Dodge Roll, Nerial, et Firefly :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...-939-8-million
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050844307.html
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/devo...it-goes-public

Le MMO *Star Wars: The Old Republic* a 10 ans et Bioware déclare bien sûr ne pas vouloir le fermer pour le moment. Et un petit point sur l'histoire en plus ... Enfin, tant que Disney demande pas plus d'argent pour la marque Star Wars, tout va bien :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bioware-has-...-anytime-soon/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/as.../1100-6497674/

----------


## KOUB

Voilà les 15 minutes d'*Elden Ring* annoncées, qui sort toujours le 25 Février 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-15-min...te-souls-like/




Il y a eu un braquage de cartes RTX 30XX aux USA :

https://www.pcgamer.com/yes-a-litera...d-just-happen/

Strauss Zelnick, la patron de *Take-Two* croit très forts aux "bien digitaux" mais pas forcément dans les NFT tels qu'ils sont aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/take-two-bos...e-theyre-nfts/

Le *FC Barcelona* se lance aussi dans les NFT, poussé par son endettement :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/actualite...te-de-nft.html

----------


## Supergounou

> les NFT


Bon tant pis, je vais passer pour un idiot, mais la question me taraude depuis plusieurs semaines donc j'ose: c'est quoi les NON-FONGIBLE-TOKEN?

----------


## Stratosfear

L'arnaque du moment.

----------


## Supergounou

Merci, ça j'avais bien compris  :^_^: 
J'ai aussi compris qu'il s'agit d'objets virtuels qu'on peut acheter avec du vrai argent.

Mais concrètement?

----------


## Cwningen

Concrètement c'est rien.

En gros c'est comme si quelqu'un te vendait un bout de papier sur lequel il a écrit "Je dédicace cette œuvre (que je possède ou pas) à Supergounou" et c'est signé. Tu peux re-signer en dessous pour le revendre à un autre pigeon.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok je vois à peu près. Mais dans un jeu du coup? C'est genre un mod unique que tu fais et que tu peux vendre à n'importe quel pigeon? Et autre question: y a vraiment des gens qui achètent?

----------


## Higgins

D'après ce que j'ai compris tu achètes un jpeg* mais tout le monde peut quand même le copier comme avant.
Mais t'es le propriétaire. C'est complètement con.

*ou autre type de fichier

----------


## Supergounou

::wacko::

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon tant pis, je vais passer pour un idiot, mais la question me taraude depuis plusieurs semaines donc j'ose: c'est quoi les NON-FONGIBLE-TOKEN?


https://nitter.snopyta.org/Cafeine/s...97763436892163





(2e image pour les NFT)

Il y a aussi ce thread mais c’est plus long et moins rigolo.

----------


## Baalim

> D'après ce que j'ai compris tu achètes un jpeg* mais tout le monde peut quand même le copier comme avant.
> Mais t'es le propriétaire. C'est complètement con.
> 
> *ou autre type de fichier


Je ne vois pas l'intérêt mais j'en ai deux à vendre.  ::wacko:: 
Viendez avec des valises de billets au deuxième sous-sol de l'intermarché

----------


## Louck

> D'après ce que j'ai compris tu achètes un jpeg* mais tout le monde peut quand même le copier comme avant.
> Mais t'es le propriétaire. C'est complètement con.
> 
> *ou autre type de fichier


Ca se résume à des mecs qui te vendent monts et merveilles, arts et étoiles, contre une grosse somme d'argent. Sauf qu'à la fin, tu reçois rien (au mieux, un bout de papier).

Ils veulent te faire croire que tu deviendras propriétaire d'un bien (ce qui est totalement faux, quelque soit le bien).

A noter que, comme détaillé dans le lien de Frypolar, le NFT peut être exploité beaucoup plus salement.

----------


## 564.3

On peut voir ça comme une sorte de contrat numérique validé et conservé de façon décentralisée, peut-être ?
Faut voir la première embrouille devant des tribunaux pour savoir ce que ça vaut réellement.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Premier événement sur *Humankind* pour le jour des morts, disponible maintenant et pour un mois :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ted-time-event




Pour le début de la saison 11 d'*Apex Legends*, l'assistance à la visée des consoles a été accidentellement réglée sur celle du PC pendant 29h :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ap.../1100-6497735/

Vous serez ravis d'apprendre que le jeu d'emménagement *Unpacking* a 14.000 sons différents :

https://kotaku.com/hit-puzzle-game-u...fil-1848000220

*Dungeon Encounters*, le dungeon crawler minimaliste de Square Enix a été inspiré par une carte du métro de Tokyo. Voilà, vous aurez de quoi briller en société :

https://www.destructoid.com/dungeon-...are-enix-news/

Le sémillant Todd Howard fera un AMA sur Reddit le 10 Novembre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/to...ans-de-skyrim/





Voici les 13 premières minutes de la campagne du *Kalof annuel* :

https://nofrag.com/call-of-duty-vang...-mode-zombies/




La dernière mise à jour de *Rust* introduit des batteries de missiles utilisables, cachées quelque part dans la base militaire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/push-a-butto...w-rust-update/

*Google Chrome* va maintenant un peu plus vite :

https://www.pcgamer.com/google-chrom...speed-upgrade/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu Marvel de *Skydance Media* mettra probablement en scène les 4 Fantastiques ou Ant-Man :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amy-hennigs-...firmed-writer/

Pour son deuxième anniversaire, *Planet Zoo*, un DLC gratuit avec une boutique de cupcakes et des varis noirs et blancs :

https://www.destructoid.com/planet-z...akes-cake-shop

Binance enquête sur la crypto-arnaque Squid Game :

https://gizmodo.com/binance-is-now-i...cam-1847998199

----------


## Mikch

Konami repousse la sortie du "pack premium" de e-football 2022 au :checks notes: printemps 2022. Pour la fin de la saison donc. De vrais génies.

----------


## makiayoyo

ils repoussent la sortie de la 1.0 au printemps et remboursent les packs premium automatiquement... ce tweet finira dans le Dico sous la définition de "Fail"

----------


## runner

> List of Games Affected by DRM Issue in 12th Gen Intel® Core™ Processors for Windows 11* and Windows® 10
> 
> Documentation
> 
> Content Type
> Troubleshooting
> 
> Article ID
> 000088261
> ...


https://www.intel.com/content/www/us...rocessors.html

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

La mise à jour de *Skyrim* pour les consoles de nouvelle génération sera gratuite. Par contre, passer de la version spéciale à la version anniversaire coutera 20 euros. 55 euros pour la version anniversaire toute seule :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ersary-edition

Selon Nintendo, la *Switch* n'ait qu'au milieu de sa vie ... :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-nintendo-says

Nintendo a aussi promis d'améliorer et d'étendre le *Nintendo Online*, qui compte maintenant 32 millions d'abonnés. Ils l'avaient pas promis aussi l'année dernière ? :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-switch-online

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Star Ocean: The Divine Force* annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/star...owcase-trailer




Le metroidvania *Islets* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/side...nounced-for-pc




Sans vraiment de surprise, EA fait les 2 tiers de ses revenus par ses jeux-services :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-live-service-revenue/

*Final Fantasy XIV* a banni 7000 comptes en rapport avec du commerce des items du jeu contre du vrai argent du vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mo.../1100-6497767/

Le battle-arena avec des cartes *Transformers Tactical Arena* est sorti sur Apple Arcade :

https://kotaku.com/new-transformers-...-ca-1848004365




Nathan Gary devient le nouveau président de l'éditeur *Annapurna* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...y-as-president

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Pokemon Brilliant Diamond et Shining Pearl* :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-brillia...rview-trailer/




*Bloober Team* (Layers of Fear 2, Observer, et The Medium) et *Rogue Games* (Monomals, Sprawl, Fisti-Fluffs) s'associent pour développer un nouveau jeu encore inconnu sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://gamerant.com/bloober-team-rogue-games-next-gen/

Où ça parle du Battle Pass pour *Halo Infinite*, qui sort le 8 Décembre :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-battle-pass/

Le prochain chapitre de *Dead By Daylight*, nommé Portrait of a Murder, doit sortir plus tard ce mois-ci :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...elease-window/





Le Halo-Portal *Splitgate*, toujours en bêta ouverte pour une sortie toujours prévue en 2022, rajoute la possibilité de customiser les parties :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...custom-matches




Où les développeurs de *Darkest Dungeon 2* en parlent :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dar...-older-brother

----------


## KOUB

Le point'n click d'horreur en noir et blanc *Nott Longa* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/not...onde-parallele




Le jeu de gestion de restaurants *Recipe for Disaster* est disponible sur Steam en accès anticipé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rec...on-restaurants




32 jeux protégés par Denuvo sont incompatibles avec les nouveaux processeurs *Alder Lake* d'Intel :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/32-de...der-lake-cpus/

Il y a moyen de magouiller un truc par contre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-alder-...st-workaround/

*Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* est disponible au pré-téléchargement avant sa sortie le 7 Décembre ... Mais pas sur PC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-until-launch/

Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Les Schtroumpfs Mission Malfeuille* :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/les-schtrou...cem-126404.htm




L'histoire de *33 Mony*, qui a quitté la Syrie en guerre en 2014 et est devenu ... Joueur Pro de Fortnite :

https://kotaku.com/once-he-was-at-th...irl-1848003283

Ça doit prendre un peu plus de temps que prévu de régler la pléthore de légers problèmes d'*eFootball 2022*, qui voit sa mise à jour 1.0.0 repoussée au Printemps 2022. Des remboursements de machins sont proposés :

https://www.destructoid.com/konami-d...2-update-news/





Le jeu que tout le monde attendait impatiemment le jour de son annonce, la battle-royale sur portables *Final Fantasy VII: The First Soldier* sortira le 17 Novembre :




Retournement de situation ! *Meta Company* a été déposé en 2016 ... et *Meta* en 2015 par la Chan Zuckerberg Initiative:

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ed-on-its-name

La dernière mise à jour de *Phasmophobia* améliore la planche Ouija :

https://gamerant.com/phasmophobia-pa...action-update/

Les baisses de prix temporaires des items en vente dans le magasin de *Marvel's Avengers* deviennent permanentes. Le jeu a donc probablement encore un grand avenir :

https://gamerant.com/marvels-avenger...e-store-items/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Obsidian Entertainment* travaillerait sur RPG au nom de code Project Missouri. Il s'agirait d'un jeu d'enquête sur un meurtre :

https://gamerant.com/obsidian-entert...ject-missouri/

Interview de Sébastien Dubois, à propos du tactical *No Plan B* :

https://www.actugaming.net/no-plan-b...w-agfd-443201/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Ruined King*, le RPG annoncé par Riot Games, pourrait sortir en Novembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383744.html

Le jeu d'aventure en VR *Wanderer* sortira le 27 Janvier 2022 sur PS VR, Oculus et casques compatibles SteamVR :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050844349.html




Les employés d'*Ubisoft* lancent une pétition publique pour que la compagnie arrête d'ignorer leurs plaintes rapport aux histoires de harcélement :

https://kotaku.com/frustrated-ubisof...-so-1848003796
https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-empl...eform-demands/
https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-sta...se-harassment/

L'annulation du jeu à 53 millions de dollars de *Hangar 13* par Take-Two ne résultera pas en licenciements :

https://gamerant.com/hangar-13-no-layoffs/

Il n'y pas que les employés directs d'*Activision Blizzard* qui souffraient de la misogynie, du harcélement et du crunch, il y a aussi les sous-traitants :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...runch-layoffs/

Si le constructeur d'appareils de sports connectés *Peloton* a perdu de l'argent ce trimestre, c'est de la faute d'Apple selon lui :

https://gizmodo.com/peloton-stumbles...s-p-1848002456

Un écran de 0.7 pouces en 1080p, parfait pour jouer à *Doom 2016* :

https://gizmodo.com/you-might-need-a...s-i-1848004100

----------


## Erkin_

Mount & Blade II et Ark sont maintenant fonctionnels, avec leur anti-cheat BattleEye, sur Proton.
D'après Valve, le support de BattleEye sur Proton ne demande aucun travail de dev additionnel, juste une petite tâche administrative avec l'entreprise qui gère BattleEye.

https://steamcommunity.com/groups/st...63180636096967

----------


## dridrilamenace

C'est pareil pour Easy Anti Cheat.
Et Respawn/EA n'ont toujours pas fait le nécessaire pour qu'EAC soit pris en charge par Proton :râle:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Un groupe de joueurs de *Fallout 76* ont joué Macbeth en live :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...h-live-in-game

Le RPG *Guns Undarkness* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/shoj...arkness-for-pc




La sortie du jeu d'aventures *OU* a été retardée à 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/ou-d...second-trailer




Le visual novel Needy Girl Overdose devient *Needy Streamer Overload* et sortira le 21 Janvier 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/need...anuary-21-2022




*The Machine* est un jeu d'aventures annoncé ... pour Game Boy :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-game-boy-the-machine/





710.000 copies vendues pour *Forza Horizon 5*... Avant sa sortie :

https://www.thegamer.com/forza-horiz...aunch-players/

*Sega* veut investir 100 milliards de yens (882 millions de dollars) dans le développement de jeux vidéos sur les 5 prochaines années, dans leurs propres studios ou dans l'achat d'autres :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-acquisitions/

Il semble que des copies de *Pokémon Brilliant Diamond et Shining Pearl* se soient perdues (Ma maman diraient qu'elles ont collés aux doigts de certaines personnes), alors q'ils doivent sortir le 19 Novembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-in-the-wild/





Il va y avoir un événement pour le Black Friday sur *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* ... Je me demande si on pourra piétiner les autre habitants de l'île pour obtenir une carte RTX 3090 :

https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-n...day-1848010843

*Atari* a perdu son procès pour viol de copyright contre Redbubble, un site d'impression à la demande qui imprimait donc des trucs, demandés par d'autres, qui appartenaient à Atari :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...inst-redbubble

Un mod pour rajouter ce qui manquait à *Dark Souls*, de flingues ! :

https://gamerant.com/dark-souls-thir...mod-halo-guns/

Voici les machines agricoles de *Farming Simulator 22* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/farming-s...hines-trailer/
https://www.farming-simulator.com/ne...us&news_id=258




Vous vous souvenez du MMO *Entropia Universe* ? On souhaite le même avenir aux NFT :

https://www.pcgamer.com/before-block...opia-universe/

La sortie de l'extension Endwalker pour *Final Fantasy 14* est repoussée de 2 semaines au 7 Décembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...d-to-december/

*Trios* est un jeu de puzzles mathématiques disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/just-vibe-ou...-math-puzzler/




Un NFT Onlypunk d'Amouranth est parti à plus de 120.000 dollars aux enchères :

https://gamerant.com/amouranth-nft-auction/

----------


## phyllobates

> Il semble que des copies de *Pokémon Brilliant Diamond et Shining Pearl* se soient perdues (Ma maman diraient qu'elles ont collés aux doigts de certaines personnes), alors q'ils doivent sortir le 19 Novembre :


La maman de KOUB en guest star  ::o: 

Cœurs avec les doigts pour la maman de KOUB, sans qui rien n'aurait été possible!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> 710.000 copies vendues pour *Forza Horizon 5*... Avant sa sortie :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/forza-horiz...aunch-players/


T'as lu en diagonale (ou alors tu fais du mauvais esprit  ::ninja:: ). Le jeu est "sorti" le 4 novembre pour tous les acheteurs de l'ultimate. Le 710k n'est pas un chiffre de ventes, c'est le nombre de personnes actives sur le jeu au moment de la rédaction de l'article (qui a sans doute augmenté depuis).

----------


## KOUB

> T'as lu en diagonale (ou alors tu fais du mauvais esprit ). Le jeu est "sorti" le 4 novembre pour tous les acheteurs de l'ultimate. Le 710k n'est pas un chiffre de ventes, c'est le nombre de personnes actives sur le jeu au moment de la rédaction de l'article (qui a sans doute augmenté depuis).


Tu as absolument raison. Et ils sont d'ailleurs 800.000 maintenant à avoir payé la version luxe à 100 euros :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383796.html

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Vous avez maintenant la possibilité de modifier les habitats de vos voisins avec le DLC *Animal Crossing: Happy Home Paradise*, mais ne le faites pas si votre aéroport est ouvert :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gates-are-open

Voilà les 5 classes qui seront jouables dans *Elden Ring* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-in-elden-ring





Riot Games va passer un mois à célébrer sa série animée *Arcane*, avec en particulier le don de 30 bourses de 10.000$ à des œuvres caritatives nominées par des joueurs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-series-arcane

Denuvo a été retirée d'*Injustice 2* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/warne...m-injustice-2/

La sortie du gigeresque *Scorn* est repoussée à quelque part en 2022. Ceux ayant participé au kickstarter quand le jeu devait sortir en 2017 sont fort peu contents :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/h-r-g...ed-until-2022/
https://www.thegamer.com/scorn-kicks...pdate-refunds/

La sortie du DLC Tomb of the Raiders pour *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* est officialisée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ollowing-leak/





*Battlefield 2042* s'est débloqué une semaine en avance après son pré-chargement chez un joueur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-via-pre-load/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Hogwarts Legacy* devrait sortir après le prochain film de la série des Animaux Fantastiques. Selon les leaks du Geforce Now, ce serait le 8 Mars 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/hogwarts-legacy...-beasts-movie/
https://www.millenium.org/news/383784.html

De fieffés dataminers ont trouvé une référence à un cross-over entre le *Kalof Annuel de cette année* et L'Attaque des Titans :

https://gamingintel.com/vanguard-att...r-event-leaks/

La mise à jour 3.15.1 de *Star Citizen* verra l'arrivée du "Easy Anti-Cheat" :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383791.html

Une équipe de moddeurs a recréé le DLC Pinnacle Station, initialement retiré pour la *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/meet-the-mod...ects-lost-dlc/




Pour ses 10 ans, le MMO *Star Wars: The Old Republic* a ressorti sa première bande-annonce en 4K :

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-th...eleased-in-4k/




Où on revient sur le goût immodéré de Gandhi pour les bombes atomiques dans *Civilization* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14851...vilization.htm

Où on revient sur l'histoire d'un célèbre mythomane incompétent *Chris Roberts Peter Molyneux* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14851...-jeu-video.htm




Factornews parle de l'incompatibilité de systèmes de protections anti-piratages avec les CPU *Alder Lake* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ite-48058.html

----------


## pipoop

> Voilà les 5 classes qui seront jouables dans *Elden Ring* :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-in-elden-ring


sympa comme classe le: putain de loup
(traduction approximative)
guerrier et champion..ca fait pas doublon?

----------


## Maximelene

> sympa comme classe le: putain de loup
> (traduction approximative)
> guerrier et champion..ca fait pas doublon?


Le Guerrier c'est plutôt le mec en armure avec un bouclier, le Champion c'est le barbare à l'arme à deux mains, je pense.  :;):

----------


## pipoop

> Le Guerrier c'est plutôt le mec en armure avec un bouclier, le Champion c'est le barbare à l'arme à deux mains, je pense.


Autour du cou le bouclier? ::wacko:: 
le guerrier a l'air d'etre la classe lie a l'agilite (voleur?) sur son image il as 2 lames

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, possible effectivement. Du coup ça ne ferait pas non plus doublon avec le Champion.  ::P:

----------


## pipoop

> Ah, possible effectivement. Du coup ça ne ferait pas non plus doublon avec le Champion.


du coup...ouais

----------


## Kriegor

Sur l'autre représentation du guerrier, on peut aussi le voir avec une arme à deux mains. Et sur une des deux images du champion, il se trimballe une arme à une main.

Je pense que les classes seront gérées comme dans tous les Souls jusqu'à présent. Juste quelques points d'écart dans les attributs et un stuff de départ qui diffère. Et ensuite, on s'arme en fonction de ce qu'on a bourré en str/dex (enfin surtout en fonction de ce qu'on trouve stylé). 

Je pense que le guerrier, par rapport au champion, aura des points de stats répartis de façon plus homogène, en faisant un personnage possiblement plus polyvalent si le joueur le souhaite, capable de lancer des sorts (ce qu'on le voyait faire dans la démo) et/ou taper avec des armes dex et/ou str. Là où le barbare/champion sera, en tout cas au départ, essentiellement orienté dégâts physiques, avec des stats int/faith qui puent le caca.

----------


## Megiddo

Il y a désormais de vraies classes à distance dans ce nouveau souls, ou pas?

----------


## pipoop

Non je pense pareil ca va etre juste des repartitions de points differentes et au final on fera comme tout le monde:
on cherchera les builds petes sur internet ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> et au final on fera comme tout le monde:
> On spammera la roulade quelque soit le build


ftfy

----------


## Kody

N'oubliez pas que ce sont surement les classes pour le test réseau plus possibles conventions et ne reflètent probablement pas les classes de départ du jeu à la sortie.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le mod Take Earth Back pour *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* change complétement la fin et heu ... Ça a quand même l'air pas dégueu :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...ission-of-me3/




*Metal Gear Solid 2 et 3* vont être retirés temporairement de la vente à partir du 8 Novembre, le temps que Konami négocie les droits d'archives historiques utilisées dans les deux jeux :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/meta...ing-november-8

Il se pourrait que *FIFA 22* perde non seulement son nom mais aussi Diego Maradona, vu que la personne ayant signé le contrat pour FIFA 21 et 22 n'avait pas exactement les droits pour le faire :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/di...re-de-fifa-22/

Ça a teasé le prochain Mass Effect pour le *N7 Day* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bioware-shar...will-continue/





Le FPS uchronique *Apollo Red Moon* a été annoncé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/apollo-red-moon-u...o-sur-la-lune/




Le deckbuilder métallique lourd *Power Chord* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam en Décembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/its-heavy-me...r-power-chord/




Le gigantesque mod de 133 missions Mental Omega pour *Red Alert 2* est sorti en version finale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sprawling-re...ally-finished/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/mental-omega
http://mentalomega.com/




Il y a un tas de nouveaux studios de développement de jeux vidéos qui s'installent au Canada, motivés principalement par les réductions d'impôts (et le cadre de vie). Du coup, les développeurs expérimentés, sous-payés, harcelés et écrasés par le Crunch d'*Ubisoft* se cassent les uns après les autres. Du coup, Ubisoft augmente les salaires ... C'est toujours pas le plus gros problème ... Ils vont le comprendre un jour :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-announces...-le-1848012438

----------


## Ananas

> Bon tant pis, je vais passer pour un idiot, mais la question me taraude depuis plusieurs semaines donc j'ose: c'est quoi les NON-FONGIBLE-TOKEN?


J'ai 3 jours de retard dans ma réponse (autant dire une éternité sur le topic des news) mais a peine une seule page de posts (autant dire pas grand chose - vous êtes bien calme, au fait vous avez vu y'a des bonasses sur la couv de GTA trilogy), donc je prend la peine de répondre quand même  ::): 

Conceptuellement parlant, les canards d'au-dessus ont juste: c'est l'équivalent d'un bout de papier qui te dit "la skin fortnite édition limité #43 hélicopénis pour la sulfateuse de base appartient a Supergounou. Bisous, Tim." C'est ta preuve d'achat pour un objet qui existe en édition limité/unique. Exactement comme pour une oeuvre d'art réelle. Rien ne t'empêche ensuite de la revendre a quelqu'un d'autre si tu en as marre de la skin, ou simplement si tu l'avais acheté pour spéculer.

Sémantiquement, ça s'appelle non-fongible token en opposition aux... fongible tokens (ha!). Le token est ici une preuve d'achat, de possession ou plus génériquement un marqueur qui te donne l'autorité d'exercer un droit. Un exemple classique, c'est simplement un billet de banque de 10 Euros. En soit ton bout de papier ne vaut rien, mais en tant que porteur d'un tel billet, tu es reconnu comme étant l'heureux possesseur d'une petite partie du capital économique européen, précisément 10 euros, que tu as le droit d'utiliser comme bon te semble. Par exemple, tu peux l'échanger contre 11 francs suisses, si tu es intéressé a devenir possesseur d'une petite partie de l'or des nazis, mais je diverge. Ton billet de 10 euros est en soi interchangeable avec n'importe quel autre billet de 10 euros. Dans ce sens, ton billet est fongible: il te donne le droit de propriété d'une quantité dénombrable (10) d'un bien indénombrable (euros). Du coup tu l'auras deviné, un token non-fongible, c'est simplement un token qui te donne un droit de propriété dénombrable (1) d'un bien dénombrable (skin hélicopénis #43). Il n'y a pas d'autres token en existence qui te donnerait le même droit de possession sur la skin #43. Tout comme un certificat de propriété pour une oeuvre d'art, il n'y en a qu'un par oeuvre d'art.

Reste ou caser la blockchain dans tout ça. Pas besoin d'y comprendre grand chose, si ce n'est que la blockchain est l'équivalent d'un registre décentralisé et supposément inviolable, qui justement contient ton certificat de propriété. Pour reprendre l'exemple du dessus, le registre centralisé du billet de banque c'est la banque central européenne: c'est elle qui dit que le billet identifié #123456789 donne a son porteur le droit de possession sur 10 euros. Un billet de contrefaçon, qui n'aurait pas le bon identifiant (du moins un identifiant non défini dans le registre de la BCE) n'a, en soit, aucune valeur. Dans le cas de ta skin fortnite, le registre utilisé est la blockchain Ethereum. Comme cette blockchain est publique, n'importe qui peut la consulter, et l'équivalent de ton billet de banque serait n'importe quel page web ou app qui pointe vers cette blockchain et lit le registre.

Quant à discuter de l'utilité de ce genre d'outils, chacun saura juger en son âme et conscience. Moi je trouve ça complètement con, mais ça n'est que mon avis.

----------


## Arthropode

> Il y a un tas de nouveaux studios de développement de jeux vidéos qui s'installent au Canada, motivés principalement par les réductions d'impôts (et le cadre de vie). Du coup, les développeurs expérimentés, sous-payés, harcelés et écrasés par le Crunch d'*Ubisoft* se cassent les uns après les autres. Du coup, Ubisoft augmente les salaires ... C'est toujours pas le plus gros problème ... Ils vont le comprendre un jour :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-announces...-le-1848012438


Alors, il y a beaucoup à dire sur Ubisoft et son management, mais sur le crunch ils sont beaucoup plus propres que beaucoup d'autres gros. Ils se sont fait bien tapés sur les doigts à cause de cette pratique au début des années 2000, et depuis ils ont adaptés leurs procédures pour éviter le crunch. Et pour la paie, l'article de Kotaku semble dire que les développeurs d'Ubisoft sont justement assez bien payés. Par contre l'augmentation est critiquée puisque les développeurs expérimentés qui sont déjà bien payés vont recevoir proportionnellement une meilleure augmentation que les dévs débutants.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Quant à discuter de l'utilité de ce genre d'outils, chacun saura juger en son âme et conscience. Moi je trouve ça complètement con, mais ça n'est que mon avis.


Je pense que le principal intérêt se tient dans la possibilité de pouvoir spéculer. On achète 10 euro l'hélicobite #43 et dans 20 ans on le revend 100000. Comme on le fait pour n'importe quoi, art compris. On peut se poser légitimement la question si dans 20 ans on pourra en effet le revendre ce prix alors qu'on parle non seulement d'un bien dématérialisé et en plus qui concerne le jeu vidéo. La raison voudrait qu'on se dise que non. Mais je rappelle qu'on vit dans un monde où une paire de chaussure ou une carte pokemon peut valoir plus de 1 million d'euro.

----------


## Sorkar

> Mais je rappelle qu'on vit dans un monde où une paire de chaussure ou une carte pokemon peut valoir plus de 1 million d'euro.


Et j'te parles même pas des chaussures pokemon  :X1:

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Je pense que le principal intérêt se tient dans la possibilité de pouvoir *blanchir de l'argent*.


Fixed  :Cigare:

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Je pense que le principal intérêt se tient dans la possibilité de pouvoir spéculer. On achète 10 euro l'hélicobite #43 et dans 20 ans on le revend 100000. Comme on le fait pour n'importe quoi, art compris. On peut se poser légitimement la question si dans 20 ans on pourra en effet le revendre ce prix alors qu'on parle non seulement d'un bien dématérialisé et en plus qui concerne le jeu vidéo. La raison voudrait qu'on se dise que non. Mais je rappelle qu'on vit dans un monde où une paire de chaussure ou une carte pokemon peut valoir plus de 1 million d'euro.


Oui mais ce système, vu qu'il est pas vraiment régulé permet des trucs qui ne seraient pas possible dans un autre domaine parce qu'interdits.
Ex: S'acheter à soi même son NFT à des prix délirants pour faire gonfler artificiellement le prix, comme expliqué dans un des liens de Frypolar. Sans parler du blanchiment d'argent sale.
Précisons aussi que comme ça passe par les crypto monnaies et que ces fameux Tokens demandent beaucoup d'énergie pour être générés, c'est très polluant.

----------


## FB74

_
"Un Baalim se cache à la fin de cette vidéo, sauras-tu le retrouver fidèle lecteur ?"_  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Alors, il y a beaucoup à dire sur Ubisoft et son management, mais sur le crunch ils sont beaucoup plus propres que beaucoup d'autres gros. Ils se sont fait bien tapés sur les doigts à cause de cette pratique au début des années 2000, et depuis ils ont adaptés leurs procédures pour éviter le crunch. Et pour la paie, l'article de Kotaku semble dire que les développeurs d'Ubisoft sont justement assez bien payés. Par contre l'augmentation est critiquée puisque les développeurs expérimentés qui sont déjà bien payés vont recevoir proportionnellement une meilleure augmentation que les dévs débutants.


C'est sympathique cette notion de crunch propre. C'est ettonant que personne dans cette boite n'est pensé a promouvoir le crunch éthique, il y a pourtant du potentiel.

----------


## Arthropode

> C'est sympathique cette notion de crunch propre. C'est ettonant que personne dans cette boite n'est pensé a promouvoir le crunch éthique, il y a pourtant du potentiel.


Pour sourcer un peu ce que je dis, voici un article pas tout récent datant de la polémique du crunch de RDR2 : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html

Le paragraphe concernant Ubisoft : 



> Selon tous les témoignages recueillis par Le Monde, l’éditeur Ubisoft, autrefois très critiqué pour sa gestion des employés, fait désormais figure de modèle. A défaut d’offrir des salaires élevés ou des perspectives d’évolution hiérarchique importantes, elle est régulièrement citée pour son attention à la diversité, à l’épanouissement de ses salariés et à la décence de ses horaires de travail hebdomadaire.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai 3 jours de retard dans ma réponse (autant dire une éternité sur le topic des news) mais a peine une seule page de posts (autant dire pas grand chose - vous êtes bien calme, au fait vous avez vu y'a des bonasses sur la couv de GTA trilogy), donc je prend la peine de répondre quand même 
> 
> Conceptuellement parlant, les canards d'au-dessus ont juste: c'est l'équivalent d'un bout de papier qui te dit "la skin fortnite édition limité #43 hélicopénis pour la sulfateuse de base appartient a Supergounou. Bisous, Tim." C'est ta preuve d'achat pour un objet qui existe en édition limité/unique. Exactement comme pour une oeuvre d'art réelle. Rien ne t'empêche ensuite de la revendre a quelqu'un d'autre si tu en as marre de la skin, ou simplement si tu l'avais acheté pour spéculer.
> 
> Sémantiquement, ça s'appelle non-fongible token en opposition aux... fongible tokens (ha!). Le token est ici une preuve d'achat, de possession ou plus génériquement un marqueur qui te donne l'autorité d'exercer un droit. Un exemple classique, c'est simplement un billet de banque de 10 Euros. En soit ton bout de papier ne vaut rien, mais en tant que porteur d'un tel billet, tu es reconnu comme étant l'heureux possesseur d'une petite partie du capital économique européen, précisément 10 euros, que tu as le droit d'utiliser comme bon te semble. Par exemple, tu peux l'échanger contre 11 francs suisses, si tu es intéressé a devenir possesseur d'une petite partie de l'or des nazis, mais je diverge. Ton billet de 10 euros est en soi interchangeable avec n'importe quel autre billet de 10 euros. Dans ce sens, ton billet est fongible: il te donne le droit de propriété d'une quantité dénombrable (10) d'un bien indénombrable (euros). Du coup tu l'auras deviné, un token non-fongible, c'est simplement un token qui te donne un droit de propriété dénombrable (1) d'un bien dénombrable (skin hélicopénis #43). Il n'y a pas d'autres token en existence qui te donnerait le même droit de possession sur la skin #43. Tout comme un certificat de propriété pour une oeuvre d'art, il n'y en a qu'un par oeuvre d'art.
> 
> Reste ou caser la blockchain dans tout ça. Pas besoin d'y comprendre grand chose, si ce n'est que la blockchain est l'équivalent d'un registre décentralisé et supposément inviolable, qui justement contient ton certificat de propriété. Pour reprendre l'exemple du dessus, le registre centralisé du billet de banque c'est la banque central européenne: c'est elle qui dit que le billet identifié #123456789 donne a son porteur le droit de possession sur 10 euros. Un billet de contrefaçon, qui n'aurait pas le bon identifiant (du moins un identifiant non défini dans le registre de la BCE) n'a, en soit, aucune valeur. Dans le cas de ta skin fortnite, le registre utilisé est la blockchain Ethereum. Comme cette blockchain est publique, n'importe qui peut la consulter, et l'équivalent de ton billet de banque serait n'importe quel page web ou app qui pointe vers cette blockchain et lit le registre.
> 
> Quant à discuter de l'utilité de ce genre d'outils, chacun saura juger en son âme et conscience. Moi je trouve ça complètement con, mais ça n'est que mon avis.


J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une petite confusion. Un NFT d'une "œuvre" ne fait pas forcément de toi le propriétaire de l'œuvre. Par exemple, le mec de Twitter qui a vendu un NFT pour le tout premier tweet est toujours propriétaire du tweet puisqu'il est lié à son compte Twitter.

C'est encore plus con.

----------


## fougny

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une petite confusion. Un NFT d'une "œuvre" ne fait pas forcément de toi le propriétaire de l'œuvre. Par exemple, le mec de Twitter qui a vendu un NFT pour le tout premier tweet est toujours propriétaire du tweet puisqu'il est lié à son compte Twitter.
> 
> C'est encore plus con.


Même pas, le mec qui a vendu la NFT n'est pas propriétaire du tweet : c'est la compagnie twitter qui l'est : elle peut supprimer le tweet quand elle veut.

----------


## Maximelene

> Même pas, le mec qui a vendu la NFT n'est pas propriétaire du tweet : c'est la compagnie twitter qui l'est : elle peut supprimer le tweet quand elle veut.


L'auteur aussi le peut.

Dans un cas pareil, la notion de propriété est un peu plus complexe, il me semble.

----------


## Herman Speed

Décidément, c'est la mode au NFT. Le Crypto Art, c'est le Turfu, t'entends ! 

The director spoke during a crypto-art conference in New York, where noted NFT collector Cozomo Medici has also taken over Times Square billboards.

Quentin Tarantino Is Minting Seven ‘Pulp Fiction’ Scenes as NFTs That Will Reveal New Secrets About the Film

https://news.artnet.com/art-world/qu...e-film-2029816

Un seul commentaire de ma part : " Cette putain de masse de brouzoufs !  ::o: "

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pour sourcer un peu ce que je dis, voici un article pas tout récent datant de la polémique du crunch de RDR2 : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html
> 
> 
> Le paragraphe concernant Ubisoft :


Imho, pour avoir des connaissances qui y sont, dans des studios Ubi (donc à prendre aussi avec des guillemets, parce que l'expérience peut varier d'un studio à l'autre), les développeurs (et je parle bien des mecs qui codent, que ce soit dans le tooling, l'infra, les technos de streaming, le paiement..., donc pas les créatifs) ont pas l'air malheureux atm en tous cas. Par contre les chiffres qu'on entend sur les recrutements au quebec par notamment les "gros" (google, amazon notamment) sont ouf (mais bon ça reste des bruits de trottoir, l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu le sasquatch, en somme). 

Les mecs qui se cassent partent pas tous faire du dev lié au jeu vidéo du coup. Pour moi - sur la question des développeurs - c'est moins un problème Ubi-centrique qu'une conséquence de la pénurie de travailleurs (et je parle même pas de travailleurs compétents) sur le marché. Croire qu'à l'heure actuelle avoir des devs heureux (donc sans pression aucune, bien traités, bien managé, etc.) va suffire à éviter leur départ à terme c'est une illusion sur un marché ultra compétitif au bénéfice du salarié. Ca fait un moment déjà que ça dure dans toutes les industries sur ces typologies de postes (quand on prend 7-8% de salaire en plus annuellement dans sa boite pour des raisons de politique salariale interne, mais que les recruteurs offrent des bonds de 15-20% + avantages juste pour espérer te faire venir dans leur entreprise vu qu'ils sont en galère, y'a pas photo), et d'après les prévisions c'est pas prêt de changer de sitôt.

----------


## fougny

> L'auteur aussi le peut.
> 
> Dans un cas pareil, la notion de propriété est un peu plus complexe, il me semble.


L'auteur ne peut le supprimer que si twitter lui en donne la possibilité (en plus il y a pas mal de chance que si l'auteur supprime le message soit toujours présent dans la base de donnée et qu'il devienne juste non visible).

----------


## Greensun97

> Même pas, le mec qui a vendu la NFT n'est pas propriétaire du tweet : c'est la compagnie twitter qui l'est : elle peut supprimer le tweet quand elle veut.


Dans ce cas là, le NFT perd-il toute valeur, ou vu que l'objet n'existe plus, la valeur du dit NFT augmente-elle drastiquement vu l'impossibilité d'acquérir quelque chose qui n'existe pas?

Vous avez 4 heures, calculatrices autorisées  :X1:

----------


## nefrem

> J'ai 3 jours de retard dans ma réponse (autant dire une éternité sur le topic des news) mais a peine une seule page de posts (autant dire pas grand chose - vous êtes bien calme, au fait vous avez vu y'a des bonasses sur la couv de GTA trilogy), donc je prend la peine de répondre quand même 
> 
> Conceptuellement parlant, les canards d'au-dessus ont juste: c'est l'équivalent d'un bout de papier qui te dit "la skin fortnite édition limité #43 hélicopénis pour la sulfateuse de base appartient a Supergounou. Bisous, Tim." C'est ta preuve d'achat pour un objet qui existe en édition limité/unique. Exactement comme pour une oeuvre d'art réelle. Rien ne t'empêche ensuite de la revendre a quelqu'un d'autre si tu en as marre de la skin, ou simplement si tu l'avais acheté pour spéculer.
> 
> Sémantiquement, ça s'appelle non-fongible token en opposition aux... fongible tokens (ha!). Le token est ici une preuve d'achat, de possession ou plus génériquement un marqueur qui te donne l'autorité d'exercer un droit. Un exemple classique, c'est simplement un billet de banque de 10 Euros. En soit ton bout de papier ne vaut rien, mais en tant que porteur d'un tel billet, tu es reconnu comme étant l'heureux possesseur d'une petite partie du capital économique européen, précisément 10 euros, que tu as le droit d'utiliser comme bon te semble. Par exemple, tu peux l'échanger contre 11 francs suisses, si tu es intéressé a devenir possesseur d'une petite partie de l'or des nazis, mais je diverge. Ton billet de 10 euros est en soi interchangeable avec n'importe quel autre billet de 10 euros. Dans ce sens, ton billet est fongible: il te donne le droit de propriété d'une quantité dénombrable (10) d'un bien indénombrable (euros). Du coup tu l'auras deviné, un token non-fongible, c'est simplement un token qui te donne un droit de propriété dénombrable (1) d'un bien dénombrable (skin hélicopénis #43). Il n'y a pas d'autres token en existence qui te donnerait le même droit de possession sur la skin #43. Tout comme un certificat de propriété pour une oeuvre d'art, il n'y en a qu'un par oeuvre d'art.
> 
> Reste ou caser la blockchain dans tout ça. Pas besoin d'y comprendre grand chose, si ce n'est que la blockchain est l'équivalent d'un registre décentralisé et supposément inviolable, qui justement contient ton certificat de propriété. Pour reprendre l'exemple du dessus, le registre centralisé du billet de banque c'est la banque central européenne: c'est elle qui dit que le billet identifié #123456789 donne a son porteur le droit de possession sur 10 euros. Un billet de contrefaçon, qui n'aurait pas le bon identifiant (du moins un identifiant non défini dans le registre de la BCE) n'a, en soit, aucune valeur. Dans le cas de ta skin fortnite, le registre utilisé est la blockchain Ethereum. Comme cette blockchain est publique, n'importe qui peut la consulter, et l'équivalent de ton billet de banque serait n'importe quel page web ou app qui pointe vers cette blockchain et lit le registre.
> 
> Quant à discuter de l'utilité de ce genre d'outils, chacun saura juger en son âme et conscience. Moi je trouve ça complètement con, mais ça n'est que mon avis.


Best-Explication-Ever  ::lol:: 
Explique moi encore des choses Ananas !

----------


## Ananas

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une petite confusion. Un NFT d'une "œuvre" ne fait pas forcément de toi le propriétaire de l'œuvre.


En effet je me suis mal exprimé, je pense pas que c'est forçément le cas - au même titre qu'être propriétaire de la skin hélicopénis # 43 ne te donnerai (j'imagine) qu'un droit d'utilisation et de revente, tu n'auras pas la possibilité de faire disparaitre la skin de la database d'Epic. Par contre, si le comité des hélicoptères minoritaires se sent particulièrement outragé par cette représentation et fait pression sur Tim pour que la skin soit retiré du jeu, bah en tant que possesseur du NFT correspondant tu peux te retrouver le bec dans l'eau.

A mon avis je pense que tu peux trouver des NFT qui te donne un droit de possession totale sur ce que tu achète, comme tu peux en trouver d'autres qui seront beaucoup plus limité dans ce qu'ils te permettent de faire avec ton achat. Du coup je réviserai ma définition: le NFT te donne un certain droit d'utilisation d'une quantité dénombrable d'un bien dénombrable. Ou alors, pour le plaisir de dire des choses alambiquées, ça te donne la propriété d'un certain droit d'utilisation d'une quantité dénombrable d'un bien dénombrable. En tant que propriétaire du droit, du peux le revendre ou le retirer du marché, mais l'objet ciblé par le droit (la skin ou les 10 euros dans mon exemple) ne t'appartient pas forçément.

Donc si Epic veut s'acheter une conscience woke, ou si la BCE nous la fait à l'indienne, nos skins et nos billets ne valent plus rien. Ca serait un sujet intéressant pour Grand Maître B. tiens. Moi j'ai aucune autorité sur le sujet hein, j'au juste lu un bouquin là-dessus récemment...





> Explique moi encore des choses Ananas !


Tu veux savoir comment faire revenir l'être aimé a coup de formules physiques? J'ai une solution pour toi, mais ça implique des amours sphériques dans le vide :nerd-joke:
...Il suffit d'être un gros lourd et ton puis de potentiel se chargera du reste :nerd-joke-again:

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre les chiffres qu'on entend sur les recrutements au quebec par notamment les "gros" (google, amazon notamment) sont ouf (mais bon ça reste des bruits de trottoir, l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu le sasquatch, en somme).


Au niveau de la rémunération tu veux dire ? Parce qu’entre le JV et Google/Amazon c’est un peu le grand écart. Les studios paient au lance-pierre et même si Ubi est dans le haut du panier ça reste plutôt moyen/bas pour le développement en général. Alors que chez Google/Amazon t’es probablement dans ce qui paie le plus (hors niche bien sûr). Quand j’ai commencé en tant que dev, sans diplôme d’informatique, j’étais à 40k sans bonus/prime sur Lyon. À l’époque il me semble que dans le JV, en tant que débutant, même 30k était un doux rêve. Dans le topic des salaires de canard on a peut-être des points de comparaison plus récents.

- - - Updated - - -

Sans transition :
https://torrentfreak.com/denuvo-prot...xpires-211108/

La boîte derrière Denuvo a oublié de renouveler un nom de domaine donc Denuvo est cassé pour pas mal (tous ?) de jeux "protégés". Ils ont racheter le nom de domaine, heureusement personne ne l’a piqué entre temps, donc ça devrait revenir à la normale dans pas longtemps. Mais c’est toujours rigolo.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Au niveau de la rémunération tu veux dire ? Parce qu’entre le JV et Google/Amazon c’est un peu le grand écart. Les studios paient au lance-pierre et même si Ubi est dans le haut du panier ça reste plutôt moyen/bas pour le développement en général. Alors que chez Google/Amazon t’es probablement dans ce qui paie le plus (hors niche bien sûr). Quand j’ai commencé en tant que dev, sans diplôme d’informatique, j’étais à 40k sans bonus/prime sur Lyon. À l’époque il me semble que dans le JV, en tant que débutant, même 30k était un doux rêve. Dans le topic des salaires de canard on a peut-être des points de comparaison plus récents.


Oui je parle côté rémunération. De ce que j'en sais, c'est assez dépendant de ton sujet: plus tu te rapproches du jeu proprement dit (moteur/tooling notamment), plus y'a de candidats donc forcément moins la rem est compétitive. Par contre si tu te retrouves à taffer sur des projets "annexes" (le terme est probablement mal choisi, vu les thèmes c'est pas difficile d'imaginer la valeur ajoutée) qui ont moins à voir avec le jeu et plus à voir avec des sujets que tu pourrais trouver ailleurs, les mecs sont beaucoup mieux placés par rapport au marché, logiquement.

Après tout ça c'est vu de l'extérieur, je dev pas dans le JV et comme toi j'ai aucune envie d'y aller a priori  :^_^:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

L'abonnement *Xbox Game Pass* tease quelque chose :

https://www.gameinformer.com/reader-...witter-teasing





Nouvelle spéciale Noël Malware. *Elden Ring* devrait peser 50Go sur XBox. Oui, bah ça va hein, on fait ce qu'on peut :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-file-size-xbox/

Voilà la roadmap pour *Back 4 Blood*, avec en particulier un mode offline :

https://www.pcgamer.com/back-4-blood...ror-expansion/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6497817/



Les *Golden Joystick Awards* ont deux catégories sur les meilleurs jeu et hardware de  tous les temps ... Qui ne va pas voter pour Doom ? Que je le dénonce à LFS :

https://www.pcgamer.com/vote-now-for...e-of-all-time/

Une future collaboration *Among Us - Arcane* a été annoncée par Riot Games :

https://www.pcgamer.com/riot-announc...its-own-games/

Le MMO *Fallen Earth* dont les serveurs ont fermé en 2019, revient en ligne sous forme "Classic", toujours en free-to-play :

https://www.pcgamer.com/mmo-fallen-e...was-shut-down/

Une run du labyrinthe de Bahamuth II de *Final Fantasy XIV* a été fini en 27 secondes :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383826.html




Cette année encore, le jeu vidéo aide bien le bilan de *Sega Sammy*, vu que le tourisme, les salles d'arcade et les machines à sous, ça marche pas très bien en ce moment :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844367.html

Voici le nouveau jeu de Shôji Meguro (Les Personna et un tas de jeux d'Atlus), le RPG d'infiltration *Guns Undarkness* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844377.html




Le jeu d'action *COGEN Sword of Rewind*, qui doit sortir le 26 Janvier 2022, a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050844375.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nd/?cc=jp&l=ja




Bande-annonce pour *Ondeh Ondeh*, le prochain jeu du studio Metronik (No Straight Roads), sans date ni plateformes d'annoncées pour le moment :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050844389.html




Tiens, il y a des prix pour les meilleures compagnies de jeux vidéos où travailler au Canada ... bah pourquoi pas :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-for-in-canada

Le record du speedrun à 120 étoiles de *Super Mario 64* a été battu :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-streamer...-world-record/

Intel montre son *XeSS* en action sur *The Riftbreaker* :

https://gamerant.com/intel-xess-upscaling-riftbreaker/

----------


## KOUB

Un des développeurs du FPS gigeresque *Scorn* dit aux backers de demander un remboursement si le silence d'un an sur le développement du jeu avant d'annoncer un report de la date de sortie les énerve :

https://gamerant.com/scorn-dev-kicks...communication/

Présentation de la nouvelle carte Lost Island pour *Ark: Survival Evolved* :

https://www.actugaming.net/ark-survi...island-456039/




Où ça parle de la mise en scène de *Sherlock Holmes : Chapter One* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/fr...ouvelle-video/




*Square Enix* est très content de son expérience dans le monde des NFTs :

https://kotaku.com/square-enix-sound...mes-1848014388

Des nouvelles de *New World*, avec aujourd'hui un glitch qui permet de se débannir tout seul, un nombre de joueurs qui décroit toujours (304.000 joueurs la semaine passée contre le triple au lancement) et des fusions de serveurs peu-peuplés à prévoir :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-u...arency-amazon/
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=7a58ac35cfd5
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6497813/

Denuvo a eu des problèmes de serveurs ce week-end, ce qui fait que certains jeux protégés par le machin ont été injouables pendant quelques temps :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-this-weekend/

Justement, Denuvo a été supprimé de *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/elect...-fallen-order/

Encore des leaks concertant *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...customisation/

Vous prendrez bien un fan-film inspiré de *Silent Hill 2* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...silent-hill-2/




Le hack'n slash *CosmicBreak Slash* a été annoncé pour Steam cet hiver :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/sing...nounced-for-pc

*Sega* a déposé Sonic Frontiers au Japon et d'autres trucs. C'est aussi le cas de Square Enix :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/sega...of-burden-more

Du gameplay de l'alpha de *Lies of P*, l'action-RPG avec Pinocchio :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/lies...teaser-trailer




Un million de joueurs pour *Forza Horizon 5*, sorti en version deluxe depuis 2 jours :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14866...officielle.htm

*Romuald Capron*, qui a quitté Arkane Studios après la sortie de DeathLoop, travaille sur PowerZ, un futur jeu éducatif en ligne :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/for...ucational-game

Le jeu d'action-aventure *Souldiers* a été annoncé sur Steam, sans encore de date de sortie :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sou...nfins-lau-dela

----------


## KOUB

Le metroidvania *Clunky Hero* sortira sur Steam le 9 Novembre :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/clu...ros-pas-autres




*Underland* est un jeu de réflexion sorti il y a quelques temps sur PlayStation, Switch et PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...wing-things-up

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1528050/Underland/




La boutique en ligne *PlayStation Direct* est disponible en Allemagne, bientôt en Grande-Bretagne :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...hes-in-germany

*Fora Horizon 5* va rajouter le support du langage des signes :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nguage-support

Nouvelles informations sur les bestioles mécaniques de *Horizon Forbidden West* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-west-machines

L'emote de *Travis Scott* est temporairement retirée du shop de Fortnite :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rom-daily-shop

----------


## Ruvon

Pour accompagner le repas de midi, quelques petits indés sortis depuis mardi dernier (mais pas que), et d'autres à venir dans les *Newspeek* du jour : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

Au menu viteuf :

Tourney a l'air cool, Where Cards Fall si on aime les puzzle games, ou Time Loader pour les "platformers" en sorties.

En jeux à venir, Thrive: Heavy Lies The Crown (city-builder), Wantless (RPG cyberpostapo) ou Blockbuster Inc. (cinéma tycoon) m'intéressent bien.

----------


## Kalh

> Quand j’ai commencé en tant que dev, sans diplôme d’informatique, j’étais à 40k sans bonus/prime sur Lyon


j'ai même pas fini avec ça dans ma boite après 20 ans d'ancienneté dans le dev web sur Paris  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Au niveau de la rémunération tu veux dire ? Parce qu’entre le JV et Google/Amazon c’est un peu le grand écart. Les studios paient au lance-pierre 
> .


Bof, pourquoi restreindre aux studios ? On peut étendre à l'informatique en général, voir à n'importe quel domaine.
Où je bossais avant on avait des admins à 22K...Juniors certes, mais quand même...Et même ceux plus expérimentés ne volaient pas haut, y'avait que 2-3 gus vraiment "experts" (des vrais, pas des canards) qui touchaient bien.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bof, pourquoi restreindre aux studios ? On peut étendre à l'informatique en général, voir à n'importe quel domaine.
> Où je bossais avant on avait des admins à 22K...Juniors certes, mais quand même...Et même ceux plus expérimentés ne volaient pas haut, y'avait que 2-3 gus vraiment "experts" (des vrais, pas des canards) qui touchaient bien.


De ce que j'en vois y'a certes des boîtes qui paient mal dans le dev, celles là généralement ont un gros turnover et/ou tournent avec une base d'indécrottables qui ont la flemme ou pas la culture de changer de boîte régulièrement pour monter en rémunération. Pour le reste, je ne trouve pas que l'on ai a se plaindre dans le milieu du dev actuellement pour peu qu'on ai la volonté de se faire un peu chier à rester au jus des tendances niveau techno recherchée par les recruteurs, se former en continu et se remettre sur le marché régulièrement.

La montée du télétravail dûe au COVID a bien aidé de ce côté là d'ailleurs, avec l'entrée sur les marchés provinciaux de boîtes parisiennes ou lyonnaises notamment qui viennent chasser sur des postes en full remote a des tarifs certes pas parisiens, mais souvent pas mal au dessus de ce qu'on offre sur place. Pas plus tard que le mois dernier j'ai un pote (un mec intelligent et compétent, mais pas non plus une épée ou un coding hero) qui s'est fait débaucher sur un poste de ce type, à 55k+ sur un profil de confirmé (et pas non plus sur une stack technique de l'espace), pour bosser de chez lui avec une visite par mois au siège sur la capitale.

Je suis pas le dernier pour gueuler sur le fait que pas assez de pognon part vers la masse salariale en France, mais clairement on peut pas dire que les devs soient les plus malheureux ces temps-ci.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Un mode solo/roguelike pour *Legends of Runeterra* va bientôt sortir, où l'on pourra jouer et explorer le lore de plusieurs personnages :

https://www.polygon.com/22771117/leg...ions-game-mode




Les joueurs du *Kalof annuel* ont découvert que certaines armes avait un effet de dispersion aléatoire (en gros, la balle ne va pas exactement là où on vise) pour les fusils d'assaut et les mitraillettes. Cette mécanique n'est pas annoncée dans le jeu et les fans réagissent ... Comme on pouvait l'espérer de joueurs de Kalof :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-where-you-aim

Voici le programme complet de l'*Awesome Games Done Quick 2022* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...edrun-schedule

https://gamesdonequick.com/schedule

*Outshine* est un jeu d'action qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/out...sion-vengeance




Le tactital - castle defense *Siege the Day* sortira le 11 Novembre sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sie...au-tenez-siege




Le runner - jeu de rythme *Hextech Mayhem: A League of Legends Story* a été annoncé sur Switch, PC, et l'abonnement Netlfix Games pour une sortie le 16 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/rhyt...-for-switch-pc




Le jeu d'aventures avec du voyage dans le temps  en VR *Wanderer* sortira le 27 Janvier 2022 sur PC et PS-VR :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/wand...anuary-27-2022




Le DLC pour borderlands 2 *Tiny Tina’s Assault on Dragon Keep: A Wonderlands One-Shot Adventure* est maintenant disponible en stand-alone sur PS4, XBox One et PC (gratuitement pour un temps limité sur l'Epic Games Store) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/tiny...andalone-title

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce "Prologue" pour *Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One* qui sort le 16 Novembre sur les consoles de nouvelle génération et PC, plus tard sur PS4 et XBox One :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/sher...ologue-trailer




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un remaster de *GTA 4* serait en développement pour une sortie prévue en 2023 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14874...-pour-2023.htm

Q-Games a racheté les droits du free-to-play multijoueur *The Tomorrow Children*, qui devrait donc ressortir dans quelques temps :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...rs-after-going




La mise à jour "Cosmicubes" a été déployée pour le jeu de déduction sociale *Among Us*, avec deux nouveaux rôles (shapeshifter et scientists), 3 monnaies in-game (dont une contre du vrai argent du monde réel de la réalité véritable) :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...and-currencies




*New World* se met à demander aux joueurs dont le nom du personnage ressemble un peu trop à Jeff Bezos, de gentiment changer :

https://www.thegamer.com/amazon-new-...s-name-change/

*Konami* aussi, aime bien l'idée de faire du fric facile avec les NFT :

https://www.thegamer.com/konami-nft/

Ça va très très bien pour *Zynga* (Farmville) :

https://www.thegamer.com/farmville-z...lion-expected/

Les *Netflix Games* seront disponibles sur iOS demain :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6497862/





Les fieffés dataminers confirment de le cross-over du *Kalof annuel* avec Attack on Titan, avec au passage le prochain opérateur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tan-crossover/

Jason Citron, le CEO de *Discord* a teasé le support des portefeuilles de cryptomonnaies :

https://kotaku.com/discords-hints-ab...mmu-1848023955

*Sega Sammy* aime bien l'idée de l'argent facile et des NFT :

https://www.destructoid.com/sega-nft...y-investments/

Où ça parle du lore de *Halo Infinite*, et de Jega ‘Rdomnai, le tueur de spartans :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/ha...r-de-spartans/

Ça va très très très bien pour *Roblox* ce trimestre. Comme quoi prendre 65% de tout ce que les joueurs dépensent sur les créations d'autres joueurs, c'est le bon choix économique. Bientôt dans tous les metaverses près de chez vous :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-up-28-percent

L'industrie suédoise du jeu vidéo a ramassé 3.8 milliards d'euros de revenus cette année :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...orkforce-grows

Le développeur de *Scorn* s'excuse d'avoir un peu craqué hier :

https://gamerant.com/scorn-developer...t-over-delays/

Todd Howard dit des trucs concernant *The Elder Scrolls 6*, qui n'engagent que ceux qui y croient Il a aussi que Bethesda allait continuer de se concentrer sur les jeux solos. Veuillez oublier Fallout 76 s'il vous plait :

https://gamerant.com/elder-scrolls-6...-improvements/
https://gamerant.com/bethesda-single-player-games/

Un jeu *Project Pen* a été classifié en Australie par Atlus :

https://www.actugaming.net/atlus-nom...gistre-456185/

*Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves Collection* a aussi été classifié en Australie :

https://www.actugaming.net/uncharted...tralie-456196/

Les codes pour la bêta fermée d'*Elden Ring*, un petit jeu un peu attendu sont partis ... Et certains se vendent sur Ebay :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383878.html
https://www.millenium.org/news/383884.html

Présentation du prochain chapitre de *Dead by Daylight*, qui sera aussi disponible sur l'Epic Games Store en Décembre :

https://gamewave.fr/dead-by-daylight...c-games-store/




Partager votre partie de *Forza Horizon 5* sur Discord fait apparemment planter le jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/forza-horizo...ailer-setting/

La campagne kickstarter pour le FPS *Chains of Fury* a été lancée. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.ign.com/videos/chains-of...launch-trailer

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...chains-of-fury

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hains_of_Fury/




Bon. Un pikachu en cristal à 25.000$ pour les 25 ans de Pokémon :

https://www.gamesradar.com/crystal-p...n-25-birthday/

Les sous-traitants d'*Activision Blizzard* vont recevoir une augmentation (17$ de l'heure comme salaire minimum) et des congés payés :

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...con-1848025043

Si *Denuvo* a planté ce week-end, empêchant de profiter d'un tas de jeux achetés légalement, c'est bien parce qu'ils avaient oublié de racheter le nom de domaine :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...mes-48061.html

----------


## Silver

> La mise à jour "Cosmicubes" a été déployée pour le jeu de déduction sociale *Among Us*, avec *deux nouveaux rôles* (shapeshifter et scientists), 3 monnaies in-game (dont une contre du vrai argent du monde réel de la réalité véritable) :
> 
> https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...and-currencies


Il y a quatre nouveaux rôles, et non deux.  :X1: 




> Scientist, Shapeshifter, Engineer, and Guardian Angel

----------


## KOUB

> Il y a quatre nouveaux rôles, et non deux.


En effet.

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Unity* s'est payé Weta Digital, probablement pour titiller Epic Games et son Unreal Engine bien utilisé pour les effets spéciaux :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...aux-48062.html

Le demake *Resident Evil 4 PSX* façon PS1 est disponible au téléchargement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/first...ownload-on-pc/




4.5 millions de joueurs pour *Forza Horizon 5* le premier jour officiel de sa sortie. Aussi, Le battle royale de samouraïs *Naraka: Bladepoint* s'est vendu à 6 millions d'exemplaires :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/forza...million-units/

*Pokémon Brilliant Diamond & Shining Pearl* est déjà streamé sur Twitch, ce qui n'est pas bien malin de la part de ceux s'étant procuré des copies pas très légalement avant la sortie :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...shining-pearl/

*Xbox* veut acheter de nouveaux studios de développement, orientés casual ou social gaming comme ont dit dans le jargon :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...me-developers/

La chaine Youtube *Digital Foundry* a été piratée par des crypto-arnaqueurs :

https://kotaku.com/digital-foundrys-...ros-1848027159

Après The Elder Scrolls 6, ce sera évidemment *Fallout 5* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/fa...pour-bethesda/

L'abonnement *Xbox Game Pass Ultimate* rajoute Crunchyroll Premium à son offre :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...yroll-premium/

La suite de *Batman Arkham Knight* était prévue pour mettre en scène Damian Wayne, et quelques concept arts ont survécu à l'annulation :

https://www.actugaming.net/batman-ar...-wayne-456200/





La mise à jour d’aujourd’hui de *Back 4 Blood* éqilibre quelques cartes et surtout, débloque tous les personnages au début du jeu :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/major-bac...ocks-cleaners/

1.6 millions de joueurs, 900.000 prévente de l'extension Endwalker, ça va bien pour *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383882.html

*2K Games* s'est payé le studio elite3D :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/2...050844417.html

Le FPS multijoueur free-to-play *Planetside 2* va recevoir sa première grosse mise à jour depuis 7 ans  le mois prochain, avec un nouveau continent :

https://www.pcgamer.com/planetside-2...n-seven-years/

Une manière simple de récupérer des lootboxes sur *Forza Horizon 5* est d'acheter une Jepp Willys des années 40, et d'upgrader de quelques points son arbre de compétences, puis de la donner en cadeau à un joueur aléatoire pour se débarrasser :

https://www.pcgamer.com/forza-horizo...to-farm-money/

Bien qu'ayant fait appel, Apple devra permettre des paiements par des applications tierces sur son AppStore :

https://www.pcgamer.com/judge-denies...er-epic-trial/

----------


## Durack

Koub , il manques 3 zéro au chiffre de l'industrie du jeu vidéo en suede  ::ninja:: 

Billion = milliards

----------


## Baalim

En fait, l'abonnement xbox game pass offre surtout un essai gratuit de 75 jours pour crunchyroll premium. Rien de définitif.

----------


## Ruvon

> Koub , il manques 3 zéro au chiffre de l'industrie du jeu vidéo en suede 
> 
> 
> Billion = milliards



Je me disais aussi que 3,8 millions, c'était pas bézef.

----------


## Getz

> En fait, l'abonnement xbox game pass offre surtout un essai gratuit de 75 jours pour crunchyroll premium. Rien de définitif.


Plutôt étrange pour un truc qui appartient à Sony  :^_^:

----------


## Azerty

> 4.5 millions de joueurs pour *Forza Horizon 5* le premier jour officiel de sa sortie.
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/forza...million-units/



 :Cafe1: 
Ah ouais, quand même.

----------


## Ruvon

> *Unity* s'est payé Weta Digital, probablement pour titiller Epic Games et son Unreal Engine bien utilisé pour les effets spéciaux :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...aux-48062.html


Ah quand même, 1,6 centimes milliard. Mais Weta Digital, c'est le studio de Peter Jackson qui a fait les effets de GoT ou du SdA. C'est pas rien.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...a-for-usd1-6bn

----------


## Maximelene

Super, un truc de plus qui se rajoute au bordel monstre qu'est Unity, comme le mentionne d'ailleurs l'article de Factornews.  ::P: 

Pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas l'outil, la spécialité de Unity, c'est d'avoir 2 ou 3 modules différents pour faire la même chose, sans réussir à s'accorder sur une méthode précise. Voire même de mettre un module en _deprecated_ alors que son successeur n'est encore qu'en _preview_, et va le rester pour encore pas mal de temps. Des fois, j'ai l'impression d'être en train de modder Skyrim, comme si le moteur était développé par une douzaine de structures qui ne communiquent pas entre elles.  ::P:

----------


## Gero

> Ah quand même, 1,6 centimes milliard. Mais Weta Digital, c'est le studio de Peter Jackson qui a fait les effets de GoT ou du SdA. C'est pas rien.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...a-for-usd1-6bn


WTF, Unity avait autant de pognon en vrai ?

----------


## Maximelene

> WTF, Unity avait autant de pognon en vrai ?


Ils ont une croissance assez énorme, et ont atteint le milliard de dollars de CA annuel récemment. Ils sont surtout connus pour leur utilisation dans le développement de jeux, mais ils fournissent en fait à pas mal de trucs, notamment l'automobile ou l'électroménager.

Perso, j'aimerais bien connaître le montant qu'ils se font en commission via l'Asset Store.

----------


## Ruvon

*Cloud Imperium* ouvrira en mai 2022 un nouveau studio à Manchester (700 embauches d'ici 2023 pour commencer, objectif 1 000 dans cinq ans plus tard) sans doute pour finir Star Citizen dans les temps  ::ninja:: 

https://cloudimperiumgames.com/blog/...-in-manchester



Tiens. Le *Game Pass* intègre le Pass Culture. Ça ne concernera pas beaucoup de monde sur ce forum peuplé de grabataires en déambulateur, mais c'est une bonne nouvelle.

https://news.xbox.com/fr-fr/2021/11/...-pass-culture/




> nous sommes ravis de vous annoncer que vous aurez la possibilité d’obtenir 3 mois d’abonnement au Xbox Game Pass pour PC grâce au Pass Culture, pour découvrir votre nouveau jeu préféré au sein d’un catalogue de plus de 100 titres de qualité. Vous pourrez ainsi profiter de tous les jeux des Xbox Game Studios, toujours disponibles dès le jour de leur sortie sur le Xbox Game Pass, à l’image de Forza Horizon 5, Minecraft ou Age of Empires IV. C’est aussi l’occasion d’essayer un riche catalogue de jeux indépendants ou d’explorer le catalogue d’Electronic Arts, l’abonnement EA Play étant également inclus dans les 3 mois d’abonnement Xbox Game Pass pour PC. Cette offre est disponible pour les nouveaux utilisateurs et les nouvelles utilisatrices, vous n’aurez pas besoin de rentrer vos coordonnées bancaires pour en profiter.

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens. Le *Game Pass* intègre le Pass Culture. Ça ne concernera pas beaucoup de monde sur ce forum peuplé de grabataires en déambulateur, mais c'est une bonne nouvelle.


C'est pour ceux qui ont fait des gamins afin de s' leur offrir des jouets  ::ninja:: 
Mais c'est un mauvais calcul, vaut mieux payer le gamepass plein pôt…

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pour ceux qui ont fait des gamins afin de s' leur offrir des jouets 
> Mais c'est un mauvais calcul, vaut mieux payer le gamepass plein pôt…


Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'ils se reproduisent en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Plutôt étrange pour un truc qui appartient à Sony


Ouais mais du coup, ça permet à sony de glisser un pied dans le pass culture  ::trollface::

----------


## Durack

> Je me disais aussi que 3,8 millions, c'était pas bézef.


Je suis une brelle en anglais,  mais je ne comprenais pas l'interet de faire un article sur un  CA, l'échelle nationale  aussi rachitique .

----------


## makiayoyo

PEtit retard annoncé pour les steam deck :




> Le lancement de Steam Deck sera retardé de deux mois. Nous en sommes désolés : nous avons fait de notre mieux pour contourner les problèmes de la chaîne d'approvisionnement mondiale, mais en raison d'une pénurie de matériaux, les composants n'arrivent pas à temps dans nos usines de fabrication pour que nous puissions respecter nos dates de lancement initiales.
> Sur la base de nos estimations de construction mises à jour, Steam Deck commencera à être livré en février 2022. Il s'agit de la nouvelle date de début de la file d'attente pour les réservations. Vous garderez votre place dans la file d'attente mais les dates seront décalées en conséquence. Les estimations des dates de réservation seront mises à jour peu après cette annonce.
> Encore une fois, nous sommes désolés de ne pas pouvoir respecter notre date d'expédition initiale. Nous continuerons à travailler pour améliorer les dates de réservation en fonction du nouveau calendrier, et nous vous tiendrons informés au fur et à mesure.
> 
> Traduit avec www.DeepL.com/Translator (version gratuite)

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Twitch* a annoncé la création de The Collective, un programme de support des musiciens :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...port-musicians

Ha bah tiens, *Roblox* construit son metaverse, ça alors ! :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/10/r...d-its-players/

*Football Manager 2022* est sorti sur Steam, Epic et le GamePass :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/foo...xbox-game-pass




La mise à jour 0.10.1 de *World Of Warship* rend l'eau plus jolie :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wor...o-games-should




Le jeu d'aventures-plateformes *Treasures of the Aegean* sort demain sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la XBox One :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tre...cle-temporelle




Le run and gun *Re.Surs* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/res...prennent-armes




Du gameplay pour *Elden Ring*, 29 minutes :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...om-elden-ring/

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pre-alpha pour le jeu d'action-aventures *Project Buramato* qui sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles en 2022 ou 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/proj...meplay-trailer




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Gran Turismo 7*, qui sort le 4 Mars sur PlayStation :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14879...es-bolides.htm




Nouvelle bande-annonce sur les rencontres légendaires (le endgame) de *Pokémon Diamant Étincelant & Perle Scintillante*, qui sort le 19 Novembre. Le jeu pourra se synchroniser avec Pokémon Épée ou Bouclier et  Pokémon Let's Go Pikachu ou Évoli pour récupérer des machins via la mise à jour 1.1, disponible dès demain (oui) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14879...egendaires.htm
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...es-from-across




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Elex II* sortirait le 1er Mars 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/leak-elex-2...-march-1-2022/

*Cloud Imperium* ouvre un studio à Manchester en 2022 (déplace plutôt celui de Wilmslow, donc de 22 km à peu près) et prévoit d'employer 1000 personnes en 2026 pour travailler sur Star Citizen et Squadron 42 dans ces bureaux. Ça donne donc une idée de la date de sortie de Squadron 42 ... Nan mais promis, le jeu existe pour de vrai, pas juste dans une cinématique et l'imagination de Chris Roberts, mythomane narcissique reconnu :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ter-48064.html
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...er-mega-studio

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le PUBG - BG dans le futur *PUBG NEW STATE*, qui sort demain sur mobiles :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/pubg.../2300-6456684/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Skyrim Anniversary Edition*, qui sort demain :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sk.../1100-6497891/




Le DLC Vaas : Insanity pour *Far Cry 6* sort le 16 Novembre. Ça parle d'inspiration roguelite :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fa.../1100-6497898/





*Activision Blizzard* a été détrôné par Roblox en tant que compagnie de jeux vidéo US ayant la plus forte valeur boursière :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ac.../1100-6497902/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Todd Howard ...), il se pourrait que *The Elder Scrolls 6* sorte en 2026 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/todd-howa...-release-date/

Les villageois d'*Animal Crossing New Horizons* utilisent Discord. Voilà de quoi se la péter dans vos dîners mondains :

https://www.gamesradar.com/it-turns-...s-use-discord/

----------


## KOUB

Une heure de gameplay de *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* a fuité :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ge-has-leaked/










Bon, ce qui est surtout intéressant, c’est la liste des radios de la trilogie :

https://www.destructoid.com/full-lis...ns-gta-trilogy

Bon. Skin Knuckles dans *Fall Guys* pour les 30 ans du hérisson bleu :

https://www.destructoid.com/fall-guy...niversary-dlc/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, EA aurait lancé le développement d'un nouveau jeu de la franchise de simulation de boxe anglaise *Fight Night* :

https://www.destructoid.com/ea-fight...t-boxing-news/

*New World* a maintenant des serveurs de test :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6497903/

D'ailleurs, ceux ayant profité du bug de duplication d'or de *New World*... ont été bannis 24h et ont conservé l'or :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-duping-bans/

C'est aussi toujours le bordel niveau économie :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-gold-...uping-economy/

Les livraisons de *Steam Deck* sont retardée de 2 mois à cause des pénuries et des problèmes de chaines d'approvisionnement mondiaux :

https://www.destructoid.com/steam-de...february-2022/

Le jeu de baston - crossover de tous les personnages de manga *Jump Force* sera retiré de la vente en Février avant la fermeture de ses serveurs en été :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/ju...at-en-fevrier/

Todd Howard est confiant : *Starfield* sortira à la date prévue, le 11 Novembre 2022. Tant qu'il y a des moddeurs pour corriger les bugs, c'est possible :

https://gamerant.com/bethesda-starfi...e-todd-howard/

Ça fait 1000 jours que *Hollow Knight: Silksong* a été révélé :

https://gamerant.com/hollow-knight-s...ate-1000-days/

Un boss-fight d'*Elden Ring*, pour les gourmands :

https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-boss...git-fell-omen/




*Patrick Wren*, concepteur du multijoueur de Halo Infinite, est parti bosser sur un jeu Star Wars de Respawn :

https://www.actugaming.net/concepteu...r-wars-456318/





Interview de Guillaume Veer, scénariste et producteur du JRPG fait en France *Edge of Eternity* :

https://www.actugaming.net/interview...y-agfd-442940/

Il semble qu'une skin d'opérateur buguée fasse cracher le *Kalof Annuel* :

https://gamingintel.com/vanguard-cra...perator-skins/

----------


## KOUB

*Final Fantasy V Pixel Remaster* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et mobiles :

https://noisypixel.net/final-fantasy...pc-and-mobile/




Le visual novel *Hell Boba Café* a été annoncé sur Steam pour 2022, avec une démo jouable qui devrait être disponible au premier trimestre :

https://noisypixel.net/demon-dating-...-release-demo/




Comparaison avant/après pour *GTA Trilogy Definitive Edition* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...k-60fps-391042




Le jeu *Indiana Jones* de MachineGames annoncé en Janvier, est basé sur un vieux scénario de Todd Howard :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-howard-391014

3 millions de copies vendues pour le jeu multijoueur de nains de l'espace *Deep Rock Galactic* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050844455.html

La mise à jour Endwalker pour *Final Fantasy XIV* remettra votre progression dans le niveau de votre personnage en cours à zéro :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...e-it-launches/

*Apple* doit implanter la possibilité d'intégrer des liens vers des applications tierces de paiement sur son Store avant le 9 Décembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/apple-third...tnite-lawsuit/

*Meta - Facebook* va retirer certaines catégories-cibles pour les publicités, comme les orientations sexuelles, religieuses et politiques, en 2022 :

https://gizmodo.com/meta-will-remove...rie-1848028877

Concours de trucs moches. Voici la PS5 "Bagel Bites", offerte dans un concours :

https://www.thegamer.com/bagel-bites-ps5-giveaway/



Spoiler Alert! 






Factornews parle des *NFT* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...e-2-48063.html

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations nocturnes,

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Cursed to Golf*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/curs...erview-trailer




Le jeu de plateformes *Hell Pie* devrait sortir en 2022 sur consoles non-spécifiées et PC (Par contre, j'ai trouvé un trailer qui a un an pour une sortie en 2021) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/3d-p...for-console-pc

Le roguelite *Laika: Aged Through Blood* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur consoles non-spécifiées et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/west...for-console-pc




Le jeu de plateformes *White Shadows* sortira le 7 Décembre sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/whit...hes-december-7




Le jeu de plateformes *Togges* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et consoles non-spécifiées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/3d-p...for-console-pc




Le schmup *Swordship* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et consoles non-spécifiées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/shoo...for-console-pc

----------


## KOUB

*SteamWorld Headhunter*, la suite de SteamWorld Dig 2, offert sur GOG et Steam en ce moment, a été annoncé pour un jour prochain, sur des plateformes non-spécifiées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/thir...nter-announced




81 millions d'exemplaires vendus pour la série *Halo* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ha.../1100-6497908/

Évidemment que *Starfield* supportera les mods au lancement. Comment réparer les bugs sinon ? Ils ont bien retenus ce qu'avait donné Fallout 76 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/starfield-mods/

Des gens (un CEO, un développeur, et un artiste) expliquent pourquoi ils ne travailleront pas avec les NFT, ou les cryptomonnaies ou la blockchain :

https://kotaku.com/these-game-develo...mon-1848033460

Le jeu d'aventures *The Gunk* sortira sur PC et XBox le 16 Décembre. Le jeu sera sur le Game Pass ... Et en exclusivité sur le Microsoft Store :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-gunk...-pc-game-pass/





Naruto dans *Fortnite* le 16 Novembre :

https://www.destructoid.com/fortnite...november-epic/

*Fortnite* a d'ailleurs accidentellement donné à plusieurs joueurs "la hache des champions", son item le plus rare ... Avant de le reprendre et de s'excuser de l'erreur :

https://kotaku.com/fortnite-accident...kes-1848035954





Le jeu d'aventures *Planet of Lana* ne sortira finalement qu'en 2023 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/la...-jusquen-2023/

Le jeu d'action-aventures *Wavetale* est sorti sur Stadia et sortira en 2022 sur PC et consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/wavetale-laun...-console-2022/




*Super Meat Boy Forever* sortira sur mobiles en 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/super-meat-bo...-2022-release/




Il sera possible d'acheter de la machinerie d'occasion dans *FArming Simulator 22*, qui sort le 22 Novembre :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/farming-s...cle-purchases/

Le jeu de stratégie - simulation - corruption *This is the President* sortira le 6 Décembre sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/play-a-corru...the-president/




Le mod falloutesque *Cooking Simulator: Shelter* pour Cooking Simulator sortira le 18 Novembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/celebrate-th...st-apocalypse/




Il n'y aura pas de NFT au *The Game Awards 2021* le 9 Décembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/geoff-keighl...s-game-awards/

Le server meshing magique de *Star Citizen* devrait être déployé en 2022 selon les développeurs ... La bêta de Squadron 42, c'était pour quand déjà ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383938.html

Paco Rabanne (celui de la station Mir qui tombe sur Paris en 2012), a sorti un parfum avec une bouteille en forme de NPC (et pas de personnage jouable) du jeu Curved Space, une première mondiale selon lui ... Et je ne vais pas vérifier :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/it-...able-character

Y a une pub sur youtube, mais je ne vais pas faire une troisième partie juste pour intégrer ça :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjDTuucnvSI

----------


## Ruvon

*The Pale Beyond*, survival frigorifique qui me rappelle l'histoire racontée dans cette vidéo des Revues du Monde, vient d'être présenté et d'ouvrir une page sur Steam. Annoncé pour 2022 sans plus de précision.

https://bellular.games

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Pale_Beyond/

----------


## Sannom

> Le jeu d'aventures *The Gunk* sortira sur PC et XBox le 16 Décembre. Le jeu sera sur le Game Pass ... Et en exclusivité sur le Microsoft Store :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/the-gunk...-pc-game-pass/


C'est un peu inquiétant que Microsoft se récupère déjà des exclus Microsoft Store de développeurs tiers alors même qu'ils font toujours une sortie Steam de leurs propres jeux pour l'instant, non ? Développement à venir pour ces derniers ?

----------


## Megiddo

*Synthetik 2* est maintenant disponible en accès anticipé :  :Bave: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1471410/SYNTHETIK_2/

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Punk Wars*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1541790/Punk_Wars/




J'y joue depuis hier, c'est un 4X en tour par tour assez classique, pas inintéressant mais pas révolutionnaire jusqu'ici... Pas très beau non plus... Je vais voir ce que vaut la campagne. Article sur Dystopeek bientôt.



Et sortie aussi de *Kainga: Seeds of Civilization*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Civilization/




Pareil, en cours de test pour Dysto depuis quelques jours, c'est un RTS à l'aspect original, mais pas évident du tout à prendre en main, j'ai enchainé les game over jusqu'ici. Mais il y a de bonnes idées dedans. Article à venir.

----------


## Ruvon

*Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic* (KOTOR pour les feignants) sur Switch, c'est dispo.






Petite vidéo de présentation de certains concepts de *Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six Extraction*.






*Let's Build a Zoo* va plutôt bien et a réussi son lancement :




> Let's Build a Zoo, the zoo management sim from Springloaded Games and No More Robots, *has made back its full development costs during its first week on sale*, securing a bright future for the game.
> 
> Let's Build a Zoo *has made nearly half a million dollars in its first week on sale*, with 26% of those sales coming from the U.S.. Chinese players make up 15% of Let's Build a Zoo's playerbase, while Thailand is the game's third bigger supporter, with just over 13% of total players.




Le DLC *Make it Count* pour *Empire of Sin* sortira le 18 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Make_It_Count/






*Exo One*, le jeu où on dirige un ballon qui va vite dans des décors extraterrestres, sortira le 18 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/773370/Exo_One/

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Epic Chef*, jeu d'aventure culinaire.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1312960/Epic_Chef/






Le jeu de groméka *GALAHAD 3093* en beta ouverte le 12 novembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../GALAHAD_3093/






*Siege the Day*, un castle-builder / stratégie temps réel est sorti aujourd'hui en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Siege_the_Day/






*Killer in the Cabin*, où quand Among Us rencontre Dead by Daylight pour un "Multiplayer Social Deduction Game", sorti aujourd'hui en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._in_the_cabin/






*Terra Invicta* repoussé au Q2 2022. Je ne sais plus pour quand il était prévu à la base.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Terra_Invicta/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

Futures améliorations de l'application *XBox* sur PC ! La possibilité de choisir le répertoire d'installation des jeux ! Le support des mods ! Le FUTUUUUUUR! :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...-pc-48069.html
https://www.millenium.org/news/383952.html




*Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* semble être bien pété le jour de sa sortie :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ion-48070.html

Le jeu d'exploration *Exo One* sortira le 18 Novembre. Une démo jouable est toujours disponible sur Steam :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...bre-48071.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/773370/Exo_One/




Les streameurs de *Dead by Daylight* semblent être particulièrement ciblés par des attaques DDoS :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-ddos-attacked

La sortie du 4X *Terra Invicta*, par les cérateurs du mod Long War pour XCOM, est retardée au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/xco...-strategy-game




Le jeu d'aventures *I Was a Teenage Exocolonist* a été annoncé sur PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/i-w...uvelle-planete




Le schmup *Hyper Echelon* est disponible sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hyp...shootem-colore

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie du DLC d'*Europa Universalis IV: Origins*. L'occasion de voir si les DLC de Paradox s'améliorent vu les derniers sortis. Spoiler dans les évaluations Steam : ben pas vraiment.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...is_IV_Origins/






*Gravitational*, un jeu VR, sort aujourd'hui sur Steam et sur le PSVR.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Gravitational/






*ANVIL*, top down shooter en coop, sortira le 2 décembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1487390/ANVIL/






*Somber*, un puzzle-platformer ambiancé, annoncé pour début 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1311710/Somber/

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, la page Steam de *Forspoken* vient de pop.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1680880/Forspoken/

----------


## KOUB

Le point'n click *Slice of Sea* sort aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sli...-style-dessine




Où ça parle d'écrire le scénario de *Age of Empires IV* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-of-empires-IV

La protection Denuvo a été retirée de *Soul Calibur VI* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/banda...oulcalibur-vi/

La série de schmup *Darius Cozmic Collection Arcade* sortira le 17 Novembre sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/dari...es-november-17




Le jeu d'aventures *The Kids We Were: Complete Edition* sortira le 2 Décembre sur Switch et le 12 Janvier sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/the-...12-2022-for-pc




Le schmup *Cotton Reboot!* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/cott...ailable-for-pc

Le jeu de courses *Super Impossible Road* sortira le 9 Décembre sur Switch, et début 2022 sur toutes les autres consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/supe...box-one-and-pc




Le jeu d'exploration *KID A MNESIA EXHIBITION* sortira le 18 Novembre sur PlayStation et PC, gratuitement sur l'Epic Games Store pour ce dernier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/kid-...es-november-18




Les joueurs de *New World* essayant de se connecter sur un des serveurs de test, disponibles depuis hier, se retrouvent bannis 2 jours :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-ptr-ban-cheating/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain titre d'*Obsidian* serait un RPG d'enquête au XVIème siècle, prévu pour 2022. Le prochain jeu de *Compulsion*, projet Midnight serait un jeu d'action solo medfan :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mingly-leaked/

La liste de musiques disponibles dans *GTA Trilogy* a été mise à jour :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...missing-songs/

Suite à la tempête de caca, pas de NFT dans *Discord* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/discord-w...ion-after-all/

Dan Hay, producteur exécutif de la série Far Cry, a quitté *Ubisoft* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-left-ubisoft/

La *PS3* a 15 ans :

https://kotaku.com/the-playstation-3...old-1848037992

La livraison des consoles jaunes à manivelle *Playdate* sont retardées à début 2022 :

https://gizmodo.com/the-playdate-han...022-1848040851

----------


## Supergounou

> Le jeu d'exploration *KID A MNESIA EXHIBITION* sortira le 18 Novembre sur PlayStation et PC, gratuitement sur l'Epic Games Store pour ce dernier


Putain Radiohead, est-ce que vous aviez VRAIMENT besoin du fric d'Epic ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu de courses *Super Impossible Road* sortira le 9 Décembre sur Switch, et début 2022 sur toutes les autres consoles et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/supe...box-one-and-pc
> 
> https://youtu.be/7utixmW5wgY


Curieux de voir d'où vient l'info de Gematsu que le jeu sortira sur PC, sur le site officiel de l'éditeur Rogue Games, ils ne parlent que de Apple Arcade (où il est déjà sorti) et Switch. Le site du studio de dev ne dit rien non plus.

https://rogueco.com/portfolio-item/s...ossible-road/#

La page Steam a existé puis a été supprimée en 2019 avec message des devs disant qu'elle reviendrait. On est en novembre 2021  ::ninja:: 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/44467...2849399929472/



Sortie aussi de *Treasures of the Aegean*, un metroidvania / parkour.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_the_Aegean/

----------


## KOUB

Le schmup *Cotton Rock ‘n’ Roll*, suite du précédent, sortira le 23 Décembre sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/cotton-r...n-2022-shmups/

*Riot Games* a donné, comme promis, 10.000$ à chacune des 30 associations caritatives choisies parmi 19.000 propositions :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-organisations

Un mod VR pour *Resident Evil 2 Remake* :

https://gamerant.com/footage-upcomin...remake-vr-mod/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Le prochain jeu de football américain *NCAA Football* d'EA sortirait aussi bien sur consoles que sur téléphones portables :

https://gamerant.com/eas-upcoming-nc...easing-mobile/

La sortie d'*Elex 2* est confirmée pour le 1er Mars 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://gamerant.com/elex-2-release-date-trailer/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les premières cartes *RTX 40XX* de Nvidia pourraient être présentées à l'été 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-4000-series-mid-2022/

Il semble que *Microsoft* envoie des cartes-cadeaux de 100$ aléatoirement aux utilisateurs de son store :

https://gamerant.com/microsoft-gift-cards-free/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le remaster de *Metroid Prime* a fini son développement :

https://gamerant.com/metroid-prime-s...elopment-done/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Kalof annuel de cette année* pourrait avoir des skins Captain America ou Indiana Jones :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...a-jones-skins/

Le *XBox Game Pass* récupère aujourd'hui Dicey Dungeons, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas - The Definitive Edition, One Step from Eden, et Skyrim - Special Edition :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...r-2021-skyrim/

*Tencent* s'est payé Wake Up Interactive (Ninjala) :

https://www.actugaming.net/tencent-m...injala-456453/

*Rainbow Six Extraction* sortira le 20 Janvier 2022, au prix de 40 euros, et un pass ami qui permet d'inviter deux potes à jouer pendant 15 jours :

https://www.actugaming.net/rainbow-s...sortie-456442/

Le looter-shooter en coop *Outriders* va recevoir une grosse mise à jour le 15 Novembre. Une démo jouable est toujours disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/outriders...ajeure-456445/




Présentation de la carte française de *Farming Simulator 22*, qui sort toujours le 22 Novembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/farming-s...railer-456498/




La série de RPG *Ys* aura 35 ans l'année prochaine :

https://noisypixel.net/falcom-ys-35t...e-switch-game/

Ha bah voilà, Spiderman dans *Marvel's Avengers* en exclusivité sur PlayStation :

https://noisypixel.net/marvels-aveng...-ps5-november/




La première saison de *Battlefield 2042* commencera début 2022 :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/battlefie...ss-early-2022/

L'application *Twitch* est maintenant disponible sur la *Switch* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383959.html

De même que Nintendo pour la Switch, Sony a revu ses objectifs de production de PS5 à la baisse, pour les mêmes raisons :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050844467.html

*Skyrim Anniversary Edition* a cassé tous les mods développés pour les versions précédentes. Les moddeurs sont déjà au boulot pour tout réparer :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sky...-edition-broke
https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrim-anniv...-early-access/

Et vous serez ravie de savoir que la fameuse armure pour cheval est comprise dans cette édition :

https://www.gamesradar.com/skyrim-an...rmor-for-free/

Activision s'excuse d'avoir inclus dans le *Kalof annuel* un Coran couvert de sang que l'on peut piétiner, vu qu'il est par terre ... Le Coran est visible dans le mode Zombies dans un niveau qui se passe dans Stalingrad. Il a été promptement retiré :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-a...d-quran-pages/

*Zynga* (Farmville) veut se lancer sur consoles :

https://www.ign.com/articles/zynga-console-ambitions

----------


## Ruvon

Toujours en cours en ce moment et jusqu'à demain soir, le Desert Bus de l'espoir caritatif qui récolte pour l'asso Petits Princes.

----------


## Sannom

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain titre d'*Obsidian* serait un RPG d'enquête au XVIème siècle, prévu pour 2022. Le prochain jeu de *Compulsion*, projet Midnight serait un jeu d'action solo medfan :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mingly-leaked/


Je trouve que le site cité dans la news donne les informations d'une meilleure façon : https://www.windowscentral.com/new-u...iment-obsidian

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie du DLC *Cold as Eyes* de *Orcs Must Die! 3*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...d_as_Eyes_DLC/

----------


## Ruvon

*Bright Memory: Infinite*, le FPS au trailer bien nawak, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...mory_Infinite/

----------


## Bibik

> La série de RPG *Ys* aura 35 ans l'année prochaine :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/falcom-ys-35t...e-switch-game/


L'occasion pour Falcom d'annoncer qu'il travaillent... encore sur un nouveau Trails  ::|:  J'aime bien la série mais ils devraient ralentir, surtout vis à vis du retard de localisation avec l'occident.

----------


## Tenebris

Merci à vous Ruvon et KOUB pour vos synthèses de news, ça me fait gagner un temps précieux dans mes recherches et découvrir en même temps certaines infos sur des sites que je consulte rarement  :;):

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Est-ce que le bug rarissime qui fait que des fichiers ne pouvaient être désinstallés avec l'app xbox gamepass sera corrigé? J'avais lu des retours sur ce problème où des joueurs ne parvenaient pas à désinstaller des jeux gamepass(même s'ils disparaissaient de  la liste des jeux installés) et où cela posait de gros problèmes pour arriver à les effacer manuellement parce que gamepass serait fortement lié à l'architecture Windows...

----------


## Ruvon

Ça se passe bien pour *GTA Trilogy Remastered* sur PC.





Le jeu est repassé en précommande uniquement sur le store Rockstar, ceux qui l'ont déjà acheté ne peuvent pas y jouer parce que le launcher est down.





Just another launcher  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Toujours sur *GTA Trilogy*, des fouilleurs de code ont trouvé des trucs rigolos, comme toutes les musiques originales qui sont présentes mais simplement pas jouées, ou encore des commentaires internes.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ail-dev-notes/



Activision s'excuse d'avoir énervé des gens pour avoir utilisé le Coran de façon irrespectueuse dans *Call of Duty: Vanguard*.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-duty-vanguard

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Putain Radiohead, est-ce que vous aviez VRAIMENT besoin du fric d'Epic ?


Touche pas à Radiohead  :Angry: 

Et sinon c'est gratuit PARTOUT, et ce n'est pas un jeu d'exploration mais une expérience visuelle et sensorielle dans l'univers de Kid A et Amnesiac ( 2 albums du meilleur groupe du monde donc, pour les gens qui ne le savaient pas  :;):  ).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> ( 2 albums du meilleur groupe du monde donc, pour les gens qui ne le savaient pas  ).


Ah bon ? Y'a un jeu sur des albums de One Direction qui est sorti ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

> Toujours sur *GTA Trilogy*, des fouilleurs de code ont trouvé des trucs rigolos, comme toutes les musiques originales qui sont présentes mais simplement pas jouées, ou encore des commentaires internes.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ail-dev-notes/
> 
> 
> 
> Activision s'excuse d'avoir énervé des gens pour avoir utilisé le Coran de façon irrespectueuse dans *Call of Duty: Vanguard*.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-duty-vanguard


C'est le drama pour GTA trilogy 21.

Entre le launcher qui foire et les tipiakeurs qui ragent pour les executables cryptés déplombés foireux (Data Gueule), c'est juste magique.  :Perfect:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Merci à vous Ruvon et KOUB pour vos synthèses de news, ça me fait gagner un temps précieux dans mes recherches et découvrir en même temps certaines infos sur des sites que je consulte rarement


Ils devraient être remboursés par la Sécurité Sociale.

----------


## Spawn

Ce raté total pour Rockstar  ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce raté total pour Rockstar


Si seulement.  :ouaiouai: 
C'est pas ça qui va les empêcher d'en vendre par millions.

----------


## pierrecastor

C'était pas GTA IV qui exigeait le launcher rockstar ET l'horreur de lanceur de windows live ?

----------


## Ruvon

*Valve* va tenir une conf sur le *Steam Deck* à partir de 19h, à voir ici : https://steamcommunity.com/steamwork...ence/steamdeck



*Myth of Empires*, un Open World Survival Craft en multi, sortira le 18 novembre en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...th_of_Empires/






*Darby McDevitt*, auteur sur les *Assassin's Creed* qui avait quitté Ubi plus tôt cette année pour bosser sur A Quiet Place chez Illogika, revient chez Ubi.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-to-ubisoft/



Le prochain jeu de *Quantic Dream* pourrait bien être *Star Wars Eclipse*.

https://www.thegamer.com/quantic-dre...-wars-eclipse/

----------


## Bibik

> C'était pas GTA IV qui exigeait le launcher rockstar ET l'horreur de lanceur de windows live ?


Oui, encore que je me souviens pas vraiment si c'était deux launchers et pas un launcher + une inscription à un service. 

J'ai voulu rejouer à L.A Noire (l'original sur Steam) et il demandait aussi de passer par le launcher Rockstar, ça m'a saoulé de le réinstaller bien que j'ai gardé le compte de l'époque... C'est même pas précisé sur la page du jeu, juste une mention "DRM Gameshield"

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ah bon ? Y'a un jeu sur des albums de One Direction qui est sorti ?


J'ai déjà dit que ce n'était pas un jeu  ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

> J'ai déjà dit que ce n'était pas un jeu


C'est une expérience sensorielle

----------


## Baalim

> *Valve* va tenir une conf sur le *Steam Deck* à partir de 19h, à voir ici : https://steamcommunity.com/steamwork...ence/steamdeck





> Hey, les mecs, les tests sont formels : GTA trilogy tourne mieux sur steamdeck que sur switch. 
> Enfin, quand il démarre

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est une expérience sensorielle


 Et visuelle  :X1:

----------


## Erkin_

Leur plateforme de streaming a toujours été moyenne, quelle idée de vouloir faire leur conf dessus.

----------


## Baalim

> Leur plateforme de streaming a toujours été moyenne, quelle idée de vouloir faire leur conf dessus.


Je n'ai jamais pu regarder le seul film (ou presque) que je possède dessus tellement les performances étaient pourries.  :Boom:

----------


## Erkin_

Ah ben voilà, ils sont passés sur youtube.

----------


## Nono

> Putain Radiohead, est-ce que vous aviez VRAIMENT besoin du fric d'Epic ?


C'est pas parce qu'ils sont fringués comme des clodos qu'ils ont une dignité.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi, 

La sortie de *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* se passe sous les meilleurs auspices. Le lancher de Rockstar est en rade, et de fieffés dataminers ont trouvés toutes les musiques originales présentes dans le code ... Et le jeu a été retiré de la vente sur PC sur le site de Rockstar :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ion-48070.html
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rom-sale-on-pc

La mise à jour Baba Make Level pour le jeu de réflexion *Baba Is You* sortira le 17 Novembre avec 150 nouveaux niveaux ... Ainsi qu'un éditeur si vous avez peur de manquer :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...you-48075.html

La prochaine mise à jour, Eternity's End, pour *World of Warcraft* sera la dernière de l'arc de l'Extension Shadowlands :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-eternitys-end




Le Pokémon-Goesque *Pikmin Bloom* a été téléchargé 2 millions de fois en deux semaines :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-in-two-weeks

Le jeu de destruction *ABRISS - build to destroy* doit sortir début 2022 sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/abr...res-futuristes

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ld_to_destroy/




Le jeu de plateformes *Cyjin: The Cyborg Ninja* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cyj...adresse-touche




Le city-builder *Kainga: Seeds of Civilization* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kai...elements-rogue




Encore du gameplay pour *Battlefield 2042*, qui sort le 19 Novembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rtal-conquest/




La bêta fermée pour le tactical shooter multijoueur free-to-play *CROWZ* commencera le 14 Novembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/close...november-14th/

8 millions d'exemplaires vendus chacun pour *Dragon Ball FighterZ* et *Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/drag...t-million-each

----------


## Supergounou

> Et sinon c'est gratuit PARTOUT


Sauf sur PC autre que Epic si je ne m'abuse, donc je n'y toucherai surement jamais. Et tu le sais que j'adore Radiohead, mais si ça passe en exclu Epic c'est qu'il y a du pognon derrière.

J'aurai tant voulu tester cette chose !  ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas parce qu'ils sont fringués comme des clodos qu'ils ont une dignité.


 :^_^:   :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu de destruction *ABRISS - build to destroy* doit sortir début 2022 sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :
> 
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/abr...res-futuristes
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ld_to_destroy/
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/eQ8-FtNRPQs



J'ai cru qu'il y avait du nouveau mais en fait rien de neuf depuis l'article d'il y a deux mois, et le stream du jeu dans Canard PC.




> Encore du gameplay pour *Battlefield 2042*, qui sort le 19 Novembre :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...rtal-conquest/
> 
> https://youtu.be/LdChc4BkTFI


Il est déjà sorti... pour ceux qui ont raqué les éditions Gold et Ultimate (soit 90€ et 110€ au lieu de 60€ la version de base)... Une interprétation du système de coupe-file dans les parcs d'attraction, tu payes plus cher, tu passes avant les prolos  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Wow l'adresse d'article putaclic de l'enfer  :^_^: 

https://www.pcgamesn.com/humankind-2/release-date

https://www.gamewatcher.com/news/hum...2-release-news

Donc non, pas de date de sortie pour *Humankind* 2, mais confirmation que le 1 s'est bien vendu et que l'idée d'une série fait son chemin. Mais l'adresse de l'article, je ne m'en remets pas  ::ninja:: 



*Wales Entertainment* (qui fait surtout du jeu en FMV, mais qui avait aussi fait Maid of Sker), se lance dans le FPS avec *Sker Ritual*. What could possibly go wrong ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1492070/Sker_Ritual/






Ah, grosse info pour *Sifu* :





Ah bah non, revenez la semaine prochaine  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Sauf sur PC autre que Epic si je ne m'abuse, donc je n'y toucherai surement jamais. Et tu le sais que j'adore Radiohead, mais si ça passe en exclu Epic c'est qu'il y a du pognon derrière.
> 
> J'aurai tant voulu tester cette chose ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


C'est beau d'avoir des conviction  ::cry::

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS d'horreur-survie en coop avec des zombies *Sker Ritual* a été annoncée sans date de sortie pour consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/coop...-series-and-pc




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu Star Wars de Quantic Dream se nommerait *Star Wars Eclipse* et se passerait pendant la haute-république :

https://www.thegamer.com/quantic-dre...-wars-eclipse/

Et les 10 jeux les plus joués sur *PS5* sont, dans l'ordre :




> Fortnite
>     Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War
>     FIFA 21
>     NBA 2K21
>     Assassin's Creed Valhalla
>     Destiny 2
>     MLB The Show 21
>     Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales
>     Demon's Souls
>     NBA 2K22


https://www.gamespot.com/articles/so.../1100-6497961/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain *Far Cry* serait un live-service, comme Assassin's Creed Infinity :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-next-...-service-game/

Le RPG *Final Hour* a été entièrement fait sur Dreams, le jeu pour faire des jeux de PlayStation :

https://www.gamesradar.com/this-styl...-his-off-time/




Le jeu de courses - RPG *Racing Lagoon*, sorti initialement sur PS1, a reçu un patch pour être jouable en anglais :

https://kotaku.com/square-s-obscure-...ble-1848043590




Walmart et Best Buy réservent leurs stocks de *PS5* aux abonnés à leurs programmes de fidélité plus ou moins utiles, et surtout bien chers :

https://lifehacker.com/these-paywall...-to-1848042793

Le MMORPG *Final Fantasy XI* (non, c'est bien 11 et pas 14, celui sorti sorti en 2002), vient de recevoir une grosse mise à jour :

https://www.destructoid.com/final-fa...s-still-alive/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* pourrait être disponible dès Lundi :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-m...arly-november/

Il ne sera pas nécessaire d'avoir un kit de développement pour développer ou tester le fonctionnement de son jeu sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://gamerant.com/valve-steam-deck-dev-tools/

Du gameplay pour le jeu de baston *Phantom Breaker : Omnia*, qui doit sortir début 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/phantom-b...meplay-456606/




*Darby McDevitt*, directeur narratif sur le dernier Assassin's Creed, revient chez Ubisoft, 8 mois après être parti :

https://www.actugaming.net/assassins...bisoft-456628/

Le jeu de rythme en VR *Against* sortira en accès anticipé cet hiver sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/against-early-access/




Todd Howard a dit des trucs concernant *Starfield* dans son Ask Me Anything sur Reddit. Rappelons pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, ce que dit Todd Howard n'engagent que ceux qui y croient et aucunement Todd Howard :

https://nofrag.com/todd-howard-lache...sur-starfield/
https://www.actugaming.net/starfield...pousse-456589/

Un truc que je n'avais pas vu concernant le server meshing de *Star Citizen* : L'univers sera donc découpé en serveurs ... Et si un serveur est "plein" (donc à 100 joueurs), il sera impossible de s'y rendre ... Mais bon, des mécanismes vont être trouvés pour limiter les attroupements, promis-juré. Ha, et ainsi, sans tambours ni trompettes, passent à la trappe toutes les promesses de batailles spatiales géantes de Chris Roberts :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383938.html

La mise à jour de la semaine prochaine de *New World* devrait venir à bout du bug d'immobilisation des personnages, qui empêchait de réapparaitre ailleurs :

https://www.millenium.org/news/383985.html

*Tencent* s'est payé le studio de développement Soleil :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050844481.html

La *XBox Series* s'est déjà plus vendue que la XBox One au Japon, à 115.000 exemplaires :

La https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050844477.html

Le jeu de gestion *Let's Build a Zoo*, sorti la semaine dernière, s'est déjà vendu à 30.000 exemplaires et a recoupé ses coûts de développement :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050844525.html

La possibilité de gérer le volume sur *Windows 11* directement avec la molette de la souris a été ajoutée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-pr...croll-feature/

*Battlefield 2042* n'aura pas de chat vocal au lancement ... C'est sensé être une mauvaise nouvelle ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...hat-at-launch/

De nouveaux concept-arts pour *Starfield* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bethesda-jus...d-concept-art/



Spoiler Alert! 
















Mettez à jour les pilotes de votre carte graphique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-radeon-...r-gpu-drivers/

Les problèmes de performance des processeurs AMD est réglé par la dernière mise à jour de *Windows 11* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-is...mance-problem/

----------


## 564.3

> C'est beau d'avoir des conviction


Ouais, je crois que je vais aussi craquer pour Sifu même s'il est exclusif EGS  :Emo: 
Bon j'ai craqué sur l'EGS dés le lancement à cause de l'EA d'Hades, je me suis libéré de toute velléité de boycott direct. Ça c'est fait, comme on dit.

----------


## KOUB

L'extension The New War pour le MMO de ninjas de l'espace *Warframe* sera disponible en Décembre. Une présentation aura lieu le 30 Novembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warframes-bi...g-in-december/




Un mod pour passer de l'édition anniversaire à l'édition spéciale de *Skyrim* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-mod-rol...-version-1597/

Le jeu d'infiltration *Undetected* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-stealth-...al-gear-solid/




Un guitariste a essayé de déposer *Doomscroll* comme nom pour son groupe de métal. ça ne surprendra personne, Id Software, qui appartient à Bethesda, cherche à s'y opposer :

https://gizmodo.com/a-metal-guitaris...oll-1848044308
https://www.wired.com/story/doom-cre...er-doomscroll/

Le maire de *Miami* distribue des Bitcoins, qui viennent des profits de la MiamiCoin. On en reparle quand la ville se noiera dans l'océan :

https://gizmodo.com/miami-plans-to-g...pto-1848047317

*Toshiba* va se scinder en 3 parties, et ça vaut le coup de lire l'article :

https://gizmodo.com/toshiba-to-split...-sc-1848044875

----------


## pierrecastor

> La possibilité de gérer le volume sur Windows 11 directement avec la molette de la souris a été ajoutée :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-pr...croll-feature/


Ah ben putain, c'est pas trop top. Genre un truc que les distrib linux que je connais font depuis au moins 15 ans. Et il a quand même fallu que ça soit un utilisateur qui le suggère.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le FPS d'horreur-survie en coop avec des zombies *Sker Ritual* a été annoncée sans date de sortie pour consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/coop...-series-and-pc
> 
> https://youtu.be/Y2DpxoZ1GZc


Pas de date précise, mais c'est quand même annoncé "Planned Release Date: *Q2 2022*"...

----------


## Ourg

> Ah ben putain, c'est pas trop top. Genre un truc que les distrib linux que je connais font depuis au moins 15 ans. Et il a quand même fallu que ça soit un utilisateur qui le suggère.


  D'un autre côté je vois pas bien l'intérêt d'installer W11, çà n'apporte rien à part des emmerdes.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Il est déjà sorti... pour ceux qui ont raqué les éditions Gold et Ultimate (soit 90€ et 110€ au lieu de 60€ la version de base)... Une interprétation du système de coupe-file dans les parcs d'attraction, tu payes plus cher, tu passes avant les prolos


Et en plus on sert de beta testeurs  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

> Et en plus on sert de beta testeurs




 ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Encore quelques fuites du gameplay de la campagne de *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ayer-campaign/




La bêta du shooter en arène *Galahad 3093* commençait aujourd'hui :

https://www.thegamer.com/open-beta-m...-galahad-3093/




Nouveau studio pour *Remed*y en Suède :

https://www.destructoid.com/remedy-e...industry-news/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le projet sur lequel les doubleurs Roger Clark et Troy Baker travaillent serait un jeu d'horreur sur Mars :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-roger-cla...n-horror-game/

Ha mais sérieux ... EA ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...ll-be-renamed/





*Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy* est tout pété, allégorie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gta-trilogy-...ion-is-a-mess/
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/gta-t...gen-platforms/
https://kotaku.com/classic-mods-and-...r-t-1848050135
https://www.pcgamer.com/rockstar-gam...ames-are-down/

*Battlefield 2042* marque l'arrivée de la plateforme Battlefied Portal qui permet de choisir entre des parties customisées. Certaines parties sont faites pour farmer de l'XP, ne contenant qu'une petite équipe de joueurs contre une masse de bots à 1PV sans armes. Sauf que certains changements ont été faits ... Un joueur cherchant à rejoindre une partie de XP farming quand l'équipe de joueurs est complète se retrouve dans l'équipe adverse, celle des bots ... Sauf qu'il a pas 1PV ... et qu'il a des armes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...yre-the-crops/

Une *XBox Series X* à 10.000$, pas Gucci, tout simplement :

https://kotaku.com/gucci-is-selling-...000-1848050557

----------


## Ruvon

> https://kotaku.com/classic-mods-and-...r-t-1848050135


Concernant les mods que Take Two a tué peu de temps avant d'annoncer la Trilogy Remastered, ils sont en train de faire pareil pour* GTA IV* :

https://libertycity.net/gta-4/news/5...-gta-mods.html



Il y aura un *festival de musique à Londres* en mars 2022, avec de la musique live des OST d'Ori et Cuphead.

https://gamemusic.net/game-music-fes...of-march-2022/



Via The Pixel Post : https://thepixelpost.com/expresso/le...et-baba-is-you



Vidéo sur le *sacrifice* dans les jeux vidéo.






*Jason Schreier* revient sur les cryptos dans les jeux vidéo.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsl...e-rage-but-why

----------


## akaraziel

A priori ça ne sentirai pas bon pour *Beyond Good and Evil 2*

https://gamergen.com/actualites/rume...nnule-324717-1

----------


## Baalim

> A priori ça ne sentirai pas bon pour *Beyond Good and Evil 2*
> 
> https://gamergen.com/actualites/rume...nnule-324717-1


Vu le peu de news, le nombre d'années de "développement" et le départ de Michel Ancel, ça me semblait être une évidence.


Au passage, merci à Ms d'avoir mis GTA san andreas dans le gamepass. 15 minutes de jeu plus tard, je n'ai plus de compulsion d'achat.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ha mais sérieux ... EA ... :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...ll-be-renamed/


Tiens, dans les réponses, pas surpris de trouver TuYaTroJoueY (qui s'était illustré il y a quelques années en publiant un article entièrement copié collé d'un topic de ce forum sans créditer l'auteur et en trouvant des excuses totalement bidons à ce plagiat pas assumé) dire en gros que ceux qui se plaignent c'est des vilains fragiles, que c'est à cause d'eux que les devs sont frileux et qu'il aimerait bien pouvoir jouer des talibans ou ISIS (oui, de façon ironique j'imagine bien...).

----------


## pipoop

Je suis pas aussi extrême mais oui je veux pas jouer le rôle du mec qui as envahi mon pays mais par contre je veux bien jouer le rôle de celui qui envahit le pays a côté.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

On PeUT PluS JoUeR a EtRe uN TaLiBaN!!!11!! SJW !!1! sNowFlAKesSS

----------


## Herman Speed

Dans Arma 3, on peut jouer le Taleb.
Mais c'est un simulateur avec un autre public.
On peut même jouer le soviétique qui apporte la paix suite à une guerre civile en Afghanistan.

----------


## pierrecastor

> D'un autre côté je vois pas bien l'intérêt d'installer W11, çà n'apporte rien à part des emmerdes.


Je ne dit pas qu'il faille l'installer. Juste que je trouve incroyable qu'ils aient mis autant de temps avant de comprendre et d’intégrer un truc qui me semble tellement évidement niveau design et expérience utilisateur.

----------


## Ruvon

On continue de rigoler avec *GTA*, puisque de façon "non-intentionnelle", le contenu Hot Coffee de San Andreas a été intégré à la Trilogy Remastered et que c'est pour l'enlever (ainsi que les musiques qui n'auraient pas dû y être et les notes des devs) que la version PC a été retirée de la vente. Qui a supervisé ce remaster ?

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...dly-uncovered/

----------


## Silver

Une bonne nouvelle pour *Ghost Recon: Frontline*... Youtube va masquer le compteur de pouces vers le bas.  ::ninja:: 
https://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du...s-n171183.html

Notons qu'ils ne vont pas empêcher de mettre des pouces vers le bas, mais leur nombre ne sera plus affiché publiquement.

Pour rappel, la bande-annonce du jeu en est à 20 000 pouces vers le bas contre 5 000 vers le haut et avait fait fortement baisser l'action Ubisoft en bourse.

----------


## Stelarc

> On continue de rigoler avec *GTA*, puisque de façon "non-intentionnelle", le contenu Hot Coffee de San Andreas a été intégré à la Trilogy Remastered et que c'est pour l'enlever (ainsi que les musiques qui n'auraient pas dû y être et les notes des devs) que la version PC a été retirée de la vente. Qui a supervisé ce remaster ?
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...dly-uncovered/


Comme si c'était étonnant, Rockstar c'est devenu des branques.

----------


## Frypolar

> *Battlefield 2042* marque l'arrivée de la plateforme Battlefied Portal qui permet de choisir entre des parties customisées. Certaines parties sont faites pour farmer de l'XP, ne contenant qu'une petite équipe de joueurs contre une masse de bots à 1PV sans armes. Sauf que certains changements ont été faits ... Un joueur cherchant à rejoindre une partie de XP farming quand l'équipe de joueurs est complète se retrouve dans l'équipe adverse, celle des bots ... Sauf qu'il a pas 1PV ... et qu'il a des armes :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...yre-the-crops/

----------


## Kody

> A priori ça ne sentirai pas bon pour *Beyond Good and Evil 2*
> 
> https://gamergen.com/actualites/rume...nnule-324717-1


Avis d'un dev de BG&E2 avec qui je viens de discuter "c'est des conneries".

----------


## Sannom

> On continue de rigoler avec *GTA*, puisque de façon "non-intentionnelle", le contenu Hot Coffee de San Andreas a été intégré à la Trilogy Remastered et que c'est pour l'enlever (ainsi que les musiques qui n'auraient pas dû y être et les notes des devs) que la version PC a été retirée de la vente. Qui a supervisé ce remaster ?
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...dly-uncovered/


Il s'appelait comment déjà le "finisseur de jeu" qui avait été viré de Rockstar il y a quelques années déjà ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Qui a supervisé ce remaster ?


Les actionnaires ?  ::siffle::

----------


## pierrecastor

> Avis d'un dev de BG&E2 avec qui je viens de discuter "c'est des conneries".


Dit moi que le projet avance bien, pitié.  :Emo:

----------


## pipoop

> Avis d'un dev de BG&E2 avec qui je viens de discuter "je suis bien traité et il n'y as eu aucune atteinte à mon intégrité physique et ma famille est en sécurité".

----------


## pierrecastor

::XD::

----------


## 564.3

> Comme si c'était étonnant, Rockstar c'est devenu des branques.


Ce n'est pas Rockstar qui a fait le remaster, mais ça m'étonne quand même de leur controle qualité.
Ça a l'air d'être le premier gros titre de ce studio, avant ils faisaient des portages mobiles https://grovestreetgames.com/games/

Bon d'un autre coté le portage PC de RDR2 avait pas mal de problèmes à la sortie, il a fallu attendre quelques semaines en utilisant des bidouilles pour jouer.
Et GTA4 PC avait eu du mal à démarrer aussi.
Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi j'étais resté sur l'impression qu'ils faisaient du bon taf avec des moyens démentiels, mais ça sert de piqûre de rappel.

Edit: Après ce ne sont que des problèmes lors de la sortie comme pour beaucoup de jeux, vaut mieux juger sur la durée. Ceux qui sont à fond sur les précommandes et y jouer dans les premiers sont de plus en plus déçus j'ai l'impression.
Bon pour GTA Trilogy ça n'a pas l'air gagné de ce coté non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> Edit: Après ce ne sont que des problèmes lors de la sortie comme pour beaucoup de jeux, vaut mieux juger sur la durée.


Pour ce qui est de la durée, il n'y a qu'à voir la tronche de GTA Online. ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques nouvelles pages Steam pour des trucs plus ou moins prometteurs :



*The Spirit and the Mouse*, un puzzle-platformer 3D, pas de date encore.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...and_the_Mouse/








*Project Ergath*, du Souls-like pas moche. Annoncé pour mars 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...roject_Ergath/








*Beneath Oresa*, un roguelike deckbuilder avec une DA bien classe. Pas de trailer sur Youtube, vous cliquerez là-dessous pour voir celui dispo sur Steam. Pour 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Beneath_Oresa/



https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...m?t=1636778876



Pour Louis-Ferdinand Sebum : *Exodus: Trapped In Time*, un FPS ultra retro. Annoncé au 1er septembre 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...apped_In_Time/

https://exodus-the-game.com

----------


## pipoop

Exodus il risque de faire de la concurrence a rise of the triade

----------


## Elma

> On continue de rigoler avec *GTA*, puisque de façon "non-intentionnelle", le contenu Hot Coffee de San Andreas a été intégré à la Trilogy Remastered et que c'est pour l'enlever (ainsi que les musiques qui n'auraient pas dû y être et les notes des devs) que la version PC a été retirée de la vente. Qui a supervisé ce remaster ?
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...dly-uncovered/


Faudrait pas qu'ils commencent à nous faire une Blizzard. La plupart des grands studios ce cassent la tronche à faire des erreurs vraiment très très grossières.

----------


## Ruvon

Un trailer en 72000K UltraHD "Ta3090VaFondre" Edition pour *STAR WARS: The Old Republic*.

----------


## Elma

> *Project Ergath*, du Souls-like pas moche. Annoncé pour mars 2022.


Qui risque de se prendre un Elden ring en plein les dents et ça sera moche pour lui.

----------


## Ruvon

> Faudrait pas qu'ils commencent à nous faire une Blizzard. La plupart des grands studios ce cassent la tronche à faire des erreurs vraiment très très grossières.


Attends, comme je le disais plus haut :




> Concernant les mods que Take Two a tué peu de temps avant d'annoncer la Trilogy Remastered, ils sont en train de faire pareil pour* GTA IV* :
> 
> https://libertycity.net/gta-4/news/5...-gta-mods.html


S'ils suivent la même logique : on tej les mods puis on fait un Remaster, GTA IV Remastered va suivre et ça sera une nouvelle occasion de rigoler.



Petite pub pour un canard, *Cekter* pour ne pas le nommer, qui nous parle de *Quake* pour l'anniversaire des 25 ans du jeu original.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Un teaser pour le jeu d'horreur *Gray*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur des plateformes non spécifiées :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ror-game-gray/




*GTA: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* et retiré de la vente car "des fichiers indésirables ont été accidentellement inclus". C'est le Hot Coffee et c'est parce que c'est apparemment un remaster de feignasses, vu que le code des musiques dont Rockstar n'a pas payé les droits est quand même présent :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nitive-edition
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gta...included-files
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ain-48078.html





*Rockstar* se lâche à nouveau sur les lettres polies mais fermes des avocats, concernant GTA IV pour cette fournée :

https://kotaku.com/take-two-interact...a-s-1848053219
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-file-offline

Des modeurs taquins font la comparaison entre la trilogie remasterisée et les mods supprimés à coups de lance-roquettes par Rockstar :

https://gamerant.com/grand-theft-aut...od-comparison/










Par ailleurs, si *GTA The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* est bien dégueu sur PC, ça semble dû à DirectX 11. Il faut forcer l'utilisation de DX 12 pour régler le problème :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dx12-...itive-edition/

----------


## nemra

> Il s'appelait comment déjà le "finisseur de jeu" qui avait été viré de Rockstar il y a quelques années déjà ?


Apparemment, Leslie Benzies
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Benzies

----------


## KOUB

Le tactical-RPG *Wartales* sort en accès anticipé le 1er Décembre sur Steam. Une démo jouable y est d'ailleurs disponible :

https://www.pcgamer.com/grim-and-gri...le-next-month/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1527950/Wartales/




*Hideo Kojima* a bien essayé de faire un film à propos de l'enfance soldatesque de Raiden. L'évaluation du projet a été refusée par le bureau de classification :

https://www.thegamer.com/kojima-film...-solid-raiden/





De fieffés dataminers ont trouvé dans le code de *Halo Infinite* que le mode multijoueur sortirait le 15 Novembre... Le code a été modifié par Microsoft :

https://www.thegamer.com/halo-infini...player-launch/

Les remarques polies et modérées des joueurs quant à la qualité "discutable" de l'émulation des jeux Nintendo 64 sur l'abonnement Switch Online sont bien prises en compte promis :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ery-seriously/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Beyond Good & Evil 2* est très proche de se faire annuler :

https://www.thegamer.com/beyond-good...ellation-near/
https://www.jeuxactu.com/beyond-good...-te-126440.htm

Next Space Rebels et Fae Tactics arriveront sur le *XBox Game Pass* respectivement le 17 et le 18 Novembre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/de...ine-prochaine/

*Forspoken*, l'artiste anciennement connu sous le nom de Projet Athia, sensé être une exclusivité PS5 pendant deux ans, tout en sortant en même temps sur PC au Printemps 2022 ... A été listé sur le Microsoft Store, avec des succès pour la XBox :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/fo...s-succes-xbox/

Le roguelike *ANVIL* sortira en accès anticipé le 2 Décembre sur PC et XBox, directement sur le Game Pass :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/an...le-2-decembre/




Bande-annonce sur les lighbringers de *Halo Infinite* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/ha...lightbringers/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le battle-royale de connaissances générales *1 contre 100* ferait bientôt un retour sur XBox ... en VR :

https://www.actugaming.net/1-contre-...retour-456633/

La chaine de cinémas *AMC* est très fière d'annoncer qu'elle accepte les paiements en diverses cryptomonnaies en ligne ... De quoi certainement les aider après les confinements ... :

https://gizmodo.com/amc-ceo-proudly-...s-v-1848051621

----------


## jilbi

> Un trailer en 72000K UltraHD "Ta3090VaFondre" Edition pour *STAR WARS: The Old Republic*.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2bmsNa9GOR0


 ::wub::  :Vibre:

----------


## Ruvon

L'histoire de la musique de *Lemmings* :






*Mechajammers*, donc Bofang nous a parlé de la démo sur Dystopeek : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/preview-mechajammer/

sortira le 2 décembre, bien plus tôt qu'il ne l'envisageait vu l'état de la démo en septembre...

----------


## Ruvon

Autre date de sortie révélée, celle de *Out There: Oceans of Time*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ceans_of_Time/

----------


## Maalak

> Le *roguelike* ANVIL


Hein ? Le quoi ?  ::O:

----------


## KOUB

> Hein ? Le quoi ?


L'action-roguelike ?

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le RPG *Mechajammer* sortira le 2 Décembre sur Steam et l'EGS :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cyb...s-december-2nd




La version 2.5 du mod *Brutal Doom 64* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/bruta...-for-download/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/brutal-do...-64-v2-patched

Le jeu d'aventures *The Spirit and the Mouse* sortira fin 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/the-...s-in-late-2022




Le simulateur de marché boursier des années 80-90 *STONKS-9800: Stock Market Simulator* sortira sur PC début 2022 et plus tard sur toutes les consoles ... C'était le bordel au niveau de la bourse dans les années 80-90 ... Mais au moins, y avait pas les cryptomonnaies :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/ston...one-and-switch




Happy Chaos sera le troisième personnage de la première saison de DLC du jeu de la bagarre *Guilty Gear Strive* et sera disponible le 30 Novembre :

https://noisypixel.net/guilty-gear-s...chaos-trailer/




Le jeu d'exploration *Little Kitty, Big City* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lit...t-game-i-crave




Le jeu d'horreur *World of Horror* fait sous Paint en noir et blanc par un dentiste, en accès anticipé, va recevoir une grosse mise à jour ce mois-ci. Je vous mets la preview d'Ellen Replay en lien :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/e...rld-of-horror/

https://www.pcgamer.com/horrifying-r...ng-this-month/

----------


## Ruvon

Petite vidéo sur les *origines des RPG* et comment ça a donné son cousin honteux : les JRPG  ::ninja:: 






Présentation des synergies possibles en multi dans *Nobody Saves The World*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ves_the_World/






L'occasion de rappeler qu'actuellement c'est le *MIX Next 2021* :

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/themixnext




> Digital games showcase revealing fresh announcements, trailers, gameplay, and more, bringing together some of the hottest developers and publishers from around the world. Find out what’s next in gaming for this fall and beyond!


Le Showcase de 3h d'où sont tirés quelques-un des trailers postés récemment. A mater devant son petit déj pour découvrir des jeux.






Et pour ceux qui ont envie de se faire peur dès le matin, *SPOOKWARE: WATCH PARTY*, un WarioWare-like horrifique, *gratuit sur Itch.io*.

https://papercookies.itch.io/spookware-watch-party




Via FreeGamePlanet : https://www.freegameplanet.com/spook...loadable-game/

----------


## Kriegor

> et comment ça a donné son cousin honteux : les JRPG


A vrai dire, il en parle comme étant "basically mankind's greatest contribution to the world".  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

Vous savez ce qui justifie l'annulation du projet film de M. Kojima ? C'est quoi le bureau de classification ?

----------


## pipoop

> Vous savez ce qui justifie l'annulation du projet film de M. Kojima ? C'est quoi le bureau de classification ?


J'imagine que voir un film sur un enfant soldat ça passe moyen (surtout avec kojima aux manettes)

Le bureau de classification c'est eux qui dise pour quel âge est le film (classe 13+ 16+ ou 18+...) En fonction du contenu

----------


## Aza

hum ok, merci  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

Le nouveau perso de *Guilty Gear Strive* vient d'être dévoilé et sera dispo le 30 Novembre.
Comme on s'en doutait, il s'agit de Elphelt en moins weeb Happy Chaos

----------


## Nephizz

> Petite vidéo sur les *origines des RPG* et comment ça a donné son cousin honteux : les JRPG 
> 
> https://youtu.be/XL9wUR92l-w


Ah mais en fait, tu ne regarde pas les vidéos que tu postes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah mais en fait, tu ne regarde pas les vidéos que tu postes...


 :^_^:  Le cousin honteux, c'est comme ça que j'appelle les JRPGs. Après vous avez le droit d'avoir mauvais goût de pas être d'accord  ::ninja:: 

Les deux idées de la vidéo : "What are the big ideas that made up the RPGs originally ?" (il parlera effectivement des RPG sur table... mais pas que) et "How we get to early tabletop RPGs like D&D to JRPGs ?" (et prendra principalement Final Fantasy VI comme référence). Si les réponses vont bien au-delà de ces deux questions et s'intéressent à plus de jeux que FF6 et les JRPG (puisqu'il en compare pas mal, comme quand il regarde les différences entre Dragon Quest et Bard's Tale pour différencier les J-RPG et les Western-RPG), c'est bien sur ces questions que la vidéo commence.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah mais en fait, tu ne regarde pas les vidéos que tu postes...


Note bien qu'il ne sait jamais de quoi il parle.
Il en a fait une éthique personnelle.

----------


## Ruvon

> Note bien qu'il ne sait jamais de quoi il parle.
> Il en a fait une éthique personnelle.


Tout à fait, c'est un principe que j'ai appris des meilleurs sur ce forum. Tu m'as appris que jouer aux jeux vidéo n'est pas nécessaire pour en parler sur tous les topics, ou que poster des boobs ne provoque pas forcément de ban, par exemple  ::ninja::

----------


## Nephizz

> Le cousin honteux, c'est comme ça que j'appelle les JRPGs. Après vous avez le droit d'avoir mauvais goût de pas être d'accord 
> 
> Les deux idées de la vidéo : "What are the big ideas that made up the RPGs originally ?" (il parlera effectivement des RPG sur table... mais pas que) et "How we get to early tabletop RPGs like D&D to JRPGs ?" (et prendra principalement Final Fantasy VI comme référence). Si les réponses vont bien au-delà de ces deux questions et s'intéressent à plus de jeux que FF6 et les JRPG (puisqu'il en compare pas mal, comme quand il regarde les différences entre Dragon Quest et Bard's Tale pour différencier les J-RPG et les Western-RPG), c'est bien sur ces questions que la vidéo commence.


Non mais ne t'énerve pas, j'avais mis un smiley shinobi...  ::ninja:: 

Par contre, le mec en fait tellement des tonnes sur FF que ça en devient presque gênant.  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Non mais ne t'énerve pas, j'avais mis un smiley shinobi... 
> 
> Par contre, le mec en fait tellement des tonnes sur FF que ça en devient presque gênant.


Je m'énerve pas Madeleine, j'explique aux gens  ::ninja:: 

Et heureusement qu'il parle pas que de FF en effet, ça serait pénible. Mais la vidéo n'est pas inintéressante, donc si ça peut donner envie à d'autres de la voir d'être plus clair sur le contenu, pourquoi pas  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Tout à fait, c'est un principe que j'ai appris des meilleurs sur ce forum. Tu m'as appris que jouer aux jeux vidéo n'est pas nécessaire pour en parler sur tous les topics, ou que poster des boobs ne provoque pas forcément de ban, par exemple


Je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu parles mais je vais néanmoins en récolter tout le crédit  ::ninja:: 

Et même que, parfois, je joue à des jeux.  :tired: 
Pas ma faute si la majeure partie d'entre eux sont chiants et moches (souvent en même temps)

----------


## Ruvon

> Et même que, parfois, je joue à des jeux. 
> Pas ma faute si la majeure partie d'entre eux sont chiants et moches (souvent en même temps)


On se demande où tu les as trouvés  ::ninja:: 



Ah, ça y est, le mot est lâché : vu les problèmes rencontrés par *GTA Trilogy Remastered*, les gens se plaignent sur Metacritic (comme quoi, même sans les évaluations sur Steam, les gens osent s'exprimer quand même, les salauds) et on les accuse de faire du "*review bombing*"... On se demande si le terme à encore du sens.

Plus intéressant, savoir ce que vont devenir les demandes de remboursement.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-issues-mount/

----------


## Baalim

> On se demande où tu les as trouvés


En lisant dystopeek.fr
What else ?  :Indeed:

----------


## Nephizz

> On se demande où tu les as trouvés 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ça y est, le mot est lâché : vu les problèmes rencontrés par *GTA Trilogy Remastered*, les gens se plaignent sur Metacritic (comme quoi, même sans les évaluations sur Steam, les gens osent s'exprimer quand même, les salauds) et on les accuse de faire du "*review bombing*"... On se demande si le terme à encore du sens.
> 
> Plus intéressant, savoir ce que vont devenir les demandes de remboursement.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-issues-mount/


Entre 0.6 et 0.8 toutes plates-formes confondues.
Maintenant j'aimerais bien voir les chiffres des ventes (enfin, avant le retrait  ::P: ).

----------


## Kriegor

Je suis sûr qu'ils ont écoulé déjà 50 fois plus de copies que Team Ninja n'a vendu de trilogies Ninja Gaiden depuis juin dernier.

----------


## pierrecastor

Quand je regarde les comparaison avec les versions "amateurs" basées sur GTA V, ça me confirme que la lettre polie, mais ferme était une grosse connerie dans ce cas la. Ils aurait du embaucher les devs de ce mod. Parce que leur version mobile porté sur PC, ça tiens difficilement la comparaison.

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est bien dommage tout ça, parce que GTA deux doigts de l'acheter, cette trilogie en "definitive" edition.

----------


## Kalh

Herr Peter et Baalim, vous avez fait ma journée  ::):

----------


## pierrecastor

Vous prendrez un petit coup de pluie dégueulasse ?







Le remaster qui arrive à faire pire que l'original, et de loin. C'est beau.

----------


## Silver

> Vous prendrez un petit coup de pluie dégueulasse ?
> 
> Le remaster qui arrive à faire pire que l'original, et de loin. C'est beau.


Pour résumer :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

"Cette vidéo inclut du contenu de Groupe M6 protected TV contents, qui l'a bloquée dans votre pays pour des raisons de droits d'auteur."

----------


## Ruvon

Allez, un dernier pour la route, la note Metacritic de GTA Trollogie Charcuted est de "ouin ouin review bombing" 0,6/10 à l'heure où je vous parle.

https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/g...nitive-edition

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-score-of-0-5

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comme si c'était étonnant, Rockstar c'est devenu des branques.


C'est pas ce que me disent mes versions pc de GTA V et RDR 2. DOnc oui on peut trouver ça étonnant vu qu'ils avaient fait pas mal d'efforts suite au craquage GTA 4.
Bon là pour le remaster çà semble bien foireux ouais. Les versions consoles sont pétées aussi ou c'est une exclu PC ?

----------


## mithrandir3

> C'est pas ce que me disent mes versions pc de GTA V et RDR 2. DOnc oui on peut trouver ça étonnant vu qu'ils avaient fait pas mal d'efforts suite au craquage GTA 4.
> Bon là pour le remaster çà semble bien foireux ouais. Les versions consoles sont pétées aussi ou c'est une exclu PC ?


C'est apparemment pété partout, avec une mention spéciale pour la Switch qui gagne le concours.

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est pas ce que me disent mes versions pc de GTA V et RDR 2. DOnc oui on peut trouver ça étonnant vu qu'ils avaient fait pas mal d'efforts suite au craquage GTA 4.
> Bon là pour le remaster çà semble bien foireux ouais. Les versions consoles sont pétées aussi ou c'est une exclu PC ?


Et ta version GTA Online où jeanDaRKmomo666 peut te faire crasher le jeu comme bon lui semble elle te dit quoi ? Autant GTA V s'en est bien tiré à sa sortir même si en y regardant de plus près il y a des trucs biens minables comme l'herbe qui plombent les perfs à certains endroits si jamais c'est réglé en ultra. D'ailleurs je crois qu'ils avaient inversé le niveau de détails pour la végétation entre very high/ultra. Puis RDR 2 il me semble qu'à sa sortir c'était loin d'être la panacée.

Et je ne parlerai pas de la grosse merde qu'ils ont pondu en mars 2020 avec leur GTA IV complete edition je ne sais quoi. Le bouzin se comporte encore moins bien qu'en 2008.

----------


## Spawn

> Vous prendrez un petit coup de pluie dégueulasse ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le remaster qui arrive à faire pire que l'original, et de loin. C'est beau.


 ::XD:: 

Bon ça me fait marrer cette histoire mais je pensais pas voir ça de la part de Rockstar, eux qui ont tendance à faire un boulot carré et propre, un peu comme pour Blizzard (serveurs mis à part j'entends  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas ce que me disent mes versions pc de GTA V et RDR 2. DOnc oui on peut trouver ça étonnant vu qu'ils avaient fait pas mal d'efforts suite au craquage GTA 4.
> Bon là pour le remaster çà semble bien foireux ouais. Les versions consoles sont pétées aussi ou c'est une exclu PC ?


C'est pas génial sur xbox (IA niveau pré-CP, textures moches, animations étranges etc.) mais je n'ai pas vu de bug sur la petite demi-heure de jeu.

----------


## Sharn

> Bon ça me fait marrer cette histoire mais je pensais pas voir ça de la part de Rockstar, eux qui ont tendance à faire un boulot carré et propre, un peu comme pour Blizzard (serveurs mis à part j'entends )


Blizzard ? Tu te souviens de Warcraft 3? ::ninja::  À croire que ces 2 studio ont pris la même société pour se charger de ces jeux.

----------


## pipoop

> C'est pas génial sur xbox (IA niveau pré-CP, textures moches, animations étranges etc.) mais je n'ai pas vu de bug sur la petite demi-heure de jeu.


On sait tous que c'est le temps max que tu passes sur un jeu:
10/10 portage propre

----------


## Spawn

> Blizzard ? Tu te souviens de Warcraft 3? À croire que ces 2 studio ont pris la même société pour se charger de ces jeux.


Ah oui, mon esprit avait intentionnellement oublié cet épisode  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Quand je vois la version d'origine de San Andreas modée, le boulot artistique sur le remaster me semble quand même bien mieux même si tout n'est pas nickel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6us4_7Ugwg
La version avec import d'assets dans GTA V claque bien, mais l'environnement reste taillé à la serpe et on joue à GTA V à San Andreas, pas à GTA San Andreas, non ?
Je n'ai pas vu d'analyse technique de comment est foutu le remaster, ils peut-être créé une créature de Frankenstein entre l'ancien moteur et un plus récent plutôt que tout refaire.

Bon en tous cas j'étais moyen chaud, mais ça m'a bien refroidi leur lancement raté. On verra peut-être le jour où ce sera soldé, s'ils ont corrigé le tir d'ici là, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient revu les scripts et systèmes des jeux assez loin.

Et faudra voir ce que donne la version VR de GTA San Andreas. C'est un autre studio qui bosse dessus et il y a plus de boulot en profondeur, même s'ils ont du reprendre les assets du remaster. Ça sortira sur Quest 2, niveau graphique ce sera forcément assez dégueu, mais c'est la restranscription du gameplay qui m'intéresse là.

----------


## skyblazer

> Blizzard ? Tu te souviens de Warcraft 3? À croire que ces 2 studio ont pris la même société pour se charger de ces jeux.


Warcraft 3 Reforged n'est pas intrinsèquement mauvais comme le sont ces remakes. Le remake a été plus fainéant qu'annoncé, et ils ont sabré dans les fonctionnalités en ligne, mais le coeur du jeu est au poil. Là, c'est limite plus un demake sur certains points.

----------


## Ruvon

Deux nouveaux trailers pour *Rainbow Six Extraction*.









Le *Game & Watch: The Legend of Zeld*a est disponible.






Les meilleures ventes sur Steam de la semaine :









Le retour de *Kung Fury: Street Rage - A Day at the Beach* avec David Hasselhoff en pixel art !

----------


## KOUB

> Quand je regarde les comparaison avec les versions "amateurs" basées sur GTA V, ça me confirme que la lettre polie, mais ferme était une grosse connerie dans ce cas la. Ils aurait du embaucher les devs de ce mod. Parce que leur version mobile porté sur PC, ça tiens difficilement la comparaison.


Ça aurait probablement couté plus cher que d'embaucher *Grove Street Games* une nouvelle fois. Ce sont eux qui s'était occupé de porter GTA San Andreas sur téléphones portables en 2013 ... Puis ont utilisé la même version pour les portages XBox 360 et PS3. Un gage de qualité apparemment (ils devaient vraiment âtre pas cher quoi) :

https://kotaku.com/the-last-time-roc...t-d-1848020263

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

*Sloclap* (Sifu) va dire un truc la semaine prochaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/sifu-slocla...ent-next-week/

La saison 5 de *Rocket League* commencera la semaine prochaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rops-next-week




La fusion des serveurs peu peuplés de *New World*, bientôt, promis-juré :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...zons-new-world

En une année, *Apex Legends* a cumulé plein de différents trucs qui font pan-pan. Les joueurs commencent à se plaindre de la quantité de flingues "Au moins, ça tire" pas toujours justifiée et ils ont promis avoir quelque chose de prévu pour adresser le problème :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ng-weapon-pool





Une idée de *The Legend of Zelda* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-lumen-nanite/




*Project Awakening*, censé être une exclusivité PS4, sortira finalement aussi sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/proje...iler-released/




Où ça parle de *Céleste* ... Je vous mets aussi le lien vers le test de Pipomantis au cas :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14827...e-therapie.htm

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...video/celeste/

Selon Doug Bowser (pas celui-là, ni le piratin), les Joy-Cons sont améliorés en continu depuis la sortie de la Switch il y a plus de 5 ans ... C'est marrant qu'ils driftent toujours alors :

https://www.thegamer.com/doug-bowser...-improvements/

Les développeurs de *Back 4 Blood* avouent que le jeu est bien plus difficile que prévu et ils vont y remédier dans une prochaine mise à jour :

https://kotaku.com/back-4-blood-devs...-th-1848054870

Le *Kalof Annuel de cette année* est la pire sortie de la série en Grande-Bretagne depuis 14 ans, à 40% de vente en moins par rapport à l'année dernière :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...h-in-14-years/
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...year-uk-charts

*Ricochet* le nouvel anti-cheat du futur d'Activision pour Kalof, bannira les joueurs de tous les Kalof à la fois :

https://nofrag.com/call-of-duty-vang...de-la-licence/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (de fieffés dataminers), il se pourrait bien que le JRPG *Shin Megami Tensei 5* sorte un de ces quatre sur PS4 et PC :

https://www.vg247.com/shin-megami-te...c-ps4-datamine

Sans surprise, ça se passe mal pour la sortie de la toute pétée *GTA Trilogy* avec demandes de remboursement et review bombing :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384023.html

*Apple* va devoir payer le temps qu'ils passent à vérifier que leurs employés n'ont rien volé en fouillant leurs sacs :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-to-pay-sto...r-b-1848053946

----------


## mithrandir3

> Les développeurs de *Back 4 Blood* avouent que le jeu est bien plus difficile que prévu et ils vont y remédier dans une prochaine mise à jour :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/back-4-blood-devs...-th-1848054870


Il se confirme qu'ils n'ont pas joué à leur propre jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il se confirme qu'ils n'ont pas joué à leur propre jeu.


Ou alors ils font comme les joueurs, qui sont plus nombreux à jouer à Left4Dead2 qu'à Back4Blood sur Steam  ::ninja:: 

Tiens d'ailleurs en regardant par curiosité, il y a deux fois plus de joueurs d'Among Us en ce moment que de joueurs de Back4Blood. La MAJ qui rajoute des rôles à Among Us a visiblement bien réveillé l'activité sur ce jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les quelques courageux pas refroidis par le merdier qui a entouré la sortie, la *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* est à nouveau achetable.

Ça coûte toujours 60 balles, il faut le rappeler parce que c'est quand même la blague la plus drôle du jeu.

----------


## Silver

> "Cette vidéo inclut du contenu de Groupe M6 protected TV contents, qui l'a bloquée dans votre pays pour des raisons de droits d'auteur."


Un extrait de Kaamelott avec la réplique "C'est de la merde".  :;):

----------


## Spawn

> Pour les quelques courageux pas refroidis par le merdier qui a entouré la sortie, la *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* est à nouveau achetable.
> 
> Ça coûte toujours 60 balles, il faut le rappeler parce que c'est quand même la blague la plus drôle du jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

> https://media1.tenor.com/images/3f11...fe98/tenor.gif


Belle ref, ça change de Jean-Pierre Koffe  ::ninja:: 






> Tiens, dans les réponses, pas surpris de trouver TuYaTroJoueY (qui s'était illustré il y a quelques années en publiant un article entièrement copié collé d'un topic de ce forum sans créditer l'auteur et en trouvant des excuses totalement bidons à ce plagiat pas assumé) dire en gros que ceux qui se plaignent c'est des vilains fragiles, que c'est à cause d'eux que les devs sont frileux et qu'il aimerait bien pouvoir jouer des talibans ou ISIS (oui, de façon ironique j'imagine bien...).


TuYaTroJouey va être tout triste, DICE a cédé aux SJW, il n'y aura plus de Little Green Men dans *Battlefield 2042*.

https://kotaku.com/battlefield-2042-...-ru-1848055505






> Le *Game & Watch: The Legend of Zeld*a est disponible.
> 
> https://youtu.be/gQzDbc36-Co


Ah ben yenapu. Tout est vendu.

https://www.thegamer.com/game-watch-...ut-in-seconds/

----------


## Ruvon

Le prologue de *Trading Time: A Croak Tale* est disponible sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ale__Prologue/






Sortie d'Early Access pour *Gigapocalypse*, le jeu de tatane avec des Kaijus fait par un dev solo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Gigapocalypse/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et ta version GTA Online où jeanDaRKmomo666 peut te faire crasher le jeu comme bon lui semble elle te dit quoi ? Autant GTA V s'en est bien tiré à sa sortir même si en y regardant de plus près il y a des trucs biens minables comme l'herbe qui plombent les perfs à certains endroits si jamais c'est réglé en ultra. .


Elle ne me dit rien, je n'ai quasiment pas touché au Online. Mais moi je me base surtout sur la partie technique classique "solo" pour jauger l'écart entre les anciens portages (GTA 4, Bully etc )et les plus récents. Autant avant c'était vraiment du foutage de gueule, autant leurs deux derniers gros titres exploitent plus que correctement les pc modernes. 
Les réglages en ultra c'est pas propre à Rockstar, dans beaucoup de jeux ça te plombent les perfs pour pas grand chose (notamment la physique de l'eau dans GTA / RDR 2 ). Malgré certains trucs en retrait ( la modélisation ou des textures moins fines), GTA V et RDR 2 restent des jeux visuellement dans le haut du panier. Le sens du détail, les effets de lumières ou de brouillard, le mouvement de l'eau gérée physiquement (les vagues dans GTA V  ::love:: ) etc etc Je trouve difficile de critiquer sur le plan technique, ils tiennent largement face à la concurrence qui pensent qu'aligner des textures plus fines ou plus de polygones suffit à rendre un jeu plus sexy.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les quelques courageux pas refroidis par le merdier qui a entouré la sortie, la *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition* est à nouveau achetable.
> 
> Ça coûte toujours 60 balles, il faut le rappeler parce que c'est quand même la blague la plus drôle du jeu.


Beh en soi 60 balles pour 3 gros jeux de ce genre  c'est pas forcément abusif...Tout dépend de la qualité du remaster. Et là...Bon ok ça ne mérite pas le prix   ::P:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ah ben yenapu. Tout est vendu.
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/game-watch-...ut-in-seconds/


45€ sur Amazon.
Livré entre le 26 novembre et le 8 décembre puisqu'ils attendent le restock.

J'attends qu'il passe à 30€ comme le G&W Mario (vu que j'ai pas du y jouer plus de 20mn).
D'ailleurs le G&W Mario est toujours en stock un an après sa sortie... ce qui montre bien qu'il ne faut pas paniquer ni céder aux tarif prohibitifs des scalpers.

----------


## nefrem

> https://youtu.be/JXpLVaKC_cs


Skyrim  qui fait de la résistance du haut de ses 10 ans. Bientot l'adolescence (et l'heure d'un TES 6, parce que la ca commence a être long)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Les meilleures ventes sur Steam de la semaine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/card_img/14599...jpg&name=small


Pourquoi il y a plusieurs fois le même jeu cité ? Ce sont les différentes éditions ?

Et c'est clair que voir encore Skyrim dans le top des ventes... Je comprends pas les gens qui achètent ça d'ailleurs, tout le monde l'a déjà ce jeu, pourquoi acheter une upgrade inutile (et qui pète le support des mods en plus...) ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui, ce sont différentes éditions de FH5.
C'est pas surprenant que l'Ultimate se soit très bien vendue vu qu'elle offrait une sortie anticipée.

----------


## pipoop

> Pourquoi il y a plusieurs fois le même jeu cité ? Ce sont les différentes éditions ?
> 
> Et c'est clair que voir encore Skyrim dans le top des ventes... Je comprends pas les gens qui achètent ça d'ailleurs, tout le monde l'a déjà ce jeu, pourquoi acheter une upgrade inutile (et qui pète le support des mods en plus...) ?


Y as des nouveaux clients tous les jours sur steam ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pourquoi il y a plusieurs fois le même jeu cité ? Ce sont les différentes éditions ?


Ce sont effectivement les différentes éditions, ce qui est important notamment pour Battlefield 2042 puisque les éditions au caviar et au champagne permettaient d'accéder au jeu avant les pauvres.




> Il est déjà sorti... pour ceux qui ont raqué les éditions Gold et Ultimate (soit 90€ et 110€ au lieu de 60€ la version de base)... Une interprétation du système de coupe-file dans les parcs d'attraction, tu payes plus cher, tu passes avant les prolos


Ah ben grillé et j'ai appris un truc sur FH5, je n'avais pas suivi qu'il avait la même logique du tu payes plus tu passes en premier.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah ben grillé et j'ai appris un truc sur FH5, je n'avais pas suivi qu'il avait la même logique du tu payes plus tu passes en premier.


Disons que ça permet de jouer quelques jours avec l'infra qui marche bien, avant que la plèbe débarque comme à l'ouverture du black friday dans un supermarché américain.
Là le multi est pété pour tout le monde, de ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il l'était déjà les premiers jours.  :;): 

Accessoirement, l'édition en question inclut le Season Pass (et le contenu additionnel des Forza est généralement d'excellente facture), donc l'accès anticipé était loin d'être le seul bénéfice promis aux acheteurs de l'Ultimate.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pourquoi il y a plusieurs fois le même jeu cité ? Ce sont les différentes éditions ?


Perso je trouve ça idiot, ça reste le même "jeu", ils devraient cumuler les chiffres de chaque édition et baste. Là tel quel ça nuit à la visibilité d'autres titres peut être méritants qui pourraient être dans le top 10. Niveau marketing je pense pas que ce soit Battlefield ou Forza qui aient besoin d'une exposition supplémentaire...
D'ailleurs j'y pense à l'instant: est-ce que ces divers éditions ont aussi pour but d'accroître la visibilité de ces AAAA dans les top ventes ? Certes il y a d'autres raisons (version simple, collector, simple + seasons pass etc etc), mais ça fait un petit bonus un affichage de ce genre.

Edit: je suis sur le cul de voir Skyrim dans le top, Anniversary Edition ou pas. Par contre, "tout le monde a le jeu", oui et non vu le classement. Tout le monde ne rachète pas la nouvelle édition Skyrim à chaque fois, doit y'avoir des néophytes dans le tas. Et faut pas oublier la communauté modding derrière, c'est encore très intense pour Skyrim, on frôle les limites de la décence vu la quantité de trucs possibles pour enrichir/améliorer/transformer l'expérience de base. J'imagine que pour certains raquer 3 fois pour le "même" jeu c'est que dalle en regard des heures passées dessus.

----------


## xlight111x

Tous les possesseurs de Skyrim ne moddent pas forcément le jeu, donc pour eux le fait d'avoir du contenu en plus sans avoir rien à paramètrer doit les attirer.

----------


## Magnarrok

> ... J'imagine que pour certains raquer 3 fois pour le "même" jeu c'est que dalle en regard des heures passées dessus.


Pour ma part je l'ai acheté 2 fois. Une fois sur PC mais j'ai joué qu'une 30aines d'heures. Et sur Switch où je l'ai vraiment terminé (sans mods et 5 fois plus moche  ::P: ).

----------


## Stelarc

> Je trouve difficile de critiquer sur le plan technique, ils tiennent largement face à la concurrence qui pensent qu'aligner des textures plus fines ou plus de polygones suffit à rendre un jeu plus sexy.


Dixit les mecs qui ont pondu autant de version de GTA V qu'il y a de consoles depuis 2013...

----------


## Kriegor

> Et faut pas oublier la communauté modding derrière, c'est encore très intense pour Skyrim, on frôle les limites de la décence vu la quantité de trucs possibles pour enrichir/améliorer/transformer l'expérience de base. J'imagine que pour certains raquer 3 fois pour le "même" jeu c'est que dalle en regard des heures passées dessus.


C'est un peu le jeu pour adultes de référence aujourd'hui, même si je préfère New Vegas.

----------


## nefrem

> C'est un peu le jeu pour adultes de référence aujourd'hui, même si je préfère New Vegas.


Je me rappelle presque plus de Alduin mais je me rappelle très bien du mod Caliente's Bodies...  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est un peu le jeu pour adultes de référence aujourd'hui, même si je préfère New Vegas.


Point de vue écriture évidemment ça ne  joue pas dans la même catégorie.
Mais pour la "balade" je trouve que ça reste un des jeux les plus agréables, bien plus que nombre d'open-world moderne. Une fois bien moddé.


*nepasréinstallerFNVnepasréinstallerFNVnepasréi  nstallerFNV*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dixit les mecs qui ont pondu autant de version de GTA V qu'il y a de consoles depuis 2013...


Je vois pas trop le rapport. Si c'est le fait qu'en sortant le jeu sur une console plus puissante ils en profitent forcément pour améliorer le visuel, beh euh...C'est normal ? Ils n'allaient pas revendre une version identique à la PS3, framerate inclus, sur une PS4/PS5...

----------


## Ruvon

Un trailer pour la MAJ New Horizon pour *Outriders* qui sera déployée demain (16/11).






Un dev diary pour *Salt & Sacrifice*.






Dernier trailer avant la sortie de *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*.






Trailer d'invitation à la beta pour *Hidden Deep*, le survival horror en 2D dont la démo était bien sympa. Accès à demander sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/976890/Hidden_Deep/






La vidéo d'*anniversaire des 20 ans de la XBox*.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvelle vidéo de présentation de *Lightyear Frontier*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...year_Frontier/






Du gameplay pour *Souldiers*.






Présentation de *Shattle*, du Battle Royale.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...osed_PreAlpha/









> *Beneath Oresa*, un roguelike deckbuilder avec une DA bien classe. Pas de trailer sur Youtube, vous cliquerez là-dessous pour voir celui dispo sur Steam. Pour 2022.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Beneath_Oresa/


Voilà le trailer Youtube :






Trailer de remerciement pour le Kickstarter de *Unusual Findings*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...sual_Findings/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

La *XBox* a 20 ans et pour le coup, Microsoft a rendu 76 jeux XBox et XBox 360 rétrocompatibles ... Et la bêta du multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* est aussi disponible depuis aujourd'hui, comme des gens bien informés l'avait deviné. La première saison, Heroes of Reach, durera jusqu'en Mai 2022 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-48080.html
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/halo...-now-available
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...until-may-2022





Il y a aussi une bande-annonce pour la série télé *Halo* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...rsary-showcase




... Et Halo dans *Sea Of Thieves* :

https://www.thegamer.com/free-halo-t...ea-of-thieves/




Il y aura aussi un documentaire sur la *XBox* en Décembre, nommé Power On: The Story of Xbox, sur un tas de plateformes, y compris Youtube :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ch-in-december

Et hop, une petite vidéo pour *Salt and Sacrifice*, qui sortira en 2022 sur PlayStation et PC, en exclusivité Epic Games Store :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...unts-and-co-op




Des bandes-annonces pour la grosse mise à jour gratuite New Horizons de demain pour *Outriders* et pour le DLC payant de l'année prochaine, Worldslayers, prévue pour le Printemps 2022 :







À la base, le *Xbox Game Pass* devait être un service de location de jeux vidéo, nommé Arches :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...osoft-reveals/

----------


## KOUB

Microsoft a voulu racheter *Blizzard et Westwood Studios* par le passé et les accords ont capoté pour diverses raisons :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/mi...twood-studios/

Les défis journaliers du MMO *RuneScape* ont été changés pour être plus mieux :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/daily-cha...ore-rewarding/

Bande-annonce pour le contenu post-lancement de *Rainbow Six Extraction*, qui sort le 20 Janvier :

https://nofrag.com/rainbow-six-extra...ost-lancement/




Nouvelle carte, nouveau mode de jeu, nouveaux flingues dans la mise à jour Warlords pour *Insurgency: Sandstorm*, qui sera déployée demain :

https://nofrag.com/la-nouvelle-opera...d-sort-demain/




Le jeu de rythme en VR *Cybrid* sortira le 19 Novembre sur sur Valve Index, HTC Vive, Oculus Rift et Windows Mixed Reality :

https://nofrag.com/cybrid-de-laction...thme-et-en-vr/




Il semble que le temps nécessaire à monter les niveaux d'armes du *Kalof annuel de cette année* soit beaucoup plus long que d'habitude. Connaissant Activision, ce n'est certainement pas pour vendre des boosters d'XP, ne vous en faites pas :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384065.html

Les abonnés EA Play ont le droit de jouer à *Battlefield 2042* avant les autres et de découvrir les problèmes surtout, parmi lesquels les XBox Series X qui s'éteignent toutes seules au bout d'une heure de jeu :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...042-48079.html

Bien que Rockstar leur chie sur la gueule, les moddeurs sont au boulot pour réparer *GTA Trilogy* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...edown-concerns

Oui, si Microsoft s'est payé Bethesda, c'est pas pour vendre *The Elder Scrolls 6* sur PlayStation :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...le-exclusivity

Le jeu de gestion - sandbox *Grow: Song of the Evertree* sort demain sur PC et consoles d'ancienne génération :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gro...-jeu-daventure




Le jeu de réflexion *Moncage* sort demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mon...univers-arrive




Ça va pas trop mal pour *Starbreeze* :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...-year-on-year/

19 millions de copies vendues pour la série de RPG *Super Robot Wars*, dont seul le 30ème opus est sorti en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/supe...top-19-million

----------


## Silver

À noter que la sortie presque surprise d'*Halo Infinite* a mis les serveurs de téléchargement de Steam à genoux :
https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...-servers-slow/

----------


## Ourg

C'est pas beaucoup 25k gbps, c'est à peine 25k fois ma connexion, ou alors une grande majorité des utilisateurs de steam ont une connexion pourrie

----------


## Maximelene

Comparer une quantité effective de données envoyées avec une vitesse maximale de téléchargement n'a strictement aucun sens. Plus de 20 Tera par seconde de données effectivement envoyées, et ce pendant près d'une heure, c'est énorme. Ça fait plus de 72 000 Tera de données envoyées en une heure. C'est colossal.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures *Buried Stars* sortira "bientôt" sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/buri...s-coming-to-pc

*Tencent* s'est payé Wake Up Interactive :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/tenc...up-interactive

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'arlésienne *Skull & Bones* devrait entrer en bêta interne incessamment sous peu :

https://www.thegamer.com/skull-bones...nal-beta-soon/

Il semble difficile de faire qu'Edge ne soit plus votre navigateur par défaut sur *Windows 11* ... Microsoft avait pas déjà eu des problèmes à cause de ça ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/windows-11-...icrosoft-edge/

*Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – Definitive Edition* est revenu à la vente sur PC, les fichiers "problématiques" en moins :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ntional-files/

Un nouveau bug de *New World* permet de dupliquer les items. Du coup, les échanges entre joueurs sont encore une fois bloqués :

https://kotaku.com/amazons-new-world...ers-1848057910

Il est possible de farmer une certaine course sans toucher la manette sur *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://kotaku.com/forza-horizon-5-p...k-e-1848058461

Les joueurs ne sont pas très contents de *Battlefield 2042*, des bugs, des changements, et surtout de la dispersion des balles :

https://gamerant.com/battlefield-204...-user-reviews/

*Doom* sur Amiga 1200 (un an plus jeune que le jeu) :

https://gamerant.com/doom-runs-amiga-1200/

Le *XBox Game Pass* perd aujourd'hui Final Fantasy 8 Remastered, Planet Coaster: Console Edition, Star Renegades, Streets of Rogue, River City Girls et The Gardens Between :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...nal-fantasy-8/

Des gens bien informés ou pas donnent ce qui pourraient être les caractéristiques des futures *Nvidia RTX 4090* :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-40900-specs-ram-leak/

*MiHoYo* ouvre un studio à Montréal comme beaucoup d'autres, pour développer un jeu d'action-aventure en monde ouvert :

https://www.actugaming.net/mihoyo-ge...ntreal-456964/





Le DLC Bond Enhancement Pack pour *Scarlet Nexus* sortira le 17 Novembre :

https://noisypixel.net/scarlet-nexus...ding-episodes/





*Oddworld: Soulstorm Enhanced Edition* sortira le 30 Novembre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Les possesseurs de l'ancienne version auront droit à un upgrade gratuit sur PlayStation et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/oddworld-soul...e-free-update/




La *PAX East 2022* aura lieu dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable du 21 au 24 Avril à Boston :

https://noisypixel.net/pax-east-2022...oston-details/

Le circuit de Jeddah a été ajouté aujourd'hui à *F1 2021*. comme promis à la sortie du jeu :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/f1-2021-jeddah-circuit/




12 minutes de gameplay du DLC Vaas: Insanity pour *Far Cry 6* :

https://nofrag.com/far-cry-6-12-minu...nsacre-a-vaas/




Plus bas que Warcraft III Reforged, il y a maintenant *GTA Trilogy* pour les scores utilisateurs sur Metacritic :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384038.html

Selon d'autres gens bien informés ou pas, *Beyond Good & Evil 2* ne serait pas presque annulé mais bien encore à plusieurs années de sortir :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-annees-391338

*The Anacrusis* est un FPS en coop ù on doit tuer des trucs qui ne sont pas des zombies :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-anacrusi...-your-friends/

*Duke Smoochem 3D* est un jeu en développement et heu ... Voilà une bande-annonce :

https://www.pcgamer.com/duke-smooche...ish-bleakness/




Et pour finir, des microtransactions sur *Tinder* :

https://www.thegamer.com/tinder-micr...actions-coins/

----------


## Stelarc

> Je vois pas trop le rapport. Si c'est le fait qu'en sortant le jeu sur une console plus puissante ils en profitent forcément pour améliorer le visuel, beh euh...C'est normal ? Ils n'allaient pas revendre une version identique à la PS3, framerate inclus, sur une PS4/PS5...


Donc ils ne sont et ne font pas mieux que les autres.

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques nouvelles pages Steam :



*Park Beyond* dont parlait Izual dans Canard PC récemment.








*Dice Gambit*, un jeu tactique en tour par tour avec des dés, ça nous changera des cartes.

----------


## Ruvon

Si vous trichez à *Call of Duty*, vous pourrez être ban de tous les jeux de la franchise. Passés, mais aussi à venir.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ire-franchise/

https://www.callofduty.com/blog/2021...anguard-launch

L'étape d'après, c'est qu'ils arrivent chez toi en rappel, passent par les fenêtres, envoient deux trois flashbang et te prennent ta console / ton PC.

----------


## Herman Speed

> *Doom* sur Amiga 1200 (un an plus jeune que le jeu) :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/doom-runs-amiga-1200/


J'ai été voir cette prouesse et j'ai été déçu. 





Mon cul pour pour un Amiga 1200 STANDARD : 

The A1200 has a *Motorola68EC020CPU*. It is noteworthy that, like the 68000, the 68EC020 has a 24-bit address space, allowing for a theoretical maximum of 16 MB of memory. A stock A1200 has 2 MB of in-built "chip RAM". (Chip RAM cannot be expanded beyond 2 M :B): . Up to 8 MB of "fast RAM" can be added in the "trap-door" expansion slot, which approximately doubles (~2.26×) the speed of a stock machine. Various CPU upgrades featuring 68020, 68030, 68040, 68060 and even PowerPC processors were made available by third-party developers. Such upgrades typically utilize faster and greater capacity memory (up to 256 M :B): .

C'est codé sur un 68060.  :Baffe:

----------


## Ruvon

Il y a d'autres jeux que la trilogie GTA et Battlefield 2042 qui sont sortis la semaine dernière. Le Newspeek, récap du mardi (avec les sorties jusqu'au lundi soir) par mes soins.







Sortie de *Marsupilami: Hoobadventure*. C'est un jeu Microïds mais si ça se trouve ça sera bien  ::ninja:: 






Sortie officielle aujourd'hui de *Moncage*, le puzzler qui joue avec les perspectives.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1195290/Moncage/






*Lila's Sky Arc*, de l'action-aventure psychédélique (et aux couleurs qui piquent) "inspiré par Zelda" qu'ils disent, annoncé pour l'an prochain.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Lilas_Sky_Ark/

----------


## Stratosfear

Allez Bobby, cette fois t'es fini.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Allez Bobby, cette fois t'es fini.


On peut lire que la première phrase de l'article...

----------


## Ruvon

> Allez Bobby, cette fois t'es fini.


Merci  :;):  Au cas où puisqu'article sous paywall, un peu plus de matière sur Twitter par une des journalistes de l'article :

----------


## pipoop

Wsj?

----------


## Azerty

Wall street journal.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci Ruvon pour les tweets résumés. Bon ben c'est pas vraiment une surprise en fait... Espérons qu'il paye enfin...

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci Ruvon pour les tweets résumés. Bon ben c'est pas vraiment une surprise en fait... Espérons qu'il paye enfin...


Et les personnes concernées aussi. Il doit payer pour avoir couvert, mais il y a d'autres personnes impliquées.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Je suis tellement dégoutée par cette histoire juste quand je croyais pas pouvoir l'être plus.

----------


## Sannom

Je n'ai pas lu l'article en entier (vous êtes sûrs pour le paywall ? J'y ai accédé sans problème), mais il y a 2 histoires qui me marquent et qui concernent la gestion de la crise actuelle : c'est Kotick qui aurait écrit le premier email de réaction d'Activision (celui avec les "hauts fonctionnaires déconnectés") même si c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui l'a envoyé et la direction d'Activision n'a vraiment rien fait pour essayer de retenir la co-présidente de Blizzard qui s'est barrée il y a peu.

EDIT : je pense que le paywall du WSJ est buggé, il n'arrive pas à savoir s'il doit m'empêcher de regarder l'article ou pas  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Donc ils ne sont et ne font pas mieux que les autres.


Beh on en reparlera quand Ubi pondra une vraie gestion physique des vagues ou un brouillard volumétrique aussi convaincant. Idem pour la gestion des ombres/lumières quand même sacrément bien foutue (notamment RDR2).
C'est à ce genre de détails que je faisais allusion en comparaison de jeux concurrents qui vont te pondre des modèles avec plus de polygones ou des textures ultra-chiadées pour au final un résultat clinquant mais dont on sent que ça manque d'épaisseur.





> Merci Ruvon pour les tweets résumés. Bon ben c'est pas vraiment une surprise en fait... Espérons qu'il paye enfin...


Ouais c'est moche.
Mais vu la personnalité du bonhomme et sa tronche de faux-cul, ça ne va pas surprendre grand monde à mon avis.
S'ils pouvaient lui pomper 95% du pognon qu'il s'est fait en tant que PDG d'Acti  :Bave:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Abralias

> https://youtu.be/mYv-c7GaT4k


Oolong enfin sous le feu des projecteurs !  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon



----------


## Kriegor

> https://youtu.be/mYv-c7GaT4k


Pas mon style de jeu mais le concept est génial.

----------


## Ruvon

Réponse d'Actibli au WSJ.

https://investor.activision.com/news...recent-article




> “We are disappointed in the Wall Street Journal’s report, which presents a misleading view of Activision Blizzard and our CEO. Instances of sexual misconduct that were brought to his attention were acted upon. *The WSJ ignores important changes underway to make this the industry’s most welcoming and inclusive workplace and it fails to account for the efforts of thousands of employees who work hard every day to live up to their – and our - values. The constant desire to be better has always set this company apart.*
> Which is why, at Mr. Kotick’s direction, we have made significant improvements, including a zero-tolerance policy for inappropriate conduct. And it is why we are moving forward with unwavering focus, speed, and resources to continue increasing diversity across our company and industry and to ensure that every employee comes to work feeling valued, safe, respected, and inspired. We will not stop until we have the best workplace for our team.”


 :^_^: 



Première démission suite à l'article : Dan Bunting

*Treyarch co-lead Dan Bunting has left the Call of Duty: Black Ops studio*

https://www.polygon.com/22785466/cal...-bunting-quits

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Chef RPG* pour fin 2023, un Stardew Kitchen ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1796790/Chef_RPG/






Sortie du DLC *Norse Lands* de *Kingdoms Two Crowns*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Norse_Lands/






*Trash Sailors* (un jeu de survie en coop) sortira le 16 décembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Trash_Sailors/






Sortie de la mise à jour Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice - Enhanced for PC (avec DirectX Raytracing, NVIDIA DLSS, AMD FSR)...






Les *Game Awards* ont annoncé les nommés pour le GOTY (et toutes les autres catégories).

DeathloopIt Takes TwoMetroid DreadPsychonauts 2Ratchet & Clank: Rift ApartResident Evil Village

https://thegameawards.com/nominees/game-of-the-year



Sortie de *Pro Basketball Manager 2022*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Manager_2022/

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie d'Early Access pour *Hammerting* (l'avis de Dystopeek sur l'EA : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/early-access-hammerting/ )

https://store.steampowered.com/app/760650/Hammerting/






Je passe la main pour celle-là :




> Aujourd'hui y'a *Dysmantle* qui sort d'EA. J'avais fait un article dessus en septembre alors qu'il était encore en EA (mais déjà tres fourni), j'avais beaucoup aimé. Il est maintenant terminé (il faut que je m'y remette j'avais envie de voir la fin).


https://store.steampowered.com/app/846770/DYSMANTLE/






*KEO*, le jeu de combat multi en bagnole, qui a été donné sur Steam pour se faire une base de joueurs, sortira en Early Access le 9 décembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1424910/KEO/






Le DLC *Highlands Of Avalon* pour *Curious Expedition 2* est sorti.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nds_of_Avalon/






*Thunder Tier One*, le top down shooter prévu pour le 7 décembre, présente le modding.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...nder_Tier_One/

----------


## Ruvon

*Rollers of the Realm: Reunion*, le RPG-Flipper (sans dauphin), présente sa campagne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Realm_Reunion/






*Lost Twins 2*, le puzzle platformer, s'annonce pour 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Realm_Reunion/






*Histera*, un FPS multi Free to Play annoncé pour 2022, présente sa mécanique de Glitch.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1674590/Histera/






Du gameplay pour *Uragun*, un top down shooter annoncé pour mars 2022 en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/724000/Uragun/






10 min de gameplay pour *Archvale*, un RPG Bullet Hell annoncé pour cette année.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1296360/Archvale/

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les 10 ans de SWTOR, continuation de la ressortie des trailers en 4K avec Betrayed.

*STAR WARS: The Old Republic* - 4K ULTRA HD – ‘Betrayed’ Cinematic Trailer







> In celebration of 10 years of SWTOR, we’re re-releasing all of our classic cinematic trailers enhanced in 4K.  “Betrayed” was initially launched on October 7th, 2016.




10 minutes de gameplay de *Dying Light 2*.






Ça va toujours bien pour *Twitch* avec 800 trilliards d'heures (à une vache près) visionnées en octobre.



https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ar-for-october

----------


## Supergounou

> DeathloopIt Takes TwoMetroid DreadPsychonauts 2Ratchet & Clank: Rift ApartResident Evil Village


Bizarre cette année, on dirait que des jeux "moyen", aucun gros blockbuster qui fait l’unanimité.
Allez, perso je n'ai joué à aucun, mais je mets un billet sur Metroid.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi je vote Deathloop ou It Takes Two. 2 jeux que j'ai commencé et que je trouve excellents.

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques pages Steam qui viennent de pop :



*From Lex to Rex*, une aventure médiévale gastronomique ; un point&click ambiance Lucas Arts rétro assumée. Pas de trailer Youtube mais celui sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...om_Lex_to_Rex/





*Demon Spore*, top down shooter lovecraftien.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1808160/Demon_Spore/








*Swordcery*, action roguelite dungeon crawler qui vient de se lancer sur Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...gin-rogue-like

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1817030/Swordcery/








*MOTHERSHIP*, walking-sim exploration Sci Fi. Et c'est fronçais !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1818290/MOTHERSHIP/

----------


## Kriegor

> Bizarre cette année, on dirait que des jeux "moyen", aucun gros blockbuster qui fait l’unanimité.
> Allez, perso je n'ai joué à aucun, mais je mets un billet sur Metroid.


Tenu. C'est It Takes Two qui va l'emporter.

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi je vote [...] It Takes Two.





> Tenu. C'est It Takes Two qui va l'emporter.


J'espère que vous avez raison en fait, parce que c'est celui qui me semble le plus dans mon délire. Mais je sais pas, je le trouve un poil "petit bras" pour les Game Awards.

----------


## Ruvon

Ce sera donc le fil rouge de cette semaine, les aventures de Kotick au pays de la honte.

Il y a peu, au début des révélations sur les comportements toxiques chez Activision Blizzard, Fran Townsend a envoyé un email pour défendre l'entreprise. Un email tellement écrit avec les pieds et une volonté de nier toutes les accusations qu'il est actuellement une des causes de la protestation des employés.

Mais, surprise, ou pas du tout en fait : cet email n'a pas été écrit par Fran Townsend (dont c'était pourtant le rôle) mais par Kotick lui-même. Comme le dirait Waly Dia : Kotick, quand il a rendez-vous avec la honte, il arrive 30 minutes en avance avec un bouquet et des chocolats.

https://kotaku.com/bobby-kotick-actu...-co-1848069983



Sinon, du côté des vrais jeux vidéo du vrai gaming véritable, l'action-"RPG" en pixel-art *Unsouled* va sortir demain en Early Access. Démo toujours dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1042920/Unsouled/






Durant le rapport du 3ème trimestre de Paradox, la question de *Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines 2* a été soulevée.

Réponse de Paradox :




> "The new developer is doing quite well and we are happy with the progress of the project now, but it's still quite some time before we can start to talk about release dates"
> 
> "We prefer to give the studio a situation where they can focus fully on the game development," he continued, "and not having to address fans reaching out to them. So therefore we have so far not disclosed the name of the studio and we are very happy to keep it that way for still some time."


Donc tout se passe bien, mais on ne vous dira pas qui travaille sur le projet, lâchez ces tenailles, on ne parlera pas.

https://www.pcgamer.com/paradox-is-h...-is-making-it/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

*New World* a banni définitivement 1660 fifrelins ayant profité du bug de duplication :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=45d1518f3a3d

*Skate 2* est finalement rétro-compatible sur XBox Series et One ... Ça tombe bien, EA ferme les serveurs le 10 Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-servers-soon

Des nouvelles de *Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines 2* : Paradox est content des nouveaux développeurs. Quelque part, ça ne peut que mieux se passer qu'avec les précédents :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-new-developer

L'autre jeu de vampires, le battle-royale *Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodhunt*, finit son test public le 22 Novembre et sa sortie est retardée à début 2022 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/vam...elaying-launch

Le dungeon-crawler avec des cartes *Guild of Dungeoneering* sort en version ultimate le 18 Novembre sur PC. L'upgrade est gratuit depuis la version précédente :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gui...ition-ultimate




Le RTS *Alien Marauder* sortira le 18 Novembre sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ali...-planete-alien




Le jeu de gestion avec des nains qui n'est pas Dwarf Fortress, *Hammerting*, est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ham...acces-anticipe




Ha ben tiens ... Un nouveau jeu multijoueur asymétrique ... *Dragon Ball: The Breakers* ? Je suis curieux. Sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC, quelque part en 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/drago...nline-db-game/

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay de *Dying Light 2*, dont les previews commencent à tomber :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...dying-light-2/







Le free-to-play *Disgaea RPG* sortira sur Steam en accès anticipé entre Décembre 2021 et la fin du premier trimestre 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/disg...am-in-the-west

Le jeu d'action-aventure *World’s End Club* sortira sur Steam le 30 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/worl...on-november-30

La simulation de vie *Chef RPG* a été annoncée pour le 4ème trimestre 2023 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/pixe...-for-switch-pc




Le jeu de plateformes *Forza Polpo* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 24 Novembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/jump...on-november-24




Le jeu d'aventures *Song of Nunu: A League of Legends Story* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC pour un jour en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/song...-switch-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action-plateformes *CONV/RGENCE: A League of Legends Story* a été aussi été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC pour un jour en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/conv...-switch-and-pc




Le RPG au tour par tour *Ruined King: A League of Legends Story* est sorti aujourd'hui par surprise sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/ruin...-now-available




Vlà la liste des nominés pour les *Game Awards 2021* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/the-...nees-announced

Des joueurs d'*Elite Dangerous* font des voyages d'une heure ou plus au cours desquels il ne se passe strictement rien pour aller dans un trou perdu où il n'y a aussi presque rien. Mais pourquoi ? Pour la beauté du le voyage :

https://www.thegamer.com/elite-dange...tal-challenge/

*Forza Horizon 5* considère inappropriés des noms qui ne le sont pas ... Enfin pas vraiment ... Disons que le problème est complexe au vu de l'exemple donné :

https://www.thegamer.com/forza-horiz...ate-names-fix/

Les 76 jeux *XBox* devenus dernièrement rétrocompatibles seront les derniers en raison de problèmes techniques ou légaux :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-tech-issues/

Le multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* est devenu le jeu XBox le plus joué sur Steam 24 heures après sa sortie, avec 272.586 joueurs simultanés :

https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-infi...nder-24-hours/

Une petite vidéo où un joueur tue 25 ennemis en 33 secondes avec un shotgun, et on nerfe l'objet sur le *Kalof Annuel de cette année* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...in-33-seconds/





La configuration de contrôles NOM4D a été créée par un joueur tétraplégique en 2006 pour le *Kalof Annuel de cette année-là*. La configuration a été depuis utilisée dans tous les Kalofs, et on lui avait promis à l'époque qu'il serrait cité dans les crédits. C'est finalement le cas dans le *Kalof Annuel de cette année*, 15 ans plus tard :

https://kotaku.com/15-years-later-ca...e-c-1848061829

*The Past Within* est un jeu de réflexion en coop qui doit sortir quelque part dans le 2ème trimestre 2022 :

https://kotaku.com/terrifying-co-op-...a-d-1848065128




*Hellblade: Senua’s Sacrifice* passe en version améliorée sur PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/hellblad...ility-options/




L'action-RPG *Unsouled* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam, avec une sortie en version complète prévue pour le 2ème trimestre 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/action-rpg-un...-early-access/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce et infos concernant le JRPG *Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream*, qui sort sur PS4, Switch et PC le 25 Février 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/atelier-sophi...eplay-details/




La prochaine mise à jour du jeu de cambriolage en voxels *Teardown* avec de nouvelles cartes et de la neige, sera déployée en Décembre :

https://nofrag.com/teardown-de-nouve...e-en-decembre/




C'est la version 2.3 pour le *DLSS de Nvidia* :

https://nofrag.com/nvidia-passe-au-dlss-2-3/




Collaboration entre *Tales of Arise* et *Atelier Sophie 2* pour les 25 ans des deux franchises :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050844591.html

*Ubisoft* ouvre son 4ème studio québecois à Sherbrooke :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050844601.html

Le RPG avec des méchas *Wolfstride* sortira le 7 Décembre sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/anime-mech-r...k-new-trailer/




Le jeu d'action-aventures *The Pathless* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.ign.com/videos/the-pathl...launch-trailer




L'organisation lifestyle e-sportive (me demandez pas, je connais pas ses trucs de jeunes, mais je me doute qu'ils vendent des boissons énergisantes) *Xtra Gaming* est déclarée morte après que son CEO ait démissionné et ses joueurs soient partis voir ailleurs après l'allégation d'un membre que deux autres en aient drogué un autre avant d'abuser de lui et que ce dernier ait porté plainte :

https://www.pcgamer.com/xtra-gaming-...ssault-victim/

Qui l'aurait cru ? Le méchant est en fait ... *Bobby Kotick* lui-même, qui aurait harcelé de nombreuses victimes, allant jusqu'à la menace de mort ... Franchement, si on ne peut plus faire confiance à l'éthique d'un mec qui vire les employés expérimentés par milliers pour les remplacer par des débutants payés au salaire minimum ... Où va-t-on ?





https://kotaku.com/bobby-kotick-actu...-co-1848069983
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050844603.html
https://www.wsj.com/articles/activis...ns-11637075680
https://www.pcgamer.com/more-shockin...ve-her-killed/
https://gamerant.com/activision-ceo-...several-women/
https://kotaku.com/report-activision...-al-1848066600
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rme-48083.html

Les employés d'*Activision-Blizzard* demandent son renvoi. Il toucherait dans ce cas 300 millions de dollars de parachute doré :

https://www.destructoid.com/activisi...-walkout-news/
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...ticks-removal/

Dan Bunting, patron de *Treyarch*, est allé se faire voir ailleurs dès que l'article du Wall Street Journal parlant de Bobby et du harcélement d'une employée en 2017 et surtout du fait qu'il a eu une tape sur les doigts au lieu de prendre un gigantesque coup de pied au cul une fois les faits prouvés :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sment-reports/

D'autres informations sur la démission de la "co-lead" de *Blizzard*, Jennifer Oneal, mise à cette place pour "faire bien" en tant qu'asiatique et homosexuelle :

https://kotaku.com/blizzards-first-w...tok-1848066667





Mais bon le conseil d'administration a confiance en Bobby et en son sens des affaires du rendement :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-of-confidence





En Californie, *Amazon* va devoir arrêter de cacher les cas de covid parmi ses employés :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-from-workers/

Ha ben tiens, les pigeons ayant acheté des *NFT* vendus par des célébrités ne peuvent étrangement les revendre que beaucoup moins cher que leurs mises de départ. Comme c'est étrange pour un truc absolument pas régulé :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-fall-in-value

----------


## Ruvon

*Embracer*, le giga groupe qui possède* Gearbox, Sabre Interactive, THQ Nordic, Coffee Stain ou encore Koch Media*, a publié son rapport sur le Q2 2021.

https://embracer.com/release/embrace...k-973-million/

Les chiffres sont en couronnes suédoises  ::ninja::  Mais le premier chiffre qu'ils mettent en avant, c'est une progression de 49% de leur operating EBIT (Earnings Before Interest and Taxes).

La partie sur les jeux à venir :




> *25 AAA releases planned until March 2026 including two postponed releases from FY 21/22*
> Embracer Group is in better shape than ever before. We have eight scalable operating groups and within these, 17 publishers and more than 80 studios with amazing talents working on close to 200 ongoing game development projects. We are now more than 9,000 people engaged on a daily basis across the group – of which close to 7,500 games developers.
> 
> Our organic growth strategy pays off and we have been able to grow the number of employees organically with 25% year over year. We have consistently invested in our project pipeline over the past five years and are well positioned to grow faster than the overall gaming market in the long term. We have one of the largest and most diversified portfolios of game franchises in the industry.
> 
> This gives us a position of strength and enables our operative groups always to make the right longterm decisions. In order to put the product quality first and optimize the outcome for all parties – gamers, employees, shareholders – *we have decided to postpone a number of releases from FY 21/22 to FY 22/23. This includes Saints Row and another unannounced but earlier expected AAA title in the fourth quarter.*





> *In the coming years, we are now expecting to release 25 AAA titles across the group until the end of the financial year ending March 2026.* All these are all large premium game projects with development teams of between 100 and 250 at peak, and are all expected to be multi-million sellers backed with notable or significant marketing budgets. *11 of them are in full production, 6 under pre production and 8 in concept phase. 23 games are developed at internal studios.*


Donc Saints Row repoussé, et 25 AAA doivent sortir d'ici mars 2026 (peut-être que d'ici là les 3080 seront disponibles).






> Moi je vote Deathloop ou It Takes Two. 2 jeux que j'ai commencé et que je trouve excellents.


Même si Deathloop n'a pas le GOTY, ils ont 9 nominations, ça leur laisse de la place pour gratter quelque chose.

The Game Awards nominees announced, with Deathloop leading the way | Rock Paper Shotgun

On se refait la liste complète ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Game of the Year



Spoiler Alert! 


Deathloop (Arkane Studios/Bethesda)It Takes Two (Hazelight Studios/EA)Metroid Dread (Mercury Steam/Nintendo)Psychonauts 2 (Double Fine/Xbox Game Studios)Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart (Insomniac Games/SIE)Resident Evil Village (Capcom)






Spoiler Alert! 


Best Game Direction
Deathloop (Arkane Studios/Bethesda)It Takes Two (Hazelight Studios/EA)Returnal (Housemarque/SIE)Psychonauts 2 (Double Fine/Xbox Game Studios)Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart (Insomniac Games/SIE)

Best Ongoing
Apex Legends (Respawn/EA)Call of Duty: Warzone (Infinity Ward/Raven/Activision)FINAL FANTASY XIV Online (SQUARE ENIX)Fortnite (Epic Games)Genshin Impact (MiHoYo)

Best Indie
12 Minutes (Luis Antonio/Annapurna Interactive)Death’s Door (Acid Nerve/Devolver Digital)Kena: Bridge of Spirits (Ember Lab)Inscryption (Daniel Mullins Games/Devolver Digital)Loop Hero (Four Quarters/Devolver Digital)

Best Debut Indie
Kena: Bridge of Spirits (Ember Lab)Sable (Shedworks/Raw Fury)The Artful Escape (Beethoven & Dinosaur/Annapurna)The Forgotten City (Modern Storyteller/Dear Villagers)Valheim (Iron Gate/Coffee Stain)

Best Narrative
Deathloop (Arkane Studios/Bethesda)It Takes Two (Hazelight Studios/EA)Life is Strange: True Colors (Deck Nine/SQUARE ENIX)Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy (Eidos Montreal/SQUARE ENIX)Psychonauts 2 (Double Fine/Xbox Game Studios)

Best Art Direction
Deathloop (Arkane Studios/Bethesda)Kena: Bridge of Spirits (Ember Lab)Psychonauts 2 (Double Fine/Xbox Game Studios)Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart (Insomniac Games/SIE)The Artful Escape (Beethoven & Dinosaur/Annapurna)

Best Score and Music
Cyberpunk 2077 (Marcin Przybylowicz, Piotr T. Adamczyk, Composers)Deathloop (Tom Salta, Composer)NieR Replicant ver.1.22474487139 (Keiichi Okabe, Composer)Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy (Richard Jacques, Composer)The Artful Escape (Johnny Galvatron & Josh Abrahams, Composers)

Best Audio Design
Deathloop (Arkane Studios/Bethesda)Forza Horizon 5 (Playground Games/Xbox Game Studios)Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart (Insomniac Games/SIE)Resident Evil Village (Capcom)Returnal (Housemarque/SIE)

Best Performance
Erika Mori as Alex Chen, Life is Strange: True ColorsGiancarlo Esposito as Anton Castillo, Far Cry 6Jason E. Kelley as Colt Vahn, DeathloopMaggie Robertson as Lady Dimitrescu, Resident Evil VillageOzioma Akagha as Julianna Blake, Deathloop

Games for Impact
Before Your Eyes (GoodbyeWorld Games/Skybound Games)Boyfriend Dungeon (Kitfox Games)Chicory (Greg Lobanow, Alexis dean-Jones, Lena Raine, Madeline Berger, A Shell in the Pit/Finji)Life is Strange: True Colors (Deck Nine/SQUARE ENIX)No Longer Home (Humble Grove, Hana Lee, Cel Davison, Adrienne Lombardo, Eli Rainsberry/Fellow Traveler)

Best Community Support
Apex Legends (Respawn/EA)Destiny 2 (Bungie)FINAL FANTASY XIV Online (SQUARE ENIX)Fortnite (Epic Games)No Man’s Sky (Hello Games)

Best Mobile Game
Fantasian (Mistwalker)Genshin Impact (MiHoYo)League of Legends: Wild Rift (Riot Games)MARVEL Future Revolution (Netmarble)Pokemon Unite (TiMi Studios/The Pokemon Company)

Best VR/AR
Hitman 3 (IO Interactive)I Expect You To Die 2 (Schell Games)Lone Echo II (Ready at Dawn/Oculus Studios)Resident Evil 4 (Armature Studio/Capcom/Oculus Studios)Sniper Elite VR (Coatsink/Just Add Water/Rebellion Developments)

Best Action
Back 4 Blood (Turtle Rock/WB Games)Chivalry II (Torn Banner Studios/Tripwire Interactive)Deathloop (Arkane Studios/Bethesda)Far Cry 6 (Ubisoft Toronto/Ubisoft)Returnal (Housemarque/SIE)

Best Action/Adventure
Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy (Eidos Montreal/SQUARE ENIX)Metroid Dread (Mercury Steam/Nintendo)Psychonauts 2 (Double Fine/Xbox Game Studios)Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart (Insomniac Games/SIE)Resident Evil Village (Capcom)

Best Role Playing
Cyberpunk 2077 (CD Projekt Red)Monster Hunter Rise (Capcom)Scarlet Nexus (Bandai Namco)Shin Megami Tensei V (Atlus/Sega)Tales of Arise (Bandai Namco)

Best Fighting
Demon Slayer -Kimetsu no Yaiba- The Hinokami Chronicles (CyberConnect2/Sega)Guilty Gear -Strive- (Arc System Works)Melty Blood: Type Lumina (French-Bread/Delightworks)Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl (Ludosity/Fair Play Labs/GameMill)Virtua Fighter 5: Ultimate Showdown (Sega)

Best Family
It Takes Two (Hazelight Studios/EA)Mario Party Superstars (NDcube/Nintendo)New Pokémon Snap (Bandai Namco/The Pokémon Company/Nintendo)Super Mario 3D World + Bowser’s Fury (Nintendo)WarioWare: Get It Together! (Intelligent Systems/Nintendo)

Best Sports/Racing
F1 2021 (Codemasters/EA Sports)FIFA 22 (EA Vancouver/EA Sports)Forza Horizon 5 (Playground Games/Xbox Game Studios)Hot Wheels Unleashed (Milestone)Riders Republic (Ubisoft Annecy/Ubisoft)

Best Sim/Strategy
Age of Empires IV (Relic Entertainment/Xbox Game Studios)Evil Genius 2: World Domination (Rebellion Developments)Humankind (Amplitude Studios/Sega)Inscryption (Daniel Mullins Games/Devolver)Microsoft Flight Simulator (Asobo Studio/Xbox Game Studios)

Best Multiplayer
Back 4 Blood (Turtle Rock/WB Games)It Takes Two (Hazelight Studios/EA)Knockout City (Velan Studios/EA)Monster Hunter Rise (Capcom)New World (Amazon Games)Valheim (Iron Gate Studio/Coffee Stain)

Most Anticipated
Elden Ring (FromSoftware/Bandai Namco)God of War Ragnarök (Sony Santa Monica/SIE)Horizon Forbidden West (Guerrilla Games/SIE)Sequel to The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild (Nintendo)Starfield (Bethesda Game Studios/Bethesda)

Innovation in Accessibility
Far Cry 6 (Ubisoft Toronto/Ubisoft)Forza Horizon 5 (Playground Games/Xbox Game Studios)Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy (Eidos Montreal/SQUARE ENIX)Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart (Insomniac Games/SIE)The Vale: Shadow of the Crown (Creative Bytes Studios/Falling Squirrel)

Content Creator of the Year
DreamFuslieGaulesIbaiTheGrefg

Best Esports Game
Call of Duty (Activision)CS:GO (Valve)DOTA2 (Valve)League of Legends (Riot Games)Valorant (Riot Games)

Best Esports Athlete
Chris "Simp" LehrHeo "ShowMaker" SuMagomed "Collapse" KhalilovOleksandr "s1mple" KostylievTyson "TenZ" Ngo

Best Esports Team
Atlanta FaZe (COD)DWG KIA (LOL)Natus Vincere (CS:GO)Sentinels (Valorant)Team Spirit (DOTA2)

Best Esports Coach
Airat “Silent” GazievAndrey "ENGH" SholokhovAndrii "B1ad3" HorodenskyiJames "Crowder" CrowderKim "kkOma" Jeong-gyun

Best Esports Event
2021 League of Legends World ChampionshipPGL Major Stockholm 2021PUBG Mobile Global Championship 2020The International 2021Valorant Champions Tour: Stage 2 Masters




Bon il y a beaucoup de catégories esport où je n'y connais pas grand chose. Et il y a quelques surprises quand même...

La catégorie Sim / Strategy me donne toujours envie d'étrangler des chatons, avec Flight Sim dans le même sac que Humankind  ::wacko::  Ou la catégorie RPG  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Best Sports/Racing
> Hot Wheels Unleashed (Milestone)


 ::XD::

----------


## BeuSSai

La liste pour le GOTY est vraiment pas terrible. J'ai pas souvenir d'une année aussi mauvaise.

----------


## olih

> La liste pour le GOTY est vraiment pas terrible. J'ai pas souvenir d'une année aussi mauvaise.


Ce sont les game awards, personne n'a jamais dit que leurs listes de nommés contenaient de bons jeux  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Orhin

> Bon il y a beaucoup de catégories esport où je n'y connais pas grand chose. Et il y a quelques surprises quand même...


Y'a pas beaucoup de surprise, ils ont pris :
- les 5 plus gros jeux esports
- le plus gros tournoi de chaque jeu (sauf pour COD)
- l'équipe qui a gagné le dit tournoi
- un joueur star de l'équipe
- le coach de l'équipe (sauf pour 2)

----------


## pipoop

> https://youtu.be/mYv-c7GaT4k


Ça va être un vrai jeu ou un dlc pour kakarot?
Oldnoobie est en sueur il c'est scotché la main pour pas preco

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a pas beaucoup de surprise, ils ont pris :
> - les 5 plus gros jeux esports
> - le plus gros tournoi de chaque jeu (sauf pour COD)
> - l'équipe qui a gagné le dit tournoi
> - un joueur star de l'équipe
> - le coach de l'équipe (sauf pour 2)


Alors quand je disais "surprises" c'était sur l'ensemble de la liste et des catégories, pas en esport (où justement je n'y connais pas grand chose, à par NaVi et S1mple dans CS:GO  ::P:  ). Mais c'était effectivement mal formulé de ma part.






> Ce sont les game awards, personne n'a jamais dit que leurs listes de nommés contenaient de bons jeux .


Les jeux ne sont pas dégueux non plus, mais ce sont peut-être moins de "gros" jeux que les années précédentes. Mais j'aurais clairement pas fait la même liste  ::P: 

Pour comparer :

Palmarès 2020 avec le gagnant en gras :

*The Last of Us Part II - Naughty Dog/Sony Interactive Entertainment*
Doom Eternal - ID Software/Bethesda
Final Fantasy VII Remake - Square Enix
Ghost of Tsushima - Sucker Punch Productions/Sony Interactive Entertainment
Hades - Supergiant Games
Animal Crossing : New Horizons - Nintendo

Palmarès 2019 avec le gagnant en gras :

*Sekiro : Shadow Die Twice - FromSoftware/Activision*
Control - Remedy Entertainment/505 Games
Death Stranding - Kojima Productions/Sony Interactive Entertainment
Resident Evil 2 - Capcom
Super Smash Bros Ultimate - Bandai Namco/Sora Ltd./Nintendo
The Outer Worlds - Obsidian Entertainment/Private Division

(oui, The Outer Worlds, pas Outer Wilds  ::ninja::  )

----------


## pipoop

Ruined king c'est battlechaser avec une moustache.
En espérant qu'il soit moins pété.

----------


## Ruvon

Wow il y en a quand même encore quelques-uns qui ont un cerveau dans l'industrie.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...entertainment/

Xbox boss Phil Spencer says NFT game plans ‘feel more exploitive than about entertainment’
MICROSOFT’S HEAD OF GAMING REVEALS CONCERNS OVER THE GROWING POPULARITY OF SELLING DIGITAL ITEMS




> “What I’d say today on NFT, all up, is I think there’s a lot of speculation and experimentation that’s happening, and that some of the creative that I see today feels more exploitive than about entertainment,” he said.





> Spencer went on to refuse to write off NFTs completely, stating: “I don’t think it necessitates that every NFT game is exploitive. I just think we’re kind of in that journey of people figuring it out.”





> He continued: “I think anything that we looked at in our storefront that we said is exploitive would be something that we would, you know, take action on,” he added. “We don’t want that kind of content.”


Bon, il ne ferme pas complètement la porte donc on n'est pas à l'abri d'une connerie, mais au moins il n'est pas en mode "c'est trop le turfu du gaming on va foutre des NFT partout".

Ça le place déjà loin au-dessus d'EA ou d'Ubisoft.






> *Embracer*, le giga groupe qui possède* Gearbox, Sabre Interactive, THQ Nordic, Coffee Stain ou encore Koch Media*, a publié son rapport sur le Q2 2021.
> 
> https://embracer.com/release/embrace...k-973-million/
> 
> Les chiffres sont en couronnes suédoises  Mais le premier chiffre qu'ils mettent en avant, c'est une progression de 49% de leur operating EBIT (Earnings Before Interest and Taxes).
> 
> Donc *Saints Row* repoussé, et 25 AAA doivent sortir d'ici mars 2026 (peut-être que d'ici là les 3080 seront disponibles).


La confirmation du studio :

https://saintsrow.com/news/saints-update-from-jim-boone




> Saints Row will no longer release on the originally announced date of 25th February 2022, instead it will launch worldwide on *23rd August 2022*.




Et précision sur *Embracer* (toujours dans le rapport plus haut), ils vont continuer à acheter des studios partout, puisqu'après les 37 acquisitions des 12 derniers mois, ils prévoient d'en acheter encore autant dans les 12 prochains.




> In the past 12 months, we have made 37 acquisitions and expect to do a similar amount of transactions over the coming 12 months. We currently have a large range of active processes and dialogues, including a good number of signed exclusive term sheets.

----------


## Aza

Déjà que c'est une année pourrie si en plus ils ne mettent ni guilty Gear ni aoe4 dans le potentiel goty ça fait vraiment de la peine

----------


## Kriegor

Le plus gros camouflet est quand même pour CD Projekt et Cyberpunk 2077, jeu qui avait été élu ici de l'année 2020 (pourtant bien plus riche).
J'imagine qu'ils n'ont pas voulu faire de vagues, mais c'était le plus gros poids lourd qu'ils pouvaient mettre dans leur liste de nominés.

----------


## Baalim

> La confirmation du studio :
> 
> https://saintsrow.com/news/saints-update-from-jim-boone
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FEX0pdyXEAA2GHJ.jpg


Très sage décision. 

On a pu voir que le report de quelques mois de cyberpunk 2077 avait permis de peaufiner le jeu et d'éliminer tous les bugs.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Embracer*, le giga groupe qui possède* Gearbox, Sabre Interactive, THQ Nordic, Coffee Stain ou encore Koch Media*, a publié son rapport sur le Q2 2021.
> 
> https://embracer.com/release/embrace...k-973-million/
> 
> Les chiffres sont en couronnes suédoises  Mais le premier chiffre qu'ils mettent en avant, c'est une progression de 49% de leur operating EBIT (Earnings Before Interest and Taxes).


Tu voulais sans doute dire couronnés de succès.  ::ninja:: 




> Ruined king c'est battlechaser avec une moustache.
> En espérant qu'il soit moins pété.


Euh ben il était pas pété ce jeu.




> Très sage décision. 
> 
> On a pu voir que le report de quelques mois de cyberpunk 2077 avait permis de peaufiner le jeu et d'éliminer tous les bugs.


Un exemple qu'il serait bon de suivre...

----------


## Ruvon

> Très sage décision. 
> 
> On a pu voir que le report de quelques mois de cyberpunk 2077 avait permis de peaufiner le jeu et d'éliminer tous les bugs.


C'est du Saints Row. Les bugs, c'est des features, c'est dans le contrat du nawak total.




> Tu voulais sans doute dire couronnés de succès.


Pas mal  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le plus gros camouflet est quand même pour CD Projekt et Cyberpunk 2077, jeu qui avait été élu ici de l'année 2020 (pourtant bien plus riche).
> J'imagine qu'ils n'ont pas voulu faire de vagues, mais c'était le plus gros poids lourd qu'ils pouvaient mettre dans leur liste de nominés.


Vu qu'il est sorti en 220 c'est compliqué de le nommer dans le GOTY 2021 non ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il est bien nominé dans une catégorie.
(il était sorti "tard" en 2020, sans doute trop pour les game awards de cette année-là)

----------


## pipoop

> Euh ben il était pas pété ce jeu.


L'équilibrage était pété

----------


## Kriegor

> Vu qu'il est sorti en 220 c'est compliqué de le nommer dans le GOTY 2021 non ?


Leur obsession à faire ces élections en fin d'année plutôt qu'en mars - avril les conduit à nommer des jeux sortis à la fin de l'année précédente et à en juger d'autres sur un ressenti tout frais de quelques heures. Mais bon, faut être les premiers !

----------


## Carib00

C'est vrai que ça fait un peu peine les GOTY cette année, y a vraiment pas grand chose.

De toute façon avec les pénuries de composants, 2021 a été principalement l'année des petits jeux indés pas trop gourmands perso.

----------


## Gero

Perso y a quand même Forza et Metroid qui me régalent bien cette année.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ça va être un vrai jeu ou un dlc pour kakarot?
> Oldnoobie est en sueur il c'est scotché la main pour pas preco


Bah un autre jeu.

----------


## Illynir

Metroid est probablement mon jeu de l'année oui, sans aucun doute possible.

Alors que je ne suis pas du tout fan de la série à la base.

C'est quand même triste pour la soi disant année "Next-Gen" de folie prévu avec la PS5 et la Xbox Serie X... On s'est quand même fait un peu chier cette année sans mentir.  ::unsure::

----------


## makiayoyo

> C'est quand même triste pour la soi disant année "Next-Gen" de folie prévu avec la PS5 et la Xbox Serie X... On s'est quand même fait un peu chier cette année sans mentir.


Avec tout ce qui est sorti (ou ressorti) chez MS et sony, faut vraiment le vouloir...

----------


## Illynir

Bof, pas tellement, entre les "remaster" à la pelle, les quelques jeux exclus et le reste de jeu indés. suffit que les quelques jeux ne soit pas à son goût et on a vite fait de tourner en rond.

Par exemple Forza Horizon 5 est probablement très bien, je suis content pour ceux qui aiment, mais perso c'est pas du tout mon délire, pareil avec le Ratchet de la PS5.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bof, pas tellement, entre les "remaster" à la pelle, les quelques jeux exclus et le reste de jeu indés. suffit que les quelques jeux ne soit pas à son goût et on a vite fait de tourner en rond.
> 
> Par exemple Forza Horizon 5 est probablement très bien, je suis content pour ceux qui aiment, mais perso c'est pas du tout mon délire, pareil avec le Ratchet de la PS5.


Ça tombe bien, Forza Horizon 5 n'est pas nommé pour le GOTY  ::ninja::

----------


## mithrandir3

> Ça tombe bien, Forza Horizon 5 n'est pas nommé pour le GOTY


hahahaha  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

Frogwares va publier un patch pour *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*. Oups, ils avaient oublié des gens dans les crédits et vont ainsi les rajouter. Ce ne sera donc pas un nouveau Metroid Dread  ::ninja:: 

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/produc...onal-omissions

----------


## Kody

Nul y a pas Cruelty Squad dans les nominés des Games Award.

----------


## Ruvon

> Wow il y en a quand même encore quelques-uns qui ont un cerveau dans l'industrie.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...entertainment/
> 
> Xbox boss Phil Spencer says NFT game plans ‘feel more exploitive than about entertainment’
> MICROSOFT’S HEAD OF GAMING REVEALS CONCERNS OVER THE GROWING POPULARITY OF SELLING DIGITAL ITEMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour relier les deux parties de mon message :








> *CEO Lars Wingefors* on whether Embracer Group feels like investing into crypto or NFTs:
> 
> "To run a lottery is not the business model of Embracer."




Sympa Streamlabs qui fait du copié-collé sauvage. Ah si, pour Lightstream ils ont dit pardon.

----------


## DoomedOne

Vous n'aimez pas nos remasters ? Rockstar boude: les joueurs sont des cons, on repousse GTA VI

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> It just proves what we’ve known for years; players aren’t interested in the classics they played growing up, or even single player DLC that can extend the narrative campaign.


Bon sur la première moitié à la limite...La deuxième par contre, bof. Qu'ils demandent à CdP si un bon gros DLC ça n'intéresse pas les joueurs...
Et rien concernant la qualité du portage, c'est la faute des joueurs si le remaster  se ramasse  :^_^: 
Il aurait mieux fait de dire clairement "GTA Online ramène masse brouzoufs pendant qu'on se pignole, alors nous faites pas chier à réclamer du travail supplémentaire".

----------


## xlight111x

Euh Hard Drive c'est pas un Gorafi du JV à la base ?  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Euh Hard Drive c'est pas un Gorafi du JV à la base ?


https://hard-drive.net/activision-bl...-koticks-name/



> Activision Blizzard Announces They’re Changing Bobby Kotick’s Name


ça semble que oui

----------


## Ruvon

> Sympa Streamlabs qui fait du copié-collé sauvage. Ah si, pour Lightstream ils ont dit pardon.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


Et ben ça marche de gueuler, Streamlabs retire le OBS de son SLOBS.

----------


## DoomedOne

> Euh Hard Drive c'est pas un Gorafi du JV à la base ?


Vous êtes en train de me dire que ce que je lis dans le Gorafi n'est pas vrai non plus ?  ::w00t:: 

Merde, tout s'éclaire  ::'(:

----------


## Ruvon

Un teaser pour la musique de *Expeditions: Rome*.




Et ils font un concours de reprises de la musique du jeu, avec les partitions à télécharger et vos créations à poster pour gagner jusqu'à 1 000 dollars. Tous les détails ici : https://tc.thqnordic.com/expeditions-rome-music-contest



*Boxville*, le point&click "à la Amanita" se lance sur Kickstarter. Démo dispo sur Steam.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...atica/boxville

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1750710/Boxville/






*SOC Investor Group*, actionnaires d'*Activision Blizzard*, demandent la démission de Kotick, Brian Kelly et Robert J. Morgado au 31/12/2021.

https://static1.squarespace.com/stat...L+11-17-21.pdf




> We, the undersigned, write to you as Activision Blizzard, Inc. shareholders representing $329 billion in
> assets under management or advisory. Our company faces an unprecedented workplace crisis of its own
> making. As new reporting indicates, and in contrast to past company statements, CEO Bobby Kotick was
> aware of many incidents of sexual harassment, sexual assault, and gender discrimination at Activision
> Blizzard, but failed either to ensure that the executives and managers responsible were terminated, or
> to recognize and address the systemic nature of the company’s hostile workplace culture. Moreover,
> and despite numerous government investigations, settlements, and top executives’ departures that
> have negatively affected both the company’s public reputation and its share price, the board has been
> almost entirely silent.
> ...




*Heavenly Bodies* sortira le 7 décembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...avenly_Bodies/






*Six Days of Fallujah* est repoussé à fin 2022.

https://www.sixdays.com/news/2022

----------


## Ruvon

Une série *Hunt: Showdown* est en préparation pour être diffusée sur Binge. Pas d'info sur le showrunner.

https://www.crytek.com/news/live-act...s-in-the-works



Un trailer qui présente les factions d'*Elex II*.






Le studio des Yakuza *Ryu Ga Gotoku* bosse sur une nouvelle franchise. Pas de confirmation pour le futur de la série Judgement.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...new-franchise/



Nouveau trailer pour *Windjammers 2* qui présente deux persos, Sammy Ho & Jordi Costa.




Confirmation aussi des plateformes prévues (notamment le Game Pass).




> Publisher and developer Dotemu (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge, Metal Slug Tactics, Streets of Rage 4) today announce that Windjammers 2 will storm courts on *Xbox One and Xbox Game Pass for console & PC in addition to its matches slated for PC, PlayStation 4, PlayStation 5, Nintendo Switch, and Stadia*. Windjammers 2 will also support *crossplay* between the PC and Xbox versions of the game, as well as crossgen play between PlayStation 4 and PlayStation 5 competitors.




Sortie de *The Last Stand: Aftermath*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...and_Aftermath/

Launch Trailer interdit aux -18 sur Youtube, je vous mets le trailer "normal".






Sortie de la 1.0 de *Surviving The Aftermath*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...the_Aftermath/






Tim Sweeney en a trop pris. Il veut une seule app pour toutes les plateforme dans son metaverse.

https://www.pcgamer.com/tim-sweeney-...the-metaverse/



*Turn Based Lovers* présente 10 jeux à venir sur lesquels il faut garder un oeil.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/10...games-kaeoi29/

----------


## Zerger

> Un trailer qui présente les factions d'*Elex II*.


Bon ca reste les mêmes factions que dans le I, mais avec les "Morkons" en plus.

J'ai quand même ultra hâte !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## 564.3

> Tim Sweeney en a trop pris. Il veut une seule app pour toutes les plateforme dans son metaverse.
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/tim-sweeney-...the-metaverse/


Ouais c'est l'escalade. Au début il voulait faire baisser les 30% de cut, ensuite pouvoir intégrer dans ses applis son propre moyen de paiement (et toucher 100%), et maintenant il veut pouvoir mettre en place une boutique unique partout, y compris sur consoles.




> "What the world really needs now is a single store that works with all platforms," Sweeney said in an interview with Bloomberg. "Right now software ownership is fragmented between the iOS App Store, the Android Google Play marketplace, different stores on Xbox, PlayStation, and Nintendo Switch, and then Microsoft Store and the Mac App Store."


Faudrait déjà qu'il continue de peaufiner l'EGS, je vois que le panier est toujours dans la TODO list "prochainement". Mais il y a effectivement une version Android prévue pour le futur.
https://trello.com/b/GXLc34hk/epic-games-store-roadmap

Edit: Sinon pour Fortnite c'est déjà le cas en fait. Le jeu est free to play, et on peut en général utiliser les objets qu'on a acheté via une autre plateforme. Les seules exception sont je ne sais plus quelles consoles.
Edit2: Ah non c'était sur PS, mais ils ont négocié avec Sony de leur filer du fric si quelqu'un qui joue surtout sur PS achète un truc via une autre plateforme. Donc c'est vraiment cross play & purchase partout, depuis.

----------


## Herman Speed

Comme Rockstar trolle les joueurs, c'est au tour de moddeurs de corriger le tir. 



Start plaYinG without problems!
Here we are more than 20 years later, and Rockstar still hasn't given its games the update they deserve, and some games haven't been ported on PC at all. 
Here you can download all the updates for your favorite games, as well as some projects that were never released on the PC.

https://www.definitive-edition-project.com/files

Nous attendons une suite de la part d'un courrier ferme et mesuré issu d'un bureau d'avocats.




> Fixes porting errors, bugs in the game and crashes on Windows 10. Adds support for widescreens, 60 FPS and gamepads. Introduces AI upscaled videos, textures and some elements straight from the PS2, Xbox and mobile platforms.
> 
> “We are a group of modders, artists and fans of Rockstar Games from all around the world, gathered under one project called “Definitive Edition”. Our goal is to fix and improve the old and buggy PC ports of Rockstar’s titles and to do that we work as a team thanks to that amazing thing called internet! :3
> 
> Our patches are created by combining mods created by the community and by us, to bring a unique package that can offer an experience as faithful as possible to the original game but with various technical and graphical improvements. The patches are also constantly updated with new mods and updates in order to stay relevant and up to date.”

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

Phil Spencer, le patron de *XBox*, n'aime pas beaucoup les NFT dans les jeux vidéos :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...entertainment/

Le groupe d'influenceurs *FaZe Clan* cesse une collaboration avec un site de paris sportifs. Ça la foutait mal avant l'entrée prochaine en bourse :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/17/f...th-draftkings/

*Sam & Max: Beyond Time and Space*, la seconde saison par Telltale, sortira en version remasterisée le 8 Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ing-remastered




Le jeu d'aventures *Caravan Sandwitch* a été annoncé sur PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/car...nt-dun-camping

Le metroidlike *Pronty: Fishy Adventure* sort le 18 Novembre sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/pronty-fishy-adventure




4 millions de copies vendues pour *Kingdom Come Deliverance* depuis sa sortie en 2018 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/kingd...ies-worldwide/

12 minutes de gameplay pour le jeu d'horreur *MADiSON*, semble s'inspirer d'une démo jouable difficilement trouvable par un mec qui fait un jeu avec des grenades au caca :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...pired-madison/




Le tactical FPS au sujet d'un gout douteux *Six Days in Fallujah* voit sa sortie repoussée au 4ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/six-d...until-q4-2022/

Encore du gameplay pour la campagne de *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...paign-mission/




*Embracer Group* a faim. Il a bien compris que Microsoft et Sony et d'autres encore voulaient manger son gâteau ... Il prévoit donc d'acheter *37* studios de développement dans les 12 prochains mois :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/embr...next-12-months

Le jeu de simulation dans l'espace *Heavenly Bodies* sortira le 7 Décembre sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/heav...hes-december-7

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce sur les différentes factions (Berserkers, Outlaws, Albs, Clerics, et Morkons) d'*ELEX II*, qui sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch le 1er Mars 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/elex...ctions-trailer




Le jeu de frisbee *Windjammers 2* prévu pour PS4, Switch et PC sortira aussi finalement sur XBox One, et sur le Game Pass day one. Et une bande-annonce sur deux personnages jouables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/wind...-costa-trailer

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/wind...-costa-trailer




Bon, je vais pas détailler non plus, *Battlefield 2042* est tout bugué et mal équilibré. Lisez le test de Kahn Lust aussi tant qu'à faire :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...g-prox-sensor/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...efield-2042-2/

Il y a aussi quelques problèmes dans *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://jalopnik.com/forza-horizon-5...s-s-1848076512

Histoire de rire, si vous zigzaguez avec votre voiture dans *GTA 3 Remastered*, votre voiture grossit ... Comme dans le GTA 3 original :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-3-ghost-car-wiggle-glitch/

*Harry Potter: Magic Awakened*, le jeu de Niantic limité à la Chine, a fait une légère boulette en accueillant concernant ses personnages féminins :

https://www.thegamer.com/harry-potte...-o-face-magic/

4 jours d'essais gratuits pour le *Kalof annuel de cette année* commenceront le 18 Novembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-after-launch/

Les étiquettes d’accessibilité ont été ajoutées sur les jeux *XBox* dans la dernière mise à jour des consoles de Microsoft, en plus de divers trucs et machins :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ller-features/

De fieffés joueurs curieux ont glitchés en dehors des zones limitées pour le test réseau d'*Elden Ring* et découvert de gros monstres et un boss caché :

https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-rin...-tests-bounds/

Le logiciel de streaming *Streamlabs OBS* est accusé par Lightstream et OBS de plagiat, et devient Streamlabs tout court :

https://kotaku.com/popular-twitch-so...iar-1848077384

Les développeurs des mods RE3 et RE Vice City qui visaient à faire le retro engineering de Grand Theft Auto III et Grand Theft Auto: Vice City respectivement, combattent la poursuite pour atteintes aux droits d'auteur de Take Two, et nient toute faute. Au vu de l'état insultant de la *GTA Trilogy*, je suis admiratif mais je ne peux pas dire si c'est bien malin :

https://kotaku.com/modders-fight-gta...she-1848077249

La bêta ouverte du jeu de bagarre *King of Fighters XV* commence le 19 Novembre. Le jeu sortira le 17 Février sur PlayStation, XBox Series et PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/king-of-...e-ps4-ps5-snk/

La dernière mise à jour de *Metroid Dread* bloque plusieurs glitch que les speedrunners utilisaient éhontément :

https://www.destructoid.com/new-metr...-speedrunners/

La mise à jour Air Supremacy pour le beat'em all *Mayhem Brawler* a été déployée :

https://www.destructoid.com/mayhem-b...new-mechanics/




La mise à jour "Superstar Spectaculaire" pour le metroidvania *Shantae and the Seven Sirens* sera déployée le 30 Novembre et ré-équilibrera l'entiereté du jeu dans un mode de jeu "définitif" :

https://www.destructoid.com/shantae-...forward-patch/

Le DLC Walt Disney World Magic Kingdom pour *Minecraft* est disponible :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/mi...st-disponible/




3 mois d'essai gratuit de Youtube Premium dans votre beau *Xbox Game Pass* :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...mium-new-perk/

Il y a bien des indices que *Battlefield 2042* ait été prévu pour être un battle royale à la base ... Probablement avant que la mode ne se casse la gueule (Kahn en parle dans son article, je vous remets le lien, au cas-où) :

https://gamerant.com/battlefield-204...royale-theory/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...efield-2042-2/

Ha ben tiens, comme c'est étonnant, un blueprint du StG 44 pour le *Kalof annuel de cette année* offre une perk unique quand acheté dans la boutique pour 20$, le Steady Aim, qui rend l'arme encore meilleure et qu'on ne peut pas obtenir autrement pour cette arme. C'est probablement une erreur, comme la dernière fois, faut croire :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...stg-blueprint/

Todd Howard veut que *The Elder Scrolls 6* soit jouable pendant au moins 10 ans, comme Skyrim ... On a donc une idée du nombre d’éditions auquel aura droit le 6ème épisode, enfin, si les moddeurs continuent à bien bosser, hein :

https://gamerant.com/bethesda-elder-...decade-skyrim/

Une bêta fermée pour le jeu d'action-exploration-horreur *Hidden Deep* a commencé le 15 Novembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/hidden-de...fermee-457246/




Les joueurs du mode multi de *Halo Infinite* sont très content du jeu ... Mais la vitesse de montée en niveau du Battle Pass est bien lente, vu qu'elle se fait en complétant des défis et pas par match joué ou par victoire :

https://gamingintel.com/fans-hate-ha...l-progression/

Il semble y avoir quand même un problème de lag dans l'aide à la visée pour les joueurs PC :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...assist-issues/

Jouez sans payer au mode multi de *Halo Infinite* offre moins d'options de customisation. C'est de bonne guerre, j'ai envie de dire :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...ization-items/

*RGG Studio* (Yakuza et Judgment) développe une nouvelle IP en plus de travailler sur le prochain épisode de la série Yakuza. Il a aussi été révélé que Yakuza 8 se passera plusieurs années après Like A Dragon :

https://noisypixel.net/rgg-studio-de...years-after-7/

----------


## Ruvon

Trailer de *Luto*, un jeu d'horreur annoncé pour 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1729740/Luto/










4M de ventes pour *Kingdom Come: Deliverance* depuis sa sortie.



*Dying Light 2* ne sera plus repoussé. Il sortira en février 2022 "quoi qu'il en coûte", d'après le Lead Game Designer Tymon Smektala dans une interview.

https://mp1st.com/news/techland-dyin...-delayed-again



Phil Spencer (la tête de XBox) a dit plein de trucs ces derniers jours, notamment que l'industrie doit travailler ensemble pour la conservation et garantir l'accès aux jeux anciens via l'émulation.




> Microsoft’s vice president of gaming, Phil Spencer, wants the gaming industry to work toward a common goal of keeping older games available to modern audiences through emulation, he tells Axios.


https://www.axios.com/microsoft-old-...34adc7cf6.html

----------


## KOUB

Sonic dans *Monster Hunter Rise* le 26 Novembre :

https://noisypixel.net/monster-hunte...ation-trailer/




5 millions de copies vendues pour le simulateur de requin *Maneater*, et l'ajout du Ray-Tracing :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050844621.html




Un mod (et un appareil un peu cher quand même) pour améliorer l'effet des sorts de *Skyrim* en VR avecvos ondes cérébrales :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-skyrim-...r-spell-power/

La sortie du remake de *Saints Row* est retardée de Février 2022 au 23 Août 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/saints-row-d...-late-as-2023/

Retour des méchas et des caddys dans *Fortnite*, bientôt :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-re-...he-brute-mech/





*Discord* parle de sa lutte contre les vilains spams :

https://www.pcgamer.com/discord-deta...cat-and-mouse/

Le SOC Investment Group (celui qui demandait déjà une baisse de salaire), demande la démission de Bobby Kotick et de deux membres du conseil d'administration d'*Activision-Blizzard* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...ticks-removal/

La mise à jour Caves & Cliffs part 2 pour *Minecraft* sera déployée le 30 Novembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecraft-ca...ation-changes/

Du gameplay pour le jeu d'horreur *Bramble: The Mountain King*, qui doit sortir en 2022 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/bramble-t...reveal-trailer




12 minutes de gameplay pour l'action-RPG *Archvale*, qui doit sortir cette année sur PC :

https://www.ign.com/videos/the-first...le-pc-gameplay




L'écran noir de la mort redevient bleu dans *Windows 11* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wi.../1100-6498093/

Jim Ryan, le patron de *PlayStation* a envoyé un email à ses employés pour discuter de la situation chez Activision-Blizzard et de la réponse "inadéquate" des responsables. J'espère vraiment pour lui qu'il n'y aucun cadavre dans un placard caché quelque part dans un sous-sol oublié :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pl.../1100-6498123/

*Atari* a mis en vente 3 jeux en cartouches à 50$ l'une  (Saboteur, Yars’ Return et Aquaventure), prétendant que ce sont des créations de Howard Scott Warshaw (malheureusement uniquement connu pour ET l'extraterrestre, mais qui a fait bien d'autres jeux) prévus pour sortir dans les années 80 sur Atari 2600 et annulés ... Ce n'est le cas que de Saboteur selon l’intéressé :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...for-up-to-150/

*Apple* a annoncé qu'il allait commencer à vendre les outils et les parties de produits nécessaires à leur réparation par leurs clients (attendez de voir les prix) :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-finally-le...one-1848074649
https://www.01net.com/actualites/app...s-2051263.html

*Amazon* va arrêter de prendre les paiements par cartes de crédits VISA en Grande-Bretagne à partir du 19 Janvier ... Probablement parce que VISA augmente sa commission pour les pays hors UE :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rds-in-january

*ConstitutionDAO* est une organisation autonome décentralisée basée sur la blockchain. Le principe est que n'importe qui peut acheter ds jetons de la blockchain et voter pour ce que l'organisation va faire avec le pognon amassé. Demain, ConstitutionDAO doit, selon les votes, essayer d'acheter une copie de la constitution américaine dans une enchère. C'est donc le moment où le acheteurs de jetons découvriront si c'est une arnaque :

https://gizmodo.com/is-the-crypto-fu...ion-1848077239

La plateforme d'échanges de cryptomonnaies *Crypto.com* a acheté les droits du nom du stade des Lakers et des Clippers à partir de Juin 2022 :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-com-buys-...ter-1848072343

La Chine a détaillé aujourd'hui ses mesures contre les fermes de minage de *cryptomonnaies* :

https://www.courrierinternational.co...ntre-le-minage

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le jeu d'horreur *Luto* sortira en 2022 sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/luto...ps5-ps4-and-pc




Le DLC des 25 ans de la série pour *Ace Combat 7* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.thegamer.com/ace-combat-...es-dlc-launch/




Des informations concernant la prochaine région de *Genshin Impact* ont fuité :

https://gamerant.com/genshin-impact-...on-leak-chasm/

Ha ben tiens, je me demande bien ce que *Warner Bros* peut teaser (C'est le brawler Multiversus) :

https://gamerant.com/warner-bros-tea...tiversus-game/









Il semblerait que la collaboration entre *Genshin Impact* et KFC arrive bientôt en Occident après la Chine :

https://noisypixel.net/genshin-impac...subscriptions/

Le jeu d'aventures *Pragmata*, annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC voit sa sortie retardée de 2022 à 2023 :

https://noisypixel.net/pragmata-delayed-to-2023/




L'agent franchouillard Chamber est disponible aujourd'hui sur *Valorant* :

https://nofrag.com/le-nouvel-agent-d...st-disponible/

Bon ... Ben ... un MOBA Disney ... Sur Apple Arcade ... Nommé *Disney Melee Mania* ... Voilà :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384155.html




Le FPS multijoueur *Hunt: Showdown* va être adapté en série :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hunt-showdow...action-series/





Non mais la tolérance zéro, ça s'applique pas à notre poto Bobby, faut pas déconner non plus :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-bobby-kotick/

----------


## Wolverine

> Retour des méchas et des caddys dans *Fortnite*, bientôt :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-re-...he-brute-mech/


Ils ont confondu, c'est dans l'Epic Store qu'on veut un caddy/panier  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

> Ils ont confondu, c'est dans l'Epic Store qu'on veut un caddy/panier


C'est la blague justement  ::siffle::

----------


## Erkin_

Sifu montre son système de combat. Pas mal, belle interactivité avec les décors et il y a des mouvements sympa.

----------


## banditbandit

> Sincères salutations de la nuit,
> 
> Des informations concernant la prochaine région de *Genshin Impact* ont fuité :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/genshin-impact-...on-leak-chasm/


Il est toujours bon de savoir quelle région Genshin Impact.

----------


## poneyroux

> Bon sur la première moitié à la limite...La deuxième par contre, bof. Qu'ils demandent à CdP si un bon gros DLC ça n'intéresse pas les joueurs...
> Et rien concernant la qualité du portage, c'est la faute des joueurs si le remaster  se ramasse 
> Il aurait mieux fait de dire clairement "GTA Online ramène masse brouzoufs pendant qu'on se pignole, alors nous faites pas chier à réclamer du travail supplémentaire".


 :haha: 

Cacao qui se fait avoir par un Gorafi-like

----------


## Kriegor

> Sifu montre son système de combat. Pas mal, belle interactivité avec les décors et il y a des mouvements sympa.


First : OUAI, on a une option avatar féminin !!  :Mellow2: 
Ca ressemble vachement à une version plus poussée du système de combat de Sleeping Dogs. Ce genre de système de combat n'est jamais très profond, mais entre les animations kung-fu et le côté feel good, ce sera day one.

----------


## Erkin_

J'avais peur d'un truc à la Batman mais ça semble pas mal plus riche/complexe.

----------


## Kriegor

Ils se sont pas mal inspirés de Sekiro aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Cacao qui se fait avoir par un Gorafi-like


Pff c'était pas assez décalé pour ne pas être crédible, d'abord  :tired:

----------


## Garrluk

> Ils se sont pas mal inspirés de Sekiro aussi.


C'est dommage qu'ils n'ai pas du tout gardé le système de Absolver pour créer soit même les combos par contre.

----------


## Kriegor

Mmh, je ne suis pas fan de ça. Je n'ai pas souvenir d'un jeu qui l'ait fait sans que ce soit cassé (ni God Hand, ni Remember Me, ni Absolver n'y sont parvenus).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

God Hand  :Bave:

----------


## Garrluk

Qu'est-ce que tu trouves de cassé dans le système de Absolver ?
(C'est une vraie question, je n'ai clairement pas assez joué pour voir les limites du jeu mais j'avais bien aimé fabriqué mon deck de coups).

----------


## Kriegor

Je trouve ça trop permissif. A chaque fois qu'un coup sort du lot, pouvoir construire son deck autour casse le plaisir des combats. Par exemple, grab punch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF4SGK-tw-Y

----------


## Ruvon

Une nouvelle série animée *Earthworm Jim* est en préparation.

https://www.beyondthegroovy.com/

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt13292884/



Après Sony, c'est XBox qui donne son avis sur l'affaire Kotick et qui reconsidère ses futurs partenariats avec Actibli.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...?sref=P6Q0mxvj



Madmind Studios et le site Rely On Horror préparent la *MADNIGHT 2021* le 16 décembre, un showcase de jeux d'horreur.






> MADNIGHT 2021 Horror Showcase will feature:
> 
> - Madmind Studio
> - Black Rat
> - Live Motion Games
> - Lunarium Creations
> - IGNIBIT
> - Woodland Games


L'idée parait sympa, MAIS : Madmind Studio, c'est Agony et Succubus.



Sortie de *Undungeon*, un action-RPG postapo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/928990/Undungeon/






inkle Studios vient de sortir l'aventure contée dans *Heaven's Vault* en édition limitée, en deux tomes.



https://inklestudios.myshopify.com



Sortie du RTS / Action *Sky Fleet*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1347540/Sky_Fleet/






Tous les *NFT* viennent de se faire "cliquedroiter" et stocker sur la NFT Bay, un site au logo qui me rappelle quelque chose.

https://kotaku.com/someone-right-cli...cen-1848084379





*Ubisoft* ouvrira son centre "immersif" (un parc d'attractions mais pas que) en 2025 en partenariat avec les Studios Occitanie Méditerranée. C'est le maire de Béziers qui doit être content.




> Les Studios Occitanie Méditerranée constituent un nouveau complexe d'envergure internationale dédié aux industries médiatiques et à leurs fans.
> 
> Stratégiquement situé sur la côte méditerranéenne à Béziers, à 40 minutes de route de Montpellier, ce projet hybride de 88 hectares comprendra un studio de cinéma professionnel, de nombreuses offres de divertissement ainsi que des commerces, des restaurants et des hôtels. L'ouverture au public des Studios Occitanie est prévue pour 2025.


https://www.afjv.com/news/10777_ubis...-occitanie.htm

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...center-in-2025



After the Fall, un FPS en VR, sortira le 9 décembre. Précommandes ouvertes, mais précommandes, chatons, bébés phoques, tout ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...aunch_Edition/






Mercredi 24 novembre à la BNF, de 18 à 20h, animée par Romain Vincent (prof et créateur de la chaîne Youtube Jeux Vidéo et Histoire), une play-conférence sur les jeux vidéo indés et la seconde guerre mondiale à travers trois jeux.




> *Play-Conférence : La seconde guerre mondiale dans les jeux vidéo indépendants (Through the darkest of times, Attentat 1942 et My memory of us)*


https://www.afjv.com/news/10774_bnf-...dependants.htm



Autre bouquin, par Third Editions : *À la découverte des Consoles Insolites*. Edition limitée sur le site de l'éditeur, édition "normale" aussi dispo en librairie.




> Echecs commerciaux, projets avortés, contrefaçons et autres exclusivités étrangères sont autant de types de consoles dont l'auteur prend soin de narrer l'histoire. Car oui, Anthony ne se contente ici pas de répertorier ces consoles loufoques unes à unes.
> Il les a regroupées par thématiques (consoles éducatives, consoles portables, etc.) et a lié leurs histoires entre elles en ne manquant pas d'humour, ce qui rend la lecture fluide et agréable.
> 
> Pour que l'ouvrage soit le plus exact et le plus renseigné possible, Anthony et Third Editions ont aussi collaboré avec MO5 et Silicium, deux associations spécialisées dans la préservation du patrimoine vidéoludique.




https://www.thirdeditions.com/first-...377841684.html

----------


## Ruvon

AGROUGROU NURGLE pour *Total War: Warhammer III*.






Annonce de *Soul Tolerance*, RPG / Stratégie SciFi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oul_Tolerance/






Trailer de gameplay pour Bramble: The Mountain King, jeu d'aventure / horreur où on essaie de faire survivre un gamin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Mountain_King/






*Cooking Simulator Shelter*, le DLC qui ajoute des recettes postapo et des sauces radioactives, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ator__Shelter/






Et sortie du DLC *Make It Count* pour *Empire of Sin*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Make_It_Count/

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Multiversus*, le Smash Bros de Warner Bros / DC Comics (mais pas que). Annoncé pour 2022 sur console et PC.




> MultiVersus will showcase a variety of beloved heroes and personalities to team up with or compete against in epic battles, including *Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman and Harley Quinn (DC Super Heroes & DC Super-Villains); Shaggy (Scooby-Doo); Bugs Bunny (Looney Tunes); Arya Stark (Game of Thrones); Tom and Jerry (Tom and Jerry); Jake the Dog and Finn the Human (Adventure Time); Steven Universe and Garnet (Steven Universe); an extraordinary original creature named Reindog; and many more to come*.








Annonce de *Drug Lord Simulator*  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ord_Simulator/






Annonce de *Smart Factory Tycoon*. Prologue gratuit prévu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...actory_Tycoon/






Du gameplay pour le platformer *Super Catboy*, prévu pour l'an prochain, démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Super_Catboy/






Sortie aujourd'hui d'*Exo One*, le jeu de boule qui roule super vite.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/773370/Exo_One/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

*Ikumi Nakamura* (Ghostwire: Tokyo), va bosser chez Kaizen Game Works (Paradise Killer) :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rks-48092.html

Les compagnies de crypto-arnaques de jeux vidéos à base de blockchain, NFT et autres merdouilles ont levé 1.9 milliards de dollars pendant les 9 premiers mois de 2021 :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/18/q...t-nine-months/

Le jeu d'exploration en soucoupe volante *Exo One* est sorti. Une prologue jouable est toujours disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...one-is-out-now

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._One_Prologue/




Le jeu d'aventures *Path of Kami: Prologue* est en développement pour une sortie un jour prochain sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pat...-monde-humains

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Kami_Prologue/




Le RPG *StarCrawlers Chimera* est sorti il y a deux jours sur Steam en accès anticipé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sta...est-disponible




Le jeu de gestion d'usine de portes-manteaux *Tavern Master* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tav...erne-medievale




Du gameplay pour *Bleak Faith: Forsaken*, qui doit sortir avant la fin de l'année, donc de quoi s'occuper en attendant Février :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...aith-forsaken/

----------


## Ruvon

Trailer de l'édition Ultimate du roguelite *Guild of Dungeoneering*. Upgrade gratuit pour ceux qui possèdent déjà le jeu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...imate_Edition/






Après une sortie pas reluisante, *King of Seas* sort l'update *Monsters*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../King_of_Seas/






*HUMANKIND* a maintenant une démo de 100 tours disponible.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1124300/HUMANKIND/






D'après A Better ABK, déjà 1000 signatures d'employés d'*Activion Blizzard* qui demandent le départ de Kotick.







Sortie demain / aujourd'hui (le 19/11 quoi) de *Pronty: Fishy Adventure*, un metroidvania aquatique.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...shy_Adventure/






Sortie d'Early Access pour *Exodus Borealis*, " City Builder and Tower Defense game".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...odus_Borealis/

----------


## KOUB

*MultiVersus*, le brawler "surprise" de Warner Bros Games, sortira en 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch (je me demande bien pourquoi dites-donc) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/warn...box-one-and-pc




*Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town* passera en version 1.1.0 le 29 Novembre avec ajouts de divers machins mais surtout d'une série de "quêtes spirituelles" :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/stor...-spirit-quests

Le FPS-Roguelike *Gunfire Reborn* est sorti d'accès anticipé sur Steam et a atteint les 2 millions d'exemplaires vendus. Une sortie sur consoles non spécifiées est prévue pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/gunf...nsoles-in-2022




Du gameplay pour le jeu d'horreur *Bramble: The Mountain King*, qui doit sortir sur consoles et PC en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/bram...meplay-trailer




La date de sortie de *Sifu* est avancée de deux semaines au 8 Février 2022 au lieu du 22 Février (parait qu'il y a quelques jeux qui sortent le même jour) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/sifu...rview-trailers

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie en Early Access de *Myth of Empires* (Open World Craft Survival etc...).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...th_of_Empires/






Vidéo sur le concept de *Pay to Win* de Josh Strife Hayes.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu VR de sport du FUTUUUUUUR *Ultimechs* a été annoncé pour 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/demeo-devel...ement-trailer/




Le marché des cartes de joueurs *FIFA 22 Ultimate Team* s'est complétement pété la gueule. Alors en gros, vous pouvez gagner ou acheter des points FIFA avec de l'argent et les échanger contre des lootboxes contenant des cartes de joueurs que vous pouvez intégrer à votre équipe FUT. Mais vous pouvez obtenir le même joueur en double ou un joueur pas intéressant (cas le plus probable). À ce moment-là, vous vendez la carte sur le marché secondaire intégré de FIFA 22 contre des pièces, monnaie qui n'est utile que sur ce marché. Or, l'édition ultime de FIFA 22 vous offre 4600 points FIFA ... Et plein de pigeons l'ont acheté ... Et ont dépensé les points pour des lootboxes ... Et ont obtenu des cartes ... qu'ils ont mis sur le marché secondaire ... Plus d'offre que de demande et le marché s'est cassé la gueule :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-mar...-free-to-play/

Roadmap pour *Age Of Empires 4* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ag.../1100-6498145/



*Captain U* est un jeu de plateformes qui sortira en Décembre ... sur Wii U :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/a-.../1100-6498168/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un succès XBox), il se pourrait bien que *Halo Infinite* récupère bientôt un mode Élimination :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ha.../1100-6498169/

Course de relais et split-screen sont les les principales améliorations de la dernière mise à jour de *Mario Kart Live*, le Mario Kart à jouer dans votre appartement, grand de préférence donc ailleurs que dans une grande ville :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-relay-racing/




L'attribution des 3 jeux "non-sortis" vendus en cartouche à Howard Scott Warshaw était une erreur selon *Atari*. Rien à voir avec un besoin désespéré de vendre ces trucs à 50$ pièce, histoire de renflouer des caisses bien vides donc :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...dary-designer/

Une monnaie achetable uniquement contre du vrai argent sera disponible dans *WWE 2K22*, qui doit sortir en Mars. Mais promis, aucun avantage Pay-To-Win ... :

https://www.gamesradar.com/wwe-2k22-...y-in-one-mode/

Parlent du jeu de lutte, vlà une bande-annonce :

https://www.actugaming.net/wwe-2k22-...-video-457500/




Jusqu'au 20 Décembre, la solution d'une énigme vous indiquera un endroit où planter un arbre dans *Ghost Recon Breakpoint*. Si vous trouvez la réponse, un vrai arbre sera planté dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://www.ubisoft.com/en-gb/game/g...t/plant-a-tree

https://www.gamesradar.com/ghost-rec...plant-one-irl/

Nagi (non, pas celui-là), a développé un clone de *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* car il ne pouvait mettre la main sur une Switch ... En attendant la lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Nintendo :

https://www.gamesradar.com/meet-the-...-get-a-switch/





Le battle-pass d *Halo Infinite* est moins pénible à grinder depuis aujourd'hui :

https://kotaku.com/halo-infinite-imp...-bo-1848081712

Une série de championnats officiels, supporté par Nintendo de *Smash Bros.* aura lieu en 2022. Oui, supporté par Nintendo. Pour de vrai :

https://kotaku.com/in-a-twist-ninten...ros-1848084513





Le DLC Norse Lands pour *Kingdom Two Crowns* est disponible depuis Lundi :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/ki...st-disponible/




BTS dans *Among Us* :

https://gamerant.com/k-pop-group-bts...rate-among-us/





*Playtonic Games* (Yooka-Laylee), grâce à un investissement de Tencent, prévoit de créer 3 nouvelles équipes de développement :

https://gamerant.com/yooka-laylee-pl...nsion-tencent/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu'une annonce concernant *The Legend of Zelda* ait lieu aux Game Awards :

https://gamerant.com/zelda-announcem...e-awards-2021/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour la première mise à jour qui rajoutera du contenu dans *New World*, et qui s’appellera Into The Void. On apprend aussi que le système de chance pour les professions de récolte était tout pété :

https://www.actugaming.net/new-world...e-void-457488/
https://www.pcgamer.com/new-worlds-f...-minor-tweaks/
https://www.millenium.org/news/384181.html




Le DLC post-apo pour *Cooking Simulator* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/cooking-s...h-shelter-dlc/




*Warhammer Age of Sigmar: Tempestfall*, le jeu de combat en VR, est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam, Oculus et Viveport, à des prix différents selon la plateforme :

https://nofrag.com/sortie-de-warhamm...vec-des-epees/




Amélioration de l'IA dans la dernière mise à jour de *Deathloop* :

https://nofrag.com/une-seconde-mise-...our-deathloop/

Le DLC communautaire Western Sahara pour *Arma 3* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/western-sahara-le...st-disponible/




Le MMO *Star Wars The Old Republic* a 10 ans. Et l'extension Legacy of the Sith sortira le 14 Décembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/star-wars...h-date-457110/
https://www.millenium.org/news/384191.html




Ça tease la première mise à jour, prévue pour début 2022 pour l'extension Endwalker de *Final Fantasy XIV*, qui sort le 3 Décembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384187.html

*Ubisoft* ouvrira un "centre immersif" (comprendre un parc d'attractions) en 2025 à Béziers :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050844673.html

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Total War: Warhammer 3*, centrée sur notre ami à tous, Nurgle. Sortie toujours prévue pour le 17 Février :

https://www.pcgamer.com/best-chaos-g...r-warhammer-3/




Bon ... Ben ... Des parfums Sonic, Yakuza et Shenmue :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sonic-the-he...er-apparently/

Vous prendrez bien 100 tours de démos pour *Humankind* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/humankind-ge...100-turn-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1124300/HUMANKIND/




Des gants à retour haptique pour votre Metaverse en VR ? Ou un jeu hein, on vous jugera pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/metas-haptic...the-metaverse/

700 employés d'*Activision Blizzard* ont signé une pétition demandant la démission de Bobby Kotick :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...t-koticks-exit

Phil Spencer, le patron de *XBox*, est "troublé" par les révélations concernant Bobby et réfléchit à la relation de son entreprise avec Activision-Blizzard. Le patron de *PlayStation*, Jim Ryan, fait aussi part de son mécontentement et demande des explications. En prenant en compte les ventes en berne du Kalof Annuel ... Il ne se passera très probablement rien :

https://www.ign.com/articles/xbox-ph...eeply-troubled
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050844669.html

Le RPG *Undungeon* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et XBox One :

https://www.ign.com/videos/undungeon-launch-trailer




Une comparaison entre les 3 dernières semaines qui se sont écoulées ... Pour *Riot* et pour *Blizzard* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-worst-we...week-for-riot/

Une série animée *Earthworm Jim* est en développement. C'est sûr que c'est pas le jeu sur l'Amico qui va faire revivre la franchise :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6498172/

Quelqu'un avait beaucoup de temps à perdre et a mis à disposition en Torrent tous les NFT associés à l'Ethereum et au Solana :

https://kotaku.com/someone-right-cli...cen-1848084379

----------


## pipoop

J'ai envie d'acheter le parfum yakuza...pour sentir le mâle alpha

----------


## Ruvon

Un indice (sa présence dans la vidéo de promotion du XBox Cloud Gaming pour consoles) laisseraient penser que *Cyberpunk 2077* pourrait être proposé dans le *Game Pass*. C'est pas déconnant comme déduction (puisque le service cloud nécessitera un abonnement au Game Pass), mais si ça doit arriver, va savoir quand.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-the-service/

----------


## Ruvon

Chez *Sony*, on passe à l'action contre Activision Blizzard. *Call of Duty: Vanguard* n'apparait plus sur la page d'accueil du PS Store.

Oui, on y va doucement quand même hein. On peut toujours acheter le jeu. Restons calmes.





https://www.thegamer.com/call-duty-v...eatured-store/

----------


## Mikch

Mouarf. Taper sur CD Projekt (qui ne l'avait pas volé hein) était bien plus facile (ils avaient pas de deal marketing, le gros des ventes était sur PC etc...), là on parle d'un deal de plusieurs dizaines de millions de $$$, du coup on prend beaucoup plus de pincettes. Pareil pour Rockstar et sa trilogie pétée d'ailleurs, même si les causes n'ont évidemment rien à voir.

----------


## pipoop

Donc comparer se qui est pas comparable ?

----------


## Silver

Ouep, CP2077 c'était un jeu tellement buggé sur consoles qu'il valait mieux le retirer. En fait, il n'aurait même pas dû sortir en premier lieu quand on connaît le processus de certification des jeux sur consoles.

Ne plus mettre de projecteur sur le dernier jeu Activision, c'est un acte politique... Enfin ça c'est si ce n'est pas simplement le fait qu'il y a un roulement dans les jeux en première page et que c'était prévu que le jeu ne devait être affiché que quelques jours.  ::trollface::

----------


## Gero

> Mouarf. Taper sur CD Projekt (qui ne l'avait pas volé hein) était bien plus facile (ils avaient pas de deal marketing, le gros des ventes était sur PC etc...), là on parle d'un deal de plusieurs dizaines de millions de $$$, du coup on prend beaucoup plus de pincettes. Pareil pour Rockstar et sa trilogie pétée d'ailleurs, même si les causes n'ont évidemment rien à voir.


On peut toujours acheter la trilogy GTA sur PS en plus non ?

----------


## Kody

*Rockstar revient sur sa décision et remet en ligne l'ancienne version des jeux de la Trilogy*

----------


## Ruvon

> *Rockstar revient sur sa décision et remet en ligne l'ancienne version des jeux de la Trilogy*


Merci  :;): 

https://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...the-trilogy-th




> Firstly, we want to sincerely apologize to everyone who has encountered issues playing these games.


L'aveu d'échec.




> While one of the goals of the Definitive Editions was to allow players to enjoy these games on modern platforms for many years to come, *we also understand that some of you would still like to have the previous classic versions available for purchase*.


Alors, pas sûr que ce soit ce que demandaient les joueurs en fait.




> We will be adding the classic PC versions of Grand Theft Auto III, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City, and Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas back to the Rockstar Store shortly as a bundle. *Additionally, everyone who has purchased Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition for PC from the Rockstar Store through June 30, 2022, will receive these classic versions in their Rockstar Games Launcher library at no additional cost*. We will update everyone as soon as these are back in the Rockstar Store.


C'est... déjà ça ? Bon, pas sûr que qui que ce soit les rachète de toute façon, surtout qu'ils ne sont revenus que sur le launcher Rockstar. Si quelqu'un les voulait avant le Remaster de la Trilogie, il les aurait déjà achetés.




> In the meantime, it pains us to mention that we are hearing reports of members of the development teams being harassed on social media. We would kindly ask our community to please maintain a respectful and civil discourse around this release as we work through these issues.


Toujours autant de débiles. Qu'on se moque de la qualité, qu'on trouve que c'est une belle arnaque de fournir ça pour 60€, c'est une chose, mais là c'est complètement con.

----------


## Nono

> Après Sony, c'est XBox qui donne son avis sur l'affaire Kotick et qui reconsidère ses futurs partenariats avec Actibli.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...?sref=P6Q0mxvj


Ca me fait rigoler, parce qu'ils sont "choqués par les récents évènements à Activision", mais en admettant qu'ils n'étaient pas au courant, je suis sûr qu'ils ont des trucs en interne pas beaucoup plus reluisants.
C'est juste qu'ils ont le beau rôle, et que c'est pas leur tour en ce moment...

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca me fait rigoler, parce qu'ils sont "choqués par les récents évènements à Activision", mais en admettant qu'ils n'étaient pas au courant, je suis sûr qu'ils ont des trucs en interne pas beaucoup plus reluisants.
> C'est juste qu'ils ont le beau rôle, et que c'est pas leur tour en ce moment...


C'est de la pure spéculation ça. Si tu as raison, quand ça sortira ça leur retombera tellement fort sur la gueule. Mais pour l'instant, insinuer que c'est pareil partout... bof.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Grosse mise à jour aujourd'hui sur *Flight Simulator*, qui passe en GOTY et rajoute en plus un mode multijoueur avec l'extension Reno Air Races. L'extension Top Gun: Maverick doit arriver au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...te-are-out-now









Nike fait de la pub dans *Roblox* avec une "mini expérience" :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/nik...-rama-nikeland




*Next Space Rebels*, le jeu préféré d'Ackboo en attendant Kerbal Space Program 2, est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nex...ialisee-fusees




Le jeu d'adresse *That Flipping Mountain* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fli...adresse-bouton

----------


## Nono

> C'est de la pure spéculation ça. Si tu as raison, quand ça sortira ça leur retombera tellement fort sur la gueule. Mais pour l'instant, insinuer que c'est pareil partout... bof.


Bon OK, ça se base sur rien. Mais je trouve ça tellement opportuniste de tirer sur l'ambulance à coup de communiqué de presse assassin l'air de rien... J'espère en effet qu'ils sont irréprochables de leur côté.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le jeu d'adresse *That Flipping Mountain* est disponible sur Steam


Wô ça a l'air trop bien, on dirait Just Ski mais en plus foufou  ::O: 
Typiquement le genre de jeu pour jouer tranquillement à une main sans se prendre la tête... puis d'enfoncer sa souris très fort dans son écran 5mn après.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais je trouve ça tellement opportuniste de tirer sur l'ambulance à coup de communiqué de presse assassin l'air de rien...


C'est pas un communiqué de presse public. C'est un email interne qui a été montré à Bloomberg. C'était pareil pour Sony.




> In an email to staff seen by Bloomberg News, Phil Spencer said he and the gaming leadership team are “disturbed and deeply troubled by the horrific events and actions” at Activision Blizzard Inc. He referred to the Wall Street Journal story earlier this week that said Chief Executive Officer Bobby Kotick knew of sexual harassment at the company for years and that he mistreated women.





> On Wednesday, Sony Group Corp.’s PlayStation Chief Jim Ryan sent a similar note to staff, writing that he and his leadership were “disheartened and frankly stunned to read” that Activision “has not done enough to address a deep-seated culture of discrimination and harassment.”
> 
> But Spencer went a step further in saying he would take action.

----------


## KOUB

La simulation de contrôleur de fausse-monnaie *Crypto Is Dead* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cry...ise-economique




Où on parle de la difficulté de simuler un cheval :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...deo-game-horse

12 minutes de gameplay pour le mod VR de *Resident Evil 2 Remake* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...tion-controls/




Les joueurs n'aiment pas beaucoup *Battlefield 2042* sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/battl...iews-on-steam/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream* qui sort le 25 Février sur PS4, Switch et PC dans le monde entier, la veille au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/atel...muller-trailer




Un championnat mondial de *Monster Rancher 1 & 2 DX*, qui doit sortir sur Switch, PC et iOS le 9 Décembre, a été annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/mons...ment-announced




La compilation de jeux de la boule jaune qui gobe des trucs, *Pac-Man Museum+* a été annoncée sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/pac-...-switch-and-pc

----------


## Ruvon

> Un indice (sa présence dans la vidéo de promotion du XBox Cloud Gaming pour consoles) laisserait penser que *Cyberpunk 2077* pourrait être proposé dans le *Game Pass*. C'est pas déconnant comme déduction (puisque le service cloud nécessitera un abonnement au Game Pass), mais si ça doit arriver, va savoir quand.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-the-service/


Bon ben comme ça c'est clair : c'est pas prévu. Pour l'instant.







*Metal: Hellsinger* repoussé à 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...al_Hellsinger/







Un documentaire pour les 30 ans des *Lemmings* sera diffusé le 2 décembre en avant première au cinéma à Dundee en Ecosse, lieu où on trouve tout plein de lemmings.






La sortie de *Thymesia* a été repoussée à 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1343240/Thymesia/

----------


## KOUB

L'action RPG *Thymesia* est retardé à 2022, mais rajoute les consoles de nouvelle génération à sa sortie sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/thym...elayed-to-2022




Le jeu d'action-aventure *Metal: Hellsinger*. lui aussi décalé à 2022, annule ses versions PS4 et XBox One :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/meta...sions-canceled

La mise à jour Into The Void pour *New World*, dont la chute du nombre de joueurs se poursuit, semble décevoir pas mal les joueurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-patch-frustration/

Le patch de la semaine prochaine de *Skyrim Anniversary Edition* devrait régler un bug qui existe sur la version précédente depuis plus de deux ans (celui des 0kb d'espace de stockage à libérer) :

https://www.thegamer.com/skyrim-anni...tch-next-week/

Suite aux légères plaintes des joueurs, les prochaines mises à jour de *Diablo 2: Resurrected* rajouteront une barre d'actions, une "réalité de test", et surtout un mode offline ... pour les joueurs consoles :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6498211/

De fieffés dataminers ont trouvé des bribes d'histoires du patch 9.2 de *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/da.../1100-6498218/

Le roguelike *Swordcery* a commencé sa campagne kickstarter. Une démo jouable - prologue est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/swordcery...-magic-swords/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cery_Prologue/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...like/community




Un record de speedrun de *Titanfall 2* est tombé grâce à l'utilisation de grenades :

https://www.gamesradar.com/titanfall...-world-record/




*Hideki Kamiya* parle de son expérience sur l'action-RPG annulé *Scalebound* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/scaleboun...-light-of-day/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-cancellation/




Le FPS multijoueur *Nerf Legends* est sorti sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/nerf-lege...pons-and-more/

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour l'action-RPG *Nobody Saves the World*, par Drinkbox (Guacamelee), qui sort début 2022 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/du...de-guacamelee/




Les tricheurs sont évidemment déjà dans le multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-cheater-problem/





*Doom* sur ... Un adaptateur USB Bluetooth :

https://gamerant.com/original-doom-p...h-usb-adapter/




L'adaptation du jeu de cartes *Yu-Gi-Oh! Rush Duel : Dawn of the Battle Royale!!* sortira le 7 Décembre sur Switch en Europe :

https://www.actugaming.net/yu-gi-oh-...sortie-457508/




La sortie de *Astérix et Obélix : Baffez-les Tous !* sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC est décalée d'une semaine au 2 Décembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/asterix-e...decale-457551/

Le jeu d'action *Ninja Issen* commence sa campagne kickstarter pour une sortie sur Switch et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/action-game-n...available-now/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...me/description

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1714550/Ninja_Issen/




Le jeu avec des méchas *Super Robot Wars 30* reçoit son premier DLC de nouveaux personnages :

https://noisypixel.net/super-robot-w...k-sakura-wars/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que *Rust* prévoit de connecter ses serveurs via des voyages en bateaux :

https://nofrag.com/rust-va-connecter...nter-serveurs/

Où ça parle de l'IA des ennemis de *Dying Light 2* :

https://nofrag.com/dying-light-2-lac...-informations/

Un projet de nouveau *Yooka-Laylee* a été annoncé :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...tencent-392132

10 millions de joueurs pour *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050844693.html

La campagne de *Halo Infinite* n'aura pas de mode coop avant Mai 2022. Au plus tôt :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...-the-earliest/

Voici les configurations minimale et recommandée (32 Go de RAM quand même) pour le jeu de survie *Icarus*, qui sort le 4 Décembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dean-halls-s...g-32gb-of-ram/

Rockstar s'excuse pour l'état insultant de *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – Definitive Edition* et remet en vente Grand Theft Auto 3, Vice City, and San Andreas sous forme de bundle, l'offrant gratuitement pour ceux ayant acheté le bousin remasterisé. Rockstar promet aussi des mises à jour pour corriger les "problèmes techniques" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rockstar-apo...ailable-again/

Le DLC Make It Count pour le simulateur de gangster des années 20 *Empire Of Sin* est sorti hier :

https://www.ign.com/videos/empire-of...elease-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de survie multijoueur *Myth of Empires* est sorti en accès anticipé hier :

https://www.ign.com/articles/myth-of...s-announcement




Où on parle d'*Hideo Kojima*, sa vie, son œuvre :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...eo-game-auteur

Où on parle de *Bobby Kotick*, sa vie, son œuvre, mais en termes moins élogieux que l'article précédent :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...izzards-crisis

La pétition des employés d'*Activision-Blizzard* atteint 1500 signatures :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...-bobby-kotick/

Rappel : Il n'y a pas de gentils dans l'univers de *Warhammer 40.000* ... Et les néo-nazis ne sont pas les bienvenus dans les tournois de figurines :

https://kotaku.com/resurgence-of-fac...-im-1848089843
https://www.thegamer.com/games-works...mer-neo-nazis/

Changeons pas trop de sujet : Le jeu en ligne est un canal de recrutement privilégié pour l'extrême droite radicalisée ... Oui, les nazillons :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...aming-channels

----------


## Da-Soth

> Rappel : Il n'y a pas de gentils dans l'univers de *Warhammer 40.000* ... Et les néo-nazis ne sont pas les bienvenus dans les tournois de figurines :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/resurgence-of-fac...-im-1848089843
> https://www.thegamer.com/games-works...mer-neo-nazis/


https://www.warhammer-community.com/...hammer-is-not/

C'est encore mieux quand ça vient directement de chez eux. C'est bien qu'ils le fassent. Une partie de leur communauté est toxique et sont très premier degré.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Ouep, CP2077 c'était un jeu tellement buggé sur consoles qu'il valait mieux le retirer. En fait, il n'aurait même pas dû sortir en premier lieu quand on connaît le processus de certification des jeux sur consoles.


Ouep, c'était bien de le retirer. Puis : 




> lIMPORTANT : les utilisateurs ont toujours des problèmes de performances avec ce jeu.  Nous vous déconseillons d'acheter ce jeu pour y jouer sur un système  PS4. Pour une expérience optimale de Cyberpunk 2077, nous vous  conseillons de jouer sur PS4 Pro et PS5.


J'adore ce bout de texte. "Ne l'achetez pas. On vous le vend quand même, mais ne l'achetez pas".

----------


## Herman Speed

> https://www.warhammer-community.com/...hammer-is-not/
> 
> C'est encore mieux quand ça vient directement de chez eux. C'est bien qu'ils le fassent. Une partie de leur communauté est toxique et sont très premier degré.


Faut comprendre le fasciste espagnol qui joue à Warhammer 40000, il s'identifie à servir son empereur dieu Francisco Franco. 

l'Ancien site :  



Le niveau de dinguerie pour ramener ça à un jeu de figurines est fort.  :tired: 

Dans leur tête Warhammer 40000, c'est l'Espagne Fasciste et ses reliques qui ont conquis l'Imperium.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*ForeVR Darts* est un jeu de fléchettes en VR parce que ... heu ... le metaverse :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/19/f...ty-darts-game/




Le jeu de réflexion en coop *Zorya: The Celestial Sisters* sortira sur PC et Switch le 8 Février :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/co-o...ebruary-8-2022




Le jeu d'aventures *Wytchwood* sortira le 9 Décembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/wytc...-switch-and-pc




Une bande-annonce pour *Final Fantasy IX: Memoria Project*, un projet de fan pour voir ce que donnerait FF9 avec des graphismes actuels :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/fina...odern-graphics




La bêta ouverte du jeu de bagarre *King Of Fighters XV* commence ce soir, plus ou moins, en fonction de l'endroit où votre VPN habite :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...arting-tonight

Des gens teasent un nouveau jeu *Terminator* .. Vu la production précédente, je sais pas si c'est bien la peine :

https://gamerant.com/new-terminator-...roject-teased/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, EA a refusé à DICE de développer *Battlefront 3* à cause du cout de la licence Star Wars :

https://nofrag.com/rumeur-battlefron...ectronic-arts/

La 1ère saison du *Kalof annuel de cette année* et de *Warzone* commencera le 8 Décembre :

https://nofrag.com/la-saison-1-de-ca...le-8-decembre/

Le déploiement de la carte Pacific pour *Kalof Warzone* est repoussée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...ap-is-delayed/

Girls Who Code annule son partenariat avec *Activision-Blizzard* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/girls-who-co...ny-leadership/

Où on apprend qu'*Activision-Blizzard* a mis plusieurs années à virer quelqu'un signant ses mails de façon bien particulière :

https://kotaku.com/report-activision...gne-1848094825

Les membres du conseil d'administration sont tous des potesà Bobby, donc à moins d'attaquer leurs stocks-options, il est là pour longtemps :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsl...tick-s-friends

Où on parle de l'état actuel de *Blizzard*, sans Activision :

https://www.destructoid.com/blizzard-is-at-an-impasse/

La poursuite de Wolfire Games contre *Valve* pour abus de position dominante a été rejetée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/judge-dismis...against-valve/

*ConstitutionDAO* a bien fait une offre pour acheter un exemplaire de la constitution américaine mais n'a pas gagné. Faut rendre l'argent maintenant :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-fueled-pl...-wi-1848089201

C'est le CEO de *Citadel*, ceux qui voulaient que GameStop se plante lors des histoires de GameStonk, qui a acheté cet exemplaire de la constitution pour 43 millions de dollars :

https://kotaku.com/gamestop-meme-sto...uti-1848093896

----------


## Kriegor

> J'adore ce bout de texte. "Ne l'achetez pas. On vous le vend quand même, mais ne l'achetez pas".


Les gens sont libres. Je suis en B2B, je vais directement chez les clients pour leur expliquer comment ça marche et les conseiller. Et des fois, je leur dis, "là, par rapport à votre application, je vous déconseille ce produit". Malgré ça, il arrive que la commande tombe.

Si un joueur estime que malgré tous ses défauts, il veut quand même la version PS4 de Cyberpunk, on va pas lui refuser. L'important, c'est qu'il soit averti (et pas trompé comme au début).

----------


## Ruvon

Offre d'emploi chez Arkane Lyon pour un Lead Level Designer.

C'est pas mal de spéculations, mais c'est pas non plus déconnant comme conclusion :





https://jobs.zenimax.com/requisitions/view/2322

Sur le site d'Arkane Lyon, il n'y a qu'une offre pour un Technical Level Designer par contre.

https://www.arkane-studios.com/fr/lyon#careers

----------


## Ckao

> Un documentaire pour les 30 ans des *Lemmings* sera diffusé le 2 décembre en avant première au cinéma à Dundee en Ecosse, lieu où on trouve tout plein de lemmings.
> 
> https://youtu.be/R5IqRNh4yus


Lemmings  ::wub:: 

Je crois que le tout premier Joystick que je me suis acheté avait un dessin de ce jeu en couverture, sacré carton à l'époque. 30 ans déjà, j'y jouais sur 1040 STe.

----------


## pierrecastor

Et sans Lemmings, pas de GTA trologie remastered definitive édition.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Lemmings 
> 
> Je crois que le tout premier Joystick que je me suis acheté avait un dessin de ce jeu en couverture, sacré carton à l'époque. 30 ans déjà, j'y jouais sur 1040 STe.


Je crois que j'ai toujours quelque part à la cave le CD de joystick dans lequel était offert le jeu. :nostalgie:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Des gens teasent un nouveau jeu *Terminator* .. Vu la production précédente, je sais pas si c'est bien la peine :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/new-terminator-...roject-teased/


La production précédent a été faite par une petite équipe avec un petit budget et reste l'un des jeux à licence les mieux accueilli par les fans.
Je pense au contraire qu'ils font bien de relancer la machine.

----------


## Ckao

> Je crois que j'ai toujours quelque part à la cave le CD de joystick dans lequel était offert le jeu. :nostalgie:




 ::wub::

----------


## Aza

25 francs tous les mois  ::O:  

Aujourd'hui cpc c'est 7,9e tous les 15 jours  ::'(:

----------


## Baalim

> 25 francs tous les mois  
> 
> Aujourd'hui cpc c'est 7,9e tous les 15 jours


C'était la magie des 150 pages de pub sur 300  ::trollface::

----------


## Ckao

Bah oui mais tu faisais comment pour commander tes jeux sans les pubs, hein? Fallait bien un bon de commande à mettre dans l'enveloppe!

----------


## poneyroux

> 25 francs tous les mois  
> 
> Aujourd'hui cpc c'est 7,9e tous les 15 jours


Smic horaire brut en février 1991 : 31.95 Francs. Donc un Joystick, ça nous fait 78% d'une heure de SMIC brut.
Smic horaire brut en novembre 2021 : 10.48€. Donc un CPC, ça nous fait 75% d'une heure de SMIC brut.

CPC est donc moins cher au magasine.

----------


## Frypolar

> Où on apprend qu'*Activision-Blizzard* a mis plusieurs années à virer quelqu'un signant ses mails de façon bien particulière :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/report-activision...gne-1848094825


La signature :



> that culture included an employee signing all of his work emails as “1-800-ALLCOCK.”


Quand même.

----------


## pipoop

Mais est ce que c'était son vrai numéro au final?

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Smic horaire brut en février 1991 : 31.95 Francs. Donc un Joystick, ça nous fait 78% d'une heure de SMIC brut.
> Smic horaire brut en novembre 2021 : 10.48€. Donc un CPC, ça nous fait 75% d'une heure de SMIC brut.
> 
> CPC est donc moins cher au magasine.


J'ai vérifié sur le site de l'insee,25 francs de 1991 feraient 5,73 euros aujourd'hui.
"Compte tenu de l'érosion monétaire due à l'inflation, le pouvoir d'achat de 25,00 Francs en 1991 est donc le même que celui de 5,73 Euros en 2020."Après c'est vrai que sur un bi mensuel ça fait cher, mais je viens de vérifier et cpc maintenant c'est bien un mensuel tout cours.

----------


## Aza

> Smic horaire brut en février 1991 : 31.95 Francs. Donc un Joystick, ça nous fait 78% d'une heure de SMIC brut.
> Smic horaire brut en novembre 2021 : 10.48€. Donc un CPC, ça nous fait 75% d'une heure de SMIC brut.
> 
> CPC est donc moins cher au magasine.


peut-être, mais c'est plus un bi mensuel ? Ils sont repassé au mensuel ? Si oui, au temps pour moi ^^

----------


## Bruit Bleu

> Aujourd'hui cpc c'est 7,9e tous les 15 jours


Canard PC est un mensuel et fait 6,90 €.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Aza

> Canard PC est un mensuel et fait 6,90 €.


Ok, ils étaient passé à bi-mensuel à un moment, je ne savais pas qu'ils étaient revenus au mensuel.

----------


## CybPanpan

> Ok, ils étaient passé à bi-mensuel à un moment, je ne savais pas qu'ils étaient revenus au mensuel.


Depuis juillet 2018 !  :X1:

----------


## Higgins

Police! Y'en a un qui lit pas le canard!
Ton compte est bon mon gaillard.

----------


## Baalim

> Bah oui mais tu faisais comment pour commander tes jeux sans les pubs, hein? Fallait bien un bon de commande à mettre dans l'enveloppe!


J'habitais pas de la caverne aux mille truands, savoir la place de la République   ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

> Canard PC est un mensuel et fait 6,90 €.


Et il était à 4.90€ en bi-mensuel en plus non ?

----------


## CybPanpan

> Et il était à 4.90€ en bi-mensuel en plus non ?


Bi-mensuel à 4,90€ jusqu'en janvier 2018, puis à 5,40€ jusqu'en juin 2018, puis mensuel à 6,50€... Aujourd'hui c'est 7,90€ par mois. C'est vérifiable dans la boutique Canard PC : https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/categories/4
Pour rappel, nous sommes en 2021 et il est l'heure de prendre votre pilule.  :Fouras:

----------


## Getz

Tellement vérifiable que tu as pris le prix du hors série jeu de plateau et non du mensuel qui est bien à 6,90€  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Faut comprendre le fasciste espagnol qui joue à Warhammer 40000, il s'identifie à servir son empereur dieu Francisco Franco. 
> 
> l'Ancien site :  
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...3%ADdos%29.jpg
> 
> Le niveau de dinguerie pour ramener ça à un jeu de figurines est fort. 
> 
> Dans leur tête Warhammer 40000, c'est l'Espagne Fasciste et ses reliques qui ont conquis l'Imperium. 
> ...


Du coup les memes pleuvent.

----------


## CybPanpan

> Tellement vérifiable que tu as pris le prix du hors série jeu de plateau et non du mensuel qui est bien à 6,90€


Faute de frappe faute de pilule.  :Fouras:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

12 minutes de gameplay de *Babylon’s Fall*, le prochain Platinum Games, actuellement en bêta fermée :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...l-closed-beta/




Promis-juré ! La sortie de *Dying Light 2* ne sera pas reportée une nouvelle fois :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...y-zero-chance/

*Kirby And The Forgotten Land* a été classifié aux USA, la sortie est proche :

https://www.thegamer.com/kirby-forgo...d-esrb-rating/

L'alliance stratégique entre *Sega* et *Microsoft* n'implique pas d'exclusivités, selon Sega :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ox-exclusives/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (le CV d'une employée), *WB Games Montreal* travaille sur un projet encore non révélé en plus de Gotham Knights :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...econd-project/

L'organisation esportive *Cloud9* annonce une collaboration avec les Schtroumpfs :

https://gamerant.com/cloud9-announce...th-the-smurfs/





*Hive Defender* est un jeu de stratégie dont la sortie est prévue pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/in-hive-defe...warm-for-once/







Le jeu pour rêveurs *Star Citizen* atteint les 400 millions de dollars de budget. Promis, un bout du budget est toujours consacré au développement de Squadron 42, même s'il n'y a toujours aucune preuve qu'il existe :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...0m-raised-mark

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, si *DICE* ne travaille pas sur Star Wars Battlefront 3, il travaille bien sur deux autres jeux Star Wars Solo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dice-...n-development/



Le premier patch de *GTA Trilogy - Definitive Edition* règle quelques problèmes, dont la pluie :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-trilogy...e-1-0-2-notes/

*Cyberpunk 2077* ne sera pas bientôt sur le XBox Game Pass selon CD Project Red, bien placé pour le savoir :

https://gamerant.com/cyberpunk-2077-...me-pass-rumor/

Soldes à 67% et grosse mise à jour de contenu et *Outriders* passe de pics à moins de 600 joueurs simultanés à un pic à 9.961 joueurs aujourd'hui :

https://gamerant.com/outriders-new-h...r-count-steam/

https://steamcharts.com/app/680420#1m

Le vendeur de logiciels de triche Golden Gun a été fermé grâce à des lettres polies mais fermes de leurs avocats aux administrateurs du site, qui ont dit découvrir à cette occasion que ce qu'ils faisaient était illégal :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-chea...by-activision/

Un exploit sur *Halo Infinite* permet de tirer deux coups à la suite bien plus rapidement que prévu :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...twice-as-fast/

Le FPS en VR avec des zombies *Requisition* doit sortir en accès anticipé en Février 2022 sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/un-trailer-pour-r...s-et-du-craft/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *Beyond Sunset*, qui doit maintenant sortir à l'été 2023 sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/beyond-sunset-une...rpg-cyberpunk/

----------


## Erkin_

Le jeu de baston de Riot :

----------


## Zerger

Assist + combo à rallonge... J'espère que ca donnera pas un truc à la DBFZ, où quand l'adversaire brise ta garde, tu peux poser ta manette pendant 40 secondes le temps qu'il déroule son combo

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Hmm pareil, j'étais modérément Hypé parce que Riot sont pas des manches pour adapter des formules à leur sauce (Valorant et LoR ont l'air plutôt cools), mais les combos d'une 1m30 c'est un truc que je peux pas voir et ça va de pair avec les tag fighter nan ?

----------


## Kriegor

> ça va de pair avec les tag fighter nan ?


Chuis en train de réfléchir à un contre-exemple. Mais là ça vient pas.

----------


## Orhin

Après c'est peut être exagéré pour la vidéo de présentation, ça ressemble à des présentation de kit des persos qu'à des vrais combats.
M'enfin, ce que j’attends surtout de Riot c'est leur projet F : un MMO dans l'univers de Runterra.

----------


## Megiddo

La Corée du Sud, pour qui il est déjà dimanche soir, va clôturer bientôt son *G-STAR 2021*. Autant le dire carrément, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent cette année. A part Kakao Games et Gravity qui annoncent ou présentent à nouveau quelques titres essentiellement sur portables ou alors en cross platform : Dans le désordre, Nikke, Eversoul, du petit Ragnarok, Goddess Order, un nouveau trailer pour Odin Valhalla Rising, un peu de PUBG et une nouvelle licence qui ressemble à du The Division sur de petites arènes, avec des classes/skills. Je n'ai pas vu de NC Soft, pas de Pearl Abyss (ah si avec *DokeV* annoncé il y a un moment), Les gros studios semblent absents, malgré pourtant des attentes et de précédentes annonces. Bref, c'est encore la dèche cette année côté gros MMO PC.  :<_<: 


Un petit récapitulatif en vidéos (il en manquera peut-être une, le cas échéant je rajouterai) :

----------


## xlight111x

> La production précédent a été faite par une petite équipe avec un petit budget et reste l'un des jeux à licence les mieux accueilli par les fans.
> Je pense au contraire qu'ils font bien de relancer la machine.


Il me semble que le jeu est effectivement décent en plus de ça. On peut espèrer que la suite sera meilleure.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Interview de John Needham, le président de la branche esport de *Riot Games*, qui parle de l'avenir de l'objet de son nouveau boulot ... Que ce soit rentable pour les équipes, ce serait déjà pas mal :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/21/r...re-of-esports/

La dernière mise à jour de *New World* a rendu les ennemis des zones Elite et Endgame beaucoup plus intelligents ... et ça rend beaucoup plus difficile le farming de ressources et l'amélioration de l'équipement pour le endgame :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=3d8e6bc02150

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un badge sur le magasin polonais apparu et disparu subrepticement) la *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* devrait bientôt arriver sur le Game Pass :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...adge-in-poland

*Hollow Knight* dans *Dead Cells*, via l'aiguillon et son attaque pogo, à partir de demain :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-to-dead-cells





Le 10ème DLC de *American Truck Simulator* sera centré sur le Montana. Le DLC du Texas, dont le gouverneur croit que le minage de cryptomonnaies sauvera son réseau électrique, doit sortir avant :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ame...ing-to-montana

Deux doses de Demake PSX aujourd'hui, *Resident Evil 7* et *The Last Of Us* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-7-psx-demake/







Du gameplay pour le jeu d'action-combat *VARVARION*, en développement pour PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/varv...ssion-gameplay




Où ça parle de divers personnages du futur *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/stra...abilities-more

Où on parle du Massacre de Falador, ayant eu lieu le 6 Juin 2006 sur le MMORPG *RuneScape* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14884...ans-un-mmo.htm

Ça va très bien pour le battle royale Tigres et Dragons *Naraka: Bladepoint* avec 6 millions d'exemplaires vendus dans le monde :

https://www.thegamer.com/this-battle...pc-games-ever/

Un joueur qui, de son propre aveu, s'ennuyait comme un rat mort, a calculé qu'il fallait dépenser 3317.50$ (ou 331.750 crédits) pour obtenir tous les cosmétiques de *Marvel's Avengers* :

https://www.thegamer.com/avengers-all-cosmetics-price/

Originellement annoncé en 2018 pour PS4, l'action RPG *Project Awakening* de Cygames est toujours en développement et a enfin donné des nouvelles :

https://www.thegamer.com/project-awa...n-three-years/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que *Resident Evil 4 VR* reçoive gratuitement le DLC Mercenaries un jour l'année prochaine :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-leak-...dlc-next-year/

La *Wii* a 15 ans :

https://kotaku.com/the-nintendo-wii-...old-1848096650

*Battlefield 2042*, sorti avant-hier, est déjà l'un des jeux les plus mal notés de Steam :

https://kotaku.com/battlefield-2042-...mes-1848099213
https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...ewed-on-steam/



Et ... bon ... Je sais que tant que ça se vend, les éditeurs s'en foutent ... Mais quand même :

https://gamerant.com/peppa-pig-game-...y-gta-trilogy/



Spoiler Alert! 






Les plaques amovibles de la *PS5* sont maintenant brevetées :

https://gamerant.com/sony-ps5-face-plates-patent/

Le RPG - sandbox à grods voxels *Hytale* existe toujours et est toujours prévu pour sortir en 2023 :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384279.html

Le jeu d'industrialisation *Factory Town* est sorti d'accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/factory-town...-early-access/

----------


## Higgins

Que ferait-on, la nuit quand on s'emmerde, sans KOUB?

----------


## KOUB

La campagne solo de *Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*, qui devait sortir en 2003 et a été annulé, alors que le mode multijoueur était offert gratuitement, est finalement disponible sous forme de mod :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-mod-rest...er-is-out-now/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/et




Le jeu expérimental *Sketchy Fables* a été annoncé sur Steam sans encore de date de sortie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/check-out-th...nd-drawn-game/




*Apple* donne la permission de discuter de leurs salaires aux employés, rapport aux plaintes de disparité hommes/femmes :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-explicitly...-ho-1848098042

----------


## KOUB

Bobby Kotick démissionnera de son poste s'il n'arrive pas à réparer le problème de culture toxique d'Activision-Blizzard ... Culture qu'il a donc couverte pendant ses 30 années en tant que CEO. Heureusement qu'il touchera 300 millions de dollars quand il se fera démissionner par ses potes, ce serait vraiment trop dur pour lui si c'était pas le cas :

https://kotaku.com/report-activision...itt-1848100036

----------


## dridrilamenace

> La Corée du Sud, pour qui il est déjà dimanche soir, va clôturer bientôt son *G-STAR 2021*. Autant le dire carrément, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent cette année. A part Kakao Games et Gravity qui annoncent ou présentent à nouveau quelques titres essentiellement sur portables ou alors en cross platform : Dans le désordre, Nikke, Eversoul, du petit Ragnarok, Goddess Order, un nouveau trailer pour Odin Valhalla Rising, un peu de PUBG et une nouvelle licence qui ressemble à du The Division sur de petites arènes, avec des classes/skills. Je n'ai pas vu de NC Soft, pas de Pearl Abyss (ah si avec *DokeV* annoncé il y a un moment), Les gros studios semblent absents, malgré pourtant des attentes et de précédentes annonces. Bref, c'est encore la dèche cette année côté gros MMO PC.


Tu peut en dire plus sur DokeV s'il te plaît?
Ça m'intéresse  ::):

----------


## Jeliel

> La campagne solo de *Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*, qui devait sortir en 2003 et a été annulé, alors que le mode multijoueur était offert gratuitement, est finalement disponible sous forme de mod :


Si y a un remake que j'aimerai BEAUCOUP voir c'est le *Enemy Terrtory Quake Wars (ETQW)* sorti en 2007 et facile 5 ans d'avance sur la concurence de mon point de vue à l'époque. Des heures passées dessus à balancer des "Grenades !!!" sur les Stroggs.
Personne n'en a entendu parlé ?

----------


## Erkin_

Si si, voir le second post  ::wub::  https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s-pas-s%C3%BBr

----------


## Jeliel

> Si si, voir le second post  https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s-pas-s%C3%BBr


Marry me !!  ::wub:: 

Mais je parlais d'un eventuel, remake, remaster etc...

----------


## Erkin_

Ah oui, non un remake aucune info.
Je ne sais pas si c'est Activision ou Bethesda qui possède la licence de nos jours.

----------


## Kalh

> Si si, voir le second post  https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s-pas-s%C3%BBr


je ne remercie pas, car je viens de voir que Alien Isolation à 7 ans et que je n'en suis toujours pas remis...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Arc sys niveau animation, il n'y a pas mieux !




 :Bave:

----------


## runner

Star citizen dépasse les 400 millions de budget. 
https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/star-citi...er-dollar400m/

Rockstar studio du tiers monde si ça continue. ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

Ouais enfin Rockstar ils sortent des jeux eux...
Enfin surtout 1.
Mais plusieurs fois  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

Ces fieffés malandrins de dataminers ont trouvé les traces d'un mode VR pas fini dans *GTA Trilogy*. l'IA a pas dû réussir à faire quelque chose de viable automatiquement comme pour le reste (comprendre qui plante pas au démarrage) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-gta-trilogy

Ce qui devait arriver arriva, *Kojima Productions* ouvre une division films et télé à Los Angeles :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nd-tv-division

Le jeu bac-à-sable façon Petit Prince, *Deiland: Pocket Planet*, sortira sur Steam le 25 Novembre :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dei...-jeu-bac-sable




Où le lead designer et le directeur artistique parlent de leur roguelite stratégique *Inkulinati*, qui doit sortir en 2022 :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-of-inkulinati

Des fans très motivés ont ramené le mode en ligne de *MotorStorm*, sorti sur PS3 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/fans-...-back-to-life/

Bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *DNF DUEL*, qui n'a encore ni date de sortie ni plateformes d'annoncées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/dnf-...ficial-trailer




*Arkanoid: Eternal Battle* a été annoncé pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/micr...eternal-battle




Le jeu d'action-aventure *The Touryst* sortira le 10 Décembre sur Steam. Il est déjà disponible sur le store Microsoft :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/the-...on-december-10

Le monde ouvert de *Horizon Forbidden West* sera vachement bien selon son studio de développement :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...real-than-ever

*Discord* améliore son accessibilité en permettant d'uploader plusieurs images en même temps, ce qui permet d'utiliser des caractères textuels alternatifs :

https://www.thegamer.com/discord-add...latest-update/





Les jeux plus ou moins offerts de l'abonnement *Amazon Prime* de décembre seront Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, Frostpunk, Journey to the Savage Planet, Football Manager 2021, Morkredd, Spellcaster University, Youtubers Life, Stubbs the Zombie in Rebel Without a Pulse et le pack complet de Tales of Monkey Island :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...een-announced/

La série de jeu Hitman atteint les 50 millions de joueurs. *Hitman 3* présente aussi sa deuxième année de contenu, avec aussi l'ajout du Ray Tracing et d'un mode VR sur PC pour 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/hitman-3-ne...llion-players/
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...-pc-48095.html




Où on parle des jeux *Tomb Raider* de Core Design :

https://www.thegamer.com/original-to...t-killed-core/

La dernière mise à jour de *New World* fait avancer dans le temps certains serveurs, ce qui les fait partir en maintenance ... En plus de faire souffrir les joueurs qui ne peuvent payer leurs taxes dans le serveur à temps accéléré :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/so.../1100-6498264/

La scène d'ouverture de *Halo Infinite* a fuité :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-halo-...efore-release/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (ces fieffés malandrins de dataminers), il semble que finir la campagne de *Halo Infinite* n'offrira pas de morceaux d'armure dans le mode multijoueur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ck-new-armour/

Les rats peuvent maintenant plus ou moins jouer à *Doom* en VR :

https://kotaku.com/rats-sort-of-play...-vr-1848103257

Les précommandes de la console *Analogue Pocket* (celle qui promet de faire tourner vos vieilles cartouches de jeux Game Boy, Game Gear et autres), commenceront finalement à être envoyées le 13 Décembre :

https://gizmodo.com/analogue-pocket-...cem-1848101880

La mise à jour Night of the Moth sera déployée le 8 Décembre pour *Fallout 76* :

https://www.destructoid.com/fallout-...nch-info-date/




Les cartes graphiques d'*Intel* devraient être disponibles au 2ème trimestre 2022 et ça spécule sec sur les caractéristiques, les prix, et surtout la disponibilité qui, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, devrait être bien plus importante que celles des concurrents :

https://gamerant.com/intel-arc-128eu-vram-price/
https://gamerant.com/leaker-intel-ar...-than-nvidias/

*Marty O'Donnell*, le compositeur de la musique de Destiny, a posté un message où il demande à ceux ayant acheté des morceaux qu'il avait mis en vente alors qu'il n'avait pas les droits, de les détruire, conformément à l'ordre de la cour :

https://gamerant.com/destiny-bungie-...destroy-music/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Farming Simulator 22*, sorti aujourd'hui sur PC, Mac, Stadia et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/farming-s...cement-458060/
https://www.pcinvasion.com/farming-simulator-22-alpine/




Il y a évidemment déjà des tricheurs dans le *Kalof annuel de cette année* :

https://gamingintel.com/vanguard-che...ck-activision/

Quelques screenshots de l'action-RPG *Made in Abyss: Binary Star Falling into Darkness*, qui sort en 2022 sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/made-in-abyss...y-screenshots/



Il y a en fait plein de collaborations dans la mise à jour Everyone is Here ! de *Dead Cells*, déployée aujourd'hui :

https://noisypixel.net/dead-cells-up...ul-guacamelee/




Où on parle du mode solo Path Of Champions du jeu de cartes *Legends Of Runeterra* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/legends-o...-of-champions/

Pour les 20 ans du MMO *Runescape*, il est possible d'obtenir grâce à une suite de quêtes, un chapeau de fête doré jusqu'au 3 Janvier :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/runescape-party-hat/

*SURV1V3* est un jeu de survie coop en VR avec des zombies, disponible depuis Juin sur Valve Index, HTC Vive, Occulus Rift et WMR :

https://nofrag.com/surv1v3-un-left-4-dead-en-vr/




Une joueuse de 65 ans a atteint les 100 victoires sur cette saison de *Fortnite* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384298.html

La 24ème saison de *Diablo III* se finira le 5 Décembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384305.html

Des joueurs de *Final fantasy XIV* ont harcelé en jeu une vtubeuse lors de son premier stream du jeu. Ça n'a pas fait rire Square Enix qui a banni les harceleurs à tour de bras comme cela avait été le cas pour le stream d'Asmongold :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384327.html

Où on parle de l'influence de *Dungeons & Dragons* sur le jeu PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-dungeons...-of-pc-gaming/

Les USA enquêtent aussi sur l'achat d'ARM par *Nvidia*, en plus de la Grande-Bretagne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/united-state...m-acquisition/

*Phasmophobia* tease des trucs pour sa mise à jour de Noël :

https://www.pcgamer.com/phasmophobia...istmas-update/

*ConstitutionDAO*, le groupe de cryptos-cons bros qui a fait une offre pour acheter une copie de la constitution US aux enchères et a perdu, doit maintenant rembourser les participants ... Sauf que ça tombe bien, les responsables lancent une nouvelle opération du même type et aimeraient vous offrir l'immense opportunité de vous offrir de nouveaux tokens de gouvernance au lieu de vous rembourser votre argent comme promis au départ :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-bros-who-...d-l-1848104157

Le *Texas* accueille à bras ouvert les mineurs de cryptomonnaies avec sa grille électrique coupée du reste et instable. Ça va bien se passer, Ted Cruz a déjà prévu ses vacances au Mexique :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-miners-a...r-w-1848103092

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Elric of Melniboné* va avoir droit à son adaptation vidéo-ludique :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/22/m...computer-game/

La sortie du RTS *Falling Frontier* est retardée, au 2ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/sci-f...ed-until-2022/




Doug Bowser, le patron de *Nintendo Of America*, n'aime pas non plus beaucoup ce qui se passe chez *Activision-Blizzard*. Faut pas s'en faire, Atari et Intellivision n'ont encore rien dit :

https://www.destructoid.com/nintendo...-email-report/
https://gamerant.com/nintendo-speaks...sion-blizzard/

Réussir le RPG *Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire* en difficulté "The Ultimate" vallait pour les 12 premiers de figurer sur une plaque dans l'entrée des bureaux d'Obsidian. Josh Sawyer, directeur du design, avait promis que si le 12ème à le réussir le faisait sans utiliser de Prêtre de Skaen or de Mage de Sang, il allait lui chanter "I Will Always Love You" de Dolly Parton avec répétitions et tout et tout ... Le challenge a été complété  le 2 Mars et Josh Sawyer a maintenant tenu sa promesse :

https://www.pcgamer.com/obsidians-jo...nity-2-player/




Le patch d'aujourd'hui pour *Skyrim Anniversary Edition* est censé régler les problèmes d'écran noir pour certains joueurs ... Mais va aussi affecter l'édition spéciale et probablement casser tous vos jolis mods :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-patch-for-...eak-your-mods/

*Rez* a 20 ans :

https://kotaku.com/rez-is-now-20-and...-it-1848106449

----------


## Flad

> Sincères salutations de la nuit,
> 
> *Elric of Melniboné* va avoir droit à son adaptation vidéo-ludique :
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/22/m...computer-game/


Pourvu qu'il souille pas mes souvenirs  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pourvu qu'il souille pas mes souvenirs


Franchement, je te conseille de commencer dès à présent à te forger de nouveaux souvenirs  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Pourvu qu'il souille pas mes souvenirs


T'inquiète, ça va bien se passer  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Je trouve le titre de ce topic particulièrement offensant. On fait ici fi du travail d'un brillant reporter au profit d'un vulgaire robot, froid et sans âme qui nous deverse ses données tel un publicitaire sous coke. Si rien n'est fait pour rétablir sur un piedestal la dignité de Ruvon, un processus de secession sera dès lors inévitable.
Point de machine a l'esprit de l'homme semblable.

----------


## Zerger

Il a peut être pas non plus envie de faire partie du titre du topic
Je le comprendrais totalement  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> la dignité de Ruvon.


Depuis le temps qu'il la recherche !

----------


## Ruvon

> Depuis le temps qu'il la recherche !


Je ne suis pas près de la retrouver, regarde, hop, une bonne grosse pub sans vergogne pour le Newspeek du jour : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/  ::ninja:: 








> Il a peut être pas non plus envie de faire partie du titre du topic
> Je le comprendrais totalement


C'est sûr qu'il y a eu des titres moins offensants pour la personne citée  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

La sortie de la simulation de trampoline *Cricket 22* est retardée DU 25 Novembre au 2 Décembre car ... Le capitaine de l'équipe d'Australie, qui devait être sur la couverture, a quitté sa position, pris dans un scandale de sexting :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...exting-scandal

Microsoft a ouvert un musée virtuel pour les 20 ans de la *XBox* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...versary-museum

https://museum.xbox.com/en/map

Le jeu de survie *Len's Island* sortira le 26 Novembre en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/len...rafting-arrive




*DEEEER Simulator* sortira d'accès anticipé le 25 Novembre :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dee...acces-anticipe




Ça va pas très bien pour *Frontier*, avec Jurassic World Evolution 2 qui s'est mal vendu, et les cafouillages de Elite Dangerous: Odyssey. Mais ils ont bon espoir de tout péter l'année prochaine, avec un jeu de management de F1 (pourquoi pas) et deux jeux sous licence Warhammer (Aoutch) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nder-performed

Le DLC de la civilisation mexicaine pour *Age of Empires 3: Definitive Edition* sortira le 1er Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tion-next-week




Un mod battle royale oui ... Mais pour *Doom* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/bruta...-can-download/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/brutal-he...le-version-09b

Quelqu'un refait *Grand Theft Auto San Andreas* dans l'éditeur de Far Cry 5 ... En attendant une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Rockstar :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/someo...-from-scratch/

Atari a annoncé *Asteroids: Recharged* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles, PC et Atari VCS le 14 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/aste...-switch-and-pc




La sortie du jeu de plateformes *ITORAH* est décalée au Printemps 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/itor...to-spring-2022

----------


## Munshine

Globalement des jeux de survie et des reboot/remaster de vieilles licences. C'est vraiment excitant le jeu video en 2021 !  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Globalement des jeux de survie et des reboot/remaster de vieilles licences. C'est vraiment excitant le jeu video en 2021 !


Tu préfères des suites comme TES 6, GTA 6? ::huh:: 

C'est vrai, c'est pas pour 2021 mais pour 2024-2028. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Le DLC Annihilation Line pour *Terminator: Resistance* sur PC et Terminator: Resistance Enhanced sortira le 10 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/term...es-december-10




*Epic Games* s'est payé Harmonix (Rock Band) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/epic...uires-harmonix

Les résultats de l'enquête annuelle du SELL sont sortis :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14961...ce-a-jouer.htm

https://www.sell.fr/news/lessentiel-...-novembre-2021

Le patch de *Skyrim Anniversary Edition* d'hier règle bien le problème d'écran noir de certains joueurs, et cassent les mods ... Et rajoute de nouveaux bugs chez d'autres joueurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/skyrim-upda...bethesda-logo/

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...es-for-modders

Portal 2 a été dépassé par *Terraria* en tant que jeu le mieux noté de Steam pendant quelques heures :

https://www.thegamer.com/terraria-br...st-steam-game/

Des magasins japonais essaient d'empêcher les scalpeurs de refaire leurs stocks de *PS5*, en limitant les achats de consoles par personne, en inscrivant le nom de l'acheteur sur la boite de la console, et en détruisant les emballages des manettes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-packaging/

*Microsoft* envoie des paquets contenant une manette XBox Series Halo, 12 mois de XBox Game Pass et un gros machin en verre à des joueurs, aléatoirement, pour fêter les 20 ans de la XBox :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-random-fans/





*Battlefield 2042* est tellement bien fini ... Qu'il n'y a pas de collisions entre les véhicules et les immeubles de la carte Hourglass :

https://kotaku.com/dice-forgot-about...204-1848110213

L'événement Tenrai pour *Halo Infinite* commence aujourd'hui :

https://www.destructoid.com/a-big-ru...-tenrai-event/

La *Caroline du Nord* a créé un fonds pour subventionner des tournois esportifs ayant lieu dans l'état :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...esports-events

*Microids* a ouvert un studio de développement en Chine :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...tudio-in-china

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le remaster de *Chrono Cross* pour PlayStation, et peut-être PC et Switch :

https://gamerant.com/chrono-cross-re...k-playstation/

*Valve* a déposé un brevet sur des "techniques de livraison de fichiers efficaces" visant à optimiser les durées de téléchargement de Steam :

https://gamerant.com/valve-patent-st...wnload-speeds/

Le jeu d'aventure-enquête *Buried Stars* sortira sur Steam le 29 Novembre, après être sorti sur PS4 et Switch l'année dernière :

https://noisypixel.net/mystery-adven...eam-next-week/




L'événement Secrets du Pacifique de *Kalof Warzone* commencera le 24 Novembre :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/warzone-s...pacific-event/

Bande-annonce pour la bêta fermée du FPS multijoueur *World War 3*, qui commence le 25 Novembre :

https://nofrag.com/une-bande-annonce...e-world-war-3/




Il y a quelques bugs sur *Pokémon Diamant Étincelant et Perle Scintillante*, en particulier celui des sauvegardes automatiques, qui peuvent vous bloquer dans le jeu ou corrompre votre sauvegarde :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384339.html

Le mod Warcraft 2 : Chronicles of the Second War pour *Warcraft III Reforged* a maintenant une version française :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384344.html




*tinyBuild* s'est payé l'éditeur  Versus Evil et le studio de développement Red Cerberus :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050844799.html

8 millions de copies vendues pour *Tekken 7* et sort deux nouvelles éditions; Originale, avec tous les personnages en DLC et Definitive, avec tous les personnages et les machins cosmétiques :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050844813.html

*Townscaper* est un petit jeu de construction chill ... Il est maintenant possible de visiter ses créations en vue à la première personne sur navigateur :

https://www.pcgamer.com/walk-around-...-your-browser/





L’extension Royal Court pour *Crusader Kings 3* sortira le 8 Février 2022, qui sera vraiment un mois bien chargé pour Noël Malware. Va-t-il déléguer ? Va-t-il voler tous les codes Steam pour tester tous les jeux en s'enfermant des les bureaux de CPC ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crusader-kin...february-2022/




*Activision Blizzard* a annoncé la création d'un "Workplace Responsibility Committee" (Comité de Responsabilité sur le Lieu de Travail ?) ... Composé des membres du conseil d'administration pour enquêter sur ce qu'a fait le conseil d'administration donc ... Ça va bien se passer :

https://kotaku.com/activisions-damag...es-sad-new-low
https://www.destructoid.com/activisi...ersy-blizzard/

Spiderman dans *Marvel’s Avengers* ... Heu ... :

https://www.destructoid.com/marvels-...oks-kinda-bleh





Une série de Nerfs estampillés *Minecraft*, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://gamerant.com/minecraft-nerf-guns/

*PlayStation* est poursuivi pour discrimination contre ses employées :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sment-lawsuit/

----------


## Munshine

> Tu préfères des suites comme TES 6, GTA 6?
> 
> C'est vrai, c'est pas pour 2021 mais pour 2024-2028.


Non plus.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Du gameplay pour *The Invincible*, le jeu de science-fiction par des anciens de CD Project Red, qui sort toujours en 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...he-invincible/




Le jeu de stratégie *Men of War II* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/men-o...to-pc-in-2022/




Du gameplay pour le jeu de survie *Wronged Us*, qui sortira en 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ls-wronged-us/




La sortie du jeu d'horreur *Martha is Dead* sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, est décalée au 24 Février 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/mart...bruary-24-2022




Le dungeon-crawler/casse-tête *Shovel Knight Pocket Dungeon* sortira le 13 Décembre sur PC, Switch et PS4 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/shov...es-december-13

*Team 17* a montré un montage pendant les Golden Joystick Awards 2021 avec des jeux dedans :

https://www.gamesradar.com/team-17-m...ystick-awards/

Des fans ont recréé la première démo jouable de *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* sur Nintendo 64 :

https://kotaku.com/rare-zelda-demo-f...ans-1848112612




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un dépôt de marque), *Koch Media* travaillerait sur Let's Get Fit, un jeu de Fitness :

https://gamerant.com/koch-media-coul...-lets-get-fit/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu PvP *Blood of Heroes*, en bêta ouverte sur PC, mais qui doit aussi sortir sur XBox et PlayStation, a reçu une mise à jour il y a quelques jours :

https://www.actugaming.net/blood-of-...onnage-458457/




Voici les configurations PC minimale et requise pour *Monster Hunter Rise*

https://www.pcinvasion.com/monster-h...-requirements/

*Lawn Mowing Simulator* a reçu un DLC payant, Ancient Britain, et une mise à jour gratuite contenant les tailles-bordures. Le jeu intégrera aussi le Game Pass le 2 Décembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cut-the-gras...simulator-dlc/
https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/la...le-2-decembre/







Vous vous souvenez de *Fallout 3* ... Non, pas celui-là, celui nommé Projet Van Buren en isométrique et annulé pour confier le développement à Bethesda, qui débouchera sur un procès. Et bien, Adam Lacko travaille à partir d'une démo technique et d'un document de 700 pages à le créer depuis 2017. Et l'effort vaut d'être salué :

https://www.pcgamer.com/canceled-fal...g-resurrected/





Voilà la liste des vainqueurs des prix des *Golden Joystick Awards 2021* ... Et Gabe Newell qui accepte le prix pour le "Hardware Ultime de tous les temps" pour le PC. Ça va, il aime ni les cryptomonnaies ni les NFT :

https://www.gamesradar.com/golden-jo...-2021-winners/
https://www.pcgamer.com/pc-wins-gold...y-gabe-newell/

La *Entertainment Software Association* n'aime pas beaucoup non plus ce qui se passe chez Activision-Blizzard. Vous allez voir que les employés vont bientôt avoir l'idée folle de se syndiquer ! :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...r-be-tolerated

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une série *Mass Effect* serait en négociations par Amazon :

https://gizmodo.com/mass-effect-tv-s...stu-1848113891

----------


## Kamasa

Ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est le DLC pour Lawn Mowing Simulator. C'est tellement 1er degré que ça me fait penser à une parodie vu le thème du jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi j'aimerais bien rencontrer un échantillon de personnes "jouant" à un simulateur de tondeuse à gazon. Sociologiquement ça doit être très intéressant à étudier  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

Le plaisir de la tonte et d'un travail bien fait, en étant en appartement et sans se bouffer les allergies aux polens/graminées. Ça peut être sympa.  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

> Moi j'aimerais bien rencontrer un échantillon de personnes "jouant" à un simulateur de tondeuse à gazon. Sociologiquement ça doit être très intéressant à étudier


Sans doute les même qui sont abonnés a John Deere magazine.

----------


## pipoop

> Moi j'aimerais bien rencontrer un échantillon de personnes "jouant" à un simulateur de tondeuse à gazon. Sociologiquement ça doit être très intéressant à étudier


Les mêmes qui stream les simulations de nettoyeur haute pression

----------


## LeLiquid

> Moi j'aimerais bien rencontrer un échantillon de personnes "jouant" à un simulateur de tondeuse à gazon. Sociologiquement ça doit être très intéressant à étudier


Des allemands. Et SNOC.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le plaisir de la tonte et d'un travail bien fait


Un sentiment d'ailleurs partagé par une frange de la population suite à la Libération.




(désolé j'pouvais pas résister à l'envie de godwiner en partant d'une activité aussi simple que la tonte de pelouse  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Kalh

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une série Mass Effect serait en négociations par Amazon


Jamais joué à aucun jeux de la série, mais :

- vu les retours de certains canards sur l'histoire de ces jeux,
- le pognon d'Amazon,
- et la qualité de certaines séries sorties dernièrement,

Ca peut faire un très bon truc (

Spoiler Alert! 


ou pas

)

----------


## La Chouette

> Le plaisir de la tonte et d'un travail bien fait, en étant en appartement et sans se bouffer les allergies aux polens/graminées. Ça peut être sympa.


Je sais pas si tu as vu les graphismes du jeu, mais perso, pour moi, ça ne passe pas, alors que, bien que je n'irais pas jusqu'à l'acheter, je trouve Powerwash Simulator satisfaisant sur le principe. Lawn Mower Simulator, t'as une herbe longue superbe, détaillée, qui fait plaisir à voir. Et l'herbe tondue est moche à donner envie de se crever les yeux. Aucune satisfaction à tondre une pelouse dans ces conditions.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Jamais joué à aucun jeux de la série, mais :
> 
> - vu les retours de certains canards sur l'histoire de ces jeux,
> - le pognon d'Amazon,
> - et la qualité de certaines séries sorties dernièrement,
> 
> Ca peut faire un très bon truc (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Beh Mass Effect y'a moyen de pondre une putain de bonne série. Après...s'ils reprennent exactement la même histoire que les jeux, on y gagne pas énormément (même si ça ne me déplaîrait pas de revivre les aventures en mode spectateur) . S'ils font un truc différent, pas certain qu'on retrouve non plus le même "climax" que l'histoire originale.
A voir...

----------


## makiayoyo

Ils partiront peut-être pas sur les mêmes couleurs de rayon...

----------


## pipoop

Le seul intérêt de la série sera: qui Shepard va romancer (avec un peu de chance ce sera kaidan) ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Il vaut mieux éviter Shepard pour les problèmes de canon.
L'idéal ça serait plutôt d'adapter les aventures de Blasto.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le seul intérêt de la série sera: qui Shepard va romancer (avec un peu de chance ce sera kaidan)


Ce sera forcément Liara.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'idéal ça serait plutôt d'adapter les aventures de Blasto.


 :^_^:

----------


## Kalh

> Beh Mass Effect y'a moyen de pondre une putain de bonne série. Après...s'ils reprennent exactement la même histoire que les jeux, on y gagne pas énormément


Après c'est comme toutes les adaptations, les puristes seront forcément contre car leur perso préféré ne sera pas traité de la façon qu'ils souhaitent, et les néophytes de la licence comme moi pourront apprécier car ils passeront un bon moment.

En tout cas, une chose est sure, c'est qu'ils ont les moyens (financiers) de faire quelque chose d'énorme.

----------


## Erkin_

Du gros éditeur qui commence à faire sa promo sur la steam deck :

----------


## Kriegor

L'histoire de la trilogie est prenante quand t'es dedans, que tu fais tes choix et tout. Je ne suis pas convaincu de sa valeur sortie du cadre vidéoludique. Après j'imagine qu'ils vont arranger (avec ce que ça va amener de hérissements de poils).
Je pense aussi que pour ne froisser personne, le canon visera l'happy end, mais les scènes les plus réussies sont liées à des sacrifices (

Spoiler Alert! 


être forcé de tuer Mordin, buter Wrex, assister au suicide de Tali...

)
Je regarderai au moins la fin pour savoir si le canon c'est rouge, jaune ou bleu.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Du gros éditeur qui commence à faire sa promo sur la steam deck :


Le positionnement stick/D-pad a l'air presque parfait pour un Devil May Cry et j'étais initialement tenté de céder hype mais c'est dommage de voir que Valve semble avoir tout réussi dans le hardware... sauf la partie la plus importante. En tant que concept c'est ce que j'ai vu de plus enthousiasmant dans le monde du PC de jeu depuis pas mal de temps, (surtout qu'un portage Switch à 60 FPS est hors de portée pour cette partie du catalogue Capcom) mais le gameplay sur un écran LCD de Wii U tout gris avec en prime du letterboxing parce qu'un psychopathe a décidé de réintroduire le format 16:10 en 2021, c'est un peu triste à voir.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah tiens oui, je n'avais pas vu le letterboxing.

C'est quoi cette idée ?

----------


## poneyroux

> Le positionnement stick/D-pad a l'air presque parfait pour un Devil May Cry et j'étais initialement tenté de céder hype mais c'est dommage de voir que Valve semble avoir tout réussi dans le hardware... sauf la partie la plus importante. En tant que concept c'est ce que j'ai vu de plus enthousiasmant dans le monde du PC de jeu depuis pas mal de temps, (surtout qu'un portage Switch à 60 FPS est hors de portée) mais le gameplay sur un écran LCD de Wii U tout gris avec en prime du letterboxing parce qu'un psychopathe a décidé de réintroduire le format 16:10 en 2021, c'est un peu triste à voir.


Ca fait longtemps que le 16:10 est la norme sur les Macbook, donc on peut pas vraiment parler de "réintroduction". Cela dit, j'vois effectivement pas bien l'intérêt ici du 16:10...

----------


## runner

> Moi j'aimerais bien rencontrer un échantillon de personnes "jouant" à un simulateur de tondeuse à gazon. Sociologiquement ça doit être très intéressant à étudier


Les esthéticiennes. ::trollface:: 

Je suis déjà dehors. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ca fait longtemps que le 16:10 est la norme sur les Macbook, donc on peut pas vraiment parler de "réintroduction". Cela dit, j'vois effectivement pas bien l'intérêt ici du 16:10...


Je n'en savais rien mais il faut dire qu'il n'y a rien qui devrait surprendre de la part d'Apple  :^_^:  (De la même façon on peut dire que les Ipad continuent de perpétuer la glorieuse tradition du format 4:3, mais sachant que le jeu vidéo mainstream _dont-on-parle-à-la-télé_ n'existe pas sur l'un et est proche de l'abandon total sur l'autre...)

Pour ce qui est du PC Windows/Linux je me trouvais souvent confronté aux bandes noires même avec un moniteur 16:10 en 2008 et je doute que la situation se soit améliorée avec l’homogénéisation sur toute une décennie des consoles (TV 16:9) et du PC (1920x1080 pour tout le monde ou presque), au point où l'on peut raisonnablement considérer que c'est un format ayant disparu des terres de Microsoft. Je ne sais pas si le raisonnement de Valve était économique parce que cette dalle 16:10 médiocre était le choix le plus raisonnable au regard de leurs moyens, ou si ça a été fait pour que les jeux s'affichant uniquement en 4:3 aient un peu plus d'espace, mais je ne crois pas que ça va être bien accueilli.

----------


## 564.3

Bof, je suis encore en 4/3 sur PC et les jeux qui posent problème restent à la marge. C'est assez rare que j'ai des bandes noires (à part pour les cinématiques), mais ça doit dépendre à quoi on joue.
Et au pire ça n'est pas bien grave, c'est comme si j'avais un écran plus petit. Suffit de calculer la diagonale 16/9e et supposer que le reste est du bonus éventuel.
Enfin sur un écran portable si on joue surtout à des jeux strictement 16/9e, on préférerait peut-être gagner quelques millimètres sur la taille de l'engin (en ignorant les contraintes internes).
Edit: Ou changer le design interne pour l'adapter à l'écran 16/9e qui remplit le mieux la surface potentielle. Déjà là ce n'est pas du borderless, ils ont du chercher le meilleur compromis global.

----------


## runner

> Bof, je suis encore en 4/3 sur PC et les jeux qui posent problème restent à la marge. C'est assez rare que j'ai des bandes noires (à part pour les cinématiques), mais ça doit dépendre à quoi on joue.
> Et au pire ça n'est pas bien grave, c'est comme si j'avais un écran plus petit. Suffit de calculer la diagonale 16/9e et supposer que le reste est du bonus éventuel.
> Enfin sur un écran portable si on joue surtout à des jeux strictement 16/9e, on préférerait peut-être gagner quelques millimètres sur la taille de l'engin (en ignorant les contraintes internes).
> Edit: Ou changer le design interne pour l'adapter à l'écran 16/9e qui remplit le mieux la surface potentielle. Déjà là ce n'est pas du borderless, ils ont du chercher le meilleur compromis global.


Le problème avec le 4/3 c'est que les jeux sont presque tous hor+ et donc en 4/3 tu ne gagnes plus en verticale mais tu perds en largeur. Tu es désavantagé au final. A l'époque du 4/3, les jeux étaient en vert - et en 16/9 comme en 16/10 tu perdais en horizontal et ne gagnait rien en hauteur. Tu étais désavantagé en 16/10 et encore plus en 16/9 d'où le site wsgf.org qui essayait de régler le problème. 
Il n'y a pas de site qui fait de même pour le 4/3 avec les jeux d'aujourd'hui ni pour le 16/10. Un peu normal dans le sens où quasi 100% de l'écran pc de bureau et même de pc portable pour joueur à acheter est en 16/9.
Le 16/10 n'a été qu'une transition du standard 4/3 des écrans pcs de l'époque au standard 16/9 des tvs. Il subsiste encore mais c'est devenu marginal.
Cela ne devrait être moins problématique sur une console portable comme le steam deck ce fonctionnement sauf pour les cinématiques ou les jeux qui mettent des bandes noires en 16/10 comme en 4/3. Cela risque d'être petit pour ces jeux là. Pire pour les quelques jeux dont les cinématiques sont en grand écran uniquement sur un écran 21/9.
A moins d'avoir un écran dont on pourrait changer le ratio, il n'y a pas de solution viable pour tous les jeux mais c'est valable aussi pour un écran 16/9.

----------


## 564.3

Les vidéos en 21/9 c'est super rare non ?
Sinon dans la plupart des jeux on peut tout régler, donc c'est l'usager qui choisi: la taille de l'affichage, le FOV, le framerate, l'échelle de l'interface (plus rare), etc. J'ai jamais eu besoin mais au pire c'est probablement possible de bidouiller un truc coté OS pour faire croire au jeu qu'on a un écran 16/9.
Ça m'est arrivé de tomber sur des jeux 16/9 obligatoire, quand c'est pour de bonnes raisons je ne vois pas le problème. Ça reste à la marge au sein des jeux, et encore plus sur l'usage global de mon écran (pas du jeu).
Pour le Steam Deck, on verra si ça pose problème mais ça m'étonnerait. Ceux qui veulent du 16/9 et un ratio écran/surface de l'engin au max sont déçus, mais ils peuvent prendre un appareil concurrent au pire, si c'est plus critique pour eux que le reste des specs.

Sinon pour l'histoire des qualités de l'écran, j'ai peut-être raté des infos. Mais je suppose qu'il y en a qui feront un test classique avec sonde & co (luminosité min/max, colorimétrie, contraste, ghosting, etc). Je ne sais pas si c'est possible de tester aussi loin sur une Switch par exemple, faut pouvoir installer des logiciels de test. Ou alors il y a des feintes en streamant l'affichage ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutation du Mercredi,

Suite au premier événement du mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite*, nommé Fracture: Tenrai, les joueurs ont découvert qu'il était difficile de farmer les cosmétiques, vu que la progression dépend du nombre de défis remplis et pas du temps de jeu ou du nombre de parties jouées. En plus, le coup en argent est un poil abusé. 343 Industries dit avoir entendu les complaintes des joueurs, mais que les changements prendront du temps :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...loud-and-clear

Le jeu d'aventures - tower defense *Tunnel of Doom* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tun...est-disponible




La mise à jour 2.3 de *Genshin Impact* a été déployée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/gens...-now-available

Bande-annonce pour le remake *Link: The Unleashed Nexus – Restructured Heaven*, qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur PS4 et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/link...visual-trailer




Le jeu d'horreur *Transient: Extended Edition* sortira le 8 Décembre sur consoles d'ancienne génération. La version PC sera un upgrade gratuit depuis la version non-étendue :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/tran...hes-december-8

La mise à jour Bloody Whiskers pour *Tails Of Iron* a été déployée aujourd'hui, avec 5 nouveaux boss, deux nouveaux niveaux de difficultés et encore plein d'autres trucs :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/tail...modes-and-more




Du gameplay pour *Dragon Ball: The Breakers*, dont une bêta fermée aura lieu du 3 au 4 Décembre, pour une sortie prévue en 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/drag...ecember-3-to-4




Quelques infos et screenshots pour * Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes Offline*, qui sort le 26 Février sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/drag...land-continent

L'événement caritatif *l'arma des dons 2021* pour la lutte contre le cancer aura lieu le 27 Novembre sur Twitch :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14971...-les-infos.htm

Les serveurs européens de *New World* sont en rade suite à une maintenance d'urgence :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-e...n-maintenance/

*Battlefield 2042* est tout cassé à la sortie, ce qui vient probablement d'un basculement du battle royale au mode classique au milieu du développement. Mais ça n'empêche pas DICE de se féliciter de millions de joueurs et d'un démarrage meilleur que celui de Battlefield 5 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ugs-48102.html
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6498331/

La manette Megadrive pour *Switch* est disponible en Europe. Avec ses 3 boutons :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ale-in-europe/

*WETA*, qui a fait les effets spéciaux de quelques fan-films, travaille sur un jeu vidéo d'une "licence mondiale majeure" :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lord-of-t...-worldwide-ip/

Après les chaises Gaming, baquet à cause des mouvements violents ... Voici le projet kickstarter d'un coussin Valari Gaming ... J'attends l'avis d'un expert que j'espère plein de gros mots très vulgaires :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kickstart...long-sessions/





La deuxième partie du jeu de cambriolage-destruction *Teardown* sera déployée le 2 Décembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/teardown-...a-free-update/




Des aimbots sont évidemment déjà disponible pour le multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* 

https://kotaku.com/halo-infinite-che...-ai-1848117180





Les joueurs d'*EVE Online* sont fort peu contents de la dernière mise à jour, New Dawn. Ils se sont donc mis à tirer par milliers sur un monument indestructible du système de départ, comme traditionnellement, pour bloquer l'endroit en dilatation temporelle, comme lors des grosses batailles. Il y a deux ans, les développeurs ont rendus les ressources à récolter beaucoup plus rares, dans l'idée d'obliger les joueurs à dépenser les énormes stocks de matières premières constitués pendant des années de jeu. New Dawn était censé marquer la fin de cette période de rareté des ressources ...

Les développeurs ont donc doublé les quantités récoltables de presque toutes les ressources ... Sauf qu'une statistique a aussi été ajoutée, "le gâchis de minage", soit une chance de détruire les ressources que l'on récolte en plus de les stocker en quantités égales. En gros, les ressources sont doublées mais aussi divisées par deux avec cette nouvelle mécanique. Il est bien possible de réduire la statistique mais avec de l'équipement de minage bien bien cher et donc, la période de rareté des ressources continue ... Et les joueurs sont pas contents, et tirent sur un truc :

https://kotaku.com/the-recent-eve-on...bur-1848113326

*Netlfix* a rajouté deux jeux à son abonnement, Bowling Ballers et Asphalt Extreme :

https://gizmodo.com/netflix-just-add...you-1848116858

Un fan de *Borderlands* crée la carte complète de Pandora :

https://gamerant.com/borderlands-pandora-fan-made-map/

----------


## KOUB

La fin du Chapitre 2 de *Fortnite* aura lieu le 4 Décembre :

https://www.actugaming.net/fortnite-...itre-2-458689/




*Battlefield 2042* va recevoir deux grosses mises à jour pour régler les "menus problèmes" du jeu. Une demain et une autre début Décembre :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...itical-issues/

Le roguelite en accès anticipé *Revita* a reçu une grosse mise à jour aujourd'hui et une roadmap :

https://noisypixel.net/twin-stick-ro...ntent-roadmap/



Bande-annonce pour le DLC Ultimate de *Ghostrunner* :

https://nofrag.com/une-premiere-band...e-ghostrunner/




C'est le jour de la 5ème grosse mise à jour pour *Satisfactory*. Je vous invite à lire la caravane patche de Novembre 2021 par le bon Izual :

https://nofrag.com/satisfactory-depl...-jour-majeure/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/l...novembre-2021/




Un VTT pliable est maintenant disponible dans *PUBG : BG* :

https://nofrag.com/pubg-vous-offre-un-vtt-pour-noel/

Les expéditions de cette année de *No Man's Sky* sont à nouveau jouables l'une après l'autre toutes les deux semaines à partir d'aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/no-mans-sky-recyc...ons-pour-noel/

9.8 millions de copies vendues pour *Final Fantasy XV* et *NEO The World Ends With You*, bien que bien reçu, ne se vend pas très bien :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844823.html
https://www.actugaming.net/ventes-ne...vantes-458720/

Présentation de Luke, le prochain personnage de *Street Fighter V*, qui sera disponible à partir du 29 Novembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844825.html




1.5 millions de copies vendues pour *Little Nightmares II* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050844837.html

Matt Goldman, le directeur créatif de *Dragon Age 4*, a quitté Bioware "d'un commun accord" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dragon-age-4...-left-bioware/

Via ses agences de régulation de la finance et de protection de l'environnement, la *Suède* demande à l'Europe de bannir le minage de cryptomonnaies. Le pays a connu une forte implantation des fermes de minage depuis peu de temps, grâce ou à cause de son électricité pas chère :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sweden-wants...itcoin-mining/

Le Sénat US demande des explications à *Tether*, l'émetteur de la monnaie "stablecoin", adossée au dollar et échangeable contre des cryptomonnaies :

https://gizmodo.com/u-s-senators-dem...pto-1848115558

L'arrangement d'une musique de *Kirby Superstar* a été nommé aux Grammy Awards :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...a-grammy-award




Un récapitulatif des basses œuvres de *Bobby Kotick* à la tête d'Activision-Blizzard :

https://kotaku.com/bobby-kotick-has-...ole-1848117723

*Tencent* ne peut plus mettre à jour ou sortir de nouvelles applications en Chine :

https://www.thegamer.com/tencent-pre...ng-apps-china/
https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...-apps-in-china

Le "Fond Allemand Pour les Jeux Vidéos" demande maintenant aux développeur qu'il supporte de présenter les futures options d’accessibilité dans leurs demandes de subventions :

https://www.thegamer.com/german-game...accessibility/

*Arkadium Advantage* est un abonnement de jeux vidéos à destination des seniors ... Rien qu'à voir l'image des jeux associés, ça pue bien l'arnaque aux freewares qui deviennent payants :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/24/a...g-for-seniors/



*Roblox* porte plainte contre le sac à merde Ruben Sim. L'influenceur a été banni il y a plusieurs années de la plateforme pour harcélements divers et variés, des utilisateurs et des développeurs. Il utilise des comptes créés par ses fans (qui doivent avoir bien des problèmes dans leurs vies) ou piratés pour continuer à pourrir la vie de toute le monde. En plus de mener un groupe de connards pour harceler utilisateurs et développeurs, il est passé aux menaces terroristes pour une convention :

https://www.polygon.com/22799362/rob...its-developers

----------


## Yoggsothoth

( C'est le 29 Novembre pour Luke )

----------


## KOUB

> ( C'est le 29 Novembre pour Luke )


C'est corrigé.

Il y a trop de trucs qui sortent en Février déjà  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ckao

> Après les chaises Gaming, baquet à cause des mouvements violents ... Voici le projet kickstarter d'un coussin Valari Gaming ... J'attends l'avis d'un expert que j'espère plein de gros mots très vulgaires :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/kickstart...long-sessions/


C'est juste un coussin d'allaitement leur truc  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Vous serez ravi d'apprendre que quelqu'un a fini *Skyrim Anniversary Edition* avec une canne à pêche pour seule arme :

https://www.thegamer.com/skyrim-beat...h-fishing-rod/

Le mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* a atteint les 200.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam, grâce à son événement Fracture: Tenrai, sur lequel les joueurs vocaux râlent fort :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/halo.../2300-6456789/

*Devil May Cry 5* sur un Steam Deck :

https://noisypixel.net/capcom-reveal...ay-steam-deck/




Du gameplay pour le MMO *Mortal Online 2*, disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/mortal-online-2-u...air-de-skyrim/




Le mod *Resident Evil 4 HD Project* pour Lawn Mower Simulator sortira le 2 Février 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/resid...uary-2nd-2022/




L'événement Secrets du Pacifique fait durement planter le *Klof annuel de cette année* et *Kalof Warzone*, d'où le retrait jusqu'à correction des problèmes ... :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-investigated/

Fawzi Mesmar, le "head of design" de DICE, quitte ses fonctions suite à l'accueil assez froid de *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...2042s-release/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un CV), *The Outer Worlds 2* est en développement depuis Septembre 2019 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/th...eptembre-2019/

8 minutes de gameplay pour le jeu de piou-piou en vaisseau spatial *Chorus*, qui doit sortir le 3 Décembre sur XBox, PlayStation et PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/le...-de-8-minutes/




La *Grande-Bretagne* interdit maintenant les mots de passe universels par défaut sur les appareils électroniques :

https://gizmodo.com/the-uk-just-bann...too-1848119862

La *Russie* demande poliment à Amazon, Google, Apple, et d'autres, d'installer des bureaux dans le pays avant l'année prochaine ou de se barrer :

https://gizmodo.com/moscow-warns-goo...-up-1848118156

----------


## poneyroux

> Je n'en savais rien mais il faut dire qu'il n'y a rien qui devrait surprendre de la part d'Apple  (De la même façon on peut dire que les Ipad continuent de perpétuer la glorieuse tradition du format 4:3, mais sachant que le jeu vidéo mainstream _dont-on-parle-à-la-télé_ n'existe pas sur l'un et est proche de l'abandon total sur l'autre...)


Pour le coup, je trouve que le 16:10 est quand même bien pertinent sur un laptop, surtout un qui n'a pas vocation à être un outil de divertissement, ou en tout cas qui n'est pas vendu comme tel. Le 16:9, c'est cool pour la vidéo, mais pour du desktop et tout ce qui va avec, gagner une grosse centaine de pixels en hauteur, c'est ultra appréciable, et si je pourrais m'en passer, ça me ferait quand même bien chier. Et je n'y vois strictement aucun inconvénient. Je joue peu dessus, même si ça m'arrive, et je ne suis même pas sûr d'avoir déjà eu des bandes noires  ::P:  (et si elles existent, ça veut clairement dire que ça me pose vraiment pas de soucis  ::lol:: )

D'ailleurs, leurs autres produits, que ce soit l'iMac ou leurs écrans, sont tous en 16:9, notamment parce qu'ils se destinent aussi à un format plus multimédia. 

Par contre, je comprends toujours pas le choix du 16:10 pour le Steam Deck, d'autant plus que si je ne m'abuse, ça coûte plus cher.

----------


## Maalak

Il est possible d'afficher une résolution 16:9 sur un écran 16:10 plus facilement que l'inverse ...

----------


## 564.3

Faudrait aussi m'expliquer pourquoi DMC5 n'utilise pas 16/10, le rendu est en 3D avec une caméra libre. Évidemment en cherchant 2s on trouve des gens qui ont moddé la version PC pour faire sauter cette contrainte.
J'ai l'impression que c'est rare peut-être parce que je joue assez peu à des portages console.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

L'idée d'une série télé *Mass Effect* n'emballe pas des masses David Gaider, ancien écrivain principal chez Bioware :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tv-show-cringe

*Monster Hunter Rise*, qui sortira le 12 Janvier sur Steam, inclura tout le contenu rajouté sur Switch à cette date :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...on-release-day

Où ça parle de Nurgle dans le tactical-RPG *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/war...toxic-villains




Le jeu de plateforme *Jubilee* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/jub...u-jeu-dadresse




Le jeu d'horreur *Who is He: Let Me Out* doit sortir en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/who...e-ville-hantee




Le jeu de gestion ... Dwarf-fortressesque *King under the Mountain* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kin...ignee-rimworld




Voici les configurations minimale et requise pour l'asymétrique *Dragon Ball: The Breakers* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pc-sy...-the-breakers/

*Ubisoft* a proclamé bannit tous ceux qui se plaindraient des problèmes de connectivité en ligne de Splinter Cell Blacklist via un ticket de support ... Enfin, avant le retour de flamme des joueurs ... Et maintenant, le post est supprimé des forums et Ubisoft dit que c'était un utilisateur se faisant passer pour une responsable ... Ce qui est bien étrange, vu le fonctionnement de leur forum (ne vous inquiétez pas, Ubisoft creuse encore plus profond plus tard) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ubiso...upport-ticket/
https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-threatens...hey-1848121131

Il semblerait qu'un bouquin d'une bibliothèque du remaster de *Pokémon Diamant / Perle* contienne des informations sur le futur jeu pas-en-monde-ouvert Pokémeon Arceus :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14980...mon-arceus.htm

Où Jeff Wajcs, senior designer chez Crystl Dynamics, parle de sa longue expérience de *Tomb Raider* :

https://www.thegamer.com/tomb-raider...ra-croft-died/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain *Ace Combat* serait un remake :

https://www.thegamer.com/next-ace-co...t-be-a-remake/

Des gens ont recréé *PlayStation Home*, le metaverse avant le metaverse, qui avait fermé ses portes après 7 ans de bêta :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ected-by-fans/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des agences de classification des jeux), il n'y aura pas de mode multijoueur dans les versions PS5 et PC d'*Uncharted 4*, qui doit sortir début 2022 et "un peu plus tard" respectivement :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...oard-suggests/

L'*Unreal Engine 5* fait des trucs vraiment cool au niveau des visages :

https://kotaku.com/video-game-faces-...can-1848120656

----------


## Megiddo

Merci pour les niouzes.  :;):

----------


## KOUB

Un joueur de *Minecraft* a fini le jeu sans quitter la zone (le chunk) de départ. Un chunk fait 256 blocks de profondeur sur 16 par 16 de large :

https://kotaku.com/meet-the-minecraf...-le-1848122298




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une suite du plateformer-RPG *Child of Light* devrait être annoncée début 2022 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/ch...ee-debut-2022/

La dernière mise à jour des *Sims 4* permet à vos voisins de gérer leurs vies eux-mêmes :

https://gamerant.com/sims-4-free-wil...rhood-stories/

*Sifu* n'aura pas de niveaux de difficulté au lancement, tel le premier Dark Souls venu :

https://gamerant.com/sifu-difficulty-options/
https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-du-jeu-392788

Une campagne kickstarter a été lancée pour *Dreams Central*, un "hub de divertissement social" , qui sera développé sur Dreams, le jeu pour faire des jeux de la PlayStation :

https://gamerant.com/dreams-central-...b-kickstarter/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ertainment-hub

Un concert virtuel de *Steve Aoki* aura lieu le 30 Novembre, pour les 30 ans de Sonic :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050844889.html

*Pathfinder : Wrath of the Righteous* a rajouté du contenu gratuit, Les visages de la guerre (des machins cosmétiques), et L'amour par-delà la mort, qui rajoute une quête secondaire :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050844883.html

Il est possible que *Valheim* aient des niveaux de difficultés plus élevés au fil des mises à jour :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valheim-deve...ficulty-modes/

Un recruteur pour *Ubisoft* aurait dit que les problèmes de harcélement et d'ambiance de merde n'étaient pas aussi pourris que chez Blizzard pour convaincre quelqu'un de rejoindre l'entreprise. Comment dire ... C'est pas vraiment un argument :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-recruit...ture-blizzard/





Nan mais si *Apple* travaille à permettre aux utilisateurs de réparer eux-mêmes leurs appareils, c'est pour permettre aux bidouilleurs de s'amuser, pas du tout parce que des lois sont à l'étude un peu partout dans le monde, rien à voir :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/tim...c-2051730.html

Bon ... Même PC Gamer parle du "pistolet-massant" d'Ackboo ... (enfin, peut-être dans une histoire de promotion, mais quand même) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/got-a-gaming...-massage-guns/

----------


## Sharn

Les pistolet massant c'est pas ouf. Le meilleur moyen d'éviter les douleurs c'est le mouvement voire le sport.
Le YouTuber Major Mouvement (vrai kiné de son état) en parle souvent.

----------


## Nono

> Un recruteur pour *Ubisoft* aurait dit que les problèmes de harcélement et d'ambiance de merde n'étaient pas aussi pourris que chez Blizzard pour convaincre quelqu'un de rejoindre l'entreprise. Comment dire ... C'est pas vraiment un argument :
> https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-recruit...ture-blizzard/


Venez chez nous, c'est pas pire !

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Une autre méthode pour tuer un certain boss de *Metroid Dread* a été découverte :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-metroid-dread



Spoiler Alert! 








*Super Auto Pets* est un auto-battler free-to-play disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sup...e-auto-battler




*Demon Deleter* est un jeu qui consiste à supprimer des noms de démons d'une feuille Excel, gratuit sur itch.io. Parlez-en tout de suite à Ackboo :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dem...crossing-items

https://droqen.itch.io/demon-deleter

Le jeu d'aventure-inflitration *Chants Of Sennaar* est en développement :

https://www.indiemag.fr/news/chants-...-labyrinthique




Le jeu d'aventures-réflexion *My Very Own Light*, jouable en coop locale, est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/my-...ente-reflexion




Un moddeur, pas revanchard, a créé un pack de textures HD pour *GTA: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/gta-t...-texture-pack/

Les serveurs européens de *New World* sont revenus en ligne. Aussi, Amazon Games avait décidé de rembourser quelques centaines de PO après avoir réduit les taxes ... Et a accidentellement remboursés 300.000 PO aux joueurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-e...ervers-return/
https://kotaku.com/new-world-starts-...old-1848124394

Coup dur, le DLSS de Nvidia ne sera pas compatible avec le *Steam Deck* :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-dlss-ups...le-steam-deck/

Des informations concernant la 2ème année de DLC d'*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* ont fuité :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...-2-rumor-leak/

Si les équipements et les emotes de la bêta de *Babylon's Fall* semblent copiés sur ceux de Final Fantasy XIV, c'est parce que c'est le cas, avec la permission de Square Enix :

https://gamerant.com/babylons-fall-f...sy-14-content/

Un streameur de *Minecraft* a perdu sa partie hardcore, après 4317 jours :

https://gamerant.com/minecraft-playe...d-live-stream/

Un glitch de *Battlefield 2042* permet de se rendre invisible :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...om-seeing-you/

Un bêta test aura lieu du 30 Novembre au 4 Décembre pour le rollback netcode de *The King of Fighters '98 : Ultimate Match - Final Edition* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050844915.html

Non *CD Project* n'a pas besoin d'investisseur ni d'acquéreur, ça va très bien, merci de vous inquiéter :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050844927.html

Un mod pour rendre les plantes de *Minecraft* plus jolies (uniquement pour la version Java) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/green-finger...ts-look-nicer/

https://www.minecraftforum.net/forum...ipstone-azalea

----------


## FB74

> 30 New Upcoming PC STRATEGY Games in 2022 & 2023
> 
> Intro | 0:00
> 
> 1. Dust Front - RtsDimon | 1:21
> 2. Starship Troopers: Terran Command - The Artistocrats | 3:02
> 3. NeuroSlicers - Dream Harvest | 5:26
> 4. Moduwar - Biohex Games | 8:00
> 5. Sanctuary - Enhearten Media | 10:37
> ...

----------


## Da-Soth

C'est le revival du RTS ? Je pensais le genre mort et enterré même si AoE 4 semble me donner tort.

----------


## Erkin_

Il n'y a pas Regiments !

----------


## Sharn

> Un streameur de Minecraft a perdu sa partie hardcore, après 4317 jours


Putain plus de 10 ans de partie Hardcore.  ::o:

----------


## Sannom

> C'est le revival du RTS ? Je pensais le genre mort et enterré même si AoE 4 semble me donner tort.


Ca a l'air ouais. Depuis qu'Eugen s'était planté avec Act of Agression, je pensais le genre mort et enterré, et déjà à l'époque c'était un peu risqué de sortir un jeu de ce type...

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (qui spéculent sur un tweet), un DLC pour *Returnal* devrait bientôt être annoncé :

https://gamerant.com/returnal-dlc-tease/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Norman Reedus* sera du prochain projet d'Hideo Kojima :

https://gamerant.com/norman-reedus-n...project-rumor/

Le FPS Biopunk *Wrought Flesh* doit sortir le 10 Décembre sur PC :




Le FPS de la seconde guerre mondiale *Post Scriptum* présente sa roadmap pour 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/post-scriptum-met...ute-pour-2022/



Y a un mod Squid Game pour *CS:GO* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/revenge-of-t...e-in-csgo-too/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Putain plus de 10 ans de partie Hardcore.


C'est 4317 jours ingame hein  :^_^:

----------


## poneyroux

> C'est 4317 jours ingame hein


Ca fait 1439h de jeu tout de même !

----------


## Sharn

> Ca fait 1439h de jeu tout de même !


 ::unsure::

----------


## Maalak

> C*e n*'est *pas* 4317 jours ingame hein


Fixed, sinon il risquerait d'avoir commencé avant la sortie du jeu à ce compte-là.  ::P:

----------


## Sangoon

> Fixed, sinon il risquerait d'avoir commencé avant la sortie du jeu à ce compte-là.


Il me semble que Yoggsothoth parlait de 4317 jours comptabilisés par le jeu d'où le inGame (1 jour dans minecraft = 10min irl)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Il me semble que Yoggsothoth parlait de 4317 jours comptabilisés par le jeu d'où le inGame (1 jour dans minecraft = 10min irl)


C'est ça !

----------


## Maalak

Ah oui, je vois, pas ingame comme temps réel passé dans le jeu, mais temps de jeu selon la durée des jours dans le jeu, au temps pour moi, j'ai mal compris, j'avais plutôt le décompte façon WoW en tête.  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Nurgle contre Slaanesh ! *Warhammer III* sort le 17 Février sur PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gameplay-video




Au bout d'un an, *Cyberpunk 2077* atteint une moyenne d'avis "plutôt positif" sur Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ating-on-steam

Le jeu d'enquête *Enigma Archives: RAIN CODE* a été annoncé par des anciens de Danganronpa :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/spik...ives-rain-code

Un groupe de fans a reproduit *Zelda 64*, en langage C, ce qui le rend modable (à condition d'avoir une copie vendue par Nintendo hein) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ods-and-ports/

Le jeu de plateformes musical *One Hand Clapping* sortira d'accès anticipé le 14 Décembre sur PC et XBox :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/on...mbre-prochain/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un *MMO Marvel* serait en préparation :

https://gamerant.com/marvel-mmorpg/
https://kotaku.com/devs-behind-dc-un...vel-1848127046

*Steam* a atteint les 27 millions de joueurs simultanés aujourd'hui, battant son précédent record :

https://gamerant.com/steam-concurrent-player-record/

Le speedrun de *Super Mario Odyssey* a été battu à 57 minutes et 21 secondes :

https://gamerant.com/super-mario-ody...d-record-time/

Sony a brevetté un contrôleur pour téléphone en forme de manette PlayStation :

https://gamingintel.com/sony-patents...ne-controller/



Le bug de suppression de l'inventaire de *Diablo 2 Resurrected* est revenu :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384502.html

----------


## Supergounou

> Sony a brevetté un contrôleur pour téléphone en forme de manette PlayStation :
> 
> https://gamingintel.com/sony-patents...ne-controller/


Genious.

----------


## pipoop

> Genious.


Parfait pour se prendre les stick dans la tronche quand tu téléphones

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

*Genius Loci*, un bouquin à propos des paysages dans les jeux vidéos :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tal-landscapes

Où on parle du premier jeu vidéo (qui n'est pas Pong) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14956...ous-croyez.htm

Le MMORPG *Lord Of The Rings Online*, sorti il y a 14 ans, va avoir droit à une grosse mise à jour, rapport à une petite série faite par un livreur de bouquins :

https://www.thegamer.com/lord-of-the...s-lotr-series/

Vegas Elysium Perk Pack est un pack de perks, pour *Fallout New Vegas*, inspiré de la soupe aux choux :

https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-new...sium-perk-mod/

https://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/m...ab=description

Un événement qui aurait lieu du 8 au 21 Février sur le mode multijoueur d'*Halo Infinite* aurait fuité :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...emingly-leaks/

Battlefield 2042 est sorti le 18 Novembre, *Farming Simulator 22*, le 22. Aujourd'hui, Battlefield 2042 a eu un pic à 52.524 joueurs simultanés sur Steam. Pour Farming Simulator 22, le pic est à 94.744 :

https://kotaku.com/on-steam-farming-...ers-1848128969

Mais bon, quand même, on peut s'accrocher aux nuages et aux tornades avec un grappin dans *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...ven-tornadoes/

Un documentaire sur le développement de *Far Cry 6* est disponible sur Youtube. Je pense qu'il n'y aura bizarrement que peu de contenu sur le harcélement et le crunch :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/un...e-sur-youtube/




De façon simple :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/la...le-2-decembre/





Petite bande-annonce pour *Halo Infinite* :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-g...w-cgi-trailer/




Il y aura une première mondiale aux *Game Awards*. Sur un jeu qui a commencé son développement il y a 2 ans et demi ... Et ça spécule fortement sur Zelda: Breath of the Wild 2 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...for-2-5-years/
https://gamerant.com/zelda-breath-wi...ards-keighley/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, pas de *Half Life 3*, mais peut-être bien un FPS / RTS :

https://gamerant.com/half-life-3-can...oject-citadel/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la *Nvidia RTX 3050* sera présentée début 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-3050...022-amd-intel/

En raison du nombre de tricheurs de plus en plus élevé, les joueurs de *Kalof Warzone* voudraient bien qu'on leur permette une liste plus importante de joueurs bloqués. Mais bon, comme ils ont dit, Ricochet va bloquer tous les tricheurs, je veux dire, vous voyez Bobby mentir ou arnaquer des gens ? :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...-list-request/

Les killstreaks permettent sur les kalofs permettent d'accumuler les bonus (dont celui de voir les cibles à travers les murs dans le dernier) en enchainant les kills qui deviennent donc de plus en plus faciles. C'est pourquoi un glitch dans le *Kalof annuel de cette année* permet de les enchainer même après une mort ... :

https://gamingintel.com/vanguard-dea...d-killstreaks/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un sondage), il se pourrait que Bandai Namco envisage de sortir des remasters de certains *Tales Of* :

https://noisypixel.net/tales-of-aris...ies-remasters/

On peut pas vraiment leur en vouloir. Les joueurs consoles du mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* veulent pouvoir supprimer le cross-play avec le PC pour éviter les vilains tricheurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/xbox-halo-in...heaters-on-pc/

La chaine de cinémas américaine *AMC*, qui accepte les paiements en cryptomonnaies depuis quelques temps, va donner des NFT avec les précommandes de ticket pour Spider-Man: No Way Home :

https://gizmodo.com/you-can-get-an-n...pid-1848129407

*AMD* veut multiplier l'efficacité énergétique des data centers d'ici à 2025 :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/com...5-2051364.html

----------


## Sangoon

Merci pour les news les canards c'est bien cool  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Genious.


Celui là me semble bien étonnant aussi, un dock tiers pour la Switch dans une grosse tablette

Il y a quelques vues en plus sur leur campagne, c'est de l'art surtout en accrochant la batterie externe derrière


Spoiler Alert! 



https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/o...-screen-size#/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

Un petit morceau de la bande-son de *Starfield*, par l'orchestre symphonique de Londres :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/29/l...rfields-score/




*Theorycraft Games* recrute à tour de bras des gens pour son jeu fantasy post-apo nommé temporairement Loki :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/29/t...de-named-loki/

Le test multijoueur de *Company Of Heroes 3* commence demain et finira le 7 Décembre. Le jeu doit sortir sur Steam quelque part en 2022 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/com...-test-tomorrow

Le tactical *No Plan B*, par le créateur de Gladiabots, sort le 1er Décembre en accès anticipé sur Steam. Un prologue est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/no-...vention-arrive

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...an_B_Prologue/




Le dungeon-crawler à mains nues ou gantées de métal, *Fight Knight* sort le 30 Novembre sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fig...t-arrive-enfin




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Bioshock 4* sera sous Unreal Engine 5, sera nommé Isolation, et se passera dans deux villes. Il devrait être annoncé au premier trimestre 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/biosh...ve-two-cities/

*Mortal Kombat Trilogy*, un remake HD des 3 premiers Mortal Kombat avait été annulé en 2018. Le projet va être présenté une nouvelle fois à Warner Bros. Il y a des screenshots dans l'article :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/eyeba...e-screenshots/

Présentation du nouveau personnage en DLC du jeu de la bagarre *Guilty Gear: Strive*. Nommé Happy Chaos, il sera disponible demain pour les possesseurs du Season Pass et le 3 Décembre pour les autres :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/guil...er-happy-chaos




Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'enquête *Enigma Archives: RAIN CODE*, pas des anciens de la série des Danganronpa :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/enig...teaser-trailer




Un MMORPG Marvel est bien en développement chez *Dimensional Ink Studios*, qui travaille aussi sur DC Universe Online, qui doit recevoir une extension en 2023 :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/11...cs-upgrade-and

Le jeu de survie sur des planètes extra-terrestres *Icarus* sort le 4 Décembre sur Steam, par le même studio de développement que DayZ :

https://www.thegamer.com/dayz-develo...s-on-saturday/ 

Le jeu de survie en monde ouvert en accès anticipé *Myth Of Empires* est le 10ème jeu le plus vendu la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/myth-of-emp...m-best-seller/

----------


## KOUB

Présentation de la 5ème saison de *Sea Of Thieves* avec en particulier la nouvelle possibilité d'enterrer ses trésors :

https://www.thegamer.com/sea-of-thie...heir-treasure/




Bande-annonce pour la série *Halo* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...iler-released/




Les mises à jour next-gen pour *Cyberpunk 2077* et *The Witcher 3* devraient être respectivement disponible au premier et au second trimestre 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...release-dates/

Et des fonctionnalités multijoueurs devraient être disponible un de ces jours pour les deux jeux :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...res-gradually/

Leeroy “ The Human Tackboard” Patterson collectionne les copies de *Sneak King*, le jeu de Burger King sur XBox 360. Il en a pour le moment 2.706 :

https://kotaku.com/wrestling-man-col...ide-1848131841
https://gamerant.com/thousands-copie...xbox-360-game/



Le 22ème chapitre de *Dead By Daylight*, Portrait Of A Murder, sera disponible demain :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...urder-chapter/

Un exploit existe pour farmer les XP d'armes sans forcer dans le mode Zombies *Kalof Annuel de cette année* :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...on-xp-exploit/

Un crossover a fuité entre *Chrono Cross* et le jeu mobile free-to-play Another Eden, ce qui tend à confirmer les rumeurs de remake du premier :

https://gamerant.com/chrono-cross-re...rossover-leak/

Le doubleur de Wesker a fuité comme un gros dégueulasse *Resident Evil 4 Remake* :

https://www.actugaming.net/resident-...-image-459526/





Présentation des nouveautés de *Marvel’s Avengers*, en pic à 1032 joueurs simultanés sur Steam le week-end dernier :

https://www.actugaming.net/marvels-a...-table-459662/




*Battlefield 2042* est sorti le 19 Novembre ... Et a perdu la moitié de ses joueurs sur Steam en 10 jours :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...s-player-base/

Des nouvelles du prochain épisode de *Final Fantasy VII Remake* avec ... deux chambres :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...re-enix-393159





Un pack HD pour *Neverwinter Nights Enhanced Edition* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/41gb-of-hd-m...anced-edition/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...68049657787421

Le wargame *War in the East 2* sortira le 9 Décembre sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/massive-ww2-...m-in-december/

Le mode multijoueur, promis à la sortie de *Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered* en 2019, ne sortira jamais :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ghostbusters...yer-after-all/

Le simulateur de colonie heroic-fantasy *TFM: The First Men* sortira au Printemps 2022 sur Steam :




Il y a de plus en plus de bots-pêcheurs sur *New World*, ce qui limite les XP à gagner par la compétence et les ressources :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-pl...-fishing-bots/

Il y a 20 jeux EA non-listé dans le *Xbox Game Pass pour PC*, qui sont quand même jouables avec l'abonnement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-secr...e-pass-for-pc/

*Super People*, le battle-royale de super-héros, commence une bêta fermée le 7 Décembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/superhero-ba...-december-7th/

Le speedrunner Jackson Reynolds a fini *Skyrim* en 1:12:15, battant son propre record :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrim-speed...nd-12-minutes/.




Évidemment, les scalpeurs essaient de vendre les tickets pré-vendus pour *Spider-Man: No Way Home* sur ebay ... À un prix un poil délirant. Je sais que des gens paient des jpegs sans aucun droits attenants bien plus cher, mais quand même ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/scalpers-sp...25000-dollars/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Il devrait bientôt y avoir un nouveau *Tetris* sur téléphones portables, par Playstudios, qui en a acquis les droits :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/11/29/p...s-mobile-game/

Le jeu d'ambiance-réflexion *Aspire: Ina’s Tale* sortira sur XBox One, Switch et PC le 7 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/aspi...es-december-17




La fiction interactive *Buried Stars* est sortie sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/buri...c-now-availabe

Le jeu historique de la guerre de sécession *Battle Cry of Freedom* sortira au 2ème semestre 2022, après 10 ans de développement ... Oui, c'est mieux que star Citizen, et sans vendre de projets de vaisseaux :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/battle-cr...-release-2022/




Le bêta de l'extension End of Dragons pour *Guild Wars 2* commence demain :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/guild-war...ns-final-beta/




Le shooter en arène *Void Slayer* a été annoncé ... par Madmind Studio, connu pour Succubus. Donc cette fois, pas de cul pour cacher la misère :

https://nofrag.com/void-slayer-quand...arena-shooter/




Le RPG *Vampire: The Masquerade - Swansong* (Pas Bloodlines 2, l'autre), voit sa sortie retardée au 19 Mai 2022. C'est pour que les développeurs ne meurent pas d'épuisement ou de dépression suite à un crunch fort malvenu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/vampire-the-...ance-for-devs/





*The Fantasy Islands* est un jeu à base de NFT où on construit son île-NFT avec des machins-NFT. Enfin, c'est un projet de jeu. Et quelqu'un a acheté un yatch-NFT à 650.000$. J'entends Chris Roberts prendre des notes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/someone-boug...been-released/

----------


## Ruvon

Le *Newspeek* de la semaine, marqué par le faible nombre de sorties intéressantes depuis mardi dernier, mais il y a quand même deux trois trucs à lire : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/







Est-ce que Philip Rosedale, le créateur du premier Metaverse *Second Life*, est bien placé pour parler de l'avenir du/des Metaverse(s) ? Toujours est-il qu'il n'y croit plus très fort, en tous cas pas dans le format actuel.

https://www.thegamer.com/metaverse-c...the-metaverse/



GameIndustry.biz a interrogé des joueurs de Call of Duty pour leur demander pourquoi ils n'avaient pas acheté *Vanguard*. L'échantillon est limité, mais globalement c'est parce qu'ils avaient autre chose à foutre (plusieurs réponses étaient possibles, d'où le %age qui dépasse les 100%).



https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-year-gi-asks



Une interview de *Tami Borowick* par le site Lucasdelirium.it. Si ça ne vous dit rien, c'est une des devs (mais pas la plus connue) de Lucasfilm Games qui a bossé sur Monkey Island 2 avant d'aller faire tout plein de choses.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/pc/luc...nd-freddi-fish

----------


## Aza

Ce thread est tellement de qualité, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne l'ai pas suivi avant  ::O: 
J'ai même pu virer ces daubes de JV.com de mes favoris, je m'en servais pour me tenir auxm courant des news, mais j'en pouvais plus entres les pubs, les news putaclic et les tests en carton, merci :D

----------


## Hideo

Et KOUB a meme pas encore eut le droit a son sous titre rien qu'a lui  :tired: 
A vos stylos. 

RSS Bender ? 
NewsMaster ?

----------


## Kamasa

Faut pas lui mettre un sous-titre custom.
Faut renommer les "news" en les "koubs".

----------


## Kriegor

> 


Bien classe le petit Albert. RE4 Remake a le potentiel pour faire mon bonheur. S'ils restent vraiment sur le gameplay d'origine, mais l'enrichissent de toutes les améliorations et rééquilibrages apportés par le 5eme opus, et étoffent avec ça le bestiaire et les modes annexes, ça va être un chef d'oeuvre. Bon il y a autant de chances qu'à la place, ils en face un FPS très simple ou qu'ils épurent toutes les mécaniques pour se concentrer sur l'aspect fuite / terreur. Je croise les doigts.

----------


## Zerger

Bordel, on ne les arrête plus ! 
Un nouveau DLC pour *Dead Cells: The Queen and the Sea*  ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 



Promis, c'est le der des der !

----------


## Megiddo

> Ce thread est tellement de qualité, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne l'ai pas suivi avant 
> J'ai même pu virer ces daubes de JV.com de mes favoris, je m'en servais pour me tenir au courant des news, mais j'en pouvais plus entres les pubs, les news putaclic et les tests en carton, merci :D


Pareil. 

JV.com servait juste pour avoir quelques titres, GK qui passe derrière paywall, c'est tout juste si je vais voir quelques autres sites comme PC Gamer, RPS, entre autres sites disons généralistes. Les sites plus confidentiels, pour les jeux moins grand public, sont toujours utiles, je pense par exemple à Wargamer.fr ou son équivalent américain. C'est très appréciable en tout cas de trouver cette somme de niouzes "à la maison", dans la mare aux canards, quand on manque de temps. 

Encore merci pour le boulot, Koub, Ruvon et d'autres que j'oublie sûrement.  ::): 


Pour le sous-titre, je propose "Grand Reporter". Sobre et efficace.  :Cigare:

----------


## akaraziel

C'est vrai, merci à eux, je ne consulte presque plus les sites de news, sauf ceux spécialisés (comme Judgehype pour ce qui tourne autour de Diablo).

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Merci pour les remerciements, ça fait toujours plaisir  :;): 

Et mon plan pour passer payant se déroule sans accroc maintenant que vous êtes dépendants  ::ninja:: 

The New War, la prochaine grosse extension du jeu de ninjas de l'espace *Warframe* sera disponible le 15 Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...r-release-date




Le jeu d'action-aventure *World's End Club* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dan...ame-game-on-pc

Atari, qui doit vraiment chercher de la tune n'importe où, sort la série des *Commands de Sid Meier*  (Decision In The Desert, Crusade In Europe, et Conflict In Vietnam) sur Steam. Pas des remakes hein, les jeux des années 80 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sid...steam-tomorrow

Le party-game *Rubber Bandits* sortira le 2 Décembre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rub...ee-gang-beasts




Le JRPG *Alterium Shift* sortira le 1er Décembre sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/alt...t-3d-pixel-art




Où Brandon Yanez, le game designer principal de *Back 4 Blood* parle de son système de cartes :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...us-card-system

La série des *ACA NEOGEO* (Alpha Mission II, Metal Slug 5, et Samurai Shodown IV) est disponible sur téléphones portables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/aca-...or-ios-android

Le schmup *Castle of Shikigami 2* sortira le 6 Décembre sur Steam, où une démo jouable est déjà disponible. Une sortie sur Switch est prévue pour début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/cast...022-for-switch

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...f_Shikigami_2/

Un autre schmup, *Crimzon Clover: World EXplosion* sortira lui aussi le 6 Décembre sur Steam, où une démo jouable est aussi disponible. La version Switch est par contre déjà sortie :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/crim...hes-december-6

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rld_EXplosion/

Le twin-stock shooter *Clid the Snail* sortira sur PC le 15 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/clid...es-december-15




Le jeu d'aventures *Where the Heart Leads* sortira en Août 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/wher...in-august-2022

----------


## KOUB

La sortie du jeu d'aventures *Card Shark* est décalée d'un vague 2021 à un vague 2022. Sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/card...elayed-to-2022




La sortie du jeu d'horreur *Sons of the Forest* est aussi décalée d'un vague 2021 à un beaucoup plus précis 20 Mai 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/sons...to-may-20-2022




*Aliens: Fireteam Elite* (en pic à 928 joueurs sur Steam sur la dernière semaine) sera disponible sur le XBox Game Pass le 14 Décembre, en même temps que la saison 2 commencera :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/alie...eason-2-update

La mise à jour Spectacular Superstar pour *Shantae and the Seven Sirens* est maintenant disponible, avec 4 nouveaux modes de jeu, un peu de contenu en plus, et d'autres trucs :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/11/shan...four-new-modes




le DLC Art of War Charity Pack d'*Arma III*, vendu au bénéfice du Comité international de la Croix-Rouge, a récolté 155.783$ :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15012...-de-guerre.htm



Selon sa page sur le microsoft store, il faudra 180Go d'espace libre pour installer *Stalker 2: Heart of Chernobyl* sur une XBox :

https://www.thegamer.com/stalker-2-1...crosoft-store/

Il en faut peu pour s'amuser sur *Elite Dangerous*. Des joueurs se servent de la carte recensant leurs déplacements pour exprimer leurs fibres artistiques :

https://www.thegamer.com/elite-dange...ngs-and-memes/

Suites aux commentaires pois et mesurés des joueurs se plaignant du grind infernal du battlepass du mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite*, les joueurs gagneront maintenant de l'XP pour leurs 6 premières parties de la journée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ames-each-day/

Le lead designer d'Alien Isolation, Gary Napper, a rejoint Rare pour travailler sur *Everwild* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...k-on-everwild/

Bande-annonce de lancement pour la campagne de *Halo Infinite*, qui sort le 8 Décembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...been-released/




Grosse mise à jour DreamShaping 2.0, aujourd'hui pour *Dreams*, le jeu pour faire des jeux de la PlayStation. Mediamolecule sort aussi le dungeon crawler jouable en coop *Ancient Dangers: A Bat's Tale* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dreams-an...s-tale-update/




Les développeurs préviennent qu'il y aura de longues files d'attente le 3 Décembre, jour de la sortie d'Endwalkers, l'extension de *Final Fantasy 14* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/final-fan...ch-approaches/

----------


## Aza

> Selon sa page sur le microsoft store, il faudra 180Go d'espace libre pour installer *Stalker 2: Heart of Chernobyl* sur une XBox :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/stalker-2-1...crosoft-store/



oO

----------


## KOUB

6 millions de ventes pour *Dead Cells*, qui en profite pour annoncer son prochain DLC, The Queen and the Sea, pour début 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/dead-cells-...-announcement/
https://kotaku.com/wow-dead-cells-is...huh-1848138123




Il y a de plus en plus de bots qui accaparent diverses ressources pour les revendre contre du vrai argent sur *New World*, ce qui pourrit encore plus l'économie déjà pas bien vaillante :

https://kotaku.com/new-world-bots-ar...g-t-1848138433

C'est la deuxième fois qu'un fan présente un projet de jeu *Mother 4*. Le premier était devenu Oddity, avant une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Nintendo :

https://kotaku.com/someone-is-trying...s-g-1848138314




*HBO* se lance dans les jeux vidéos avec un partenariat avec Glow Up Games, pour un jeu nommé Insecure: The Come Up Game :

https://gizmodo.com/hbo-follows-netf...mes-1848137560

Il est maintenant possible de passer les cinématiques de victoire sur *Street Fighter V* :

https://www.destructoid.com/street-f...pcom-luke-dlc/

Fawzi Mesmar, ancien directeur du design de DICE, devient vice-président de l'édition d'*Ubisoft* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...p-of-editorial

Où on parle de la raison pour laquelle Jagex a aidé Brendan Malcolm a développer Melvor Idle, l'idle game basé sur *RuneScape* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-flagship-rpg

Une loi visant à empêcher les scalpeurs (pas ceux qui coupent des bouts de crâne, il y a déjà des lois pour ça normalement) et les bots de sévir a été présentée par les Démocrates aux USA :

https://gamerant.com/laws-ps5-xbox-s...s-illegal-why/

Microsoft cherche un producteur principal pour l'équipe de développement travaillant sur le reboot de *Perfect Dark* :

https://gamerant.com/the-initiative-...t-dark-reboot/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des offres d'emplois), il semblerait bien que le prochain *Mass Effect* ne sera pas sous Frostbite :

https://gamerant.com/new-mass-effect...unreal-engine/

Sqaure Enix a ressorti la bande-annonce pour *Final Fantasy XIV*, la première version, celle qui était toute pourrie. Ça spécule fort, du coup :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...ler-re-upload/




*Battlefield 2042* continue de chuter sur Steam, en poussant de petits cris pathétiques :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...-hits-new-low/

Dire plus ou moins que "la triche fait naturellement partie du support d'un jeu free-to-play sur PC, et qu'il y en aura toujours", c'était pas une bonne idée pour le mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite*, même si c'est pas faux :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...ng-fans-angry/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le tactical RPG *La stratégie du Triangle* :

https://noisypixel.net/triangle-stra...and-glenbrook/




*Dying Light 2* est passé gold. La sortie est toujours prévue pour le 4 Février 2022, qui sera un mois bien dense :

https://noisypixel.net/dying-light-2-gone-gold/

Bande-annonce pour High Calibre, la dernière opération de *Rainbow Six Siege*, sortie aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/la-nouvelle-opera...ve-aujourdhui/

----------


## KOUB

40 minutes de gameplay pour le FPS *Turbo Overkill*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/turbo-overkill-40...fps-cyberpunk/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (quelqu'un qui est allé fouillé les statistiques du jeux), il semblerait que les joueurs manettes soient plus précis que les joueurs clavier-souris sur le mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* :

https://nofrag.com/les-manettes-avan...halo-infinite/

*GOG* perd de l'argent :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384584.html

La fusion des serveurs peu-peuplés de *New World*, dont l’hémorragie de joueurs semble enfin au moins ralentir, n'a pas encore eu lieu :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384568.html

Il y a eu une remise des *CIC Esport Business Awards* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384590.html

La mise à jour 1.03 de *GTA Trilogy Remastered Definitive Edition* a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384598.html

Coup d’œil à une région d'*Elden Ring* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384603.html





Présentation des points d'intérêt de la carte Caldera, qui doit sortir dans quelques jours pour *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384601.html





*MercurySteam* (Metroid Dread, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow), travaille sur un action RPG nommé temporairement Project Iron :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...fantasy-393351

*Rocket League Sideswipe* est disponible sur téléphones portables aujourd'hui :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050844977.html




*Zordix* s'est payé Maximum Games, qui est surtout un éditeur :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/z...050844985.html

1.5 millions de copies vendues en une semaine pour *Farm Simulator 22* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050844987.html

La mise à jour de l'hiver d'hier corrige des trucs de *Age of Empires 4* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/age-of-empir...gthens-spears/

*Capcom Arcade Stadium* est le troisième jeu le plus joué de Steam en ce moment ... Grâce à des bots :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bots-have-ma...game-on-steam/

Les jeux du *Xbox Cloud Gaming* deviennent plus jolis ... Uniquement sur Edge par contre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-clari...olution-boost/
https://www.pcgamer.com/xbox-cloud-g...-only-on-edge/

Bande-annonce pour la roadmap de cet hiver de *Hitman 3* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/hitman-3-...oadmap-trailer




Todd Howard a dit des trucs à propos de *Starfield* ("C'est un univers, pas juste un jeu"). Il y a aussi quelques nouveaux screenshots. Je vous rappelle que les paroles de Todd Howard n'engagent que ceux qui les croient et nullement Todd Howard lui-même ou Bethesda :

https://www.ign.com/articles/starfie...ic-exploration
https://www.pcgamer.com/todd-howard-...-in-starfield/
https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/11/st...velles-images/
https://www.thegamer.com/todd-howard...ield-universe/




Bande-annonce de lancement pour la 4ème saison du jeu de balle au prisonnier *Knockout City*, nommée Alien Invaders :




Aux USA, *Edge* se mets à suggérer des méthodes pour payer en plusieurs fois sans frais quand vous rentrez votre numéro de carte de paiement dans un site de vente :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...o-edge-browser

La prochaine mise à jour de *Windows 11* rajoutera un bouton pour pouvoir couper votre micro :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/win...c-2051960.html

Vous n'aurez pas manquer que *Rocket League Sideswipe* est sorti sur iOS, ce qui marque le retour d'Epic sur l'Apple Store :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/epi...e-2051965.html

Les caractéristiques des prochaines cartes *RTX 40X0 de Nvidia* commencent à se préciser ... et la future pénurie aussi :

https://gizmodo.com/nvidias-rumored-...ble-1848137860

Nouveau vote pour les employés d'*Amazon* en Alabama, pour se syndiquer :

https://gizmodo.com/amazons-alabama-...-to-1848133822

Selon un sondage de *The Writer's Guild of Great Britain*, 53% des auteurs de jeux vidéos ont subi ou été témoins de harcélement :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...enced-bullying

----------


## KOUB

Asus a sorti un détecteur ... de propreté des fruits et légumes :

https://gizmodo.com/asus-made-a-kitc...s-a-1848136513

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Parfait pour les psychopathes comme moi.

----------


## yodaxy

> Et mon plan pour passer payant se déroule sans accroc maintenant que vous êtes dépendants


Je savais qu'il y avait un plan machiavélique derrière toutes ces news gratuites !  ::o: 

Merci KOUB !

----------


## Gero

> La mise à jour 1.03 de *GTA Trilogy Remastered Definitive Edition* a été déployée aujourd'hui :
> https://www.millenium.org/news/384598.html


Y a pas encore de nouveaux modèles pour les personnages dégueulasses. Mais au moins ils ont rajouté du brouillard sur GTA SA ce qui est rend le jeu plus joli.

----------


## Sharn

https://korben.info/revolt-comme-dis...en-source.html
Je viens de découvrir Revolt au détour d'une discussion. En gros c'est Discord sans la surveillance. À votre avis qui va vouloir y aller ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Question générale sur l'actualité du moment, suite aux scandales sur la toxicité dans les grandes sociétés du jeu vidéo, certains prédisent la mort  des grosses boîtes occidentales comme Blizzard, ubisoft, EA,etc....Est-ce que ça relève juste du délire de gamer ou est-ce qu'il ya des éléments raisonnables qui pourrait faire que cela arrive(mauvais investissements dans le f2p, baisse de la qualité générale des jeux à leur sortie qui finit réellement par impacter les ventes,mauvaise réputation sur l'atmosphère de travail)?Si plus aucun talent ne vient dans ces sociétés, elles auront du mal à tourner non?

----------


## Zerger

Je n'ai pas l'impression que la toxicité soit la principale cause de leur potentielle mort...
Quand tu regardes les derniers jeux blizzard.....

----------


## pipoop

T'essayes de revendre tes actions?

----------


## Kriegor

> Question générale sur l'actualité du moment, suite aux scandales sur la toxicité dans les grandes sociétés du jeu vidéo, certains prédisent la mort  des grosses boîtes occidentales comme Blizzard, ubisoft, EA,etc....Est-ce que ça relève juste du délire de gamer ou est-ce qu'il ya des éléments raisonnables qui pourrait faire que cela arrive(mauvais investissements dans le f2p, baisse de la qualité générale des jeux à leur sortie qui finit réellement par impacter les ventes,mauvaise réputation sur l'atmosphère de travail)?Si plus aucun talent ne vient dans ces sociétés, elles auront du mal à tourner non?


L'important, ce sont les IP. Blizzard, Ubisoft et EA restent assis sur une manne d'or.
Leurs ventes sont loin de se porter mal. Ils ont tous les 3 au moins un jeu dans les 10 plus populaires du moment.
On ne peut pas dire qu'ils surfent au sommet de la vague, mais ils ne vont pas disparaître, et je doute qu'ils régressent. Je pense même qu'Activision et Ubisoft ne sont pas des investissements dégueu en ce moment. L'action d'Activision devrait rebondir autour de 51$. Ubisoft, il ne faut pas faire d'extrapolation de courbes parce que ça fait peur, mais, franchement je ne suis même pas sûr que j'attendrais avant d'acheter des parts.
Bien sûr, si vous perdez de l'argent, ça reste votre entière responsabilité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Question générale sur l'actualité du moment, suite aux scandales sur la toxicité dans les grandes sociétés du jeu vidéo, certains prédisent la mort  des grosses boîtes occidentales comme Blizzard, ubisoft, EA,etc....Est-ce que ça relève juste du délire de gamer ou est-ce qu'il ya des éléments raisonnables qui pourrait faire que cela arrive(mauvais investissements dans le f2p, baisse de la qualité générale des jeux à leur sortie qui finit réellement par impacter les ventes,mauvaise réputation sur l'atmosphère de travail)?Si plus aucun talent ne vient dans ces sociétés, elles auront du mal à tourner non?


Faudrait vraiment qu'ils mettent le paquet pour se couler, exprès.
Ils sont du pognon, de grosses IP, le GaaS...Si demain le vent tourne pour certaines prods, ils adapteront. C'est pas demain qu'ils vont disparaître.

Puis faut être réaliste, le scandale du "toxique" ne doit pas impacter tant que ça les ventes des jeux. Si fallait s'émouvoir des conditions dans lesquelles nos biens étaient fabriqués ça ferait longtemps "qu'on" achèterait plus de fringues provenant de pays où les réglementations  du travail sont...Ah bah y'en a pas, en fait, c'est vrai que c'est plus simple  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Il y a peu de chances que les gros groupes disparaissent, par contre ils risquent de subit une période de changements pour tenter d'améliorer leur situation. J'ai bizarrement plus confiance en Ubisoft qu'Activision pour remonter la pente au moins dans les 3-5 prochaines années, quoique après avoir vu leur annonce pour XDefiant et GR:Frontline... je ne garantis rien.  ::P: 

C'est plus pour Blizzard que je m'inquiéterais vu comment Activision a tranché dans les employé ces dernières années, avec la qualité de leurs sorties qui a largement baissée comparé à leur réputation de sortir des jeux très soignés. C'est comme si Activision n'était pas du tout compatible avec la façon de faire des jeux chez Blibli.

Pour ce qui est de Kotick, les trésoriers de 6 États américains demandent une rencontre pour discuter des récents scandales. donc la série de problèmes est loin d'être terminée :
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ision-blizzard

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Je n'ai pas l'impression que la toxicité soit la principale cause de leur potentielle mort...
> Quand tu regardes les derniers jeux blizzard.....


Ne m'en parle pas ça fait des années que je n'ai pas utilisé le launcher... J'attends tout juste quelque chose de Diablo 4 sans me faire d'illusions.

----------


## Orhin

Si certains n'ont pas encore été convaincus de regarder Arcane, Hideo Kojima a un mot à vous dire :

----------


## Herman Speed

Scandale autour du jeu Fight Knight. 







Il ne faut pas rendre jaloux les grosses boîtes dans les affaires de scandales sexuels. 

Please note, there will be discussion of physical and sexual abuse, trauma, suicidal ideation, targeted harassment, and sexism/racism. I will try not to go into more detail than is necessary, but please take care from this point forward.

https://rivalerose.wordpress.com/why...night-project/

http://www.nathalielawhead.com/candy...n-fight-knight

----------


## Stelarc

> Si certains n'ont pas encore été convaincus de regarder Arcane, Hideo Kojima a un mot à vous dire :


Il a bien touché son chèque.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Nix Umbra* est un jeu d'horreur étrange, disponible depuis quelques jours sur Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ed-and-intense

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1489600/Nix_Umbra/




Le RPG *Mechajammer* sortira le 2 Décembre sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mec...k-fait-arrivee




Le deck-builder *Astrea: Six-Sided Oracles* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ast...ation-disparue




Où William Dyce, lead designer chez Amplitude Studios, parle de la diplomatie dans *Humankind* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...y-of-humankind

Du gameplay fuité pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Crimson Desert*, annoncé en 2019 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...zing-graphics/




Le mod *Dark Souls: Nightfall*, réalisé comme une suite directe à Dark Souls par des fans, sortira le 21 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-f...-january-2022/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'horreur *Post Trauma*, un jeu à caméras fixes, façon Resident Evil / Silent Hill, a été annoncé. Une démo alpha est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/post-...camera-angles/

https://robertoserrag.itch.io/post-trauma-demo







Le jeu d'action-plateformes *Solar Ash* sort demain sur PlayStation et PC (exclu EGS) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/sola...launch-trailer




Le jeu d'horreur *AFTERMATH* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/psyc...box-one-and-pc

*CD Projekt Red* vent une montre Cyberpunk 2077 pour 500$ avec un certificat digital d'authenticité qui est aussi un NFT :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-2077-watch-nft/



*Take-Two*, maintenant que ses avocats sont bien chauds, veut déposer les mots Rockstar, Bully et Take-Two ... Et que donc, ils devraient aussi avoir les droits du jeu *It Takes Two*. Parce que bon, y a pas que Bethesda qui peut faire des poursuites à la con :

https://www.thegamer.com/take-two-it...emark-dispute/

La pétition pour que Warner Bros autorise la *4K Mortal Kombat Trilogy* réalisée par des fans approche des 6000 signatures. Les développeurs disent aussi avoir le soutien d'Ed Boon, le créateur de la série :

https://www.thegamer.com/4k-mortal-k...-boon-support/

Selon Valve, il n'y aura pas d'exclusivité sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-deck-no-exclusives/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de survie interplanétaire *Icarus*, qui sort le 3 Décembre :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/icar.../2300-6456821/




*Arnold Schwarzenegger* a touché un gros chèque :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/worl.../2300-6456820/




Les douze jeux du *XBox Game Pass* de Décembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-announced-2/



Le streameur MattDaRoc a fini tous les *Resident Evil* classique sans prendre un coup :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-streamer-b...ame-1848144552

La grosse mise à jour qui réparera plein de problèmes, c'est pour Jeudi sur *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ith-300-fixes/
https://kotaku.com/everything-in-bat...tch-1848145934

Le premier *TitanFall* va être retiré définitivement de la vente par EA en Mars 2022. Aucune raison n'est citée mais les incessantes attaques DDoS organisées par des connards semblent avoir eu une influence. Le jeu sera par contre toujours jouable pour ceux le possédant avant la date buttoir :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sale-for-good/
https://kotaku.com/beloved-shooter-t...-pe-1848145339

----------


## KOUB

*Twitch* va utiliser le machine-learning pour trouver les utilisateurs bannis qui créent de nouveaux comptes pour les bannir à nouveau. Et si ça fonctionne, ça pourrait être fort utile :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-machine-...picious-users/
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...cat-and-mouse/

Wales Interactive a annoncé le FMV *Who Pressed Mute on Uncle Marcus?* pour début 2022, sur toutes les consoles, PC, Mac et téléphones portables :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/wa...ur-debut-2022/




C'est le jour de commencer votre calendrier de l'avant ... Sur *Dead by Daylight* aussi :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-daylight-christmas-season/





*Firegirl: Hack’ n Splash Rescue* sort toujours le 14 Décembre sur Steam, mais c'est maintenant début 2022 pour toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/firegirl-hack...rsion-delayed/




L'extension Project_Hel pour *Ghostrunner* a été annoncé pour le 27 Janvier 2022. Des machins cosmétiques seront aussi offerts le 7 Décembre :

https://noisypixel.net/ghostrunner-e...-cosmetic-dlc/




Le thriller psychologique *Twin Mirror* est sorti sur Steam aujourd'hui, avec une démo jouable de disponible :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/twin-mirr...strange-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1552810/Twin_Mirror/

Voici ce qui sera disponible au lancement du jeu de survie *Icarus*, qui sort le 4 Décembre :

https://nofrag.com/le-contenu-du-pro...e-ghostrunner/



Où ça parle des caractéristiques des futures *Nvidia RTX 40XX* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-rtx-...than-expected/

Où ça parle des nouvelles cartes graphiques "sérieuses" du chinois *Innosilicon* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-chinese-...ops-announced/

Christian Muhler s'ennuyait. Alors il a créé un vrai mode battle royale pour *Battlefield 2042*, nommé Warfield 100 et disponible dans le mode Portal du jeu, alors que DICE déclarait que c'était impossible :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...as-impossible/

C'est Noël sur *Hitman III* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/santa-47-com...making-a-list/




La dernière mise à jour de *Stardew Valley* facilite le support des mods :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...dding-support/

Un groupe d'activistes demande à ce que *Bobby Kotick* soit viré ... du conseil d'administration de Coca-Cola. Parce ce que oui, c'est pas parce qu'on est CEO qu'on peut pas toucher du pognon d'ailleurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/political-ac...-of-directors/

Bande-annonce pour le Kronosaurus, qui fera partie du pack Early Cretaceous pour *Jurassic World Evolution 2*, qui sort le 9 Décembre :

https://www.ign.com/videos/jurassic-...saurus-trailer




*Razer* sort aussi un machin portable pour jouer :

https://www.ign.com/articles/razer-s...n-g3x-hands-on

Jessica Gonzales, Senior Test Analyst chez *Blizzard*, quitte la compagnie, pour préserver son bien-être et sa santé mentale. On ne peut pas lui en vouloir :

https://gamerant.com/activision-bliz...k-environment/





6 trésoriers d'états (California, Delaware, Illinois, Massachusetts, Nevada et Oregon) demandent à discuter avec le conseil d'administration à propos de l'état des revenus des agriculteurs dans le pays ... Non, d'histoires de harcélement et de sexisme plutôt :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ision-blizzard
https://kotaku.com/government-offici...are-1848146295

C'était rigolo cette affaire Gamestonk hein ? Parce que bon, c'est le rush de Noël en ce moment pour la chaine de magasins ... Et bon, il vaut mieux prendre le pognon pour des parachutes dorés que pour payer suffisamment les employés qui en chient en ce moment :

https://kotaku.com/gamestop-pushes-e...ing-1848144495

37% de la population mondiale n'aurait jamais été sur internet, selon une étude des Nations Unies :

https://gizmodo.com/37-percent-of-th...nli-1848145327

Une nouvelle uniquement à destination d'Ellen Replay. Nicolas Cage va jouer Dracula dans le film Renfield :

https://gizmodo.com/nicolas-cage-is-...age-1848139314

Y a des gens qui devraient arrêter d'acheter n'importe quoi. Parce que du coup, des gens font n'importe quoi dans l'idée de le vendre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/swarovski...te-collection/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...sword-crystals



Comme chaque année, le streameur *Yogscast* fait un stream pour des œuvres caritatives. Mais cette année, si vous donnez 47$, vous aurez droit à un bundle de 56 jeux dont Wildermyth, Heaven's Vault, Northgard, Unrailed, etc :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/get...ars-jingle-jam

https://jinglejam.tiltify.com/

----------


## comodorecass

Si à 40 ans, t'as pas ta montre-gode-NFT, t'as raté ta vie.

----------


## Aza

> Il a bien touché son chèque.


son twitter est rempli de critique de film/séries, il est passioné de ça, m'étonnerait qu'il touche un chèque à chaque fois... De plus, je ne pense pas qu'il ait besoin de ça... N'importe quoi.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> son twitter est rempli de critique de film/séries, il est passioné de ça, m'étonnerait qu'il touche un chèque à chaque fois... De plus, je ne pense pas qu'il ait besoin de ça... N'importe quoi.


Je pense aussi que c'est tout à fait sincère. Je viens de terminer la série et c'est clairement une réussite sur tous les tableaux, c'est simplement une des meilleures adaptations d'un jeux vidéo qu'il m'ait été donné de voir.

C'est d’ailleurs étonnant vu que le studio français Fortiche qui est derrière n'a pas énormément de productions à son actif, ils assurent grave.

----------


## pipoop

Aujourd'hui nous allons à la rencontre du studio fortiche.
Animateurs artisanal.un métier voie de disparition,un savoir faire ancestral et un résultat d'un qualité inégalée.
Un reportage de Jean Koub Lapige.

----------


## Zerger

Riot c'est un peu le nouveau Blizzard.
Tout ce qu'ils font se transforment en or  ::o: 

Je ne serais pas contre qu'ils nous fassent un RTS ou un HnS dans leur univers

----------


## Bibik

> Riot c'est un peu le nouveau Blizzard.


Y compris pour les accusations de harcèlement et de sexisme  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sorkar

Et sans le dixième de leur talent pour créer des héros charismatiques, des cinématiques ou des mondes cohérents.

----------


## Aza

> Riot c'est un peu le nouveau Blizzard.
> Tout ce qu'ils font se transforment en or


On en parlait justement y'a pas longtemps avc un pote, j'ai fait la même comparaison  :;):

----------


## Blackogg

> Et sans le dixième de leur talent pour créer des héros charismatiques, des cinématiques ou des mondes cohérents.


Hormis peut-être pour les cinématiques, ça fait bien 15 ans que que c'est plus le cas chez Blizzard non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> Hormis peut-être pour les cinématiques, ça fait bien 15 ans que que c'est plus le cas chez Blizzard non plus


J'allais le dire.

Puis bon, c'est facile de faire des mondes cohérents quand tu piques tout à Warhammer (et W40K).  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Riot c'est un peu le nouveau Blizzard.
> Tout ce qu'ils font se transforment en or 
> 
> Je ne serais pas contre qu'ils nous fassent un RTS ou un HnS dans leur univers


A priori Riot a un projet de mmo https://www.riotgames.com/en/mmo-recruiting

----------


## Kriegor

> Hormis peut-être pour les cinématiques, ça fait bien 15 ans que que c'est plus le cas chez Blizzard non plus


En terme d'héros charismatiques, ils avaient bien assuré avec Overwatch.

----------


## Blackogg

> J'allais le dire.
> 
> Puis bon, c'est facile de faire des mondes cohérents quand tu piques tout à Warhammer (et W40K).


Et puis Riot ils sont balaises en cinématiques aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Et puis Riot ils sont balaises en cinématiques aussi 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOxkGD8qRB4


Vidéo réalisée par Fortiche.  ::P:

----------


## runner

> *Take-Two*, maintenant que ses avocats sont bien chauds, veut déposer les mots Rockstar, Bully et Take-Two ... Et que donc, ils devraient aussi avoir les droits du jeu *It Takes Two*. Parce que bon, y a pas que Bethesda qui peut faire des poursuites à la con :


Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas pour eux mais parfois on se dit que c'est malheureux pour le bien de la société. ::|:

----------


## pipoop

> En terme d'héros charismatiques, ils avaient bien assuré avec Overwatch.


Tu penses a qui?

----------


## Kriegor



----------


## Maximelene

DVA, Mercy, Bastion, Pharah, Reaper, Tracer, Widowmaker. C'est pas pour rien si je suis capable de donner leurs noms sans avoir joué au jeu.

----------


## Nephizz

Le perso de Overwatch qui sort le plus du lot, c'est Bouldozer.

Déjà parce que les types qui ont inventé son concept et son gameplay sont de véritables génies. 
Mais aussi, et surtout, pour la meilleure intro MVP du jeu:




 ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Il y a tellement d'intros MVP cultes, et d'emotes adorables, et de poses inspirées. Plus les cinématiques, qui peuvent narrer le truc plus cliché du monde, arrivent quand même à t'attendrir. Il y a eu un excellent travail de caractérisation de fait avec ce jeu. Qui a inspiré plein de jeux derrière.

----------


## Nephizz

> Il y a tellement d'intros MVP cultes, et d'emotes adorables, et de poses inspirées. Plus les cinématiques, qui peuvent narrer le truc plus cliché du monde, arrivent quand même à t'attendrir. Il y a eu un excellent travail de caractérisation de fait avec ce jeu. Qui a inspiré plein de jeux derrière.


Sans vouloir jouer au vieux con, je préfèrerais largement l'univers de TF2 sur tous les points de vue. Sans parler du gameplay qui n'était pas basé sur les ultis (mais c'est un autre débat...  ::ninja:: )

Et les vidéos "Meet the ***" sont vraiment cultes :

----------


## Clear_strelok

L'excellent portage multi-plateforme de Quake par NightDive Studios bénéficie de sa deuxième mise à jour majeure. Au programme : des améliorations diverses dont de nouveaux crosshairs mais surtout l'ajout de la campagne amateure _Honey_ (très recommandable) et... d'un mode Horde avec jusqu'à quatre joueurs en coopération  :Vibre:   :Vibre: 




J'apprends par ailleurs que le créateur du Map Pack inclus dans cette mise à jour est maintenant level-designer chez MachineGames. Il en parle dans l'interview ci-dessous :
https://bethesda.net/en/article/7L0v...ew-honey-quake

----------


## runner

Espérons un quake 5 solo dans l'univers mediaval fantastique du 1.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

Vu le bordel pour trouver une carte graphique à un prix abordable, Nvidia a annoncé ... une nouvelle *RTX 2060* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lus-48116.html

Caché dans les notes de la mise à jour 1.5.5 pour *Stardew Valley*, une phrase expliquant que la mise à jour 1.5.6 rajoutera un peu de contenu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ent-on-the-way

Sony envoie des mails à des britanniques pour les inviter à acheter des *PS5* en quantité limitée sur leur site PlayStation Direct :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...e-to-buy-a-ps5

Le premier DLC pour *The Ascent*, Le Pack CyberSec, est disponible mais ne comprend que de nouvelles armes :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...dlc-is-out-now




La dernière saison de *Snowrunner* rajoutera une carte dans les forêts du Maine le 7 Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...son-of-content

Le free-to-play de combats de dragons *Century: Age of Ashes* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cen...nt-dos-dragons




Le twin-stick shooter *Archvale* est aussi sorti aujourd'hui sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/arc...mbreuses-armes




Où on parle du combat dans *Book of Travels* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...ook-of-travels

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Dynasty Warriors 9 Empires*, qui sortira le 25 Février 2022 à l'Ouest sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/dyna...second-trailer




La 2ème saison de *Tribes of Midgard*, nommée la Saga du Serpent, commencera le 14 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/trib...es-december-14

Luke Ross, qui a déjà produit des mods VR pour GTA5 et Red Dead Redemption 2, travaille sur mod ... VR pour *Cyberpunk 2077* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15022...cd-projekt.htm

L'extension Fatesworn pour *Kingdoms Of Amalur: Re-Reckoning* sortira le 14 Décembre :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...r-release-date

----------


## KOUB

*Cities: VR* est l'adaptation de Cities: Skylines qui sortira un jour de 2022 sur Meta Quest 2 :

https://www.thegamer.com/tag/cities-skylines/




Il devrait y avoir des nouvelles de *The Lord of the Rings: Gollum* aux Game Awards :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6498532/





Suite au départ "mitigé" du pas-fini *Battlefield 2042*, Vince Zampella, le repsonsable actuel d'Apex Legends prend aussi la responsabilité du bousin (contraction entre bouse et machin dans ce cas). Aussi, Un "Univers Battlefield Connecté" va être créé... Y a encore quelqu'un qui a lu un truc sur le metaverse, c'est ça ? :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...e-changes-that
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...lopment-teams/

Suite à une mise à jour, il semble impossible sans bidouille de viser pour certains joueurs PC sur ... *Battlefield 2042* bien sûr ! Y a aussi des problèmes de serveurs tant qu'à faire :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ttlefield-2042
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-game-update/

Un "produit" nommé *The Matrix Awakens, ‘an Unreal Engine 5 experience’* a fuité sur PS5 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...eaked-for-ps5/

Vous prendrez bien un court-métrage pour la sortie du jeu de survie interplanétaire *Icarus* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dayz-crea...on-short-film/




Il semblerait que suite à sa dernière mise à jour, *Genshin Impact* fasse bien sentir le besoin de payer des trucs pour tuer des chiens géants :

https://www.gamesradar.com/genshin-i...illion-health/

*Kojima Productions* recrute une trentaine de personnes :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kojima-pr...-in-a-big-way/

Les tirs de sniper sont un poil abusés dans *Halo Infinite* :

https://kotaku.com/halo-infinite-pla...bul-1848150126




*Halo Infinite* ne fait pas de placement de produits ... Par contre, certains bonus du mode multijoueur ne peuvent être obtenus que dans certains produits, genre boissons énergisantes et autres machins ... Ou dans la boutique en ligne contre du vrai argent :

https://kotaku.com/some-halo-infinit...-be-1848150692

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des succès XBox), un nouveau jeu de la série *Taiko no Tatujin*, nommé Drum Master, devrait être annoncé bientôt :

https://www.destructoid.com/taiko-no...-bandai-namco/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des leaks de notre grand ami Nvidia GeForce Now), il se pourrait que des jeux *Nintendo* soient portés un jour sur PC. On parle de Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle et Super Mario Bros Wii :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-geforce-...o-games-on-pc/

Où on récapitule l'histoire de *Final Fantasy 14* (pas la version pourrie initiale et tout ça, le lore, le vrai) :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...rn-expansions/

Le jeu d'horreur en monde ouvert *The Axis Unseen* a été annoncé par un ancien de Bethesda :

https://gamerant.com/the-axis-unseen...-hunting-game/




C'est bien équilibré *New World* ... Tellement que sur un serveur, une compagnie a réussi à contrôler tous les territoires durablement, ce qui empêche tout développement des factions adverses :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-server-one-company/

Le tactical RPG *Mechajammer* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://noisypixel.net/mechajammer-steam-release-date/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/485400/Mechajammer/




Des infos sur *Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream* :

https://noisypixel.net/atelier-sophi...-and-requests/

Grosse mise à jour aujourd'hui pour le jeu d'horreur en accès anticipé sous MS Paint *World of Horror*, qui prépare sa sortie en version finale pour 2022 sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/world-of-horr...access-update/

----------


## KOUB

Des voitures de gentils et de méchants dans l'extension Batman pour *Hot Wheels Unleashed* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/hot-wheel...man-expansion/




Vous vous demandez peut-être pourquoi *Hyper Scape*, le battle-royale d'Ubisoft s'est planté ? Oui, parce que c'était pas bien, mais pourquoi était-il pas bien ... Et bien NerdSlayer Studio vous l'explique :

https://nofrag.com/enquete-sur-la-mort-dhyper-scape/




La grosse mise à jour Outflank pour *Hell Let Loose* sera déployée le 7 Décembre :

https://nofrag.com/hell-let-loose-pr...le-7-decembre/

Le dernier patch de *Quake* rajoute un mode Horde :

https://nofrag.com/quake-soffre-un-mode-horde-officiel/




Voilà la bande-annonce pour la 1ère saison de *Kalof Vanguard/Warzone* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384673.html




Le 3ème chapitre de *Fortnite* a salement fuité :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384686.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le retard de *Sons Of The Forest* semble faire remonter le nombre de joueurs de The Forest ... Et un ptit trailer en plus :

https://gamewave.fr/the-forest/the-f...of-the-forest/

----------


## KOUB

Où on donne des infos sur *Rainbow Six Extraction*, qui doit sortir le 20 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050845057.html




L'adaptation vidéoludique de *Dune* (le roman) chez Funcom continuera d'avancer avec le support de Nukklear :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050845083.html

*Astérix & Obélix : Baffez les tous !* ne sortira finalement sur PC que le 7 Décembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050845085.html

Toutes les futures productions de *11-bit studio* utiliseront l'Unreal Engine :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/1...050845055.html

Quelques informations sur la 2ème saison pour le jeu de nains dans l'espace *Deep Rock Galactic* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/deep-rock-ga...me-out-faster/



Bande-annonce pour la 2ème saison du jeu de cambriolage médiéval *Hood: Outlaws & Legends* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/hood-outl...launch-trailer




Le party-brawler *Rubber Bandits* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Il est aussi sur le Game Pass :

https://www.ign.com/videos/rubber-ba...launch-trailer




*For Honor* existe toujours et entamera la 4ème saison de sa 5ème année le 9 Décembre :

https://www.ign.com/videos/for-honor...-story-trailer




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'action en VR *Outlier*, qui sortira le 1er trimestre 2022 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/outlier-r...window-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de rythme en VR *Against* commencera son accès anticipé le 16 Décembre sur PC :

https://www.ign.com/videos/against-release-date-trailer




Où on parle du RPG en VR *Ruins Magus*, pour lequel une campagne kickstarter est en cours :

https://www.ign.com/videos/ruins-mag...loper-overview

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...pan?ref=4mrzr9




Le jeu d'horreur *Propagation: Paradise Hotel* sortira en 2022 sur toutes les palteformes VR. Enfin, c'est prévu :

https://www.ign.com/videos/propagati...reveal-trailer




Le jeu de rythme *Smash Drums* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Oculus Quest 2 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/smash-dru...launch-trailer




Le tower-defense multijoueur en VR *The Chewllers* a été annoncé pour PS-VR, Quest et PC :

https://www.ign.com/videos/the-chewl...cement-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Une vidéo sur le lore de *Star Citizen* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384638.html




*Reddit* évolue :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...unts-and-more/

*Microsoft Edge* fait des trucs louches :

https://gizmodo.com/seriously-what-i...dge-1848150282

*Microsoft*, avec le Molecular Information Systems Laboratory de l'Université de Washington, a publié un papier présentant le premier graveur d'ADN à l'échelle nanométrique ("nanoscale DNA storage writer") :

https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-makes-...-as-1848149522

Bon. Une bougie à senteur *Sonic* :

https://www.thegamer.com/sonic-scented-candles/

----------


## Ckao

> Il en faut peu pour s'amuser sur *Elite Dangerous*. Des joueurs se servent de la carte recensant leurs déplacements pour exprimer leurs fibres artistiques :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/elite-dange...ngs-and-memes/


Dans n'importe quel autre jeu les types auraient dessiné des bites  ::P:

----------


## poneyroux

> Dans n'importe quel autre jeu les types auraient dessiné des bites


Dans le tweet cité : 




> (There is a knob as well of course, but I'm not screengrabbing that).


Evidemment qu'il y a des bites !

----------


## Kriegor

> Sans vouloir jouer au vieux con, je préfèrerais largement l'univers de TF2 sur tous les points de vue. Sans parler du gameplay qui n'était pas basé sur les ultis (mais c'est un autre débat... )
> 
> Et les vidéos "Meet the ***" sont vraiment cultes


Les vidéos sont très drôles, mais elles sont courtes et sorties au compte goutte. Dans les faits, on avait un roster de 9 mecs, presque tous caucasiens, avec 2 - 3 emotes qui se courraient après, et qui reprenaient les classes de TFC mais dans une ambiance plus BD. Leurs personnalités (de gros tarés) se sont surtout enrichies après, avec les vidéos, les BD (un peu lourdes, surtout quand c'est partie sur le délire de Chuck Norris Saxton) et les descriptions, là aussi 2nd degré, des nouveaux équipements qui ont été ajoutés.

Le style Pixar d'Overwatch tranche forcément, l'ambiance est très enfantine, mais de suite, entre leurs origines, leurs valeurs, leurs mimics, leurs voix, leurs poses, leurs emotes, leurs skins, leurs dialogues entre eux, leurs cutscenes de POTG, et même leurs tags ou leurs attaques en mêlée, tout était fait pour différencier, détailler et générer une vraie aura autour de chaque héros. Et ça a marché, c'est peut-être même ce qui a le plus contribué à son succès. Je me souviens de vidéos des doubleurs des persos qui faisaient des dizaines de millions de vues sur YouTube. Juste d'entendre les voix de leurs héros, ça fascinait le public du jeu. C'est dire un peu le charisme de ces protagonistes, qu'il nous parle à titre personnel ou pas.

----------


## runner

Enfin du gameplay pour *GRID legends*.


Le moteur 3d est une *vieille* légende. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

La version ultra deluxe de *The Stanley Parable* sortira début 2022. Cette fois, c'est la bonne :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...que-48119.html




Un glitch d'*Animal Crossing: New Horizons* permet d'avoir des villageois nudistes :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-in-dlc-glitch

Où on parle de la musique du futur *Pharaoh: A New Era*. qui doit sortir un de ces quatre matins sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...k-to-childhood




Donc, le fantastique jeu coop *It Takes Two* a essayé de déposer son nom. Mais Take Two n'est pas d'accord, autant que pour des remasters de grande qualité faits gratuitement pas des fans  :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tak...r-it-takes-two

On devrait avoir des nouvelles du plateformer *The Last Night* annoncé en 2017, l'année prochaine :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cin...erge-next-year

*Propnight* est un mélange entre Dead By Daylight et Prophunt disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pro...light-prophunt




Le jeu d'aventures narratif de la seconde guerre mondiale *Torn Away* sortira début 2022 sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tor...uerre-mondiale




Le god-game *WorldBox* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wor...est-disponible

----------


## Higgins

Le nudisme dans Animal Crossing c'est pas un bug, c'est normal, c'est la version française.

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le jeu de survie psychologique *Aftermath* qui vient d'être annoncé :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/after...easer-trailer/




10 minutes de gameplay pour l'action-RPG *Arise of Awakener* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-of-awakener/




*Archosaur Games* présente une démo technique de l'Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...er-tech-video/




Un template du PSN suggérait une sortie de *Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales*... C'était une erreur :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/psn-h...-be-a-mistake/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *le prochain Battlefield*, qui sera qualifié de 2023, sera un Hero Shooter :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-n...-hero-shooter/

Le beat'em up *Dusk Diver 2*, qui doit sortir le 24 Février 2022 sur PS4, Switch et PC, présente deux persos :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/dusk...kills-trailers

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventure *Scarf* sortira le 23 Décembre du PC et ... ha ouais, Stadia :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/scar...es-december-23




Le RTS - Tower Defense *Diplomacy is not an option* commencera son accès anticipé sur Steam le 26 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15026...s-de-siege.htm




L'action RPG *Nobody Saves The World* recevra une démo jouable la semaine prochaine sur Steam et XBox :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...demo-next-week

L'équipe de *Tamriel Rebuilt* montre ses progrès la construction complète de la région de Morrowind :

https://www.thegamer.com/tamriel-reb...mod-expansion/



Une nouvelle carte nommé Exposure pour *Battlefield 2042*, bientôt :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...lled-exposure/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *BioShock 4* aura lieu dans les années 60 en Antarctique :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rtedly-leaked/

16 minutes de gameplay pour *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/dying-light...son-126503.htm




20 costumes ont été ajoutés gratuitement à *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl* :

https://kotaku.com/free-nickelodeon-...-co-1848157377




*Paper Mario* sera disponible via le Switch Online N64 le 10 Décembre. Il semble bien qu'il sera tout seul à rejoindre l'abonnement :

https://www.destructoid.com/paper-ma...te-one-by-one/

*XBox* se met aux démos jouables et en accueillera 35 pour le Winter Game Fest à partir du 7 Décembre. C'est moins que pour le Festival de Steam mais il y aura peut être moins de caca :

https://www.destructoid.com/id-at-xb...t-in-december/

Le jeu de chasse aux fantômes *Paranormal Hunter* sortira au 2ème trimestre 2022, en VR ou pas :

https://gamerant.com/paranormal-hunt...onal-vr-co-op/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Nvidia se prépare à lancer une *RTX 3090 Ti* :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-nvidia-re...h-rtx-3090-ti/

Les succès du DLC Pagan Min: Control pour *Far Cry 6* ont fuité ... Et ressemble quand même beaucoup à ceux du DLC Vaas: Insanity :

https://gamerant.com/far-cry-6-pagan...nts-same-vaas/

----------


## KOUB

Pour les 20 ans de la série, Naughty Dog a ressorti le teaser de *Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy* tel quel :

https://gamerant.com/jak-and-daxter-...y-naughty-dog/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *NetherRealm Studios* présenterait son prochain jeu aux Game Awards :

https://gamerant.com/netherrealm-stu...-awards-rumor/

*GRID Legends* sortira le 25 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://gamerant.com/grid-legends-re...date-gameplay/




La sortie du point'n click - beat.em all - RPG *BROK the InvestiGator* est décalée à 2022. Un prologue est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/brok-the-...nnonce-460464/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._InvestiGator/




La sortie de *Syberia: The World Before* est décalée à début 2022 :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/syberia-t...ed-early-2022/

Une fuite a montré une skin de Père Noël pour un opérateur de *Battlefield 2042*. Les joueurs ont marqué vocalement leur peu d'enchantement pour l'idée. La skin est abandonnée pour le moment :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/the-santa...wing-backlash/

Du gameplay pour Annihilation Line, le DLC de *Terminator: Resistance* :

https://nofrag.com/une-video-de-game...or-resistance/




6 nouvelles cartes communautaires ont été ajoutées sur *Team Fortress 2* :

https://nofrag.com/team-fortress-2-ho-ho-ho/

Petit changement du Goulag de *Kalof Wazone*. Au lieu d'être à armes aléatoires égales, les joueurs disposeront de leurs équipements :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384724.html

Un boycott de l'achat de cosmétiques sur *New World* semble se préparer suite à ... heu ... tout ce qui s'est passé depuis la sortie du jeu en fait :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384735.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le mode infectés ferait bientôt son retour dans le *Kalof Annuel de cette année* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384593.html

Un million de copies vendues pour l'Action - RPG - Twoer Defense *Tribes of Midgard* :

https://gamewave.fr/tribes-of-midgar...opies-vendues/

----------


## KOUB

Le MMORPG en VR *Zenith: The Last City* commencera sa bêta le 18 Décembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/z...050845125.html




Le point'n click *Slice of Sea* est disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/slice-of-sea...ed-landscapes/




Comme vous l'avez peut-être remarqué *Oculus* est devenu Meta :

https://www.pcgamer.com/goodbye-ocul...r-vr-products/

La scène e-sportive de *Farming Simulator* existe toujours et se porte très bien. Les finales sont ce week-end d'ailleurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/reminder-far...-this-weekend/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sony* essaierait de faire un truc pour concurrencer le XBox Game Pass et présenterait ses nouvelles offres d'abonnements au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845129.html
https://www.pcgamer.com/sony-is-repo...-of-game-pass/

La Federal Trade Commission n'est pas d'accord pour que Nvidia rachète Arm :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ftc-sues-nvi...keover-of-arm/

Voilà le carton d'un *Steam Deck* ... Moui ... Et ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-shows-...key-packaging/



Le jeu de destruction-cambriolage *Teardown* a atteint la version 0.9. La prochaine mise à jour devrait correspondre à la sortie d'accès anticipé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/teardowns-ca...and-tornadoes/




Il y aura un Yéti cornu dans l'événement de Noël pour *New World* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-ce...se-a-big-yeti/

Un speedrunner de *Skyrim* bat son propre record du monde ... Et le rebat encore 5 jours après :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrim-speed...nd-12-minutes/

Il y a 14 modes pour le moment cachés dans le multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...-play-offline/

Des porte-manteaux pour exposer vos armures dans *Valheim* pour Noël :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valheim-is-t...lay-your-gear/





Le shooter dans l'espace *Chorus* est sorti sur PC, Stadia et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.ign.com/videos/chorus-of...launch-trailer

----------


## KOUB

*Le Donjon de Naheulbeuk : l’Amulette du Désordre* s'offre une Chiken Edition, une version améliorée pour XBox Series, et un nouveau DLC, nommé Les Arènes de Kilukz :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/le...n-nouveau-dlc/
https://www.ign.com/videos/the-dunge...launch-trailer







Le jeu d'horreur *Happy's Humble Burger Farm* est sorti sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch aujourd'hui. La version Switch est prévue pour le 1er trimestre 2022 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/happys-hu...launch-trailer




Le DLC Eternals Embers pour *Titan Quest* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.ign.com/videos/titan-que...elease-trailer




Histoire de rire. Le streameur Ludwig est passé de Twitch à Youtube Gaming ... Et son premier live a été interrompu pour un claim de copyright :

https://gamerant.com/youtube-ludwig-stream-suspended/

*Activision*, qui sait comment économiser de l'argent, mais moins comment ne pas être une raclure de fond de chiotte, a promis une augmentation aux testeurs de de l'Assurance Qualité de Raven Software ... Avant de les virer. Ils cherchent toujours 2000 personnes, c'est ça ? Je me demande bien pourquoi ils ont aussi peu de candidatures ... :

https://kotaku.com/call-of-duty-qa-t...y-b-1848159708
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...of-its-qa-team
https://gamerant.com/activision-repo...qa-developers/

Pendant 4 ans, 2 petits malandrins ont réussis à récupérer 20 millions de dollars en claimant les droits de vidéos Youtube ... qu'ils n'avaient pas bien entendu :

https://gizmodo.com/two-men-allegedl...ies-1848156860

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens tiens, une page Steam pour *Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves Collection*...

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens tiens, une page Steam pour *Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves Collection*...
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1638553142


J'imagine qu'il n'est jamais trop tard pour s'y mettre.

----------


## Wedgge

Du gameplay alpha pour *Ready or Not* avec la fin du NDA, c'est plutôt rassurant compte tenu de ce qu'ils avaient montré auparavant et de leur com catastrophique. La co-op à l'air très solide et plus important l'IA a pas les genoux qui tremblent.

----------


## Baalim

Pour se faire pardonner les loupés en matière de jeu online (cette création de Satan), Playground offre 1000 points forzathon à tous les joueurs.
https://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/ne...mmunity-update

----------


## Silver

Le responsable des Game Awards ne veut pas *d'Activision Blizzard* cette année :
https://mobile.twitter.com/geoffkeig...07741214347264





La suite du fil :




> #TheGameAwards is a time of celebration for this industry, the biggest form of entertainment in the world.
> 
> There is no place for abuse, harassment or predatory practices 
> 
> I also realize we have a big platform which can accelerate and inspire change.  We are committed to that, but we all need to work together to build a better and a more inclusive environment so everyone feels safe to build the world’s best games.
> 
> 
> All of us are accountable to this standard. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nono

Je pense qu'Activision n'en a toujours rien à cirer, vu l'ardeur qu'ils mettent à virer Kotick.

----------


## Nono

C'est pas une news, mais ça m'a donné l'occasion de le lire : l'article de Kotaku du 25/11, qui tire à boulet rouge sur Bobby Kotick, a été traduit en français par Judgehype.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

10 minutes de gameplay pour l'asymétrique *Dragon Ball: The Breakers*, qui sortira sur PC en 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-the-breakers/




*MultiVersus*, le brawler de Warner Bros, sera plus rapide à jouer que dans la bande-annonce :

https://www.thegamer.com/multiversus-speed-final-game/





Un fan refait *Jak And Daxter: The Precursor Legacy* sous Dreams. Naughty Dog l'a vu et ne lui a pas fait envoyé de lettre polie mais ferme de ses avocats pour le moment :

https://www.thegamer.com/jak-dreams-remake-fan-project/





L'extension Endwalker pour *Final Fantasy XIV* est sortie et c'est le bordel sur les serveurs, mais ils avaient prévenu en même temps :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...ansion-launch/

En parlant de ça, pendant que le compteur de joueurs de New World continue de baisser, *Final Fantasy XIV* a doublé son nombre de joueurs actifs sur Steam depuis Juin :

https://kotaku.com/final-fantasy-xiv...eam-1848161368

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, on devrait avoir des nouvelles de *Hellblade 2* aux Game Awards :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-its-claimed/

*Sony* a déposé un brevet pour prédire quand il va se passer quelque chose d'intérêt sur un stream ... Hâte de voir ce que ça donnera avec le tribunal des bureaux, qui n'arrête jamais de susciter notre intérêt :

https://gamerant.com/sony-patent-sys...eresting-hype/

*Microsoft* a déposé un brevet pour une interface de machin pliable :

https://gamerant.com/microsoft-folda...vice-handheld/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *DNF Duel* :

https://noisypixel.net/fighter-dnf-d...eplay-trailer/




Mise à jour de Décembre pour *Rust* :

https://nofrag.com/rust-corrige-son-excavatrice/

Les joueurs de l'équipe brésilienne Keyd Stars du tournoi *Valorant Champions* a perdu un match pour cause de triche :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384743.html

Voilà la fin du chapitre 2 de *Fortnite*, avec Dwayne Johnson comme teasé depuis quelques semaines :

https://gamerant.com/whats-wrong-for...hen-chapter-3/




Et la bande-annonce du début de la Saison 3 a fuité :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ine-5-version/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le *Bitcoin* a perdu 20% en une heure dans la nuit entre Vendredi et Samedi :

https://www.tvanouvelles.ca/2021/12/...ur-les-marches

Le streameur Ludwig, qui était passé en exclusivité sur *Youtube Gaming* est donc banni ... Pour quelques secondes de Baby Shark :

https://www.thegamer.com/ludwig-banned-youtube/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un film *Mega Man* serait en préparation pour Netflix ... Je ... Heu ... Ouais ... :

https://gamerant.com/live-action-meg...netflix-rumor/

De l'avis de FactorNews sur les *Game Awards*, qui vaut le coup d'être lu :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rds-48122.html

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le streameur Ludwig, qui était passé en exclusivité sur *Youtube Gaming* est donc banni ... Pour quelques secondes de Baby Shark :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/ludwig-banned-youtube/


Il aurait mieux fait de passer du Beethoven.  :Indeed:

----------


## 564.3

> De l'avis de FactorNews sur les *Game Awards*, qui vaut le coup d'être lu :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rds-48122.html


Je ne vois pas trop ce que ça donnerait. S'ils virent les annonces plus grand monde ne regarde, et la refonte du système de catégorie est nébuleuse. Il y a une cérémonie de JV qui fait déjà ça ?
Edit: ah ouais Joystick ou GDC Award n'ont pas de catégories par genre par exemple, après dans le détail ce n'est pas non plus comme ils souhaiteraient
En passant, la liste: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_award
Et les GOTY https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...he_Year_awards

----------


## Strife

> Je ne vois pas trop ce que ça donnerait. S'ils virent les annonces plus grand monde ne regarde, et la refonte du système de catégorie est nébuleuse. Il y a une cérémonie de JV qui fait déjà ça ?
> Edit: ah ouais Joystick ou GDC Award n'ont pas de catégories par genre par exemple, après dans le détail ce n'est pas non plus comme ils souhaiteraient
> En passant, la liste: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_award
> Et les GOTY https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...he_Year_awards


Les Game Awards, comme beaucoup de cérémonie:

----------


## Shep1

> C'est pas une news, mais ça m'a donné l'occasion de le lire : l'article de Kotaku du 25/11, qui tire à boulet rouge sur Bobby Kotick, a été traduit en français par Judgehype.


Merci pour le lien, j'avais raté l'article initial. Très instructif.

----------


## Redditeur

> De l'avis de FactorNews sur les *Game Awards*, qui vaut le coup d'être lu :
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rds-48122.html


Je ne comprends pas trop l'article, qui pourrait se résumer à :




> Geoff Keighley ne représente pas les développeurs ou les joueurs. Il représente l'industrie. [...] les cérémonies de remises de prix sont des machins de trois heures pendant lesquelles une industrie en particulier s'autocongratule.


Ce qui n'est une surprise pour personne, puisque l'homme Doritos a créé les The Game Awards (TGA) de toutes pièces en 2014 avec comme ambition d'en faire les Oscars de l'industrie vidéo-ludique.




> Geoff Keighley’s lifelong obsession to create a video game Oscars 
> - https://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...205-story.html
> - https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_Awards


C'est suivi d'une liste de suggestions qui changeraient l'événement pour le transformer en une sorte d'Independent Games Festival (IGF) :  ::happy2:: 




> The Independent Games Festival was established in 1998 to encourage innovation in game development and to recognize the best independent game developers.
> - https://igf.com/about-igf
> - https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indepe...Games_Festival


Quand bien même le projet d'événement serait différent de l'IGF sur certains points, personne n'interdit de créer son propre événement et d'essayer de s'imposer dans le paysage médiatique, comme l'homme Doritos l'a fait avec les TGA.  :;):

----------


## jilbi

> Le shooter dans l'espace *Chorus* est sorti sur PC, Stadia et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :
> 
> https://www.ign.com/videos/chorus-of...launch-trailer
> 
> https://youtu.be/d14zHL9agPU


La demo est dispo sur steam.
Dans l'absolu j'aime bien, mais y'a trop de boutons pour moi xD JE ne compte plus le nombre de fosi où je me suis crash sur un asteroide. Les controles sont chelous. Je me fais vieux  :Sweat:

----------


## herve

> Il aurait mieux fait de passer du Beethoven.


Salut

Il a pas passé Houla la 2 la mission ...

----------


## runner

> *Sony* a déposé un brevet pour prédire quand il va se passer quelque chose d'intérêt sur un stream ... Hâte de voir ce que ça donnera avec le tribunal des bureaux, qui n'arrête jamais de susciter notre intérêt :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/sony-patent-sys...eresting-hype/


A quand le brevet qui prédira que si tu vends un jeu, des gens vont acheter une copie. Comme ça tout développeur devra payer une dime.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Les designers de Porsche avaient du temps à perdre et on designé une voiture pour *Gran Turismo 7* :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/05/p...-7-video-game/

Le sub-reddit de *Halo Infinite* a atteint des niveaux de toxicité tels que les modérateurs l'ont fermé pour le week-end, histoire de laisser décanter les matières fécales :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-halo-sub...r-the-weekend/
https://kotaku.com/halo-subreddit-te...siv-1848163039

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *New World*, en pic à moins de 150.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam ce Week-end, aurait droit à des commentaires positifs de bots sur reddit :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-a...ots-subreddit/

Square Enix, bien dégouté des temps d'attente délirants pour jouer à Endwalker, la dernière extension de *Final Fantasy XIV*, mais un peu contents quand même, offrent 7 jours de  jeu gratuit à tous les joueurs actifs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...dwalker-queues

Le studio *Mainframe* développe un MMO en cloud qui ne sera maintenant plus une exclusivité XBox :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...to-journalist/

Il sera plus facile de changer de navigateur internet par défaut sur *Windows 11*, en remplacement de Edge. C'est pas comme si Microsoft avait déjà eu des problèmes à cause de la même chose :

https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-relent...fau-1848157220

Des pastilles "devrait bien tourner votre PC" enrichiront bientôt l'application XBox sur PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/la...ourner-un-jeu/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il n'y aura pas de nouvelles de *Dragon Age 4* aux Game Awards :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/dr...-vous-en-2022/

Mais le jeu sera bien centré sur l'expérience solo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/more-confirm...layer-focused/

Le circuit Deep Forest Raceway revient dans *Gran Turismo 7* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050845141.html




C'est le début de la Saison 3 de *Fortnite*, avec une nouvelle carte et des bandes-annonces :

https://www.actugaming.net/fortnite-...le-ile-460178/
https://www.actugaming.net/fortnite-...combat-460175/
https://www.actugaming.net/fortnite-...cement-460171/

----------


## Aza

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *New World*, en pic à moins de 150.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam ce Week-end, aurait droit à des commentaires positifs de bots sur reddit :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-a...ots-subreddit/


ptdr ils en sont là XD

----------


## FB74

Quid du gameplay ?

----------


## pipoop

> Quid du gameplay ?


Putain le jeu sponsorisé par Efferalgan et les produits anti épilepsie

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

L'action-RPG *Touhou Choushinsei* a été annoncé pour 2022 au Japon sur des plateformes non-spécifiées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/touh...ou-choushinsei




Le DLC Black Dahlia pour le jeu de bagarre *Skullgirls* a été annoncé pour début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/skul...-in-early-2022

Le studio *Toys for Bob*, qui a développé Crash Bandicoot, recrute pour un nouveau projet ... Qui n'est pas du Kalof ! Youhou ! :

https://gamerant.com/crash-bandicoot...-duty-project/

Présentation de Baiken, le personnage en DLC de fin Janvier pour le jeu de la bagarre *Guilty Gear Strive* :

https://noisypixel.net/guilty-gear-s...lease-details/




*Siralim Ultimate* est un RPG avec des monstres à collectionner disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/collect-and-...alim-ultimate/




Le dernier patch du RPG-post-apo-qui-n'est-pas-Fallout-arrêtez-de-faire-chier *Death Trash* règle un problème de crash quand "des vers des chairs mangent du vomi". Oui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/death-trash-...s-eating-puke/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pas une news, mais ça m'a donné l'occasion de le lire : l'article de Kotaku du 25/11, qui tire à boulet rouge sur Bobby Kotick, a été traduit en français par Judgehype.


La vache...
Bon on savait déjà que c'était une pourriture, mais en fait c'est encore pire.
Bon les connards de gamers on arrête d'acheter CoD en masse SVP ? Vous pouvez bien garder celui de l'année précédente (des 10 années précédentes), c'est le même jeu de toute façon...

----------


## Star-Platinum

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoC-szvr9Yg&ab_channel=DTGaming
> 
> Quid du gameplay ?


Ils ont récupéré la licence Urban Assault !? Thème, ambiance, même la scène d'intro avec l'IA et les câbles qui sortent de partout ça m'y a fait penser direct, j'avais tellement adoré ce jeu.

Edit : Et l'épilepsie ils l'ont aussi gardé.

----------


## Herman Speed

> La vache...
> Bon on savait déjà que c'était une pourriture, mais en fait c'est encore pire.
> Bon les connards de gamers on arrête d'acheter CoD en masse SVP ? Vous pouvez bien garder celui de l'année précédente (des 10 années précédentes), c'est le même jeu de toute façon...


Faudrait, mais la hype et le killstreak sont trop fort. Faudrait aussi prévenir Mozinor d'arrêter de poster des parties sur Youtube avec de la funk.  :Emo: 

Monde de merde.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Faudrait prévenir Mozinor d'arrêter de poster sur Youtube.


Je me permets de corriger.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> La vache...
> Bon on savait déjà que c'était une pourriture, mais en fait c'est encore pire.
> Bon les connards de gamers on arrête d'acheter CoD en masse SVP ? Vous pouvez bien garder celui de l'année précédente (des 10 années précédentes), c'est le même jeu de toute façon...


Ah le fameux, le seul l'unique, le boycott des jeux. :haha: 
_
Azy Keskya le khey tveu pa jé kalofifa pr noaile ? jtenik WALLAH_

----------


## Kriegor

> La vache...
> Bon on savait déjà que c'était une pourriture, mais en fait c'est encore pire.
> Bon les connards de gamers on arrête d'acheter CoD en masse SVP ? Vous pouvez bien garder celui de l'année précédente (des 10 années précédentes), c'est le même jeu de toute façon...


Alors qu'ils pourraient acheter, je sais pas moi, Sekiro.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

Bande-annonce de lancement pour la nouvelle carte Pacific de *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...fighting-mode/




Le community director de *Halo Infinite* a écrit un très long message sur reddit pour répondre aux complaintes des joueurs :

https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-infi...ty-complaints/

Les *Game Awards* se dérouleront aussi sur Core, le jeu pour faire des jeux d'Epic :

https://www.actugaming.net/the-game-...e-core-461135/

Bande-annonce pour le free-to-play *Star Wars : Hunters*, qui sortira sur iOS, Android et Switch en 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845189.html




Des personnages avec une IA qui discutent avec vous ... Mais en NFT bien sûr ! :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/06/a...me-characters/

La dernière mise à jour de contenu gratuit pour le jeu de câlins à des morts *Spiritfarer* sera disponible le 13 Décembre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...free-next-week




Évidemment qu'il y a des trucs cachés dans la nouvelle carte de *Fortnite* (des dinosaures ?):

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...me-big-secrets
https://www.millenium.org/news/384801.html

La dernière mise à jour de *Powerwash Simulator*, toujours en accès anticipé, a rajouté un mode coop en ligne :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pow...op-multiplayer




Le RPG avec des méchas *Wolfstride* sortira le 7 Décembre sur Steam, sur lequel une démo jouable est d'ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/wolfstride

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1331210/Wolfstride/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Alors qu'ils pourraient acheter, je sais pas moi, Sekiro.


 :^_^: 

BIen visé. Ceci-dit je ne pense pas que Kotick se foutrait des centaines de millions de dollars dans les poches  si les principaux succès de sa boîte relevaient de jeux type "Sekiro"  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah le fameux, le seul l'unique, le boycott des jeux.
> _
> Azy Keskya le khey tveu pa jé kalofifa pr noaile ? jtenik WALLAH_


Je n'ai acheté aucun COD depuis le  2 et je le vis très bien  :Indeed: 

Edit: ah merde si j'ai fais Modern Warfare sur le tard. Bon beh depuis MW alors.

----------


## dridrilamenace

Mon cousin n'a pas acheté le dernier call of cette année  ::O: 
Bon il est pas du genre à le faire chaque année, mais quand même.

----------


## Silver

> Bande-annonce pour le free-to-play *Star Wars : Hunters*, qui sortira sur iOS, Android et Switch en 2022 :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845189.html


Ouch ! Ça fait plusieurs mois que je voyais le logo du jeu sur ma Switch et j'étais curieux de voir quel jeu ça allait être. Et bien je préférerais largement avoir des skins de Star Wars dans Fortnite que ça.  ::P: 
Bon, c'est un jeu Zynga en même temps.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'adresse spatial *Heavenly Bodies* sort le 7 Décembre sur PC et PlayStation :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hea...arrive-bientot




Où on parle du jeu d'horreur *Happy Game* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/art/ho...ler-happy-game

*Zelda Ocarina of Time* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-5-fan-remake/




Si *Hidetaka Miyazaki*, président de FromSoftware, a eu l'idée de créer les Dark Souls, c'est parce qu'il a joué à ICO sur PS2, sorti il y a d'ailleurs 20 ans :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15035...dark-souls.htm

À cette occasion, une vidéo du prototype est sortie :

https://www.destructoid.com/ico-anni...o-fumito-ueda/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une mise à jour de la page Steam et de son site internet), on devrait avoir des nouvelles de *Sonic Frontiers* aux Game Awards :

https://www.thegamer.com/sonic-front...awards-reveal/

Il y aura une mise à jour de l'hiver au début de l'année pour le Halo - Portal *Splitgate* :

https://www.thegamer.com/splitgate-s...olidays-event/




Les premiers gagnants des *Games Industry Africa Awards* ont été annoncés aujourd'hui :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ners-announced

Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam pour le jeu d'horreur *Stray Souls* :

https://gamerant.com/psychological-h...st-alpha-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1807210/Stray_Souls/




Le prochain jeu de *Moon Studios* (les deux Oris) ne sera pas édité par Microsoft :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-not-publis...dios-new-game/

La page Steam d'*Atlus* annonce 14 jeux ... Il n'y en a que 13 ... Ça spécule fort sur une annonce imminente de Persona 5 sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/atlus-pag...a-5-pc-461149/

Les jeux de bagarre *BlazBlue Centralfiction* et *BlazBlue Cross Tag Battle* vont recevoir une mise à jour de leurs netcode début 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/blazblue-cent...etcode-update/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le jeu de survie *Skye*, qui doit sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam en 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/decouvrez-un-prem...jeu-de-survie/




En extrapolant, même si c'est pas vraiment une bonne pratique, *New World* devrait avoir moins de 100.000 joueurs actifs à la mi-Décembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384808.html

Quoique ce soit, *The Matrix Awakens* est sous Unreal Engine 5 et sera bien entendu présenté aux Game Awards :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050845181.html

Éric Chahi et Jean-François Freitas parlerons d'*Another World* le 11 Décembre à l'occasion des 30 ans du jeu :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050845167.html

Le jeu d'aventures-survie en traineau *Arctico* sortira d'accès anticipé en Février 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dogsled-surv...s-in-february/

*Final Fantasy XIV* a battu son record du nombre de joueurs connectés en simultané ce week-end, à 95.150 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/11-years-aft...-player-count/

Le DLC - Standalone *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun - Aiko's Choice* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.ign.com/videos/shadow-ta...launch-trailer




Le DLC Rhesus & Memnon pour *Total War Saga: Troy* sortira le 14 Décembre :

https://www.ign.com/videos/a-total-w...nounce-trailer




*Facebook Gaming* a un partenariat avec Pac-Man :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattgar...h=dbef78ccb026

*OMUK*, un gros studio de doublage britannique de jeux vidéos, a trouvé un accord avec le syndicat des arts et spectacles concernant les conditions d'emploi des acteurs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...rking-in-games

*Nintendo* a perdu son procès en appel en Allemagne concernant sa politique de remboursement des jeux sur son eshop, actuellement limitée à minimum une semaine avant la sortie du jeu en cas de précommande :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...r-restrictions

*Ludwig* est de nouveau banni temporairement de Youtube, qu'il a rejoint pour streamer en exclusivité :

https://www.thegamer.com/ludwig-seco...ban-five-days/

L'acteur-menuisier *Nick Offerman* a été embauché pour un rôle dans la série *The Last Of Us* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...-in-the-series

----------


## Tenebris

> Ça spécule fort sur une annonce imminente de Persona 5 sur PC :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/atlus-pag...a-5-pc-461149/


 :Mellow2:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le dungeon crawler - Tetris *Loot River*, pas encore sorti, a maintenant une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/loo...now-has-a-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1494260/Loot_River/

Embark Studios a annoncé *Arc Raiders*. C'est un jeu vidéo, à priori :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/emba...es-arc-raiders





EA a annulé le premier championnat *Apex Legends Global Series* dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable de Janvier 2022 pour raison de Omicron pas Persei 8 :

https://www.thegamer.com/apex-legend...lan-cancelled/

Un projet kickstarter de manette GameCube next gen nommé *Panda controller* a levé 700.000$ em 24h, en attendant une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Nintendo :

https://www.thegamer.com/gamecube-pa...r-kickstarter/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nda-controller




Le VTuber Takahata101 tient un bar virtuel en stream sur *Twitch* et essaie d'aider les gens ayant des problèmes d'addiction :

https://kotaku.com/twitchs-best-virt...-wi-1848117096

Et la VTubeuse *Kizuna* essaie de vendre des NFT :

https://www.pcgamer.com/one-of-the-m...sell-you-nfts/

Il n'y aura pas de menu de sélection de niveau dans la campagne de *Halo Infinite*. Il ne sera donc pas possible de recommencer un niveau réussi (avant la fin de la campagne ?) :

https://kotaku.com/you-can-t-replay-...ite-1848169253

La *Nvidia RTX 2060 12GB*, qui sort demain, n'aura pas de Founders Edition :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/nvidia-ca...nders-edition/

Voilà un documentaire sur *Duke Nukem* :

https://nofrag.com/un-documentaire-sur-duke-nukem/




Ça se passe pas mal pour le jeu de survie interplanétaire *Icarus*, sorti Vendredi dernier, avec 50.000 joueurs actifs ce week-end :

https://www.pcgamer.com/survival-gam...-huge-weekend/

"L'expérience" *The Matrix Awakens* ne sortira que sur consoles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/matrix-awakens-pc/




Des nouvelles de la dernière affaire *Activision-Blizzard* en date. Les développeurs de Kalof Warzone (ou juste les collègues du même service) vont faire un walk out pour protester contre le renvoi de 12 testeurs qualités alors qu'on leur avait promis une augmentation. 

https://www.pcgamer.com/warzone-deve...otest-layoffs/

Bon, par contre, ils disent aussi embaucher 500 travailleurs temporaires en employés temps pleins, en les augmentant de 1.50$ de l'heure :





Et les employés de Versailles continuent de négocier le plan social, alors que le procès sur la fermeture même de la branche n'est toujours pas fini (verdict attendu dans deux semaines) :





https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...tudios-closure

*Fallout 4* a bien des torts, vous pouvez demander à Izual si vous avez quelques heures à perdre (et demandez-le pour qu'un certain livre finisse par être ré-édité en version augmentée), mais pas celui-là :

https://gamerant.com/michigan-school...nside-edition/

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Sincères salutations de la nuit,
> 
> Des nouvelles de la dernière affaire *Activision-Blizzard* en date. Les développeurs de Kalof Warzone (ou juste les collègues du même service) vont faire un walk out pour protester contre le renvoi de 12 testeurs qualités alors qu'on leur avait promis une augmentation. 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/warzone-deve...otest-layoffs/
> 
> Bon, par contre, ils disent aussi embaucher 500 travailleurs temporaires en employés temps pleins, en les augmentant de 1.50$ de l'heure :


C'est pas forcément une bonne nouvelle, ça ressemble à du management de chacal ou l'on utilise le turnover pour presser des employés précaires avant de les jeter pour éviter de devoir les augmenter et risquer qu'ils forment un syndic.

La question est de savoir si même avec cette augmentation ils ont assez pour se nourrir 3 fois par jours et si le café est toujours gratuit.  ::ninja::  (Cfr la news sur les employés de blizzard)

----------


## Silver

> Ça se passe pas mal pour le jeu de survie interplanétaire *Icarus*, sorti Vendredi dernier, avec 50.000 joueurs actifs ce week-end :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/survival-gam...-huge-weekend/


60% d'avis positifs sur Steam sur plus de 7500 joueurs.
Jeu de Dean Hall, donc de DayZ et Stationeers et ses accès anticipés à rallonge. Sauf que là, le jeu est sorti officiellement.

Ah oui, et ils sortent un jeu multi le vendredi quand il n'y aura pas de tests de la presse avant le lundi. En plus de devoir bosser le weekend pour réparer les serveurs cassés.  :Perfect: 

Edit : Et on peut rajouter la config recommandée...
- 32Go de RAM, soit pour 10% des utilisateurs de Steam
- RTX 3060 Ti, soit pour... 0,95% des utilisateurs sur Steam
Source : https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey

----------


## Nonork

> Edit : Et on peut rajouter la config recommandée...
> - 32Go de RAM, soit pour 10% des utilisateurs de Steam
> - RTX 3060 Ti, soit pour... 0,95% des utilisateurs sur Steam
> Source : https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey


10% des utilisateurs Steam ont 32Go de RAM sur leur machine ? C'est fou, je pensais beaucoup moins

----------


## Vroum

> _Be Unique. Control. Play._
> The Beta of Ubisoft Quartz, the first playable NFTs designed by the Ubisoft Strategic Innovation lab, is coming to Ghost Recon Breakpoint!


 ::unsure::

----------


## pierrecastor

Pas de matrix sur PC ? Bordel, mais ça fait chier. Surtout pour un jeu tiré du film geekoPC par excellence.

----------


## Stratosfear

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSVoJ0WUQfY


_It begins._ :fear:

En vrai, c'est claqué du cul non (comme tous les NFT) ?
Si j'ai bien compris, tous les joueurs auront le même skin, sauf que chaque joueur aura un numéro de série personnalisé inscrit dessus, c'est ça ?

Donc en dehors des numéros rigolol que les streamer vont acheter à d'autres joueurs chanceux, quel est le putain d'intérêt pour le joueur lambda  ? (spoiler : aucun).

----------


## Mikch

J'ai l'impression que c'est des cartes steam un peu boostées leur truc.

----------


## 564.3

De ce que je comprends, par rapport aux skins de CS:GO & co:
- il y a un numéro de série plus ou moins visible et l'historique des propriétaires (si quelqu'un en a quelque chose à faire à part les collectionneurs/fans/spéculateurs)
- la DB est décentralisée dans une blockchain POS open source https://tezos.com/learn/what-is-tezos/ donc qui est propriétaire de quoi ne passe pas forcément par Ubisoft (c'est con pour eux et le cut qu'ils pourraient se faire)

Pas creusé plus que ça, ils doivent quand même avoir un gros pouvoir de validation des transactions et pousser les gens le faire via leurs outils (histoire de prendre un pourcentage). On verra ce que ça donne…

Edit: ref à leur FAQ https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq

----------


## Shep1

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSVoJ0WUQfY


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Silver

> J'ai l'impression que c'est des cartes steam un peu boostées leur truc.


C'est un foutu numéro de série sur des objets en jeu.  ::wacko::

----------


## Aza

> C'est un foutu numéro de série sur des objets en jeu.


sont forts les marketteux pour créer des besoins c'est ouf'

----------


## Silver

L'article de PC Gamer est ce qui résume le mieux ma pensée :
https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-star...-tiny-numbers/

À se demander pourquoi ils tentent cette technique maintenant... Ah oui, l'action Ubi a perdu 46% cette année :
https://www.google.com/finance/quote/UBI:EPA?window=1Y

Elle est d'ailleurs revenue à son niveau de... 2017 :
https://www.google.com/finance/quote/UBI:EPA?window=MAX

Enfin, comme il fallait s'y attendre, l'annonce a fait remonter l'action. Mais pour combien de temps ?

----------


## FericJaggar

Le NFT ça a vraiment l'air d'être l'escroquerie du siècle, d'après ce qui se dit. Le turbocapitalisme poussé dans ses retranchements. Et en plus c'est un gouffre à énergie, décidément tout pour plaire. On crèvera de chaud les pieds dans la flotte, mais avec des jpg exclusifs, trop fort.

----------


## 564.3

> Enfin, comme il fallait s'y attendre, l'annonce a fait remonter l'action. Mais pour combien de temps ?


Quand les actionnaires vont se rendre compte qu'à part cocher un buzzword à la mode, ça rapportera moins à Ubisoft qu'un marché fermé classique où ils sont sur de prendre un pourcentage sur toutes les transactions.
C'est pas pour rien que Valve ne veut pas de blockchain/NFT chez eux, ils ont compris à quoi ça servait. Et en plus ça peut être nuisible si c'est basé sur du POW, au moins Ubi ne déconne pas sur ce point (ils avaient intérêt).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le NFT ça a vraiment l'air d'être l'escroquerie du siècle, d'après ce qui se dit. Le turbocapitalisme poussé dans ses retranchements. Et en plus c'est un gouffre à énergie, décidément tout pour plaire. On crèvera de chaud les pieds dans la flotte, mais avec des jpg exclusifs, trop fort.


Nan là c'est du POS, ça consomme en gros comme opération dans une base de donnée un peu complexe.

----------


## runner

> Pas de matrix sur PC ? Bordel, mais ça fait chier. Surtout pour un jeu tiré du film geekoPC par excellence.


C'est une appli pas un jeu l'annonce de matrix sur console.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le NFT ça a vraiment l'air d'être l'escroquerie du siècle, d'après ce qui se dit. Le turbocapitalisme poussé dans ses retranchements. Et en plus c'est un gouffre à énergie, décidément tout pour plaire. On crèvera de chaud les pieds dans la flotte, mais avec des jpg exclusifs, trop fort.


Quand je vois un reportage sur bfm aujourd'hui qui montre qu'on peut vendre 2 millions une maison virtuelle issue d'un logiciel metaverse, pourquoi ne tenteraient-ils pas l'aventure? Qui mieux qu'ubi ou un des gros éditeurs avides d'argent à tout prix pour faire plaisir aux actionnaires pour prendre la route de cet espoir de vache à lait facile? 
C'est logique. Au moins c'est le français qui dégaine le premier dans les gros éditeurs et pas un américain.

----------


## FericJaggar

> C'est une appli pas un jeu l'annonce de matrix sur console.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Quand je vois un reportage sur bfm aujourd'hui qui montre qu'on peut vendre 2 millions une maison virtuelle issue d'un logiciel metaverse, pourquoi ne tenteraient-ils pas l'aventure? Qui mieux qu'ubi ou un des gros éditeurs avides d'argent à tout prix pour faire plaisir aux actionnaires pour prendre la route de cet espoir de vache à lait facile? 
> C'est logique. Au moins c'est le français qui dégaine le premier dans les gros éditeurs et pas un américain.


Dans un sens j'en veux pas aux escrocs qui arrivent à fourguer ce genre de truc à des andouilles, ce qui me désole c'est qu'il y ait des acheteurs, et maintenant des entreprises entières qui comptent bien investir dans ce genre d'infecte saloperie. De quoi perdre un peu plus fois en l'humanité (une partie, en tout cas).

----------


## 564.3

> Quand je vois un reportage sur bfm aujourd'hui qui montre qu'on peut vendre 2 millions une maison virtuelle issue d'un logiciel metaverse, pourquoi ne tenteraient-ils pas l'aventure? Qui mieux qu'ubi ou un des gros éditeurs avides d'argent à tout prix pour faire plaisir aux actionnaires pour prendre la route de cet espoir de vache à lait facile? 
> C'est logique. Au moins c'est le français qui dégaine le premier dans les gros éditeurs et pas un américain.


Tout ce que ça permet c'est que ce ne soient pas forcément eux qui toucheront une part des 2M pour quelque chose qui n'existe que dans leur jeu. Bravo les couillons…
A priori l'espoir principal est que cette liberté entraine de la spéculation (plus que sur un marché fermé du genre Steam) et qu'ils arriveront à garder la gestion d'une bonne partie des transactions pour gratter au passage.

Après faut voir comment est gérée la blockchain, les autres gestionnaires majoritaires ont peut-être passé des accords ou je ne sais quoi. Auquel cas ça revient à un marché classique mais transparent, ils n'y perdent qu'a augmenter sa complexité.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

*Anno 1800*, plus de 2 millions d'exemplaires vendus, commencera sa 4ème année de DLC l'année prochaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...mode-next-week




*Ubisoft* fait donc dans le NFT "energy efficient", à base de numéros sur des casques de Ghost Recon Breakpoint pour le moment. On reparle d'Ubisoft à la fin des news, ne vous inquiétez pas :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-for-aaa-games
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...fts-48127.html
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...to-ghost-recon




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Kalof Warzone* devrait sortir sur mobile en 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-been-claimed/

Bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Monark*, par des anciens des Shin Megami Tensei, qui sortira le 22 Février sur PC, Switch et PlayStation :

https://www.destructoid.com/monark-r...2-news-update/




Une mise à jour sera déployée après la sortie de *Halo Infinite* pour rajouter un menu de sélection de missions dans la campagne ... C'est juste moi, ou depuis la présentation du jeu, les développeurs se rendent compte que des trucs manquent grâce aux futurs joueurs ? :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/halo-infi...launch-update/

Un gros tas de serveurs d'*Amazon Web Services* sont en rades, et donc un encore plus gros tas de jeux sont aussi injouables. Il n'est aussi plus possible de regarder Disney + :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dozens-of-th...aws-goes-down/

La dernière fonctionnalité de *Discord* permettra de faire payer des abonnements premium aux utilisateurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-discord-...cription-fees/

Les processeurs de 12ème génération d'intel, les *Alder Lake*, ont toujours des problèmes empêchant la vérification des DRMs, mais maintenant uniquement sur trois jeux : Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla, Fernbus Simulator, et Madden 22 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/alder-lake-d...t-three-games/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des fuites sur des sites de revente), la *MSI RTX 2060 Ventus 12GB* coûtera entre 528 et 645 euros. Selon PC Gamer, ce sera bien pour les mineurs de cryptomonnaies, mais pas top pour le reste, surtout en comparaison des introuvables RTX3060 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-rtx-2...ench-retailer/
https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-rtx-2...ing-hash-rate/

Frogwares est très content des ventes de *Sherlock Holmes : Chapter One* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845193.html

La sortie du RPG *Young Souls* est retardée au premier trimestre 2022 sur consoles et PC. Le jeu est sorti sur Stadia en Août :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050845219.html

Le développement de *Tales of Arise* a coûté ben ben cher :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050845207.html

*Expeditions : Rome* sortira le 20 Janvier sur PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050845217.html




D'après des gens bien informés ou pas, une suite de Prey, nommée *Prey 2 : Neuroshock* serait en préparation et devrait être annoncée ... Aux Game Awards bien sûr ! :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...evoilee-393970

Le système de signalement de joueurs de *New World* semblent toujours être utilisé par de fieffés salopards pour bannir ceux qui ne leur plaisent pas :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384827.html

Il va y avoir des maintenances d'urgence sur les serveurs du très fréquenté *Final Fantasy XIV*. Par contre, niveau fréquentation, en raison de la pénurie de semiconducteurs, il sera difficile de rajouter des mondes ... Et donc des serveurs de développement vont être transformé en serveurs jouables :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384840.html

Le walking-sim lovecraftien *The Shore*, que LFS avait bien aimé, va avoir droit à une version améliorée en VR :

https://nofrag.com/une-bande-annonce...par-lovecraft/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...deo/the-shore/




C'est la mise à jour de Noël de *Chivalry II* :

https://nofrag.com/le-pere-noel-est-...r-chivalry-ii/
https://chivalry2.com/2021/12/06/merry-chivmas-2-3/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un DLC d'*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* devrait sortir en Septembre (avec une annonce aux Game Awards bien sûr !). Une grosse extension devrait aussi sortir en Mars 2022, avec un style "God Of War" :

https://www.actugaming.net/assassins...n-mars-461280/

----------


## pierrecastor

> C'est une appli pas un jeu l'annonce de matrix sur console.


J'ai vu çà après oui. Mais ça fait quand même chier que ça ne sois pas dispo pour PC.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de tir tactique *Thunder Tier One* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/thunder-t...onible-461238/




50 millions de téléchargement pour le MOBA *Pokémon Unite* :

https://www.actugaming.net/pokemon-u...ements-461319/





*Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves Collection* sortira sur PC le 28 Janvier sur PS5 et un jour prochain sur PC :

https://gamerant.com/uncharted-legac...-plan-details/




Annonce de la 7ème saison de *Fallout 76*, nommée Zorbo’s Revenge :

https://www.destructoid.com/fallout-...orbos-revenge/




Des joueurs de *Fallout 76* justement, vont jouer Un Conte de Noël, et le premier esprit de Noäl sera joué par Pete Hines, Vice-Président du Marketing et de la Communication de Bethesda :

https://www.gamesradar.com/fallout-7...-jacob-marley/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Battlefield 2042* aura bientôt droit à un mode battle royale, comme c'était prévu au départ finalement :

https://www.gamesradar.com/industry-...y-near-future/

Le jeu de gestion de salle d'arcade *Arcade Paradise* sortira sur toutes les consoles et PC au Printemps 2022. Il y a une bande-annonce dans l'article :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-arcad...-8-bit-titles/

Deux costumes pour *Spider-Man* et *Spider-Man Miles Morales: Ultimate Edition* seront offerts à l'occasion de la sortie du film Spider-Man : No Way Home. Mais uniquement pour les jeux sur PS5 et pas sur PS4 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...uits-ps5-only/




Les 24 voitures des 2ème et 3ème saisons de *Forza Horizon 5* ont été présentées. La 2ème saison commencera le 9 Décembre et durera 4 semaines :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...been-revealed/

*Sony* a présenté une nouvelle techno VR. L'écran de chaque œil est 4K OLED :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-4k-oled-lens-tech/

----------


## KOUB

Le remaster de *Legend of Mana* est sorti sur iOS et Android :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/lege...or-ios-android

Le Metroidvania *Afterimage* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et sur PC pour fin 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/hand...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu de gestion *Space Warlord Organ Trading Simulator*, qui fait exactement ce que promet son titre, est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et XBox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/spa...xtraterrestres




Le plateformer *White Shadows* est sorti sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC aujourd'hui :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/whi...nde-noir-blanc




Le vil piratin de *Nintendo*, Gary Bowser, paiera 10 millions de dollars après avoir plaidé coupable :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ay-usd10m-fine

l'eShop de Nintendo rajoute une nouvelle donnée, le "plus long temps moyen joué dans les deux dernières semaines" :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ction-to-eshop

Le regroupement d'influenceurs et d'esportifs *FaZe Clan* va évidemment vendre des NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/07/f...s-for-esports/

Le premier syndicat australien du jeu vidéo sera lancé en Mars :

https://www.thegamer.com/game-works-...stralia-union/

Les testeurs qualité de *Blizzard* rejoignent la gréve de ceux de Raven Software. Fias gaffe Bobby, tu va finir par attraper un syndicat :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bl.../1100-6498688/
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...ts-second-day/

Chad Grenier, le cofondateur de *Respawn* et game director d'Apex Legends, quitte le studio :

https://www.pcgamer.com/respawn-co-f...ent-in-flight/

*Ubisoft* reconnait avoir bien merdé dans la gestion des plaintes pour harcélement et autres comportements de merde. Mais ils sont aussi très contents du rythme de leurs avancées dans le domaine... Les employés goûtent fort peu telle forfanterie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-lack-of-trust
https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...erreurs-393994
https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-mana...ent-buying-it/

On dit qu'il n'y a pas de moyen idiot de gagner de l'argent ... Mais quand même :

https://kotaku.com/streamer-has-said...few-1848170867

Un ticket de cinéma sera offert pour chaque achat de *Uncharted: Legacy Of Thieves* ... Oui, pour le film Uncharted évidemment (non-échangeable) :

https://kotaku.com/uncharted-legacy-...t-f-1848173096

Après un bilan ... inexistant, la *Hadopi* tendra les reines de la riposte contre le piratage à l'Arcom le 1er Janvier :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...-a-tous-etages

3ème ban pour *Ludwig*, on l'applaudit bien fort :

https://gamerant.com/ludwig-3-youtube-bans-in-one-week/

Life360, la compagnie qui possède maintenant les trackers bluetooth *Tile*, vend les données de localisation de ses utilisateurs à qui n'en veut :

https://gizmodo.com/life360-the-comp...lin-1848171116

La plateforme d'échange de cryptomonnaies *MyCryptoWallet* afait faillite et ses 20.000 utilisateurs n'ont plus accès à leurs portefeuilles :

https://gizmodo.com/mycryptowallet-c...str-1848171247

----------


## Silver

Pour revenir sur *Quartz*, les NFT à la Ubisoft, on peut aussi ajouter qu'il est demandé d'atteindre le niveau 5 dans le jeu pour pouvoir s'offrir ces NFT. C'est-à-dire qu'il faut... acheter le jeu, donc. Et c'est comme ça qu'on arrive à gonfler artificiellement les ventes d'un jeu.  :Splash: 

Et si, comme moi, vous ne voulez seulement jouer qu'au mode Immersif, et bien bonne chance pour atteindre le niveau 5 puisque le mode Immersif enlève ces niveaux.

Non, vraiment, ce système est très bien pensé...

Source : https://quartz.ubisoft.com/welcome/



> For our players
> Ubisoft Quartz has been made for players, and players only.
> This is why we will make sure that anyone who wants to acquire Digits is a player that is engaged in the Ubisoft ecosystem.
> To qualify to acquire Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon® Breakpoint Digits, *you will have to reach XP Level 5 in the game*, be at least 18 years old and live in an eligible country.
> Gear up, Ghosts!

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Une bande-annonce pour le rollback netcode des jeux de bagarre *Blazblue* :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/blaz.../2300-6456878/




Le nouveau RPG de l'ancien patron de Bioware sera présenté ... Aux Game Awards bien sûr ! :

https://www.gamesradar.com/former-ma...e-game-awards/





Un petit demake de *God Of War* façon RPG au tour par tour, en attendant la sortie sur PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/god-of-wa...rpg-from-1998/

Le jeu de survie hivernale *The Long Dark* devrait être séparé en deux jeux, une partie pour l'histoire et une partie survie, une fois le jeu sorti en version finale. La partie survie devrait recevoir des mises à jour payantes :

https://nofrag.com/the-long-dark-va-...ire-et-survie/

Le système anti-triche *Ricochet* est maintenant déployé sur le Kalof de cette année et Kalof Warzone :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...cheat-rollout/

Et hop, le premier jeu sous Unreal Engine 5 est donc le chapitre 3 de *Fortnite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-unreal-engine-5/





La sortie de l'extension Legacy of the Sith pour *Star Wars: The Old Republic* est retardée au 15 Février 2022 alors que jusqu'ici, elle devait sortir la semaine prochaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-th...nto-next-year/

Charlie, le fils d'Yves Guillemot, qui avait pris la tête d'un studio de développement d'Ubisoft juste à la fin de ses études, et commis le free-to-play pour mobiles Tom Clancy’s Elite Squad à l'imagerie bien particulière ... s'est aussi lancé dans les NFT dites-donc ! :

https://kotaku.com/charlie-guillemot...the-1846986415





Il est possible aux conducteurs de *Tesla* de jouer à des jeux vidéos en conduisant. C'est pour les passagers normalement mais ça n'empêche pas le conducteur de mentir. Ça va bien se passer :

https://gizmodo.com/tesla-owners-are...ing-1848176213

*Riot Games* poursuit des scammers se faisant passer pour eux pour recruter des développeurs de jeux vidéos, et leur faisant raquer des frais de candidatures divers :

https://www.polygon.com/22822273/rio...g-scam-lawsuit

Non mais vraiment, c'est dommage que les employés ait perdu confiance dans les RH qui ne faisaient (et ne font toujours) rien quand ils dénonçaient du harcélement et des comportements de merde. Mais bon, *Ubisoft* va reconstruire la confiance hein, promis :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...orting-process

200 journaux poursuivent *Google et Facebook* pour avoir bien parasité leurs revenus publicitaires :

https://gizmodo.com/over-200-newspap...r-d-1848172670

*Apple* a investi 275 milliards de dollars en infrastructure technique et en formation en Chine pour que le gouvernement ne passe pas de régulations qui leur seraient préjudiciables (dont de vilaines histoires d'interdiction de travail d'enfants) :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...al-with-china/

Le fournisseur d'accès US *Verizon* revend les données de navigation de ses utilisateurs. Ils sont obligés de laisser la possibilité à leurs clients de ne pas participer à la collecte de données ... Et de nombreux ont fait le choix de garder leurs historiques privés ... Et bien Verizon a changé le nom de son programme de collecte de données et refait souscrire par défaut tous ceux qui en étaient sorti :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...-web-browsing/

----------


## Spawn

Je dois être trop con pour comprendre, quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer clairement les "NFT éco-responsables" ? Ça diffère en quoi des items classiques ? A part le côté historique du truc gravé sur l'item.  ::O:

----------


## Cwningen

> A part le côté historique du truc gravé sur l'item.


Même pas, tu peux faire ça avec une base de données centralisée. Du coup, désolé, je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question.

----------


## Getz

> Je dois être trop con pour comprendre, quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer clairement les "NFT éco-responsables" ? Ça diffère en quoi des items classiques ? A part le côté historique du truc gravé sur l'item.


C'est pourtant simple: l'un utilise un buzz-word, l'autre non  ::ninja:: 

Non, réellement, la seule différence que je fois, c'est que ton item est revendable, et ce sans avoir à passer par Ubisoft (mais ça je n'en suis pas sûr à 100%).

----------


## Croaker

Revendable certainement par techno.
Par contre leur Eula interdit formellement de le faire.



(En même temps, ça n'a aucune valeur comme bidule, mais y a toujours des pigeons).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sans parler des idiots utiles qui font le buzz autour.

----------


## skyblazer

> Revendable certainement par techno.
> Par contre leur Eula interdit formellement de le faire.
> 
> 
> 
> (En même temps, ça n'a aucune valeur comme bidule, mais y a toujours des pigeons).


Alors il n'interdit pas de le revendre. Par contre il interdit d'en faire quoi que ce soit d'autre, et ne se porte pas responsable pour les transactions.

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai connu l'apparition des DLC cosmétique de Maple Story, des chapeaux de TF2, des montures à 40 balles de WoW, des lootboxes, des gachas mais j'avoue être complètement sans voix devant cette nouvelle mode du NFT.

----------


## runner

> J'ai vu çà après oui. Mais ça fait quand même chier que ça ne sois pas dispo pour PC.


 Peut être que ça sera juste de la pub inutile et inintéressante pour le film fait avec l'UE5.0. Une vidéo youtube donnera peut être la même expérience. Attendons donc de voir.
Si ça sort pas sur Pc, c'est qu'il y peut être du y avoir un partenariat entre MS, Sony et le studio derrière matrix 4. Le Pc n'ayant pas de proprio derrière et donc pas de moyen pour Warner de se faire du fric en plus, cela pourrait expliquer que ça ne sorte pas sur PC.

----------


## Ananas

> Je dois être trop con pour comprendre, quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer clairement les "NFT éco-responsables" ? Ça diffère en quoi des items classiques ? A part le côté historique du truc gravé sur l'item.


Mais non mais non, pas trop con, juste mal informé  ::ninja:: 


J'avais déjà parlé des NFT un peu plus tot sur ce thread, je t'encourage à aller lire ça: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...1#post13603077).
Tout en gardant en tête que je n'ai aucune autorité sur la question, si ce n'est d'être un canard un peu mieux informé que l'expert CPC lambda.


Pour la partie eco-responsable, Ubi s'offre une petite scéance de green-washing en choisissant une blockchain avec un algorithme de validation différent de la blockchain Bitcoin ou Ethereum. En simplifiant un peu beaucoup, l'idée c'est que pour éviter d'avoir n'importe qui qui écrive n'importe quoi dans le register (==la blockchain), il y a des mécaniques en place qui font que pour écrire une transaction (un "block" de transactions pour être plus juste), l'entité qui le fait doit "prouver" sa volonté de le faire. Une des manières de fournir cette preuve, c'est de dédier une certaine puissance de calcul, donc des ressources. Grosso modo, l'entité qui veut rajouter un bloc de transactions dans le registre doit d'abord résoudre un problème algorithmique. C'est ce qui s'appelle "Proof-of-work", preuve de travail.

L'idée sous-jacente, c'est que si une entité mal intentionnée veut justement modifier malicieusement le registre, il va falloir, de par la nature décentralisée du registre, soumettre des blocs contenant l'activité malicieuse sur la majorité des noeuds de ce réseau décentralisé, et a peu près en même temps. Ce qui serait déjà assez complexe à mettre en place, mais si tu y rajoute la nécéssité de dépenser de l'énergie à chaque fois qu'un bloc est soumis, ça rend le processus quasi impossible. C'est pour ça que les blockchains qui utilisent un algo proof-of-work sont réputés inaltérables.

Alors bon c'est déjà très con de résoudre des algorithmes dans le vide juste pour ça, mais il y a plus - attention, c'est un peu plus technique - : les gens qui soumettent un bloc de transactions au registre sont les fameux mineurs. Ce ne sont pas forçément les gens qui veulent eux-même faire des transactions; l'intérêt des mineurs est qu'un bloc de transactions soumis à la blockchain ("miné", pour reprendre la bonne terminologie) leur rapporte un peu d'argent, en cryptomonnaie associée à la blockchain. Evidemment, cet argent sort de nulle part, c'est bien le principe de (la plupart des) cryptos. De fait, si on atteint une infinité de transactions sur la blockchain, il y aura aussi création d'une infinité de cryptomonnaie pour rémunérer les mineurs, donc dévaluation infinie de la crypto en question et patatras, tous les champions qui ont investis sont a poil. Pour éviter ça, le mécanisme en place est de diminuer exponentiellement la quantité de crypto reçue par un mineur. En 2012, miner un bloc rapportait beaucoup plus de crypto qu'aujourd'hui. Autre problème rigolol, les blockchains ne sont pas très robuste face a un gros flux de transactions - il faut trouver un moyen de limiter artificiellement la quantité de transactions par minutes écrites dans le registre. Sur la blockchain bitcoin, la mécanique correspondante est de fixer le nombre de transactions par bloc, et d'adapter la difficulté du problème a résoudre pour soumettre un bloc afin d'avoir un nombre a peu près constant de blocs/minutes écrits dans le registre. Si tu combine les deux effets: la crypto est super hypée, tout le monde en veut, mais les ressourses sont artificellement limitées. La seule manière d'acquérir ces cryptos c'est donc de miner, mais comme de plus en plus de gens le font, afin de limiter le flux de transactions dans la blockchain la complexité du problème algorithmique a résoudre augmente en conséquent. Double effet kiss-cool, il faut de plus en plus d'énergie pour miner un bloc, et on en récupère de moins en moins de crypto. Ce qui fait que l'équivalent énergétique d'une unité de crypto célèbre (bitcoin et ethereum en tête) est passé de 30 secondes d'éclairage d'une ampoule basse consommation en 2012 à l'équivalent annuel des frais de chauffage d'un hotel-spa en 2021. 

Une manière de se débarasser de ce problème est donc de remplacer la preuve de travail par un procédé un peu moins débile. Une des idées, utilisé par la blockchain choisie par Ubisoft, s'appelle "Proof-of-stake", preuve d'enjeu. Au lieu de forcer une entité à payer une certaine quantité d'énergie pour soumettre des transactions dans le registre, on lui permet de ne soumettre qu'une quantité proportionnelle à la quantité de crypto possédée par cette entité. Comme avant, la seule manière d'entrer à coup sur une activité malicieuse dans le registre est d'avoir accès à la majorité des noeuds et pour un algo proof-of-stake, d'avoir le droit de soumettre des blocs de transactions sur ces noeuds. Pour ce dernier point, il faudrait posséder, schématiquement, la majorité des crypto correspondantes en circulation.  Comme posséder des cryptos équivaut (en théorie) à ne pas vouloir que cette crypto perde de la valeur, et qu'une activité fraudulente sur une blockchain va faire baisser la confiance du public dans cette blockchain, donc faire perdre de la valeur à la crypto associée, le risque tombe pratiquement a zéro.


Quand à la différence avec les items classique, c'est effectivement principalement (uniquement) l'aspect revendable et spéculatif du truc, ce qu'un store interne permettrait plus difficilement.
Ca n'en reste pas moins complètement con.

----------


## Spawn

::mellow::

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pourtant simple: l'un utilise un buzz-word, l'autre non 
> 
> Non, réellement, la seule différence que je fois, c'est que ton item est revendable, et ce sans avoir à passer par Ubisoft (mais ça je n'en suis pas sûr à 100%).


Vu la ref qu'a mis Silver, faut avoir une identité dans le jeu et être au moins niveau 5 pour être destinataire d'une transaction. Ça passe forcément par Ubisoft pour l'authentification et vérification, peut-être là qu'ils grattent quelque chose plutôt que sur la transaction elle même si un tiers peut en faire.
À voir dans la pratique, mais à part que les transactions sont publiques et vérifiables par des tiers… ça m'a l'air d'être une belle usine à gaz pour pas grand chose.
Edit: lien vers la FAQ où c'est plus détaillé https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/requi...acquire-digits

Et la ref de Croaker rappelle qu'on n'a pas plus de droits que sur un chapeau TF2 classique: l'utiliser dans le jeu, et le revendre via le système prévu a cet effet (marketplace Steam pour TF2, ou la blockchain utilisée par Ubi ici).

----------


## Croaker

> Quand à la différence avec les items classique, c'est effectivement principalement (uniquement) l'aspect revendable et spéculatif du truc, ce qu'un store interne permettrait plus difficilement.
> Ca n'en reste pas moins complètement con.


Merci pour le pavé.
Je me demande si, par hasard, le fait de s'appuyer sur une "techno" externe et donc de ne pas s'emmerder à maintenir un store interne, et les éventuelles conséquences juridiques (loi sur les MTX) peut entrer en jeu dans le choix de l'usine à gaz. En plus du buzz bien sûr.
Il n'y a pas de petites économies. A moins qu'ils (Ubi) doivent quand même développer un truc de leur côté malgré tout.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui veulent creuser un peu, leur FAQ explique pas mal de choses
https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq

Faut:

- se créer un compte Quartz, un portefeuille crypto chez un hébergeur proposé par Ubisoft, lier les deux
https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/crypt...ubisoft-quartz
à ne pas confondre avec son portefeuille Ubisoft, mais ils ne veulent pas gérer les portefeuilles crypto
https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/crypt...-crypto-wallet

- répondre à toutes les conditions: compte Ubisoft Connect PC avec 2FA, actif dans le jeu (pas banni, sauf pour la vente), niveau 5+ (achat), 18+ ans, résider dans un pays autorisé, faire l'opération depuis un pays autorisé
https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/requi...acquire-digits

- ne pas avoir un autre digit de la même édition (le même chapeau avec un autre numéro de série, je suppose)
https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/ubiso...single-edition

- passer par la plateforme Quartz d'Ubisoft ou un des deux autres opérateurs de la blockchain autorisés à faire des transactions (pas sur qu'Ubisoft touche un pourcentage dans ce cas, mais ça serait con pour eux, à vérifier)
https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/acqui...condary-market
edit: c'est nébuleux, mais ils ne touchent pas forcément quelque chose https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/selli...n-digit-resale

et j'ai peut-être raté des trucs…

----------


## pierrecastor

> Du coup tu l'auras deviné, un token non-fongible, c'est simplement un token qui te donne un droit de propriété dénombrable (1) d'un bien dénombrable (skin hélicopénis #43). Il n'y a pas d'autres token en existence qui te donnerait le même droit de possession sur la skin #43. Tout comme un certificat de propriété pour une oeuvre d'art, il n'y en a qu'un par oeuvre d'art


Le truc qui m’embête, c'est le dénombrable vu qu'un fichier informatique est copiable à l'infini. 

Je me pose une question, y'a une assise juridique au truc ? Quand tu dit : "un token qui te donne un droit de propriété dénombrable (1) d'un bien dénombrable (skin hélicopénis #43)."

Qui ou quoi garantie ce droit ? Y'a une loi ou une jurisprudence la dessus ?

----------


## jilbi

Pour le moment tout est à écrire niveau juridique Là c'est des CGU, pas la loi. Donc par défaut c'est "respecte les cgu sauf si contraire à la loi"

----------


## Stratosfear

Je rajoute que les CLUF liées aux DIGIT sont assez évocatrices :





Donc en fait, tu es propriétaire d'un truc sur lequel tu n'as aucun droits.

C'est vraiment un truc développé à la va-vite, par des gens qui ont l'aire de rien connaître au bouzin dans le but de faire un max de cash avant que cette bulle n’explose.

----------


## 564.3

> Je rajoute que les CLUF liées aux DIGIT sont assez évocatrices :
> 
> Donc en fait, tu es propriétaire d'un truc sur lequel tu n'as aucun droits.
> 
> C'est vraiment un truc développé à la va-vite, par des gens qui ont l'aire de rien connaître au bouzin dans le but de faire un max de cash avant que cette bulle n’explose.


Ouais Croaker avait déjà collé ça la page d'avant. T'as pas plus de droits que sur un chapeau TF2: l'utiliser dans le jeu (tant qu'il existe) et le revendre sur le marché prévu (+ diverses conditions et contraintes). Ça me semble assez normal, mais bon…

D'ailleurs c'est marrant la réponse à ce qu'il se passe si Quartz ou le jeu ferment, on a encore le droit de revendre le NTF qui ne vaudra alors probablement plus rien (inutilisable, c'est juste quelques méta-données)…
https://quartz.ubisoft.com/faq/ubiso...oint-shut-down

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le truc qui m’embête, c'est le dénombrable vu qu'un fichier informatique est copiable à l'infini. 
> 
> Je me pose une question, y'a une assise juridique au truc ? Quand tu dit : "un token qui te donne un droit de propriété dénombrable (1) d'un bien dénombrable (skin hélicopénis #43)."
> 
> Qui ou quoi garantie ce droit ? Y'a une loi ou une jurisprudence la dessus ?


Pour moi c'est une contrainte technique. Dans cette blockchain il ne peut y avoir qu'un hélicopénis#43. Et ça s'arrête là.
Après n'importe qui peut copier les métadonnées ou écrire hélicopénis#43 sur un mur. Mais ça n'en fera pas un 2e dans la base de référence.

----------


## Stratosfear

'tain je sais pas si j'y comprend vraiment rien ou si on est face à un truc développé pour coller à une techno/buzzword inutile, où personne (conceptuers, acheteurs et vendeurs) ne comprennent rien à ce qu'ils font non plus.  ::wacko::

----------


## Redditeur

> J'avais déjà parlé des NFT un peu plus tot sur ce thread, je t'encourage à aller lire ça: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...1#post13603077).
> Tout en gardant en tête que je n'ai aucune autorité sur la question, si ce n'est d'être un canard un peu mieux informé que l'expert CPC lambda.


Satoshi Nakamoto vient du futur. C'est la seule explication que je vois au fait qu'un système informatique aussi complexe ait pu être mis au point par une personne seule en 2007 et soit toujours sûr 14 ans plus tard.  :nawak: 




> Nakamoto owns between 750,000 and 1,100,000 bitcoin. As of November 2021, that puts his net worth at up to 73 billion US dollars, which would make him the 15th richest person in the world.


Satoshi va réapparaître quand il sera n°1 des fortunes mondiales devant Bezos et Musk.  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

En pratique, je pense que tu peux voir ça comme un Amiibo ou un machin Lego Infinity, sauf que c'est beaucoup plus cher et que t'as même pas de figurine (en plus de la techno de blockchain derrière).
Suivant les jeux les devs mettront un truc dédié quelque part, ou pas.

----------


## Eloso

> 'tain je sais pas si j'y comprend vraiment rien où si on est face à un truc développé pour coller à une techno/buzzword inutile, où personne (conceptuers, acheteurs et vendeurs) ne comprennent rien à ce qu'ils font non plus.


Je pars du principe que c'est les deux en même temps me concernant.

----------


## Kriegor

Grosse news, qui mérite de faire le titre du topic : pour la première fois dans l'histoire de CPC (en tout cas depuis que je suis là donc ça fait quand même très longtemps), un canard, THE canard, vétéran de The Binding of Isaac, Super Meat Boy, Street Fighter IV et Yakuza 0, grand amateur de point'n'click, passionné de jeux indé et de Call of Duty, maître des metroidvania, apôtre de Gabe Newell, propriétaire d'un backlog démesuré (qui ne contient toujours pas Streets of Rage IV) et chasseur de succès devant l'éternel, vient de rejoindre le casting d'un jeu de baston !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jilbi

> Donc en fait, tu es propriétaire d'un truc sur lequel tu n'as aucun droits.


Ce qui pour le coup est contraire au droit à la propriété :D

----------


## Supergounou

> passionné de [...] Call of Duty


 :Cigare:

----------


## 564.3

> Ce qui pour le coup est contraire au droit à la propriété :D


T'es propriétaire d'un droit d'usage et de revente respectant les conditions définies par l'éditeur. Rien de plus.
Pour un jeu on n'a qu'un droit d'usage sous conditions. D'ailleurs Penny Arcade fait une "blague" là dessus: ce serait bien qu'ils mettent le droit d'usage de leurs jeux dans une blockchain aussi, et qu'on puisse enfin les revendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Vous vous souvenez de la décision de *Youtube* de ne plus afficher le compteur de "Je n'aime pas" ? Il y a maintenant une extension qui permet de le remettre sur plusieurs navigateurs :
https://www.returnyoutubedislike.com/

Ça permet par exemple d'apprendre que l'annonce de *Quartz par Ubisoft* a été accueillie par 95% de pouces vers le bas (974 likes - 20K dislikes d'après Youtube) :
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tube-dislikes/

En même temps, la vidéo d'origine est passée en "non répertorié", donc elle n'apparait pas dans la liste de vidéos du compte d'Ubisoft :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSVoJ0WUQfY

----------


## Nono

> J'ai connu l'apparition des DLC cosmétique de Maple Story, des chapeaux de TF2, des montures à 40 balles de WoW, des lootboxes, des gachas mais j'avoue être complètement sans voix devant cette nouvelle mode du NFT.


Quand on y pense, dans TF2, on pouvait également personnaliser un objet en lui donnant un nom débile. Sauf qu'il y a 10 ans, ça plombait plutôt la vente qu'autre chose. Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé pour que maintenant tout le monde s'intéresse à des codes-barres virtuels sur des objets virtuels ?

----------


## Silver

> Quand on y pense, dans TF2, on pouvait également personnaliser un objet en lui donnant un nom débile. Sauf qu'il y a 10 ans, ça plombait plutôt la vente qu'autre chose. Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé pour que maintenant tout le monde s'intéresse à des codes-barres virtuels sur des objets virtuels ?


Les gens pensent que ça va les rendre riches. "Play2Earn" que ça s'appelle en terme marketing.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Embracer* va annoncer 5 jeux cette semaine ... Aux Game Awards bien sûr ! :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/08/e...nts-this-week/

La prochaine mise à jour d'*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* vous demandera de télécharger une nouvelle fois le jeu :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ass...formance-boost

Le jeu d'aventure-craft *Wytchwood* sortira le 9 Décembre sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wyt...-jeu-daventure




Le jeu d'aventures-survie *Breakwaters* sortira demain sur Steam en accès anticipé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bre...frontez-titans




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Ubisoft travaillerait sur une nouvelle version de *Splinter Cell* ... qui serait un monde ouvert façon Assassin's Creed avec plus d'infiltration :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/rumor...sassins-creed/

La mise à jour Xenobiology pour *Astroneer* sera disponible le 13 Janvier. La version Switch sortira à la même date :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/astr...biology-update




Nouvelle bande-annonce ainsi que les configurations minimale et requise pour la version PC de *God Of War*, qui sortira le 14 Janvier :

https://www.thegamer.com/god-of-war-second-pc-trailer/




Susan Calloway va faire un petit concert live sur son groupe Facebook pour la sortie de l'extension Endwalker pour *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.thegamer.com/answers-sus...f14-endwalker/





L'anti-triche *Ricochet* pour les Kalof aura accès à tout le contenu des PC des joueurs ... Enfin, je veux dire, *Activision-Blizzard* est une entreprise de confiance hein ... Mais bon, je joue pas aux Kalofs, mais je vous conseille de lire les petits caractères au lieu de cliquer directement sur "Je Suis D'accord". Au cas-où ... :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...to-pc-players/

La dernière mise à jour de *Horizon Zero Dawn* pour PC rajoute le DLSS de Nvidia et celui d'AMD :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...fsr-upscaling/

On peut pas toujours monter dans l'estime des gens. *Phil Spencer*, le patron de XBox, contre les NFT et préoccupé de la situation chez Activision-Blizzard ... Pense que le Kinect a été une contribution-clé de sa compagnie au gaming ... Pardon, je viens d'avoir une vision de Star Wars Kinect, je vais vomir :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ons-to-gaming/

Un article sur *Insomniac Games* qui prévient les speedrunners quand les mises à jour vont faire péter les glitchs utilisés :

https://kotaku.com/the-game-develope...-th-1848179059

Ça tease la prochaine grosse mise à jour du jeu de chasse aux fantômes en coop *Phasmophobia* :

https://gamerant.com/phasmophobia-tarot-cards-update/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qui ont étudié deux nouvelles sortie pour le Dragon Age Day, *Dragon Age 4* pourrait se dérouler 10 ans après la fin d'Inquisition :

https://gamerant.com/dragon-age-4-in...line-10-years/

Où ça parle de *Redfall*, le prochain jeu d'Arkane, avec des vampires à tuer en monde ouvert, qui doit sortir à l'été 2022 sur PC et XBox :

https://gamerant.com/redfall-differe...s-enemy-types/

Il y aura des nouvelles de *Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League* ... Aux Game Awards bien sûr ! :

https://gamerant.com/suicide-squad-k...ards-gameplay/

Vous vous demandez peut-être ce que devient Sylvanas à la fin de l'extension Shadowlands pour *World Of Warcraft* ? Moi non plus, comme tous les joueurs qui ont quitté le jeu. Mais en tous cas, il y a une cinématique pour ça :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...eternitys-end/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Bungie* a 30 ans et sort ... un DLC pour Destiny 2 pou fêter ça ... :

https://nofrag.com/bungie-fete-ses-3...our-destiny-2/




Les serveurs de plus en plus sous peuplés de *New World* commencent à fusionner cette semaine :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384860.html

L'événement de l'hiver du MMO commencera d'ailleurs le 14 Décembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384865.html

La Chine organise son propre tournoi All Stars (sans enjeu) de *League Of Legends*, après que Riot Games ait annulé l'événement :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384864.html

En 2022 auront lieu les *Championnats du monde de Pokémon* à Londres (sauf si Covid). Pour la première fois, le MOBA Pokemon Unite aura droit à son épreuve, avec un cashprize qui devrait être d'un million de dollars :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384870.html

Où on parle du développement cahoteux de *Halo Infinite*, et où on apprend que 2 tiers du jeu, prévu comme un gigantesque monde ouvert, a été sabré en 2019 pour maintenir la date de sortie proche de celle de la nouvelle XBox ... Avant la présentation et la réaction plus que fraichounette des joueurs, qui a rajouté encore du boulot :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ter-to-triumph
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ike-open-world
https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ppement-394123
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15041...-du-projet.htm

Le prologue du jeu d'horreur *Abandoned*, qui n'est pas Silent Hill avec Kojima, et par un studio qui n'a jamais sorti de version finale de ses jeux en accès anticipé, sortira au premier trimestre 2022. Peut-être :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ez-vous-394108

Bande-annonce pour la roadmap 2022 du shooter spatial *Everspace 2*, toujours en accès anticipé. La version finale est prévue pour début 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050845223.html




Il s'est écoulé 6 millions d'exemplaires de *Pokémon Diamant Étincelant / Perle Scintillante* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845239.html

Il y a eu un léger problème sur *Stardew Valley* suite à un hotfix, promptement réglé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...shed-the-game/

Il n'y a pas de pré-téléchargement pour *Halo Infinite*, mais si vous avez le mode multijoueur, le téléchargement sera un peu plus court :

https://www.pcgamer.com/no-preload-f...download-time/

Si Dr. Dre était en studio pour Rockstar, ce n'était pas pour GTA VI, mais pour enregistrer une chanson pour *GTA Online* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gta-online-u...back-franklin/





Bande-annonce pour *Total War: Warhammer 3* présentant Slaanesh, pour le plus grand bonheur de Monsieur B. :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-wa...est-chaos-god/




*Nexon* travaille sur un jeu dans l'univers de Warhammer: Age of Sigmar :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nexon-is-mak...f-sigmar-game/

Le jeu de stratégie *Myth of Legends* a été retiré de Steam après que le studio Wildcard ait clamé que le jeu utilisait le code source d'Ark: Survival Evolved :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-remove...r-source-code/

La précision des flingues sera encore augmentée dans la prochaine mise à jour de *Battlefield 2042*. Nan mais le jeu était fini quand il est sorti hein, promis :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-battle...acy-yet-again/

Présentation de la 6ème saison de *Snowrunner* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/snowrunne...erview-trailer




L'actrice Colleen O’Shaughnessey, qui fait la voix de Tails dans les jeux, reprend le rôle dans *Sonic the Hedgehog 2* :

https://www.destructoid.com/tails-so...t-voice-actor/

Les CEO de *TSMC et Intel* s'envoient des vannes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-and-ts...ed-chipmaking/

Évidemment qu'il n'y avait pas assez de *Nvidia RTX 2060 12 GB* en stock :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-2060...ficient-stock/

La limite, jusqu'ici au 9 Décembre (oui, demain), pour qu'*Apple* implante des moyens tiers de payer des machins sans qu'ils touchent leur gabelle dans son store est repoussée à la Saint Glin Glin :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...licy-postponed

Un sondage d'un syndicat irlandais révèle que 85% des employés de l'industrie du jeu vidéo ont fait des heures supplémentaires non-rémunérées :

https://www.thegamer.com/union-inves...-qa-underpaid/

Une employée de *Blizzard* a tenu une conférence de presse pour parler du harcélement sexuel qu'elle a subi et surtout des représailles qu'elle a enduré une fois qu'elle a contacté les RH. Elle parle aussi de l'ambiance créée par de gros beaufs alcoolisés. Activision-Blizzard dit qu'ils vont faire des trucs :

https://www.ign.com/articles/activis...erence-details
https://kotaku.com/sexually-harassed...-pr-1848180146
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...t-about-sexual
https://www.polygon.com/22824117/act...bloom-attorney

L'australien Craig Wright prétend être Satoshi Nakamoto, l'inventeur du Bitcoin. Il était poursuivi par le frère de Dave Kleiman, qui est décédé, pour avoir volé ses droits de propriété intellectuelle du Bitcoin. La famille de Dave Kleiman aurait aussi acheté 1.1 millions de Bitcoin, les premiers minés, dont Wright aurait le contrôle. Ça fait beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de pépettes. Le jugement est tombé et Craig Wright devra payé 100 millions de dollars à la famille :

https://gizmodo.com/guy-who-claims-h...n-i-1848174450

La FTC porte plainte contre *Amazon* pour ses liens sponsorisés dans les résultats de recherche :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-illegally...sea-1848179291

*Instagram* a montré ses nouvelles fonctionnalités pour protéger les adolescents. Pour rappel, une énorme fuite de documents avait démontré qu'ils s'en battaient complétement les couilles :

https://gizmodo.com/instagram-unveil...eal-1848178208

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

C'est le début de la bêta fermée du Mario-Kart-like *Kart Rider: Drift*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC et consoles :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/08/k...-and-consoles/

Le RPG tactique au tour par tour *Vestaria Saga Gaiden: The Sacred Sword of Silvanister* sortira en occident en 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/vest...g-west-in-2022




*The Oregon Trail* a 50 ans :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-oregon-trail-turns-50/

*CD Project Red* étaient poursuivi par certains investisseurs pour leur avoir menti sur la qualité de Cyberpunk 2077 à sa sortie. Les 2 parties négocient un accord :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...erpunk-launch/

La nouvelle carte Pacific de *Kalof Warzone* n'est pas exempte de problèmes de glitch et de crashs. Pour changer :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sual-glitches/

L'auto-chess *Dota Underlords* vient de recevoir sa première mise à jour depuis un an ... Le jeu semble donc mis sur le bas-côté par Valve :

https://www.gamesradar.com/valve-may...ate-in-a-year/

*Human: Fall Flat* a reçu aujourd'hui des niveaux gratuits dans toutes ses versions, sauf la Switch pour laquelle c'est prévu pour Janvier 2022 :

https://www.destructoid.com/human-fa...until-january/




2 millions de ventes pour *Wasteland 3* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/wa...ns-de-joueurs/

Aucun nouvel opus de *Smash Bros.* n'est prévu pour le moment :

https://gamerant.com/masahiro-sakura...current-plans/

*Activision* a fait fermer le fournisseur de logiciels de cheat Mangocheats :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-cald...by-activision/

Bande-annonce de lancement pour le jeu de massacre de zombies en coop et en VR *After the Fall* :

https://nofrag.com/une-bande-annonce...i-sort-demain/




Le gouvernement américain se demande pourquoi il est possible de jouer à des jeux vidéos en conduisant en *Tesla* :

https://kotaku.com/u-s-government-cu...e-d-1848182949

----------


## runner

Des images de *stalker 2*

----------


## Zerger

C'est pas des images qu'on veut, mais du gameplay!!!   :Cell:

----------


## Herman Speed

Fallout 76 a aussi un peu de charme en image fixe. Enfin un peu. ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est pas des images qu'on veut, mais du gameplay!!!


À ton service !



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kriegor

Un peu trop discret le sound design.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est une expérience épurée.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> À ton service !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/HGqMVdG/stal.png


Tu peux faire la VF s'il te plaît ? Je te fournis la traduction "Bang".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des images de *stalker 2*
> https://i.ibb.co/GQjx8SL/STALKER-2-n...eenshots-1.jpghttps://i.ibb.co/Qc9mVPh/STALKER-2-n...eenshots-2.jpghttps://i.ibb.co/74dB1vj/STALKER-2-n...eenshots-3.jpghttps://i.ibb.co/DzWdJxC/STALKER-2-n...eenshots-4.jpghttps://i.ibb.co/dp6dHMs/STALKER-2-n...eenshots-5.jpg


Bon c'est forcément pipeauté, mais quand même, la da globale promet   ::love:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est une expérience épurée.


Parle pas trop vite, le jeu sort aussi sur consoles  ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tu peux faire la VF s'il te plaît ? Je te fournis la traduction "Bang"


Et pour "blyatt" ?  :Cafe2:

----------


## Silver

Même PC Gamer a noté qu'*Ubisoft* a enlevé le référencement de son annonce sur les NFT :
https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-de-l...ncement-video/

1000 likes, 30000 dislikes. L'année de tous les records.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et pour "blyatt" ?


Ah mais c'était écrit trop petit, j'avais pas vu  :Emo: 
Aaaaaargeuhhh: pas besoin de changer, un cri de douleur c'est universel
Blyatt: "Quelle malchance, cette mésaventure  m'arrive à deux jours de la retraite, je ne pourrais profiter pleinement de mon nouvel équipement de pêche. Je me meurs, dites à ma femme que je l'aimais. Dites-le à ma maîtresse aussi. Adieu monde cruel et vil joueur assoiffé de sang."

----------


## La Chouette

> "Quelle malchance, cette mésaventure  m'arrive à deux jours de la retraite, je ne pourrais profiter pleinement de mon nouvel équipement de pêche. Je me meurs, dites à ma femme que je l'aimais. Dites-le à ma maîtresse aussi. Adieu monde cruel et vil joueur assoiffé de sang."

----------


## pipoop

> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/fps_mod.png


Un mod comme ça ce serait génial

----------


## Drakkoone

Ben c'est comme Metal Gear Solid, sauf qu'au lieu d'une voix off, c'est le perso qui te raconte sa vie avant de mourir.

----------


## Arthropode

> Sincères salutations de la nuit,
> 
> *The Oregon Trail* a 50 ans :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/the-oregon-trail-turns-50/


L'anniversaire était il y a 6 jours, et il y a eu une très bonne rétrospective sur ce jeu éducatif assez peu connu en Europe, mais culte aux USA : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html

----------


## hommedumatch

> ..Le jeu d'aventures-survie *Breakwaters* sortira demain sur Steam en accès anticipé...


C'était en wishlist. C'est pris.  :Bave:

----------


## Tenebris

Sortie de Starfield le 11/11/2022 !  :Bave: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1716740/Starfield/

----------


## Ourg

hâte de pouvoir défier les lois de physique en débloquant les fps du jeu

----------


## Munshine

Après Oblivion with guns, Skyrim with spaceship.

----------


## Maalak

> Sortie de Starfield le 11/11/2022 ! 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1716740/Starfield/
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1639080161


Euh ... Ca fait 6 mois qu'on le sait, hein ...  :tired:

----------


## Munshine

> Euh ... Ca fait 6 mois qu'on le sait, hein ...


Ce que l'on ne sait toujours pas c'est quel est le modèle de vol du vaisseau.
Je serais tellement déçu s'ils avaient surfé sur la vague de la hype des jeux spatiaux à la Elite /Star Citizen / No Man Sky etc 
... et qu'en fait non c'est juste qu' ils font un jeu à la Mass Effect de plus avec un vaisseau non pilotable.   :tired: 

(bon je me fais peut être un film mais un RPG / simulateur spatial ce serait le jeu ultime.  :Bave:  )

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi, avant les Game Awards,

Oui ! Vous ne rêvez pas ! Un panier sur l'*Epic Game Store* :

https://www.epicgames.com/store/fr/n...-shopping-cart




La dernière mise à jour de *Total War: Rome Remastered* facilite la vie des moddeurs :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tot...-up-to-modders

Le jeu d'aventures *Deer & Boy* sortira un de ces jours sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dee...entative-fugue




Le jeu de réflexion *Magna Graecia* sortira le 10 Décembre sur Steam, en accès anticipé :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mag...e-vignes-grece




La sortie de *Syberia: The World Before* n'aura pas lieu demain mais quelque part dans le 1er trimestre de 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/syber...ed-until-2022/

Comparatif entre l'original et le projet HD de fans pour *Resident Evil 4*. Le remake HD devrait être disponible le 2 Février 2022, sauf lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Capcom :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-improvements/




Le jeu d'action *Shinobi non Grata* a été annoncé pour l'été 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/side...nounced-for-pc

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui ! Vous ne rêvez pas ! Un panier sur l'*Epic Game Store*


 ::O:

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action *Transiruby* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/tran...-now-available




Bande-annonce et journal de développement pour l'action-RPG *The Last Oricru*, qui doit sortir courant 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/the-...eveloper-diary







Le jeu d'aventures *Shirone: The Dragon Girl* a été annoncé sur Steam pour le Printemps 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/3d-a...nounced-for-pc




Le jeu d'action-réflexion *Ninja Usagimaru: Two Tails of Adventure* sortira le 20 Janvier sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/ninj...anuary-20-2022

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures narratif *GOODBYE WORLD* a été annoncé sur Steam pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/narr...nounced-for-pc




Le RPG *Lair Land Story 2: Mist of Sea* a été annoncé sur Steam pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/rela...nounced-for-pc




Le mode multijoueur de *Stalker 2* ne sera pas disponible au lancement, le 28 Avril 2022, mais dans une mise à jour déployée plus tard :

https://www.thegamer.com/stalker-2-multiplayer-update/

C'est le début du *Xbox’s Winter Game Fest*, qui offre 36 démos jouables à télécharger avant le 21 Décembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-indie-games/

N'utilisez pas le Quick Resume de votre XBox Series pour *Halo Infinite*, sous peine de perdre l'accès à vos cosmétiques :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-quick-resume/

Ubisoft, toujours sur les bons coups, a donc sorti aujourd'hui *Monopoly Madness*, un monopoly en temps réel ... :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/mo...es-maintenant/





Une skin du *Kalof Annuel de cette année* est buguée et devient invisible à partir d'une certaine distance ... Nan mais continuez à dépenser plus en marketing qu'en développement, ça va finir par se voir à force :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...ug-video-clip/

Il est fort probable que l'*Epic Games Store* offre 14 ou 15 jeux cette fin d'année, comme l'année dernière ... Et selon des gens bien informés, ou pas, il est possible que le premier jeu offert soit Shenmue III :

https://www.actugaming.net/epic-game...ue-iii-461634/

Les joueurs ne farment pas les donjons endgame de *New World*, car confectionner les clés pour y entrer coute trop cher. Nan mais l'économie est très bien sinon :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384928.html

Bande-annonce pour le casting de voies anglaises pour le jeu d'action *Gunvolt Chronicles : Luminous Avenger iX 2*, qui sort le 27 Janvier sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050845277.html




L'ultime extension pour le metroidvania *Blasphemous* est sortie gratuitement aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-final-bl...-and-its-free/




Le premier season pass pour le *Kalof Annuel de cette année* est sorti et contient ... Des cosmétiques pour les killcams ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...ised-killcams/

Le cross-save de *Halo Infinite* fonctionne si vous l'avez par le Microsoft store ou le Xbox Game Pass, mais pas si vous l'avez acheté sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...y-it-on-steam/

Le pack du Crétacé Inférieur est sorti pour *Jurassic World Evolution 2* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/jurassic-...launch-trailer




Microsoft a déposé la marque *Halo: The Endless* :

https://www.ign.com/articles/microso...less-trademark

----------


## KOUB

*Masayuki Uemura*, le créateur de la NES et de la super NES, est décédé :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050845285.html

Et justement, un dossier d'Ars Technica sur l'histoire de la *NES* :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...30th-birthday/

*Duke Nukem Forever* n'est plus le jeu au développement le plus long, c'est maintenant Clockwork Aquario, qui a mis 28 ans et 81 jours à sortir ... En attendant Star Citizen ... :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...esienne-394196





ESL met en vente des NFT basé sur des cosmétiques d'équipe esport de *CS:GO* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384902.html

Il semble que *TSMC* soit en retard sur la production de processeurs gravés en 3nm :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tmscs-3nm-ch...e-to-catch-up/

Les employés d'*Activision Blizzard* entrent en grève, crée un fond de soutien eeeeet ... Entament les procédures pour créer un syndicat ! Bah voilà Bobby ! Tu vas chopper un syndicat avec tes conneries ! Bien fait pour ta gueule ! :

https://www.destructoid.com/activisi...rization-news/
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...d-union-drive/
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...work-stoppage/

*Riot Games* a acheté un bureau à Washington :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/09/r...io-in-seattle/

*Kickstarter* va se mettre à utiliser un système à base de blockchain :

https://gizmodo.com/kickstarter-is-p...ain-1848187305

----------


## Herman Speed

> Les employés d'*Activision Blizzard* entrent en grève, crée un fond de soutien eeeeet ... Entament les procédures pour créer un syndicat ! Bah voilà Bobby ! Tu vas chopper un syndicat avec tes conneries ! Bien fait pour ta gueule ! :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/activisi...rization-news/
> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/...d-union-drive/
> https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...work-stoppage/


Nom de Zeus ! Malédiction syndicale ! DATA GUEULE LES EXPLOITEURS ! 



ERECTION MARXISTE !

----------


## Elma

Je sais pas si c'est passé mais ça parle d'une suite de Dark Souls créer par des fans mais validé par le créateur. J'ai pas tout pigé et je sais meme pas si c'est du fake : 
Dark Souls : Nightfall 
Fake pas fake ? https://www.2051.fr/actualite/gaming...nt-elden-ring/

EDIT : Apparemment c'est juste un mod, j'avais cru voir Miazaki en parler.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit des Game Awards,

Du gameplay pour *Homeworld 3*, qui sortira au 4ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...r-homeworld-3/




Un jeu d'horreur asymétrique *The Texas Chain Saw Massacre* "Selon une histoire vraie" a été annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/the-...game-announced




Le jeu d'action-aventure *TUNIC* sortira le 16 Mars 2022 sur XBox et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/tuni...-march-16-2022

https://store.steampowered.com/app/553420/TUNIC/




Le roguelite *Have a Nice Death* a été annoncé en accès anticipé sur Steam pour Mars 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/2d-a...nounced-for-pc




Le jeu d'aventures *Puzzles for Clef* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/rela...nounced-for-pc




Les joueurs consoles de *Kalof* réclament de pouvoir régler le FOV comme les joueurs PC, ses jaloux de rageux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...since-day-one/

----------


## KOUB

Du Gameplay pour *Evil West*, qui sortira quelque part en 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ame-evil-west/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le prochain PlatinumGames, *Babylon’s Fall*, qui sort le 3 Mars 2022 sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/baby...s-march-3-2022




Bande-annonce pour l'extension Sunbreak de *Monster Hunter Rise*, qui sortira à l'été 2022 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mo.../1100-6498846/





Le jeu d'aventure-parkour *Thirsty Suitors* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6498819/




Bah c'était pas Personna 5, c'était le jeu de baston *Persona 4 Arena Ultimax*, qui sortira le 17 Mars sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/pers...-march-17-2022




Un jeu basé sur la série *The Expansion* est préparations chez Telltale Games :

https://www.thegamer.com/telltale-re...e-game-awards/

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay (hum) pour *Senua’s Saga: Hellblade II* sous Unreal Engine 5, qui sortira un jour sur XBox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/senu...reveal-trailer




Cinématique du jeu Star Wars de Quantic Dream, *Star Wars Eclipse*, qui serait donc un jeu d'action avec des embranchements narratifs :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/luca...r-wars-eclipse




L'autre MMO d'Amazon, le free-to-play *Lost Ark* sortira le 11 Février 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/lost...22-in-the-west




Un jeu *Wonder Woman* a été annoncé par Monolith Productions :

https://kotaku.com/hell-yeah-wonder-...ame-1848190272




*Alan Wake 2* a aussi été annoncé sur consoles de nouvelle génération et en exclusivité Epic Game Store sur PC pour 2023 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/remed...e/#more-160349

----------


## KOUB

Du *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février sur PlayStation, ça fait toujours plaisir :

https://kotaku.com/horizon-forbidden...-in-1847636602




*Final Fantasy VII Remake Intergrade*. Sur PC. Le 16 Décembre. Oui. En exclusivité Epic Game Store par contre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/fina...on-december-16




Le *Xbox Game Pass pour PC* devient le PC Game Pass :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/xb.../1100-6498853/

Bande-annonce pour l'extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2* :




Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur *Slitterhead*, par Keiichiro Toyama, le créateur, et Akira Yamaoka, le compositeur de Silent Hill :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/boke...es-slitterhead




Bande-annonce pour le jeu de survie-craft *Nightingale* :

https://kotaku.com/new-game-nighting...eli-1848190475

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Lord Of The Rings Gollum* :

https://www.thegamer.com/lord-of-the...r-game-awards/




Annonce du jeu d'aventures *Sommerville* :




Le DLC The Delicious Last Course pour *Cuphead*, dont on avait plus de nouvelles depuis des plombes, sortira le 30 Juin 2022 ! :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/cu.../1100-6498830/




*PUBG* passera en free-to-play le 12 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pu.../1100-6498855/





Bande-annonce pour *Sonic Frontiers*, prévu pour fin 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch ... et qui sera ... un monde ouvert ... hum ... :

https://kotaku.com/sega-reveals-soni...oni-1848188627




Nouvelle carrière dans *Warhammer Vertmintide II* aujourd'hui, le paladin prêtre-guerrier :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wa.../1100-6498827/

----------


## KOUB

Une nouvelle bande-annonce avec du gameplay pour *Suicide Squad: Kill The Justice League*, qui sortira en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/suicide-squ...eplay-trailer/




L'action-RPG *Forsaken* sortira le 24 Mai 2022 sur PS5 et PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/squar...eplay-trailer/




Et le jeu le plus inattendu ... *Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine II* ! :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/saber...pace-marine-2/




Du gameplay pour le reboot de *Saints Row* :

https://www.thegamer.com/saints-row-...-trailer-2021/




Le RTS - 4X *Dune: Spice Wars* sortira en 2022. C'est par les développeurs de Northguard :

https://www.thegamer.com/dune-spice-...e-game-awards/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*, qui sort le 25 Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-trailer...e-game-awards/




*Among Us VR* a été annoncé :

https://www.thegamer.com/among-us-vr-trailer/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FPs rythmique *Metal: Hellsinger*, avec du beau monde :

https://www.thegamer.com/lamb-of-god...eplay-trailer/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/me.../1100-6498823/




Le Battle-royale du catch, *Rumbleverse*, a été annoncé pour le 8 Février, sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pr.../1100-6498808/




*Star Trek Resurgence* a été annoncé par des anciens de Telltale pour le printemps 2022 :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-trek-r...ltale-trailer/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce avec du gameplay pour *A Plague Tale: Requiem*, qui sort sur PC en 2022 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-tale-requiem/




Bande-annonce cinématique pour *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...matic-trailer/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Steelrising*, qui sort en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://kotaku.com/steelrising-game-...ith-1848190792




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FPS *CrossfireX*, qui sort le 10 Février sur XBox :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6498802/




Le shooter coop d'horreur *GTFO* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gt.../1100-6498864/





Voilà la bande-annonce pour la série *Halo* :

https://kotaku.com/heres-the-first-t...ies-1848190927

----------


## KOUB

Le battle-royale *Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodhunt* sortira sur PS5 et PC au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/va.../1100-6498865/




Bande-annonce cinématique pour *Elden Ring* :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...-super-saitan/




*Arc Raiders* est un Left 4 Dead contre des robots géants, free-to-play, qui sortira en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.ign.com/articles/arc-rai...sci-fi-shooter




*Tchia* est un jeu d'aventure Breath Of The Wildesque, qui sortira au Printemps 2022 sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.ign.com/videos/tchia-release-window-trailer




*The Matrix Awakens*, l'expérience sous Unreal Engine, est disponible de suite sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.ign.com/articles/matrix-...ngine-5-teaser

----------


## Silver

J'ai fait ma liste de courses pour 2022 : Tchia, Forespoken et je vais attendre de voir plus de gameplay de Space Marine 2.
Je suis un gros fan des Saints Row depuis le 2, mais je vais attendre des tests et pas mal de gameplay avant de me décider.

----------


## Higgins

C'est vraiment assommant à regarder d'un bout à l'autre les Game Awards, le rythme et la connerie matraquent le cerveau!

----------


## KOUB

Sincères deuxièmes salutations de la nuit,

Bande-annonce pour le TPS coop *SYNCED: Off Planet* qui doit sortir en 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/sync...-nanos-trailer




Bande-annonce pour le jeu d'aventures-réflexion *Planet of Lana*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC et XBox :

https://www.actugaming.net/planet-of...awards-461803/




Présentation de la nouvelle carte d'*Escape From Tarkov*, Lighthouse, qui doit arriver très bientôt :

https://nofrag.com/escape-from-tarko...te-lighthouse/




4ème mise à jour pour *Dying Light: Hellraid* :

https://nofrag.com/dying-light-hellr...e-mise-a-jour/




La mise à jour de Noël, Chop ‘Til You Drop, pour *Killing Floor 2* est disponible :

https://nofrag.com/la-mise-a-jour-de...st-disponible/




Pour une belle démo technique, c'est une bien belle démo technique sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-matrix-a...an-drive-zero/

Voilà la liste des gagnants des *Game Awards* :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-game...he-year-recap/

Il est possible de se connecter à la plateforme VR *Horizon Worlds* avec votre Meta-Oculus Quest 2. C'est une version démo du Metaverse :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-takes-a...rse-1848188942

----------


## reneyvane

Plus de 10 ans après le premier épisode, Remedy officialise enfin la sortie de *Alan-Wake 2*  pour 2023 en exclusivité sur les Next-Gen et  PC,

Sam-Lake le scénariste de "Quantum-Break & Alan-Wake 1 & 2" à brièvement annoncé un second épisode plus orienté survival-horror que aventure-action comme le premier

Le jeu étant édité par "Epic Games Publishing" il serait surprenant que la version pc ne soit pas une exclusivité "Epic-Games-Store"

*Bande Annonce intitulée :* " Les Monstres ont plusieurs visages ".

----------


## jilbi

> Et le jeu le plus inattendu ... *Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine II* ! :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/saber...pace-marine-2/
> 
> https://youtu.be/-IEAomO1Fac


Ha ! On l'avait pas vu venir celui là !

----------


## Spawn

L'UE5 sur Matrix, c'est violent le photo-réalisme  ::O:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> L'UE5 sur Matrix, c'est violent le photo-réalisme


En effet, le rendu est vraiment bluffant  ::O: 

Je note Planet of Lana, Forspoken, Steelrising et Tchia à surveiller pour 2022.

----------


## FB74



----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Du gameplay (hum) pour *Senua’s Saga: Hellblade II* sous Unreal Engine 5, qui sortira un jour sur XBox et PC :


Aaah j'adore !  ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de voir le trailer de Senua, c'est très beau également ! Bon par contre niveau gameplay ça semble similaire au premier....

----------


## Aza

"le mode multi de stalker2 ne sera pas disponible à la sortie mais plus tard" ah cp2077 nous avaient dit pareil  ::ninja::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je viens de voir le trailer de Senua, c'est très beau également ! Bon par contre niveau gameplay ça semble similaire au premier....


C'est sûr que si le gameplay du premier n'était pas à ton goût je pense pas que le 2 va changer grand chose, sur la base du trailer.
Moi j'avais adoré le premier du coup ça me dérange pas.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est sûr que si le gameplay du premier n'était pas à ton goût je pense pas que le 2 va changer grand chose, sur la base du trailer.
> Moi j'avais adoré le premier du coup ça me dérange pas.


Je n'ai pas trop aimé la partie puzzle du jeu, les combats par contre ça allait même s'ils n'ont rien de transcendants. Après c'est surtout que je pensais au début du jeu qu'il y aurait plus d'actions, et au final c'est presque un walking-sim. J'ai malgré tout beaucoup aimé ce jeu et l'expérience qu'il offre, donc je pense que le 2 peut m'intéresser.

----------


## Erkin_

> *Arc Raiders* est un Left 4 Dead contre des robots géants, free-to-play, qui sortira en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/arc-rai...sci-fi-shooter
> 
> https://youtu.be/xuftkDxjGT4


Ça bouge bien !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Plus de 10 ans après le premier épisode, Remedy officialise enfin la sortie de *Alan-Wake 2*  pour 2023 en exclusivité sur les Next-Gen et  PC,
> 
> Sam-Lake le scénariste de "Quantum-Break & Alan-Wake 1 & 2" à brièvement annoncé un second épisode plus orienté survival-horror que aventure-action comme le premier
> 
> Le jeu étant édité par "Epic Games Publishing" il serait surprenant que la version pc ne soit pas une exclusivité "Epic-Games-Store"


Pas étonnant ils ont déjà fait le deal avec Control.
Je croise les doigts: peut être que cette Alan Wake reviendra aux sources de l'idée originelle, avec un monde ouvert et un côté enquête plus poussé. L'orientation moins action annoncée encourage à le croire.

Par contre je ne suis pas trop les Game Awards d'habitude,  c'est normal que cette conf  ponde autant de trailers sur de nouveaux jeux façon E3 ? C'était comme ça les années précédentes ? Ca fait un peu bizarre cette avalanche de teasers en fin d'année...


Joli le Matrix sous UE, par contre quand je vois ce niveau de photo-réalisme je ne peux m'empêcher de penser qu'on perd une part de "magie" du jeu vidéo. PErso j'ai pas spécialement envie de retrouver à l'identique le visuelle "réel"...

----------


## Kriegor

Il y aura de tout. Aujourd'hui, tu peux faire des graphismes très immersifs comme ceux de Forza Horizon 5 ou de Cyberpunk, pourtant t'as aussi des jeux en cel shading typé manga comme Guilty Strive ou Tales of Arise, des jeux épurés pour faire plus poétique comme Sayonara Wild Hearts ou Art of Rally, du pixel art avec Okinawa Rush ou Dead Cells... etc.
L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.

----------


## Durack

Ah c'est cool tout ces jolis jeux aux graphismes époustouflant !  :Mellow2: 
Maintenant ça serai bien qu il y ai des cartes graphiques  disponible, à un prix décent, pour en profiter  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Par contre je ne suis pas trop les Game Awards d'habitude,  c'est normal que cette conf  ponde autant de trailers sur de nouveaux jeux façon E3 ? C'était comme ça les années précédentes ? Ca fait un peu bizarre cette avalanche de teasers en fin d'année...


De mémoire, oui, c'était pareil. Juste une avalanche de trailers, avec des récompenses en guise de pause, sans le moindre répit, et avec autant d'enthousiasme de la part du maître de cérémonie que s'il te vendait des cercueils. Comme le dit Higgins, c'est assommant à regarder.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il y aura de tout. Aujourd'hui, tu peux faire des graphismes très immersifs comme ceux de Forza Horizon 5 ou de Cyberpunk, pourtant t'as aussi des jeux en cel shading typé manga comme Guilty Strive ou Tales of Arise, des jeux épurés pour faire plus poétique comme Sayonara Wild Hearts ou Art of Rally, du pixel art avec Okinawa Rush ou Dead Cells... etc.
> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.


Mouais, j'ai peur que ça devienne une "mode" de coller du photoréalisme partout. Au moins dans les grosses prods, c'est pas tout le monde qui pourra faire ça non plus  ::P: 
Un Cyberpunk ou un Forza ça reste visuellement très jeu vidéo, même si on a un niveau de détail énorme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De mémoire, oui, c'était pareil. Juste une avalanche de trailers, avec des récompenses en guise de pause, sans le moindre répit, et avec autant d'enthousiasme de la part du maître de cérémonie que s'il te vendait des cercueils. Comme le dit Higgins, c'est assommant à regarder.


Mai pourquoi regarder alors ? Koub et Ruvon je comprends, ils sont enchaînés à ce topic et doivent bien gagner leur gamelle de soupe claire. Mais les autres vous pouvez vivre !

----------


## Kriegor

> Forza ça reste visuellement très jeu vidéo




Ok...

----------


## Higgins

Y'a pas à dire, c'est tout de même du bien beau crépi.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Il est possible pour le moment d'installer des applis Android venant de l'Amazon Store sur Windows 11. Google a annoncé sortir *Google Play Games* pour pouvoir jouer aux jeux Android directement sur Windows 10 ou 11 ... Et probablement en profiter pour prendre sa com sur les dépenses en jeu :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...-pc-48155.html

Un deuxième véhicule terrestre est disponible avec la dernière mise à jour d'*Elite Dangerous: Odyssey* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pansion-update




Le jeu d'aventures *Cursed Island* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cur...nture-pression




Le jeu de stratégie *Loop Odyssey* est aussi disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/loo...ion-lidle-game




Ça devait bien arriver ... *Square Enix* est le premier éditeur à vendre des jeux à 80 euros sur PC. Et les premiers à ces prix seront Final Fantasy 7 Remake Intergrade sur l'Epic Game Store et Forspoken sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/squar...s-to-80-euros/

Une collaboration a été annoncée entre *Super Robot Wars 30* et *Super Robot Wars DD* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/supe...over-announced




Le jeu de castration à distance *Sniper Elite 5* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Il sera aussi sur le Game Pass le jour de sa sortie :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/snip...box-one-and-pc

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action-aventures *The Last Hero of Nostalgaia* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur XBox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/acti...box-one-and-pc




*The Wreck* est un visual novel qui doit sortir en 2022 par le studio de Bury Me, My Love :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...ury-me-my-love




Telltale confirme que le projet *The Wolf Among Us 2* existe toujours :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-wolf-am...telltale-says/

Il va se passer un truc concernant *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* Lundi :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-for-monday/




Krafton (PUBG: BG) recrute pour un jeu AAA pas encore annoncé :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pubg-stud...nced-aaa-game/

*Hypercycle Arena* est le jeu adapté de la séquence de Tron, mais si, vous savez, avec les motos, voilà. C'est sur Dreams :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dreams-tr...ng-experience/




Les précommandes de l'*Analogue Pocket*, la console pour jouer à vos vielles cartouches de jeu de consoles portables, seront ré-ouvertes le 14 Décembre, avec un prix qui passe de 200 à 219$ :

https://gizmodo.com/analogue-pocket-...ice-1848194611
https://www.destructoid.com/analogue...ease-december/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Eclipse* ne sortira pas avant encore 3-4 ans ... David Cage serait aussi beaucoup impliqué dans l'écriture et le développement, ce qui donne un indice sur la présence possible de femmes fortes dans le jeu :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-eclip...en-david-cage/

L'action-RPG *The Legend of Nayuta: Boundless Trails* est sorti sur Steam en Japonais. Une localisation anglaise est prévue pour plus tard :

https://noisypixel.net/the-legend-of...steam-release/




*Banjo-Kazooie* sera ajouté au Nintendo Switch Online en Janvier :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050845377.html

----------


## KOUB

Les équipes féminines de Hockey feront leur entrée dans *NHL 22* l'année prochaine :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050845397.html




*Sony Interactive Entertainment* s'est payé Valkyrie Entertainment (Participaton à God Of War, God Of War Rangnarok, et un tas d'autres jeux) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845423.html

Une faille de sécurité béante a été découverte dans *Minecraft Java, Steam, Twitter* et d'autres :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecraft-ja...ed-across-web/

Le nouveau CEO d'*Intel*, Pat Gelsinger, estime qu'il faudra plus ou moins 5 ans à la compagnie pour retrouver ses capacités d'ingénierie d’antan :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-ceo-pa...a-5-year-task/

Récapitulation des événements chez *Raven Software* :

https://kotaku.com/inside-the-revolt...rke-1848189333

Et *Activision-Blizzard* a envoyé un mail demandant à ses employés de ne pas se syndiquer, histoire de préserver leurs gros chèques parce qu'ils préfèrent le "dialogue actif et transparent entre la direction et les employés". C'est marrant, j'ai bien compris qu'ils voulaient en premier le renvoi de Bobby Kotick la raclure, moi, pas besoin de beaucoup discuter :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...email-to-staff
https://gamerant.com/activision-bliz...busting-email/
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...gn-union-cards
https://kotaku.com/activision-exec-t...uni-1848196177





Sans vraiment de surprise, la culture d'entreprise est aussi toxique qu'ailleurs chez *Bungie*. Mais bon, le CEO s'excuse après avoir découvert ses révélations qui l'ont vraiment surpris :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...ture-at-bungie
https://www.gamesradar.com/bungie-ce...ternal-report/

Les *cryptomonnaies*, c'est bien pratique pour faire des transactions anonymes ... Comme faire des donations aux nazillons tiens :

https://gizmodo.com/far-right-leader...oin-1848194734

----------


## runner

> Pas étonnant ils ont déjà fait le deal avec Control.


Control n'était pas édité par epic games mais par 505 games. alan wake 2 est édité par Epic Games. C'est très différent car pas besoin de deal pour une quelconque exclusivité, epic étant l'éditeur.
Soit epic fait son gog en acceptant de le sortir ailleurs, soit epic fait son valve en le laissant uniquement sur son store. Je penche pour la 2ème version qui serait la plus logique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mouais, j'ai peur que ça devienne une "mode" de coller du photoréalisme partout. Au moins dans les grosses prods, c'est pas tout le monde qui pourra faire ça non plus


Epic essaie de faire en sorte avec les outils de l'UE5 et le store pour les assets de rendre ce type de graphisme accessible même pour un petit studio. A voir si ça sera possible en pratique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'UE5 sur Matrix, c'est violent le photo-réalisme


 Cela choque encore plus quand les anims et certains éléments ne suivent pas et font old gen en comparaison. On dirait l'uncanny valley mais pour autre chose que les graphismes.

L'UE 4 et l'unity permettent déjà d'obtenir du photo réalisme en temps réel mais là ça va être plus accessible et plus viable pour autre chose que des scènes en intérieur.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le bio FPS gigerien *Scorn* sortira en Octobre 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/scor...n-october-2022




Le poème interactif (???) *A Memoir Blue* sortira le 10 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/a-me...bruary-10-2022




Le jeu de course wipe-outesque *Redout II* a été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/redo...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu de rally *Dakar Desert Rally* a été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/daka...box-one-and-pc




Le jeu de prise de photos de chiens *Pupperazzi* sortira le 20 Janvier 2022 sur PC, XBox. Il sera disponible dès le premier jour sur le Game Pass :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/pu...-le-game-pass/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (l'évaluation PEGI), il y aura bien des loot-boxes dans *WWE 2k22*. Ça aurait été dommage de pas profiter de la pause de l'année dernière pour en mettre :

https://gamerant.com/wwe-2k21-pegi-rating-loot-boxes/

----------


## KOUB

Le DLC Void Maker pour *Blue Fire* est un éditeur de niveaux gratuit, actuellement en accès anticipé :

https://noisypixel.net/blue-fire-voi...creation-tool/




2 minutes de gameplay pour le jeu pas-en-monde-ouvert *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* :

https://noisypixel.net/pokemon-legen...-new-gameplay/




Grosse mise à jour ce week-end pour le jeu de survie *Icarus* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/icarus-adds-...ur-own-corpse/

Il y a une dispersion assez importante pour les flingues du *Kalof annuel de cette année*. C'est quand même dommage de pas avoir plus de testeurs qualités qui auraient pu faire remonter le problème :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cod-warzone-...bullet-spread/

Article d'IGN sur la culture toxique du studio de développement *Bungie* et comment ils essaient d'y remédier :

https://www.ign.com/articles/bungie-...assment-crunch

----------


## Higgins

A propos de culture toxique (encore?!!), j'ai bien aimé au début des Game Awards quand Geoff a fait son petit speech "c'est pas bien le harcèlement dans les boîtes, il faut être gentil" avec une moue de chien triste.
Et immédiatement après : "Ouééé, c'est le nouveau jeu Star Wars de Quantic Dream, super!"

----------


## Zerger

Bah tu veux qu'il fasse quoi de plus? 
Une minute de silence ?

----------


## Aza

> Bah tu veux qu'il fasse quoi de plus? 
> Une minute de silence ?


qu'il s'auto flagelle sur la place publique  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Je pense qu'il soulignait l'ironie de la situation.

----------


## Baalim

> L'UE5 sur Matrix, c'est violent le photo-réalisme


Je viens de l'essayer sur xbox series x et le rendu est assez dingue  ::O:

----------


## banditbandit

> Bah tu veux qu'il fasse quoi de plus? 
> Une minute de silence ?


Qu'il tue Nicolas Cage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

> Bah tu veux qu'il fasse quoi de plus? 
> Une minute de silence ?


Bah il aurait pu modifier la programmation, décaler le jeu Quantic un peu plus loin.
Là ça fait con.

----------


## pipoop

-Et en parlant de culture toxique je vous présente le nouveau jeu quantic dream

----------


## runner

J'espère que ce star wars par quantic dream soit le nomad soul 2 dans l'univers de star wars que j'attends depuis tant d'années.

----------


## Getz

> Je viens de l'essayer sur xbox series x et le rendu est assez dingue


Ha mais il y a une démo jouable ? Je croyais que c'était qu'une vidéo.
C'est que sur console ou c'est testable sur PC ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je pense qu'il soulignait l'ironie de la situation.


Ouais. Pour marquer un tant soi peu le coup fallait annuler la cérémonie cette année. Ou dégager des candidats les titres sortants de studios qui ont défrayés la chronique sur ce sujet de climat "toxique".
Mais Doritos is business...

----------


## Baalim

> Ha mais il y a une démo jouable ? Je croyais que c'était qu'une vidéo.
> C'est que sur console ou c'est testable sur PC ?


C'est effectivement une démo jouable suivi d'une balade libre dans la ville.

C'est apparemment limité (provisoirement j'espère) à la ps5 et aux xbox series

----------


## Nono

> A propos de culture toxique (encore?!!), j'ai bien aimé au début des Game Awards quand Geoff a fait son petit speech "c'est pas bien le harcèlement dans les boîtes, il faut être gentil" avec une moue de chien triste.
> Et immédiatement après : "Ouééé, c'est le nouveau jeu Star Wars de Quantic Dream, super!"


Tu as ça tous les jours à la radio. "Massacre ignoble perpétré par l'état Islamique. Et maintenant Football !"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> https://i.ibb.co/xgznJ84/20211125010145-1.jpg
> 
> Ok...



Je ne dis pas que le jeu ne s'en approche pas, mais là je zieute vite fait google images (donc probablement 50% de screens photoshopés) et je maintiens que ça garde un visuel "jeu". Ca ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas propre ou très poussé graphiquement, mais la frontière entre réalisme et numérique est encore perceptible.

Edit: je regarde vite fait une vidéo de gameplay, bah pareil: oui c'est très poussé niveau détails, oui on se rapproche du réalisme, mais la question de savoir si c'est du jeu ou un film ne se pose pas, contrairement au trailer Matrix vu précédemment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu as ça tous les jours à la radio. "Massacre ignoble perpétré par l'état Islamique. Et maintenant Football !"


Des fois c'est "Massacre dans les tribunes lors du match MO-GSP . Et maintenant, terrorisme !"

----------


## Getz

> C'est effectivement une démo jouable suivi d'une balade libre dans la ville.
> 
> C'est apparemment limité (provisoirement j'espère) à la ps5 et aux xbox series


Ok merci Baalim, je vais tester sur ps5 alors  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Bah tu veux qu'il fasse quoi de plus? 
> Une minute de silence ?






 ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> 


 ::O:

----------


## Tenebris

J'ai testé le truc Matrix sur ps5. Les lumières, le nombre de bâtiments et de véhicules sont impressionnants. Les personnages en revanche, c'est pas du tout du même niveau mais je pense qu'ils étaient pas l'objectif de la démonstration, je vois pas la différence avec des ow classiques comme watchdogs.
Les déformations des véhicules sont intéressantes, j'ai fait des carambolages massifs, les réactions en chaîne et déformations sont prometteuses.

----------


## Herman Speed

C'es cocasse avec les problèmes qu'il y a eu chez Quantic Dream.

12 avril 2021

Accusé d'ambiance toxique depuis 3 ans, Quantic Dream annonce gagner ses procès

https://www.clubic.com/mag/jeux-vide...es-proces.html

-------------------

24 SEPT. 2021 Blog

Mediapart gagne en justice contre Quantic Dream

Dans un jugement du 9 septembre, la 17e chambre correctionnelle du tribunal judiciaire de Paris a relaxé notre site des poursuites pour diffamation intentées par la société française de jeux vidéo, à la suite d’un article paru en janvier 2018.
https://blogs.mediapart.fr/la-redact...-quantic-dream

CPC a été excusé par Quantic Dream.

----------


## pipoop

> 


Et?

----------


## Baalim

> 


Un tweet pour annoncer qu'on n'en parlera pas. Ouais, c'est judicieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas plus ou moins qu' un tweet annonçant qu'ils en parleraient.
Quoique si c'est plus judicieux leur tweet: par défaut sur une info de ce genre le public peut s'attendre à ce que le site parle plus tard du jeu. Là au moins il sait à quoi s'en tenir, ça évitera les "Mais pourquoi vous ne parlez pas du Star Wars émouvant de QD ?"  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Pas plus ou moins qu' un tweet annonçant qu'ils en parleraient.
> Quoique si c'est plus judicieux leur tweet: par défaut sur une info de ce genre le public peut s'attendre à ce que le site parle plus tard du jeu. Là au moins il sait à quoi s'en tenir, ça évitera les "Mais pourquoi vous ne parlez pas du Star Wars émouvant de QD ?"


Ah parce que tu imagines qu'ils vont se priver des clics ?
On n'en parlera pas mais on fera différents articles sur l'atmosphère qui règne chez QD en prenant grand soin de préciser qu'ils bossent sur un jeu SW dont on ne parlera pas.
Faudrait pas perdre en référencement et en clics.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est un thread qui explique en rappelant l'actualité récente de QD sur le sujet, c'est pas "seulement" un tweet.

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...237284359.html




> Ah parce que tu imagines qu'ils vont se priver des clics ?
> On n'en parlera pas mais on fera différents articles sur l'atmosphère qui règne chez QD en prenant grand soin de préciser qu'ils bossent sur un jeu SW dont on ne parlera pas.
> Faudrait pas perdre en référencement et en clics.


Ils ne font pas d'articles sur l'ambiance chez QD, ils linkent les articles des autres. Ils n'essaient pas de gagner du clic chez eux.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Ah parce que tu imagines qu'ils vont se priver des clics ?
> On n'en parlera pas mais on fera différents articles sur *l'atmosphère qui règne chez QD* en prenant grand soin de préciser qu'ils bossent sur un jeu SW dont on ne parlera pas.
> Faudrait pas perdre en référencement et en clics.


Ils gagnent leurs procès qu'ils disent. Tout est en ordre avec la justice. Tu veux médire et te prendre un procès ? "Cynisme"

----------


## Baalim

> Ils gagnent leurs procès qu'ils disent. Tout est en ordre avec la justice. Tu veux médire et te prendre un procès ? "Cynisme"


Jamais. je respecte bien trop la justice et les juridictions prud'homales  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah parce que tu imagines qu'ils vont se priver des clics ?
> On n'en parlera pas mais on fera différents articles sur l'atmosphère qui règne chez QD en prenant grand soin de préciser qu'ils bossent sur un jeu SW dont on ne parlera pas.
> Faudrait pas perdre en référencement et en clics.


Note que je ne jauge pas la pertinence ou la qualité de l'information fournie, je réponds juste à ta remarque.
Pour le reste, bienvenue sur les médias web. Si faut réagir à chaque tweet ou niouze comme tu le fais, on arrête pas, y'en a un paquet pour lequel on pourrait douter de la pertinence. Souvent t'as l'équivalent du teaser du teaser du teaser du trailer d'un film qui sort dans 5 ans.  Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout, prévenez-nous quand il sera près de sortir ou si vous avez de vrais infos sur le produit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils gagnent leurs procès qu'ils disent. Tout est en ordre avec la justice. Tu veux médire et te prendre un procès ? "Cynisme"


CPC a été "excusé". Quelle mansuétude. C'est tellement rare un gros qui ne profite pas l'occasion de taper sur un petit par pur altruisme.

----------


## Baalim

> Note que je ne jauge pas la pertinence ou la qualité de l'information fournie, je réponds juste à ta remarque.
> Pour le reste, bienvenue sur les médias web. Si faut réagir à chaque tweet ou niouze comme tu le fais, on arrête pas, y'en a un paquet pour lequel on pourrait douter de la pertinence. Souvent t'as l'équivalent du teaser du teaser du teaser du trailer d'un film qui sort dans 5 ans.  Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout, prévenez-nous quand il sera près de sortir ou si vous avez de vrais infos sur le produit.
> .


Je ne réagissais pas à la news mais à la pertinence (ou plutôt l'absence de pertinence) quant au fait de relayer une non news, plutôt opportuniste de surcroit.
Laissons donc ce genre de choses aux "professionnels"

----------


## Zerger

Pas très fan de ce "cancel" de Quantic Dream... C'est oublier que dans cette entreprise, tu as très certainement une bonne quantité des gens qui sont cleans, bosseurs, qui n'ont rien demandé mais qui vont quand même se retrouver sanctionnés au lance-roquette.
Tout ça pour que certains puissent se donner bonne conscience...

----------


## reneyvane

> Ok merci Baalim, je vais tester sur ps5 alors


La démo est techniquement identique sur PS5 et XboxSeriesX, elle pèse 25.6 Go sur le PSN, le "jeu" essaye de tenir le 4K / 30 ips mais diminue en 1440p pour maintenir la frame rate. Sur XboxSeries(S), le "jeu" tourne en 1080p et chute en 900p parfois.

----------


## pipoop

> Pas très fan de ce "cancel" de Quantic Dream... C'est oublier que dans cette entreprise, tu as très certainement une bonne quantité des gens qui sont cleans, bosseurs, qui n'ont rien demandé mais qui vont quand même se retrouver sanctionnés au lance-roquette.
> Tout ça pour que certains puissent se donner bonne conscience...


Merci !!

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas très fan de ce "cancel" de Quantic Dream... C'est oublier que dans cette entreprise, tu as très certainement une bonne quantité des gens qui sont cleans, bosseurs, qui n'ont rien demandé mais qui vont quand même se retrouver *sanctionnés au lance-roquette.*
> Tout ça pour que certains puissent se donner bonne conscience...


Par un obscur fansite pendant que l'info sur leur nouveau jeu passe aux Game Awards devant 3 000 000 de viewers ?  :^_^:

----------


## pipoop

> Par un obscur fansite pendant que l'info sur leur nouveau jeu passe aux Game Awards ?


Si il était si obscur que ça on en parlerais pas et ce sera pas les seuls à avoir ce genre de réaction sans finesse

----------


## Silver

Games Industry analyse la tentative d'Ubisoft d'introduire les NFT dans leurs jeux et a un bon nombre de points intéressants :
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ek-in-business

Pendant ce temps, Activision tente de convaincre ses employés que rejoindre un syndicat ne serait pas une bonne solution parce que... Le syndicat pourrait les représenter !
https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...nization-talk/





Un point qui n'est pas abordé dans l'article mais bien relevé sur internet : qui est ce Brian Brulatao chez Acti ?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Bulatao




> In 2017 he was named as Chief Operating Officer of the *Central Intelligence Agency* by then-agency director Mike Pompeo.[2] In June 2018, Bulatao was nominated to be Under Secretary of State for Management by President Donald Trump.[3] On May 16, 2019, Bulatao was confirmed by the United States Senate in a 92–5 vote;[4] he was sworn in the next day.


En fait, Activision c'est le plan de retraite de la CIA.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

J'ai du mal à comprendre leur système
Ils ont déjà des représentants..la nlra et ils veulent pas qu'ils basculent vers l'autre?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On aime profondément Star Wars, et c’est pourquoi nous continuerons à l'ouvrir et à boycotter les projets qui tirent la franchise vers le bas.


Ils sont au courant du rachat par Disney ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Tahia

> Ils sont au courant du rachat par Disney ?


Il a dit "vers le bas", pas "dans le bas" (de laine  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Sannom

> On n'en parlera pas mais on fera différents articles sur l'atmosphère qui règne chez QD en prenant grand soin de préciser qu'ils bossent sur un jeu SW dont on ne parlera pas.


Vu le nom de ce compte, je doute qu'ils fassent des titres sur Quantic Dream sans mentionner le jeu dans le titre.




> J'ai du mal à comprendre leur système
> Ils ont déjà des représentants..la nlra et ils veulent pas qu'ils basculent vers l'autre?


Non, la NLRA c'est une loi qui est sensée protéger le droit des employés de rejoindre/créer un syndicat.
Le CWA a l'air d'être un groupement de syndicats déjà existant dans le domaine de la "communication" qui apporte parfois de l'aide à des efforts organisés du salariat même quand ils ne font pas partie du groupement. Et là en l'occurrence ils semblent aider pour organiser le processus de création du syndicat propre à Activision-Blizzard.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne réagissais pas à la news mais à la pertinence (ou plutôt l'absence de pertinence) quant au fait de relayer une non news, plutôt opportuniste de surcroit.
> Laissons donc ce genre de choses aux "professionnels"


Hey oh je ne pertine pas tes réactions aux niouzes alors t'arrêtes de niouzer de manière réactionnaire aux pertinences.
Non mais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas très fan de ce "cancel" de Quantic Dream... C'est oublier que dans cette entreprise, tu as très certainement une bonne quantité des gens qui sont cleans, bosseurs, qui n'ont rien demandé mais qui vont quand même se retrouver sanctionnés au lance-roquette.
> Tout ça pour que certains puissent se donner bonne conscience...


Un peu tôt pour parler de "cancel"...Après l'argument du "y'a des gens sympas qui y bossent" ok je comprends, mais en ce cas tu ne "sanctionnes" jamais une entreprise (point de vue consommateur) quelque soit ses pratiques.
Genre Amazon...Bon y'a des gens qui bossent grâce à eux alors on va pas boycotter parce que les conditions de travail sont déplorables en regard du pognon monstre généré par l'entreprise.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Le jeu d'action-aventure *The Touryst* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...eam-48159.html




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un remaster de *Persona 3 Portable* serait en préparation :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-development

La protection Denuvo a été retirée du *Remaster de Legend of Mana* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/squar...mana-remaster/

Le RPG *Circus Electrique* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/stor...-switch-and-pc




Il y a encore des grosses fuites concernant le prochain gros DLC d'*Assassin's Creed Valhalla*, qui doit être annoncé Lundi :

https://kotaku.com/assassins-creed-v...-of-1848199977
https://www.thegamer.com/assassins-c...ed-muspelheim/

l'action-RPG *Weird West* sera disponible le jour de sa sortie sur le PC Game Pass, le 11 Janvier :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/we...ouvelle-video/




Malgré les problèmes de capacité des serveurs, *Final Fantasy 14 Endwalker* est le jeu la mieux notée par les utilisateurs sur Metacritic :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...tacritic-2021/

*ANNO: Mutationem*, qui n'a rien à voir avec les Anno d'Ubisoft, vu que c'est un action-RPG, sortira au Printemps 2022 sur PC et PS5 :

https://noisypixel.net/anno-mutation...-2022-release/




*Hello Neighbor 2* sortira en bêta-accès-anticipé le 7 Avril sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/hello-neighbor-2-...rt-et-sa-beta/

----------


## KOUB

Le tout pété et tout moyen *Serious Sam 4* va avoir droit à un DLC. Je vous mets le lien vers le test de LFS en passant :

https://nofrag.com/un-teaser-glacial...serious-sam-4/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...serious-sam-4/




*Phasmophobia* est passé en version 0.5.0, avec un nouveau fantôme et l'ajout d'objets maudits :

https://nofrag.com/un-nouveau-type-d...-phasmophobia/

Le prochain DLC de *Cities: Skylines*, qui sortira le 25 Janvier, se focalisera sur l'organisation des aéroports ... ou alors tout autre chose, mais le choix du titre Airports serait alors fort peu judicieux. Ainsi que le bande-annonce :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-new-citi...ular-airports/




Pour ceux qui se moquaient des championnats de Farming Simulator ... Voici les finales de la coupe du monde de *Microsoft Excel* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/watch-the-wo...crosoft-excel/




TheGamer s'est amusé à écrire une message "honnête" du conseil d'administration d'*Activision Blizzard* à ses employés :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...union-busting/

----------


## Megiddo

Je ne sais si cela est déjà passé...Une petite *démo technique Unreal Engine 5* dans le monde de Matrix.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Je ne sais si cela est déjà passé...Une petite *démo technique Unreal Engine 5* dans le monde de Matrix.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izpSH6LUpm4





> The Matrix Awakens Experience is built using Unreal Engine 5 and some of the characters shown look almost indistinguishable from the real thing


Euh non, déjà le gameplay est totalement à chier, et la modélisation de Keanu Reeves and Carrie Anne Moss n'est pas terrible (je parle de la séquence de poursuite). La modélisation physique est aussi à revoir. Le comportement des véhicules est irréaliste. Le feu irréaliste. La texture de la route est aussi très imparfaite.  Quand aux impacts de balle, n'en parlons pas. Alors effectivement ce n'est pas mauvais en terme de jeu vidéo, mais je ne vois pas trop pourquoi on nous annonce ça comme la dernière merveille du monde.

En puis nous présenter "le futur du jeu vidéo" avec une séquence sans aucun intérêt (mis à part la modélisation sur laquelle j'ai d'ailleurs pas mal de critiques), c'est assez pauvre en fait (et révélateur).

----------


## Maximelene

C'est une démo technique pour un moteur. Un démo technique qui se concentre sur le raytracing et les nouvelles technologies visuelles utilisées par Unreal 5, et qui tourne sur console. On s'en fout de la modélisation des personnages, du comportement des véhicules, ou des impacts de balle : ce n'est pas ce que cherche à mettre en avant cette démo. Ça ne montre pas un jeu, ça montre des technologies utilisables pour des jeux.

C'est tout le problème de ce genre de démo technique : ça n'est pas censé viser le grand public, qui est pour une bonne partie incapable d'en comprendre l'objectif.

----------


## mithrandir3

> C'est une démo technique pour un moteur. Un démo technique qui se concentre sur le raytracing et les nouvelles technologies visuelles utilisées par Unreal 5, et qui tourne sur console. On s'en fout de la modélisation des personnages ou du comportement des véhicules : ce n'est pas ce que cherche à mettre en avant cette démo.


C'est un peu gênant parce que si les persos sont mal modélisés, le comportement physique des véhicules est à côté de la plaque, le feu risible, la route... etc..,  C'est censé mettre quoi en avant alors ?  Dans le header de la vidéo IGN explique que les persos:



> look almost indistinguishable from the real thing

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est un peu gênant parce que si les persos sont mal modélisés, le comportement physique des véhicules est à côté de la plaque, le feu risible, la route... etc..,  C'est censé mettre quoi en avant alors ?


Aucune de ces choses là. De manière basique : si tu ne comprends pas une démo technique, c'est que tu n'en es de toute manière pas le public.

Cette démo technique sert notamment de vitrine aux technologies Nanite et Lumen d'Unreal, à leur "upsampling", et au framerate obtenu malgré ces technologies coûteuses.

Et le texte d'IGN n'appartient qu'à eux. On y peut rien si, comme toi, ils n'ont pas compris l'intérêt de cette démo technique (ce ne serait pas la première chose qu'ils ne comprennent pas, et probablement pas la dernière).

Et puis bon, parler de personnages "mal modélisés", ça me parait en prime être cracher dans la soupe...



"C'est mal modélisé."  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## mithrandir3

> Aucune de ces choses là. De manière basique : si tu ne comprends pas une démo technique, c'est que tu n'en es de toute manière pas le public.
> 
> Et le texte d'IGN n'appartient qu'à eux. On y peut rien si, comme toi, ils n'ont pas compris l'intérêt de cette démo technique (ce ne serait pas la première chose qu'ils ne comprennent pas, et probablement pas la dernière).


Oui enfin l'explication au début de la vidéo n'est pas d'IGN et est exactement dans le même délire hein.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est une publicité. C'est du langage commercial. Une fois encore, tu n'es pas la cible, et tu l’interprètes avec le point de vue faussé d'un joueur qui ne voit dans cette démo technique que le mot "démo".

----------


## Silver

> Et puis bon, parler de personnages "mal modélisés", ça me parait en prime être cracher dans la soupe...
> 
> https://indonesia.on-24.com/content/...676e5f4373.jpg


C'est super mal modélisé, Keanu Reeves il a une barbe et des longs cheveux maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ah les enfoirés. En fait ils ont réutilisé les assets du jeu GameCube. Ça se voyait pourtant qu'ils étaient datés ces modèles 3D...  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Euh non, déjà le gameplay est totalement à chier, et la modélisation de Keanu Reeves and Carrie Anne Moss n'est pas terrible (je parle de la séquence de poursuite). La modélisation physique est aussi à revoir. Le comportement des véhicules est irréaliste. Le feu irréaliste. La texture de la route est aussi très imparfaite.  Quand aux impacts de balle, n'en parlons pas. Alors effectivement ce n'est pas mauvais en terme de jeu vidéo, mais je ne vois pas trop pourquoi on nous annonce ça comme la dernière merveille du monde.


Toi dans les années 90 t'étais plutôt du genre "Cindy Crawford ? Parlez-moi pas de ce thon, vous avez vu ce putain de grain de beauté ? Le laideron  :Gerbe:  "

 ::ninja:: 



Ca reste quand même pas mal impressionnant, faut pas charrier.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Toi dans les années 90 t'étais plutôt du genre "Cindy Crawford ? Parlez-moi pas de ce thon, vous avezvu ce putain de grain de beauté ? Le laideron  "


L'avatar de Keanu Reeves et celui de Carry Ann Moss dans la séquence de poursuite n'ont pas des mouvements de tête naturels. D'ailleurs je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarqué (C'estune citation de The Verge):



> We go from a veritable doppelganger of Reeves that must have been at least partially real-life footage, to uncanny valley puppetry (what robot is wearing Keanu’s skin?) to cutscene-quality video game avatars, to finally just fairly average video game characters roaming around a world with no particular purpose. From a “digital humans” perspective, the illusion breaks pretty quick.

----------


## Orhin

> Et puis bon, parler de personnages "mal modélisés", ça me parait en prime être cracher dans la soupe...
> 
> https://indonesia.on-24.com/content/...676e5f4373.jpg
> 
> "C'est mal modélisé."


Typiquement cette image là, tu me dis que c'est une screenshot du film, je te crois sans problèmes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L'avatar de Keanu Reeves et celui de Carry Ann Moss dans la séquence de poursuite n'ont pas des mouvements de tête naturels.


Uncanny Valley  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Typiquement cette image là, tu me dis que c'est une screenshot du film, je te crois sans problèmes.


Ca dépend si tu bouges ton screenshot de manière naturelle ou non  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> L'avatar de Keanu Reeves et celui de Carry Ann Moss dans la séquence de poursuite n'ont pas des mouvements de tête naturels. D'ailleurs je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarqué (C'estune citation de The Verge):


Mais encore une fois, l'animation n'est pas non plus ce que cherche à mettre en avant cette démo.

Tu ne veux pas juste arrêter d'essayer de juger quelque chose qui ne te concerne pas, dont tu n'es pas la cible, et que tu ne comprends pas ? Acceptes que ça n'est pas fait pour toi, et s'il te plaît...



Et puis bon, des mouvements "naturels", quand on parle de Keanu Reeves...  ::ninja::

----------


## mithrandir3

> Mais encore une fois, l'animation n'est pas non plus ce que cherche à mettre en avant cette démo.
> 
> Tu ne veux pas juste arrêter d'essayer de juger quelque chose qui ne te concerne pas, dont tu n'es pas la cible, et que tu ne comprends pas ? Acceptes que ça n'est pas fait pour toi, et s'il te plaît...


Ce que tu dis n'a pas de sens. Il y a un plan médias manifestement très important de Epic pour la sortie de leur démo (plus de 1.7 millions de vues rien que pour la vidéo Youtube d'IGN plus haut), des interviews de Keanu Reeves et Carry Ann Moss pour l'occasion, c'est repris par tous les sites de JV, mais bien entendu ce n'est fait que pour les développeurs de jeux  ::rolleyes:: . 

Du reste si tu cherches des infos techniques sur la démo en allant sur le site de leur moteur, tu ne trouveras pas grand chose de plus. Mis à part le bullshit marketing hyperbolique habituel.

----------


## Kalh

Perso, j'ai été bluffé par le fait que je me suis dis "c'est Keanu ou pas?"

J'ai fais voir la vidéo à ma petite famille, et elle m'a dit : "tiens il fait de la pub pour des JV maintenant ?"

----------


## Frypolar

> Typiquement cette image là, tu me dis que c'est une screenshot du film, je te crois sans problèmes.


Ça se voit quand même pas mal je trouve. Mais ça ressemble plus à un effet spécial de cinéma sur lequel une équipe a passé je ne sais combien d’heure pour 10 secondes de film. Surtout qu’un gros plan, c’est pas la situation la plus favorable.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> https://indonesia.on-24.com/content/...676e5f4373.jpg
> 
> "C'est mal modélisé."


Ha, un jeu PS2 ! C'est Enter The Matrix ??
Sinon, pour une discussion sérieuse sur ce que cette démo signifie, c'est par ici : 




Mithrandir pousse l'expertise dans ses retranchements parce que ça fait des conversations plus amusantes, mais en mettant de coté l'exagération comique je pense qu'il a raison de constater que cette démo n'a pas pour objet la qualité individuelle des assets (qui sont très impressionants, mais passé la première scène les personnages ne sont clairement plus la priorité du projet et échappent difficilement à l'uncanney valley). C'est vraiment la cohérence générale du rendu et le niveau de détail distant proprement hallucinant qui en font clairement un moment "c'est en effet bien next-gen". Les métropoles c'est le pire cas de figure possible pour les limitations que l'on connait actuellement au rendu en temps réel, et Epic démontre là que sa solution Luma se gausse de toutes les instabilités et incohérences jusque là inévitables dans la géométrie comme dans l'éclairage.

Je pense que c'est la deuxième fois, après avoir perdu l'usage de ma machoire en lançant Metro Exodus sur Series S, que je vois un moteur de jeu vidéo proposer quelque chose qui aurait été purement et simplement impossible encore très récemment.

----------


## Orhin

> Ça se voit quand même pas mal je trouve.


Si tu compares à un film en 4K de cette année, oui bien sur.
Si tu compares à Matrix (ou un autre film sorti fin 90 / début 2000), franchement non.

----------


## Higgins

En même temps c'est facile à modéliser un Keanu Reeves.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si tu compares à Matrix (ou un autre film sorti fin 90 / début 2000), franchement non.


Alors paradoxalement je pense que ça se verrait plus car l’image que tu as montrée a un rendu très très numérique, plus proche de ce qu’on peut faire avec une caméra numérique qu’avec une caméra analogique.

Mais au-delà de ça, l’image me parait très clairement artificielle (l’oreille en particulier, ça me saute à la tronche j’ai du mal à regarder autre chose). Et je suis tombé sur cette séquence plus tôt aujourd’hui sans savoir que ça faisait partie du rendu Unreal Engine, j’ai pas eu de doute du tout. Après je trouve qu’on est sur la sortie de l’_uncanny valley_ là. Pour la vidéo en tout cas.

Edit :

Pour comparer, tiré de Netflix en qualité pourrie : https://i.ibb.co/2s2zMJg/image.png

Et je rajoute sa comparse : https://i.ibb.co/6DFjNJM/image.png

La version Unreal Engine : https://indonesia.on-24.com/content/...676e5f4373.jpg

Je suis désolé mais moi ça me saute aux yeux ! Encore plus pour Carrie-Anne Moss.

----------


## Wedgge

> Alors paradoxalement je pense que ça se verrait plus car l’image que tu as montrée a un rendu très très numérique, plus proche de ce qu’on peut faire avec une caméra numérique qu’avec une caméra analogique.
> 
> Mais au-delà de ça, l’image me parait très clairement artificielle (l’oreille en particulier, ça me saute à la tronche j’ai du mal à regarder autre chose). Et je suis tombé sur cette séquence plus tôt aujourd’hui sans savoir que ça faisait partie du rendu Unreal Engine, j’ai pas eu de doute du tout. Après je trouve qu’on est sur la sortie de l’_uncanny valley_ là. Pour la vidéo en tout cas.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Pour comparer, tiré de Netflix en qualité pourrie : https://i.ibb.co/2s2zMJg/image.png
> 
> Et je rajoute sa comparse : https://i.ibb.co/6DFjNJM/image.png
> ...


De toute façon il va en falloir beaucoup plus que cette démo d'étudiant pour arriver à la cheville de ceci  ::ninja::  :

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Pour les 25 ans de la série *Personna*, vous prendrait bien ... un coffret de vinyles à 400$ (coucou titus) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...0-vinyl-boxset

Les *Zelda* seraient quand même vachement plus beau sous Unreal Engine 4 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-4-fan-remake/




*Nippon Ichi Software* tease un truc :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/nipp...a-pocket-watch

https://nippon1.jp/consumer/newtitle20211213/

Où on revient sur l'histoire d'*Eric Barone*, qui a développé un petit jeu tout seul, dont vous avez peut-être entendu parlé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15039...llionnaire.htm




Ubisoft a déposé la marque *Splinter Cell* :

https://www.thegamer.com/trademark-a...-in-the-works/

*Fortnite*, le tower defense, pas le battle royale, a été annoncé il y a 10 ans :

https://kotaku.com/a-decade-ago-epic...cha-1848199915

4 nouveaux modes (Slayer, Fiesta, FFA et SWAT) pour le multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* Mardi 14 Décembre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/ha...s-le-bon-sens/

Où parle des mécaniques de *The Last Guardian* pour qu'on s'attache à la gigantesque bestiole qui fait jamais ce qu'on lui dit de faire quand il faut :

https://gamerant.com/the-last-guardi...-relationship/

Ha bah tiens, une perk d'arme sur *Kalof Warzone*, accessible uniquement en payant, qui donne un avantage plus que non-négligeable en jeu. Non mais vraiment, c'est comme s'ils voulaient pousser les joueurs à payer tiens :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...nt-pay-to-win/

Un bug rigolo de *Kalof Warzone*, qui tue les joueurs avant qu'ils arrivent dans la partie :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...ug-video-clip/

Le jeu *Wonder Woman* annoncé aux Game Awards utilisera le Système de Némésis des jeux Middle Earth : Shadow of quelque chose :

https://gamerant.com/wonder-woman-ga...-implications/

Le jeu de bagarre *Granblue Fantasy: Relink* sortira aussi sur PC, en plus des PlayStations en 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/granblue-fant...-2022-release/




Le visual novel *Hello Lady! Superior Entelecheia* sera disponible en occident sur PC en Janvier 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/hello-lady-su...nuary-2022-pc/




Dans le sixième épisode de la série de documentaires *Power On: The Story of Xbox*, qui sera disponible demain, y compris sur Youtube, Microsoft avoue ne pas très bien avoir géré l'intégration du studio LionHead :

https://www.ign.com/articles/microso...tudios-mistake
https://gamerant.com/fable-lionhead-...dling-misstep/

https://www.xbox.com/en-US/power-on

Parlant de Lionhead justement ... Un bruit de course se fait entendre ... un porte-voix grésille ... Mais qui est-ce ? Mais oui *Peter Molyneux* ! : Vous vous rappelez de moi ? Mais oui, Fable III ! Curiosity : What's Inside The Cube ?! Godus ! Trailer ! Comment ça, pas ceux-là ? Oui d'accord, donc des jeux certes précurseurs pour leurs époques mais pour lesquels j'ai martyrisé mes équipes. Cherchez la liste. Donc voilà, j'ai entendu qu'il y avait un nouveau truc à la mode que peu de monde comprend vraiment ... Alors c'est pour ça que je vous annonce que je vais développer Legacy, un "simulateur de finance de la blockchain" ! Avec des NFT ! Pour redéfinir les jeux de la blockchain ! Pour révolutionner le monde ! Pour qu'on arrête de dire que Peter Molyneux est un mythomane incompétent ! (résultats non garantis):

https://kotaku.com/peter-molyneuxs-n...sim-1848201920

https://twitter.com/jasonschreier/st...14203330416641

Parlant de NFT (transition encore !), il vous faudra farmer pendant 600 heures sur *Ghost Recon Breakpoint* pour obtenir le NFT qui consiste en un numéro sur un équipement :

https://kotaku.com/we-live-in-hell-a...you-1848202326

Bug intéressant sur *Android* où les gens utilisant Microsoft Teams sans être enregistrés ne peuvent pas appeler le 911 :

https://gizmodo.com/update-now-to-fi...wit-1848201096

La *Google Toolbar* va mourir :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...-still-exists/

Non mais ... Non, l'*Inde* ne va pas adopter le Bitcoin comme monnaie légale :

https://gizmodo.com/sorry-crypto-sta...itc-1848202599

----------


## fantinoo

J'ai pu toucher à la demo de Matrix ce week-end et je dois dire que c'est le plus beau jeu auquel j'ai pu jouer de ma vie.

J'espère qu'on va avoir un jeu complet Matrix de ce calibre un jour sur cette génération (à 30 fps constant si possible  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Spawn

> J'ai pu toucher à la demo de Matrix ce week-end et je dois dire que c'est le plus beau jeu auquel j'ai pu jouer de ma vie.
> 
> J'espère qu'on va avoir un jeu complet Matrix de ce calibre un jour sur cette génération (à 30 fps constant si possible )


Si tu veux un effet cinéma, il faut 30fps de toute façon  ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

L'action-RPG free-to-play *UNDECEMBER* sortira début 2022 sur PC et portables dans le monde entier et le 13 Janvier en Corée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/unde...2022-worldwide




*Wizardry: The Five Ordeals* sortira le 17 Décembre en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/wiza...on-december-17

*Clone Hero* un clone de Guitar Hero (d'où le nom) disponible sur PC, vient de rajouter 700 morceaux, sous une playlist du nom de Carpal Tunnel Hero 3 :

https://gamerant.com/guitar-hero-suc...ame-700-songs/




Le FPS tactique *Ready or Not* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam avant la fin de l'année :

https://nofrag.com/ready-or-not-arri...fin-de-lannee/

La bourse, c'est de la merde. Le personnage d'une série meurt sur un appareil de sport *Peloton*, et l'action perd 11%. La bourse c'est de la merde :

https://gizmodo.com/and-just-like-th...t-s-1848203215

----------


## Tenebris

> Le jeu de bagarre *Granblue Fantasy: Relink* sortira aussi sur PC, en plus des PlayStations en 2022 :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/granblue-fant...-2022-release/
> [/url]


Alors à vérifier mais Granblue Fantasy: Relink serait pas un jeu de combat mais un action rpg tiré de l'univers du jeu de combat  ::P: 
Je me souviens de la première vidéo, qui date, présentant le jeu, laquelle m'avait sérieusement hypé. Content de savoir qu'il va enfin sortir.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Alors paradoxalement je pense que ça se verrait plus car l’image que tu as montrée a un rendu très très numérique, plus proche de ce qu’on peut faire avec une caméra numérique qu’avec une caméra analogique.
> 
> Mais au-delà de ça, l’image me parait très clairement artificielle (l’oreille en particulier, ça me saute à la tronche j’ai du mal à regarder autre chose). Et je suis tombé sur cette séquence plus tôt aujourd’hui sans savoir que ça faisait partie du rendu Unreal Engine, j’ai pas eu de doute du tout. Après je trouve qu’on est sur la sortie de l’_uncanny valley_ là. Pour la vidéo en tout cas.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Pour comparer, tiré de Netflix en qualité pourrie : https://i.ibb.co/2s2zMJg/image.png
> 
> Et je rajoute sa comparse : https://i.ibb.co/6DFjNJM/image.png
> ...


Y'a une comparaison qui a été postée sur DSOGaming entre le film et la version Unreal, avec notamment des images des persos où oui ça saute aux yeux:



La vidéo complète:


Après ça reste malgré tout super impressionnant et au-dessus de tout ce qui se fait actuellement. Et pas tant sur la partie personnage que sur la ville, les lumières, etc...

----------


## Orhin

> Edit :
> 
> Pour comparer, tiré de Netflix en qualité pourrie : https://i.ibb.co/2s2zMJg/image.png
> 
> Et je rajoute sa comparse : https://i.ibb.co/6DFjNJM/image.png
> 
> La version Unreal Engine : https://indonesia.on-24.com/content/...676e5f4373.jpg
> 
> Je suis désolé mais moi ça me saute aux yeux ! Encore plus pour Carrie-Anne Moss.


En effet, j'avais sans doute un souvenir un peu déformé de Matrix (que j'avais pourtant revu il n'y a pas si longtemps).
Avec la comparaison, la différence est bien net.

Pour l'oreille, c'est surtout Keenu Reeves qui en a des chelous.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

A mon humble avis, si vous avez besoin de sortir des images du film pour voir la différence, c'est bien la preuve que cette démo est réussie.

----------


## Aza

Ptdr molyneu qui se met aux nft c'est tellement pas étonnant xD

----------


## pipoop

Je suis étonné qu'il ai pas encore sortie sa propre crypto monnaie

----------


## 564.3

> A mon humble avis, si vous avez besoin de sortir des images du film pour voir la différence, c'est bien la preuve que cette démo est réussie.


Pas pour la voir, surtout pour la montrer à ceux qui ne la voient pas. En passant, je trouve qu'ils se sont tiré une balle dans le pied dans la vidéo de présentation en alternant entre le vrai Keanu et l'avatar, on se prend l'uncanny valley dans la tronche.
C'est du beau boulot, mais je ne vois pas vraiment la différence avec ce qui se fait depuis des années pour les jeux qui bossent bien le sujet (me faudra des comparatifs aussi). Ça devrait être plus abordable par contre avec leurs outils.
Les boites qui proposent des trucs du genre https://www.reallusion.com/character...r/default.html doivent faire la gueule, encore que ça marche avec Unity aussi.

La ville est plus impressionnante que les persos, je trouve. Même si ce n'est pas le problème principal des jeux de nos jours, ça fait toujours plaisir.

----------


## Stelarc

> J'ai pu toucher à la demo de Matrix ce week-end et je dois dire que c'est le plus beau jeu auquel j'ai pu jouer de ma vie.
> 
> J'espère qu'on va avoir un jeu complet Matrix de ce calibre un jour sur cette génération (à 30 fps constant si possible )


Matrix 4 quoi.

----------


## nemra

> Y'a une comparaison qui a été postée sur DSOGaming entre le film et la version Unreal, avec notamment des images des persos où oui ça saute aux yeux:
> https://i.ibb.co/0rd2BVq/matrix1.png
> https://i.ibb.co/pWWC1LB/matrix2.png
> 
> La vidéo complète:
> 
> 
> Après ça reste malgré tout super impressionnant et au-dessus de tout ce qui se fait actuellement. Et pas tant sur la partie personnage que sur la ville, les lumières, etc...


Vous focalisez pas trop les scènes qui mette en avant de la peau humaine, au mieux, c'est du Christensen-Burley avec du dipôle et du screen-space, sur les images de l'UE5, on voit les problèmes de ses techniques.

----------


## nefrem

> Où on revient sur l'histoire d'*Eric Barone*, qui a développé un petit jeu tout seul, dont vous avez peut-être entendu parlé :
> 
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15039...llionnaire.htm




Je ne connaissais pas du tout l'histoire et c'était vachement intéressant à voir ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> De toute façon il va en falloir beaucoup plus que cette démo d'étudiant pour arriver à la cheville de ceci  :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/2tvjkTm/Cyberpunk-2...0-30-32-49.png


La démo accomplit l'exploit de ne pas faire popper des bouts de décors à 10 mètres de la caméra, elle   ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Vla la gueule des décors dans la démo...

----------


## Silver

Plus de détails sur Pierre Moulinex :
https://www.pcgamer.com/peter-molyne...ll-in-on-nfts/

Leur monnaie sera basée sur Ethereum, parce que le green washing c'est pour les faibles. Et l'idée lui est venue comme ça, par hasard. Ou pas.




> "I've been working on Legacy and it was during an out of the blue call with an old friend Mike McCarthy (who was working at Gala) when there was a lightbulb," writes Molyenux in a press release. "We came to realise I had developed a game perfect for crypto gaming. Every mechanic in Legacy was tailor-made for the blockchain environment."


Il faut quand même rappeler que son dernier jeu après Godus a été un walking simulator sur mobile avec des microtransactions : The Trail.

Et si ses discours perchés vous ont manqué, voici ce qu'il écrivait en octobre :
https://mobile.twitter.com/PeterMoly...39632724152326





Soit : "imaginez un puzzle où vous devez dessiner des indices sur votre corps sans possibilité de les effacer ou défaire. À la fin, votre personnage devient une NFT qui peut être vendue."  :OO:  

Sinon, ça c'est ce qu'il a posté ce weekend avant que son jeu soit annoncé dans la presse :
https://mobile.twitter.com/PeterMoly...43033193697285





"Je suis sur le point de redéfinir un genre de jeu qui n'est pas encore défini."  :Perfect:  

On lui souhaite bonne chance.

Edit : une recherche m'annonce que le compte Twitter est une parodie. Mes excuses à M. Molyneux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Ah sa retraire a été salutaire, il nous revient plus fort que jamais.

----------


## Gtag

> Plus de détails sur Pierre Moulinex :
> https://www.pcgamer.com/peter-molyne...ll-in-on-nfts/
> 
> Leur monnaie sera basée sur Ethereum, parce que le green washing c'est pour les faibles. Et l'idée lui est venue comme ça, par hasard. Ou pas.
> 
> 
> 
> Il faut quand même rappeler que son dernier jeu après Godus a été un walking simulator sur mobile avec des microtransactions : The Trail.
> 
> ...


Je t'invite à aller lire la bio du compte que tu cites.

----------


## Blackogg

@petermoly*d*eux c'est un compte parodique, hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Mais nan Silver, tu t'es fait avoir par PeterMolydeux, le compte Touitteur parodique!
Faut dire, il est étrangement crédible comme compte parodique...

Edit : Merguez cramée

----------


## banditbandit

Il ne faut pas tout prendre pour argent comptant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il faut surtout lire et être sûr avant de partager des "infos"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

> Je t'invite à aller lire la bio du compte que tu cites.


Si tu lis jusqu'au bout de ta citation de mon message, je t'avais grillé.  ::P: 

Désolé pour l'émotion, ces tweets me paraissaient trop crédibles. Je tiens quand même à souligner que le premier est utilisé dans l'article de PC Gamer sans avertissement.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il faut surtout lire et être sûr avant de partager des "infos"


S'il faut lire les articles de PC Gamer avant de les partager, ça va vite devenir pénible  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vla la gueule des décors dans la démo...


Ouais 3 polygones  et 2 effets de lumière qui se battent en duel, limite du rendu fil-de-fer des années 80.

Please...

----------


## Aza

> @petermoly*d*eux c'est un compte parodique, hein


N'empêche, je me souviens de ces déclarations à l'époque de fable, c'était clairement de ce calibre la :D

----------


## pipoop

> S'il faut lire les articles de PC Gamer avant de les partager, ça va vite devenir pénible


Je sais pas la page s'ouvre pas si j'accepte pas les cookies donc je me base que sur le titre de l'URL

----------


## Baalim

> N'empêche, je me souviens de ces déclarations à l'époque de fable, c'était clairement de ce calibre la :D


Ce que je me rappelle surtout, en ce qui concerne Fable, ce sont les articles délirants d'optimisme et de candeur publiés dans la presse française de l'époque.

J'invite les plus courageux à relire joystick notamment.

----------


## Aza

> Ce que je me rappelle surtout, en ce qui concerne Fable, ce sont les articles délirants d'optimisme et de candeur publiés dans la presse française de l'époque.
> 
> J'invite les plus courageux à relire joystick notamment.


ah oui ça vendait du rêve total :s

----------


## TheMothMan

Ah oui à une certaine époque on avait pas besoin de 4k et de raytracing, les jeux vidéos nous faisaient réver.

----------


## Sannom

> Ce que je me rappelle surtout, en ce qui concerne Fable, ce sont les articles délirants d'optimisme et de candeur publiés dans la presse française de l'époque.
> 
> J'invite les plus courageux à relire joystick notamment.


C'était le Joystick d'avant ou après la fusion avec PC Jeux ?

----------


## KOUB

> Je ne connaissais pas du tout l'histoire et c'était vachement intéressant à voir ! Merci


Comme CNews, des fois, y a des trucs intéressants sur jeuxvideo.com  ::ninja:: 




> Alors à vérifier mais Granblue Fantasy: Relink serait pas un jeu de combat mais un action rpg tiré de l'univers du jeu de combat 
> Je me souviens de la première vidéo, qui date, présentant le jeu, laquelle m'avait sérieusement hypé. Content de savoir qu'il va enfin sortir.


En effet  ::ninja:: 

Sincères salutations du Lundi, Jour de Scroll News sans Malware, 

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* va recevoir pas mal de contenu. D'abord un DLC gratuit demain, Fated Encounter, avec le débarquement de Kassandra d'Odyssey en Écosse e sa rencontre avec Eivor. Puis, le 10 Mars, le DLC payant *Dawn of Ragnarök*, qui promet 200 heures de jeu (hum) :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...che-48162.html




*Scrapland Remastered* est sorti sur PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...irst-ever-game




*Shovel Knight Pocket Dungeon* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC, Switch et XBox One :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sho...au-puzzle-game

Le jeu de bagarre *Phantom Breaker: Omnia* sortira le 15 Mars sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/phan...-march-15-2022




Le FPS coop à 4 *The Anacrusis* sortira sur PC et XBox le 13 Janvier, et entrera sur le Game Pass le même jour :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/the-...anuary-13-2022




Du gameplay pour le jeu d'action-aventure *Trek to Yomi*, qui doit sortir un jour de 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/trek...meplay-trailer




Il se passe des trucs, nommé Festive Fervor, sur les *Kalofs annuel et Warzone* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6498934/



Jormungandr débarque sur *Tribes Of Midgard* le 14 Décembre pour sa nouvelle saison :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/tr.../1100-6498933/

Où Aaryn Flynn, l'ancien patron de Bioware, parle un petit peu plus de son futur jeu de craft-survie *Nightingale* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ex-biowar...-consequences/

Plein de nouveaux morceaux de musique dans *GTA Online* dans la mise à jour de cette semaine :

https://kotaku.com/between-tyler-the...xpa-1848205999
https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-onlin...ate-this-week/

*Heroes of the Storm* a reçu une mise à jour, tiens :

https://www.destructoid.com/heroes-o...-stick-around/

----------


## SilverPig

Eud, déso, jsuis sur les news d'hier, c'est quoi NFT ? Je comprends pas. Merci  ::):

----------


## Hippolyte

La nouvelle arnaque du moment.

Pour être plus technique, on a un canard qui nous a expliqué plus précisément ce que c'est :




> J'ai 3 jours de retard dans ma réponse (autant dire une éternité sur le topic des news) mais a peine une seule page de posts (autant dire pas grand chose - vous êtes bien calme, au fait vous avez vu y'a des bonasses sur la couv de GTA trilogy), donc je prend la peine de répondre quand même 
> 
> Conceptuellement parlant, les canards d'au-dessus ont juste: c'est l'équivalent d'un bout de papier qui te dit "la skin fortnite édition limité #43 hélicopénis pour la sulfateuse de base appartient a Supergounou. Bisous, Tim." C'est ta preuve d'achat pour un objet qui existe en édition limité/unique. Exactement comme pour une oeuvre d'art réelle. Rien ne t'empêche ensuite de la revendre a quelqu'un d'autre si tu en as marre de la skin, ou simplement si tu l'avais acheté pour spéculer.
> 
> Sémantiquement, ça s'appelle non-fongible token en opposition aux... fongible tokens (ha!). Le token est ici une preuve d'achat, de possession ou plus génériquement un marqueur qui te donne l'autorité d'exercer un droit. Un exemple classique, c'est simplement un billet de banque de 10 Euros. En soit ton bout de papier ne vaut rien, mais en tant que porteur d'un tel billet, tu es reconnu comme étant l'heureux possesseur d'une petite partie du capital économique européen, précisément 10 euros, que tu as le droit d'utiliser comme bon te semble. Par exemple, tu peux l'échanger contre 11 francs suisses, si tu es intéressé a devenir possesseur d'une petite partie de l'or des nazis, mais je diverge. Ton billet de 10 euros est en soi interchangeable avec n'importe quel autre billet de 10 euros. Dans ce sens, ton billet est fongible: il te donne le droit de propriété d'une quantité dénombrable (10) d'un bien indénombrable (euros). Du coup tu l'auras deviné, un token non-fongible, c'est simplement un token qui te donne un droit de propriété dénombrable (1) d'un bien dénombrable (skin hélicopénis #43). Il n'y a pas d'autres token en existence qui te donnerait le même droit de possession sur la skin #43. Tout comme un certificat de propriété pour une oeuvre d'art, il n'y en a qu'un par oeuvre d'art.
> 
> Reste ou caser la blockchain dans tout ça. Pas besoin d'y comprendre grand chose, si ce n'est que la blockchain est l'équivalent d'un registre décentralisé et supposément inviolable, qui justement contient ton certificat de propriété. Pour reprendre l'exemple du dessus, le registre centralisé du billet de banque c'est la banque central européenne: c'est elle qui dit que le billet identifié #123456789 donne a son porteur le droit de possession sur 10 euros. Un billet de contrefaçon, qui n'aurait pas le bon identifiant (du moins un identifiant non défini dans le registre de la BCE) n'a, en soit, aucune valeur. Dans le cas de ta skin fortnite, le registre utilisé est la blockchain Ethereum. Comme cette blockchain est publique, n'importe qui peut la consulter, et l'équivalent de ton billet de banque serait n'importe quel page web ou app qui pointe vers cette blockchain et lit le registre.
> 
> Quant à discuter de l'utilité de ce genre d'outils, chacun saura juger en son âme et conscience. Moi je trouve ça complètement con, mais ça n'est que mon avis.


Et il donne aussi plus d'explications sur les NFTs "éco-reponsables" ici.

----------


## KOUB

En Août, la chaine youtube People Make Games avait sorti une vidéo sur *Roblox*, le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions à destination des enfants, sur comment la plateforme exploitait ceux qui créaient des "expériences" comme ils disent (en prenant 65% de taxe quand on voulait échanger la monnaie du jeu contre du vrai argent en particulier). Roblox a alors demandé à la chaine de supprimer la vidéo en raison de multiples erreurs qui n'ont jamais été précisées. La vidéo a attiré les témoignages traitant du harcélement que subissent les jeunes utilisateurs, du manque de contrôle de Roblox sur qui fait des "expériences" de façon professionelle sur sa plateforme, et sur la façon de traiter les arnaques. Et c'est pas brillant :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...e-collectibles
https://kotaku.com/youtubers-are-mak...bef-1848206464




*People Can Fly* s'est payé Incuvo, un développeur de jeux VR :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...cquires-incuvo

Où ça parle du système de Valor Surge qui sera utilisé dans *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février 2022 sur les PlayStations :

https://gamerant.com/horizon-forbidd...tem-explained/

Du gameplay du jeu d'action-aventure *Forspoken*, qui sortira le 24 Mai sur PC et PS5 et est pour le moment le premier AAA à 80 euros sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/forspoken...-infos-462586/




La fiction interactive *Read Only Memories: Neurodiver* a une nouvelle bande-annonce. Le jeu sortira en 2022 sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://noisypixel.net/read-only-mem...-new-gameplay/




Le wipe et la nouvelle mise à jour d'*Escape From Tarkov* ont eu lieu hier :

https://nofrag.com/le-patch-0-12-12-...kov-est-sorti/

Le documentaire en 6 parties sur la XBox est disponible :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385026.html




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une *RTX 3070 Ti 16 GB* et une *RTX 3090 Ti 24 GB* pourrait être sorties par Nvidia en Janvier :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-nvidia-rt...-january-2022/

*Laser League* est un jeu multijoueur sorti en 2018 et qui s'est planté solide. Le jeu passe free-to-play et en version World Arena. Ceux ayant acheté le jeu à sa sortie auront droit à un pack de bienvenue gratuit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/laser-league...e-world-arena/

----------


## KOUB

Un million de vente pour le jeu de câlins nécrophiles *Spiritfarer*, en même temps que la sortie de la dernière mise à jour qui rajoute deux persos et du lancement de la Farewell Edition :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845469.html




C'est marrant ... Après que les gens se soient rendu compte que *Final Fantasy 7 Remake Intergrade* couterait 80 euros en exclusivité sur l'EGS et aient exprimé leur mécontentement ... l'étiquette de prix a disparu :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-sur-pc-394454

Un sous-contractant de Destiny, devenu créateur de contenu, parle de comment *Bungie* l'a engagé pour écrire des bouquins sur le lore du jeu, comment il a réagi au crunch permanent, puis comment le management l'a harcelé quand il s'en est plaint, puis a minimisé son travail dans les crédits, avant de ne pas renouveler son contrat :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-contr...m-future-work/




*Toyota* fait maintenant payer un abonnement de 8$ par mois pour pouvoir utiliser le démarreur à distance. Ça ressemble à un grand luxe, mais quand il fait -20°C l'hiver, c'est quand même bien pratique pour chauffer la voiture avant de rentrer dedans et partir :

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2021/12...-remote-start/

Voilà une autre application de la *blockchain*, en plus de pourrir a planète avec le minage de cryptomonnaies ... Rendre les botnets plus efficaces :

https://gizmodo.com/how-cybercrimina...mak-1848189767

Eric Schiermeyer, le co-fondateur de Zynga, et pote de Peter Molyneux qui l'aide pour son nouveau jeu révolutionnaire, a aussi annoncé la création d'un fond de 100 millions de dollars par sa compagnie Gala Games ... pour faire des jeux à *blockchain* bien sûr ! :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...arn-games-from

Où on parle de l'application de la semaine de travail de 4 jours dans les studios de développement de jeux vidéos :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...try-and-beyond

Justin Kan, le co-fondateur de Twitch, lance *Fractal* ... une plateforme d'achat et d'échange de NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/13/t...place-fractal/

----------


## Timesquirrel

> En Août, la chaine youtube People Make Games avait sorti une vidéo sur *Roblox*, le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions à destination des enfants, sur comment la plateforme exploitait ceux qui créaient des "expériences" comme ils disent (en prenant 65% de taxe quand on voulait échanger la monnaie du jeu contre du vrai argent en particulier). Roblox a alors demandé à la chaine de supprimer la vidéo en raison de multiples erreurs qui n'ont jamais été précisées. La vidéo a attiré les témoignages traitant du harcélement que subissent les jeunes utilisateurs, du manque de contrôle de Roblox sur qui fait des "expériences" de façon professionelle sur sa plateforme, et sur la façon de traiter les arnaques. Et c'est pas brillant :
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...e-collectibles
> https://kotaku.com/youtubers-are-mak...bef-1848206464


 :Cafe1:  A ouais, c'est violent de voir à quel point c'est de l'exploitation décomplexées d'enfants par une big corpo. Redonnez moi un minimum d'espoir en l'humanité, y'a des backslash en train de se produire ? Même un ptit peu ? (Genre des parlementaires ou institutions politiques de certains pays qui s'intéresseraient à juste titre à l'exploitation et la mise en danger de leurs mineurs par Roblox. )

----------


## Herman Speed

Les législateurs sont en retard sur ce genre de cas,Il faudra de nombreux scandales et des remontées dans les informations généralistes pour qu'il y ait un début d'action.

A l'image des Lootboxes de merde.

----------


## Ariath

> le DLC payant Dawn of Ragnarök, qui promet 200 heures de jeu (hum)


Les 200h mentionnées dans l'article c'est pour le jeu de base, le dlc mise sur une trentaine d'heure il me semble.

----------


## Flad

Bonjour, 

C'est mardi, donc le jour des #Newspeek : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

Bonne lecture  :;):

----------


## runner

> Ce que je me rappelle surtout, en ce qui concerne Fable, ce sont les articles délirants d'optimisme et de candeur publiés dans la presse française de l'époque.
> 
> J'invite les plus courageux à relire joystick notamment.


A sa décharge, ce n'était pas lui qui développait le jeu. Il n'a fait que le vendre mal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un sous-contractant de Destiny, devenu créateur de contenu, parle de comment *Bungie* l'a engagé pour écrire des bouquins sur le lore du jeu, comment il a réagi au crunch permanent, puis comment le management l'a harcelé quand il s'en est plaint, puis a minimisé son travail dans les crédits, avant de ne pas renouveler son contrat :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-contr...m-future-work/
> 
> https://youtu.be/Z0D_Im9yWpU
> /


Après metoo, faudrait un gametoo  ::ninja::  
Des casseroles comme ça, il doit y en avoir des milliers depuis que le jeu vidéo existe. C'est bien que ça sorte mais faut espérer surtout que ça change à terme.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A ouais, c'est violent de voir à quel point c'est de l'exploitation décomplexées d'enfants par une big corpo. Redonnez moi un minimum d'espoir en l'humanité, y'a des backslash en train de se produire ? Même un ptit peu ? (Genre des parlementaires ou institutions politiques de certains pays qui s'intéresseraient à juste titre à l'exploitation et la mise en danger de leurs mineurs par Roblox. )


Après faudrait peut être que les parents se penchent sur ce que font leurs enfants...Enfin j'imagine que pour certains l'idée qu'ils gagnent du fric en faisant des petits jeux leur importe plus que l'exploitation par une société (sans même parler de ce que ça peut donner sur l'évolution interne d'êtres humains découvrant le "monde":vazy bosse et gagne du fric, c'est l'essence de la life)
En ce qui me concerne ce sera niet. Roblox ne viendra pas chez moi.

----------


## ExPanda

Merde vous me faites peur, j'ai une nièce qui joue à ça justement.
C'est la partie "création" le problème, non ? Y'a un risque pour ceux qui font juste mumuse ?

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un jeu qui, il me semble, met pas mal en avant tout son côté financier, et incite pas mal les gamins à dépenser de l'argent réel. Le risque est de ce côté, et ça peut valoir le coup de s'assurer que les parents sont au moins au courant. Ça peut, je pense, être aussi la base d'une discussion saine sur le sujet de l'argent.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merde vous me faites peur, j'ai une nièce qui joue à ça justement.
> C'est la partie "création" le problème, non ? Y'a un risque pour ceux qui font juste mumuse ?


Beh c'est un avant-goût à la dépense inconsidérée et au mythe que tu peux devenir riche avec tes créations (même si quelques-uns sortent du lot, comme tout producteur amateur)
COmme le dit Maxi ça peut aussi aider à discuter sur le sujet, aborder les éventuels bons points et les "mauvais". Mais je crois que bon nombre de jeux s'y prêtent, vu la tendance aux boutiques en ligne et autres attrape-pognon  ::P: 

Accessoirement y'a des centaines de jeux plus intéressants que les trucs produits là-dessus, que ce soit ludiquement ou pour développer certaines compétences personnelles. Et pour apprendre à créer/coder  y'a des logiciels éduicatifs  spécifiques qui ne renvoient pas vers "l'argent", il me semble.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Merde vous me faites peur, j'ai une nièce qui joue à ça justement.
> C'est la partie "création" le problème, non ? Y'a un risque pour ceux qui font juste mumuse ?


Si j'en bien compris, le coté "développement par des enfants pour que dalle et sans surveillance" mis à part, on retrouve la boutique de l'enfer du "freetoplay" ou l'on peut acheter une fortune des skins "collector" qui suivent des cotes d'une bourse interne au jeu. 
Y'a même des sacs virtuels Gucci en vente !. You know, for kids...  Je sais que c'est pas les seuls à user de ces pratiques, de loin (Je pense à  mon neveu qui a grillé en scred la visa de maman en skin sur fortnite),  mais ça reste ultra craignos

----------


## La Chouette

Et c'est dingue à quel point ça marche sur les gosses, Roblox. Mon groupe de Youtubers favori est plutôt porté sur le multi-joueur (local ou en ligne) et est en règle générale family-friendly. Et bon sang, qu''est-ce qu'il y a comme gamins qui leur demandent de jouer à Roblox dans les commentaires Youtube et sur Discord.
C'est majoritairement de la merde, mais c'est gratuit, y a des figurines etc. dans les magasins (en tout cas les magasins américains), y a des pubs à la télé, bref, tout pour attirer les gosses et espérer leur faire piquer la carte bleue de maman sur une location de monture à 50 centimes la journée.
Ah, et je suis à peu près sûr qu'il y a zéro modération sur les contenus ajoutés.

----------


## ExPanda

D'accord, de ce que je sais elle y joue avec une copine à elle mais je la vois pas faire de créations ou acheter quelque chose.
J'en parlerai aux parents.

Merci pour vos réponses les canards.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah, et je suis à peu près sûr qu'il y a zéro modération sur les contenus ajoutés.


Pas sûr non plus  ::ninja:: 

(article datant d'avril)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/roblox-...em-11618660801

----------


## Ruvon

Vous avez aimé Medieval Dynasty ? Vous aimez le Japon ? Voici donc *Sengoku Dynasty*  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ngoku_Dynasty/

----------


## FericJaggar

> Si j'en bien compris, le coté "développement par des enfants pour que dalle et sans surveillance" mis à part, on retrouve la boutique de l'enfer du "freetoplay" ou l'on peut acheter une fortune des skins "collector" qui suivent des cotes d'une bourse interne au jeu. 
> Y'a même des sacs virtuels Gucci en vente !. You know, for kids...  Je sais que c'est pas les seuls à user de ces pratiques, de loin (Je pense à  mon neveu qui a grillé en scred la visa de maman en skin sur fortnite),  mais ça reste ultra craignos


C'est intéressant votre discussion sur Roblox, que je ne connaissais que de nom.
Ca me fait penser à cet excellent documentaire passé cet été sur Arte :
https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/075833...-a-la-demande/

C'est sur les micro-tâches et comment c'était un secteur en plein essor, investi par un certain nombre de sociétés dans différents pays. C'est vraiment flippant. Le portrait de l'américain déclassé qui témoigne en début et en cours de doc est particulièrement touchant.

----------


## Erkin_

Miam.


Diverses choses à voir ici (Stargate, Broken arrow, etc.).

----------


## Ruvon

> Miam.
> 
> 
> Diverses choses à voir ici (Stargate, Broken arrow, etc.).


Oui, *Stargate: Timekeepers*, je viens de tomber sur la page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Timekeepers/

----------


## Ruvon

Et donc *Modern Naval Warfare* ou *Headquarters: World War II*, tous édités par Slitherine. Ah, et *Terminator: Dark Fate - Defiance* aussi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Naval_Warfare/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._World_War_II/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ate__Defiance/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

*Super Lone Survivor* est une version remasterisée et enrichie du jeu d'horreur-survie Lone survivor, qui sortira le 22 Mars. La partie supplémentaire prévue au départ sera en fait un nouveau jeu, Lone Warrior :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...vor-48163.html

Le jeu d'action *Firegirl* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et est prévu pour plus tard sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fir...flammes-arrive




Le FPS avec arrêt du temps *Timerunner* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tim...manipule-temps




*Back to Hell* est un mod-suite non officielle de Crysis. Il faut Crysis Wars pour l'utiliser :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/unoff...-for-download/

https://www.moddb.com/games/crysis-w...sis-wars-trial
https://www.moddb.com/news/release-b...isode-10-files




Un stream nommé *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin – Final Fantasy Birthday* est prévu pour le 18 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/stra...or-december-18

D'ailleurs, *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy* est classé Mature par l'ESRB :

https://gamerant.com/stranger-of-par...igin-m-rating/

Le remake de *System Shock* doit sortir en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/prim...m-shock-remake

*Windjammers 2* sortira sur PC, Stadia et consoles d'ancienne génération le 20 Janvier 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/wind...anuary-20-2022




Des informations supplémentaires et des screenshots sur des personnages de *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sortira le 18 Mars 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/stra...asic-jobs-more

Le jeu de survie / Shadow Of The Colossus-like *Praey for the Gods* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur PC, XBox One et les PlayStations :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/prae...box-one-and-pc




Parlant de ça, l'orthographe particulière de "Praey" est due à un procès de Bethesda, qui avait peu qu'on confonde avec le jeu Prey (celui de 2006), dont une version HD remasterisée est disponible grâce à un mod :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/prey-...s-to-this-mod/ 

https://www.moddb.com/mods/prey-hide.../prey-hidef-v1

Une mini-extension roguelike gratuite pour *Inscryption* est disponible en bêta :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...u-can-play-now

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG au tour par tour *King Arthur: Knight's Tale* recevra demain un mode PvP. Le jeu doit sortir d'accès anticipé le 14 Février :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ki.../1100-6498913/




Virginie Haas, en charge de la production globale des jeux d'*Ubisoft*, quitte la compagnie après 16 mois pour "poursuivre de nouvelles opportunités" :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-the-company/

Interview de *Keiichiro Toyama*, à propos de son nouveau jeu, Slitterhead :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s/slitterhead/

Un mode de jeu à 64 joueurs est disponible pour une durée limitée sur *Battlefield 2042* sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...es-x-s-and-pc/

Les deux prochaines grosses mise à jour de *The Division 2* ont été reportées à plus tard :

https://www.gamesradar.com/major-the...-been-delayed/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il devrait bientôt y avoir une tornade sur la nouvelle carte de *Fortnite* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/fortnite-...here-it-comes/

Il y a eu un "peu de confusion" sur le versement des royalties sur *Outriders*, dont le CEO de People Can Fly s'était bruyamment plaint en Août (le jeu n'avait pas encore recoupé ses couts de développement) :

https://gamerant.com/outriders-franc...ies-interview/

Il semble bien que le *Steam Deck* aura droit à une pause active du même genre que celles des consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-game...-mode-seconds/

Les caractéristiques de l'*AMD 6500 XT* ont fuité suite à un listing accidentel de Lenovo :

https://gamerant.com/accidental-list...ls-taken-down/

La dernière mise à jour de *Tales of Arise* rajoute le cross-save entre Playstation et XBox :

100.000 ventes pour *Unpacking* :

https://www.actugaming.net/unpacking...endues-462755/

Le Mario-Kart-Like *Chocobo GP* sortira en exclusivité sur Switch le 10 Mars. Une version Lite gratuite a aussi été annoncée :

https://www.actugaming.net/chocobo-g...atuite-462766/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Hogwarts Legacy* devrait avoir droit à une nouvelle annonce bientôt :

https://www.actugaming.net/hogwarts-...railer-462916/

Le tactical-RPG *Reverie Knights Tactics* sortira sur PC et les consoles d'ancienne génération le 25 Janvier :

https://noisypixel.net/reverie-knigh...-release-date/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour la *Stratégie du Triangle* qui doit sortir sur Switch le 4 Mars :

https://noisypixel.net/triangle-stra...rview-trailer/




Une équipe coréenne de League Of Legends a reçu une amende de 750 euros par *Riot Games* pour avoir annoncé sa composition trop tôt (le titre de l'article ... c'est 1 million de wons) :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385037.html

Tenez Malware ... Selon des gens bien informés ou pas ... le développement de *Bully 2* aurait repris chez Rockstar ! L'annonce aurait dû être faite aux Game Awards :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385058.html

Nintendo a annoncé une présentation *Indie World* pour demain :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...re-2021-394601

La sortie du beat'em up *River City Girls Zero* a été retardée à début 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050845481.html

Le jeu de survie PvE/PvP avec des vampires *V Rising*, qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur PC, présente du gameplay :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050845491.html




Où ça parle de la construction du lore du jeu de ninja de l'espace *Warframe* en vue de la sortie de la mise à jour The New War :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warframes-th...in-the-making/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de survie PvE - PvP avec des vampires *V Rising*, qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur PC, présente du gameplay :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050845491.html




*Sengoku Dynasty*, un survival city builder dans le style de Medieval Dinasty (c'est normal, c'est par le même studio) mais dans le Japon justement médiéval a été annoncé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sengoku-dyna...edieval-japan/




*Dr. Disrespect* a créé un studio de développement AAA pour un FPS multijoueur avec des anciens de Kalof et de Halo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dr-disrespec...halo-veterans/





Un joueur pro de *Halo Infinite* a été banni pour avoir "géo-trié" ses serveurs de jeu, de manière à avoir une bien meilleure latence que celle de ses adversaires :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...ith-high-ping/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'aventure *Stray Blade*, qui doit sortir sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC en 2022 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15059...r-exclusif.htm




Bande-annonce pour l'aventure saisonnière Cloudy Climb pour *Minecraft Dungeons* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/minecraft...launch-trailer




Le RTS *Terminator Dark Fate: Defiance* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.ign.com/videos/terminato...teaser-trailer
https://www.ign.com/articles/termina...ance-rts-genre




Il sera bientôt possible de jouer au premier *Sonic* sur Tesla. Toujours en conduisant donc :

https://gamerant.com/tesla-cars-get-sonic-the-hedgehog/

Il semble bien que *Google* va réessayer de refourguer des google-glass améliorées :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...rating-system/

Après avoir insisté sur le besoin de sécuriser la production de processeurs, *Intel* va construire une usine de production en Malaisie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-is-poi...nang-malaysia/

Elon Musk dit que certains machins de Tesla (peut-être des porte-clés pour ce qu'on en sait) seront achetables en *Dodgecoin* et la cryptomonnaie prend 18% :

https://gizmodo.com/dogecoin-surges-...wil-1848211210

*CD Project* l'avait dit et, surprise, c'était faux : Keanu Reeves n'a jamais joué à Cyberpunk 2077 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rojekt-claims/

Le compte twitter de *Stan Lee*, mort depuis 3 ans, fait la pub des NFT Marvel :

https://www.thegamer.com/stan-lee-ch...nvincible-nft/

Un mec voulait vendre un NFT 75 Ethers (300.000$ à peu près) sur une plateforme d'échange. Il s'est planté et l'a vendu 0.75 Ethers ... Je suis curieux de voir la réclamation voire la poursuite pour contester une vente de "rien" :

https://www.thegamer.com/monkey-nft-typo-loses-297000/

C'est la fête aux attaques informatiques suite à l'annonce de la découverte d'une faille de sécurité béante dans les ordinateurs Windows :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/la-...e-2052576.html

Selon un sondage, les jeux de stratégie sont la motivation derrière 20% des abonnements *PC Game Pass* :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ss-engagement/

*Peter Molyneux* a vendu 53 millions de dollars de NFT pour son prochain jeu ... En espérant un meilleur avenir que pour son financement participatif pour Godus :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pet...illion-in-nfts

La console rétro *Analogue Pocket* a commencée à être reçue. Pour le moment, tout le monde est content :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tie-48164.html

----------


## Frypolar

> En Août, la chaine youtube People Make Games avait sorti une vidéo sur *Roblox*, le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions à destination des enfants, sur comment la plateforme exploitait ceux qui créaient des "expériences" comme ils disent (en prenant 65% de taxe quand on voulait échanger la monnaie du jeu contre du vrai argent en particulier). Roblox a alors demandé à la chaine de supprimer la vidéo en raison de multiples erreurs qui n'ont jamais été précisées. La vidéo a attiré les témoignages traitant du harcélement que subissent les jeunes utilisateurs, du manque de contrôle de Roblox sur qui fait des "expériences" de façon professionelle sur sa plateforme, et sur la façon de traiter les arnaques. Et c'est pas brillant :
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...e-collectibles
> https://kotaku.com/youtubers-are-mak...bef-1848206464
> 
> https://youtu.be/vTMF6xEiAaY


J’en suis à plus de la moitié et je comprends pas bien la vidéo. Ils parlent des joueurs, créateurs de contenu, comme s’ils étaient des employés du studio derrière Roblox. Ils les appellent même des "Roblox developers". Mais au final c’est la même chose que les moddeurs ou propriétaires de serveurs privés comme sur CS/TF2. D’ailleurs on retrouve le même genre de trous du cul.

Alors autant Roblox doit être tenu responsable du contenu publié sur leur site, autant s’il y a un problème au sein d’une équipe de créateurs de contenu, ce n’est pas à Roblox de faire la loi. De la même manière qu’on ne demande pas à Valve ou Bethesda de surveiller les conditions de créations des mods/serveurs.

----------


## Silver

> Les deux prochaines grosses mise à jour de *The Division 2* ont été reportées à plus tard :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/major-the...-been-delayed/
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDivisionGame/...53476165627910


Une grosse mise à jour qui s'appelle "Apparel Event" ("Événement de vêtements" en français) qui est repoussée une semaine après la mauvaise réception de Quartz. Doit-on en déduire qu'elle était censée contenir des NFT ?  ::trollface::  

À propos de l'annonce faite d'ajouter les NFT dans *Ghost Recon: Breakpoint* le 7 décembre, une semaine après le soufflé est déjà retombé en Bourse, où l'action est redescendue au niveau du 6 décembre :
https://www.google.com/finance/quote/UBI:EPA?window=1M




> *Peter Molyneux* a vendu 40 millions de dollars de NFT pour son prochain jeu ... En espérant un meilleur avenir que pour son financement participatif pour Godus :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pet...illion-in-nfts


40 millions de livres Sterling, soit 53 millions de dollars US.  :;):

----------


## KOUB

> 40 millions de livres Sterling, soit 53 millions de dollars US.


C'est corrigé  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le tactical au tour par tour *Stargate: Timekeepers* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sta...shadow-tactics




Coup d’œil à la carte de la campagne de *Total War: Warhammer 3*, qui doit sortir le 17 Février sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tot...tier-than-ever




Du gameplay pour le RTS *Broken Arrow*, annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC :

https://kotaku.com/broken-arrow-is-t...ain-1848216458







Une démo par le cloud pour *A Plague Tale : Innocence* est disponible sur le site de Focus. Oui, Innocence, pas Requiem :

https://www.destructoid.com/a-plague...ainment-store/

https://store.focus-entmt.com/uk/pro...nce-cloud-demo

Il n'y pas que Quantic Dream qui prépare son jeu *Star Wars*, il y aussi le monde ouvert d'Ubisoft, et selon une offre d'emploi, il y aura des vaisseaux "authentiques" ou "fictionnel" :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-star-wa...onal-vehicles/

Le Conseil Communautaire de *World of Warcraft*, c'est à dire un forum de contact entre certains joueurs sélectionnés et les développeurs, est maintenant ouvert. Et ça semble pas trop mal se passer pour le moment :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...-council-live/

Il y a un bug de corruption de sauvegardes sur *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/game-brea...te-save-files/

----------


## KOUB

La 23ème saison de *Dead By Daylight* sera une collaboration avec la série de films The Ring :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/ringu-col...d-by-daylight/




Scot Lane, le game director de *New World*, admet que c'est un peu le bordel :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-ga...ving-too-fast/

Les employés d'*Ubisoft* sont quelque peu dubitatifs quant à l'intégration de NFT dans les jeux :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-devs-don-...the-1848215633

Les abonnés *Twitch* peuvent maintenant écrire un message pour expliquer pourquoi ils se désabonnent d'une chaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-comm...nsubuscribing/

Parlant de *Twitch* encore, la fonctionnalité Boost, qui permet aux abonnés de payer une augmentation de la probabilité d'apparaitre sur la page d’accueil de Twitch, semble bien ne servir à rien en ce qui concerne la visibilité des streameurs :

https://kotaku.com/twitchs-pay-to-wi...p-p-1848216696

C'est intéressant. Les câbles *HDMI 2.1* peuvent tout à fait légalement être en fait des câbles HDMI 2.0 :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...-to-old-ports/

*CoinMarketCap* est une des principales sources de suivi des prix des cryptomonnaies. La plateforme a pété un câble aujourd'hui en annonçant par exemple le Bitcoin à 789 milliards de dollars :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-prices-se...-as-1848216602

Le service des postes américain a testé avant 2020 un système de vote utilisant la blockchain. Ça marche pas :

https://gizmodo.com/usps-secretly-te...ore-1848215028

----------


## Aza

> 40 millions de livres Sterling, soit 53 millions de dollars US.


En ethereum, si je lis bien.

Avec la montée des cryptos qu'il y a eu depuis 1 an, y'a pas mal de gens qui ont fait de gros benef' mais ne veulent pas sortir pour le moment car encore trop imposé, donc ça buy plein de conneries de ce genre pour faire des sortes de "placement". J'ai un pote typiquement dans cette situation.

Donc ça parait énorme 40M mais en fait ça a été acheté en ETH, y'a une légère différence, si ça avait du être acheté en € ou $ qui sortent de leur porte feuille "réel", pas sur qu'il y ai eu autant de ventes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> 40 millions de livres Sterling, soit 53 millions de dollars US.


Je...Ce truc des NFT me dépasse.... :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En ethereum, si je lis bien.
> 
> Avec la montée des cryptos qu'il y a eu depuis 1 an, y'a pas mal de gens qui ont fait de gros benef' mais ne veulent pas sortir pour le moment car encore trop imposé, donc ça buy plein de conneries de ce genre pour faire des sortes de "placement". J'ai un pote typiquement dans cette situation.
> 
> Donc ça parait énorme 40M mais en fait ça a été acheté en ETH, y'a une légère différence, si ça avait du être acheté en € ou $ qui sortent de leur porte feuille "réel", pas sur qu'il y ai eu autant de ventes.


Ah ok merci pour la précision.
Enfin ça reste théoriquement de l'argent, sauf si le cours se casse la gueule. Ce que je ne leur souhaite pas évidemment, pas mon genre de vouloir le mal aux gens qui font n'importe quoi avec du vide  :tired: 


(ta gueule cacao les gens font ce qu'ils veulent de leur pognon)
(ok, tu me remets une pinte ? )

----------


## Zerger

> Ce que je ne leur souhaite pas évidemment, pas mon genre de vouloir le mal aux gens qui font n'importe quoi avec du vide 
> (ta gueule cacao les gens font ce qu'ils veulent de leur pognon)


J'ai quand même l'impression que ceux qui réagissent à ces news sont surtout ceux qui sont jaloux et qui ont les boules d'avoir raté le coche... Ou qui n'ont pas le courage/les moyens de se lancer dedans.

Car comme tu dis, on s'en fout de ce que font les gens avec leur tune.
Ca n'a jamais posé souci quand Dédé claque 20 balles par jour en clope/alcool/pari foot au bistrot du coin. Et là, tout le monde s'offusque....

----------


## Franky Mikey

N'importe quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui c'est ça uniquement de la jalousie, ça me semble évident. On en reprend une ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Car comme tu dis, on s'en fout de ce que font les gens avec leur tune.
> Ca n'a jamais posé souci quand Dédé claque 20 balles par jour en clope/alcool/pari foot au bistrot du coin. Et là, tout le monde s'offusque....


Donc on est d'accord que les types qui vendent des cailloux protégeant contre la 5G à des gens peu informés ne sont pas des arnaqueurs et que c'est chouette de pouvoir dépenser librement son argent ? Couplé avec un effet placebo "Avec mon chapeau en Alu, je n'ai plus mal au cul !"  c'est finalement un commerce tout à fait légitime. Merci, je vais lancer ma société maintenant que je sais que je n'ai pas à avoir honte d'abuser des gens  ::trollface::

----------


## Maalak

Il y a aussi le fait que ce type de monnaie n'est adossé à aucun travail humain et pourrit franchement la planète, sans parler de toutes les arnaques que l'on lit avec les gestionnaires de cryptos qui disparaissent avec la caisse.

----------


## Pekop

La communauté Minecraft à atteint le record de 1 000 000 000 000 de vues (mille milliards cumulés) sur Youtube et il y a une petite vidéo officielle pour fêter ça.




edit : On ne parle que de la commu française.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il y a aussi le fait que ce type de monnaie n'est adossé à aucun travail humain et pourrit franchement la planète, sans parler de toutes les arnaques que l'on lit avec les gestionnaires de cryptos qui disparaissent avec la caisse.


Plus le fait que nos achats conditionnent forcément l'avenir commercial de biens qui touchent plus ou moins tout le monde. Sans être ultra-rigide -sinon on achète plus rien  ::P:  -  ça ne fait pas de mal de se poser de questions sur ce qu'on achète et où va l'argent.
Dans le genre "les gens font ce qu'ils veulent de leur argent" ça donne des merdes comme le truc Fifa avec ses cartes à acheter ou les DLC (moins risibles qu'à une époque, certes, mais souvent loin de bonnes grosses extensions qui mettent des étoiles dans les yeux), les early access à rallonge (certaines justifiées mais j'ai un doute que ce soit le cas pour toutes, ça arrange quand même un peu de pouvoir vendre un jeu non-fini et de s'appuyer là-dessus pour évacuer les problématiques de bugs ou de temps de développement lent...) . 
Dans la mesure où ça conditionne aussi ce que moi je peux potentiellement acheter ou désirer plus tard, j'estime avoir le droit de persifler un peu   :Indeed:

----------


## Zerger

> Il y a aussi le fait que ce type de monnaie n'est adossé à aucun travail humain et pourrit franchement la planète.


Sur ce coup-là, tu marques un point en effet

----------


## Aza

> La communauté Minecraft à atteint le record de 1 000 000 000 000 de vues (mille milliards cumulés) sur Youtube et il y a une petite vidéo officielle pour fêter ça.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Z3P1ZTqjs
> 
> edit : On ne parle que de la commu française.


1000 milliards de vues, juste en France ?! Wtf

----------


## Azerty

> Le RPG au tour par tour *King Arthur: Knight's Tale* recevra demain un mode PvP. Le jeu doit sortir d'accès anticipé le 14 Février :
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ki.../1100-6498913/
> 
> https://youtu.be/qzsey_3cK0E


Yes, 56465456465654ème jv que j'attends qui sort en février 2022.

----------


## Exureris

Ne pas oublier aussi que les cryptos les gagnants sont les early adopters et le font sur le dos de leurs camarades nouveaux entrants. C'est une valo boursière (non régulée). Pour que le bitcoin vaille XXK$ c'est qu'un pigeon a acheté à ce prix là à un autre portefeuille. C'est sûr que les early sont contents, mais ceux qui rentrent maintenant, pour faire x2 ou x10 c'est plus la même équation quand on part d'un cours à XXK$ que quand ca valait 1000.
Bref entre ça ou faire du spéculatif sur les matières premières c'est le même niveau d'humanité

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Et vous reprendrez bien du NFT, mais dans Stalker 2 maintenant  ::(:

----------


## Vroum

Ils ont réussi à caser du METAVERSE aussi, c'est un coup double.  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

Mmh  je n'avais pas entendu parler de DMarket avant (la boite supposée gérer le truc pour STALKER 2), ça a l'air d'être un marché de marchés d'objets virtuels.
En tous cas ils surfent à fond sur la hype, des la page d'accueil on se prend un gros « DMARKET - NFT METAVERSE » avec de la revente d'objets Steam (si je comprends bien ils servent d'intermédiaire entre vendeur/acheteur sur Steam… super).
https://dmarket.com/

Edit: J'espère que c'est des conneries tout ça, déjà qu'Ubi s'est pris une volée de bois vert, c'est étonnant comme annonce…

Au moins on se marre bien, sur https://dmarket.com/stalker-metaverse j'ai bien aimé



> THE FIRST Metahumans
> We initiate our Metaversial bridge, offering three lucky fans an ability to connect with 10+ (or even 100+) millions of gamers worldwide as a non-fungible token.


Enfin ça serait plus marrant si ça n'était pas triste aussi…  ::sad::

----------


## Jeliel

> Edit: J'espère que c'est des conneries tout ça, déjà qu'Ubi s'est pris une volée de bois vert, c'est étonnant comme annonce…
> 
> Au moins on se marre bien, sur https://dmarket.com/stalker-metaverse j'ai bien aimé
> 
> 
> Enfin ça serait plus marrant si ça n'était pas triste aussi…


Je pense que c'est pas du tout des conneries et qu'avec un monde qui se verrouillent autour des matières premières qui se raréfient, le crypto, le virtuel avec le NFT en tête devient un vrai relais de croissance spéculatif.
Y a un coté bricolage rigolo pour l'instant avec les early qui se font foutre de leur gueule mais je paierai cher pour voir la tête du marché dans 3 ans quand ca sera devenu, j'en suis sur, le truc ultra répandu et random.
L'espèce d'énorme aspirateur à pognon qui se met en place sous nos yeux...  ::o:

----------


## Drakkoone

> Je pense que c'est pas du tout des conneries et qu'avec un monde qui se verrouillent autour des matières premières qui se raréfient, le crypto, le virtuel avec le NFT en tête devient un vrai relais de croissance spéculatif.


Ce qui est complètement absurde, vu que le dématérialisé dépends lui aussi fortement des flux physiques, comme le charbon, le pétrole, les métaux et les semi-conducteurs par exemple.

----------


## Aza

> Ne pas oublier aussi que les cryptos les gagnants sont les early adopters et le font sur le dos de leurs camarades nouveaux entrants. C'est une valo boursière (non régulée). Pour que le bitcoin vaille XXK$ c'est qu'un pigeon a acheté à ce prix là à un autre portefeuille. C'est sûr que les early sont contents, mais ceux qui rentrent maintenant, pour faire x2 ou x10 c'est plus la même équation quand on part d'un cours à XXK$ que quand ca valait 1000.
> Bref entre ça ou faire du spéculatif sur les matières premières c'est le même niveau d'humanité


oui, un ponzy system amélioré. 

Bref.

----------


## Silver

Ça va être pire que les loot boxes, à mon avis. Et, non, ma critique n'a rien à voir avec de la jalousie de ne pas être entré dans un marché ultra-spéculatif pour un système dont les implémentations actuelles dans notre vie quotidienne peinent encore à montrer leur intérêt.  ::P: 

Tout comme les loot boxes et les micro-transactions telles qu'on les voit majoritairement dans les jeux mobile, les NFT sont une nouvelle façon d'attirer l'argent des joueurs à coup de termes marketing qui vendent du rêve ("jouer pour gagner", "c'est vous qui contrôlez"), des objets cosmétiques qui tentent de flatter l'ego à coup de fausse rareté (Quartz d'Ubi précise que la valeur peut changer s'ils décident d'en rajouter), le tout en faisant miroiter un historique des anciens détenteurs de l'objet qu'on a acheté.

C'est vrai que c'est super important de savoir que mon casque avec le numéro 69 a été porté par Narutodu93 dans un jeu où personne ne nous approchera d'assez près pour voir le numéro sur ce casque, encore moins si je joue principalement en solo (j'ai 80h sur Breakpoint, dont moins de 10h en multi tellement c'était pété avec des objectifs qui ne se validaient pas, lol).

Bref, les gogos vont continuer à acheter ça le temps de la hype en clamant "chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec son argent", et dès que les gouvernements vont commencer à regarder ce système de plus près, comme ça a été le cas pour les loot boxes, les éditeurs passeront à autre chose.

On peut aussi faire un parallèle avec les studios montés exprès pour faire un max de profit avec des jeux médiocres surfant sur cette vague, comme ils l'ont fait pour les jeux mobiles. La philosophie du "On prend l'argent, et on se tire." On en a vu des tonnes pendant les loot boxes, et ils sont déjà en train de proliférer avec les NFT.

----------


## Maximelene

Personnellement, du point de vue joueur, ce la manière qu'on les développeurs de présenter l'utilisation des NFT comme un truc révolutionnaire, ou même tout simplement "utile", alors que dans le contexte d'un jeu, ça ne fait strictement rien qu'une simple base de données ne peut pas déjà faire. T'as pas besoin de NFT pour stocker l'information comme quoi le casque numéro 69 de Silver a été porté par Narutodu93. Dans World of Warcraft, on a pas attendu les NFT pour que le nom du joueur ayant crafté un objet soit affiché dessus. C'est juste une entrée dans une BDD putain, y'a pas besoin de crypto pour ça.

Du coup, au côté financier s'ajoute le fait qu'on essaie réellement de nous prendre pour des jambons en nous vendant une technologie révolutionnaire qui n'est en fait qu'un truc basique utilisé dans tous les jeux multi du monde (et dans des millions d'autres trucs)...

----------


## Luxunofwu

> Dans World of Warcraft, on a pas attendu les NFT pour que le nom du joueur ayant crafté un objet soit affiché dessus.


Holy shit, tu donnes des idées, ma [Chemise de Smoking] craftée en 2006 par un certain _Sàrhoumànne_, démoniste gnome, pourrait me rapporter gros. Je lance les enchères à 10ETH.  ::ninja::

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Et les droits de propriétés pouvaient être vendus à quelqu'un ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Sincères salutations du Mardi,
> 
> Le jeu de survie / Shadow Of The Colossus-like *Praey for the Gods* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur PC, XBox One et les PlayStations :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/prae...box-one-and-pc
> 
> https://youtu.be/4ft-1WZx9ns
> 
> 
> ...


Bien vu et vraiment habile comme enchainement...  :;): 


Deux réflexions, la première c'est que c'est vraiment pas fin d'avoir voulu nommer son jeu Prey for the Gods alors que ça n'a rien à voir avec Prey et que c'est un ersatz
 de Shadow of the Colossus comme tu l'as souligné, du coup Shadow of the Gods ça aura pu le faire (bon surement que le titre était déjà ☺Prey pris...).

La deuxième c'est que je doit encore avoir quelque part le jeu, que j'avais relancé puis abandonné. Bon c'est pas un très bon fps mais il y avait de bonnes idées, alors avec un patch de 3Go de mega textures, à voir.

----------


## runner

> J'ai quand même l'impression que ceux qui réagissent à ces news sont surtout ceux qui sont jaloux et qui ont les boules d'avoir raté le coche... Ou qui n'ont pas le courage/les moyens de se lancer dedans.
> 
> Car comme tu dis, on s'en fout de ce que font les gens avec leur tune.
> Ca n'a jamais posé souci quand Dédé claque 20 balles par jour en clope/alcool/pari foot au bistrot du coin. Et là, tout le monde s'offusque....


Quand il y aura une crise boursière après l'éclatement d'une bulle spéculative basé sur du virtuel et que tu perdras peut être ton boulot, ce que je ne te souhaite pas du tout, pas certain que tu réagisses de la même façon. Ce n'est pas parce que ça concerne les autres que ça ne risque pas de te toucher un jour et je pense que le phénomène qui devient mondial est à l'opposé de l'exemple de dédé qui va toucher que son petit cercle.

----------


## Maximelene

> Deux réflexions, la première c'est que c'est vraiment pas fin d'avoir voulu nommer son jeu Prey for the Gods alors que ça n'a rien à voir avec Prey et que c'est un ersatz de Shadow of the Colossus comme tu l'as souligné, du coup Shadow of the Gods ça aura pu le faire (bon surement que le titre était déjà ☺Prey pris...).


Cette réflexion n'est valable que si tu ne vois le nom de ton jeu comme un outil marketing visant à exprimer quel genre de jeu il est.

Et si tu te mets à imiter le nom d'autres jeux, tu vas te retrouver avec le même problème de procès pour imitation par des boîtes d'enculés qui estiment être propriétaires de noms communs.

----------


## Dieu-Sama

Remake de Splinter Cell




Dev' pas encore commencé à priori . . .

----------


## Getz

> Remake de Splinter Cell


Avec ou sans NFT du coup ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Oh oui !  :Bave:  Une nouvelle entrée dans le registre toujours plus long des remakes inutiles !!  :Bave:  Pourquoi créer des choses quand on peut recycler !!!  :Bave: 


(j'achète quand-même si ils vont au bout de la tendance et sortent une série HBO avec Michael Ironside)

----------


## Aza

Quand ils auront fini de remake tous les anciens succès, ils vont remake les remake ?

----------


## parpaingue

Y a pas déjà eu une version PS5 de Last of Us Remastered ? Sans même compter les Captain Obvious Skyrim et GTA5.

----------


## Zerger

Alors que je ne cracherais pas sur un remake de Vagrant Story avec, soyons fous, un raccourcis pour le switch d'armes  ::wub::

----------


## Tenebris

> Et vous reprendrez bien du NFT, mais dans Stalker 2 maintenant


Bordel, cette saloperie marketing qui va envahir tous les espaces. Entre ça et les habits de marques pour le metavers, les bras m'en tombent.

----------


## Silver

> Quand ils auront fini de remake tous les anciens succès, ils vont remake les remake ?


Techniquement, la GTA Definitive Edition, c'est un remaster du remaster qui avait été fait pour la PS2.  ::P: 

Matt McMuscles en a fait un "What Happened?", mais Youtube a décidé de mettre la limitation d'âge :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhtOzwKqeYQ

Sinon, le studio Vudeo Games est le premier studio de jeu vidéo États-unien à former un syndicat dans le pays :
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-north-america

Bon, c'est un studio indé qui a fait 1 jeu et qui en est sur son 2e. Pas sûr que ça fasse trop trembler Activision pour l'instant.  ::ninja::  

Par contre, la nouvelle est bien confirmée pour les NFT dans Stalker 2... J'espère sincèrement que le jeu en vaudra la chandèle.
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ness-as-an-nft

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, la nouvelle est bien confirmée pour les NFT dans Stalker 2... J'espère sincèrement que le jeu en vaudra la chandèle.
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ness-as-an-nft


Arf et un nouveau buzzword dans la dernière déclaration « "We are actively looking at all *web3* ways to enhance user experience for the players." ».
Pour rappel, le web3 est supposé être une évolution du web basé sur les blockchains et NFTs. Je ne vois pas le rapport entre vendre au plus offrant un scan photogrammétrique pour avoir sa tronche sur un NPC dans un jeu, les objets cosmétiques de Ghost Recon, et le web… Il doit surtout s'adresser aux actionnaires en fait.
Mais j'ai peut-être raté quelque chose dans cette histoire…

----------


## Haraban

Je me posais une question sur le coté "unique" des NFT.

Si un NFT "X" est émis sur la blockchain Ethereum, est-ce qu'il est possible de l'émettre également en doublon sur la blockchain Bitcoin ?

Ma question suppose que les diverses blockchain sont totalement isolées les unes des autres et constituent des univers indépendant qui, si c'est le cas, pourrait il me semble donner lieu à la création de token identiques... Je m'a gourru ou pas ?

----------


## pierrecastor

> Après metoo, faudrait un gametoo  
> Des casseroles comme ça, il doit y en avoir des milliers depuis que le jeu vidéo existe. C'est bien que ça sorte mais faut espérer surtout que ça change à terme.




 ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

> Du gameplay pour le RTS *Broken Arrow*, annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/broken-arrow-is-t...ain-1848216458


Miam. Tout ce qu'on aime dans les Wargame d'Eugen semble là. Du spam d'artillerie, du spam de tanks, du spam d'hélicos.  :tired:

----------


## Ananas

> Je me posais une question sur le coté "unique" des NFT.
> 
> Si un NFT "X" est émis sur la blockchain Ethereum, est-ce qu'il est possible de l'émettre également en doublon sur la blockchain Bitcoin ?
> 
> Ma question suppose que les diverses blockchain sont totalement isolées les unes des autres et constituent des univers indépendant qui, si c'est le cas, pourrait il me semble donner lieu à la création de token identiques... Je m'a gourru ou pas ?


Ouais, tu t'es gourru  :^_^: 

Un NFT est forçément lié à une blockchain. C'est un token qui suit le protocole défini par la blockchain en question. Tu changes de blockchain, tu changes de protocole. 

Maintenant, on peut imaginer avoir deux token différents sur deux blockchains différents qui donneraient l'accès à un même objet virtuel en théorie, mais l'un serait forçément un faux, ou alors ce n'est plus un NFT par définition. C'est un schéma d'arnaque intéressant, tiens (une arnaque dans l'arnaque), un peu comme un certificat d'authenticité contrefait. Le fraudeur te bricolerai un faux site web qui audite la blockchain X pour toutes les skins hélicopénis en vente, sauf pour celle que tu veux acheter qui est audité en ninja sur la blockchain Y a vil prix. Et l'acheteur naif a l'impression de faire une bonne affaire, se paye son skin sur la mauvaise blockchain et se retrouve comme un gland lorsqu'il essaie de faire valoir son droit dans son Fortnite préféré.

Et j'y pense, a-t-on déjà vu un NFT d'un NFT?
(vous l'avez lu ici en premier)

----------


## Megiddo

> Et j'y pense, a-t-on déjà vu un NFT d'un NFT?


On va finir par parler de CDO, de spreads de crédits et de CDS à ce train là...  ::P: 

Bref, quelle arnaque ces trucs. Et pour répondre à ta question, bien que potentiellement il va exister une source quasiment infinie de création d'items soi-disant "uniques" faisant l'objet de ces NFT, je ne vois pas ce qui ne pousserait pas, à terme, les tenants de ce système à permettre ou encourager, si je te comprends bien, des "NFT de NFT", histoire de presser un peu plus le citron pour en récolter plus de jus. Après tout, nous sommes déjà de plain pied dans le domaine du fiduciaire, des biens incorporels, je dirais même virtuels. Autrement dit on donne de la valeur et on confère un ersatz de droit de propriété sur du vent, ce qui est déjà bien à la mode dans notre monde moderne.  ::):

----------


## FB74



----------


## pierrecastor

> Ouais, tu t'es gourru 
> 
> Un NFT est forçément lié à une blockchain. C'est un token qui suit le protocole défini par la blockchain en question. Tu changes de blockchain, tu changes de protocole. 
> 
> Maintenant, on peut imaginer avoir deux token différents sur deux blockchains différents qui donneraient l'accès à un même objet virtuel en théorie, mais l'un serait forçément un faux, ou alors ce n'est plus un NFT par définition. C'est un schéma d'arnaque intéressant, tiens (une arnaque dans l'arnaque), un peu comme un certificat d'authenticité contrefait. Le fraudeur te bricolerai un faux site web qui audite la blockchain X pour toutes les skins hélicopénis en vente, sauf pour celle que tu veux acheter qui est audité en ninja sur la blockchain Y a vil prix. Et l'acheteur naif a l'impression de faire une bonne affaire, se paye son skin sur la mauvaise blockchain et se retrouve comme un gland lorsqu'il essaie de faire valoir son droit dans son Fortnite préféré.
> 
> Et j'y pense, a-t-on déjà vu un NFT d'un NFT?
> (vous l'avez lu ici en premier)


Alors pour un skin, oui, y'a "arnaque"
Mais pour une oeuvre lambda, pourquoi y aurais il un plus faux que l'autre ?
Si je crée un token sur un truc sur la chaine x et que tu crée un token sur la même oeuvre sur la chaine y. Lequel est le faux ? Et qui le déterminé ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Alors que je ne cracherais pas sur un remake de Vagrant Story avec, soyons fous, un raccourcis pour le switch d'armes


 :Bave:

----------


## Silver

*Solidaires Informatique Jeu Vidéo* rentre dans le lard d'Ubisoft, toujours à propos des NFT. Non mais restez, j'explique.
https://twitter.com/SolInfoJeuVideo/...65908851310596





Tout comme vous avez pu le ressentir lorsque vous vous êtes dit "Mais ils font chier à nous parler de NFT, je suis venu pour les nouvelles de jeu vidéo moi !", et bien sachez que *Solidaires Informatique Jeu Vidéo* est... solidaire avec vous !




> Vous aimiez les dividendes, les SICAVs, les subprimes, les produits dérivés, les crises financières, la spéculation, le fast trading, le blanchiment d'argent. C'est la promesse assurée et non-dite des NFT.
> *Nous sommes loin du plaisir vidéo-ludique.*


Voilà, au moins des gens qui réfléchissent avec leur cerveau.
Par contre, ils ont écrit "le blockchain" au lieu de "la blockchain". Et ils ont des choix assez douteux en terme de taille et type de police de caractères.  ::ninja:: 

PC Gamer parle plus en détails de l'ambiance en interne, parce que même les développeurs n'ont pas l'air d'apprécier :
https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisofts-nft...h-trade-union/




> The union said the NFT strategy has been "questioned and denounced internally" at Ubisoft Paris as well. Management is apparently still trying to sell the plan, but the union rejected the entire premise outright, saying its members understand the technology and don't need explanations because they're opposed to it as a matter of principle.
> 
> "We don't have concrete statistics, but in the internal Ubisoft forum, the announcement of NFTs was widely commented on, with something like a 5% ratio of positive comments. The rest were negative," Solidaires Informatique chapter rep Marc Rutschlé, who is also a senior designer on Ghost Recon Breakpoint, told PC Gamer in an email today.
> 
> "[Ubisoft CEO] Yves Guillemot made a video conference this morning to support the NFT project. I am not sure how many people attended the meeting ([Ubisoft Paris is] around 700+-plus people). Some friends checked and found four people who were happy. The rest were negative comments/questions. Devs are not happy."

----------


## 564.3

> Alors pour un skin, oui, y'a "arnaque"
> Mais pour une oeuvre lambda, pourquoi y aurais il un plus faux que l'autre ?
> Si je crée un token sur un truc sur la chaine x et que tu crée un token sur la même oeuvre sur la chaine y. Lequel est le faux ? Et qui le déterminé ?


En général c'est l'auteur qui publie l'info via un compte officiel. Mais ouais n'importe qui peut faire un "faux", qui sera vite grillé.
Ou l'auteur peut se planter et "vendre" 2x la même œuvre. Il passera pour un boulet, et le 2e token sera probablement considérée comme sans valeur.
De ce que je comprends on peut mettre n'importe quoi dans les NFT, peut-être même vendre des droits différents sur la même œuvre. Après ça se règle au tribunal, comme quand on écrit des contrats sur papier. Pas sur que le support change grand chose, disons que là on a des traces infalsifiables.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

Le jeu de descente de montagne à vélo *Lonely Mountains: Downhill* va recevoir du contenu gratuit, Riley's Return. Le jeu a aussi atteint les 2.5 millions de vente et une démo est disponible sur Steam et Switch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-gets-free-dlc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...ains_Downhill/




Le 4X spatial *Distant Worlds 2* sortira le 10 Mars 2022 sur PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...out-march-2022




*Warhammer 40,000: Battlesector* aura un DLC spécial Nécrons le 1er trimestre 2022 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...0-battlesector

Le RTS - schmup *Sky Fleet* sortira le 17 Décembre sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sky...ategie-shootem




Le twin-stick shooter *The Crackpet Show* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cra...r-gore-animaux




Voilà ce que Bohemia Interactive peut faire avec son nouveau *Enfusion Engine* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/bohem...fusion-engine/

----------


## pierrecastor

> En général c'est l'auteur qui publie l'info via un compte officiel. Mais ouais n'importe qui peut faire un "faux", qui sera vite grillé.
> Ou l'auteur peut se planter et "vendre" 2x la même œuvre. Il passera pour un boulet, et le 2e token sera probablement considérée comme sans valeur.
> De ce que je comprends on peut mettre n'importe quoi dans les NFT, peut-être même vendre des droits différents sur la même œuvre. Après ça se règle au tribunal, comme quand on écrit des contrats sur papier. Pas sur que le support change grand chose, disons que là on a des traces infalsifiables.


C'est bien la question du droit qui m'intrigue. Parce qu'a ma connaissance, pour l'instant, le NFT n'a pas de reconnaissance légal. Tant que personne n'aura pas statué dessus, on ne vend pas vraiment un droit, juste un jeton qui correspond à une œuvre. Par exemple, qu'est ce qui pourrait m’empêcher de vendre un NFT d'une photo que j'aurais prise de la Joconde ?

----------


## KOUB

Finalement point de nouveau jeu, mais le remake du premier *Splinter Cell* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ubiso...owdrop-engine/




Le dating-sim / jeu de rythme / jeu d'aventures *Afterlove EP* a été annoncé pour PlayStation, Switch et PC pour l'été 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/dati...-switch-and-pc




Le RPG au tour par tour *Sea of Stars* sortira dans à peu près un an sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/sea-...s-holiday-2022




Le point'n click *Loco Motive* a été annoncé sur Switch et PC pour l'été 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/poin...-for-switch-pc




Le beat'em all *River City Girls 2* sortira à l'été 2022 sur toutes sur les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/rive...in-summer-2022

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de skate - plateformes *OlliOlli World* sortira le 8 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/olli...ebruary-8-2022




Le jeu d'aventures narratif *Gerda: A Flame In Winter* a été annoncé pour un jour de 2022, sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/narr...-for-switch-pc




*Myth Of Empires* a été accusé par Studio Wildcard d'avoir utilisé du code-source d'*Ark : Survival Evolved* comme des malpropres. Le jeu s'est fait promptement retiré de Steam suite aux accusations. Angela Game, le studio derrière Myth Of Empires attaque en justice pour revenir sur Steam, clamant qu'il n'y a pas de preuve :

https://www.thegamer.com/myth-of-emp...-code-lawsuit/

Les serveurs d'*Amazon* sont de nouveau en rade, et c'est à nouveau le bordel :

https://www.thegamer.com/xbox-live-p...rvices-outage/





*Horizon Forbidden West* montre des screenshots de sa version PS4 ... histoire de ne pas faire une Cyberpunk :

https://www.thegamer.com/guerrilla-h...4-screenshots/





La prochaine mise à jour de *Back 4 Blood*, qui rajoute en particulier une campagne offline, sera déployée le 16 Décembre :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6498997/

Le nouvel anti-triche des Kalof, *Ricochet*, est maintenant déployé partout dans le monde :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...able-globally/

Une demo jouable du remale de *System Shock* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/system-shock-remake-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/482400/System_Shock/

Ha bah voilà, même avec toutes les conneries de Bobby, c'est pas Activision-Blizzard qui a le titre du premier syndicat nord-américain d'un studio de développement, c'est le studio indé *Vodeo Games* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-north-america

Embracer s'est payé *Asmodée* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...odee-for-275bn

L'événement du Solstice de l'Hiver pour *Hunt: Showdown* a commencé aujourd'hui :

https://gamerant.com/hunt-showdowns-...tart-time-day/





La sortie des cartes *RTX 3070 Ti 16 GB et 3080 12 GB* de Nvidia est reportée. En même temps, on en aurait pas eu :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-postpone...nd-3080-12-gb/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un brevet de Nintendo quand même), il se pourrait bien que Link contrôle le temps dans ses prochaines aventures de la suite de *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* :

https://gamerant.com/breath-of-the-w...-time-feature/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (pas les mêmes), il se pourrait que *Persona 3 et 4* soient bientôt porté sur plus de consoles, y compris la Switch (coucou titus !) :

https://gamerant.com/persona-3-4-console-ports-switch/

On a appris dans la série de documentaires sur la *XBox* que Microsoft avait refusé l'exclusivité de GTA 3 :

https://www.actugaming.net/microsoft...-gta-3-463033/

Une bande-annonce pour le RPG à l'ancienne *SKALD: Against the Black Priory*, qui doit bientôt sortir en accès anticipé :

https://noisypixel.net/skald-against...d-by-raw-fury/




Bon. Metaverse et NFT pour *S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2*. Le premier NFT sera mis aux enchères en Janvier 2022 et correspondra en fait à la modélisation du visage du propriétaire original du machin sur un NPC. Où à peu près. Avec des pingouins morts sur la conscience de celui qui achètera le bidule :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...as-in-game-npc

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Pokémon Legends: Arceus*

https://noisypixel.net/new-pokemon-l...d-pearl-clans/




Un nouveau JRPG de la série des *SaGa* est en développement :

https://noisypixel.net/new-saga-entr...-details-2022/

Un éditeur de mod est maintenant disponible pour *Mordhau*. Il est sur l'Epic Game Store mais permet de mettre du contenu sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/mordhau-soffre-un-editeur-de-mod/

Les premiers niveaux du 2ème chapitre du rétro-FPS *Viscerafest* sont maintenant disponibles :

https://nofrag.com/viscerafest-debute-son-chapitre-2/




Roadmap 2022 pour *Green Hell* :

https://nofrag.com/green-hell-devoil...ute-pour-2022/

----------


## Ruvon

La démo du *remake de System Shock*, c'est la même qui est dispo depuis mai 2020 et qui a eu sa dernière MAJ en mars 2021 ? Ou c'est une autre ?

https://steamdb.info/app/487390/

Sinon, nouvelle newsletter de Simon Carless, cette fois sur des documents Epic sur ses projets de domination du monde :

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...pics-plans-for

Avec ce genre de graph, où on voit le résultat financier des jeux par rapport au MG (minimum guarantee, la thune filée par Epic pour l'exclu sur l'EGS). Et où on voit donc qu'un seul jeu par "Tier" a rapporté plus que ce MG (vu la date de sortie et le nombre de millions, gros soupçons sur Borderlands 3 pour le Tier 1).

----------


## KOUB

Les serveurs d'*Project Argo*, le free-to-play en 5vs5 d'Arma III, ont été fermés :

https://nofrag.com/project-argo-le-f...me-ses-portes/

*PUBG: BG* rajoute le mode de jeu Winter Race, qui transforme le battle-royale en jeu de course à la Wreckfest :

https://nofrag.com/mauvais-au-tir-fa...urse-sur-pubg/

1000.000.000.000 de vues pour *Minecraft* sur Youtube, mondialement. Ici avec des statistiques :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385082.html

La présentation in-game de *Senua's Saga Hellblade 2* était en temps réel selon Ninja Theory, arrêtez de dire des méchancetés :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ps-reel-394766

*Sony Interactive Entertainment* a fait bien des efforts pour améliorer sa réputation désastreuse auprès des développeurs indépendants depuis 6 mois, quand ils s'étaient vocalement plaints :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845505.html
https://www.ign.com/articles/sony-re...indie-partners

*Fuga : Melodies of Steel* est un RPG sorti en Juillet et développé par Famitsu, le célèbre magazine de jeu vidéo japonais. Il a coûté 2.5 millions d'euros sur 3 ans de développement et n'est pas encore bénéficiaire :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050845523.html

*Supercell* (Clash of Clans, Hay Day), veut sortir des vrais jeux sur consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050845531.html

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Endling Extinction is Forever* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050845557.html




*Dell* a présenté son concept Luna, un PC portable à base de composants évolutifs ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dells-concep...irable-laptop/

Nouvelle mise à jour pour *Dota 2*, avec le retour du mode 4vs4 et la gestion des manettes et d'autres trucs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dota-2-gets-...for-christmas/




Le sims-like *Paralives*, qui sortira bien un de ces jours, présente la création de personnages :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-sims-com...acter-creator/




Le jeu de plateformes *Kukoos - Lost Pets* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.ign.com/videos/kukoos-lo...launch-trailer




De nouvelles infos sur le RTS - 4X *Dune: Spice Wars*, qui doit sortir en 2022 :

https://www.ign.com/articles/dune-spice-wars-interview

Le RPG / jeu de stratégie *Great Houses of Calderia* a été annoncé pour une sortie an accès anticipé sur Steam en 2022 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/great-hou...cement-trailer




Bon. Une *Funko-Pop* ... NFT ... de Dob Ross ... C'est quoi qu'il faut commencer à cramer pour toute recommencer ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/funko-pop-nf...tle-bit-worse/





6 nouvelles victimes portent plainte contre *Tesla* pour sa gestion désastreuse du harcélement sexuel :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...musk-led-firm/

*Google* a envoyé un memo à ses employés. ils vont commencer a virer les employés non-vaccinés :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ted-employees/

En très court : *Adidas Originals*, NFT, Metaverse. Je sais pas exactement, et je veux pas savoir :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/15/a...box-metaverse/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Nouvelle bande annonce pour la deuxième bête ouverte de *King of Fighters XV* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/the-...-moves-trailer




Le RPG *moon: Remix RPG Adventure* sortira sur PC et PS4 le 16 Décembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/moon...es-december-16

Des *Pokémons*, oui, mais générés par une IA :

https://www.destructoid.com/ai-gener...ly-compelling/





La *Games Done Quick féminine*, nommée cette fois Frost Fatales, aura lieu du 27 Février au 5 Mars :

https://www.destructoid.com/all-wome...dule-released/





*Diablo II: Resurrected* va bientôt recevoir un patch qui entre autres, rééquilibrera les classes :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/diablo-ii...balance-patch/

https://news.blizzard.com/en-us/diab...ts-coming-soon

Le syndicat Solidaires Informatique Jeu Vidéo pense, sans surprise, que les NFT, c'est du caca, surtout dans les jeux vidéos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisofts-nft...h-trade-union/





*Babble Royale* est un battle royale ... de Scrabble ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/someone-mixe...-god-it-works/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre multijoueur *GigaBash: Kongkrete*, qui sortira début 2022 sur PC et les PlayStations :

https://www.ign.com/videos/gigabash-...reveal-trailer




La chute des acheteurs de *NFT* va être violente :





Heu ... et on se plaint de l'absence de sélection des jeux sur Steam tiens :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Heu ... et on se plaint de l'absence de sélection des jeux sur Steam tiens :


J'avoue que je n'ai rien pigé. C'est quoi le souci ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Erkin_

> J'avoue que je n'ai rien pigé. C'est quoi le souci ?


Des apps à la con avec le nom et les screenshots de son jeu. C'est sans doute bien proche de l'arnaque, ils doivent avoir automatisé le truc à partir de steam pour récupérer les assets et balancer des apps de ce genre dès qu'un jeu à une certaine position dans les wishlists des joueurs.

----------


## Zerger

Depuis le temps que ça existe sur mobile cette merde...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Des apps à la con avec le nom et les screenshots de son jeu. C'est sans doute bien proche de l'arnaque, ils doivent avoir automatisé le truc à partir de steam pour récupérer les assets et balancer des apps de ce genre dès qu'un jeu à une certaine position dans les wishlists des joueurs.


Ok merci. Y'en a qui doute de rien...

----------


## 564.3

> C'est bien la question du droit qui m'intrigue. Parce qu'a ma connaissance, pour l'instant, le NFT n'a pas de reconnaissance légal. Tant que personne n'aura pas statué dessus, on ne vend pas vraiment un droit, juste un jeton qui correspond à une œuvre. Par exemple, qu'est ce qui pourrait m’empêcher de vendre un NFT d'une photo que j'aurais prise de la Joconde ?


Faut voir le NFT comme un support. Que la transaction soit écrite sur papier ou autre ne change probablement pas grand chose au niveau droit.
Si quelqu'un donne des droits qu'il n'a pas, c'est à l'organisme qui gère la transaction ou au pire à l'acheteur de vérifier.

Comme les jeux arnaque sur Steam, MS Store et autre  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

> *Fuga : Melodies of Steel* est un RPG sorti en Juillet et développé par Famitsu, le célèbre magazine de jeu vidéo japonais. Il a coûté 2.5 millions d'euros sur 3 ans de développement et n'est pas encore bénéficiaire :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050845523.html


C'est développé par Cyberconnect2, Famitsu a juste fait le relais de ces mauvais résultats.

----------


## FB74

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## FB74



----------


## banditbandit

> Cette réflexion n'est valable que si tu ne vois le nom de ton jeu comme un outil marketing visant à exprimer quel genre de jeu il est.
> 
> Et si tu te mets à imiter le nom d'autres jeux, tu vas te retrouver avec le même problème de procès pour imitation par des boîtes d'enculés qui estiment être propriétaires de noms communs.


Oui c'était juste pour marquer l'ironie de se faire "recadrer" par Bethesda pour proximité de nom, alors que le jeu proposé copie un tout autre genre.

----------


## Ruvon

*Songs of Conquest* : Early Access confirmé pour Q2 2022.



https://store.steampowered.com/news/...54080116091297



Mode TPS sorti pour *Medieval Dynasty*.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...87089125585348






Update de Noyel pour *Let's Build a Zoo* avec des nouveaux zanimos mais pas que.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...85946929993189



Spoiler Alert! 


Sandbox mode
A brand new way to play! Access a second zoo by unlocking a different island on the world map screen. Try out some new layouts and build some fancy buildings, your zoo is your oyster!

Two new buildings in sandbox mode

To go with Sandbox Zoos, there are two buildings to provide you with infinite money and immortal animals!

New wintery animals!
Goat, Turkey, Sheep and Mink can all be traded in the new Greenland Zoo - head there to grab yourself some new wintery friends! These animals all have genomes to collect and can be sent to the CRISPR building!

Population management
The team have added a staff member and building to the research tree to help manage your populations better! This, we hope, will be especially useful to those of you with big zoos!

Nutritionist Staff
Also new to the research tree is the Nutritionist, who will automatically order your animals' food supplies for you! Another win for very big zoos!

New factories for you naughty evil players
These are all to do with our new animals! We have the fur factory, turkey factory, wool battery and goat battery.

New farms for good players too!
To support farmers grabbing our new animals, we've got a wool farm and goat dairy

New Shops
Looking at our new animals and wintery theme, we've got the turkey stand, cocoa cafe and bakery, winter wear shop and goat cheese deli.

Christmas tree pack
(it wouldn't be Christmas without them!)

A New Advanced Settings Screen
This will allow you to fiddle with some of our more experimental settings for an easier playing experience! It includes: disabling flashing effects, blocking character emotes, unlocking the framerate. It also has some experimental features: disable layer sorting and tile list optimization.

----------


## Azerty

> *Songs of Conquest* : Early Access confirmé pour Q2 2022.


Ah.

Confirmé initialement en Q1.
Maintenant Q2, en early access.  ::|:  :Emo:  :Fuck:

----------


## Baalim

Comme indiqué plus haut, Embracer s'est offert Asmodée.... Oui mais Pour la modeste somme de 3 milliards de dollars  :Sweat:

----------


## squizoi

> Comme indiqué plus haut, Embracer s'est offert Asmodée.... Oui mais Pour la modeste somme de 3 milliards de dollars


Ils ont payés avec des NFT  ::blink::   :^_^:

----------


## runner

> Comme indiqué plus haut, Embracer s'est offert Asmodée.... Oui mais Pour la modeste somme de 3 milliards de dollars


Embracer commence à devenir assez tentaculaire en matière de sociétés acquises. S'ils font des jeux de sociétés sur toutes les ips de jeux vidéo acquise, ils vont pouvoir inonder le marché pendant 20 ans.

----------


## MeL

> Comme indiqué plus haut, Embracer s'est offert Asmodée.... Oui mais Pour la modeste somme de 3 milliards de dollars


C'est fou cette boulimie !!
Je suis sans doute dans l'erreur mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils achètent plus de studios qu'ils ne sortent de jeux...

----------


## pierrecastor

> Faut voir le NFT comme un support. Que la transaction soit écrite sur papier ou autre ne change probablement pas grand chose au niveau droit.
> Si quelqu'un donne des droits qu'il n'a pas, c'est à l'organisme qui gère la transaction ou au pire à l'acheteur de vérifier.
> 
> Comme les jeux arnaque sur Steam, MS Store et autre


Justement, ma question serait sur quel droit donne un NFT ? Y'a déjà une législation ou une jurisprudence sur le sujet ? Parce que pour moi, un NFT, c'est juste avoir un jeton qui dit que t'a un jeton sur une suite de bits, je n'avais pas compris que ça donnait des droits particulier. Mais je n'ai pas un haut degré d'expertise CPC sur le sujet.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est fou cette boulimie !!
> Je suis sans doute dans l'erreur mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils achètent plus de studios qu'ils ne sortent de jeux...


Candy Crush avait déjà été racheté pour 3 milliards il y a quelque années, et pour le coup, c'était juste un jeu

----------


## MeL

Je ne sais pas si on peut comparer car CR continuait d'être vendu, un peu comme Minecraft. Là j'ai l'impression, peut-être à tort, que Embracer ne vend pas grand chose. Si quelqu'un a l'info des licences qu'ils utilisent et donc des jeux qu'ils vendent je suis preneur. Je n'ai que The Darkness 3 en tête.
Edit : Darksider 3

----------


## 564.3

> Justement, ma question serait sur quel droit donne un NFT ? Y'a déjà une législation ou une jurisprudence sur le sujet ? Parce que pour moi, un NFT, c'est juste avoir un jeton qui dit que t'a un jeton sur une suite de bits, je n'avais pas compris que ça donnait des droits particulier. Mais je n'ai pas un haut degré d'expertise CPC sur le sujet.


C'est ce qui est associé au jeton qui détermine les droits. De ce que j'ai compris on peut y enregistrer des données dans une certaine limite, mais typiquement c'est des liens vers des plateformes spécialisées en hébergement associé aux NFT, avec la tripotée d'infos légales et conditions qui vont bien (genre des galeries d'art, Quartz pour Ubisoft, etc). On peut faire un peu n'importe quoi en théorie, comme avec un papier/crayon, et ça fini en bataille juridique s'il y a une embrouille. On verra ce que ça donne quand il y aura des recours sur je ne sais quoi, mais l'impact sera probablement limité.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

Le jeu de plateau / RPG en VR *Demeo* montre sa roadmap pour 2022 ... Dont une version non-VR pour le 7 Avril :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/16/v...on-vr-version/



Ubisoft donnera des nouvelles sur ses nouveaux NFT les résultats de sa nouvelle politique de lutte contre le harcélement, du remaster de Prince Of Persia, du développement du nouveau *Settlers*, annoncé en 2018 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ews-in-january




*Trash Sailors* est un jeu de survie en coop dans la mer sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et dont les versions consoles sortiront en 2022 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tra...fortune-arrive




Le puzzle-platformer *Aspire: Ina's Tale* sort demain sur PC, Switch et XBox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/asp...met-plein-yeux




Certes, *Final Fantasy 7 Remake Intergrade* n'a pas Denuvo sur PC. Mais pour 80 euros, les options graphiques sont plutôt limitées :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/final...hics-settings/

L'action-plateformer *Nine Sols* a été annoncé pur un jour prochain, probablement sur  une ou plusieurs plateformes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/red-...rmer-nine-sols



Spoiler Alert! 






Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands*, qui sort sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch le 25 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/tiny...mechanics-more




Le RPG *Cris Tales* a reçu aujourd'hui du nouveau contenu gratuit (un personnage, un donjon, une fin et des machins) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/cris...ew-ending-more

----------


## Raoulospoko

Citation Envoyé par KOUB Voir le message
Fuga : Melodies of Steel est un RPG sorti en Juillet et développé par Famitsu, le célèbre magazine de jeu vidéo japonais. Il a coûté 2.5 millions d'euros sur 3 ans de développement et n'est pas encore bénéficiaire :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050845523.html
C'est développé par Cyberconnect2, Famitsu a juste fait le relais de ces mauvais résultats. 

POurtant c'est un super jeu, dommage pour eu..

----------


## KOUB

Un nouveau *Puzzle Bobble* est en développement :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/new-...in-development




L'action-RPG *Neptunia x Senran Kagura: Ninja Wars* sortira au Printemps 2022 sur Switch et PC en occident :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/nept...ide-pc-version

Le tactical-RPG *Mary Skelter 2* a annoncé une version PC sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/mary...2-coming-to-pc




Voici les configurations minimale et requise pour *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/dy.../1100-6499065/



Spoiler Alert! 






De fieffés dataminers ont fouillé la version de test de *Elden Ring*. Il y a donc des spoilers sur l'histoire partout sur internet (Article sans spoil) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...test-datamine/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février sur PlayStation :

https://www.gamesradar.com/horizon-f...-new-machines/




Le MMO Pokemon de contrebande *TemTem* a reçu une grosse mise à jour avec un nouveau terrain à explorer, de nouvelles bestioles et de nouvelles techniques :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-l...ures-to-catch/




45 millions de téléchargement pour *PUBG: NEW STATE*, le PUBG du futur sur téléphones portables :

https://www.prnewswire.com/ae/news-r...301446656.html

Des jeux *Commodore 64* vont être porté sur Switch ... :

https://gamerant.com/commodore-64-games-switch/





*CD Project* a donné du pognon à ses investisseurs qui le poursuivaient pour ne pas avoir donné des informations sur l'état de Cyberpunk 2077 avant sa sortie :

https://gamerant.com/cd-projekt-red-...it-settlement/

Bande-annonce pour Dragonbone Vale, la prochaine extension du MMO *Neverwinter* :

https://www.actugaming.net/neverwint...e-vale-463253/

----------


## KOUB

500.000 joueurs pour le free-to-play de combats de dragons *Century: Age of Ashes* durant sa première semaine. Et un événement qui commence aujourd'hui pour fêter ça :

https://noisypixel.net/century-age-o...event-details/




Il semble bien que Riot réussisse bien à faire diminuer le nombre de joueurs AFK dans *Valorant* (ceux qui utilisent quelque chose pour ne pas se faire déconnecter sans jouer, et ramasser des points ou XP sans forcer) :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/valorant-afk-numbers-down/



Spoiler Alert! 






C'est complet monsieur, y a plus de place, on accepte plus les nouveaux membres : *Final Fantasy XIV* est temporairement retiré de la vente en raison de la congestion des serveurs (et de la difficulté d'en déployer de nouveaux) :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/square-en...eue-endwalker/

Présentation du FPS tactique *Ready or Not*, toujours en accès anticipé, avec le hub et les missions disponibles :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/square-en...eue-endwalker/




Le fast-FPS *Deadlink* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/deadlink-un-fast-...uce-cyberpunk/




C'est le début des soldes *Epic*, avec un panier d'achats, avec le coupon magique et avec un jeu offert par jour jusqu'au 31 Décembre, le premier étant le simulateur de transpalette Shenmue III. Par contre, les serveurs ont eu des problèmes pendant la journée, même si ça semble aller mieux maintenant :

https://gamewave.fr/shenmue-3/epic-g...-d-annee-2021/
https://www.polygon.com/22839835/epi...ay-sale-coupon





Et ben non, c'est pas pour la suite de *Final Fantasy VII Remake* ou un DLC :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...e-video-394892





Gayle d'Hondt, responsable du service des ressources humaines de *Bungie* a démissionné après les révélations d'IGN à propos du climat toxique de la société. Elle a aussi dit avoir été la cible du harcélement sexuel d'un exécutif :

https://www.pcgamer.com/following-re...hr-steps-down/
https://kotaku.com/bungies-hr-head-s...for-1848224936

Après beaucoup de caca déversé, finalement pas de NFT dans *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2* :





Bande-annonce pour *Finger Gun*, un FPS en VR qui doit sortir en 2022 sur Oculus Quest :

https://www.ign.com/videos/finger-gu...teaser-trailer




Du gameplay pour The Queen and the Sea, le prochain DLC de *Dead Cells*, qui sortira le 6 Janvier :

https://www.ign.com/videos/dead-cell...meplay-trailer

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action *The Gunk* est sorti sur XBox et PC :

https://www.ign.com/videos/the-gunk-launch-trailer




Sonic Frontiers a été annoncé aux Game Awards. Hors, une rumeur en parlant en 2019 parlait aussi de *Super Mario Odyssey 2* ... Et donc, ça spécule sec :

https://www.journaldugeek.com/2021/1...nic-frontiers/

Mais devinez donc qui se lance dans les NFT ? Non, vous ne devinerez jamais : *Melania Trump*. S'il fallait un signe pour que tout le monde comprenne que les NFT, c'est de l'arnaque, c'est celui-là. En plus de Peter Molyneux évidemment. Manque Chris Roberts encore vous me direz ... :

https://www.msn.com/fr-ca/divertisse...NpF?li=AAanjZr

*Wildlife Studios*, qui fait surtout dans le jeu mobile, aurait une culture d'entreprise "basée sur le harcélement moral" selon une enquête interne :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ral-harassment

*Apple* a déterminé la date du retour au bureau de ses employés : "on n'en a pas la moindre idée" :

https://gizmodo.com/apples-return-to...dea-1848228064

*Reddit* va entrer en bourse et s'évalue lui-même à 10 milliards de dollars :

https://www.thegamer.com/reddit-public-net-worth/

----------


## comodorecass

> C'est fou cette boulimie !!
> Je suis sans doute dans l'erreur mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils achètent plus de studios qu'ils ne sortent de jeux...


Embracer c'est une holding qui achète et place sous son pavillon des éditeurs existants. Gearbox, Coffee Stain, Koch Média, Saber etc... ils ont donc indirectement sorti un paquet de jeu, à leur manière.

----------


## KOUB

*Expeditions: Rome*, qui sortira le 20 Janvier, aura droit à une démo jouable de 4 heures demain sur Steam, jusqu'au 20 Décembre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/exp...-demo-tomorrow

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...editions_Rome/

----------


## kilimouli

Il y a vraiment des gens qui demandaient à jouer aux jeu C64 sur Switch ?
 ::blink::

----------


## yodaxy

> Il y a vraiment des gens qui demandaient à jouer aux jeu C64 sur Switch ?


Je me suis posé la même question quand j'ai vu le tweet  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais devinez donc qui se lance dans les NFT ? Non, vous ne devinerez jamais : *Melania Trump*. S'il fallait un signe pour que tout le monde comprenne que les NFT, c'est de l'arnaque, c'est celui-là. En plus de Peter Molyneux évidemment. Manque Chris Roberts encore vous me direz ... :
> 
> https://www.msn.com/fr-ca/divertisse...NpF?li=AAanjZr


Elle n'est pas la première hélas, par exemple ça fait déjà quelque temps que Paris Hilton vante les vertus de ses NFT.

----------


## Wedgge

> Elle n'est pas la première hélas, par exemple ça fait déjà quelque temps que Paris Hilton vante les vertus de ses MST.


Fixed.

----------


## Spawn

> Son premier jeton est intitulé «Melania’s Vision». Le NFT est une « aquarelle » de Marc-Antoine Coulon qui comprend un enregistrement audio de Melania Trump. L’art numérique de l’ancienne première dame coûtera environ 150 dollars (US) et peut être acheté dès aujourd’hui (16) et jusqu’au 31 décembre.


Donc si je comprends bien, nan parce-que cette histoire de NFT, j'ai du mal à comprendre mais c'est sûrement parce-que je suis idiot. Là, y'a un peintre qui a fait une aquarelle numérique de M.Trump (bon, déjà je vois pas l'intérêt d'une aquarelle numérique mais passons), et M.Trump y ajoute un message audio dit NFT parce-que ce système certifie que c'est unique car inscrit dans une BDD qu'on appelle blockchain (à la manière des crypto-monnaie) ? Et la fille vend son message audio de 5s, 185 balles, parce-que pourquoi pas ?

----------


## runner

> Donc si je comprends bien, nan parce-que cette histoire de NFT, j'ai du mal à comprendre mais c'est sûrement parce-que je suis idiot. Là, y'a un peintre qui a fait une aquarelle numérique de M.Trump (bon, déjà je vois pas l'intérêt d'une aquarelle numérique mais passons), et M.Trump y ajoute un message audio dit NFT parce-que ce système certifie que c'est unique car inscrit dans une BDD qu'on appelle blockchain (à la manière des crypto-monnaie) ? Et la fille vend son message audio de 5s, 185 balles, parce-que pourquoi pas ?


Si je fais une photo de mon caca et que je le certifie, je peux vendre la photo en nft? J'ai bien compris?
Je vais être riche. ::ninja:: 
On pourra traquer tous ceux qui aiment se faire arnaquer dans le monde. L'arnaquophilie. ::trollface::

----------


## Spawn

Oui mais t'es pas connu toi, tout le monde s'en fout de ton caca  ::ninja::

----------


## Munshine

> Oui mais t'es pas connu toi, tout le monde s'en fout de ton caca


S'il se crée une chaine gay hot tube sur Twitch, il pourrait y arriver à être connu s'il a des arguments.
Il y a bien une streameuse avec de sérieux arguments qui vend ses pets en bocaux à prix d'or.

....
Monde de merde. ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui mais non les gens sont libres de dépenser leur argent comme ils le souhaitent hein  :Indeed:

----------


## jilbi

> *Expeditions: Rome*, qui sortira le 20 Janvier, aura droit à une démo jouable de 4 heures demain sur Steam, jusqu'au 20 Décembre :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/exp...-demo-tomorrow
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...editions_Rome/
> 
> https://youtu.be/Pi762nzbbYI


hooooo, merci pour l'info !

----------


## pierrecastor

Étape 1 : Remplir des bocaux de ses proutes.
Étape 2 : ??????????????????
Étape 3 : Pognon !!!!!


Mon plan est infaillible.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

*Five Nights At Freddy's: Security Breach* est sorti hier :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fiv...ach-is-out-now

Le god-game *Noble Fates* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nob...rs-populations




The Chronicles Of Myrtana: Archolos est un mod-standalone pour *Gothic 2*, disponible en téléchargement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-c...-for-download/

https://www.gog.com/pl/game/the_chro...7017b44d428d8d




Des détails ont fuités concernant le *Star Wars Eclipse* de Quantic Dream. On parle d'action-aventure traditionnel inspiré par The Last OF Us, en monde ouvert, et avec du multijoueur. Et d'autres trucs (pas de rumeur de prostituée robot pour le moment) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/first...rtedly-leaked/

Un mod pour *Final Fantasy 7 Remake Intergrade*, pour désactiver la résolution dynamique :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...ution-scaling/

https://www.nexusmods.com/finalfanta...ab=description

Le Metroidvania *Overlord: Escape from Nazarick* a été annoncé sur Switch et PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/metr...-for-switch-pc




Sega vient d'annoncer la mini borne d'arcade *Astro City Mini V*, qui contiendra 22 schmups :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/astr...ni-v-announced




5 jeux Megadrive sont arrivés sur l’abondamment *Switch Online amélioré* (Altered Beast, Dynamite Headdy, Sword of Vermillion (Sega, 1989), Thunder Force II et ToeJam & Earl) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-toejam-earl/

Les missions de *Far Cry 6* avec Danny Trejo sont disponibles dans un DLC gratuit sorti aujourd'hui ... Un mois après avoir été implantées par erreur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...eleased-early/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Ernie Hudson quand même), un nouveau jeu *Ghosbusters* est au début de son développement, avec aussi l'implication de Dan Akroyd :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-hudson-says/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de bagarre *DNF DUEL* a sorti deux bande-annonces, une concernant les HP et une autre les MP :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/dnf-...out-hp-trailer

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/dnf-...out-mp-trailer







Selon Digital Foundry, le port PC de *Final Fantasy 7 Remake Intergrade* est particulièrement moisi. Surtout à 80 euros :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...t-aaa-release/





Sony a renouvelé la marque *The Order 1886* :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-the-or...emark-renewal/

*GTA V* trouve sa vraie fin finale dans la dernière mise à jour de GTA Online, nommée The Contract, où l'on apprend à mots couverts ce qu'est devenu Michael de Santa :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-5-can...ntract-update/

Un exploit sur *Apex Legends* permet de se cacher de façon invisible dans l'eau :

https://www.gamesradar.com/apex-lege...de-underwater/

Liste des jeux vidéos qui nous ont quitté cette année :

https://kotaku.com/12-games-killed-i...0336/slides/11

Selon une offre d'emploi, *Supermassive Games* (Until Dawn, The Dark Pictures Anthology) développe un jeu multijoueur mystère :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/su...e-multijoueur/
https://gamerant.com/supermassive-ga...-rpg-elements/

Quelques détails sur *Slitterhead*, orienté action à la troisième personne, par des gens qui ont fait Silent Hill :

https://gamerant.com/slitterhead-det...-setting-more/

Où ça parle de *The House of the Dead: Remake* sur Switch. Si je vous en parle, c'est que ça m'a donné envie de regarder une nouvelle fois la série Crossed de Karim Debache. Alors je partage l'envie, tant qu'à faire :

https://gamerant.com/house-of-the-de...otential-good/

Nouvelle bande-annonce de gameplay pour *Rainbow Billy: the Curse of the Leviathan*, disponible sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/rainbow-billy...meplay-system/




*THEA500 Mini*, c'est à dire l'Amiga 500 Mini, sera commercialisé le 22 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050845629.html

Tous les jeux de *Valve* ont droit à des mises à jours en vue de la sortie prochaine du Steam Deck :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-is-upd...he-steam-deck/

*Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance*, pas le remake pas bien, le remaster, est sorti sur Steam et GOG. À 30 euros :

https://www.pcgamer.com/baldurs-gate...finally-on-pc/




Tencent s'est payé *Turtle Rock Studios* (Back 4 Blood, Left 4 Dead) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tencent-buys...-rock-studios/

Long War of the Chosen est un mod qui change plein de trucs *XCOM 2*, comme The Long War pour XCOM :

https://www.pcgamer.com/xcom-2-war-o...-war-overhaul/

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2534737016

----------


## KOUB

*Sphere: Flying Cities* est un city-builder de l'espaaaaaace en accès anticipé sur Steam, qui vient de recevoir une mise à jour nommée Industry and Pollution :

https://www.ign.com/videos/sphere-fl...update-trailer




le boycott de *Star Wars Eclipse* de Quantic Dream (#BlackoutStarWarsEclipse), est en tendance sur Twitter. Pour ce que ça vaut :

https://www.ign.com/articles/black-o...-quantic-dream

Du gameplay pour les nunchakus du battle-royale de ninjas *Naraka: Bladepoint* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/naraka-bl...meplay-trailer




Première plainte pour harcélement sexuel dans le *Metaverse de Meta* :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...exuel-20211217

Factornews a 20 ans :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...21h-48173.html

Le service de cloud-computing *Shadow* (Mais si, vous connaissez), a un plan en 3 ans pour faire évoluer son infrastructure vieillissante. La pénurie n'aide pas :

https://www.frandroid.com/produits-a...loques-en-2016

Le groupe de K-pop *BTS* a fait un mini-concert sur Fortnite *Minecraft* :

https://kotaku.com/bts-just-performe...-mi-1848232546

Une famille s'est fait un gros tas de pognon grâce au *GameStonk*. Ils ont offerts 15.000 dollars de jeux vidéos à un hôpital pour enfants :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-games-...rens-hospital/

*Yves Guillemot* a essayé de convaincre les employés d'Ubisoft lors d'une vision-conférence, que les NFT s'étaient bien l'avenir, en rajoutant les mots Metaverse et Web 3.0 au gloubi-boulga. Ça a pas marché :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-boss-tell...beg-1848236987

Des pendentifs *Anti 5G* importés aux Pays Bas se sont révélés (légèrement) radioactifs :

https://arstechnica.com/science/2021...e-radioactive/

*Kickstarter* persiste dans la blockchain :

https://kotaku.com/kickstarter-annou...n-a-1848231993

*Eric Clapton* a gagné son procès contre une femme de 55 ans qui vendait un enregistrement pirate sur ebay pour 11$ :

https://gizmodo.com/eric-clapton-win...oot-1848232270

La *Netcasting Services Association*, un groupe d'industriel chinois, a sorti une liste de 100 sujets à ne pas aborder sur les sites de vidéos courtes type TikTok :

https://gizmodo.com/china-has-an-upd...for-1848234139

----------


## KOUB

Rapidement,

*Star Fox: Event Horizon* est un mod stand-alone utilisant le Freespace Open Engine. C'est actuellement développé par des fans, en attendant une lettre polie mais ferme d'avocats d'ayant-droits :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...free-fan-game/




*Tropico 6* aura droit à une version améliorée pour les consoles de nouvelle génération le 31 Mars :

https://gamerant.com/tropico-6-next-gen-upgrade/





Le runner *Drifting: Weight of Feathers* est disponible sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://noisypixel.net/action-runner...pc-steam-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_of_Feathers/




Les fichiers de votre *Google Drive* seront bientôt bloqués s'ils ne satisfont pas aux conditions d'utilisation :

https://www.pcgamer.com/google-drive...olate-its-tos/

----------


## banditbandit

> Étape 1 : Remplir des bocaux de ses proutes.
> Étape 2 : ??????????????????
> Étape 3 : Pognon !!!!!
> 
> 
> Mon plan est infaillible.


Déjà fait.




> S'il se crée une chaine gay hot tube sur Twitch, il pourrait y arriver à être connu s'il a des arguments.
> Il y a bien une streameuse avec de sérieux arguments qui vend ses pets en bocaux à prix d'or.
> 
> ....
> Monde de merde.


C'est le mot.

----------


## Zerger

Faut voir le verre à moitié plein, ces pots remplis d'air ont rendu quelque acheteurs heureux

----------


## Ruvon

> le boycott de *Star Wars Eclipse* de Quantic Dream (#BlackoutStarWarsEclipse), est en tendance sur Twitter. Pour ce que ça vaut :
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/black-o...-quantic-dream


Ça me rappelle quelque chose...

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, en parlant de studio français qui a été particulièrement respectueux de ses employés, un nouveau *Eugen Systems* : *WARNO*, un RTS (mais sans le chanteur belge, je suis déçu).

Rappel des faits de 2018 :




> Grève de 2018
> Le mercredi 14 février 2018, 21 salariés de l'entreprise se mettent en grève en accusant la direction de divers manquements au droit du travail notamment liés aux minima de salaires et à l'absence de cotisation de l'entreprise à la médecine du travail. La grève est reconduite le lendemain. C'est la première grève dans un studio de jeux vidéo français depuis celle chez Eden Games en 20114. Le mouvement s'inscrit dans la durée.
> 
> La grève est évoquée le 6 mars 2018 à l'Assemblée nationale par le député Sébastien Leclerc (Les Républicains) qui la qualifie de « prise d'otage ». Il est proche d'une élue épouse du PDG de l'entreprise et est accusé de conflit d'intérêt.
> 
> La grève prend fin après sept semaines de mobilisation, à la suite desquelles les grévistes déclarent continuer leur combat au conseil des prud'hommes.
> 
> Huit mois plus tard, le studio décide de licencier près de la moitié de ses employés, tous anciens grévistes.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1611600/WARNO/

----------


## Zerger

Erf, encore un RTS sur  les guerres modernes, pas très excitant

----------


## Erkin_

Ca va être la guerre entre Regiments, Broken Arrow et maintenant Warno.

----------


## FB74



----------


## Herman Speed

> Erf, encore un RTS sur  les guerres modernes, pas très excitant


Et en plus ça plagie un youtubeur qui a mis en musique l'opération soviétique d'intimidation  Zapad 81.

----------


## runner

> S'il se crée une chaine gay hot tube sur Twitch, il pourrait y arriver à être connu s'il a des arguments.
> Il y a bien une streameuse avec de sérieux arguments* qui vend ses pets en bocaux à prix d'or.*
> 
> ....
> Monde de merde.


 ::O: 
C'est vraiment vrai ça?

----------


## Tahia

> C'est vraiment vrai ça?


Apparemment oui. Après si y'a des acheteurs, elle bien joué son coup.  :^_^:

----------


## runner

> Oui mais t'es pas connu toi, tout le monde s'en fout de ton caca


S'il passe sur TF1 et chez Hanouna, il sera connu. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Apparemment oui. Après si y'a des acheteurs, elle bien joué son coup.


Tu me diras, la scatophilie, ça existe ainsi que les bocaux d'air de montagne donc pourquoi pas les pets en bocaux. Vivement qu'une personne vende poil par poil, elle pourra finir plus riche qu'elon musk en un rien de temps. ::ninja:: 
Les NFTs ont de l'avenir, c'est certains. Peut être après les NFTs en odorama. ::trollface::

----------


## Tahia

> Vivement qu'une personne vende poil par poil, elle pourra finir plus riche qu'elon musk en un rien de temps.


Oh ça doit déjà exister, bon plutôt par touffe je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Apparemment oui. Après si y'a des acheteurs, elle bien joué son coup.


L'incompréhension de tes amis quand le bocal "vide" s'explose par terre et que tu te jettes au sol en pleurant et en reniflant avec ferveur le saint fumet échappé...

----------


## Tahia

> L'incompréhension de tes amis quand le bocal "vide" s'explose par terre et que tu te jettes au sol en pleurant et en reniflant avec ferveur le saint fumet échappé...


Est-ce vraiment pire pire que les bocaux contenant de l'eau de bain ?

----------


## runner

Odeur de chiotte après gastro par Chanel numéro 1.  50 € le flacon de 1 mL.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce vraiment pire pire que les bocaux contenant de l'eau de bain ?


Beh au moins tu vois l'eau.
Qu'est ce qui te prouve qu ton bocal vide contient bien un pet ? Faut ouvrir pour vérifier, mais du coup il s'échappe, et pour peu qu'il ne soit pas odorant beh...Tu ne sauras jamais. Et de toute façon il sera perdu.
Donc oui c'est pire, techniquement  :Indeed:

----------


## Sannom

> Selon Digital Foundry, le port PC de *Final Fantasy 7 Remake Intergrade* est particulièrement moisi. Surtout à 80 euros :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...t-aaa-release/


Après, il y a ça dans l'article en lien. Même si la phrase juste en dessous sur où acheter le jeu me fait douter de son honnêteté :




> However, I hasten to point out that our own Jade King also played Final Fantasy 7 Remake on PC with far humbler hardware and was able to maintain a solid 100fps at 1440p and max graphics settings. She played on an AMD Ryzen 5 1500X CPU and an Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti with just 16GB of RAM. That's way less than what Digital Foundry played FF7R with, so perhaps Square Enix optimized their game for older hardware rather than the bleeding edge of PC tech.







> Erf, encore un RTS sur  les guerres modernes, pas très excitant


Eugen avait une bonne réputation sur ce créneau à une époque pourtant, je me souviens de tests dithyrambiques dans le magazine pour les Wargame...

----------


## Tahia

> Beh au moins tu vois l'eau.
> Qu'est ce qui te prouve qu ton bocal vide contient bien un pet ? Faut ouvrir pour vérifier, mais du coup il s'échappe, et pour peu qu'il ne soit pas odorant beh...Tu ne sauras jamais. Et de toute façon il sera perdu.
> Donc oui c'est pire, techniquement


Bah justement quand le bocal se péte ça en fout moins partout si c'est un pet, et c'est moins grillé quand c'est en soirée, donc c'est mieux techniquement  :Cigare:  Après, pourquoi vérifier quand  on est à l'ère du NFT. L'important c'est pas la véracité du contenu  ::ninja:: 

PS : Cacao et moi on délire hein, n'allez pas prendre ça pour un vrai débat... ::siffle::

----------


## Kalh

> Qu'est ce qui te prouve qu ton bocal vide contient bien un pet ?


C'est un concept!!! c'est le pet de Schrödinger!




> Bah justement quand le bocal se péte ça en fout moins partout si c'est un pet, et c'est moins grillé quand c'est en soirée...


Et si t'en fais un bien fumant dans ladite soirée, tu n'as qu'à casser le bocal :D

----------


## comodorecass

"Qu'importe l'ivresse pourvu qu'on ait le flacon"

----------


## Baalim

> bla bla ff7 remake bla bla.


Accessoirement, le jeu de base est une grosse merde boursouflée qui ne mérite pas un achat plein pot.

----------


## runner

Vivement le NFT du mec qui a cassé le flacon de pet. :tired:

----------


## KOUB

> Est-ce vraiment pire pire que les bocaux contenant de l'eau de bain ?


Ces influenceuses n'ont rien inventé  ::ninja:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merde_d%27artiste

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

L'action-RPG *Infinity Strash – Dragon Quest: The Adventure of Dai*, qui devait sortir sur consoles et PC en 2022, il me semble, est maintenant retardé à une date indéterminée. Mais il y a une vidéo de test :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050845637.html
https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/infi...est-play-video




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (de fieffés dataminers), une version Steam de *Final Fantasy 7 Remake* est prévue :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...ase-datamined/

Un mod pour *Cyberpunk 2077* empêchent les ennemis de vous voir à travers les murs ou les NPC de vous agresser sans raison :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-2...t-mod-stealth/

https://www.nexusmods.com/cyberpunk2077/mods/3587

Voilà la liste des 25 jeux qui seront présents sur l'*Amiga 500 Mini* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...een-confirmed/

Bandai Namco a déposé la marque *Klonoa Phantasy Reverie Series* en Grande-Bretagne :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ime-in-the-uk/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une offre d'emploi), *Mass Effect 4* utilisera l'Unreal Engine 5 :

https://gamerant.com/mass-effect-4-unreal-engine-5/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild 2* sortirait à l'Automne 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/breath-of-the-w...ing-next-fall/

Il y a eu un stream pour les 35 ans de Final Fantasy aujourd'hui, et une vidéo pour *Stranger of Paradise Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sort le 18 Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/new-stranger-...otage-tribute/





*Tiktok* va lancer le concept de “TikTok Kitchen”. L'idée est de pouvoir commander à livrer la recette que vous voyez sur TikTok :

https://gizmodo.com/tiktok-kitchen-w...-bu-1848238591

----------


## Bibik

Le D-RPG *Mary Skelter 2* est porté sur PC -Steam pour le moment- après deux ans d'exclusivité switch (trailer SFW mais faut aimer le rose)

----------


## Kalh

> Voilà la liste des 25 jeux qui seront présents sur l'Amiga 500 Mini


Rien que pour Chaos Engine je pourrai craquer, à l'époque avec un pote on avait un "guru meditation" avant le dernier niveau  ::(:

----------


## Exureris

La vidéo de Dragon Quest c'est abusé, ce sont exactement les mêmes assets graphic que le gatcha sur mobile qui est sorti y a pas longtemps. Ne vous attendez à rien du coup :D

----------


## Sannom

> Accessoirement, le jeu de base est une grosse merde boursouflée qui ne mérite pas un achat plein pot.


La version de 1997 ? En voilà une opinion qu'elle est rare  ::O:  !

----------


## Maximelene

> La version de 1997 ? En voilà une opinion qu'elle est rare  !


Je pense qu'il parle de la version de base du remake.

----------


## Sannom

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une offre d'emploi), *Mass Effect 4* utilisera l'Unreal Engine 5 :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/mass-effect-4-unreal-engine-5/


Ce ne sera sans doute pas la purge qu'a été Frostbite pour les équipes de développement mais je pense qu'il faudra quand même s'attendre à des erreurs de jeunesse sur ce coup-là...

----------


## Baalim

> Je pense qu'il parle de la version de base du remake.


Je confirme. Ce remake est une grosse purge.
La version d'origine reste un monument du genre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La version de 1997 ? En voilà une opinion qu'elle est rare  !


Je parlais effectivement du remake qui allonge la durée de jeu à grands coups de rien, de couloirs sans intérêt et d'ennemis chiants.

En fait Square a presque réussi à transformer FF VII en FF XIII.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Sharn

Vous prendrez bien une petite collection Venum X Assassin's Creed Valhalla.
https://euro.venum.com/fr/acv-partnership

Ubisoft avec du management toxique d'un côté et Venum avec du management toxique et du racisme de l'autre.  ::P:

----------


## Herman Speed

Cela devient du n'importe quoi. ::ninja:: 

https://www.streetpress.com/sujet/16...ns-harcelement

----------


## Silver

C'est mieux avec des sources, en effet. Visiblement, les grands esprits se rencontrent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

En 2021 si t'es pas accusé de viol/racisme/sexisme/tuttiquantisme t'as raté ta vie. ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous prendrez bien une petite collection Venum X Assassin's Creed Valhalla.
> https://euro.venum.com/fr/acv-partnership
> 
> Ubisoft avec du management toxique d'un côté et Venum avec du management toxique et du racisme de l'autre.





> Construite sur des valeurs communes telles que la résilience, l'engagement et le dépassement de soi, cette association entre les deux marques a été tout à fait naturelle.


Beh voilà: si tu te fais harceler sois résilient, engage-toi et dépasse-toi pour continuer à progresser outre le harcelement.

----------


## Herman Speed

> En 2021 si t'es pas accusé de viol/racisme/sexisme/tuttiquantisme t'as raté ta vie.


Les pauvres chattons ! Miaouw.  :haha:  Que de médisance et de fiel !

----------


## Sharn

> Cela devient du n'importe quoi.
> 
> https://www.streetpress.com/sujet/16...ns-harcelement


Bien. Tu as fait tes propres recherches.  ::P:

----------


## Herman Speed

> Beh voilà: si tu te fais harceler sois résilient, engage-toi et dépasse-toi pour continuer à progresser outre le harcelement.


Troll 

Un point commun, l'adoration de Wotan ! (Heil !)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wotanisme

Un cosplaid bien connu avec un tatouage du Wotan Klan.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Le jeu de bagarre *DNF DUEL* sortira à l'été 2022 sur PC et PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/dnf-...in-summer-2022




*Double Fine* travaille sur de nouveaux projets :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-new-projects/

La dernière mise à jour de *Knockout City*, déployée aujourd'hui, corrige les problèmes introduits par la précédente :

https://www.gamesradar.com/knockout-...roduced-by-40/

Le jeu d'action-aventure *Little Devil Inside* doit sortir à l'hiver 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf les XBox Series :

https://gamerant.com/little-devil-in...w-winter-2022/

Il y a maintenant un mode coop jusqu'à 4 pour le jeu des illusions d'optique *Superliminal* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/superliminal...tive-puzzling/

Comme promis initialement par CD Project, il y a maintenant un métro fonctionnel dans *Cyberpunk 2077*, par un mod :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cyberpunk-20...ks-to-modders/

https://www.nexusmods.com/cyberpunk2...ab=description

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* (y a pas de mobylettes) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/yu-g...erview-trailer




Le prochain personnage de *Dragon Ball FighterZ* sera ... Android 21 ! En blouse de laboratoire ... :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/drag...coat-announced





*Bungie* a ouvert un site pour des services à contacter pour des conseils sur la santé mentale à destination des joueurs de Destiny 2 :

https://www.thegamer.com/bungie-publ...iny-2-players/

https://help.bungie.net/hc/en-us/articles/4402601695252

Les fusions de serveurs de *New World* peu peuplés auront lieu les 20 et 21 Décembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-world...tes-confirmed/

Il y a des pénuries de XBox Series, on le sait ... Au point où, pour le dernier tournoi de *Halo Infinite* dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable, Microsoft a dû mettre à disposition des kits de développement, faute de pouvoir fournir les consoles :

https://kotaku.com/continued-xbox-sh...kit-1848240181

*Cookie Clicker* supporte les mods grâce au Steam Workshop :

https://www.pcgamer.com/god-help-us-...-workshop-now/

Bande-annonce pour *Warno*, qui doit sortir le 20 Janvier en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-the-su...argame-series/

*Hades* a gagné le premier prix Hugo pour le meilleur jeu vidéo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hades-is-the...-a-hugo-award/

Sentant bien que sa vidéo-conférence sur les NFT n'avait pas convaincu, Yves Guillemot, PDG d'*Ubisoft*, s'est déplacé au studio de Paris pour rassurer les développeurs et dire que les NFTs sont là pour rester et seront acceptés comme les microtransactions et les boosts d'XP. . Quand les spectateurs lui ont posé des questions, il aurait répondu en substance : "Web 3.0 ! Metaverse ! Blockchain ! NFT forever !" avant de lancer une bombe fumigène et de disparaitre, ne laissant entendre que l'écho d'un rire machiavélique :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-nfts/

----------


## runner

Bientôt, il faudra prendre une assurance pour jouer aux jeux vidéos. ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est marrant de mon point de vue, les lootbox n'ont jamais été acceptées, et dans ma tête, je n'ai que des exemples où l'éditeur a du faire machine arrière :BattleFront2, Shadow of war2 et son endgame COMPLETEMENT peté qui te forcait à acheter des lootbox (dans un jeu purement solo...)

Le seul éditeur qui se permet encore de faire des trucs cracra, c'est EA qui a le monopole sur les jeux de sport, et les lootbox degueulasses, tu les trouves uniquement  sur FIFA, NBA and co.

Donc non, les NFT vont peut être rester, mais elles ne seront pas acceptées aussi bêtement (un peu comme les Gaas ratés chez Ubi, ou leur f2p qui se font démonter une semaine après leur sortie ou plusieurs mois avant  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Ixarys

> Bientôt, il faudra prendre une assurance pour jouer aux jeux vidéos.



Pas sûr que ce soit très utile, c’est pas simple de se faire rembourser en cas d’arnaque.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> C'est marrant de mon point de vue, les lootbox n'ont jamais été acceptées, et dans ma tête, je n'ai que des exemples où l'éditeur a du faire machine arrière :BattleFront2, Shadow of war2 et son endgame COMPLETEMENT peté qui te forcait à acheter des lootbox (dans un jeu purement solo...)


Dans les jeux multi c'est quand même plutôt la norme depuis plusieurs années.
Après en général ça ne contient que du cosmétique donc c'est loin d'être grave.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Dans les jeux multi c'est quand même plutôt la norme depuis plusieurs années.
> Après en général ça ne contient que du cosmétique donc c'est loin d'être grave.


Oui voilà, on est quand meme partis de lootbox qui te donnent un avantage démentiel en multi (les premieres semaines sur BattleFront 2 mais c'était monstrueux putain, tellement un mec qui avait laché 300$ pour avoir plein de bonus écrasait tout le monde), à un pack de trucs cosmétiques qu'on trouve depuis des années dans pleins de F2P.

Donc oui les microtransactions ont été acceptées, mais leur modèle économique a bien évolué, à la faveur des joueurs et non des éditeurs. Parce que bon, ca demande plus de ressources de créer un skin tellement class que Jean-Kevin va vouloir lacher 15 balles pour l'avoir, plutot que de proposer un avantage tactique sur un jeu multi.
Et ca ne dénature pas le gameplay ni rien d'autre.

Donc Yvou, il fait le malin, mais dans l'absolu, les joueurs n'acceptent pas tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Voilà le jeu d'horreur *Help Me!*, présenté par ceux à qui on doit Agony et Succubus :

https://nofrag.com/une-video-pour-he...horreur-banal/




L’événement Winter Contingency pour *Halo Infinite* commence Mardi :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/ha...rive-ce-mardi/

Grosse mise à jour aujourd'hui pour le simulateur de civilisation castorienne *Timberborn* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-post-apo...ter-go-up-now/




Les 12 premières minutes de gameplay pour le RTS *Falling Frontier*, qui doit sortir sur PC au 2ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/falling-f...paign-gameplay




*Twitch* a suspendu une chaine d'Amazon Prime. Plus exactement, c'est la chaine Prime Video España qui a été suspendue temporairement car une comédienne a montré ses seins lors d'une émission, jouant avec le ban :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-suspends-a...nel-1848243059

Le *Conseil Minier d'Australie* essaie de recruter en école élémentaire via deux jeux vidéos dont un basé sur Minecraft, sous prétexte d'éveiller des vocations pour les Sciences et Techniques :

https://www.thegamer.com/australian-...g-controversy/

----------


## Redditeur

> *Twitch* a suspendu une chaine d'Amazon Prime. Plus exactement, c'est la chaine Prime Video España qui a été suspendue temporairement car une comédienne a montré ses seins lors d'une émission, jouant avec le ban :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/twitch-suspends-a...nel-1848243059


On pourrait avoir plus d'infos ?

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est qu'une chaîne d'Amazon Prime sur Twitch ? Il y en a une par pays ? Voire même plusieurs (dessin animés pour les enfants, etc.) ? On a ça aussi en France ?
Et quelle est cette émission dans laquelle il y a des comédiennes en direct ? C'est de la télé-réalité sur Twitch Amazon Prime Espagne ?

En tout cas, si le but était de faire du buzz parce que leur émission ne faisait pas d'audience, la mission est remplie, puisque l'info est arrivée jusqu'à moi, au fin fond de ma grotte.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyth

> Le seul éditeur qui se permet encore de faire des trucs cracra, c'est EA qui a le monopole sur les jeux de sport, et les lootbox degueulasses, tu les trouves uniquement  sur FIFA, NBA and co.


C'est 2K qui s'occupe des NBA donc ils ont la garde partagée avec EA des lootboxes des enfers  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Spawn

Va falloir mettre à jour cette image  ::ninja::

----------


## nefrem

> *Twitch* a suspendu une chaine d'Amazon Prime. Plus exactement, c'est la chaine Prime Video España qui a été suspendue temporairement car une comédienne a montré ses seins lors d'une émission, jouant avec le ban :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/twitch-suspends-a...nel-1848243059


Je ne comprendrais absolument jamais cette aberration. Twitch diffuse par jour des centaines d'heures de violence, mais jamais un bout de sein. ca doit reposer sur une culture US puritaine je suppose mais c'est un contre sens total. On devrait pouvoir se montrer nu plus facilement que se mettre en scène tuant des gens par paquet (n'importe quel FSP lambda).

La pudeur des jeu vidéo quand au corps nu est incroyable, surtout quand on voit son manque de pudeur face au corps fusillé/mutilé/découpé/éventré/brulé/etc...

----------


## Spawn

Pas une question de pudeur, c'est une question de conditions, celles de Twitch acceptent la nudité dans certains cadres précis, comme une nana à poil dans un jeu par exemple. A l'inverse, Twitch n'accepterait pas des tueries réelles.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Twitch accepte aussi des nanas en mini-bikini dans un hot-tube ou carrément le buste à poil pourvu que les tetons soient couverts, dans le cadre des streams de peinture corporelle par exemple. Je trouve aussi qu'il y a une certaine hypocrisie dans ces règles, surtout quand on voit le nombre de spécialistes du hot-tube qui ont des liens vers leurs Onlyfans 18+ dans leur bio. 
Ce sont les mêmes règles qu'on retrouve aussi sur Instagram ou Facebook, pour moi ça correspond en effet à un certain puritanisme américain, mais je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## poneyroux

> Je ne comprendrais absolument jamais cette aberration. Twitch diffuse par jour des centaines d'heures de violence, mais jamais un bout de sein. ca doit reposer sur une culture US puritaine je suppose mais c'est un contre sens total. On devrait pouvoir se montrer nu plus facilement que se mettre en scène tuant des gens par paquet (n'importe quel FSP lambda).
> 
> La pudeur des jeu vidéo quand au corps nu est incroyable, surtout quand on voit son manque de pudeur face au corps fusillé/mutilé/découpé/éventré/brulé/etc...


Si je suis globalement d'accord avec ton message, petite précision tout de même : la violence est acceptée sur Twitch dans des oeuvres culturelles, mais il est interdit de montrer de la violence réelle. Un exemple que j'ai en tête : un youtuber (je sais plus le nom, mais clairement ça ne manquera à personne) qui s'était fait ban à vie de Twitch parce que lors d'un de ses streams, ses potes s'étaient énervés entre eux et s'étaient donnés quelques coups.

----------


## Kriegor

> Va falloir mettre à jour cette image 
> https://www.extremetech.com/wp-conte...015/08/dlc.jpg


On prend le meilleur de ce qui se faisait pour le comparer avec le pire de ce qui se fait. Du coup, ça perd tout son sens.

----------


## runner

> Twitch accepte aussi des nanas en mini-bikini dans un hot-tube ou carrément le buste à poil pourvu que les tetons soient couverts, dans le cadre des streams de peinture corporelle par exemple. Je trouve aussi qu'il y a une certaine hypocrisie dans ces règles, *surtout quand on voit le nombre de spécialistes du hot-tube qui ont des liens vers leurs Onlyfans 18+ dans leur bio.* 
> Ce sont les mêmes règles qu'on retrouve aussi sur Instagram ou Facebook, pour moi ça correspond en effet à un certain puritanisme américain, mais je me trompe peut-être.


T'as l'air de t'y connaitre vachement. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Il faut savoir se sacrifier quand on mène une étude sociologique.

----------


## Herman Speed

C'est de l'information, ça passe. Et toi runner qu'est-ce que t'as pour nous informer ?  ::ninja::  (y'a du sekse ?)

----------


## FB74

> Il faut savoir se sacrifier quand on mène une étude sociologique.


_"Monsieur Cacao: liste HTML de liens d'intérêts"_

 ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> C'est de l'information, ça passe. Et toi runner qu'est-ce que t'as pour nous informer ?  (y'a du sekse ?)


Si tu as des ETH, je te passe un NFT de mes infos. :;): 
 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut savoir se sacrifier quand on mène une étude sociologique.


Je vois ça. :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> T'as l'air de t'y connaitre vachement.


Je suis surpris que personne ne l'ait dit plus tôt, vous êtes pas en forme les canards aujourd'hui  ::ninja:: 

Je suis un journaliste de l'extrême moi, je donne de ma personne pour fournir des infos de qualité.

----------


## Megiddo

> Les 12 premières minutes de gameplay pour le RTS *Falling Frontier*, qui doit sortir sur PC au 2ème trimestre 2022 :
> 
> https://www.ign.com/videos/falling-f...paign-gameplay


Ah c'est très chouette, hein, mais c'est encore aussi très abstrait. Difficile de se faire une idée sur le gameplay ou les mécaniques.  ::mellow::

----------


## Zerger

> Si je suis globalement d'accord avec ton message, petite précision tout de même : la violence est acceptée sur Twitch dans des oeuvres culturelles, mais il est interdit de montrer de la violence réelle. Un exemple que j'ai en tête : un youtuber (je sais plus le nom, mais clairement ça ne manquera à personne) qui s'était fait ban à vie de Twitch parce que lors d'un de ses streams, ses potes s'étaient énervés entre eux et s'étaient donnés quelques coups.


On aura donc jamais de concours de baffes sur twitch?  ::ninja:: 
Attend, je dis une connerie, la dernière fois y'avait Kayane qui commentait un tournoi IRL de box thaï sur son stream

Bon sinon c'est con pour la chaîne bannie, le bout de téton visible était ultra furtif... La meuf a du se faire méchamment engueulée après ça

----------


## Kalh

Et encore, quand tu vois certaines séries qu'ils produisent/achètent sur/pour Prime, tu vois plus qu'un téton  ::): 

Ce n'est pas les mêmes médias, mais bon c'est la même boite.

----------


## Sharn

> On aura donc jamais de concours de baffes sur twitch? 
> Attend, je dis une connerie, la dernière fois y'avait Kayane qui commentait un tournoi IRL de box thaï sur son stream
> 
> Bon sinon c'est con pour la chaîne bannie, le bout de téton visible était ultra furtif... La meuf a du se faire méchamment engueulée après ça


La Boxe Thai est un sport réglementé. Ça passe !

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

Les joueurs PC ayant cédé à la hype et acheté la *GTA Trilogy Remastered*, ont le droit à un jeu gratuit offert par Rockstar parmi Grand Theft Auto V: Premium Edition, Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition, Max Payne 3, LA Noire ou Bully: Scholarship Edition :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-game-for-free

L'OS du *Steam Deck* ne prend plus que 10Go d'espace disque :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...oom-for-games/

L'application sociale *Rec Room* (pensez Roblox en plus moche) est maintenant évaluée à 3.5 milliards de dollars avec ses 37 millions d'utilisateurs :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/extend...es-145-million

Du gameplay pour *STRANGER OF PARADISE FINAL FANTASY ORIGIN* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...urface-online/













Le jeu d'horreur *FOBIA: St. Dinfna Hotel* sortira en 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/psyc...box-one-and-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Dinfna_Hotel/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d'horreur *Hidden Deep*, qui sortira le 24 Janvier. Une bêta fermée aura lieu sur Steam à partir du 3 Janvier :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/150...s-anticipe.htm




Un concert *Assassin’s Creed* aura lieu en 2022 dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...unced-for-2022




*Epic* n'aurait remboursé sa mise que sur trois jeux sortis en exclusivité temporaire sur l'EGS. Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, deux des jeux seraient Dauntless et Satisfactory :

https://www.thegamer.com/epic-only-r...m-three-games/

Dans *Power On: The Story of Xbox - Chapter 5: The Red Ring of Death*, une partie de la série de documentaire sorti par Microsoft pour fêter l'anniversaire de sa console, la panne fatale était due à la dilatation thermique, qui produisait un phénomène de fatigue mécanique dans les composants eux-mêmes (faudrait que je fasse un paint ... Et j'ai pas le temps aujourd'hui) :

https://www.thegamer.com/microsoft-d...ring-of-death/

Quinn Duffy, directeur du design de *Ages Of Empire IV*, quitte Relic Entertainment :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-entertainment

Interview de Mikkel Pedersen, game director de *Deep Rock Galactic*, qui a atteint les 3 millions de vente :

https://gamerant.com/deep-rock-galac...les-milestone/

Des nombres concernant l'année écoulée sur *Apex Legends* :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-ye...ats-2021-2022/





Nouvelle bande-annonce pour la suite du jeu d'enquête *Backbone*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC :

https://noisypixel.net/backbone-sequel-teaser-trailer/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le survival-horror *Paranoid*, le prochain jeu de Madmind (Agony et Succubus, youhou) :

https://nofrag.com/un-nouveau-traile...tudio-madmind/




Le tactical shooter *Ready or Not* n'est plus édité par Team 17 pour une raison qui ne peut être dite :

https://nofrag.com/team17-nest-plus-...-ready-or-not/





*Micromania* a été condamné pour pratiques commerciales trompeuses, concernant ses extensions de garanties :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...trative-395173

----------


## KOUB

Grosse mise à jour pour le jeu de recyclage de vaisseaux spatiaux *Hardspace: Shipbreaker* :




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le Tactical-RPG *La Stratégie du Triangle* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050845645.html




*NFT Doom* est un mod pour Doom où on n'éclate pas des NFT à la tronçonneuse, mais où on les copie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/right-click-...-doom-nft-mod/





Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Expeditions: Rome* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/expeditio...combat-trailer




Les ventes des NFT Ghost Recon Breakpoint *Ubisoft* sont ... pathétiques. Ça valait bien le coup de pourrir encore plus sa réputation :

https://www.thegamer.com/report-ubis...ots-of-trades/
https://kotaku.com/no-one-s-buying-u...fts-1848246084





*Gran Turismo 7*, qui doit sortir en Mars 2022, comprendra 420 voitures et 90 pistes de course :

https://www.destructoid.com/gran-tur...count-revealed

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau jeu ou un remaster des jeux *Gex* serait en préparation. Probablement sans zoophilie par contre :

https://www.destructoid.com/new-gex-...ix-collective/

Selon Intel, il est très probable que la pénurie de processeurs se poursuive jusqu'en 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-once-a...ng-until-2023/

Cortical labs a appris à un tas de cellules de cerveau humain dans une boite de petri à jouer à Pong en 5 minutes (alors qu'il en fait 90 pour une IA). Ça donne un certain espoir pour les joueurs de FIFA et de Kalof qui rachètent le même jeu tous les ans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/scientists-t...er-than-an-ai/

----------


## sissi

https://www.micromania.fr/

Et c'est visible sur le site.  :^_^:

----------


## Sangoon

> https://www.micromania.fr/
> 
> Et c'est visible sur le site.


Oui bien visible en jaune juste au dessus des pack ps5 + tv à 1600 boules avec un gros "je fonce" juste à côté ^^

----------


## Frypolar

> Le tactical shooter *Ready or Not* n'est plus édité par Team 17 pour une raison qui ne peut être dite :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/team17-nest-plus-...-ready-or-not/


Et le jeu semble faire un carton sur Steam avec son accès anticipé. Il est en tête des ventes depuis quelques jours et est à 96% d’évaluations positives sur près de 5000 avis.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Un million de ventes pour *Hot Wheels Unleashed*, ce qui en fait le titre qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement de Milestone :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/hot-...op-one-million

C'est le passage du mode Weekend League au mode FUT Champions sur *FIFA 22*. LEs récompenses commencent maintenant à partir de 9 matchs gagnés sur les 20 du week-end, contre 8 précédemment et encore plus de victoires pour les récompenses au classement général :

https://www.thegamer.com/fifa-22-fut-champions/

Grosse mise à jour pour *Project Zomboid*, toujours en accès anticipé sur Steam et GOG :

https://gamerant.com/project-zomboid...-major-update/

https://gamerant.com/project-zomboid...-major-update/

Le MMO *Star Wars: The Old Republic* a 10 ans aujourd'hui. L'extension attendue Legacy Of The Sith doit sortir le 15 Février :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-the-o...content-tease/

Le Parangon Board sera de retour dans *Diablo 4* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/diablo-4-is-...major-changes/

Le turn-over des employés atteint de nouveaux sommets chez *Ubisoft*. C'est encore plus le cas dans les studios canadiens où l'implantation de nouveaux studios draine les talents. Enfin, y a aussi le harcélement, les salaires proposés bien supérieurs, l'absence de sanctions contre les harceleurs,  l'engagement dans les NFT, le manque de créativité et autres trucs divers. Notez que l'attrition est pire chez Activision-Blizzard :





https://www.destructoid.com/ubisoft-...turnover-news/
https://www.axios.com/ubisoft-assass...58bd0b730.html

Si quelqu'un vous dit que le *Bitcoin* est contrôlé par une masse de gens et pas par les banques centrales, expliquez-lui que 0.01% des détenteurs de la cryptomonnaie en possède 27% de la quantité émise :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-s-inequa...o-s-1848248393

----------


## Elma

> Ah c'est très chouette, hein, mais c'est encore aussi très abstrait. Difficile de se faire une idée sur le gameplay ou les mécaniques.


Pareil. Et purée qu'est ce que c'est lent !

----------


## Snowki

> Je confirme. Ce remake est une grosse purge.
> La version d'origine reste un monument du genre.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je parlais effectivement du remake qui allonge la durée de jeu à grands coups de rien, de couloirs sans intérêt et d'ennemis chiants.
> 
> En fait Square a presque réussi à transformer FF VII en FF XIII.


 Je suis totalement d'accord le Square Enix d'aujourd'hui mise à part le Final fantasy 14, ne sort que des très mauvais jeux.

----------


## Wedgge

So Many Ubisoft Employees Have Quit That They're Calling It 'The Great Exodus'

No shit.





C'est ok, ça a l'air de faire un carton ça aussi  ::XD:: .

----------


## Tenebris

> Et le jeu semble faire un carton sur Steam avec son accès anticipé. Il est en tête des ventes depuis quelques jours et est à 96% d’évaluations positives sur près de 5000 avis.


Ouaip c'est une très bonne nouvelle. J'attends qu'il soit en version finale avant de le prendre, mais je suis agréablement surpris de voir que ma nostalgie de Swatt 4 et Raven Shield va pouvoir enfin panser ses plaies.

----------


## Ruvon

Peut-être le dernier *Newspeek* de l'année, avec un récap des sorties de la semaine :





https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Kody

> Le tactical shooter *Ready or Not* n'est plus édité par Team 17 pour une raison qui ne peut être dite :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/team17-nest-plus-...-ready-or-not/


Je me demande si l'alpha PvP nulle était pas un ordre de l'éditeur pour essayer de concurrencer R6S. Ça m'étonnerait pas que le studio ait décidé de faire cavalier seul parce qu'ils ne pouvaient accéder aux requêtes stupides de l'éditeur.

----------


## runner

*Embracer* continue d'étendre ses tentacules et pas que dans le jeu vidéo.
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15088...fect-world.htm

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Évidemment, les modeurs sont déjà au boulot sur *Final Fantasy 7 Remake*. Avec beaucoup de mods concernant les robes apparemment :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ntasy-7-remake
https://www.thegamer.com/modders-fix...y-7-remake-pc/

Le dungeon crawler *Hellslave* a été annoncé pour une sortie prochaine sur PC un de ces jours :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hel...ne-destruction




La version Steam de *THE KING OF FIGHTERS ’98 ULTIMATE MATCH FINAL EDITION* vient de recevoir une grosse mise à jour avec surtout du rollback netcode, et d'autres additions concernant le mode en ligne :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/ne...pectator-mode/

Des infos concernant la campagne de *Company of Heroes 3* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/compa...ign-deep-dive/




9 minutes de gameplay tout beau tout neuf pour *Diablo IV* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...from-diablo-4/




C'est aussi Noël pour *Embracer* qui s'est payé le studio d'animation DIGIC, le développeur/éditeur Perfect World Entertainment (Torchlght, Remnat from the Ashes, Star Trek Online, ...), le studio de développement Shiver Entertainment (un bout de Mortal Kombat), le réseau de VOD allemand Spotfilm Networx et l'éditeur de comics Dark Horse (miam les licences dont Hellboy, Sin City et 300) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/embr...otfilm-networx

La sortie Steam du RPG d'enquête *Gnosia* est retardée à début 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/gnos...-to-early-2022

Vidéo sur l'expérience utilisateur, comme on dit dans les milieux autorisés, de *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15089...elle-video.htm




Le TPS *Rift* a été annoncé. Il y a une bande annonce dans l'article :

https://www.thegamer.com/rift-haz-fi...real-engine-4/

Ubisoft a annoncé pour l'*Assassin's Creed Day*, hier, qu'ils allaient rajouter le support des 60 fps pour l'opus Origin. Donc probablement une version pour consoles next-gen dans la foulée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-60fps-update/





La durée de l'événement du Festival de Yule d'*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla*, qui devait se terminer le 6 Janvier, va être rallongée pour pouvoir déployer un fix pour un bug qui empêche certains joueurs d'y accéder :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ant-access-it/

Beaucoup de changements annoncés pour les 10 ans du MMO *Star Wars: The Old Republic*, avec mise à jour graphique, modification de la création et des classes de perso :

https://www.gamesradar.com/star-wars...s-it-turns-10/

Où on parle de la traduction par des fans du RPG - Jeu de Course Auto *Racing Lagoon*, initialement sorti uniquement au Japon en 1999 surPlayStation :

https://jalopnik.com/one-of-the-most...was-1848212428

Les bugs s'enchainent sur les *Kalof* : Impossibilité d'installer les jeux, boucle de téléchargement et autres ... Comme quoi, 18% de turn-over, harcélement et bas salaires, ça n'attire pas forcément les développeurs compétents ... Et ça fait partir ceux qui sont expérimentés aussi :

https://kotaku.com/call-of-duty-fans...ems-1848252568

Et le jeu le moins bien noté de l'année sur Metacritic est ... *eFootball 2022*, premier de loin devant Balan Wonderworld. Notons la présence à la dixième place de Necromunda: Hired Gun, comme quoi la licence Warhammer, c'est toujours une valeur sûre dans ce cas-là :

https://www.destructoid.com/balan-wo...on-metacritic/

Encore du gameplay pour *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* sous Unreal Engine 4. Les avocats de Nintendo doivent être en vacances :

https://gamerant.com/gameplay-video-...real-engine-4/




Résumé de l'histoire de *Dying Light premier du nom* :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-sto...ackstory-lore/

Le deuxième DLC pour le JRPG *Super Robot Wars 30* sera disponible le 24 Décembre :

https://noisypixel.net/super-robot-w...glish-release/

----------


## KOUB

DLC gratuit Ghost Town pour *Chernobylite* disponible aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/chernobylite-reco...u-dlc-gratuit/




Où on parle des *retro-FPS* :

https://nofrag.com/les-retro-fps-reu...tres-echouent/

48 millions de joueurs pour *Dead by Daylight*, la disponibilité sur le Game Pass aidant bien :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050845689.html

Où on parle du MMO *The Matrix Online*, maintenu en vie par des fans depuis 12 ans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-matrix-o...n-the-machine/

La sortie de *Final Fantasy 6 Pixel Remaster* sur PC et téléphones portables est retardée à Février 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...february-2022/

La mise à jour Ice Kraken pour le RPG *Black Skylands* a été déployée. Le jeu toujours en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.ign.com/videos/black-sky...update-trailer




Le jeu de simulation d'alchimie *Potion Craft* a un événement pour l'hiver nommé Feast of Winter Cone Event :

https://www.ign.com/videos/potion-cr...t-2021-trailer




Le hack'n slash *CosmicBreak Gun & Slash* sort le 23 Décembre sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/cosm...es-december-23




La mini-borne d'arcade *EGRET mini II* de Taito sera disponible en occident en 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050845693.html

*Ubisoft* commence un partenariat avec Aleph.im pour développer des jeux à Blockchain ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/21/u...ckchain-games/

... Ubisoft qui, pour le moment, a vendu 15 de ses *NFTs* moisis pour Ghost Recon Breakpoint :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tal-of-15-nfts

Récapitulatif des grosses déceptions concernant le jeu vidéo de 2021 :

https://kotaku.com/the-biggest-gamin...021-1848249172

Vous vous dites que les antivaxs sont un peu cons quand même ... Y en a même qui croient que des cailloux les protègent ... Mais voici ... histoire de revoir votre échelle de valeur ... le SSD pour *audiophiles* ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-audioph...-sound-better/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Rick "TheHadou" Thiher, un ancien de Twitch et Red Bull devient le nouveau General Manager de l'*EVO*, après son rachat par Sony et surtout de légers problèmes de harcélement et d'agressions sexuels :

https://gamerant.com/evo-new-general-manager/

On aura des nouvelles de *Wolf Among Us 2* en 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/the-wolf-among-...te-2022-tease/

La version de *Neon Abyss* donnée sur l'Epic Game Store le 17 Décembre a un bug qui bloque le jeu. Apparemment, c'est dû au fait que le jeu ne dispose pas des dernières mises à jours :

https://gamerant.com/epic-games-stor...issing-update/



Le visual-novel *The Cloud Dream of the Nine* est maintenant disponible en anglais sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/the-cloud-dre...english-steam/

Le visual-novel *Meteor World Actor: Badge & Dagger* sortira en occident un de ces jours sur Steam. Une démo est d'ores et déjà disponible :

https://noisypixel.net/meteor-world-...ase-free-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Badge__Dagger/

Le visual-novel *Tokyo Onmyoji* sortira en occident début Février 2022 sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/tokyo-onmyoji...ndow-pc-steam/

Le jeu de survie multijoueur en monde ouvert avec des flingues *Deadside*, en accès anticipé, vient de recevoir une mise à jour et a montré sa roadmap pour l'année prochaine :

https://nofrag.com/une-mise-a-jour-e...pour-deadside/



La mise à jour Eastern Invasion vient d'être déployée sur *Mordhau* :

https://nofrag.com/mordhau-part-a-la...aux-sarassins/




De nouvelles infos sur *Pioner*, le MMO-FPS présenté au dernier E3 :

https://nofrag.com/des-nouvelles-de-...s-t-a-l-k-e-r/
https://wccftech.com/pioner-qa-new-d...spired-mmofps/

*Icarus* ressuscite 64.000 personnages ... Pour ceux qui n'avait pas compris le concept de jeu de survie avec permadeath. Et aussi un peu parce que le jeu est un poil bugué :

https://www.pcgamer.com/survival-gam...-back-to-life/

Le Mini-MMO *Book of Travels* ne va pas très bien, avec moins de 100 joueurs simultanés depuis sa sortie en accès anticipé. Le studio de développement Might and Delight est donc passé de 35 à 10 salariés :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tiny-mmo-boo...will-continue/

Justin Kan, co-fondateur de Twitch, a lancé la semaine dernière *Fractal, une plateforme d'échange de NFT*. Le Discord de Fractal a été piraté et le bot a fait une offre de vente de  NFT qui n'existaient pas (déjà que pour les "vrais" NFT, c'est assez discutable). le fieffé piratin a ainsi récupéré 150.000 dollars :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-co-founder...len-1848255976

Les développeurs de *New World* ont accepté le défi des joueurs, de remplir des épreuves du endgame. Sans vraiment de surprise, les développeurs sont moins doués que les joueurs :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6499188/




Didier Genevois, le directeur techniques des applications de la blockchain d'*Ubisoft* a donné une interview ... Il comprend "les encouragements et les préoccupations" sur l'intégration des NFT dans les jeux de la compagnie. Donc, il a rien compris en fait :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-says-we-u...m-d-1848255293

*Blizzard Entertainment* relance sa boutique de matos en ligne. Et vu que ça parle de "new, elevated online experience for collectibles" et connaissant Activision, il y a une certaine crainte que tout ceci ne cache des NFTs tous cracra :

https://gamerant.com/blizzard-store-nft-rumor/

*Treyarch*, qui appartient à Activision-Blizzard et fait du Kalof, et qui s'enlise dans le caca des histoires de harcélement sexuel a fait une déclaration bien vide, un mois après que le co-directeur Dan Bunting ait quitté le studio après des accusations de harcélement sexuel :

https://kotaku.com/call-of-duty-stud...mon-1848255278

----------


## runner

> La version de *Neon Abyss* donnée sur l'Epic Game Store le 17 Décembre a un bug qui bloque le jeu. Apparemment, c'est dû au fait que le jeu ne dispose pas des dernières mises à jours :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/epic-games-stor...issing-update/
> 
> https://i-cdn.embed.ly/1/display?key...38hqizc681.jpg


Certaines développeurs/éditeurs sont vraiment cons. ::|:  :Tutut:  Ils font pareils sur GOG. ::sad::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

Le jeu de réflexion roguelike *Overhaul* a été annoncé sur PC pour un de ces jours :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ove...issee-labandon




Le RPG *Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood* de Bioware a eu une intro 2D pendant un moment avant sa sortie :

https://www.thegamer.com/bioware-son...o-cut-content/





Le RPG en monde ouvert *Tainted Grail: The Fall of Avalon* a été annoncé pour PC pour le 4ème trimestre 2022 :

https://wccftech.com/tainted-grail-t...ounced-for-pc/




Le jeu de bagarre *Melty Blood: Type Lumina* recevra un nouveau personnage en DLC, Dead Apostle Noel, un jour prochain :

https://noisypixel.net/melty-blood-t...e-noel-roster/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu de bagarre *Persona 4 Arena Ultimax* bénéficiera peut-être d'une mise à jour avec du rollback netcode :

https://noisypixel.net/persona-4-are...mplementation/

Le jeu de survie avec des zombies *7 Days to Die* passe en version Alpha 20 :

https://nofrag.com/7-days-to-die-le-...e-en-alpha-20/




Le FPS médiéval-fantastique *Amid Evil* recevra un DLC en 2022, nommé The Black Labyrinth :

https://nofrag.com/des-details-sur-t...rtira-en-2022/




Un million de ventes pour le JRPG *Bravely Default II* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050845697.html

----------


## KOUB

Le schmup *Aleste Branch* devrait sortir début 2022 au Japon :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050845719.html




Les serveurs d'*Amazon* sont encore en rade :

https://www.pcgamer.com/third-aws-ou...-and-services/

Voici les prix des processeurs *Intel* de 12ème génération :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bestbuy-list...12th-gen-cpus/

*GOG Galaxy 2.0* a une grosse faille de sécurité depuis un bon moment, en train d'être fixée :

https://wccftech.com/gog-has-had-a-s...early-2-years/

Enquête fédérale sur *Tesla* et cette histoire de possibilité de jouer aux jeux vidéos en conduisant :

https://gizmodo.com/telsa-under-fede...gam-1848257794

----------


## mithrandir3

> *GOG Galaxy 2.0* a une grosse faille de sécurité depuis un bon moment, en train d'être fixée :
> 
> https://wccftech.com/gog-has-had-a-s...early-2-years/





> GOG Has Had a Severe Internal Vulnerability Problem for Nearly 2 Years; GOG: It’s a Very Complex Matter, but Works on the Fix Are Ongoing


Ongoing depuis 2 ans, ils se moquent un peu du monde...  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74



----------


## Spawn

Le plus bluffant, ce sont les visages.

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est clair, c'est assez impressionnant de réalisme. S'ils arrivent à faire des animations de corps aussi convaincantes ce serait terrible. C'est toujours ce qui nous saute le plus aux yeux comme _uncanny valley_, les visages et les démarches inhumaines.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

La sortie de l'action-RPG *Weird West* est encore une fois décalée, cette fois au 31 Mars 2022 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ard-48178.html




Bandai-Namco continue à déposer la marque *Klonoa Phantasy Reverie Series* à travers le monde :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/band...-canada-europe

Nouvelles informations sur *Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes Offline*, qui sortira sur Switch, PlayStation et PC le 26 Février au Japon, plus tard dans le monde entier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/drag...akkaran-island

Si Team 17 n'édite plus *Ready or Not*, c'est très probablement à cause d'un niveau qui consiste à intervenir lors d'un school shooting :

https://kotaku.com/game-loses-publis...out-1848258819

5 millions de vente pour *Sea Of Thieves*, uniquement sur Steam :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/se...nte-sur-steam/




Une bande-annonce promotionnelle confirme que l'exclusivité de *Deathloop* Sur PlayStation se terminera bien le 14 Septembre :

https://gamerant.com/deathloop-xbox-...lusivity-over/





Bande-annonce de comparaison entre l'ancienne version et la prochaine pour le jeu de gestion *Pharaoh: A New Era*, qui doit sortir quelque part en 2022 :

https://www.actugaming.net/pharaoh-a...lution-463895/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le roguelite *Have A Nice Death*, qui sortira sur Steam en Mars 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/have-a-nice-d...easer-trailer/




Grosse mise à jour pour l'action-RPG en accès anticipé sur Steam *Lost Epic*, qui doit sortir en version finale en 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/lost-epic-maj...-2022-release/

Les développeurs d'*Unfortunate Spacemen* redeviennent indépendants, après avoir été sous l'égide de New Blood Interactive (Dusk, Ultrakill) pendant 1 an et demi :

https://nofrag.com/new-blood-interac...nate-spacemen/




Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi cette anraque histoire de NFT :

https://nofrag.com/nft-et-jeux-video...que-expliquee/

Le *Consumer Electronics Show (CES)* est toujours maintenu dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable du 5 au 8 Janvier, alors que les intervenants annulent les uns après les autres pour une histoire de lettre grecque :

https://gizmodo.com/ces-organizers-s...nde-1848259173

*Intel* met ses employés non-vaccinés en congés sans solde :

https://gizmodo.com/intel-is-putting...ave-1848258626

80% des jeux les plus populaires de Steam sont compatibles avec le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.thegamer.com/80-of-steam...k-on-the-deck/

Le *National Centre for Gaming Disorders* ouvert en Grande-Bretagne semble bien aider les adolescents (avant de couiner, lisez l'article) :

https://www.thegamer.com/gaming-addiction-clinic-uk/

----------


## runner

> 80% des jeux les plus populaires de Steam sont compatibles avec le *Steam Deck* :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/80-of-steam...k-on-the-deck/


Ce n'est pas génial mais c'était malheureusement attendu.

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelles sincères salutations de la nuit,

un *MMO Harry Potter* a été en développement pendant un temps chez EA. Le développement, qui avait atteint le stade de la bêta, a finalement cessé car les dirigeants ont décidé que la marque Harry Potter ne durerait pas ... Huhu :

https://gamerant.com/harry-potter-canceled-mmo-ea/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...staying-power/

Le recours du California's Department of Fair Employment and Housing (CDFEH) contre le règlement amiable entre *Activision Blizzard* et l'Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) a été rejeté :

https://www.pcgamer.com/court-denies...it-settlement/

48.000 comptes de tricheurs de *Kalof* ont été banni hier suite à l'efficacité de Ricochet :

https://gamingintel.com/cheaters-ban...chet-ban-wave/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-been-banned/

----------


## Aza

> Une bande-annonce promotionnelle confirme que l'exclusivité de *Deathloop* Sur PlayStation se terminera bien le 14 Septembre :


Quelle exclue ? Il est sur PC

----------


## Sorkar

Il parle d'exclu console. Ca arrive chez grosoft quoi. (je parle d'xboite, bien sûr c'est sur pc)

----------


## jilbi

C'est déjà le cas non, il est sur PC   ::huh::

----------


## pipoop

Si il est sur le gamepass il est chez grosoft aussi
Ou alors tu parles juste de version physique ?

----------


## Redneck

Uniquement PS5 pour les consoles + PC .

----------


## runner

> C'est déjà le cas non, il est sur PC


Pc ne veut pas dire microsoft.
Microsoft sur Pc, ça voudrait dire disponible sur le windows store et/ou sur le gamepass. Ce n'est pas encore le cas du fait d'un deal d'exclusivité négocié par Sony avec Zenimax/Bethesda quand Zenimax était indépendant. Microsoft a respecté le deal qui concernait que les consoles et non le PC.

----------


## Aza

Font marrer les consoles avec leurs "exclues" qui sont toute sur pc :'D

----------


## jilbi

> Pc ne veut pas dire microsoft.


_Found the linuxian !_

----------


## Sorkar

> Font marrer les consoles avec leurs "exclues" qui sont toute sur pc :'D


Alors que la seule intéressante, c'était Bloodborn...  ::'(:

----------


## Maalak

> Font marrer les consoles avec leurs "exclues" qui sont toute sur pc :'D


Oui, ben ça me va très bien que ça tombe justement, parce que c'est pénible de voir des jeux qui semblent très bien mais auxquels on ne pourra pas jouer faute d'avoir payé plusieurs centaines de boules pour la plate-forme permettant de les faire tourner (on est loin du launcher gratuit  ::siffle:: ).  ::P: 
Espérons que le reste des titres chez Sony y passe également. Pour Nintendo, à part du F2P, je pense qu'ils ne franchiront le pas que lorsqu'ils arrêteront de faire des consoles, malheureusement.  ::sad::

----------


## Elma

Pharaoh c'est un remaster exact du vieux pharaon ou rien à voir, c'est juste une inspiration ?

----------


## runner

> _Found the linuxian !_


Linux et windows car on ne parle pas de microsoft quand un jeu sort sous windows.

Linux, ça serait bien qu'il prenne son essor mais pour le moment, c'est pas ça et à un tel point que même valve doit se rabattre sur de l'émulation avec proton car le jeu en natif sous linux semble quasi mort et enterré. C'est dommage car les perfs en pâtissent forcément et ce n'est pas forcément un très bon signe envoyé pour la viabilité du jeu sous Linux que de devoir se rabattre sur une émulation.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

Le puzzle game de jardinage *Gardener's Path* est disponible sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gar...rmee-dinsectes




Project Freeman, c'est un remake par des fans d'*Half Life 2* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/




Le jeu d'action-horreur *Pixel Game Maker Series MEDIUM-NAUT* est le petit dernier de Takumi Naramura (La-Mulana), disponible dès aujourd'hui sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/la-m...-for-switch-pc




Vu le nombre de ventes de *Switch* en Décembre, il est fort probable que les serveurs de Nintendo soient surchargés à mort ce week-end :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15098...e-nintendo.htm

L'auteur de fantasy *Brandon Sanderson* (les séries Fils-des-brumes et Les Archives de Roshar) travaille sur un jeu vidéo, qui ne sera pas basé sur ses séries de bouquins :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...s-working-on-a

Par rapport à l'année dernière, *Twitch* a augmenté son audience de 45%. Selon des gens bien mal informés, c'est la preuve que le Covid est un complot d'Amazon et de Nintendo (pour Animal Crossing, rappelez-vous) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-year-for-2021

Non, *Guillermo Del Toro* ne travaille pas sur un jeu Silent Hill :

https://wccftech.com/guillermo-del-t...e-at-tga-2021/

Voici un projet annulé de jeu de plateforme vertical *Sonic* :

https://gamerant.com/rejected-sonic-...rming-footage/





Où on parle du problème du Smurfing sur *OVerwatch* qui, contrairement à Valorant, l'autorise :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-smurf...nts-explained/

*Monster Hunter Rise* sort sur Steam le 12 Janvier et se fait un grand plaisir de montrer du 4K :

https://noisypixel.net/monster-hunte...he-pc-release/




Les mises à jour de BIOS de PC *Dell et Alienware* empêchent certains appareils de démarrer :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/del...s-get-recalled

----------


## 564.3

> Linux, ça serait bien qu'il prenne son essor mais pour le moment, c'est pas ça et à un tel point que même valve doit se rabattre sur de l'émulation avec proton car le jeu en natif sous linux semble quasi mort et enterré. C'est dommage car les perfs en pâtissent forcément et ce n'est pas forcément un très bon signe envoyé pour la viabilité du jeu sous Linux que de devoir se rabattre sur une émulation.


L'émulation c'est à plus bas niveau (matos), là on a une réimplémentation d'une API proprio. C'est très transparent niveau perfs, le problème est plutôt de rares trucs bizarres/bricolages d'origine qui vont entrainer des incompatibilités.
Enfin ouais, du natif c'est mieux, mais c'est le dev du jeu qui va se faire chier à debugger des trucs bizarres plutôt que les devs de Proton.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Linux et windows car on ne parle pas de microsoft quand un jeu sort sous windows.
> 
> Linux, ça serait bien qu'il prenne son essor mais pour le moment, c'est pas ça et à un tel point que même valve doit se rabattre sur de l'émulation avec proton car le jeu en natif sous linux semble quasi mort et enterré. C'est dommage car les perfs en pâtissent forcément et ce n'est pas forcément un très bon signe envoyé pour la viabilité du jeu sous Linux que de devoir se rabattre sur une émulation.


Proton n’est pas un émulateur  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'émulation c'est à plus bas niveau (matos), là on a une réimplémentation d'une API proprio. C'est très transparent niveau perfs, le problème est plutôt de rares trucs bizarres/bricolages d'origine qui vont entrainer des incompatibilités.
> Enfin ouais, du natif c'est mieux, mais c'est le dev du jeu qui va se faire chier à debugger des trucs bizarres plutôt que les devs de Proton.


Tout à fait

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le schmup *GUNVEIN* a été annoncé sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/ngde...-switch-and-pc

Donc l'histoire de copie du code source d'*Ark Survival Evolved* par *Myth of Empires*, Studio Wildcard (Ark) nous apprend que Yang Li Ping, un développeur de Snails, boîte avec laquelle ils travaillent, a eu accès au code-source d'Ark pour une "raison justifiée" et a tout copié comme un sagouin avant d'aller travailler pour Angela Games, qui développe donc Myth of Empires :

https://www.pcgamer.com/myth-of-empi...back-on-steam/ 

Le JRPG *NEO: The World Ends With You* ne s'est pas très bien vendu. Et la suite de la série dépend maintenant de la "passion que les fans vont montrer" selon Square Enix :

https://www.thegamer.com/neo-the-wor...equel-passion/

*Disco Elysium: The Final Cut* a reçu une mystérieuse mise à jour nommée Jamais Vu, qui rajoute 8 nouveaux mystères :

https://www.destructoid.com/disco-el...vu-steam-sale/
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15100...-jamais-vu.htm

*Sable* a maintenant une version française :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/sa...e-en-francais/

*Tesla* va arrêter de laisser les conducteurs jouer à des jeux vidéos en conduisant :

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/23/b...deo-games.html

En cette période assez tendue au niveau mondial, vous serez tous ravis d'apprendre que les japonais ont construit un nouveau *Gundam* Géant :

https://kotaku.com/thank-goodness-ja...dam-1848263351




Mark Wahlberg avec une moustache pour le film *Uncharted* :

https://gizmodo.com/does-the-unchart...sta-1848264614



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## runner

La tv léchable
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0c7d8b8995cad
Vivement ça appliqué aux jeux vidéos.  ::ninja:: 

Chéri pourquoi tu lèches la tv avec Dead or Alive : Xtreme Beach Volleyball à l'écran. Chéri, c'est pas du ketchup, les traces rouges à l'écran dans Dark souls. ::trollface::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> La tv léchable
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0c7d8b8995cad
> Vivement ça appliqué aux jeux vidéos.


Putain mais POURQUOI  :Facepalm:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Putain mais POURQUOI


Parce qu'on est une espèce évoluée et supérieurement intelligente  :Indeed:

----------


## Herman Speed

> Putain mais POURQUOI


Les petites culottes, tout s'explique par les petites culottes !  :Gerbe:

----------


## sKimo

> Le jeu d'action-horreur Pixel Game Maker Series MEDIUM-NAUT est le petit dernier de Takumi Naramura (La-Mulana), disponible dès aujourd'hui sur Switch et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/la-m...-for-switch-pc
> 
> Le tower defense - roguelite Duel Princess sortira le 13 Janvier sur Switch et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/duel...anuary-13-2022


Un jeux de Takumi Naramura, je suis toujours client mais là graphiquement je trouve ça dégueulasse, La mulana était tout mignon à côté.

Par contre gaffe avec tes news, ton "Tower defense" Duel Princess, ce n'en est p'être un je sais pas, mais le début de la vidéo c'est une présentation des princesses et j'ai sauté à la fin pour voir le gameplay et HO PUTAIN de merde.

Merci quand même  ::ninja::  (pour les news en général hein, je préfère préciser  :tired: )

EDIT : je suis d'ailleurs très étonné que ce genre de truc sorte sur Nintendo.

----------


## poneyroux

> Putain mais POURQUOI


Pour regarder Top Chef !

----------


## Ruvon

> Un jeux de Takumi Naramura, je suis toujours client mais là graphiquement je trouve ça dégueulasse, La mulana était tout mignon à côté.
> 
> Par contre gaffe avec tes news, ton "Tower defense" Duel Princess, ce n'en est p'être un je sais pas, mais le début de la vidéo c'est une présentation des princesses et j'ai sauté à la fin pour voir le gameplay et HO PUTAIN de merde.
> 
> Merci quand même  (pour les news en général hein, je préfère préciser )
> 
> EDIT : je suis d'ailleurs très étonné que ce genre de truc sorte sur Nintendo.


KOUB is the new Baalim  ::ninja:: 

Par contre, aucune trace du jeu sur PC contrairement à ce que dit la quote ou à l'article de gematsu. C'est même un des rares jeu de l'éditeur à ne pas être prévu pour PC sur le site de l'éditeur.

Editeur dont tous les jeux sur Steam sont dans la catégorie Sexual Content.

----------


## pipoop

> Pour regarder Top Chef !


Pour koh Lanta ou retour à l'instinct primaire :Bave:

----------


## Erkin_

> Putain mais POURQUOI


Pour jeu chasse de chasse dans un univers fantastique où l'on goûte les fientes pour identifier les créatures et les traces de sang pour identifier les organes touchés.
(Ou bien pour les metaverses + des saveurs uniques à débloquer via des NFT  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Zerger

Ahah j'avoue, le trailer de 2 princess, one duel... J'aurais pas vu ça sur Nintendo  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ahah j'avoue, le trailer de 2 princess, one duel... J'aurais pas vu ça sur Nintendo


Je te laisse regarder sur le site de l'éditeur qureate, comme dit plus haut : tous leurs jeux sont sur Switch et je pense qu'on peut les résumer à :




> Les petites culottes, tout s'explique par les petites culottes !

----------


## Silver

> Si Team 17 n'édite plus *Ready or Not*, c'est très probablement à cause d'un niveau qui consiste à intervenir lors d'un school shooting :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/game-loses-publis...out-1848258819


La réponse de Void Interactive :
https://twitter.com/VOIDInteractive/...03773878816778





Pour moi, les articles comme celui de Kotaku sont du pur clickbait basé sur de la spéculation tirée d'un topic sur Reddit. Il suffit de lire l'article pour s'en rendre compte.
Mais il y a une raison pour laquelle j'ai arrêté de lire Kotaku il y a bien longtemps : 1 article sur 100 mérite d'être lu, voire encore moins depuis qu'ils ont perdu Schreier.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pourtant, le communiqué ne me semble pas vraiment contredire l'article de Kotaku.  ::unsure::

----------


## KOUB

> Un jeux de Takumi Naramura, je suis toujours client mais là graphiquement je trouve ça dégueulasse, La mulana était tout mignon à côté.
> 
> Par contre gaffe avec tes news, ton "Tower defense" Duel Princess, ce n'en est p'être un je sais pas, mais le début de la vidéo c'est une présentation des princesses et j'ai sauté à la fin pour voir le gameplay et HO PUTAIN de merde.
> 
> Merci quand même  (pour les news en général hein, je préfère préciser )
> 
> EDIT : je suis d'ailleurs très étonné que ce genre de truc sorte sur Nintendo.


J'avais pas regardé jusqu'à la fin. Désolé, J'ai supprimé le lien. Je remarque un certain basculement de Gematsu  :Emo: 

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Une vidéo qui présente les mécaniques qui n'ont finalement pas été implémentées dans *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...lay-mechanics/




Des nouvelles de *CRIMESIGHT*, le jeu d'enquête multijoueur qui doit sortir un jour sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/crim...ew-stages-more




*Yoko Taro* a annoncé, lors de ses vœux de fin d'année : Vous l’avez entendu ici avant tout le monde : la saga NieR est maintenant terminée !”. Mais bon, si on lui donne plein d'argent, il pourrait avoir envie de faire un autre épisode :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15102...ur-de-vrai.htm





*Deviation Games* a dit des trucs à propos de son prochain jeu pour Sony :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15102...nnaissable.htm




Le jeu de plateformes sur téléphones portables *Super Leap Day* était un projet de jeu Sonic à la base :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15103...ple-arcade.htm

C'est le studio Daybreak (Averquest, DC Universe Online) qui va récupérer le développement (et l'équipe aussi) de *Magic The Gathering Online* :

https://www.thegamer.com/daybreak-ga...nline-in-2022/

Le MMORPG en développement *Ashes of Creation*  passe de l'Unreal Engie 4 au 5 :

https://wccftech.com/ashes-of-creati...pgrade-to-ue5/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement de *Star Wars Eclipse* par Quantic Dreams ne se passe vraiment pas bien. Après 18 mois de développement, le moteur maison lutte toujours autant avec les niveaux ouverts et il n'y a pas de version jouable à l'interne. Le studio aurait aussi essayé de se vendre lui-même pour obtenir plus de ressources mais échoués, car personne ne veut avoir à supporter les frasques de David Cage :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-eclip...legations-bad/
https://www.thegamer.com/star-wars-e...quantic-dream/

Blue Box Game Studios, qui n'a jamais fini un jeu, donne des nouvelles d'*Abandonned* sur-hypé car des gens ont cru à un moment que c'était un nom de code pour le Silent Hill de Kojima :

https://gamerant.com/blue-box-game-s...d-update-news/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Little Nightmares 3* serait déjà en développement :

https://gamerant.com/new-little-nigh...e-development/

Le studio de développement *Hardlight*, qui appartient à Sega, travaille sur un jeu de plateformes. Il n'en fallait pas plus pour que des bien informés ou pas pensent que ce soit un jeu Sonic :

https://gamerant.com/segas-hardlight-studio-new-game/

Le jeu le plus vu sur *Twitch* cette année est GTA 5 :

https://www.actugaming.net/gta-5-jeu...n-2021-464194/

Réponse des développeurs de *Ready Or Not*, rapport au niveau se passant pendant un school shooting :

https://nofrag.com/ready-or-not-repo...ans-une-ecole/

La roadmap de *Phasmophobia* pour 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/phasmophobia-devo...ute-pour-2022/



Les développeurs du jeu de pokemon de contrebande *DokeV* promettent un énorme monde ouvert :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385194.html

Voici *Not Tetris* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...u-culte-384557

https://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/




Un set de *LEGO* Sonic :

https://gamerant.com/sonic-the-hedgehog-lego-set-leak/



Les employés d'*Apple* annoncent une gréve pour de meilleures conditions de travail (couverture santé, protection contre le harcélement, etc) :

https://www.thegamer.com/apple-walko...al-healthcare/

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, détournement original du concept du jeu de base que ce Not tetris. Après, est-ce que ça ne devient pas trop vite le bordel pour être vraiment jouable et amusant ?

----------


## KOUB

> Tiens, détournement original du concept du jeu de base que ce Not tetris. Après, est-ce que ça ne devient pas trop vite le bordel pour être vraiment jouable et amusant ?


*Tricky Towers* fonctionne sur le même principe de rajouter un peu de physique dans Tetris et marche plutôt bien je trouve.

----------


## Frypolar

*Steam* banni en Chine depuis aujourd’hui : https://www.thegamer.com/steam-banne...christmas-day/

La version chinoise de Steam reste disponible.

----------


## sKimo

> Ahah j'avoue, le trailer de 2 princess, one duel... J'aurais pas vu ça sur Nintendo


Au début, je me suis dis "tiens il nous fait une Goldwin", puis j'ai capté la ref  :Gerbe: .

Des news pour la Banissement de Steam en Chine "Update 25/12/21 14:07 GMT: Some conflicting reports claim this is the result of a DNS attack and not a deliberate ban. We will update this story as we know more."

----------


## FB74

Si ça peut vous donner des idées.  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Voilà un demake de *Bioshock Infinite* sur Super Nintendo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ks-super-cool/




Des nouvelles du jeu d'action *Little Witch Nobeta*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC, PS4 et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/litt...-content-video




Où on parle de l'histoire de la naissance de la PlayStation :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15094...e-nintendo.htm




Le jeu d'horreur *Abandoned* devrait avoir droit à une démo jouable et un prologue en 2022 selon son studio de développement, qui n'a jamais fini un jeu et qui a promis la même chose pour 2021 :

https://www.thegamer.com/blue-box-ga...ue-early-2022/

Une skin pikachu de Noël pour le MOBA *Pokemon Unite*. À 40$ :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-uni...ar-overpriced/

Où on parle de *June Chikuma*, qui a entre autre composé les musiques de Bomberman :

https://kotaku.com/the-unique-artist...ats-1848268051

*Steam* est inaccéssible en Chine. Ça semble être dû, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, à une attaque DNS :

https://gamerant.com/steam-china-ban/





Le mod Northstar pour *Titanfall 2* permet de créer des serveurs privés pour les joueurs PC, histoire de pouvoir jouer, vu les problèmes réguliers de triche et d'attaques DDoS :

https://www.pcgamer.com/titanfall-2-...servers-on-pc/

https://github.com/R2Northstar/Northstar

Jason Schreier, à propos des NFT :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsl...amers-patience

Le site le plus populaire du monde n'est plus *Google* ... C'est maintenant TikTok :

https://gamerant.com/tiktok-most-popular-site-google/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Et le premier Stream le plus réussi de 2021 est ... Celui d'A*lexandria Ocasio-Cortez* sur Among Us, ce qui lui permet d'entrer dans le livre des records :

https://www.thegamer.com/aoc-among-u...-world-record/

Il n'y a pas d'anneaux dans *Elden Ring*, et il ne sera pas obligatoire de combattre à cheval :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-crea...ame-is-varied/
https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-wont...at-on-players/

Age of Doom est un mod pour jouer à Doom évidemment dans *Age Of Empire II* :

https://gamerant.com/age-of-empires-...ampaign-added/

Une page Steam a été ouverte pour *Operation: Black Mesa*, un remake de Half-Life: Opposing Force et Blue Shift :

https://nofrag.com/une-page-steam-po...et-blue-shift/




Du Gameplay pour le FPS horrifique en coop *Ripout* :

https://nofrag.com/une-video-de-game...rreur-en-coop/




Quelle sécurité dans les plateformes d'échange de cryptomonnaies cette année ! :

https://gizmodo.com/6-of-the-biggest...021-1848262016

----------


## runner

> Sincères salutations du Dimanche,
> 
> Et le premier Stream le plus réussi de 2021 est ... Celui d'A*lexandria Ocasio-Cortez* sur Among Us, ce qui lui permet d'entrer dans le livre des records :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/aoc-among-u...-world-record/


Elle fait aussi des expéditions ? ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

le jeu d'action-aventure jouable en coop *BLASTRONAUT* a été annoncé sur PC pour un de ces jours. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bla...-sols-precieux

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1392650/BLASTRONAUT/




*Aero GPX* est un jeu de course en pré-alpha qui devrait vous rappeler quelque chose :

https://www.thegamer.com/indie-devel...ired-aero-gpx/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sonic Frontiers* sortirait le 15 Novembre :

https://wccftech.com/sonic-frontiers...th-2022-rumor/

Où on revient sur le *PageBoy*, un accessoire annulé pour connecter la Game Boy Color à internet :

https://kotaku.com/20-years-ago-nint...ern-1848272140
https://www.thegamer.com/lost-ninten...-rediscovered/

Une démo jouable pour *Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot* est disponible sur consoles et PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/dr...-pour-kakarot/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (la base de données de PlayStation), *God of War Ragnarok* devrait sortir le 30 Septembre :

https://gamerant.com/god-of-war-ragn...ase-date-leak/

Et le jeu vidéo préféré des Japonais est ... *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* ! :

https://www.actugaming.net/top-100-j...ponais-464491/

Le développement de *Final Fantasy XVI* a été retardé de 6 mois pour raison de covid 19. On devrait avoir de nouvelles informations sur le jeu au Printemps 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/final-fantasy...s-spring-2022/
https://kotaku.com/final-fantasy-xvi...o-c-1848272903

Du gameplay pour l'action-RPG *ANNO: Mutationem*, qui doit sortir sur PS5 et PC au Printemps 2022. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/anno-mutation...liday-trailer/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...NO_Mutationem/




La première enquête gratuite pour le point'n click *The Darkside Detective : A Fumble in the Dark* est disponible :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050845761.html




Le RPG *Project Re Fantasy* continue son développement chez Atlus :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050845771.html

La sortie de *Dragon Quest X Offline* est retardée à l'été 2022 au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/drag...-2022-in-japan

Aux Pays-Bas, *Apple* va devoir laisser les applications de rencontre en ligne proposer des méthodes de paiement ne passant pas leur plateforme. Une bien mauvaise année pour la Gabelle d'Apple :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-must-let-d...-op-1848272605

*Baidu* aussi lance son Metaverse :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...2_4408996.html

----------


## Maalak

Un métaverse à la chinoise, ça fait rêver.  :Mellow2:

----------


## 564.3

> Un métaverse à la chinoise, ça fait rêver.


Lien direct vers la vidéo, s'il y en a qui veulent saigner des yeux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME9gsUI_bZg

Ils utilisent des Pico Neo 3, c'est du matos pas mal mais ça reste de la VR mobile. Pas trop étonnant que le rendu soit dégueu pour un truc open-world freestyle. Leur proto n'a pas l'air super en tous cas, mais j'ai testé des conneries du genre festival sur VRChat et mon PC était à genoux aussi (même en limitant les avatars tiers).

Et caser autant de démos dans une pièce, ça ne doit pas être génial pour le tracking.
Plus d'infos sur le matos, s'il y en a qui veulent voir ce que c'est:
https://www.pico-interactive.com/us/neo3.html
https://www.roadtovr.com/pico-neo-3-...se-date-price/

La référence du genre pour moi reste https://www.museumor.com/, mais c'est peaufiné à mort et pas de l'UGC (enfin plus ou moins, de l'art avec une curation). Pour préciser, c'est un musée virtuel avec des expos permanentes et temporaires, que je n'ai visité qu'en solo/offline pour être tranquille. Le vrai metavers comme on l'aime  ::ninja:: 
Edit: l'expo temporaire actuelle (toujours pas visitée d'ailleurs), une collection d'œuvres canadiennes (déçu, pas de statue à la gloire de KOUB dans la liste) https://www.museumor.com/blog/announ...ian-collection

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

La production du *Panda Controller*, la manette présentée comme une mise à jour de celle du GameCube et dont la campagne kickstarter a été un succès, est annulée, non à cause d'une lettre polie mais ferme des avocats de Nintendo, mais à cause de problèmes de production en Chine :

https://www.thegamer.com/panda-controller-canceled/

*Dead by Daylight* offre 250.000 points de sang à tous les joueurs qui se connecteront d'ici le 6 Janvier, pour Noël et pour s'excuser des coupures de serveur de la semaine dernière :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dead-by-d...-before-jan-6/

un mod existe maintenant pour permettre de jouer à *Star Wars Battlefront II* sur des serveurs privés :

https://nofrag.com/star-wars-battlef...rveurs-prives/

https://kyber.gg/

De fieffés malandrins continuent de dénoncer fallacieusement les joueurs de factions adverses avant les grandes batailles sur *New World*. Il semble suffire de 10 ou 15 dénonciations calomnieuses pour bannir temporairement et automatiquement un joueur, sans répercussion :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-still...ers-point-out/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais qui spéculent quant même un peu, EA teaserait un nouveau *Tony Hawk* :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-activisio...wk-video-game/

----------


## runner

> Du gameplay pour l'action-RPG *ANNO: Mutationem*, qui doit sortir sur PS5 et PC au Printemps 2022. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/anno-mutation...liday-trailer/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...NO_Mutationem/


Heureusement qu'ils ont pris Anno sinon ils se seraient pris un procès pour avoir copié un nom. :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un métaverse à la chinoise, ça fait rêver.


Au moins, il sera bien contrôlé et on ne pourra faire n'importe quoi dedans. ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

C'est la saison des pralines : 

Riot Games :

Procès pour discrimination sexuelle : Riot Games versera finalement 100 millions de dollars
Plus de 2 300 employées et anciennes employées seront indemnisées

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050845783.html

Micromania :

Sanction pour Micromania pour non respect des droits des clients. 

Lors de l'achat d'un produit dans une boutique Micromania, beaucoup de joueurs se sont vu proposer une extension de garantie payante. 
Eh bien il s'avère que le géant Français du jeu vidéo proposait des pratiques trompeuses en matière de garantie et de droits des consommateurs.

https://hitek.fr/actualite/micromani...ons-loi-_32276
https://www.frandroid.com/culture-te...euses%E2%80%89

----------


## Tremex

L'holographie "comme dans Star Wars" prévue pour l'an 2100. Il y a encore quelques problèmes de débit à régler...

https://www.eurekalert.org/news-releases/938934

https://www.eurekalert.org/multimedia/812869

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Le jeu d'aventures-horreur *TEOCIDA* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/teo...res-mortiferes




Tencent localisera en Asie et développera la version mobile de *Vanguard*, le futur shooter coop de Remedy :

https://www.gematsu.com/2021/12/reme...ooter-vanguard

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une interview de Famitsu), *Hideo Kojima* travaille sur deux nouveaux jeux :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...upcoming-games

*Hajime Tabata* (qui a fait des trucs en dehors de Final Fantasy XV), annoncera un nouveau RPG en 2022 :

https://www.actugaming.net/jp-games-...n-2022-464677/

Mais quelle surprise ! Plus ça va, plus *Kalof Warzone et Vanguard* semble pousser à l'achat de blue prints en rendant le grinding de l'XP des armes de plus en plus pénible :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-paci...etacticalbrit/




Et histoire de rire, des packs de cosmétiques payant du *Kalof annuel* ont été disponible gratuitement dans Kalof : WWII :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...-santa-bundle/

Geoff Frazier, ancien responsable du contenu en ligne d'*Activision Blizzard* a pété un boulon depuis un moment sur un serveur Discord nommé “The Right Wing of Gaming”, où les gens se plaignent de la compagnie :

https://kotaku.com/longtime-blizzard...n-d-1848276468

Parlant d'Activision-Blizzard, *Riot Games* va finalement payer 100 millions de dollars aux 2300 plaignants ayant porté plainte pour harcélement et discrimination sexuels :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...arassment-case
https://www.pcgamer.com/riot-settles...ar100-million/

Et les jeux ayant réalisé le plus gros chiffre d'affaires sur Steam en 2021 sont :

https://www.actugaming.net/steam-cla...s-2021-464629/

5 sites pornographiques ont été mis en demeure le 13 Décembre par le CSA de mettre en place des contrôles pour vérifier l'âge des gens visionnant leurs contenus sous 15 jours. L'un des sites a fait parvenir une liste de 2000 adresses de sites pornographiques que le CSA "a oublié" dans sa mise en demeure :

https://www.clubic.com/porno_industr...s-oublies.html

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais quelle surprise ! Plus ça va, plus *Kalof Warzone et Vanguard* semble pousser à l'achat de blue prints en rendant le grinding de l'XP des armes de plus en plus pénible :
> 
> https://gamingintel.com/warzone-paci...etacticalbrit/
> 
> https://youtu.be/lq91Iy74jD8
> 
> Et histoire de rire, des packs de cosmétiques payant du *Kalof annuel* ont été disponible gratuitement dans Kalof : WWII :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...-santa-bundle/


Et le *Modern Warfare* de 2019 est toujours cassé depuis la nouvelle saison de Warzone. Par contre il est en promo  ::siffle::  Du coup les gens qui l’achètent ne pourront pas jouer au multijoueur  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Wordle* est un petit jeu sympathique sur navigateur sur l'idée du Master Mind pour ceux qui connaissent (évidemment tout le monde connait, on est tous vieux ici), mais avec des lettres :

https://www.destructoid.com/wordle-a...ugh-to-be-fun/

https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/

On n'aura des nouvelles de l'extension Sunbreak pour *Monter Hunter Rise* qu'au Printemps :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15111...n-sunbreak.htm





La toute nouvelle simulation de football free-to-play *UFL* présentera du gameplay le 27 Janvier. Le but est de concurrencer eFootball (facile) et FIFA (moins facile) :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/uf...vier-prochain/





Il y aura 6 styles de jeux différents dans l'arbre de compétences de *Horizon Forbidden West* :

https://gamerant.com/horizon-forbidd...ee-playstyles/

Une gamine de 10 ans demande à Alexa de lui proposer un défi. Alexa lui propose d'ouvrir une prise électrique et de mettre une pièce dedans :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...tok-challenge/

----------


## runner

> Une gamine de 10 ans demande à Alexa de lui proposer un défi. Alexa lui propose d'ouvrir une prise électrique et de mettre une pièce dedans :
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...tok-challenge/


C'est bien un défi. Idiot mais dans l'ère du temps et digne d'un défi idiot pour un pré-ado. L'IA a été bien programmée. ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

Elle travaille déjà à l'extermination de la race humaine. Ce qui devrait être plutôt facile comme défi.

----------


## Spawn

> S
> 
> Une gamine de 10 ans demande à Alexa de lui proposer un défi. Alexa lui propose d'ouvrir une prise électrique et de mettre une pièce dedans :
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021...tok-challenge/


Skynet qui commence à se réveiller, c'est pas trop tôt  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Skynet qui commence à se réveiller, c'est pas trop tôt


Le covid c'était juste un test

----------


## runner

> Elle travaille déjà à l'extermination de la race humaine. Ce qui devrait être plutôt facile comme défi.


Pas besoin, la race humaine travaille déjà sur sa propre extermination. ::ninja::

----------


## apocalypsius

Oui mais les machines optimisent le rendement.

----------


## mithrandir3

> C'est bien un défi. Idiot mais dans l'ère du temps et digne d'un défi idiot pour un pré-ado. L'IA a été bien programmée.


Il est assez délirant qu'ils s'en sortent avec un simple :



> "As soon as we became aware of this error, we took swift action to fix it."

----------


## runner

> Il est assez délirant qu'ils s'en sortent avec un simple :


Il y a pas eu mort donc c'est pas grave. ::trollface:: 





> She said: "We were doing some physical challenges, like laying down and rolling over holding a shoe on your foot, from a [physical education] teacher on YouTube earlier. Bad weather outside. She just wanted another one."


Maman, Papa, Où êtes vous ? ::huh:: 
Maman m'a abandonné. ::cry:: 
Alexa, Vas-y aboule un autre challenge car maman s'est barré avec papa sous la couette.  :Tap: 
Oui ma chérie, en voici un  :;): 
L'IA en mode pensée:  "Elle me saoule la petite, je vais la réduire au silence avec le dernier challenge à la con chez les jeunes de leur âge. Elle va plus m’emmerder après"  ::XD::  ::XD::  :Tutut:  :Tutut: 
 ::trollface:: 




> The dangerous activity, known as "the penny challenge", began circulating on TikTok and other social media websites about a year ago.


 ::|:

----------


## Tremex

Ça semble en route en Chine, Judge Dredd peut aller se rhabiller :

https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech...-prison-95781/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Jiangshi: Blood In The Banquet Hall* est un rpg dont le but est de gérer un restaurant le jour et combattre le mal la nuit. Kickstarté l'année dernière, le jeu doit sortir en 2022. Par contre, je ne trouve pas de gameplay :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robwiel...h=39e1ff13edcf

Le metroidvania *Islets* sortira su Steam en 2022 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/islets




Une bande-annonce pour *ILL*, un FPS horrifique sous Unreal Engine 5 qui doit sortir un jour prochain :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ameplay-video/




‘DarkChampion’ travaille sur un mod "Definitive Edition" pour le premier Far Cry, histoire de rendre ce dernier bien plus joli à l’œil :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...parison-video/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, et la base de données PlayStation, *Oxenfree 2 : Lost Signals* sortira le 8 Février sur PC, Switch et PlayStation :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15113...u-narratif.htm

*Fortnite* est en rade, ce qui provient vraisemblablement d'une nouvelle panne des serveurs d'Amazon :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15115...-les-infos.htm

Le MMORPG *Black Desert* a reçu une mise à jour avec divers ajustements de classe, mais surtout une monture Alpaca :

https://www.thegamer.com/black-deser...t-patch-notes/

*Ape Fight Club* est un jeu de bagarre à NFT qui promet trop de choses pour être vraiment honnête ... Comme l'histoire des NFT "Evolved Apes" qui a permis à un malandrin de récupérer 2.7 millions de dollars pour soit-disant créer un jeu où les NFT s'affronteraient ... Et qui a en fait fourni des jpegs avant de voler vers d'autres cieux :

https://www.thegamer.com/nft-nifty-a...on-fight-club/




Le CEO et fondateur de *Roblox* n'a pas payé d'impôts depuis la création de son entreprise grâce à une entourloupe du code des impôts US, consistant à donner des parts de l'entreprise à des membres de sa famille pour que la fortune de la personne ne dépasse pas un certain seuil. Faut avoir confiance en sa famille par contre :

https://kotaku.com/roblox-ceo-outed-...ely-1848282727
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/28/b...ess-stock.html

Rien que le titre du jeu de gestion *Space Warlord Organ Trading Simulator* est étrange. Le pitch est exactement ce que le titre promet. Mais en plus, le jeu supporte le Kinect sur PC :

https://gamerant.com/space-warlord-o...tor-kinect-pc/





3 missions de *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sortira le 18 Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, seront réservées à ceux qui auront précommandé le jeu :

https://gamerant.com/stranger-of-par...sive-missions/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Bioshock 4* ne se passerait pas en Antarctique ... Mais dans l'Espaaaaaaceuh ! :

https://gamerant.com/bioshock-space-...ror-potential/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement de *Star Wars Eclipse*, bien qu'ayant commencé il y a 18 mois, est tellement bordélique que la sortie ne serait pas prévue avant 2026 ou 2027 au mieux. Les problèmes incluent un projet bien trop ambitieux, un moteur pas adapté et surtout les difficultés de recrutement dues à la réputation effroyable de Quantic Dream (bien fait pour leurs gueules, j'ai envie de dire) :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385298.html
https://gamerant.com/star-wars-eclipse-launch-2027/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu'*AMD* se prépare à sortir une nouvelle technologie d'amélioration de la résolution des jeux vidéos pour ses cartes graphiques :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/amd-radeo...olution-rumor/

En attendant, son *FSR* est implanté sur 47 jeux, avec 24 autres en approche :

https://gamerant.com/amd-upscaling-f...orts-47-games/
https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-fidelit...ot-of-support/

Le jeu de bagarre *Virtua Fighter 5 Ultimate Showdown* marche bien selon SEGA :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050845791.html

*John Madden* est décédé hier. Et EA dit merci pour les 30 ans de licence, Il voulait pas une augmentation comme la FIFA lui, au moins :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050845793.html

Le MMORPG *Ashes of Creation*, toujours en développement, est passé de l'Unreal Engine 4 au 5 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050845799.html




L'*Inde* va investir 10 milliards de dollars dans le développement des semi-conducteurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indias-dolla...els-attention/

----------


## Sannom

> Le CEO et fondateur de *Roblox* n'a pas payé d'impôts depuis la création de son entreprise grâce à une entourloupe du code des impôts US, consistant à donner des parts de l'entreprise à des membres de sa famille pour que la fortune de la personne ne dépasse pas un certain seuil. Faut avoir confiance en sa famille par contre :


Obligé : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErcVWc5n6bU&t=95s

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement de *Star Wars Eclipse*, bien qu'ayant commencé il y a 18 mois, est tellement bordélique que la sortie ne serait pas prévue avant 2026 ou 2027 au mieux. Les problèmes incluent un projet bien trop ambitieux, un moteur pas adapté et *surtout les difficultés de recrutement dues à la réputation effroyable de Quantic Dream* (bien fait pour leurs gueules, j'ai envie de dire) :
> 
> https://www.millenium.org/news/385298.html
> https://gamerant.com/star-wars-eclipse-launch-2027/


Même les développeurs se mettent à boycotter le prochain jeu de Quantic Dream ?

Troll On/

C'est pas sympa de cancel Quantic Dream, ce studio avec sûrement aussi des gens talentueux et pas toxiques, tout ça pour se donner bonne conscience...

Wait  ::ninja:: 

/Troll Off

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Martial Law* est un visual novel gratuit sur Steam, à propos de de la Pologne communiste :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-a-free...munist-poland/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1712390/Martial_Law/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le RPG à la Disco Elysium au 16ème siècle d'*Obsidian*, nommé pour le moment Projet Missouri, est bien parti pour sortir en 2022. Par contre, Everwild serait un bon gros bordel :

https://wccftech.com/disco-elysium-o...ild-real-mess/

*Forza Horizon 5* atteint les 14 millions de joueurs :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/12/pl...rza-horizon-5/

*Nvidia* présentera des trucs le 4 Janvier (des infos excitantes pour le jeu vidéo comme ils disent) :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-special-...-january-2022/





Le jeu de nains de l'espace *Deep Rock Galactic* sortira sur PlayStation le 4 Janvier, et sera sur le PS Plus :

https://wccftech.com/deep-rock-galac...lus-free-game/




*Dividends & Decay* est un ... jeu ...  Une feuille de calcul en fait ... de gestion d'armée nécromantique ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/be-a-skeleta...eadsheet-game/

https://jordangrayson.itch.io/dividends-decay

----------


## Herman Speed

> Même les développeurs se mettent à boycotter le prochain jeu de Quantic Dream ?
> 
> Troll On/
> 
> C'est pas sympa de cancel Quantic Dream, ce studio avec sûrement aussi des gens talentueux et pas toxiques, tout ça pour se donner bonne conscience...
> 
> Wait 
> 
> /Troll Off



Monsieur Ruvon, vous êtes mauvaise langue.
Quantic Dream gagne ses procès, T'ENTENDS !  ::trollface::  (Discours officiel des avocats)

Source de l'article du résumé :
https://www.journaldugeek.com/2021/0...ntre-le-monde/
Par Elisa Rahouadj le 22 septembre 2021

*Le Monde perd le procès pour protéger ses sources anonymes*

Après plusieurs années de bataille juridique, le verdict est tombé pour Quantic Dream et son attaque en justice contre Mediapart et Le Monde. 
Pour rappel, en 2018, des articles apparaissaient sur ces deux journaux, rapportant des faits et rumeurs sur le présumé environnement de travail toxique au sein des locaux de Quantic Dream, et sur des cas de harcèlement sexuel. 
Quantic Dream avait alors réagi en accusant les deux médias de diffamation.


Alors qu’Activision-Blizzard subit en ce moment même le contrecoup d’accusations similaires, Quantic Dream est loin d’être sorti d’affaire puisque le jugement a été rendu en faveur des fondateurs de Quantic Dream face au Monde d’un côté, mais également en faveur de Mediapart d’un autre côté.


Quantic Dream a-t-il des cadavres dans le placard ?


Cela signifie donc que, si l’article du Monde contenait des informations impossibles à vérifier sans compromettre l’anonymat de leurs sources, les allégations formulées par Mediapart ont quant à elles été jugées assez fiables pour ne pas être qualifiées de diffamation. 

Une affaire qui met donc la puce à l’oreille quant aux véritables conditions de travail chez Quantic Dream, mais aussi quant aux motivations du studio par rapport à son action en justice.


En effet, d’autres médias, tels que Solidaires Informatique ou encore Gamekult, ont révélé que Quantic Dream les avait menacé de porter plainte contre eux pour des cas similaires, après la publication de rapports sur l’entreprise ou d’appel à témoins visant à recueillir les témoignages des employés de manière anonyme, ce qui les fait légitimement se demander si Quantic Dream n’aurait pas certaines choses à se reprocher.

-------------------------

Résultat, tout le monde à la flippe au contact avec ce Studio.  ::lol::  



Sinioré, vous avez mis trop de coups de pression, ça semble louche.  :^_^:

----------


## dridrilamenace

> *Ape Fight Club* est un jeu de bagarre à NFT qui promet trop de choses pour être vraiment honnête ... Comme l'histoire des NFT "Evolved Apes" qui a permis à un malandrin de récupérer 2.7 millions de dollars pour soit-disant créer un jeu où les NFT s'affronteraient ... Et qui a en fait fourni des jpegs avant de voler vers d'autres cieux :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/nft-nifty-a...on-fight-club/
> 
> https://youtu.be/PUq0KUhm-w8


1400 vues en deux mois avec 14 pouces verts contre 25 pouces rouges.
Peut mieux faire: il va falloir faire plus d'efforts pour se hisser au niveau d'ubisoft.

----------


## Herman Speed

Après investissement, cet escroc a fait mieux qu' UBISOFT. 2.7 millions de $, NOT BAD. 

Ubisoft a lancé des NFT mais c’est un échec total

Ces NFT servaient avant tout à acheter des produits et des skins dans le jeu, rien qui n’aide à faire avancer l’utilisateur dans sa partie, de façon à conserver un côté “free to play” dans les jeux d’Ubisoft, l’achat de NFT n’étant pas obligatoire pour avoir l’expérience la plus complète possible. Mais selon Liz Edwards, qui travaille pour le jeu Apex Legends, Ubisoft n’aurait pas réussi à vendre plus de 15 NFT, un cuisant échec pour la firme française.

Ubisoft a essayé, Epic Games s’y refuse
Avec un total de vente estimé aujourd’hui à 445,49 Tezos (une cryptomonnaie utilisée par Ubisoft pour l’occasion), *l’éditeur n’aura pas gagné plus de 2000 € dans cette histoire*. S’il faut évidemment laisser du temps à Ubisoft pour que le processus se mette en place et se fasse connaître des joueurs, il est évident que les têtes pensantes de l’entreprise tricolore espéraient un tout autre départ pour cette nouvelle technologie.

https://www.journaldugeek.com/2021/1...n-echec-total/
Par Tristan le 22 décembre 2021

----------


## Jeliel

> *Nvidia* présentera des trucs le 4 Janvier (des infos excitantes pour le jeu vidéo comme ils disent) :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/nvidia-special-...-january-2022/


Comme par hasard le jour de la présentation AMD et Intel.

"Bon, on a rien de prévu nous mais ca serait pas mal de le dire à tout le monde le même jour que la présentation des autres la !"

----------


## 564.3

> Comme par hasard le jour de la présentation AMD et Intel.
> 
> "Bon, on a rien de prévu nous mais ca serait pas mal de le dire à tout le monde le même jour que la présentation des autres la !"


Ah bah c'est bien, ça fait un "GPU day" où tous les acteurs vont parler de leurs "nouveautés" que pas grand monde pourra/voudra acheter vu l'état des stocks et des tarifs.
Ils vont surtout essayer de nous vendre du rêve  :Emo:

----------


## runner

> Comme par hasard le jour de la présentation AMD et Intel.
> 
> "Bon, on a rien de prévu nous mais ca serait pas mal de le dire à tout le monde le même jour que la présentation des autres la !"


Comme chaque année, AMD, nvidia et Intel ont une conf au CES. Rien de nouveau.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

*Super Intern Story* est un jeu d'aventures à propos d'un monstre travaillant dans un jeu vidéo, en développement et prévu pour sortir en 2022 sur Steam. Non, ça ne parle pas d'incarner Bobby Kotick ou David Cage, cherchant à recruter malgré leurs réputations :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sup...lant-jeu-video




Où on parle du développement du 1er *Final Fantasy*, qui a sauvé Square de la faillite avant qu'un film ne l'y plonge :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15032...agon-quest.htm

Joe Ziegler quitte le poste de Game Director de Valorant pour un autre projet, toujours chez *Riot*. Probablement, l'un des nombreux projets en cours de la boite ... Vous devriez lire le dossier de Canard PC à ce sujet :

https://www.thegamer.com/valorant-ga...iegler-leaves/

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/d...re-riot-games/

*Yasumi Matsuno* (Vagrant's Story, Final Fantasy Tactics, Final Fantasy XII) écrit le scénario d'un nouveau jeu non précisé :

https://gamerant.com/vagrant-story-c...asumi-matsuno/

De fieffés dataminers ont trouvé une scène qui aurait dû se trouver au milieu des crédits de fin de la campagne d'*Halo Infinite*. La vidéo est dans l'article :

https://gamerant.com/deleted-halo-in...ene-uncovered/

Il y aura bien une gestion des relations avec les NPC de *Haunted Chocolatier*, le prochain jeu d'Eric Barone, même si le fonctionnement risque d'être bien différents de celles de Stardew Valley :

https://gamerant.com/haunted-chocola...relationships/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des images du *Kalof Annuel de 2023* auraient fuité :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-20...s-multiplayer/
https://www.pcinvasion.com/call-of-d...3-leak-images/

https://imgur.com/a/yMbnqNK

Une bande-annonce pour le tactical-FPS *Black One Blood Brothers*, qui doit sortir d'accès anticipé sur Steam le 11 Janvier :

https://nofrag.com/le-fps-tactique-b...r-de-gameplay/

Certaines cartes mères *Asus ROG Maximus Z690 Hero* sont rappelées par Asus en raison d'un composant monté à l'envers, qui semble-t-il fait cramer quelque chose au démarrage :

https://gizmodo.com/this-asus-mother...b-m-1848286509




> “In our ongoing investigation, we have preliminarily identified a potential reversed memory capacitor issue in the production process from one of the production lines that may cause debug error code 53, no post, or motherboard components damage. The issue potentially affects units manufactured in 2021 with the part number 90MB18E0-MVAAY0 and serial number starting with MA, MB, or MC.”


La ville chinoise de *Xi'an* est confinée en raison d'une résurgence du Covid. Et c'Est un lieu de production important pour les mémoires vives et flash ... Oui, les prix vont encore augmenter :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/com...e-2053082.html

*Fractal*, le marché pour NFT du jeu vidéo de Justin Kan, cofondateur de Twitch, est ouvert. Il y a quelques jours, le Discord du machin avait été le théâtre d'une arnaque aux faux NFT. Déjà que les NFT, de base ... :

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/30/j...-debuts-today/

La *Corée du Sud* demande à Google et Apple de bloquer la distribution de jeux "play-to-earn" sur leur territoire, vu qu'ils y sont techniquement illégaux. La raison est que les gains peuvent être considérés comme des prix, et il faut un certain âge pour participer à ces jeux en Corée du Sud. Les deux plateformes doivent aussi bientôt permettre les moyens de paiements tiers et semblent y mettre de la mauvaise volonté :

https://gizmodo.com/south-korea-asks...cry-1848286727

Les 5 souhaits de TheGamer pour le jeu vidéo en 2022. 3 de ceux-ci vont vous étonner, ou pas :

https://www.thegamer.com/five-new-ye...games-in-2022/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le mod Sim Settlements pour *Fallout 4* vient de recevoir son deuxième chapitre, rajoutant deux nouvelles factions et continuant le scénario pour reconstruire le Commonwealth ... Ça donne une idée des conditions de réussites du Brexit :

https://gamerant.com/fallout-4-dlc-sized-mod/

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/55817

*Bitburner* est un idle game gratuit sur Steam ... Avec du Java dedans (pas le café, le langage informatique) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bitburner-is...al-javascript/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1812820/Bitburner/

Quand *Bully 2* a été annulé en 2008, il y avait 6-7h de contenu jouable, avec pas mal de détails. Game Informer donne pas mal d'infos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bully-2-got-...9-say-ex-devs/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...er-get-to-play

*Mon Bazou* est un jeu très probablement québecois en accès anticipé dont le but est d'enchainer les petits boulots pour transformer son bazou (rien de sexuel, c'est une chiotte roulante dans le langage du coin) en voiture de course :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-a-game...street-racing/




Et les 5 *subreddits* les plus lus de 2021 concernent tous des jeux vidéos, r/genshin_impact, r/leagueoflegends, r/gaming, r/ffixv, et r/rpclipsgta :

https://gamerant.com/best-reddit-subreddits-gaming/

C'est vraiment la fin pour les téléphones *BlackBerry* :

https://gizmodo.com/goodbye-blackber...ime-1848289708

----------


## Ruvon

La rédaction de Dystopeek a commencé à publier ses Top 2021 (jeux vidéo, BD, série, film, et autres), garantis 300% subjectifs :

Celui de l'inimitable Flad : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/top-2021dystoseal/

Celui du dernier arrivé LupusVII : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/top-2021-...n-de-lupusvii/

Celui de notre wargamer (mais pas que) SA_Avenger : https://dystopeek.fr/divers/films/to...-de-saavenger/

Celui du sanctifié par Couly, Bofang : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/top-2021-...ion-de-bofang/

Et le mien : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/top-2021-...tion-de-ruvon/

Toute la rédaction n'est pas encore passée, il en reste à venir, mais si vous vous ennuyez en cette fin d'après-midi de réveillon, ça vous fera déjà de la lecture  ::ninja:: 

Et en parlant de top, le* Top 10 des jeux indés* par *IndieDB* est sorti :

https://www.indiedb.com/features/pla...-the-year-2021

Top 3 : Chernobilyte, Hedon Bloodrite et The Forgotten City.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Ça fait donc un an qu'*Overwatch* n'a pas eu de grosse mise à jour, vu que tout le monde semble travailler sur Overwatch 2, qui devrait faire son début en compétition au Printemps :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/krishol...h=260a1f0612db

Robert Bowling, l'ancien creative strategist d'Infinity Ward de 2006 à 2012, pense qu'il est temps de "revitaliser" Kalof et d'arrêter de toujours faire la même chose. Bobby et ses potes s'en foutent, ça se vend :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fo.../1100-6499257/





Akitoshi Kawazu, le créateur de la série de JRPG *SaGa* travaille sur un remaster, un remake et un nouveau jeu. Oui, les 3 à la fois :

https://kotaku.com/saga-creator-is-w...d-a-1848290451
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...e-and-new-game

Des mods pour rendre plus jolis *Resident Evil 2 et 3, et Silent Hill 2* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...vil-48184.html

Le jeu d'aventures *Promenade* doit sortir en 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pro...ments-farfelus




*MIR4* est un MMORPG sur mobile et PC populaire en Corée du Sud pour le moment. C'est un "play to earn" à cryptomonnaies sans NFT, qui devrait donc bientôt disparaître suite à la nouvelle législation du pays. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet. Le truc à savoir c'est que le jeu, qui culmine à 97.000 joueurs simultanés, a banni 7 millions de comptes :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15120...-tricheurs.htm

*Mortal Kombat HD Trilogy* est un remaster des 3 premiers Mortal Kombat fait par des fans. Pour le faire valider par WB, les développeurs ont lancé une pétition qui a atteint 15.000 signatures pour le moment :

https://www.thegamer.com/mortal-komb...ition-footage/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2021/12...ly-received-ed




Le Halo-Portal free-to-play en bêta *Splitgate* a atteint les 15 millions de téléchargements :

https://www.thegamer.com/splitgate-2...ion-downloads/








Le Schmup *Gunvein* sortira en 2022 sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/gunvein-...-and-consoles/




Le jeu d'aventures *‘Kurokami-sama’s Feast* sortira en anglais le 21 Janvier 2022 sur PC et Switch. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam (et Jast Store) :

https://noisypixel.net/adventure-gam...eplay-trailer/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...misamas_Feast/




Des infos sur la prochaine mise à jour du tactical shooter *Ready or Not* :

https://nofrag.com/ready-or-not-deta...e-mise-a-jour/

----------


## KOUB

Des nouvelles du remake *TimeSplitters Rewind* :

https://nofrag.com/des-nouvelles-pou...itters-rewind/




C'est l'heure du bilan financer de *Star Citizen* ... :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385277.html

... Vous prendrez bien un *Legatus 2951 Pack* avec tous les vaisseaux à 40.000 dollars ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-citizen-legatus-pack/

L'*Inde* aussi s’intéresse à la gabelle d'*Apple* sur les paiements dans son app-store :

https://gizmodo.com/it-looks-like-in...yme-1848291728

----------


## yodaxy

> Hier, 23h45


Si ça c'est pas la preuve que KOUB est en réalité un bot qui veut détruire l'humanité à coup de news  ::ninja:: 

Bonne année les canards  :;):

----------


## Aza

Bonne année à tous <3

----------


## Megiddo

Meilleurs souhaits pour 2022 les Canards. Des bisous.  ::):

----------


## Higgins

Bonne année les newseurs et les lecteurs de news!
Mais pas bonne année aux affreux canards qui font que des débats.

----------


## Tenebris

Bonne année les canards !
2022, c'est la bonne, on l'aura notre Ace combat dans le Choice ;p

----------


## Zerger

Bonne année à tous, que votre backlog soit plein et que vos NFT du multivers en open world prennent de la valeur rapidement

----------


## runner

Bonne année à tous et aux aficionados de Koub, notre empereur de la news.

----------


## Strife

Bonané les Coincoins! Que les news soient avec vous!

----------


## Supergounou

Bonne année ! Il serait peut-être temps de changer ce titre  :tired:

----------


## Kriegor

Bonne année Haraban, Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…

Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)

et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.

Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,




> Si ça c'est pas la preuve que KOUB est en réalité un bot qui veut détruire l'humanité à coup de news


Nouvelles restrictions hier au Québec pour le Covid, plus de regroupement de personnes autorisées. Du coup, Nouvel an par GoToMeeting.




> Bonne année les canards !
> 2022, c'est la bonne, on l'aura notre Ace combat dans le Choice ;p


Et pourquoi pas une sortie de Silksong ou un port de Bloodborne sur PC pendant qu'on est ?  ::P: 

En tous cas, bonne année à tous,

Des screenshots d'un build de 2018 de *Starfield* ont fuité :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...ts-2018-build/



Spoiler Alert! 










Vous connaissez Atlantic Rim ? C'est un mockbuster de Pacific Rim. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je vous conseille la vidéo youtube de Monstres de Films sur le sujet (je vous l'intègre car j'ai la place hinhin). En tous cas, voici *Clownfield 2042*, un FPs parodiant Battlefield 2042 plus ou moins sur le même principe :




https://www.dsogaming.com/news/battl...able-on-steam/




le *CES 2022* a toujours lieu à Las Vegas la semaine prochaine, mais fermera un jour plus tôt pour lutter contre la propagation du Covid ... Heu ... :

https://gizmodo.com/ces-2022-will-cl...l-s-1848292218

Yosuke Matsuda, CEO de *Square Enix* a dit espérer pour la nouvelle année que les NFTs et la blockchain (et le metaverse) deviennent une "tendance majeure" dans les jeux vidéos. Il a d'ailleurs aussi annoncé que la compagnie avait fait des investissements en ce sens :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rend-in-games/
https://www.destructoid.com/square-e...-years-letter/

Des succès de *GoldenEye 007 Remake* sont apparus sur XBox ... il se pourrait donc bien que ... Non pas de Ace Combat 7 dans le humble choice ! :

https://gamerant.com/goldeneye-007-r...appear-online/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-achievements/





*Sonic Frontiers* n'était pas prêt pour les 30 ans du hérisson bleu à baskets pour qu'il ne soit pas trop pourri. J'attends quand même de voir, tel le chat échaudé :

https://gamerant.com/sonic-frontiers-30th-anniversary/

*Sega* n'a encore rien vraiment décidé rapport aux NFTs et aux jeux play-to-earn :

https://gamerant.com/sega-nfts/

Il y avait des tas de DLC prévus pour *Final Fantasy XV* à l'origine, avant que ça parte en cacahuète :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...ing-explained/

800.000 copies vendues pour *Shin Megami Tensei V* :

https://noisypixel.net/shin-megami-t...its-worldwide/

Quelques infos ont fuité sur Prime Gaming à propos de Sprinter, le prochain agent *Valorant* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385313.html

Du gameplay pour la classe de Sorcier du FPS médiéval fantastique *Schism* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...g-brutal-doom/




*Koei Tecmo* va présenter plein de nouveaux jeux en 2022. Tant qu'ils sortent pas en Février, tout va bien :

https://gamerant.com/koei-tecmo-plan...eals-for-2022/

*The Planet Crafter* est un jeu de craft-survie-terraformation qui doit sortir au premier trimestre 2022. Une démo jouable et un prologue, qui sont peut-être la même chose, sont disponibles sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crash-on-sur...ers-free-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...fter_Prologue/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanet_Crafter/




*Brutal Orchestra* est un roguelite au tour par tour disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/kill-bizarre...tal-orchestra/




Et pour finir ... Les jeux qui ont été le plus nommés les meilleurs jeux de l'année en 2021 sont :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=4460f0fb63bc

----------


## runner

> Yosuke Matsuda, CEO de Square Enix a dit espérer pour la nouvelle année que les NFTs et la blockchain (et le metaverse) deviennent une "tendance majeure" dans les jeux vidéos. Il a d'ailleurs aussi annoncé que la compagnie avait fait des investissements en ce sens :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rend-in-games/
> https://www.destructoid.com/square-e...-years-letter/


Je sens qu'on va bouffer de la merde encore plus malodorante pendant des années

----------


## yodaxy

> Bonne année ... Gros bisous.


On dirait le générique du club Dorothée pour les anniversaires avec tous les noms  :Emo: 




> Nouvelles restrictions hier au Québec pour le Covid, plus de regroupement de personnes autorisées. Du coup, Nouvel an par GoToMeeting.


Ah pas de chance ! Bon courage à toi et à tous les Québécois  :;):  et bonne année pleine de news  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bonne année à tous, et merci aux tauliers qui animent le topic !

J'ai pas d'idée pour changer le titre là tout de suite, mais je prends bonne note de la demande.

----------


## Spawn

Combien se reconnaissent dans ce mème ?  ::ninja:: 


Et bonne année, beaucoup de nouveaux jeux cette année  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Bonne année à tous, et merci aux tauliers qui animent le topic !
> 
> J'ai pas d'idée pour changer le titre là tout de suite, mais je prends bonne note de la demande.


Le topic des newseurs francophones. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

La bonne année avec des bisous  ::lol:: 

Allez un peu de lol pour bien commencer cette année (qui s'annonce chargée en JV annoncés pour 2022 qui seront reportés à 2023), avec les aventures de l'incompétence et de l'absence totale de professionnalisme dans la traduction d'ouvrages sur le jeu vidéo (celui sur le retrogaming écrit par Mike Diver) par les éditions de La Martinière, un thread :





Woups j'avions oublié la conversation complète pour ceux qui n'aiment pas lire sur Twitter :

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...223734786.html

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai pas d'idée pour changer le titre là tout de suite, mais je prends bonne note de la demande.


Épate nous !  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

> La bonne année avec des bisous 
> 
> Allez un peu de lol pour bien commencer cette année (qui s'annonce chargée en JV annoncés pour 2022 qui seront reportés à 2023), avec les aventures de l'incompétence et de l'absence totale de professionnalisme dans la traduction d'ouvrages sur le jeu vidéo (celui sur le retrogaming écrit par Mike Diver) par les éditions de La Martinière, un thread :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woups j'avions oublié la conversation complète pour ceux qui n'aiment pas lire sur Twitter :
> ...


Les "farfadets" animés  ::XD::  Grandiose.

----------


## ExPanda

Un bonne année les canards !  ::lol:: 




> 


Ce niveau zéro d'implication.  ::O:

----------


## Flad

> La bonne année avec des bisous 
> 
> Allez un peu de lol pour bien commencer cette année (qui s'annonce chargée en JV annoncés pour 2022 qui seront reportés à 2023), avec les aventures de l'incompétence et de l'absence totale de professionnalisme dans la traduction d'ouvrages sur le jeu vidéo (celui sur le retrogaming écrit par Mike Diver) par les éditions de La Martinière, un thread :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woups j'avions oublié la conversation complète pour ceux qui n'aiment pas lire sur Twitter :
> ...


Cette trad' de la honte  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

On devrait envoyer en prison les mecs qui écrivent des pavés sur Twitter  :tired: 

Genre en 2022, on a pas d'autres supports mieux adaptées. 

Enfin bon, assez violente la traduction effectivement. Ça me rappelle quand Guilty a traduit une choppe par un catapultage au sol  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Cette trad' de la honte


Après, traduire Master System en Système Maître, on y était presque. Ils auraient mis Système Maître Sega et je validais toute la trad.

La personne nommée comme traductrice de l'ouvrage est pourtant traductrice régulière pour Bragelonne et d'autres maisons d'édition... Vraiment étrange. Surtout que :





Ils avaient été prévenus. Comme le laisse entendre l'auteur du thread, serait-ce une erreur de version envoyée à l'impression ?...




> On devrait envoyer en prison les mecs qui écrivent des pavés sur Twitter 
> 
> Genre en 2022, on a pas d'autres supports mieux adaptées.





> Woups j'avions oublié la conversation complète pour ceux qui n'aiment pas lire sur Twitter :
> 
> https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...223734786.html


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Ah my bad, j'ai lu en diagonale.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est la magie de l'EDIT alors qu'on a déjà ouvert le post, on verra jamais la modif. C'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux reposter juste derrière

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre comme ça.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils avaient été prévenus. Comme le laisse entendre l'auteur du thread, serait-ce une erreur de version envoyée à l'impression ?...


Mais même ça est difficile à comprendre. Comment tu peux arriver à produire ce genre de texte ? Même pour un brouillon ?

----------


## mithrandir3

> Mais même ça est difficile à comprendre. Comment tu peux arriver à produire ce genre de texte ? Même pour un brouillon ?


Oui c'est ni fait ni à faire. Et ça veut dire que la traductrice n'a pas du tout compris le sens du texte original. Ce n'est pas juste quelques coquilles.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Cela me donne l'impression d'une personne qui aurait essayé de gagner du temps en balançant le texte dans un traducteur automatique puis en repassant derrière pour corriger, mais qui serait effectivement passée à côté de trucs vraiment énormes.  :WTF: 

Erreur de bonne foi, incompétence pure et/ou délais intenables, il y a sûrement une "histoire" là-derrière.

----------


## Stelarc

Même au niveau de la syntaxe c'est dégueulasse.

----------


## FB74



----------


## pipoop

La "traductrice" c'est grillée pour cette maison d'édition elle as plus intérêt à les contacter ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PiA_WjX854


(teaser de Arc Raiders)
J'ai eu rapidement comme une sensation de déjà vu, retrouvé pourquoi: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13639243 ( teaser d'Arc Raiders dévoilé il y a 3 semaines et relayé par KOUB )  ::ninja:: 
Mais ouais ça claque, et il y en a peut-être d'autres qui l'avaient raté.
En passant, bonne année à KOUB, Ruvon, et aux autres aussi  ::): 

Edit: multi-edit pour précisions

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bonne année Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…
> 
> Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)
> 
> et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.
> 
> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


Ah bah tout pareil du coup !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bonne année à tout le monde qui fréquente ce topic, et en particulier à nos newsers investis  :;):

----------


## Elma

> Bonne année Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…
> 
> Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)
> 
> et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.
> 
> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


Wow ! C'est un peu touchant, bonne année à toi aussi et aux autres !

----------


## Haraban

> Bonne année Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…
> 
> Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)
> 
> et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.
> 
> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


He bien merci beaucoup. Je ne te souhaite pas le meilleur, il arrive (peut-être...) déjà pour toi avec BOTW2 en fin d'année. Rien ne pourrait te rendre plus heureux d'après ce que j'ai compris  ::trollface::  .

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

*Steam* a encore battu son record de fréquentation à 27.942.036 joueurs simultanés :

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-28-mi...player-record/

*Moonlaw* est un petit metroid-like gratuit sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/moonlaw

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1839590/Moonlaw/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait bien qu'un mode temporaire sans construction apparaisse dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.thegamer.com/fortnite-no-build-rumour/

*Atlus* a renouvelé les noms de domaines p5m, p5b, persona5m, et persona5b. Certains y voient de nouveaux projets autour de Personna 5. Moi, je dirai juste que c'est pas facile de trouver des trucs à dire un Dimanche 2 Janvier :

https://www.thegamer.com/atlus-perso...ins-persona-5/

Des mods VR pour *Resident Evil Remake 2 et 3* avancent bien :

https://wccftech.com/resident-evil-r...ly-functional/




*Ian Livingstone*, le cofondateur de Games Workshop, a été fait chevalier ... Allez, Y a des trucs bien dans les jeux vidéos Warhammer quand même :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-honours-list

La deuxième partie d'une extension faite par un fan nommée Second Wind pour *Zelda: Breath of the Wild* est disponible :

https://www.destructoid.com/zelda-br...nother-update/




Greg Lobanov, game director de *Chicory: A Colorful Tale*, tease un truc :

https://gamerant.com/chicory-dev-new-game-tease/





Un petit peu de gameplay pour le FPS horrifique *ILL*, qui se finance sur Patreon :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-an-atm...r-shooter-ill/

----------


## Herman Speed

> La deuxième partie d'une extension faite par un fan nommée Second Wind pour *Zelda: Breath of the Wild* est disponible :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/zelda-br...nother-update/


Attention pour modder cela, faut faire preuve de tipiakerie. Attention Nintendo va striker.

Je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui n'ont pas de personnalité et qui participent au Forum. Bonne année oubliable 2022.  ::ninja:: 

Mod pour WIIU : 

https://gamebanana.com/projects/35468 - Jeu tipiak sur Emulateur.

https://discord.com/channels/6006798...17546245783572

----------


## runner

> *Ian Livingstone*, le cofondateur de Games Workshop, a été fait chevalier ... Allez, Y a des trucs bien dans les jeux vidéos Warhammer quand même :
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-honours-list


Il a aussi créé les livres dont vous êtes le héros et a participé et dirigé Eidos Interactive.

----------


## Kriegor

> He bien merci beaucoup. Je ne te souhaite pas le meilleur, il arrive (peut-être...) déjà pour toi avec BOTW2 en fin d'année. Rien ne pourrait te rendre plus heureux d'après ce que j'ai compris  .


Alors que je t'ai cité en premier.  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

Ça c'est l'esprit topic des niouzes, faire coucou à certains et dire aux autres qu'ils n'ont pas de personnalité  ::lol:: 




> Moi, je dirai juste que c'est pas facile de trouver des trucs à dire un Dimanche 2 Janvier


J'aurais mis ce commentaire sous la "niouze" sur Fortnite plutôt, parce que dans le genre encore moins intéressant, ça se pose là  ::ninja:: 

Et en effet, Ian Livingstone chez Games Workshop, c'était jusqu'en 1991. Il a fait deux trois autres trucs ::ninja::  Il a juste inventé les Défis Fantastiques, qui ont lancé les "Livres dont vous êtes le héros", en plus d'avoir été CEO de Eidos de 95 à 2002.

----------


## Nono

Merci Kriegor, excellente année à toi.

Bonne année à tous les piliers de bar, au tenancier Koub et aux valeureux barmen pour nous abreuver toute l'année.

----------


## FB74



----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Et voilà le programme des *Awesome Games Done Quick 2022*, qui commenceront le 9 Janvier :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...mme-48188.html

https://gamesdonequick.com/schedule

NEKCOM Games (Dying 1983, Dying: Reborn) présentera un RPG nommé *Project SAS* le 6 Janvier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/nekc...s-on-january-6




Une bande-annonce / publicité pour *Babylon’s Fall*, qui doit sortir le 3 Mars sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/baby...-tv-commercial




2.8 millions de vente pour la série de JRPG *Yakuza*, uniquement sur PC :

https://noisypixel.net/yakuza-franch...n-units-on-pc/

L'éditeur *Finji* (Chicory, Tunic), se lamente de la concurrence et du prix du développement au niveau des jeux indés :

https://www.ign.com/articles/chicory...ames-expensive

----------


## akaraziel

> Bonne année Haraban, Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…
> 
> Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)
> 
> et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.
> 
> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


Merci à toi, bonne année les canards.  ::): 





> Combien se reconnaissent dans ce mème ? 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...101_164817.jpg
> 
> Et bonne année, beaucoup de nouveaux jeux cette année


Mais tellement.  :^_^: 





> La bonne année avec des bisous 
> 
> Allez un peu de lol pour bien commencer cette année (qui s'annonce chargée en JV annoncés pour 2022 qui seront reportés à 2023), avec les aventures de l'incompétence et de l'absence totale de professionnalisme dans la traduction d'ouvrages sur le jeu vidéo (celui sur le retrogaming écrit par Mike Diver) par les éditions de La Martinière, un thread :
> 
> 
> Woups j'avions oublié la conversation complète pour ceux qui n'aiment pas lire sur Twitter :
> 
> https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...223734786.html


Ca donne envie d'acheter le bouquin.  ::XD::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


Je sais pas si je dois me réjouir ou m'inquiéter d'être dans une liste aussi exhaustive, j'ai dû vérifier dans mon placard si tu y étais pas.

Malgré ma paranoïa, je te souhaite aussi une bonne année pleine de jeux vidéo chelou plein de couleurs, de kawai, de pr0n et nécessitant des reflexes d'épileptiques.

----------


## Getz

> Bonne année ...


Merci Kriegor, quel honneur d'être dans la liste  :^_^: 
Bonne année à toi aussi et à tous les canards !

----------


## Timesquirrel

Bonne année à toi également Kriegor et au plaisir de te lire sur le forum. (Et c'est cool que tu partages ton expertise sur certains jeux "de niche" avec la communauté)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> (Et c'est cool que tu partages ton expertise sur certains jeux "de niche" avec la communauté)


Il joue à Nintendogs ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Zerger

Non, par contre il a speedrun 101% tous les Leisure Suit Larry  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Il joue à Nintendogs ?


Ce n'est pas si éloigné de la réalité que ça vu qu'il doit y avoir du petplay et du 'dressage' dans certains des jeux qu'il mentionne  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Bonne année Haraban, Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…
> 
> Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)
> 
> et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.
> 
> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


Bisous  :Red:

----------


## FB74

Moi je n'y suis pas, donc "pas de bonne année".  :Tap:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Moi je n'y suis pas, donc "pas de bonne année".


Selon l'auteur c'est ta faute, t'es juste un random de 2010 sans "personnalité" aussi  :Indeed: 

(CPC la commu super saine  ::trollface:: )

----------


## jujupatate

Bonne année les nazes.  ::lol::

----------


## Molina

> Bonne année Haraban, Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…
> 
> Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)
> 
> et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.
> 
> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


Merci, bonne année à toi (et à tous les autres canards qui se reconnaitront, c'est l'avantage de ne pas faire de liste  ::P: ).

----------


## Aza

> Bonne année Haraban, Supergounou, Catel, Franky Mikey, Pipoop, Monsieur Cacao, Schouffy, Erkin, Illynir, Zerger, Makiayoyo, Nephizz, Maximelene, SuicideSnake, Pseudoridicule, Captain_Cowkill, KOUB, Ruvon, FMP-thE_mAd, dridrilamenace, Maalak, Ultragreatsword, LeLiquid, akaraziel, Tenebris, Laya, wcxd, Xchroumfph, cooly08, banditbandit, Baalim, MrKrev, Molina, Da-Soth, Hyeud, JulLeBarge, FoxDy, Parpaingue, Higgins, Oldnoobie, Getz, Flad, AstralMushroom, PurEcontact, Megiddo, Zapp le Grand, Astasloth, amiral_slip, S0da, Sylla, Nono, SilverPig, M.Rick75, Comodorecass, Anark, KaiN34, Wedgge, Jeckhyl, Biscuitkzh, Zaraf, Orkestra, Nickocko, Sao, YogiSequo, runner, Robix66, Timesquirrel, FericJaggar, Yog-Sothoth, Gobbopathe, Haraban, IHateWin, Munshine, Marmottas, Olipro, Lazyjoe, Aza, Ckao, Elma, Bobbin, Logan, pesos, Strife, yodaxy, Kaelis, BenbenD…
> 
> Momok et Dicsaw même s’ils ne passent plus (et c’est dommage)
> 
> et tous les autres que j’ai oubliés. Ne m’en voulez pas, c’est juste que vous êtes moins marquant. Vous manquez probablement de personnalité.
> 
> Je suis vraiment content d’avoir trouvé cette communauté ! Je voulais vous remercier pour tous ces échanges passionnants. Gros bisous.


Bonne année à toi aussi et à tout le monde <3 même si on n'est pas tjrs d'accord j'adore vous lire tous les jours

----------


## SilverPig

Ah! C'est donc sur le topic des newz que ça se passe! 
Belle année à vous toutes et tous alors! Spéciale dead icace à KOUB et Ruvon pour leur investissement. Merci tout l'monde, biz  :;):

----------


## pipoop

Je vais partir du principe que c'est classé du meilleur au moins bon et je constate que je suis devant Mr cacao Koub et ruvon et rien que ça... c'est classe :Cigare: 
Sinon bonne année tout le monde, oui même toi petit insignifiant sans personnalité

----------


## cosmicsoap

Bonne année aussi les canards. Même à ceux qui ont une personnalité :P

----------


## Maximelene

Bonne année à toi aussi Kriegor, et à tous les canards !  ::lol::

----------


## Sharn

> Bonne année aussi les canards. Même à ceux qui ont une personnalité :P


 :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Ça a l'air d'être un bonheur de bosser avec Ken Levine, un mec plein de personnalité  ::ninja::  (c'est moi ou il a un air de Ben Stiller ?  ::ninja::  )

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...gos-in-turmoil

----------


## Nephizz

Bonne année Kriegor, et à tous les Experts CPC.  :Indeed:

----------


## Munshine

Bonne année et meilleurs vœux également.

----------


## dridrilamenace

Putain ouais, c'est vrai que Dicsaw et même ce gros réac' de momock me manquent à moi aussi  ::sad::

----------


## Tahia

> Putain ouais, c'est vrai que Dicsaw et même ce gros réac' de momock me manquent à moi aussi


 Ils sont ban ?  ::huh::

----------


## pipoop

> Ils sont ban ?


Big Bear est devenue la personnalité dominante

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

*Elypse* est un metroidlike qui doit sortir un de ses jours sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ely...lipse-sanguine




Le jeu de gestion-flipper *Karma City Police* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kar...estion-flipper




*Battlefield 3: Reality Mod* est un ... mod ... pour ... Battlefield 3 ... Inspiré du mod Reality Project pour BF 2. Une Alpha ouverte devrait être bientôt annoncée :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/battl...eveal-trailer/




*Hideo Kojima*  va kojimer à fond en 2022 :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...upcoming-games





Aaron Linde, lead narrative designer de *Halo Infinite*, quitte 343 Industries pour poursuivre de nouvelles opportunités :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...-to-pursue-new

Le développement du nouveau jeu de Ken Levine (Les BioShock et d'Autres) ne se passe vraiment pas bien, avec rien à montrer au bout de 8 ans :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...gos-in-turmoil
https://www.actugaming.net/developpe...nquete-465137/









Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (les indiscrétions d'une offre d'emploi), *State Of Decay 3* n'en est qu'au tout début de son développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/state-of-de...b-description/

Des centaines de studios de développement chinois ont fermé leurs portes suite aux 6 mois de restrictions du gouvernement (qui n'a approuvé qu'un jeu sur 14.000 demandes) :

https://www.thegamer.com/china-games...e-steam-indie/
https://www.jeuxvideo.fr/news/401391...e-le-jeu-video
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15121...nquietante.htm

*Avalanche Studios* (Les Just Cause) travaille sur une nouvelle licence :

https://www.actugaming.net/avalanche...raband-465117/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Kalof Annuel de l'Année Prochaine* incluerait un nouveau mode de jeu nommé "Attackers vs. Defenders" et une durée de soin dépendant de la quantité de dommages reçus :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/modern-wa...ked-game-mode/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il sera bientôt possible d'améliorer ses équipements sur *New Wolrd* en utilisant des "éclats sombres" :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385350.html

Absence de montures et téléportations chères rendent les joueurs de *New World* pas contents :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385346.html

Les prochaines télés de *Samsung* vont permettre de jouer via Stadia ou Nvivia Geforce Now sans soucis ... :

https://gizmodo.com/samsung-is-bring...tvs-1848295807

... Et aussi de montrer, acheter et échanger des NFT :

https://gizmodo.com/samsung-is-bring...wit-1848295797

Où on parle de la moisissure rampante que son les NFT et de l'odeur de pourri encore plus prononcée que propage la gestion qu'*Ubisoft* en fait :

https://gamerant.com/ubisofts-quartz...unsustainable/

Le nouveau système anti-triche amélioré *Ricochet* a certes réduit le nombre de tricheurs dans les Kalofs mais ne les a pas tous éradiqués :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...ing-usernames/

*Asus* travaille sur un adaptateur DDR4 / DDR5 car c'est tendu de trouver cette dernière, comme presque tout le hardware en ce moment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/asus-develop...-adapter-card/

Le lot d'instructions AVX-512 disparaitra de la gamme de processeurs *Alder Lake d'Intel* pour ... heu ... des raisons :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-is-set...12th-gen-cpus/

Après le "lit pour gamer", le masseur de main pour gamer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/company-behi...hand-massager/

Le *Concept Nyx d'Alienware* peut streamer 4 jeux en même temps chez vous. Au moins, ça parle pas de latence négative :

https://www.pcgamer.com/alienwares-c...ng-pcs-in-one/

Ha, les idées des équipes marketing :





1.9 millions de dollars de *NFT* ont été volés grâce à un lien de phising ... C'est merveilleux :

https://www.thegamer.com/nft-stolen-...llion-dollars/

----------


## Ruvon

Analyse des meilleures ventes Steam 2021 :





https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...grossing-steam

Avec une GoogleSheet qui détaille s'il y a des achats in-app, des DLC, les dates de sorties...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...AAY/edit#gid=0






> This includes whether the game has IAP (via Steam Wallet) or DLC (via an ‘add-on’ Steam item - including Battle Passes, etc), its original release date, and its 2019 and 2020 chart rankings on this same ‘Top 100 grossing’ chart. From it, there’s quite a number of interesting conclusions:
> 
> GaaS is where the money is on Steam: of the 24 games ranking Platinum or Gold, 22 of them have either IAP, DLC, or both - a striking result. (The only ones that do not, according to our research, are Valheim and It Takes Two.)
> 
> The majority of top titles aren’t new: 13 out of the top 24 Steam games were also in the Top 100 charts in 2019. And 15 out of the top 24 also charted in 2020. So - ignoring Forza Horizon 4, which came to Steam post-release - there were 8 ‘released in 2021’ in that top echelon: Battlefield 2042, Naraka: Bladepoint, New World, Forza Horizon 5, Valheim, Back 4 Blood, FIFA 22, and It Takes Two.
> 
> 22 out of the top 100 titles were ‘premium & standalone’: these titles with no IAP or DLC were mainly located in the Bronze tier, and include ‘fairly’ indie titles like Dyson Sphere Program, Satisfactory, Hades. These seems reasonably non-scary and expected to me - but be aware they are a significant minority.
> 
> A subscription service made the ranking: super-interesting to see EA Play make it to the Bronze tier - especially because it’s $5 per month, but as inexpensive as $30 per year if you pay annually. EA is obviously using it for a) back catalog revenue but also b) to upsell its newer games with bundled bonus DLC and IAP, or even free 10-hour trials to Battlefield 2042.


Et aussi ce tableau posté par Yves Le Yaouanq (Focus Entertainment) qui montre la part des "*indés*" (*discutable, puisqu'il précise que pour lui, indé = studios avec moins de 100 employés*) dans le top 200 de Steam, année après année. Comme quoi.







Et plein d'autres trucs en fin de Newsletter, comme d'hab.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Paul Rustchynsky (DriveClub) présentera un nouveau titre en 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ame-this-year/

Où ... ça copie Ellen Replay il me semble :

https://kotaku.com/play-these-classi...slo-1848297823

Comparaisons entre le premier jeu de 2007 et *Lego Star Wars The Skywalker Saga*, qui sortira bien un jour :

https://gamerant.com/lego-star-wars-...parison-video/

https://www.reddit.com/r/LegoStarWar...tm_term=rtf1du




Il y aura plus de 500 machins à équiper dans *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-2-items-count/

Une vidéo à propos de l'intérêt de la furtivité dans *Pokemon Legends: Arceus*, qui sort le 28 Janvier :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-legends...lth-mechanics/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une suite à *Ghost of a Tale* sera peut-être annoncée cette année :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/ghost-of-...ent-this-year/

*Babylon’s Fall* sera présenté en stream sur Youtube le 5 Janvier :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/square-en...eam-this-week/

Vous prendrez bien un nouveau screenshot pour *Haunted Chocolatier* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-haunted-...weets-science/



Spoiler Alert! 






3 décrets concernant la disponibilité des pièces détachés pour la réparation ont été publié dans le journal officiel du 31 décembre 2021 :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...et-smartphones

*Apple* a fait une pub ... particulière on va dire ... Pour l' Apple Watch Series 7 :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-is-now-try...n-l-1848298144




*Apple* est d'ailleurs la première compagnie évaluée à 3.000 milliards de dollars ... Ivan et Ackboo disaient : Tout cramer pour recommencer, c'est ça ? :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ndemic-demand/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ap.../1100-6499286/

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une suite à *Ghost of a Tale* sera peut-être annoncée cette année :
> 
> https://www.pcinvasion.com/ghost-of-...ent-this-year/


Ça fait un petit moment qu'il le tease à dose homéopathique.

Posté en janvier 2021 :

----------


## Frypolar

> Ha, les idées des équipes marketing :


Ils apprennent jamais c’est ouf.

----------


## parpaingue

> Le développement du nouveau jeu de Ken Levine (Les BioShock et d'Autres) ne se passe vraiment pas bien, avec rien à montrer au bout de 8 ans :
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...gos-in-turmoil
> https://www.actugaming.net/developpe...nquete-465137/


C'est marrant comme ce genre d’article parle de "style de management" pour éviter de dire franchement que Ken Levine est juste un gros nul en management et gestion de projet. Je ne suis pas surpris d'apprendre qu'il voulait être auteur de cinéma avant de faire du jv, on retrouve un motif habituel.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Ils apprennent jamais c’est ouf.


J'allais le dire. La première réaction : la censure, comme si ça fonctionnait sur le web  ::XD::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Un jour les boites essayeront vraiment de placer des gens compétents au poste de community manager plutôt que de refiler le poste à des potes/relations de famille.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Community manager d'Amazon, ça fait pas spécialement rêver comme poste.  :^_^:

----------


## Tenebris

> Et pourquoi pas une sortie de Silksong ou un port de Bloodborne sur PC pendant qu'on est ?


Et une annonce officielle de switch PRO comme ça on aura le grand chelem  ::P:

----------


## Erkin_

> Ils sont ban ?


Non. D'ailleurs des canards ont des nouvelles d'eux ? Momock semble toujours passer sur le forum mais Dicsaw n'est subitement plus venu depuis septembre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Non. D'ailleurs des canards ont des nouvelles d'eux ? Momock semble toujours passer sur le forum mais Dicsaw n'est subitement plus venu depuis septembre.


J'ai discuté un peu avec Momock l'autre soir, il m'a juste dit qu'il avait perdu un peu gout au forum, mais qu'il repasserait surement.

----------


## Zerger

Du moment qu'ils vont bien, c'est l'essentiel. Je commençais à penser au pire, qu'ils aient.. vous savez bien...  baculé sur le Discord

----------


## yodaxy

> Community manager d'Amazon, ça fait pas spécialement rêver comme poste.


Le turnover doit être assez fréquent  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> C'est marrant comme ce genre d’article parle de "style de management" pour éviter de dire franchement que Ken Levine est juste un gros nul en management et gestion de projet. Je ne suis pas surpris d'apprendre qu'il voulait être *auteur de cinéma* avant de faire du jv, on retrouve un motif habituel.


Comme chris roberts. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils apprennent jamais c’est ouf.


Cela serait viable si la société n'avait pas créé ses propres boulets. Là, c'est stupide comme concours quand on a autant de merde à son cul.

----------


## runner



----------


## Higgins

Tiens tiens, mais qu'est-ce donc?
La page Steam de Death Stranding Director's Cut?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Directors_Cut/

----------


## Herman Speed

Pour rebondir,

Y aura-t-il une upgrade à bas coût pour ceux qui possèdent Death Stranding DPD std  ? 

Et bien : On en sait rien...

https://www.theverge.com/2022/1/4/22...ma-productions

Il serait dit que cette appelation "directors cut" n’est pas validée par Kojima

*DEATH STRANDING : XESS EDITION*https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15124...les-tuyaux.htm

Intel INSIDE the Way to play KojimaGames (un petit espoir de cartes 3D pour le topic de la famine du port PCIE 4 /5)

----------


## Higgins

> Y aura-t-il une upgrade à bas coût pour ceux qui possèdent Death Stranding DPD std  ?


Y'a intérêt!!  :Cell:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

*Polygon* a fait une liste de 22 jeux indés à suivre pour 2022 :

https://www.polygon.com/gaming/22846...ard-to-in-2022

Suite aux problèmes de *Steam* en Chine, et vu la propension du gouvernement à coller tous les problèmes de la jeunesse sur les jeux vidéos, il est fort probable qu'un bannissement se dessine. Pour mémoire, le Steam international est accessible en Chine bien que les jeux vidéos disponibles ne soient pas autorisés par le gouvernement, au contraire de Steam China, qui suit les recommandations injonctions à la lettre :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...-ban-is-coming

Le jeu de bagarre de persos de jeux indés *Fraymakers* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam début 2022 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fra...ncontournables




Où Game Developper analyse les nombres de *Steam* de l'année dernière :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...-games-of-2021

Les premiers studios qui supporteront le *XeSS*, la technologie d'upscaling d'Intel sont 505 Games, EXOR Studios, Fishlabs, Codemasters, Hashbane, IO Interactive, Illfonic, Kojima Productions, Massive Work Studio, PUBG Studios, Techland, Ubisoft et Wonder People :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/here-...pscaling-tech/

Le survival MMO en monde ouvert *The Day Before* sortira le 21 Juin, et sera tout beau avec du Ray Tracing et du DLSS :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-tracing-dlss/




Du nouveau gameplay pour *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février, avec du Ray Tracing :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...acing-effects/




Du gameplay pour *God of War*, qui sort le 14 Janvier sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...s-at-ces-2022/




Ça va très bien pour *CyberConnect2*, qui a vendu 8.7 millions de Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4, 4.5 millions de Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot et 1.32 millions de Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Hinokami Chronicles. Ils devraient d'ailleurs annoncer un nouveau jeu le mois prochain :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...-well-new-game

La mise à jour 6.05 a été déployée sur *Final Fantasy 14 Endwalker* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...notes-revealed

*Apex Legends* présente l'histoire de Bangalore :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...inematic-short




La *Nintendo Switch OLED* sera légalement disponible en Chine le 11 Janvier :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-sw...-china-launch/

----------


## KOUB

Le mod Requiem, qui change tout dans le jeu, est maintenant disponible pour *L'Édition Spéciale de Skyrim* :

https://www.thegamer.com/rpg-mod-req...ecial-edition/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/60888




Y a des gens qui sont allés faire un tour sur *Horizon Worlds*, le metaverse de Meta ... Et ils sont pas impressionnés :

https://www.thegamer.com/facebooks-h...inative-games/

Bethesda tease à propos de *The Elder Scrolls Online* ... Quelque chose à propos des Elfes des Mers ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/bethesda-el...nsion-eso-dlc/





*Death Stranding Director's Cut* sortira au Printemps 2022 sur Steam et l'Epic Game Store :

https://www.thegamer.com/death-stran...s-spring-2022/

Partenariat entre *XBox* et la marque de vernis à ongles *OPI*, avec des couleurs inspirées de jeux Xbox et du contenu déblocable sur Halo Infinite et Forza Horizon 5 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...m-controllers/

Eric Barone n'a actuellement pas de plan pour produire de nouvelles mises à jour pour *Stardew Valley* mais ne veut pas pour autant dire "que le jeu est terminé" :

https://www.gamesradar.com/stardew-v...uture-updates/

De nouvelles vidéos de *Bloodborne PSX Demake* :

https://wccftech.com/bloodborne-psx-...her-gascoigne/





Des Daleks de Docteur Who, dans *EVE Online*, le 13 Janvier :

https://kotaku.com/eve-online-is-bei...eks-1848300594




Suite aux restrictions du gouvernement chinois, 14.000 studios de développement de jeux vidéos ont fermé :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...censing-freeze

Après la déclaration d'amour aux NFT, à la blockchain, et au metaverse du patron de *Square Enix*, l'action a monté de 8% :

https://gamerant.com/square-enix-nft...-fan-backlash/

La skin du battle pass qui devient invisible à une certaine distance est toujours présente sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...hes-for-weeks/
https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...le-pay-to-win/





Les bots continuent de prospérer sur *New World* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385380.html

C'est peut-être un gros fake, ou une erreur, mais ça m'a arraché un coin de sourire :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ld-2042-395841



Spoiler Alert! 






Shuji Utsumi, le co-directeur des opérations de SEGA a déclaré l'ambition que l'entreprise devienne le "Marvel du Jeud Vidéo". Ouais, attendez de voir comment ça se passe pour le jeu Sonic en monde ouvert ... :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...u-video-395819

*AMD* a présenté sa technologie d'upscaling FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR), quisemble beaucoup plus flexible que le DLSS de Nvidia :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-radeon-s...ution-rsr-fsr/

AMD a aussi annoncé la *RX 6500 XT*, qui sera disponible le 19 Janvier, à 199$, bien plus performante qu'une GTX 1650 sur le papier :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-rx-6500-xt-announcement/

Les premiers tests de la *Intel Arc A380 Graphics*, par contre, ne sont pas mirobolant, indiquant des performances proches d'une GTX 1650 Super, justement :

https://gamerant.com/intel-arc-gpu-n...mparison-test/

Et Intel a de toute façon déjà commencé à livrer des *GPU Arc Alchemist* aux fabricants :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-is-shi...ers-right-now/

Voilà aussi des nombres à propos des processeurs de 12ème génération d'Intel :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-alder-lake-full-lineup/



Spoiler Alert! 






Nvidia a annoncé des cartes *RTX 3050* pour ce mois-ci, dont les prix commenceraient à 249$ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-rtx-3...-announcement/

Nvidia a aussi présenté la *RTX 3090 Ti* ... Mais deux reins et un foie, c'est quand même un peu cher :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-rtx-3...-announcement/

----------


## cooly08

Vous m'excuserez d'être hors sujet (mais je crois que j'ai chargé mon quota ces derniers mois vu mon nombre de postes  ::ninja:: ) pour vous souhaiter à tous *une très bonne année*.  :;): 
Je ne suis pas très disponible ces derniers temps (ni les prochains d'ailleurs). Je suis perdu au niveau de l'actualité du jeu vidéo (et des jeux aussi d'ailleurs), ça fait bizarre.

----------


## Herman Speed

Comme photographe officiel du Forum, tout est pardonné. 

Bonne année cooly08 et à toutes les créatures qui portent ton nom dans No Man's Sky.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dionis501/29106364096/

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous m'excuserez d'être hors sujet (mais je crois que j'ai chargé mon quota ces derniers mois vu mon nombre de postes ) pour vous souhaiter à tous *une très bonne année*. 
> Je ne suis pas très disponible ces derniers temps (ni les prochains d'ailleurs). Je suis perdu au niveau de l'actualité du jeu vidéo (et des jeux aussi d'ailleurs), ça fait bizarre.


J'espère que tu vas bien quand même  ::unsure:: 




> Où Game Developper analyse les nombres de *Steam* de l'année dernière :
> 
> https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...-games-of-2021


C'est une publication de la newsletter de Simon Carless, pas le travail de Game Developer. Comme je le disais hier d'ailleurs :




> Analyse des meilleures ventes Steam 2021 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...grossing-steam
> 
> Avec une GoogleSheet qui détaille s'il y a des achats in-app, des DLC, les dates de sorties...
> ...

----------


## jilbi

> Des Daleks de Docteur Who, dans *EVE Online*, le 13 Janvier :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/eve-online-is-bei...eks-1848300594
> 
> https://youtu.be/uhBFYpx_62Y


_Must ... resist ... reinstall !!!_  :Vibre:  :Boom: 
Pov' Dalek, réduit à se faire farm à la chaine :D

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour rebondir,
> 
> Y aura-t-il une upgrade à bas coût pour ceux qui possèdent Death Stranding DPD std  ? 
> 
> Et bien : On en sait rien...
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2022/1/4/22...ma-productions
> 
> Il serait dit que cette appelation "directors cut" n’est pas validée par Kojima
> ...


J'ai joué tout juste débuté le jeu (30 min), je crois que je vais attendre avant de poursuivre si jamais cette version Director's Cut est offerte...

----------


## Herman Speed

> J'ai joué tout juste débuté le jeu (30 min), je crois que je vais attendre avant de poursuivre si jamais cette version Director's Cut est offerte...


La version Director's cut dénature le jeu et le rend trop facile avec des kits abusés. 

Voici les différences entre la Director's Cut et la version normale de Death Stranding : Pour la version console, il y aura peut être un plus autre que technique carte 3D

Deluxe Edition : la Director's Cut contient tous les éléments de l'édition Deluxe du jeu, c'est-à-dire de nouvelles couleurs de tenues et gants in-game, des options de capsule BB, des écussons de sacs à dos uniques et un mini-artbook numérique, en plus de la bande-son originale via une application de streaming musical.

De nouveaux moyens de transport, comme un planeur, une catapulte ou un robot.

Un nouveau camp d'entraînement est aussi ajouté, permettant d'essayer ses armes.

De nouvelles armes seront aussi de la partie, notamment le Maser Gun.

Plusieurs missions scénarisées sont prévues, qui mèneront à des combats intenses dans des environnements petits et fermés.

De nouveaux affrontements.

Différence majeure aussi avec l'ajout de courses à moto sur des circuits exclusifs, courses auto et contre-la-montre.

Enfin, les deux dernières différences entre Death Stranding et sa version Director's Cut, ce sont l'arrivée de 8 nouvelles chansons ainsi... que des figurines à collectionner in-game.

-----------------------------

A la limite, c'est un jeu à refaire en GAME+ avec director cut. 

Ce message est sponsorisé par 


en collaboration avec 


Pour une parfaite livraison.

----------


## Supergounou

> La version Director's cut dénature le jeu et le rend trop facile avec des kits abusés.


J'ai dû passer à coté de quelque chose, mais y a vraiment des gens qui jouent à Death Stranding pour sa difficulté?

----------


## Herman Speed

Je suppose que faire du trekking et se casser la gueule sur des pentes ça fait chier certains. La voie du livreur est difficile.

Livraison par canon électromagnétique. "La catapulte"



Everything New in Death Stranding Director’s Cut

Early Game Assistance and Quality of Life Improvements

https://sirusgaming.com/everything-n...directors-cut/

----------


## Supergounou

Autant proposer le film alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

J'espère qu'il y aura un director's cut de Bloodborne sur PC. Avec une soubrette qui me tiendra la main sur le chemin avec un char Maus en guise d'arme. 

Konami appelait cela du cheat code, le Konami CODE. Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A - votre colis a été livré.   ::mellow::

----------


## Supergounou

T'es en forme en ce moment Herman. Mais sans le *start* à la fin de ton code, tu risque de l'attendre longtemps ta soubrette.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

8 millions de copies vendues pour *Ghost Of Tsushima* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/04/g...illion-copies/

Des infos et caractéristiques du *Playstation VR 2* et l'annonce du premier jeu pour un de ces jours, Horizon Call of the Mountain, un spin-off de Horizon Zero Dawn :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...r-2-48192.html
https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...in-at-ces-2022




*Activision* poursuit en justice EngineOwning, un site qui vend des cheats pour Kalof :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-h...-engineowning/

*Genshin Impact* est passé en version 2.4 aujourd'hui :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/gens...-now-available

La sortie de *Halo Infinite* semble avoir bien aider le Halo-Portal *Splitgate* sur PlayStation :

https://www.thegamer.com/splitgate-p...halo-infinite/

*Sony* a déposé un brevet pour donner des conseils aux joueurs qui feraient des erreurs en direct :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ching-players/

La version Steam du JRPG *Mary Skelter 2* ne comprendra pas un mini-jeu nommé Purge Corruption en raison de "circonstances en dehors du contrôle" de l'équipe de développement :

https://noisypixel.net/mary-skelter-...urge-minigame/

Les configurations requises et conseillées pour *Rainbow Six Extraction* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-...-requirements/

Les leaks de *Twitch* de l'année dernière ont certes révélé les gains réalisés par les streameurs grâce aux abonnements ... Mais aussi une histoire de blanchiment d'argent sale en Turquie (Des gens pas très honnêtes donnaient de l'argent via des bits payés par des cartes de crédits volées aux streameurs, qui leur en reversaient une partie). 40 personnes viennent d'être arrêtées en rapport avec cette affaire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/turkish-poli...ering-scandal/

Nan mais voilà, quand on s'appelle *Shaquille O'Neal*, facile de trouver des milliers de Switchs et de PS5. Bon, pour les donner à des enfants pauvres quand même :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sh.../1100-6499337/

Petit résumé du *CES 2022* par Factornews :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tel-48190.html

----------


## pipoop

> T'es en forme en ce moment Herman. Mais sans le *start* à la fin de ton code, tu risque de l'attendre longtemps ta soubrette.


On sent le cheater...tu me déçois

----------


## Supergounou

> On sent le cheater...tu me déçois


Oh tu sais, moi je ne connais ça que via la chanson des Moldy Peaches  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Pouce vers le haut

----------


## Kalh

> J'ai dû passer à coté de quelque chose, mais y a vraiment des gens qui *s'amusent* à Death Stranding*...*


Fixed

----------


## akaraziel

> Fixed


Beh oui. Le concept ne fait clairement pas rêver, mais pour peu qu'on se prenne au jeu et surtout à l'ambiance, ça fonctionne étonnamment bien en fait. Mais je n'ai fait que les livraisons qui font avancer le scénario (et un peu de farm pour les constructions), ça aide je pense.
Les seuls passages chiants sont les combats de boss finalement (surtout un).

----------


## pipoop

J'ai joué 30 min et j'ai déjà vu les perso pleurer 4 fois...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Beh oui. Le concept ne fait clairement pas rêver, mais pour peu qu'on se prenne au jeu et surtout à l'ambiance, ça fonctionne étonnamment bien en fait. Mais je n'ai fait que les livraisons qui font avancer le scénario (et un peu de farm pour les constructions), ça aide je pense.
> Les seuls passages chiants sont les combats de boss finalement (surtout un).


Bof j'ai trouvé les combats de boss sympas, ça amène un peu de changement entre deux trekkings. Ils ne sont pas très difficiles, et côté mise en scène  ça claque assez bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai joué 30 min et j'ai déjà vu les perso pleurer 4 fois...


Mince, t'as regardé 4 fois la même cinématique  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Perso ce sont les cinématiques qui m'ont fait lâcher. Je trouvais le gameplay, aussi basique soit-il, réellement plaisant. J'aimais beaucoup ce côté balade un peu technique, souvent calme, parfois un peu stressant. J'appréciais aussi beaucoup le système de construction collaboratif.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

Le visual novel *NinNinDays2* sortira sur Steam le 21 Janvier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/ninn...hes-january-21

*The Elder Scrolls Online* va révéler un truc le 27 Janvier, probablement en rapport avec la mer :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/the-...for-january-27




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Quantic Dream* ne travaillerait pas que sur Star Wars Eclipse, mais aussi sur un autre jeu, qui devrait sortir avant :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15129...potentiels.htm

Nouveau teaser pour le Jet Set Radio-like *Bomb Rush Cyberfunk*, qui doit sortir cette année sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...in-new-trailer




L'action-RPG *Nobody Saves The World* sortira le 18 Janvier sur XBox et PC, et sur le Game Pass :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...ter-this-month




Interview de *Aaryn Flynn*, un ancien de Bioware, à propos de divers trucs et de son prochain jeu, Nightingale :

https://www.thegamer.com/nightingale...flynn-bioware/

*Nexon* a acheté un gros morceau d'ABGO, la boite des frères Russo. En conséquence, Extraction, un film Netflix avec Chris Hemsworth va être adapté en jeu vidéo :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ch.../1100-6499357/

Blizzard a dit des trucs à propos des déséquilibres Horde / Alliance dans les serveurs de *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bl.../1100-6499364/

*Ubisoft* essaie des trucs sur XBox, sur laquelle l'abonnement Ubisoft+ sera disponible, et avec Rainbow Six Extraction qui sera sur le Game Pass. Pour rappel, Rainbow Six Extraction offrira aussi un "buddy-pass" pour deux personnes supplémentaires :

https://wccftech.com/ubisoft-plus-xb...y-1-game-pass/
https://wccftech.com/rainbow-six-ext...ass-price-cut/

*iRacing* s'est payé Monster Games (NASCAR Heat) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050845889.html

Leatherface, dans *Dead by Daylight*, pouvait acquérir des visages humains en tant que cosmétiques à arborer ... Sauf que l'un de ses visages était noir ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dead-by-dayl...ce-complaints/

Vous n'avez pas assez parlé d'*Everhood*, et c'est pas bien selon Polygon :

https://www.polygon.com/22868348/gui...rosoft-windows




Gavin Raeburn, co-fondateur et directeur de *Playground Games* (Forza, Fable), quitte la compagnie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ounder-departs

Des fans développent un remake de *Resident Evil: Code Veronica*, qui devrait être disponible cette année :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...year-from-fans

----------


## KOUB

Le survival-horror *Heaven Dust 2* sera disponible le 6 Janvier sur Switch et PC. Une démo est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hea...-resident-evil

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Heaven_Dust_2/




Le jeu de plateformes *Teabat! - Episode One* doit sortir en Février sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tea...rfait-breuvage

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...__Episode_One/




*Babylon’s Fall*, qui doit sortir le 3 Mars, est passé Gold :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/babylons-fall-goes-gold

Sony a annoncé qu'une série *Twisted Metal* était bien en préparation :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-twisted-metal-tv-series/

Voici une gabe-gear-like, l'*Ayaneo Next* avec des caractéristiques :

https://www.thegamer.com/ayaneo-next...an-steam-deck/

Antoine Henry, co-directeur de *Skull & Bones*, quitte le navire (haha) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-co-director/

*Naughty Dog* travaille sur "plein de projets" :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...game-projects/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait bien qu'il sera bientôt possible d'utiliser *Discord* sur le PlayStation Network :

https://www.gamesradar.com/discord-s...n-integration/

La grève se poursuit chez *Raven Software*, alors qu'Activision ferme bien sa gueule :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ion-management

Nouveau problème dans l'économie de *New World*, le prix élevé des munitions pour les mousquets et des flèches pour les arcs :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-ammo-...ting-concerns/

*Brickcraft*, pour mettre Lego dans Minecraft :

https://gamerant.com/brickcraft-reso...aft-into-lego/

*Ubisoft* persiste dans la blockchain et les NFTs, même après le "succès" de Quartz, en finançant Dogami, un jeu play-to-earn à NFT sur téléphones portables :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050845883.html

*PUBG : Battlegrounds* profitera de l'occasion du passage en free-to-play le 12 Janvier, pour rajouter un drone et un casque de médecin. Ce dernier octroie des capacités de soins améliorées aux porteurs. Le drone, bruyant et brillant, promet d'être un appeau à balles :

https://nofrag.com/pubg-bientot-un-d...ctique-en-jeu/

4 millions de copies vendues pour *Hyrule Warriors : L'Ère du Fléau* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050845869.html

Le schmup *Shinorubi* sortira en accès anticipé le 20 Janvier sur Steam :




Ça va très très bien pour *Project Zomboid*, même après 8 ans d'accès anticipé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/over-a-decad...de-of-players/

La dernière skin de Bangalore fait cracher *Apex Legends* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...hing-the-game/

Où on parle de *Demons of Asterborg*, un jeu Mega Drive développé par des français :

https://www.bfmtv.com/bfm-dici/des-m...201040518.html

Nouvelles diverses. C'est pas forcément du jeu vidéo mais c'est plus ou moins intéressant. Enfin je pense :

Celle qui vendait ses prouts ... les vends maintenant en NFT :

https://gizmodo.com/tiktok-star-who-...ing-1848305521

*Logan Paul*, l'influenceur que l'on adore détester, a acheté une boîte de la première édition des cartes pokémon à 3.5 millions de dollars ... Et il semble bien que les cartes soient fausses :

https://kotaku.com/logan-paul-spends...-ar-1848307244

Une voiture qui change de couleur par *BMW* :

https://gizmodo.com/bmw-created-a-co...-in-1848297528

Selon une poursuite anti-trust, il semblerait bien que Google paie Apple non seulement pour que Google reste le moteur de recherche par défaut sur tous les i-choses, mais aussi pour que la pomme ne développe pas son propre programme :

https://gizmodo.com/google-paid-appl...s-l-1848306759

Un des systèmes de documentations pour la gestion des produits d'horticulture pour le *Brexit* ne fonctionne que sur Internet Explorer. Non, pas Microsoft Edge. Internet Explorer :

----------


## Kriegor

> Sony a annoncé qu'une série *Twisted Metal* était bien en préparation :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/sony-twisted-metal-tv-series/


J'espère surtout que ça accompagne un retour de la licence, avec enfin quelqu'un qui aurait compris pourquoi certains opus étaient très bons et d'autres très mauvais.
Je prends même un remaster. Il n'ait pas de jeux pour lesquels j'accueillerais plus volontiers une réédition que Twisted Metal 2.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Un des systèmes de documentations pour la gestion des produits d'horticulture pour le *Brexit* ne fonctionne que sur Internet Explorer. Non, pas Microsoft Edge. Internet Explorer :


ça n'a rien de surprenant, et c'est pareil en France dans pas mal de boite je pense. Rien que dans la mienne, on a plusieurs applis qui ne fonctionnent que sous IE car trop vieilles et pas possible de les mettre à jour. On les garde le temps qu'il reste des dossiers à gérer sur ces systèmes.

----------


## Tenebris

> Nouvelles diverses. C'est pas forcément du jeu vidéo mais c'est plus ou moins intéressant. Enfin je pense :
> 
> Celle qui vendait ses prouts ... les vends maintenant en NFT :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/tiktok-star-who-...ing-1848305521


C'est surréaliste. Je pensais que cette histoire était une blague mais en fait c'est vraiment un "vis ma vie de fartrepreneur". Elle a du arrêter parce qu'elle avait des problèmes intestinaux tels qu'elle a du aller à l’hôpital et qu'elle doit changer de régime  :WTF:

----------


## Herman Speed

Mythomanie...  Pour le Buzz.  ::rolleyes::  Tu prends de l'hydrogène et du gaz sulfuré ,méthanethiol , sulfure de diméthyle et t'es l'impératrice du pet en flacon. 

Ce monde est fou.

----------


## Sannom

> ça n'a rien de surprenant, et c'est pareil en France dans pas mal de boite je pense. Rien que dans la mienne, on a plusieurs applis qui ne fonctionnent que sous IE car trop vieilles et pas possible de les mettre à jour. On les garde le temps qu'il reste des dossiers à gérer sur ces systèmes.


Je rejoins ce que tu racontes mais là je pense qu'on parle d'une application qui vise un public externe à la boîte, ça me paraît quand même plus grave...

----------


## Erkin_

Efficient Universe Creation
https://embyr.sh/blog/efficient-universe-creation/

Un article qui décrit bien quelques chose qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un petit moment.



> What could a large team of 100 or more people accomplish working on a project with similar fidelity to SPRAWL or possibly even lower?



Trouvé en réponse de ce thread :

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Neon, le nouvel agent de *Valorant*, court vite :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/va.../1100-6499370/




Le DLC Pagan: Control pour *Far Cry 6* sera disponible le 11 Janvier :

https://wccftech.com/far-cry-6-pagan...-release-date/

*Dot's Home* est un jeu narratif gratuit sur Steam, à propos des inégalités quant aux logements aux USA :

https://kotaku.com/powerful-free-ste...f-h-1848309096

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1763520/Dots_Home/




Liste des trucs sympas pour les joueurs PC présentés au *CES* selon PC Gamer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ces-2022-ann...el-nvidia-amd/

Analyse de *Cryptoland*, une nouvelle arnaque aux NFTs, qui pue bien à 100 km. C'est un long fil à dérouler :





Le *Metaverse*, c'est quand même ... Heu ... inutile :





*Quentin Tarantino* compte bien vendre des NFTs de son script manuscrit de Pulp Fiction. Miramax, qui a les droits du film, n'est pas d'accord. Mais ni les cryptomonnaies, et encore moins les NFTs ne sont envisagés dans le contrat de cession des droits :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/05/b...ction-nft.html

----------


## KOUB

Juste comme ça, parce que et pis c'est tout,

Le jeu de réflexion *Hatsune Miku Logic Paint S* sortira sur XBox et PC le 19 Janvier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/hats...-on-january-19

Et ... *Days Gone* "Bouh, y aura pas de suite parce que les gens achètent pas assez de jeux plein pot, ouin !", s'est vendu à 9 millions d'exemplaires. Mais c'est de la faute de la presse vidéo-ludique qui a appuyé sur la répétitivité du titre, hein :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/da.../1100-6499388/

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'espère surtout que ça accompagne un retour de la licence, avec enfin quelqu'un qui aurait compris pourquoi certains opus étaient très bons et d'autres très mauvais.
> Je prends même un remaster. Il n'ait pas de jeux pour lesquels j'accueillerais plus volontiers une réédition que Twisted Metal 2.


Un grand oui.

----------


## pesos

Chez *Konami* ça fait un bon moment qu'on ne sait pas trop quoi faire avec *Castlevania*.

Nouveau jeu ? Sortir SOTN sur PC ?

Allons, sortons plutôt des NFT pour le 35ème anniversaire !!  :ouaiouai:   :ouaiouai:   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Sylla

Les images sur Open Sea sont de bonne qualité, du coup on peut faire clic droit pour les récupérer. Au voleur  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

> ça n'a rien de surprenant, et c'est pareil en France dans pas mal de boite je pense. Rien que dans la mienne, on a plusieurs applis qui ne fonctionnent que sous IE car trop vieilles et pas possible de les mettre à jour. On les garde le temps qu'il reste des dossiers à gérer sur ces systèmes.


En Belgique, la moitié sud du pays utilise toujours des ordis sous windows xp pour gérer le dispatching des bracelets électroniques... :ouaiouai:

----------


## Aza

> Les images sur Open Sea sont de bonne qualité, du coup on peut faire clic droit pour les récupérer. Au voleur


Ouais mais non en fait c'est exactement la même au pixel prêt mais en fait c'est pas la vraie :débile:

----------


## Tahia

> Mythomanie...  Pour le Buzz.  Tu prends de l'hydrogène et du gaz sulfuré ,méthanethiol , sulfure de diméthyle et t'es l'impératrice du pet en flacon. 
> 
> Ce monde est fou.
> 
> https://www.photofunky.net/output/im...photofunky.gif


Homme de peu de foi  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> En Belgique, la moitié sud du pays utilise toujours des ordis sous windows xp pour gérer le dispatching des bracelets électroniques...


Au moins ils essayent, eux.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

*Gedda Cake* est un jeu d'action-aventure en développement pour sortir sur Steam un de ces jours. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ged...gons-gourmands

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1785630/Gedda_Cake/




Le jeu de plateformes *Nightmare: The Lunatic* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nig...-daction-rogue




La version 10.0 de *Denuvo* d'en particulier Watch Dogs Legion, a été crackée :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/denuv...-been-cracked/

*Sol Cresta*, le schmup de PlatinumGames, fera un stream sur youtube le 7 Janvier pour "décider" de sa date de sortie :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/sol-...-for-january-7

Le rail shooter à gros pixels *Dimension Tripper Neptune: TOP NEP* sortira le 20 Janvier sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/dime...hes-january-20




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mariokart 10/Crossroads* devrait être annoncé cette année, avec d'autres trucs :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15132...rait-fuite.htm





Gary McKay, le General Manager de *Bioware*, veut reconstruire la réputation du studio et la confiance des joueurs. On lui souhaite bien du courage, et de pas se rater sur  Legacy of the Sith. En attendant, le studio garde le travail à distance et va même commencer à engager des gens sans les obliger à venir s'installer à Edmonton, pour du travail complétement à distance :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...ion-new-remote
https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...erican-studios

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un Director's Cut de *The Last Of Us 2* et un remake de l'original devraient être annoncé pour cette année :

https://www.thegamer.com/last-of-us-...tors-cut-2022/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février sur PlayStation :

https://www.thegamer.com/horizon-for...ribes-trailer/




Certainement en raison de ma revue de presse d'hier, un fix a été déployé sur *Kalof Warzone* pour qu'une skin ne soit plus invisible à partir d'une certaine distance :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-bug-and-more/

*Motive*, le studio qui travaille sur le remake de Dead Space, travaille aussi sur un autre jeu AAA dans lequel l'histoire aura une grande importance :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dead-spac...y-driven-game/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order 2* devrait être annoncé avant le mois de Juin :

https://www.gamesradar.com/star-wars...g-before-june/

Le DLC The Queen and the Sea pour *Dead Cells* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.destructoid.com/dead-cel...pet-leghugger/

----------


## KOUB

Le speedrun de *Elder Scrolls 4 : Oblivion* est maintenant à 2 minutes 34 :

https://gamerant.com/oblivion-speedrun/




L'événement Dark Depths d'*Apex Legends* aura lieu du 11 Janvier au 1er Février :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-dark-depths-event/




Le directeur de la communication d'EA répond aux joueurs déçus de *Battlefield 2042* en dénonçant les attentes "brutales" des joueurs ... Et sortir un jeu pas buggué du cul, c'était pas possible ? Ha non, fallait le sortir avant Noël, c'est vrai :

https://gamingintel.com/ea-comms-dir...-fan-backlash/

*EDIT :* Ceci étant dit, le reddit Battlefield 2042 part sévèrement en couille avec harcélement des développeurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/following-de...o-on-lockdown/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Half-Life: Alyx* pourrait, sous les bonnes conditions, avec un vent sud-sud-ouest avec une température ambiante de 23.1°C, et 45% d'humidité, sortir sur PlayStation VR 2 :

https://gamingintel.com/half-life-al...ing-to-psvr-2/

Un documentaire pour la sortir prochaine de *Windjammers 2* le 20 Janvier sur consoles d'ancienne génération, PC, et Stadia en plus. Et sur le Game Pass aussi :

https://noisypixel.net/windjammers-2...s-documentary/




La blague qui est allée trop loin ... ouais, on va dire le jeu PlayWay plutôt, ça suffira, *I Am Jesus Christ* atteint les deux ans de développement :

https://nofrag.com/i-am-jesus-christ...developpement/




Team 17 a acheté la licence *Hell Let Loose* :

https://nofrag.com/6-millions-de-ven...ell-let-loose/

Coup d’œil sur l'arbre de compétences de *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février :

https://nofrag.com/dying-light-2-pre...e-competences/

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS de la première guerre mondiale en accès anticipé *Beyond the Wire* continue d'avancer et va bientôt rajouter des tanks :

https://nofrag.com/beyond-the-wire-montre-ses-tanks/




Nouvelle roadmap pour l'accès anticipé de *Project Zomboid* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/project-zomb...lans-for-npcs/



La plateforme d'hébergement *Game Jolt* a banni la pornographie, ce qui est plutôt une bonne idée vu l'âge de l'utilisateur moyen situé entre 14 et 16 ans. Sauf que le marteau du ban frappe plutôt large :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indie-store-...exual-content/





Les joueurs vétérans de *Destiny 2* s'arrangent pour être groupés avec de nouveaux joueurs pour l'activité Dares of Eternity. Pas de récompense à la clé ni rien, c'est juste pour être sympa avec les nouveaux joueurs qui en prennent plein la gueule sinon ... Ça a changé les MMO ... De mon temps, on se faisait camper par l'Alliance à chaque nouveau perso, ma bonne dame :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-will-...-burning-hell/

Le fond de financement de la gréve chez *Activision Blizzard* atteint 360.000$ et les relations publiques ont déclaré être vraiment attachée au bien-être de ses équipes, surtout les testeurs qualités ... C'est pour ça qu'ils leur fournissent du café gratuit au lieu d'un salaire qui leur permettrait de ne pas vivre en coloc ou de manger tous les jours :

https://www.ign.com/articles/activis...inally-replies
https://gamerant.com/activision-stri...ers-statement/

*Sega* a déclaré qu'ils ne persisteraient pas dans les NFT si les joueurs pensaient que c'était du caca pour faire du pognon :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/sega-scra...-money-making/
https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...sponse-is-poor

*Konami*, par contre, au lieu d'annoncer le port sur PC de Symphony of the Night sur PC pour fêter les 35 ans de Castlevania, sort des NFT. En même temps, Konami quoi :

https://www.pcgamer.com/castlevania-gets-bloody-nfts/

L'*E3 2022* n'aura pas lieu dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable. Un événement en ligne n'est pour le moment pas confirmé pour le remplacer :

https://www.ign.com/articles/e3-2022...show-uncertain

Un siège à retour haptique, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/razer-enki-p...chair-haptics/

Où on parle de la catastrophe annoncée que devient l'*Intellivision Amico*, qui doit maintenant être livré à ceux ayant pré-commandé fin 2022 :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...or-this-world/

*Google et Facebook* ont pris une amende de 210 millions d'euros à la France, car c'est encore trop compliqué de ne pas participer à la collecte de données des deux entreprises :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ard-to-reject/
https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...tre-decryptage

*Le Pape Francis* aime bien écouter le morceau Megalovania de la bande-son d'Undertale :

https://kotaku.com/the-pope-listened...ear-1848314246

----------


## dridrilamenace

> La dernière skin de Bangalore fait cracher *Apex Legends* :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...hing-the-game/


Ça ressemble à quoi un mollard de jeux vidéos?
Et est-ce qu'on peut faire un NFT avec?

----------


## Da-Soth

https://nofrag.com/la-serie-televise...n-cette-annee/

Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne nouvelle ou une mauvaise. En gros si on part sur du Fallout 2 ou du 4.

----------


## Kalh

> Quentin Tarantino compte bien vendre des NFTs de son script manuscrit de Pulp Fiction. Miramax, qui a les droits du film, n'est pas d'accord. Mais ni les cryptomonnaies, et encore moins les NFTs ne sont envisagés dans le contrat de cession des droits :


- Roger?
- Oui?
- Tu ne peux pas bidouiller un truc pour ajouter une petite ligne, font 0.1, dans le contrat histoire de dire???
- Euh ok, mais, tu me dis ce qu'il y a dans la valise?
- Ok, on le laisse faire, de toute façon les NFT sur CPC tout le monde s'en moque, mais la valise...

----------


## cooly08

> Comme photographe officiel du Forum, tout est pardonné. 
> 
> Bonne année cooly08 et à toutes les créatures qui portent ton nom dans No Man's Sky.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dionis501/29106364096/


Haha. Merci Herman Speed, bonne année à toi également.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'espère que tu vas bien quand même


Oui oui tout va très bien Ruvon. Même mieux qu'avant.  :;):

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Le jeu dont le but est de photographier des chiens, *Pupperazzi* sort le 20 Janvier sur PC et XBox et sur le Game Pass évidemment :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dog...t-in-two-weeks




Le metroidvania *Aria Disconnect* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Steam. Une démo jouable y est d'ailleurs aussi disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ari...dun-ordinateur

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ia_Disconnect/




Le jeu d'arcade *FEWAR-DVD* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/few...namique-souris




Démo technique sous Unreal Engine 5 pour le futur MMORPG *Legend of YMIR* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...egend-of-ymir/




L'action-RPG *Showa American Story* a été annoncé sur PC et PlayStation pour un de ces jours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/post...ps5-ps4-and-pc




Le jeu de plateformes *Clockwork Aquario*, disponible sur PS4 et Switch, sortira sur XBox One et PC cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/cloc...pc-this-summer

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action-plateformes *COGEN: Sword of Rewind*, qui sort le 27 Janvier sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la PS5, présente les persos qui seront disponibles en DLC. Une démo est aussi jouable sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/coge...acters-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Rewind__COGEN/




Le roguelike *Blade Assault* sortira d'accès anticipé sur Steam le 17 Janvier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/blad...hes-january-17

Récapitulatif des jeux qui doivent sortir en 2022. Y a du monde en Février :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022

Alors en fait, *Days Gone* s'est ptêt vendu à moins de 8 millions d'exemplaires :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...rector-reveals

*Question Games* (The Blackout Club, The Magic Circle) travaille sur un nouveau jeu South Park, peut-être avec du multijoueur :

https://www.thegamer.com/question-south-park/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...re-multiplayer

EA enquête sur des histoires de tentative de piratage de comptes *FIFA*. Parce que ouais, pour les ados aient envie de dépenser du vrai argent, faut quand même que les comptes soient sécurisés :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-investig...account-hacks/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...king-attempts/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mario Kart 9* serait en développement avec une nouvelle mécanique :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ma.../1100-6499442/

Interview de *Keiichiro Toyama* à propos de Slitterhead :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s/slitterhead/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Rainbow Six Extraction*. Avec du Lore. Le machin sort le 20 Janvier :

https://gamerant.com/rainbow-six-ext...-lore-trailer/




Il n'y a toujours pas de pause dans le mode zombie du *Kalof annuel de l'année dernière*. Alors qu'elle était présente dans Black Ops 4 :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...still-missing/

*Ripple Effect*, l'ancien DICE LA recrute pour ce qui semble être un jeu militaire :

https://gamerant.com/ea-ripple-effec...y-themed-game/

Bon, ben, un nouveau *Serious Sam* pour ce mois-ci probablement. Est-ce bien nécessaire après le 4 ? :

https://gamerant.com/devolver-digita...ew-game-tease/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il est possible que *Hogwarts Legacy* doive sortir cet été :

https://www.actugaming.net/hogwarts-...-prevu-466180/





Le stream youtube pour révéler la date de sortie de *Sol Cresta*, le schmup de PlatinumGames, n'a pas eu lieu en raison de difficultés techniques :

https://noisypixel.net/platinumgames...hnical-issues/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Légendes Pokémon Arceus*, qui sort le 26 Février :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385493.html




Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Monster Hunter Rise*, qui sort sur PC le 12 Janvier :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385499.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'autre MMORPG d'Amazon, *Lost Ark*, qui sera disponible le 11 Février :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385514.html




*Mount & Blade II : Bannerlord*, toujours en accès anticipé, est maintenant localisé en français :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050845935.html

*GameStop* va lancer une plateforme d'échange de NFT. En tous cas, à l'annonce, l'action a grimpé :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ater-this-year
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050845939.html

Des vendeurs de cheats pour *PUBG Mobile* sont condamnés à payer 10 millions de dollars de dommages et intérêts à Krafton :

https://www.ign.com/articles/pubg-mo...illion-damages

La série *Fallout* d'Amazon Prime entre en production. Jonathan Nolan, le frère de Christopher, surtout connu pour ses scénarios, réalisera le premier épisode :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385513.html

*Google* a perdu un procès concernant l'utilisation de brevets de *Sonos* pour ses enceintes connectées. Et les enceintes Google des clients subiront donc un downgrade à la prochaine mise à jour, enlevant les fonctionnalités utilisant les brevets de Sonos :

https://www.journaldugeek.com/2022/0...nctionnalites/
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...from-speakers/

*Sony* travaille sur un scanner qui permettrait à terme d'intégrer des objets du vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable dans les jeux vidéos ... Je prédis beaucoup de scans de trucs dégueux, pénis y compris :

https://gamerant.com/sony-3d-scanner/

*Intel* a embauché l'ingénieur qui a été en charge de la migration d'Apple des processeurs d'Intel vers les leurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-gut-pu...apple-silicon/

Pour les historiens du code informatique, les bouquins de programmation des années 80 de l'éditeur *Usborne* sont disponibles gratuitement en ligne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/usbornes-198...-as-free-pdfs/

https://usborne.com/ca_en/books/comp...d-coding-books

Vous ne le saviez sûrement pas mais 3 concerts ont été organisé dans le *Metaverse de Meta*. Ça a été un four :

https://www.slate.fr/story/221775/tr...nsmokers-echec

La grève des employés de Raven Software met en lumière les conditions de travail bien à chier des sous-contractants travaillant pour *Activision-Blizzard*. Déjà que les employés "normaux", c'est pas vraiment la fête non plus :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...-exploitation/

J'ai pas envie de savoir en fait :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-dev-says-...f-e-1848321336





Les officiels de la Virginie Occidentale ne permettent pas à une centrale électrique au charbon appartenant à *Joe Manchin*, le plus républicain des démocrates, de miner des cryptomonnaies :

https://gizmodo.com/manchin-connecte...pto-1848321691

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Dying Light 2* est le jeu le plus wishlisté de Steam, devant Elden Ring et Hollow Knight Silksong :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-2-steam-wishlist/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Sony voudrait bien que les *Final Fantasy* soient exclusifs à la PS5 :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-p...ps5-exclusive/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* devrait sortir en Avril ou en Mai :

https://gamerant.com/lego-star-wars-...ase-date-2022/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic Remake* devrait sortir en 2023, si tout va bien :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-knigh...ase-date-2023/

*New World* veut rendre son endgame plus intéressant avec des quêtes et des défis qui changeraient chaque semaine ... Y a du boulot encore :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-ai...ge-every-week/

AMD a déclaré que sa carte graphique *Radeon RX 6500 XT*, qui sera disponible le 19 Janvier pour 199?, est volontairement mauvaise pour le minage de cryptomonnaies :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ad-for-mining/

Le CEO d'*Atari* dit des trucs sur les classiques "recharged" que vous avec peut-être vu passer sur Steam. Pas acheté, hein, juste vus passer :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/07/a...eo-game-roots/

Où on parle des événements caritatifs organisés par des streameurs :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/07/s...tting-started/

Et voilà 6 mods bien ambitieux en développement pour *Fallout 4*, Project Arroyo, Cascadia et les suivants :

https://www.pcgamer.com/upcoming-fallout-mods/

----------


## Kriegor

> *Sony* travaille sur un scanner qui permettrait à terme d'intégrer des objets du vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable dans les jeux vidéos ... Je prédis beaucoup de scans de trucs dégueux, pénis y compris


Y a des pénis qui sont très propres.

----------


## Higgins

Oui et non. Même propre un pénis ça pue un peu la bite.

----------


## akaraziel

C'est la porte ouverte aux penis entiers.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kalh

qui bientôt vont se relever  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est la porte ouverte aux penis entiers.

----------


## Tahia

> https://static.fnac-static.com/multi...AL/1245937.jpg



Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un sondage), FromSoftware travaillerait sur *Armored Core 6* pour après Elden Ring et quelques détails auraient été révélé sur un forum :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...pped-up-online
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-via-survey/

https://www.resetera.com/threads/fro...#post-79894904

Les développeurs d'*Apex Legends* devraient bientôt travailler sur la clarté de ce que si passe à l'écran à travers toutes les explosions qui apparaissent :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...visual-clarity





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic Remake* pourrait avoir un mode de jeu en temps réel façon God Of War :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15138...des-de-jeu.htm

Où on parle de la censure des jeux vidéos, en particulier au *Venezuela* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15130...jeux-video.htm

Le prochain DLC d'*Euro Truck Simulator 2* se nommera Heart Of Russia (non, ce n'est pas à propos de la Grande-Bretagne) :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/euro-truck-...f-russia-roads

Présentation des combats de *Mewgenics*, le prochain jeu de la Team Meat (Binding of Isaac, Super Meat Boy) :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/mew-genics/release-date-combat









12.4 millions de copies vendues pour *Rust*. Une mise à jour ayant pour thème l'arctique et les ours polaires devrait bientôt être disponible :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rust/sales-arctic-update

*Ghostwire: Tokyo* a été évalué en Corée (15+) et tient donc sa sortie prévue sur PS5 et PC pour le Printemps :

https://wccftech.com/ghostwire-tokyo...-release-date/

*Dying Light 2* promet 500 heures de jeu pour atteindre le 100% :

https://kotaku.com/dying-light-2-wil...and-1848326833

Première mise à jour "tranquille" pour *Microsoft Flight Simulator* cette année. 6 mises à jour du monde sont prévues pour 2022 en plus de l'extension Top Gun : Mavericks :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/mi...se-met-a-jour/

Voici la liste des nommés aux *Independent Games Festival Awards* (le fil twitter les liste) :

https://gamerant.com/igf-2022-nomine...ero-unpacking/





La version Steam de *Monster Hunter Rise*, qui sort le 12 Janvier comprendra quelques filtres graphiques en plus :

https://gamerant.com/monster-hunter-rise-pc-filters/

15 minutes de gameplay pour le FPS en coop *The Anacrusis*, qui doit sortir le 13 Janvier sur XBox et PC :

https://gamerant.com/anacrusis-gameplay/




Du gameplay pour Dead Apostle Noel, le personnage qui arrivera gratuitement sur le jeu de bagarre *Melty Blood: Type Lumina* le 13 Janvier :

https://noisypixel.net/melty-blood-t...noel-gameplay/




Le premier DLC Lost Numbers est sorti pour le jeu de parkour *Cyber Hook*, disponible sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/un-dlc-pour-cyber...ec-un-grappin/




Le développement du rétro-FPS de cambriolage *Gloomwood* avance. Il est édité par New Blood Interactive (DUSK, AMID EVIL, ULTRAKIL, beaucoup de titres en majuscules donc) :

https://nofrag.com/un-point-sur-le-d...-de-gloomwood/




Voici la roadmap pour l'accès anticipé de *Darkest Dungeon 2*, avec une première mise à jour prévue pour mi-Février :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385543.html



Article de Game Developper sur la lecture dans les jeux vidéos :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...ading-in-games

*Remute*, un musicien allemand a sorti un album ... sur cartouche Nintendo 64 :

https://gamerant.com/music-artist-re...n64-cartridge/

Nan mais le phishing, ça devient compliqué quand même ... Alors qu'envoyer des clés USB gratuites ... :

https://gizmodo.com/hackers-have-bee...-to-1848323578

Une série *Scott Pilgrim* est prévue sur Netflix, écrite et produite par Bryan Lee O'Malley. Le lien avec le jeu vidéo ? Le film Scott Pilgrim VS The World a été le dernier film chroniqué par Karim Debbache dans Crossed, son émission parlant d'adaptation de jeux vidéos au cinéma... Et je fais c'qu'j'veux d'abord :

https://kotaku.com/netflix-is-planni...ime-1848324961

----------


## Nono

Et si vous n'avez pas vu la chronique de Scott Pilgrim par Karim Debbache, je vous invite à la regarder.

----------


## Supergounou

> Présentation des combats de *Mewgenics*, le prochain jeu de la Team Meat (Binding of Isaac, Super Meat Boy)


Ça donne envie  :ouaiouai: 
Mais ça fait plaisir de voir Tyler Glaiel à nouveau présent, avec l'espoir qu'il aura cette fois les épaules un peu plus large que lors de la sortie de Bum-Bo.

Ah petite correction cela-dit très cher Koub: cela fait bien longtemps que la Team Meat n'existe plus, chacun des deux développeurs étant partis de leur côté. Mewgenics est un jeu développé par Edmund McMillen, réalisé par Edmund McMillen, présenté et édité par Edmund McMillen. Avec l'aide de Tyler Glaiel, codeur de génie mais qui ne supporte pas la pression que peut mettre les fans débiles de Mr McMillen, et qui n'a jamais travaillé sur Meat Boy ou Isaac.

----------


## Kriegor

> Une série *Scott Pilgrim* est prévue sur Netflix, écrite et produite par Bryan Lee O'Malley. Le lien avec le jeu vidéo ?


Il y a eu un jeu vidéo Scott Pilgrim.

----------


## Maximelene

Et surtout, avant même le jeu, la chronique de Crossed, ou le film, Scott Pilgrim était déjà un comics très inspiré par le jeu vidéo.

----------


## Sharn

Mr Bobine en avait fait un épisode.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Du gameplay pour le dark-soulesque *Bleak Faith: Forsaken*, qui sortira au deuxième trimestre 2022 sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ameplay-video/




Un pack de texture HD pour *Star Wars: Republic Commando* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/star-...-texture-pack/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/rc-reskin...inremaster-v10



Spoiler Alert! 
















Nouveau record pour *Steam* à 28.230.853 joueurs simultanés aujourd'hui :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/steam...rrent-players/

Où on parle d'*Arslan Ash*, joueur pakistanais devenu professionel de Tekken :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15137...-de-tekken.htm




Les serveurs de la version chinoise de *Roblox*, LuoBuLeSi, ont brutalement fermé le mois dernier :

https://www.thegamer.com/roblox-clos...na-rebuilding/

Un mod Doom pour *Minecraft* :

https://www.thegamer.com/demons-into...raft-doom-mod/




Énorme information concernant *Elden Ring*, qui, je le rappelle, ne parle pas d'anneau. Le système de création de personnage a fuité :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-network-test/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une version XBox de *Age Of Empires 4* serait en train d'être testée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-been-spotted/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'autre jeu de *Quantic Dream* serait "basé sur l'humour" ... Je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée si c'est l'humour de David Cage :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-development/





Les serveurs de *Sea of Thieves* étaient en rade hier et ont toujours la gueule de bois aujourd'hui :

https://gamerant.com/sea-of-thieves-...labasterbeard/





Même avec le déploiement de Ricochet, le nombre de tricheurs semblent continuer d'augmenter sur *Kalof Warzone*. Comme les promesses de mieux traiter leurs employés, les promesses d'Activsion-Blizzard concernant les tricheurs semblent avoir été bien vides :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...aldera-update/

Comme au bon vieux temps de World Of Warcraft, les chefs de guildes gouverneurs de compagnies peuvent se barrer avec la caisse, et certains ne se gênent pas pour le faire :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-playe...nds-companies/

Le FPS *Renegade X: Firestorm*, un remake fait par des fans de Command & Conquer: Renegade, le spin-off FPS du RTS sorti en 2002, devrait sortir cet été :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/command-con...m-release-date

----------


## KOUB

Le god-sim *WorldBox* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wor...give-you-goals




*The Coalition* (Gears Of Wars 4 et 5) travaille sur un nouveau jeu sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/th...uis-sept-mois/

Les habitants d'une petite ville des Pays Bas s'inquiètent de ce que l'installation d'un data center *Meta-Facebook* donnera rapport à sa consommation électrique ... Et que les retombées économiques promises risquent bien de retomber comme un soufflé raté :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...e-netherlands/

Où on parle d'un adverbe qui disparait puis réapparait dans *la loi sur la confiance dans l’économie numérique de 2004* concernant la responsabilité des hébergeurs concernant les contenus mis en ligne :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...-manifestement

Les arnaques aux *Cryptomonnaies* ont atteint 14 milliards de dollars en 2021 :

https://www.clubic.com/cybercriminal...o-en-tete.html

----------


## war-p

> Ça donne envie 
> Mais ça fait plaisir de voir Tyler Glaiel à nouveau présent, avec l'espoir qu'il aura cette fois les épaules un peu plus large que lors de la sortie de Bum-Bo.
> 
> Ah petite correction cela-dit très cher Koub: cela fait bien longtemps que la Team Meat n'existe plus, chacun des deux développeurs étant partis de leur côté. Mewgenics est un jeu développé par Edmund McMillen, réalisé par Edmund McMillen, présenté et édité par Edmund McMillen. Avec l'aide de Tyler Glaiel, codeur de génie mais qui ne supporte pas la pression que peut mettre les fans débiles de Mr McMillen, et qui n'a jamais travaillé sur Meat Boy ou Isaac.


T'oublie de préciser que le Tyler Glaiel a un melon tellement gros qu'il ne passe plus par les portes depuis bien longtemps (mais sinon, ça va, ça fait que 7 ans que le jeu est en développement)  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Oh! Bonne nouvelle pour Elden Ring, peut-être aura-t-on droit à un nouveau concours de tronches moches!

----------


## Supergounou

> T'oublie de préciser que le Tyler Glaiel a un melon tellement gros qu'il ne passe plus par les portes depuis bien longtemps


Ah j'ignorais, tu peux développer? S'il te plait.

----------


## pipoop

Les nouveaux Carmack et Romero

----------


## comodorecass

Quand Genshin Impact rencontre Pokémon et le tout chapeauté par Tencent ça donne ça :




Les experts CPC vont trouver ça à chier mais perso je trouve que ça donne envie. Si ça peut secouer les puces à Nintendo/GF de surcroît c'est un plus.

----------


## zamas

> Quand Genshin Impact rencontre Pokémon et le tout chapeauté par Tencent ça donne ça :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBcHPtnp0ck
> 
> Les experts CPC vont trouver ça à chier mais perso je trouve que ça donne envie. Si ça peut secouer les puces à Nintendo/GF de surcroît c'est un plus.


J'avais pas fait gaffe au premier visionnage, mais en re-mattant le trailer y'a quand même un petit goût de plagia. La bestiole à la toute fin, c'est un putain de Lixy copié collé.

----------


## comodorecass

Oui, j'ai repéré un Cacnéa et un Wailord également. C'est Tencent hein.

----------


## Maalak

> Quand Genshin Impact rencontre Pokémon et le tout chapeauté par Tencent ça donne ça :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBcHPtnp0ck
> 
> Les experts CPC vont trouver ça à chier mais perso je trouve que ça donne envie. Si ça peut secouer les puces à Nintendo/GF de surcroît c'est un plus.


Ah, sympa, merci pour la découverte.
Je relance de deux autres vidéos.

----------


## Eloso

Ouais, ça sent bien le plagiat (Hoot-Hoot dès le début dans la première vidéo du message précédent...). Et quand c'est pas un plagiat direct, on pourrait croire que c'est un jeu du genre "ok, on a fusionné deux pokémons différents ensemble, devinez lesquels!"

----------


## Maximelene

Après, Pokémon a fait tellement de créatures que c'est difficile aujourd'hui de ne pas énormément s'en rapprocher. Il n'y a pas 2000 manières de faire un oiseau "cartoon", et Pokémon les a déjà toutes utilisées.

----------


## comodorecass

Franchement si on retrouve quelques éléments pompés directement du jeu de Nintendo mais que tout l'enrobage est à la hauteur des ambitions qu'ils affichent (vrai open world, animation, contenu, suivi dans le temps), ça ne me dérange absolument pas. Y'a des éléments de Genshin qui sont copiés/collées d'autre jeu (au hasard la jauge d'endurance de BOTW) et ça n'empêche pas de passer un bon moment.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Les experts CPC vont trouver ça à chier mais perso je trouve que ça donne envie. Si ça peut secouer les puces à Nintendo/GF de surcroît c'est un plus.


Normal, C'est 100 fois plus joli que le prochain jeu pokémon dont les graphismes auraient été acceptables sur wii ou gamecube (et en plus ce ne sera même pas un openworld contrairement à ce que laissaient croire les premiers trailers).
Dans le même genre DokeV a l'air lui aussi prometteur.
Par contre, que ça marche ou pas, TPC ne risque pas grand chose: vu le nombre de camés, heu pardon de fan dévoués qui achètent le moindre jeu avec pokémon écrit sur la boîte dès qu'il sort. Et qu'en plus les revenus générés par la franchise viennent dans leur immense majorité de la vente des produits dérivés, je ne pense pas qu'ils vont se remettre en question de si tôt.

----------


## Erkin_

> Le développement du rétro-FPS de cambriolage *Gloomwood* avance. Il est édité par New Blood Interactive (DUSK, AMID EVIL, ULTRAKIL, beaucoup de titres en majuscules donc) :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/un-point-sur-le-d...-de-gloomwood/
> 
> https://youtu.be/bdj-XX52_90


Tellement prometteur.  ::wub::  (Ce n'est pas un rétro fps mais un immersive sim)

----------


## pesos

Les reviews Steam sont un cancer, épisode 73 491 :





Ils sont en train de se faire une sacrée pub ceux là  :Gerbe:

----------


## Maximelene

C'est quoi le contexte ? Pourquoi y'a une guerre pour/contre les LGBT+ sur TTS ?  ::huh::

----------


## Maximelene

*Take-Two Interactive* se paie *Zynga* pour la modique somme de 12,7 milliards de dollars (ce qui en fait la transaction au plus gros montant du marché JV).

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-Entertainment

Quand on compare ça aux 7 milliards payés par Microsoft pour Zenimax, on situe facilement dans quel marché est-ce qu'il y a du pognon à se faire...

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est quoi le contexte ? Pourquoi y'a une guerre pour/contre les LGBT+ sur TTS ?


D'après ce que j'ai compris, tu te fais ban si tu marques les mots gay ou trans sur le chat général IG. Du coup, des gars disent que les dev sont homophobes et mettent des pouces rouges et d'autres applaudissent le "courage" des devs et mettent des pouces bleus. Et les devs se sont excusés mais en étant très maladroit (genre on ne fait pas de politique ni de fétichisme).

----------


## Silver

> C'est quoi le contexte ? Pourquoi y'a une guerre pour/contre les LGBT+ sur TTS ?


Une histoire de modération sur le chat global de leur Discord, apparemment.

https://twitter.com/TabletopSim/stat...09440065257474



https://twitter.com/TabletopSim/stat...29909150769156




Mais bon, quand il s'agit de review bombing, il faut généralement attendre plusieurs jours pour que ce soit corrigé. Le lien entre la review d'un jeu et la modération d'un chan Discord ? Aucune idée.

----------


## ExPanda

> Les reviews Steam sont un cancer, épisode 73 491 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ils sont en train de se faire une sacrée pub ceux là


 ::O: 

Et les reviews sont pas modérées ?

----------


## pesos

> C'est quoi le contexte ? Pourquoi y'a une guerre pour/contre les LGBT+ sur TTS ?


Je t'avoue que je ne sais pas trop, mais dans tous les cas je ne vois aucun contexte susceptible d'expliquer ce déchainement.




> Et les reviews sont pas modérées ?


Apparemment pas, enfin là ils vont faire quelque chose vu l'ampleur de la chose mais ils n'ont pas l'air très réactifs.

----------


## ExPanda

Putain c'est chaud quand même.
Légalement ce sont des propos qui ne passent pas, non ? Steam est pas un peu obligé de les dégager ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Putain c'est chaud quand même.
> Légalement ce sont des propos qui ne passent pas, non ? Steam est pas un peu obligé de les dégager ?


Probablement que ça va dégager, mais Steam a toujours pris pas mal de temps à réagir, donc faut pas s'attendre à ce que ça dégage avant quelques jours, hélas. Et les auteurs de telles reviews n'auront probablement aucune punition, ou un simple bannissement temporaire des discussions Steam.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est dommage, j'adorerais voir la shitstorm si ces individus se faisaient bannir.  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

> Les reviews Steam sont un cancer, épisode 73 491


Correction : les modos de TTS ont très mal géré une situation sur les voies de communication officielles, situation qui a dégénéré au point de se reporter par la suite sur les reviews Steam du jeu.

L'origine du problème, c'est pas les reviews Steam contrairement à ce qu'indique ta formulation.



Tiens, un nouveau Stand Alone pour Serious AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Sam, *Siberian Mayhem*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...berian_Mayhem/

----------


## Erkin_

> Correction : les modos de TTS ont très mal géré une situation sur les voies de communication officielles, situation qui a dégénéré au point de se reporter par la suite sur les reviews Steam du jeu.
> 
> L'origine du problème, c'est pas les reviews Steam contrairement à ce qu'indique ta formulation.


Bof, on leur fait un procès de mauvaise intention alors qu'ils ont juste dit de limiter les sujets de discussion de leur chat au jeu.
Le problème là ce sont clairement les gens qui s’emballent sur tout ça et vont balancer des reviews (positives ou négatives).

----------


## Ruvon

> Bof, on leur fait un procès de mauvaise intention alors qu'ils ont juste dit de limiter les sujets de discussion de leur chat au jeu.
> Le problème là ce sont clairement les gens qui s’emballent sur tout ça et vont balancer des reviews (positives ou négatives).


Oui et non. D'après la personne qui s'est pris les bans en premier lieu, tu peux discuter autant que tu veux du fait que tu sois hétéro. Si tu dis que tu es gay / trans, tu te fais kick.





https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...0pEWZx4Hk/edit

----------


## Erkin_

> tu peux discuter autant que tu veux du fait que tu sois hétéro. Si tu dis que tu es gay / trans, tu te fais kick.


De ce que je comprends, ils ont des alertes sur des mots clefs qui peuvent entraîner leur intervention. Le mot gay doit souvent se retrouver dans la liste des mots flags, sur une grande partie des jeux ou service de chat, principalement car il est régulièrement utilisé pour insulter. 
Quand je parle de procès d'intention c'est de croire qu'il y a une opinion sociétale derrière des décisions techniques de modération.

----------


## Ruvon

> De ce que je comprends, ils ont des alertes sur des mots clefs qui peuvent entraîner leur intervention. Le mot gay doit souvent se retrouver dans la liste des mots flags, sur une grande partie des jeux ou service de chat, principalement car il est principalement utilisé pour insulter. 
> Quand je parle de procès d'intention c'est de croire qu'il y a une opinion sociétale derrière des décisions techniques de modération.


Pas forcément d'opinion défendue là dedans, en effet. Mais je répondais "oui et non" à ton message qui disait "ils ont juste dit de limiter les sujets de discussion de leur chat au jeu" ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Et on en revient à une mauvaise gestion de la situation, qu'elle soit liée à une intention ou non, qui, comme tu le dis, entraine des gens à réagir en postant des reviews sur Steam.

Reste que l'origine de ce problème précis n'est pas les reviews Steam, mais la gestion de cette situation sur le chat / Discord officiel.

----------


## banditbandit

> D'après ce que j'ai compris, tu te fais ban si tu marques les mots gay ou trans sur le chat général IG. Du coup, des gars disent que les dev sont homophobes et mettent des pouces rouges et d'autres applaudissent le "courage" des devs et mettent des pouces bleus.


 L'essentiel c'est quand même qu'ils puissent au moins mettre les pouces, non !?

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Le niveau des "débats" sur des sujets sociaux sur internet est devenu vraiment effarant. 
On dirait que c'est systématiquement la réaction la plus absurde et outrancière qui va finir par émerger.

----------


## Zerger

Faut donner ses préférences sexuelles pour jouer à Tabletop Simulator?
Pourquoi sur ce jeu là?

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, *Morbid Metal* a maintenant une page Steam.

Fait par un dev solo, vu dans Kotaku et Polygon en novembre dernier ; ça a de la gueule et ça bouge bien, des bouts de vidéo plus récentes sont visibles sur son Twitter, à voir comment ça évolue...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Morbid_Metal/

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Reste que l'origine de ce problème précis n'est pas les reviews Steam, mais la gestion de cette situation sur le chat / Discord officiel.


Non l'origine du problème c'est tous les débiles qui utilisent les reviews et un pretexte pour exprimer leur haine

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ce qui me désole là-dedans, ce n'est pas tant l'échec pathétique de l'éditeur de TTS dans la gestion de sa communauté, c'est surtout de voir le nombre d'individus prêts à sortir du bois au premier prétexte pour aller se répandre en insultes homophobes. C'est assez déprimant de se dire que ce n'est pas "juste quelques débiles", mais plutôt la partie (occasionnellement) émergée d'un iceberg bien puant de gros connards mal dégrossis.

----------


## La Chouette

> Ce qui me désole là-dedans, ce n'est pas tant l'échec pathétique de l'éditeur de TTS dans la gestion de sa communauté, c'est surtout de voir le nombre d'individus prêts à sortir du bois au premier prétexte pour aller se répandre en insultes homophobes. C'est assez déprimant de se dire que ce n'est pas "juste quelques débiles", mais plutôt la partie (occasionnellement) émergée d'un iceberg bien puant de gros connards mal dégrossis.


A ce stade, on ne peut même plus parler de gros connards mal dégrossis. Quand une review dit "j'espère que les 42% vont devenir 100%" (ce pourcentage étant, d'après ce que j'ai vu, le pourcentage de trans ayant déjà fait une tentative de suicide) ou "ces choses ne méritent pas de vivre", on va bien au delà de Bob le con un peu trop étroit d'esprit pour aller sur des gens qui souhaitent du mal à de parfaits inconnus juste parce qu'ils existent, et qui crient tout ce mal partout où ils le peuvent.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

15 millions de joueurs pour *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15144...ertigineux.htm

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...and-open-areas




*Doom* joué au cadrant rotatif. Oui, voilà :

https://www.thegamer.com/doom-john-romero-rotary-phone/





*PlayerUnknown’s Battlegrounds : Battlegrounds* est maintenant free-to-play ... Sauf qu'une maintenance des serveurs est en cours :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/playerunkno...y-release-time

*Nvidia* essaie de justifier son achat de Arm devant les tribunaux, et heu ... bof :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-says-...not-hinder-it/
https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-argue...y-really-good/
https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-was-a...er-way-around/

Le youtubeur *Akaki Kuumeri* a créé un adaptateur pour jouer à une main avec une manette PS5 ... Non, c'est pas pour des jeux très particuliers, Monsieur B. :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-with-one-hand




Le RPG *Infinite Mana* doit sortir le 1er Décembre sur Steam. Une démo jouable est aussi disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/inf...miques-glitchs

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Infinite_Mana/




Le jeu d'aventure *The Kids We Were*, disponible sur Switch et téléphones portables, sortira sur Steam le 13 Janvier :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kid...apon-annees-80




Un remake de *Silent Hill* sous Unreal Engine 5 par des fans :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/




Le pokémon-like, qui semble en vrai monde ouvert lui, *Roco Kingdom Mobile*, a été annoncé par Tencent :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15139...t-de-prevu.htm

----------


## La Chouette

Il reste quoi, comme plateformes sur lesquelles Doom n'a pas tourné ?

----------


## Higgins

Le minitel!
Et encore, quelqu'un l'a peut-être fait...

----------


## Zodex

> Un remake de *Silent Hill* sous Unreal Engine 5 par des fans :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/
> 
> https://youtu.be/9Pmz2DkgtIc


 ::O:  C'est dégueulasse. À ce niveau là vaut mieux rejouer à l'original en fait.

----------


## KOUB

Le schmup *Shinorubi* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 20 Janvier :

https://www.thegamer.com/mind-boggli...ame-shinorubi/




L'ambition du jeu de jardinage en développement *Neurogrow* est de guérir la dépression des vieux. Bon, l'Université de l'Utah y participe quand même :

https://www.thegamer.com/gardening-g...ls-depression/




*Take-Two* s'est payé Zynga (Farmville) pour très cher ... Et veut apparemment que plusieurs de ses licences sont portées sur téléphones mobiles, dont ... Midnight Club ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ga-for-12-7bn/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ses-to-mobile/
https://www.ign.com/articles/midnigh...anchise-mobile

Quelques screenshots d'*Armored Core 6*, développé par FromSoftware ont fuité, ainsi que quelques autres infos :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mingly-leaked/









Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Sony aurait changé le développeur du remake de *Twisted Metal*, qui ne serait donc plus Lucid (Destruction All-Stars, l'exclusivité PS5 avec du contenu uniquement en microtransactions) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...oot-developer/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ted-metal-game

On a des nouvelles des 35 ans de la licence *Street Fighter*. Avec un logo :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/street-figh...nir-126613.htm



Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic Remake* aurait en fait deux modes de combat, un temps réel façon God Of War et un au tour par tour :

https://wccftech.com/star-wars-knigh...-combat-modes/

Quelques infos supplémentaires sur le *Steam Deck* (2.5h de durée de batterie, le chargement depuis la microSD serait aussi rapide que depuis le SSD (hum), et le travail sur la pause active est en cours :

https://wccftech.com/steam-decks-bat...game-resuming/

Ça fait bien longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu de grosse mise à jour sur *Red Dead Online*, tiens :

https://kotaku.com/red-dead-online-p...wit-1848329178

L'extension-standalone *Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem* sortira le 25 Janvier ... Était-ce bien nécessaire après un Serious Sam 4 qui porte bien son numéro ? :

https://www.actugaming.net/serious-s...anvier-466929/




*Battlefield 2042* est tombé hors de la liste des 100 jeux les plus joués de Steam. hé ben :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...-played-games/

Un bug permet aux spectateurs de participer aux goulag sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/warzone-p...spectator-bug/

L'édition M de *Lust from Beyond*, qui retire le contenu adulte du jeu contrairement à ce que laisse deviner son nom, sortira sur PS4, XBox One et PC le 10 Février. Une démo est disponible sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/lust-from-bey...ate-free-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ond_M_Edition/

https://youtu.be/NBSNPvt-vJQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

Un manager de mod pour *Stardew Valley* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stardew-val...op-mod-manager

https://www.nexusmods.com/stardewvalley/mods/10455

Sans vraiment de surprise, c'est le bordel sur le chat global de *New World* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385579.html

Les piratages de comptes *FIFA 22*, à ne pas confondre avec FIFA 21, semblent dus à une faille d'EA Help. En effet, il semble suffire de spammer les assistants EA Help pour changer l'adresse email associée et donc le mot de passe ensuite :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385594.html

*The Troop* est un petit wargame en accès anticipé sur Steam, avec une sortie complète visant Décembre 2022 ou Janvier 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-troop-is...war-2-wargame/




*Twitch* commence à taper sur les streameurs diffusant des émissions télés :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...v-show-streams

Selon un brevet, *Disney* étudierait la possibilité d'utiliser la réalité augmentée dans ses parcs :

https://gizmodo.com/the-house-of-mou...rse-1848329616

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apple* ne jouera pas dans le Metaverse :

https://gizmodo.com/report-apple-won...hea-1848331164

*Norton* installe un mineur d'Ethereum avec sa suite logicielle ... activé par défaut :

https://www.pcgamer.com/norton-insta...ecurity-suite/
https://www.thegamer.com/norton-crypto-mining/

----------


## Zerger

> C'est dégueulasse. À ce niveau là vaut mieux rejouer à l'original en fait.


Ca n'a plus le même charme  ::(:

----------


## Stelarc

> Tellement prometteur.  (Ce n'est pas un rétro fps mais un immersive sim)


Il se fait attendre le bougre.

----------


## La Chouette

> *Twitch* commence à taper sur les streameurs diffusant des émissions télés :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...v-show-streams


J'y croirais bien, mais vu que ça fait des mois que je signale régulièrement une chaîne qui streame des films pendant une douzaine d'heures plusieurs fois par semaine (en utilisant la catégorie du jeu Not for Broadcast, pour ça que ça m'énerve et que je la remarque si régulièrement) et qu'aucune action n'est prise, il est clair que Twitch n'en a rien à foutre. Ils punissent deux-trois gros streamers pour l'exemple, et ça s'arrête là, faudrait pas trop leur en demander.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

En même temps que la sortie de l'extension sur les aéroports de *Cities: Skylines* qui sort le 25 Janvier, le jeu accueillera 4 nouveaux DLCs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ion-this-month

L'action de *Take-Two* est un peu tombée (de 13%) depuis l'annonce de l'option d'achat bien élevée sur Zynga :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-announcement/

Un bug sur *Star Wars Battlefront II* empêche les joueurs et les NPCs de mourir :

https://kotaku.com/star-wars-battlef...lab-1848333702

Phil Spencer ne veut pas "vertueusement humilier" *Activision-Blizzard* ... :

https://kotaku.com/xbox-boss-not-int...ion-1848334067
https://gamerant.com/xbox-phil-spenc...-relationship/

2ème année de season pass annoncée pour *Hitman 3* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/hi...e-season-pass/

L'abonnement Fallout first de *Fallout 76* offre un item par mois. Ce mois-ci, un "Open Office Filing Cabinet" ... Et les gens qui paient sont fort peu contents que ça ne serve pas à grand chose. Ils le veulent leur pay-to-win :

https://gamerant.com/fallout-76-fili...service-flaws/

Il ne faudra "que" 20h pour terminer l'histoire principale de *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dying-light-2/how-long-to-beat

Bande-annonce pour le RTS *Rogue Command*, qui doit sortir sur PC et Mac qu troisième trimestre 2022 en accès anticipé. La version finale est prévue pour 2023 :

https://www.ign.com/videos/rogue-command-reveal-trailer




La pénurie de processeurs oblige *Canon* à vendre des cartouches d'encre sans DRM ... Et donc d'expliquer aux utilisateurs comment briser celui de leurs imprimantes :

https://gizmodo.com/printer-cartridg...mer-1848332901

Le cour du *Bitcoin* baisse :

https://gizmodo.com/bad-days-for-bit...hes-1848333064

*Razer* ne qualifie plus ses masques RGB de N95 :

https://www.ign.com/articles/razer-r...s-razer-zepyhr

Et bon, parce que j'ai envie :

https://kotaku.com/spectacular-vid-s...nic-1848335213




Si on vous parle de l'avenir du metaverse ... parlez-leur de Second-Life, l'avenir de l'internet de 2006 :

https://www.wired.com/story/video-ga...-of-metaverse/

----------


## Ruvon

> Et bon, parce que j'ai envie :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/spectacular-vid-s...nic-1848335213
> 
> https://youtu.be/R2GdZ2ReMQo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


"Une erreur s'est produite. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement. (ID de lecture : 4Sob5J13mAq5e5tH)
En savoir plus"

----------


## Silver

> *Take-Two Interactive* se paie *Zynga* pour la modique somme de 12,7 milliards de dollars (ce qui en fait la transaction au plus gros montant du marché JV).
> 
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-Entertainment
> 
> Quand on compare ça aux 7 milliards payés par Microsoft pour Zenimax, on situe facilement dans quel marché est-ce qu'il y a du pognon à se faire...


Ce qu'il faut aussi comprendre dans cet achat, c'est que Take-Two prévoit de passer de 12% de jeux produits sur mobiles en 2022 à... 50% de jeux mobiles d'ici 2023. Impressionnant.




> *The transaction is expected to establish Take-Two as a leader in mobile gaming, with mobile expected to comprise over 50% of its Net Bookings in Fiscal Year 2023 (as compared to an estimated 12% in Fiscal Year 2022).* The transaction will bolster Take-Two’s mobile offerings, which include popular games such as Dragon City, Monster Legends, Top Eleven, Two Dots, and WWE SuperCard, and consist of a diverse array of titles that focus on many of the most popular genres in mobile gaming, including casual, hyper-casual, lifestyle, mid-core, puzzle, social casino and sports games.

----------


## pipoop

> "Une erreur s'est produite. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement. (ID de lecture : 4Sob5J13mAq5e5tH)
> En savoir plus"


Tldw: tu colles un perso de DBZ dans la bouche de godzilla et voilà

----------


## banditbandit

> Faut donner ses préférences sexuelles pour jouer à Tabletop Simulator?


Tu peux adopter des positions.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Ce qu'il faut aussi comprendre dans cet achat, c'est que Take-Two prévoit de passer de 12% de jeux produits sur mobiles en 2022 à... 50% de jeux mobiles d'ici 2023. Impressionnant.


Languedepute : "Il vaut mieux qu'ils convertissent des trucs PC vers les mobiles que l'inverse, vu le désastre de la GTA Trilogy." :haha: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux adopter des positions.


Y'a des gens qui prennent la Reine, le Roi et la dame au premier degré. Brrrrrr, il s'est fait prendre par le cavalier et le ch'val !  ::cry::

----------


## pipoop

Look at my horse... ::siffle::

----------


## Tahia

> Look at my horse...


My horse is amazing...

----------


## Herman Speed

Y'a des codes secrets bizarre dans les échecs...



- "Coucou, Je fais Bande et je vais éxecuter un Zwischenzug mon cochon !"


- HO OUI Ma DAME ! 


C'est NORMAL que sur STEAM ça dérape, c'est très cérébral selon Freud !

----------


## banditbandit

> Languedepute 
> 
> Y'a des gens qui prennent la Reine, le Roi et la dame au premier degré. Brrrrrr, il s'est fait prendre par le cavalier et le ch'val !

----------


## Maalak

Ça a du bon, d'être roi.

----------


## Grosnours

> Le youtubeur *Akaki Kuumeri* a créé un adaptateur pour jouer à une main avec une manette PS5 ... Non, c'est pas pour des jeux très particuliers, Monsieur B. :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-with-one-hand
> 
> https://youtu.be/PVwTudk9DWk


Très intéressant de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec un peu d'imagination et de bricolage. 
Le premier jeu qu'il utilise pour illustrer son mécanisme, Rocket League, est judicieusement choisi puisqu'un joueur qui a fait beaucoup parler de lui récemment, Ashllxyy et qui est tellement doué qu'il gravite maintenant dans le subtop professionnel, n'a qu'un bras et utilise son menton pour diriger le stick gauche. Et Dieu sait que RL est un jeu extrêmement difficile à maîtriser mécaniquement parlant.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Le jeu d'enquête-réflexion *Strange Horticulture* sortira le 21 Janvier sur Steam, GOG et Epic. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/run...ure-this-month

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Horticulture/




Le FPS médiéval fantastique *Berserk Mode* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ber...-dun-berserker




Le jeu d'action-aventure *Hatchwell* doit sortir début 2022 sur PC et Mac :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hat...asion-monstres




Le mod Definitive Edition pour *Grand Theft Auto 5*, bien qu'en bêta, le rend plus joli :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...truly-amazing/




Les schmups *Cotton 2*, *Cotton Boomerang*, et *Guardian Force* affublés du qualificatif "Saturn Tribute" sortiront début 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/cott...-in-early-2022

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *ELEX II* qui sortira le 1er Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/elex-ii-combat-trailer

----------


## FB74

https://staratlas.com/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures *FAR: Changing Tides* sortira sur toutes les consoles et sur PC le 1er Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/far-...unches-march-1




Le jeu d'action-aventures *Infernax* sortira le 14 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf les XBox Series :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/infe...es-february-14




Le jeu d'action-survie *Forever Skies* a annoncé son accès anticipé pour 2022 sur Steam. Le jeu est aussi annoncé pour les consoles de nouvelle génération et c'est par des anciens de Dying Light :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/surv...-series-and-pc
https://www.gamesradar.com/forever-s...ng-light-devs/




Le jeu de stratégie - siège de forteresse *Diplomacy Is Not An Option* sortira en accès anticipé le 26 Janvier sur Steam. Une démo jouable est d'ores et déjà disponible sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/diplomacy-i...hes-next-week/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Not_an_Option/

Le jeu de courses orienté arcade *Buck Up And Drive!* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/buck-up-and...e-racing-game/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le mal-aimé *Diablo Immortal* pourrait accueillir une toute nouvelle classe :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6499522/

Le studio de développement de jeux mobiles *Pixonic* a créé une skin dont les bénéfices ont secrètement servi à payer une prothèse de bras à un de leur collègue :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rosthetic-arm/

Une version d'*Horizon Forbidden West* a fuité. Il devrait donc bientôt y avoir des spoils partout :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...efore-release/

Un script inutilisé de *Metal Gear Solid 5* a fuité :

https://www.gamesradar.com/metal-gea...uiet-speaking/

Un court-métrage pour la gloire de *Bidoof* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/bidoofs-b...kemon-company/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Hogwarts Legacy* devrait être montré dans un State Of Play qui devrait peut-être avoir lieu en Février :

https://wccftech.com/henderson-hogwa...y-february-22/

----------


## Ruvon

> https://staratlas.com/


Ok j'ai rien pigé. Budget sympa dans le trailer en tous cas.

Sur le site, tu vois des jolies images, c'est sûr. Mais c'est quoi le jeu, le gameplay ? Aucune idée.

Puis tu vois que tu peux jouer au jeu, en beta. Qu'il faut connecter un wallet pour ça. Un wallet ? Pour crypto et NFT.

Voilà, après j'ai foutu le feu à mon PC, au cas où.

----------


## FB74

> Ok j'ai rien pigé. Budget sympa dans le trailer en tous cas.
> 
> Sur le site, tu vois des jolies images, c'est sûr. Mais c'est quoi le jeu, le gameplay ? Aucune idée.
> 
> Puis tu vois que tu peux jouer au jeu, en beta. Qu'il faut connecter un wallet pour ça. Un wallet ? Pour crypto et NFT.
> 
> Voilà, après j'ai foutu le feu à mon PC, au cas où.


Je suis comme toi, je me suis fait la même réflexion.

Autre vidéo dite "ingame" (plutôt avec le moteur du jeu je pense):

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis comme toi, je me suis fait la même réflexion.
> 
> Autre vidéo dite "ingame" (plutôt avec le moteur du jeu je pense):


Donc Jeux Vidéo Magazine à fond pour faire la pub de ce concept, super.

Deux PDF qui en disent plus sur "le jeu" sur le site officiel.

https://staratlas.com/assets/pdfs/ec...s-paper-fr.pdf

https://staratlas.com/assets/pdfs/white-paper.pdf

Des niouzes sur le site officiel aussi, rien que le titre des articles fait peur.

https://staratlas.com/newsroom/star-...of-a-metaverse

https://staratlas.com/newsroom/star-...-game-festival

Et ça a déjà plusieurs mois tout ça.

Là ils en sont clairement à la phase phishing, ou levée de fonds comme ils disent. Et le jeu ? Ben j'en sais toujours rien en fait, je sais même pas combien il faut mettre pour l'acheter.

Mais cette partie, page 9 du white paper, donne VACHEMENT ENVIE.




> PHASE 02
> *Browser Mini Game*
> A minimum viable product version of Star Atlas will be launched as a browser-based minigame. Players and collectors can play and purchase in-game assets. In-game assets can be utilized immediately in the minigame. Assets purchased will be Solana-based in the minigame phase and will be configurable within the context of the Star Atlas’ feature set. Ongoing revenue via minigame sales.


Aucune idée si on en est déjà à la phase 2 ou pas...

Je reste sur ce que je disais tout à l'heure, le feu, en grande quantité. Et JV Magazine avec.

----------


## 564.3

Une sorte de jeu d'exploration spatial avec du minage, commerce et upgrade de vaisseaux, le tout sur une marketplate NFT avec des trucs dont je ne comprends pas bien l'utilité.



> As an initiation into the metaverse of an entirely new genre of experiences, Star Atlas is offering everyone an opportunity to be part of the journey. The release of a series of 14 super-high-definition Meta-Posters blurs the line between the real and the virtual world, simultaneously bringing utility and rewards to both.


https://play.staratlas.com/events?initialIndex=0
Des posters virtuels en NFT qu'on peut regarder en réalité augmentée, qui donnent en bonus des loot boxes pour le jeu (dont on n'est pas sur qu'il existe vraiment). C'est le moment de vider mon PEL !  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Ah grillé par Ruvon, j'étais trop absorbé par leurs pages de com' et de concept art. Ça ressemble a une belle arnaque ouais.

----------


## KOUB

Un mod multijoueur pour *Zelda: Breath of the Wild*, là, comme ça, au tout début de son développement :

https://wccftech.com/zelda-breath-of...ltiplayer-mod/




*Sega* a ouvert un nouveau studio de développement à Sapporo :

https://www.destructoid.com/sega-sap...veloper-japan/

On devrait avoir des nouvelles du FPS biopunk *Scorn* ce mois-ci :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/sc...ge-ce-mois-ci/





*Forza Street*, l'adaptation de Forza sur portables, aura tenu deux ans avant de fermer ses serveurs :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/cl...-au-printemps/

Pendant que *Dying Light 2* se plante dans sa com bien comme il faut, Shadow Warrior 3 en profite :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...uls-48203.html





La classification ESRB de *Pokemon Legends: Arceus*, qui sort le 28 Janvier, indique la présence de microtransactions :

https://gamerant.com/esrb-rating-pok...ame-purchases/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le mode classé devrait enfin bientôt être implanté dans *Kalof Vanguard* :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...-ww2-features/

Jeff Ross a donné le pitch refusé de *Days Gone 2* :

https://gamerant.com/days-gone-2-sequel-ideas-features/

Des NFTs du manga coréen *Solo Leveling*, parce que ... heu ... L'argent :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15145...-populaire.htm

Des joueurs réussissent encore à se faire rembourser *Battlefield 2042* par Steam, en se plaignant du point auquel le jeu est pété :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...sting-refunds/

Un fix contre la triche sur *Halo Infinite* sera déployé en Février :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...february-2022/

C'est plus dur de tuer des lamas dans *Fortnite* maintenant qu'ils courent :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385614.html

Leroy Athanassoff quitte la direction créative de *Rainbow Six Siege* pour des raisons personnelles mais reste poursuivre de nouvelles opportunités chez Ubisoft :

https://nofrag.com/leroy-athanassoff...bow-six-siege/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un report de la date de sortie de *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2* devrait être bientôt annoncé pour l'automne :

https://nofrag.com/rumeur-s-t-a-l-k-...se-a-lautomne/

Las configurations requises pour la version PC de *God Of War*, qui sort le 14 Janvier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/god-of-war/...equirements-pc

Bande-annonce pour l'extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/destiny-2/s...s-throne-world




Le DLC The Cultures of Africa pour *Humankind* sortira le 20 Janvier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/humankind/c...c-release-date




2 nouvelles skins, obtenables uniquement via le battlepass de *Kalof Warzone* deviennent maintenant invisibles à partir d'une certaine distance :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385632.html

Plusieurs maintenances sont prévues le 13 Janvier sur le réseau de la *Nintendo Switch* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...semaine-396447

Le mod Northstar pour *TitanFall 2* permet de faire son propre serveur privé ... Ce qui aide bien contre le tas de cons qui a décidé de pourrir le jeu mais permet en plus de créer ses propres modes de jeux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/northstar-di...ransformed-it/

https://github.com/R2Northstar/Northstar

*Elden Ring* est repassé devant Dying Light 2 en tête des jeux les plus wishlistés de Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-o...shlisted-game/

C'est cool *Wordle* ... Mais y a qu'un mot par jour ... Alors voilà *Wheeldle* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/if-one-wordl...nite-wheeldle/

https://wheelsrpgs.itch.io/wheeldle

Les comptes *FIFA 22* piratés l'on été à cause d'une "erreur humaine" selon EA. Les joueurs sont pas contents :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ea-confirms-...f-human-error/

Des éclairs et des tornades dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-upd...ing-flare-gun/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Expeditions: Rome*, qui sort le 20 Janvier :

https://www.ign.com/videos/expeditio...panion-trailer




Bande-annonce de lancement pour le DLC Pagan: Control pour *Far Cry 6* :

https://www.ign.com/videos/far-cry-6...launch-trailer

----------


## Ruvon

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Expeditions: Rome*, qui sort le 20 Janvier :
> 
> https://www.ign.com/videos/expeditio...panion-trailer
> 
> https://youtu.be/-g_xDxONrRo


T'as raté la dernière en date.







> Une sorte de jeu d'exploration spatial avec du minage, commerce et upgrade de vaisseaux, le tout sur une marketplate NFT avec des trucs dont je ne comprends pas bien l'utilité.
> 
> https://play.staratlas.com/events?initialIndex=0
> Des posters virtuels en NFT qu'on peut regarder en réalité augmentée, qui donnent en bonus des loot boxes pour le jeu (dont on n'est pas sur qu'il existe vraiment). C'est le moment de vider mon PEL ! 
> 
> Edit: Ah grillé par Ruvon, j'étais trop absorbé par leurs pages de com' et de concept art. Ça ressemble a une belle arnaque ouais.


Franchement, plus j'en lis sur ce truc, plus je me dis que Chris Roberts est un petit joueur en matière de te vendre du vent. Ce con essaie même de fournir un jeu, ce qui n'a pas l'air d'être le cas de Star Atlas, qui te prend juste ton pognon.

300k abonnés au compte du jeu sur Twitter, au doigt mouillé de mon échantillonnage rapide au pif, un nombre surprenant (90% des 100 comptes ouverts) crées durant l'année 2021 sans réelle activité à part RT le contenu de Star Atlas. Allez j'abuse certains comptes ont été créés en 2014 ou 2017. Mais leur première activité date de septembre / octobre 2021, pour RT du contenu Star Atlas.

Combien ça coûte de s'acheter des abonnés sur Twitter déjà ?  ::ninja::

----------


## jilbi

> T'as raté la dernière en date.
> https://youtu.be/KIL_A8zohew


J'ai fait la démo et franchement c'était pas mal du tout. Je le surveille celui-là.

----------


## Ixarys

> As an initiation into the metaverse of an entirely new genre of scam, Star Atlas is offering everyone an opportunity to lose money. The release of a series of 14 super-high-definition pixelated screens blurs the line between fraud and art, simultaneously bringing waste and despair to both.


Version corrigée.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce cinématique pour le MOBA *Overprime* qui doit sortir un de ces jours sur PC :

https://www.ign.com/videos/overprime-cinematic-trailer




Comme papa *Norton*, Avira aussi rajoutera une application de minage de cryptomonnaies activée par défaut sur votre PC, en prenant 15% des bénéfices :

https://www.pcgamer.com/norton-subsi...-your-profits/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le casque VR d'*Apple* pèsera 150g, sera standalone, et aura donc une autonomie sur laquelle on peut se poser des questions. Et coûtera entre 1000 et 3000$ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apples-upcom...-short-bursts/

*Phil Spencer* a dit des trucs au New York Times :

- Que la XBox Series se vend mieux que toutes les précédentes XBox
- Que les bannissements de joueurs au comportement toxique devraient être effectifs partout, quitte à travailler avec Sony et Nintendo
- S'il y a pénurie de XBox Series et de PS5, c'est pas parce qu'il y a des problèmes de production, c'est parce que la demande est trop forte.
- Le XBox Live n'est pas une plateforme pour discuter de politique.
- Et, quoique ça veuille dire, que la façon dont XBox travaillait avec Activision Blizzard a changé suite aux révélations.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050845993.html
https://gamerant.com/xbox-series-x-s...ling-consoles/
https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/ph...nts-nuisibles/
https://www.millenium.org/news/385624.html
https://wccftech.com/xbox-head-ps5-x...g-demand-high/
https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...d-dealing-with
https://gamerant.com/xbox-live-isnt-...form-politics/
https://www.destructoid.com/xbox-act...-phil-spencer/

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/10/o...l-spencer.html

Pendant ce temps, *LEGO* ne sortira pas le set Overwatch 2, le temps de réfléchir à sa relation avec Activision-Blizzard :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lego-halts-o...sion-blizzard/
https://kotaku.com/lego-delays-overw...-al-1848337971

Duncan Jones veut que vous signaliez votre intérêt à Disney pour un film *Full Throttle* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/duncan-jones...eds-your-help/

*Google* se plaint que les iMessages soient bleus (et de sa popularité surtout), et voudrait bien que le tout soit compatible avec Android :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...-too-powerful/
https://gizmodo.com/google-exec-urge...ing-1848336039

Pour des raisons de conspirationnisme Qanoniste poussées, *Marak Squires*, un développeur auteur de deux bibliothèques Javascript open-source utilisées des milliers d'applications les a sabotées via une malicieuse mise à jour. Ça a foutu un certain bordel :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...-aaron-swartz/
https://gizmodo.com/an-open-source-d...cha-1848331944

*Microsoft* a posté sa propre vidéo d'ouverture et de réparation d'une Surface Pro ... Et c'est un grand pas vers le droit à réparer :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ace-laptop-se/

*Mozilla* lance l'étude “Facebook Pixel Hunt”, qui va consister à ajouter une extension à votre navigateur, pour voir un peu tous les sites qui envoient des infos à Facebook, que vous ayez un compte ou non d'ailleurs :

https://gizmodo.com/mozilla-is-going...you-1848338946

https://addons.mozilla.org/af/firefo...ok-pixel-hunt/

L'application de trading gratuite *RobinHood*, rendue malencontreusement célèbre pour vendre les données sur les ordres d'achats à des grosses boites de trading avant que les achats de particuliers aient été fait, doit payer 30.000$ à un utilisateur pour l'avoir empêché d'acheter des actions GameStop durant une période bien précise :

https://gizmodo.com/robinhood-must-p...ock-1848339247

L'utilisation d'un VPN par les nouveaux services iCloud d'*Apple* ne fait pas plaisir aux opérateurs de téléphonies :

https://gizmodo.com/carriers-are-pis...atu-1848334572

----------


## Ruvon

> *Phil Spencer* a dit des trucs au New York Times :
> 
> - Que la XBox Series se vend mieux que toutes les précédentes XBox
> - Que les bannissements de joueurs au comportement toxique devraient être effectifs partout, quitte à travailler avec Sony et Nintendo
> - S'il y a pénurie de XBox Series et de PS5, c'est pas parce qu'il y a des problèmes de production, c'est parce que la demande est trop forte.
> - Le XBox Live n'est pas une plateforme pour discuter de politique.
> - Et, quoique ça veuille dire, que la façon dont XBox travaillait avec Activision Blizzard a changé suite aux révélations.
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050845993.html
> ...






Comme le rappelle Schreier, "Ben Kilgore, the former Blizzard CTO who was accused of sexual harassment in the California lawsuit and various media reports, was at Xbox for nearly 14 years before he went to Blizzard", ce qui remet en perspective la phrase de Spencer "Xbox’s history is not spotless."

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Wordle* est donc un ptit jeu sympa, un genre de motus gratuit sur navigateur ... Et Zack Shakked, "entrepreneur", a décidé d'en vendre une copie "améliorée" nommée Wardle sur l'Apple Store, sur abonnement pour débloquer toutes les possibilités. Et il a eu la brillante idée de se vanter de ses résultats sur Twitter ... :

https://kotaku.com/tech-dude-rips-of...net-1848341422

*Covid Simulator* est une simulation de gestion de pandémie dans une entreprise, basée sur les données du CDC. Le jeu est gratuit sur itch.io et doit sortir le 24 Janvier sur Steam :

https://kotaku.com/covid-simulator-i...sin-1848341801

https://coldrice.itch.io/covid-simulator




C'est le début du 1er acte du 4ème épisode de *Valorant* :

https://gamerant.com/valorant-episode-4-act-1-trailer/




*Nvidia* déploiera son Deep Learning Dynamic Super Resolution le 14 Janvier :

https://nofrag.com/nvidia-va-lancer-...le-14-janvier/

Le FPS multijoueur *Leap* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Steam. Une bêta aura lieu le 19 Janvier :

https://nofrag.com/leap-un-fps-multi...-elans-robots/




Le RTS uchronique *Warno* sortira en accès anticipé le 20 Janvier sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warno/story




Le *Humble Choice* baisse de prix à 11.99$ pour tous les jeux du mois ... Et va proposer son launcher pour avoir accès à une sélection de jeux façon Game Pass. Les jeux du choice seront toujours fournis sous forme de clés Steam, GOG et autre :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/humble-choi...rop-humble-app





*Riot* propose à ses employés de démissionner contre 25% de leur salaire annuel, 3 mois de couverture santé, en gardant les bonus promis. Ce n'est pas pour couper les couts mais pour s'assurer de la motivation des employés pour leur plan quinquennal ... Oui, c'est quand même étrange comme proposition, non ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/riot-five-year-plan/

*Riot* lance aussi une enquête sur Andy Dinh, CEO et fondateur de l'équipe pro de League Of Legend SoloMid, accusé par plusieurs personnes d'être un tas de merde au travail :

https://www.wired.com/story/riot-gam...g-allegations/

Qu'est-ce qui manquait pour comprendre que les cryptomonnaies, c'est du caca ? *Kim Kardashian* ! Maintenant poursuivie en compagnie de Floyd Mayweather et Paul Pierce pour avoir fait la pub de la cryptomonnaie EMax, qui est un bon gros schéma de Pump and Dump :

https://gizmodo.com/kim-kardashian-s...enc-1848339180

*Gettr*, le réseau social des MAGA conspirationnistes ... donne leurs infos à Google et à Facebook :

https://gizmodo.com/gettr-promised-u...ech-1848341565

3 anciennes employées parlent de leurs expériences chez *Blizzard* ... Et ... Ça donne envie de distribuer des claques en fait :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...en-interviews/

----------


## ExPanda

> 


C'est moi ou on dirait un  mod de Doom Eternal ?  ::O:

----------


## Sharn

> Le mod Northstar pour *TitanFall 2* permet de faire son propre serveur privé ... Ce qui aide bien contre le tas de cons qui a décidé de pourrir le jeu mais permet en plus de créer ses propres modes de jeux :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/northstar-di...ransformed-it/
> 
> https://github.com/R2Northstar/Northstar


Sacré motivation pour les créateurs de ce mod. Bravo à eux. Faudrait que je teste à l'occasion.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est moi ou on dirait un  mod de Doom Eternal ?


Hum il y a quand même moins de barres parallèles.

----------


## banditbandit

Tu veux dire qu'il n'y a même pas un bar à droite et un bar gauche.  ::O:

----------


## Silver

> Je suis comme toi, je me suis fait la même réflexion.
> 
> Autre vidéo dite "ingame" (plutôt avec le moteur du jeu je pense):


Ça fait plusieurs semaines qu'internet parle de Star Atlas comme d'un scam, ils débarquent chez Jeu Vidéo Magazine ?

Cinématiques pré-rendues
Aucun gameplay expliqué en vidéo ou sur le site
Juste des images concepts avec quelques mots
NFTs

En comparaison, ça c'est la description initiale de Star Citizen sur Kickstarter, qui du coup passent pour des enfants de cœur à côté : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...itizen?lang=fr

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Est-ce que je suis le seul à éprouver un phénomène de lassitude par rapport au modèle de l'early access sur Steam? J'ai décidé aujourd'hui de ne plus suivre deux jeux en Early access depuis plus de quatre ans, un simulateur et un action platformer....j 'ai l'impression que ce système n'est pas assez régulé, mais du côté de Steam, pas de volonté de le réguler et sur leurs forums, leur staff semble défendre le modèle bec et ongles arguant que le voyage compte plus que la destination....J'ai viré l'option early access de mes paramètres de découverte pour ne plus être frustré...

----------


## Kalh

Bah c'est un peu comme les AAA je trouve.

Si tu as une équipe qui te sors un AAA avec un suivi, un gameplay et une réalisation de qualité, même si c'est pour te pondre un KallOf bah ça peut bien passer.

un Early Acces avec un bon suivi, gameplay, réalisation et surtout une *très bonne* communication, ce n'est pas forcément dégoutant si ça permet à des p'tits studios de grandir (après ce n'est pas le cas tous les EA).

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est au cas par cas, ça va d'un extrême à l'autre que le jeu soit annoncé "fini" ou "early access".
Faut surtout voir ce qu'on a au moment où on achète le jeu pour y jouer tout de suite.




> Ça fait plusieurs semaines qu'internet parle de Star Atlas comme d'un scam, ils débarquent chez Jeu Vidéo Magazine ?


Arf j'avais tout raté, ça n'est pas passé dans mes flux habituels, merci le topic des news  :;): 
En tous cas c'est du bel ouvrage pour ce que c'est, j'ai bien aimé parcourir leurs pages à la recherche de belles images et de buzzwords. Ce serait plus marrant si c'était vraiment parodique, mais bon…

----------


## Ruvon

> Arf j'avais tout raté, ça n'est pas passé dans mes flux habituels, merci le topic des news 
> En tous cas c'est du bel ouvrage pour ce que c'est, j'ai bien aimé parcourir leurs pages à la recherche de belles images et de buzzwords. Ce serait plus marrant si c'était vraiment parodique, mais bon…


Faut reconnaitre, la navigation sur leur site est chiadée. Ça fait pro. Tu sens qu'il y a un sacré budget de départ à ce projet, que ce soit sur les visuels et les sites. Dommage que la com et les game designers aient été remplacés par l'équipe marketing.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bah c'est un peu comme les AAA je trouve.
> 
> Si tu as une équipe qui te sors un AAA avec un suivi, un gameplay et une réalisation de qualité, même si c'est pour te pondre un KallOf bah ça peut bien passer.
> 
> un Early Acces avec un bon suivi, gameplay, réalisation et surtout une *très bonne* communication, ce n'est pas forcément dégoutant si ça permet à des p'tits studios de grandir (après ce n'est pas le cas tous les EA).


Exactement. Il y a bien des exemples de bons early access. Hades, par exemple. Bonne communication des développeurs, qui lisaient le feedback et le prenaient en compte (indiquant même à chaque mise à jour quels changements étaient dus aux désirs des joueurs).

Et en parlant d'early access, l'excellent *Not for Broadcast*, malgré tous ses déboires dues à la pandémie (parce que c'est pas facile de filmer avec des grandes équipes pendant un confinement) sort enfin d'early access le *25 janvier*, ajoutant 17 heures de contenu FMV additionnel.




Ah, et pour ceux que les déboires de l'équipe intéresseraient, un documentaire d'une heure est dispo gratuitement. Attention cependant si vous comptez faire le jeu, ça spoile sévère.

----------


## Ruvon

> Exactement. Il y a bien des exemples de bons early access. Hades, par exemple. Bonne communication des développeurs, qui lisaient le feedback et le prenaient en compte (indiquant même à chaque mise à jour quels changements étaient dus aux désirs des joueurs).
> 
> Et en parlant d'early access, l'excellent *Not for Broadcast*, malgré tous ses déboires dues à la pandémie (parce que c'est pas facile de filmer avec des grandes équipes pendant un confinement) sort enfin d'early access le *25 janvier*, ajoutant 17 heures de contenu FMV additionnel.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ymYSgugpTY
> 
> Ah, et pour ceux que les déboires de l'équipe intéresseraient, un documentaire d'une heure est dispo gratuitement. Attention cependant si vous comptez faire le jeu, ça spoile sévère.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy3lkFWp6L8


Ah, les 17h de FMV c'est ça qui me demande de télécharger 62 gigas pour la version preview...

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah, les 17h de FMV c'est ça qui me demande de télécharger 62 gigas pour la version preview...


Le jeu ne fait actuellement "que" 32 gigas (les 62, c'est la classique estimation pour être sûr qu'il y aura la place pour les mises à jour). Mais oui, des vidéos avec 4 points de vue différents en HD pour chaque scène, ça monte vite. Et apparemment, les développeurs ont bossé pour qu'à la sortie, les fichiers vidéos prennent le moins de place possible sans perte de qualité, donc ça devrait pas trop dégénérer.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu ne fait actuellement "que" 32 gigas (les 62, c'est la classique estimation pour être sûr qu'il y aura la place pour les mises à jour). Mais oui, des vidéos avec 4 points de vue différents en HD pour chaque scène, ça monte vite. Et apparemment, les développeurs ont bossé pour qu'à la sortie, les fichiers vidéos prennent le moins de place possible sans perte de qualité, donc ça devrait pas trop dégénérer.


39 d'après la page Steam, quand je veux l'installer il me demande 62.

Mais je ne pensais pas qu'il y aurait autant de temps de vidéo sur l'ensemble du jeu, le total m'étonne mais c'est plutôt cool, ça veut dire qu'il y aura pas mal de contenu. Pour le reste j'ai pas encore le droit d'en parler  ::ninja:: 

Edit parce que j'avais tourné ma phrase n'importe comment  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

Le jeu de deck-building / schmup *Heck Deck* est disponible sur Steam, iOS et Android :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hec...ilding-shootem




Pendant que Konami sort des NFT pour les 35 ans de Castlevania, des fans annoncent le gratuit *Castlevania: Seal of the Eclipse* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/castl...ement-trailer/




Comme l'avait annoncé des gens bien informés hier, la sortie de *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2: Heart of Chernobyl* est décalée du 28 Avril au 8 Décembre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...s-e-48206.html





*Kirby And The Forgotten Land* sortira le 25 Mars. Y a de la coop :

https://www.thegamer.com/kirby-forgo...hing-march-25/




*Player Unknown Battlegrounds : Battlegrounds* est maintenant free-to-play. Les joueurs payant l'abonnement Battlegrounds Plus auront accès au mode classé, à plus d'XP, et à la possibilité de créer des parties customisées. Et le passage en free-to-play, c'est pas du tout pour concurrencer Fortnite et Kalof Warzone, c'est le directeur créatif qui le dit :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-off-payment/
https://www.gamesradar.com/pubg-goin...te-or-warzone/




C'est Firesprite qui va maintenant s'occuper du développement du reboot de *Twisted Metal* ... Et ils ont aussi récupéré le game director de Lucid :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ctor-is-hired/

Un million de ventes pour *Inscryption* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/inscrypti...y-angry-stoat/





*Squadron 42* aurait encore besoin de 2 ans de développement avant de sortir. En temps CIG, c'est donc minimum 5 ans. Et la promesse d'une bêta pour fin 2019, c'était bien du flan :

https://wccftech.com/squadron-42-2-y...quels-planned/
https://www.thegamer.com/star-citize...-or-two-years/

Le bilan financier de *Frontier Developments* pour les 6 mois avant le 30 Novembre 2021 aboutit à une perte de 2.3 millions de dollars, en raison principalement de ventes bien en dessous des attentes pour Jurassic World Evolution 2 :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...t-loss-of-1-7m

Les serveurs des jeux *Halo* sur XBox 360 ferment demain :

https://gamerant.com/halo-xbox-360-s...ef-collection/

*Ken Levine* n'a absolument rien à voir avec Bioshock 4. Il ne présentera aussi son prochain jeu que proche de sa sortie et vous serez "surpris, mais non en fait" :

https://gamerant.com/ken-levine-bioshock-4-new-game/

Le rétro FPS *Anomalous* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/le-retro-fps-anom...cces-anticipe/




Le RTS *Warhammer Age of Sigmar* devrait sortir dans la seconde moitié de 2023 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warhammer-a...ar-rts-delayed

Événement Attaque des Titans sur *Kalof Warzone* à partir du 20 Janvier :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846053.html

En raison de la pénurie de *PS5* ... Sony fabrique plus de PS4 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sony-is-maki...ps5-shortages/

L'implantation de l'Easy Anti-Cheat d'Epic et de BattleEye risque de poser problème sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/easy-anti-ch...first-thought/

Les problèmes de compatibilité de certains jeux vidéos avec les processeurs *Intel* de 12ème génération semblent maintenant réglés :

https://www.pcgamer.com/12th-gen-drm...g-of-the-past/

*Baidu* a licencié une centaine de personnes en Chine suite aux nouvelles réglementations concernant les jeux vidéos, source de tous les fléaux de la société :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/re...e-de-salaries/

*Libre Office* supporte le Klingon :

https://www.pcgamer.com/finally-libr...guage-support/

Il n'y a pas que Doom dans la vie, il y a aussi *Prince Of Persia*, maintenant jouable en Javascript, donc sur navigateur :

https://gizmodo.com/you-can-play-the...ppl-1848344033

*Wear OS 3*, l'OS pour montres intelligentes de Google, inclut pour la première fois des options pour gauchers :

https://gizmodo.com/after-years-of-d...-ad-1848344601

*Riot Games*, après le règlement amiable des poursuites, reconnait les problèmes de harcélement et de discrimination sexuels et promet de devenir une meilleure entreprise :

https://www.thegamer.com/riot-sexual...sment-lawsuit/

, le jeu free-to-play de cartes à collectionner en NFT, disparait d'internet, car il utilisait la propriété intellectuelle du studio de développement 1939 Games ... En gros, WorldWars ressemblait quand même beaucoup à KARDS, jusque dans les icônes :

https://www.thegamer.com/world-war-2...on-from-kards/





Les clones de *Wordle* sont purgés de l'App-Store :

https://www.thegamer.com/wordle-clon...p-store-apple/

*Among Us* va être adapté en mangas :

https://www.thegamer.com/among-us-manga/





Un système de balayage des ondes électro-magnétiques à base de *Raspberry Pi* (et d'un oscilloscope et d'un détecteur) créé par Institut de recherche en informatique et systèmes aléatoires du CNRS permettrait de détecter les malwares avec une efficacité de 99.8% :

https://gizmodo.com/raspberry-pi-can...tro-1848339130

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le RPG à l'ancienne *Rise of the Third Power* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 10 Février :

https://noisypixel.net/rise-of-the-t...-release-date/




Le jeu de recyclage de vaisseaux spatiaux *Hardspace: Shipbreaker* sortira d'accès anticipé au printemps :

https://nofrag.com/hardspace-shipbre...-au-printemps/

Y a du boulot encore pour Ackboo vu les speedruns de *GeoGuessr* à l'AGDQ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/watch-these-...-planet-earth/

Le passage au free-to-play de *PUBG : Battlegrounds* a fait doubler le nombre de joueurs simultanés sur Steam à 669.000 le premier jour :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...o-free-to-play

Le FMV *Not For Broadcast* sortira d'accès anticipé le 25 Janvier :

https://www.destructoid.com/not-for-...-release-date/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les graphismes d'*Overwatch 2* seraient "adaptés" en vue d'une sortie compatible avec les téléphones portables :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-2-dow...ibility-rumor/

Le RPG en vue à la première personne *Wayward Realms* a été annoncé par le studio OnceLost Games, fondé par des anciens de Bethesda. Mais vu que le studio est encore à la recherche de fonds ... :

https://nofrag.com/une-bande-annonce...s-de-bethesda/




Le tactical FPS *Black One Blood Brothers* a ouvert son accès anticipé sur Steam, qui devrait durer un an et demi ou deux ans :

https://nofrag.com/le-fps-tactique-b...cces-anticipe/




90.773 joueurs simultanés pour *Monster Hunter Rise* le jour de sa sortie sur Steam, même si certains semblent ne pas pouvoir lancer le jeu :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/monster-hun...m-player-count
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mon...ithout-hiccups

Valve a annulé le tournoi de l'hiver de *Dota 2*. Et les équipes trouvent que c'est bien proche de la date pour annuler :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-cancel...-in-the-scene/

*Twitch* a banni 15 millions de comptes de bots utilisés dans les Hate Raid :

https://kotaku.com/twitch-purged-ove...ear-1848348587

La poursuite antitrust de la FTC contre *Facebook* peut continuer tranquillement son petit bonhomme de chemin :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...trust-lawsuit/

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Valve a annulé le tournoi de l'hiver de *Dota 2*. Et les équipes trouvent que c'est bien proche de la date pour annuler :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-cancel...-in-the-scene/


C'est pas seulement le fait qu'il ai été annulé au dernier moment qui fait râler:
Premièrement, les joueurs et équipes n'ont pas été prévenus avant l'annonce, donc ils ont appris l'heureuse nouvelle en même temps que tous le monde.
Ajoutez à ça le fait que l'argent qui aurai dû être mis en jeu (500k dollars) pour ledit major n'a pas été redistribué alors qu'il était possible d'organiser un mini tournoi pour chaque région à la place. Mais Valve a préféré garder le fric alors qu'en dehors des championnats du monde, les gains de tournois de Dota sont dérisoires depuis deux-trois ans (l'équipe qui remporte un major gagne 200 000$, une équipe qui a fini 16ème aux derniers championnats du monde en a gagné 600 000).
Bref, tout ça donne encore plus l'impression que la bande à GabeN ne s'intéresse plus qu'aux profits que le jeu peut leur rapporter (en vendant des skins hors de prix) et à rien d'autre depuis quelques temps.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

*Museum of Mechanics: Lockpicking*, déjà disponible sur itch.io, devrait être disponible dans la journée sur Steam. C'est, comme son nom l'indique, une collection de mini-jeux correspondants aux crochetages dans un gros tas de jeux vidéos :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...on-steam-today

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Lockpicking/

https://dimbulbgames.itch.io/museum-...cs-lockpicking




Il est à nouveau possible de jouer à *Fortnite* sur iOS ... en passant par Geforce Now :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ia-geforce-now

Le metroidlike *Supraland Six Inches Under*, initialement prévu pour être un DLC de Supraland, sortira le 14 Janvier sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sup...-du-metroid-3d




Les avocats de *Crytek* ont envoyé une lettre polie mais ferme au créateur d'un mod mode photo pour Crysis Remastered 2 et 3 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/cryte...-3-remastered/

La première mise à jour pour la version PC de *Final Fantasy 7 Remake* a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/fi...otes-revealed/

Bande-annonce pour le combat (et le mode photo pour les curieux, dans l'article) d'*Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream*, qui sort mondialement le 25 Février sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/atel...-mode-trailers




Le battle-royale free-to-play *My Hero Academia: Ultra Rumble* a été annoncé sur PC et consoles d'ancienne génération pour un de ces jours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/free...-switch-and-pc

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le futur *Kalof de cette année* (Modern Warfare II) comprendrait un mode en monde ouvert :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15156...nde-ouvert.htm

Ha mais c'est vrai, dites donc, *Kirby* aura 30 ans cette année. Des trucs sont prévus apparemment, en plus du dernier jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/kirbys-japa...-celebrations/

*Take-Two* prévoit une forte augmentation de ses revenus venant des microtransactions dans les 3 prochaines années. Certains analystes y voient la sortie de *GTA 6* au Printemps 2024 :

https://www.thegamer.com/take-twos-f...y-spring-2024/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il y aura une montre dans la version collector de *Starfield* :

https://www.thegamer.com/starfield-c...edition-watch/

De la destruction des bâtiments dans *Company Of Heroes 3* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/co.../1100-6499603/

----------


## Ruvon

*Dude, Where is my Beer 2* sera en développement bientôt et prépare son Kickstarter :

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...er-2-a-new-hop







Date de sortie annoncée pour *Aquamarine* : le 20 janvier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1280750/Aquamarine/









> *Museum of Mechanics: Lockpicking*, déjà disponible sur itch.io, devrait être disponible dans la journée sur Steam. C'est, comme son nom l'indique, une collection de mini-jeux correspondants aux crochetages dans un gros tas de jeux vidéos :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...on-steam-today
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Lockpicking/
> 
> https://dimbulbgames.itch.io/museum-...cs-lockpicking
> 
> https://youtu.be/z2jgnYm8RHY


Gratuit sur itch.io, 8,19€ sur Steam ? C'est exactement la même version ?

----------


## KOUB

Mohammad Alavi quitte le poste de directeur créatif d'un jeu *Respawn* non-annoncé :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...game-has-left/

13 minutes de gameplay pour *Pokémon Legends: Arceus*, qui sort le 28 Janvier :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...been-released/




Un brevet déposé par *Sony* semble indiquer que la rétro-compatibilité de la PS5 sera bientôt plus poussée :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-ps5-p...is-on-the-way/

Naoki Yoshida, producteur de *Final Fantasy XIV*, demande poliment aux joueurs d'arrêter d'être des tas de merde avec les développeurs :

https://kotaku.com/final-fantasy-xiv...-ca-1848351220

*Armor Games*, qui développe des jeux sur navigateur, passe à la semaine de 4 jours :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ek-permanently

Selon des gens bine informés ou pas, il y aura des stocks supplémentaires à d'habitude quand *Nvidia* sortira sa nouvelle RTX 3050 le 27 Janvier :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-increase...lies-rtx-3050/

Atsushi Inaba devient CEO de *PlatinumGames* :

Sony commence à enlever des magasins britanniques les cartes *PS Now*, très probablement en vue du déploiement du projet Spartacus, qui vise à fusionner PS Now et PS Plus :

https://www.actugaming.net/sony-reti...-vente-467504/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un vendeur de cheats cesserait ses activités concernant *Battlefield 2042*, en raison des nombreux bugs affectant le jeux, mais surtout du nombre de joueurs qui décroit rapidement :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...rmance-issues/



Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *Persona 4 Arena Ultimax*, qui doit sortir en Mars :

https://noisypixel.net/persona-4-are...ombat-trailer/




Une Édition Définitive de *YIIK: A Post-Modern RPG* doit sortir cette année. Elle sera gratuite pour les possesseurs d'une ancienne version sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/yiik-i-v-reve...e-to-original/

----------


## KOUB

Des nouvelles d'*Hitman* :

- Hitman Trilogy sort le 20 Janvier et sera directement sur le Game Pass et sur Steam.
- Cette dernière supportera la VR sur PC.
- Un nouveau mode de jeu avec des "éléments de roguelike" comme on dit.
- Bande-annonce de la deuxième année de Season Pass de Hitman 3 :




https://www.actugaming.net/hitman-tr...anvier-467557/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ort-next-week/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/hitman-3/new-mode-freelancer
https://kotaku.com/hitman-3-is-going...ike-1848351423





Le fondeur *TSMC* investit pour produire plus de processeurs :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...and-will-ease/

Où on parle de la mort du PvP sauvage dans *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385631.html

Pendant que Sony continue à produire des PS4, Microsoft a arrêté de produire des *XBox One* fin 2020 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846085.html

10 millions de joueurs pour le jeu de nains de l'espace *Deep Rock Galactic*, après sa sortie sur PlayStation dans l'abonnement PS Plus :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050846091.html

Dans les 5 prochaines années, *CIG* pense arriver à passer de 400 à 1000 employés et surtout commencer à développer plusieurs suites pour Squadron 42, qui a donc déjà 7 ans de retard sur la date de sortie prévue :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...five-year-plan
https://www.pcgamer.com/cloud-imperi...inoff-sequels/

Où on parle du rapport Bronner contre les fakes news :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...tre-fakes-news

Le QR code envoyé par le gouvernement britannique quand on réserve des tests covid vous renvoie vers *Plague Inc* s'il est installé sur votre téléphone portable :

https://www.thegamer.com/covid-qr-co...ng-plague-inc/





La sortie de la série télé *The Last of Us* se confirme pour 2022 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/last-of-u...-release-date/

*Tesla* ne promet plus de livrer ses Cybertrucks aux vitres cassables à la boule de pétanque en 2022 :

https://gizmodo.com/tesla-removes-pr...uck-1848350853

Le Washington Post a fat développer un jeu de golf sur navigateur pour expliquer aux électeurs US ce qu'est le *Gerrymadering* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/this-brow...ndering-works/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...ing-mini-golf/

Un des sponsors de la *Global Game Jam 2022* fait dans les NFT, et pas qu'un peu :

----------


## runner

> Ok j'ai rien pigé. Budget sympa dans le trailer en tous cas.
> 
> Sur le site, tu vois des jolies images, c'est sûr. Mais c'est quoi le jeu, le gameplay ? Aucune idée.
> 
> Puis tu vois que tu peux jouer au jeu, en beta. Qu'il faut connecter un wallet pour ça. Un wallet ? Pour crypto et NFT.
> 
> Voilà, après j'ai foutu le feu à mon PC, au cas où.


Cela parle de metaverse sur le site officiel.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*The Settlers*, le remake, sortira le 17 Mars. Une bêta est prévue du 20 au 24 Janvier :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/snowd...on-march-17th/
https://www.pcgamer.com/city-buildin...eta-next-week/




*Ms. Pac-Man* a 40 ans :

https://www.destructoid.com/happy-an...-man-turns-40/

*Team17* s'est acheté l'éditeur Astragon Entertainment GmbH

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour la version PC de *God Of War*, qui sort demain :

https://noisypixel.net/new-god-of-wa...ra-widescreen/

Où on parle de porter *God Of War* de la PS4 vers le PC :

https://www.ign.com/articles/god-of-...port-interview




Le jeu d'action *Cogen: Sword of Rewind*, qui sortira le 27 Janvier sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la PS5 aura le droit à une démo jouable le 17 Janvier sur les mêmes consoles et sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/cogen-sword-o...emo-available/

Du gameplay à 4 pour *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/dying-lig...-know-episode/




Et d'ailleurs, les configurations requises pour *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dying-light...equirements-pc

*Wendy's*, what else :

https://gamerant.com/wendys-overwatc...ego-set-roast/





*Ubisoft* et Anzu continuent leur fructueuse collaboration pour inclure de la publicité dans les jeux vidéos comme dans Trackmania et Growtopia :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/13/u...r-in-game-ads/

La boîte de cartes Pokemon achetée 3.5 millions de dollars par l'influenceur qui montre des corps de suicidés sur Youtube, *Logan Paul* est fausse et contient des cartes à collectionner GI Joe qui valent ... rien :

https://kotaku.com/oh-no-logan-pauls...-wa-1848356807

----------


## PG 13

3 millions la boite Pokemon..... je n'ai même plus les mots  ::wacko::

----------


## Ruvon

The Big Adventure Event, sur Steam du 20 au 24 janvier, démos incluses.

https://bigadventureevent.com

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...AdventureEvent

----------


## runner

> 3 millions la boite Pokemon..... je n'ai même plus les mots


Quand tu vas avoir des NFTs de ton caca vendus 100 millions de dollars, tu vas en rester bouche bée. ::trollface::

----------


## PG 13

Mais putain  ::XD::

----------


## runner

> Mais putain


https://www.presse-citron.net/cette-...gens-achetent/

Les subprimes, ça va être dans quelques années des problèmes d'enfants en comparaison. ::sad::

----------


## Herman Speed

Faut laisser faire.
Il y a eu tellement de création monétaire que ceux qui s'en sont gavé la brûlent.
C'est une expérience intéressante.
Y'a eu une histoire équivalente au Pays-Bas avec des bulbes de tulipes.

----------


## Aza

"les nft c'est l'art numérique gneu gneu"

la meuf elle vend ses pets

----------


## Herman Speed

Ne jugeons pas, des artistes contemporains ont valorisé un urinoir, des boîtes de conserve emplies de merde d'artiste, torché des toiles d'excréments.

C'est de la créativité et il y a un public.

Monde de merde prend tout son sens.

----------


## runner

> Faut laisser faire.
> Il y a eu tellement de création monétaire que ceux qui s'en sont gavé la brûlent.
> C'est une expérience intéressante.
> Y'a eu une histoire équivalente au Pays-Bas avec des bulbes de tulipes.


Sauf que si ça créé une nouvelle crise économique mondiale car les investisseurs, banques y auront perdus des milliers de milliards, c'est tout le monde qui en patira comme au temps des subprimes qui a touché tout le monde.
C'est le risque car pour le reste, si ça ne touchait que des gogos prêt à acheter n'importe quoi des prix fous, ce ne serait pas gênant.

----------


## Herman Speed

Les Nft ça représente combien de centaines de milliards ?
Quand ils dépasseront la valorisation des "trucoins" on pourra s'en inquiéter. Pour l'instant le public ne s'y intéresse pas.

----------


## Kalh

le problème n'est peut être pas les acheteurs au départ, mais ceux qui pensent qu'il y en aura  :;):

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Où on parle de l'évolution de *Fights in Tight Spaces* durant son accès anticipé :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...d-early-access

Le jeu d'horreur *Ikai* sortira sur PC, PlayStation et Switch le 29 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/ikai-launches-march-29

*Nintendo* a identifié une page internet se faisant passé pour lui et vendant des machins. Faites attention et ça va chier :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-take-action/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (la base de données PlayStation), *Apex Legends*, une version pour consoles de nouvelle génération devrait bientôt être annoncée :

https://wccftech.com/apex-legends-ps...ies-x-updates/

À noter dans les changements du 1er Février de *Humble*, il n'y aura pas de version compatible Mac ou Linux de leur launcher maison :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...ss-in-18-days/

Alors *Fallout 76* a annoncé que les Steampacks pèseraient et couteraient maintenant 25% de moins et seraient disponibles en plus grandes quantités dans les distributeurs ... Et les joueurs se plaignent pour une raison bien spécifique, qui prouve qu'ils connaissent bien Bethesda ... La possibilité de complétement péter le jeu (et le fait de vendre moins cher les steampacks récupérés aux vendeurs) :

https://gamerant.com/fallout-76-stimpak-changes-pts/

*Kalof* a promis de régler les bugs affectant ses jeux ... Enfin surtout les derniers, si vous jouez au Kalof de 2019, vous pouvez probablement toujours vous gratter :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/call-of-d...romises-fixes/

Où ça parle du développement de *’83*, le FPS dystopique de la guerre froide :

https://nofrag.com/83-le-fps-sur-la-...design-sonore/




5 ans de DLC sont prévus pour *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* ... On ne connait pas la quantité relative de DLC cosmétiques :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dying-light-2/dlc-roadmap

Le "MMO shooter" *Avatar Reckoning* a été annoncé pour 2022 par Disney et Tencent sur iOS et Android :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846131.html
https://www.thegamer.com/avatar-reck...re-revolution/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...g-in-the-works

La dernière mise à jour de *Star Citizen*, la 3.16, a livré 3 machins ... sur 18 promis :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...les-48209.html



Dans la FAQ de *Dune Spice Wars*, on apprend que le jeu sera un RTS avec aussi une échelle de 4X. Et d'autres trucs :

https://www.polygon.com/22882720/dun...s-dlc-strategy
https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/14/s...ne-spice-wars/

Ça se présente bien pour la livraison des *Steam Deck* en Février. Selon Valve :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...ary-says-valve

Le jeu de simulation politique *Democracy 4* est sorti d'accès anticipé hier :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dem...-whole-country




Le jeu multijoueur coopératif *Rescue Party: Live!* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/res...dun-overcooked




Pixel Heart Studio a trouvé un éditeur, SOEDESCO, pour publier son jeu kickstarté en 2020, *Airoheart*, un Zelda-like du bon temps quand la moitié des CD étaient utilisés pour des heures gratuites sur AOL :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/soede...ame-airoheart/




Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...dying-light-2/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce de gameplay pour *Rugby 22*, qui sort le 27 Janvier :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...s-ai-behavior/




*Respawn* travaille sur un FPS ... AAA ... basé sur la mobilité ... qui devrait sortir peut-être en 2024 au plus tôt ... Et qui n'est pas Titanfall 3 :

https://www.thegamer.com/respawn-new...ter-titanfall/

Le matchmaking sur *Marvel's Avengers*, 714 joueurs en pic dans les dernières 24h sur Steam, est tout pété :

https://www.thegamer.com/marvels-ave...g-rock-bottom/

Voilà les salaires des CEO pour l'industrie du jeu vidéo. Bobby n'est que deuxième :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/42.../1100-6499658/
https://kotaku.com/despite-pandemic-...-of-1848363192

*Final Fantasy 14* sera à nouveau disponible à la vente à la fin du mois :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nd-of-january/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, encore une fois, un jeu *Superman* serait en préparation par Warner Bros Montreal :

https://www.gamesradar.com/rumours-o...w-job-listing/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain DLC des *Sims 4* serait nommé Carnival Street Wear Kit et sortirait le 3 Février :

https://gamerant.com/the-sims-4-next...elebrate-leak/

*Sega*, malgré ses déclarations d'hésitations actuelles sur les NFT, a déposé Sega NFT au Japon en Décembre, avec un logo pour aller avec :

https://www.actugaming.net/sega-a-en...ga-nft-467746/



Spoiler Alert! 






Les configurations requises pour l'autre MMO d'Amazon, *Lost Ark* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-on...m-requirements

*Troy Baker*, la voix de Joel dans The Last Of Us a voulu travailler et soutenir Voiceverse NFT, un machin à NFT audio ... et heu ... Tempête de caca suivie d'une explosion de caca, je crois que ça résume bien :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ou-can-create/
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/tr.../1100-6499648/
https://kotaku.com/last-of-us-voice-...pus-1848360093
https://gamerant.com/troy-baker-nfts/
https://www.millenium.org/news/385755.html













Et histoire de compléter sur l'arnaque des NFT en général :





La chaine *Twitch* de jeux de cartes à collectionner BackyardBreaks a fait un giveaway de paquets de cartes qu'il ouvrait en direct ... Sauf que quand une carte s'est révélée valloir 20.000$, le streameur a décidé de ne pas l'envoyer à la personne qui l'avait gagné :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-stream-b...am-video-clip/

Voilà les tournois prévus de *World Of Warcraft* pour l'année 2022 :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385746.html

C'est au tour des armes de devenir invisibles dans *Kalof Warzone*. Tout va bien :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385754.html

*Krafton* poursuit Garena, le studio de "développement" de deux clones de PUBG sur mobiles, ainsi qu'Apple et Google pour avoir laissé passer les machins sur leurs stores :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...na-in-the-u-s-
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050846121.html
https://www.ign.com/articles/pubg-de...s-apple-google

*Nvidia* croit que l'approvisionnement de cartes graphiques devraient d'améliorer dans la seconde moitié de 2022. Moui, j'attends de voir :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-expec...-half-of-2022/

*Microsoft* va payer une compagnie externe pour évaluer ses politiques contre le harcélement et la discrimination :

https://www.thegamer.com/microsoft-t...iscrimination/

La poursuite de parents dont les enfants avaient parié des skins de *Counter Strike Global Offensive* contre Valve est déboutée. Bah oui, c'est pas la faute de Valve si des sites tiers permettent de parier des skins :

https://kotaku.com/court-dismisses-l...d-w-1848361333

*Facebook* a déposé un brevet pour un œil mécanique :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-patente...all-1848360492

Un recours collectif a été déposé au Royaume Uni contre *Facebook* pour abus de position dominante, liée à l'exploitation des données de ses utilisateurs :

https://www.clubic.com/internet/face...s-d-euros.html

*Activision Blizzard* ne répond toujours rien aux demandes de ses employés en grève :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ac.../1100-6499671/

Il y avait un autre *Wordle* avant Wordle ... Il y a 5 ans. Et vu que le nombre d'utilisateurs a fortement augmenté suite à la découverte du jeu par le monde entier, le développeur donne les bénéfices à Boost! West Oakland, une association pour le tutorat et le mentorat pour les enfants dans la région :





Il est maintenant possible de désactiver la connexion 2G, pleine de grosses failles de sécurité, sur *Android 12* :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/and...e-2053605.html

Dernière découverte dans le domaine de la sécurité : Si ceux qui maintiennent des logiciels libres décident de faire du caca, ça va vraiment être la merde partout :

https://gizmodo.com/after-log4j-open...sec-1848356403

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

*Ziggurat* s'est payé 80 licences de vieux jeux vidéos :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...m-rainbow-arts

Le système économique de *Victoria 3* sera plus facile à maitriser grâce à Crusaders King 3 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/victoria-3/...tooltip-system

49,411 joueurs simultanés aujourd'hui sur la version Steam de *God Of War* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/god-of-war/steam-player-count

*Tabletop Simulator* ferme son chat global, fera un don à un groupe de soutien des trans, et "créera une culture qui estime l'inclusivité" suite à la tempête de caca des derniers jours :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tabletop-sim...dvocacy-group/

Le fait de rater le rendez-vous avec la fusée de départ sur les planètes d'*Icarus* ne vous ferons plus tout perdre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/icarus-softe...ion-insurance/

Un speedrun de *Stardew Valley* pour compléter le centre communautaire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...ing-his-tools/

Le prix des abonnements *Netflix* vont encore augmenter de 1 à 2$ pour "une expérience encore meilleure" bien sûr :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...-prices-again/

----------


## jilbi

> Dernière découverte dans le domaine de la sécurité : Si ceux qui maintiennent des logiciels libres décident de faire du caca, ça va vraiment être la merde partout :
> https://gizmodo.com/after-log4j-open...sec-1848356403


Quasi toutes les entreprises utilisent des projets open-sources et économisent des centaines de milliers d'euros par an, trés peu contribuent en retour. Qu'elles commencent par rendre un peu* et apres seulement on pourra parler de supervision (supervision des USA evidemment ~~)

*soit financièrement, soit en allouant du temps à leurs dev pour qu'ils puissent contribuer ( on doit faire ça sur notre temps libre ~~) Double effet kiss-cool pour l'entreprise, en contribuant sur les outils que t'utilises, et bien tu deviens meilleur et tu sais mieux l'utiliser.

----------


## FB74

> 0:00 Showcase
> 0:46 Falling Frontier
> 2:25 Baldur’s gate
> 4:14 TFM the First Men
> 5:39 Astro Colony
> 7:08 NEBULOUS: Fleet Command
> 8:41 Terminator Dark Fate: Defiance
> 10:30 Out There: Oceans of Time
> 12:04 Strategic Mind: Spirit of Liberty
> ...

----------


## parpaingue

> *Tabletop Simulator* ferme son chat global, fera un don à un groupe de soutien des trans, et "créera une culture qui estime l'inclusivité" suite à la tempête de caca des derniers jours :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/tabletop-sim...dvocacy-group/


C'est marrant le progressisme débridé, si on oublie de préciser un mot dans la news on jurerait qu'ils se sont fait alpaguer par des mafieux  ::|:

----------


## mithrandir3

> Quasi toutes les entreprises utilisent des projets open-sources et économisent des centaines de milliers d'euros par an, trés peu contribuent en retour. Qu'elles commencent par rendre un peu* et apres seulement on pourra parler de supervision (supervision des USA evidemment ~~)
> 
> *soit financièrement, soit en allouant du temps à leurs dev pour qu'ils puissent contribuer ( on doit faire ça sur notre temps libre ~~) Double effet kiss-cool pour l'entreprise, en contribuant sur les outils que t'utilises, et bien tu deviens meilleur et tu sais mieux l'utiliser.


C'est aussi assez étrange: il s'agissait de la possibilité d'accéder à un URL externe par un pattern de remplacement exprimé pour un log. Et de permettre un accès à cette URL non voulu, sans que l'utilisateur en soit conscient. Mais cela veut dire que le programme qui exécute le log l'a fait exprès, et ce genre de comportement peut tout à fait être réalisé sans utiliser Log4J de toute façon. 

Il est normal que le code soit modifié pour éviter ce type de problème, mais je pense aussi que les retours complètement apocalyptiques des médias (y compris spécialisés) sur le sujet sont un peu à côté de la plaque, voire orientés.

----------


## Silver

Une semaine avant la bêta fermée du nouveau *Settlers* - qui se fait déjà descendre par la presse allemande (400000 vues pour une vidéo de test intitulée "La destruction de Settlers") - des moddeurs annoncent *Settlers 4 HD*, avec support pour écrans larges, graphismes améliorés par IA, interface personnalisée, meilleurs FPS.  ::lol::  

https://settlers4-hd.com/




Petit détail non précisé sur la page du mod, il requiert la version History Edition disponible sur le Ubisoft Store, et ne reconnait pas la version GOG.
Heureusement, le jeu est à -75% sur Ubi Connect en ce moment :
https://store.ubi.com/fr/the-settler...8170265d5.html

Ils mentionnent aussi le mod Settlers United, qui permet de jouer en multi à Settlers 3 et 4 avec de meilleures performances. Le patch HD est inclus directement dans le mod.
https://settlers-united.com/en

Quant au nouveau Settlers, on en parle plus en détails ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13673731
Bêta fermée : https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-ca/game/t...s/the-settlers

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est marrant le progressisme débridé, si on oublie de préciser un mot dans la news on jurerait qu'ils se sont fait alpaguer par des mafieux


T'as raison, y avait pas du tout de problème avec la modération du chat global, ou avec les tombereaux d'injures homophobes dans les critiques (positives) postées sur la page Steam ces derniers jours. Les gens sont si sensibles.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le prix des abonnements *Netflix* vont encore augmenter de 1 à 2$ pour "une expérience encore meilleure" bien sûr :
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...-prices-again/


Beh y'a as un biais psychologique qui fait que quand tu payes plus cher t'as le sentiment d'avoir un truc de meilleur qualité ?
Je serais eux j'augmenterais de 20€, ça fera un bien fou à l'ego des spectateurs  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Où on parle des plans comiques d'*Atari* pour gagner du pognon pour payer des gros chèques aux marketeux à la tête de l'entreprise ne pas mourir réussir :

https://www.polygon.com/features/228...iversary-plans

Il y a de nouvelles façons de chercher des jeux sur *GOG* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gog...d-filter-games

La *Awesome Games Done Quick 2022* sera la plus rapide à avoir ramassé 2 millions de dollars :

https://www.thegamer.com/awesome-gam...d-fundraising/

Le *Kalof de cette année* pourrait arriver plus tôt que d'habitude, en Octobre au lieu de Novembre, à cause des ventes décevantes du Kalof de l'année dernière. Bah dites donc, ce serait pas une bonne raison pour virer Bobby ça ? Je veux dire, en plus de la chute de 30% de l'action. Et du reste évidemment, mais le conseil d'administration s'en bat les couilles avec une moissonneuse-batteuse :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6499687/

*Konami* a ramassé 162.000$ pour la vente de ses 14 NFTs pour les 35 ans de Castlevania. Et je sais pas comment ils se sont démerdés mais ils devraient en plus toucher 10% de royalties à chaque revente suivante. En cadeau pour vous, le NFT qui s'est vendu pour 26.542% :

https://kotaku.com/konami-sold-this-...538-1848367096
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-over-162000/



Il n'y pas que Doom dans la vie, il y a aussi *Tomb Raider*, le premier, sur GBA :

https://kotaku.com/someone-got-ps1-c...e-b-1848367887




*Avowed* a récupéré Ryan Warden, un ancien de Bioware, en tant que directeur de production :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/un...ent-de-avowed/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Redfall*, le jeu en monde ouvert de massacre de vampires, risque bien d'être retardé :

https://gamerant.com/redfall-release-date-delay/

Une collaboration entre *Among Us* et Scream ... Bien plus logique qu'avec Kalof :

https://gamerant.com/among-us-scream...ver-cosmetics/

*Ubisoft* recrute à Toronto pour le remake de Splinter Cell ... Mmmmh ... Comment ça, je leur souhaite les mêmes difficultés que Quantic Dream pour recruter ? Rhoooo :

https://gamerant.com/splinter-cell-r...ng-recruiting/

Le Mod Audemus’ Happy Ending est sorti pour *Mass Effect 3 Remastered* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/mass-...-mod-released/

https://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect...ition/mods/323




Le Chaos Mod pour *Red Dead Redemption 2* rajoute des effets aléatoires décidés par le chat de Twitch ... Moins impressionnant que faire fonctionner Hugo Délire, moi je dis :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/red-d...d-to-download/

Microsoft a annoncé étudier des changements pour la boutique en ligne de *Halo Infinite*, écoutant les joueurs qui se plaignaient du prix des machins cosmétiques :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6499693/

Un mod pour *God Of War* pour modifier le champ de vision de base du jeu, très étroit par choix des développeurs :

https://wccftech.com/god-of-war-pc-m...-cheat-engine/

Où ça parle de la représentation de l'opéra chinois dans *GEnshin Impact* :

https://kotaku.com/genshin-impacts-l...e-p-1848364714

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une offre d'emploi), *Beyond Good and Evil 2* aurait bien avancé en 13 ans et demi, puisque le jeu en serait au stage de l'optimisation et de la correction de bugs ... Comment ça c'est toujours mieux que Star Citizen et Squadron 42 ? :

https://gamerant.com/beyond-good-and...g-development/

Il y a toujours un easter egg que les joueurs n'ont pas découvert dans *Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart* :

https://gamerant.com/ratchet-and-cla...er-egg-museum/

Les tricheurs de *Kalof Warzone* utilisant certains cheats subissent une forte réduction de leurs dégâts (et c'est bien fait pour eux) :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-chea...educed-damage/

Par contre, il semblerait que certains joueurs soient frappés de freeze sur XBox depuis le déploiement de *Ricochet* :

https://gamingintel.com/xbox-warzone...-cheat-screen/

Nan mais c'est dingue, de grosses compagnies qui s'entendraient sur les prix ... La main invisible du marché aurait donc été amputée ? Quoi, elle a jamais existé ? :

https://gizmodo.com/googles-pichai-m...ric-1848363061




> When Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton first spearheaded a blockbuster multistate antitrust case against Google towards the end of 2020, it included some (heavily redacted) allegations of a secret agreement with Facebook that let the duo squash fellow competitors in the advertising space and lord over the lion’s share of digital ad spending to this day. Now, some details about that deal are finally open to the public: new court filings from the suit that were unsealed on Friday allege that the deal, dubbed “Jedi Blue,” gave Facebook an illegal leg-up in Google’s ad auctions in exchange for Facebook’s word that it would back down from its own ad plans. Further, it claims that the top executives at both companies signed off on the deal.


Il est estimé que les piratins *Nord-coréens* auraient volé pour 400 millions de dollars de cryptomonnaies qui auraient bien entendu fini dans les poches de la dictature communiste :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...pto-last-year/

----------


## Stelarc

J'ai toujours rien capté à ce que représente un NFT... Ou plutôt j'ai peur d'avoir compris.

----------


## akaraziel

> J'ai toujours rien capté à ce que représente un NFT... Ou plutôt j'ai peur d'avoir compris.


Si j'ai bien compris, c'est une signature numérique que tu peux apposer sur un objet lui aussi numérique (ça peut être un item en jeu ou un simple jpeg). Cet objet t'appartient et tu peux le revendre/spéculer selon sa rareté. Et vu que les grosses boites de JV s'y intéressent j'imagine qu'ils y gagnent un petit quelque chose aussi à chaque revente (mais là c'est vraiment juste de la déduction  ::ninja::  ).
Mon image de profil est à vendre d'ailleurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Drakkoone

> Si j'ai bien compris, c'est une signature numérique que tu peux apposer sur un objet lui aussi numérique (ça peut être un item en jeu ou un simple jpeg). Cet objet t'appartient et tu peux le revendre/spéculer selon sa rareté. Et vu que les grosses boites de JV s'y intéressent j'imagine qu'ils y gagnent un petit quelque chose aussi à chaque revente (mais là c'est vraiment juste de la déduction  ).
> Mon image de profil est à vendre d'ailleurs.


Apparemment, tu ne possèdes pas l'objet en question, mais juste le ticket disant que tu possèdes l'objet, et c'est lui que tu peux revendre et sur lequel tu peux spéculer. Tu n'as aucun droit sur l'objet en question.

----------


## Ruvon

En l'absence de topic dédié au genre ou au jeu, un peu de gameplay pour *Project Haven*, un tactical RPG en tour par tour qui dit s'inspirer de Jagged Alliance, dont j'avais essayé la démo (une nouvelle démo sera dispo en février) et qui laissait espérer un truc sympa :

----------


## madfox

> Apparemment, tu ne possèdes pas l'objet en question, mais juste le ticket disant que tu possèdes l'objet, et c'est lui que tu peux revendre et sur lequel tu peux spéculer. Tu n'as aucun droit sur l'objet en question.


C'est tellement nul comme principe. Dans le cas d'un jeu, si le jeu perd en popularité ou que le distributeur décide de couper le courant, ton skin NFT tu l'as dans le derrière j'imagine?

La spéculation...  :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai toujours rien capté à ce que représente un NFT... Ou plutôt j'ai peur d'avoir compris.


Une nouvelle manière de brasser du pognon pour du vide et de faire les poches de gens """"""passionnés""""""".

----------


## parpaingue

> T'as raison, y avait pas du tout de problème avec la modération du chat global, ou avec les tombereaux d'injures homophobes dans les critiques (positives) postées sur la page Steam ces derniers jours. Les gens sont si sensibles.


Bah écoutes, ça veut pas dire que tout était beau dans un monde magnifique mais en attendant ce que je vois niveau ce qui se passe c'est:
- tu fermes ta gueule
- tu payes le racket de protection sinon on brûle ton commerce
- tu mets en place ce qu'on veut sinon même punition. Pour le dernier point je peux même faire un comparatif avec une histoire de camps de rééducation et j'ai même pas besoin de forcer pour aller chercher le point Godwin ou le point Mao si tu préfères, ils sont juste sur le pas de la porte.

Je peux aussi te garantir que ça aura l'effet inverse que celui voulu à la base, effet Streisand tout ça.
J'ai pas suivi l'affaire en détail mais je suppose que ces soudaines vagues de critiques faites par des débiles ne sont pas toutes apparues soudainement au pif un jour comme ça holà sans raison. Qui a allumé le briquet au final ?
Dans tous les cas les trois points susmentionnés et ma comparaison restent valables.

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'as de gros problèmes.  :Sweat:

----------


## Bibik

> Où ça parle de la représentation de l'opéra chinois dans *GEnshin Impact* :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/genshin-impacts-latest-controversy-shows-games-can-be-p-1848364714





Merci pour l'article, j'avoue qu'en tant que joueur de Genshin l'Histoire et les dialogues sont incroyablement faibles mais à l'inverse y'a un vrai travail de design artistique et de représentation dans le JV qui est remarquable. L'opéra chinois de la dernière update en est une belle représentation.

----------


## Ruvon

*Pandemic*, l'adaptation en JV du jeu de plateau, a été viré de Steam, des supports mobiles et du site d'Asmodee Digital (oui, parce que le titre de l'article, hein, bon, c'est PC Gamer quoi). Sur Xbox et Switch, ça sera un peu plus tard.




> "We have worked hard over 4 years on Pandemic and withdrawing it from the stores has not been an easy choice. This decision was made with a heavy heart for a *multitude of reasons that we cannot disclose*." The email also claimed that Pandemic would be leaving the Xbox store on January 31, and Switch by the end of July.


Il est toujours sur BoardGameArena par contre. Vu le timing, est-ce lié au rachat d'Asmodee par Embracer ?...

https://www.pcgamer.com/digital-boar...t-explanation/



Le jeu en FMV *The Gallery* sortira en avril sur PC et mobiles, mais aussi... au cinéma au Royaume-Uni, avec un système de vote à la majorité du public pour décider la suite de l'histoire.






Le marathon de speedruns *AGDQ* a récolté $3,416,729.





Et un grand malade a fini Sekiro les yeux bandés à cette occasion.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...olded-at-agdq/

----------


## Herman Speed

> T'as de gros problèmes.


Tout se radicalise. On va finir par s'insulter ouvertement.  :Emo:  

Théorème du radicalisme 

Dinguerie x Dinguerie ² x importation US = Uber Dingueuries de guerre culturelle ²

Je viens de constater qu'il y a même des chaînes Youtube francophones qui ne vivent que de cela.  :<_<: 

En outre, il est beau le gaming du turfu entre spéculation des NFT et  la Guerre entre Gamergateux et le Wokhistan.  :Emo: 

Même dans une dictature heureuse de NINTENDO, on voit passer des trucs improbables. 

Les travailleurs et travailleuses du sexe, ainsi que les alliés de la cause, ont été invités à manifester eux aussi de leur côté sur les réseaux sociaux et surtout sur Animal Crossing

https://gameher.fr/blog/animal-cross...sion-politique

----------


## parpaingue

> T'as de gros problèmes.


Nah, c'est toi qui surinterprètes un dialogue juste écrit, je suis pas en train de rager en bavant sur mon clavier avec un regard vengeur  ::trollface:: 
Du coup j'ai regardé un peu plus en détail l'affaire et ça confirme ma conclusion, même si il faut y voir un but idéologique plutôt que pécuniaire, résultat secondaire mais non négligeable.
C'est un cas flagrant de venir pisser sur les murs pour jouer la victime derrière avec le bataillon médiatique mis en branle.

edit: et je précise au cas où, c'est pas du tout une "théorie du complot" hein, c'est juste un enchaînement lamentable de conneries affligeantes, mais le résultat est bien là  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Gero

Pour l'histoire de Tabletop c'est une personne qui parlait de sexualité sur le discord et ingame, un des modérateurs l'a ban parce que ça devenait très borderline. La personne bannie à fait un tantrum sur twitter comme quoi c'était des homophobes/transphobe/whateverphobe alors que non. Maintenant Tabletop essaie de gratter des good point dans le camp du _bien_ alors que bon, c'est la personne bannie qui a fait de la merde.

----------


## Higgins

> Les travailleurs et travailleuses du sexe, ainsi que les alliés de la cause, ont été invités à manifester eux aussi de leur côté sur les réseaux sociaux et surtout sur Animal Crossing
> 
> https://gameher.fr/blog/animal-cross...sion-politique


On a même plus besoin de sortir de chez soi pour manifester, c'est beau le turfu!

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour l'histoire de Tabletop c'est une personne qui parlait de sexualité sur le discord et ingame, un des modérateurs l'a ban parce que ça devenait très borderline. La personne bannie à fait un tantrum sur twitter comme quoi c'était des homophobes/transphobe/whateverphobe alors que non. Maintenant Tabletop essaie de gratter des good point dans le camp du _bien_ alors que bon, c'est la personne bannie qui a fait de la merde.


On peut supposer que l'on a pas toute la vérité, mais les infos que l'on a, c'est juste que la personne a commis "l'erreur" de mentionner qu'elle était homosexuelle. Ce simple fait provoque un bannissement. D'autre part, mentionner que tu es hétérosexuel n'aboutit jamais à aucune sanction.
Si tu veux bien nous filer tes sources du "ça devenait très borderline", je les veux bien, parce qu'en l'état, je n'ai rien vu qui impliquerait ça.
Quant au "c'est la personne bannie qui a fait de la merde", c'est occulter l'absence totale de modération d'un chat global qui s'est ensuite rempli d'insulte et menaces envers les LGBTQ+ (chat global qui a depuis été complètement supprimé) ainsi que les reviews sur Steam du même acabit. Même si la personne en question avait fait de la merde, ça ne justifie en aucun cas un tel comportement. Le don du studio permet d'indiquer quelle est leur position sur le sujet (que ce soit leur véritable opinion ou non), et donc d'espérer couper court aux immondices déversés sur tous les canaux possibles.

----------


## Erkin_

1. Une personne fait ping les alertes de modération.
2. Le modo débarque et rappelle les règles.
3. Il se fait renvoyer dans les cordes, au lieu de se calmer le chat s’excite.
4. Le modo tente de se dépatouiller (sujet épineux, des gens qui peuvent tenter de le piéger), le chat continue d’être un gros bordel, ça n’avance pas, réaction tout ce qu’il y a de logique : Déploiement du banhammer, identification du patient zéro, verrouillage de la cible, code O.boulon One.
5. Les réseaux sociaux prennent le relais. Les Che Guevara en herbe qui adorent créer des grands oppresseurs attaquent, les homophobes qui trouvent un prétexte parfait pour véhiculer leurs idées nauséabondes attaquent. La victime de l'histoire est le modo qui voulait juste faire respecter les règles du chat du jeu et qui doit sans doute justifier le bordel sur le fiche steam du jeu au reste de l’entreprise. En plus de se prendre une réputation d’homophobe.

----------


## Maximelene

> Si tu veux bien nous filer tes sources du "ça devenait très borderline", je les veux bien, parce qu'en l'état, je n'ai rien vu qui impliquerait ça.


Pareil. Je vois ça répété régulièrement, mais jamais personne n'est capable de montrer en quoi. Je vais finir par croire que c'est juste une excuse sortie de nulle part répétée par des gens qui n'en savent rien...

----------


## Ruvon

> Pareil. Je vois ça répété régulièrement, mais jamais personne n'est capable de montrer en quoi. Je vais finir par croire que c'est juste une excuse sortie de nulle part répétée par des gens qui n'en savent rien...


This.



Les NFT, c'est trop le turfu, qui s'annonce plein de respect, de consentement et sans ces vilains régulateurs qui veulent protéger les ayants droits et les acheteurs.

C'est donc tout à fait logiquement que des images de youtubeurs (Stephanie Sterling et Caddicarus) ainsi que de l'autrice de chez Sony Santa Monica, Alanah Pearce (cette dernière photoshopée sur une couverture de magazine porno, évidemment), sont en vente sur OpenSea sous forme de NFT :

https://www.thegamer.com/opensea-nft...ers-streamers/

Edit : rien qu'en quelques secondes, on trouve de nombreuses réponses d'autres personnes à qui c'est arrivé aussi... ça vend du rêve.

----------


## runner

> J'ai toujours rien capté à ce que représente un NFT... Ou plutôt j'ai peur d'avoir compris.


Une image panini généralisée et numérique en gros. ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Konami* a ramassé 162.000$ pour la vente de ses 14 NFTs pour les 35 ans de Castlevania. Et je sais pas comment ils se sont démerdés mais ils devraient en plus toucher 10% de royalties à chaque revente suivante. En cadeau pour vous, le NFT qui s'est vendu pour 26.542% :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/konami-sold-this-...538-1848367096
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...d-over-162000/
> 
> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...ba11c71895.jpg


Les spéculateurs ont trouvé leur nouveau joujou.
A quand le salaire payable en NFTs et les crédits d'une maison en NFTs et Retour vers le futur 4 2007 is back.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Une image panini généralisée et numérique en gros.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Les spéculateurs ont trouvé leur nouveau joujou.
> A quand le salaire payable en NFTs et les crédits d'une maison en NFTs et Retour vers le futur 4 2007 is back.


J'imagine déjà les start-ups qui vont s'engouffrer dans le phénomène: "Bon les salaires sont bas, mais on vous offre des primes en NFTs qui pourront être utilisés sur tous nos produits !"

----------


## Sharn

Faudrait ressortir le post de je sais plus quel canard qui avait super bien résumé les NFT.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Ça se passe très bien pour *God Of War* sur Steam, le jeu le plus apprécié et le plus joué de Sony sur la plateforme :

https://gamerant.com/god-of-war-steam-players/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/god-of-war/...t-users-rating

*Sweet Transit* est présenté comme un successeur spirituel de Transport Tycoon prévu pour fin 2022. C'est par un ancien de Factorio :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/sweet-trans...ccess-factorio





Il n'y avait vraiment pas grand monde au *CES 2022*. Entre Covid et présentations de machins par QR Code, ce n'est pas vraiment étonnant :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/15/c...s-it-worth-it/

Le jeu *Pandemic* a été retiré de Steam, de l'App Store et de Google Play. La version Microsoft sera retirée le 31 Janvier et la version Switch fin juillet 2022. Asmodée invoque "plein de bonnes raisons" :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...annot-disclose

*Dragon Age Inquisition* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/




Où on parle des dangers de *Pokémon GO* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15121...x-au-monde.htm

Des jeux *PS3*, tel Dead Or Alive 5, commencent à apparaitre à la vente sur le store de la PS5 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...the-ps5-store/





Atari a renouvelé la marque du studio de développement *Ocean* dans l'Union Européenne. Je vous rajoute un lien vers l'article de LF Sébum sur l'histoire du studio :

https://gamerant.com/atari-files-tra...-studio-ocean/

https://www.canardpc.com/retrogaming...cean-software/

Des trucs ont fuité a propos de *WWE 2K22* qui, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, pourrait sortir en Mars :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ly-leak-online
https://www.pcgamesn.com/wwe-2k22/re...e-rey-mysterio

L'*Awesome Games Gone Quick 2022* a ramassé 3.4 millions de dollars pour la "Prevent Cancer Foundation" :

https://www.ign.com/articles/awesome...r-charity-agdq

*Apple* va devoir permettre aux applications de rencontre d'utiliser des moyens de paiement tiers sur l'App Store aux Pays Bas :

https://gizmodo.com/the-netherlands-...p-s-1848368265

Un NFT ne donnant aucun droit sur le machin qu'il représente, faire des NFT de photos d'influenceurs sans leur demander leur avis est-il bien légal ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/opensea-nft...ers-streamers/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'usine de processeurs à 20 milliards de dollars  d'*Intel* devrait s'installer à New Albany en Ohio :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...o-reports-say/

En résumé, l'histoire de *Voiceverse NFT* des derniers jours :

https://wccftech.com/voiceverse-nft-...ogy-from-15ai/

Veuillez noter qu'il n'y aura probablement pas de revue de presse de ma part demain, je vais passer la journée dans un aéroport et dans deux avions.

----------


## runner

> Veuillez noter qu'il n'y aura probablement pas de revue de presse de ma part demain, je vais passer la journée dans un aéroport et dans deux avions.


Ah ces gens, ça voyage au lieu de bosser. ::|: 



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::  ::trollface:: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Dragon Age Inquisition* sous Unreal Engine 5 :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/
> 
> https://youtu.be/X80oR1u8k6g


On dirait ces jeux au début du HDr avec une image tout cramée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un NFT ne donnant aucun droit sur le machin qu'il représente, faire des NFT de photos d'influenceurs sans leur demander leur avis est-il bien légal ? :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/opensea-nft...ers-streamers/


On va bien se retrouver avec des NFTs pornos de son ex en la faisant chanter et le maitre chanteur se faisant du pognon en plus.
Le sex harrasment 2.0 :Cigare: 

Tu veux toi aussi un NFT exclusif de ta star nue ? Je te le fais en 30 secondes avec google images et paint. 5000 €, pas chère et elle sera unique, jamais vue.  ::trollface::  

A quand "meurtre à NFT land", la nouvelle série sur France 3 NFT et Miss France NFT sur NTF1 ? ::trollface:: 

Avec les NFTs, on n'en a pas fini avec les bonnes doses de rigolades et la créativité infinie des gens niveau WTF un peu comme les start up vides rachetées des millions car startup internet à la fin des années 90. :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

L'article a été mis à jour pour dire que la plateforme d'hébergement OpenSea a fait le ménage et qu'ils vont améliorer leur système pour mieux lutter contre le vol/plagiat/contrefaçon.
Après ce problème n'est pas spécifique aux NFT, plutôt qu'il y en a qui sont prêt à payer pour n'importe quoi du moment que c'est sur ce support.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Sincères salutations du Dimanche,
> (...) Je vous rajoute un lien vers l'article de LF Sébum sur l'histoire du studio :
> https://www.canardpc.com/retrogaming...cean-software/(...)


À la lecture, quand c'était sorti dans le mag, j'avais trouvé que c'était très à charge contre Ocean et j'ai senti une dissonance par rapport aux souvenirs (très lointains et flous maintenant) que j'avais de cet éditeur.
Il me semblait qu'à l'époque, un jeu Ocean était plutôt gage de qualité (Epic, F29 Retaliator, des portages d'arcade de qualité par rapport à la puissance des machines New Zeland Story, Operation Wolf, Midnight Resistance...).
Je ne dis pas que l'angle opportuniste de la société est faux (ils ont en effet sortis beaucoup d'adaptation de films), tel que raconté dans l'article, mais je pense que Sebum fait l'impasse sur la qualité des jeux Ocean par rapport à la qualité globale des jeux, souvent médiocre dans cet époque.

Ocean était plutôt perçu comme un éditeur prestigieux (en tout cas, c''est le souvenir que j'en avais) qui sortait des titres efficaces et très bien réalisés (dans les années 80/90).

----------


## Baalim

> À la lecture, quand c'était sorti dans le mag, j'avais trouvé que c'était très à charge contre Ocean et j'ai senti une dissonance par rapport aux souvenirs (très lointains et flous maintenant) que j'avais de cet éditeur.
> Il me semblait qu'à l'époque, un jeu Ocean était plutôt gage de qualité (Epic, F29 Retaliator, des portages d'arcade de qualité par rapport à la puissance des machines New Zeland Story, Operation Wolf, Midnight Resistance...).
> Je ne dis pas que l'angle opportuniste de la société est faux (ils ont en effet sortis beaucoup d'adaptation de films), tel que raconté dans l'article, mais je pense que Sebum fait l'impasse sur la qualité des jeux Ocean par rapport à la qualité globale des jeux, souvent médiocre dans cet époque.
> 
> Ocean était plutôt perçu comme un éditeur prestigieux (en tout cas, c''est le souvenir que j'en avais) qui sortait des titres efficaces et très bien réalisés (dans les années 80/90).


Humm oui et non. Ocean a sorti des trucs chouettes mais ses adaptations d'arcade et de films étaient très en deçà de ce qu'on pouvait attendre (arggh total recall) et parfois largement inférieures aux versions console sorties par les éditeurs japonais.

Cabal, adapté de Tad corporation, était un bon exemple.
Visuellement, ça ressemblait à la version arcade mais  tout le reste était à côté de la plaque.

Comme US Gold, en fait.


Ps : je viens d'aller jeter un œil au wiki pour me rappeler mes vieux jeux.

Alors, comme ça, parasol star, c'est une production originale ?  :tired:

----------


## Herman Speed

J'abonde sur l'avis de M.Rick75, Ocean c'était dans le haut du panier dans les années 80/90. 







Et oui, les adaptations de films n'étaient pas des réussites. C'est presque général comme cas.

----------


## loki111

ça dépend aussi de la machine.
Sur Amstrad (ma machine de l'époque), Ocean, c'était assez prestigieux. 
En revanche, c'était plus mitigé sur consoles et les micros 16 Bits.
Bon en revanche, U.S. Gold (qui avait la licence Capcom), c'était presque systématiquement naze sur toutes les machines.

----------


## Baalim

> ça dépend aussi de la machine.
> Sur Amstrad (ma machine de l'époque), Ocean, c'était assez prestigieux. 
> En revanche, c'était plus mitigé sur consoles et les micros 16 Bits.
> Bon en revanche, U.S. Gold (qui avait la licence Capcom), c'était presque systématiquement naze sur toutes les machines.


Kwaa, tu prétends que dynasty warriors, U.N squadron ou encore...:tousse: strider 2, c'était pourri ?  :tired:

----------


## Herman Speed

Quel Strider 2  ::trollface::  Y'en a plusieurs mais si tu parles de celui avec une copie de niveau HG Giger, il est nul. 




Rien à voir avec celui sur PS1 ou le récent sur PC  :Perfect:

----------


## Baalim

> Quel Strider 2  Y'en a plusieurs mais si tu parles de celui avec une copie de niveau HG Giger, il est nul. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/bT3b-LV2VDg
> 
> Rien à voir avec celui sur PS1 ou le récent sur PC


N'est-ce pas. Sauf qu'il était le premier d'entre eux. Et que la déception a été colossale. 

Merci à capcom d'avoir redressé le tir des années plus tard.

----------


## Herman Speed

Toi aussi, tu y as joué ! Patpat !  :Emo:  Animation pourrie, level design caca et compteur de temps de sadique ! merde/10

----------


## mithrandir3

> Une image panini généralisée et numérique en gros.


C'est même moins, c'est le label de propriété du truc. Il y a des gens qui ont des NFT sur des contenus qui ont disparu et qui sont devenus introuvables, même par eux. C'est un peu comme si tu avais un ex libris sur un bouquin qui atteste que tu le possède, mais que le livre lui même a disparu.

----------


## runner

Us gold
https://www.abandonware-france.org/c...s/us-gold-216/

Ocean
https://www.abandonware-france.org/c...-software-204/

----------


## pipoop

RDJ: Koub c'est Djokovic !

----------


## mithrandir3

> RDJ: Koub c'est Djokovic !


La vérité, qu'il avait réussi à nous cacher pendant tout ce temps, a éclaté !!  ::trollface::

----------


## Higgins

"J'arrête le tennis, ça me casse les couilles! Au moins pour newser sur le forum CPC y'a pas besoin d'être vacciné!!"

----------


## Herman Speed

Le pauvre, on est beaucoup plus casse-couilles que le gouvernement australien.  :Emo:

----------


## runner

> Le pauvre, on est beaucoup plus casse-couilles que le gouvernement australien.


On n'oblige pas à le piquer et nous montrer son pass vaccinal. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Koub, des news et vite ou tu vas devoir acheter un NFTs d'ackboo nu en train de jouer à un jeu indé que lui seul connait à un prix fixé par la communauté CPC. :Cell: 


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Quel Strider 2  Y'en a plusieurs mais si tu parles de celui avec une copie de niveau HG Giger, il est nul. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/bT3b-LV2VDg
> 
> Rien à voir avec celui sur PS1 ou le récent sur PC


Tiens d'ailleurs y a une une vidéo de Matt McMuscles récemment qui parle du potentiel Street Fighter II qui aurait pu être réalisé par US Gold :



Les mecs étaient chauds pour faire des suites pourries à l'époque (la vidéo parle aussi de cette abomination de Strider 2). Capcom a refusé poliment en rigolant, je pense qu'ils ont bien fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas toi qui avait déjà posté un de ses What happun? y'a quelques mois ici-même ?

Si oui, merci beaucoup pour la découverte, j'adore cette série de vidéos. Globalement, ce genre de vidéos qui s'intéresse aux coulisses me plaît énormément. J'attends avec impatience la vidéo de 4 heures sur Star Citizen.  ::P: 

Si non, bah... des bisous quand-même.  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> C'est pas toi qui avait déjà posté un de ses What happun? y'a quelques mois ici-même ?
> 
> Si oui, merci beaucoup pour la découverte, j'adore cette série de vidéos. Globalement, ce genre de vidéos qui s'intéresse aux coulisses me plaît énormément. J'attends avec impatience la vidéo de 4 heures sur Star Citizen. 
> 
> Si non, bah... des bisous quand-même.


C'est possible il me semble que j'avais déjà fait la pub de ses vidéos sur CPC, oui. Elles sont vraiment très sympa, et je connais pas beaucoup de vidéastes qui s'intéressent à l'envers du décor dans ce domaine comme il le fait.

----------


## Maximelene

Eh bien merci beaucoup pour la découverte. Je me suis regardé tous les What happun en quelques jours, et je reste plus ou moins à jour depuis. Ce sont mes vidéos-repas.  ::P: 

Et je recommande la chaîne au passage.  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

> Eh bien merci beaucoup pour la découverte. Je me suis regardé tous les What happun en quelques jours, et je reste plus ou moins à jour depuis. Ce sont mes vidéos-repas. 
> 
> Et je recommande la chaîne au passage.


J'ai aussi bien aimé la série de let's play de Castlevania 64 qu'il a fait en compagnie d'un autre youtuber, les commentaires sont marrants et intéressants, y a une vraie analyse sur le jeu en parallèle c'est très cool. Je les regardai aussi en mangeant  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je sais pas mais maintenant j'ai mon facebook inondé de pub sur les NFT. La semaine passée, j'entendais un quidam dans le snack ou je mangeais qui expliquait qu'investir dans les nft, c'était comme investir dans le pétrole.

Ma conclusion est que pas mal de pigeons sont poussés et  commencent à investir la dedans comme si c'était le nouvel eldorado...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah purée j'ai eu ça aussi à Noël dans ma belle-famille où on a vu un cousin qui se vantait d'investir dans les crypto et les NFT et qu'il se faisait plein de thunes là-dessus. Heureusement ma belle-famille est polonaise et j'ai pas le niveau de langue pour répondre sur un tel sujet, sinon ça aurait le festival je crois...

----------


## Shapa

> Ah purée j'ai eu ça aussi à Noël dans ma belle-famille où on a vu un cousin qui se vantait d'investir dans les crypto et les NFT et qu'il se faisait plein de thunes là-dessus. Heureusement ma belle-famille est polonaise et j'ai pas le niveau de langue pour répondre sur un tel sujet, sinon ça aurait le festival je crois...


T’as vraiment besoin de plus que kurwa?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> T’as vraiment besoin de plus que kurwa?


Non dans cette situation c'est suffisant en effet.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Puisqu'on parle de NFT et de vide, peut-être que les devs de Star Citizen pourraient offrir des NFT gratuites à ceux qui ont acheté des vaisseaux, vu que le jeu n'est pas sorti, des dits vaisseaux? Cela pourrait être vu comme une compensation/consolation en attendant. D'ailleurs je ne serais pas surpris s'ils lançaient des NFT un jour en plus de ce qu'ils vendent déjà.

----------


## Blackogg

> Puisqu'on parle de NFT et de vide, peut-être que les devs de Star Citizen pourraient offrir des NFT gratuites à ceux qui ont acheté des vaisseaux, vu que le jeu n'est pas sorti, des dits vaisseaux? Cela pourrait être vu comme une compensation/consolation en attendant. D'ailleurs je ne serais pas surpris s'ils lançaient des NFT un jour en plus de ce qu'ils vendent déjà.


Ils sont trop occupés à annoncer des suites aux jeux qu'ils n'ont pas encore sortis, laisse-leur juste encore un peu de temps  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je serais tellement déçu si CGI ne se lance pas dans les NFT, pourquoi ne pas monter une seconde pyramide sur la première...

----------


## madfox

> On peut supposer que l'on a pas toute la vérité, mais les infos que l'on a, c'est juste que la personne a commis "l'erreur" de mentionner qu'elle était homosexuelle. Ce simple fait provoque un bannissement. D'autre part, mentionner que tu es hétérosexuel n'aboutit jamais à aucune sanction.
> Si tu veux bien nous filer tes sources du "ça devenait très borderline", je les veux bien, parce qu'en l'état, je n'ai rien vu qui impliquerait ça.


Des captures des dialogues en question qui ont mit le feu au poudre : https://imgur.com/a/GLV4yvk

En gros, on voit clairement que le modérateur était bien dans son droit et toute cette colère a été provoquée par un idiot qui n'a supporté de perdre la face...  :Baffe:

----------


## Zerger

Cool, on va pouvoir passer à autre chose  ::zzz::

----------


## pipoop

> Cool, on va pouvoir passer à autre chose


on va faire quoi en attendant vendredi alors?

----------


## runner

> Je serais tellement déçu si CGI ne se lance pas dans les NFT, pourquoi ne pas monter une seconde pyramide sur la première...


Vivement les NFTs des vaisseaux. ::trollface::

----------


## FB74



----------


## Sharn

> on va faire quoi en attendant vendredi alors?


Tenter de conquérir le monde ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Des captures des dialogues en question qui ont mit le feu au poudre : https://imgur.com/a/GLV4yvk


Qu'est-ce qui est censé être "borderline" là-dedans exactement ?

----------


## Herman Speed

Il n'y avait rien de borderline, ça ne pouvait que bien se passer.
Et si je vous parlais de mes penchants sexuels et de mon ravissement à niquer sur des licornes dans le topic de Nintendo. 

T'inquiètes, ça va bien se passer.  :Perfect: 

La capture qui indique le Troll final.

----------


## Maximelene

On en revient littéralement aux propos de la personne concernée : certains, ici comme ailleurs, font un amalgame entre l'identité sexuelle et les fétiches/fantasmes.

Y'a rien de borderline à dire "je suis gay". Sauf si vous êtes un vieux réac' arriéré.

Ce qui est réellement borderline, par contre, c'est d'estimer que dire "je suis gay" est un motif valable de ban...

----------


## Herman Speed

Directement la radicalité et l'insulte. Des bisous.

As-tu lu les règles du Froum ? Pas de politique, pas de sexualité, pas de fétichismes. 

Il ou elle a joué, il ou elle a perdu.

----------


## Maximelene

> Directement la radicalité et l'insulte. Des bisous.


"Elle a dit être gay, ça mérite bien un ban. Ça lui apprendra à parler de ses fantasmes, à cette troll. Comment ça je suis un réac' ? T'as pas honte d'être aussi radical et insultant ?"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Herman Speed

As-tu lu les règles de leur forum ? Les règles on s'y plie ou on dégage.

Tu peux faire du drama, dans ce forum le topic politique française a été fermé, le topic des luttes féministes a été fermé.

Je t'invite à faire de même ici , pour une expérience.

----------


## Aza

qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre de la sexualité des gens sur un forum de jeux vidéo ou dans un jeux vidéo, en fait ?

Perso' j'me vois mal dire "je suis hétéro" dans Valorant pendant une partie, je vois pas trop ce que ça ferait là oO

----------


## Maximelene

> As-tu lu les règles de leur forum ?


Et toi ? Parce que je les ai sous les yeux, et à aucun moment le "Pas de politique, pas de sexualité, pas de fétichismes" n'y est présent.




> qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre de la sexualité des gens sur un forum de jeux vidéo ou dans un jeux vidéo, en fait ?


Qu'est-ce que j'en ai à foutre du nom de ton chien sur un forum de jeux vidéo ? Pourtant, on ne bannit pas les gens qui disent comment s'appellent le leur...




> Perso' j'me vois mal dire "je suis hétéro" dans Valorant pendant une partie oO


Et il y a une très bonne raison à ça. Mais clairement, vous n'avez pas le niveau pour démarrer une telle discussion...

----------


## Flad

> Je serais tellement déçu si CGI ne se lance pas dans les NFT, pourquoi ne pas monter une seconde pyramide sur la première...


Je viens d'avoir l'image mentale d'une pyramide de pets surmontant une pyramide de caca.
Je ne te remercie pas.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je viens d'avoir l'image mentale d'une pyramide de pets surmontant une pyramide de caca.
> Je ne te remercie pas.


Comment tu visualises un pet ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Comment tu visualises un pet ?


Tu manques d'imagination.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Et toi ? Parce que je les ai sous les yeux, et à aucun moment le "Pas de politique, pas de sexualité, pas de fétichismes" n'y est présent.
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que j'en ai à foutre du nom de ton chien sur un forum de jeux vidéo ? Pourtant, on ne bannit pas les gens qui disent comment s'appellent le leur...
> 
> Faut quand-même être un sacré réac' pour être dérangé par un message aussi simple que "je suis gay", au point de trouver normal que l'auteur soit sanctionné...


Tu ne vas pas nier que c'est du troll à la lecture ?  ::lol::  Surtout au sophisme final !

Je vais créer un compte endive et créer l'enfer en faisant de même ! 
Etre Gay, Trans ou quoique se soit ne te permet pas de créer des shitstorms dans des forums de jeu. 
C'est là le problème de la radicalité.

Etre Gay, c'est NORMAL ! Pas besoin de créer des scandales.

Je suis GAY, bonjour Je suis Gay .... Mais pourquoi faire autant de signalement sexuel ?
Sur internet, je suis aussi GAY, TRANS, BI. Qu'en savez-vous ? 

Quel est le but de tout ramdam ? LE SHITSTORM.

----------


## Orhin

> qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre de la sexualité des gens sur un forum de jeux vidéo ou dans un jeux vidéo, en fait ?
> 
> Perso' j'me vois mal dire "je suis hétéro" dans Valorant pendant une partie, je vois pas trop ce que ça ferait là oO


Ben après ça peut être juste une discussion entre des joueurs qui se croisent régulièrement.
Dans ce cas là, c'est un sujet de conversation comme un autre.

C'est pas comme si on était sur un forum de jeu vidéo sur lequel on parle de tout et n'importe quoi (surtout n'importe quoi).

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu ne vas pas nier que c'est du troll à la lecture ?  Surtout au sophisme final !


Je vois une personne mentionner "je suis gay", et être bannie *littéralement 2 secondes plus tard*. Vous cherchez juste à lui imaginer une intention "trollesque" pour défendre une sanction tombée tellement vite qu'elle ne peut pas être justifiée par autre chose qu'une réaction automatique à ses paroles.

Le tout en utilisant comme argument de prétendues règles *qui n'existent pas*, puisque je le répète, ces règles ne figurent pas dans les règles de TTS.

Et tu ne peux pas lui reprocher de faire du sophisme alors que tu as toi-même, il y a quelques minutes, fait l'exacte association qu'elle dénonce.  :Facepalm: 

Mais c'est bien, ça confirme exactement ma pensée :




> Je vais finir par croire que c'est juste une excuse sortie de nulle part répétée par des gens qui n'en savent rien...


On a donc ici des individus qui estiment que dire "je suis gay" est une raison valable de bannissement.

Des individus qui se plaignent probablement régulièrement de la "cancel culture"...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Herman Speed

Whataboutisme. Ce qui fait que nos deux propos sont merdiques.

Le Forum n'a pas de règle claire à ce sujet. 
Un Troll l'utilise et provoque un shitstorm, la lutte de l'identité sexuelle n'en est pas grandie.

----------


## Maximelene

> Whataboutisme. Ce qui fait que nos deux propos sont merdiques.


C'est ça. Retournes donc dans ta caverne avec cette conviction.




> As-tu lu les règles du Froum ? Pas de politique, pas de sexualité, pas de fétichismes.





> As-tu lu les règles de leur forum ? Les règles on s'y plie ou on dégage.





> Le Forum n'a pas de règle claire à ce sujet.


J'aime comme même toi, t'es pas capable de rester raccord avec ta propre logorrhée.  :Perfect:

----------


## Herman Speed

> C'est ça. Retournes donc dans ta caverne avec cette conviction.


Merci, tu es l'Apex idéologique de ces bois. Franchement ce qu'il ne faut pas subir comme leçons de morale.

Faudrait vérifier l'identité sexuelle du troll, on ne sait jamais sur internet. 

Et je te trouve médisant , je suis aussi GAY sur les internet.

----------


## pipoop

:Popcorn:

----------


## Maximelene

> 


Ça va, t'es content de plus avoir à attendre vendredi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

> C'est ça. Retournes donc dans ta caverne avec cette conviction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'aime comme même toi, t'es pas capable de rester raccord avec ta propre logorrhée.


Tu es merveilleux. C'est vrai, ça ne sert à rien en fin de compte. Tu as gagné, je m'incline.

Le troll et le drama a toute sa place.

----------


## Aza

> Et il y a une très bonne raison à ça. Mais clairement, vous n'avez pas le niveau pour démarrer une telle discussion...


Quel genre de niveau hein ? Parce que si c'est pour dire à longueur de post "_gneu gneu vous êtes rétrogrades, gneu gneu c'est moi qui ait raison_" et faire des comparaisons en carton avec le nom de son chien je pense que ça va aller merci.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je viens d'avoir l'image mentale d'une pyramide de pets surmontant une pyramide de caca.
> Je ne te remercie pas.


T'as oublié d'y mettre quelques PNG de vaisseaux quelque part mais sinon oui c'est une bonne description du projet  ::ninja:: 

Ah sinon j'ai pas tout suivi à l'histoire de TTS mais vous semblez vous écharper sur un morceau de capture d'écran qui n'indique pas du tout que c'était le premier message de cette personne sur ce sujet et qu'il n'y en avait pas d'autres avant.
ça peut être un ban 2 secondes après, automatique ou manuel, suite à la dernière phrase.
ça peut aussi être un ban suite à d'autres messages accumulés.
Ou rien de tout ça.

En tout cas moi j'ai fait une capture d'écran du message et je vais de ce pas acheter le NFT  ::P:

----------


## pipoop

> Ça va, t'es content de plus avoir à attendre vendredi ?


Vous me mettez en joie

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu es merveilleux. C'est vrai, ça ne sert à rien en fin de compte. Tu as gagné, je m'incline.


Ah, l'éternel argument du mec mis face à ses propres contradictions : "ça sert à rien de toute façon, je me barre".  ::): 

C'est ce qui arrive quand on cherche à défendre ses petites idées rétrogrades en brandissant des règles qu'on n'a pas lues, parce qu'on croit aveuglément les propos d'un tiers aux idées similaires.  :;): 




> Quel genre de niveau hein ? Parce que si c'est pour dire à longueur de post "_gneu gneu vous êtes rétrogrades, gneu gneu c'est moi qui ait raison_" et faire des comparaisons en carton avec le nom de son chien je pense que ça va aller merci.


Ouais, parce que ton post qui se résume à "moi ça ne m'intéresse pas de savoir ça" est tellement d'un plus haut niveau.  ::rolleyes:: 




> Vous me mettez en joie


J'en suis ravi.  ::P:

----------


## Aza

> A
> Ouais, parce que ton post qui se résume à "moi ça ne m'intéresse pas de savoir ça" est tellement d'un plus haut niveau.


Oh, parce que toi, quand tu joues à des JV, ça t'intéresse de connaitre la sexualité des gens ? Ok chacun son kiff hein :D

----------


## Herman Speed

> Ah, l'éternel argument du mec mis face à ses propres contradictions : "ça sert à rien de toute façon, je me barre". 
> 
> 
> *C'est ce qui arrive quand on cherche à défendre ses petites idées rétrogrades en brandissant des règles qu'on n'a pas lues, parce qu'on croit aveuglément les propos d'un tiers aux idées similaires.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Reductio ad monstruo"

Choisi ton camp camarade, c'est bien cela le drame. 

Allez rendez-vous de l'autre côté de la barricade ! Ce monde de radicaux !   ::lol::  

Tu ne me connais pas , tu ne connais pas mes orientations sexuelles et tu me juges comme si j'étais un rebus "rétrograde". Merci. 

Belle démonstration de l'Apex idéologique de pureté.

----------


## Maximelene

> Oh, parce que toi, quand tu joues à des JV, ça t'intéresse de connaitre la sexualité des gens ? Ok chacun son kiff :D


Non, je m'en fous. Du coup je fais simple : je descends mes yeux d'un centimètre vers la ligne suivante, et je continue ma vie. Ce que je fais aussi quand quelqu'un parle de son chien, par exemple.

Parce que se réjouir de la sanction d'une personne, ou prendre le temps d'écrire un message pour dire "je m'en fous", c'est l'exact opposé de s'en foutre, en fait. C'est y accorder quand-même pas mal d'importance...




> Tu ne me connais pas , tu ne connais pas mes orientations sexuelles


Et j'en ai rien à cirer. Il n'y a bien qu'une frange de personnes pour penser que c'est un élément important pour juger quelqu'un...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Bizarrement, c'était prévisible...

----------


## Maximelene

> Bizarrement, c'était prévisible...


Tu crois ?  ::ninja::  J'ai littéralement quelqu'un qui est venu me dire sur Discord y'a 2 jours qu'il était étonné de ne pas encore m'avoir vu m'engueuler à ce sujet...

Cette personne avait prédit quelqu'un d'autre en face de moi, par contre. On peut pas gagner à tous les coups.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

> Non, je m'en fous. Du coup je fais simple : je descends mes yeux d'un centimètre vers la ligne suivante, et je continue ma vie. Ce que je fais aussi quand quelqu'un parle de son chien, par exemple.
> 
> Parce que se réjouir de la sanction d'une personne, ou prendre le temps d'écrire un message pour dire "je m'en fous", c'est l'exact opposé de s'en foutre, en fait. C'est y accorder quand-même pas mal d'importance...
> 
> 
> 
> E_t j'en ai rien à cirer. Il n'y a bien qu'une frange de personnes pour penser que c'est un élément important pour juger quelqu'un..._


Cela présume de l'interprétation de jugement du gars qui crie GAY ! Qui le discrimine pour avoir énoncé son orientation.

Tout ce drama pour un modo et un troll. Heureusement la guerre culturelle et de genre a été bien exposée par un forum sur Steam. Voilà le nouveau champ de bataille pour les libertés dans le monde réel. 

De ce coup, je vais aller manifester dans Animal Crossing. C'est là que les batailles valent d'être menées.

----------


## Maximelene

> Cela présume de l'interprétation de jugement du gars qui crie GAY ! Qui le discrimine pour avoir énoncé son orientation.


J'ai relu 15 fois cette phrase, et je n'ai strictement aucune idée de ce que tu cherches à dire.  :tired:

----------


## Elma

> 


Pas mal ! Ceux qui m'ont le plus tapé dans l'oeil sont *Ixion* et *City of Atlantis*, mais je me méfie toujours car dans tout ces jeux pas mal "indé" on a souvent des déconvenu au niveau de la profondeur du gameplay et du contenu. Plus qu'a attendre ! 

A noté qu'il n'y a pas *Foundation* qui est disparu un peu des radars tant son développement et son AA est longue.

----------


## Zodex

C'est pour vous venger du fait que KOUB a dit qu'il est absent aujourd'hui que vous voulez griser le topic avec votre débat, c'est ça ?
En fait tout ça c'est de la faute à KOUB.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

> J'ai relu 15 fois cette phrase, et je n'ai strictement aucune idée de ce que tu cherches à dire.


Reprenons des chemins différents, cela ne mène à rien. Madame, Monsieur, mes sincères salutations.

----------


## Erkin_

> On en revient littéralement aux propos de la personne concernée : certains, ici comme ailleurs, font un amalgame entre l'identité sexuelle et les fétiches/fantasmes.
> 
> Y'a rien de borderline à dire "je suis gay". Sauf si vous êtes un vieux réac' arriéré.
> 
> Ce qui est réellement borderline, par contre, c'est d'estimer que dire "je suis gay" est un motif valable de ban...


Il n'y a pas d'amalgame, la remarque du modo est simplement pour préciser que ces choses qui sont des éléments de la sphère du privé qui n'ont pas leurs place sur le chat général de leur jeu, selon leurs règles. Quasi sûr que la personne fait exprès de pas comprendre pour l'emmerder.

Je trouve cette situation scandaleuse.  On donne le pouvoir au nonsense : Foutre le bordel dans les reviews et des articles de presse pour une simple histoire de modération de chat. Les reviews steam, c'est important pour un jeu, la situation à donc un impact professionnel et sans nul doute émotionnel pour les devs.
Il n'y a aucun mal dans le fait que la personne ait dit quelle était gay au détour d'une conversation amicale dans le chat (pas grand monde doit lire les règles d'un chat), le modo intervient pour un petit rappel, ça aurait simplement dû s'arrêter là sans foutre le bordel sur le chat.

----------


## Herman Speed

> C'est pour vous venger du fait que KOUB a dit qu'il est absent aujourd'hui que vous voulez griser le topic avec votre débat, c'est ça ?
> En fait tout ça c'est de la faute à KOUB.


J'en ai marre de l'introduction des luttes sociétales et dramas dans le jeu vidéo.
Par contre, j'aime bien quand l'exploiteur de Jeu Vidéo en ramasse. 
Conditions de travail, salaires UBER ALLES. Paradoxal ?

De l'orientation sexuelle :
"Et j'en ai rien à cirer. Il n'y a bien qu'une frange de personnes pour penser que c'est un élément important pour juger quelqu'un."

Pourtant, c'est ce qui alimente les shitstorms.

----------


## Maximelene

> Il n'y a pas d'amalgame, la remarque du modo est simplement pour préciser que ces choses qui sont de la sphère du privé n'ont pas leurs place sur le chat de leur jeu, selon leurs règles.


Au risque de me répéter : vous avez lu les règles de TTS ? Parce que je suis allé les lire il y a quelques minutes, et ce genre de truc n'en fait absolument pas partie.




> le modo intervient pour un petit rappel


Se faire dégager instantanément, je n'appelle pas ça "un petit rappel", personnellement.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord en ce qui concerne les reviews Steam. C'est clairement débile comme réaction. Ceci étant dit, je peux comprendre la motivation derrière, puisque ce genre de réaction démesurée est souvent le seul moyen d'attirer l'attention sur un problème (cette discussion en est la preuve).

----------


## Herman Speed

Radicalité et effet Streisand. Tout un programme et ceci dans un forum.

----------


## Grosnours

Pourquoi ce topic est parti en vrille ?  ::huh:: 
Le screenshot est clair.
Ce forum/chat en question possède des règles disant qu'il y est interdit de parler de sexualité. Un gars/fille passe et annonce qu'il/elle est gay. Poum, ban parce que cela contrevient aux régles de manière assez largement indiscutable (parler d'orientation sexuelle tombe dans le domaine de la sexualité).
Voilà, fin de l'histoire.

Passons à autre chose.

Maintenant si quelque chose est faux dans le screenshot, la situation est alors différente, mais en l'espèce ce ban est aussi normal que si c'était quelqu'un cherchant à réouvrir le topic du cul coeur ici-même.

----------


## Herman Speed

Maximelene a lu la charte et dit que cela n'y figure pas.

Bref, ne nous fâchons pas et passons à autre chose.

----------


## Ruvon

Je me permet de remettre ce tweet du journaliste de Gamekult, Noddus (posté la semaine dernière sur ce topic) :





Pour le reste, quitte à en parler, voilà l'avis de la personne concernée sur le sujet, qui explique ses échanges et sa démarche après les premiers kick du chat global (qu'on peut trouver limite dans sa méthode, en effet) : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...0pEWZx4Hk/edit

Ce qu'il va falloir accepter, c'est que parler de son orientation sexuelle n'était pas modéré quand on annonçait son hétérosexualité, mais l'était dès les mentions gay / trans. Donc si, contrairement à ce que j'ai lu au-dessus, parler de ça n'était pas interdit en soi.

Après que l'utilisation du mot gay trigger la modération parce que des fils de pute utilisent le terme gay comme une insulte, je peux le comprendre en termes de fonctionnement du chat. Mais il y a toujours un contexte, et répondre à quelqu'un qui exprime ça que son orientation sexuelle c'est du fétichisme et que du coup il se fait kick, je ne vois pas où c'est acceptable.




> *Ce forum/chat en question possède des règles disant qu'il y est interdit de parler de sexualité*.


Faux, justement. Tu as le droit de dire que tu es hétéro. Pas que tu es gay. C'est un peu la base du problème.

----------


## Herman Speed

Merci d'éclaircir la situation.  :Fourbe:  TableTop zone de guerre.

----------


## Zerger

> Pourquoi ce topic est parti en vrille ?


Comme à chaque fois que la discussion part sur autre chose que du JV et se transforme en tribunal du net...  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

> Mais il y a toujours un contexte, et répondre à quelqu'un qui exprime ça que son orientation sexuelle c'est du fétichisme et que du coup il se fait kick, je ne vois pas où c'est acceptable.


D'après le screenshot ce n'est pas ce qui a été dit.
Le modo dit interdit de parler de sexualité, de carottes et de pommes de terre. Le gars/fille enchaine répond par "ma sexualité c'est donc des carottes ?" ce qui est un tant soit peu hypocrite. On peut arguer du fait que la phrase de base n'est pas parfaitement limpide, mais c'est chercher la petite bête.




> Faux, justement. Tu as le droit de dire que tu es hétéro. Pas que tu es gay. C'est un peu la base du problème.


Alors je viens de regarder justement par curiosité. Et en fait tu n'as le droit de dire aucun des deux (ce qui parait normal).




> 1. Keep chat family friendly.
> ...
> 6. Do not discuss chat rules or moderators.


Les messages en question étaient en contradiction avec la charte. Alors on peut interpréter que parler de sa sexualité est compatible avec une ambiance "family friendly" mais il ne faut pas s'étonner de ne pas être compris.
Par contre la règle doit s'appliquer avec la même rigueur envers tout le monde, quel que soit le contenu de leur discours. "Je suis gay"-> ban, "je suis hétéro"-> ban.

----------


## Erkin_

Les règles disent que les conversations doivent concerner le jeu.




> Ce qu'il va falloir accepter, c'est que parler de son orientation sexuelle n'était pas modéré quand on annonçait son hétérosexualité, mais l'était dès les mentions gay / trans. Donc si, contrairement à ce que j'ai lu au-dessus, parler de ça n'était pas interdit en soi.
> 
> 
> Après que l'utilisation du mot gay trigger la modération parce que des fils de pute utilisent le terme gay comme une insulte, je peux le comprendre en termes de fonctionnement du chat


Le seul truc à accepter est qu'il n'y a rien d'anormal que des alertes de modérations soient automatiquement balancées sur un mot qui est activement utilisé pour insulter (d'autant plus sur un jv). Hétéro en anglais, c'est "Straight", mot commun vu qu'il veut dire diverses choses.




> orientation sexuelle c'est du fétichisme


Mais ce n'est pas ce qui a été dit. Le rapprochement (avec aussi politique) est fait pour préciser que c'est du domaine du privé.

----------


## Orhin

> parler d'orientation sexuelle tombe dans le domaine de la sexualité


Pas vraiment d'accord.

Si t'as une fille en primaire et qu'elle te dit qu'elle a un amoureux (histoire d'avoir une discussion "family friendly"), tu considères que ça relève de la sexualité ?
Idem si c'est une amoureuse ?

----------


## runner

> C'est pour vous venger du fait que KOUB a dit qu'il est absent aujourd'hui que vous voulez griser le topic avec votre débat, c'est ça ?
> En fait tout ça c'est de la faute à KOUB.


Faudrait bannir Koub 1 mois, ça mettrait plus de vie au topic. On serait en guerre chaude. :Cell:  :Tutut:  :Mario: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Elma

Bon c'est chiant là, non ? On s'en fouterait pas un peu ?

----------


## Maximelene

> D'après le screenshot ce n'est pas ce qui a été dit.
> Le modo dit interdit de parler de sexualité, de carottes et de pommes de terre. Le gars/fille enchaine répond par "ma sexualité c'est donc des pommes de terre?" ce qui est un tant soit peu hypocrite.


Justement parce que toute phrase a un contexte. Si tu ne parles pas de carottes et de pommes de terre, quel sens ça a de dire "merci de ne pas parler de carottes et de pommes de terre" ?

Si là, tout de suite, je te dis "c'est pas bien d'avoir un avatar de Winnie et d'être raciste", tu me répondras forcément "où est-ce que j'ai été raciste ?". Et toute le monde fera de même.

Ce qui est hypocrite, à mon avis, c'est de considérer qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre les paroles sanctionnées et les éléments de "règles" que le modérateur a choisi de citer. Quand tu dis "tu n'as pas le droit de faire ça", tu ne cites pas de manière aléatoire des règles qui n'ont rien à voir avec la situation en cours.




> Alors je viens de regarder justement par curioisité. Et en fait tu n'as le droit de dire aucun des deux (ce qui parait normal).


Si un seul des deux se fait sanctionner, alors on ne peut pas dire que les deux soient interdits.

----------


## Grosnours

> Pas vraiment d'accord.
> 
> Si t'as une fille en primaire et qu'elle te dit qu'elle a un amoureux (histoire d'avoir une discussion "family friendly"), tu considères que ça relève de la sexualité ?
> Idem si c'est une amoureuse ?


Voilà un parallèle pour le moins... bizarre ?
Une chose est sûre, c'est que je n'en parlerai *jamais* sur un forum de jeu vidéo. Ou sur un chat de jeu vidéo.

----------


## Herman Speed

Comme, on me l'a signifié : 

T'es qu'un vieux réac, retourne dans ta caverne.  ::lol::

----------


## Grosnours

> Faudrait bannir Koub 1 mois, ça mettrait plus de vie au topic. On serait en guerre chaude.


Grave, ils ne font qu'à nous endormir avec leurs news alors qu'on a des VRAIS sujets de discussion super importants qui passent sous le tapis !  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell: 




> Justement parce que toute phrase a un contexte. Si tu ne parles pas de carottes et de pommes de terre, quel sens ça a de dire "merci de ne pas parler de carottes et de pommes de terre" ?


Ben, pour définir le champ de ce qui rentre dans "family friendly".





> Si là, tout de suite, je te dis "c'est pas bien d'avoir un avatar de Winnie et d'être raciste", tu me répondras forcément "où est-ce que j'ai été raciste ?". Et toute le monde fera de même.


Grammaire.
Dans ta phrase tu utilises un "et". Dans la phrase du modo il y a une virgule. Dans un cas c'est une juxtapostion dans l'autre une énumeration. L'un implique que les deux choses vont ensemble, l'autre dresse une liste dont tous les éléments ne sont pas forcément égaux.

Soyons clair : dans la phrase du modo il n'y a RIEN qui permette de mettre sur le même plan "sexuality" et "fetishes". C'est un défaut de compréhension de la phrase que de faire cette confusion.
A la limite on peut reprocher à l'énumération du modo d'être un peu trop large (ou même d'exister tout court), mais elle devrait être assez limpide d'un point de vue sémantique.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben, pour définir le champ de ce qui rentre dans "family friendly".


Pourquoi choisir ces éléments ? La violence et les injures ne font pas partie de la liste citée par le modérateur, est-ce que ça veut dire que c'est family friendly ?

C'est clairement de la mauvaise foi d'agir comme si le modérateur avait voulu citer la raison de la sanction, et avait ajouté à sa phrase deux raisons potentielles choisies au hasard. Personne ne fait ça.

"Timmy, tu as mangé tous les bonbons ? C'est pas bien, tu sais bien qu'il ne faut pas manger tous les bonbons, mettre le feu à la maison, et traverser hors des clous !". C'est ubuesque, ça n'a aucun sens.




> Grammaire.
> Dans ta phrase tu utilises un "et". Dans la phrase du modo il y a une virgule. Dans un cas c'est une juxtapostion dans l'autre une énumeration. L'un implique que les deux choses vont ensemble, l'autre dresse une liste dont tous les éléments ne sont pas forcément égaux.


Ta réaction sera la même si je te dis "C'est pas bien d'avoir un avatar Winnie, d'être raciste". Tu me demanderas pourquoi je parle soudainement de racisme alors que tu n'as pas été raciste.

----------


## Kriegor

> Voilà un parallèle pour le moins... bizarre ?
> Une chose est sûre, c'est que je n'en parlerai *jamais* sur un forum de jeu vidéo. Ou sur un chat de jeu vidéo.


En ce moment, je joue toujours à Streets of Rage 4. Je ne le lâcherai pas tant que je n'aurai pas tous les rangs S sur le mode mania +. J'essaie de mieux jouer Adam. Je le trouve carrément hot en fait. Ils se sont gavés sur son design. Franchement, je me le taperais bien.

----------


## Maximelene

*Kriegor*

----------


## Orhin

> Voilà un parallèle pour le moins... bizarre ?
> Une chose est sûre, c'est que je n'en parlerai *jamais* sur un forum de jeu vidéo. Ou sur un chat de jeu vidéo.


Mais.  :^_^: 

Je ne dis absolument pas que *cet exemple* doit être discuté en public.
C'était juste une exemple pour montrer l'absurdité d'associer forcément orientation sexuelle et sexualité.

Être homo, c'est avoir un préférence pour les personnes du même sexe, d'un point de vue sexuel certes mais aussi (et avant tout même) romantique.
Donc à moins de considérer que la phrase "je préfère être en couple avec un homme" relève de la sexualité, ton propos initial "parler d'orientation sexuelle tombe dans le domaine de la sexualité" est caduque.

----------


## Grosnours

> Pourquoi choisir ces éléments ? La violence et les injures ne font pas partie de la liste citée par le modérateur, est-ce que ça veut dire que c'est family friendly ?


Parce qu'une liste n'est pas exhaustive elle est forcément fausse ?




> C'est clairement de la mauvaise foi d'agir comme si le modérateur avait voulu citer la raison de la sanction, et avait ajouté à sa phrase deux raisons potentielles choisies au hasard. Personne ne fait ça.


Ben, si. Souvent même. Pour ne pas dire tout le temps. On a quasiment jamais le temps ou la place de faire des listes exhaustives, surtout quand il s'agit de concept larges et à géométrie parfois variable.




> "Timmy, tu as mangé tous les bonbons ? C'est pas bien, tu sais bien qu'il ne faut pas manger tous les bonbons, mettre le feu à la maison, et traverser hors des clous !". C'est ubuesque, ça n'a aucun sens.


Ce qui est ubuesque et n'a aucun sens c'est de refuser absolument de comprendre le concept de liste non exhaustive. 
_Sur le forum CPC, interdit de parler de cul, de politique française, de copier/coller des articles entiers._ 
Voilà, je viens de faire une liste. Est-ce qu'elle contient tous les interdits du forum ? Non.
Elle est-ce qu'elle a du sens et est intelligible ? Oui.

Le modo a fait de même dans sa phrase.




> Ta réaction sera la même si je te dis "C'est pas bien d'avoir un avatar Winnie, d'être raciste". Tu me demanderas pourquoi je parle soudainement de racisme alors que tu n'as pas été raciste.


Ma réaction sera outrée puisqu'une liste à deux éléments se doit d'avoir un "et ou un "ou" pour lever toute ambiguité. Par contre si tu rajoutais un 3me élément à ta liste, alors non il n'y aurait pas de raison de justaposer tous les éléments de ta liste.
"C'est pas bien d'avoir un avatar Winnie, d'être raciste, de manger la confiture avec les doigts" est une liste.
Elle signifie que ce n'est pas bien d'avoir un avatar Winnie OU d'être raciste OU de manger la confiture avec les doigts. Bien sur c'est encore pire de faire les 3 en même temps, mais à aucun moment cette phrase n'implique que tous les racistes mangent la confiture avec les doigts ou que je sois raciste avec mon avatar ou toute autre combinaison des 3 comportements désignés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc à moins de considérer que la phrase "je préfère être en couple avec un homme" relève de la sexualité, ton propos initial "parler d'orientation sexuelle tombe dans le domaine de la sexualité" est caduque.


Ca tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que je considère.
"Je préfère être en couple" est limite.
"Je préfère être en couple avec un homme/une femme" a franchi allègrement les limites.
Ceci dit ce n'est que mon opinion.

Par contre dans tous les case rien de tout cela n'est "family friendly".




> En ce moment, je joue toujours à Streets of Rage 4. Je ne le lâcherai pas tant que je n'aurai pas tous les rangs S sur le mode mania +. J'essaie de mieux jouer Adam. Je le trouve carrément hot en fait. Ils se sont gavés sur son design. Franchement, je me le taperais bien.


J'ai modobell direct pour incitation à la débauche.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Le problème c'est le storytelling: avant de s'intéresser aux faits et d'en débattre plein "d'acteurs" médiatiques ou de groupes sociaux ayant de l'échos dans médias ont déjà une interprétation toute faite bien au chaud.

Bref, tout ça c'est la faute des américains :nilsou:

----------


## Maximelene

> Parce qu'une liste n'est pas exhaustive elle est forcément fausse ?


Je n'ai jamais dit ça. Ma question concerne le choix des éléments spécifiques qui y ont été cités.




> "C'est pas bien d'avoir un avatar Winnie, d'être raciste, de manger la confiture avec les doigts" est une liste.


Et si je sors ça, tu me demanderas pourquoi je me mets soudainement à parler de confiture...

Mais clairement, tu es en train de volontairement tourner autour du pot pour ne surtout pas répondre à ma seule et unique interrogation. Trois posts à parler de tournure grammaticale pour camoufler le choix de mots du modérateur qui est au mieux maladroit, au pire révélateur.




> Ca tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que je considère.
> "Je préfère être en couple" est limite.
> "Je préfère être en couple avec un homme/une femme" a franchi allègrement les limites.
> Ceci dit ce n'est que mon opinion.
> 
> Par contre dans tous les case rien de tout cela n'est "family friendly".


Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas "family friendly" exactement ? Les dessins animés sont remplis de couples, et donc de personnages qui montrent leur orientation sexuelle, et personne n'estime que ça n'est pas "family friendly".

----------


## Orhin

> Ca tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que je considère.
> "Je préfère être en couple" est limite.
> "Je préfère être en couple avec un homme/une femme" a franchi allègrement les limites.
> Ceci dit ce n'est que mon opinion.
> 
> Par contre dans tous les case rien de tout cela n'est "family friendly".


Ben le "problème" c'est que tu donnes une définition tellement large de la sexualité que le concept n'a plus vraiment de sens.

Du coup 2 personnes qui s'embrassent dans la rue c'est de la sexualité selon toi ?
Une histoire d'amour entre le prince et la princesse dans un dessin animé aussi ?

Y'a aucun Disney qui est family friendly dans ce cas.

----------


## Grosnours

> Mais clairement, tu es en train de volontairement tourner autour du pot pour ne surtout pas répondre à ma seule et unique interrogation. Trois posts à parler de tournure grammaticale pour camoufler le choix de mots du modérateur qui est au mieux maladroit, au pire révélateur.


On avance, on avance.
Avant tu ne comprenais pas le principe d'une liste, maintenant tu rales à propos des éléments qui la constituent. Je n'ai pas grand chose à dire à ce sujet à part que tu es en plein procès d'intention avec 0 éléments concrets à charge.
La moindre des choses dans une discussion est d'assumer la bonne foi de son interlocuteur. Tu es parti dans une méthode hyper-critique ou chaque mot doit être pesé et procède d'une arrière-pensée néfaste évidente. Dans ces cas-là, oui effectivement, le modo a tort. C'est évident.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a aucun Disney qui est family friendly dans ce cas.


Cool on est arrivé au point de la discussion où on peut tous crier "Mirroir magique !".
Parce que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
Mais c'est mon opinion que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
Mais c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.

On peut continuer longtemps.

La vérité là-dedans est que c'est l'opinion de la modération qui compte. Point barre.

----------


## Maximelene

> Avant tu ne comprenais pas le principe d'une liste, maintenant tu rales à propos des éléments qui la constituent.


C'est ce que je fais depuis le début, mais tu t'évertues à l'ignorer pour botter en touche.




> La moindre des choses dans une discussion est d'assumer la bonne foi de son interlocuteur.


PS : puisque tu tiens à pinailler sur la langue, je te signale que "assumer la bonne foi de quelqu'un", ça n'est pas français. C'est une traduction littérale du verbe anglais "to assume".  :;): 




> Cool on est arrivé au point de la discussion où on peut tous crier "Mirroir magique !".
> Parce que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
> Mais c'est mon opinion que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
> Mais c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
> 
> On peut continuer longtemps.
> 
> La vérité là-dedans est que c'est l'opinion de la modération qui compte. Point barre.


Quand tu dis "Ce n'est que mon opinion. Par contre...", tu exprimes clairement que ce qui suit n'est *pas* une opinion. Donc quand tu dis "rien de tout ça n'est family friendly", tu n'exprimes pas une opinion, tu exprimes un fait, ou du moins ce que tu penses être un fait.

----------


## akaraziel

Tout ce que vous allez gagner c'est un lock ou un ban pour un débat sur un morceau de discussion dont on ne sait pas comment elle a démarré, si ce n'est que ça a avait l'air déjà assez crade avant que cette personne ne dévoile son orientation sexuelle et qu'elle s'était déjà mangée un ban.

Mais c'est vous qui voyez.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

> C'est ce que je fais depuis le début, mais tu t'évertues à l'ignorer pour botter en touche.
> 
> 
> 
> PS : puisque tu tiens à pinailler sur la langue, je te signale que "assumer la bonne foi de quelqu'un", ça n'est pas français. C'est une traduction littérale du verbe anglais "to assume".


Lâche RIEN !  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

Je suis d'accord avec Maximelene concernant la liste : quand tu expliques à quelqu'un pourquoi il enfreint la charte, tu ne fais pas une liste qui comporte des éléments étrangers à l'infraction. Dans la liste évoquée, et selon le point de vue de la personne, les trois catégories peuvent êtres applicables à "je suis gay". Sexualité est évident, bien sûr, mais le problème de l'expression de l'orientation sexuelle est aussi un problème politique, de nombreux pays ayant encore des lois fortement rétrogrades à ce sujet. S'exprimer sur son orientation sexuelle peut donc être vu comme des propos politiques. Enfin, pour beaucoup d'homophobes, l'homosexualité est un fetish répugnant au mieux (et une maladie mentale au pire).
Donc oui, peut-être que le modérateur a juste été maladroit. Mais l'interprétation qui a été faite par la personne bannie est également parfaitement compréhensible.

Quant au sens de family friendly, il est certes subjectif, mais je considère pour ma part que mentionner ton orientation ne va pas à l'encontre de cette règle. Mentionner les actes sexuels accomplis avec ton partenaire n'est pas family-friendly, mentionner que tu as un partenaire l'est. Si tu vas jusqu'à considérer que mentionner que tu es en couple est limite, va falloir aussi bannir les anniversaires. Après tout, si tu es né, il y a de grandes chances que ça implique des rapports sexuels. Ridicule ? Complètement. Mais pas beaucoup plus que ce que tu dis, en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Maximelene

> Lâche RIEN !


Mon four chauffe. D'ici 10-15mn, je lâche TOUT !  ::ninja::

----------


## Grosnours

Il est temps de sortir le pot de rillettes...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> La vérité là-dedans est que c'est l'opinion de la modération qui compte. Point barre.


Sauf que l'éditeur du jeu s'est clairement exprimé, à deux reprises, en estimant que l'équipe de modération avait fait de la merde et en se désolidarisant des propos tenus par celle-ci.
Ce qui me fait trouver toute cette discussion assez… étrange. La guerre est finie, pourquoi s'écharper maintenant ?

Si je voulais prolonger un peu cette réflexion, je feindrais même de m'étonner que la situation intolérable rapportée la semaine dernière (la guerre de reviews homophobes sur Steam) n'ait suscité que quelques posts de réactions, alors que les annonces de l'équipe de TTS censées tourner la page de cette triste histoire mettent le topic en feu pendant plusieurs pages.

Je suis bien content de ne pas avoir été membre du forum à l'époque du Gamergate, il devait y avoir une grosse ambiance.  ::happy2::

----------


## Herman Speed

J'avais créé un topic des affaires sociétales dans le jeu vidéo, locké en 2 jours.  :Perfect:  (Débats, enjeux sociétaux.)

Affaires de dénonciations #metoo / Suicides / Scandales sexuels / Rageux gamergateux...

----------


## Grosnours

> Si je voulais prolonger un peu cette réflexion, je feindrais même de m'étonner que la situation intolérable rapportée la semaine dernière (la guerre de reviews homophobes sur Steam) n'ait suscité que quelques posts de réactions, alors que les annonces de l'équipe de TTS censées tourner la page de cette triste histoire mettent le topic en feu pendant plusieurs pages.


Il n'y a pas grand monde ici qui irait défendre les reviews homophobes sur Steam ou leur laisser le moindre bénéfice du doute. D'où le peu de réactions. Par contre comme on l'a vu la situation initiale est toujours hautement polémique. Le _damage control_ de TTS est moins intéressant aussi.

Effectivement le gamergate c'était chaud, il y avait à l'époque des pro- et anti- acharnés. Il y avait même un topic entier à ce propos je crois, crée comme un _spin-off_ du topic des news.
Souvenirs, souvenirs : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...en-pensez-quoi

----------


## Maximelene

> Sauf que l'éditeur du jeu s'est clairement exprimé, à deux reprises, en estimant que l'équipe de modération avait fait de la merde et en se désolidarisant des propos tenus par celle-ci.
> Ce qui me fait trouver toute cette discussion assez… étrange. La guerre est finie, pourquoi s'écharper maintenant ?


Parce que certaines personnes (je précise : je ne suis pas en train de viser qui que ce soit, je parle de manière générale) estiment que l'éditeur a été "forcé" par la pression populaire, et que leur désolidarisation n'est qu'un moyen d'éteindre l'incendie. On trouve des gens ayant cette opinion des deux côtés.

Maintenant, si tu parles de ce topic en particulier : parce que KOUB a reparlé de ça y'a 2 jours, et que quelqu'un a décidé de faire une comparaison plus qu'hasardeuse sur le sujet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> et que quelqu'un a décidé de faire une comparaison plus qu'hasardeuse sur le sujet.


Et que quelqu'un ne peut pas se retenir de le faire remarquer sinon il tombe malade. ::ninja::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Sauf que l'éditeur du jeu s'est clairement exprimé, à deux reprises, en estimant que l'équipe de modération avait fait de la merde et en se désolidarisant des propos tenus par celle-ci.
> Ce qui me fait trouver toute cette discussion assez… étrange. La guerre est finie, pourquoi s'écharper maintenant ?
> 
> Si je voulais prolonger un peu cette réflexion, je feindrais même de m'étonner que la situation intolérable rapportée la semaine dernière (la guerre de reviews homophobes sur Steam) n'ait suscité que quelques posts de réactions, alors que les annonces de l'équipe de TTS censées tourner la page de cette triste histoire mettent le topic en feu pendant plusieurs pages.
> 
> Je suis bien content de ne pas avoir été membre du forum à l'époque du Gamergate, il devait y avoir une grosse ambiance.


Parce que vieux boomers réac' et zoomers fragiles, on est tous d'accords pour dire que les reviews bombings haineux et homophobes sont une saloperie. Il y a pas vraiment débats là-dessus.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et que quelqu'un ne peut pas se retenir de le faire remarquer sinon il tombe malade.


Je me porte en faux : je n'ai pas répondu à cette comparaison hasardeuse. Je ne l'avais même pas commentée jusqu'à mon post précédent.  ::ninja:: 

Parce que c'est une opinion, et que je m'en tamponne (oui, je sais faire ça). Je n'ai commencé à répondre que lorsque quelqu'un a commencé à sortir des "faits" qui semblaient basés sur rien (ce qui a été confirmé depuis).  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

> Cool on est arrivé au point de la discussion où on peut tous crier "Mirroir magique !".
> Parce que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
> Mais c'est mon opinion que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
> Mais c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion que c'est ton opinion que c'est mon opinion.
> 
> On peut continuer longtemps.
> 
> La vérité là-dedans est que c'est l'opinion de la modération qui compte. Point barre.


Non mais je ne suis pas la pour débattre de l'histoire en soit et de l'opinion des modo.
Et je n'ai absolument pas opposé mon opinion à la tienne.
T'avais juste une position que je trouvais intrigante (car foncièrement différente de la mienne) et je voulais en savoir plus.

Mais comme t'es incapable de discuter sans être désagréable, je vais en rester là.

----------


## Tahia

> Parce que c'est une opinion, et que je m'en tamponne (oui, je sais faire ça).


 ::O:  Je n'y crois pas  :WTF:   ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais comme t'es incapable de discuter sans être désagréable, je vais en rester là.


Roh ça va je...

Merde désolé, j'ai cru que c'était pour moi. L'habitude.  ::ninja:: 




> Je n'y crois pas


Si je lançais un débat à chaque opinion avec laquelle je ne suis pas d'accord, je ferais péter le serveur du forum en 2 heures. Vous avez tous tellement des avis de chiottes...  ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> Roh ça va je...
> 
> Merde désolé, j'ai cru que c'était pour moi. L'habitude.


J'ai franchement hésité à écrire "Mais comme t'es aussi agréable que Maximelene".  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai franchement hésité à écrire "Mais comme t'es aussi agréable que Maximelene".


Mais t'as eu peur de te prendre une sanction pour injures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Sexualité est évident, bien sûr, mais le problème de l'expression de l'orientation sexuelle est aussi un problème politique, de nombreux pays ayant encore des lois fortement rétrogrades à ce sujet. S'exprimer sur son orientation sexuelle peut donc être vu comme des propos politiques.


La plupart du temps, de mon expérience, c'est même juste contextuel.

Par exemple, imaginons Ana, Dundee et Chris en train de jouer au jeu Les aventuriers du rail, qui est un sympathique jeu de société. Dundee l'emporte largement tandis que Chris n'a pas réussi ses routes, piégé par Ana et Dundee. 

Dundee est mauvais gagnant et s’esclaffe au moment du comptage des points : "40 points !!! je t'ai mis 40 points dans la bouche !!! Ca va tu vas arriver à t'assoir demain ?".
Ana rétorque : "Oh c'est bon, pas besoin de l'humilier, il n'a pas eu de chance c'est tout."
Et là Chris, vexé, réplique : "Je suis gay alors j'ai l'habitude."

Cette fantastique petite histoire crédible et touchante a été écrite par mes soins. Loin de moi l'intention de relancer de 10 ce débat qui ne parle pas de systèmes de combat dans les jeux vidéo, mais être gay, qu'on le veuille ou non, c'est quelque chose qui va définir une grande partie de votre vie.




> J'ai modobell direct pour incitation à la débauche.


Qui voudrait me bannir, moi qui suis une boule de skill et d'amour.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Grosnours

> J'ai franchement hésité à écrire "Mais comme t'es aussi agréable que Maximelene".


Et encore t'as de la chance je me suis adouçi avec le temps. En relisant le topic du GG je vois les fions que j'ai pu envoyer au pauvre Koma, je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs...
Conseil : ne vous relisez JAMAIS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Qui voudrait me bannir, moi qui suis une boule de skill et d'amour.


J'ai modobell, ça parle de gens qui s'assoient sur leurs bouches.
Tu m'excusera, c'est automatique. Un post de Kriegor, un modobell. Ou un topic des quotes, cela dépend de l'humeur du jour.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et encore t'as de la chance je me suis adouçi avec le temps. En relisant le topic du GG je vois les fions que j'ai pu envoyer au pauvre Koma, je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs...
> Conseil : ne vous relisez JAMAIS.


La dernière fois que je me suis relu, je suis tombé sur des posts où j'engueulais des gens qui voulaient que les jeux consoles physiques contiennent un code dématérialisé pour avoir une alternative s'ils pétaient leurs disques, et tant pis pour le marché de l'occasion.

Je me suis trouvé plutôt gentil, pour le coup.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> Et encore t'as de la chance je me suis adouçi avec le temps. En relisant le topic du GG je vois les fions que j'ai pu envoyer au pauvre Koma, je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs...
> Conseil : ne vous relisez JAMAIS.


Sinon vous pouvez aussi vous relire AVANT de poster.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi vous relire AVANT de poster.


Tu veux pas 100 balles et un mars non plus ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Grosnours

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi vous relire AVANT de poster.


Pfff, ça c'est un luxe que seul les gens avec moins de 30000 messages (ou 6/j) peuvent se permettre. Maximelene et moi on sait qu'on ne peut pas se le permettre, on a des cadences à tenir !  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi vous relire AVANT de poster.





> Tu veux pas 100 balles et un mars non plus ?


Fait gaffe Orhin, le gros il louche sur ton mars.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi vous relire AVANT de poster.


Je le fais déjà. Imagines ce que c'est avant.  ::ninja:: 




> Maximelene et moi on sait qu'on ne peut pas se le permettre, on a des cadences à tenir !


Ils pigent rien à l'industrialisation du mépris, ces gueux.

----------


## runner

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi vous relire AVANT de poster.


Ou réfléchir avant d'écrire. ::trollface:: 

Désolé, je suis parti. ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu veux pas 100 balles et un mars non plus ?


Je veux bien  la crémière et son ****. ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Je veux bien  la crémière et son ****.


*runner*

----------


## runner

J'ai pas capté mais c'est peut être la fatigue.
Tu as fait le même type de message à kriegor.
C'est pour signifier quoi?

----------


## Maximelene

Quand tu prends une sanction, et que tu es banni provisoirement, ton pseudo s'affiche en gris sur le forum pendant la durée de la sanction.  :;): 

Comme on parle d'une personne bannie à cause de propos à "caractère sexuel", je plaisante sur le fait que tu vas te faire bannir pour avoir mentionné le cul de la crém... *Maximelene*

----------


## Sharn

> Et encore t'as de la chance je me suis adouçi avec le temps. En relisant le topic du GG je vois les fions que j'ai pu envoyer au pauvre Koma, je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs...
> Conseil : ne vous relisez JAMAIS.


Koma à jamais dans nos cœurs.  :Emo:

----------


## Exureris

Vivement le collage de cette discussion dans 1 image qui sera revendue sous forme de NFT

----------


## pipoop

> Koma à jamais dans nos cœurs.


+1

----------


## runner

> Quand tu prends une sanction, et que tu es banni provisoirement, ton pseudo s'affiche en gris sur le forum pendant la durée de la sanction. 
> 
> Comme on parle d'une personne bannie à cause de propos à "caractère sexuel", je plaisante sur le fait que tu vas te faire bannir pour avoir mentionné le cul de la crém... *Maximelene*


Je parlais de son chignon. ::rolleyes:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Munshine

KOUB, REVIENS ILS SONT DEVENUS FOUS !!!! :Sweat:

----------


## barbarian_bros

29 ans après la sortie du 1er épisode, voici le trailer de *Fury of the Furries 2*, développé par d'anciens de chez Kalisto :

----------


## runner

Le monde du jeu vidéo de foot, malgré le massacre thérapeutique de konami sur PES, n'a jamais connu autant effervescence depuis la fin des années 90 après 20 ans de quasi duopole.
Un nouveau concurrent rentre en jeu avec un titre Français mais sous bannière chinoise. *Vive le Football* sera un F2P mobile et Pc qui visiblement est au moins aussi beau que les FIFA.


Rien que pour le titre Français, il mérite de gagner. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 29 ans après la sortie du 1er épisode, voici le trailer de *Fury of the Furries 2*, développé par d'anciens de chez Kalisto :


C'est moi où ça fait moins joli que le 1? Sinon, c'est une bonne nouvelle. J'avais bien aimé le 1. 

Si des anciens de Kalisto reviennent, je veux bien une suite à Dark earth, le meilleur jeu du studio pour moi.

----------


## Zerger

"Vive le football"

Ca fait tellement titre d'un jeu vidéo des années 90, le genre de truc totalement traduit à l'arrache  :^_^: 
Par contre, un vrai jeu de foot sur mobile, ça pourrait vraiment cartonner. Surtout que ça a pas l'air dégueu à priori...

----------


## runner

> "Vive le football"
> 
> Ca fait tellement titre d'un jeu vidéo des années 90, le genre de truc totalement traduit à l'arrache 
> Par contre, un vrai jeu de foot sur mobile, ça pourrait vraiment cartonner. Surtout que ça a pas l'air dégueu à priori...


https://vlf.163.com/en/
C'est même pas une trad mais le titre officiel international. Les chinois de netease doivent être fan de la langue de molière.

----------


## Silver

La compagnie spécialisée dans les NFTs de fichiers vocaux enregistrés par des acteurs connus, *Voiceverse NFT*, dont l'acteur Troy Baker (voix de The Last of Us et autres AAA) faisait la promotion... a utilisé des voix d'un autre service sans autorisations pour faire sa promotion. Oui, c'est con.
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...out-permission

Déçu de Battlefield 2042 ? Le jeu low-poly gratuit *Battle Bit* vient d'entrer en playtest après 5 ans de développement et propose une carte entièrement destructible et jusqu'à 250 joueurs.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...it_Remastered/




Une grêve de joueurs à eu lieu dans *Foxhole*, le jeu de guerre massivement multijoueur qui nécessite des chaines de logistique pour produire et apporter armes et munitions sur le front. Les joueurs se plaignant que la partie logistique soit devenue trop fastidieuse et stressante avec le temps.
Leurs revendications : https://logiunion.com/
https://www.pcgamer.com/logistics-pl...-go-on-strike/

*Activision-Blizzard* aurait licencié ou mis à la porte une quarantaine d'employés suite aux procès en cours, et 44 autres ont été disciplinés.
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ake-of-lawsuit

----------


## Durack

@Silver il y a quelques pages, tu as parlé du dernier The Settlers avec une review allemande, qu'elle est le problème avec cette nouvelle édition ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Koma à jamais dans nos cœurs.


Pourquoi il ne poste plus ? J'ai peur de la réponse...

----------


## Ruvon

> Pourquoi il ne poste plus ? J'ai peur de la réponse...


Désolé de te l'apprendre alors, mais il n'est plus. Depuis quelques années.  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Oh merde.  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le monde du jeu vidéo de foot, malgré le massacre thérapeutique de konami sur PES, n'a jamais connu autant effervescence depuis la fin des années 90 après 20 ans de quasi duopole.
> Un nouveau concurrent rentre en jeu avec un titre Français mais sous bannière chinoise. *Vive le Football* sera un F2P mobile et Pc qui visiblement est au moins aussi beau que les FIFA.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_3FUosCXyQ
> Rien que pour le titre Français, il mérite de gagner.


Sur PC pas sûr que ça m'intéresse, mais pour jouer sur ma tablette dans mon pieu, je dis pourquoi pas. A voir le modèle économique par contre, mais vu l'éditeur, j'ai peu d'espoir...

----------


## Flad

On est mardi ! \o/ 




https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Zerger

Ahahaha
Stalker 2 repoussé à la fin de l'année
Ahah...ah ah  :tired: 

Je sens que ca va être un gros soufflet ce jeu par rapport à toute l'attente qu'il a créée. Un peu comme pour tous les jeux que tu attends fervemment pendant des lustres pour te rendre finalement compte que ça fait à peine mieux que ce qui existe déjà.

----------


## Durack

> Pourquoi il ne poste plus ? J'ai peur de la réponse...


Mme Koma est venue nous informer de la triste nouvelle  il y a quelques années.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Une grêve de joueurs à eu lieu dans *Foxhole*, le jeu de guerre massivement multijoueur qui nécessite des chaines de logistique pour produire et apporter armes et munitions sur le front. Les joueurs se plaignant que la partie logistique soit devenue trop fastidieuse et stressante avec le temps.
> Leurs revendications : https://logiunion.com/
> https://www.pcgamer.com/logistics-pl...-go-on-strike/


Ce jeu est génial pour ses interactions et l'aspect humain de l'organisation. Que de poilades lors d'assauts foireux malgré une longue organisation ! La stratégie de l'échec et les courses Benny Hill !

Rien que pour l'expérience, la grève est fantastique. ON EN A GROS !  :Bave:  (seul soucis, ce jeu est chronophage)

A noter que dans la team de canards, il y a une alternance travail "obligatoire" et carnage en première ligne ! GAAAAAAAAAZ !

----------


## Durack

> Ahahaha
> Stalker 2 repoussé à la fin de l'année
> Ahah...ah ah


Le temps de trouver comment mieux intégrer les NFT !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Oh merde.


*pat pat*
Un brave type.

Personne ne nous pleurera Max.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloso

> *pat pat*
> Un brave type.
> 
> Personne ne nous pleurera Max.


On se forcera pendant quelques heures.

----------


## Shapa

> Ahahaha
> Stalker 2 repoussé à la fin de l'année
> Ahah...ah ah 
> 
> Je sens que ca va être un gros soufflet ce jeu par rapport à toute l'attente qu'il a créée. Un peu comme pour tous les jeux que tu attends fervemment pendant des lustres pour te rendre finalement compte que ça fait à peine mieux que ce qui existe déjà.


Pas sur et après CBP2077 je préfère ça que ça sorte et que ce soit tout pété. Alors ouais peut être ça sortira aussi tout pété plus tard mais moins pété que si c'était plus pété. Enfin je me comprend.

----------


## Zerger

Du moment que les armes pètent un peu plus que dans le premier, ca m'ira

----------


## Ruvon

> On est mardi ! \o/ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/


Pas dans l'article, parce que l'annonce du jeu a seulement 4h :

*Norland*, se prétend inspiré par Rimworld, Crusader Kings et Caesar.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1857090/Norland/






Et aussi *Crossfire: Legion*, un RTS par Blackbird Interactive. Si, ceux qui sont censés nous sortir Homeworld 3 avant d'aller niaiser sur d'autres projets  :tired: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ssfire_Legion/






Attendez quoi ? *Microsoft rachète Activision-Blizzard* ?

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/01/...rosoft-gaming/

----------


## Azerty

> Attendez quoi ? *Microsoft rachète Activision-Blizzard* ?
> 
> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/01/...rosoft-gaming/

----------


## Stratosfear

Oui oui, Microsoft rachète Activision Blizzard.

 :WTF:  :WTF:

----------


## Ruvon

Schreier a supprimé son tweet ?

Mais c'est bien confirmé, pour 70 milliards de pâtés en croûte, donc.

----------


## Shapa

Je… Quoi?! A ok. Euuhhhh ok. 

Comme même quoi.

EDIT: C'est complètement fou en vrai. Plus que EA/Ubi et c'est bon. Bien curieux de voir comment ils vont tourner la boite parce que c'est pas la fete Acti/Bli en ce moment.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

:Facepalm:

----------


## banditbandit

Blizzard vous avez dit Blizzard !?

----------


## Da-Soth

Oh bordel.

Un ultra-géant du PC gaming vient de naitre. Mais c'est bien. Microsoft gaming a montré qu'ils étaient plus sains pour les joueurs que A/B.

----------


## Hélios

C'est une mauvaise nouvelle pour tout le monde. Mais les gens comprendront dans 20 ans ...

----------


## pesos

C'est maboule cette histoire de rachat.

La seule bonne nouvelle est que ça règle le soucis de licence Hexen et Heretic  :Bave:

----------


## pierrecastor

La position de monopole, c'pas bon. Pas bon du tout. Surtout quand on connais le passif de MS quand il a le monopole sur un truc.

----------


## Stratosfear

Le nombre d'acteurs du JV se réduit à vue d’œil ces dernières années.

Et gros thons, on en a plus que 4 : Sony, Microsoft, EA et Ubisoft.

EDIT : j'ai oublié TENCENT et peut-être Rockstar.

----------


## Getz

Complètement fou cette annonce.
Plus aucun jeu Acti/blibli sur console Sony à l'avenir donc ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je sais pas si c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise nouvelle, mais c'est une sacrée news en tout cas  ::O: 

Je sais pas ce qu'en pense Sony, j'imagine qu'ils doivent bien faire la gueule...

----------


## Ruvon

Par contre, Kotick resterait en place...

----------


## Robix66

> Oh bordel.
> 
> Un ultra-géant du PC gaming vient de naitre. Mais c'est bien. Microsoft gaming a montré qu'ils étaient plus sains pour les joueurs que A/B.


C'est clair, j'ai vu repasser les articles des rumeurs de rachats en 2012, c'est clairement autre chose le MS d'aujourd'hui.
Le problème c'est que ça reste MS, et que changer complètement de direction en 6 mois, ils connaissent bien...

----------


## Shapa

Wow dans le Gamepass  ::lol:: 

Je suis vraiment curieux, par contre garder Bobby, c'est free image de le lourder la.

----------


## Zerger

Halo Chef prochain perso de Heroes of the Storm  ::P:

----------


## pesos

> Par contre, Kotick resterait en place...


Je viens de voir ça ouais, quelle blague. Ça devait faire parti des closes non négociables.

----------


## Jarec

C'est énorme comme annonce. Pour blizzard (parce que honnêtement, personnellement je m'en fout un peu des jeux activision :d) c'est un peu quitte ou double. Soit c'est la fin de blizzard, soit ça peut être un renouveau si microsoft décide de séparer blizzard et activision, et de leur redonner une certaine forme de liberté de création (que microsoft a l'habitude de donner à ses studios ).
En tout cas moi ça ne me déplait pas, je préfère largement microsoft à Sony.

----------


## Erkin_

> Le nombre d'acteurs du JV se réduit à vue d’œil ces dernières années.
> 
> Et gros thons, on en a plus que 4 : Sony, Microsoft, EA et Ubisoft.
> 
> EDIT : j'ai oublié TENCENT et peut-être Rockstar.


Embracer Group.

----------


## Vroum

> Halo Chef prochain perso de Heroes of the Storm


Il suffit de faire un skin pour Jim Raynor.  ::ninja::

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Bientot WoW dans le Xpass alors !  :Splash:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> La position de monopole, c'pas bon. Pas bon du tout. Surtout quand on connais le passif de MS quand il a le monopole sur un truc.


Clairement, c'est pas rassurant pour nous les joueurs.

Et puis un truc qui m'inquiète, c'est que MS c'est aussi le gamepass, donc le jeu vidéo en location et en streaming... Avoir un acteur avec un tel poids pousser dans ce sens, ça ne me réjouit pas.
je suis pas contre le gamepass dans l'absolu, tant qu'on a encore le choix d'acheter nos jeux à côté si on veut. Pas sûr qu'avec un tel géant dans ce domaine ça soit très longtemps possible

----------


## pipoop



----------


## Jarec

> Clairement, c'est pas rassurant pour nous les joueurs.
> 
> Et puis un truc qui m'inquiète, c'est que MS c'est aussi le gamepass, donc le jeu vidéo en location et en streaming... Avoir un acteur avec un tel poids pousser dans ce sens, ça ne me réjouit pas.
> je suis pas contre le gamepass dans l'absolu, tant qu'on a encore le choix d'acheter nos jeux à côté si on veut. Pas sûr qu'avec un tel géant dans ce domaine ça soit très longtemps possible


Faut partir du principe que le gamepass c'est le futur du jeu vidéo, Netflix n'empêche pas d'acheter des dvd/bluray c'est la même chose pour le gamepass.

----------


## Azerty

> Le nombre d'acteurs du JV se réduit à vue d’œil ces dernières années.
> 
> Et gros thons, on en a plus que 4 : Sony, Microsoft, EA et Ubisoft.
> 
> EDIT : j'ai oublié TENCENT et peut-être Rockstar.


Et Bandai Namco, et take-two et netease et nexon et square (qui colle au cul d'ubi depuis un moment) [...] Ubi n'est que le 9ème CA des éditeurs jeux vidéo.

----------


## Robix66

> Clairement, c'est pas rassurant pour nous les joueurs.
> 
> Et puis un truc qui m'inquiète, c'est que MS c'est aussi le gamepass, donc le jeu vidéo en location et en streaming... Avoir un acteur avec un tel poids pousser dans ce sens, ça ne me réjouit pas.
> je suis pas contre le gamepass dans l'absolu, tant qu'on a encore le choix d'acheter nos jeux à côté si on veut. Pas sûr qu'avec un tel géant dans ce domaine ça soit très longtemps possible


Je pense qu'ils ont (pour le moment) compris la leçon de l'Xbox One qu'il ne faut pas forcer le changement. Je ne pense pas qu'on verra des exclus gamepass à court terme.

----------


## Voodoom

Putain la dinguerie.  ::O: 

Par contre j'ai pas bien compris, Bobby Kotick va dégager ou pas ?



Parce que c'est ça qui compte.

----------


## Tenebris

Au moins on sait qu'il y aura des sous pour finir Diablo 4 !  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

J'ai envie d'y croire, Blizzard était tellement à la ramasse ces derniers temps, ca ne peut être que positif. J'espère  :Emo:

----------


## pesos

> Putain la dinguerie. 
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas bien compris, Bobby Kotick va dégager ou pas ?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/HBQrF6J/fuck-k.png
> 
> Parce que c'est ça qui compte.


Ben non, il reste CEO.

----------


## Jarec

> J'ai envie d'y croire, Blizzard était tellement à la ramasse ces derniers temps, ca ne peut être que positif. J'espère


Ha bah de toute façon, ça peut pas être pire qu'activision, j'espère que microsoft aura l'intelligence de séparer les deux studios.

----------


## Ruvon

> Putain la dinguerie. 
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas bien compris, Bobby Kotick va dégager ou pas ?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/HBQrF6J/fuck-k.png
> 
> Parce que c'est ça qui compte.


Ben non, comme dit dans la citation que tu postes. Il reste en place.

----------


## Robix66

> Putain la dinguerie. 
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas bien compris, Bobby Kotick va dégager ou pas ?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/HBQrF6J/fuck-k.png
> 
> Parce que c'est ça qui compte.


Pour moi, il reste jusqu'à ce que l'acquisition soit complète (ça peut prendre plus d'un an).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Faut partir du principe que le gamepass c'est le futur du jeu vidéo, Netflix n'empêche pas d'acheter des dvd/bluray c'est la même chose pour le gamepass.


Ben si, les séries/films exclusifs à Netflix, il y en a un sacré paquet maintenant. Rien n'empêche MS de faire pareil un jour. Sans parler des jeux Acti qui étaient sur Playstation et qui risquent de ne plus y être pour longtemps (perso m'en fous j'y joue pas)




> Je pense qu'ils ont (pour le moment) compris la leçon de l'Xbox One qu'il ne faut pas forcer le changement. Je ne pense pas qu'on verra des exclus gamepass à court terme.


Espérons, l'avenir nous le dira. Pour le moment c'est vrai qu'ils ont une attitude très positive avec la façon de gérer le catalogue Game Pass, avec des jeux dispos à leur sortie, sans exclu, et disponibles assez longtemps.

----------


## Voodoom

Bon pour Kotick c'est pas clair, même Jason Schreier ne sait pas.

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est clair, j'ai vu repasser les articles des rumeurs de rachats en 2012, c'est clairement autre chose le MS d'aujourd'hui.
> Le problème c'est que ça reste MS, et que changer complètement de direction en 6 mois, ils connaissent bien...


Oui c'est vrai qu'ils ont pas toujours été aussi bon qu'en ce moment.

Mais je veux bien leur laisser le bénéfice du doute. Comment ça, je suis naïf ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

Mais WTF. C'est absolument FOU. 69 *MILLIARDS* d'euros. Mais à quel moment. Call Of Duty et WoW dans le Game Pass. CoD qui sort plus sur Playstation soit 50% de la playerbase.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon pour Kotick c'est pas clair, même Jason Schreier ne sait pas.


Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais il est effectivement beaucoup trop tôt pour dire autre chose que : Kotick reste pour l'instant. C'est la seule info fiable sur le sujet. On verra quand la fusion sera effective, mais pour l'instant, voilà.

----------


## Zerger

Perso, c'est pas le sort de kotick qui m'intéresse mais celui des licenses à l'abandon qui pourraient remises à jour.
Kotick, quoiqu'il arrive, il partira pas avec une main devant une main derrière

----------


## pesos

> Mais WTF. C'est absolument FOU. 69 *MILLIARDS* d'euros. Mais à quel moment. Call Of Duty et WoW dans le Game Pass. CoD qui sort plus sur Playstation soit 50% de la playerbase.


Ben c'est le monde absurde dans lequel on vit. Et ce n'est pas parti pour changer  :tired:

----------


## Shapa

> Mais WTF. C'est absolument FOU. 69 *MILLIARDS* d'euros. *Mais à quel moment*. Call Of Duty et WoW dans le Game Pass. CoD qui sort plus sur Playstation soit 50% de la playerbase.


Aujourd'hui apparemment.

----------


## comodorecass

Si on m'avait dit un jour que WoW serait sous le giron Microsoft je n'y aurai pas cru. Y'a-t-il des rumeurs de l'arrivée du Game Pass sur Steam? Ce serait cool d'avoir les jeux Bli² sur la plateforme de Valve.

----------


## Erkin_

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars dans les mains de la même entreprise qui possède Id ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Robix66

> Mais WTF. C'est absolument FOU. 69 *MILLIARDS* d'euros. Mais à quel moment. Call Of Duty et WoW dans le Game Pass. CoD qui sort plus sur Playstation soit 50% de la playerbase.


Ca fait des abonnés GamePass, ça peut aussi forcer la main à Sony pour autoriser le GamePass Cloud sur sa console.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso, c'est pas le sort de kotick qui m'intéresse mais celui des licenses à l'abandon qui pourraient remises à jour.
> Kotick, quoiqu'il arrive, il partira pas avec une main devant une main derrière


Spyro 4 par Rare.  :Emo:

----------


## Feitann

69 milliards putain...

----------


## pesos

> Si on m'avait dit un jour que WoW serait sous le giron Microsoft je n'y aurai pas cru. Y'a-t-il des rumeurs de l'arrivée du Game Pass sur Steam? Ce serait cool d'avoir les jeux Bli² sur la plateforme de Valve.


Pas besoin de Gamepass pour ça. Les jeux MS sortent déjà sur Steam.




> Spyro 4 par Rare.


Genre ils savent encore faire des jeux ceux-là ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Shapa

Sony is the new Nintendo, ils vont devenir une entreprise a License et portages pourris  ::ninja::  

Uncharted World 3D Fury, The Legend of Sackboy  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

> Genre ils savent encore faire des jeux ceux-là ?


Sea of Thieves a trouvé son public.
Bon, Spyro c'est pas non plus une grande licence hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

Ah oui c'est vrai, c'est eux Sea of Thieves. Au temps pour moi !

J'étais resté sur le passage à vide 2010/2020.

----------


## Laya

Je viens de voir passer ça aussi, en faite microsoft veut récupérer tous les studio de jeux vidéo?
A quand ubisoft et cd project?   ::o:

----------


## comodorecass

> Pas besoin de Gamepass pour ça. Les jeux MS sortent déjà sur Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> Genre ils savent encore faire des jeux ceux-là ?


Non mais ce serait chouette d'avoir l'abonnement sur Steam comme le EA Play.

----------


## pesos

> Non mais ce serait chouette d'avoir l'abonnement sur Steam comme le EA Play.


Oui, après reste la question du store MS tout pourri. Tant qu'ils voudront pousser cette daube ils n'ont aucune raison d'apporter le Gamepass sur Steam.

----------


## Ruvon

> Aujourd'hui apparemment.


L'annonce, mais le rachat effectif ce sera l'an prochain apparemment.




> The transaction is subject to customary closing conditions and completion of regulatory review and Activision Blizzard’s shareholder approval. *The deal is expected to close in fiscal year 2023* and will be accretive to non-GAAP earnings per share upon close. The transaction has been approved by the boards of directors of both Microsoft and Activision Blizzard.


https://news.microsoft.com/features/...-every-device/

L'image des cauchemars de Sony.

----------


## Casimir

> Enemy Territory: Quake Wars dans les mains de la même entreprise qui possède Id ?


J'aimerai tellement une suite a ce jeu

----------


## Robix66

> L'annonce, mais le rachat effectif ce sera l'an prochain apparemment.
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.microsoft.com/features/...-every-device/


L'année fiscale 2023 de MS commence le 1 juillet 2022.

----------


## Ruvon

> L'année fiscale 2023 de MS commence le 1 juillet 2022.


C'est n'importe quoi, ils peuvent claquer 70 milliards sur Activision-Blizzard mais ils sont pas foutus de savoir lire un calendrier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

> C'est n'importe quoi, ils peuvent claquer 70 milliards sur Activision-Blizzard mais ils sont pas foutus de savoir lire un calendrier ?


Ils sont décalés de 6 mois, c'est courant, de mémoire nVidia est décalé de 12 ou 18 mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## mithrandir3

Cette acquisition ne vas pas créer un abus de position dominante ? Ils sont coutumiers du fait d'ailleurs (je ne parle pas des jeux).

----------


## Sharn

> Attendez quoi ? *Microsoft rachète Activision-Blizzard* ?
> 
> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/01/...rosoft-gaming/


Putain de bordel de merde de sa mère la pute vierge.  ::o:

----------


## CybPanpan

Vivement le costume Master Chief pour Soldat 76 dans _Overwatch_, youhou !

----------


## Robix66

> Cette acquisition ne vas pas créer un abus de position dominante ? Ils sont coutumiers du fait d'ailleurs (je ne parle pas des jeux).


Je pense que ça passe, mais après ça je doute qu'ils aient le droit d'acheter de gros studios.

----------


## pierrecastor

> C'est n'importe quoi, ils peuvent claquer 70 milliards sur Activision-Blizzard mais ils sont pas foutus de savoir lire un calendrier ?


Z'avez rien compris, ils ont attendu patiemment que KOUB prenne quelques jours off topic pour lancer l'annonce.

----------


## Ruvon

> Z'avez rien compris, ils ont attendu patiemment que KOUB prenne quelques jours off topic pour lancer l'annonce.


C'est l'inverse. Pourquoi tu crois qu'il devait prendre l'avion ? Pour aller signer le chèque. KOUB c'est Phil Spencer.

----------


## Vroum

> C'est l'inverse. Pourquoi tu crois qu'il devait prendre l'avion ? Pour aller signer le chèque. KOUB c'est Phil Spencer.


Ou Bobby K...  ::O:

----------


## mithrandir3

> C'est l'inverse. Pourquoi tu crois qu'il devait prendre l'avion ? Pour aller signer le chèque. KOUB c'est Phil Spencer.


 ::w00t::

----------


## comodorecass

> Je pense que ça passe, mais après ça je doute qu'ils aient le droit d'acheter de gros studios.


Genre EA? Imaginez Fifa 2023, Cod Warzone 2, Overwatch 2, Apex, BF2043, COD Vanguard 2 en exclu sur Xbox et indisponible sur PS5.

Grosse pensée à Koub qui poste minutieusement jour après jour des news sur l'ajout d'un costume de lapin dans Fortnite, des NFT de prout en tupperware, de l'ajout d'un mini jeu de séduction dans Genshin et loupe quand même la news de l'année.

----------


## Gero

> Vivement le costume Master Chief pour Soldat 76 dans _Overwatch_, youhou !


Hâte d'avoir le RXD de Black Ops dans Forza Horizon !!!!!!!!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

Over grillé !  Mais ça me fait un choc !   :Cafe1: 

*PUTAIN !* 

Microsoft rachète l’éditeur Activision Blizzard pour 70 milliards de dollars


Activision est notamment le propriétaire des licences Call of Duty, Crash Bandicoot et Warcraft.

Microsoft vient d’annoncer le rachat d’Activision Blizzard, l’un des plus gros éditeurs de jeux vidéo de la planète, auteur, notamment de la série des Call of Duty. Le montant de la transaction est évalué à 70 milliards de dollars, ce qui en fait l’une des plus grosses acquisitions réalisées par Microsoft.

https://geeko.lesoir.be/2022/01/18/m...285.1642516503

L’acquisition d’Activision-Blizzard pourrait potentiellement totalement inverser la balance des pouvoirs dans le secteur, en donnant un très net avantage à Microsoft face à son rival Sony et sa PlayStation 5, qui devance toujours sa rivale sur cette génération. Pour Microsoft, la priorité va toutefois à son offre Gamepass et pas à ses plates-formes. Le géant américain propose un accès illimité à un large catalogue de ses productions et des productions indépendantes moyennant un paiement mensuel.

Avant Activision-Blizzard, l’éditeur avait déjà annoncé le rachat d’un autre gros éditeur de jeux-vidéo, Bethesda Softworks, auteur des séries à succès Elder Scrolls, Fallout ou encore Doom.

----------


## pierrecastor

> C'est l'inverse. Pourquoi tu crois qu'il devait prendre l'avion ? Pour aller signer le chèque. KOUB c'est Phil Spencer.

----------


## Azerty

*Nobody Saves The World* vient de sortir :



(il est dans le gamepass pour info  ::trollface::  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Robix66

> Genre EA? Imaginez Fifa 2023, Cod Warzone 2, Overwatch 2, Apex, BF2043, COD Vanguard 2 en exclu sur Xbox et indisponible sur PS5.
> 
> Grosse pensée à Koub qui poste minutieusement jour après jour des news sur l'ajout d'un costume de lapin dans Fortnite, des NFT de prout en tupperware, de l'ajout d'un mini jeu de séduction dans Genshin et loupe quand même la news de l'année.


Il y avait pas mal de rumeurs de rachat de Sega il y a un an ou deux, ça serait compliqué maintenant je pense. (Enfin, Disney a pu racheter Fox (en se séparant de quelques filiales, certes), donc bon...)

----------


## Herman Speed

Que va-t-il rester à Sony ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Exureris

Pour Kotick pas étonnant en l'état. Ce genre de deals ils mettent des mois à être signés. A l'époque des négos probable que toute la shitstorm de blizzard en était pas à ce stade et que Kotick a négocié son siège. Après ça peut encore évoluer.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Que va-t-il rester à Sony ?


Spiderman.

----------


## Ruvon

> Over grillé !  Mais ça me fait un choc !


Ça va, t'arrives au milieu d'une discussion déjà en cours, avec les mêmes infos déjà postées, et deux pages de retard, c'est pas comme si c'était pas la norme sur ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

L'univers du JV me semble plus éclaté que les studios de cinéma ou les majors de la musique.

----------


## Shep1

> Hâte d'avoir le RXD de Black Ops dans Forza Horizon !!!!!!!!!!


Arrête donc ton char. On sait que tu voudras avoir un skin pour D.Va dans CoD Warzone. Celui avec les oreilles de chat. Weebo.

----------


## Silver

Microsoft parle de racheter les actions Acti à 95$ l'unité.
Bobby Kotick possède 4,8 millions d'actions Activision.

Total : 456 millions de dollars.

Source pour le nombre d'actions :
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisakim...ors-to-resign/





> @Silver il y a quelques pages, tu as parlé du dernier The Settlers avec une review allemande, qu'elle est le problème avec cette nouvelle édition ?


On en discute sur le sujet dédié :
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...fin-2019/page5

Pour résumer : le nouveau Settlers parait ultra-simplifié et met l'emphase sur une action rapide et le multijoueur. Tout l'opposé de ce que je recherche dans un Settlers.

Par comparaison : Settlers 4 avait 41 bâtiments et 30 ressources, le nouveau a 30 bâtiments et 20 ressources. Donc finit la complexité des chaînes de production.

----------


## Ruvon

Tain mon Feedly est complètement saturé, cette annonce en a foutu partout. Ça va être chiant de faire le ménage et trier les infos intéressantes des copiés-collés de communiqués de presse...

----------


## sissi

::mellow:: 

 :WTF: 

 :Pouah: 

La meilleure technique pour s'imposer: sortir le chéquier...

----------


## Herman Speed

La technique du MONOPOLY !  ::lol::

----------


## Robix66

On s'en fout, on joue tous sur PC ici, non ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Herman Speed

> On s'en fout, on joue tous sur PC ici, non ?


Oui, mais pour jouer il faut des cartes 3D abordables. Monde de merde.

Tout le biotope des stores en ligne pourra être modifié.



Qu'enfin vienne l'avènement du Store des enfers !

----------


## scriba

> Au moins on sait qu'il y aura des sous pour finir Diablo 4 !


Et pour Diablo immortal  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

> Et pour Diablo immortal


Sur Windows Phone  :Mellow2:

----------


## Sharn

Pour rigoler, si l'an prochain MS a fait les mêmes bénéfices qu'en 2021 et que les capitalisations boursières ne bougent pas trop, ils peuvent racheter EA ET Ubisoft.  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

> Sur Windows Phone


Meilleur OS evah.  :Emo:

----------


## Herman Speed

Espérons que Miscrosoft ne flingue pas toutes ces nouvelles acquisitions ! 

Une pensée émue pour RARE. 

Xbox Games studios 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Game_Studios

----------


## Sharn

Si MS économise ses bénéfices durant 5 ans ils peuvent se payer Sony.  ::lol::

----------


## Herman Speed

> Meilleur OS evah.


Abandonné le long d'une autoroute... J'ai dégusté. Merci Crosoft.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si MS économise ses bénéfices durant 5 ans ils peuvent se payer Sony.


J'ai des sueurs froides !  ::O:

----------


## Howii

> Oui, mais pour jouer il faut des cartes 3D abordables. Monde de merde.
> 
> Tout le biotope des stores en ligne pourra être modifié.
> 
> https://cdn1.affizon.com/wp-content/...soft-Store.jpg
> 
> Qu'enfin vienne l'avènement du Store des enfers !


C'est un artwork du boss final de Diablo 4 ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Espérons que Miscrosoft ne flingue pas toutes ces nouvelles acquisitions ! 
> 
> Une pensée émue pour RARE. 
> 
> Xbox Games studios 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Game_Studios


RARE, qui a fait l'énorme réussite Sea of Thieves donc ? Flingué ?

Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que la liste des studios que tu linkes se sont fait flinguer ?

----------


## nodulle

> Putain de bordel de merde de sa mère la pute vierge.


Je me suis dit la même chose (à quelques mots près  ::ninja::  )


Je ne sais pas si le rachat en tant que tel une bonne nouvelle mais en tout cas ce qui en est une c'est que Microsoft ne va surement pas garder ce bel étron fumant qui trône sur le siège du PDG.  ::):

----------


## Herman Speed

> RARE, qui a fait l'énorme réussite Sea of Thieves donc ? Flingué ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que la liste des studios que tu linkes se sont fait flinguer ?


C'est que disent des gars... Mais en vérité, je laisse les Experts CPC juger. Je n'ai pas la comptétence. 

https://gamergen.com/actualites/anci...tement-14377-1

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me suis dit la même chose (à quelques mots près  )
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si le rachat en tant que tel une bonne nouvelle mais en tout cas ce qui en est une c'est que Microsoft ne va surement pas garder ce bel étron fumant qui trône sur le siège du PDG.


Le mec va partir avec 1/2 MILLIARD de $. Je ne m'inquiète pas pour lui.

Voilà, justice de mes couilles est faite. La putain de plus value !  :Cigare:

----------


## Super_Newbie

Sony va devoir se bouger pour proposer leur projet Spartacus sur ses consoles parce que le Game Pass est bel et bien le Disney + du jeu vidéo (grosses acquisitions et exclusivités). Je vois mal Sony tenir tout seul sur toute une génération de console quand XBOX s'installera au fil du temps sur tous les supports. Va falloir s'allier avec un gros (Amazon, Nintendo ?) à mon avis.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est que disent des gars... Mais en vérité, je laisse les Experts CPC juger. Je n'ai pas la comptétence. 
> 
> https://gamergen.com/actualites/anci...tement-14377-1


Ah, un article de 2012... ok. On va dire que Microsoft a légèrement changé depuis 10 ans.

----------


## Robix66

> C'est que disent des gars... Mais en vérité, je laisse les Experts CPC juger. Je n'ai pas la comptétence. 
> 
> https://gamergen.com/actualites/anci...tement-14377-1


Il a 10 ans ton article, Microsoft a beaucoup changé depuis (et peux encore changer, en bien comme en mal).




https://twitter.com/klobrille/status...53730058125321

Je voudrais bien voir le catalogue de licences (celles inexploitées incluses).

----------


## Blackogg

> Je voudrais bien voir le catalogue de licences (celles inexploitées incluses).


- Arcanum.
- d'autres trucs

----------


## Ruvon

> - Arcanum.


Bonne réponse.

Si Microsoft la déterre pour en faire un vrai bon jeu, ça valait bien 70 milliards. Si c'est pour en faire un TPS multi pour console, j'irais entarter Phil Spencer tous les matins.

----------


## Herman Speed

Il reste quoi comme gros éditeurs ? On peut faire un inventaire sur la concentration des AAA ?

----------


## Silver

Entre l'annonce du rachat de Zynga par Take-Two et celle d'Activision par Microsoft, la bourse profite à... Ubisoft et Electronic Arts, qui n'ont pourtant rien à voir dans l'affaire :
https://www.google.com/finance/quote...%2CNASDAQ%3AEA

Si l'annonce des NFT, début décembre, avait plus ou moins ralenti la descente chez Ubisoft, l'annonce d'aujourd'hui leur a fait retrouver le niveau de début octobre :
https://www.google.com/finance/quote...1Y&comparison=

Comme quoi, pour réussir dans le business du jeu vidéo, il faut attendre que les autres studios se fassent racheter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

> Il reste quoi comme gros éditeurs ? On peut faire un inventaire sur la concentration des AAA ?


EA, Ubi, Take 2, Embracer (THQ/DeepSilver/...), Namco-Bandai, Sega, Square-Enix-Eidos, Tencent...

Edit : et euh... Sony.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

> Arrête donc ton char. On sait que tu voudras avoir un skin pour D.Va dans CoD Warzone. Celui avec les oreilles de chat. Weebo.


Need Sylvanas oui  :tired:

----------


## nemra

Purée, le glouton Microsoft qui bouffe acti-blibli. ::mellow::

----------


## Orhin

> Surtout quand on connais le passif de MS quand il a le monopole sur un truc.


Ben pour le coup MS est plutôt correct sur ce point depuis 10 ans.
On est clairement plus dans les années 2000 où c'était les grands méchants.




> C'est énorme comme annonce. Pour blizzard (parce que honnêtement, personnellement je m'en fout un peu des jeux activision :d) c'est un peu quitte ou double. Soit c'est la fin de blizzard, soit ça peut être un renouveau si microsoft décide de séparer blizzard et activision, et de leur redonner une certaine forme de liberté de création (que microsoft a l'habitude de donner à ses studios ).


Pareil, ça va être intéressant à suivre.




> CoD qui sort plus sur Playstation soit 50% de la playerbase.


Ça on attend de voir, ça leur ferait un sacré manque à gagner.

----------


## comodorecass

> Ça on attend de voir, ça leur ferait un sacré manque à gagner.


C'est la vraie question sous-jacente à ce rachat. Au long terme, une politique agressive en terme d'exclu pourrait démolir Sony, à court/moyen terme ça me semble casse-gueule. La solution pour tout le monde serait peut-être de sortir le Game Pass sur Playstation mais ce serait un putain d'aveu d'échec pour Sony, surtout qu'ils ne doivent pas marger sur le hardware.

----------


## Shapa

La vraie nouvelle c'est que CandyCrush sera une exclu Xbox  :Cigare:

----------


## Elma

J'y vois un possibilité de sortir Blizzard du naufrage dans lequel ils se sont engouffré depuis des années... 
Peut être pas mais au moins ça peut pas être pire.

----------


## Shep1

> Need Sylvanas oui


You pointy ears lover...  :tired:

----------


## pierrecastor

> Ben pour le coup MS est plutôt correct sur ce point depuis 10 ans.
> On est clairement plus dans les années 2000 où c'était les grands méchants.


Y'a des trucs que je ne leur pardonnerais jamais.  ::(:

----------


## Sharn

> Sony va devoir se bouger pour proposer leur projet Spartacus sur ses consoles parce que le Game Pass est bel et bien le Disney + du jeu vidéo (grosses acquisitions et exclusivités). Je vois mal Sony tenir tout seul sur toute une génération de console quand XBOX s'installera au fil du temps sur tous les supports. Va falloir s'allier avec un gros (Amazon, Nintendo ?) à mon avis.


Nintendo ? Je les vois plus avec Amazon il y a des synergies qui peuvent se faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il reste quoi comme gros éditeurs ? On peut faire un inventaire sur la concentration des AAA ?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_publisher
Tencent (bon courage !) et Nintendo (ahahahah ils voudront jamais).

----------


## Durack

> Microsoft parle de racheter les actions Acti à 95$ l'unité.
> Bobby Kotick possède 4,8 millions d'actions Activision.
> 
> Total : 456 millions de dollars.
> 
> Source pour le nombre d'actions :
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisakim...ors-to-resign/
> 
> 
> ...


Ok merci Silver  ::):

----------


## Eloso

> Meilleur OS evah.


I feel you  :Emo:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Mais sinon... Y'a pas des lois antitrust en amérique ?

----------


## jilbi

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_publisher
> Tencent (bon courage !) et Nintendo (ahahahah ils voudront jamais).


Je vois bien Tencent bouffer Ubi à un moment par contre :d ( EA/MS impossible, le gov americain mettra son veto.)

----------


## Super_Newbie

J'y pense mais il va falloir voir si cela impacte le nombre de vente de PS5 à partir de maintenant. Si je voulais une console là tout de suite, j'hésiterai quand même à me prendre une machine sur laquelle un (trop) grand nombre de jeu risquent de disparaître.

----------


## Sharn

> Mais sinon... Y'a pas des lois antitrust en amérique ?


Ils seraient les plus gros des USA mais certainement derrière Sony voire derrière Tencent.

Sinon un achat de Steam ou d'Epic.

----------


## Robix66

> Mais sinon... Y'a pas des lois antitrust en amérique ?


Tout le monde doit valider, US ou pas.
Mais Disney + Fox c'est passé, donc bon...

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais sinon... Y'a pas des lois antitrust en amérique ?


Si pourquoi ?

----------


## Robix66

> Ils seraient les plus gros des USA mais certainement derrière Sony voire derrière Tencent.
> 
> Sinon un achat de Steam ou d'Epic.


D'après le lien posté un peu plus tôt, ils seraient second derrière Sony, au coude à coude avec Tencent.

----------


## Blackogg

> Tout le monde doit valider, US ou pas.
> Mais Disney + Fox c'est passé, donc bon...


D'un côté le montant est plus élevé que pour le rachat de la Fox. 
De l'autre, même après rachat, la division jeux de Microsoft resterait derrière Sony et Tencent, donc ça n'en ferait un titan sans équivalent sur son secteur (contrairement à Disney).
Donc je mise sur "ça va passer"  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

Les prochains seront CDProject.  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

A ce rythme là, dans 5 ans la PS6 elle sera vendue dans des paquets de céréales  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

> D'un côté le montant est plus élevé que pour le rachat de la Fox.


Ouais mais à eux deux c'était genre 80% du box office.

----------


## Gero

> Ça on attend de voir, ça leur ferait un sacré manque à gagner.


Et oui à voir, parce qu'entre MW2 et Infinite Warfare (je crois), les DLC de CoD sortaient en exclue temporaire sur Xbox, puis apres c'est Sony qui a récupéré le contrat. Beaucoup de joueurs ont migrés de la Xbox à la Playstation à ce moment. Donc à voir leur strat.

En vrai il y a moyen que pour Warzone par exemple ça reste sur Playstation, comme pour Minecraft qui est dispo partout. Ca va surement dépendre des jeux. 
De plus je me posais la question pour Battle.net. Y vraiment moyen qu'il soit tué pour l'app Xbox principalement et même que les jeux Actiblizz viennent sur Steam et rien que ça serait pas mal.




> You pointy ears lover...


Chacun son kink bro

----------


## Sharn

Le rachat de Minecraft à 2,5 milliards ça fait tellement pitié maintenant. :Indeed:

----------


## Zerger

Surtout quand on se rappelle que Blibli avait racheté Candy Crush pour 6-7 milliards  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

> Les prochains seront CDProject.


Honnêtement ? Pas impossible.  ::ninja:: 
Mais ils négocieront l'absence d'exclu.




> A ce rythme là, dans 5 ans la PS6 elle sera vendue dans des paquets de céréales


Ca a bien réussi à Activision.
/Me avait eu THPS2 dans un paquet de Frosties.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> /Me avait eu THPS2 dans un paquet de Frosties.


Excellent, c'est probable donc  ::XD::

----------


## eeepc35

C'est marrant les questions sur les exclus, on avait les même avec Bethesda.

Ecrivez "MS va payer 70milliards de $ pour laisser la ps5 continuer à avoir COD" et riez de bon coeur.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ben pour le coup MS est plutôt correct sur ce point depuis 10 ans.
> On est clairement plus dans les années 2000 où c'était les grands méchants.


Ce qu’ils font sur Windows ou certains projets open-source c’est pas toujours ouf quand même. Un futur où, pour jouer, je dois passer par Windows, avec un compte Microsoft lié à mon identité et payer un abonnement pour accéder temporairement à des jeux verrouillés (plus de mods/bidouille) ça me fait pas rêver. Ça peut arriver très vite ce genre de trucs.

----------


## Baalim

> La meilleure technique pour s'imposer: sortir le chéquier...


Et c'est là que Timmy se rend compte que Epic avait tout bon mais qu'il s'était juste planté d'unité de mesure  ::ninja::

----------


## Kody

> Schreier a supprimé son tweet ?
> 
> Mais c'est bien confirmé, pour 70 milliards de pâtés en croûte, donc.


Vite la loi antitrust on a besoin de toi !

----------


## runner

> Vite la loi antitrust on a besoin de toi !


Vu le nombre d'acteurs sur le marché, il n'y a aucun risque d'antitrust

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est une mauvaise nouvelle pour tout le monde. Mais les gens comprendront dans 20 ans ...


Vu ce qu'a fait Activision depuis 20 ans, impossible que MS fasse pire. Même le pire de MS dans la gestion des studios fermés et des licences n'est pas pire que ce que fait acti.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Wow dans le Gamepass 
> 
> Je suis vraiment curieux, par contre garder Bobby, c'est free image de le lourder la.


Le rachat n'aura vraiment lieu que mi 2023 donc c'est normal que pour le moment MS ne peut rien dire et faire. C'est dans un an et demie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est maboule cette histoire de rachat.
> 
> La seule bonne nouvelle est que ça règle le soucis de licence Hexen et Heretic


Et toutes les licences Sierra. Ce serait bien de relancer les innombrables licences abandonnées.
Peut être un nouveau king quest, SWAT, Zork. etc 
Il y a du lourd à exploiter.
Vu qu'acti avait tout jeter pour faire que du COD et du blizzard qui avait perdu une partie de son âme, cela ne peut être qu'une bonne nouvelle. mS ne pourra pas faire pire qu'acti.

Cela pourrait aussi permettre la disparition de certaines saletés comme le blizzard launcher et trouver des jeux sur Steam sans autre launcher.

Je trouve que c'est une grosse annonce surprise, payée très chère mais MS a de quoi faire. Un bon Mouv pour eux et pour les joueurs qui au pire auront la même merde de gestion et ne pourront qu'espérer mieux.

Plus qu'à espérer un rachat d'EA et on aura purifier un peu l'industrie du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Dieu-Sama

Si seulement ce rachat pourrait obliger Blizzard à abandonner son launcher de daube pour Gamepass et soyons fou le St Steam  ::wub::

----------


## eeepc35

> Vite la loi antitrust on a besoin de toi !


Fondamentalement, Activision vend 1 à 2 jeux par an, c'est rien.

----------


## Zodex

N'empêche hein, le rachat pile au moment ou KOUB est dans son """""avion""""", faut pas me la faire à moi. D'ailleurs, vous avez déjà vu KOUB et Bill Gates dans la même pièce ? CQFD
NOUS SACHONS §§§

----------


## eeepc35

> Si seulement ce rachat pourrait obliger Blizzard à abandonner son launcher de daube pour Gamepass et soyons fou le St Steam


Ils vont surement revenir sur Steam au moins.

----------


## Higgins

id et Raven enfin réunis.
Papa ours va retrouver bébé ours.  :Emo:

----------


## Dieu-Sama

Warcraft 3 TFT sur Steam, j'en rève depuis 2008  ::wub::

----------


## Kalh

> Warcraft 3 *NFT*


tu en rêves ?  ::):

----------


## eeepc35

> id et Raven enfin réunis.
> Papa ours va retrouver bébé ours.


Toys for Bob enfin libre, Star control IV  ::):

----------


## Stelteck

Je ne comprends vraiment pas la logique, les gars ont 70 milliards à cramer, et ils se disent, tiens, si on rachetait une boite qui marche bien (donc chère).

Avec ça ils auraient pu investir et démarrer n'importe quoi. Mais bon visiblement ils ont du pognon à ne pas savoir quoi faire et aucune idée originale. 

Ça n'apporte vraiment rien. Cela ne va rien créer de plus pour le consommateur. Pire Blizzard va se retrouver avec 70 milliards de dettes au passif à rembourser  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Ouais voilà, Microsoft ce sont les rois des cons, ils ont plein de conseillers et d'experts qui ont eu leur diplôme dans une pochette surprise.
Alors que nous, on sait...

----------


## Kriegor

Je me demande à quel point c'est dur de racheter une entreprise japonaise. Pour à peine plus de la moitié de la capitalisation d'Activision, ils pouvaient théoriquement se payer Capcom + Namco + Konami + Sega + Tecmo. A mon avis, tu tues plus le marché avec Resident Evil, Monster Hunter, Street Fighter, Tekken, Dragon Ball, Dark Souls, Castlevania, Metal Gear, PES, Yakuza, Persona, Dead or Alive et Dynasty Warriors, sans vouloir être exhaustif, qu'avec COD, Warcraft et Candy Crush.

----------


## eeepc35

> Tout le monde doit valider, US ou pas.
> Mais Disney + Fox c'est passé, donc bon...


Dans l'annonce, MS dit "ca va nous placer en 3eme position derrière Sony et Tencent", ce qui est un message aux régulateurs, on est pas les bad guys. Et ils parlent même pas de Apple.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me demande à quel point c'est dur de racheter une entreprise japonaise. .


Le problème est de pas acheter une coquille vide avec tout le monde allant travailler ailleurs. En occident, il n'y a pas un stigmate anti-gaigin, anti-MS (MS est une des boites les plus cools pour ces employés).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> qu'avec COD, Warcraft et Candy Crush.


Activision, c'est 400Millions de joueurs online cette année, ca ecrase tout, c'est pas pour rien que ca vallait 51 milliards ce matin.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Ouais voilà, Microsoft ce sont les rois des cons, ils ont plein de conseillers et d'experts qui ont eu leur diplôme dans une pochette surprise.
> Alors que nous, on sait...


On a les experts CPC !

----------


## Orhin

> Ce qu’ils font sur Windows ou certains projets open-source c’est pas toujours ouf quand même.


Ils ont encore des défaut, mais comparé à y'a 10 ans (et encore pire avant) c'est le jour et la nuit.




> Un futur où, pour jouer, je dois passer par Windows, avec un compte Microsoft lié à mon identité et payer un abonnement pour accéder temporairement à des jeux verrouillés (plus de mods/bidouille) ça me fait pas rêver. Ça peut arriver très vite ce genre de trucs.


Alors pour ce point clairement on peut s'inquiéter.
M'enfin tant que y'aura une bonne concurrence des autres gros, je vois mal arriver un modèle trop fermé.




> Ecrivez "MS va payer 70milliards de $ pour laisser la ps5 continuer à avoir COD" et riez de bon coeur.


Ben ça sera un simple calcul financier court terme vs moyen terme.
Est-ce qu'ils pensent en tirer plus (via l'augmentation des ventes de Xbox/Gamepass/jeux) en le retirant ou en le laissant.

----------


## eeepc35

Le futur, c'est le Gamepass (et le cloud après), rien d'autre ne compte pour Nadella.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Heureusement qu'il y a eu les "affaires", Activision valait presque le double il y a 6 mois.

----------


## Higgins

Faudrait pouvoir installer les jeux Game Pass sur le Steam Deck maintenant. J'attends pas grand chose de la vie mais ça c'est important merde!

----------


## runner

> Je ne comprends vraiment pas la logique, les gars ont 70 milliards à cramer, et ils se disent, tiens, si on rachetait une boite qui marche bien (donc chère).
> 
> Avec ça ils auraient pu investir et démarrer n'importe quoi. Mais bon visiblement ils ont du pognon à ne pas savoir quoi faire et aucune idée originale. 
> 
> Ça n'apporte vraiment rien. Cela ne va rien créer de plus pour le consommateur. Pire Blizzard va se retrouver avec 70 milliards de dettes au passif à rembourser


La logique, c'est de capitaliser sur des licences connues pour attirer des joueurs dans son écosystème plutôt que de démarrer de zéro ce qui est beaucoup plus risqué et aléatoire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me demande à quel point c'est dur de racheter une entreprise japonaise. Pour à peine plus de la moitié de la capitalisation d'Activision, ils pouvaient théoriquement se payer Capcom + Namco + Konami + Sega + Tecmo. A mon avis, tu tues plus le marché avec Resident Evil, Monster Hunter, Street Fighter, Tekken, Dragon Ball, Dark Souls, Castlevania, Metal Gear, PES, Yakuza, Persona, Dead or Alive et Dynasty Warriors, sans vouloir être exhaustif, qu'avec COD, Warcraft et Candy Crush.


Si tu rachètes Konami, c'est pas pour faire du jeu vidéo. Lol

----------


## Ruvon

Une petite bafouille de Kotick en réaction au rachat :

https://activisionblizzard.com/newsr...ing-the-future




> Team,
> 
> Today is an incredibly exciting day. As we continue our journey to connect and engage the world through epic entertainment, we will eventually do so as part of Microsoft. I am certain that our incredible talent and extraordinary games combined with our shared commitment to the very best workplace will enable us to grow in an increasingly more competitive race for leadership as gaming through the metaverse evolves.
> 
> How we got here and where we’re going
> 
> When you reflect on what we’ve built together, we have so much to be proud of. For the last 31 years, we’ve continuously shaped gaming through our commitment to deliver joy, fun, and the thrill of accomplishment.
> 
> We’ve transformed games into social experiences and enabled players to find purpose and meaning through the most engaging form of entertainment – our games. By doing so, we’ve created and entertained communities of hundreds of millions of players.
> ...



Traduction à l'arrache :




> Aujourd'hui est un jour incroyablement excitant. Alors que nous poursuivons notre voyage pour connecter et engager le monde à travers un divertissement épique, nous le ferons finalement dans le cadre de Microsoft. Je suis certain que nos incroyables talents et nos jeux extraordinaires, combinés à notre engagement commun en faveur du meilleur lieu de travail, nous permettront de nous développer dans une course au leadership de plus en plus compétitive, à mesure que le jeu à travers le métavers évolue.
> 
> Comment nous sommes arrivés ici et où nous allons
> 
> Lorsque l'on réfléchit à ce que nous avons construit ensemble, nous avons de quoi être fiers. Au cours des 31 dernières années, nous n'avons cessé de façonner le jeu en nous engageant à offrir de la joie, du plaisir et le frisson de l'accomplissement.
> 
> Nous avons transformé les jeux en expériences sociales et permis aux joueurs de trouver un but et un sens à travers la forme de divertissement la plus attrayante : nos jeux. Ce faisant, nous avons créé et diverti des communautés de centaines de millions de joueurs.
> 
> L'étape suivante consiste à connecter ces communautés entre elles. Facebook, Google, Tencent, NetEase, Amazon, Apple, Sony, Disney - et bien d'autres encore - ont des ambitions pour leurs propres initiatives de jeux et de métavers. Les concurrents établis et émergents voient l'opportunité de mondes virtuels remplis de contenu produit par des professionnels, de contenu généré par les utilisateurs et de connexions sociales riches.
> ...

----------


## Shapa

TL;DR: Still the boss don’t fuck with me bitches.

----------


## eeepc35

MS avait tenté de racheter Nintendo en 2000, les mecs avaient rigolé.

Le problème dans un rachat c'est de faire penser aux employés qu'ils vont y gagner à rester. MS rachete que des boites qui ont des problèmes et qui voient l'arrivée de MS en papa comme positif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Kotic va virer après le rachat, qui n'arrivera que dans 18 mois.

----------


## Ruvon

D'après le WSJ, le deal, c'est que dès que la procédure de rachat est terminée, Kotick s'en va.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/microso...d=hp_lead_pos1




> Bobby Kotick, Activision’s longtime CEO, is expected to leave after the deal closes, according to people familiar with those plans. Microsoft had said in its announcement Tuesday that Mr. Kotick “will continue to serve as CEO of Activision Blizzard,” and that after the deal closes “the Activision Blizzard business will report to Microsoft gaming chief Phil Spencer. ” *But the companies have agreed that he will depart once the deal closes, the people said.*

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Mais WTF. C'est absolument FOU. 69 *MILLIARDS* d'euros. Mais à quel moment. Call Of Duty et WoW dans le Game Pass. CoD qui sort plus sur Playstation soit 50% de la playerbase.


Une autre tactique vicieuse pourrait être de sortir les COD sur PS5, mais à 15-20$ de plus que sur Xbox Series...






> Espérons que Miscrosoft ne flingue pas toutes ces nouvelles acquisitions ! 
> 
> Une pensée émue pour RARE. 
> 
> Xbox Games studios 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Game_Studios



Oui dans les années 2000-2010 ils ont achevé d'une balle dans la tête Lionhead, Ensemble Studios et FASA, mais c'est un tableau de chasse bien moins impressionnant que celui d'EA à la même époque.
Ils ont relâché 2 de leurs proie (Bungie et Twisted Pixel), bien plus qu'EA.
Ils ont revendu quelques studios.

Les autres studios sous domination MS ont plutôt l'air de trouver ça pas trop mal (inXile et Obsidian n'ont pas fait fuir DoubleFine alors qu'ils avaient été rachetés un an avant).

----------


## Robix66

> Faudrait pouvoir installer les jeux Game Pass sur le Steam Deck maintenant. J'attends pas grand chose de la vie mais ça c'est important merde!


Tu peux mettre Windows sur le Steam Deck, et donc utiliser le GamePass PC.
P't'être même que pour le GamePass Cloud tu n'as (n'auras ?) pas besoin de Windows.




> Une petite bafouille de Kotick en réaction au rachat :
> 
> https://activisionblizzard.com/newsr...ing-the-future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traduction à l'arrache :


BUZZWORDS BINGO ! TOUT LE MONDE BOIT !

----------


## eeepc35

> Oui dans les années 2000-2010 ils ont achevé d'une balle dans la tête Lionhead, Ensemble Studios et FASA, mais c'est un tableau de chasse bien moins impressionnant que celui d'EA à la même époque.
> Ils ont relâché 2 de leurs proie (Bungie et Twisted Pixel), bien plus qu'EA.
> Ils ont revendu quelques studios.


Sony a fermé un paquet de studios too.

----------


## toninus

Nouveau RTS à la C&C par une petite équipe de BlackBird Interactive (Hardspace Shibreaker, Homeworld) :


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ssfire_Legion/

Gameplay :


Ça m'a l'air bien générique que ce soit dans la DA ou le gameplay, bref ça ne me fait pas rêver.
Mais qui sait ce sera peut-être une bonne surprise ?

----------


## Maalak

Je viens de voir la news sur MS et Activision. J'avoue que je suis un peu sur le cul.
Encore plus en voyant le montant, tant il aurait été possible d'acheter d'autres studios pour une telle somme, ça ne doit pas être loin de la valeur de Nintendo, comme évoqué plus haut.

----------


## Shapa

> Nouveau RTS à la C&C par une petite équipe de BlackBird Interactive (Hardspace Shibreaker, Homeworld) :
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ssfire_Legion/
> 
> Gameplay :
> 
> 
> Ça m'a l'air bien générique que ce soit dans la DA ou le gameplay, bref ça ne me fait pas rêver.
> Mais qui sait ce sera peut-être une bonne surprise ?


Faut voir. Mais ça m’en rendu curieux. Merci pour l’info.

----------


## runner

> MS avait tenté de racheter Nintendo en 2000, les mecs avaient rigolé.
> 
> Le problème dans un rachat c'est de faire penser aux employés qu'ils vont y gagner à rester. MS rachete que des boites qui ont des problèmes et qui voient l'arrivée de MS en papa comme positif.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Kotic va virer après le rachat, qui n'arrivera que dans 18 mois.


Les mecs avaient rigolé parce qu'à l'époque, MS était inconnu dans le monde de la console et c'était une entreprise américaine donc pas du tout la même culture.
Là ce sont 2 entreprises américaines, 2 qui font des jeux vidéos depuis les années 80, qui se connaissent très bien et vu la politique des dirigeants d'acti, MS ne peut faire que mieux

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'après le WSJ, le deal, c'est que dès que la procédure de rachat est terminée, Kotick s'en va.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/microso...d=hp_lead_pos1


Rien d'étonnant tout comme rien d'étonnant à ce que ça n'a pas été annoncé, le rachat n'étant pas fini avant oongtemps

----------


## Ruvon

> Faut voir. Mais ça m’en rendu curieux. Merci pour l’info.


Je l'avais posté ce matin, mais c'était il y a 8 pages  ::ninja:: 

Mais ouais, ça a l'air à la fois plutôt propre, et trop lisse. Neutre. Je préfèrerais qu'ils focus sur Homeworld que de se disperser, mais pourquoi pas...

----------


## runner

> Espérons que Miscrosoft ne flingue pas toutes ces nouvelles acquisitions ! 
> 
> Une pensée émue pour RARE. 
> 
> Xbox Games studios 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Game_Studios


Quand on voit que Sierra a été tué, que les studios ont été reconverties à faire que du COD, il y a plus grand chose à flinguer. Il reste Blizzard mais vu le tollé sur les derniers jeux blizzard et leur comm, qui peut faire pire.
Tout a été déjà plus ou moins flingué par acti, MS ne peut que faire mieux surtout après avoir payé autant.

----------


## eeepc35

MS ne peut que sauver Activision et Blizzard, vu l'état actuel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MS a fermé Lionhead, mais c'était devenu n'importe quoi, c'est bien documenté sur le web. Twisted Pixel c'était de la merde (rappelez vous le jeu de lancement de la X1) et le reste, c'était du reste de Kinect ou pas grand chose. Spencer a fait le ménage et est reparti sainement.

Ensemble et FASA, c'est autre chose, une autre époque, une autre équipe.

Rare marche très bien, après des années difficiles (Kinect !).

----------


## runner

> Les autres studios sous domination MS ont plutôt l'air de trouver ça pas trop mal (inXile et Obsidian n'ont pas fait fuir DoubleFine alors qu'ils avaient été rachetés un an avant).


C'est que le début. Doublefine n'a pas pu se rendre compte de quelque chose.
Pour le moment quand tu vois les prochains projets d'obsidian et le projet rumeur d'inxile qui semble être un arpg aaa c'est plus trop dans le jeu de niche comme les précédents inxile ou les poe d'obsidian.
Faudra voir si ça vite pas au final que dans le AAA grand public.
On peut espérer qu'ils gardent leur créativité mais c'est que le début. L'avenir dira même si le dernier aoe 4 et FS2020 ont montré un avenir plus radieux que ce qui s'est passé dans les années 2000 pour ensemble et Access et 2006- 2016 environ  pour lionhead

----------


## Dieu-Sama

*RUMEUR :* A priori, c'est pas fini https://twitter.com/garywhitta/statu...93313952972805

_If you thought Xbox/Activision was the biggest gaming news story of the day/week just you wait._

EA ? 2K ? Les deux ? Fusion Tencent Sony ? RACHAT DE VALVE ????!!!! (noooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!) wait and see :nsex:

----------


## eeepc35

Ces studios ont arreté de passer leur temps à trouver des financements. C'est deja enorme pour eux.

----------


## runner

> MS ne peut que sauver Activision et Blizzard, vu l'état actuel.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> MS a fermé Lionhead, mais c'était devenu n'importe quoi, c'est bien documenté sur le web. Twisted Pixel c'était de la merde (rappelez vous le jeu de lancement de la X1) et le reste, c'était du reste de Kinect ou pas grand chose. Spencer a fait le ménage et est reparti sainement.
> 
> Ensemble et FASA, c'est autre chose, une autre époque, une autre équipe.
> 
> Rare marche très bien, après des années difficiles (Kinect !).


C'est MS qui a fait faire de la merde avec lionhead en les enfermant à faire que du Fable

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Saleté de décalage horaire  :tired: ,

*Tumbledown Drive*, c'est Getting Over It en voitureet c'est gratuit sur itch.io :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tum...ch-youre-a-car

https://managore.itch.io/tumbledown-drive

*Ubisoft* va développer un escape-game en VR pendant l'incendie de Notre-Dame pour compléter le docudrama de Jean-Jacques Annaud, qui doit prochainement sortir :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ubi...ing-notre-dame

La sortie du jeu de siège *Diplomacy Is Not An Option* est décalée au 9 Février 2022 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dip...til-next-month

Les joueurs "logistique" de *Foxhole* sont en grève. En cause, les récents changements apportés au jeu qui accroissent leur stress et leurs responsabilités :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fox...g-improvements

*File Under Kingdom* est un jeu de gestion / City building, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fil...ositionnements




Le roguelike *Blade Assault* a terminé son accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bla...-daction-rogue




8 millions de copies vendues pour *Monster Hunter Rise* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/monst...ies-worldwide/

20 minutes de gameplay pour *Elden Ring*, qui sort toujours le 25 Février :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...om-elden-ring/

----------


## runner

> Ces studios ont arreté de passer leur temps à trouver des financements. C'est deja enorme pour eux.


Comme les centaines de studios rachetés qui ont fermé ensuite parce que l'acheteur a voulu en faire n'importe quoi en vidant la substance pour en ressortir qu'une vache à lait.
C'est énorme mais ça a souvent été se tirer un chargeur entier dans sa propre jambe et parfois même pas 2-3 ans après.

----------


## Shapa

> Je l'avais posté ce matin, mais c'était il y a 8 pages 
> 
> Mais ouais, ça a l'air à la fois plutôt propre, et trop lisse. Neutre. Je préfèrerais qu'ils focus sur Homeworld que de se disperser, mais pourquoi pas...


Ah je t’avoue je suis pas trop remonté. Du coup team doublons ici  ::ninja::

----------


## eeepc35

> C'est MS qui a fait faire de la merde avec lionhead en les enfermant à faire que du Fable


Ils les ont acheté parce que Fable. Après, Molyneux est devenu fou, il s'est fait virer et l'équipe est parti en tangente entre Spencer qui voulait du AAA single player et Harisson qui voulait faire du F2P avec du MTX. et Don Mattrick avec Kinect. L'équipe a fini par exploser, les 2 crétins sont partis et Spencer est encore la.

----------


## runner

> *RUMEUR :* A priori, c'est pas fini https://twitter.com/garywhitta/statu...93313952972805
> 
> _If you thought Xbox/Activision was the biggest gaming news story of the day/week just you wait._
> 
> EA ? 2K ? Les deux ? Fusion Tencent Sony ? RACHAT DE VALVE ????!!!! (noooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!) wait and see :nsex:


EA decide d'arrêter de faire de la merde. ?

----------


## eeepc35

> Comme les centaines de studios rachetés qui ont fermé ensuite parce que l'acheteur a voulu en faire n'importe quoi en vidant la substance pour en ressortir qu'une vache à lait.
> C'est énorme mais ça a souvent été se tirer un chargeur entier dans sa propre jambe et parfois même pas 2-3 ans après.


Tu sais, qui vivra verra, mais pour l'instant, c'est un sans faute, y compris dans la gestion des retards de Halo Infinite.

Si on parlait de la mort de la Team Ico et de Studio Japan, de la fermeture de Evolution Studios, de la crucifixion de Psygnosis, etc par Sony.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> EA decide d'arrêter de faire de la merde. ?


Une date de sortie pour Star Citizen.

----------


## runner

> Ils les ont acheté parce que Fable. Après, Molyneux est devenu fou, il s'est fait virer et l'équipe est parti en tangente entre Spencer qui voulait du AAA single player et Harisson qui voulait faire du F2P avec du MTX. et Don Mattrick avec Kinect. L'équipe a fini par exploser, les 2 crétins sont partis et Spencer est encore la.


Avant MS le rachat, il y avait black and white, thé movies et fable.
Après le rachat, fable.
Molyneux n'a assuré que le marketing avec la folie des grandeurs et avait un poste haut placé chez MS mais c'est pas lui qui a obligé lionhead à faire que du Fable.
C'est MS qui a fait de la merde tout comme avec ensemble, Access et les studios que MS possedait

----------


## eeepc35

Sauf que B&W (le 2 ?), movies ont floppé. et project milo était completement pipeau.

----------


## runner

> Tu sais, qui vivra verra, mais pour l'instant, c'est un sans faute, y compris dans la gestion des retards de Halo Infinite.
> 
> Si on parlait de la mort de la Team Ico et de Studio Japan, de la fermeture de Evolution Studios, de la crucifixion de Psygnosis, etc par Sony.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> .


Pour l'instant oui mais la rédemption est récente. Faudra voir sur la durée et croiser les doigts.
J'attends de voir les futurs projets d'inxile, de doublefine pour voir si ça va virer qu'au AAA mainstream ou si ils vont vraiment garder leur liberté de création comme avant le rachat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Une date de sortie pour Star Citizen.


Il a dit news, pas bullshit marketing.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sauf que B&W (le 2 ?), movies ont floppé. et project milo était completement pipeau.


Project Milo n'était pas un jeu à ma connaissance et ne l'a jamais été.
Certes B&W 2 et movies ont moins bien marché mais les avoir mis à faire que du Fable montre qu'ils.ont perdu toute liberté créative.
Faudra voir si au flop, ce soit pas la même chose pour les nouveaux studios rachetés. Seul l'avenir le dira et là on pourra dire que MS a vraiment changé ou si son discours actuel est mensongé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une liste incomplète de licences d'activision



> Blur
>     Caesar
>     Call of Duty
>     Candy Crush
>     Crash Bandicoot
>     Diablo
>     DJ Hero
>     Empire Earth
>     Gabriel Knight
> ...


https://www.jeuxvideo-live.com/news/...-en-jeu-106013
Il y a beaucoup de licences mythiques endormies.

----------


## eeepc35

Le gros poisson, c'est Blizzard, c'est 5000 employés, et c'est juste un studio Xbox parmi d'autres, c'est fou.

----------


## pipoop

Tenchu c'est activision?

----------


## eeepc35

oui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et Sekiro  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG avec des méchas *Kriegsfront Tactics* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/mech...nounced-for-pc




La dernière mise à jour de *Ys IX: Monstrum Nox* rajoute un mode coop au jeu, compatible avec le remote-play de Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/ys-i...-now-available




Square-Enix fêtera les 20 ans de l'histoire sans queue ni tête et rallongée tant qu'ils peuvent complexe de *Kingdom Hearts* avec un event en ligne le 10 Avril :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/king...t-for-april-10

Le roguelike *Have a Nice Death* commencera son accès anticipé le 8 Mars sur Steam. Et les 15 premières minutes de gameplay pour aller avec :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/have...ess-on-march-8




Voici la configuration minimale pour *Windjammers 2*, qui sort le 20 Janvier :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15170...-de-dotemu.htm




> Configuration minimale pour Windjammers 2 sur PC
> 
>     OS : Windows 7+ (64-bit）
>     Processeur : Intel i5+
>     RAM : 4 Go
>     Carte graphique : NVIDIA GTX 960 / Radeon HD 5750 ou mieux
>     Disque dur : 500 Mo d'espace disponible environ


*Starfield* est en développement depuis 2016 :

https://www.thegamer.com/starfield-h...ast-six-years/

*Dying Light 2: Stay Human* prendra 32.5Go sur PS5, 60Go sur PC et 72Go sur XBox, probablement grâce à l'outil "Invisible Compression" développé par Sony :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...-size-on-xbox/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il est fort probable que la sortie d'*Hogwarts Legacy* n'ait pas lieu avant 2023 en fait. La possibilité de créer des personnages transgenre devrait aussi être ajoutée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...3-its-claimed/

*Les Sims 4* recherche un "storyboard artist", ce qui veut dire quelque chose apparemment :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-sims-...in-the-future/

Où on parle de la non-annulation du jeu *Dune* de Cryo :

https://www.gamesradar.com/how-an-ac...mes-in-1-year/

Sony a renouvelé la marque *Psygnosis* :

https://wccftech.com/playstation-ren...sis-trademark/

Le préquel *Undertale Yellow*, fait par des fans, est prévu pour sortir à l'hiver 2022 :

https://kotaku.com/undertale-fan-pre...-do-1848375747

----------


## Ruvon

> Du coup team doublons ici


Pareil  ::ninja::  Du coup sans vergogne aucune :

----------


## runner

> Tenchu c'est activision?


D'après wikipedia, la licence a été racheté en 2004 à activision
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenchu

VGC se serait peut être trompé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sony a renouvelé la marque Psygnosis :
> 
> https://wccftech.com/playstation-ren...sis-trademark/


On veut un *Lemmings en VR*, un *Drakan 3*, un *Destruction derby 3*, un nouveau *Wipeout*, et un *Ecstatica III* . ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Au milieu de tout ça, XBox a annoncé les jeux du Game Pass en janvier :

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/01/...-january-2022/



Et ABK, qui lutte toujours pour les conditions de travail au sein d'Actibli, a réagi au rachat :

----------


## Kriegor

> On veut un *Lemmings en VR*, un *Drakan 3*, un *Destruction derby 3*, un nouveau *Wipeout*, et un *Ecstatica III* .


On s'en fout. Je veux un nouveau *Colony Wars* et un nouveau *G-Police*.

----------


## Catel

Terrorpods HD  :Vibre:

----------


## 564.3

> Le gros poisson, c'est Blizzard, c'est 5000 employés, et c'est juste un studio Xbox parmi d'autres, c'est fou.


Ça va peut-être évoluer lors d'une digestion lente, je ne sais pas si garder la culture d'entreprise et l'unité de Blizzard a du sens, vu ce que c'est devenu.

----------


## eeepc35

Ca porte a 63 (et peut etre plus) studios/teams pour Microsoft !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça va peut-être évoluer lors d'une digestion lente, je ne sais pas si garder la culture d'entreprise et l'unité de Blizzard a du sens, vu ce que c'est devenu.


Microsoft ne va pas avaler Activision, ca serait la meilleure facon de les traiter, ca pourrait même etre toxic pour MS. Non; ils vont nettoyer la bête en la laissant partiellement autonome comme pour Zenimax.

----------


## runner

> On s'en fout. Je veux un nouveau *Colony Wars* et un nouveau *G-Police*.


Connait pas colony wars mais un nouveau Gpolice  ::wub:: . 
Je n'ai plus de cartes AGP par contre. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Microsoft ne va pas avaler Activision, ca serait la meilleure facon de les traiter, ca pourrait même etre toxic pour MS. Non; ils vont nettoyer la bête en la laissant partiellement autonome comme pour Zenimax.


Pour le moment, c'est ce qui va se faire. C'est la politique actuelle de MS jusqu'au prochain changement.

----------


## Kriegor

> Connait pas colony wars


C'est stricto sensus un Ace Combat spatial. Sans conteste la meilleure licence Psygnosis à mes yeux. Colony Wars 1 et 2 sont dans mon top 10 des meilleurs jeux sortis sur la première Playstation.

----------


## pipoop

en Ace combat spatial tu as project sylpheed

----------


## runner

Je viens de voir qu'il y a eu une suite à Gpolice mais uniquement sur Playstation. Je ne savais pas mais pas très étonnant car c'est l'époque où Sony a commencé à ne plus trop vouloir sortir ses jeux sur PC.
Gpolice, c'est surtout pour les superbes graphismes sur PC, version très loin supérieure graphiquement à celle sur playstation d'après les tests de l'époque, que je m'en souviens.

----------


## KOUB

*WarCraft III: Re-Reforged* est fait par un fan, et propose des séquences cinématiques proches de celles qu'avait promises Blizzard à l'annonce de WC3 Reforged. Toujours pas de ladder par contre :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...t-of-campaign/

25 millions d’abonnés atteint pour le *Game Pass*

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/pl...-le-game-pass/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Nvidia a pausé la fabrication de la *RTX 3090 Ti*, et devrait donc décaler sa sortie. Pas encore sortie, la carte est d'ailleurs étiquetée à 4.000$ chez certains revendeurs :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-3090...se-date-delay/
https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-3090...ollars-europe/

Motion Twin demande aux joueurs leurs idées pour améliorer l’accessibilité de *Dead Cells* :

https://gamerant.com/dead-cells-moti...-improvements/





Selon une offre d'emploi, *Avalanche Studios* travaille sur un jeu avec des "robots effrayants" :

https://gamerant.com/avalanche-studi...ot-characters/

l'anti-cheat *Ricochet*semble bien fonctionner contre les tricheurs utilisant des aides à la visée :

https://gamingintel.com/video-proves...rking-warzone/





La roadmap 2022 pour *Among Us* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/among-us-2022-roadmap/



EA a annoncé travailler sur le problème affectant les serveurs de *Star Wars: Battlefront II* depuis Octobre, à savoir qu'il est impossible pour les joueurs de mourir :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/star-wars...will-be-fixed/

Le jeu de survie en coop *Derelicts*, présenté par son unique développeur franchouillard comme un mélange entre Satisfactory et The Forest a été annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://nofrag.com/derelicts-un-nouv...loppe-en-solo/




*Shadow Warrior 3* sortira finalement le 1er Mars :

https://nofrag.com/shadow-warrior-3-...t-le-1er-mars/

Une "preuve de concept" de *Prologue*, le projet actuel de Brendan Greene, le créateur de PUBG avant qu'il ne devienne PUBG:BG :

https://nofrag.com/prologue-lobscur-...e-son-concept/




*Vampire Survivors* est un roguelike - Twin Stick Shooter à un stick, sorti en Décembre en accès anticipé, qui atteint un pic à 8000 joueurs simultanés en ce moment sur Steam. En plus de faire baver Marvel's Avengers et son pic à moins de 600 joueurs, le jeu coute 2.99 euros. Il y a aussi une version gratuite sur navigateur sur itch.io :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...ess-indie-game

https://poncle.itch.io/vampire-survivors




*Eric ‘ConcernedApe’ Barone* travaille sur un autre jeu, en plus de Haunted Chocolatier, mais cette fois, avec une équipe :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stardew-val...ed-chocolatier

Les configurations requises pour *Babylon’s Fall* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/babylons-fa...m-requirements

Les joueurs de *New World*, qui ne savent pas où le jeu va, aimeraient bien avoir une roadmap :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385842.html

*Danganronpa : Trigger Happy Havoc Anniversary Edition* est sorti sur PC et XBox One, et sur le Game Pass bien sûr :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050846177.html

Le RTS *Crossfire : Legion* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846195.html




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, AMD préparerait un "rafraichissement" de ses cartes *Radeon RX 6000* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-rx-6000-...-refresh-2022/

De nouveaux brevets de *Meta - Facebook* suggèrent que son Metaverse sera rempli de publicités, sans vraiment de surprise, mais surtout de publicités encore plus ciblées qu'actuellement, particulièrement en prenant en compte le temps passé à regarder les publicités en suivant le mouvement des yeux dans un casque VR :

https://www.thegamer.com/meta-metaverse-ads-patents/

*Animoca Brands*, une compagnie de jeux vidéos basée à Hong Kong, a levé 360 millions de dollars pour construire son "Metaverse ouvert" qui est l'avenir de l'internet ... Il y a plein de problèmes dans cette phrase :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/justinb...h=5d631ed54f37

Un concours de développement de *jeux vidéos à Blockchain* avec 10 millions de dollars de prix :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/17/u...e-dev-contest/

*The Cuphead Show*, la série animée de 12 épisodes de 12 minutes basée sur Cuphead  sera diffusée le 18 Février sur Netflix :

https://www.gameinformer.com/gamer-c...ailer-released




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une série basée sur *Lost Judgment* devrait bientôt être annoncée au Japon :

https://www.actugaming.net/lost-judg...kimura-468199/

Les prix du terrain dans les *Metaverses* divers ont été multiplié par 5 depuis que Facebook est devenu Meta :

https://www.pcgamer.com/companies-ar...the-metaverse/

Du beurre de cacahuètes pour Gamers ... Youhou :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-peanut-...nds-delicious/



Spoiler Alert! 






Les cryptos-bros fans de NFT ont un peu de mal à saisir le concept de droits d'auteur en fait :

https://kotaku.com/crypto-losers-buy...yed-1848370368
https://gizmodo.com/turns-out-the-cr...e-b-1848371833





La plateforme *Crypto.com* bloque tous les retraits par ses utilisateurs et force l'utilisation d'une authentification à deux facteurs. L'argent va bien, hein, ne vous inquiétez surtout pas, rien à voir avec les rumeurs de 16 millions de dollars volés par de vils piratins :

https://gizmodo.com/turns-out-the-cr...e-b-1848371833

...

...

...

...

...

Ouais, bon, alors, quand XBox annonçait réfléchir à sa relation avec *Activision-Blizzard*, c'était probablement pour profiter d'une chute de l'action pour l'acheter. Pous 68.7 milliards de dollars quand même. La transaction sera finalisée en Juin 2023 :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/18/b...-bilzzard.html

Bon, certains jeux sortiront toujours sur PlayStation (oui, c'est Kalof), tandis que d'autres seront des exclusivités XBox (et PC), le but étant de "ne pas séparer les communautés" :

https://wccftech.com/microsoft-activ...box-exclusive/
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-blizzard-deal

Ils vont aussi garder Bobby Kotick en tant que CEO pour le moment, le PDG de Microsoft étant reconnaissant de son ... engagement à un changement réel dans le bordel de toxicité que sont devenus les studios de développement :

https://kotaku.com/head-of-microsoft...n-b-1848375217
https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...osoft-remains/

Après, c'est vrai qu'Activision-Blizzard a viré 37 personnes et a donné des avertissements à 44 autres pour des histoires de harcélement ... :

https://gamerant.com/activision-bliz...es-misconduct/

... et Bobby Kotick a essayé de le cacher, pour que personne ne se doute à quel point l'échelle du harcélement généralisé était large. Mais Acti-Blibli nie donc tout va bien :

https://kotaku.com/report-bobby-koti...ale-1848371871
https://www.pcgamer.com/nearly-40-ac...onduct-claims/

----------


## Ruvon

> *Vampire Survivors* est un roguelike - Twin Stick Shooter à un stick, sorti en Décembre en accès anticipé, qui atteint un pic à 8000 joueurs simultanés en ce moment sur Steam. En plus de faire baver Marvel's Avengers et son pic à moins de 600 joueurs, le jeu coute 2.99 euros. Il y a aussi une version gratuite sur navigateur sur itch.io :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...ess-indie-game
> 
> https://poncle.itch.io/vampire-survivors
> 
> https://youtu.be/UqdLmAGG7kI


2,39€, pas 2,99€.




> Ouais, bon, alors, quand XBox annonçait réfléchir à sa relation avec *Activision-Blizzard*, c'était probablement pour profiter d'une chute de l'action pour l'acheter. Pous 68.7 milliards de dollars quand même. *La transaction sera finalisée en Juin 2023*



On a fait 8 pages sur le sujet aujourd'hui mais : on ne sait pas exactement quand ce sera finalisé, ce sera pendant l'année fiscale 2023, soit entre le 1er juillet 2022 et le 30 juin 2023. L'article dit "The deal could take 12 to 18 months to close". Juin 2023, c'est le "dernier délai", pas la date confirmée.

----------


## Orhin

> RACHAT DE VALVE ????!!!! (noooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!) wait and see :nsex:


Vu que Valve n'est pas sur les marchés et que tonton Gabe possède toujours 50% des actions, les probas que ça arrive sont assez minime.
Sauf si bien sur Newell a décidé que c'était cool de se greffer 10 paires de couilles en platine.

----------


## runner

Gameblog proche de la mort voire déjà mort.
https://www.gamekyo.com/blog_article460925.html

----------


## Baalim

> Gameblog proche de la mort voire déjà mort.
> https://www.gamekyo.com/blog_article460925.html


Et ce n'est pas une news bidon (vu que certains sur le forum gamekyo ont l'air de douter de la véracité de l'info) :
https://www.societe.com/societe/gameblog-491473989.html

Vu la lente agonie du site, ça n'a rien de très surprenant.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Vu que Valve n'est pas sur les marchés et que tonton Gabe possède toujours 50% des actions, les probas que ça arrive sont assez minime.
> Sauf si bien sur Newell a décidé que c'était cool de se greffer 10 paires de couilles en platine.


Pourquoi faire ? Il peut déjà le faire.

----------


## Nono

> Vu que Valve n'est pas sur les marchés et que tonton Gabe possède toujours 50% des actions, les probas que ça arrive sont assez minime.


Mais si Valve n'est pas sur les marchés, il n'y a pas d'actions ?

----------


## Maalak

Valve a peu de jeux à son actif, et est surtout un magasin en ligne, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le centre d'intérêt actuel de MS, plutôt axé sur l'abonnement.
En revanche, EA est clairement le rachat pour ainsi dire obligatoire afin de terminer le braquage en complétant le catalogue du game pass avec les Fifa et autre NBA qui drainent des millions de joueurs. En ne le faisant pas, il restent tributaire des choix de développement et de politique commerciale d'un tiers, ce qui peut être préjudiciable à leur modèle économique, même s'il y a eu un rapprochement ces derniers temps, mais ça reste encore un peu léger.
Après, il reste quoi ? Embracer pour une licence, idem mais à un niveau bien moindre pour CDProject ou Ubisoft, bref, pas grand chose en regard du prix qu'il faudrait payer. A moins de regarder du côté asiatique (Sega, Square, Capcom, etc.), mais, à part peut-être pour Sega qui est assez international, c'est plus délicat pour une entreprise non-japonaise.

----------


## Sannom

> Je viens de voir la news sur MS et Activision. J'avoue que je suis un peu sur le cul.
> Encore plus en voyant le montant, tant il aurait été possible d'acheter d'autres studios pour une telle somme, ça ne doit pas être loin de la valeur de Nintendo, comme évoqué plus haut.


Je me demande pourquoi Microsoft est passé de l'achat de studios à l'achat d'éditeurs comme ça ? Peut-être un changement de stratégie vers l'achat de licences en plus des gens pour faire les jeux ?




> C'est que le début. Doublefine n'a pas pu se rendre compte de quelque chose.
> Pour le moment quand tu vois les prochains projets d'obsidian et le projet rumeur d'inxile qui semble être un arpg aaa c'est plus trop dans le jeu de niche comme les précédents inxile ou les poe d'obsidian.


Mais en même temps les dernière nouvelles de Double Fine, qui semble parti sur plusieurs idées/projets sans pour autant avoir cherché à embaucher comme l'ont fait Obsidian et Inxile, me donne l'impression qu'ils restent sur la formule qu'ils avaient adopté après Brütal Legend alors que je m'attendais a minima à ce que Microsoft les pousse vers du AA/middleware...

----------


## Sharn

> Et ce n'est pas une news bidon (vu que certains sur le forum gamekyo ont l'air de douter de la véracité de l'info) :
> https://www.societe.com/societe/gameblog-491473989.html
> 
> Vu la lente agonie du site, ça n'a rien de très surprenant.


Un bon moment que j'y avais pas mis les pieds. Fou comment ils ont perdu.

----------


## sissi

Ça faisait déjà un long moment qu’ils étaient à la ramasse, au moins dix piges. Ils n’ont pas écouté leurs communautés à une époque et Chieze a poussé la manette  des gaz à fond vers le putaclic et l’infotainment au détriment du reste. Une partie de sa communauté rédactrice de blog s’est barrée, une autre s’est mangée des permabans en tentant de les raisonner sur les dérapages incessants dans leurs lignes éditoriales.
De là, ça ne pouvait que péricliter…

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je viens de voir la news sur MS et Activision. J'avoue que je suis un peu sur le cul.
> Encore plus en voyant le montant, tant il aurait été possible d'acheter d'autres studios pour une telle somme, ça ne doit pas être loin de la valeur de Nintendo, comme évoqué plus haut.


Pareil. Hier j'ai vu passer ça vite fait je n'y croyais pas.
Parce que 70 milliards !   ::mellow::    Je dois travailler 10 ou 12 ans pour une telle somme.   ::ninja::  

Certains évoquent la possibilité de continuer, j'espère pas EA,  2K, même Ubi. Il faut qu'il reste quelques concurrents. Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir MS, Sony, Nintendo d'un côté et que des indés de l'autre. 
L'ami Bobby qui liste les grosses sociétés à pognon, dans 30 ans le jeu Syndicate sera devenu une réalité. ?

Et je rejoins certains qui s'inquiètent sur l'avenir des studios. Sur la masse de studios ça me semble inévitable que certains ferment, pour diverses raisons. 
J'ai eu la Xbox et la 360 qui m'ont beaucoup plu donc je ne suis pas anti ni énervé contre MS, mais leur vision change parfois violemment avec le changement du PDG.

----------


## runner

> Je me demande pourquoi Microsoft est passé de l'achat de studios à l'achat d'éditeurs comme ça ? Peut-être un changement de stratégie vers l'achat de licences en plus des gens pour faire les jeux ?


Activision c'est plus un studio qu'un éditeur car à part ses titres internes, il n'éditait plus rien.
Il n'existe plus vraiment d'éditeurs à proprement parler car Ea ou Ubi soft édite eux aussi quasiment plus que des titres internes comme le ferait un indé sur steam qui éditerait ses propres jeux. Il y a encore take 2 et Embracer comme gros mais c'est plus limité de nos jours qu'il y a 15 ans.

MS a vu avec l'ère de la xbox one que ne pas posséder de studios internes pour des exclus first party contrairement à Sony était un sacré désavantage pour son écosystème xbox. Au lieu de tout créer de zéro ce qui n'est pas trop la culture d'entreprise niveau jeu vidéo chez MS, ils ont décidé de racheter des studios et racheter Zenimax et Activision sont 2 opportunités à saisir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais si Valve n'est pas sur les marchés, il n'y a pas d'actions ?


Pas d'action. Seul Gabe peut décider de vendre sa boite.
Il peut le faire s'il n'a plus envie, qu'on lui offre assez d'argent à son gout ou part à la retraite et veut faire autre chose. On ne sait jamais, cela arrivera peut être un jour.
Valve serait un centre d'intérêt pour MS qui a toujours visé d'être un steam like avec son store et là aurait une base énorme à son actif pour promouvoir son store, le game pass et le futur xcloud en incorporant tout ça dans un seul écosystème xbox.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est pas en bourse qu'il n'y a pas d'actions ou d'actionnaires mais ce sont des investisseurs privés qui gagnent des parts et diluent celles du créateur de la société.
Dans le cas de Valve, ils restent privés et Newell ne veut pas d'investisseurs donc il garde seul le pouvoir de décision, car il ne veut pas d'influences externes. 
Il y a bien des actions théoriquement, les employés en possèdent une part, mais elles ne sont pas achetables.

----------


## barbarian_bros

D'après le site Macrotrends.net, les réserves financières (Cash immédiatement disponible en banque) fin 2021 pour les différents constructeurs :

Microsoft : 130 milliards
Apple : 63 milliards
Sony : 44 milliards
Nintendo : 16 milliards


Microsoft peut donc payer cash les 68 Milliards annoncé, en claquant la moitié de son épargne, sans toucher à ses autres avoirs.

----------


## Chonko

Gameblog n'a donc pas survécu à cette longue maladie nommée Julien Chièze. Bien que la tumeur fut extraite en 2017, le mal était fait. Triste. Pensée émue pour les débuts du sites et les retrouvailles avec une partie de la team Joypad.

----------


## Getz

> Gameblog n'a donc pas survécu à cette longue maladie nommée Julien Chièze. Bien que la tumeur fut extraite en 2017, le mal était fait. Triste. Pensée émue pour les débuts du sites et les retrouvailles avec une partie de la team Joypad.


J'ai l'impression que c'est l'inverse qui s'est produit pourtant: le site n'a pas survécu au départ de JC. On peut être critique envers lui, mais le fait est qu'il a une grosse fan-base quand on voit son nombre d'abonnés youtube. J'imagine que beaucoup de ses followers ont arrêtés d'aller sur gameblog suite à son départ.

----------


## Chonko

Bien sûr, mais il a fait de GB un immonde site pute à clic à la réputation détestable. Le mal était fait. Fallait voir les forums sous l'ère JC.

----------


## Orhin

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est pas en bourse qu'il n'y a pas d'actions ou d'actionnaires mais ce sont des investisseurs privés qui gagnent des parts et diluent celles du créateur de la société.


Ben techniquement quand t'es en bourse et que tu émets de nouvelles actions, c'est aussi des "des investisseurs privés qui gagnent des parts et diluent celles du créateur de la société." (et des autres actionnaires actuels).  ::P: 




> Dans le cas de Valve, ils restent privés et Newell ne veut pas d'investisseurs donc il garde seul le pouvoir de décision, car il ne veut pas d'influences externes. 
> Il y a bien des actions théoriquement, les employés en possèdent une part, mais elles ne sont pas achetables.


Gabe Newell possède 50% des actions de Valve.
À moins de status particulier, je ne vois pas pourquoi les autres actionnaires ne pourraient pas vendre leur actions.
Mais personne ne peut prendre le contrôle de Valve si Gabe ne vend pas les siennes.

----------


## Maalak

> Microsoft : 130 milliards
> Apple : 63 milliards
> Sony : 44 milliards
> Nintendo : 16 milliards


Ils pourraient donc racheter d'un seul coup Apple, Sony et Nintendo.  ::w00t::  :con:

----------


## poneyroux

> Ils pourraient donc racheter d'un seul coup Apple, Sony et Nintendo.  :con:


Ca rapportait tant que ça les news Putaclic ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Ils pourraient donc racheter d'un seul coup Apple, Sony et Nintendo.  :con:


Complètement débile en fait.  ::ninja::  C'est juste ce qu'ils ont en banque mais pas la valeur des boîtes.  ::P:

----------


## Maalak

Ah, ne sort pas ton badge premier degré, hein !  ::P: 


Et oui, je me suis trompé de quote.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Ah, ne sort pas ton badge premier degré, hein ! 
> 
> 
> Et oui, je me suis trompé de quote.


Police de l'humour. Vos papiers s'il vous plaît.

----------


## Dieu-Sama

> Ça faisait déjà un long moment qu’ils étaient à la ramasse, au moins dix piges. Ils n’ont pas écouté leurs communautés à une époque et Chieze a poussé la manette  des gaz à fond vers le putaclic et l’infotainment au détriment du reste. Une partie de sa communauté rédactrice de blog s’est barrée, une autre s’est mangée des permabans en tentant de les raisonner sur les dérapages incessants dans leurs lignes éditoriales.
> De là, ça ne pouvait que péricliter…


Gameblog, c'est un site superflu qui n'a vécu ses premières années que sur la nostalgie des mecs qui lisaient joypad adolescents.

Dés 2010, le site n'avait plus de communauté (en dehors du infameux article _accroc aux jv elle laisse mourir son bébé_ l'article de loin le plus commenté du site c'était un truc qui datait de l'E3 . . . 2009). Ca correspond d'ailleurs au moment où JC a commencé à partir à fond dans le putaclik car il a cyniquement vu ça comme le seul moyen de tenir en vie le site en attirant le chaland qui cherchait des news jv sur google (il s'en ai jamais caché).

En 2015 peut avant qu'il se fasse virer, il avait posté sur son twitter une photo de leurs nouveaux locaux . . . un pauvre open space de 10 PCs en 5 face à 5 . . . tout ce qui restait de la rédaction + JC + le mec qui faisait leurs vidéos . . .

----------


## Tenebris

Concrètement comment ils vont pouvoir faire du fric avec cette affaire? N'y connaissant rien, ça me laisse perplexe. En réflexion niveau cp, le bénéfice net Acti-Blizz c'est dans les 1.4 milliards, c'est ça ? Donc sans revendre les parts, c'est rentabilisé en 47 ans :woot:
Et pour revendre, ça veut dire qu'ils ont intérêt à ce que les titres cartonnent sinon la valeur va se casser la gueule et les pertes seront énormes non?

----------


## Dieu-Sama

Augmentation du nombres d'abonnés sur Gamepass + tu draines les concurrents de leurs clients.

----------


## Sharn

> Concrètement comment ils vont pouvoir faire du fric avec cette affaire? N'y connaissant rien, ça me laisse perplexe. En réflexion niveau cp, le bénéfice net Acti-Blizz c'est dans les 1.4 milliards, c'est ça ? Donc sans revendre les parts, c'est rentabilisé en 47 ans :woot:
> Et pour revendre, ça veut dire qu'ils ont intérêt à ce que les titres cartonnent sinon la valeur va se casser la gueule et les pertes seront énormes non?


Le bénéfice net de Microsoft en 2021 c'est 60 milliards. 1,4 milliards c'est un petit bonus tout au plus.  :Cigare:

----------


## pipoop

> Concrètement comment ils vont pouvoir faire du fric avec cette affaire? N'y connaissant rien, ça me laisse perplexe. En réflexion niveau cp, le bénéfice net Acti-Blizz c'est dans les 1.4 milliards, c'est ça ? Donc sans revendre les parts, c'est rentabilisé en 47 ans :woot:
> Et pour revendre, ça veut dire qu'ils ont intérêt à ce que les titres cartonnent sinon la valeur va se casser la gueule et les pertes seront énormes non?


Ca les fait recuperer TOUTES les licences du groupes+infra+employes+d'autres choses que je dois oublier sans compter qu'ils ont acces a tout ce qu'ils possedent deja sans avoir a payer  (genre le prochain call of pas besoin de payer pour l'avoir sur xbox en exclu ou autre et point bonus c'est sony qui devra payer microsoft si ils veulent l'exclu)

----------


## runner

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est pas en bourse qu'il n'y a pas d'actions ou d'actionnaires mais ce sont des investisseurs privés qui gagnent des parts et diluent celles du créateur de la société.
> Dans le cas de Valve, ils restent privés et Newell ne veut pas d'investisseurs donc il garde seul le pouvoir de décision, car il ne veut pas d'influences externes. 
> Il y a bien des actions théoriquement, les employés en possèdent une part, mais elles ne sont pas achetables.


Cela ne s'appelle pas des actions car une action est quelque chose qui est côté et varie si je ne m'abuse. Ce sont des parts et oui il peut y avoir des investisseurs privés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'après le site Macrotrends.net, les réserves financières (Cash immédiatement disponible en banque) fin 2021 pour les différents constructeurs :
> 
> Microsoft : 130 milliards
> Apple : 63 milliards
> Sony : 44 milliards
> Nintendo : 16 milliards
> 
> 
> Microsoft peut donc payer cash les 68 Milliards annoncé, en claquant la moitié de son épargne, sans toucher à ses autres avoirs.


Même s'il ne pouvait pas payer en cash, emprunter une telle somme serait un jeu d'enfant vu la valeur de Ms à l'heure actuelle.

Certains parlent du rachat d'ubisoft pour le prochain, ce serait une bonne chose si Ms pouvait racheter ubi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai l'impression que c'est l'inverse qui s'est produit pourtant: le site n'a pas survécu au départ de JC. On peut être critique envers lui, mais le fait est qu'il a une grosse fan-base quand on voit son nombre d'abonnés youtube. J'imagine que beaucoup de ses followers ont arrêtés d'aller sur gameblog suite à son départ.





> Bien sûr, mais il a fait de GB un immonde site pute à clic à la réputation détestable. Le mal était fait. Fallait voir les forums sous l'ère JC.


Il y a les 2 arguments. JC a terni la réputation du site qui en partant a pris le gros des lecteurs de GB qui y allaient pour JC avant tout. Du coup, reste plus que ceux qui y allaient pour le site réellement et au final plus assez. Comme la réput du site est très mauvaise à cause de JC et même s'il est partit, il n'a pu survivre. Une réput, ça ne se change pas facilement malheureusement surtout après tant d'années.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils pourraient donc racheter d'un seul coup Apple, Sony et Nintendo.  :con:


Là il y aurait un problème de concentration. 
Personne ne peut racheter Apple qui vaut plus de 3000 milliards. Les dettes à combler seraient énormes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Concrètement comment ils vont pouvoir faire du fric avec cette affaire? N'y connaissant rien, ça me laisse perplexe. En réflexion niveau cp, le bénéfice net Acti-Blizz c'est dans les 1.4 milliards, c'est ça ? Donc sans revendre les parts, c'est rentabilisé en 47 ans :woot:
> Et pour revendre, ça veut dire qu'ils ont intérêt à ce que les titres cartonnent sinon la valeur va se casser la gueule et les pertes seront énormes non?


En exploitant les licences et en les faisant fructifier. Tu rentabilises sur la durée et l'inflation + la montée de l'action permet aussi de rentabiliser sur le temps si tu en fais du bon.

----------


## Orhin

> Cela ne s'appelle pas des actions car une action est quelque chose qui est côté et varie si je ne m'abuse. Ce sont des parts et oui il peut y avoir des investisseurs privés.


Ben tu t'abuses, on appelle bien ça des actions.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Ben tu t'abuses, on appelle bien ça des actions.


Ça a l'air synonyme chez les ricains, chez nous il y a peut-être une différence, par exemple avec le système de "parts sociales".
Enfin je ne sais pas combien de variétés de titres de propriété d'entreprise il y a aux USA, et si tout s'appelle et fonctionne pareil, s'il y a des variantes dont les droits sont différents, etc.




> Microsoft ne va pas avaler Activision, ca serait la meilleure facon de les traiter, ca pourrait même etre toxic pour MS. Non; ils vont nettoyer la bête en la laissant partiellement autonome comme pour Zenimax.


Chais pas, je les vois bien décomposer et jeter progressivement ce qui ne sert à rien (digérer quoi… mon analogie n'était peut-être pas claire ?). Par exemple chez Zenimax, je ne suis pas sur qu'id Software ait besoin d'un intermédiaire pour les chapeauter.
Chez Activision/Blizzard ils auraient peut-être aussi intérêt à rendre l'"indépendance" à certaines équipes/studios.
Enfin on verra dans les années qui viennent, ils ne vont pas tout péter du jour au lendemain.
Pour moi c'est du rachat d'équipes/studios/IP en grappe plus qu'autre chose, ils s'en foutent probablement de l'enveloppe (surtout quand elle est pourrie, et ça ne s'arrête pas à Kotick).

----------


## mithrandir3

> Là il y aurait un problème de concentration.


Il y en a peut être déjà un. La FTC (Federal Trace Commission) US vient d'annoncer qu'ils vont changer leur méthode d'analyse et d'acceptation des fusions / acquisitions. Et sa présidente est notoirement très critique des trusts.

----------


## Howii

> Personne ne peut racheter Apple qui vaut plus de 3000 milliards.


Chris Roberts.

Suffit d'annoncer un nouveau vaisseau sur Star Citizen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

> Même s'il ne pouvait pas payer en cash, emprunter une telle somme serait un jeu d'enfant vu la valeur de Ms à l'heure actuelle.


Je n'ai pas creusé mais souvent le chiffre est couvert en partie par des échanges d'actions et non par du cash.
Heureusement, il ne doit pas y avoir tant de banques que ca capables de preter 70 milliards  ::P:

----------


## eeepc35

> Concrètement comment ils vont pouvoir faire du fric avec cette affaire? N'y connaissant rien, ça me laisse perplexe. En réflexion niveau cp, le bénéfice net Acti-Blizz c'est dans les 1.4 milliards, c'est ça ? Donc sans revendre les parts, c'est rentabilisé en 47 ans :woot:
> Et pour revendre, ça veut dire qu'ils ont intérêt à ce que les titres cartonnent sinon la valeur va se casser la gueule et les pertes seront énormes non?


Ca marche pas comme ca.

D'abord, MS a  130 milliards en banque et on rentre dans une année d'inflation, donc garder de l'argent sur son compte, c'est en perdre, c'est pour ca que ca achete dans tous les sens

Ensuite, Activision va mal, l'action a perdu 30%, donc c'est le bon moment

Ensuite, ca fait faire grimper les abonnements Gamepass, rien qu'en mettant le back catalogue, diversifiant l'offre, etc

J'avais d'autres arguments ...

Finalement, tu a pas rien à l'arrivée, tu peux toujours revendre et recuperer ta mise de départ, voire plus, vu que les prix n'arretent pas de grimper

C'est comme Nvidia qui propose 50 milliards pour ARM, ca peut passer comme fou, mais non

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'ai pas creusé mais souvent le chiffre est couvert en partie par des échanges d'actions et non par du cash.
> Heureusement, il ne doit pas y avoir tant de banques que ca capables de preter 70 milliards


Si y en a, mais les gens aiment le cash. Pour Bethesda, Amazon proposait autant que MS, mais par echange d'actions, pas en cash, on est passé pas loin de Amazon Bethesda Studios (et Sony proposait 5.5)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chris Roberts.
> 
> Suffit d'annoncer un nouveau vaisseau sur Star Citizen.


Sony ne vaut plus que 120 milliards (perdu 15% en un jour), juste 2x ACtivision, donc probablement, achetable a moins de 200.

----------


## runner

> Il y en a peut être déjà un. La FTC (Federal Trace Commission) US vient d'annoncer qu'ils vont changer leur méthode d'analyse et d'acceptation des fusions / acquisitions. Et sa présidente est notoirement très critique des trusts.


Cela ne veut rien dire. Le problème de la FTC à l'heure actuelle c'est la fusion nvidia/ARM largement plus annonciatrice de dérèglement et de problèmes potentiels que la fusion MS/Activision qui ne changera rien au marché global du jeu vidéo pour les consommateurs et le milieu.

----------


## Kriegor

> Ca marche pas comme ca.
> 
> D'abord, MS a  130 milliards en banque et on rentre dans une année d'inflation, donc garder de l'argent sur son compte, c'est en perdre, c'est pour ca que ca achete dans tous les sens
> 
> Ensuite, Activision va mal, l'action a perdu 30%, donc c'est le bon moment
> 
> Ensuite, ca fait faire grimper les abonnements Gamepass, rien qu'en mettant le back catalogue, diversifiant l'offre, etc
> 
> J'avais d'autres arguments ...
> ...


Oui, c'est ça. Microsoft ne perd pas 70 milliards, il transforme 70 milliards. Pour ramener ça au niveau d'un particulier, c'est comme s'acheter un appart. T'avais 200 000 €, maintenant tu as un appart qui vaut 200 000 €. Tu n'es pas moins riche (en mettant de côté tout l'aspect prêt à rembourser).

----------


## eeepc35

Oui, c'est bien plus rentable que de payer une exclu temporaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cela ne veut rien dire. Le problème de la FTC à l'heure actuelle c'est la fusion nvidia/ARM largement plus annonciatrice de dérèglement et de problèmes potentiels que la fusion MS/Activision qui ne changera rien au marché global du jeu vidéo pour les consommateurs et le milieu.


Exactement, ou Warner/discovery, ils ont pas improvisé une reunion suite à la news MS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Faut bien voir que le marché du JV, c'est principalement le mobile et que Microsoft est un nain quasi absent.

----------


## eeepc35

Amusant, tout le monde s'est jeté sur l'action ABK et la firme pourrait valoir plus que l'offre de MS, et donc MS sous paierait  ::):  (en fait, ca specule et ca va redescendre).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Manifestement, Bobby Kotic a essayé de vendre à Facebook avant d'accepter MS.

----------


## Kriegor

Ubisoft a bien remonté. Ca spécule sur un éventuel rachat ? J'ai regagné tout ce que j'avais perdu l'année dernière.

----------


## eeepc35

Toutes les boites ont remonté suite au rachat d'ABK.

----------


## Pekop

-Avec l'absorption d'un très gros, ça fait "moins" d'acteurs sur le marché, donc ceux qui restent encore sont mécaniquement valorisés
-Un géant de la tech investit des sommes folles dans le jeux vidéo, aux yeux du marché, ça envoi le signal clair que le secteur est en très bonne santé

Enfin, c'est ce que je me dis, mais en vrai, je n'y connaît rien en boursicotation  ::huh::

----------


## eeepc35

On se demande aussi qui va etre le prochain. Comme les rachats sont surévalués, ca vaut le coup d'acheter des actions quite à les revendre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ET Microsoft va rien acheter avant le bouclage du deal avec ABK.

----------


## Kriegor

> Toutes les boites ont remonté suite au rachat d'ABK.


Ah bon ? Moi seules mes actions Ubi ont bondi. Mes actions Capcom et CD Projekt ont baissé, Dontnod et Square se sont maintenus, Embracer a si peu augmenté que ça ne dénote pas des fluctuations quotidiennes du cours.

----------


## FB74

Si vous regardez attentivement, vous y verrez un Baalim.  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

"Toutes", c'est EA, Ubi et CDP, sauf que pour ce dernier ça a rebaissé dans la foulée. Sûrement des gens qui n'avaient pas eu le temps de vendre à bon prix après le damage control foireux sur Cyberpunk  ::ninja:: 
En gros les marchés se disent qu'un coup comme le rachat d'ABK ça risque de lancer une autre vague de consolidation chez les éditeurs occidentaux (?) avec en ligne de mire les concurrents ayant des profils similaires à ABK (donc là aussi, pourquoi CDPR et pas Squenix ? Je sais pas).

----------


## Praetor

> Concrètement comment ils vont pouvoir faire du fric avec cette affaire? N'y connaissant rien, ça me laisse perplexe. En réflexion niveau cp, le bénéfice net Acti-Blizz c'est dans les 1.4 milliards, c'est ça ? Donc sans revendre les parts, c'est rentabilisé en 47 ans :woot:
> Et pour revendre, ça veut dire qu'ils ont intérêt à ce que les titres cartonnent sinon la valeur va se casser la gueule et les pertes seront énormes non?


Ils misent sur les synérgies pour que la somme des deux entreprises rapporte plus que les deux séparement. Le calcul de MS est qu'intégrer le catalogue Activision dans leur offre rapportera bien plus que 1.4 milliards, en augmentant le nombre d'abonnés Gamepass, en rendant la Xbox plus intéressante par rapport à la PS, etc.

De façon générale en cas de fusion acquisition l'objectif est que le tout rapporte plus que la somme des parties, sinon l'opération n'a aucun intérêt.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cela ne s'appelle pas des actions car une action est quelque chose qui est côté et varie si je ne m'abuse. Ce sont des parts et oui il peut y avoir des investisseurs privés.


Non, les actions ne sont pas automatiquement cotées en bourse, seule une petite minorité l'est en fait. C'est toute une procédure pour l'introduction d'une entreprise en bourse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heureusement, il ne doit pas y avoir tant de banques que ca capables de preter 70 milliards


Pour les grosses opérations de ce genre elles s'y mettent généralement à plusieurs. Ca permet de diluer le risque.

----------


## eeepc35

Tant que ca leur rapporte plus que les interets de l'argent des 70M$ en banque, c'est bon.

----------


## Ruvon

Mais le mec n'a pas de face à ce point en fait.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/activis...al-11642557922




> *Mr. Kotick has been eager to change the public narrative about the company*, and in recent weeks has suggested Activision Blizzard make some kind of acquisition, including of gaming-trade publications like Kotaku and PC Gamer, according to people familiar with him. The Activision spokeswoman, Ms. Klasky, disputed that Mr. Kotick wanted to make the acquisitions. A spokesman for G/O Media, the parent company of Kotaku, declined to comment. PC Gamer didn’t respond to a request for comment.


L'image d'Actibli est au plus bas ? Rachetons un site web, afin de publier des infos positives sur notre société !  :Facepalm:

----------


## Praetor

> Tant que ca leur rapporte plus que les interets de l'argent des 70M$ en banque, c'est bon.


Il est très peu probable que MS paye la totalité des 69B$ avec sa trésorerie. Personne ne fait ça. Ces opérations sont généralement financées en grande partie par de la dette, afin de faire jouer l'effet levier.

----------


## runner

> Non, les actions ne sont pas automatiquement cotées en bourse, seule une petite minorité l'est en fait. C'est toute une procédure pour l'introduction d'une entreprise en bourse.


Surement mais Valve n'est pas côté en bourse.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Mais le mec n'a pas de face à ce point en fait.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/activis...al-11642557922
> 
> 
> 
> L'image d'Actibli est au plus bas ? Rachetons un site web, afin de publier des infos positives sur notre société !


La méthode Bolloré représente  :Bave: 
J'aimerais bien prétendre que le niveau de vilenie est à ce point presque comique et qu'il ne manque à monsieur Kotick que la moustache pour devenir un personnage de bande dessinée, mais la réalité est que c'est une méthode assez désésperement commune à ce niveau de revenu et d'influence personnelle. La seule chose remarquable ici c'est que l'on a pas vraiment l'habitude de voir ce genre d'histoires associées à des PDG du monde du jeu vidéo.

----------


## eeepc35

> Ah bon ? Moi seules mes actions Ubi ont bondi. Mes actions Capcom et CD Projekt ont baissé, Dontnod et Square se sont maintenus, Embracer a si peu augmenté que ça ne dénote pas des fluctuations quotidiennes du cours.



Today Market Shares %
SONY -7.4
Tencent -4.9
Facebook -3.8
Kadokawa -3.6
AMAZON -2.7
GOOGLE -2.3
Apple -1.9
Roblox -1.5
Konami +1.72
SEGA +1.98
Take-Two +2.1
CD Projekt +3.4
Square-Enix +3.7
EA +4.5
Capcom +4.57
Ubisoft +8.7

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est très peu probable que MS paye la totalité des 69B$ avec sa trésorerie. Personne ne fait ça. Ces opérations sont généralement financées en grande partie par de la dette, afin de faire jouer l'effet levier.


Possible, ils peuvent emprunter, ce qui en période d'inflation est super rentable. Mais dépenser leur cash a du sens aussi.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Cela ne veut rien dire. Le problème de la FTC à l'heure actuelle c'est la fusion nvidia/ARM largement plus annonciatrice de dérèglement et de problèmes potentiels que la fusion MS/Activision qui ne changera rien au marché global du jeu vidéo pour les consommateurs et le milieu.


Les médias US spécialisés dans le JV disent tous que ça peut représenter un problème spécifiquement pour Microsoft :
https://www.polygon.com/22889456/mic...arcraft-diablo

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6499730/

Y compris le Wall Street Journal d'ailleurs:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/microso...ny-11642538691

Sachant qu'avec l'arrivée de la nouvelle directrice du FTC, leur politique concernant les trusts a a priori beaucoup changé. En particulier le principe qui prévalait jusqu'à présent était que si ça faisait baisser les prix, c'était OK. Ce n'est plus a priori le cas.

----------


## eeepc35

oui, ca peut.
Et les médias ricains, ils font ce qu'ils font toujours, du clic, de la video, du papier.

En fait, la communauté européenne est le vrai test.

----------


## Maximelene

Vraie question, du coup : quel pouvoir ont ces autorités, en vrai ? Si elles décident que cet achat ne peut pas se faire, comment elles vont appliquer cette décision ?

----------


## runner

> Les médias US spécialisés dans le JV disent tous que ça peut représenter un problème spécifiquement pour Microsoft :
> https://www.polygon.com/22889456/mic...arcraft-diablo
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6499730/
> 
> Y compris le Wall Street Journal d'ailleurs:
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/microso...ny-11642538691
> 
> Sachant qu'avec l'arrivée de la nouvelle directrice du FTC, leur politique concernant les trusts a a priori beaucoup changé. En particulier le principe qui prévalait jusqu'à présent était que si ça faisait baisser les prix, c'était OK. Ce n'est plus a priori le cas.


Que des hypothèses par rapport à la personnalité de la nouvelle directrice du FTC mais rien de concret au final.
Je ne vois pas ce que la FTC puisse trouver à redire car il n'y a rien dans ce rachat qui pourrait causer des soucis au marché du jeu vidéo, au consommateur et à la concentration/monopole. Les gros acteurs sont encore nombreux, le rachat ne bouleversera aucunement le marché contrairement à ce que pourrait faire le rachat arm par nvidia, cela reste un simple rachat d'une entreprise de jeu vidéo par une autre qui ne phagocytera pas la concurrence, on n'a pas un mastodonte supérieure à la concurrence, etc.
Je ne vois aucune raison d'interdire un tel rachat mais si ce rachat devait être interdit, ça sous entendrait presque que tout rachat de grosses entreprises serait prohibés de facto  et ça risquerait de créer plus de problème pour la FTC sur le long terme que de points positifs.

----------


## eeepc35

> Vraie question, du coup : quel pouvoir ont ces autorités, en vrai ? Si elles décident que cet achat ne peut pas se faire, comment elles vont appliquer cette décision ?


Elles peuvent bloquer le deal, surtout entre boites US.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Generalement, si le premier rachete le 2eme dans un marché, ca coince, mais la MS a bien répété qu'ils seraient a peine 3eme apres la fusion.

----------


## runner

> Vraie question, du coup : quel pouvoir ont ces autorités, en vrai ? Si elles décident que cet achat ne peut pas se faire, comment elles vont appliquer cette décision ?


Si ce rachat ne peut pas se faire mais se fait, tu peux interdire la vente des produits sur ton territoire ce qui pour le marché Us, chinois ou européen est très pénalisant. Tu peux aussi interdire le rachat pour des raisons de sécruité d'état mais là c'est une entreprise américaine avec une autre entreprise américaine. Ces autorités ont de gros pouvoirs vu les importances des 3 marchés.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau jeu du studio qui a fait Eastshade : *Songs of Glimmerwick*

https://songsofglimmerwick.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...f_Glimmerwick/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Total War: Medieval 2* sortira sur iOS et Android au Printemps :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...es-this-spring




L'action-RPG *Watcher Chronicles* est disponible aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wat...-inspire-souls




Voici les configurations requises pour *GRID Legends*, qui sort le 24 Février. Y aura Denuvo livré avec :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/grid-...ents-revealed/

Le jeu de cartes à collectionner free-to-play *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* est disponible par surprise aujourd'hui sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/yu-g...-now-available




Le tactical-RPG *The Hundred Year Kingdom* sortira sur PC et Switch le 3 Février :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/the-...hes-february-3

Le jeu d'action-exploration *The Last Worker* sortira quelque part en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération, Switch et PC ... et Meta Quest 2 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/the-...e-tour-trailer




Un FPS Pokémon ... Pour tuer les Pokémons ... Hors traitement des bestioles imaginaires, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que c'est toujours mieux que Pokémon Snap :

https://www.thegamer.com/some-sicko-...-kill-pikachu/





Selon Take-Two, les résultats de *GTA Trilogy* sont bons ... Et il faut donc s'attendre à un remaster de Red Dead Redemption :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gt.../1100-6499766/

Une bande-annonce pour les Daemons du Chaos dans *Total War: Warhammer 3*, qui sort le 17 Février sur PC :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/tota.../2300-6457150/




Un joueur a réussi à se procurer une copie de *Pokemon Legends Arceus* donc les leaks devraient bientôt inonder internet :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-l...o-retail-copy/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mario Kart 9* inclurait encore plus de personnages et de courses que les précédents. Et il est aussi presque probable que la sortie soit prévue pour cette année, vu que ce sont les 30 ans de la licence :

https://www.gamesradar.com/mario-kar...rfox-and-arms/

Il semble bien que *Ricochet* fonctionne plutôt bien en bloquant les dommages des tricheurs à 0, mais certains semblent quand même avoir trouvé un moyen de contourner l'anti-cheat :

https://wccftech.com/ricochet-anti-c...rzone-pacific/





https://twitter.com/MavriqGG/status/...one-pacific%2F





Même s'il a sous-performé par rapport à ses prédécesseurs, le jeu le plus vendu de 2021 est *Call of Duty: Vanguard* :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...-game-of-2021/

*Final Fantasy 14* a ouvert un nouveau data center en Océanie et offre des récompenses pour la création de nouveaux personnages ou le transfert d'anciens. L'idée étant évidemment de décharger les serveurs surpeuplés :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...a-data-center/

L'histoire et le gameplay d'Eternity’s End, la dernière mise à jour de l'extension Shadowlands de *World Of Warcraft* auraient fuité :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...-discord-leak/

----------


## Erkin_

Des news de Witchfire ! https://www.theastronauts.com/2022/0...iggest-qa-yet/

----------


## runner

> Des news de Witchfire ! https://www.theastronauts.com/2022/0...iggest-qa-yet/





> But, at least for now, we’re totally fine with the latter. *Roguelite* it is.


 ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'histoire de *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février :

https://www.actugaming.net/horizon-f...stoire-468387/




Bien que *Battlefield 2042* soit dépassé en nombre de joueurs par le 5 et le 1, DICE promet de l'améliorer grandement en fixant les bugs (bonne nouvelle), le matchmaking (oui, aussi), et en implantant un chat vocal bientôt (heu ...) :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...e-matchmaking/

*3D Realms* recrute pour un nouveau jeu basé sur une IP culte ... On espère tous que ce n'est pas Duke Nukem :

https://nofrag.com/3d-realms-et-slip...licence-culte/





Selon une offre d'emploi, le studio d'animation *Aardman* (Wallace and Gromit, Chicken Run, ...) travaille sur un jeu en monde ouvert :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/aardman-open-world-game





Le Rimworld médiéval *Norland* doit sortir sur Steam à l'automne :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/norland/city-builder




Une variante "En Cendres" de la mitraillette MP-40, obtenable uniquement en payant des lootboxes du *Kalof de l'année dernière* est inutilisable dans les modes multijoueurs du jeu :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385878.html





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la sortie du *Casque VR d'Apple* devrait être repoussée à 2023 :

https://www.gameblog.fr/tech/ed/news...en-2023-396851

*Mark Darrah*, producteur de Dragon Age, qui a quitté Bioware en 2020 : "La Magie Bioware, c'est de la merde" ou approchant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/former-drago...c-is-bullshit/

Des lootboxes au Japon, pour gagner des GPUs. Et comme pour les autres, 70% de chances de gagner des GPU datant d'Avant 2015 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/graphics-car...-under-a-rock/





Il semblerait qu'*Intel* doive présenter un processeur spécial minage de cryptomonnaie le 20 Février :

https://gizmodo.com/intel-is-apparen...sav-1848378634

La carte *Radeon RX 6500 XT* est disponible. Prix de vente conseillé à 199$ :

https://gizmodo.com/amds-new-budget-...ere-1848380496

Des nouvelles des cryptomonnaies volées à *Crypto.com*. Les Ethers volés, normalement facilement localisables via la blockchain magique, sont blanchis dans un "mixer" de cryptomonnaies nommé Tornado Cash (Oui, vraiment), qui inclue des interférences dans la blockchain, rendant la localisation des fonds plus difficile :

https://gizmodo.com/hackers-launder-...sin-1848382047

*YouTube Originals*, qui fournissait du contenu exclusif aux abonnés Youtube Premium, a été décapité par Google d'un coup propre et net de la hache pourtant toujours couverte de sang séché des développeurs engagés pour Stadia :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...content-group/





Une personne utilisant l'*auto-pilote de sa Tesla* et ayant eu un accident est inculpé de deux homicides involontaires :

https://gizmodo.com/autopilot-crash-...dri-1848379731

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas encore ce que sont les *NFT* et à quoi ils servent (à rien et à spéculer) :

https://www.developpez.com/actu/3301...de-jeux-video/

Interview de *Hidetaka Miyazaki* à propos d'un jeu sans anneaux :

https://fromsoftwarefrance.blogspot....-magazine.html

*Fin spéciale Activision-Blizzard-Microsoft :*

Suite à l'achat d'*Activision-BLizzard* par Microsoft, l'action de Sony a perdu 12% :

https://www.actugaming.net/action-bo...rosoft-468363/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, ou qui spéculent sur l'absence de rôle donné à l'actuel CEO après l'acquisition, *Bobby Kotick* devrait quitter Activision-Blizzard après sa finalisation :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...t-acquisition/

*ABetter ABK* va continuer le projet de syndicalisation et leurs objectifs :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...rkers-alliance
https://gamerant.com/microsoft-activ...nce-statement/













Selon *Phil Spencer*, le marché a été très vite conclu :

https://wccftech.com/spencer-says-ac...titive-market/

Quelques heures après l'annonce de l'acquisition, le département de la justice US et la Federal Trade Commission ont annoncé qu'ils allaient revoir les règles antitrust. Probablement une coïncidence :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hours-aft...er-guidelines/

Au vu de la mauvaise presse qu'Avait *Activision-Blizzard*, Bobby avait proposé d'acheter un site d'info (PC Gamer ou Kotaku) pour avoir une couverture plus positive :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bob...-report-claims
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-its-claimed/





Selon une interview de *Bobby Kotick*, EA était aussi intéressé mais ils n'avaient pas ce dont Activision-Blizzard avait besoin (apparemment surtout une tonne de pognon) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea.../1100-6499765/

Évidemment, si Microsoft a acheté la compagnie de Bobby, c'est à cause des récents problèmes avec la Californie (et les ventes décevantes du dernier Kalof) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846227.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Bobby* voulait pas vendre à Microsoft au début et attendre si d'autres étaient intéressé (Dont Meta) mais le conseil d'administration ne lui a pas vraiment laissé le choix. Il voulait aussi ne pas être connu comme celui qui a couvert des saloperies pendant 30 ans, ce qui a forcé à la vente. Pas de bol, il sera connu pour ça et peut-être pour la création prochaine d'un syndicat Activision-Blizzard :

https://gamerant.com/activision-ceo-...t-acquisition/

Une interview de Bobby à propos du rachat :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/18/b...ith-microsoft/

Et morceaux choisis :













*Activision-Blizzard* a dit à la SEC ne pas être au courant d'une quelconque grève de ses employés :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...mployee-strike

Et pour finir, les progrès des IA pour jouer au Poker :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/18/m...ogy-poker.html

----------


## Tremex

Le modèle Freemium ne serait rentable que pour les leaders de marché :

https://www.eurekalert.org/news-releases/940643

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations de la nuit,

Le RPG musical, option jardinage *Songs Of Glimmerwick* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/eas...-and-gardening




Le serveur japonais du MMORPG *TERA* fermera le 20 Avril :

https://www.thegamer.com/tera-closure-japan/

La sortie de la version Switch de *Dying Light 2* a été retardée pour dans les 6 mois suivant la sortie sur les autres supports :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...ed-six-months/

l'adaptation animée *Shenmue* sortira sur Crunchyroll et Adult Swim le 5 Février. Beaucoup de conduite de transpalette en perspective au niveau de l'histoire :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sh.../1100-6499740/

Arrêter de dire des trucs, *Hogwarts Legacy* sortira bien en 2022 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...release-plans/

La mise à jour "saison un bêta" du Halo-Portal *Splitgate* sera déployée la semaine prochaine, avec nouveaux modes de jeu, éditeur de carte, et un battle-pass :

https://www.gamesradar.com/splitgate...ass-next-week/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la version next-gen de *Grand Theft Auto Online* pourrait avoir droit à une nouvelle carte :

https://gamerant.com/grand-theft-aut...-new-map-leak/

La sortie de Project_Hel, le prochain DLC de *Ghostrunner* a été retardée au 3 Mars :

https://nofrag.com/la-sortie-du-proc...see-au-3-mars/

D'anciens développeurs de Firaxis ont annoncé la création du studio *Bit Reactor*, spécialisé dans les jeux de stratégie au tour par tour :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/civilizatio...tudio-new-game

Le très complet wargame *Campaign Series Vietnam* sort le 20 Janvier, sur PC, sur la boutique de Matrix Games :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/campaign-se...m/release-date





Le jeu de cartes à collectionner *Yu-Gi-Oh: Master Duel* est le 5ème jeu le plus joué sur Steam le jour de sa sortie :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/yu-gi-oh-ma...m-player-count

Les 2èmes saisons des *Kalof de l'année dernière et de Warzone* sont repoussées au 14 Février. Aussi, *New World* n’accueillera pas de nouveau contenu en Février. La raison est la même pour les deux. Il faut corriger les bugs :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...ason-2-delayed
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6499784/

*Humankind* détaille les cultures africaines de son DLC qui sortira le 20 Janvier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/humankind/african-cultures










Et une autre vidéo sur la culture nigériane mais ça dépasse de la limite de 5 vidéos par message.

----------


## trex

> *[...]*
> 
> *3D Realms* recrute pour un nouveau jeu basé sur une IP culte ... On espère tous que ce n'est pas Duke Nukem :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/3d-realms-et-slip...licence-culte/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[...]*


Je parie sur *Shadow Warrior III*

----------


## KOUB

> Je parie sur *Shadow Warrior III*


Celui qui sort le 1er Mars ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Des rumeurs font état du rachat du backlog de Baalim par Microsoft, wait & see.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

> Des rumeurs font état du rachat du backlog de Baalim par Microsoft, wait & see.


Ils ont pas les thunes  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ils ont pas les thunes


À ce stade des négociations, il ne nous est pas possible de commenter les rumeurs.

----------


## pipoop

> À ce stade des négociations, il ne nous est pas possible de commenter les rumeurs.


Tu va rester après la signature du contrat?
Que répondez vous aux rumeurs de harcèlement de certains jeux?

----------


## Baalim

> Tu va rester après la signature du contrat?
> Que répondez vous aux rumeurs de harcèlement de certains jeux?


Monsieur Baalim s'est engagé à rester sur son backlog le temps nécessaire pour l'accompagnement. Aucun jeu, même de qualité, n'a été maltraité et n'a été obligé de fonctionner durant un laps de temps pouvant être considéré comme excessif au regard des usages en cours.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Je mise un petit billet sur le fait que l'abonnement à World of Warcraft, va être intégré au Game Pass sans supplément de prix.*
(parce que dans le jeu produit d'appel, ca va bien se poser ca)

----------


## Ruvon

Une série Shenmue ? Ça pourra pas être pire que les jeux, si ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> *Je mise un petit billet sur le fait que l'abonnement à World of Warcraft, va être intégré au Game Pass sans supplément de prix.*
> (parce que dans le jeu produit d'appel, ca va bien se poser ca)


Ça serait énorme ça ! Personnellement je trouve que le prix de l'abonnement de wow est trop élevé pour ce que c'est maintenant. Une intégration serait super, mais question pognon blibli perdrait beaucoup.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ah bon ? Moi seules mes actions Ubi ont bondi.


Tu dois bien être le seul à t'en réjouir parce que ça fait un moment qu'elles sont plombées.

----------


## Baalim

> Une série Shenmue ? Ça pourra pas être pire que les jeux, si ? 
> 
> https://youtu.be/pldV6eZdHWo


Le character design a l'air très correct  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu dois bien être le seul à t'en réjouir parce que ça fait un moment qu'elles sont plombées.


En janvier 2021 l'action était aux alentours de 80€. Début janvier 2022, elle était tombée vers les 40€. Là elle est remontée à 53€. Je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps Kriegor a ses actions, mais pour faire un bénef avec cette valeur actuelle il aurait fallu les acheter il y a deux semaines, ou avant 2017.




> Le character design a l'air très correct


C'est bien ce qui m'étonne  ::ninja:: 



Sortie ce matin de *WARNO*, qui n'est toujours pas un mix entre Wario et le chanteur Arno mais bien le dernier Eugen Systems.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1611600/WARNO/

----------


## Kriegor

> En janvier 2021 l'action était aux alentours de 80€. Début janvier 2022, elle était tombée vers les 40€. Là elle est remontée à 53€. Je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps Kriegor a ses actions, mais pour faire un bénef avec cette valeur actuelle il aurait fallu les acheter il y a deux semaines, ou avant 2017.


Je n'ai pas dit que j'avais fait des bénéfices mais que "j'avais regagné tout ce que j'avais perdu l'année dernière". Je m'étais positionné sur la valeur l'été dernier, voyant qu'elle descendait assez bas. Bon je me doutais qu'on n'était pas encore rendu en bas de la pente et m'attendais à une période de pertes. Je ne voulais juste pas rater le rebond. Je croyais et crois toujours dans le potentiel d'Ubisoft.

----------


## Shep1

> Sortie ce matin de *WARNO*, qui n'est toujours pas un mix entre Wario et le chanteur Arno mais bien le dernier Eugen Systems.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1611600/WARNO/
> 
> https://youtu.be/z4yZRkFsQUM


J'ai adoré les premiers Wargames, mais au troisième je trouve qu'ils se sont essoufflés. Et leurs jeux d'après étaient bien trop difficiles à prendre en main. Il fallait trop microgérer les unités alors qu'il y en avait une myriade et que les théatres d'opérations étaient gigantesques. 

Je sais pas ce que vaut celui là. Il y en a qui ont essayé ?

----------


## Sorkar

> J'ai adoré les premiers Wargames, mais au troisième je trouve qu'ils se sont essoufflés. Et leurs jeux d'après étaient bien trop difficiles à prendre en main. Il fallait trop microgérer les unités alors qu'il y en avait une myriade et que les théatres d'opérations étaient gigantesques. 
> 
> Je sais pas ce que vaut celui là. Il y en a qui ont essayé ?


J'en ferais surement un bref retour demain après essai sur le topic idoine (enfin sur celui de Warno, pas celui du troll professionnel  ::ninja:: )

Mais a part quelque soucis d'interface, ca à l'air tout bon. De toute façon on va pas être dépaysé a priori.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie aussi de *Aquamarine*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1280750/Aquamarine/






Et de *Alan's Automaton Workshop*, un "puzzle programming".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aton_Workshop/

----------


## Erkin_

> Et de *Alan's Automaton Workshop*, un "puzzle programming".
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aton_Workshop/
> 
> https://youtu.be/aQMF21lyL5E


Je vais garder un œil sur celui là !

----------


## Grosnours

> J'ai adoré les premiers Wargames, mais au troisième je trouve qu'ils se sont essoufflés. Et leurs jeux d'après étaient bien trop difficiles à prendre en main. Il fallait trop microgérer les unités alors qu'il y en avait une myriade et que les théatres d'opérations étaient gigantesques.


Ça tombe bien, ils ont mis le méga turbo sur la macro plutôt que la micro, ont réduit la taille des engagements et ralenti un peu le tout (enfin je trouve, parce que d'autres trouvent que les véhicules vont trop vite).
Je ne sais pas encore si c'est un bon jeu, je n'ai fait qu'une partie, mais cela rappelle bien les wargames sans qu'on soit trop débordé.

----------


## runner

> *3D Realms* recrute pour un nouveau jeu basé sur une IP culte ... On espère tous que ce n'est pas Duke Nukem :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/3d-realms-et-slip...licence-culte/


Gearbox avait racheté la licence à 3drealms mais c'est possible maintenant que Gearbox et 3drealms appartiennent à Embracer. Ce serait logique car c'est la seule licence culte que 3drealms possèdait et repossède à nouveau à moins que ce soit une licence culte dont ils n'ont jamais bossé dessus. Embracer en a une floppée donc il y a le choix.

----------


## ExPanda

Vu la première phrase ça devrait pas être pour Duke, Max Payne, ou Prey...

----------


## Howii

Oui pour moi ils partent sur une nouvelle licence

----------


## Maximelene

> Oui pour moi ils partent sur une nouvelle licence





> We’re looking for Level Designers, Programmers and Producers for *a new game based on a Cult Classic IP*!

----------


## Howii

Oui ben hein, bon.

Hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Ils ont pas les thunes


Au mieux, avec un gros emprunt et vente de parts, ils pourraient éventuellement parvenir à acheter un NFT de la bibliothèque de Baalim  ::P:

----------


## comodorecass

https://steamcharts.com/app/1449850

218 000 joueurs sur Yu-Gi-Oh Master Duel c'est...inattendu. Le jeu tourne également à 80K viewers sur Twitch. C'est quand même assez dingue Steam maintenant. Le premier F2P qui sort monte à des statistiques vertigineuses.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour rester dans le sujet 3D Realms, c'est Apogee qui éditera le remaster de *Rise of the Triad*.




> Apogee Entertainment Publishing Rise of the Triad Remastered on PC, Consoles in 2022
> 3D Realms Passes Publishing Rights to Apogee Entertainment, Inc.
> 
> “While there’s a special place in our heart for Rise of the Triad, we know it's in good hands with our friends at Apogee Entertainment,” said Frederik Schreiber, CEO at 3D Realms. “While we never mind having to drag out a CRT monitor to play old favorites, we hope this release helps new players experience this classic.”




Sortie de *Windjammers 2*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Windjammers_2/






Nouveau trailer pour *Highrise City* (et playtest ouvert sur Steam).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Highrise_City/






Les français de Nova-box annoncent *End of Lines*, un visual novel d'aventure postapo climatique.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../End_of_Lines/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Connaissant les précédents jeux Nova-box, il serait plus juste de parler de visual novel.

----------


## pierrecastor

> https://steamcharts.com/app/1449850
> 
> 218 000 joueurs sur Yu-Gi-Oh Master Duel c'est...inattendu. Le jeu tourne également à 80K viewers sur Twitch. C'est quand même assez dingue Steam maintenant. Le premier F2P qui sort monte à des statistiques vertigineuses.


Je trouve pas ça si inattendu. Yugioh, pour les gens de ma génération et celles d'en dessous, ça été un sacré phénomène, avec un dessin animé bien suivi et des jeux de cartes dans les écoles.

----------


## Ruvon

*Expeditions: Rome* c'est dispo dans moins de deux heures.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...editions_Rome/






Le point&click *Best Month Ever!* sortira le 5 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...st_Month_Ever/






C'est d'ailleurs très bientôt (à 17h) que commence le festoche Big Adventure Event sur Steam. Des jeux d'aventure / point&click ont déjà rendu accessible leur démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/...AdventureEvent






> Connaissant les précédents jeux Nova-box, il serait plus juste de parler de visual novel.


J'ai modifié  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> J'en ferais surement un bref retour demain après essai sur le topic idoine (enfin sur celui de Warno, pas celui du troll professionnel )
> 
> Mais a part quelque soucis d'interface, ca à l'air tout bon. De toute façon on va pas être dépaysé a priori.





> Ça tombe bien, ils ont mis le méga turbo sur la macro plutôt que la micro, ont réduit la taille des engagements et ralenti un peu le tout (enfin je trouve, parce que d'autres trouvent que les véhicules vont trop vite).
> Je ne sais pas encore si c'est un bon jeu, je n'ai fait qu'une partie, mais cela rappelle bien les wargames sans qu'on soit trop débordé.


Merci à vous deux pour vos retours  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

Un streets of rogue 2 est en dev !
Plein d'infos ici : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...23379887553148

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'en ferais surement un bref retour demain après essai sur le topic idoine (enfin sur celui de Warno, pas celui du troll professionnel ).




 :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

LEGO Star Wars : The Skywalker Saga a (enfin) une date de sortie, le 5 avril, et un trailer détaillant son gameplay.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Un streets of rogue 2 est en dev !
> Plein d'infos ici : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...23379887553148


Excellente nouvelle, le 1er opus est déjà excellent, avec son lot de situations grotesques et d'effet domino toujours hilarants à regarder. Vivement.

----------


## pesos

> C'est maboule cette histoire de rachat.
> 
> La seule bonne nouvelle est que ça règle le soucis de licence Hexen et Heretic


https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...-phil-spencer/




> “I was looking at the IP list, I mean, let’s go!” Spencer said. "‘King’s Quest,’ ‘Guitar Hero.’ ... I should know this but I think they got ‘HeXen.’”
> 
> “HeXen,” indeed an Activision Blizzard property, is a cult hit first-person game about using magic spells. Microsoft’s pending acquisition of Activision Blizzard also means owning the rights to many creations from gaming’s past, including Crash Bandicoot, the original Sony PlayStation mascot. There’s also the influential and popular Tony Hawk skateboard series, and beloved characters like Spyro the Dragon.


Allez refilez moi ça à ID  :Bave:

----------


## runner

> https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...-phil-spencer/
> 
> 
> 
> Allez refilez moi ça à ID


Je dirais machinegames, Raven et Arkane car si c'est pour faire comme doom eternal, non merci.

----------


## pesos

Mouais perso j'ai trouvé les derniers Wolfenstein un peu nuls donc je préfère clairement qu'ID s'occupe du bébé.

Raven je crois qu'ils font du calof, Arkane pourquoi pas ça pourrait être sympa !

----------


## runner

> https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...-phil-spencer/


Très bonne nouvelle. Si cela permet enfin à activision de ne plus s'appeler callofacti et exploiter les nombreuses excellentes licences abandonnées pour une vache à lait, ce serait une bonne chose.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mouais perso j'ai trouvé les derniers Wolfenstein un peu nuls donc je préfère clairement qu'ID s'occupe du bébé.


Je peux comprendre mais perso, c'est doom eternal que j'ai trouvé très chiant et j'aimerai pas qu'ID s'occupe d'autres licences.





> Raven je crois qu'ils font du calof,


Ils faisaient jusqu'à maintenant. Avec le rachat, ils vont surement retrouver leur liberté. En plus, c'est leur licence.
C'est fini la tyrannie de Bobby pour la monoculture.





> Arkane pourquoi pas ça pourrait être sympa !


Dark messiah était très bon.

Avec le rachat de Bethesda et d'activision, ils ne manquent pas de studio spécialiste des FPS donc il y a le choix.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Pour rester dans le sujet 3D Realms, c'est Apogee qui éditera le remaster de *Rise of the Triad*.


Le remaster du jeu DOS de 1994 ou du remake de 2013 ?

----------


## runner

Ce rachat, ça va être pour les studios emprisonnés par acti pour faire du call of duty ad nauseam une délivrance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le remaster du jeu DOS de 1994 ou du remake de 2013 ?


Jeux DOS
https://www.pcgamer.com/classic-90s-...ter-next-year/

----------


## Tenebris

Tiens, la Russie qui aurait les crypto dans le collimateur avec possible interdiction en vue: https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-m...nnaies-1426052

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

*Ghostwire: Tokyo* devrait donc sortir le 24 Mars sur PS5 et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/play...rch-24-release

L'application pour jouer aux jeux Android sur Windows est en phase de bêta-test :

https://gamerant.com/google-play-gam...aming-pc-beta/

2 images du modèle du personnage principal de *Senua's Saga: Hellblade II* :

https://gamerant.com/hellblade-2-senua-character-model/





Live in Night City est un mod pour *Cyberpunk 2077* rajoutant des mécanismes de survie. La première version permet de rajouter la faim, la soif et la fatigue :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-cyberpu...survival-game/

https://www.nexusmods.com/cyberpunk2077/mods/3729

*Final Fantasy 7* sorti sur PC en 1998 était toujours bloqué à 15 fps ... Et maintenant, un mod permet enfin de jouer à 60 fps :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-mere-25-ye...o-15fps-on-pc/

https://github.com/julianxhokaxhiu/FFNx




Des nouvelles, mais pas trop de *Witchfire*, par les développeurs de The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, qui sort en accès anticipé sur PC au 4ème trimestre :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ore-48219.html

https://www.theastronauts.com/2022/0...iggest-qa-yet/

Le schmup *SHINORUBI* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/shi...se-dadrenaline




Le jeu de survie - exploration - point'n click *Aquamarine* est disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/aqu...e-pointn-click




Où Ian Campbell, lead designer de *Nobody Saves the World*, parle du jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...aves-the-world

*Super Rare Games*, qui vend des copies physiques de jeux vidéos, annonce la création d'un label d'édition nommé Super Rare Originals :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...lishing-label/

Voici les configurations requises pour *Total War: Warhammer 3*. Oui, 120 Go :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/here-...r-warhammer-3/

Le *Unreal Engine 5 Early Access Game Starter Kit* est disponible gratuitement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/unrea...free-download/

Le stream pour discuter de la date de sortie du schmup *Sol Cresta* est maintenant prévu pour le 22 Janvier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/sol-...for-january-22

Le jeu de catch *WWE 2K22* sortira le 11 Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/wwe-...nches-march-11




Le remaster *Deadly Dozen Reloaded* sortira ce printemps sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/dead...-switch-and-pc

----------


## Aza

J'ai une question totalement con :

les 69 milliards de rachat de Blizzard là, l'argent il va dans les poches à qui ? Par exemple je vend ma maison, c'est moi qui empoche l'argent et laisse le bien. Là, l'argent sors des comptes de Microsoft pour aller dans les comptes à qui ? Aux actionnaires ?

C'est tellement des montants astronomiques que je suis perdu xD

----------


## 564.3

> les 69 milliards de rachat de Blizzard là, l'argent il va dans les poches à qui ? Par exemple je vend ma maison, c'est moi qui empoche l'argent et laisse le bien. Là, l'argent sors des comptes de Microsoft pour aller dans les comptes à qui ? Aux actionnaires ?


Oui, ils rachètent les actions.

----------


## Aza

> Oui, ils rachètent les actions.


Donc l'argent va dans la poche des actionnaires ? Pourtant la capitalisation n'a pas gagné 69 Milliards

----------


## 564.3

> Donc l'argent va dans la poche des actionnaires ? Pourtant la capitalisation n'a pas gagné 69 Milliards


C'est un vote du conseil d'administration d'Activision-Blizzard, ou quelque chose du genre.

Une des refs après un coup de Google:



> Redmond, Wash.-based Microsoft will pay $95 in cash per share for Santa Monica, Calif.-based Activision. The deal is valued at $68.7 billion, inclusive of Activision's net cash.


Edit: enfin c'est la bourse quoi, ceux qui avaient payé leurs actions plus de $100 y a 6 mois ne doivent pas être super contents (et ont peut-être voté pour négocier plus durement), mais ça reste un bon prix globalement

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG *Coromon* sortira sur Switch et PC le 31 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/coro...nches-march-31




Microids a signé pour produire 3 nouveaux jeux *Garfield* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/micr...garfield-games

Où ça parle du casting de *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février sur PlayStation :

https://www.thegamer.com/horizon-for...rie-anne-moss/




Après avoir parlé de 500 heures de jeu, *Dying Light 2 Stay Human* parle de 350.000 mots :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/dy.../1100-6499794/





*Battlefield 2042* rajoute un mode Zombies jusqu'au 27 Janvier :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6499809/





Les plaques officielles de *PS5* sont disponibles en Grande-Bretagne :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rly-in-the-uk/

Le show printanier du *Future Games Show* aura lieu le 24 Mars :

https://www.gamesradar.com/future-ga...showcase-2022/

9000 bots ont été bannis de *New World* depuis sa sortie :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385952.html

Le jeu de survie de mini-pouces *Grounded* passe en version 0.12.0 sur ses serveurs de test :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/gr...ones-inedites/





Les *soldes Steam* de la nouvelle année lunaire devraient avoir lieu du 27 Janvier au 3 Février selon les fieffés dataminers de SteamDB :

https://gamerant.com/steam-lunar-new...art-next-week/

Johnny Cash, ancien développeur pour World Of Warcraft, devient lead quest designer pour Fornite chez *Epic* :

https://gamerant.com/blizzard-johnny...uest-designer/

*Windjammers 2* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.actugaming.net/windjamme...mation-468612/




Où ça parle de *Slime Rancher 2*, qui doit sortir cette année en accès anticipé :

https://nofrag.com/slime-rancher-2-d...-ciel-partout/

https://ftw.usatoday.com/2022/01/sli...argos-graphics

Les ptites icônes de compatibilité avec le *Steam Deck* commencent à apparaitre. Sur Steam, pas sur le Windows Store :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/...finally-appear

Le RTS *Warno* est sorti aujourd'hui en accès anticipé :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warno/early...unch-divisions

*Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker* sortira le 5 Avril sur toutes les consoles et sur PC. À noter un nouveau système de combat basé sur les combos et les contres ... :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/lego-...rview-trailer/




... Et ceci avec les révélations d'un crunch effroyable et de harcélement des développeurs de TT Game, prémédités et organisés par les managers successifs du stuio :

https://www.polygon.com/features/228...ch-at-tt-games
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ars-48220.html
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...at-lego-studio

*Bobby Kotick* dit du caca à propos du rachat d'Activision-Blizzard, qui serait pour le metaverse de Microsoft :





*Bobby Kotick* aimerait bien aussi voir le retour des licences Guitar Hero et Skylanders (Fallait pas mettre toutes tes équipes sur Kalof) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nd-skylanders/

*Bobby Kotick* blâme les retards d'Overwatch 2 et de Diablo 4 pour la baisse du prix de l'action, pas les histoires de harcélement dont certaines le concernant. Et bon, c'est pas comme si le turn over monstrueux d'employés dû aux conditions salariales et au harcélement était la cause principale de retard :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...-diablo-delay/

Et justement, Tracy Kennedy, productrice d'*Overwatch 2*, vient de lâcher que si le jeu est en retard, c'est parce que Bobby arrêtait pas de filer des projets concernant Overwatch 1 à ses équipes (avec des heures supps non payées évidemment) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/overwatch...lost-dev-time/









Les anciens jeux *Activision Blizzard* ne seront évidemment pas retirés des autres plateformes :

https://www.gamesradar.com/activisio...r-acquisition/

*Sony* s'attend bien sûr à que les accords conclus avec Activision-Blizzard soient respectés, comme pour Deathloop. Mais ça devrait être bon, Microsoft, c'est pas Disney. Par contre, je m'engagerai moins sur le fait de garder les jeux multiplateformes, surtout quand PlayStation demande du pognon pour permettre le crossplay :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050846253.html
https://www.polygon.com/22893082/mic...-multiplatform

Il y a une FAQ envoyées aux employés sur le rachat, qui répond aux questions faciles et prévues :

https://kotaku.com/official-faq-for-...-de-1848388489

*Ken Kutaragi*, le créateur de la PlayStation, ne voit pas l'intérêt du metaverse (et des casques VR) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/creator-of-p...the-metaverse/

*MechaFightClub* est un jeu de combat de poulets-robots ... Pourquoi pas ... Ha oui, avec des NFT :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/20/r...club-nft-game/

*Decentraland* est un metaverse à NFT ... et les journalistes sont très peu impressionnés :

https://kotaku.com/nft-crypto-metave...ert-1848393089
https://www.thegamer.com/decentraland-nft-metaverse/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Meta-Facebook* étudieraient les magnifiques opportunités de faire du pognon avec les NFT, en permettant aux utilisateurs le réseau social d'en créer facilement, en permettant de les exhiber sur son profil, et évidemment en créant une plateforme d'échange :

https://gizmodo.com/meta-facebook-in...ace-1848390680

*Twitter* s'est vu une nouvelle fois demander, moins poliment, de préciser les moyens utilisés pour lutter contre la haine en ligne par la justice française :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...3_4408996.html

La *Commission Européenne* vient de lancer un appel à projet pour créer un service de résolution DNS européen, avec meilleure protection des données personnelles et blocage de sites malveillants :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/l-e...s-2053828.html

Le Parlement Européen vient de voter le début des négociations avec les états membres pour le *Digital Services Act*, qui prévoit de rendre les grandes plateformes plus responsables de leur contenus. La loi concerne les sites illégaux, les arnaques sur les sites de vente, la désinformation et surtout la protection des données personnelles :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...numerique.html

*Crypto.com* admet finalement le vol de 34 millions de dollars qui s'est déroulé Lundi dernier :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-com-final...y-h-1848389819

Voilà les résultats du sondage annuel de la *Game Developers Conference* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/20/g...ain-metaverse/

Si vous utilisez encore gratuitement *Google Workspace* pour avoir un compte customisé (ne finissant pas par @gmail), il va falloir passer à un compte payant avant le 1er Mai, sous peine d'upgrade automatique vers le service payant s'il a vos informations de paiement ou suspension du compte :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...-your-account/

----------


## KOUB

Histoire de rire, la dernière mise à jour concernant l'état de *Squadron 42*. Nan mais le jeu était presque prêt à sortir en 2019 et a été rebooté en 2016 hein, tout va bien :

https://mailchi.mp/cloudimperiumgame...0?e=ca7f53b23c

----------


## Frypolar

> https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...-phil-spencer/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Microsoft’s pending acquisition of Activision Blizzard also means owning the rights to many creations from gaming’s past, including Crash Bandicoot, the original Sony PlayStation mascot.


La petite pique en passant  :^_^:

----------


## runner

Bobby c'est un peu l'oncle bourré que tu es obligé d'accepter tant que tu es jeune mais que tu es content de ne plus voir quand tu as pris ton envol. Ils vont vite le virer en faisant pression s'il se met à dire n'importe quoi. C'est pas bien de vieillir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> “[Xbox CEO] Phil [Spencer] and I started riffing on things for the future,” Kotick said. “I’ll give you three that are really compelling. I wanted to make a new Guitar Hero for a while, but I don’t want to add teams to do manufacturing and supply chain and QA for manufacturing. And the chip shortages are enormous.
> 
> “We didn’t really have the ability to do that. I had a really cool vision for what the next Guitar Hero would be, and realised we don’t have the resources to do that.


Je ne savais pas que l'argent récolté avec WOW et COd ne pourrait pas suffir. 
Guitar hero, le jeu qui coute 10 fois plus que star citizen. ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Tracy Kennedy ferait mieux de la jouer discrète Bobby est pas encore parti

----------


## Tahia

> Tracy Kennedy ferait mieux de la jouer discrète Bobby est pas encore parti


Au contraire, je trouve si ça peut donner la force aux gens harcelés de parler.

----------


## Supergounou

> Johnny Cash, ancien développeur pour World Of Warcraft




 ::huh::

----------


## runner

> Tracy Kennedy ferait mieux de la jouer discrète Bobby est pas encore parti


C'est courageux. Avec Ms derrière, Bobby ne va pas forcément pouvoir faire ce qu'il veut comme avant. Ms ne possède pas encore activision mais ils vont avoir une grosse influence sur les décisions internes ne serait-ce que parce que ceux qui décident pour acti et ne vont pas forcément partir comme Bobby n'ont pas envie de s'attirer les foudres de MS.

----------


## pipoop

Je dis pas le contraire mais poster l'équivalent du nananere...
C'est avant ou pendant qu'il faut en parler

----------


## Ruvon

Déjà sorti le 1er décembre sur GoG, *Chronomaster* a une page Steam et sortira le 3 février. Comme le disait Catel :




> J'avais zappé cette sortie (le jeu a été rapidement oublié malgré une très bonne critique), mais il faut savoir qu'il a été fait par le studio de Sanitarium !


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Chronomaster/

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, de vieilles licences Microprose ressortent sur Steam. Mais éditées par Atari, pas par la nouvelle entité Microprose. C'était bien la peine de nous vendre "la légende est de retour" quand le nom Microprose a été repris  ::siffle:: 

*The Ancient Art of War in the Skies*



*F-15 Strike Eagle*



Atari annonce aussi que *Solo Flight*, *Harrier Jump Jet* et *Dog Fight: 80 Years of Aerial Warfare* vont suivre, mais les pages Steam ne sont pas encore ouvertes.



*HITMAN 3* est donc sorti sur Steam. Au prix fort. Et pour s'y retrouver dans les différentes versions, il faut un doctorat en physique quantique. Attention, si vous possédez les précédents, liez tout votre contenu possédé via un compte IOI, n'achetez pas les "pack" pour ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1659040/HITMAN_3/

Une review qui récap un peu tout ça :




> The game itself isn't bad (it's excellent) but here are a few things you should NOT do on a Steam release, specially since you should've already learned from past experiences:
> 1. Don't release a 1 year old game *at full price* while increasing the price on other platforms to match it.
> 2. Don't create fake "discounts" by increasing the base price of your DLC.
> 3. Don't create 6 different packs that are so confusing not even their Steam description can explain the difference properly.
> 4. Don't create 2 "access passes" for each of the previous 2 games without explaining what the hell the difference is between them.
> 5. Don't forget to tell your clients that *if they already own the previous games, they don't need to buy the access passes, they just need to connect their IOI account to each of the games they already own*.
> 6. Don't force people to use your IOI account system to play a singleplayer game if that system can't handle the load of all the new players coming in from gamepass and if you're not even gonna bother to provide cross-progress between different game clients and platforms.
> 7. Don't hype up the PC VR mode if you're gonna do this half-assed of a port. Seriously, one of the worst VR ports I've ever seen, zero effort.

----------


## Ruvon

*Blackwind*, un top down hack&slash avec un gros mecha, est sorti sur Steam et est bien mal accueilli parce que la caméra est totalement pétée. C'est con, c'était sûrement pas le jeu du siècle mais ça pouvait être rigolo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1567520/Blackwind/






*NORCO*, point&click dans une Louisiane gothique, sortira le 5 mars et a une démo dispo pendant le Big Adventure Event en cours.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1221250/NORCO/






*Startup Panic* est sorti d'exclusivité EGS et arrive sur Steam. Si, vous savez, ce tycoon de boite informatique en pixel art auquel quasi personne n'a joué même pas la presse vu l'absence de reviews ? Bon ben il a une démo, c'est déjà ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Startup_Panic/






Le FPS d'horreur Cthulesque *Underworld Dreams: The False King* sortira au printemps 2022 sur Steam et sur Switch.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_False_King/






Le 2500ème Roguelike Deckbuilder de l'année, *Castle Morihisa*, sortira le 10 février sur Steam et sur Switch. Démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...stle_Morihisa/

----------


## Ruvon

*Expeditions: Rome* est donc sorti et l'accueil est positif.

Profitons-en, puisque Logic Artists, le studio qui a réalisé les jeux de la série, va arrêter de faire des jeux et se lancer dans les NFT blockchainés.

Monde de merde.

https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/21/d...to-blockchain/




> Dynasty Studios originates from Logic Artists, a Denmark-based gaming studio founded in 2011. It has made games such as the Expeditions series of titles, and it is finishing up work on Expeditions: Rome, which will be published by THQ Nordic. *After that, Logic Artists will wind down and its staff will join Dynasty Studios.*

----------


## ExPanda

> https://www.rollingstone.fr/wp-conte...ohnny-cash.png


Bah oui, t'as jamais entendu "Artas's gonna cut you down" ?  ::huh::

----------


## FB74

*"The Cuphead Show"*, adaptation sur Netflix du jeu vidéo *Cuphead* sous forme d'une série:




Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaudra, mais graphiquement c'est superbe.  ::): 

Site officiel:
https://www.cupheadcountdown.com/

----------


## Gero

> Je dis pas le contraire mais poster l'équivalent du nananere...
> C'est avant ou pendant qu'il faut en parler


Ouais enfin bon elle travaille sur OW2 un jeu n'aurait jamais du exister en soit. En vrai le Bobby il eu plus ou moins raison de maintenir OW1  ::ninja:: 




> *HITMAN 3* est donc sorti sur Steam. Au prix fort. Et pour s'y retrouver dans les différentes versions, il faut un doctorat en physique quantique. Attention, si vous possédez les précédents, liez tout votre contenu possédé via un compte IOI, n'achetez pas les "pack" pour ça.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1659040/HITMAN_3/
> 
> Une review qui récap un peu tout ça :


Putain mais. Ils veulent vraiment se faire dester un max IOI ? Après un an d'exclu EGS insensée déjà. Heureusement qu'il est dans le game pass si tu veux pas de te prendre la tête.

----------


## Sannom

> Ouais enfin bon elle travaille sur OW2 un jeu n'aurait jamais du exister en soit. En vrai le Bobby il eu plus ou moins raison de maintenir OW1


Fallait pas qu'il demande une suite alors  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> Putain mais. Ils veulent vraiment se faire dester un max IOI ? Après un an d'exclu EGS insensée déjà. Heureusement qu'il est dans le game pass si tu veux pas de te prendre la tête.


Pleurer qu'on a plus d'éditeur et réclamer le soutien des joueurs (j'ai été assez con pour le faire et préco la gold du 2 à 100 balles) 
Prendre l'argent d'Epic 
Respecter les joueurs quand on sort un jeu déjà rentabilisé sur une autre plateforme 

Qu'ils aillent bien se faire foutre.

----------


## runner

> *Expeditions: Rome* est donc sorti et l'accueil est positif.
> 
> Profitons-en, puisque Logic Artists, le studio qui a réalisé les jeux de la série, va arrêter de faire des jeux et se lancer dans les NFT blockchainés.
> 
> Monde de merde.
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2021/12/21/d...to-blockchain/


Bientôt le pole emploi donc une fois qu'ils se seront plantés.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pleurer qu'on a plus d'éditeur et réclamer le soutien des joueurs (j'ai été assez con pour le faire et préco la gold du 2 à 100 balles) https://forum-images.hardware.fr/ima.../5/edhelas.gif
> Prendre l'argent d'Epic https://forum-images.hardware.fr/ima.../5/edhelas.gif
> Respecter les joueurs quand on sort un jeu déjà rentabilisé sur une autre plateforme https://forum-images.hardware.fr/ima.../4/edhelas.gif
> 
> Qu'ils aillent bien se faire foutre.


Et sortir le jeu sur GOg sans même enlever le DRM.
IOI, s'ils voulaient faire pire, ils s'y prendraient pas autrement.

----------


## Gero

> Fallait pas qu'il demande une suite alors


J'ai jamais demandé une suite, j'ai RQ la licence après Brigitte  ::ninja:: 




> Pleurer qu'on a plus d'éditeur et réclamer le soutien des joueurs (j'ai été assez con pour le faire et préco la gold du 2 à 100 balles) https://forum-images.hardware.fr/ima.../5/edhelas.gif
> Prendre l'argent d'Epic https://forum-images.hardware.fr/ima.../5/edhelas.gif
> Respecter les joueurs quand on sort un jeu déjà rentabilisé sur une autre plateforme https://forum-images.hardware.fr/ima.../4/edhelas.gif
> 
> Qu'ils aillent bien se faire foutre.


Je suis vraiment surpris qu'ils soient encore la IOI, ils font n'importe quoi et ça passe. Perso j'ai toujours rien compris à ce que tu achètes quand tu veux jouer à Hitman, que ce soit le 1 le 2 ou le 3.

----------


## pesos

> Et sortir le jeu sur GOg sans même enlever le DRM.
> IOI, s'ils voulaient faire pire, ils s'y prendraient pas autrement.


Ouais après c'est particulier parce que le jeu passe par une connexion permanente et toute la progression est gérée coté serveurs.

----------


## hixe33

> Heureusement qu'il est dans le game pass si tu veux pas de te prendre la tête.


C'est toujours prise de tête pour les DLC et le transfert de progression, ils n'ont pas oublié les joueurs Gamepass t'inquiète pas  :^_^:

----------


## Howii

> J'ai jamais demandé une suite, j'ai RQ la licence après Brigitte


Il parlait de Bobby

----------


## Catel

> Tiens, de vieilles licences Microprose ressortent sur Steam. Mais éditées par Atari, pas par la nouvelle entité Microprose. C'était bien la peine de nous vendre "la légende est de retour" quand le nom Microprose a été repris


Ah je ne savais pas que Atari avait récupéré certains titres Microprose. Par contre on nous a expliqué dès l'annonce du retour du label que le catalogue est éparpillé un peu partout et que le nouveau Microprose consisterait à distribuer de nouvelles créations. Oui non effectivement ce n'était pas de la communication officielle.

Une grande partie des jeux Microprose sont possédés par Tommo qui les distribue via son label Retroism. D'autres se baladent dans la nature.
https://www.gog.com/games?publishers=retroism

Pour ces titres Atari, il est possible qu'ils aient été ressortis par Pixel Games qui a déjà travaillé sur le retour d'autres jeux Infogrames ou Epyx.


edit: ha ben si je le savais en fait  ::ninja::  https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13633285

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah je ne savais pas que Atari avait récupéré certains titres Microprose. Par contre on nous a expliqué dès l'annonce du retour du label que le catalogue est éparpillé un peu partout et que le nouveau Microprose consisterait à distribuer de nouvelles créations. Oui non effectivement ce n'était pas de la communication officielle.
> 
> Une grande partie des jeux Microprose sont possédés par Tommo qui les distribue via son label Retroism. D'autres se baladent dans la nature.
> https://www.gog.com/games?publishers=retroism
> 
> Pour ces titres Atari, il est possible qu'ils aient été ressortis par Pixel Games qui a déjà travaillé sur le retour d'autres jeux Infogrames ou Epyx.
> 
> 
> edit: ha ben si je le savais en fait  https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13633285


Ce n'était effectivement pas la communication officielle de Microprose, mais bien celle de gens de dire "c'était trop bien Microprose, trop bien qu'ils reviennent" alors que l'objectif était justement de sortir de nouvelles licences (et qu'il était bien trop tôt pour dire que ça allait être trop bien et inutile de balancer la liste des créations passées en parlant de la nouvelle entité qui n'a que le nom en commun avec le passé)  ::ninja:: 

Par contre depuis, on voit que Microprose édite des jeux intéressants, et ça c'est carrément une bonne chose.

----------


## Drakkoone

Ghostlight a fini par céder à ces sales pédophiles de weeb et ont sortis un patch officiel de restauration du contenu qui avait été censuré dans Mary Skelter 2  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, se demandaient quel genre de contenu étaient ces "Purge Corruption minigames" :

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est pas juste possible de nous l'écrire, sans qu'on ne doive se taper des vidéos ?

----------


## Herman Speed

Ce Grand N'importe Quoi !  ::lol::  TOUT S'EXPLIQUE PAR LES PETITES CULOTTES Tm (c)

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est pas juste possible de nous l'écrire, sans qu'on ne doive se taper des vidéos ?


Je ne crois pas pouvoir pondre une description qui rendrait plus honneur à cette fonctionnalité que 10s de cette vidéo.

----------


## Herman Speed

Ce serait trop long, sans oublier comment décrir les étranges gémissements lors de la purge de la corruption ! 

«Je suis comme saint Thomas, je ne crois que ce que je vois»  :Pouah:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah. Ok.  :WTF: 

Et depuis quand ce genre de trucs passent sur le forum ?

----------


## Herman Speed

> Ah. Ok. 
> 
> Et depuis quand ce genre de trucs passent sur le forum ?


C'est pas hors charte. Cela ne rentre pas dans le cadre de la pédophilie, sauf avis du modo.  C'est un bon test, tiens ! 

Troll : souvent utilisé par les fans du genre

C'est peut-être des créatures féminines vieilles de 1500 ans avec l'apparence d'une fillette. Tm justification Japoniaise.

----------


## runner

En tout cas, ça donne envie d'acheter day one. 



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::  ::trollface::

----------


## akaraziel

> pour ceux qui, comme moi, se demandaient quel genre de contenu étaient ces "purge corruption minigames" :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qan_xl6zium


wtf  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'en ai marre, j'ai jamais réussi à trouver ce jeu dont vous parlez tous et qui s'appelle Day One.

----------


## Zerger

"C'est juste du dessin"

----------


## Maximelene

> En tout cas, ça donne envie d'acheter day one. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


J'espère que t'as une machine à voyager dans le temps, parce que le jeu est sorti y'a une semaine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> J'en ai marre, j'ai jamais réussi à trouver ce jeu dont vous parlez tous et qui s'appelle Day One.


Viens en parler dans le topic idoine.

----------


## Baalim

> J'en ai marre, j'ai jamais réussi à trouver ce jeu dont vous parlez tous et qui s'appelle Day One.


C'est dommage, c'était vraiment un super jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

*Not for Broadcast*, qui sort d'early access le 25, est désormais officiellement dans le Livre des Records en tant que jeu ayant le plus de contenu Full Motion Video, avec quasiment 43 heures (plus exactement 42 heures, 57 minutes et 52 secondes).



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est dommage, c'était vraiment un super jeu 
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1600159946


Tututut ce n'est pas le nom complet, y'a trucage, aucun rapport  :Indeed:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *Not for Broadcast*, qui sort d'early access le 25, est désormais officiellement dans le Livre des Records en tant que jeu ayant le plus de contenu Full Motion Video, avec quasiment 43 heures (plus exactement 42 heures, 57 minutes et 52 secondes).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attachm...994&height=559


Malware était assez enthousiaste vis-à-vis du jeu dans la dernière emission CPC.

----------


## pierrecastor

En vrai, j'avais vu j'sais plus qui en stream sur l'early, je suis carrément hypé par ce jeu.

----------


## La Chouette

> Malware était assez enthousiaste vis-à-vis du jeu dans la dernière emission CPC.


Tant mieux, c'est un excellent jeu, j'y ai passé 80 heures à refaire des runs à l'époque du bonus Confinement pour voir tout le contenu.




> En vrai, j'avais vu j'sais plus qui en stream sur l'early, je suis carrément hypé par ce jeu.


Ca va clairement être mon GOTY 2022. Le jeu d'acteur est très bon (sauf quand il est volontairement mauvais), y a de l'humour, mais aussi un scénario assez sérieux, y a pas mal de variations selon tes choix, un plaisir si tu accroches.

----------


## pipoop

> C'est dommage, c'était vraiment un super jeu 
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1600159946


Fake news
Je l'ai il était tout pourri

----------


## KOUB

Sincère salutations du Vendredi,

Le point'n click *Norco*, qui sort le 24 Mars, a le droit à une démo sur Steam :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rco-48222.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1221250/NORCO/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le pikmin de contrebande *Tinykin*, qui doit sortir sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la XBox One, cet été :

https://www.factornews.com/enbref/le...deo-48224.html




*Fates Of Ort* est un RPG disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fat...ion-rpg-mashup

https://store.steampowered.com/app/895480/Fates_of_Ort/




*Blood Bowl 3* ne sortira finalement pas en accès anticipé mais aura droit à des bêtas fermées. La prochaine aura lieu du 25 Janvier au 2 Avril mais est réservée à des gens ayant participé à la précédente ou ayant pré-commandé le jeu de plateau :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/blo...n-beta-instead

*Chessformer* est un jeu de réflexion à base de pièces d'échec, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/che...-pieces-dechec




10 minutes de gameplay pour *Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem*, qui sort le 25 Janvier. Vu l'était du 4, attendez les tests quand même :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...berian-mayhem/




Le jeu d'horreur *The Bridge Curse: Road to Salvation* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC. Une démo sera disponible pour le Steam Next Fest de Février :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/firs...nounced-for-pc

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de survie pokémonesque *Palworld*, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur Steam. C'est par le studio de Craftopia, toujours en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/palw...er-screenshots




Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves Collection*, qui sort le 25 Janvier sur PS5 et quelque part en 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/unch...launch-trailer




Le remaster d'*Elasto Mania* sortira sur toutes les consoles le 26 Janvier. La version Steam de base sera upgradée gratuitement :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/elas...hes-january-26

Un nouveau concept-art pour *Starfield* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...lonies-capital





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait bien que *Jedi: Fallen Order 2* et le prochain *Need For Speed* doivent sortir à la fin de l'année. Aussi, une présentation du premier le 4 Mai, ça serait bien classe :

https://www.thegamer.com/jedi-fallen...or-speed-2022/

*New World* continue à perdre lentement des joueurs, ce qui ennuie ceux qui restent vu que le endgame n'est pour le moment que du PvP :

https://www.thegamer.com/new-world-l...-server-merge/

*Battlefield 2042* a introduit un mode de survie temporaire avec des zombies hier. Le mode a été supprimé aujourd'hui après que les développeurs se soient rendus compte que le mode ne servait qu'à farmer de l'XP qui s'appliquait à d'autres éléments du jeu :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6499869/

*Dying Light 2* aura droit à une amélioration gratuite vers la nouvelle génération de consoles. Mais pas de cross play pour le moment par contre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dying-lig...-op-at-launch/

Tout comme *My Friend Peppa Pig*, qui aura en plus droit à un DLC en 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/my-friend-pep...ed-march-2022/

Un ptit peu de gameplay pour le remake de *Resident Evil* premier du nom, fait par des fans :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-1...make-gameplay/




Le point'n click *Syberia : The World Before* sortira le 18 Mars sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/syberia-t...e-2022-468773/





Le bug qui empêchait de lancer la version PC de *Monster Hunter Rise* a été patché aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/monster-hun...patch-save-bug

Amplitude a sorti un mod officiel Endless pour *Humankind* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/humankind/endless-mod




Le wargame *General Staff* doit sortir cette année. Il est basé sur un système utilisé pour tester des IA :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/general-staff/release-date




Pas de mode coop ou multijoueur à la sortie pour *Slime Rancher 2*, qui sort cette année sur XBox et PC :

https://gamewave.fr/slime-rancher-2/...r-a-sa-sortie/

Ça se passe pas mal pour *Jade Raymond*, qui a recruté 65 personnes dans Haven Studios pour développer un jeu PlayStation :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050846291.html

----------


## KOUB

Présentation de Zed, un perso de l'action-RPG *Endless Dungeon*, qui doit sortir un de ces jours :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050846309.html




*Grand Theft Auto 5* sur Game Boy. Parce que Doom, c'est pas assez :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-grand-...e-boy-somehow/




Un guide d'achat pour *Hitman 3* sorti sur Steam par FactorNews, parce que c'est un peu le bordel quand même :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...les-48221.html

*Hitman 3* se fait d'ailleurs review-bomber sur Steam, non seulement à cause des options d'achats peu claires, mais aussi évidemment pour chialer contre l'exclusivité Epic :

https://gamerant.com/hitman-3-steam-review-bombed/

Le subreddit d'*Hitman* a été fermé pour cause de harcélement ciblé. Le mode VR semble aussi un peu cassé :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/hitman-3/subreddit





*WikiTrivia* est un jeu dans le monde réel de la rélité véritable dont le nom m'échappe et pourtant je me souviens qu'il en a été discuté lors d'une émission de CPC chez O'Gaming. Même qu'Izual a dit sortir le jeu quand il voulait que les gens se cassent de chez lui en fin de soirée. Oui, ma mémoire est étrange. Sinon, il s'agit de placer des événements historiques dans l'ordre chronologique. Et là, le jeu est gratuit et sur navigateur internet :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pla...-in-wikitrivia

*Ibatic* est un jeu de plateforme, gratuit sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/ibatic

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1751800/Ibatic/




*Empire of Ember* est un action-RPG avec un peu de stratégie et de gestion, actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/emp...ndes-batailles




Le jeu d'horreur *In Nightmare*, qui doit sortir le 29 Mars en exclusivité stricte sur PlayStationa été évalué sur PC aux USA :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/plays...-rated-for-pc/




Le tactical FPS *World War 3* fait des efforts pour ses localisations, devrait sortir de la bêta fermée en Mars et passer en free-to-play :

https://www.thegamer.com/world-war-3...-localisation/

----------


## KOUB

De nouvelles infos concernant *Elden Ring*, grâce à un bêta test en Chine :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...ese-data-mine/




Suda 51 a rencontré Marvel :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-with-marvel/

Le FPS multijoueur *Midnight Ghost Hunt* aura une bêta fermée du 28 au 30 Janvier :

https://www.gamesradar.com/midnight-...d-by-daylight/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait bien qu'Activision arrête de sortir un *Kalof annuel*. Rien à voir avec des ventes décevantes, ou un concept qui tourne en rond :

https://www.gamesradar.com/activisio...ease-schedule/

Rien à voir non plus avec les chiffres d'audience de *Kalof Warzone* sur Twitch qui s'effondrent, en raison principalement des nombreux nouveaux bugs et la surpopulation de tricheurs, même avec Ricochet :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-twit...pdate-caldera/

*MADFINGER Games* arrête de développer des jeux mobiles et se lance dans le développement d'un FPS harcore sous Unreal Engine 5 pour consoles et PC :

https://wccftech.com/shadowgun-devel...real-engine-5/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il n'y aurait aucune chance que *Dragon Age 4* sorte cette année :

https://gamerant.com/dragon-age-4-re...022-no-chance/

*Battlefield 2042*, dernier pic à moins de 7000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam, déçoit de beaucoup les attentes d'EA. En même temps, fallait finir le jeu et surtout pas changer le concept de Battle Royale à quoique ce soit Battlefield 2042 au milieu du développement. Une option pour faire passer le jeu en free-to-play serait envisagée :

https://gamerant.com/battlefield-204...-disappointed/

Une bande-annonce pour *Dying Light 2*, pour montrer à quel point il est beau sur PS5 :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-2-t...raphics-modes/




La dernière mise à jour du FPS / Survival *Chernobylite* rajoute des bestioles et une quête secondaire :

https://gamerant.com/chernobylite-ex...nsters-update/

Il y a toujours des problèmes de désynchronisation dans le multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...desync-issues/

Limen, un modeur bien connu de *Kingdom Hearts* a sorti un niveau musical basé sur une chanson d'Encanto :

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...ody-of-memory/





LA sortie de la version Switch de *Life is Strange Remastered Collection* a été retardée à plus tard cette année tandis que les versions PS4, XBox One, PC et Stadia, sortent toujours le 1er Février :

https://noisypixel.net/life-is-stran...-delay-switch/

Le jeu supplémentaire mensuel du *Switch Online +* sera The Legend of Zelda: Majora’s Mask :

https://noisypixel.net/zelda-majoras...pack-february/

le city-builder *Nebuchadnezzar* aura droit à une grosse mise à jour le 16 Février, en rapport avec la religion :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nebuchadnez...s-release-date

Le patch 41.66 pour *Project Zomboid* doit bientôt débarquer :

https://gamewave.fr/project-zomboid/...e-patch-41-66/

Les fondateurs de *Logic Artists*, le studio derrière Expeditions: Rome, fondent un nouveau studio, Dynasty Studios, indépendant de THQ Nordic, pour faire des machins à NFT. Les développeurs promettent quand même qu'Expeditions: Rome sera bien entendu suivi :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/expeditions-rome/dlc
https://www.pcgamesn.com/expeditions-rome/nfts

Kotaro Uchikoshi a créé la série de jeux Zero Escape. Il a été surpris qu'un fan demande sa bénédiction pour épouser une copie physique d'un des Zero Escape :

https://gamerant.com/zero-escape-non...shi-fan-marry/



Ça fait bien le malin en achetant des boîtes à coups de milliards, mais en attendant, il se vend toujours *2 PS5 pour 1 XBox Series* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sis-forecasts/

Du coup, évidemment que la machine à cash *Kalof* va rester sur PlayStation :

https://www.actugaming.net/phil-spen...tation-468692/





Et bah voilà, les testeurs qualités de Raven Software forment un syndicat, en attente de la reconnaissance d'*Activision Blizzard*. Ce serait marrant si Bobby Kotick devenait celui grâce à qui le premier syndicat non seulement d'un studio AAA naisse mais aussi que ce soit le premier de Microsoft :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...or-recognition

Le Boss de *Blizzard* promet de reconstruire la confiance des joueurs et des employés sous cette nouvelle ère Microsoft ... Dites ... Il dirait pas du mal de Bobby là ? Pas directement hein, mais quand même. On devrait aussi avoir du nouveau sur des jeux la semaine prochaine :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bl.../1100-6499844/
https://wccftech.com/blizzard-plan-r...nts-next-week/

https://news.blizzard.com/en-us/bliz...erything-we-do

Les salaires du management de *Blizzard* (pas d'Activision, faut pas déconner non plus) sera d'ailleurs lié à leurs progrès dans la création d'un environnement sécuritaire, inclusif et créatif ... C'est marrant, je vois bien de termes bien vagues ... Ce serait  pas étonnant marrant si Bobby en profitait pour faire des économies sur le dos du management de Blizzard :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...e-allegations/

*Bobby Kotick* n'a pas que ça à faire, de répondre aux questions des employés sur la fusion, il a des trucs importants à faire comme prévoir comment dépenser la montagne de pognon qu'il va recevoir ... Ou comment éviter d'avoir à reconnaitre qu'il a merdé quelque part :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ternal-meeting
https://www.thegamer.com/bobby-kotic...crosoft-jokes/

*Phil Spencer* a peur de ce que peuvent faire Amazon, Facebook et Google au jeu vidéo, avec les NFTs, les pubs ciblés partout dans le metaverse et quoique ce soit en train d'essayer de faire Google, mais a confiance en Sony, Nintendo et Valve :

https://www.thegamer.com/xbox-phil-s...s-games-space/

Tiens, j'avais oublié que *Netflix* aussi faisait dans le jeu vidéo. Pour eux, le rachat d'Activision Blizzard est une preuve que le système par abonnement, c'est vraiment le top pour les jeux vidéos :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6499843/

Le youtubeur / sac à merde Benjamin “Ruben Sim” Simon a été banni de *Roblox* pour avoir poussé ses suivants / accolytes un peu cons à harceler les joueurs ... principalement des enfants donc. Les abrutis continuent et Roblox poursuit le tas de merde. En attendant la tenue du procès, la court demande pour le moment gentiment au sac à merde d'arrêter de se connecter à la plateforme, de parler du jeu ... et faire de fausses menaces terroristes concernant le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions :

https://kotaku.com/roblox-youtube-be...ban-1848400596

*Razer* et *Hello Kitty*. Vous voilà prévenus :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/razer/hello...-PC-collection



Spoiler Alert! 






Le seuil de précision de 99% a été atteint pour le *calcul quantique* a été atteint par des chercheurs australiens. La méthode de production des puces semble industrialisable :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/ces...r-2053877.html

Après la Chine, c'est au tour de la *Russie* de bannir les cryptomonnaies :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...de-crypto.html

Pendant ce temps-là, le maire de *New York* a reçu son premier salaire en Bitcoin, qui est tombé à 33.000 euros après l'annonce de la Russie. On ne sait pas à quel cours il a été payé :

https://www.clubic.com/bitcoin/actua...en-crypto.html

*Epic et Apple* font bien entendu tous les deux appels du verdict de leur procès :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...antitrust.html

l'Assemblée a voté à l'unanimité de rendre le contrôle parental activé par défaut sur les nouveaux appareils :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...connectes.html

*Twitter*, NFT en avatar, histoire de voir à qui vendre du caca :

https://gizmodo.com/twitter-launches...-av-1848399277

La *American Innovation and Choice Online Act*, rendant le fait de favoriser la présentation de ses produits sur sa propre plateforme, va être présentée au Sénat US. Amazon, Google, Apple doivent avoir sorti le chéquier pour les lobbyistes :

https://gizmodo.com/senate-panel-app...act-1848395268

Le pro des "cascades marketing" Nick Tran vient de se faire de *TikTok*. À son palmarès les "CV Tiktok", des collaborations NFT, et TikTok Kitchen, qui devait être un service de livraison de recettes devenues virales sur la plateforme ... Bordel ... :

https://gizmodo.com/tiktok-ousts-mar...tch-1848395820

Le youtubeur *Trevor Jacob* est sous enquête, histoire de savoir s'il s'est pas craché volontairement avec son avion en direct, histoire de faire le buzz ... Ça n'arriverait pas aux lecteurs de CPC ça :

https://gizmodo.com/an-influencer-pi...ing-1848395204

Histoire de remplir votre nuit de cauchemars ... Pensez à Cats ... Non, pas la comédie musicale, le film. Voilà ...



Spoiler Alert! 


Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Disney préparerait une version live des Aristochats :

https://fr.ign.com/the-aristocats/57...es-aristochats

----------


## Ruvon

> Atari annonce aussi que *Solo Flight*, *Harrier Jump Jet* et *Dog Fight: 80 Years of Aerial Warfare* vont suivre, mais les pages Steam ne sont pas encore ouvertes.


Fallait être un peu patient, puisque les voilà pour les nostalgiques des jeux moches.

----------


## Frypolar

> *Twitter*, NFT en avatar, histoire de voir à qui vendre du caca :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/twitter-launches...-av-1848399277


https://old.reddit.com/r/SelfAwarewo...to_getting_it/

Et certains ne comprennent toujours pas ce qu’est un NFT  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

*Eville*, le "multiplayer social deduction game" (aka Loup Garou / Among Us) médiéval en vue TPS est en beta ouverte ce weekend (du 21 au 24). J'ai pas tout compris comment y accéder, une démo est dispo, c'est ptet ça. En tous cas c'est là :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1220170/Eville/






Parce qu'on croit tous encore en Kickstarter et que le monde manque de furries, le jeu d'aventure en pixel art poilu mais non Baalimien *Mercury Abbey* a lancé sa campagne.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...mercury-abbey/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Mercury_Abbey/






La GDC (*Game Developer Conference*) a comme chaque année interrogé des devs de JV (2700 cette année) et a compilé le résultat de cette enquête (le *State of the Game*) dans un doc téléchargeable (contre votre nom et profession) ici : https://reg.gdconf.com/state-of-game...x_gdcsf_x_x-13

Comme ils le précisent à la fin du doc, ils sont basés aux USA donc les réponses viennent de développeurs US en majorité, mais ça reste intéressant.

Un résumé a été poste sur GameDeveloper : https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc/gd...nions-and-more




> *Almost 40% of respondents said their companies have reached out in an effort to combat toxicity in the workplace following outcries at Activision Blizzard and other companies*
> 
> At the time the survey was conducted, 38% of respondents said that their companies reached out to them to start a conversation about how misconduct and toxicity are handled in the industry; 62% said their companies did nothing. This shows a growing number of workplaces have taken at least some initiative to root out toxicity, while also pointing out the industry has a way to go.
> 
> *Interest in cryptocurrencies and NFTs grows, but game developers remain skeptical*
> 
> Two of the hottest, and polarizing, topics being debated in the game industry are cryptocurrency and non-fungible tokens (NFTs). While the majority of developers said that they and their studio are not interested in cryptocurrency (72%) as a payment tool or in NFTs (70%), for such a nascent space, 27% percent of developers are at least somewhat interested in cryptocurrency at their studio and 28% are at least somewhat interested in NFTs.
> 
> *Studios stave off closures amid the pandemic*
> ...




Une dizaine de jeux de stratégie / RPG indés à suivre, d'après les *Turn Based Lovers*.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/10...your-wishlist/

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour *Achilles: Legends Untold*, un souls-like action RPG.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...egends_Untold/






Un gros tas de démos du Big Adventure Event présenté par Adventure Gamers.

https://adventuregamers.com/articles...ure-event-2022



*Inua - A Story in Ice and Time*, un point & click édité par ARTE qui s'intéresse au destin du Terror dans le grand nord par les français de The Pixel Hunt.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Ice_and_Time/






Une démo est dispo pour *Recursive Ruin*, le jeu qui vous donne l'impression d'avoir pris de la drogue.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/recur...uin-beta-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ecursive_Ruin/






Playtest ouvert pour le Souls-like *Mortal Rite*, accès à demander sur la page Steam.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/morta...alpha-sign-up/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1655990/Mortal_Rite/






Et pareil pour le shootvania cyberpunk tendance bullet hell *Neon Blight*.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/neon-...-beta-sign-up/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1360660/Neon_Blight/

----------


## Herman Speed

Le petit "Schadenfreude PC" du matin, la joie mauvaise à l'idée du malheur d'un jeu PC.



GTA Trilogy : Rockstar abandonne déjà les jeux et leurs MAJ.  :haha: 

La sentence est déjà tombée pour GTA 3, Vice City et San Andreas. Les trois remasters sont effectivement "laissés de côté" afin "d'aller de l'avant".

Selon Strauss Zelnick en effet, les 3 jeux sont dans un état acceptable et la franchise GTA se concentre désormais sur le futur (mais pas forcément sur GTA 6, plutôt sur GTA Online version iOS et Android...). L'homme d'affaires déclarait ainsi :

Et par rapport à la GTA Trilogy, ce n'était pas un "nouveau" titre. C'était bien un remaster et oui, on a eu des glitch au début, mais ces glitchs sont désormais résolus. Et ce titre a bien rapporté à l'entreprise, nous sommes donc excités [vis-à-vis de la suite de la franchise GTA]. - Strauss Zelnick, PDG de Take-Two Interactive.

Source : https://gaming.gentside.com/jeux-vid..._art32539.html

----------


## KOUB

> *WikiTrivia* est un jeu dans le monde réel de la rélité véritable dont le nom m'échappe et pourtant je me souviens qu'il en a été discuté lors d'une émission de CPC chez O'Gaming. Même qu'Izual a dit sortir le jeu quand il voulait que les gens se cassent de chez lui en fin de soirée. Oui, ma mémoire est étrange. Sinon, il s'agit de placer des événements historiques dans l'ordre chronologique. Et là, le jeu est gratuit et sur navigateur internet :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pla...-in-wikitrivia


Selon l’intéressé, le jeu du désintérêt est *Timeline*  ::ninja::

----------


## mithrandir3

> Le petit "Schadenfreude PC" du matin, la joie mauvaise à l'idée du malheur d'un jeu PC.
> 
> https://torontopubliclibrary.typepad...1a2e200d-800wi
> 
> GTA Trilogy : Rockstar abandonne déjà les jeux et leurs MAJ. 
> 
> La sentence est déjà tombée pour GTA 3, Vice City et San Andreas. Les trois remasters sont effectivement "laissés de côté" afin "d'aller de l'avant".
> 
> Selon Strauss Zelnick en effet, les 3 jeux sont dans un état acceptable et la franchise GTA se concentre désormais sur le futur (mais pas forcément sur GTA 6, plutôt sur GTA Online version iOS et Android...). L'homme d'affaires déclarait ainsi :
> ...


Ils prennent bien les gens pour des pigeons...

----------


## 564.3

Après s'ils y gagnent financièrement, des malheurs comme ça pas mal de monde en voudrait. Faut voir dans quelle mesure ça met un coup à leur image de marque, mais vu comme ils brassent large c'est peut-être assez négligeable.
L'article dit qu'il reste des bugs, mais dans les jeux initiaux aussi non ? Il y en a qui ont fait un point maintenant que l'édition définitive est "finie" ?
Faudra voir ce qu'en font les moddeurs aussi, même s'ils ont du être bien calmés par les armées d'avocats qui ont été lachés avant la sortie du remaster.

----------


## wcxd

> Selon l’intéressé, le jeu du désintérêt est *Timeline*


C'est pas si naze que ça comme jeu de société d'ailleurs... quand tu cherches un truc light et facile à expliquer c'est parfait.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est pas si naze que ça comme jeu de société d'ailleurs... quand tu cherches un truc light et facile à expliquer c'est parfait.


Des jeux de société light et faciles à expliquer, y en a un paquet, pas besoin de sortir un jeu qui est "pas si naze"  ::P:

----------


## pesos

> *Hitman 3* se fait d'ailleurs review-bomber sur Steam, non seulement à cause des options d'achats peu claires, mais aussi évidemment pour chialer contre l'exclusivité Epic :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/hitman-3-steam-review-bombed/


Mais pas du tout parce qu'ils ont sorti le jeu à 60 balles  ::lol::

----------


## Kalh

> Des jeux de société light et faciles à expliquer, y en a un paquet, pas besoin de sortir un jeu qui est "pas si naze"


Ca me fait penser à un jeu que j'ai découvert il n'y a pas si longtemps, The Mind, qui a reçu un prix en Allemagne (je ne sais plus lequel et j'ai la flemme de chercher). Dans la boite il y a une citation de l'auteur qui se résume à peu prêt par : "c'est tellement con, qu'on ne comprend pas pourquoi personne n'y avait pensé".

En tout cas, si vous en avez marre de vos amis à l'apéro je vous le conseille  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais pas du tout parce qu'ils ont sorti le jeu à 60 balles


Sans parler du fait que l'argument du "review-bombing" est ridicule ici, on ne parle pas de gens qui se sont organisés et coordonnés pour acheter le jeu 60 balles et mettre une évaluation négative.

Comme je le quotais ici, les arguments présentés là résument mieux les raisons de la grogne.




> Une review qui récap un peu tout ça :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The game itself isn't bad (it's excellent) but here are a few things you should NOT do on a Steam release, specially since you should've already learned from past experiences:
> 1. Don't release a 1 year old game at full price *while increasing the price on other platforms* to match it.
> ...


Mais non, "ouin ouin le jeu se fait review bomb à cause de l'exclu EGS"  :Facepalm:

----------


## mithrandir3

L'argument du review bombing est maintenant opportunément utilisé chaque fois que les joueurs se plaignent à la sortie d'un jeu, et ce même si les plaintes sont amplement justifiées.



> Many players have reported *that they were not even able to complete the tutorial mission of VR* due to a huge number of bugs and glitches.





> Hitman 3 requires an online connection all the time, and you will not be able to enter the game until you are authenticated by IOI servers, which apparently are too slow that *put players on a long queue for logging into a single-player game*


J'imagine que IO va juste corriger le mode VR pour que les joueurs puissent sortir du tuto, et qu'après il vont se gargariser que tout va bien et que la sortie est une grande réussite  ::trollface::

----------


## FericJaggar

> L'argument du review bombing est maintenant opportunément utilisé chaque fois que les joueurs se plaignent à la sortie d'un jeu, et ce même si les plaintes sont amplement justifiées.
> 
> 
> 
> J'imagine que IO va juste corriger le mode VR pour que les joueurs puissent sortir du tuto, et qu'après il vont se gargariser que tout va bien et que la sortie est une grande réussite


Le coup de devoir suivre une queue d'attente dans un jeu solo ça c'est limite un putain de scandale. Déjà qu'on se tape du online en permanence (et je suis contre, malgré une bonne connection internet) mais alors dans ce cas tu prévois une infrastructure béton pour éviter ce genre d'aléa à la con.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

*Zelda Breath of the Wild* en très beau. Comme il le sera dans 20 ans sur la console Nintendo du moment, la Switch 3 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...uty-to-behold/




*Nintendo* n'aime pas qu'on utilise les pokémons dans un jeu qui n'est pas à eux. Et encore moins pour leur tirer dessus étrangement :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-fan...ight-nintendo/

*Horizon Forbidden West* n'aura qu'une fin, mais avec des nuances :

https://www.thegamer.com/horizon-for...st-one-ending/

*Randy Pitchford*, le mec à la clé USB pleine de porno et autres "succès" du même genre, a gagné un prix de meilleur CEO pour avoir dirigé la fusion de son groupe avec Embracer. Le prix a été décerné par Tech Titans, un groupe de tech texan :

https://www.thegamer.com/randy-pitch...award-gearbox/

Simu Liu (Chang Chi) a demandé plus de *Starcraft* sur Twitter et ... Quelque chose a vaguement frémi. Ayez pas trop d'espoir quand même :

https://gamerant.com/shang-chi-simu-...zard-response/





Ça tease le prochain agent sur *Apex Legends* :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-se...nd-salvo-fuse/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le GPU d'Intel, l'*Arc Alchemist* pourrait être disponible au deuxième trimestre :

https://gamerant.com/intel-arc-gpu-r...-leak-q2-2022/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, sans vraiment de surprise, *The Elder Scrolls 6* serait toujours en pré-production :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-elder-s...roduction-2022

le mod Siren transforme *Doom* en survival horror. Une démo est disponible :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom-ii/sir...m-shock-aliens

https://dithered-output.itch.io/siren-doom-ii-mod




Selon un article scientifique dans le Journal of Consumer Culture, à partir d'interviews de Patrice Désilet et d'Alex Hutchinson, *Assassin's Creed 3* aurait dû se terminer différemment :



Spoiler Alert! 


Desmond, de nos jours, aurait dû détruire Abstergo Industries grâce aux connaissances de ses ancêtres. Ensuite, après l'apocalypse de 2012, Desmond et Lucy serait parti dans l'espaaaaaaaaaceuh pour fonder une nouvelle civilization



https://www.thegamer.com/assassins-c...ing-spaceship/





Avec le Battle Pass de la 2ème saison de *Halo Infinite* permettra de farmer des crédits pour acheter des machins cosmétiques dans la boutique :

https://kotaku.com/halo-infinite-cre...-xb-1848403757

Le retro FPS *Beyond Sunset*, qui doit sortir pour l'été 2023, a droit à une démo jouable sur Steam et itch.io :

https://nofrag.com/une-demo-pour-bey...rpg-cyberpunk/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Beyond_Sunset/
https://metacorp.itch.io/beyond-sunset




*Harrier Jump Jet, Dogfight: 80 Years of Aerial Warfare, et The Ancient Art of War in the Skies*, c'est à dire les simulations de vol de Sid Meier, sont disponibles sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/solo-flight...id-meier-games

Où on rétrospective sur les jeux de *From Software* ... Vous vous souveniez de Spriggan vous ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/385902.html

La *Poste US* fait des NFT :

https://gamerant.com/nft-usps-united...ervice-crypto/





Le tas de merde Benjamin Robert Simon, celui qui lancer des raids pour harceler des enfants sur *Roblox*, a finalement négocié. Il paiera 150.000$ et pas 1.6 millions de dollars de dommages et intérêts, il est définitivement banni de Roblox et ne doit pas s'y reconnecter sous peine de gros problèmes, et aussi supprimer toutes les vidéos Youtube où il éructait contre les modérateurs, le management et les joueurs de Roblox :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...nent-game-ban/
https://www.thegamer.com/roblox-rube...-fined-150000/

Où on parle de la secte chelou construite autour de *Final Fantasy 7* dans les années 2000. Oui, c'est la "Maison FF7" pour ceux qui connaissent. Pour les autres, lisez à vos risques et périls :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15172...-fantasy-7.htm

Le *Bitcoin* a perdu 45% de sa valeur depuis fin Novembre. Pour l'*Ethereum*, c'est 40%. Et je suis sûr que cette nouvelle illumine votre soirée :

https://www.thegamer.com/crypto-cras...coin-ethereum/

----------


## Ruvon

> Le *Bitcoin* a perdu 45% de sa valeur depuis fin Décembre.
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/crypto-cras...coin-ethereum/


Il est passé de 45 000 (euros) à 31 000 entre fin décembre et maintenant. Il était à 58 000 début novembre. L'article dit bien "le bitcoin a perdu 45% depuis deux mois". Donc pas depuis fin décembre.

----------


## Aza

Le fameux "valeur refuge" "barrage contre l'inflation" et autre bullshit pour pas dire que c'est un ponzy amélioré qui perd quasi 50% en 2 mois x,D

----------


## Herman Speed

Un avocat est demandé dans Le topic des cryptos.  ::ninja:: 

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/8...gecoin/page101

----------


## runner

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, sans vraiment de surprise, The Elder Scrolls 6 serait toujours en pré-production :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-elder-s...roduction-2022


TES 7 c'est pour 2050 pas avant au rythme où les sorties s'espacent.
Je serai déjà mort quand TES 8 sortira car centenaire. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Je pinaille : fin novembre il était à 50 000, début novembre à 58 000, s'il a perdu 45% de sa valeur c'est plutôt depuis début novembre  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, un documentaire sur le making of du mod *Nightfall* pour *Dark Souls* par the Escapist.

----------


## Ruvon

Vous vous souvenez de XIII le remake ? Si, ce ratage total qui nous avait bien fait rire quand Jules avait dû y jouer sur Twitch :




Cet épisode de "What Happened" revient sur le "making of" de cette catastrophe, licence Ubisoft passée entre les mains de Microids (décidément de vrais Midas à l'envers, tu leur donnes un truc bien ça devient de la merde) mais surtout de Playmagic.

----------


## Magnarrok

https://www.apk9to5.com/2022/01/22/m...-pas-corrigee/

Apparemment la version Steam de Dark Souls 3 a été hackée :

Les hackers peuvent désormais insérer des malware ou des spyware pour prendre le contrôle de votre PC.









 :haha:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Sur Reddit j'ai lu que les serveurs ont été désactivés pour les 3 jeux, sans doute le temps de patcher le problème.

----------


## Munshine

> Le Bitcoin a perdu 45% de sa valeur depuis fin Novembre. Pour l'Ethereum, c'est 40%. Et je suis sûr que cette nouvelle illumine votre soirée :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/crypto-cras...coin-ethereum/


C'est conjoncturel apparemment.
https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-m...la-fed-1426154

Est ce que les effets de ce crash seront suffisamment durables pour rendre le marché moins attractif auprès des mineurs  pour faire baisser le prix des cartes graphiques de manière significative ?

----------


## Aza

> C'est conjoncturel apparemment.
> https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-m...la-fed-1426154
> 
> Est ce que les effets de ce crash seront suffisamment durables pour rendre le marché moins attractif auprès des mineurs  pour faire baisser le prix des cartes graphiques de manière significative ?


Oh oui svp

----------


## FericJaggar

Si seulement ces cryptomonnaies à la con pouvaient se casser la gueule et emporter avec elles la bulle naissante des NFT ce serait parfait...mais ne rêvons pas.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Si seulement ces cryptomonnaies à la con pouvaient se casser la gueule et emporter avec elles la bulle naissante des NFT ce serait parfait...mais ne rêvons pas.


Wikipedia:



> NFT ledgers claim to provide a public certificate of authenticity or proof of ownership, but the legal rights conveyed by an NFT can be uncertain. NFTs do not restrict the sharing or copying of the underlying digital files and do not prevent the creation of NFTs with identical associated files.





> NFTs involving digital art generally do not store the associated artwork file on the blockchain due to its size. The token functions in a way more similar to a certificate of ownership, with a web address pointing to the piece of art in question, making the art still subject to link rot.





> NFT supporters disparage this duplication of NFT artwork as a "right-clicker mentality", with one collector quoted by Vice comparing the value of a purchased NFT to that of a status symbol "to show off that they can afford to pay that much".[7]


Ce truc est un autre nom pour "escroquerie" en fait. Tiens au fait récemment un chirurgien de l'AP-HP qui a opéré des blessés du Bataclan a cherché à vendre aux enchères (par NFT) pour 2700 $ la radio d'un blessé avec une balle de Kalachnikov dans le corps  :Gerbe:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

40 minutes de présentation de *Grid Legends*, qui sort le 25 Février :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ion-48226.html




Encore un nouveau record de 29.201.174 joueurs simultanés sur *Steam* dans la matinée :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/in-le...rrent-players/

Le metroidvania *Momodora: Moonlit Farewell* sera édité par Playism sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/play...onlit-farewell




Playism éditera aussi le RPG *The Use of Life* sur PC qui sortira en accès anticipé au Printemps 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/play...of-life-for-pc




Le jeu d'action *Homura Hime* a été annoncé sur PC pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/3d-a...nounced-for-pc




Le TPS *MaguSphere: Magical Cannon Girls* sortira en 2022 sur consoles non précisées, et PC en 2022. Oui, c'est une magical girl dont le pouvoir est d'avoir un canon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/thir...or-consoles-pc

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelite *Samurai Bringer* a été annoncé pour ce printemps sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/rogu...-switch-and-pc




Le schmup - plateformes rempli de boulettes *Takkoman: Kouzatsu World* sortira en 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/touh...-steam-in-2022




Le metal-sluguesque *Mighty Goose* aura droit à une mise à jour avec un niveau dans l'eau au premier trimestre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/migh...age-in-q1-2022




Le DLC The Tower of Oannes pour le jeu d'action-aventure *La-Mulana 2* est disponible sur PC dès aujourd'hui :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/la-m...ailable-for-pc




Le jeu d'enquête - RPG *Gnosia* est aussi sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/gnos...-now-available

----------


## KOUB

Yasunori Mitsuda, le compositeur de *Chrono Cross* va annoncer son nouveau projet le mois prochain :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ct-next-month/

Il y a des fuites sur les prochains opérateurs du *Kalof de l'année dernière* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-announcement/





Il y a des streams et des spoils de *Pokémon Legends: Arceus* un peu partout sur internet :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ad-of-release/

Il se pourrait bien qu'un nouveau jeu *Kirby*, autre que Kirby and The Forgotten Land, doive être annoncé le 21 Février :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nese-magazine/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il devrait y avoir un mode de jeu de type Domination (contrôle de différents points sur une carte pour accumuler un certain nombre de points) dans la saison 12 d'*Apex Legends* :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-se...n-mode-leaked/

Maintenant qu'il est plus vraiment chef, *Bobby Kotick* se lâche et souhaite une fonctionnalité multijoueur compétitive et sociale à Candy Crush ... Du gros Pay-to-Win qui tâche sur téléphones portables avec de la compétition ... Qu'est-ce qui pourrait partir en couille ?

https://gamerant.com/activision-ceo-...features-idea/

Le schmup de Platinum Games *Sol Cresta* sortira le 22 Février sur Switch, PS4 et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/platinumgames...team-february/

Le *Steam Deck* supporte maintenant Easy Anti-Cheat et BattlEye sans forcer :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck-...cheat-battleye

Une collaboration entre Puma et Fortnite *Minecraft* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/puma-collab

Le city-builder *Highrise City* a un bêta test qui commence le 27 Janvier et durera deux semaines :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/highrise-ci...a-release-date

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que l'on voit bientôt le retour du RPG *Dragon's Dogma* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386035.html

Une énorme faille de sécurité béante a conduit Bandai-Namco à débrancher les serveurs PvP de *Dark Souls 1, 2 et 3*. Il semblerait qu'un testeur de sécurité amateur l'ait découvert il y a quelques temps déjà et ait prévenu Bandai-Namco qui n'en a eu rien à carrer jusqu'à ce que l'exploit soit révélé en public :

https://www.pcgamer.com/psa-dont-pla...ty-is-patched/
https://www.clubic.com/bandai-namco/...-critique.html









Les testeurs qualité de *Raven Software* cessent leur gréve :

https://gamerant.com/raven-software-qa-strike-ending/

Une comédie musicale avec des marionnettes sur *Kingdom Hearts*, par un fan :

https://noisypixel.net/erika-harlach...-show-musical/




Où on parle de *Todd Rogers*, le premier speedrunner-tricheur et de Dragster :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15120...e-debusque.htm

----------


## poneyroux

> Yasunori Mitsuda, le compositeur de *Chrono Cross* va annoncer son nouveau projet le mois prochain :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ct-next-month/


 :Vibre:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Tiens, de vieilles licences Microprose ressortent sur Steam. Mais éditées par Atari, pas par la nouvelle entité Microprose. C'était bien la peine de nous vendre "la légende est de retour" quand le nom Microprose a été repris






> Ah je ne savais pas que Atari avait récupéré certains titres Microprose. Par contre on nous a expliqué dès l'annonce du retour  du label que le catalogue est éparpillé un peu partout et que le  nouveau Microprose consisterait à distribuer de nouvelles créations. Oui  non effectivement ce n'était pas de la communication officielle.
> Une grande partie des jeux Microprose sont possédés par Tommo qui les  distribue via son label Retroism. D'autres se baladent dans la nature.
> Pour ces titres Atari, il est possible qu'ils aient été ressortis par  Pixel Games qui a déjà travaillé sur le retour d'autres jeux Infogrames  ou Epyx.


En 1995 Hasbro crée Hasbro Interactive pour gérer les adaptation JV de ses (nombreux) jeux de société, les premiers jeux seront développés/édités sous licence en externe (comme le Monopoly édité par Virgin Interactive et développé par Westwood) puis Hasbro Interactive devient éditeur.

En 1998 Hasbro Interactive rachète Avalon Hill (éditeur de wargames sur table), MicroProse (pour 70 millions de dollars) et l'intégralité de son catalogue.
La même année, Hasbro Interactive rachète tout ce qu'il reste d'Atari Corporation (marques, licences, brevets etc...).
En 1999 Hasbro rachète Wizards of the Coast (Magic the Gathering) qui possède déjà TSR (Donjons&Dragons). Les droits d'adaptation JV de Magic The Gathering appartenaient déjà à Microprose.

En 2000 avec l'éclatement de la bulle internet, Hasbro perd de l'argent pour la première fois depuis 20 ans, et décide de se débarrasser de sa branche Hasbro Interactive, qui sera revendue début 2001 à Infogrames dans sa quasi intégralité (Hasbro ne gardant que les droits des jeux Avalon Hill).
Hasbro Interactive Inc est renommé immédiatement en Infogrames Interactive et devient la 2eme branche US d'Infogrames (après Infogrames Inc, ex-GT Interactive racheté en 1999) avant d'être renommée Atari Interactive en 2003, le nom Atari est aussi pour renommer Infogrames Inc en Atari Inc.
La maison mère Infogrames se renomera Atari SA en 2009.

Depuis 2003 Infogrames/Atari revend régulièrement une partie de ses avoirs pour se maintenir à flot :
-En 2005 il revend à Hasbro la plupart des droits d'adaptation JV des licences Hasbo (jeux de société, My Little Pony, Transformers...) pour 65milllions, mais garde les droits de Donjons&Dragons.
-Les studios et leurs licences sont progressivement revendus : la licence Civilization à Take-Two en 2004, le studio Reflections (Driver) à UbiSoft en 2006, 
-En 2009 il revend sa branche 'Distribution' Atari Europe à Namco/Bandai.

En 2013, Atari SA est déclarée en défaut de paiement et ses filiales e mettent sous le régime US de protection contre la faillite en se déclarant en 'bankrupcy'. 
Atari vend aux enchères une partie de ses avoirs pour sauver les meubles :
-Rebellion Development obtient BattleZone et MoonBase Commander.
-Epic Gear obtient la licence Backyard Sport.
-Appeal Studios récupère Outcast
-Glu Mobile achète Deer Hunter
-Tommo (label Retroism) achète les droits de plus d'une centaine de jeux dont une partie des catalogues Accolade et MicroProse.
-Nordic Games obtient Desperados et Silver
-Wargaming obtient Total Annihilation et Master of Orion
-Stardock obtient Star Control.

En 2015 Alternative Software rachète Hogs of War et Fragile Allegiance.

En 2016 Big Ben (devenu depuis Nacon) rachète les licences Test Drive et V-Rally

En 2017 Piko Interactive rachète toute une série de jeux dont certains 'historiques' (développés en interne ou directement édités par Infogrames SA) : Bubble Ghost, Kult (Chamber of the Sci-Mutant Priestess), Drakkhen, Eternam, Glover, Hostage (Opération Jupiter), ainsi que Monty Mole (jeux Gremlin Graphics).

En 2018 THQ Nordic annonce avoir acquis les licences Alone in the Dark et Act of War.

En mars 2020 Ziggurat Interactive récupère des dizaines de jeux Atari/Infogrames mais aussi des jeux ERE Informatique, Cobra Soft, Legend Entertainment, Gremlin Graphics/Gremlin Interactive, Ocean, Microprose... dont Atari avait les droits :  Zyconix, Time Quest, Spellcasting, Marco Polo, Darklands, Purple Saturn Day, Microprose Soccer, Mystical, Sleepwalker, Murders in Space...

En gros les titres Microprose sont bien dispersés entre Tommo (Retroism), Piko et Ziggurat, et il ne reste pas grand chose au mains d'Atari : Harrier Jump Jet, DogFight, Solo Flight, Ancient Art of War in the Skies, Conflict in Vietnam, Decision in the Desert, Crusade in Europe.

D'ailleurs à part ces titres Microprose, quand on liste sur Steam et GoG ce qui est encore édité par Atari, il ne reste pas grand chose de leurs licences classiques :
-les 2 'Independance War' (I-War et Edge of Chaos)
-Les 2 'Call of Cthulhu' (Shadow of the Comet et Prisoner of Ice)
-Les RollerCoaster Tycoon : le 1, le 2 et le très mauvais RCT World. Enfin ils ont les droits d'exploiter commercialement la marque,  l'IP appartient à Chris Sawyer, et les droits du 3eme épisode appartiennent à Frontier Developments depuis un conflit entre Frontier et Chris Sawyer d'un côté et Atari de l'autre.
-Une compil de jeux arcade Atari Games et de jeux Atari 2600 (Atari Vault)
-des remakes de grands classique de l'arcade (Tempest 4000, Centipede recharged, Missile Command Recharged, Pong Quest, Asteroids recharged...)

Et étonnamment il leur reste Blood et Blood II (et leurs extensions), acquis en même temps que GT Interactive qui était l'éditeur des jeux.
Le premier est ressorti dans une version améliorée développée par NightDive Studios (qui co-édite la version Steam avec Atari), le 2eme est directement édité sur Steam  par Atari.


Recemment Atari s'est recentré sur 3 activités : sa propre Cryptomonnaie (Atari Token), une chaîne d'hotels, et une nouvelle console.

----------


## Garrluk

Sacrée résumé !
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de taper tout ça, c'était super intéressant.
C'est surtout des licences que je ne connaissais pas, mais je ne pensais pas que c'était les mecs de world of tank qui avaient récupéré les droits sur Total Annihilation.

----------


## runner

> C'est surtout des licences que je ne connaissais pas, mais je ne pensais pas que c'était les mecs de world of tank qui avaient récupéré les droits sur Total Annihilation.


Peu de temps après avoir embauché Chris Taylor qui a démissionné depuis sans que la licence TA soit utilisée à part une ressortie sur steam de TA. Elle est à nouveau dans un placard.

----------


## Ruvon

> En 1995 Hasbro crée Hasbro Interactive pour gérer les adaptation JV de ses (nombreux) jeux de société, les premiers jeux seront développés/édités sous licence en externe (comme le Monopoly édité par Virgin Interactive et développé par Westwood) puis Hasbro Interactive devient éditeur.
> 
> En 1998 Hasbro Interactive rachète Avalon Hill (éditeur de wargames sur table), MicroProse (pour 70 millions de dollars) et l'intégralité de son catalogue.
> La même année, Hasbro Interactive rachète tout ce qu'il reste d'Atari Corporation (marques, licences, brevets etc...).
> En 1999 Hasbro rachète Wizards of the Coast (Magic the Gathering) qui possède déjà TSR (Donjons&Dragons). Les droits d'adaptation JV de Magic The Gathering appartenaient déjà à Microprose.
> 
> En 2000 avec l'éclatement de la bulle internet, Hasbro perd de l'argent pour la première fois depuis 20 ans, et décide de se débarrasser de sa branche Hasbro Interactive, qui sera revendue début 2001 à Infogrames dans sa quasi intégralité (Hasbro ne gardant que les droits des jeux Avalon Hill).
> Hasbro Interactive Inc est renommé immédiatement en Infogrames Interactive et devient la 2eme branche US d'Infogrames (après Infogrames Inc, ex-GT Interactive racheté en 1999) avant d'être renommée Atari Interactive en 2003, le nom Atari est aussi pour renommer Infogrames Inc en Atari Inc.
> La maison mère Infogrames se renomera Atari SA en 2009.
> ...


Clair et exhaustif, merci !



Des nouvelles de *Severed Steel*, avec de nouveaux niveaux et d'autres trucs dans la Campaign Update 3.0.

----------


## Ruvon

Noel Malware l'annonçait dans une news de vendredi dernier :




> Toshihiro Nagoshi, l'homme derrière la série Yakuza, entre autres succès, serait en train de monter un studio à son nom - on appelle ça « faire une Kojima » - si l'on en croit l'apparition d'un Nagoshi Studio Inc. sur le site de l'Office européen de la propriété intellectuelle. N.M.


On a maintenant droit à un message de Toshihiro Nagoshi lui-même, rédigé par un service marketing random :

https://nagoshistudio.com/message/




> The sea change that began in the entertainment industry in the late 20th century has brought even greater change to the industry in the 21st century.
> Changes to entertainment content, how it's made and the business model driven by technology and infrastructure advances have sparked a paradigm shift, and these changes are continuing to unfold with greater and greater speed.
> What only yesterday had been considered the height of cool now suddenly becomes outdated before you know it.
> For creators, this makes working in the industry today incredibly challenging.
> But no matter how the times change, I believe that what people essentially want from entertainment has not changed one bit.
> 
> People see their dreams in entertainment.
> People look to entertainment to give them hope in life, to soothe them in times of difficulty, and to add excitement in happy times. People look to entertainment to provide the spark for all kinds of events.
> The appetite for entertainment is the same today as it was in the past.
> ...

----------


## Baalim

L'air de rien et sous réserve qu'il trouve le financement nécessaire pour ses projets, ça me semble être une bonne nouvelle pour les fans de la série yakuza.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Un mod *First Person Shooter* non officiel (mais ultra fonctionnel) pour Ghost Recon Wildlands (qui est en promo en plus)

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...con-wildlands/

----------


## Ruvon

> L'air de rien et sous réserve qu'il trouve le financement nécessaire pour ses projets, ça me semble être une bonne nouvelle pour les fans de la série yakuza.


On sait depuis des mois, soit l'annonce de son départ de Sega, qu'il allait monter ce nouveau studio avec la thune de NetEase. La nouvelle, c'est que ça y est, aujourd'hui le studio existe. Pas qu'il se lance dans un nouveau projet avec masse de thunasse derrière lui.




> Nagoshi Studio Inc. is a game software development company and wholly owned subsidiary of NetEase Games

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Un mod *First Person Shooter* non officiel (mais ultra fonctionnel) pour Ghost Recon Wildlands (qui est en promo en plus)
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...con-wildlands/
> 
> https://youtu.be/cUHJ5vKJb2s


Oh purée merci, moi qui cherchait un bon FPS à faire, je crois que je vais retélécharger Wildlands et tester ce mod !

----------


## Sao

> Un mod *First Person Shooter* non officiel (mais ultra fonctionnel) pour Ghost Recon Wildlands (qui est en promo en plus)
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...con-wildlands/
> 
> https://youtu.be/cUHJ5vKJb2s


Han, trop bien !  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Oh purée merci, moi qui cherchait un bon FPS à faire, je crois que je vais retélécharger Wildlands et tester ce mod !


Faut pas avoir peur  ::ninja:: 




> as you’ll have to replace the Anticheat DLL file

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Faut pas avoir peur


Ouai j'ai vu, ça m'a un peu refroidit...

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau studio / éditeur basé à Paris (et plus précisément à Versailles, en fait), *New Tales*, a été formé par des anciens de Blizzard, Ubisoft, SEGA, LucasArts, Activision ou encore Sierra.

https://newtales.com

https://newtales.com/news/press-release/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ew-tales-forms



Si vous voulez revoir le showcase *PLAYISM*  avec des DLC de Bright Memory: Infinite, La Mulana 2, Mighty Goose, en plus des annonces de nouveaux titres déjà montrés dans ce topic :






Trailer de sortie pour *Hidden Deep*, le jeu d'exploration des profondeurs jouable en coop.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/976890/Hidden_Deep/






Retour sur la génèse de *Windjammers 2* chez DotEmu.

https://www.polygon.com/22898578/win...se-date-dotemu

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Daomei Village*, qui ressemble fort à un Stardew Valley dans le folklore chinois.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aomei_Village/






NSFW même si une version SFW existe : un dating sim gratuit dans l'univers de Cyberpunk 2077 autorisé par CD Project, Cyberbang 2069. Rien que le titre montre toute la subtilité du projet.

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberbang-2...7-dating-game/



45 minutes de vidéo sur *Elden Ring* au Taipei Game Show, où on apprend qu'il est passé Gold et confirme sa date de sortie au 25 février.






Des nouvelles de *Foundation*, le city builder médiéval, avec ce qui est prévu pour 2022.

https://www.histogames.com/HTML/news...-pour-2022.php

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...29156457991175

----------


## eeepc35

Une collection Gears of Wars, style Halo Master Chief Collection, est en approche, et donc probablement sur PC aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer pour *Weird West*.






Sortie de *Void Slayer*, FPS par les auteurs de Succubus.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1803150/Void_Slayer/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

Vous prendrez bien un peu d'*Elden Ring* en attendant l'article de Malware, au départ prévu pour 12 pages mais maintenant un numéro spécial à lui tout seul :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-at-elden-ring




La campagne principale devrait d'ailleurs prendre 30 heures. Et le jeu est aussi passé Gold, pour sa sortie le 25 Février :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ound-30-hours/
https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-gold...ment-finished/

*Unity* s'est payé la boite d'effets spéciaux Ziva Dynamics :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...acter-creation




1 million de copies vendues pour la version PC de *God Of War*. En 10 jours. On va l'avoir Bloodborne. ou pas :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/god-o...-copies-on-pc/

*Breakout: Recharged* a été annoncé pour le 10 Février sur toutes les consoles, PC et ... Atari VCS. Oui, c'est un remake-remaster du casse-briques édité par Atari :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/brea...-switch-and-pc




La création du studio de développement / éditeur *New Tales* à Paris a été annoncé par des anciens de Activision, Blizzard, LucasArts, SEGA, Sierra, et Ubisoft :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/new-...es-established
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...new-publisher/

Le jeu d'horreur *MADiSON* sortira en 2022 sur consoles de nouvelle génération. La version PC, dont la sortie a été décalée en raison d'un procès concernant le nom du développeur (Nosebleed Games, devenu BLOODIOUS GAMES) n'a toujours pas de date de sortie :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/firs...nsoles-in-2022

Ça se passe très bien pour le jeu de cartes à collectionner free-to-play *Yu-Gi-Oh Master Duel* sur Steam, où le nombre de joueurs simultanés en pic ne cesse d''augmenter (262.000 hier, moins aujourd'hui, forcément, c'est Lundi) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15191...s-chiffres.htm

*Cyberbang 2069* est un jeu de drague gratuit fait par des fans d'un autre jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberbang-2...7-dating-game/

https://cyberbang2069.itch.io/





Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *The Wayward Realms*, par des anciens de Daggerfall :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-wayward...elder-scrolls/




Où on parle du jeu de bagarre annulé sur PlayStation *Thrill Kill* dont des copies ont étrangement circulé partout :

https://www.thegamer.com/thrill-kill...eryone-played/

Baiken, le prochain perso en DLC du jeu de bagarre *Guilty Gear Strive* a été leaké par ... une boutique de macarons californienne :

https://www.gamesradar.com/this-figh...-macaron-shop/



Spoiler Alert! 






La nouvelle du jour est évidemment la création de *Nagoshi Studio* par Toshihiro Nagoshi et un morceau de l'ancienne équipe des Yakuzas, avec NetEase bien sûr :

https://www.destructoid.com/yakuza-c...apan-industry/

Interview de Chris Simpson, co-créateur de *Project Zomboid* à propos de l'explosion récente du succès du jeu :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-sales-numbers



10 minutes de *My Friendly Neighborhood*, toujours prévu pour bientôt :

https://nofrag.com/10-minutes-de-vid...e-chargements/




*Watch Dogs Legion* est sorti en Octobre 2020 ... et n'aura plus de suivi depuis son dernier patch en Septembre :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/watch-dogs-...ivi-126664.htm

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Un mod *First Person Shooter* non officiel (mais ultra fonctionnel) pour Ghost Recon Wildlands (qui est en promo en plus)
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...con-wildlands/
> 
> https://youtu.be/cUHJ5vKJb2s


Manquerez plus qu'un mods VR et je pars réinstaller le jeu.

----------


## Erkin_

> Interview de Chris Simpson, co-créateur de *Project Zomboid* à propos de l'explosion récente du succès du jeu :
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-sales-numbers
> 
> https://cdn.gamer-network.net/2022/a.../80/format/jpg
> 
> 10 minutes de *My Friendly Neighborhood*, toujours prévu pour bientôt :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/10-minutes-de-vid...e-chargements/
> ...


Mais oui jouez à Project Zomboid, c'est génial.  ::wub:: 

Quel enfer la vidéo de my friendly neighborhood avec un chargement à chaque porte.  :Gerbe:

----------


## KOUB

Pendant ce temps, l'événement Spike’s Story: Last Call commence sur *Dying Light*, sorti il y a 7 ans :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dying-light...ted-time-event




Un million de joueurs pour le jeu de combat de dragons free-to-play *Century: Age of Ashes* :

https://gamewave.fr/century-age-of-a...ueurs-uniques/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Weird West*, qui sort le 31 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050846355.html




Où ça parle de *Heck Deck*, un schmup avec des cartes à collectionner :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/heck-deck...uilding-shmup/

https://torcado.itch.io/heck-deck




Bande-annonce de la prochaine opératrice d'*Apex Legends*, nommée Mad Maggie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...er-mad-maggie/




Le jeu de RPG - Golf *RPGolf Legends* est disponible sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rpg...lange-jeu-golf

----------


## Ruvon

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *The Wayward Realms*, par des anciens de Daggerfall :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/the-wayward...elder-scrolls/





> Le RPG en vue à la première personne *Wayward Realms* a été annoncé par le studio OnceLost Games, fondé par des anciens de Bethesda. Mais vu que le studio est encore à la recherche de fonds ... :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/une-bande-annonce...s-de-bethesda/


Je me disais bien que j'avais déjà vu cette vidéo quelque part  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Un mod *First Person Shooter* non officiel (mais ultra fonctionnel) pour Ghost Recon Wildlands (qui est en promo en plus)
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...con-wildlands/
> 
> https://youtu.be/cUHJ5vKJb2s


Ça a l’air génial  :WTF:

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour le souls like antique *Achilles: Legends Untold*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...egends_Untold/

----------


## Erkin_

> Ça a l’air génial


J'aimerais bien voir comment est géré le lean.

----------


## Ruvon

The Sunswallower's Wake, c'est une campagne de trois chapitres ajoutée à *Wildermyth*.



https://store.steampowered.com/news/...45196466645791

----------


## Wedgge

> Ça a l’air génial


Je me souviens encore de la bêta, le truc le plus intéressant qu'on avait trouvé a faire c'était du delta plane depuis une montagne grâce à un bug exploit. Mais en vrai c'était marrant.

----------


## KOUB

*Moxle* est un Wordle, mais sur Magic The Gathering :

https://www.thegamer.com/magic-the-g...-wordle-moxle/

https://www.moxfield.com/account/signin

*Doom* ne se déroule pas en 2022, contrairement à ce que dit le manuel du jeu SNES, selon John Romero :

https://www.thegamer.com/doom-creato...s-2022-theory/

Bande-annonce et démo jouable sur Steam pour le JRPG *The Use of Life*, qui sort en accès anticipé ce Printemps :

https://noisypixel.net/turn-based-jr...c-spring-2022/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Use_of_Life/




Le jeu pour faire des jeux *Dreams* sera utilisé pour la réalisation du film A Winter's Journey :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050846337.html

Nan mais c'est bien joli ces lois contre les scalpeurs, mais vous pensez un peu à ces parasites et à Jack Bayliss, qui fait de l'argent sur le dos de ceux prêt à acheter des trucs trop cher ? Franchement, vous manquez d'humanité :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wont-somebod...vice-provider/

sans compter la bidouille pour le limiter, la *GeForce RTX 3050* semble bien mauvaise pour miner des cryptomonnaies :

https://www.pcgamer.com/good-news-ev...ish-at-mining/

Des vidéos du prototype de *Horizon Zero Dawn* :







Un mod pour passer du TPS au FPS dans *Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon: Wildlands* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...con-wildlands/

https://www.nexusmods.com/ghostrecon...ab=description




Un pack de textures HD pour *Severance: Blade of Darkness* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/sever...-texture-pack/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/blade-of-...kness-reforged




Playground Games a recruté Toby Hynes, un ancien de Rare, pour travailler sur *Fable 4* :

https://gamerant.com/fable-rare-deve...cruited-hired/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je me disais bien que j'avais déjà vu cette vidéo quelque part


Si en plus de celle postées par d'autres, il poste aussi ses propre vidéos en double  :^_^: 
Dommage que Koub ne suive pas le topic pour éviter tout ces doublons.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de "course" pour enfants en bas-âge *Speedster II*, qui devait sortir sur Atari Jaguar, a été retrouvé et sorti sous forme de ROM. On attend avec impatience la sortie du remaster :

https://gamerant.com/long-lost-atari...ter-unearthed/

https://www.gamingalexandria.com/wp/...speedster-jag/








Des NFT ... Nirvana ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/kurt-cobain-nirvana-nft/

Des participants d'un tournoi *Minecraft* ont fait tomber l'internet de l'Andorre grâce à une attaque DDoS pour gagner leur match contre une équipe locale :

https://www.clubic.com/twitch/actual...c-un-ddos.html
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/a-m...ndorra-offline

*Valve* investit dans Mesa, un driver open-source Linux pour cartes Radeon. Oui, pour le Steam-Deck évidemment :

https://www.clubic.com/valve/actuali...t-de-mesa.html

*Riot Games* poursuit le studio Imba Network pour voir copié comme un sagouin Teamfight Tactics :

https://www.thegamer.com/riot-games-...gends-rip-off/
https://www.millenium.org/news/386059.html

Des poursuites ont lieu aux USA par plusieurs états contre *Google* pour avoir rendu le fait de ne pas donner sa position à l'entreprise difficile à refuser :

https://gizmodo.com/google-lawsuit-l...ral-1848410222

Une nouvelle cryptomonnaie, par Steve Bannon ... qu'est-ce qui pourrait mal se passer ?

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/steve...b03c2b084af857

----------


## Silver

> *Watch Dogs Legion* est sorti en Octobre 2020 ... et n'aura plus de suivi depuis son dernier patch en Septembre :
> 
> https://www.jeuxactu.com/watch-dogs-...ivi-126664.htm


Avec le recul, je me rends compte que le développement de la majorité des "Games as a service" s'est souvent terminé après quelques patchs et DLC, voire moins d'une dizaine de saisons pour ceux qui les incluaient. Du coup, ils n'ont jamais été très différents de la plupart des autres jeux.  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me souviens encore de la bêta, le truc le plus intéressant qu'on avait trouvé a faire c'était du delta plane depuis une montagne grâce à un bug exploit. Mais en vrai c'était marrant.


C’était pas un bug en fait, ça marchait juste mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Savvy Gaming*, une société financée par l'Arabie Saoudite, rachète les boites e-sport *ESL* et *Faceit* pour 1,5 milliard de dollars (1 pour ESL, le reste pour Faceit).

https://kotaku.com/esl-faceit-esport...bia-1848413393



*A Memoir Blue*, fiction interactive éditée par Annapurna, sortira le 24 mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...A_Memoir_Blue/






*Focus Entertainment*, qui n'a toujours pas imprimé son propre changement de nom puisqu'il persiste à indiquer Focus Home Interactive sur ses documents  ::ninja::  a publié ses chiffres de milieu d'année fiscale. Pas extraordinaire (-39% par rapport à l'an dernier), notamment grâce aux flops des jeux de merde Hood: Outlaws & Legends et Warhammer Age of Sigmar: Storm Ground. Mais l'avenir s'annonce bien vu les sorties prévues.

https://cdn.focus-home.com/admin/inv...22_revenue.pdf

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ment-s-revenue

----------


## Wedgge

> C’était pas un bug en fait, ça marchait juste mal


C'est malheureux à dire, mais c'était la meilleure partie du jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques chiffres sur les jeux sortis sur Steam ces dernières années.





https://vginsights.com/insights/arti...-market-report

----------


## Ruvon

Bien bien. Chez Raven, qui s'occupe du contrôle qualité chez Activision Blizzard, on a d'abord fait grève en décembre, puis monté un syndicat.

Actibli a bien pris note de leur volonté de se syndiquer et a donc tout naturellement réparti les membres de Raven dans différentes équipes de dev pour diviser et séparer les membres de Raven à l'origine de ces actes terroristes que sont la grève et la syndicalisation.




> Raven Software studio head Brian Raffel emailed staff today regarding structural changes at the studio — embedding QA into different departments like art, design, and engineering. Unclear what this means for Raven’s QA union efforts.






https://kotaku.com/raven-qa-call-of-...isi-1848415154

L'email reçu par les employés pour leur annoncer la nouvelle :




> Everyone,
> 
> Shortly, we will have a meeting where I will explain the latest organizational change that is underway at the studio to enhance the work we do. I hope you can make it, but just in case, please see below.
> 
> In November, we began the process to convert our temporary employees to FTE status. Now, I’m excited to share that our QA colleagues will embed directly within various teams across the studio, including Animation, Art, Design, Audio, Production and Engineering.
> 
> As we look ahead at the ongoing expansion of Call of Duty: Warzone, it’s more important than ever that we foster tighter integration and coordination across the studio - embedding will allow for this. Firstly, our move to embed our QA teams has been carefully considered and is a next logical step in the planned process that began several months ago. Secondly, we’re confident that the “embedded model,” which is a best practice used at other prominent development studios across Activision, will continue to better position our team to deliver best in class coordination in a fastmoving, live-services operation.
> 
> I look forward to the studio operating more creatively, effectively, and efficiently than ever before. I’m also excited that this change will create increased opportunities for our QA team members to further develop their skills and grow their careers at the studio.
> ...

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Diviser pour mieux exploiter Répartition équitable pour une meilleur reconnaissance des compétences individuelles et une meilleur rémunération par reconnaissance de la valeur apportée dans l'entreprise. Etc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je sais bien que chaque seconde gagnée leur fait tomber des sous dans la popoche, mais ça ne pourra pas durer éternellement je pense.
Courage aux employés Raven qui tentent de faire bouger les choses. Ca va sans doute être compliqué, mais j'espère qu'ils vont d'une manière ou d'une autre réussir à trouver l'énergie de poursuivre leur démarche, et si possible de rallier d'autres collaborateurs suite à l'éclatement de la team.

----------


## Ruvon

On est mardi, c'est l'heure des *Newspeek* avec les sorties de la semaine, des niouzes et des trailers.





https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Ruvon

Parce qu'il n'a pas encore été essoré jusqu'à la dernière goutte (et parce qu'aucun concurrent ne l'a rendu obsolète), sortie d'un nouveau DLC *Airports* pour *Cities: Skylines* qui comme son nom l'indique vous permettra de recréer l'aéroport de Montargis Sud.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nes__Airports/






12 minutes de *Horizon Forbidden West*. Je pensais que c'était 12 minutes de gameplay mais c'est plus une vidéo promotionnelle où on voit quand même des trucs.






Une vidéo d'*Apex Legends* avec le Joker en fille le personnage de Mad Maggie. Pour ceux qui connaissent Apex Legends, c'est quoi ces vidéos Stories, du Lore, la présentation d'un nouveau perso ?

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau challenger au concours du plus gros rat qui tente de s'infiltrer dans l'arnaque des NFT, on souhaite la bienvenue à VIVEPORT, la plateforme d'HTC VR.




> Joseph Lin, general manager at VIVEPORT, said, “NFTs are changing how we think about identity and ownership, and VIVE BYTES is at the forefront of unlocking the potential of creative works and making digital works more accessible for consumers and creators. Following the launch of the world’s first Cat Art online exhibition with our partners last year, we’re delivering new formats of CAT ART NFTs – enabling visitors to grow and diversify their collection of digital works.”


https://www.campaign.viveport.com/step-into-catart



La nouvelle Beta de *Blood Bowl 3* a commencé et durera jusqu'au 3 février. Sont éligibles ceux qui s'étaient inscrits en juin dernier. Les autres, vous pouvez toujours récupérer un bras de gobelin arraché et vous asseoir dessus.







A prendre avec des pincettes de la taille du backlog de Baalim : The Gamer nous raconte que Alanah Pearce, writer et journaliste, a dit dans une interview sur Twitch chez The Serfs qu'elle connaissait des gens (oui, ça commence à faire beaucoup de "je tiens ça du frère du boucher qui l'a entendu chez sa voisine") qui ont bossé dans des projets financés par Tencent et que ces derniers souhaitaient dedans "des plus gros nénés" et "pas de noirs". On va attendre des confirmations quand même.

https://www.thegamer.com/tencent-wan...ople-in-movie/

----------


## Ruvon

EA annonce que *Respawn* va nous pondre 3 nouveaux jeux *Star Wars*, un action aventure en cours de dev, un FPS et un jeu de stratégie en collab avec Bit Reactor. Si vous savez, le nouveau studio formé par des anciens de Firaxis : https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...io-bit-reactor

Un XCOM ou un Civilization / Star Wars, je ne dirais pas non.

https://www.ea.com/news/electronic-a...-entertainment



Un trailer pour *The Smugglers*, un jeu de gendarmes et de voleurs dans différentes époques historiques en low poly. Mouif.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...The_Smugglers/






Krafton annonce que *PUBG* a connu une augmentation de sa base de joueurs de 486% la semaine qui a suivi son passage en Free to Play. Pas surprenant en soi mais joli score quand même.



3 millions de fermiers ont acheté *Farming Simulator 22*.






Sans doute pour le même public, un trailer pour Workshop Simulator, un jeu où tu fais des trucs dans ta cave. Non Baalim, pas ce genre de trucs.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hop_Simulator/






Comment Ian Livingstone voit le futur. Il n'est pas contre les NFT et le Web3.0 mais il veut que le gameplay reste central. Moui.




> Digital Assets, Earnium and Web 3.0
> I've been a big believer in owning in-game assets and collectibles since painting and owning my own D&D miniatures in the 1970s. People become emotionally attached to their player-characters, and that connection has value. The fact that collectibles have moved into Web 2.0 digital games over the last 20 years ($50bn of game skins annually) is perfectly understandable. And now Web 3.0 offers the promise of truly owning your game assets and trading them as NFTs. *The challenge is designing great gameplay that is twinned with a meaningful reason for why a game would be better on the blockchain.*


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ayable-futures



*Little Orpheus*, un jeu mobile qui a de bonnes critiques par les créateurs de Dear Esther, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs et Everybody’s Gone to the Rapture, s'annonce sur console et PC, sortie le 1er mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ittle_Orpheus/






Allez pour le même prix j'ajoute la sortie en Early Access de *Boxing Club Manager*, un Football Manager avec des gants et des protège-dents, par un studio spécialisé dans les jeux de sport... on va dire confidentiels, pour rester poli. 35€ plein tarif, c'est audacieux.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Club_Manager/

----------


## Ruvon

Le RPG Tactique *Reverie Knights Tactics* sort aujourd'hui sur PC et console.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ights_Tactics/






*FixFox*, un jeu d'aventure exploration casual en pixel art, s'annonce pour le 31 mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1696220/FixFox/






Une édition Collector limitée de *Martha Is Dead* (aventure / horreur) est disponible en préco (pas bien de préco), avec plein de machins dont l'OST en vinyle.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...artha_Is_Dead/





Un trailer pour *Crypto Miner Tycoon Simulator*, aka "comment devenir un connard qui vous pique vos CG dont vous avez besoin pour faire tourner Vampire Survivors en Ultra" mais virtuel.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oon_Simulator/






Annonce de *Cattails: Wildwood Story*, aka "Stardew Valley mais avec des poilus et en plus moche" (suite de Cattails | Become a Cat!)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ildwood_Story/






Déjà dit mais au cas où : *Not For Broadcast* sortira aujourd'hui d'Early Access, auréolé de son entrée dans le livre des records avec ses 42h et quelques de vidéo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...For_Broadcast/

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour *Sniper Elite 5*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...niper_Elite_5/






Et *Aztech Forgotten Gods* annoncé pour le 10 mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...orgotten_Gods/






Une cyberattaque qui visait des joueurs andorrans d'un tournoi de Squidcraft (un Squid Games sur Minecraft) a fait tomber Internet en Andorre.

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...0_4408996.html

----------


## La Chouette

> Déjà dit mais au cas où : *Not For Broadcast* sortira aujourd'hui d'Early Access, auréolé de son entrée dans le livre des records avec ses 42h et quelques de vidéo.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...For_Broadcast/
> 
> https://youtu.be/j9yrE6ymHwQ


Pas vraiment une news, mais l'idée d'achievement que j'ai eue en Novembre dernier a été ajoutée dans le jeu (achievement It's a Mime Round). Aucune idée de si c'était déjà prévu ou de si c'est vraiment mon idée qui a donné naissance à cet achievement, mais même dans le premier cas, je suis devin, donc c'est bien  :Cigare: 

Petite info additionnelle sur le jeu : 260 acteurs ont participé au tournage de Not for Broadcast, ce qui n'est pas rien.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas vraiment une news, mais l'idée d'achievement que j'ai eue en Novembre dernier a été ajoutée dans le jeu (achievement It's a Mime Round). Aucune idée de si c'était déjà prévu ou de si c'est vraiment mon idée qui a donné naissance à cet achievement, mais même dans le premier cas, je suis devin, donc c'est bien 
> 
> Petite info additionnelle sur le jeu : 260 acteurs ont participé au tournage de Not for Broadcast, ce qui n'est pas rien.


La classe  :Cigare: 



*No Place for Bravery*, un action RPG 2D en pixel art brésilien qui avait une démo à un précédent Steam Fest (plutôt prometteur), annoncé à la base pour fin 2021 est maintenant prévu pour Q3 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_for_Bravery/






Le standalone *Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem* est sorti.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...berian_Mayhem/






*Not Tonight 2* sortira le 11 février et vous pouvez vous inscrire à la beta qui commencera le 28 janvier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Not_Tonight_2/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...65855262364570






*Gord*, le colony-sim / survival a sorti un nouveau trailer via IGN.

https://www.ign.com/articles/gord-fo...ematic-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1351210/Gord/






Zach Ford, level / mission designer responsable de nombreux niveaux et missions de la série Borderlands, est décédé. Il était actuellement chez PUBG Madison. Randy Pitchford, Kyle Pittman et Graemme Timmins (Gearbox) lui ont rendu hommage.

https://www.thegamer.com/borderlands...d-passes-away/



Gamekult nous relaie l'info : contrairement à ce qui était annoncé à l'origine, nous n'aurons pas de Little Big Adventure 3 (pas tout de suite en tous cas) mais bien un reboot de *Little Big Adventure* comme l'explique Didier Chanfray.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846393.html

https://twinsenslittlebigadventure.c...dier-chanfray/




> As a new studio, the objective is to build a strong IP around LBA and not just make LBA3.
> 
> When we started the discussion with Fred, Samantha (our new writer) and Ben about the new game, we quickly realized that the third game we initially wanted to make - the Genesis of the Stellar Entity - would be strange to make. The script was a first draft written to end the series. With the new studio, we do not want to end the series. We want to attract a wider audience and share the wonderful world, iconic characters and story with as many players as possible, so that more Twinsunian adventures can be created.
> 
> *We decided to reboot Twinsen’s story.*
> 
> I know some of you may be very sad to hear that we won't be creating the Genesis of the Stellar Entity. We strongly believe in a bright future LBA and think this is the best choice to ensure this future. Our goal is that our children and grandchildren will be able to continue playing new LBA adventures in the years to come.





> While much is still unknown, *we hope to release Twinsen's Little Big Adventure in 2024* for the 30th Anniversary of the series. We will be as transparent as we can and involve the community with the development, to make the best game possible, together.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le standalone *Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem* est sorti.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...berian_Mayhem/
> 
> https://youtu.be/RWj7V67b5LQ


D'après DSOG, les perfs sont mauvaises avec du stuttering.

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/serio...tering-issues/



Trailer de gameplay pour le remaster des deux premiers *Life is Strange*.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Une cyberattaque qui visait des joueurs andorrans d'un tournoi de Squidcraft (un Squid Games sur Minecraft) a fait tomber Internet en Andorre.
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...0_4408996.html





> https://www.thegamer.com/kurt-cobain-nirvana-nft/
> 
> Des participants d'un tournoi Minecraft ont fait tomber l'internet de l'Andorre grâce à une attaque DDoS pour gagner leur match contre une équipe locale :
> 
> https://www.clubic.com/twitch/actual...c-un-ddos.html
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/a-m...ndorra-offline



Oui je poste pour répertorier les Koublons heuuuu doublons .
en l'occurrence c'est un Ruvlon là  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est malheureux à dire, mais c'était la meilleure partie du jeu.


Non  :tired: 




> Bien bien. Chez Raven, qui s'occupe du contrôle qualité chez Activision Blizzard, on a d'abord fait grève en décembre, puis monté un syndicat.
> 
> Actibli a bien pris note de leur volonté de se syndiquer et a donc tout naturellement réparti les membres de Raven dans différentes équipes de dev pour diviser et séparer les membres de Raven à l'origine de ces actes terroristes que sont la grève et la syndicalisation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour le coup c’est effectivement une façon de faire qui existe. Ma boîte a fait ça il y a genre 5 ans. Là on vient de faire l’inverse et de regrouper les testeurs ensemble  ::ninja:: 

Et je vois pas en quoi ça gêne la création du syndicat. T’es pas obligé d’être dans la même équipe pour rejoindre ou créer un syndicat.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour le coup c’est effectivement une façon de faire qui existe. Ma boîte a fait ça il y a genre 5 ans. Là on vient de faire l’inverse et de regrouper les testeurs ensemble 
> 
> Et je vois pas en quoi ça gêne la création du syndicat. T’es pas obligé d’être dans la même équipe pour rejoindre ou créer un syndicat.


Tout à fait, c'est pas déconnant en soi d'intégrer le QA aux équipes de dev, c'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose niveau organisationnel. Comme le dit la journaliste de Polygon, on ne sait pas encore quel impact ça pourra avoir sur le projet de syndicat. Disons que le timing pose question sur les intentions de cette réorganisation qui pop juste à la fin de leur grève.

----------


## Silver

> Pour le coup c’est effectivement une façon de faire qui existe. Ma boîte a fait ça il y a genre 5 ans. Là on vient de faire l’inverse et de regrouper les testeurs ensemble 
> 
> Et je vois pas en quoi ça gêne la création du syndicat. T’es pas obligé d’être dans la même équipe pour rejoindre ou créer un syndicat.


On peut le voir comme une façon de "diviser pour mieux régner", dans le sens où les testeurs séparés dans différents départements auront moins de visibilité sur les conditions de travail de leurs collègues d'autres départements. Donc auront moins la volonté de tous s'organiser.

Ce que j'ai du mal à voir pour le moment c'est ce que des testeurs QA feraient dans le département artistique.  ::P:  
Pour les autres, c'est assez fréquent de voir des annonces pour des testeurs audio pour s'assurer que le moteur audio fonctionne proprement lorsqu'il est développé ou intégré dans un nouveau titre, etc.

Personnellement, je vois mal comment ils pourraient transitionner d'un pôle QA dédié à tester le jeu dans sa totalité vers quelques testeurs spécialisés par département, parce qu'ils auront toujours besoin de personnes qui s'assurent de la qualité du jeu complet. Ou alors ce qu'ils ne disent pas c'est qu'ils feront appel à des entreprises offrant ces services et qui paient leurs testeurs beaucoup moins cher pour tester le jeu. Et que Raven ne gardera que des testeurs spécialisés plus près du développement.

----------


## comodorecass

C'est moi ou R6 Extraction est sorti dans l'indifférence la plus totale? Sur Twitch, tout le monde s'en branle, pas de chiffre Steam (vu qui est pas dessus) mais ça semble (encore une fois) un bon gros four pour Ubi.

----------


## Jarec

Blizzard qui annonce.... un jeu de survie (félicitations, cinq ans trop tard mais félicitations) sur une nouvelle licence.
https://twitter.com/Blizzard_Ent/sta...38723468795906

Bref vivement que microsoft les recadre

----------


## comodorecass

Marrant ce défaut d'être d'avoir toujours un coup de retard. Heroes of the Storm et Overwatch sont des exemples assez criant.

----------


## pipoop

> Marrant ce défaut d'être d'avoir toujours un coup de retard. Heroes of the Storm et Overwatch sont des exemples assez criant.


Blizzard c'est l'astra militarum:il leur faut du temps pour démarrer mais après c'est un rouleau compresseur

----------


## Erkin_

Overwatch n'était pas en retard, il n'y avait pas vraiment de MOBA-FPS à sa sortie (seulement Paladins qui était développé en même temps).
Maintenant pour leur nouveau projet, on en sait trop peu pour juger en l'état.

----------


## Silver

> C'est moi ou R6 Extraction est sorti dans l'indifférence la plus totale? Sur Twitch, tout le monde s'en branle, pas de chiffre Steam (vu qui est pas dessus) mais ça semble (encore une fois) un bon gros four pour Ubi.


Il y a eu un pic sur Twitch le jour de la sortie et puis c'est à peu près tout :
https://twitchtracker.com/games/513004

Awkwartz en a fait un stream de 3h mais je ne sais pas trop son avis vu que je n'ai regardé que 10 minutes :




Cela dit, un topic du jeu a été créé sur le forum : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ecommand%C3%A9

----------


## Ruvon

> Blizzard qui annonce.... un jeu de survie (félicitations, cinq ans trop tard mais félicitations) sur une nouvelle licence.
> https://twitter.com/Blizzard_Ent/sta...38723468795906
> 
> Bref vivement que microsoft les recadre


Pour l'instant ils annoncent surtout qu'ils recrutent  ::ninja:: 

https://news.blizzard.com/en-us/bliz...iverse-with-us





Du gameplay *Total War: Warhammer III* avec la Tzarina Katarin de Kislev.






TheGamer a trouvé mention des NFT dans la dernière bafouille de la présidence de Youtube.

https://www.thegamer.com/youtube-ceo-interest-nft/

https://blog.youtube/inside-youtube/...22-priorities/




> YouTube CEO Susan Wojcicki took to the website’s official blog to post a letter detailing the company’s priorities for the coming year. In that letter, Wojcicki hinted that they are looking into new opportunities for creators on the platform to earn money. To do this, they have been “following everything happening in Web3 as a source of inspiration to continue innovating”. This inspiration has led them to investigate “the world of crypto, nonfungible tokens (NFTs), and even decentralized autonomous organizations (DAOs)” as areas where the connection between creator and fan can grow.




Un nouveau trailer pour le tactical de Square Enix *TRIANGLE STRATEGY*.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

*Blizzard* a annoncé travailler sur un jeu de survie AAA dans un nouvel univers médiéval fantastique. Comme d'habitude, ils arrivent après la bataille pour essayer de magnifier le style de jeu. On leur souhaite le succès de World Of Warcraft et pas celui de Heroes Of The Storm :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...vie-48230.html

Quelle surprise. *Serious Sam Siberian Mayhem* a des problèmes de tressautements :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/serio...tering-issues/




Dernière bande-annonce pour le jeu pas en monde ouvert *Pokemon Legends: Arceus*, qui sort le 28 Janvier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/poke...-final-trailer




6 minutes supplémentaires parce que je sais qu'il y a des fans ici :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/legendes-po...-en-126668.htm




*Netflix* rajoute le jeu de cartes Arcanium : Rise of Akhan, sorti en Décembre 2020 sur Steam à son abonnement :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15197...earthstone.htm

Le premier DLC pour *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, sera disponible en Juin :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...tory-dlc-june/





3 millions de copies de *Farming Simulator 22* vendues :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/farming-sim...-un-126669.htm




Le jeu *Sex with Hitler* dont le titre annonce le contenu ... Et qui prouve aussi que vraiment personne ne vérifie les jeux chez Valve avant de les mettre en vente sur Steam se vend bien (vous vous doutez maintenant de ce que contiendront les clés surprises offertes par un certain Monsieur B. pendant un certain temps) et suscite la polémique sur son fiabilité historique. En effet, Hitler n'avait pas deux testicules, comme représenté dans le ... jeu ... Mais un seul :

https://kotaku.com/hitler-sex-game-r...icl-1848417922

Le DLC Airports, pour *Cities: Skylines* qui lui aussi annonce la couleur dans son nom, est sorti aujourd'hui, en même temps qu'une mise à jour :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/ci...st-disponible/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/cities-skyl...ts-free-udpate




*Respawn Entertainment* travaille sur 3 jeux Star Wars; Jedi Fallen Order 2, comme prévu, mais aussi un jeu de stratégie avec des anciens de XCOM 2 et un FPS qui n'est pas Battlefront 3 :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/three-sta...entertainment/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/star-wars-j...t-reactor-xcom

un playthrough d'*Ultimate Doom* sur Twitter, une frame après l'autre, parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom/twitter-bot-speedrun

Un joueur de *World Of Warcraft* de 70 ans a été pris pour un bot et banni pour 6 mois. La situation a été résolue grâce à son fils qui est allé demander de l'aide sur Reddit :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/world-of-warcraft/dad-ban

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui je poste pour répertorier les Koublons heuuuu doublons .
> en l'occurrence c'est un Ruvlon là


Tu vas avoir du taf ce soir  ::ninja:: 




> Le jeu *Sex with Hitler* dont le titre annonce le contenu ... Et qui prouve aussi que vraiment personne ne vérifie les jeux chez Valve avant de les mettre en vente sur Steam se vend bien (vous vous doutez maintenant de ce que contiendront les clés surprises offertes par un certain Monsieur B. pendant un certain temps) et suscite la polémique sur son fiabilité historique. En effet, Hitler n'avait pas deux testicules, comme représenté dans le ... jeu ... Mais un seul :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/hitler-sex-game-r...icl-1848417922


C'est une information discutée : https://slate.com/human-interest/200...-testicle.html ou https://www.thelocal.de/20151218/hit...all-professor/
Quelle théorie est la bonne, la balle est dans votre camp  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action *Homura Hime* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846391.html




Du gameplay joli pour *Life is Strange Remastered Collection*, qui sort le 1er Février :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846401.html




Quelqu'un qui s'ennuyait probablement beaucoup, a créé un bot qui résolvait automatiquement le *Wordle* du jour et mettait les résultats sur Twitter ... Il a été banni :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fun-hater-ma...gets-suspened/





*Little Big Adventure* n'aura pas droit à un troisième épisode pour les 30 ans de la série mais à un reboot :

https://www.pcgamer.com/little-big-a...h-anniversary/

*Final Fantasy 14* est à nouveau disponible à la vente :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...after-6-weeks/

Il y aura un système de synchronisation dynamique via le cloud pour le *Steam Deck*. Ça permettra de pauser votre jeu quelque part et de le reprendre sur votre Gabe Gear. Ou l'inverse :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-w...nother-device/

Le Fonds Public Saoudien s'est payé 91% de l'organisateur d'événements esportifs *ESL Gaming* (Validation au 2ème trimestre) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846399.html
https://www.pcgamer.com/esl-and-drea...-saudi-arabia/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sort le 18 Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-stranger...frank-sinatra/




Un port PC par des fans de *Zelda: Ocarina of Time* devrait être disponible en Avril :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-90-complet...eady-by-april/

Le roguelite *Samurai Bringer* sortira sur PC, PS4 et Switch au Printemps :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846375.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'action-RPG *Achilles : Legends Untold*. Une bêta est prévue pour le 27 Février et la sortie au Printemps :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846373.html

----------


## KOUB

La cérémonie des *Pégases 2022* aura lieu dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable le 10 Mars. 

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846367.html




L'action-RPG en VR *The Walking Dead : Saints & Sinners* aura droit à un second chapitre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846363.html

Des infos sur l'année 2022, définie comme très ambitieuse, de *Sea of Thieves* seront donnée le 27 Janvier :

https://gamewave.fr/sea-of-thieves/s...le-27-janvier/

La mise à jour 1.1.0 de *Propnight* a été déployée aujourd'hui avec en particulier une nouvelle carte :

https://gamewave.fr/propnight/propni...-a-jour-1-1-0/

Toujours marrant les tricheurs qui se font prendre. Même sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386130.html





Le 1er Février sera annoncé la date de sortie de l'extension End of Dragons pour le MMORPG *Guild Wars 2* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/guild-war...e-date-reveal/



Nouvelle bande-annonce pour la collection de jeux *Prinny Presents NIS Classics Vol. 2*, qui doit sortir le 10 Mai sur Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/prinny-presen...m-may-release/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu avec un skate *OlliOlli World*, qui sort le 8 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.actugaming.net/olliolli-...atique-469281/




Nouvelle vidéo de gameplay pour *Horizon Forbidden West* qui sort le 18 Février sur PlayStation :

https://www.actugaming.net/horizon-f...tombee-469269/




Le jeu d'emménagement *Unpacking* a eu droit à une contrefaçon qui se vendait bien sur les stores d'Apple et Google. Il était même dans les jeux les plus téléchargés de l'AppStore. Après quelques plaintes, le machin a été supprimé des deux magasins :

https://gamerant.com/unpacking-mobile-game-copycat/
https://kotaku.com/unpacking-master-...wit-1848414416









Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apple* travaillerait sur une console de jeu, histoire probablement de retrouver sa gabelle de 30%. Quoi la Pippin ? :

https://gamerant.com/apple-video-game-console-rumor/

Parlant de couille de nazi plus tôt, voici la nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Sniper Elite 5* qui sortira en 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Et sur le Game Pass le 1er jour aussi :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/sn...ent-en-france/




Il y aura d'ailleurs un mode Invasion où vous affronterez un autre joueur :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sn.../1100-6499938/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'aventures et de réparation *FixFox* sortira le 31 Mars sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/fixfox-i...es-and-hearts/




Le poème interactif *Memoir Blue* sortira le 24 Mars au lieu du 10 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.destructoid.com/a-memoir...sing-in-march/




Une réflexion sur les bons et mauvais clones de *Wordle*. Il y a le bon clone de Wordle où il faut deviner un mot et il y a le mauvais clone de Wordle, où il faut deviner un mot ... Mais c'est pas pareil ! :

https://kotaku.com/wordle-games-like...e-d-1848414806

Un joueur de *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild* a réussi à ramasser une flèche perdue dans le ciel :

https://kotaku.com/botw-zelda-imposs...gen-1848412649




Selon le producteur Yasuhiro Kitao, *Elden Ring* sera tout aussi exigeant que les Dark Souls mais moins stressant :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-was-...ess-difficult/

Parlant de FromSoftware, une démo jouable est sortie pour *Dark Souls Nightfall*, la suite faite par des fans :

https://wccftech.com/dark-souls-nigh...demo-released/

https://mega.nz/file/XAFi3BpQ#s-s194...6BIP1KrlBY0DX4




Baiken arrivera en DLC sur le jeu de bagarre *Guilty Gear Strive* le 31 Janvier :

----------


## KOUB

Il se passe quand même des trucs louches dans le monde du speedrun ... Ici, *Super Mario Odyssey* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/this-supe...ifferent-huds/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Les jeu de panpan en TPS *Gears of War* pourrait avoir droit à une collection telle la Master Chief Collection :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gears-of-...ion-treatment/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *La Stratégie du Triangle*, qui sort le 4 Mars sur Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/new-triangle-...rica-aesfrost/




Après être tombé de la liste des 100 jeux les plus joués de Steam, *Battlefield 2042* tombe aussi de la liste des 50 jeux les plus joués sur XBox :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-played-games/

Crossover avec Saw pour *Dead By Daylight* le 26 Janvier. Et un truc pour l'année du Tigre aujourd'hui aussi :

https://www.thegamer.com/saw-dead-by-daylight-jigsaw/









Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *World Of Warcraft* pourrait être porté sur consoles. La proposition d'acquisition d'Activision-Blizzard par Microsoft semble surtout faire remonter de vieilles rumeurs :

https://www.jeuxvideo.fr/news/405798...r-sur-consoles

Riot Game avoue s'être un peu planté avec les modifications de la prés-saison 2022 avec l'ajout du Dragon Techno-Chimique, maintenant retiré du jeu pour le moment :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15194...-la-faille.htm





Le jeu d'action-aventure *Little Orpheus*, disponible sur Apple Arcade, sortira sur toutes les consoles et sur PC le 1er Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/litt...-pc-on-march-1




Le jeu d'horreur *Hidden Deep* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam hier :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hid...ues-terrestres

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes jump-kingesque *Goat's Tale* est gratuit sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/goats-tale

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1702180/Goats_Tale/




Le run'n gun *Spiders Everywhere* est aussi gratuit sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/spiders-everywhere

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rs_Everywhere/




Le point'n click *KAPIA* est sorti aujourd'hui sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/kapia

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1351140/KAPIA/




*Nexus Mods* a 20 ans et lâche un tas de nombres pour l'occasion :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...res-48228.html

https://www.nexusmods.com/news/14638



Spoiler Alert! 






*Nvidia* envisage d'abandonner l'achat du fabricant de processeurs Arm :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...hip-maker-arm/

Où ça parle de la mise à jour de l'*API Vulkan* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-vulkan-1...on-it-runs-on/

Le *Wi-Fi 7* se présente bien :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/med...s-2053955.html

La pénurie de substrat Ajinomoto Build-up Film (ABF) semble se tasser. La bonne nouvelle, c'est que c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles la production de cartes graphiques était compliquée. Donc, ça devrait mieux se passer au 2ème semestre 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-hope-...hortages-ease/
https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...raphiques.html

Les prix des cartes graphiques semblent aussi baisser. Un peu. de 10% en gros :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gpus-are-alr...eaper-in-2022/

Les caractéristiques des *Arc Alchemist* d'Intel pour PC portables ont fuité :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intels-arc-a...-leaked-slide/





Étrangement, sans rapport aucun avec un vote d'il y a peu de temps, *Activision-Blizzard* disperse les testeurs qualités de Raven Software à travers plusieurs services. c'est quand même un hasard très hasardeux d'adopter une organisation particulièrement inefficace, comme ça ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/raven-organ...dermine-union/





Des spectateurs de *Twitch* trouvent marrant de dire qu'ils ont 12 ans sur les chats. Sauf qu'il faut avoir 13 ans minimum pour regarder le service de streaming ... Et c'est beaucoup moins marrant quand ils se font bannir (enfin pour eux, moi, je trouve ça très drôle) :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-12-years-old-ban/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Unity* aurait développé un simulateur de dogfight pour l'armée des États-Unis :

https://www.thegamer.com/unity-dogfi...-us-air-force/

Le jeu de craft-automatisation *Outerverse* ne vend pas et n'intègre pas de NFT, contrairement à ce que proclame une arnaque à la cryptomonnaie :

https://www.thegamer.com/outerverse-...-nft-scammers/
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sca...cryptocurrency

Un bilan sur les NFT et à quoi s'attendre concernant cette MST arnaque produit spéculatif chose :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/what-to-a...mes-this-year/

Susan Wojcicki, CEO de *Youtube*, a exprimé son intérêt pour le web3, les crypto, et les NFT, pour gagner du pognon assurer les revenus des créateurs de contenu, qu'ils aiment de tout leur cœur chez Youtube ... De toute façon, ils vont faire quoi ? Aller sur DailyMotion ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/youtube-ceo-interest-nft/

Voici la procédure pour savoir tout ce que votre *Alexa* a dit de vous à Amazon :

https://lifehacker.com/how-to-downlo...its-1848412242

Où on parle de la nouvelle méthode que *Google* va utiliser pour tracker ses utilisateurs ... Ben oui, vous croyiez vraiment qu'ils allaient bannir les cookies sans plan B pour récupérer vos juteuses infos personnelles ? :

https://gizmodo.com/googles-new-plan...out-1848417578

*The Rock* a annoncé participer à l'adaptation d'un jeu vidéo "Badass" au cinéma ... Et a promis de bien faire à ses potes gamers ... Donc tout va bien ... Mmmmh ... :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-rock-vi...ie-adaptation/

----------


## Ruvon

Après les stations-service et les gares, réparez un repaire de pirates dans *Pirate's Den Renovator*. Je pense qu'à ce niveau de rienàbranlisme, les mecs ouvrent un dictionnaire au pif, tombent sur un mot et font un "simulator" sur le sujet. Merci PlayWay.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Den_Renovator/









> Bien bien. Chez Raven, qui s'occupe du contrôle qualité chez Activision Blizzard, on a d'abord fait grève en décembre, puis monté un syndicat.
> 
> Actibli a bien pris note de leur volonté de se syndiquer et a donc tout naturellement réparti les membres de Raven dans différentes équipes de dev pour diviser et séparer les membres de Raven à l'origine de ces actes terroristes que sont la grève et la syndicalisation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kotaku.com/raven-qa-call-of-...isi-1848415154
> ...


Et donc, à la surprise générale  ::ninja::  la création du syndicat n'est pas reconnue par Actibli.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour faire le lien avec la news sur *Raven Software* et la volonté d'y créer un syndicat, cet épisode récent de Last Week Tonight est particulièrement approprié.









> Trailer de gameplay pour le remaster des deux premiers *Life is Strange*.
> 
> https://youtu.be/z3OibmsTE1Q


Une vidéo de comparaison entre les versions, avec la scène dans la chambre de Chloé.






Pour les amateurs de jeux de tatane et de *Street Fighter V*, une vidéo qui revient sur la victoire du portoricain Mono au CEO 2021, avec notamment la victoire en finale contre Punk, un immense champion, avec peut-être le pire perso du jeu, Fang.






*Home Behind 2*, un roguelike RPG sorti en janvier 2021 qui totalise près de 5 000 évaluations à 87% positives, sortira d'Early Access le 16 février.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Home_Behind_2/






Les résultats de *Microsoft* au 31 décembre 2021 ont été publiés, avec comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, des milliards partout. La partie XBox (sans plus de précisions sur comment sont répartis les revenus) a pris un +10% en un an.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/inve...elease-webcast

----------


## Elma

> Une vidéo de comparaison entre les versions, avec la scène dans la chambre de Chloé.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ngYNq9AK780


Bah la vache ça valait le coup de faire un remaster...  ::blink::

----------


## Aza

> Blizzard qui annonce.... un jeu de survie (félicitations, cinq ans trop tard mais félicitations) sur une nouvelle licence.
> https://twitter.com/Blizzard_Ent/sta...38723468795906
> 
> Bref vivement que microsoft les recadre


y'a 10 ans ça m'aurait sur-hypé. Là, ils ont tellement fait de la merde depuis quelques années, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.

----------


## pipoop

The rock...je le vois bien dans un film Borderlands

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de l'intéressant *Space Betrayers*, une sorte de FTL en multi avec de gros morceaux d'Among Us dedans (mais sans élimination de joueur). Peut-être un peu cher pour un Early Access en multi mais le concept peut être sympa.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ace_Betrayers/

----------


## Zerger

> y'a 10 ans ça m'aurait sur-hypé. Là, ils ont tellement fait de la merde depuis quelques années, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.


Le peuple veut un Starcraft 3 bordel!!!!!

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour *Black Myth: Wukong*. Il est possible qu'il ne soit pas TOTALEMENT sérieux, je préfère prévenir  ::ninja:: 






Know by Heart, jeu d'aventure narratif, sortira le 10 février.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...Know_by_heart/













> Nouveau trailer pour le souls like antique *Achilles: Legends Untold*.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...egends_Untold/


On peut s'inscrire pour un accès à la beta comme le rapporte Alpha Beta Gamer : https://www.alphabetagamer.com/achil...-beta-sign-up/

----------


## Sao

> Nouveau trailer pour *Black Myth: Wukong*. Il est possible qu'il ne soit pas TOTALEMENT sérieux, je préfère prévenir 
> 
> https://youtu.be/xPezz6HQm-I


Mais  ::XD:: 

Que c'est con !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bah la vache ça valait le coup de faire un remaster...


Ah, je ne suis pas le seul alors. Merci.
On est vraiment dans l'absurde. Un jeu de 2015...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le peuple veut un Starcraft 3 bordel!!!!!


C'est vrai qu'en ce moment le RTS a le vent en poupe.

Vrai question : Age of Empire 4 est toujours joué ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah, je ne suis pas le seul alors. Merci.
> On est vraiment dans l'absurde. Un jeu de 2015...


Et passer à côté de 40€ par copie vendue ? Ça aurait été dommage  ::ninja::  Mais ouais, les différences visuelles sont légères pour rester poli.

Pour être complet, ils annoncent d'autres changements :




> Vastly improved character animation using full facial mocap performance (Life is Strange Remastered only)
> 
> Updated and refined gameplay puzzles
> 
> Engine and lighting upgrades
> 
> Distinct licensed soundtrack & original scores


La seule chose intéressante ce serait le travail sur les "puzzles", mais vu la gueule des "puzzles" de Life is Strange, bon.

----------


## Ruvon

> Sortie de l'intéressant *Space Betrayers*, une sorte de FTL en multi avec de gros morceaux d'Among Us dedans (mais sans élimination de joueur). Peut-être un peu cher pour un Early Access en multi mais le concept peut être sympa.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ace_Betrayers/
> 
> https://youtu.be/8OkEidEDQtg


Pour rester dans le jeu social avec des traitres à 20€, *Dread Hunger*, Among Us en vue FPS dans le grand nord, a annoncé qu'il devrait sortir d'Early Access le 26/01.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Dread_Hunger/

----------


## Ruvon

Vu chez Gautoz : nouveau trailer et date de sortie annoncée pour *Hero's Hour* : le 1er mars.

Hero's Hour coûte 10$ sur Itch, clé Steam fournie aux acheteurs Itch à la sortie du jeu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1656780/Heros_Hour/

----------


## banditbandit

> Bah la vache ça valait le coup de faire un remaster...





> Ah, je ne suis pas le seul alors. Merci.
> On est vraiment dans l'absurde. Un jeu de 2015...


 J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont tous pris un coup pelle, je sais pas si c'est mes souvenirs mais là Maxine a l'air plus âgé (d'ailleurs je la reconnais pas vraiment...), ils ont tous l'air plus âgés.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont tous pris un coup pelle, je sais pas si c'est mes souvenirs mais là Maxine a l'air plus âgé (d'ailleurs je la reconnais pas vraiment...), ils ont tous l'air plus âgés.


Bah ils ont pris 7 ans quoi :con:  ::ninja::

----------


## pintobreizh

> sortie de l'intéressant *space betrayers*, une sorte de ftl en multi avec de gros morceaux d'among us dedans (mais sans élimination de joueur). Peut-être un peu cher pour un early access en multi mais le concept peut être sympa.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ace_betrayers/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8okeidedqtg



Je crois qu'on a déjà la pire musique de trailer de 2022. J'ai même pas réussi à me concentrer sur le contenu du trailer tellement j'était fasciné.

----------


## Ruvon

La quasi non-info du jour : le studio *Frost Giant* (farci d'anciens de Starcraft 2, Warcraft 3, Wasteland 3 ou Diablo 4, et avec le co-op designer qui vient de l'équipe d'e-sport Team Liquid) a reçu 25 millions de dollars d'investissement Kakao Games, un éditeur Sud-Coréen, pour réaliser leur futur RTS.

http://www.frostgiant.com/press-releases/

Bon, on n'en sait toujours pas plus sur leur jeu, même pas son nom, mais il y a du beau monde et des moyens, ça donne envie d'y croire.




> Je crois qu'on a déjà la pire musique de trailer de 2022. J'ai même pas réussi à me concentrer sur le contenu du trailer tellement j'était fasciné.


Fallait la mettre à 10%  ::ninja::  Elle est moche, mais je pense qu'on peut faire bien bien pire, ne soit pas pessimiste comme ça  ::ninja:: 



Ceux qui réagissaient aux 500h de jeux pour 100%-ter Dying Light 2 vont être ravis : *Horizon Forbidden West*, ce sera "plusieurs centaines".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

On sent bien le jeu qui va être rempli de trucs "vides" pour rallonger artificiellement...
A partir de quel moment ces éditeurs se disent que c'est un argument positif, la durée de vie d'un jeu solo, passé un certain cap compréhensible (personne n'imagine torcher un OW en 20H, c'est sûr..Mais 300H ???)

----------


## Ultragreatsword

J'ai essayé un peu le "free to play" Yugi-oh Master Duel , qui est bien entendu un p2w déguisé avec une monnaie virtuelle, les gemmes, permettant d'acheter des packs de carte avec un taux de probabilité d'avoir des cartes  rares. Même s'il existe pour les connaisseurs des moyens d'optimiser leur dépense de gemmes pour ne rien avoir à payer ou très peu, je trouve le système assez ,"prédateur" pour le grand public. C'est le deuxième jeu en quelques mois que je qualifie de la sorte, après avoir testé le vieux Asphalt 9. Pour le coup je ne serais pas contre un nouveau coup de vis pour les jeux de ce type. Moi je ne suis pas vulnérable aux addictions de ce genre, même si par le passé j'ai honteusement dépensé dans des jeux dit gratuits. Mais je vois très bien comment des gens peuvent tomber dans ça, d'autant qu'il ya vraiment une esthétique, un habillage visant à  amener les gens à dépenser. Je serais pour interdire le modèle, pas juste faire afficher les taux d'obtention des objets.

Côté performance, sur Switch ça laggue pas mal et dans les duels multi-joueurs les combats peuvent s'éterniser inutilement à cause des ralentissement. Le jeu semble optimisé à la truelle...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ceux qui réagissaient aux 500h de jeux pour 100%-ter Dying Light 2 vont être ravis : *Horizon Forbidden West*, ce sera "plusieurs centaines".


Je suis bien d'accord avec Monsieur Cacao, perso ça me donne pas du tout envie d'y jouer, surtout que le premier jeu était déjà bien trop long, j'ai du me forcer pour en voir le bout et j'avais zappé tout le contenu annexe qui  n'avait aucun intérêt.

A mettre en perspective de ce tweet du coup:





Voilà, ça c'est une bonne durée pour un OW, merci From Software.

----------


## pipoop

30h pour les mecs qui font des vidéos no damage sur youtube
Sinon pour le pequin moyen compter le double

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour Horizon truc, tout dépend de ce qui est proposé. Si c'est juste de l'étalage de confiture, aucun intérêt effectivement, mais si la structure du jeu a été repensée pour offrir cette fois-ci un endgame digne de ce nom, pourquoi pas ? 
Les combats contre les machines étaient franchement chouettes dans HZD, j'aurais pu apprécier que le jeu donne matière à en profiter encore davantage (autrement que dans un NG+ où tu vas te retaper les tunnels scénaristiques).

----------


## Shep1



----------


## Maalak

Ah, c'est bien que cette licence ressorte un peu du placard.  ::): 
Enfin, s'ils ne font pas n'importe quoi avec, bien sûr.  ::P:

----------


## wcxd

Quand je vois que je m'ennuie sur 90% des jeux après 8 à 10h, toutes ces déclarations à base de centaines d'heures de jeu me font peur  ::(:

----------


## Howii

Qu'ils fassent une trame principale courte et des quêtes secondaires plus intéressantes (Comme pour Cyberpunk tiens). Ce serait mieux je pense.

----------


## Erkin_

> Quand je vois que je m'ennuie sur 90% des jeux après 8 à 10h, toutes ces déclarations à base de centaines d'heures de jeu me font peur


Je dirais que c'est un problème d'intérêt de ces jeux si tu t'ennuies dessus après 10h et non pas une histoire de durée de vie.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> 30h pour les mecs qui font des vidéos no damage sur youtube
> Sinon pour le pequin moyen compter le double


et 40 minutes pour les speedrunners  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

> Je dirais que c'est un problème d'intérêt de ces jeux si tu t'ennuies dessus après 10h et non pas une histoire de durée de vie.


Beaucoup de jeux ont une boucle de gameplay qui ne se renouvelle plus après 7-8 heures, donc à partir du moment où j'ai atteint ce stade l'ennui pointe le bout de son nez, ce n'est pas nécessairement lié à la qualité de ces premières heures.

----------


## Sorkar

> Beaucoup de jeux ont une boucle de gameplay qui ne se renouvelle plus après 7-8 heures, donc à partir du moment où j'ai atteint ce stade l'ennui pointe le bout de son nez, ce n'est pas nécessairement lié à la qualité de ces premières heures.


Oui bon, apres 20-30 40 heure ca peut se comprendre. Au bout de 7-8, on va dire que tu te lasse tout de même un peu plus vite que la moyenne  ::):  On appel ca une "Darkmanticovite" dans le milieu  ::ninja::  (Désolé)

----------


## Ruvon

*Unknown Number: A First Person Talker*, un jeu de puzzle contrôlé à la voix, sortira Q2 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Person_Talker/






*KartKraft*, un jeu de kart sans carapace, sort d'Early Access (où il a récolté pas mal d'avis très positifs) aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/406350/KartKraft/






*Survival Quiz CITY*, un Battle Royale qui a piqué la DA de Fall Guys où on vous pose des questions, par Bandai Namco, sortira le 4 mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...val_Quiz_CITY/






MAJ pour le FPS retro *Dread Templar*, toujours en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Dread_Templar/






Le meugnon puzzle-platformer *What Lies in the Multiverse* sortira le 4 mars et a un prologue dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Multiverse/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rse__Prologue/

----------


## Kriegor

> Quand je vois que je m'ennuie sur 90% des jeux après 8 à 10h, toutes ces déclarations à base de centaines d'heures de jeu me font peur


 ::w00t:: 
Moi ça doit être 10% !

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie du puzzler artistique *Please, Touch The Artwork*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...h_The_Artwork/






Legend of Keepers: Career of a Dungeon Manager annonce un DLC nommé *Legend of Keepers: Feed the Troll* qui doit sortir aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...eed_the_Troll/






Une enquête gouvernementale UK s'intéresse aux mécanismes d'auto renouvellement des abonnements. En conséquence, XBox annonce qu'ils ont accepté certains changements, notamment de contacter les utilisateurs du *Game Pass* inactifs mais toujours payant et proposer le remboursement à ceux qui auraient payé l'abo sans s'en servir.

https://www.thegamer.com/microsoft-g...investigation/



La prochaine MAJ 1.5 de *Crusader Kings 3* incluera les mariages de même sexe. Elle inclut aussi pas mal d'outils pour faciliter la vie des modders.

https://www.pcgamesn.com/crusader-ki...e-without-mods

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...dding.1507899/





Le trailer de *Crysis 4* (quel que soit son nom final, puisque la vidéo d'origine postée par Crytek précise bien "Working Title") est accompagné de ce message de Crytek qui ne nous apprend quand même pas grand chose.




https://www.crysis.com/blog/new-crysis-game-confirmed




> It’s something you have been asking us for a long time, so it’s now finally time to confirm – yes, a new Crysis game is happening!
> 
> We are so pleased and excited to bring this news to you, and *we really can’t wait to reveal more details about what lies ahead.*
> 
> Right now the game is in the early stages of development so it will be a while yet, but we wanted to bring you the news at this time as we are so hyped for the future, and to let you know that we will be listening to our community.

----------


## runner

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WZzpbvHPZk


 ::wub::

----------


## pipoop

Je sens venir la gueulante pour le mariage homosexuel dans crusader king

----------


## Ruvon

Le *Steam Deck*, c'est pour le 25 février, avec les premiers envois le 28, pour ceux qui l'ont déjà réservé.





https://steamcommunity.com/games/167...55056380003049




> Additional details for the curious:
> We will start sending invites shortly after 10:00 am on February 25th, PST
> Order emails are sent in the same order that reservations were made.
> You can only order the Steam Deck model that you originally reserved.
> Your reservation deposit will be applied to the final price of Steam Deck, and shipping costs are included.

----------


## Baalim

> Le *Steam Deck*, c'est pour le 25 février, avec les premiers envois le 28, pour ceux qui l'ont déjà réservé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/167...55056380003049


Vivement les premiers retours utilisateurs  :Fourbe:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Blizzard* donnera des nouvelles de Starcraft, Warcraft, Diablo et Overwatch dans les prochaines semaines. Rien à voir avec une offre d'achat, Blizzard fait ça tout le temps ... Non ? :

https://gamerant.com/blizzard-warcra...tch-news-2022/

Tout ceci ne répond pas à la question de savoir si on pourra grattouiller les chats dans *Black Myth: Wukong* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/black-myt...glitchy-tiger/




Grosse mise à jour sur la bêta de *Galactic Civilizations IV*. Pour y avoir accès, il fuaut précommander le jeu sur l'Epic Games Store :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-civilizations-4/beta

*PlanetSide 2* a récupéré aujourd'hui un nouveau continent, le premier depuis 8 ans :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/planetside-...f-oshur-update
https://wccftech.com/expedition-oshu...tside-2-today/




Les *Steam Deck* commenceront à être expédiés le 25 Février :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-w...n-february-28/

Le nouveau serveur océanique de *Final Fantasy XIV* a été ouvert ... Et les joueurs sont créatifs pour le nom de leurs persos ("Dépression moite" m'a marqué) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ff14s-new-oc...es-imaginable/





20 millions de joueurs pour *Halo Infinite* et 18 millions pour *Forza Horizons 5* ... Et si on ajoute le CA de la branche jeux de Microsoft à celui d'Activision-Blizzard, on arrive peu ou prou à celui de Sony :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...res-48234.html

Le jeu de simulation de pré-F1 *KartKraft* est sorti d'accès anticipé aujourd'hui sur Steam :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...y-access-today




Un nouveau jeu de plateformes *Kao the Kangaroo* sortira cet été sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/new-...-switch-and-pc




Le Muso *Dynasty Warriors 9 Empires*, qui sort sur toutes les consoles et sur PC le 25 Février dans le monde entier, a droit à une démo jouable. Sur toutes les consoles. Mais pas sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/dyna...le-in-the-west

Des infos sur les "îles Wena", une zone de *Dragon Quest X Offline*, qui sortira cet été sur PlayStation, Switch et PC au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/drag...s-wena-islands

Le patch de *New World* (pic à un peu plus de 68.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam aujourd'hui), censé redonner un intérêt au end-game avec les mutations, est jugé très décevant par les joueurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-world-ai...with-mutators/
https://www.thegamer.com/expedition-...-world-broken/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Fable*, comme Gears Of War, pourrait avoir droit à une collection de remasters :

https://www.thegamer.com/fable-gears...llection-xbox/

*Epic Games* a créé un nouveau studio en Pologne :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...udio-in-poland

Déjà disponible sur itch.io, le jeu de stratégie might and Magiquesque *Hero’s Hour* sortira le 1er Mars sur Steam et GOG :

https://www.actugaming.net/heros-hou...am-gog-469511/

https://thingonitsown.itch.io/heros-hour

----------


## pierrecastor

> Bah la vache ça valait le coup de faire un remaster...


Quand je dois plisser les yeux pour voir la différence entre les deux versions, je me dit que c'était peut être pas la peine.




> Nouveau trailer pour *Black Myth: Wukong*. Il est possible qu'il ne soit pas TOTALEMENT sérieux, je préfère prévenir 
> 
> https://youtu.be/xPezz6HQm-I


Mais  ::lol:: , des génies.

----------


## KOUB

*Crusader Kings III* aura droit à une version pour consoles de nouvelle génération le 29 Mars :

https://www.actugaming.net/crusader-...s-date-469680/




Chapter Mercury, le premier mod communautaire intégré pour la simulation de FPS durant la seconde guerre mondiale *Post Scriptum* est disponible aujourd'hui :

https://nofrag.com/chapter-mercury-m...st-disponible/




Un tricheur de Valorant s'est fait prendre en tournoi. Il est banni 36 mois :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386175.html




Le système de transfert de serveurs de *Final Fantasy XIV* est surchargé en raison d'un trop grand nombre de demandes pour rejoindre le nouveau serveur océanique :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386184.html

Plusieurs centaines d'heures pour finir *Horizon Forbidden West* ... Sinon, 20 à 25h en ligne droite :

https://gamewave.fr/horizon-forbidde...ines-d-heures/

La mise à jour du 30 Janvier du roguelike *Vampire Survivors* rajoutera 2 personnages et un niveau :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...ent-tres-vite/

Bon. Ben, *Crysis 4* a été annoncé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crysis-4-has-been-announced/




*Vagante* est un roguelite qui sort le 27 Janvier sur toutes les consoles et disponible depuis un moment sur PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ike-platformer

----------


## Ruvon

Le jeu de snowboard *Shredders*, à la base prévu pour décembre 2021 mais qui sortira en fait sur XBox et Game Pass Day One en février d'après leur compte Twitter, le 17 mars d'après le site XBox, a une page Steam où il sortira probablement à la même date puisqu'il est annoncé pour "cet hiver".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1874170/Shredders/

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG au tour par tour *Reverie Knights Tactics* est disponible sur PC, consoles d'ancienne génération et XBox Series :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rev...nages-du-t-rpg




Le mod *Half-Life 2 Overcharged* sortira en Février sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/half-...february-2022/




Le JRPG *MONARK*, qui sort sur PlayStation, Switch et PC le 22 Février a droit à une démo. Sur consoles. Pas sur PC. Décidément :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/mona...america-europe




Le battle-royale quizzesque *Survival Quiz CITY* sortira le 4 Mars sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/surv...unches-march-4




Le jeu d'action-aventure *The Tale of Onogoro* a été annoncé pour cet été sur des plateformes non précisées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/last...ale-of-onogoro




Ça va très bien pour *Capcom*, qui fait péter des records, surtout grâce aux ventes des vieux jeux Resident Evil et Monster Hunter (70% des ventes quand même) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tinue-to-sell/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Bloomberg), *Kalof Warzone 2* serait en préparation pour sortir en 2023 sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération (et serait le dernier Kalof assuré de sortir sur PlayStation) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/warzone-2...nd-pc-in-2023/

Où on parle de "l'étrange" croissance mammaire de Baiken, le dernier personnage disponible en DLC, à travers les différents épisodes la série de jeu de bagarre *Guilty Gear* :

https://kotaku.com/guilty-gear-striv...obs-1848422282

----------


## Ruvon

Opécom d'IGN avec *Horizon Forbidden West*, avec 32 (32 !!  ::ninja::  ) AMAZING infos sur le jeu.

https://www.ign.com/articles/horizon...ion-sidequests

----------


## KOUB

Le mod *Resident Evil 4 HD* sera disponible le 2 Février :

https://www.destructoid.com/resident...bruary-launch/




*Frost Giant Studios*, créé par des anciens de Blizzard ayant travaillé sur Starcraft 2 et Warcraft 3, prépare un RTS sous Unreal Engine 5. Ils ont aussi reçu un investissement de 25 millions de dollars :

https://gamerant.com/blizzard-develo...-engine-5-rts/
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050846425.html

Le jeu d'action *Aztech: Forgotten Gods* sortira le 10 Mars sur PC et sur toutes les consoles :

https://www.actugaming.net/aztech-fo...sortie-469504/




Une nouvelle bêta de *Blood Bowl 3* commence aujourd'hui et rajoute l'équipe des nains :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/blood-bowl-3-closed-beta-2/

Le DLC Ashes of Vados pour le metroidvania *Death’s Gambit: Afterlife* sera disponible le 10 Février :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/deaths-ga...-of-vados-dlc/

Le jeu d'aventures *No Place for Bravery* doit sortir au 3ème trimestre sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/no-place-...ming-to-steam/




*Nvidia* continue de travailler pour améliorer l'efficacité Ray Tracing dans ses GPU et a publié à propos d'une nouvelle technique, le "Subwarp Interleaving", qu'ils expliquent avec pleins de mots compliqués :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/nvidia-ra...ency-research/

https://research.nvidia.com/publicat...p-Interleaving

Le FPS en arène *Void Slayer* est sorti. C'est par ceux qui ont commis Succubus :

https://nofrag.com/void-slayer-laren...bus-est-sorti/




*Half-Life 2* a droit à une nouvelle interface utilisateur :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/...fe-2-ui-update

Sans vraiment de surprise, *Activision-Blizzard* ne reconnait pas le syndicat formé par les testeurs qualités de Raven Software. Manquerait que ça au CV de Bobby, être responsable de la formation du premier syndicat dans un studio AAA ... Et du premier syndicat de Microsoft en même temps. Et donc maintenant, c'est l'étape de la préparation d'une pétition des employés éligibles à envoyer au National Labor Relations Board. Et on va certainement voir des mails très drôles de la part de la direction aux employés (Si vous vous syndiquez, ils prendront le café gratuit qui remplace vos repas !) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...duty-qa-union/
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rav...recognise-them
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...sday-deadline/

Mike Ybarra, le "responsable" de *Blizzard*, a d'ailleurs détaillé son plan pour retrouver la confiance des employés, en créant des postes de managers de la culture (d'entreprise), un organisateur des RH, un manager de la diversité, de l'équité et de l'inclusion et le triplement des effectifs des équipes de conformité :

https://gamerant.com/blizzard-lead-m...ers-employees/

*Twitch* a créé le Ads Incentive Program, réservé à certains affiliés et partenaires pour leur "enlever la pression de devoir gérer les revenus publicitaires" ... C'est moi ou ça pue un peu ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-ads-incentive-program/



Les *AirTags* d'Apple sont déjà particulier par leur principe, qui est d'utiliser les appareils Apple, sans vraiment demander à leurs possesseurs, pour localiser un objet perdu ... Et le gros problème est surtout que ces petits machins peuvent être facilement utilisé par disons ... au hasard ... Des harceleurs pour localiser leur victime ? Et il y a donc une section dédiée au bidule dans le dernier "Personal Safety User Guide" de la pomme, expliquant étape par étape comment retirer l'accès de ses AirTags à un autre utilisateur ... :

https://gizmodo.com/airtag-safety-pr...ags-1848420999
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guid...welcome/web#cm

*Truth Social*, le réseau social de la liberté d'expression de Donald Trump (donc surtout la sienne), utilisera le même système de modération automatisée que les autres réseaux sociaux :

https://gizmodo.com/trump-truth-soci...nun-1848414580

*Amazon* arrête de payer ses salariés qui leur font de la pub sur les réseaux sociaux :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...x-sociaux.html

Une licence de vol Slovaque a été attribuée à l'*AirCar*, l'avion qui roule :

https://www.clubic.com/aeronautique/...-slovaque.html

Il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui est concerné quand on parle de droit à la réparation, il y a aussi les marques automobiles. Et ils sont moins conciliants :

https://jalopnik.com/automakers-are-...-do-1848374167

----------


## Baalim

> Où on parle de "l'étrange" croissance mammaire de Baiken, le dernier personnage disponible en DLC, à travers les différents épisodes la série de jeu de bagarre Guilty Gear :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/guilty-gear-striv...obs-1848422282


Prochain épisode : l'étrange croissance mammaire d'Ivy Valentine chez Soul Calibur. Et il y aura matière.

----------


## Sannom

> y'a 10 ans ça m'aurait sur-hypé. Là, ils ont tellement fait de la merde depuis quelques années, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.


D'après Jason Schreier, évoquant des sources à l'intérieur du studio, même les employés de Blizzard les plus désabusés sont enthousiasmés par ce projet et l'équipe qui le construit...




> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment le RTS a le vent en poupe.
> 
> Vrai question : Age of Empire 4 est toujours joué ?


Aucune idée, mais il fait reconnaître que Blizzard ne seraient pas les premiers à y revenir, avec Homeworld 3 qui arrive et Iron Brigade sorti il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça. Et puis il y tous ces gens qui voudraient un Brütal Legend 2...




> Où on parle de "l'étrange" croissance mammaire de Baiken, le dernier personnage disponible en DLC, à travers les différents épisodes la série de jeu de bagarre *Guilty Gear* :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/guilty-gear-striv...obs-1848422282


Je ne connais cette série que de nom, du coup quand j'ai vu le trailer de ce perso je me suis dit que c'était comme Ivy dans Soul Calibur, l'ampleur de la poitrine fait partie de l'essence du personnage. Le contraste avec le concept art de sa première itération qu'on voit dans le billet de Kotaku est saisissant  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

Discord est tout malade ce soir. On ne pourra pas matraquer des infos inutiles sur le Discord de CPC  :Emo: 

https://twitter.com/discord/status/1486427589879103489

----------


## Blackogg

> Discord est tout malade ce soir. On ne pourra pas matraquer des infos inutiles sur le Discord de CPC


Non ça va, c'est réparé.
Viens nous donner d'autres stats pétées de jeux à venir  ::wub::

----------


## pipoop

> Prochain épisode : l'étrange croissance mammaire d'Ivy Valentine chez Soul Calibur. Et il y aura matière.


Ils en parlent justement dans l'article en disant que les mecs de souls calibur se sont calmes parceque ca prenait des proportions incroyables et qu'ils on fait "machine arriere"

----------


## Ruvon

> Non ça va, c'est réparé.
> Viens nous donner d'autres stats pétées de jeux à venir


J'attends que tu réagisses à la même niouze en double  ::trollface::

----------


## Maalak

> Tu vas avoir du taf ce soir





> J'attends que tu réagisses à la même niouze en double


Si ça te dérange tant que ça, ne poste pas, comme ça ça ne paraîtra qu'une seule fois.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Si ça te dérange tant que ça, ne poste pas, comme ça ça ne paraîtra qu'une seule fois.


Ne rien comprendre à une discussion à ce point là, c'est de l'art  :Clap:

----------


## Ruvon

Les meilleures sorties (en pognon) de décembre 2021 sur Steam.



GTFO, Ready or Not, Wartales, Icarus, Chorus, Ultimate Admiral: Dreadnoughts, Fight in Tight Spaces, Anvil, Propnight...

----------


## LeLiquid

> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment le RTS a le vent en poupe.
> 
> Vrai question : Age of Empire 4 est toujours joué ?


J'ai pas les stats mais de ma propre expérience je dirai que oui.

----------


## Kriegor

> Où on parle de "l'étrange" croissance mammaire de Baiken, le dernier personnage disponible en DLC, à travers les différents épisodes la série de jeu de bagarre Guilty Gear :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/guilty-gear-striv...obs-1848422282
> 
> 
> Prochain épisode : l'étrange croissance mammaire d'Ivy Valentine chez Soul Calibur. Et il y aura matière.


Il n'y a pas que les seins d'Ivy. On pourrait parler des formes et tenues de tous leurs persos féminins, à quoi s'ajoutent des persos masculins tous moins inspirés les uns que les autres. Soul Calibur 6 est du niveau de Mortal Kombat IX niveau DA. C'était déjà la plus pourrie des grandes licences de jeux de combat mais maintenant que c'est la plus moche, je pense qu'elle peut disparaitre.

Super design que les artworks de Baiken dans le 1er Guilty en tout cas !

----------


## Tahia

> Il n'y a pas que les seins d'Ivy. On pourrait parler des formes et tenues de tous leurs persos féminins, à quoi s'ajoutent des persos masculins tous moins inspirés les uns que les autres. Soul Calibur 6 est du niveau de Mortal Kombat IX niveau DA. C'était déjà la plus pourrie des grandes licences de jeux de combat mais maintenant que c'est la plus moche, je pense qu'elle peut disparaitre.
> 
> Super design que les artworks de Baiken dans le 1er Guilty en tout cas !


Je te trouve très partisan, parce que bon Guilty gears n'a rien inventé non plus niveau chara design, ça reste de l'animé style avec des waifu pas plus inspiré je trouve.

----------


## Shep1

> Oui bon, apres 20-30 40 heure ca peut se comprendre. Au bout de 7-8, on va dire que tu te lasse tout de même un peu plus vite que la moyenne  On appel ca une "Darkmanticovid" dans le milieu  (Désolé)


ftfy

----------


## Kriegor

> Je te trouve très partisan, parce que bon Guilty gears n'a rien inventé non plus niveau chara design, ça reste de l'animé style avec des waifu pas plus inspiré je trouve.


J'encensais juste des artworks du premier opus. Concernant les 2 derniers Guilty, il y a des persos que je trouve très réussi, d'autres moins. Il y a quand même une volonté de donner à chaque personnage un charisme, une personnalité, une aura particulière. Soul Calibur 6, entre ça :



et ça 



je suis désolé, mais c'est pas possible de faire plus naze. Autant naze, bon, y a MKIX, comme je le soulignais...

Après la DA, c'est qu'une partie, mais techniquement, je pense que SC6 est le titre 3D le moins réussi de la dernière génération, et niveau gameplay, n'en parlons pas. Pour que cette série sorte de cette médiocrité dans laquelle elle est plongée depuis le 4, il va falloir un coup de génie.

----------


## Orhin

> J'encensais juste des artworks du premier opus. Concernant les 2 derniers Guilty, il y a des persos que je trouve très réussi, d'autres moins. Il y a quand même une volonté de donner à chaque personnage un charisme, une personnalité, une aura particulière. Soul Calibur 6, entre ça :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/N36c6dq/1550347369-...re-d-ecran.jpg
> 
> et ça 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/5Fnptsw/Groh-soulca...racter-art.jpg
> 
> je suis désolé, mais c'est pas possible de faire plus naze. Autant naze, bon, y a MKIX, comme je le soulignais...


Ah ouais putain, on en est là.  ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je serais d'avis d'obliger les personnes qui conçoivent ce genre de "costumes" à essayer de les porter eux-mêmes.  :tired: 
Le string métallique sans attaches postérieures, par exemple.

----------


## Eloso

J'avoue que ma première pensée devant le premier screenshot fut "mais comment est-ce que cette tenue peut tenir/être fonctionnelle?" (sans même pousser jusqu'à "confortable"...)

Je dois me faire vieux  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je serais d'avis d'obliger les personnes qui conçoivent ce genre de "costumes" à essayer de les porter eux-mêmes. 
> Le string métallique sans attaches postérieures, par exemple.


Les gens qui conçoivent ce genre de choses devraient baiser plus (s'ils y arrivent).

----------


## pipoop

Et imaginons un instant que ca s'attache par l'avant ::siffle:: 

je vois pas ce qui choque dans le 2em artwork

----------


## Eloso

Les tenues semblent être globalement les mêmes pour les deux personnages, et je n'ai pas le sentiment qu'il y ait d'attaches à l'avant pour la tenue rouge.

Je partage l'avis pour le second (sauf un côté peu inspiré. Mais si on devait vouer aux gémonies tous les jeux à la DA non-inspirée ou générique...)

----------


## Baalim

Je vous trouve vachement dur avec le character design.
Ils se sont pourtant vachement appliqués chez bandai namco  ::ninja::

----------


## madfox

Ces réactions devant 2 tenues dénudées...On est de retour dans les années 50?




> Je serais d'avis d'obliger les personnes qui conçoivent ce genre de "costumes" à essayer de les porter eux-mêmes. 
> Le string métallique sans attaches postérieures, par exemple.


Cette jalousie envers un tas de pixels.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Ces réactions devant 2 tenues dénudées...On est de retour dans les années 50?
> 
> 
> 
> Cette jalousie envers un tas de pixels.


Je pense que le problème ne vient pas de la nudation en elle même.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

En meme temps on parle d'un jeu de baston japonais ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Ces réactions devant 2 tenues dénudées...On est de retour dans les années 50?


Ce n'est pas une question de sexy, c'est une question de boeufitude. Il y a quelques mois, je défendais ici-même la DA de 2B (qui apparaît d'ailleurs dans Soul Calibur 6). Elle fait chic, elle est stylée. Dans SC6, la moitié des persos féminins font juste objet, et la moitié des persos masculins sont trop dark. En ressort une DA générale qui semble la résultante d'une étude marketing pour plaire aux garçons âgés de 14 à 18 ans. On ne peut pas faire plus cliché dans le mauvais sens du terme, et à mes yeux, de moins bandant.

----------


## Orhin

> Et imaginons un instant que ca s'attache par l'avant


Ça peut s'attacher par l'avant ET par l'arrière voyons.




> je vois pas ce qui choque dans le 2em artwork


Ben c'est surtout ultra générique, je suis à peu prêt sur d'avoir vu un personnage très similaire dans 2 animés différents.  ::P: 

Après c'est clairement pas aussi moche que la première "tenues".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce n'est pas une question de sexy, c'est une question de boeufitude. Il y a quelques mois, je défendais ici-même la DA de 2B (qui apparaît d'ailleurs dans Soul Calibur 6). Elle fait chic, elle est stylée. Dans SC6, la moitié des persos féminins font juste objet, et la moitié des persos masculins sont trop dark. En ressort une DA générale qui semble la résultante d'une étude marketing pour plaire aux garçons âgés de 14 à 18 ans. On ne peut pas faire plus cliché dans le mauvais sens du terme, et à mes yeux, de moins bandant.


Rencontre inopinée entre "DarkYasukeDu35" et "xXxJaKi&MichMichxXx".

----------


## madfox

> Ce n'est pas une question de sexy, c'est une question de boeufitude. Il y a quelques mois, je défendais ici-même la DA de 2B (qui apparaît d'ailleurs dans Soul Calibur 6). Elle fait chic, elle est stylée. Dans SC6, la moitié des persos féminins font juste objet, et la moitié des persos masculins sont trop dark. En ressort une DA générale qui semble la résultante d'une étude marketing pour plaire aux garçons âgés de 14 à 18 ans. On ne peut pas faire plus cliché dans le mauvais sens du terme, et à mes yeux, de moins bandant.


Bof, 2B ou les tenues SC6 c'est à peu près la même chose niveau "beaufitude". Personnellement je préfère (et trouve moins hypocrite) une DA comme celle d'un SoulCalibur 6 qui assume son côté bourrin avec un design bien tape à l’œil que celle d'un Nier Automata avec ses tenues de soubrettes alors que c'est un jeu au(x) scénario(s) se voulant "sérieux".

----------


## Jarec

> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment le RTS a le vent en poupe.
> 
> Vrai question : Age of Empire 4 est toujours joué ?


Oui, toujours joué, les ranked arrivent bientôt ce qui va redonner de la motivation, sinon un tournoi à 100k $ a été annoncé

----------


## Aza

> Oui, toujours joué, les ranked arrivent bientôt ce qui va redonner de la motivation, sinon un tournoi à 100k $ a été annoncé


Et surtout le 4 février commence le tournoi cpc, 14 participants, ça va être la folie  :B):

----------


## Kriegor

> Bof, 2B ou les tenues SC6 c'est à peu près la même chose niveau "beaufitude"


C'est vrai qu'une jupe fendue en soie surbrodée aux extrémités, ondulée et ressérée en ceinture juste en-dessous de la poitrine, qui crie haute couture et 3000 balles à plein poumons, et une tige métallique enfoncée dans la raie des fesses achetée 20 balles dans un sex-shop, c'est kif-kif bourricot. Mais ayant un regard très critique sur les différences, même les plus subtiles, en terme de mode, j'ai toujours aimé incarner des protagonistes féminins classes. Alors que tout ce qui est vulgaire me sort totalement du jeu. Et puis c'est moche. Je ne prétends pas avoir le monopole du bon goût mais qu'est-ce que c'est moche !

----------


## Sharn

Heureusement il y a des tenues différentes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Heureusement il y a des tenues différentes.


C'est pour ça que je ne serais pas aussi critique avec un jeu comme DOA6 où la plupart des tenues d'origine sont plutôt cool !

----------


## pipoop

la mode dans les jeux videos...
la soie surbrodee sur un robot ca doit bien l'aider a combattre aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben c'est surtout ultra générique, je suis à peu prêt sur d'avoir vu un personnage très similaire dans 2 animés différents. 
> 
> Après c'est clairement pas aussi moche que la première "tenues".


Si on veut pousser le truc c'est sens être des gens qui se battent a l'epee forcement qu'ils vont avoir des tenues generiques (kilik,le samurai dont j'ai plus le nom, raphael ou siegfried tu vas pas me dire que les tenues sont sophistiques), heureusement qu'ils pètent un plomb de temps en temps pour sortir des trucs chelous (oui voldo c'est toi que je regarde) ou différents 
Vous croyez que les types sur les champs de batailles c’était un défilé haute couture
"meeerde il a sorti le chapeau a frange Hans on remballe tu fera pas le poids avec ta cote de maille"

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> J'encensais juste des artworks du premier opus. Concernant les 2 derniers Guilty, il y a des persos que je trouve très réussi, d'autres moins. Il y a quand même une volonté de donner à chaque personnage un charisme, une personnalité, une aura particulière. Soul Calibur 6, entre ça :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/N36c6dq/1550347369-...re-d-ecran.jpg


C'est le mode de jeu "à une main"  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

> C'est pour ça que je ne serais pas aussi critique avec un jeu comme DOA6 où la plupart des tenues d'origine sont plutôt cool !


Un peu de cohérence merci. Tu peux pas d'un côté critiquer un costume bonus, certes dégueulasse, et de l'autre encenser un design de base, faut comparer les designs de base dans les deux cas. Parce que bon du sale en costume DLC sur DOA ça doit pouvoir se trouver assez facile. Ça veut pas dire que les designs de SC6 sont formidables, mais merci d'améliorer le niveau d'honnêteté intellectuelle.

Je tiens aussi à rappeler que les plus gros décolletés de Guilty Gear c'est Anji et Johnny donc y en a pour tout le monde, bien meilleure méthode pour moi que punir tout le monde.

----------


## Herman Speed

> C'est le mode de jeu "à une main"


C'était le jeu où les DEV avaient venté le calcul physique avancé des "NICHONS !"  ::lol::  Les culottes et les nichons ,Tm (c)

Haaa Soul Calibur !  En 2012, promesse tenue, petite tenue. 

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...2-0-32798.html

----------


## Ruvon

*Two Point Campus*, pareil que Two Point Hospital mais avec des étudiants, sortira le 17 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Point_Campus/






*Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous* aura droit à un DLC *Inevitable Excess* le 15 février (il fera partie du Season Pass).

Quelques screenshots :








*GUN JAM*, un FPS / jeu de rythme, sera édité par Raw Fury.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1308360/GUN_JAM/






Un devblog de *V Rising*, un survival open world online coop avec des vampires, a été streamé hier : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1276506851

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1604030/V_Rising/

Le contenu par écrit : https://blog.stunlock.com/v-rising-d...ts-of-v-blood/



Crytek a annoncé bosser sur un nouveau Crysis, mais ils continuent de mettre à jour *Hunt: Showdown*. La MAJ 1.7.2 rajoute des armes et tout plein de trucs : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...86770146302475



Je vais me contenter de mettre le titre de l'article et d'aller vomir : *Atari* is celebrating its 50th anniversary by combining NFTs with lootboxes

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ith-lootboxes/



*Skul: The Hero Slayer* a vendu 1 millions de copies.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Hero_Slayer/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...65855261305978



*Microids* va éditer deux nouveaux jeux *Agatha Christie*, dont un réalisé en interne chez Microids Lyon.

https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...on-denvergure/




> L’éditeur de jeux vidéo Microids et Agatha Christie Limited ont le plaisir d’annoncer la signature d’un contrat d’édition étendu portant sur le développement de deux jeux issus des œuvres de la célèbre Reine du Crime. Ces futurs titres proposeront aux joueurs de se plonger dans l’univers du détective Hercule Poirot à travers un classique revisité et une aventure totalement inédite. 
> 
> Cet accord entre Microids et Agatha Christie Limited fait suite à de précédentes collaborations fructueuses, avec les sorties d’Agatha Christie: The ABC Murders et plus récemment Agatha Christie – Hercule Poirot: The First Cases. Les futurs titres concernés par ce contrat d’édition seront confiés à deux studios différents, dont Microids Studio Lyon, l’un des nouveaux studios de développement de Microids.

----------


## squizoi

> Je vous trouve vachement dur avec le character design.
> Ils se sont pourtant vachement appliqués chez bandai namco

----------


## Kriegor

> la mode dans les jeux videos...
> la soie surbrodee sur un robot ca doit bien l'aider a combattre aussi


Les androïdes YoRHa sont conçus pour mimiquer les humains. Ils mangent, boivent, baisent, sont très jaloux, adorent se prélasser dans un bain, aiment paraître beaux/belles. Les grosses différences sont que : 
- ils éprouvent un grand plaisir à tuer
- leurs corps sont 2,5 fois plus lourds que ceux des humains. Ils sont bardés de technologies et conçus dans un alliage extrêmement robuste. Porter une armure par dessus serait comme porter une armure par-dessus une armure.
- leurs expériences peuvent être sauvegardées et téléchargées dans un nouveau corps

Seung Mina est une guerrière arrogante et un garçon "manqué" obsédée par le désir d'être la meilleure en combat. Mais pour une raison incertaine, elle porte un "soutien"-gorge qui ne couvre, à grand mal, que ses tétons ( https://i.ibb.co/BnsqZ14/Seong-mina-...uji-kawano.png ).

Alors on peut débattre 100 pages sur le fait que Soul Calibur 6 est aussi inspiré dans son chara design que Nier Automata. Mais je tiens à défendre mon point de vue. Déjà en rappelant que Soul Calibur 6 a été soutenu comme le Messie par tout un public de joueurs réactionnaires ravis que Namco aille encore plus loin dans le mépris et l'objectification de ses personnages féminins. Ensuite en rappelant ces subtilités. Kasumi a une tenue inspirée de 2B dans Dead or Alive 6 ; celle-ci :



Et je trouve ça super sexy. Oui, on voit ses bas à chaque mouvement. Mais la tenue est cool. Et cette tenue (et bien d'autres, à vrai dire la plupart des tenues de base) a été critiquée par les mêmes fans de la DA de Soul Calibur 6 pour être une "régression", un appel du pied aux "SJW", une auto-censure etc. Une tenue stylée pour moi n'est pas forcément une tenue qui cache tout, elle peut en révéler beaucoup, mais c'est une tenue belle avant tout, que je pourrais imaginer vouloir porter pour me sentir belle et pas pour exciter un public d'adolescents en rut.

Je pense qu'il faut sortir des clichés et représentations les plus vulgaires, mais je ne condamnerai non plus toute forme de sex-appeal. Si je suis seul à me battre dans cette zone grise, à pratiquer cette politique de "l'en-même temps", ça me va.




> Si on veut pousser le truc c'est sens être des gens qui se battent a l'epee forcement qu'ils vont avoir des tenues generiques (kilik,le samurai dont j'ai plus le nom, raphael ou siegfried tu vas pas me dire que les tenues sont sophistiques), heureusement qu'ils pètent un plomb de temps en temps pour sortir des trucs chelous (oui voldo c'est toi que je regarde) ou différents 
> Vous croyez que les types sur les champs de batailles c’était un défilé haute couture
> "meeerde il a sorti le chapeau a frange Hans on remballe tu fera pas le poids avec ta cote de maille"


Je ne dirais pas que Mitsurugi, Kilik, Zasalamel, Astaroth, Cerventes, ou bien sûr Groh sont génériques dans le sens "sobres", bien au contraire. Par contre ils sont génériques dans le sens on a vu 1000 fois ces dessins. Après je comparais ça à Guilty Gear.

----------


## Ruvon

*Captain of Industry* donne de ses nouvelles et a surtout bossé sur l'optimisation.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_of_Industry/

https://www.captain-of-industry.com/...er-screenshots



Extension *Monster Truck* annoncé pour *Hot Wheels* pour le 21 avril.






Les jeux vidéo, ça mène à tout. Un cartel aurait recruté un passeur dans *GTA Online*.

https://www.thegamer.com/drug-cartel...ng-gta-online/



La sortie d'Hitman 3 sur Steam s'est moyennement déroulée. Du coup, IOI fait des cadeaux.

https://ioisupport.zendesk.com/hc/en.../4418445781521




> Our HITMAN 3 launch on Steam didn’t go as planned.
> 
> -> All HITMAN 3 Standard Edition owners will get a free upgrade to the HITMAN 3 Deluxe Edition.
> 
> -> All HITMAN 3 Deluxe Edition or HITMAN Trilogy owners will get a free upgrade to the Seven Deadly Sins Collection.




L'*Indie Game Lyon* numéro 3 aura lieu le Samedi 19 février 2022 de 10h à 19h à... Lyon. J'y serais  ::ninja:: 





L'*Epic Games Store* a sorti ses chiffres pour 2021.

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-U...year-in-review



300M dans les "3rd party games". A comparer aux 265M de 2020. Une progression de 35 millions de dollars avec 34 millions "d'utilisateurs" supplémentaires. On a un panier moyen de ce qu'ils appellent des consommateurs de 1,53 dollars si on ne prend pas en compte leurs jeux internes (Fortnite, Rocket League...), de 4,32 dollars si on inclut tout le monde (194 millions qui ont dépensé 840 millions).

Pour rappel, les chiffres 2020 :



https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ng-during-2021

----------


## Ruvon

*Hogwarts Legacy* et *Gotham Knights* sont bien prévus pour 2022 d'après un tweet du CEO de WarnerMedia.







Mise à jour de janvier de *Starsand*, le jeu de survie ensablé.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1380220/Starsand/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...73695129024896

----------


## Sannom

> Heureusement il y a des tenues différentes.


Et encore, j'ai lu dans un lien de l'article déclencheur de cette discussion qu'ils avaient fini par retirer le costume de pirate/dandy d'Ivy ? Ou du moins qu'ils l'avaient beaucoup trop altéré ? C'est dommage, je me rappelle qu'il était assez classe...

Sinon pour la discussion pudeur, j'ai quand même l'impression que les machins dans les screenshots de Soul Calibur VI sont sensés être du métal rigide, et le string en métal dur comme ça, désolé je ne peux pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Trailer pour *Submerged: Hidden Depths*, suite de Submerged  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Hidden_Depths/






*Horizon Forbidden West* est devenu tout doré si je traduis correctement ce tweet  ::ninja:: 







*Broken Ranks*, un MMORPG "inspiré de Baldur's Gate sisi tavu" Free to Play, est sorti.

https://brokenranks.com






Trailer pour *Legacy of the Sith - Star Wars: The Old Republic*






Le scénariste du dernier film Mortal Kombat s'occupera de l'adaptation en série de *System Shock*. J'ai pas vu le Mortal Kombat, c'est flippant comme info ou pas ?

https://www.thegamer.com/system-shoc...kombat-writer/



Sortie en Early Access de *Deflector*, un bullet hell roguelite.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1736550/Deflector/

Un Prologue est prévu mais pas encore dispo : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Specimen_One/






Inattendu : un Youtuber bombardé de strikes pour avoir diffusé des bouts d'animés (vu que c'est le sujet de sa chaine) s'est vu défendu par Youtube qui a créé une nouvelle règle sur le sujet du "fair use" sur Youtube qui pourrait bénéficier à tous les créateurs de contenu.

https://kotaku.com/anime-youtube-toe...-no-1848432919




> According to Fitzpatrick, YouTube decided not to honor Toei’s removal request because that would violate the platform’s fair use copyright policy. Instead, YouTube asked Toei to provide further justification for his channel receiving the takedown notices.
> 
> But rather than providing YouTube with evidence, Fitzpatrick says Toei used the website’s automated reporting tools to manually claim and block more than 150 of his videos.
> 
> The following week, a game of phone tag ensued between Toei, the Japanese YouTube team, the American YouTube team, Fitzpatrick’s YouTube contact, and himself to reach “some sort of understanding” regarding his copyright situation. Toei ended up providing a new list of 86 videos of the original 150 or so that the company deemed should not remain on YouTube, a move Fitzpatrick described as “baffling” and “inconsistent.” Toei, he concludes, has no idea of the meaning of fair use or the rules the company wants creators to abide by.
> 
> “Contained in this list was frankly the most arbitrary assortment of videos that I had ever seen,” he said. “It honestly appeared as if someone chose videos at random as if chucking darts at a dart board.”
> 
> Although Fitzpatrick regained control of his videos, he wasn’t out of the woods yet. If Toei filed a lawsuit against him in Japan with its “less robust” interpretation of “fair use,” it’s likely he could lose. Which is where YouTube’s new legal innovation comes in.
> ...

----------


## Zodex

> Le scénariste du dernier film Mortal Kombat s'occupera de l'adaptation en série de *System Shock*. J'ai pas vu le Mortal Kombat, c'est flippant comme info ou pas ?


Disons que le scénario du dernier Mortal Kombat n'est pas vraiment le point fort du film.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Disons que le scénario du dernier Mortal Kombat n'est pas vraiment le point fort du film.


Je m'y attendais un peu  ::ninja:: 



Nouveau DLC surprise pour *Prison Architect : Perfect Storm*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Perfect_Storm/






A la surprise générale, *Ubisoft Singapour* aurait géré correctement des affaires de harcèlement.







L'excellent point&click *Primordia* sortira sur Switch le 2 mars.

----------


## pipoop

Broken ranks ca as l'air trop bien allez hop je voulais me mettre sur genshin mais finalement...

----------


## Megiddo

A voir en effet, ça peut être sympa.

----------


## Aza

> Je sens venir la gueulante pour le mariage homosexuel dans crusader king


T'a eu du flair

----------


## Nono

> C'était le jeu où les DEV avaient venté le calcul physique avancé des "NICHONS !"  Les culottes et les nichons ,Tm (c)
> 
> Haaa Soul Calibur !  En 2012, promesse tenue, petite tenue. 
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...2-0-32798.html


Ca devait être dans l'air du temps, parce que c'est en 2011 qu'ils se sont lachés sur les poitrines énormes et dénudées dans Mortal Kombat 9. Encore plus de coutume si c'était possible.
Depuis, ils ont bien remonté la pente. Maintenant, Sonya fait plus penser à un flic qu'à une actrice porno déguisée en flic.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

Histoire de faire oublier sa politique de prix, IO Interactive offre la version Deluxe aux acheteurs de la version Standard d'*Hitman 3*, et le pack Seven Deadly Sins à ceux ayant acheté la version Deluxe ou la trilogie. C'est parce que le lancement "ne s'est pas passé comme prévu" comme ils disent. Par contre, rien pour les problèmes de serveurs :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ner-48239.html
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-expectations/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'exclusivité PS5 *Destruction AllStars* pourrait bien passer free-to-play. Le jeu était prévu pour être vendu 80 euros avant sa sortie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...o-free-to-play

Le puzzle-plateformer *Mojito the Cat: Woody's rescue* sortira l'année prochaine sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/moj...dnapping-canin




Le jeu d'action en open wolrd *The Seven Deadly Sins: Origin* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur consoles, PC ... Et téléphones portables :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/open...and-smartphone




Le walking sim *Submerged: Hidden Depths*, sorti sur Stadia il y a un moment, a été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch pour un de ces jours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/subm...box-one-and-pc




*Two Point Campus*, la suite de Two Point Hospital (mais normalement, il faut pas faire des études AVANT de diriger un hôpital ? ... ), sortira le 17 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/two-...aunches-may-17




La sortie battle-royale de catch free-to-play *Rumbleverse* est reportée du 15 Février à une date inconnue :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/rumb...announced-date

Microids produira deux nouveaux jeux basés sur l'univers d'*Agatha Christie*. L'un sera un "classique revisité" et l'autre une "toute nouvelle aventure" :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/micr...christie-games

Pour les 7 ans de *Dying Light*, des skins d'armes son offertes :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...e-weapon-skins





Le Halo / Portal *Splitgate* commencera sa saison 1 le 28 Janvier, avec l'ajout d'un mode capture the flag et un éditeur de cartes pour PC et consoles :

https://www.thegamer.com/splitgate-s...ture-the-flag/

*Zach Ford*, le designer de Borderlands, est décédé :

https://www.thegamer.com/borderlands...d-passes-away/

Pour ses 50 ans ... Atari ... Vend des Lootboxes contenant des NFT ... Mixer deux trucs que la majorité des joueurs haïssent ... Quelle charmante idée du bureau marketing :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ith-lootboxes/

Hello Games (No Man's Sky) ressort *Joe Danger*, son premier jeu, sur iOS, car il ne fonctionnait plus depuis un moment. Alors certes, c'est fort peu important, mais c'est parce que le père d'un enfant autiste a écrit à Hello Games pour expliquer que le jeu avait aidé son enfant de 8 ans à communiquer avec les personnes avec qui il jouait. C'est une belle histoire et on en a bien besoin de ça dans un monde où les cryptomonnaies et les NFT prouvent chaque jour un peu plus que l'humanité mérite de disparaitre :

https://www.thegamer.com/no-mans-sky...il-father-son/





3 millions de joueurs pour *Rainbow Six Extraction* (merci le Game Pass). Le "Buddy Pass" pour inviter 2 potes à jouer gratuitement pendant 15 jours, est utilisable à parti d'aujourd'hui :

https://www.actugaming.net/rainbow-s...llions-469904/

4 millions de téléchargement pour le jeu de cartes à collectionner free-to-play *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* et la version mobile est maintenant disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/yu-gi-oh-...mobile-469942/

Le jeu d'action *Gunvolt Chronicles: Luminous Avenger iX 2*  est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/gunvolt-chron...-video-launch/




Évidemment Monsieur B., qu'il y aura un DLC maillots de bain pour *Atelier Sophie 2* ! Pour qui prenez-vous donc KOEI TECMO ? :

https://noisypixel.net/atelier-sophi...-mode-options/

1 million de vente pour le roguelike *Skul: The Hero Slayer* :

https://noisypixel.net/skul-the-hero...les-worldwide/

----------


## JulLeBarge

A priori la version Director's Cut de *Death Stranding* va sortir le 30 mars sur Steam et EGS et sera payante (9,99€) pour upgrader depuis la version de base. Et le jeu devra être installé pour avoir ce prix.

----------


## Kriegor

> Depuis, ils ont bien remonté la pente. Maintenant, Sonya fait plus penser à un flic qu'à une actrice porno déguisée en flic.


C'est assez ironique. Dans les grandes licences, peu sont allées aussi loin dans le mauvais goût que Mortal Kombat IX. Et peu sont aussi progressistes que MKX et MKXI.
Au passage, Sonya est dans l'armée, pas la police.

----------


## Ruvon

L'event Shrouded Islands pour *Sea of Thieves* durera du 17/02 au 03/03.




Et d'autres trucs à venir pour 2022.






L'auteur de *Space Warlord Organ Trading Simulator*, Xalavier Nelson, nous raconte son jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...y-greedy-world



Une démo est dispo pour le Little Nightmares-like *LIGHT: Black Cat & Amnesia Girl*.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/light...rl-alpha-demo/









> A priori la version Director's Cut de *Death Stranding* va sortir le 30 mars sur Steam et EGS et sera payante (9,99€) pour upgrader depuis la version de base. Et le jeu devra être installé pour avoir ce prix.


Tout à fait :





https://deathstrandingpc.505games.co...munity-update/




> RELEASE DATE
> Earlier this month, we communicated Spring 2022 as our release window. Today we’re thrilled to announce that DEATH STRANDING DIRECTOR’S CUT will launch on Steam and the Epic Games Store on March 30th, 2022.






10 "Turn Based RPGs & Strategy Games" à venir proposés par les *Turn Based Lovers*.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/10...games-kaeoi36/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de survie arctique et de déduction sociale *Dread Hunger* est sorti d'accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/dread-hunger-sort...-cannibalisme/




Naughty Dog n'exclut pas de relancer un jeu *Uncharted* ... Sous-entendu, si vous n'allez pas voir le film ou que vous n'achetez pas la collection de remaster, ce sera de votre faute s'il n'y a pas d'Uncharted 5 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050846473.html

Le jeu de rythme *Taiko no Tatsujin: The Drum Master!* est sorti sur XBox One et PC  aujourd'hui (et sur le Game Pass bien sûr) ... Et il est actuellement injouable sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/taik...launch-trailer
https://www.pcgamer.com/taiko-no-tat...ly-unplayable/




Un (rapide) coup d’œil à la version PS4 Pro d'*Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février :

https://fr.ign.com/horizon-forbidden...st-sur-ps4-pro





Les mariages entre deux personnes du même sexe seront possible dans *Crusader Kings 3* en même temps que l'extension The Royal Court sortira, le 8 Février :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...usader-kings-3

Le jeu narratif de puzzles *Please, Touch The Artwork* est disponible sur Steam, iOS et Android :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ple...es-autour-lart




Le jeu de déduction sociale dans un vaisseau spatial *Space Betrayers* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/spa...tijoueur-ligne




Il y aura des Post-Mortem comme on dit lors de la *GDC 2022*, dont un de John Romero sur Wolfenstein 3D :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc/jo...em-at-gdc-2022

Le jeu d'action *COGEN: Sword of Rewind* est sorti hier. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/coge...erview-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Rewind__COGEN/

----------


## Ruvon

*Kardboard Kings: Card Shop Simulator*, dont je ne vais pas vous expliquer le concept, sortira le 10 février. Démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hop_Simulator/

----------


## KOUB

*Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream*, ce n'est pas qu'un DLC spécial maillot de bain, c'est aussi une histoire :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/atel...-story-trailer




Une carte Fort Boyard dans *Counter-Strike : Global Offensive* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15202...l-abordage.htm





Du Gameplay pour *Star Wars 1313*, annulé en 2013 par l'achat de Lucasarts par Disney :

https://www.gamesradar.com/leaked-fo...-in-coruscant/




*Hogwarts Legacy* et *Gotham Knights* sortiront bien cette année, selon le cEO de WarnerMedia ... Et arrêtez de sous-entendre le contraire, ça fait baisser les actions :

https://wccftech.com/warnermedia-hog...-knights-2022/

Nouvelle bande-annonce sur les ... tyroliennes ... de *NBA 2K22*. Vous objecterez qu'il n'y pas de tyroliennes au basket, sauf peut-être pour les Harlem Golbe Trotters ... Mais il faut bien un moyen de se déplacer rapidement dans le HUD rempli de pub du jeu :

https://gamerant.com/nba-2k22-ziplines-trailer/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu de skate sans roues, aussi appelé snowboard, *Shredders* devrait maintenant sortir le 17 Mars au lieu du mois de Février :

https://gamerant.com/shredders-release-date-leaked/

Les joueurs de *Battlefield 2042* commencent à avoir du mal à trouver des parties :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...base-plummets/

Le JRPG *Shin Megami Tensei V* est très content de ses notes dans la presse vidéo-ludique :

https://noisypixel.net/shin-megami-t...ailer-acclaim/




Où ça parle de la mise à jour de début Février de *Chivalry 2* :

https://nofrag.com/chivalry-2-detail...e-mise-a-jour/

Le développement du FPS avec des dinosaures en accès anticipé *Second Extinction* est mis en pause pour au moins deux mois pour "prendre du recul pour débloquer tout le potentiel du jeu". Rien à voir avec des pics de joueurs simultanés à moins de 80 le week-end donc :

https://nofrag.com/second-extinction...developpement/

Disneyland Paris dans *Minecraft* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386197.html

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu de skate sans roues, aussi appelé snowboard, *Shredders* devrait maintenant sortir le 17 Mars au lieu du mois de Février :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/shredders-release-date-leaked/


Pas très très bien renseignés ces gens, puisqu'ils prétendent que le jeu sortira exclusivement sur XBox alors que bon.




> Le jeu de snowboard *Shredders*, à la base prévu pour décembre 2021 mais qui sortira en fait sur XBox et Game Pass Day One en février d'après leur compte Twitter, le 17 mars d'après le site XBox, a une page Steam où il sortira probablement à la même date puisqu'il est annoncé pour "cet hiver".
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1874170/Shredders/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de stratégie *Gord*, par des anciens de CD Project et 11 bits, sera édité par Team 17 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050846449.html




L'éditeur de la copie carbone d'*Unpacking* qui a atteint le top des ventes des boutiques Apple et Google avant de disparaitre, s'excuse de son "manque de recherche" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/publisher-ap...packing-clone/





La prochaine grosse mise à jour de *Windows 11*, qui devrait arriver avant la mi-2022 initialement prévue, rajoutera le support des applications Android :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-u...-android-apps/

*Letterle*, c'est comme Wordle, mais avec une seule lettre. Et 26 essais pour la trouver ... :

https://www.pcgamer.com/letterle-is-...-the-word-bit/





La chute des cryptomonnaies n'a pas amélioré la disponibilité des cartes graphiques. Y a des pénuries de matériaux, on vous a dit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/has-the-cryp...-availability/

La gestion des histoires de harcélement et d'inconduite par *Ubisoft Singapore* a été "appropriée" selon une enquête externe :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...ing-to-outside

*Intel* a gagné plus d'argent que jamais l'année dernière :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-made-m...ver-last-year/

Une plaque commémorative a été placée dans *Rainbow Six Siege* pour honorer la mémoire du streameur  Michael ‘Kixstar’ Stockley :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rainbow-six-siege/kixstar

Un concert symphonique a été annoncé pour les 30 ans de la série des JRPG *Mana* :

https://gamerant.com/mana-30th-anniv...estra-concert/

Pour se moquer des NFT "Bored Ape" ... Les imprimer avec une Game Boy .. Bah pourquoi pas :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-game-boy...blo-1848428415





*Melania Trump* a vendu un chapeau et un NFT du chapeau aux enchères en cryptomonnaie Solana ... qui a perdu 30% de sa valeur entre l'offre de paiement et le paiement effectif. Oui, c'est très drôle :

https://gizmodo.com/melania-trump-ha...ash-1848426572 

Le jeu mobile *Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp* passe en version 5.0 et reçoit pour l'occasion la possibilité d'avoir un troisième abonnement payant pour le jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-subscription/

Le "navigateur internet pour gamer" *Opera GX* est disponible sur l'Epic Games Store :

https://www.clubic.com/navigateur-in...ame-store.html

Le projet de crypto-monnaie Libra - Diem de *Meta - Facebook* est abandonné :

https://www.clubic.com/internet/face...metaverse.html

L'UFC-Que Choisir a publié les résultats de ses tests sur les débits internet disponibles en France. Et la fracture numérique se porte bien :





https://www.clubic.com/internet/actu...numerique.html

*Microsoft* fait des concessions sur le renouvellement automatique des abonnements Gold et Game Pass en Grande Bretagne (surtout contacter les personnes inactives dont l'abonnement est automatiquement renouvelé) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-subscriptions

*Warner Music* et The Sandbox s'associent pour la création d'un "metaverse musical" consistant en des concerts "en live" et des "expériences musicales" ... Bordel, faut arrêter de fournir du Peyotl aux équipes marketing :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/27/w...eme-metaverse/

*Gamefound* est une plateforme de financement participatif (sans blockchain) nouvellement créée et spécialisée dans les jeux de plateau :

https://www.polygon.com/tabletop-gam...lockchain-beta

*Doom* sur un tout petit machin nommé PINKY ... Quelqu'un penserait-il à s'occuper pendant une réunion de 3 heures ? :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom/adafru...tiny-gaming-pc




Les joueurs ont dépensé 840 millions de dollars sur l'*Epic Games Store* l'année dernière, 20% de plus que l'année précédente. Et 34 millions de comptes supplémentaires ont été créés :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ng-during-2021
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...counts-in-2021

*General Motors* investit 7 milliards de dollars dans la fabrication de véhicules électriques et les batteries ... Reste à savoir si des batteries défectueuses ne seront pas tout de même vendues car les procès couteraient moins cher que de les changer :

https://gizmodo.com/gm-7-billion-bat...cks-1848427569

*Amazon* est obligé de cesser son programme "Vendu par Amazon" aux USA, déjà stoppé quand l'enquête a commencé. Le programme permettait à Amazon de fixer un prix avec les autres vendeurs du même produit, plutôt que de les concurrencer :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ixing-program/

La suite du reboot du film *Mortal Kombat* est en cours d'écriture. Ptêt qu'après le pré-tournoi, on aura droit au tournoi ... :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/01...hed-to-project

----------


## Silver

18 mois après la sortie du jeu, *Hyper Scape* d'Ubisoft ferme ses portes. Si vous hésitez encore à investir dans des NFT d'objets de jeu vidéo, ceci est un rappel que vous ne possédez pas vos jeux et que ceux-ci peuvent disparaître du jour au lendemain, et votre argent avec.
https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-ca/game/h...WevDWEZHY48x3g

----------


## pipoop

> T'a eu du flair 
> 
> https://g1f.fr/image/1584967500-tumb...umble-vide.gif


C'est plutot une bonne chose du coup
mais vu que je traine jamais sur reddit ou twitter j'ai peut etre quand meme raison ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Le CWA, syndicat US, pointe du doigt Activision Blizzard, comme par hasard.




> CWA appelle la SEC à enquêter sur les divulgations d'Activision Blizzard. Le syndicat accuse l'éditeur de rapports "inexacts et trompeurs" sur le harcèlement sexuel et l'organisation du travail


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...rd-disclosures



Comme dit plus haut, la sortie d'*Hitman 3* sur Steam c'était un peu le bordel :




> La sortie d'Hitman 3 sur Steam s'est moyennement déroulée. Du coup, IOI fait des cadeaux.
> 
> https://ioisupport.zendesk.com/hc/en.../4418445781521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Mais c'était sans compter sur les soldes qui viennent de commencer. Le jeu a d'abord été proposé à -50% sur l'EGS mais pas sur Steam.

Puis sans crier gare, le jeu est revenu à plein tarif sur l'EGS. On rappelle que le jeu est toujours à -50% sur le Humble Store.

https://www.pcgamer.com/hitman-3-goe...new-year-sale/



*La Maison Blanche* se penche sur les NFT et les cryptos.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ncy-regulation



Puisque ça discute de façon décontractée de couilles de nazis, de taille de bonnet et de string qui tient tout seul, je m'adapte à l'audience :

L'action RPG *Bloody Spell* est sorti d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9..._Bloody_Spell/






*AI: THE SOMNIUM FILES - nirvanA Initiative* sortira le 24 juin sur Steam et console.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nA_Initiative/






*UFL*, un nouveau jeu de foot dont on ne sait pas grand chose à part qu'il a signé des partenariats avec des clubs et des joueurs, a sorti une vidéo de présentation de 18 minutes où on ne voit pas grand chose.








*GROUND BRANCH* est passé en V1032, avec une vidéo pour fêter ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/16900/GROUND_BRANCH/

----------


## Ruvon

Après le Remaster de *Life is Strange*, c'est celui du DLC *Before the Storm* qui voit débarquer une vidéo de gameplay et une comparaison entre les deux versions.









La dernière mise à jour de *NHL 22* ajoute entre autres des équipes nationale féminines.



https://www.ea.com/games/nhl/nhl-22/...Localized=true

----------


## Ruvon

Pour Nicolas Pouard et Didier Genevois, d'*Ubisoft* parce qu'évidemment, *Ubisoft*, les joueurs sont trop cons pour comprendre l'intérêt des NFT. Et la presse aussi.

Kotaku débriefe une interview postée sur Finder :

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-nft-quart...d-p-1848437476

https://www.finder.com.au/ubisoft-interview-nfts




> 'So, it's really, for them. It's really beneficial. But they don't get it for now'

----------


## Elma

> Pour Nicolas Pouard et Didier Genevois, d'*Ubisoft* parce qu'évidemment, *Ubisoft*, les joueurs sont trop cons pour comprendre l'intérêt des NFT. Et la presse aussi.
> 
> Kotaku débriefe une interview postée sur Finder :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-nft-quart...d-p-1848437476
> 
> https://www.finder.com.au/ubisoft-interview-nfts


Deux beaux spécimens...

----------


## runner

> Pour Nicolas Pouard et Didier Genevois, d'*Ubisoft* parce qu'évidemment, *Ubisoft*, les joueurs sont trop cons pour comprendre l'intérêt des NFT. Et la presse aussi.
> 
> Kotaku débriefe une interview postée sur Finder :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-nft-quart...d-p-1848437476
> 
> https://www.finder.com.au/ubisoft-interview-nfts



Il n'y a pas une clinique pour trouble mentaux qui auraient 2 places vacantes immédiatement ? ::|:

----------


## Aza

> C'est plutot une bonne chose du coup
> mais vu que je traine jamais sur reddit ou twitter j'ai peut etre quand meme raison


Ah oui, effet, là-bas tu as sûrement raison xD

----------


## Ruvon

> Grosse mise à jour sur la bêta de *Galactic Civilizations IV*. Pour y avoir accès, il fuaut précommander le jeu sur l'Epic Games Store :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-civilizations-4/beta


Le trailer.






On peut demander l'accès au Playtest de *Post-Apo Builder*, un RTS qui sent fort le PlayWay mais qui ne l'affiche pas sur sa page Steam. Bon, le trailer est quand même sur la chaine Youtube de PlayWay. Bien essayé, mais on t'a repéré.

https://www.alphabetagamer.com/post-...-beta-sign-up/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...stApo_Builder/

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les amateurs de vieux trucs moches sans maquillage par dessus, *PowerSlave Exhumed* a maintenant une date de sortie : le 10 février sur Switch (d'après le Nintendo eshop) et sur Steam (qui vient de voir sa date de sortie mise à jour il y a quelques heures).

L'info vient de Real Otaku Gamer (pour la version Switch, je suis allé voir moi-même pour la page Steam  ::ninja::  ), mais vous la retrouverez sur Gematsu, évidemment sans mention de la source (indiquant le forum ResetEra comme source, qui fait lui le lien vers... Real Otaku Gamer... le journalisme).

https://realotakugamer.com/powerslav...10-2022/77845/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Slave_Exhumed/

----------


## Blackogg

> Le jeu de rythme *Taiko no Tatsujin: The Drum Master!* est sorti sur XBox One et PC  aujourd'hui (et sur le Game Pass bien sûr) ... Et il est actuellement injouable sur PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/taik...launch-trailer
> https://www.pcgamer.com/taiko-no-tat...ly-unplayable/


Pour les 2 qui n'auraient pas la patience d'attendre un patch de Bamco, un correctif amateur existe déjà : https://github.com/Fluto/Taiko-no-Ta...m-Master-Patch
_The dev team was trying to silently sign the player in when playing for the first time. However with GDK for Windows you need to prompt the player for the first time to sign in. Then silently sign in afterwards. What this patch does is force the titlescreen to ask the player to sign in_

----------


## pipoop

Vu que Bloody spell est sorti EBS va nous faire un test dessus?

----------


## pesos

> Pour les amateurs de vieux trucs moches sans maquillage par dessus, *PowerSlave Exhumed* a maintenant une date de sortie : le 10 février sur Switch (d'après le Nintendo eshop) et sur Steam (qui vient de voir sa date de sortie mise à jour il y a quelques heures).
> 
> L'info vient de Real Otaku Gamer (pour la version Switch, je suis allé voir moi-même pour la page Steam  ), mais vous la retrouverez sur Gematsu, évidemment sans mention de la source (indiquant le forum ResetEra comme source, qui fait lui le lien vers... Real Otaku Gamer... le journalisme).
> 
> https://realotakugamer.com/powerslav...10-2022/77845/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Slave_Exhumed/


D'ailleurs faut saluer encore une fois le taf de Nightdive qui ne se contente pas d'un bête portage mais fait un mix des versions PC et Saturn pour tirer le meilleur des deux. 

Et c'est pas moche d'abord  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> D'ailleurs faut saluer encore une fois le taf de Nightdive qui ne se contente pas d'un bête portage mais fait un mix des versions PC et Saturn pour tirer le meilleur des deux. 
> 
> Et c'est pas moche d'abord


Merci pour la précision  :;): 



Fin du game. *Pipomantis* tire sa révérence après 17 années d'écriture à mettre la barre très haut pour mieux l'attraper avec son grappin légendaire  :Emo:  Alors on va tous bien lui faire des bisous.

https://medium.com/@Pipomantis/il-qu...e-390229aa45c8

----------


## Catel

> En 1995 Hasbro crée Hasbro Interactive pour gérer les adaptation JV de ses (nombreux) jeux de société, les premiers jeux seront développés/édités sous licence en externe (comme le Monopoly édité par Virgin Interactive et développé par Westwood) puis Hasbro Interactive devient éditeur.
> 
> En 1998 Hasbro Interactive rachète Avalon Hill (éditeur de wargames sur table), MicroProse (pour 70 millions de dollars) et l'intégralité de son catalogue.
> La même année, Hasbro Interactive rachète tout ce qu'il reste d'Atari Corporation (marques, licences, brevets etc...).
> En 1999 Hasbro rachète Wizards of the Coast (Magic the Gathering) qui possède déjà TSR (Donjons&Dragons). Les droits d'adaptation JV de Magic The Gathering appartenaient déjà à Microprose.
> 
> En 2000 avec l'éclatement de la bulle internet, Hasbro perd de l'argent pour la première fois depuis 20 ans, et décide de se débarrasser de sa branche Hasbro Interactive, qui sera revendue début 2001 à Infogrames dans sa quasi intégralité (Hasbro ne gardant que les droits des jeux Avalon Hill).
> Hasbro Interactive Inc est renommé immédiatement en Infogrames Interactive et devient la 2eme branche US d'Infogrames (après Infogrames Inc, ex-GT Interactive racheté en 1999) avant d'être renommée Atari Interactive en 2003, le nom Atari est aussi pour renommer Infogrames Inc en Atari Inc.
> La maison mère Infogrames se renomera Atari SA en 2009.
> ...


Tu devrais recopier toutes ces infos sur le topic rétro au lieu que ça se perde ici  :Bath:

----------


## Durack

> On peut demander l'accès au Playtest de *Post-Apo Builder*,* un RTS qui sent fort le PlayWay*


Question con c'est quoi un PlayWay ?

----------


## pipoop

> Question con c'est quoi un PlayWay ?


car mechanic simulator
thief simulator
house flipper
house builder
ship graveyard simulator
cooking simulator

Je pense que tu as une assez bonne idee (editeur de jeu)

----------


## Durack

> T'a eu du flair 
> 
> https://g1f.fr/image/1584967500-tumb...umble-vide.gif


J'aurai pensé aussi a une tempete de caca sur steam, mais je viens de vérifier si le jeu avait une review bombing...Meme pas. ( et tant mieux ) ! Par contre les mec qui joue +de 100h et qui mettent une évaluation négative, ca m'impressionne toujours ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> car mechanic simulator
> thief simulator
> house flipper
> house builder
> ship graveyard simulator
> cooking simulator
> 
> Je pense que tu as une assez bonne idee (editeur de jeu)


Ah c'est un éditeurs , ok  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah c'est un éditeurs , ok


Voilà, un éditeur de jeux polonais à la qualité assez constante (plutôt moyenne, au mieux) qui pêche au gros avec un grand nombre d'éditeurs satellites qui font partie de la galaxie PlayWay (quelques succès pour beaucoup de fours, souvent identifiables avec le SA qui suit leur nom) qu'Ellen Replay avait un peu exploré dans cet article : https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/d...onais-playway/

----------


## Durack

Ok merci , pour le coup je pensais que c'etait une nouvelle expression pour définir un type de jeu  comme : Pay to win  ou autre truc du genre ! 
Merci pour le lien .

----------


## Ruvon

Numerama revient sur le phénomène *Vampire Survivors* : https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...phenomene.html

Un truc intéressant dans l'article, un interview du développeur Luca Galante sur Vice : https://www.vice.com/en/article/z3ny...laying-at-once



@Durack par exemple :




> Après les stations-service et les gares, réparez un repaire de pirates dans *Pirate's Den Renovator*. Je pense qu'à ce niveau de rienàbranlisme, les mecs ouvrent un dictionnaire au pif, tombent sur un mot et font un "simulator" sur le sujet. Merci PlayWay.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Den_Renovator/
> 
> https://youtu.be/A7aa3jmdPoE


Et aujourd'hui : *Farm Renovator*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...arm_Renovator/




Ou encore : *Gas Station Simulator* (édité par Movie Games S.A., possédé en partie par PlayWay, les satellites dont je parlais).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ion_Simulator/

----------


## Baalim

> Numerama revient sur le phénomène *Vampire Survivors* : https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...phenomene.html
> 
> Un truc intéressant dans l'article, un interview du développeur Luca Galante sur Vice : https://www.vice.com/en/article/z3ny...laying-at-once
> 
> 
> 
> @Durack par exemple :
> 
> 
> ...


Honnêtement, les mecs manquent sérieusement d'imagination. Huissier simulator, ça aurait quand même de la gueule.

----------


## Ruvon

> Honnêtement, les mecs manquent sérieusement d'imagination. Huissier simulator, ça aurait quand même de la gueule.


Ils ont trouvé pire que huissier comme métier à simulatorer  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

tellement de jeux a mettre en wishlist! :Bave:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre les mec qui joue +de 100h et qui mettent une évaluation négative, ca m'impressionne toujours ...


Pourquoi donc ? Avec une connaissance intime d'un jeu et de ses mécanismes, tu me sembles fondé à avoir un avis éclairé sur ses qualités et ses défauts, et l'agacement par rapport à ses derniers peut s'accumuler sur la durée (surtout lorsqu'ils ne sont jamais résolus au fil des updates). 
À l'heure où nombre de jeux te vendent la promesse d'une durée de vie de plusieurs centaines d'heures, ça ne me semble pas déconnant de faire le bilan de la totalité de l'expérience et pas juste de l'émerveillement de la phase de découverte (qui suffira peut-être à rentabiliser l'achat pour certains, mais pas tout le monde).

Certes, on peut se dire que si la personne continue tout de même à jouer, ça ne doit pas être si mal que ça. M'enfin bon, je pense qu'il arrive régulièrement à plein de monde ici de passer plus de temps que de raison sur des trucs qu'on ne trouve pas forcément terribles. L'habitude, la flemme de commencer de nouveaux trucs, l'absence d'alternatives proposant la même chose en mieux et plein d'autres facteurs peuvent expliquer de passer des centaines d'heures sur un jeu qu'on n'adore pas (ou plus). L'appréciation n'est pas toujours un truc univoque.  ::): 

(Je précise que je parle en général, pas spécifiquement par rapport à CK3 que je ne connais pas.)

----------


## Durack

> Numerama revient sur le phénomène *Vampire Survivors* : https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...phenomene.html
> 
> Un truc intéressant dans l'article, un interview du développeur Luca Galante sur Vice : https://www.vice.com/en/article/z3ny...laying-at-once
> 
> 
> 
> @Durack par exemple :
> 
> 
> ...



Ok j'ai compris la définition ! Je la classe direct en jeu " pas pour moi " !  ::):

----------


## Durack

> Pourquoi donc ? Avec une connaissance intime d'un jeu et de ses mécanismes, tu me sembles fondé à avoir un avis éclairé sur ses qualités et ses défauts, et l'agacement par rapport à ses derniers peut s'accumuler sur la durée (surtout lorsqu'ils ne sont jamais résolus au fil des updates). 
> À l'heure où nombre de jeux te vendent la promesse d'une durée de vie de plusieurs centaines d'heures, ça ne me semble pas déconnant de faire le bilan de la totalité de l'expérience et pas juste de l'émerveillement de la phase de découverte (qui suffira peut-être à rentabiliser l'achat pour certains, mais pas tout le monde).
> 
> Certes, on peut se dire que si la personne continue tout de même à jouer, ça ne doit pas être si mal que ça. M'enfin bon, je pense qu'il arrive régulièrement à plein de monde ici de passer plus de temps que de raison sur des trucs qu'on ne trouve pas forcément terribles. L'habitude, la flemme de commencer de nouveaux trucs, l'absence d'alternatives proposant la même chose en mieux et plein d'autres facteurs peuvent expliquer de passer des centaines d'heures sur un jeu qu'on n'adore pas (ou plus). L'appréciation n'est pas toujours un truc univoque. 
> 
> (Je précise que je parle en général, pas spécifiquement par rapport à CK3 que je ne connais pas.)


Prend le problème autrement. Steam a deux notes :  recommandé/Pas recommandé. Ca me semble compliqué de déconseiller  un jeu sur lequel on a passé +de 100h. On est pas des testeurs, mais des joeur ce qui implique que pendant 100h le jeu t'as apporté une forme de satisfaction. Qu'au final tu as trouvé le jeux moyen, qu'il aurai pu etre mieux, je le comprend parfaitement, mais de la a le déconseiller ? Vraiment ?  Moi perso j'ai du mal a comprendre le principe.
On peut mettre en cause le système de note de Steam qui est trop clivant : Oui/Non.

----------


## pintobreizh

> Prend le problème autrement. Steam a deux notes :  recommandé/Pas recommandé. Ca me semble compliqué de déconseiller  un jeu sur lequel on a passé +de 100h. On est pas des testeurs, mais des joeur ce qui implique que pendant 100h le jeu t'as apporté une forme de satisfaction. Qu'au final tu as trouvé le jeux moyen, qu'il aurai pu etre mieux, je le comprend parfaitement, mais de la a le déconseiller ? Vraiment ?  Moi perso j'ai du mal a comprendre le principe.
> On peut mettre en cause le système de note de Steam qui est trop clivant : Oui/Non.


Bah typiquement un rogue-lite que ta saigné 20h 30h en early acces qui sort en 1.0 et où tu recommence ta save à partir de 0. Avec du contenu, différents perso etcetc mais où tu te rend compte que la réussite du endgame t'oblige à jouer uniquement à jouer un certain build et d'avoir un peu de chance pour battre le boss final peux être vachement décevant. Et c'est un problème qui apparait uniquement si ta un certains nombre d'heure sur le jeu.

----------


## Silver

La saga *Epic vs Apple* continue :
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-against-apple

Dans le prochain épisode, 35 États viennent supporter Epic dans son procès en appel et estiment que le résultat du premier procès était "défectueux" ("flawed"). Je n'ai pas trouvé mieux comme traduction.




> According to Bloomberg, the US Justice Department also weighed in, stating that the original ruling in the Epic vs Apple trial was "flawed" as a couple of provisions from the Sherman Act were "misapplied by the judge."
> 
> The filing from the Justice department said: "The district court committed several legal errors that could imperil effective antitrust enforcement, especially in the digital economy."

----------


## Ruvon

> La saga *Epic vs Apple* continue :
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-against-apple
> 
> Dans le prochain épisode, 35 États viennent supporter Epic dans son procès en appel et estiment que le résultat du premier procès était "défectueux" ("flawed"). Je n'ai pas trouvé mieux comme traduction.


Ça ressemble à la suite du lobbying d'Epic (mais pas que) auprès d'Etats Américains.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachels...le-and-google/




> Epic Games, Spotify, Match Group and a number of other smaller startups such as Tile, Basecamp and ProtonMail formed a non-profit last year called the Coalition For App Fairness, which has been dispatching lobbyists to convince state lawmakers to introduce bills addressing app store monopolies and allowing them to use the payment processor of their choice.
> 
> According to tech news outlet Protocol, the lawmaker sponsoring the Arizona bill was first approached by a local lobbyist representing Match Group and the Coalition for App Fairness, while a lobbyist for Epic Games and the Coalition for App Fairness gave draft legislation to a North Dakota state senator, according to the New York Times. (A spokesperson for The Coalition For App Fairness said the lobbyist only submitted testimony on behalf of Epic Games, nothing more.)

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie en Early Access de *Billiards of the Round Table*, du... billard... sur une table... ronde... Ah ça on se fout pas de notre gueule avec le titre  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...und_Table_BRT/






On peut accéder au playtest de *Twilight Wars*, un Darkest Dungeon du turfu.

Pour y avoir passé quelques dizaines de minutes, c'est pas moche mais encore un peu léger sur l'enrobage, les combats tactiques manquent de profondeur par rapport à DD, le dungeon crawling est un peu vide, mais il y a quelques bonnes idées... Il y a encore du boulot quand même.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Twilight_Wars/






Ask Me Anything des devs de *Not For Broadcast* annoncé sur Reddit.

----------


## Flad

> Fin du game. *Pipomantis* tire sa révérence après 17 années d'écriture à mettre la barre très haut pour mieux l'attraper avec son grappin légendaire  Alors on va tous bien lui faire des bisous.
> 
> https://medium.com/@Pipomantis/il-qu...e-390229aa45c8


Je ferai pas le faux cul en disant que c'était mon pigiste préféré, par contre on sentait que c'était un vrai passionné.
Chapeau pour sa persévérance et bonne continuation à lui.
Il soulève un truc que j'ai vu revenir plusieurs fois récemment. J'ai l'impression que la presse vidéoludique n'aime pas trop les carrières longues (à quelques exceptions près).

----------


## Kalh

> Je ferai pas le faux cul en disant que c'était mon pigiste préféré, par contre on sentait que c'était un vrai passionné.
> Chapeau pour sa persévérance et bonne continuation à lui.
> Il soulève un truc que j'ai vu revenir plusieurs fois récemment. J'ai l'impression que la presse vidéoludique n'aime pas trop les carrières longues (à quelques exceptions près).


j'ai pas lu tout le thread, mais il explique pourquoi? Quand il était chez Canard, c'était (contrairement à toi) pas mon pigiste préféré (pour faire simple on aime pas les mêmes types de jeux) mais j'aimais bien sa plume. Et les seules personnes que j'ai vu tout lâcher après presque 20 ans de carrière c'était lié à une ambiance toxique conduisant à un burn out (pas le jeu malheureusement)

----------


## Zodex

> Fin du game. *Pipomantis* tire sa révérence après 17 années d'écriture à mettre la barre très haut pour mieux l'attraper avec son grappin légendaire  Alors on va tous bien lui faire des bisous.
> 
> https://medium.com/@Pipomantis/il-qu...e-390229aa45c8


La vache. Conditions de travail + lectorat/forumeurs parfois bien con, bye bye le Pipo... J'espère qu'il trouvera un boulot qui lui plaira !

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> La vache. Conditions de travail + lectorat/forumeurs parfois bien con, bye bye le Pipo... J'espère qu'il trouvera un boulot qui lui plaira !


Le dernier mec enthousiaste dans la presse vidéo-ludique de qualité, c'est bien dommage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> j'ai pas lu tout le thread, mais il explique pourquoi? Quand il était chez Canard, c'était (contrairement à toi) pas mon pigiste préféré (pour faire simple on aime pas les mêmes types de jeux) mais j'aimais bien sa plume. Et les seules personnes que j'ai vu tout lâcher après presque 20 ans de carrière c'était lié à une ambiance toxique conduisant à un burn out (pas le jeu malheureusement)


BEh après 17 ans de carrière il vivote dans des studios, au bout d'un moment tu sens qu'il faut changer.
Dommage, mais je le comprends aisément: se casser le cul, même par passion, pour gratter à peine de quoi vivre, c'est pas normal. Merci internet, youtube, les influenceurs et les gens cons qui ont délaissés ceux qui taffent pour les informer de la meilleure manière qui soit.

----------


## Zodex

> Le dernier mec enthousiaste dans la presse vidéo-ludique de qualité, c'est bien dommage.


Ouais, enthousiaste et vraiment passionné, comme le dit Flad... C'est à cause de lui (et de son 10/10) que j'ai racheté Bayonetta quand il est sorti sur PC pour y jouer 15 minutes.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Le DLC Perfect Storm pour *Prison Architect* a été annoncé et est sorti aujourd'hui. Il rajoute des "calamités" à gérer telle une invasion de rats :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pri...fect-storm-dlc




*Grapple Dog*, qui est bien comme son nom l'indique un jeu avec un chien qui a un grappin, sort le 10 Février sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gra...nches-feb-10th




Le jeu d'exploration *Submerged: Hidden Depths*, suite de Submerged et sorti sur Stadia, a été annoncé sur PC, PlayStation et XBox pour un de ces jours :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/oh-...l-coming-to-pc




Le roguelite hak'n slash *Deflector* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/def...ue-bullet-hell




L'action-RPG *Bloody Spell* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/marti...ased-on-steam/

----------


## KOUB

L'action-RPG *Solo Leveling* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC et téléphones portables :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/solo-...-coming-to-pc/




Un mod haute définition pour *Doom 3* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/doom-...-for-download/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/doom-3-hi-def/downloads

*Death Stranding Director’s Cut* sortira sur PC le 30 Mars et l'upgrade depuis l'ancienne version coutera 10 dollars ... Nan mais la possibilité de construire des circuits de courses doit valoir le coup :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/deat...nches-march-30

Le jeu d'aventures *AI: The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiative* sortira le 24 Juin sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC, dans l'occident, la veille au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/ai-t...24-in-the-west




Le point'n click *Needy Streamer Overload*, sorti le 21 Janvier sur Steam, a atteint les 100.000 ventes :




Le FPS *PowerSlave: Exhumed* sortira sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC le 10 Février. C'est un remaster d'Exhumed ... Aussi appelé Powersalve aux USA :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/powe...-switch-and-pc




Une bande-annonce pour le jeu de simulation de courses de chevaux *Winning Post 9 2022*, qui sortira le 14 Avril sur PS4, Switch et PC au Japon. Voilà, vous savez maintenant qu'il existe une série de jeux vidéos sur les courses de chevaux, qui remporte un certain succès au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/winn...-debut-trailer




La sortie d'*Evil Dead: The Game* est reportée de Février au 13 Mai sur toutes les consoles et PC. C'est pour "offrir la meilleure expérience possible", rien à voir avec un sur-chargement du calendrier des sorties de Février :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/evil...ayed-to-may-13

7 "nouveaux" jeux rajoutés à l'abonnement *Stadia Pro* en Février. Je suis mauvaise langue, y a deux remasters de Life Is Strange dans la liste. Oui, Stadia existe toujours :

https://www.jeuxvideo.fr/news/406266...its-en-fevrier

La mise à jour d'aujourd'hui de *NHL 22* a rajouté des équipes féminines jouables :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/nh.../1100-6499998/

----------


## Baalim

> La vache. Conditions de travail + lectorat/forumeurs parfois bien con, bye bye le Pipo... J'espère qu'il trouvera un boulot qui lui plaira !


Le texte est assez révélateur des turpitudes du milieu O

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils ont trouvé pire que huissier comme métier à simulatorer 
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...g?t=1640612923


Beurk  :Gerbe:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Merci pour la précision 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin du game. *Pipomantis* tire sa révérence après 17 années d'écriture à mettre la barre très haut pour mieux l'attraper avec son grappin légendaire  Alors on va tous bien lui faire des bisous.
> 
> https://medium.com/@Pipomantis/il-qu...e-390229aa45c8


Oh merde. Il est là depuis tellement longtemps que de le voir arrêter ça fait tout drôle.

----------


## KOUB

Où quelqu'un commente le speedrun de *Sekiro* les yeux bandés de la GDQ 2022 :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/seki.../2300-6457217/




Un concept-art pour *Hellblade 2* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hellblade...astal-village/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Certain Affinity, qui travaillerait aussi sur autre chose, préparerait un nouveau mode de jeu pour *Halo Infinite* ... Et il se pourrait bien que ce soit un mode battle-royale :

https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-infi...-collaborator/

Le jeu de foot free-to-play *UFL*, qui tente sa chance après l'échec retentissant de renouvellement de la licence PES, a présenté du gameplay. À noter que le jeu se présente comme "Fair To Play", sûrement par opposition à une certaine concurrence :

https://wccftech.com/ufl-fair-to-pla...nd-responsive/




L'*EGX Birmingham 2022* est annulé pour cause de Covid. C'est marrant, parce que Boris Johnson a promis la levée des restrictions pour dans pas longtemps :

https://www.destructoid.com/egx-birm...d-19-concerns/
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...axed-next-week

Retro Studios recrute pour *Metroid Prime 4* :

https://www.destructoid.com/metroid-...-started-over/

Le studio de développement *Yacht Club Games*, qui a fait des jeux à propos d'un chevalier avec une pelle, promet une annonce "révolutionnaire" pour le 1er Février. J'espère une blague sur les NFTs au moment de l'annonce :

https://www.destructoid.com/yacht-cl...l-knight-g4tv/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Certain Affinity* dont j'avais parlé avant, travaillerait aussi sur un Monster-Hunter-like pour XBox :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/01/pr...inity-et-xbox/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l'extension Legacy Of The Sith pour *Star Wars: The Old Republic*, qui sera disponible le 15 Février :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-the-o...story-trailer/




L'extension High Isle pour *The Elder Scrolls Online* a été annoncée pour le 6 Juin. Le MMORPG a aussi atteint les 20 millions de joueurs. Quelque chose à dire Mr New World ? :

https://wccftech.com/high-isle-is-th...ers-milestone/
https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/the-...4-and-xbox-one




Le hérisson bleu aura de nouveaux styles de combat et options d'exploration dans le futur *Sonic Frontiers* :

https://gamerant.com/sonic-frontiers...ation-options/

Où Kevin Delbrayelle, lead programmer et Stephane Perez, directeur artistique chez Dotemu parlent de *Windjammer 2*, disponible sur toutes les bonnes plateformes :

https://gamerant.com/windjammers-2-i...lassic-sequel/

Il semblerait qu'un producteur de NetherRealm Studios ait "inopinément et malencontreusement" fait fuiter que *Mortal Kombat XII* était en développement :

https://www.actugaming.net/mortal-ko...tudios-470042/

*Lost Ark*, l'autre MMORPG d'Amazon, aura 3 régions supplémentaires au lancement le 11 Février, par rapport à la bêta fermée :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-on...ch-new-regions

Interview d'Ian Roxburgh, game director de *Total War : Warhammer III*, qui sort le 17 Février sur PC :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...ttle-interview

Un nouveau bug dans *Kalof : Warzone Pacific* où les joueurs deviennent invisible dans le viseur des armes. C'est vraiment dommage de pas avoir de testeurs qualités pour voir ça avant de sortir les mises à jours, dites donc :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386283.html

L'extension Siege of the Atlas de *Path Of Exile* a été annoncée pour le 4 Février :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050846501.html
https://www.pcgamer.com/path-of-exil...r-own-endgame/




*Ed Boon* sera intronisé au temple de la renommée du jeu vidéo, après 30 ans de Mortal Kombat :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050846515.html

----------


## Ruvon

Ce qui était à la base un DLC bonus de précommande est maintenant disponible pour les joueurs ayant fini le jeu en mode normal : *The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes – Friend’s Pass & Curator’s Cut Trailer*






*Darren Korb*, le talentueux compositeur des jeux Supergiant (Hades, Bastion...), nous parle des middlewares audio.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...ame-developers



*The GameDiscoverCo newsletter*, entre autres choses, invite Gary Burchell de Fireblade Software (Abandon Ship) à nous parler de comment on prépare une promotion sur Steam.

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...promotion-real

La newsletter revient aussi sur *Yanis Varoufakis* qui discute Crypto avec le *Centre for Post Capitalism Civilization* (dont l'URL est metacpc, ça ne s'invente pas  ::ninja::  ) :

https://metacpc.org/en/crypto-blockchain/




> “The idea that people must now play like robots to earn a living so as to be human in their spare time is, indeed, the apotheosis of misanthropy.”




Vu les difficultés techniques rencontrées, Kahn Lusth a streamé *Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine* au lieu de Tarkov cette semaine. Coïncidence ? Une vidéo rétrospective sur ce jeu est sortie hier  ::ninja:: 






*Evil Dead: The Game* est repoussé au 13 mai.










Video qui présente *Carrie-Anne Moss* dans *Horizon Forbidden West*.

----------


## KOUB

Rare a présenté la raodmap 2022 pour *Sea Of Thieves*. Ils veulent revenir à la limite de 6 bateaux (et 16 joueurs) par serveur. Le mode arène sera supprimé en Mars. Il y aura des raids sous forme de forts, faisable tout seul.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050846511.html
https://gamerant.com/sea-thieves-shi...ent-interview/
https://gamewave.fr/sea-of-thieves/s...veurs-en-mars/
https://gamerant.com/sea-of-thieves-sea-forts-raids/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/sea-of-thie...-raid-dungeons







*Pathfinder : Wrath of the Righteous* ne sera finalement disponible qu'à l'Automne sur PS4 et XBox One :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050846521.html

*Hitman 3* a été mis à -50% pour les soldes du nouvel an chinois ... Uniquement sur l'Epic Games Store ... Puis est finalement revenu à son prix d'origine. Y a quelqu'un qui a dû se rendre compte de la colossale odeur de merde qui s'annonçait suite à la sortie plein pot (et sans promo) sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hitman-3-goe...new-year-sale/

*The Light in the Darkness*, un point'n click sur l'Holocauste en France, a été présenté par le Centre d'Éducation à l'Holocauste Sarah et Chaim Neuberger pour le Jour du Souvenir :

https://www.pcgamer.com/holocaust-ed...in-videogames/

Pour déplomber l'ambiance, un VP d'*Ubisoft* explique le ratage de ses NFTs par le fait que les joueurs et la presse n'aient pas compris l'intérêt des NFTs, qu'ils n'arrivent pas non plus à expliquer ... Apparemment, la presse et les joueurs n'ont pas non plus compris l'intérêt de Watch Dogs: Legion, ni celui du battle-royale *Hyper Scape*, dont les serveurs fermeront le 28 Avril. C'est marrant quand même toute cette incompréhension. Mais que de la part des joueurs. De la part des marketeux ou du fils du CEO, non :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-vp-s...ere-is-to-get/
https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-nft-quart...d-p-1848437476
https://www.pcgamer.com/hyper-scape-...shutting-down/



Et d'ailleurs, Ubisoft devient "un investisseur-clé" dans *Frontier* un projet de jeu à NFT qui doit sortir en 2022. C'est marrant, je vois venir encore plus d'incompréhension :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ub.../1100-6500041/





*Sega Sammy* va vendre ce qui reste de ses activités dans les salles d'arcade :

https://www.destructoid.com/sega-arc...arcade-centers

Des bidouilles de drivers par Valve devraient augmenter la durée de vie de la batterie du *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valves-tweak...on-steamos-30/

Bon. Un *Metaverse de la K-Pop*. Avec le soutien complet du gouvernement de la Corée du Sud :

https://www.thegamer.com/south-korea-k-pop-metaverse/

De fieffés piratins créent des listes de NFT, qui récupère votre adresse IP quand vous les consultez :

https://www.thegamer.com/nft-listing...nsea-metamask/

Mais bien sûr que l'*Epic Games Store* va continuer de donner des jeux en 2022 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/epic-game...roughout-2022/

Non, Killjoy, une perso de *Valorant*, n'aime pas les NFT, range les fourches et les torches :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rio...ter-liked-nfts

*Netflix* a signé un partenariat avec RocketRide Games, une "boutique consulting agency" pour l'industrie du jeu vidéo :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...dd-more-games/
https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/27/r...-mobile-games/

Le youtubeur américain Mark Fitzpatrick fait de la critique de Manga et d'Anime. Et 150 vidéos de sa chaine avait été strikées pour défaut de copyright par la Toei, qui avait demandé la suppression des vidéos. Sauf que l'utilisation des séquences pour "fair use", comme on dit, ne fait pas vraiment de doute. Après avoir laissé passé pas mal de temps, *Youtube* a une nouvelle règle concernant le copyright. Dans ce cas, la Toei ne peut demander la suppression des vidéos que par exemple au Japon, où la loi de "Fair Use" est beaucoup plus restrictive, mais elles resteraient en ligne (et monétisées) aux USA, où le "Fair Use" est plus étendu ... Et les implications sont encore à définir en Europe :

https://kotaku.com/anime-youtube-toe...-no-1848432919

Dans son dernier appel aux investisseurs, Tim Cook, le PDG d'*Apple* n'a pas parlé de Metaverse. Et c'est bien de le noter. Il faut noter aussi qu'Apple vient de réaliser son meilleur trimestre depuis sa création :

https://gizmodo.com/tim-cook-address...e-m-1848440049
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...n-its-history/

*Waymo*, la compagnie d'Alphabet-Google, qui fait dans la voiture autonome, fait un procès contre le Département des Véhicules Motorisés de Californie pour ne pas partager les résultats des crash-tests, se justifiant en invoquant "le secret des affaires". Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'avais déjà pas envie de monter dans une voiture autonome mais maintenant, je veux aussi éviter de les croiser :

https://gizmodo.com/waymo-sues-calif...ata-1848440419

Un article d'opinion fort intéressant du New York Times sur les cryptomonnaies :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/27/o...ulnerable.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Evil Dead: The Game* est repoussé au 13 mai.


5 lignes pour simplement dire "On est à la bourre".
J'en peux plus de ce langage policé hypocrite qu'on retrouve partout. Assumez bordel: vous êtes à la bourre, point. Ca va pas changer grand chose, c'est repoussé et puis c'est tout  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> 5 lignes pour simplement dire "On est à la bourre".
> J'en peux plus de ce langage policé hypocrite qu'on retrouve partout. Assumez bordel: vous êtes à la bourre, point. Ca va pas changer grand chose, c'est repoussé et puis c'est tout


Alors le message complet fait 3 tweets  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 





> Hey Evil Dead fans!
> 
> When we set out to create a brand new game worthy of the Evil Dead franchise, we knew it had to be groovy as hell. In order to deliver the best possible experience, Evil Dead: The Game is now coming on May 13, 2022.
> 
> This delay gives our team the time they need to get things just right, so your boomstick will be polished, fully loaded, and ready to blast Deadites on that Friday the 13th of May. We thank you for your patience and understanding.
> 
> Don’t worry, you won’t have to wait too long for more news: stay tuned for pre-order info and a BRAND NEW TRAILER in February!






A mon avis ils cherchaient le prochain Vendredi 13 pour sortir ce jour-là  ::ninja:: 






> *River Tails: Stronger Together*, un jeu coop comme son nom l'indique à jouer en duo, rassemble un chat et un poisson dans un platformer en 3D.
> 
> Il a une bonne tête de It Takes Two *lowcost*, et ce serait déjà pas mal s'il méritait ce titre. Il lance bientôt un Kickstarter : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...onger-together
> 
> Et une démo est dispo ici : https://kid-onion-studio.itch.io/riv...onger-together


Il a maintenant une page Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nger_Together/

----------


## Nono

> *Grapple Dog*, qui est bien comme son nom l'indique un jeu avec un chien qui a un grappin, sort le 10 Février sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gra...nches-feb-10th


Avec Pipo parti, on va trouver qui pour tester ça ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Avec Pipo parti, on va trouver qui pour tester ça ?


J'aurais préféré le voir sur *SANABI* qui au moins est joli  ::ninja::  (playtest accessible, chance de gagner le jeu par tirage au sort jusqu'au 3 février si vous finissez le playtest  ::ninja::  )

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1562700/SANABI/

----------


## Ruvon

DLSS confirmé pour *Microsoft Flight Simulator* avec le mode DX12 lors d'un Q&A d'Asobo.

https://www.flightsimulator.blog/202...per-interview/






Du gameplay pour *Dying Light 2* sur les consoles Old Gen.






Rétrospective de la licence *Life is Strange* à l'occasion du Remaster (même si l'article se plante de date de sortie en disant qu'il est sorti "aujourd'hui" (le 28/01) alors que ce sera le 1er février).

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...-retrospective



Polygon nous parle de *Rise of the Players*, le documentaire sur l'histoire des actions GameStop.

https://www.polygon.com/reviews/2290...ew-documentary

----------


## Silver

> Et d'ailleurs, Ubisoft devient "un investisseur-clé" dans *Frontier* un projet de jeu à NFT qui doit sortir en 2022. C'est marrant, je vois venir encore plus d'incompréhension :
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ub.../1100-6500041/
> 
> https://twitter.com/missingfrontier/...53447596679168


En regardant le site de *Missing Frontier*, on a droit à une FAQ de compétition :
https://www.missingfrontier.com/about

Déjà les mecs attendent d'avoir des millions pour faire un jeu mobile, mais en plus ils ne peuvent présenter personne parce que les NDA ne sont pas signés. Mais du coup, ils ont fait comment jusqu'à maintenant pour développer un concept de jeu, faire du marketing et obtenir un financement de la part d'Ubisoft ?  :tired:  




> *When can I play the game?*
> After independently selling millions worth of Game Items and counting thousands of pre-registered players, we are putting more budget in the game development to deliver a flawless, entertaining and fully functional game.
> 
> All early adopters will have a special access to the Alpha and Beta releases.
> Alpha access is expected early 2022.
> 
> *Who is the team?*
> We are more than 30 people and in the process of hiring around 30 additional experts.
> We will document the team members when all contracts, agreements and NDAs are signed.
> ...


Tain, vivement que les gouvernements commencent à se pencher sur les NFTs. Avec un peu de chance, ça les fera disparaitre en un an comme les lootboxes.  ::wacko::

----------


## Ruvon

2 vidéos de gameplay d'*Elden Ring* pour le petit déj.

----------


## Ruvon

Si vous êtes plus *metroidvania*, en voilà déjà une dizaine :




Et un en plus avec *SHYFTRS* qui lance son kickstarter bientôt.

https://www.shyftrs.com

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...n-metroidvania






Sortie du Little Nightmares-like *So long as there is Mercy*, gratuit.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...here_is_Mercy/

----------


## Aza

> Non, Killjoy, une perso de *Valorant*, n'aime pas les NFT, range les fourches et les torches :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rio...ter-liked-nfts


Très bien ça, encore une fois respect, Riot est clairement un des meilleurs dev' de jeux PC actuel.

----------


## Shapa

Eh ouais vite fait alors https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...on-settlement/

Ceci dit on dirait qu’il n’y en a pas un pour rattraper l’autre. Et ils sont calmes depuis. Donc le mot actuel prend son sens.

----------


## Kotan

> 2 vidéos de gameplay d'*Elden Ring*


Je crois que c'est le premier jeu de FS que je n'achèterai pas. J'accroche pas au monde ouvert, au design des monstres qu'on a vu jusque-là, et encore moins au système de saut, que ce soit à pied ou à cheval, on se croirait dans un DMC parfois c'est ridicule. Je suis vraiment pas fan de la direction prise par Miyazaki depuis quelques années...

----------


## Herman Speed

Comment juger sans y avoir joué ?
Laissez une chance au produit.

J'attends le retour de la légion gamer des canards .

----------


## Higgins

Ce sera hyper bien, un point c'est tout.
Mais j'avoue avoir un peu peur que ça tire vers la high fantasy même si le jeu devrait avoir son lot de coins lugubres et de créatures cauchemardesques.

----------


## Ruvon

"Les NFTeurs sont tellement dans un autre univers qu'ils n'ont aucun respect pour la propriété intellectuelle, épisode 2592" : les NFT de John Terry (ancien footballeur international anglais) reprennent sans avoir rien demandé les visuels des trophées qu'il a remporté (à peu près tous ceux qui existent en Angleterre et en Europe, donc) et la tenue de son ancien club de Chelsea. La Premier League lui a déjà dit qu'il n'avait pas le droit d'utiliser l'image du trophée, pour les trophées européens ils sont en train de regarder.

Comme le dit l'article :




> But perhaps the most insidious and obvious harm of NFTs is *how many of them try to steal copyrighted works to make a quick buck*. The Premiere League has the financial resources to put a stop to this sort of wide-scale theft, but *small-time creators and artists don't.*


https://www.thegamer.com/premier-league-john-terry-nft/

----------


## 564.3

Marrant, le gars n'a pas le droit d'utiliser ce qui caractérise son image et sa carrière.
Pour moi c'était des trucs assez génériques genre assiettes/soupières et l'importance est le texte gravé dessus, mais à ce niveau c'est visiblement des œuvres d'art protégées.
Edit: Je suppose qu'il n'a pas non plus le droit de vendre une photo physique de lui qui tiens le trophée, genre l'instant de la remise des prix.
Lors de l'engagement dans un tournois comme ça, dans les conditions légales il doit y avoir quelques pages à propos de la représentation du trophée  ::ninja:: 

En tous cas je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait s'attendre à des miracles avec les NFTs, quand les gens peuvent créer n'importe quoi facilement ils le font. Ça rapporte plus gros que des t-shirts & co, donc ça fait plus de bruit.
Dans les jeux vidéo ce n'est pas mieux, des que le contenu créé/importé par les utilisateurs est possible, c'est la foire. Bon par contre ils n'essaient (en général) pas de le vendre.
Edit: Je me demande comment c'était géré dans 2nd Life, ou comment ça se passe dans Roblox, par exemple. Peut-être une vérification semi-automatique, mais c'est complexe.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Le FPS multijoueur *The Anacrusis*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, atteint les 200.000 joueurs 2 semaines après sa sortie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...s-since-launch




Du gameplay du futur *Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Frontline*, probablement en bêta fermée, aurait fuité :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ootage-leaked/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Eclipse* aurait des éléments multijoueurs et serait inspiré de The Last Of Us ... J'ai hâte de voir ce que David Cage peut faire de dégueu avec ça. Ou pas :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-wars-e...t-of-us-story/

Un nouveau bloc sera bientôt disponible dans le jeu de rythme VR *Beat Saber* :

https://gamerant.com/beat-saber-new-sliding-block-type/





Le DLC Inevitable Excess pour *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous* sortira le 15 Février :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/pathfinder-...c-release-date

Le DLC Kaos Engines pour *Phoenix Point* sortira le 1er Mars :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/phoenix-poi...e-kaos-engines





*Ville Kallio* (Cruelty Squad) avance dans le développement de son schmup qui n'a pas encore de nom :

https://www.pcgamer.com/check-out-th...cruelty-squad/





*Zelda Ocarina of Time* sous Unreal Engine 5 par un fan :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ooks-stunning/




Du gameplay de "mini-donjon" pour *Elden Ring*, qui sort le 25 Février :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/elde...ourne-gameplay




Où on parle de jeux vidéos qu'on trouvait, étant gamins ... ou ado ... ou jeune adulte (oui, je connais l'âge moyen des utilisateurs de ce forum), dans les paquets de céréales du matin, dont on apprit plus tard que c'était effroyable au niveau de l'équilibre alimentaire :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15160...e-cereales.htm
*
Nate Purkeypile*, qui travaillait chez Bethesda, qu'il a quitté en 2021, et a annoncé The Axis Unseen en Décembre, parle des raisons pour lesquelles il a quitté l'entreprise. Je vous remets le trailer de The Axis Unseen, ça fait plaisir :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsl...da-to-go-indie




Du gameplay sur les consoles d'ancienne génération pour *Dying Light 2 : Stay Human* :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/dying-light...lay-126697.htm




*Microsoft Flight Simulator* doit bientôt supporter DirectX12 et le DLSS :

https://wccftech.com/microsoft-fligh...-support-soon/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de voyage dans le temps en VR *Wanderer* est disponible sur PS-VR :

https://gamerant.com/wanderer-playstation-vr-launch/




La version PS4 de l'abonnement PS Plus d'*Uncharted 4: A Thief's End*  n'est pas upgradable vers la version PS5, alors qu'une version achetée l'est gratuitement :

https://gamerant.com/psa-uncharted-4...-plus-version/

Les phases finales du *Dragon Ball FighterZ Championship*, qui devaient avoir lieu dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable, sont indéfiniment reportées pour cause de situation Covid qui ne se stabilise pas :

https://gamerant.com/dragon-ball-fig...ely-postponed/





Quelques screenshots de l'amélioration de l'Autriche dans *Euro Truck Simulator 2* sont disponibles sur le blog du développeur :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/euro-truck-...austria-rework

https://blog.scssoft.com/2021/11/aus...mp-2-graz.html

*Luckytown* est un tower-defense avec des dés, sorti le 19 Janvier sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/luckitown...e-and-yahtzee/




Y a des gens, leur passion, ce sont les mouvements les plus naturels de poitrines. Y en a d'autres, ce sont les marais empoisonnés :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-h...miyazaki-says/

Chez *Dying Light 2*, il semble qu'on caresse le joueur dans le sens du poil :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-pigeon-397275



Le jeu de survie de *Blizzard*, annoncé il y a peu, est en développement depuis 5 ans et dans un état "jouable" :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzards-su...lmost-5-years/

Les utilisateurs-développeurs de *Roblox* ont ramassé 500 millions de dollars en Robux, la monnaie du jeu, l'année dernière. C'est à dire 175 millions de dollars pour eux et 325 millions de dollars pour Roblox, qui garde 65% quand on convertit des Robux en vrai argent du monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ux-during-2021

*OpenSea* est une plateforme d'échange et de création de NFT. Les gérants du bordel ont été obligé d'avouer que la plateforme était utilisée principalement pour faire des NFT d’œuvres qui n'appartiennent pas aux utilisateurs et des arnaques. Ceci pour expliquer la limite de création de 5 collections de 50 NFT par utilisateur gratuit. Cette limite est posée pour limiter les arnaques, qui font une bien mauvaise pub à cette plateforme innocente, qui ne pensait qu'à faire du pognon légalement :

https://gizmodo.com/nearly-all-nfts-...too-1848445234

Après que rien n'est été trouvé par une enquête de la Tripartite Alliance for Fair and Progressive Employment Practices of Singapore sur les histoires de harcélement et de discrimination chez Ubisoft, la boîte promet de "continuer à être un employé exemplaire dans la région", "d'attirer et de retenir les meilleurs talents" et de "créer des jeux incroyables qui enrichiront la vie de nos joueurs". Tant qu'ils ne tombent pas au niveau de Blizzard, tout ira bien :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-singapo...onduct-report/

34 états et le district de Columbia se mettent du côté d'*Epic* dans son procès contre *Apple*, "dont la conduite a nui au développeurs d'applications mobiles et à des millions de citoyens" :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-store-appeal/
https://venturebeat.com/2022/01/28/u...apple-lawsuit/

Pendant ce temps *Apple* permet aux développeurs de ne pas lister leurs applications sur l'App Store :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...the-app-store/

*Blockverse* était un serveur de Minecraft avec des NFTs, qui a réussi à ramasser 1.2 millions de dollars en vendant des NFT de machins qui n'existaient pas encore ... Deux jours après que les 10.000 NFT aient été vendus en 8 minutes ... Le discord, le serveur et bien entendu l'argent ont disparu. Après 3 jours de silence, les fondateurs ont refait surface sur Twitter pour expliquer avoir tout supprimé après avoir paniqué en recevant des plaintes des gens ayant acheté les NFTs. Ils sont fortement désappointés que les acheteurs aient tout de suite pensé à une arnaque, non mais franchement ... Et ils retournent au boulot. Par contre, l'auteur de l'article a pris contact avec la communauté Blockverse qui raconte autre chose. En particulier qu'ils ont des preuves prouvant la tentative d'arnaque et qu'ils négocient avec les apprentis arnaqueurs pour récupérer la gestion du projet et ce qui a été fait (probablement rien). Les apprentis arnaqueurs voudraient en échange garder les 500Eth récoltés. Le monde des NFT est merveilleux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/unofficial-m...than-dollar1m/

Les arnaqueurs ont récolté 770 millions de dollars sur les réseaux sociaux en 2021, aux USA :

https://gizmodo.com/ftc-says-social-...-in-1848444863

La *Californie* a introduit une loi pour la neutralité du net. Les fournisseurs d''accès n'étaient pas bien d'accord, eux qui n'utiliseront jamais la possibilité de vous faire payer plus cher en fonction de ce que vous regardez sur internet, mais qui ont quand même vachement besoin d'avoir le droit de le faire. Une cour fédérale les a envoyé chier :

https://gizmodo.com/court-says-calif...war-1848443517

Où on parle avec Seneca, l'artiste qui a illustré la série de NFT "Bored Apes" ... Et qui n'a pas gagné grand chose à le faire :

https://www.rollingstone.com/culture...-nfts-1280341/





*John Terry*, un ancien joueur de foot, célèbre il parait, a fait ses NFT, un avec le maillot de Chelsea et un autre avec un tas de trophées qu'il a gagné. Sauf qu'il n'a aucun droit sur les deux, et la Coupe d'Europe, la Ligue des Champions et le Club de Chelsea sont pas très contents. C'est marrant comment "vous n'avez aucun droit sur le machin représenté par votre NFT" devient "les droits d'auteurs n'existent pas pour nous" dans le monde magique des NFT :

https://www.thegamer.com/premier-league-john-terry-nft/

En deux tweets, la vérification de droits d'auteur automatique, ça marche pas top :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386302.html









La série télé *System Shock* sera écrite par l'auteur du dernier film Mortal Kombat ... Youhou :

https://www.pcgamer.com/system-shock...-scriptwriter/

Un petit jeu de réflexion sur le Gerrymandering, par le New York Times :

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...game-2022.html

Et parce que ça fait plaisir :

https://gamerant.com/south-park-kyle...estra-version/

----------


## Ruvon

Core-A Gaming nous parle jeux vidéo et art - *Why Games Are Still Not Considered Art*






Best Indie Games nous propose 10 jeux indés en promos pendant les *Steam Lunar New Year Sale 2022*.






Une vidéo de DT Gaming qui présente 15 jeux dont la sortie est prévue en février.






*Cekter Down*, pas un inconnu si vous êtes un habitué des streams de Canard PC et de Biendébuter, s'est lancé dans une saga sur *Project Zomboid* (je vous mets le 1er épisode, ils en sont au 3ème) et sur *Valheim* avec LupusVII (déjà 4 épisodes, je vous mets le 1er).

----------


## Ruvon

*Ludopoetic* déclame des poésies sur fond de jeu vidéo.

Le dernier en date : "*Ô gouffre ! l'âme plonge et rapporte le doute*" de Victor Hugo sur *The Evil Within*.






*Steamed Hams* est un Point & Click en Pixel Art sur le repas Skinner - Chalmers des Simpsons.






Vidéo qu'on m'a conseillé sur *Outer Wilds* et son DLC MAIS avec gros spoilers donc ne la regardez pas si vous n'avez pas joué, évidemment.



Spoiler Alert! 










*GENERATION MICROS* fait des vidéos sur les jeux cultes, avec la dernière sur *Shadow of the Beast* ou il y a quelques semaines sur *B.A.T. 1*

----------


## Ruvon

Voilà voilà.

*NFT* Minecraft Project Sells $1.2 Million In Tokens, Deletes Everything A Few Days Later

https://kotaku.com/nft-minecraft-blo...pto-1848446906



MAJ du jour de *Ready or Not* présentée en vidéo.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...23907242926573

----------


## Haraban

Il m'a fallu presque vingt minutes pour lire attentivement toutes les news de cette page. Vous êtes des dingos.
Merci pour le boulot abattu.

----------


## Maalak

> *Blockverse* était un serveur de Minecraft avec des NFTs, qui a réussi à ramasser 1.2 millions de dollars en vendant des NFT de machins qui n'existaient pas encore ... Deux jours après que les 10.000 NFT aient été vendus en 8 minutes ... Le discord, le serveur et bien entendu l'argent ont disparu. Après 3 jours de silence, les fondateurs ont refait surface sur Twitter pour expliquer avoir tout supprimé après avoir paniqué en recevant des plaintes des gens ayant acheté les NFTs. Ils sont fortement désappointés que les acheteurs aient tout de suite pensé à une arnaque, non mais franchement ... Et ils retournent au boulot. Par contre, l'auteur de l'article a pris contact avec la communauté Blockverse qui raconte autre chose. En particulier qu'ils ont des preuves prouvant la tentative d'arnaque et qu'ils négocient avec les apprentis arnaqueurs pour récupérer la gestion du projet et ce qui a été fait (probablement rien). Les apprentis arnaqueurs voudraient en échange garder les 500Eth récoltés. Le monde des NFT est merveilleux :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/unofficial-m...than-dollar1m/






> Voilà voilà.
> 
> *NFT* Minecraft Project Sells $1.2 Million In Tokens, Deletes Everything A Few Days Later
> 
> https://kotaku.com/nft-minecraft-blo...pto-1848446906


Y'a doublon, là.  ::trollface:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Il m'a fallu presque vingt minutes pour lire attentivement toutes les news de cette page. Vous êtes des dingos.
> Merci pour le boulot abattu.


Parce qu'on le dira jamais assez.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Voilà voilà.
> 
> *NFT* Minecraft Project Sells $1.2 Million In Tokens, Deletes Everything A Few Days Later
> 
> https://kotaku.com/nft-minecraft-blo...pto-1848446906


J'ai fait un stage de 6 mois à la police cantonale dans la division "cybercrime". J'avais accès aux plaintes pour diverses arnaques (souvent arnaques à la vente par petites annonces, parfois crypto et autres joyeusetés) et joints aux plaintes, il y avait souvent les conversations whatsapp/messenger entre victimes et arnaqueurs.

Et là quand je lis l'article, je retrouve exactement le même schéma: quand la victime commence à se douter qu'il y a quelque chose de louche, l'arnaqueur temporise, cherche des excuses et souvent renvoie la faute à la victime ou sur d'autres personnes (services postaux, banques, etc.). Le but étant de gagner du temps sur le dépôt de plainte qui risque ensuite de faire bloquer le compte en banque de l'intermédiaire (souvent un pauvre mec naïf qui se rend pas compte qu'il est impliqué dans une escroquerie) ce qui oblige à trouver un nouvel intermédiaire.

Avant ce stage, j'imaginait pas l'ampleur que prenait les arnaques sur le web. Le pire c'est que dans 95% des cas, la police ne peut strictement rien faire, les arnaqueurs étant situés dans des pays où il n'y a pratiquement aucune collaboration judiciaire et où les moyens sont de toutes façon inexistants pour agir.

Avec les NFT, je sens que ça partir encore plus en sucette.

----------


## pipoop

> Il m'a fallu presque vingt minutes pour lire attentivement toutes les news de cette page. Vous êtes des dingos.
> Merci pour le boulot abattu.


Parceque tu fais pas comme tout le monde :
tu lis un mot sur 5 et tu donnes ton avis d'expert

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce sera hyper bien, un point c'est tout.
> Mais j'avoue avoir un peu peur que ça tire vers la high fantasy même si le jeu devrait avoir son lot de coins lugubres et de créatures cauchemardesques.


Avec tous les screens et vidéos qu'on a vu je vois pas trop comment on peut craindre que ça tire vers autre chose que de la  dark fantasy  ::unsure:: 





> Très bien ça, encore une fois respect, Riot est clairement un des meilleurs dev' de jeux PC actuel.


Moui alors pour l'instant les NFT ont mauvaise presse, ça ne fait pas de mal de s'afficher publiquement "contre".
Après vu leur modèle économique, si demain les gens deviennent moins hostiles face aux NFT (ne serait-ce que par lassitude), je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils s'y mettent aussi. Riot ou autre , j'en imagine pas beaucoup se retenir si les limites et la réceptivité des consommateurs changent.

Après la relation entre être pour ou contre les NFT et être un "bon" développeur, là comme ça je vois pas. Il faut un peu plus qu'une prise de position de ce genre pour faire de bons jeux (non pas que Riot en fasse de mauvais hein, je dis pas ça). LoL ne deviendrait pas subitement naze parce que Riot se mettrait à vendre des NFT. On peut parer de respect du consommateur, éventuellement, mais ça n'a pas forcément de rapport avec la qualité intrinsèque des titres.

----------


## Higgins

> Avec tous les screens et vidéos qu'on a vu je vois pas trop comment on peut craindre que ça tire vers autre chose que de la  dark fantasy


Oui mais moins dark, plus lumineux. Ca doit être l'open world ensoleillé qui me donne cette impression.
Dans une interview Miyazaki a dit qu'il ne faisait pas tout le temps nuit dans l'open world sinon ça aurait été trop oppressant.
Ah il a changé depuis ses meilleurs jeux! (Demon's Souls et Bloodborne)
Maintenant qu'il est célèbre il se tape des tas de petites pépées, du coup il est joyeux et il fait de jeux remplis de soleil.
Quelle misère.

----------


## 564.3

> Après vu leur modèle économique, si demain les gens deviennent moins hostiles face aux NFT (ne serait-ce que par lassitude), je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils s'y mettent aussi. Riot ou autre , j'en imagine pas beaucoup se retenir si les limites et la réceptivité des consommateurs changent.


Au moins ils n'essaient pas de surfer sur la vague de hype (ou si mais à l'envers, de la com' à pas cher), parce qu'actuellement c'est surtout ça l'intérêt des NFTs.
Parfois le projet se fait allumer, parfois il récupère un max de pognon, mais dans tous les cas la proposition aurait pu être faite avec un système de transaction traditionnel.



> Even though selling access to servers is a thing that has been done for years without NFTs, there was still a lot of “hype” around the project.


En gros le principe c'est de prendre n'importe quoi, remplacer le mécanisme classique par des NFT, et croiser les doigts pour que ça parte en feu d'artifice… edit: dans la bonne direction  ::ninja:: 
Le jour où ça se calme, ces projets n'auront plus vraiment d'intérêt à vouloir en caser partout.

----------


## runner

> les NFTs news de ton fil


Avec les NFTs, les pirates de films, séries, jeux vont passer pour des petits joueurs à côté et des enfants de la crèche.
Le potentiel WTF du truc est infini. N'importe qui peut créer son NFTs en quelques heures et essayer de le vendre, les problèmes de droits vont être immenses et pouvoir réguler tout ça risque d'être impossible.
Je ne vois que 2 possibilités : soit tout partira en cacahuètes niveau gestion des droits , soit le NFTs vont se crasher aussi vite qu'ils sont arrivés. Je peux me tromper.

----------


## Baalim

> Avec les NFTs, les pirates de films, séries, jeux vont passer pour des petits joueurs à côté et des enfants de la crèche.
> Le potentiel WTF du truc est infini. N'importe qui peut créer son NFTs en quelques heures et essayer de le vendre, les problèmes de droits vont être immenses et pouvoir réguler tout ça risque d'être impossible.
> Je ne vois que 2 possibilités : soit tout partira en cacahuètes niveau gestion des droits , soit le NFTs vont se crasher aussi vite qu'ils sont arrivés. Je peux me tromper.


Les perspectives de procès sont immenses et les spécialistes de la propriété intellectuelle doivent se frotter les mains.

----------


## Orhin

> Moui alors pour l'instant les NFT ont mauvaise presse, ça ne fait pas de mal de s'afficher publiquement "contre".
> Après vu leur modèle économique, si demain les gens deviennent moins hostiles face aux NFT (ne serait-ce que par lassitude), je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils s'y mettent aussi. Riot ou autre , j'en imagine pas beaucoup se retenir si les limites et la réceptivité des consommateurs changent.
> 
> Après la relation entre être pour ou contre les NFT et être un "bon" développeur, là comme ça je vois pas. Il faut un peu plus qu'une prise de position de ce genre pour faire de bons jeux (non pas que Riot en fasse de mauvais hein, je dis pas ça). LoL ne deviendrait pas subitement naze parce que Riot se mettrait à vendre des NFT. On peut parer de respect du consommateur, éventuellement, mais ça n'a pas forcément de rapport avec la qualité intrinsèque des titres.


Clairement Riot reste une grosse boite qui fait du fric avant tout (surtout avec Tencent derrière).
Mais globalement les modèles économiques de leur jeux restent quand même plutôt sains (y'a guère que Valve avec Dota2 qui fait mieux en f2p).

Vu que l'immense majorité de leurs revenus vient de la vente de cosmétiques, je les vois mal intégrer des NFTs là dedans car ça induirait une perte de contrôle.

----------


## runner

> Les perspectives de procès sont immenses et les spécialistes de la propriété intellectuelle doivent se frotter les mains.


Oui sauf que la justice va vite etre engorgé au point si tu as potentiellement des centaines de milliers voire des millions de procès potentiels que je doute qu'ils se frottent les mains.

----------


## 564.3

Ce n'est pas la techno NFT qui pose problème pour le coup, mais l'hébergement des médias liés. Et c'est un vieux problème, suffit de voir le bordel avec la gestion des droits sur Youtube & co.
Il peut y avoir des hébergeurs laxistes comme des super stricts, c'est un choix éditorial (et d'emmerdes à gérer derrière aussi).

L'autre problème c'est qu'associer n'importe quoi à NFT le transforme en or dans l'idée de pas mal de monde. Si un random propose d'acheter la Joconde pour 50 balles, normalement on devrait se poser des questions.
Edit: peut-être pas un bon exemple, plutôt s'il propose d'acheter une URL chez un hébergeur laxiste qui pointe vers un jpeg de la Joconde

----------


## Baalim

> Oui sauf que la justice va vite etre engorgé au point si tu as potentiellement des centaines de milliers voire des millions de procès potentiels que je doute qu'ils se frottent les mains.


Nous sommes bien d'accord sur le fait que je parlais des avocats, pas de nos chers amis les juges, hein  :;):

----------


## Sharn

Le principe même est d'une connerie sans fond. On s'est plaint à raison des produits financiers débiles qui ont mené la crise 2008 et là c'est la même merde.

----------


## banditbandit

> Le principe même est d'une connerie sans fond. On s'est plaint à raison des produits financiers débiles qui ont mené la crise 2008 et là c'est la même merde.


Ouais sauf que la crise des subprimes ça a touché tout le monde, là ça cible que les plus cons, non !?

----------


## La Chouette

> Ouais sauf que la crise des subprimes ça a touché tout le monde, là ça cible que les plus cons, non !?


Ca se répand quand même pas mal. De plus en plus de grosses entreprises font dans le NFT, et ça commence même à en parler aux infos en France, généralement pas en mal, et sans jamais expliquer ce que c'est. Donc pour le moment, ça ne touche que les plus cons. Mais est-ce que ça va rester ainsi ?

----------


## PG 13

Bye Bye Pipo (encore)  ::sad::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce n'est pas la techno NFT qui pose problème pour le coup, mais l'hébergement des médias liés.


On fait bien volontiers croire que NFT = titre de propriété. C’est ça le problème.




> Ca se répand quand même pas mal. De plus en plus de grosses entreprises font dans le NFT, et ça commence même à en parler aux infos en France, généralement pas en mal, et sans jamais expliquer ce que c'est. Donc pour le moment, ça ne touche que les plus cons. Mais est-ce que ça va rester ainsi ?


Yep :

https://nitter.42l.fr/gautoz/status/...208618500101#m

----------


## 564.3

> Ca se répand quand même pas mal. De plus en plus de grosses entreprises font dans le NFT, et ça commence même à en parler aux infos en France, généralement pas en mal, et sans jamais expliquer ce que c'est. Donc pour le moment, ça ne touche que les plus cons. Mais est-ce que ça va rester ainsi ?


Quand la bulle de hype va se vautrer ça deviendra seulement un support d'enregistrement de transaction décentralisé et difficilement violable, avec ses avantages/inconvénients.
Il n'y a pas de raison de s'exciter et claquer des caisses de fric là dedans. Pour la plupart des usages c'est overkill.
Pour savoir ce que vaut un projet, suffit de rayer la mention des NFTs. Si DigitalOcean était associé à un marché avec paiement par CB et une DB classique ça ne changerait rien à son fonctionnement, mais tout le monde s'en foutrait d'avoir JPG#23423234 associé à son compte.

----------


## Sannom

> Ce n'est pas la techno NFT qui pose problème pour le coup, mais l'hébergement des médias liés. Et c'est un vieux problème, suffit de voir le bordel avec la gestion des droits sur Youtube & co.
> Il peut y avoir des hébergeurs laxistes comme des super stricts, c'est un choix éditorial (et d'emmerdes à gérer derrière aussi).
> 
> L'autre problème c'est qu'associer n'importe quoi à NFT le transforme en or dans l'idée de pas mal de monde. Si un random propose d'acheter la Joconde pour 50 balles, normalement on devrait se poser des questions.
> Edit: peut-être pas un bon exemple, plutôt s'il propose d'acheter une URL chez un hébergeur laxiste qui pointe vers un jpeg de la Joconde


Dans ce contexte, l'implémentation qu'a proposé Twitter des NFT avec cette histoire d'hexagone me paraît comme la seule "raisonnable" que j'ai vu pour l'instant, remplissant le but d'ostentation sans pour autant voler son art à quelqu'un d'autre ou poser des problèmes de droits d'auteur divers et variés...




> Quand la bulle de hype va se vautrer ça deviendra seulement un support d'enregistrement de transaction décentralisé et inviolable, avec ses avantages/inconvénients.


Mais ça servira vraiment à quelqu'un ça ? Et si oui, est-ce-que ça serait suffisant pour assurer la pérennité du système ? Ou alors ça serait un usage tellement niche que personne n'arrivera à faire un profit sur la création des jetons et le système se cassera la gueule par manque de profitabilité ?

----------


## 564.3

> On fait bien volontiers croire que NFT = titre de propriété. C’est ça le problème.


Quand on achète quelque chose il faut lire le contrat de vente pour savoir réellement de quoi il s'agit. Il y en a pas mal qui pensent qu'ils "possèdent" des jeux vidéo par exemple, alors qu'ils n'ont acheté qu'un droit d'usage plus ou moins limité et révocable.
Avec les NFTs c'est pareil, faut aller lire le détail sur la plateforme qui héberge le contenu. Et après vérifier si c'est bien légal ou pas. Par exemple voir les clauses abusives dans les EULA de certains jeux vidéo, mais tant que c'est pas passé au tribunal on n'en est pas sur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais ça servira vraiment à quelqu'un ça ? Et si oui, est-ce-que ça serait suffisant pour assurer la pérennité du système ? Ou alors ça serait un usage tellement niche que personne n'arrivera à faire un profit sur la création des jetons et le système se cassera la gueule par manque de profitabilité ?


C'est le grand mystère  ::ninja:: 
En théorie ça peut avoir un intérêt, on verra dans quelques années. Et sinon ça n'est pas grave, on faisait déjà autrement avant.

----------


## Magnarrok

Vivement les NFT de Mona Lisa...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

> C'est le grand mystère 
> En théorie ça peut avoir un intérêt, on verra dans quelques années. Et sinon ça n'est pas grave, on faisait déjà autrement avant.


J'ai l'impression que c'est comme toutes les idées à la con de la Silicon Valley pour "améliorer" le transport de masse et qu'ils arrivent à vendre parce que c'est neuf et brillant et moderne, et on se fout de l'utilité et de l'efficacité réelle...

----------


## pipoop

> On fait bien volontiers croire que NFT = titre de propriété. C’est ça le problème.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep :
> 
> https://nitter.42l.fr/gautoz/status/...208618500101#m


c'est quoi pump and dump et c'est qui?

----------


## runner

> Ouais sauf que la crise des subprimes ça a touché tout le monde, là ça cible que les plus cons, non !?


Les subprimes touchaient que les américains à la base et ça a touché au final le monde entier avec la crise financière et tous les fonds spéculatifs et banques qui ont joué et perdu à ce jeu amoral qui couraient de base à la catastrophe.
Avec les NFTs, c'est pareil au final voire pire car ça vise potentiellement tout le monde sur la planète. Vu les sommes engloutis par de très nombreux acteurs et potentiellement tout le monde du fait que tous peuvent en acheter sans parler des sommes engloutis et du caractère spéculatif aussi important que pour les subprimes, cela peut créer une crise financière aussi grave si les banques et autres acteurs essentiels se sont amusées à investir là dedans ou sont touchés des conséquences.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce n'est pas la techno NFT qui pose problème pour le coup, mais l'hébergement des médias liés. Et c'est un vieux problème, suffit de voir le bordel avec la gestion des droits sur Youtube & co.
> Il peut y avoir des hébergeurs laxistes comme des super stricts, c'est un choix éditorial (et d'emmerdes à gérer derrière aussi).
> 
> L'autre problème c'est qu'associer n'importe quoi à NFT le transforme en or dans l'idée de pas mal de monde. Si un random propose d'acheter la Joconde pour 50 balles, normalement on devrait se poser des questions.
> Edit: peut-être pas un bon exemple, plutôt s'il propose d'acheter une URL chez un hébergeur laxiste qui pointe vers un jpeg de la Joconde


Sauf que les NFTS, le but c'est de faire de l'argent car je doute que le marché du NFT gratuit existe ou prospère. Youtube à la base c'est pas fait pour gagner de l'argent même si on peut en gagner.
Le bordel va être immensément plus grand car la gestion des droits quand l'argent s'en mêle posera bien plus de problème.

----------


## Silver

> c'est quoi pump and dump et c'est qui?


https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pump_and_dump

Les deux personnes sont Jimmy Fallon et Paris Hilton présentant des NFT pour lesquelles ils ont dépensé 200 000$ comme si de rien n'était.

La presse généraliste parle déjà de conflit d'intérêt :
https://www.latimes.com/business/tec...on-nft-ape-nbc

----------


## Franky Mikey

> c'est quoi pump and dump et c'est qui?


Le _pump and dump_ consiste à "gonfler" artificiellement la valeur d'un bien acheté à vil prix en mentant à son sujet, afin de le revendre avec une grosse plus-value.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Les subprimes touchaient que les américains à la base et ça a touché au final le monde entier avec la crise financière et tous les fonds spéculatifs et banques qui ont joué et perdu à ce jeu amoral qui couraient de base à la catastrophe.
> Avec les NFTs, c'est pareil au final voire pire car ça vise potentiellement tout le monde sur la planète. Vu les sommes engloutis par de très nombreux acteurs et potentiellement tout le monde du fait que tous peuvent en acheter sans parler des sommes engloutis et du caractère spéculatif aussi important que pour les subprimes, cela peut créer une crise financière aussi grave si les banques et autres acteurs essentiels se sont amusées à investir là dedans ou sont touchés des conséquences.


L'éxemple le plus pertinant est certainement celui de Madoff:
Déjà que les crypto partent du même principe que celui de la pyramide de Ponzi (améliorée).
Mais aussi parce qu'on a en tête ses riches clients, mais on oublie que de très nombreux fonds spéculatifs ont joué avec les pensions de beaucoup de retraités américains en les filant à l'escroc. Et ces pauvres gens ne l'ont appris qu'au moment où l'arnaque à été rendue publique.

----------


## Kalh

> Ouais sauf que la crise des subprimes ça a touché tout le monde, là ça cible que les plus cons, non !?


Y a surement plus de cons que tu le penses  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pump_and_dump
> 
> Les deux personnes sont Jimmy Fallon et Paris Hilton présentant des NFT pour lesquelles ils ont dépensé 200 000$ comme si de rien n'était.
> 
> La presse généraliste parle déjà de conflit d'intérêt :
> https://www.latimes.com/business/tec...on-nft-ape-nbc





> Elle n'est pas la première hélas, par exemple ça fait déjà quelque temps que Paris Hilton vante les vertus de ses NFT.


J'en parlais en décembre elle faisait la promotion de ses NFT bien avant Melania Trump.




> Les subprimes touchaient que les américains à la base et ça a touché au final le monde entier avec la crise financière et tous les fonds spéculatifs et banques qui ont joué et perdu à ce jeu amoral qui couraient de base à la catastrophe.
> Avec les NFTs, c'est pareil au final voire pire car ça vise potentiellement tout le monde sur la planète. Vu les sommes engloutis par de très nombreux acteurs et potentiellement tout le monde du fait que tous peuvent en acheter sans parler des sommes engloutis et du caractère spéculatif aussi important que pour les subprimes, cela peut créer une crise financière aussi grave si les banques et autres acteurs essentiels se sont amusées à investir là dedans ou sont touchés des conséquences.


Je ne pense car pour l'instant je ne vois pas les fonds d'investissement sur les NFT, et je ne pense pas que ça soit encore légal. Enfin je dis ça , je croise les doigts...  :;): 




> L'éxemple le plus pertinant est certainement celui de Madoff:
> Déjà que les crypto partent du même principe que celui de la pyramide de Ponzi (améliorée).
> Mais aussi parce qu'on a en tête ses riches clients, mais on oublie que de très nombreux fonds spéculatifs ont joué avec les pensions de beaucoup de retraités américains en les filant à l'escroc. Et ces pauvres gens ne l'ont appris qu'au moment où l'arnaque à été rendue publique.


Ben Madoff c'est surtout de l'abus de confiance, ce qu'il vendait c'était sa personne parce que n'importe qui d'un peu sensé pouvait savoir qu'un telle "rendement" était quasi impossible.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'étais sur que c'était le topic des _niouzes_ des jeux vidéo, mais je dois me tromper  ::ninja:: 

Parlez de NFT (ou pas en vrai car un topic sur ce sujet  comme pour les cryptos serait plus adapté à mon avis) quand ça concerne les JV, pourquoi pas, mais là...

----------


## Sharn

C'est de la merde c'est de la merde. On peut quand même se le dire.  :tired:

----------


## Herman Speed

Comme à chaque création de produit spéculatif : une petite leçon d'histoire,

Tulipomanie : 1637

Les Néerlandais qualifient la spéculation sur les contrats à terme de Windhandel, littéralement « commerce du vent », parce que les transactions ne portent pas sur des bulbes réels. Mais en février 1637 , le prix des contrats à terme de bulbes de tulipe s'effondre brutalement, mettant fin au commerce du vent.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulipo...ce%20du%20vent.



Et krach, la tulipe : histoire de la première bulle spéculative

https://www.cafedelabourse.com/dossi...e-de-la-tulipe


"News business Ubisoft et NFT : "Les joueurs n'ont pas encore compris" considèrent des responsables."

Réponse du 17 ième Siècle :

----------


## Ruvon

*Hogwarts Legacy* sortira peut-être en septembre, d'après ce compte Twitter qui a déjà par le passé eu raison sur ce genre d'info, ce qui ne garantit pas qu'il le soit sur ce coup mais va savoir. Et puis de toute façon, Harry Potter ça intéresse qui ?  ::ninja:: 





https://www.thegamer.com/hogwarts-le...ember-insider/



Le même compte nous parle du *Star Wars* de Quantic Dream.





Long thread, condensé ici : https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...819048451.html

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...he-last-of-us/






> J'étais sur que c'était le topic des _niouzes_ des jeux vidéo, mais je dois me tromper 
> 
> Parlez de NFT (ou pas en vrai car un topic sur ce sujet  comme pour les cryptos serait plus adapté à mon avis) quand ça concerne les JV, pourquoi pas, mais là...


*Amouranth* qui parle de jeux vidéo, de NFT et de Twitch, ça passe ?

https://www.thegamer.com/amouranth-i...w-nfts-twitch/



L'opération com est toujours en pleine bourre pour *Horizon Forbidden West*, avec des infos de plus en plus intéressantes qui entrainent des articles toujours plus au coeur de l'actu avec... 40, soit le nombre de machines dans le jeu.

https://www.thegamer.com/horizon-for...achine-number/



Le "*jeu de survie de Blizzard* dont on ne sait rien même pas le nom" serait en développement depuis près de 5 ans. Wait wat ?

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bli...rly-five-years




> PC Gamer then spotted that Amai's LinkedIn account states that he's been project lead on the "Unannounced Survival Game" since July 2017, 4 years and 7 months ago.




La version new-gen de *Cyberpunk 2077* en approche sur PS5 ? Version qui sera une update gratuite pour les possesseurs du jeu sur PC, PS4 (les pauvres) et XBox.





https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...inent-release/



Interview de certains créateurs de la série *Civilization* sous forme de rétrospective par IGN.

https://www.ign.com/articles/civiliz...lead-designers



Des niouzes diverses et beaucoup de déjà vues ici, par *The Pixel Post*.

Les bonnes nouvelles de la semaine : Gord, Joe Danger Infinite, Wordle et Star Wars : https://thepixelpost.com/expresso/le...e-et-star-wars

Pokémon, Space Warlord Organ Trading Simulator, Zelda : Les miettes de l’actualité du 30 janvier 2021 : https://thepixelpost.com/expresso/po...0-janvier-2021

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Interview de Mike Chapman et Joe Neate, respectivement directeur et producteur exécutif de *Sea Of Thieves*. Non, ils ne parlent pas de leur meilleure recette de choucroute :

https://gamerant.com/sea-thieves-int...lling-service/

Où on parle des bienfaits et des méfaits de l'accès anticipé par l'exemple de *Satisfactory*, avec l'intervention de Stefan Hanna, CEO de Coffee Stain Studios :

https://gamerant.com/satisfactory-in...rsion-1-plans/

Si vous vous méfiez déjà des roombas, ne regardez pas l'annonce du FPS *Selaco* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/selaco/pet-roomba-weapon





Un community manager de *Halo Infinite* a avoué que la boutique "n'était pas satisfaisante en termes de valeur, de qualité ou de prix". Et ben, la tempête de caca a dû être forte. Où les gains bien faibles :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/halo-infini...-quality-price

https://forums.halowaypoint.com/t/ha...-jan-28/496961

Les 2 premières heures de jeu de *Dying Light 2* ont fuité :

https://www.thegamer.com/first-2-hou...ight-2-leaked/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'action-RPG *Hogwarts Legacy* pourrait être prévu pour sortir en Septembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/hogwarts-le...ember-insider/

Une version PS5 de *Cyberpunk 2077* a été vue sur le PSN par un compte twitter qui poste la taille des futurs jeux. Oui, ça peut être utile, mais surtout cela signifie que les versions next-gen devraient bientôt être annoncées :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...inent-release/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu basé sur la démo technique *The Dark Sorcerer* sur PS4 aurait pour nom de code Dreamland et serait plus avancé que Star Wars Eclipse. Ce serait une "histoire interactive" comme Quantic Dream sait le faire. Et ce serait drôle. Et écrit par David Cage ... L'humour de David Cage ... Pourquoi je pense de suite à quelque chose de graveleux qui déclencherait une tempête de caca ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-as-dreamland/





Une nouvelle voiture blindée est disponible sur *GTA Online*, la Declasse Granger 3600LX ... Sauf que l'encadrement des fenêtres laisse passer les balles :

https://gamerant.com/gta-online-play...window-broken/

*League of Legends Wild Rift* arrête de supporter les vieux appareils Apple :

https://www.actugaming.net/wild-rift...-apple-470771/

La première mise à jour du FPS tactique *Ready or Not* est disponible :

https://nofrag.com/la-premiere-mise-...st-disponible/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le reboot de *Perfect Dark* par Microsoft recevrait l'aide du studio Certain Affinity, qui selon les rumeurs est vraiment sur tous les bons coups :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/perfect-dark/certain-affinity

Ryan Wyatt, le responsable de la section gaming de *Youtube*, quitte la compagnie pour aller dans un machin à NFT, qui a travaillé avec ... Atari ... Et DraftKings ... Y a une histoire dégueu sous cette démission, je veux bien parier quelques sous dessus :

https://www.pcgamer.com/youtube-gami...rypto-company/

Où on parle de l'*Indice de réparabilité*, maintenant indiqué sur les appareils électroniques :

https://www.clubic.com/smartphone/ip...arabilite.html

*Nintendo* a fait supprimer 1300 vidéos d'une chaine Youtube. Qui partage de la musique de jeux vidéos :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-soundtracks/

La *Grande-Bretagne* s'inquiète de la santé mentale des streameurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/british-pol...mental-health/

----------


## Ruvon

La version PC de *Enter The Matrix* n'a pas été gâtée par la nature. 52 minutes pour se demander si c'était vraiment mieux avant.






Ah, ça sent la lettre de menaces signée Nintendo, remise en mains propres par des Yakuzas qui portent des masques à têtes de cheval : annonce d'un portage natif d'*Ocarina of Time* sur PC. Allez, adieu les gars, c'était courageux comme projet, on vous souhaite de pas souffrir trop longtemps.




> Yes, you read that right! This is a native port of Ocarina of Time to PC, with widescreen and upscaling support. Soon many more features will be added, such as 60fps. All of this footage is 100% real, and the project is nearly fully playable. Though there are minor glitches in this very early gameplay footage, these will soon be resolved. This project is not associated with any other group and is the work of vertigo and me.








Sur reddit le dimanche, des créateurs de jeux indés présentent leurs jeux. Et si tout n'est clairement pas intéressant, en voilà kekzuns.

*Infinity Girl*, un runner en vue TPS.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Infinity_Girl/




*Adapt*, un Spore-like qui a une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/888780/Adapt/





*Lake Facade: Director's Cut*, de l'aventure au style PS1.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Directors_Cut/

C'est la version étendue de ce projet de jam : https://rexoto.itch.io/lakefacade




*Riftbound*, du Tower Defense fantastique (le genre hein, pas la qualité du jeu  ::ninja::  ).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1588340/Riftbound/

----------


## Baalim

@ KOUB




> Où on parle de l'Indice d'endettement, maintenant indiqué sur les appareils électroniques :
> 
> https://www.clubic.com/smartphone/ip...arabilite.html


Intéresserons-nous aux problématiques de demain.

----------


## Ruvon

Voilà donc la MAJ annoncée de *Vampire Survivors* :




> New Content:
> - 3 new achievements. Check their description to see what they unlock.
> - 2 new characters, Dommario and Suor Clerici.
> - 1 new special, challenge stage that is just like the classic Mad Forest, but has no new enemies nor layout. Comes with a minor new feature that will expand with every new future stage. Enter/exit a run if you've already satisfied the requirements to unlock it.
> - rework of the Mad Forest layout in preparation of a future feature
> - new "streamer friendly" soundtrack for the Inlaid Library stage
> - option to play the old sountrack by disabling "Streamer Safe Music" from the Options menu (affects the Library Stage only for now)
> - new animations for mudmen, mummies, ghost witches, and Library bosses






https://store.steampowered.com/news/...93354310370366

Et l'auteur du jeu a maintenant un compte Twitter  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Je ne pense car pour l'instant je ne vois pas les fonds d'investissement sur les NFT, et je ne pense pas que ça soit encore légal. Enfin je dis ça , je croise les doigts...


C'est que le début des NFTs. On ne sait pas dans 1 ou 2 ans. Certaines grosses sociétés investissent sur le metaverse, qui est pour moi un concept aussi véreux que les NFTs, et les NFTs, sociétés qui ont parfois des fonds d'investissements comme actionnaires.

Le problème est qu'on ne connait pas à l'heure actuelle les conséquences mais à l'heure de la mondialisation, ce n'est pas parce que ça semble toucher que des personnes éloignés que ça ne peut pas nous revenir en boomerang dans la gueule. C'est la joie de la mondialisation, tu peux à la fin devoir subir plus les méfaits des conséquences que ceux qui ont fait les conneries avant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ruvon et Koub, vous êtes géniaux pour nous fournir en niouses. Je vais peut être passer pour le chieur de service mais est-il possible que vous vous coordonniez pour pas sortir 2 fois certaines news ? Cela serait plus lisible.
Si ce n'est pas possible, ce n'est pas grave.
Continuez votre excellent boulot en tout cas.

----------


## Baalim

> Voilà donc la MAJ annoncée de *Vampire Survivors* :
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/mGABLSOMtok
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/news/...93354310370366
> 
> Et l'auteur du jeu a maintenant un compte Twitter


C'est possible d'avoir un visuel aussi dégueulasse en 2022 sans terminer dans un bundle indie gala ?

----------


## Zerger

Sinon tu mets en ignore list l'un des deux, ça marche bien

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est possible d'avoir un visuel aussi dégueulasse en 2022 sans terminer dans un bundle indie gala ?


En faisant un jeu très sympa qui a complètement explosé plusieurs semaines après sa sortie, qui date de décembre 2021, et qui s'est produite dans l'indifférence la plus totale à l'époque.

Tout ça grâce au Youtuber SplatterCatGaming qui a fait une vidéo sur le jeu le 6 janvier 2022. Puis repris sur Twitch. Devenu la drogue du Twitch game français à cause de Gautoz le dealer. Joué par 46,750 personnes en même temps aujourd'hui.

La version gratuite sur Itch.io, ainsi que le fait que le jeu ne coûte que 2,39€ a aidé, évidemment.

----------


## Kriegor

> Sinon tu mets en ignore list l'un des deux, ça marche bien


Tu recommandes lequel ?  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Tu recommandes lequel ?


"Tu préfères ton papa ou ta maman?"  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Petit tour de niouzes de *Strateture*, une newsletter que je recommande.

https://www.getrevue.co/profile/stra...meeting-989756






> "Tu préfères ton papa ou ta maman?"


Mets les deux directement, ça ira plus vite.

WAIT

----------


## runner

> Sinon tu mets en ignore list l'un des deux, ça marche bien


Non parce que toutes les news de l'un ne se retrouvent pas sur l'autre. Les 2 font de l'excellent boulot mais depuis quelques jours, il y a un nombre plus importants de news qui sont communes aux 2. Ce n'est pas non plus une énorme gène mais c'est un peu moins lisible à suivre.

----------


## 564.3

Parce que vous n'avez pas de flux RSS en plus ? Je vois souvent les même news 4-5x, ça se zappe vite.

----------


## FB74



----------


## Ruvon

Pas dégueu le trailer de la série *Halo*.






Ok, les limites de la folie viennent d'être officiellement repoussées : un ouf guedin a recréé la map de *Legend of Zelda* (NES)... en *Lego*. Ça ne lui aura pris que 4 mois et 25 000 pièces.

https://kotaku.com/the-legend-zelda-...ndo-1848449305

----------


## Haelnak

> [...]
> 
> Ok, les limites de la folie viennent d'être officiellement repoussées : un ouf guedin a recréé la map de *Legend of Zelda* (NES)... en *Lego*. Ça ne lui aura pris que 4 mois et 25 000 pièces.


Mouif, pas au niveau de la "team" qui a reproduit l'intégralité du monde du Seigneur des Anneaux à l'échelle 1:1 dans Minecraft en près de 10 ans.

----------


## Elma

> Mouif, pas au niveau de la "team" qui a reproduit l'intégralité du monde du Seigneur des Anneaux à l'échelle 1:1 dans Minecraft en près de 10 ans.


T'as un lien ?

----------


## Ruvon

L'*EGX Birmingham*, salon du JV britannique, n'aura pas lieu en 2022 mais ils sont optimistes pour 2023. Le Covid : hold my beer  ::ninja:: 

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...tponed-to-2023



Un What Happened sur *Sleeping Dogs*.






Bon anniversaire, *Final Fantasy VII*, de la part de ses créateurs.







*SYRAK*, pas un jeu de politique française avec cheveu sur la langue, mais un jeu de cartes sur la guerre civil en Syrie et alentours...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_MiddleEast/






Un *NFT Worms* moche pour commencer la semaine. Merci Kahn Lusth  :tired: 









https://metaworms.live

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Quelle horreur.

Et en prime le "low Energy consuming"... :Gerbe:

----------


## Ruvon

> Quelle horreur.
> 
> Et en prime le "low Energy consuming"...


Je ne te permets pas. C'est une œuvre d'art honteusement reproduite sans autorisation par un compte Twitter qui a un pseudo bien trop ressemblant à celui d'un membre de ce forum  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Arf j'ai bien fait d'aller sur la page de Reality Gaming Group pour voir de quoi il s'agit, ils illustrent ça avec un bon exemple.
Heureusement que j'avais fini de manger sinon je repeignais mon écran  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

> 


Il y a une conversation qui est en train de s'engager.

----------


## PG 13

Je rêve ou Khan vient de faire de la pub pour des NFT's?  Oo (sur son twitter ok, mais quand même)

----------


## Ruvon

> Je rêve ou Khan vient de faire de la pub pour des NFT's?  Oo (sur son twitter ok, mais quand même)


 ::huh:: 



*Game of Roles* vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam pour son projet de RPG *Les Mondes d'Aria*, tiré de l'univers utilisé dans les JDR sur table de Fibre Tigre, avec Daz, Lam Hua, MisterMV... Ulule lancé, il a déjà crevé le plafond.

Bon, les devs du jeu vidéo sont un peu inconnus au bataillon, je serais surpris que Fibre Tigre ne s'entoure pas de gens compétents mais ça reste à confirmer. Date de livraison annoncée à juin 2023.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...orlds_of_Aria/

https://fr.ulule.com/les-mondes-d-aria/

----------


## Ruvon

D'après IGN, un nouveau jeu *Gwent* standalone, nom de code Project Golden Nekker, est en développement chez CD Projekt.

https://www.ign.com/articles/witcher...2-release-date





Le prochain *State of Play* de Playstation, qui sera diffusé le 2 février, sera focus sur *Gran Turismo 7*.

https://www.polygon.com/22910334/gra...ay-stream-date



Je le mentionne mais en fait y a pas d'info, vous en saurez plus sur *FF7 Remake Part 2* plus tard cette année, peut-être. Voilà, ça méritait bien le même article copié collé partout.




> “We are hard at work on Final Fantasy VII: Ever Crisis, so please look forward to that. In addition, with regards to the long awaited Final Fantasy VII Remake [Part 2]… there will be more information… this year if we can,”


https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ucer-confirms/



Une interview du développeur de *Hero’s Hour* (le HOMM / autobattler) à écouter chez *eXplorminate*.

https://explorminate.co/interview-wi...of-heros-hour/



Table ronde prévue sur *les métiers du jeu vidéo* dans le cadre du festival *Ready Players* ce Samedi 5 février 2022 à 14h au Forum des images (Paris). Animé par le directeur de l'AFJV.

https://www.afjv.com/news/10831_conf...jeux-video.htm






Des fans de *Star Wars* ont réussi à restaurer la majeure partie de l'intro annulée de *Battlefront 3* ?

https://www.thegamer.com/star-wars-b...ro-comparison/






Rapport de Stream Hatchet sur l'état du Streaming en 2021. A télécharger ici : https://insights.streamhatchet.com/-...aming-report-0

Quelques données clés qu'on y retrouve :



Spoiler Alert! 





> Key findings include: 
> 
> 
> Viewers watched an average of 653 million hours of live streaming each week across Twitch, YouTube and Facebook Gaming in 2021
> 
> 
> Only 5% of the top 200 gaming influencers are women
> 
> 
> ...















> *Hogwarts Legacy* sortira peut-être en septembre, d'après ce compte Twitter qui a déjà par le passé eu raison sur ce genre d'info, ce qui ne garantit pas qu'il le soit sur ce coup mais va savoir. Et puis de toute façon, Harry Potter ça intéresse qui ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/hogwarts-le...ember-insider/
> 
> 
> ...


Alors truc rigolol : le compte Twitter concerné, cité par Gautoz ce matin dans sa matinale, a été supprimé. L'insider a-t-il été repéré ?  ::ninja:: 



*Best Month Ever!*, Point&Click, a une démo dispo et une date de sortie : le 5 mai 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...st_Month_Ever/

----------


## Ruvon

Encore du *Dying Light 2* sur ce qu'il s'y passe la nuit.






Nouveau trailer pour *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*.






*Troy Baker* a écouté les critiques et annule ses plans de partenariat avec des NFT. Encore un trop con pour voir ce que ça pourrait lui apporter, hein Ubi ?







*Die After Sunset*, un roguelite panpan générique as fuck qui a déjà un prologue gratuit auquel personne n'a joué : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...et_First_Dawn/

sortira en Early Access le 11 février.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._After_Sunset/






Nouvelle mise à jour pour *Workers & Resources: Soviet Republic*. Vivement qu'on retourne à Ackbograd.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...27683584010777

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...viet_Republic/

----------


## Pekop

> Je rêve ou Khan vient de faire de la pub pour des NFT's?  Oo (sur son twitter ok, mais quand même)


Tu as raté la petite phrase qui fait tout:



> -Sur ce, je retourne me coucher, c'était pas le lundi que j'espérai.

----------


## Funkadelic

> *Game of Roles* vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam pour son projet de RPG *Les Mondes d'Aria*, tiré de l'univers utilisé dans les JDR sur table de Fibre Tigre, avec Daz, Lam Hua, MisterMV... Ulule lancé, il a déjà crevé le plafond.


Tiens puisque tu en parles, moi qui suis friand de JDR et de MV, je trouve leur JDR bien bien nul. 

J'ai commencé à suivre lors de la première saison avec MV et j'ai jamais pu finir un épisode. L'univers est incompréhensible mais malheureusement il n'y a pas que ça :
Le MJ est le plus mauvais que j'ai vu, aucun charisme, il essaie même pas de changer de voix ou de faire un effort de "jouer" ses personnages. 
Le fait qu'ils ont décidés de choisir des sub comme nom pour les pnj te sort complètement du rêve. "Alors vous rencontrez le roi...Snakevindu92" Non sérieux qui a eu cette idée moisie ? Comment je suis sensé m'attacher à l'histoire ? Et puis d’où tu donnes tout le temps les noms des pnj avant même que les joueurs le demande ?
Le MJ oblige/incline trop fortement les joueurs à être bon : premier épisode : déjà quarante familiers et compagnons à la con car "on va pas laisser une petite fille se faire battre par son méchant papa !" il faut absolument la sauver ! Et oublier qu'elle existe pendant les 10 prochains épisodes... Tout ça pour faire "bien" et dans l'air du temps. 

A part DAZ qui est un génie les autres sont bien trop gentils, trop mielleux.

On est loin d'un Donjons et Jambon et des classiques américain

----------


## Ruvon

> Tiens puisque tu en parles, moi qui suis friand de JDR et de MV, je trouve leur JDR bien bien nul. 
> 
> J'ai commencé à suivre lors de la première saison avec MV et j'ai jamais pu finir un épisode. L'univers est incompréhensible mais malheureusement il n'y a pas que ça :
> Le MJ est le plus mauvais que j'ai vu, aucun charisme, il essaie même pas de changer de voix ou de faire un effort de "jouer" ses personnages. 
> Le fait qu'ils ont décidés de choisir des sub comme nom pour les pnj te sort complètement du rêve. "Alors vous rencontrez le roi...Snakevindu92" Non sérieux qui a eu cette idée moisie ? Comment je suis sensé m'attacher à l'histoire ? Et puis d’où tu donnes tout le temps les noms des pnj avant même que les joueurs le demande ?
> Le MJ oblige/incline trop fortement les joueurs à être bon : premier épisode : déjà quarante familiers et compagnons à la con car "on va pas laisser une petite fille se faire battre par son méchant papa !" il faut absolument la sauver ! Et oublier qu'elle existe pendant les 10 prochains épisodes... Tout ça pour faire "bien" et dans l'air du temps. 
> 
> A part DAZ qui est un génie les autres sont bien trop gentils, trop mielleux.
> 
> On est loin d'un Donjons et Jambon et des classiques américain


J'avoue ne pas avoir suivi au-delà des saisons 1 à 3 avec Daz, Lam, Lydia et Deriv, où ce que tu cites comme défauts sont présents mais ne m'ont pas trop choqué vu le bordel foutu par Daz et Lam. Sur le point du MJ qui ne change pas de voix, je préfère encore ça à un MJ qui ne sait pas le faire et qui tombe dans le cringe profond.

Mais je comprends que les points que tu évoques puissent déranger.



Sinon, du *Tales of Arise* en animation :






Et *American McGee's Alice* adapté en série TV.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846563.html

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/tv...ve-1235083248/

----------


## PG 13

> Tu as raté la petite phrase qui fait tout:


Honte sur moi, c'était en effet le cas  ::P:

----------


## Elma

C'est pas trop news jeux vidéos mais y'a Boulet qui à bien balancé sur les NFT et cryptocons sur twitter : 
https://twitter.com/Bouletcorp/statu...0BiGjdfKEWH3mw

Pour infos aussi, apparemment il arrete pas de chasser des mecs qui reprennent ses œuvres sur le net (blog ou mini jeu/site) pour en faire des NFTs.

EDIT : bon j'arrive pas à insérer un tweet avec ce bbcode tout chelou, désolé.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pas trop news jeux vidéos mais y'a Boulet qui à bien balancé sur les NFT et cryptocons sur twitter : 
> https://twitter.com/Bouletcorp/statu...0BiGjdfKEWH3mw
> 
> Pour infos aussi, apparemment il arrete pas de chasser des mecs qui reprennent ses œuvres sur le net (blog ou mini jeu/site) pour en faire des NFTs.
> 
> EDIT : bon j'arrive pas à insérer un tweet avec ce bbcode tout chelou, désolé.


Hop (balise [TWITTER ][ /TWITTER]  :;):  )










> Un *NFT Worms* moche pour commencer la semaine. Merci Kahn Lusth 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sur le même sujet, ces *NFT Worms* ne devraient pas être intégrées dans un jeu. Et certains chez Team17 ont appris l'existence de ces NFT au moment de l'annonce au public.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/market...earn-mechanics



Le projet *Star Wars Galaxies Restoration 3* lancé l'an dernier pour faire revivre le MMO fait le bilan 2021 et annonce sa roadmap.

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-star-wars-...hs-of-success/

https://swgr.org/post/our-2021-retro...022-plans.404/

----------


## Elma

Merci Ruvon, ça marchais pas chez moi ou alors j'ai pas assez attendu et j'ai cru qu'il fallait faire un truc comme les balises YouTube où faut virer la moitié du lien.

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est pas trop news jeux vidéos mais y'a Boulet qui à bien balancé sur les NFT et cryptocons sur twitter : 
> https://twitter.com/Bouletcorp/statu...0BiGjdfKEWH3mw
> 
> Pour infos aussi, apparemment il arrete pas de chasser des mecs qui reprennent ses œuvres sur le net (blog ou mini jeu/site) pour en faire des NFTs.
> 
> EDIT : bon j'arrive pas à insérer un tweet avec ce bbcode tout chelou, désolé.






edit :  :tired:

----------


## Elma

> edit :


Merci aussi Wedgge  :;):

----------


## Vroum

La contre-attaque de *Sony* : racheter Bungie.
Il manque quelques milliards pour rattraper Microsoft, mais c'est un début.

----------


## Baalim

> La contre-attaque de *Sony* : racheter Bungie.
> Il manque quelques milliards pour rattraper Microsoft, mais c'est un début.


Je ne l'avais pas vu venir, celle là  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> La contre-attaque de *Sony* : racheter Bungie.
> Il manque quelques milliards pour rattraper Microsoft, mais c'est un début.


Pas mal. Surtout de pécho les créateurs d'Halo, une licence estampillée Xbox à sa sortie.



Sinon, le *Demake Bloodborne PSX* est dispo :

https://b0tster.itch.io/bbpsx




https://www.dsogaming.com/news/blood...ownload-on-pc/

----------


## Yemmeth

Vont t'ils relancer la licence ONI ?  :Fouras:

----------


## Robix66

> Vont t'ils relancer la licence ONI ?


Mal barré :



> The acquisition of Bungie by Microsoft in 2000 then led to the transfer of the Oni IP to Take-Two Interactive (which owned 20% of the studio prior to Microsoft's acquisition).


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oni_(v...e)#Development

----------


## Kriegor

> Pas mal. Surtout de pécho les créateurs d'Halo, une licence estampillée Xbox à sa sortie.


Et dont le 1er titre à eux a été édité par Activision. La destinée nous joue parfois de drôle de tour.

----------


## Sharn

> La contre-attaque de *Sony* : racheter Bungie.
> Il manque quelques milliards pour rattraper Microsoft, mais c'est un début.


Ils rachètent un studio phare de la Xbox et qui était édité par Activision.  ::lol::

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Bof à part le "coup" de récupérer les créateurs de Halo, donc du MS, ça leur apporte quoi ? Destiny ?
ça va 4 milliards c'est peanuts

----------


## Silver

*Aggro Crab*, les auteurs de Going Under, n'ont pas aimé l'annonce des NFT chez *Team 17* et décident de ne plus faire affaire avec. C'est Team 17 qui avait publié leur jeu.
https://twitter.com/AggroCrabGames/s...24784760459266

----------


## Kriegor

Du nouveau gameplay pour le dernier Pocky & Rocky avec plein de nouveaux persos !!




Que c'est trop beau et ça va être trop bien !!  :Mellow2:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> *Aggro Crab*, les auteurs de Going Under, n'ont pas aimé l'annonce des NFT chez *Team 17* et décident de ne plus faire affaire avec. C'est Team 17 qui avait publié leur jeu.
> https://twitter.com/AggroCrabGames/s...24784760459266


J'adore le "I fucking hate it here".
No fucks given.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je me demandais s'il y allait avoir des réactions sérieuses. On est servis.  :Perfect:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La contre-attaque de *Sony* : racheter Bungie.
> Il manque quelques milliards pour rattraper Microsoft, mais c'est un début.


Petite frousse chez Sony ?
Tout ça pour qu'au final ça se termine en guerre de stores et que les jeux se retrouvent sur pc au final. Mais continuez hein, on veut pas vous embêter  ::ninja::

----------


## Fareeha

> Bof à part le "coup" de récupérer les créateurs de Halo, donc du MS, ça leur apporte quoi ? Destiny ?
> ça va 4 milliards c'est peanuts


J'imagine que l'idée c'est de commencer à bosser sur un bon FPS exclusif à Sony dans le cas où, après 2023, MS décide de ne plus partager les Call of.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'imagine que l'idée c'est de commencer à bosser sur un bon FPS exclusif à Sony dans le cas où, après 2023, MS décide de ne plus partager les Call of.


Ah ouais mais si c'est l'idée faut commencer par acheter un studio qui fait de bons FPS.  ::trollface::

----------


## Fareeha

C'est pas faux, mais arrivé un moment tu prends ce qui reste.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

Un changement de politique de *World Of Warcraft* interdit l'aide à XP et celle à farmer des loots contre espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes :

https://www.polygon.com/22910677/bli...ange-explained

Un nouveau jeu de *Gwent solo* (comme Thronebreaker), nommé pour le moment Projet Golden Nekker,  a été annoncé par 2022 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...tandalone-game
https://www.gamesradar.com/project-g...her-card-game/

La nouvelle du jour est bien entendu la nouvelle introduction animée pour *Tales of Arise* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/tale...tion-animation




L'autre grande nouvelle du jour, c'est bien entendu ... La sortie aujourd'hui du Demake *Bloodborne PSX*, disponible sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/blood...ownload-on-pc/

https://b0tster.itch.io/bbpsx







Ça ne se passe pas mal pour le 7ème mois du projet de fan concernant le MMO *Star Wars Galaxies Restoration 3* :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-wars-g...restoration-3/




Interview des gens derrière *Cyberbang 2069*, le dating-sim basé sur Cyberpunk 2077. Ils ont la permission de CD Project :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberbang-2...pr-permission/

La chaine Youtube de *Blue Box Game Studios*, qui sortira bien un jour le jeu d'horreur Abandonned, qui n'est pas Silent Hill avec Kojima, a été piratée et les développeurs préviennent de se méfier de possibles scams ... Marrant, j'aurai cru qu'un studio qui n'a jamais fini de jeu et qui profite de la hype crée par des théories conspirationnistes, c'était déjà pas très honnête à la base ... :

https://www.gamesradar.com/abandoned...l-gets-hacked/

Le service-client de *Battlefield 2042* dit que les joueurs sont très contents du jeu ... heu ... Il doit y avoir une légère incompréhension quelque part :

https://gamingintel.com/ea-customer-...rs-very-happy/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tlefield_2042/

https://steamcharts.com/app/1517290#6m

Les développeurs de *Dying Light 2*, qui sort le 4 Février, veulent vous donner envie de sortir la nuit, en limitant la possibilité de fouiller des bâtiments la journée, vu que des infectés s'y planquent :

https://nofrag.com/dying-light-2-nou...de-de-la-nuit/

----------


## yodaxy

> La version PC de *Enter The Matrix* n'a pas été gâtée par la nature. 52 minutes pour se demander si c'était vraiment mieux avant.
> 
> https://youtu.be/3BtWBCfQ-Uw


Digital Foundry qui passent une fois de plus pour des bouffons car ils n'ont même pas été dans les options modifier les settings il semblerait...

La version PC est carrément moins dégueu que ça en réalité. Et pas de roues carrées en vue.

EDIT : ils en parlent un peu plus loin dans la vidéo en affirmant qu'activer le LOD settings fait chuter le framerate sur leur bécane mais beaucoup de gens dans les commentaires on des doutes et ne se rappellent pas de tels problèmes à l'époque.

----------


## KOUB

Le city-builder grisâtre avec du rouge *Workers and Resources: Soviet Republic* vient de recevoir une mise à jour qui rajoute la police et ... La gestion des crimes. Ben oui, c'est pas le genre de l'URSS de mettre des gens en prison sans raison voyons :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/workers-and...te-patch-notes




Le Wargame de la guerre de sécession *Grand Tactician* vient de rendre votre adversaire plus intelligent :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/grand-tacti...de-patch-notes

La nouvelle du jour, c'est qu'après que Microsoft ait fait le malin en achetant le créateur de Crash Bandicoot, *Sony* s'est senti obligé d'acheter Bungie pour 3.6 milliards de dollars, le créateur de Halo. Et de Destiny. Évidemment, Destiny restera multi-plateformes ... Marrant, je sens pas le même ton que pour parler de Kalof :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sony-is-buyi...for-dollar36b/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/destiny-2/sony-buys-bungie

*Annapurna* aussi fait des folies de son côté (Merci Kabouka-qui-n'est-pas-moi) :





L'extension Survivors of the Void pour *Risk of Rain 2* sortira le 1er Mars, rajoutera un mode horde et un perso sniper jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/risk-of-rain...s-sniper-hero/




*Jivana* est un jeu de plateforme gratuit, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/jivana

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1815340/Jivana/




Le jeu de courses de bateaux *Riding Seas*, jouable à 4 en écran partagé, il faut le noter, car une occasion de boire des bières à plusieurs en ces temps troublés, c'est toujours bon à prendre, est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/riding-seas




Le roguelite *Deflector* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/videos/chron...mension-rythme

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas très très bien renseignés ces gens, puisqu'ils prétendent que le jeu sortira exclusivement sur XBox alors que bon.


Hop, confirmation de la sortie Steam de *Shredders*  :









> Digital Foundry qui passent une fois de plus pour des bouffons car ils n'ont même pas été dans les options modifier les settings il semblerait...
> 
> La version PC est carrément moins dégueu que ça en réalité. Et pas de roues carrées en vue.
> 
> EDIT : ils en parlent un peu plus loin dans la vidéo en affirmant qu'activer le LOD settings fait chuter le framerate sur leur bécane mais beaucoup de gens dans les commentaires on des doutes et ne se rappellent pas de tels problèmes à l'époque.


Ok, n'ayant pas joué au jeu (et les commentaires étant bien plus fournis en gens qui disent "c'est hilarant" et "ah oui je me souviens c'était l'horreur" que de gens qui disent "c'est pas vrai c'était pas si pire") ça ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux.

----------


## Ruvon

> La contre-attaque de *Sony* : racheter Bungie.
> Il manque quelques milliards pour rattraper Microsoft, mais c'est un début.


Premières déclarations, Bungie annonce que les jeux restent "créativement indépendants" et multiplateformes.

https://www.bungie.net/en/Explore/Detail/News/50989



Autre réaction, d'après GameIndustry.biz, Jim Ryan qui dit que ce ne sera pas le dernier move de Sony :











*It Takes Two* bientôt sur grand et petit écran ?

https://variety.com/2022/tv/news/it-...nt-1235167573/




> “dj2 is honored to partner with Josef, Oskar [Wolontis], and the incredible team at Hazelight Studios on the linear media adaptation of ‘It Takes Two,'” said dj2 CEO and founder Dmitri M. Johnson. “Just like the rest of the gaming world, we fell head-over-heels in love with Cody, May, Rose, Dr. Hakim and the imaginative fantasy universe Hazelight have created, and can’t wait to bring these characters -and this world- to life on the big and small screen.”
> 
> At the time of this publishing, no studio or network is attached to the project, but sources say it is currently the subject of a multi-party bidding war. Pat Casey and Josh Miller, the writers behind “Sonic the Hedgehog” and its upcoming sequel, are attached to adapt “It Takes Two” for the screen.




Et nouveau trailer de Lore et de personnage pour *Triangle Strategy*.






Un peu de gameplay pour la future extension de *Risk of Rain 2 : Survivors of the Void*.

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050846575.html

----------


## Sannom

> *Jivana* est un jeu de plateforme gratuit, disponible sur Steam :
> 
> https://youtu.be/V2adS91s0PE


J'imagine que ces gens sont fans d'Avatar - Le dernier Maître de l'Air ?

----------


## KOUB

*Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands*, qui sort le 25 Mars sur tout sauf la Switch, présente ses deux dernières classes et d'autres machins :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/tiny...ss-system-more




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, sans vraiment de surprise, *Blizzard* travaillerait sur un autre jeu non-annoncé :

https://www.gamesradar.com/blizzard-...nnounced-game/

*Elden Ring* utilisera l'Easy Anti-Cheat :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-eula...sy-anti-cheat/

Marius Hermanavicius, le lead designer de *Bayonetta 3* a quitté Platinum Games il y a deux ans et personne d'autre que les dirigeants ne semblait être au courant :

https://gamerant.com/bayonetta-3-lea...two-years-ago/

Aujourd'hui, l'Australie est plus belle sur *Microsoft Flight Simulator* et les hélicoptères arriveront peut-être cet Automne. Des modèles d'avions supplémentaires sont aussi prévus :

https://gamerant.com/microsoft-fligh...opters-planes/

Un peu plus de 100 jeux sont vérifiés compatibles avec le *Steam Deck* ... Il en manque pas mal sur les 50.000 disponibles sur Steam, je dirai :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-over...erified-games/

Naoki Yoshida, le producteur de *Final Fantasy XIV*, parlera des 10 prochaines années du jeu le 18 Février :

https://www.actugaming.net/final-fan...annees-471227/

Le jeu narratif *Les Mondes d’Aria*, basé sur Aria, le jeu de rôle de Game of Rôles (Mistermv, FibreTigre, Daz, Lâm Hua) a été annoncé pour 2023 sur PC et Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/les-monde...switch-471219/




Du gameplay pour la saison Dissidence d'*Apex Legends* qui commence le 8 Février, avec un nouveau perso et surtout un nouveau mode de contrôle des territoires :

https://www.actugaming.net/apex-lege...meplay-471349/




Le nombre de cheateurs sur *Kalof Warzone* semble à nouveau augmenter en dépit de Ricochet :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-hack...i-cheat-works/

Le développement de *Totally Accurate Battlegrounds* est arrêté :

https://nofrag.com/totally-accurate-...developpement/

*Resident Evil 4 VR* va recevoir le fameux mode mercenaires gratuitement cette année. Et les contrôles pour les gauchers sont améliorés, et les positions des poches de poitrine sont aussi ajustables grâce à la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamer.com/resident-evi...ter-this-year/

120.000 exemplaires vendus pour *Blue Reflection: Second Light*, 150.000 pour *Dynasty Warriors 9 Empire* et 340.000 pour *Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/fata...ht-tops-120000

C'est le 25ème anniversaire de *Final Fantasy VII* et Yoshinori Kitase, le producteur, et Tetsuya Nomura directeur créatif de Final Fantasy VII Remake ont partagé un message qui, entre autres, promet de nouveaux projets autour de FF7 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/yosh...th-anniversary

... Nouveaux projets comme *Final Fantasy VII: Ever Crisis*, le RPG sur téléphones portables qui doit sortir cette année (transition !) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/01/fina...ing-movie-clip




Mais bon, on sait ce que tous attendent (surtout Noël Malware), *Final Fantasy 7 Remake Part 2* devrait être révélé cette année (double transition !) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/square-enix-...led-this-year/

Mais pas lors du stream anniversaire d'aujourd'hui, qui n'a parlé que du battle-royale sur téléphones portables *Final Fantasy 7 The First Soldier*, ou presque (triple transition !):

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-7...t-remake-fans/

Et vous n'aurez pas non plus de nouvelles lors du State of Play du 2 Février, qui ne concernera que *Gran Turismo 7* (quadruple transition !) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846547.html

Vous serez ravis d'apprendre que parmi les notes de la mise à jour d'hier de *
Vampire Survivors*, il est innocemment glissé que le jeu fonctionne sur le Steam Deck :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...a-mise-a-jour/

Du gameplay pour *WWE 2K22* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050846545.html




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une compagnie de télé par satellite, Dish Networ, dit posséder les droits de Hopper, le nom choisi par *Nvidia* pour sa prochaine génération de GPU :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-is-in...u-name-hopper/

Il n'y pas que les cookies qui permettent de traquer vos habitudes sur internet. Il y a aussi l'empreinte de votre GPU :

https://www.pcgamer.com/drawn-apart-gpu-web-tracking/

*Troy Baker*, après la tempête de caca qu'il a créé à propos de VoiceVerse (un machin qui fait des NFT vocaux), annule son projet de NFT :

https://www.destructoid.com/troy-bak...els-nft-plans/

*Team17*, toujours en pointe de l'actualité, présente ses NFT "écologiquement responsables", les MetaWorms. c'est avec une compagnie partenaire et les NFT ne seront  utilisables dans aucun des jeux de Team17 :

https://www.destructoid.com/team17-u...ion-metaworms/ 

Et les 7 *crypto-arnaques à NFT* du mois de Janvier sont :

https://gizmodo.com/7-crypto-project...2-e-1848330312

*Yanis Varoufakis* a été économiste chez Valve ... Et ministre grec des finances. Et il a parlé de NFT, de crypto et de la mégalomanie du metaverse de Mark Zuckerberg :

https://www.pcgamer.com/former-valve...s-techno-lord/
https://www.thegamer.com/valve-econo...n-video-games/
https://the-crypto-syllabus.com/yani...hno-feudalism/

*Microsoft* va témoigner contre Apple dans son procès avec Epic ... Par peur d'un monopole du système d'exploitation iOS sur les trucs d'Apple ... C'est marrant, c'était pas facile-facile de changer de navigateur internet pour prendre autre chose qu'Edge par défaut au départ sur Windows 11 ... Hein ? Dites-moi, Monsieur Microsoft ... :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...pic-games.html

*Intel* veut produire un gros tas de GPU Arc, pour les gamers privés de nouvelles cartes graphiques à cause des méchantes pénuries. Sans rire, ils ont un coup à jouer là :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/int...-with-arc-gpus

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l'adaptation de jeu vidéo dans laquelle *Dwayne Johnson* doit jouer serait ... Kalof. Logique quelque part :

https://gamingintel.com/dwayne-johns...report-claims/

Les jeux d'aventures *American McGee’s Alice et Alice: Madness Returns* vont être adapté en série télé par David Hayter (C'est entre autres la voix de Solid Snake dans les jeux Metal Gear) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...as-showrunner/

Un trailer pour la série télé *Halo* qui sera disponible le 24 Mars sur Paramount+ ... Et les fans râlent (posément, comme à leur habitude) parce que Cortana n'est pas assez  bleue. J'ai encore des flashbacks de la nuit américaine dégueulasse des Visiteurs 3, alors ils devraient arrêter de se plaindre :





https://kotaku.com/halo-tv-series-pa...rei-1848449364
https://www.gamesradar.com/halo-seri...tana-redesign/

*It Takes Two* sera adapté en série télé et en film ... Pourtant, le scénario était pas vraiment le point fort du jeu :

https://noisypixel.net/it-takes-two-...entertainment/

----------


## Ruvon

Date de sortie pour *Shadow Warrior 3* : le 1er mars. En bonus de préco : Shadow Warrior 1 & 2 offerts.







> Preorder now to get the tentacled Koromodako Katana skin plus preorders on PS and Xbox instantly unlock Shadow Warrior 1 and 2 for free: http://shadowwarrior.com

----------


## runner

> J'imagine que l'idée c'est de commencer à bosser sur un bon FPS exclusif à Sony dans le cas où, après 2023, MS décide de ne plus partager les Call of.


Visiblement Bungie désire que leurs prochains jeux soient multiplateformes et le deal du rachat semble être que Sony ne peut pas imposer l'exclusivité à Bungie.



> *Q. Bungie has future games in development, will they now become PlayStation exclusives? ​*
> _No_. We want the worlds we are creating to extend to anywhere people  play games. We will continue to be self-published, creatively  independent, and we will continue to drive one, unified Bungie  community. ​


https://www.bungie.net/en/Explore/Detail/News/50989
A voir ensuite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Digital Foundry qui passent une fois de plus pour des bouffons car ils n'ont même pas été dans les options modifier les settings il semblerait...
> 
> La version PC est carrément moins dégueu que ça en réalité. Et pas de roues carrées en vue.
> 
> EDIT : ils en parlent un peu plus loin dans la vidéo en affirmant qu'activer le LOD settings fait chuter le framerate sur leur bécane mais beaucoup de gens dans les commentaires on des doutes et ne se rappellent pas de tels problèmes à l'époque.


https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Enter_the_Matrix



> *Issues unresolved • Link**Extremely low performance • Link* *On many configurations the game performs badly. One way to improve the performance a bit is to enable Force Object LOD in game's launcher - this however comes at the cost of poor model quality.*

----------


## Nono

> Date de sortie pour *Shadow Warrior 3* : le 1er mars. En bonus de préco : Shadow Warrior 1 & 2 offerts.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Te8jkrc0NFA


"Questionably placed exploding barrels"  ::lol:: 

Ok, celle-là m'a fait rire.

----------


## Maalak

Concrètement, qu'est-ce qui justifie un tel prix pour Bungie ?
Autant pour Bethesda et Interplay je comprends vu tous les studios et licences possédés par ces éditeurs, autant je ne vois pas grand chose chez Bungie puisque Halo ne leur appartient pas. il reste essentiellement Destiny, mais j'ai tout de même un gros doute quant à donner une telle valeur à cette licence. Et quant au reste du catalogue avec Marathon, c'est pas ce que j'appelle une licence particulièrement vivante, ni parlante pour les plus jeunes. 
Alors franchement, payer un demi-Zenimax pour ça, je suis assez sceptique.

----------


## runner

> Concrètement, qu'est-ce qui justifie un tel prix pour Bungie ?
> Autant pour Bethesda et Interplay je comprends vu tous les studios et licences possédés par ces éditeurs, autant je ne vois pas grand chose chez Bungie puisque Halo ne leur appartient pas. il reste essentiellement Destiny, mais j'ai tout de même un gros doute quant à donner une telle valeur à cette licence. Et quant au reste du catalogue avec Marathon, c'est pas ce que j'appelle une licence particulièrement vivante, ni parlante pour les plus jeunes. 
> Alors franchement, payer un demi-Zenimax pour ça, je suis assez sceptique.


Interplay? Tu confonds pas avec Bethesda ou Activision?
Interplay, ça doit pas valoir plus que quelques millions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le but semble être de profiter de l'expertise de Bungie dans les jeux as service et cela surement vaut le prix d'après Sony.

----------


## Ruvon

*R.E.A.C.T.* c'est Rocket League sans bagnole mais avec... des lances roquettes.

Accès au Playtest dispo, dates du playtest :



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1796350/REACT/






*Miuma*, un cooking RPG ? en pixel art.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1877480/Miuma/






*Rustwalker Legends*, du loot, de l'explo, du robot, mais aussi des coups dans la gueule et des landspeeders.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...alker_Legends/

----------


## Silver

> Concrètement, qu'est-ce qui justifie un tel prix pour Bungie ?
> Autant pour Bethesda et Interplay je comprends vu tous les studios et licences possédés par ces éditeurs, autant je ne vois pas grand chose chez Bungie puisque Halo ne leur appartient pas. il reste essentiellement Destiny, mais j'ai tout de même un gros doute quant à donner une telle valeur à cette licence. Et quant au reste du catalogue avec Marathon, c'est pas ce que j'appelle une licence particulièrement vivante, ni parlante pour les plus jeunes. 
> Alors franchement, payer un demi-Zenimax pour ça, je suis assez sceptique.


À la sortie de Destiny 2, le premier opus était en 2e place derrière Call of Duty pour les shooters les plus vendus aux États-Unis :
https://destinynewshub.com/destiny-n...-dollar-sales/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/destiny-2/sales
https://vgsales.fandom.com/wiki/Destiny

Et doit-on présenter les Halo que Bungie a développés jusqu'à Halo Reach (6 Halo en tout) ?  ::): 
Certes, ils ne les font plus, mais ils ont gardé le savoir-faire.

----------


## Eloso

> Du nouveau gameplay pour le dernier Pocky & Rocky avec plein de nouveaux persos !!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbe9GMR9z3g
> 
> Que c'est trop beau et ça va être trop bien !!


J'aimerais tellement ça sur PC  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> *Aggro Crab*, les auteurs de Going Under, n'ont pas aimé l'annonce des NFT chez *Team 17* et décident de ne plus faire affaire avec. C'est Team 17 qui avait publié leur jeu.
> https://twitter.com/AggroCrabGames/s...24784760459266


Ils en ont rajouté une couche  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

> Du nouveau gameplay pour le dernier Pocky & Rocky avec plein de nouveaux persos !!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbe9GMR9z3g
> 
> Que c'est trop beau et ça va être trop bien !!


Je ne connais absolument pas mais ça a l'air trop bien.

Ah mais c'est pas sur PC...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

2 jeux sortis sur la merveilleuse Super Nintendo  :Bave: 

Je ne savais pas qu'une nouvelle version allait arriver ! Du coup merci pour l'info.

----------


## Ruvon

> Premières déclarations, Bungie annonce que les jeux restent "créativement indépendants" et multiplateformes.
> 
> https://www.bungie.net/en/Explore/Detail/News/50989
> 
> https://www.bungie.net/pubassets/pkg...&av=2259311299
> 
> Autre réaction, d'après GameIndustry.biz, Jim Ryan qui dit que ce ne sera pas le dernier move de Sony :


Interview de Jim Ryan (*Sony*) concernant l'achat de *Bungie* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-service-games




> The first thing to say unequivocally is that Bungie will stay an independent, multiplatform studio and publisher.





> [Bungie] will operate autonomously within the Sony Interactive Entertainment organisation, and they will continue to publish on other platforms.




Au passage, Sony lance l'intégration de *Discord* sur PlayStation.

https://discord.com/blog/playstation...ng-game-status



*10 Promising Turn-Based RPG Strategy Indie Games* par les Turn Based Lovers.






Dernière édition de la *GameDiscoverCo newsletter*, avec un regard sur les jeux les plus "discoverables", un oeil sur les chiffres sortis par Epic concernant l'EGS, et des données en fin d'article.

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...overable-games

----------


## Maalak

> Interplay? Tu confonds pas avec Bethesda ou Activision?
> Interplay, ça doit pas valoir plus que quelques millions


Ah, mince. Activision, oui.  ::P: 




> À la sortie de Destiny 2, le premier opus était en 2e place derrière Call of Duty pour les shooters les plus vendus aux États-Unis :
> https://destinynewshub.com/destiny-n...-dollar-sales/
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/destiny-2/sales
> https://vgsales.fandom.com/wiki/Destiny
> 
> Et doit-on présenter les Halo que Bungie a développés jusqu'à Halo Reach (6 Halo en tout) ? 
> Certes, ils ne les font plus, mais ils ont gardé le savoir-faire.


Il a été second à la sortie du jeu, mais sur la durée, c'est moins ça.
Après, ça leur donne de l'expertise dans le domaine, en effet. C'est juste que le prix me semble quand même bien élevé. Ils auraient aussi bien fait de relever certaines licences qu'ils possèdent de leur lit de mort avec simplement une partie de cet argent seulement. Mais bon, je n'ai peut-être pas la bonne vision des choses qu'ont les décideurs, j'ose juste espérer pour eux qu'ils ne se sont pas trop emballés.

----------


## Ruvon

Ah, j'ai eu peur qu'Activision ne change de méthode, mais rassurez-vous, ils ne se sont pas achetés une décence avec la thune de Microsoft.

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...nds-1848456312







Le Vice President of Quality Assurance, Chris Arends, a posté ce message sur le Slack interne. Du pur travail de com anti syndicale.




> *We heard that the union will protect employees and provide employees with job security?*
> 
> Job security here at ABK rests with our ability to produce epic entertainment for our fans. A union doesn’t do anything to help us produce world-class games, and the bargaining process is not typically quick, often reduces flexibility, and can be adversarial and lead to negative publicity. All of this could hurt our ability to continue creating great games. While many union contracts include a “just cause” provision and a grievance process, this is really just a different way to deal with disciplinary issues. Even union contracts with “just cause” and grievance procedures still allow companies to enforce disciplinary rules, and CWA members are disciplined and terminated even with these so-called protections.
> 
> *How do you compare bargaining with a union to a direct relationship with the company in terms of changes for an individual employee?*
> 
> In a direct relationship model, where you and the company share goals, agreement is quick, and the company can swiftly make changes. In a bargaining model, agreement and change comes quickly only where the union has the exact same goals and also has no additional goals that it would rather insist on. It often takes months or years to come to a collective bargaining agreement. A unionized company cannot act quickly on its own if the union does not agree with its position. In both situations, the company remains free to disagree and maintain a different position.


Et parce que sinon c'est pas drôle : le message a été posté dans une partie du Slack où il n'est pas possible de répondre. Une bonne illustration de ce que veut dire Activision quand ils parlent de "garder le dialogue en direct avec les employés".

----------


## Megiddo

La très attendue *version 3.0 du mod Escape from Pripyat* pour *Stalker Anomaly* est désormais disponible :  :Bave: 

https://discord.com/channels/8337095...93219315269642

----------


## Silver

Ah, Activision et ses tentatives ouvertes de casser du syndicat...  :OO:  

Sinon, il y a eu *deux autres acquisitions majeures* aujourd'hui :

Le New York Times a acquis *Wordle* pour quelques milliers de dollars
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...cquires-wordle

Les devs d'*Among Us* ont acquis un churro pour 2$
https://twitter.com/InnerslothDevs/s...16575765192707




 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Alors truc rigolol : le compte Twitter concerné, cité par Gautoz ce matin dans sa matinale, a été supprimé. L'insider a-t-il été repéré ?






Truc encore plus rigolol, le compte Twitter AccountNGT qui balance des infos sur le jeu Star Wars de Quantic Dream, supprimé hier, est de nouveau vivant. L'insider a-t-il réussi à s'enfuir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Si ce n'est pas un fake, il va y avoir un mec qui va se faire engueuler  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> J'aimerais tellement ça sur PC





> Je ne connais absolument pas mais ça a l'air trop bien.
> 
> Ah mais c'est pas sur PC...


Au pire on peut toujours chercher du coté de Yuzu/RyujinX si la version PC tarde à sortir  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Si ce n'est pas un fake, il va y avoir un mec qui va se faire engueuler 
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.fr/content/upl...8-1024x640.png


 :haha:  le mec qui lit pas les niouzes hé  ::ninja:: 

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ht-activision/

----------


## Baalim

> le mec qui lit pas les niouzes hé 
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ht-activision/


Des news ? Où ça ?  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Des news ? Où ça ?


Là, où je rassemble les sorties et les news de la semaine dernière pour ceux qui n'auraient pas pu tout voir passer :





https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

Pour ceux qui sont en manque d'Awards 2021, les *New York Videogame Critics Circle Awards* ce sera cette nuit à 1h du matin (20h là-bas) sur cette chaine Twitch (qui a fait une diffusion pour faire des bisous à Kojima hier avec Reggie Fils-Aimé) : https://www.twitch.tv/nyvgcc






> Un peu de gameplay pour la future extension de *Risk of Rain 2 : Survivors of the Void*.
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050846575.html


Et le trailer officiel pour le Railgunner du DLC *Survivors of the Void* de *Risk of Rain 2* qui sera dispo le 1er mars :






Deux nouvelles maps pour *Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six Siege* lors d'un event de maintenant au 21 février.






Des nouvelles du projet *Silent Hill 2: Enhanced Edition*.






Présentation de la TEAM GAROU  ::ninja::  pour *KOF XV*.






*Supermassive Games* a déposé les logos pour les prochains *The Dark Pictures*.





https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...es-next-games/



*Jumpship* (avec des anciens de Playdead (LIMBO et INSIDE)) a parlé de *Sommerville* à Edge, TheGamer a lu pour nous.




> Somerville Has No Traditional Game Loop As The Developer Aims For A Non-Repetitive Experience






https://www.thegamer.com/somerville-game-loop/



Le *FTC* (Federal Trade Commission) va quand même aller jeter un oeil à l'achat d'*Activision-Blizzard par Microsoft*, au cas où.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ctivision-deal

----------


## Higgins

Je rebondis sur la news de la Team Garou pour signaler à qui veut l'entendre que Kim Kaphwan n'est pas dans KOF XV.
Kim bordel! Il a toujours été là!  :Cell: 
Faut croire qu'il sera en DLC...

----------


## Zerger

C'est con, ça a toujours été un des persos les plus pétés de KoF.
Obligé qu'il soit en DLC

----------


## Ruvon

*Team17, vers de terre, NFT, retombées* : 3 nouveaux studios s'expriment (Overcook, Greak et MovingOut) :















*Yoko Redux: Dreams of a Blue Planet*, jeu d'aventure narratif ? déjà dispo depuis quelques temps sur Itch.io a maintenant une page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...a_Blue_Planet/






*It Takes Two* a gagné le *Game of the Year 2021 aux Bilibili Game Awards* en Chine. Pays où il n'est pourtant pas disponible à la vente officiellement.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...being-released



Il nous faudrait un jingle *NFT et arnaques*. Dun Dun : Le streamer Ice Poseidon a arnaqué pour 500 000$ à son public, comme le révèle Coffeezilla.

https://www.thegamer.com/ice-poseido...n-crypto-scam/







*Titanic Honor & Glory*, le projet pour recréer le fameux sous-marin quand il flottait encore, a une nouvelle démo dispo. L'objectif final sera plus éducatif que ludique puisqu'on pourra visiter, apprendre des choses sur l'histoire du rafiot et le regarder couler, ça sent pas l'innovation dans le gameplay, mais c'est plutôt joli quand même.





https://www.titanichg.com/demo-401?f...RE1fqTDMUwCIUs

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/unrea...ts-a-megademo/



Nouveau trailer pour *War Hospital*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../War_Hospital/

----------


## JulLeBarge

Quelque part, ça rassure un peu de savoir qu'il y a encore des gens censés dans l'industrie du JV pour ne pas foncer tête baisser dans cette gigantesque bulle que sont les NFT. Parce qu'en ce moment c'est quand même la foire aux annonces plus débiles les unes que les autres autour de ce sujet, et ça donne pas foi en l'humanité (et en l'avenir de notre cher loisir)  ::cry::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Quelque part, ça rassure un peu de savoir qu'il y a encore des gens censés dans l'industrie du JV pour ne pas foncer tête baisser dans cette gigantesque bulle que sont les NFT. Parce qu'en ce moment c'est quand même la foire aux annonces plus débiles les unes que les autres autour de ce sujet, et ça donne pas foi en l'humanité (et en l'avenir de notre cher loisir)


Pareil.

----------


## PG 13

> Je rebondis sur la news de la Team Garou pour signaler à qui veut l'entendre que Kim Kaphwan n'est pas dans KOF XV.
> Kim bordel! Il a toujours été là! 
> Faut croire qu'il sera en DLC...


SCANDALE  :Cell: 

(Si les gamins sont là on pardonne  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Abralias

> Je rebondis sur la news de la Team Garou pour signaler à qui veut l'entendre que Kim Kaphwan n'est pas dans KOF XV.
> Kim bordel! Il a toujours été là! 
> Faut croire qu'il sera en DLC...


On vous voit ceux qui voulaient juste abuser des EX Hangetsuzan comme dans KoF XIII  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Les jeux du *Game Pass* pour février :



https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/02/...february-2022/

Telling Lies, Besiege, CrossfireX, Edge of Eternity, Skul: The Hero Slayer, Ark: Ultimate Survivor Edition...

Mais en même temps, il perd certains titres :

https://kotaku.com/xbox-game-pass-fe...rex-1848459347




> Here’s everything going by the wayside on February 15:
> 
> Control (Cloud, Console, PC)
> Code Vein (Cloud, Console, PC)
> Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age (Console, PC)
> The Medium (Cloud, Console, PC)
> Project Winter (Cloud, Console, PC)
> The Falconeer (Cloud, Console, PC)




Le premier à finir *Dying Light 2* (obtenir tous les succès) gagnera... 1 000 dollars... Heureusement qu'il ne faudra pas 500h pour le finir. WAIT




> The premise of the competition is simple: the first person to complete all in-game achievements in Dying Light 2 Stay Human, without cheating, will be rewarded with the prize.


https://diamondlobby.com/dying-light-2/trophy-race-dl2/

----------


## Ruvon

*Medieval Dynasty* tease les moulins à venir dans une prochaine MAJ.






Mason Greenwood, joueur de foot de Manchester United qui a de gros soucis avec la justice (Benjamin Mendy style), a été retiré de *FIFA 22*.

https://www.thegamer.com/mason-green...moved-fifa-22/



Sortie comme annoncé des Remasters de *Life is Strange + Before the Storm*. Dans un pack collection à 40€, non achetables séparément malgré les deux pages distinctes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ge_Remastered/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rm_Remastered/

Pas de réduc si tu possèdes le(s) jeu(x), MAIS ce bundle avec *Life is Strange: True Colors* + Remasters à -55% (sans doute conditionné par la promo actuelle de -40% sur True Colors), ce qui fait le tout à 55,28€.

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...imate_Edition/

Remasters qui "améliorent" les graphismes (on va rester mesurés sur ce point  ::ninja::  ) mais aussi d'après ce qu'ils annoncent, les "puzzles" (ce qui reste à vérifier).






Un board game *Deep Rock Galactic* bientôt sur Kickstarter.

https://www.polygon.com/tabletop-gam...ce-kickstarter

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...the-board-game

----------


## Ruvon

IGN a joué à *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*.






*Geoff Keighley* tease d'autres acquisitions de studios cette année. A vos paris.







Si vous kiffez les litrons de rouge qui giclent, *ILL NESS* promet de la série Z bien basse du front. Se prétend inspiré de l'œuvre "Dreamcatcher" de Stephen King.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1894120/ILL_NESS/






*Gibbon: Beyond the Trees*, par ceux qui ont fait Old Man's Journey, et ça a l'air très smooth et coloré.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ond_the_Trees/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Le jeu d'aventures *Gibbon: Beyond the Trees* a été annoncé sur Apple Arcade le 25 Février et pour début 2022 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/hand...d-apple-arcade




Une mission Rambo (pas le premier, les suivants) est disponible sur *Far Cry 6* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15233...n-gratuite.htm




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Bandai Namco* aurait été au courant depuis 2019 au plus tôt des vulnérabilités des parties en ligne de Dark Souls, qui l'ont obligé à fermer les serveurs la semaine dernière :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...oits-for-years
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ut-elden-ring/

Le rollback netcode pour le jeu de bagarre *BlazBlue Centralfiction* a été déployé aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/rollback-...c-steam-today/




*Dying Light 2* utilisera Denuvo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dying...i-tamper-tech/

Le jeu d'action-aventure-mystère *Titanic: Honor and Glory* a droit à une nouvelle "MegaDemo" :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/unrea...ts-a-megademo/

https://www.titanichg.com/demo-401

Le FPS radioactif *Chernobylite* aura droit à une version pour les consoles de nouvelle génération en même temps qu'une version améliorée pour PC le 21 Avril. Le contenu gratuit "Blue Flames" sera aussi disponible le même jour :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/cher...on-on-april-21

Ça va bien pour *Capcom* avec par exemple 5.7 millions d'exemplaires de Resident Evil Village et plein d'autres millions de vente :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/capc...3-million-more

*Battlefield 2042* ne commencera sa première saison que cet été. Apparemment, le service après-vente s'est un peu planté sur les joueurs, qui n'aiment pas du tout le jeu et ses bugs. Du coup, il faut prendre le temps de réparer tout ça. Les pigeons joueurs ayant acheté la version premium deluxe seront compensés d'une façon ou d'une autre :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...n-one-delayed/
https://gamingintel.com/ea-fan-feedb...tlefield-2042/





À partir de la prochaine mise à jour de *World of Warcraft*, il sera possible de constituer des groupes de personnages provenant des deux factions pour des raids et des donjons. Dans le lore du jeu par contre, la Horde et l'Alliance reste en guerre (plus ou moins, je sais plus, je ne suis pas le lore de Warcraft) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wo.../1100-6500169/

Il y aura Danny Trejo dans le jeu de skate *OlliOlli World*, qui sort le 8 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...lliolli-world/

Le jeu d'aventures *As Dusk Falls* a été classifié 18+ par l'ESRB :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/as...tie-prochaine/




Présentation de deux nouveaux personnages pour le jeu de bagarre *Phantom Breaker: Omnia* qui sort le 15 Mars sur consoles d'ancienne génération et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/phantom-break...actor-maestra/




Nouvelle mise à jour pour le RTS *Age of Empires II: Definitive Edition*, avec un nouvel événement et deux nouvelles campagnes en coop :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/age-of-empi...o-op-campaigns





On peut maintenant aller sur le serveur de test de *Fallout 76* à partir de Steam et plus uniquement à partir de Bethesda.net :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fallout-76/steam-ptr

Une nouvelle vague de migration des serveurs déserts vers les serveurs avec encore du monde devrait bientôt avoir lieu sur le MMO *New World* (derniers pics à moins de 70.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam. Ça me fait presque mal pour eux) :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386399.html

----------


## Ruvon

Encore quelques nouvelles pages Steam :

*LANDNAV* n'est pas vraiment un jeu, plutôt un simulateur d'orientation de terrain uniquement armé d'une carte et d'une boussole, ambiance militaire. Pas de teaser, que des longues vidéos de présentation (la dernière en date).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1775460/LANDNAV/






*Hypermind*, un first-person puzzle game "légèrement" inspiré par Portal.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1889330/Hypermind/






*Your Spider*, un puzzle / horror game spécial arachnophobes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1885510/Your_Spider/






Si "PAR HASARD" vous avez récupéré une version de *Dying Light 2* tombée du camion plus tôt que prévu (puisque visiblement, ça existe), Techland vous demande de ne pas commencer à jouer trop vite.

A mettre en parallèle avec la news de plus tôt qui annonce l'offre de 1 000$ à celui qui finit le jeu le premier, évidemment.





https://www.pcgamer.com/techland-ask...-early-please/




> Le premier à finir *Dying Light 2* (obtenir tous les succès) gagnera... 1 000 dollars... Heureusement qu'il ne faudra pas 500h pour le finir. WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The premise of the competition is simple: the first person to complete all in-game achievements in Dying Light 2 Stay Human, without cheating, will be rewarded with the prize.
> 			
> ...

----------


## Ruvon

> *Team17, vers de terre, NFT, retombées* : 3 nouveaux studios s'expriment (Overcook, Greak et MovingOut) :


Je sais pas si ça vous restaurera encore plus votre foi en l'humanité des vers de terre, mais *Team17* vient d'annoncer : "JE VOUS AI COMPRIS" et "si tu reviens, j'annule tout". Les voilà qui abandonnent leur projet de *NFT*.





https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ms-nft-project

La liste de NFTenthousiastes qui arrivent en mode startup nation avant de repartir la queue entre les jambes s'allonge.

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de gestion d’hôpital de la 1ère guerre mondiale *War Hospital*, qui sortira à la fin de l'année sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846609.html




L'extension End of Dragons pour le MMO *Guild Wars 2* sera disponible le 28 Février :

https://www.pcgamer.com/guild-wars-2...n-new-trailer/




Dans la nouvelle saison d'*Apex Legends* qui commence la semaine prochaine, verra le retour de la cité volante Olympus et diverses modifications de la carte :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...better-crypto/

Grosse mise à jour pour *Underail*, un petit jeu dont on parle quand il n'y a plus rien à dire sur Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...01606970877559

*Sword of Symphony* est un RPG où les combats se font en rythme, en suivant la musique, en développement :

https://www.polygon.com/22910746/rpg...ma-puzzle-game





Le jeu d'aventures *The Medieval Psychologist*, dont le titre décrit le principe, sortira le 1er Décembre sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/med...e-au-moyen-age




La version améliorée de *Silent Hill 2* sur PC faite par des fans donne des nouvelles :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-update-video/




*Yosuke Shiokawa*, le producteur de Fate/Grand Order, crée le studio Fahrenheit 213 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/fate...fahrenheit-213

*[Dis]connected* est un jeu sur téléphones portables parlant de sécurité informatique, développé par Kaspersky. Il y a des démos jouables sur iOS et Android :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...ntreprise.html

Où on parle du jeu d'aventures *Somerville*, qui doit sortir cette année sur PC et XBox Series (et sur le Game Pass), par un des développeurs de Limbo :

https://www.thegamer.com/somerville-game-loop/

Il est maintenant possible de lier son compte *Discord* à son compte PSN. En Amérique du Nord aujourd'hui, plus tard dans les autres pays du monde :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6500152/
https://www.actugaming.net/discord-e...nariat-471439/

Hop, les prochains jeux du Game Pass :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-have-leaked/



5 titres de futurs jeux de la série *The Dark Pictures:* ont été déposés :

https://www.destructoid.com/supermas...ctures-titles/

*Shadow Warrior 3* sortira le 1er Mars sur PC, PS4 et XBox One :

https://gamerant.com/shadow-warrior-...-release-date/

----------


## Ruvon

*Steam* a annoncé quelques changements dans le dernier changelog : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...62546564716820

Les devs pourront proposer des réductions plus souvent à partir du 28 mars, en dehors des 4 grandes périodes de soldes : Lunar New Year Sale, Summer Sale, Autumn Sale, et Winter Sale.




> Specific Discounting Rules
> 
> You can run a launch discount, but once your launch discount ends, you cannot run any other discounts for 28 days.
> It is not possible to discount your product for 28 days following a price increase in any currency.
> Discounts cannot be run within 28 days of your prior discount, with the exception of Steam-wide seasonal events.
> Discounts for seasonal sale events cannot be run within 28 days of releasing your title, within 28 days from when your launch discount ends, or within 28 days of a price increase in any currency.
> You may not change your price while a promotion is live.
> It is not possible to discount a product by more than 90% or less than 10%.
> Custom discounts cannot last longer than two weeks, or run for shorter than 1 day


https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ces-more-often

Et a donné les dates des prochains events et soldes jusqu'à juillet :




> Next Fest: February 21-28
> Remote Play Together (co-op games): February 28 - March 7
> JRPG: March 14-21
> SimFest - Hobby Edition (For "games that make hard work into fun".): March 28 - April 4
> Die-a-lot (Roguelikes, roguelites, Metroidvanias, etc. Name subject to change): May 2-9
> Racing: May 23-30
> Next Fest: June, 2022
> *Summer Sale*: June 23 - July 7
> Survival: July 18-25


(je ne trouve pas le titre de l'article de RPS exact, il ne s'agit pas exactement de soldes mais d'events qui s'accompagnent de soldes, mais ce ne sont pas "les soldes Steam")

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...ill-the-summer










> Grosse mise à jour pour *Underail*, un petit jeu dont on parle quand il n'y a plus rien à dire sur Fallout 1, 2 et Tactics :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/news/...01606970877559


Houla, si tu parles mal d'UnderRail (en plus de mal l'écrire) j'en connais un qui va mal le prendre  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Voilà les 6 premiers persos en DLC du jeu de bagarre *King of Fighters XV*, qui sort le 17 Février sur PlayStation, XBox Series et PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/king-of-f...rs-dlc-471460/




La simulation de baseball de Sony *MLB The Show 22* sortira le 5 Avril sur toutes les consoles :

https://www.actugaming.net/mlb-the-s...switch-471510/




Le *Steam Deck* aura droit au FSR, le DLSS light d'AMD, sur tous les jeux, intégré directement au SteamOS :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valves-steam...d-on-any-game/
https://gamerant.com/amd-fsr-steam-deck-gamescope/

Où on parle de l'achat de *Bungie* par Sony :

https://gizmodo.com/why-sony-bought-bungie-1848457061
https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/so-if-its...ny-buy-bungie/

1 million de personnes ont précommandé The Witch Queen, la prochaine extension de *Destiny 2* qui sort le 22 Février :

https://gamerant.com/destiny-2-witch-queen-pre-orders/

*Sony* n'a pas fini d'acheter des trucs selon Jim Ryan et va continuer à investir dans les jeux à service :

https://gamerant.com/sony-invest-liv...e-acquisition/ 

C'est la Federal Trade Commission et non le Département de la Justice US qui examinera l'achat d'*Activision-Blizzard* par Microsoft, contrairement à ce qui se passe d'habitude :

https://www.gamesradar.com/microsoft...rom-tradition/

*Phil Spencer* félicite Sony pour l'achat de Bungie. Mais non, il était pas mort de rire en écrivant son tweet :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-phil-spenc...ngratulations/





En tous cas, il y a un point commun entre les deux acquisitions ... La culture d'entreprise bien puante est aussi présente chez Bungie. Et Sony promet d'y mettre bon ordre :

https://gamerant.com/sony-bungie-tox...lture-serious/

Vous avez aimé l'achat de Zynga par Take-Tao, celui d'Activision-Blizzard par Microsoft et celui de Bungie par Sony ? Et bien, selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Geoff Keighley), il y aura encore d'autres grosses transactions en train d'être finalisées :

https://gamerant.com/geoff-keighley-...sitions-tease/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...re-on-the-way/

Les serveurs *Microsoft* subissent de plus en plus d'attaques DDoS. Le jeu vidéo en ligne (streaming ou multijoueur) est le plus touché :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...-intenses.html

*Limited Run Games*, qui vend des copies physiques de jeux, ouvrira une boutique physique sur les thème des années 80 en Caroline du Nord :

https://www.polygon.com/22911060/lim...north-carolina

Gamespot présente 7 jeux de lettres qui ressemblent de loin à *Wordle* (et qui ne sont pas un Wordle avec plus de lettres ou un clone dégueu) (Ceci est un message à destination de Noël Malware ou d'Ellen Replay) :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ga.../1100-6500166/

Le New York Times a acheté *Wordle* pour quelques millions de dollars. Le jeu restera gratuit "pour le moment" :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/31/b...es-wordle.html

Pour ceux qui ont peur de l'arrivée prochaine et soudaine d'un bon gros paywall devant *Wordle*, suite au rachat ... Vous pouvez télécharger la page, tous les prochains mots sont codés dedans :

https://www.thegamer.com/play-wordle-offline-save-as/

Il est aussi possible de trouver des sites avec les vieux mots de *Wordle* :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-archives...play-websites/

5 studios (Playtonic, SMG, Ghost Town Games, Aggro Crab games et un autre) ayant été édité par *Team 17* goûtent fort peu l'aventure du studio dans les NFT :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/q...050846595.html
https://www.pcgamer.com/overcooked-a...17s-nft-plans/

Et Team 17 arrête son projet de NFT :





Ce n'était pas de la Drooooooogueuh ! C'était une ferme illégale de cryptomonnaies :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15230...s-rtx-3080.htm

L'influenceur *Ice Poseidon* (Paul Denino) a ramassé 300.000 dollars (+200.000 pour les programmeurs) dans un bon gros schéma de pump and dump de cryptomonnaie ... Mais c'est la faute des fans qui l'ont suivi s'ils se sont fait avoir hein :

https://www.thegamer.com/ice-poseido...n-crypto-scam/





*Quentin Tarantino* utilise un artwork dont il n'a pas les droits pour vendre ses NFT Pulp Fiction :





Le Vice-Président de l'Assurance Qualité d'*Activision Blizzard* a posté un machin anti-syndicat sur le slack de l'entreprise ... Je crois que la possibilité de faire de grands jeux vient après le besoin de manger tous les jours chez les développeurs. Mais je peux me tromper :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...eleased-online
https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...nds-1848456312





Le *Commerce Social*. Par Brut et Carrefour. C'est comme commander sur internet, mais avec du streaming en plus. Et des réseaux sociaux :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/e-commerc...qu-est-ce.html

Une série *Donjons et Dragons* par Rawson Marshall Thurber, le réalisateur du film Netlfix Red Notice :

https://gizmodo.com/a-dungeons-drago...ice-1848455690

*BlackBerry* a vendu ses brevets sur la téléphonie mobile :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...r-600-million/

*Carrefour* a vraiment une raison pour avoir acheté un terrain dans The Sandbox Game :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...avers-20220131





Pour finir, ça fait plaisir :

https://gamerant.com/sonic-lego-stop-motion-fan-video/

----------


## Erkin_

> Encore quelques nouvelles pages Steam :
> 
> *LANDNAV* n'est pas vraiment un jeu, plutôt un simulateur d'orientation de terrain uniquement armé d'une carte et d'une boussole, ambiance militaire. Pas de teaser, que des longues vidéos de présentation (la dernière en date).
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1775460/LANDNAV/
> 
> https://youtu.be/lZfEJrs6jBA


Merci pour la découverte, clairement le genre de truc qui peut bien m'amuser !

----------


## Ruvon

Encore du gameplay pour *Total War: Warhammer III*, avec le "Daemon Prince of Chaos Undivided".






Krome Studios tease des trucs pour l'année du tigre et les 20 ans de *TY the Tasmanian*. Un 5ème épisode à venir ?...






Arrivée de l'update "Into the Woods" pour *Grounded* avec de nouveaux lieux, un donjon et d'autres trucs.

https://grounded.obsidian.net/news/g...-into-the-wood






Après les rachats récents, *Nintendo Life* sort une vidéo opportunément intitulée : Why Nintendo Rarely Buy Developers.






Les résultats trimestriels pour les fêtes de fin d'année d'*Electronic Arts* ont été postés et ils sont historiques mais ne précisent rien pour Battlefield 2042.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ompany-history

https://ir.ea.com/press-releases/pre...s/default.aspx



Le *Resident Evil 4 HD Project V1.0* est téléchargeable ici : https://www.re4hd.com/?page_id=9303

https://www.re4hd.com

----------


## Ruvon

Les devs de Shovel Knight, Yacht Club Games, ont présenté un nouveau jeu : *Mina the Hollower*. Pas de date de sortie annoncée mais Kickstarter lancé : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...a-the-hollower





https://kotaku.com/shovel-knight-min...ame-1848463038

https://www.yachtclubgames.com/games/mina-the-hollower

----------


## Ruvon

Ah la page Steam était en retard pour *Mina the Hollower* :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Hollower/

----------


## Baalim

> Ah la page Steam était en retard pour *Mina the Hollower* :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Hollower/


Faut voir le bon côté des choses. Au moins, on n'a pas besoin d'une RTX.

----------


## Herman Speed

Et le gameplay semble plus fun que certains jeux Rtx Dlss.  ::mellow::  Gameplay Uber Alles.

----------


## pesos

Ça a l'air trop bien  :Bave:

----------


## PG 13

Carrément  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

Une sélection de RPG / Stratégie en tour par tour qui sortent en février :

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/tu...february-2022/



L'évolution de *Star Citizen* depuis 10 ans. Vivement la vidéo de 2032 qui nous montrera l'évolution du jeu depuis 20 ans, quand il ne sera toujours pas sorti  ::ninja:: 






*Smack Studio*, un sandbox brawler en pixel art sorti en Early Access en septembre 2021 a lancé une (petite) campagne sur Kickstarter qui a déjà presque doublé son objectif (15 000 récolté pour 8 800 demandés) en moins d'une journée.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...l/smack-studio

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Smack_Studio/






*Counterplay Games*, développeurs du très joli mais très moyen *Godfall*, travaillerait sur un nouveau jeu présenté comme un "co-operative action fantasy shooter".

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ng-to-job-ads/



La beta de *Steam* montre maintenant l'espace disque nécessaire pour chaque jeu.



https://www.thegamer.com/steam-clien...pace-required/



Je continue d'explorer les nouvelles pages Steam, et je viens de tomber sur ça :

*Box Knight*, un action RPG roguelite classique mais bien animé et pas en pixel art, pour une fois  ::ninja::  Par un studio qui a plutôt fait des courts métrages jusqu'ici.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1678650/Box_Knight/






EA, officiellement déçu du lancement de *Battlefield 2042* au point de refuser de donner les chiffres, et qui rétropédale sur les NFT.





https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...nfts-after-all

https://www.destructoid.com/ea-disap...ales-nft-plan/

----------


## Aza

Dans le genre gros fail de AAA 2021 New World c'est pas mal aussi avec -90% de joueurs depuis la sortie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cf steamcharts

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ceux, malgres une campagne marketing hallucinante

----------


## Vroum

> Dans le genre gros fail de AAA 2021 New World c'est pas mal aussi avec -90% de joueurs depuis la sortie
> 
> Et ceux, *malgres* une campagne marketing hallucinante


La campagne marketing elle fait venir les joueurs. Vu les chiffres initiaux ça a été une réussite.
Le reste c'est la _qualité_ du jeu et son suivi qui eux ne sont pas au niveau du marketing.  ::siffle::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le "problème" des chiffres à une époque où ce sont les influenceurs qui font une grosse part de ce qui marche ou pas via Twitch/YT c'est que tout ces gens jouent beaucoup à la sortie d'un jeu, et attirent de ce fait leur communauté également d'où un énorme pique les 2/3 premières semaines et du coup la chute est violente quand ils n'y jouent plus.

Attention je ne défends pas New World et n'accusent pas les "influenceurs" de quoi que ce soit mais le marché est vraiment chamboulé.

Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Ça reste relatif comme chute. Effectivement en pourcentage c'est énorme. En valeur, il leur reste quand même presque 70 000 joueurs par jour. Soit plus qu'un (par exemple) Back 4 Blood sorti un mois plus tard, et ce *à son max* (redescendu aujourd'hui à 5 000 par jour...). Et niveau campagne marketing, je dirais que ça se vaut.

----------


## Aza

Tout ce que vous dites est vrai, mais -90% quand même, pour un MMO.... Un MMO c'est justement LE style de jeu qui est censé garder ses joueurs le + longtemps, là une telle chute de joueurs c'est clairement un problème, je pense.

En tout cas j'ai rarement vu une courbe aussi déscendante, BF2042 peut-être...

----------


## Kalh

> En tout cas j'ai rarement vu une courbe aussi déscendante, BF2042 peut-être...


Elle a déjà monté?

----------


## Aza

> Elle a déjà monté?


y'a plein de jeux ou elle monte oui, vite fait j'ai en tête Path of Exile, Deep rock Galactic, Rust, Dota... les courbes sont largement ascendantes (ce qui est meilleur signe imo)

Là on passe de 900k joueurs/jours à 70 en 5 mois X'D

Sur le topic du jeu j'avais annoncé la mort du jeu en 3 mois, on m'avait dit que j'y connaissais rien, j'ai juste été un peu dur, ce sera en 6 à cette allure.

----------


## Kalh

je parlais de BF  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Elle a déjà monté?


Il y a eu un week-end gratuit donc j’imagine que oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Le nouveau studio *Gardens* a été fondé par des anciens de pleins de jeux connus.




> Co-founders Chris Bell (Journey, What Remains of Edith Finch, Sky: Children of the Light, Way), Lexie Dostal (Dustforce), and Stephen Bell (Blaseball, What Remains of Edith Finch), alongside a talented team of developers from projects such as Spider-Man, Ratchet & Clank, Skyrim, the Fallout series, Ashen, and The Hobbit, are excited to officially announce their remote-first studio: Gardens


https://gardens.dev/announcement

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...studio-gardens





*NFT et vol de propriété intellectuelle*, cette fois-ci c'est au tour du site HitPiece.

https://www.thegamer.com/hitpiece-nft-stolen-music/



On n'en est pas sortis en tous cas avec ce genre d'articles qui continue de nous vendre ça comme le futur, en mode "ça va marcher quand les joueurs auront compris".




> Many Consumers Will Begin to Accept Blockchain Gaming as the Market Addresses Pain Points


https://newzoo.com/insights/articles...l-real-estate/



Déjà cité plus haut, mais pas cet article : EA, après avoir annoncé que les NFT c'était le futur, a donc décidé que le futur, c'était pas demain.

https://kotaku.com/nfts-ea-fifa-madd...xes-1848467337



Fort de leur expérience à développer un jeu AAA et à le sortir dans de bonnes conditions  ::ninja::  *CD Projekt* va se mettre à bosser sur deux jeux AAA en même temps. What could possibly go wrong ?

https://www.thegamer.com/cd-projekt-...022-cyberpunk/



Nous sommes le 2/2/22, c'est donc le *It Takes Two Day*. Pour fêter ça, vous pouvez jouer avec un ami qui n'a pas le jeu et il est en promotion.

https://www.ea.com/en-gb/games/it-ta...iends-pass#faq



Trailer pour *Puzzle Quest 3*, qui sortira le 1er mars en Free to Play.






Wales Interactive sortira son nouveau jeu en FMV *Who Pressed Mute on Uncle Marcus?* le 18 mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Uncle_Marcus/






*Activision Blizzard* publiera ses chiffres pour le Q4 2021 demain.

https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...0131005887/en/

----------


## pesos

Demain on pourra voir *Ghostwire Tokyo*, le prochain jeu de Tango Gameworks lors d'un "Official showcase". Ça sort le 23 mars sur PC et PS5, plus tard sur Xbox et personnellement ça me botte bien !



En attendant je remets le dernier trailer :

----------


## Baalim

Puzzle quest 3 en f2p ?
Joie  :tired:

----------


## Erkin_



----------


## Silver

> *NFT et vol de propriété intellectuelle*, cette fois-ci c'est au tour du site HitPiece.
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/hitpiece-nft-stolen-music/


La belle grosse bande d'enflures chez *Hit Piece*. Ils ont d'ailleurs énervé le compositeur de GoldenEye 007 / Banjo&Kazooie / Donkey Kong :
https://twitter.com/grantkirkhope/st...55554629476354




https://twitter.com/grantkirkhope/st...65935816785921




Hit Piece qui ne fait apparemment que copier les identifiants Spotify des artistes... et c'est tout :
https://twitter.com/waxpancake/statu...44226325745665

----------


## Ruvon

5 jeux d'aventure à sortir en février par les Adventure Gamers.






L'intégralité du showcase de *Yacht Club Games* (Shovel Knight et donc Mina the Hollower).









> La belle grosse bande d'enflureschez *Hit Piece*. Ils ont d'ailleurs énervé le compositeur de GoldenEye 007 / Banjo&Kazooie / Donkey Kong :
> https://twitter.com/grantkirkhope/st...55554629476354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/grantkirkhope/st...65935816785921
> 
> 
> ...


C'est un niveau de filsdeputerie assez inattendu en effet  ::O: 









*The Waylanders* est sorti d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...he_Waylanders/

----------


## Orhin

> C'est un niveau de filsdeputerie assez inattendu en effet


Au contraire, je dirais que c'est parfaitement attendu dans le monde merveilleux du NFT en ce moment.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi,

*Exoblast*, est un pong. Oui, mais gratuit sur Steam, pas comme la console Pong d'Atari :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/exoblast

https://store.steampowered.com/app/725100/Exoblast/




On aura droit à une jolie présentation de *Ghostwire: Tokyo* demain soir. Et le jeu sortira le 25 Mars sur PS5 et PC :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...oir-48258.html

Le jeu de minipouces *Elusive People* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur des plateformes non-précisées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/chib...elusive-people




Le jeu d'aventures-exploration *Mika and the Witch’s Mountain* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et sur PC pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/chib...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu d'aventures-plateformes *Koa and the Five Pirates of Mara* a été annoncé tout pareil :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/chib...-switch-and-pc




*Puzzle Quest 3* sortira sur Steam, Google Play et l'App Store le 1er Mars en free-to-play :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/puzz...unches-march-1




Pour 2022, *CD Project Red* souhaite arriver à développer 2 jeux AAA en même temps. Ha, et sortir l'upgrade pour les consoles de nouvelle génération de Cyberpunk 2077 au 2ème trimestre :

https://www.thegamer.com/cd-projekt-...022-cyberpunk/

*Dying Light 2* doit sortir après-demain. La version allemande est non seulement fortement censurée mais ne permet pas non plus le multijoueur à l'étranger. Et Steam ne prévient pas les acheteurs apparemment :

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-dying...rman-censored/

Le Demake *Bloodborne PSX* a été téléchargé 100.000 fois en 24h :

https://www.thegamer.com/bloodborne-...imes-24-hours/

Le jeu de survie-craft viking *Valheim* a un an. Le studio de développement Iron Gate est très content et tease des trucs à propos de la prochaine mise à jour nommée "Mountain Update" :

https://www.gamesradar.com/valheim-c...ntain-updates/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...37623694535167

----------


## KOUB

*Yacht Club Games* a présenté des trucs aujourd'hui :

- Leur prochain jeu, *Mina the Hollower*, qui devrait sortir en Décembre 2023 et qui a une campagne kickstarter dont l'objectif est déjà atteint.
- *Shovel Knight Pocket Dungeon* va recevoir une mise à jour et 3 DLC sont prévus.
- *Shovel Knight Dig* est bientôt fini.
- Y a des soldes sur *Cyber Shadow*.

https://www.destructoid.com/recap-ya...announcements/
https://gamerant.com/mina-the-hollow...-funding-goal/







Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Jason Schreier), la sortie de *Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League* va être reportée à 2023 :

https://www.destructoid.com/suicide-...d-2023-report/

Pour les 25 ans de la série de JRPG *Personna* ... L'ouverture du premier jeu, *Revelations: Persona* ... Et bientôt celui du 2ème ... Coucou titus au fait :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-opening...a-anniversary/




Le visual novel *Cyanotype Daydream* sortira sur Steam le 10 Février :

https://noisypixel.net/cyanotype-day...eam-next-week/

La mise à jour Into the Woods a été déployée dans le jeu de survie de minipouces en accès anticipé *Grounded* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/the-into-...e-in-grounded/




La mise à jour 1.18.2 de *Minecraft* règle un problème qui, je pense, empêche Ackboo de jouer au jeu depuis 10 ans. En effet, il ne se passera plus des trucs bizarres quand vous placez un bloc d'eau en diagonale par rapport à un autre :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/snapshot-22w05a

Le RPG *The Waylanders* a terminé son accès anticipé aujourd'hui :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/way...acces-anticipe

----------


## Ruvon

Sony prévoit de sortir une dizaine de "jeux service" d'ici 2026.




> "Through close collaboration between Bungie and the PlayStation Studios, we aim to launch more than 10 live service games by the fiscal year ending March 31, 2026," the company said.


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-games-by-2026



Le *Steam Deck* plait à des développeurs qui bossent dessus.





https://www.pcgamer.com/developers-p...orks-for-real/






> *Dying Light 2* doit sortir après-demain. La version allemande est non seulement fortement censurée mais ne permet pas non plus le multijoueur à l'étranger. Et Steam ne prévient pas les acheteurs apparemment :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/steam-dying...rman-censored/


C'est Steam qui rédige les pages avec ce genre d'information ou les studios / éditeurs ?

----------


## KOUB

Le rétro-FPS *Devil Spire* est disponible sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dev...ns-kings-field

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1861290/Devil_Spire/




Le mod *Resident Evil 4 HD* est disponible au téléchargement. 8 ans de boulot, soyez appréciatifs :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-h...-for-download/

https://www.re4hd.com/?page_id=9303

Un mod pour rajouter des tas d'arbres dans *The Elder Scrolls V* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...000-new-trees/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/62464

Un mod pour avoir de plus beaux poils sur *The Witcher 3*. Pas ceux auxquels Monsieur B. pense :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-w...mals-monsters/

https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/mods/6372

Le RPG *Shadow Madness*, sorti en 1999 sur PlayStation, sortira dans son jus le 15 Février sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/play...on-february-15

*Counterplay Games* (Godfall) travaille sur un nouveau jeu en coop, avec une nouvelle IP :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ng-to-job-ads/

Nouvel événement "Coupe du Monde" sur *Forza Horizon 5* à partir du 3 Février :

https://www.gamesradar.com/forza-hor...ent-this-week/

Le site internet de *Monolith Soft* (Xenoblades Chronicles, Xenosaga) a changé. Certaines personnes, bien informés ou pas, y voit l'annonce prochaine d'un futur jeu :

https://www.destructoid.com/monolith...d-be-imminent/

Des anciens développeurs de Journey, Edith Finch et Dustforce ont fondé le studio *Gardens* :

https://www.destructoid.com/gardens-...ndie-creators/

Ça va bien cette année pour *EA*, grâce à Apex Legends, Madden, et évidemment FIFA :

https://www.actugaming.net/ea-porte-...d-2042-471726/

EA n'a pas donné les chiffres de vente de *Battlefield 2042* mais a avoué que c'était un beau foirage :

https://wccftech.com/ea-acknowledges...042-reception/

Mais bon, ça va certainement s'arranger. Enfin, tant que ça fait pas baisser l'action :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ourse-of-time/

*EA* aussi veut acheter des trucs comme Microsoft et Sony :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/el...ios-a-lavenir/

Et après avoir regardé les torrents de caca par la fenêtre, *EA* n'est plus aussi intéressé que ça par le NFT, qui ne seraient donc plus vraiment l'avenir du jeu vidéo comme l'année dernière :

https://www.pcgamer.com/electronic-a...ts-about-nfts/

*It Takes Two* est le jeu de l'année 2021 des Bilibili Game Awards en Chine. Seul problème, le jeu n'est pas officiellement sorti en Chine :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...being-released

Bande-annonce de lancement pour *Life is Strange Remastered Collection* :

https://www.actugaming.net/life-is-s...cement-471736/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Modern Warfare 2*, le Kalof de cette année, sera révélé le 30 Mai :

https://gamingintel.com/modern-warfa...ssibly-leaked/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un mode domination arriverait bientôt sur *Valorant* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386432.html

*Roots of Pacha* est une simulation de vie qui doit sortir en 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/roots-of-pacha-preview/




Si *Sony* a acheté Bungie, c'est pour son expertise dans les jeux-services. Ils comptent bien en profiter en lançant 10 jeux-services dans les 4 prochaines années fiscales :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050846623.html

Les éditeurs de jeux sur *Steam* pourront maintenant les mettre en soldes tous les 28 jours, plus férquement qu'avant, hors périodes de soldes Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-reveal...olicy-changes/
https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam/disco...oldown-reduced

17.3 millions de PS5 vendues et 116.8 millions pour la PS4, toujours produite :

https://www.actugaming.net/ps5-17-mi...ibuees-471721/

La pénurie de composants force *Sony* à revoir à la baisse ses estimations de vente de PS5 pour l'année fiscale :

https://kotaku.com/ps5-playstation-5...upp-1848465342

Des copies physiques de *Dying Light 2* sont dans la nature. Les développeurs demandent gentiment aux possesseurs d'attendre le jour officiel de la sortie pour jouer ... Ça sent le très gros patch Day One :

https://www.pcgamer.com/techland-ask...-early-please/

Selon le moddeur ayant découvert la faille de sécurité du mode multijoueur de Dark Souls, il est possible que le même problème affecte *Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/modder-says-...as-dark-souls/

La section britannique de la *WWF* lance des NFT. Éco-responsables bien sûr ... :





*Unbound Creations* (Rain on your parade) a lancé et annulé son projet de NFT en même temps :





D'ailleurs, une petite liste de ceux qui ont lancé et annulé un projet de NFT :

https://docpop.org/2021/12/a-list-of...-nft-releases/

*HitPiece* est une plateforme de vente de NFT ... qui vend des musiques en NFT, sans la permission de personne, que ce soit les artistes, les maisons de disques ou les éditeurs de jeux vidéos. Y en a qui vont vite apprendre à avoir peur des avocats :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...out-permission

Sont marrants quand même en disant que les artistes seront évidemment payés pour les ventes. Faut leur expliquer comment que le fait qu'un NFT ne garantisse aucun droit sur le machin auquel il est apparié ne veut pas dire que les droits d'auteur n'existent pas pour les NFT ? Je proposerai bien une méthode mais il me faut une ponceuse. Et c'est salissant :

https://www.thegamer.com/hitpiece-nft-stolen-music/





*Sony* veut faire des films sur les licences de Bungie ... Hâte de voir un film sur le grind de Destiny 2 :

https://gamerant.com/sony-bungie-fra...vie-potential/

*Kickstarter* veut se lancer dans la blockchain pour faire quelque chose et a aussi changé la date de son événement Zine Quest de Février à Aout, en ne prévenant qu'un mois à l'avance. L'événement, à destination des créateurs amateurs de jeux de rôles sur table cherchant à financer leurs projets, a été recréé par ceux-ci sous le nom de Zine Month, qui a commencé le 1er Février. Si toutes les plateformes de financements participatifs sont autorisées cette année, l'idée est de se débarrasser de Kickstarter l'année prochaine :

https://www.polygon.com/tabletop-gam...est-zine-month

*Addison Rae*, qui est ... je sais pas ... une personne certainement, lance un machin nommé Skin Break, censée protéger de la lumière bleue des écrans et de la pollution ... Ce qui ressemble vachement à ce que l'influenceuse Valkyrae avait essayé de vendre avant qu'une tempête de caca ne se déverse sur sa tête :

https://www.thegamer.com/addison-rae...reak-valkyrae/

Le standard de recueil du consentement imaginé par IAB Europe, la fédération représentant le secteur de la publicité et du marketing en ligne, pour suivre les normes RGPD ... Ne suit pas les normes RGPD :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...pecte-pas-rgpd

----------


## Ruvon

> Trailer pour *Puzzle Quest 3*, qui sortira le 1er mars en Free to Play.





> Puzzle quest 3 en f2p ?
> Joie


Réjouis-toi encore plus : la page Steam est arrivée  ::trollface:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...uzzle_Quest_3/






> Le jeu de minipouces *Elusive People* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur des plateformes non-précisées :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/chib...elusive-people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le jeu d'aventures-exploration *Mika and the Witch’s Mountain* a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et sur PC pour 2022 :
> 
> ...


A noter que les deux derniers ont des pages Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rates_of_Mara/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tchs_Mountain/

Et qu'il s'agit d'œuvres des studios Chibig, qui ont réalisé les *Summer in Mara* et *Stories of Mara* et préparent aussi *Ankora: Lost Days*, tous dans le même esprit (et dans le même univers).

La présentation avec commentaires des devs :

----------


## Ruvon

Story Trailer pour *Dawn of the Monsters*, un jeu de tatane de Kaijus, sortie en mars.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Monsters/






16 minutes de gameplay pour *WWE 2K22* qui sort le 11 mars. Voilà voilà.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1255630/WWE_2K22/







> Le prochain *State of Play* de Playstation, qui sera diffusé le 2 février, sera focus sur *Gran Turismo 7*.
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22910334/gra...ay-stream-date


Le voilà :






Arrivée sur Steam le 14 février de *Motomancer: Auto Battle*, un jeu de baston de moto à jouer sur Twitch avec ses viewers :




> Motomancer: Auto Battle is a motorcycle combat simulator that is built for play on Twitch.tv, *where your viewers take control* of their own magically imbued motorcycle as they dodge obstacles, take down rivals and talk trash in this gang vs gang skirmish!
> 
> - Play with live on Twitch account with your chat or offline with CPU combatants.
> - Free For All and Team vs Team game modes, with more game modes coming soon.
> - An "AFK mode" that lets you take a break from your stream while your chat plays endless rounds of any game mode.




https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...r_Auto_Battle/

Déjà dispo sur Itch.io avec la version 0.5 téléchargeable : https://heyo-sean.itch.io/motomancer-auto-battle



*HIGHPOINT*, un brawler qui a mangé du Rocket League, vient d'ouvrir une page Steam. Pas de date de sortie annoncée.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1556400/HIGHPOINT/

----------


## Ruvon

*Nintendo* annonce 103 millions de Switch vendues, mieux que la Wii.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...t-103-5m-units

Analyse plus poussée des résultats de Nintendo avec une baisse des ventes de jeux :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ith-sales-down

Nintendo toujours, qui annonce s'intéresser aux NFT, mais se demande quand même comment "apporter de la joie" avec. En annonçant publiquement que c'est de la merde ?

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/news/nintendo-nfts/



Les résultats de fin d'année 2021 de *Sony* annoncent 48 millions d'inscrits au *PS Plus*.

https://www.pushsquare.com/news/2022...ers-on-ps5-ps4

https://www.sony.com/en/SonyInfo/IR/...q3_sonypre.pdf



Interview de *Tim Schafer* sur le succès de Psychonauts 2, le futur de *Double Fine* et leur volonté de travailler sur de nouvelles licences.






*Star Citizen* fait un point sur sa roadmap.

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/c...ruary-2nd-2021

----------


## SaturnNitrik

> *Nintendo* annonce 103 millions de Switch vendues, mieux que la Wii.


Et la WiiU alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Et la WiiU alors ?


Vu que la majeure partie des "exclusivités" switch viennent de là, j'imagine qu'ils l'intègrent dans leur calcul  :Fourbe:

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *The Hundred Year Kingdom*, jeu de construction en tour par tour sur Steam et sur Switch.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Year_Kingdom/






*This Means Warp*, FTL like en coop, sera édité par Jagex.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...is_Means_Warp/

https://www.jagex.com/fr-FR/news/3MI...his-means-warp






Le jeu de parkour *Adome* sortira en mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/912690/Adome/






Abstraction bossera sur le jeu de survie multi *Dune* de Funcom.

https://abstraction.games/game/dune





Le prochain major de *CS:GO* sera organisé par PGL esport à Anvers en Belgique, mais les fans se souviennent du dernier organisé à Stockholm par les mêmes et en ont un mauvais souvenir.

https://www.pcgamer.com/csgos-next-m...not-like-that/







Annonce de *BlockStar VR*, un Beat Saber avec des flingues (et donc en VR).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../BlockStar_VR/






La prochaine bêta fermée de *The Cycle: Frontier* (le "free-to-play high-stakes PvPvE first-person shooter" de JAGER) aura lieu du 10 au 28 mars sur Steam et EGS.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ycle_Frontier/






Interview de *Satya Nadella*, CEO de *Microsoft*.




> Microsoft has “permission to build the next Internet”


https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...next-internet/



Des nouvelles du projet de *NFT* de *GameStop*.




> GameStop launching NFT marketplace alongside $100M crypto fund


https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...0m-crypto-fund



1/3 des 3,6 millions de dollars de Sony pour racheter *Bungie* va servir à donner envie aux employés de Bungie de rester  ::O: 

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...oyees-to-stay/

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de l'arrivé de Kawaki dans le roster de *NARUTO TO BORUTO: SHINOBI STRIKER*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...INOBI_STRIKER/






Nouveau Dev Diary de *Company of Heroes 3* qui nous présente les missions de la campagne.






*Wired Productions* annonce l'ouverture de sa plateforme de vidéos hebdomadaires sur le processus de création de JV. Leurs premières vidéo sur Martha Is Dead, Lumote et leur live sur The Witcher (avec Doug Cockle la voix de Geralt qui vient parler de la production du jeu).

https://wiredproductions.com/wired-live/

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour* Horizon Forbidden West*.






Gamplay Showcase pour l'arrivée de *Edge of Eternity* sur console.






Un mod survie "Live in Night City" pour *Cyberpunk 2077* qui permet aux joueurs de gérer la faim, la soif, l'hygiène...

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-2...hirst-showers/



Annonce de *Wrejects*. Un jeu à NFT tout ça tout ça. Vu la gueule des "jeux" à NFT qu'on voit passer, ça donne une bonne idée du niveau de respect des joueurs des cryptobros qui se lancent dans ces arnaques.






D'ailleurs *Ubisoft* continue de s'impliquer là dedans et annonce un partenariat avec HBAR Foundation / Hedera.




> About the HBAR Foundation
> 
> Founded in 2021, the HBAR Foundation fuels the development of the Hedera ecosystem by providing grants and other resources to developers, startups and organizations that seek to launch decentralized applications in DeFi, NFTs, CBDCs, ESGs, gaming and other sectors. In addition to providing funding through a streamlined grant process, the HBAR Foundation acts as an integrated force multiplier through expert support across technical, marketing, business development and other operational functions that are required to scale.


https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/03/u...edera-network/

https://hedera.com/blog/hbar-foundat...hedera-network



Nouvelle Bande Annonce pour *GRID Legends*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../GRID_Legends/

----------


## Ruvon

Un court-métrage par l'équipe de *Sifu* : At The Cost of Time.






Où ça discute des *demakes* de jeux vidéo.

https://www.thegamer.com/video-game-...loodborne-psx/



Polygon se demande comment l'*industrie du jeu* lutte contre son *empreinte carbone*.

https://www.polygon.com/features/229...rbon-footprint






> Le *FTC* (Federal Trade Commission) va quand même aller jeter un oeil à l'achat d'*Activision-Blizzard par Microsoft*, au cas où.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ctivision-deal


Commentaire serein de *Microsoft* : "Même avec Activision Blizzard, nous serons numéro trois"

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-number-three/



D'ailleurs, d'après pas mal de gens dans cet article de GameIndustry.biz, *la vague de rachat* de janvier "n'est que le début".

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-consolidation



*Archrebel*, un hommage au Rebelstar de 1986, vient d'ouvrir sa page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1889700/Archrebel/

----------


## Silver

"Par souci de transparence", les devs de *Star Citizen* retirent les prévisions de leur roadmap à cause de "la communauté qui interprétait la section des sorties (Release View) comme des promesses" :
https://massivelyop.com/2022/02/03/c...-as-a-promise/




> It has become abundantly clear to us that despite our best efforts to communicate the fluidity of development, and how features marked as Tentative should sincerely not be relied upon, the general focus of *many of our most passionate players has continued to lead them to interpret anything on the release view as a promise*. We want to acknowledge that not all of you saw it that way; many took our new focus and our words to heart and understood exactly what we tried to convey. *But there still remains a very loud contingent of roadmap watchers who see projections as promises. And their continued noise every time we shift deliverables has become a distraction both internally at CIG and within our community*, as well as to prospective Star Citizen fans watching from the sidelines at our open development communications.


L'article de MassivelyOP montre la réaction très négative de la communauté depuis hier soir, communauté qui n'apprécie pas vraiment que le retrait de mécaniques qui sont repoussées d'année en année permette à CIG de blâmer la partie de la communauté la plus critique envers le jeu.

La roadmap de Star Citizen ne montrera donc plus que ce qui est censé sortir au prochain trimestre, le reste étant montré sous forme de progression de chaque équipe pour une tâche donnée. Et comme la fin d'une tâche par une équipe ne signifie pas forcément que quelque chose de concret apparaitra en jeu (par exemple : une équipe qui termine un modèle de personnage ne signifie pas que le personnage est prêt à être intégré directement), le développement de Star Citizen est donc devenu plus opaque que jamais.
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/r...-tracker/teams

Le message original qui a mis le feu aux poudres :
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/s...ruary-2nd-2022

----------


## Ruvon

La liste des nommés aux *Pégases 2022* :

https://soumission-pegases.academiejeuvideo.org/public

Du Deathloop, du Humankind, du The Forgotten City...





Trailer pour *Space Engineers* | Update 1.200 - Warfare 2: Broadside

----------


## Ruvon

Destructoid nous parle de la *Vampire: The Masquerade Jam*, qui a récompensé un jeu inspiré par Disco Elysium, mais pas que :

https://www.destructoid.com/vampire-...ers-spotlight/

https://itch.io/jam/vtm

----------


## Baalim

> "Par souci de transparence", les devs de *Star Citizen* retirent les prévisions de leur roadmap à cause de "la communauté qui interprétait la section des sorties (Release View) comme des promesses" :
> https://massivelyop.com/2022/02/03/c...-as-a-promise/
> 
> 
> 
> L'article de MassivelyOP montre la réaction très négative de la communauté depuis hier soir, communauté qui n'apprécie pas vraiment que le retrait de mécaniques qui sont repoussées d'année en année permette à CIG de blâmer la partie de la communauté la plus critique envers le jeu.
> 
> La roadmap de Star Citizen ne montrera donc plus que ce qui est censé sortir au prochain trimestre, le reste étant montré sous forme de progression de chaque équipe pour une tâche donnée. Et comme la fin d'une tâche par une équipe ne signifie pas forcément que quelque chose de concret apparaitra en jeu (par exemple : une équipe qui termine un modèle de personnage ne signifie pas que le personnage est prêt à être intégré directement), le développement de Star Citizen est donc devenu plus opaque que jamais.
> https://robertsspaceindustries.com/r...-tracker/teams
> ...


Incroyable, la communauté se rend compte qu'on se fout de sa gueule. Epiphanie totale !

----------


## runner

> Le voilà :
> 
> https://youtu.be/dq92wNoWeE0


Ce GT7, ça n'a rien d'époustouflant graphiquement. Les décors font old gen, FH5 faisant bien mieux sur cet aspect, les voitures sont belles mais rien de mieux que ce que fait un FH5. Un peu une déception sur le plan de la technique. 
L'interface est très aseptisée mais c'est pas pour me déplaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le *Steam Deck* plait à des développeurs qui bossent dessus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/developers-p...orks-for-real/


J'espère que les specs de la steam deck ne vont pas limiter la qualité graphique des jeux sur PCs comme le font parfois les développements consoles si des développeurs se mettent à bosser dessus.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

9 minutes de gameplay pour *WWE 2K22*




Un court-métrage pour *Sifu* qui sort le 8 Février sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/sifu...e-cost-of-time




Où on parle rapidement des classes qui seront disponibles dans *Warhammer 40,000 : Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters*, qui doit sortir cette année :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15247...ey-knights.htm

Un résumé du State Of Play spécial *Gran Turismo 7*, qui sort le 4 Mars :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...seums-and-more




Le service de cloud-gaming *GeForce NOW* rajoute 30 jeux à son offre :

https://wccftech.com/geforce-now-add...d-anniversary/

*Dawn of the Monsters*, ce n'est pas que des combats de monstres géants, c'est aussi une histoire. Le jeu doit sortir en Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.destructoid.com/dawn-of-...er-wayforward/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mario Kart 9* devrait être présenté lors du premier Nintendo Direct de l'année :

https://gamerant.com/mario-kart-9-ru...ntendo-direct/

Selon ce qu'a dit Andrew Wilson, le CEO d'EA, lors de son appel aux investisseurs, *Skate 4* devrait sortir "bientôt". Coucou Malware :

https://gamerant.com/skate-4-release-date-when/

Où on parle du MMO *Firefly Online*, qui a dit donner bientôt des nouvelles de son développement en Mars 2016 :

https://gamerant.com/firefly-online-...e-cancelation/

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait, des gens ayant réussi donne des conseils pour se faire rembourser *Battlefield 2042*, en attendant le futur succès promis par le CEO d'EA lors de son appel aux investisseurs :

https://gamingintel.com/how-to-get-a...d-2042-advice/

Le DLC Tribute to the Liberation of Italy pour *Steel Division 2* est sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steel-divis...ign-dlc-launch

*CIG*, qui a pour le moment raté tous les objectifs et les délais de chacune de leurs roadmaps, change de roadmap, qui ne comprendra maintenant que les objectifs qu'ils comptent remplir pour le trimestre suivant. Parce que les joueurs, trop cons, pensaient que tous les objectifs de la roadmap étaient prévus pour un jour prochain. Alors que tout le monde sait que les objectifs à long terme de *Star Citizen / Squadron 42* changent en fonction de ce que Chris Roberts vient juste de lire ou voir :

https://gamerant.com/star-citizen-ro...ges-criticism/
https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ute-48261.html
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15246...vent-decus.htm

Un ancien designer de Razer présente un "machin" pour remplacer les contrôles au clavier. Je vous préviens que le design pourrait vous choquer :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/ex-razer-de...ming-keyboards



Spoiler Alert! 






Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février sur PlayStation :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050846679.html




Le studio Abstraction vient aussi bosser sur le jeu de survie multijoueur *Dune* de Funcom :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050846681.html

----------


## Ruvon

> "Par souci de transparence", les devs de *Star Citizen* retirent les prévisions de leur roadmap à cause de "la communauté qui interprétait la section des sorties (Release View) comme des promesses" :
> https://massivelyop.com/2022/02/03/c...-as-a-promise/
> 
> 
> 
> L'article de MassivelyOP montre la réaction très négative de la communauté depuis hier soir, communauté qui n'apprécie pas vraiment que le retrait de mécaniques qui sont repoussées d'année en année permette à CIG de blâmer la partie de la communauté la plus critique envers le jeu.
> 
> La roadmap de Star Citizen ne montrera donc plus que ce qui est censé sortir au prochain trimestre, le reste étant montré sous forme de progression de chaque équipe pour une tâche donnée. Et comme la fin d'une tâche par une équipe ne signifie pas forcément que quelque chose de concret apparaitra en jeu (par exemple : une équipe qui termine un modèle de personnage ne signifie pas que le personnage est prêt à être intégré directement), le développement de Star Citizen est donc devenu plus opaque que jamais.
> https://robertsspaceindustries.com/r...-tracker/teams
> ...





> Incroyable, la communauté se rend compte qu'on se fout de sa gueule. Epiphanie totale !


Attends qu'ils demandent le remboursement  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *GRID Legends*, qui sort le 25 Février sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050846685.html




L'implantation du tableau de scores promise pour Janvier pour *Battlefield 2042* est reportée au mois de Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...d-until-march/

*Beholgar* est un jeu de plateforme à l'ancienne qui sort le 5 Février sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/beh...n-dexploration




*Quest Of Graal* est un jeu de course/plateforme qui sort demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/que...-platformer-2d




*Tim Schafer* ne veut pas que les jeux de Double Fine soient adaptés en films :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15243...ouble-fine.htm

*Starsand* est un jeu de survie avec beaucoup de sable, disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/starsand-my...die-spotlight/




Un site de fan liste les jeux compatibles avec le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/st.../1100-6500234/

https://steamdeckverified.avery.cafe/

Après le demake de Bloodborne, vous prendrez bien une démo pour le demake de *Persona 4* sur Game Boy :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/a-.../1100-6500253/





Des nouvelles de *Nintendo* en vrac :

- *Breath of the Wild 2* est bien parti pour sortir cette année.
- 2.74 millions d'exemplaires écoulés pour *Metroid Dread*.
- Ils voient du "potentiel" dans les NFT.
- *Pokemon Legends Arceus* est le deuxième jeu qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement au Japon, derrière Animal Crossing.
- *Pokemon Sword and Shield* est le second jeu pokémon le plus vendu.
- Ils vont pas faire un concours avec Sony et Microsoft pour acheter des trucs.
- Par contre, ils ont vendus moins de jeux et de consoles que l'année dernière.
- 103.54 millions de Switch vendues, plus que la Wii.
- La Switch est en "milieu de vie" selon le CEO. Ils prévoient donc une durée de vie de 10 ans.

https://www.gamesradar.com/breath-of...-2022-release/
https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/02/m...-2-74m-copies/
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/news/nintendo-nfts/
https://wccftech.com/nintendo-compete-acquisitions/
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ith-sales-down
https://kotaku.com/nintendo-switch-w...dat-1848472923
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846663.html

La musique de *Pokemon Diamond and Pearl* est disponible gratuitement :

https://www.destructoid.com/pokemon-...sound-library/





La grande discussion sur les forums de *Destiny 2* ne concerne pas l'achat de Bungie par Sony ... Mais plutôt de savoir si les vers vivants lancés par une nouvelle arme font partie de l'espèce des ennemis, le Hive. Parce que ce serait éthiquement discutable :

https://kotaku.com/destiny-2-witch-q...aby-1848470390

L'agence de services de développement pour jeux vidéo *Amber* ouvre un nouveau studio. En Ukraine :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...dio-in-ukraine

Un concept-art animé pour la Corporation Xenofresh de *Starfield* :

https://gamerant.com/starfield-xenof...d-concept-art/





*Marvel's Avengers* existe encore et rajoute un costume pour Hawkeye. Non, je ne partage pas cette nouvelle pour me moquer du pic à 717 joueurs simultanés du jeu sur Steam ce week-end. Non, pas mon genre :

https://gamerant.com/marvels-avenger...-ronin-outfit/

https://steamcharts.com/app/997070

La pétition pour qu'une suite de *Days Gone*, le jeu qui s'est planté parce que les joueurs l'achetaient en promo et pas plein tarif mais en fait pas vraiment, approche des 150.000 signatures :

https://gamerant.com/days-gone-2-pet...el-fan-demand/

La mise à jour qui devrait corriger les problèmes de matchmaking du mode Big Team Battle de *Halo Infinite* a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...-coming-today/

Un machin est sorti sur *Kalof Warzone* pour la nouvelle année lunaire. Il a été désactivé car il causait des crashs du jeu :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...-pack-disabled

La mise à jour de Février du jeu de survie multijoueur *Rust* a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...-pack-disabled

Les filtres du chat de Steam peuvent maintenant être activé dans le chat in-game de *Garry’s Mod* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/garrys-mod/chat-filter-patch

Des développeurs sont très contents du *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/developer...orks-for-real/

Le gigantesque mod *Stardew Valley Expanded* a atteint la version 1.14 ... Et le moddeur prévoit déjà de commencer à travailler sur une version 2.0 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...or-version-20/

----------


## KOUB

*AMD* a gagné plein d'argent cette année :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-rakes-in...rnings-report/

*WASD Curios* est un nouvel événement dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable pour que les développeurs indés présentent leur travail :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/wasd/interv...-lilley-roucan
https://www.pcgamesn.com/wasd/curios-signup





*Phil Spencer* va recevoir un Lifetime Achievement Award le 24 Février par l'Academy of Interactive Arts & Sciences (AIAS). C'est Todd Howard qui le le remettra :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/03/p...t-dice-awards/

*Wordle* est passé de moins de 5000 visiteurs mensuels en Octobre à 45 millions fin Janvier :

https://www.thegamer.com/wordle-site...00900-percent/

*Epic* a racheté le studio d'animation Spire Animation Studios, co-fondé par le producteur de Ratatouille et How To Train Your Dragon :

https://gamerant.com/epic-games-inve...ation-studios/

*Epic* a déposé le nom Epic Games Megaverse ... Youhou :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mes-megaverse/

Ça va très bien pour *Konami*, qui fait +12% de chiffre d'affaires sur le 9 premiers mois de son année fiscale :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nth-financials

*Konami* va d'ailleurs continuer à vendre des NFTs, qu'ils voient comme "nécessaire à la préservation de l'art". Faut leur expliquer le copier-coller :

https://noisypixel.net/konami-contin...eeable-future/
https://www.thegamer.com/konami-nft-castlevania-art/

C'était le jour des résultats financiers de *Meta Facebook* aujourd'hui. La division Reality Labs a gagné 2.2 milliards de dollars dont 1 grâce aux jeux sur Occulus ... Mais accuse au total une perte de 10 milliards de dollars. C'est le développement du Metaverse qui coûte cher il parait :

https://www.thegamer.com/mark-zucker...rse-2021-loss/

D'ailleurs, après des résultats en forte baisse (Apple qui empêche de traquer le monde, les jeunes qui vont sur Tik-Tok, etc), la valeur en bourse de *Meta Facebook* a perdue 25 % :

https://www.wsj.com/articles/meta-pl...21-11643762900

*Ubisoft* fait un partenariat avec la HBAR Foundation à propos d'un réseau décentralisé ou d'un machin à base de blockchain efficace énergétiquement :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/03/u...edera-network/

*GameStop* va lancer sa plateforme d'achat de NFT cette année avec Immutable X et a 100 millions de dollars pour financer des développeurs qui voudraient faire des machins à NFT à vendre sur leur plateforme :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/03/g...100m-dev-fund/

Satya Nadella, le CEO de *Microsoft* dit que l'achat d'*Activision-Blizzard* est motivé par la création du "prochain internet". Ha, je croyais bêtement que c'était pour l'agent moi. Et faire chier Sony aussi, ce qui n'est pas négligeable. Ptêt pouvoir gifler Bobby Kotick à l'occasion, je sais pas :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...next-internet/

Sur les 3.6 milliards de dollars offerts par Sony pour acheter *Bungie*, un tiers environ va servir à payer les développeurs pour qu'ils ne fuient pas le studio ... Faudrait aussi régler les problèmes de harcélement et de sexisme, je pense que ça aiderait :

https://kotaku.com/sony-ps5-destiny-...-bi-1848474125

Les *AirTags* d'Apple ont une fonctionnalité pour émettre un bip quand ils sont proches d'un appareil Apple auquel ils ne sont pas liés. L'idée est de prévenir les gens qui en porterait un qui ne leur appartiendrait pas, posé par une personne qui voudrait ... je sais pas ... pister une personne par exemple. Et donc, des AirTags sont maintenant mis en vente sur certains sites ... Avec un haut-parleur physiquement saboté. C'est une idée de merde de base ces machins, va falloir s'y faire :

https://gizmodo.com/silenced-airtags...ine-1848473673

Le streameur *Schmooey* a longtemps été considéré comme le meilleur joueur de Guitar Hero ... Une vidéo de Karl Jobst démontre que tout était une arnaque. En réponse, Schmooey a avoué et supprimé toutes ses vidéos :

https://gamerant.com/worlds-best-gui...ayer-cheating/




Nan, mais les cryptomonnaies, grâce à la blockchain, c'est super sécurisé, hyper fiable... Un vil piratin a créé l'équivalent de 120.000 Ethers (320 millions de dollars) à partir de rien sur la plateforme d'échange Wormhole :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wormhole-cryptocurrency-heist/

Les NFT ne sont pas seulement une insulte à l'intelligence des joueurs, un attentat à la nature, et une cible d'arnaques inépuisables ... Ça sert aussi à blanchir l'argent sale :

https://www.clubic.com/nft/actualite...roissance.html

Un vil piration américain prétend avoir fait tomber l'internet de la Corée du Nord à lui tout seul :

https://gizmodo.com/american-hacker-...ern-1848468102

Le nouvel abonnement internet *Starlink Premium* promet du 500 Mbps maximum contre 250 Mbps maximum pour le standard. L'abonnement premium coute 2500$ de hardware et un abonnement mensuel de 500$ contre respectivement 499 et 99$ pour le standard. Si l'antenne attire plus de chats, ça doit valoir le coup :

https://gizmodo.com/starlink-premium...ice-1848467953 
https://gizmodo.com/if-i-fits-i-sits...ate-1848327155

Il y aura des changements le 29 Mars dans les *Google Workspace*, histoire de rendre la possibilité de contrôler les données que vous partagez avec Google un peu plus compliquée :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ing-for-users/

----------


## Wedgge

> "Par souci de transparence", les devs de *Star Citizen* retirent les prévisions de leur roadmap à cause de "la communauté qui interprétait la section des sorties (Release View) comme des promesses" :
> https://massivelyop.com/2022/02/03/c...-as-a-promise/
> 
> 
> 
> L'article de MassivelyOP montre la réaction très négative de la communauté depuis hier soir, communauté qui n'apprécie pas vraiment que le retrait de mécaniques qui sont repoussées d'année en année permette à CIG de blâmer la partie de la communauté la plus critique envers le jeu.
> 
> La roadmap de Star Citizen ne montrera donc plus que ce qui est censé sortir au prochain trimestre, le reste étant montré sous forme de progression de chaque équipe pour une tâche donnée. Et comme la fin d'une tâche par une équipe ne signifie pas forcément que quelque chose de concret apparaitra en jeu (par exemple : une équipe qui termine un modèle de personnage ne signifie pas que le personnage est prêt à être intégré directement), le développement de Star Citizen est donc devenu plus opaque que jamais.
> https://robertsspaceindustries.com/r...-tracker/teams
> ...


Incroyable, des fanatiques réalisent qu'ils se sont fait rituellement sodomisés du coup ils sont pas content.

Edit : grillé  :tired: .

----------


## Erkin_

> Un résumé du State Of Play spécial *Gran Turismo 7*, qui sort le 4 Mars :
> 
> https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...seums-and-more
> 
> https://youtu.be/iyyMREY3hL4


Pour une fois, je suis jaloux d'un jeu playstation.

----------


## Ruvon

> *Activision Blizzard* publiera ses chiffres pour le Q4 2021 demain.
> 
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...0131005887/en/


Voilà :




> Activision Blizzard clôt 2021 avec un chiffre d'affaires qui dépasse 8,8 milliards de dollars


https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...es-8-8-billion






> Demain on pourra voir *Ghostwire Tokyo*, le prochain jeu de Tango Gameworks lors d'un "Official showcase". Ça sort le 23 mars sur PC et PS5, plus tard sur Xbox et personnellement ça me botte bien !
> 
> 
> 
> En attendant je remets le dernier trailer :


Voilà le dit trailer :




Et voilà la page Steam qui indique une sortie au 25 mars et 60€ en précommande.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ostWire_Tokyo/



*Infinity Ward* tease le futur *Call of Duty*.







*Warcraft* sur mobile ?

https://www.polygon.com/22916850/war...unced-blizzard

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le streameur *Schmooey* a longtemps été considéré comme le meilleur joueur de Guitar Hero ... Une vidéo de Karl Jobst démontre que tout était une arnaque. En réponse, Schmooey a avoué et supprimé toutes ses vidéos :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/worlds-best-gui...ayer-cheating/


Petite correction, c'est la communauté de Clone Hero (clone gratuit de Guitar Hero pour PC, très prisé des joueurs de haut niveau) qui a mis le pot aux roses en évidence et poussé le tricheur à avouer, pas Karl Jobst lui-même. Sa vidéo est une sorte de _post mortem_ à l'attention du grand public (très bien foutue, je recommande), mais tout s'était déjà joué en amont.

Je profite de l'irruption du sujet pour vous signaler la vidéo la plus impressionnante que vous verrez de toute votre vie : Megalodon First Ever 100% FC

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les deux du fond qui ont raté l'info, *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* est maintenant disponible.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._2_Stay_Human/

Les configurations recommandées, pour info :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

4k 60 FPS RTX+High sur une 3080  ::XD:: 

Il a du mal en 1440P à tenir les 60 fps  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre je reconnais que le RTX est un vrai plus sur ce jeu ! surtout le RTGI.

----------


## pesos

> Voilà le dit trailer :
> 
> https://youtu.be/vGScfDMeId8
> 
> Et voilà la page Steam qui indique une sortie au 25 mars et 60€ en précommande.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ostWire_Tokyo/


J'aime vraiment la DA, les combats ont l'air cool mais c'est principalement ce qui est montré.

Du coup j'ai toujours des interrogations par rapport à la boucle de gameplay et à l'éventuelle exploration...

----------


## Erkin_

Ça ne me fait pas du tout rêver. Le gameplay semble extrêmement mou (à voir au clavier/souris), les mouvements risibles et les interactions avec l'environnement totalement absentes.

----------


## Ruvon

*Hideo Kojima* a beaucoup trop de temps libre, du coup il lance un podcast (évidemment en japonais) sur Audible.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-own-podcast/



Square Enix annonce *Voice of Cards: The Forsaken Maiden*, deuxième jeu de ce qui est devenu une franchise, qui sortira sur console et Steam le 17 février.






Dernière vidéo en date de *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters* sur l'Apothicaire.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Daemonhunters/






L'édition physique de *Sifu* sera distribuée par Microids et sera disponible le 3 mai (alors que le jeu lui sort le 8 février).






*Bungie* fait ses courses chez *Riot* pour son nouveau directeur du* Destiny Universe Transmedia*.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...edia-expansion



Dernière mise à jour d'*Unexplored 2: The Wayfarer* avant la sortie (dont la date n'est pas encore précisée) présentée en vidéo.






Le créateur de *Left 4 Dead*, Mike Booth, trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez de jeux coopératifs.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lef...gh-co-op-games



Sortie hier de *Fayburrow*, un projet étudiant gratuit qui a une sacrée DA.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1873860/Fayburrow/






*Unity* a sorti ses chiffres et annonce avoir fait une belle fin d'année 2021.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...uarter-results



Le *fond public saoudien* continue d'investir dans le jeu vidéo, avec des investissements accrus chez Capcom et Nexon.

----------


## Ruvon

*What's Beyond Us*, un shooter coop ambiance cyberpunk cocoricoesque par un studio apparemment basé à Oh, la, la, la, Brive-la-Gaillarde :




> What’s Beyond Us is a unique coop experience based on a French cyberpunk universe.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ats_Beyond_Us/

Pas trouvé le trailer sur Youtube, donc voila celui de la page Steam mais faut cliquer là : https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...m?t=1643971272



On reste dans le coop spatial avec *Apollo: A Co-Op Game*, qui s'était déjà annoncé et qui ouvre aujourd'hui sa page Steam avec démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...o_A_CoOp_Game/






Quelle surprise, le partenaire d'*Ubisoft* dans son projet de *NFT* ne serait pas si Eco-Friendly que ça ? Les bras m'en tombent des nues.

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisofts-nf...um-blockchain/

----------


## Ruvon

> *Adapt*, un Spore-like qui a une démo.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/888780/Adapt/


*Adapt* a maintenant un trailer :






*Rockstar Games* donne des nouvelles de *GTA 6* et confirme être activement en train de bosser dessus.

https://www.polygon.com/22917752/gta...o-vi-confirmed

----------


## Elma

> *Rockstar Games* donne des nouvelles de *GTA 6* et confirme être activement en train de bosser dessus.
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/22917752/gta...o-vi-confirmed


On veut un *Bully* 2 à l'école des sorciers !

----------


## Ruvon

On pourra offrir des abonnements sur *Youtube* comme on le fait sur Twitch.

https://www.thegamer.com/youtube-getting-gifted-subs/



PC Gamer parle d'un streamer qui a signalé un don frauduleux de bits sur *Twitch* et qui s'est fait punir en "récompense" puisqu'il ne pouvait plus recevoir de bits. Sauf que l'article de PC Gamer n'est pas à jour : le streamer en question a depuis remercié Twitch d'avoir résolu la situation.

J'imagine que l'article sera mis à jour.

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-punis...lent-donation/







*The Fellowship Sanctuary*, la mise à jour qui ajoute la Co-op Online dans *Children of Morta*, sera disponible le 14 février.

Ils arrivent ainsi au bout de leur roadmap.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...52724723940150








*It Takes Two* a passé les 5 millions de copies vendues.







*Factorio* donne des nouvelles de son extension.

https://factorio.com/blog/post/fff-367



*Stardeus* annonce sa sortie en Early Access le 15 septembre 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1380910/Stardeus/






La Corruption dans *Total War: WARHAMMER III*, comment ça marche.






Présentation complète des classes de *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate*.






Le lead designer d'Apex quitte *Respawn*.

----------


## Ruvon

Au départ, *Ghostwire: Tokyo* était développé pour être *The Evil Within 3*.




> GameSpot recently got the chance to see a hands-off demonstration of Ghostwire: Tokyo, where we learned from the development team that prior to taking is current form, the game was planned as *The Evil Within 3 before changing enough to warrant a new IP*.


https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gh.../1100-6500301/



Maintenant que les chiffres d'ABK (*Activision Blizzard King*) sont sortis, on constate une baisse des utilisateurs, contrairement à *Square Enix* qui voit les siens augmenter, bien aidé par Final Fantasy XIV.

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ough-the-ranks

https://www.pcgamer.com/square-enix-...ccess-in-2021/







Sortie de *Land of Screens*, par le studio derrière Where the Water Tastes Like Wine ou Half Past Fate.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nd_of_Screens/






L'*UE* ordonne que toutes les données personnelles collectées via des ad consent pop-ups soient supprimées.




> GDPR enforcer rules that IAB Europe’s consent popups are unlawful
> Google, Amazon, and the entire tracking industry relies on IAB Europe’s consent system, which has now been found to be illegal following complaints coordinated by ICCL. 
> 
> EU data protection authorities find that the consent popups that plagued Europeans for years are illegal. All data collected through them must be deleted. *This decision impacts Google’s, Amazon’s and Microsoft’s online advertising businesses*.


https://www.iccl.ie/news/gdpr-enforc...-are-unlawful/

https://www.pcgamer.com/eu-orders-al...ps-be-deleted/



L'Arabie Saoudite ne sait plus quoi faire de son argent et claque 1,1 milliards dans un nouveau programme : L’Arabie saoudite a annoncé aujourd’hui le lancement d'*Ignite* , un nouveau programme pour la création et la production de contenus numériques.




> *Ignite vise à tripler le volume du marché des contenus numériques du secteur des jeux vidéo*, de l’audio, de la vidéo et de la publicité. Le programme est soutenu par un investissement de 1,1 milliard de dollars et comprend des initiatives telles que le soutien financier d’entreprises et start-ups locales, régionales et internationales, le développement d’infrastructures, le développement des talents et l’amélioration de la politique et de la réglementation pour permettre au secteur de croître rapidement.


http://www.presseagence.fr/lettre-ec...us-numeriques/






> On veut un *Bully* 2 à l'école des sorciers !


Oui mais au Far West alors !



Article sous paywall donc je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il y a dedans, mais pour les curieux et abonnés : Business Insider titre : *Google is trying to salvage its failing Stadia game service with a new focus on striking deals with Peloton, Bungie, and others under the brand 'Google Stream'*

Ça vend du rêve  ::ninja:: 

https://www.businessinsider.com/goog...22-2?r=US&IR=T



*Songs of Conquest* cherche de nouveaux Alpha testers :





Et vient de sortir une petite vidéo de dev :






Annonce du DLC *Endless Battles* pour *Black Book* qui sortira le 18 février.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...08124168189048

https://rpgamer.com/2022/02/black-bo...dlc-announced/

----------


## Franky Mikey

La bien-nommée plate-forme d'échange *Wormhole* s'est fait voler 320 millions de dollars de cryptomonnaies en raison d'une faille de sécurité. La maison-mère a renfloué et les dirigeants mendient la restitution auprès des pirates, moyennant une rançon de 10 millions. 
Toujours aussi inviolable.  :Cafe2: 

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...4_4408996.html
https://journalducoin.com/actualites...milliers-deth/

EDIT : déjà passé hier, apparemment. C'est pas grave, plus de monde en profitera.

----------


## Ruvon

La liste des *2021 Aggie Award Nominees* :





Spoiler Alert! 


*Best Story*
One of the core components of any adventure, the game’s narrative must engage the player’s interest and imagination. Entertaining in its own right, a good story also immerses the player in a believable game world and serves as motivation to overcome the challenges presented. While often accompanied by quality writing, the plot is a distinct feature that may or may not be ably supported by the actual dialogue – if in fact it has dialogue at all.

*Alfred Hitchcock – Vertigo
Backbone
The Forgotten City
The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Impostor Factory
Lacuna
Minute of Islands
Mutropolis
Road 96
Strangeland*

*Best Writing – Comedy*
Arguably the hardest genre to write well, comedy done right has the ability both to amuse and uplift, finding humour in the ordinary and laughter in the unexpected. Often dismissed for not being “serious writing” (oh, the irony!), comedy has long been a beloved adventure staple and deserves appropriate recognition.

*An Airport for Aliens Currently Run by Dogs
The Big Con
Chicory: A Colorful Tale
Cleo: A Pirate’s Tale
The Darkside Detective: A Fumble in the Dark
Impostor Factory
Inspector Waffles
Mutropolis
Not Another Weekend
Overboard!*

*Best Writing – Drama*
If comedy lifts the soul, then drama explores and challenges it. Though sometimes misrepresented as dry and boring or overly theatrical, a gripping drama simply engages players on a deeper emotional level. Quality writing is essential in maintaining the player’s connection to the characters, game world, and the story unfolding.

*Backbone
The Forgotten City
The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Half Past Fate: Romantic Distancing
Impostor Factory
Lacuna
Life Is Strange: True Colors
Minute of Islands
Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One
Strangeland*

*Best Character*
Gabriel Knight... April Ryan... Guybrush Threepwood. These names roll off the tongue of any adventure gamer as a testament to the importance of compelling protagonists in an adventure. But just as important are the villains, sidekicks, and significant supporting characters, which are often the juiciest parts. This category recognizes those who have made the most memorable contribution, regardless of role.

*Sir Typhil (Alien Function)
Howard Lotor (Backbone)
Galerius (The Forgotten City)
Henry Mosse (Henry Mosse and the Wormhole Conspiracy)
Inspector Waffles (Inspector Waffles)
Meredith Weiss (Lake)
Alex Chen (Life Is Strange: True Colors)
Mo (Minute of Islands)
Veronica Villensey (Overboard!)
Aine Magari (Root Film)*

*Best Gameplay*
Puzzles are an integral aspect of adventure gameplay, but not the only one. Good pacing, rich exploration, and variety of activities are all factors in player enjoyment as well, all suitably integrated into the storyline. The best games seek the right balance of these elements for the most rewarding gameplay experience, whatever the approach.

*Chicory: A Colorful Tale
Down in Bermuda
Escape Simulator
The Forgotten City
Gamedec
Lacuna
Maskmaker
Overboard!
Riddle of the Sphinx: The Awakening
Strangeland*

*Best Concept
*A somewhat ambiguous category meant to highlight any unusual, distinctive element. A creative concept can run the gamut from unique story premise to clever game mechanics, from stylistic choice to technical innovation. For the purpose of this award, it doesn’t even need to have been successfully implemented, as it’s the idea itself that deserves the acknowledgement in a genre renowned for its conservative approach. (Note: VR is a shared evolution among many new adventures, so that alone does not constitute an individual game concept.)

*Chicory: A Colorful Tale
The Forgotten City
Genesis Noir
A Juggler’s Tale
Moncage
NUTS
Overboard!
Tandem: A Tale of Shadows
Twelve Minutes
Unbound: Worlds Apart*

*Best Setting*
Adventures can transport us to memorable places we’ve never been before, including those we never even imagined. Or perhaps to locales inspired by real-world locations, but never quite like this, making them feel fresh and new and awe-inspiring all over again. In these games, the setting is like an integral character of its own, inseparable from the story taking place within its borders.

*Backbone
The Forgotten City
Lake
Maskmaker
The Medium
Minute of Islands
Papetura
Saint Kotar
Slice of Sea
Strangeland*

*Best Graphic Design*
If a picture is worth a thousand words, this category speaks volumes. Regardless of technique, this award recognizes games that are not only visually attractive but stylistically distinctive. One look at a screenshot should elicit not only jaw-dropping admiration, but intuitive recognition of the game to which it belongs. This award includes both game world and character design, but not cinematics.

*The Artful Escape
Backbone
ENCODYA
Genesis Noir
Growbot
Milo and the Magpies
Minute of Islands
Mundaun
Strangeland
TOHU*

*Best Animation*
From “bustling” city streets that look deserted to clouds that never move, animation is rarely the genre’s strong suit, often the victim of budget constraints. But richly animated adventures add so much to player immersion that any game that goes the extra mile in this area is deserving of appreciation. This category includes in-game character and ambient animations, plus cinematic cutscenes.

*Backbone
The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes
ENCODYA
The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Happy Game
The Medium
Minute of Islands
Omno
Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One
Voyage*

*Best Music*
As a complementary element playing in the background, often a game’s music is noticeable only when it becomes intrusive, but a strong score and attention to timing can add so much to the ambience. Dramatic escalations can heighten tension at just the right moments, while a catchy theme song can make a soundtrack truly memorable, and an in-game number even more so. Whatever its particular strengths, the game that excels musically deserves its accolades, even if its impact is subtle.

*The Artful Escape
Critters for Sale
The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Impostor Factory
Lake
Life Is Strange: True Colors
NUTS
Road 96
Scarlet Hood and the Wicked Wood
TOEM*

*Best Acting (Voice or Live Action)*
Often under-valued by publishers but never by gamers, good acting can enhance a player’s investment in characters as surely as poor acting can ruin it. With so much international localization, voice-overs can be difficult to skillfully oversee, but any game benefits greatly from proper direction and believable acting. Live acting, meanwhile, adds an entirely new realistic dynamic, but the added realism makes it that much harder to pull off successfully. This category refers to the overall quality of performances in a game, not to individual characters.

*Agatha Christie – Hercule Poirot: The First Cases
The Forgotten City
Lake
Life Is Strange: True Colors
Minute of Islands
Mutropolis
Sam & Max: This Time It’s Virtual!
Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One
Strangeland
Twelve Minutes*

*Best Sound Effects*
As with animation, sound effects are frequently given short shrift in adventures, but effective use of audio adds a vital layer of moody ambience. You may not be able to put your finger on the reason, but some games make you feel like you’re really there, and often the atmospheric sounds have drawn you in subconsciously.

*The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes
Down in Bermuda
Genesis Noir
Happy Game
Lake
Milo and the Magpies
Minute of Islands
Papetura
Time Loader
Warp Frontier*

*Best Non-Traditional Adventure*
For a genre that’s remained largely unchanged for decades, it’s actually got a rich history of experimental titles that push the creative envelope in unique, memorable ways. They don’t “evolve” or “redefine” adventures, but rather expand our understanding of what an adventure can be with their bold vision. Purists may resist, but this award honours those games that stretch beyond traditional genre conventions to offer something completely new, or at least present the familiar in imaginative new ways.

*Chicory: A Colorful Tale
The Forgotten City
The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles
Lake
Minute of Islands
NUTS
Omno
Overboard!
Road 96
Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One*

*Best Traditional Adventure*
Why mess with a good thing? While innovative adventures provide a welcome breath of fresh air, the lifeblood of the genre continues to be the many games that closely adhere to the comfortable, tried-and-true design formulas. Full of inventory and/or logic puzzles, memorable character dialogue, epic storylines and immersive exploration, they may not have changed much since Monkey Island and Myst – or even the original Zork for some – but they’re no less enjoyable when done well.

*Almost My Floor
Backbone
The Darkside Detective: A Fumble in the Dark
Lacuna
Life Is Strange: True Colors
Murder Mystery Machine
Mutropolis
Not Another Weekend
Slice of Sea
Strangeland*








> Article sous paywall donc je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il y a dedans, mais pour les curieux et abonnés : Business Insider titre : *Google is trying to salvage its failing Stadia game service with a new focus on striking deals with Peloton, Bungie, and others under the brand 'Google Stream'*
> 
> Ça vend du rêve 
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/goog...22-2?r=US&IR=T


L'article de Game Developer sur le sujet, qui nous explique que Stadia s'orienterait plutôt vers les éditeurs que les joueurs :




> *Google might be pivoting its Stadia brand away from consumers and more toward large publishers*. The goal would be to license the game streaming technology under the name "Google Stream" to companies like AT&T, Bungie, Capcom, and maybe even...Peloton, the manufacturer of cycling machines?
> 
> That news comes from Insider, which spoke with sources familiar with Google's plans. Apparently the hope is that Google's (admittedly impressive) game-streaming technology would be more profitable as a "white-label" product that fuels cloud streaming sessions under the name of other companies.
> 
> Supposedly only about "20 percent" of Stadia's team is still working on consumer technology.


https://www.gamedeveloper.com/the-cl...for-publishers



Sortie de* Escape the Ayuwoki: Horror Night*, jeu d'horreur / survie en coop.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Horror_Night/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,

Grande nouvelle concernant *GTA*. GTA 5 Online sera gratuit pour les possesseurs de PS5, 3 mois après la sortie de sa version améliorée le 15 Mars. Rien pour les joueurs sur XBox Series par contre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15257...t-le-monde.htm

S'il y a un remake de *Resident Evil 4* dans les cartons de Capcom, Shinji Mikami espère qu'ils amélioreront l'histoire ... Vu qu'il l'a écrite en 3 semaines :

https://www.destructoid.com/re4-rema...ami-interview/

Voilà le support des écrans larges et du ray tracing en mod pour le Demake *Bloodborne PSX* :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-dema...n-ray-tracing/




1.5 millions de vente pour *Monster Hunter Stories 2: Wings of Ruin* :

https://noisypixel.net/monster-hunte...dwide-artwork/





Un pack spécial mariage pour *Les Sims 4* a fuité ainsi que sa date de sortie du 17 Février :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-sims-4/...ries-game-pack





*Bandai Namco* travaille depuis quelques années sur son propre moteur :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050846715.html

Si *Square Enix* a gagné plein d'argent cette année, c'est grâce à Final Fantasy XIV :

https://www.pcgamer.com/square-enix-...ccess-in-2021/

*Unity* a gagné plein d'argent l'année fiscale dernière :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nt-to-usd1-1bn

*Ghostwire: Tokyo*, qui doit sortir le 25 Mars, a été présenté hier :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...kyo-48264.html




Et d'ailleurs, ici une interview de Shinji Mikami et Kenji Kimura à propos de leur meilleure recette de soupe au fromage :

https://www.thegamer.com/ghostwire-t...-kenji-kimura/

Au départ, *Ghostwire: Tokyo* aurait dû être *The Eveil Within 3* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gh.../1100-6500301/

Et les configurations requises pour le jeu, tant qu'à faire :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/here-...ostwire-tokyo/

Le roguelike au tour par tour *RFM* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rfm...onde-parallele




*Fayburrow* est un jeu d'aventures réalisé pour un projet étudiant, gratuit sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/fay...nture-etudiant

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1873860/Fayburrow/




*Naughty Dog* travaille actuellement sur 3 jeux :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15257...nt-ouverts.htm

Ça se passe très bien pour *Dying Light 2* qui, 24h après sa sortie, a déjà un pic de joueurs simultanés sur Steam 4 fois plus élevé que le pic le plus élevé de Dying Light premier du nom :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...-all-time-peak

L'*Arabie Saoudite* a acheté des bouts de Capcom et de Nexon :

https://www.thegamer.com/saudi-arabi...-capcom-nexon/

*Grand Theft Auto VI* est bien en développement et "bien avancé". Pour rappel, des rumeurs basées sur les projections financières de Take-Two prévoient une sortie pour Mars 2024 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rockstar-says/

Où on parle du MMORPG en VR *Zenith: The Last City*, sorti la semaine dernière :

https://kotaku.com/zenith-mmo-vr-rev...orp-1848477951




*Activision Blizzard*, a gagné moins d'argent que la dernière année fiscale. Un jeu Warcraft sur mobiles est prévu, certains y voient l'arrivée de World Of Warcraft Mobile. Et le prochain Kalof, confié à Infinity Ward, sera "une nouvelle génération de Kalof", "le plus ambitieux jamais produit". Comme d'hab quoi. Et la boîte engage encore plus pour faire encore plus de Kalof :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/03/a...-expectations/
https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/ac...craft-a-venir/
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15256...ur-bientot.htm
https://www.millenium.org/news/386561.html
https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/03/a...-call-of-duty/

Il y a d'autres projets en cours pour les *30 ans de Kirby*, autre que le jeu Kirby and the Forgotten Land :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-multip...sary-projects/

Le jeu de cartes - RPG *Voice of Cards: The Forsaken Maiden* sortira le 17 Février sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/voice-of-card...pc-standalone/





Le réseau routier de la Californie va être amélioré dans *American Truck Simulator* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/californi...uck-simulator/

Une possible démo d'*Overwatch 2* est apparue sur battle.net :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386562.html





5 millions de copies vendues pour *It Takes Two* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050846709.html

6.5 millions de copies vendues pour *Pokémon Legends: Arceus*. En une semaine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-in-seven-days

----------


## Ruvon

> Square Enix annonce *Voice of Cards: The Forsaken Maiden*, deuxième jeu de ce qui est devenu une franchise, qui sortira sur console et Steam le 17 février.


Et voilà la page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rsaken_Maiden/



20 Tactical RPG en tour par tour prévus pour 2022, par les Turn Based Lovers.

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/20...-rpgs-of-2022/






Annonce de *Artificial Extinction 2*, suite de... Artificial Extinction, prévu en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Extinction_2/






*Ubisoft* poursuit en justice le producteur de concerts *Assassin's Creed Symphony*.




> Ubisoft prétend que MGP a violé le contrat à plusieurs reprises, notamment en n'obtenant pas l'approbation d'Ubisoft pour chaque utilisation de ses marques, en ne respectant pas les normes de qualité minimales et en ne payant pas les droits d'auteur.


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-symphony-show

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay et des nouvelles pour *Company of Heroes 3* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...y-of-heroes-3/




Le mod Old Lords pour *Dark Souls Remastered* rajoute un tas de trucs au jeu :

https://wccftech.com/dark-souls-rema...d-cut-content/

https://www.nexusmods.com/darksoulsr...ab=description

Les jeux réalisés lors de la *Vampire Jam*, une game jam dans l'univers de Vampire: The Masquerade, sont disponibles gratuitement sur itch.io. Le gagnant, qui devrait sortir sur Steam en free-to-play, est Heartless Lullaby, un RPG isométrique inspiré de Disco Elysium :

https://www.destructoid.com/vampire-...ers-spotlight/

https://itch.io/jam/vtm/entries

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain *Nintendo Direct* pourrait avoir lieu la semaine prochaine. Et selon d'autres personnes bien informées ou pas, il se pourrait qu'on y présente Mario Kart 9 :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-direct-february-when/

*Marvel's Avengers Realm of Champions*, le jeu sur portables de 3 contre 3, ferme ses serveurs :

https://gamerant.com/marvel-realm-of...own-this-year/

Les tricheurs, pourtant dénoncés, sur *Halo Infinite*, continuent de pouvoir jouer tranquillement :

https://gamingintel.com/reported-hal...nt-got-banned/

Présentation des capacités de Mad Maggie, le prochain personnage jouable d'*Apex Legends* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/mad-maggi...-apex-legends/




Nouvelle bande-annonce présentant la ville de New Kaineng dans l'extension End of Dragons pour le MMO *Guild Wars 2* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/guild-war...-kaineng-city/




Un stress-test public aura lieu pour le FPS free-to-play *World War 3* en Mars. Le jeu était déjà sorti payant et avait bidé sec :

https://nofrag.com/world-war-3-un-st...evu-pour-mars/

Nouvelle bêta ferméele 10 Mars  pour le FPS multijoueur free-to-play *The Cycle: Frontier* :

https://nofrag.com/une-nouvelle-beta...mars-prochain/

La mise à jour arctique pour *Rust* a été déployée hier :

https://nofrag.com/rust-vous-propose...-de-larctique/




Le DLC oseph: Collapse pour *Far Cry 6* sera disponible le 8 Février :

https://nofrag.com/le-dernier-dlc-de...-le-8-fevrier/

Où on parle de la mécanique de colonisation dans le futur jeu de stratégie *Victoria 3* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/victoria-3/colonies

La 2ème saison de *Deep Rock Galactic* devrait commencer en Avril. Et y a une nouvelle arbalète en arme secondaire :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/deep-rock-g...-2-launch-date




La prochaine mise à jour de *Baldur's Gate 3* devrait avoir lieu en Février selon le post d'un développeur sur le reddit chinois pour la nouvelle année lunaire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/looks-like-t...ng-this-month/

Il se peut que *Dying Light 2* crashe au démarrage. Voilà la bidouille pour éviter ça :

https://www.pcgamer.com/if-dying-lig...e-heres-a-fix/

----------


## KOUB

La liste des jeux nommés aux *Pégases 2022* :

https://www.actugaming.net/pegases-2...nommes-472339/

*Hideo Kojima* a maintenant un podcast nommé Radioverse, où il pourra kojimer autant qu'il veut :

https://www.destructoid.com/hideo-ko...mazon-audible/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Stadia* serait sur le point de se faire enterrer très profond par google, encore plus profond que google+. L'idée serait maintenant de vendre la technologie pour que des entreprises ouvrent leurs propres services de streaming. Bungie aurait été intéressé avant le rachat par Sony, ainsi que Capcom et Peloton (la marque de tapis de marche interdite à la maison blanche et sur lesquels des acteurs meurent dans des séries) :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...ud-gaming.html
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/go.../1100-6500333/

Suite aux nombreuses plaintes de la Toei contre un youtubeur qui critiquait des animes pour atteinte au droit d'auteur, beaucoup plus strict au Japon que partout ailleurs *Youtube* a décidé d'innover en permettant en gros le fair use ailleurs dans le monde et en bloquant les vidéos au Japon. Du coup, histoire de marquer sa mauvaise humeur, la compagnie de production du 1er film Pokémon poursuit un youtubeur néo-zaélandais qui fait des parodies de Pokémon depuis 8 ans. Au Japon. Au tribunal des "petites créances". Pour enlever ses vidéos et payer 700$. L'idée est évidemment de faire peur au défendeur, qui ne peut que de toute façon que très peu se défendre (trouver un avocat international spécialisé dans les droits d'auteurs internationaux  est ... compliqué et cher). Pour l'instant, une seule poursuite de ce type a lieu :

https://kotaku.com/youtube-shopro-su...n-p-1848478203
https://gamerant.com/anime-youtuber-...cking-for-all/

Un streameur *Twitch* reporte une donation étrange de 1200$ en bits ... Et se voit interdit de recevoir des donations en bits pendant deux mois où il a du expliquer le problème à Twitch :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-punis...lent-donation/

*Google et Meta Facebook* ont discuté avec les ministres de la justice des pays de l'Union Européenne, rapport au Digital Service Act, qui devrait entrer en application l'année prochaine et qui rend les plateformes un peu plus responsable de ce qui est publié dessus, surtout concernant le caca. Twitter est pas venu :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...-en-ligne.html

La fiscalité associée aux revenus des cryptomonnaies est bien mal foutue :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...en-france.html

Frontier, le partenaire d'*Ubisoft* dans son aventure dans les NFT ... vend ses NFT via Opensea, en utilisant la blockchain bien énergivore et polluante de l'Ethereum, contrairement à la blockcahin éco-responsable promise par Ubisoft ... Mais bon, c'est pas de la faute d'Ubisoft, qui ne jouent qu'un rôle de conseil selon eux dans le bordel... Sûrement une incompréhension quelque part encore :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisofts-nf...um-blockchain/

Un article sur les réactions justifiées aux NFT. Réactions justifiées de dire que c'est de diapurée (de la purée de diarrhée (c) ) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ek-in-business

Je ne sais pas s'il faut y voir quelque chose, mais le compte twitter officiel de *Genshin Impact* commence à suivre des comptes parlant de NFT :

https://gamerant.com/genshin-impact-...-nft-accounts/

Le gouvernement américain demande une peine de prison de 5 ans contre *Gary Bowser*, qui vendait des ROMs pour consoles, pour les deux chefs d'inculpation pour lesquels il a plaidé coupable :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-gary-bowser/

J'espère vraiment voir un test dans le prochain CPC Hardware de ce compteur de feuilles de PQ. C'est pas aussi cher que des toilettes japonaises :

https://gizmodo.com/tp-tracking-toil...ers-1848480692




Le prix de l'abonnement *Amazon Prime*, dont vous vous servez pour donner un abonnement à la chaine Twitch de Canard PC, va augmenter. Une histoire de pont à démonter pour faire passer un bateau, à ce que j'ai compris :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15255...t-justifie.htm

Une loi nommée *Open App Markets Act*, actuellement au début de son parcours législatif aux USA, empêcherait les boutiques en ligne ayant plus de 50 millions d'utilisateurs d'imposer leur système de paiement aux développeurs ... Apple est en sueur et doit signer des gros chèques à une armée de lobbyistes :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/les...t-2054323.html

L'idée d'imposer l'installation d'un logiciel de contrôle parental sur les appareils électroniques est une bonne idée. Sauf pour la vente de PC sans OS. Ou en pièces :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...n-vente-pc-nus

12% des campagnes de financement *GoFundMe* pour régler des factures médicales atteignent leurs buts :

https://gizmodo.com/gofundme-campaig...ork-1848481518

L'extension Auto Tab Discard pour le navigateur *Chrome* semble fortement limiter son appétit gargantuesque pour la RAM :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chrome-exten...y-ram-demands/

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...adoemagpecfol/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le projet de *HoloLens 3*, un machin à réalité augmenté, a pris une balle derrière la tête dans un coin tranquille par Microsoft :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-re...ion-kerfuffle/

*Nike* porte plainte contre StockX, une plateforme de vente de NFT de ses modèles de basket :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/ni...skets-20220204

Un cube d'or de 186 kg dans Central Park ... Pour faire la pub d'une nouvelle cryptomonnaie :

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/gold-...b06abdc42ce684

----------


## Ruvon

> Quelle surprise, le partenaire d'*Ubisoft* dans son projet de *NFT* ne serait pas si Eco-Friendly que ça ? Les bras m'en tombent des nues.
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/ubisofts-nf...um-blockchain/


Suite des aventures d'Ubisoft au pays de la honte et des NFT, ce ne sont pas que les joueurs qu'Ubisoft cherche à arnaquer, mais aussi ses propres employés, eux aussi trop cons visiblement : aux employés qui disaient qu'ils ne voulaient pas de ces cryptoconneries, Ubisoft a répondu : ok, tenez, on vous en donne.

Vivement qu'ils sortent un nouveau jeu (ou un nouveau DLC pour Far Cry 6, genre la semaine prochaine  ::ninja::  ), que tout le monde reparle d'eux comme d'un studio de JV en oubliant tout ça, comme d'habitude.

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-nft-crypt...poi-1848484228






> Un streameur *Twitch* reporte une donation étrange de 1200$ en bits ... Et se voit interdit de recevoir des donations en bits pendant deux mois où il a du expliquer le problème à Twitch :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-punis...lent-donation/





> PC Gamer parle d'un streamer qui a signalé un don frauduleux de bits sur *Twitch* et qui s'est fait punir en "récompense" puisqu'il ne pouvait plus recevoir de bits. Sauf que l'article de PC Gamer n'est pas à jour : le streamer en question a depuis remercié Twitch d'avoir résolu la situation.
> 
> J'imagine que l'article sera mis à jour.
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-punis...lent-donation/


Bon ben l'article n'a pas été mis à jour ni approfondi  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> Quelle surprise, le partenaire d'*Ubisoft* dans son projet de *NFT* ne serait pas si Eco-Friendly que ça ? Les bras m'en tombent des nues.
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/ubisofts-nf...um-blockchain/


D'après un des développeurs :




> “It’s three to four years of work for a fucking Auction House,” one current developer told Kotaku.


Meilleur résumé que j'aie pu voir jusqu'à maintenant sur ces fameux "play-to-earn".
Et la cerise sur le gâteau : le remerciement pour l'équipe de Ghost Recon Breakpoint est une casquette "20 ans de Ghost Recon" sous forme de NFT.  ::trollface::  




> “With the opening of the Ubisoft Quartz platform in December, we thought of creating an exclusive Digit for you, the ‘Ghost Recon 20th anniversary cap!’” the announcement read, according to a copy of it viewed by Kotaku. “If you want to receive this exclusive Digit, we will inject it into your crypto-wallet on the 9th of March.” (“Digit” is Ubisoft jargon for NFT.)

----------


## Ruvon

Je crois que tu n'as pas quote la partie où je parle de ça  ::P:  Mais ouais, c'est flippant comme méthode.

Tiens, si j'était joueur, je ferais un lien rigolo entre *Ubisoft* et ça :





Et par ruissellement  ::trollface::  arriver à "l'info du jour"  ::rolleyes::  *The Rock* dans *Fortnite*  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sannom

Dès que j'entends parler de Fortnite, je me dis que Zuckerberg a un train de retard avec son métavers, il existe déjà et c'est Epic qui le contrôle...

----------


## 564.3

> Dès que j'entends parler de Fortnite, je me dis que Zuckerberg a un train de retard avec son métavers, il existe déjà et c'est Epic qui le contrôle...


Facebook est déjà un metavers selon les définitions qui occultent l'aspect 3D/immersif. Un changement d'interface et c'est plié, même si c'est moins simple que ça dans la pratique.
Zuck est en train de pousser son nouveau système d'avatars partout dans les produits Meta (Facebook, Instagram, etc). Je ne sais plus si c'est passé ici, pour les amateurs de nouveaux Mii https://twitter.com/Meta/status/1488252517246853120
Ensuite il risque d'y avoir possibilité d'utiliser une interface 3D plus ou moins pratique/utile (en plaçant de la pub aux endroits opportuns, si possible en 3D), l'évolution de chatrooms et mini jeux Facebook vers leur environnement 3D, des chapeaux (en NFT si possible), et bim, toutes les cases sont cochées.

Dans le même genre, voir l'interview de Varoufakis il y a quelques jours où il considère aussi que Steam était un metavers en 2010, avec son économie (de chapeaux TF2), l'aspect social, etc.
Sauf que ça n'a pas l'air d'intéresser Valve d'intégrer une sorte de VRChat dans Steam, et on ne leur en tiendra pas rigueur  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Ceci dit SteamVR a des fonctions du genre, même si je les ai quasi jamais utilisées. On a un espace perso personnalisable et multijoueur, on peut visiter des environnements du workshop (le seul truc que j'ai fait, en solo… y a de belles choses), des minis jeux, du drop d'objets/trophées 3D dans les jeux normaux (programme séparé), personnalisation d'avatar (du genre abstrait), etc.
Chez Oculus/Facebook/Meta il a quelque chose du même genre, peut-être un peu moins poussé sur certains aspects et plus sur d'autres. Mais c'est une approche du metavers par l'autre bout (immersif -> contenu plutôt que contenu -> immersif).

----------


## mithrandir3

> Dès que j'entends parler de Fortnite, je me dis que Zuckerberg a un train de retard avec son métavers, il existe déjà et c'est Epic qui le contrôle...


Oui enfin ce truc c'est encore un concept à la mord moi le noeud.

----------


## Ruvon

> Et un en plus avec *SHYFTRS* qui lance son kickstarter bientôt.
> 
> https://www.shyftrs.com
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...n-metroidvania


Et la page Steam qui vient d'ouvrir :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1899120/Shyftrs/



*Elusive Verge*, ce qui signifie "frontière insaisissable" et non pas... bref, est un jeu d'exploration / survie dans l'espace qui arrivera en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Elusive_Verge/






Dernières nouvelles de *Xenonauts 2* avec un nouveau build proposé aux backers dans les semaines à venir :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...41925828070709



Vu sur le topic de *Project Zomboid*, parce que le RP n'est pas réservé à GTA (merci Timesquirrel) :




> Alors c'est en anglais, mais ce challenge multi scénarisé montre bien tout le potentiel encore inexploité du jeu. Je rêve de pouvoir jouer un scénar pareil avec des potes :




*Trent Kaniuga*, un artiste vétéran de l'industrie du jeu vidéo parle de l'évolution du game dev : "How Game Dev has changed since 2002".




> How has game development changed since 2002? I got my start in Gameboy advance games and began work at Capcom on PS2 games in 2003. Here are some of the ways that game development has changed over the past 20 years.

----------


## Ruvon

Des artworks de persos de *Elden Ring*, parce que ça faisait longtemps :










> On veut un *Bully* 2 à l'école des sorciers !


Alors je veux pas te donner trop d'espoirs sur l'école des sorciers, mais...







Je rattrape des vidéos, avec notamment celle de *The Jimquisition* sur les NFT : *NFT Loot Boxes Are A Thing Because Everything Is Bad (The Jimquisition)*






Des jeux indés Action Adventure à venir :






Le replay du *Navigateur* d'Ivan d'hier :






*Future Vintage Gaming*, qui montre des prototypes de Points & Clicks qu'il trouve sur Adventure Game Studio, sa dernière vidéo sur *Sphonx*.






Et *Boomstick Gaming* qui parle du phénomène *VAMPIRE SURVIVORS | Why This $3 Indie Game Has Nearly 1 Million Players*.






Et spécialement pour *cooly08* (à qui on fait des bisous) et sa secte de reshaders : la version 5.0 de *Reshade* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/resha...l-performance/

https://reshade.me/releases/7749-5-0#42611

----------


## Elma

> Alors je veux pas te donner trop d'espoirs sur l'école des sorciers, mais...


Ha, merci pour la news !

----------


## Ruvon

*Spéciale Noël Malware* : Ex-directeur général du studio *Ryu ga Gotoku* et maintenant chef du studio Nagoshi, *Nagoshi Toshihiro*, et les autres membres fondateurs du *Nagoshi Studio* : Satou Daisuke, Hosokawa Kazuki et Shirosaki Masao, ont parlé de leur nouveau studio. En 3 parties.




> The interview begins with Nagoshi saying that reason for him leaving Sega is because he wanted to do something different. He is not sure if the timing for doing so was early or late, but either way, he says it is a refreshing feeling that he has not felt since he entered the industry 30 years ago.


https://www.frontlinejp.net/2022/02/...oals-part-1-3/

https://www.frontlinejp.net/2022/02/...os-first-game/

https://www.frontlinejp.net/2022/02/...tudios-future/



Pour ceux que le *BILAN NINTENDO Q3 2021-22* intéresse, l'édition de *Ludostrie* d'*Oscar Lemaire* vient d'être publié. Sous paywall.



https://ludostrie.com/bilan-nintendo-q3-2021-22/

----------


## Ruvon

Oh, une MAJ de *Vampire Survivors* aujourd'hui avec 3 nouveaux succès... Je cherche le changelog complet.

ça c'est que qui était prévu :

Patch 0.2.11 - ETA Feb. 5th
- 3 new achievements
- 1 new character
- 1 new passive weapon and Powerup
- 1 new evolution





A part ça la journée est calme, ça revient sur l'abandon de *Stadia* en tant que service aux consommateurs :

https://kotaku.com/google-stadia-str...eam-1848487185



Ça discute avec *Phil Spencer*, devenu LA personne à interviewer depuis quelques semaines :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ive-ever-done/



Et le système de claim de Youtube, tout pété depuis des années, serait utilisé par quelqu'un qui se fait passer pour *Nintendo* pour attaquer des projets de fans.

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-co...-youtube-dmca/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi,

Instant recrutement,

*Krafton* (PUBG) recrute pour un projet AAA non-annoncé sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://gamerant.com/pubg-krafton-un...5-aaa-project/

*Sony Santa Monica* (God of War Ragnarok) recrute pour un nouveau projet de grande échelle :

https://gamerant.com/god-of-war-deve...-game-project/

*NetherRealm Studios* recrute pour un jeu de bagarre :

https://gamerant.com/netherrealm-studios-new-game/

23 minutes de gameplay pour *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands*, qui sort le 24 Mars :

https://nofrag.com/23-minutes-de-gam...s-wonderlands/




L'extension pour *Factorio* annoncée en Février 2021, sera énorme et sortira en même temps que la mise à jour 1.2 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/factorio/expansion-size-price

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (la date de sortie d'un art-book), *Hogwarts Legacy* devrait sortir en Septembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-release-date/

Un speedrun du Demake *Bloodborne PSX*, parce que :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-dema...er-15-minutes/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, même si GTA VI a été annoncé, il y a définitivement quelque chose qui bouge du côté de *Bully*. Reste à espérer que ce ne soit pas les asticots dans le cadavre :

https://www.thegamer.com/insider-roc...-announcement/

Où ça parle de la chronologie des *Dark Souls* :

https://gamerant.com/dark-souls-tril...hollows-lords/

*Dead Island 2* est toujours en développement ... Comment ça Dying Light 2 est sorti, lui ? :

https://gamerant.com/dead-island-2-s...n-development/

Des fans ont fait un court-métrage à propos de Timmy H. de *Bioshock* :

https://gamerant.com/bioshock-short-...interrogation/




Il semblerait, sans vraiment de surprise, y avoir des problèmes de sur-représentation de bots IA dans les parties de *Battlefield 2042*, dus à la désertification du jeu, qui a moins de joueurs que Battlefield V et que Battlefield 1 :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...chmaking-bots/

https://steamcharts.com/app/1517290
https://steamcharts.com/app/1238840
https://steamcharts.com/app/1238810

*Path of Exile* a atteint un record de 158.882 joueurs simultanés hier, pour la sortie de l'extension Siege of the Atlas :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/path-of-exi...r-count-record

En raison des harcèlements sexuels ayant été reportés dans son Metaverse, *Meta-Facebook* empêche maintenant les avatars de s'approcher à plus d'un mètre ... Qui leur explique que le harcélement sur internet ça marche pas comme ça ? :

https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b06abdc4303488

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Gamekult), *Micromania-Zing* devrait fermer 47 magasins en France. Et autres révélations sur les pratiques douteuses de l'enseigne :

https://www.jeuxvideo.fr/news/407724...de-47-magasins





https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050846001.html

Sur *Youtube*, il semblerait qu'une compagnie nommée A-PAB fasse des plaintes DMCA sur le contenu Nintendo ... Et Nintendo fait cela lui-même normalement :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-co...-youtube-dmca/

Un mode d'emploi qui fonctionne peut-être pour transformer votre vieux PC que vous gardez au fond d'une armoire "au cas-où" pour rétrogamer :

https://www.01net.com/astuces/commen...g-2054300.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le premier machin de l'année d'*Apple* devrait avoir le lieu le 8 Mars :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-spring-202...h-8-1848485535

*Apple* a par ailleurs annoncé aux développeurs qu'ils prendrait 27% des sommes payés par des applications tierces. C'est pas parce qu'ils sont obligés de la faire aux Pays Bas et peut-être bientôt aux USA qu'ils vont pas essayer de continuer à se gaver :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...arty-payments/

Où on parle de l'empreinte carbone du gaming et de ce que certains développeurs (dont EA, oui, vraiment) font pour la réduire :

https://www.polygon.com/features/229...rbon-footprint

Pour calmer les inquiétudes des développeurs quant aux NFT qui déjà, ne sont pas écoresponsables contrairement aux promesses, *Ubisoft* en offre à ses développeurs. J'espère que ça remplace pas les primes ... À voir si les développeurs aussi ne comprennent pas l'intérêt, comme les joueurs :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ts-developers/

*Ubisoft* poursuit le promoteur des concerts Assassin's Creed Symphony de 2019 et 2020. Ubisoft aurait rompu le contrat avant la fin de la première tournée mais le promoteur aurait quand même continué de présenter des concerts :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-symphony-show

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Gettr*, le twitter des nazillons, a décidé de faire des économies en virant son équipe de cybersécurité ... Et ne l'a pas remplacée :

https://gizmodo.com/gettr-reportedly...-in-1848480655

Suite au passage d'une loi sur le droit à la réparation au Massachusetts, qui obligeait les fabricants de voitures à faciliter les réparations par les possesseurs des automobiles et les mécaniciens, *Subaru* a coupé tous les systèmes télématiques des nouvelles voitures achetées dans l'état. On parle du démarrage à distance, pratique quand il fait -20°C, de l'assistance d'urgence et des messages automatiques pour la pression des pneus et le changement d'huile. C'est merveilleux de voir une marque bouder comme ça ... :

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2022/02...rs-turns-ugly/

... Mais en même temps, à côté de *Meta-Facebook* qui menace de quitter l'Europe si on le laisse pas partager les données des usagers européen avec les États-unis, je sais pas quel est le pire :

https://www.lesoir.be/422324/article...gram-en-europe

*Spotify* garde Joe Rogan, le dark Hanouna (C), et son action continue de chuter :

https://www.thegamer.com/spotify-ceo...id-neil-young/

https://www.zonebourse.com/cours/act...-S-A-42589613/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Beaucoup trop de vent sur les pistes des JO de Pékin :

https://www.lequipe.fr/Ski/Actualite...-pekin/1315226

et des nouvelles images de Mars !

https://www.futura-sciences.com/scie...nnantes-96389/

----------


## Ruvon

> Oh, une MAJ de *Vampire Survivors* aujourd'hui avec 3 nouveaux succès... Je cherche le changelog complet.
> 
> ça c'est que qui était prévu :
> 
> Patch 0.2.11 - ETA Feb. 5th
> - 3 new achievements
> - 1 new character
> - 1 new passive weapon and Powerup
> - 1 new evolution
> ...


Le changelog :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...37623705313176

New Content:
- 3 new achievements. Check their description to see what they unlock!
- 1 new character
- 1 new weapon evolution
- 1 new passive weapon and relative PowerUp
- Saves backup system
- new music track for Green Acres:




VF prévue :

What's next
Other than saves backup, there hasn't been much time for QOL this week, so hopefully we'll see some new tweaks in the next one. Stage 3 is in development, with a new layout, enemies, and a new minor game mechanic.

Localisation
Chinese, French, German, Japanese, Korean, and Spanish translations are currently available on the public-beta branch. They need some tweaking but should be good to go soon. Coming later this month Russian, Italian, Portuguese, and possibly more.

----------


## Strife

> Beaucoup trop de vent sur les pistes des JO de Pékin :
> 
> https://www.lequipe.fr/Ski/Actualite...-pekin/1315226
> 
> et des nouvelles images de Mars !
> 
> https://www.futura-sciences.com/scie...nnantes-96389/


Je sais qu'il y a souvent des hors-sujet mais c'est quoi le rapport avec les JV?

----------


## Higgins

C'est intéressant pour les fans de jeux de sports d'hiver et les gens qui jouent à Surviving Mars. Sans doute.

----------


## Baalim

> Je sais qu'il y a souvent des hors-sujet mais c'est quoi le rapport avec les JV?


C'était une tentative pour éviter un "triplon". 
De ce point de vue, c'est une réussite.

----------


## Tenebris

> ... Mais en même temps, à côté de *Meta-Facebook* qui menace de quitter l'Europe si on le laisse pas partager les données des usagers européen avec les États-unis, je sais pas quel est le pire :
> 
> https://www.lesoir.be/422324/article...gram-en-europe


Ah ben si Meta pouvaient se barrer ça nous ferait des vacances tiens  ::P:

----------


## Herman Speed

Une société de service qui menace une Union économique.  ::lol:: 

Alors que les réseaux sociaux chinois leur font de l'ombre !

Mais Juste do It les gars ! ::lol:: 

Ce n'est pas -25% qu'ils vont perdre mais -50% !
Des dingues !

----------


## PG 13

Si seulement  :Langue3:

----------


## pipoop

dear meta:

----------


## Stelarc

> Le changelog :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/news/...37623705313176
> 
> New Content:
> - 3 new achievements. Check their description to see what they unlock!
> - 1 new character
> - 1 new weapon evolution
> - 1 new passive weapon and relative PowerUp
> ...


Il ne veut pas engager un artiste ? Qu'est-ce qu'il est moche comme un pou ce jeu. C'est con parce que les quelques artworks sont bons.

----------


## Tahia

Y'a pas de topic pour le jeu Sifu ? Je ne le trouve pas.

----------


## Munshine

> Y'a pas de topic pour le jeu Sifu ? Je ne le trouve pas.


Peut être parce que c'est une exclu Epic et consoles.

----------


## Wedgge

> Peut être parce que c'est une exclu Epic et consoles.


Le meilleur tackle jamais.

----------


## Higgins

> Y'a pas de topic pour le jeu Sifu ? Je ne le trouve pas.


Ça je sais pas, par contre les premiers tests qui tombent sont très enthousiastes.
"Bestest Best" chez RPS et 9/10 chez Destructoid.

----------


## Munshine

> Le meilleur tackle jamais.


Ah pas du tout. Si Noel Malware n'avait pas éveillé ma curiosité sur ce titre, j'en aurais pas entendu parler.

----------


## Baalim

> Ça je sais pas, par contre les premiers tests qui tombent sont très enthousiastes.
> "Bestest Best" chez RPS et 9/10 chez Destructoid.


Je ne connaissais pas mais il vient de rejoindre ma wl !  ::wub::

----------


## CybPanpan

Gautoz vient d'ailleurs de sortir une petite vidéo pour prévenir de la vraie nature de _Sifu_ :

----------


## Kriegor

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Gamekult), *Micromania-Zing* devrait fermer 47 magasins en France. Et autres révélations sur les pratiques douteuses de l'enseigne :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.fr/news/407724...de-47-magasins


C'est vraiment abusé de parler de "créativité dans la fourberie totale" pour ça... Il faut bien qu'ils tournent aussi.




> Ça je sais pas, par contre les premiers tests qui tombent sont très enthousiastes.
> "Bestest Best" chez RPS et 9/10 chez Destructoid.


Mais toujours pas téléchargeable. Je voulais y jouer un peu ce dimanche... Sur les forums, ils sont dégoûtés les joueurs !

----------


## yodaxy

> Mais toujours pas téléchargeable. Je voulais y jouer un peu ce dimanche... Sur les forums, ils sont dégoûtés les joueurs !


Je vois pas mal de Streamers qui jouent sur la version EGS depuis 13h, c'est étrange ton histoire...

----------


## Catel

> Y'a pas de topic pour le jeu Sifu ? Je ne le trouve pas.


S'il n'y en a pas, rien ne t'interdit de le créer, ce n'est pas une prérogative réservée  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne connaissais pas mais il vient de rejoindre ma wl !


C'est confirmé, toi non plus tu ne lis pas ce topic  ::trollface:: 




> Je vois pas mal de Streamers qui jouent sur la version EGS depuis 13h, c'est étrange ton histoire...


Il devait être dispo aujourd'hui pour les précommandeurs en tous cas...

----------


## wcxd

> Gautoz vient d'ailleurs de sortir une petite vidéo pour prévenir de la vraie nature de _Sifu_ :


Je sais pas trop quoi en penser, le jeu me donne toujours envie mais j'ai du coup un peu peur du côté répétitif.

----------


## banditbandit

> Une société de service qui menace une Union économique. 
> 
> Alors que les réseaux sociaux chinois leur font de l'ombre !
> 
> Mais Juste do It les gars !
> 
> Ce n'est pas -25% qu'ils vont perdre mais -50% !
> Des dingues !


Attention à ne pas transformer nos belles régions en désert numérique.




> Le meilleur tackle jamais.


Avec le Trailer.

----------


## Baalim

> Gautoz vient d'ailleurs de sortir une petite vidéo pour prévenir de la vraie nature de _Sifu_ :


Ouch, ce système de jeu calme pas mal les ardeurs  :Sweat:

----------


## Tahia

> S'il n'y en a pas, rien ne t'interdit de le créer, ce n'est pas une prérogative réservée


Je ne suis pas bon à ce genre de truc malheureusement.  ::P:

----------


## Kriegor

> Je vois pas mal de Streamers qui jouent sur la version EGS depuis 13h, c'est étrange ton histoire...


Sur leur compte Twitter, les devs sont au courant du soucis : https://twitter.com/SifuGame/status/1490302672221753346 . Apparemment, c'est un problème avec le Playstation Store. Je l'ai acheté sur PS4 pour les fonctionnalités propres à la machine.




> Ouch, ce système de jeu calme pas mal les ardeurs


Je trouve que c'est une façon intéressante de conditionner la progression. J'espère juste que les modes de difficulté permettent de découvrir et d'apprendre le jeu à son rythme. C'est sûr que si dès le mode facile, t'es obligé de refaire 20 fois chaque stage pour aller plus loin...

----------


## Ruvon

En manque de *Fallout* ? Visitez le Nouveau-Mexique dans ce mod pour *Fallout: New Vegas*, le meilleur seul Fallout en vue FPS  ::trollface:: 

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...out-new-vegas/









Histoire de bien rappeler les bases, *Itch.io* (si, vous savez, le magasin qui prend moins de com que l'EGS (si, vous savez, ce magasin (où vient de sortir Sifu) qui accueille avec plaisir les jeux à base de NFT et de crypto)) annonce publiquement que les *NFT*, c'est de l'arnaque.











Le Reddit review thread de *Sifu* avec les notes des différents sites :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comme...review_thread/

L'article de Canard PC :

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...-video/sifu-3/



Oscar Lemaire revient sur "L’AFFAIRE *GAME FREAK*" avec du *Pokemon* et du Nintendo dedans, forcément.

https://ludostrie.com/laffaire-game-freak-pokemon/






> *Spotify* garde Joe Rogan, le dark Hanouna (C), et son action continue de chuter :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/spotify-ceo...id-neil-young/
> 
> https://www.zonebourse.com/cours/act...-S-A-42589613/


Alors oui mais pas tout.




> *Spotify* Removes Over 70 Episodes Of The Joe Rogan Experience


https://www.thegamer.com/spotify-joe...-covid-racism/

----------


## mithrandir3

> Ça je sais pas, par contre les premiers tests qui tombent sont très enthousiastes.
> "Bestest Best" chez RPS et 9/10 chez Destructoid.


Manifestement (cf. la vidéo de Gautoz) le jeu n'est pas tout à fait comme ces reviews dithyrambiques le signalent, ou alors les points qui sont considérés comme mineurs pourront être vus comme majeurs par pas mal de joueurs. 

Je suis en ce moment le live de Choca sur twitch d'ailleurs, et le jeu n'indique en plus pas grand chose lors des combats en ce qui concerne des points pourtant importants de ses mécaniques. La caméra est vraiment moyenne, le décor a parfois un comportement bizarre, et les états spéciaux des ennemis "élite" sont parfois indiqués trop tard et pas de façon très claire.  

C'est bien de faire un jeu hyper punitif, mais il faut aussi dans ce cas que je jeu soit irréprochable dans ses mécaniques et sa communication au joueur. Ca n'a pas l'air d'être le cas ici. Même si le jeu est très beau.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Manifestement (cf. la vidéo de Gautoz) le jeu n'est pas tout à fait comme ces reviews dithyrambiques le signalent, ou alors les points qui sont considérés comme mineurs pourront être vus comme majeurs par pas mal de joueurs. 
> 
> Je suis en ce moment le live de Choca sur twitch d'ailleurs, et *le jeu n'indique en plus pas grand chose lors des combats en ce qui concerne des points pourtant importants de ses mécaniques. La caméra est vraiment moyenne, le décor a parfois un comportement bizarre, et les états spéciaux des ennemis "élite" sont parfois indiqués trop tard et pas de façon très claire.  
> 
> C'est bien de faire un jeu hyper punitif, mais il faut aussi dans ce cas que je jeu soit irréprochable dans ses mécaniques et sa communication au joueur.* Ca n'a pas l'air d'être le cas ici. Même si le jeu est très beau.



Mais c'est Dark souls en fait !  ::lol::

----------


## mithrandir3

> Mais c'est Dark souls en fait !


Choca dit que DS est beaucoup moins punitif que ce jeu  ::trollface:: 

A l'instant sur le Live une attaque d'un ennemi ne pouvait pas être interrompue, mais rien ne l'indiquait dans le jeu.

----------


## Molina

> Je trouve que c'est une façon intéressante de conditionner la progression. J'espère juste que les modes de difficulté permettent de découvrir et d'apprendre le jeu à son rythme. C'est sûr que si dès le mode facile, t'es obligé de refaire 20 fois chaque stage pour aller plus loin...


Il n'y a pas de niveau de difficulté. C'est "tout" le soucis. Plus on est nul, et plus le jeu devient difficile. En tout cas, moi ça me refroidit beaucoup, parce que je sais ne pas être bon, et faire 10 fois le premier niveau pour le finir convenablement, bof.

----------


## Munshine

> Ouch, ce système de jeu calme pas mal les ardeurs


Ouais là du coup, je pense qu'il n'y a que Kriegor qui va terminer le jeu.  ::|:

----------


## Kriegor

> Il n'y a pas de niveau de difficulté.


C'est vraiment une idée de merde !

----------


## runner

> Beaucoup trop de vent sur les pistes des JO de Pékin :
> 
> https://www.lequipe.fr/Ski/Actualite...-pekin/1315226
> 
> et des nouvelles images de Mars !
> 
> https://www.futura-sciences.com/scie...nnantes-96389/


Nabilla a 30 ans
https://www.closermag.fr/people/nabi...ceinte-1504612



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

> Je ne connaissais pas mais il vient de rejoindre ma wl !





> C'est confirmé, toi non plus tu ne lis pas ce topic 
> 
> 
> 
> Il devait être dispo aujourd'hui pour les précommandeurs en tous cas...







> Mais c'est Dark souls en fait !


Faut arrêter de vous exciter comme ça, GK dit qu'il est pas sifu.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Faut arrêter de vous exciter comme ça, GK dit qu'il est pas sifu.


Ben moi j'étais interressé par le jeu, mais en suivant le live de Choca plus du tout.

----------


## Erkin_

De mon côté je trouve que ça semble plus prometteur que ce que j'imaginais avec toute sa structure semi-roguelite-lite/déblocage de raccourcis.

----------


## mithrandir3

> De mon côté je trouve que ça semble plus prometteur que ce que j'imaginais avec toute sa structure semi-roguelite/déblocage de raccourcis.


Dans le live de Choca il a dû passer peut-être une dizaine de fois par le même niveau, après être mort de nombreuses fois. Le fait qu'on soit de plus en plus fragile quand le perso vieillit fait que prendre de l'âge n'appporte pas vraiment d'avantages - ou que le fait qu'on soit plus puissant ne contrebalance pas le fait qu'on soit plus fragile -  et comme on ne peut pas revenir en arrière pour l'âge, au bout d'un moment c'est impossible de réussir de toute façon. 

Aussi le jeu est ultra linéaire avec les mêmes ennemis aux mêmes positions et avec les mêmes capacités et comportements à chaque run, ce qui rend de mon point de vue la structure "roguelite" très artificielle et beaucoup moins interressante que des vrais roguelite. Là ça me saoulerait très vite.

----------


## Catel

Pour les notes:
Canard PC (Malware) 8/10
Gamekult (Papa) 6/10

----------


## Kriegor

En tout cas, ça ne sera pas ce week-end que je pourrai le découvrir... J'aime pas quand j'ai envie de jouer à une nouvelle sortie et que ce n'est pas possible. Du coup, je joue à autre chose mais le coeur n'y est pas.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est confirmé, toi non plus tu ne lis pas ce topic


Nan, je regarde juste les images en attendant la prochaine shitstorm (vachement plus éloignées les unes des autres ces temps-ci  :Emo:  )

----------


## Wedgge

> Gautoz vient d'ailleurs de sortir une petite vidéo pour prévenir de la vraie nature de _Sifu_ :


Choca indique bien que c'est un jeu de niche, qui est vraiment pas pour le grand public. Le problème que j'ai avec Gautoz c'est qu'il se plaint du fait que si t'es nul le jeu va te punir d'être nul. Je vois rien d'illogique là dedans, et sans être un ayatollah du hardcore gaming je pense que nombre de jeu gagneraient à adopter cette philosophie. A l'inverse il faudrait que quand tu fais des trucs cools, le jeu te récompense en conséquence, hors là d'après Choca c'est pas le cas. Sans doute qu'il y a quelques tweak a faire sur le jeu.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

*Silver Falls White Inside Its Umbra* est un jeu d'horreur, qui va sortir sur des consoles et ... sur Wii-U :

https://www.thegamer.com/wii-u-new-g...-silver-falls/





Un cheat-code permet de changer les écrans de morts du Demake *Bloodborne PSX* :

https://www.thegamer.com/bloodborne-...de-joke-death/





Itch.io n'aime pas les NFT. C'est satisfaisant :





Pas de plan pour une suite chez *Apex Legends*, contrairement au premier Kalof Warzone venu ... Ha, et Overwatch 2 aussi :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-2-sequel-warzone/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Gotham Knights*, le jeu où Batman-est-mort-on-vous-jure-que-c'est-vrai, aurait droit à un comic en même temps, par Greg Capullo et Scott Snyder ... Les créateurs de la Cour des Hiboux, les méchants du jeu :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/gotham-knights/comic-tie-in





*Sifu* n'est pas si fou (il fallait que je la fasse, vous comprenez ?), surtout sur PS4, où il y a des problèmes de téléchargement :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=3d4dde3d5634





*Dying Light 2 Stay Human* est le 25ème jeu le plus joué sur Steam depuis l'ouverture de la boutique en ligne, 48h après sa sortie :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light-2-steam-top-25/

Où on parle des ramifications de la narration de *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...ivergent-paths

Il était prévu de pouvoir se déplacer en vélo initialement dans *Dying Light 2*. Et on peut encore trouver ce vélo en bidouillant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dying-light-...eable-bicycle/




Il y a une quête impliquant un coq qui dit être un extraterrestre voulant conquérir le monde dans *Dying Light 2*. Et je suis sûr que vous êtes heureux de l'apprendre :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...s-of-all-time/

Où on parle d'*Amy Hennig*, une des créatrices d'*Uncharted* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15240...ars-ragtag.htm




La coop en campagne est maintenant disponible sur *Age of Empires III: Definitive Edition* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/age-of-empi...-edition/co-op

Un mod Batman: Arkham Asylum pour *Grand Theft Auto 5* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/grand...am-asylum-mod/




*Fallout: Nuevo Mexico* est une extension en développement par des fans pour Fallout : New Vegas :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...out-new-vegas/




*Frontiers - You've Reached Fortress Europe* est un jeu qui a foutu un sacré bordel dans l'opinion publique allemande :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15192...-allemagne.htm

*Bad Boro* est un brawler sur PC qui doit bientôt commencer sa campagne kickstarter :

https://gamerant.com/bad-boro-interv...starter-goals/




Voici deux classes pour *Elden Ring*, le jeu où il n'y a pas d'anneau :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/fr...ns-elden-ring/





La mise à jour 2.11 pour *Vampire Survivor* a été déployée :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...a-mise-a-jour/

*Ultima Online* est toujours fringuant (en tous cas, bien meilleur que Shroud of the Avatar) et fêtera ses 25 ans en Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ultima-onlin...h-anniversary/

*Fire Emblem Heroes*, le free-to-play sur mobiles a rapporté 959 millions de dollars à Nintendo en 5 ans ... Et ça veut faire des NFT en plus ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/fire-emblem...rly-1-billion/

Les fondateurs de *Bored Ape Yacht Club*, la compagnie qui vent des singes en NFT, créés par une artiste qui a pas touché grand chose, sont connus sous leurs pseudonymes. Buzzfeed a identifié deux des créateurs de la compagnie ... Qui est maintenant évaluée à 5 milliards de dollars :

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article...edc32c19ef33b4





Le Figaro, au top de la créativité :

----------


## Sannom

> Il n'y a pas de niveau de difficulté. C'est "tout" le soucis. Plus on est nul, et plus le jeu devient difficile. En tout cas, moi ça me refroidit beaucoup, parce que je sais ne pas être bon, et faire 10 fois le premier niveau pour le finir convenablement, bof.


Je ne suis pas fan des boucles de renforcement positif dans le jeu vidéo, ça me paraît toujours être contre-productif...

----------


## Frypolar

> Itch.io n'aime pas les NFT. C'est satisfaisant :


Ils ont fait un tweet auquel on ne peut pas répondre. C’est pratique pour éviter que quelqu’un ne fasse remarquer qu’il y a une section NFT sur leur shop : https://itch.io/games/tag-nft

----------


## Ruvon

> Faut arrêter de vous exciter comme ça, GK dit qu'il est pas sifu.





> *Sifu* n'est pas si fou (il fallait que je la fasse, vous comprenez ?)


Ça me semblait effectivement indispensable  ::ninja::  A moins que ce message ne soit pas adressé au topic  ::siffle:: 




> Ils ont fait un tweet auquel on ne peut pas répondre. C’est pratique pour éviter que quelqu’un ne fasse remarquer qu’il y a une section NFT sur leur shop : https://itch.io/games/tag-nft


Bien vu  :tired:

----------


## La Chouette

> Ils ont fait un tweet auquel on ne peut pas répondre. C’est pratique pour éviter que quelqu’un ne fasse remarquer qu’il y a une section NFT sur leur shop : https://itch.io/games/tag-nft


NFT ne fait pas partie de la liste de tags fournis, il n'y a pas de section NFT sur leur shop. 
Itch.io permettant d'entrer des tags custom, le fait que des jeux possède le tag NFT n'indique qu'une chose : itch.io n'a pas ce mot dans une liste noire que les développeurs ne peuvent pas utiliser pour leurs tags.

On peut se demander si, au vu de leur prise de position, ils ne devraient pas bannir ces trucs, bannir le terme NFT, etc. Mais on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a une section NFT sur leur shop. Parce qu'à ce titre, il y a aussi une section Frypolar sur leur shop, regarde : https://itch.io/misc/tag-frypolar
(non, vraiment, regarde, ça m'a pris au moins deux minutes à bricoler)

----------


## Baalim

N'empêche, si une bonne partie des jeux semblent utiliser le terme pour s'en moquer ou, au contraire, racoler les plus candides, certains sont clairement en opposition frontale avec la récente ligne de conduite de itch.io

https://alphaleagueracing.itch.io/alpha-league-racing

Va falloir qu'ils fassent le ménage... ou change de discours.

----------


## Ruvon

> NFT ne fait pas partie de la liste de tags fournis, il n'y a pas de section NFT sur leur shop. 
> Itch.io permettant d'entrer des tags custom, le fait que des jeux possède le tag NFT n'indique qu'une chose : itch.io n'a pas ce mot dans une liste noire que les développeurs ne peuvent pas utiliser pour leurs tags.
> 
> On peut se demander si, au vu de leur prise de position, ils ne devraient pas bannir ces trucs, bannir le terme NFT, etc. Mais on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a une section NFT sur leur shop. Parce qu'à ce titre, il y a aussi une section Frypolar sur leur shop, regarde : https://itch.io/misc/tag-frypolar
> (non, vraiment, regarde, ça m'a pris au moins deux minutes à bricoler)


Tu la vends en NFT la chouette ?  :Mellow2: 



IGN a joué à l'acte 2 de *King Arthur: Knight's Tale*.






PC Gamer met en avant *Mortal Crux*, un RPG avec exploration en caméra fixe à la survival horror. Pas de site pour l'instant.





https://www.pcgamer.com/explore-froz...g-mortal-crux/

----------


## MrGr33N

> Le problème que j'ai avec Gautoz c'est qu'il se plaint du fait que si t'es nul le jeu va te punir d'être nul. Je vois rien d'illogique là dedans


C'est absolument pas ce qu'il raconte. Il dit que si t'es nul, le jeu va te rajouter encore plus de difficulté. Et perso, c'est une idée qui me palpite moyen. J'étais bien hypé jusqu'à cette vidéo.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le problème que j'ai avec Gautoz c'est qu'il se plaint du fait que si t'es nul le jeu va te punir d'être nul. Je vois rien d'illogique là dedans





> C'est absolument pas ce qu'il raconte. Il dit que si t'es nul, le jeu va te rajouter encore plus de difficulté. Et perso, c'est une idée qui me palpite moyen. J'étais bien hypé jusqu'à cette vidéo.


Pour le coup c'est bien ce que dit Weddge : le jeu te punit d'être nul *en te rajoutant de la difficulté*.

Par contre je suis d'accord avec toi MrGr33n, c'est complètement con comme idée. Et je vois pas non plus en quoi c'est logique que chaque nouvelle tentative après un échec soit plus difficile que la précédente, Wedgge : si tu n'arrives pas à passer un adversaire, te mettre des bâtons dans les roues pour ta tentative suivante ne va pas t'aider à avancer dans le jeu et va surtout te donner envie d'aller jouer à autre chose. Heureusement qu'à chaque fois que tu tombes dans Mario le jeu ne te rajoute pas des ennemis en plus et retire des plateformes à ta tentative suivante.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après avoir jouer 5/6h au jeu (oui j'ai accroché) je ne vois pas de difficulté augmenté à chaque mort !?

Je m'explique :

Sachant que lorsque que l'on meurt, on a un malus de vie en moins MAIS un bonus de dégâts en plus, donc ça s'équilibre.
Et via l'XP engrangé, on peut la dépenser pour avoir des coups spéciaux/techniques qui seront débloquer pour les runs suivant.
De plus, on débloque des raccourcis pour arriver plus vite à un boss ou autres endroits sans se retaper toute une zone qui nous semble difficile ( Comme dans les Souls en somme).

Plus globalement, oui le jeu est exigent mais pas plus que Sekiro pour le prendre en exemple, donc je ne comprends pas trop Gautoz ou autres, sur la difficulté mal dosé/mal géré.

C'est un jeu basé sur les réflexes/timings et sur les patterns des ennemies, comme Sekiro donc, et les seuls soucis que j'ai rencontré sont liés à la caméra, comme souvent dans ce type de jeu et encore une fois comme dans Sekiro.

Après je suis un afficionados des jeux de combat, donc je suis surement habitué à ce genre de jeu à timing/anticipation/réflexe etc...

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est absolument pas ce qu'il raconte. Il dit que si t'es nul, le jeu va te rajouter encore plus de difficulté.


Donc en fait très exactement ce que j'ai écrit. 




> Pour le coup c'est bien ce que dit Weddge : le jeu te punit d'être nul *en te rajoutant de la difficulté*.
> 
> Par contre je suis d'accord avec toi MrGr33n, c'est complètement con comme idée. Et je vois pas non plus en quoi c'est logique que chaque nouvelle tentative après un échec soit plus difficile que la précédente, Wedgge : si tu n'arrives pas à passer un adversaire, te mettre des bâtons dans les roues pour ta tentative suivante ne va pas t'aider à avancer dans le jeu et va surtout te donner envie d'aller jouer à autre chose. Heureusement qu'à chaque fois que tu tombes dans Mario le jeu ne te rajoute pas des ennemis en plus et retire des plateformes à ta tentative suivante.


Ce que Gautoz développe très peu ce sont les contreparties accordés au joueurs, Choca avait l'air de dire que si tu te fait rétamer, tu vieillis, donc tu perd de la vie et certains skill, mais par contre tu tapes plus fort. Après je comprend le raisonnement du Gauthier, je verrai avec quelques heures de jeu dans les pattes, et à tout moment si le jeu s'avère répétitif ça va juste me faire chier.

Juste pour info dans Dark Souls quand tu crèves ta barre de vie se bouffer de moitié, donc dans un sens, le jeu te punit aussi pour avoir été nul : "Tiens regarde ce boss que t'as été foutu de battre avec 100% de ta barre de vie, ben viens maintenant tu fais la même chose mais avec 40% en moins, allez gl hf". On peut toujours claquer une braise pour la retrouver, mais l'idée est là. Sifu est juste encore plus punitif qu'un Souls.

----------


## pipoop

Sauf que dans darks souls quand tu crevés au boss il te fait pas revenir en te disant tiens tu u retournes tu tapes plus fort mais tu as moins d'estus ou moins de vie

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Surtout que putain, même logiquement, ca serait plus malin que si ton perso vieillit, il gagne en expérience et peut donc plus facilement parer/esquiver, et taper moins fort. Et du coup, les combats sont plus simples (mais plus long, il faut alors moins se rater sur les esquives)

Donc c'est une idée un peu con à deux niveaux.

----------


## PG 13

Moquette  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Après avoir jouer 5/6h au jeu (oui j'ai accroché) je ne vois pas de difficulté augmenté à chaque mort !?
> 
> Je m'explique :
> 
> Sachant que lorsque que l'on meurt, on a un malus de vie en moins MAIS un bonus de dégâts en plus, donc ça s'équilibre.
> Et via l'XP engrangé, on peut la dépenser pour avoir des coups spéciaux/techniques qui seront débloquer pour les runs suivant.
> De plus, on débloque des raccourcis pour arriver plus vite à un boss ou autres endroits sans se retaper toute une zone qui nous semble difficile ( Comme dans les Souls en somme).
> 
> Plus globalement, oui le jeu est exigent mais pas plus que Sekiro pour le prendre en exemple, donc je ne comprends pas trop Gautoz ou autres, sur la difficulté mal dosé/mal géré.
> ...





> Ce que Gautoz développe très peu ce sont les contreparties accordés au joueurs, Choca avait l'air de dire que si tu te fait rétamer, tu vieillis, donc tu perd de la vie et certains skill, mais par contre tu tapes plus fort. Après je comprend le raisonnement du Gauthier, je verrai avec quelques heures de jeu dans les pattes, et à tout moment si le jeu s'avère répétitif ça va juste me faire chier.
> 
> Juste pour info dans Dark Souls quand tu crèves ta barre de vie se bouffer de moitié, donc dans un sens, le jeu te punit aussi pour avoir été nul : "Tiens regarde ce boss que t'as été foutu de battre avec 100% de ta barre de vie, ben viens maintenant tu fais la même chose mais avec 40% en moins, allez gl hf". On peut toujours claquer une braise pour la retrouver, mais l'idée est là. Sifu est juste encore plus punitif qu'un Souls.


Ok, merci pour les précisions sur le jeu  :;): 



Tiens, sortie discrète de *Werewolf: The Apocalypse - Earthblood* sur Steam. Mais vu ce qu'il s'est pris dans la gueule à sa sortie sur l'EGS (parce que c'est un jeu de merde), on peut l'oublier très sereinement. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'à fait Cyanide / Nacon vu le peu de soin apporté à la page Steam, un modèle de pauvreté d'investissement.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...e__Earthblood/



Le *Game Workers of Southern California* a publié un guide destiné aux joueurs qui veulent soutenir les mouvements syndicaux dans l'industrie du jeu vidéo.

https://medium.com/game-workers-of-s...s-a59d3d698cce

https://www.thegamer.com/game-worker...abor-movement/

----------


## Molina

> Donc en fait très exactement ce que j'ai écrit. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce que Gautoz développe très peu ce sont les contreparties accordés au joueurs, Choca avait l'air de dire que si tu te fait rétamer, tu vieillis, donc tu perd de la vie et certains skill, mais par contre tu tapes plus fort. Après je comprend le raisonnement du Gauthier, je verrai avec quelques heures de jeu dans les pattes, et à tout moment si le jeu s'avère répétitif ça va juste me faire chier.
> 
> Juste pour info dans Dark Souls quand tu crèves ta barre de vie se bouffer de moitié, donc dans un sens, le jeu te punit aussi pour avoir été nul : "Tiens regarde ce boss que t'as été foutu de battre avec 100% de ta barre de vie, ben viens maintenant tu fais la même chose mais avec 40% en moins, allez gl hf". On peut toujours claquer une braise pour la retrouver, mais l'idée est là. Sifu est juste encore plus punitif qu'un Souls.


En fait le fond de la pensée de Gautoz, et c'est exactement ce que dit Choca, c'est qu'au vu de la structure du jeu, il s'agit d'un jeu de niche. Apres on peut aimer (choca) ou pas (gautoz).
Juste qu'il faut partir en connaissance de cause. La comparaison avec les souls n'est pas pertinente dans ce cadre. Dans les souls pu nioh 2, on peut toujours grinder ou utiliser des mécaniques annexes pour rendre un boss plus facile. Ici, ce n'est pas le cas.

Voilà. Les dév auraient pu être plus clair sur leur design, même si je m'en doutais avec les préviews. Mais maintenant qu'on le sait...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le grind abusé et répétitif de Sifu, tu sens que c'est clairement un moyen assez artificiel d'augmenter la durée de vie du soft surtout.

----------


## Higgins

> Sauf que dans darks souls quand tu crevés au boss il te fait pas revenir en te disant tiens tu u retournes tu tapes plus fort mais tu as moins d'estus ou moins de vie


Dans Demon's Souls mourir diminuait ta barre de vie.
Dark Souls c'est un jeu bienveillant à côté!

----------


## pipoop

> Dans Demon's Souls mourir diminuait ta barre de vie.
> Dark Souls c'est un jeu bienveillant à côté!


J'ai jamais joue a demon souls ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> Dans Demon's Souls mourir diminuait ta barre de vie.
> Dark Souls c'est un jeu bienveillant à côté!


T'as la même chose dans les Dark Souls de mémoire. Enfin peut être pas tous mais dans le 2 je me souviens qu'en carcasse ta barre est bloquée à 50 ou 75%.

----------


## Sharn

> Surtout que putain, même logiquement, ca serait plus malin que si ton perso vieillit, il gagne en expérience et peut donc plus facilement parer/esquiver, et taper moins fort. Et du coup, les combats sont plus simples (mais plus long, il faut alors moins se rater sur les esquives)
> 
> Donc c'est une idée un peu con à deux niveaux.


Mais les ennemis ne vieillissent pas ?  ::P:

----------


## Erkin_

De ce que je comprends du jeu, les comparaisons sont hors propos avec Dark Souls.
Sifu semble conçu pour qu'une partie puisse être rejouée. Chaque chapitre peut-être relancé avec l'âge sauvegardé, et le run complet peut être recommencé.

Il est logique que de se rater en début complique la suite, le but étant de maîtriser assez le jeu pour réussir de plus en plus le début, puis le milieu, du jeu.

----------


## pipoop

> T'as la même chose dans les Dark Souls de mémoire. Enfin peut être pas tous mais dans le 2 je me souviens qu'en carcasse ta barre est bloquée à 50 ou 75%.


je me souviens qu'il y avait un truc dans ce style mais c’était plutôt le contraire non?
en "humain" tu avais plus de vie
vu qu'on commencait le jeu en carcasse

----------


## Niko161183

En humain/braise/whatever selon les jeux t'avais plus de vie. Mais dans le 2, plus t'enchainais les morts en carcasse moins t'avais de vie. (avec -50% il me semble en malus max) Le malus était annulé si tu passais humain.

----------


## Frypolar

> NFT ne fait pas partie de la liste de tags fournis, il n'y a pas de section NFT sur leur shop. 
> Itch.io permettant d'entrer des tags custom, le fait que des jeux possède le tag NFT n'indique qu'une chose : itch.io n'a pas ce mot dans une liste noire que les développeurs ne peuvent pas utiliser pour leurs tags.
> 
> On peut se demander si, au vu de leur prise de position, ils ne devraient pas bannir ces trucs, bannir le terme NFT, etc. Mais on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a une section NFT sur leur shop. Parce qu'à ce titre, il y a aussi une section Frypolar sur leur shop, regarde : https://itch.io/misc/tag-frypolar
> (non, vraiment, regarde, ça m'a pris au moins deux minutes à bricoler)


Je vois  :^_^:  Je croyais que c’était géré par eux. Il leur reste quand même à faire un peu le ménage chez eux, pour le moment ils sont pas hyper cohérents.

----------


## Zerger

Ca devient une chasse aux sorcières là...

----------


## Blackogg

> je me souviens qu'il y avait un truc dans ce style mais c’était plutôt le contraire non?
> en "humain" tu avais plus de vie
> vu qu'on commencait le jeu en carcasse


Oui, voila.
Techniquement c'est la même chose, mais la présentation "un bonus tant que tu meurs pas" fais mieux passer la pilule que "un malus si tu foires", qui elle-même est mieux perçue que "un malus progressif à chaque échec", même si le malus progressif en question est moindre que le malus appliqué une seule fois.
Un grand classique du game design  :X1:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca devient une chasse aux sorcières là...


Leave the NFT alone  ::ninja:: 



*Liberte*, ou quand Lovecraft s'invite à la révolution française (par un studio polonais), sortira le 15 février.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1590160/Liberte/






Interview du CEO de *PlatinumGames* par Famitsu traduite par VGC.




> Platinum’s new CEO wants to create ‘larger, riskier’ games and hints at live service focus


https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...service-focus/



On a vu des articles qui parlent d'un abandon de *Stadia* par Google, mais moins sur la réponse de Google.





https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...la-mouche.html



Le jeu vidéo *John Carter Warlord of Mars* dont on ne sait toujours pas grand chose, va lancer une campagne sur Kickstarter le 1er mars.

https://jcwom.com

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...arlord-of-mars



*The Zium Gallery* n'est pas vraiment un jeu, c'est un musée virtuel pour oeuvres qui auraient du mal à tenir dans un musée classique. Et c'est gratuit. Vu l'ambiance psyché, on pourrait y mettre le générique de la chaine Twitch de Canard PC.

https://theziumsociety.itch.io/the-zium-gallery

https://www.freegameplanet.com/the-z...loadable-game/






*Mir4* est une crypto-miner déguisé en MMORPG. Bienvenue dans un monde de personnages en NFT qui minent des crypto.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mir...a-dated-mmorpg

----------


## Molina

> Oui, voila.
> Techniquement c'est la même chose, mais la présentation "un bonus tant que tu meurs pas" fais mieux passer la pilule que "un malus si tu foires", qui elle-même est mieux perçue que "un malus progressif à chaque échec", même si le malus progressif en question est moindre que le malus appliqué une seule fois.
> Un grand classique du game design


Je le répète mais la.grande différence c'est que dans un souls, tu peux grinder pour monter de niveau et rendre le tout plus facile.
Sur sifu, j'ai pas compris si les déblocages permanents étaient.... permanent. Mais dans tous les cas, ça reste des améliorations assez mineurs, et dans ce type de jeu, faut déjà être bon pour utiliser les techniques avancées.
Et je pense que ce qui frustre à priori, c'est également se dire qu'on se soft block au cours du jeu. T'es au niveau 3, et tu te rends compte que tu ne pourras jamais finir le jeu, et tu es obligé de refinir le 1er niveau pour grappiller 10 ans.
C'est vraiment audacieux comme politique, on revient à l'esprit des jeux arcades. 
Alors qu'entre temps, il y a eu les roguelike ou pour casser la monotonie, on met de l'aléatoire, une progression permanente, ect ect. Hades avec le même système, je pense qu'il aurait eu moins de succès. 

Bref, comme for Honor, c'est sûrement un jeu cool, mais pour un public ultra ciblé.

----------


## Kriegor

> Oui, voila.
> Techniquement c'est la même chose, mais la présentation "un bonus tant que tu meurs pas" fais mieux passer la pilule que "un malus si tu foires", qui elle-même est mieux perçue que "un malus progressif à chaque échec", même si le malus progressif en question est moindre que le malus appliqué une seule fois.
> Un grand classique du game design


Dark Souls 2, pour moi, on était clairement dans le cas "un malus progressif à chaque échec". Plus tu mourrais, plus le malus devenait lourd. Je n'ai jamais vécu ça dans le sens "ah, comme je ne suis toujours pas mort, ma barre de vie est toujours à fond". Dans ce cas là, on peut très bien vivre Sifu en se disant "comme je ne suis toujours pas mort, je suis toujours jeune". C'est un bonus du coup ?

J'attends d'y jouer pour en juger mais le système de Sifu m'a l'air plus sympa que celui des Souls. Dans les Souls, tu meurs, tu recommences tout. T'as pas eu le temps de comprendre ce qui t'arrivait ? Tant pis. Dans Sifu, tu meurs, tu peux choisir de continuer à l'endroit exact de ta mort, pour apprendre, jusqu'à vaincre le boss en spammant les résurrections. Il y a effectivement un côté un peu arcade où tu rajoutes des jetons. Après une fois que c'est fait, il te faut bien repartir du dernier checkpoint (début du stage) et cette fois t'appliquer, comme dans les Souls, parce que ton nombre total de jetons n'en reste pas moins limité.

Ca n'enlève rien au fait que pas de modes de difficulté dans un jeu dont le challenge dépend autant du skill personnel, ce n'est pas du tout une bonne chose.

----------


## Blackogg

> Dark Souls 2, pour moi, on était clairement dans le cas "un malus progressif à chaque échec". Plus tu mourrais, plus le malus devenait lourd. Je n'ai jamais vécu ça dans le sens "ah, comme je ne suis toujours pas mort, ma barre de vie est toujours à fond". Dans ce cas là, on peut très bien vivre Sifu en se disant "comme je ne suis toujours pas mort, je suis toujours jeune". C'est un bonus du coup ?


Oui, on est d'accord. Et Dark Souls 3 te dit "si tu utilises cet objet, ta barre de vie gagne 50% de bonus. Par contre tu le perdras à ta prochaine mort". C'est présenté comme un buff temporaire, mais concrètement il se passe la même chose (à part que Dark Souls 3 est plus agréable à jouer aussi, ça aide  ::ninja:: ). Et pourtant, pour beaucoup de monde, c'est mieux vécu.
Et Dark Souls 1 avait sa superbe malédiction des basilics, très sympa elle aussi.

Sinon pour Sifu j'ai l'impression qu'on est tous d'accord en gros  ::ninja:: : c'est un système de progression très inspiré des bta arcade (ou du die&retry pour relancer un débat récent). Tu as (au plus) 50 vies pour finir le jeu, point. 

Pour progresser toujours plus loin, le bourrinage sera pénalisé (car tu vieilliras de plus en plus vite à chaque mort successive), la persévérance et l'apprentissage des niveaux très récompensée (plus d'xp, plus de droits à l'erreur dans les niveaux suivants).

On peut rapprocher le fait de grinder les premiers niveaux afin d'avoir plus de vie et d'xp pour les niveaux supérieurs avec le fait d'aller tuer du rat en boucle pour choper des âmes dans Dark Souls, certes. Mais l'effort demandé dans les 2 cas n'est pas le même (et pour un joueur qui veut s'impliquer, l'approche de Sifu est sûrement plus valorisante).


Et effectivement, quitte à s'inspirer des BTA et à avoir du scoring comme carotte supplémentaire pour la rejouabilité, l'absence de niveaux de difficulté progressifs est encore plus surprenante.

----------


## Ruvon

L'opération com "*Ubisoft, une odyssée montpelliéraine*", une exposition à découvrir au campus créatif de Montpellier, jusqu'au 7 mai 2022. Vivement les NFT de l'évènement  ::ninja:: 





Annonce de *The Perfect Pencil*, metroidvania / aventure, pour PC et Switch sans date de sortie.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erfect_Pencil/

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Oui, on est d'accord. Et Dark Souls 3 te dit "si tu utilises cet objet, ta barre de vie gagne 50% de bonus. Par contre tu le perdras à ta prochaine mort". C'est présenté comme un buff temporaire, mais concrètement il se passe la même chose (à part que Dark Souls 3 est plus agréable à jouer aussi, ça aide ). Et pourtant, pour beaucoup de monde, c'est mieux vécu.


C'est ça en effet. J'ai fait une grande majorité du jeu en hollow, donc sans le bonus de santé, que j'activais uniquement pour certains boss plus compliqués où j'avais besoin d'une plus grande marge de santé en cas d'erreur. C'était un bonus, pas un malus quand je mourrai (contrairement à DS2 et sa barre de vie qui diminue progressivement, mécanisme que j'ai pas trop aimé...)

----------


## Wedgge

> L'opération com "*Ubisoft, une odyssée montpelliéraine*", une exposition à découvrir au campus créatif de Montpellier, jusqu'au 7 mai 2022. Vivement les NFT de l'évènement 
> 
> https://www.afjv.com/2022/02/220207-...ontpellier.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Annonce de *The Perfect Pencil*, metroidvania / aventure, pour PC et Switch sans date de sortie.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erfect_Pencil/
> ...


J'ai été invité a la visite de presse, la politique chez nous c'est "on publie quand c'est une bonne expo, et la critique enthousiaste". On avait même un partenariat avec un autre media pour un double papier, promo twitter et tout. Les deux rédac chef se sont parlés. Spoiler on va pas publier, même la brève à sautée (c'est con j'y avait passé 32 minutes)  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai été invité a la visite de presse, la politique chez nous c'est "on publie quand c'est une bonne expo, et la critique enthousiaste". On avait même un partenariat avec un autre media pour un double papier, promo twitter et tout. Les deux rédac chef se sont parlés. Spoiler on va pas publier, même la brève à sautée (c'est con j'y avait passé 32 minutes) .


 :^_^:  ça vend du rêve !

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca devient une chasse aux sorcières là...


Ben vu qu’ils considèrent que c’est une arnaque (et je vais pas leur donner tort), ce serait bizarre qu’ils laissent des jeux à NFT chez eux.



Des reviews de la partie hardware du Steam Deck:

----------


## Erkin_

Et The Phawx :


Et pendant ce temps, Tim Sweeney explique pourquoi il n'y aura pas Fortnite sur Steam Deck.
Comme pour les éditeurs consoles quand ils doivent sortir des justifications sur des absences de portages sur PC ou échec du volume de vente sur PC, la triche et le piratage sont toujours des valeurs sures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Le résultat du concours de clips de la communauté de *Session* en vidéo :






Le nombre d'appareils *VR* connectés sur *Steam* atteint les 3 millions par mois.

https://www.roadtovr.com/monthly-con...-january-2022/



Et du coup *Devolver* tease un titre VR.







La Jamais Vu update pour *Disco Elysium* est disponible sur console.



https://discoelysium.com/devblog/202...hanks-for-2021



Dernier trailer pour *Lost Ark*, dont la sortie est toujours prévue ce vendredi.






*IGN* liste tous les jeux *EA* en développement.

https://www.ign.com/articles/every-e...onic-arts-game



Space Boat Studios, spécialisé dans les jeux de pirates (Out of Reach, Pirate Simulator...) annonce *Mosey The Pirate*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ey_the_Pirate/






Interview de Henrik Lohmander de *Paradox* par Corentin Lamy sur *Crusader Kings III*.

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvelle page Steam : *Murder On Space Station 52* un point&click annoncé pour 2023.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ce_Station_52/

https://www.madefromstrings.com






*Rift*, un TPS Shooter par HaZimation (à une lettre près  ::ninja::  ) un studio qui fait aussi du film d'animation (pour Mutant Year Zero et pour Rift, évidemment). Ça parle de Multiverse, du coup j'ai rien compris. Pas de trailer sur Youtube, donc faudra cliquer là : https://hazimation.artstation.com/pr...bum_id=4671632



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1898320/RIFT/



On en saura plus sur *Wolf Among Us 2* la semaine prochaine :

https://www.ign.com/articles/the-wol...ale-news-event







Et *Grove: Nostalgia's End*, un RPG bien rétro.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ostalgias_End/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi,

Getting Over It with Bennett Foddy dans *Spelunky 2*. Et pis c'est tout :

https://www.polygon.com/22921781/get...spelunky-2-mod

https://spelunky.fyi/mods/m/getting-...with-xanagear/




Le jeu de bagarre *River City Girls Zero* sortira le 14 Février sur Switch et ce Printemps sur les autres consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/rive...box-one-and-pc

*Nacon* s'est payé le franchouillard Midgard Studio (Edge of Eternity) :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/naco...-midgar-studio

Le MMORPG *Mortal Online 2*, en pic à 9600 joueurs simultanés, leur fait subir des temps d'attente de 24h avant de se connecter :

https://www.thegamer.com/mortal-onli...4-hour-queues/

Selon un fieffé dataminer, 4 nouveaux objets pas encore découvert ont été ajouté dans le Remake de *Demon's Souls* sur PS5 :

https://www.thegamer.com/bluepoint-u...-souls-remake/

Bande-annonce pour le Battle-pass de la 12ème saison d'*Apex Legends* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ap.../1100-6500384/




Ça continue d'aller très pour *Dying Light 2* sur Steam, qui atteint les 275.000 joueurs simultanés :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/dy.../1100-6500386/

Des joueurs italiens review-bombent *Dying Light 2 Stay Human*. Car il n'y a pas de localisation vocale italienne. Alors qu'il y a deux localisations espagnoles différentes :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...alian-players/

Les développeurs de *Dying Light 2* promettent de corriger pleins de problèmes sur la version PC pour très bientôt :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386643.html

*Roots Of Pacha* est un Stardew Valley à l'âge de pierre qui doit sortir cette année :

https://www.gamesradar.com/roots-of-...the-stone-age/




Le CEO de *PlatinumGames* veut faire des jeux qui durent plus longtemps pour le plaisir des joueurs bien entendu, Pensez Live Service :

https://noisypixel.net/platinumgames...-live-service/

Le hack qui rend invincible semble de retour sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/god-mode-...rzone-pacific/

*Power to the People* est un jeu de gestion du réseau électrique qui sortira le 8 Février sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pow...es-croissances




15 minutes de gameplay pour le DLC Joseph: Collapse pour *Far Cry 6*, qui sort demain :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/15-m.../2300-6457285/




Le jeu de bagarre de mangas *Jump Force* a été retiré de la vente aujourd'hui :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...om-sale-today/

58 millions de ventes pour toute la série de jeux *Metal Gear* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/metal-gea...ulative-sales/

*Koei Tecmo* a gagné plein d'argent ces neuf premiers mois de son année fiscale :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nth-financials

*Shinji Mikami* (trop de bons jeux) veut faire un dernier jeu après GhostWire Tokyo avant de prendre sa retraite :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050846737.html

----------


## pipoop

> Et pendant ce temps, Tim Sweeney explique pourquoi il n'y aura pas Fortnite sur Steam Deck.
> Comme pour les éditeurs consoles quand ils doivent sortir des justifications sur des absences de portages sur PC ou échec du volume de vente sur PC, la triche et le piratage sont toujours des valeurs sures.


Il le sait que les gens pourront coller un windows sur leur steam deck et installer fortnite tranquille?

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d'action (peut-être) *Abyss Memory: Fallen Angel and the Path of Magic* a été annoncé pour le 28 Avril sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/byki...-for-switch-pc




Le jeu de cartes à collectionner free-to-play *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* atteint les 10 millions de téléchargements :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/yu-g...top-10-million

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *1-2-Switch* va avoir une suite ... Pourquoi ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ting-a-sequel/

L'EP de Dr Dre réalisée pour *GTA Online* est disponible sur Apple Music et Spotify :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...to-stream-now/

La 8ème saison de *The Division 2* commencera le 15 Février :

https://gamerant.com/division-2-seas...unch-revealed/





Springfield, celle des Simpsons, dans *Minecraft* :

https://gamerant.com/minecraft-playe...-the-simpsons/

*Mortal Crux* est un RPG en développement par une personne, qui doit sortir un de ces jours en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/explore-froz...g-mortal-crux/









*Mike Booth*, co-créateur de Left 4 Dead, aime bien la multiplication actuelle des jeux coop mais ce n'est pas encore assez selon lui:

https://www.pcgamer.com/left-4-dead-...-arent-enough/

*Rogue Invader* est un roguelite disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/feel-very-ju...rogue-invader/




L'édition étendue de *The CRPG Book* est disponible :





Où on revient sur les projets ratés de *Valve* :

https://gamerant.com/valve-steam-dec...machines-link/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un manufacturier), *Sony* négocie les prix des composants qui devraient composer le futur casque PS VR 2 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-firm-claims/

En attendant, *Sony* a quand même ouvert un site sur le PS VR 2, qui, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, devrait sortir fin 2022 :

https://gamerant.com/sony-playstatio...ebsite-launch/

*Sony* va présenter un "projet révolutionnaire dans l'IA" cette semaine :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...urismo-studio/

46% des joueurs VR sur *Steam* ont un Oculus Quest 2. 14% ont un Vakve Index :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam/hardw...y-january-2022

*Firefox* existait en VR. Firefox n'existe plus en VR :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/fir...e-2054400.html

Ha ben tiens, une surprise surprenante :





Vous vous souvenez de *The Pirate Bay* et de ses fondateurs ? :




Les mineurs ne sont pas autorisés dans le *Metaverse de Meta*. Ils y vont quand même. Ainsi que des gens qu'ils ne devraient jamais pouvoir rencontrer :

https://www.washingtonpost.com/techn...s-kids-safety/

Un guide pour supporter les camarades travailleurs dans les jeux vidéos aux USA :

https://www.thegamer.com/game-worker...abor-movement/

Quelqu'un a pris la peinture "Sayuki" sur *Persona 5* pour en faire un NFT. Ironiquement, dans le jeu, elle au centre de l'histoire d'un peintre qui vole le travail de ses élèves :

https://gamerant.com/persona-5-sayur...me-nft-stolen/

Oh mais comme c'est étonnant que ça parte en couille dans un marché absolument pas régulé. Les gens rachètent leurs propres NFTs pour faire monter les prix. Mais dites-donc, c'est même illégal à la bourse ça :

https://www.developpez.com/actu/3307...-wash-trading/

*Joe Rogan* ne représente pas les valeurs de Spotify ... :

https://gizmodo.com/spotify-ceo-says...epr-1848490549

La chambre des représentants US a voté un investissement de 300 milliards de dollars dans la production américaine de semi-conducteurs :

https://gizmodo.com/house-passes-bil...ter-1848489656

Le service de comparaison de prix PriceRunner poursuit *Google* parce que le traitement préférentiel de ses produits dans ses résultats de son moteur de recherche continue après qu'ils aient pris une amende de 2.4 milliards d'euros par l'Union Européenne en 2017, confirmée en appel en 2021. PriceRunner demande 2.1 milliards d'euros de compensation :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...rch-placement/

Vous pouvez voir ce que *Hubble* regardait le jour de votre anniversaire, voire de votre naissance si vous êtes plus jeunes que la moyenne du forum :

https://www.pcgamer.com/check-out-wh...your-birthday/

https://www.nasa.gov/content/goddard...-your-birthday

----------


## Frypolar

> Et The Phawx :


C’est quand même rigolo de voir un PC sous Linux dont le constructeur inclut Forza Horizon 5, un jeu Microsoft, dans la version d’évaluation.




> Et pendant ce temps, Tim Sweeney explique pourquoi il n'y aura pas Fortnite sur Steam Deck.
> Comme pour les éditeurs consoles quand ils doivent sortir des justifications sur des absences de portages sur PC ou échec du volume de vente sur PC, la triche et le piratage sont toujours des valeurs sures.


Ça fait pas une super pub à leur propre logiciel anti-triche  :^_^:

----------


## mithrandir3

> Ça fait pas une super pub à leur propre logiciel anti-triche


J'ai lu un commentaire sur le sujet sur un article de PC Gamer qui en parle:



> Remember kids: This is the same guy who rallied against walled gardens in the context of Microsoft and Windows.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Silver

> Ha ben tiens, une surprise surprenante :


Je pense surtout que tu viens de poster un bon gros conspirationniste.  ::P: 

Plutôt que d'essayer de voir des liens occultes entre toutes les célébrités qui participent dans les NFTs, il suffit simplement de considérer qu'elles suivent un même phénomène. Et ce phénomène a déjà été posté ici : la Tulipomanie.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulipomanie

J'y vois surtout là un engouement irrationnel pour un produit purement spéculatif qui attire toute personne voulant se faire de l'argent rapidement sans considération morale pour le produit ou voire une ignorance complète des risques que comporte ledit produit. Donc ces célébrités agissent indépendamment, même si elles s'engagent dans des pratiques similaires.

----------


## pipoop

Ou leur agent leur glisse discrètement de parler des nft parceque c'est le truc à la mode

----------


## LeLiquid

> Et The Phawx :
> 
> 
> Et pendant ce temps, Tim Sweeney explique pourquoi il n'y aura pas Fortnite sur Steam Deck.
> Comme pour les éditeurs consoles quand ils doivent sortir des justifications sur des absences de portages sur PC ou échec du volume de vente sur PC, la triche et le piratage sont toujours des valeurs sures.


Si il croit à ce qu'il dit, le jeu ne devrait pas être indisponible sur pc aussi ? ^^

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Choca indique bien que c'est un jeu de niche, qui est vraiment pas pour le grand public. Le problème que j'ai avec Gautoz c'est qu'il se plaint du fait que si t'es nul le jeu va te punir d'être nul. Je vois rien d'illogique là dedans, et sans être un ayatollah du hardcore gaming je pense que nombre de jeu gagneraient à adopter cette philosophie. A l'inverse il faudrait que quand tu fais des trucs cools, le jeu te récompense en conséquence, hors là d'après Choca c'est pas le cas. Sans doute qu'il y a quelques tweak a faire sur le jeu.


Alors plus exactement, Gautoz explique que quand tu échoues le jeu te rend l'expérience encore plus difficile. Le fait d'échouer est déjà une punition en soi, là le jeu va rendre le jeu encore plus dur quand tu perds.

----------


## Gero

C'est Tim Sweeney, il est pas a son premier coup d'essai en terme de bullshit sur son twitter  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est Tim Sweeney, il est pas a son premier coup d'essai en terme de bullshit sur son twitter


Le mec fait un effort pour pas dire "on s'intéressera à votre tablette de nerds avec son OS de nerds quand il y aura un vrai public" et les futurs propriétaires de tablette de nerds sont pas contents quand même  ::ninja:: .

Bon il aurait pu se contenter de dire que le Steam Deck supporte une installation de Windows, donc que Fortnite est déjà présent dessus, mais il a un ratio minimum de bullshit à tenir, quand même.

----------


## Higgins

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais finalement Nvidia ne rachète pas ARM.

----------


## parpaingue

> Alors plus exactement, Gautoz explique que quand tu échoues le jeu te rend l'expérience encore plus difficile. Le fait d'échouer est déjà une punition en soi, là le jeu va rendre le jeu encore plus dur quand tu perds.


Le problème pour troller légèrement c'est que les gens veulent plus faire l'effort, ils veulent la récompense tout de suite.
Clairement c'est pas pour tout le monde, mais le feu qu'un jeu demande *au joueur* de s'améliorer plutôt que lui faciliter la vie en boostant son perso, ça n'a absolument rien de choquant pour un joueur d'arcade comme moi, c'est même la base.
C'était même encore la base super courante très longtemps pendant les ères 8/16 bits.
Si ton run est mort, ton perso repart de zéro... mais à priori si tu joues pas comme un singe c'est pas le cas pour toi le joueur, t'as appris des choses. C'est une progression simple par l'apprentissage, mais elle est sur le joueur, l'expérience proposée reste fixe.

Tout le monde n'arrive pas avec le même bagage et ce choix ne plaît pas forcément, mais ce n'est pas un problème en soi dès qu'on est prévenu.

----------


## La Chouette

> c'est même la base.
> 
> Si ton run est mort, ton perso repart de zéro...
> 
> l'expérience proposée reste fixe.


Sauf que là, ce n'est pas le cas, de ce que je comprends. Qu'un jeu soit difficile et le reste quand tu meurs, c'est pas un problème, c'est même un des grands principes des rogue-like. Ici, quand tu meurs, le jeu augmente sa difficulté.
Bon, j'ai cru lire qu'il y avait aussi des bonus conjointement aux malus, donc à voir comment ça se goupille, mais tu ne peux pas dire qu'augmenter la difficulté d'un jeu quand tu meurs, c'est la base. Dragon's Lair ne rendait pas ses timings plus difficiles suite à un échec. Pacman ne rajoutait pas des fantômes à chaque mort. Space Invaders ne ralentissait pas ta cadence de tir à chaque mort.

----------


## Erkin_

> c'est même un des grands principes des rogue-like


Ah ben non, un des grands principes est que la mort est permanente et non pas d'avoir des vies bonus avec des paramètres modifiés.

----------


## Tahia

> Sauf que là, ce n'est pas le cas, de ce que je comprends. Qu'un jeu soit difficile et le reste quand tu meurs, c'est pas un problème, c'est même un des grands principes des rogue-like. Ici, quand tu meurs, le jeu augmente sa difficulté.
> Bon, j'ai cru lire qu'il y avait aussi des bonus conjointement aux malus, donc à voir comment ça se goupille, mais tu ne peux pas dire qu'augmenter la difficulté d'un jeu quand tu meurs, c'est la base. Dragon's Lair ne rendait pas ses timings plus difficiles suite à un échec. Pacman ne rajoutait pas des fantômes à chaque mort. Space Invaders ne ralentissait pas ta cadence de tir à chaque mort.


Le principe du jeu, en tout cas mon ressentie, y jouant pour le moment, c'est que tu dois t'améliorer et donc éviter le plus de mort possible, mais faut bien comprendre que : tu peux réduire ton malus de vieillissement si tu gères bien. Et après faut pas non plus exagéré, tu ressens pas de différence de difficulté tout de suite quand tu meurs hein... jusqu'a 40 ballais au minimum ça va.  Pour faire simple faut farmer le niveau jusqu'à ce que tu le finisses avec l'âge le moins avancé possible. Et ainsi de suite pour le niveau d'après qui reprend ton âge final du niveau d'avant. C'est tout bonnement stratégique, de même que de débloquer définitivement des nouvelles compétences.

----------


## Molina

Malware à été rassurant là-dessus. 
Maintenant faut juste savoir si on est prêt de se taper 10 fois les mêmes niveaux en fait.

----------


## runner

> Ben vu qu’ils considèrent que c’est une arnaque (et je vais pas leur donner tort), ce serait bizarre qu’ils laissent des jeux à NFT chez eux.
> 
> 
> 
> Des reviews de la partie hardware du Steam Deck:


C'est pas jojo sur Control. Seulement du low en 800p.
Je sens que passer la hype ou ceux qui veulent absolument jouer dans le bus et le métro aux jeux Pcs, ça va faire comme les steam machines.

----------


## Erkin_

Pas jojo ? Il tourne entre 60 et 80 FPS, sur une machine de cette taille (+ dans les 400 euros), c'est impressionnant et j'imaginais des résultats bien plus bas.

----------


## Wedgge

> Alors plus exactement, Gautoz explique que quand tu échoues le jeu te rend l'expérience encore plus difficile. Le fait d'échouer est déjà une punition en soi, là le jeu va rendre le jeu encore plus dur quand tu perds.


Oui parce que la défaite n'a rien d'une fin en soi, il faut bien une conséquence derrière. On est dans un jeu vidéo, donc je conçois que ça peut être violent comme concept mais je trouve assez courageux de la part des dev de cassez cette habitude de faire crouler les joueurs sous les récompenses dès que tu accomplis la plus insignifiante des actions. Et si tu perds ils t'aident à te relever avec un chocolat. 

Sifu prend le parti d'être un jeu exigent et de bien t'indiquer que puisque tu as perdu c'est que tu es nul, et il voit pas pourquoi il devrait te faciliter la vie, alors que tu pourrais juste t'améliorer et être bon. Je pense que c'est ça qui en fait un jeu de niche, beaucoup de monde n'a pas l'envie de poursuivre un jeu qui est difficile est qui en plus ne fait rien pour aider le joueur.

----------


## Tahia

> Malware à été rassurant là-dessus. 
> Maintenant faut juste savoir si on est prêt de se taper 10 fois les mêmes niveaux en fait.


Franchement, je vois pas en quoi on peut ne pas être prêt à ça. La force du jeu c'est quand même de foutre des tatanes stylé, et s'améliorer en passant indemne des passages où on pris 10 ans dans la tronche c'est agréable. Avec en plus le système de "raccourci", je trouve pas que ce soit une corvée personnellement, mais bon moi j'aime bien le farming donc ça me gène pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Le problème pour troller légèrement c'est que les gens veulent plus faire l'effort, ils veulent la récompense tout de suite.
> Clairement c'est pas pour tout le monde, mais le feu qu'un jeu demande *au joueur* de s'améliorer plutôt que lui faciliter la vie en boostant son perso, ça n'a absolument rien de choquant pour un joueur d'arcade comme moi, c'est même la base.
> C'était même encore la base super courante très longtemps pendant les ères 8/16 bits.


Pas vraiment non. Les jeux demandaient aux joueurs d'apprendre de leurs erreurs mais ne les punissaient pas quand ils n'avaient passé suffisamment vite ou avec suffisamment de brio les niveaux précédents.

Dans un shmup, tu pouvais te retrouver à poil devant un boss parce que tu t'étais fait flinguer juste avant mais le jeu ne rendait pas le niveau suivant plus dur.

Imagine Ghosts n' Goblins qui spammerait les ennemis à chaque nouvel échec ou R-Type qui réduirait ton panel d'armes disponibles pour les niveaux suivants en foinction du nombre de vies perdues  ::wacko::

----------


## Molina

> Franchement, je vois pas en quoi on peut ne pas être prêt à ça. La force du jeu c'est quand même de foutre des tatanes stylé, et s'améliorer en passant indemne des passages où on pris 10 ans dans la tronche c'est agréable. Avec en plus le système de "raccourci", je trouve pas que ce soit une corvée personnellement, mais bon moi j'aime bien le farming donc ça me gène pas.


J'ai tenu sur hades parce que les pouvoirs sont différents à chaque fois (et les niveaux sont plutôt courts).
Mais, ga me gênait quand même que ça soit les mêmes niveaux. 

Du coup, un jeu ou y'a même pas l'alternance des pouvoirs me laisse perplexe. Mais je suis un joueur casu, et ce n'est pas mon type de jeu, du tout .

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah ben non, un des grands principes est que la mort est permanente et non pas d'avoir des vies bonus avec des paramètres modifiés.


Où vois-tu que je parle de vies bonus avec des paramètres modifiés ? Je réponds juste à l'argument de parpaingue, somme toute assez classique, qui est (en exagérant) que les joueurs sont des feignasses et des faibles qui veulent tout tout de suite sans avoir à devenir bon au jeu et que c'était mieux avant nous on avait de la barbe et du poil sur le torse, on jouait à des jeux d'arcade et on rotait du sang. Argument qui va complètement à l'encontre d'un genre plutôt populaire de nos jours, le rogue-like, où justement, si tu ne t'améliores pas, tu vas mourir encore et encore. Un peu comme les vieux jeux d'arcade ici vantés. 
La seule chose que je dis sur les rogue like c'est qu'ils sont difficiles, et que quand tu meurs, le jeu ne devient ni plus facile, ni plus difficile. Ni plus, ni moins.




> Dans un shmup, tu pouvais te retrouver à poil devant un boss parce que tu t'étais fait flinguer juste avant mais le jeu ne rendait pas le niveau suivant plus dur.


Tiens, ça me rappelle que le seul jeu dans lequel j'ai vu une mécanique punitive comme ça, c'est le Dragonia qui m'a été offert par ta faute. C'était loin d'être son seul défaut, mais prendre des coups diminuait tes dégâts et ta portée. Du coup fallait grinder les power ups pour en regagner, surtout que ça ne se régénérait pas entre les niveaux. Donc fallait retourner grinder sur les niveaux précédents pour pouvoir faire les niveaux suivants avec des dégâts et une portée corrects. Ca rendait un jeu déjà mauvais complètement insupportable.

----------


## Gero

> Pas jojo ? Il tourne entre 60 et 80 FPS, sur une machine de cette taille (+ dans les 400 euros), c'est impressionnant et j'imaginais des résultats bien plus bas.


Ceci, je trouve les perfs du steam deck très impressionantes pour le coup. Vous oubliez que c'est SoC mobile qui dois consommer dans 20/30W... Le software à l'air très bien foutu. Perso, pour moi c'est le premier hardware Valve qui peut vraiment bien marcher. Pour une fois ils communiquent bien dessus, c'est bien vendu, le prix est bon. Juste les délais de livraisons qui sont longs.

----------


## Sharn

> Malware à été rassurant là-dessus. 
> Maintenant faut juste savoir si on est prêt de se taper 10 fois les mêmes niveaux en fait.


Tu te tapes les mêmes boss et niveau avec Hades et c'est un des meilleurs jeux de 2020.  ::lol::

----------


## Molina

> Tu te tapes les mêmes boss et niveau avec Hades et c'est un des meilleurs jeux de 2020.


C'est ce que je disais au dessus. Dans Hades tu as de l'aléatoire qui pimente sacrément les runs. En plus de la narration qui continue.

Au point que mon premier hades kill, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je me suis amélioré ou si j'ai eu de la chance avec les bons pouvoirs. 

Bref, l'enrobage fait passer la pilule des 4 environnements différents.

----------


## Kriegor

> Où vois-tu que je parle de vies bonus avec des paramètres modifiés ? Je réponds juste à l'argument de parpaingue, somme toute assez classique, qui est (en exagérant) que les joueurs sont des feignasses et des faibles qui veulent tout tout de suite sans avoir à devenir bon au jeu et que c'était mieux avant nous on avait de la barbe et du poil sur le torse, on jouait à des jeux d'arcade et on rotait du sang. Argument qui va complètement à l'encontre d'un genre plutôt populaire de nos jours, le rogue-like, où justement, si tu ne t'améliores pas, tu vas mourir encore et encore. Un peu comme les vieux jeux d'arcade ici vantés. 
> La seule chose que je dis sur les rogue like c'est qu'ils sont difficiles, et que quand tu meurs, le jeu ne devient ni plus facile, ni plus difficile. Ni plus, ni moins.


Je pense que ce qu'Erkin te disait, c'est que Sifu est plus gentil que ton Rogue Like classique. Si tu veux jouer à Sifu comme à un Rogue Like, tu recommences ton niveau (ou le jeu comme tu veux) une fois mort. Point. 

C'est juste un jeu avec un système de vies limitées. T'en as, je sais pas moi, 10, et faut finir le jeu avec ces 10. Dans un jeu arcade, si tu perds toutes tes vies au début, ça va effectivement être compliqué d'atteindre la fin. Tu vas avoir un game over et recommencer. Ici, c'est pareil, mais tu peux sauvegarder à chaque fin de niveau, sachant que ça sauvegarde ton pool de vie aussi et que tu peux vouloir recommencer d'une sauvegarde plus tôt pour en avoir plus à cet endroit.

Après que ton perso, avec l'âge, ait 30% moins de vie (ou je ne sais combien de % en moins), c'est assez unique c'est vrai. Mais l'idée c'est pas qu'on rend ton jeu plus dur. On t'a donné ça pour finir le jeu et voilà. Si c'est si compliqué à accepter, et comme c'est une résurrection instantanée (qui ne reset pas les barres de vie des ennemis), au lieu de te dire "j'ai 10 vies", t'as qu'à te dire, je sais pas moi, "j'ai 7,5 barres de vie". Ca aurait pu être plus, ça aurait pu être moins (ils auraient pu mettre des niveaux de difficulté), mais t'as ça, et faut que tu fasses le jeu avec.

On peut peut-être passer à autre chose.

----------


## Molina

Bof. C'est le seul jeu d'envergure avant le souls pour casu là, elden ring.

----------


## Sharn

> Au point que mon premier hades kill, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je me suis amélioré ou si j'ai eu de la chance avec les bons pouvoirs.


Les 2. C'est quand tu passes au niveau de chaleur que tu vois que ton skill a monté.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Ici, quand tu meurs, le jeu augmente sa difficulté.


tu tapes plus fort et le jeu ne restore pas la santé d'ennemis, seulement la tienne, donc même si c'est en partie, ça reste une nouvelle chance de finir le combat vs recommencer purement et simplement tout le niveau et du coup cette affirmation me semble un peu bancale

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ce que je disais au dessus. Dans Hades tu as de l'aléatoire qui pimente sacrément les runs. En plus de la narration qui continue.


C'est pas la même proposition, certes tu joues pas pour découvrir de nouveau builds, tu joues pour jouer et le plaisir de progresser, comme sur une borne d'arcade, les pièces en moins...

----------


## Kriegor

Ok, là c'est moi qui relance, mais je repensais à Hades et à une similitude entre Sifu et lui. Dans Hades, on a un pool de vies aussi. Lorsque Zagreus meurt, il revient à la vie, mais qu'avec la moitié de sa barre de vie remplie. On pourrait donc dire que dans Hades, le jeu devient encore plus difficile quand on meurt.

----------


## makiayoyo

> On peut peut-être passer à autre chose.


ah mais je relance un feu éteint... mea culpa moi

----------


## poulpator

En fait, ça ne poserait de problème à personne si Gautoz n'avait pas fait une vidéo au vitriol plus portée par l'émotion que par le reste. Le jeu n'innove en rien des systèmes habituels qu'il habille simplement pour les intégrer dans sa narration.
Le seul système un peu punitif étant l'impossibilité de débloquer des skills passé un certain nombre de morts. Donc si vous avez tiré un trait définitif sur le jeu suite à la dite vidéo, rendez-vous service, rencardez vous ailleurs vous pourriez passer à côté d'un joli coup de coeur.

----------


## pipoop

> En fait, ça ne poserait de problème à personne si Gautoz n'avait pas fait une vidéo au vitriol plus portée par l'émotion que par le reste. Le jeu n'innove en rien des systèmes habituels qu'il habille simplement pour les intégrer dans sa narration.
> Le seul système un peu punitif étant l'impossibilité de débloquer des skills passé un certain nombre de morts. Donc si vous avez tiré un trait définitif sur le jeu suite à la dite vidéo, rendez-vous service, rencardez vous ailleurs vous pourriez passer à côté d'un joli coup de coeur.


A ceux qui l'achètent et se rendent compte du problème après plus de 2h

----------


## Laya

> J'ai tenu sur hades parce que les pouvoirs sont différents à chaque fois (et les niveaux sont plutôt courts).
> Mais, ga me gênait quand même que ça soit les mêmes niveaux. 
> 
> Du coup, un jeu ou y'a même pas l'alternance des pouvoirs me laisse perplexe. Mais je suis un joueur casu, et ce n'est pas mon type de jeu, du tout .


C'est marrant parce que je crois que j'ai du mal aussi avec ce concept de refaire N fois les même niveau.
Autant un boss difficile comme dark Souls voire même Sekiro ou DMC ça pouvait me motiver, autant refaire toujours les même niveau je crois que je n'ai jamais accroché.
J'ai presque fini une fois hadès mais c'est toujours pas le cas et je n'ai pas une envie folle de m'y replonger signe que je crois que ce n'est pas mon type de jeu.
Pour ça que je regarde de loin sifu.

----------


## poulpator

> A ceux qui l'achètent et se rendent compte du problème après plus de 2h


Quel problème justement ?
C'est justement pour éviter ce genre de réactions que j'invite diversifier ses sources de renseignement sur le jeu avant d'acheter ou pas.

----------


## Erkin_

> C'est marrant parce que je crois que j'ai du mal aussi avec ce concept de refaire N fois les même niveau.
> Autant un boss difficile comme dark Souls voire même Sekiro ou DMC ça pouvait me motiver, autant refaire toujours les même niveau je crois que je n'ai jamais accroché.
> J'ai presque fini une fois hadès mais c'est toujours pas le cas et je n'ai pas une envie folle de m'y replonger signe que je crois que ce n'est pas mon type de jeu.
> Pour ça que je regarde de loin sifu.


Sur un Rogue-lite (et rogue-like), tu ne refais pas N fois le même niveau. Chaque run est nouvelle et unique, c'est une progression normale dans ces jeux d'enchaîner des parties différentes.

----------


## Silver

Pro-tip : il y a *un sujet dédié à Sifu* sur ce forum.  ::trollface::  
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-!-C-est-Epic-!

Ici c'est le topic du futur où on a déjà surpassé le Metaverse. Place à la *Tencent et la "réalité hyper numérique"* !
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...igital-reality

Et *Platinum Games* veut se lancer dans les "Games as a service" pour que les joueurs restent plus longtemps sur leurs produits
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...period-of-time

Pendant ce temps-là, *Nintendo* tente de mettre Bowser en prison
https://www.pcgamer.com/bowser-shoul...us-government/

----------


## Laya

> Sur un Rogue-lite (et rogue-like), tu ne refais pas N fois le même niveau. Chaque run est nouvelle et unique, c'est une progression normale dans ces jeux d'enchaîner des parties différentes.


Je pense qu'un de mes moteur c'est justement la découverte de nouvelles zones/mobs, et sur Hadès en tout cas, ça ne diffère pas assez pour être vraiment à fond dedans.
Bon je dis ça, à coté j'arrive à me fader des mephisto run dans Diablo 2 pendant une heure, mais je crois que c'est parce que c'est pour la noble cause de monter un perso bien défini, ce qui n'est pas le cas souvent de ce genre de jeu.
Je tiens à préciser que j'essaye d'analyser le pourquoi j'accroche pas plus que ça, mais je n'en suis pas certain.

----------


## Baalim

> En fait, ça ne poserait de problème à personne si Gautoz n'avait pas fait une vidéo au vitriol plus portée par l'émotion que par le reste. Le jeu n'innove en rien des systèmes habituels qu'il habille simplement pour les intégrer dans sa narration.
> Le seul système un peu punitif étant l'impossibilité de débloquer des skills passé un certain nombre de morts. Donc si vous avez tiré un trait définitif sur le jeu suite à la dite vidéo, rendez-vous service, rencardez vous ailleurs vous pourriez passer à côté d'un joli coup de coeur.


C'est étrange. Je l'ai, au contraire, trouvé assez mesuré dans son propos.
Il a, à mon sens, bien décrit les points qui font que le jeu plaira à certains (courbe de progression, exigence technique) et en rebutera d'autres (bourrinage déconseillé, grind quasi obligatoire etc.).

Perso, ça m'a convaincu que le jeu ne serait pas pour moi. En tout cas, pas avant un patch ou un sérieux rabais.

----------


## wcxd

> Je tiens à préciser que j'essaye d'analyser le pourquoi j'accroche pas plus que ça, mais je n'en suis pas certain.


Sans doute parce que le gameplay de Hades est tout juste moyen.

----------


## Silver

*Generation Zero* est toujours en vie et sort une mise à jour de 16 Go avec une nouvelle faction :
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...23225203610907




J'en ai profité pour ouvrir un sujet sur le jeu, parce que pense qu'après plus de 2 ans de mises à jour, il ne mérite plus le 1/10 qui lui avait mise Canard PC à sa sortie. Sortie qui avait apparemment été catastrophique.
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...PC-et-pourtant

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi,

Le jeu de réfléxion *Sqroma* sortira sur Steam le 28 Février :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...-jv-48274.html




*Fortnite* ne supportera pas le Steam Deck, à cause uniquement des vilains tricheurs selon Tim Sweeney :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/for...lames-cheaters

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Evil Dead: The Game*, qui sortira le 13 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. C'est pour l'ouverture des pré-commandes. Ne faites pas ça :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/evil...-order-trailer




Documentaire de 13 minutes concernant l'extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2*, disponible à partir du 22 Février :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...een-expansion/




Une pétition demandant à EA de rembourser *Battlefield 2042* aux joueurs en faisant la demande a atteint 30.000 signatures en quelques jours (2 ou 3, il semblerait) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ining-support/

La population de joueurs de *Battlefield 2042* est tellement faible, et les connections aux serveurs tellement pourries au Sud de l'Afrique, qu'un seul joueur se retrouve à hoster toutes les parties. C'est évidemment un joueur différent chaque jour, le premier à se connecter en fait :

https://www.gamesradar.com/battlefie...entire-region/

*Forest Grove* est un jeu d'enquête prévu pour 2022 sur XBox et PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/fo...evu-pour-2022/




Un nouveau défit sur *Minecraft* est de construire une planète dans l'Ender Zone, en mode Hardcore :

https://kotaku.com/minecraft-challen...one-1848499985




Le RPG *Forspoken*, qui sort le 24 Mai sur un peu tout, et qui coûtera 80 euros sur PC, aura, selon son évaluation ESRB, des microtransactions :

https://gamerant.com/forspoken-esrb-...otransactions/

----------


## Sharn

> Je pense qu'un de mes moteur c'est justement la découverte de nouvelles zones/mobs, et sur Hadès en tout cas, ça ne diffère pas assez pour être vraiment à fond dedans.
> Bon je dis ça, à coté j'arrive à me fader des mephisto run dans Diablo 2 pendant une heure, mais je crois que c'est parce que c'est pour la noble cause de monter un perso bien défini, ce qui n'est pas le cas souvent de ce genre de jeu.
> Je tiens à préciser que j'essaye d'analyser le pourquoi j'accroche pas plus que ça, mais je n'en suis pas certain.


Alors qu'Hades était un Rogue-lite il te permet tout de même de monter ton perso. Tu as mieux fait de tenter des nouveaux trucs en rapport avec ce que tu trouves pour tenter de nouvelles approches et façon de jouer.

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce de lancement de *Sifu* :

https://noisypixel.net/sifu-reveals-...laystation-pc/




Le DLC *Crusader Kings III: Royal Court* est aussi sorti aujourd'hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/crusader-ki...trategy-add-on

Et il n'y a pas que ce DLC aujourd'hui, il y a aussi la mise à jour "Fleur-de-Lis" sur *Crusader Kings III* qui a été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...notes.1509587/

Des joueurs ont tenu un festival de sonnets de Shakespeare sur *Fallout 76* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fallout-76/...onnet-festival

Un DLC *Minecraft x PUMA*, pour la collaboration entre Minecraft et PUMA ... Et des fringues aussi ... :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386700.html

Un site pour savoir combien de matchs vous devez gagner sur *League Of Legends* pour devenir le meilleur de votre serveur :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386698.html

https://lol-beat-best.com/wp/euw1/GalleGutsito?manual=1

*Mago* est un jeu de plateforme à l'ancienne, qui sortira un jour sur PC, Switch et PS4, mais qui a un prologue gratuit sur Steam en attendant :

https://www.destructoid.com/mago-the...le-hidden-gem/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...llains_Burger/




*Marvel'S Avengers* avait promis l'année dernière, pour l'addition de Spiderman, de présenter une roadmap pour le contenu qui sortirait en 2022 ... On est début Février et Marvel's Avengers a fait un pic à 704 joueurs simultanés sur Steam samedi dernier. Non, je ne doute pas du tout de l'avenir radieux du jeu :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=10b56f8822e6

*Atari* ne lance pas une nouvelle série de lootbox contenant des NFT, mais cherche le nom du développeur non crédité du jeu Aquaventure, un prototype qui n'est pas sorti, prévu initialement sur Atari 2600 :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/08/a...ous-2600-game/

Où on parle du système de parkour dans *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/progra...parkour-system

La version PS5 d'*Apex Legends* a été évaluée par l'ESRB. Donc une annonce devrait bientôt être faite concernant des versions améliorées pour consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ap.../1100-6500424/

Il y aura apparemment des "Armored War Machines" dans la 2ème saison de *Kalof Warzone Pacific*, qui commencera le 14 Février :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-war-machines/





Si vous voulez voir comment des vieux pensent que les jeunes parlent, vous pouvez jouer à *Riders Republic* gratuitement pendant le week-end du 10 Février :

https://www.gamesradar.com/riders-re...n-february-10/

Le jeu de stratégie *Warhammer 40K: Chaos Gate – Daemonhunters* sortira sur PC le 5 Mai. Et Andy Serkis sera le grand maitre Vardan Kai :

https://wccftech.com/warhammer-40k-c...e-andy-serkis/




Le jeu de bagarre avec des cartes et du rollback netcode *Duelists of Eden* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://wccftech.com/duelists-of-ede...ode-announced/




On aura des nouvelles de *The Wolf Among Us 2* demain :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/th...n-a-19-heures/





Mais pourquoi y-a-t-il un PNJ avec du pain dans *BioShock Infinite* ? :

https://gamerant.com/bioshock-infini...-origin-story/

Où ça parle de *Haven Studios*, le nouveau studio de Jade Raymond, et de son projet de jeu avec "un environnement en ligne persistant et évolutif accessible par un PC ou une console PlayStation" :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/jade-raymond-new-game

https://www.ledevoir.com/economie/67...ouer-microsoft

Le premier acte du point'n click *Norco*, qui doit sortir le 22 Mars, est disponible gratuitement sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/norcos-de...d-a-nightmare/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1221250/NORCO/




Ne vous inquiétez pas, *Bayonetta 3* sera bien gentiment coquin, même en exclusivité Switch, comme le précédent en fait :

https://fr.ign.com/bayonetta-3-1/581...t-du-projet-gg

----------


## KOUB

*Platinum Games* est aussi motivé pour terminer son jeu de rôle avec des dragons annulé Scalebound, si Microsoft, qui semble déborder de pognon, est motivé :

https://wccftech.com/bayonetta-3-new...ts-scalebound/

*Zorya: The Celestial Sisters* est un jeu de réflexion en coop locale ou pas, disponible sur PC et sur Switch avec un pass ami :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/zor...-3d-cooperatif




Un *Nintendo Direct* de 40 minutes aura lieu demain. Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Mario Kart 9 devrait être présenté et on devrait avoir aussi des nouvelles de Breath Of The Wild 2. Ha, et une suite à 1,2, Switch devrait aussi être annoncée, on ne sait pas pourquoi :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...ning-this-week





Les serveurs du jeu de recrutement pour l'armée américaine *America's Army: Proving Grounds* fermeront en Mars :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/am.../1100-6500414/




Parce que Malware se la pétait un peu, voici *Sifu* fini sans prendre un seul dégât :

https://gamerant.com/sifu-beaten-no-damage/




Un mod multijoueur pour *The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-e...-for-download/

https://github.com/TES3MP/TES3MP/rel...g/tes3mp-0.8.0

Un mod pour rendre les PNJ de *Fallout 4* plus intelligents :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...i-of-the-npcs/

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/57741




Où on parle des techniques que le free-to-play sur mobiles *Marvel Strike Force* utilisent pour vider votre portefeuille de vos sous durement gagnés :

https://www.gameinformer.com/opinion...-to-play-games

*With You* est un jeu coop gratuit qui se termine en 15 minutes, disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.destructoid.com/with-you...free-on-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1860570/With_You/

https://carolmertz.itch.io/with-you




*Akupara Games* n'aime pas les NFT :

https://noisypixel.net/akupara-says-...-sold-as-nfts/



Les serveurs du FPS free-to-play *Survarium* fermeront à la Mi-Mai :

https://nofrag.com/survarium-fermera...veurs-fin-mai/

Le FPS tactique *Squad* passera en version 2.12 le 9 Février :

https://nofrag.com/squad-se-donne-un...rier-prochain/

5 millions d'exemplaires vendus pour le remake de *Resident Evil 3* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846755.html

----------


## KOUB

Sony présentera son IA révolutionnaire demain. Ça concerne *Gran Turismo 7* :

https://www.actugaming.net/polyphony...teaser-473026/

Compilation des premiers avis sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tos-48272.html

*Tammy Tallarico*, qui parle trop, et pète un peu un câble à propos de tout et n'importe quoi, n'est plus le CEO d'Intellivision, et n'en est plus que le président :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/07/i...-to-president/

Le nouveau CEO a aussi prévenu que le tarif de l'*Intellivision Amico* allait augmenter après sa sortie. Et que le plan d'avoir des jeux obligatoirement à moins de 10$ était abandonné :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...co-steps-down/

*Nvidia* ne rachétera finalement pas Arm, qui garde la caution de 1.25 milliards de dollars. Arm sera introduit en bourse en 2023 :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/nvi...3-2054449.html

Mais l'architecture Arm est quand même l'architecture CPU la plus importante des 10 prochaines années :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-calls...s-buyout-deal/

*Take Two* a encore fait plein d'argent cette année fiscale :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...5-at-take-two/

En particulier, en vendant 10 millions de *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition*, qui a surpassé les prévisions. Pas mal pour le remake d'un remake PS3 ... Arrêtez de précommader ! :

https://gamerant.com/gta-trilogy-sales/

Mais de nouvelles mises à jour son en préparation pour réparer le bordel :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/grand-theft...ii/update-2022

Le CEO de *Take Two* a aussi parlé des NFT et en gros, l'avis est "Ouais, faut voir" :

https://www.thegamer.com/take-two-ce...to-earn-games/

43 millions de copies vendues pour *Red Dead Redemption 2*, 160 millions pour *GTA V* :

https://gamerant.com/red-dead-redemp...-million-sold/

Deux petites choses notées par *Jason Schreier* :









*Bandai-Namco* a gagné plein d'argent cette année fiscale, comme presque tous les autres :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nt-to-usd5-4bn

Et a aussi des plans pour créer son metaverse comme tout le monde, avec 130 millions de dollars :

https://www.thegamer.com/bandai-namco-ip-metaverse/

Ils ont aussi changé une nouvelle fois de logo ... Je suis curieux de connaitre le prix du changement quand même :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ts-logo-again/



*Tencent*, lui, ne veut pas faire un bête metaverse. Non, il veut une "réalité hyper numérique" (oui, parce qu'hyper digitale, ça fait beaucoup de doigts) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...igital-reality

*Activision* a ramassé 5.1 milliards de dollars en 2021 uniquement avec les microtransactions et les DLC :

https://gamerant.com/activision-51-b...nsactions-dlc/

*Ubisoft* continue dans les NFT en apportant les lapins crétins dans le machin à NFT The Sandbox. Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour soutenir la boîte du fiston :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/08/u...box-metaverse/




Et en même temps, le fils de *John Lennon* réussit un bon coup en vendant des NFT des objets ayant appartenu à son père ... Et en les gardant donc :

https://www.franceinter.fr/societe/m...-et-les-garder

Le département de la justice US a arrêté deux personnes en lien avec le piratage de la plateforme d'échange de cryptomonnaies Bitfinix en 2016. Ils avaient volé 3.6 milliards de dollars :

https://interestingengineering.com/j...s-crypto-heist

L'*International Game Developer Association* blâmait publiquement les boites de jeux vidéos d'ignorer les plaintes des victimes de harcélement pendant des années ... Il semblerait bien qu'ils faisaient exactement pareil :

https://www.thegamer.com/internation...-abuse-claims/
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...uct-violations

La photographe et designeuse Judy A. Juracek avait poursuivi *Capcom* pour avoir utilisé son boulot pour Resident Evil 4 et Devil May Cry. La poursuite a été réglé à l'amiable :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-l...stolen-photos/

Des membres et des administrateurs de groupes *Facebook* d'aide pour les patients ayant un cancer ... téléchargeait les données des membres du groupe via la fonctionnalité "Off Facebook Activity" ... Ils voulaient quitter l'Europe, c'est ça ? :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...-telling-them/

*Apple* a racheté AI Music, une start up anglaise ayant développé l'Infinite Music Engine, qui permet d'utiliser une IA pour adapter la musique à son auditeur :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/app...e-2054448.html

Pour gérer la pénurie de composants électroniques, *Tesla* a retiré une unité de contrôle redondante des Modèles 3 et Y fabriqués à Shanghai, sans prévenir les acheteurs :

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/02/07/tesl...-shortage.html

Pour le Super Bowl ... Les *Foo Fighters* vont donner un concert gratuit sur Oculus en VR, et sur Instagram, Facebook et Messenger :





Nan mais d'abord les mineurs de cryptomonnaies et maintenant le *Grand collisionneur de hadrons* du CERN ... Comment va-t-on arriver à acheter des cartes graphiques nous ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-large-ha...creasing-rate/

Orange a expliqué son plan de fermeture du réseau téléphonique en cuivre, et donc l'ADSL, qui s'étalera jusqu'en 2030 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15275...-en-france.htm

Après avoir perdu 25% en bourse suite à la présentation des résultats du trimestre, *Meta Facebook* a décidé qu'ils ne voulaient pas vraiment quitter l'Europe en fait :

https://www.bfmtv.com/tech/fin-d-ins...202070361.html

Il y avait une collaboration entre *Halo Infinite* et une marque de vernis à ongle, pour obtenir un code pour une skin exclusive ... C'est en fait un code pour une skin pour Forza Horizon 5 qui est offert apparemment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...-skin-instead/




Je dois aussi vous informer, chers lecteurs, que je lance la 28ème phase de mon plan en 3591 étapes pour conquérir le monde.

Voici donc mon substack, ouvert il y a peu, pour les gens qui voudraient lire des news en un seul post, pas coupé par la limite de 5 vidéos par post ... Ou qui voudraient directement recevoir une revue de presse dans leur boite mail, des fois que le forum soit inaccessible en journée pour des raisons diverses et variées telles un firewall. C'est toujours gratuit :

https://koub.substack.com/

----------


## Maalak

> Imagine Ghosts n' Goblins qui spammerait les ennemis à chaque nouvel échec ou R-Type qui réduirait ton panel d'armes disponibles pour les niveaux suivants en foinction du nombre de vies perdues


Oui, enfin, je crois que tu as bien oublié comment ça se passait pour certains shoot'em'up célèbres (Parodius, Slap Fight, Némésis, etc.) pour lesquels tu perdais toutes tes armes équipées et continuais avec un vaisseau de base au tir et à la vitesse minable au milieu d'ennemis et d'explosions partout dans les niveaux un tant soit peut avancés, condamnant quasiment le run pour le commun des mortels.
Certes, on te laissait la possibilité de reconstituer ton arsenal pour retrouver ton niveau d'avant la mort, mais le souci était qu'il était très difficile d'y arriver, ça donnait plutôt essentiellement sur un game over quelques vies rapidement expédiées plus loin.

----------


## Baalim

> Oui, enfin, je crois que tu as bien oublié comment ça se passait pour certains shoot'em'up célèbres (Parodius, Slap Fight, Némésis, etc.) pour lesquels tu perdais toutes tes armes équipées et continuais avec un vaisseau de base au tir et à la vitesse minable au milieu d'ennemis et d'explosions partout dans les niveaux un tant soit peut avancés, condamnant quasiment le run pour le commun des mortels.
> Certes, on te laissait la possibilité de reconstituer ton arsenal pour retrouver ton niveau d'avant la mort, mais le souci était qu'il était très difficile d'y arriver, ça donnait plutôt essentiellement sur un game over quelques vies rapidement expédiées plus loin.


Justement non. C'est ce que je disais un peu plus haut. Tu étais dans la merde en perdant ton armement juste avant un boss mais, si tu survivais malgré tout, le niveau suivant se déroulait dans les mêmes conditions, quoi qu'il arrive, sans malus d'aucune sorte. 

Prend l'exemple de Gradius et imagine qu'à chaque échec, tu ne puisses plus autant upgrader ta vitesse de déplacement.
Tu termines avec un vaisseau qui vole au diesel dès le second niveau.

Là, dans Sifu, plus tu galères pour passer un niveau et plus tu te retrouves affaibli pour les suivants.
Ça ressemble en effet à un système avec des crédits limités mais c'est assez vicelard et démotivant.

Sans oublier que les jeux d'arcade d'antan étaient conçus pour être parcourus en ligne droite en 30/40 minutes.
Ce qui rendait le game over et l'obligation de reprendre à zéro un peu moins dérangeants

Et j'ai envie de dire qu'un jeu de baston qui force à se la jouer défensif fait fausse route.

----------


## PG 13

> Oui, enfin, je crois que tu as bien oublié comment ça se passait pour certains shoot'em'up célèbres (Parodius, Slap Fight, Némésis, etc.) pour lesquels tu perdais toutes tes armes équipées et continuais avec un vaisseau de base au tir et à la vitesse minable au milieu d'ennemis et d'explosions partout dans les niveaux un tant soit peut avancés, condamnant quasiment le run pour le commun des mortels.
> Certes, on te laissait la possibilité de reconstituer ton arsenal pour retrouver ton niveau d'avant la mort, mais le souci était qu'il était très difficile d'y arriver, ça donnait plutôt essentiellement sur un game over quelques vies rapidement expédiées plus loin.


Mais là tu parles des années 80 et du Insert Coin game dev, qui n'a plus trop lieu d'être aujourd'hui.

Et sinon oui, certains jeux étaient faciles/faisables tant qu'on ne mourrait pas et devenaient impossibles une fois mort  ::P:

----------


## comodorecass

Pic à 530k joueurs hier soir sur *Lost Ark*, ça promet pour la release officielle prévue le 11/02. La ce n'était qu'un accès anticipé aux fondateurs.

----------


## Kriegor

> Et j'ai envie de dire qu'un jeu de baston qui force à se la jouer défensif fait fausse route.


Totalement d'accord avec ça. Si tu joues mieux en restant sur la défensive qu'en prenant l'initiative, l'intérêt sur le long terme va être vite limité.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Prend l'exemple de Gradius et imagine qu'à chaque échec, tu ne puisses plus autant upgrader ta vitesse de déplacement.
> ...
> Sans oublier que les jeux d'arcade d'antan étaient conçus pour être parcourus en ligne droite en 30/40 minutes.
> Ce qui rendait le game over et l'obligation de reprendre à zéro un peu moins dérangeants


Sifu ne bloque pas les upgrades à chaque mort, ils bloquent certaines upgrades au bout d'un certain nombre de mort, c'est pénalisant uniquement si tu meurs en boucle, et ça te pousse à privilégier un redémarrage du niveau en cours, ce qui est de toutes façons la bonne chose à faire. Au bout de quelques essais, un niveau se fait en 20/30 min selon que tu utilises des raccourcis ou pas. Le game over, au vue des commentaires je sais pas si c'est clair pour tout le monde, te force seulement à relancer le niveau en cours, pas tout le jeu et t'offre la possibilité de relancer un niveau précédent si tu penses que c'est nécessaire.

----------


## Xchroumfph

C'est quand même magique de lire des gens débattre d'un jeu auquel ils n'ont pas joué tout en ignorant superbement les commentaires de ceux qui y ont joué...  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quand même magique de lire des gens débattre d'un jeu auquel ils n'ont pas joué tout en ignorant superbement les commentaires de ceux qui y ont joué...


Vu la date de sortie du jeu, tu nous excuseras de penser que certains manquent peut-être un peu de recul...

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Vu la date de sortie du jeu, tu nous excuseras de penser que certains manquent peut-être un peu de recul...


Ceux qui y jouent manquent de recul par rapport à ceux qui n'y ont pas joué et qui tricottent à partir d'un test vidéo ? Oui, c'est vrai, je pense que tu marques un point.

Et puis, tu es tout excusé, c'est marrant à lire.  :;):

----------


## Tahia

Après vous pouvez aussi en parler sur le topic du jeu, parce que bon ça commence à devenir long... ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Ceux qui y jouent manquent de recul par rapport à ceux qui n'y ont pas joué et qui tricottent à partir d'un test vidéo ? Oui, c'est vrai, je pense que tu marques un point.
> 
> Et puis, tu es tout excusé, c'est marrant à lire.


Et encore, tu considères qu'ils ont regardé la vidéo, c'est sympa de ta part  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ceux qui y jouent manquent de recul par rapport à ceux qui n'y ont pas joué et qui tricottent à partir d'un test vidéo ? Oui, c'est vrai, je pense que tu marques un point.
> 
> Et puis, tu es tout excusé, c'est marrant à lire.


Disons que le mec qui propose un avis en vidéo de 30 minutes a peut être eu l'occasion, va savoir, d'y jouer un petit peu en ayant reçu une version presse.

Et, soyons fous, imaginons que le mec qui vient de claquer 40 euros et de jouer une heure ou deux à son jeu est peut être très enthousiaste sans pour autant avoir déjà perçu des défauts liés à la redondance ou la répétition (tu sais, des trucs qui se voient sur la durée...).

Ouais, je sais, c'est complètement dingue comme raisonnement, surtout vu la densité d'experts au m² sur le forum.
Je me demande bien pourquoi je ne prends pas leurs avis pour argent comptant.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Et encore, tu considères qu'ils ont regardé la vidéo, c'est sympa de ta part


J'avoue j'ai hésité  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Disons que le mec qui propose un avis en vidéo de 30 minutes a peut être eu l'occasion, va savoir, d'y jouer un petit peu en ayant reçu une version presse.
> 
> Et, soyons fous, imaginons que le mec qui vient de claquer 40 euros et de jouer une heure ou deux à son jeu est peut être très enthousiaste sans pour autant avoir déjà perçu des défauts liés à la redondance ou la répétition (tu sais, des trucs qui se voient sur la durée...).
> 
> Ouais, je sais, c'est complètement dingue comme raisonnement, surtout vu la densité d'experts au m² sur le forum.
> Je me demande bien pourquoi je ne prends pas leurs avis pour argent comptant.


Bah écoute techniquement, on peut jouer au jeu depuis plus longtemps que seulement hier ::ninja:: . Ce qu'il te reproche c'est d'ignorer les avis de ceux qui ont joué, c'est différent de ne pas être d'accord avec. D'ailleurs si je prend pour argent comptant ( ::ninja:: )ce que tu dis aussi, tu te bases juste sur un seul avis, alors que il y en a d'autre tout aussi professionnel qui n'ont pas le même.

----------


## Sharn

160 millions de GTA V. Et combien de million soir la Franchise Call of ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Bah écoute techniquement, on peut jouer au jeu depuis plus longtemps que seulement hier. Ce qu'il te reproche c'est d'ignorer les avis de ceux qui ont joué, c'est différent de ne pas être d'accord avec. D'ailleurs si je prend pour argent comptant ()ce que tu dis aussi, tu te bases juste sur un seul avis, alors que il y en a d'autre tout aussi professionnel qui n'ont pas le même.


Soyons clairs : je n'ignore pas forcément les avis des autres mais je lis ce topic en diagonal et, surtout, je me suis contenté de dire que les réserves de Gautoz me faisaient penser que le jeu ne serait pas pour moi, et aucunement qu'il était mauvais, décevant etc.

La presse est globalement favorable mais Gautoz n'est pas le seul à avoir noté l'aspect répétitif, les pics de difficultés ou encore le grind quasi obligatoire (c'est notamment le cas chez GK). Bref, on évoque des aspects qui pèsent au moment de passer à la caisse.

Dernier point : s'il y a des avis que je ne prends pas en compte, ce sont ceux des gentils petits pirates.
Etrangement, le fait de ne pas payer pour un truc a souvent tendance à fausser le jugement ou l'envie de persévérer (note bien que ça marche également avec les services de streaming légaux).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pic à 530k joueurs hier soir sur *Lost Ark*, ça promet pour la release officielle prévue le 11/02. La ce n'était qu'un accès anticipé aux fondateurs.


J'ai pas du tout suivi la com sur ce jeu, j'ai regardé quelques streams hier pour voir ce que c'était et j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre la hype qu'il semble y avoir.
ça ressemble à un MMO mobile pour moi, tous ces jeux avec de jolis graphismes, un gameplay hack&slash plus ou moins réussi (et automatisé sur mobile, mais j'imagine que c'est pas le cas ici), un cash-shop de la mort avec grosse tendance P2W, et une DA générique au possible.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> J'ai pas du tout suivi la com sur ce jeu, j'ai regardé quelques streams hier pour voir ce que c'était et j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre la hype qu'il semble y avoir.
> ça ressemble à un MMO mobile pour moi, tous ces jeux avec de jolis graphismes, un gameplay hack&slash plus ou moins réussi (et automatisé sur mobile, mais j'imagine que c'est pas le cas ici), un cash-shop de la mort avec grosse tendance P2W, et une DA générique au possible.


Après une bête recherche google image, je dirais que c'est parce qu'il y a des boobs et que le design général est un peu vulgos. C'est vrai que ça fait mobile.

----------


## Erkin_

> j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre la hype qu'il semble y avoir.


Streamers & argent.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Streamers & argent.


Ok donc comme New World quoi. Un jeu mort dans 2 mois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Soyons clairs : je n'ignore pas forcément les avis des autres mais je lis ce topic en diagonal et, surtout, je me suis contenté de dire que les réserves de Gautoz me faisaient penser que le jeu ne serait pas pour moi, et aucunement qu'il était mauvais, décevant etc.
> 
> La presse est globalement favorable mais Gautoz n'est pas le seul à avoir noté l'aspect répétitif, les pics de difficultés ou encore le grind quasi obligatoire (c'est notamment le cas chez GK). Bref, on évoque des aspects qui pèsent au moment de passer à la caisse.
> 
> Dernier point : s'il y a des avis que je ne prends pas en compte, ce sont ceux des gentils petits pirates.
> Etrangement, le fait de ne pas payer pour un truc a souvent tendance à fausser le jugement ou l'envie de persévérer (note bien que ça marche également avec les services de streaming légaux).


Va falloir que tu me dises de qui tu parles. Le jeu est dispo avant le 8 parce que pour 5 boulasses de plus tu joues en early access. Tu fais bien d'être clair du coup parce qu'on peut pas deviner si tu ignores exprès ou pas  ::ninja::  et surtout pourquoi  ::P:  

Pour l'aspect répétitifs, les pics de difficulté ou le grind, j'ai vu personne le nier dans la presse personnellement. C'est pas caché, et si ça pèse dans la balance pour certains c'est positif pour d'autres non.

----------


## Vroum

> J'ai pas du tout suivi la com sur ce jeu, j'ai regardé quelques streams hier pour voir ce que c'était et j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre la hype qu'il semble y avoir.
> ça ressemble à un MMO mobile pour moi, tous ces jeux avec de jolis graphismes, un gameplay hack&slash plus ou moins réussi (et automatisé sur mobile, mais j'imagine que c'est pas le cas ici), un cash-shop de la mort avec grosse tendance P2W, et une DA générique au possible.


Comme d'habitude, quand c'est assez calme niveau MMO les gens sont curieux de découvrir de nouvelles choses même si ça ne dure qu'un temps.

Pour le coup le jeu plutôt joli avec un gameplay fun, des classes variées et équilibrées, du contenu pve assez fourni à la fois en activités de haut niveau et en à-côtés, un pvp d'arène égalisé qui évite les écueils habituels de pay-to-win, et l'assurance d'un bon suivi puisque ça tourne bien en Corée et d'autres régions.
Bon pour la DA par contre il y a pas grand chose à dire, à part que de toute façon les costumes fantaisistes et les montures/pets choupi vont vite arriver.  :tired: 

Le tout en free to play (malgré l'incitation à raquer pour commencer avant les autres), avec le même marketing amazon/twitch que pour New World, et c'est parti pour le train de la hype.

----------


## KOUB

> 160 millions de GTA V. Et combien de million soir la Franchise Call of ?


300 millions en 2019  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

> Va falloir que tu me dises de qui tu parles. Le jeu est dispo avant le 8 parce que pour 5 boulasses de plus tu joues en early access. Tu fais bien d'être clair du coup parce qu'on peut pas deviner si tu ignores exprès ou pas  et surtout pourquoi


Pour le coup, tu as bien contribué à semer la confusion avec tes ninjas.  ::siffle:: 
Sinon, comme dit plus haut, on peut sans doute passer à autre chose que sifu, en effet.

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai pas du tout suivi la com sur ce jeu, j'ai regardé quelques streams hier pour voir ce que c'était et j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre la hype qu'il semble y avoir.


Imagine Star Citizen, mais qui serait sorti après 3 ans de dev.

----------


## Tahia

> Pour le coup, tu as bien contribué à semer la confusion avec tes ninjas. 
> Sinon, comme dit plus haut, on peut sans doute passer à autre chose que sifu, en effet.


Le but du jeu c'était qu'il me nomme mais tu casses tout là... :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pic à 530k joueurs hier soir sur *Lost Ark*, ça promet pour la release officielle prévue le 11/02. La ce n'était qu'un accès anticipé aux fondateurs.


Ah oui, *New World* je connais

----------


## Zerger

Oui enfin, le jeu cartonne en Corée et en Russie depuis quelque temps déjà...

----------


## Aza

> Ah oui, *New World* je connais


Quel jeu ? Je connais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

> J'ai pas du tout suivi la com sur ce jeu, j'ai regardé quelques streams hier pour voir ce que c'était et j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre la hype qu'il semble y avoir.
> ça ressemble à un MMO mobile pour moi, tous ces jeux avec de jolis graphismes, un gameplay hack&slash plus ou moins réussi (et automatisé sur mobile, mais j'imagine que c'est pas le cas ici), un cash-shop de la mort avec grosse tendance P2W, et une DA générique au possible.


Le jeu sort dans une période de vache maigre en MMO (comme depuis nombreuses années en fait). Il dispose d'un contenu solide, tu as deux ans de maj déjà dispo en KR qui devraient être distillées au fil du temps sur la version West. Le jeu dispose d'une bonne réputation car il est bien fini, bourré de contenu, fun à jouer et avec un suivi sans faille. Son état à la sortie n'a rien à voir avec NW pour avoir fait les deux releases.

Derrière, Amazon a payé grassement les streamers de tous les continents pour qu'ils y jouent tous dans une sorte de "course à l'armement" inter région. Ca donne 1,2 millions viewers hier soir sur Twitch et 530K joueurs sur Steam. Ce qui est assez dingue dans ce chiffre c'est qu'il ne contient que les joueurs qui ont payé pour un jeu gratuit. Ca devrait exploser vendredi et ce week-end. La DA a certains trucs douteux et parfois part dans tous les sens (ça va des robots aux cowboy en passant par des trucs medfan et contemporains) mais franchement en vue iso les graphismes claquent bien et le jeu tourne sur un grille-pain. 

Rien de méchant dans le cash shop, juste des trucs pour aller plus vite. Pour certains c'est déjà trop je le conçois. On est au croisement entre Marvel Heroes en terme de rythme/itémisation, de GW dans son univers et certaines mécaniques (développement de perso horizontal, exploration, univers) avec un gameplay HnS (déplacement au clic, popo, loot auto etc.). Je pense qu'il y'a de la place pour ce type de jeu en Europe/US et même si la rétention sera certainement de 10% dans le mois qui vient, il faudra compter sur ce jeu même une fois tous les streamers barrés sur Elden Ring (ou autre).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le jeu sort dans une période de vache maigre en MMO (comme depuis nombreuses années en fait)


Vache maigre sur les nouveaux MMOs, je veux bien, mais on a quand même TESO et FFIXV qui ont sorti des extensions très récemment (et ça continue non stop pour TESO).

Je vais peut-être le tester pour comprendre, parce que vu de loin, y'a pas franchement grand chose qui donne envie. Je le redis, rien que les menus bourrés de points rouges pour indiquer les nouveaux items, ça me rappelle HIT, Black Desert Mobile et autres jeux copiés-collers du même type proposés sur Android et iOS.
Des jeux bien finis, jolis, hyper addictifs et au contenu conséquent, mais avec un gameplay "creux" (souvent automatisé en grande partie), et qui poussent inévitablement au grind et donc au cash-shop.

----------


## Eloso

Black-Desert est surement ce qui m'a le plus douché niveau MMO ( le dernier clou dans le cercueil fut d'avoir replonger pour WoW Retail...)

----------


## Laya

> Rien de méchant dans le cash shop, juste des trucs pour aller plus vite. Pour certains c'est déjà trop je le conçois. On est au croisement entre Marvel Heroes en terme de rythme/itémisation, de GW dans son univers et certaines mécaniques (développement de perso horizontal, exploration, univers) avec un gameplay HnS (déplacement au clic, popo, loot auto etc.). Je pense qu'il y'a de la place pour ce type de jeu en Europe/US et même si la rétention sera certainement de 10% dans le mois qui vient, il faudra compter sur ce jeu même une fois tous les streamers barrés sur Elden Ring (ou autre).


Je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas, mais je suis toujours étonné que les "trucs pour aller plus vite" ne soient pas considéré comme du pay to win par une partie du joueur.
Pour moi c'est pile poil la définition d'un pay to win, ça diminue ton temps à consacrer dans un jeu pour atteindre un niveau de puissance X ou Y.

Après ça n'empêche pas un jeu d'être très bien par ailleurs, c'est juste dommage de ne pas avoir réserver le coté payant à du cosmétique.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas, mais je suis toujours étonné que les "trucs pour aller plus vite" ne soient pas considéré comme du pay to win par une partie du joueur.
> Pour moi c'est pile poil la définition d'un pay to win, ça diminue ton temps à consacrer dans un jeu pour atteindre un niveau de puissance X ou Y.
> 
> Après ça n'empêche pas un jeu d'être très bien par ailleurs, c'est juste dommage de ne pas avoir réserver le coté payant à du cosmétique.


Pour moi, la définition de pay to win, c'est des trucs payants qui ont un impact sur le gameplay ET ne sont pas accessible sans payer. Ici, un joueur qui ne paie pas peut tout à fait avoir le même niveau qu'un joueur qui paie, ça lui prendra juste plus de temps. Il n'y a pas un mur que tu ne peux dépasser qu'en payant. Tu ne paies pas pour gagner, tu paies pour gagner plus vite.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pour moi, la définition de pay to win, c'est des trucs payants qui ont un impact sur le gameplay ET ne sont pas accessible sans payer. Ici, un joueur qui ne paie pas peut tout à fait avoir le même niveau qu'un joueur qui paie, ça lui prendra juste plus de temps. Il n'y a pas un mur que tu ne peux dépasser qu'en payant. Tu ne paies pas pour gagner, tu paies pour gagner plus vite.


Si tu peux acheter une arme qu'il faudrait farmer pendant 500h, ca n'est donc pas du pay2win pour toi?

Perso, j'en suis a un tel stade de blasitude, que le pay2win, tant que c'est pas dans du pvp, je m'en bats les steaks mais d'une force....

----------


## Wedgge

> Tu ne paies pas pour gagner, tu paies pour gagner plus vite.


C'est littéralement la même finalité, la même, gagner. Ensuite :




> Pour moi, la définition de pay to win, c'est des trucs payants qui ont un impact sur le gameplay ET ne sont pas accessible sans payer.


Non. Le Pay to win c'est, je cite la définition : "Jeu vidéo dans lequel les joueurs qui payent disposent d’un avantage certain par rapport à ceux qui ne payent pas". 

Tu travailles dans la pub non ? Si c'est pas le cas ton profil match avec leur standard, ils te donnent du taf 100% mgl.

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu ne paies pas pour gagner, tu paies pour gagner plus vite.


Si tu gagnes plus vite, tu va donc gagner plus, et plus longtemps.

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu travailles dans la pub non ? Si c'est pas le cas ton profil match avec leur standard, ils te donnent du taf 100% mgl.


Je commence à en avoir marre qu'on m'octroie des propos que je ne tiens pas. Ai-je dit quelque part que j'approuvais ce genre de méthode ? 
Que je considère qu'il y a une différence entre le pay2win et le pay2fast ne signifie en rien que j'apprécie le pay2fast. 

On peut ne pas être d'accord avec cette distinction, ça n'est pas un souci, les définitions dans le domaine du jeu-vidéo sont changeantes et souvent vagues (y a qu'à voir la distinction rogue-like/rogue-lite qui change beaucoup selon la personne qui la décrit) mais faut vraiment arrêter ces grossières accusations sur ma personne.

----------


## purEcontact

Je connais pas le jeu mais si il y a un plafond au niveau de l'équipement (par exemple), le fait de payer t'amène plus vite au plafond et donc réduit la durée de vie du jeu.
En gros, tu paies plus pour jouer moins (en admettant que comme d'autres mmo, on a tendance à se faire chier une fois le niveau max / stuff max atteint).

----------


## Tahia

J'avoue c'est pas chouette de votre part. ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Que je considère qu'il y a une différence entre le pay2win et le pay2fast ne signifie en rien que j'apprécie le pay2fast.


Sauf que tous les Pay 2 Win sont des "Pay 2 Fast". Justement pour faire plus facilement passer la pilule aux gens qui font une différence entre les deux. Différence qui n'a, du coup, aucune raison d'exister.

Aujourd'hui, dire "vous pouvez obtenir ça sans payer", c'est presque exclusivement un argument marketing visant à défendre la monétisation d'un jeu.

----------


## pesos

*Atomic Heart* sortira en fin d'année et présente un nouveau trailer :

----------


## Laya

Il y a quand même des gradations dans les pay2win.

----------


## Higgins

Trailer de The Wolf Among Us 2.



Il est possible qu'il soit par la suite posté par Ruvon, puis par KOUB. Seul l'avenir nous le dira.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi, 

Pour commencer, 20 minutes du DLC Heart of Russia pour *Euro Truck Simulator 2*, qui n’a pas encore de date de sortie :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wat...-of-russia-dlc




*Semantle*, c’est Wordle … Enfin presque. Autant d’essais que vous voulez, et pas d’indication sur les bonnes lettres, plutôt un réseau neural pour vous dire à quel point vous êtes prêt « conceptuellement » de la bonne réponse :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sem...neural-network

Le FPS horreur/survie *KINGDOM of the DEAD* sera disponible demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kin...mbiance-encree




Le JRPG *Rise of the Third Power* sortira demain sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la PS5 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ris...ux-combattants




Les configurations requise et recommandée pour *Shadow Warrior 3*, qui sort le 1er Mars :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/here-...dow-warrior-3/

*Super Dungeon Maker*, comme Super Mario Maker, mais pour des donjons de The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, avec un poulet pour héros, sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 15 Février : :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/super...february-15th/




Le jeu de bataille à 400 joueurs dans les USA du 19ème siècle *Battle Cry of Freedom* sortira le 1er Mars sur PC. À noter qu’un mode de jeu promet 400 joueurs … plus 800 bots :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/histo...-on-march-1st/

----------


## job to finish

> *Atomic Heart* sortira en *fin d'année* et présente un nouveau trailer :




Bordel, ça va être long.  :tired:

----------


## Higgins

Ça a l'air complètement maboule!
J'ai un peu peur que ça sorte tout pété...

----------


## KOUB

Une bande-annonce animée pour *The King of Fighters XV*, qui sort le 17 Février sur PC et sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et la PS5 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/the-...animated-short




Le RPG dans un cahier *RPG Time! The Legend of Wright* sortira le 10 Mars sur PC et Xbox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/rpg-...nches-march-10




L’autre MMO d’Amazon, le free-to-play *Lost Ark*, qui n’est accessible pour le moment qu’aux joueurs ayant payé des machins … Atteint 500.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam en Occident, 3 heures après sa sortie. Le préchargement du jeu a aussi produit un gros pic de bande-passante chez Valve :

https://www.thegamer.com/lost-ark-50...players-steam/

https://www.pcgamer.com/lost-ark-steam-download/

*Blizzard* recrute un Lead Content Designer pour un projet non-annoncé sur une licence existante :

https://www.gamesradar.com/blizzards...ing-franchise/

121 millions d’exemplaires vendus pour la série des *NBA 2K* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/nb...ujours-leader/

15 millions de joueurs pour *Minecraft Dungeons*, qui lance aussi l’événement de la Fête du Givre, du 8 au 22 Février :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/mi...fete-du-givre/




Une nouvelle classe pour le jeu sans anneau *Elden Ring*, le prisonnier :

https://gamingintel.com/elden-ring-t...isoner-reveal/





Dans la mise à jour de Février de *Back 4 Blood*, un tas de trucs et de corrections, mais aussi la possibilité de garder son équipe une fois la mission terminée pour en enchainer une autre :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/back-4-bl...cards-weapons/

Le DLC Oceans Campaign Pack pour *Evil Genius 2* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/evil-geni...aign-pack-dlc/




Une bande-annonce et des infos sur la 2ème saison de *Kalof Warzone Pacific*, qui commence le 14 Février :

https://nofrag.com/des-details-sur-l...rd-et-warzone/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de survie en open-world *Generation Zero* rajoute une nouvelle faction, les soviets, dans sa dernière mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/generation-...te-patch-notes




*Phil Spencer* veut que plein de gens, encore plus de gens jouent à World Of Warcraft et Kalof :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/world-of-warcraft/xbox

2.5 millions de copies écoulées pour *Nioh 2* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050846785.html

Le 3ème DLC et la mise à jour 1.07 sont disponibles pour *Scarlett Nexus* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050846795.html




Un stream est annoncé pour les 5 ans de *NieR: Automata* le 23 Février. Quelque chose devrait être annoncé :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/nier...or-february-23

Le jeu d’action *The Serpent Rogue* sortira le 26 Avril sur consoles de nouvelle génération, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/the-...-switch-and-pc




*Horizon Forbidden West* sur PS4 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...he-first-time/

https://www.gamesradar.com/horizon-f...g-to-the-game/







Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il serait d’ailleurs possible dans *Horizon Forbidden West*, qui sort le 18 Février, de monter sur une créature volante :

https://www.gamesradar.com/horizon-f...g-to-the-game/

La pétition demandant le remboursement de *Battlefield 2042* atteint les 50.000 70.000 signatures :

https://www.destructoid.com/battlefi...s-controversy/

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...000-signatures

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelike *Conan Chop Chop*, qui était une blague à la base, sortira le 1er Mars sur consoles d’ancienne génération et PC. Une démo jouable sera disponible à partir du 21 Février sur l’eShop de Nintendo et sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/cona...unches-march-1




*PUBG : BG* vient de recevoir une amélioration de son anti-cheat :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/playerunkno...61-patch-notes

La 7ème mise à jour de *Baldur’s Gate 3* est proche :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/baldurs-gate-3/patch-7





Les serveurs PC des *Dark Souls*, dont une gigantesque faille de sécurité a été révélée il y a quelques jours, resteront fermés jusqu’à après la sortie d’Elden Ring :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386727.html

Selon des sources bien informées ou pas (Jason Schreier), un DLC d’*Assassin's Creed* Valhalla a été transformé en jeu, qui a pour nom de code Rift et qui sortira avant Assassin’s Creed Infinity :

https://www.pcgamer.com/an-assassins...ter-this-year/

https://kotaku.com/assassins-creed-v...t-g-1848507621





*Sony* a présenté son IA du futur Gran Turismo Sophy pour concourir contre les meilleurs pilotes du jeu :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/sony...-turismo-sophy




Le remaster « pixel » de *Final Fantasy VI* sortira le 23 Février sur Steam, l’App Store et Google Play :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/fina...es-february-23

Le jeu d’action *Zorro: The Chronicles* sortira en Juin sur toutes les consoles, PC et Stadia :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/zorr...unches-in-june




*Apex Legends* s’est fait un petit record à 393.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam aujourd’hui :

https://www.thegamer.com/apex-legend...m-peak-record/

*Beyond Good & Evil 2* est toujours en développement, arrêtez de douter comme ça :

https://www.gamesradar.com/once-agai...n-development/

Des nouvelles de *The Wolf Among Us 2*, qui sortira un jour de 2023 :

https://www.thegamer.com/telltale-th...g-us-2-reveal/




Le *Switch Online NES et SNES* entre en maintenance juste après le Nintendo Direct … Hum Hum :

https://www.destructoid.com/nes-and-...er-the-direct/

*Microsoft* a bien promis que les licences Activision-Blizzard continueraient de sortir sur PlayStation … Et qu’ils n’obligeraient pas les joueurs PC à utiliser leur vraie boutique du démon :

https://wccftech.com/call-of-duty-st...ts-regulation/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ation-concerns

Wordle, oui … Mais en battle-royale évidemment ! Voici *Squabble* :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-battle-royale-squabble/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que le *Kalof de cette année* (Modern Warfare 2) sorte en même temps qu’un service d’abonnement :

https://gamingintel.com/modern-warfa...ption-service/

Il y aura du contenu supplémentaire gratuit pour *Sifu* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386739.html

*Atomic Heart* sortira entre Septembre et Décembre de cette année, sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/atom...r-and-december




En fait d’augmentation de prix des jeux ou de la console, il est beaucoup plus probable que l’*Intellivision Amico* ne sorte jamais. La compagnie d’a en fait engrangé aucun revenu depuis 2018. Ils cherchent maintenant à lever 5 millions de dollars pour payer leurs dettes … Et le fabricant des consoles … et finir le logiciel … :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...e-since-launch

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...ast-past-july/

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...mmy-48276.html

L’*Europe* prévoit d’investir 11 milliards d’euros d’ici 2030 pour aider la production de semiconducteurs dans le continent :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/eu-c...card-shortages

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les prochaines cartes *RTX 40XX de Nvidia* devraient beaucoup ressembler aux précédentes RTX 30XX :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-next...h-from-ampere/

Ce clavier fonctionne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-joker-m...plans-to-stop/



Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l’*Oculus Quest 2* supporterait bientôt les mouvements du corps :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/oculus/ques...acking-support

Où on parle un peu plus du *piratage de 4.5 milliards de dollars* de Bitcoin de 2016 et des deux individus à la personnalité colorée arrêtés pour avoir tenté de les blanchir :

https://gizmodo.com/doj-charge-coupl...nex-1848501270

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-blockchain...tolen-bitcoin/

Et pour l’ironie cosmique :





Le 8 Mars, à l’occasion de la journée internationale des droits de la femme, l’*ONU* exposera … une collection de NFT, qui seront mis en vente au bénéfice de Boss Beauties, qui fournit des bourses d’études technologiques aux femmes :

https://www.clubic.com/nft/actualite...nne-cause.html

*Krafton* (PUBG : BG) veut créer son metaverse à lui. Avec des NFT dedans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...erse-platform/

La dernière mise à jour de *Chrome* se permet de grouper votre historique de recherche en catégories qu’il montrera lors de votre prochaine recherche … Pourquoi je pense tout de suite que ses catégories seront, pour certaines personnes, exactement celles de sites pour adultes ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chromes-new-...to-categories/

*Ubisoft* lance un podcast pour que les jeunes s’intéressent à la programmation Faut commencer à faire de la pub pour recruter tôt apparemment, parce que dire « C’est pire chez Blizzard » ne doit pas aider :

https://ici.radio-canada.ca/jeunesse...education-code

L’e-sport est en phase de test aux *Jeux du Commonwealth* (C’est comme les jeux olympiques, mais que pour les membres d’un club spécial) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/esports-comi...a-pilot-event/

*Minecraft*, en collaboration avec l’Éducation Nationale (je sais, ça fait peur), a sorti une carte gratuite et 4 scénarios différents pour une aventure qui doit "aider à comprendre la sécurité en ligne et à être des citoyens numériques responsables" :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386737.html

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ça a l'air complètement maboule!
> J'ai un peu peur que ça sorte tout pété...


J'ai dû mal à saisir l'univers en voyant cette vidéo, ça semble être un joyeux fourre-tout de plein de trucs déjà vu (du Fallout, du Bioshock Infinite, du Control, un peu d'horreur...). Le jeu a l'air techniquement joli mais cette DA foutraque... je sais pas, ça me donne pas super envie...

----------


## Sannom

> *Microsoft* a bien promis que les licences Activision-Blizzard continueraient de sortir sur PlayStation … Et qu’ils n’obligeraient pas les joueurs PC à utiliser leur vraie boutique du démon :


Oy, Oy, Oy, j'espère que ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils laisseront Activision continuer de faire de certains de leurs jeux des exclusivités Battle.net qui n'ont en aucunement besoin. Genre le dernier Crash Bandicoot et toute la merde que ça a été à son lancement!

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai dû mal à saisir l'univers en voyant cette vidéo, ça semble être un joyeux fourre-tout de plein de trucs déjà vu (du Fallout, du Bioshock Infinite, du Control, un peu d'horreur...). Le jeu a l'air techniquement joli mais cette DA foutraque... je sais pas, ça me donne pas super envie...


J'ai cliqué au pif sur la vidéo. Je suis tombé sur un robot avec de l'auto-tune.
Day one  ::wub::

----------


## pipoop

> J'ai cliqué au pif sur la vidéo. Je suis tombé sur un robot avec de l'auto-tune.
> Day one


c'est bioshock 3 en fait

----------


## JulLeBarge

> c'est bioshock 3 en fait


Oui clairement c'est la plus grosse inspiration du jeu, ça pourrait s'appeler Bioshock 3 sans trop choquer...

----------


## Herman Speed

> Oui clairement c'est la plus grosse inspiration du jeu, ça pourrait s'appeler Bioshock 3 sans trop choquer...


Après une dystopie libertarienne, une natio-religieuse, voilà la communiste !  :Bave:  Et combo, techno-robot-bio !  :Bave:

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Une bande-annonce animée pour *The King of Fighters XV*, qui sort le 17 Février sur PC et sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch et la PS5 :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/the-...animated-short


A peu près sûr qu'il sort sur PS5 !

----------


## KOUB

> A peu près sûr qu'il sort sur PS5 !


En effet.

----------


## Shapa

> A peu près sûr qu'il sort sur PS5 !


Oui : Platform : PlayStation®5 / PlayStation®4 / Xbox Series X|S
/ Windows 10 / Steam / Epic Games Store (Digital Ver.)

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi,

*Kardboard Kings: Card Shop Simulator* est un jeu de gestion de magasin de jeux de cartes à collectionner qui est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kar...n-cartes-jouer




*Derpy Conga* est un jeu de réflexion disponible sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/der...-theme-lamitie




*Grapple Dog* est un jeu de plateformes avec un chien et un grappin, comme son nom l’indique, disponible aujourd’hui sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gra...eforme-grappin.




Le Mario-Kart like free-to-play *Disney Speedstorm* a été annoncé sur PC et Switch et d’autres consoles non précisées pour cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/free...or-consoles-pc




L’action-RPG SD Gundam Battle Alliance a été annoncé pour 2022 sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/sd-g...-switch-and-pc

----------


## Franky Mikey

*Deep Rock Galactic*, le FPS coop des nains de l'espace, lance le Kickstarter de son adaptation officielle en jeu de société. L'objectif initial de 200 000€ a été explosé en quelques heures :

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...the-board-game

----------


## KOUB

Le FMV d’action-enquête *The Centennial Case: A Shijima Story* a été annoncé sur PlayStation, Switch et PC pour le 12 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/squa...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu de rélexion-combat en VR *The Tale of Onogoro* a été annoncé pour ce printemps sur Quest :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/the-...-debut-trailer




Weaponeer est un jeu d’action qui se joue à une seule main (Non ! Pas ce genre de jeu, bande de dégueulasses) développé par un ado, l’idée étant de permettre une meilleure accessibilité :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...-with-one-hand




Keiichiro Toyama aimerait bien faire un 3ème Gravity Rush … Et porter les jeux sur PC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-series-to-pc/

Un mod pour se battre dans les véhicules pour Cyberpunk 2077 :

https://wccftech.com/cyberpunk-2077-mod-vehicle-combat/

https://www.nexusmods.com/cyberpunk2...ab=description




L’extension sur le mariage des Sims 4 ne sortira pas en Russie, car il est possible que les sims de même sexe peuvent s’y marier :

https://kotaku.com/sims-4-wedding-st...e-e-1848512533

Il y a une mise à jour de Sea of Thieves aujourd’hui :

https://gamerant.com/sea-of-thieves-...february-2022/

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> *Deep Rock Galactic*, le FPS coop des nains de l'espace, lance le Kickstarter de son adaptation officielle en jeu de société. L'objectif initial de 200 000€ a été explosé en quelques heures :
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...the-board-game


 :Vibre:

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG Hyperdimension Neptunia: Sisters vs. Sisters :

https://noisypixel.net/hyperdimensio...ff-characters/




Le biome de la banque de Dead Cells est jouable en Alpha :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/alpha-bui...me-dead-cells/

Le 5ème volume de la collection de courts jeux d’horreur Dread X Collection a été annoncée pour Avril :

https://nofrag.com/un-cinquieme-epis...tion-en-avril/




Lushfoil Photography Sim est un waking sim en développement qui doit sortir cette année sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible sur le discord du jeu :

https://nofrag.com/un-peu-de-zen-dan...otography-sim/




Un making-off pour le jeu d’horreur Martha Is Dead, qui sortira le 24 Février sur PC :

https://nofrag.com/un-making-of-pour...artha-is-dead/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de stratégie *Hearts of Iron IV*, dont le nombre de joueurs se porte bien, prévoit d’essayer d’augmenter la fréquence de sortie des patchs et des DLCs :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/hearts-of-iron-4/2022-roadmap

https://steamcharts.com/app/394360#All

Le remaster *KLONOA Phantasy Reverie Series* qui sort le 8 Juillet sur Switch et plus tard sur les autres consoles et sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/klon...-switch-and-pc




*Sega Sammy* a fait plein d’argent cette année, grâce aux jeux vidéos … Et aux machines à sous :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050846849.html

*World of Warcraft* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un ancien développeur d’Ubisoft sur Reddit), Techland aurait triché pour que le FSR d’AMD soit moins joli que le DLSS de Nvidia dans *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/forme...dying-light-2/

D’ailleurs, suite à la dernière mise à jour, vous pouvez relancer le DLSS dans *Dying Light 2* sans problèmes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dying-lights...on-dlss-again/

*God Of War* a dépassé les 2 millions de vente sur PC. Amenez-en du Bloodborne :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/god-o...n-sales-on-pc/

*Horizon Forbidden West* a un tas d’options d’accessibilité :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/hori...tures-detailed

L’upgrade de la version PS4 vers la version PS5 d’ *Horizon Forbidden West* sera bien gratuite :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ee-ps5-update/

Le jeu de plateformes *Animal Well* a été annoncé sur PC et PS5 pour fin 2022 – début 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/anim...ced-for-ps5-pc




Le metroidvania *Mandragora* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur consoles de nouvelle génération, Switch et PC :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...station-5-xbox




40.000 comptes *Valorant* ont été bannis le mois dernier. Et Riot va bientôt commencer à enregistrer les chats vocaux, histoire de lutter contre le harcèlement :

https://www.thegamer.com/valorant-vo...use-bans-riot/

120.000 signatures pour la pétition demandant le remboursement de *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6500560/

Et pour répondre aux critiques, le jeu propose … un bonnet tactique à gagner :

https://gamerant.com/battlefield-204...-fans-unhappy/





*Never Alone 2* a été annoncé pour 2024, en même temps que le port Switch du premier jeu pour le 24 Février :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...a-switch-port/

Voilà le plan secret de *Microsoft* : porter Kalof sur Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/microsoft...mes-to-switch/

----------


## KOUB

Le DLC Collaboration avec Dusk Diver 2 pour le jeu d’action *Gunvolt Chronicles: Luminous Avenger iX 2* sortira le 24 Mars :

https://noisypixel.net/gunvolt-chron...-dusk-diver-2/




Le journal de *Phasmophobia* va bientôt évoluer :

https://gamewave.fr/phasmophobia/pha...ns-le-journal/

Maitre Splinter sera évidemment jouable dans le jeux de bagarre contre le clan du pied *Tortues Ninja : Shredder's Revenge*, qui doit sortir un jour sur consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050846887.html




*Mask of the Rose* est un RPG d’enquête mais aussi un dating sim dans le Londres victorien, qui doit sortir en Octobre ou Novembre 2022 sur Steam. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/mask-of-t...n-stay-single/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...k_of_the_Rose/




*A Highland Song* est un jeu de rythme – survie qui sortira « bientôt » sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-highland-s...survival-game/




Les factions Ind, Nippon et Kuresh ne seront jamais disponibles dans *Total War: Warhammer 3*, qui sort le 17 Février :

https://www.pcgamer.com/we-can-forge...r-warhammer-3/

Un récapitulatif du *Nintendo Direct* d’hier :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ume-48279.html

https://www.destructoid.com/everythi...ry-2022-recap/

J’aurai surtout retenu :

-	Le remaster *Chrono Cross: The Radical Dreamers Edition*, qui sortira le 17 Avril sur consoles d’ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/chro...-switch-and-pc




-	À ce propos, une note de Jason Schreier :

----------


## KOUB

-	*Portal: Companion Collection* (Portal 1 et 2) annoncé pour 2022 sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/port...ced-for-switch




-	Une nouvelle démo-prologue disponible pour la *Stratégie du Triangle*, qui sortira le 4 Mars sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/tria...-now-available




-	*Splatoon 3* pour l’été 2022, peut-être le 18 Août selon un QR code caché dans la bande-annonce :

https://www.gamesradar.com/splatoon-...g-summer-2022/

https://www.gamesradar.com/splatoon-...e-new-trailer/




-	*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* qui recevra 48 « nouvelles » courses en DLC, importées des anciens jeux lors des deux prochaines années (C’était pas Mario Kart 9 donc) :

https://www.gamesradar.com/mario-kar...ext-two-years/




-	Ce n’était pas la suite du maudit 1,2, Switch, non, c’est celle du bien aimé Wii Sports qui a été annoncée, nommée *Nintendo Switch Sports*, pour le 29 Avril :

https://kotaku.com/wii-sports-ninten...bal-1848510487

----------


## KOUB

-	*EarthBound* et *EarthBound Beginnings* (Mother 1 et 2) sont aujourd’hui disponibles sur Switch … via l’abonnement Nintendo Switch Online SNES :

https://gamerant.com/earthbound-eart...ntendo-switch/




-	Et d’ailleurs, pour fêter ça, Nintendo met à disposition gratuitement en téléchargement le guide stratégique d’*Earthbound*, qui était fourni avec la cartouche SNES d’origine aux USA :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6500539/

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/clvs/manu...LV-P-SAAJE.pdf

-	Le roguelike *GetsuFumaDen: Undying Moon* est disponible sur Switch et sortira le 17 Février sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/getsufuma...tie-pc-474056/




-	*Xenoblade Chronicles 3* a été annoncé pour Septembre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384906.html




-	*Mario Strikers* a été annoncé pour le 10 Juin :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386746.html




-	Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Kirby and the Forgotten Land*, qui sort le 25 Mars :

https://fr.ign.com/kirby-et-le-monde...ngues-de-carby

----------


## KOUB

-	*Advance Wars 1+2 : Re-Boot Camp* sortira le 8 Avril :

https://fr.ign.com/advance-wars-12-r...2-re-boot-camp




Sur 450 jeux testés par Valve, 242 sont vérifiés pour le *Steam Deck*, 170 sont jouables et 47 ne seront pas jouables :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/...es-capcom-xbox

Évidemment que *Zynga* (Farmville) va investir dans la blockchain et les NFT :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...es-by-year-end

Le premier championnat officiel de *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* commencera le 17 Février :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/yu-...-february-17th

*Salt And Sacrifice* sortira le 10 Mai sur PlayStation et PC, et présente son PvP :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...ed-pvp-systems




*Krafton* a gagné plein d’argent cette année et vraiment beaucoup grâce à PUBG mobile :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pu.../1100-6500561/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Dead Island 2* pourrait finir par sortir cette année :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ase-this-year/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *remake de Resident Evil 4*, peut être en développement, serait plus effrayant et plus long :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-4...leak-ada-wong/

Le FPS avec de l’horreur *KINGDOM of the DEAD* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/le-fps-horrifique...nt-disponible/




À partir du mois prochain, il sera obligatoire de lier son compte Steam à son compte Square Enix pour pouvoir jouer à *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...-steam-account

Dans *Victoria 3*, les zones « colonisables » seront habitées :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/victoria-3/...alized-nations




*Half-Life Decay: Solo Mission* est un mod qui veut rendre jouable en solo, et sur PC, la campagne co-op Half-Life Decay de Gearbox, sortie liée avec la version PS2 de Half Life :

https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-de...-with-a-twist/

Un compte-rendu de la première de la première vente aux enchères de *NFT dans le metaverse* (et aussi dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable). Ça manque de lootbox, je trouve :

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du...s-a176443.html

*McDonald* a déposé des brevets … Pour un système permettant de commander des sandwichs depuis le metaverse … :

https://www.clubic.com/nft/actualite...ous-tente.html
*
Microsoft* regarde bien l’équipe de management d’Activision-Blizzard, histoire de savoir qui garder après la (possible) acquisition :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-acquisition/

Une série de 20 nouveaux épisodes de *Futurama* sera diffusée sur Hulu. Je suis dubitatif :
https://gizmodo.com/futurama-revival...023-1848509517

Encore des infos sur les deux personnes arrêtées pour avoir essayé de blanchir *4.5 milliards de dollars en bitcoins*, piratés en 2016 sur la plateforme d’échange Bitfinex. Mais surtout, on apprend que la plateforme, quand le piratage a été avéré a décidé de réduire de 36 % le solde de tous ses clients, même ceux n’ayant pas été volés. Le monde des cryptomonnaies est merveilleux :

https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...8pG?li=AAaCKnE

L’œuvre caritative *Call of Duty Endowment*, qui vise à trouver du travail aux vétérans de l’armée US, en a aidé 16.138, avec un salaire moyen de 64.000$ par an … Je dirai bien un truc sur le salaire des développeurs et testeurs chez Blizzard mais bon … :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/10/c...erans-in-2021/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6500539/

Les testeurs qualité de *Team 17* ont parlé à Eurogamer. Et c’est, comme vous le devinez, pas très joli en ce qui concerne la nature humaine des responsables :

https://www.thegamer.com/team17-qa-p...oo-many-games/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ing-conditions

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-nft-firestorm

Où on parle de *cryptomonnaies* … et de bulles spéculatives :

https://lifehacker.com/is-the-crypto...rst-1848475768

Alors je veux bien que la pénurie de papier fasse augmenter le prix des magasines mais là, quand même :

----------


## pierrecastor

Merci pour toutes ces news et le temps que vous y passez.

Je viens de voir aussi qu'il y à un flux RSS pour les substack, j'ai ajouter celui de koub aux miens, à voir si ça ne sature pas trop vite mes entrées.  ::ninja:: 

Quand à nos débats, ils ne sont pas Sifutiles que ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74



----------


## Nono

> Oui clairement c'est la plus grosse inspiration du jeu, ça pourrait s'appeler Bioshock 3 sans trop choquer...


Ca me parait beaucoup plus barré que tous les Bioshock réunis. Et beaucoup moins narratif aussi. Deux qualités donc.

----------


## herve

Salut

Krafton a gagné plein d’argent cette année et vraiment beaucoup grâce à PUBG mobile :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pu.../1100-6500561/

et xunk ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi,

La première nouvelle est que l’Autre MMO d’Amazon, *Lost Ark*, repousse sa sortie quelques minutes avant l’heure prévue en raison de « problèmes de déploiement » :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/los...as-due-to-open

En tous cas, plus tôt dans la journée, *Lost Ark* déployait de nouveaux serveurs pour faire face à l’afflux de joueurs … ça tombe bien, ceux de New World ont pas beaucoup servi :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-online/new-servers

Ils offrent d’ailleurs des machins aux joueurs pour changer de serveur :

https://gamerant.com/lost-ark-free-c...-swap-servers/

Le TPS *Die After Sunset* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/die...jouant-lumiere




Le jeu d’aventures *Bilkins' Folly* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bil...ortes-disparus




*Visual Concepts* (NBA 2K et WWE 2K) travaille sur un jeu de course AAA en open world :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...major-licence/

Les compositeurs de la musique d’*Halo* poursuivent Microsoft pour 20 ans de royalties impayées :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...shows-release/

Une bande-annonce pour le DLC Dawn of Ragnarok d’*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* :

https://kotaku.com/lord-of-the-rings...zon-1848519263




10 millions de joueurs pour le jeu de survie de minipouces *Grounded*, toujours en accès anticipé :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/10...n-de-grounded/




Nouvelle bande—annonce pour le FPS en coop *Ripout*, qui doit sortir cette année sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://gamerant.com/ripout-3d-realm...xbox-series-x/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Kalof Warzone 2* sortira en même temps que le Kalof de cette année, *Modern Warfare 2* et les fans devraient « tempérer leurs espoirs » :

https://gamerant.com/leaker-says-cal...ps-on-day-one/

Infinity Ward a confirmé les rumeurs de *Kalof Warzone 2* et de *Modern Warfare 2* … Avec un nouveau moteur en plus :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/call-...ng-new-engine/

----------


## KOUB

*Disgaea 6 Complete* est annoncé pour cet été sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/disgaea-6...s4-ps5-474386/




150.000 signatures pour la pétition demandant le remboursement de *Battlefield 2042* :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...00-signatures/

*Si vous lisez d’ailleurs de news de meilleure qualité, vous savez peut être aussi que Battlefield 2042* a perdu 96% de ses joueurs depuis sa sortie :

https://lespcgamer.com/battlefield-2...e-the-release/

*Genshin Impact* a distribué des machins gratuitement par erreur :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/genshin-impact-free-fates/

Le rétro FPS *Blood West* est sorti en accès anticipé hier sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/blood-west-est-so...cces-anticipe/




Le FPS de la mythologie égyptienne *Powerslave: Exhumed* est sorti dans son jus d’époque aujourd’hui sur PC :

https://nofrag.com/powerslave-exhume...te-discretion/




Le jeu VR *Peaky Blinders: The King’s Ransom* a été annoncé pour 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/peaky-blinders-th...s-de-la-serie/




*Unknown Worlds* (Subnautica) a annoncé qu’il allait sortir un jeu qui sera un jeu de stratégie au tour par tour, cette année :

https://nofrag.com/le-prochain-jeu-d...st-pas-un-fps/

166.000 bannissements sur *Rainbow Six Sieg*e pendant les 18 derniers mois pour triche :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rainbow-six...-cheating-bans

Un mod pour que *Crusader Kings 3* le transpose au Japon Féodal :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/crusader-kings-3/shogunate-mod

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2253278582

La mise à jour Eternity's End de *World of Warcraft* sera déployée le 22 Février :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...n-february-22/

*Dungleon*, c’est Wordle, mais sans les lettres :

https://www.pcgamer.com/i-dont-quite...e-so-im-happy/

https://www.dungleon.com/

Une partie d’*Age Of Empire II* dure depuis plus de 40 50 aura duré 70 heures sur Twitch :

https://www.vice.com/fr/article/v7dy...puis-40-heures

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15299...-empires-2.htm

https://gamerant.com/age-of-empires-...70-hours-long/

Où on parle de *The Elder Scrolls Online* et de ses 28 millions de joueurs. Et un peu de l’extension High Isle, qui doit sortir le 66 Juin sur PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15279...-perpetuel.htm

Voici les configurations minimales et requises pour le jeu sans anneau, *Elden Ring*, qui sort toujours le 25 Février :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/here-...or-elden-ring/

Évidemment qu’il y aura des boss qui vous donneront envie de vous retourner les ongles de pieds dans *Elden Rin*g mais ils seront optionnels et cachés :

https://fr.ign.com/elden-ring/58256/...ficiles-caches

2 nouvelles classes pour Elden Ring, le bandit et l’astrologue :

https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-band...loger-classes/





*Tentacular*, le jeu VR … d’action-réflexion, (et pas un jeu japonais thématique) a été annoncé pour Steam VR et Quest pour cette année :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15299...-empires-2.htm

----------


## KOUB

Je l’avais manqué hier, mais maintenant qu’il n’y aura plus de DLC pour Smash Bros., tout le monde se met à sortir son brawler (Warner, Nickelodeon). Et c’est donc maintenant au tour de *LEGO Brawls* qui doit sortir sur PC et toutes les consoles cette année :

https://gamerant.com/super-smash-bro...n-xbox-switch/




Nouvelle bande-annonce cinématique pour *Horizon Forbidden West* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-du-jeu-397673




D’ailleurs 20 millions d’exemplaires vendus pour *Horizon Zero Daw*n :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050846927.html

500.000 exemplaires vendus pour *Sifu* en 3 jours :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050846931.html

Il faut bidouiller pour débloquer la qualité Ultra du FSR d’AMD dans *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/unlock-dying...etter-visuals/

Le jeu de … destruction de bâtiments *Instruments of Destruction* sortira le 2 Mars sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-blast-c...tely-smashing/








Bientôt une roadmap (approximative) pour *Dwarf Fortress* :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...26236318022998

3000$ de pool prize pour les 10 premiers temps de speedrun de *Grapple Dog* le 12 et 13 Février :

https://www.thegamer.com/speedrun-co...er-rare-games/

C’est confirmé, *Dead Island 2* est bien toujours en développement :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dead-isla...e-development/

Le père d’une ado s’est fait rembourser les 20.000 dollars qu’elle avait dépensé en 6 semaines sur *Genshin Impact* :

https://gamerant.com/dad-money-retur...otransactions/

Les droits d’adaptation du *Seigneur des Anneaux* et du *Hobbi*t sont en vente … :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...-are-for-sale/

Et « étrangement », le *mod Third Age* pour Medieval II Total War vient de prendre une plainte de violation de copyright. Il est encore possible de le télécharger pour le moment :

https://kotaku.com/lord-of-the-rings...zon-1848519263

https://www.moddb.com/mods/third-age-total-war

*Total War: Rise of Mordor*, un mod de conversion pour Total War: Attila a par contre été supprimé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-ri...yright-strike/

*Blackbird Interactive* (Hardspace : Shipbreaker) passe à la semaine de travail de 4 jours :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846919.html

*Apple* ne pouvait vraiment pas prévoir que ces dispositifs de localisation AirTags allaient être utilisés pour espionner ou traquer des gens … Et déploiera donc plusieurs mises à jour dans l’année en cours afin d’éviter les utilisations illégales de ses machins :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/air...h-2054568.html

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...detournee.html

L’abonnement *MoviePass* va ressortir … Avec la possibilité que votre regard soit traqué en regardant des pubs sur une application pour gagner des crédits pour payer l’abonnement. Rappelons que MoviePass était un abonnement pour toutes les salles de cinéma vendu à prix modique … alors qu’aucun accord de réduction de prix n’était négocié avec les salles de cinéma (un bon gros fake it until you make it, qui ne l’a jamais fait). Ce sera aussi évidemment un place de marché web3.0 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mo.../1100-6500585/

https://gizmodo.com/moviepass-reviva...ace-1848519861

*Gary Bowser*, le piratin de Switch, a pris 3 ans de prison pour ses œuvres :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...r-switch-hacks

Après son passage sur le New York Times, les streaks de *Wordle* ont été remises à zéro :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-daily-st...mes-migration/

----------


## Silver

Nouveau papier sur les employés d'*Ubisoft* qui s'expriment sur un forum interne à propos des NFTs, avec apparemment des centaines de commentaires négatifs :
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ain-initiative




> “Are we competing with EA for the ‘Most hated Game Studio by the public’ title? Because this is how you do it,” wrote one.
> 
> “I think the kids call this entire comment section ‘being ratioed,’” wrote another. “Seriously, our confidence in management was already shaken by the handling of harassment cases, and now this?”
> 
> Some people, using their real names, even took shots at Ubisoft’s lineup. “You know what else makes a lot of money? Making fun spectacular groundbreaking blockbusters. Why don’t we focus on that instead?”

----------


## Arthropode

Sur ce sujet, il y aussi eu un communiqué sur les NFT du syndicat des travailleurs du jeu vidéo : https://www.stjv.fr/2022/02/nft-dans...t-est-a-jeter/

C'est avec un ton assez syndical on va dire, mais il a aussi de bons arguments sur pourquoi les NFT c'est conceptuellement de la merde dans un jeu vidéo, sans même prendre en compte les problématiques techniques (comme la consommation électrique effrénée)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Après son passage sur le New York Times, les streaks de *Wordle* ont été remises à zéro :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/wordle-daily-st...mes-migration/


Pas chez moi, non.  ::huh::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Pas chez moi, non.


Pareil.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben techniquement, c'est chez moi aussi.  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

Heureusement que vous avez le forum pour communiquer quand meme

----------


## KOUB

> Pas chez moi, non.


Dans la revue de presse de ce soir : C'est bon, les streaks sont revenues  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Toujours aucune nouvelle de *Hollow Knight: Silksong*.

Ou presque. Dans un article sorti avant-hier, PC Gamer dit avoir interrogé William Pellen, co-directeur du jeu chez Team Cherry, sur l'avancée du développement :



> We asked Team Cherry co-director William Pellen for an update on the game's progress, and he said, *"We're still working steadily on it, and we're all looking forward to sharing more about it once we get closer to release."*


De quoi tempérer l'optimisme des fans qui espéraient (encore) une sortie en février, telle que suggérée par des leaks GeForce Now. Mais vu que les signes de vie de la part de Team Cherry n'arrivent qu'une fois l'an, la moindre miette est bonne à prendre, hein.  :Emo:

----------


## runner

> Sur ce sujet, il y aussi eu un communiqué sur les NFT du syndicat des travailleurs du jeu vidéo : https://www.stjv.fr/2022/02/nft-dans...t-est-a-jeter/
> 
> C'est avec un ton assez syndical on va dire, mais il a aussi de bons arguments sur pourquoi les NFT c'est conceptuellement de la merde dans un jeu vidéo, sans même prendre en compte les problématiques techniques (comme la consommation électrique effrénée)


A quand des NFTs de manifs syndicales ? ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,

La Saint-Valentin approche … Et voici donc des *dating-sims avec Cthulhu*, par Factornews :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lhu-48285.html

Où on parle de comment les jeux vidéo sont passés d’un machin fait par des nerds dans des labos de recherche … à un sujet de recherche :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15230...ersitaires.htm

Le jeu d’horreur *Martha is Dead* respire la joie de vivre … Et sera donc censuré sur PlayStation :

https://wccftech.com/martha-is-dead-...n-not-pc-xbox/

La pétition demandant le remboursement de *Battlefield 2042* atteint 160.000 signatures :

https://kotaku.com/battlefield-2042-...nge-1848524654

Le dating-sim *Tokimeki Memorial* est presque complètement traduit par des fans. Mais c’est la version Super Famicom, pas celui de la PlayStation :

https://kotaku.com/tokimeki-memorial...ays-1848525789

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un créateur de contenu, comme on dit), lors d’une conférence entre créateurs de contenu et développeurs de* Kalof Warzone*, ces derniers ont reconnu l’état effroyable du jeu et « qu’ils avaient merdé ». Ils espèrent régler tous les problèmes rapidement mais bon … Kalf Warzone 2 cette année … :

https://kotaku.com/warzone-2-cod-bro...ale-1848525840

Les parties classées sur le *Kalof* de l’année dernière le 17 Février :

https://www.destructoid.com/call-of-...cdl-beta-test/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (qui spéculent à partir d’un screen), le jeu *Texas Chain Saw Massacre* serait peut-être un jeu multijoueur à 3 contre 4 :

https://gamerant.com/the-texas-chain...l-multiplayer/





Les serveurs de l’autre MMO d’Amazon, *Lost Ark*, sont de nouveau en ligne après un retard au démarrage. Et un machin est offert pour le dérangement :

https://www.actugaming.net/lost-ark-...ssible-474589/

https://www.millenium.org/news/386833.html





Et un pic à 1.054.388 joueurs simultanés sur Steam pour le lancement. Vous me le dites si ça vous rappelle quelque chose :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lost-ark-roc...server-issues/

*Jackbox Party Pack 9* a été annoncé pour cet Automne :

https://noisypixel.net/jackbox-party...er-this-month/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Rust* permettrait bientôt d’avoir des pets :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rust-is-probably-getting-pets/

Bientôt des options d’accessibilité pour *Sifu* :

https://nitter.net/stevesaylor/statu...20498910097409

Certains cosmétiques d’*Halo Infinite* ressemblent beaucoup à ceux de Halo 5 :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-s...alo-5-rewards/





*Ashen Blood* est un  mod overhaul pour Dark Souls 3. Avec une démo :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/dark-...demo-released/

https://www.nexusmods.com/darksouls3...1351?tab=files

Où on parle de *MC. Kid*s, sur NES par David Perry :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15306...-surprises.htm

La mise à jour du mod Harmony (redesigned) pour *Cities : Skyline* infecte les joueurs avec un malware. Tout semble provenir du modeur Chaos (ou aussi Holy Water), qui semble pas tout seul dans sa tête :

https://www.thegamer.com/cities-skyl...malware-valve/

3 millions de vente pour *Dying Light 2* sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/dying-lig...our-pc-474598/

*EDIT :*  En fait 3 millions en tout et 1 million sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dying...-copies-on-pc/

La mise à jour du 16 Février de *Propnigh*t rajoutera 2 tueurs et une nouvelle carte :

https://gamewave.fr/propnight/propni...t-d-une-carte/

Une démo jouable sera disponible le 25 Février pour *Babylon’s Fall*, qui doit sortir le 3 Mars, aussi sur PC. Le 1er Battle Pass sera offert :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/baby...es-february-25

Yasuhiro Kitao, producteur d’*Elden Ring*, dit que Margit the Fell Omen, le boss à battre pour le test était ptêt trop difficile :

https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-rin...-bit-too-hard/

On parle des unités des méchants Harkonnens dans le futur jeu de stratégie *Dune: Spice Wars* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dune-spice-...ouse-harkonnen

Les employés d’*Ubisoft* n’aiment pas du tout cette histoire de NFT … Et Ubisoft n’aime pas que ses employés fassent part de leur animosité pour leur plan pour faire de l’argent, que les joueurs sont trop cons pour comprendre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisofts-lat...od-falls-flat/

https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-nft-block...t-r-1848524189





Les streaks de *Wordle* ont été rétablies :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wordle-strea...times-website/

Où on parle de *Bobby Kotick*, sa vie, son œuvre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bobby-kotick...nd-a-ska-band/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...ft-harassment/

Un groupe de sacs à merde implante de fausses preuves d’activités criminelles dans les PC et téléphones portables de défenseurs des droits de l’Homme, d’académiciens et d’avocats en Inde. Ses fausses preuves ont mené à des arrestations :

https://gizmodo.com/a-hacker-group-h...hey-1848522497

Un message du *Syndicat des Travailleurs et Travailleuses du Jeu Vidéo* à propos de NFT dans les jeux vidéo :

https://www.stjv.fr/2022/02/nft-dans...t-est-a-jeter/

6 mots ont été retirés de *Wordle* depuis son achat par le New York Times :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-new-york...removed-words/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

Où on parle d’*Argonaut*, le groupe de jeunes qui a créé la puce Super FX, qui a permis la 3D de Starfox sur Super Nintendo :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15192...-jeu-culte.htm

Il y aura de nouveaux « Deep Dungeons » ajoutés avec la mise à jour 6.0 de *Final Fantasy XIV*, prévue pour Mars ou Avril :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...ns-on-the-way/

Probablement suite aux pressions d’Ackboo, le jeu VR de simulation de commandant de vaisseau spatial *Star Trek: Bridge Crew* va être délisté des magasins en ligne :

https://gamerant.com/star-trek-bridge-crew-delisted/

Les mods infectés de *Cities : Skylines* par Chaos – Holy Water semblent avoir été créé pour faire ramer votre PC … Quand vous n’utilisez pas ses mods :

https://www.gamesradar.com/cities-sk...ed-by-hackers/

Chaos – Holy Water a d’ailleurs été banni de *Steam* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-bans-c...-code-in-mods/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu’un remaster de *Goldeneye 007* soit bientôt révélé :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-its-claimed/

V-Reloaded est un mod pour rendre *GTA V* plus joli :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-theft-auto-5/




La mise à jour 0.2.12 de *Vampire Survivors* a été déployée aujourd’hui :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...a-mise-a-jour/

Il y aura bien une démo pour *Babylon's Fall* sur PC … Après sa sortie le 3 Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/babylons-fal...team-in-march/

La compression sonore, c’est pas bien. Des cochons d’Inde ont été maltraités dans cette expérience :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/c-e...s-2053970.html
*
Samsung* donne des NFT présentés comme éco-responsables dans Decentraland. Pas de bol, ils sont basés sur la blockchain Ethereum et donc ne sont pas du tout, mais alors vraiment pas du tout éco-responsables :

https://www.thegamer.com/samsung-nft...d-environment/

Une réunion à présence obligatoire a eu lieu chez *Raven Software* … contre les syndicats évidemment :

https://www.thegamer.com/raven-softw...ng-propaganda/

Au tour de *Blackbird Interactive* (Homeworld 3) de passer à la semaine de travail de 4 jours :

https://www.thegamer.com/homeworld-3...day-workweeks/

La plateforme d’achat-vente de NFT *Cent* cesse ses transactions, après que le CEO se soit rendu compte que la plupart de celles-ci impliquaient des illustrations contrefaites :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nft-marketpl...ounterfeiting/

*Apple* distribue des augmentations entre 2 et 10% à ses vendeurs … Parce qu’ils pourraient bien se casser en fait :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-retail-wor...-re-1848529619

----------


## Silver

> Probablement suite aux pressions d’Ackboo, le jeu VR de simulation de commandant de vaisseau spatial *Star Trek: Bridge Crew* va être délisté des magasins en ligne :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/star-trek-bridge-crew-delisted/


Intéressant. Pour rappel, en moins d'un an, Ubisoft a arrêté ces jeux :

- Tom Clancy's Elite Squad (mobile)
- Hyper Scape
- Star Trek: Bridge Crew (VR)

J'espère sincèrement que vous ne comptez pas leur acheter des NFTs, parce que vous aller vous retrouver bien bête une fois que vous essaierez de revendre vos magnifiques objets invendables parce que inutilisables une fois que le jeu auquel ils appartiennent ferme ses portes.  ::trollface::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> La pétition demandant le remboursement de *Battlefield 2042* atteint 160.000 signatures :
> https://kotaku.com/battlefield-2042-...nge-1848524654


Y a autant de gens qui ont acheté ce jeu  ::o:  !?




> Les serveurs de l’autre MMO d’Amazon, *Lost Ark*, sont de nouveau en ligne après un retard au démarrage. Et un machin est offert pour le dérangement :


Rien que le tweet ne donne pas confiance en la qualité du jeu  ::unsure::

----------


## fantinoo

C'est pour ca qu'il vaut mieux tester par soi-même plutôt que se limiter à un tweet pour juger la qualité d'un jeu.

----------


## Nono

> Y a autant de gens qui ont acheté ce jeu  !?


Je l'ai pas acheté mais j'ai signé quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> C'est pour ca qu'il vaut mieux tester par soi-même plutôt que se limiter à un tweet pour juger la qualité d'un jeu.


Pourtant c'est connu, les tweets de maintenance font les meilleurs tests de jeu!
J'achète toujours mon Twitter PC au buraliste

----------


## PG 13

Rien de tel qu'une bonne jaquette  d'un jeu dont on a jamais entendu parler, à l'ancienne quoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Strife

Pour rappel Lost Ark est F2P et il y a des pack payant à part.
Donc vous pouvez le tester sans payer un kopeck.

----------


## Aza

> Rien que le tweet ne donne pas confiance en la qualité du jeu


Grave, problème serveur = jeu de merde. #logique

----------


## Shapa

Je pense que c'est surtout le tweet avec des fautes.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour rappel Lost Ark est F2P et il y a des pack payant à part.
> *Donc vous pouvez le tester* sans payer un kopeck.


Enfin là tout de suite non, ça à l'air bien compliqué pour se connecter  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Faut se lever tôt! Tous les serveurs sont verts et ça parle pas trop français dans le tchat  ::siffle::

----------


## dralasite

> Intéressant. Pour rappel, en moins d'un an, Ubisoft a arrêté ces jeux :
> 
> - Tom Clancy's Elite Squad (mobile)
> - Hyper Scape
> - Star Trek: Bridge Crew (VR)
> 
> J'espère sincèrement que vous ne comptez pas leur acheter des NFTs, parce que vous aller vous retrouver bien bête une fois que vous essaierez de revendre vos magnifiques objets invendables parce que inutilisables une fois que le jeu auquel ils appartiennent ferme ses portes.


C'et bien pour cela que le Métaverse sera utile: un NFT sera invendable et inutilisable (et con) sur plusieurs plateformes à la fois!   ::ninja::

----------


## Strife

> Enfin là tout de suite non, ça à l'air bien compliqué pour se connecter


Oui, bon c'est vrai il y a des horaires à éviter mais à 2h du mat ça passe crème  ::ninja::

----------


## ZenZ

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu’un remaster de *Goldeneye 007* soit bientôt révélé :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-its-claimed/


Le jeu a très mal vieilli je pense, et en faire un remake pour jouer sur la corde sensible, tout en touchant au gameplay sans pour autant dénaturer l'expérience, ça me semble bien casse gueule !

----------


## Zerger

Clairement, le jeu était génial à l'époque parce c'était le premier FPS a être parfaitement jouable à la manette (avec une vraie gestion de la discrètion!), mais je me verrais pas y rejouer maintenant.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Pour rappel Lost Ark est F2P et il y a des pack payant à part.
> Donc vous pouvez le tester sans payer un kopeck.


Par contre, les développeurs n'ont pas permis à Easy Anti Cheat de reconnaître wine et donc on ne peut pas y jouer sous linux  ::|:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi, 

Le RPG *Aberborne* sortira sur PC le 29 Mars :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/new...shonored-vibes




Le jeu d’aventures *Little Island Adventure* doit sortir un de ces jours sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lit...l-paradisiaque




Le jeu de plateformes *Infernax* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC, et toutes les consoles sauf la PS5 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/inf...uses-decisions




Le jeu d’action-aventures *The Gunk* sortira sur les autres plateformes PC que le vrai magasin de l'enfer ce Printemps :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/the-...nguages-update




Bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action *Wanted: Dead*, qui sortira un de ces jours sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/want...er-screenshots




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que *Valorant* arrive bientôt sur consoles :

https://www.thegamer.com/valorant-mi...g-to-consoles/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un remake d’*Until Dawn* serait en préparation :

https://www.thegamer.com/until-dawn-...massive-games/

*Capcom* a mis un compte à rebours sur son site pour présenter quelque chose et qui correspond avec la fin d’un tournoi de Street Fighter le 20 Février :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...er-tournament/

*Toshihiro Nagoshi* parle (un peu) du premier jeu de son nouveau studio de développement tout neuf :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...os-first-game/

*Focus* s’est payé Leiker Studio (Metal Slug Tactics) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-leikir-studio

Il y aura de nouveaux types de gameplay dans *Bayonetta 3* :

https://gamerant.com/platinumgames-b...ameplay-hints/

----------


## KOUB

*Dying Light 2* a reçu aujourd’hui son premier DLC gratuit, c’est la première partie d’un Authority Pack en 3 blocs :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-2-f...iler-revealed/




Le jeu d’aventures – adresse *Grappin* sortira cette année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050846947.html




Un visual novel gratuit sur la dernière extension de Magic The Gathering, nommée *Kamigawa: Neon Dynasty* est disponible sur itch.io et probablement bientôt sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-a-fre...rpunk-setting/

https://yrstruly.itch.io/kamigawa-a-visual-novel

Le TPS / simulateur de batailles napoléoniennes *Holdfast: Nations at War* va recevoir un DLC gratuit le 17 Février … nommé Holdfast: Frontlines … Qui transforme le jeu en simulateur de batailles de la première guerre mondiale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/napoleonic-s...o-world-war-1/

Un documentaire de 2 heures pour fêter les 30 ans des *Lemmings* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ry-of-lemmings




Le RPG – Space Shooter *SpaceBourne 2* sortira sur Steam le 1er Novembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/space...d-new-trailer/




Le nouveau record de speedrun de *Mario 64* est maintenant à 6h25 :

https://gamerant.com/speedrun-world-record-mario-64/




Selon une offre d’emploi, Ubisoft travaille sur un nouveau *Might & Magic* :

https://gamerant.com/might-and-magic-new-game/

CD Projekt Red présentera un truc à propos de *Cyberpunk 2077* demain. Probablement la version pour consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.actugaming.net/cyberpunk...evrier-475409/

Quelque chose devrait être présenté demain concernant *Resident Evil* demain (le remake de Resident Evil 4 selon des gens bien informés ou pas) :

https://noisypixel.net/new-resident-...ment-tomorrow/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l’action-RPG *Batora : Lost Haven*, qui aura droit à une démo pendant le festival Steam du 21 au 28 Février :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050846973.html




*Lost Ark* va rajouter la région Europe à ses serveurs aussi vite que possible pour faire face à l’afflux de joueurs :

https://fr.ign.com/lost-ark/58294/ne...e-a-son-succes

https://www.polygon.com/22932855/los...uropean-server

Et va offrir des machins pour le dérangement :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/lo.../1100-6500648/

Le jeu de bagarre *Breakers Collection*, qui doit sortir en 2022, aura droit à une béta fermée sur Steam du 18 au 21 Février :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/brea...ruary-18-to-21




Le RPG horrifique d’enquête *Pocket Mirror: GoldeneTraum* a droit à un remaster qui doit sortir sur Steam en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/myst...nounced-for-pc




*PlatinumGames* n’est pas foncièrement contre un rachat s’ils gardent leur liberté :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/plat...m-is-respected

Le producteur de *Mother 3* aimerait bien que son jeu soit traduit en anglais :

https://www.gamesradar.com/mother-3-...witch-release/

Le rétro-FPS en accès anticipé avec des morceaux de Lovecraft dedans *Forgive me Father* a eu droit à une grosse mise à jour avec deux nouveaux niveaux et un nouveau méchant à plomber :

https://nofrag.com/seconde-mise-a-jo...ive-me-father/




Ça fait maintenant 200 jours que les employés d’*Ubisoft* ont envoyé une lettre ouverte demandant de meilleures conditions de travail (surtout sans harcèlement ni crunch de l’enfer) … Toujours sans réponse de la direction, trop occupée à dire aux joueurs qu’ils sont trop cons pour comprendre l’intérêt des NFT donc :

https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-actua...tting-cheaper/

Il semble bien que les *cartes graphiques* commencent enfin à devenir un peu moins chères … En moyenne en tous cas :

https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-actua...tting-cheaper/

*Nintendo* ne se lancera pas dans le metaverse. Pour le moment :

https://www.gamesradar.com/nintendo-...any-time-soon/

Des streameurs qui jouaient à Madden NFL pendant le Superbowl se sont apparemment fait bannir de *Twitch* :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-bans-sup...laying-madden/

*Wordle* dans Minecraft :

https://gamerant.com/minecraft-funct...me-video-clip/

Wordle oui, mais avec des pays à deviner en foncion de leurs formes et de leurs distances à d’Autres pays. Voici *Worldle* (il y a un « L » en plus) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/worldle-is-w...for-geography/

Nintendo ne vend ni n’offre de chocolats pour cette opération promotionnelle :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-sw...ate-isnt-real/





Selon une compagnie d’assurances britanniques, les réclamations pour des accidents impliquant des *casques VR* ont augmenté de 31% l’année dernière :

https://kotaku.com/2021-saw-a-31-inc...ims-1848530832

Où on parle d’*Alexey Pajitnov* et de publicité pour un jeu à blocs, nan, pas Tetris :

https://www.thegamer.com/tetris-breakthru/

De la même façon que Meta – Facebook, enfin peut-être, *MiHoyo* (Genshin Impact) annonce la création de son Hoyoverse … qui correspond certainement à quelque chose :

https://www.actugaming.net/hoyoverse...mihoyo-475336/

Avec la participation de dridrilamenace … Alors … De ce que j’ai suivi, parce que c’est vraiment complétement con … Des crypto-bros cons se sont dit que c’était une bonne idée de lancer un jeu de cartes à collectionner en NFT … Avec les cartes de *Magic The Gathering*. Hasbro aime pas l’idée :

https://www.thegamer.com/mtgdao-magi...wizards-coast/





Toujours avec drildrilamenace, un site qui récapitule les « nouveautés » du *web 3.0* :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/

Mais qui s’est dit que c’était une bonne idée … :

https://www.thegamer.com/game-under-...entines-tweet/

----------


## Garrluk

> Le nouveau record de speedrun de *Mario 64* est maintenant à 6h25 :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/speedrun-world-record-mario-64/


C'est le record pour le run 0 étoiles, et il est passé à 6 minutes 27, pas 6h  ::):  (https://www.speedrun.com/sm64#0_Star).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Grave, problème serveur = jeu de merde. #logique


Sans aller jusque-là, quand tu t'appelles Amazon et que tu proposes des solutions cloud professionnels  tu peux au moins t'arranger pour avoir des serveurs de jeux stables. C'est pas ce ça doit leur coûter vu leur porte-monnaie et leurs infrastructures.
D'ailleurs même sans s'appeler Amazon: ça allait à une époque de ne pas savoir estimer correctement ou d'avoir des infras pas adaptés, en 2022 on a un peu de recul et fait pas mal de progrès technologiques en la matière. Pour des poids lourds du secteur ça  se justifie difficilement d'avoir des soucis de ce genre au démarrage. Remember Diablo 3 ...

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Dealabs), Madden NFL 22 et Total War : Warhammer 3, entre autres, arriverait sur le *GamePass*. Total War Warhammer 3, ce serait pour le 17 Février :

https://www.thegamer.com/madden-22-w...box-game-pass/

https://wccftech.com/xbox-game-pass-...iii-madden-22/

*Blinkmoon Studios* a été créé par un ancien d’Ubisoft, EA et Insomniac :

https://www.gamesradar.com/blinkmoon...lent-collides/

Un fan a fait une vidéo-concept pour un remake de *Mother 3* :

https://www.destructoid.com/mother-3...-for-the-ages/




Un ancien développeur de Blizzard espère que l’acquisition par Microsoft permettra un *Warcraft 4* … :

https://gamerant.com/warcraft-4-coul...soft-takeover/

La dernière mise à jour de *Children Of Morta* permet enfin de jouer en coop en ligne :

https://gamerant.com/children-of-mor...-online-co-op/

*Chivalry 2* recevra sa nouvelle carte demain, avec vol de cochon et jet de nids d’abeilles :

https://nofrag.com/la-nouvelle-carte...onible-demain/





*Terraria* annonce sa future mise à jour 1.4.4, alors qu’ils avaient dit qu’il n’y en aurait plus :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/terraria/1-4-4




Les développeurs de *Cities: Skylines* assurent que les mods retirés du steam Workshop ne contenaient pas eux-mêmes des malwares. Par contre, ils avaient de grosses failles apparemment :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/cities-skylines/mod-malware

Dans la mise à jour de Février 2022 sur Kickstarter, les développeurs du *remake de System Shock* ont annoncé que le jeu était jouable mais pas encore tout à fait cuit :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/system-shoc.../remake-update

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/3430402

Ha mais c’est vrai, il y a du lore dans *Star Citizen* ! :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386931.html




*Nvidia donne des RTX !* … Ha … Des touches de clavier RTX ON chromées, pardon :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-is-gi...t-actual-gpus/

Gun Interactive (Friday The 13th : The Game) assurent qu’ils ne veulent pas sortir le même jeu avec *The Texas Chain Saw Massacre*, vu que le jeu impliquera 3 tueurs contre 4 survivants :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-texas-ch...me-game-twice/

Vous pourrez jouer en ligne aux courses du DLC de *Mario Kart 8*, même si vous ne les possédez pas … Oui, toujours avec le online de Nintendo par contre :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-dont-own-them

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une bêta d’*Overwatch 2* pourrait avoir lieu bientôt. Pour de vrai :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/krishol...h=6c693f32346c

La simulation de vie *Brookhaven* sortira sur Steam le 18 Février et plus tard sur Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bro...de-fantastique




Le jeu d’action – réflexion *Time Rift* sortira le 17 Février sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tim...ter-frenetique




*Remedy* a fait plein d’argent cette année fiscale, même sans sortir de gros jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...no-major-games

----------


## KOUB

Des fans font un remake de *Resident Evil Gaiden* dans Resident Evil 2 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/fans-...sident-evil-2/




L’outil de création *RPG Maker Unite* a été annoncé pour cette année :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/rpg-...nounced-for-pc

Les versions upgradées pour les consoles de nouvelle génération de *Cyberpunk 2077* sont disponibles, ainsi que la mise à jour 1.5 :

https://fr.ign.com/cyberpunk-2077/58...des-maintenant

https://nofrag.com/le-patch-1-5-est-...yberpunk-2077/




Et oui, les romances sont étendues :

https://kotaku.com/cyberpunk-2077-ro...s-x-1848541800

Écrire des trucs dans le chat permet d’avoir des buffs dans *Lost Ark* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/if-someones-...ng-themselves/



Présentation des classes Samouraï et Confesseur pour Elden Ring :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386934.html



Ainsi que les configurations minimale et recommandée :

https://noisypixel.net/elden-ring-mi...-requirements/





Si vous jouez à *Horizon Forbidden West*, que vus débloquez le trophée "Couards atteints" et que vous le partagez sur Twitter avec #LaForêtdAloy, PlayStation plantera un cinquième d’arbre :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386995.html

Une bande annonce avec du gameplay pour le RTS *Dune Spice Wars* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387001.html




L’extension The Legacy of the Sith pour Star Wars The Old Republic est disponible :

https://www.millenium.org/news/384191.html




Un redditeur a créé le projet CheckMyDeck pour vous assurer que votre bibliothèque Steam est compatible avec le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/...-compatibility

https://checkmydeck.herokuapp.com/

*Ixion*, qui est un jeu de survie - city-builder dans l’espace, a montré du gameplay et aura une démo jouable la semaine prochaine pendant le Steam Next Fest :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/ixion/steam-demo-next-fest




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, DenisDenis a le nez fin, car il se pourrait bien qu’un *Mad Max 2* ait commencé son développement depuis un moment :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/mad-max/2-sequel-avalanche

https://www.thegamer.com/mad-max-2-alleged-development/

Où on parle des personnages du futur *Xenoblade Chronicles 3* :

https://noisypixel.net/xenoblade-chr...ists-noah-mio/









Un fieffé dataminer a remarqué que Blizzard téléchargeait une mystérieuse version cryptée de *World Of Warcraft* sur leurs serveurs :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...zzard-servers/





Selon Amazon, depuis sa sortie en occident, *Lost Ark* a récupéré 4.7 millions de nouveaux joueurs :

https://wccftech.com/lost-ark-had-ov...pany-in-games/

Un boss fight pour *Kirby and the Forgotten Land* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-kirby...ne-boss-fight/





Il se pourrait qu’un navire arrive bientôt dans la carte de *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6500703/

Des informations supplémentaires pour *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sort le 18 Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/stra...-new-locations

----------


## KOUB

Et le prochain méchant de *Dead By Dayligh*t sera … :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ler-from-ringu




Bande-annonce de lancement pour l’extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2* :

https://www.thegamer.com/witch-queen...ser-destiny-2/




Apparemment, tourner en rond dans Pokemon Legends: Arceus produit des effets … intéressants :

https://www.gamesradar.com/it-turns-...egends-arceus/





Après Crusader Kings 2, c’est au tour de *Hearts of Iron 4* d’avoir un abonnement à 4$ par mois pour profiter de tous ses DLC :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/hearts-of-i...c-subscription




La classe du Barbare fera partie de la 7ème mise à jour de *Baldur’s Gate 3* … :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/baldurs-gat...-class-patch-7





… Qui ne sortira probablement pas cette année en version finale :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bal...launch-in-2023

*Apex Legends* a 3 ans et lance un événement à l’occasion :

https://www.millenium.org/news/386947.html



La plateforme d’échange de cryptomonnaies *Optimism* avait une faille … permettant de créer des cryptomonnaies à l’infini. Un gentil piratin les a prévenu et a touché une récompense de 2 millions de dollars :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/cry...i-2054692.html

Quelqu’un a fait semblant d’être un insider de Nintendo pendant plusieurs heures avec un certain succès :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-direct-f...r-i-1848538513

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...tendo-insider/

Un set Lego pour *Horizon Forbidden West* pour le 22 Mai :

https://www.destructoid.com/horizon-...uerilla-games/



Ce qu’il y a de bien avec les MMO, est qu’on n’est jamais surpris de retrouver les mêmes raclures de chiottes. Donc, sur *Lost Ark*, un joueur haut niveau parce qu’il a payé le founder pack qui lui a permis de commencer à jouer quelques jours plus tôt, rackette des joueurs bas niveaux pour arrêter de les tuer en boucle :

https://gamerant.com/lost-ark-pvp-pl...-players-gold/

On continue de découvrir des trucs désolants sur *Roblox*, le jeu pour que vos enfants fassent des jeux à microtransactions dont l’entreprise garde 65% des revenus. Aujourd’hui, on parle des Beamers, qui utilisent du phishing pour piéger les utilisateurs et vider leurs comptes des items de valeur … Mais qui arrivent aussi à convaincre Roblox qu’ils sont détenteurs de comptes avec des screens Paypal trafiqués :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-new-report...-rip-off-kids/

https://www.vice.com/en/article/88gd...eaming-hackers

Où on parle du piratin qui fait ramer l’internet *Nord-Coréen* à lui tout seul :

https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...nII?li=AAaCKnE

Où on parle de *jeux à NFT* … qui font vivre des familles philippines :

https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...ArS?li=AAaCKnE

La Grande-Bretagne a saisi 1,4 millions de livres de *NFT* dans une affaire de fraude fiscale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk-authoriti...investigation/

Afin de limiter l’industrialisation du vol de propriété intellectuelle avec les NFT qui a lieu sur sa plateforme, *OpenSea* va mettre un recaptcha. Notez que ça ne lutte que contre l’industrialisation de la fraude, pas contre la fraude :

https://www.wsj.com/articles/opensea...=djemalertNEWS





Netflix prépare un film *Bioshock* :

https://www.actugaming.net/netflix-v...oshock-476018/

Le CEO de *Team 17* a dit qu’il allait réagir et faire des trucs concernant les histoires de harcèlement et de crunch révélées récemment :

https://gamerant.com/team17-report-response/

*Ubisoft* a fait un sondage sur la satisfaction de ses employés … Ils ne le sont pas, surtout en ce qui concerne le manque de transparence de la direction envers ses objectifs :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nternal-survey

----------


## FB74

Ca donne pas envie...  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je l'ai pas acheté mais j'ai signé quand même


Serais-tu donc le méchant de l'inspecteur gadget !?




> Je pense que c'est surtout le tweet avec des fautes.


En effet ! Je trouvais ça marrant de voir un petit tweet avec 4 fautes pour un jeu Amazon. Je ne pensais pas que j'allais fragiliser tant de gens avec ma remarque, pardon.  :Emo:

----------


## Silver

D'après EA, la baisse de joueurs sur *Battlefield 2042* serait due à... la sortie d'Halo Infinite.
https://www.xfire.com/ea-acknowledge...re-post-motem/

Bon, et aussi aux problèmes de performances et bugs, aux choix de design, et un jeu qui ne correspond pas aux attentes des joueurs.




> Turning to Battlefield 2042 design and feature choices, the lack of a scoreboard and VOIP, as well as the Specialists system, were mentioned for a brief moment, and we already know that improvements and additions in these areas will be coming in future months.
> 
> Player testing was also referred to, and how the game did not align to player expectations, with Miele saying "Clearly, we didn't go wide enough with different player segments and we certainly didn't go deep enough with the game, so we did not bring players along with us, which is a big miss for the development cycle and process of this game."

----------


## runner

> Ca donne pas envie...


J'ai trouvé ça pas mal au contraire. On dirait un mélange rts/4x et la DA est plutôt sympa.
Curieux de voir ce que ça donne.

*Baldur's Gate 3 pas avant 2023.*
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ar-says-larian

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,

Le jeu de simulation de magasin de cartes à collectionner *Kardboard Kings: Card Shop Simulator*, sorti la semaine dernière, a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/running-t...an-i-expected/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hop_Simulator/

Dans l’extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2* sortie hier, une mission plante si l’un des joueurs passe la dernière cinématique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/destiny-2-pl...big-cut-scene/





*Starbreeze* a perdu moins d’argent l’année fiscale précédente que celle d’avant :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050847035.html

Les boutiques en ligne de la *3DS* et de la *Wii U* fermeront fin Mars 2023 avec une cession graduelle des services. Nintendo ne prévoit pas d’offrir ces jeux par d’autres moyens pour le moment :

https://noisypixel.net/nintendo-disa...i-u-next-year/

https://www.gamesradar.com/nintendo-...eserve-titles/

Mise à jour 1.16 et roadmap 2022 pour *DayZ* aujourd’hui :

https://nofrag.com/dayz-donne-sa-feu...e-a-jour-1-16/

https://dayz.com/article/developer-update/DayZ-in-2022




Des informations sur le système de création de personnage de *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*, qui sort le 25 Mars :

https://gamerant.com/tiny-tinas-wond...ation-options/

Le jeu d’enquête *Backbone* aura droit à un préquel cette année :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/ba...l-cette-annee/





Présentation d’un nouveau personnage jouable pour *Risk Of Rain 2* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/risk-of-r...-samus-energy/




La saison 2 de *Kalof Warzone* commence bien avec des crashs du jeu, surtout sur Xbox apparemment :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...ut-of-caldera/

Il y a, évidemment, du cul dans *Roblox*, le jeu pour faire faire des jeux à microtransactions à des enfants :

https://www.thegamer.com/roblox-priv...condos-report/

Et ça n’empêche pas *Roblox* d’avoir 45.5 millions de joueurs journaliers dont les deux tiers des enfants entre 9 et 12 ans des USA :

https://www.pcgamer.com/if-robloxs-d...r-than-canada/

Le jeu d’action avec des gros robots *Nimbus INFINITY* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/nimb...n-early-access




Nouvelle bande-annonce, avec du Ray Tracing, pour le jeu d’horreur-survie *On Air*, qui doit sortir le 27 Décembre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...acing-trailer/




*Nebulous: Fleet Command* est un jeu de batailles spatiales, sorti en accès anticipé la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.polygon.com/22933760/neb...anse-homeworld

----------


## KOUB

Le Metroidvania *9 Years of Shadows* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/9-y...efois-prospere




Le RPG *SpellMaster: The Saga* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/spe...academie-magie




*Cyberpunk 2077* ne supportera plus le jeu sur Windows 7 et sur les cartes de la série Nvidia 700, alors qu’elles faisaient partie de la configuration minimale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cyberpunk-20...and-windows-7/

Konrad Tomaszkiewicz, directeur de The Witcher 3 et producteur de Cyberpunk 2077 a annoncé la création du studio de développement *Rebel Wolves* avec des anciens de Cyberpunk 2077. Leur premier projet est un RPG AAA de Dark Fantasy :

https://www.pcgamer.com/witcher-3-di...k-fantasy-rpg/

Le beat’em up *Final Vendetta* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur toutes les consoles et en Mai sur PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050847047.html

https://www.pcinvasion.com/final-ven...ads-to-pc-may/




Le jeu d’horreur « à la Resident Evil » *Daymare : 1994 Sandcastle* aura droit à une démo jouable sur Steam la semaine prochaine (Steam Nest Fest, tout ça). Les guillemets, c’est parce que le premier épisode, Daymare 1998 était à la base un remake de Resident Evil 2 avant que Capcom ne sorte le sien :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050847049.html




Chihiro Fujioka aimerait bien faire un *Super Mario RPG 2* avant de prendre sa retraite :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387056.html

Des développeurs de *Re-Logic* soit teasent un truc, soit trollent :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/terraria/2-sequel-announcement





Le jeu de survie – city builder *Against The Storm*, en accès anticipé, va rajouter la faction des Harpies le 17 Février :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/against-the-storm/harpies




Le jeu de survie de vickings *Valheim* va rajouter des donjons des glaces dans les montagnes :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valheim/frost-caves

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Star Wars Dark Force en VR sous Unreal Engine 4

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour du jour de *No Man’s Sky* dit rendre le combat « plus éprouvant et excitant ». Y a des robots en plus :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/no-mans-sky/sentinel-update

https://kotaku.com/no-mans-sky-free-...ass-1848547125

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050847053.html




Pour continuer à fêter les 25 ans de la série des *Personna* … La bande-annonce de Personna 1 sur PSP :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-opening...r-anniversary/




Le jeu de rythme narratif *A Musical Story* sortira le 2 Mars sur PlayStation, le 3 Mars sur Switch et le 4 Mars sur PC, Xbox et iOS :

https://www.actugaming.net/a-musical...et-ios-476563/




Selon des gens bien informées ou pas, 40 développeurs auraient quitté le développement de *Bioshock 4*. 2K ne serait pas non plus satisfait de l’état du jeu, ce qui signifie probablement un report de la date de sortie à fin 2024 :

https://gamerant.com/bioshock-4-dela...40-developers/

Il se passait quelque chose sur le site-portail de *Resident Evil* … Une annonce du remake de Resident Evil 4 ? Que nenni … c’était une mise à jour de la page sur la chronologie des jeux :

https://www.destructoid.com/that-tea...ebsite-update/

https://game.capcom.com/residentevil...ut-portal.html

Le jeu de simulation de possession de voiture My Summer Car va avoir une suite judicieusement nommée *My Winter Car* :

https://jalopnik.com/my-summer-car-t...-li-1848546694




Dans son dernier sondage, Bungie … demande … Si vous avez déjà triché sur *Destiny 2* … C’est suspicieusement suspicieux :

https://www.gamesradar.com/bungie-wa...-in-destiny-2/





Une interview d’Atsushi Inaba and Hideki Kamiya, respectivement président et vice-président de *PlatinumGames*, qui veulent faire autre chose que des jeux d’action :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...numgames-2022/

Où on parle en vidéo de l’histoire des jeux *Total War* et de Creative Assembly :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/the-.../2300-6457378/

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Scathe* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/bull...box-one-and-pc




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, 2 millions de copies vendues pour *Dying Light* 2 sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dying...-copies-on-pc/

6 millions de téléchargements pour la démo *The Matrix Awakens* et 500 millions de comptes Epic :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/16/e...ts-cross-500m/

Bande-annonce sur les cours d’archéologie de *Two Point Campus*, qui doit sortir le 17 Mai :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/two-point-campus/archaeology




Bon point pour *Ghostwire: Tokyo*, il sera possible de nourrir les chiens de la ville pour obtenir diverses récompenses :

https://gamerant.com/ghostwire-tokyo...-dogs-rewards/





Nintendo ne veut vraiment pas que les testeurs de *Switch Sports* en parlent sur les réseaux sociaux … Comment dire … :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-switch...dia-forbidden/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une réunion a eu lieu pour distribuer des blâmes pour le foirage exceptionnel de *Battlefield 2042*, et Laura Miele, chief studios officer d’EA a accusé … Halo Infinite … Et le télétravail … Marrant, c’est pas à cause de la décision du management de transformer un jeu prévu pour être un battle royale en contrôle de territoire classique à trop de joueurs … étonnant tiens :

https://www.thegamer.com/battlefield...-frostbite-ea/

*Quake 4* dans Quake 2 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/quake...-for-download/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/quake-4-in-quake-2/downloads

Il sera possible d’acheter des pièces de rechange pour votre *Steam Deck* chez Ifixit. Une vidéo de démontage a été mise en ligne par Valve :

https://nofrag.com/il-sera-possible-...re-steam-deck/




Où on parle de la *PlayStation Vita*, petit ange parti trop tôt :

https://gamerant.com/playstation-vit...t-competition/

Dans le but de moins polluer, et parce que le cours du papier va croiser celui de l’or sous peu, *MSI* ne fournira plus de notices et autres papiers avec ses cartes-mères :

https://www.pcgamer.com/msi-to-omit-...ental-gesture/

Le Dynamic Variable Rate Shading (VRS), qui permettra d’économiser grandement la consommation du *Steam Deck*, ne devrait être disponible qu’au début de l’été :

https://www.pcgamer.com/clever-steam...-early-summer/

D’ailleurs, 22 jeux de plus sont compatibles avec le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/...roton-7-update

Où on parle de comment le fisc américain a retrouvé les deux … êtres humains … qui avaient *volé 120.000 Bitcoin*s en 2016 :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...sseurs-cryptos

Le film *Sonic 3* et une série *Knuckles* (avec Idris Elba qui reste faire la voix) ont été annoncé :

https://www.actugaming.net/paramount...uckles-476041/

Le New York Times a changé la liste de mots de *Wordle*, ce qui fait que Lundi, des joueurs ont eu droit à deux mots différents :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6500735/

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...roups-of-users





Par décision de Mark Zuckerberg … Les employés de *Meta – Facebook* seront maintenant nommés … Les Metamates … Y a eu des motifs de lapidation avec presse-papiers (Vous sa savez, les moches, ceux fait par des enfants en atelier d’arts plastiques) beaucoup moins graves que ça :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-employe...tes-1848543792

Mike White est le nouveau “Next Generation Storytelling and Consumer Experiences” de *Disney* … ça consiste à s’occuper du Metaverse en gros … Sa première tache sera donc de définir ce que c’est :

https://gizmodo.com/disney-appoints-...job-1848546083

Oui, *Venturebeat*, c’est pas jojo comme site d’infos sur les jeux vidéo (ça dépasse jeuxvideo.com et son 18/20 pour Battlefield 2042) :













L’équivalent de 11 milliards de dollars de *cryptomonnaies* ont été liées a des activités illégales en 2021, dont 10 milliards ont en fait directement été volées :

https://www.thegamer.com/criminal-cr...y-report-2021/

Une loi à l’étude en *Californie* prévoit de limiter les données que collectent Youtube ou Meta sur leurs utilisateurs mineurs :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ta-collection/

Vous êtes beaucoup trop joyeux aujourd’hui … Alors voilà, un film *Baby Shark* est en préparation :

https://gizmodo.com/baby-shark-is-ge...-do-1848545987

Bon, c’était un peu violent … Alors voilà *Bloodywood*, un groupe de métal indien :

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Chihiro Fujioka aimerait bien faire un *Super Mario RPG 2* avant de prendre sa retraite :
> 
> https://www.millenium.org/news/387056.html


Ça serait génial ! J'ai adoré le premier !!

----------


## Silver

Les devs de *No Man's Sky* ne sont pas prêts d'arrêter les mise à jour :
https://www.ign.com/articles/sean-mu...by-a-long-shot




> Speaking to IGN, Murray said the team at Hello Games is continuously coming up with new features they'd like added to No Man's Sky, and each new update inspires more and more ideas.
> 
> He said, for "as many updates as we've done since launch and as many bucket list items we've checked off, our list of things we're excited about never seems to get any shorter. The team are always coming up with new things that they want to do with the game: new content and features and areas for improvement.
> 
> "I'm amazed that the energy levels are as high now as they've ever been. We tend not to talk about what's on that list publicly but suffice to say we're not done yet by a long shot."


Les moddeurs amateurs (incluant moi-même) qui doivent mettre leurs mods à jour à chaque update en PLS :  ::'(: 
Edit : la liste complète des mises à jour du jeu pour se rendre compte des nombreux changements :
https://www.nomanssky.com/release-log/

----------


## pintobreizh

Trailer pour le nouveau jeu du studio qui à fait warhammer 40,000 Mechanicus.

----------


## ExPanda

> Bon, c’était un peu violent … Alors voilà *Bloodywood*, un groupe de métal indien :
> 
> https://youtu.be/Gsy5sJy5_34


Et pour la petite anecdote, cette chanson était à la base commandée par Ubisoft pour Beyond Good and Evil 2.

----------


## ZenZ

> Selon des gens bien informées ou pas, 40 développeurs auraient quitté le développement de *Bioshock 4*. 2K ne serait pas non plus satisfait de l’état du jeu, ce qui signifie probablement un report de la date de sortie à fin 2024 :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/bioshock-4-dela...40-developers/


J'ai toujours cru que Bioshock était une trilogie.
Un 4 pourquoi pas mais je veux un truc oppressant avec une ambiance glauque, donc retour à Rapture ou un environnement équivalent, le 3 dans le ciel je l'avais trouvé un peu trop "gentil".

----------


## Molina

> Et pour la petite anecdote, cette chanson était à la base commandée par Ubisoft pour Beyond Good and Evil 2.


Oui ! Ils ont refusé, alors que maintenant, ça doit être le groupe indien le plus connu du monde.

----------


## Sharn

> J'ai toujours cru que Bioshock était une trilogie.
> Un 4 pourquoi pas mais je veux un truc oppressant avec une ambiance glauque, donc retour à Rapture ou un environnement équivalent, le 3 dans le ciel je l'avais trouvé un peu trop "gentil".


J'aurais utilisé mauvais pour le qualifier mais plus pour sa qualité.  ::ninja::

----------


## ZenZ

Mauvais tu y vas fort.

Il est certes bien moins oppressant que les autres mais y'avait quand même de bonnes idées.
J'ai souvenir des rails, d'un aspect un peu plus monde ouvert (même si c'en était pas un), le personnage d'Elizabeth plutôt réussi, et une difficulté plutôt bien dosée.

Mais Rapture et les ambiances du 1 c'était quand même autre chose  ::wub:: 

Je me souviendrai toujours de la scène d'intro avec le phare et la descente vers Rapture, de la bombe de balle bébé !

----------


## runner

> Et pour la petite anecdote, cette chanson était à la base commandée par Ubisoft pour Beyond Good and Evil 2.


Ils ont bien fait de refuser.

----------


## KOUB

> J'ai toujours cru que Bioshock était une trilogie.
> Un 4 pourquoi pas mais je veux un truc oppressant avec une ambiance glauque, donc retour à Rapture ou un environnement équivalent, le 3 dans le ciel je l'avais trouvé un peu trop "gentil".


Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, soit dans l'espace, soit au pôle nord ... Soit les deux.

----------


## Nono

> Oui ! Ils ont refusé, alors que maintenant, ça doit être le groupe indien le plus connu du monde.


Ha, et c'est suite à ça qu'ils ont choisi un bon vieux Asian Dub Foundation des années 90 ?

----------


## pierrecastor

> Et pour la petite anecdote, cette chanson était à la base commandée par Ubisoft pour Beyond Good and Evil 2.


J'étais pas au courant, marrant.

Je les avais connu pour le remix métal de Tunak Tunak :

----------


## Zerger

Je préfère l'original

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L
> 
> Vous êtes beaucoup trop joyeux aujourd’hui … Alors voilà, un film *Baby Shark* est en préparation :
> https://gizmodo.com/baby-shark-is-ge...-do-1848545987


Je ne connaissais pas cette bouse, merci de m'avoir informé.
Maintenant les êtres humains on est gentil on arrête les conneries et le partage de vidéo à la con parce que "c'est trop lol. Lol." Non c'est pas spécialement lol, c'est le carambar de l'humour qu'on peut trouver sur le net. Alors on arrête ! C'est un ordre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aurais utilisé mauvais pour le qualifier mais plus pour sa qualité.


Ils ont commis l'erreur de rendre les bastons nerveuses et amusantes. J'espère qu'on ne les y reprendra plus  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Ils ont bien fait de refuser.


Si tu le dis.  ::happy2:: 




> J'étais pas au courant, marrant.
> 
> Je les avais connu pour le remix métal de Tunak Tunak :


Ils ont eu leur petit moment de gloire sur Internet, et visiblement ça les a bien lancé. Ils sont passé de curiosité qui faisait des reprises à "vrai" groupe qui vient de sortir un album et fait des tournées, c'est cool pour eux.  ::):

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi,

*Re-Logic* faisait des blagues en fait :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sorry-re-log...ter-with-fans/

L’événement mensuel « Aventures » commence aujourd’hui sur *Sea of Thieves* et durera jusqu’au 3 Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sea-of-thiev...ents-tomorrow/




*Nacon* s’est payé Daedalic Entertainment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nacon-acquir...lar60-million/

*The Wandering Village* est un city-builder sur le dos d’une créature géante, avec une démo jouable sur Steam à partir du 21 Février. Il y a aussi une béta fermée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/i-cherish...ering-village/

https://strayfawnstudio.com/sendy/beta-test/




Atlus a lancé un compte à rebours concernant *Soul Hackers*, qui finira dans un peu moins de 4 jours quand je vais poster cette revue de presse normalement :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050847063.html

http://soul-hackers.jp/

L’extension Jaws of the Lion pour *Gloomhaven* sortira sur la version PC « bientôt » :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/gloomhaven/...f-the-lion-dlc




Le survival-horror *Expedition Zer*o sortira le 24 Mars sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/expedition-zero-l...ra-le-24-mars/




Le mode Zombie revient sur *PUBG : BG* du 16 au 25 Février :

https://nofrag.com/les-zombies-sont-...battlegrounds/

Récapitulation des classes d’*Elden Ring* :

https://gamingintel.com/all-characte...nt-elden-ring/

De nouveaux screenshots pour *Elden Ring* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...or-elden-ring/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mario Kart* 9 est bien en développement :

https://gamerant.com/mario-kart-9-le...n-development/

Le DLC « Mariage » sortira finalement bien en Russie parce que finalement, *Les Sims 4*, de base, déjà sorti en Russie, contient déjà des relations homosexuelles. Et parce que les fans on fait une campagne sur Twitter aussi, vaguement :

https://gamerant.com/the-sims-4-wedd...easing-russia/

*Anno: Mutationem* (rien à voir avec du city-building) sortira le 17 Mars sur PC et PlayStation :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6500766/

----------


## KOUB

*Beyond the Long Night* est un roguelike, actuellement en financement sur Kickstarter, et qui a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bey...es-financement

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...the-long-night

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Long_Night/




Le jeu d’action-aventures *Vessels of Decay* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ves...erdure-rouille




La réception critique de l’extension Legacy of the Sith pour *Star Wars: The Old Republic* est …. Pour le moins frisquette :

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-th...liday-special/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ctor_numrique/

Le MMO communautaire presque sans violence *Palia* sera free-to-play avec vente de cosmétiques. Les inscriptions pour la première alpha fermée sont en cours :

https://gamewave.fr/palia/palia-le-m...-free-to-play/




Le mode classé du Kalof de l’année dernière repousse sa béta au dernier moment :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387081.html





Il semble que *Total War: Warhammer 3* ait des problèmes de fps avec les CPU Alder Lake. Voilà la bidouille pour y remédier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...lder-lake-cpus

Amie Locke, qui a travaillé chez Lionhead Studio, devient senior producer sur le nouveau *Fable* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/un...rochain-fable/





6 millions de ventes pour *Metro Exodus* :

https://wccftech.com/metro-exodus-sales-6-million/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Dead Island 2* pourrait sortir en Mars 2023 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...emingly-hints/

*Total War: Warhammer 3* se fait review bomber par les joueurs chinois sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-wa...inese-players/





La simulation de vie *Harvest Days* aura bien sûr droit à une démo la semaine prochaine sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/harvest-days/steam-demo




Une vidéo du mode Forge de *Halo Infinite* a fuité :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-f...de-video-leak/

----------


## KOUB

Récapitulatif de l’histoire de *Horizon Zero Dawn*, avant de se mettre à Forbidden West :

https://www.destructoid.com/horizon-...orbidden-west/




Il n’y aura aucun système de métro officiel dans *Cyberpunk 2077* :

https://wccftech.com/cyberpunk-2077-...change-mirror/

La 5ème saison de l’Overwatch League commencera le 5 Mai et sera jouée sur une version précoce d’*Overwatch 2* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/02...an-early-build

Le hack’n slash *Ganryu 2: Hakuma Kojiro* sortira le 22 Avril sur consoles d’ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/ganr...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu d’exploration *Submerged: Hidden Depths*, disponible sur Stadia, sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch le 10 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/subm...nches-march-10




Alors en fait, le compte à rebours pour la fin des finales du tournoi de Street Fighter … C’est pas pour SF6 … C’est pour l’extension *Street Fighter Secret Lair* pour Magic: the Gathering :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/street-fi...o-tour-finals/

Gros patch pour *Stellaris* le 23 Février :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stellaris/u...k-release-time

On peut toujours faire une souplesse sur un train dans le remaster de *Final Fantasy VI* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...ain-suplex-fix





Pour sa prochaine année fiscale, d’Avril 2022 à Avril 2023, *Ubisoft* prévoit de sortir Skull & Bones, Avatar: Frontiers of Pandora, Mario + Rabbids: Sparks of Hope et « plein d’autres ». Ils n’ont par ailleurs pas commenté l’info de bloomberg comme quoi un DLC d’Assassin’s Creed Valhalla serait devenu un standalone pour remplir le calendrier … Tout en l’appelant par son nom de code, Rift. Ils ont aussi parlé de la possibilité de se faire racheter, disant pouvoir rester indépendant mais être prêts à étudier les offres … Une boîte qui se noie dans ses affaires de harcèlement … Avec des licences en perte de vitesse … Je connais quelqu’un qui pourrait être tenté :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050847081.html

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...buyout-offers/













Le dungeon-crawling RPG *Mon-Yu* a été annoncé sur Switch et PC pour 2023 :

https://noisypixel.net/dungeon-rpg-m...elease-window/

Le jeu de bagarre *Blazing Strike* sortira sur Playstation, Switch et PC à l’automne 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/blazing-strik...ps4-switch-pc/

200.000 signatures pour la pétition demandant le remboursement de *Battlefield 2042* :

https://gamerant.com/battlefield-204...natures-count/

Le point’n click *McPixel 3* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/mcpi...-other-devices




Ça s’est évidemment très bien passé pour *Nvidia* cette année fiscale, malgré l’abandon de l’acquisition d’Arm. À noter que les réserves de cartes graphiques devraient augmenter au deuxième semestre 2022 … Et que les mineurs de cryptomonnaies achètent moins de cartes dédiées :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-late...ws-for-gamers/

*Intel* veut faire des choses :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-has-so...as-we-know-it/

*Hideki Kamiya* n’aime pas les NFT :

https://www.thegamer.com/platinumgam...ya-konami-nft/

C’est l’histoire de *TitanReach*, un projet de MMO kickstarté à 430.000$, puis qui a lancé un crowdfunding mensuel … Mais le développement d’un jeu vidéo, ça coute cher … Bien plus que ça pour un MMO, donc le développement a cessé en Aout 2021 … Jusqu’à ce que le chef du projet, Unravel, annonce avoir trouvé un investisseur pour couvrir toutes les dépenses ! … Jusqu’à qu’Unravel annonce l’abandon du développement la semaine dernière… Et l’idée qu’il avait commencé à implanter de rajouter de la blochain et des NFT au jeu sans vraiment prévenir personne et surtout pas les kickstarteurs. En fait, il semblerait que le miraculeux investisseur se soit retiré du projet après avoir découvert dans les comptes de la boîte des investissements en cryptomonnaies … et l’achat d’une Tesla. Unravel ne fait bien entendu plus aucun bruit sur les réseaux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/developer-ca...d-allegations/

Dans la poursuite du California Department of Fair Employment and Housing contre *Activision Blizzard*, un juge a décidé qu’il était possible d’inclure les travailleurs temporaires, notoirement mal traité et sous payé dans l’entreprise :

https://www.pcgamer.com/activision-b...-temp-workers/

La *Federal Communications Commission* a banni les contrats d’exclusivité entre les fournisseurs internet et les propriétaires dans les immeubles :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...in-apartments/

*I Will Always Be Me* est un programme qui permet d’enregistrer la voix pour en créer une version digitale. L’idée est de permettre ensuite à des personnes ayant des difficultés à parler de s’exprimer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-digital...r-voice-again/

*Google* a annoncé qu’ils allaient introduire des options de sécurité qui ressembleraient à celles d’Apple dans Android … Il faut aussi savoir que Google ramasse 150 milliards de dollars environ par an avec la publicité ciblée … donc ... heu … :

https://gizmodo.com/google-android-p...eta-1848547922

*Paradox* a publié tel quel le rapport externe sur sa culture interne rapport aux dénonciations de harcèlements d’il y a peu. Pendant ce temps chez Ubisoft … Heu … :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ised-last-year

Il semble bien que le chapeau-NFT mis en vente par *Melania Trump* ait été acheté … avec l’argent de Melania Trump … Ha, la dérégulation :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-to-185k-funds

*Take Two* est convaincu qu’il existe une possibilité d’intégration future des NFT dans ses jeux :

https://gamerant.com/take-two-intera...tion-comments/

Pour empêcher les testeurs qualité de Raven Software de se syndiquer, *Activision-Blizzard* les a déplacé au … service Marketing :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...ation-hearing/

----------


## runner

> Pour sa prochaine année fiscale, d’Avril 2022 à Avril 2023, Ubisoft prévoit de sortir Skull & Bones, Avatar: Frontiers of Pandora, Mario + Rabbids: Sparks of Hope et « plein d’autres ». Ils n’ont par ailleurs pas commenté l’info de bloomberg comme quoi un DLC d’Assassin’s Creed Valhalla serait devenu un standalone pour remplir le calendrier … Tout en l’appelant par son nom de code, Rift. Ils ont aussi parlé de la possibilité de se faire racheter, disant pouvoir rester indépendant mais être prêts à étudier les offres … Une boîte qui se noie dans ses affaires de harcèlement … Avec des licences en perte de vitesse … Je connais quelqu’un qui pourrait être tenté :


Allez MS, rachetez moi cette boite pour en faire quelque chose de bien.  ::love::  ::love::

----------


## Sannom

Non. Non. J'avais déjà des doutes quand ils ont annoncé le rachat d'Activision et depuis la vidéo de Super Bunnyhop m'a bien rappelé comment cette situation peut (va ?) tourner au cauchemar, même pour les joueurs. Laissez Ubisoft mourir de sa belle mort, ses licences vendues au plus offrant à leur mort, ou bien espérez qu'ils se ressaisiront.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Nacon* s’est payé Daedalic Entertainment


Pas sûr que ce soit très bon pour l'industrie du Point'n'Click ça, c'est pas un genre qui fait vendre beaucoup de clavier g@ming.

----------


## runner

> Non. Non. J'avais déjà des doutes quand ils ont annoncé le rachat d'Activision et depuis la vidéo de Super Bunnyhop m'a bien rappelé comment cette situation peut (va ?) tourner au cauchemar, même pour les joueurs. Laissez Ubisoft mourir de sa belle mort, ses licences vendues au plus offrant à leur mort, ou bien espérez qu'ils se ressaisiront.


Quel cauchemar pour les joueurs ?
Ce n'est pas comme si Activision et Ubisoft n'étaient déjà pas très critiqués par bon nombre de joueurs.

Au pire, MS fermera les vannes mais est-ce que la perte sera grande ? Je ne pense pas. Au mieux, Ms exploitera enfin bien les licences plutôt que de faire un peu n'importe quoi. Comme chez activision, il y a en plus pleins de vieilles licences chez ubisoft issus de rachat comme SSI ou 3DO qui pourraient être de nouveau exploiter correctement ou exploiter tout simplement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas sûr que ce soit très bon pour l'industrie du Point'n'Click ça, c'est pas un genre qui fait vendre beaucoup de clavier g@ming.


Daedalic a arrêté les point&click depuis quelques temps préférant d'après eux viser des marchés plus porteurs comme les jeux d'aventure/action. Ce rachat ne devrait pas changer grand chose au final pour les point&click.

----------


## Supergounou

> Daedalic a arrêté les point&click depuis quelques temps préférant d'après eux viser des marchés plus porteurs comme les jeux d'aventure/action.


Hum en regardant leur wiki, ce n'est pas l'impression que ça me donne. Y a bien Gollum et Blackguards qui te donnent raison, sinon y a The Long Journey Home  qui est RPG/Rogue, et tout le reste c'est du p'n'c.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *I Will Always Be Me* est un programme qui permet d’enregistrer la voix pour en créer une version digitale. L’idée est de permettre ensuite à des personnes ayant des difficultés à parler de s’exprimer :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/this-digital...r-voice-again/


C'est génial. Ça change des NFT et autres conneries prédatrices.

----------


## pipoop

> C'est génial. Ça change des NFT et autres conneries prédatrices.


La voix enregistree sera ensuite vendue en NFT ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Ils ont commis l'erreur de rendre les bastons nerveuses et amusantes. J'espère qu'on ne les y reprendra plus


Parle pour toi.  ::P:  Je me suis fait chier comme un rat mort. Bon c'est bien avec Doom 2016 mais quand même c'est franchement mouif. T'as aucun impact, les ennemis sont cons comme des balais et l'histoire est d'une nullité... Le 1 était au moins frais, avec une histoire méta un peu intéressante. Mais le Infinite qu'elle purge.

----------


## runner

> Hum en regardant leur wiki, ce n'est pas l'impression que ça me donne. Y a bien Gollum et Blackguards qui te donnent raison, sinon y a The Long Journey Home  qui est RPG/Rogue, et tout le reste c'est du p'n'c.


Oui mais c'est depuis 2-3 ans qu'ils ont décidé de changer. J'avais lu ça sur un site de news.
Leur dernier p&c date de 2017 avec un remaster en 2019 d'un ancien p&c de 2008. Cela commence à dater.

----------


## Nono

Sur leur site ou leur page Steam, on voit bien que les nouvelles productions ne sont pas des p n c.

----------


## runner

C'est pour ça que le rachat par Nacon ne va pas empêché de produire des P&C car ça a déjà été acté avant.
Cela reste dommage car les deponia étaient bon.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Les boutiques en ligne de la *3DS* et de la *Wii U* fermeront fin Mars 2023 avec une cession graduelle des services. Nintendo ne prévoit pas d’offrir ces jeux par d’autres moyens pour le moment :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/nintendo-disa...i-u-next-year/
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/nintendo-...eserve-titles/


Nintendo dis que le piratage c'est mal, mais rends leurs vieux jeux inaccessibles de manière légale  ::wacko::

----------


## yodaxy

> Nintendo dis que le piratage c'est mal, mais rends leurs vieux jeux inaccessibles de manière légale

----------


## Baalim

> Nintendo dis que le piratage c'est mal, mais rends leurs vieux jeux inaccessibles de manière légale


Vu qu'on parle de Nintendo, j'imagine qu'il serait plus prudent de télécharger les jeux déjà achetés plutôt que de compter sur un maintien du service à long terme.

----------


## Herman Speed

Règle 1 : Ne jamais compter sur le maintien de serveurs dans le temps pour des anciennes consoles.   :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Règle 1 : Ne jamais compter sur le maintien de serveurs dans le temps pour des anciennes consoles.


Règle 2 : ne jamais compter sur les anciennes consoles pour continuer à jouer à des vieux jeux, sauf quand on peut mettre la console à l'envers, en équilibre ou souffler dans le port cartouche pour que cette cochonnerie redémarre  ::wacko:: 


EDIT : mais j'te parle pas, je sais que tu es un dangereux personnages et que tu traînes avec la clique de cpc  :Sweat:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi,

*Destiny 2* commence enfin à s’occuper du « Farm d’XP AFK ». Un peu. L’idée du machin est de laisser son perso bouger un peu via mod, ou autre, pendant que les autres membres de l’équipe tuent des hordes de machins, et ainsi gagner de l’XP sans forcer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-is-fi...-2s-thrallway/

*Zelda Majora's Mask* sera disponible le 25 Février sur le Nintendo Switch Online deluxe :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/z...050847087.html

Il est possible de découvrir gratuitement *Star Citize*n du 17 au 25 Février. Quelqu’un peut tester si courir près des murs fait toujours passer au travers ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387105.html

Ou on parle de la construction des canaux dans le futur *Victoria 3* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/victoria-3/monuments-dev-diary

Où les développeurs ont parlé du contenu du FPS horrifique en coop Sker Ritual, qui doit sortir au 2ème trimestre :

https://nofrag.com/sker-ritual-prese...e-son-contenu/

https://steamcommunity.com/games/149...89423510586254

Le FPS en apesanteur *Boundary* aura bien entendu droit à une démo jouable pendant le Steam Nest Fest la semaine prochaine :

https://nofrag.com/une-demo-pour-bou...du-21-fevrier/




La prochaine mise à jour de *Ready or Not* est prévue pour la fin du mois :

https://nofrag.com/ready-or-not-deta...a-fin-du-mois/



Le jeu d’action *Super Nanaru* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/super-nanaru-...h-pc-gameplay/




Pour les fans de *Metroid Prime 4* … Retro Studios … a changé … sa bannière sur Twitter :

https://www.gamesradar.com/metroid-p...k-at-game-art/



Un tableau de *démineur* 99x99 avec 1500 mines, réussi en environ 2h30. Oui, voilà … Le démineur de Microsoft est gratuit sur sa boutique pour ceux qui voudraient essayer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minesweeper-...racking-board/

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/p/mi...t-minesweeper/



Je suis très déçu qu’Ackboo n’y ait pas pensé avant … Un dossier sur les championnats du monde d’*Excel* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050846993.html

Pas encore annoncé, Amazon a fait fuité la sortie de la *Wonder Boy Collection* (Wonder Boy, Wonder Boy in Monster Land, Wonder Boy in Monster World, Monster World IV), qui sortira le 3 Juin sur Switch et PS4 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050847109.html

Le biome de la banque est passé en bêta sur *Dead Cells* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dead-cells/the-bank-beta

Si la sortie d’*Horizon Forbidden West* a été retardée, ce serait pour éviter le crunch :

https://www.actugaming.net/horizon-f...crunch-477272/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une offre d’emploi), *Gearbox* semble développer un nouveau jeu en live service :

https://gamerant.com/gearbox-enterta...e-job-posting/

Une opinion sur le « *sortir maintenant, patcher plus tard* » … C’est pas élogieux :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...unting-opinion

Présentation de la nouvelle saison de *Crossout*, le free-to-play de combats de voitures :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/cr...s-gladiateurs/

La simulation de pêche *Bassmaster Fishing 2022* a reçu un DLC, avec un nouveau lac et d’autres trucs à faire autre que boire des bières :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/ba...une-extension/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas,* Dragon Age 4* suit son développement normalement et est bien parti pour sortir fin 2023 :

https://wccftech.com/dragon-age-4-good-shape-late-2023/

Aussi, il n’y a apparemment pas de plan pour sortir un *remaster* des 3 premiers :

https://www.gamesradar.com/dragon-ag...tered-trilogy/

Il y aura un test technique de *Multiversus*, le brawler de Warner Bros, du 25 Février au 7 Mars :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-next-week/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain jeu d’Avalanches Studios, *Contraband*, annoncé en Juin 2021, serait basé sur du combat entre véhicules :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...onduct-issues/

Pour s’excuser du retard de la 2ème saison du *Kalof de l’année dernière*, Activision offre des machins à tous les joueurs :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...eason-2-delay/

*Starfield* sera du NASA – Punk :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/st.../1100-6500847/




*Pant Quest* est un point’n click dont le but est écrit dans le titre et qui doit sortir le 2 Mars. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/pants-quest...ng-goes-wrong/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1810610/Pants_Quest/




Un tweet pas précis du tout et les rumeurs de remake ou de suite de *Bloodborne* repartent … Va falloir vous faire une raison les gars … :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15333...eo-de-sony.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’action-aventures *XEL* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/xel...anete-inconnue




Le jeu d’exploration *Mail Time*, est prévu pour fin 2022 sur PC, presque kickstarté, et a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mai...onde-miniature

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...esgg/mail-time

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1607240/Mail_Time/




Un ptit dév-blog sur *Vampire : The Masquerade – Swansong*, qui doit sortir le 22 Mai :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050847113.html




Caresser des chats dans un jeu, c’est bien … Mais être un chat qui résout des enquêtes, est-ce que c’est pas bien mieux ? Voici *Albert Wilde: Quantum P.I.*, prévu pour le 3ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/albert-wilde...play-as-a-cat/




*Avowed*, le skyrim-like d’Obsidian Entertainment dans l’univers de Pillars Of Eternity, devrait sortir début 2023 :

https://nofrag.com/avowed-le-fps-rpg...it-debut-2023/




*Activision* dit que la plupart des cheats sont bien bloqués par Ricochet :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...amage-shields/

Ça va très bien pour *Embracer Group* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/em...-trimestriels/

----------


## KOUB

*How Fish Is Made* est un petit jeu d’horreur narratif, gratuit sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.destructoid.com/how-fish...free-on-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Fish_Is_Made/

https://kasuraga.itch.io/how-fish-is-made




Il y a des gens qui font une extension nommée Second Wind pour *Zelda: Breath of the Wild* :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-newe...-slayer-lynel/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que *Sifu* arrive sur l’abonnement PS Plus :

https://www.gamesradar.com/a-subtle-...ng-to-ps-plus/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Street Fighter VI* sera révélé à la fin du compte à rebours de Capcom à la fin de la finale du Capcom Pro Tour :

https://www.gamesradar.com/street-fi...untdown-timer/

Pour la sortie de *Total War: Warhammer 3*, ceci :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/to.../1100-6500861/




*Secret Shelter Challenge* est un jeu éducatif en VR sur un abri britannique anti-bombes pendant la seconde guerre mondiale :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15333...ux-enfants.htm





Raphael van Lierop, directeur créatif et fondateur d’Hinterland parle du développement de *The Long Dark* et de ce qu’il reste à faire :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/produc...-the-long-dark

Où on parle des *applications de transcription automatique* … Que les journalistes ne devraient pas utiliser pour certaines interviews :

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/0...e-app-00009216

*Ubisoft* a donc des résultats en baisse par rapport à l’année précédente … Mais bon, les joueurs ont joué plus longtemps à Far Cry 6 et dépensé plus en contenus supplémentaires que pour far Cry 5, donc on va faire des jeux encore plus long (et répétitifs et pas originaux pour un sou), et plus de DLC … Comment ça, ils ont moins nombreux à acheter et on gagne moins d’argent ? Je vois pas le rapport :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-far...es-more-money/

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...hec-48300.html

*Amazon* comme les discussions pour une adaptation avec les studios ayant développé Life Is Strange … Et Disco Elysium :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amazon-signs...strange-shows/

C’est pas vrai qu’on a dit que c’était la faute d’Halo Infinite si *Battlefield 2042* s’était planté, on a dit que c’était à cause des bugs, des performances, des erreurs de design (ça s’est vu que c’était prévu pour être un battle royale à la base) … Et aussi du télétravail :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ea-says-it-d...042s-problems/

La *Video Game History Foundation* critique la façon dont Nintendo ne conserve pas son catalogue de jeux vidéo :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-retro-cl...ist-1848558311

Dingue. *Bobby Kotick* supporterait le parti républicain en utilisant des compagnies – couvertures :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ret-companies/

Les casiers judiciaires de *Bobby Kotick* et de 18 autres personnes ont été demandé par la California Department of Fair Employment and Housing pour sa poursuite :

https://kotaku.com/bobby-kotick-acti...cas-1848558756

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...onduct-issues/

*Octordle*, c’est Wordle où il faut deviner 8 mots à la fois :

https://gamerant.com/octordle-wordle...words-at-once/

*Lewdle*, c’est Wordle … mais uniquement avec des gros mots :

https://gamerant.com/lewdle-wordle-c...ases-spin-off/

Ce serait bien Steve Jobs qui aurait inscrit le numéro de série des premiers *Apple 1* à la main :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-1-serial-n...ved-1848557437

300.000 personnes utilisent maintenant *Meta*, le metaverse de Meta Facebook  … :

https://gizmodo.com/meta-horizon-wor...ber-1848562017

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Frances Haugen), il semblerait que *Facebook* ait fortement réduit son problème de désinformation en parlant aux investisseurs :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...leblower-says/

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-meta-se...s-h-1848562052

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Il y a une statue d'*Aloy* à Florence

----------


## runner

> Il y a une statue d'*Aloy* à Florence
> 
> https://scontent.fbod1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...nw&oe=62161832


Un petit chèque de Sony et puis voilà. ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

On peut pas dire que ce soit de bon aloi c'est même tout le contraire.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Le message (honorer les femmes, éternelles oubliées de l'histoire) est très bien, mais utiliser un personnage de JV pour ça c'est un peu grotesque.

Enfin disons pour être exacte: utiliser un tel message pour faire de la promo d'un JV, c'est vraiment pas terrible ...

----------


## Sannom

Je ne connais pas l'histoire d'Horizon, "la chauffeuse de chaise/la provisoire", c'est un titre donné à Aloy ?

----------


## Munshine

> Je ne connais pas l'histoire d'Horizon, "la chauffeuse de chaise/la provisoire", c'est un titre donné à Aloy ?


Non. Mais de mon point de vue subjectif cela peut s'appliquer aux PNJ.

----------


## Nono

Non mais c'est écrit dessus : c'est un "placeholder", en attendant la vraie statue  ::XD::

----------


## runner

> Le message (honorer les femmes, éternelles oubliées de l'histoire) est très bien, mais utiliser un personnage de JV pour ça c'est un peu grotesque.
> 
> Enfin disons pour être exacte: utiliser un tel message pour faire de la promo d'un JV, c'est vraiment pas terrible ...


Ils auraient du mettre Lara Croft. :Cell: 


Elle a fait plus pour les femmes avec son 99E pointu que n'importe quelle autre héroïne de Jv. ::trollface::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ils auraient du mettre Lara Croft.
> 
> 
> Elle a fait plus pour les femmes avec son 99E pointu que n'importe quelle autre héroïne de Jv.

----------


## Stelarc

> Ils auraient du mettre Lara Croft.
> 
> 
> Elle a fait plus pour les femmes avec son 99E pointu que n'importe quelle autre héroïne de Jv.


Tia Carrere aime ça.

----------


## Sannom

> Non mais c'est écrit dessus : c'est un "placeholder", en attendant la vraie statue


C'est pour ça que je posais la question, c'était ma pensée initiale puis je me suis demandé si ça avait peut-être un rapport avec le personnage...

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,

Les deux dernières classes d’*Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-rings-...d-with-a-club/





Grande nouvelle, depuis la 1.5, un PNJ de *Cyberpunk 207*7 envoie des nudes au joueur :

https://www.pcgamer.com/at-least-one...w-sends-nudes/

Bon, pour les possesseurs de disques physiques pour *PS4*, par contre, le jeu ne semble plus pouvoir se lancer :

https://kotaku.com/cyberpunk-2077-ps...pat-1848562502

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* est le jeu qui a rapporté le plus d’argent à Ubisoft depuis sa création … et a dépassé 1 milliard de dollars de revenus bruts :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...ame-1-billion/

D’ailleurs, la première roadmap de l’année du jeu :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...eleasing-when/





Où on compare l’évolution des lores de *World Of Warcraft* et de *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...e-comparisons/

Selon des gens bine informés ou pas, Nintendo cherche à fermer l’eShop de la 3DS et de la Wii U depuis 2014, en réalisant que les chiffres des ventes étaient vraiment pas top :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-pl...op-since-2014/

Où ça parle un petit peu du passé de *Final Fantasy XIV* mais surtout de la roadmap pour les mises à jours 6.X et de comment le jeu va être plus beau :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/fina...series-roadmap

Y aura pas de NFT dans *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...-naoki-yoshida

Le mod *Resident Evil 1.5* pour Resident Evil 2 correspond à la version annulée de ce dernier et est disponible au téléchargement :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/new-v...-for-download/

http://re123.bplaced.net/board/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=15




29 minutes pour finir la campagne d’*Halo Infinite* en difficulté légendaire :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ry-difficulty/




Une scène de démo pour *Unity 2012.2* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/unity...free-download/




Un remale de *Dino Crisis 2* par des fans sur Unreal Engine 4, avec une démo jouable :

https://wccftech.com/dino-crisis-2-u...n-remake-demo/

https://stefanocagnani90.itch.io/din...ungleofsilence




Le jeu d’aventure sentimentale *Know By Heart* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pat...y-heart-is-out




Où on parle des gros jeux chinois :

https://www.polygon.com/22893265/chi...sphere-program

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est pour ça que je posais la question, c'était ma pensée initiale puis je me suis demandé si ça avait peut-être un rapport avec le personnage...


Le sens de ce "placeholder" (que je trouve curieux aussi) est plutôt à chercher dans le symbole, tel que le souligne l'article posté par Biscuit :




> Pour comprendre l'importance de cette initiative, il suffit de constater le peu d'édifices, de bâtiments et autres rues qui portent le nom de femmes aujourd'hui en Italie. Les chiffres sont édifiants : selon l'organisation italienne « Toponymie féminine », seulement 5% des rues italiennes sont dédiées aux femmes. 60% de celles-ci se réfèrent aux noms des saintes et des martyres, voire aux dénominations mariales. Les 40% restants sont consacrés à des personnages légendaires, mythologiques, littéraires et les dénominations traditionnelles ont un certain poids.
> 
> Les figures les plus connues appartiennent à l'histoire nationale et/ou locale, à la littérature et au monde du divertissement ; les femmes de la science, des arts visuels, du monde du travail et du sport sont représentées dans une bien moindre mesure...

----------


## KOUB

Le Fast FPS *Warstride Challenges* annonce avoir une démo pour le Steam Nest Fest du 21 au 28 Février :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warstride-c...team-next-fest




*Eidos-Montréal* a 15 ans :

https://noisypixel.net/eidos-montrea...taff-comments/




*Doom Shinobi* est un mod qui met … Shinobi dans Doom et non l’inverse :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom/shinobi-mod




Présentation de la 1ère saison de la 7ème année de *Rainbow Six Siege* :

https://nofrag.com/rainbow-six-siege...ouvelle-carte/




Du gameplay pour l’action-RPG Thymesia, qui doit sortir en 2022 sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://gamerant.com/thymesia-gameplay-video/





Intel a montré son *GPU Arc Alchemist* en fonctionnement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-public...g-tomb-raider/





Où ça parle de Proton, de port direct sur Linux comme Borderlands 2 mais pas ses DLC, et de *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-is-tes...ion-to-proton/

Pat Gelsinger, le nouveau CEO d’*Intel*, dit avoir fait un très bon boulot compte-tenu des circonstances, c’est à dire la pénurie mondiale de plein de trucs, la compétition, et « une décennie de mauvaises décisions et de mauvaise exécution » à rattraper :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-intel-ce...-company-woes/

Où on revient sur le plantage de la *PS Vita* (qui a 10 ans) :

https://www.thegamer.com/bobby-kotic...sion-blizzard/

Collaboration *Minecraft – Street Fighter* parce que pourquoi pas :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/mi...uelques-skins/

----------


## KOUB

*Fluffy Cubed* est un sokoban pas cher, sorti sur Xbox et PC, et peut-être d’autres :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/fl...es-maintenant/




La fondation *Mozilla* ne va pas très bien :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022/02/is-firefox-ok/

Plein de gens font des let’s play *Minecraft* mais bien peu sur Pornhub. PC Gamer a parlé à deux d’entre eux, Raptor Bacon et TastyFPS :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/pornhub-h...y-making-them/

*Melania Trump*, forte du succès de sa vente de NFT à elle-même, va vendre des NFT concernant « les moments marquants de la présidence Trump ». Le contenu des NFTs ne sera révélé qu’après la vente :

https://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...dent-americain

*Randi Zuckerberg*, la sœur de Mark, fait de la pub pour un crypto-machin :

https://gizmodo.com/mark-zuckerbergs...ryp-1848563228





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait bien que les employés américains d’*Apple* soient sur le point de lancer une campagne de syndicalisation, ce qui expliquerait « l’augmentation désintéressée » d’il n’y a pas longtemps :

https://gizmodo.com/report-apple-sto...e-w-1848564620

Vous vous rappelez de l’*Hyper Loop* ? Oui, le concept de train dans un tunnel sous vide qui allait vraiment très vite. Une fois que le concept s’est effondré (oui, maintenir un vide partiel sur des kilomètres c’est complexe et couteux) … C’est devenu … Un tunnel à voie unique pour voitures. Bon. Je comprends pas comment c’est sensé réduire les bouchons, vu que ça ne fait que déplacer un problème vers un goulot plus étroit. Mais bref, The Boring Company, la boite d’Elon Musk qui a fait aussi des pseudo lance-flammes va installer deux autres installations de test au Texas et en Floride :

https://gizmodo.com/boring-companys-...xas-1848564150

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les discussions pour l’acquisition d’*Activision-Blizzard* ont commencé 3 jours après la publication du Wall Street Journal sur la connaissance des faits de harcèlements sexuels par Bobby Kotick et son absence de réaction pendant des années. C’est-à-dire le lendemain du jour où Phil Spencer a annoncé réfléchir à la relation entre Xbox et Activision-Blizzard :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...kotick-report/





Par ailleurs, s’il est mis dehors par Microsoft, *Bobby Kotick* touchera 420 millions de dollars d’indemnités :

https://www.thegamer.com/bobby-kotic...sion-blizzard/

----------


## Flad

> Tia Carrere aime ça.


Tiens, un fan de Sidney Fox  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bon, pour les possesseurs de disques physiques pour *PS4*, par contre, le jeu ne semble plus pouvoir se lancer :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/cyberpunk-2077-ps...pat-1848562502





> Update, 2/19/22, 12:05 p.m. ET: CD Projekt Red released an update for the PS4 version of Cyberpunk 2077 earlier today. It appears to have fixed the issue that led to the game failing to launch after the most recent patch.

----------


## Nono

> Le sens de ce "placeholder" (que je trouve curieux aussi) est plutôt à chercher dans le symbole, tel que le souligne l'article posté par Biscuit :


Ha d'accord, dans le sens "elle a une place à tenir", qui n'aurait donc rien à voir avec le sens "asset temporaire" qu'on utilise en informatique... (et désolé Sannom, j'ai dû zapper ta remarque avant de poster).

L'article met le doigt sur un problème qu'on ne rencontre pas qu'en Italie, mais aussi à Paris (et surement dans un peu les mêmes proportions, partout dans le monde  ::|:  ) :

----------


## Orhin

> Le message (honorer les femmes, éternelles oubliées de l'histoire) est très bien, mais utiliser un personnage de JV pour ça c'est un peu grotesque.
> 
> Enfin disons pour être exacte: utiliser un tel message pour faire de la promo d'un JV, c'est vraiment pas terrible ...


Ben après c'est un objet culturel comme un autre, ça ne me choque pas plus que si c'était un personnage de film/roman/BD/théâtre.

----------


## Stelarc

> Tiens, un fan de Sidney Fox


 :;):

----------


## Bibik

> Ben après c'est un objet culturel comme un autre, ça ne me choque pas plus que si c'était un personnage de film/roman/BD/théâtre.


Comme il l'a dit, le fait que le personnage en question est l'héroïne d'un jeu qui vient de sortir devrait éveiller la critique sur la motivation réelle de l’œuvre.

----------


## PG 13

> Tiens, un fan de Sidney Fox


De Wayne's World  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

> Une scène de démo pour *Unity 2012.2* est disponible :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/unity...free-download/
> 
> https://youtu.be/8VRVWSlVuDQ


La démo de Unity Terrain est dégueu, non ? Aucun détail à mi-distance (la dernière image de la vidéo est flagrante), les arbres sont faméliques et manquent d'épaisseur, ça ne donne pas envie de s'y balader, c'est un comble...

----------


## runner

> *Melania Trump*, forte du succès de sa vente de NFT à elle-même, va vendre des NFT concernant « les moments marquants de la présidence Trump ». Le contenu des NFTs ne sera révélé qu’après la vente :
> 
> https://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...dent-americain


Si je fais des nfts de mes ongles de pieds en train de jouer à COD qui sera flouté faute de droits, je peux devenir riche. :Cigare:

----------


## Magnarrok

> De Wayne's World


De True Lies  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Ha d'accord, dans le sens "elle a une place à tenir", qui n'aurait donc rien à voir avec le sens "asset temporaire" qu'on utilise en informatique... (et désolé Sannom, j'ai dû zapper ta remarque avant de poster).


Ou pas. hein ... 

puisque la statue sera retirée le 27 février. 
https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...nce/ar-AAU03XX

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ou pas. hein ... 
> 
> puisque la statue sera retirée le 27 février. 
> https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...nce/ar-AAU03XX


Oui enfin je vois pas l'intérêt d'appeler une statue temporaire "The Placeholder".
C'est clair que c'est le titre de l'ouvre. Elle "tient la place" pour les autres femmes; ce qui est expliqué aussi dans cette article.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Règle 2 : ne jamais compter sur les anciennes consoles pour continuer à jouer à des vieux jeux, sauf quand on peut mettre la console à l'envers, en équilibre ou souffler dans le port cartouche pour que cette cochonnerie redémarre


Bah pour les consoles à cartouches, à partir du moment où tu sais changer un condensateur ou un microfusible, ou refaire les soudures sèches de la sortie vidéo, c'est quasiment increvable (sauf la NES où il faut changer le 'peigne' du connecteur de cartouches à cause de cette conception débile où il faut appuyer sur les broches pour faire contact... )

Pour les consoles à disques optiques, certaines ont eu droit à des lentilles en plastique qui perdent leur qualités optiques ou à des rails/pignons d'alignement qui s'usent prématurément (on pensera fortement à certaines séries de PS1).
Mais le vrai problème vient surtout du manque de pérennité du support : disc-rot, pellicule réfléchissante qui se décolle ou devient translucide, substrat qui s'opacifie, très variable selon la qualité des disques utilisés.

Petite pensée pour les collectionneurs de jeux DS/3DS, dont les cartouches ne sont pas de vraies ROM (maskROM) mais utilisent de la 'FlashROM' et qui semblent commencer à s'effacer (et il semblerait que ça touche encore plus les jeux neufs sous blister)...  

Sur mes quelques centaines de jeux :
-Un petit pourcentage (moins de 10%) de disquettes 3.5" et 5.25" sont illisibles. La plupart fonctionnent encore... le plus important est qu'elles ne doivent pas avoir été exposées à la poussière ni à l'humidité (stockage dans un grenier ou une cave) et que quand on achète d'occasion on ne sait pas comment ça a été stocké dans les 30-40 dernières années.
Un peu plus de perte sur les disquettes ST/Amiga que sur les disquettes PC car généralement beaucoup plus utilisées (sur PC une fois le jeu installé sur le disque dur les disquettes restent dans la boite). A noter que selon l'état du  lecteur il est plus ou moins facile de lire une disquette qui commence à vieillir (changer le lecteur de mon ST m'a permis d'accéder à des disquettes que je croyais mortes).
Sur PC, Electronic Arts semble avoir utilisé dans les années 1993-1995  des disquettes bas de gamme pour compenser le nombre de plus en plus important de disques à mettre dans la boite : il n'est pas rare de devoir récupérer  plusieurs exemplaires d'un même jeu pour finir par avoir un lot de  disquettes sans erreurs de lecture (il m'a fallu 3 exemplaires de Wing  Commander Privateer).

 -Jeux CD : très peu de perte pour l'instant sur les CD originaux tant qu'ils ne sont pas rayés et que la face imprimée n'est pas endommagée (la surface réfléchissante est juste dessous). Là encore la sensibilité du lecteur peut varier : mon DOOM II CD vf est illisible sur le lecteur DVD de mon PC moderne mais passe très bien sur le lecteur CD de mon PC 'rétro' (sous DOS/Windows98).
A noter que les jeux GD-ROM (Dreamcast) supportent mal le vieillissement. Certains jeux récupérés neufs sous blister ne sont pas bootables. C'est notamment le cas de Resident Evil Code Veronica, qu'il faut que je démarre sur le disque 2, le premier ne boote pas.

-Jeux DVD : pas noté de perte pour l'instant (à part des disques vraiment trop abimés pour être lus). 

Jeux Cartouches : Pas de perte pour l'instant. J'ai une cartouche Megadrive qui ne passe pas (j'ai du réussir à la lancer 2 fois en tout) pour laquelle je ne trouve pas la cause de la panne, et 2-3 cartouches de 'compilations non officielles' qui ne marchent plus (du genre 99 jeux pour Game Boy Advance, ou 21 jeux pour Game Gear), mais à priori c'est de la mémoire Flash qui a finit par s'effacer.

Et on ne souffle pas dans la cartouche : on nettoie les broches avec un coton-tige et de l'alcool (minimum 70%) ou du 'nettoyant contact'.
Souffler envoie de l'humidité, du coup ça améliore temporairement la conductivité entre la cartouche et le port, mais ça favorise l'oxydation qui va empirer le mauvais contact.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Oui enfin je vois pas l'intérêt d'appeler une statue temporaire "The Placeholder".
> C'est clair que c'est le titre de l'ouvre. Elle "tient la place" pour les autres femmes; ce qui est expliqué aussi dans cette article.


ben comme pour toute publicité : faire du bruit.

ça semble fonctionner.



ce qui me marque beaucoup dans cette histoire, c'est qu'apparemment, il n'y aurait pas d'artiste(s) derrière ce travail. C'est crédité "Horizon blablabla" et "playstation" (et sur les photos c'est beaucoup plus lisible que le reste disant que c'est pour les femmes ...)
Un truc exposé pendant 15 jours, qui met en avant un produit et sa marque : c'est de la pure publicité comme on en voit absolument tous les jours sur les abri-bus, et l'engagement politique adjoint là-dessus n'est qu'accessoire. Le discours autant que le titre de l'oeuvre ont une date de péremption ... ce qui rend tous ça terriblement ironique.

----------


## mithrandir3

> ce qui me marque beaucoup dans cette histoire, c'est qu'apparemment, il n'y aurait pas d'artiste(s) derrière ce travail. C'est crédité "Horizon blablabla" et "playstation" (et sur les photos c'est beaucoup plus lisible que le reste disant que c'est pour les femmes ...)


C'est assez gerbant qu'aucun artiste ne soit mentionné nulle part concernant cette statue. On ne sait pas non plus comment elle a été réalisée. Le seul message important c'est la pub pour Sony.

Ils se moquent du monde mais comme d'habitude les médias JV applaudissent à deux mains. Sachant qu'en plus Sony n'est pas le dernier en ce qui concerne la discrimination des femmes au travail. On a eu le greenwashing, maintenant on a le gender equality washing. C'est aussi lamentable.




> Un truc exposé pendant 15 jours, qui met en avant un produit et sa marque : c'est de la pure publicité comme on en voit absolument tous les jours sur les abri-bus, et l'engagement politique adjoint là-dessus n'est qu'accessoire. Le discours autant que le titre de l'oeuvre ont une date de péremption ... ce qui rend tous ça terriblement ironique.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Bah pour les consoles à cartouches, à partir du moment où tu sais changer un condensateur ou un microfusible, ou refaire les soudures sèches de la sortie vidéo, c'est quasiment increvable (sauf la NES où il faut changer le 'peigne' du connecteur de cartouches à cause de cette conception débile où il faut appuyer sur les broches pour faire contact... )
> 
> Pour les consoles à disques optiques, certaines ont eu droit à des lentilles en plastique qui perdent leur qualités optiques ou à des rails/pignons d'alignement qui s'usent prématurément (on pensera fortement à certaines séries de PS1).
> Mais le vrai problème vient surtout du manque de pérennité du support : disc-rot, pellicule réfléchissante qui se décolle ou devient translucide, substrat qui s'opacifie, très variable selon la qualité des disques utilisés.
> 
> Petite pensée pour les collectionneurs de jeux DS/3DS, dont les cartouches ne sont pas de vraies ROM (maskROM) mais utilisent de la 'FlashROM' et qui semblent commencer à s'effacer (et il semblerait que ça touche encore plus les jeux neufs sous blister)...  
> 
> Sur mes quelques centaines de jeux :
> -Un petit pourcentage (moins de 10%) de disquettes 3.5" et 5.25" sont illisibles. La plupart fonctionnent encore... le plus important est qu'elles ne doivent pas avoir été exposées à la poussière ni à l'humidité (stockage dans un grenier ou une cave) et que quand on achète d'occasion on ne sait pas comment ça a été stocké dans les 30-40 dernières années.
> ...


Sympa ce récap.  :;):  Merci

----------


## Sharn

> Vous vous rappelez de l’*Hyper Loop* ? Oui, le concept de train dans un tunnel sous vide qui allait vraiment très vite. Une fois que le concept s’est effondré (oui, maintenir un vide partiel sur des kilomètres c’est complexe et couteux) … C’est devenu … Un tunnel à voie unique pour voitures. Bon. Je comprends pas comment c’est sensé réduire les bouchons, vu que ça ne fait que déplacer un problème vers un goulot plus étroit. Mais bref, The Boring Company, la boite d’Elon Musk qui a fait aussi des pseudo lance-flammes va installer deux autres installations de test au Texas et en Floride :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/boring-companys-...xas-1848564150


Les villes américaines sont les pires du monde pour les transports. Les mecs préfèrent passer par un système routier plutôt que du transport en commun parce que ça met à mal leur idée de liberté.  ::lol:: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ha d'accord, dans le sens "elle a une place à tenir", qui n'aurait donc rien à voir avec le sens "asset temporaire" qu'on utilise en informatique... (et désolé Sannom, j'ai dû zapper ta remarque avant de poster).
> 
> L'article met le doigt sur un problème qu'on ne rencontre pas qu'en Italie, mais aussi à Paris (et surement dans un peu les mêmes proportions, partout dans le monde  ) :


C'est quel bronze parisien qui tour aussi poli et qui est un mec ?  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) C'est quel bronze parisien qui est tout aussi poli et qui est un mec ?


Celui-ci :



Victor Noir dans le cimetière du Père Lachaise.

----------


## Sharn

Voilà. Le sexe fait lustrer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Les news sont devenues nawaks sur ce topic des news. ::lol::

----------


## pipoop

wikipedia:
il parait que le toucher cet endroit rends les femmes fertiles

(sinon il as aussi le bout des chaussures et le visage qui est poli)

----------


## Baalim

> Bah pour les consoles à cartouches, à partir du moment où tu sais changer un condensateur ou un microfusible, ou refaire les soudures sèches de la sortie vidéo, c'est quasiment increvable (sauf la NES où il faut changer le 'peigne' du connecteur de cartouches à cause de cette conception débile où il faut appuyer sur les broches pour faire contact... )
> 
> Pour les consoles à disques optiques, certaines ont eu droit à des lentilles en plastique qui perdent leur qualités optiques ou à des rails/pignons d'alignement qui s'usent prématurément (on pensera fortement à certaines séries de PS1).
> Mais le vrai problème vient surtout du manque de pérennité du support : disc-rot, pellicule réfléchissante qui se décolle ou devient translucide, substrat qui s'opacifie, très variable selon la qualité des disques utilisés.
> 
> Petite pensée pour les collectionneurs de jeux DS/3DS, dont les cartouches ne sont pas de vraies ROM (maskROM) mais utilisent de la 'FlashROM' et qui semblent commencer à s'effacer (et il semblerait que ça touche encore plus les jeux neufs sous blister)...  
> 
> Sur mes quelques centaines de jeux :
> -Un petit pourcentage (moins de 10%) de disquettes 3.5" et 5.25" sont illisibles. La plupart fonctionnent encore... le plus important est qu'elles ne doivent pas avoir été exposées à la poussière ni à l'humidité (stockage dans un grenier ou une cave) et que quand on achète d'occasion on ne sait pas comment ça a été stocké dans les 30-40 dernières années.
> ...


Maieuuh Monsieur, vous avez tout cassé mon sarcasme  :Emo: 

Cela dit, un post très documenté, comme à l'accoutumée  :Clap:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu, qui je le rappelle n’a pas d’anneau, *Elden Ring*, qui sort Vendredi :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-a-new-...or-elden-ring/




Un speedrun de *Sifu* en 22 minutes, pour que Malware prenne pas trop la confiance :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-mourir-397840




Mise à jour 0.2.13 aujourd’hui pour *Vampire Survivors* :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...a-mise-a-jour/




Et un petit record à 77.061 joueurs simultanés pour aller avec :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...ount-new-stage

Le DLC C-21 en blouse pour *Dragon Ball FighterZ* sort le 24 Février :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387178.html




Square Enix a déposé *Valkyrie Elysium* au Japon, en Europe et en Australie :

https://noisypixel.net/square-enix-t...kyrie-elysium/

Un exploit sur PC pour *Kalof Warzone* permet de tirer sans subir de recul … et beaucoup de monde semble s’en servir :

https://gamingintel.com/call-of-duty...t-zero-recoil/

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...oller-exploit/




Quand il détectera un tricheur dans la partie, *Kalof Warzone* va donner un bouclier absorbant les dégâts du tricheur aux autres joueurs :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...with-cheaters/

*Detective Pikachu 2* est toujours en développement :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nt-site-shows/

Un achievement secret donnant une récompense quand on a 50 amis sur *Lost Ark* a été découvert … Et c’est le bordel :

https://gamingintel.com/lost-ark-50-...ent-chat-spam/

Le jeu où on fait panpan sur des Zombies, non pas celui-là, l'autre, *Zombie Army 4: Dead War* offre un season pass gratuit pour sa première saison sur toutes les plateformes :

https://gamerant.com/zombie-army-4-s...ation-xbox-pc/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu’un autre *Fire Emblem* sorte cette année, en plus de l’annoncé Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-its-claimed/

Supermassive a déposé* The Quarry*, qui devrait donc être un jeu en dehors de la série des Dark Pictures :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...res-anthology/

----------


## KOUB

Où on parle de * Final Fantasy Versus XIII*, le jeu qui était prévu mais n’est jamais sorti :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15327...rez-jamais.htm




Il sera possible de jouer gratuitement pendant quelques jours à *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* à partir du 24 Février :

https://www.thegamer.com/assassins-c...kend-february/

Un mod pour mettre *Skyrim* dans le FUUTUUUUUUUREUH ! :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-e...200-interiors/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/63771




Le DLC gratuit Of Flesh and Faith pour *Battle Brothers* sortira en Mars, avec deux nouvelles origines :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tactics-rpg-...n-and-praying/

*Total War: Warhammer 3* est le deuxième Total War le plus joué sur Steam derrière Total War: Three Kingdoms :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...m-player-count

La roadmap de *Rainbow Six Siege* pour 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/rainbow-six-siege...-4-operateurs/



Il semble que *Twitch* bloque les paiements vers le Moyen-Orient, ce qui met bien des streameurs dans le caca :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-streamer...hout-payments/

Où on parle de l’incursion de la mafia vénézuélienne dans *Old School Runescape* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15315...ans-un-mmo.htm

1.7 millions de dollars de NFT ont disparu de la plateforme d’échange *OpenSea*. Et OpenSea accuse un phising alors que les volés s’en défendent :

https://www.thegamer.com/nft-stolen-scam-opensea/









Un post de blog sur le « boum » supposé du *Metaverse* :





https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2022/02/me...ptovoxels.html

----------


## Frypolar

Ubisoft annonce organiser un tournoi majeur pour Rainbow Six Siege aux Émirats Arabes Unis cette année. Un pays réputé pour sa tolérance, par exemple vis-à-vis de l’homosexualité qui est punie de la peine de mort  ::happy2::  Du coup les gens râlent un peu. Surtout que dans l’équipe de commentateurs/analystes il y a deux personnes transgenres ou homosexuelles. Dans le jeu aussi d’ailleurs mais ça à la limite c’est rigolo.

Compte tenu de l’image d’Ubisoft en ce moment, c’est clairement une idée de génie.





https://nitter.net/siege_gg/status/1...315834886?s=21

----------


## Nono

Ils sont en train d'appliquer le manuel du parfait génie du mal. Prochaine actu : ils licencient 500 employés.

----------


## KiwiX

Toujours les meilleures décisions chez ubi, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## KOUB

> Toujours les meilleures décisions chez ubi, ça fait plaisir.


C'est pour donner envie à Microsoft de les acheter  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quand même fou, l'été dernier ils essayaient de se racheter une conduite suite aux accusations de harcèlements, et aujourd'hui ils font tout ce qu'il faut pour se faire haïr à nouveau.

----------


## pipoop

les pauvres ont de la morale et les riches

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sinon, y a des événements sportifs internationaux organisés à longueur d'année dans des pays de merde. Y a qu'Ubi qui n'a pas le droit, ou ça se passe comment ?

On peut aussi se demander ce qui fera le plus avancer la cause, entre un boycott pur et simple ou bien au contraire, y aller et profiter de l'occasion pour faire passer des messages. Si le tournoi parvient à imposer son cast habituel là-bas (incluant donc les personnes LGBTQ+), c'est quand même un symbole fort. 
Bon par contre, si c'est pour se coucher comme Blizzard face à la Chine, évidemment…

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon, y a des événements sportifs internationaux organisés à longueur d'année dans des pays de merde. Y a qu'Ubi qui n'a pas le droit, ou ça se passe comment ?


Certes mais là on parle de jeux vidéo.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Qu'on parle de sport professionnel ou d'esport, la différence ne me saute pas aux yeux.

----------


## Sannom

> Sinon, y a des événements sportifs internationaux organisés à longueur d'année dans des pays de merde. Y a qu'Ubi qui n'a pas le droit, ou ça se passe comment ?


Oh la FIFA pour le Qatar et la WWE pour l'Arabie Saoudite s'en sont pris des critiques, Ubisoft n'est pas seule dans ce cas. Par contre pas sûr que Rainbow Six Siege ait la popularité du foot et du catch pour qu'Ubisoft puisse ignorer les dites critiques.

----------


## Supergounou

> Qu'on parle de sport professionnel ou d'esport, la différence ne me saute pas aux yeux.


Ce que je veux dire: 



Il doit bien exister un topic des jeux olympiques quelque part.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je réagissais sur le _principe_ d'organiser un truc aux Émirats. On s'en fout qu'il s'agisse de R6S ou de pétanque.

----------


## Kody

> Sinon, y a des événements sportifs internationaux organisés à longueur d'année dans des pays de merde. Y a qu'Ubi qui n'a pas le droit, ou ça se passe comment ?


C'est naze dans tous les cas, mais là on est dans le topic des news de jv, donc c'est normal qu'on parle de ça et pas des autres types de compétition sportive.

----------


## comodorecass

Street Fighter 6 est officialisé. Pas grand chose à voir à part que le dernier perso du 5 est présent dans le traiter pour faire le lien et que la charte graphique semble entièrement revu et plus contemporaine.

----------


## Kriegor

> Sinon, y a des événements sportifs internationaux organisés à longueur d'année dans des pays de merde. Y a qu'Ubi qui n'a pas le droit, ou ça se passe comment ?
> 
> On peut aussi se demander ce qui fera le plus avancer la cause, entre un boycott pur et simple ou bien au contraire, y aller et profiter de l'occasion pour faire passer des messages. Si le tournoi parvient à imposer son cast habituel là-bas (incluant donc les personnes LGBTQ+), c'est quand même un symbole fort. 
> Bon par contre, si c'est pour se coucher comme Blizzard face à la Chine, évidemment…


Je suis d'accord. Qu'est-ce que ça amène de faire comme si toutes les nations intolérantes n'existaient pas et de les laisser tranquille dans leur obscurantisme religieux ? On fait rayonner nos idées en exportant notre culture, pas en disant "non vous vous êtes trop crétins, on ira pas vous voir".
Puis il y a clairement du Ubi-bashing ces derniers mois. Ils ne peuvent plus éternuer sans que ce soit repris et critiqué.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Street Fighter 6 est officialisé. Pas grand chose à voir à part que le dernier perso du 5 est présent dans le traiter pour faire le lien et que la charte graphique semble entièrement revu et plus contemporaine.


Et le modèle économique "jeu en kit", il sera entièrement revu aussi ?

----------


## Kriegor

> Et le modèle économique "jeu en kit", il sera entièrement revu aussi ?


J'espère que non.

----------


## comodorecass

Vous pouvez pas vous réjouir qu'une série historique annonce un nouvel opus plutôt que de nous bassiner avec les modèles économiques à chaque message. Alors oui yaura des DLC, des Costumes, des versions plus étoffées avec le temps comme tous les SF depuis 1992.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je m'étais réjoui il y a 6 ans pour SFV, et puis il est sorti sans mode arcade et avec des mécaniques de free-to-play dans un produit vendu 60€. Excuse-moi de ne pas sauter direct au plafond, il y aura quand même largement assez de fans partageant ton enthousiasme pour que le jeu soit un succès.

----------


## Kriegor

> Vous pouvez pas vous réjouir qu'une série historique annonce un nouvel opus plutôt que de nous bassiner avec les modèles économiques à chaque message. Alors oui yaura des DLC, des Costumes, des versions plus étoffées avec le temps comme tous les SF depuis 1992.


On va pas se réjouir de ce qui est annoncé depuis 2 ans. Je peux même t'annoncer la sortie future de Street Fighter 7 tiens. Je me réjouirai quand j'en verrai du gameplay. En attendant, il est légitime de se demander s'il y aura plusieurs Street Fighter 6, ou un seul et des DLC, et si ces derniers nécessiteront un passage obligatoire à la caisse ou si on pourra en récupérer la part qui nous intéresse le plus grâce à une monnaie in game. Chaque Street Fighter a été suivi, enrichi, et joué au premier plan de la scène esportive pendant des années. J'apprécierais que SF6 suive le modèle de son aîné plutôt que des SF avant le V ou de ses concurrents sur ce créneau.

----------


## Higgins

> Et le modèle économique "jeu en kit", il sera entièrement revu aussi ?


Oui, la sortie initiale du 5 digne d'un early access + toute une plâtrée de season pass et DLC couteux, ça ne donne pas envie d'acheter le 6 day one.

***

Au fait ça y est, c'est la semaine du *Vendredi Saint* (sortie d'Elden Ring et du Steam Deck)!  :Vibre:

----------


## Erkin_

> Je m'étais réjoui il y a 6 ans pour SFV, et puis il est sorti sans mode arcade et avec des mécaniques de free-to-play dans un produit vendu 60€. Excuse-moi de ne pas sauter direct au plafond, il y aura quand même largement assez de fans partageant ton enthousiasme pour que le jeu soit un succès.


Et des personnages à débloquer, mais impossible de gagner des points en jouant avec des contacts steam.  :Gerbe:  L'absence d'intégration de steamworks, avec des menus catastrophiques à la place.  :Gerbe:

----------


## pipoop

En fait faut prendre un street fighter quand celui d'après sort

----------


## Sharn

FF versus XIII c'est pas le FF XV final ?
Pour les Émirats arabes Unis font voir que c'est une fédération dont les membres font des ponts d'or aux occidentaux pour qu'ils viennent faire leur événement sportif chez eux. Et c'est une plaque tournante pour blanchir de l'or sale.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Et des personnages à débloquer, mais impossible de gagner des points en jouant avec des contacts steam.  L'absence d'intégration de steamworks, avec des menus catastrophiques à la place.


Ouais voilà. SF5 nous a été vendu avec la promesse de pouvoir débloquer tous les persos en jouant au jeu. En pratique, c'était faux, jouer en ligne rapportait une misère. Il fallait se taper un mode survival ultra chiant pour chaque perso et chaque mode de difficulté si on voulait vraiment accumuler de l'or.... Et en plus, le netcode était pas terrible.

----------


## runner

> Et le modèle économique "jeu en kit", il sera entièrement revu aussi ?


Il faut l'espérer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au fait ça y est, c'est la semaine du *Vendredi Saint* (sortie d'Elden Ring et du Steam Deck)!


Tu ne sais pas faire rêver les gens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *L'absence d'intégration de steamwork*s,


J'espère que SF6 sortira pas uniquement sur steam donc ce sera une bonne chose pour le 6.



> avec des menus catastrophiques à la place.


Faut espérer que capcom ait embauché des développeurs compétents.

----------


## Kriegor

Il faut voir le verre à moitié rempli parfois aussi. Il est sorti en early access mais Capcom avait prévenu qu'il manquait des modes (qui seraient rajoutés gratuitement plus tard). Ils voulaient que le jeu soit prêt pour l'Evo ce qui était à la fois un besoin commercial (on n'est pas sur un genre qui rapporte beaucoup) et un souhait des fans de SF. Au final, personne n'a du payer pour le mode histoire (le premier de la série), le mode arcade (le plus complet de la série), le mode survival etc. Le mode entraînement était archi complet dès le début, il y avait un tuto pour les combos, plein d'infos, un online bien pensé, l'accès aux replays, 16 persos aux mécaniques variés...

Quant au modèle économique, oui, c'était compliqué de gagner de la monnaie in game. C'est normal ! C'est pas rentable de travailler 5 ans sur un jeu si tout est gratuit ! Mais sans chercher à en gagner, c'est-à-dire sans faire les défis de chaque semaine et les trucs de ce genre, juste les modes histoire et entraînement, t'avais de quoi t'acheter pratiquement un season pass sur 2. Celui qui ne voulait jamais rien dépenser pouvait acheter tous les persos qui lui faisaient de l'oeil sortis sur les 5 années suivantes et continuer de jouir de son bien avec tout le monde. Et pour le coup c'était plus le jeu qu'il avait payé. C'était un jeu nettement amélioré. Quant à l'idée de sortir ce jeu amélioré day one, c'est impossible. Sans ces millions de retour, c'est impossible. Et économiquement, tu ne peux pas le rentabiliser.

Ce qui m'énerve, c'est qu'aucun jeu de combat (à part For Honor) n'a choisi d'offrir quoique ce soit. Mais c'est SFV qui se fait réprimander parce que, dans celui-là, tu peux le faire seulement c'est dur. Et encore c'est pas juste parce que c'est dur d'avoir une partie des DLC, non il se fait critiquer parce que c'est dur d'avoir la totalité des DLC sans mettre la main à la poche.
Après si ça peut vous rassurer, je suis pratiquement sûr que Capcom avait annoncé il y a quelques années qu'ils ne remettraient pas de monnaie in game dans SF6.

----------


## Zerger

> Au final, personne n'a du payer pour le mode histoire (le premier de la série), le mode arcade (le plus complet de la série), le mode survival etc


Ah oui, le fameux mode histoire où tu enchaines 3 rounds contre une IA qui ne bouge pas puis une petite cinématique et basta!
Et le bon vieux mode survival où l'IA ne fait rien pendant 10 combats puis décide tout à coup de prédire toutes tes attaques pour te laminer.
Encore heureux qu'on n'ai pas du payer en plus pour ça.

----------


## runner

Tu dis que  c'est pas rentable de travailler 5 ans sur un jeu si tout est gratuit, mais le jeu n'était pas vendu 0€ donc le prix de base devrait te permettre tout d'avoir sans parler que de vendre un jeu à prix de jeu complet alors qu'il est en version EA, c'est anormal.
Il y en a marre de ces jeux vendus en pièces détachées que cela soit un Sf ou un autre. Ce n'est pas le seul car les paradox font ça aussi et parfois en pire pour paradox ou autre, mais ce système est énervant.
Un jeu de combat devrait être vendu avec un contenu conséquent à prix normal + quelques dlcs parce que c'est la mode depuis 15 ans et qu'on ne reviendra pas en arrière, les joueurs dans leur majorité ayant validé le concept, mais pas en mode ikéa. Ce n'est pas parce que d'autres font pire qu'il faut laisser passer pour celui là.

Il n'est donc pas question de voir le verra à moitié rempli quand celui ci est à 10% rempli.

----------


## Kriegor

> Ah oui, le fameux mode histoire où tu enchaines 3 rounds contre une IA qui ne bouge pas puis une petite cinématique et basta!


Non, ça, je n'en parle même pas. Je faisais allusion au mode histoire où tu suis la trame de SFV via quantité de cinématiques souvent ridicules. Après je suis d'accord que les modes histoire, on s'en branle, c'est du temps de dev perdu. Mon point, c'était juste de rappeler que le modèle économique de SFV, on peut le critiquer, tant qu'on oublie pas qu'il a été un des sinon le plus généreux de la génération précédente, et que son contenu explose ce que la série avait proposé jusqu'alors.

----------


## Higgins

Le mode histoire de SFV est tellement bête que j'ai dû arrêter d'y jouer. C'est dire!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça va paraître fou, mais je préfère quand même acheter en une seule fois un truc à peu près fini, et qui se suffise lui-même.

----------


## runner

> Ça va paraître fou, mais je préfère quand même acheter en une seule fois un truc à peu près fini, et qui se suffise lui-même.


Faut croire qu'aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus normal d'exiger un truc de base qu'on avait avant car certains vont te critiquer si tu veux ça. ::|:

----------


## Zerger

C'est ce qu'on préfère tous, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le modèle le plus rentable pour les éditeurs.

----------


## Kriegor

> Tu dis que  c'est pas rentable de travailler 5 ans sur un jeu si tout est gratuit, mais le jeu n'était pas vendu 0€ donc le prix de base devrait te permettre tout d'avoir sans parler que de vendre un jeu à prix de jeu complet alors qu'il est en version EA, c'est anormal.


8 ans de développement en tout, si tu vises pas 15 millions de joueurs ça me parait indécent. Quand t'as acheté SFV, t'as acheté SFV et la garantie d'avoir un suivi exemplaire sous la forme de mises à jour régulières d'équilibrage offertes et la promesse d'ajouts substantiels qui ont été effectués et offerts. T'as pas acheté 400 tenues et 30 nouveaux persos, je suis désolé.

Je dirais même que le fait d'avoir plusieurs refontes du gameplay, l'ajout de nouveaux V-Skill, V-Trigger, et j'en passe, que ça ça ait été aussi gratuit, c'est une première dans l'histoire du genre. Ca aurait pu justifier que Capcom casse sa promesse que les joueurs ayant acheté Street Fighter V day one n'ait jamais besoin de racheter le jeu pour en profiter avec tout le monde.




> Un jeu de combat devrait être vendu avec un contenu conséquent à prix normal + quelques dlcs parce que c'est la mode depuis 15 ans et qu'on ne reviendra pas en arrière, les joueurs dans leur majorité ayant validé le concept, mais pas en mode ikéa. Ce n'est pas parce que d'autres font pire qu'il faut laisser passer pour celui là.


A quoi tu veux revenir exactement ? L'époque fast food où t'achetais un jeu de combat pour y jouer 2 mois, le jeter et passer au suivant ? Crois moi, tous les développeurs en rêve. Capcom sortait jusqu'à 8 jeux de combat par an fin des années 90 et il les vendait par palettes. J'ai joué à plus de jeux de combat entre 95 et 2000 qu'entre 2001 et 2021.

----------


## runner

> C'est ce qu'on préfère tous, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le modèle le plus rentable pour les éditeurs.


Le modèle le plus rentable ce serait de te vendre tout en petite pièce détaché avec lootboxes, microtransactions + nfts + abonnement et tout le toutim. Par contre, ils ne peuvent pas le faire comme ça en brut car ça passerait pas pour tous les jeux.
Par contre, que faut-il exiger d'un éditeur : qu'il gagne sa vie avec son jeu et qu'il puisse se développer ou qu'il nous saigne au max ?
Quand un SF a dépassé les 1 million rien que sur Pc de ventes, on peut pas dire que c'est un genre de niche qui aurait besoin de cette stratégie de vente pour juste gagner sa vie et faire tourner sa boutique à minima.

----------


## comodorecass

Je connais pas beaucoup de jeu qui ont du suivi pendant 5 ans sans avoir de nouvelle injection de pognon. Le roster a doublé, les stages aussi, les modes. Apres je vous rejoins que l'état a la sortie était vraiment joli notamment en matière de contenu et de parametrage. 
Pour le moment on sait rien du modele eco et de l'état à la sortie donc je préfère me réjouir de l'officialisation et attendre patiemment plus d'infos. Il sera peut être même F2P pour ce qu'on en sait. DnF Duel, le jeu de Riot, de Netherealm, l'avenir semble encore radieux pour les fan de baston et ça c'est cool.
Y'a aussi une compilation de vieux jeux qui a été annoncé, ça me branche bien.

----------


## Kriegor

> Faut croire qu'aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus normal d'exiger un truc de base qu'on avait avant car certains vont te critiquer si tu veux ça.


Techniquement, si t'achètes Street Fighter V, et que tu bloques toutes les updates, t'as un produit plus fini que SF2, SF0, SF3 et SF4 et beaucoup d'autres jeux de combat. Ca sera juste un jeu pour des combats sur le canapé comme on en a fait des dizaines. Il n'y a pas eu de dégradation du contenu dans le temps, bien au contraire. On peut bien sûr sortir des exceptions ; ici, je généralise. Mais si on prend le jeu le plus exhaustif de l'époque X, alors il faut le comparer au jeu le plus exhaustif de l'époque Y.

La grosse différence, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, il y a des mises à jour régulières gratuites qui tiennent compte de l'évolution de la méta, et des DLC payant de personnages qui font que tu peux choisir de ne pas acheter la version bis ou la version ter.

----------


## runner

> 8 ans de développement en tout, si tu vises pas 15 millions de joueurs ça me parait indécent.


Si tu vises 15 millions pour un jeu de combat, c'est irréaliste et 8 ans de développement pour un jeu de combat, c'est que tu as merdé quelque part.
Ce n'est pas aux clients de payer les erreurs de l'éditeur.



> Quand t'as acheté SFV, t'as acheté SFV et la garantie d'avoir un suivi exemplaire sous la forme de mises à jour régulières d'équilibrage offertes et la promesse d'ajouts substantiels qui ont été effectués et offerts.


Cela doit être la minimum quelque soit le jeu vidéo acheté.




> T'as pas acheté 400 tenues et 30 nouveaux persos, je suis désolé.


Les tenues je m'en fous mais quand tu achètes un jeux de baston, c'est la garantie d'avoir un nombre de persos jouable suffisant et plus vaste que le précédent et qui permettent de jouer à égalité avec tous les joueurs en multi.



> Je dirais même que le fait d'avoir plusieurs refontes du gameplay, l'ajout de nouveaux V-Skill, V-Trigger, et j'en passe, que ça ça ait été aussi gratuit, c'est une première dans l'histoire du genre.


LEs refontes de gameplay, c'est qu'ils avaient merdé avant sinon ils n'en auraient pas eu besoin donc je ne vois pas ça comme un point +, au contraire.




> A quoi tu veux revenir exactement ? L'époque fast food où t'achetais un jeu de combat pour y jouer 2 mois, le jeter et passer au suivant ? Crois moi, tous les développeurs en rêve. Capcom sortait jusqu'à 8 jeux de combat par an fin des années 90 et il les vendait par palettes. J'ai joué à plus de jeux de combat entre 95 et 2000 qu'entre 2001 et 2021.


Je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir car l'époque fast food dont tu parles, on y est en plein dedans. Le jeu vidéo n'a jamais été autant dans une époque fast food qu'aujourd'hui. Dans les années 90, on était justement tout sauf dans cette époque fast food.

Moi, je veux juste rester avec des jeux où on ne te prenne pas pour un portefeuille sur pattes plus que tu ne l'es déjà de base.

----------


## Orhin

> Je connais pas beaucoup de jeu qui ont du suivi pendant 5 ans sans avoir de nouvelle injection de pognon.


Non mais y'a quand même quelques exemples de F2P qui réussissent à avoir un modèle économique très sain tout en ayant un support exemplaire.

----------


## Kriegor

> 8 ans de développement pour un jeu de combat, c'est que tu as merdé quelque part.


C'est exactement le contraire en fait. Si ton jeu a conservé sa communauté pendant 6 ans, c'est que t'as réussi quelque part.




> Les tenues je m'en fous mais quand tu achètes un jeux de baston, c'est la garantie d'avoir un nombre de persos jouable suffisant et plus vaste que le précédent et qui permettent de jouer à égalité avec tous les joueurs en multi.


Day one, SFV avait le même roster que SFIV, c'est-à-dire plus gros que celui des autres opus (c'était aussi le premier jeu à proposer 2 tenues de base par personnage mais c'est anecdotique).  Et, pour rappel, chaque nouveau Street Fighter est reparti d'une feuille blanche. Ils refont tout de 0. C'est une des très grosses qualités de cette série par rapport à des licences comme Tekken, Dead or Alive, Smash etc. Vouloir absolument retrouver à chaque fois tous les persos précédant plus des nouveaux, c'est contreproductif. Ca tue la créativité, l'originalité et l'identité de ces jeux.




> LEs refontes de gameplay, c'est qu'ils avaient merdé avant sinon ils n'en auraient pas eu besoin donc je ne vois pas ça comme un point +, au contraire.


Après on peut débattre des qualités de SFV par rapport aux autres opus. C'est sûr qu'il n'a pas fait l'unanimité avec son gameplay épuré et coincé. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que le débat tourne autour de ça. Personne n'a dit "j'espère que SFVI aura un gameplay plus à mon goût" jusqu'à présent. La conversation a de suite été lancée sur le modèle économique.




> Je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir car l'époque fast food dont tu parles, on y est en plein dedans. Le jeu vidéo n'a jamais été autant dans une époque fast food qu'aujourd'hui. Dans les années 90, on était justement tout sauf dans cette époque fast food.


Je parle du genre des jeux de baston.

----------


## runner

> C'est exactement le contraire en fait. Si ton jeu a conservé sa communauté pendant 6 ans, c'est que t'as réussi quelque part.


Tu n'as pas besoin de 8 ans de développement pour conserver ta communauté 6 ans. Je parlais du développement vu que tu parlais de ça.




> Je parle du genre des jeux de baston.


 il y avait plus de jeux de baston qu'aujourd'hui mais on n'était pas comme aujourd'hui à voir 20 à 30 jeux vidéos par jour qui sortent en moyenne.
Ce n'est pas parce que capcom faisait avant les autres en trayant sa licence comme ce que fait Activision avec COD que ça en fait une époque fast food.

----------


## Kriegor

> Tu n'as pas besoin de 8 ans de développement pour conserver ta communauté 6 ans. Je parlais du développement vu que tu parlais de ça.


Ta capacité à retenir tes premiers acheteurs, si t'alimentes pas ton jeu multi en contenu de temps en temps, elle va être faible. Rien que de savoir qu'il sera difficile de trouver des parties en ligne dans quelques mois nuit fortement aux ventes d'un titre donc les acteurs ont intérêt à montrer de la volonté et de la réactivité. Les jeux de baston sont particulièrement impactés parce que c'est un genre qui demande un investissement parfois vécu comme pénible (les sessions préliminaires d'entrainement) et dont le public est considéré comme assez restreint.

Tout ça au passage parce que ce n'est plus un genre fast food. Ces considérations, on ne les avait pas il y a 20 ans. On achetait un jeu de baston parce que la DA nous plaisait, qu'il était nerveux, offrait de bonnes sensations, et on ne se disait pas "je vais y passer des centaines d'heures" mais quelques dizaines tout au plus.




> il y avait plus de jeux de baston qu'aujourd'hui mais on n'était pas comme aujourd'hui à voir 20 à 30 jeux vidéos par jour qui sortent en moyenne.
> Ce n'est pas parce que capcom faisait avant les autres en trayant sa licence comme ce que fait Activision avec COD que ça en fait une époque fast food.


Une fois encore, ce n'est pas le sujet. Les années 90, c'était l'époque fast food des jeux de combat, c'est tout ce que j'ai dit et que tu as contesté. Dis toi que sur la seule petite PS1, il est sorti une soixantaine de jeux de bagarre. Sur Neo Geo, il en est sorti 54 (sur un total de 158). Non seulement la quantité de sorties dépasse largement les 4-5 jeux par an tout support auquel on a droit aujourd'hui, mais en plus, c'était des jeux dépouillés. Parce que la façon de les consommer était différente.

Une fois encore, je me répète mais entre 95 et 2000, je pense avoir consommé une quarantaine de jeux de baston, et entre 2001 et 2021, je pense être à peu près à ce nombre aussi ! Et pourtant, je ne me trouve pas plus ou moins passionné de jeux de baston. Mais quand j'achète un jeu de combat, aujourd'hui, c'est pour me faire des parties dessus pendant 1 an environ.

----------


## Erkin_

https://fr.ulule.com/gobliiins5/

----------


## runner

> Ta capacité à retenir tes premiers acheteurs, si t'alimentes pas ton jeu multi en contenu de temps en temps, elle va être faible. Rien que de savoir qu'il sera difficile de trouver des parties en ligne dans quelques mois nuit fortement aux ventes d'un titre donc les acteurs ont intérêt à montrer de la volonté et de la réactivité. Les jeux de baston sont particulièrement impactés parce que c'est un genre qui demande un investissement parfois vécu comme pénible (les sessions préliminaires d'entrainement) et dont le public est considéré comme assez restreint.


Tu peux alimenter sans faire payer plus ou de manière plus juste.
DOS 2 a 3 fois plus de joueur que SF V,  il est sortit il y a déjà 5 ans et ils n'ont pas fait cette politique du jeux en kit.
https://steamcharts.com/app/435150
C'est pourtant un genre tout aussi peu majeur voire encore moins que les jeux de baston qui sont encore supporté par les gros éditeurs alors que les Divinity original sin, faut passer par l'indé uniquement.




> Tout ça au passage parce que ce n'est plus un genre fast food. Ces considérations, on ne les avait pas il y a 20 ans. On achetait un jeu de baston parce que la DA nous plaisait, qu'il était nerveux, offrait de bonnes sensations, et on ne se disait pas "je vais y passer des centaines d'heures" mais quelques dizaines tout au plus.


Il y a pleins de gens qui jouaient à des jeux pendant des années surtout qu'à l'époque, le prix des jeux et la plus grande difficulté à les obtenir t'obligeaient souvent de jouer à peu de jeux sur de longues période. C'est l'inverse aujourd'hui et ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a une petite communauté de joueur qui y joue sur des années que ce n'était pas le cas à l'époque. Se baser sur le multi online pour aboutir à ta conclusion est une erreur car le multi online n'existant pas à l'époque, on ne peut pas se baser sur ça pour comparer.
Si on se base sur steamcharts https://steamcharts.com/app/310950, il n'y a pas non plus foule de joueurs pc sur ce jeu. Beaucoup ont acheté le jeu, y ont joué un peu et sont passés à autre chose. On est à 10 fois plus sur age of empires 2 https://steamcharts.com/app/813780 et https://steamcharts.com/app/221380, et c'est un jeu issu de l'époque "fast food" du RTs si je reprends ta définition de fast food.




> Une fois encore, ce n'est pas le sujet. Les années 90, c'était l'époque fast food des jeux de combat, c'est tout ce que j'ai dit et que tu as contesté. Dis toi que sur la seule petite PS1, il est sorti une soixantaine de jeux de bagarre. Sur Neo Geo, il en est sorti 54 (sur un total de 158). Non seulement la quantité de sorties dépasse largement les 4-5 jeux par an tout support auquel on a droit aujourd'hui, mais en plus, c'était des jeux dépouillés. Parce que la façon de les consommer était différente.


60 sur la seule ps1 ce qui fait 6 à 10 jeux par an, on est loin du fast food ou alors dans les années 80 et 90, c'était le fast food du rpg, dans les années 90 le fast food du fps etc. 




> Une fois encore, je me répète mais entre 95 et 2000, je pense avoir consommé une quarantaine de jeux de baston, et entre 2001 et 2021, je pense être à peu près à ce nombre aussi ! Et pourtant, je ne me trouve pas plus ou moins passionné de jeux de baston. Mais quand j'achète un jeu de combat, aujourd'hui, c'est pour me faire des parties dessus pendant 1 an environ.


C'était pareil à l'époque. Tu avais pleins de mauvais clones et ce n'est pas parce que tu avais ces clones que tu pouvais pas consacrer du temps aux bons jeux qui eux étaient rare.
Regarde doom 1 et 2, il y a encore une communauté importante dessus et pourtant ces jeux ont quasi 30 ans et il n'y a pas eu de politique à la capcom. Idem pour un diablo 2 ou un starcraft. On peut citer d'autres exemples qui ne manquent pas car la réussite sur la durée n'oblige pas à saturer ton soft de dlcs, c'est surtout un choix.

Le fast food  c'est différent car aujourd'hui tu as plus de bons jeux qui sortent par an que de temps à y consacrer même si tu étais chômeur et que tu dormais 1h par jour seulement. Ce n'était pas le cas des jeux de combat même lorsque c'était un genre majeur.

----------


## Kriegor

Je ne sais pas quoi te dire. Tu continues de prendre des exemples très spécifiques de jeux de combat que même moi je ne connais pas (DOS 2, Age of Empires 2, Doom 1 et 2, Diablo 2, Stacraft...). Donc à part te répéter les chiffres, qu'en t'arrêtant à seulement 2 consoles, tu arrives à 4 fois le nombre de sorties par an en jeux de combat par rapport à aujourd'hui, pour un public qui était pourtant, à mon avis, au mieux équivalent en taille (plus probablement moindre). Et que donc ça ne peut que signifier le fait qu'on enchainait plus facilement ces jeux. Ou te dire que de mon expérience personnelle, et contrairement à ton ressenti, ils avaient moins à offrir sans compter le fait que les développeurs ne travaillaient ensuite plus dessus... Mais on va tourner en rond. Je n'arriverai pas à te persuader que les jeux de baston, ce n'était pas mieux avant.

Si jamais ça t'intéresse, j'avais publié un article ici sur le sujet : https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/93858...-de-combat.htm il y a de ça 3 ans.

----------


## Molina

Allons, allons. Ne vous battez pas. Vous pouvez au moins vous mettre d'accord que les jeux de baston n'ont jamais été biens.

----------


## Zerger

Alors qu'un petit FT10 pourrait régler le débat...

----------


## Kriegor

Allez ! Sur SFV.

----------


## Laya

Ce n'est pas Guilty Gear strive la référence de combat maintenant?
Est ce que ce n'est pas plus clean que SF ?

----------


## Zerger

3eme au Goty 2021 des Canards donc oui  :Cigare: 

(Bon en vrai, ca se joue pas du tout pareil qu'un SF)

----------


## runner

> Je ne sais pas quoi te dire. Tu continues de prendre des exemples très spécifiques de jeux de combat que même moi je ne connais pas (DOS 2, Age of Empires 2, Doom 1 et 2, Diablo 2, Stacraft...).


 ::huh:: 
Les jeux entre parenthèses ne sont pas des jeux de combat type street fighter. 




> Donc à part te répéter les chiffres, qu'en t'arrêtant à seulement 2 consoles, tu arrives à 4 fois le nombre de sorties par an en jeux de combat par rapport à aujourd'hui, pour un public qui était pourtant, à mon avis, au mieux équivalent en taille (plus probablement moindre). Et que donc ça ne peut que signifier le fait qu'on enchainait plus facilement ces jeux. Ou te dire que de mon expérience personnelle, et contrairement à ton ressenti, ils avaient moins à offrir sans compter le fait que les développeurs ne travaillaient ensuite plus dessus...


Il y avait plus de jeux mais c'était parce que c'était à la mode les jeux d'arcade. Cela ne change rien au fait que ce n'était pas du fast food et que les gens ne changeaient pas de jeux tous les 2 mois 

Niveau public, les ventes de SF2 sont très grandes. Wiki parle de 6.3 millions rien que sur la version snes. En proportion sur console, la part de joueur jouant à des jeux de baston était grande. Aujourd'hui c'est beaucoup moins mais parce que le nombre de joueur jouant aux jeux vidéos a explosé. En nombre, cela reste très élevé. C'est 6.1 millions de ventes pour SF5 ce qui le place au dessus de beaucoup de AAA en terme de ventes. Pour un jeu  baston, c'est énorme et pour un AAA, c'est déjà un plus qu'un bon nombre.
https://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/...s/million.html






> Si jamais ça t'intéresse, j'avais publié un article ici sur le sujet : https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/93858...-de-combat.htm il y a de ça 3 ans.


Il me demande de me connecter donc je ne peux pas y accéder.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Allons, allons. Ne vous battez pas. Vous pouvez au moins vous mettre d'accord que les jeux de baston n'ont jamais été biens.


Karatéka forever. :Cigare: 
 ::ninja::  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Les jeux entre parenthèses ne sont pas des jeux de combat type street fighter.


C'était son propos, oui.

----------


## Kriegor

> Il me demande de me connecter donc je ne peux pas y accéder.


Voici le copier-coller sans les images, parce que c'est quand même du grand journalisme, une écriture remarquable, une analyse fine et juste, et un sens exquis du rythme. En plus c'est vraiment très intelligent tout ce que j'y dis, ce serait dommage de passer à côté :




> Difficile de trouver un genre qui cristallise plus le mécontentement des joueurs, sur les nouveaux modèles économiques notamment, que les jeux de combat. Il n’y a pour ainsi dire plus un jeu du genre qui ne sorte sans annoncer, avant même sa date de parution, ses season pass, ses personnages de précommande, ses personnages DLC et autres tenues additionnelles à débloquer à grand renfort de carte bleue. Que ce soit pour Street Fighter V, Dragon Ball FighterZ, Blazblue Cross Tag Battle, Tekken 7, Soul Calibur 6 ou DOA 6, les news au sujet des différentes éditions et différents DLC qu’ils proposent tous ne sont pas rares et n’en génèrent pas moins chaque fois une grande indignation.
> 
> Et très souvent, les joueurs des 4eme, 5eme et 6eme générations rappellent ce temps béni où les jeux de combat sortaient finis, à un prix fixe, et où les tenues et personnages se débloquaient d’une toute autre façon : en prenant la manette et en jouant. En effet, avant que les consoles de salon ne puissent se connecter à notre cher réseau internet, il n’était pas question de retoucher à un jeu que l’on venait d’envoyer au pressage. Mais est-il juste de considérer que les joueurs sont moins respectés aujourd’hui par les acteurs du marché une fois le genre lui-même remis en perspective ?
> 
> Il n’est nul besoin de rappeler que le succès de Street Fighter 2 a créé dans les années 90 un engouement sans précédent pour les jeux de combat. Tandis que l’offre globale, tout genre confondu, a explosé aujourd’hui, pour satisfaire une demande toujours plus importante, on n’a jamais produit ni acheté autant de jeux de combat qu’à l’époque des consoles 16 et 32 bits, ni dépensé autant de jetons dessus en arcade. Certaines consoles, comme la Neo Geo, en ont fait l’essentiel de leur ludothèque, mais même la petite Playstation peut encore toiser la PS4 de haut quant au nombre de ses jeux de combat. On en dénombre plus de 60 ! Et dans ces 60 ne sont comptabilisés aucun jeu de sport de combat comme les jeux de catch.
> 
> Et malgré cette presque saturation, ils se vendaient. Le jeu de combat n’était alors pas un « genre de niche » comme on le dit parfois aujourd’hui, des jeux comme Tekken ou Virtua Fighter ont servi de vitrine pour vendre des Playstation et des Saturn. C’est ainsi qu’on a vu les titres les plus populaires dépasser les 6 millions de ventes avant la fin des années 2000 pour tomber autour des 3 millions de ventes dans les années 2010. Mais ce n’était pas la seule raison de la prolifération des jeux de combat. Ils étaient beaucoup plus rapides à développer, et donc beaucoup moins coûteux. Entre les années 95 et 2000, Capcom sortait à lui seul plus de 6 jeux de combat différents par an ! Rien qu’en 98, on pouvait mettre la main sur Star Gladiator 2, Darkstalkers 3, Marvel Vs Capcom : Clash of Heroes, Street Fighter 3 2nd Impact, Street Fighter EX Plus Alpha, Pocket Fighter, Rival Schools, X-Men Vs Street Fighter, Tech Romancer, Street Fighter Alpha 3 (…) sans même sortir du catalogue de l’éditeur. Du délire.
> 
> Et cela s’expliquait par une consommation et des attentes très différentes à cette époque. Qu’est-ce qu’on attend d’un jeu de combat aujourd’hui ? Les amateurs de solo vous diront qu’ils veulent avant tout des modes de jeu variés, un roster fourni et un mode story aux cinématiques nombreuses et de qualité. Ici des jeux comme Soul Calibur 3 ou Mortal Kombat X servent de références.
> ...

----------


## purEcontact

Quote Fighter Zix
L'ultra super wall of text qui 0HKO.

Pouvez reprendre votre activité.
 ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi, 

La nouvelle du jour est évidemment la campagne Ulule lancée par Pierre Gilhodes pour financer *Goblins 5*. Les vieux savent :





https://fr.ulule.com/gobliiins5/

Bon, y a aussi le petit jeu de niche *Street Fighter 6* qui a été annoncé pour un jour prochain, avec des précisions pour cet été :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050847129.html




La *Capcom Fighting Collection* a aussi été annoncée pour le 24 Juin sur consoles d’ancienne génération et PC. Elle contiendra les jeux de bagarre Darkstalkers : The Night Warriors, Night Warriors : Darkstalkers’ Revenge, Vampire Savior : The Lord of Vampire, Vampire Hunter 2 : Darkstalkers' Revenge, Vampire Savior 2 : The Lord of Vampire, Red Earth, Cyberbots : Fullmetal Madness, Super Gem Fighter Mini Mix, Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo, et évidemment Hyper Street Fighter II :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050847131.html




*Liberté* (ou Liberte dans Steam), est un roguelike action RPG sorti la semaine dernière en accès anticipé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...ruary-21-2022/




Et *Doki-Doki Vickings* est un dating sim entre un vicking … et des villages :

https://kotaku.com/doki-doki-ragnaro...-pc-1848554574




Comme sur tous les MMO qui débutent, c’est le bordel sur *Lost Ark*. Amazon a répondu aux inquiétudes … Comment ça le jeu existe depuis 2018 en Corée ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387207.html

https://www.thegamer.com/lost-ark-eu...ing-lag-queue/

Et d’ailleurs, Amazon a annoncé qu’ils n’augmenteraient pas le nombre de serveurs *Lost Ark* en Europe car ça ne serait pas possible … Moi je dis qu’après la chute de 90% du nombre de joueurs sur New World, ils ont un peu peur :

https://www.pcgamer.com/increasing-l...e-amazon-says/

Nightdive Studios veut faire un remake d’*Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem* … Mais comme on peut le deviner, Nintendo est pénible :

https://gamerant.com/nightdive-studi...hopes-no-luck/





*Agony Unrated*, c’est la version « pour adultes » d’Agony, le survival horror où des bébés étaient empilés pour boucher un trou dans un mur. Cette version avait été annulée avant d’apparaitre magiquement dans les bibliothèques des joueurs ayant payé la version soft. Et bien Agony Unrated vient de disparaitre des bibliothèques comme il était apparu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/adults-only-...eam-libraries/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *God Of War Ragnarok* est bien avancé et ne devrait pas être retardé en dehors de l’année en cours :

https://www.thegamer.com/god-of-war-...aunching-2022/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Ubisoft est très content du développement de *Skull & Bones* … Au vu des dernières décisions, je parie sur des bateaux en NFT, avec des voiles, des cordages, un gouvernail, des canons et des boulets de canon en NFT aussi :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...kull-and-bones

*Soul Hackers 2* a été annoncé pour le 25 Aout sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch au Japon et le lendemain partout dans le monde :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-reveals...-release-date/




10 nouvelles cartes sont en développement pour le mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* :

https://gamingintel.com/halo-infinit...n-development/

Des gens ont parlé du futur jeu d’*Earthworm Jim* sur l’Amico. Pour rappel, Intellivision est au bord de la faillite et risque bien de ne jamais sortir la console :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-creat...ico-adventure/

*Square Enix* réfléchit à faire plus de remake de jeux 16 bits :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...re-snes-games/

Il va y avoir des nouvelles concernant les bestioles à attraper et à faire combattre entre elles … Oui, comme des combats de chiens en fait. Donc, chaque jour, une nouvelle concernant les Pokémons jusqu’au *Pokémon Day*, le 27 Février :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ade-this-week/

----------


## KOUB

Il y a des fans qui font um *Pokemon MMO 3D Remake* sous Unreal Engine et qui n’ont pas encore reçu la visite de travailleurs manuels russes spécialisés en fractures ouvertes, vu qu’ils viennent d’en sortir une nouvelle version :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/new-v...unreal-engine/

https://www.moddb.com/games/pokemon-...unreal-version




Le jeu de réflexion *Undergrave* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/und...-adresse-morts




Le RPG au tour par tour *Wander Stars* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wan...te-aux-tresors




*Card Shark* est un jeu de triche aux cartes dans la France du XVIIIème siècle, disponible sur Switch et PC avec évidemment une démo jouable pour la semaine sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/i-became-...-stabbed-once/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1371720/Card_Shark/




Dans les nouvelles règles de Valve concernant les promos *Steam*, l’interdiction de faire des promos à plus de 90% et à moins de 10% :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/valve-tar...am-game-sales/

Il y aura une race d’arbres intelligents dans *Galactic Civilization IV* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-ci...-baratak-grove

Le jeu de survie victorien avec des univers parallèles *Nightingale* devrait sortir en 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/nightingale-le-je...irait-en-2022/

----------


## KOUB

Dans *Final Fantasy VI Pixel Remaster*, la séquence de l’opéra aura droit à un chœur traduit en 7 langues dont le français :

https://noisypixel.net/final-fantasy...s-3d-graphics/




*Session: Skate Sim*, qui ne parle pas de Sim faisant du skate (qui aura la référence ? Je suis vieux), a reçu une grosse mise à jour :

https://www.actugaming.net/session-s...update-478373/




Selon le rapport trimestriel de Square Enix, *Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy* ne s’est pas très bien vendu … Comment va Marvel’s Avengers au fait ? :

https://gamerant.com/guardians-of-th...rformed-sales/

La roadmap 2022 pour *Fallout 76* :

https://wccftech.com/fallout-76-2022...ns-pittsburgh/





Le jeu de bagarre *Blazblue Cross Tag Battle* aura droit au rollback netcode en Avril :

https://wccftech.com/blazblue-cross-...date-on-april/

Un DLC inspiré de Jurassic Park 2 est prévu pour *Bugsnax*, un de ces jours :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-new-b...rassic-park-2/

Demain, *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* passera en version 1.5.0 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-on-tuesday/

Le jeu d’action-aventure folklorique *Blacktail* a évidemment lui aussi droit à une démo sur Steam cette semaine :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/be.../1100-6500895/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1532690/BLACKTAIL/




Le 23 Février, *Dying Light 2* présente un nouveau DLC gratuit, Ronin, avec des trucs de samouraï :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light-2-ronin-dlc/




*Frontlines* est un FPS tactique … développé sur Roblox, vraiment :

https://www.thegamer.com/roblox-firs...stic-graphics/





Le jeu d’action-aventures *ITORAH* sortira le 21 Mars sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/itor...nches-march-21

----------


## KOUB

*FAR: Changing Tides*, la suite de Lone Sails, sortira le 1er Mars et a bien entendu une démo sur Steam pour la semaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/far-changing...-the-demo-now/




Une démo jouable est disponible pour *Conan Chop Chop*, qui sort le 1er Mars sur PC et Switch :

https://gamewave.fr/conan-chop-chop/...ntendo-switch/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanid=34593007




Nouveau record à 393.116 joueurs simultanés sur Steam pour *Apex Legends* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/apex-legends/player-count-2022

Le jeu de simulation de chef / gestion de restaurant *Chef Life : A Restaurant Simulator* sortira le 7 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/ch...ns-les-grands/




Une centrale au charbon du Montana devait fermer, n’étant que rarement utilisée pour équilibrer la consommation de l’état (46 jours en 2020) … Mais heureusement, des *crypto-bros* veillaient ! et maintenant, la centrale pollue plein pot pour miner des bitcoins ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/coal-fired-p...rypto-company/

*xQc*, l’un des streameurs les plus populaires sur Twitch, dit avoir refusé un contrat de publicité d’1.2 millions de dollars pour quelque chose en rapport avec les *NFT* :

https://www.thegamer.com/streamer-xq...down-nft-deal/

Un article du Figaro sur les arnaques des *NFT* :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/les-a...s-nft-20220220

Il faudra bientôt obligatoirement avoir un compte Microsoft pour installer *Windows 11 Pro*, comme pour la version familiale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-p...-installation/

Où on parle de l’influence de la pandémie sur le développement de *King Of Fighters 15* :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/ollieba...h=3e10adb07f69

Faites donc connaissance avec les *Stablecoins* :

https://www.france24.com/fr/%C3%A9co...%A8re-mondiale

Les testeurs, travailleurs temporaires d’*Epic* se voient offrir un emploi à long terme, avec augmentation de salaire et bénéfices (cotisation retraite et surtout couverture santé) :

https://www.theverge.com/2022/2/19/2...ingent-workers

Le nombre de jeux financés sur *Kickstarter* a atteint un nouveau record en 2021 :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ojects-in-2021

*Nerdle*, c’est Wordle … avec des maths :

https://kotaku.com/wordle-clone-nerd...ath-1848547825

Certains moteurs de recherche ne seront apparemment pas disponibles pour être défini « par défaut » sur *Mozilla Firefox 98* qui doit sortir le mois prochain :

https://www.clubic.com/navigateur-in...ar-defaut.html

----------


## Nono

> https://fr.ulule.com/gobliiins5/


Je finance parce que j'aime bien les gens qui sont dans le même délire depuis 30 ans sans se prendre la tête.

----------


## Baalim

Nergal qui participe à la promo d'un jeu vidéo ?  ::O:

----------


## Magnarrok

::ninja::

----------


## Kimuji

> 


Tu te rends pas compte, ça coute cher de payer des graphistes!

----------


## purEcontact

Vous imaginez pas à quel point c'est fréquent...
Tu prends un logo à 80$, t'annonces que ça t'a nécessité un directeur conseil, un directeur créatif (qui ont fait un beau PPT) et un graphiste (qui a adapté le logo au projet) puis tu factures ça 3000$.

----------


## Zerger

> I don't even know what to say. I knew it was generic but I didn't realize it was this bad.


Donc le scandale du moment, ca va être un logo. Ok.
C'est vrai que le logo, ça conditionne tout le reste du jeu vu qu'on l'a en permanence sous les yeux.  ::rolleyes:: 
Les gens sur twitter doivent grave se faire chier pour essayer de remuer la merde partout où ils peuvent...

----------


## Kotan

> Au fait ça y est, c'est la semaine du *Vendredi Saint* (sortie d'Elden Ring et du Steam Deck)!


Oui oui tu es excité, c'est pas une raison pour blasphémer.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Donc le scandale du moment, ca va être un logo. Ok.
> C'est vrai que le logo, ça conditionne tout le reste du jeu vu qu'on l'a en permanence sous les yeux. 
> Les gens sur twitter doivent grave se faire chier pour essayer de remuer la merde partout où ils peuvent...


Si tu savais le nombre de truc dégueulasse qui existe dans l'univers du graphisme...

Bon là c'est pas vraiment scandaleux mais c'est surtout le regard qu'à Capcom sur sa propre licence...

Sinon oui osef.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Donc le scandale du moment, ca va être un logo. Ok.
> C'est vrai que le logo, ça conditionne tout le reste du jeu vu qu'on l'a en permanence sous les yeux. 
> Les gens sur twitter doivent grave se faire chier pour essayer de remuer la merde partout où ils peuvent...


Ba ça donne quand même un peu l'idée de 0 créativité et surtout qu'ils sont plutôt paresseux même pour un logo.

----------


## Zerger

Ca reste qu'un simple logo que tu vas oublier une fois que tu auras appuyé sur Start à l'écran.

----------


## ExPanda

> Tu te rends pas compte, ça coute cher de payer des graphistes!


Attends, c'est peut-être juste le graphiste qui s'est pas foulé hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Ba ça donne quand même un peu l'idée de 0 créativité et surtout qu'ils sont plutôt paresseux même pour un logo.


ça pourrait tout autant vouloir dire que les gens créatifs sont orientés ailleurs que dans un logo, hein.  ::P:

----------


## Kimuji

Ou alors que c'est un teaser crée dans l'urgence avec 3 bouts de ficelle en mode vite, vite il faut qu'on ait un truc à montrer aux joueurs.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ou alors c'est fait exprès pour faire du bad buzz, et revenir d'ici quelques semaines avec un truc chiadé en mode "on vous a écoutés, regardez".  :Cafe2:

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Ou alors c'est fait exprès pour faire du bad buzz, et revenir d'ici quelques semaines avec un truc chiadé en mode "on vous a écoutés, regardez".


Bravo. Maintenant j'ai un espoir impossible qu'il y aura une étape troll intermédiaire avec du Comic Sans.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Kimuji

Perso je m'en fout qu'il refassent un nouveau teaser "corrigé", dans l'état c'est de toute façon une non-annonce. On savait déjà que SF6 était en préparation, on savait déjà que Luke serait présent, et un SF sans Ryu c'est pas possible donc en fait on avait déjà toutes les infos. En fait la seule vraie info c'est qu'on aura la vraie annonce cet été.

----------


## Higgins

Je pense que ce logo est un placeholder (oui, comme Aloy).
Ils en feront un vrai quand ils auront au moins commencé à bosser sur le jeu, ces jean-foutres.




> Oui oui tu es excité, c'est pas une raison pour blasphémer.


Cul béni spotted

----------


## Kriegor

> Je pense que ce logo est un placeholder (oui, comme Aloy).
> Ils en feront un vrai quand ils auront au moins commencé à bosser sur le jeu, ces jean-foutres.


Ca fait (au moins) 3 ans qu'ils bossent dessus et ils ont rebooté le projet au moins une fois après avoir viré Ono (mauvais retours sur la première mouture). Ca m'étonnerait que Capcom s'en foute de Street Fighter 6. Il en va de leur image de marque. C'est juste que quand on a repoussé tant de fois les limites du plaisir vidéoludique, les attentes sont grandioses. A mon avis, on part sur une prise de risque moindre, je le verrais bien se rapprocher du 3.

Pour le logo, c'est une question de goût et de couleur mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant à ce que ça leur ai coûté 80$. On parle de 2 lettres et un chiffre. Soit tu mets un gars dessus une heure pour qu'il te fasse 5 - 6 ébauches et tu votes à main levée, soit tu fais une petite recherche sur le web et des 5 - 6 qui te plaisaient tu demandes par mail s'il y en a un que tes collègues retiennent en particulier. C'est comme ça qu'on avait changé de logo dans ma boîte pour la société.

Pour 9 personnes sur 10 au moins, c'est le design de Makoto qui va déclencher le passage en caisse donc je pense que c'est là-dessus qu'ils ont concentré tous leurs efforts.

----------


## Higgins

Non, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait autant de Makoto-fanboys.
Beaucoup moins que les Dhalsimophiles en tout cas.

----------


## comodorecass

Depuis hier je cherche à quoi me fait penser le logo et j'ai enfin trouvé. Le logo de l'équipe OG de Dota 2.



Je vais pouvoir me reposer désormais. Ce qui est pas mal dans le logo de SF6 c'est que les lettres sont inscrites dans un hexagone à 6 côtés égaux. C'est subtil mais bien senti. Par contre il est en rupture totale avec tous les autres de la série. A voir dans l'avenir si cette rupture se retrouve dans le jeu :

----------


## Orhin

C'est pas du tout la même police d'écriture entre le logo officiel et celui balancé sur Twitter.  :tired: 

Pour le coup je penche juste sur la simple coïncidence, les 2 designs sont similaires car relativement simples mais ils sont loin d'être identiques.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca reste qu'un simple logo que tu vas oublier une fois que tu auras appuyé sur Start à l'écran.


Tu m'étonnes parce que, à cet instant là, ton attention sera focalisée sur l'énorme bandeau publicitaire qui te proposera d'acheter plein de dlc.

----------


## Kimuji

> C'est pas du tout la même police d'écriture entre le logo officiel et celui balancé sur Twitter. 
> 
> Pour le coup je penche juste sur la simple coïncidence, les 2 designs sont similaires car relativement simples mais ils sont loin d'être identiques.




Non mais heureusement qu'ils ont un (petit) peu retouché le truc, ça aurait été le comble de la paresse sinon.  :^_^: 
Et la police utilisée est clairement de la même famille, la seule différence c'est que le milieu des lettres est incliné.

----------


## pipoop

> Depuis hier je cherche à quoi me fait penser le logo et j'ai enfin trouvé. Le logo de l'équipe OG de Dota 2.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...2f/OG_Logo.png
> 
> Je vais pouvoir me reposer désormais. Ce qui est pas mal dans le logo de SF6 c'est que les lettres sont inscrites dans un hexagone à 6 côtés égaux. C'est subtil mais bien senti. Par contre il est en rupture totale avec tous les autres de la série. A voir dans l'avenir si cette rupture se retrouve dans le jeu :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/hayzy1icv6j81.png


Ecoute coco le fun et le cote brutal c'est termine c'est un jeu de baston c'est serious business 
nos meilleurs comptables se sont penche dessus et les feuilles excel sont claires

----------


## ExPanda

> https://i0.wp.com/sasopetek.com/wp-c...g?w=1200&ssl=1
> 
> Non mais heureusement qu'ils ont un (petit) peu retouché le truc, ça aurait été le comble de la paresse sinon. 
> Et la police utilisée est clairement de la même famille, la seule différence c'est que le milieu des lettres est incliné.


En même temps quel que soit le logo tu trouveras toujours des ressemblances, regardez la série d'images associées sur Stock, c'est difficile de faire des logos 100% originaux...

La preuve, je recherche "CPC" dessus et 



Ah, ok.  :Emo:

----------


## pipoop

> En même temps quel que soit le logo tu trouveras toujours des ressemblances, regardez la série d'images associées sur Stock, c'est difficile de faire des logos 100% originaux...
> 
> La preuve, je recherche "CPC" dessus et 
> 
> https://t4.ftcdn.net/jpg/04/25/58/97...XPj5l04xIH.jpg
> 
> Ah, ok.


si je suis desole mais en logo original tu as ca:

----------


## yoZe

... ::siffle::

----------


## Orhin

> Non mais heureusement qu'ils ont un (petit) peu retouché le truc, ça aurait été le comble de la paresse sinon. 
> Et la police utilisée est clairement de la même famille, la seule différence c'est que le milieu des lettres est incliné.


Non mais vu le nombre de retouches, ça prend autant de temps de faire le logo from scratch.

----------


## Erkin_

Je fais peut-être mon captain obvious là, mais le choix de l'hexagone est sans doute justifié par la forme de multiples arènes de combat.
(M'enfin, beaucoup de bordel pour un logo d'une énième suite de jv).

----------


## Silver

Je pense qu'il y a une explication assez simple à ce logo du nouveau Street Fighter : ça va être un jeu mobile, voilà tout.  ::trollface::  

Pendant ce temps-là, la communauté e-sport de *Rainbow Six: Siege* apprécie très peu que la compétition d'août se déroule aux Émirats arabes unis :
https://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-...arab-emirates/

Notez que pour celle de novembre, Ubisoft n'indique que "Asie". Sans doute pour garder la surprise que ça se déroulera en Chine, voire en Corée du Nord.




> Season 2022:
> Stage 1 Major - May 2022: United-States.
> Stage 2 Major - August 2022: United Arab Emirates.
> Stage 3 Major - November 2022: Asia.


Pour l'anecdote, il semblerait que les bons samaritains de chez *Microsoft* aient décidé du rachat d'Activision seulement trois jours après le rapport sur les scandales sexuels dans l'entreprise :
https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-in...andal-reports/

Et Ubisoft aurait réagi en disant "Ben, pourquoi ils ne nous ont pas proposé de nous racheter nous ? Pourtant on a tout fait pareil..."  ::ninja::  
Je plaisante, je plaisante.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On en a parlé il y a deux pages.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Street Fighter : ça va être un jeu mobile, voilà tout.


Parce que tu crois qu'un jeu de baston immobile ce serait fun ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi, 

Tout d’abord, désolé si quelques lettres sont au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, après 12 ans de clavier canadien-français, je me remets au clavier français-français et j’en chie.

Le beat’em up *Mayhem Brawler* vient de recevoir une mise à jour incluant un nouveau personnage jouable, et la possibilité de jouer en coop à 4 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847153.html



*
Core Keeper* est un jeu d’aventures en coop en accès anticipé, avec bien entendu une démo jouable sur Steam pour la semaine :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/core-keeper...next-fest-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1621690/Core_Keeper/




La mise à jour 1.44 d’*Amercian Truck Simulator* et *Euro Truck Simulator 2* vont rajouter les routes qui n’y  sont pas sur les cartes quand vous les découvrez :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/euro-truck-...2/secret-roads

https://www.pcgamer.com/euro-truck-s...discover-them/

6 nouvelles cartes communautaires pour *Counter-Strike: Global Offensive* :

https://nofrag.com/6-nouvelles-carte...bal-offensive/

Le jeu aux multiples tronçonneuses *Turbo Overkill* a une démo jouable pour la semaine sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/turbo-overkill-un...-tronconneuse/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...urbo_Overkill/




Bande-annonce et démo jouable pour la semaine pour le mode VR de *Green Hell* :

https://nofrag.com/un-trailer-de-gam...de-green-hell/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Green_Hell_VR/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Jeff Grubb), le développement de *Dragon Age 4* se passe bien et le jeu devrait bien sortir fin 2023 comme prévu :

https://gamerant.com/dragon-age-4-news-2022/

*Nippon Ichi Software* a ouvert un site pour teaser quelque chose :

https://www.destructoid.com/new-nis-...l-art-mystery/

https://nippon1.jp/consumer/newtitle20220221/

Selon des gens bine informés ou pas, *Street Fighter VI* serait sous RE Engine :

https://wccftech.com/street-fighter-6-re-engine/

Un fan travaille sur un *Resident Evil Code Veronica PSX Demake* parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/someo...ca-psx-demake/

----------


## Franky Mikey

KOUB, c'est définitif, ton retour en France ?

----------


## Silver

Moi quand je réalise que Koub était aussi au Canada et qu'il aurait pu m'apporter ses nouvelles directement dans ma boite aux lettres :  ::sad::

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de craft-survie multijoueur *Longvinter* sortira le 24 Février sur Steam … Et non, pas de démo jouable pour la semaine :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lon...tijoueur-ligne




Le rétro-FPS *Wizordum* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un de ces jours. Non, toujours pas de démo :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wiz...proie-au-chaos




Le schmup *Super Nano Blaster* a par contre une démo sur Steam et sortira un jour prochain :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/super-nano-blaster

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Nano_Blaster/




Les *12 démos* de la semaine conseillées sur Steam par Rock Paper Shotgun :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/our...team-next-fest

Le remake du city builder *Pharaoh : A New Era* a une démo sur Steam pour la semaine :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/pharaoh-a-new-era/steam-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aoh_A_New_Era/




Le RTS *Crossfire Legion* aussi :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/crossfire-l...next-fest-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ssfire_Legion/

----------


## Kriegor

> Le beat’em up *Mayhem Brawler* vient de recevoir une mise à jour incluant un nouveau personnage jouable, et la possibilité de jouer en coop à 4 :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847153.html


Ils en font des efforts pour ce jeu ! Je l'avais déjà souligné en publiant une 2nde review. C'est plutôt cool d'autant que je pense pas qu'il ait explosé les attentes des développeurs.

----------


## KOUB

Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour *ELEX II* qui doit sortir le 1er Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/elex...nation-trailer




La bande-annonce de lancement d’*Elden Ring*, qui sort dans 3 jours, restez calmes :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/elde...launch-trailer




La *Wonder Boy Collection* a été officiellement annoncé pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050847109.html




Des démos à regarder pendant le *Steam Nest Fest* selon PCGamesn :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam/next-fest-round-up-demos

Bande-annonce de lancement de l’extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2*, qui a le bon gout de sortir aujourd’hui contrairement à Elden Ring :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-one-la...ueen-launches/




*Mario Strikers : Battle League* est développé par Next Level Games, qui a développé les précédents opus :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050847175.html

Le point’n click *To Hell With The Ugly* a aussi droit à une démo pour la semaine (Ratelrock y a travaillé pour ceux qui connaissent son excellente chaine youtube sur le cinéma d’horreur) :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...With_The_Ugly/

Bande-annonce pour le FPS de la guerre du Vietnam *300475* :

https://nofrag.com/une-premiere-band...re-du-vietnam/

----------


## KOUB

Une bande-annonce “behind the scene” pour *LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* … C’est probablement pas les développeurs épuisés par le crunch et le harcèlement qui présentent :

https://noisypixel.net/lego-star-war...cenes-trailer/




Le mode arène de *Sea Of Thieves* fermera bien le 10 Mars :

https://gamerant.com/sea-of-thieves-...-achievements/

*Shadow Warriors 3* sera sur le Game Pass … Sur le PS Now le jour de sa sortie :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...le-at-release/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, 2K devraient éditer une série de jeux vidéo de sports et de course sous licence *LEGO* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-sports-games/

Le jeu narratif *Gibbon: Beyond The Trees* a aussi une démo jouable pour la semaine sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gib...-rad-backflips

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ond_the_Trees/




La dernière mise à jour de la simulation d’Intervilles *Fall Guys* a rajouté le crossplay :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...adds-crossplay




*GOG* ne supportera pas le Steam Deck :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/go.../1100-6500919/

Voilà le casque *PS VR2* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/tech/ed/news...-design-397969



Le limiteur de minage des cartes *Nvidia RTX 30-XX* semble avoir été craqué :

https://www.pcgamer.com/even-more-pe...ed-on-spotify/

Les OST de *Personna 5 Royal* et *Strikers* sont disponibles sur Spotify :

https://www.pcgamer.com/even-more-pe...ed-on-spotify/

La première preview de l’*Unreal Engine 5* est disponible au téléchargement pour le public :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/unrea...-for-download/

https://github.com/EpicGames/UnrealEngine

La liste des jeux en compétition pour les *Pégases 2022* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387268.html

*Apple* prend ses 5 millions d’euros d’amende par semaine depuis 5 semaines parce qu’ils ne permettent toujours pas les paiements par des applications tierces sur les applications de dating aux Pays Bas :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...rust-regulator

Le *Google for Games Developer Summit 2022* aura lieu le 15 Mars :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/krishol...h=4f86d09378a9

*Activision-Blizzard* travaille fort pour ne pas héberger le premier syndicat d4un studio de développement AAA … Et que ce ne soit pas aussi le premier syndicat de Microsoft, ça ferait tache un peu :

https://twitter.com/_TechJess/status...36624358494208

*Bethesda* fermera son launcher en Mai. Il sera possible de migrer ses jeux sur Steam dès début Avril … Sinon, ça va Battle.net ? Fait un peu chaud pour la saison, non ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-bethesd...-closing-down/





Un joueur russe de *League Of Legends* dit attendre le paiement d’un cash prize de plus de 10.000 euros de la part de Riot Games depuis 2020 :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387260.html





*Tencent* s’est payé Inflexion Games (Nightingale) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050847169.html

*Paradox*, avec ses problèmes de changement de direction et de culture toxique, n’a pas fait beaucoup d’argent l’année dernière :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847163.html

Vous serez tous ravis d’apprendre que depuis que *Facebook* est devenu Meta et a fait part de ses ambitions dans le Metaverse, l’entreprise a perdu 500 milliards de dollars de cotation boursière :

https://www.pcgamer.com/facebook-has...nding-to-meta/

Où on parle des réductions d’impôts du *Québec* pour les studios de développement de jeux vidéos :

https://gamerant.com/quebec-canada-v...ogram-removal/

*Ubisoft* étend son programme La Forge présenté comme « un pont entre la recherche académique et la production de jeux vidéo » du studio de Montréal à ceux de Toronto, Bordeaux, Shangai et Chengdu. Le programme a créé plusieurs technologies détaillées dans l’article, parce que ça commence à être un peu long :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-five-studios

Selon cette étude, 90% des manuscrits de la chevalerie médiévale ont été perdus … Ça donne espoir qu’un jour, les 50 Shades disparaissent du champ de la connaissance humaine :

https://arstechnica.com/science/2022...ave-been-lost/

L’application *Truth Social*, le succédané de Twitter de Donald Trump a été lancé … et ça s’est passé en gros comme on pouvait le deviner :

https://gizmodo.com/trump-truth-soci...p-s-1848574162

*Kyōryū Sentai Zyuranger*, la série japonaise pillée pour créer les Power Rangers, a 30 ans. Je vous mets la vidéo de Benzaie qui explique la magouille :

https://gizmodo.com/zyuranger-30th-a...ers-1848573478




Il y a eu plusieurs offres d’achat pour *Activision-Blizzard*, ce qui semble plutôt normal vu l’odeur de pourri qui s’en dégageait à l’époque … Ha, qui s’en dégage toujours, pardon :

https://www.thegamer.com/multiple-co...ard-microsoft/

Et d’ailleurs, voici l’histoire étape par étape du rachat :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/ac...-de-microsoft/

La Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt (KBA) (ou, en Allemagne, vous l’aurez deviné), lance une enquête sur une fonction de changement de voie électronique dans le pilote automatique *Tesla* :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...en-europe.html

Un « trader de NFT » … Oui, cette profession existe … Un trader de NFT donc, poursuit *OpenSea* car il ne peut plus avoir accès à son jpeg de singe à bonnet :

https://gizmodo.com/the-internet-was...the-1848574699

Il semble que malgré le processus de vérification d’Apple, il semble que les clones d’applications, parfois particulièrement trompeuses et visant l’arnaque, soit quand même présentes sur l’*App-Store* :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...app-store.html

Où on parle des clones/copies de jeux vidéo :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-on-indie-devs

Après le beurre de cacahuètes et autres trucs pour les gamerz … *Le Saké pour Gamerz !* :

https://kotaku.com/sake-japanese-jap...mes-1848574850

*Kanye West* a décidé de sortir son prochain album en exclusivité sur … son enceinte connectée Stem Player, qui coûte 200$ :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/le-...e-2054918.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> KOUB, c'est définitif, ton retour en France ?


A priori oui.




> Moi quand je réalise que Koub était aussi au Canada et qu'il aurait pu m'apporter ses nouvelles directement dans ma boite aux lettres :


Tu les avais 200ms avant la France déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> U
> 
> *Bethesda* fermera son launcher en Mai. Il sera possible de migrer ses jeux sur Steam dès début Avril … Sinon, ça va Battle.net ? Fait un peu chaud pour la saison, non ? :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/the-bethesd...-closing-down/


Dommage que cela soit que sous steam. Cela aurait été bien d'en profiter pour les rendre aussi disponible sous GOG et EGS.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ubisoft annonce organiser un tournoi majeur pour Rainbow Six Siege aux Émirats Arabes Unis cette année. Un pays réputé pour sa tolérance, par exemple vis-à-vis de l’homosexualité qui est punie de la peine de mort  Du coup les gens râlent un peu. Surtout que dans l’équipe de commentateurs/analystes il y a deux personnes transgenres ou homosexuelles. Dans le jeu aussi d’ailleurs mais ça à la limite c’est rigolo.
> 
> Compte tenu de l’image d’Ubisoft en ce moment, c’est clairement une idée de génie.
> 
> https://nitter.net/siege_gg/status/1...315834886?s=21


Ubisoft fait marche arrière :





https://nitter.net/R6esports/status/1496174539629371392

Et rapidement ! C’est bien  ::):

----------


## Higgins

Mince alors! En tant que travailleur de nuit, j'aimais bien recevoir les niouzes de KOUB pendant mes heures de boulot!

***

Attention, le trailer de lancement d'Elden Ring montre sans doute un peu trop...mais d'un autre côté c'est le plus beau, le "plus FromSoft" des trailers pour le jeu.
 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## KOUB

> Mince alors! En tant que travailleur de nuit, j'aimais bien recevoir les niouzes de KOUB pendant mes heures de boulot!


Tu peux les garder pour le soir aussi ... Parce que je poste toujours de nuit, même rentré en France  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> *Activision-Blizzard* travaille fort pour ne pas héberger le premier syndicat d4un studio de développement AAA … Et que ce ne soit pas aussi le premier syndicat de Microsoft, ça ferait tache un peu :
> 
> https://twitter.com/_TechJess/status...36624358494208






Son lien ne marche pas, mais la Wayback machine permet de consulter le PDF en entier, qui date de 2015 :
https://web.archive.org/web/20150501...and_Don_ts.pdf

Où l'on trouve aussi une longue "liste de signes avant-coureurs de tentative d'organisation syndicale" _(Checklist of Early Signs of a UnionOrganizing Attempt)_, comportant, entre autres :
- "Les employés semblent occupés de façon inhabituelle pendant leurs pauses, avant ou après le travail, et pendant l'heure du déjeuner" _(Employees seem uncommonly busy during breaks, before or after work, and during lunch hour)_
- "Des discussions informelles d'employés pour se rencontrer après les heures de bureau" _(Discussions of informal employee “get togethers” after hours)_

Donc si vous comptiez aller boire un coup avec vos collègues ce soir, faites attention, ils pourraient être des syndicalistes.  ::trollface::  

Un autre pour la route :



> The Counter-Attack
> Create impression that employees are “in the loop”


Donc créez bien l'impression que vos employés sont inclus dans vos décisions, ça va les calmer.

----------


## Herman Speed

La lutte contre-insurrectionnelle au sein de l'entreprise.  ::lol:: 

- à rajouter : Se méfier, y'a des socialistes !

----------


## Baalim

> La *Wonder Boy Collection* a été officiellement annoncé pour un jour prochain :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050847109.html



Faut jamais chercher de cohérence avec Sega mais quand même, il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un au siège qui se rappelle qu'ils ont sorti de très chouettes compilations Sega AGES sur PS2 notamment et, parmi elles, une dédiée à la série Wonderboy, autrement plus complète  :tired:

----------


## PG 13

Les Fanboys vont quand même foncer  ::P:

----------


## Kriegor

> Ubisoft fait marche arrière :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nitter.net/R6esports/status/1496174539629371392
> 
> Et rapidement ! C’est bien


Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les joueurs pensent qu'Ubisoft ait voulu organiser cet évènement aux EAU pour revendiquer publiquement leur mépris des droits de la communauté LGBTQ, ou parce que les organisateurs avaient envie de visiter ce coin, alors que, plus probablement, c'est une personne riche là-bas qui les a démarché et a sorti le chéquier. On a, une fois encore, une personne influente qui ouvre son pays à une autre culture, plus progressiste, et on fait machine arrière toute parce qu'il ne faut surtout surtout pas que ça se produise.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> On a, une fois encore, une personne influente qui ouvre son pays à une autre culture, plus progressiste, et on fait machine arrière toute parce qu'il ne faut surtout surtout pas que ça se produise.


Premièrement, les personnes riches et influentes qui sont super sympas et qui veulent faire le bien autour d'elles, c'est pas l'immense majorité des personnes riches et influentes. (ou alors, elles s'y prennent foutrement mal, non ?)

Je balance l'idée comme ça, mais ce serait peut-être plus efficace que cette personne influente et riche consacre tout ça pour changer politiquement les conditions de vies des gens dans son propre pays plutôt que de payer un divertissement qui peut-être par ricochet dans 15 ans fera que éventuellement ...

----------


## Kriegor

> Premièrement, les personnes riches et influentes qui sont super sympas et qui veulent faire le bien autour d'elles, c'est pas l'immense majorité des personnes riches et influentes. (ou alors, elles s'y prennent foutrement mal, non ?)
> 
> Je balance l'idée comme ça, mais ce serait peut-être plus efficace que cette personne influente et riche consacre tout ça pour changer politiquement les conditions de vies des gens dans son propre pays plutôt que de payer un divertissement qui peut-être par ricochet dans 15 ans fera que éventuellement ...


Je ne dis pas le contraire. C'est juste un produit culturel dont une petite partie du roster et des personnes qui le font vivre représentent la communauté LGBTQ, on est très loin de faire de l'activisme. Je postais seulement mon désarrois. C'est dans des situations comme ça que tu te dis que les choses n'avanceront jamais. Les communautés qui ne se comprennent pas continueront de dresser un mur étanche entre leurs cultures parce-qu'il faut croire que ça rassure, même si 3000 ans d'histoire nous montre que ce n'est pas très constructif.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Je ne dis pas le contraire. C'est juste un produit culturel dont une petite partie du roster et des personnes qui le font vivre représentent la communauté LGBTQ, on est très loin de faire de l'activisme.


Ah mais si, si, à mes yeux, c'est bien une forme d'activisme. C'est du soft power. 

Le problème étant que si ça passe au second plan dès que quelqu'un fait un gros chèque, t'as plus qu'un freak show.

----------


## Kriegor

> Le problème étant que si ça passe au second plan dès que quelqu'un fait un gros chèque, t'as plus qu'un freak show.


Si le jeu a été modifié pour ce tournoi aux EAU, c'est une autre histoire. Moi, j'avais l'impression que l'évènement serait le même, qu'il soit là-bas ou en Europe.

----------


## Gero

> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les joueurs pensent qu'Ubisoft ait voulu organiser cet évènement aux EAU pour revendiquer publiquement leur mépris des droits de la communauté LGBTQ, ou parce que les organisateurs avaient envie de visiter ce coin, alors que, plus probablement, c'est une personne riche là-bas qui les a démarché et a sorti le chéquier. On a, une fois encore, une personne influente qui ouvre son pays à une autre culture, plus progressiste, et on fait machine arrière toute parce qu'il ne faut surtout surtout pas que ça se produise.


Perso ce qu'il me fait plus tiquer, en regardant quelques réponses. IL y a quand même un public qui attendait cet événement dans leur pays, des fans du jeu des pays du Golfe. En soit je trouve ça dommage que ces personnes soient privé de cette compétition parce que ça a fait jaser des gens. Moi je trouve ça pas normal en fait. J'ai toujours du mal avec ces boycotts ou altercation à tweets interposés, toujours sur des "problématiques" qui n'ont rien a avoir à cause du jeu en lui même. Et c'est souvent des trucs LBGT qui bloquent. De mon point de vu, j'ai toujours l'impression qu'ils ne pensent qu'à eu et il feront tout pour te _cancel_ parce que tu rentre pas dans leur cercle de choses validées.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> De mon point de vu, j'ai toujours l'impression qu'ils ne pensent qu'à eu et il feront tout pour te _cancel_ parce que tu rentre pas dans leur cercle de choses validées.


c'est à dire, que là, en l'occurrence, t'as quand même une casteuse trans à qui on demanderait de faire son travail avec son grand sourire (et devrait certainement gérer un twitter en flamme, accessoirement) dans un pays où les gens comme elles sont emprisonnés pour ça. Comment cette personne se débrouille avec ça ? Est-ce qu'UBI lui a demandé son avis sur ce projet ? Quel soutien elle aurait ? Aurait-elle la même liberté d'expression pendant un cast qu'ailleurs ? etc, etc ... 

perso je trouve aussi absurde ces histoires de cancel ... mais là, si faut choisir entre des gens qui _cancellent_ un jeu et des gens qui _cancellent_ carrément des humains, le choix il est pas trop difficile. Et pourtant tu viens de te tromper.

----------


## Gero

Je vais être pragmatique, tu peux aussi organiser les choses autrement comme cela a été dit avant. Et puis en vrai c'est une équipe de cast, je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est a eux où non de valider ce qu'Ubi fait. Au pire tu change pour l'event ? En faire un "sur mesure" pour ce pays, une autre équipe de caster locale pour cette événement en particulier. Cette réponse ne va pas en satisfaire certains ici, mais je pense c'est une solution acceptable.
Mais bon, ils ont annulés tout le truc donc on peut tourner en rond longtemps comme ça. Et en plus je m'en bats les couilles de RS, je ne fait que réagir à ce que je vois.

----------


## Kriegor

> c'est à dire, que là, en l'occurrence, t'as quand même une casteuse trans à qui on demanderait de faire son travail avec son grand sourire (et devrait certainement gérer un twitter en flamme, accessoirement) dans un pays où les gens comme elles sont emprisonnés pour ça. Comment cette personne se débrouille avec ça ? Est-ce qu'UBI lui a demandé son avis sur ce projet ? Quel soutien elle aurait ? Aurait-elle la même liberté d'expression pendant un cast qu'ailleurs ? etc, etc ...


Alors, je vais parler pour moi, puisque j'appartiens à la communauté LGBTQ, mais je serais ravi d'aller imposer qui je suis aux Emirats Arabes Unis, pour commenter un match sur un jeu vidéo ! Je ne pense pas que tous les habitants des EAU sont obscurantistes. A vrai dire, je crois même, pour des raisons scientifiques, qu'ils ont la même proportion de LGBTQ chez eux, que peut-être certains jouent à Rainbow Six Siege, que peut-être ça leur permettra de voir qu'ils ne sont pas seuls, et que dans d'autres cultures, ce qu'ils sont peuvent vivre comme ils sont sans être enfermés ou qu'on cherche à les "soigner". Je ne prétendrais pas, bien sûr, avoir une grande importance, mais je crois que partager même un tout petit peu de nos cultures apporte plus que de se tourner le dos en mode "t'es méchant, bouuuuuuh".




> Au pire tu change pour l'event ? En faire un "sur mesure" pour ce pays, une autre équipe de caster locale pour cette événement en particulier. Cette réponse ne va pas en satisfaire certains ici, mais je pense c'est une solution acceptable.


Par contre, je ne soutiens pas ça.

----------


## Kimuji

> Je vais être pragmatique, tu peux aussi organiser les choses autrement comme cela a été dit avant. Et puis en vrai c'est une équipe de cast, je ne sais pas vraiment si à eu où non de valider ce qu'Ubi fait. Au pire tu change pour l'event ? En faire un "sur mesure" pour ce pays, une autre équipe de caster locale pour cette événement en particulier. Cette réponse ne va pas en satisfaire certains ici, mais je pense c'est une solution acceptable.
> Mais bon, ils ont annulés tout le truc donc on peut tourner en rond longtemps comme ça. Et en plus je m'en bats les couilles de RS, je ne fait que réagir à ce que je vois.


Mais oui, voilà la solution, pour les pays homophobes tu envoies une équipe 100% hétéro et pour les pays qui aiment pas les juifs une équipe sans juifs. Le pragmatisme quand même, c'est super efficace y'a pas à dire.




> Alors, je vais parler pour moi, puisque j'appartiens à la communauté LGBTQ, mais je serais ravi d'aller imposer qui je suis aux Emirats Arabes Unis, pour commenter un match sur un jeu vidéo ! Je ne pense pas que tous les habitants des EAU sont obscurantistes. A vrai dire, je crois même, pour des raisons scientifiques, qu'ils ont la même proportion de LGBTQ chez eux, que peut-être certains jouent à Rainbow Six Siege, que peut-être ça leur permettra de voir qu'ils ne sont pas seuls, et que dans d'autres cultures, ce qu'ils sont peuvent vivre comme ils sont sans être enfermés ou qu'on cherche à les "soigner".


On parle d'Ubisoft, une des caractéristiques de ce genre de grosse boite c'est que ça aime pas les prises de risque. A partir de là l'annulation est leur seule échappatoire. Ils auraient pu effectivement y aller et bien mettre en avant les membres LGBT de leur équipe histoire de mettre les pieds dans le plat bien comme il faut. Mais bon, on sait bien que c'est pas le genre de la maison.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Alors, je vais parler pour moi, puisque j'appartiens à la communauté LGBTQ, mais je serais ravi d'aller imposer qui je suis aux Emirats Arabes Unis, pour commenter un match sur un jeu vidéo ! Je ne pense pas que tous les habitants des EAU sont obscurantistes. A vrai dire, je crois même, pour des raisons scientifiques, qu'ils ont la même proportion de LGBTQ chez eux, que peut-être certains jouent à Rainbow Six Siege, que peut-être ça leur permettra de voir qu'ils ne sont pas seuls, et que dans d'autres cultures, ce qu'ils sont peuvent vivre comme ils sont sans être enfermés ou qu'on cherche à les "soigner". Je ne prétendrais pas, bien sûr, avoir une grande importance, mais je crois que partager même un tout petit peu de nos cultures apporte plus que de se tourner le dos en mode "t'es méchant, bouuuuuuh"..


à voir, quand c'est déjà ton métier de tous les jours, en fait. On peut aussi présumer que dans ce type de situation, tu subis déjà largement assez de toxicité au quotidien et provenant dans nos contrées pour ne pas s'en rajouter une couche.

----------


## pipoop

Mais le/la casteur peut pas faire son boulot a en distant?
tu garde le staff mais tu lui evites quand meme les emmerdes du pays en leur disant "ouais fuck on garde notre equipe tu va faire quoi?"

----------


## Haraban

Au delà de la communauté LGBTQ, on parle d'un pays qui n'hésite pas une seconde à enfermé des journalistes et des travailleurs étrangers, sans aucun espoir de libération pour eux. Sans parler du fait que le soupçon d'homo sexualité est une quasi garantie de passer par la case "peine de mort". Toute personne défendant la liberté d'expression ou les droits de l'homme finit sous les verrous et certains continuent de purger des peines d'enfermement alors que leur date de libération est dépassée depuis longtemps.
Personnellement, et même sans appartenir à la communauté LGBTQAZERTY+-*/, et on me dirait que ma prochaine mission c'est d'aller commenter un évènement jeux-vidéos aux EAU, je préférerai démissionner que de prendre un tel risque.

----------


## Kriegor

Ils ne prendraient jamais un tel risque diplomatique vis-à-vis de la France.

----------


## Haraban

Sans être moi-même dans la diplomatie je ne peux pas préjugé de ça. Tu as peut-être plus de connaissance que moi sur ce sujet.

----------


## La Clef

> Et c'est souvent des trucs LBGT qui bloquent. De mon point de vu, j'ai toujours l'impression qu'ils ne pensent qu'à eu et il feront tout pour te _cancel_ parce que tu rentre pas dans leur cercle de choses validées.


Ce que tu appelles "des trucs LGBT", ce sont les droits de l'homme (ou droits humains). Je sais que, de nos jours, ça fait vieux jeu mais ça paraissait furieusement moderne en 1948, au sortir de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, va savoir pourquoi. L'organisation d'événements sportifs ou e-sportifs par des pays qui n'ont pas de respect pour l'égalité des êtres humains en droits et en dignité est un classique de la politique de normalisation et d'acceptation menée par ces pays à l'égard de l'extérieur. 
Le problème n'est donc pas, à mon sens, que tel ou tel groupe proteste face à ce genre de manoeuvre politique car tout le monde devrait s'y opposer et empêcher, par une "politique de la honte", qui est la seule efficace actuellement, que des grosses boîtes ou des fédérations sportives se laissent acheter.

----------


## runner

A ce rythme là, on devrait interdire les évènements en chine, pays où la démocratie n'a pas lieu ce qui fait partie aussi des droits de l'homme. Pourtant le jeu vidéo est en chine.
As ton boycotté les jo en chine ? Non. C'est pour ça que je trouve ça un peu facile cette critique ultra facile envers un tournoi aux émirats arabes unis et de faire 2 poids 2 mesures.
La chine on y va parce que c'est un gros marché et qu'on ne peut pas cracher dessus alors que les emirats arabes unis, ça gueule un peu et on se ravise. Cela manque de cohérence dans les propos vire même de certains ici qu'on entend pas gueuler quand il y a des tournois en chine ou que tous les acteurs vont en chine.
Certes, faut pas cautionner le manquement aux drois de l'homme mais ubisoft, c'est une boite de jeu vidéo, pas une boite qui fait de la politique et ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un gouvernement qui crache sur les droits de l'homme qu'il n'y a pas des joueurs qui aimeraient justement pouvoir profiter d'un moment qui leur fait sentir qu'ils vivent aussi dans le même monde que nous.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les joueurs pensent qu'Ubisoft ait voulu organiser cet évènement aux EAU pour revendiquer publiquement leur mépris des droits de la communauté LGBTQ, ou parce que les organisateurs avaient envie de visiter ce coin


Je sais pas d’où tu sors ça mais ce n’est clairement pas le son de cloche dominant. Il va falloir sourcer un peu là.




> On a, une fois encore, une personne influente qui ouvre son pays à une autre culture, plus progressiste, et on fait machine arrière toute parce qu'il ne faut surtout surtout pas que ça se produise.


L’homosexualité est passible de peine de mort là-bas. Il faut arrêter de faire comme si c’était quelqu’un d’autre que les EAU qui dressaient un mur. Les joueurs, commentateurs, membres du staff ou spectateurs n’ont pas à risquer leurs vies pour une compétition. Que les EAU changent leurs lois d’abord.

----------


## Kriegor

> qui est la seule efficace actuellement


Exemples ?




> que des grosses boîtes ou des fédérations sportives se laissent acheter


A définir. Si tu viens tel que tu es, sans censurer ton produit ni tes équipes, peut-on dire que tu te laisses acheter, que tu te renies, que tu bafoues tes principes ? Je suis peut-être naïf mais entre des résidants que l'on expose de plus en plus à la culture occidentale et des résidants qui ne profitent que d'évènements culturels organisés par leur propre pays, j'ai tendance à penser que les premiers vont développer une plus grande ouverture d'esprit. Mais j'attends d'avoir tes exemples de pays avec lesquels on a coupé tout échange et ont, de fait, mis de l'eau dans leurs moeurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je sais pas d’où tu sors ça mais ce n’est clairement pas le son de cloche dominant. Il va falloir sourcer un peu là.


Je me suis plus que justifié je pense.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> A ce rythme là, on devrait interdire les évènements en chine, pays où la démocratie n'a pas lieu ce qui fait partie aussi des droits de l'homme. Pourtant le jeu vidéo est en chine.
> As ton boycotté les jo en chine ? Non.


 y a eu des formes de protestations et notamment aucun chef d'état occidental n'est allé assister à la cérémonie d'ouverture.

Après, y a une différence, mais peut-être justement parce que la communauté R6 a réussi à assez se mobiliser en amont. Alors qu'avec les comités olympiques, c'est plus compliqué.

----------


## Thelann

> Ils ne prendraient jamais un tel risque diplomatique vis-à-vis de la France.


Le gouvernement pas forcèment, mais quid de la frange de la population locale un peu plus traditionaliste ? On peut pas nier qu'il y'a un vrai risque en temps que LGBT+ à voyager via les émirats (un petit coup de google-fu sur les reco de voyage de différents pays suffit à s'en convaincre). En temps que boite c'est compliqué de mettre tes employés dans cette situation (micro aggressions, stress latent), et adapter l'équipe "juste pour cette fois", pour le coup c'est vraiment une solution de merde.

Et si le gouvernement ne prend pas part active, il peut très bien décidé de laisser faire/freiner l'enquête (voir le cas Alexandre Robert pour se donner une idée de ce que ça peut donner). 

J'apprécie ton optimisme, mais faut pas oublier que les règles du jeu peuvent être assez différentes dans d'autres parties du monde, et qu'être français n'est pas un bouclier magique non plus.

----------


## Silver

Ce qui est surtout dommage, c'est qu'Ubi ait attendu que ça grogne pour expliquer leur choix, alors qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de grandes connaissances en géopolitique pour comprendre que ce choix peut poser problème. Après, ils auraient pu faire pire en prenant l'Arabie Saoudite.

Quand à ceux qui disent qu'il n'y aurait pas de boycott pour la Chine, je rappellerai l'épisode de Blizzard avec la Chine, où un joueur et des commentateurs se sont fait bannir sur le champ pour avoir supporté Taiwan.
https://www.numerama.com/politique/5...-chinoise.html

Donc les risques sont réels quand il s'agit de "partager ses valeurs occidentales" aux pays qui sont à l'opposé.

----------


## runner

> y a eu des formes de protestations et notamment aucun chef d'état occidental n'est allé assister à la cérémonie d'ouverture.


Boycotter la cérémonie d'ouverture, c'est juste symbolique mais ça ne sert à rien à la fin. Cela ne fait rien avancé aux problèmes. C'est pour dire qu'on fait quelque chose en publique alors qu'on ne fait rien en vrai.




> Après, y a une différence, mais peut-être justement parce que la communauté R6 a réussi à assez se mobiliser en amont. Alors qu'avec les comités olympiques, c'est plus compliqué.


Les tournois de jeux vidéos en chine, cela existe et si on boycotte les émirats arabes unis, faudrait aussi boycotter la chine car niveau droit de l'homme c'est du même niveau. Sinon, ce n'est pas cohérent et certains semblent oublier cela ici.
Ce n'est pas que je suis pour un tournoi aux émirats arabes unis  mais quand on considère la chine comme un lieu normal pour faire des tournois d'esport, ce qui semble ne plus gêner grand monde, on ne peut pas faire 2 poids 2 mesures avec des plus petits pays qui n'ont pas plus ni moins de considérations pour les droits de l'homme.

----------


## La Clef

> Les tournois de jeux vidéos en chine, cela existe et si on boycotte les émirats arabes unis, faudrait aussi boycotter la chine car niveau droit de l'homme c'est du même niveau.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord. Il le faudrait aussi. Mais je ne vois pas comment on pourrait tirer argument du fait que cela se fasse peu ou que cela ne se fasse pas pour s'autoriser à toutes les compromissions.

----------


## Kriegor

La question que je soulève et sur laquelle j'insiste, c'est vaut-il mieux se fermer, clore tout rapport, tout échange, tout évènement, tout spectacle, tout, parce que, oui, la Chine, la Russie, le monde musulman et j'en passe ne respectent les droits que des hommes cisgenre et hétérosexuels de bonne famille ? Est-ce que cette politique de fermeture sans compromis que vous brandissez comme idéale nous amène quelque part ? Est-ce que les amener à incarner des personnes de genre, origine et sexualité diverses n'est pas déjà une touuuute petite bataille gagnée en soit ? Est-ce que faire la promotion de ces oeuvres chez eux n'est pas déjà une touuuute petite bataille gagnée en soit ? La raison pour laquelle la représentation des minorités est si importante dans nos médias est parce que c'est en banalisant, normalisant, ces représentations dès le plus jeune âge que l'on évite la formation de préjugés néfastes.

Je ne peux m'empêcher de me mettre à la place des personnes LGBTQ qui naissent dans les EAU et j'ai beau me retourner votre grande victoire dans la tête, je ne vois pas en quoi ça les aide qu'on ne fasse plus la promotion de Rainbow Six Siege là-bas. C'est une petite goutte d'eau, on n'allait pas organiser une gay pride, mais c'est mieux que rien non déjà ? En fait, pour aller encore plus loin dans ma pensée, et elle est certainement extrémiste, mais si les EAU avaient dit "ok pour organiser une gay pride chez nous", j'aurais voulu qu'elle se fasse aussi, même si derrière, ils appliquent avec leurs propres citoyens la loi du Coran.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce qui est surtout dommage, c'est qu'Ubi ait attendu que ça grogne pour expliquer leur choix, alors qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de grandes connaissances en géopolitique pour comprendre que ce choix peut poser problème. Après, ils auraient pu faire pire en prenant l'Arabie Saoudite.
> 
> Quand à ceux qui disent qu'il n'y aurait pas de boycott pour la Chine, je rappellerai l'épisode de Blizzard avec la Chine, où un joueur et des commentateurs se sont fait bannir sur le champ pour avoir supporté Taiwan.
> https://www.numerama.com/politique/5...-chinoise.html
> 
> Donc les risques sont réels quand il s'agit de "partager ses valeurs occidentales" aux pays qui sont à l'opposé.


C'était pro-Hong Kong. Et c'est Blizzard qui les a bannis (prouvant à quel point ils n'ont pas de face), pas les autorités chinoises. 

Et le stream du tournoi était hébergé à Taïwan. Pas grand chose à voir, donc.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blitzchung_controversy

----------


## pipoop

> La question que je soulève et sur laquelle j'insiste, c'est vaut-il mieux se fermer, clore tout rapport, tout échange, tout évènement, tout spectacle, tout, parce que, oui, la Chine, la Russie, le monde musulman et j'en passe ne respectent les droits que des hommes cisgenre et hétérosexuels de bonne famille ? Est-ce que cette politique de fermeture sans compromis que vous brandissez comme idéale nous amène quelque part ? Est-ce que les amener à incarner des personnes de genre, origine et sexualité diverses n'est pas déjà une touuuute petite bataille gagnée en soit ? Est-ce que faire la promotion de ces oeuvres chez eux n'est pas déjà une touuuute petite bataille gagnée en soit ? La raison pour laquelle la représentation des minorités est si importante dans nos médias est parce que c'est en banalisant, normalisant, ces représentations dès le plus jeune âge que l'on évite la formation de préjugés néfastes.


C'est pas non plus en envoyant les mecs au casse pipe que ca changera grand chose non plus
Est ce qu'en voulant ABSOLUMENT y avoir une representation diverse on obtient pas l'effet inverse en les braquant?

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est pas non plus en envoyant les mecs au casse pipe que ca changera grand chose non plus
> Est ce qu'en voulant ABSOLUMENT y avoir une representation diverse on obtient pas l'effet inverse en les braquant?


Ca c'est un argument qui est constamment utilisé par l'extrême droite, ou que j'ai lu je ne sais combien de fois dès qu'un jeu à la Last of Us 2 ou Star Wars: Squadrons sort. A trop montrer des minorités, on va encore plus braquer les fachos.
On ne cherche jamais à convertir les convaincus. Seulement les enfants, les ados, et à fortiori tous ceux dont l'opinion est encore malléable. Et ça, historiquement, ça marche. Des exemples, j'en ai plein. La France a été un pays extrêmement sexiste, extrêmement homophobe et extrêmement raciste.

----------


## Da-Soth

> *Paradox*, avec ses problèmes de changement de direction et de culture toxique, n’a pas fait beaucoup d’argent l’année dernière :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847163.html


Si ça pouvait leur faire sortir les doigts du cul et qu'ils reviennent au source.

----------


## akaraziel

> Ca c'est un argument qui est constamment utilisé par l'extrême droite, ou que j'ai lu je ne sais combien de fois dès qu'un jeu à la Last of Us 2 ou Star Wars: Squadrons sort. A trop montrer des minorités, on va encore plus braquer les fachos.
> On ne cherche jamais à convertir les convaincus. Seulement les enfants, les ados, et à fortiori tous ceux dont l'opinion est encore malléable. Et ça, historiquement, ça marche. Des exemples, j'en ai plein. La France a été un pays extrêmement sexiste, extrêmement homophobe et extrêmement raciste.


J'ai un peu de mal avec le passage "on cherche seulement à convertir les enfants et les ados". Je veux dire, c'est pas à eux de se faire une opinion ? Ou aux parents de leur expliquer que c'est tout à fait normal d'avoir deux papas/mamans, etc ? Enfin moi c'est ce que je fais avec mes gosses, tout en sachant qu'il peuvent très bien changer d'avis en grandissant parce que de toutes façons ils VONT se faire leur propre avis.
Avec le terme "conversion", j'ai l'impression que tu parles d'une secte ou d'une religion.

On revient à la discussion qu'on a eu tous les deux vis à vis de TLOU2 : je suis pas sûr qu'insérer telle ou telle pratique sexuelle/religieuse/whatever au chausse pied soit la véritable solution, d'autant plus aux EAU où je rejoins l'avis de Pipoop. 
C'est pas un JV ou un event qui va subitement leur faire réaliser qu'ils ont un (gros) train social de retard, surtout quand ça peut aller jusqu'à la peine de mort.

Par contre j'ai pas connaissance qu'il y ai eu des soucis avec Squadrons.

----------


## Thelann

> Ca c'est un argument qui est constamment utilisé par l'extrême droite, ou que j'ai lu je ne sais combien de fois dès qu'un jeu à la Last of Us 2 ou Star Wars: Squadrons sort. A trop montrer des minorités, on va encore plus braquer les fachos.
> On ne cherche jamais à convertir les convaincus. Seulement les enfants, les ados, et à fortiori tous ceux dont l'opinion est encore malléable. Et ça, historiquement, ça marche. Des exemples, j'en ai plein. La France a été un pays extrêmement sexiste, extrêmement homophobe et extrêmement raciste.


Sur le fond je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais tu sembles occulter un point qui pour le coup me parait fondammental. Il y'a un vrai risque physique et moral pour les personnes envoyées au casse pipe. Or ça me parait légitime qu'une boite ne veuille pas forcer un tel risque sur leurs employés.

Après je te rejoins, c'est pas en nous enfermant dans notre beau manteau blanc d'occidental qu'on va arranger les choses, d'autant qu'on est loin d'être irréprochables non plus.

----------


## runner

> Je suis parfaitement d'accord. Il le faudrait aussi. Mais je ne vois pas comment on pourrait tirer argument du fait que cela se fasse peu ou que cela ne se fasse pas pour s'autoriser à toutes les compromissions.


Je suis bien d'accord mais je constate juste que ça gueule pour les EAU et à chaque fois qu'il y en a en Chine, ça ne gueule pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Où est KOUB ? :Cigare:

----------


## Orhin

> J'ai un peu de mal avec le passage "on cherche seulement à convertir les enfants et les ados". Je veux dire, c'est pas à eux de se faire une opinion ?


J'ai du mal à ranger le racisme ou l'homophonie dans la simple "opinion".




> Ou aux parents de leur expliquer que c'est tout à fait normal d'avoir deux papas/mamans, etc ? Enfin moi c'est ce que je fais avec mes gosses, tout en sachant qu'il peuvent très bien changer d'avis en grandissant parce que de toutes façons ils VONT se faire leur propre avis.


Ben tes gosses ont la chance d'avoir des parents un minimum intelligents et ouverts d'esprit.
C'est pas le cas de tout le monde.

Après je suis d'accord que le terme "convertir" n'est pas vraiment adapté, mais croire que seuls les parents sont responsables de l'éducation de leur gosse c'est un peu illusoire (on a tous été influencés par la société qui nous entoure en grandissant).

----------


## Kriegor

> Par contre j'ai pas connaissance qu'il y ai eu des soucis avec Squadrons.


Il s'est fait basher à sa sortie ; les avis sur des sites comme metacritic étaient remplis de commentaires du style : "il faut plus de 5 minutes de cinématiques avant de voir le premier homme blanc à l'écran". C'était pas du niveau de TLoU2 mais au moins de celui de Mad Max: Fury Road.

----------


## akaraziel

> J'ai du mal à ranger le racisme ou l'homophonie dans la simple "opinion".


J'avais pas d'autres mots en tête mais je suis d'accord.  :;): 





> Ben tes gosses ont la chance d'avoir des parents un minimum intelligents et ouverts d'esprit.
> C'est pas le cas de tout le monde.
> 
> Après je suis d'accord que le terme "convertir" n'est pas vraiment adapté, mais croire que seuls les parents sont responsables de l'éducation de leur gosse c'est un peu illusoire (on a tous été influencés par la société qui nous entoure en grandissant).


On est d'accord il n'y a pas que les parents, il y a aussi les fréquentations, l'expérience de vie. C'est pour ça que je disais que de toutes façons ils vont se faire un avis en grandissant.  :;): 





> Il s'est fait basher à sa sortie ; les avis sur des sites comme metacritic étaient remplis de commentaires du style : "il faut plus de 5 minutes de cinématiques avant de voir le premier homme blanc à l'écran". C'était pas du niveau de TLoU2 mais au moins de celui de Mad Max: Fury Road.


J'étais pas du tout au courant. Y'en a qui ont vraiment un problème.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kriegor

> On est d'accord il n'y a pas que les parents, il y a aussi les fréquentations, l'expérience de vie. C'est pour ça que je disais que de toutes façons ils vont se faire un avis en grandissant.


Justement. C'est un jeu d'influences. Ca ne te plait peut-être pas mais c'est clairement pour ça qu'il faut les exposer à des héros et autres personnages charismatiques issus de toutes identités.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me suis plus que justifié je pense.


Ta position certes mais pas le passage que j’ai cité. Ta réaction ressemble fortement un homme de paille : tu prêtes à la "communauté" une attitude qui n’a pas été la sienne et tu ne fais que répondre à cette fausse attitude.

Tu évites aussi d’adresser la mise en danger, réelle, des personnes qui seraient amenées à participer à cet évènement que ce soit via leur travail ou en tant que simple spectateur. C’est pourtant un point central des critiques, en particulier pour la commentatrice trans dont une partie de la famille habite justement aux EAU. Donc elle connaît plutôt bien le sujet.

Il ne faudrait pas non plus ignorer que ce genre d’évènement est aussi un moyen pour ce genre de pays de se créer une image plus tolérante qu’il ne l’est en réalité. Participer en tant qu’homme homosexuel à un ce genre d’évènement comme ici aux EAU, c’est donner l’impression que les EAU sont plutôt cools vis-à-vis de l’homosexualité. Alors qu’elle est punie par la mort (surtout pour les hommes). Je pense qu’on peut facilement comprendre pourquoi des gens, en particulier des membres de la communauté LGBTQ+, refuseraient de jouer le jeu quand bien même leur sécurité serait assurée.

Tu noteras que le jeu contient des personnages LGBTQ+ et que le jeu est disponible aux EAU. Donc les joueurs de ce pays sont déjà exposé à ces personnages. Et ça ne met en danger personne.

----------


## Kriegor

> Ta position certes mais pas le passage que j’ai cité. Ta réaction ressemble fortement un homme de paille : tu prêtes à la "communauté" une attitude qui n’a pas été la sienne et tu ne fais que répondre à cette fausse attitude.
> 
> Tu évites aussi d’adresser la mise en danger, réelle, des personnes qui seraient amenées à participer à cet évènement que ce soit via leur travail ou en tant que simple spectateur. C’est pourtant un point central des critiques, en particulier pour la commentatrice trans dont une partie de la famille habite justement aux EAU. Donc elle connaît plutôt bien le sujet.
> 
> Il ne faudrait pas non plus ignorer que ce genre d’évènement est aussi un moyen pour ce genre de pays de se créer une image plus tolérante qu’il ne l’est en réalité. Participer en tant qu’homme homosexuel à un ce genre d’évènement comme ici aux EAU, c’est donner l’impression que les EAU sont plutôt cools vis-à-vis de l’homosexualité. Alors qu’elle est punie par la mort (surtout pour les hommes). Je pense qu’on peut facilement comprendre pourquoi des gens, en particulier des membres de la communauté LGBTQ+, refuseraient de jouer le jeu quand bien même leur sécurité serait assurée.


Je n'ai pas justifié ma réaction parce que ma posture était ouvertement ironique, ne comprenant pas l'attitude conduisant les joueurs à se congratuler que cette compétition d'un jeu pro LGBTQ n'ait finalement pas lieu dans un pays qui a besoin d'évoluer sur ce sujet. Je suis bien conscient que personne ne reprochait à Ubisoft d'y aller par désir de faire du tourisme dans ce beau pays.

Ton 1er argument est tout à fait légitime et si Ubisoft est revenu en arrière pour protéger une commentatrice trans dont la famille vit là-bas, c'est une très bonne chose.

En revanche, si les EAU font venir Ubisoft parce qu'ils désirent montrer qu'ils seraient plus tolérants envers les LGBTQ, en plus d'avoir allumé les projecteurs sur la façon dont ils sont traités jusqu'à présent, et certainement interrogé au moins quelques-uns (ne serait-ce que les premiers intéressés) sur le sujet là-bas, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une mauvaise chose. Je remercie même Ubisoft d'avoir tenté d'organiser cette compétition dans ce pays. J'espère qu'ils s'inviteront en Russie et en Chine parce-que, eux, ils ne se gênent pas pour affirmer publiquement qu'ils conchient toutes les personnes qui ne sont pas cis-hétéro.




> Tu noteras que le jeu contient des personnages LGBTQ+ et que le jeu est disponible aux EAU. Donc les joueurs de ce pays sont déjà exposé à ces personnages. Et ça ne met en danger personne.


Et c'est une très bonne chose. En faire la promotion une chose encore meilleure. Le gouvernement chinois a très bien compris que s'il ne faisait rien contre la représentation des minorités, il allait se retrouver avec une population plus tolérante et donc moins en phase avec leurs délires virilistes.

----------


## akaraziel

> Justement. C'est un jeu d'influences. Ca ne te plait peut-être pas mais c'est clairement pour ça qu'il faut les exposer à des héros et autres personnages charismatiques issus de toutes identités.


Tu penses sincèrement qu'il suffit simplement de les exposer à des personnages à identités diverses pour que ça fonctionne ? D'autant plus dans des pays où les droits de l'homme on se torche avec ?
Perso j'en suis pas convaincu, et je pense de mon côté qu'il faut bien plus de paramètres pour arriver à toucher quelqu'un de réfractaire (si tant est qu'il/elle est ouverte(e) d'esprit), surtout quand ça touche l'aspect légal. Tant qu'il existera des peines aussi lourdes vis à vis de la diversité sexuelle dans ces pays, il y aura toujours un énorme frein à leur ouverture culturelle puisque tu risque littéralement ta vie à afficher ta préférence.

----------


## Kriegor

> Tu penses sincèrement qu'il suffit simplement de les exposer à des personnages à identités diverses pour que ça fonctionne ? D'autant plus dans des pays où les droits de l'homme on se torche avec ?
> Perso j'en suis pas convaincu, et je pense de mon côté qu'il faut bien plus de paramètres pour arriver à toucher quelqu'un de réfractaire (si tant est qu'il/elle est ouverte(e) d'esprit), surtout quand ça touche l'aspect légal. Tant qu'il existera des peines aussi lourdes vis à vis de la diversité sexuelle dans ces pays, il y aura toujours un énorme frein à leur ouverture culturelle puisque tu risque littéralement ta vie à afficher ta préférence.


Je pense que c'est la combinaison d'énormément de paramètres et que tu n'arriveras à rien en cherchant une solution miracle. Je crois également que toutes les études scientifiques me donnent raison. Nous sommes influencés par nos médias (au sens large : télé, jeux, livres etc). S'interroger sur les stéréotypes qu'ils véhiculent est terriblement important.

----------


## Croaker

> Un stream est annoncé pour les 5 ans de *NieR: Automata* le 23 Février. Quelque chose devrait être annoncé :


C'est un animé qui a été annoncé.
Trailer (Jp) :



(plus des trucs autour du jeu mobile mais je sais que ca n'interesse personne ici)

Le site 
https://nierautomata-anime.com/

----------


## Silver

> Je crois également que toutes les études scientifiques me donnent raison.


Là on est dans le haut niveau d'expertise CPC.  ::O: 

À part ça, *Epic* annonce offrir des contrats permanents à tous ses employés d'assurance-qualité :
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...porary-workers

Les studios ukrainiens envoient leurs employés en sécurité en dehors du pays, pour d'autres comme *GSC Game Word* (Stalker 2), on ne sait pas encore la situation.
https://www.axios.com/dmarket-ukrain...5d239c9c5.html




> The big picture: While most citizens of Ukraine have no choice but to stay put, some business leaders are able to weigh the difficult decision of whether to relocate.
> Alexey Menshikov, who runs indie video game studio Beatshapers, told Axios that his studio has a “worst case scenario” plan to move to another country, but is hoping for the best. He said his 30 or so employees have largely chosen to stay where they are.
> **One of Ukraine’s tech companies more visible to the West, the development studio GSC Game Word, is wrapping up development on a sequel to its S.T.A.L.K.E.R. gaming franchise. A rep for the studio declined to comment about how it’s dealing with the current situation.Earlier this week, an Israeli cloud computing company said it would relocate nearly one thousand employees from Ukraine to Turkey for a couple of weeks, according to local media reports.Panchenko said that peers initially told him he was overreacting but some have also chosen to move their teams from the country, at least temporarily.


Edit :



> C'était pro-Hong Kong. Et c'est Blizzard qui les a bannis (prouvant à quel point ils n'ont pas de face), pas les autorités chinoises. 
> 
> Et le stream du tournoi était hébergé à Taïwan. Pas grand chose à voir, donc.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blitzchung_controversy


Merci pour la correction. Mon point est que participer à des événements organisés dans des pays à régime autoritaire est un risque pour les participants qui ne correspondent pas à ce que le pays en question souhaite avoir. Et comme ils invitent ces événements à coup de grandes sommes d'argent, les organisateurs peuvent vite être contrains d'agir dans le sens de ces pays plutôt que celui de leur communauté. Blizzard est la preuve que ça ne fonctionne pas toujours.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,

Eternity’s End, la dernière grosse mise à jour de l’extension Shadowlands de *World Of Warcraft* est sortie aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...-is-out-today/




*Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance 2* doit sortir cette année sur PC. Pas la suite du « moyen » Dungeons & Dragons: Dark Alliance, le port direct de la sortie sur PS2, comme le précédent :

https://www.pcgamer.com/baldurs-gate...-pc-this-year/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Jason Schreier), il y aura bien un *Kalof* cette année (Modern Warfare 2) mais pas l’année prochaine … Bon y aura Kalof Warzone 2 cette année en plus :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...-fill-the-gap/





*Activision* répond étrangement "We have an exciting slate of premium and free-to-play Call of Duty experiences for this year, next year and beyond. Reports of anything otherwise are incorrect. We look forward to sharing more details when the time is right." :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-20...ision-refutes/

Un hotfix devrait être déployé cette semaine pour les problèmes de DirectX 12 de *Total War: Warhammer 3* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-wa...ive-this-week/

*House Flipper 2* a été annoncé pour 2023. Pendant ce temps, House Flipper premier du nom a reçu un DLC Cyberpunk en Janvier et une extension sur la ferme doit arriver bientôt :

https://www.pcgamer.com/house-flippe...ation-in-2023/







Où on parle du* battle royale* et de don futur :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/the-futur...res-no-circle/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le nouveau personnage de la prochaine saison d’*Apex Legends* serait Kuben Blisk, qui vient à la base de Titanfall :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387276.html

La mise à jour 1.18.2 de *Minecraft* sera déployée le 28 Février :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/1-18-2-release-date

Le metroidvania *Souldiers* a une démo pour la semaine sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/souldiers/steam-next-fest-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1419160/Souldiers/




La marque *Hooked On You* a été déposée … C’est un dating sim … Par Behaviour Interactive … Dans l’univers de Dead By Daylight … :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dead-by-daylight/dating-sim

----------


## Kriegor

> Là on est dans le haut niveau d'expertise CPC.


Tu connais des études scientifiques qui démontrent que nous ne sommes pas influencés par nos médias ?

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Road To Vostok*, très inspiré d’Escape From Tarkov, a été annoncé. Une démo publique doit être présentée au 3ème trimestre 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/road-to-vostok-un...res-ambitieux/




Les essais gratuits de *Final Fantasy XIV* sont de retour :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/free-tria...sy-xiv-resume/

Le jeu de plateformes *Super CatBoy* a lui aussi une démo jouable pour la semaine sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/super-cat...ext-fest-demo/




Le jeu de réflexion en coop *KeyWe* a reçu aujourd’hui un DLC nommé The 100th Grand Ol' Telepost Tournament, uniquement sur Steam pour le moment :

https://gamerant.com/keywe-co-op-tou...-xbox-release/




Le jeu d’aventures *Warhammer 40,000: Shootas, Blood & Teef* doit sortir cet été sur PC et Xbox … et a droit à une démo jouable sur Steam pour la semaine :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/wa...planquez-vous/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Blood__Teef/




*Monster Hunter Rise* passera en version 3.9.0 demain :

https://wccftech.com/monster-hunter-...h-3-9-0-notes/





Du gameplay pour *Kirby and the Forgotten Land* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kirby-and...-kirby-to-eat/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Godzilla et King Kong viendrait faire un tour dans *Kalof Warzone* un de ces jours :

https://www.gamesradar.com/godzilla-...f-duty-leaker/

*Bandai Namco* va lancer un concours autour d'Elden Ring dont les récompenses seront des titres de Lords et de Lady en Grande Bretagne :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ies-and-lords/

Les versions Xbox et Switch de *Fall Guys* sont bientôt prêtes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...eloper-claims/

Ça doit être la mode, alors voici la présentation d’un demake PS1 de *Dead Space* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...retro-amazing/

----------


## KOUB

Un mod pour le jeu de combat en VR *Blade & Sorcery*, qui rajoute 60 personnages star Wars à combattre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/you-c...blade-sorcery/




Le jeu d’aventures *Songs of Glimmerwick* devrait sortir en 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/son...elles-melodies




*Citizen Sleeper* est un RPG – Jeu de plateau qui doit sortir sur Steam au printemps :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-game-and-rpg




*Settlement Survival* est un mélange entre Banished et Rimworld, disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/settlemen...ivor-hands-on/




Le mod VR pour *Cyberpunk 2077* devrait sortir avant la fin de la semaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cyberpunk-20...-of-this-week/

Le jeu d’horreur-survie en VR *Return to Kurgans*k est disponible sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/return-to-kurgans...horreur-en-vr/




Interview de Andrew Shouldice, le créateur de *Tunic*, qui sort le 16 Mars sur PC et Xbox :

https://www.actugaming.net/interview...uldice-476028/

Où on parle du Lore caché dans *Assassin’s Creed Unity*, en prévision d’AC Origin … Avant que le plan de connexion des deux opus ne change :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...n-twelve-lore/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un *State of Play* devrait avoir lieu en Mars pour annoncer entre autres la date de sortie de God of War: Ragnarok :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-playstati...-release-date/

Ça se passe bien pour *Elden Ring* dans les tests :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-games-ever/

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-review...fic-1848582567

1.5 milliard de dollars de microtransactions sur *Kalof Mobile* depuis sa sortie :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6500961/

----------


## KOUB

Une bande-annonce pour présenter la première saison de *Babylon’s Fall* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15350...a-saison-1.htm








Les configurations minimale et requise pour le jeu d’ailleurs :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15349...mes-sur-pc.htm

Encore une bande-annonce pour *Shadow Warrior 3* qui sort le 1er Mars sur PS4, Xbox One et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/shad...meplay-trailer




*Lost In Play* est un point’n click qui doit sortir cet été sur Steam … Et aui a bien évidemment une démo pour la semaine :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/los...ofessor-layton

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Lost_in_Play/




*Apex Legends Mobile* sortira en Australie, Nouvelle Zélande, Singapour, Malaisie, Philippines, Indonésie, Mexique, Pérou, Argentine, et Colombie le 28 Février pour commencer :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...country-launch

Nintendo présente quelques circuits de *Chocobo GP*, qui sort le 10 Mars sur Switch :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...tions-revealed





L’ouverture de *Personna 3* pour les 25 ans de la franchise :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-opening...r-anniversary/




Le PDG d’EA pense bien que les jeux *FIFA* peuvent se passer de la marque FIFA surtout s’ils continuent à demander plus d’argent. Voire même que ça empêche la série d’avoir plus de succès:

https://www.actugaming.net/fifa-andr...marque-479561/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ters-on-a-box/

La production de *Dragon Age 4* est à moitié terminée selon Bioware :

https://www.actugaming.net/dragon-ag...rminee-479553/

Le jeu de bagarre *Dragon Ball FighterZ* entrera sur le Game Pass demain :

https://gamerant.com/dragon-ball-fighterz-pc-game-pass/

Vous pouvez maintenant vérifier la compatibilité de vos jeux Steam avec le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/...-compatibility

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le projet de casque de réalité virtuelle/augmentée d’*Apple* aurait dépassé l’étape du prototype :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...e-sources-say/

Les *Daft Punk* ont streamé leur concert de 1997 sur Twitch :

https://www.thegamer.com/daft-punk-s...ert-on-twitch/

Pour les 5 ans de *NieR Automata*, un projet d’anime a été annoncé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15347...ans-du-jeu.htm

----------


## KOUB

Bien que la version PS4 vienne avec un upgrade gratuit vers la version PS5 et coute 10$ de moins … 68% des *Horizon Forbidden West* vendus la semaine dernière en Grande Bretagne étaient des versions PS5 :

https://www.thegamer.com/horizon-for...ced-sony-scam/

C’est bien beau de construire des usines pour produire plein de microprocesseurs pour que la pénurie de composants cesse … Mais il faut aussi des gens avec des compétences particulières pour faire tourner le machin :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skill-shorta...ctor-shortage/

*Sony* dément les accusations de sexisme et de licenciement abusif portées par une ancienne employée :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050847191.html

228.7 millions de joueurs actifs sur les 369.7 millions d’habitants des USA et du Canada. Sur portables :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-us-and-canada

Les exécutifs du vendeur d’équipement de fitness connectés haut de gamme *Peloton*, qui a bien des problèmes en ce moment, en a eu un autre en Septembre. De la rouille apparaissait sur ses appareils vendus fort chers à des clients fort peu contents. C’était vraiment au mauvais moment, car un enfant était mort quelques mois auparavant à cause du design défectueux d’un de leurs tapis de course, ce qui a donné lieu à un couteux rappel de produits … Et donc, les exécutifs ont eu le plan un peu con de faire appliquer un produit pour couvrir la rouille extérieure et vendre quand même les vélos rouillés … Sauf que les vélos étaient quand même rouillés à l’intérieur, et donc vendus en l’état :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...xercise-bikes/

https://gizmodo.com/peloton-rusted-bikes-1848576618

Une loi proposée à New York empêcherait les applications de promettre une *livraison en 15 minutes*, afin d’éviter qu’il arrive aux petits magasins de la ville ce qui est arrivé aux taxis avec Uber et Lyft :

https://gizmodo.com/nyc-bill-would-p...-de-1848575989

Une application nommée “*MAGA Hub — Truth Social Trump*” fait le plein sur le Google Play Store. C’est une arnaque contenant des achats in-app, qui ne fonctionne pas vraiment, visant à attirer ceux qui voudraient se connecter à la copie de réseau social de Donald Trump. Chais pas si ça vaut le coup de pré-cocher la mensualisation des dons sur son site de campagne :

https://gizmodo.com/fake-android-app...ump-1848578038

Dans un mouvement étonnant de sa part, *Ubisof*t change le lieu son tournoi de Rainbow Six Siege prévu initialement à Abu Dhabi, capitale des Emirats Arabes Unis en écoutant les protestations des joueurs … Qu’ils considèrent par contre toujours trop cons pour comprendre l’intérêt des NFT :

https://kotaku.com/rainbow-six-siege...-lg-1848578882

*Cupra* (la marque sport de SEAT) a lancé son Metaverse, Metahype (oui, des gens ont été payés très cher pour ce nom) … Où il sera possible de conduire leurs voitures électriques … vendues en NFT avec les vraies voitures électriques du vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable … J’aurai dû faire marketeux comme boulot … Je serai vraiment payé à avoir des idées à la con. Cher en plus, je suis sûr :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/cup...e-2054955.html

*Amazon* poursuit deux entreprises ayant mis en contact des vendeurs avec des particuliers prêt à laisser de faux avis positifs sur la plateforme contre un produit ou des bons d’achat :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...4_4408996.html

Ne vous inquiétez pas trop pour *Bobby Kotick*, qui avait dit recevoir le salaire minimal californien tant que les affaires de harcèlement et de sexisme n’étaient pas réglées … Si Microsoft décide qu’il a fait pour le mieux, il touchera 22 millions de dollars de stock-options cet été et retrouvera son salaire habituel :

https://twitter.com/stephentotilo/st...90728691843072

https://www.thegamer.com/bobby-kotic...zzard-ubisoft/

Un bouquin aurait identifié le vil piratin derrière le vol de *3.68 millions d’Ether* en 2016, qui équivalent à 11 milliards de dollars aujourd’hui :

https://gizmodo.com/hacker-behind-11...tif-1848577454

Une chaine de cover des musiques des jeux *Megaman* au piano. Parce que :

https://www.destructoid.com/this-cha...music-is-sick/

----------


## Silver

> Tu connais des études scientifiques qui démontrent que nous ne sommes pas influencés par nos médias ?


Je ne connais pas d'études scientifiques qui disent toutes la même chose non, et ce de façon générale. Surtout que tu pars du postulat que les médias ont une influence positive sur notre perception des enjeux sociaux, et donc que médiatiser X enjeu social va avoir des conséquences positives sur le public visé.

Hors, si on prend une étude scientifique comme celle réalisée par l'Université de Laval, on apprend que plusieurs études scientifiques vont dire que l'influence des médias a un effet négatif sur notre perception, et d'autres études pour dire que cela a un effet positif :
https://www.cem.ulaval.ca/wp-content...fetsmedias.pdf

Ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est d'oser dire que "toutes les études scientifiques" te donnent raison, alors que ce n'est pas comme ça que la science fonctionne. Tout simplement.

Quelques morceaux choisis :



> Dans cet environnement médiatique fragmenté et individualisé, plusieurs chercheurs remettent donc en cause la thèse d’un effet important des médias, voire la pertinence, dans le contexte actuel, du concept de « médias de masse ». Les études sur les médias de masse réalisées durant les années 1940 et 1950 ont conclu aux effets limités des médias. Ces études, rappellent Bennett et Iyengar (2008), étaient toutefois réalisées dans le contexte d’un présystème des médias de masse, à une époque où la société était fondée sur l’importance des regroupements et réseaux de socialisation tels la famille, les partis politiques, les églises, les syndicats. Plus tard, à mesure que les individus se détacheront de ces réseaux et que la présence des médias de masse augmentera, davantage de preuves d’effets directs des médias seront observées par les chercheurs.
> 
> Or, aujourd’hui, alors que les récepteurs exercent un plus grand choix quant au contenu des messages et aux sources médiatiques auxquels ils s’exposent, les effets des médias semblent, encore une fois, varier (...)





> Selon Bennett et Iyengar (2008), les travaux théoriques récents suggèrent que, dans une telle période de compétition et de polarisation des opinions, les médias tendent à fournir une information politique plus biaisée dans l’objectif de gagner des parts de marché (Mullainathan et Shleifer, 2005). Dans ce contexte, affirment Bennet et Iyengar, on peut donc supposer un effet de renforcement des opinions préalables. L’accroissement de l’exposition sélective basée sur les préférences partisanes laisse donc présager une nouvelle ère des « effets minimaux » des médias, principalement en ce qui a trait aux effets persuasifs (...)


Pour résumer, à l'heure actuelle, il n'est pas garanti que l'exposition plus importante de certains sujets fasse adhérer un public réfractaire à ces sujets, puisque la polarisation des médias à tendance à faire camper les individus dans leurs opinions préalablement formées.

Et quand bien même cela aurait un effet positif pour certains, on peut encore se demander combien de temps ça prendra pour que ces opinions deviennent acceptées par une majorité d'une population et surtout de son gouvernement.
Mais là encore, tu ne fais que tenter d'ignorer les problèmes réels et actuels que posent les lois et la politique d'un pays à l'encontre d'une communauté, en pensant qu'il suffit d'y aller pour que tout soit arrangé en quelques jours.

----------


## Kriegor

> Je ne connais pas d'études scientifiques qui disent toutes la même chose non, et ce de façon générale. Surtout que tu pars du postulat que les médias ont une influence positive sur notre perception des enjeux sociaux, et donc que médiatiser X enjeu social va avoir des conséquences positives sur le public visé.[...] Mais là encore, tu ne fais que tenter d'ignorer les problèmes réels et actuels que posent les lois et la politique d'un pays à l'encontre d'une communauté, *en pensant qu'il suffit d'y aller pour que tout soit arrangé en quelques jours.*


Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé. Je n'ai pas voulu dire "Toutes les études scientifiques me donnent raison. Les médias d'information ont une influence positive sur notre perception des enjeux sociaux". J'ai uniquement voulu dire ce que j'ai écrit : "Je crois également que toutes les études scientifiques me donnent raison. Nous sommes influencés par nos médias (au sens large : télé, jeux, livres etc). S'interroger sur les stéréotypes qu'ils véhiculent est terriblement important."

On peut l'être négativement, on peut l'être positivement, on peut opérer une sélection qui va venir renforcer nos stéréotypes etc. J'affirme, mais vraiment sans crainte, que nous sommes influencés par les programmes, films, livres, émissions, spectacles auxquels nous assistons.

Dès lors, ça a une importance de représenter des minorités dans un jeu vidéo. Des enfants qui vont grandir avec uniquement des héros mâles blanc cis-hétéro ne seront pas influencés de la même manière et ne partageront pas les mêmes stéréotypes que des enfants qui vont grandir avec des héros de tout genre, toute origine, toute identité sexuelle. Si tu présentes toutes les filles comme des jolies et jeunes princesses sans défense qui attendent le prince charmant, ça a un impact. Et je risque le fait de penser qu'aucune étude scientifique ne démontre le contraire.

Quant à la partie en gras, je trouve ça malhonnête de simplifier une journée d'arguments ainsi et me prêter une telle pensée. Non, je ne crois pas que la présence d'une compétition de Rainbow Six Siege aux EAU allaient unir l'humanité et faire voler les cochons. Je me cite :
"Je ne prétendrais pas, bien sûr, avoir une grande importance"
"C'est une petite goutte d'eau"
"Je pense que c'est la combinaison d'énormément de paramètres et que tu n'arriveras à rien en cherchant une solution miracle."
On est soumis à des milliards d'interactions dont la quasi totalité n'atteint pas le domaine du conscient.

Pour clore ce volet, je tiens à dire que je n'ai pas vraiment d'opinion sur si c'était mieux ou pas d'organiser cet évènement aux EAU. Il me manque tellement d'informations. Une majorité de personnes y étaient opposés donc j'avais envie de faire ma Marcela Iacub, prendre position pour l'indéfendable, afin de pousser la réflexion. Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé ça intéressant, mais je ne veux pas prendre en otage le topic plus longtemps.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Boycotter la cérémonie d'ouverture, c'est juste symbolique mais ça ne sert à rien à la fin. Cela ne fait rien avancé aux problèmes. C'est pour dire qu'on fait quelque chose en publique alors qu'on ne fait rien en vrai..


à la base, je rappelais juste que si si, y a eu du mouvement de protestation par rapport aux JO en Chine, et que ce mouvement a eu lieu au plus haut niveau diplomatique et que c'est pas juste une lubie qui touche les LGBT, et exclusivement quand ça touche de l'eSport.
Au niveau de l'efficacité du bazar, je me prononce pas ... après c'est peut être un détail pour toi de se faire snober sa cérémonie d'ouverture, mais pour un chef d'Etat, ça la fout quand même un peu mal d'investir autant de pognon pour impressionner l'Humanité en mondovision pour au final n'avoir personne pour goûter les petits fours.
Imagine que tu fasses un prêt cofidis pour ton mariage et y a que ta mère qui te supportes assez pour venir. 

Après la solution aux malheurs du monde, je l'ai pas et même si je l'avais, elle serait hors charte.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Vu la longueur du débat du moment, j'ai la flemme de chercher si ça a déjà été KOUBé :

https://overclocking.com/nvidia-le-l...s-est-un-fake/

Un logiciel qui promettait de faire sauter les restrictions anti minage des dernières nvidia était en fait une bonne grosse compil de malwares 

Étrangement, j'ai un peu du mal à compatir pour tous ceux qui sont tombés dans le panneau

----------


## ExPanda

Oh là là, non, il faut pas se réjouir du malheur de certains.

C'est pas bien.


Les pauvres.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il s'est fait basher à sa sortie ; les avis sur des sites comme metacritic étaient remplis de commentaires du style : "il faut plus de 5 minutes de cinématiques avant de voir le premier homme blanc à l'écran". C'était pas du niveau de TLoU2 mais au moins de celui de Mad Max: Fury Road.


Ouais enfin ce genre de réflexion montre bien que certains ont un gros soucis quand on parle de genre ou de couleur de peau. Je suis d'accord que pousser trop fort façon "Tu va l'accepter notre putain de minorité ?" c'est pas très constructif, mais faut pas non plus tenir compte de chaque réflexion d'abrutis infoutus d'accepter l'idée qu'il n'y a pas que des hommes blancs hétéros à mettre en scène.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh déjà c'est  un premier bon filtre pour détecter  les connards du web  ::lol::

----------


## ExPanda

> Beh déjà c'est  un premier bon filtre pour détecter  les connards du web


Pas mieux.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> La question c'est surtout pourquoi essayer à tout prix de mettre en scène des déviants ?


Oui tiens, pourquoi on ne fait pas plutôt des séries de 20 saisons sur des gens à qui ils n'arrivent absolument rien et qui vont en vacances chaque année au même endroit ...

----------


## Kimuji

> La question c'est surtout pourquoi essayer à tout prix de mettre en scène des déviants ?


On est pas hors charte là ou j'ai pas saisi la blague?

----------


## Blackogg

> On est pas hors charte là ou j'ai pas saisi la blague?


Kotan est un troll. Vous pouvez le rajouter dans votre pokédex (type: puant) si ce n'était pas déjà fait.
Et oui, c'est hors-charte.

----------


## Kimuji

Ok, on modobell.

----------


## Zerger

Au lieu de lâcher à tour de rôle votre insulte pour cocher la case "J'ai fait ma BA du jour", vous pouvez simplement le modobell et le mettre en ignore list. 
Ca pourrait éviter de rendre ce topic encore plus dégueulasse à lire...

----------


## Kimuji

T'inquiètes c'est fait.

----------


## runner

J'ai hâte de voir les gens gueuler quand il va y avoir un tournoi esport en Russie vu qu'elle vient de prouver être pire ou en tout cas pas moins que les EAU en terme de droit de l'homme. J'oserai employer le point godwin tant il serait mérité pour un certain dictateur qui croit les avoir plus grosses que les autres mais on va rester poli.

En tout cas courage et pensée à 4A games, les créateurs des metro qui sont à Kiev et doivent avoir peur pour leur vie.

----------


## Jughurta

Il y a un petit jeu qui sort aujourd'hui : E*lden Ring*. Petit récapitulatif des notes attribuées de par le monde :

Daily Star : 5/5
Atomix : 10/10
Gaming Age : 10/10
Game Rant : 10/10
God is a Geek : 10/10
VideoGamesChronicle : 5/5
Game Informer : 10/10
VG247 : 5/5
Screen Rant : 5/5
VideoGamer : 9/10
Game Revolution : 10/10
Gamespot : 10/10
Jeuxvideo.fr : 10/10
Gamergen : 19/20
Gamekult : 9/10
PlayStation Lifestyle : 9/10
GamesHub : 5/5
GameSpew : 10/10
Atomix : 100/100
Hobby Consolas : 98/100
IGN : 10/10
GamingBolt : 9/10
Hardcore Gamer : 5/5
GamesRadar+ : 5/5
Power Unlimited : 90/100
JV : 18/20
Destructoid : 10/10
GAMINGbible : 10/10
GamesBeat : 5/5
Gamer.no : 10/10

Le meilleur *From Software* selon la presse en général.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Daily Star : 5/5
> Atomix : 10/10
> Gaming Age : 10/10
> ...
> GameSpew : 10/10
> Atomix : 100/100
> Hobby Consolas : 98/100
> ...


C'est biaisé, t'as mis 2x Atomix.  ::ninja:: 
Mais on peut le remplacer par le 9/10 de CPC  ::): 

Et pour les plus impatients, le jeu sort demain, pas aujourd'hui.  ::P:

----------


## runner

> Il y a un petit jeu qui sort aujourd'hui : E*lden Ring*. Petit récapitulatif des notes attribuées de par le monde :
> 
> Daily Star : 5/5
> Atomix : 10/10
> Gaming Age : 10/10
> Game Rant : 10/10
> God is a Geek : 10/10
> VideoGamesChronicle : 5/5
> Game Informer : 10/10
> ...


Doritos a vu son action grimpée en flèche à la bourse aujourd'hui. :Cigare:

----------


## Magnarrok

Visuellement moi le jeu me fait pas du tout envie.

----------


## DoomedOne

(c'est pour la niouze et ce qu'elle implique, pas pour les donations)

----------


## jilbi

> C'est biaisé, t'as mis 2x Atomix. 
> Mais on peut le remplacer par le 9/10 de CPC 
> 
> Et pour les plus impatients, le jeu sort demain, pas aujourd'hui.


  Le fait qu'il n'ait pas eu 10/10 de la part de Malware me fait dire qu'i lest pas si bon que ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Getz

> Le fait qu'il n'ait pas eu 10/10 de la part de Malware me fait dire qu'i lest pas si bon que ça


Il vient de dire sur le stream qu'il a longuement hésité entre 9 et 10, mais une fois le 9 envoyé à Kahn, il n'avait pas voulu remodifier la note alors qu'il aurait bien mis 10 finalement  :^_^:

----------


## pipoop

mettre 10 c'est aussi perdre toute credibilite
le jeu a des defauts

----------


## Kriegor

On ne peut pas mettre 10/10 mais on peut mettre 5/5.

----------


## Tenebris

> Et pour les plus impatients, le jeu sort demain, pas aujourd'hui.


Ce soir à minuit, entre l'ici du tout à l'heure et le bientôt d'un maintenant à venir  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> mettre 10 c'est aussi perdre toute credibilite
> le jeu a des defauts


C'est la darksoulisation des notes. :Cigare:

----------


## Blackogg

> mettre 10 c'est aussi perdre toute credibilite
> le jeu a des defauts


Un 10/10 chez CPC n'a jamais voulu dire que le jeu était sans défaut. Juste qu'il méritait 10/10, en fait.
Après 9 ou 10, on s'en fout, concrètement. Mais il n'y a aucune histoire de crédibilité à vouloir noter sur 10 au lieu de noter sur 9 (coucou GK  ::ninja:: )

----------


## pipoop

> Un 10/10 chez CPC n'a jamais voulu dire que le jeu était sans défaut. Juste qu'il méritait 10/10, en fait.
> Après 9 ou 10, on s'en fout, concrètement. Mais il n'y a aucune histoire de crédibilité à vouloir noter sur 10 au lieu de noter sur 9 (coucou GK )


Dans ce cas la le système de note est sans intérêt
Si tu mets 10 a un jeu parcequ'il le merite et pas parcequ'il les vaux reellement on peut dire a la plus infame des merdes ton jeu est pété de partout, c'est moche on se fait chier l'histoire est merdique mais tu merites 9 parceque...

(je prends de l'avance vendredi j'aurais pas le temps)

----------


## Blackogg

> Dans ce cas la le système de note est sans intérêt
> Si tu mets 10 a un jeu parcequ'il le merite et pas parcequ'il les vaux reellement on peut dire a la plus infame des merdes ton jeu est pété de partout, c'est moche on se fait chier l'histoire est merdique mais tu merites 9 parceque...
> 
> (je prends de l'avance vendredi j'aurais pas le temps)


En effet, t'as tellement pas le temps que tu commences par donner la conclusion logique des 5 pages de débat qui étaient censées suivre  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> En effet, t'as tellement pas le temps que tu commences par donner la conclusion logique des 5 pages de débat qui étaient censées suivre


je m'etais dit qu'on aurait bien un kriegor ou maxi pour relancer histoire d'avoir le dernier mot ::cry::

----------


## Dieu-Sama

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-at-microsoft/

*Fallout New Vegas 2* is reportedly in ‘very early talks at Microsoft’  :Vibre:

----------


## Tenebris

> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-at-microsoft/
> 
> *Fallout New Vegas 2* is reportedly in ‘very early talks at Microsoft’


OMG  :Prey:

----------


## Kody

> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-at-microsoft/
> 
> *Fallout New Vegas 2* is reportedly in ‘very early talks at Microsoft’


Très hypé pendant une seconde, puis je me suis rappelé qu'une bonne partie du staff responsable de la bonne qualité de FNV n'est plus dans le studio.

----------


## runner

> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-at-microsoft/
> 
> *Fallout New Vegas 2* is reportedly in ‘very early talks at Microsoft’


En espérant que ça se rapproche de fallout 2 et pas de fallout 4 sur le plan du gameplay.

----------


## runner

> Visuellement moi le jeu me fait pas du tout envie.


Idem mais tous les darksouls me font ça. Cela parle de DA sublime alors que j'ai toujours trouvé ça terne et générique.
Je ne semble pas êtres from software DA compatible.

Ce qui est certain est que la presse semble traiter from software avec des égards que n'ont pas droit certains autres studios. D'après Digital fundry, la version Pc semble être techniquement pas au top avec pas mal de stuttering et les dernières consoles ne sont pas même pas capables de tenir le 60 fps en mode performance.
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/d...st-impressions
Cela semble passer nickel alors que d'autres se sont fait démolir dans le passé parfois pour moins que ça.
Allez comprendre.

----------


## Maximelene

> mettre 10 c'est aussi perdre toute credibilite
> le jeu a des defauts


Tous les jeux en ont. 10/10 n'a jamais voulu dire "ce jeu est absolument parfait en tout points". Ce n'est pas une note de dictée.

L'intérêt d'un barème de notation, c'est d'être utilisé de sa valeur la plus faible à sa valeur la plus élevée. Donc on attribue à ces valeurs des critères réalistes. Sinon on ne noterait tous les jeux qu'entre 2 et 8. Quel intérêt, alors, de noter sur 10 ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Très hypé pendant une seconde, puis je me suis rappelé qu'une bonne partie du staff responsable de la bonne qualité de FNV n'est plus dans le studio.


Et puis bon, *Outer Worlds* est passé entre temps (et c'était pas très bien IMO)  ::|:

----------


## runner

> Tous les jeux en ont. 10/10 n'a jamais voulu dire "ce jeu est absolument parfait en tout points". Ce n'est pas une note de dictée.
> 
> L'intérêt d'un barème de notation, c'est d'être utilisé de sa valeur la plus faible à sa valeur la plus élevée. Donc on attribue à ces valeurs des critères réalistes. Sinon on ne noterait tous les jeux qu'entre 2 et 8. Quel intérêt, alors, de noter sur 10 ?


De montrer qu'à 8, on est plus proche de la perfection qu'à 2.
Personne n'oblige à mettre une note maximum si ton barème indique que ta note max constitue le jeu sans défaut. Ce barème a autant sa place qu'un autre.
Les sites ne détaillent malheureusement pas leur barème et ce que ça signifie et mettent parfois des notes max un peu trop facilement. 
C'est peut être ça qu'il veut faire remarquer.

----------


## Maximelene

> De montrer qu'à 8, on est plus proche de la perfection qu'à 2.


Tu n'as pas compris la question. Quel intérêt de noter sur 10 si tu sais parfaitement que tu n'atteindras jamais 10 ? Ta notation devient moins précise si tu refuses d'utiliser les extrêmes. Tu ne notes plus de 0 à 10, tu notes de 2 à 8. Tu n'utilises qu'un tiers de ton barème. C'est du gâchis. Autant, alors, admettre que tes réels extrêmes sont en fait 2 et 8, et adapter ton barème en conséquence.

Ce qui est exactement ce que font tous les sites, en ajustant les extrêmes qu'ils utilisent pour les fixer à des valeurs réalistes, et ainsi avoir un barème utilisable de sa valeur minimale à sa valeur maximale, plutôt qu'un barème tronqué qui handicape ses utilisateurs, qu'ils soient auteurs ou lecteurs.




> Personne n'oblige à mettre une note maximum si ton barème indique que ta note max constitue le jeu sans défaut. Ce barème a autant sa place qu'un autre.


Pour les raisons que j'ai expliquées, non, ce barème n'a pas autant sa place qu'un autre. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'absolument personne ne l'utilise, comme le démontre cette liste longue comme le bras de sites ayant mis 10 à un jeu qui n'est pas la perfection incarnée. Parce qu'un tel barème n'a aucun sens dans le cas où on note un jeu vidéo, un film, un livre, etc...

C'est d'ailleurs aussi pour ça que parfois, certains s'accordent quelques libertés, comme le fameux 11/10 accordé à Dishonored dans CPC. Parce que parfois, on peut estimer qu'un jeu dépasse les limites "ajustées" du barème qu'on utilise.

----------


## BeuSSai

Ne vous emballez pas la notation chez cpc ça va jusqu'à 15/10 (le mètre étalon call of prypiat). Donc 9 ou 10, c'est kif kif, on est loin du compte.

----------


## Blackogg

Ok pipoop, mes excuses. Je les ai sous-estimés.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tous les jeux en ont. 10/10 n'a jamais voulu dire "ce jeu est absolument parfait en tout points". Ce n'est pas une note de dictée.
> 
> L'intérêt d'un barème de notation, c'est d'être utilisé de sa valeur la plus faible à sa valeur la plus élevée. Donc on attribue à ces valeurs des critères réalistes. Sinon on ne noterait tous les jeux qu'entre 2 et 8. Quel intérêt, alors, de noter sur 10 ?


De toute façon entre 2 et 8 c'est 7.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-at-microsoft/
> 
> *Fallout New Vegas 2* is reportedly in ‘very early talks at Microsoft’


Je reste méfiant vu qu'Obsidian a perdu un peu de mojo. Mais bon y'a toujours Sawyer, et Fallout ça les inspire probablement encore.
Je ne dirais pas que c'était prévisible, mais MS qui récupère Obsidian et Bethesda, l'annonce n'est finalement pas si surprenante.
Par contre le "New Vegas" me fait tiquer: on va avoir le droit à encore la même région ? Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas moyen de broder autour, mais un changement de zone aurait pu être sympa.


Bon à part ça  :Bave:

----------


## Kriegor

> Ta notation devient moins précise si tu refuses d'utiliser les extrêmes.


Notons sur 1000, comme ça ce sera encore plus "précis". Je pense que plus tu élargis ton échelle, plus t'en sais rien de s'il faut mettre un 4 ou un 5, un 9 ou un 10, et tu pourrais changer d'avis 3 fois dans la même journée. 0 à 5, c'est très bien, c'est clair, tu distingues injouable, nul, décevant, moyen, bon, excellent et ça suffit. Là c'est vraiment précis. Le ressenti, la nuance, elle doit être dans les 1000+ caractères qui accompagnent ce chiffre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Idem mais tous les darksouls me font ça. Cela parle de DA sublime alors que j'ai toujours trouvé ça terne et générique.


Beh autant c'est compréhensible de ne pas adhérer à la DA, autant la qualifier de "générique" euh...Quand même pas. Même si ça reprend des poncifs "dark fantasy" (qu'on ne croise pas si souvent en jeu vidéo) leurs jeux ont quand même visuellement une touche artistique particulière.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Notons sur 1000, comme ça ce sera encore plus "précis". Je pense que plus tu élargis ton échelle, plus t'en sais rien de s'il faut mettre un 4 ou un 5, un 9 ou un 10, et tu pourrais changer d'avis 3 fois dans la même journée. 0 à 5, c'est très bien, c'est clair, tu distingues injouable, nul, décevant, moyen, bon, excellent et ça suffit. Là c'est vraiment précis. Le ressenti, la nuance, elle doit être dans les 1000+ caractères qui accompagnent ce chiffre.


Virer les notes c'est bien aussi, mais tout le monde n'est pas prêt à lire 1000 caractères pour savoir si un jeu peut présenter un intérêt. Je suggère de remplacer le texte par un ensemble d'émoticônes retranscrivant le ressenti du critique durant le test.Ensuite on pourra envisager de réintroduire ici et là des "lettres" voir des "mots" (mais doucement hein, genre 1 mot pour 10 émoticônes,et  langage SMS recommandé au début pour faciliter la transition). D'ici 9-10 ans on devrait faire accepter l'idée aux gens de lire des phrases. Et le monde redeviendra un peu meilleur.  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Notons sur 1000, comme ça ce sera encore plus "précis".


Ce n'est pas de ce genre de précision dont je parle.

Libre à chacun de préférer un barème sur 5, 10, ou 20. Libre à chacun d'estimer que les notes extrêmes n'ont aucun sens. Mais au final, ces décisions reviennent aux auteurs.

Ce qui est sûr, par contre, c'est qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde fonctionne avec à peu près le même système, dans lequel les extrêmes sont atteignables (et ne démontrent donc pas une quelconque perfection). Tout le monde le sait, tout le monde le comprend. S'étonner encore aujourd'hui de voir un jeu "imparfait" noté 10/10, c'est vraiment chercher à pinailler pour le plaisir. Et croyez-moi, c'est un domaine que je maîtrise.

Et évidemment que les notes ne se suffisent pas. Mais ça n'est pas vraiment la question ici.

----------


## Tahia

> c'est vraiment chercher à pinailler pour le plaisir. Et croyez-moi, c'est un domaine que je maîtrise.


Oh, si peu...  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,

*Dragon Age 4* est à moitié produit et tout va bien … Sauf Christian Dailey, le producteur exécutif qui va explorer de nouvelles opportunités. Mark Darrah, le précédent, avait quitté le navire en 2020. Hum hum :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dragon-age-4...-left-bioware/

*Mass Effect 5* en est au stade du prototypage de nouvelles idées par contre, donc pas prêt de sortir :

https://www.thegamer.com/bioware-mas...5-prototyping/

Voilà une petite roadmap approximative pour la version Steam de *Dwarf Fortress*. Ils sont deux. Et ne sont pas choqués des attentes des joueurs. Et n’ont pas fait de roadmap de la roadmap :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...43827445055732

Et la question est : Voulez-vous le mode *Fortress* le plus vite possible, c’est-à-dire en automne et avoir après des mises à jour ; ou attendre que tout soit prêt :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dwarf-fortress/release-date

*Final Fantasy VI Pixel Remaster* est sorti :

https://twitter.com/rpgfancom/status...25754285281281

Vlà les jeux *PS Plus* du mois de Mars :

https://fr.ign.com/ps4/58486/news/le...u-mois-de-mars



Pas mal de joueurs de *Lost Ark* semblent perdre leurs auras cristallines, payées avec le pack premium, en raison de la congestion des serveurs européens :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/lots-of-l...hey-purchased/





Et sans vraiment de surprise, *Lost Ark* est rempli de bots et de spam pour de l’or pas cher :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-online/bots

Rapport à la dernière année fiscale, ça va pas mal pour *Dontnod*, qui a 8 jeux en production et 2 millions d’exemplaires de Vampyr vendus :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050847219.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le possible State Of Play du mois prochain contiendrait de nouvelles informations sur *Hogwarts Legacy* :

https://gamerant.com/hogwarts-legacy...ch-2022-rumor/

Où Keiichiro Toyama (Silent Hill), parle de son futur jeu d’horreur *Slitterhead* :

https://gamerant.com/slitterhead-ins...elease-window/

*Nintendo* s’est payé SRD Co Ltd, un studio de développement japonais qui bossait pour eux depuis un moment :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-studio-srd-co

Le jeu de construction de champignons *Shroomchitect* est disponible sur itch.io :

https://www.gamesradar.com/if-the-si...shroomchitect/

https://punkcake.itch.io/shroomchitect





*THQ Nordic*, ça faisait longtemps, s’est payé le studio d’animation metricmind :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/thq-...io-metricminds

De nouveaux screenshot pour l’action-RPG *SD Gundam Battle Alliance*, annoncé pour cette année sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/sd-g...ters-announced

Bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action-aventures *Mictlan: An Ancient Mythical Tale*, qui devrait sortir en 2025 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...mythical-tale/







Le mod Uncut pour *Halo 2* rajoute tout le contenu supprimé du jeu avant sa sortie :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/halo-...sion-released/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/halo-2-un...2-uncut-part-1

Le mod Dream of the Damned change plein de trucs dans *Sekiro* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/sekir...dventure-game/

https://www.nexusmods.com/sekiro/mod...ab=description

Le point’n click *Who's Lila?* Est disponible sur Steam, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/who...epond-emotions

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1697700/Whos_Lila/




Le jeu narratif *End of Lines* doit sortir cette année sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/end...phe-climatique




Le jeu de balle au prisonnier *Knock Out City* passera en free-to-play au printemps … Et EA cède la licence aux développeurs :

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-m...osite-of-xcom/





*Cult of The Lamb* sortira aussi sur toutes les consoles le jour où il sortira :

https://fr.ign.com/cult-the-lamb/585...nt-sur-console




*Soldes Steam* sur les JRPG du 14 au 21 Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-steam-sale...ng-next-month/

*Lost Ark* rame bien comme il faut en Australie et en Nouvelle Zélande sans serveur océanien :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lost-ark-pla...eania-servers/

Ça continue à ne pas se passer très bien pour *New World* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/the-state...looking-great/

Nouvelle bande-annonce de comparaison entre le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable et *Gran Turismo 7*, qui sort le 4 Mars sur PlayStation :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...realite-398063

Le MMO *Black Desert Online* va offrir de s machins pendant un mois pour fêter ses 6 ans :
https://www.millenium.org/news/387338.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Fallout: New Vegas 2* serait en discussion chez Obsidian :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fallout-new...equel-obsidian

2 DLC sont disponibles pour *Taiko no Tatsujin: The Drum Master* dont 1 spécial studio Ghibli :

https://noisypixel.net/taiko-no-tats...io-ghibli-dlc/

Après avoir été déposé en Europe, *Gex* a été déposé au Japon :

https://noisypixel.net/new-trademark...x-coming-back/

Un *Pokémon Presents* aura lieu le 27 Février, le Pokémon Day :

https://www.actugaming.net/nouveau-p...evrier-479780/

*LEGO Star Wars : La Saga Skywalker* est passé gold, et doit donc bien sortir le 5 Avril :

https://www.actugaming.net/lego-star...e-gold-479680/

De nouvelles mises à jour pour *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy – The Definitive Edition* la semaine prochaine :

https://gamerant.com/grand-theft-aut...pdates-coming/

----------


## runner

> Tu n'as pas compris la question. Quel intérêt de noter sur 10 si tu sais parfaitement que tu n'atteindras jamais 10 ? Ta notation devient moins précise si tu refuses d'utiliser les extrêmes. Tu ne notes plus de 0 à 10, tu notes de 2 à 8. Tu n'utilises qu'un tiers de ton barème. C'est du gâchis. Autant, alors, admettre que tes réels extrêmes sont en fait 2 et 8, et adapter ton barème en conséquence.
> 
> Ce qui est exactement ce que font tous les sites, en ajustant les extrêmes qu'ils utilisent pour les fixer à des valeurs réalistes, et ainsi avoir un barème utilisable de sa valeur minimale à sa valeur maximale, plutôt qu'un barème tronqué qui handicape ses utilisateurs, qu'ils soient auteurs ou lecteurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour les raisons que j'ai expliquées, non, ce barème n'a pas autant sa place qu'un autre. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'absolument personne ne l'utilise, comme le démontre cette liste longue comme le bras de sites ayant mis 10 à un jeu qui n'est pas la perfection incarnée. Parce qu'un tel barème n'a aucun sens dans le cas où on note un jeu vidéo, un film, un livre, etc...
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs aussi pour ça que parfois, certains s'accordent quelques libertés, comme le fameux 11/10 accordé à Dishonored dans CPC. Parce que parfois, on peut estimer qu'un jeu dépasse les limites "ajustées" du barème qu'on utilise.


Tu dis n'importe quoi. Déjà tu ne notes pas que de 2 à 8 mais de 0 à 9. Même de 2 à 8, cela fait bien plus qu'un tiers.
Tu es pas très doué en maths.  ::rolleyes:: 
L'intérêt c'est d'évaluer sur une échelle qui va du jeu nul au jeu parfait et d'autres de pouvoir viser toutes les strats possibles théoriques. Si tu mets 10/10 à des jeux, comment tu vas définir lequel est mieux que l'autre? 
C'est d'ailleurs ce qui se passait dans les mags de l'époque où ils étaient obligés d'être plus durs car on arrivait à force à pleins de jeux ayant la note max.
C'est quoi le problème qu'on utilise pas le 10? Il n'y en a pas.




> Ce qui est exactement ce que font tous les sites, en ajustant les extrêmes qu'ils utilisent pour les fixer à des valeurs réalistes, et ainsi avoir un barème utilisable de sa valeur minimale à sa valeur maximale, plutôt qu'un barème tronqué qui handicape ses utilisateurs, qu'ils soient auteurs ou lecteurs.


C'est faux et les sites qui l'ont compris ont arrêté les notes car c'est plus ça qui handicape les utilisateurs car les sites utilisant les notes sont quasi tous incapables d'avoir une échelle fiable avec des notes comparables.




> C'est d'ailleurs aussi pour ça que parfois, certains s'accordent quelques libertés, comme le fameux 11/10 accordé à Dishonored dans CPC. Parce que parfois, on peut estimer qu'un jeu dépasse les limites "ajustées" du barème qu'on utilise.


Cela montre que ce barème ne veut rien dire quand tu es à mettre une note à 11/10. Quand on fait ça, c'est qu'on a totalement foiré son barème ou que l'on ne l'a pas respecté.

Comme je vais me faire incendier dans ta future réponse car c'est le seul type de discussion que tu sais faire quand tu discutes avec quelqu'un et que je sens de ton message auquel je réponds une envie de débattre de -1 sur une échelle de 0 à 10 Maximilene compliant  :Cigare: , J'attends les patchs correcteurs futurs 12 et 13/10 du barème. ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

Je me rappelle avoir lu le fameux test à 15/10 alors que je lisais encore un parallèle un magazine qui notait sur 100 et d'avoir pensé "Ah ouais, il doit être nul ce jeu" parce qu'au dessus de 10, j'étais tout de suite passé à un barème sur 100  ::P: .




> Je reste méfiant vu qu'Obsidian a perdu un peu de mojo. Mais bon y'a toujours Sawyer, et Fallout ça les inspire probablement encore.
> Je ne dirais pas que c'était prévisible, mais MS qui récupère Obsidian et Bethesda, l'annonce n'est finalement pas si surprenante.


Réserves diverses mises à part, rappelons quand même que, si cet embryon de discussion sur une possible réflexion aboutit à quelque chose, ça sera pour dans _très_ longtemps (quelque chose que l'article original précise d'ailleurs). Les gens chez Obsidian sont très occupés en ce moment, avec Grounded en Early Access, Avowed et The Outer Worlds 2 annoncés mais pas prévus pour sortir tout de suite et enfin un projet dont on connaît l'existence mais pour lequel nous avons très peu de détails, mené par Josh Sawyer. Donc j'ai envie de dire d'éviter la hype alors que nous n'avons que des rumeurs et que le principal intéressé, le studio, n'est pas en capacité en ce moment de se lancer dans ce projet.

----------


## runner

> Beh autant c'est compréhensible de ne pas adhérer à la DA, autant la qualifier de "générique" euh...Quand même pas. Même si ça reprend des poncifs "dark fantasy" (qu'on ne croise pas si souvent en jeu vidéo)* leurs jeux ont quand même visuellement une touche artistique particulière.
> *



C'est ça que je ne trouve pas, j'ai l'impression de voir cette DA dans pleins d'autres jeux. Je ne dois pas être sensible à cette DA voilà tout. Peut être parce que depuis Morrowind, j'ai plus de mal à m'emballer par une DA d'un jeu en 3d de ce style. Comme techniquement ça ne me fait pas rêver, ça doit encore plus ajouter à ce sentiment.
C'est pas un problème en soi tant que ça plait aux autres. Je ne suis simplement pas une personne sensible à la vision artistique de FS.

----------


## KOUB

*MotoGP 22* a été annoncé pour le 21 Avril :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/mo...nce-en-images/




Voilà la liste des jeux *Prime Gaming* de Mars :

https://wccftech.com/prime-gaming-ad...more-in-march/

Le directeur de *Marvel's Midnight Suns* (le XCOM Marvel de Firaxis, qui doit sortir en Mars), explique que son jeu est tout l’inverse de XCOM … Est-ce que c’est une bonne nouvelle ?
:

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-m...osite-of-xcom/

*Nobody - The Turnaround* est un jeu de survie qui doit sortir cette année et qui a une démo jouable sur Steam pour la semaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/nobody-the-...eets-of-china/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Turnaround/




*The Serpent Rogue* est un jeu d’action-aventures-crafting qui sort le 26 Avril … avec une démo jouable sur Steam pour la semaine ! :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-serpent...ical-like-rpg/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Serpent_Rogue/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Babylon’s Fall*, qui sort le 3 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/baby...er-screenshots




*Neon White* est un FPS avec des trucs en plus, qui doit sortir en début d’année sur Steam et Switch … Avec une démo jouable pour la semaine sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/neo...must-play-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1533420/Neon_White/

----------


## KOUB

Le programme censé contourner le limiteur de hashrate des cartes *RTX 30-XX de Nvidia* … Et en fait un bon gros Malware … :

https://www.pcgamer.com/that-tool-th...ually-malware/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il vous faudra probablement votre propre petite centrale électrique pour faire tourner les prochaines cartes de *Nvidia* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-next...unts-of-power/

D’ailleurs, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les cartes *RTX 40XX* devraient sortir en Septembre :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/gefo...ptember-launch

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une page subrepticement apparue sur le site de Valve), il se pourrait que le dock du *Steam Deck* sorte cette année :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-steam-dec...ch-later-2022/



Comme prévu dans le plan diabolique de Nintendo, les possesseurs de *3DS* et de *Wii U* se ruent sur la boutique en ligne pour acheter des jeux avant sa fermeture l’année prochaine :

https://gamerant.com/3ds-owners-are-...tore-shutdown/

Une entreprise française commercialise des PC portables *Noki*a :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/les...s-2054818.html

La Californie étudie la possibilité de donner cours légal au *Bitcoin* en tant que monnaie … Va falloir arrêter ses conneries à un moment, les crypto-bros se sentent plus pisser :

https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/lifestyle/...FpE?li=AAaCKnE





*Webedia* est à vendre :

https://www.challenges.fr/media/marc...n-vente_802004

*Tesla* voudrait bien que Steam soit compatible avec son système informatique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tesla-wants-...am-compatible/

Le CEO d’*Arm China*, viré mais qui ne veut pas remplir les formalités administratives pour s’auto-virer et donc reste en place, pense que c’est bien que la proposition d’achat de Nvidia ait été abandonnée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rogue-arm-ch...-path-for-arm/

Le streameur Valorant *JasonR* est accusé d’avoir feint une cinquantaine de fois le crash de son PC, d’internet ou de son stream pour éviter de jouer avec des femmes. Il semble que ça dure depuis 2018 sur d’autres jeux et que même les pseudos à consonance féminine soient bannis de sa chaine Twitch :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-jasonr-f...s-avoid-women/

https://kotaku.com/twitch-valorant-s...-ni-1848589914





Le *Brexit* a aussi une influence néfaste sur l’industrie britannique du jeu vidéo … Il est où déjà le futur studio de développement géant de Chris Roberts ? :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ng-with-brexit

Un sénateur demande à *Bobby Kotick* de négocier « en toute bonne foi » avec les employés de Raven Software qui veulent se syndiquer :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...g-unionisation

Sans surprise, *Truth Social*, le réseau social de Donald Trump, financé à hauteur de beaucoup trop de pognon, s’étouffe dans ses bugs :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...s-youd-expect/

*Meta Facebook* veut des assistants IA et la traduction instantanée universelle dans son Metaverse un jour … Pourquoi on aurait besoin de la VR pour en profiter déjà ?:

https://gizmodo.com/meta-wants-to-br...the-1848584856

Le fabricant de véhicules autonomes *Waymo* va pouvoir garder les secrets industriels de son algorithme demandé par le bureau de certification des véhicules californien (le DMV) :

https://gizmodo.com/court-lets-waymo...ets-1848581918

*EA*, vraiment, EA … Laura Miele, sa chief operating officer a fait un discours à la convention DICE appelant pour que l’industrie des jeux vidéo améliore ses pratiques sur le lieu de travail et appelle les dirigeants qui n’arrivent pas à changer la culture toxique de leurs studios à démissionner :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea.../1100-6500984/

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-executiv...oxic-industry/

----------


## runner

> *EA*, vraiment, EA … Laura Miele, sa chief operating officer a fait un discours à la convention DICE appelant pour que l’industrie des jeux vidéo améliore ses pratiques sur le lieu de travail et appelle les dirigeants qui n’arrivent pas à changer la culture toxique de leurs studios à démissionner :
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ea.../1100-6500984/
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/ea-executiv...oxic-industry/


EA en fermant leurs studios rachetés peu de temps, ils n'ont pas eu de problème.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu dis n'importe quoi. Déjà tu ne notes pas que de 2 à 8 mais de 0 à 9. Même de 2 à 8, cela fait bien plus qu'un tiers.


Ben non, parce que si tu estimes qu'il faut n'avoir aucun défaut pour avoir 10, alors le 9 est probablement impossible à atteindre non plus. Et de la même manière, aucun jeu n'est 100% mauvais, et ne mérite donc 0.

Mais tout ça importe peu : j'ai choisi une échelle arbitraire comme exemple. Tu t'en serais rendu compte si tu avais cherché à comprendre mon propos, plutôt que de pinailler sur le fait que j'ai inversé "utiliser un tiers" et "gâcher un tiers".




> L'intérêt c'est d'évaluer sur une échelle qui va du jeu nul au jeu parfait et d'autres de pouvoir viser toutes les strats possibles théoriques.


Pourquoi ton barème commence à "jeu nul" ? Pourquoi il ne commence pas à "jeu sans aucunes qualités" ? Tu n'as pas l'impression que c'est exactement le même soucis que celui qui a provoqué cette discussion, mais à l'envers ? Pourquoi un jeu "nul" peut avoir 0 même s'il a probablement quelques qualités, mais un jeu "excellent" ne peut pas avoir 10 parce qu'il a quelques défauts ?

Tu le saisis, le problème ? Un barème peut être différent pour chacun. Le 7 de quelqu'un n'est pas le 7 d'un autre. Ton 0 veut dire "nul", pour d'autres il veut dire "ne présente strictement aucune qualité". Certains estiment qu'un 10 c'est "parfait", d'autres "excellent".

Ce qui importe réellement, c'est que ton barème soit cohérent (ce qui n'est pas toujours réussi, comme tu le dis toi-même), et compris (ce qui, par contre, est le cas, puisqu'aujourd'hui tout le monde a compris que 10/10 ne voulait en aucun cas dire "ce jeu n'a absolument aucun défaut"). Après, libre à toi de ne pas l'aimer, mais ça importe peu. Tant que tu le comprends, il fait son boulot.




> Si tu mets 10/10 à des jeux, comment tu vas définir lequel est mieux que l'autre?


Si tu mets 9/10 à deux jeux, comment tu définis lequel est mieux que l'autre ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> Comme je vais me faire incendier dans ta future réponse car c'est le seul type de discussion que tu sais faire quand tu discutes avec quelqu'un





> Tu dis n'importe quoi.





> Tu es pas très doué en maths.





> c'est le seul type de discussion que tu sais faire


T'as pas l'impression d'être le plus désagréable de nous deux ? Aucune de mes réponses n'a été agressive ni moqueuse. Même quand tu n'as pas compris mon propos, je ne t'ai pas agressé. Même maintenant, où tu refuses toujours de comprendre, je ne t'agresse pas. Toi, par contre...  ::rolleyes:: 

On est à 100% dans le procès d'intentions là : "je sais que tu va me répondre de manière agressive", alors que je n'ai agressé absolument personne.  ::|: 

PS : si tu n'as pas envie de me répondre, ne t'en donnes pas la peine. Je ne te force pas à participer à une discussion qui ne t'intéresse pas. Personnellement, en tout cas, je ne te répondrai plus, puisque tu sembles refuser de comprendre le fond de mon propos avant de le commenter, pour ensuite théoriser sur la manière dont je vais répondre, comme si tu cherchais à m'appâter.

----------


## purEcontact

La notation d'un jeu vidéo n'est pas celle d'un devoir de mathématique et est grandement influencée par le ressenti de la personne qui test, même si le support (site ou journal) a un barème permettant de garder une cohérence globale, une ligne éditoriale.

C'est pour ça que CPC peut mettre un "fromage/10" alors que GK s'arrêtera à 9 (sauf quand Puyo n'est pas là) et que JVC note rarement en dessous de 10.
Pour connaître l'ampleur du barème, il faut connaître la personne qui le fixe ou la ligne éditoriale associée : c'est pour ça qu'une note élevé pour un jeu jap' chez Famitsu ou chez CPC n'a pas la même valeur (ou l'inverse pour un jeu francais).
Une note dans la presse des biens culturels (j'englobe JV, cinéma, séries, bouquins, etc.) n'a de valeur que si tu as connaissance du barème intrinsèque.

Un 10/10 est un avis qui, selon le contexte, peut indiquer "ce jeu est sans défaut" (barème de GK), "ce jeu est si bon que si vous aimez le genre, vous devriez l'essayer" (barème CPC) ou "ce jeu devrait vous plaire même si c'est pas trop votre genre" (Barème de JVC).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je donne un 7/10 à cette discussion.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> La notation d'un jeu vidéo n'est pas celle d'un devoir de mathématique


En gros c'est un devoir de philo quoi...  ::ninja::  Je suis déjà très loin !

----------


## akaraziel

Un débat chiant:  ::lol:: 

Ca faisait longtemps.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La notation d'un jeu vidéo n'est pas celle d'un devoir de mathématique et est grandement influencée par le ressenti de la personne qui test, même si le support (site ou journal) a un barème permettant de garder une cohérence globale, une ligne éditoriale.
> 
> C'est pour ça que CPC peut mettre un "fromage/10" alors que GK s'arrêtera à 9 (sauf quand Puyo n'est pas là) et que JVC note rarement en dessous de 10.
> Pour connaître l'ampleur du barème, il faut connaître la personne qui le fixe ou la ligne éditoriale associée : c'est pour ça qu'une note élevé pour un jeu jap' chez Famitsu ou chez CPC n'a pas la même valeur (ou l'inverse pour un jeu francais).
> Une note dans la presse des biens culturels (j'englobe JV, cinéma, séries, bouquins, etc.) n'a de valeur que si tu as connaissance du barème intrinsèque.
> 
> Un 10/10 est un avis qui, selon le contexte, peut indiquer "ce jeu est sans défaut" (barème de GK), "ce jeu est si bon que si vous aimez le genre, vous devriez l'essayer" (barème CPC) ou "ce jeu devrait vous plaire même si c'est pas trop votre genre" (Barème de JVC).


15/10 restant la meilleure note.
je me rappelle des discussions un peu enflammés que ça avait soulevé à l'époque "lol n'importe quoi, déjà 10/10 c'est difficile mais on peut pas mettre plus !"
Bah si, parce que ce n'est pas mathématiques, comme tu le soulignes.

----------


## Elma

> Un débat chiant: 
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps.


C'est marrant les pseudos qui y participent...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les pseudos qui s'en plaignent, aussi.

----------


## runner

> *T'as pas l'impression d'être le plus désagréable de nous deux ?*


Ais je besoin de répondre en détail?
Je pense que ce n'est pas utile mais ça confirme mon propos précédent.








][/QUOTE]

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je donne un 7/10 à cette discussion.


Tu es difficile. Je dirais un 11/10 car on n'est pas encore dans la perfection. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En gros c'est un devoir de philo quoi...  Je suis déjà très loin !


Ton avatar est trop mignon.  ::wub:: 


Je lui mets un 17/10 mais il aurait pu avoir la note parfaite de 18/10 s'il n'exhibait pas son corps. :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Baldur's gate dark alliance 2 remaster ou remake ou ressortie tout court en 2022
https://twitter.com/BlackIsleStudio/...83318613794821

----------


## Zerger

> Un débat chiant: 
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps.


L'enchainement logo SF6+compétition aux EAU+note de jeu est assez incroyable.  :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, je me disais bien qu'il manquait un pseudo.

----------


## Zerger

Dépêche-toi de crier Bingo!  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est marrant les pseudos qui y participent...





> Les pseudos qui s'en plaignent, aussi.


Les débats auxquels je participe ne sont pas chiants.  ::ninja:: 

(C'est de l'autodérision les gens, désolé pour le JELB  ::ninja::  )




> L'enchainement logo SF6+compétition aux EAU+note de jeu est assez incroyable. 
> 
> https://i.makeagif.com/media/6-22-2018/Ek8Pt-.gif


J'avoue.  :^_^:

----------


## Getz

Comment je vois le topic des news

----------


## jilbi

Ruvon  ::sad::  
Toutes nos excuses pipoop

----------


## Sharn

Webedia qui cherche un actionnaire et tout l'écosystème jv.com qui va commencer à se poser des questions.  ::P:

----------


## Kriegor

> L'enchainement logo SF6+compétition aux EAU+note de jeu est assez incroyable.


L'actualité est riche. Je propose de poursuivre par : "Et finalement, est-ce que les jeux From Software ne seraient pas un peu surcotés, genre comme les Zelda ?".

----------


## Eloso

> L'actualité est riche. Je propose de poursuivre par : _"Et finalement, est-ce que les jeux From Software ne seraient pas un peu surcotés, genre comme les Zelda ?"_.


_"Surtout vu la qualité du portage qui est un vrai foutage de gueule pour les joueurs PC!"_

<surenchéris>

----------


## akaraziel

> L'actualité est riche. Je propose de poursuivre par : "Et finalement, est-ce que les jeux From Software ne seraient pas un peu surcotés, genre comme les Zelda ?".


C'est parce qu'ils sont exigeants (mais pas difficiles) ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est parce qu'ils sont exigeants (mais pas difficiles) ?


A ce sujet, ne devraient-ils pas proposer différents réglages de la difficulté ?

----------


## dridrilamenace

Je poste ça ici plutôt que sur le topic de Dota 2.
Vous vous souvenez de Team Spirit, l'équipe Russo-Ukrainienne (3 joueurs Russes et deux Ukrainiens) qui a remporté les championats du monde de Dota et que Poutine avait félicité?
La structure a publié un communiqué sur la guerre qui se joue depuis hier.
Voici la version Anglaise:

----------


## Baalim

> A ce sujet, ne devraient-ils pas proposer différents réglages de la difficulté ?


Ou un mécanisme d'invulnérabilité pour les plus nuls.
Quitte à copier Nintendo, autant le faire jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Tahia

> Ton avatar est trop mignon. 
> 
> Je lui mets un 17/10 mais il aurait pu avoir la note parfaite de 18/10 s'il n'exhibait pas son corps.


Elle ne pourra plus jamais malheureusement  ::cry:: . Mais merci ! :Mellow2:

----------


## Flad

> Elle ne pourra plus jamais malheureusement . Mais merci !


_Avant c'était une aventurière mais un jour elle s'est pris un diabolo dans le genou._

----------


## runner

> Elle ne pourra plus jamais malheureusement . Mais merci !


Désolé. ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment je vois le topic des news
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/fQ96xXh/66jjnt.jpg


Vive KOUB.

----------


## Tahia

> _Avant c'était une aventurière mais un jour elle s'est pris un diabolo dans le genou._


Dans la vidéo c'est sur le flanc  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Désolé.


Aucun soucis  ::cry::

----------


## runner

Arrêtez votre précommande du *steam deck*, la version 2 va arriver.
https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-is-alr...-steam-deck-2/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi,


11 Bits Studios donnera tous les bénéfices des ventes de *This War Of Mine* de la semaine prochaine à la croix rouge ukrainienne. Ce sera aussi le cas de GOG :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ian-red-cross/





Les réactions des studios de développement ukrainiens et d'autres acteurs du jeu vidéo, à l’invasion russe :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ukr...ssian-invasion

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/fuckthewa...sian-invasion/

https://www.thegamer.com/cd-projekt-...ating-ukraine/

https://www.thegamer.com/team-liquid...lands-housing/

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...-to-ukrainians

https://www.thegamer.com/ukranian-cs...ussia-esports/



Bande-annonce de lancement pour *GRID Legends*, sorti aujourd’hui :

https://fr.ign.com/grid-legends/5850...r-de-lancement




Selon Madmaind, c’est de la faute de Steam si *Agony UNRATED*, la version pour adultes du pourtant déjà bien craspec Agony, a disparu de la bibliothèque des joueurs qui possédaient la version pour enfants. Du coup, ils « offrent » Agony UNRATED avec une réduction maximale de 65 ou 95% en fonction des régions aux possesseurs de la version tout public en attendant de trouver une solution :

https://www.pcgamer.com/adults-only-...eam-libraries/

*10 démos à tester* sur Steam pendant le dernier week-end où elles sont là selon PC Gamer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/10-great-...eam-next-fest/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *PS Plus* devrait bientôt évoluer vers une forme plus concurrentielle du Game Pass :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050847255.html

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-overha...-subscription/





Il y a une démo jouable de* Babylon’s Fall* disponible aujourd’hui sur PlayStation :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050847257.html

*Elden Ring* a atteint les 600.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam une heure après sa sortie :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elden-ring/steam-player-count

Et a atteint un record à 764.000 joueurs simultanés :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-iii-ever-got/

*Terraria* a reçu une petite mise à jour pour assurer la compatibilité avec le Steam Deck :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/terraria/1-4-3-3-update

Nouvelle mise à jour pour le FPS en VR *Pistol Whip* :

https://nofrag.com/nouvelle-mise-a-j...r-pistol-whip/




La cinquième expédition pour *No Man’s Sky*, nommée Exobiology, a été implantée hier :

https://nofrag.com/une-nouvelle-expe...r-no-mans-sky/

Le jeu d’horreur *Martha Is Dead* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://nofrag.com/martha-is-dead-le...st-disponible/




Un an et 15 millions de téléchargements pour *NieR Re[in]carnation* :

https://noisypixel.net/nier-reincarn...tomata-collab/

Le roguelike *Roguebook* est passé en version 1.10 hier, en même temps que sa sortie sur PlayStation et Xbox :

https://gamerant.com/roguebook-story...date-consoles/

*Hollow Knight* a 5 ans :

https://gamerant.com/hollow-knight-s...istory-impact/

Où on parle des jeux *LEGO Star Wars* :

https://gamerant.com/lego-star-wars-...ise-evolution/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le premier DLC de *Forza Horizon 5* devrait bientôt arriver :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/02/fo...er-dlc-en-vue/

Un mod Bob l’Éponge pour *Doom* :

https://www.destructoid.com/spongebo...bikini-bottom/

https://www.doomworld.com/forum/topi...ttom-massacre/




*Elden Ring* a des problèmes de sensibilité de souris, d’anti-cheat, et de performances sur PC, qui seront corrigé bientôt. Arrêtez de précommander, vous le savez bien pourtant :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-mous...y-performance/

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elden-ring/...ormance-issues

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/elden...tering-issues/

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lat-48315.html

Il y a aussi des problèmes avec la sauvegarde automatique sur PS5 :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-autosa...end-1848594939

Grosse mise à jour hier pour *Halo Infinite* :

https://wccftech.com/halo-infinite-s...season-update/

Du Gameplay pour le remake de fan de *Resident Evil Code Veronica* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ca-fan-remake/

----------


## runner

Jeuxvideo.com a testé lui aussi le steamdeck
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/high-tech/...st-1532811.htm

D'après le test, quelques défauts:
. son écran pour ceux qui sont habitués à la VRR 
.  l'ergonomie semble mauvaise pour accéder aux autres stores d'après le test, le mode bureau n'étant pas fonctionnel sans clavier externe.
. Bruyante



> Le bruit de la ventilation est un peu plus gênant, d’autant plus qu’il est quasi permanent. Le silence ne se fait que lorsque la console est au repos, sur l’interface Steam OS. Mais dès que l’on commence à télécharger un jeu, et bien entendu dès qu’on lance une partie, un souffle assez aigu et désagréable se fait entendre distinctement. Il n’est pas aussi fort que ce que l’on peut avoir sur la plupart des PC portables “gamers”, mais reste suffisamment présent pour gêner l'utilisateur s’il ne porte pas un casque, ou un voisin un peu trop proche.


. windows pas pour tout de suite



> Installer Windows ? Oui, mais pas tout de suite
> On le rappelle : le Steam Deck est un PC maquillé en console portable et il est donc tout à fait possible d’y installer Windows 10 ou Windows 11. Valve ne l’empêche pas et la tentation de pouvoir profiter de sa bibliothèque Xbox Game Pass, Epic Game Store ou GoG est grande. Mais, pour l’heure, c’est une opération que l’on déconseille. Le support de Windows est en effet très incomplet et il manque notamment la compatibilité avec le WiFi, tandis que le son est tout simplement absent. Et, surtout, si vous installez Windows, vous effacerez entièrement Steam OS, sans possibilité de revenir en arrière. Des pilotes AMD sont en cours d’implémentation, mais il faudra surtout attendre la possibilité d’avoir un “dual boot” (lancer, au choix, Steam OS ou Windows au démarrage) pour que l’opération soit réellement intéressante.


. Pas de chargeurs européen donc besoin d'un adaptateur

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Elden Ring* a des problèmes de sensibilité de souris, d’anti-cheat, et de performances sur PC, qui seront corrigé bientôt. Arrêtez de précommander, vous le savez bien pourtant :
> 
> https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-mous...y-performance/
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/elden-ring/...ormance-issues
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/elden...tering-issues/
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lat-48315.html


Sans ces défauts, la version Pc se prenait 20/10 finger in the noze. :Cigare:

----------


## KOUB

Le schmup *Valfaris: Mecha Therion*, suite du très métalleux Valfaris, sortira un de ces jours sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/val...ha-destructeur




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de panpan sur les extraterrestres *Earth Defense 6* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050847273.html




Il y a un bug assez rare qui empêche de compléter sa collection de chiens de combat dans *Légendes Pokémon Arceus* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387392.html

La limite maximale de joueurs de *Project Zomboid* sur un serveur a été augmentée de 32 à 100. Mais les développeurs préviennent que c’est « expérimental » :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/project-zom...er-100-players

La dernière mise à jour de *Total War: Warhammer 3* devrait régler les problèmes avec les processeurs Alder Lake d’Intel :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...der-lake-patch

*Vampire Survivors* devrait passer en version 0.3.0 le 1er ou le 2 Mars :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-survivors/patch-030

Le JRPG *Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream* est sorti dans le monde entire sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/atelier-sophi...h-ps4-trailer/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, au lieu d’avoir un nouveau *Kalof en 2023*, il est possible que la Kalof de cette année (Modern Warfare 2) ait droit à un DLC payant :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-mo...ee-dlc-report/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu’un *Kalof free-to-play* avec des zombies sorte l’année prochaine :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-free-to-p...ies-next-year/

L’événement de speedrun féminin *Frost Fatales* a lieu du 27 Février au 6 Mars :

https://www.destructoid.com/frost-fa...harity-malala/

Attention, peut-être spoil : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Certains joueurs d’*Elden Ring* arrivent à tuer le premier boss … Alors qu’ils sont sensés se faire éclater

 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-rin...-not-meant-to/

Ed Boone parle trop. Et donc, il se pourrait que le prochain jeu de *NetherRealms* ne soit ni un Mortal Kombat, ni un Injustice :

https://www.thegamer.com/netherrealm...bat-injustice/

Le jeu de gestion de boxe *World Championship Boxing Manager II* a été annoncé pour le printemps sur PC et toutes les consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/worl...-switch-and-pc




Un mod pour *Elden Ring*, pour débloquer les fps sur PC :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/first...he-pc-version/

https://github.com/uberhalit/EldenRingFpsUnlockAndMore

Vous pouvez jouer gratuitement à *Deep Rock Galactic* ce week-end sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dee...m-this-weekend

Le *Steam Deck 2* est déjà prévu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-is-alr...-steam-deck-2/

Field Intensity est un mod pour *Half Life* qui suit, en 34 cartes, l’histoire d’un marine envoyé à Black Mesa :

https://www.pcgamer.com/after-13-yea...-rave-reviews/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/field-int...-intensity-1-0

*Un nouveau jeu Valve !* Aperture Desk Job ! Gratuit ! Pour apprendre à se servir du Steam Deck … -_- :

https://www.pcgamer.com/aperture-des...ew-valve-game/

*45.157 joueurs simultanés* sur Steam pour … La démo du jeu de survie urbain Nobody: The Turnaround :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nobody-the-...next-fest-demo

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Turnaround/

*Farming Simulator 22* passe en version 1.3 :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/farming-s...d-version-1-3/




*Tencent* s’est offert l’éditeur et développeur 1C Entertainment :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-entertainment

*HTC* a sorti un système VR pour utiliser dans les voitures … Et est assez confiant que les gens ne vomiront pas :

https://gizmodo.com/htc-says-car-bas...you-1848594965

*Gabe Newell* n’aime pas les NFT ni les gens qui en font :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gab...-business-with

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Microsoft* formerait une équipe pour aider les développeurs chinois à étendre leurs activités à l’étranger :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...opers-in-china

L'éditeur français *Plug In Digital* se retire du programme Winky Partners, un projet de metaverse de jeux éducatifs :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050847235.html





Le *Stunfest* aura lieu cette année dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable à Rennes du 20 au 22 Mai :

https://www.ouest-france.fr/gaming/j...f-d300faed7075





Les gagnants des *DICE Awards 2021* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6501043/

*NetEase* a fait plein d’argent l’année dernière :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...bn-during-2021

Le nouveau directeur créatif de *Dragon Age 4* est John Epler :

https://gamerant.com/new-dragon-age-...or-john-epler/

Les employés du studio de développement japonais *Pocket Pair* ont reçu un jour de congé payé aujourd’hui pour jouer à Elden Ring :

https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-holi...opment-studio/

*Tumblr* offre maintenant gracieusement un abonnement à 4.99$ par mois pour virer les pubs :

https://gizmodo.com/tumblr-unveils-a...ons-1848592833

Va falloir arrêter d’essayer de faire passer des vidéos d’*Arma III* pour des images de guerre. Ça se voit :

https://kotaku.com/ukraine-invasion-...-ga-1848591313

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-russia-attack

https://www.pcgamer.com/arma-3-clips...being-removed/

Comme Google commence à être un peu efficace contre la désinformation, les conspirationnistes ne trouvent plus ce qu’ils veulent et se déplacent donc vers *DuckDuckGo* :

https://www.clubic.com/moteur-de-rec...ionnistes.html

*Tencent* a déclaré vouloir atteindre la neutralité carbone d’ici 2030 :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ality-by-2030/

Où on parle de l’art de créer des batailles intéressantes pour les joueurs dans *Chivalry 2* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...gle-battle-map

Un actionnaire poursuit *Activision-Blizzard* et son conseil d’administration pour la vente à Microsoft alléguant un tas de trucs et en partie que si Bobby Kotick et ses potes ont signé la vente, c’est surtout pour toucher de bon gros et juteux bénéfices … Ce n’est vraiment pas leur genre pourtant de faire n’importe quoi pour du pognon sans se soucier des conséquences pour les autres … :

https://www.polygon.com/22949594/act...-sec-violation

Faites, comme d’habitude, attention aux demandes de dons (et regardez la chaine youtube de Notseriou’s, c’est bien) :





Suite à leur migration depuis la Chine, les mineurs de *cryptomonnaies* sont plus polluants que jamais :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-worse-fo...ate-1848593882

*Can I Play That* est un site permettant aux joueurs souffrant d’un handicap de déterminer si les options d’accessibilité d’un jeu sont adaptées pour eux :

https://gamerant.com/can-i-play-that...accessibility/

https://caniplaythat.com/



Et pour finir … Bah voilà :

https://gizmodo.com/beyblade-live-ac...mer-1848593994

----------


## Tremex

Je ne peux pas laisser dire ça ! Les bitcoins c'est le bien :

https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech...nnement-96961/

 ::rolleyes:: 

Va falloir qu'on me réexplique ce qu'est un journaliste par contre  ::trollface:: ...

----------


## Stelarc

> j'ai toujours trouvé ça terne et générique.


Faut quand même le faire pour dire que la DA est générique... En DA générique donc sans personnalité et passe partout je pense à Dragon Age. On en est très loin avec les Dark Souls.

----------


## runner

> Faut quand même le faire pour dire que la DA est générique... En DA générique donc sans personnalité et passe partout je pense à Dragon Age. On en est très loin avec les Dark Souls.


Il n'y a pas de il faut quand même le faire, c'est subjectif. Chacun a le droit de trouver ça générique ou de ne pas la trouver générique. 
Si ça peut te rassurer car j'ai visiblement touché quelque chose, je trouve aussi que la DA de Dragon age 1 et 2 est générique.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il n'y a pas de il faut quand même le faire, c'est subjectif. Chacun a le droit de trouver ça générique ou de ne pas la trouver générique. 
> Si ça peut te rassurer car j'ai visiblement touché quelque chose, je trouve aussi que la DA de Dragon age 1 et 2 est générique.


Si ça peut te réassurer, c'est pareil pour moi. Jamais trouvé rien de special dans la DA des Souls, ni dans Skyrim par exemple. Pour moi ils se ressemblent tous. Il y a rien d'unique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il n'y a pas de il faut quand même le faire, c'est subjectif. Chacun a le droit de trouver ça générique ou de ne pas la trouver générique. 
> Si ça peut te rassurer car j'ai visiblement touché quelque chose, je trouve aussi que la DA de Dragon age 1 et 2 est générique.


Alors non, pas vraiment. On peut estimer qu'une DA ne nous touche pas, mais considérer que quelque chose est générique parce qu'on pense que ça l'est c'est plus difficile...Le terme générique a un sens, il pointe du doigt le fait que ça provient d'une généralité, d'un truc vu et revu.
C'est clairement pas le cas de la DA des Souls et autres jeux FS  (quoique Sekiro m'a semblé plus conventionnel mais j'adhère pas trop aux univers asiatiques, visuellement...). Ca ne veut évidemment pas dire qu'on est obligé de l'apprécier, on peut trouver qu'une DA sort du lot tout en ayant pas d'attrait pour cette DA, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'estimer si ça plaît, mais de constater si ça se démarque de ce qui fait habituellement dans le même domaine.

De la même manière qu'une DA générique n'est pas non plus synonyme d'un jeu qu'on ne trouve pas attrayant visuellement. AC Valhalla c'est générique, ça ne m'empêche pas de trouver le jeu très agréable à l'oeil dans le rendu de ses environnements, par exemple.
Faut pas oublier non plus que DA ça ne représente pas que le "dessin" ou l'inventivité des éléments , mais aussi l'agencement des coloris, des effets visuels divers, la cohérence globale du rendu etc etc

----------


## Nono

A l'inverse, est-ce que vous connaissez des DA de jeux médiévaux-fantastiques qui sortent vraiment de l'ordinaire ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Alors non, pas vraiment. On peut estimer qu'une DA ne nous touche pas, mais considérer que quelque chose est générique parce qu'on pense que ça l'est c'est plus difficile...Le terme générique a un sens, il pointe du doigt le fait que ça provient d'une généralité, d'un truc vu et revu.
> C'est clairement pas le cas de la DA des Souls et autres jeux FS  (quoique Sekiro m'a semblé plus conventionnel mais j'adhère pas trop aux univers asiatiques, visuellement...). Ca ne veut évidemment pas dire qu'on est obligé de l'apprécier, on peut trouver qu'une DA sort du lot tout en ayant pas d'attrait pour cette DA, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'estimer si ça plaît, mais de constater si ça se démarque de ce qui fait habituellement dans le même domaine.
> 
> De la même manière qu'une DA générique n'est pas non plus synonyme d'un jeu qu'on ne trouve pas attrayant visuellement. AC Valhalla c'est générique, ça ne m'empêche pas de trouver le jeu très agréable à l'oeil dans le rendu de ses environnements, par exemple.
> Faut pas oublier non plus que DA ça ne représente pas que le "dessin" ou l'inventivité des éléments , mais aussi l'agencement des coloris, des effets visuels divers, la cohérence globale du rendu etc etc


Amen.

----------


## Erkin_

> A l'inverse, est-ce que vous connaissez des DA de jeux médiévaux-fantastiques qui sortent vraiment de l'ordinaire ?


Darkest Dungeon.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je pense que cette impression de DA générique qu'a Biscuitkzh vient surtout du fait que pour Skyrim et les Souls, on a une image peu colorée.  Assez terne. Des tons de gris, de marrons.
Si l'on dépasse un peu cette première impression, la direction artistique des Souls a un pouvoir d'évocation assez dingue.
Ce contraste entre la désolation et le monumental de l'architecture, ou des créatures tombées, nous évoque des batailles cataclysmiques que nous ne verrons jamais. Que nous imaginons.

De plus le bestiaire, est un genre de mix de l'héroïc fantasy occidentale avec le monde fantastique japonais des yokaïs, ce qui crée un sentiment d'exotisme, de l'étrange inquiétant, peu commun à d'autres jeux.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Je pense que cette impression de DA générique qu'a Biscuitkzh vient surtout du fait que pour Skyrim et les Souls, on a une image peu colorée.  Assez terne. Des tons de gris, de marrons.
> Si l'on dépasse un peu cette première impression, la direction artistique des Souls a un pouvoir d'évocation assez dingue.
> Ce contraste entre la désolation et le monumental de l'architecture, ou des créatures tombées, nous évoque des batailles cataclysmiques que nous ne verrons jamais. Que nous imaginons.
> 
> De plus le bestiaire, est un genre de mix de l'héroïc fantasy occidentale avec le monde fantastique japonais des yokaïs, ce qui crée un sentiment d'exotisme, de l'étrange inquiétant, peu commun à d'autres jeux.


Ouais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a toujours les mêmes couleurs, les mêmes tonalités, arbres, roches, bâtiments cassés, etc, il y a toujours les mêmes trucs avec la même palette de couleurs. Du coup t'en vois un, tu les as tous vu en gros.
Et je sais bien que on pourrait dire la même chose pour plein d'autres types de jeux, mais je trouve que dans les Souls/Skyrim/etc ça se remarque beaucoup plus que ailleurs. Pour moi personnellement au moins.

----------


## pipoop

> A l'inverse, est-ce que vous connaissez des DA de jeux médiévaux-fantastiques qui sortent vraiment de l'ordinaire ?


Wow avec leurs épaulettes de 20kg
Kingdom of amalur (très coloré)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a toujours les mêmes couleurs, les mêmes tonalités, arbres, roches, bâtiments cassés, etc, il y a toujours les mêmes trucs avec la même palette de couleurs. Du coup t'en vois un, tu les as tous vu en gros.
> Et je sais bien que on pourrait dire la même chose pour plein d'autres types de jeux, mais je trouve que dans les Souls/Skyrim/etc ça se remarque beaucoup plus que ailleurs. Pour moi personnellement au moins.


Du coup t'aime bien Fallout 3 avec sa tendance verte ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Darkest Dungeon.


Yep, c'est un bon exemple de DA originale piochant pourtant dans un univers déjà bien labouré.

----------


## runner

> Alors non, pas vraiment. On peut estimer qu'une DA ne nous touche pas, mais considérer que quelque chose est générique parce qu'on pense que ça l'est c'est plus difficile...Le terme générique a un sens, il pointe du doigt le fait que ça provient d'une généralité, d'un truc vu et revu.
> C'est clairement pas le cas de la DA des Souls et autres jeux FS  (quoique Sekiro m'a semblé plus conventionnel mais j'adhère pas trop aux univers asiatiques, visuellement...). Ca ne veut évidemment pas dire qu'on est obligé de l'apprécier, on peut trouver qu'une DA sort du lot tout en ayant pas d'attrait pour cette DA, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'estimer si ça plaît, mais de constater si ça se démarque de ce qui fait habituellement dans le même domaine.


Tu as sans doute raison sur le caractère subjectif. Je trouve quand même que la Da des souls quand je vois les décors, c'est une DA qu'on a vu et revu, ne brille pas par sa créativité et qui en plus ne m'attire pas du tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A l'inverse, est-ce que vous connaissez des DA de jeux médiévaux-fantastiques qui sortent vraiment de l'ordinaire ?


Morrowind.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a toujours les mêmes couleurs, les mêmes tonalités, arbres, roches, bâtiments cassés, etc, il y a toujours les mêmes trucs avec la même palette de couleurs. Du coup t'en vois un, tu les as tous vu en gros.
> Et je sais bien que on pourrait dire la même chose pour plein d'autres types de jeux, mais je trouve que dans les Souls/Skyrim/etc ça se remarque beaucoup plus que ailleurs. Pour moi personnellement au moins.


Les couleurs ne sont qu'un élément d'une DA. Je t'avoue que je vois pas comment on peut trouver que ça voit plus -le côté déjà-vu-   dans un Souls que dans un DA, un TES (hors Morrowind) ou toute la cohorte de jeux medfan habituel, Witcher 3 inclus (qui reste un putain de bon souvenir visuellement pour moi, mais voilà, c'est pas non plus hors des sentiers battus niveau DA) .  ::unsure:: 


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu as sans doute raison sur le caractère subjectif. Je trouve quand même que la Da des souls quand je vois les décors, c'est une DA qu'on a vu et revu, ne brille pas par sa créativité et *qui en plus ne m'attire pas du tout.*


Je pense que c'est le point primordial  :;): 
Si tu prenais le temps de vraiment comparer je pense que tu verrais qu'en terme de design des mobs, de décors, de subtils touches artistiques diverses, ça se démarque quand même pas mal de ce qui se fait habituellement dans le genre Fantasy. Je ne dis pas que c'est du jamais vu avant, ce serait faux, mais c'est quand même hors du moule standard.
Un truc générique ce serait plutôt un énième jeu qui reprendrais la DA façon Wow pour son univers fantasy. Ou un truc léché visuellement côté technique mais sans inventivité notable dans la représentation , TW3 ou  AC  et autre du genre.

----------


## runner

> Je pense que c'est le point primordial 
> Si tu prenais le temps de vraiment comparer je pense que tu verrais qu'en terme de design des mobs, de représentation, ça se démarque quand même pas mal de ce qui se fait habituellement dans le genre Fantasy. Je ne dis pas que c'est du jamais vu avant, ce serait faux, mais c'est quand même pas mal hors du moule standard. 
> Un truc générique ce serait plutôt un énième jeu qui reprendrais la DA façon Wow pour son univers fantasy.


Peut être mais je ne vais pas le faire car le gameplay des jeux de ce type ne m'amuse pas ayant fait un bout de chemin du 1 et outre la DA, graphiquement, je trouve ces jeux pas très jolis. Il y a rien qui pourrait me faire perdre mon temps pour m'investir donc on va en rester là et dire que tu as sans doute raison en investissant plus profondément. En tout cas, c'est pas flagrant à vue de nez en tout cas que c'est différent de ce qu'on peut voir ailleurs.
Je peux dire que visuellement que ce soit la technique, les graphismes ou le design des graphismes, ça ne m'attire pas du tout.

----------


## Stelarc

Il fallait commencer par ça plutôt que d'évoquer une hypothétique DA générique dans les souls. Tu veux de la DA générique dans ton souls ? Lords of the Fallen.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ouais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a toujours les mêmes couleurs, les mêmes tonalités, arbres, roches, bâtiments cassés, etc, il y a toujours les mêmes trucs avec la même palette de couleurs. Du coup t'en vois un, tu les as tous vu en gros.
> Et je sais bien que on pourrait dire la même chose pour plein d'autres types de jeux, mais je trouve que dans les Souls/Skyrim/etc ça se remarque beaucoup plus que ailleurs. Pour moi personnellement au moins.


Le truc que je dirais peut-être pour nuancer, c'est qu'il y a sans doute un monde entre se faire une idée "de loin" sur une DA (elle peut ne pas nous attirer, et c'est parfaitement légitime), et en faire l'expérience soi-même en jeu.
N'ayant joué à aucun Dark Souls (ni autre jeu From Software), mon ressenti "superficiel" rejoint le tien : du medfan sombre et terne, ça semble vu et revu et ça ne m'attire pas plus que ça.

Mais lorsque je vois l'engouement suscité de toutes parts par ces jeux, au gameplay pourtant beaucoup moins consensuel ou "grand public" qu'un Cyberpunk, Witcher 3 ou les AC/Kalof annuels, quand je lis les retours débordant d'enthousiasme de canards qui ne me semblent pourtant pas excessivement clients de jeux difficiles, cela m'interroge. Je me dis que c'est peut-être moi qui passe à côté de quelque chose, jugeant un peu hâtivement un livre à sa couverture.

J'oserais presque un parallèle avec Obra Dinn : de loin, le style visuel 1-bit sera peu attrayant, à part peut-être pour les nostalgiques de l'époque où ce genre de graphismes était la norme. Et pourtant, je ne connais pas grand monde y ayant joué qui se soit plaint de sa DA ou l'ait trouvé moche.

----------


## Zerger

> Tu as sans doute raison sur le caractère subjectif. Je trouve quand même que la Da des souls quand je vois les décors, c'est une DA qu'on a vu et revu, ne brille pas par sa créativité et qui en plus ne m'attire pas du tout.


Pourtant, si il y a bien un truc unique dans les Souls, ce sont ses décors absoluement gigantesques, où tout ce que tu vois au loin, bah en fait tu pourras l'explorer.
J'ai vraiment aucun autre jeu qui m'a marqué à ce point sur la qualité de ses décors que cette série.

----------


## Nono

Ha oui, ils sont de qualité, mais tu me dirais "c'est un screen du seigneur des anneaux", je te croirais.

----------


## Silver

Je ne sais pas si Koub l'a déjà passée :
https://www.pcgamer.com/fuckthewar-g...sian-invasion/

La réaction de nombreux studios de jeux vidéo à la guerre : "#FuckTheWar: Game studios pledge support for Ukraine as Russian invasion continues"

----------


## dridrilamenace

Oui il l'a déjà posté.



> Ha oui, ils sont de qualité, mais tu me dirais "c'est un screen du seigneur des anneaux", je te croirais.


Un poil terne pour du Seigneur des Anneaux  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ha oui, ils sont de qualité, mais tu me dirais "c'est un screen du seigneur des anneaux", je te croirais.


A ce compte le moindre screen avec un château c'est "le seigneur des anneaux". 
Après c'est sûr que si on t'induit en erreur dès le départ et que tu n'as aucune idée du jeu dont est tiré l'image...On peut tromper n'importe qui avec quasiment n'importe quel jeu, même ayant une DA originale par rapport au reste. Faut vraiment tomber dans le cas d'un truc au visuel très très tranché (genre Obra Dinn tiens, ou Darkest Dungeon) pour qu'un titre soit identifiable en deux secondes sur un screen unique.

Y'avait un jeu, un FPS, je ne sais plus son nom* (faut dire que c'était pas un jeu ultra-marquant) qui avait un style visuel à la Bioshock. Je pourrais trouver des screens de ce jeu, te les faire passer pour du Bioshock sans soucis. Ca invalide le côté originale de la DA de Bioshock, le fait de réussir à te tromper ?
Original ne veut pas non plus dire que ça n'a jamais été fait avant et que tout est 100% "neuf". J'ai l'impression que ça coince à ce niveau. Personne n'a jamais dit  que la DA était "unique en son genre".  ::): 


*je le tiens: Singularity

----------


## Baalim

> A ce compte le moindre screen avec un château c'est "le seigneur des anneaux". 
> Après c'est sûr que si on t'induit en erreur dès le départ et que tu n'as aucune idée du jeu dont est tiré l'image...On peut tromper n'importe qui avec quasiment n'importe quel jeu, même ayant une DA originale par rapport au reste. Faut vraiment tomber dans le cas d'un truc au visuel très très tranché (genre Obra Dinn tiens, ou Darkest Dungeon) pour qu'un titre soit identifiable en deux secondes sur un screen unique.
> 
> Y'avait un jeu, un FPS, je ne sais plus son nom* (faut dire que c'était pas un jeu ultra-marquant) qui avait un style visuel à la Bioshock. Je pourrais trouver des screens de ce jeu, te les faire passer pour du Bioshock sans soucis. Ca invalide le côté originale de la DA de Bioshock, le fait de réussir à te tromper ?
> 
> 
> *je le tiens: Singularity


J'aurais plutôt dit close to the sun  ::siffle::

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Les hacks de triche se multiplient dans Yugioh Master Duel: capacité à forcer le forfait de l'adversaire, à lui faire passer son tour, ou à jouer des decks en théorie illégaux, incluant des cartes bannies, ou même avec un nombre de cartes inférieurs à 40, permettant par exemple de tirer à coup sûr Exodia au premier tour. En cause: il semble que le client du jeu soit facile à modifier.

D'autres pratiques ne relevant pas du hack mais gênantes ont aussi cours: déconnexion si la pièce atterrit sur face(beaucoup de decks ont l'avantage si le joueur commence) n'entraînant aucune pénalité ni défaite, ou jeu délibérémment très lent de la part de l'adversaire(ce qui peut être signalé, mais prête à discussion, car certains joueurs sont tout simplement débutants). Voilà qui n'encouragera pas ceux qui voudraient payer 12 euros pour 1500 gemmes(il s'agit d'une promotion temporaire en plus, 1500 gemmes=15 packs de cartes)

----------


## runner

> Il fallait commencer par ça plutôt que d'évoquer une hypothétique DA générique dans les souls. Tu veux de la DA générique dans ton souls ? Lords of the Fallen.


Cela ne change rien fondamentalement à ce que je pense. Même si la DA n'est peut être pas aussi générique que je l'ai dit, je veux bien le croire mais si je n'en suis pas convaincu et pas d'accord sur les décors en tout cas. La DA ne mérite pas en tout cas beaucoup les éloges que certains en font et qu'on peut lire de la part de certains journalistes et ça je ne changerai pas car il y a des jeux avec une DA autrement plus réussi pour moi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Après si c'est juste la DA qui gêne, y en a qui trouvent des solutions.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,

Les réactions des studios de développement et compagnies technologiques contre l’invasion de l’Ukraine par la Russie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fuckthewar-g...sian-invasion/

https://www.destructoid.com/game-dev...pport-ukraine/

https://kotaku.com/cd-projekt-red-uk...gam-1848596321

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-ukr...ssia-invasion/

















https://kotaku.com/stalker-2-ubisoft...n-g-1848588220

https://www.pcgamer.com/dice-disable...ission-reward/





(La récompense étant le skin d’un hélicoptère de combat russe)

Et attention aux chasseurs de like, en particulier sut Tik Tok :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...oft.lefigarov3



*Steam* ne va pas sortir de service d’abonnement. Par contre, ils veulent accueillir le Game Pass sur Steam (et toucher leurs 30% de com) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-has-no...pass-on-steam/

La description d’un piège dark soulesque d’*Elden Ring*, bien proche du départ du jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/an-early-eld...aight-to-hell/

*Factorio* est sorti en accès anticipé il y a  6ans, et s’il a comme tort de ne pas être Satisfactory, s’est quand même vendu à 3.1 millions d’exemplaires :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/factorio/3-million-sales

La mise à jour 6.1 de *Final Fantasy XIV* sera présentée samedi prochain :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...-1-live-letter

Le DLC Survivors Of The Void pour *Risk of Rain 2*, qui sort le 1er Mars, inclura un nouveau mode endless :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/risk-of-rain-2/horde-mode

*The Jackbox Party Starter* est un spin-off – compilation de la série de jeux The Jackbox Party Pack, annoncé pour cet été :

https://noisypixel.net/jackbox-party...ulti-language/

https://gamerant.com/jackbox-party-s...-release-date/

Take-Two a déposé un brevet pour un système permettant de limiter les temps de téléchargements de l’enfer dans possiblement *Grand Theft Auto 6* :

https://gamerant.com/gta-6-map-multi...r-size-patent/

*Food Truck Simulator*, dont le nom explique le concept, a une démo pour Steam Nest Fest et doit sortir cette année :

https://www.destructoid.com/food-tru...o-impressions/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...uck_Simulator/




Des joueurs américains ont la surprise de recevoir leur précommande Amazon de *Gran Turismo 7* une semaine avant la date de sortie officielle :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-a-week-early/

Un DLC avec les dinosaures de la série animée Netflix Camp Crétacé a été annoncé pour le 8 Mars pour *Jurassic World Evolution 2* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/dlc/202...w-dlc-offering




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semble que le *FIFA* de l’année prochaine, en plus d’être probablement le dernier du nom, sortirait en même temps que deux spin-offs dédiés aux coupes du monde de foot masculin et féminin :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...che-48317.html

C’est au tour des joueurs Xbox d’avoir des problèmes pour jouer à *Elden Ring*, mais uniquement en mode Online :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-online...ark-1848598390

L’embargo sur le *Steam Deck* est levé apparemment :

https://nofrag.com/les-reviews-du-st...ncore-bancale/

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/does-the-...deck-throttle/

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/how-loud-is-steam-deck/

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/valve-ste...-battery-life/

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...rrently-works/

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...-for-game-devs

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...eux-48316.html

Les ventes excédent les projections de Valve :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-demand-high/

Évidemment, des personnes peu scrupuleuses essaient de revendre les leurs beaucoup trop cher :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/steam-dec...ngs-reselling/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Nvidia* aurait été la cible d’une cyberattaque et serait « complètement compromise » :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-cyber-attack/

L’émulation de la Nintendo 64 sur le *Switch Online* s’améliore :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-switch...lation-better/









Où on parle de *10 polémiques de jeux vidéo* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15350...l-histoire.htm

*Yuji Horii*, le créateur de Dragon Quest va recevoir le Lifetime Achievement Award de la GDC cette année. *Steven Spohn*, le fondateur de l’association AbleGamers recevra l’Ambassador Award :

https://gamerant.com/dragon-quest-cr...evement-award/

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc/ab...d-at-gdca-2022

*Discord* bannit les contenus antivax et la désinformation médicale :

https://www.pcgamer.com/discord-bans...9-information/

*Pixelmon*, c’est un RPG en monde ouvert … avec des simili-pokémons en NFT … Les pixelmons étaient acheté sur un concept-art avant la sortie du jeu … et sont finalement atrocement moches dans le jeu. Même Chris Roberts est plus honnête sur le coup :

https://gamerant.com/nft-game-pixelm...er-delivering/

















Xbox vend une peinture promotionnelle pour *Halo Infinite* de 3 mètres sur 6 aux enchères au bénéfice de Special Effect, une association britannique venant en aide aux joueurs souffrant de handicaps :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-halo-painting-auction/

Une explication de comment les éditeurs choisissent les jeux indés à financer :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...gn-indie-games

Où on réfléchit à ce que devient l’industrie des jeux vidéo, avec ses développeurs compétents qui forment leurs propres studios, fatigués par la gestion (et parfois le crunch et le harcèlement) des gros studios :

https://www.wired.com/story/games-industry-shakeup/

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...ould-play-out/

*Etsy* a gagné plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale … et a annoncé qu’ils allaient maintenant appliquer des frais de transaction sur tous les achats entre 5 et 6.5% (il y a déjà d’autres frais que la plateforme prend sur les ventes) :

https://gizmodo.com/etsy-screws-over...ain-1848594972

Il n’y a pas que Google Stadia qu’on oublie vite, il y a aussi *Amazon Luna* dans le cloud gaming, qui dispose maintenant d’un bouton « play on Luna » sur Twitch pour les jeux streamés disponibles sur la plateforme :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-adds...n-luna-button/

Pour ceux qui auraient vécu dans une grotte depuis les derniers mois, 5 raisons de ne pas investir dans des *NFT* :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/arn...t-2054847.html

*Gabe Newell* parle du cour moment où Valve a accepté les *Bitcoins* en paiement entre Avril 2016 et Décembre 2017 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/50-of-transa...s-gabe-newell/

Je suis fatigué. Les peintures que *Nelson Mandela* a faites quand il était en prison sont vendues en NFT :

https://www.thegamer.com/nelson-mandela-paintings-nft/



Le YouTubeur PrestigeIsKey a racheté une *statue des Game Awards* sur eBay pour la rendre aux développeurs de Céleste qui ne l’avaient « étrangement » jamais reçue :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-game-aw...tatue-celeste/

----------


## comodorecass

> Pourtant, si il y a bien un truc unique dans les Souls, ce sont ses décors absoluement gigantesques, où tout ce que tu vois au loin, bah en fait tu pourras l'explorer.
> J'ai vraiment aucun autre jeu qui m'a marqué à ce point sur la qualité de ses décors que cette série.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/FBPG9g0/Elden-Ring-...1-29-06-80.png


Xenoblade Chronicles? Breath of the Wild? Franchement qu'on loue le gameplay, l'ambiance, le sentiment de progression, la précision des combat soit mais la DA de DS1 (je n'ai fait que celui ci) est vraiment vilaine et oubliable.
Ce jeu restera à jamais une énigme pour moi tant l'expérience que j'ai vécu ingame était éloignée de ce que j'en avais lu (notamment sur nos forums).

----------


## Erkin_

Alors autant je suis critique sur la plupart des points par rapport aux souls, mais question DA et grandeur des niveaux qui donnent cette impression d'être écrasé et d'être dans un univers épique, c'est quelques chose de rarement égalé.

Et surement pas par des titres comme Xenoblade ou BOTW (même si je trouve un BOTW mieux qu'un DS sur quasi tout le reste). Là on peut vraiment parler de générique.

----------


## olih

Xenoblade générique ?  ::O:

----------


## Erkin_

Totalement.

----------


## Supergounou

On dirait le seigneur des anneaux.

----------


## Maximelene

On dirait surtout n'importe quel RPG/action japonais au monde.

----------


## Supergounou

> On dirait surtout n'importe quel RPG/action japonais au monde.


Genre Dark Souls ?  ::wacko::   ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

N'importe quoi. Le monde se déroule sur des Titans gigantesques. Tout est absolument sublime dans Xenoblade excepté quelques persos assez oubliables. Ya des dizaines d'articles là dessus sur la toile et dans la presse. Quand tu es au pied d'un Titan que tu admires son épaule sur laquelle tu étais au chapitre précédent et entraperçois le futur Titan que tu vas escalader c'est magique. Ça manque certainement de couleur marron caca et de squelettes moches à vos yeux.

----------


## Supergounou

T'as pas compris que je défends ton jeu là ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Tout est absolument sublime dans Xenoblade


Non. C'est générique, vilain et oubliable.

Voilà, comme ça on a tous des avis péremptoires qui crachent sur les goûts des autres.

----------


## comodorecass

J'écris trop lentement  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> comme ça on a tous des avis péremptoires qui crachent sur les goûts des autres.


Non il en manque un: ton avatar est vraiment laid et générique, change le vite s'il te plait.

----------


## Maximelene

> Non il manque un: ton avatar est vraiment générique, change le s'il te plait.


Ça, par contre, c'est vrai.

En même temps, on fait difficilement plus générique que Garfield. A part peut-être avec un Minion.  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> A l'inverse, est-ce que vous connaissez des DA de jeux médiévaux-fantastiques qui sortent vraiment de l'ordinaire ?


Les Souls, qui tapent plus dans la Dark Fantasy (notamment Berserk), chose qu'on ne voit pas si fréquemment,
La saga Legacy of Kain.
Blasphemous

----------


## Supergounou

> on fait difficilement plus générique que Garfield. A part peut-être avec un Minion.




Trop c'est trop, t'as gagné un blacklist + modocloche.

----------


## Frypolar

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Nvidia* aurait été la cible d’une cyberattaque et serait « complètement compromise » :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-cyber-attack/


https://wccftech.com/nvidia-fires-ba...their-systems/




> NVIDIA Fires Back at Hackers By Encrypting 1 TB Stolen Data & Successfully Ransomed Their Systems


 ::XD::

----------


## Sannom

> Alors autant je suis critique sur la plupart des points par rapport aux souls, mais question DA et grandeur des niveaux qui donnent cette impression d'être écrasé et d'être dans un univers épique, c'est quelques chose de rarement égalé.


En fait je crois que quand l'impression d'être écrasé dans un univers épique trop grand pour soi ne fonctionne pas, toute la DA s'écroule et devient "générique".




> On dirait surtout n'importe quel RPG/action japonais au monde.


Il y a une contradiction dans les termes là je trouve  :^_^:  .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> la DA de DS1 (je n'ai fait que celui ci) est vraiment vilaine et oubliable.
> .



Le premier n'est certes pas le plus marquant, pour les décors du moins (même si certains plans sont franchement réussis). Après niveau ennemis / boss y'a quand même pas mal de bons trucs, pas que des "squelettes ou zombies".
La DA explose plus dans les suites.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> . Ça manque certainement de couleur marron caca et de squelettes moches à vos yeux.


Non y'a juste trop de couleurs Haribo, le pays des licornes on a passé l'âge.
Voilà j'ai bien fait avancer le débat moi aussi, on peut tous aller se coucher serein.

----------


## Stelarc

> Le premier n'est certes pas le plus marquant, pour les décors du moins (même si certains plans sont franchement réussis). Après niveau ennemis / boss y'a quand même pas mal de bons trucs, pas que des "squelettes ou zombies".


Mais même la DA du premier sait en imposer c'est tout. D'ailleurs c'est la force de la DA, savoir jongler avec les poncifs visuels du genre en ajoutant leur patte (le dragon béant, Smough/Ornstein, Nito, Pinwheel, Seath, le minotaure sous stéroïdes, Malus, la chimère, Artorias... Rien que le premier dragon de l'asile est atypique, on dirait Eliott le dragon en version pas drôle. _Ohohoh mais c'est une DA tout à fait générique et parfaitement oubliable._ Ça me fout les glandes d'entendre ça ou alors c'est juste une posture pour contrebalancer le fait que l'on encense trop From Software depuis des années.

----------


## Kody

> A l'inverse, est-ce que vous connaissez des DA de jeux médiévaux-fantastiques qui sortent vraiment de l'ordinaire ?


Aëdemphia !

Sinon elle est très bien la DA des Souls. Surtout celle du premier, qui est moins "épique" que les jeux suivants, plus austère, plus sombre. Le design des ennemis, des PNJs (plus comment ils réagissent au joueur), l'aspect ruiné sans être apocalyptique. Tu sens qu'il s'est passé un truc de pas net dans cet univers et qu'il ne veut pas de toi. À des égards, ça fait presque plus survival horror que RPG.

----------


## runner

> Sincères salutations du samedi,
> 
> Les réactions des studios de développement et compagnies technologiques contre l’invasion de l’Ukraine par la Russie :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/fuckthewar-g...sian-invasion/
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/game-dev...pport-ukraine/
> 
> https://kotaku.com/cd-projekt-red-uk...gam-1848596321
> ...


Seul le porn peut mettre Poutine à genou.  :Cell: 
Vive le porn, que cela soit d'utilité publique. ::trollface::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En parlant de news... Quelqu'un en a à propos de Ruvon ? J'ai raté quelque-chose ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Évite de quoter 4 tweets pour rajouter 2 phrases, s'il te plaît.
Si tout le monde fait ça, on revoit les mêmes trucs 10 fois par page et c'est un peu lourd.




> En parlant de news... Quelqu'un en a à propos de Ruvon ? J'ai raté quelque-chose ?


Il a visité le forum il y a 4 jours, pas de quoi s'inquiéter a priori.
Depuis que je viens ici, il lui est arrivé plusieurs fois de s'absenter pendant quelques semaines.
Des bisous si tu nous lis !

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> https://wccftech.com/nvidia-fires-ba...their-systems/


Roooh mais le screenshot qui commence par nvidia est criminel et s'étonne de la riposte ...  :Facepalm:  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> En parlant de news... Quelqu'un en a à propos de Ruvon ? J'ai raté quelque-chose ?


C'est un habitué des disparitions subites et des réapparitions ninja. Faut pas trop s'inquiéter  ::):

----------


## runner

> Roooh mais le screenshot qui commence par nvidia est criminel et s'étonne de la riposte ...


Dommage que le ridicule ne tue pas parfois. ::cry::

----------


## pesos

::lol::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Waw, lord Gaben, quoi !

Et bien reçupour Ruvon, merci pour l'info. J'avais peur que ce soit quelque-chose de plus grave.  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

> *Tencent* s’est offert l’éditeur et développeur 1C Entertainment :
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-entertainment



J'avais loupé cette info, ce n'est pas génial comme nouvelle.  ::(: 

 ::o:

----------


## pipoop

Babylon's fall sort dans 3 jours...
est ce que je suis le seul qui se dit qu'ils ont pas choisit la meilleur date face a elden ring?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,

*Factorio* essaie de s’optimiser, surtout son interface, pour le Steam Deck :

https://www.pcgamer.com/factorio-is-...optimizations/

Gervant First Person est le premier mod pour *The Witcher 3* permettant de tout jouer à la première personne, même les combats :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-and-impr...functionality/

https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/m...ab=description




Le remake du jeu d’horreur *Ib* est annoncé par sa page Steam pour cette année :

https://noisypixel.net/ib-remake-ste...-trailer-2022/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Digimon Survive*, le jeu de pokémon de contrebande, toujours sans prévision de date de sortie :

https://noisypixel.net/digimon-survi...-release-date/




Interview du producteur du jeu, Kazumasa Habu, parce que c’était aussi la *Digimon Con 2022* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/digi...eplay-and-more




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Kalof de cette année* devrait changer la façon dont le matchmaking fonctionne pour le multijoueur. Encore une année de grands changements donc :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-mo...aking-changes/

*Terra Flame* est un schmup qui doit sortir en Juillet sur Steam :

https://gamerant.com/thunder-force-s...me-indie-game/





Un mode new game + est prévu pour *Dying Light 2*, pour un de ces jours, et sans savoir précisément ce qu’il permettra encore :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-2-d...ame-plus-mode/





*Super Smash Bros* ne sera pas à l’EVO 2022. Nintendo veut pas :

https://kotaku.com/smash-bros-ultima...ony-1848598680

Où on parle de la légende urbaine des stations de *Fallout 3*, censées prédire l’avenir :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15354...t-l-avenir.htm

Le Fan Remake de *Star Wars Dark Forces* sous Unreal Engine 4 a un mode VR de prévu :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...tacular-in-vr/

----------


## KOUB

Le remake du rail shooter *The House of the Dead* a été évalué pour Stadia aux USA, ce qui signifie donc que le jeu ne sortira pas uniquement sur Switch, mais peut-être comme le remake de Panzer Dragon en son temps, sur plus de plateformes : 

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...wider-release/




Donc, la *9ème génération de pokémons* a été annoncée avec les opus écarlate et violet :

https://www.actugaming.net/pokemon-e...noncee-481110/




Mise à jour avec du contenu offert aujourd’hui pour *Légendes Pokémon Arceus* :

https://www.actugaming.net/legendes-...-hisui-481114/




De fieffés dataminers ont fouillé les données de *Total War : Warhammer 3* … Et trouvé … Les Nains du Chaos ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/total-war-wa...-chaos-dwarfs/




*Le piratage de Nvidia* a été revendiqué par un groupe de ransomware nommé Lapsus … Qui a ensuite été la cible d’une attaque par ransomware :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ransomware-g...acked-in-turn/

La monnaie de *Roblox*, le Robux, vaut maintenant plus que le Rouble russe … Sans compter la taxe de 65% de Roblox si vous voulez changer des Robux en vrai argent du vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://gamerant.com/roblox-robux-ru...worth-ukraine/

*La Russie* a bloqué l’accès à Facebook, Twitter et Instagram. Ça passe toujours avec un VPN :

https://www.thegamer.com/russia-bloc...agram-ukraine/

Où on parle de la difficulté dans les jeux, comme à chaque sortie d'un jeu FromSoftware en fait … :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15341...ode-facile.htm

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Gabe Newell* livrerait lui-même des Steam Decks dans la région de Seattle :

https://gamerant.com/gabe-newell-signed-steam-deck/

https://www.thegamer.com/gabe-newell...deck-delivery/





Il me reste une vidéo pour la limite par message du forum ... Bah du coup :

----------


## Tenebris

> Babylon's fall sort dans 3 jours...
> est ce que je suis le seul qui se dit qu'ils ont pas choisit la meilleur date face a elden ring?


Ouaip, et à mon avis le jeu porte bien son nom  ::P: 

Quand je pense à ce jeu, j'ai "GNAGNAGNA CHAOS, GNAGNA CHAOS, AND CHAOS TO KILL ALL THE CHAOS OF CHAOS RIGHT TO THE DEEP CHAOS" enfin un truc du genre (et j'ai pas aimé la démo)  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Ouaip, et à mon avis le jeu porte bien son nom 
> 
> Quand je pense à ce jeu, j'ai "GNAGNAGNA CHAOS, GNAGNA CHAOS, AND CHAOS TO KILL ALL THE CHAOS OF CHAOS RIGHT TO THE DEEP CHAOS" enfin un truc du genre (et j'ai pas aimé la démo)


C'est pas stranger of paradise?
Je sais plus je les confonds

----------


## apocalypsius

> Babylon's fall sort dans 3 jours...
> est ce que je suis le seul qui se dit qu'ils ont pas choisit la meilleur date face a elden ring?


C'est un jeu PlatinumGames, c'est pas fait pour se vendre, et en plus il a l'air nul celui là.

----------


## Kriegor

PlatinumGames sont très inégaux, et ces derniers temps, ils ne sortent plus rien (un jeu mobile en 2018, une exclu petit budget sur Switch en 2019, un remaster en 2020, rien en 2021). Babylon's fall a reçu un accueil mitigé lors de sa beta fermé, et des vidéos que j'en ai vu, ça fait quand même plus que générique. Je ne suis guère optimiste. Au mieux ce sera une bonne surprise.

----------


## Tenebris

> C'est pas stranger of paradise?
> Je sais plus je les confonds


Ah, c'est possible  ::P:  c'est encore pire alors si je les confonds, c'est vraiment qu'ils me semblent dispensables.

----------


## leeoneil

Dans le torrent d'info de Koub (encore merci !) je ne pense pas avoir vu passer celle-ci, même si ce n'est pas tout à fait du jeu vidéo :

L'éditeur de bouquin sur les jeux vidéo Bitmap Books sort un tome dédié aux Beat-’Em-Ups.
J'ai reçu la version PDF, et c'est comme chaque fois avec cet éditeur, du super taff.

https://www.bitmapbooks.co.uk/produc...ng-beat-em-ups





(le vrai livre ne sera livré qu'en mars je crois).

----------


## Kriegor

> L'éditeur de bouquin sur les jeux vidéo Bitmap Books sort un tome dédié aux Beat-’Em-Ups.
> J'ai reçu la version PDF, et c'est comme chaque fois avec cet éditeur, du super taff.


Je me l'achèterai. Mais j'en veux déjà à l'auteur de ne pas m'avoir même écrit un message.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Digimon Survive*, le jeu de pokémon de contrebande, toujours sans prévision de date de sortie


Je m'insurge contre cette fausse croyance  :Cell: 
Digimon n'est pas une contrefaçon de pokémon, mais une déclinaison des tamagotchis avec des muscles, des flingues et de la bagarre pour plaire aux garçons.
En plus, Digimon Survive est un Tactical RPG, ce qui est très différent de la formule de game freak.

----------


## Stelarc

> Gervant First Person est le premier mod pour *The Witcher 3* permettant de tout jouer à la première personne, même les combats :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/new-and-impr...functionality/
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/m...ab=description
> 
> https://youtu.be/LNe3T64wn58


C'est moi ou ça a l'air trop bieng. :Mellow2:

----------


## Erkin_

> C'est moi ou ça a l'air trop bieng.


Je suis tenté de le réinstaller pour y mettre ce mod et virer l'hud.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Ça, par contre, c'est vrai.
> 
> En même temps, on fait difficilement plus générique que Garfield. A part peut-être avec un Minion.


Détrompes toi, en tant que figure de pop culture, Garfield est devenu sur la toile une entité qui ferait passer les créations darksoulesques de myazaki pour des bisounours !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est moi ou ça a l'air trop bieng.


C'est en vue FPS y compris pour les scènes de sexe ? Je pose la question pour un ami  ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

> Détrompes toi, en tant que figure de pop culture, Garfield est devenu sur la toile une entité qui ferait passer les créations darksoulesques de myazaki pour des bisounours !


Au point que "Ce que l'Internet a fait à Garfield" est en train de devenir "Ce que Garfield a fait à celui qui a osé analyser son impact"  ::P:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est en vue FPS y compris pour les scènes de sexe ? Je pose la question pour un ami

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi,

Le port de la série que tout le monde attendait, *Persona 4 Ultimax* aura droit au netcode rollback cet été pour PS4 et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050847293.html




Et une nouvelle bande-annonce, histoire de :

https://noisypixel.net/persona-4-are...nazuki-labrys/




Où on parle des futurs DLC de *Total War Warhammer 3* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-warhammer-3/dlc-best

Le *Tokyo Game Show 2022*, sous-titré Nothing Stops Gaming, se déroulera dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://kotaku.com/tokyo-game-show-2...ron-1848600928

De nouvelles vidéos concernant *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sort le 18 Mars sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://wccftech.com/stranger-of-par...rigin-footage/







D’ailleurs, voici les configurations requise et conseillée pour *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stranger-of...m-requirements

Le développement d’un spin-off de *F-zero*, nommé G-Zero ou Zero Racer, a été complété le jeu n’est jamais sorti … Sur Virtual-Boy :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ucer-confirms/




Le problème de framerate d’*Elden Ring* sur le Steam Deck devrait être réglé la semaine prochaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...xed-next-week/

*Elden Ring*, c’était 4 des 5 jeux les plus vendus sur Steam la semaine dernière :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...s-of-the-week/

----------


## KOUB

Où on parle de 12 jeux plus ou moins connu de *FromSoftware* avant Dark Souls … Et je vous rajoute pour le même prix une vidéo d’Edward :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15341...t-etre-pas.htm




Le jeu de stratégie *Hero's Hour* sortira demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/her...n-au-tour-tour




Le jeu de survie en coop et en monde ouvert *Tree of Life: Oddria!* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam. Il y a une démo jouable sur Steam mais peut-être pour très peu de temps :

https://www.indiemag.fr/jeux/tree-life-oddria

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...f_Life_Oddria/




L’action-RPG *Young Souls*, jusqu’alors exclusivité Stadia, sortira le 10 Mars sur PC et les consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/y...050847315.html




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que le mode multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* reçoive du lore … avec du contenu saisonnier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/halo-infini...ayer-story-dlc

20 minutes de gameplay, avec deux nouvelles classes, pour *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* qui sort le 25 Mars :

https://nofrag.com/20-minutes-de-gam...s-wonderlands/

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tin...meplay-trailer




Il y a plein, mais alors plein de voitures qui font vroum-vroum dans *Gran Turismo 7* :

https://gamingintel.com/every-car-in-gran-turismo-7/

----------


## KOUB

En Alpha, *Dying Light 2* ressemblait à ça :

https://gamerant.com/alpha-footage-dying-light-2-leaks/




La collection *Pac-Man Museum+*, qui comprend tous les jeux Pac-man, sortira le 20 Juillet sur PC et sur les consoles d’ancienne génération. Le jeu sera jour 1 sur le Game Pass et sortira les consoles de nouvelle génération à une date ultérieure :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-pass-release/




Un mod pour rajouter un bouton de pause dans *Elden Ring* :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...ks-to-modders/

https://www.nexusmods.com/eldenring/mods/43

Il y a eu de grosses mises à jour aujourd’hui pour les jeux de la *GTA Trilogy* … Mais sans patch notes :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-trilogy...ates-rockstar/

La fête pour les 25 ans de la série de JRPG *Persona* commencera le 28 Mai au Japon, pour finir le 10 Juillet :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/pers...wa-sakura-town




*Small Saga* est un RPG au tour par tour qui sortira un de ces jours sur PC, avec une démo qui doit bientôt disparaitre sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sma...rette-lighters

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1320140/Small_Saga/




*Forza Horizon 5* rajoutera les langages des signes britannique et Américain cette semaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/forza-horizo...age-this-week/

Interview d’Eisuke Ogura, directeur créatif de *King of Fighters XV* :

https://www.actugaming.net/interview...-ogura-475972/

Les jeux *PS Now* de Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/02/play...t-red-in-march

Les piratins piratés qui ont piraté *Nvidia* menacent de sortir toutes les données si Nvidia ne supprime pas son limiteur de Hashrate des cartes RTX 30XX :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hacker-group...-rate-limiter/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apple* étudierait la possibilité de fabriquer un iPad pliable avec un écran de 20 pouces :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-is-conside...rid-1848601564

*EA* a déposé un brevet pour une IA adaptative des personnages non-joueurs :

https://gamerant.com/ea-patent-npcs-...ayer-behavior/

Le city-builder *Farthest Frontier* a été annoncé par Crate Entertainment (Grim Dawn) et devrait sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam cette année :

https://kotaku.com/grim-dawn-farthes...y-b-1848602011




*Civilization* aura 30 ans en Septembre. Il y a d’ailleurs un Humble bon plan sur le thème Sid Meier en ce moment :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nee-48320.html

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...ate-collection

Sony va arrêter le support après-vente la *PS3* au Japon le 30 Avril :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...port-in-japan/

Les firmes technologiques commencent à arrêter de vendre des semiconducteurs et des ordinateurs à la *Russie*, conformément aux sanctions des USA :

https://www.pcgamer.com/global-tech-...les-to-russia/

Konami tient tellement à la licence *Silent Hill* qu’ils ont laissé le nom de domaine Silenthill.com expirer … Pour la deuxième fois :

https://www.pcgamer.com/konami-let-t...ker-bought-it/

*Sid Meier* aimerait bien que l’industrie du jeu vidéo se concentre sur le gameplay et par sur l’argent … :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/civilizatio...r-monetisation

La *Mental Health Foundation* suggère des choses aux développeurs pour la santé mentale dans les jeux vidéo :

https://gamerant.com/mental-health-f...pport-players/

Shirley Curry, la *Skyrim Grandma*, a eu une attaque et se remet :

https://gamerant.com/skyrim-grandma-...-curry-stroke/

----------


## KOUB

*HTC* a présenté son Viverse, sa vision du metaverse :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/02/27/h...the-metaverse/




Les *7 arnaques NFT et Crypto* du mois de Février :

https://gizmodo.com/7-crypto-and-nft...rua-1848532011

*miHoYo* (Genshin et Honkai Impact) investit pour construire un petit réacteur Tokamak pour tester des matériaux en vue de l’utilisation des réacteurs à fusion nucléaire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/mihoyos-spen...usion-reactor/

L’*Arcom* assigne en justice 5 sites X en France pour ne pas avoir développé de système de vérification de l’âge des utilisateurs plus efficace :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...r-cinq-sites-x

Une loi a été proposée en *Grande-Bretagne* pour « protéger les utilisateurs d’internet » en supprimant l’anonymat, chaque plateforme devant développer son propre système de vérification d’identité. Je ne vois pas du tout comment ça pourrait partir en couille :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...-internet.html

*Gamekult* se rapproche de Les Numériques :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050847317.html

Une thèse a été présentée aujourd‘hui sur le journalisme d’enquête dans le milieu des jeux vidéo :

----------


## Getz

> 20 minutes de gameplay, avec deux nouvelles classes, pour *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* qui sort le 25 Mars :


J'ai vu un stream l'autre jour sur le twitch playstation FR (bon le mec jouait à la manette et était sacrément mauvais), et vu que je suis en train de faire Borderlands 3, j'ai été frappé par le fait que le jeu semble être un gros copier/coller du 3: exactement la même interface, les mêmes graphismes, et toujours ces mêmes chargements de textures progressifs dégueulasses que l'on voit bien lorsqu'on sélectionne les skins sur la personnalisation du perso par exemple.
Déjà que je trouve que Borderlands 3 fait vieillot sur plein d'aspect...

----------


## Sharn

> *miHoYo* (Genshin et Honkai Impact) investit pour construire un petit réacteur Tokamak pour tester des matériaux en vue de l’utilisation des réacteurs à fusion nucléaire :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/mihoyos-spen...usion-reactor/


DFDJ. Je pensais pas qu'un développeur de jeu ferait un investissement dans ce domaine.  ::lol::

----------


## Silver

C'est bien le Père Newell qui a livré ses *Steam Decks* par milliers :
https://twitter.com/OnDeck/status/1498462075915407364





Certains ne l'ont pas reconnu.  ::P: 

Il dit aussi que *50% des transactions par bitcoin étaient frauduleuses* quand elles étaient acceptées sur Steam :
https://www.pcgamer.com/50-of-transa...s-gabe-newell/

*Wargaming (Worlds of tanks)* a licencié un des directeurs créatifs, Sergey Burkatovskiy, après son soutien affiché pour l'intervention russe en ukraine :
https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-tan...on-of-ukraine/

Il faut dire que Wargaming est situé en Biélorussie et emploie plus de 550 développeurs ukrainiens sur Kiev. Il fallait peut-être réfléchir un peu avant de poster, Sergey...

----------


## Zodex

> C'est bien le Père Newell qui a livré ses *Steam Decks* par milliers :
> https://twitter.com/OnDeck/status/1498462075915407364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certains ne l'ont pas reconnu.


Genre les américains portent le masque chez eux dans leur maison...  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

Non mais j'imagine qu'ils le mettent quand quelqu'un sonne à leur porte, c'est logique  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Et puis, les deux cameramans et le mec avec la perche pour le son, ca a pas trop l'air de déranger les gens... Tellement pressés d'avoir leur colis!

----------


## Erkin_

> Non mais j'imagine qu'ils le mettent quand quelqu'un sonne à leur porte, c'est logique


D'autant plus en voyant par la fenêtre/caméra plusieurs personnes masquées + caméras.




> *Wargaming (Worlds of tanks)* a licencié un des directeurs créatifs, Sergey Burkatovskiy, après son soutien affiché pour l'intervention russe en ukraine :
> https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-tan...on-of-ukraine/
> 
> Il faut dire que Wargaming est situé en Biélorussie et emploie plus de 550 développeurs ukrainiens sur Kiev. Il fallait peut-être réfléchir un peu avant de poster, Sergey...


Sa photo + news me fait penser à :

----------


## Kriegor

> L'éditeur de bouquin sur les jeux vidéo Bitmap Books sort un tome dédié aux Beat-’Em-Ups.
> J'ai reçu la version PDF, et c'est comme chaque fois avec cet éditeur, du super taff.


Depuis hier, je dévore le PDF. Je ne regrette pas mon achat. On sent l'amour de l'auteur pour le genre, et l'exhaustivité est impressionnante. Je découvre même quelques titres que je ne connaissais pas (Bébé's Kids, Coffee Crisis, Mug Smashers...). 

Maintenant, je lui ferai le même reproche que je fais à chaque fois sur ces bouquins liste. L'analyse de chaque titre est superficielle et tape régulièrement à côté. Trop souvent, certaines mécaniques novatrices sont passées sous silence alors qu’il va en citer d’autres qui n'apportaient rien. L'auteur met rarement en avant les qualités et défauts les plus forts de chaque titre, n'aborde que très peu les questions d'équilibrage, de pacing, de difficulté, d'IA... De temps à autre, sa prose indique clairement qu’il est passé à côté de comment que ça se joue (un exemple flagrant avec King of Dragons : « This is a curious choice as there’s no option to block manually and it’s not clear exactly what conditions make your character block an attack, or if it’s just based on random chance »).

Il mentionne en préface qu'il a fait tous ces jeux par ordre chronologique, et je le crois, mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit allé très loin sur chaque titre, ou qu'il se soit assez nourri d'échanges avec des spécialistes du genre. Ca sent plus le « une partie sur chaque jeu que je n’ai pas connu à l’époque en bourrant les crédits » et cette partie-là représente aisément 80% de l’essai. Certains jugements le font aussi clairement passer pour un noob (aucune critique du gameplay de River City Girls qu’il cite comme un des meilleurs btu ever).

J'aurais de plus aimé que le livre aborde des réflexions thématiques, avec une vision plus globale. Il se contente d'un listing chronologique sans confronter les visions qui ont animé le genre. Ça manque de fond, peut-être un peu aussi de culot, dans tous les cas d’expérience. Paradoxal pour quelqu’un qui s’est farci 200 jeux (ou en tout cas 200 4eme de couvertures). Peut-être que c’est mieux ainsi d’ailleurs car il y a bien une page sur les 10 ingrédients clés d’un bon side scrolling beat’em up où il oublie pour moi, ben les ingrédients clés. 

Tous ces reproches écornent un peu le travail colossal derrière. Cela étant, et pour finir sur une note positive, même très positive, rien que d'avoir un tome exhaustif, aussi bien illustré, c'est génial en soi. Merci pour cette découverte.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> (aucune critique du gameplay de River City Girls qu’il cite comme un des meilleurs btu ever).


Ah ouais, quand même.  :Pouah:

----------


## leeoneil

Ah ouais désolé, perso je ne suis pas du tout un connaisseur des BTU.
J'ai pris le bouquin comme un encyclopédie du genre, avec de beaux screenshots en pixel sur des titres qui m'ont fait rêver ou que je découvre.
Idem sur les livres JRPG et les CRPG, ce sont de simples "dictionnaires" du genre.
Le bouquin sur les Point and Click va plus loin, avec beaucoup d'interview des auteurs de l'époque.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,

*Elon Musk* a envoyé des terminaux de réception Starlink en Ukraine. En espérant qu’ils fonctionnent mieux que les respirateurs bricolés par Tesla pour la pandémie de Covid :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/28/w...t-ukraine.html

https://www.pcgamer.com/starlink-ter...ss-in-ukraine/

*Microsoft* a bloqué une attaque par malware « effaceur » contre les administrations ukrainienne :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/28/u...microsoft.html

Un *Bundle* est en préparation sur itch.io pour l’Ukraine :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/itch-io-bundle-for-ukraine

https://itch.io/t/1964844/bundle-for...or-submissions

https://www.gamesradar.com/ukraine-indie-bundle-itch/

Et comme à chaque fois, il se passe des choses aussi sur *Wikipédia* :

https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0ef74d733a4c0

Les développeurs d*’Euro Truck Simulator 2 et American Truck Simulator* vont sortir un DLC de peintures spéciales Ukraine pour soutenir le pays. Le studio a aussi donné 20.000 euros à diverses bonnes œuvres :

https://www.pcgamer.com/euro-truck-s...ian-charities/

Le directeur créatif de *World Of Tanks* a exprimé son support de la Russie dans son invasion de l’Ukraine … Et a été promptement viré :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-tan...on-of-ukraine/

Le joueur professionnel ukrainien de CS : GO *Oleksandr "s1mple" Kostyliev* a offert 1 million de environ 33.000 dollars à l’armée ukrainienne :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387490.html

*Embracer* n’achète pas un nouveau studio, mais va donner 2 millions de dollars (dont 1 par son CEO) à des organisations aidant les ukrainiens impactés par l’invasion (l’article est régulièrement mis à jour) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ion-of-ukraine

Les films *Disney et Warner Bros* ne sortiront plus en Russie pour le moment :

https://gizmodo.com/disney-will-paus...sia-1848604962

*Netflix* refuse les nouvelles règles de diffusion du gouvernement russe, en gros de faire un place à la propagande :

https://www.politico.eu/article/netf...russian-rules/

Le lancement du rover *ExoMars* est mal barré :

https://gizmodo.com/exomars-rover-20...uss-1848604481

*Conti*, un groupe qui fait dans le ransomware, a soutenu l’invasion russe … Un membre du groupe a fait fuiter un tas de conversations impliquant qu’ils vont se mettre à attaquer les structures pro-ukraineinnes :

https://gizmodo.com/russian-ransomwa...ats-1848601895





Le fournisseur du principal composant des chargeurs de véhicules électriques russes est ukrainien et a toujours un accès internet … Et les chargeurs affichent maintenant des messages fleuris :

https://jalopnik.com/russian-company...-ch-1848603252

*Russia Today et Sputnik* sont bannis de Facebook, Instagram, Youtube et TikTok … En Europe :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/4...ktok-en-europe

Le *bot twitter* qui suivait l’avion privé d’Elon Musk suit maintenant ceux des oligarques russes :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ian-oligarchs/

Les studios de développement russes ne touchent plus leurs parts des ventes sur *Steam* en raison des sanctions :

https://www.thegamer.com/sanctions-s...tting-payouts/


Bungie est « quand même vachement étonné et étudie » la durée infernale de grind nécessaire pour obtenir un certain plan d’arme tombant trop rarement dans la dernière extension de *Destiny 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-is-lo...-in-destiny-2/

Les gros patchs de *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy* d’hier ont corrigé un tas de trucs, et les patch notes sont disponibles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gta-trilogy-...texture-fixes/

https://www.pcgamesn.com/grand-theft...gy-update-1-04

https://support.rockstargames.com/ar...-One-Switch-PC

*RimWorld* se retrouve banni en Australie …. Parce qu’une classification pour un port sur consoles a été demandée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rimworld-is-...ont-affect-pc/

C’est la mise à jour 0.207.20 pour *Valheim* aujourd’hui, avec correctifs et ajouts de donjons dans la glace :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387524.html

La mise à jour de Février est disponible pour le FPS tactique *Ready Or Not* :

https://nofrag.com/la-mise-a-jour-de...st-disponible/

Le visual novel *A Clockwork Ley-Line: Daybreak of Remnants Shadow* sortira le 18 Mars sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/a-clockwork-l...lease-date-pc/

Un glitch permet d’équiper des perks d’ancien jeux dans le contenu Vanguard de *Kalof Warzone*, ce qui permet de créer des build d’armes over pétées comme disent les jeunes :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...vanguard-guns/





Les jeux *Pokemon écarlate et violet* seront de vrais mondes ouverts apparemment … Et ne contiendra pas tous les pokémons :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-scarlet...n-world-games/

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-scarlet...e-all-pokemon/

Où on parle de *Minecraft: Education Edition* :

https://gamerant.com/minecraft-educa...dition-impact/

Qui s’associe d’ailleurs avec le Centre Nobel pour la paix en lançant l’expérience vidéoludique *Active Citizen* pour apprendre aux enfants à devenir citoyens et pour la paix dans le monde :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15383...e-meilleur.htm

Le battle-royale de super-héros *Super People* a fini sa bêta fermée et doit commencer son accès anticipé après un événement qui aura lieu les 12 et 13 Mars :

https://wccftech.com/super-people-ba...y-access-next/







Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *FIFA 23*, qui a des chances d’être le dernier du nom si la FIFA continue à demander une plus grosse part des bénéfices des juteuses lootbox, sera cross-play entre consoles et PC, ce qui sous-entend donc que la version PC ne serait plus au rabais, et inclura aussi plus de ligues féminines :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...omens-leagues/

le jeu de catch *WWE 2K22*, qui sort le 11 Mars, contient 20% de catcheurs-euses qui ne sont plus sous contrat avec la WWE :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-work-for-wwe/

La sortie d’*Apex Legends Mobile* dans un nombre limité de pays est retardée en raison « des évènements actuels dans le monde » :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ap.../1100-6501101/

*Farenheit 213*, fondé par le producteur de Fate/Grand Order, a annoncé un RPG encore sans titre sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/yosu...led-rpg-for-pc

Un mod rajoutant des mouvements au personnage du joueur pour *Dark Souls 3* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/dark-...ayers-moveset/

https://www.nexusmods.com/darksouls3/mods/1358

Prism of Hammerfell est une extension par des fans pour *The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-e...fan-expansion/

https://www.nexusmods.com/oblivion/mods/51806?tab=files

Le jeu d’horreur-plateformes *Alice: Madness Return*s est justement revenu sur Steam après en avoir disparu il y a 5 ans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/alice-madnes...-year-absence/




Le jeu d’action-aventures *Little Oprheus*, qui devait sortir aujourd’hui décale sa sortie à « prochainement » :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...36628211322978

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/li...-indeterminee/





10 millions de joueurs pour *Back 4 Blood* et une extension nommée Tunnels Of Terror pour le 12 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050847349.html



L’action-RPG *Meifumad*o commence sa campagne kickstarter et a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050847347.html

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/oldbit/meifumado




Les jeux qui arriveront au mois de Mars dans le *Game Pass* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387556.html



Les serveurs multijoueurs de *XCOM 2* fermeront le 28 Mars, six ans après la sortie du jeu :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/xcom-2/mult...shut-down-date

C’est le début de l’acte 2 de la nouvelle saison de *Valorant* :

https://nofrag.com/valorant-debute-l...uvelle-saison/



La 8ème grosse mise à jour de *Microsoft Flight Simulator* a été déployée :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/microsoft...m-update-viii/

Hidetaka Miyazaki dit avoir essayé de rendre la mort « plaisante » dans *Elden Ring* :

https://gamerant.com/miyazaki-death-...le-elden-ring/

5 millions de copies vendues pour *Elden Ring* … En 5 jours … Uniquement sur PC … :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/elden...s-than-a-week/

Le DLC Speedy Recovery pour *Two Point Hospital* sortira le 15 Mars :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/two...ter-this-month




Les configurations minimale et recommandée pour *Elex I*I :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15383...er-magalan.htm

----------


## KOUB

C’est le jour du début du 5ème chapitre pour *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/fo...mars-series-5/




Une campagne Kickstarter sera lancée le 29 Mars pour le jeu de plateau *Dead By Daylight* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-for-halloween

Le prélude gratuit de *Ghostwire: Tokyo* est un visual novel disponible dès aujourd’hui sur PlayStation et le 8 Mars sur PC :

https://noisypixel.net/ghostwire-tok...available-now/





Il semble bien que les prix des cartes graphiques aient (un peu baissé) en Février :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...n-fevrier.html



Le point’n click *Land of Screens* est disponible sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lan...eseaux-sociaux




*Dungeon Siege* revient … En tant que contenu pour le machin en metaverse The Sandbox :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-dungeon-siege




Ne vous inquiétez pas, des tas de paquets de palettes de *Steam Decks* seront produits dès le mois prochain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-says-s...by-next-month/

Par contre … Il semble que le *Steam Deck* … drifte … -_- :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-stick-drift/

https://noisypixel.net/steam-deck-joystick-drift/





Le service de jeux vidéo en cloud *Amazon Luna* sort de la bêta fermée et sort donc pour de vrai aux USA, avec des jeux gratuits :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ches-in-the-us

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-prime-games/

Les sommes dépensées dans les consoles et les jeux vidéo ont atteint un niveau record en 2021 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nalyst-claims/

Le kit de développement pour la *Playdate*, la console monochrome à manivelle, est disponible gratuitement :





https://www.gamedeveloper.com/produc...-totally-free-

Une idée des divers prototypes du *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-steam-de...ld-prototypes/



Un nouveau *benchmark 3DMark* doit sortir cette année :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-new-3dmark...ter-this-year/

Un émulateur qui simule le fonctionnement de la *NES* au niveau des transistors … Et qui rame comme pas permis … Mais pourquoi ? :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/emulation/n...alnes-nesticle

Comme c’est étonnant, *les indices de réparabilité* évalués par les constructeurs seraient bien au-dessus de leurs valeurs réelles selon l’association Halte à l'Obsolescence Programmée :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/ind...s-2055175.html


Pour fêter le lancement de la Xbox au Japon en Février 2002, Microsoft lance *Xbox Wire Japan*, pour mieux couvrir les nouvelles japonaises de la console :

https://noisypixel.net/xbox-wire-jap...game-coverage/

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/02/...ars-in-market/

*Bandai Namco* augmente tous ses salariés de 50.000 yens (5.200$) annuellement. Le salaire des nouveaux employés est aussi augmenté de 2.000 à 2.500$ annuellement :

https://gamerant.com/bandai-namco-ga...per-pay-raise/

Si *Gabe Newell* a décidé de livrer des Steam Deck lui-même, c’est parce qu’il manquait de contact humain :

https://www.gamesradar.com/signed-st...its-christmas/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wa.../1100-6501106/




La série télé *Twisted Metal* sera diffusée sur Peacock, le service de streaming de la NBC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-for-a-series/

Le groupe de piratins de *Nvidia* dit avoir sous la main le code source du DLSS :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-source-code/

La chaine de magasin *Whole Foods*, une blague allée beaucoup trop loin ou de l’eau avec 3 asperges était vendue 20$, a un magasin test organisé par Amazon, qui les a acheté il y a quelques temps, presque sans personnel :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/28/t...utomation.html

Où on parle de la réaction des petites mains du jeu vidéo, *les développeurs*, aux histoire de blockchain, de metaverse et de NFT :

https://www.vice.com/en/article/xgd7...or-video-games

Un nouveau logo pour *NIS America* :

https://noisypixel.net/nis-america-r...w-logo-future/



*Second Life*, le metaverse de 2003, va commencer à faire payer les taxes sur les loyers et les abonnements le 31 Mars, obligés par une décision de la cour suprême en 2018. Oui, ça veut dire que les autres metaverses vont devoir le faire (avec en plus la vente d’objets) :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...pe-the-taxman/

----------


## KOUB

Et pour finir, un fan film sur The Last Of Us :

https://gamerant.com/last-of-us-fan-film-live-action/

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Le joueur professionnel ukrainien de CS : GO *Oleksandr "s1mple" Kostyliev* a offert 1 million de dollars à l’armée ukrainienne :
> 
> https://www.millenium.org/news/387490.html


On vive dans le timeline où un joueur d'un fps donne 1 million de dollars à des soldats parce qu'il y a une guerre.
C'est tellement dingue.

----------


## Orhin

Alors c'est pas 1 million de dollars mais 1 million de la monnaie Ukrainienne, soit ~33 000 $.  ::P: 
C'est déjà pas mal, mais faut pas non plus abuser, ça aurait représenté les 2/3 des gains en tournois de toute sa carrière (bon après il doit se faire pas mal de thunes via sponsor/salaire aussi).

----------


## pipoop

> On vive dans le timeline

----------


## KOUB

> Alors c'est pas 1 million de dollars mais 1 million de la monnaie Ukrainienne, soit ~33 000 $. 
> C'est déjà pas mal, mais faut pas non plus abuser, ça aurait représenté les 2/3 des gains en tournois de toute sa carrière (bon après il doit se faire pas mal de thunes via sponsor/salaire aussi).


C'est corrigé.

----------


## Sannom

> *Dungeon Siege* revient … En tant que contenu pour le machin en metaverse The Sandbox :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-dungeon-siege


On était prévenu, Square Enix va s'y lancer dans ce machin...

----------


## comodorecass

Square Enix est en train de partir en vrille complet. Son actualité est remplis de bides (Balan, les deux jeux Marvel etc) et de choix complètement à côté de la plaque (pas de Pixel Remaster sur Switch, les NFT, le Metaverse). Je leur prédis vraiment pas un avenir radieux s'ils continuent sur cette pente glissante. D'ailleurs le prochain naufrage n'est pas loin mais il y'a fort à parier que Babylon's Fall va faire lui aussi un four complet. Réponse dans 2 jours.

----------


## Strife

Sans considération sur le gameplay et la direction artistique, 70€ pour l'édition de base d'un jeu qui se veut multi et coop, ça va être compliqué de trouver des potes qui veulent mettre cet argent pour ça.

----------


## Tenebris

Pour le drift du Steam deck, il semblerait que ce soit pour raison logicielle. 
https://www.gamesradar.com/uk/uh-oh-...ready-a-thing/
Ça me rassure parce que j'étais à deux doigts d'annuler ma réservation à cause de ça.

----------


## Erkin_

Propre.

----------


## Bibik

> Square Enix est en train de partir en vrille complet. Son actualité est remplis de bides (Balan, les deux jeux Marvel etc) et de choix complètement à côté de la plaque (pas de Pixel Remaster sur Switch, les NFT, le Metaverse). Je leur prédis vraiment pas un avenir radieux s'ils continuent sur cette pente glissante. D'ailleurs le prochain naufrage n'est pas loin mais il y'a fort à parier que Babylon's Fall va faire lui aussi un four complet. Réponse dans 2 jours.


Ca fait un paquet d'années qu'ils partent en vrille, minimum depuis le premier Tomb Raider (quand ils ont dit qu'il avait pas atteint leurs attentes de plusieurs millions de ventes day 1)... Y'a qu'un seul truc qui les maintient en vie c'est la licence FF et en particulier FF14 qui produit des valises de billets chaque minute.

----------


## Laya

Laissez moi espérer que ff 16 soit un bon ff.  :Emo: 

D'autant que dernièrement je les trouvais plutôt bon de pousser de nouvelles licences genre babylon ou forspoken, c'est assez rare chez les grosses boites.

----------


## Sannom

Le lead sur FF16 est le même que sur FF14 non ? Il me semble que les gens sont assez optimistes pour celui-ci...

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,


*Ubisoft* fournit des hébergements d’urgence aux membres de son studio ukrainien fuyant les combats dans les pays limitrophes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-prov...eeing-ukraine/

*Apple* arrête de vendre ses appareils en Russie, supprime les applications Sputnik et RT disponible hors du pays et empêche la visualisation du trafic en Ukraine sur plans :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...on-of-ukraine/

https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/apple/a...ssia-rcna18194

*Microsoft* a détecté un nouveau malware et déployé des solutions en Ukraine, 3 heures après l’avoir découvert :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ithin-3-hours/

Une attaque DDoS russe semble provoquer des problèmes chez les abonnés au *service de connexion internet par satellite KA SAT* :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/plu...s-2055148.html





La messagerie d’*Instagram* est maintenant cryptée en Ukraine et en Russie :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/met...e-2055204.html

Direct TV arrête de diffuser *RT America* aux USA :

https://www.axios.com/directv-rt-ame...cc915f7ed.html

Des groupes de *piratins* sont engagés dans une cyber-guerre entre la Russie et l’Ukraine :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/la-...s-2055189.html





L’Ukraine demande à *Microsoft et Playstation* de se retirer du marché russe :

https://www.axios.com/ukraine-video-...65b69eed9.html

Qui ne vas pas bloquer les utilisateurs russes ? Les plateformes d’échange de *cryptomonnaie*s évidemment !

https://www.axios.com/crypto-exchang...9ebeef744.html

EA va retirer l’équipe nationale et les clubs russes de *FIFA 22* (et de NHL 22) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050847391.html

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...om-fifa-nhl-22

Sans surprise, la date de sortie de *STALKER 2* est indéfiniment repoussée :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15390...definiment.htm

https://nofrag.com/une-video-poignan...t-a-l-k-e-r-2/





Le service d’abonnement pour les DLC d’*Europa Universalis IV* peut maintenant être acheté directement sur Steam, sans avoir à passer par le jeu :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/europa-univ...scription-move





Le FPS *Trepang2* bouge après plusieurs mois de silence :

https://nofrag.com/quelques-nouvelle...nt-de-f-e-a-r/

La simulation de bataille napoléonienne *Battle Cry of Freedom* à 500 joueurs est sorti sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/500-joueurs-gros-...dom-est-sorti/




*Destiny 2* n’est pas jouable sur Steam Deck … Et n’essayez pas sinon on vous bannit ! :

https://wccftech.com/destiny-2-no-su...team-deck-ban/

La simulation d’espionnage *Beholder 3* sortira demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/beh...eu-despionnage




Le jeu de réflexion *Bomb Club Deluxev* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bom...-chaine-bombes




Les remakes de *Resident Evil 2 et 3*, ainsi que *Resident Evil Village* sont sortis en versions améliorées sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050847389.html

*Netlfix* s’est payé le studio de développement finlandais Next Games :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050847377.html

*Capcom* a changé les conditions pour organiser des tournois de jeux de bastion. La communauté a râlé, Capcom a dit qu’ils allaient annoncer de trucs prochainement :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387528.html

La prochaine faction de *Dune: Spice Wars* sera présentée la semaine prochaine sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dune-spice-...ction-3-fremen

DICE retarde les patchs de *Battlefield 2042* pour ne pas avoir à cruncher … En même temps, l’acharnement thérapeutique, c’est mal :

https://nofrag.com/dice-repousse-ses...r-le-week-end/

Séquence d’ouverture de *Persona 4* pour fêter les 25 ans de la série :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-opening...4-anniversary/




*Valve* a des jeux en développement. Pour de vrai :

https://gamerant.com/valve-multiple-...lopment-tease/

*Epic* a changé (un peu) son interface utilisateur :

https://gamerant.com/epic-games-store-library-ui/

*Epic Games* s’est payé Bandcamp :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...osystem-vision

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de snowboard *Shredders* sortira le 17 Mars sur PC et Xbox, set sur le Game Pass aussi :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/sh...-le-game-pass/




La sixième saison de *Sea Of Thieves* va commencer ce mois-ci. Et une roadmap de l’année pour aller avec tout ça :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/se...6-en-approche/




https://xboxsquad.fr/wp-content/uplo...-1024x576.webp

Une grosse mise à jour avec plein de contenu est prévue pour Mars pour l’autre MMO d’Amazon, *Lost Ark* :

https://wccftech.com/lost-ark-march-...w-story-kadan/

Il est maintenant possible d’installer son jeu où on veut avec l’*application Xbox sur PC* :

https://www.thegamer.com/xboxs-pc-ap...me-management/

Le jeu de plateformes *Spidersaur*s, exclusivité Apple Arcade, sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles ce printemps :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...pc-this-spring




Le JRPG *The Legend of Heroes: Trails from Zero* sortira le 27 Septembre aux USA et le 30 en Europe sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/the-...r-30-in-europe




Un million de ventes pour *Sifu* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/sifu...op-one-million




Où Housemarque réfléchit au succès de *Returna*l :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/02/h...rnals-success/

La mise à jour 0.3.0 a été déployée pour *Vampire Survivors* aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...y-plant-unlock


Le *drift du Steam Deck* semble provenir d’un problème logiciel. Un correctif a déjà été déployé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-s...dy-rolled-out/

Les piratins ont leakés le code du *DLSS de Nvivia* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-dlss...ed-by-hackers/


*Kim Jung-ju*, le fondateur du studio de développement et éditeur Nexon, est décédé :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050847359.html

Ça se précise pour la faillite d’*Intellivision*, qui cesse sa campagne de financement après avoir ramené 58.001$ … sur les 5 millions dont ils avaient besoin pour sortir l’Amico pour de vrai :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...tment-campaign

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...gn-ends-early/

*Artesian Builds* est un constructeur de PC personnalisé bien cher. Ils ont fait un concours, réservé aux streameurs … Sauf que la personne ayant gagné, Kiapiaa, n’avait pas assez d’abonnés à leur goût et ils ont annulé le concours et … Tempête de Caca ! … Intel, qui payait tout, a pas apprécié la blague et Kiapiaa a bien reçu son PC finalement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/artesianbuil...reamer-thread/

----------


## KOUB

*GTA 5* est utilisé par Greenpeace au Brésil pour faire de la sensibilisation sur le changement climatique :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387613.html




*Rivian* est un fabriqaunt d’automobiles qui a fait des préventes de SUV et de trucks électriques … et décidé d’augmenter le prix de 20% pour ceux dont le véhicule n’est pas actuellement en production ou très proche de l’être :

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2022/03...20-price-hike/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Intel, qui payait tout, a pas apprécié la blague et Kiapiaa a bien reçu son PC finalement


Petite correction, elle l'a refusé.
Apparemment, le constructeur était assez coutumier du fait, et les autres "victimes" ne se sont rien vu proposer.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Epic Games* s’est payé Bandcamp


Fuuuucckkk !!

----------


## Baalim

> Fuuuucckkk !!


Niuuuurgl   :Boom: 

Mais pourquoi ?

----------


## Nono

Mais !

----------


## Flad

Ce topic est morne sans Ruvon.

----------


## runner

> Niuuuurgl  
> 
> Mais pourquoi ?


C'est Epic donc c'est forcément mal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce topic est morne sans Ruvon.


Ça évite les doublons au moins.

----------


## Maalak

Ouais, on a directement toutes les news en une fois.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dites, c'est un peu moche de se lâcher dans le dos des absents.

----------


## Nono

> C'est Epic donc c'est forcément mal.


En fait bandcamp c'est cool et utile. Du coup il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport avec Epic.

----------


## Zerger

Si on nous offre des albums chaque jeudi, je ne dis pas non  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Pitié, ne me bousillez pas mon site de musique préférée.

Je me rappelle encore les déclarations de Zuckerberg et du boss d'occulus lors du rachat.

Ne vous inquiétez pas, nous allons continuer à opérer indépendamment sans modifier notre ligne de conduite

----------


## Getz

Romero met en vente un niveau de Doom II à 5€ dont la totalité sera reversé  à des associations ukrainiennes.

----------


## Haraban

> Epic Games s’est payé Bandcamp


-Nous sommes fiers d'accueillir Bandcamp dans la famille EPIC. Bien entendu nos nouveaux associés conserveront toute leur autonomie et rien ne changera pour les utilisateurs, soyez rassurer.
_
Deux mois plus tard_

-Nous sommes fiers et heureux de vous présenter la nouvelle version de Bandcamp : Brandcamp, dont l'objectif principal sera la promotion et la vente de NFT musicaux pour une expérience utilisateur décuplée !

 ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Dites, c'est un peu moche de se lâcher dans le dos des absents.


Je n'ai rien contre Ruvon mais j'avais déjà signalé ces doublons à ruvon et koub. Je n'ai fait que remarquer le fait qu'ils n'y sont plus, ce que je trouve un plus pour la lisibilité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait bandcamp c'est cool et utile. Du coup il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport avec Epic.


C'est bien ce que je dis. ::):

----------


## Hippolyte

Oui oui, Ruvon ne nous amenait que des doubles, aucune news intéressante. 
Ces petites vengeances un peu basses de votre part.  ::rolleyes:: 

Au moins, si la lisibilité du forum est meilleure, ça nous laisse plus de place pour nous lancer du caca.

----------


## FB74

J'espère que vous ne vous êtes pas trop jetés rapidement sur la Switch OLED, parce qu'ils annoncent une Switch "Pro":

Nintendo Switch Pro : Plus d'infos sur son futur SoC NVIDIA Ampere




> (Ces fichiers contiendraient) des références à une puce T239 gravée en 8 nm et qui semble probablement être designée pour la Nintendo Switch Pro qui serait basée sur un SoC intégrant une partie graphique Ampere avec le support du Ray Tracing et du DLSS 2.2. Cela confirme les précédentes rumeurs qui faisaient état d'une Nintendo Switch Pro équipée d'un nouveau processeur NVIDIA avec support DLSS 2.0.
> 
> MAJ de la news d'hier : On aurait plus d'infos sur ce fameux SoC T234 ou T239. Il serait un dérivé du SoC Orin. Il aurait le droit à un GPU Ampere en 2048 Cuda Cores, un CPU ARM Cortex-A78AE (Hercules) 64-bit 12 cores. Nous aurions aussi le support du AV1. En gros, on aurait donc un GPU de RTX 2050 dans une console portable.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> J'espère que vous ne vous êtes pas trop jetés rapidement sur la Switch OLED, parce qu'ils annoncent une Switch "Pro":
> 
> Nintendo Switch Pro : Plus d'infos sur son futur SoC NVIDIA Ampere


Si tant est que ce soit valide, je les imagine pas la sortir avant 2025 puisqu'ils vendent des Switch comme des petits pains  ::cry::  
Pourquoi se fouler tant que ça marche et que la base d'acheteurs est énorme malgré des perf faméliques.

----------


## Wolverine

> Ouais, on a directement toutes les news en une fois.


Sans les corrections qu'apportaient les dits-doublons  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Dites, c'est un peu moche de se lâcher dans le dos des absents.


Ah, c'est donc ici qu'on s'adonne dans la joie et la bonne humeur au Ruvon bashing  ::o:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous aurez l'air malins si jamais KOUB disparaît dans la nature aussi.
Y aura même plus de simplons.  :Tap:

----------


## Kriegor

> Vous aurez l'air malins si jamais KOUB disparaît dans la nature aussi.
> Y aura même plus de simplons.


Ça me changerait rien. Je ne lis pas les news, seulement les commentaires des news.
Comme sur les sites spécialisés d'ailleurs.

----------


## pipoop

> Ah, c'est donc ici qu'on s'adonne dans la joie et la bonne humeur au Ruvon bashing


profite des qu'il reviens tu prendras un modobell

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça me changerait rien. Je ne lis pas les news, seulement les commentaires des news.
> Comme sur les sites spécialisés d'ailleurs.


ce qui te permet de raconter de la merde avec autant d'aplomb!
RDJ!!

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> ce qui te permet de raconter de la merde avec autant d'aplomb!
> RDJ!!


L'actualité, c'est chiant. C'est l'opinion que les gens en ont qui m'intéresse. Un jour, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais acquis une expérience colossale (peut-être inégalée) dans certains domaines. Je m'en rappelle comme si c'était hier. Je me suis dit "écoute bonhomme, tu viens d'avoir 11 ans, il est temps que tu transmettes ce savoir inestimable. Tu ne peux pas laisser tous ces noobs autour de toi raconter n'importe quoi". Et donc je me suis mis à m'intéresser à ce que les autres pensent (avant je trouvais ça sans intérêt), surtout quand ils ne pensent pas comme moi (c'est assez souvent en plus, puisque je suis exceptionnel).

----------


## FB74

> Dear Customers and Partners,
> 
> The invasion of Ukraine by Russian and Belarusian forces is an unprovoked act of war on innocent people.* Kinguin* strongly opposes Russia’s actions and stands in solidarity with and supports its Ukrainian colleagues, friends, and the nation's citizens. 
> 
> In response to the aggression, Kinguin has decided to:
> 
> •Suspend business relations with Russian and Belarusian companies, banks, and sellers.
> •Disable Russian and Belarusian sellers from selling through Kinguin.
> •Block all the current offers and disable the creation of new ones by Russian and Belarusian sellers.
> ...


C'est Baalim qui va être emmerdé avec tous ses comptes russes de revente de clés...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

On évoque 5 millions d'exemplaires vendus sur pc pour Elden Ring  :Cafe1: 

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/elden...s-than-a-week/

EDIT : vieille news.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ça me changerait rien. Je ne lis pas les news, seulement les commentaires des news.
> Comme sur les sites spécialisés d'ailleurs.


Pas de news, pas de réactions.
Pas de réactions... Pas de réactions.

----------


## Kriegor

> Pas de news, pas de réactions.


Là tu sous-estimes le genre humain.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fais un tour sur Twitch et Youtube, tu verras qu'il n'y a absolument pas besoin de matière pour "réagir".  ::P:

----------


## leeoneil

> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/09...g?v=1643886167
> 
> (le vrai livre ne sera livré qu'en mars je crois).


Je me cite, c'est un peu narcissique mais bon.
J'ai reçu le vrai livre et il est superbe.
Grand format, papier très épais, et beaucoup de pages qui se déplient pour présenter des "fresques" sur un jeu en particulier (par exemple tous les ennemis, ou tous les décors).

Bon par contre ce sont les mêmes propos pas hyper précis relevés par Kriegor !  ::ninja:: 
Pour quelqu'un qui veut avoir une encyclopédie avec de beaux screenshots c'est parfait.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je crois pas l'avoir vu passé sur ce topic (mais bon sinon ça sera juste un autre doublon, pas grave  ::P:  ), mais il y a un nouveau "charity" bundle qui est en train de se monter sur itch.io pour soutenir l'Ukraine:





Des tonnes et des tonnes de jeux sont déjà prévus dedans.

----------


## Kimuji

> Petite correction, elle l'a refusé.
> Apparemment, le constructeur était assez coutumier du fait, et les autres "victimes" ne se sont rien vu proposer.


Elle a reçu un PC monté par JayzTwoCents (gros Youtuber tech) à la place, en collaboration avec EVGA qui en a bien profité pour se donner de la visibilité.  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Noté. Merci pour la précision.  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le jeu de coop en couple *Haven* a sorti une mise à jour gratuite offrant aux joueurs le choix d'incarner un couple gay ou lesbien (avec adaptation complète des doublages et redesign des deux personnages dans l'autre genre), en plus du cast hétéro originel.





https://twitter.com/TheGameBakers/st...85131911598085

----------


## runner

> Oui oui, Ruvon ne nous amenait que des doubles, aucune news intéressante. 
> Ces petites vengeances un peu basses de votre part.


Qui a dit que Ruvon amenait que des doubles? Pas moi même si tu me vises.
Ruvon amenait des news que koub n'amenait pas mais aussi les 2 traitaient de certaines news identiques donc des doublons et plus ces derniers temps qu'avant. Cela évite les doublons et rend la lecture plus lisible même si au final c'est moins exhaustif. C'est tout ce que j'ai dit. 



> Au moins, si la lisibilité du forum est meilleure, ça nous laisse plus de place pour nous lancer du caca.


Je me demande l'intérêt de foutre la merde quand on la critique. C'est pas contradictoire?

----------


## Baalim

En même temps, on vient tous un peu pour les shitstorms magique du topic.

Quand on perd 50 % des news susceptibles de les générer, il faut bien compenser d'une manière ou d'une autre

----------


## 564.3

Concernant Bandcamp, j'espère aussi que le service de base va bien rester tel quel.
Ils ont l'air confiants et contents de bénéficier de l'infra d'Epic pour étendre leur marché https://blog.bandcamp.com/2022/03/02...-joining-epic/
Éventuellement, tant mieux pour les artistes s'ils peuvent participer facilement à des shows dans le _Metaverse_ d'Epic en bonus par la suite. (devant une foule de gamins qui font n'importe quoi et déclenchent en boucle leurs danses Fortnite à 10 balles)

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi,


Les sanctions européennes contre la Russie incluront aussi des mesures concernant les *cryptomonnaies*, à cause d’un point de détail que les crypto-bros ignorent souvent, c’est-à-dire que ces machins servent beaucoup au crime organisé et aux dictatures coupées de tout, telle la Corée du Nord :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...naies-20220302

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/democ...b0ce76f63442b6

Le support amélioré du Steam Deck pour *Rimworld* est retardé à une date ultérieure. Le développeur en charge de l’amélioration vit en Ukraine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-s...aine-conflict/

*John Romero* a sorti une nouvelle carte pour Doom 2, la première depuis 1994 de sa part, et la vend 5 euros au bénéfice de la Croix Rouge et du entral Emergency Response Fund de l’ONU :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/john-rome...s-for-ukraine/





*L’ESL* bannit les équipes d’esport ayant des liens avec le gouvernement russe. Les joueurs russes peuvent toujours concourir, sans représenter leur pays :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/esl-suspe...on-of-ukraine/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...rom-pro-league

La déclaration d’Avalanche Studio :

https://gamerant.com/avalanche-studi...asion-ukraine/





*Netlfix* met en pause les projets russes et ses possibles acquisitions dans le pays :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6501207/

*CD Project* cesse toute vente en Russie et en Biélorussie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cd-projekt-h...rt-of-ukraine/

700.00 euros ont été récoltés par les ventes de *This War Of Mine* pour la croix rouge ukrainienne :

https://gamewave.fr/this-war-of-mine...0-000-dollars/





Pour montrer leur soutien, les joueurs de *Kalof Warszone* jouent l’opérateur ukrainien Yegor :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-wa...egor-operator/

*Bloober Team* (Observer, The Meidum) cesse aussi ses ventes en Russie et en Biélorussie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/observer-dev...a-and-belarus/





*The Pokémon Company* va donner 200.000$ pour supporter humanitairement l’Ukraine :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...pport-ukraine/


La sortie de *The Settlers* est retardée à un jour prochain non précisé, parce qu’il faut qu’Ubisoft garde au moins un jeu de plus en devolpment-hell pour rester Ubisoft … Et que la bêta fermée ne s’est pas très bien passée aussi :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/ubiso...-release-date/

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-beta-feedback



Où on parle des deux factions d’*ELEX II* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elex-ii/fac...bs-and-clerics

Un mod battle-royale. Pour *Brutal Doom*. À 32 joueurs. Avec 12 cartes. Disponible tout de suite :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/doom-...-for-download/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/brutal-he...ale-version-10

*Warren Spector* (System Shock, Deux Ex) travaille sur un immersive sim basé sur une nouvelle licence … Et System Shock 3 ? Heu … :

https://nofrag.com/warren-spector-tr...velle-licence/

Les développeurs de *Battlefield 2042* ont demandé aux quelques joueurs qui restent leurs idées pour améliorer les cartes :

https://nofrag.com/battlefield-2042-...cartes-du-jeu/

La suite du mod Return to Rapture pour *Half-Life: Alyx* sortira le 11 mars, et sur Patreon en avant-première :

https://nofrag.com/le-mod-return-to-...rt-le-11-mars/

https://www.patreon.com/user?u=37046657




Où on parle de la bande-son de *Mina the Hollower*, le prochain jeu de Yacht Club Games :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/mina-the-...-yuzo-koshiro/




*8 démos testées sur Steam* par PCinvasion, dont certaines sont encore disponibles :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/best-demo...february-2022/

Le RPG *Fuga: Melodies of Steel* aura 2 suites même s’il s’est vendu en dessous des prévisions :

https://noisypixel.net/cyberconnect2...-of-steel-2-3/

*RGG Studio* travaille bien entendu sur Yakuza 8 mais aussi sur d’autres jeux :

https://noisypixel.net/developer-rgg...nounced-games/

Une grosse mise à jour est prévue pour *New World* en Mars pour les 3% de joueurs qui restent depuis le lancement :

https://gamerant.com/new-world-heart-of-madness-reveal/

https://steamcharts.com/app/1063730

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l’annonce du retard de *Forspoken* devrait bientôt avoir lieu … peut-être lors d’un Showcase PlayStation :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15393...-iconiques.htm

Le RPG *Potato Flowers in Full Bloom* sort le 10 Mars sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/pota...nches-march-10




Le twin stick shooter *Minishoot' Adventures* doit sortir cette année et a toujours sa démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/videos/gamep...-stick-shooter

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ot_Adventures/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de construction de véhicules mais surtout de destruction d’environnement *Instruments of Destruction* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ins...ule-demolition




Le jeu de flipper – rogue *Zombie Rollerz: Pinball Heroes* est disponible sur PC, Switch et iOS :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/zom...hordes-zombies




Le jeu de réflexion *Patrick's Parabox* sortira le 29 Mars sur Steam et itch.io. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ses-48327.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ricks_Parabox/




Kojima dit des trucs kojimesques à propos de *Metal Gear Solid V* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/kojima-says-...-gear-solid-v/





*Elden Ring* permet de créer des persos dégueu, comme Bloodborne :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-h...acter-creator/

128 joueurs, était-ce une bonne idée pour un jeu qui ne fut finalement pas un bettle-royale ? Probablement non pour *Battlefield 2042* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/battlefield-...dea-after-all/

Il est maintenant possible de jouer un couple du même sexe dans *Haven* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050847427.html

10 millions de ventes pour *Elden Ring*. Uniquement sur PC. Noël Malware, qu’avez-vous fait ? :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387658.html

Une démo jouable est disponible pour *Kirby et le monde oublié* sur Switch, avec la coop :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387663.html

https://noisypixel.net/kirby-and-the...ler-free-demo/




Amazon dit des trucs à propos des problèmes de son autre MMO, *Lost Ark* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387630.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des jeux *Sly Cooper* et *Infamous* seraient en développement :

https://www.actugaming.net/rumeurs-s...spoken-482811/

21 jeux supplémentaires disponibles sur l’abonnement de cloud-gaming *GeForce Now* :

https://wccftech.com/geforce-now-bri...or-march-2022/

La saison 8 de *Fallout 76* vient de commencer et rajoute des extraterrestres :

https://wccftech.com/fallout-76-seas...to-appalachia/

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG *Neptunia x Senran Kagura: Ninja Wars* sortira le 11 Mai sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/nept...aunches-may-11




Ha ouais tiens, c’est vrai que *Babylon’s Fall* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/baby...er-screenshots




Le jeu d’aventures-réflexion *Time on Frog Island* sortira sur toutes les consoles et sur PC cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/sand...es-this-summer




2 millions de joueurs sur le metaverse à NFT *The Sandbox* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/03/t...lpha-season-2/

Une bande-annonce en Live-Action pour *Elden Ring* :

https://noisypixel.net/elden-ring-li...r-ming-na-wen/




*Dawn of the Monsters: Kaiju Khaos* sortira le 15 Mars sur consoles d’ancienne génération et PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/dawn-of-...-date-trailer/

----------


## KOUB

Des simili-fatalities ont été prévues à un moment dans *Injustice 2*, du même studio que les Mortal Kombat :

https://gamerant.com/injustice-2-video-cut-brutalities/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le roguelike *Have a Nice Death*, qui sort le 8 Mars en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15396...icipe-date.htm




*Glitchhikers: The Spaces Between* sortira sur PC le 31 Mars. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gli...hes-march-31st

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...paces_Between/





Les spécifications de certaines cartes *Nvidia RTX 40XX* ont fuité :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rtx-40-graph...-and-l2-cache/

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...devoilees.html



*Intel* aimerait bien que les cartes-mères pour ses prochains processeurs ne supportent plus la DDR4 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/intel-pus...-motherboards/

*Pioneer*, qui croit que la demande en lecteurs optiques va augmenter … Oui, bon … en sort un nouveau :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/optical-d...the-year-2022/

*Microsoft* a vendu 2.3 millions de Xbox au Japon … En 20 ans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...eport-reveals/

*Nintendo* n’aime pas l’idée que des gens fassent de l’émulation de ses consoles sur le Steam Deck :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-blocki...es-steam-deck/


Voilà les nominations aux *BAFTA 2022* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-nominations/

Où Playground Games discute de comment ils ont inclus autant d’options d’accessibilité dans *Forza Horizon 5* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...orza-horizon-5

Bethesda a envoyé des fleurs à Shirlmey Curry, la *Skyrim Grandma*, qui se remet d’une attaque :

https://gamerant.com/skyrim-grandma-...from-bethesda/

FromSoftware empêche les streameurs japonais de recevoir des dons sur Twitch s’ils jouent à *Elden Ring* :

https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-stre...nations-japan/

*Summie* est un jeu d’énigme mathématique inspiré par Wordle :

https://gamerant.com/summle-math-game-inspired-wordle/

https://summle.net/

C’est la guerre des clones de *Wordle* sur l’App Store d’ailleurs :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...app-store.html

Notez qu'il n'y aura pas de revue de presse de ma part dans les 3 prochains jours ... Je vais dans un endroit où internet est au mieux erratique.

----------


## Nono

> les 2 traitaient de certaines news identiques donc des doublons.


Il faut bien imaginer que moissonner et mettre en page toutes ces actus doit prendre énormément de temps, et que forcément les deux devaient parfois travailler en parallèle.
Les doublons deviennent inévitables, mais au final je pense que ça améliore aussi la diversité des news (qui je le rappelle nous sont servies régulièrement sur un plateau pour pas un rond).

----------


## Nono

> *Pioneer*, qui croit que la demande en lecteurs optiques va augmenter … Oui, bon … en sort un nouveau :


Elle baisse en France, que ce soit Blu-Ray ou DVD.
Par contre ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est pourquoi les DVD se vendent encore 4 fois plus que les Blu-Ray.
Il y a 10 ans, on pouvait déjà s'acheter une TV HD sans trop morfler. Et l'écart de prix Blu-Ray / DVD tend à se réduire. En promo on peut même trouver des Blu-Ray au même prix que les DVD.
Je vois pas comment le support 4K peut tirer son épingle du jeu avec un marché qui va si lentement.

----------


## La Chouette

> Elle baisse en France, que ce soit Blu-Ray ou DVD.
> Par contre ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est pourquoi les DVD se vendent encore 4 fois plus que les Blu-Ray.
> Ca fait 10 ans qu'à peu près n'importe qui peut se prendre une TV HD sans trop morfler. Et l'écart de prix Blu-Ray / DVD tend à se réduire. En promo on peut même trouver des Blu-Ray au même prix que les DVD.


Faut acheter un lecteur. Quand t'as un lecteur DVD qui tient la route depuis 2005, pourquoi changer ? Y a un bond en qualité, certes, mais c'est pas si visible à 5 mètres de l'écran. Donc à quoi bon ?

----------


## Orhin

> mais c'est pas si visible à 5 mètres de l'écran.


On a pas tout notre salle de ciné privée hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho1000

> Faut acheter un lecteur. Quand t'as un lecteur DVD qui tient la route depuis 2005, pourquoi changer ? Y a un bond en qualité, certes, mais c'est pas si visible à 5 mètres de l'écran. Donc à quoi bon ?


Ouais enfin dans ce cas la la question n'est pas "pourquoi changer de lecteur?" mais plutôt "pourquoi ne pas changer de lunettes?"

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Faut acheter un lecteur. Quand t'as un lecteur DVD qui tient la route depuis 2005, pourquoi changer ? Y a un bond en qualité, certes, mais c'est pas si visible à 5 mètres de l'écran. Donc à quoi bon ?


de plus y a des films qui ont été édités en DVD et pas forcément en BR (pour The Devils, par exemple, y aura vraisemblablement jamais la possibilité de le sortir en BR). et dans le même ordre d'idée tu as aussi des collectionneurs qui ont tellement de DVD et ne remplacent pas tout pour du BR -et donc par commodité, en reste au DVD à l'usage ... et d'ailleurs, bien souvent, quand on vend une édition un peu prestigieuse/limitée, c'est sous forme de combo DVD/BR.

----------


## Psycho1000

Les lecteurs BR lisent aussi les DVD...
Edit: en fait j'ai un doute si tous le font ou non

----------


## Sannom

J'ai déjà eu un lecteur blu-ray qui n'arrivait plus à lire les DVD, mais c'était une panne et une raison d'échange.

Pour la suprématie du DVD par rapport au blu-ray alors que le DVD a écrasé la VHS, je dirai que c'est tout simplement parce que le blu-ray n'a rien proposé de vraiment nouveau au niveau de l'interactivité ou du contenu, comparé au DVD qui a permis la navigation par chapitres, les pistes audios et sous-titres multiples, les pistes de commentaire, etc.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Les lecteurs BR lisent aussi les DVD...
> Edit: en fait j'ai un doute si tous le font ou non


J'imagine que dans le cadre d'un renouvellement de matériel, ils se débrouilleraient pour que ça soit le cas de toute façon ... mais ils peuvent quand même continuer à acheter un DVD plutôt qu'un BR, pour X raisons.

Autour de moi, ceux qui achètent encore les films en physique, sont loin d'être les gens les plus technophiles que je connaisse. Ce serait même plutôt le contraire avec un certain fétichisme pour le low tech, les séances en 35mm rosie, etc ... 
Le mec qui a la plus grosse collection de films que je connaisse, sa plus grande fierté, ce sont ses VCD d'import pas très légaux  ::P:

----------


## pipoop

et on as pas a se faire chier a rembobiner

----------


## mithrandir3

Ils écrivent vraiment n'importe quoi:

----------


## Elma

> Ils écrivent vraiment n'importe quoi:


Bah pourquoi forcement "n'importe quoi" ? ils ont testés, ils donnent un avis. Après voilà t'as  le droit de pas être d'accord mais bon delà à dire ça. 
Assiterons nous à nous effet "Star Citizen" où des gens en pagaille ont payé et refusent toutes critiques ? 
De toute manière en portable ça sentait déjà le four dès le début, rien que la Switch est déjà trop lourde pour du full portable sans parler de la batterie. Alors là le poids au bout des bras et la tenu de la batterie vu les jeux...

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai la Switch depuis 5 ans, 2000h dessus dont 1980h en mode portable et je comprend pas la critique du full portable? Pour la batterie la OLED a réglé le souci, l'autonomie est incroyable désormais.

----------


## yodaxy

> Alors là le poids au bout des bras et la tenu de la batterie vu les jeux...


Y a vraiment des gens qui tiennent leur console portable au bout des bras, genre bras tendu ? Moi quand je joue à ma Switch j'ai les coudes appuyés sur mes cuisses ou sur des accoudoirs.

Quand à la batterie, y a des tas de vidéos sur internet qui montrent que l'on peut optimiser sa durée de vie avec quelques manips.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Bah pourquoi forcement "n'importe quoi" ? ils ont testés, ils donnent un avis. Après voilà t'as  le droit de pas être d'accord mais bon delà à dire ça. 
> Assiterons nous à nous effet "Star Citizen" où des gens en pagaille ont payé et refusent toutes critiques ? 
> De toute manière en portable ça sentait déjà le four dès le début, rien que la Switch est déjà trop lourde pour du full portable sans parler de la batterie. Alors là le poids au bout des bras et la tenu de la batterie vu les jeux...


Ils parlent de la switch Oled qui a juste quelques mois, et qui de l'avis de tous les testeurs à sa sortie n'est absolument pas un "game changer" par rapport à la précédente, qui n'avait pas un écran Oled elle. Mais c'est sûr que les gens qui ont acheté des millions de switch avant la version Oled se sont juste fait avoir par des arguments marketing hein. 

Quand à l'argument sur la qualité graphique "Mais sur Steam Deck, c’est pas ouf pour autant (c’est au mieux moins moche)", il ne s'appuie sur rien, c'est factuellement faux.

Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas le souvenir qu'ils aient critiqué la switch de cette façon, mais peut être que ma mémoire me fait défaut.

Et je vois pas trop le rapport avec Star Citizen personnellement.

----------


## Higgins

'Tain CPC qui suce Nintendo et chie sur Valve, mais que se passe-t-il?!
Bon et puis au-delà de la PSP/Vita, c'est plus des consoles portables, c'est des transportables (un peu comme avec les laptops gamer bourrins). Switch Lite à la limite.

----------


## runner

> Les lecteurs BR lisent aussi les DVD...
> Edit: en fait j'ai un doute si tous le font ou non


Tous le font et lisent même les cds.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils écrivent vraiment n'importe quoi:


Je trouve qu'il a raison. La deck, c'est en partie pour le geek qui veut la dernière nouveauté ou le pcéiste qui n'a que des jeux sous steam et veut absolument pouvoir y jouer là où il ne peut pas le faire avec un pc fixe ou un pc portable. Sinon, quel intérêt de jouer dans des conditions qui sont loin d'être optimales?
Quand un des avantages du Pc est de pouvoir jouer en meilleure qualité graphique et plus fluidement que sur console, la deck l'a totalement banni car du 800p en qualité pas top, c'est plus trop ça. Le prix est aussi très élevé et même pas de dales oled, un e console bruyante, pour une telle qualité sans parler que de nombreux jeux ne vont pas être pratique sur deck à cause de texte trop petit.
S'Il y avait pas valve derrière le projet que certains mettent au rang de dieu, le projet serait passé inaperçu comme les autres projets de ce type, faut pas se leurrer. On en parle uniquement parce que c'est valve derrière.

----------


## pipoop

Je veux jouer a elden ring dans le metro ::ninja::

----------


## Elma

> 'Tain CPC qui suce Nintendo et chie sur Valve, mais que se passe-t-il?!
> Bon et puis au-delà de la PSP/Vita, c'est plus des consoles portables, c'est des transportables (un peu comme avec les laptops gamer bourrins). Switch Lite à la limite.


Voilà je voulais dire ça. C'est plus transportable que vraiment portable à mon gout. On est pas sur une 3DS. 

Pour le Steam Deck j'ai pas pigé la grosse hype, alors l'avis de CPC hardware ne m’étonne pas trop. Et ils sont pas trop coutumier des mensonges pour le mensonge. C'est juste que ca ne va pas dans ton sens.
Pour la Switch ils ont toujours dis que c'etais trop daté techniquement, mais bon on a les jeux Nintendo dessus.

----------


## runner

> Il faut bien imaginer que moissonner et mettre en page toutes ces actus doit prendre énormément de temps, et que forcément les deux devaient parfois travailler en parallèle.
> Les doublons deviennent inévitables, mais au final je pense que ça améliore aussi la diversité des news (qui je le rappelle nous sont servies régulièrement sur un plateau pour pas un rond).


Je vais en parler une dernière fois. Je ne critique pas Ruvon ou Koub, ils font comme tu le dis bénévolement. 
Je parle juste des doublons qu'ils pourraient effacer en regardant ce que l'autre à posté avant lui que ce soit Koub ou Ruvon si c'est possible de le faire. C'est tout ce que j'ai dit car ça amènerait plus de lisibilité pour ma part.
J'ai quand même le droit de dire que je préfère plus de lisibilité sans doublon. Par contre, ça serait bien qu'on ne me prête pas des propos que je n'ai pas tenu car ce n'est nullement une critique envers leur excellent boulot qu'ils font.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Voilà je voulais dire ça. C'est plus transportable que vraiment portable à mon gout. On est pas sur une 3DS. 
> 
> Pour le Steam Deck j'ai pas pigé la grosse hype, alors l'avis de CPC hardware ne m’étonne pas trop. Et ils sont pas trop coutumier des mensonges pour le mensonge. C'est juste que ca ne va pas dans ton sens.
> Pour la Switch ils ont toujours dis que c'etais trop daté techniquement, mais bon on a les jeux Nintendo dessus.


Je n'ai qu'un seul jeu Nintendo sur ma switch, BOTW, les autres ne m'interressent pas. Donc en ce qui me concerne le fait qu'il y ait les jeux Nintendo sur la switch n'est pas un argument qui me parle. Et les portages PC que j'ai acheté étaient la plupart du temps catastrophiques et mon point de vue limite injouables au niveau framerate. La Switch est de mon point de vue OK pour:
Les jeux Nintendo qui sont développés spécifiquement pour la switch (mais dans mon cas l'argument me concerne peu)Les jeux indés pas trop gourmants genre Dead Cells pour lesquelles elle se comporte très bien de mon expérienceLes jeux plutôt "gourmants" qui ont été super bien portés du PC, mais il n'y en a pas tant que ça de mon expérience. De ceux que j'ai acheté, il y a The Witcher 3 (mais la qualité graphique est assez faible), et DOS 2. Skyrim c'est très laid, et Doom était 100% injouable

La Switch a tellement de limitations techniques que faire un portage pas trop laid d'un jeu AAA qui tourne correctement c'est a priori très difficile.

----------


## Elma

> Je n'ai qu'un seul jeu Nintendo sur ma switch, BOTW, les autres ne m'interressent pas. Donc en ce qui me concerne le fait qu'il y ait les jeux Nintendo sur la switch n'est pas un argument qui me parle. Et les portages PC que j'ai acheté étaient la plupart du temps catastrophiques et mon point de vue limite injouables au niveau framerate. La Switch est de mon point de vue OK pour:
> Les jeux Nintendo qui sont développés spécifiquement pour la switch (mais dans mon cas l'argument me concerne peu)Les jeux indés pas trop gourmants genre Dead Cells pour lesquelles elle se comporte très bien de mon expérienceLes jeux plutôt "gourmants" qui ont été super bien portés du PC, mais il n'y en a pas tant que ça de mon expérience. De ceux que j'ai acheté, il y a The Witcher 3 (mais la qualité graphique est assez faible), et DOS 2. Skyrim c'est très laid, et Doom était 100% injouable
> 
> La Switch a tellement de limitations techniques que faire un portage pas trop laid d'un jeu AAA qui tourne correctement c'est a priori très difficile.


Oui mais globalement je pense vu les ventes de jeux, que l'immense majorité des gens achètent d'abord une switch pour les jeux Nintendo.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Oui mais globalement je pense vu les ventes de jeux, que l'immense majorité des gens achètent d'abord une switch pour les jeux Nintendo.


C'est sans doute aussi que les autres jeux ne sont pas mis à leur avantage techniquement dessus. Parce que les jeux portés sur Switch sont souvent assez chers, et souvent techniquement à la ramasse (sauf les jeux "2D" indés)

----------


## Aza

> Je veux jouer a elden ring dans le metro


Le métro c'est déjà un peu ER mais irl non ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso c'est plutôt Metro Exodus que je voudrais faire dans le métro.

----------


## skyblazer

Je trouve le point de vue de CPC HW dur, mais pas (trop) injuste. La Switch c'est pas terrible comme portable, est-ce qu'on doit vraiment la considérer comme un mètre étalon de console portable ? Le fait est, si je voulais me faire God of War dans le métro en allant au boulot, je pourrais faire l'aller mais pas le retour en jouant. La switch me permettrait l'aller-retour, et pas plus (sur des jeux exigeants). Pendant ce temps, une 3DS, je peux l'utiliser dans le même cas de figure 2 jours d'affilé sans la recharger. Alors qu'elle est bien plus petite.
Du coup la "promesse" du Steam Deck passe un peu de "jouer à des jeux AAA en portable pendant des heures" à "jouer à des jeux indés pendant des heures en portable, ou à des AAA pendant 1 heure et quelque, peut-être plus en bidouillant ou en faisant des (gros) compromis".
Surtout que sur le hardware ça a l'air OK, mais le software buggé, c'est un peu moche à voir sur un produit fini et repoussé pour des problèmes de fabrication plutôt que de retard de logiciel.

En bref, j'ai mis 4€ pour une pré-co (qui n'est pas de la première série), mais j'attendrais de voir comment ça évolue. Mais la promesse de jouer à une PS4 portable ne tient pas vraiment, la promesse de jouer à un truc qui peut faire à peu près comme la switch en moins portable tout en étant encore plus orienté portable, elle, est un peu moins intéressante.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Mais la promesse de jouer à une PS4 portable ne tient pas vraiment


Ben si justement, sur les vidéos que j'ai vu, il y avait des comparaison entre PS4 et Steam Deck et pas de souci, on y est bien en termes de qualité d'image et performances (sur God of War par exemple). 

Sur quoi tu te bases pour dire ça ?

----------


## skyblazer

Le fait que ça tient 1h30 ? Pour moi ce n'est pas du domaine du "portable" mais du "transportable", un peu comme jouer sur un PC portable.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le fait que ça tient 1h30 ? Pour moi ce n'est pas du domaine du "portable" mais du "transportable", un peu comme jouer sur un PC portable.


Désolé mais tu mélanges tout dans ton message: puissance, autonomie, taille/poids.
Graphiquement parlant, on atteint bien la qualité d'une PS4 d'après les tests. C'est factuel.

Après, qu'on puisse jouer que 1h30 avec cette qualité d'image, oui ça peut être un souci, mais pas pour tout le monde selon l'usage.

----------


## comodorecass

https://steamdb.info/app/889750/graphs/

Catastrophe intégrale pour Babylon's Fall comme je l'avais annoncé il y'a quelques jours.

----------


## Aza

> Les développeurs de *Battlefield 2042* ont demandé aux quelques joueurs qui restent leurs idées pour améliorer les cartes :
> 
> https://nofrag.com/battlefield-2042-...cartes-du-jeu/


ptdr

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une grosse mise à jour est prévue pour *New World* en Mars pour les 3% de joueurs qui restent depuis le lancement :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/new-world-heart-of-madness-reveal/


ptdr²

----------


## pipoop

> https://steamdb.info/app/889750/graphs/
> 
> Catastrophe intégrale pour Babylon's Fall comme je l'avais annoncé il y'a quelques jours.


J'ai regardé des stream..putain le jeu est moche surtout que la config demande est plus importante que celle d'elden ring
Un stremer disait :
C'est bien avec des potes sinon seul...t'es vite bloqué et trouver des potes prêt à mettre 60€

----------


## comodorecass

> C'est bien avec des potes sinon seul...t'es vite bloqué et trouver des potes prêt à mettre *70€*


Fixed. Sinon avec 1000 joueurs en pic le jour de la release, il sera à 20 balles dans 1 mois et à 3€ chez Carrefour dans un bac miteux remplis de Léa Passion Vétérinaire et autres Koh Lanta le Jeu vidéo dans peu de temps. Remarque j'ai vu un Anthem à 60€ l'autre jour.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kriegor

> Fixed. Sinon avec 1000 joueurs en pic le jour de la release, il sera à 20 balles dans 1 mois et à 3€ chez Carrefour dans un bac miteux remplis de Léa Passion Vétérinaire et autres Koh Lanta le Jeu vidéo dans peu de temps. Remarque j'ai vu un Anthem à 60€ l'autre jour.


Est-ce vraiment un bide pour PlatinumGames ? Transformers Devastation qui est un de leurs meilleurs titres (leur 2nd meilleur imo) et issu d'une licence prestigieuse a un all-time peak de 494 joueurs sur Steam. Ils n'ont jamais vraiment visé la clientèle PC d'une part, et d'autre part n'ont jamais vendu des palettes entières.

----------


## Flad

> Je parle juste des doublons qu'ils pourraient effacer en regardant ce que l'autre à posté avant lui que ce soit Koub ou Ruvon si c'est possible de le faire. C'est tout ce que j'ai dit car ça amènerait plus de lisibilité pour ma part.


Tellement d'accord avec ça.

----------


## runner

> Perso c'est plutôt Metro Exodus que je voudrais faire dans le métro.


Si ça continue comme ça, bientôt tu pourras sans doute le pratiquer irl. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Microsoft suspend toute vente de produit et service XBOX en Russie dans la nouvelle URSS
https://wccftech.com/microsoft-suspe...s-russia-xbox/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Amazon arrête la localisation russe de new World
https://wccftech.com/new-world-russi...-amazon-games/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Interview de *Frogwares*, dévellopeur ukrainien des sherlock holmes qui subit la guerre dans son pays.
https://wccftech.com/frogwares-ceo-t...n-game-studio/

----------


## Kriegor

> Je me cite, c'est un peu narcissique mais bon.
> J'ai reçu le vrai livre et il est superbe.
> Grand format, papier très épais, et beaucoup de pages qui se déplient pour présenter des "fresques" sur un jeu en particulier (par exemple tous les ennemis, ou tous les décors).
> 
> Bon par contre ce sont les mêmes propos pas hyper précis relevés par Kriegor ! 
> Pour quelqu'un qui veut avoir une encyclopédie avec de beaux screenshots c'est parfait.


Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui et, effectivement, le tome est massif !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si ça continue comme ça, bientôt tu pourras sans doute le pratiquer irl.


Ah ben quand ça arrivera je pourrai alors jouer à the Hunter par exemple pour revoir de la nature virtuelle quand elle aura disparue de la Terre  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Ah ben quand ça arrivera je pourrai alors jouer à the Hunter par exemple pour revoir de la nature virtuelle quand elle aura disparue de la Terre


ET ça s'appellera The Hunter radioactive sponsorized by Poutine. ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_



----------


## Franky Mikey

Le jeu de rythme narratif *A Musical Story* est sorti aujourd'hui sur PC (après les sorties console hier et avant-hier).

----------


## Kriegor

> Intro GT7


Un jour, il faudra qu'ils changent leur main theme pour un truc bien.

----------


## Frypolar

> La deck, c'est en partie pour le geek qui veut la dernière nouveauté ou le pcéiste qui n'a que des jeux sous steam et veut absolument pouvoir y jouer là où il ne peut pas le faire avec un pc fixe ou un pc portable. Sinon, quel intérêt de jouer dans des conditions qui sont loin d'être optimales?


Personnellement j’ai complètement laissé de côté l’idée d’acheter une Switch car :

- j’ai des grandes mains, c’est pas possible de jouer sur Switch.
- globalement le framerate est aux fraises ce qui est rédhibitoire.

Pour moi, on en est même pas à débattre du côté optimal ou pas : c’est juste pas utilisable. Le Steam Deck corrige déjà ces deux points alors, même si c’est pas optimal, forcément je préférerais avoir la puissance d’une PS5 et 2 jours d’autonomie, au moins c’est viable. Et je parle pas du prix global (parce que ne pas tenir compte du prix des jeux ou des rachats obligatoires c’est du foutage de gueule quand même), de la qualité des contrôles (coucou la course des joycon), du catalogue de jeux, de l’ouverture de la plateforme (software comme hardware) ou du fait que ça participe à améliorer le support des jeux vidéos sous Linux (edit : ou l’émulation et la qualité des graphismes). Pour moi il n’y a même pas match en fait.

Je pense aussi que la Switch et le Deck s’adressent à deux populations très différentes. D’ailleurs en allant sur les subreddits associés ça saute aux yeux  :^_^:  Clairement, je ne suis pas dans la cible de la Switch. Pour autant, même si je trouve que la Switch n’a aucun intérêt pour mon usage comme je l’ai écrit au-dessus, je vais pas dire que c’est de la merde absolue. Si aujourd’hui j’avais entre 7 et 15 ans j’aurais sûrement une Switch au lieu d’une GameBoy et j’en serais probablement ravi. Et le Deck me laisserait probablement indifférent.

----------


## Raoulospoko

J'ai 39 ans et je préfère ma switch au deck...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais la game boy c'était génial !!

----------


## Elma

Après perso c'est surtout que je ne vois pas l’intérêt de jouer en portable à des "gros" jeux. Je suis de ceux qui préfère fermer les volets ce mettre dans l'ambiance et vivre le truc, alors jouer à un AAA le cul entre deux chaises sur un écran minuscule, dans un métro qui sent la pisse avec des gens qui parlent autour, très peu pour moi. Pour tout ce qui est plus "petit" jeu, et qui rentre plus dans une utilisation que je trouve occasionnel, la Switch le fais très bien aussi. 
Après on pourra me dire qu'on peut faire tourner des jeux Nintendo sur le deck mais c'est illégal et du coup pour moi ça ne rentre pas du tout en ligne de compte.

----------


## Frypolar

> Après perso c'est surtout que je ne vois pas l’intérêt de jouer en portable à des "gros" jeux.


Mais rien ne t’obliges à jouer à des "gros" jeux sur le Steam Deck  ::unsure::  L’immense majorité du catalogue Steam est fait de jeux qui sont plutôt "petits". Tu as probablement bien plus de bons "petits" jeux sur Steam (et moins cher, surtout si tu les possèdes déjà) que sur Switch.

De plus il ne faut pas oublier que c’est un PC, plus qu’une console, avec la liberté qui va avec. Il y a des gens qui ont fait tourner Titanfall 2 en 4K sur le Deck. C’est rigolo et la batterie doit en prendre plein la tronche mais ce n’est pas hyper pertinent. Il y a aussi des gens qui ont lancé des "petits" jeux dans une résolution inférieure, en activant le FSR d’AMD et en limitant le framerate. Et là on n’est plus du tout sur une autonomie d’1h30. À la différence d’un PC, Valve a créé un menu dédié accessible en 1 ou 2 boutons, pour régler ce genre de trucs facilement.

Comme c’est un PC qui tient dans les mains, il y a une tonne de scénarios d’utilisation possible. C’est pour ça que quand quelqu’un déboule avec un avis/test qui semble uniquement négatif, on a l’impression que le sujet est traité par dessus la jambe.

Edit : d’ailleurs je pense aussi que traiter le Steam Deck comme une console est une erreur. Certains disaient je ne sais plus où que ce serait comme l’IPhone en son temps. Ça fait un peu trop Mme Irma à mon goût pour lui prédire un tel succès  ::rolleyes::  Par contre je trouve ça assez pertinent dans le sens où comparer le Deck à une console c’est passé à côté de plein de choses. Comme à l’époque de l’IPhone où des personnes le comparaient à un Palm/Blackberry. Celui qui tapait sur l’IPhone car il n’y avait pas un stylet et un clavier comme sur son Palm. Bon. Disons qu’il est passé à côté d’un truc  :^_^: 

- - - Updated - - -




> J'ai 39 ans et je préfère ma switch au deck...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Mais la game boy c'était génial !!


J’ai dit 7-15 ans car c’est à peu près l’âge que je devais avoir quand je jouais à la Game Boy. Ça n’a pas empêché mon père de jouer aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

> Pour tout ce qui est plus "petit" jeu, et qui rentre plus dans une utilisation que je trouve occasionnel, la Switch le fais très bien aussi. .


Justement pas vraiment. Ils ne sont pas nombreux à tourner à 60 fps, il n'y a qu'un petit pourcentage de ces jeux par rapport à ce qui est disponible sur Steam et il n'y a aucune possibilité de modifier les options/tweak/modder/etc.

----------


## Frypolar

Genre là par exemple on a un testeur qui peut jouer à Red Dead Redemption 2 en medium à 30 FPS : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9likNkwbdr8 Je pense qu’on peut dire que c’est similaire à de la PS4. Sauf qu’on peut se balader avec  ::): 

Dans ces conditions, la batterie tient 3h. Et c’est pas vraiment un petit jeu. C’est quand même plus positif que ce qui est annoncé par CPC.

----------


## Higgins

> Après perso c'est surtout que je ne vois pas l’intérêt de jouer en portable à des "gros" jeux. Je suis de ceux qui préfère fermer les volets ce mettre dans l'ambiance et vivre le truc, alors jouer à un AAA le cul entre deux chaises sur un écran minuscule, dans un métro qui sent la pisse avec des gens qui parlent autour, très peu pour moi.


Perso je sortirais pas le Deck dans le métro. Même la Switch bof bof. Trop parano peut-être, mais c'est des gros objets bien beaux qui attirent bien l'oeil du voleur à l'arraché.

Non, l'utilisation sympa que je vois c'est un peu comme la Switch : prenons par exemple Elden Ring, tu joues sur Deck dans ton lit en mode farm et balade mais quand il s'agit d'affronter des boss/suivre la trame principale, tu fais ça sur ton PC.

Sinon dans le train aussi vu qu'il y a moins de risque de vol et qu'il y a des prises de courant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Non, l'utilisation sympa que je vois c'est un peu comme la Switch : prenons par exemple Elden Ring, tu joues sur Deck dans ton lit en mode farm et balade mais quand il s'agit d'affronter des boss/suivre la trame principale, tu fais ça sur ton PC.


ça c'est l'autre argument qu'on voit pas souvent mais que je trouve génial en effet, le fait d'avoir une bibliothèque et des sauvegardes partagées entre le PC principal et le PC/console portable.

----------


## Higgins

Mais oui! C'est comme la Switch sauf qu'il n'y a même pas à mettre la console dans un dock, elle peut rester à côté du lit, c'est confort. Un effort économisé, aussi petit soit-il, c'est toujours une victoire pour le gang des flemmards!

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Mais oui! C'est comme la Switch sauf qu'il n'y a même pas à mettre la console dans un dock, elle peut rester à côté du lit, c'est confort. Un effort économisé, aussi petit soit-il, c'est toujours une victoire pour le gang des flemmards!


Depuis quand y'a du cross-save entre Switch et Steam ?  :tired:

----------


## Higgins

Hein? Ah, j'ai dû mal m'exprimer.
Avec la Switch, pour passer de portable à télé, il faut déplacer la console jusqu'au dock.
Avec le Deck, non. Ça fait un gros effort en moins!

----------


## Elma

Ah ouai. Bon je vais pas rentrer dans le jugemement mais comme je le disais y'a des jeux qui méritent le meilleur je trouve. Et persodans mon lit je dors, lis des BD ou autre, et autres  ::rolleyes:: ... Pas le temps pour jouez au jeu que je peux jouer sur mon fauteuil devant mon vrai PC et sinon dans le canap avec la switch docker avec les amis ou tout seul. 

Mais après tout ça c'est des visions personnelles. 

Comme l'a dis Higgins de toute manière j'aurais du mal à sortir un truc aussi gros dans un transport en commun, par peur du regard, et/ou de la choure. De plus si je suis pas dans un environnement peinard aucun moyen de profiter d'un jeu. Mais là on est encore dans le perso. 
Après c'est surement bien pour les parisiens qui passe la moitier de leur journée en transit et qui ne savent plus quoi faire de leur argent, entre leurs 2 maisons secondaires.  ::ninja::  ::trollface::  



J'ai mis les smileys

----------


## Tenebris

> Depuis quand y'a du cross-save entre Switch et Steam ?


Y en a sur witcher 3 et civilisation 6 je crois.

----------


## yodaxy

Et sur Hades aussi.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Y en a sur witcher 3 et civilisation 6 je crois.


Oui par contre l'option n'est pas très simple à mettre en oeuvre (en tout cas sur Witcher 3).

----------


## 564.3

Dans le métro faut déjà réussi à avoir une place assise, voir si on joue debout pouvoir assez écarter les bras pour tenir une console (même si elle fait 2cm de moins) sans risquer de se prendre un coup de sac ou des remarques qu'on se fait pas chier.
Et ouais, c'est clairement pas pour faire du jeu d'ambiance ou d'action au poil de cul près, mais il y a d'autres jeux.

À une époque j'étais en bout de ligne de RER donc ça allait pour l'aller et la fin du retours. Mais là je lis des ebooks sur mon téléphone et c'est tout (mais j'ai moins de trajet).
J'ai des collègues qui prennent le TER, ils s'installent carrément avec leur laptop et commencent leur journée de boulot.
Bref, les contextes peuvent pas mal varier…

----------


## mithrandir3

> Dans le métro faut déjà réussi à avoir une place assise, voir si on joue debout pouvoir assez écarter les bras pour tenir une console (même si elle fait 2cm de moins) sans risquer de se prendre un coup de sac ou des remarques qu'on se fait pas chier.
> Et ouais, c'est clairement pas pour faire du jeu d'ambiance ou d'action au poil de cul près, mais il y a d'autres jeux.
> 
> À une époque j'étais en bout de ligne de RER donc ça allait pour l'aller et la fin du retours. Mais là je lis des ebooks sur mon téléphone et c'est tout.
> J'ai des collègues qui prennent le TER, ils s'installent carrément avec leur laptop et commencent leur journée de boulot.
> Bref, les contextes peuvent pas mal varier…


J'ai un collègue qui comme moi a plus d'une heure aller et heure heure retour pour aller travailler. Il a une Switch et joue sur tout le parcours. Il a fait complètement The Witcher 3 et Skyrim sur sa Switch. Il a une console, mais il a plusieurs gosses, donc je pense qu'il a beaucoup moins le temps de jouer chez lui. Moi j'ai une switch mais je ne joue pas dans les transports, je lis et j'écoute de la musique.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Il a fait complètement The Witcher 3 et Skyrim.


Je trouve ça tellement dommage. Comment tu peux profiter de ce type de jeu sur un petit écran, avec des écouteurs et dans le transport public.

Je vais faire ma snob, mais perso je pourrais pas, pour moi c'est un gâchis d'un bon jeu. Je suis vraiment pas fan des consoles portables pour les gros jeux. Je vais jamais vouloir les jouer dans ces conditions et je comprends pas comment certains y arrivent.
Pour des petits jeux style mobile games ça passe, mais pour moi l'experience est simplement pas la même pour les jeux plus "sérieux".

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ...


Signalé.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Je trouve ça tellement dommage. Comment tu peux profiter de ce type de jeu sur un petit écran, avec des écouteurs et dans le transport public.


Ben sinon il ne peut pas y jouer. J'ai un autre collègue qui joue sur console (de toute façon il vient en voiture il ne pourrait pas jouer dans les transports), mais il se lève toujours très tôt et il joue avant que tout le monde se lève dans sa famille. Le temps disponible est un problème chez beaucoup de gens.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Ben sinon il ne peut pas y jouer. J'ai un autre collègue qui joue sur console (de toute façon il vient en voiture il ne pourrait pas jouer dans les transports), mais il se lève toujours très tôt et il joue avant que tout le monde se lève dans sa famille. Le temps disponible est un problème chez beaucoup de gens.


Oui je comprends que le choix de jouer sur console portable peut dépendre de plein de choses.
Moi aussi j'ai un collègue qui a deux filles petites et il se lève exprès plus tôt le matin pour jouer avant de venir au boulot.

----------


## Molina

> Je trouve ça tellement dommage. Comment tu peux profiter de ce type de jeu sur un petit écran, avec des écouteurs et dans le transport public.
> 
> Je vais faire ma snob, mais perso je pourrais pas, pour moi c'est un gâchis d'un bon jeu. Je suis vraiment pas fan des consoles portables pour les gros jeux. Je vais jamais vouloir les jouer dans ces conditions et je comprends pas comment certains y arrivent.
> Pour des petits jeux style mobile games ça passe, mais pour moi l'experience est simplement pas la même pour les jeux plus "sérieux".


Au contraire, je trouve que ce sont des jeux parfaits pour les petits formats. Y'a un coté intimiste que j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## Erkin_

> Je trouve ça tellement dommage. Comment tu peux profiter de ce type de jeu sur un petit écran, avec des écouteurs et dans le transport public.
> 
> Je vais faire ma snob, mais perso je pourrais pas, pour moi c'est un gâchis d'un bon jeu. Je suis vraiment pas fan des consoles portables pour les gros jeux. Je vais jamais vouloir les jouer dans ces conditions et je comprends pas comment certains y arrivent.
> Pour des petits jeux style mobile games ça passe, mais pour moi l'experience est simplement pas la même pour les jeux plus "sérieux".


Autant le framerate et la fréquence de rafraichissement va dégrader mon expérience, mais la taille de l'écran pas vraiment dans la mesure où sur une console de ce genre, j'ai le nez collé à l'écran.

----------


## pipoop

> Je trouve ça tellement dommage. Comment tu peux profiter de ce type de jeu sur un petit écran, avec des écouteurs et dans le transport public.
> 
> Je vais faire ma snob, mais perso je pourrais pas, pour moi c'est un gâchis d'un bon jeu. Je suis vraiment pas fan des consoles portables pour les gros jeux. Je vais jamais vouloir les jouer dans ces conditions et je comprends pas comment certains y arrivent.
> Pour des petits jeux style mobile games ça passe, mais pour moi l'experience est simplement pas la même pour les jeux plus "sérieux".


Parceque t'assume pas geralt et yennefer sur la licorne dans le métro

----------


## LeLiquid

> Mais oui! C'est comme la Switch sauf qu'il n'y a même pas à mettre la console dans un dock, elle peut rester à côté du lit, c'est confort. Un effort économisé, aussi petit soit-il, c'est toujours une victoire pour le gang des flemmards!


Ce que tu peux faire avec une switch.  ::P:

----------


## Kalh

> Ce que tu peux faire avec une switch.


Arrêtes de donner des idées à mes gosses, je leur toujours dis qu'il fallait qu'elle soit sur son dock pour recharger!

----------


## Magnarrok

Euh j'ai également fini Skyrim sur Switch... Dans mon lit.  ::ninja:: 

Plus vraiment le temps d'ouvrir mon PC. Là je suis sur cyberpunk sur GeForce Now... Sur mon portable  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Euh j'ai également fini Skyrim sur Switch... Dans mon lit. 
> 
> Plus vraiment le temps d'ouvrir mon PC. Là je suis sur cyberpunk sur GeForce Now... Sur mon portable


Avec un gamepad, ou les doigts sur l'écran ?
Pour les jeux de role ça passe, mais je me demande s'il y en a qui tentent des jeux d'action comme Elden Ring en tactile sur leur téléphone  ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

Il y a eu un long post sur Reddit à ce sujet et je m'y retrouve complètement. La Switch est à une certaine frange de la population a un instant T (famille, boulot, temps libre qui se réduit, remise en question du gaming) la SEULE plateforme sur laquelle jouer est possible. Tu peux jouer à n'importe quel jeu est appuyer sur pause parce que bebe pleure, ta femme te demande de mettre la table ou ton rendez vous est arrivé. C'est ça le cœur de la réussite de la Switch. Ce n'est pas son catalogue c'est d'avoir amener le gaming à des gens qui ne veulent pas du jeu mobile et ne peuvent se permettre de passer 2h sur Elden Ring pepere à leur bureau.

----------


## runner

> Il y a eu un long post sur Reddit à ce sujet et je m'y retrouve complètement. La Switch est à une certaine frange de la population a un instant T (famille, boulot, temps libre qui se réduit, remise en question du gaming) la SEULE plateforme sur laquelle jouer est possible. *Tu peux jouer à n'importe quel jeu est appuyer sur pause parce que bebe pleure, ta femme te demande de mettre la table ou ton rendez vous est arrivé*. C'est ça le cœur de la réussite de la Switch. Ce n'est pas son catalogue c'est d'avoir amener le gaming à des gens qui ne veulent pas du jeu mobile et ne peuvent se permettre de passer 2h sur Elden Ring pepere à leur bureau.


Tu pouvais déjà faire avec toutes les plateformes, ce n'est pas propre à la switch.

----------


## Stelarc

Ah bon parce qu'une PS720 ça ne fait pas tout ça ? D'ailleurs même un PC fait tout ça...

----------


## Erkin_

Pas aussi bien. Une switch sort de veille en 2 secondes, sans nécessiter de s'installer sur un bureau ou devant une TV, et se range aussi rapidement.
Ensuite tu y trouves des jeux adaptés à de très courtes sessions, ou même des jeux qui offrent plusieurs expériences : par exemple du farming pour une courte session, de l'exploration/gros combats quand tu veux t'installer pour une longue session.

----------


## dridrilamenace

Ça vaut aussi pour les autres consoles portable, comme la ps vita ou la 3DS...
Bizarrement elles ont pas eu le même succès que la souitche.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Avec un gamepad, ou les doigts sur l'écran ?
> Pour les jeux de role ça passe, mais je me demande s'il y en a qui tentent des jeux d'action comme Elden Ring en tactile sur leur téléphone


Avec le Razer Kishi ! Meilleur achat 2021 toujours.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Pas aussi bien. Une switch sort de veille en 2 secondes, sans nécessiter de s'installer sur un bureau ou devant une TV, et se range aussi rapidement.
> Ensuite tu y trouves des jeux adaptés à de très courtes sessions, ou même des jeux qui offrent plusieurs expériences : par exemple du farming pour une courte session, de l'exploration/gros combats quand tu veux t'installer pour une longue session.


C'est ça, il y a quelque chose d'instantané avec la Switch et c'était déjà le cas avec la 3DS. Ca revient au même que d'ouvrir/fermer un livre. C'est vrai qu'objectivement, ça se joue à rien (2 manips et une poignée de secondes ailleurs) mais il faut reconnaître que ça change tout.

Tiens un exemple qui parlera à tous les trentenaires et plus : ton gamin joue à la Switch et tarde à descendre mettre la table alors que tu l'as appelé trois ou quatre fois déjà. Et bien, si tu montes le rejoindre et que tu appuies sur l'interrupteur de la console. L'écran s'éteint instantanément. Et quand ton gamin voudra reprendre sa partie, en appuyant à nouveau, il reviendra exactement où il était. Avec la 3DS, ta console pouvait rester en attente comme ça plusieurs jours sans problème, peut-être même plus d'une semaine. 

Pour être tout à fait juste, il y a quand même un écran d'acceuil relou avec la Switch qui demande d'appuyer 3 fois sur un bouton. C'est chiant.  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Pas aussi bien. Une switch sort de veille en 2 secondes, sans nécessiter de s'installer sur un bureau ou devant une TV, et se range aussi rapidement.
> Ensuite tu y trouves des jeux adaptés à de très courtes sessions, ou même des jeux qui offrent plusieurs expériences : par exemple du farming pour une courte session, de l'exploration/gros combats quand tu veux t'installer pour une longue session.


Avec un pc portable, tu as tout ça aussi. Ce n'est pas aussi économique quoique si on veut juste la puissance d'un switch mais c'est possible sans problème.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Avec un pc portable, tu as tout ça aussi. Ce n'est pas aussi économique quoique si on veut juste la puissance d'un switch mais c'est possible sans problème.


Euh... c'est pas vraiment le même prix, ni le même poids, ni le même format. Bref, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les développeurs de *This War of Mine* avaient décidé de reverser tous les profits sur leur jeu et ses DLC pendant une semaine à la Croix-Rouge Ukrainienne. Au terme de l'opération, ce sont pas moins de *850 000$* qui ont été récoltés.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...44462442175643

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Euh... c'est pas vraiment le même prix, ni le même poids, ni le même format. Bref, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir.


Oui et puis on va dire que ca dépend du jeu hein, de comment il tourne, etc... Pour certains, le simple fait que l'écran passe en veille ou un simple retour bureau suffit à tout péter. Bref, à mon sens, c'est pas comparable

----------


## Erkin_

Je viens justement de voir ça passer : https://www.theverge.com/2022/3/3/22...console-gaming




> Ça vaut aussi pour les autres consoles portable, comme la ps vita ou la 3DS...
> Bizarrement elles ont pas eu le même succès que la souitche.


Ce n'est pas du tout le même niveau de puissance et le même style de jeux. Personnellement j'ai plus de mal à voir une utilisation autre que très secondaire pour ces styles d'appareils.

----------


## Maalak

> Avec le Razer Kishi ! Meilleur achat 2021 toujours.


Je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce style de manette pour mobile peut être très bien, même si la Raiju me semble meilleure pour la prise en main.  ::):

----------


## Kriegor

> Ce n'est pas du tout le même niveau de puissance et le même style de jeux. Personnellement j'ai plus de mal à voir une utilisation autre que très secondaire pour ces styles d'appareils.


Il y a peut-être une remise en contexte qui s'impose parce que la Vita était proportionnellement plus puissante que la Switch lors de leurs sorties respectives (par rapport aux consoles et PC de salon de l'époque) et elle proposait des genres de jeux tout à fait identiques. La 3DS s'inscrivait dans le nouveau positionnement de Nintendo : "on vend plus de la puissance de calcul, on vend une feature gadget aux minots" donc c'est vrai qu'elle était en décalage, mais du fait de son écrasante domination sur le marché des portables, elle a une très belle ludothèque, et tu peux tout à fait jouer à de longs et beaux RPG, jeux d'action-aventure, metroidvania etc. On est pas sur un style de jeux téléphone portable non plus. A vrai dire, mon jeu préféré dessus, Resident Evil Mercenaries transposait le mode mercenaries de Resident Evil 5 sur cette petite machine (avec quelques trésors d'inventivité pour que ça reste fluide et ressemblant).

La vraie raison pour laquelle la Switch permet de jouer à des titres qui sortent en parallèle sur les dernières machines et également pour laquelle on peut se pâmer devant les graphismes de certains jeux, c'est que les évolutions dans ce domaine ont considérablement ralenti. Entre ce qu'on faisait en 2000 et en 2010, il y a un saut de géant, mais entre 2010 et 2020... C'est pas fou. Donc la Xbox 360 ou une console comme la Switch qui reprend ses perfs passe encore bien aujourd'hui. Ca et le fait que depuis l'explosion du marché indépendant, on joue souvent à des titres beaux, voir très beaux, sans qu'ils n'exigent une grosse configuration (parce que c'est de la belle 2D ou du beau cell-shading).

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Est-ce que les restrictions de jeu sur le Steam Deck sont importantes?Je ne m'intéresse pas à la machine mais je viens de voir une notification "this software cannnot run on Steamdeck as it does not support Steam OS" pour la collection Castlevania.Je me demande si ça impacte beaucoup de jeux.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...58225974013482

----------


## Erkin_

> The statement reads: "Before purchasing this software, please be advised that it cannot be played on Steam Deck as it does not support SteamOS.". Clearly then they don't understand how Linux, SteamOS, Proton or Steam Deck works. As usual, I'm here to clear things up — as it really works just fine.


https://www.gamingonlinux.com/2022/0...hat-konami-say

Tu peux tester ta bibliothèque Steam ici : https://store.steampowered.com/steamdeck/mygames
Valve travaille à établir une liste de jeux validés/jouables, ils ont passé les 1000. Sachant que quand un jeu n'est pas validé, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas jouable, seulement qu'il ne répond pas à certains critères de valve à un instant t. Le meilleurs moyen pour savoir si un jeu est jouable est de tester directement sur https://www.protondb.com/ .

Il faut voir aussi que c'est très rapidement mis à jour, des jeux classés non jouables il y a moins de 2 semaines le sont déjà devenu avec des mises à jours de Proton. Aujourd'hui le plus gros frein pour rendre les jeux jouables sur steam deck sont les anti-cheat. Les plus gros systèmes sont supportés à présent mais il faut que les devs des jeux fassent une petite mise à jour / déclaration.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche,

La revue du jour sera uniquement sur Substack ce soir car pas envie d'attendre 10 minutes avant chaque post de 5 vidéos :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Supergounou

> Abonnez-vous, Commentez, Partagez, et surtout … N’oubliez pas de vous hydrater.


Alors tant pis je vais surement me prendre une nuée de flèches, mais j'aime beaucoup ce format KOUB. Tout est condensé en un post, ça évite que le topic rame sur les petites config', et si on veut quote pour réagir suffit de copier/coller dans la réponse à ton post de base.

----------


## Franky Mikey



----------


## Higgins

Mmm, je ne sais qu'en penser. Faut voir.




> Virtus.Pro, équipe russe bannie des tournois esports dit que c’est la faute de la cancel-culture :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/russian-espo...ancel-culture/


Les sanctions contre la Russie, c'est de la Cancel Culture? Génie!  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

> Alors tant pis je vais surement me prendre une nuée de flèches, mais j'aime beaucoup ce format KOUB. Tout est condensé en un post, ça évite que le topic rame sur les petites config', et si on veut quote pour réagir suffit de copier/coller dans la réponse à ton post de base.


Pareil, ça me convient mieux comme cela

----------


## pipoop

> Les sanctions contre la Russie, c'est de la Cancel Culture? Génie!


Pas contre la Russie mais des équipes sportives
Et la..oui on peux se poser la question

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dans le cas où les équipes "représentent" le pays (drapeau, hymnes etc.) comme au foot ou aux J.O., je pense que la logique est assez claire. S'agissant d'individus ou d'équipes privées, c'est un peu plus discutable en effet (mais dans le cas de l'équipe mentionnée par KOUB, les joueurs restaient autorisés à concourir sous couleurs neutres).
Typiquement, y a pas de bonne solution. Tu sanctionnes, c'est injuste pour les joueurs. Tu les laisses venir avec leur maillots aux couleurs du drapeau russe, il va y avoir des huées, des insultes du public, voire du boycott de la part de certaines équipes adverses.

----------


## Sao

Ouais puis j'imagine déjà les joueurs arriver avec des t-shirts avec un gros "Z" bien provocant dessus aussi.

----------


## pipoop

> Ouais puis j'imagine déjà les joueurs arriver avec des t-shirts avec un gros "Z" bien provocant dessus aussi.


modobell pour politique francaise!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans le cas où les équipes "représentent" le pays (drapeau, hymnes etc.) comme au foot ou aux J.O., je pense que la logique est assez claire. S'agissant d'individus ou d'équipes privées, c'est un peu plus discutable en effet (mais dans le cas de l'équipe mentionnée par KOUB, les joueurs restaient autorisés à concourir sous couleurs neutres).
> Typiquement, y a pas de bonne solution. Tu sanctionnes, c'est injuste pour les joueurs. Tu les laisses venir avec leur maillots aux couleurs du drapeau russe, il va y avoir des huées, des insultes du public, voire du boycott de la part de certaines équipes adverses.


les JO c'est pas sense represente aussi l'entente entre les peuples?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ton innocence t'honore.  :Emo:

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

C'est même censé ne pas se dérouler du tout en tant de guerre, donc bon ... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Après, y a aucune justice à chercher là-dedans. C'est un contexte de guerre et donc de propagande, hein. d'ailleurs, c'est complètement dans ce sens que je prend la déclaration de cette équipe.
Chaque camp est en train de couper les réseaux de diffusion du camp adverse.

----------


## Sao

> modobell pour politique francaise!


Même pô, regarde les récents championnats de gymnastique !  :Emo:

----------


## runner

> Mmm, je ne sais qu'en penser. Faut voir.
> 
> 
> 
> Les sanctions contre la Russie, c'est de la Cancel Culture? Génie!


Cette mauvaise fois de ces russes. :Gerbe:

----------


## 564.3

Depuis quelques années les sportifs russes sont sous drapeau et hymne neutre aux JOs https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia...nt_partial_ban
C'est lié à des affaires de dopage systémique dans certaines fédérations sportives, où ils sont interdit de compétition, et à cause d'un manque de coopération de leur organisme Olympique.
Dans les autres sports (où les fédés internationales les jugent 100% clean et sans embrouilles), ils avaient le droit de participer mais sous un drapeau neutre.
Ça concerne aussi d'autres compétitions de sports olympiques, genre championnats du monde etc.

Maintenant ils sont totalement interdit de participation en raison de la guerre et de leur nationalité
https://olympics.com/ioc/news/ioc-eb...-and-officials
C'est "seulement" recommandé, mais je l'ai vu immédiatement appliqué dans un sport que je suis. Je suppose que ce genre d'action bien suivie aide aussi à maintenir un sport au programme des JOs.

Pour l'esport pourquoi pas y aller par étape, et en plus dans certains c'est mixte (genre l'équipe mi-Russe mi-Ukrainienne, qui avait fait parler d'elle) donc ça a encore moins de sens.

----------


## KOUB

> Alors tant pis je vais surement me prendre une nuée de flèches, mais j'aime beaucoup ce format KOUB. Tout est condensé en un post, ça évite que le topic rame sur les petites config', et si on veut quote pour réagir suffit de copier/coller dans la réponse à ton post de base.





> Mmm, je ne sais qu'en penser. Faut voir.


Vous pouvez vous abonner sans frais supplémentaires par rapport au forum  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Vous pouvez vous abonner sans frais supplémentaires par rapport au forum


suivez la fleche ::ninja::

----------


## Nacodaco

Génial KOUB, merci  ::lol::  . Je suis l'actu. uniquement via ce topic et cette newsletter m'évitera de tomber sur les habituels râleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

WARING ne tombons pas dans le plan diabolique de KOUB ! Il sera trop tard quand il reviendra annexer le forum.
Voulez-vous d'un KPC? Moi ça me fait peur.

----------


## pipoop

Kamarade Higgins pouvons nous voir votre Karte du parti pour verifier votre nombre de point Koub?

----------


## akaraziel

> Les prix de Rust et de Garry’s Mod augmentent en Russie et les ventes réalisées dans le pays seront données directement à des œuvres caritatives ukrainiennes. Et Garry Newman a aussi promis de donner 500.000$ :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/garrys-mod-a...ian-charities/


Très malin de leur part je trouve : plutôt que de bloquer à tout va (même si c'est légitime) et de mettre la pression à la population, ça permet de fournir de l'aide aux réfugiés tout en faisant participer la population Russe. Je suis peut-être sans doute trop optimiste sur l'impact que ça pourrait avoir, mais je pense que ça serai sans doute mieux perçu et plus efficace.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Jedi Knight 2 en VR !!
Source: https://uploadvr.com/star-wars-jedi-...vr-fan-remake/
La chaine youtube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLS...mxv1evA/videos

----------


## Nilsou

> Très malin de leur part je trouve : plutôt que de bloquer à tout va (même si c'est légitime) et de mettre la pression à la population, ça permet de fournir de l'aide aux réfugiés tout en faisant participer la population Russe. Je suis peut-être sans doute trop optimiste sur l'impact que ça pourrait avoir, mais je pense que ça serai sans doute mieux perçu et plus efficace.


Dommage que la population russe n'ait que bien peu de chose à voir avec les décisions de son gouvernement, comme bien souvent en temps de guerre. On peut du coup s’interroger sur le principe de punir une population qui n'y ait pour rien et est également soumise à de rudes conditions, toutes proportions gardées, du fait des sanctions ...

J'aurais eu plutôt tendance à augmenter le prix du jeu partout ailleurs pour le redistribuer aux populations civiles ensuite.

----------


## runner

> Génial KOUB, merci  . Je suis l'actu. uniquement via ce topic et cette newsletter m'évitera de tomber sur les habituels râleurs


Pénible ce Koub, on doit aller sur un autre site pour voir les news.



Spoiler Alert! 


C'est bon, j'ai coché les cases du râleur et du chieur pénible  ? 






Spoiler Alert! 


Désolé Koub, c'était pour la plaisanterie. Continue ton excellent travail.

----------


## Maalak

> Dommage que la population russe n'ait que bien peu de chose à voir avec les décisions de son gouvernement, comme bien souvent en temps de guerre. On peut du coup s’interroger sur le principe de punir une population qui n'y ait pour rien et est également soumise à de rudes conditions, toutes proportions gardées, du fait des sanctions ...
> 
> J'aurais eu plutôt tendance à augmenter le prix du jeu partout ailleurs pour le redistribuer aux populations civiles ensuite.


Pour rien, on va le dire vite. Qu'il y ait une frange de la population qui soit contestataire, c'est certain. Mais il est également vrai qu'une autre frange de la population est fermement ancrée derrière leur cher leader, l'appuyant dans toutes ses décisions.
Et si tu veux mon avis, que ce soit les pro ou anti, ils s'en foutent globalement pas mal de cette histoire de prix, avec d'autres chats bien plus importants à fouetter.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi,

*TikTok* suspend l’ajout de nouveau contenu venant de Russie :

https://gamerant.com/tik-tok-live-st...topped-russia/

Tous les abonnements à *Netlfix* en Russie vont être annulés :

https://gizmodo.com/netflix-to-cance...ing-1848615903

*Wargaming* envoie un support financier aux développeurs de son studio de Kyiv :

https://kotaku.com/wargaming-stands-...lar-1848612346

*Gran Turismo 7* n’est pas vendu en Russie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...sale-in-russia

*Ubisoft* ne vend plus en Russie :

https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...ple-of-ukraine

*Take-Two* ne vend plus en Russie ni en Biélorussie :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ia-and-belarus

Le city-builder *Workers and Resources: Soviet Republic* prévoit de sortir un DLC sur l’Ukraine en collaboration avec sa communauté de moddeurs; au bénéfice des personnes dans le besoin en Ukraine. Pour ceux se posant la question, le studio est Slovaque :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/workers-and...ic/ukraine-dlc

*John Romero* a levé 25.000 euros avec son niveau de Doom 2 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom-ii/joh...manity-ukraine





Minecraft n’est plus disponible en Russie :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387721.html


Des fans maintiennent des mise à jours correctives pour Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines. La version actuelle est la 11.1 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/vampire-the-...it-version-11/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/vtmb-unof...cial-patch-111

Le dating sim Tokimeki Memorial, qui date de 1994, a été traduit par des fans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/classic-dati...he-first-time/

42 minutes de gameplay pour Weird West, qui sort le 31 Mars. Le pigman est … conceptuel ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/weird-wests-...urn-in-quests/




Deux jeux comme ça, disponibles sur Steam. *Sokobot* est un sokoban automatisé. Et *Kingdom’life* est un jeu de stratégie au tour par tour :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...-march-7-2022/







*Coromon*, le pokémon de contrebande, sort le 31 Mars sur PC, Switch, iOS et Android :

https://gamewave.fr/coromon/coromon-...ate-de-sortie/




Un bon gros tas de screenshots pour *Soul Hackers 2* :

https://noisypixel.net/soul-hackers-...i-menu-battle/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le reboot de Perfect Dark, Horizon Motorsport 8, Starfield et Redfall devraient être présentés par *Microsoft* à l’*E3 2022* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...w-its-claimed/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Gotham Kignhts* pourrait sortir en Avril :

https://www.thegamer.com/gotham-knig...ed-next-month/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (ce ne sont pas les mêmes à chaque fois), PlayStation aurait récupéré une *IP phare inutilisée de Konami* … Ne vous emballez pas trop à propos d’un nouveau Silent Hill quand même :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15411...-de-konami.htm

Une bande-annonce d’*Elden Ring* démakée façon PS1 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...is-psx-demake/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’exploration et de crafting multijoueur *Core Keeper* sort le 8 Mars en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cor...ng-multijoueur




Le tactical-rogue *Ignited Steel: Mech Tactics* sortira le 9 Mars sur Steam où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ign...ogue-case-case

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Mech_Tactics/




Les nouveaux contrats dits "Elusive Targets Arcade" d’*Hitman 3* sont en ligne. De nouvelles magouilles rendent les précédents aussi plus faciles à remplir :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/no-headline-4

Quelqu’un a fait un jeu basé sur le clip de *Californication des Red Hot Chili Peppers* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/23-years-lat...ication-video/

https://comandogdev.itch.io/califonication







La sortie de *Forspoken*, le jeu anciennement connu sous le nom de projet Athia, est retardée du 24 Mai au 11 Octobre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050847507.html

*LEGO Star Wars La Saga Skywalker* aura droit à 7 DLC de personnages supplémentaires parmi lesquels ceux de Rogue One ou de The Mandalorian … Ha, Sur Solo aussi tiens :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847503.html

https://noisypixel.net/lego-star-war...a-season-pass/

L’extension en 4 chapitres The Kaito Files pour *Lost Judgment* doit sortir le 24 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847501.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain jeu de *Niantic* (Pokemon GO) se nommerait *Campfire*, et serait dans la même veine que ses titres précédents au vu des offres d’emploi :

https://gamerant.com/niantic-new-game-campfire/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *State Of Play* qui serait prévu pour Mars devrait être décalé en raison de … Vous avez lu les nouvelles donc vous savez :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-playstation-event-delayed/

La prochaine mise à jour de *Shadow Warrior 3* prendra en compte les critiques des joueurs selon son studio de développement :

https://gamerant.com/shadow-warrior-3-update/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un sondage sur Youtube), *Mario Party Superstars* pourrait recevoir un DLC un de ces jours :

https://gamerant.com/mario-party-superstars-dlc-rumors/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait qu’on ait droit à des nouvelles de *Hogwart's Legacy* cette semaine :

https://www.gamesradar.com/more-hogw...-as-this-week/

*F1 Manager 2022* a été annoncé pour cet été sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-this-summer/




Le jeu de plateformes *Glover*, sorti en 1998 sur Nintendo 64 sortira sur Steam le 20 Avril :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ut-in-6-weeks/





Il semble que les problèmes de sauvegarde d*’Elden Ring* sur Steam aient été réglés :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...issues-solved/

Les configurations minimale et recommandée pour *Stranger of Paradise Final Fantasy Origin* qui sort le 18 Mars. Un DLC est aussi prévu :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15411...nix-sur-pc.htm

https://www.thegamer.com/team-ninja-...r-of-paradise/

600.000 copies vendues pour le metroidvania *ENDER LILIES: Quietus of the Knights* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/ende...s-open-march-8

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande annonce pour la *Prinny Presents NIS Classics Volume 2* qui sortira le 10 Mai sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/prin...tlight-trailer




La chanson-titre du jeu de méchas *Vengeance Is Mine* sera composée par Giorgio Moroder, qui a gagné un prix il parait :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/veng...iorgio-moroder

Le jeu de simulation de chauffeur de taxi *Urban Venture* a été annoncé en accès anticipé pour la fin de l’année :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tra...coon-simulator




La prochaine extension de *World Of Warcraft* sera présentée le 19 Avril. Et le jeu mobile Warcraft sera présenté en Mai :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/world-of-wa...expansion-2022





Le city builder *Airborne Kingdom* est sorti sur Steam après son exclusivité Epic :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/airborne-ki...m-release-date




Un mod VR en préparation par un fan pour* Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/star-wars-j...oculus-quest-2




Grosse mise à jour demain pour *Battlefield 2042* ! Avec un nouveau tableau des scores ! Quelques corrections de bugs ! Et de nouveaux cosmétiques ! De quoi contenter les … 2600 joueurs simultanés en pic sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/battlefield-2042-...arrive-demain/

https://steamcharts.com/app/1517290

Les développeurs du remake de *Dead Space* vont dire des trucs en stream le 11 Mars :

https://noisypixel.net/dead-space-re...vestream-soon/





Nouvelle bande-annonce concernant l’histoire du jeu de bagarre *Phantom Breaker: Omnia* qui sort le 15 Mars :

https://noisypixel.net/new-phantom-b...er-story-mode/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la *WWE* serait en discussion pour faire faire ses jeux de catch annuels par EA. Probablement pour rajouter des lootbox aussi :

https://gamerant.com/wwe-video-game-ea-sports/

----------


## KOUB

*Dolmen* sortira bien le 20 Mai. Non, je ne parle pas de la série de l’été fantastiquement chroniquée par MrMea ci-dessous. Parce que la culture, c’est important :

https://gamerant.com/dolmen-release-date/




*Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire* ne sortira finalement pas sur Switch :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...ent-for-switch


Le casque VR HTC *Vive Flow*, qui a l’air bien trop pratique à utiliser pour être honnête, est disponible :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15402...disponible.htm



*Les piratins de Nvidia* utilisent les données volées pour utiliser le certificat de la compagnie pour faire passer des malwares pour des pilotes de cartes graphiques :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-stol...s-gpu-drivers/

*Le prix des cartes graphiques* semble bien commencer à baisser :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/amd-...etting-cheaper

*Les nouvelles manettes colorées pour PS5* semblent avoir subi de subtils changements comme des ressorts un peu plus rigide pour les gâchettes mais surtout une pièce changée sur les sticks analogiques probablement pour éviter le vilain problème de drift :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-duals...x-stick-drift/





La cérémonie d’entrée de la *Yeungnam University* en Corée du Sud s’est tenue sur Minecraft :

https://gamerant.com/university-sout...ony-minecraft/



*Take-Two* prend une class-action aux USA à cause des lootboxs pourries et injustes de NBA 2K :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...wful-practices

*MGM Union*, le syndicat qui représente les employés de Kotaku, Gizmodo et d’autres indique avoir remporté des trucs à propos des conditions de travail et des salaires après quelques jours de grève :

https://www.thegamer.com/kotaku-unio...abor-struggle/

*Brandon Sanderson* (les 3 derniers tomes de La Roue Du Temps mais aussi un tas d’autres romans de SF) a levé 25 millions de dollars de financement participatif en 3 jours sur Kickstarter pour publier 4 romans mystères en 2023 :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/actualite...-mysteres.html

*Heardle*, c’est Wordle mais où il faut deviner un morceau de musique avec quelques secondes d’écoute :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heardle-is-w...-spin-off-yet/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apple* préparerait une offre pour récupérer certains droits de diffusion de la NFL :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...icket-package/

L’application *Antivirus Super Cleaner du PlayStore* contient un bon gros malware :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/un-...s-2055374.html

*Snoop Dog* rejoint le groupe de créateurs de contenu Faze Clan. En espérant pour eux qu’il n’oublie pas de se démuter trop souvent :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/07/s...ntent-creator/

Les *Frost Fatales* ont levé 132.350$ pour le fond Malala, qui supporte l’éducation des femmes à travers le monde :

https://www.pcgamer.com/all-women-sp...0-for-charity/





*Youtube* offre de subventionner des podcasts populaires pour qu’ils passent à la vidéo en exclusivité sur la plateforme bien sûr :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ivot-to-video/

Des piratins ciblent les joueurs PC de *GTA Online*, via des invitations par des faux comptes :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-onlin...iple-exploits/





Et un lien vers le Substack pour ceux qui préfèrent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> *Heardle*, c’est Wordle mais où il faut deviner un morceau de musique avec quelques secondes d’écoute :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/heardle-is-w...-spin-off-yet/


Finalmente je vais pouvoir utiliser toute ma culture musicale pour quelque chose  ::lol:: 

Deviné celle d'aujourd'hui en moins d'un second  :B):

----------


## Silver

Pour les canards spatiaux :

- Plus que 3 jours avant la sortie de *Distant Worlds 2* par Code Force (Slitherine Games) !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tant_Worlds_2/

- Plus que 10 jours avant la sortie du DLC Tides of Avarice de *X4: Foundations*, qui a sortie sa bande-annonce aujourd'hui :




- Plus que 1 jour... "ah, en fait on doit repousser de quelques jours"... pour la sortie de l'Update 11 d'*Elite Dangerous*, qui devrait voir arriver les intérieurs de transporteurs de flotte :
https://forums.frontier.co.uk/thread...change.599749/

- Et enfin, plus que 1121 jours avant la sortie de *Squadron 42* de Chris Roberts !
Je plaisante, mais je vous laisse découvrir la date par vous-même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Aucune idée si ca vaut le coup d'en faire une news, mais *Krafton* a balancé un sondage dans *PUBG*, après deux questions sur ton âge et le nombre d'heures que tu joues à PUBG par semaine, tout le reste est focalisé....sur des *NFT*

A priori, ils veulent mettre en place un système où les joueurs pourront créer des skins sous forme de NFT à s'échanger/acheter dans le jeu. Aucune monétisation ni gain de leur côté. Je suis UUUUUBER sceptique, surtout que le sondage passe son temps à essayer de te rassurer dans les questions...

----------


## Pluton

> - Et enfin, plus que 1121 jours avant la sortie de *Squadron 42* de Chris Roberts !
> Je plaisante, mais je vous laisse découvrir la date par vous-même.


C'est beaucoup trop optimiste ! Il faut mettre ce nombre au carré.

----------


## runner

> Le jeu de plateformes *Glover*, sorti en 1998 sur Nintendo 64 sortira sur Steam le 20 Avril :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ut-in-6-weeks/


Il est sorti aussi sur Pc à l'époque.

----------


## Maximelene

> - Et enfin, plus que 1121 jours avant la sortie de *Squadron 42* de Chris Roberts !
> Je plaisante, mais je vous laisse découvrir la date par vous-même.


Une date a été annoncée ? J'ai rien trouvé.

----------


## Silver

> Une date a été annoncée ? J'ai rien trouvé.


Ici : https://icalendrier.fr/outils/ajoute...nths=0&years=0



> En ajoutant 1121 jours au lundi 7 mars 2022, nous serons le mardi 1er avril 2025.


= Je fais des poissons d'avril en avance.
= C'est un troll de ma part.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Une date a été annoncée ? J'ai rien trouvé.


Les backers ont le choix dans la date.

----------


## runner

Ils devraient vendre en DLC la date de sortie. ::ninja::

----------


## Munshine

> Les backers ont le choix dans la date.


Crosstopic:
Cette citation du topic des liens drôles me parait appropriée.



> ce qui est vrai c'est qu'apres tu as les mains qui sentent le poisson
> (pardon aux familles)

----------


## Tenebris

> Ils devraient vendre en DLC la date de sortie.


Je dirais même des lootbox de NFT de DLC de dates de sortie  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,

Le *bundle itch.io pour l’Ukraine* contient 991 travaux 5jeux, musiques, bouquins) pour un minimum de 10$ dont les jeux CrossCode, Gonner, Celest, Wandersong, Towerfall Ascension, Superhot, Baba Is You et A Short Hike pour n’en nommer que quelques-uns. Rien que pour ceux-là, ça vaut largement le coup. Les dons iront à l’International Medical Corps et à Voices of Children :

https://www.pcgamer.com/itchios-bund...your-donation/

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sup...00-indie-games

https://itch.io/b/1316/bundle-for-ukraine

La structure esportive LEC *EXCEL Esports* a fait un don de 10.000£ à des organisations caritatives agissant en Ukraine :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387819.html

Il semblerait que le gouvernement russe considère de *légaliser le piratage-copie* de logiciels informatiques pour contourner les sanctions :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-western-tech/

Le studio de développement *Room 8 Group* donnera son bénéfice net de 2022 à des aides humanitaires pour l’Ukraine :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/08/r...ainian-relief/

La version améliorée next gen de *GTA 5* ne sortira pas en Russie :

https://www.millenium.org/news/387892.html


Parlant de ça, *les versions next-gen de GTA 5*, qui seront disponibles le 15 Mars, ne seront pas gratuites pour les possesseurs de la version précédente. Il y aura une promotion pendant quelques temps par contre, à 9.99$ sur PS5 et 19.99$ sur Xbox Series. Ne vous inquiétez pas, ça gueule déjà :

https://www.actugaming.net/gta-v-pas...atuite-484176/

Le design director de *Fallout 76* travaille sur une roadmap pour les 5 prochaines années :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bethesda-is-...or-fallout-76/

20 millions de joueurs dans le monde pour *Lost Ark*. Amazon a finalement trouvé comment faire de bons jeux … Les importer de Corée. Noooooon, je me moque pas :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847525.html

D’ailleurs la roadmap a fuité :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15414...ournoi-jcj.htm

Aussi, *Amazon* trav … Fait travailler activement Smilegate RPG pour que les classes disponibles ne soient plus limitées à certains sexes de personnages :

https://www.thegamer.com/men-mages-w...sses-changing/

D’ailleurs encore un ancien développeur senior d’Amazon parle de la catastrophe annoncée qu’était *Crucible* dès le départ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ex-amazon-de...le-would-fail/

Ça parlera de l’extension Sunbreak pour *Monster Hunter Rise* le 15 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050847517.html

*Sifu* est maintenant localisé en Mandarin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050847513.html

Le chat vocal sera disponible sur *Battlefield 2042* sera disponible début Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/battlefield...ce-chat-update

Où on parle des ponts de l’amélioration de la Californie sur *American Truck Simulator* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/american-tr...rquinez-bridge




Les nouveaux voyages des légendes pirates ne seront disponibles que pour la secondes moitié de la 6ème saison de *Sea Of Thieves*, qui commence le 10 Mars :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/sea-of-thie...6-release-date




La mise à jour « Red Wedding » a été déployé aujourd’hui sur le FPS tactique *Zero Hour* :

https://nofrag.com/le-fps-tactique-z...uelques-armes/




Le free-to-pley *Puzzle Quest 3* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et téléphones portables :

https://gamerant.com/puzzle-quest-3-launch-pc-mobile/




*Elden Ring* est sorti le 25 Février. Moins de la moitié des joueurs PC ont battu le « premier » boss Godrick :

https://www.gamesradar.com/barely-ha...st-major-boss/

Et voilà un joueur qui bat Godrick en jouant avec des bananes (transition !) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/watch-this-e...de-of-bananas/





Et un speed-run d’*Elden Ring* en 2h30, mais sans les bananes :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...d-a-half-hours




L’application *Nintendo Switch Online* permet depuis ce matin … De voir si vos amis sont en ligne … Qui se moquait de l’Epic Games Store déjà ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-sw...app-v2-update/

Où on parle des femmes qui ont marqué l’histoire du jeu vidéo :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15394...-empreinte.htm

----------


## KOUB

Un mod pour rajouter des choses dans *STALKER: Call of Pripyat* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...els-locations/

https://www.nexusmods.com/stalkercal...ab=description




Le jeu de gestion de plateforme pétrolière *Drill Deal* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dri...es-petrolieres




Le roguelike *Have a Nice Death* est aussi sorti aujourd’hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hav...commandes-mort




Interview de *Maggie Robertso*n, qui a interprété Lady Dimitrescu dans REsident Evil Village :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/05/m...dy-dimitrescu/

Le *Future Games Show: Spring Showcase* aura lieu le 24 Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/future-sprin...in-late-march/





*Final Fantasy XIV* semble ne plus fonctionner sur Steam en raison de la liaison obligatoire des comptes du launcher de Valve et de Square Enix :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...f-steam-users/

*Dying Light* premier du nom a droit à sa version optimisée sur PS5, gratuite pour ceux possédant la version PS4 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847545.html

Le *State Of Play* que des gens bien informé avaient suggéré aura lieu demain à 23h :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050847543.html

*Disgaea 6 Complete* sortira le 28 Juin sur PalyStation et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050847541.html




Où on parle des deux factions Terrans de Starc … *Galactic Civilizations IV* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-ci...nce-resistance

Le endgame de *Tiny Tina’s Wonderland*s, qui sort le 25 Mars, consistera en un donjon aléatoire. Avec des lapins :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/tiny-tinas-...ndgame-dungeon




La prochaine mise à jour de *PUBG : BG* rajoutera un sac-à-dos assez gros pour y mettre 4 missiles :

https://nofrag.com/pubg-battleground...artir-en-trek/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Kirby and The Forgotten Land*, qui sort le 25 Mars :

https://www.thegamer.com/kirby-trail...mouthful-mode/




*Curious Expedition 2* sortira sur PS4 et Xbox One le 17 Mars en même temps que son DLC Highlands of Avalon. 2 autres DLC sont prévus pour plus tard, aussi sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/curi...n-for-consoles




Le jeu d’aventure-crafting *Ikonei Island: An Earthlock Adventure* a été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Le jeu sortira d’abord en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/adve...box-one-and-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *WitchSpring R*, qui doit sortir sur consoles et PC en 2022, et est déjà disponible sur iOS et Android :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/witc...-third-trailer




*Wolfenstein Youngblood* abandonne Denuvo au bord de la route :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/bethe...in-youngblood/

*My Little Pony : Aventure à la Baie de Port-Poney* sortira le 27 Mai sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.actugaming.net/my-little...-poney-484160/




Les serveurs de *NHL 14, 15, 16, 17 et 18* vont fermer le 6 Juin :

https://gamerant.com/nhl-games-servers-shut-down-when/

Le nom de domaine *Sly Cooper* a été mis à jour le 4 Mars, ce qui refait dire à des gens bien informés ou pas qu’un Sly Cooper 5 est en développement sur PS5 :

https://gamerant.com/sly-cooper-new-game-update/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Obsidian a déjà beaucoup de boulot donc ça pourrait être un autre studio qui devrait s’occuper de *Fallout New Vegas 2* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/fa...a-et-obsidian/

----------


## KOUB

Le nouveau record de *Frogger* s’établit à 1.356.520 points :

https://kotaku.com/frogger-arcade-wo...-ga-1848622422




Interview de *Shinichi Kameoka*, président et CEO de Brownies (c’est tristement un nom de société et pas des gâteaux) :

https://www.thegamer.com/shinichi-ka...rth-interview/

Du gameplay pour *Star Trek: Resurgence*, qui doit sortir au printemps sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/star...efing-gameplay





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la *Nvidia RTX 3090 Ti* devrait finalement sortir avant la fin du mois :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-rtx-3090...ase-date-when/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semble fort possible que Nvidia continue à vendre ses *RTX30XX* en même temps que les nouvelles *RTX40XX* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-may-s...side-next-gen/

Ça prend *3600 heures pour griller l’écran OLED de la nouvelle Switch* en affichant une seule image en continu. Cette expérience n’a été réalisé que sur une seule console et n’est donc pas représentatif. Mais ne faites pas ça chez vous pour vérifier :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...er-3000-hours/

Si vous commandez maintenant un *Steam Deck* maintenant, les livraisons seront envoyées en Octobre :

https://wccftech.com/new-steam-deck-...-from-october/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la manette *Xbox Elite Series 2* … aurait réglé le problème de gâchette d’Ackboo … sera bientôt disponible en version blanche ! :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ma...s-un-entrepot/





Les mods les plus populaires pour *Elden Rin*g sur PC sont des mods … De triche :

https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-ring-cheats/

Le RTS *Warn*o a reçu deux cartes supplémentaires dans la mise à jour du jour :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warno/patch-6-new-maps

Y a eu un machin d’*Apple* aujourd’hui tiens :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/key...h-2055435.html


Les mineurs de cryptomonnaies adaptent des *GPU RTX3060* sur des cartes de PC fixes, car elles n’ont pas le limiteur de hashrate de Nvidia :

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/rt...mining-limiter

De l’influence d’investir dans les *cryptomonnaies* sur la santé mentale :

https://www.vice.com/fr/article/akvn...ent-les-plombs

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Amazon discuterait avec Sony pour qu’une série *God Of War* arrive sur Prime Video :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-god-of-war...o-prime-video/

Pour la journée des Droits de la Femme, *Xbox* présente un programme de mentorat pour les talents féminins de l’industrie :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/dr...de-lindustrie/

*Une carte-mère … En NFT* … Oui, bon … En fait l’idée consiste à faire un tirage au sort pour que 3 personnes gagnent une carte mère désignée avec un machin qui ressemble à Paint … :

https://www.pcgamer.com/asrock-is-ma...-as-it-sounds/

*McDonalds* est poursuivi pour 900 millions de dollars à cause de ses histoires de machine à glace C602 toujours en panne. Le sujet est vraiment intéressant niveau magouille. Je vous mets une vidéo de Domingo expliquant un peu le truc et surtout l’enquête de John Harris :

https://gizmodo.com/broken-ice-cream...mil-1848619277

https://youtu.be/2Cvizb6OZNE

https://youtu.be/SrDEtSlqJC4



Et le lien vers le Substack pour ceux préférant la présentation en un seul post :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## 564.3

> Si vous commandez maintenant un *Steam Deck* maintenant, les livraisons seront envoyées en Octobre :
> https://wccftech.com/new-steam-deck-...-from-october/


Plus précisément, si on prend une réservation maintenant la date d'achat potentiel est estimé à après Octobre. L'estimation sera revue d'ici là.
Ils envoient une notification indiquant que notre tours est arrivé, et on a 72h pour faire l'achat ou perdre sa place.

Edit: en passant, il y en a un qui a fait un tableau récapitulatif pour ceux qui ragent sur Reddit (en spoiler parce que ça prend pas mal de place)
https://old.reddit.com/r/SteamDeck/c...hope_it_helps/


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## runner

> Il semblerait que le gouvernement russe considère de légaliser le piratage-copie de logiciels informatiques pour contourner les sanctions :
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-western-tech/


Le gouvernement russe est en train de se tirer une nième balle dans le pied.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Parlant de ça, les versions next-gen de GTA 5, qui seront disponibles le 15 Mars, ne seront pas gratuites pour les possesseurs de la version précédente. Il y aura une promotion pendant quelques temps par contre, à 9.99$ sur PS5 et 19.99$ sur Xbox Series. Ne vous inquiétez pas, ça gueule déjà :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/gta-v-pas...atuite-484176/


C'est digne de Square enix take 2. Devoir payer à nouveau pour de nouvelles versions qui sont des versions pcs un peu améliorée pour un jeu ayant dépassé les 100 millions de vente, ça fait vraiment pingre au possible.
Ils devraient donner les bénéfices à une association ou pour l'ukraine, ça serait une bonne action plutôt que de s'engraisser encore à moindre frais.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est digne de Square enix take 2. Devoir payer à nouveau pour de nouvelles versions qui sont des versions pcs un peu améliorée pour un jeu ayant dépassé les 100 millions de vente, ça fait vraiment pingre au possible.
> Ils devraient donner les bénéfices à une association ou pour l'ukraine, ça serait une bonne action plutôt que de s'engraisser encore à moindre frais.


Ils ont peut-être demandé l'avis des actionnaires  ::ninja::

----------


## ZenZ

> *McDonalds* est poursuivi pour 900 millions de dollars à cause de ses histoires de machine à glace C602 toujours en panne. Le sujet est vraiment intéressant niveau magouille. Je vous mets une vidéo de Domingo expliquant un peu le truc et surtout l’enquête de John Harris :


Domingo, n°1 sur les sujets d'importance  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Je dois être fatigué, mais pourquoi parler de Mac do ici?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bonne question, ça serait bien de limiter les news aux JV quand même...

----------


## Zerger

Sinon on va avoir des discussions HS sur des news HS.. 
Eh! Peut être que ça s'annule du coup?

----------


## Shep1

j'ai découvert Night Call, un jeu français grâce à toi Koub et au bundle pour l'Ukraine. Sympa ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Cyth

> C'est digne de Square enix take 2. Devoir payer à nouveau pour de nouvelles versions qui sont des versions pcs un peu améliorée pour un jeu ayant dépassé les 100 millions de vente, ça fait vraiment pingre au possible.
> Ils devraient donner les bénéfices à une association ou pour l'ukraine, ça serait une bonne action plutôt que de s'engraisser encore à moindre frais.


Ben ça tombe bien, Rockstar appartient à Take Two  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ben ça tombe bien, Rockstar appartient à Take Two .


Je pense que c'est ce qu'il voulait dire, même s'il manque une virgule, genre "C'est digne de Square-Enix, Take Two".  ::):

----------


## Cyth

Ah ben dans ce cas on rajoutera que ça fait longtemps que Take Two est passé maître dans l'art de pigeonner les joueurs sur tous les points imaginables (y a que sur le domaine des NFT qu'ils sont encore calme même ça les démange un peu).

----------


## runner

> Je pense que c'est ce qu'il voulait dire, même s'il manque une virgule, genre "C'est digne de Square-Enix, Take Two".


Voilà. Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonne question, ça serait bien de limiter les news aux JV quand même...


Vite une news sur Nabilla. ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,

1.6 – 2 - 2.5 millions de dollars levés par le *bundle pour l’Ukraine d’itch.io* en moins d’un jour (et encore plus quand vous lirez ces lignes) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-bundle-f...ss-than-a-day/

https://www.thegamer.com/itchio-rais...-only-one-day/

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...ng-in-on-500k/

https://itch.io/b/1316/bundle-for-ukraine

La plateforme d’échanges de cryptomonnaies *Coinbase* bloque 25.000 adresses déterminées comme participant à des activités illicites par leurs propres investigations … Après avoir uni l’Europe, fait augmenter le budget militaire de l’Allemagne et fait baisser l’immobilier dans la région de Saint Tropez … L’invasion de l’Ukraine va-t-elle aboutir à une espèce de forme de régulation des cryptomonnaies ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crypto-excha...pto-addresses/

Nintendo retarde la sortir d’*Advance Wars 1+2 : Reboot Camp* sur Switch :





*SuperCell et Ci Games* cessent aussi de vendre en Russie et en Biélorussie :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ia-and-belarus

*Sega et KOEI Tecmo* ont fait des dons substantiels à l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine :

https://kotaku.com/ukraine-russia-hu...n-g-1848626811


Il est possible de pauser *Elden Ring* sans mod, via une bidouille dans les menus :

https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-an-ea...-without-mods/

Roberto Barrera, directeur stratégique chez PlayStation passe chez *Netlfix* avec les mêmes fonctions :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050847561.html

*F-Zero X* sera disponible sur le Nintendo Switch Online le 11 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050847555.html





Nouveau record de 132 millions de joueurs actifs sur *Steam* en 2021, qui a aussi gagné 31 millions de joueurs supplémentaires :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050847557.html

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-2021-review/

Sur *Steam*, 10% des sessions de jeu sur Steam sont jouées à la manette :

https://www.pcgamer.com/only-around-...-a-controller/

L'Opération Demon Veil sur *Rainbow Six Siege* est repoussée d’une semaine sans tambours ni trompettes :

https://gamewave.fr/rainbow-six-sieg...ment-reportee/

Ça se passe bien pour le jeu de craft – dungeon crawler *Core Keeper*, sorti en accès anticipé hier sur Steam, avec un pic à 7555 joueurs simultanés :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/core-keeper/steam-early-access




Un stream concernant la mise à jour de la qualité de vie du 15 Mars de *Vermintide 2* aura lieu le 11 Mars :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warhammer-v...-drink-mission

*Ghostwire: Tokyo – Préambule*, l’introduction en visual novel à Ghostwire : Tokyo, qui sort le 25 Mars, est disponible gratuitement sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/un-prelude-a-ghos...novel-gratuit/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...kyo__Prambule/

Des sites internet ont été ouverts en japonais et en anglais pour les *35 ans de la série des Final Fantasy*, avec des infos pour bientôt :

https://noisypixel.net/final-fantasy...rsary-website/

La 6ème saison de *Rocket League* commence aujourd’hui :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ro...on-aujourdhui/

https://gamewave.fr/rocket-league/ro...e-sa-saison-6/




Les 9 jeux de l’*EVO 2022* qui aura lieu du 5 au 7 Aout dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://fr.ign.com/street-fighter-5/...he-cette-annee



*Lost Ark* va offrir des options d’amures plus « modestes » aux personnages féminins … Mais quand même garder les plus « révélatrices » … Parce que le marketing, coco :

https://kotaku.com/lost-ark-female-c...s-s-1848624241

De fieffés datamineurs ont trouvé des références à *4 jeux non-annoncés en développement chez Valve* dans les organes internes d’Aperture Desk Job. On parle de Half-Life Citadel, une suite de Half-Life Alyx, un port de Counter-Strike: Global Offensive’s sur le moteur Source 2 et une recéation d’un jeu Portal annulé :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-job-datamine/

*Atari* a acheté la base de données de jeux vidéo MobyGames :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-1-5-million/

Petite mise à jour pour *Chrono Trigger* sur PC et téléphones portables le 11 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/chro...re-on-march-11




Le jeu d’aventures *Submerged: Hidden Depths* sort demain sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sub...monde-englouti




Le beta’em all – RPG *Young Souls* sort aussi demain sur PC, et toutes les consoles sauf la PS5 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/you...g-arrive-enfin

----------


## KOUB

*Beat Saber* a reçu 6 nouveaux morceaux dans sa dernière mise à jour :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-free-update




Un nouveau mode de jeu nommé Sweet Thieves, qui ressemble à un Capture The Flag, avec de la furtivité et des bonbons à capturer, est en phase de test pour *Fall Guys* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-new-game-mode




*Gotham Knights*, le jeu où Batman est-mort-pour-de-vrai, sortira le 25 Octobre :

https://fr.ign.com/gotham-knights/58...date-de-sortie





*Square Enix Music* a ouvert sa chaine Youtube avec 130 albums complets :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050847579.html

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMx...1ieiPlZZagfqXQ

*Media Vision* (Valkyria Chronicles) a 5 jeux en développement :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050847571.html

L’ouverture de *Personna 4 Golden* pour les 25 ans de la saga de JRPG :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-opening...sona-4-golden/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *GTA 6* pourrait avoir droit à plusieurs villes et beaucoup, beaucoup de contenu :

https://gamingintel.com/gta-6-featur...ies-500-hours/

Selon des gens bine informés ou pas, *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origins* aura droit à une nouvelle démo jouable sur PS5 :

https://www.actugaming.net/nouvelle-...rigins-484871/





La sortie du FPS free-to-play *Exomecha* est reportée à une date ultérieure :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ex...date-inconnue/





*PC Building Simulator 2* a été annoncé pour 2022 en exclusivité Epic Games Store :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pc...ounced-coming-
exclusively-to-epic-games-store-in-2022/1100-6501370/




4 DLC sont prévus pour *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/tiny...ls-season-pass

----------


## runner

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *GTA 6* pourrait avoir droit à plusieurs villes et beaucoup, beaucoup de contenu :
> 
> https://gamingintel.com/gta-6-featur...ies-500-hours/





> Grand Theft Auto VI Rumors Suggest *500 Hours of Content*


Le marketeux de Techland est passé chez Rockstar, lance des rumeurs mais était à court d'idées. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Evil Dead: The Game*, qui sort le 13 Mai sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation puis plus tard sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/evil...meplay-trailer




Le jeu d’aventures musical *Snufkin: Melody of Moominvalley* a été annoncé sur PC et consoles pour 2023 … Oui, c’est un jeu Moomins :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/musi...or-consoles-pc




Le roguelike en coop *Ship of Fools* a été annoncé sur PC et consoles pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/two-...or-consoles-pc




Ubisoft cherche des testeurs pour … *Skull And Bones* … Oui, vraiment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/believe-it-o...bones-testers/

*Lost Ark* aura droit demain à une mise à jour avec du nouveau contenu :

https://gamewave.fr/lost-ark/lost-ar...s-les-details/

Le nouveau record de speed-run d’*Elden Ring* dure moins d’une heure :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elden-ring/...n-world-record




La 3ème partie de Spirits of Amazonia, l’extension pour *Green Hell*, sera disponible le 29 Mars :

https://nofrag.com/green-hell-la-tro...ra-le-29-mars/




*Bungie* a un 3ème jeu d’action en vue à la troisième personne en développement :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-action-game/

Où on parle de l’IA dans *Super Mario 64* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...super-mario-64

Les abonnés au Nintendo Switch Online pourront tester gratuitement *Monster Hunter Rise* pendant 7 jours à partir du 11 Mars :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...bers-this-week


Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que *Stadia* prenne bientôt en compte le motion control sur les téléphones portables :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...martphone.html

Un groupe d’association américaines a crée un indice de réparation inspiré du système français et sans vraiment de surprise, *Apple*, *Google* et *Microsoft* sont bons derniers :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/un-...t-2055481.html






C’est *Microsof*t qui est l’éditeur avec la meilleure moyenne Metacritic 2021 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ge-score-ever/

La SEC poursuit les créateurs de la *Ormeus Coin*, une cryptomonnaie vendues à des investisseurs comme étant un énorme succès … Alors que, sans suprise, non :

https://gizmodo.com/feds-charge-cryp...ves-1848624493

La SEC enquête aussi sur 3 personnes qui ont, comme par hasard, achetés plein d’actions d’*Activision-Blizzard* juste avant l’annonce du rachat par Microsoft :

https://kotaku.com/activision-bobby-...c-j-1848626232

Travailler sur *Crucible*, c’était pas très marrant. Ni très formateur, mis à part sur la médiocrité intellectuelle de certains exécutifs :

https://wccftech.com/crucible-develo...ce-to-work-at/

----------


## KOUB

L’attaque de Shirley Curry, la *Skyrim Grandma*, lui a fait oublier comment jouer à Skyrim … :

https://www.gamesradar.com/skyrim-gr...ring-a-stroke/




Où un auteur de Kotaku parle de *sa première fois dans un syndicat* :

https://kotaku.com/kotaku-gmg-union-...t-l-1848624502

6 actionnaires au total poursuivent maintenant *Activision-Blizzard* pour son acquisition par Microsoft, reniflant que les membres du conseil d’administration et Bobby Kotick n’ont accepté que parce que ça leur ferait gagner de la bonne grosse tunasse :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ing-sued-again

Voici *Who Are Ya?*, Wordle mais … des joueurs de foot :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/who...otball-players

https://missing11.com/who-are-ya/

L’amende de 11 millions de dollars pour EA concernant les *lootboxes de FIFA* a été annulée car la cour d’appel ne considère pas les lootboxes comme des paris :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ea-gets-doll...ne-overturned/


Et le Substack, parce qu'il y en a à qui ça fait plaisir :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Un nouveau mode de jeu nommé Sweet Thieves, qui ressemble à un Capture The Flag, avec de la furtivité et des bonbons à capturer, est en phase de test pour *Fall Guys* :


En fait, c'est surtout un jeu type "gendarmes et voleurs", pas du tout un CTF.  ::):

----------


## Sao

C'est un CTB, Capture The Bonbons.

----------


## Zerger

Et c'est très marrant  ::lol:: 
Testé un peu hier soir, c'est bien sympa. C'est cool qu'ils tentent de nouveaux modes. La dernière fois on avait eu droit à un mode duel où tu devais sauter sur des boutons lumineux avant ton adversaire
Franchement, le suivi du jeu est vraiment bon, certes le jeu offrait peu de contenu à sa sortie, mais si il vous tente et que vous cherchez un petit jeu marrant quand vous avez pas envie de vous prendre la tête, vous pouvez l'acheter les yeux fermés  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est un CTB, Capture The Bonbons.


 ::lol:: 




> Et c'est très marrant 
> Testé un peu hier soir, c'est bien sympa. C'est cool qu'ils tentent de nouveaux modes. La dernière fois on avait eu droit à un mode duel où tu devais sauter sur des boutons lumineux avant ton adversaire
> Franchement, le suivi du jeu est vraiment bon, certes le jeu offrait peu de contenu à sa sortie, mais si il vous tente et que vous cherchez un petit jeu marrant quand vous avez pas envie de vous prendre la tête, vous pouvez l'acheter les yeux fermés


Le jeu avec les boutons lumineux existe toujours dans le mode normal. Mais c'est moins marrant que ce nouveau mode.  ::): 
Ils ont déjà nerf les récompenses. Enfin, pour l'XP, je ne sais pas car je suis lvl max dans l'event saisonnier, mais les éclats de couronnes en cas de victoire sont passés de 15 à 10.
Franchement, avec l'XP double, en enchainant les victoires, ça faisait 600XP pour max 3 minutes de jeu. C'était rentable.  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Faut que je relance le jeu, j'y ai joué que 3h, mais c'est bien fun pour se détendre (même si ça fait rager parfois  ::P:  )

----------


## Nephizz

Blizzard annonce la béta de Overwatch 2:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi,

Un diagramme de Venn pour voir comment les listes de jeux des derniers *bundles itch.io* se superposent :





Les employés du studio de développement de *Vostok Games*, situé à Kyiv sont relocalisés à travers le pays :

https://www.pcgamer.com/russian-inva...and-flee-kyiv/





*Bungie* ne vend plus Destiny 2 en Russie et a réunit 120.000$ pour l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-stops...-of-the-world/





*Sony* n’envoie plus de PlayStation et de jeux vers la Russie et stoppe aussi les achats en ligne :

https://www.journaldequebec.com/2022...rs-la-russie-1

*Rovio* cesse aussi ses ventes en Russie et en Biélorussie, et ils vont offrir tous les gains de leur vente de publicité en Ukraine, Russie et Biélorussie à l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ion-of-ukraine

*Warframe* arrête aussi de vendre en Russie :

https://www.thegamer.com/warframe-su...ayment-russia/

*Google* aussi arrête de vendre en Russie sur le Play Store :

https://9to5google.com/2022/03/09/go...sia-purchases/

*Amazon* arrête de livrer en Russie (Mais ça ne lui coute pas très cher) :

https://www.aboutamazon.com/news/com...ukraine#March8





*Plarium* fait un don de 500.000$ à la croix rouge ukrainienne :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...taff-to-safety

*Nintendo* arrête aussi les envois vers la Russie :

https://wccftech.com/nintendo-halts-...pments-russia/

Et comme ça, le marché des jeux consoles n’existe plus en Russie :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...longer-exists/


*American Theft 80s* est un jeu de cambriolage en monde ouvert dans les années 80, avant même le vol de combis télé-magnétoscope du premier Fast and Furious, qui sortira un jour sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steal-vcrs-a...rld-thief-sim/




Le tactical RPG *The DioField Chronicle* a été annoncé pour cette année sur PC et toutes les consoles pour cette année :

https://www.pcgamer.com/square-enix-...r-ogre-battle/




*Exoprimal*, c’est des méchas qui tirent sur des tas de dinosaures, en ligne, sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch, et c’est pour 2023. Des gens ont cru à un nouveau Dino Crisis mais non :

https://www.pcgamer.com/exoprimal-is...nline-shooter/

https://gamerant.com/capcom-exoprimal-dino-crisis/




Le remaster du jeu de bagarre *JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle R*, en version augmentée avec 10 persos en plus, sortira au début de l’automne de cette année pendant laquelle la série de mangas fête ses 35 années, sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/jojos-bizarr...firmed-for-pc/




*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Cowabunga Collection*, qui contient 13 jeux des chevaliers d’écailles, a été annoncée pour 2022 sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/teenage-...ure-nostalgia/

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS multijoueur 6 vs 6 *Gundam Evolution* lance une phase de test du 7 au 12 Avril et sortira partout dans le monde sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch dans l’année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050847601.html




Comme prévu par des gens bien informés, une nouvelle démo jouable est disponible pour *Stranger of Paradise : Final Fantasy Origin*, qui sort le 18 Mars sur PlayStation :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050847599.html




Le jeu d’action *Trek to Yomi* sortira au printemps 2022 sur PlayStation. Il est aussi prévu sur Steam pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050847603.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Ghostwire Tokyo*, qui sort le 25 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050847597.html




*Forspoken*, le jeu qui coutera 80 euros et inclura des microtransactions, s’est montré au State Of Play après son report à l’automne :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...for-forspoken/

----------


## KOUB

Dans la mise à jour du 22 Mars nommé Ascension, le roguelike *Returnal* recevra entre autres un mode coop et un mode survie :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847587.html




L’action RPG *Valkyrie Elysium* a été annoncé sur PC et PlayStation pour cette année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...050847585.html




Le DLC Mountain Master Heist pour *Pay Day 2* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://nofrag.com/mountain-master-h...pour-payday-2/




Un personnage de *Soul Hackers 2* sera présenté de temps en temps en attendant la sortie du jeu sur leur chaine Youtube. Donc voilà Jack Frost :

https://noisypixel.net/ringo-present...10-jack-frost/

----------


## KOUB

La bande-annonce du lancement en accès anticipé du metroidvania *Have A Nice Death* :

https://gamerant.com/have-a-nice-death-early-access/




*Stadia* est toujours vivant et récupère trois « nouveaux » jeux ce printemps :

https://gamerant.com/stadia-paradox-interactive-team17/



La sortie du tactical RPG *King Arthur: Knight’s Tale* est retardée du 29 Mars au 26 Avril :

https://wccftech.com/king-arthur-kni...-neocoregames/




De la difficulté de commencer *Destiny 2* maintenant :

https://www.thegamer.com/destiny-2-m...layer-problem/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre entre monstres géants *GigaBash*, qui sortira en 2022 sur PC et PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/gigabash-rawa-trailer




Le jeu de réflexion *The Last Cube* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/las...bres-capacites




Le jeu d’aventures *Mika and The Witch's Mountain* doit sortir cette année sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mik...-balai-magique

----------


## KOUB

La *Gamescon* est de retour dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable avec ses Currywurst, à Cologne, du 24 au 28 Aout cette année :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/10/g...xpo-in-august/

La première alpha fermée du mode PvP d’*Overwatch 2* aura lieu fin Avril, réservée aux joueurs pros d’Overwatch et aux employés. Le mode PvE est séparé pour « gagner du temps » :

https://www.pcgamer.com/overwatch-2s...ow-to-sign-up/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nicating-well/






Deux anciens de Diablo II ont fondé le studio de développement *Moon Beast Productions* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050847631.html

Ha *League Of Legends*, le bonheur de jouer avec des inconnus :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388016.html

Nouveau DLC gratuit pour *Battle Brothers*, nommé Of Flesh and Faith, qui rajoute des choses :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/battle-brot...lesh-and-faith

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga*, un jeu où les développeurs ont connu l’enfer du crunch, qui sort le 5 Avril sur à peu près tout :

https://noisypixel.net/lego-star-war...w-dev-trailer/




Le runner *Super Nanaru* sortira le 24 Mars sur PC et Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/super-nanaru-...ate-switch-pc/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le remake de *Dead Space* pourrait sortir début 2023 :

https://www.actugaming.net/dead-spac...t-2023-485363/

La simulation de vie *SunnySide* sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles en 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/merg...-switch-and-pc




18 minutes de gameplay pour *Ghostwire: Tokyo* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ostwire-tokyo/

----------


## KOUB

Un demake de *Resident Evil 4*, parce que pourquoi pas ? :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...sident-evil-4/







interview de Brian Bucklew et Jason Grinblat, co-chefs de Freehold Games, qui parlent du roguelike Cave Of Qud :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...n-caves-of-qud

L’extension Odyssey et tous les nouveaux contenus d’*Elite Dangerous* ne sortiront plus sur :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...nt-on-consoles

Le DLC Dino Safari pour *Lawn Mowing Simulator* est disponible :

https://www.polygon.com/22970780/law...-release-dates




Le 4X *Distant Worlds 2* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/distant-wor...elease-trailer




L’upgrade de la PS4 vers la PS5 sera gratuit pour *Soul Hackers 2* :

https://noisypixel.net/soul-hackers-...-upgrades-ps5/

Un *ID@Xbox Showcase* est prévu le 16 Mars :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/le...es-le-16-mars/

Tiens, c’est le *MAR10 Day* :

https://arstechnica.com/staff/2022/0...ntendo-switch/

Le jeu de chat *Stray* est bien parti pour bien sortir en 2022 selon Annapurna Interactive :

https://www.thegamer.com/annapurna-s...on-track-2022/





Le jeu de survie *Outward* sortira en *Definitive Edition* sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC en Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/outw...-and-pc-in-may

----------


## KOUB

L'extension Dawn of Ragnarök pour *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* est sortie aujourd’hui :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ble-48362.html





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la *Nvidia RTX 3090 Ti* sortirait le 29 Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-rtx-...on-march-29th/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Xbox* aurait déjà commencé à travailler sur une nouvelle console, nom de code Keystone :

https://gamerant.com/new-xbox-console-rumor-keystone/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Stadia* aurait développé un émulateur Windows pour faciliter le port de jeux sur la plateforme :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/sta...e-2055487.html

Un dinosaure sous *Unreal Engine 5*, ça fait toujours plaisir :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ject-dinosaur/





*Artesian Builds* est un constructeur de PC de luxe qui a eu à la base une bonne idée marketing : Faire des tirages entre streameurs qui faisaient sa pub gratuite pour un rutilant PC tout neuf. Il fallait avoir une certaine taille de communauté pour participer. Sauf qu’un exécutif s’est dit que ce serait bien de ne pas donner le prix si la communauté était jugée de trop petite taille … Tempête de caca … et Artesian Builds suspend ses activités en attendant d’éventuels d’investissements :

https://www.pcgamer.com/artesian-builds-shuts-down/

8 femmes rajoutent leurs témoignages à la plainte d’Emma Majo pour sexisme systémique et harcèlement sexuel contre *PlayStation* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050847609.html

https://www.polygon.com/22969625/son...ations-lawsuit

Où on parle de l’importance de *Kickstarter* dans le financement des jeux de rôles sur table :

https://gizmodo.com/as-zine-month-wr...ure-1848628186

*Hideo Kojima* est le premier créateur de jeux vidéo à recevoir un Award of Fine Arts de la part du ministère de l’éducation, de la culture, des sports, des sciences et des technologies :

https://www.thegamer.com/hideo-kojim...se-government/

Les ventes de jeux à *NFT* auraient atteint 5.17 milliards de dollars en 2021. Des gens ont gagné beaucoup d’argent … Et beaucoup plus devraient arrêter de faire n’importe quoi avec le leur :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/09/n...5-17b-in-2021/

Aux États-Unis, les utilisateurs-trices de *Tinder* pourront vérifier le casier judiciaire de leurs interlocuteurs :

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du...s-n178201.html

Une vision de l’enfer. Je vous ai prévenu :

https://gizmodo.com/vtech-made-a-gam...twi-1848634719



Spoiler Alert! 






*The Box Office Game*, c’est Wordle avec le box-office :

https://lifehacker.com/the-latest-wo...eks-1848635062
https://boxofficega.me/

Un *Super Nintendo World* ouvrira aux Universal Studios d’Hollywood en 2023 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ywood-in-2023/


Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le jeu de survie *Outward* sortira en *Definitive Edition* sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC en Mai :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/outw...-and-pc-in-may
> 
> https://youtu.be/xCNHQDNTWUg


Mise à jour gratuite sur PC si on a déjà le jeu et les 2 extensions.

Zut, j'ai pas les extensions moi... Peut-être l'occasion de relancer le jeu que j'avais laissé car il était assez frustrant, j'espère que la MAJ va améliorer un peu cela.

----------


## pipoop

Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont chez square enix en ce moment mais ca va pas fort

ah tiens je savais pas que anthem+world war z+second extinction avaient organise une partie fine ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi,

*Humble Bundle* stoppe aussi ses ventes en Russie et en Biélorussie et prépare son propre Bundle « All For Charity » pour financer l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/humble-bundl...upport-bundle/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la Russie a temporairement* légalisé la copie pirate* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...omic-sanctions

*Google* a sorti une application d’alerte de Raid Aériens sur le Play Store Ukrainien :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...m-for-android/

*Pokemon GO* est plus ou moins complétement suspendu en Russie :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-g...ded-in-russia/

L’achat du *bundle itch.io pour l’Ukraine* semble créer un léger problème d’envois de mails pour chaque produit contenu dans le bundle. La seule possibilité semble être de refuser tout email de la part d’itch.io. Le problème s’était déjà présenté pour le précédent bundle BLM sans qu’aucune solution ne soit apportée :

https://itch.io/user/settings/email-notifications

Les jeux-curiosités à essayer dans le *bundle pour l’Ukraine* selon Kotaku :

https://kotaku.com/itch-bundle-for-u...aba-1848640480

Récapitulatif des actions des studios de développement pour l’*aide humanitaire en Ukraine* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...rt-for-ukraine



Le runner *Runner Party* a lancé une campagne kickstarter et est prévu pour sortir en 2022 sur Steam :

https://fr.ign.com/runner-party/5871...ar-kickstarter

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...3/runner-party




Le Survival-RPG *Herezh* a aussi lancé une campagne sur kickstarter :

https://fr.ign.com/herezh-generation...-participation

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ions-of-heroes




*L’épisode 5 de Gobliiins* est financé sur Ulule :

https://fr.ign.com/gobliiins-5/58710...our-lepisode-5

https://fr.ulule.com/gobliiins5/




*Jamal & Medhi : La Quête du Iencli* est un RPG adapté d’une série Youtube prévu pour l’automne 2022 sur Steam :

https://fr.ign.com/tv/58709/news/jam...-lautomne-2022




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action *Wanted : Dead*, qui doit sortir sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC dans le courant de l’année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050847633.html

----------


## KOUB

*Cities: Skylines* a 7 ans et fête ça avec une mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/cities-skyl...-7-anniversary




Construire *Skyrim* dans les *Sims 4* parce que pourquoi pas :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-sims-4/...n-build-skyrim




*Descent: Underground* est la suite spirituelle de Descent, le FPS à 6 degrés de liberté des années 90. Le studio qui avait les droits de Descent a fait un procès à ceux qui voualient faire un jeu … Et a récupéré tous les droits du jeu … On devrait avoir des nouvelles du jeu sous peu :

https://nofrag.com/une-bataille-judi...des-nouvelles/




Just Flight va ajouter des modèles de simulations de trafic aérien plus précis pour *Microsoft Flight Simulator* sous forme d’add-on payant :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/just-flig...raffic-models/

*Ikumi Nakamura* a fondé un nouveau studio de développement nommé Unseen :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/ghostwire...kamura-studio/

Selon une offre d’emploi, il y aura bien un *Kalof Warzone* sur téléphones portables :

https://gamingintel.com/call-of-duty...y-job-listing/

*Square Enix* travaille fort à devenir le nouvel EA. *Chocobo GP* est un clone de Mario Kart payant, rempli de microtransactions raz-la-gueule avec de la monnaie in-game, gagnable en jouant ou en payant avec du vrai argent. La monnaie in-game gagnée en jouant se périme en 5 mois … On est presque au niveau de Crash Team Racing, avec ses microtransactions rajoutées lors d’une mise à jour après la sortie du jeu :

https://gamerant.com/chocobo-gp-microtransactions/

https://kotaku.com/chocobo-gp-microt...l-f-1848641267









Et pour s’excuser, ils offrent de la monnaie du jeu, celle qui périme :

https://noisypixel.net/square-enix-chocobo-gp-backlash/





Parlant d’EA, justement, les *clés Origin* ne seront plus disponibles sur le *Humble Store* et vous avez jusqu’au 18 Mars pour activer des clés que vous auriez gardées sous le coude :

https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/.../4512775901083

Les Halo (à cause de l’anti-cheat), Gears 5 et Microsoft Flight Simulator (sans déconner), ne sont pas jouables sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ge...es-steam-deck/

Le stream de la *New Game Plus Expo 2022* aura lieu le 31 Mars :

https://www.destructoid.com/new-game...1-live-stream/

*Pinball FX* est un jeu de flipper qui sort ses multiples tables en DLC. La dernière, *Indiana Jones: The Pinball Adventure*, la 100ème, qui recrée une table de 1993 (pour la petite histoire, j’y ai dépensé beaucoup trop d’argent à l’époque dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable … Ainsi que sur celle de l’Empire Contre-Attaque), coute 15$ pour une seule table, ce qui est fort cher par rapport aux prix habituels :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nes-table-dlc/




L’application *Shattered Ring* sur iOS permet de quelque part … briser tout le mystère dans le gameplay d’*Elden Ring* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...in-elden-ring/

Il semble que la localisation brésilienne d’*Elden Ring* soit toute pourrie :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...-missing-info/

La liste des DLC prévus pour *WWE 2k22*, qui sort aujourd’hui :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...admap-revealed

----------


## KOUB

*Monster Hunter* a 18 ans :

https://www.jeuxvideo.fr/news/413067...-pour-la-serie

Un joueur pro de *Kalof* s’est semble-t-il fait prendre à utiliser un *auto-aim* lors d’un tournoi à 100.000$ :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15434...te-douteux.htm





De l’inspiration du *chat* dans la performance pour jouer *Lady Dimitrescu* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...t-evil-village

Le jeu de plateformes *Will You Snail?* est disponible sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wil...e-artificielle




La suite du jeu d’action *The Falconeer* est un jeu de construction – tower defense nommé *Bulwark* apparemment :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bul...ers-air-combat




Le jeu de combat mediéval *For Honor* a maintenant le crossplay :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ting-crossplay

La 3ème faction du 4X – RTS *Dune: Spice Wars* est celle des Contrebandiers :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dune-spice-...faction-reveal

20 millions de téléchargements pour le jeu free-to-play de cartes à collectionner *Yu-Gi-Oh Master Duel*. Pour marquer le coup, ils offrent des machins gratuits :

https://noisypixel.net/20-million-do...uel-free-gems/

*Ed Boon* montre des trucs à propos du premier *Mortal Kombat*, sorti il y a 30 ans :

https://gamerant.com/mortal-kombat-e...nd-the-scenes/





Grosse mise à jour aujourd’hui pour *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...as-well-as-pc/

Le roguelite *Revita* sortira d’accès anticipé sur PC et sur Switch le 21 Avril :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/revi...-for-switch-pc




Interview de Joannes Truyens créateur et co-développeur de *Neurocracy*, le jeu d’enquête dans un simili-wikipédia :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...ine-neurocracy

Un mod pour que les bandits aient plus de choses à dire dans *Skyrim* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-immersi...things-to-say/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec.../users/5201727

Un tas de *vieux, très vieux CRPG* vont arriver sur *Steam* un de ces jours :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dnd-strongh...-building-game


Il est maintenant possible d’installer Windows (10 pas 11) sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-now-...he-steam-deck/

La *Roblox Corporation* a déposé un brevet facilitant la transformation d’images 2D en modèles 3D à utiliser dans les expériences du bidule. Et un autre pour classer les jeux en fonction du temps passé dessus par les joueurs :

https://gamerant.com/roblox-patent-easy-3d-models/

https://gamerant.com/roblox-rank-games-how-long-played/

Où on parle de l’*évolution des jeux de simulation* :

https://www.thegamer.com/beginning-h...ing-simulator/


*Xbox* parle de ses actions pour le développement durable :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/de...e-ses-actions/

https://news.xbox.com/fr-fr/2022/03/...ement-durable/

Et d’ailleurs, il est maintenant possible de télécharger les mises à jour en mode économie d’énergie sur les *Xbox Series* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...gy-saver-mode/

*Ubisoft* a été cyberattaqué mais les données clients n’ont pas été exposées selon eux :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...urity-incident

Voilà la liste des primés aux *Pégases 2022* :

https://fr.ign.com/business/58732/ne...22-le-palmares

La liste des jeux sélectionnés pour le *London Games Festival*, qui aura lieu du 1er au 10 Avril :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/lon...of-video-games

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l’*E3 2023* aura bien lieu cette année mais uniquement sous forme numérique :

https://gamerant.com/e3-2022-not-can...al-only-event/

Un *Wholesome Direct* aura lieu en Juin :

https://www.gamesradar.com/wholesome...rect-for-june/





Biden a signé un *executive orde*r pour que le gouvernement US mette son nez dans les *cryptomonnaies* … Et étudie la possibilité de créer un Dollar numérique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/biden-orders...igital-dollar/

*DrDisrespect*, streameur haut en couleurs, avait été définitivement banni de Twitch en Juin 2020, sans que personne ne sache vraiment pourquoi. Une rumeur de projets de créer son propre réseau de streaming avait fait surface sans vraiment de preuve. Le monsieur avait quand même poursuivi Twitch parce que passer sur Youtube Gaming, ça pique un peu niveau revenu. Les deux parties ont trouvé un accord :

https://www.pcgamer.com/drdisrespect...t-with-twitch/





NoClip prépare un documentaire sur Black Mesa :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGureVWbxHo

Les bornes d’achat-vente de cryptomonnaies sont maintenant illégales en Grande-Bretagne :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-atms-dec...ula-1848639960

Si des streameurs du *Moyen Orient* commençaient il y a quelques temps à ne plus recevoir les paiements de Twitch, c’est semble-t-il parce qu’ils utilisaient un moyen de ne pas payer les 30% de *Twitch* sur les abonnements :

https://gamerant.com/middle-eastern-...tax-avoidance/

L’Europe et la Grande-Bretagne commencent à enquêter sur les statuts monopolistiques de *Google* et *Meta-Facebook* concernant la publicité en ligne :

https://arstechnica.com/ars-podcast/...er-online-ads/

Je ne sais pas si c’est le mec qui ne comprend pas les *NFT* ou si c’est moi dans cette histoire. Donc, un mec a fait un NFT de caillou et voulait le vendre 444ETH (1.2 millions de dollars), mais c’est planté et l’a vendu 444 Wei (moins d’un cent). Un bot a récupéré le NFT à la volée … Et le mec couine qu’il est ruiné … Mais mais mais … :

https://www.thegamer.com/nft-collect...age-of-a-rock/

Vous vous souvenez de *LimeWire* ? Ne mentez pas … C’est maintenant une plateforme d’échange de NFT :

----------


## Cotopaxi

Triste LimeWire...

----------


## KOUB

Et le lien vers le Substack que j'ai oublié : https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Silver

RDJ: Gamasutra est devenu *GameDeveloper.com*

Et ils publient aujourd'hui un post-mortem d'*Astroneer* qui annonce 3,74 millions de copies vendues, soit 75,7 millions de dollars de revenu pour un studio d'environ 20 employés.
https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...ms-post-mortem

Je rappelle le documentaire très touchant de Noclip sur le jeu :

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,


L’équipe esportive ukrainienne *Na’Vi* ne quittera pas son pays :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ukrainian-es...e-the-country/

*Crunchyroll* cesse ses activités en Russie :

https://gamerant.com/crunchyroll-sus...ces-in-russia/

*Xbox* soutient l’*Unicef* en Ukraine via une opération sur le programme Microsoft Rewards :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/lu...ts-ukrainiens/

*Bandai Namco* a donné 850.000$ à l’organisation *Save The Children* :

https://www.thegamer.com/bandai-namc...ssia-invasion/


Où on parle de la difficulté de traduire *Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/its-a-tie...ts-translated/

L’extension Angels Of The Zariman pour *Warfram*e sortira le mois prochain :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warframe/gy...ariman-release





Du dessin à l’objet dans le jeu pour le Mistbands Bow de *Valheim* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valheim/mistlands-bow




Il y a toujours des bots sur Lost Ark :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-online/bot-problem

Le metroidvania *Axiom Verge 2* sortira le 11 Aout sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/axiom-verge...m-metroidvania

Un éditeur de cartes et des outils de modding devraient être disponibles la semaine prochaine pour *Age Of Empires IV*. Il est possible de tester les machins en avance sur invitation :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/age-of-empi...ols-map-editor

Les développeurs de *PUBG: Battlegrounds* pensent très fort à revoir le système de progression des armes :

https://nofrag.com/pubg-battleground...ion-des-armes/

*Post Scriptum* sera plus joli le 13 Mars :

https://nofrag.com/post-scriptum-se-refait-une-beaute/

Le développement du jeu de survie avec des zombies *Dead Matter* reprend après une longue pause :

https://nofrag.com/dead-matter-le-da...developpement/

https://twitter.com/deadmattergame/s...veloppement%2F

C’est le début de la 2ème bêta de *Galactic Civilizations IV* :

https://wccftech.com/galactic-civilizations-iv-beta-2/




La sortie du remake de *Dead Space* est officialisée pour début 2023 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dead-...in-early-2023/

Et avec ça, pour prouver aux investisseurs que le boulot avance quand même, des tas de vidéos sur le remake de *Dead Space* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...emake-footage/

----------


## KOUB

Ça ne va pas très bien pour *New World* :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=7dceabe938f4

Où on parle des implications de la dernière extension sur le lore de *Destiny* 2 :

https://kotaku.com/destiny-2-witch-q...itn-1848644071

Il semble que *Babylon’s Fall* soit le plus mauvais jeu de PlatinumGames (selon les notes Metacritic) :

https://wccftech.com/is-babylons-fal...ever-released/

Le battle royale du japon médiéval-fantastique *NARAKA: BLADEPOINT* vient de recevoir un mode Zombies nommé Omni's Nightmare :

https://wccftech.com/naraka-bladepoi...e-zombie-mode/







Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une offre d’emploi), il semble que *Roblox*, le jeu pour faire des jeux à microtransactions dont on touche 35%, soit bientôt porté sur PlayStation :

https://www.thegamer.com/roblox-play...n-job-listing/

*Chrono Trigger* a 27 ans :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15440...ses-27-ans.htm

10 mods conseillés pour *Cyberpunk 207*7 :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=d9d3a074ac56

Le speedrun est maintenant à moins de 37 minutes pour finir *Elden Ring* :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-speedr...dis-1848646021





Il semble que Dan Neuburger, le game director du nouveau *Perfect Dark*, ait quitté le studio de développement The Initiative :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...game-director/

David Polfeldt a démissionné de son poste de directeur du management de M*assive Entertainment*, et quitte *Ubisoft* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-resignation/

*Hidetaka Miyazaki* raconte comment il a eu l’idée d’ajouter des invocations dans Elden Ring en ayant une panne de voiture :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388093.html

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/pe...ture-not-a-bug

*Scripterswar* fait des cartes interactives pour divers jeux, comme Hollow Knight ou The Witcher 3 (Ou Elden Ring) :

https://gamewave.fr/hollow-knight/ho...-d-hallownest/

https://scripterswar.com/hollowknight/map

Les employés de *Meta-Facebook* ne peuvent plus faire leurs lessives dans les locaux de l’entreprise :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/11/t...eta-perks.html

65 compagnies dont *EA*, *Gearbox* et *Microsoft* ont écrit une lettre ouverte contre les lois anti-trans au Texas :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-gearbox-...ns-directives/

Des détecteurs sismiques bon marché à base de *Raspberry* sont utilisés en Haïti :

https://arstechnica.com/science/2022...ce-stepped-in/


Et le lien vers le Substack : https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Getz

> Chrono Trigger a 27 ans


Ce coup de vieux  :Emo:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,


C’était pas très malin de cacher un *message anti-masque dans les patch-notes* d’une mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indie-gladia...k-patch-notes/

Et ça devient de plus en plus classe, forcément :

https://www.thegamer.com/domina-dev-...tter-response/





Vous pouvez avoir des skins gratuites sur *Marvel’s Avengers* si vous possédez Marvel’s Guardians Of The Galaxy. Marvel’s Avengers a eu un pic à … 384 joueurs simultanés sur Steam hier. Voilà, c’était juste pour dire :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/avengers-ga...s-endgame-gotg

https://steamcharts.com/app/997070

Pour la mise à jour 3.1 de *Vampire Survivors*, un niveau bonus ! :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...96199132265816




Les joueurs ayant précommandé l’extension Dawn Of Ragnarok pour *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* ont des problèmes avec le pack de skins offerts. Faut arrêter de précommander :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...t-pack-issues/

*Road 96* sortira sur Xbox et PlayStation le 14 Avril :

https://gamerant.com/road-96-console...ion-confirmed/





Bon, ben, pas de *System Shock 3* du coup :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ock-3-is-dead/

Le raid Tytalos est momentanément cassé sur *Lost Ark* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-on...talos-raid-fix

*Midnight Ghost Hunt*, le mélange entre Phasmophobia et PropHunt, sortira en accès anticipé ce printemps sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/midnight-gh...s-release-date




Je viens d’apprendre l’existence de Malcolm Reynolds, un gros con, qui sévit depuis Dark Souls 3, se connecte aux parties de joueurs d’*Elden Ring*, les tuent en trichant et a trouvé un moyen de les soft-ban :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...ecessary-evil/

Riot veut s’attaquer encore plus fort au problème de toxicité sur *League Of Legends* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ms-matter-more


Une *Gamecube portable*. Parce que :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...table-to-life/






Un vendeur vérifié de Walmart, toujours sur les bons coups, vend en ligne des contrefaçons de cartes *Pokémon* :

https://gamerant.com/walmart-fake-po...er-accusation/

Bethesda a envoyé un tas de trucs à la *Skyrim Grandma*, qui se remet d’une attaque :

https://gamerant.com/skyrim-grandma-...shirley-curry/




Des NFT sur *Habbo Hotel* parce que votre enfance est morte :

https://www.thegamer.com/habbo-hotel...ation-avatars/





Ce que les développeurs pensent des *NFT*, par jeuxvideo.com :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15430...ns-demande.htm

Où l’on parle d’une catégorie bien particulière de jeux *Steam* :

https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra..._campaign=1046

D’anciens et actuels employés de *FromSoftware* parlent des très mauvaises conditions de travail dans le studio, ainsi que des bas salaires alors que les bureaux se situent à Tokyo :

https://www.thegamer.com/fromsoftwar...ng-conditions/






Une vidéo d’équipement d’armure pour un *Space Marine de Warhammer 40k* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-what-i...y-for-a-fight/




*New York dans Minecraft*. Parce que :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/new-york





Et le lien pour le Substack : https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Silver

> Ce que les développeurs pensent des *NFT*, par jeuxvideo.com :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15430...ns-demande.htm


C'est toujours magique de lire les "pro-NFT".  :OO: 




> Cette “méconnaissance” de ce que peut apporter la blockchain est compréhensible selon Mélissandre, CMO chez Kuhlturs (société de crypto-jeux), qui vient de lancer Otaku Klub NFT. “Le NFT a un côté très consommable, on ne comprend pas pourquoi on va acheter une image, faire de l’argent avec, spéculer, faire de gros montants. Même moi, quand j’ai rejoint l’entreprise et que j’ai compris qu’on allait travailler sur des NFT, j’ai pas tout de suite saisi le pourquoi du comment, les avantages. *Mais avec le temps, je comprends mieux l’intérêt de la blockchain. Elle peut avoir un impact sociétal positif”.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pour le projet Otaku Club NFT, il se trouve qu’on nous sommes déjà développeurs de jeux vidéo à la base, et on doit utiliser les NFT en amont du lancement du jeu. *Ce qui est un peu bizarre, puisque normalement dans le monde du jeu vidéo, tu as ton jeu, tu le lances. Là on doit lancer des NFT, puis on doit présenter une roadmap de projets qu’on prévoit derrière les NFT, et dans ces projets là, on peut inclure un jeu vidéo.* La façon de penser est différente. *On ne comprend pas pourquoi on doit justifier l’arrivée d’un jeu par les NFT, c’est juste qu’aujourd’hui on parle de Metavers, de cryptomonnaie, tout cela crée un nouveau système économique et je pense que les gens ne le comprennent pas encore comme un business model qui peut le rendre plus riche et plus indépendants.* Ils peuvent devenir eux-mêmes des créateurs de contenu. Car la vision des jeux que l’on a, c’est que les joueurs deviendront des créateurs de contenus, et que cela leur permettra d’être rémunéré. Mélissandre, CMO chez Kuhlturs


Plus loin :




> “*Moi, dans le monde du jeu vidéo, j’ai toujours trouvé ça aberrant de passer autant de temps et de ne pas être rémunéré.* Je viens du monde de la finance, j’étais dans le trading pendant 12 ans. Et dans la finance on dit que le temps, c’est de l’argent” nous explique Gaël, fondateur de Kuhlturs. Il continue : “Je me suis dit qu’il y avait peut-être un moyen via le jeu vidéo de rémunérer (...) les gens qui ont la capacité de nous aider à faire notre taf.

----------


## Aza

> Ça ne va pas très bien pour *New World* :
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=7dceabe938f4


ptdrrr arrête tes conneries, sur le topic du jeu ils disent que ça va très bien et si t'es pas d'accord avec ça t'es un gilet jaune (cf le topic NW)  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> ptdrrr arrête tes conneries, sur le topic du jeu ils disent que ça va très bien et si t'es pas d'accord avec ça t'es un gilet jaune (cf le topic NW)


Tes seules interventions sur le topic sont du niveau des gens qui répètent "ce jeu est mort" à longueur de journée sur Twitter. Faut pas t'étonner de te faire envoyer chier...

Le topic du jeu est presque mort (le dernier message date d'il y a 2 semaines), et la majorité des messages sont critiques. Personne n'ose prétendre que "tout va bien" là bas. Mais n'hésites pas à jouer le gars opprimé pour ton avis subversif.  :;):

----------


## Tahia

> Tes seules interventions sur le topic sont du niveau des gens qui répètent "ce jeu est mort" à longueur de journée sur Twitter. Faut pas t'étonner de te faire envoyer chier...
> 
> Le topic du jeu est presque mort (le dernier message date d'il y a 2 semaines), et la majorité des messages sont critiques. Personne n'ose prétendre que "tout va bien" là bas. Mais n'hésites pas à jouer le gars opprimé pour ton avis subversif.


Et du coup tu ressens l'irrépressible besoin de l'envoyer chier aussi ici. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi,

Les bénéfices des ventes de *Fuga: Melodies of Steel* sur une semaine seront reversés à des enfants dans le besoin :





C’est au tour de *Duckduckgo* de déclasser les sites de désinformation russe. Les pauvres complotistes ne vont plus savoir où chercher :

https://www.clubic.com/moteur-de-rec...recherche.html

La Russie a bloqué *Instagram* :

https://gamerant.com/russia-instagram-ban/






Le FPS horrifique kraspouille *Golden Light* est sorti d’accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/splatterpunk...-early-access/




Ha, c’est vrai, le jeu de plateformes *Aztech Forgotten Gods* et le jeu de stratégie *Ignited Steel: Mech Tactics* sont sortis la semaine dernière. Le dernier a d’ailleurs une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...march-14-2022/




https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Mech_Tactics/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Soul Hackers 2* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050847665.html




Hey, *Journey* a 10 ans ! :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...10-years-later

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...cts-on-journey

https://www.gamesradar.com/journey-d...ersary-thread/

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/toutes-les-news/





Le visual-novel *Seventh Lair*, spin-off de The House in Fata Morgana sortira le 31 Mars sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/seventh-lair-...-release-date/

Il y aura le crossplay total et complet sur *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* qui sort le 25 Mars :

https://www.actugaming.net/tiny-tina...ssplay-486125/

Il semble que l’extension Dawn Of Ragnarok pour *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* fasse crasher Pc et consoles :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...arok-problems/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *GTA VI* ne sortira pas avant fin 2024 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/gta-6-pro...claims-leaker/

Le jeu de plateformes *Pompom* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam et a une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pom...-route-hamster

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1717570/Pompom/

----------


## Silver

Pas un mot sur le jeu *Farmers Stealing Tanks* ?  ::): 
https://pixelforest.itch.io/farmers-stealing-tanks

C'est plutôt bien foutu pour un jeu qui a été fait rapidement. Et assez marrant.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *Koa and the Five Pirates of Mara* est prévu cette année sur PC et toutes les consoles (Sauf la Xbox One ?):

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/koa...grand-archipel




Il y aura un State Of Play special *Hogwarts Legacy* le 17 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050847685.html





*Stalker 2* est renommé Heart of Chornobyl, de la même façon que Kiev se dit en fait Kyiv :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stalker-2-re...nian-spelling/

L’extension Legacy of the Sith pour *Star Wars: The Old Republic* est sortie il y a un mois et a été plutôt fraichement accueillie par les joueurs. Un mois plus tard, le boss est toujours tout cassé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-th...-after-launch/

Une nouvelle « mécanique majeure de gameplay » arrivera sur *Vampire Survivors* le mois prochain :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-survivors/april-update

Ça fait toujours plaisir de voir les jeux les plus vendus du monde toujours aussi bien finis. Un exploit permet aux joueurs d’aller en-dessous de la carte et de toujours tirer sur les autres dans le *Kaloff de l’année dernière* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/vanguard-...under-the-map/

Le jeu de plateformes *Inukari: Chase of Deception* sortira le 18 Mars sur Xbox, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/inukari-chase...-release-date/




*The Crew 2* aura droit à une mise à jour en version améliorée pour consoles de nouvelle génération en Juillet :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/th...llet-prochain/




*Masahiro Sakurai*, le créateur de Smash Bros., travaille sur quelque chose après avoir pris quelques mois de repos. Peut-être un jeu, peut-être pas :

https://wccftech.com/smash-bros-masa...-next-project/

Square Enix se demande bien pourquoi *Babylon’s Fall* ne se vend pas. Si vous voulez lui expliquer … :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...babylons-fall/

*GTA 5* avec du Ray Tracing :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-tracing-mode/




Un mod pour un niveau de difficulté facile dans *Elden Ring*. Est-ce bien raisonnable ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-easy-mode-mod-pc/

https://www.nexusmods.com/eldenring/mods/146

Migrer sa sauvegarde de *GTA Online* depuis la version pour consoles d’ancienne génération vers les consoles de nouvelle génération ne fonctionnera pas si vous avez triché :

https://www.thegamer.com/gta-online-...t-gen-upgrade/





L’action-RPG en monde ouvert *Flintlock: The Siege of Dawn* a été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch pour 2022. Le jeu sera aussi sur le Game Pass :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/ashe...box-one-and-pc

----------


## runner

> Et du coup tu ressens l'irrépressible besoin de l'envoyer chier aussi ici.


Il s'en voudrait s'il le faisait pas étant sa marque de fabrique. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

28 minutes de gameplay pour *Eiyuden Chronicle: Rising* qui sortira au printemps sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/eiyu...es-of-gameplay




250.000 copies vendues pour le Stardew Valley sans interactions sociales *Core Keeper*, en une semaine :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/core-keeper/sales-first-week

Interview d’Andrew Shouldice, le créateur de *Tunic*, qui sort le 16 Mars :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/tu...par-xboxsquad/

La bêta du support des manettes sur PC sera déployée lors de la prochaine mise à jour de *Path Of Exile* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/path-of-exi...ontroller-beta


Les *Video Game Accessibility Awards* ont eu lieu hier :

https://gamerant.com/2021-video-game...uardians-halo/

*Shenzen* est placé en confinement total pour une semaine. Oui, les prix des composants électroniques, y compris les cartes graphiques, vont augmenter. Encore plus avec *la pénurie de Neon* causée par l’invasion de l’Ukraine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chinas-silic...-restrictions/

https://www.pcgamer.com/major-chipma...onths-or-more/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la future *RTX 4090* pompera 600W de votre alimentation :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/gefo...00w-power-draw


*Riot* investit dans Fortiche Productions, qui a produit Arcane: League of Legends :

https://www.thegamer.com/riot-invest...ue-of-legends/

*Warren Spector* n’aime pas les NFT :

https://kotaku.com/nfts-warren-spect...sca-1848647986

*Vanced*, l’application Android qui permettait de supprimer les pubs de Youtube sans payer l’abonnement premium a fermé, suite à une lettre polie mais ferme de Google :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/goo...s-2055534.html

*Google* est poursuivi par un groupe de restaurants de Floride pour avoir placé des boutons « commander en ligne » sur les pages google des restaurants qui menaient non aux sites internet des-dits restaurants mais à des services de livraison en ligne type Doordash, et leurs « cuisines sombres » :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-lawsuit-says/

Un *robot cheval-chèvre*. Parce que (on ne dit pas si les cornes ont été rajoutées à la va-vite après les bandes-annonces d’Elden Ring) :

https://gizmodo.com/kawasaki-debuts-...bot-1848648443





Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Shenzen est placé en confinement total pour une semaine. Oui, les prix des composants électroniques, y compris les cartes graphiques, vont augmenter. Encore plus avec la pénurie de Neon causée par l’invasion de l’Ukraine :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/chinas-silic...-restrictions/
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/major-chipma...onths-or-more/
> 
> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la future RTX 4090 pompera 600W de votre alimentation :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/gefo...00w-power-draw


D'un coté c'est la pénurie et de l'autre une possible sortie de nouveaux modèles...Ce monde ne cesse de m'étonner...

----------


## Maximelene

> D'un coté c'est la pénurie et de l'autre une possible sortie de nouveaux modèles...Ce monde ne cesse de m'étonner...


Les gens qui travaillent sur les nouveaux modèles ne vont pas attendre que tout le monde en ait avant de faire leur job.  ::P:

----------


## Silver

*Women in Games International* a reçu 1 million de dollars de la part d'*Activision* en novembre 2021. Du coup, ils se retrouvent comme sponsor pour la "GDC After Party", une fête qui se tiendra dans une boite de nuit qui promeut un espace "sûr et inclusif" :
https://www.getwigi.com/wigiactivisionblizzardgrant
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/wigis-g...n-288183373227

On n'a peut-être pas prévenu ces dames pour la "Cosby Suite".  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

Vanced qui se fait remette une lettre par Google c'est quand même arrivé tard ! Bon faut télécharger toutes les versions qu'on peut de l'application.

----------


## Orhin

> *Riot* investit dans Fortiche Productions, qui a produit Arcane: League of Legends :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/riot-invest...ue-of-legends/


Bon au moins on est sur qu'on part sur plusieurs saisons d'*Arcane* (et surement des spins off sur d'autres personnages).
Vu le résultat de la première saison, c'est pas pour me déplaire.  ::P:

----------


## pierrecastor

> Vanced qui se fait remette une lettre par Google c'est quand même arrivé tard ! Bon faut télécharger toutes les versions qu'on peut de l'application.


Et moi, pendant tout ce temps, qui regarde youtube via firefox sur le smartphone qui me sert de tablette. Avec ublock.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

J'utilise ublock aussi. Mais c'était un poil plus user-friendly.  ::P:

----------


## pierrecastor

J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas. Mais en même temps, mon smartphone/tablette est sous lineageOS sans les services google, ça me limite sur pas mal de trucs.

----------


## Aza

> Un *robot cheval-chèvre*. Parce que (on ne dit pas si les cornes ont été rajoutées à la va-vite après les bandes-annonces d’Elden Ring) :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/kawasaki-debuts-...bot-1848648443
> 
> https://youtu.be/ApzHdofI0kE


C'est beau  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et du coup tu ressens l'irrépressible besoin de l'envoyer chier aussi ici.





> Il s'en voudrait s'il le faisait pas étant sa marque de fabrique.


"envoyer chier" des gens derrière un clavier sur internet, waow, un vrai thug du forum quoi

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y aura un State Of Play special *Hogwarts Legacy* le 17 Mars :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050847685.html


C'est une exclue ps5 ?

----------


## Kamasa

> C'est une exclue ps5 ?


Vu les graphismes des dernières vidéos. Plutôt un exclue ps4  ::ninja::

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Vanced qui se fait remette une lettre par Google c'est quand même arrivé tard ! Bon faut télécharger toutes les versions qu'on peut de l'application.


Testez NewPipe, digne alternative tout aussi efficace.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Testez NewPipe, digne alternative tout aussi efficace.


Et open-source. Vanced c’était une version modifiée de l’application Youtube, normal que Google vienne toquer à leur porte.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,


*Square Enix* à donné 500.000$ pour au fond des réfugiés des Nations Unies :

https://www.thegamer.com/square-enix-donates-ukraine/

*Stalker 2 Hearrt of Chornobyl* n’est plus vendue en Russie :

https://www.gamesradar.com/stalker-2...e-to-audience/


Le build « Deathblight » dans *Elden Ring* permet de gagner les duels sans forcer, mais surtout bloque l’autre joueur dans son animation de mort, ce qui le force à redémarrer le jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-d...e-ruining-pvp/

Un fan a fait un mod pour avoir un mode de difficulté facile sur *Elden Ring*, un autre crée un autre mod pour un niveau de difficulté encore plus exigeant, normal :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-g...od-in-protest/

70% des joueurs d’*Elden Ring* ont battu Margit, le premier vrai boss de l’histoire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/70-of-elden-...st-tough-boss/

Il est possible de jeter du caca comme arme dans *Elden Ring* et … :

https://kotaku.com/dark-souls-fromso...nge-1848651297




Harceler les gens … Pour la façon dont ils jouent à *Elden Ring* … C’est pas une bonne grosse idée de merde, ça ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-stre...ng-harassment/

*PETA* ferait mieux de fermer sa gueule, comme d’habitude :

https://www.clubic.com/avira/actuali...-l-option.html

44% des ventes d’*Elden Ring* se sont faites sur PC en Europe :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-is-t...les-are-on-pc/


270.000 exemplaires vendus pour le jeu de bagarre *Melty Blood : Type Lumina* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050847695.html

Des informations supplémentaires sur les combats dans *Coromon*, qui ressemble à un jeu de combats de chiens je crois bien :

https://gamewave.fr/coromon/coromon-...p-et-les-boss/




*GTA 5 Online* est disponible aujourd’hui sur les consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388198.html




Si vous avez transféré votre personnage d’une version console vers la version PC de *GTA Online*, il est pour le moment impossible de le transférer vers la version Expanded and Enhanced des consoles de nouvelle génération. Rockstar y travaille :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/grand-theft...acter-transfer





Les mods pour *GTA Online* sur PC sont quand même bien classes :

https://wccftech.com/gta-v-ps5-vs-pc...ing-the-crown/




Des images de *Redfall*, le Left 4 Dead d’Arkane qui doit sortir cet été, ont fuité :

https://gamerant.com/redfall-leaks-s...ood-potential/

*Valheim* est vérifié pour le Steam Deck :

https://wccftech.com/valheim-steam-deck-verified/

Les prochains jeux à arriver sur le *Game Pass* sont :

https://gamingintel.com/games-xbox-g...ss-march-leak/



Un mod pour *Sifu* pour … bah regardez :

https://www.thegamer.com/sifu-the-matrix-reloaded-mods/




De nouvelles informations sur le jeu d’aventures *AI: The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiativ*e, qui sort le 24 Juin en occident sur PC et les consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/ai-t...minum-elements

----------


## KOUB

Le beat’em all en arènes *Mad Streets* sort aujourd’hui sur Steam et Stadia : 

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mad...sique-douteuse




Le beat’em up *Dawn of the Monsters* sort aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/daw...-contre-kaijus




Non, ce ne sont pas les graphismes, principal sujet du sondage de Platinum Games pour comprendre pourquoi le jeu ne se vend pas, qui font que bien peu de gens ont acheté *Babylon’s Fall* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...en-better-game

*Please Fix The Road* semble être le jeu idéal pour vos lundis cozy, mais qui malheureusement ne sort que dans le courant de l’année sur Steam :

https://www.polygon.com/22976904/puz...me-development





*Mother of Many* ressemble à un Stardew Valley en déprimant, gratuit sur itch.io :





https://brainwash-gang.itch.io/mother-of-many




*Project Rascall* est un jeu de course en développement, prévu pour cette année, qui me rappelle quelque chose … :





Les configurations PC minimale et recommandée pour *Overwatch 2* :

https://gamewave.fr/overwatch-2/over...igurations-pc/

La carte Kings Canyon d’*Apex Legends* est momentanément indisponible car elle semble faire planter les serveurs :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/apex-legend...s-canyon-crash

*DeepWell Digital Therapeutics* est un nouvel éditeur de jeux vidéo, qui va se concentrer sur les jeux thérapeutiques, d’où l’adjectif dans le nom :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...rapeutic-games

La marque *Silent Hill* a été renouvelée par Konami, avec ajout d’une mention à propos de casques VR :

https://wccftech.com/silent-hill-tra...lity-headsets/

Le producteur de *Dino Crisis* travaille sur ExoPrimal, le jeu de méchas contre des dinosaures :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-in-exoprimal/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des tas de seniors quittent depuis plusieurs mois le développement du nouveau *Perfect Dark*, faisant des sorties remarquées en courant tout en agitant les bras les uns à la suite des autres. On parle de la moitié des développeurs qui auraient quitté le studio en 12 mois :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-dark-studio/

https://www.thegamer.com/perfect-dar...ve-half-staff/

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ait-48370.html

Quelques trucs qui seront présenté au *Future Games Show* qui aura lieu le 24 Mars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/future-games...tails-content/

Un DLC nommé Lost Valley sortira pour *Solasta : Crown of the Magister* le 14 Avril, en même temps qu’un mode multijoueur :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050847713.html

L’évènement pour l’extension Sunbreak de *Monster Hunter Rise* a eu lieu. L’extension sort le 30 Juin :

https://noisypixel.net/everything-we...unbreak-event/

https://wccftech.com/monster-hunter-...-date-details/







Le studio de développement *Elemental Games* a été fondé par Avanche Studios pour travailler sur des open-worlds :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...lemental-games

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Soul Hackers 2*, qui sort le 26 Aout sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.destructoid.com/soul-hac...megami-tensei/




*Fall Guys* change de launcher sur PlayStation le 9 Mai, vu que le studio a changé de propriétaire. Il vous faudra télécharger une nouvelle fois le jeu pour continuer à jouer :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fa.../1100-6501536/

3 joueurs pourront jouer à ligne à *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/stra...-new-locations

Bande-annonce pour le jeu de course *Redout II* qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/redo...er-screenshots




Le FPS *Forgive Me Father* sortira d’accès anticipé le 7 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847719.html




Les configurations minimale et requise pour *Ghostwire: Tokyo* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/ghostwire-t...m-requirements

La mise à jour qui améliore l’Espagne et le Portugal sur *Microsoft Flight Simulator* sera déployée le 22 Mars :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/microsoft-f...8-release-date

Ça tease le State Of Play du 17 Mars spécial *Hogwarts Legacy*, qui ne sera pas une exclusivité PlayStation :

https://www.actugaming.net/hogwarts-...f-play-486682/





Tencent a acheté un morceau supplémentaire de *Tequila Works*, assez pour en devenir actionnaire majoritaire :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-tequila-works

Le RPG en monde ouvert *Tower Of Fantasy* sortira en 2022 hors de la Chine sur PC et téléphones portables. Une bêta fermée a aussi été annoncée et les inscriptions sont ouvertes jusqu’au 29 Mars :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/op.../1100-6501535/




Des nouvelles de *Silksong* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15453...les-du-jeu.htm

*Moonlight in Garland* est présenté comme un Stardew Valley citadin et doit sortir vers la fin de l’année sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/moonlight-in...in-a-big-city/




Vos voisins peuvent maintenant mourir accidentellement dans *Les Sims 4* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-sims-4/...stories-update

----------


## KOUB

L’extension Héritage des Brétons : Ascending Tide pour *The Elder Scrolls Online* est disponible aujourd’hui sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/the-elder...sur-pc-486686/





Le *Ryzen 7 5800X3D* d’AMD coutera 449$ et sera disponible le 20 Avril :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...d-release-date

Un brevet d’*EA* analyse les connections en temps réel des joueurs à ses serveurs pour déterminer s’ils fonctionnent bien :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...more-reliable/

Il semble que les routeurs *TP-Link* envoient vos informations à Avira, même si vous décochez l’option :

https://www.clubic.com/avira/actuali...-l-option.html

Pour comprendre comment le célèbre Mode 7 fonctionne sur la *Super Nintendo* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/14/t...graphics-work/




Les premiers GPUs *Arc Alchemist* d’Intel devraient être présentés dans le mois :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/intel/arc-a...us-reveal-date

Des nouvelles de *Stadia*. Il sera possible de tester les essais gratuits de jeux sans avoir de compte. Google a présenté son offre aux développeurs qui pourront avoir leur Stadia à eux. Ils ont rendu plus facile de porter les jeux sur le machin :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/krishol...h=fd8a4955a276

https://www.forbes.com/sites/krishol...h=5d2da7cd4d72

https://www.forbes.com/sites/krishol...h=6b9dc94b4816


Il est maintenant possible de changer de compte sur *Discord* sans avoir à se déconnecter :

https://www.clubic.com/messagerie-in...s-comptes.html

De la pub dans l’explorateur de fichiers de *Windows*, quelle charmante idée :

https://www.clubic.com/windows-os/ac...-fichiers.html





C’est le retour des hate raids sur *Twitch*, depuis d’autres plateformes de streaming :

https://www.pcgamer.com/more-hate-ra...-takes-credit/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...oid-harassment





Microsoft a présenté son *API Directstorage* de la Xbox Series aux développeurs PC, car il est maintenant intégré à Windows 10 et 11. Le machin permet plusieurs accès en même temps aux SSD, et donc des temps de chargement encore plus courts :

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-in...-game-storage/

Après les jeux vidéo, la *Chine* restreint encore ce que peuvent faire les mineurs sur internet, en obligeant les constructeurs et les fournisseurs d’accès à créer un mode jeunesse, qui limite le temps de connexion, le contenu accessible et les montants dépensables sur internet. C’est pour éviter que les jeunes trop influençables aient accès à de « l’information fausse ou illégale » :

https://www.pcgamer.com/china-is-exp...-social-media/

Le wiki officiel de *Terraria* ne l’est plus car les développeurs ont lancé leur propre version :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/terraria/wiki

Les services de streaming *HBO Max* et *Discovery Plu*s, appartenant tous les deux à Warner Bros., vont être fusionnés :

https://www.avclub.com/hbo-max-disco...ice-1848651600

*Doom* sur un Raspberry Pi Pico :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/barryco...h=278aa8d7593e




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour la série *Halo* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/la...son-lancement/




Le *Super Mario 64 Complete Clear Guide Boo*k, un guide japonais de jeu qui n’est pas pour Resident Evil 4, comprend des dioramas pour expliquer comment passer les niveaux. Une version pdf a été mise en ligne sur l’internet archive :

https://kotaku.com/super-mario-64-ja...lpt-1848652533

https://archive.org/details/super-ma...e/n59/mode/2up

Des baskets *Rebook Power Rangers*, en série limitée évidemment. Parce que :

https://gizmodo.com/reebok-power-ran...vol-1848651240

*Dr Disrespect*, qui a fondé son studio de développement pour des AAA ambitieux nommé Midnight Society, présente son Founder Pass pour obtenir des machins et voter des trucs … En *NFTs* :

https://gamerant.com/dr-disrespect-g...night-society/





Les transactions impliquant des *NFT* se cassent la gueule en nombre. Et les éditeurs qui déclaraient que c’était le futur du jeu vidéo ferment bien leurs gueules :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=146b05ef14e1





*Wordle* mais avec des skins Counterstrike … Oui, voilà :

https://www.pcgamer.com/csgo-meets-w...guessing-game/

Les *NFTs-bros*, ces gens sans aucune honte (ou cerveau, je sais pas) :



76% des *femmes jouant aux jeux vidéo* cachent leur genre en ligne pour ne pas être harcelées. Elles sont aussi 93% a avoir été harcelées sexuellement en jouant en ligne :

https://www.thegamer.com/most-women-...al-harassment/

*Wordle*, oui, mais en multijoueur ! :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-multiplayer-version/

https://www.wordleforfriends.com/

Des développeurs parlent de comment leurs *fanfictions* les ont menés à une carrière dans le jeu vidéo … Je me demande s’il y en a qui ont écrit des fanfics sur Tekken tiens :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...areer-in-games





Et le lien vers la version Substack : 

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Ce coup de vieux


Mais tellement !!

----------


## Kriegor

> Des développeurs parlent de comment leurs *fanfictions* les ont menés à une carrière dans le jeu vidéo … Je me demande s’il y en a qui ont écrit des fanfics sur Tekken tiens


Ca ne serait pas incongru. J'en ai lu un sacré paquet. Peut-être même plus que pour n'importe quel autre jeu. Pendant longtemps, j'ai fréquenté les forums de Tekkenforces, une communauté active fondée par Louve Grise et principalement composée de gameuses autour de la licence Tekken (la plus importante en Europe). La section fanfics était une des plus animée. Et le sujet le plus populaire, de loin, c'était comment Hwoarang et Jin pouvaient assouvir leurs pulsions sexuelles l'un pour l'autre.

----------


## Silver

> Les *NFTs-bros*, ces gens sans aucune honte (ou cerveau, je sais pas) :


L'intégration n'apparait pas à cause d'un retour à la ligne :

https://twitter.com/ValoniaFeline/st...11886645207043

----------


## Sannom

> Ca ne serait pas incongru. J'en ai lu un sacré paquet. Peut-être même plus que pour n'importe quel autre jeu.


Connais-tu le contexte particulier à Canard PC qui a sans doute poussé Koub à faire cette remarque ?

----------


## Kriegor

Les forums de Canard PC ont aussi été fondés par Louve Grise ?

----------


## Zerger

Faut mater les streams CPC et connaître la vie de la rédac sur le bout des doigts si tu veux avoir le droit de répondre ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Vous avez trop d'histoires. Moi je suis né que le 23 janvier 2020.

----------


## KOUB

> L'intégration n'apparait pas à cause d'un retour à la ligne :
> 
> https://twitter.com/ValoniaFeline/st...11886645207043


C'est corrigé.




> Vous avez trop d'histoires. Moi je suis né que le 23 janvier 2020.


Ellen Replay a écrit des fanfics sur Tekken  ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

> Un mod pour *Sifu* pour … bah regardez :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/sifu-the-matrix-reloaded-mods/
> 
> https://youtu.be/W52cT4SIpfM


C'est dingue, on se croirait dans Path of Neo.  ::o: 


 ::ninja:: 


Merci pour les niouzes, super boulot, comme toujours.  :;):

----------


## CybPanpan

> Ellen Replay a écrit des fanfics sur Tekken


Et on peut en entendre des extraits dans cette vidéo :

----------


## Erkin_

Toujours au point la protection en multi sur les jeux From software:

----------


## Jokletox

> Faut mater les streams CPC et connaître la vie de la rédac sur le bout des doigts si tu veux avoir le droit de répondre ici


Faut surtout pas avoir de vie pour avoir le temps de suivre tous les streams de la rédaction ^^

----------


## Molina

> Faut surtout pas avoir de vie pour avoir le temps de suivre tous les streams de la rédaction ^^


Maintenant c'est beaucoup en journée, ouai. Apres je peux comprendre qu'ils ne veuillent pas faire des heures sups.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Toujours au point la protection en multi sur les jeux From software:


Pour le coup TOUT les jeux multi on ce genre de souci de triche/hack.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour le coup TOUT les jeux multi on ce genre de souci de triche/hack.


C'est plutôt de l'exploit de bug là, si je comprends bien. Comme les mecs qui tirent de dessous la map dans Kalof ou chais plus lequel. Ça ira mieux après un bon patch bien senti, comme pour d'autres aspects du jeu.
Les hacks c'est plutôt les aimbots / automatisations, wallhacks / analyse du trafic/mémoire, etc. Plutôt que corriger des bugs, faut renforcer le controle du client et blinder tout ce qui est possible.
Après la distinction n'a pas forcément beaucoup d'intérêt, mais dans le premier cas les devs ont merdé (edit: un patch et ça roule), dans le 2e ils ne peuvent pas vraiment faire de miracles (edit: course à l'armement).

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,


*Games Workshop* cesse aussi ses ventes en Russie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/games-worksh...les-in-russia/


Le jeu de gestion point’n click *Capybara Spa*, dont le concept est le titre, est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/capybara...ozy-bee-games/




12 millions de ventes pour *Elden Ring*, en 3 semaines. FromSoftware veut faire de la marque plus qu’un jeu :

https://fr.ign.com/elden-ring/58798/...-dans-le-monde

L’extension Kaycee’s Mod pour *Inscryption* permet de jouer en mode endless au jeu de cartes et est en bêta ouverte et sort demain :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/inscryption/kacyees-mod-unlock

https://www.polygon.com/22979320/ins...date-expansion

Depuis la dernière mise à jour, les Fleet Carriers ont un intérieur dans *Elite Dangerous* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elite-dange...11-patch-notes

C’est le début de la nouvelle saison de *Rainbow Six Siege* :

https://nofrag.com/la-nouvelle-saiso...l-est-arrivee/




La bande-annonce de *Final fantasy IX* a été réuploadée par Square Enix. Ça spécule sec dans les chaumières :

https://noisypixel.net/square-enix-3...al-fantasy-ix/




Où on parle de l’influence des *Final Fantasy* sur le monde des JRPG :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-f...ion-influence/

Les sauvegardes de *Resident Evil 2, 3 et 7* se conserveront de la version pour consoles d’anciennes génération vers la nouvelle :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-2...xbox-series-x/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Starfield*, ainsi qu’un nouveau journal de développement. Et des images aussi :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/st...constellation/

https://www.pcgamer.com/todd-howard-...hardcore-rpgs/

https://www.millenium.org/news/388265.html

----------


## KOUB

*Martha is Dead* se vante de sa réception critique :

https://www.destructoid.com/martha-i...d-productions/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un DLC Elyseum est prévu pour *Dying Light 2* pour un de ces jours :

https://www.thegamer.com/dying-light...r-elysium-dlc/

Un mod FPS pour *Resident Evil 2* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/resid...t-person-mode/

https://www.nexusmods.com/residentev...1022?tab=files




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *UNCHARTED: Legacy of Thieves Collection* sortirait sur PC le 15 Juillet :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/uncha...-on-july-15th/

*Wobbledogs* est un jeu de gestion d’éleveur de chiens, sorti d’accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/phy...t-early-access




Pour la fin de la campagne kickstarter très réussie pour *Mina The Hollower*, Yacht Club Games met à disposition sous licence non commerciale tous les assets de Shovel Knight :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...sor-48373.html

Les joueurs de *GTA Online* abonnés au PS Plus ont droit à 1.000.000 ^$ en monnaie du jeu. Sauf qu’il semble ne pas pouvoir els recevoir pour le moment :

https://gamerant.com/gta-online-play...money-ps-plus/

C’est la dernière saison compétitive sur *Gears 5* qui commence :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/th...gears-esports/





Du gameplay nextgen pour *Moto GP 22* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/mo...play-next-gen/




Des illustrations utilisées dans *Total War : Warhammer 3* :

https://kotaku.com/total-war-warhamm...d-s-1848658795

Et les jeux du *Commonwealth Esports Championship*s sont … Rocket League, évidemment, … Dota 2, mouais … et eFootball ? :

https://www.gamesradar.com/efootball...championships/





18 minutes de gameplay du mode survie de *Returnal*, qui sera implanté le 22 Mars, en même temps qu’un mode coop :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ameplay-video/




*Forza Street* sera retiré de la vente le 11 Avril :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15457...e-devoilee.htm

----------


## KOUB

*Tunic* sort aujourd’hui sur PC et Xbox, ainsi que sur le Game Pass :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tun...d-arrive-enfin




Le RPG au tour par tour *Telepath Tactics Liberated* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tel...lenvironnement




Les configurations minimale et recommandée pour *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* :

https://gamewave.fr/tiny-tina-s-wond...igurations-pc/

La deuxième bêta du tarkov-like *The Cycle: Frontier* a commencé :

https://nofrag.com/la-beta-2-de-the-...er-a-commence/




*Ed-0: Zombie Uprising* est un jeu de bagarre contre des zombies qui sortira en accès anticipé le 4 Avril sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/ed-0-zombie-u...access-detail/




2 bandes-annonces pour deux styles de combat dans le DLC The Kaito Files pour *Lost Judgment*, qui sort le 28 Mars :

https://noisypixel.net/lost-judgment...play-trailers/

----------


## KOUB

*Gros Soupir*. Donc Square Enix s’excuse pour *Chocobo GP* et va filler des trucs mais ne comprend pas que le problème est d’avoir à grinder comme des porcinets pour débloquer les nouveaux personnages dans un jeu à 50 euros, ou en payant encore plus :

https://kotaku.com/chocobo-gp-microt...-fa-1848660514

Le jeu de castration de nazis à distance *Sniper Elite 5* sortira le 26 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://wccftech.com/sniper-elite-5-...e-may-26-2022/




Le partygame *RiffTrax: The Game* sortira le 5 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ri.../1100-6501577/




Le jeu de stratégie *Hard West II* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/hard...nounced-for-pc




*Yellow Brick Games*, le studio de Mike Laidlaw (les Dragon Age), travaille sur un action-RPG ambitieux :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...new-action-rpg

Le shooter multijoueur d’Ubisoft *Tom Clancy's XDefiant* est devenu XDefiant tout court, et organise de nouvelles phases de test :

https://www.pcgamer.com/xdefiant-dro...-signups-open/

https://gamewave.fr/xdefiant/xdefian...ague-de-tests/

Ça tease encore le State Of Play spécial *Hogwarts Legacy* de demain :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388269.html





Vous pouvez maintenant changer la couleur de vos meubles dans *Dwarf Fortress*, une fonctionnalité absente de Star Citizen, il me semble :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dwarf-fortr...niture-colours

La séquence d’ouverture du jeu de bagarre *Persona 4 Arena Ultimax* pour les 25 ans de la franchise Persona :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-opening...r-anniversary/




Le nouveau jeu d’horreur de Supermassive Games, *The Quarry*, sera présenté demain :

https://www.actugaming.net/the-quarr...7-mars-487049/





Si vous montrez la fin, que l’on suppose très originale, de *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin*, Square Enix vendra la peau de vos testicules à des maroquiniers. Il est possible de jouer au jeu 72h en avance si vous l’avez pré-commandé mais qui fait ça ? :

https://gamerant.com/stranger-of-par...am-ending-ban/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’enquête *Chinatown Detective Agency* sortira un jour prochain sur PC et Xbox et directement sur le Game Pass :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ch...s-a-sa-sortie/




*Immortality*, le nouveau jeu de Sam Barlow (Telling Lies, Her Story), sortira cet été sur PC et Xbox, et sur le Game Pass :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/im...-pass-cet-ete/





La population largement raréfiée de joueurs de *New World* (divisée par 30 depuis la sortie) pose un léger problème de présence pour les batailles à 50 contre 50, qui constituent plus ou moins le seul endgame disponible pour le moment. Les joueurs voulaient passer à des batailles de 40 contre 40 mais Amazon veut pas :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/am.../1100-6501591/

L’escape-game *Escape Academy* sortira en 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/esca...box-one-and-pc




Le tactical RPG *Lost Eidolons* sortira au 3ème trimestre 2022 sur Xbox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/lost...box-one-and-pc




*Techtonica* est un jeu de construction d’usine sur une planète extra-terrestre, qui doit sortir un de ces jours sur Steam … Qui me rappelle quelque chose :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...e-alien-planet




*WrestleQuest* est un RPG de catch (avec des stars de la WWE, sans rire) qui sortira en 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/wrestlequest/wrestling-rpg

----------


## Kriegor

> Et on peut en entendre des extraits dans cette vidéo :


MDR, c'est une histoire avec Jin et Hwoarang.  ::lol:: 
(et on sent clairement la tension sexuelle entre les 2)

----------


## Jughurta

Sortie de *Tunic* et 0 réaction sur le forum, pas de topic de créé pourtant le jeu a l'air d'être une franche réussite d'après les 1er retours, j'avoue ne pas comprendre la non hype.

----------


## Kriegor

> Sortie de *Tunic* et 0 réaction sur le forum, pas de topic de créé pourtant le jeu a l'air d'être une franche réussite d'après les 1er retours, j'avoue ne pas comprendre la non hype.


Il n'y a pas eu de topics ou discussions sur Stranger of Paradise non plus. Elden Ring phagocyte l'attention.

----------


## Erkin_

J'attends une version roguelite.

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Trek to Yomi*, qui doit sortir ce printemps sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/arm-yourself-...ombat-trailer/




Le RPG au tour par tour *Whalefall* a été annoncé sur PC et consoles. Une campagne kickstarter a aussi été lancée :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/turn...or-consoles-pc

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ricethin/whalefall





Il n’y aura pas d’*EA Play Live* cette année :

https://www.destructoid.com/ea-play-...owcase-summer/

Le projet Endgame de *Microsoft* semble être un service de streaming mais pas que pour jouer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intels-proje...d-just-gaming/

93% jeux de plus ont été développé sur *Unity* en 2021 par rapport à l’année précédente, pour une augmentation de 30% des revenus des jeux sur ce moteur :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/16/u...ew-93-in-2021/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-up-30-in-2021

Une table ronde entre développeurs japonais de jeux de bagarre aura lieu le 21 Mars :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/new-japan...ble-announced/

*Dinga Bakaba*, co-directeur créatif chez Arkane—Lyon, va recevoir le Develop Star Award à la conférence Develop:Brighton en Juillet :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-brighton-2022

Le studio de *Bandai Namco Mobile* à Barcelone va tester la semaine de travail de 4 jours pour les 6 prochains mois :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-day-work-week

*Google* a annoncé une alpha de Steam sous Chrome OS … Mais en fait non :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...not-ready-yet/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prix des cartes *RTX 30XX* pourrait baisser prochainement :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/gefo...-price-fall-12

C’est en fait 36 développeurs qui ont fui en courant The Initiative, le studio qui travaille sur le nouveau *Perfect Dark*, lors des 12 derniers mois, et 12 développeurs qui ont été embauchés sur la même période. Ce qui explique la participation de Crystal Dynamics au développement :

https://gamerant.com/perfect-dark-th...e-loss-report/





Selon *Quantic Dream*, le développement de Star Wars: Eclipse par Quantic Dream va très bien et Quantic Dream a augmenté sa masse salariale de 50% en 2021, en plus d’avoir gagné plein d’argent … C’est moi, où c’est la même personne qui a prétendu que Quantic Dream avoir gagné la procédure en justice qu’ils avaient en fait perdue sur tous les points sauf un qui a écrit le communiqué ? :

https://www.gamesradar.com/quantic-d...-delay-rumors/


Une calculatrice graphique sur *Minecraft*. Parce que :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-minecra...and-beautiful/




Le New York Times a envoyé des lettres polies mais fermes à l’archive externe des précédents *Wordle* :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...ordle-archive/

Il devrait bientôt être possible de montrer voire de créer ses NFTs sur *Instagram* :

https://gizmodo.com/instagram-is-get...t-m-1848659230

https://www.thegamer.com/mark-zucker...nstagram-nfts/

Bon, ben, *Winamp* :





*Polytopia*, le jeu super-intelligent auquel Elon Musk joue est … Un Civilization pour les nuls :

https://kotaku.com/elon-musk-grimes-...pia-1848661794



Et le lien vers le Substack : https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## stavenger

Je sait pas pourquoi mais depuis quelques temps,  sur mon iPad je ne voit plus les vidéo YouTube sur le forum 
Juste des poste vides. Je voit que celles sur les liens Twitter

----------


## Nono

Ridicule Winamp

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Sortie de *Tunic* et 0 réaction sur le forum, pas de topic de créé pourtant le jeu a l'air d'être une franche réussite d'après les 1er retours, j'avoue ne pas comprendre la non hype.


Non par contre on en a fait des caisses sur un jeu comme Lost ark, va comprendre...

----------


## BenbenD

> MDR, c'est une histoire avec Jin et Hwoarang. 
> (et on sent clairement la tension sexuelle entre les 2)


Après avoir découvert que Guile et Ken sont beaux-frères, ayant mariés 2 sœurs, nous avons maintenant la relation entre Jin et Hwoarang. 

Il va bientôt falloir ouvrir un topic spécial: VS Fighting Drama edition !  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Sortie de *Tunic* et 0 réaction sur le forum, pas de topic de créé pourtant le jeu a l'air d'être une franche réussite d'après les 1er retours, j'avoue ne pas comprendre la non hype.


Comme l'immense majorité des jeux. Syberia 4 est sortit et quasi aucune réaction alors que les tests parlent tous d'un bon jeu cette fois-ci. C'est juste que ceux intéressés pour en discuter se trouvent sur d'autres forums.
Quelques titres mieux marketés s'accaparent souvent l'attention malheureusement.

----------


## Jaycie

Rien n'empêche de créer des nouveaux topics pour ça. ça permet aussi aux gens qui suivent moins de regarder. 

Oui faut se fader un bel OP mais ça peut amener des gens à en discuter.

----------


## pipoop

> Syberia 4 est sortit et quasi aucune réaction alors que les tests parlent tous d'un bon jeu *cette fois-ci*.


Déjà ca c'est un indice
et t'as vu beaucoup de topics sur des p&c?
y as pas vraiment matiere a discuter sur ce genre de jeux, un topic dedie au genre et meme la c'est pas tres vivant

----------


## comodorecass

Pourquoi il y'a un pourcentage de News très important sur les NFT? C'est un sujet qui te tient à cœur Koub ou c'est vraiment le cœur de l'actu jeu vidéo en 2022?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non par contre on en a fait des caisses sur un jeu comme Lost ark, va comprendre...


Les forums CPC n'ont jamais eu la vocation d'être exhaustif. Des jeux massivement joués sont totalement ignorés (Valorant, LOL, CoD Warzone) et des jeux de niche qui plafonnent à 200 joueurs simultanés disposent de topics très vivant (Dominion, Shadow Empire et autre). Y'a pas de règles. Si vous souhaitez parler d'un jeu créez un topic et vous verrez si ça mord.

----------


## La Chouette

> Pourquoi il y'a un pourcentage de News très important sur les NFT? C'est un sujet qui te tient à cœur Koub ou c'est vraiment le cœur de l'actu jeu vidéo en 2022?


La deuxième option, hélas.

----------


## runner

> Déjà ca c'est un indice
> et t'as vu beaucoup de topics sur des p&c?
> y as pas vraiment matiere a discuter sur ce genre de jeux, un topic dedie au genre et meme la c'est pas tres vivant


Même s'il n'y a pas matière à faire 300 pages, il y a toujours matière à en faire quelques unes.Il y a toujours des choses à discuter comme parler de l'univers, s'aider pour les énigmes du jeu quand le jeu est sorti, parler du reste.
 C'est juste que comme c'est plus confidentiel et donc moins marketé, ça intéresse moins. Comme en plus, ceux qui aiment le genre savent qu'ici il y a pas de vie, ça n'attire pas non plus. C'est un cercle vicieux qui s'auto alimente.
C'est valable aussi pour d'autres genres de jeu.
Tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faut pas forcément chercher cohérence dans la non hype pour Tunic.

----------


## pipoop

Tunic me hype perso mais bon j'ai un gros backlog en ce moment donc ça attendra

----------


## Silver

Il y a des milliers de jeux qui sortent chaque année, si vous pensez que celui qui vous intéresse a du potentiel, vous pouvez créer un sujet.

À noter qu'il y a un topic des jeux indés si vous voulez voir si ça mord un peu : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-et-des-Indies

Mon avis personnel après avoir vu la page Steam du jeu : il est mignon, mais il y en a des dizaines de ce type qui sortent chaque année. Qu'est-ce qui le ferait sortir du lot ?

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Vu en stream hier, il a l'air difficile avec une gestion frustrante de la stamina. La personne sortait d'Elden Ring, ce qui peut expliquer un temps d'adaptation

----------


## Kriegor

Alors que Stranger of Paradise a l'air sympa. Chris Carter (le seul journaliste à qui je fais confiance pour jauger ce genre de jeu) lui a mis un 8,5/10 (3,5 points de plus que ce qu'il a mis à Babylon mais 1,5 points de moins que ce qu'il a mis à Elden Ring). On pourrait en discuter ici vu que personne n'y a joué. Ou on peut aussi parler de l'influence de Jin et de Hwoarang sur la sexualité des gameuses nées dans les années 80. Les 2 sujets m'intéressent à parts égales.

----------


## Kamasa

> Pourquoi il y'a un pourcentage de News très important sur les NFT? C'est un sujet qui te tient à cœur Koub ou c'est vraiment le cœur de l'actu jeu vidéo en 2022?


Il aime bien s'acharner sur ce qu'il aime pas, il est un peu méchant  ::'(: 
Pourquoi il rappelle au monde entier que Marvel's Avenger plafonne à 23 joueurs sur Steam tous les jours ? Méchant KOUB !

----------


## Molina

> Alors que Stranger of Paradise a l'air sympa. Chris Carter (le seul journaliste à qui je fais confiance pour jauger ce genre de jeu) lui a mis un 8,5/10 (3,5 points de plus que ce qu'il a mis à Babylon mais 1,5 points de moins que ce qu'il a mis à Elden Ring). On pourrait en discuter ici vu que personne n'y a joué. Ou on peut aussi parler de l'influence de Jin et de Hwoarang sur la sexualité des gameuses nées dans les années 80. Les 2 sujets m'intéressent à part égal.


J'ai regardé une heure 1TLAU y jouer. C'est... vraiment moche, illisible, brouillon avec une interface utilisateur d'un autre temps. Avec une musique des combats en boucle qui se termine brusquement...
Le jeu est esthétiquement agressif comme un mauvais jeu itchio avec des assets chopés à droite et à gauche.
Je suis curieux de lire tes points positifs.

----------


## Kriegor

> Je suis curieux de lire tes points positifs.


Le système de jobs a l'air très sympa. Beaucoup de choix de builds. Le système de parade est original aussi (plutôt stratégique). Le jeu a l'air assez dense, bien centré sur les combats, et il a de bonnes critiques. Les graphismes moches, ça ne me dérange pas.
En négatif, je ne suis pas fan de la DA, et j'ai un peu peur qu'il soit générique sur trop de points. Il est dans ma wishlist mais j'attends d'en lire plus de retour avant de le faire passer avant d'autres titres comme ne serait-ce que Elden Ring.

----------


## runner

> Alors que Stranger of Paradise a l'air sympa. *Chris Carter* (le seul journaliste à qui je fais confiance pour jauger ce genre de jeu) lui a mis un 8,5/10 (3,5 points de plus que ce qu'il a mis à Babylon mais 1,5 points de moins que ce qu'il a mis à Elden Ring). On pourrait en discuter ici vu que personne n'y a joué. Ou on peut aussi parler de l'influence de Jin et de Hwoarang sur la sexualité des gameuses nées dans les années 80. Les 2 sujets m'intéressent à parts égales.


Xfiles est de retour ? ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

> Il y a des milliers de jeux qui sortent chaque année, si vous pensez que celui qui vous intéresse a du potentiel, vous pouvez créer un sujet.
> 
> À noter qu'il y a un topic des jeux indés si vous voulez voir si ça mord un peu : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-et-des-Indies
> 
> Mon avis personnel après avoir vu la page Steam du jeu : il est mignon, mais il y en a des dizaines de ce type qui sortent chaque année. Qu'est-ce qui le ferait sortir du lot ?


Et puis pour parler d'un jeu il faut qu'il yait matière à discuter. Si on peut parler build, optimisation, raconter ses parties, partager des mods, échanger autour d'un projet commun, organiser des parties entre cannetons on peut noircir des pages de forums pendant des mois. Si c'est un jeu assez linéaire sans trop de personnalisation de l'expérience a part les retours sur le jeu (il est beau, c'est à chier, je l'ai fini etc.) on tourne vite en rond.

----------


## Blackogg

> Si c'est un jeu assez linéaire sans trop de personnalisation de l'expérience a part les retours sur le jeu (il est beau, c'est à chier, je l'ai fini etc.) on tourne vite en rond.


Et pourtant, Witcher 3 a réussi à remplir plusieurs topics  ::ninja:: .

Plus sérieusement, il n'y a pas un comité supérieur des experts CPC qui décide quel jeu mérite son topic. Si il y en a un dont vous avez envie de discuter, lancez-vous !
 Si ça prend pas, ben tant pis. Et même, parfois, ça décolle quelques temps plus tard, au hasard d'un coup de com' chanceux ou d'une solde bien placée.

----------


## Molina

> Et pourtant, Witcher 3 a réussi à remplir plusieurs topics .
> 
> Plus sérieusement, il n'y a pas un comité supérieur des experts CPC qui décide quel jeu mérite son topic. Si il y en a un dont vous avez envie de discuter, lancez-vous !
>  Si ça prend pas, ben tant pis. Et même, parfois, ça décolle quelques temps plus tard, au hasard d'un coup de com' chanceux ou d'une solde bien placée.


Ou disco elysium.
Suffit d'un peu de bug pour relancer la conversation tous les 6 mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Plus sérieusement, il n'y a pas un comité supérieur des experts CPC qui décide quel jeu mérite son topic.


Va peut etre falloir y remedier

----------


## Vroum

Du gameplay pour Swansong, le Council Masqueradesque.

----------


## runner

Les joies des DRMs dans les jeux vidéo.
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15470...s-excusent.htm

----------


## KOUB

> Il aime bien s'acharner sur ce qu'il aime pas, il est un peu méchant 
> Pourquoi il rappelle au monde entier que Marvel's Avenger plafonne à 23 joueurs sur Steam tous les jours ? Méchant KOUB !


Je parle aussi de Star Citizen souvent  ::ninja::

----------


## Jughurta

> Il y a des milliers de jeux qui sortent chaque année, si vous pensez que celui qui vous intéresse a du potentiel, vous pouvez créer un sujet.
> 
> À noter qu'il y a un topic des jeux indés si vous voulez voir si ça mord un peu : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-et-des-Indies
> 
> Mon avis personnel après avoir vu la page Steam du jeu : il est mignon, mais il y en a des dizaines de ce type qui sortent chaque année. Qu'est-ce qui le ferait sortir du lot ?



Il me semble qu'au vu des premiers retours il se place en haut du panier des jeux de ce type voir des jeux indés de ce début d'année. Après évidemment je comprends qu'il n'y a pas un gros éditeur derrière pour payer des gros influenceurs ou faire de la pub pour faire connaître le jeu et que la difficulté puisse rebuter pas mal de monde.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi,



Le lien vers le Substack, pour les pressés :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w



Les équipes esportives russes sont bannies des leagues d’*Apex Legends, Rainbow Six Siege et FIFA*

https://www.pcgamer.com/russian-espo...e-pro-leagues/






Grosse mise à jour pour *Elden Ring* aujourd’hui, qui rajoute des trucs mais corrige aussi des machins :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-v1-03-patch-notes/

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-update...and-1848665226

12 millions de vente en 3 semaines, c’est beaucoup, on sait bien, *Elden Ring*, mais arrête de te la péter un peu :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...es-in-context/

Les joueurs s’amusent beaucoup avec le créateur de perso d’*Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-p...eir-tarnished/

Un slip médiéval est caché quelque part dans *Elden Ring* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15469...ans-le-jeu.htm




Les problèmes de sécurité du multijoueur de Dark Souls ne sont pas réglés dans le multijoueur d’*Elden Ring* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/froms...in-elden-ring/





Les jeux Megadrive ajoutés au Nintendo Switch Online option deluxe sont ce mois-ci *Alien Soldier, Light Crusader et Super Fantasy Zone* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847763.html




*King Of Fighters XV* s’auto-congratule de son accueil critique. Et sort le DLC de la Team Garou :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/kof-xv-la-g...sse-126930.htm




*Frostpunk 2* ne sortira pas le 4 Janvier 2024 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/frostpunk-2/release-date





Mise à jour qui améliore la qualité de vie sur *Vermintide 2* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warhammer-v...ife-patch-mods

Quelques informations sur le futur DLC pour le rétro-FPS *Ion Fury* :

https://nofrag.com/de-nouveaux-detai...ion-dion-fury/

La marque *Apollo Justice* a été déposée au Japon par Capcom, ce qui suggère peut-être un port des jeux 3DS et mobiles :

https://noisypixel.net/apollo-justic...-japan-capcom/

Le deck-builder *Floppy Knights* sortira au 2ème trimestre 2022 sur Xbox et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/floppy-knight...-next-quarter/




*NetEase Games* a annoncé 3 projets de jeu, dont un action-RPG, sur consoles :

https://wccftech.com/netease-games-t...-for-consoles/

Les prochains boss de *Final fantasy XIV* ne seront pas « plus forts » afin de ne pas tomber dans le syndrome Dragon Ball :

https://www.gamesradar.com/final-fan...s-a-good-idea/

Le fond *Kowloon Nights* annonce le financement de 8 jeux indés :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ght-new-games/

Pour continuer dans la tradition, le port de *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origins* sur PC a des problèmes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...dises-pc-port/

Le jeu de réparation dans l’espace *Fix Fox* sort le 31 Mars sur Steam. Une interview du développeur pour la peine :

https://www.thegamer.com/fix-fox-int...-our-thinking/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’action *ANNO: Mutationem* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et PlayStation :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ann...t-2d-3d-arrive




Le jeu de réflexion *Onde* sort aujourd’hui sur PC et plus tard sur Switch et iOS :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ond...-concentriques




*Batora Lost Haven* est un action-RPG qui doit sortir un de ces jours sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://fr.ign.com/batora-lost-haven...as-indifferent




*Moss : Book II* sortira le 31 Mars sur PSVR :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050847785.html

Une nouvelle mise à jour est prévue pour le tactical-FPS *Ready Or Not* ce mois-ci :

https://nofrag.com/ready-or-not-deta...mise-a-jour-2/



*Humble Games* a 9 jeux de prévus sur PC pour cette année :

https://noisypixel.net/humble-games-...neup-for-2022/

-	Le jeu de cambriolage *Monaco 2* :




-	Le RPG musical *Stray Dogs* :

----------


## KOUB

-	Le simulateur de ferme *Coral Island* :




-	Le jeu de plateformes *Moonscars* pour cet été :




-	Le metroidvania *Ghost Song* :




-	Le survival-horror *SIGNALIS* pour l’automne 2022, qui sortira aussi sur Xbox :




-	Le RPG rythmique *Infinite Guitars* :

----------


## KOUB

-	Le jeu d’enquête *Chinatown Detective Agency* pour le 7 Avril, qui sortira aussi sur Xbox One et Switch :




-	Le tactical-RPG *The Iron Oath* qui sortira en accès anticipé le 19 Avril :




Le jeu de bagarre *Persona 4 Arena Ultimax* est sorti sur PC, PS4 et Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/persona-4-are...ps4-switch-pc/




Interview de Celia Schilling, la Marketing Lead de Yacht Club Games, à propos de *Mina the Hollower* :

https://gamerant.com/mina-the-hollow...-game-boy-era/

Le jeu d’action *Clash: Artifacts of Chaos* a été repoussé en Novembre sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://wccftech.com/clash-artifacts...november-date/




Les joueurs ont râlé contre les microtransactions dans *Gran Turismo 7*, qui obligeaient soit à un farming de l’enfer, soit à payer pour débloquer les voitures endgame. En réponse, le dernier patch réduit les récompenses de courses utilisées pour farmer la monnaie par les joueurs :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-to-earn-cars/

La marque *Goldeneye* pour les jeux vidéo a été renouvelée … ça va bien avec les rumeurs de remaster :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...aster-reports/

Bande-annonce du jeu d’horreur *The Quarry*, qui sortira le 10 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...me-the-quarry/

----------


## KOUB

*Total War: Medieval 2* sortira sur iOS et Android le 7 Avril, sans microtransactions ni rien :

https://www.thegamer.com/total-war-medieval-2-mobile/




Un mod pour rajouter un vault sous l’eau dans *Fallout 4* :

https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-4-m...-120-bioshock/

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/58584?tab=files




Le jeu d’action *Wildcat Gun Machine* sortira sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération le 4 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/bull...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu de gestion de vaisseau spatial en coop *This Means Warp* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/17/o...-early-access/




2 millions de copies vendues pour *Crusader Kings 3* et un million pour son DLC Royal Court :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...68032136599552

ça devait bien arriver un jour, *Docteur Who* dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fortnite-get...emed-missions/

----------


## KOUB

Une bêta fermée pour le jeu de survie avec des vampires *V-Rising* commence le 23 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050847795.html




Il n’ y pas que Valheim dans la vie, il y a aussi *Tribes of Midgard*, qui a droit à son dev blog pour la suite :

https://gamewave.fr/tribes-of-midgar...ode-de-survie/




La simulation de vie – RPG *Harvest Days* sortira en accès anticipé le 12 Mai sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/harvest-days/release-date




*Offworld Industries* (Squad) s’est payé Redstone Interactive (Beyond The Wire) :

https://nofrag.com/offworld-industri...yond-the-wire/

Le deckbuilder multijoueur *Battle Bands* est sortie en accès anticipé sur Steam aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/battle-ba...s-impressions/




Les développeurs de *Lost Ark* (pas le management, jamais le management) s’excuse de l’état actuel du jeu et des machins vont être offerts pour le dérangement :

https://gamingintel.com/lost-ark-dev...state-of-game/

Vous vous souvenez de *Godfall* ? La mise à jour « Exalted », qui doit grandement améliorer le machin, sera déployée le 7 Avril :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/godf...unches-april-7

Où des développeurs de Crytek parlent du succès de *Hunt: Showdown* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/produc...biggest-games-


Où on parle du *Big Accelerator Memory*, la nouvelle technologie qui fait BAM de Nvidia, qui permettrait de passer directement de la carte graphique au SSD, sans passer par le CPU. Apparemment, c’est bien :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-big-...-for-your-gpu/

Le *Radeon Super Resolution* est maintenant intégré dans les cartes graphiques d’AMD :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-radeon-s...ution-drivers/

Et le *FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.0* du même constructeur sera disponible au 2ème trimestre 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-fidelity...n-2-upscaling/

Il semble bien que *les prix des cartes graphiques* continuent de baisser :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-amd-graphics-cards-cheaper/

7 nouveaux jeux sur *GeForce Now* aujourd’hui :

https://wccftech.com/geforce-now-add...-gfn-thursday/

Après les NFT, *Ubisoft* présente la technologie de cloud computing de dans 10 ans, Scaler, qui a l’air d’être … du jeu vidéo en streaming … Je sais pas, y a trop de langage marketing, ça me fait des rougeurs dans les paupières :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-of-tomorrow/


Un jeu de courses de chevaux avec *NFT*, parce que, tant qu’à faire :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/17/t...ame-with-nfts/

Envoyer les *Steam Decks* dans un paquet facilement reconnaissable n’était pas une bonne idée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/calls-for-va...parent-thefts/

Ça a encore était une très bonne année pour *le marché français du jeu vidéo* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/no...-du-jeu-video/



*OVH* poursuit *Microsoft* devant la commission européenne pour concurrence déloyale sur le marché du Cloud :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15470...en-justice.htm

Une nouvelle plateforme pour porter plainte contre les arnaques en ligne :

https://www.clubic.com/internet/actu...us-simple.html

L’achat de la *MGM* par *Amazon* est approuvé :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/actualite...antitrust.html

Si vous ne le saviez pas, *Doom est intemporel* :

https://gamerant.com/john-romero-cor...m-takes-place/





La chaine d’épiceries *Walgreens* implante de plus en plus de frigidaires et congélateurs avec des portes à affichages numériques. Pas pour afficher ce qu’il y a derrière ou les prix … Non, pour y mettre de la publicité :

https://thetakeout.com/walgreens-dig...ers-1848657804

*Les NFTs, source intarissable de grosse marrade*. Alors, une DAO (une association qui met en commun des actifs en cryptomonnaies et votent pour en faire quelque chose au pro-rata du capital engagé) a vendu un NFT d’une image de Pepe The Frog à 537.084$. Sauf que le DAO conservait aussi 99 NFT de la même image, qu’il promettait de ne jamais mettre en vente. Sauf que la DAO a voté deux semaines plus tard … Et offert 46 NFT de la même image que la première gratuitement. Le premier acheteur est pas content-content de s’être fait « insérer expression imagée » et poursuit la DAO :

https://kotaku.com/pepe-frog-nft-law...yer-1848663957

*Netflix* offre l’option de rajouter des personnes ne vivant pas dans le foyer sur son abonnement en payant un supplément, par exemple et au hasard, des gens avec qui vous partagez généreusement votre compte. Pour le moment, c’est uniquement au Chili, au Costa-Rica et au Pérou mais bientôt partout dans le monde. Faut que le nombre d’utilisateurs continue de croitre pour qu’il ne leur arrive pas la même chose que Meta-Facebook lors de sa dernière année fiscale :

https://www.gamesradar.com/netflix-p...ing-crackdown/

En enlevant les écouteurs et les chargeurs de ses boites de téléphones portables, *Apple* a économisé 6.5 milliards de dollars :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15463...de-dollars.htm

A *Plague Tale: Innocence* va être adapté en série télé :

https://www.actugaming.net/a-plague-...evisee-487225/





La série Netflix *Resident Evil* sera disponible le 14 Juillet :

https://gizmodo.com/netflix-resident...ate-1848665922

Une remarque fort juste : Le studio de *Dr Disrespect* vend des NFTs pour un accès anticipé à un jeu qui n’existe pas encore … Bah le voilà, le Star Citizen des Gen Z :

https://www.thegamer.com/dr-disrespe...-star-citizen/

Bonsoir *Mr Ackboo*, ceci est à votre attention :

https://www.pcgamer.com/kerbal-space...tisan-keycaps/



*NBA courtview* est … heu … ouais, une image, c’est mieux :

https://gizmodo.com/espns-new-broadc...ide-1848666841





*nWay* (Power Rangers: Battle for the Grid) fait un partenariat avec Bored Ape Yacht Club, ceux des NFT, pour créer une nouvelle cryptomonnaie, l’Apecoin :

https://wccftech.com/nway-partners-w...coin-p2e-game/





Une pub pour *Crusader Kings 3* avec … T-Pain ? :

https://www.gamesradar.com/t-pain-an...ings-3-advert/

----------


## runner

> En enlevant les écouteurs et les chargeurs de ses boites de téléphones portables, *Apple* a économisé 6.5 milliards de dollars :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15463...de-dollars.htm


Bientôt, ils vont réussir à vendre un smartphone sans smartphone. Ceci est une révolution. ::ninja:: 
Apple ou comment se faire le max de blé au détriment du consommateur.
Les NFTs et les éditeurs AAA sont des enfants de chœurs en comparaison. :^_^:

----------


## pipoop

KOUB recoit la newsletter de humble bundle j'ai l'impression

----------


## Supergounou

> Le RPG rythmique *Infinite Guitars*


Comment ça a l'air trop bien  ::O:

----------


## Bart

Oh putain oh putain oh putain ! J'en attendais rien, tant d'années de dev, tant de "oui si on a plein à montrer mais bon finalement non, pas envie, une prochaine fois" annonciateurs de catastrophe annoncée... mais regardez-moi cette vidéo c'est 14 min de jouissance par les yeux pour tout fan de RPG/Harry Potter  ::love::   ::love::   ::love:: 






Du coup j'ai créé un sujet, n'en ayant pas trouvé  ::unsure::  
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...e-magicien-ose

----------


## Nono

> A *Plague Tale: Innocence* va être adapté en série télé :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/a-plague-...evisee-487225/


Vite fait elle a quelque chose d'une Willem Dafoe féminine. C'est effrayant et bizarrement excitant en même temps.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Oh putain oh putain oh putain ! J'en attendais rien, tant d'années de dev, tant de "oui si on a plein à montrer mais bon finalement non, pas envie, une prochaine fois" annonciateurs de catastrophe annoncée... mais regardez-moi cette vidéo c'est 14 min de jouissance par les yeux pour tout fan de RPG/Harry Potter   
> 
> https://youtu.be/2AZmuZNu5LA
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup j'ai créé un sujet, n'en ayant pas trouvé  
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...e-magicien-ose


C'est bizarre, le jeu a l'air beau et grand mais j'ai l'impression de regarder un jeu mobile. C'est lent, le gameplay a l'air affreusement répétitif, blindé de mécaniques osef. L'univers a l'air complètement figé. Bref, une grosse douche froide pour le moment.

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai beau avoir essayé je n'ai trouvé un quelconque intérêt à cet univers. Cool pour les fans si un jeu a la hauteur sort en tout cas.

----------


## Erkin_

Quel parc d'attraction... Et le personnage qui fait péter plus de magie qu'un Dumbledore/voldemore en mode beat'em all, c'est moche.
Mention spéciale au sort lancé dans les escaliers sur un tableau pour ouvrir un passage et l'élève qui passe ne réagit même pas.

----------


## Molina

> J'ai beau avoir essayé je n'ai trouvé un quelconque intérêt à cet univers. Cool pour les fans si un jeu a la hauteur sort en tout cas.


Techniquement c'est date et et à jour. J'ai l'impression que xe sont les anim et les ombres qui sont encore en développement.

Pour le reste... ça a l'air d'avoir de l'ambition. Mais à voir ce qui sera de la gimmick.

----------


## Bart

> Quel parc d'attraction... Et le personnage qui fait péter plus de magie qu'un Dumbledore/voldemore en mode beat'em all, c'est moche.
> Mention spéciale au sort lancé dans les escaliers sur un tableau pour ouvrir un passage et l'élève qui passe ne réagit même pas.


Oui j'ai tilté sur ça aussi mais bon. Des scripts doivent régir la simulation de vie dans le château, forcément à un moment tu vas agir sur l'environnement devant eux. Au moins ils ont eu l'honnêteté de le montrer. 

Pour les pouvoirs magiques on joue déjà un Elu, si ça se trouve le héros sera Directeur quelques années plus tard donc pourquoi pas. Après on reste loin des sorts impressionnants de Dumber & Voldy, faut pas pousser. La reconstruction du pont par exemple c'est l'actuel directeur qui lance le sort  :;):

----------


## runner

> Oh putain oh putain oh putain ! J'en attendais rien, tant d'années de dev, tant de "oui si on a plein à montrer mais bon finalement non, pas envie, une prochaine fois" annonciateurs de catastrophe annoncée... mais regardez-moi cette vidéo c'est 14 min de jouissance par les yeux pour tout fan de RPG/Harry Potter   
> 
> https://youtu.be/2AZmuZNu5LA
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup j'ai créé un sujet, n'en ayant pas trouvé  
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...e-magicien-ose


Le jeu a l'air plutôt pas mal surtout les combats avec la magie. Une surprise. Dommage que cela soit dans l'univers d'Harry Potter.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est bizarre, le jeu a l'air beau et grand mais j'ai l'impression de regarder un jeu mobile. C'est lent, le gameplay a l'air affreusement répétitif, blindé de mécaniques osef. L'univers a l'air complètement figé. Bref, une grosse douche froide pour le moment.





> Quel parc d'attraction... Et le personnage qui fait péter plus de magie qu'un Dumbledore/voldemore en mode beat'em all, c'est moche.
> Mention spéciale au sort lancé dans les escaliers sur un tableau pour ouvrir un passage et l'élève qui passe ne réagit même pas.





> Techniquement c'est date et et à jour. J'ai l'impression que xe sont les anim et les ombres qui sont encore en développement.
> 
> Pour le reste... ça a l'air d'avoir de l'ambition. Mais à voir ce qui sera de la gimmick.


Pareil, je trouve ça plutôt joli, les lumières, textures tout ça c'est très next-gen, pas de souci. Mais alors les animations, quelle catastrophe, on dirait ELEX  ::ninja:: 
Tous les persos ont un bâton dans le fion...

ça fait très parc d'attraction Harry Potter, un joli monde mais figé où tu peux faire tout et n'importe quoi.

Les combats n'ont pas l'air super passionnants non plus.

A voir, moi perso ça m'a pas vraiment donné envie, mais je suis pas un fan de cet univers donc je dois pas être la cible...

----------


## comodorecass

C'est surtout que quand tu penses Harry Potter tu penses pas forcément beat them all. Un jeu d'intrigue, bourrés d'énigmes, de secret, de craft de potion, de relations sociales, de mini jeux (quidditch etc.) mâtiné rarement de combats me semblait plus adapté.

----------


## Bart

Nan mais les gars. Le combat, c'est le liant de la majorité des jeux vidéo. On a ici un action rpg, dans un univers où la magie ne sert pas à faire du thé mais bien à combattre et survivre au quotidien. C'est un peu gonflé après ces 15 min de vidéo de dire "bouh, c'est un beat them all" alors qu'il y a x manières de voler, des mini jeux, les cours de l'école, l'exploration libre et j'en passe  :^_^:  et au centre, la trame principale qui effectivement et comme dans tous les livres et films impose de combattre.

----------


## yodaxy

> Tous les persos ont un bâton dans le fion...


Une baguette plutôt  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Bientôt, ils vont réussir à vendre un smartphone sans smartphone. Ceci est une révolution.
> Apple ou comment se faire le max de blé au détriment du consommateur.
> Les NFTs et les éditeurs AAA sont des enfants de chœurs en comparaison.


La justification est naze mais ils te vendent quand même un produit alors que les NFT...

----------


## pipoop

c'est vrai qu'un jeu harry potter ou tu joues un etudiant lambda pendant 15h a dire "levioooosa et pas leviossa" ouuuh trop fun

----------


## runner

> La justification est naze mais ils te vendent quand même un produit alors que les NFT...


Oui mais avec un prix qui est de moins en moins justifiable.
C'est comme les NFTs, si on te les vendaient 1 centime d'euros max, je pense que personne n'en parlerait car ça intéresserait personne et ça resterait lettre morte.

----------


## Jughurta

Jamais accroché à l'univers d'Harry Potter, toujours trouvé que c'était destiné à un public très jeune, même en étant ado au moment de la sortie des films ça ne m'a jamais intéressé, et je n'ai jamais compris l'engouement autour.

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est surtout que quand tu penses Harry Potter tu penses pas forcément beat them all. Un jeu d'intrigue, bourrés d'énigmes, de secret, de craft de potion, de relations sociales, de mini jeux (quidditch etc.) mâtiné rarement de combats me semblait plus adapté.


C'est clair. Le succès des bouquins auprès de ses lectrices (et 2 - 3 lecteurs), ça a toujours été ce cadre scolaire propice à toutes ces interactions sociales, réhaussé par un univers de mystères, de magies et de complots qui injectent la dimension aventure et renforce le poids des interactions. Aussi ça fait bizarre de commencer à présenter le nouveau jeu vidéo Harry Potter en montrant principalement du combat, combats qui ont toujours été le point faible du matériau d'origine. Ca me fait un peu le même effet que les adaptations au cinéma de Prince of Persia ou de Hitman, qui elles aussi ne montraient à voir qu'un guerrier enchainant les confrontations musclées.

A leur place, je pense que je me serais sans détour inspiré du travail d'Atlus sur la saga Persona. J'aurais fait du cadre scolaire une routine quotidienne pour renforcer la thématique et des liens sociaux à la fois un but et un moyen de développer les forces de notre avatar. J'aurais forcé un groupe de compagnons, et fait de leur réunion le fil conducteur du scénario avec pour enjeux d'exposer les complots qui se trament. Je pense que ça représente bien l'esprit Harry Potter. Plus qu'un énième ARPG inspiré de Dark Souls. Peut-être que le reste du jeu s'en rapprochera mais, en attendant, ils ne le mettent pas en avant, et on met généralement en avant ce qu'on avait à coeur.

Une autre piste que j'aurais souhaité développer, mais il m'aurait fallu l'accord de Namco, ça aurait été un jeu mobile "Jin et Hwoarang à l'école des sorciers". Je pense qu'il y a une superposition de cibles à aller chercher de ce côté. Avec un bon modèle économique à base de NFT, j'aurais pu poser les bases du futur empire "Kriegor Corp". Et de là, avoir ma tour en verre à La Défense avec une immense statue de Truffle juste devant.  :Mellow2:

----------


## runner

> C'est surtout que quand tu penses Harry Potter tu penses pas forcément beat them all.


Pourtant il y a bien des combats dans les films si je ne m'abuse. C'est au contraire plutôt normal des combats dans un harry potter. 



> Un jeu d'intrigue, bourrés d'énigmes, de secret, de craft de potion, de relations sociales, de mini jeux (quidditch etc.) mâtiné rarement de combats me semblait plus adapté.


Pas certain que ça intéresse grand monde ni que grand monde s'y reconnaisse. 
C'est pas les sims ou un point&click.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Jamais accroché à l'univers d'Harry Potter, toujours trouvé que c'était destiné à un public très jeune, même en étant ado au moment de la sortie des films ça ne m'a jamais intéressé, et je n'ai jamais compris l'engouement autour.


Idem mais j'étais déjà adulte.

----------


## Basique

J'adore les livres qui sont des bouquins de ma jeunesse et ce sont d'excellents bouquins jeunesses. J'ai jamais aimé les films justement parce qu'il y a des combats guignolesques complétement à coté de la plaque par rapport au livres (et pour plein d'autres raisons, je les ai même pas fini d'ailleurs je crois). Mais enfin Rowking a participé à l'écriture des animaux fantastiques où ça devient de plus en plus n'imp sur l'action.

Tout ça pour dire que comme beaucoup la castagne dans l'univers d'HP ça me parait complètement con. Je vois pas ce que l'action à base de roulade et de tire de boulette rouge en mettant la main dans le tôt raconte de féérique. Bon je suis pas le public cible c'est tout. C'est pas bien grave. Mais qui est le public cible ?

----------


## Molina

> C'est clair. Le succès des bouquins auprès de ses lectrices (et 2 - 3 lecteurs), ça a toujours été ce cadre scolaire propice à toutes ces interactions sociales, réhaussé par un univers de mystères, de magies et de complots qui injectent la dimension aventure et renforce le poids des interactions. Aussi ça fait bizarre de commencer à présenter le nouveau jeu vidéo Harry Potter en montrant principalement du combat, combats qui ont toujours été le point faible du matériau d'origine. Ca me fait un peu le même effet que les adaptations au cinéma de Prince of Persia ou de Hitman, qui elles aussi ne montraient à voir qu'un guerrier enchainant les confrontations musclées.
> 
> A leur place, je pense que je me serais sans détour inspiré du travail d'Atlus sur la saga Persona. J'aurais fait du cadre scolaire une routine quotidienne pour renforcer la thématique et des liens sociaux à la fois un but et un moyen de développer les forces de notre avatar. J'aurais forcé un groupe de compagnons, et fait de leur réunion le fil conducteur du scénario avec pour enjeux d'exposer les complots qui se trament. Je pense que ça représente bien l'esprit Harry Potter. Plus qu'un énième ARPG inspiré de Dark Souls. Peut-être que le reste du jeu s'en rapprochera mais, en attendant, ils ne le mettent pas en avant, et on met généralement en avant ce qu'on avait à coeur.
> 
> Une autre piste que j'aurais souhaité développer, mais il m'aurait fallu l'accord de Namco, ça aurait été un jeu mobile "Jin et Hwoarang à l'école des sorciers". Je pense qu'il y a une superposition de cibles à aller chercher de ce côté. Avec un bon modèle économique à base de NFT, j'aurais pu poser les bases du futur empire "Kriegor Corp". Et de là, avoir ma tour en verre à La Défense avec une immense statue de Truffle juste devant.


C'est qui l'autre lecteur d'harry Potter a part moi du coup ? I

----------


## runner

> J'adore les livres qui sont des bouquins de ma jeunesse et ce sont d'excellents bouquins jeunesses. J'ai jamais aimé les films justement parce qu'il y a des combats guignolesques complétement à coté de la plaque par rapport au livres (et pour plein d'autres raisons, je les ai même pas fini d'ailleurs je crois). Mais enfin Rowking a participé à l'écriture des animaux fantastiques où ça devient de plus en plus n'imp sur l'action.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que comme beaucoup la castagne dans l'univers d'HP ça me parait complètement con. Je vois pas ce que l'action à base de roulade et de tire de boulette rouge en mettant la main dans le tôt raconte de féérique. Bon je suis pas le public cible c'est tout. C'est pas bien grave. Mais qui est le public cible ?


Sans doute ceux qui ont aimé les films et ce sont les films qui sont sans doute responsable de l'existence de jeux vidéos harry potter depuis 15 ans environ plus que les livres.

----------


## ZenZ

> C'est qui l'autre lecteur d'harry Potter a part moi du coup ? I


Moi, j'ai trouvé les bouquins géniaux à l'époque, les films beaucoup moins (sauf les deux derniers qui font un peu plus adultes).
Bref encore des gens qui parlent sans savoir de quoi ils parlent  ::):

----------


## Bart

_"Ca a l'air d'être de la merde moi j'aurais pas fait comme ça, d'un autre côté je suis pas le public cible d'HP"_, c'était donc vrai l'expertise CPC existe et ne déçoit pas !  ::o:  

Perso j'adore les livres et les films, et tout comme pour LOTR je suis pas intégriste au point de faire une nette distinction entre les 2 mediums sous couvert de quelques menues modifications au final (oui, même le gouffre de helm  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Eloso

> C'est qui l'autre lecteur d'harry Potter a part moi du coup ? I





> Moi, j'ai trouvé les bouquins géniaux à l'époque, les films beaucoup moins (sauf les deux derniers qui font un peu plus adultes).
> Bref encore des gens qui parlent sans savoir de quoi ils parlent


Damned, je dois être le troisième alors  ::huh::

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est qui l'autre lecteur d'harry Potter a part moi du coup ? I


C'est un mec qui a fait un bouquin sur les monstres dans Harry Potter.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> c'est vrai qu'un jeu harry potter ou tu joues un etudiant lambda pendant 15h a dire "levioooosa et pas leviossa" ouuuh trop fun


Non c'est clair mais je m'attendais plus à un truc genre Bully next gen. Avec la concurrence entre les maisons et les crasses entre étudiants à base de tour de magie simple. Sans compter les cours, les interactions sociales à la japonaise... Bon, il y a moyen quand même.
La présentation insiste beaucoup sur le côté TPS du pauvre. Ce n'est peut-être pas représentatif du jeu final.

----------


## Elma

> Une baguette plutôt


Ou un balai pour les plus motivé ! 




> Damned, je dois être le troisième alors


Je suis un quatrième. Et j'ai bien aimé les films aussi. 
Mais là pour le jeu je rejoint les peurs sur le BTA. A voir.

----------


## Vroum

Comme on ne parle pas assez des mmo coréens ici  ::trollface:: , NCSOFT présente Throne and Liberty (anciennement appelé Project TL).


Plus d'info par là.

----------


## Erkin_

J'ai adoré les livres de HP dans ma jeunesse, j'ai beaucoup aimé les films aussi (cette époque bénie où l'on enchainait films gros budget du LOTR, Matrix, Harry Potter).
Niveau jv c'est compliqué, si ça s'éloigne de Poudlard, on perd de l'identité de la série (suffit de voir l'échec du pokemon-go like), mais faire un jeu sur un élève limite pas mal les possibilités. 

Clairement, j'aurais plus vu un truc tourné sur du puzzle/exploration (Arx Fatalis, In verbis virtus, etc.) et surtout une utilisation réfléchie et avec parcimonie de la magie, pas ce déluge de pouvoirs.





> Comme on ne parle pas assez des mmo coréens ici , NCSOFT présente Throne and Liberty (anciennement appelé Project TL).
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSTahTUVYao
> Plus d'info par là.


Ce framerate  :Splash:  Ca va faire 10 millions de vente et 96% sur metacritic.

----------


## Sharn

Vous avez pas joué à la chambre des secrets sur ps2 vous.  ::P:  Chouette jeu de son temps. Sympathique quoi. Je pense qu'il faudra pas attendre autre chose du prochain projet.

----------


## Molina

> C'est un mec qui a fait un bouquin sur les monstres dans Harry Potter.


Je dois l'avoir dans ma bibliothèque celui là en plus.  ::ninja::  

Bon avoue que c'était maladroit  ::P: . HP, c'est un tout. Alors oui, y'a le coté relationnel, même si à mon sens ce n'était pas le cœur des bouquins. Ou alors tu parles de la relation du trio. 
Mais il y avait de l'action et de l'aventure. C'était pas forcément la meilleure partie (j'ai toujours préféré la partie sur le lore plus intéressante... c'est pour ça que j'aime moins les derniers bouquins) mais elle existait. 
Bref, ça me choque pas le coté baston, faut juste que le reste du jeu soit au niveau.

----------


## Kriegor

> Bon avoue que c'était maladroit .


Si mes propos n'étaient pas si souvent excessifs, c'est une partie de tout ce qui fait mon charme inimitable et de ma personnalité génialissime qui s'en irait. Ca me fait pleurer rien que de penser au fait que je pourrais devenir moins Kriegor. Harry Potter a un fan club principalement féminin, et c'est ce que je souhaitais souligner.

----------


## pipoop

> Harry Potter a un fan club principalement féminin


Source?

----------


## Kriegor

> Source?


Ca se voit. Même sur le reddit (communauté principalement peuplée d'hommes), la section Harry Potter est dominée par les femmes : https://www.reddit.com/r/harrypotter...e_mostly_male/

----------


## ZenZ

> Ca se voit.


 :^_^: 
L'expertise à son paroxysme !

Bon vous avez vu le JDG sur les jeux Harry Potter ? Ben moi ce trailer il me fait penser à ces jeux de la 3e ou 4 génération où c'est un genre de monde ouvert dans Poudlard et où tu t'emmerdes 95% du temps.

EDIT : pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu l'épisode je vous le mets, c'est pour moi le meilleur JDG de tous les temps.



Bienvenue au lycée magique Georges Pompidou  :^_^:

----------


## Azerty

> Source?


Trust me bro©

----------


## Kriegor

> L'expertise à son paroxysme !


Il y a des stats très sérieuses dans mon lien (voir le post de porcupine-free : 81,5% des fans d'Harry Potter sur Meetup sont des femmes). Faut-il vraiment avoir une démonstration pour tout ? Genre si j'écris ça se voit qu'il y a plus d'hommes fans du Seigneur des Anneaux que de femmes, vous allez aussi me réprimander ?

----------


## Molina

> Ca se voit. Même sur le reddit (communauté principalement peuplée d'hommes), la section Harry Potter est dominée par les femmes : https://www.reddit.com/r/harrypotter...e_mostly_male/


Ben... Le truc c'est qu'il y a "fan ultra hardcore au point d'aller sur reddit" et lectrice/lecteur. Ca reste un phénomène de société où les trois quart des gens de mon âge les ont lu (hommes et femmes) et les ont plutôt appréciés. 

D'ailleurs, je pense que le jeu s'adresse à tout ce public qui risque d'être titillé par la nostalgie.  
Je ne sais pas quel âge tu as, mais ma génération, HP c'est une série qui a suivi les gamins de 6-8 ans à 16-18 ans, plus les films qui vont jusqu'à 2011. Donc autant dire que c'est un univers qui a suivi tout une génération entre leur primaire et le début de la fac. Du coup, peut être que les Potterhead sont plus féminins, mais en termes de lecteurs assidues, ça doit toucher les deux sexes. D'ailleurs, ici ou sur reddit (des environnements masculins) grosso merdo tout le monde dit que ça l'air plutôt cool et que c'est limite dommage d'avoir autant de combats. Et ton message m'a d'autant plus surpris que c'est bien la première fois que je vois lié HP à un sexe.

Et en société, je sais pas, on m'a déjà dit qu'HP c'était pour gosse, mais jamais pour nana. 

Après sur les stats de ton lien... 
Alors. 

C'est biaisé parce que les femmes lisent plus, écrivent plus et parlent plus de littérature que les hommes. D'ailleurs les éditeurs le savent, et maintenant essayent de se focaliser surtout sur le public féminin. Du coup, c'est pas si déconnant qu'on retrouve plus de femmes dans des réunions où on parle de littérature.

----------


## Redneck

> C'est biaisé parce que les femmes lisent plus, écrivent plus et parlent plus de littérature que les hommes.


Source ?   ::trollface::

----------


## runner

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a des stats très sérieuses dans mon lien (voir le post de porcupine-free : 81,5% des fans d'Harry Potter sur Meetup sont des femmes). Faut-il vraiment avoir une démonstration pour tout ? Genre si j'écris ça se voit qu'il y a plus d'hommes fans du Seigneur des Anneaux que de femmes, vous allez aussi me réprimander ?


Et meetup est représentatif des fans du monde entier de la licence ?

Si ça avait été un univers principalement destiné aux femmes, on n'aurait pas eu des jeux harry potter dès le début des années 2000 car c'était encore une époque où les jeux étaient avant tout pensés pour les hommes de très loin avant les femmes.
Si je prends celui de 2002  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_...s_(video_game), d'après wikipedia, il aurait vendu plus de 9 millions de copies ce qui n'aurait jamais été le cas avec une licence destinée avant tout aux femmes en 2002. EA c'était pas trop l'éditeur ^pour sortir des AAAs pour une licence à grande majorité féminine à cette époque si tant est que c'est dorénavant possible aujourd'hui
Quand on m'a emmené voir les premiers films d'harry Potter au cinéma, il y avait beaucoup d'hommes et en tout cas dans des proportions équivalentes aux femmes.
Tes stats me font tiquer.

----------


## Molina

> Source ?


https://centrenationaldulivre.fr/don...ecture-en-2021

 ::trollface:: 

En plus ce qui est intéressant, c'est qu'en plus que les hommes lisent moins, ils lisent principalement des essais (historique, j'imagine sur Churchill et la WWII).

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi,


Le *Bundle for Ukraine d’itch.io* a ramassé 6.3 millions de dollars pour l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine :

https://gamerant.com/itchio-bundle-f...n-for-charity/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...usd6-3-million

L’Humble Bundle *Stand With Ukraine* est disponible :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...dus-spyro-more

https://www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle

Les *piratins* attaquent en masse les sites gouvernementaux russes :

https://gizmodo.com/cyberattacks-cri...inv-1848666424

*Steam* ne paie plus les développeurs en Russie, Biélorussie et … Ukraine ? :

https://wccftech.com/steam-cuts-off-...s-and-ukraine/





*Anonymous* dit avoir piraté les services secrets russes :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...nt-russes.html


L’action-RPG en monde ouvert *Hogwarts Legacy* sortira en fin d’année, sur PC, et toutes les consoles, y compris la Switch. Il n’y aura pas de microtransactions :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hogwarts-leg...elease-window/

https://noisypixel.net/hogwarts-lega...-play-summary/




La dernière mise à jour de *Street Fighters V* sera déployée le 29 Mars :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050847807.html




Le jeu d’action-plateformes *Nine Sols* a lancé une campagne de financement participatif qui se présente pas mal (Ce sont des nouveaux dollars taïwanais), pour sortir sur PlayStation, Switch et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050847817.html

https://shop.redcandlegames.com/projects/ninesols




50 millions de joueurs pour le jeu d’horreur asymétrique *Dead By Daylight* :

https://gamewave.fr/dead-by-daylight...ueurs-atteint/

Du contenu gratuit pour *World War Z : Aftermath* a été fourni avec la mise à jour Cut&Mend aujourd’hui :

https://gamewave.fr/world-war-z/worl...ion-aftermath/




Le patch Vitruvian pour Humankind est prévu pour fin Avril. Et des événements auront lieu à partir du 24 Mars :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/humankind/v...e-release-date

----------


## KOUB

*Sea of Thieves* va avoir 4 ans et va offrir des machins en jeu pour fêter ça :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/sea-of-thie...ason-6-roadmap




Le RPG *Arknights: Endfield* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur PC et mobiles :

https://www.actugaming.net/arknights...obiles-487412/




Les développeurs parleront d’*Overwatch 2* demain en stream :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-2-dev...am-march-2022/





De fieffés dataminers ont trouvé les prochaines courses du *DLC de Mario Kart 8 Deluxe*, dans les courses sorties aujourd’hui :

https://wccftech.com/mario-kart-8-de...-courses-cups/





https://noisypixel.net/mario-kart-8-...aunch-trailer/




Le RPG *Black Geyser* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC :

https://wccftech.com/black-geyser-a-...out-now-on-pc/




*Apex Legends Mobile* devrait être disponible cet été dans le monde entier :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-summer-2022/

Les serveurs de *Gran Turismo 7* sont en rade depuis plus de 24h … Ce qui empêche de lancer au jeu, parce que punir les joueurs qui achètent le jeu légalement, c’est le propre de la lutte anti-piratage :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...over-24-hours/

Ayé ! C’est revenu !

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050847845.html

*Destiny 2* prévoit de faciliter le crafting, introduit avec la dernière extension, lors de sa prochaine saison :

https://www.thegamer.com/destiny-2-f...apon-crafting/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *DNF DUEL*, qui sort sur PlayStation et PC cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/dnf-...tblade-trailer

----------


## runner

> Les serveurs de *Gran Turismo 7* sont en rade depuis plus de 24h … Ce qui empêche de lancer au jeu, parce que punir les joueurs qui achètent le jeu légalement, c’est le propre de la lutte anti-piratage :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...over-24-hours/
> 
> Ayé ! C’est revenu !
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050847845.html


Ce qui est bien avec GT7, c'est qu'au delà du problème montrant à nouveau que la connexion 100% online forcées quand on joue en solo, c'est un concept bidon qui n'apporte rien de bien au consommateur sur la durée, il se donne une deuxième balle dans le pied en justifiant de la manière la plus stupide possible l'aspect microtransaction introduit de manière virulente hier.
Justifier que le prix d'une voiture en jeu et sa rareté doit refléter le prix réel des voitures et c'est pour cela qu'il va falloir y jouer des centaines d'heures et plus réalistement sauf à être nolife et au chomage, la payer avec de l'argent réel, c'est n'avoir peur de rien. 
Je dis chapeau.  :Prey:

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de survie *Rooted* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours, probablement sur des plateformes, mais affirmativement sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/roote...real-engine-5/




L’extension Overlord pour *Stellaris* a été annoncée :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...-boss-more-fun




800.000 copies vendues pour *la stratégie du triangle* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050847835.html

Les nouvelles *guidelines de Capcom* pour les tournois de jeux de combats posent problème aux organisateurs, en particulier la limitation des gains en argent à un total de 10.000$ :

https://gamerant.com/capcom-tourname...er-organizers/





Sans tambour, ni trompette, ni le moindre bruit ou presque, Ubisoft décale la sortie de *Roller Champions* du 31 Mars à la fin du Printemps :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-late-spring/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, c’est maintenant Crystal Dynamics qui dirige le développement du nouveau *Perfect Dark*, suite aux défections en série chez The Initiative en raison d’un management particulièrement incompétent :

https://www.thegamer.com/crystal-dyn...ect-dark-lead/

Du gameplay pour le RPG *Vampire: The Masquerade – Swansong*, qui sort le 19 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/vamp...reveal-trailer




Du gameplay aussi pour l’action RPG *Thymesia*, qui doit sortir dans l’année :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-rpg-thymesia/




La prochaine mise à jour de *Projet Zomboid* sera focalisée sur l’amélioration de l’ambiance sonore :

https://gamewave.fr/project-zomboid/...ration-sonore/

La version 1.1 de *Total War : Warhammer 3* devrait être disponible début Avril et rajoutera le support du Steam Workshop :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...rkshop-support

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (l’interprétation d’un sondage), il se pourrait qu’*Atlus* prépare le port de Persona 5 sur PC encore plus de jeux de bagarre sur la licence Persona :

https://noisypixel.net/new-persona-fighter-hint/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des offres d’emploi), le studio de Stockholm d’*Ubisoft* travaille sur un jeu d’action orienté combat avec une nouvelle IP, utilisant la nouvelle technologie du futur du cloud Scalar, qui permet aux développeurs de modifier le jeu pendant que les joueurs y jouent :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-stockholm-game/

https://www.gamesradar.com/ubisoft-r...player-counts/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-of-tomorrow/

*Trivial Pursuit Live 2* est sorti sur consoles d’ancienne génération, Stadia, mais pas sur PC :

https://gamerant.com/trivial-pursuit-live-2/





*Riot* travaille sur un système de contrôle sur écran tactile plus précis :

https://gamerant.com/riot-games-touc...curacy-patent/

Voilà la roadmap pour *New World* et son pic à 28.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6501678/

https://steamcharts.com/app/1063730#All



Où on parle de l’économie un poil éclatée du jeu-vidéo de cartes à collectionner *Magic The Gathering Arena* :

https://www.thegamer.com/magic-the-g...-wildcard-fix/

10 minutes de gameplay pour *Ghostwire: Tokyo*, qui sort le 25 Mars :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...kywalker-saga/




Un screenshot pour *A Plague Tale: Requiem* qui sort dans l’année :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/un...-tale-requiem/




Eric Barone a annoncé qu’il auto-éditerait *Stardew Valley* sur Android sur Twitter et a ensuite répondu à des tas de questions plus ou moins pertinentes. Par contre, la mise à jour 1.5 n’est pas pour tout de suite sur mobiles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...ma-on-twitter/









https://www.destructoid.com/stardew-...5-update-info/

*GameStop* continue à perdre du pognon, mais bon, les NFT et les cryptomonnaies vont sauver l’entreprise :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050847809.html

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...usd381-million

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ga.../1100-6501660/

Le lancement de l’*ApeCoin* par Bored Ape Yacht Club et nWay s’est passé comme prévu. Ceux qui ont créé la cryptomonnaie ont gagné de l’argent, et ce qui ont acheté en ont perdu des masses quelques heures après la mise en vente :

https://www.vice.com/en/article/m7v4...-about-apecoin

Où on parle du générique de *Docteur Who* (oui, c’est pour Vactro) :

https://gamerant.com/doctor-who-theme-song-history/

*Stewart Copeland*, le batteur de The Police et compositeur des musiques des jeux Spyro a ses enfants dans la même école privée qu’un de ceux de Bobby Kotick. Chaque année, l’école organise des levées de fonds à base d’enchères sur des prix offerts par les parents. Stewart Copeland offre chaque année unes leçon de batterie. Une année, Bobby gagne la leçon … Et se pointe à la place de son fils pour la leçon … Et … :

https://kotaku.com/bobby-kotick-stew...rag-1848670642

*Playstation* prend en compte les nouveaux témoignages de sexisme dans l’entreprise … Mais si on pouvait éviter un procès, ça les arrangerait quand même :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pl.../1100-6501665/

Ha ben tiens, *Jeuxvideo.com* a 25 ans :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15452...ses-25-ans.htm

Il ne fait apparemment pas non plus bon travailler pour *Moon Studios* (Les Ori) :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/18/d...place-to-work/



Et le lien vers le Substack : 

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## runner

Après les NFTs, ubisoft nous présente Scalar, leur techno permettant d'améliorer la technique d'un jeu mais en passant par le cloud donc le online obligé.
https://wccftech.com/ubisoft-scalar-...oud-computing/



> This is not to be confused with game streaming, which enables users to play existing games on less powerful machines. Ubisoft Scalar (which is not a game engine per se, but an option for existing game engines to be cloud-accelerated) is leveraging distributed computing to improve the quality of upcoming games and open up many new possibilities for developers as they won't have to worry about the limitations of finite hardware anymore. Of course, this will create a new set of challenges for creators as they face the question of what they want to do with all this power.


Stadia avait promis la même chose et pourtant les versions stadia étaient pas plus jolie qu'une version pc standard. 

Vivement qu'ubisoft se fasse racheter par des mecs qui une consommation moins élevée de stupéfiants. ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

> Ce qui est bien avec GT7, c'est qu'au delà du problème montrant à nouveau que la connexion 100% online forcées quand on joue en solo, c'est un concept bidon qui n'apporte rien de bien au consommateur sur la durée, il se donne une deuxième balle dans le pied en justifiant de la manière la plus stupide possible l'aspect microtransaction introduit de manière virulente hier.
> Justifier que le prix d'une voiture en jeu et sa rareté doit refléter le prix réel des voitures et c'est pour cela qu'il va falloir y jouer des centaines d'heures et plus réalistement sauf à être nolife et au chomage, la payer avec de l'argent réel, c'est n'avoir peur de rien. 
> Je dis chapeau.


Honnêtement, entre une bonne vieille game course à l'ancienne où on va progresser lentement, farmer les petits championnats, améliorer petit à petit sa monture, véritablement ressentir l'avancée dans le jeu et sauter de joie en pouvant enfin s'acheter un modèle supérieur qui nous tient à coeur, un peu comme dans les vieux GT d'ailleurs, et une sorte de fête foraine à la Horizon qui te distribue des Ferrari et des Porsche comme des bonbons au bout de 30 minutes de jeu, mon choix est vite fait.

Alors, je ne sais pas quel degré de frustration ou de farming ils ont introduit dans ce GT7, mais je suppose qu'il ne doit pas être bien élevé au regard de ce que les joueurs considèrent ces dernières années et de plus en plus vocalement comme "intolérable".

Gagner sans aucun effort, se voir tout recevoir dans les plus brefs délais, ne pas demander d'implication dans ses jeux et ne pas structurer la progression, à fortiori dans un mode "carrière" (à part dans quelques genres qui sont faits pour être légers, avec des runs courts ou un gameplay ad hoc), vous trouvez ça bien, vous  ::huh::

----------


## pipoop

y as le bon farming et le mauvais farming

----------


## skyblazer

> Honnêtement, entre une bonne vieille game course à l'ancienne où on va progresser lentement, farmer les petits championnats, améliorer petit à petit sa monture, véritablement ressentir l'avancée dans le jeu et sauter de joie en pouvant enfin s'acheter un modèle supérieur qui nous tient à coeur, un peu comme dans les vieux GT d'ailleurs, et une sorte de fête foraine à la Horizon qui te donne des Ferrari et des Porsche au bout de 30 minutes de jeu, mon choix est vite fait.
> 
> Alors, je ne sais pas quel degré de frustration ou de farming ils ont introduit dans ce GT7, mais je suppose qu'il ne doit pas être insurmontable au regard de ce que les joueurs considèrent ces dernières années et de plus en plus vocalement comme "intolérable".
> 
> Gagner sans aucun effort, se voir tout recevoir dans les plus brefs délais, ne pas demander d'implication dans ses jeux et ne pas structurer la progression, à fortiori dans un mode "carrière" (à part dans quelques genres qui sont faits pour être légers, avec des runs courts ou un gameplay ad hoc), vous trouvez ça bien, vous


Alors avec la méthode de farm la plus efficace actuelle dans le jeu, tu gagnes *0.8* million de crédit par heure. Les voitures les plus chères pour l'instant accessible sont dans les 20 millions. Du coup c'est passer 20 heures à grind la même course de rally en 2 tours. Wouhou, le fun est présent. "Mais on peut faire de l'argent autrement qu'en farmant la même course !" oui, mais c'est beaucoup moins efficace. Et autant Forza Horizon t'inonde un peu de voiture, là le jeu est incroyablement rapiat.

EDIT: Correction sur une valeur. Et à ajouter que par rapport aux jeux précédent, l'inflation est clairement passé par là pour les voitures.

----------


## Megiddo

Ah oui, mais là tu veux directement passer de la place de petit bleu à celle de roi de la colline.  ::P:  

IRL comme, fort heureusement, dans certains jeux néanmoins de plus en plus rares, eh ben c'est pas comme ça que ça marche.  ::ninja:: 

Je suppose qu'il y a beaucoup d'étapes intermédiaires qui sont accessibles entre temps. Des championnats avec des conditions d'entrée différentes, progressives, dans lesquels on peut aussi utiliser des voitures moins chères à l'achat, voire même réutiliser d'anciennes caisses avec un minimum de préparation, certaines peuvent servir dans différents championnats ou épreuves, etc. Donc tes 20 heures à faire la même course, j'ai un gros doute.

----------


## skyblazer

> Ah oui, mais là tu veux directement passer de la place de petit bleu à celle de roi de la colline directement. Je suppose qu'il y a beaucoup d'étapes intermédiaires qui sont accessibles entre temps. Des championnats avec des conditions d'entrée différentes, progressives, dans lesquels on peut aussi utiliser des voitures moins chères à l'achat, voire même réutiliser d'anciennes caisses avec un minimum de préparation, etc. Donc tes 20 heures à faire la même course, j'ai un gros doute.


Bah j'ai le jeu, j'ai fini les menus (qui sont le seul truc pour débloquer du contenu), j'ai accès à tout dans le jeu. Il n'y a rien de plus rentable.

----------


## Erkin_

> L’Humble Bundle *Stand With Ukraine* est disponible :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...dus-spyro-more
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle


Impressionnant ce pack, avec des clefs steam de ce que je vois en plus.

----------


## Megiddo

> Bah j'ai le jeu, j'ai fini les menus (qui sont le seul truc pour débloquer du contenu), j'ai accès à tout dans le jeu. Il n'y a rien de plus rentable.


Donc, pardon pour le petit hors-sujet, que je comprenne bien : 

Tu as fait toutes les courses, tous les championnats, tu as tout terminé ou débloqué, tu ne vends rien de ton garage, et là tu es "la tête dans le guidon" pour acheter la meilleure caisse du jeu en optimisant la farme? Sur le bout du bout du endgame en somme?

----------


## runner

> Honnêtement, entre une bonne vieille game course à l'ancienne où on va progresser lentement, farmer les petits championnats, améliorer petit à petit sa monture, véritablement ressentir l'avancée dans le jeu et sauter de joie en pouvant enfin s'acheter un modèle supérieur qui nous tient à coeur, un peu comme dans les vieux GT d'ailleurs, et une sorte de fête foraine à la Horizon qui te distribue des Ferrari et des Porsche comme des bonbons au bout de 30 minutes de jeu, mon choix est vite fait.
> 
> Alors, je ne sais pas quel degré de frustration ou de farming ils ont introduit dans ce GT7, mais je suppose qu'il ne doit pas être bien élevé au regard de ce que les joueurs considèrent ces dernières années et de plus en plus vocalement comme "intolérable".


Dans FH il y a aussi beaucoup de farming pour avoir tous les modèles. Je pense des centaines d'heures car après avoir fini toutes les courses du mode solo, j'ai réussi à amasser de quoi avoir environ 1/10 de l'argent nécessaire pour acheter toutes les voitures. Je dois encore être large avec les voitures à plus de 10 millions de crédits.
Par contre, le jeu t'offre assez facilement accès à pas mal de voitures sans faire du farm. Cela permet d'offrir à ceux qui n'aiment pas le farm et trouvent ça inutile de quoi s'amuser et ceux qui aiment le farm façon diablo de quoi s'amuser aussi.




> Gagner sans aucun effort, se voir tout recevoir dans les plus brefs délais, ne pas demander d'implication dans ses jeux et ne pas structurer la progression, à fortiori dans un mode "carrière" (à part dans quelques genres qui sont faits pour être légers, avec des runs courts ou un gameplay ad hoc), vous trouvez ça bien, vous


Personne n'a demandé à gagner sans aucun effort mais entre passer 50-100h pour tout avoir et passer 500-1000h, c'est pas du tout pareil.


Le problème n'est pas tant le farm en soi, j'aime pas ça mais si ça plait à certains et ne me pénalise pas, ça ne me dérange pas forcément plus que ça. C'est ce qui est bien dans FH5.
Les problèmes ce sont les microtransactions qui montrent bien que le farm est là aussi pour inciter l'immense majorité qui ont une vie sociale à payer avec du vrai argent, le fait de rallonger la sauce au travers d'un patch pour éviter de te faire taper sur les doigts lors du test et donc ne pas assumer, de trouver des excuses bidons pour justifier cela.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Honnêtement, entre une bonne vieille game course à l'ancienne où on va progresser lentement, farmer les petits championnats, améliorer petit à petit sa monture, véritablement ressentir l'avancée dans le jeu et sauter de joie en pouvant enfin s'acheter un modèle supérieur qui nous tient à coeur, un peu comme dans les vieux GT d'ailleurs, et une sorte de fête foraine à la Horizon qui te distribue des Ferrari et des Porsche comme des bonbons au bout de 30 minutes de jeu, mon choix est vite fait.
> 
> Alors, je ne sais pas quel degré de frustration ou de farming ils ont introduit dans ce GT7, mais je suppose qu'il ne doit pas être bien élevé au regard de ce que les joueurs considèrent ces dernières années et de plus en plus vocalement comme "intolérable".
> 
> Gagner sans aucun effort, se voir tout recevoir dans les plus brefs délais, ne pas demander d'implication dans ses jeux et ne pas structurer la progression, à fortiori dans un mode "carrière" (à part dans quelques genres qui sont faits pour être légers, avec des runs courts ou un gameplay ad hoc), vous trouvez ça bien, vous


Oh le vilain homme de paille.  :^_^: 
Personne ici ne demande une fête foraine à la Horizon 5.

Si les récompenses doivent valoriser l'implication des joueurs en "se méritant" (je suis plutôt d'accord), quel est le sens de proposer de payer en argent réel pour s'économiser l'effort ?
Pour le coup, Forza a tout de même le bon goût de ne pas mélanger le Car Pass payant avec le reste (t'as des voitures exclusives si tu payes, et tu restes logé à la même enseigne que les autres pour tout ce qui est obtenable en jouant).

L'introduction de mécanismes digne d'un F2P dans un jeu déjà vendu 70€, c'est à chier. Y a rien à défendre là-dedans.

----------


## runner

> Ah oui, mais là tu veux directement passer de la place de petit bleu à celle de roi de la colline.  
> 
> IRL comme, fort heureusement, dans certains jeux néanmoins de plus en plus rares, eh ben c'est pas comme ça que ça marche. 
> 
> Je suppose qu'il y a beaucoup d'étapes intermédiaires qui sont accessibles entre temps. Des championnats avec des conditions d'entrée différentes, progressives, dans lesquels on peut aussi utiliser des voitures moins chères à l'achat, voire même réutiliser d'anciennes caisses avec un minimum de préparation, certaines peuvent servir dans différents championnats ou épreuves, etc. Donc tes 20 heures à faire la même course, j'ai un gros doute.


Comme l'a dit quelqu'un dans les commentaires de la news sur GK, vivement un patch pour indexer le prix des bagnoles sur le cout de l'essence et de la vie. So simulation, so realistic. ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Hogwarts Legacy* aura beau être un jeu solo sans microtransaction ni coop, il faudra quand même une connexion internet obligatoire pour y jouer en permanence.
https://www.xboxygen.com/News/40098-...et-obligatoire
Peut être un hôtel des ventes est prévu. ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Oh le vilain homme de paille. 
> Personne ici ne demande une fête foraine à la Horizon 5.


Un très beau raisonnement fallacieux du faux dilemme.

----------


## Megiddo

> Les problèmes ce sont les microtransactions qui montrent bien que le farm est là aussi pour inciter l'immense majorité qui ont une vie sociale à payer avec du vrai argent, le fait de rallonger la sauce au travers d'un patch pour éviter de te faire taper sur les doigts lors du test et donc ne pas assumer, de trouver des excuses bidons pour justifier cela.





> Si les récompenses doivent valoriser l'implication des joueurs en "se méritant" (je suis plutôt d'accord), quel est le sens de proposer de payer en argent réel pour s'économiser l'effort ?
> Pour le coup, Forza a tout de même le bon goût de ne pas mélanger le Car Pass payant avec le reste (t'as des voitures exclusives si tu payes, et tu restes logé à la même enseigne que les autres pour tout ce qui est obtenable en jouant).
> 
> L'introduction de mécanismes digne d'un F2P dans un jeu déjà vendu 70€, c'est à chier. Y a rien à défendre là-dedans.


Ah mais ça, je suis entièrement d'accord, depuis toujours. Le fait est que, de mon petit point de vue en tout cas, GT7, avec la dose de farming actuelle, et sans microtransactions derrière, serait probablement un jeu encore plus mythique, respecté, qui marquerait beaucoup plus cette génération de joueurs. On l'a déjà vu à de nombreuses reprises dans l'histoire du jeu vidéo et notamment dans les premiers GT. Un peu comme un Souls finalement, quelque part. Un jeu qui fait mal, qui demande du joueur, mais qui "nous grandit", nous offre une juste récompense, peut-être d'ailleurs plus personnelle que "virtuelle" quand on arrive à le traverser et à le vaincre. Il y a des tonnes d'exemples.

Par contre, la vie sociale, j'ai toujours du mal avec cet argument. On peut sauvegarder quand on veut et revenir au jeu quand on veut. Le plaisir est là. La progression est un peu plus lente, voilà tout. Un jeu avec, pour une fois, une bonne durée de vie, c'est pas si mal.

La vraie question, au-delà d'une forme d'équilibrage malsain qui induit la frustration (et encore, quand le jeu a un gameplay excellent et permet un tant soi peu de varier les expériences de farming, je ne comprends pas vraiment cette frustration) elle nous amène surtout à pointer du doigt les joueurs, leurs habitudes, leur détermination. A partir de quand et pourquoi les joueurs (d'ailleurs, quels joueurs, sans vouloir faire de "fichage"? Les plus jeunes, les plus riches, les plus instruits, lesquels?) se disent "tiens, je vais payer pour aller plus vite". Personnellement, et je ne prétends pas être un exemple en quoi que ce soit, je ne l'ai jamais fait, même dans les MMO coréens de série B les plus infâmes. On est pas un peu nous-même responsables du pay-to-skip ou pay-to-win qu'on nous propose?

Bref. C'était la petite pensée du vendredi soir. Ne m'en tenez pas rigueur.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah mais ça, je suis entièrement d'accord, depuis toujours. Le fait est que, de mon petit point de vue en tout cas, GT7, avec la dose de farming actuelle, et sans microtransactions derrière, serait un jeu encore plus mythique, qui marquerait beaucoup plus les joueurs. Un peu comme un Souls finalement, quelque part. Un jeu qui fait mal, mais qui "nous grandit", nous offre une juste récompense, peut-être d'ailleurs plus personnelle que "virtuelle" quand on arrive à le traverser et à le vaincre. Beaucoup d'anciens jeux faisaient ça.


Ce genre de truc, c'est pas créé par le farming. Personne ne s'est jamais senti "grandi" par le farming. Faut pas déconner.

J'ai l'impression de lire EA qui défendait le coût exorbitant des personnages de Battlefront 2 :




> The intent is to provide players with a sense of pride and accomplishment for unlocking different heroes.

----------


## Kriegor

> Et meetup est représentatif des fans du monde entier de la licence ?
> 
> Si ça avait été un univers principalement destiné aux femmes, on n'aurait pas eu des jeux harry potter dès le début des années 2000 car c'était encore une époque où les jeux étaient avant tout pensés pour les hommes de très loin avant les femmes.
> Si je prends celui de 2002  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_...s_(video_game), d'après wikipedia, il aurait vendu plus de 9 millions de copies ce qui n'aurait jamais été le cas avec une licence destinée avant tout aux femmes en 2002. EA c'était pas trop l'éditeur ^pour sortir des AAAs pour une licence à grande majorité féminine à cette époque si tant est que c'est dorénavant possible aujourd'hui
> Quand on m'a emmené voir les premiers films d'harry Potter au cinéma, il y avait beaucoup d'hommes et en tout cas dans des proportions équivalentes aux femmes.
> Tes stats me font tiquer.


Reddit + meetup, ça fait un petit échantillon quand même. Ecoute, je sais que les Harry Potter ont été un très gros phénomène. Je dois regarder peut-être 8 films par an et, même moi, j'ai visionné intégralement l'octalogie (ainsi que le premier les animaux fantastiques). Il est clair que ma plaisanterie sur les 2-3 lecteurs hommes a été prise au 1er degré, mais ce que je voulais souligné, c'est la prépondérance de la gente féminine chez les fans de cette licence.

Lorsque j'ai commencé à questionner mon identité, je me suis mis à fréquenté des forums féministes (plutôt réservés aux femmes, je ne postais pas) et j'ai eu l'occasion de parcourir des questionnements sur le sexisme dans les Harry Potter et aussi les raisons qui les ont amené a autant percer auprès du public féminin. Personne n'a pensé à remettre en cause ce postulat et demander de sourcer ça.

Quand on regarde les licences qui ont vraiment déplacé les foules : Star Wars, Le Seigneur des Anneaux, Matrix, Harry Potter, il y a quelque chose qui frappe quand même. Et pourtant les Harry Potter ont eux aussi des personnages de 1er plan essentiellement, et c'est un euphémisme, masculins. Ce sont eux aussi des oeuvres de science-fiction, d'aventure et d'action.

Alors il y a pas mal de théories mais une de celles qui revient le plus est que c'est une des rares (à cette époque) oeuvre explosive qui n'a pas été écrite avec un male gaze. Un peu la même raison pour laquelle Robin Hobb touche beaucoup plus les femmes et David Gemmell beaucoup plus les hommes alors que ce sont deux auteurs de fantasy (NON j'ai pas de source !).

Le public MtF de Rowling est colossal (ce qui est tristement ironique). Gros argument représentatif, dans mon entourage (IRL comme virtuel), je ne compte plus les femmes qui placent Harry Potter au-dessus de tout le reste. Les hommes qui aiment, j'en connais, mais ceux qui adorent plus que tout, c'est rare (à titre personnel, je n'ai pas rencontré l'exemple). Le topic qui vient de s'ouvrir sur ce nouveau jeu commence presque par un témoignage "ma femme aime bien plus que moi". Coïncidence ? ^^

Après je ne voulais pas et ne veux surtout pas vexer en parlant de ça. Je sais que le sujet est très sensible pour certains hommes qui pourraient y voir une remise en question de leur virilité. Que ce soit clair, aimer Harry Potter ne fait pas, à mes yeux, d'un homme, une personne efféminée. Je suis, du reste, assez d'accord avec le post de Molina. Ce que j'explique va se retrouver à des échelles différentes selon les strates, c-à-d. de façon plus flagrante chez les passionnés que chez les amatrices.

----------


## Megiddo

> Ce genre de truc, c'est pas créé par le farming. Personne ne s'est jamais senti "grandi" par le farming. Faut pas déconner.
> 
> J'ai l'impression de lire EA qui défendait le coût exorbitant des personnages de Battlefront 2 :


Pas forcément par le "farming" stricto sensu, ok. Mais disons par un effort, qui dure un minimum dans le temps, ou une difficulté certaine. Un jeu qui oppose de la résistance au joueur et qui structure la progression. Tu auras compris mon argument.

Après, oui, vous savez que le farming, en tout cas quand le gameplay et les systèmes mécaniques de jeu sont bons, perso, j'aime bien.

Et puis, ne me confonds pas avec EA. Je ne mettrais jamais de microtransactions si je devais développer ou éditer des jeux. Un grand jeu, un très grand jeu, s'impose de lui-même. Il n'a pas besoin de ces artifices pour cartonner financièrement.

On en revient aux principe de réalité, aux objectifs principaux des entreprises privées ou dont le capital est ouvert dans notre monde actuel, bien sûr, mais c'est un autre débat.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Après, oui, vous savez que le farming, en tout cas quand le gameplay et les systèmes mécaniques de jeu sont bons, perso, j'aime bien.


Merci!
Genre monter ses persos dans Disgaea je trouve ça fun car c'est varié, on peut jouer (c'est même encouragé) avec les limites du système pour accélérer au max le grind. Bref, c'est cool.

----------


## runner

> Ah mais ça, je suis entièrement d'accord, depuis toujours. Le fait est que, de mon petit point de vue en tout cas, GT7, avec la dose de farming actuelle, et sans microtransactions derrière, serait probablement un jeu encore plus mythique, respecté, qui marquerait beaucoup plus cette génération de joueurs. On l'a déjà vu à de nombreuses reprises dans l'histoire du jeu vidéo et notamment dans les premiers GT. Un peu comme un Souls finalement, quelque part. Un jeu qui fait mal, qui demande du joueur, mais qui "nous grandit", nous offre une juste récompense, peut-être d'ailleurs plus personnelle que "virtuelle" quand on arrive à le traverser et à le vaincre. Il y a des tonnes d'exemples.


Quand tu joues à dark souls, tu as un sentiment d'accomplissement en battant le boss après moults essais. Tu fais moults fois le même combat mais tu modifies à chaque fois pour réussir d'où ce sentiment d'accomplissement quand tu réussi.
Quand tu dois faire 200 fois les mêmes courses que tu vas toujours finir premier juste pour avoir assez de sou pour t'acheter une voiture hors de prix, pas certain que le sentiment d'accomplissement soit le même. Il n'y a pas de challenge dans ce système et à moins d'être fan du travail de forçat pour une récompense disproportionnée vu l'effort effectué, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux gagner comme sentiment d'accomplissement.





> La vraie question, au-delà d'une forme d'équilibrage malsain qui induit la frustration (et encore, quand le jeu a un gameplay excellent et permet un tant soi peu de varier les expériences de farming, je ne comprends pas vraiment cette frustration) elle nous amène surtout à pointer du doigt les joueurs, leurs habitudes, leur détermination. A partir de quand et pourquoi les joueurs (d'ailleurs, quels joueurs, sans vouloir faire de "fichage"? Les plus jeunes, les plus riches, les plus instruits, lesquels?) se disent "tiens, je vais payer pour aller plus vite". Personnellement, et je ne prétends pas être un exemple en quoi que ce soit, je ne l'ai jamais fait, même dans les MMO coréens de série B les plus infâmes.


A une époque où il y a environ 9000 à 10000 jeux qui sortent par an dont de plus en plus sont des services-games avec du nouveau contenu sans cesse, tu ne peux plus forcément exiger des joueurs qu'ils restent autant qu'à l'époque où l'offre se limitait à 300-400 jeux par an maximum avec un contenu souvent fixe et parfois quelques add-ons.
Si on a 0,2 % des jeux qui sont bons, cela fait 6 à 8 jeux à l'époque et maintenant c'est 180 à 200 jeux. Le temps passé ne peut plus être le même si tu veux profiter des bons jeux. 
Les éditeurs et développeurs sont aussi responsables de vouloir transformer l'industrie en sorte de fast food où les joueurs doivent de plus en plus vite débourser leur porte monnaie pour faire toujours rentrer plus d'argent dans leurs caisses. 




> On est pas un peu nous-même responsables du pay-to-skip ou pay-to-win qu'on nous propose?


Pas forcément. Tout dépend si on a participé au système ou pas. On peut aussi être victime quand on y a pas participé car cela peut s'imposer à nous comme ici dans GT7.

----------


## 564.3

Je joue aux jeux de course avant tout pour le plaisir de conduite, et les objectifs à très long terme du genre acheter/upgrader toutes les voitures au max n'est qu'un petit sentiment de progression en fond.
L'autre avantage c'est que ça me pousse à changer mes habitudes, typiquement quand j'ai poussé une voiture à fond j'en prends une autre. Il y a des voitures que j'ai joué dans des modes de jeu hors carrière et que je n'ai pas aimé sur le coup (toutes testées). Mais dans la carrière, après avoir passé des dizaines d'heures dessus je me suis fait à leurs spécificités et je les aime bien, voir ça devient parmi mes favorites.
Bref, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a de spécifique dans GT7 mais en général ça ne me gène pas. Et avant d'acheter la voiture dans pas mal de jeux de bagnole payés plein pot, faut acheter des DLC avec du vrai argent.
Là où ça serait frustrant c'est s'il n'y a pas moyen de rouler avec toutes les voitures hors carrière.

----------


## Megiddo

> Quand tu joues à dark souls, tu as un sentiment d'accomplissement en battant le boss après moults essais. Tu fais moults fois le même combat mais tu modifies à chaque fois pour réussir d'où ce sentiment d'accomplissement quand tu réussi.
> Quand tu dois faire 200 fois les mêmes courses que tu vas toujours finir premier juste pour avoir assez de sou pour t'acheter une voiture hors de prix, pas certain que le sentiment d'accomplissement soit le même. Il n'y a pas de challenge dans ce système et à moins d'être fan du travail de forçat pour une récompense disproportionnée vu l'effort effectué, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux gagner comme sentiment d'accomplissement.
> 
> 
> 
> A une époque où il y a environ 9000 à 10000 jeux qui sortent par an dont de plus en plus sont des services-games avec du nouveau contenu sans cesse, tu ne peux plus forcément exiger des joueurs qu'ils restent autant qu'à l'époque où l'offre se limitait à 300-400 jeux par an maximum avec un contenu souvent fixe et parfois quelques add-ons.
> Si on a 0,2 % des jeux qui sont bons, cela fait 6 à 8 jeux à l'époque et maintenant c'est 180 à 200 jeux. Le temps passé ne peut plus être le même si tu veux profiter des bons jeux. 
> Les éditeurs et développeurs sont aussi responsables de vouloir transformer l'industrie en sorte de fast food où les joueurs doivent de plus en plus vite débourser leur porte monnaie pour faire toujours rentrer plus d'argent dans leurs caisses. 
> 
> ...


Ca ne s'impose pas. Personne ne te met un revolver sur la tempe en te demandant le numéro de ta CB.  ::P: 

Sinon, j'adhère majoritairement à tes réflexions, à ceci près que je ne sais pas si l'on peut considérer qu'il y a 180 à 200 "très bons jeux" par an. Déjà, des jeux finis au lancement, c'est de plus en plus rare. Mais alors, des gros, gros hits, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y en a pas plus qu'avant. Allez, de 5 à 10 par an, en étant généreux. En suivant les topics des GOTY de l'ami Catel, on voit bien les réactions. Avant 2005, il y avait des années de folie avec une foule de jeux véritablement d'anthologie. La nostalgie, l'embellissement des souvenirs, doit jouer un peu, certes. Mais quand même, je ne pense pas que la surproduction actuelle (ou la boulimie de certains joueurs faisant inexorablement grossir leur backlog parfois sans même jouer à ces jeux), rime avec qualité des produits.




> Je joue aux jeux de course avant tout pour le plaisir de conduite, et les objectifs à très long terme du genre acheter/upgrader toutes les voitures au max n'est qu'un petit sentiment de progression en fond.
> L'autre avantage c'est que ça me pousse à changer mes habitudes, typiquement quand j'ai poussé une voiture à fond j'en prends une autre. Il y a des voitures que j'ai joué dans des modes de jeu hors carrière et que je n'ai pas aimé sur le coup (toutes testées). Mais dans la carrière, après avoir passé des dizaines d'heures dessus je me suis fait à leurs spécificités et je les aime bien, voir ça devient parmi mes favorites.
> Bref, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a de spécifique dans GT7 mais en général ça ne me gène pas. Et avant d'acheter la voiture dans pas mal de jeux de bagnole payés plein pot, faut acheter des DLC avec du vrai argent.
> Là où ça serait frustrant c'est s'il n'y a pas moyen de rouler avec toutes les voitures hors carrière.


Ca aussi, si je te comprends bien, c'est un élément avec lequel je suis entièrement d'accord. On avait beaucoup plus d'attachement à notre première Honda Civic dans GT2, que l'on aura montée dans le temps, peaufinée, réglée, usée jusqu'à la corde contre parfois des véhicules bien supérieurs, dans moultes championnats parfois difficiles, dont on connaît chaque réaction, que l'on aura d'attachement à celle d'un Forza Horizon. Multipliez ça par le nombre de voitures que vous aimez bien. Quand tu es noyé sous les récompenses ou que la structure de progression est erratique, développer ce genre de sentiments face au jeu est bien plus difficile, voire impossible et pourtant, c'est aussi une part non négligeable, je pense, de cette expérience "old school" si appréciée de certains.

D'ailleurs, pour fermer la parenthèse, ce GT7, on a une infime chance de le voir un jour sur PC ou alors il va falloir se payer une PS5?

----------


## runner

> Reddit + meetup, ça fait un petit échantillon quand même.


Sans doute même pas un ppm des fans de la licence. Pas certain que ce soit représentatif. Internet c'est souvent qu'une infime frange de la population qui s'exprime et je ne pense pas que Harry potter soit une exception.




> Ecoute, je sais que les Harry Potter ont été un très gros phénomène. Je dois regarder peut-être 8 films par an et, même moi, j'ai visionné intégralement l'octalogie (ainsi que le premier les animaux fantastiques). Il est clair que ma plaisanterie sur les 2-3 lecteurs hommes a été prise au 1er degré, mais ce que je voulais souligné, c'est la prépondérance de la gente féminine chez les fans de cette licence.
> 
> 
> Lorsque j'ai commencé à questionner mon identité, je me suis mis à fréquenté des forums féministes (plutôt réservés aux femmes, je ne postais pas) et j'ai eu l'occasion de parcourir des questionnements sur le sexisme dans les Harry Potter et aussi les raisons qui les ont amené a autant percer auprès du public féminin. Personne n'a pensé à remettre en cause ce postulat et demander de sourcer ça.
> 
> Quand on regarde les licences qui ont vraiment déplacé les foules : Star Wars, Le Seigneur des Anneaux, Matrix, Harry Potter, il y a quelque chose qui frappe quand même. Et pourtant les Harry Potter ont eux aussi des personnages de 1er plan essentiellement, et c'est un euphémisme, masculins. Ce sont eux aussi des oeuvres de science-fiction, d'aventure et d'action.
> 
> Alors il y a pas mal de théories mais une de celles qui revient le plus est que c'est une des rares (à cette époque) oeuvre explosive qui n'a pas été écrite avec un male gaze. Un peu la même raison pour laquelle Robin Hobb touche beaucoup plus les femmes et David Gemmell beaucoup plus les hommes alors que ce sont deux auteurs de fantasy (NON j'ai pas de source !).
> 
> Le public MtF de Rowling est colossal (ce qui est tristement ironique). Gros argument représentatif, dans mon entourage (IRL comme virtuel), je ne compte plus les femmes qui placent Harry Potter au-dessus de tout le reste. Les hommes qui aiment, j'en connais, mais ceux qui adorent plus que tout, c'est rare (à titre personnel, je n'ai pas rencontré l'exemple). Le topic qui vient de s'ouvrir sur ce nouveau jeu commence presque par un témoignage "ma femme aime bien plus que moi". Coïncidence ? ^^


C'est une licence écrit par une femme, c'est en soit pas forcément totalement illogique que le public féminin puisse s'y retrouver plus . 
Concernant le reste de tes propos, tu emploies des termes comme MTF ou male gaze que je ne connais pas donc je ne vais pas entrer dans une partie du débat que je ne maitrise pas du tout. Tu sembles t'y connaitre mieux.
La seule chose que je peux dire est que j'ai vu à l'époque quand j'étais étudiant pas mal de fans masculins de la licence et qu'au cinéma, il y avait autant d'hommes que de femmes et c'était pas uniquement pour accompagner leur compagne. 




> Après je ne voulais pas et ne veux surtout pas vexer en parlant de ça. Je sais que le sujet est très sensible pour certains hommes qui pourraient y voir une remise en question de leur virilité. Que ce soit clair, aimer Harry Potter ne fait pas, à mes yeux, d'un homme, une personne efféminée. Je suis, du reste, assez d'accord avec le post de Molina. Ce que j'explique va se retrouver à des échelles différentes selon les strates, c-à-d. de façon plus flagrante chez les passionnés que chez les amatrices.


J'ai peut être pas du tout compris ce que je viens de mettre en citation mais j'ai l'impression que tu sous entendrai qu'on a été contre toi juste parce qu'on se sent blessé dans notre virilité. C'est bien ça?
Parce que si c'est ça, c'est complètement idiot comme raisonnement. Si c'est pas ça, au temps pour moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca ne s'impose pas. Personne ne te met un revolver sur la tempe en te demandant le numéro de ta CB.


Évidemment mais tu as compris ce que je voulais dire.




> Sinon, j'adhère majoritairement à tes réflexions, à ceci près que je ne sais pas si l'on peut considérer qu'il y a 180 à 200 "très bons jeux" par an. Déjà, des jeux finis au lancement, c'est de plus en plus rare. Mais alors, des gros, gros hits, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y en a pas plus qu'avant. Allez, de 5 à 10 par an, en étant généreux. En suivant les topics des GOTY de l'ami Catel, on voit bien les réactions. Avant 2005, il y avait des années de folie avec une foule de jeux véritablement d'anthologie. La nostalgie, l'embellissement des souvenirs, doit jouer un peu, certes. Mais quand même, je ne pense pas que la surproduction actuelle (ou la boulimie de certains joueurs faisant inexorablement grossir leur backlog parfois sans même jouer à ces jeux), rime avec qualité des produits.


J'ai parlé de bons jeux, pas de jeux d'anthologie ou très bons. Rien que les tests de canardpc et ce forum montrent qu'il y a plus de 5 à 10 bons jeux par an.
J'ose penser et surtout espérer pour cette industrie que 0,2% de bons jeux, cela reste une fourchette très basse parce qu'une industrie avec 99,8 % de produits moyens ou mauvais, c'est déjà pas très bon signe. Même avec 0,1% maintenant contre 0.2% avant soit 2 fois moins de bons jeux aujourd'hui en proportion comparé à avant,  ça ferait déjà 10 à 20 fois plus.

----------


## Megiddo

> J'ai parlé de bons jeux, pas de jeux d'anthologie ou très bons. Rien que les tests de canardpc et ce forum montrent qu'il y a plus de 5 à 10 bons jeux par an.
> J'ose penser et surtout espérer pour cette industrie que 0,2% de bons jeux, cela reste une fourchette très basse parce qu'une industrie avec 99,8 % de produits moyens ou mauvais, c'est déjà pas très bon signe. Même avec 0,1% maintenant contre 0.2% avant soit 2 fois moins de bons jeux aujourd'hui en proportion comparé à avant,  ça ferait déjà 10 à 20 fois plus.


Tu parles de "bons jeux", effectivement. Désolé pour cette erreur.

Après, les tests, je n'y accorde vraiment plus la même importance qu'avant. Je préfère autant les retours de nombre de canards dans les topics et j'ai l'impression que pour pas mal de gens, c'est pareil. Ca te donne un "sens commun" peut-être plus critique, mais qui fait consensus plus largement.

Test très simple : Comme ça, là, tout de suite, sans aller voir dans des listes et juste en se basant sur un raisonnement rapide en 20 secondes, sur vos souvenirs, donnez-moi 10 bombes, ou gros jeux, voire même les "bons jeux", de 2021. Ceux qui apparaissent comme une évidence.

.
.
.
.
.

Tu vois? Pas si simple, même sur les milliers de jeux qui sortent désormais annuellement. Bof, après, je ne cherche pas à prouver quoi que ce soit, le même raisonnement rapide serait peut-être aussi difficile sur des années plus lointaines et pourtant considérées comme très bonnes pour le jeu vidéo.  ::): 


Mais bref. Pardon pour cette parenthèse hors-sujet.

----------


## Kriegor

> Sans doute même pas un ppm des fans de la licence. Pas certain que ce soit représentatif. Internet c'est souvent qu'une infime frange de la population qui s'exprime et je ne pense pas que Harry potter soit une exception.


Si je la joue CPC 1er degré comme on me le fait à moi, je pourrais dire qu'en admettant que la planète terre soit constitué à 100% de fans de Harry Potter, il faudrait qu'il y ait moins de 8000 personnes sur Reddit et Meetup. C'est faux. Il y a 48 millions d'utilisateurs sur Reddit chaque mois, et 35 millions d'utilisateurs sur Meetup. Ils représentent donc, au minimum, 0,6% de la population mondiale. C'est beaucoup plus qu'un traditionnel panel de sondés.

Un autre point aussi est que internet est essentiel pour les fans. Je ne suis pas sociable mais j'ai besoin d'internet pour partager jeux vidéo parce que les passionnés comme moi, je ne les croise pas comme ça. Si tu es fan, même de Star Wars ou d'Harry Potter, tu vas tôt ou tard venir sur la toile pour faire un truc tout bête de fan, en parler et en parler, avec des personnes qui partagent ta passion. Donc les fans sont sur-représentés sur ces espaces d'échange.




> J'ai peut être pas du tout compris ce que je viens de mettre en citation mais j'ai l'impression que tu sous entendrai qu'on a été contre toi juste parce qu'on se sent blessé dans notre virilité. C'est bien ça?


Non. Ce type de discussion tape souvent droit dans le subconscient alors je préférais percer l'abcès.

----------


## Silver

> Quand on regarde les licences qui ont vraiment déplacé les foules : Star Wars, Le Seigneur des Anneaux, Matrix, Harry Potter, il y a quelque chose qui frappe quand même. Et pourtant les Harry Potter ont eux aussi des personnages de 1er plan essentiellement, et c'est un euphémisme, masculins. Ce sont eux aussi des oeuvres de science-fiction, d'aventure et d'action.
> 
> Alors il y a pas mal de théories mais une de celles qui revient le plus est que c'est une des rares (à cette époque) oeuvre explosive qui n'a pas été écrite avec un male gaze. Un peu la même raison pour laquelle Robin Hobb touche beaucoup plus les femmes et David Gemmell beaucoup plus les hommes alors que ce sont deux auteurs de fantasy (NON j'ai pas de source !).


Ça aurait peut-être plus sa place sur un topic de Canard Café, mais tu essaies de mettre au même niveau des films et des livres. Le public d'Harry Potter et le Seigneur des anneaux c'est majoritairement des lecteurs, pas ceux de Matrix et Star Wars.
Et parler de "male gaze" pour Matrix alors que, selon moi, on peut aujourd'hui les regarder justement sous le prisme de l'identité de genre vu le parcours des Wachowski, ça me semble déplacé. Neo et Trinity sont montrés comme des personnages androgynes tout au long des films et vont parfois même jusqu'à se confondre. Ça donne peut-être une piste sur la manière de les revoir.  :;):

----------


## Molina

> Tu parles de "bons jeux", effectivement. Désolé pour cette erreur.
> 
> Après, les tests, je n'y accorde vraiment plus la même importance qu'avant. Je préfère autant les retours de nombre de canards dans les topics et j'ai l'impression que pour pas mal de gens, c'est pareil. Ca te donne un "sens commun" peut-être plus critique, mais qui fait consensus plus largement.
> 
> Test très simple : Comme ça, là, tout de suite, sans aller voir dans des listes et juste en se basant sur un raisonnement rapide en 20 secondes, sur vos souvenirs, donnez-moi 10 bombes, ou gros jeux, voire même les "bons jeux", de 2021. Ceux qui apparaissent comme une évidence.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Mouai. Les premières fois c'est toujours important. J'écoute toujours mes premières musiques. Mes meilleurs livres sont souvent les premières fois d'un genre. Et le JV... ben c'est un peu pareil, même si je reconnais que des nouveaux jeux peuvent être très bien. Mais ils ont moins d'impact sur mes goûts que j'ai éduqué sur plusieurs années. 
Et ce n'est pas forcément de la nostalgie. 
Je parle souvent des jeux Bethesda. Je trouve ça toujours amusant de constater que le premier jeu Bethesda est souvent le meilleur pour la personne. Ceux qui ont commencé par Oblivion le préfèrent. Ceux avec Morro le prefèrent. C'est souvent une expérience unique pour le joueur qui n'a jamais vu ça. 

C'est à mon sens pour ça qu'on met autant de crédit à l'originalité. Parfois, y'a des jeux comme ça, pas mauvais, mais qui tombent dans l'oublie parce qu'ils n'ont rien d'original. Du coup si on a commencé tôt, ben les "meilleurs jeux de tous les temps" ils sont d'époque. Et on peut continuer à les apprécier de nos jours. Mais un gamin aujourd'hui, je pense que ces meilleurs jeux de tous le temps ça va être Hades, Elden Ring, The Witcher 3 etc. alors qu'on sait tous que ça n'arrive pas à la cheville de DOOM. 

Et je pense pourtant qu'il y a plus de meilleurs jeux aujourd'hui qu'à l'époque. Il en sort plus, et notamment plus d'indé de qualité. Le gamedesign est plus "juste" et fluide. Y'a moins de bug bloquant. Les DA sont beaucoup plus originales. Les thématiques narratives sont beaucoup plus variées et profondes. Mais globalement, on en a vu d'autres. Nous ne sommes plus dans une période où chaque année y'a un jeu qui invente son propre genre. 

Et surtout, manque de pot, je suis un enfant des années 90 où on m'a promis des univers entiers à explorer, pas des jeux de plateforme ou un action RPG dans un monde ouvert vide avec des PNJ nuls et sans journal de quêtes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

La fin d'une époque...  :Emo:

----------


## runner

> Si je la joue CPC 1er degré comme on me le fait à moi, je pourrais dire qu'en admettant que la planète terre soit constitué à 100% de fans de Harry Potter, il faudrait qu'il y ait moins de 8000 personnes sur Reddit et Meetup. C'est faux. Il y a 48 millions d'utilisateurs sur Reddit chaque mois, et 35 millions d'utilisateurs sur Meetup. Ils représentent donc, au minimum, 0,6% de la population mondiale. C'est beaucoup plus qu'un traditionnel panel de sondés.


Un panel de sondés, c'est pas juste le nombre mais c'est aussi la représentativité et là à voir si reddit et meetup sont des lieux pour ça.
 Faudrait voir si sur ces 48 millions, le % de fans d'harry potter soit en proportion les mêmes. 0,6% ça reste très peu au final et une infime proportion comme je l'ai dit.
Ppm c'était totalement exagéré mais c'était pour donner l'idée que ça représente très peu. J'ai fais mon marseillais de base sur ce coup là.  :^_^: 





> Un autre point aussi est que internet est essentiel pour les fans. Je ne suis pas sociable mais j'ai besoin d'internet pour partager jeux vidéo parce que les passionnés comme moi, je ne les croise pas comme ça. Si tu es fan, même de Star Wars ou d'Harry Potter, tu vas tôt ou tard venir sur la toile pour faire un truc tout bête de fan, en parler et en parler, avec des personnes qui partagent ta passion. Donc les fans sont sur-représentés sur ces espaces d'échange.


Sur les jeux vidéos, entre le nombre de joueurs qui aiment beaucoup jouer et ceux qui s'expriment sur internet, il y a un gouffre.
Je ne sais pas pour les films et les livres mais je doute que ce soit différent.





> Non. Ce type de discussion tape souvent droit dans le subconscient alors je préférais percer l'abcès.


Je crois que tu vas trop loin dans une analyse psy.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La fin d'une époque...


Pourquoi une ferme rachèterait les salles d'arcade de Sega? ::huh::

----------


## 564.3

> D'ailleurs, pour fermer la parenthèse, ce GT7, on a une infime chance de le voir un jour sur PC ou alors il va falloir se payer une PS5?


Je n'ai jamais vraiment joué à un GT (testé viteuf à l'occase), mais j'espère qu'il sortira un jour sur PC avec un mode VR  :Bave: 
Ou au moins que le mode PSVR2 sortira en même temps que le matos en rapport. C'est quasi certain, mais on verra…

----------


## Elma

> L'expertise à son paroxysme !
> 
> Bon vous avez vu le JDG sur les jeux Harry Potter ? Ben moi ce trailer il me fait penser à ces jeux de la 3e ou 4 génération où c'est un genre de monde ouvert dans Poudlard et où tu t'emmerdes 95% du temps.
> 
> EDIT : pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu l'épisode je vous le mets, c'est pour moi le meilleur JDG de tous les temps.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugs9...oueurDuGrenier
> 
> Bienvenue au lycée magique Georges Pompidou


Ahh le chateau de Fougère, belle endroit ! (la mafia Nesblog pour les plus vieux) 
Je suis pas d'accord avec tout ce qu'il dit, mais la vidéo est super bien faite.Y'a du gros taf ! 
 J'ai des super souvenirs de HP sur gamecube (mais je ne sais pas lequel c'est.)

----------


## ZenZ

Ouais manque juste Usul et les gars de 88mph (nostalgie  :Emo: )

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Enfin HB qui sort un bundle complètement ECLATE AU SOL pour soutenir l'Ukraine.

Par ici

B4B Satisfactory Endless Space 2, j'en passe et des moins pires. Il y a même Quantum Break (mais pas Control étrangement)

Plus de 3.7  millions déjà récoltés  (a 37$ le prix de base)

----------


## pipoop

Et pourquoi il est "éclaté au sol"?

----------


## Getz

> Enfin HB qui sort un bundle complètement ECLATE AU SOL


Faut arrêter de se forcer à utiliser des expressions de jeunes quand on sait pas ce que ça veut dire  ::P:

----------


## pipoop

> Faut arrêter de se forcer à utiliser des expressions de jeunes quand on sait pas ce que ça veut dire


 :;):

----------


## Drakkoone

Je comprends pas trop leur truc, "échange sur Steam" ou "échange sur autre plateforme", ça veux dire qu'on achète des clés à activer plutôt que des jeux qui se téléchargent sur Humble, c'est ça ? Ou on a les 2 ?

----------


## Higgins

Pour les jeux, c'est que des clés Steam sauf deux jeux sur GOG (Liberated et Wanderlust) et Max Payne 3 sur le Rockstar Club Moncuq.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Faut arrêter de se forcer à utiliser des expressions de jeunes quand on sait pas ce que ça veut dire


Excusez-moi, mais utiliser une expression négative voir péjorative pour encenser quelque chose c'est un truc que nous faisions tous dans notre prime jeunesse. 



Je refuse de changer cette règle Universelle. (et le bundle vient de passer les 4 millions de dollars tiens)

----------


## LeLiquid

> La fin d'une époque...


 :Emo: 

J'y étais. 

 :Emo:

----------


## Cyth

> Excusez-moi, mais utiliser une expression négative voir péjorative pour encenser quelque chose c'est un truc que nous faisions tous dans notre prime jeunesse. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je refuse de changer cette règle Universelle. (et le bundle vient de passer les 4 millions de dollars tiens)


Alors oui, mais ça passe mieux à l'oral de faire ce genre d'ironie et là c'était pas vraiment perceptible.

----------


## pipoop

> Alors oui, mais ça passe mieux à l'oral de faire ce genre d'ironie et là c'était pas vraiment perceptible.


si peu

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,


2 5.3 millions de dollars en moins d’un jour pour l’Humble *Bundle Stand With Ukraine*, et probablement beaucoup plus à la sortie de cette revue de presse. C’est la magie des clés Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/humbles-stan...ss-than-a-day/

https://www.thegamer.com/humble-bund...ion-donations/

https://www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle


Doomfist passe de DPS à tank en passant d’*Overwatch* premier du nom au deuxième épisode, dont l’intérêt reste toujours à prouver. La bêta fermée commencera d’ailleurs le 26 Avril, exclusivement sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/doomfist-is-...zard-confirms/

https://www.millenium.org/news/388379.html

La présentation de la mise à jour 6.1 pour *Final Fantasy XIV* aura lieu le 1er Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...live-letter-70

Le jeu d’aventures – RPG en VR *Outlier* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/vr-outlier-est-so...cces-anticipe/




Si vous jouez à *Destiny 2*, dépensez vos jetons de l’Iron Banner. Parce que c’est Bungie qui le dit :

https://gamerant.com/destiny-2-playe...banner-tokens/

*Snoop Dog dans Kalof.* Parce que :

https://gamerant.com/snoop-dogg-call...ard-confirmed/

Des infos sur le *jeu de catch de l’AEW*, qui aura donc un mode histoire :

https://gamerant.com/aew-video-game-...-thunder-rosa/





Parlant de catch, *WWE 2k22* s’est d’ores et déjà vendu deux fois plus que l’opus précédent, le gros mollard glaireux WWE 2k20 :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...digital-charts

Dites-moi si ça vous rappelle quelque chose. Le Game As A Service *Babylon’s Fall* s’est planté bien comme il faut. Mais bon, le jeu n’est pas mort selon Square Enix et va se rattraper et continue comme prévu. Pour vous donner une piste, le dernier pic de Marvel’s Avengers est à 357 joueurs simultanés sur Steam. Non, je ne me moque pas, même pas vrai :

https://kotaku.com/babylon-s-fall-ni...ive-1848674731
https://wccftech.com/babylons-fall-l...spite-reviews/

https://steamcharts.com/app/997070

Morrowind dans *Skyrim* :

https://wccftech.com/skyrim-morrowind-mod/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...5048?tab=files




Les configurations minimale et recommandée pour *The Quarry* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-quarr...been-revealed/

Hironori Okayama, Le producteur de *Chocobo GP* s’excuse d’un peu tout. Les prix de certains trucs en monnaie du jeu ont baissé. Enfin, vous l’avez compris, il s’excuse surtout que le fait de vendre un jeu avec des mécaniques de free-to-play 50 euros ne soit pas passé :

https://www.thegamer.com/chocobo-gp-producer-bugs-dlc/

https://square-enix-games.com/en_GB/...cer-chocobo-gp

Où on parle de l’évolution des jeux vidéo *Pokémon* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15452...e-nintendo.htm

Le jeu de colonisation de Mars *Per Aspera* a droit au multijoueur en coop dans la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/per-aspera/multiplayer-release

Traitor ‘s Moon, le prochain événement de *Hunt: Showdown* commence le 24 Mars :

https://nofrag.com/une-bande-annonce...hunt-showdown/




La 5ème saison de l’*Overwatch League* doit bientôt commencer et n’a pourtant toujours pas de sponsor. Marrant, c’est comme si Blizzard avait une grosse casserole dont il n’arrivait pas à se débarrasser vu qu’il fait rien pour… :

https://kotaku.com/overwatch-league-...fth-1848676477


Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une fuite), la toute nouvelle *Nvidia RTX 3090 Ti* sera vendue à 4.000$ chez les revendeurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/leaked-nvidi...le-dollar4000/

Le *Steam Deck* peut streamer le Xbox Cloud :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/steam-dec...aming-support/

Voyage to the Sunken City, la prochaine extension d’*Hearthstone* sera disponible le 12 Avril :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/hearthsto...ansion-reveal/




La *Summer Games Done Quick 2022* aura lieu dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable du 26 Juin au 3 Juillet :

https://www.thegamer.com/summer-game...ictions-dates/

*Gran Turismo 7* est devenu le jeu le plus mal noté de Sony sur Metacritic. Comme quoi rajouter les microtransactions par une mise à jour, ça s’est vu :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388405.html

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...on-metacritic/

Un exploit sur *Elden Ring* permet à un envahisseur de faire cracher votre heu et corrompre votre sauvegarde :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elden-ring/...te-falling-fix





Un mur, quelque part dans *Elden Ring*, disparait après reçu 50 coups. Les joueurs se demandent si c’est un bug ou une feature. En ce qui me concerne, je me demande surtout si le joueur à la vase de la découverte passe son temps à cogner 50 fois dans tous les murs qu’il rencontre dans le jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...-wall-50-hits/


Une enquête sur les conditions de travail dans les studios *Mountains*, *Fullbright*, *Funomena*, et *Moon Studios* révèle que c’est pas top voire franchement insupportable :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/mo...ement-toxique/

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...motional-abuse

https://www.pcgamer.com/two-reports-...indie-studios/

https://gamerant.com/indie-developers-harassment/








*Moon Studios* a répondu :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...ism-racism-and

Et en résumé :









Sans déconner, je veux bien arrêter de me moquer des *NFTs* et des entreprises qui se lancent dedans à corps perdu … mais quand même :





*Nobody.live* est un site qui vous envoie sur les streams Twitch que personne ne regarde :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/this-webs...e-is-watching/

*Wordle*, oui, mais sur la Formule 1 :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-formula-1-gridle/


Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Stelarc

> Parlant de catch, *WWE 2k22* s’est d’ores et déjà vendu deux fois plus que l’opus précédent, le gros mollard glaireux WWE 2k20 :


Nan la WWE c'est du divertissement sportif pas du catch. ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Les configurations minimale et recommandée pour *The Quarry* :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/the-quarr...been-revealed/


J'ai regardé la bande annonce du jeu, j'ai cru voir la bande annonce d'une film pour ado de qualité ultra médiocre.
C'est pas rassurant.

----------


## eeepc35

C'est l'ambience recherché.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs, pour fermer la parenthèse, ce GT7, on a une infime chance de le voir un jour sur PC ou alors il va falloir se payer une PS5?


Il est dans le leak des jeux ayant un repertoire sur  Steam à sortir. Ca ne veut pas dire que le jeu va forcement sortir (l'idée peut être abandonné), mais ne tous cas, une version PC existe. Et ce leak, très contesté au départ, a sorti des tas d'exclus à posteriori.

Pour les jeux Sony, GT7/Ratchet/GoT/returnal/sackboy/Horizon 2 sont prévus.

----------


## runner

> C'est l'ambience recherché.


Si tu cherches à mimer un truc nul, c'est un concept. :ouaiouai:

----------


## pipoop

et le doublage...
y as rien qui va dans cette bande annonce

----------


## eeepc35

> Si tu cherches à mimer un truc nul, c'est un concept.


Pas nul, culte  :B):

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,


7.6 millions de dollars 7.8 millions d’euros quand j’écris ses lignes pour le Humble Bundle Stand For Ukraine :

https://gamerant.com/humble-bundle-s...l-7-6-million/

https://www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle

Epic Games donnera tous les bénéfices de *Fortnite* réalisés du 20 Mars au 3 Avril à l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine. Microsoft donne aussi sa part des achats sur la même période :

https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/f...ef-for-ukraine

Si *Valve* a suspendu les paiements aux studios russes et ukrainiens, c’est parce que leur banque leur impose d’avoir un intermédiaire pour les paiements dans les deux pays. Ce qui est bien étrange :

https://wccftech.com/steam-cuts-off-...s-and-ukraine/






Bande-annonce de la nouvelle saison du 3ème chapitre de *Fortnit*e. La possibilité de faire du Parkour est rajoutée et les lances-toiles de Spiderman, qui permettait de se balancer de bâtiment en bâtiment comme … Daredevil dans le film avec Ben Affleck, sont remisés au fond du grenier. Ha, et il n’est plus possible de construire des machins pendant 9 jours :

https://fr.ign.com/fortnite/58871/ne...-fait-du-bruit

https://www.millenium.org/news/388407.html




https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/parkour-climbing









Le jeu d’horreur *Remorse: The List* sortira le 22 Avril sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/remorse-the-list-...reur-hongrois/




Le jeu de bagarre *DNF Duel* sortira le 28 Juin sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/dnf-duel-...sortie-487909/




Le prochain DLC-perso pour *Guilty Gear Strive* sera disponible le 28 Mars pour ceux ayant le season pass, le 31 Mars pour les autres. Divers machins seront aussi ajoutés pour la fin de la 1ère saison du jeu et pour la 2ème saison, en particulier le crossplay :

https://www.actugaming.net/guilty-ge...ssplay-487863/

https://wccftech.com/guilty-gear-str...-pc-announced/




La mise à jour 2.3 pour *Marvel’s Avengers* sera déployée le 24 Mars (pic à 547 joueurs simultanés sur Steam hier) :

https://gamerant.com/marvels-avenger...k-fury-return/





Où on parle du parcours de *Hidetaka Miyazaki*. Il a commencé comme comptable, ce qui explique des choses :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15462...-mythiques.htm

Grosse mise à jour hier pour *Prop Night* avec l’ajout remarqué d’un coussin-péteur :

https://gamewave.fr/propnight/propni...eau-survivant/

Pour les 15 ans de *Lord Of The Rings Online*, les extensions Seige of Mirkwood, Rise of Isengard, Mines of Moria, Riders of Rohan, et Helm's Deep deviennent gratuites pour toujours. Les membres VIP ont droit en plus à Mordor, Minas Morgul, et War of the Three Peak. Des races et des carrières deviennent aussi gratuites, en plus d’autres modifications et ajouts :

https://www.thegamer.com/lord-of-the...pansions-free/

Où on parle de *Tetris* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15455...n-createur.htm




Il est impossible de re-télécharger des jeux possédés sur *Wii* ou *DSi* depuis plusieurs jours :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...from-nintendo/

Où on parle de travailler indirectement pour *Riot*, que ce soit en tant que joueur pro ou commentateur d’un de leurs jeux :

https://www.dexerto.com/esports/rich...world-1786864/

*Oblivion* a 16 ans :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-elder-s.../morrowind-mod






*Meta-Facebook* est poursuivi en Australie pour les publicités sur son réseau social concernant des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies :

https://www.thegamer.com/facebook-me...brity-lawsuit/



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## runner

Le *reboot de Descent* va pouvoir enfin sortir après la fin de la bataille juridique entre Little Orbit et les développeurs. Cela durait depuis 2 ans environ.
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/littl...130000700.html



> Matt Scott, President and CEO of Little Orbit added: "Both parties know this has been a challenging situation for all involved, and Little Orbit will be providing more details soon for the rest of the game's development schedule and release."
> 
> Eric Peterson, President of Descendent, stated: "We are happy to have this matter resolved, and look forward to the fans getting the game we built released."

----------


## runner

Le teaser de la nouvelle démo temps réel de l'unity engine.


40 fps en 4K avec une 3090.

----------


## odji

> Le teaser de la nouvelle démo temps réel de l'unity engine.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXYUNrgqWUU
> 40 fps en 4K avec une 3090.


With ultra settings, it runs at 4k 30fps (average of 40fps) on an i7 cpu and rtx 3090.  We've prepared other quality settings to run it on lower hw targets, including consoles. *4k is upscaled - with DLSS on supported hw.*  

https://mobile.twitter.com/robcupisz...74912984117253

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le teaser de la nouvelle démo temps réel de l'unity engine.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXYUNrgqWUU
> 40 fps en 4K avec une 3090.


C'est bluffant  ::O: 

Difficile de croire que le personnage n'est pas une actrice sur fond vert. Je ne crois pas avoir déjà vu un tel rendu de personnage 3D en temps réel. Impressionnant.

----------


## Bart

Ben Detroit BH met la barre très très haut et je suis pas sûr que ça rivalise, ou pas tant que ça.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ben Detroit BH met la barre très très haut et je suis pas sûr que ça rivalise, ou pas tant que ça.


C'est à des années lumières derrière cette démo Detroit, même si les personnages sont bien faits.

----------


## Bart

Ben... non.
Et sûrement pas à "des années lumières". Des années lumières de cette vidéo, c'est le pixel.

----------


## Orhin

> C'est bluffant 
> 
> Difficile de croire que le personnage n'est pas une actrice sur fond vert. Je ne crois pas avoir déjà vu un tel rendu de personnage 3D en temps réel. Impressionnant.


Vu sur un écran 4k c'est clairement balaise.
Perso je n'arrive pas à différencier d'un vrai acteur sur un seul visionnage (là où le décors fait par contre toujours un peu "synthétique").

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ben... non.
> Et sûrement pas à "des années lumières". Des années lumières de cette vidéo, c'est le pixel.


J'arrive pas à trouver une bonne capture pour illustrer le truc mais désolé les personnages de Detroit font clairement jeux vidéo à côté, c'est criant. Et pourtant ils sont plutôt réussis pour du JV temps réel.

Là pour la première fois, à ma connaissance, on a un personnage synthétique, animé en temps réel, qu'il est difficile de distinguer d'un vrai acteur filmé. Celui qui s'en rapproche le plus c'était la démo Matrix qui est sorti il n'y a pas longtemps, mais c'était pas à ce niveau-là non plus.

Les textures, les animations, les cheveux, les yeux, tout est parfait et crédible. Et en temps réel, on fait aussi bien (mieux ?) en précalculé évidemment, depuis longtemps, mais là c'est un truc qu'on pourra faire tourner chez soit sur son PC (à condition d'avoir un très gros PC  ::ninja::  ).

Le gros plan sur le visage à la fin est assez incroyable.

Et je suis d'accord sur le fait que les environnements font plus synthétiques. ça reste super joli mais on a déjà vu ça ailleurs pour le coup.

----------


## Magnarrok

Je trouve quand même que quand elle ne regarde pas la caméra bizarrement j'ai l'impression d'être dans la vallée de l'étrange...

----------


## Erkin_

Mais non, donnez moi du Cyberpunk 2.  ::'(: 




Edit : Passage sur l'unreal engine 5.  ::O:

----------


## Kahanha

Ca veut dire qu'on va encore suivre un Witcher ? C'est une amulette de sorceleur si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Mais non, donnez moi du Cyberpunk 2. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Passage sur l'unreal engine 5.


Alors moi aussi je veux bien un Cyberpunk 2 (enfin pas tout de suite, finissez d'abord le premier), mais je dis pas non à une nouvelle série de jeux dans l'univers de The Witcher  :Bave:

----------


## Kahanha

> Ben... non.
> Et sûrement pas à "des années lumières". Des années lumières de cette vidéo, c'est le pixel.


Pour rappel

----------


## runner

> Mais non, donnez moi du Cyberpunk 2. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Passage sur l'unreal engine 5.


Content de voir qu'ils font un nouveau the witcher même si ça devrait être sans Geralt.

Ils abandonnent finalement leur redengine.




> One of the core aspects of our internal RED 2.0 Transformation is a much stronger focus on technology, and our cooperation with Epic Games is based on this principle. From the outset, we did not consider a typical licensing arrangement; both we and Epic see this as a long-term, fulfilling tech partnership. It is vital for CD Projekt Red to have the technical direction of our next game decided from the earliest possible phase as; in the past, we spent a lot of resources and energy to evolve and adapt REDengine with every subsequent game release. This cooperation is so exciting, because it will elevate development predictability and efficiency, while simultaneously granting us access to cutting-edge game development tools. I can’t wait for the great games we’re going to create using Unreal Engine 5!


Ils ont peut être du galérer avec leur moteur 3d pour l'adapter au niveau de la concurrence ou alors ça coute trop chère pour prendre une telle décision.

----------


## Bart

Ou alors Epic les a approchés depuis un moment suite aux galères avec CBPK et leur a proposé amitié, confiance et paquet de thunes en échange de UE + exclu epic games.

----------


## Vroum

Il n'y a pas d'exclu Epic Games.

----------


## Bart

Ou alors Epic les a approchés depuis un moment suite aux galères avec CBPK et leur a proposé amitié, confiance et paquet de thunes en échange de UE + exclu epic games. 

 ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

> Ca veut dire qu'on va encore suivre un Witcher ? C'est une amulette de sorceleur si je ne m'abuse.


Ecole du chat vu la forme des oreilles

----------


## runner

> Il n'y a pas d'exclu Epic Games.


Y avait-il besoin de le préciser?
CD Projekt ayant GOG, une exclu EGS est déjà impossible.
Je me demande même pourquoi la question leur a été posée, à croire que ceux qui posent des questions ne réfléchissent pas. C'est un peu comme si Valve utilisait l'unreal engine et que quelqu'un allait demander si le jeu sortirait en exclu sur l'EGs et pas sur steam.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ou alors Epic les a approchés depuis un moment suite aux galères avec CBPK et leur a proposé amitié, confiance et paquet de thunes en échange de UE + exclu epic games.


Vroum, en fait si tu as raison de préciser. Certains croient encore au complot des méchants EPic. :^_^:

----------


## Bibik

> Y avait-il besoin de le préciser?
> CD Projekt ayant GOG, une exclu EGS est déjà impossible.


Ouais enfin vu l'état de GOG ça me parait pas dingue de croire que dans le futur ils finissent par lâcher le truc.

----------


## nemra

En complément sur l'accord Epic/Cdpr
https://www.cdprojekt.com/en/investo...ort-no-7-2022/


Première surprise, c'est pas limité à l'UE5 :



> According to the Agreement, *the Company has the right to develop and distribute games based on Unreal Engine 4, 5 and further versions*.


Cela concerne aussi l'Unreal engine 4.

Le detail qui explique la chose :



> *The agreement was concluded for a period of 15 years with a prolongation option. It places no restriction on the number of games developed with the use of Unreal Engine.* It also provides for dedicated technical support on the part of Epic for games published by the Company.


Dans les faits, c'est pas un accord pour l'UE5, mais un accord pour l'UE en générale pour une période de 15 ans prolongeable en échange du développement d'un système UE par CDPR.


C'est un sacré deal, et la fin d'une époque: adieu le RED engine.

Pas impossible non plus de voir une version UE5 de Cyberpunk apparaitre dans les années à venir, je m'attend presque à voir Epic fusionner avec CDPR prochainement.

----------


## runner

> Ouais enfin vu l'état de GOG ça me parait pas dingue de croire que dans le futur ils finissent par lâcher le truc.


Je ne vois pas comment on peut penser ça à l'heure actuelle. De plus, CDP a toujours sorti ses jeux sur les autres stores donc aucune possibilité d'en faire une exclusivité. Ce n'est absolument pas dans la philosophie du studio.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En complément sur l'accord Epic/Cdpr
> https://www.cdprojekt.com/en/investo...ort-no-7-2022/
> 
> 
> Première surprise, c'est pas limité à l'UE5 :
> 
> 
> Cela concerne aussi l'Unreal engine 4.
> 
> ...


Comme j'ai écrit au dessus, cela doit être du aux problèmes de maintenir leur moteur à jour face à la concurrence. Les problèmes et retards de développement de Cyberpunk ne sont pas peut être pas étrangers à ça. CDP a du se rendre compte que c'était très difficile de maintenir un moteur au top pour eux surtout quand ils ont du voir qu'il y avait mieux ou au moins aussi bien ailleurs sans les problèmes. 
La scalabilité sur les différentes consoles avec les problèmes des versions ps4 et xbox one ont peut être aussi été un facteur décisif car leur moteur ne doit peut être pas facilement s'adapter aux différentes plateformes contrairement à l'UE.
Si ça peut permettre à CDP de pouvoir développer plus sereinement, ce sera une bonne chose.

----------


## KiwiX

> Je ne vois pas comment on peut penser ça à l'heure actuelle. De plus, CDP a toujours sorti ses jeux sur les autres stores donc aucune possibilité d'en faire une exclusivité. Ce n'est absolument pas dans la philosophie du studio.


C'était pas dans les habitudes du studio de sortir un jeu dans un état plutôt déplorable puis 

Spoiler Alert! 


TW3

 CP77 est arrivé  ::trollface::

----------


## Aza

Tw4 hypeeeeeeeee over 9999999999999999999999

----------


## runner

> C'était pas dans les habitudes du studio de sortir un jeu dans un état plutôt déplorable puis 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> TW3
> 
>  CP77 est arrivé


Beaucoup l'ont oublié mais TW1 était sorti dans un état pas top au début. La enhanced edition était sortie 1 an après et avait corrigé beaucoup de bugs.
Cyberpunk a eu un développement chaotique et vu l'immensité du projet et le développement de pleins de versions, 5 en parallèle donc des versions pour vieilles consoles alors que pour TW3 c'était uniquement 3, ça n'a pas du aider. 
GOG fait partit de la philosophie de CDP depuis leur début donc cela n'a rien à voir. GOG peut fermer un jour s'il devient trop déficitaire, tout est possible comme steam qui se ferait racheter par EPIC avec half life 3 exclu EGS, mais à l'heure actuelle, GOG existe toujours donc penser qu'ils peuvent annoncer une exclu EGS d'un prochain jeu n'a aucun sens.

----------


## Sannom

Le plus gros soucis de TW1, c'était les temps de chargement. Je me rappelle encore que c'est le patch 1.4 qui les a beaucoup améliorés. Et après il y avait eu le coup foireux de l'annonce de la version console, que j'appellerai "Diablo Immortals à la Blizzcon mais en 2009".

----------


## Maalak

Il y aura des gros DLC sur CP77, comme ce fut le cas pour TW3, ou le jeu restera juste sur sa base avec quelques mises à jour gratuites de temps en temps ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi,


L’Ukraine lance des *NFT* pour financer des équipements de protections :

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...n-invasion-war





10 millions de dollars Presque 10 millions d’euros récoltés par le *Humble Bundle Stand For Ukraine*. A noter qu’Humble Bundle est temporairement à court de clés Back 4 Blood mais les enverra dès qu’ils les auront reçues :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-for-charity/

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847877.html

https://www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle

*Chernobylite* a lancé un DLC dont les profits seront reversés aux œuvres humanitaires en Ukraine :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Charity_Pack/

*Fortnite* a récupéré 36 millions de dollars en une journée pour l’aide à l’Ukraine en reversant les bénéfices de ses microtransactions :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...lion-in-1-day/






Le jeu d’horreur *The Closing Shift* est disponible sur Steam. C’est aussi le cas du jeu d’enquête-horreur *Cat Museum* et du jeu de gestion *Office Management 101* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...march-21-2022/










Le tactical-RPG *Relayer* sort le 24 Mars sur PlayStation :et présente ses systèmes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050847851.html




Il sera bientôt possible de déplacer sa maison dans *Stardew Valley* :

https://gamewave.fr/stardew-valley/s...ot-disponible/

Omega Rugal sera un perso-DLC gratuit pour King Of Fighters XV, qui sera disponible le 14 Avril :

https://www.actugaming.net/king-of-f...-rugal-488112/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *Freedom Planet 2* sortira le 13 Septembre sur PC et consoles :

https://gamerant.com/freedom-planet-...led-confirmed/








L’exploit qui permettait de pirater sans forcer les joueurs envahis dans les *Dark Souls* est apparemment fixé dans Elden Ring, même si l’autre problème de sauvegarde corrompue persiste :

https://wccftech.com/dark-souls-rce-...ed-elden-ring/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order 2* sera montré le 4 Mai :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-wars-j...-reveal-may-4/

Pour ceux qui ne le savaient pas, *It Takes Two* est le jeu de 2021 le plus récompensé :

https://www.thegamer.com/it-takes-two-most-awards-2021/

Dans l’extension Blood and Wine de *The Witcher 3*, Vivienne meurt bien 7 ans (en jeu) après que vous ayez brisé la malédiction l’affectant :

https://fr.ign.com/the-witcher-3/588...3-a-ete-trouve





Le nouveau jeu de Ken et Roberta Williams est un remake de *Colossal Cave Adventure*, leur premier jeu textuel :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/colossal-ca...adventure-game

*PlayStation* s’est payé Haven Studios, la nouvelle boite de Jade Raymond :

https://noisypixel.net/playstation-a...haven-studios/

Le jeu de plateformes *Nine Solds*, par Red Candle Games (Detention et Devotion), a rempli son objectif kickstarter en un jour :

https://noisypixel.net/red-candle-ga...e-sols-funded/





*The Witcher: A New Saga Begins* est en développement par CD Project Red sous Unreal Engine 5, en collaboration avec Epic, mais sans exclu EGS :

https://kotaku.com/witcher-a-new-sag...red-1848680592

Une heure de gameplay pour *Lego Star Wars The Skywalker Saga*, qui sort le 5 Avril :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...saga-gameplay/




*Godfall* finit son exclusivité sur l’EGS et sur PlayStation le 7 Avril, et sortira en version Ultimate dans les autres magasins et sur XBox :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/go.../1100-6501739/




90.000 joueurs ont été bannis de *Kalof* la semaine dernière :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/90.../1100-6501725/

La sortie du RTS *Starship Troopers: Terran Command* est retardée au 16 Juin (à un moment, il devait sortir en 2020) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...unches-in-june

Beaucoup trop de gens oublient qu’on peut faire se battre des bestioles entre elles dans *Elden Ring* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-rin...st-each-other/

George RR Martin n’a pas caché ses initiales partout dans *Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/george-rr-ma...se-apparently/

La nouvelle aventure de *Sea Of Thieves* sera disponible Jeudi :

https://www.polygon.com/22989302/sea...r-announcement





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Ubisoft* préparerait une présentation, initialement prévu avant l’E3 mais finalement déplacée, pour parler d’une vingtaine de jeux en développement dont Skull & Bones, la suite d’Immortal Fényx Rising et un Prince Of Persia en 2.5D :

https://www.actugaming.net/ubisoft-s...rising-488349/

Pour *Hogwars Legacy*, ça coutera 70 euros pour la version old gen et 80 euros pour la next gen. Et puis c’est tout :

https://www.actugaming.net/hogwarts-...ou-non-488328/

La mise à jour 16.2 Pour *Player Unknown BattleGrounds : Battlegrounds* sera déployée le 24 Mars :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/pu...du-patch-16-2/


Les vidéos de *Destiny* sont strikées à la chaine sur Youtube … Même les vidéos de Bungie, sans que le studio soit au courant. Il semble qu’un petit malin se fasse plaisir avec le système tout pété de réclamations de Youtube. Un créateur de contenu semble avoir pu récupérer ses vidéos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/no-one-is-sa...t-even-bungie/

https://kotaku.com/bungie-destiny-2-...e-c-1848678292





https://www.thegamer.com/bungie-copy...y-2-aztecross/

Pour ceux ayant oublié, *Internet Explorer 11* ne sera plus supporté le 15 Juin :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...e-15-juin.html

*Unity Game Services* sortira de bêta en Juin :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/21/u...-beta-in-june/

Une nouvelle démo pour une cinématique sous Unity :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388456.html









Une série animée *Tekken*, sous-titré Bloodline, sur Netlfix dans l’année :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...n-video-398769

----------


## KOUB

Selon l’acteur doublant l’*Agent 47* dans les jeux, la série télé a été abandonnée … En même temps, vus les films … Rappelez-vous :

https://www.thegamer.com/agent-47-vo...man-tv-series/




Le documentaire sur le développement de *Black Mesa* est sorti :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...der-48390.html




Où on parle du *harcèlement sexuel dans le Metaverse* et de l’absence complète de réaction de tout le monde ou à peu près :

https://www.vogue.co.uk/arts-and-lif...-the-metaverse

Le questionnaire d’application de Steve Jobs à Atari allait être mis aux enchères accompagné d’un *NFT du machin* … jusqu’à ce que la maison d’enchères se rende compte que le questionnaire n’était probablement pas authentique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/auction-over...amid-disarray/

Il n’est plus possible de louer ou d’acheter des films par l’application *Apple TV* en passant par Google ou Android TV. Marrant, on dirait qu’Apple veut pas payer les 30% de Gabelle à Google … :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-disables-p...atf-1848679546




Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## KiwiX

> Beaucoup l'ont oublié mais TW1 était sorti dans un état pas top au début. La enhanced edition était sortie 1 an après et avait corrigé beaucoup de bugs.
> Cyberpunk a eu un développement chaotique et vu l'immensité du projet et le développement de pleins de versions, 5 en parallèle donc des versions pour vieilles consoles alors que pour TW3 c'était uniquement 3, ça n'a pas du aider. 
> GOG fait partit de la philosophie de CDP depuis leur début donc cela n'a rien à voir. GOG peut fermer un jour s'il devient trop déficitaire, tout est possible comme steam qui se ferait racheter par EPIC avec half life 3 exclu EGS, mais à l'heure actuelle, GOG existe toujours donc penser qu'ils peuvent annoncer une exclu EGS d'un prochain jeu n'a aucun sens.


Ouep, je sais bien, c'était surtout pour le troll. A noter que malgré tout ça, je me farcis ma sauvegarde depuis TW1 Enhanced et l'intégration a fonctionnée sur tous les jeux de la série, sans le moindre souci. 

Et pour le côté exclue epic, clairement je pense que ça sera les seuls à ne pas le faire vu qu'ils sortent tout systématiquement sur plusieurs systèmes, comme CP77 l'a fait notamment (au moins, il est full bug sur toutes les plateformes, c'est beau).

----------


## runner

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Ubisoft* préparerait une présentation, initialement prévu avant l’E3 mais finalement déplacée, pour parler d’une vingtaine de jeux en développement dont Skull & Bones, la suite d’Immortal Fényx Rising et *un Prince Of Persia en 2.5D* :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/ubisoft-s...rising-488349/


Ce serait la meilleure annonce d'ubisoft depuis des années.  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
Je crois que j'attends ça depuis l’âme du guerrier que j'avais trouvé décevant car trop orienté combat au détriment de la plateforme. Ce serait génial un prince of persia origin comme l'a été rayman origins. Si c'est dans la veine d'ori, ça peut être encore que mieux tant ori est un des meilleurs jeux de plateforme jamais sortit.
Le titre qui me redonnerait enfin un petit espoir en Ubisoft.

----------


## Maalak

Moi, j'ai surtout retenu d'il y a quelques temps que ça frémirait du côté de la licence Might & Magic. Cette présentation peut s'avérer bien intéressante.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est au tour du studio tchèque Amanita Design (Machinarium, Botanicula, etc.) de faire un geste pour l'Ukraine : tous les profits de la semaine à venir sur la licence Samorost et sur Botanicula seront reversés à la branche locale de l'ONG Caritas afin de fournir des biens de première nécessité aux Ukrainiens frappés par la guerre.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...37830104632157




Si vous n'aviez jamais joué à un P'n'C Amanita, c'est l'occasion idéale pour aller acheter *Botanicula* par exemple.  ::):

----------


## runner

> Moi, j'ai surtout retenu d'il y a quelques temps que ça frémirait du côté de la licence Might & Magic. Cette présentation peut s'avérer bien intéressante.


D'après la source de rumeurs, ça parle de pleins de titres d'ubisoft mais pas de might&magic. Quand on voit les derniers titres utilisant la licence comme clash of heores ou duel of champions ou Might & Magic: Elemental Guardians ou l'annulé dont je ne me souviens plus du nom, je ne suis pas certain qu'un nouveau jeu estampillé might&magic apporte quelque chose d'intéressant sauf de la déception. Je les vois mal faire un nouvel heroes ou un might&magic RPG XI qui sont les véritables racines de la licence. Si c'est pour un reboot de la série de RPG façon action-rpg à la assassin's creed ou skyrim ou un heroes ultra édulcoré niveau gameplay, je préfère qu'ils s'abstiennent.
A la rigueur un Dark messiah 2 mais même là, autant utiliser une nouvelle licence vu que l'univers avec les derniers titres a été vidé de tout ce qu'il possédait.

----------


## Erkin_

> Ils abandonnent finalement leur redengine.
> 
> 
> Ils ont peut être du galérer avec leur moteur 3d pour l'adapter au niveau de la concurrence ou alors ça coute trop chère pour prendre une telle décision.


Faudrait que From Software réalise le même changement.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Faudrait que From Software réalise le même changement.


Et Bethesda aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> D'après la source de rumeurs, ça parle de pleins de titres d'ubisoft mais pas de might&magic. Quand on voit les derniers titres utilisant la licence comme clash of heores ou duel of champions ou Might & Magic: Elemental Guardians ou l'annulé dont je ne me souviens plus du nom, je ne suis pas certain qu'un nouveau jeu estampillé might&magic apporte quelque chose d'intéressant sauf de la déception.


Pour toi sans doute mais je ne serais pas contre un nouveau Clash Of Heroes.

----------


## Kriegor

> Pour toi sans doute mais je ne serais pas contre un nouveau Clash Of Heroes.


Je te rejoins totalement.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Ce serait la meilleure annonce d'ubisoft depuis des années. 
> Je crois que j'attends ça depuis l’âme du guerrier que j'avais trouvé décevant car trop orienté combat au détriment de la plateforme. Ce serait génial un prince of persia origin comme l'a été rayman origins. Si c'est dans la veine d'ori, ça peut être encore que mieux tant ori est un des meilleurs jeux de plateforme jamais sortit.
> Le titre qui me redonnerait enfin un petit espoir en Ubisoft.


Moi c'est Prince of Persia 2 qui avait obsédé mes pensées adolescentes, après le 1. Ce démarrage sur les chapeaux de roues, à travers la fenêtre et jusqu'au bateau, ces contrées mystérieuses et dangereuses  ::wub:: 
J'espère aussi un bon PoP en 2D, avec pourquoi pas quelques mécaniques de metroidvania ou quelques autres bonnes idées. Quand Ubi veut bien se sortir les doigts du fondement ils sont capables du meilleur. Ça rend d'autant plus triste leurs craquages.

----------


## runner

> Pour toi sans doute mais je ne serais pas contre un nouveau Clash Of Heroes.


Pas besoin d'utiliser la licence Might&Magic pour un nouveau clash of heroes car le premier n'avait de lien avec la licence que le nom.
Si c'est pour faire des jeux estampillés might&magic dont le lien n'est que le nom, autant ne pas utiliser le nom et sortir les jeux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi c'est Prince of Persia 2 qui avait obsédé mes pensées adolescentes, après le 1. Ce démarrage sur les chapeaux de roues, à travers la fenêtre et jusqu'au bateau, ces contrées mystérieuses et dangereuses 
> J'espère aussi un bon PoP en 2D, avec pourquoi pas quelques mécaniques de metroidvania ou quelques autres bonnes idées. Quand Ubi veut bien se sortir les doigts du fondement ils sont capables du meilleur. Ça rend d'autant plus triste leurs craquages.


C'est comme toi. POP 2 était très bien. Depuis l'orientation 3D dont seul sands of time pouvait se prévaloir de la qualité des 2 premiers en 2D à mon humble avis malgré ses défauts, j'attends le retour d'un POP en 2D.
C'est déjà bon signe qu'il n'y ait pas de rumeurs pour faire un assassin's creed like avec la skin Prince of persia car c'est ce que je pouvais craindre.

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est déjà bon signe qu'il n'y ait pas de rumeurs pour faire un assassin's creed like avec la skin Prince of persia car c'est ce que je pouvais craindre.


A la place, on aura un Battle Royal dans l'univers de Prince of Persia.

----------


## Azerty

Nouveau report de date de sortie pour *King Arthur: Knight's Tale* qui est maintenant prévu pour le 26 avril.
Le jeu avait pris un petit +10€ au passage -je viens de le découvrir- un poil après le 1er report de mi janvier.

----------


## comodorecass

> Je te rejoins totalement.


Mais oui c'est beaucoup trop bien Clash of Heroes. Vrais savent  ::lol::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,


*Casey Hudson*, co-créateur et directeur des Mass Effect, travaille sur un AAA dans un nouvel univers de science-fiction. Y a des artworks dans l’article :

https://fr.ign.com/mass-effect-3/588...vel-univers-sf

La grosse extension promise pour *Cyberpunk 2077* est toujours en développement par CD Project :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/cyberpunk-2077/expansion

Où on parle de ce qui va se passer dans l’année qui vient sur *Hunt : Showdown* :

https://nofrag.com/hunt-showdown-det...ste-de-lannee/

https://www.huntshowdown.com/news/de...-next-for-hunt




Le Concorde dans *Flight Simulator* le 30 Mars, sur la marketplace Just Flight :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/the-conco...ator-march-30/

Le développement de *The Witcher 4* est promis sans crunch par son directeur :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wi.../1100-6501765/

Gameinformer parle des infos sur l’histoire de l’action-RPG *Forspoken* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...rspokens-story

*Gran Turismo 7* continue sa chute dans la note utilisateur sur Metacritic. Les joueurs ne doivent pas avoir apprécié la connexion permanente utilisée pour récolter des informations sur les habitudes de farming de monnaie du jeu des joueurs pour les rendre moins efficaces dans une mise à jour. Histoire d’essayer de forcer les joueurs à payer du vrai argent :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gr.../1100-6501763/

500.000 copies vendues pour *Core Keeper* en deux semaines. J’espère qu’Izual a récupéré au moins un panier de fruits. Il y a quand même une petite roadmap :

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/news/...st-two-weeks/-

https://gamewave.fr/core-keeper/core...miere-roadmap/



Où Lucas Loredo, le narrative designer de *Weird West*, parle de son travail sur le jeu :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc202...immersive-sim-

Le jeu de plateformes *ITORAH* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ito...metroid-arrive




Le jeu d’aventures *Cursed Quest* sortira demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cur...extraterrestre





La mise à jour 14.0.0 de la *Switch* permet d’organiser ses applications dans divers dossiers … Qui râlait, déjà, à propos de l’Epic Games Store ? :

https://www.actugaming.net/nintendo-...fin-la-488427/

La sortie d’*Apex Legends Mobile* est pour le moment limitée à certains pays … Mais il y a déjà des tricheurs :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-mo...lems-cheaters/

Le jeu asymétrique *Ghostbusters Spirits Unleashed* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Xbox, PlayStation et PC (en exclusivité Epic) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/ghostbust...-might-expect/




La Tour du Mage revient de façon permanente dans *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...ood-this-time/





En 3 ans, le nombre de joueurs actifs a doublé sur *Guild Wars 2* … Et New World, en 6 mois, heu … ne suit pas du tout la même tendance. Le jeu doit aussi sortir sur Steam un jour prochain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/guild-wars-2...-last-3-years/

*EA Sports PGA Tour* sortira au printemps 2023 sur Xbox, PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050847911.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un ancien développeur), les combats de *Hellblade II* seront différents de ceux du premier épisode :

https://gamewave.fr/hellblade-ii/hel...-sont-prevues/

Des petits malins ont créé un script permettant de farmer la monnaie de *Gran Turismo 7* sans jouer. Le script fait gagner une course avant de la relancer directement … Non, mais vraiment, ce ne serait vraiment pas loyal de s’en servir … :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388516.html

Un mod pour rajouter une chaine de Fast-Food dans *Skyrim* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-elder-s...od-burger-jarl

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ab=description

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS coopératif *Marauders* a annoncé sa sortie en accès anticipé sur Steam dans l’année :

https://nofrag.com/marauders-un-esca...-dans-lespace/




Le jeu de réflexion en coop *We Were Here Forever* sortira le 10 Mai sur PC, plus tard sur les Xbox et PlayStation. Le studio sort aussi des vidéos pour expliquer le lore de la saga :

https://nofrag.com/we-were-here-fore...e-10-mai-2022/







Une nouvelle zone a été ajoutée au JRPG *Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream* en DLC gratuit :

https://noisypixel.net/atelier-sophi...lc-heartscape/

*Haunted House Renovator* est un jeu Playway annoncé pour 2023 sur PC, qui sortira peut-être vraiment si suffisamment de monde l’ont en whishlist :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ha...mique-en-2023/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement du reboot de *Fable* avance pas trop en raison de l’inexpérience de PlayGrounds en matière de RPG :

https://wccftech.com/fable-progress-...rience-frugal/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le* jeu Star Wars d’Ubisoft* sortirait en 2025 au plus tôt :

https://wccftech.com/star-wars-ubiso...-2025-release/

Ça se passe mal pour le jeu à boucle temporelle *Lemnis Gate*, 9 mois après sa sortie :

https://www.thegamer.com/4d-sci-fi-s...yers-on-steam/

Le RPG en monde ouvert *Cassette Beasts* a une nouvelle bande-annonce et sortira un jour sur Xbox, PC, et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/cass...s-cozy-trailer




Le metroidvania *Being & Becoming* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/pixe...nounced-for-pc

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *Imp of the Sun* sortira aussi sur Xbox Et PlayStation, en plus du PC et de la Switch le 24 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/imp-...nches-march-24




Les 27 prochains mois de contenu d’*Apex Legends* auraient fuité :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ounced-content

La dernière mise à jour de *Cyberpunk 2077* corrige plein de bugs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cyberpunk-20...ill-v-anymore/


Toutes les applications *Apple* ont des problèmes aujourd’hui. Toutes :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...-and-imessage/

Le vote des actionnaires pour approuver l’acquisition d’*Activision-Blizzard* par Microsoft aura lieu le 28 Mars … Et la FTC, en charge de l’approbation du gouvernement US, a demandé des informations supplémentaires :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...microsoft-deal

https://wccftech.com/ftc-requested-a...blizzard-deal/

*Google* aime les données personnelles et il semble que les applications Google Messages et Google Téléphone sur Android aient récupérés les vôtres sans vraiment vous demander votre avis :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/com...t-2055592.html

Une *NFT Factory* est lancée en France :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...totem-20220322

Le review bombing de *Domina*, le jeu où les notes de patch cachent un message conspi et masculiniste, a disparu de Steam :





Pour la sortie du film *Sonic 2*, Xbox faut gagner des manettes rouge et bleue certes, mais surtout avec de la moumoute dessus :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-sonic-cons...y-controllers/





*Doom*, oui, mais sur un écran textuel :

https://gamerant.com/doom-text-based-terminal/

*Nerdle* n’a rien à voir avec Wordle. C’est un jeu où il faut attendre qu’un écran devienne noir pour cliquer … avec une durée depuis le lancement du jeu différente tous les jours :

https://gamerant.com/nerdle-reaction-game-wordle/

http://playnerdle.com/reaction/

*Ubisoft* cesse les poursuites contre le producteur d’Assassin’s Creed Symphony, un concert symphonique itinérant qui avait continué à jouer la musique du jeu alors qu’Ubisoft ne voulait plus. En gros :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...phony-producer

La version *Alpha de Steam sur Chromebook* est disponible :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...-requirements/

Où on parle des *adaptations de jeux vidéos en film* … Mais c’est beaucoup moins bien que Crossed :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/dossier-4...-qui-dure.html


Des images des nouvelles armures du reboot *Kamen Rider* au Japon. Parce que :

https://kotaku.com/kamen-rider-black...per-1848684551





Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## banditbandit

> Pas besoin d'utiliser la licence Might&Magic pour un nouveau clash of heroes car le premier n'avait de lien avec la licence que le nom.
> Si c'est pour faire des jeux estampillés might&magic dont le lien n'est que le nom, autant ne pas utiliser le nom et sortir les jeux.


Ah oui je m'en moque un peu de la licence Might&Magic, si ils appellent ça juste Clash Of Heroes 2 ça me va, pourvu qu'on trouve de nouvelles unités pour l'attaque et la défense, de nouveaux ennemis et Boss et que le jeu soit bon c'est suffisant après si ça reprend un peu "l'environnement" histoire d'être en terrain connu ça me va aussi et je préférerais autant.




> C'est comme toi. POP 2 était très bien. Depuis l'orientation 3D dont seul sands of time pouvait se prévaloir de la qualité des 2 premiers en 2D à mon humble avis malgré ses défauts, j'attends le retour d'un POP en 2D.
> C'est déjà bon signe qu'il n'y ait pas de rumeurs pour faire un assassin's creed like avec la skin Prince of persia car c'est ce que je pouvais craindre.


Il devrait y avoir aussi le remake des sables du temps, même si ce que j'ai aperçu n'est pas folichon, j'espère qu'ils amélioreront un peu les combats. Je serai sans doute client.

----------


## FB74

Hier, j'ai eu une mise à jour de *Mortal Kombat 11* de 1.7Go et pas de note relative.

Ce matin je vois ça:
Denuvo et Mortal Kombat 11 c'est fini




> Par le biais d'un simple patch, le jeu Mortal Kombat 11 a dit au revoir à la controversée protection Denuvo


Donc je suppose que c'était ça.

Bizarre que ça se fasse en "silence"...

----------


## Jeliel

> Hier, j'ai eu une mise à jour de *Mortal Kombat 11* de 1.7Go et pas de note relative.
> 
> Ce matin je vois ça:
> Denuvo et Mortal Kombat 11 c'est fini
> 
> 
> 
> Donc je suppose que c'était ça.
> 
> Bizarre que ça se fasse en "silence"...


Relatif silence, certains sites humhum l'ont déjà référencé.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Marauders vient de rejoindre la wishlist

----------


## FB74

> Relatif silence, certains sites humhum l'ont déjà référencé.


Je ne sais pas.
Sur Steam, la mise à jour et rien (j'ai pas vérifié depuis) comme note pour cette mise à jour.
Et 1.7Go c'est pas rien quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## runner



----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,


Epic donne les bénéfices des transactions sur *Fortnite* à l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine jusqu’au 3 Avril. Ils ont levé 36 millions de dollars le premier jour … Et atteint 50 millions le second :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/ukraine-donation

Le studio de développement *GSC Game World*, qui travaille sur STALKER 2, quitte l’Ukraine pour Prague :

https://wccftech.com/stalker-2-devel...kraine-prague/

12 millions de dollars pour l’*Humble Bundle Stand with Ukraine* :






*Laysara: Summit Kingdom* est un city-builder à flanc de montagne, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-beautif...st-avalanches/




Le FPS avec plus de tronçonneuses que de mains *Turbo Overkill* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 22 Avril :

https://nofrag.com/turbo-overkill-ar...e-le-22-avril/




Le FPS *Project Warlock II* sortira en accès anticipé en Juin sur Steam, où une démo est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://nofrag.com/project-warlock-i...-mois-de-juin/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ct_Warlock_II/




*MOTHERGUNSHIP: FORGE*, c’est MOTHERGUNSHIP en VR, qui doit sortir en Juin sur Steam et l’Oculus Store :

https://nofrag.com/mothergunship-se-...ite-virtuelle/




La roadmap du FPS en coop *GTFO* :

https://nofrag.com/gtfo-le-rundown-6...s-le-13-avril/



La sortie de la World Update VIII pour *Microsoft Flight Simulator*, qui devait être disponible hier, est décalée à demain :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/asobo-del...ght-simulator/





Le jeu d’aventures *A Space For The Unbound* sortira dans l’année sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/a-space-for-t...d-new-trailer/

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG de dressage de bestioles *Creature Keeper* sortira l’année prochaine sur PC et consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/creature-keep...soles-pc-2023/




6 minutes de gameplay pour l’action-RPG *Forspoken*, qui sort le 11 Octobre sur PS5 et PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/forspoken...meplay-488572/




*Mirrorverse* est un jeu de … on sait pas trop quoi, mais ça dégueule de licences Disney, qui sort sur iOS et Android le 23 Juin :

https://gamerant.com/disney-mirrorverse-release-date/





Le premier *God Of Wa*r a 17 ans :

https://gamerant.com/first-god-of-wa...ars-ago-today/

Le jeu de plateformes-metroidvania rétro *B.I.O.T.A.* sortira le 12 Avril sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/biota-in...pc-mix-stream/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1640320/BIOTA/




Les gens s’amusent bien avec les mods dans *Elden Ring* :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-mod-sp...m-s-1848688838




Ce n’était pas des indices sur *The Witcher 4* … C’était une fan-fiction :

https://kotaku.com/witcher-3-new-gam...rie-1848688307

Et c’est un médaillon de l’École du Lynx :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-witch...eplace-geralt/

Le survival horror *Fobia - St. Dinfna Hotel* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...horror-mystery

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Dinfna_Hotel/

----------


## KOUB

Le twin stick shooter – tower defense *Slaycation Paradise* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/twin...-switch-and-pc




Le brawler *Bare Butt Boxing* sortira en 2023 sur PlayStation, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/phys...-switch-and-pc




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le tactical-RPG *Vanaris Tactics* qui doit sortir un jour sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/vana...combat-trailer

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...naris_Tactics/




Le jeu de stratégie *Cantata* sortira en accès anticipé le 12 Mai sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/spi...-access-in-may

https://store.steampowered.com/app/690370/Cantata/




Le jeu d’aventures - exploration *Time on Frog Island*, anciennement connu sous le nom de trading Time, sortira cet été sur PC et toutes les consoles. Un prologue est disponible gratuitement sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050847923.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...and__Prologue/

----------


## Momock

Me souviens avoir backé ça avec grand enthousiasme, dans une autre vie... avant la grosse vague de metroidvanias qui font que ce jeu parraisse maintenant être du réchauffé.  :Emo:

----------


## KOUB

Le metroidvania *Souldiers* sortira non seulement sur Switch et PC le 19 Mai mais aussi finalement sur PlayStation et Xbox. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847917.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1419160/Souldiers/




Une mission spéciale nommée The Vanishing, qui est une collaboration avec Stranger Things, sera disponible le 24 Mars sur *Far Cry 6* :

https://gamewave.fr/far-cry-6/far-cr...ranger-things/




L’extension Shadowlands de *World Of Warcraft* va, de manière assez surprenante, connaitre une 4ème saison :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388531.html

https://eu.forums.blizzard.com/en/wo...ungeons/347922

Présentation de la faction de l’Empire Drengin de *Galactic Civilizations IV* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-ci...n-civilization

L’exploit permettant de corrompre la sauvegarde d’un joueur envahi a été corrigé sur *Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elden-ring/patch-save-exploit

*PUBG :BG* a 5 ans et offre des machins du 23 Mars au 5 Avril pour l’occasion :

https://event.pubg.com/5th-anniversary/fr

Le bloc le plus rare sur *Minecraft* est … Un demi-lit :

https://gamerant.com/minecraft-finds...ck-never-seen/




La liste des personnages jouables dans *LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* a fuité :

https://gamerant.com/lego-star-wars-...aracters-leak/

L’extension The Witch Queen pour *Destiny 2* introduit un nouveau SMG, l’Osteo Striga, étrangement et particulièrement adapté … Pour les joueurs aveugles :

https://gamerant.com/destiny-2-osteo...-blind-player/

Diego Maradona n’est plus dans *FIFA 22* en raison d’un procès à propos des droits du joueur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-from-fifa-22/

Quand la construction reviendra dans le mode battle-royale de base de *Fortnite*, plusieurs modes de jeux sans construction seront rajoutés au jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/fortnite-ge...o-build-modes/





La fiction interactive *A Memoir Blue* sort demain sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mem...e-dune-nageuse




Le point’n click *NORCO* sort demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/nor...rnative-arrive




*Celeste* finit à 100% en une seule partie sans mourir :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-without-dying

----------


## KOUB

Une nouvelle région a été ajoutée à *Wartales*, toujours en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://fr.ign.com/wartales/58907/tr...ouvelle-region




La sortie de *Suicide Squad: Kill The Justice League* est reportée au printemps 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/suicide-squa...layed-to-2023/





Le jeu de deckbuilding – exploration *Foretale*s a été annoncé pour cet été sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050847941.html




Le jeu de combat de monstres géants *Kaiju Wars* sortira le 28 Avril sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/j...050847939.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1508400/Kaiju_Wars/




Le *W.A.S.D.* est un nouveau show sur les jeux vidéo, style E3 mais en complet, qui aura lieu le 7 Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/wasd/exhibitors

Du Gameplay pour le jeu asymétrique *Ghostbusters: Spirits Unleashed* qui sort dans l’année sur PC :

https://nofrag.com/du-gameplay-pour-...its-unleashed/




La séquence d’ouverture pour *Persona 4 Dancing All Night*, pour fêter les 25 ans de la série :

https://noisypixel.net/opening-perso...r-anniversary/

----------


## KOUB

*Baladins* est un jeu de rôle narratif en coop qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/baladin-n...nnonce-488745/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une indiscrétion du Xbox Store), *A Plague Tale: Requiem* devrait sortir le 17 Juin :

https://gamerant.com/a-plague-tale-r...ase-date-leak/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la franchise *DIRT* pourrait devenir EA Sports Rally comme le suggère le changement très silencieux du nom du compte Twitter :

https://gamerant.com/dirt-franchise-...-sports-rally/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Codemasters* se recentre aussi sur WRC :

https://www.thegamer.com/codemasters...hifting-focus/

*Tencent Games* a gagné plein d’argent l’année dernière :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050847937.html

Le jeu d’aventure narratif *Sopa* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur Xbox et PC : 

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/so...vue-pour-2023/




Un mod pour améliorer la fluidité de *Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin* en … rasant la tête des personnages :

https://www.gamesradar.com/final-fan...e-rates-on-pc/





Un événement caritatif réunit plusieurs streamers qui devront attraper un million de *Pokémon* en une semaine pour lever 100.000$ pour la recherche contre le cancer :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-catc...ncer-research/



Le JRPG Vestaria Saga Gaiden devient *Vestaria Saga II: The Sacred Sword of Silvanister* et doit toujours sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/vest...of-silvanister

L’événement N And R Rarity Festival pour le jeu de cartes à collectionner *Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel* commence aujourd’hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/yu-...t-starts-today

La *NFL* a annoncé son projet de sortir un jeu annuel en VR de foot américain réaliste … J’espère qu’il prendra en compte les effets à long terme des commotions cérébrales :

https://gamerant.com/nfl-vr-football-game/

Pas d’upgrade gratuite pour la nouvelle génération de *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* sur Xbox :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tiny-tina...x-one-version/


*Minecraft Preview* est la nouvelle application pour tester les bêtas de Minecraft sur le Microsoft Store :

https://www.pcgamer.com/minecraft-pr...n-for-bedrock/

*Square Enix* collabore avec Qualcomm pour travailler sur des jeux en réalité augmentée :

https://www.thegamer.com/square-enix...on-ar-glasses/

Une vidéo d’unboxing de l’*Amico*, histoire de prouver qu’elle existe. Pour rappel, la console n’est pas encore vraiment produite en série en raison des problèmes d’argent d’Intellivision :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nboxing-video/




Ubisoft présente *Zoobuilder*, un outil avec de l’IA dedans pour animer les animaux. Enfin presque, faut quand même repasser derrière :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-show...imate-animals/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une bonne grosse fuite), *5 cartes RTX 40XX* devraient être présentées cet été :

https://gamerant.com/leak-five-nvidi...-series-cards/

La dernière mise à jour des *PlayStations* semble poser des problèmes, en particulier pour accéder aux services en ligne :

https://kotaku.com/sonys-latest-play...lan-1848691443

Aziz Hasan, le CEO de *Kickstarter*, démissionne. Rien à voir la décision d’intégrer la blockchain au financement participatif qu’il dit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/kickstarter-...hain-backlash/






*Google Play* ne vend plus de films ni de séries :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...he-play-store/

*Microsoft* a lui aussi été piraté par le groupe Lapsus$, et confirme que du code de Bing et Cortana a été compromis :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...vidia-samsung/

https://www.thegamer.com/microsoft-c...k-stolen-code/

L’organisation *G2 Esports* poursuit la compagnie Bondly pour 5.25 millions de dollars pour avoir promis de lui faire des *NFT* et les vendre … Ils ont pris l’argent et pas fait de NFT :

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...s-nft-lawsuit/

*Yuga Labs*, le machin des NFTs Bored Apes, est valorisé à 4 milliards de dollars :





Le grand maître d’échec Hikaru Nakamura a été banni de *Twitch* pour avoir … montré DrDisrespect jouer aux échecs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chess-grandm...playing-chess/

La montre mécanique la plus fine du monde est vendue avec un QR-code intégré menant à un dessin en *NFT* censé l’authentifier :

https://gizmodo.com/bulgari-octo-fin...nes-1848687282



Un juge est bien parti pour approuver l’accord amiable à 18 millions de dollars entre *Activision-Blizzard* et l’EEOC pour les plaintes concernant le harcèlement au travail :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ment-with-eeoc

*Framed* consiste à identifier un film à partir d’une image :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fra...ls-to-identify
https://framed.wtf/

Le prix de *Starlink* monte à 599$ pour l’équipement de base et 110$ par mois pour l’abonnement. Mais c’est la faute à l’inflation, hein :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...mes-inflation/

*Des pantoufles pour Gamers*. À 160$ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/just-when-yo...ippers-appear/

https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/Wz...70-80.jpg.webp


*Nicolas Cage en Dracula*. Parce que :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni.../1100-6501839/







Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## wcxd

> 6 minutes de gameplay pour l’action-RPG *Forspoken*, qui sort le 11 Octobre sur PS5 et PC :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/forspoken...meplay-488572/
> 
> https://youtu.be/UvCALA0tCPg


Il me semble que les premières previews n'étaient pas rassurantes mais moi il me plait bien ce jeu.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,


15 millions d’euros pour l’*Humble Bundle Stand With Ukraine* :

https://www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle


Les gnomes seront une race jouable dans *Baldur’s Gate 3* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gnome-lovers...aldurs-gate-3/

Où on parle d’*Inscryption*, qui a commencé comme le résultat d’une Game Jam :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc202...o-cult-classic

*Chrono Cross : The Radical Dreamers Edition* sort le 7 Avril sur Steam et présente ses musiques réarrangées :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050847965.html




La mise à jour de *Lost Ark* de demain limitera l’accès au jeu aux comptes Steam « vérifiés » :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark/steam-account

Le Pack Antonio Carraro pour *Farming Simulator 22*, qui améliore aussi la gestion des vignes, est disponible aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/farming-s...-carraro-pack/




Le jeu de camion *Truck World: Australia* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/take-big-...rld-australia/




*Oultast* s’il était sorti sur PS1 :

https://gamerant.com/outlast-ps1-game/




Le nouveau record de speedrun d’*Elden Ring* est à 24 minutes et 37 secondes :

https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-play...-world-record/




*Guild Wars 2* sera disponible sur Steam dans l’année :

https://gamerant.com/guild-wars-2-co...am-officially/

La dernière mise à jour de *Dead By Daylight* corrige un tas de problèmes :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...rtant-changes/

----------


## KOUB

*Cyberpunk 2077* ne fonctionne pas bien sur Steam Deck, malgré la dernière mise à jour :

https://wccftech.com/cyberpunk-2077-...t-doesnt-work/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Battlefield 2042* (2.149 joueurs simultanés sur le dernier pic sur Steam) a appris plein de choses à DICE, qui devrait annuler la plupart des changements pour la prochaine itération :

https://wccftech.com/battlefield-2042-valuable-lessons/

*Forspoken* montre ses améliorations, en particulier avec le Directstorage :

https://wccftech.com/forspoken-devs-...-amd-features/

https://www.pcinvasion.com/forspoken...directstorage/




Le jeu de réflexion *Monument Valley* sortira sur PC dans l’année :




Le survival horror *Expedition Zero* sort aujourd’hui sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/exp...horror-siberie

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...pedition_Zero/




Le jeu de terraformation *The Planet Crafter* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam, et il y a aussi une démo jouable :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pla...g-monde-ouvert

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lanet_Crafter/




Pour lutter contre les tricheurs, il faut maintenant avoir joué en non-classé avant de commencer à jouer en ranked sur *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...mbat-cheaters/

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour ibérique de *Microsoft Flight Simulator* est disponible :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050847981.html




Le DLC M For Mistery pour *Sherlock Holmes : Chapter One* est sorti aujourd’hui. Frogwares, situé en Ukraine, en profite pour donner des nouvelles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050847979.html

Il est maintenant possible de conduire le bus de *Fortnite*. Au sol bien sûr, pour rouler sur les adversaires de préférence :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/drivable-battle-bus

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, suite à la demande de la FIFA de toucher plus de sous, *FIFA 23* se nommera EA Sports Football Club :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fifa-23-ea-...-football-club

Le FPS *Viscerafest : Chapitre 2* est sorti sur Steam en accès anticipé :

https://nofrag.com/viscerafest-le-ch...cces-anticipe/




Présentation rapide des modifications et des nouvelles cartes prévues dans l’année pour *PUBG :BG* :

https://nofrag.com/pubg-battleground...ouvelle-carte/

La bêta fermée du FPS compétitif free-to-play *World War 3* pour laquelle il fallait payer un pack pour participer, est repoussée à une date pour le moment inconnue :

https://nofrag.com/world-war-3-repou...-free-to-play/



*Lost Ark* répond aux plaintes des joueurs sur le manque de « Honing Materials »(je n’ai pas la moindre idée, ni le moindre désir de savoir, à quoi ça sert) en leur donnant des cosmétiques … Et en lançant diverses épreuves permettant d’en récupérer :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/lost-ark-...erials-update/

*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim*, qui sort le 12 Avril sur Switch, a mystérieusement un nouveau trailer mystérieux, plein de mystères :

https://noisypixel.net/13-sentinels-...witch-trailer/




Pour l’anniversaire d’*Hyper Light Drifter*, le studio Heart Machine va présenter des trucs le 31 Mars :

https://www.actugaming.net/heart-mac...nnonce-489052/

*Bloodborne* a 7 ans :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-7-years-old-rumors/

La dernière mise à jour de *Deathloop* permet les invasions entre l’Epic Games Store et Steam :

https://wccftech.com/new-deathloop-p...-epic-friends/

Le RPG – jeu de gestion de station-service *Flat Eye* sortira dans l’année sur Steam. Ceci n’est pas un appeau à Ackboo :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bu.../1100-6501835/




Le jeu de courses *MX vs. ATV Legends* sortira le 24 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/mx-v...aunches-may-24

----------


## Erkin_

> Le jeu de camion *Truck World: Australia* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.pcinvasion.com/take-big-...rld-australia/
> 
> https://youtu.be/kybOVWu_jEA


Voilà. VOILA ! 
Pouvoir sortir en vue FPS et interagir avec son engin, c'est ça que j'attends depuis longtemps ! L'habitacle interactif aussi ! Sortir la tête par la fenêtre !

----------


## KOUB

Le schmup *G-Darius HD* sortira le 31 Mars sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/g-da...nches-march-31




Nouveau journal de développement pour *Skyblivion*, le mod qui veut mettre Oblivion dans Skyrim :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...veloper-diary/




Le mode Contrôle revient sur *Apex Legends* la semaine prochaine pour un événement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-legends...ack-next-week/




Les 9 prochaines légendes ont d’ailleurs fuité :

https://gamewave.fr/apex-legends/ape...n-leak-massif/

*Tour de France 2022* et *Pro Cycling Manager 2022* sortiront le 9 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/tour-de-f...sortie-489115/




Le jeu de courses rétro *Slipstream* sortira le 7 Avril sur toutes les consoles :

https://jalopnik.com/slipstream-is-a...com-1848696837

----------


## KOUB

Mastiff publiera le jeu VR *RUINMAGUS*, qui sort au printemps sur Steam et Meta Quest :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/mast...ish-ruinsmagus





*Microsoft* ne dira rien si Activision-Blizzard reconnait le syndicat de Raven Software. Qui serait donc le premier syndicat des deux entreprises :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tential-union/

Le *Xbox Game Pass* n’essaie pas de tuer les vendeurs physiques ou la vente en ligne. Faites donc confiance à Microsoft voyons :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/xb.../1100-6501833/

Mike Wilson, le co-fondateur de Devolver et de DeepWell DTx a annoncé la *Global Game Jam*, sur le thème de la santé mentale, du 1er au 22 Mai :

https://fr.ign.com/business/58910/ne...-sante-mentale



*Twitch* change ses processus de plainte et d’appel :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-making-c...peals-process/





Où on débat de comment rendre *les jeux en ligne* moins toxiques :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...te-moderation/

*Pokémon GO* change les lieux de collecte de sang au Japon en Pokestop, en plus de donner quelques machins pour ceux ayant fait un don :

https://www.thegamer.com/niantic-pok...-donate-blood/

*Pourquoi les tricheurs trichent-ils* et comment les convaincre d’arrêter (l’initiative de Riot est intéressante):

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...e-do-about-it/

*Inscryption* a gagné le titre de Game Of The Year à la GDC et à l’IGF :

https://www.gamesradar.com/inscrypti...e-year-awards/

Ça a donc pris 20 ans pour faire un épisode de *Kirby en 3D* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ound-20-years/

Nouvelle poursuite contre *Activision Blizzard* pour harcèlement sexuel et discrimination :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ation-lawsuit/

*Shinji Mikami* veut faire autre chose que des jeux d’horreur :

https://www.pcgamer.com/shinji-mikam...-horror-games/


Le *FSR 2.0 d’AMD* sera bientôt supporté par les Xbox. Et par les cartes graphiques Nvidia. Mais fonctionnera mieux sur ses propres cartes :

https://wccftech.com/amd-fsr-2-0-ful...velopment-kit/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/am.../1100-6501850/

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-fsr-2-rdna-2-optimisations/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une *PS5 Pro* serait prévue pour 2023 :

https://gamingintel.com/ps5-pro-rumo...g-performance/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apple* préparerait un abonnement pour que vous ayez toujours le dernier Iphone dans la poche :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ap.../1100-6501870/

Les problèmes de *la mise à jour des PlayStation d’hier*, qui semblait rendre presque indisponible les services en ligne venait en fait d’une surcharge des serveurs pour délivrer la mise à jour à tous les joueurs :

https://www.destructoid.com/playstat...-and-ps5-sony/


*Anonymous* n’a pas piraté Nestlé … Ils ont fait fuiter leurs infos eux-mêmes par erreur :

https://gizmodo.com/nestle-denies-an...dat-1848691484

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Bloomberg), Il semble que la tête pensante derrière le groupe *Lapsus$*, qui a piraté Microsoft, Nvidia, Ubisoft et d’autres soit un ado anglais de 16 ans :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...sus-mastermind

https://kotaku.com/microsoft-ubisoft...-te-1848694913

https://www.clubic.com/cybercriminal...g-ubisoft.html

*Stephen Wilhite*, le créateur du GIF, est décédé :

https://kotaku.com/stephen-wilhite-g...d-d-1848695108

Le *FBI* essaie de recruter des informateurs en ciblant géographiquement les ambassades russes et les zones attenantes avec des publicités bien particulières :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...runtled-spies/

4 films de *Satochi Kon*, dont Perfect Blue, seront disponible en streaming gratuitement du 26 Mars au 10 Avril :

https://gizmodo.com/satoshi-kon-movi...pan-1848697304

https://www.us.emb-japan.go.jp/jicc/...toshi-kon.html
*
Bill Murray* va faire des NFT :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bi.../1100-6501855/

Plus de *Sutom*, qui ressemble trop à Motus :





En fait non :





*Yeardl*e, c’est comme Wordle mais en fait non, pas tout à fait, vu qu’il faut deviner l’année de trois événements historiques :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-history-clone-yeardle/



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w


Presque 19 millions d’euros pour l’*Humble Bundle Stand With Ukraine* :

https://www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle

Un musée de l’informatique rempli de *vieux ordinateurs* à été détruit en Ukraine par un bombardement russe :

https://www.pcgamer.com/retro-comput...-russian-bomb/


Une roadmap sans date de ce qu’il reste à faire avant la version finale de *Vampire Survivors* :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...96199131643254



*Fabular: Once Upon a Spacetime* est un jeu de combat de vaisseaux spatiaux de chevaliers qui doit sortir au 3ème trimestre en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/medieval-spa...is-action-rpg/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Rainbow Six: Siege* devrait être annoncé sur mobiles le mois prochain :

https://gamewave.fr/rainbow-six-sieg...er-sur-mobile/

La prochaine *AG French Direct* aura lieu début Mai :

https://www.actugaming.net/lag-frenc...de-mai-488517/

Le développement du FPS compétitif *Galaxy in Turmoil* a été annulé :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/star-...een-cancelled/




Le FPS rythmique *Gun Jam* est annoncé pour cette année sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gun-jam-is-a...-weapon-wheel/




L’escape game *The Time I Have Left* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/intriguin...re-games-show/




L’action-RPG *Flintlock: The Siege of Dawn* a été annoncé pour cette année sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/flintlock...ive-dev-diary/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’enquête multijoueur *CRIMESIGHT* sortira le 14 Avril sur PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/konamis-m...etitive-sport/




Rocket League mais avec du golf à la place du foot … pourquoi pas, c’est *Turbo Golf Racing*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC, Xbox et Game Pass :

https://www.gamesradar.com/turbo-gol...but-with-golf/




*Death Stranding Director's Cut* sortira le 30 Mars sur PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/watch-the...aunch-trailer/




Le jeu de cache-cache 4vs4 *Midnight Ghost Hunt* sortira le 31 Mars en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/spooky-mu...-announcement/




La simulation de jeu de plateau *Demeo: PC Edition* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 7 Avril :

https://www.gamesradar.com/demeo-pc-...ss-this-april/

----------


## KOUB

*Dorfromantik* sortira d’accès anticipé sur Steam le 28 Avril :

https://www.gamesradar.com/peaceful-...se-next-month/




Le survival *Alterborn* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.gamesradar.com/check-out...ter-alterborn/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action *Helvetii*, qui doit sortir lors du premier trimestre 2022 sur Steam où une démo jouable est aussi disponible :

https://www.gamesradar.com/celtic-my...a-new-trailer/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1094590/Helvetii/




Le tactical *Revolution: The Spark* doit sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam cet Automne :

https://www.gamesradar.com/decide-th...-on-steam-now/




Le jeu de destruction *Abriss* sortira en accès anticipé le 14 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/abriss-is...d-destruction/

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Project Warlock 2* a une nouvelle démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/play-the-...k-2-right-now/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ct_Warlock_II/

La simulation de vie *Spirit of the Island* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam, avec en plus, une démo jouable :

https://www.gamesradar.com/spirit-of...imal-crossing/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_the_Island/




Le jeu de kaiju *Terror of Hemasaurus* sortira entre le 2ème et le 3ème trimestre de l’année sur PC et sur toutes les consoles. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/terror-of...troy-the-city/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_Hemasaurus/




Le roguelike de groupe de rock *Power Chord* a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/play-a-ne...roguelike-now/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1724390/Power_Chord/




*Cursed to Golf* a aussi droit à une demo jouable sur Steam, et doit sortir cet été sur PC, Xbox et Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/cursed-to...f-youre-quick/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ursed_to_Golf/

Le jeu de gestion *Food Truck Empire* va sortir un de ces jours sur PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tycoon-si...easer-trailer/




Le tactical RPG *Songs of Conquest* sortira le 10 Mai en accès anticipé sur PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/songs-of-...trategy-games/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Sag*a, qui sort le 5 Avril :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-dark-...-saga-trailer/




Le jeu d’aspirateur *Justice Sucks: Recharged* sortira un jour sur PC, Xbox One et PS4 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/justice-s...acuum-cleaner/




Le thriller *Deliver Us Mars* sortira un jour prochain sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/deliver-u...he-red-planet/




Le RPG – simulation de vie *Sengoku Dynasty* sortira en accès anticipé dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/sengoku-d...re-games-show/




Le jeu de survie *Forever Skies* sortira dans l’année sur PC et plus tard sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gamesradar.com/forever-s...ended-trailer/

----------


## KOUB

Le FTL en coop *This Means War*p est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/this-mean...-now-on-steam/




Le RPG *The Outbound Ghost* sortira dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-outbo...how-unveiling/




Le FPS free-to-play *The Cycle: Frontier* sortira en Avril sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/free-to-p...ne-this-april/




Le jeu de gestion de salle d’arcade *Arcade Paradise* sortira ce Printemps sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamesradar.com/arcade-pa...gaming-heaven/




Le jeu de réflexion *Lumote: The Mastermote Chronicles* sortira le 1er Avril sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lumote-th...he-demo-today/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...te_Chronicles/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de simulation *MythBusters: The Game - Crazy Experiments Simulator* sortira sur PC au 2ème trimestre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/its-time-...nts-simulator/




Le jeu narratif *The Cub* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-cub-i...-civilisation/




Un point sur le système de compétences de *Vampire: The Masquerade – Swansong*, qui sort le 19 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamesradar.com/vampire-t...-skill-system/




Le jeu de réflexion *Silt* sortira au Printemps sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/launch-tr...sh-nightmares/




Le jeu de survie *Expedition Zero* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/survival-...lly-right-now/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’action-plateformes *Imp of the Sun* est disponible sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamesradar.com/action-pl...uvian-culture/




*Alaskan Truck Simulator* sortira en 2022 sur PC et plus tard sur Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.gamesradar.com/alaskan-t...not-the-truck/




Le jeu de construction *LEGO Bricktales* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lego-brickta...space-program/




On aura des nouvelles de *Diablo IV* la semaine prochaine :

https://gamerant.com/diablo-4-update-next-week/

*Netflix* s’est payé le studio de développement de jeux sur mobiles Boss Fight Entertainment (Dungeon Boss) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050847987.html

*Gran Turismo 7* se rend compte que sa gestion des microtransactions est bien à chier suite aux plaintes polies et mesurées des joueurs.  Le studio va donc changer des choses en augmentant la rentabilité des courses et en offrant des crédits. Mais pas tout de suite. Marrant, ça a été beaucoup plus rapide à la fois d’introduire les microtransactions après la sortie et de les modifier pour ralentir la rentabilité des courses les plus farmées par les joueurs. Comme si les modifications pour essayer de faire raquer les joueurs étaient prévues de longue date alors que l’inverse pas du tout … :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388621.html

Une Player Experience Team a été mise en place sur *Star Citizen* pour recueillir les retours des joueurs. Sur les bugs. Uniquement sur les bugs :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388615.html

*Forza Horizon 5* a reçu sa 6ème mise à jour avec du contenu gratuit :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/forza-hor...ries-6-update/

Quiplash 3 sera dans *Jackbox Party Starter*, sui sera disponible en anglais, en espagnol, en allemand et en français :

https://noisypixel.net/quiplash-3-ja...party-starter/

Pour les 26 ans de la série *Resident Evil*, les fans ont droit à un « message spécial » des développeurs :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-f...-announcement/





Le jeu *Resident Evil The Arklay Chronicles* fait par des fans a sorti son premier chapitre sur GameJolt :

https://gamerant.com/free-resident-e...icles-release/

https://gamejolt.com/games/retac/694117




Les gens derrière le *Demake PS1 de Bloodborne* travaillent à un jeu de Kart à la fois étonnant … et peut-être pas vraiment … :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-psx-...rs-kart-racer/

----------


## KOUB

Il est possible de lancer des projectiles invisibles, donc imparables sur les autres joueurs dans *Elden Ring* :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-fromso...ion-1848701083




*Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/tiny.../2300-6457751/




Le mod pour avoir Quake 4 dans *Quake 1* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/quake...-for-download/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/infernal-...-quake-full-10

*Ghostwire: Tokyo* ne fonctionne pas bien sur le Steam Deck :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gho...-on-steam-deck

150 millions de téléchargements pour *Yu-Gi-Oh ! Duel Links* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/y...050848001.html

Bande-annonce de lancement de *Kirby et le monde oublié*, sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/kirby-et-le...gam-126980.htm




*L’abonnement GTA + pour Grand Theft Auto Online*, uniquement sur les consoles de nouvelle génération mais pas sur PC, sera disponible à partir du 29 Mars et offre divers machins ainsi que 500.000 GTA$ pour 5.99 euros par mois … C’est le fait d’avoir dépassé les ventes d’Elden Ring qui leur a donné envie d’imiter Fallout 76. Vous voyez ce que vous avez fait ? :

https://fr.ign.com/grand-theft-auto-...yant-nomme-gta

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...tar-48402.html

*Jagex* a déposé la marque Eldergate. Ça spécule sec sur les internets :

https://gamerant.com/jagex-eldergate-trademark/

Où on parle du level design d’*Horizon Forbidden West* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc202...forbidden-west

Le jeu d’action-aventures *Machina Blade* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam un de ces jours :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mac...-robots-tueurs




*Trolley Problem, Inc* est un jeu de … dilemmes moraux, qui doit sortir en Avril sur Steam :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattgar...h=2bca7f264f86

----------


## KOUB

Une vidéo du prototype pour *Rayman 4* :

https://www.thegamer.com/rayman-4-prototype-video/





*Xbox* lance une division spécialisée dans les jeux natifs dans le cloud :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-native-games/

Xbox donne plein d’argent aux développeurs des jeux sur le *Game Pass* :

https://www.thegamer.com/microsoft-h...evs-game-pass/

Intel montre son *XeSS* :

https://gamerant.com/intel-amd-nvidi...pscaling-tech/




*Apple* essaie de faire rejeter l’appel d’Epic contre le jugement dans le procès entre les deux :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...t-epics-appeal

*RPG Maker Unite* doit sortir dans l’année avec plein d’améliorations :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/rpg-...ple-characters

*Ken et Roberta Williams* ont essayé plusieurs fois de faire des jeux avec *Stephen King* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sierra-found...hantasmagoria/

Dans le temps, *Sierra* a aussi essayé d’acheter *Id Software* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...re-id-software

Il y a très rarement un seul auteur d’un jeu vidéo :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-myth...-needs-to-die/

Voilà un easter egg sur *Windows 1.0* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-windows...arly-37-years/





Les claims de vidéos *Destiny* d’il y a deux semaines étaient frauduleux selon Bungie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/bungie-says-...re-fraudulent/

Nintendo veut pas que vous voyez le *Super Mario 64 Complete Clear Guide Book* (celui avec les dioramas) :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-takedown...-ma-1848700781

L’*Union Européenne* a trouvé un accord pour encadrer les Gafams et surtout leurs pratiques anti-concurrentielles. Apple, qui veut toujours garder ses port lightning n’aime pas tout l’idée de pouvoir contourner les boutiques officielles des fabricants :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...0_4408996.html

https://actu.orange.fr/economie/conc...0001KXo3F.html

Il y a un partenariat entre *Microsoft* et la *FFF* (Pas le Funk, le Foot) :

https://www.actugaming.net/xbox-part...otball-489209/

Où *James Wardle, le créateur de Wordle*, décrit son ascension et le soulagement qu’a finalement été la vente au New York Times :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...-to-walk-away/

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/25/t...o-hear-at-gdc/

« L’exception copie privée couvre aussi le cloud. Les titulaires de droit doivent donc être indemnisés au titre de la redevance copie privée qu’ils perçoivent ». *Bordel* :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/6...e-copie-privee

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Jason Schreier), *Sony* devrait présenter son nouveau système d’abonnement Spartacus la semaine prochaine :





*Sony* a déposé un brevet sur un système qui lui permettrait d’enregistrer la façon dont les joueurs interagissent avec les objets ou les quêtes :

https://gamerant.com/sony-player-tracking-patent/

La *Russie* n’arrive plus à vendre son pétrole, surtout en roubles … Et envisage de le vendre en *Bitcoins*. Si c’est le cas, ça va être pour le moins intéressant :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ade-sanctions/

Vous connaissez sûrement la façon bien particulière dont les souris *Apple* se chargent. L’idée étant soit de forcer l’achat d’une seconde souris quand la première charge et est inutilisable, soit d’empêcher l’utilisation en tant que souris filaire une fois la batterie morte, ce qui arrive de toute façon un jour ou l’autre. Le youtubeur Matty Benedetto a trouvé une bidouille :

https://gizmodo.com/you-unfortunatel...iot-1848701537





Les îles Faeroe vont poser une pierre tombale pour *James Bond* :

https://gizmodo.com/no-time-to-die-j...one-1848700792

C’est bien de faire baisser la tension quand les événements en eux-mêmes ne prêtent pas vraiment à rire (J’ai écrit ça avant Le Navigateur de ce matin, vraiment) :

https://gizmodo.com/north-korea-tv-a...age-1848702262

----------


## Maximelene

> Vous connaissez sûrement la façon bien particulière dont les souris *Apple* se chargent. L’idée étant soit de forcer l’achat d’une seconde souris quand la première charge et est inutilisable, soit d’empêcher l’utilisation en tant que souris filaire une fois la batterie morte, ce qui arrive de toute façon un jour ou l’autre. Le youtubeur Matty Benedetto a trouvé une bidouille :
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/you-unfortunatel...iot-1848701537


Waouh. Une impression 3D pour redonner à sa souris hors de prix les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'une souris à 10 balles !!! Révolutionnaire !  ::o:

----------


## Stelarc

> *L’abonnement GTA + pour Grand Theft Auto Online*, uniquement sur les consoles de nouvelle génération mais pas sur PC, sera disponible à partir du 29 Mars et offre divers machins ainsi que 500.000 GTA$ pour 5.99 euros par mois … C’est le fait d’avoir dépassé les ventes d’Elden Ring qui leur a donné envie d’imiter Fallout 76. Vous voyez ce que vous avez fait ? :


Quand tu commences à vendre ton jeu en 2013... Dans cinquante versions ils peuvent bien dépasser les ventes de n'importe quel autre jeu. Et avec 500000 GTA dollars faudra économiser 3 mois pour acheter certains éléments de gameplay.

----------


## gundz

> Waouh. Une impression 3D pour redonner à sa souris hors de prix les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'une souris à 10 balles !!! Révolutionnaire !


C'est pire que ce que tu pense, la vidéo a une chute  :<_<:

----------


## Kriegor

> Waouh. Une impression 3D pour redonner à sa souris hors de prix les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'une souris à 10 balles !!! Révolutionnaire !


Il ne faut pas exagérer. Elle n'aura toujours pas de 2nd click.

----------


## Haraban

18 posts de koub sur la même page, je crois que le record est battu. Avec ma connexion a 1mo la page a ramé pendant une bonne minute et demie avant de se stabiliser.

Merci pour ce boulot énorme ceci dit, sans toi et les autres tauliers de la news je ne saurais rien sur rien ^^.

----------


## jilbi

> Waouh. Une impression 3D pour redonner à sa souris hors de prix les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'une souris à 10 balles !!! Révolutionnaire !





> C'est pire que ce que tu pense, la vidéo a une chute


Oui, regarde jusqu'à la fin xD 
hmm, j'ai reperé 2-3 trucs interessants, merci Koub: D

----------


## Aza

> Quand tu commences à vendre ton jeu en 2013... Dans cinquante versions ils peuvent bien dépasser les ventes de n'importe quel autre jeu. Et avec 500000 GTA dollars faudra économiser 3 mois pour acheter certains éléments de gameplay.


le jeu a été préssé et re-préssé jusqu'à l'os pour gratter le moindre € possible, ça doit être le jeu le plus rentable de l'histoire c'est hallucinant.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Quand tu commences à vendre ton jeu en 2013... Dans cinquante versions ils peuvent bien dépasser les ventes de n'importe quel autre jeu. Et avec 500000 GTA dollars faudra économiser 3 mois pour acheter certains éléments de gameplay.


C'est pas ça. 
GTA 5 a dépassé Elden Ring sur les ventes de la semaine dernière seulement, en Angleterre, avec la sortie de version "NextGen"

----------


## pipoop

vivement elden ring remastered
qui doit sortir dans 3 mois ::ninja:: 

Sinon des news sur darktide qui doit sortir en "spring" de cette annee?

----------


## Kriegor

> le jeu a été préssé et re-préssé jusqu'à l'os pour gratter le moindre € possible, ça doit être le jeu le plus rentable de l'histoire c'est hallucinant.


Il a un certain culte. Un cousin à moi me disait il n'y a pas très longtemps qu'il aimerait bien posséder une PS5 si elles n'étaient pas si rares et je lui disais "ah ouai ? Pour jouer à quoi ?" en pensant dans ma tête à Returnal ou Rift Upart et là il me répond "à GTA V" qu'il a déjà sur PS4 (et devait surement aussi avoir sur PS3).

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Sinon des news sur darktide qui doit sortir en "spring" de cette annee?


Ça leur laisse encore 3 mois.  :X1:

----------


## Tahia

> Il a un certain culte. Un cousin à moi me disait il n'y a pas très longtemps qu'il aimerait bien posséder une PS5 si elles n'étaient pas si rares et je lui disais "ah ouai ? Pour jouer à quoi ?" en pensant dans ma tête à Returnal ou Rift Upart et là il me répond "à GTA V" qu'il a déjà sur PS4 (et devait surement aussi avoir sur PS3).


T'as tenté de lui expliquer le concept du PC ?

----------


## pipoop

> T'as tenté lui a expliquer le concept du PC ?


un mec qui achetes plusieurs fois le meme jeu tu lui explique rien:
tu lui jettes une poignée de graines et tu t’éloignes pendant qu'il est occupe

----------


## Tahia

> un mec qui achetes plusieurs fois le meme jeu tu lui explique rien:
> tu lui jettes une poignée de graines et tu t’éloignes pendant qu'il est occupe


 ::XD::

----------


## Erkin_

> Il a un certain culte. Un cousin à moi me disait il n'y a pas très longtemps qu'il aimerait bien posséder une PS5 si elles n'étaient pas si rares et je lui disais "ah ouai ? Pour jouer à quoi ?" en pensant dans ma tête à Returnal ou Rift Upart et là il me répond "à GTA V" qu'il a déjà sur PS4 (et devait surement aussi avoir sur PS3).


Le problème c'est le manque de rétrocompatibilité des consoles. Mais je trouve normal pour une personne qui adore un jeu, d'être principalement motivé par une nouvelle console pour y jouer dans de meilleures conditions.

----------


## Baalim

> un mec qui achetes plusieurs fois le meme jeu tu lui explique rien:
> tu lui jettes une poignée de graines et tu t’éloignes pendant qu'il est occupe


Humm.  :tired:

----------


## Tahia

> Humm.


 :haha:  J'ai tellement pensé à toi à ce moment là !  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le problème c'est le manque de rétrocompatibilité des consoles. Mais je trouve normal pour une personne qui adore un jeu, d'être principalement motivé par une nouvelle console pour y jouer dans de meilleures conditions.


Je trouve encore plus normal d'y jouer sur PC du coup  ::ninja::  Je taquine hein ! ::P:

----------


## runner

> Humm.


Tu veux des graines ? ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Crouu crouuuuu.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est pas ça. 
> GTA 5 a dépassé Elden Ring sur les ventes de la semaine dernière seulement, en Angleterre, avec la sortie de version "NextGen"


Mais... Putain c'est encore pire en fait. :tired:  Azy je vé la PS5 pour GTA5 le jé où on kill dé kondé tavu wallah

----------


## Baalim

> Tu veux des graines ?


Mais non, je ne suis pas un pigeon  :tired: 

Bon, c'est où qu'on l'achète, cette ps5 master race  :Bave:

----------


## runner

> Mais... Putain c'est encore pire en fait. Azy je vé la PS5 pour GTA5 le jé où on kill dé kondé tavu wallah


On aura bien un gta5 next next gen sur ps5pro. ::ninja:: 

Si ça sortait sur amiga, là ça serait sympa. :Cigare:

----------


## Kalimuxo

> Sinon des news sur darktide qui doit sortir en "spring" de cette annee?


Darktide ne doit pas sortir ce printemps. 
Fatshark doit donner des infos sur le jeu ce printemps.
Nuance.  ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

> Darktide ne doit pas sortir ce printemps. 
> Fatshark doit donner des infos sur le jeu ce printemps.
> Nuance.


citation steam:

Ce jeu n'est pas encore disponible sur Steam
Date de sortie prévue : Spring 2022

communication de fatshark:
ca me dit pas la meme chose

----------


## Kalimuxo

Ah.
Bon c'est moi qui me trompe du coup.
Mais j'ai un gros doute quand même pour une sortie si proche.

----------


## pipoop

Je me souviens plus si ils ont beaucoup communiquer avant la sortie de vermintide

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,


Pourquoi il n’y pas plus de cartes dans *Kalof Warzone* ? Parce que la taille du jeu est bien trop grande :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...e-fking-crazy/

Bientôt de nouveaux niveaux de difficulté, un mode photo et un new game + pour *Dying Light 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dying-light-...new-game-plus/





Il va y avoir des araignées dans le Mistland de *Valheim*, il semblerait :

https://gamewave.fr/valheim/valheim-...nouvelle-arme/



Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un community manager), *God of War Ragnarök* devrait sortir cette année :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388645.html

*Les Sims 4* ont un problème de sauvegardes en ce moment. Maxis voudrait bien que vous lui envoyiez vos fichiers de save pour voir si leur fix fonctionne :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-sims-4/error-code-0





Le prochain *Steam Next Fest* aura lieu du 13 au 20 Juin. Celui d’après est prévu pour Octobre :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam/next-fest-dates-2022

*Sons Of The Forest* ne sortira finalement pas en Mai mais en Octobre de cette année :

https://nofrag.com/la-sortie-sons-of...-octobre-2022/





Il y aura un nouveau système de ping sur *Overwatch 2* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/overwatch...ystem-details/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Skate 4 est entré en phase de playtest chez *Full Circle* :

https://wccftech.com/skate-4-entered...ent-far-along/

L’extension Downfall pour *Slay The Spire*, faite par des fans, est disponible gratuitement sur Steam :

https://gamerant.com/slay-the-spire-...steam-release/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Fan_Expansion/

Voilà ce qui est prévu pour le patch 3.17 de *Star Citizen*, qui doit être déployé à la fin du mois. Note d’importance, l’ajout d’un barman avec 3 animations pour servir les boissons :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388642.html

La dernière mise à jour de *Valorant* avait introduit quelques bugs, qui sont maintenant corrigés :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valorant/raze-nerf-patch-405





Le mode Ladder de *Diablo 2 Resurrected* est retardé à fin Avril :

https://gamerant.com/diablo-2-resurr...adder-delayed/

Le survival horror *Mirror Forge* a été annoncé pour le 30 Septembre sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/mirro...-for-download/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mirror_Forge/




Vu le dépôt de marque, le jeu de catch de l’AEW devrait s’appeler *AEW: Fight Forever* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/25/a...s-likely-name/

La mise à jour 0.3.2 de *Vampire Survivors* est disponible depuis hier :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...a-mise-a-jour/

Et une nouvelle roadmap. Qui a changé. Depuis hier. Oui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...admap-1-0-2022





Un mod pour rajouter des androïdes jouables dans *Fallout New Vegas* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...-android-race/

https://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/75793

Le jeu de cartes free-to-play *Storybook Brawl* a annoncé un projet de NFT et en a pris plein la gueule dans les reviews Steam :

https://kotaku.com/nft-crypto-blcckc...-re-1848708120


Pendant qu’Activision-Blizzard fait des présentations et des PowerPoint pour expliquer que se syndiquer donne le cancer, le syndicat Communications Workers of America fait un jeu, nommé *Super Anti-Union Campaign Simulator* :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...rs-union-game/





Mike Frazzini quitte ses fonctions de directeur d’*Amazon Games Studio*. C’est celui à qui il a fallu un cabinet de conseil pour lui expliquer que le massacre de personnages ressemblant à des natifs amérindiens dans New World, c’était un peu raciste quand même : 

https://www.bloomberg.com/authors/AU...jason-schreier

Roadmap pour *Wartales*. La coop et Harag's Marshlands, la nouvelle région, devraient être disponible en Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/wartales/ro...p-release-date





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les jetpacks devraient bientôt revenir dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/jetpacks-boba-fett

Les résultats du sondage réalisé pour les *40 ans de Falcom* :

https://noisypixel.net/falcom-reveal...naire-results/

La communauté des joueurs de *Destiny 2* semble être constituée d’adultes responsables. Ça fait bizarre :

https://www.thegamer.com/destiny-com...toxic-strikes/



Un évènement *Women In Games International* à la GDC a été sponsorisé par *Acitivision-Blizzard*, qui cherche désespérément à se racheter une conduite. Il semble que l’assemblée ait été remplie de connards :

https://www.thegamer.com/gdc-women-i...sion-blizzard/










*Des chaussures Halo*, à 225$, ce qui est un prix raisonnable et … Ha ouais, il n’y que 117 paires :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/these-rea...a-lot-of-luck/




Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## runner

*Apple* se plaint d'epic mais là ils viennent de se prendre tout comme Google un uppercut en plein visage par la commission européenne.
https://www.bfmtv.com/tech/qu-est-ce...203250332.html

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,


Il ne faut pas gratouiller les chiens dans *Elden Ring*. Surtout que certains, à cause d’un bug, peuvent vous tuer en un coup :

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...-penibles.html




Light vs Darkness est un gigantesque mod en développement pour *Kingdom Hearts III* :

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...kness-fan-mod/




Où on parle de *CheatNinja*, le groupe chinois qui vendait des tonnes de cheats pour PUBG et Kalof :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15500...a-pubg-cod.htm

Un mod pour rendre *Portal 2* ‘achement plus joli :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/portal-2/mo...ate-desolation

https://emberspark.games/desolation/news/mar2022/




Bande-annonce pour le FPS *Quantum Error*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Xbox Series et PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/quan...teaser-trailer




*Projet RYU* est un jeu en développement par RYU Productions :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-5-indie-game/

----------


## KOUB

Un *speedrun de jeux LEGO* … de 10 jeux LEGO …  À la suite … En moins de 20 heures :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lego-games-...d-record-grunt







Les serveurs *Among Us* ont subi une attaque DDoS ce Week-end et sont en rade :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/among-us/se...down-ddos-hack





*Bioshock Infinite* reçoit des tas de mises à jour (9 en un mois) sur PC, sans patch-notes :

https://www.thegamer.com/bioshock-in...deck-remaster/

100% sur le premier *Rayman* sans prendre un seul coup :

https://www.thegamer.com/rayman-speedrunner-no-hit-run/




Le DLC « Aventures de Pirates » est sorti pour *Mon Amie Peppa Pig*. Oui, ben c’est Dimanche, j’aimerai bien vous y voir :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/pe...-moussaillons/





Valve aimerait bien savoir comment ça se passe pour les jeux vérifiés sur *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck-feedback

4000 personnes poursuivent Elon Musk pour le racisme endémique des usines Tesla :





https://www.latimes.com/business/sto...fornia-lawsuit



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## yodaxy

> 10 jeux LEGO …  À la suite …


Faut du courage  ::O:

----------


## FB74



----------


## BinaryOverride

> Les résultats du sondage réalisé pour les *40 ans de Falcom* :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/falcom-reveal...naire-results/


Content de voir Bestelle sur le podium, c'est la meilleure protagoniste de Falcom. Rean, je le trouve cliché mais comme ses jeux sont les plus récents ce n'est pas surprenant. Par contre Adol je ne comprendrais jamais, les YS sont de très bon jeu mais on est à la limite du non personnage. 
Toujours pas de Kevin  ::'(:

----------


## Kriegor

Alisa Reinford, que 18eme... Aucun goût ces sondés.

----------


## Getz

> Alisa Reinford, que 18eme... Aucun goût ces sondés.


Laura même pas dans le top 20  :Emo:

----------


## Momock

> Laura même pas dans le top 20


Ça par contre c'est normal.

PS: Origins 6ème, Felghana 8ème...  ::mellow::

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Alisa Reinford, que 18eme... Aucun goût ces sondés.


Tu m’étonnes, elle ne devrait même pas être dans le top 50  ::ninja:: 
Aurelia et Duvalie méritent largement plus une place dans le top 20.

----------


## ExPanda

> 


C'est joli.
Par contre les mouvements artificiels de la caméra c'était pas obligé.  :Gerbe:

----------


## gundz

> 


Petite precision: vous attendez pas avoir ce rendu en temps réel dans un jeu, les vidéos en pathtracing sont forcement pré-rendu
Une très courte vidéo de 1m qui montre la feature en 4.27-> https://youtu.be/NMalVTkoy2c

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi,


70 millions de dollars de la part des microtransactions de *Fortnite* pour les œuvres humanitaires en Ukraine. Il reste encore une semaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/fortnite-pl...llion-ukraine/

Le fait que les studios de développement ukrainiens ne reçoivent plus leurs paiements de *Steam* est dû à un problème technique, qui devrait être corrigé en Avril :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ukrainian...or-says-valve/





391.000$ levé par le streameur *AsmonGold* pour une œuvre humanitaire en Ukraine :

https://www.thegamer.com/asmongold-u...ring-lost-ark/

La société *Kapersk*y, connue pour son logiciel antivirus, est considéré comme à risques par la FFC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15528...une-menace.htm


Le jeu d’horreur – enquête *Simulacra 3* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain :





L’action-RPG en coop *Space Punks* lancera une bêta ouverte le 20 Avril sur L’Epic Games Store :

https://fr.ign.com/space-punks/58944...verte-en-avril




Le nouveau biome de *Minecraft*, le Deep Dark, accueille des bestioles myopes et agressives :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wardens-turn...rvival-horror/

Bêta ouverte pour le jeu de bagarre *DNF Duel* sur PlayStation du 2 au 4 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050848023.html

*Kingdom Hearts* a 20 ans et sort du merchandising pour l’occasion :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050848031.html

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...ces-pre-order/

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...-october-2022/

Une toute petite vidéo de *Kart Racer*, par celui qui a produit le Demake PSX de Bloodborne :

https://gamerant.com/bloodborne-psx-...ge-kart-racer/





*Everwild* n’a pas pris une balle dans la nuque, derrière une poubelle, dans une ruelle sombre. Apparemment, le jeu s’orienterait maintenant vers le multijoueur :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ev...rande-echelle/




Il y a 4 fois le même marchand dans *Breath Of The Wild* :

https://kotaku.com/the-legend-of-zel...npc-1848710022
La marque Knack a été renouvelée par Sony. Ça spécule encore sec :

https://www.gamesradar.com/knack-tra...nts-this-week/

Bilan de la *GDC* : La semaine de travail de 4 jours, c’est bien cool :

https://www.thegamer.com/studio-head...ay-work-weeks/

Bande-annonce pour le FPS free-to-play *Gundam Evolution Exia and Marasai (UC)*, qui doit sortir sur PCet toutes les consoles sauf la Switch en 2022. Il y a un test-réseau sur Steam du 7 au 12 Avril :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/gund...sai-uc-trailer




Le metroidlike *Lone Fungus* sort aujourd’hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lon...part-laventure




Le deckbuilder *FORWARD: Escape the Fold* sort demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/for...building-rogue

----------


## KOUB

Le sokoban avec un twist *Patrick’s Parabox* sort demain sur Steam et itch.io. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/pat...parabox-review

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ricks_Parabox/




Nouveau système de progression PvP dans la dernière mise à jour de *Forza Horizon 5*. Et autres trucs :

https://fr.ign.com/forza-horizon-5/5...orza-horizon-5

Le jeu de simulation de refuge pour animaux, fort justement nommé Refuge Shelter Simulator, et le city-builder *Highrise City* sont sortis, le dernier en accès anticipé, la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...march-28-2022/







Le JRPG *One Piece Odyssey*, qui n’est pas inspiré de Naruto, a été annoncé pour fin 2022 sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050848055.html




Pas de coop en ligne pour *LEGO Star Wars : The Skywalker Saga* :

https://gamewave.fr/lego-star-wars-t...tion-en-ligne/

Plus de 400 personnes travaillent maintenant sur *Baldur’s Gate 3* :

https://gamewave.fr/baldur-s-gate-3/...-sur-le-titre/

La course au first sur les raids mythiques de *World Of Warcraft* peut être assez couteuse en temps … Et en argent :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/world-of-wa...raid-race-cost





Selon de fieffés dataminers, un événement PvE devrait bientôt avoir lieu sur *Fortnite* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/pv...vent-encounter

L’action-RPG *ANNO: Mutationem* annonce du nouveau contenu pour bientôt :

https://noisypixel.net/anno-mutation...ontent-teaser/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce de lancement pour le DLC The Kaito Files pour *Lost Judgment* :

https://noisypixel.net/lost-judgment...aunch-trailer/




Selon une offre d’emploi, *TT Game*s travaille sur un nouveau jeu LEGO sur une IP « majeure ». Vu les problèmes de harcèlement et de culture toxique au travail, on leur souhaite le même succès dans le recrutement que Quantic Dreams, Ubisoft et Blizzard :

https://gamerant.com/tt-games-new-lego-game-ip/

Un flingue particulier sur *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands*, pour ceux qui se plaigne de la durabilité des armes dans Breath Of The Wild :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tiny-tina...nly-fire-once/



Le RPG au tour par tour *Legends of Kingdom Rush*, exclusivité Apple Arcade, sortira sur Steam en Juin :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...steam-in-june/




Pour fêter les 9 ans du jeu de ninjas de l’espace *Warframe*, les joueurs reçoivent des machins offerts :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wa.../1100-6501947/

Jessie Buckley jouera dans *The Devil In Me*, le prochain épisode de The Dark Pictures Anthology :





Le speedrun d’*Elden Ring* est maintenant juste en dessous de 19 minutes :

https://www.thegamer.com/distortion2...ub-19-minutes/





*POSTAL 4: No Regerts* sortira d’accès anticipé le 20 Avril :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/post...nches-april-20




De fieffés dataminers ont trouvé des icones non-utilisés dans le code d’*Elden Ring*. Il semblerait donc que le jeu ait dû avoir un bestiaire à un moment du développement :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...had-a-bestiary





Riot tease le prochain agent de *Valorant* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388733.html



Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la construction devrait revenir sur *Fortnite* demain :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/building-coming-back

Les configurations minimale et requise pour le jeu asymétrique *Evil Dead: The Game* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/evil-dead-t...m-requirements

Le survival-horror *Expedition Zero* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam et l’EGS :

https://nofrag.com/expedition-zero-l...rie-est-sorti/




Les préenregistrements sont ouvert sur iOS pour le jeu que tout le monde n’attendait pas, *Diablo Immortal* … Et si 30 millions de personnes se pré-enregistrent sur iOS et Android, et complètent le tuto, tout le monde a des cosmétiques gratuits … Youhou :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6501954/

Une bande-annonce plus longue pour le jeu de survie *Forever Skies* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/03...vival-gameplay

----------


## KOUB

Les stocks de cartes graphiques s’améliorent … Mais Omicron … Donc bon, *les prix vont ptêt baisser, et ptêt pas* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/graphics-...ce-drops-2022/

En tous cas, *Asus* baisse les prix de ses cartes graphiques :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/as.../1100-6501951/


*Mohammad Fahmi*, le créateur de Coffee Talk, est décédé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/coffee-talk-...as-died-at-32/





4 employées de *Keyword Studios* parlent de leurs longues expériences dans le développement de jeux vidéo :

https://www.thegamer.com/gaming-indu...words-studios/

*The Elder Scrolls III : Morrowind* aura 20 ans le 1er Mai. À l’occasion, La streameuse Danae compile les histoires des joueurs à propos du jeu pour les sortir en bouquin, qui doit sortir en Mai. Il y aura aussi une série de podcast avec des interviews de moddeurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-morrowind-...h-anniversary/

C’est au tour de l’*International Game Developers Associatio*n d’avoir ses affaires de harcèlement, pour lesquelles aucune sanction n’a été prise, étalées aux yeux du public :

https://www.pcgamer.com/igda-under-f...t-controversy/




La startup Island a sorti un navigateur internet en Février, nommé *Island Enterprise Browser*, orienté sécurité et entreprise. La startup est maintenant évaluée à 1.3 milliards de dollars :

https://www.pcgamer.com/why-this-bro...lar13-billion/


C’est marrant, mais il va y avoir des accidents avec ça :

https://gizmodo.com/someone-made-rod...-ba-1848711796




Où l’on parle du business des sentiments sur internet :

https://www.wired.com/story/labor-su...ernet-culture/

Il y a quelques jours, des tas de vidéos de *Destiny* se sont retrouvées bloquées sur Youtube, y compris sur la chaine de Bungie. Un malandrin s’était fait passer pour le studio et faire tomber les vidéos en se servant du système tout pété de plainte DMCA de Youtube. Ça n’a pas fait rire Bungie, qui a porté plainte contre le fieffé trublion, même si son identité est inconnue pour le moment :

https://kotaku.com/destiny-2-copyrig...acc-1848713200


Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## skyblazer

> Bande-annonce pour le FPS free-to-play *Gundam Exia and Marasai (UC*), qui doit sortir sur PCet toutes les consoles sauf la Switch en 2022. Il y a un test-réseau sur Steam du 7 au 12 Avril :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/gund...sai-uc-trailer


Gundam *Evolution* et non Exia and Marasai (UC), qui sont respectivement un Gundam de 00 et un mecha de production de masse dans Zeta, ZZ et Unicorn (ici spécifiquement de Unicorn du coup).

----------


## pierrecastor

> Gundam *Evolution* et non Exia and Marasai (UC), qui sont respectivement un Gundam de 00 et un mecha de production de masse dans Zeta, ZZ et Unicorn (ici spécifiquement de Unicorn du coup).


J'ai compris "respectivement" et "spécifiquement" dans la phrase ci dessus.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

> Gundam *Evolution* et non Exia and Marasai (UC), qui sont respectivement un Gundam de 00 et un mecha de production de masse dans Zeta, ZZ et Unicorn (ici spécifiquement de Unicorn du coup).


C'est corrigé, une erreur de copier/coller  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Gundam *Evolution* et non Exia and Marasai (UC), qui sont respectivement un Gundam de 00 et un mecha de production de masse dans Zeta, ZZ et Unicorn (ici spécifiquement de Unicorn du coup).


expert/10

----------


## yodaxy

> Une toute petite vidéo de Kart Racer, par *celui* qui a produit le Demake PSX de Bloodborne


Celle  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Depuis 5 minutes, les collections "historiques" des jeux SSI AD&D (1ere édition) sont dispos sur Steam, à un prix légèrement moins cher que GoG (+ la réduc d'arrivée sur le store).
Si ça fonctionne correctement (c'est certainement du DoxBox) c'est l'occasion de découvrir les EoB, les Dark Sun ou Ravenloft et d'autres antiquités comme les Goldbox (les premiers jeux D&D jamais sortis).
Lien vers la gamme complète:
https://store.steampowered.com/curator/42184283

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,


*Free Mobile* offre un forfait gratuit de 2 mois pour les réfugiés ukrainiens :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/902759...krainiens.html


5 ans après sa sortie, le jeu de plateformes *Rain World* va recevoir un DLC, nommé Downpour, contenant du nouveau contenu (beaucoup), dont 5 nouveaux persos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/rain-world-i...-downpour-dlc/




Le studio *Double Eleven*, qui a bossé sur Minecraft Dungeon et sur Rust, bosse maintenant sur le contenu 2022 pour *Fallout 76* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050848071.html

10 millions de ventes cumulées pour le jeu de bagarre* Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 4* et sa version Road to Boruto, contenant tous les DLC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050848063.html

La mise à jour Heart Of Madness a été déployée aujourd’hui sur *New World*, en pic à 26.000 joueurs simultanés hier sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050848061.html

https://gamewave.fr/new-world/new-wo...s-les-details/

La 25ème saison de *Diablo III* se finira le 10 Avril :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388747.html
*
Terraformers* est un citybuilder où le but du jeu est de … Terraformer … Mars, qui sortira en accès anticipé le 21 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/terraformers/city-builder




Plusieurs changements dans le gameplay du jeu de parkour d’Indiana Jones *Phantom Abyss*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, dans sa dernière mise à jour :

https://nofrag.com/phantom-abyss-se-...-power-update/

Le retro-FPS *Nightmare Reaper* est sorti d’accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/nightmare-reaper-...cces-anticipe/




Le JRPG *Soul Hackers 2*, qui doit sortir le 26 Aout sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox, a sorti un « Summoners Guide Vol 1. », pour expliquer un tas de trucs :

https://noisypixel.net/soul-hackers-...s-guide-vol-1/




Les jeux du *PS Plus* d’Avril sont :

https://gamingintel.com/ps-plus-april-2022-free-games/

La version upgradée d’*Apex Legends* pour consoles de nouvelle génération, du moins une partie, est disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/apex-lege...ies-xs-489703/

Les joueurs de *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* tombent sur des loots avec un niveau requis supérieur au niveau maximum atteignable en jeu :

https://gamerant.com/tiny-tinas-wond...ts-higher-cap/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une fuite sur l’App Store), *Diablo Immortal* devrait sortir le 30 Juin :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-app-store...-release-date/

Les jeux de gestion de KairoSoft (Game Dev Story, Mega Mall Story, etc) sont tous sortis hier sur Steam :

https://kotaku.com/kairosoft-game-de...s-m-1848717007




*Minecraft* va recevoir une upgrade next-gen pour Xbox Series, avec du Ray Tracing :

https://wccftech.com/minecraft-xbox-...e-ray-tracing/

----------


## KOUB

*Bill Clinton*, qu’on reconnait de loin, en plissant les yeux, mais on ne peut pas vraiment se tromper, est dans le décor d’un stage de *Guilty Gear Strive* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bi.../1100-6501972/








La version Switch de *Coromon* est retardée à plus tard. La version Steam est maintenue pour le 31 Mars :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/coro...announced-date

Où on parle des *choix éthiques dans le jeu vidéo* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...ethical-worlds

Où on parle de l’histoire de *Deathloop* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc202...op-s-narrative

Le RTS *TFC: The Fertile Crescent* sort aujourd’hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tfc...un-age-empires




Les abonnements PS Plus et PS Now fusionnent donc … pour devenir un *PS Plus en 3 options*, à 9, 14 et 17 euros par mois. Le premier, c’est le Online, deux jeux mensuels des soldes et les sauvegardes dans le cloud. Le deuxième rajoute un catalogue de 400 jeux PS4 et PS5. Le dernier rajoute des jeux PS1, PS2, PS4, PS4 et PSP en streaming, y compris sur PC, et des démos exclusives. Il n’y aura pas de jeux le jour de leur sortie dans l’abonnement :

https://blog.playstation.com/2022/03...lue-than-ever/

https://fr.ign.com/ps4/58962/news/le...date-avantages

https://kotaku.com/playstation-ps-pl...jim-1848720273





La sortie de *The Legend Of Zelda : Breath Of The Wild 2* est repoussée au printemps 2022 :





Collaboration entre *Microids* et *Bernard Webber* pour adapter ses romans en jeux vidéo, après l’adaptation des fourmis en RTS il y a 20 ans :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050848087.html

Comme prévu par des gens bien informés, le mode sans construction de *Fortnite* va rester jouable :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848085.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les sabre-laser reviendrait bientôt dans *Fortnite* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848085.html





Des screeenshots pour *Diablo IV*, et quelques infos :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388762.html

https://www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-4/dungeons

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Kalof* préparerait un abonnement mensuel dans le style Fallout First ou GTA+ :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388779.html

*21 jeux classiques Donjons et Dragons* des années 80 et 90 sont disponibles sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dnd-strongh...-building-game

https://store.steampowered.com/search/?publisher=SNEG

Le RPG – Roguelike *Dungeon Defenders: Going Rogue* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd’hui par surprise sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dungeon-def...s-release-date




*Warframe* offre un DLC avec 3 machins dedans pour son 9ème anniversaire :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warframe/fr...th-anniversary





La prochaine grosse mise à jour de *Microsoft Flight Simulator* améliorera l’Italie et Malte :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/microsoft...-update-italy/

J’ai bien vérifié et ça passe … Voici *Uma Musume* … Sorti il y a un an au Japon … Un jeu de courses de waifus-chevaux … Qui doit sortir en occident sur le Play Store. Oui, c’est ni PC, ni consoles, mais là, je pouvais pas ne pas partager cette nouvelle :

https://noisypixel.net/uma-musume-gl...ed-by-cygames/




Voilà les jeux offerts en Avril avec l’abonnement *Gold sur Xbox* :

https://www.actugaming.net/games-wit...l-2022-489757/

----------


## KOUB

*Streets of Rage 4* sortira sur iOS et Android le 24 Mai :

https://www.destructoid.com/streets-...equel-trailer/




*Fast & Furious: Crossroads* sera délisté en Aout 2020 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/criticall...sale-in-april/

Il sera bientôt possible de changer de Data Center sur *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sq.../1100-6501991/

Le jeu de furtivité *Winter Ember* sortira le 19 Avril sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/wint...ter-for-switch




L’action-RPG *Anuchard* sortira le 21 Avril sur Xbox, Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/anuc...nches-april-21




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’explosage de couilles de nazis *Sniper Elite 5*, qui sortira le 26 Mai sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/snip...er-screenshots




Le deckbuilder-roguelike *FORWARD: Escape the Fold* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cape_the_Fold/




*Final Fantasy XIV* présente son nouveau système de loterie pour obtenir le droit de payer un loyer dans le jeu :

https://www.destructoid.com/square-e...using-lottery/

----------


## KOUB

Un pack « animaux de zones humides » a été annoncé pour le 12 Avril pour le jeu de création de parc animalier *Planet Zoo* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...w-wetlands-dlc





Microsoft annonce l’initiative *Beyond Xbox: Therapeutic Play* pour promouvoir le jeu vidéo dans l’aide à la convalescence dans les hôpitaux pour enfants :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ens-hospitals/

2249 euros pour la *RTX 3090 Ti* Founder Edition. Et 450 W. Tout va bien :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...hes-48409.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il faudra plus de 600 Watts pour faire tourner les *RTX 4080 et 4090*, que Nvidia devrait présenter cet été :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-rtx-4...-hungry-cards/

Le *Directstorage* de Microsoft, c’est trop bien, il parait :

https://www.pcgamer.com/in-addition-...-while-gaming/

Les prix des cartes graphiques devraient baisser en raison de la levée des taxes à l’import des produits chinois aux USA (en raison du taux de conversion magique 1$ = 1 euro) :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/graphics-...ariffs-lifted/

Il n’y a pas que les AirTags d’Apple qui permettent de suivre quelqu’un à son insu en les utilisant comme mouchards. Il y a aussi les *Apple Watchs* :

https://gizmodo.com/an-angry-stalker...his-1848714771

Le premier *E-mail* a été envoyé il y a 50 ans :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...it-envoye.html

Le blocage de 5 sites pornographiques ayant failli à mettre en place des procédures pour vérifier efficacement l’âge des internautes, sera jugé en appel le 31 Mars. Il y a deux procédures intentées, une par des associations et l’autre par le CSA contre les fournisseurs d’accès :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/6...tes-x-en-appel

*Google* est condamné à 2 millions d’euros d’amendes pour 7 clauses abusives dans les contrats qu’iol fait signer à ses développeurs pour être sur son Play Store :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...tions-20220329

*Yandex*, la société derrière le moteur de recherche russe, propose un kit de développement d’applications gratuit … Les applications collectent ensuite les informations de leurs utilisateurs et les stockent sur des serveurs russes :

https://www.numerama.com/cyberguerre...lications.html

Le *Tech Oversight Project* a sorti un wiki récapitulant toutes les petites saloperies qu’ont commis les Gafams :

https://gizmodo.com/wiki-of-big-tech...ght-1848705991
https://www.bigtechwiki.com/index.php/Main_Page

La poursuite de l’*EEOC contre Activision-Blizzard* pour le sexisme et le harcèlement sexuel généralisé est donc maintenant réglé amiable avec la création d’un fond pour les victimes de 18 millions de dollars :

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...-of-1848719873

Des piratins ont volé 620 millions de dollars (en Ethereum et en $) en piratant le Ronin Network, qui supporte le jeu « avec blockchain intégrée » *Axie Infinity* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/29/h...ronin-network/



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Croaker

> J’ai bien vérifié et ça passe … Voici *Uma Musume* … Sorti il y a un an au Japon … Un jeu de courses de waifus-chevaux … Qui doit sortir en occident sur le Play Store. Oui, c’est ni PC, ni consoles, mais là, je pouvais pas ne pas partager cette nouvelle :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/uma-musume-gl...ed-by-cygames/


Accessoirement, c'est le truc (j'hésite à dire jeu) numéro un en vente de bidules-machins-gatchas au Japon depuis sa sortie, un mélange horrible de P2W et de scènes d'animé marrantes, et classé dans les charts en Asie alors qu'absolument non traduit dans aucune autre langue.
https://sensortower.com/blog/billion...ile-games-2021

Sérieusement, ce jeu combine les mécanismes addictifs du gatchas avec ceux du turfisme, c'est assez vicelard comme combo. Heureusement il n'y a pas de 'vrai gameplay' mais seulement des courses-tableur.

eta: d'après reddit, il y a peu de chances que ce soit autre chance qu'un portage KR-CN. Ouf !  :Sweat: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/gachagaming..._developement/

----------


## Tremex

Hé ho, Bill Clinton avait déjà eu son jeu vidéo (à voir dès 0' 25") : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkruMjMe-T0  ::P:   ::ninja:: 


Sinon : la limite de l'optoélectronique est fixée à environ 1 PHz / 1 000 000 GHz. On a encore un peu de marge pour les futurs processeurs (optiques). Mais foutu Heisenberg...

https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0325093932.htm

----------


## Durack

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il faudra plus de 600 Watts pour faire tourner les RTX 4080 et 4090, que Nvidia devrait présenter cet été


Tout va bien. Le contraire parfait de la direction à prendre.
Cela dit je ne serais pas concerné directement vu que je vise plus la 4050/4060.

----------


## runner

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il faudra plus de 600 Watts pour faire tourner les RTX 4080 et 4090, que Nvidia devrait présenter cet été
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tout va bien. Le contraire parfait de la direction à prendre.
> Cela dit je ne serais pas concerné directement vu que cinle plus la 4050/4060.


Les 3090ti dépassent les 500W donc pas étonnant. Par contre les systèmes de refroidissement c'est du 3,5 slots en général donc mastodonte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon : la limite de l'optoélectronique est fixée à environ 1 PHz / 1 000 000 GHz. On a encore un peu de marge pour les futurs processeurs (optiques). Mais foutu Heisenberg...
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0325093932.htm


Sachant qu'en 15 ans, on est passé de 3,8 ghz avec le pentium 4 à 5ghz et des poussières avec alder lake, à ce rythme là, on sera à 1 Phz pas avant plusieurs millions d'années.

----------


## Flad

> [
> 
> La sortie de *The Legend Of Zelda : Breath Of The Wild 2* est repoussée au printemps 2022 :


2023. 
On est en 2022.

----------


## Kamasa

Nan mais repoussé à dans 2 mois, c'est cool aussi

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l'Ukraine :*

Le studio russe indépendant *Four Quarters* (Loop Hero), qui ne soutient pas l’invasion de l’Ukraine, incite gentiment les joueurs affectés par les sanctions contre la Russie et la Biélorussie à pirater leur jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/loop-hero-st...rate-the-game/

*Epic* atteint les 100 millions de dollars levés grâce à Fortnite pour des œuvres humanitaires en Ukraine :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/ukraine-fundraiser

Les chats vocal et textuel (sauf pour un même groupe) du jeu multijoueur *War Thunder* sont momentanément désactivés, parce que ça partait gravement en couille niveau « politique », vu que les joueurs ont trouvé malins de customiser leurs tanks en support de l’Ukraine ou de la Russie :

https://kotaku.com/war-thunder-pc-ps...cha-1848723264


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*The one who pulls out the sword will be crowned king* est un jeu gratuity sur Steam où à chaque fois que l’épée est tirée du rocher, elle devient un petit peu plus difficile à sortir :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._crowned_king/




Ajout d’un mode arcade et d’un nouveau mode histoire dans la dernière mise à jour de *Captain Tsubasa Rise of New Champions* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050848095.html




Du nouveau gameplay pour l’action *Forspoken* (80 euros sur PC, avec microtransactions) , qui doit sortir le 11 Octobre !

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050848099.html




La 4ème saison d’*Anno 1800* comprendra 3 DLC dont le premier, Seeds Of Change, sortira le 12 Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/anno-1800/season-4-roadmap-dlc




Le mode Contrôle est à nouveau disponible dans *Apex Legends* pour l’événement de collection Guerriers, jusqu’au 12 Avril :

https://nofrag.com/le-mode-controle-...-apex-legends/

----------


## KOUB

La 3ème partie de l’extension gratuite Spirits Of Amazonia pour le jeu de survie *Green Hell* est disponible :

https://nofrag.com/green-hell-la-tro...st-disponible/




Le survival-horror *Ikai* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam, oùu une démo jouable est aussi disponible :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/survive-j...ts-ikai-today/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1315210/Ikai/




Il y aura plein d’agriculture dans le prochain DLC sur le Montana pour *American Truck Simulator* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/american-...n-hauling-dlc/

*Aliens: Fireteam Elite* (190 joueurs simultanés en pic Dimanche sur Steam), commencera sa 3ème saison le 19 Avril :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/aliens-fi...cer-kit-april/








Le jeu d’infiltration médiéval *Abermore* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/first-per...more-pc-today/




La prochaine mise à jour de l’action-RPG *Scarlet Nexus* rajoute un mode très facile et une nouvelle démo jouable :

https://noisypixel.net/scarlet-nexus...easy-new-demo/





*Crusader Kings III* est sorti sur les consoles de nouvelle génération et *Unpacking* sortira au printemps sur PlayStation :

https://www.actugaming.net/crusader-...ies-xs-489684/

https://www.actugaming.net/unpacking...ed-run-489763/

La dernière mise à jour de *Street Fighters V* est maintenant déployée :

https://gamerant.com/street-fighter-...pdate-out-now/





De nouveaux machins Rick et Morty dans *Rainbow Six Siege* :

https://gamerant.com/rainbow-six-sie...morty-content/




Un skin Masterchief pour *Among Us* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/un...dans-among-us/





*Project BBQ* a été annoncé il y a un moment par Nexon. C’était au départ un Dungeon Crawler en ligne orienté PC. C’est maintenant devenu un action-RPG façon Dark Souls pour consoles, sous le nom *Project AK* :

https://wccftech.com/project-bbq-is-...-for-consoles/

Emil Pagliarulo, lead designer de *Starfield* cite comme influences principales … Spiderman … Et Cyberpunk 2077 … oula :

https://www.gamesradar.com/starfield...ly-impressive/

----------


## KOUB

Jason de Heras, design director chez Respawn, ayant travaillé sur Jedi Fallen Order et God Of War 3, a battu Margit, d’*Elden Ring*, sans prendre de dégâts et sans passer de niveau :

https://www.gamesradar.com/star-wars...e-margit-kill/




*Pinball FX* a annoncé ses plans de monétisations pour le 4ème opus du jeu de flipper … Le jeu sort en accès anticipé demain sur l’EGS en free-to-play … avec des microtransactions et un abonnement à 15$ par mois … Et les joueurs devraient racheter les vieilles tables avec de la monnaie in-game achetable uniquement avec du vrai argent. L’abonnement donne accès à « la plupart » des tables. Les joueurs ne sont pas très contents :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...5-monthly-sub/




De l’importance des choix dans le RPG *Weird West*, qui sort le 31 Mars sur PC, PS4 et Xbox One :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15537...-des-choix.htm




Le jeu d’action *Mighty Goose* va recevoir un nouveau niveau gratuitement le 19 Avril :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/migh...ge-on-april-19

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action-plateformes *Nine Sols*, qui doit sortir au 2ème trimestre 2023 après sa campagne de crowdfunding réussie, qui dure encore 39 jours … Et une démo jouable doit être disponible la semaine prochaine :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nine-...spired-combat/

https://www.gamesradar.com/nine-sols...emo-next-week/

https://shop.redcandlegames.com/projects/ninesols




*Refactor* est un tower-defense / tetris, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cho...-croise-tetris

----------


## KOUB

*Refactor* est un tower-defense / tetris, disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cho...-croise-tetris




Le visual-novel *Suhoshin* sortira le 14 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848123.html




Le metroidvania *Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night* recevra demain le DLC gratuit cros over avec Child Of Light, promis il y a bien longtemps :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/bloodstaine...child-of-light




Le 4X *Thea 2: The Shattering* est offert sur GOG pendant 48 heures :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/thea-2/free-game-gog

https://www.gog.com/en




Pour la promo de *Chrono Cross: The Radical Dreamers*, qui sort le 7 Avril sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération, un morceau de musique :

https://noisypixel.net/chrono-cross-...past-memories/

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG de super-héros *Superfuse* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam cette année et en version finale en 2023 :

https://noisypixel.net/superfuse-pc-...ess-this-year/




Interview de Shinji Mikami par Keiichiro Toyama pour les 26 ans de la franchise *Resident Evil* :

https://gamerant.com/silent-hill-res...ary-interview/




Voilà les jeux « offerts » avec l’abonnement *Prime Gaming* pour Avril :

https://www.destructoid.com/amazon-p...olls-oblivion/

Le JRPG *Persona 5* quittera la PS Plus Collection le 11 Avril :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...us-collection/

*La version Ultra Deluxe de The Stanley Parable* sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles le 27 Avril :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6502013/




Nouvelle mise à jour pour la version Steam de *Dwarf Fortress* avec les feuilles de personnages :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...63591878108006

*Death Stranding Director's Cut* est sorti sur PC :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...-pc-48413.html




La campagne kickstarter du jeu de réflexion-exploration *Overmorrow*, qui doit sortir dans l’année, est bouclée. Le développeur est bien content :

https://www.gamesradar.com/watch-thi...to-the-system/

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS / Match-3 *Matcho* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/matc...-series-and-pc





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Du papier et du scotch pour mieux refroidir un *Core i5 12400* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-stock-cooler-mod/

https://pubby.games/papermod.html

Intel a présenté ses cartes *Arc Alchemist*, en commençant par les PC portables :

https://gizmodo.com/intel-s-new-arc-...ere-1848721102

https://www.pcgamesn.com/intel/arc-a...top-gpu-reveal

https://www.pcgamesn.com/wp-content/...cs-900x506.jpg

Par contre, le *XeSS* (le DLSS d’Intel) ne sera pas disponible avant le début de l’été :

https://wccftech.com/intel-xess-wont...t-gets-larger/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Scott Bennie*, auteur sur Fallout et sur un tas d’autres jeux, journaux et séries télé, est décédé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/scott-bennie...hers-has-died/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le studio indé *Funomena* (Wattan) fermerait ses portes s’ils ne trouvent pas de nouveaux investisseurs, après que les abus de la co-fondatrice envers les employés aient été mis en lumière :

https://www.pcgamer.com/two-weeks-af...tedly-closing/

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848097.html

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ind...ind-investment

*Samsung* est poursuivi pour une histoire de brevet sur un codec vidéo HVEC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/samsung-s...codec-patents/

*Usain Bolt* est devenu co-propriétaire de l’organisation esportive Wylde :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388792.html





*Limited Run Games* ouvre son magasin dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable le 30 Avril en Caroline du Nord :

https://noisypixel.net/limited-run-g...-celebrations/

Un chorégraphe menace de poursuivre *Fortnite* pour une emote qui ressemble à un mouvement d’un de ses danses :

https://gamerant.com/epic-games-faci...ortnite-emote/

La campagne kickstarter pour le *jeu de plateau Dead By Daylight* a été lancée et atteint son premier objectif en quelques heures. Le jeu doit sortir en Octobre :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...s-pledge-goal/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ard-game/posts




D’ailleurs, 50 millions de joueurs pour *Dead By Daylight* :

https://www.destructoid.com/dead-by-...r-interactive/

*Twitch* teste la fonctionnalité « Boost Train ». En gros, quand un train de la hype est lancé chez un streameur, il y a une chance que sa chaine soient recommandée à d’autres spectateurs :

https://gamerant.com/twitchs-new-boo...s-not-perfect/

*Team17* a gagné plein d’argent l’année fiscale dernière :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...it-90m-in-2021

*Activision* ouvre un nouveau studio à Montréal, pour faire du Kalof :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/ac...io-a-montreal/

Le travail de la lead writer Sam Maggs sur *Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart* n’aurait pas été dûment crédité et elle se serait retrouvée dans les « remerciements spéciaux » du jeu :

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-work-has-been









La disponibilité du *PC Game Pass* s’étend en Asie :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pc.../1100-6502019/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … et ça ne l’est peut-être pas pour vous :*

Des gens de Numerama ont passé une semaine sur le *Metaverse* :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/896951...suffisant.html




*Google* va rendre les résultats de ses recherches plus « sûres » en utilisant une nouvelle IA, nommé MUM … Ha ouais … remarquez, Dans Alien, l’IA se nommait Mother … Hum :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/904393...les-biais.html

Il est maintenant plus facile de changer de navigateur internet par défaut dans *Windows 11* … C’est marrant, ça me rappelle quelque chose :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/win...c-2055699.html

*Tricher* dans un jeu vidéo multi … C’est déjà pas bien malin … Mais alors là :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...-hes-cheating/





PC Gamer présente 10 jeux qui ressemblent à *Wordle* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/best-games-like-wordle/

Où on parle de Sharknado, et de son succès largement pas anticipé. Du tout :

https://gamerant.com/sharknado-syfy-movie-phenomenon/

Il n’y a pas que Razer qui s’est lancé dans les masques … Il y a aussi *Dyson* … qui sort un masque purificateur d’air … doublé d’écouteurs :

https://gizmodo.com/dyson-zone-headp...e-g-1848582394




Une compagnie a acheté un bout de forêt amazonienne au Brésil … Et vend des *NFT* du terrain coupé en parcelles, pour dégager des bénéfices pour en acheter une plus grande surface … Je ne sais qu’en penser :

https://gizmodo.com/nemus-amazon-rai...-bl-1848721019

Le réalisateur de *Morbius* dit avoir été inspiré par … Pokémon … Et My Little Pony … ça doit expliquer des trucs à propos des critiques que j’ai lues :

https://www.thegamer.com/morbius-ins...y-little-pony/

Où on parle des cartes que *Nintendo* produisait avant de faire des jouets puis des jeux vidéo :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-japan-ha...ion-1848724872

Tous les gouvernements vendent des *pièces de collection* … Mais la *Nouvelle Zélande*, c’est vraiment un autre niveau (un exemple en photo) :

https://gizmodo.com/the-new-zealand-...00146/slides/5


*
Meta-Facebook* paie une firme de conseil liée aux républicains pour … Dire que la désinformation, c’est la faute à *Tiktok* d’abord :

https://gizmodo.com/metas-trying-to-...n-p-1848727669



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi,


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

*Riot Games* a levé 5.4 millions de dollars pour des œuvres humanitaires en Ukraine :

https://gamerant.com/riot-games-rais...pport-ukraine/

*Russia Today France* reste bannie en Europe :

https://www.numerama.com/politique/9...en-europe.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

On s’en doutait, *Vampire Survivors* est un énorme coup de bol pour son créateur, qui a commencé à développer le jeu pour se marrer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/vampire-s...-quit-his-job/

D’ailleurs, les sprites de *Vampire Survivors* ne viennent pas de Castlevania … Mais d’un pack d’assets parfaitement légal :

https://www.pcgamer.com/vampire-surv...tes-after-all/

Le *Meta Quest Gaming Showcase* aura lieu le 20 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848131.html

Le DLC gratuit Break the Bank pour *Dead Cells* a été déployé hier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dead-cells/bank




La dernière mise à jour de *Marvel's Avengers* produit des crashs sur PS5. En attendant le hotfix … Y a une bidouille pour éviter ça :

https://gamerant.com/marvels-avenger...d-ps5-crashes/





*Earthworm Jim 2* et deux autres jeux sont rajoutés au Switch Online :

https://wccftech.com/switch-online-n...rthworm-jim-2/




*Racine* est un deckbuilder en développement sur Steam et itch.io. Une démo jouable est disponible sur les deux sites de vente :

https://www.thegamer.com/racine-is-a...s-its-battles/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1793170/Racine/

https://hugues-laborde.itch.io/racine




Godzilla dans *Jurassic World Evolution 2*. Parce que :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...d-evolution-2/

https://www.nexusmods.com/jurassicwo.../568?tab=files

Lz point’n click *Catie in MeowmeowLand* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cat...-royaume-chats




La date de sortie du Vermintide dans l’espace *Warhammer 40,000: Darktide*, initialement prévue pour 2021, est maintenant posée pour le 13 Septembre sur PC et Xbox Series :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crush-chaos-...-in-september/




Un pompier paralysé a fini *Elden Ring* grâce à un système adapté :

https://www.pcgamer.com/paralysed-fo...ng-into-tubes/

Où on parle de l’histoire de *Black Isle Studios* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/how-black...came-a-legend/

*Tencent Games* a donné des sous à Novarama :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050848155.html

----------


## KOUB

Le battle-royale free-to-play avec des *vampires qui masquaradent Bloodhunt* sortira le 27 Avril sur PC et PS5 :

https://wccftech.com/bloodhunt-the-v...ull-crossplay/




Vous vous souvenez d’*Abandoned* ? Mais si, le jeu qu’une théorie du complot a cru être le Silent Hill de Kojima, ce qui a créé un sur-hype dont le studio de développement Blue Box Game Studios a bien profité, surtout pour faire oublier qu’ils n’avaient jamais fini de jeux … Et bien selon des gens bien informés ou pas (l’effacement de presque tous les tweets du compte du studio concernant le jeu), il semblerait bien qu’Abandoned ait été abandonné :

https://www.gamesradar.com/deleted-t...een-abandoned/





Un chanteur a aussi bossé sur une musique du jeu et n’a plus de retours depuis un moment :

https://www.thegamer.com/abandoned-vocalist-music/





*Half-Life Decay: Solo Mission*, c’est le spin off coop d’Half-Life sorti sur PS2, porté par des fans sur PC … Et jouable en solo, comme son nom le suggère brillamment :

https://www.thegamer.com/half-life-p...pc-experience/





La mise à jour 9.2 de *World Of Warcraft* amène des trucs, mais surtout de nouvelles options d’accessibilité :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15547...ise-a-jour.htm





Le roguelite *Summum Aeterna*, préquel d’Aeterna Noctis, a été annoncé pour un jour prochain en accès anticipé sur Steam. Le jeu devrait sortir en version finale en 2024 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/aete...nounced-for-pc

Le RPG *Valthirian Arc: Hero School Story 2* est sortie en accès anticipé sur Steam et devrait sortir plus tard dans l’année sur toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/valt...switch-in-2022




Où John Romero parle du développement de *Wolfenstein 3D* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc202...-3d-postmortem

Le jeu de chasse aux fantômes asymétrique à 4 contre 4 *Midnight Ghost Hunt* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/mid...etrique-arrive




Le RPG *Weird West* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.polygon.com/reviews/2300...ss-playstation







Il semble qu’il y ait des problèmes de sauvegarde dans le cloud avec *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=565ded6d5b21





Si le jeu *Paranoia : Happiness is Mandatory* a disparu de l’Epic Games Store, c’est apparemment à cause de Cyanide, l’éditeur du JdR papier original, qui refusait la sortie du jeu en l’état. Du coup, Bigben-Nacon les attaque en justice … ça rappelle un truc … à propos d’un jeu avec des hommes-poissons :









https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/...GOLDBERG_et_al

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050838175.html

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG *Fallen Legion: Rise to Glory / Fallen Legion Revenants* a été annoncé pour l’été 2022 sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/fallen-legion...c-summer-2022/




Le roguelite *Blade Assault* est disponible sur Steam depuis … Longtemps en fait :

https://noisypixel.net/blade-assault...p-steam-today/





Il y a un mod pour mettre Tekken 7 dans *Elden Ring* et Katsushiro Harada le trouve trop bien fait :

https://www.actugaming.net/elden-rin...harada-490603/





Le *CEO de PlayStation* pense que les jeux Live-Service vont dépasser les abonnements type Game Pass … Mais il a regardé les chiffres de Marvel’s Avengers ou de Babylon’s Fall récemment ? :

https://gamerant.com/playstation-ceo...tion-services/

Le studio *Firesprite*, qui s’est racheter par Sony, travaille sur un jeu d’horreur sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://wccftech.com/sony-firesprite...t-ii-director/





20 nouveaux jeux pour l’abonnement *GeForce NOW* en Avril. L’application est aussi maintenant disponible sur les Chromebook :

https://wccftech.com/geforce-now-to-...on-chromebook/

*Shueisha Games*, qui possède le magazine Weekly Shonen Jump, annonce la création d’une filiale spécialisée dans les jeux vidéo. 10 jeux sont en développement et 4 ont une bande-annonce :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/shueisha-ga...-so-127022.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelike de gestion en coop *Spacelines from the Far Out* sortira ce printemps sur PC et Xbox One. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/spac...es-this-spring

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...m_the_Far_Out/




Le jeu d’aventures en monde ouvert *The Courier* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC, consoles de nouvelle génération et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/open...-switch-and-pc




Le jeu d’aventures en VR *Cosmonious High* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Meta Quest 2 et Steam VR :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/03/31/c...2-and-steamvr/




Le jeu d’action-infiltration *Kamiwaza : Way of the Thief*, qui est un remaster d’un jeu PS2, sortira cet automne sur PC, PS4 et Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050848165.html




Du gameplay pour *Switch Sports*, qui sort le 29 Avril :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388860.html




La *Prinny Presents NIS Classics: Volume 3* a été annoncé pour cet été sur Switch, avec La Pucelle Ragnarok et Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure dedans :

https://noisypixel.net/prinny-presen...3-summer-2022/





Le roguelike *Astral Ascent* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 12 Avril :

https://www.actugaming.net/astral-as...-avril-490611/

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG *Hyper Light Breaker*, suite d’Hyper Light Drifter sortira en accès anticipé au printemps 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/hype...nounced-for-pc




Une liste de *5 jeux de réflexion* par Polygon, parce que Puzzle Quest 3 est pas tip-top :

https://www.polygon.com/what-to-play...pgs-adventures


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

SK Hynix, fabriquant de processeurs coréen, veut à son tour essayer d’acheter *Arm* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sk-hynix-con...um-to-buy-arm/

C’est la *journée mondiale de la sauvegarde* :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/905307...e-a-faire.html

Il y a une class-action en cours d’organisation aux USA, en rapport avec le *Joy-Con Drift de la Switch* … Sauf que les parents d’enfants impactés ne peuvent pas porter directement plainte … du coup, Nintendo devrait se retrouver poursuivi par des enfants :

https://gamerant.com/nintendo-joy-co...-legal-action/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, des discussions seraient en cours pour le rachat de *Quantic Dream* par Netease Games. Le studio va tellement bien, comme le disait le bureau de com il y a peu, qu’il semble qu’ils cherchaient un repreneur depuis 2018, quand le partenariat avec Sony n’a pas été renouvelé pour cause d’idée de prostituée à gros seins dans Detroit Become Human :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/q...050848129.html





Bandai-Namco veut lancer un *metaverse Gundam* … Ouaaaaaais :

https://fr.ign.com/tech/58978/news/b...taverse-gundam

*Capcom* augmente les salaires de base de ses employés au Japon de 30% en moyenne :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050848135.html

Les employés du studio de développement *Undead Labs*, qui appartient à Microsoft et travaille sur State Of Decay 3, sont soumis au sexisme, au harcèlement et au burnout selon divers témoignages. En gros, il semble que le fait de laisser les studios se gérer indépendamment ne donne pas toujours de bons résultats. Ça promet si l’acquisition d’Activision-Blizzard est approuvée. Aussil State of Decay 3 semble bloqué en pré-production depuis un moment :

https://kotaku.com/state-of-decay-3-...dea-1848728682

*Utomik* lance un service de cloud gaming :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...gaming-service

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Microsoft devrait sortir dans l’année un « forfait famille » pour plusieurs personnes pour le *Game Pass* :

https://wccftech.com/rumor-xbox-game...ime-this-year/

L’application *Twitch Desktop* disparaitra le 30 Avril :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-desktop-shutting-down/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Google Chrome* a atteint sa 100ème version. Une petite barrette de RAM pour fêter ça ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/happy-100th-...google-chrome/

Et la prochaine enquête en vue d’une poursuite antitrust contre Google concerne … *Google Maps* :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...e-google-maps/

https://jalopnik.com/the-u-s-governm...ppl-1848727044

En raison de l’augmentation de la gabelle sur les ventes de 30%, les vendeurs sur *Etsy* feront grève du 11 au 18 Avril et encouragent les acheteurs à faire de même :

https://gizmodo.com/etsy-sellers-are...kes-1848728930

Où on parle succinctement du *Digital Services Act*, en discussion au parlement européen :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/que...s-2055725.html

Les *piratins* qui piratent des serveurs pour leur faire miner des cryptomonnaies doivent se battre entre eux pour en profiter :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crypto-hacke...ctims-servers/

Une IA bats des champions de *bridge* … au bridge, pas au golf :

https://www.clubic.com/technologies-...important.html

Steven Spielberg a dit à Mickael Bay de s’arrêter à 3 films *Transformers* :

https://www.slashfilm.com/817268/ste...ormers-movies/

Les arnaques *Crypto et NFT* du mois de Mars :

https://gizmodo.com/6-crypto-and-nft...tot-1848639890

*Apple* permet enfin de ne pas passer par l’App Store pour les grosses applications comme Kobo, Kindle, Spotify ou Netflix … Et les applis de rencontre … Aux Pays Bas uniquement, suite à un procès qu’ils ont perdu :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/app...t-2055728.html

Tous les modèles de caméra de sécurité connectées à internet *Wyze* ont une énorme faille de sécurité, connue, et gardée sous silence par la société :

https://gizmodo.com/you-should-proba...t-n-1848731446



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mars-2022?s=w

----------


## Supergounou

> L’action-RPG *Hyper Light Breaker*, suite d’Hyper Light Drifter sortira en accès anticipé au printemps 2023 sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/03/hype...nounced-for-pc
> 
> https://youtu.be/qRhP9-OkTO0


Alors là, si je m'attendais !  ::O:  Meilleur nouvelle de la journée.

----------


## runner

> *Apple* permet enfin de ne pas passer par l’App Store pour les grosses applications comme Kobo, Kindle, Spotify ou Netflix … Et les applis de rencontre … Aux Pays Bas uniquement, suite à un procès qu’ils ont perdu :
> 
> https://www.01net.com/actualites/app...t-2055728.html
> [/url]


Vivement qu'epic gagne son procès contre Apple. Cela ne pourra être qu'enfin une bonne chose pour le consommateur.

----------


## Supergounou

> Une liste de *5 jeux de réflexion* par Polygon, parce que Puzzle Quest 3 est pas tip-top :
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/what-to-play...pgs-adventures


Petite correction même si je ne suis pas sûr de moi, ils ne parlent pas de jeux de réflexion purs, mais de match3.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et au passage, j'aime beaucoup comment maintenant tu classes les news KOUB.

----------


## Strife

> Alors là, si je m'attendais !  Meilleur nouvelle de la journée.


Attention il y a Gearbox dans le coup et ça ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne nouvelle.

----------


## Supergounou

> Attention il y a Gearbox dans le coup et ça ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne nouvelle.


Monsieur a l’œil. Je vais donc devoir garder mon calme, merci pour la précision.

----------


## KOUB

> Petite correction même si je ne suis pas sûr de moi, ils ne parlent pas de jeux de réflexion purs, mais de match3.


Effectivement, il n'y a pas que des match3, par exemple You Must Build a Boat.




> Et au passage, j'aime beaucoup comment maintenant tu classes les news KOUB.


 :;):

----------


## runner



----------


## Supergounou

> Effectivement, il n'y a pas que des match3, par exemple You Must Build a Boat.


You Must Build a Boat est un match3. Un excellent jeu d'ailleurs.

----------


## KOUB

> You Must Build a Boat est un match3. Un excellent jeu d'ailleurs.


Ancient Enemy alors  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Ancient Enemy alors


Je viens de regarder et... bon, ok t'as raison  ::P: 
Mais il y a beaucoup de match3 dans leur liste

----------


## pipoop

> Alors là, si je m'attendais !  Meilleur nouvelle de la journée.


j'ai vu rogue like ca m'as douche direct

----------


## Silver

Among Us début un événement assez spécial pour le 1er Avril :




Et la mise à jour d'aujourd'hui ajoute une liste d'amis en jeu pour garder ses contacts :

----------


## Garrluk

Le Pokémon de contrefaçon *Coromon* est sorti hier.

Une démo steam est disponible pour se faire une idée.

----------


## Zerger

> Le Pokémon de contrefaçon *Coromon* est sorti hier.


Rah mais bordel, trop de jeux cools qui sortent en même pas deux mois, j'arrive pas à suivre le rythme  :Vibre:

----------


## Maalak

Imagine un peu si tu devais rester un an sans acheter de nouveau jeu.  ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi,


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

L’événement Anniversary Remix Vol. 1 ramène d’anciennes skins sur *Overwatch* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/overwatchs-a...es-old-events/

*The Division 2* sort du coma avec une nouvelle saison qui doit bientôt commencer :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/tom-clancys...new-season-pts

*Le remake de System Shock* devrait bientôt être fini (y a des vidéos dans l’article) :

https://nofrag.com/le-remake-de-syst...e-son-arsenal/

Le jeu d’action-plateformes *Freedom Planet 2* sortira le 13 Septembre sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible, et des consoles inconnues pour le moment :

https://www.destructoid.com/freedom-...c-galaxytrail/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...edom_Planet_2/




Un demake de *Mass Effect* sur … Game Boy Advance :

https://wccftech.com/mass-effect-gam...te-brillliant/




L’addition du Ray Tracing dans *Minecraft* sur Xbox Series était une erreur :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...te-by-mistake/





Le city-builder *Cities: VR* sortira le 28 Avril sur Meta Quest 2 :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/cit...-on-april-28th




Une petite vidéo dév update de *Diablo 4* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/dia...rn-to-darkness




Un mod pour mettre *du Ray Tracing dans Doom*, premier du nom, celui de 1993 :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...-rt-48420.html

https://github.com/sultim-t/prboom-plus-rt/releases

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour la première saison d’*Age Of Empires IV*, nommée Festival of Ages :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050848203.html




Le tower-defense *Craft Hero* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam, où une démo est aussi disponible (Merci Boblemoche !) :

https://gamewave.fr/craft-hero/craft...ess-sur-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1882040/_/




Présentation de la faction des Mimots pour *Galactic Civilization IV*. Il sera d’ailleurs possible d’y créer sa propre faction :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-ci...d-civilization

https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-ci...zation-creator

Le FPS *Bloodhound* doit sortir en Aout sur Steam, où une démo est disponible. Une caampagne kickstarter a aussi été lancée :

https://nofrag.com/decouvrez-bloodho...o-independant/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...dhound/?beta=0

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...dhound-shooter




Le Hexen-like *Graven* a reçu une grosse mise à jour avec en particulier la coop :

https://nofrag.com/graven-une-grosse...-le-retro-fps/

Blue Box Studios dément avoir annulé *Abandoned*. Le contraire eut été étonnant :

https://www.actugaming.net/abandoned...lation-490712/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Microsoft pourrait unifier le *Xbox Live Gold et le Xbox Game Pass* :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...-merger-rumor/

*Sony* a déposé un brevet pour en gros, donner l’option de lancer un tutorial quand une nouvelle capacité ou équipement est découverte en jeu. Il y a aussi un autre brevet concernant la protection des données personnelles lors des parties en ligne :

https://gamerant.com/sony-patent-improved-tutorials/

https://gamerant.com/sony-patent-pro...s-online-play/

Les joueurs asiatiques n’auront pas droit à *Slay The Spire* dans leurs abonnements *PS Plus* d’Avril, vu que le jeu n’est pas sorti dans le coin :

https://gamerant.com/ps-plus-subscri...mes-instead-3/





*Battlefield 2042* (dernier pic de joueurs simultanés à 2263 sur Steam) montre la première partie, sur 5, de ses futures améliorations :

https://gamerant.com/dice-battlefiel...prove-designs/

Le développeur du roguelike *Revita* parle de son jeu, qui sort le 21 Avril sur PC et Switch. Revita est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://gamerant.com/revita-benstar-...switch-launch/




Bande-annonce pour la mise à jour 6.1 pour *Final Fantasy XIV*, qui sera déployée le 12 Avril :

https://wccftech.com/final-fantasy-x...-date-trailer/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une évaluation en Corée du Sud), une compilation de jeux d’arcade *Capcom Arcade 2nd Stadium* serait prévue pour bientôt :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ting-a-sequel/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de bagarre *Rivals of Aether 2* a été annoncé pour 2024, avec une béta fermée prévue pour l’année prochaine :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...coming-in-2024




*Lysfangha*, le projet étudiant qui a gagné un Pégase, a trouvé un éditeur :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15551...elle-etape.htm




Le dungeon crawler *Dungeons of Aether* sortira le 25 Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/dung...hes-october-25




Le RPG *Picontier* est sorti d ‘accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/pico...-now-available

Le RPG *tERRORbane* est disponible sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ter...i-brise-4e-mur




*House Flipper* a rajouté les appartements de Friends dans sa mise à jour aujourd’hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hou...pril-fools-day





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Un téléphone *Android* avec un port *Lightning*, parce que … Parce que c’est possible :

https://gizmodo.com/cursed-an-engine...oid-1848736976

Après le Ray Tracing, Nvidia travaille sur le *Path Tracing* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/forget-ra...in-many-years/

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

L’*E3* est annulé sous toutes ses formes cette année, mais promet de revenir en force l’année prochaine, dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable et en ligne :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...off-48418.html

https://gamerant.com/e3-2023-physical-digital/

Et le *Summer Game Fest* revient en Juin :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/03/le...it-son-retour/





*Sony* vire 90 personnes aux USA, qui s’occupaient du marketing auprès des vendeurs dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable. Il semble en fait que la division de marketing auprès des revendeurs physiques ferme complètement :

https://kotaku.com/playstation-layof...d-p-1848734519

Un bouquin de cuisine *The Witche*r :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-witcher-...il-fools-joke/





4 sénateurs US ont envoyé une lettre à la FTC, qui étudie *l’acquisition d’Activision-Blizzard par Microsoft*, trouvant le manque de responsabilité de Bobby Kotick dans les histoires de toxicité et de harcèlement au boulot assez inacceptable… Ainsi que son gigantesque parachute en or. Ils se demandent aussi si le rachat par Microsoft ne va pas empirer les conditions de travail, et quand on a entendu de comment ça s’est passé pour Undead Labs, toutes proportions gardées, on peut se poser la question. Après, on peut se demander s’ils espèrent vraiment qu’un patron soit tenu pénalement responsable des conditions de travail dans son entreprise … Ce serait une très mauvaise nouvelle pour un certain Elon, qui traine des histoires de ségrégation raciale dans ses usines :

https://www.pcgamer.com/us-senators-...rosoft-buyout/

Ha ben tiens, c’est fort à propos :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15554...rise-saine.htm



Vous vous rappelez des *Boosts de Twitch* de l’année dernière ? Ils existaient toujours jusqu’à aujourd’hui. L’idée était de faire payer les abonnés pour que leurs streameurs préférés aient une chance d’apparaitre sur la première page. Si l’idée a été abandonnée c’est pour son manque de succès mais aussi et surtout parce que des petits malins s’en sont servis pour mettre en première page … du porno :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-halts...he-front-page/

https://kotaku.com/twitch-boost-feat...ain-1848738396

*Activision Blizzard* retire l’obligation d’être vaccinés contre le Covid pour travailler dans les bureaux de la compagnie … Nan mais c’était pas ça qui ne donnait pas envie aux employés de revenir dans les bureaux :

https://gamerant.com/activision-bliz...ent-employees/

Où on parle des *crédits des jeux vidéo* et de comment les compagnies indélicates s’en servent pour pourrir le CV de gens qui leurs ont déplu en les mettant dans les « remerciements spéciaux » :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ek-in-business

Un Mod pour rajouter le multijoueur dans *A Short Hike* :

https://www.destructoid.com/a-short-...s-april-fools/





L’International Game Developers Association (IGDA) n’aime pas les *NFT* dans les jeux vidéo :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...is-a-priority/

C’est reparti pour une montée délirante du cours de l’action *GameStop* :

https://kotaku.com/gamestop-meme-sto...ism-1848737669

Le site internet pour les *35 ans de la série Metal Gear* est un faux, et fait maintenant la pub de faux NFT Konami :

https://www.thegamer.com/metal-gear-...iversary-site/

https://www.thegamer.com/metal-gear-anniversary-fake/

Où on parle de *dépôt légal des danses* (pour que Fortnite ne les utilise pas) :

https://www.thegamer.com/copyright-d...games-asshole/

*Bobby Kotick* est suspecté d’avoir donné des informations à 3 personnes ayant fait un gros bénéfice en achetant des actions d’Activision-Blizzard avant l’annonce du rachat par Microsoft, et donc d’avoir commis un délit d’initié :

https://www.thegamer.com/bobby-kotic...-broadcasting/

*Edward* a lancé une campagne Ulule aujourd’hui, déjà presque bouclée pour la 4ème saison de Rétro Découverte :

https://fr.ulule.com/retro-decouverte-saison-4/





*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Un « léger problème » d’algorithme a boosté la désinformation, la nudité, la violence et les médias russes dans les *flux des news Facebook* pendant 6 mois :

https://gizmodo.com/facebooks-news-f...ths-1848734620

Ne dites à personne que je vous l’ai dit mais il existe d’autres applications que *SNCF Connect* pour réserver un billet de train. Je rajoute aussi d’ailleurs le site des chemins de fer suisse :

https://www.numerama.com/vroom/90750...-un-train.html

https://www.sbb.ch/fr/

Les employés d’*Amazon* à New York ont voté pour se syndiquer :

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/amazo...b0e44de9bf87d4


*Compilation de machins du 1er Avril. Si vous voulez. Je ne vous oblige pas:*









https://www.pcgamesn.com/april-fools-2022




https://noisypixel.net/platinumgames...ly-real-games/




https://noisypixel.net/soul-hackers-...1-daily-demon/

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-tota...des-explained/

https://www.destructoid.com/heres-a-...ay-2022-recap/

https://kotaku.com/april-fools-day-s...-em-1848738270

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wo.../1100-6502109/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mi.../1100-6502105/



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-1er-avril?s=w

----------


## runner

> Après le Ray Tracing, Nvidia travaille sur le *Path Tracing* :
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/forget-ra...in-many-years/


Le path tracing, c'est du ray tracing.

----------


## Grosnours

Pas exactement.
Le ray tracing envoie un rayon depuis la caméra jusqu'à rencontrer une surface, puis ensuite des rayons sont envoyés vers chaque source lumineuse (c'est plus compliqué que cela et cela dépend aussi de la nature de la surface, transparente, réflexive, etc).
La path tracinge envoie direct une tonne de rayons et ceux-ci rebondissent encore et encore jusqu'à ce qu'ils tombent sur une source lumineuse. On fait ensuite une moyenne pour avoir la couleur du pixel.
C'est beaucoup plus coûteux que du ray tracing mais n'a pas les problèmes habituels d'ombres ou d'illumination globale. Par contre il faut des sources lumineuses qui ne soit pas de simples points comme c'est toujours le cas avec du ray tracing ou de la rasterisation (la méthode que tous les jeux utilisent). Et cela bouffe à mort puisque si tu envoies trop peu de rayons le résultat est bien inférieur au ray tracing.

Bref le path tracing c'est un peu plus "réaliste" que le ray tracing mais beaucoup plus couteux.
Source.

----------


## Aza

> *Battlefield 2042* (dernier pic de joueurs simultanés à 2263 sur Steam) montre la première partie, sur 5, de ses futures améliorations :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/dice-battlefiel...prove-designs/


C'est quand même pas mal 2 000 joueurs pour un petit jeu indé'  ::ninja::

----------


## Bart

> Ne dites à personne que je vous l’ai dit mais il existe d’autres applications que SNCF Connect pour réserver un billet de train. Je rajoute aussi d’ailleurs le site des chemins de fer suisse :
> 
> https://www.numerama.com/vroom/90750...-un-train.html


Oh putain.
Mon héros.
Mec, tu viens de changer ma vie à jamais  ::o:

----------


## Catel

> Le jeu d’action-plateformes *Freedom Planet 2* sortira le 13 Septembre sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible, et des consoles inconnues pour le moment :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/freedom-...c-galaxytrail/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...edom_Planet_2/
> 
> https://youtu.be/5-KwLnP0WGI


*ENFIN !!!*  :Vibre: 
Le jeu a été annoncé en... 2015  ::O:  _Sept ans_ que je l'attends.
C'est toujours pour moi un des meilleurs jeux de 2014, et personne l'a calculé alors que tout ceux qui y jouent l'aiment.

----------


## runner

> Pas exactement.
> Le ray tracing envoie un rayon depuis la caméra jusqu'à rencontrer une surface, puis ensuite des rayons sont envoyés vers chaque source lumineuse (c'est plus compliqué que cela et cela dépend aussi de la nature de la surface, transparente, réflexive, etc).
> La path tracinge envoie direct une tonne de rayons et ceux-ci rebondissent encore et encore jusqu'à ce qu'ils tombent sur une source lumineuse. On fait ensuite une moyenne pour avoir la couleur du pixel.
> C'est beaucoup plus coûteux que du ray tracing mais n'a pas les problèmes habituels d'ombres ou d'illumination globale. Par contre il faut des sources lumineuses qui ne soit pas de simples points comme c'est toujours le cas avec du ray tracing ou de la rasterisation (la méthode que tous les jeux utilisent). Et cela bouffe à mort puisque si tu envoies trop peu de rayons le résultat est bien inférieur au ray tracing.
> 
> Bref le path tracing c'est un peu plus "réaliste" que le ray tracing mais beaucoup plus couteux.
> Source.


Quand je dis que c'est du ray tracing, c'est que cela reste dans les 2 cas du lancer de rayon. C'est juste une autre technique de lancer de rayon.




> écouvrez Quake II RTX et la façon dont ce jeu met à profit le path tracing, une forme avancée de ray tracing. Revoyez le jeu de tir mythique de 1997 sous un nouveau jour.


Même nvidia parle de ray tracing en parlant de path tracing.
https://www.nvidia.com/fr-fr/geforce.../quake-II-rtx/

Si je suis nvidia, le path tracing c'est du full ray tracing sans rasterisation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quake 2 RTx, c'est du path tracing. Minecraft RTx aussi je crois bien. DXR et vulkan RT accélèrent les 2 en tout cas car le type de calcul à effectuer est le même.

La formulation de koub était incorrecte et c'était l'objet de mon commentaire.

----------


## Zerger

> Imagine un peu si tu devais rester un an sans acheter de nouveau jeu.


Sachant que j'ai déjà fait péter mon budget JV en 3 mois.... alors que justement je m'étais dit de ne rien acheter pour poncer mon backlog  :Emo: 
Mais je ne regrette pas pour l'instant!

----------


## 564.3

> La formulation de koub était incorrecte et c'était l'objet de mon commentaire.


Ou imprécise, ça pouvait être interprété comme dire que la présentation de NVidia était comment passer de "stochastic ray tracing" (ou autre implémentation actuellement utilisée) à du "path tracing".
Bref, merci pour un nouveau débat à la con sur des détails de formulation… ceux qui savent de quoi ça parle avaient compris, et les autres s'en cognent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sachant que j'ai déjà fait péter mon budget JV en 3 mois.... alors que justement je m'étais dit de ne rien acheter pour poncer mon backlog 
> Mais je ne regrette pas pour l'instant!


D'un autre coté c'est un début d'année bien dense là  :;):

----------


## runner

> Bref, merci pour un nouveau débat à la con sur des détails de formulation… ceux qui savent de quoi ça parle avaient compris, et les autres s'en cognent.


Je n'ai lancé aucun débat, j'ai juste fait un commentaire.

----------


## runner

Je viens de tomber sur ça. *Ron Gilbert* annonce un *nouveau Monkey island* 
https://legendofmi.com/news/ron-gilb...nd-sort-of-722
Est-ce une blague ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Il y a maintenant une rivière dans *Star Citizen* … Qui se dit que c’est une excuse pour vendre des bateaux, des véhicules et vaisseaux amphibies puis pour retarder encore un peu les promesses sur le jeu, le temps de développer un océan, les mécanismes de navigation, un système météo poussé … :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388900.html

Les nains de *Dwarf Fortress* ont maintenant un dossier médical personnel complet :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dwarf-fortr...haracter-sheet

Et les prochaine évolutions prévues pour *Escape From Tarkov* sont :

https://nofrag.com/du-nouveau-pour-escape-from-tarkov/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Pokemon Home*, l’abonnement qui vous permet de stocker vos pokémons de tous les jeux de la franchise, pourrait arriver sur les derniers Brilliant Diamond, Shining Pearl, et Legends: Arceus :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-pokemon-h...egends-arceus/

Un troll « politiquement très à droite (non, encore plus que ça, voilà, vous avez le mot) » a foutu la merde dans *No Man’s Sky* … Ce qui a surtout prouver que les fonctions de report et de blocage du jeu ne fonctionnaient pas :

https://kotaku.com/no-mans-sky-galac...azi-1848739563

Le programme de rémunération des créateurs de modes de jeux sur *Fortnite* devrait bientôt changer :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/cr...conomy-changes





La dernière mise à jour du FPS sur la guerre de Sécession *War Of Rights* rajoute la possibilité de personnaliser son personnage et un mode conquête :

https://nofrag.com/un-mode-conquete-...-de-secession/




Un *State Of Unreal* sera streamé le 5 Avril :

https://gamerant.com/unreal-event-announced/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sony* travaillerait à une émulation de la PS3 sur la PS5 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...5-its-claimed/

Soit c’est vraiment pas de bol, soit *Ubisoft* creuse toujours :

https://kotaku.com/division-2-ukrain...ate-1848739862





Des *jeux d’horreur monochromes* sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/monochromat...es-steam-list/

Le JRPG *Ni no Kuni: Cross Worlds* sortira en occident cet été sur PC et portables :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ni-...st-this-summer





*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Il y a une catégorie lecture silencieuse sur Twitch :

https://www.pcgamer.com/over-2000-pe...ding-category/

Une représentation d’*Elden Ring* dans Darkest Dungeon. Parce que :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388903.html



Où on parle de vaincre sa peur de voler grâce aux jeux vidéo, et surtout à *Microsoft Flight Simulator* :

https://lifehacker.com/how-i-acciden...deo-1848739344

Les employés d’*Activision-Blizzard* prévoient une grève pour protester contre la fin de la vaccination obligatoire pour travailler dans les bureaux … Et l’obligation de revenir travailler dans les bureaux, malgré le café gratuit :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...ccine-mandate/

*Activision-Blizzard* revient sur l’obligation de revenir travailler dans les bureaux et la suppression de l’obligation vaccinale :













*Sony* veut encore acheter des studios de développement :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tions-planned/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Sans vraiment de surprise, le réseau social de Donald Trump, *Truth Social*, se casse la gueule de façon spectaculaire que ce soit au niveau des nombres de visites, de la création de nouveaux comptes ou d’installation de l’application :

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/donal...b0742dfa59876e

*Apple et Meta* se sont fait pirater … grâce à du phishing … De faux policiers :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...ciers-20220401



Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w

----------


## pipoop

Ni no kuni c'est super beau mais la...je le sens pas
j'ai l'impression de voir le scenario d'un anime pas inspire

----------


## Frypolar

La démo de Nine Sols est dispo :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1809540/Nine_Sols/

L’ambiance est ouf, vivement l’année prochaine  ::o:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche 3 avril 2022


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Salut les vieux … Vous vous rappelez de *Blood* ?

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/saturday-crapshoot-blood/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Une boulette sur le site internet), la prochaine extension de *World Of Warcraft* se nommerait Dragonlfight et aurait pour thème les dragons, et pas les libellules :

https://www.millenium.org/news/388922.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Rampart, un des persos les moins joués et apprécie d’*Apex Legends* devrait bientôt recevoir un bon gros buff :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-ra...ive-buff-leak/

Ron Gilbert a dit avant-hier travailler sur un nouveau *Monkey Island* sur son blog, qu’il a dit « sans blague du 1er Avril » depuis 17 ans :

https://gamerant.com/monkey-island-r...return-teaser/

Les jeux qui quittent le *Game Pass* en Avril sont :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...ril-2022-leak/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action-plateformes *Kao the Kangaroo*, qui doit sortir cet été sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://gamerant.com/kao-kangaroo-levels-trailer/




343 Industries parle de ce qui va, de ce qui ne va pas, et de ce qui sera modifié prochainement dans la 1ère saison de *Halo Infinite*. La deuxième saison doit commencer en Mai :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/34...halo-infinite/

Où on parle de L'histoire des *boitiers et jaquettes* du jeu vidéo :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15513...-anecdotes.htm

Où on apprend que le système d’évaluation US des jeux vidéo est dû à *Mortal Kombat* (normal) et au FMV *Night Trap* (bien monté en épingle par des gens n’y ayant jamais jeté un œil) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15533...re-aux-usa.htm

Le schmup *Layer Section & Galactic Attack S-Tribute* a été annoncé pour le 28 Avril sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/laye...-switch-and-pc




Le Schmup *Deathsmiles I & II*, disponible sur les consoles d’ancienne génération sortira sur Steam cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/deat...pc-this-summer

Des screenshots de *Starfield* ont fuité :

https://gamerant.com/starfield-2018-build-images-leak/



Spoiler Alert! 














130 heures pour finir *Elden Ring* sans prendre un seul dégât :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-moonve...-tw-1848742257

Pour avoir accès à tout le contenu de *Lost Ark*, il faudra maintenant un compte Steam « de bonne réputation » (« in good standing » en VO), c’est-à-dire avoir fait le petit achat nécessaire pour avoir accès aux systèmes sociaux de Steam. L’idée est de lutter contre les bots qui pourrissent l’économie du jeu :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lost-ark-...game-features/

Une démo pour un jeu *Gex* jamais annoncé ni sorti (dont le CD est dit dater du 25 Janvier 2001) a fait surface sur internet :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...peared-online/




Le hack’n slash *Ninja Blade* n’est plus disponible sur Steam. Ce qui fait parler c’est que c’est un jeu FromSoftware :

https://www.thegamer.com/fromsoftwar...m-unavailable/

Un mod pour faire du city building dans *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-e...-building-mod/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/65909




La démo jouable de *Nine Sols* est disponible sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1809540/Nine_Sols/

----------


## KOUB

*Nightmare Reaper* est un rétro FPS disponible sur Steam et GOG. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nightmare-re...ter-retro-fps/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...htmare_Reaper/





*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Dr Disrespect* tease un truc pour le 5 Avril. Ptêt de nouveaux NFT pour son jeu qui n’existe pas encore. Ou une bande-annonce. Ptêt pour vendre plus de NFT :
 
https://gamerant.com/dr-disrespect-a...ect-moon-news/







Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w

----------


## Nacodaco

Petite suggestion (on sait jamais) : mettre le lien du substack au début du post.

C'est beaucoup plus agréable à lire mais à chaque fois j'oublie (bon j'ai le favori sinon mais bon  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Raoulospoko

Raaahh blood c'était trop bien !! ::wub:: 
Et c'est cool aussi pour monkey island, enfin sauf s'il est en 3d...

----------


## Sannom

Bof, 2D, 3D, c'est kif-kif bourricot. Ce qui compte, c'est la direction artistique et l'interface utilisateur.

----------


## Zerger

Le dernier Tales of Monkey Island, il était en 3D et ça ne m'avait pas empêché de l'adorer  ::wub::

----------


## Sannom

Et les déplacements se faisaient en Point & Click comme à l'ancienne et l'inventaire affichait plusieurs objets en même temps qu'on pouvait sélectionner à la souris, correct ?

----------


## Zerger

Pouah, je me souviens plus dans les détails mais les énigmes cools et l'humour étaient toujours là  ::): 
Pour les déplacements, je ne sais plus, mais oui tu avais toujours un inventaire d'items à utiliser/combiner/examiner

----------


## Ruvon

Via le topic de la guerre : *Wargaming*  (*World of Tanks* / Warships) quitte la Russie et la Biélorussie.




> la russie perd World of Tanks





> Wargaming has made the decision to leave Russia and Belarus. The company known for games as World of Tanks and World of Warships have announced this via LinkedIn.
> 
> It expects to suffer substantial losses as a result of this decision. Over 1750 people work at Wargaming worldwide.

----------


## Silver

Wargaming avait 550 employés à Kyiv, ça a dû jouer dans leur décision. Ils ne précisent pas encore où ils comptent se relocaliser.

https://kotaku.com/wargaming-stands-...lar-1848612346

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Le dernier Tales of Monkey Island, il était en 3D et ça ne m'avait pas empêché de l'adorer


De mémoire c'était chiant à diriger, l'aspect très rigide et bien moins de charme quand 2d genre monkey island 3 reste le plus beau et sympa à mes yeux.

----------


## Sannom

Par contre Ron Gilbert à la réalisation, je me demande s'il y aurait un risque qu'il ignore tout ce qui est sorti après le 2 et qu'on revienne sur ses appétences pour le métatextuel... ce n'est personnellement pas trop ma came et surtout il semble que le 3 est l'un des plus appréciés de la série, avec plein de fans qui ont commencé la série avec (perso je suis passé au 3 après le 1 et je n'ai toujours pas joué au 2), donc je me demande si on risque d'avoir un problème de fanbase coupée en 2 là-dessus...

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ben faut espérer qu'il a évolué avec le temps !!

----------


## Sannom

Bon on peut arrêter de spéculer, il y aura bien un nouveau Monkey Island dirigé par Ron Gilbert et Dave Grossman, réalisé par Terrible Toybox (le studio de Ron Gilbert), édité par Devolver Digital. Je ne sais pas si l'apparition de Murray est un bon ou un mauvais signe par rapport à mes craintes citées plus haut :

----------


## runner



----------


## Ruvon

> Bon on peut arrêter de spéculer, il y aura bien un nouveau Monkey Island dirigé par Ron Gilbert et Dave Grossman, réalisé par Terrible Toybox (le studio de Ron Gilbert), édité par Devolver Digital. Je ne sais pas si l'apparition de Murray est un bon ou un mauvais signe par rapport à mes craintes citées plus haut :


Ah je venais le poster ^^




https://returntomonkeyisland.com

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Bon on peut arrêter de spéculer, il y aura bien un nouveau Monkey Island dirigé par Ron Gilbert et Dave Grossman, réalisé par Terrible Toybox (le studio de Ron Gilbert), édité par Devolver Digital. Je ne sais pas si l'apparition de Murray est un bon ou un mauvais signe par rapport à mes craintes citées plus haut :


 ::wub:: 

En tout cas ça n'a pas l'air en 3d !!

----------


## Ruvon

VF confirmée pour *Return to Monkey Island* :









> Welp, seems the cat is out of the bag! It's my pleasure (and a lifelong dream come true, no point denying it) to announce that I'm currently working on the French localisation of this long-expected sequel! Thanks to @grumpygamer and his team for giving me this opportunity!




*Line War*, RTS / 4x / Autobattler / Cafetière, sortira le 5 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1309610/Line_War/




(I'm back, bitches  :Cigare:  )

----------


## runner

> En tout cas ça n'a pas l'air en 3d !!


Ni en pixel art et ça c'est une excellente nouvelle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> VF confirmée pour *Return to Monkey Island* :


As tu une source pour ça ?

----------


## Ruvon

*Focus Entertainment* chasse sur le terrain de PlayWay et éditera *Hotel Renovator*, un titre évidemment polonais. A voir s'ils éditeront aussi toute la panoplie de "Renovators" que Two Horizons a en développement (Aquapark, Airport, Car Thief...).

https://www.focus-entmt.com/fr/news/...otel-renovator

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tel_Renovator/




> As tu une source pour ça ?




 ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> https://www.coldeporte.fr/upload/his...talite-126.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> (I'm back, bitches  )


Il est de retour  ::lol::

----------


## Sannom

> As tu une source pour ça ?


Il y en a une dans son message, mais c'est une intégration Twitter et j'ai l'impression que ça merde aujourd'hui. Tiens, le lien direct vers le tweet : https://twitter.com/xtooph/status/1511002990353821708

----------


## runner

> Il y en a une dans son message, mais c'est une intégration Twitter et j'ai l'impression que ça merde aujourd'hui. Tiens, le lien direct vers le tweet : https://twitter.com/xtooph/status/1511002990353821708


Oui, je voyais pas l'intégration tout à l'heure donc j'avais pas trop compris sa réponse. Maintenant je vois l'intégration. C'est pour ça que j'ai édité ma réponse à son image de source.
Merci pour le lien.

----------


## Molina

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sahskKAxSCY


Cette musique gravée au burin dans ma mémoire... Rien que pour avoir une autre version je risque de succomber.  :^_^:

----------


## pipoop

je ressens zero hype pour le nouveau monkey island

----------


## runner

> je ressens zero hype pour le nouveau monkey island


Sors de ce cauchemard. ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

> je ressens zero hype pour le nouveau monkey island


Tu aurais des raisons de l'être, théoriquement ?

----------


## pipoop

> Tu aurais des raisons de l'être, théoriquement ?


Ca doit etre le 2em point and click de ma vie de gamer et je les ai tous fait depuis:
THEORIQUEMENT je suis la cible

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui, je voyais pas l'intégration tout à l'heure donc j'avais pas trop compris sa réponse. Maintenant je vois l'intégration. C'est pour ça que j'ai édité ma réponse à son image de source.
> Merci pour le lien.


Oh, ok, vu que tu quotais le message où je postais justement le touitte, je pensais que tu l'avais vu ^^ Merci Sannom  :;):

----------


## Xchroumfph

Alors, Monkey Island j'ai envie, mais Thimbleweed Park était tellement poussif et prétentieux que j'ai un peu peur. D'ailleurs il est où le topic des jeux surestimés ?

À la rigueur, Monkey Island ne passe pas par le financement participatif. C'est une bonne nouvelle, il n'y aura pas besoin de faire de la lèche aux fans.

----------


## Ruvon

*Citizen Sleeper*, un RPG cyberpunk dans les ruines du capitalisme interplanétaire  ::ninja::  par le studio qui a réalisé *In Other Waters*, sortira le 5 mai. Avec Guillaume Singelin, un français au character design : https://www.instagram.com/blackysan/?hl=en

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tizen_Sleeper/

----------


## Higgins

Je suis over hypé pour Return to Monkey Island, je suis sous le choc.

----------


## Kriegor

> Ca doit etre le 2em point and click de ma vie de gamer


Moi aussi ! J'y ai joué juste après Loom.
Bon par contre j'en ai pas fait beaucoup d'autres depuis, parce que c'est un peu nul comme genre de jeux.
Du coup, je ressens tout pareil zéro hype ! On est sur la même longueur d'onde.  :Mellow2:

----------


## runner

> Bon par contre j'en ai pas fait beaucoup d'autres depuis, *parce que c'est un peu nul comme genre de jeux.*


On n'est plus le 1er avril. ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> D'ailleurs il est où le topic des jeux surestimés ?


Là.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi 4 avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

*Wargaming* quitte la Russie et la Biélorussie. Ils ferment leurs studios et vont retirer leurs produits de la vente dans les deux pays :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050848219.html





*Fortnite*, et Xbox qui donnait aussi sa part, ont donc levé 144 millions de dollars pour l’aide humanitaire en Ukraine :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fo.../1100-6501728/






*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Levitation est un mod en développement pour *Half-Lyfe Alyx*, qui doit sortir dans l’année et promet 4-5h de jeu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-al...hour-campaign/




Finir *Elden Ring*, oui, mais sans attaquer une seule fois. Ou aussi en 3 heures, sans prendre de dégâts :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-guy-bea...ver-attacking/




https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-rin...ng-any-damage/

Le retro JRPG *Crystal Project* est sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam, avec une démo jouable. *Sokobos*, un sokoban de la grèce anthique, est sorti samedi sur Steam. Sur le même magasin, le match 3 *Princess Farmer* est disponible :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...-april-4-2022/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ystal_Project/

----------


## Momock

> Bon par contre j'en ai pas fait beaucoup d'autres depuis, *parce que c'est un peu nul comme genre de jeux*.


Sans déconner, à la première lecture j'avais lu "parceque je suis un peu nul à ce genre de jeux"... 

Et je me suis dit "Kriegor admet _enfin_ la vraie raison de son animosité envers le genre!  ::lol:: ", mais c'était une fausse alerte  ::zzz:: .

----------


## KOUB

Il y a un crossover entre les jeux *Nier* et *PUBG :BG* en ce moment … Et le total des skins coutent l’équivalent de 50$ :

https://gamewave.fr/pubg/pubg-un-cro...ier-replicant/




https://www.pcgamesn.com/playerunkno...ubg-nier-skins





NoFrag fait un dossier sur les *meilleurs FPS des années 90* :

https://nofrag.com/les-meilleurs-fps...s-90-partie-1/




Les joueurs de *Destiny 2* ont trouvé une méthode pour farmer des machins en étant AFK, avec une petite macro :

https://gamerant.com/destiny-2-neutr...arming-method/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Naughty Dog* travaillerait sur un remake de *The Last Of Us* premier du nom et un jeu multijoueur dans l’univers du jeu. Ce dernier était prévu comme un battle-royale avant d’être rebooté sous la forme d’un Tarkov-like :

https://gamerant.com/naughty-dog-lea...ctions-new-ip/





Il se pourrait bien que le prochain jeu *FromSoftware* se fasse en collaboration avec l’auteur Brandon Sanderson, celui qui a lancé un kickstarter a plus de 40 millions de dollars pour 4 bouquins en 2023 :

https://wccftech.com/fromsoftware-ne...don-sanderson/

Le jeu de bagarre d’écrivains *Write 'n' Fight*, dont j’attends impatiemment un test par Oni et LFS, sort demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wri...cale-ecrivains




Le tactical *Circle Empires Tactics*, suite de Circle Empires sans Tactics, sortira le 7 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cir...cal-est-retour




Pour fêter la première année de son nouveau CEO Pat Gelsinger, *Intel* a sorti un jeu de plateformes sur navigateur, nommé … Pixel Pat :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pixel-pat/

https://processorpioneers.intel.com/pixelpat/

Le gigantesque mod Realm of Thrones qui met Games Of Throne dans *Mount and Blade 2* est sorti en accès anticipé hier :

https://www.pcgamer.com/massive-game...ccess-release/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/realm-of-...-of-thrones-34

Il va y avoir une nouvelle mécanique de gameplay dans *God of War Ragnarök* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...loppeur-399264

----------


## KOUB

Présentation du mode de jeu NINE de *MotoGP 22*, qui fera revivre la saison 2009 aux passionnés. Le jeu de course de vroom-vroom en plus aigu sortira le 21 Avril sur un peu tous les supports :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/mo...e-de-jeu-nine/




Un mod qui donne des effets de pluie impressionnants dans le jeu de course *Assetto Corsa* :

https://jalopnik.com/stunning-fan-ma...cin-1848738230

https://www.patreon.com/Shutoko_Revival_Project




Un joueur d’*Elden Ring* … nommé Will Smith … envahit la partie d’autres joueurs … Les gifle … Et s’en va … :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...s-then-leaves/

Ron Gilbert avait bien dit que c’était pas une blague de mauvais gout. *Return To Monkey Island*, la suite de Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge, doit sortir cette année :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ges-48424.html

https://www.pcgamer.com/return-to-mo...and-announced/




*Roblox* a développé un système de couche pour ses personnages, qui fait que les skins se portent comme des vêtements et s’adaptent à la morphologie de l’avatar :

https://www.wired.com/story/robloxs-...ing-metaverse/

Un mod pour mettre Minecraft dans *Doom* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/voxel-violen...lding-to-doom/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/voxel-violence




L’événement pour les 6 ans de *Dead By Daylight* a leaké grâce à de fieffés dataminers et implique une survivante qui pourra aveugler les tueurs :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dead-by-day...ry-event-leaks





Terramon est un mod pour mettre Pokémon dans *Terraria*, en cours de développement :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/terraria/mod-pokemon

Un bug sur plusieurs *Kalof* fait … tourner le décors de 90° :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/strange-c...ayers-screens/

https://www.reddit.com/r/CODVanguard...ing_stoned_so/

Le schmup *Akai Katana* sortira cette année sur des plateformes encore non précisées :

https://www.destructoid.com/akai-kat...ty-connection/




Le hack’n slash *Nobody Saves the World* recevra une mise à jour avec la coop locale le 14 Avril. Et sortira sur Switch et PlayStation le même jour :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/no.../1100-6502148/





Les jeux d’Avril du *PS Now* sont :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/play...rc-10-in-april

----------


## Sannom

> Il se pourrait bien que le prochain jeu *FromSoftware* se fasse en collaboration avec l’auteur Brandon Sanderson, celui qui a lancé un kickstarter a plus de 40 millions de dollars pour 4 bouquins en 2023 :
> 
> https://wccftech.com/fromsoftware-ne...don-sanderson/


Après GRRM, auteur des romans Le Trône de Fer, récemment adaptés en série télévisée, voici maintenant Brandon Sanderson, finisseur des romans La Roue du Temps, récemment adaptés en série télévisée. C'est moi ou c'est vraiment juste un moyen pour From Software de créer de la hype à peu de frais ?

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG *Citizen Sleeper* sortira sur Xbox, PC et Switch le 5 Mai, et sera aussi le même jour sur le Game Pass :

https://www.eurogamer.net/citizen-sl...me-pass-switch





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Pas besoin de pirater les serveurs d’Intel pour avoir les caractéristiques des *GPU Arc* … suffit de pauser une vidéo de démonstration du logiciel Arc Control :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-inadve...gship-arc-gpu/




Le système d’exploitation du *Steam Deck* peut être installé sur d’autres « Switch – PC portables ». En même temps, vu que le Steam OS est basé sur Linux, le contraire eut été étonnant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-s...ke-onexplayer/

2000 jeux sont maintenant vérifiés sur le *Steam Deck* et 1000 sont incompatibles :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck-...supported-list

Le *Steam Deck* supporte maintenant Windows 11 :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-adds...rt-windows-11/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Si *Paranoia: Happiness is Mandatory* a disparu des boutiques en ligne, c’est bien parce que le jeu était tout pourri selon les créateurs du jeu de rôle sur table. Tout a commencé à merder quand Nacon a annoncé une date de sortie sans prévenir personne. Le jeu est ensuite sorti tout bugué du cul, sans la permission des possesseurs des droits qui, après le silence assourdissant de Nacon à leurs nombreuses requêtes, ont dû contacter directement l’Epic Games Store pour faire retirer le jeu de la vente pour viol de propriété intellectuelleNAcon a déjà des problèmes avec Frogwares, qui avait fait retirer de la vente The Sinking City pour peu ou prou les mêmes raisons :

https://www.pcgamer.com/court-docume...-is-mandatory/

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050848175.html

*Koei Tecmo* a fait plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale et en remercie bien ses fans :

https://noisypixel.net/koei-tecmo-sh...ssage-to-fans/



L’Europe se pose des questions sur la position dominante et les pratiques de *Microsoft* dans le cloud :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...cloud-business

Le *8-Bit Big Band*, qui fait des covers de musique de jeux vidéo, a gagné un *Gramm*y pour le meilleur arrangement, instrumental ou a cappella pour sa reprise de Meta Knight’s Revenge du jeu Kirby Superstar sorti sur Super Nintendo :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-won-a-grammy/





Il y a une bidouille pour acheter des années d’abonnement *PS Plus Premium* à moitié prix en achetant à l’avance des années de *PS Now*, qui sera automatiquement converti en l’abonnement susnommé en Juin. Pas sûr que ce soit bien légal par contre … Ou que ce ne soit pas un coup marketing :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-plus-premium/





Eeeet il n’est maintenant plus possible d’acheter des abonnements *PS Now* à l’année :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-remove...-plus-premium/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Et donc, *le gros point faible des cryptomonnaies* (niveau sécurité, niveau éthique, y en a trop), ce sont les applications « bridge » qui permettent de changer une cryptomonnaie en une autre, en passant d’une blockchain à une autre donc. Et les vils piratins le savent bien :

https://www.wired.com/story/blockcha...-bridge-hacks/

Arrêtez d’ouvrir des mails de *Phishing* (et faites une liste pour vos collègues) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/phishing-ema...-even-in-2022/

Le principe du canal *r/place* sur reddit est que chaque personne peut placer un pixel toutes les 5 minutes pour créer des machins. Certains streameurs ont engagés leur communauté pour un concours d’ego … Et Asmongold a demandé à la sienne de pourrir les publicités de vendeurs de NFT et de cryptomonnaies :

https://gamerant.com/place-subreddit...ent-explained/

https://gamerant.com/twitch-streamer...ace-subreddit/

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15561...ls-demente.htm

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...t-r-place.html

Et … heu … ça m’a fait sourire :





Où on parle du procès des FAI pour les obliger à vérifier la majorité des visiteurs de 5 sites pornographiques :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/6...e-sites-pornos

*Cloudle*, c’est Wordle … Mais avec les conditions météo de la semaine :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/clo...ther-forecasts

https://cogit.fun/cloudle

*Dr Disrespect* a annoncé qu’il préparait un album … :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hes-done-bou...ect-the-album/

Des bots font le tour des *Discord de NFT-bros* pour tenter de voler leurs chères cryptomonnaies en leur proposant de la « minter » pour des NFT. Faites comme moi, n’ayez pas de cryptomonnaies, c’est plus simple. Ça apporte en plus cette petite sensation de plaisir de ne pas chier sur la planète tous les matins en se levant, même en faisant caca :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hackers-targ...ryptocurrency/

*SFR* a magouillé entre 2016 et 2018 pour rendre obligatoire l’option SFR Presse dans ses abonnements, ce qui lui a permis en faisant semblant de pas comprendre les impôts, de ne payer que 2.1% de TVA au lieu de 20%. Une fois la magouille détecté et bloquée, SFR coupait son abonnement SFR Presse qui n’avait alors plus aucun intérêt. Les impôts n’ont aussi pas aimé et réclamerait 420 millions d’euros d’arriérés de TVA :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/909509...s-au-fisc.html

Mais bon, niveau arnaque, je vous présente *Comcast*, fournisseur d’accès américain, qui a dit à un client que sa maison était connectable à son réseau sans supplément … Mais en fait non, tout en lui présentant une facture de 19.000$ pour effectuer les travaux et lui amener internet :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...y-had-service/

Le *Sri Lanka* a banni les réseaux sociaux pendant quelques jours, parce que de vilains grévistes protestaient contre la crise économique … Le temps que les officiels découvrent l’existence des VPN :

https://gizmodo.com/sri-lanka-lifts-...ter-1848744521

C’est le retour des nains, oui, bon les squats, dans *Warhammer 40.000* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/squats-re...000-after-all/

*Coca-Cola* lance une boisson pour GAMERZ, nommée Coca-Cola Zero Sugar Byte (bordel, ce nom), qui sera débord présentée dans une « expérience créative de Fortnite ». Le truc sera disponible en quantité limitée en Mai. Bah voilà, Coca-Cola se lance dans les NFT :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...e-metaverse-on

*Elon Musk* a acheté 9.2% de Twitter … Deux semaines avant son sondage sur la liberté d’expression sur la plateforme :

----------


## Higgins

> Ron Gilbert avait bien dit que c’était pas une blague de mauvais gout. *Return To Monkey Island*, la suite de Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge, doit sortir cette année :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ges-48424.html
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/return-to-mo...and-announced/
> 
> https://youtu.be/sahskKAxSCY


La meilleure nouvelle depuis longtemps!
Viendez sur le topic officiel pour parler autour d'une chope de grog.




> Le schmup *Akai Katana* sortira cette année sur des plateformes encore non précisées :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/akai-kat...ty-connection/
> 
> https://youtu.be/yNZTTM3sZG4


Ca c'est aussi une bonne nouvelle, c'est un shmup surpuissant!
En plus il est en scrolling horizontal, ce que je trouve appréciable pour jouer sur les consoles portables dans de bonnes conditions sans devoir être en mode tate (j'ai jamais pu me faire à ça, c'est inconfortable).

----------


## FB74

Et plein d'autres A cappella...

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai du mal à être hypé par le nouveau Monkey Island, j'ai plus peur qu'autre chose.  ::unsure:: 
Ron Gilbert aux commandes, mais bon ça reste la suite d'un truc qu'il a fait il y a trente ans...




> Levitation est un mod en développement pour *Half-Lyfe Alyx*, qui doit sortir dans l’année et promet 4-5h de jeu :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-al...hour-campaign/
> 
> https://youtu.be/KO2Hu3NynN8


Le début, vu que c'est en VR ça veut dire que le jeu va tacler le joueur IRL pour le mettre à terre !  ::o: 
Blague à part ça a l'air bien foutu.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai du mal à être hypé par le nouveau Monkey Island, j'ai plus peur qu'autre chose. 
> Ron Gilbert aux commandes, mais bon ça reste la suite d'un truc qu'il a fait il y a trente ans...


Mais non, tout bien se passer. 
Un peu comme pour space quest  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

*Trek To Yomi* sortira le 5 mai. Une vidéo de 15 minutes de gameplay pour donner envie.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Trek_to_Yomi/






Deux nouveaux jeux dans l'univers d'Hypnospace Outlaw  annoncés pour "bientôt" :

*Slayers X: Terminal Aftermath: Vengance of the Slayer*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_the_Slayer/




et *Dreamsettler*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Dreamsettler/






La 1.0 de *Teardown*, le jeu de cambriolage destructeur, annoncée au 21 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1167630/Teardown/






Annonce du closed alpha test de *The Wagadu Chronicles*, un MMORPG d'inspiration africaine "focused on roleplay" kickstarté en 2019.

https://thewagaduchronicles.com

----------


## Ruvon

*Kapital: Sparks of Revolution*, "sandbox economic simulation game", sortira le 28 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_Revolution/






*Trolley Problem, Inc.* annoncé pour le 21 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...y_Problem_Inc/






Sortie aujourd'hui de *LEGO® Star Wars™: The Skywalker Saga*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...kywalker_Saga/






*TinyBuild* a sorti ses chiffres 2021, et ça va plutôt pas mal.

https://polaris.brighterir.com/publi.../story/xqopk7r




> The financial report indicated $52.2M in revenue for 2021, a 39% increase from 2020. And the operating profit at the Hello Neighbor publisher is up 64% to $12.5 million.​
> 
> ​The company noted that revenue for the year was slightly ahead of expectations and was due to the good performances of new titles including Potion Craft (downloaded 600,000 times by the end of December 2021), as well as back catalogue sales. Back catalog sales represented 83% of total revenue for TinyBuild. Not For Broadcast, NotGames' FMV title released in January and published by TinyBuild, has been downloaded over 300,000 times.




*Brigandine: The Legend of Runersia*, tactique en tour par tour ambiance JRPG, annoncé pour le 11 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...d_of_Runersia/






MAJ Bandits pour le survival / colony sim *Noble Fates*, avec un -20% pour fêter ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1769420/Noble_Fates/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi 05 Avril 2022


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Un événement nommé *Enter the Dragon* aura lieu sur Steam du 22 au 29 Avril et mettra en lumière des jeux de studios de développement taiwanais et chinois :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-week-long-...am-this-month/




Surprise ! Une musique de boss de *Haunted Chocolatier* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-vall...his-next-game/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il y aura un crossover Assassin’s Creed sur *Fortnite* le 8 Avril :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-fortnite-...r-date-leaked/

*Green Hell VR* sortira sur Meta Quest 2 le 7 Avril :

https://gamerant.com/green-hell-rele...st-2-steam-vr/




3 millions de ventes pour *Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove* :

https://www.destructoid.com/shovel-k...million-sales/









Une mise à jour avait accidentellement nerfé le boss Starscourge Radahn d’*Elden Ring*. Il est maintenant revenu à son plein potentiel :

https://www.gamesradar.com/elden-rin...hey-should-be/

Le mode Rivercraft pour *Minecraft: Education Edition* se focalise sur l’influence du changement climatique sur les inondations :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-minecraf...limate-change/

Bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Made in Abyss: Binary Star Falling into Darkness*, qui doit sortir en fin d’année sur PS4, Switch et Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848237.html




Les jeux d’Avril du *Game Pass* sont :



Le roguelike *Astral Ascent* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 12 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050848239.html




Le prince Saoudien Mohammed bin Salman détient maintenant 96.18% de *SNK* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848247.html

----------


## Ruvon

Un résumé des débuts de la *Pixel War* sur /r/Place : https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...t-r-place.html



*Trigon: Space Story*, un FTL like, sortira le 28 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_Space_Story/






*Crystal Dynamics*  annonce que le développement du prochain *Tomb Raider* sera sur l'Unreal Engine 5.





https://twitter.com/tombraider/statu...68712279904258

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le metroidvania *Afterimage*, dont la campagne kickstarter est un succès, 17 jours avant sa fin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848255.html




La 2ème saison du jeu de nains de l’espace *Deep Rock Galactic* commencera le 28 Avril :

https://nofrag.com/la-saison-2-de-de...a-le-28-avril/




Le Tactical RPG *Brigandine: The Legend of Runersia* sortira sur Steam le 11 Mai :

https://noisypixel.net/tactical-rpg-...-new-features/




Comme prévu par des gens bien informés, Ubisoft a annoncé *Rainbow Six Mobile* pour un jour prochain :

https://wccftech.com/rainbow-six-mob...-tactical-fps/




Le jeu d’action-aventure *Trek to Yomi* sortira le 5 Mai sur Xbox, PlayStation et PC. Et plein de gameplay pour fêter ça :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/tr...-le-game-pass/

----------


## Ruvon

30 min de gameplay de *The Quarry*, "successeur spirituel" d'Until Dawn.






*My Time at Sandrock* arrivera en Early Access le 26 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_at_Sandrock/






Et évidemment, la sortie officielle de l'*Unreal Engine 5* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ially-launched

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour *Chrono Cross : The Radical Dreamers Edition* qui sort le 7 Avril :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/du...amers-edition/




Le jeu de transporteur de l’extrême *SnowRunner* aura droit à une version pour la nouvelle génération de consoles le 31 Mai :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/sn...gen-le-31-mai/




*F1 Delta Time*, un jeu officiel de Formule 1 qui fonctionnait aux NFT, lancé en 2019, a fermé le 15 Mars. Les NFT associés, dont certains se sont vendus 100.000$, ne valent plus rien :

https://kotaku.com/f1-formula-1-one-...own-1848748953

Sur le même sujet ou presque, *Ghost Recon Breakpoint* ne recevra plus de mises à jour. Et les NFT ? Bwahahaha :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...int-48428.html

2 nouvelles classes et une nouvelle aire de jeu pour *Lost Ark* dans les mises à jour des deux prochains mois :

https://wccftech.com/lost-ark-is-get...ple-of-months/

La mise à jour amenant le DLSS à *Escape From Tarkov* devrait arriver dans la semaine :

https://wccftech.com/escape-from-tarkov-dlss-update/

Si Blue Box, qui, je le rappelle, n’a jamais sorti un jeu en version finale, a supprimé tous les tweets concernant le jeu d’horreur hypé pendant un moment *Abandonned*, c’est parce que le concept a changé … Qui a précommandé dans le public ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/abandoned-d...t-has-changed/

Le FTL-like *Trigon: Space Story* sortira le 28 Avril sur Steam, où une nouvelle démo est disponible :

https://www.thegamer.com/trigon-spac...ition-details/ 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_Space_Story/ 




*Dreamsettler*, suite spirituelle d’Hypnospace, a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam. Le retro-FPS *Slayers X: Terminal Aftermath: Vengance of the Slayer*, un espèece de spinoff d’Hypnospace a aussi été annoncé sur Steam pour cette année. J’ai jamais touché à Hypnospace mais au vu des trailers des deux machins, ça fait pas envie :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...your-nostalgia 







Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (le portfolio d’un artiste ayant bossé pour Blizzard), il se pourrait bien qu’Overwatch 2 ait droit à un battle pass :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15572...r-blizzard.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *System Purge* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sys...achine-antique




Le point’n click *Chinatown Detective Agency* sortira le 6 Avril sur PC, Switch et Xbox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/chi...turiste-arrive




L’*Unreal Engine 5* est sorti d’accès anticipé, avec une démo jouable sous forme de shooter et une autre de la ville de The Matrix Awakens :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/unr...ilable-in-full

https://kotaku.com/unreal-engine-5-e...x-s-1848752012

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...e-shooter-demo

https://unrealengine.com/marketplace/en-US/learn/lyra

https://unrealengine.com/marketplace...rn/city-sample




Et une démo technique pour aller avec et faire un peu classe, quand même :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-5-tech-demo/




Le jeu de cambriolage par la destruction *Teardown* sortira d’accès anticipé le 21 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.polygon.com/gaming/23011...ase-date-steam

Où on présente un peu Vasco, le compagnon-robot de *Starfield* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/starfields-v...-space-donkey/




Un nouveau *Tomb Raider* a été annoncé par Crystal Dynamics, sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ngine-5-399366





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Activision réfléchit à la possibilité d’intégrer des NFT à *Kalof* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389012.html

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour 1.1.0 a été déployée sur *Total War : Warhammer III* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...-0-patch-notes




Les configurations minimale et requise pour *Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodhunt* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-the...-battle-royale

Une nouvelle région sera disponible dans le MMO *New Phantasy Star Online 2 New Genesis* en Juin :

https://noisypixel.net/pso2-ngs-headline-april-5-news/




*My Time at Sandrock* commencera son accès anticipé le 26 Mai sur Steam et l’Epic Games Store :

https://www.actugaming.net/my-time-a...26-mai-491226/




Le schmup *Miss Kobayashi’s Dragon Maid: Burst Forth!! Choro-gon Breath* sortira cet été sur PS4 et Switch en occident :

https://www.destructoid.com/miss-kob...ization-aksys/




*Jeff Ross*, Directeur de Days Gone, est passé design director chez Crystal Dynamics :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...stal-dynamics/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Ubisoft* travaille sur un nouveau battle-royale. Oui, comme Hyper Scape. Comment ça, vous vous souvenez pas d’Hyper Scape ? :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ub.../1100-6502182/

21 cartes supplémentaires dans la dernière mise à jour de *Gwent : The Witcher Card Game* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15575...de-contenu.htm


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Valve envoie les mails concernant la complétion de la transaction pour les commandes du 2ème trimestre pour les *Steam Decks* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-clears...emails-go-out/

Ubisoft a répondu à des questions concernant sa technologie Cloud du Futuuuuuuuur, *Scalar* :

https://wccftech.com/ubisoft-scalar-...ing-for-games/

Un système de refroidissement permet de mettre n’importe quel SSD ou presque dans votre *PS5* sans problème :

https://www.pcgamer.com/silverstones...ds-compatible/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Les 25 ans de la licence *Persona*, bah c’était quand même pas top :

https://gamerant.com/persona-25-year...g-re-releases/

Il y a maintenant un volet « my achievements » dans l’*Epic Games Store*, pour pouvoir faire des concours de **** avec vos amis :

https://gamerant.com/epic-games-stor...-achievements/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Le gouvernement anglais a demandé à l’*hôtel royal des monnaies* … De sortir un *NFT* pour cet été :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-uk-gover...create-an-nft/

Il y a 513.000 utilisateurs actifs sur *Truth Social*, le réseau social qui plante de Donald Trump, mais pas Donald Trump :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/909349...ald-trump.html

*Google Play* veut sa part sur les achats in-app. Audible et Barnes & Noble ne vendront donc plus de biens numériques sur l’application :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...tal-purchases/

Une attaque de phishing cherche à faire installer aux utilisateurs du *portefeuille de cryptomonnaires Trezor* une version modifiée pour voler leurs chères cryptos … à noter que le logiciel Trezor est open-source :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hackers-buil...-steal-crypto/

Numerama parle de ce qui s’est passé sur *r/place* :

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...enouement.html

Un *Rubik Cube* dont les facettes changent de couleur selon l’angle sous lesquels on les regarde :

https://gizmodo.com/the-rubik-s-cube...ves-1848751775




*High Score Day*, c’est Wordle mais pour les jeux vidéo :

https://www.gamesradar.com/wordle-fo...igh-score-day/

https://www.highscoreday.com/

Il semble qu’*Amazon* bannisse certains mots dans son application de réseau social réservée à ses employés. Pouvez-vous deviner lesquels ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/amazon-mess...trooms-unfair/

----------


## KOUB

Par l’équipe qui a commis Sharknado … Voici *Titanic 666* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/titanic-666-tubi-trailer/

----------


## ExPanda

> *Trake Yo Tomi* sortira le 5 mai.


Hein ?  ::huh:: 





> *Trek To Yomi* sortira le 5 mai.


Ah.
Pas réveillé moi ce matin...

----------


## Ruvon

Ouais, c'est le prochain jeu avec Nadhan Trake  ::ninja::

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Il y a Deus dans la liste, j'ai jamais dépassé le marais du départ, mourant en chaine pour plein de raison jamais claire.

Le Jdg a d'ailleurs fait une excellente vidéo dessus:


EDIT: Mauvais topic  ::siffle::

----------


## Erkin_

Tu as confondu avec le topic du GOTY 1996 non ?  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

C'est dire à quel point ce jeu l'a traumatisé.

----------


## Tenebris

> Ouais, c'est le prochain jeu avec Nadhan Trake


Et ça parlera de trachéotomie  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, arrivée sur Steam de *Vampire: The Masquerade - Heartless Lullaby*, gagnant de la "Vampire: The Masquerade Jam" du début d'année : https://itch.io/jam/vtm

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tless_Lullaby/

----------


## Ruvon

*Two Points Campus* repoussé au 9 août, mais ils ont posté une nouvelle vidéo.

https://community.twopointcounty.com...ease-date-news




> Hi lovelies!
> 
> We have some news to share that we know will no doubt disappoint some of you. As always, we'll cut right to the chase - We've made the difficult decision to push the launch of Two Point Campus back from 17th May 2022 to 9th August 2022.








Démo disponible pour *ORX*, un Tower Defense tactique en tour par tour.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1071140/ORX/






Sortie aujourd'hui du Remaster de *The Wheel of Time* (inspiré des bouquins de Robert Jordan), en exclusivité sur GoG.

https://www.gog.com/game/the_wheel_of_time






*Dune: Spice Wars* sortira en Early Access le 26 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ne_Spice_Wars/

https://www.dunegames.com/en/dune-sp...ss-on-april-26

Et présentation des Fremen.

https://www.dunegames.com/en/introducing-the-fremen

Dites bonjour à Liet Kynes :





*THQ Nordic* fera un showcase le 22 août, annonçant des infos sur Outcast 2 – A New Beginning et Jagged Alliance 3.

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer pour *AI: THE SOMNIUM FILES - nirvanA Initiative*.






25 minutes de gameplay pour *Shadows of Doubt*, jeu d'infiltration sci-fi en pixel art.






CrowsCrowsCrows a posté son *The Stanley Parable Helpful Development Showcase: Part 1* pour parler du dev de la version Ultra Deluxe toujours prévue pour le 27 avril.

https://stanleyparable.com/hds/1/

----------


## Erkin_

Shadows of Doubt semble tellement incroyable, un des jeux que j'attends le plus.

----------


## Zerger

> Un nouveau trailer pour *AI: THE SOMNIUM FILES - nirvanA Initiative*.


Bordel, ça aussi ça sort cette année?  ::o:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

*Intel* quitte à son tour la Russie :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...r-ukraine-war/


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Pourquoi utiliser l’*Unreal Engine 5 pour The Witcher 4* ?  Parce que *Blabla Marketing ennuyeux*, mais aussi, en vrai, parce que maintenir un moteur de jeu à jour en même temps que faire un jeu, c’est chiant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cd-projekt-e...real-engine-5/





Où on parle de recréer un modèle de gravité poussé dans les jeux type *Kerbal Space Program* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/how-to-build-a-black-hole/

Vous vous rappelez de *SiN* ?

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/rememberi...lf-life-world/

La mise à jour 0.4.2 a été déployée hier sur *Vampire Survivors* :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...a-mise-a-jour/

Ça se passe bien pour *Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga*, sorti hier sur Steam, avec un pic à 82.157 joueurs simultanés :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lego-star-w...ker-saga/steam




Plein de corrections de bugs et un new game + dans la mise à jour de la fin du mois pour Dying Light 2 :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-2-u...new-game-plus/





30 minutes de gameplay pour le jeu d’horreur à choix multiples *The Quarry* :

https://gamerant.com/the-quarry-gameplay/

Vous saviez qu’il y avait des mods pour *Surviving Mars* ? Moi, non, et j’ai pourtant le jeu 3 fois. Thegamer en a fait une liste :

https://www.thegamer.com/surviving-mars-best-mods/

*Hearthstone* vend une carte à 25 euros. Ça se passe comme vous pouvez le deviner au niveau des joueurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hearthstone-...ent-loving-it/





Le DLC Corrupted Fates pour le city-builder roguelike avec des dés *Dice Legacy* a été annoncé pour le 19 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848293.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’aventures *AI : The Somnium Files - nirvanA Initiative*, qui doit sortir le 24 Juin sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050848275.html




Selon de fieffés dataminers, un skin Dark Vador devrait être disponible pour la prochaine saison de *Fortnite* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389036.html

1 million de joueurs sont devenus des légendes pirates (le end-game) dans *Sea Of Thieves* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/sea-of-thieves/pirate-legend

*Stardew Valley* a un « auto-petter » pour caresser vos animaux sans efforts :

https://www.destructoid.com/stardew-...ame-knowledge/



La mise à jour 1.0.0 pour *eFootball* et son mode FUT, nommé Dream Team, doit être déployée le 14 Avril. Et Konami admet avoir fait du caca, c’est toujours ça de pris :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/konam...n-as-possible/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ive-next-week/





À la place de Doom 2016, on a failli avoir *Doom 4* donc … :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15583...ll-of-duty.htm




Le jeu de programmation / RTS *Screeps: Arena* sort le 7 Avril sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/scr...vos-unites-rts

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Screeps_Arena/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’horreur *JANITOR BLEEDS* sera disponible demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/jan...-borne-darcade




Bah voilà, c’est pas parce qu’il n’y a plus de nouveau contenu pour *Ghost Recon Breakpoint* qu’il n’y aura pas de *NFT* dans d’autres jeux Ubisoft, qui ne vaudront plus rien une fois le jeu abandonné … En même temps, ils en auraient vendus 67 :













D’ailleurs, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain *Ghost Recon*, nom de code OVER, est bien avancé et devrait sortir avant Avril de l’année prochaine (la fin de l’année fiscale) :

https://kotaku.com/ghost-recon-break...ale-1848756782

Un documentaire sur le développement de *Riders Republic* (j’espère qu’il y a un morceau sur le commentateur que tout le monde veut égorge) :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-nat...ders-republic/




Le RTS – 4X *Dune: Spice Wars* doit sortir en accès anticipé le 26 Avril. La faction des fremens a aussi été présentée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-spice-mu...ne-this-april/

https://www.jeuxactu.com/dune-spice-...ess-127046.htm

La sortie du jeu de gestion *Two Point Campus* est retardé au 9 Aout. Et une petite vidéo pour donner des infos :

https://www.pcgamer.com/two-point-ca...yed-to-august/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’aventures / schmup *Yurukill : The Calumniation Games*, qui sortira le 8 Avril sur PlayStation, Switch et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050848301.html




*THQ Nordic* présentera une conférence en ligne le 12 Aout (y aura Outcast 2 : A New Beginning et Jagged Alliance 3) :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-la-cle-399422





Il sera possible de jouer gratuitement à *New World* (dernier pic à un peu plus de 30.000 joueurs simultanés) du 7 au 11 Avril :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389057.html

Le MMO – City-builder – RTS *Romans: Age of Caesar* sortira le 27 Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/romans-age-...o-city-builder

----------


## KOUB

L’extension Hiver Éternel pour le MMO *Black Desert Online* est sortie aujourd’hui :

https://www.actugaming.net/black-des...sortie-491628/




Le FPS *Wheel of Time* est sorti en version remasteriée sur GOG :

https://www.pcgamer.com/classic-firs...-by-nightdive/





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les envois de *cartes graphiques* ont augmenté de 30% en 2021 par rapport à 2020, mais c’est toujours pas ça niveau disponibilité et surtout prix :

https://www.pcgamer.com/graphics-car...-year-in-2021/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Un *bouquin de cuisine Halo* pour le 16 Aout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-the-off...ing-in-august/









*Lego Star Wars : La Saga Skywalker* a un petit easter egg concernant Carrie Fischer. Le doublage du personnage commence avec un accent britannique avant de redevenir « normal » à partir de la fuite de l’Etoile Noire, comme dans le film :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389053.html

Le marathon de Speedruns *SpeeDons 2022* aura lieu du 15 au 17 Avril :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15586...-evenement.htm

La prochaine fonctionnalité de sécurité de *Windows 11* vous demandera de le réinstaller :

https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11s-...-os-to-use-it/

Le Chairman de *GameStop* a fait un tweet à propos de caca … Et l’action a perdu 20$. La bourse, c’est de la merde :

https://kotaku.com/gamestop-meme-sto...lon-1848757955






*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

La grosse annonce de *Dr Disrespect*, c’était son propre parfum de Mountain Dew … :

https://gamerant.com/dr-disrespect-m...e-fuel-flavor/

r/place dans *Minecraft* avec la gestion des couches et tout :

https://www.thegamer.com/2022-rplace-minecraft/

*Logan Paul* (le mec de la forêt des suicides au Japon et des combats de boxe), pas son frère qui vole une bouteille d’alcool pendant des émeutes, a lancé Liquid Market, une plateforme pour investir dans des fractions de pièces de collections … Comme au hasard la carte Pokémon à 6 millions de dollars (posez pas de questions, je comprends pas non plus) qu’il a porté à WrestleMania. Probablement une coïncidence :

https://gamerant.com/logan-paul-liqu...-collectibles/

https://kotaku.com/logan-paul-nft-cr...mar-1848754829

Il sera possible d’éditer ses *Tweets* l’année prochaine :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/twi...s-2055792.html

Les utilisateurs du moteur de recherche *DuckDuckGo* sont fort peu content de la modification de l’algorithme pour lutter contre la désinformation :

https://www.clubic.com/moteur-de-rec...lisateurs.html

Une *extension par ILM pour Firefox* pour rendre l’affichage des couleurs plus fidèles :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/moz...x-2055798.html

*Nintendo* se lance dans les lootboxes ! Avec un album Panini Mario ! :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15585...os-et-prix.htm

----------


## Ruvon

*Swordship*, qui ressemble à un shmup mais sans la partie shoot, sortira en septembre 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1804270/Swordship/






*Source of Madness*, roguelite lovecraftien bien dark, sortira d'Early Access le 11 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ce_of_Madness/

----------


## Ruvon

*Remedy*  et Rockstar Games annoncent les remakes de *Max Payne 1 et 2*.

https://investors.remedygames.com/an...ne-12-project/




> Under the development agreement signed today, Remedy will develop the games as a single title for PC, PlayStation 5 and Xbox Series X|S using its proprietary Northlight game engine. The game’s development budget will be financed by Rockstar Games, the size of which will be in line with a typical Remedy AAA-game production. Under the agreement, Remedy has a royalty opportunity after Rockstar Games has recouped its development, marketing, and other costs for distributing and publishing the game.
> 
> *The project is currently in the concept development stage.*

----------


## Cotopaxi

Max Payne !!! Enfiiiin !!!
En espérant qu'ils ne les lancent pas sur le launcher naze de Rockstar...

----------


## Higgins

C'est une chouette nouvelle ça!
Mais ouais, je vois dans ma boule de cristal une exclusivité EGS avec nécessité de se connecter sur Rockstar Moncul.

----------


## runner

Vivement un Max payne 4 par Remedy

----------


## Ruvon

> Vivement un Max payne 4 par Remedy


C'est un peu le sujet de cet article de Kotaku, qui se demande (entre autres) s'il n'aurait pas été plus intéressant de mettre la thune prévue pour ces remakes (annoncée comme équivalente à un budget AAA, donc quelques trillions de brouzoufs, à une vache près) dans un nouveau titre ou une suite.

https://kotaku.com/video-game-remake...roc-1848760866




> My first thought on reading that was: wow, that’s a lot of money to remake a couple of games that weren’t that popular, and which are still available and playable today. My second thought was: maybe that money and time could have been spent making a new Max Payne game instead? Or even a new video game entirely?





> I’m not saying that a new take on old Max Payne games will suck, or be a “bad” release that you won’t enjoy playing and that you shouldn’t buy. I’m just saying—bear with me—that life on this planet is finite, as are its resources and our time on it, and I can’t help but think in weird zero-sum terms that every time one of these big remakes is announced that a publisher’s time and money could be better spent on doing something new instead.

----------


## Bibik

> Max Payne !!! Enfiiiin !!!
> En espérant qu'ils ne les lancent pas sur le launcher naze de Rockstar...


C'était ma première pensée aussi et j'pense qu'ils vont le faire quand même.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Peut-être que les ventes des remakes servira de jauge pour un éventuel 4 ?

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## jilbi

> *Source of Madness*, roguelite lovecraftien bien dark, sortira d'Early Access le 11 mai.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ce_of_Madness/
> 
> https://youtu.be/SmDyaGifGHY


En voyant le thumbnail de la video, j'ai cru à un nouveau Magicka  ::cry::

----------


## yodaxy

> C'était ma première pensée aussi et j'pense qu'ils vont le faire quand même.


Tant que le remake n'est pas aussi catastrophique que la GTA Trilogy c'est ok  :;): 

Ah, je viens de le jinx c'est ça ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Peut-être que les ventes des remakes servira de jauge pour un éventuel 4 ?


Tout à fait possible, mais (sans être d'accord avec l'intégralité de l'article de Kotaku sur le sujet), s'ils prennent le risque de mettre plein de thunes dans un remake du 1 et du 2 pour viser les fans de ces jeux, ils auraient aussi pu mettre la même somme dans un 4 pour viser... les mêmes fans. La prise de risque est équivalente, à mon sens. Les ventes du 2 et du 3 ont toujours été considérées comme décevantes par l'éditeur à l'époque de leur sortie.

----------


## Shapa

Ouais enfin je lis remaster, Rockstar, je le sens pas bien le truc. J'espère me tromper mais la trilogie GTA ne me donne pas beaucoup d'espoir.

----------


## Ruvon

*Immortal Life*, le jeu chinois où on cultive des esprits, après avoir été repoussé, sortira finalement en Early Access le 28 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Immortal_Life/










> Ouais enfin je lis remaster, Rockstar, je le sens pas bien le truc. J'espère me tromper mais la trilogie GTA ne me donne pas beaucoup d'espoir.


Tu lis mal, il s'agira de remake, pas de remaster  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Tout à fait possible, mais (sans être d'accord avec l'intégralité de l'article de Kotaku sur le sujet), s'ils prennent le risque de mettre plein de thunes dans un remake du 1 et du 2 pour viser les fans de ces jeux, ils auraient aussi pu mettre la même somme dans un 4 pour viser... les mêmes fans. La prise de risque est équivalente, à mon sens. Les ventes du 2 et du 3 ont toujours été considérées comme décevantes par l'éditeur à l'époque de leur sortie.


Ouaip, c'est pas faux... Peut-être n'ont-ils pas assez d'idées pour réaliser une (bonne) suite au 3 ?




> Ouais enfin je lis remaster, Rockstar, je le sens pas bien le truc. J'espère me tromper mais la trilogie GTA ne me donne pas beaucoup d'espoir.





> Tu lis mal, il s'agira de remake, pas de remaster


Déjà. Ensuite, tu lis toujours mal, parce que le remake sera réalisé par Remedy, pas Rockstar.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

Et bizarrement ça me rassure pas  :tired: 

Je pense que les dernières nouvelles concernant Rockstar m'ont traumatisé. On verra bien ceci dit. 

Vivement Max Payne online  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouaip, c'est pas faux... Peut-être n'ont-ils pas assez d'idées pour réaliser une (bonne) suite au 3 ?


Là je te rejoins, le scénar et le gameplay du 1 et du 2, ce sont des valeurs sûres, un remake t'évite de devoir créer quelque chose de nouveau qui pourrait être tout pourri ; de ce point de vue, c'est moins risqué en effet.

Après, Remedy est pas trop mauvais pour écrire des scénarios en général. Même si toute leur force de travail créative doit actuellement être focalisée sur Alan Wake 2.

----------


## Sannom

> C'est un peu le sujet de cet article de Kotaku, qui se demande (entre autres) s'il n'aurait pas été plus intéressant de mettre la thune prévue pour ces remakes (annoncée comme équivalente à un budget AAA, donc quelques trillions de brouzoufs, à une vache près) dans un nouveau titre ou une suite.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/video-game-remake...roc-1848760866


Je crois que j'ai eu peu ou prou la même réaction à l'annonce des remakes de Prince of Persia : The Sands of Time et de Dead Space. Quoique dans leur cas c'est peut-être parce que les derniers opus de leurs séries respectives se terminent avec un cliffhanger bien sale que j'aimerai bien voir résolu  ::(:  . Dans le cas de Dead Space, on sait même qu'ils avaient des plans pour l'histoire de la suite.




> Ouais enfin je lis remaster, Rockstar, je le sens pas bien le truc. J'espère me tromper mais la trilogie GTA ne me donne pas beaucoup d'espoir.


C'est un remake fait par un studio renommé cette fois-ci, pas un portage* qu'un studio qui n'avait ni les épaules ni les moyens a dû faire entrer au chausse-pieds dans un cadre pour lequel les jeux originaux n'avaient pas du tout été conçus.

* J'hésite à parler de remaster quand je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y a encore un "master" à utiliser. Un peu comme le remake de Day of the Tentacles pour lequel ils avaient décidé dès le départ d'utiliser des algorithmes pour augmenter la résolution des images du jeu parce qu'ils savaient qu'ils ne trouveraient pas tous les dessins d'origine.

----------


## runner

> C'est un peu le sujet de cet article de Kotaku, qui se demande (entre autres) s'il n'aurait pas été plus intéressant de mettre la thune prévue pour ces remakes (annoncée comme équivalente à un budget AAA, donc quelques trillions de brouzoufs, à une vache près) dans un nouveau titre ou une suite.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/video-game-remake...roc-1848760866


Un remake de ces jeux je crache pas non plus dessus. Max payne 1 et le 2 le méritent et le gameplay n'a pas vieillit.
Une suite ce serait bien et j'étais triste que remedy semblait renier Max payne pour alan Wake car je trouve max payne plus réussi qu'alan wake.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Max Payne !!! Enfiiiin !!!
> En espérant qu'ils ne les lancent pas sur le launcher naze de Rockstar...


Il y a des chances malheureusement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tout à fait possible, mais (sans être d'accord avec l'intégralité de l'article de Kotaku sur le sujet), s'ils prennent le risque de mettre plein de thunes dans un remake du 1 et du 2 pour viser les fans de ces jeux, ils auraient aussi pu mettre la même somme dans un 4 pour viser... les mêmes fans. La prise de risque est équivalente, à mon sens. Les ventes du 2 et du 3 ont toujours été considérées comme décevantes par l'éditeur à l'époque de leur sortie.


Oui mais est-ce que l'éditeur n'avait pas les yeux plus gros que le vente avec des objectifs irréalistes ? C'est parfois le cas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais enfin je lis remaster, Rockstar, je le sens pas bien le truc. J'espère me tromper mais la trilogie GTA ne me donne pas beaucoup d'espoir.


C'est développé par Remedy qui ont prouvé bien optimiser leurs jeux à part quantum break et c'est pas développé par un obscure studio comme la trilogie gta remaster.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est développé par Remedy qui ont prouvé bien optimiser leurs jeux à part quantum break et c'est pas développé par un obscure studio comme la trilogie gta remaster.


On parle beaucoup trop de Quantum Break et pas assez de Control.  :tired:

----------


## Blackogg

> On parle beaucoup trop de Quantum Break


C'est bien la première fois que je lis ça  ::ninja:: 




> et pas assez de Control


Il est cool Control. Mais pour la suite, dégagez-moi ces vagues aléatoires d'ennemis tous identiques et ce système d'inventaire faisant passer les menus de RDR2 pour un modèle d'egronomie, merci.

----------


## ExPanda

Oui pour une suite à Control il faut vraiment dégager le système de loot et de craft tout pété.  ::|: 
Le reste du jeu est génial.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Perso, je serais d'avis de virer tous les systèmes de craft de tous les jeux... C'est une perte de temps totalement pas fun, à de rares exceptions près venant de jeux où le but même est le craft.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> On parle beaucoup trop de Quantum Break et pas assez de Control.


Ah ben perso j'ai bien plus apprécié QB (que j'ai fini) que Control, que j'ai lâché au bout de quelques heures.

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *CHRONO CROSS: THE RADICAL DREAMERS EDITION*, version remasterisée  ::ninja::  de Chrono Cross. Il y a une version française.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1133760/

https://square-enix-games.com/en_US/...eamers-edition






Sortie d'Early Access aujourd'hui pour *Forgive Me, Father*. L'avis d'Harvester durant l'EA de ce shooter de qualité : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/early-acc...ive-me-father/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ive_me_Father/






*Back 4 Blood* nous rappelle qu'il existe (moins de 4 000 joueurs quotidiens actuellement, ce qui est toujours 40x plus que Aliens: Fireteam Elite  ::ninja::  ) avec l'annonce de la sortie le 12 avril du DLC Expansion 1: Tunnels of Terror.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors que le jeu était dans le dernier Humble Bundle...

----------


## pipoop

> Alors que le jeu était dans le dernier Humble Bundle...


ouais ils etaient même a court de cles ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et je l'ai raté, fichtre !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je l'ai testé, j'ai tenu 30 minutes. Complètement naze, je comprends la faible fréquentation...

----------


## runner

> On parle beaucoup trop de Quantum Break et pas assez de Control.


Control c'est bien et ils ont 2 jeux de la licence en préparation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ben perso j'ai bien plus apprécié QB (que j'ai fini) que Control, que j'ai lâché au bout de quelques heures.


QB c'est beau mais le reste n'est pas génial. Le scénario est cliché et convenu car on sait presque déjà ce qui se passer. Le scénario qui se fait en lisant des notes, c'est la réutilisation d'une des pires idées du jeu vidéo. Il y a le film qui est pas mal mais c'est mal intégré car dispo qu'à la fin de chaque chapitre plutôt qu'être distillé à différents moments. T'as l'impression que ça a été rajouté sans aucune intégration. Le gameplay est moyen car la vie remonte toute seule et ça ruine un peu l'intérêt des pouvoirs. Tu peux t'en passer assez souvent car tu peux faire caca derrière un mur et te la jouer kamikaze comme dans les jeux à vie qui remonte toute seule. Les graphismes sont très beaux mais l'optimisation est moyenne car ça rame en natif et c'est flou en upscale.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Ah ben perso j'ai bien plus apprécié QB (que j'ai fini) que Control, que j'ai lâché au bout de quelques heures.


Idem, même si j'ai aussi terminé Control dont j'ai trouvé l'univers sympa (en même temps c'est celui d'Alan Wake). Mais j'ai trouvé le level design très pauvre, sans parler de la palette visuelle de dégradés de gris...
Et les combats assez répétitifs et bien moins satisfaisants que ceux de Quantum Break qui étaient bien burnés.

----------


## Ruvon

Un nouveau trailer pour vous inciter à précommander pour *Vampire: The Masquerade – Swansong*.

Pour le studio qui a fait The Council (les français de Big Bad Wolf), je trouve les personnages de The Council moins... mal faits ?... que dans ce Swansong... en tous cas sur ce trailer. Toujours prévu pour le 19 mai.






Nouveau trailer pour *Ember Knights*, le roguelite en coop édité par Asmodee qui sort le 20 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Ember_Knights/






Fin de l'Early Access de *Rogue Legacy 2* annoncée au 28 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ogue_Legacy_2/

----------


## JulLeBarge

> QB c'est beau mais le reste n'est pas génial. Le scénario est cliché et convenu car on sait presque déjà ce qui se passer. Le scénario qui se fait en lisant des notes, c'est la réutilisation d'une des pires idées du jeu vidéo. Il y a le film qui est pas mal mais c'est mal intégré car dispo qu'à la fin de chaque chapitre plutôt qu'être distillé à différents moments. T'as l'impression que ça a été rajouté sans aucune intégration. Le gameplay est moyen car la vie remonte toute seule et ça ruine un peu l'intérêt des pouvoirs. Tu peux t'en passer assez souvent car tu peux faire caca derrière un mur et te la jouer kamikaze comme dans les jeux à vie qui remonte toute seule. Les graphismes sont très beaux mais l'optimisation est moyenne car ça rame en natif et c'est flou en upscale.


Ben moi j'ai préféré le scénario de QB que celui de Control (enfin de ce que j'en ai vu), j'ai aimé le principe de la série intégrée au jeu, c'était bien fait et intéressant à regarder. On retrouve les mêmes défauts que tu cites dans Control (les notes et le bordel à ramasser partout, j'ai horreur de ça), mais il y a en plus une interface horrible et un craft inutile. Le tout dans des décors jolis techniquement mais sans aucune âme et très répétitifs, tout en nuances de gris comme le dit Feric. Pas aimé non plus le gameplay des combats avec les pouvoirs, j'ai trouvé ça pas fun du tout à jouer, j'ai aussi préféré ceux de QB.
Et Control sans le DLSS, ça rame tout autant que QB  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai peur : *Epic* et *Lego* veulent créer un *metaverse* pour les enfants.  :Sweat: 

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...e-for-children

----------


## Sao

> Perso, je serais d'avis de virer tous les systèmes de craft de tous les jeux... C'est une perte de temps totalement pas fun, à de rares exceptions près venant de jeux où le but même est le craft.


Dans mes bras !  ::lol:: 




> Je l'ai testé, j'ai tenu 30 minutes. Complètement naze, je comprends la faible fréquentation...


Dans mes bras !  ::lol:: 

J'ai plus assez de bras.  ::unsure::

----------


## runner

> Ben moi j'ai préféré le scénario de QB que celui de Control (enfin de ce que j'en ai vu), j'ai aimé le principe de la série intégrée au jeu, c'était bien fait et intéressant à regarder. On retrouve les mêmes défauts que tu cites dans Control (les notes et le bordel à ramasser partout, j'ai horreur de ça), mais il y a en plus une interface horrible et un craft inutile. Le tout dans des décors jolis techniquement mais sans aucune âme et très répétitifs, tout en nuances de gris comme le dit Feric. Pas aimé non plus le gameplay des combats avec les pouvoirs, j'ai trouvé ça pas fun du tout à jouer, j'ai aussi préféré ceux de QB.
> Et Control sans le DLSS, ça rame tout autant que QB


Control a du ray tracing pas QB donc pas comparable du tout.

----------


## Ruvon

Un DLC pour *Deck of Ashes: Tome of Dimensions*, annoncé pour le 21 avril en même temps que la sortie du jeu sur consoles.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ben moi j'ai préféré le scénario de QB que celui de Control (enfin de ce que j'en ai vu), j'ai aimé le principe de la série intégrée au jeu, c'était bien fait et intéressant à regarder. On retrouve les mêmes défauts que tu cites dans Control (les notes et le bordel à ramasser partout, j'ai horreur de ça), mais il y a en plus une interface horrible et un craft inutile. Le tout dans des décors jolis techniquement mais sans aucune âme et très répétitifs, tout en nuances de gris comme le dit Feric. Pas aimé non plus le gameplay des combats avec les pouvoirs, j'ai trouvé ça pas fun du tout à jouer, j'ai aussi préféré ceux de QB.
> Et Control sans le DLSS, ça rame tout autant que QB


Perso, j'ai adoré le gameplay avec les pouvoirs, genre beaucoup.
Et l'univers du jeu... Wah, je l'ai réellement vécu, même avec les couleurs grisâtres. C'était tellement vivant, je trouve.

----------


## Ruvon

Chez *Riot*, le Covid c'est fini : retour au bureau, fin du masque, au boulot les téléglandeurs  ::ninja:: 

https://kotaku.com/league-legends-ri...-re-1848763485



Alors que chez *ActiBli*, on embauche plus de 1000 beta testeurs jusqu'ici en contrat temporaire, avec une augmentation.

https://www.theverge.com/2022/4/7/23...dollars-hourly



Sortie du point&click *Chinatown Detective Agency*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ective_Agency/






Et de *Godfall: Ultimate Edition* sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...imate_Edition/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Le « Z » est enlevé des skins de Zarya dans *Overwatch* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-rem...-in-overwatch/

Puisque les entreprises ne se sont pas pressées pour désactiver un malware russe, le *FBI* s’en est occupé pour eux en développant leur propre anti-malware :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...russian-spies/


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Remedy va développer les *remakes de Max Payne et Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne* pour PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://fr.ign.com/max-payne-ps4/590...-xbox-series-x





Il y a un exploit qui passe par la tentative de tuer des enfants dans *Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/trying-to-ki...seful-exploit/





La carte originale de Sanhok reviendra avec la mise à jour 17.1 de *PUBG : BG* le 13 Avril :

https://nofrag.com/la-version-origin...s-le-13-avril/

L’abonnement pour *Runescape* augmentera le 9.49 à 10.99 euros par mois le 4 Mai :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/runescape...rice-increase/

Le JRPG *Ys IX: Monstrum Nox* a maintenant une démo de 2heures sur Stadia, sans qu’avoir un compte soit obligatoire :

https://noisypixel.net/ys-ix-monstru...r-stadia-demo/





La séquence d’ouverture de *Persona 5*, pour les 25 ans de la série de JRPG :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-shares-...5-anniversary/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une fuite bien grasse), *Halo Infinit*e devrait bientôt recevoir un mode battle royale :

https://www.actugaming.net/halo-infi...ssible-491645/





Où on parle des jeux *Monkey Island* :

https://gamerant.com/monkey-island-g...tion-30-years/

De nouveaux screenshots leakés de *Starfield* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ponder-th...rfield-images/





Le roguelite *Source of Madness*, actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam, sortira le 11 Mai en version finale sur toutes les consoles. Et sur PC, oui, évidemment :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/sour...-switch-and-pc




Le schmup sans shoot *Swordship* sortira en Septembre sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/swor...-switch-and-pc




*GOG* revient aux « bons vieux jeux vidéo » en mettant une étiquette Good Old Games sur, justement, les grands classiques qui ont fait notre enfance ou notre adolescence au vu de la moyenne d’âge ici :

https://www.pcgamer.com/gog-is-retur...d-games-roots/

*Mario Golf 64* arrivera sur le Nintendo Switch Online le 15 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050848315.html

7 nouveaux personnages seront rajoutés au jeu de bagarre *Demon Slayer - Kimetsu no Yaiba - The Hinokami Chronicles* sous forme de DLC évidemment :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050848321.html

Les conditions de farming s’améliorent un peu dans la dernière mise à jour de *Gran Turismo 7* suite au torrent de caca déversé sur le jeu, vu que la tentative d’utiliser les données captées en jeu pour pousser les joueurs à payer du vrai argent s’est un peu vue :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...s-infos-399460

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050848323.html

Dans sa mise à jour du jour, *Rust* a reçu un réseau ferré généré procéduralement, en plus de ziplines :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rust/rail-network

Des nouvelles de *Shadow Of Doubt*, un FPS d’enquête en développement depuis 3 ans par une seule personne :

https://nofrag.com/shadows-of-doubt-...ne-personne-2/




110 industries tease quelque chose à propos d’une hypothétique simulation de transpalette *Shenmue 4*. Plus que 8 épisodes supplémentaires pour avoir la fin de l'histoire :

https://gamerant.com/shenmue-4-110-industries-hint/

Quelques informations supplémentaires sur la suite de Deliver Us The Moon, *Deliver Us Mars*, mais toujours pas de date de sortie :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/de...liver-us-mars/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un micro-teaser pour *GTA 6* peut être trouvé dans Grand Theft Auto San Andreas Definitive Edition :

https://wccftech.com/grand-theft-aut...easer-picture/





Le chapitre Morrowind a été rajouté à l’édition de base de *The Elder Scrolls Online* :

https://wccftech.com/new-world-gets-...the-base-game/

----------


## KOUB

La compilation *Pac-Man Museum +* devait contenir tous les jeux Pac-Man mais ne contiendra qu’une version modifiée de Ms Pac Man sans le personnage principal pour raison de dispute de droits d’auteurs. Si vous voulez des infos sur les jeux Pac-Man, je vous conseille de regarder la sréie de MrMea sur le sujet, en 4 parties, likés ci-dessous (je n'intègre que la première partie par contre) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-to-a-dispute/




https://youtu.be/AbAEkieefy8

https://youtu.be/w31oxLtHK9A

https://youtu.be/hCeZZIFkTak

Une version Steam du RPG *Demon Gaze EXTRA*, sorti sur Switch, a été évaluée en Corée du Sud :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/demo...or-pc-in-korea




Où on parle du développement de *Returnal* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc202...ng-of-returnal

Le jeu de gestion multijoueur façon Overcooked *Bone's Cafe* sort demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bon...-necromanciens




Suite à sa dernière mise à jour, *Rimworld* est maintenant compatible Steam Deck :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rim...m-deck-support

Aperçu de The Legend of Heroes : Kuro no Kiseki II -CRIMSON SiN-, dernier episode des trails, qui sortira cette année au Japon, et l’année prochaine en occident sous le nom *The Legend of Heroes: Trails into Reverie* :

https://noisypixel.net/the-legend-of...easer-trailer/

https://noisypixel.net/kuro-no-kisek...o-screenshots/

----------


## KOUB

*Rogue Legacy 2* sortira d’accès anticipé le 28 Avril sur Steam et l’Epic Games Store et le même jour sur Xbox :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050848337.html




Bande-annonce pour la première extension Tunnels de la Terreur pour *Back 4 Blood* qui sera disponible le 12 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050848335.html




Le jeu de plateau *Demeo* est sorti aujourd’hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/demeo/relea...ree-vr-edition




La mise à jour 0.6.0.0 a été déployé aujourd’hui pour *Phasmophobia* et améliore surtout la VR :

https://nofrag.com/la-mise-a-jour-v0...-phasmophobia/

*Chrono Cross: The Radical Dreamers Edition* sort demain, et pour fêter ça, la séquence d’ouverture :

https://www.destructoid.com/to-celeb...opening-movie/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un jeu *Need for Speed* devrait sortir en Novembre et ne serait disponible que sur les consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rent-gen-only/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que *Nintendo* ait fabriqué des versions physiques de jeux 3DS « rares ». Ce serait pas mal pour éviter les futurs prix délirants :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-re...are-3ds-games/

La marque *Tactics Ogre: Reborn* a été déposée au Japon par Square Enix. Poum poum :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/squa...eborn-in-japan

Bande-annonce pour la précommande de *Vampire: The Masquerade – Swansong*, qui sort le 19 Mai sur PC, et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch pour laquelle ce sera plus tard :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/vamp...-order-trailer




La simulation de vie / RPG *Immortal Life* sortira le 28 Avril en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/immo...ss-on-april-28

C’est le jour de la mise à jour 2.00 pour *The Long Dark* :

https://gamewave.fr/the-long-dark/th...s-les-details/

Un DLC Assassin’s Creed Valhala pour … *UNO* :

https://noisypixel.net/uno-receives-...-valhalla-dlc/

----------


## Ruvon

> Suite à sa dernière mise à jour, *Rimworld* est maintenant compatible Steam Deck :
> 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rim...m-deck-support


Il était déjà compatible Steam Deck. C'est l'interface qui a été améliorée, mais il marchait déjà sur le Steam Deck.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de deckbuilding *Super Bullet Break* a été annoncé pour cette année sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/super-bullet-...-2022-release/




*Stray* a été évalué en Corée du Sud. Une date de sortie devrait donc bientôt être annoncée :

https://www.gamesradar.com/feline-ad...be-on-the-way/

85 minutes de gameplay de *eFootball* en version 1.0.0 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-0-0-gameplay/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les *jeux à Metaverse* subissent une hémorragie de joueurs pire que celle de New World depuis sa sortie :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...etain-players/

Du gameplay pour *Cult of the Lamb*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gameinformer.com/preview...ameplay-reveal





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Si vous avez un *CPU* et un *GPU AMD*, vous risquez de voir le tout overclocké sans rien demander suite à un bug dans les drivers :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/am.../1100-6502273/

Quelques démos jouables sont disponibles sur *GeForce Now* :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...n-service.html


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

USA Today parle du script du *film annulé Deus Ex* (le réalisateur, qui avait quand même réalisé Hellraiser V, est parti faire … Docteur Strange) :

https://ftw.usatoday.com/2022/04/deu...anceled-script

L’écart de salaires entre les hommes et les femmes existe toujours mais se réduit chez *Rockstar* :

https://gamerant.com/rockstar-games-...-improvements/





*Twitch* lance un concours pour streameurs du 11 au 24 Avril. En gros, en fonction de certains paliers d’abonnements à une chaine, le streameur gagne des prix,  limités à 300 personnes en France. Par exemple, si vous atteignez 250 abonnements, vous gagnez un bonnet et 20 euros d’achat sur Amazon :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389075.html

Où on revient sur *l’expérience NFT d’Ubisoft* dans Ghost Recon Breakpoint. « Poubelle en feu » résume bien l’affaire … Et c’est donc pour ça qu’ils vont continuer :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...dumpster-fire/

*LEGO* et *Epic* ont un partenariat pour créer des espaces sécuritaires pour les enfants dans le metaverse. En gros pour que les enfants puissent aller dans le metaverse :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/07/e...the-metaverse/

Depuis Lundi, les employés de *Riot Games* sont de retour au boulot dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable, sans obligation de masques ou de vaccins, et plus de tests réguliers pour les non-vaccinés. La plupart des employés n’est pas très contente :

https://kotaku.com/league-legends-ri...-re-1848763485

*Activision-Blizzard* offrent un CDI aux 1100 testeurs qualité, jusqu’ici sous-contractants ou temporaires. Les contrats seront proposés pour commencer le 1er Juillet et les salaires sont augmentés à 20$ de l’heure. Ils doivent bien avoir peur de cette histoire de syndicat :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/activision-...d-qa-full-time





*EDIT :*

Évidemment, la hausse de salaire ne s'appliquera pas aux vilains testeurs qualité de *Raven Software* qui cherchent un peu trop  à se syndiquer.. Bien sûr, Activision-Blizzard dit que ça n’a absolument rien à voir avec aplomb :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/activision-blizzard-qa-raise


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Antiwordle*, c’est Wordle … Sauf qu’il faut perdre :

https://lifehacker.com/i-hate-antiwo...nin-1848756496

https://www.antiwordle.com/

*Wheredle* est un mélange entre Wordle et Geoguessr et … Ouais, en fait, il faut deviner un état des USA à partir d’une photo. Pas vraiment de Wordle là-dedans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/combine-word...tion-wheredle/

*Croc* (les chaussures moches) a envoyé une lettre polie mais ferme aux Krokos, une équipe nîmoise de hockey, pour les empêcher de déposer leur marque :

https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b007d3845d641f

*Worldcoin* est une compagnie qui faisait le tour du monde, en commençant par les pays pauvres en Asie en Afrique, en offrant 20$ de leur cryptomonnaie à des gens dans des kiosques en échange de leurs données biométriques, promettant que c’était pour authentifier les cryptos, blablabla. Sans vraiment de surprise, les gens ne reçoivent rien en échange de leurs données biométriques. La compagnie promet bien d’anonymiser les données et de payer leurs dus avec de belles paroles, mais tout ça sent bien mauvais :

https://www.pcgamer.com/free-crypto-...lling-through/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Meta* n’a pas abandonné son idée de créer sa propre monnaie (nommée Zuck Buck en interne … Oui, c’est juste pour le dire). L’idée n’est pas de faire une vraie monnaie, mais plus quelque chose à utiliser sur les applications de la société, façon Robux, en prélevant une taxe à chaque conversion de la monnaie interne contre du vrai argent :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/914431...e-monnaie.html

Un *portefeuille de cryptomonnaies* avec lecteur d’empreinte digitale à brancher en USB … sous forme de pierre. Vaut mieux acheter un pet-rock :

https://www.clubic.com/bitcoin/actua...ck-dorsey.html

Vous en avez marre que les jeux à lootbox sur téléphones portables représentent la part du lion sur les dépenses en jeux vidéo ? Et bien ça tombe bien, *TikTok* est maintenant l’application sur laquelle les gens dépensent le plus d’argent pour envoyer des « cadeaux virtuels » aux influenceurs, sur lesquels Tiktok prend 50%. Comment ça, c’est pas bien mieux ? :













C’est évidemment la France qui a posé le plus de Pixels sur *r/place* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389083.html

La Paramount va sortir 20.000 NFT *Star Trek* :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-trek-nft-paramount/





Il semblerait y avoir eu la première *arnaque aux NFT* par une « star de téléréalité française » :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...-rug-pull.html

----------


## Ruvon

Début du Festival des Ages sur *Age of Empires IV*.




> Our first major update of 2022 is now available, bringing with it Ranked Seasons, the Content Editor beta (and Mods!), Seasonal Events, Major Balance changes, as well as a ton of quality-of-life changes to Age of Empires IV!


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ontent_Editor/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...49130098655232





Sortie de *Power & Revolution 2022*, mise à jour annuelle du simulateur géopolitique. Ce qui est bien, c'est qu'on ne sent aucune récupération de l'actualité, aussi tragique soit-elle.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._2022_Edition/

----------


## Stelarc

Ouais faut attendre 22 ans et 1 mois. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

> Sortie de *Power & Revolution 2022*, mise à jour annuelle du simulateur géopolitique. Ce qui est bien, c'est qu'on ne sent aucune récupération de l'actualité, aussi tragique soit-elle.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._2022_Edition/


Le trailer :




J'avais zappé que Eversim, le studio français qui réalise cette série de jeux, a été monté par des anciens de Simarils (non, pas le groupe de musique  :tired:  ) connu à l'époque pour Robinson's Requiem, Ishar...

----------


## Ruvon

> *Activision-Blizzard* offrent un CDI aux 1100 testeurs qualité, jusqu’ici sous-contractants ou temporaires. Les contrats seront proposés pour commencer le 1er Juillet et les salaires sont augmentés à 20$ de l’heure. Ils doivent bien avoir peur de cette histoire de syndicat :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/activision-...d-qa-full-time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT :*
> ...


Pour le dire de façon plus complète : Activision Blizzard dit que la loi les empêche de donner un avantage aux employés concernés par le processus de syndicalisation, ce qui semble vrai... *si* cet octroi d'avantage est fait dans le but d'inciter un employé à voter contre la création du syndicat.
Pas sûr que ça colle avec la définition si c'est un avantage accordé à toute une branche de l'entreprise, comme c'est le cas ici.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour ceux qui aiment se faire jumpscarer la gueule, *MADiSON* est annoncé pour le 24 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1670870/MADiSON/

Gameplay :




Release date trailer :






*Moo Lander*, mootroidvania avec des vaches et du multi, sortira le 27 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1080040/Moo_Lander/






Annonce de *Demolish & Build 3* pour 2023. On voit surtout le demolish dans le trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lish__Build_3/






Sortie du DLC *Tipping the Scales* pour *Orcs Must Die! 3*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Scales_DLC/






Discussion avec *Roberta et Ken Williams* sur Ars Technica, sur leur premier jeu depuis 25 ans, *Colossal Cave 3D*.

https://www.colossalcave3d.com

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...e-in-25-years/



*Puck*, une IA qui programme des jeux vidéo toute seule.

https://gamesbypuck.itch.io/puck

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...or-you-to-play



*Ludostrie*, le site d'*Oscar Lemaire*, publie son *Hebdostrie* en libre accès sur "La cadence de production des Call of Duty".

https://ludostrie.com/la-cadence-de-...-call-of-duty/



La roadmap de *Planet Crafter* :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...93091429806369

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi 08 Avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Si jamais il y a une révolution dans *Victoria 3*, suite à une hausse des taxes sur le thé par exemple, vous pourrez toujours changer de camp pour poursuivre la partie :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/victoria-3/revolutions

Le rétro-FPS *Forgive Me Father* est sorti d’accès anticipé hier :

https://nofrag.com/forgive-me-father...cces-anticipe/




*Pad Of Time* est un jeu de plateformes qui va sortir le 13 Avril sur Switch … Et Wii U :

https://gamerant.com/pad-of-time-wii-u-switch/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Splatoon 3* devrait sortir au mois de Juillet :

https://gamerant.com/splatoon-3-release-window-leak/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu *Star Trek: Prodigy – Supernova*, basé sur la série animée, devrait être annoncé en Mai, pour PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6502305/





Les serveurs pour le multijoueur des *Dark Souls* ne sont toujours pas revenu en ligne depuis Janvier suite au fait qu’un faille critique ait été rendue publique après deux d’inaction de FromSoftware. Les jeux ont donc perdu le tag « multijoueur » sur Steam :

https://www.thegamer.com/dark-souls-...rvers-offline/

Il y a eu, à un moment un jeu *Zardoz* de pitché pour XBox :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/07/i...oz-video-game/





Présentation du prochain voyage, Legend Of The Veil, pour *Sea Of Thieves* :

https://gamerant.com/sea-of-thieves-...ortune-voyage/





Le jeu de bagarre de robots géants *Mobile Suit Gundam Battle Operation 2*, sorti sur PS4, sera « bientôt » disponible sur Steam, mécaniques de gatcha incluses :

https://www.pcgamer.com/mobile-suit-...ding-to-steam/




Il y a beaucoup, beaucoup de combos dans *Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/lego-star-wars-combos/





Le jeu d’horreur *Madison* sortira le 24 Juin sur Ps4, PS5, Xbox Series et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848343.html




La mise à jour 2.1.0 de *Metroid Dread* rajoutent 3 modes de boss rush :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848345.html

*Football Manager 2022* est jouable gratuitement jusqu’au 11 Avril sur Steam et sur XBox :

https://gamewave.fr/football-manager...t-un-week-end/

*Hello Neighbor 2* sortira le 6 Décembre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://gamerant.com/hello-neighbor-2-release-date/




Quelques infos sur *F1 Manager 2022* qui doit sortir cet été :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/f1...mages-in-game/

----------


## KOUB

Le JRPG *Demon Gaze EXTRA* sortira le 26 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/demo...pc-on-april-26




Du gameplay du Super Smash Bros de la Warner, *Mutiversus*, a fuité :

https://wccftech.com/multiversus-war...eplay-footage/

Le beat’em up *Underling Uprising* est en développement sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur itch.io :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/und...t-perdu-raison

https://dummydojo.itch.io/underling-uprising-free-demo




343 Industries a annoncé un « battle-pass qui n’expire jamais » pour la 2ème saison de *Halo Infinite*, qui commence le 3 Mai. Oui, un « battle-pass qui n’expire jamais » … Mais sans aucune précision supplémentaire. Y a plus d’infos sur le contenu de la saison 2, nommée Lones Wolves par contre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...never-expires/

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-s...2-lone-wolves/




Le DLC Tipping the Scales pour *Orcs Must Die 3* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/orcs-must-di...ers-out-today/




*System Shock 2 Redux* est une collection de mods cosmétiques pour un jeu que vous devinerez aisément :

https://www.pcgamer.com/system-shock...pen-up-shodan/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/system-shock-2-redux

*Sloclap* (Absolver, Sifu) travaille sur un nouveau jeu multijouer avec du matchmaking selon une offre d’emploi :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ijoueur-399551

Bon, ben … Elden Ring dans *Minecraft* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/elden-ring-mod

----------


## KOUB

Il reste 6 jours pour finance le jeu en monde ouvert chill *Aka* sur kisskissbankbank :

https://www.actugaming.net/aka-campa...a-roux-491907/

https://www.kisskissbankbank.com/fr/projects/aka




Le nouveau record de speedrun de *Portal* est à 5 min 56 s :

https://gamerant.com/portal-speedrun...der-6-minutes/




La grosse mise à jour Test Your Metal pour *Fallout 76* sera déployée en Juin, et une petite mise à jour le 12 Avril qui n’a pas l’honneur d’avoir un nom, elle :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-huge...s-out-in-june/

*Roberta et Ken Williams* parle de l’idée de sortir un nouveau jeu, 25 ans après le dernier :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...e-in-25-years/

Le film d’horreur interactif *The Quarry* aura droit à un mode « film » permettant de retirer l’interactivité du titre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-quarr...y-it-yourself/

Il semble que *Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy* commence à pas trop mal s’en sortir niveau ventes après un départ décevant. En même temps, ceux qui avaient achetés ou pire, précommandés Marvel’s Avengers ont fait attention cette fois (dernier pic à 456 joueurs simultanés sur Steam) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-a-slow-start/

https://steamcharts.com/app/997070

Le roguelite *Serious Sam: Tormental* est disponible en version finale sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/3d-r...ailable-for-pc




Une *IA* pour désigner des jeux vidéo … :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...or-you-to-play

Où on parle en détail du bordel d’*Axie Infinity*, le crypto-jeu à NFT qui s’est fait volé plus de 600 millions de dollars de cryptomonnaies et de dollars il y a peu :

https://www.theverge.com/2022/4/8/23...economics-hack

*Jon Van Caneghem*, le créateur de Might & Magic et de Heroes of Might & Magic, a levé 7.5 millions de dollars pour son studio de développement, pour faire des jeux à blockchain :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/08/m...ckchain-games/

L’accès anticipé du jeu de survie *Deadside* a droit à sa mise à jour 0.2.8 :

https://nofrag.com/la-mise-a-jour-0-...-sur-deadside/




La 1ère saison de contenu pour *Ages Of Empire IV* a commencé avec un tas de trucs ajoutés dont les outils de mod en béta :

https://wccftech.com/age-of-empires-...1-patch-notes/

Les portes d’*Orgrimmar* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wo.../1100-6502327/

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

*Les prix des cartes graphiques* continuent de gentiment baisser … :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...adily-falling/



… Et devraient continuer à baisser … Enfin peut-être :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/pou...t-2055826.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, mais très probablement bien informés, GameStop annule les précommandes de l’*Amico* à la demande d’Intellivision dont la dernière campagne de financement a levé 58.001 $ sur les 5 millions nécessaires :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...sions-request/

*Valve* se la pète un peu sur les améliorations apportées à son ventilateur sur lequel on peut jouer :

https://www.thegamer.com/steam-deck-...oved-keyboard/





*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Évidemment, la hausse de salaire et le recrutement promis à tous les testeurs qualité d’*Activision-Blizzard* ne s'appliqueront pas aux vilains de Raven Software qui cherchent un peu trop à se syndiquer. Bien sûr, Activision-Blizzard dit que ça n’a absolument rien à voir avec aplomb, puisqu’il faudra négocier avec le syndicat s’il se crée :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/activision-blizzard-qa-raise

D’ailleurs, si *Activision-Blizzard* recrute en CDI (ou l’équivalent) les testeurs qualité, c’est parce que Kalof est passé de la licence annuelle au jeu « toujours en développement », comprendre du bon gros, et juteux live service :

https://www.gamesradar.com/call-of-d...ys-activision/





Un artiste s’est bien amusé avec l’*Unreal Engine 5* et la démo de ville de Matrix Awakens :

https://kotaku.com/superman-unreal-e...mic-1848764040





C’est *Returnal* qui a gagné le BAFTA du meilleur jeu vidéo :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-games-awards/

Il semble bien, selon une offre d’emploi, que Bungie travaille sur un *dessin animé Destiny* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-destiny-show/

Une question sur *Among Us* dans Jeopardy :

https://kotaku.com/sus-among-us-jeop...usp-1848766888


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Il sera possible au Japon, dans quelques mois, d’utiliser une application Android pour jouer aux *jeux de la pince* :

https://gizmodo.com/google-crane-gam...pan-1848764824

Le streameur sur youtube *IShowSpeed* est définitivement banni de Valorant, des autres jeux Riot et Youtube étudie son cas suite à une violente tirade misogyne envers une joueuse. Mais c’est pas de la faute au streameur à 6.9 millions d’abonnés, connu pour son « verbe haut » comme on dit, c’est parce qu’il passait une mauvaise journée. Le pauvre choupinet :

https://kotaku.com/youtuber-streamer...tar-1848764368





Un set *LEGO Princesse Peach* a été annoncé pour cet été :

https://gamerant.com/lego-princess-p...ideo-released/




Un humain reconstitué à partir des squelettes de *Skyrim*, ça donne ça :

https://gamerant.com/genetic-anthrop...yrim-skeleton/





Gary Gygax aurait pas aimé ça. Et le concept est … complétement con en fait. Gripnr est une start-up de la blockchain qui propose de jouer aux jeux de rôle *Donjons et Dragons* avec des feuilles de persos NFT et de « sauvegarder » les détails de votre campagne dans la blockchain :

https://gizmodo.com/dungeons-dragons...rpg-1848686984

Non *Amazon*, les employés New-yorkais n’ont pas été menacés pour voter la syndicalisation va falloir vous y faire, ils veulent pouvoir aller aux toilettes quand ils en ont besoin :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-union-sta...ote-1848768554

*Hurdle* c’est Wordle … 5 fois de suite en fait :

https://kotaku.com/wordle-clone-hurd...kan-1848769106

----------


## Flad

> plein de news


Déjà dit par ailleurs, mais content de te revoir par ici Ruvon  :;):

----------


## Zerger

> Annonce de *Demolish & Build 3* pour 2023. On voit surtout le demolish dans le trailer.]


Développé par un studio corse si je ne m'abuse.








 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Développé par un studio corse si je ne m'abuse.


Ah, j'entends la mafia corse arriver.

Adieu Zerger  :Emo: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Suis pinzutu, j'ai le droit  ::P:

----------


## runner

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand aura lieu la migration des jeux du launcer de bethesda vers le launcher de steam ?

----------


## pipoop

> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand aura lieu la migration des jeux du launcer de bethesda vers le launcher de steam ?


hein??
c'est pas le contraire plutot?

----------


## Ruvon

En avril.

https://bethesda.net/en/article/2RXx...ating-to-steam




> We’re saying goodbye to the Bethesda.net Launcher this year. Starting in April you’ll be able to migrate your games and Wallet to your Steam account. For more details on what this process will look like, read on.

----------


## pipoop

ah ok

----------


## Ruvon

> Until May, you will still be able to access and play your games on the Bethesda.net Launcher, but we suggest that you start the migration process as soon as it’s available.





> Q: May I migrate my account to another PC service instead of Steam?
> A: No. We are only able to support transferring account information from the Bethesda.net launcher to Steam.


Tiens donc  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> En avril.
> 
> https://bethesda.net/en/article/2RXx...ating-to-steam


J'avais vu ça mais comme c'est toujours pas faisable à l'heure actuelle et qu'on est en avril, je demandais s'il n'y avait pas une nouvelle date.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il reste 21 jours en Avril  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> *Valve* se la pète un peu sur les améliorations apportées à son ventilateur sur lequel on peut jouer :
> https://www.thegamer.com/steam-deck-...oved-keyboard/


Franchement, ça fait quand même rêver, ce genre de suivi pour une console portable... C'est dingue.  ::O: 




> Le nouveau record de speedrun de *Portal* est à 5 min 56 s :
> https://gamerant.com/portal-speedrun...der-6-minutes/


Quand je vois ce genre de vidéo, je me demande comment on n'a toujours pas trouvé de vaccin contre la fin...  ::O: 




> Pour ceux qui aiment se faire jumpscarer la gueule, *MADiSON* est annoncé pour le 24 juin.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1670870/MADiSON/


Je viens d'avoir une idée pour créer le meilleur jeu de tous les temps : Un jeu service basé sur le craft de jumpscares.

----------


## La Chouette

> il reste 21 jours en Avril


Certes mais quand tu dis aux gens "à la fin du mois ça marchera plus" et qu'on en est quasi au tiers du mois sans date précise, ça peut faire un peu peur.

----------


## Stelarc

Est-ce que le Rage 2 sur Epic passe par le Bethesda launcher ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Le streameur sur youtube *IShowSpeed* est définitivement banni de Valorant, des autres jeux Riot et Youtube étudie son cas suite à une violente tirade misogyne envers une joueuse. Mais c’est pas de la faute au streameur à 6.9 millions d’abonnés, connu pour son « verbe haut » comme on dit, c’est parce qu’il passait une mauvaise journée. Le pauvre choupinet :
> 
> https://kotaku.com/youtuber-streamer...tar-1848764368


Suis je le seul à avoir eu envie de l'étrangler ? 

Putain le sac à merde..

----------


## runner

> Est-ce que le Rage 2 sur Epic passe par le Bethesda launcher ?


Il est sans drm si tu as ajoute la commande indiquée dans le lien donc tu n'as pas besoin d'y passer 
https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/RAGE_2

----------


## Ruvon

*Unknown Worlds* recrute pour leur prochain jeu dans l'univers de *Subnautica*.

https://gamerant.com/new-subnautica-game-hiring/

https://unknownworlds.com/jobs/#1649344262019

----------


## Kriegor

> Suis je le seul à avoir eu envie de l'étrangler ? 
> 
> Putain le sac à merde..


Celle-là est assez atterrante également : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EySK3RIcaZk

----------


## Zerger

> Suis je le seul à avoir eu envie de l'étrangler ?


Pas plus que ceux qui te souhaitent un cancer à toi et ta famille... Bref les jeux en ligne, rien de surprenant malheureusement...

----------


## Nono

> J'avais vu ça mais comme c'est toujours pas faisable à l'heure actuelle et qu'on est en avril, je demandais s'il n'y avait pas une nouvelle date.


J'ai noté le 16 avril sur mon calendrier pour le transfert bethesda > steam. Parce que l'info était déjà passée en février je crois. Il doit y avoir une raison à cette date, mais impossible de la retrouver.

----------


## Ruvon

*Humble Bundle* présente son bilan des collectes 2021 pour les œuvres de charité.

https://blog.humblebundle.com/2022/0...rence-in-2021/

https://blog.humblebundle.com/wp-con...act_2021-C.pdf

----------


## Ruvon

Un extrait de l'album "*Returnal Vol. 2*".






30 minutes sur le lore d'*Elden Ring*, *avec spoilers apparemment*.

----------


## runner

> J'ai noté le 16 avril sur mon calendrier pour le transfert bethesda > steam. Parce que l'info était déjà passée en février je crois. Il doit y avoir une raison à cette date, mais impossible de la retrouver.


Je n'ai pas trouvé cette date en faisant quelques recherches notamment dans la faq de bethesda. Même en ouvrant leur launcher, il y a un pop up mais il ne donne aucune date. Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Suis je le seul à avoir eu envie de l'étrangler ? 
> 
> Putain le sac à merde..


Ça fait du bruit (et tant mieux) parce que le type est "connu", mais hélas ce genre de comportement à divers degrés est largement banalisé dans les jeux en ligne depuis au moins une dizaine d'années. C'est triste de se dire qu'il faut attendre que les trucs sortent sur Twitter pour que les responsables se bougent, et au-delà du symbole ça ne va sans doute rien changer pour les diverses minorités (femmes, personnes LGBT, personnes de couleur, etc.) ou même les péquins lambdas qui se font chier sur la gueule au quotidien.

----------


## Stelarc

> Il est sans drm si tu as ajoute la commande indiquée dans le lien donc tu n'as pas besoin d'y passer 
> https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/RAGE_2


C'était surtout pour pouvoir le récupérer sur Steam en fait. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Et le premier FPS du monde est … *Maze War* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15530...e-un-genre.htm

Interview de *StarFighters76*, qui a réalisé plus de 3700 cartes de jeux vidéo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/meet-the-...g-in-ms-paint/

Le nouveau meilleur speedrun d’*Elden Ring* est à 12min32s :

https://www.pcgamer.com/125-minute-e...-but-one-boss/




Unknown Worlds recrute pour le prochain jeu *Subnautica* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-new-subnau...n-development/





Les privilèges des streameurs célèbres qui reçoivent des cadeaux in-game dans *Lost Ark* de la part de leur communauté sont un « sujet complexe » selon Amazon :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389173.html

Le mode Flood Firefight devrait être ajouté la semaine prochaine à … La *Master Chief Collection* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/halo-the-ma...irefight-tease





Riot Games rappelle que vous pouvez dénoncer les comportements toxiques sur *Valorant*. Ça peut toujours servir :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valorant/toxic-streamer-banned





Voilà le prologue du film interactif *The Quarry* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/th...ogue-en-video/




D’étranges « dates d’expiration » sont appliquées à des jeux *PS3 et PS Vita* empêchant de les télécharger à nouveau. L’article cite l’exemple d’une date d’expiration du 31 Décembre 1969 pour le Chrono Cross orignal. Ça arrive aussi avec d’autres jeux :

https://kotaku.com/playstation-3-ps3...hro-1848770979





L’extension Angel of Zaryman pour le jeu de ninjas de l’espace *Warframe* sortira le 27 Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warframe/an...n-release-date




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Guerilla Games* travaille sur un shooter multijoueur, sur le 3ème épisode d’Horizon … Et pas du tout du tout sur Killzone :

https://gamerant.com/guerrilla-games...eaks-killzone/









On a quelques infos sur le scénario d’*Abandoned*, qui n’a pas été abandonné comme tous les autres jeux de Blue Box, promis :

https://gamerant.com/abandoned-game-story-characters/

Vous vous rappelez du plan de 5 ans de *SEGA* pour faire un super-jeu vidéo ? Bah ça en sera plusieurs en fait … Ptêt dans le cloud … ptêt avec des NFT :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-may-use-nfts/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

En 2018, le modérateur Jed Sanderson d’*Old School Runescape* avait été viré pour avoir utilisé ses privilèges de modérateur pour dépouiller un joueur de 45 milliards de pièces (l’équivalent de 20.000$ quand même). Un tribunal anglais vient de lui accorder des dommages et intérêt pour avoir été viré injustement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/old-school-r...sal-complaint/

Pour les 20 ans de la série *Kingdom Hearts*, Sony va sortir un … Walkman. J'allai expliquer ce que c'est, mais tous ici savent ce que c'est :

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...rsary-walkman/






*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Un « compagnon » *Wordle* officiel pour analyser vos parties … :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nyt-wordlebot-wordle-companion/



La zone autonome de Próspera du Honduras, reconnait le *Bitcoin* comme monnaie légale :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/917841...ie-legale.html

----------


## runner

> La zone autonome de Próspera du Honduras, reconnait le *Bitcoin* comme monnaie légale :
> 
> https://www.numerama.com/tech/917841...ie-legale.html


Le jour où ces endroits se casseront la gueule car le bitcoin a dévissé ou a fait plouf, on rira bien.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ça fait du bruit (et tant mieux) parce que le type est "connu", mais hélas ce genre de comportement à divers degrés est largement banalisé dans les jeux en ligne depuis au moins une dizaine d'années. C'est triste de se dire qu'il faut attendre que les trucs sortent sur Twitter pour que les responsables se bougent, et au-delà du symbole ça ne va sans doute rien changer pour les diverses minorités (femmes, personnes LGBT, personnes de couleur, etc.) ou même les péquins lambdas qui se font chier sur la gueule au quotidien.


C'est justement le degré divers qui me fait tilter.

Des neuneus y'en a toujours eu et y'en aura toujours.

Mais la le mec fait ça en stream. Et a un niveau de rage complètement délirant. Le mec est totalement hystérique. Il aurait fallut lui dire ça tiens. Hystérique.  ::trollface:: 

( remarque pas sur qu'il ait le niveau pour saisir l'ironie de la chose)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben la banalisation ambiante contribue sans doute à faire sauter les barrières pour certains spécimens, jusqu'aux streamers de ce genre qui bâtissent carrément leur personnage autour de la rage en multi. Ce serait pas mal de commencer à s'interroger sur leur comportement et ses conséquences avant que leurs chaînes n'atteignent des millions d'abonnés.

Accessoirement, si de bonnes pratiques de suivi et modération avaient accompagné la croissance exponentielle des jeux multi compétitifs, plutôt qu'un laisser-faire généralisé, on n'en serait pas là. Mais c'est il y a 10 ans qu'il fallait faire le boulot.

----------


## Zerger

> Mais la le mec fait ça en stream. Et a un niveau de rage complètement délirant. Le mec est totalement hystérique.


Et la plupart de ses "viewers" doivent très probablement le suivre pour ça, pour le plaisir de voir un mec se ridiculiser en live. Du coup, lui en rajoute pour faire encore plus de vues et le cercle vicieux est en place.

----------


## Erkin_

> Accessoirement, si de bonnes pratiques de suivi et modération avaient accompagné la croissance exponentielle des jeux multi compétitifs, plutôt qu'un laisser-faire généralisé, on n'en serait pas là. Mais c'est il y a 10 ans qu'il fallait faire le boulot.


Je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait un laisser-faire généralisé, beaucoup de choses sont mises en place sur les jeux multi. Mais avec des millions de joueurs et un bon petit pourcentage de raclures dans le lot, il est impossible de tout filtrer.

Il fut une époque où avec les serveurs gérés par les communautés, la modération était gérée par celle-ci. Alors il n'était pas rare que le résultat soit pire (avec des modos qui sont eux même des raclures), mais quand tu trouvais des serveurs agréables et bien gérés, tu pouvais t'y poser et ne plus aller voir ailleurs.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Aujourd'hui, oui, de petites choses sont mises en place (souvent à coups d'effets d'annonce sous la pression du bad buzz). C'est trop peu et trop tard.
L'époque des serveurs communautaires, c'est loin derrière à présent. Pendant les années 2010 le multi quasi exclusivement via les serveurs officiels est devenu la norme sur les gros jeux, et je maintiens que le laisser-faire a été quasi total jusqu'à une époque récente.




> Mais avec des millions de joueurs et un bon petit pourcentage de raclures dans le lot, il est impossible de tout filtrer.


Et je m'arrête en particulier sur cet argument, car cela ressemble à l'alibi avancé de longue date par les réseaux sociaux pour justifier leur laxisme.
Si l'outil de modération des comportements toxiques est sous-dimensionné, *ce n'est pas le problème des utilisateurs*. C'est la responsabilité de celui qui propose le service de veiller à tous les aspects de l'expérience proposée, particulièrement sur les plateformes verrouillées.

----------


## Erkin_

Ce n'est pas une question de sous-dimensionnement mais de limite de ce qu'il est possible de faire.  Trop de monde, trop de contenu, je doute qu'une entreprise puisse avoir un contrôle total sur ce qui se passe quand ils ont ce genre d'audience. 




> C'est trop peu et trop tard.


Comme tout, ça ne peut pas se développer immédiatement. Si on reprend le cas de Valorant, je trouve assez impressionnant tout ce qu'ils mettent en place. On parle quand même d'analyse de conversations vocales.

----------


## Momock

> On parle quand même d'analyse de conversations vocales.


J'espère pour les joueurs que ce qu'ils disent en jeu ne sera pas pris hors contexte, sinon ils vont se retrouver à Guantanamo!  :^_^: 

PS: ouais j'essaie de plaisanter mais en vrai ça fait froid dans le dos ton truc...  ::unsure::

----------


## Haelnak

_«
- Et là j’ai posé la bombe, boom, 3 morts !
- Pas mal ! Moi en général je ne tue personne comme ça… 
- Avec le temps, ça va le faire t’inquiète !
- Oui, oui, en attendant j’utilise le gaz toxique, ça marche bien. 
»_

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le city-builder avec des piles de cartes *Stacklands* est disponible sur Steam et itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pile-up-card...in-stacklands/




*Kingdom Hearts 4* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-est-la-399572




Le jeu sur mobiles *Kingdom Hearts Missing Link* a aussi été annoncé, avec une béta fermée pour cette année. L’autre jeu mobile, *Kingdom Hearts Dark Road* est encore retardé, à Aout cette fois :

https://fr.ign.com/kingdom-hearts-4/...ans-de-la-saga

La traduction en anglais du message de Testuya Nomura pour les *20 ans de Kingdom Hearts* :

https://noisypixel.net/20th-anni-nomura-message/

*Lords of the Fallen 2* doit sortir l’année prochaine sous Unreal Engine 5. *Sniper Ghost Warrior 3* est en développement et sortira un jour prochain :

https://wccftech.com/lords-of-the-fa...e-for-key-ips/

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/sn...-de-nouvelles/

Selon une offre d’emploi, *Certain Affinity,* qui a travaillé sur les modes multijoueurs de pleins de FPS, recrute pour un Monster Hunter – like sur Xbox :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...usive-reports/

Il semble qu’une joueuse ait eu la possibilité de jouer à *Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp* en avance :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...or-one-player/





Nouvelle vidéo sur le développement de *Kerbal Space Program 2* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ker...an-ever-before




*Rimworld* va essayer d’annuler son bannissement en Australie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/rimworld-g...australian-ban

Ça m’avait échappé vendredi, ou j’y avais porté bien peu d’intérêt. En tous cas, un coup d’œil aux cartes d’*Overwatch 2* :

https://gamewave.fr/overwatch-2/over...es-presentees/









Le jeu de choix éthiques *Trolley Problem Inc.* sortira le 21 Avril :

https://wccftech.com/trolley-problem...-end-of-april/




La durée de l’événement Lune du Traitre de *Hunt : Showdown* est étendue jusqu’au 18 Avril en raison de multiples problèmes de serveurs et de bugs :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hunt-show...sues-and-bugs/





Plus ça va, plus les leaks de *GeForce Now* de l’année dernière se vérifient. Un ptit remake de Final Fantasy IX avec ça ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-announcement/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-speculative/

Où on parle de l’histoire de Sylvanas Windrunner dans *World Of Warcraft* et de pourquoi les fans qui restent sont bien déçus :

https://www.polygon.com/23015539/wor...dowlands-novel

Le week-end gratuit de *New World* a produit un pic à 36.364 joueurs simultanés (contre 35 112 la semaine d’avant). Tout va bien :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389193.html

Le record de speedrun de toutes les coupes de *Mario Kart 64* est maintenant à 23min 28s :

https://www.thegamer.com/mario-kart-...cord-speedrun/

----------


## KOUB

Le record de speedrun du premier *Castlevania* est maintenant à 10min 45s :

https://www.thegamer.com/castlevania...d-record-1045/

La marque *Last Recollection* a été déposée par Bandai-Namco en Europe et au Japon :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/band...n-europe-japan

*Creative Assembly* n’aime pas beaucoup ces histoires de NFT … Mais sera bien obligé » de suivre les plans de SEGA :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-warhammer-3/nfts

Le FPS *Selaco* doit sortir sur Steam en 2255, mais une démo jouable devrait être disponible pour Juin 2022 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/selaco/steam-demo






*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*uTure* est un … ouais, un télé-crochet pour créateur de contenus Gaming, sur Youtube :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-youtu...ntent-creator/





*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Le *National Labor Relations Board US* étudie la possibilité d’interdire « les meetings à audience captive » obligatoires au boulot. Vu qu’Activision-Blizzard s’en sert pour faire de la propagande anti-syndicat :

https://www.thegamer.com/national-la...sion-blizzard/

La syndicalisation avance bien chez *Starbucks* :

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/starb...b0be72bfe9a05c

----------


## Ruvon

Création du studio *Furniture & Mattress*. Oui, ça veut dire meubles et matelas, mais au delà de ce nom d'un goût douteux, il rassemble l'auteur Nick Suttner (Carto, Celeste, Guacamelee 2, Bloodroots), l'artiste David Hellman (Braid), le designer Nicolas Recabarren (ETHEREAL) et le musicos Tomas Batista (Per Aspera, Fidel Dungeon Rescue, et ETHEREAL), des indés qui ont quelques bonnes références derrière eux.

Ils bossent sur un jeu d'exploration / énigmes, financés par Astra Fund, un fond d'investissement philanthropique.

https://furnimat.games/



Annonce d'un DLC pour *Old World: Heroes of the Aegean*.










Et si vous n'en avez pas déjà assez de *Vampire Survivors*, RPS revient sur la génèse de ce succès inattendu avec cette interview de l'auteur Luca Galante.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/vam...at-the-weekend

----------


## Ruvon

Le Souls-like vu du d'ssus *Unsouled* sortira d'Early Access le 27 avril. Ou le 28 avril. Il y a les deux dates dans la news.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1042920/Unsouled/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...85828888117945






La *Rogue Jam*, avec IGN en partenaire, annoncera les lauréats la semaine prochaine.

https://www.ign.com/articles/rogue-j...what-to-expect






Quand Surgeon Simulator devient ingénieur, ça donne *The Enjenir*.






*Sony* ne sait pas quoi faire de son pognon et va gaspiller 1 milliard de dollars dans le *metaverse* d'Epic. Tout comme *KIRKBI*, le groupe qui possède *Lego*.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...-the-metaverse

https://www.epicgames.com/site/en-US...-entertainment



La Chine va recommencer à approuver de nouveaux jeux, après 9 mois d'arrêt.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...game-approvals



*The Guild 3* sortira d'Early Access cet été.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...04529556316371

https://www.histogames.com/HTML/news...liberation.php

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Ça spécule sec sur *Kingdom Hearts IV* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sure-looks-l...rts-4-trailer/





Le premier patch correctif pour *Weird West* a été déployé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/weird-wests-...to-sell-trash/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...34029082184666

Un mod pour jouer à *Halo Infinite* en TPS :

https://www.pcgamer.com/play-halo-in...with-this-mod/

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/here-...d-person-mode/

https://halocustoms.com/maps/all-cam...d-person.2442/




Le jeu d’horreur *Janitor Bleeds*, le point’n click gratuit *Cool Kid Cody* et le roguelite de collecte de monstres *Monster Girls and the Mysterious Adventure 2* sont sortis la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...april-11-2022/










Des screenshots de la version mobile de *Valorant* ont fuité :

https://gamewave.fr/valorant/valoran...bile-en-fuite/









*Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* est ‘achement plus joli maintenant qu’il y a 15 ans :

https://wccftech.com/lego-star-wars-...-improvements/




C’est *Red Dead Redemption 2* qui a gagné le prix de la meilleure photo virtuelle in-game du London Game Festival :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/red-dead-re...rmi-127076.htm



La bande-annonce de *Kingdom Hearts IV* était sous Unreal Engine 4 mais le jeu doit sortir sur la 5ème version du moteur de jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...levels-higher/

----------


## KOUB

Le nouveau record de speedrun d’*Elden Ring* est à 8min 56s :

https://www.thegamer.com/distortion2...der-9-minutes/




*Escape From Tarkov* a banni 9.000 tricheurs hier :

https://www.thegamer.com/escape-from...bans-cheaters/

Le twin-stick shooter *Uragun* sortira demain en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ura...ter-gros-robot




Le jeu de survie *Lumencraft* sortira en accès anticipé le 13 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/lum...fondeurs-terre




Le Fast FPS *Warstride Challenges* sortira en accès anticipé le 19 Avril sur Steam, édité par Focus Entertainment :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848385.html




Plusieurs extensions sont en développement pour *Cyberpunk 2077* :

https://gamewave.fr/cyberpunk-2077/c...d-projekt-red/

Le JRPG *Metal Max Xeno Reborn* sortira le 10 Juin en occident sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/metal-max-xen...est-this-june/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande annonce pour la *Capcom Fighting Collection*, qui sortira le 24 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050848399.html




La compilation de jeux arcades rétro *Capcom Arcade 2nd Stadium*, contenant 32 jeux, est confirmée sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération pour Juin :

https://www.destructoid.com/capcom-a...with-32-games/





Où Lucas Galante parle de pourquoi il s’est mis à programmer *Vampire Survivors* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/vam...at-the-weekend

La mise à jour 0.5.0 pour *Vampire Survivors* doit arriver dans les deux jours , avec l’ajout des reliques en particulier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...update-arcanas





3 nouveaux jeux vont sortir en Mai sur … *Atari 2600*, livrés avec une copie numérique pour l’Atari VCS :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6502283/

David Hellman, Nick Suttner, and Nicolas Recabarren, qui ont travaillé sur Braid, Carto et ETHEREAL fondent le studio *Furniture & Mattress* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/brai...iture-mattress

De fieffés dataminers ont trouvé des choses à propos d’une « boisson de vol de rêves » dans *Elden Ring* :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-cut-co...-lo-1848777945




CCP Games n’utilisera pas les NFT dans *EVE Online* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/11/e...nfts-in-games/

Pour la première fois depuis sa sortie, le nombre de joueurs simultanés sur *Battlefield 2042* est tombé sous le millier … Aoutch :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...he-first-time/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (David Hayter, l’acteur jouant Snake pendant les premiers jeux), *Metal Gear Solid* aurait pu voir le personnage principal dresser des rats et les appeler pour combattre :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15614...la-pokemon.htm





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les premiers PC portables à carte graphique *Arc d’Intel* seront disponibles à la fin du deuxième trimestre :

https://gamerant.com/intel-confirms-...coming-end-q2/





Ce qu’on sait sur les caractéristiques de la *Nvidia RTX 4070*, qui devrait être disponible en Septembre :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/rtx-...and-benchmarks

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Meta travaille sur un *Oculus Quest 2 Pro* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/oculus/ques...pec-benchmarks

Les ventes de *PC* baissent par rapport à l’année dernière :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...housiasme.html


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Les employés de *Riot Games* retournent dans les bureaux, sans obligation vaccinale ou de port du masque :

https://www.pcgamer.com/riot-games-d...urn-to-office/

La *GAconf Europe*, conférence sur l’accessibilité dans les jeux vidéo, a lieu aujourd’hui et demain :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/don...-accessibility

https://www.gaconf.com/schedule/

La *Chine* va recommencer à étudier l’approbation de jeux vidéo sur son territoire, après 9 mois de blocage, et en valide 45 d’un coup :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...game-approvals

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050848393.html

*Epic* a levé 2 milliards de dollars de la part de Sony et de Kirbki (la boîte à qui appartient Lego) pour créer sa vision du metaverse :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...lego-investors

Planquez vos IPs, *Embracer* va continuer à acheter toutes celles qui trainent :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...isition-spree/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :
*

*Windows 3.1* a 30 ans :

https://www.pcgamer.com/happy-birthday-windows-31/

*Robinhood* est une application gratuite de trading en ligne qui a fait la une lors de l’affaire GameStonks, quand les directeurs ont décidé d’empêcher leurs utilisateurs d’acheter des actions GameStop « pour leur bien », et quand tout le monde a découvert que l’application faisait son beurre en revendant les données des ordres d’achats-ventes de ses clients avant qu’elles ne soient effectuées. L’application permet de directement déposer son chèque de paye et utiliser une carte de débit … Et ça fait un moment que les fonds sont bloqués, parfois plusieurs mois, ce qui mets les utilisateurs bien dans le caca pour payer leurs factures, et se retrouvent avec des intérêts divers à payer en plus. Un grand nombre de clients portent ainsi plainte à la FTC :

https://gizmodo.com/robinhood-ftc-co...mic-1848766631

L’application *Staybl* permet de stabiliser l’image d’un iPad en utilisant ses accéléromètres, ce qui est fort utile pour les personnes souffrant de tremblements des mains :

https://gizmodo.com/staybl-makes-rea...-tr-1848776672

C’est rigolo les *voitures à pilote automatique*. Elles s’enfuient quand elles se font arrêter :

https://gizmodo.com/san-francisco-cr...ice-1848777469




*Elon Musk* dit que son mec dans une combinaison pourrait entrer en production l’année prochaine … Comme le cybertruck et les camions Tesla probablement :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/elo...e-2055852.html

----------


## Erkin_

> Le Fast FPS *Warstride Challenges* sortira en accès anticipé le 19 Avril sur Steam, édité par Focus Entertainment :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848385.html
> 
> https://youtu.be/zYChKihfsFs


 ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

On reprend les *Newspeek* pour récapituler la semaine, avec les sorties récentes, quelques niouzes et des trailers.

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/







Et parce que c'est arrivé après bouclage, annonce de *Hell Is Us* par le studio Rogue Factor (Mordheim, Necromunda), avec en lead designer Jonathan Jacques-Belletête (les derniers Deus Ex, Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy).




> The creative director on the project is Jonathan Jacques-Belletête, renown for his work on Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and more recently Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy before joining the team. Having been in development for several years, Hell is Us is the studio's most ambitious project to date.

----------


## Ruvon

Si Wargaming a fait du bruit en quittant la Russie et la Biélorussie, beaucoup d'autres studios annoncent avoir prévu de le faire.

Une étude avance le chiffre de 42% des travailleurs de l'industrie du JV qui quitteraient la Russie.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...ng-the-country

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est un peu le sujet de cet article de Kotaku, qui se demande (entre autres) s'il n'aurait pas été plus intéressant de mettre la thune prévue pour ces remakes (annoncée comme équivalente à un budget AAA, donc quelques trillions de brouzoufs, à une vache près) dans un nouveau titre ou une suite.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/video-game-remake...roc-1848760866


Après la discussion à partir de cet article dans le Scroll News de Noel Malware d'hier soir, je remets une pièce dans la machine avec l'avis d'*Unwinnable* sur le sujet des remakes avec des exemples dans le JV, les animés, le ciné... :

https://unwinnable.com/2022/04/12/ev...and-then-some/

Traduction de passages avec Deepl :



Spoiler Alert! 


Le remake a évolué. Après des années de reboots stéréotypés de franchises autrefois populaires, le format a mûri. Ou peut-être serait-il plus juste de dire qu'il a compris l'épuisement du public à l'idée d'une nouvelle relecture et qu'il propose désormais quelque chose d'un peu différent : un remake qui sait que c'est un remake. Grâce à ce revirement, de toutes nouvelles possibilités créatives et financières ont pris forme.

C'est une tendance qui s'est manifestée dans plusieurs grands films ces dernières années, parfois de manière plus explicite que d'autres. Des franchises à succès dans tous les secteurs - cinéma, jeux vidéo, télévision, musique - ont présenté des titres qui attirent l'attention sur le fait qu'ils racontent à nouveau leur propre histoire, utilisant la formule du remake elle-même pour examiner ce que cela signifie de revisiter un média vieillissant.

Certains de ces titres jouent la carte de l'appât et du changement, se présentant au public comme des remakes classiques, mais révélant progressivement leur propre conscience et leur désir de commenter l'ensemble de l'entreprise.
Dans Final Fantasy 7 Remake, certains personnages semblent avoir connaissance d'événements qui ne se sont pas encore produits (du moins, pas dans cette ligne temporelle ou dimension), et la main du destin - représentée par des apparitions fantomatiques appelées Chuchoteurs - intervient à des moments critiques de l'histoire pour s'assurer que les événements se déroulent comme prévu.
Ces révisions de l'intrigue apparaissent d'abord de manière sporadique, laissant seulement entrevoir que quelque chose de fondamentalement différent se passe. Mais la narration finit par embrasser pleinement ces changements, et le point culminant du jeu voit les protagonistes défier le destin et se forger une nouvelle voie sans se soucier des exigences d'une adaptation strictement fidèle.

La série de films Rebuild of Evangelion se présente également comme une simple mise à jour de l'original, le premier film (sorti en 2007) racontant une histoire presque identique à celle des premiers épisodes de la série télévisée. Il se termine par une petite suggestion de quelque chose de différent à l'horizon, avant que les deuxième et troisième films ne donnent une nouvelle direction à la narration, pour finalement s'éloigner complètement du matériel source.

Le film final, Evangelion : 3.0+1.0 Thrice Upon a Time, qui sortira en 2021, développera de manière significative ces nouvelles intrigues et reviendra sur celles des années 1990. La plus grande surprise est sans doute la confirmation de ce qui avait été brièvement évoqué dans le premier film : la franchise Evangelion est jusqu'à présent cyclique, elle tourne en boucle sur elle-même.
Les spectateurs ne se contentent pas de regarder le remake d'une série télévisée qu'ils ont peut-être déjà regardée plusieurs fois, les personnages de la série originale ont revécu à plusieurs reprises des versions de cette histoire familière. Dans la saga Rebuild, ce cycle est interrompu, et les personnages prennent conscience de ce piège et s'en libèrent.

[...]

Les entreprises qui créent ces franchises évolutives en tirent évidemment un avantage énorme : elles ouvrent des possibilités de revenus renouvelés dans d'anciens endroits. La pratique consistant à sortir un rafraîchissement plus conscient d'une franchise vieillissante semble certainement cynique, mais elle a le potentiel d'adoucir le scepticisme du public à l'égard de la production culturelle des entreprises.
En se démarquant des reboots conventionnels par leur approche autoréflexive, ces projets peuvent affirmer qu'ils ont quelque chose de plus significatif ou de plus authentique à offrir aux fans.

Et cette pratique crée des possibilités d'expansion d'une franchise au-delà de tout ce qu'elle aurait pu faire auparavant, en étendant son emprise sur les ressources, la durée d'attention et les discussions. Square Enix a une sous-série entière de jeux en préparation pour continuer à raconter l'histoire de Final Fantasy 7, par exemple. Anno a exprimé le souhait de voir d'autres réalisateurs créer de nouvelles histoires dans le canon post-Rebuild of Evangelion.
La multiversification de l'UCM par Disney est prête à exploser dans des directions et des produits médiatiques apparemment infinis au cours des prochaines années. Une émission spéciale de retrouvailles fournit une excellente excuse pour revoir (sur un nouveau service de streaming ou une nouvelle sortie vidéo à domicile) une série entière avant de découvrir le dernier spin-off. Grâce à ces projets, les entreprises cherchent à garantir qu'une franchise reste rentable et proéminente dans le discours culturel à l'avenir.

Il est commode que ces explorations du vieillissement, de la mémoire et des médias mènent également à l'exploration de nouvelles frontières financières. Et il est facile de rejeter les produits nés de cette tendance. Il y a des arguments très convaincants pour faire exactement cela. Mais c'est en partie pour cela que le fait de se connecter à l'un de ces projets peut être une expérience inattendue et inconfortable (et même émouvante).
Cela signifie prendre conscience de l'importance personnelle que ce type de production culturelle d'entreprise a pu avoir pour un public, du rôle significatif que ces œuvres peuvent jouer dans la compréhension que quelqu'un a de lui-même pendant ses années de formation, de la manière dont les médias nous ont aidés à marquer les chapitres de nos propres vies. L'excellent article de Phillip Russell sur Evangelion : 3.0 + 1.0 dans le numéro 143 montre à quel point une telle œuvre peut avoir de la résonance lorsqu'elle est bien réalisée.

Il est donc peut-être préférable de les considérer au cas par cas. Certains sont plus introspectifs, autocritiques ou ambitieux que d'autres. Quoi qu'il en soit, même les meilleurs d'entre eux peuvent toujours susciter un sentiment de malaise : l'impression que ces sociétés en expansion constante conservent une mémoire culturelle collective.

Ces reprises suggèrent que, pour une grande société de médias, il ne suffit pas que nous nous souvenions de ses œuvres précédentes - la façon dont nous nous souvenons de ces produits devrait également être façonnée par des sociétés comme Disney et Warner Bros. La façon dont une œuvre vieillit et dont son public vieillit avec elle doit être médiatisée par ses financiers.

Quel que soit le résultat final, les remakes de ce type se trouvent généralement dans la position étrange de reconnaître le passage du temps et de le refuser. Ils sont motivés par la reconnaissance du fait que les choses ont changé, mais ils ne peuvent être transparents quant aux messages que l'on doit en tirer. Encourager le public à passer à des choses plus récentes nuirait à l'effort, aussi ont-ils tendance à réitérer l'importance de ce qui est familier.
Dans le meilleur des cas, ces reboots et réimaginations peuvent créer un espace permettant au public de réfléchir à ce qu'il a fait et à ce qu'il pourrait faire ensuite. Mais cela semble être un défi de taille. La plupart du temps, ces reprises ne prennent pas la peine de se demander s'il n'est pas préférable de laisser certaines choses - même nos choses préférées - être.





Sur un sujet pas si éloigné, de nouvelles images pour *Skyblivion*, projet qui recrée Oblivion dans Skyrim. Ou pourquoi vouloir jouer à un jeu d'il y a 15 ans dans un moteur qui a 10 ans.



https://www.thegamer.com/skyblivions...w-screenshots/



Une curiosité inattendue : *Press Start*, des livres dont vous êtes le héros dans lesquels... vous jouez à des jeux vidéo. Campagne de crowdfunding en cours.



https://www.retronator.com/post/6812...12/press-start

https://www.acheron.it/press-start-eng/

----------


## Ruvon

GameIndustry.biz sort un bouquin en ligne de 100 pages de conseils pour trouver du taf dans l'industrie du JV, le *GameIndustry Academy Magazine*.

Bon, la deuxième page est une pub pour les NFT  ::ninja:: 

https://issuu.com/gamesindustry/docs...ine_digital_aw

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ademy-magazine

----------


## Zerger

Vu comment ça paie dans le JV, ca pourrait tenir en une ligne  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Vu comment ça paie dans le JV, ca pourrait tenir en une ligne


En un mot même : FUYEZ

Sinon je précise au cas où, la deuxième page du mag est évidemment une pub pour la National Film and Television School, la NFTS donc  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Lancement à venir du Kickstarter pour le metroidvania *Gold Project*.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...d-metroidvania






*Bugsnax* sort partout le 28 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/674140/Bugsnax/






Sortie du DLC pour *Expeditions: Rome*  *"Death or Glory"*. Tu aimes les films de gladiateur ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...eath_or_Glory/






Sortie aussi du DLC pour *Planet Zoo: Wetlands Animal Pack*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Animal_Pack/






*Death Roads: Tournament*, un "deck-building roguelike turn-based game" de bagnoles tiré d'un jeu de plateau, ouvre son accès au playtest sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ds_Tournament/



*Microsoft* s'engage dans la *cyberguerre* contre la Russie en prenant possession de domaines utilisés par un groupe de hackers russes.

https://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-di...izing-domains/

----------


## Ruvon

Le closed beta test 2 du tactical RPG *Lost Eidolons* aura lieu du 28 avril au 5 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Lost_Eidolons/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...16030956745580






Trailer pour le jeu kifépeur *OXIDE Room 104*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...xide_Room_104/






Nouveau trailer pour *Beyond Sunset*, un FPS aux graphismes old-school annoncé pour 2023.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Beyond_Sunset/

----------


## pipoop

> Le closed beta test 2 du tactical RPG *Lost Eidolons* aura lieu du 28 avril au 5 mai.
> 
> https://youtu.be/CMsHeY0a7OM


Quand la camera suit les personnages c'est horrible on dirait qu'elle est pose sur un support lie aux pieds du mec ca bouge ca filerait presque la gerbe

----------


## Ruvon

Kitfox Games va publier *Mossfield Origins*, un city builder orange casual.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...field_Origins/






*The Rusty Sword: Vanguard Island*, un Zelda-like (c'est peu de le dire), sortira le 2 mai sur Steam. Déjà sorti sur Itch.io pour 1€, avec démo dispo.

https://plowgames.itch.io/the-rusty-...anguard-island

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nguard_Island/






Annonce de *Cook Serve Forever*, par les créateurs de Cook, Serve, Delicious! J'espère que vous n'avez pas trop faim, c'est annoncé pour 2023.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Serve_Forever/









> Et parce que c'est arrivé après bouclage, annonce de *Hell Is Us* par le studio Rogue Factor (Mordheim, Necromunda), avec en lead designer Jonathan Jacques-Belletête (les derniers Deus Ex, Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy).


Et la page Steam pour les wishlisteurs :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1620730/Hell_is_Us/

----------


## La Chouette

> Annonce de *Cook Serve Forever*, par les créateurs de Cook, Serve, Delicious! J'espère que vous n'avez pas trop faim, c'est annoncé pour 2023.


J'ai hâte, CSD est une très bonne série et le lore est incroyable.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai hâte, CSD est une très bonne série et le lore est incroyable.


Très curieux de voir ça aussi.



Si vous vous souvenez d'Anodyne 1 et 2, les créateurs sortent aujourd'hui *Stephonie*, un platformer 3D.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1248840/Sephonie/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

42.3% des *développeurs russes* de jeux vidéo ont quitté le pays :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...ng-the-country


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Tiny Elden Ring*, parce que c’est tout mimi :

https://fr.ign.com/elden-ring/59201/...ns-cette-video




Construire des trucs et tout péter, c’est le but d’*Abriss*, qui sort en accès anticipé sur Steam le 14 Avril :

https://www.pcgamer.com/destruction-...ition-sandbox/




L’Extension Européenne pour le jeu de plateau *Wingspan* sera disponible le 5 Mai :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wingspan-eur...ives-on-may-5/




Un gros patch d’équilibrage pour le RTS *Planetary Annihilation: Titans* a été déployé hier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/planetary-a.../balance-patch




C’est toujours bien de voir des jeux services aussi bien peaufinés. Les véhicules ne sont plus disponibles dans la carte Rebirth Island de *Kalof Warzone* car de fieffés joueurs ont trouvé le moyen d’entrer avec dans des "Golden Vaults" remplis de bon gros loot bien juteux :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...vaults-glitch/





*Bethesda* commencera à transférer ses vieux jeux de son launcher vers Steam fin Avril. Le launcher doit fermer en Mai et il sera toujours possible de migrer ses jeux et sauvegardes après cette date. Il faudra toujours avoir un compte Bethesda pour jouer à leurs jeux sur Steam, pour une histoire de monnaie in-game à conserver :

https://www.thegamer.com/bethesda-st...on-this-month/

Le netcode rollback sera implanté dans *BlazBlue : Cross Tag Battle* le 14 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050845155.html

Le jeu d’action-aventures *Hell is Us* a été annoncé pour 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050848405.html




Ça se passe très bien pour les ventes de *LEGO Star Wars La Saga Skywalker* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...licence-399621

Où on parle de *The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-elder-s...r-scolls-games

L’action-RPG *Made in Abyss: Binary Star Falling into Darkness*, qui doit sortir à l’automne sur PS4, Switch et PC, aura deux modes de jeux, un suivant l’histoire de l’anime et l’autre celle d’un personnage original :

https://noisypixel.net/made-in-abyss...deep-in-abyss/

On devrait bientôt avoir des infos sur *The Callisto Protocol*, le jeu d’horreur dans le futur de l’univers de PUBG :BG :

https://gamerant.com/the-callisto-pr...ore-info-soon/

----------


## KOUB

*Danganronpa V3: Killing Harmony Anniversary Edition* est sorti sur iOS et Android :

https://www.destructoid.com/danganro...n-hits-mobile/




Il n’y aura pas de nouvelles de *Kingdom Hearts 4* avant après « la période de l’E3 ». Espérons que ce ne soit pas après le prochain E3, pour les fans de la licence :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kingdom-h...ter-e3-period/

La frontpage de l’*eshop Nintendo* comprend un jeu … Heu … quelqu’un est pas chargé de vérifier ça ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...with-one-hand/

La mise à jour 6.1 de *Final Fantasy XIV* rajoute la possibilité de jouer avec un groupe de NPC dans les donjons, histoire de ne plus avoir à supporter d’autres êtres humains :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-solo-players/

Des screenshots sur l’avancement de Bravil dans *Skyblivion* :

https://www.thegamer.com/skyblivions...w-screenshots/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (spéculées à partir d’un sondage de Blizzard), il se pourrait que la nouvelle version Classic de l’extension Wrath of the Lich King pour *World Of Warcraft* contienne des microtransactions :

https://www.jeuxvideo.fr/news/417720...rotransactions

Un teaser pour le FPS avec des dinosaures *Instinction* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-instinction/




Le jeu de plateformes *RUN: The world in-between* sortira le 14 Avril sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/run...adresse-arrive




Le hack’n slash *Ghostlore* sortira le 14 Avril en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gho...vers-asiatique




Le jeu aux bras-saucisses *Bugsnax* finira son exclusivité le 28 Avril et sortira sur Xbox, Switch, Steam et Game Pass en même temps que le DLC du jeu sur toutes les plateformes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/b...050848415.html

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG *Eiyuden Chronicle : Rising*, qui n'est pas celui qui se présente comme l’héritier spirituel des suykodens, c'est l'autre, sortira le 10 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles (et sur le Game Pass) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050848417.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Fire Emblem Warriors Three Hopes*, qui sortira le 24 Juin sur Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848411.html




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les développeurs de *Lost Ark* travailleraient peut-être sur un Battle Pass ou approchant :

https://gamewave.fr/lost-ark/lost-ar...rrait-arriver/

*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/13-sentinels-...aunch-trailer/




Le *Game Pass* a récupéré 3 jeux aujourd’hui, Life is Strange: True Colors (Cloud/Console/PC), Panzer Corps 2 (PC) et The Dungeon of Naheulbeuk (PC) :

https://gamerant.com/game-pass-new-g...fe-is-strange/

Finir *Dark Souls 3* sans … marcher ? :

https://kotaku.com/dark-souls-3-yout...are-1848782198




Après Shroud of the Avatar … *Richard Garriott* annonce … Un nouveau MMO … Avec des NFT bien sûr … :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/ultima-online/nft-mmo

*GTFO* reçoit le Rundown 6.5 avec 3 nouvelles cartes :

https://nofrag.com/gtfo-le-rundown-6...nt-disponible/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu confonds Eiyuden Chronicle : Rising qui est plus action/RPG et Eiyuden Chronicle : Hundred Heroes, qui lui est l'hériter de Suikoden.

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Fracked*, sorti sur PS VR, va sortir sur Steam, Viveport et Meta Rift le 5 Mai :

https://nofrag.com/fracked-un-jeu-psvr-porte-sur-pc/




Le premier expansion pack pour *Super Robot Wars 30* sera disponible le 20 Avril. Une mise à jour gratuite est aussi disponible avec entre autres 6 nouvelles missions :

https://noisypixel.net/super-robot-w...n-pack-update/




Le jeu d’action *Cook Serve Forever*, par les créateurs de la série Cook, Serve, Delicious! bien sûr, a été annoncé pour 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/cook-ser...r-reveal-2023/




400.000 exemplaires vendus pour *Weird West*, et une roadmap pour la suite :

https://wccftech.com/weird-west-sold...aunch-roadmap/






Après s’être fait pirater 600 millions de dollars de cryptomonnaies, le jeu à NFT *Axie Infinity* subit aussi une hémorragie de joueurs :

https://www.gamesradar.com/play-to-e...tal-landlords/

Il n’est pas certain que le MMO basé sur *League Of Legends* sorte un jour :

https://www.thegamer.com/riot-exec-l...-no-guarantee/

Elden Ring dans un niveau de *Trials Rising* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/rid...s-rising-level





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Microsoft travaillerait sur une *Xbox Series X ++*, comme la Xbox One X :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...series-x-chip/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la sortie du *PS VR2* serait décalée à 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/suggested-de...s-vr2-release/

Ça spécule sec sur la *Switch Pro* à partir de la beaucoup trop belle bande-annonce pour The Legend Of Zelda : Breath Of The Wild 2 … :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-wild-2-399635

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu confonds Eiyuden Chronicle : Rising qui est plus action/RPG et Eiyuden Chronicle : Hundred Heroes, qui lui est l'hériter de Suikoden.


Merci, c'est corrigé.

----------


## KOUB

Selon Intel, c’est normal que les *Alder Lake* se courbent une fois placés dans leurs sockets … :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/intel/alder...eature-not-bug




*Intel* a annoncé être en avance de 6 mois sur son planning pour graver en 1.8 nm en 2024 :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/int...g-2055863.html


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Vicarious Visions* a officiellement été mangé par Blizzard :

https://gamerant.com/vicarious-visions-blizzard-merger/

*Activision Blizzard* a embauché une diversity, equity, and inclusion (DEI) officer :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ew-head-of-dei

Un nouveau *lit de GAMERZ :*

https://www.pcgamer.com/japanese-com...bidden-layout/




Bah voilà le but du *metaverse de Meta*, vendre des objets virtuels et toucher 25% :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/919595...-metavers.html

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/11/m...orizon-worlds/

Certains streameurs utilisent des *VPN pour jouer à Kalof Warzone*. En effet, le matchmaking fait que les bons joueurs se retrouvent dans des parties plus difficiles et utiliser un VPN pour aller sur un serveur peu peuplé permet d’avoir des parties plus faciles, et gagner sans forcer, ce qui fait plaisir à l’audience :

https://gamingintel.com/streamers-us...ining-warzone/

Le joueur classé 2ème sur *Kalof Vanguard* s’est fait chopper en stream à tricher. Mais il s’excuse :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...-hacks-pplehx/









*Nintendo achète* … Le terrain à côté de son siège social pour y construire un nouveau studio de développement :

https://wccftech.com/nintendo-acquir...opment-center/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Google* va bientôt classer les extensions pour son navigateur Chrome en fonction de leur fiabilité :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/goo...e-2055857.html

La *Digital Pets Company* sort des IA - animaux de compagnie virtuels, pour le metaverse, avec des NFT. Ça manque de cloud pour que tout y soit :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/12/t...the-metaverse/

*Ugami*, la carte de débit pour les GAMERZ est en phase de béta fermée :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/12/u...h-closed-beta/

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai hâte, CSD est une très bonne série et le lore est incroyable.


Oh purée, ma copine va être heureuse! Elle surkiffe cette série

----------


## Ruvon

Beamdog annonce *Mythforce*, pour les nostalgiques des dessins animés du samedi matin.






Un membre du *No Clip Crew* présente son jeu.






Les auteurs de *Death's Door* nous parlent de la production du jeu.

https://www.nme.com/features/gaming-...s-door-3203321



Du gameplay de *Steelrising*, commenté par les devs.

----------


## Ruvon

Et la 0.5.0 est arrivée pour *Vampire Survivors*.





https://store.steampowered.com/news/...44827975316291




> - 1 new relic/major gameplay feature (Arcana)
> - 1 more level of Banish
> - 1 new weapon
> - Inlaid Library Coffin





> Tweaks:
> - Minor changes to spawn waves
> - Changed base drop rate of some Treasure Chests from 80% to 100%
> - Reduced Cooldown of Carréllo
> - Each rank in "Skip" now gives 2 skips instead of 1
> - Specified Clock Speed in Stage Selection
> - Removed special BGM from weapons (it stays on special characters only)
> 
> Bugfix:
> - Game data will now be saved when backing out of selection menus





> The real Early Access content
> Because of the way I've originally tested the game mechanics in VS, most of what we've seen so far has somewhat always been from the realm of the expected.
> 
> With Arcanas that's going to change a little.
> 
> This new layer of game mechanics will be largely untested due to the large amount of interactions it could have, so there might be major changes to them as we move forward in patches.
> 
> Please keep this in mind when discussing Arcanas, there will inevitably be talks about what's trash and what's op, but my concern is about people fighting over this kind of stuff and forgetting the main point of the game: having fun.
> 
> So I hope you have fun finding new ways to break the game and reach 1fps again, and fingers crossed there won't be need for nerfs, only buffs






 ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> La frontpage de l’*eshop Nintendo* comprend un jeu … Heu … quelqu’un est pas chargé de vérifier ça ? :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...with-one-hand/


Il y a des jeux hentai depuis la Super Nintendo, en fait. Pas que je cherche ce genre de contenu, mais la magie des packs de roms m'a fait tomber sur l'un d'eux.  ::P: 
Dans ce cas, l'article parle seulement de "nudité et allusions sexuelles" comme contenu, et le jeu est noté M pour Mature aux États-Unis (17 ans et plus) et interdit aux moins de 12 ans en Grande-Bretagne. Tandis que la trilogie GTA, c'est ESRB Mature et PEGI 18 sur Switch, et on parle d'une série de jeux dans lesquels on peut se payer des prostituées.

Apparemment, le puritanisme américain, ça marche seulement s'il y a des armes à feu et de la drogue dans le jeu.

----------


## Kriegor

> Apparemment, le puritanisme américain, ça marche seulement s'il y a des armes à feu et de la drogue dans le jeu.


Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de cette phrase alors qu'on sait qu'il suffit qu'il y ait un bout de bite ou de chatte pour que le jeu soit instantanément réservé aux adultes.

----------


## Ruvon

Sans rapport avec la remarque de Kriegor (quoi que  ::ninja::  ), ça bosse à l'université de Chicago sur des Chemicals Haptics pour apporter à la VR des sensations de chaleur ou de froid, par exemple.

https://www.pcgamer.com/chemical-hap...nd-heat-to-vr/

Vivement l'odorama  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le youtubeur *mossbag*, bien connu des amateurs de lore d'Hollow Knight, annonce travailler depuis un an sur son propre jeu avec une petite équipe : *Titan Zero*, décrit comme un "roguelike twin-stick platformer dans un univers dystopique". Le jeu a désormais un trailer, une page web, et prévoit de lancer prochainement une campagne de financement participatif.



https://meatbagstudio.com/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...gn=kickstarter

----------


## Ruvon

Lorne Lanning, créateur de la série des Oddworld, explique pourquoi, pour lui, dans le cas d'*Oddworld: Soulstorm*, le deal pour être inclus dans le Playstation Plus était à double tranchant.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...laims-creator/

En gros, ils n'avaient pas la thune pour finir le jeu, donc il leur fallait ce deal, mais derrière, alors qu'ils espéraient en vendre max 100 000, le jeu a été téléchargé 4 millions de fois.

Alors, j'ai pas l'analyse entière du truc, mais 1) une copie téléchargée n'est pas une "perte" de revenus sèche, parce que rien ne dit que 4 millions de personnes l'auraient acheté. Ni même que 100 000 personnes l'auraient acheté. Enfin, si, sûrement, c'est Oddworld quand même, mais qu'il ait été téléchargé 10 fois ou 4 milliards de fois ne permet pas d'en sortir une certitude sur le nombre de ventes "ratées".

Et 2) il a coûté si cher que ça ce jeu ? Ils avaient déjà le deal pour l'exclu Epic, plus ce deal PS Plus, ils se sont fait entuber sur ces deals ou le jeu a coûté le prix d'une étude McKinsley ?

----------


## runner

> Lorne Lanning, créateur de la série des Oddworld, explique pourquoi, pour lui, dans le cas d'*Oddworld: Soulstorm*, le deal pour être inclus dans le Playstation Plus était à double tranchant.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...laims-creator/
> 
> En gros, ils n'avaient pas la thune pour finir le jeu, donc il leur fallait ce deal, mais derrière, alors qu'ils espéraient en vendre max 100 000, le jeu a été téléchargé 4 millions de fois.
> 
> Alors, j'ai pas l'analyse entière du truc, mais 1) une copie téléchargée n'est pas une "perte" de revenus sèche, parce que rien ne dit que 4 millions de personnes l'auraient acheté. Ni même que 100 000 personnes l'auraient acheté. Enfin, si, sûrement, c'est Oddworld quand même, mais qu'il ait été téléchargé 10 fois ou 4 milliards de fois ne permet pas d'en sortir une certitude sur le nombre de ventes "ratées".
> 
> Et 2) il a coûté si cher que ça ce jeu ? Ils avaient déjà le deal pour l'exclu Epic, plus ce deal PS Plus, ils se sont fait entuber sur ces deals ou le jeu a coûté le prix d'une étude McKinsley ?


Le jeu devait sortir au début de l'ère ps5 en 2020 mais la pandémie a retardé tout ça. Le deal était prévu en fonction du parc de ps5 soit un deal pour 50 à 100 000 ventes. Sony avait donné l'argent pour compenser ses vantes supposément manquantes d'après les estimations. Or, le jeu étant sortit 1 an plus tard avec un parc bien plus grand, ils ont finalement eu 4 millions de téléchargement gratuits soit potentiellement beaucoup moins de ventes d'une version payante une fois le deal finit.
Entre 50-100 000 et 4 millions cela fait un facteur 40 à 80 ce qui fait que le deal passé a fait potentiellement fait perdre énormément d'argent au studio.
Par contre, comme tu dis, cela reste des estimations car celui qui télécharge le jeu gratuit sur le ps plus, il ne va pas forcément le payer s'il n'était pas sur le ps plus, mais les deal sont basés sur des estimations.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Lorne Lanning, créateur de la série des Oddworld, explique pourquoi, pour lui, dans le cas d'*Oddworld: Soulstorm*, le deal pour être inclus dans le Playstation Plus était à double tranchant.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...laims-creator/
> 
> En gros, ils n'avaient pas la thune pour finir le jeu, donc il leur fallait ce deal, mais derrière, alors qu'ils espéraient en vendre max 100 000, le jeu a été téléchargé 4 millions de fois.
> 
> Alors, j'ai pas l'analyse entière du truc, mais 1) une copie téléchargée n'est pas une "perte" de revenus sèche, parce que rien ne dit que 4 millions de personnes l'auraient acheté. Ni même que 100 000 personnes l'auraient acheté. Enfin, si, sûrement, c'est Oddworld quand même, mais qu'il ait été téléchargé 10 fois ou 4 milliards de fois ne permet pas d'en sortir une certitude sur le nombre de ventes "ratées".
> 
> Et 2) il a coûté si cher que ça ce jeu ? Ils avaient déjà le deal pour l'exclu Epic, plus ce deal PS Plus, ils se sont fait entuber sur ces deals ou le jeu a coûté le prix d'une étude McKinsley ?


J'ai le sentiment que ça marche pas terrible non plus sur l'Epic Game Store, alors que sur Steam, je crois qu'il se vendrait très correctement (ça sort de mon doigt mouillé), surtout avec son prix de 30€.
Oddworld Inhabitants doivent être tenus par une clause d'exclu plus importante encore que pour d'autres jeux sortis en premier sur l'EGS car il ne pointe toujours pas son nez sur le store de Gabe (ce qui, selon moi, pourrait donner une vraie seconde vie aux ventes du jeu). Tout comme le remaster des deux premiers Tony Hawk's Pro Skater.

Epic a sorti la malette de billets pendant la fin du dev mais là aussi, je me demande à quel point c'est dommageable au studio à la fin.

À priori il serait sorti (en avril 2021) avec pas mal de bug. Sur l'EGS une nouvelle version est apparue, la version enhanced "on a fini les peintures" le 30/11/2021 (et surement les autres plateformes).

Il y a des canards qui y ont joué ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu devait sortir au début de l'ère ps5 en 2020 mais la pandémie a retardé tout ça. Le deal était prévu en fonction du parc de ps5 soit un deal pour 50 à 100 000 ventes. Sony avait donné l'argent pour compenser ses vantes supposément manquantes d'après les estimations. Or, le jeu étant sortit 1 an plus tard avec un parc bien plus grand, ils ont finalement eu 4 millions de téléchargement gratuits soit potentiellement beaucoup moins de ventes d'une version payante une fois le deal finit.
> Entre 50-100 000 et 4 millions cela fait un facteur 40 à 80 ce qui fait que le deal passé a fait potentiellement fait perdre énormément d'argent au studio.
> Par contre, comme tu dis, cela reste des estimations car celui qui télécharge le jeu gratuit sur le ps plus, il ne va pas forcément le payer s'il n'était pas sur le ps plus, mais les deal sont basés sur des estimations.


Je vois ce que tu veux dire avec le retard pris à cause de la pandémie, ça peut justifier un besoin d'argent en urgence. Pour le reste... toujours pas convaincu qu'il doit voir ce deal, avec le recul, comme une "perte d'argent".




> J'ai le sentiment que ça marche pas terrible non plus sur l'Epic Game Store


Sans préjugé sur la justesse de ton ressenti, c'est vrai qu'évoquer le deal PS plus en disant "ça nous a coûté des ventes" mais ne pas tenir le même discours pour le deal Epic, c'est... étonnant, et peut-être révélateur du peu de ventes qu'il y a dû y avoir dessus. Avec le recul du nombre réel de ventes sur EGS, il a dû se rendre compte qu'il a ramassé bien plus avec le deal qu'avec les ventes.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) il a dû se rendre compte qu'il a ramassé bien plus avec le deal qu'avec les ventes.


Je suis pas dans ses comptes mais j'en suis intimement persuadé.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il y a eu le même retour de l'équipe qui a développé *Furi*. Sony a payé la fin du développement (donc ils ont fini sereinement le jeu), mais le passage du jeu direct dans le PS+ a très probablement miné les ventes.

----------


## Ruvon

DotEmu nous parle de *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...dders_Revenge/






Sortie d'Early Access aujourd'hui pour *Blast Brigade vs. the Evil Legion of Dr. Cread* (c'est la journée des titres à rallonge ?).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_of_Dr_Cread/






Ouverture de *PLAYSCRABBLE.COM*, qui sans surprise vous propose de jouer au Scrabble en ligne. Version française incluse. Gratuit contre une inscription.

PLAYSCRABBLE.COM






Du gameplay pour Loot River, aka "Dark Souls rencontre Tetris".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1494260/Loot_River/






Interview interne de *Jeremy Vitry,* directeur artistique de *Dune: Spice Wars*.

https://www.dunegames.com/en/a-sit-d...une-spice-wars





Du gameplay pour *Paper Cut Mansion*, un survival rogue-lite d'horreur en papier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...r_Cut_Mansion/






L'*Indie Live Expo 2022*, showcase de jeux indés, ce sera du 21 au 22 mai sur Youtube, Twitch, tu connais.

https://indie.live-expo.games/en/2542/





Chasse aux oeufs ouverte dans *Core Keeper*, le dungeon crawler en coop en Early Access, jusqu'au 19 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...45530469805037

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1621690/Core_Keeper/



*Microids* achète un bout d'*Osome Studio*, qui a développé pour eux Astérix & Obélix XXL3 : Le Menhir de Cristal et Les Schtroumpfs : Mission Malfeuille.

https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...-osome-studio/

----------


## Ruvon

Interview du dev de *Chernobylite*.

https://pressplaynews.net/2022/04/12...-chernobylite/



Trailer pour la mise à jour 3.85 *No Man's Sky Outlaws*, qui rajoute des pirates de l'espace.

https://www.nomanssky.com/outlaws-update/




*Hello Games* parle d'ailleurs de son prochain projet, "tellement ambitieux que même avec une équipe de 1 000 personnes ça semble impossible". Coucou Star Citizen.

https://www.ign.com/articles/hello-g...00-person-team



Présentation du casque VR *Pico Neo 3 Link*, concurrent déclaré du Quest 2.

https://skarredghost.com/2022/04/13/...o-3-link-beta/



La *Quake Con 2022*, qui se déroulera du 18 au 20 aout, se passera à nouveau uniquement en ligne.









Numerama est allé se promener au *Paris NFT Day*. On pouvait se faire tatouer un NFT. Le genre de détail qui donne envie de reprendre deux fois des moules.

https://www.numerama.com/tech/921257...s-nft-day.html



Attention, suivez bien : *Aspyr Media* (éditeur des premiers jeux de la Bloober Team, de jeux Star Wars...), propriété de *Embracer* (qui doit posséder presque tout ce qui n'appartient pas encore à Microsoft, en gros), a acheté *Beamdog* (Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition et Planescape: Torment: Enhanced Edition), qui vient d'annoncer *Mythforce* (voir ce message plus haut sur le topic).

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...eloper-beamdog



*Game Informer* a pécho deux vidéos exclusives pour *Evil Dead: The Game* qui présentent le gameplay du Survivor et du Demon.









Arrivée d'un mode Endless pour Yolked, le jeu de l'œuf avec des bras.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._The_Egg_Game/






Trailer du *Dread X Collection 5* (collection de petits jeux d'horreur), dont la date de sortie devrait bientôt être annoncée.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Collection_5/

----------


## runner

> J'ai le sentiment que ça marche pas terrible non plus sur l'Epic Game Store, alors que sur Steam, je crois qu'il se vendrait très correctement (ça sort de mon doigt mouillé), surtout avec son prix de 30€.
> Oddworld Inhabitants doivent être tenus par une clause d'exclu plus importante encore que pour d'autres jeux sortis en premier sur l'EGS car il ne pointe toujours pas son nez sur le store de Gabe (ce qui, selon moi, pourrait donner une vraie seconde vie aux ventes du jeu). Tout comme le remaster des deux premiers Tony Hawk's Pro Skater.
> 
> Epic a sorti la malette de billets pendant la fin du dev mais là aussi, je me demande à quel point c'est dommageable au studio à la fin.
> 
> À priori il serait sorti (en avril 2021) avec pas mal de bug. Sur l'EGS une nouvelle version est apparue, la version enhanced "on a fini les peintures" le 30/11/2021 (et surement les autres plateformes).
> 
> Il y a des canards qui y ont joué ?


L'accord avec l'EGS n'est absolument pas dommageable car Lorne gaming n'a perdu aucun sous. Le jeu sur l'EGS restait payant donc ceux qui voulaient l'acheter ont du payer contrairement au deal de Sony qui n'a rien rapporté au studio passé les estimations de 50 à 100 000 ventes car le jeu était offert gratuitement pendant le deal. Cela n'a rien à voir et c'est pour ça qu'ils ne parlent pas du deal avec l'EGS.

----------


## 564.3

> L'accord avec l'EGS n'est absolument pas dommageable car Lorne gaming n'a perdu aucun sous. Le jeu sur l'EGS restait payant donc ceux qui voulaient l'acheter ont du payer contrairement au deal de Sony qui n'a rien rapporté au studio passé les estimations de 50 à 100 000 ventes car le jeu était offert gratuitement pendant le deal. Cela n'a rien à voir et c'est pour ça qu'ils ne parlent pas du deal avec l'EGS.


Epic récupère l'avance sur les ventes, puis éventuellement ensuite le studio touche les ventes supplémentaires.
Lors du procès on a vu que quasi aucun jeu n'a remboursé l'avance faite par Epic, donc comme pour le deal de Sony ils n'ont probablement rien touché de plus que l'opération initiale.
Peut-être qu'Epic est plus généreux, ou le studio (l'équipe marketing) préfère que pas grand monde joue à leur jeu plutôt qu'y jouer gratos sur le PSN. Ça pourra encore faire des ventes potentielles plus tard, même si c'est au rabais.

----------


## runner

> Epic récupère l'avance sur les ventes, puis éventuellement ensuite le studio touche les ventes supplémentaires.


Tu confonds les 2 deals.
Celui de Sony, c'est 1 mois de jeux offerts gratuitement sur leur plateforme contre un chèque remboursant une estimation de ventes. Les estimations tablaient sur 50 à 100 000 ventes car peu de ps5 vendues à l'époque mais comme le jeu a été repoussé de nombreux mois, au final c'est un parc beaucoup plus grand donc 4 millions de téléchargement gratuits du jeu.
Passé les 50 à 100 000, le studio n'a rien touché donc si parmi les 4 millions, 500 000 avaient acheté, le studio n'a touché que pour 50 à 100 000 donc 400 000 copies payantes en moins.
Celui d'epic, c'est un chèque pour une exclusivité temporaire sur l'EGS. Dès que l'argent est remboursé par les ventes, le studio touche les ventes suivantes. Donc si le chèque prend en compte une estimation de 100 000 ventes et que le jeu se vend à 500 000, le studio touchera l'argent des 400 000 ventes supplémentaires.
Cela change tout. Ce n'est pas du tout le même type de deal. C'est pour ça que le studio d'oddworld ne parle pas du tout du deal avec epic car ils ne sont pas perdants avec ce type de deal niveau financier. Ils peuvent gagner moins que si le jeu était dispo aussi sur GOG et steam mais ils n'offrent pas des copies à perte comme avec le deal avec Sony.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La *version next-gen de The Witcher 3* a été repoussé sans date de sortie



> “We have decided to have our in-house development team conduct the remaining work on the next-gen version of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt. We are currently evaluating the scope of work to be done and thus have to postpone Q2 release until further notice.”


https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-w...itely-delayed/

----------


## Ruvon

Si le Covid ne revient pas voler la vedette, la *Paris Games Week* reviendra du 2 au 6 novembre après 3 ans d'absence.

https://parisgamesweek.com/fr/article/pgw-restart




> « Le jeu vidéo français va retrouver sa fête. Quelle joie immense de pouvoir nous réunir à nouveau ! Nous allons offrir à toutes nos communautés de joueuses et de joueurs si engagées, cet événement de référence qu’ils ont contribué à façonner depuis plus de 10 ans et qui a tant manqué. Nous avons mis à profit ces deux dernières années pour concevoir cette édition ; des retrouvailles qui s’annoncent inoubliables » commente Nicolas Vignolles, Délégué général du SELL.




La question a été posée plus tôt : *la migration du Bethesda launcher vers Steam se fera le 27 avril*.

https://bethesda.net/en/article/2RXx...ating-to-steam




> On April 27, you will be able to initiate the migration process following detailed instructions we will have available to you then
> We expect you to have a lot of questions and encourage you to take a look at our comprehensive FAQ below. For those of you looking for questions specific to Fallout 76, in addition to the below FAQ we also have a Fallout 76-specific FAQ on Fallout.com.
> Until May 11, you will still be able to access and play your games on the Bethesda.net Launcher, but we suggest that you start the migration process as soon as it’s available.

----------


## M.Rick75

> *L'accord avec l'EGS n'est absolument pas dommageable* car Lorne gaming n'a perdu aucun sous. Le jeu sur l'EGS restait payant donc ceux qui voulaient l'acheter ont du payer contrairement au deal de Sony qui n'a rien rapporté au studio passé les estimations de 50 à 100 000 ventes car le jeu était offert gratuitement pendant le deal. Cela n'a rien à voir et c'est pour ça qu'ils ne parlent pas du deal avec l'EGS.


Je pense qu'il est dommageable dans le sens où Epic Games faisait miroiter plus de visibilité sur son store comparé à Steam pour les développeurs (entre autres choses) et des ventes, pas seulement un deal financier garantissant une exclu (et plus de sérénité sur une fin de développement pour le studio, ça, je n'en doute pas). Et j'aurais tendance à croire que finalement les nouveaux jeux poussent les plus ancien pour tomber dans l'oubli. Et j'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il s'est passé avec Soulstorm. Je ne connais personne qui y ait joué, j'ai pas vu passer un seul screen sur le forum. Je ne crois pas que Canard PC l'ai testé (ni même avoir fait des news dessus).

Quand je disais dommageable c'est que je pense que comme tout développeur tu t'attends à pouvoir vendre ton jeu et j'aurais tendance à croire que les ventes sur EGS sont problématiques et qu'ils restent coincés sur ce store où il ne font aucune vente (ce que je suppose, peut-être que je me trompe complètement). Même une grosse machine comme Borderlands 3, je ne suis pas sur qu'ils aient vraiment atteint les objectifs qu'ils avaient prévus.

Le fait qu'ils sortent une version Enhanced à peine quelques mois après la sortie (et je ne sais pas s'il y a tellement d'améliorations) m'a plutôt fait penser à un appel un peu désespéré pour avoir de la visibilité et espérer des ventes.

Idem au doigt mouillé, j'aurais tendance à croire qu'un jeu à priori bien réalisé (au moins pour la deuxième sortie en version Enhanced), titillant un peu la nostalgie, vendu à 30 euros marcherait très bien sur Steam.

Donc, je dirais qu'être coincé sur un store où tu fais des ventes très marginales, même si ça t'a aidé pendant ton développement, oui, ça ne me semble pas exagéré de considérer cela comme dommageable.
Après, je le redis encore une fois, on a pas les chiffres (enfin, je crois). C'est des interprétations que je fais par rapport à différents messages de Lorne Lanning, de la non visibilité que le jeu me parait avoir. C'est mon analyse, vue de ma boule de cristal (ou sorti de mon boule tout court).

J'étais raisonnablement hypé par cette sortie. J'avais plutôt pas mal aimé le remake du premier New and Tasty et finalement, ça a fait complètement pschiit pour moi (je précise pour le plus d’honnêteté possible que suis quand même assez réfractaire à Tim Sweeney et sa politique d'achat d'exclu. Mais en revanche pas du tout opposé à ce que Steam ait de la concurrence, ni d’acheter des jeux sur un magasin différent de Steam comme Ubi Connect, Origins, GoG, Microsoft Store).




> Epic récupère l'avance sur les ventes, puis éventuellement ensuite le studio touche les ventes supplémentaires.
> Lors du procès on a vu que quasi aucun jeu n'a remboursé l'avance faite par Epic, donc comme pour le deal de Sony ils n'ont probablement rien touché de plus que l'opération initiale.
> Peut-être qu'Epic est plus généreux, ou le studio (l'équipe marketing) préfère que pas grand monde joue à leur jeu plutôt qu'y jouer gratos sur le PSN. Ça pourra encore faire des ventes potentielles plus tard, même si c'est au rabais.


Je n'avais pas lu ton message. Ça appuie encore un peu plus sur ce que je pense du côté à double tranchant pour un studio de dév d'accepter une exclu (à longue échéance) d'Epic.

----------


## runner

> Je pense qu'il est dommageable dans le sens où Epic Games faisait miroiter plus de visibilité sur son store comparé à Steam pour les développeurs (entre autres choses) et des ventes, pas seulement un deal financier garantissant une exclu (et plus de sérénité sur une fin de développement pour le studio, ça, je n'en doute pas). Et j'aurais tendance à croire que finalement les nouveaux jeux poussent les plus ancien pour tomber dans l'oubli. Et j'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il s'est passé avec Soulstorm. Je ne connais personne qui y ait joué, j'aipas vu passer un seul screen sur le forum. Je ne crois pas que Canard PC l'ai testé (ni même avoir fait des news dessus).
> 
> Quand je disais dommageable c'est que je pense que comme tout développeur tu t'attends à pouvoir vendre ton jeu et j'aurais tendance à croire que les ventes sur EGS sont problématiques et qu'ils restent coincés sur ce store où il ne font aucune vente (ce que je suppose, peut-être que je me trompe complètement). Même une grosse machine comme Borderlands 3, je ne suis pas sur qu'ils aient vraiment atteint les objectifs qu'ils avaient prévus.
> 
> Le fait qu'ils sortent une version Enhanced à peine quelques mois après la sortie (et je ne sais pas s'il y a tellement d'améliorations) m'a plutôt fait penser à un appel un peu désespéré pour avoir de la visibilité et espérer des ventes.
> 
> I
> Donc, je dirais qu'être coincé sur un store où tu fais des ventes très marginales, même si ça t'a aidé pendant ton développement, oui, ça ne me semble pas exagéré de considérer cela comme dommageable.
> Après, je le redis encore une fois, on a pas les chiffres (enfin, je crois). C'est des interprétations que je fais par rapport à différents messages de Lorne Lanning, de la non visibilité que le jeu me parait avoir. C'est mon analyse, vue de ma boule de cristal (ou sorti de mon boule tout court).


Tu ne fais que des supputations et comme tu dis au doigt mouillé.
chacun sera libre de les faire mais mon message c'est pour dire que les 2 deals sont différents dans leur esprit et leur fonctionnement ce qui explique pourquoi le studio n'en parle pas. 




> dem au doigt mouillé, j'aurais tendance à croire qu'un jeu à priori bien réalisé (au moins pour la deuxième sortie en version Enhanced), titillant un peu la nostalgie, vendu à 30 euros marcherait très bien sur Steam.


Il sortira sur steam vu que les exclus sur l'EGS sont toutes temporaires. C'est un des avantages de ne pas être définitive ce qui serait là très pénalisant pour le consommateur devant avoir accès au jeu qu'à un seul endroit même des années après. C'est justement ce qui fait que ces exclus ne sont pas forcément pénalisantes pour le studio car il gagne assez d'argent pour ne pas être à perte. Si le jeu n'a pas assez de visibilité sur l'EGS, il en trouvera quelques mois après sur steam et accessoirement sur GOG si le studio pratique une bonne philosophie envers le consommateur. Comme pour les jeux indés, ce n'est pas forcément sur le début que les ventes se font mais sur la durée c'est moins gênant si le studio donne de la visibilité à la sortie steam.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Ils peuvent gagner moins que si le jeu était dispo aussi sur GOG et steam mais ils n'offrent pas des copies à perte comme avec le deal avec Sony. (...)





> (..) Si le jeu n'a pas assez de visibilité sur l'EGS, il en trouvera quelques mois après sur steam et accessoirement sur GOG (...) Comme pour les jeux indés, ce n'est pas forcément sur le début que les ventes se font mais sur la durée c'est moins gênant si le studio donne de la visibilité à la sortie steam.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec ça. En revanche, je me demande s'il n'y a pas des jeux avec une exclusivité à plusieurs années (voir malgré tout d'exclu permanente). Techniquement, sauf cas particuliers, un jeu va vieillir relativement rapidement.
Jusque là, il n'y a eu aucune annonce (sauf erreur) de sortie pour Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1 + 2 (sortie EGS 04/09/20) ou Oddwolrd Soulstorm (06/04/21) sur steam (et autres).
(pour les jeux que je suis mais il y en a d'autres)

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Un mod pour mettre un cahier à croquis dans *Skyrim*, comme il y en a un dans Red Dead Redemption 2 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrim-mod-a...hbook-journal/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ab=description

*Mythforce* est un roguelite coop qui sortira en accès anticipé sur l’Epic Games Store le 20 Avril :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/mythforce...-rpg-veterans/




L’action-RPG *Steelrising* sortira finalement le 8 Septembre sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848431.html




Peut-être des pirates dans la prochaine mise à jour de *No Man’s Sky*. Bon, en fait oui :

https://gamewave.fr/no-man-s-sky/no-...nt-d-accoster/





https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/become-a-...utlaws-update/




*Vampire Survivors* est passé en version 0.5.0 aujourd’hui :

https://gamewave.fr/vampire-survivor...a-mise-a-jour/

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...-5-patch-notes




Le tactical shooter *Squad* recevra aujourd’hui la faction des australiens lors de la mise à jour 2.15 :

https://nofrag.com/les-australiens-d...le-patch-2-15/

La prochaine extension de *World Of Warcraft*, qui devrait parler de dragons selon des gens bien informés ou pas, sera annoncée le 19 Avril à 18h :

https://www.actugaming.net/world-of-...ension-492411/

Selon une offre d’emploi, *Bandai-Namco* travaille sur un remake ou un remaster d’un jeu d’action en 3D de Nintendo :

https://gamerant.com/bandai-namco-re...d-action-game/

C’est le jour de la mise à jour 1.6.4.31 pour *Fallout 76* (dernier pic à plus de 5700 joueurs simultanés sur Steam) :

https://gamerant.com/fallout-76-update-patch-fixes/

C’est aussi le jour de la mise à jour 2.3.1 pour *Marvel’s Avengers* (dernier pic à 353 joueurs simultanés sur Steam … Non, je n’ai pas parlé de Fallout 76 pour me moquer … Vous ne pouvez rien prouver de toute façon) :

https://gamerant.com/marvels-avengers-update-231/





*Anno 1800* est jouable gratuitement du 12 au 19 Avril :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-game-fr...-limited-time/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Dead Island 2* pourrait sortir dans les 6 prochains mois et pas en 2023 :

https://gamerant.com/dead-island-2-release-date-2022/

Un nouveau glitch a été découvert pour raccourcir le *speedrun de Metal Gear Solids 3* :

https://www.destructoid.com/metal-ge...ch-discovered/

----------


## runner

> Oui, je suis d'accord avec ça. En revanche, je me demande s'il n'y a pas des jeux avec une exclusivité à plusieurs années.
> Jusque là, il n'y a eu aucune annonce (sauf erreur) de sortie pour Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1 + 2 ou Oddwolrd Soulstorm sur steam et autres.


Oddworld soulstorm étant drm free sur l'EGS et étant sortit il y a un an à peine et la enhanced il y a moins de 6 mois, forte chance que ça arrive sur gog et steam.

Pour tony hawk, oui c'est bizarre mais étant un jeu d'activision, je pense pas qu'acti ait besoin d'exclu pour des années pour survivre.  Je pense qu'ils ont abandonné le jeu et ne s'embêtent pas à le rendre disponible ailleurs. Ce serait pas déconnant car ils ont transformé vicarious en studio satellite de call of duty ou alors c'est qu'il n'y a aucune cohérence. Crash bandicoot 4 est dispo que sur leur battle.net.
Espérons que le rachat par Microsoft va mettre de l'ordre dans ce grand n'importe quoi qu'est devenu activision ou alors c'est qu'acti est maudit à tout jamais.

----------


## KOUB

Le remaster *GrimGrimoire OnceMore* sortira sur PS4 et Switch le 28 Juillet :

https://www.destructoid.com/grimgrim...re-ps4-switch/




Le DLC Animaux en milieu humide pour *Planet Zoo* est sorti :

https://www.destructoid.com/planet-z...lo-crane-newt/




Un DLC gratuit avec deux nouveaux personnages sera disponible demain pour le jeu de bagarre *Melty Blood: Type Lumina* :

https://www.destructoid.com/melty-bl...gallo-bestino/







Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un nouveau DLC pour *Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot* pourrait bientôt être annoncé :

https://wccftech.com/dragon-ball-z-kakarot-new-dlc/

La marque *Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth* a été déposée en Australie :

https://wccftech.com/valkyrie-profil...h-trademarked/

Un mod pour *Skyrim VR* permet de caresser les chiens :

https://www.gamesradar.com/skyrim-vr...c-dog-petting/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ab=description

----------


## KOUB

Le metroidlike *B.I.O.T.A.* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bio...es-personnages




*Hello Games* (No Man’s Sky) travaille sur un nouveau projet qui « dépasse toutes les ambitions ». Vu que No Man ‘s Sky n’est pas encore vraiment fini par rapport aux promesses faires au départ, vous savez bien qu’il ne faut précommander sous aucun prétexte, n’est-ce pas ? Hein ? :

https://fr.ign.com/no-mans-sky/59233...ble-impossible

La *Quakecon* aura lieu en ligne encore cette année, du 18 au 20 Aout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/quakecon-wil...one-more-year/





C’est par contre le retour de la *Paris Games Week* du 2 au 6 Novembre … youhou :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050848459.html

Du gameplay pour les rôles de survivant et de démon pour *Evil Dead: The Game*, qui doit sortir sur PC et toutes les consoles le 13 Mai :

https://gamewave.fr/evil-dead-the-ga...ntes-en-video/







*Galactic Civilizations IV* sortira le 26 Avril sur PC :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/galactic-ci...4/release-date




C’est le jour de la mise à jour 0.6.1.0 pour *Phasmophobia* :

https://nofrag.com/mise-a-jour-v0-6-...-phasmophobia/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...86531408800631

Où on parle du développement de *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge* :

https://noisypixel.net/development-t...dders-revenge/




*Sonic* dans Roblox :

https://www.polygon.com/23016682/rob...ator-game-chao

*Gran Turismo 7* envoie des invitations pour acheter les voitures les plus rares, qui expirent le 24 Avril … Mais c’est quoi ce système économique ? :

https://jalopnik.com/you-should-real...eek-1848787110

*Fueled Up* est un jeu en coop à la façon d’Overcooked sauf qu’il faut réparer un vaisseau spatial, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/fueled-up...st-as-chaotic/

----------


## KOUB

*Fueled Up* est un jeu en coop à la façon d’Overcooked sauf qu’il faut réparer un vaisseau spatial, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.gamesradar.com/fueled-up...st-as-chaotic/





Bande-annonce de lancement pour l’extension Lost Valley pour *Solasta : Crown of the Magister*, qui sort demain :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/sola.../2300-6457926/




Le jeu d’action *Koumajou Remilia: Scarlet Symphony* sortira le 28 Juillet sur Switch au Japon … Et probablement aussi sur PC dans le monde entier le même jour :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/koum...unches-july-28




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le roguelike *Loot River*, qui doit bientôt sortir sur PC et Xbox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/loot...erview-trailer




Le roguelite d’horreur *Paper Cut Mansion* sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles dans l’année :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/rogu...and-pc-in-2022




La version nouvelle génération de *The Witcher 3* est en retard :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050848467.html

*Mass Effect 5* est en début de développement :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-sortir-399716

C’est le jour de la mise à jour 0.3.6 pour *Core Keeper*, en même temps qu’un événement de chasse aux œufs de Pâques ( un dans chaque biome) :

https://gamewave.fr/core-keeper/core...l-les-details/

https://gamewave.fr/core-keeper/core...nse-exclusive/

La mise à jour 4.0 pour *Battlefield 2042* (dernier pic à un peu plus de 1600 joueurs simultanés sur Steam) devrait être déployée la semaine prochaine :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...ate-next-week/

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...y-patch-notes/

Disney a envoyé une lettre polie mais ferme aux créateurs de *Club Penguin Rewritten*, un remake du MMO qui avait fermé en 2017 :

https://gamerant.com/club-penguin-re...hut-down-2022/

Avec les transferts des jeux Bethesda sur Steam, on devrait bien récupérer les gratuits *The Elder Scrolls: Arena et Daggerfall* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elder-scrol...ee-retro-games

Le prochain *Kalof* de Sledgehammer (Kalof Vanguard) devrait sortir en 2025 :

https://wccftech.com/call-of-duty-sledgehammer-2025/

David Brevik, le créateur de Diablo, aime bien *Vampire Survivors*, et aimerait bien faire des petits jeux du même genre. Tu m’étonnes, plus de 2 millions de ventes :

https://www.gamesradar.com/diablo-cr...n-small-games/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Des sensations de chaud et de froid en plus de la *VR* … Quelle merveilleuse idée :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chemical-hap...nd-heat-to-vr/

Le *Ryzen 7 5800X3D*, il est plus mieux que le Core i9 12900K pour le jeu vidéo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-ryzen-7...ng-benchmarks/

Il est possible de bidouiller un *Steam Deck* pour y rajouter une carte graphique externe :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-atta...ard-4k-output/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que les *RTX40XX*, qui devraient être présentées cet été, se nomment plutôt RTX50XX :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/rtx-...ecs-benchmarks

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Un peu d’espoir pour le futur, un sondage sur 7200 adolescents américains montre un *intérêt quasi-nul pour le metaverse* et pas non plus beaucoup plus pour la réalité virtuelle :

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du...s-n180583.html

*Bungie* rend la plupart des postes actuels et futurs admissibles au 100% télétravail dans certains états des États-Unis :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...oles-in-the-us

https://kotaku.com/bungie-remote-wor...off-1848785738

Sortir *Oddworld: Soulstorm* sur le PS Plus n’a pas été une bonne idée selon Lorne Lanning :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...oulstorm-sales

Dans le *Meta-metaverse*, Meta prendra 47% de commission sur ce que vous créez et vendez. C’est toujours moins que les 65% de Roblox :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/meta-...avers-20220412

*Aspyr Media*, qui appartient à Embracer évidemment, va acheter le studio de développement *Beamdog* et éditer son premier titre Mythforce :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...by-aspyr-media

*Epic* a donné des sous au studio de développement *Aquaris* (Wonderbox, Horizon Chase, et Looney Tunes World of Mayhem) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...sts-in-aquiris

Après Microsoft, *Sony et Nintendo* changent les conditions d’abonnement du PS Plus et du Nintendo Online pour éviter les renouvellements accidentels :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ntal-renewals/

L’éditeur suédois *Kinda Brave* veut rendre le développement de jeux vidéo plus écologiquement durable :

https://www.thegamer.com/abuse-acces...e-kinda-brave/

*Intel* promet de ne plus émettre de gaz à effet de serre d’ici 2040 mais aussi de multiplier par 5 l’efficacité par Watt de ses processeurs. Ils promettent aussi entre autres de ne plus utiliser que des sources d’énergie renouvelables dans leurs « opérations globales » d’ici 2030 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-plans-...sions-by-2040/

Le gouverneur de la Californie est accusé d’interférer dans *la poursuite de l’état contre Activision-Blizzard* :

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...-df-1848788866

https://www.gamesradar.com/lead-lawy...with-the-case/

*Niantic* étudie l’intérêt des NFT pour son prochain jeu, Peridot :

https://www.thegamer.com/peridot-nft-pokemon-go/

Bande-annonce pour Sojourn, un nouveau personnage pour le pas encore sorti *Overwatch 2* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...in-new-trailer





*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

20% d’augmentation du nombre d’accidents du travail dans les entrepôts d’*Amazon* entre 2020 et 2021 :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-blasts-aw...rkp-1848785053

*Taïwan* a sorti un guide de survie en cas d’invasion, avec cette fois des applications à télécharger sur téléphones portables :

https://gizmodo.com/taiwan-releases-...-it-1848784114

*Elon Musk* a déclaré son achat d’action Twitter avec 11 jours de retard par rapport à la limite de 10 jours imposée par la loi US. Cela lui aurait permis d’acheter ses actions 143 millions de dollars moins cher  :

https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-sued-b...k-p-1848786687

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...twitter-stake/

*DuckDuckGo* a sorti son navigateur « hyper sécurisé » en béta sur Mac :

https://gizmodo.com/duckduckgo-for-m...eta-1848784332

Un jeu de scrabble officiel sur navigateur est sorti pour le jour national du *Scrabble* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/scrabble-the...eb-based-game/

http://www.scrabble.com/

*Virgil Griffith*, ancien employé de l’Ethereum Foundation, va passer 5 ans en prison et devoir payer une amende de 100.000$ pour avoir discuté avec la Corée du Nord de l’intérêt des cryptomonnaies pour éviter les sanctions et le blanchiment d’argent :

https://www.pcgamer.com/former-ether...ing-sanctions/

Numerama est allé voir le *Paris NFT Day* :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/921257...s-nft-day.html

*Uber* et *Lyft* ont augmenté leurs prix, juste après la fusillade dans le métro de New York, autour de la zone. Ils s’excusent bien sûr mais n’expliquent pas par quel étrange coïncidence les prix ont augmenté dans ces circonstances :

https://gizmodo.com/uber-lyft-surge-...ing-1848787295

*Hasbro* achète le site *DnDBeyond.com*, qui regroupe un tas d’outils bien pratiques pour jouer à Donjon et Dragons justement :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robwiel...h=51a7f0956d65

Où on parle de l’histoire de Games Workshop et de *Warhammer* :

https://www.thegamer.com/warhammer-origin-explained/

*Wikipedia* n’acceptera plus les dons sous forme de cryptomonnaies :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ncy-donations/

Y a bien le héros qui perd une main, mais je crois pas qu’il y a de tronçonneuse dans *Resident Evil Village* :

https://www.destructoid.com/evil-dea...ge-meme-video/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a désormais un trailer pour la "saison 2" (grosse mise à jour gratuite) de *Deep Rock Galactic*, le FPS coop des nains de l'espace. Rappelons qu'elle débute le 28 avril sur Steam, le 5 mai sur consoles et Gamepass.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a désormais un trailer pour la "saison 2" (grosse mise à jour gratuite) de *Deep Rock Galactic*, le FPS coop des nains de l'espace. Rappelons qu'elle débute le 28 avril sur Steam, le 5 mai sur consoles et Gamepass.


Tu suis le jeu depuis sa sortie en EA si je ne dis pas de bêtises, ça évolue bien ? J'ai vu des gens y jouer, ça a l'air sympa, mais l'ambiance sombre de GFTO m'attire plus que la DA de DRG ; je ne sais pas si tu l'as essayé pour comparer ces deux FPS coop.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non, je n'ai pas essayé GTFO justement parce que l'ambiance sombre/flippante ne m'attire pas du tout.  ::): 
Pour répondre à ta première question, l'évolution et le suivi durant l'accès anticipé ont été exemplaires, et ça continue sur un bel élan depuis la sortie. Même pour moi qui approche les 1000h de jeu, l'envie de repartir pour un tour à l'occasion de la prochaine mise à jour est bien là (et c'est pareil pour un pote à plus de 2000h). De l'autre côté du spectre, j'ai vu encore récemment des potes s'y mettre et accrocher tout de suite, sans que je ne leur "vende" spécialement le truc au préalable.

N'hésite pas à faire un tour du côté du topic du jeu si tu veux creuser (ha, ha !) un peu.  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

C’est sympa mais je trouve le gameplay trop simple pour m'y faire rester longtemps.

C’est ni immersif et tactique comme un tactical shooter à la progression lente qui demande d'être observateur (je n'ai pas testé GTFO mais il semble plus dans cette catégorie). Ni riche en sensations avec une bonne courbe d’apprentissage comme un fast fps ou shooter coop à la killing flloor
Je trouve dommage qu’ils n'offrent pas une émergence dans le gameplay via le fait de creuser. Pouvoir faire des pièges, effondrer le terrain, gérer des fluides (eau, lave, truc alien), jouer sur les conditions des éléments (solide, liquide, gaz) et les combiner pour des réactions.

----------


## Stelarc

Dans les niveaux de difficulté les plus hauts, tu ne peux pas te pointer la gueule enfarinée et faire n'importe quoi. T'as plutôt intérêt de savoir jouer ta classe.

----------


## pipoop

pour avoir fait les 2 ils se retrouvent sur certains points: 
la coop mise en avant
des "outils" a poser et utiliser
l'utilisation de la lumiere
des objectifs a remplir

par conter ils s'eloigent sur:
l'ambiance: colore pour DRG /TRES TRES sombre pour GTFO
la difficulte tu peux y jouer tranquille ou avec des bots sur DRG /sur GTFO t'as plus de chance avec une priere
tu peux avoiner comme un sale dans DRG /sur GTFO une cartouche dans un mur c'est justement celle qui aurait pu sauver ta partie
la progression: tu debloques des machins et des bidules qui rendent ton nain meilleur /GTFO tu debloques...rien
la vitesse du jeu: zipliiiiine ouiiiiiii DRG tu peux courrir comme un chevreuil sans probleme /GTFO la courses?seulement quand tu fuis

----------


## Ruvon

*Ballads of Hongye*, un city builder en Chine ancienne, va ouvrir son Alpha Test.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ads_of_Hongye/






Le 9 avril est sorti *Drifter's Tales*, un jeu narratif avec des cartes français gratuit.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rifters_Tales/






Sortie de *TAPE: Unveil the Memories*, un jeu d'aventure / FPS sous LSD.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Memories/






*Broken Ranks*, le MMORPG avec combats tactiques, va faire la teuf pour Pâques.

https://brokenranks.com/news/bunny-marathon





*Hardspace: Shipbreaker* sortira d'Early Access le 24 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Shipbreaker/






*Chef Life - A Restaurant Simulator*, un jeu de cuisine, partenaire du Guide Michelin dans une vidéo qui fait... honneur... à la gastronomie française  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ant_Simulator/

----------


## Ruvon

*V Rising*, un Vampire Survival  ::ninja::  sortira en Early Access le 17 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1604030/V_Rising/






Sortie de *RUN: The world in-between*, le jeu du montpellierain EncreMecanique.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rld_inbetween/






Annonce de *Gori Cuddly Carnage*, un mélange entre un hack&slash et Tony Hawk, avec un chat.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...uddly_Carnage/






Sortie de la MAJ 2.0 pour *Insurmountable*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nsurmountable/






Le 2 mai sortira le DLC *Blue Mars* pour *Per Aspera*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/803050/Per_Aspera/

----------


## Ruvon

*Eternal Threads*, un jeu d'enquête dont j'avais bien kiffé la démo, sortira le 19 mai, et ça c'est cool.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ernal_Threads/






Du *Sniper Elite 5* sur les armes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...niper_Elite_5/






Sortie du jeu de gestion *Cat Café Manager*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Cafe_Manager/






On peut s'inscrire à la beta de *Stray Blade*, et ils ont sorti un nouveau trailer pour fêter ça.

Le lien pour s'inscrire à la beta : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...Qq6Mw/viewform

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1621990/Stray_Blade/






Annonce de *South of the Circle*, une "expérience narrative", édité par 11 bit (Frostpunk, This War of Mine...).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_the_Circle/

----------


## Ruvon

*Lumencraft* est sorti en Early Access hier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1713810/Lumencraft/






PCGamer fait un tour de *Discord* en 2022.

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-state-of...eat-to-forums/



Une maj prévue par *Tencent* pourrait couper l'accès aux chinois à des jeux de l'étranger.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-foreign-games



Et *Elon Musk* veut acheter *Twitter* pour 43 miyards  ::ninja:: 

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-61104231

----------


## runner



----------


## Ruvon

*Prehistoric Kingdom* sortira en Early Access le 27 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...toric_Kingdom/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi,


Le Lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Les contenus concernant la guerre en Ukraine ne sont plus monétisés sur *Youtube*, pour lutter contre certaines personnes qui en profiterait pour faire du clic avec de la désinformation :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/924075...n-ukraine.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Godzilla sera dans la 3ème saison de *Kalof Warzone / Vanguard*, qui commencera le 27 Avril :

https://gamingintel.com/call-of-duty...uard-season-3/





https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ng-kong-tease/





L’extension Au cœur de la Cité Engloutie est disponible sur *Hearthstone* :

https://www.actugaming.net/heartston...onible-492475/

20 minutes de gameplay pour *GUNDAM EVOLUTION* :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/20-m.../2300-6457941/




Bande-annonce narrative pour la deuxième saison du jeu de nain de l’espace *Deep Rock Galactic*, qui sortira le 28 avril sur PC et le 5 Mai sur Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/de.../1100-6502419/




Les fieffés dataminers de SteamDB ont trouvé un *Among Us VR* qui doit sortir le 10 Novembre. Il y avait eu un teaser aux derniers Game Awards en Décembre :

https://www.thegamer.com/among-us-vr...er-10-steamdb/




1 million de copies vendues pour *Scarlett Nexus* … Et 2 millions de joueurs :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848469.html

https://noisypixel.net/scarlet-nexus...ers-worldwide/

C’est le jour de la mise à jour 1.20 Pour le jeu de bagarre *King Of Fighters XV*, en plus de l’addition gratuite de Rugal Bernstein au roaster de combattants :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050848479.html

Death or Glory, la première extension pour *Expeditions: Rome* est sortie aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/expeditions-rome/gladiator-dlc




Le tactical FPS free-to-play 3v3v3 *Nine to Five* (dernier pic à 25 joueurs simultanés sur Steam) lance un événement du 19 au 28 Avril où le jeu devient un battle-royale :

https://nofrag.com/nine-to-five-tent...battle-royale/




70 millions de téléchargement pour le MOBA free-to-play *Pokemon Unite* :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-unite-p...switch-mobile/

La moitié du top 100 des jeux Steam tournent ou sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://gamerant.com/more-than-half-...le-steam-deck/

----------


## Ruvon

Nouvelle MAJ pour *Dread Templar*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Dread_Templar/






Sortie du flashy *Demon Turf: Neon Splash*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...f_Neon_Splash/






Nouvelle enquête ajoutée gratuitement à *The Darkside Detective: A Fumble in the Dark*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_in_the_Dark/






Sortie du DLC pour *Solasta: Lost Valley*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...__Lost_Valley/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’aventures-réflexion-construction d’usine *The Last Clockwinder* a été annoncé pour cet été sur Meta Quest 2 et Steam VR :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-last...y-summer-2022/




Que l’on ne dise pas qu’EA n’écoute pas le retour de sa communauté. Après les retours sur un live-stream du remake de *Dead Space*, les sons du Plasma Cutter et du Pulse Rifle vont être modifiés :

https://www.destructoid.com/dead-spa...ore-and-after/





Une vidéo de gameplay pour l’extension Sunbreak, qui sera disponible le 30 Juin, pour *Monster Hunter Rise* a été partagée (sur Facebook) :

https://wccftech.com/monster-hunter-...eaks-and-more/

Tetsuya Nomura dit des trucs à propos de *Kingdom Hearts IV* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-4s-new-world/

*Bethesda* commencera à migrer ses jeux depuis son launcher vers Steam le 27 Avril et il faudra faire les migrations avant le 11 Mai :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-on-april-27/

La version 1.0.0 d’*eFootball* a été déployée aujourd’hui, et la première saison commencera le 21 Avril :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-is-now-live/




Un événement Among Us du 21 Avril au 19 Mai sur *PUBG : New State*, le PUBG du futur sur mobiles :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/em.../1100-6502456/



Je comprends pas l’entêtement de Square Enix à vouloir continuer dans le live-service. D’abord il y a eu Marvel’s Avengers et maintenant il y a *Babylon’s Fall* avec un pic à 173 joueurs simultanés sur Steam aujourd’hui et un minimum à 8 joueurs. Faut arrêter maintenant :

https://www.thegamer.com/babylons-fa...ount-under-10/

Un mod pur mettre encore plus de Skyrim dans *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...ecial-edition/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/62987




Le jeu de gestion géopolitique *Dummynation* sortira demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dum...es-changeantes




Le jeu narratif – plateformes – rythme *A Highland Song* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Switch et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hig...carpes-decosse

----------


## Ruvon

Playtest ouvert sur Steam pour *Knight Crawlers*.





https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ight_Crawlers/



Des nouvelles de *Earthblade*, le prochain jeu des créateurs de *Celeste*.





https://exok.com/posts/2022-04-13-earthblade-update/



Trailer pour *Yupitergrad 2*, la suite du jeu de parkour VR.






Sortie d'*ABRISS - build to destroy*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ld_to_destroy/






Interview de *Ron Gilbert* et *Dave Grossman* au sujet de *Return to Monkey Island*.

https://adventuregamers.com/articles...-monkey-island

----------


## KOUB

*Hardspace: Shipbreaker* sortira d’accès anticipé sur PC et sur le Game Pass le 24 Mai. Des versions consoles doivent sortir plus tard :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/har...me-pass-in-may




*Fez* a 10 ans :

https://www.eurogamer.net/fez-at-10-...rare-interview

Le remake de *Saints Row* aura droit à une présentation le 20 Avril :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848499.html

Le jeu d’aventures naratif *South of the Circle*, déjà disponible sur Apple Arcade, sortira bientôt sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848497.html




Le jeu d’action *V-Rising* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 17 Mai :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...050848493.html




Le diablo-like *Ghostlore* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam : 

https://www.pcgamesn.com/ghostlore/diablo-2




Le city-builder *Ballads of Hongye* aura un test en alpha le 18 Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/ballads-of-hongye/alpha




Un fan devant subir une opération de biopsie pour une tumeur osseuse pouvant être maligne, a reçu un poster signé des développeurs de *Hogwarts Legacy* :

https://gamingintel.com/hogwarts-leg...t-to-sick-fan/

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Deadly Dozen Reloaded*, remake de Deadly Dozen sorti en 2001, a été annoncé pour cet été sur PC et les consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/de...-sur-xbox-one/




Et le cinquième mod le plus populaire pour *Elden Ring* est un mode facile. À noter que tous les mods au-dessus permettent de tricher :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-nexus-...war-1848790566

18 millions de ventes pour *Cyberpunk 2077* et 40 millions pour *The Witcher 3*. L’extension « majeure » pour Cyberpunk 2077 aura aussi une toute nouvelle storyline. La première extension a aussi été annoncée pour 2023 :

https://wccftech.com/cyberpunk-2077-...ed-40-million/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...new-storyline/

https://nofrag.com/la-premiere-exten...rtira-en-2023/





*GeForce Now* a rajouté 8 jeux aujourd’hui :

https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-...-gfn-thursday/

Une collaboration entre *Fortnite* et … Coachella, jusqu’au 16 Mai :

https://www.gamesradar.com/fortnite-...-of-coachella/

La dernière grosse mise à jour, la 2.18, pour *Ghost of Tsushima* a été déployée aujourd’hui :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ghost-of-...s-final-patch/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, l’esthétique du prochain *Need For Speed* devrait avoir une esthétique entre le photo-réaliste et l’anime. Hâte de voir ce que ça veut dire :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nime-elements/

*Lego Builder's Journey* a maintenant un mode créatif :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/le.../1100-6502481/




Un jeu Dracula est en développement sur … *Colecovision* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15631...-de-40-ans.htm

Le jeu d’action-aventures *Demon Turf: Neon Splash* est sorti sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/demo...-available-now




Le jeu de réflexion avec voyage dans le temps *Eternal Threads* a été annoncé sur PC, Xbox One et PS4 pour le 16 Mai. Une version Switch doit sortir plus tard :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/eter...aunches-may-19




Le hack’n slash *Gori: Cuddly Carnage* sera édité par Wired Productions et sortira un jour prochain sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/wire...cuddly-carnage




*Fallout 76* offrira des machins si vous migrez votre partie vers Steam assez tôt :

https://www.destructoid.com/fallout-...oing-it-early/

La sous-classe du « Glaivier » va bientôt arriver sur *Lost Ark* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...n-the-glaivier

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai pas vu si cette pépite Française était passé, mais sachez qu'il est sortie aujourd'hui :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ween/?l=french

*RUN: The world in-between
*

----------


## KOUB

20 minutes de gameplay pour *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate – Daemonhunters* :

https://www.gamespot.com/videos/20-m.../2300-6457942/




*Earthblade*, le prochain jeu des créateurs de Celeste, est passé en phase de playtest :

https://www.thegamer.com/celeste-ear...testing-phase/






*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Le prix de la *RX 6950 XT*, selon un site de vente australien, serait autour de 2.400$ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-rx-6950...release-price/

Le casque VR *Pico Neo 3*, sorti l’année dernière en Asie, sortira un jour prochain en France, Allemagne, Espagne, aux Pays Bas et au Royaume Uni :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/oculus/ques...headset-tiktok

*Nvidia* a mis en place une page sur son site internet pour trouver ses cartes graphiques en stock à des prix ne vous demandant pas de vendre vos yeux :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/nvi...e-2055880.html

https://www.nvidia.com/fr-fr/geforce...back-in-stock/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Le *Computex 2022*, où on parle de technologie PC et pas de la fabrication de l’andouille de Guémené, aura lieu dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable du 24 au 27 Mai et son pendant numérique, Le DigitalGO aura lieu du 24 Mai au 6 Juin :

https://www.pcgamer.com/computex-2022-is-a-go-kind-of/

Les séquences d’ouverture de *Persona 3: Dancing in Moonlight’s* et *Persona 5: Dancing in Starlight’s* pou fêter les 25 ans de la série de JRPG :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-persona...s-anniversary/







Ça spécule sur l’achat de *Kojima Productions* par PlayStation Studios :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-speculation/

*Animoca*, qui fait dans les jeux à NFT web3.0 et dont le jeu de F1 à NFT qui a fermé définitivement il y a quelques jours, s’est payé les studios français Darewise et Eden Games :













C’était pas une lettre polie mais ferme qu’ont envoyé les avocats de Disney aux administrateurs de *Club Penguin Rewritten* vu que les serveurs ont été saisi et que 3 personnes ont été arrêtées au Royaume-Uni :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk-cops-seiz...-three-people/

Les *NFT* et la *blockchain* dans les jeux vidéo, ça sert pas à grand-chose en fait :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/gdc202...oncerns-at-gdc


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Sina Estavi s’est fait connaitre en achetant le premier tweet de Jack Dorsay sous forme de *NFT pour 2.9 millions de dollars*. Il est aussi en prison en Iran pour avoir perturbé le système économiques avec deux projets de crypto-trucs qui se sont cassés la gueule.Il a mis son NFT aux enchères, espérant récupérer 50 millions, en promettant d’en donner la moitié à des œuvres de charité. Les enchères ont cessé hier … La meilleure de la vingtaine d’offres est à moins de 7.000$ … :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/922921...es-bident.html

https://gizmodo.com/nft-of-first-twe...ter-1848792116





https://opensea.io/assets/matic/0x28...773647c64a/20/

*Tencent* propose en Chine une application pour accélérer les débits internet. La mise à jour de cette application, qui sera déployée le 31 Mai, empêchera leurs clients d’accéder à des jeux étrangers donc non-approuvés par le système de censure gouvernemental :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-foreign-games

Des chercheurs sont arrivés à produire un rendement de 40% pour des *cellules thermo photovoltaïques* qui transforment (plus ou moins directement) la chaleur en énergie électrique. De mémoire, une turbine classique a un rendement de 23% :

https://arstechnica.com/science/2022...ge-using-heat/

Elon Musk essaie de faire une *OPA sur Twitter*. Et si l’offre est rejetée, il menace, bien qu’il dise que ce ne soit pas du chantage, de vendre les 9.2% de la compagnie qu’il possède déjà, ce qui ferait chuter la valeur de l’action :

https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-wants-...keo-1848792192

Les *crypto-bros* découvrent le délit d’initié. Ils sont mignons mais quand même un peu cons :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-bitcoin-a...ist-1848787522





Ha ben tiens, mais quelleuh surpriseuh ! Le passage du minage de l’Ethereum du *proof of work*, qui pollue encore plus que des ministres allant voter, au *proof of stake*, qui limite la génération de nouvelle monnaie à ceux qui en possèdent la majorité, mais qui est plus écologique, est repoussée de la date promis-juré-ça-arrive de Juin à l’Automne :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/923035...-histoire.html





*Waffle*, c’est Wordle en mots croisés :

https://lifehacker.com/waffle-is-the...dle-1848793653

https://wafflegame.net/

Les studios *Blue Sky* ferment, en raison du rachat de la Fox par Disney et … Scrat a eu son gland :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ic.../1100-6502480/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Amazon* encaisse 34% des revenus des vendeurs indépendants sur son site. Et ils rajouteront 5% pour le carburant et l’inflation à partir du 28 Avril :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...rime-shipping/

----------


## banditbandit

> Sortie d'*ABRISS - build to destroy*.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ld_to_destroy/
> 
> https://youtu.be/7xK_AGuzHrA


Le jeu qui parait-il n'est pas très épais. #CommentAbrissestmenu

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Silverlake*, un "story-driven survival game" par EP1T0ME.

https://www.ep1t0me.com/games/silverlake-b4rsr





La dernière mise à jour de *Medieval Dynasty* rajoute... des piafs et des crânes d'animaux à accrocher dans ta chambre.






Marre de la violence dans votre quotidien ? *FixFox*, sorti il y a 15 jours, est là pour vous détendre. Et il le fait bien puisqu'il gagne un Dystoseal of quality au passage.

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/jv/fixfox/






Ce weekend, c'est la deuxième édition du *SpeeDons*, l'évènement de speedrun caritatif organisé entre autres par Mister MV, cette année au profit de Médecins du Monde.

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...5_4408996.html

----------


## JazzMano

Merci pour les news mais même avec la fibre j'arrive pas à charger la page correctement, ça donne pas envie de lire. Peut-être que vous pourriez mettre en lien directe genre 5-10 news max et le reste sur vos sites ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tout pareil.

----------


## Sao

La même, malgré ma connexion de turbovitesse ça a bien mis 30 secondes à charger les tweets et les intégrations vidéo là !  ::o: 

Merci quand même pour les niouzes.  :Beer:

----------


## Haraban

Je suis malheureusement obligé d'approuver les dire de mes camarades.
Je suis un grand fan de votre travail acharné et quotidien mais avec ma connexion de zone grise à moins de 2mo, je n'ai tout simplement jamais pu charger la page précédente correctement  ::sad::  .

----------


## Wolverine

Question con,(rassurez-moi) les doublons et citations ne se chargent qu'une seule fois quand même ?

----------


## comodorecass

C'est pas rare que je n'arrive plus à afficher les pages sur mon téléphone également. Faut commenter plus.

----------


## 564.3

> Question con,(rassurez-moi) les doublons et citations ne se chargent qu'une seule fois quand même ?


Ouais normalement ce n'est téléchargé qu'une fois, ensuite c'est dans le cache du navigateur. Mais souvent un paquet de trucs vont ignorer le cache, et ça va bouffer du CPU/RAM de toute façon. Même avec la fibre, le browser a un gros taf…
Ce serait théoriquement possible d'avoir un truc automatique coté forum, genre générer/afficher une image "raisonnable" plutôt que directement l'intégration Youtube ou Twitter, puis charger l'intégration complète sur un clic.
Mais je ne sais pas si ça serait facile à mettre en œuvre là, pour l'instant faudrait le faire à la main (faire l'image et y associer le lien youtube, ou au pire une balise spoiler) ou se restreindre quand on poste quelque chose.
L'autre méthode est de le faire coté navigateur, avec des plugins du genre noscript & co.

----------


## pipoop

faut en mettre un des deux en ignore list
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Sinon, il faut mettre les news sous onglet spoiler.

----------


## Wolverine

> faut en mettre un des deux en ignore list


ou les deux  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Il y a trop de news, trop de trucs, trop de trop. Perso je consulte le topic une fois par jour et même en utilisant le filtre Newsplease, je n'arrive pas à suivre.

----------


## Ruvon

_*Moi, arrivant sur le topic avec deux trois niouzes sous le bras*
_

----------


## comodorecass

Je suis mitigé sur le sujet, j'adorais quand il y avait une News de temps en temps et qu'on épiloguait dessus pendant 3 pages mais maintenant je reste à la page juste en suivant ce sujet.

----------


## Erkin_

Ce n'est pas un soucis les pages qui galèrent, moi je veux ces news  :Mellow2:  .

----------


## Maximelene

Si y'avait plus de débats, les pages se chargeraient plus facilement.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il y a trop de news, trop de trucs, trop de trop. Perso je consulte le topic une fois par jour et même en utilisant le filtre Newsplease, je n'arrive pas à suivre.


Un peu pareil, et j'ai aussi le souci de chargement avec la fibre... Au final j'hésite à me désabonner tout simplement de ce topic, ça serait sans doute le plus simple.

----------


## Da-Soth

> _*Moi, arrivant sur le topic avec deux trois niouzes sous le bras*
> _
> https://c.tenor.com/yTxA7WgkBEUAAAAC...a-abe-exit.gif


Non surtout pas, aucun soucis pour moi pour charger la page et ce que tu fais ici synthétise (avec Koub) toutes les news et donc m'informe en me faisant gagner beaucoup de temps.

Balek des doublons, je suis assez éveillé pour trier.

----------


## SuperLowl

On peut aussi poster les news sans mettre l'intégration YouTube ou Twitter non ? J'imagine que c'est surtout ça qui ralentit le chargement de la page.
Alors ça demandera un clic en plus à ceux intéressés par la news.

----------


## Sao

> Ce n'est pas un soucis les pages qui galèrent, moi je veux ces news  .


C'est clair, ce boulot de synthèse est génial, moi je préfère qu'il soit là et puis tant pis pour le chargement un peu plus long, y'a bien pire.

Là je suis déjà content de ne pas être le seul à galérer à charger, au moins le problème ne vient pas de mon PC.  ::lol:: 

Et puis si solution meilleure il y a, ce sera du bonus.

----------


## Basique

Moi c'est mon dernier lien avec l'actualité vidéoludique (et même plus, j'aime beaucoup les niouzes plus larges) alors continuez continuez ! Vous faites un travail formidable. J'aime venir voir ce fil et parcourir les niouzes. 
Laissez tomber les malheureux qui ont du mal a charger. Ils sont des sacrifices nécessaires.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour édulcorer il faudrait poster que des news jeux vidéo ici, les news NFT dans son topic et les trucs qui n'ont rien à faire là nul part  ::ninja:: 
Et bien sur éviter les doublons, surtout quand ils sont sur la même page  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Basique

Soutiens 100% à Ruvon et Koub. Même les doublons. Ça ne me gène pas du tout. Je comprends à peine le problème à vrai dire, depuis que ces gens extraordinaires mettent les noms des sujet en gras c'est très rapide à parcourir comme liste.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Pour édulcorer il faudrait poster que des news jeux vidéo ici, les news NFT dans son topic et les trucs qui n'ont rien à faire là nul part 
> Et bien sur éviter le doublons, surtout quand ils sont sur la même page ²


Koub et Ruvon font ça bénévolement. Ils doivent surtout poster comme ils veulent et sans que ça leur prenne trop de temps non plus.

Il existe un autre topic pour débattre et je sais qu'on est dans la culture de l'immédiat avec Amazon, Netflix ou Deliveroo mais tant pis si vous devez attendre 2 min pour charger une page. Organisez vous mieux. Cliquez sur le lien, allez pisser, boire, whatever et vous aurez une page de news toute belle et toute fraiche en revenant.

Sans le travail de Koub et Ruvon, beaucoup de mods et de jeux seraient passés sous mon radar. Je les défendrais jamais assez ici à la hauteur du service qu'ils me rendent.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis d'accord sur le très bon boulot qu'ils font hein,  je trouve juste qu'il y a trop de news qui n'ont rien à voir avec le topic et trop de doublons et propose donc des solutions pour optimiser tout ça, rien de plus.

----------


## Maalak

Je suis pour les news ici également. S'il s'agit de se faire diriger vers un autre site, autant se contenter de sites classiques sans passer par ici.
On peut éventuellement alléger la mise en forme, mais globalement ceux qui suivent ce topic peuvent bien attendre quelques secondes le temps qu'une page se charge.

----------


## Ventilo

Comme avec les enfants, garde partagée des news, une semaine sur deux ?

----------


## CybPanpan

> On peut aussi poster les news sans mettre l'intégration YouTube ou Twitter non ? J'imagine que c'est surtout ça qui ralentit le chargement de la page.
> Alors ça demandera un clic en plus à ceux intéressés par la news.


Ceci ! Postez simplement les liens Youtube et Twitter sans les intégrations, et les pages du topic respireront mieux.

----------


## Supergounou

Cette page se charge très très bien en tout cas, à part ce sale gif en plein milieu  :tired:

----------


## comodorecass

Je suis peut-être un peu fleur bleue mais j'aime bien quand le posteur d'une news est vraiment intéressé par la news qu'il poste (parce que le jeu lui plaît, qu'il a creusé le truc, que ça l'a choqué, ému, révolté, hypé). 
Depuis quelques mois, on a des news en pagaille mais j'ai l'impression que l'auteur en a rien à branler de ce qu'il poste (le rachat de Blizzard a à peu près la même valeur que la sortie d'un patch pour un obscur jeu indé). Une news etoffée, documentée, argumentée, qui ouvre derrière une question appelle des réponses, des débats, des échanges (c'est le but d'un forum non?). 25 news en un post sans aucun liant n'appelle aucune réponse.

----------


## Eloso

> Non surtout pas, aucun soucis pour moi pour charger la page et ce que tu fais ici synthétise (avec Koub) toutes les news et donc m'informe en me faisant gagner beaucoup de temps.
> 
> Balek des doublons, je suis assez éveillé pour trier.


Encore une fois d'accord avec monsieur Da-Soth.

----------


## runner

> Je suis peut-être un peu fleur bleue mais j'aime bien quand le posteur d'une news est vraiment intéressé par la news qu'il poste (parce que le jeu lui plaît, qu'il a creusé le truc, que ça l'a choqué, ému, révolté, hypé). 
> Depuis quelques mois, on a des news en pagaille mais j'ai l'impression que l'auteur en a rien à branler de ce qu'il poste (le rachat de Blizzard a à peu près la même valeur que la sortie d'un patch pour un obscur jeu indé). Une news etoffée, documentée, argumentée, qui ouvre derrière une question appelle des réponses, des débats, des échanges (c'est le but d'un forum non?). 25 news en un post sans aucun liant n'appelle aucune réponse.


Cela s'appelle le topic des niouzes, faut pas l'oublier donc ce que fait Koub et Ruvon a sa place ici.
Après, je suis d'accord que les doublons, ça serait mieux que ce soit évité mais bon c'est pas non plus énorme. LEs intégrations youtube et twitter, ça alourdit parfois quand il yen a beaucoup mais bon, cela reste acceptable.
Par contre, les news qui ne parlent pas de jeux vidéos directement comme les news hardware et nfts autre que jeux vidéos, peut être ne pas les mettre car c'est un peu hors sujet.
Avec ma connexion à 4 mbits, c'est vrai que c'est assez long. Parfois plus 2-3 minutes avant que les intégrations youtube s'affichent.

----------


## Kriegor

Allez moi je vous donne une news intéressante, sans gif, et qui appelle à des discussions de plusieurs heures :
*Mayhem Brawler* a été sacré *GOTY* au Kristal Piksel Video Game Awards. Condition pour y participer : être développé en Turquie. Ah y devait y avoir du challenge en face !  ::lol:: 

Pistes de débats (pour vous aider) : est-ce une bonne chose qu'un jeu SJW-friendly obtienne une récompense dans le pays de Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ?
Est-ce une chose surprenante ?
Comment analysez-vous le changement des mentalités là-bas depuis la mort de Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ?
Est-ce que les belt scrolling beat'em up représentent le salut de la culture Turque ou juste de l'humanité en général ?
Est-ce que le nouveau personnage qu'ils ont rajouté gratuitement en DLC n'est pas trop cool ?
Est-ce que le fait que ce jeu propose 4 modes de difficulté différents est un point positif ou un point négatif par rapport à Elden Ring ?

----------


## Haraban

Pour reprendre ce que disent les constructif : simplement retirer l'intégration des vidéos serait probablement la solution pour limiter les impacts, et ça ne nuirait pas au flux de nouvelles.

Du coup la question serait surtout de savoir si Ruvon et Koub seraient d'accord avec ça, et est-ce que ça alourdis votre charge de travail de le faire ?

----------


## Eloso

Allez:
j'aurais tendance à dire ouioui, plutôtDe un c'est pas le coin que je connais le mieux, et de deux je suis pas sûr que vous ayez envie de lire un pavé à la NilsouNon, même si je sais que ca va te faire de la peine que je dise çaJe n'étais pas au courant pour le nouveau personnage. Et le DLC. Et le prix obtenu par le jeu. En fait je savais pas que ce jeu existé jusqu'à quelques minutes...C'est un point positif, malgré tout ce que je peux aimer chez Elden Ring (jeu que j'adore et qui me prends tout mon temps libre pour décompresser du DLC Downfall de Slay The Spire. Ou dans l'autre sens, mais suivant les jours ça change)

----------


## runner

> Allez moi je vous donne une news intéressante, sans gif, et qui appelle à des discussions de plusieurs heures :
> *Mayhem Brawler* a été sacré *GOTY* au Kristal Piksel Video Game Awards. Condition pour y participer : être développé en Turquie. Ah y devait y avoir du challenge en face ! 
> 
> Pistes de débats (pour vous aider) : est-ce une bonne chose qu'un jeu SJW-friendly obtienne une récompense dans le pays de Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ? *C'est quoi un jeu ami des petits star wartiens ?*
> Est-ce une chose surprenante ? *Pas autant que la soupe au caviar/saucisse cocktail*
> Comment analysez-vous le changement des mentalités là-bas depuis la mort de Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ? *Je ne connais pas ce youtuber ch'tis*
> Est-ce que les belt scrolling beat'em up représentent le salut de la culture Turque ou juste de l'humanité en général ? *la lie de l'humanité*
> Est-ce que le nouveau personnage qu'ils ont rajouté gratuitement en DLC n'est pas trop cool ? *c'est swag*
> Est-ce que le fait que ce jeu propose 4 modes de difficulté différents est un point positif ou un point négatif par rapport à Elden Ring ? *Je ne connais pas ce elden ring. On y joue un anneau ?*


ça te va? ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pour reprendre ce que disent les constructif : simplement retirer l'intégration des vidéos serait probablement la solution pour limiter les impacts, et ça ne nuirait pas au flux de nouvelles.
> 
> Du coup la question serait surtout de savoir si Ruvon et Koub seraient d'accord avec ça, et est-ce que ça alourdis votre charge de travail de le faire ?


Je sais pas s'il y a une bonne solution. Souvent, le visuel d'une vidéo va plus me parler alors que si c'est seulement écrit, je peux passer à côté, lire en diagonale car ça ne va rien m'évoquer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Sinon, il faut mettre les news sous onglet spoiler.


Ceci. La solution est simplissime.
Sur les gros posts de niouzes, mettez tout dans un gros tag spoiler et les canards pourront vous lire pépouze en chargeant un post à la fois.

Tant qu'on est dans les recommandations de bonnes pratiques : *lorsque vous citez un post contenant des intégrations Twitter/YouTube, merci de retirer celles-ci*. Ça ne coûte rien et allège la lecture pour tout le monde.  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

Spoiler Alert! 


D'accord.

----------


## Ruvon

Alors :



Je comprends le ressenti de "trop plein" de certains, et malgré ma connexion de bourgeois de la NASA grâce à la 5G du vaccin, je comprends que les pages soient parfois trop lourdes à charger et à titre personnel, je préfère que tout ceci soit accessible au plus grand nombre.

C'est déjà pour ça que je limite mes messages à ce qui m'intéresse personnellement. J'essaie de regarder aussi si une sortie n'a pas déjà été annoncée une semaine plus tôt, ou de ne poster que ce qui apporte une nouvelle info sur un titre. C'est pas toujours réussi, mais j'essaie.

Pour les intégrations de vidéos :




> Pour reprendre ce que disent les constructif : simplement retirer l'intégration des vidéos serait probablement la solution pour limiter les impacts, et ça ne nuirait pas au flux de nouvelles.
> 
> Du coup la question serait surtout de savoir si Ruvon et Koub seraient d'accord avec ça, et est-ce que ça alourdis votre charge de travail de le faire ?





> Je sais pas s'il y a une bonne solution. Souvent, le visuel d'une vidéo va plus me parler alors que si c'est seulement écrit, je peux passer à côté, lire en diagonale car ça ne va rien m'évoquer.


Je suis dans le même cas que Rick. Une "solution" à ça serait de poster une image du sujet pour pouvoir attirer l'oeil dans un bon esprit putaclic, et quand tu cliques ça t'emmène vers la vidéo. C'est plus lourd à faire, c'est plus léger pour le topic.

Exemple :


*Ravenous Devils*, un "horror cooking simulator", sortira le 29 avril ; démo déjà disponible.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...venous_Devils/




(oui, le jeu a pas l'air terrible mais on fait avec ce qu'on a)



Passer les vidéos en spoiler rend la lecture pénible / impossible sur smartphone si j'ai bien compris, ça aurait été une bonne solution mais ça priverait une partie des lecteurs de certaines infos, et ça non.

Pour les intégrations Twitter, je ne me rends pas compte : c'est lourd ? ça surcharge autant le topic que les vidéos ?




> Si y'avait plus de débats, les pages se chargeraient plus facilement.


On est bien d'accord que c'est de ta faute, ton boulot c'est de t'embrouiller avec des gens pour que les pages passent plus vite, je peux savoir où tu étais ?  :Tap:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu as mal compris, les spoilers s'affichent très bien sur smartphone (version web).

----------


## Kriegor

Moi je suis d'accord avec Franky que j'ai eu une bonne idée.

PS : n'oublie pas de me corroborer aussi sur le topic Tournoi GOTY.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu as mal compris, les spoilers s'affichent très bien sur smartphone (version web).


J'ai pourtant bien lu.
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13297449




> Alors non! Faut éviter les spoiler !
> Je ne peux pas les voir sur téléphone !





> Devoir cliquer sur les balises, je trouve ça chiant à utiliser sur téléphone, surtout pour lire le thread dans les transports.

----------


## akaraziel

> Allez moi je vous donne une news intéressante, sans gif, et qui appelle à des discussions de plusieurs heures :
> *Mayhem Brawler* a été sacré *GOTY* au Kristal Piksel Video Game Awards. Condition pour y participer : être développé en Turquie. Ah y devait y avoir du challenge en face ! 
> 
> Pistes de débats (pour vous aider) : est-ce une bonne chose qu'un jeu SJW-friendly obtienne une récompense dans le pays de Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ? *Je vois pas pourquoi ce serait pas bien. C'est bien écrit ou c'est comme la romance dans TLOU2 ? * 
> Est-ce une chose surprenante ? *Je sais pas, je vis pas là bas*
> Comment analysez-vous le changement des mentalités là-bas depuis la mort de Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ? *Même réponse qu'au dessus*
> Est-ce que les belt scrolling beat'em up représentent le salut de la culture Turque ou juste de l'humanité en général ? *Je sais pas, mais le meilleur FF c'est le 7*
> Est-ce que le nouveau personnage qu'ils ont rajouté gratuitement en DLC n'est pas trop cool ? *Sa tenue est vulgaire comme 2B ?* 
> Est-ce que le fait que ce jeu propose 4 modes de difficulté différents est un point positif ou un point négatif par rapport à Elden Ring ?
> *Ca dépend si c'est exigeant ou pas*.


Vous vouliez du débat sur le topic des débats niouzes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Je sais pas, je vis pas là bas


T'es vraiment un expert-CPC de pacotille.




> Je sais pas, mais le meilleur FF c'est le 7


FF7 c'est le dernier avec sa bro story en mousse façon battle à l'atelier Malecot et Charlize Téton en über pétasse aryienne ?




> Sa tenue est vulgaire comme 2B ?


Elle est plus vulgaire mais elle est moins sexy.

----------


## akaraziel

> FF7 c'est le dernier avec sa bro story en mousse façon battle à l'atelier Malecot et Charlize Téton en über pétasse aryienne ?


Tu confonds avec le 8. Je crois.  ::ninja:: 





> T'es vraiment un expert-CPC de pacotille.


Je n'ai pas de diplôme d'expert.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> J'ai pourtant bien lu.
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13297449


Je confirme, sur mon tel je peux pas les voir  ::cry::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous utilisez la version mobile toute pourrie ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous utilisez la version mobile toute pourrie ?


Après si c'est solutionnable pour les utilisateurs de smartphone en utilisant la bonne version, c'est une bonne idée.

----------


## Baalim

> Vous utilisez la version mobile toute pourrie ?


Impossible. C'est vraiment atroce à utiliser.
Aucun canard saint d'esprit ne voudrait s'infliger ça

----------


## Tenebris

> Vous utilisez la version mobile toute pourrie ?


Ben... oui, la version pc est illisible sur mon mobile, j'utilise la version mobile rouge depuis des années.

----------


## Maximelene

> On est bien d'accord que c'est de ta faute, ton boulot c'est de t'embrouiller avec des gens pour que les pages passent plus vite, je peux savoir où tu étais ?


Pardon, j'ai laissé ma vie privée empiéter sur mes responsabilités.  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

> Ben... oui, la version pc est illisible sur mon mobile, j'utilise la version mobile rouge depuis des années.


Et tu survis bien à cette ignominie ?  ::O:

----------


## Tenebris

> Et tu survis bien à cette ignominie ?


Je suis le témoin vivant que l'on peut survivre à bien des enfers, et pire, apprécier cette servitude volontaire  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

Ah quand c'est en rouge c'est une version mobile...
Bon j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui !!
Ben chui d'accord c'est de la merde à faire saigner les yeux...

----------


## runner

> Passer les vidéos en spoiler rend la lecture pénible / impossible sur smartphone si j'ai bien compris, ça aurait été une bonne solution mais ça priverait une partie des lecteurs de certaines infos, et ça non.


T'as pas un Pc pour regarder le web, t'as raté ta vie. :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben... oui, la version pc est illisible sur mon mobile, j'utilise la version mobile rouge depuis des années.


Doit-on faire un forum lisible pour ceux encore sur C64? Débattez. :B):

----------


## Erkin_

Pour mobile, il y a aussi l'app Tapatalk qui marche avec canardpc.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ben... oui, la version pc est illisible sur mon mobile


T'as un mobile sur lequel on peut pas zoomer ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour mobile, il y a aussi l'app Tapatalk qui marche avec canardpc.


ça ne gère pas non plus correctement les intégrations

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w




Spoiler Alert! 


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

*Twitch* a banni plusieurs comptes qui partageaient la désinformation russe sur le conflit en Ukraine :

https://www.thegamer.com/amazon-twit...aine-invasion/

La mise à jour du jour de *FIFA 22* supprime les équipes, stades et cosmétiques russes :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/fifa-22-p...russian-teams/


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La *Dread X Collection 5*, anthologie de petits jeux d’horreur ayant cette fois pour thème « le divertissement horrifique » sortira le 3 Mai :

https://nofrag.com/dread-x-collectio...pour-le-3-mai/




Du gameplay pour Sojourn, le nouveau personnage d’*Overwatch 2* :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-sojou...eplay-trailer/




Le FPS de coup de pied *Anger Foot* est disponible en « payez ce que vous voulez » sur itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/forget-gu...ps-anger-foot/

https://squidcor.itch.io/anger-foot




500.000 copies vendues pour *The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050848511.html

*Kojima Productions* restera indépendant, ça suffit ces spéculations :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050848509.html





*The Elder Scrolls Online* est jouable gratuitement jusqu’au 26 Avril :

https://gamewave.fr/the-elder-scroll...ee-determinee/

Le roguelike *Spells & Secrets* a lancé une campagne kickstarter pour sortir sur PC et Switch :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389380.html

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ls-and-secrets




Interview de Ron Gilbert, Dave Grossman à propos de *Return to Monkey Island* :

https://adventuregamers.com/articles...-monkey-island

Le metroidvania en VR *Yupitergrad 2: The Lost Station* a été annoncé sur Quest et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://nofrag.com/yupitergrad-2-the...-dans-lespace/

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 


Le jeu de gestion *Cat Cafe Manager* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et Switch :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/cat-cafe-...atforms-today/




Du décodage de message de Tetsuya Nomura concernant l’anniversaire de *Kingdom Hearts* :

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...rsary-message/



La carte Coxwell est temporairement retirée de *Chivalry 2* pour corriger quelques problèmes de bugs :

https://gamerant.com/chivalry-2-temp...y-removes-map/

Le jeu d’horreur *The Closing Shift* est disponible sur PC et parle de stalking :

https://gamerant.com/the-closing-shi...d-fear-issues/




Journal de développement pour la simulation de foot *UFL*, qui veut être le nouveau FIFA :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/uf...-developpeurs/




Ça bouge du côté des zombies de *Kalof Vanguard* :

https://wccftech.com/call-of-duty-va...r-new-content/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le FMV *The Centennial Case: A Shijima Story*, qui doit sortir sur PlayStation, Switch et PC le 12 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/the-...-theme-trailer




Un mod pour rajouter du combat et un mode survie dans le jeu de cambriolage-destruction *Teardown* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/this-...survival-mode/

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 


Le hack'n slash au tour par tour *Of Blades & Tails* doit sortir cette année sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bla...e-tribu-renard

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Blades__Tails/




Le jeu de déduction sociale *CrimeSight* est sorti sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/com...ght-is-out-now




*Portal 2: Desolation* est un bon gros mod qui rajoute plein de trucs à Portal 2 et pas le jeu vidéo Bienvenue chez les Chtis :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...mod-48443.html

https://emberspark.games/desolation/




Un système de rotation hebdomadaire permettra de rejouer à d’anciens donjons disparus de *Destiny 2* et ça commencera avec la 17èeme saison :

https://www.pcgamer.com/destiny-2-is...-and-dungeons/

Du nouveau gameplay pour *Steelrising*, qui doit sortir le 8 Septembre sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.pcgamer.com/french-revol...-new-gameplay/




*Richard Garriott* parle de son projet de MMO à NFT, nommé Effigy … Et aussi du bon vieux temps :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/lord-brit...rd-blockchain/

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/richard-g...donald-blinky/

5 millions de joueurs pour *Diablo 2 Resurrected* et la mise à jour 2.4 pour fêter ça, avec un équilibrage des classes :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050848521.html

https://www.destructoid.com/diablo-2...s-will-change/

Il semble que le jeu *Star Wars* en monde ouvert de *Massive Entertainment* doive aussi sortir sur les consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-open-...-ps4-xbox-one/

Un coup d’œil aux deux nouvelles cartes, Catalyst et Breaker,  de la saison 2 de *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.destructoid.com/halo-inf...ker-shown-off/




CD Project insiste : *La version next-gen de The Witcher 3* n’est pas dans l’enfer du développement. Ça suffit toutes ces médisances. Il ne faudrait que 15 développeurs pour finir le boulot, ce qui veut probablement dire que le retrait du projet à Saber Interactive est plus à cause de l’invasion de l’Ukraine et des sanctions internationales (directement ou pas, vu le nombre de développeurs qui quittent le pays)) que de l’incompétence du studio. The Molasses Flood travaille aussi sur une IP existante du studio :

https://wccftech.com/cdpr-the-witche...unreal-engine/

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...an-existing-ip

Le compte officiel de Windows twitte à propos de *Persona 5* … Et certains rêveurs pensent à un port PC … :

https://www.thegamer.com/persona-5-p...ter-port-hope/





Il y aura bien un *3ème Horizon*. Il devrait donc sortir deux semaines après Zelda Bretah Of The Wild 2 ou 3 normalement :

https://www.thegamer.com/guerilla-ne...on-setting-up/

Le marathon caritatif de speedrun *Speedons* commence ce soir :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15637...nt-ce-soir.htm

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 


Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de castration de nazis *Sniper Elite 5*, qui sort le 26 Mai :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...customization/




L’extension Jaws of the Lion pour *Gloomhaven* sortira le 17 Mai :

https://www.polygon.com/23025601/glo...he-lion-may-17

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le souls like *Stray Blade*, qui doit sortir dans l’année. Il est possible de s’inscrire pour la béta fermée :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stray-blade/gameplay-companion




*No More Heroes 3* sortira sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC cet Automne :

https://noisypixel.net/no-more-heroe...-x-pc-release/

De fieffés dataminers ont apparemment trouvé les personnages de la 2ème saison de DLC de *Guilty Gear Strive* :

https://gamerant.com/guilty-gear-str...aracters-leak/

*Save Room* est un jeu de réflexion sur l’inventaire de Resident Evil 4, qui doit sortir le 28 Avril sur PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/save-roo...em-management/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Il est possible de bidouiller avec une imprimante 3D pour *jouer avec une seule main sur une manette Xbox*. Non, pas dans ce but, Monsieur B. :

https://gamerant.com/youtuber-makes-...ller-one-hand/





*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Le groupe d’investissement SOC, qui avait essayé l’année dernière que les exécutifs d’*Activision Blizzard* soient tenus responsables du harcèlement généralisé dans la compagnie, a envoyé une lettre ouverte aux actionnaires leur demandant de rejeter l’offre d’achat de Microsoft, car l’action serait très largement sous-évaluée en raison de justement, ces histoires de harcèlement et la façon dont la compagnie les a gérés :

https://wccftech.com/activision-bliz...estment-group/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Un *Dungeons and Dragons Direct* va avoir lieu le 21 Avril … Avec ptêt des nouvelles du projet de film … Mais c’est pas forcé hein :

https://gamerant.com/dungeons-and-dr...-event-stream/





Ben ouais, 30% pris par *Apple*, c’est pas pareil que 47.5% pris par nous, voyons :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-facebook-h...ght-1848794749

Des *NFT* … En *lootbox* … pour American Idol :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/14/a...trading-cards/

Le piratage de 540 millions de dollars de cryptomonnaies sur la plateforme d’échange Ronin semble provenir de la *Corée du Nord* :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/924529...e-du-nord.html

Le casino en ligne *House of Fun Impact* a lancé une campagne de dons pour l’écologie … C’est éthiquement étrange :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/14/h...mobile-casino/

*Cibler les enfants* quand les adultes se rendent compte que c’est du caca … C’est pas ce qu’a fait l’industrie du tabac pendant un moment ? :

https://www.slate.fr/story/226419/ca...fants-economie




Une autre archive de *Wordle* a disparu suite à une lettre polie mais ferme du New York Times :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-new-york...ordle-archive/

*TikTok* est sous enquête aux USA pour la présence de vidéos dégueulasses … :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...buse-material/

Des impulsions électriques délivrées par des baguettes pour *stimuler les papilles* … Hum :

https://gizmodo.com/kirin-electric-c...-di-1848798132

La place de marché de *NFT* Rarible s’est faite pirater parce qu’il était possible d’inclure du Javasript dans une image pour créer un NFT de piratin :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/une...t-2055922.html

Bande-annonce pour le prochain film *Ultraman*. Parce que les bonheurs simples, c’est bien :

https://gizmodo.com/shin-ultraman-tr...chi-1848798516

----------


## Momock

Han, mais c'est vraiment une idée de génie les newz en spoiler!  ::o:  On peut scroller vachement plus facilement pour trouver les débâts et les shitposts! Pluzun!  :Clap:

----------


## Kriegor

> Han, mais c'est vraiment une idée de génie les newz en spoiler!  On peut scroller vachement plus facilement pour trouver les débâts et les shitposts! Pluzun!


Lol. T'as la même consommation que moi toi.  ::lol::

----------


## Maalak

Je ne sais pas, je constate que ça ne me plait pas trop d'avoir à subir dans ma lecture ce fond hachuré. Et même si les pages semblent effectivement moins lourdes en procédant ainsi, le principe de devoir cacher les news dans un topic dédié à leur présentation est quelque peu étrange.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Je ne sais pas, je constate que ça ne me plait pas trop d'avoir à subir dans ma lecture ce fond hachuré.[...]


Règle à ajouté à ublock : 

||forum.canardpc.com/images/misc/spoiler.png

----------


## Maalak

Et ça se rajoute comment sur uBlock Origin ? :n00b:  ::unsure::

----------


## pierrecastor

Clic sur l'icone de ublock, puis sur les engrenages. Et c'est dans "mes filtres", tu colle ça : 

! 2022-04-15 https://forum.canardpc.com
||forum.canardpc.com/images/misc/spoiler.png$image


Ou alors tu fait clic droit sur un endroit vide avec juste le fond rayé, tu choisis "bloquer l'élément" et tu vérifie que ça sois bien 

||forum.canardpc.com/images/misc/spoiler.png

Avant de valider.

----------


## runner

> Han, mais c'est vraiment une idée de génie les newz en spoiler!  On peut scroller vachement plus facilement pour trouver les débâts et les shitposts! Pluzun!


Je trouve ça très bien aussi. La page se charge rapidement du coup. Il y a juste le fond hachuré mais bon, c'est du pinaillage total.

----------


## Ruvon

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Du nouveau gameplay pour *Steelrising*, qui doit sortir le 8 Septembre sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/french-revol...-new-gameplay/
> 
> https://youtu.be/P9_6YAOrGdg


Heu non, c'est la même vidéo qui a été postée ici il y a deux jours, sans les commentaires de Jehanne Rousseau.




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le FPS de coup de pied *Anger Foot* est disponible en « payez ce que vous voulez » sur itch.io :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/forget-gu...ps-anger-foot/
> 
> https://squidcor.itch.io/anger-foot
> 
> https://youtu.be/aRGB0T99xbA


PC Gamer vient de découvrir son existence, mais il est disponible depuis décembre 2020 (et il est extrêmement fun, en effet).

----------


## Haraban

Les news en spoiler c'est absolument formidable, merci les gars  ::lol::  .

----------


## Maalak

> Clic sur l'icone de ublock, puis sur les engrenages. Et c'est dans "mes filtres", tu colle ça : 
> 
> ! 2022-04-15 https://forum.canardpc.com
> ||forum.canardpc.com/images/misc/spoiler.png$image


Ça fonctionne très bien, merci pour l'astuce.  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

Quel enfer, c'est illisible et je ne parle même pas des quotes !

C'est pire encore en virant le fond.

----------


## Momock

Erkin_ n'aime pas, c'est la preuve formelle que c'est bien!  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Quel enfer, c'est illisible et je ne parle même pas des quotes !
> 
> C'est pire encore en virant le fond.
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/15/yo5c.png


Utilise l’extension Stylus (surtout pas Stylish) pour modifier le CSS de la page. Ça te donnera bien plus d’options que de simplement bloquer l’image qui sert de fond.

----------


## odji

abonnez-vous a la newsletter de KOUB ( https://koub.substack.com/ ), ca vous evitera de lire ce genre de commentaire inutile ' :^_^:  

d'ailleurs a quand la version Ruvon?

Je ne trouve pas les pages si chargées que ca, au contraire ca permet de gonfler facilement sa liste de souhait!  le 56k est environ mort, l'adsl est en train de le rejoindre.. sur mobile c'est peut etre une autre histoire~

----------


## Paul Corvus

Je dois faire parti d'une minorité mais je déteste cette idée de mettre les news dans les balises spoiler. C'était très bien avant.  :Emo: 

(Merci à Koub et Ruvon pour leurs posts)

----------


## Higgins

> Han, mais c'est vraiment une idée de génie les newz en spoiler!  On peut scroller vachement plus facilement pour trouver les débâts et les shitposts! Pluzun!


C'est les débats et les shiposts qu'il faut mettre en spoiler hachuré!  :Cell:

----------


## Durack

> Les news en spoiler c'est absolument formidable, merci les gars  .


Oué ! Je ne peux  plus en lire aucune du coup...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Désolé, j'ai soutenu cette proposition pour rendre service. J'ignorais que c'était tout pété avec les skins alternatifs tout pétés du forum.
(J'ignorais aussi que des gens les utilisaient).

----------


## Durack

> Désolé, j'ai soutenu cette proposition pour rendre service. J'ignorais que c'était tout pété avec les skins alternatifs tout pétés du forum.
> (J'ignorais aussi que des gens les utilisaient).


La skin alternatif est tout pété sur PC, je ne l'utilise pas.
Par contre sur smartphone c'est la plus pratique de celles proposées, en contre partie les balises spoiler sont inutilisable. Tu ne pouvais pas le savoir si tu ne l'utilise pas  ::): 
S'il arrive a régler le probleme des balises , le systeme est parfait pour que les pages ne mettent pas 3 plombes a ce charger

----------


## Baalim

> Je dois faire parti d'une minorité mais je déteste cette idée de mettre les news dans les balises spoiler. C'était très bien avant. 
> 
> (Merci à Koub et Ruvon pour leurs posts)


A mon sens, la minorité en question est vachement plus étendue que tu ne l'imagines  :;): 

Merci également pour les news à KOUB et à R.. RUaaaargh  :Sweat:  Ruvon

----------


## Basique

Perso je préférais sans spoiler aussi mais j'ai peur qu'à force de chipoter Koub et Ruvon décident de partir en claquer la porte devant tant d'ingratitude.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Mais je comprends pas, ça prend pas du temps à charger les trucs une fois qu'on ouvre les spoilers aussi, pour ceux qui ont ce problème ?

----------


## Veruza

Perso si y a un choix à faire je préfère 100x plus lire uniquement lire les news de Koub et Ruvon plutôt que les 20 commentaires sur leur manière de faire toute les 5 pages  ::siffle::  
Ou alors ils faut un topic avec uniquement les news, et un autre pour leur commentaires :D

----------


## odji

pareil, je rejoins maintenant la nouvelle majorité... no spoiler!!  Laissez Ru von Koub tranquille!!

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Je dois faire parti d'une minorité mais je déteste cette idée de mettre les news dans les balises spoiler. C'était très bien avant. 
> 
> (Merci à Koub et Ruvon pour leurs posts)


Carrément !

----------


## pipoop

Et c'est après la bataille que vous vous reveillez?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Visiblement, ce sera difficile de contenter tout le monde à la fois. Partons sur du sans balises en essayant de réduire un peu les intégrations, si vous le voulez bien.

----------


## Baalim

> Et c'est après la bataille que vous vous reveillez?


Comment veux-tu lancer des shitstorm et des débats sans fin si on fait les choses correctement ?

----------


## Molina

Sinon, vous pouvez mettre les news sans spoiler dans un post, et les mêmes news dans un spoiler dans un deuxième post. Ca satisfera tout le monde comme ça.

----------


## akaraziel

> Sinon, vous pouvez mettre les news sans spoiler dans un post, et les mêmes news dans un spoiler dans un deuxième post. Ca satisfera tout le monde comme ça.


Moi je propose qu'on mette tous les posts en spoiler. La vie c'est comme une boite de chocolats...  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Sinon, vous pouvez mettre les news sans spoiler dans un post, et les mêmes news dans un spoiler dans un deuxième post. Ca satisfera tout le monde comme ça.


C'est de l'humour ?  :tired: 

L'idée de poster les niouzes en spoiler était apparue en réponse aux canards se plaignant des temps de chargement de la page. Ça ne résoudrait évidemment rien de faire les deux à la fois.

----------


## pipoop

> Comment veux-tu lancer des shitstorm et des débats sans fin si on fait les choses correctement ?


mais on est samedi!

----------


## yodaxy

> Mais je comprends pas, ça prend pas du temps à charger les trucs une fois qu'on ouvre les spoilers aussi, pour ceux qui ont ce problème ?


Il me semble que les balises spoiler chargent de toute façon aussi les infos à l'intérieur de celles-ci, donc excepté pour la lisibilité ça ne change pas grand chose niveau lourdeur. 

Les vidéos youtube et les twitter avec juste un lien me semblent également être le bon compromis (et c'est plus rapide à écrire pour les fabuleux newsers que sont KOUB et Ruvon  ::ninja::  )

----------


## pipoop

> Il me semble que les balises spoiler chargent de toute façon aussi les infos à l'intérieur de celles-ci, donc excepté pour la lisibilité ça ne change pas grand chose niveau lourdeur. 
> 
> Les vidéos youtube et les twitter avec juste un lien me semblent également être le bon compromis (et c'est plus rapide à écrire pour les fabuleux newsers que sont KOUB et Ruvon  )


virer carrement twitter me semble mieux:
1: deja parceque c'est twitter
2: si c'est pour 140 caracteres un copier coller de plus c'est pas la mort

----------


## La Chouette

> Il me semble que les balises spoiler chargent de toute façon aussi les infos à l'intérieur de celles-ci, donc excepté pour la lisibilité ça ne change pas grand chose niveau lourdeur. 
> 
> Les vidéos youtube et les twitter avec juste un lien me semblent également être le bon compromis (et c'est plus rapide à écrire pour les fabuleux newsers que sont KOUB et Ruvon  )


L'avantage des spoilers, c'est que ça déforme pas la page au fil du chargement. Quand tu essaies de lire un post et qu'il n'arrête pas de descendre parce que des vidéos chargent au dessus, c'est un tantinet chiant.

Perso, je serais plutôt de la team pas d'intégration. Juste des liens. Si on est intéressé, on clique, sinon, on s'en fout. Ca évite ce genre de souci.

----------


## Baalim

> mais on est samedi!


Ouais mais c'est un week end long. Faut bien trouver matière à s'occuper  ::trollface::

----------


## runner

> Et c'est après la bataille que vous vous reveillez?


Pourquoi ne fait-on pas la bataille sous spoiler ? ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Perso, je serais plutôt de la team pas d'intégration. Juste des liens. Si on est intéressé, on clique, sinon, on s'en fout. Ca évite ce genre de souci.


Ouais mais les newzeurs ont la fâcheuse tendance à mégenrer les jeux qu'ils couvrent avec leurs descriptions claquées, du coup on ne saurait pas si on est intéressés pour cliquer ou pas! Il n'y a pas de solution satisfaisante, il va falloir fermer le topic. :cornemuse:

----------


## 564.3

> Il me semble que les balises spoiler chargent de toute façon aussi les infos à l'intérieur de celles-ci, donc excepté pour la lisibilité ça ne change pas grand chose niveau lourdeur. 
> 
> Les vidéos youtube et les twitter avec juste un lien me semblent également être le bon compromis (et c'est plus rapide à écrire pour les fabuleux newsers que sont KOUB et Ruvon  )


Ouais une partie du plat de spaghetti JS est chargé, mais tant que ce n'est pas affiché c'est partiel et ce n'est pas exécuté.
J'ai la fibre et un gros ordi (3600X 16GO de RAM), pour moi le principal problème de la page 285 est l’exécution des chiées de JS alors qu'une partie est bloquée.
Il lui faut 1min pour finir le rendu complet, et ensuite il y a des scripts qui font des requêtes périodiquement vers doubleclick.net (bloqué) et youtube alors que je ne fais rien.

Après c'est rare qu'on ait une telle densité de scripts externes, je suis loin d'être dans un cas où c'est dramatique et au pire je peux bloquer coté navigateur si ça me saoule.
Idéalement il faudrait revoir l'intégration vidéo / Twitter coté PHPBB vBulletin, mais je ne sais pas si c'est évident à faire.
Divers sites où je vais ne font plus d'intégration vidéo/twitter complète, à la place c'est l'image titre statique et un petit script JS local pour afficher l'intégration compète sur un click. Par contre il y a peut-être besoin d'huile de coude à chaque post, je n'ai pas vérifié comment c'était fait.

----------


## runner

> Ouais mais les newzeurs ont la fâcheuse tendance à mégenrer les jeux qu'ils couvrent avec leurs descriptions claquées, du coup on ne saurait pas si on est intéressés pour cliquer ou pas! Il n'y a pas de solution satisfaisante, il va falloir fermer le topic. :cornemuse:


ou changer de newseur #électionrévolution2022


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Kriegor

> ou changer de newseur #électionrévolution2022


Maximelene et toi êtes les plus actifs ici (après Koub et Ruvon). Je vous élis nouveaux responsables d'apporter les news. GLHF.

----------


## runner

> Maximelene et toi êtes les plus actifs ici (après Koub et Ruvon). Je vous élis nouveaux responsables d'apporter les news. GLHF.


Je commence


Spoiler Alert! 


Info du jour : Pas d'info sur *Stray*

Les meilleures croquettes pour votre chat afin qu'il vous foute la paix pendant que vous jouez
https://www.20minutes.fr/guide-achat...t-choisir-2022

Un chat qui joue aux jeux vidéos, c'est trop de la balle






Est-ce que ça te convient ?


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

Depuis qu'il y a plein de news regroupées grâce à nos deux généreux posteurs, ça m'est arrivé qu'une seule fois que ça soit super long à afficher, et c'était le fameux jour d'embouteillage hier. C'est un effet indésirable tellement mineur au regard de ce que ça m'apporte en confort synthétique et c'est infiniment moins lourd que de devoir cliquer sur chaque balise spoiler  ::P:  Le remède est pire que le mal pour ma part  ::P:

----------


## Molina

> Moi je propose qu'on mette tous les posts en spoiler. La vie c'est comme une boite de chocolats...


Encore mieux, un topic avec spoiler et un autre sans spoiler !

----------


## akaraziel

> Encore mieux, un topic avec spoiler et un autre sans spoiler !


Ou un topic des news de Koub et un autre pour Ruvon. Qui font des news en spoiler en alternance.
Et Maximelene participerait des débats cross topics.  :Bave:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Wow, les news sous spoiler, avec le thème sombre de CPC, c'est imbuvable...

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai quand même testé la page 285 sans (haut) / avec (milieu) spoiler, et effectivement ça ne change pas grand chose coté réseau, c'est surtout le CPU (renderer en vert) qui s'en prend moins dans la tronche vu qu'il ne doit pas faire le rendu des iframes.

Edit: ajout 3e graph en bas avec des liens au lieu de l'intégration Youtube (72) & Twitter (13). En moins de 3s c'est plié (le graph ne commence pas à 0 selon le timing de clic, j'ai aligné).
Edit2: pour ceux qui se demanderaient, c'est le nouveau profiler de Firefox Nightly…  j'ai un peu fait joujou avec comme ça

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Lure* est un petit jeu d’horreur et de pêche, gratuit sur Steam, sorti il y a 8 jours. Rien à voir avec Souviens-toi l’été dernier, promis :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-horror-...d-to-scare-me/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1849040/lure/




Rappelez-vous, en Novembre, *la fuite de GeForce Now* … Avec beaucoup trop de sorties de jeux qui se vérifient :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/nvidia-leaked-games-list-pc/

La mise à jour 43 de *Project Zomboid* rajoutera un background fouillé aux NPC :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/project-zom...ve-system-meta

Il semble que Nintendo ait inopinément partagé un artwork pour *Xenoblade Chronicles* 3 :

https://noisypixel.net/nintendo-acci...les-3-key-art/



Le prochain spécialiste de *Battlefield 2042*, nommé Hale, aurait fuité. De quoi déchainer les passions du dernier pic à 2211 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://gamingintel.com/battlefield-...ecialist-hale/

*Microsoft* travaille sur un système permettant à des marques de faire de la publicité dans des jeux Xbox free-to-play :

https://kotaku.com/xbox-live-microso...ise-1848800696

https://www.businessinsider.com/micr...22-4?r=US&IR=T

*Core*, le jeu pour faire des jeux du metaverse, sort sur iOS :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/15/m...t-anniversary/

Le DLC Blue Mars pour le jeu de terraformation *Per Aspera* sortira le 3 Mai :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...mai-48449.html




*Resident Evil 4* sous Unreal Engine 4 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...ks-incredible/




Le metroidvania *Haiku, the Robot* sortira le 28 Avril sur Steam et plus tard sur Switch :

https://www.destructoid.com/haiku-th...-date-trailer/




L’économie de la copie de pokémon avec des NFT, *Axie Infinity*, se casse la gueule, car ceux en bout de chaine fuient le navire qui coule après le vol de 540 millions de dollars. Les Axies sont des bestioles qui sont aussi des NFT sur la blockchain de l’Ehereum. Il est possible, avec elles, de farmer des Smooth Love Potion, qui servent de monnaie et de truc pour faire se reproduire les Axies entre eux, ce qui produit de nouveaux NFT. Les Axies et les potions d’amour peuvent se vendent contre du vrai argent … Mais bon, tout ceci est bien cher, et les premiers qui se sont mis au jeu ont réussi à avoir des bestioles bien puissantes qu’ils louaient à des joueurs en bout de course qui farmaient à leur place contre un pourcentage de leurs gains. Et bien les joueurs en bout de course fuient le jeu … Et les gros joueurs, qui ont aussi dépensé bien du pognon pour avoir des bestioles bien puissantes sont fort peu contents. Parce que Play to Earn, certes, mais c'est mieux quand d'autres que toi jouent :

https://kotaku.com/axie-infinity-nft...mon-1848800557


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Les streams de jeux vidéo non-conforme à la censure sont interdits en *Chine*, ce qui est le cas d’Elden Ring :

https://www.pcgamer.com/china-bans-l...ed-videogames/

L’Erdtree, l’arbre de lumière d’*Elden Ring* fait 5408m. Voilà, vous pouvez ainsi facilement briller en société :

https://www.pcgamer.com/how-tall-is-elden-ring-erdtree/

*Humble* se restructure et renvoie des gens de l’ingénierie et du service client :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...-restructuring

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sony* va acheter un gros studio de développement, un très gros :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-upcoming-...a-productions/

*Patrick Plourde*, directeur créatif de Chlid Of Light, Far Cry 3 et Watch Dogs 2, quitte Ubisoft après 19 ans dans la boite. Il compte bien faire du consulting pour Ubisoft … Et c’est donc deux ans après que son management toxique ait été dénoncé … Mais bon … Moins pire que Blizzard hein :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...fter-19-years/





Le gouverneur de la Californie nie avoir essayé d’influer sur la poursuite de l’état contre *Activision-Blizzard*. Il est à noter qu’un membre du conseil d’administration, Casey Wasserman, a fait un don de 100.000$ à une campagne du gouverneur l’année dernière :

https://www.thegamer.com/governor-ne...nia-donations/

Les studios de MiHoyo sont à Shangaï, ce qui fait que les sorties prévues concernant *Genshin Impact* sont pour le moment retardées indéfiniment :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15641...difficulte.htm


Et le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w

----------


## Supergounou

> Le metroidvania *Haiku, the Robot* sortira le 28 Avril sur Steam et plus tard sur Switch :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/haiku-th...-date-trailer/


Ça a l'air plutôt cool !

----------


## Basique

> L’économie de la copie de pokémon avec des NFT, *Axie Infinity*, se casse la gueule, car ceux en bout de chaine fuient le navire qui coule après le vol de 540 millions de dollars. Les Axies sont des bestioles qui sont aussi des NFT sur la blockchain de l’Ehereum. Il est possible, avec elles, de farmer des Smooth Love Potion, qui servent de monnaie et de truc pour faire se reproduire les Axies entre eux, ce qui produit de nouveaux NFT. Les Axies et les potions d’amour peuvent se vendent contre du vrai argent … Mais bon, tout ceci est bien cher, et les premiers qui se sont mis au jeu ont réussi à avoir des bestioles bien puissantes qu’ils louaient à des joueurs en bout de course qui farmaient à leur place contre un pourcentage de leurs gains. Et bien les joueurs en bout de course fuient le jeu … Et les gros joueurs, qui ont aussi dépensé bien du pognon pour avoir des bestioles bien puissantes sont fort peu contents. Parce que Play to Earn, certes, mais c'est mieux quand d'autres que toi jouent :
> https://kotaku.com/axie-infinity-nft...mon-1848800557


C'est à la fois hilarant et triste. Hilarant en regardant de l’extérieur des pyramides s'écrouler. Triste quand on lit que les joueurs en bout de courses sont des joueurs de pays pauvres qui espéraient un vrai gain et qui se sont fait avoir.

----------


## jilbi

> C'est les débats et les shiposts qu'il faut mettre en spoiler hachuré!





> Je dois faire parti d'une minorité mais je déteste cette idée de mettre les news dans les balises spoiler. C'était très bien avant. 
> 
> (Merci à Koub et Ruvon pour leurs posts)


Mais tellement, ce topic devrait être modéré à mort, et tout ce qui n'est pas une news degagé ~~ (perso les 3 pages de debats à chaque fois ça me gonfle)
Et ici c'est Canard*PC*, pas CanardSmartphone  :Tap:

----------


## pipoop

> Mais tellement, ce topic devrait être modéré à mort, et tout ce qui n'est pas une news degagé ~~ (perso les 3 pages de debats à chaque fois ça me gonfle)
> Et ici c'est Canard*PC*, pas CanardSmartphone


j'ai modobell ton post histoire de bien commencer

----------


## Sharn

Un morceau d'histoire du jeu vidéo. La création d'iD Software, les premiers gros fast FPS, les compétitions en LAN et pourquoi le ZQSD dans les FPS.

----------


## Sangoon

> Un morceau d'histoire du jeu vidéo. La création d'iD Software, les premiers gros fast FPS, les compétitions en LAN et pourquoi le ZQSD dans les FPS. 
> https://youtu.be/btKuH6-5M3Y


Vraiment bonne vidéo que de souvenirs de cette époque... Merci pour la découverte.

----------


## Sharn

De rien ! Un plaisir de partager le boulot de ce videaste.  :;):

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Mais tellement, ce topic devrait être modéré à mort, et tout ce qui n'est pas une news degagé ~~ (perso les 3 pages de debats à chaque fois ça me gonfle)
> Et ici c'est Canard*PC*, pas CanardSmartphone


T'as raison, je passe ma vie devant mon pc...
Y'en à vraiment...

----------


## pipoop

> T'as raison, je passe ma vie devant mon pc...
> Y'en à vraiment...


moi je passe ma vie devant un canard
sache que je te juge manant! :Cigare:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Un fieffé dataminer a trouvé une suite de quêtes finalement retirées d’*Elden Ring*, parlant de rêves :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dataminer-re...ing-questline/

Un ptit clicker pour ceux qui ont vu Cookie Clicker sous toutes les coutures. C’est *Orb Of Creation*, gratuit et sur navigateur mais pas mis à jour sur itch.io et en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/be-a-wizard-...ental-clicker/

https://marple.itch.io/orb-of-creation

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...b_of_Creation/




La première loterie pour l’attribution des logements dans *Final Fantasy XIV*, remplaçant le précédent système du premier arrivé, premier servi à heure aléatoire, décrié par tout le monde, s’est mal passée pour cause de vilains bugs :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...bugs-problems/

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...complete-mess/

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...ottery-bug-fix

Le tower defense *Isle of Arrows* a été annoncé pour cet été sur Steam, iOS et Android :

https://www.destructoid.com/isle-of-...loper-gridpop/




La dernière mise à jour de* No Man’s Sky* rajoutait des pirates … Il y en a apparemment beaucoup trop :

https://www.thegamer.com/no-mans-sky...armed-pirates/

Il y a les trailers bidonnés de jeux vidéo pour les salons … Et il y a les trailers bidonnés pour les *jeux sur téléphones portables*, qui atteignent de nouveaux sommets :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15576...-il-autant.htm




Où on parle des *rétropédalages* dans les jeux vidéo (mais pas de celui de Star Wars Battlefront 2, je vous mets un lien vers le test) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15615...tion-steam.htm

https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...attlefront-ii/

Où on parle du développeur *Jim Sachs*, qui a vraiment pas eu de bol :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15637...-c-est-lui.htm

Pendant que le speedrun d’*Elden Ring* tombe à 6min 46s, ça prend 9h47 pour tuer l’entièreté des 165 bossdu jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...ld-record-646/




https://www.millenium.org/news/389432.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu de bagarre *Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 5* serait en développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/naruto-ulti...torm-5-rumour/

*Lost Ark* donne des machins pour fêter le printemps :

https://www.thegamer.com/lost-ark-60...er-time-event/

Où on parle de *Will Wright* et de SimCity :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15637...raient-pas.htm




Interview de Teddy Lee, lead designer et co-créateur de *Rogue Legacy 2*, qui sortira d’accès anticipé le 28 Avril sur PC et Xbox :

https://gamerant.com/rogue-legacy-2-...rms-interview/

Le city-builder avec des cartes *Stacklands* recevra un DLC entre la mi-Mai et fin-Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stacklands/dlc





*Blizzard* fait un sondage en ligne, pose des questions sur les NFT, la blockchain, le « play to earn » et les cryptomonnaies avant de renvoyer à sa boutique en ligne :

https://gamerant.com/blizzard-nft-survey-online-store/





Yosuke Matsuda, le président de *Square Enix*, veut vraiment que la compagnie se lance dans les jeux play to earn et la blockchain … ça se passe comment déjà sur les jeux live-service déjà ? Marvel’s Avengers, Babylon’s Fall, et l’autre dont le nom m’échappe, celui qui permet de collectionner du loot qui sert à rien ? :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ckchain-games/

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Une chaine Youtube recrée le documentaire de la *Grande Marche des Dinosaures*, qui date de 1999, sur Jurassic World Evolution 2, à l’aide de mods :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/jurassic-wo...with-dinosaurs







Une autre chaine Youtube a compilé tous les easter eggs de *Red dead Redemption 2* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/red-dead-re...eggs-explained






Maintenant que *Warner Media* et *Discovery* ont fusionné, le résultat veut soutenir l’univers DC, au cinéma (y a du boulot), en série, en comics et en jeux vidéo bien sûr :

https://gamerant.com/warner-bros-dc-...utput-bolster/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Un *heardle* spécial musique de Sonic :

https://www.thegamer.com/sonic-heardle-music/

https://twitter.com/LaughAndPeace11/...ardle-music%2F

https://sonic-heardle.glitch.me/

----------


## runner

Koub, tu ne remets plus tes news sous spoiler ?

----------


## banditbandit

J'allais le dire ça manque de Balises.

----------


## Kriegor

> moi je passe ma vie devant un canard
> sache que je te juge manant!


Au passage, pourquoi les smileys ici sont tous des lapins ? Le forum a été créé un week-end de pâques ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est la mascotte du magazine.

----------


## Higgins

Ah le vilain, il ne lit pas le Canard en plus!  :Cell:

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est la mascotte du magazine.


Ah, donc c'est juste canard au sens argotique ! Comme tout le monde s'appelle les canards ici, je pensais que l'image allait plus loin.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Comme le mag a été fondé par des anciens de Joystick dont la mascotte était un pingouin, je pense qu'un canard aurait risqué d'être trop ressemblant. Le nom doit sans doute aussi quelque chose au _Canard enchaîné_ dont le format et l'esprit (feuille de chou hebdomadaire totalement indépendante) ont très certainement inspiré CPC à ses débuts.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah le vilain, il ne lit pas le Canard en plus!


Pire, il ne savait même pas que le mag existait  ::siffle::

----------


## gros_bidule

Surtout que la première mascotte de CPC c'était un œuf  :^_^: 
"- T'es un œuf ou une couille ? - Heu un kiwi ?" Je m'en souviendrai tout ma vie.

----------


## Kriegor

> Pire, il ne savait même pas que le mag existait


Je ne suis toujours pas convaincu sur le fait que ce forum existe et que vous n'êtes pas juste le fruit de mon imagination.

----------


## Elma

> Au passage, pourquoi les smileys ici sont tous des lapins ? Le forum a été créé un week-end de pâques ?


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/2756-Les-Couly-Prods


et aussi : 

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...%A9cial-15-ans

----------


## Angelina

Soyez indulgents, Kriegor est arrivé sur CPC qu'en 2020. C'est pas comme s'il avait trainé içi depuis 2010 sans savoir.




> Je ne suis toujours pas convaincu sur le fait que ce forum existe et que vous n'êtes pas juste le fruit de mon imagination.


Par curiosité comment t'as découvert le forum ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Autour du Jeu Video :

Les petites mains de  FemboyFilms ont restauré en 4k un film d'animation Super Mario sorti en 1986 uniquement au Japon.
Restauration faite à partir d'un transfert en 16mm qui serait l'unique copie encore existante de ce film : *"Super Mario Bros : The Great Mission to Rescue Princess Peach!*" (en VO : _Super Mario Bros.: Peach-Hime Kyushutsu Dai Sakusen!_ ), en japonais sous-titré anglais.



Disponible sur Youtube, mais si vous voulez une version sans la compression YT, il est téléchargeable sur *Archive.org* (vu la taille du fichier, privilégiez le téléchargement via Torrent plutôt que le DL direct)

Résumé de leur présentation :
Ce film d'animation qui dure environ une heure était sorti au cinéma au Japon en juillet 1986, avec un nombre de copies assez limitées.
Un certain Carnivol avait mis la main sur une pellicule 16mm de ce film en 2016, ce transfert sur 16mm était probablement utilisé pour des projections locales sur des écrans de taille réduite.
Il s'agit probablement de la dernière copie sur pellicule encore existante.
Carnivol avait scanné le film en haute résolution, en prévoyant de le restaurer.

En 2021, voyant qu'il n'aurait ni le temps ni les moyens de mener cette restauration à bien, Canivol passe un accord avec FemboyFilms, une communauté dédiée à la restauration dédié à la restauration et la préservation de films 8/16/35mm. Il leur confie donc son scan pour qu'ils en restaurent l'image.
Au vu de son état, il semble que le film 16mm ait été beaucoup projeté, il leur faudra des mois pour retirer manuellement les marques de poussières, la plupart des rayures et autres défauts de l'image.
Les couleurs du film étant défraichies, la colorimétrie sera entièrement corrigée en se basant sur les mangas et les objets promotionnels du film, dont certains contenaient des photos de cellulos du film. 

Pour le son, le film 16mm était en mono, alors que le film sorti en salle en 35mm était en Dolby Stéréo sur 4 voies.
Ils ont donc capturé (et restauré/nettoyé) le son de la version VHS, qui était en Dolby Surround 2 voies.



Pour les sous-titres anglais, il n'existait qu'un fansub créé par m.3.3.w Fansubs en 2010.
En s'en servant de base de travail, ils ont entièrement corrigé la traduction, y compris pour les chansons, pour lesquelles ils se sont basés sur le livret de l'album vinyle de l'OST du film. 

Ce film était déjà disponible sur Youtube, mais dans des VHS-rip pas terribles.
Maintenant on peut le visionner en 4k.

----------


## Kriegor

> Par curiosité comment t'as découvert le forum ?


Supergounou m'en parlait souvent, mais dans ma tête, je vous voyais comme un club du 3eme âge intolérant et élitiste, et probablement un peu sénile aussi. Puis avec l'arrivée de Streets of Rage 4, j'étais tellement hype que je parcourais tous les espaces de discussion qui en parlait, et il y en avait un ici. Et c'est là que je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait, c'était pas mal foutu en terme d'ergonomie. Et aussi que ce smiley était joli :  :Mellow2:

----------


## Elma

> Supergounou m'en parlait souvent, mais dans ma tête, je vous voyais comme un club du 3eme âge intolérant et élitiste, et probablement un peu sénile aussi.


Bin t'as plutôt bien visé  ::P:

----------


## Haraban

Et comment as-tu connu supergounou (c'est l'instant RG) ?

----------


## Azerty

Cà en est ou cette idée de topic des niouzes ou seuls Koub et Ruvon peuvent poster déjà ?  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Elma

Là on ventile la page pour qu'elle soit plus facile à charger.  :;):

----------


## Zerger

En fait, je réalise que les débats à la con sur ce topic permettait d'aérer les pages et ne pas se retrouver surchargés de news et de liens vidéos.
Les news et les HS, c'est l'ordre et le chaos. L'un a besoin de l'autre pour survivre et il suffit de briser le fragile équilibre entre les deux pour que ca soit la merde  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Bin t'as plutôt bien visé


Carrément :^_^:

----------


## Tahia

> Supergounou m'en parlait souvent, mais dans ma tête, je vous voyais comme un club du 3eme âge intolérant et élitiste, et probablement un peu sénile aussi. Puis avec l'arrivée de Streets of Rage 4, j'étais tellement hype que je parcourais tous les espaces de discussion qui en parlait, et il y en avait un ici. Et c'est là que je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait, c'était pas mal foutu en terme d'ergonomie. Et aussi que ce smiley était joli :


Du coup ça fait quoi d'être devenu du 3ieme âge, intolérant et élitiste d'un coup ? :^_^:

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Il l'était déjà, il a retrouvé les siens  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques nouvelles pages Steam (vidéos accessibles en cliquant sur l'image) :

*Enter the Chronosphere*, un bullet hell en tour par tour. Wait wat ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Chronosphere/





*Tower Of Osiris*, un FPS en voxel avec génération procédurale.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...wer_Of_Osiris/





*Broken Alliance*, un Heroes of Might and Magic like. Pas de trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oken_Alliance/







*Subsequence*, un jeu d'aventure / puzzle Sci-Fi en 3D, annoncé pour fin 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1936530/Subsequence/





*Traitors in Salem*, un Among Us médiéval fantastique, sortira en Early Access le 22 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tors_in_Salem/





*Prosperous Universe*, un economic space simulator free to play avec microtransactions (ouais, ça pue un peu) sortira en Early Access le 20 avril.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rous_Universe/





Un créateur de fun potentiel puisqu'on y met en scène des actions explosives, *ACTION SANDBOX* sortira le 21 avril.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...CTION_SANDBOX/





*They Are Coming!* un jeu de zombies, où on joue la foule de zombies, sortira le 20 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ey_Are_Coming/





*One More Island*, city-builder / colony sim aux graphismes Prison Architect like, annoncé pour cette année.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_More_Island/





*Ludostrie* d'Oscar Lemaire lance une série de 3 articles sur les rebelles autoproclamés de *CD Projekt* ; premier article en libre accès, la suite pour les abonnés à son Patreon.

https://ludostrie.com/cd-projekt-les...autoproclames/



The Pixel Post revient sur le destin de *The Boss* dans *Metal Gear Solid*.

https://thepixelpost.com/chroniques/...boss-sacrifiee

----------


## Erkin_

Enter the Chronosphere j'avais testé lors de la 7drl, c'était sympa, à voir s'il a poussé le concept maintenant que ça va être un vrai jeu.
Prosperous Universe il y a déjà un topic dessus ! https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...t-spreadsheets
Le but de cette sortie sur steam est de toucher un plus large public, le jeu sera le même derrière.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi 18 avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Selon les fieffés Dataminers de SteamDB, *Among Us VR* sortira en fait le 13 Décembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/among-us-...d-in-december/

Erik Wolpaw, qui a co-écrit les deux premiers Portal, aimerait bien que Valve commence à bosser sur *Portal 3* « parce qu’il ne rajeunit pas » :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-any-younger/

Il y a des cartes du monde dans les boutiques des coiffeurs de *GTA 5* … Et la Floride n’y est pas :

https://www.thegamer.com/florida-map-gta-5/



Des informations fuitent sur le futur mode battle royale de *Halo Infinite* (jetons de respawn, exécutions et saignement, etc). Et selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le mode battle royale serait comparable en taille à Kalof Warzone :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=393286203046

https://wccftech.com/halo-infinite-c...warzone-scale/

Le schmup *Deathsmiles I & II* sortira sur Steam le 23 Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/deat...unches-june-23




L’action-RPG *Winter Ember* sortira le 19 Avril sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/win...-dinfiltration




L’action-RPG *Anuchard* sortira le 21 Avril sur PC, Switch et Xbox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/anu...e-magique-arme




1 million de copies vendues pour *Shin Megami Tensei V* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/17/s...-million-sold/





Pour mettre en perspective les 18 millions de ventes de *Cyberpunk 2077*, rappelez-vous qu’il s’est vendu à 13.7 millions d’exemplaires dans les 3 premières semaines suivant sa sortie :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=1ea2a12d69ad

Des fans très motivés continuent de créer des niveaux grâce à l’outil de *Tomb Raider V: Chronicles* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/meet-the-...tures-in-2021/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le développement de *Star Wars Eclipse* par Quantic Dream ne serait pas aussi catastrophique que d’autres personnes, bien informées ou pas, l’auraient sous-entendu :

https://gamewave.fr/star-wars-eclips...-si-chaotique/

*Sonic Origins*, qui a été annoncé en 2021 et doit être une compilation des premiers jeux Sonic, a été évalué en Corée du Sud :

https://www.destructoid.com/sonic-or...-the-hedgehog/

Le remake du premier *Resident Evil* en FPS est disponible en béta :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/new-r...-for-download/

https://perroautonomo.itch.io/biohazard




Du gameplay pour le mod VR d’*Half life 2* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...life-2-vr-mod/




Des screenshots de l’environnement désertique du reboot de *Saint Row*, qui doit sortir en Aout, ont fuité :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...or-saints-row/

Comment optimiser son gain de points de maitrise sur *League Of Legends* ? Faire des parties presque parfaites jusqu’à la 15ème minute pour gagner plein de points, puis perdre comme un caca pour ne pas augmenter son MMR, ce qui garantit des parties contre des joueurs faibles et débutants et donc encore plus de parties presque parfaites avant de perdre etc … :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389455.html

La mise à jour 4.0, qui doit sauver *Battlefield 2042* et son pic à 2242 joueurs simultanés sur Steam dans les dernières 24h, grâce entre autres à l’introduction du chat vocal, sera déployée demain :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/battlefield...-0-patch-notes

Un Mod Fred Durst, le chanteur de Limp Bizkit pour *Doom* parce que … Heu … Pourquoi pas ... :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom/break-stuff

----------


## runner

> Comme le mag a été fondé par des anciens de Joystick dont la mascotte était un pingouin, je pense qu'un canard aurait risqué d'être trop ressemblant. Le nom doit sans doute aussi quelque chose au _Canard enchaîné_ dont le format et l'esprit (feuille de chou hebdomadaire totalement indépendante) ont très certainement inspiré CPC à ses débuts.


Un canard est un vieux terme pour désigner un journal et canardpc était au début un peu un journal hebdomadaire du jeu vidéo et le design était fait comme ça. Je pense que c'est en ce sens que ça s'appelle canardpc.

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG des vrais pokémons de contrefaçon *Digimon Survive* sortira le 28 Juillet sur PS4 et Switch au Japon. Le jeu a été annoncé  sur les mêmes consoles et sur Xbox One et PC dans le monde entier pour 2022 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/digi...ly-28-in-japan




Selon une offre d’emploi pour un Senior Narrative Designer, le studio de développement *Ubisoft Reflections* travaille sur un jeu en monde ouvert … sur une toute nouvelle IP :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-reflect...open-world-ip/

Interview de Justin East, à propos de la campagne kickstarter réussie pour le RPG *Toasty: Ashes of Dusk* :

https://gamerant.com/toasty-ashes-of...e-development/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-ashes-of-dusk




L’éditeur Retro-Bit Gaming tease une annonce concernant *Battleotoads* pour demain :

https://www.destructoid.com/battleto...-announcement/





Ne ramassez pas n’importe quoi d’offert par des joueurs vous envahissant dans *Elden Ring*. Un joueur prend un malin plaisir à donner des items cheatés qui vous voudront un ban :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-hacked...n-f-1848806365

*r/place guesser* est un trouver-objet-caché sur r/place, gratuit sur itch.io :

https://www.thegamer.com/someone-has...-objects-game/

https://simto.itch.io/rplace-guesser


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Et le produit le plus vendu de la semaine dernière sur Steam est … Le *Steam Deck* :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-take...sellers-chart/

Les consoles à manivelle *Playdate* ont commencé à être envoyées aujourd’hui :

https://www.destructoid.com/playdate...ing-date-2022/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

L’événement caritatif *Speedons* a récupéré 802.166 euros pour Médecins du Monde :

https://www.actugaming.net/speedons-...e-dons-492974/

Suite aux retours du sondage, *Blizzard* n’est pas intéressé par les NFT :

https://wccftech.com/blizzard-presid...uged-interest/





Selon les gens des relations publiques, Microsoft n’a pas encore discuté de la position de *Bobby Kotick* après l’acquisition d’Activision-Blizzard :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-its-claimed/

Des fans ont restauré le film *Super Mario Bros*. Non, pas celui avec Dennis Hopper, le film animé de 1986, Super Mario Bros: The Great Mission to Rescue Princess Peach! The movie. Le Film est sur Youtube, en attendant une lettre polie mais ferme de Nintendo … Je vous mets aussi la critique du film de 1993 par Karim Debbache, parce que ça fait toujours plaisir :

https://www.thegamer.com/fans-restor...animated-film/








*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

En résumé, les *cryptos* et les *NFT* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...que-48450.html

Le projet de stablecoin adossé à l’Ethereum *Beanstalk* s’est fait piraté : 80 millions de dollars en Ether ont été volé et le projet a perdu 182 millions de dollars. La beauté du truc est que le projet était collaboratif, avec les décisions prise par un vote, dont le nombre de voix provenait de la possession de jetons Stalk. Le piratin n’a eu qu’à emprunter suffisamment de Stalk par un protocole de prêt de cryptomonnaies pour proposer un « projet d’amélioration », accepté directement, qui visait à tout mettre dans ses poches et pourrir le projet. Le monde de la crypto, c’est quand même beau. Pour se moquer hein, ne mettez pas d’argent là-dedans, c’est bien trop tard pour gagner beaucoup d’argent à moins de viser directement l’arnaque :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/926183...s-mixeurs.html





Coinbase va produire *The Degen Trilogy*, une trilogie de court-métrage d’animation sur les NFT Bored Ape Yacht Club … :

https://www.clubic.com/films-sagas/a...animation.html

*Mystic Moose*, qui développe un jeu à NFT Planet Mojo, commence un partenariat avec *One Tree Planted*, qui plantera des arbres pour compenser l’emprunte carbone du jeu … :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/18/p...net-mojo-game/

----------


## Kriegor

> Et comment as-tu connu supergounou (c'est l'instant RG) ?


On partageait sur les mêmes topics de jeuxvideo.com.

----------


## runner

> Selon une offre d’emploi pour un Senior Narrative Designer, le studio de développement *Ubisoft Reflections* travaille sur* un jeu en monde ouvert* … sur une toute nouvelle IP :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-reflect...open-world-ip/


On attendait depuis longtemps qu'ubisoft se lance dans les open worlds. Vaut mieux tard que jamais. 


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> Un canard est un vieux terme pour désigner un journal et canardpc était au début un peu un journal hebdomadaire du jeu vidéo et le design était fait comme ça. Je pense que c'est en ce sens que ça s'appelle canardpc.


Canard WC --> Canard PC
"Humour, 'cule un mouton." Tout ça.  :Cigare:

----------


## runner

> Canard WC --> Canard PC
> *"Humour, 'cule un mouton." Tout ça.*


Lea ref que seuls les vieux comprennent et je m'y inclus. ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

> *Enter the Chronosphere*, un bullet hell en tour par tour. Wait wat ?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Chronosphere/
> 
> https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.c...g?t=1650291655





> Enter the Chronosphere j'avais testé lors de la 7drl, c'était sympa, à voir s'il a poussé le concept maintenant que ça va être un vrai jeu.


En tous cas, il vient aujourd'hui de gagner le premier round de la Rogue Game Jam organisée par IGN, avec un financement de 50 000 dollars.

----------


## Maximelene

> Le projet de stablecoin adossé à l’Ethereum *Beanstalk* s’est fait piraté : 80 millions de dollars en Ether ont été volé et le projet a perdu 182 millions de dollars. La beauté du truc est que le projet était collaboratif, avec les décisions prise par un vote, dont le nombre de voix provenait de la possession de jetons Stalk. Le piratin n’a eu qu’à emprunter suffisamment de Stalk par un protocole de prêt de cryptomonnaies pour proposer un « projet d’amélioration », accepté directement, qui visait à tout mettre dans ses poches et pourrir le projet.


Je suis fan absolu.  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis fan absolu.


Pratique, même pas besoin de pirater quoi que ce soit, suffisait de prendre suffisamment les gens pour des cons pour que ça passe  ::ninja:: 



Découvert via FreeGamePlanet, *Stasis*, un mashup entre Half-Life et Inscryption  ::wub:: 

https://www.freegameplanet.com/stasi...oadable-games/

https://html-earth.itch.io/stasis

----------


## Angelina

> Supergounou m'en parlait souvent, mais dans ma tête, je vous voyais comme un club du 3eme âge intolérant et élitiste, et probablement un peu sénile aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

La traditionnelle *The GameDiscoverCo* newsletter de Simon Carless, avec une discussion sur l'avenir (abonnements, jeux service...), une sélection d'articles et de news :

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...game-discovery

Où j'ai trouvé ce post reddit du dev de *Mable & The Wood* un metroidvania avec 58% d'avis positifs qui a rapporté 500 000 dollars... principalement à travers des deals avec des plateformes. Le titre du post est clair : *my life as an imposter* et il est intéressant.

https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/com...ame_with_a_58/

----------


## Sharn

> Je suis fan absolu.


Mais puisqu'on vous dit que c'est inviolable.  ::trollface::

----------


## Aza

> Je suis fan absolu.


C'est énorme xD

----------


## Ruvon

Mardi, l'heure du *Newspeek*, petit récap de la semaine, avec les sorties et des niouzes : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## comodorecass

Vous en avez marre des reports à foison? Heuresement Nintendo et Monolith sont là pour... avancer la date de sortie de Xenoblade Chronicles 3 au 29 Juillet 2022. La fenêtre de tir initiale était prévue pour septembre.  ::lol:: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Kriegor

> Vous en avez marre des reports à foison? Heuresement Nintendo et Monolith sont là pour... avancer la date de sortie de Xenoblade Chronicles 3 au 29 Juillet 2022. La fenêtre de tir initiale était prévue pour septembre.


Pendant la dernière phase de tests, ils se sont dit "ah ben non, finalement, il est déjà parfait".

----------


## comodorecass

Ou alors :

"Stoppez tout, la suite ce sera du DLC"  :Manif: 

Plus sérieusement, le décalage de BOTW2 et la non sortie d'Advance Wars a pu avoir un impact non négligeable sur le planning général de Nintendo. Splatoon 3 est assez discret alors que sa sortie en Juillet 2022 était assez prévisible (5 ans après le 2 jours pour jours), on peut donc penser qu'il a été reporté à septembre (pour rester dans le Summer 2022 annoncé). Ca reste une bonne nouvelle, XC3 est bon jeu d'été pour buller dans de jolis décors.

----------


## nefrem

> Ou alors :
> 
> "Stoppez tout, la suite ce sera du DLC"


Hé ho c'est Nintendo, pas Ubisoft  :tired:

----------


## Kriegor

> Ca reste une bonne nouvelle, XC3 est bon jeu d'été pour buller dans de jolis décors.


C'est vrai, je n'y avais pas pensé. C'est la période de l'année parfaite pour ce genre de jeu interminable. On me demande de prendre 3 semaines d'affilée au boulot donc j'essaie toujours de trouver un long jeu qui serait autrement frustrant à parcourir à n'importe quel autre moment de l'année.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ou alors :
> 
> "Stoppez tout, la suite ce sera du DLC"


Bizarrement je m'attends plus à ça, en effet ^^



On clique sur les images si on veut en voir plus :

*GoG* rajoute 170 tags sur son magasin pour "mieux" trier les jeux.





Des actionnaires d'*Activision-Blizzard* poussent pour que leurs copains refusent le rachat par *Microsoft*, arguant que la compagnie n'est pas évaluée à sa juste valeur à cause des affaires de management toxique et de harcèlement. Et fort logiquement, ils souhaitent aussi que les membres du conseil d'administration qui ont permis cette situation soient virés.

https://www.thegamer.com/shareholder...ger-microsoft/



Dans une interview, l'ancien patron d'XBox Ed Fries raconte le bon vieux temps quand *Microsoft* voulait racheter Blizzard et Westwood.

https://kotaku.com/microsoft-buy-pur...ies-1848809471



Un film *Streets of Rage* serait en développement par l'équipe qui a fait le film *Sonic*.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-behind-sonic/



Nouvelle vidéo de gameplay pour *Project Relic*, un Dark Souls like. Les animations du perso sont pas encore parfaites, mais j'aime bien comment l'environnement réagit à la baston :





Après des accusations de harcèlement sexuel chez *Nordic Game*, ça prend des mesures et ça met en place un système pour dénoncer les faits chez un cabinet d'avocat externe.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...blower-program



*Crossfire: Legion*, un RTS dont la démo montrait un jeu pas moche mais sans grand génie, repousse son arrivée en Early Access au 19 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ssfire_Legion/





Trailer de lancement pour le DLC de *Dice Legacy*, *Corrupted Fates*.





Trailer de lancement pour *Winter Ember*, le jeu d'infiltration, qui sort aujourd'hui dans un bel état puisque les reviews sont négatives à cause de bugs et d'une caméra capricieuse... il est ptet urgent d'attendre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Winter_Ember/





Un zoli trailer pour *Before Your Eyes* qui se la pète après les récompenses obtenues au BAFTA.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ore_Your_Eyes/





Une démo est disponible pour *SCARLET NEXUS*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...SCARLET_NEXUS/





C'est la journée des RTS avec l'annonce de *Purple War*, qui ressemble un peu à Warcraft III. Oui, celui sorti il y a 20 ans.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1582500/Purple_War/





*Beneath Oresa*, le "fighting roguelike deckbuilder" avec de beaux dessins, a maintenant une démo disponible et un nouveau trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Beneath_Oresa/





Pas vu passer sur le topic, alors un peu de gameplay pour *XEL*, "sci-fi fantasy action-adventure".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1674640/XEL/





Le premier DLC pour *Gloomhaven – Jaws of the Lion*, sortira le 17 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_the_Lion/





*Bounthavy Suvilay*, ancienne rédac chef d'IG, sort "*Indie Games : Jeux vidéo indépendants de l'artisanat au blockbuster*" chez Bragelonne, suite de son premier ouvrage "Indie Games : Histoire, art work, sound design des jeux vidéo indépendants".

----------


## runner

*L'aya neo next* semble être un sérieux concurrent au steam deck avec pas mal d'atout et sans les problèmes de compatibilité linux.
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/high-tech/...st-1562009.htm
Dommage que le prix soit si élevé.

----------


## Ruvon

Trailer pour annoncer l'Early Access de *GUILT: The Deathless*, un Souls-like bien gras, qui sort le 28 avril ; démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...The_Deathless/





tinyBuild annonce le jeu de rythme *Rhythm Sprout: Sick Beats & Bad Sweets*, sans date de sortie mais avec une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s__Bad_Sweets/





Paradox annonce le DLC *Crusader Kings III: Fate of Iberia* pour le 31 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ate_of_Iberia/





*Flippin Kaktus*, un jeu d'action en 2D "à la Broforce" mais avec un cactus, sortira le 12 mai.





Sortie en Early Access du RPG avec combats tactiques en tour par tour *The Iron Oath*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...The_Iron_Oath/





L'*Ukraine* demande à *Valve*, qui a suspendu les paiements vers la Russie, la Biélorussie mais aussi l'Ukraine, de rendre l'argent des devs ukrainiens.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/pc/ukr...ian-developers



*David Jaffe*, créateur de Twisted Metal et God of War, a refusé un deal de 100 miyons de dollars de *Tencent* parce qu'il "ne veut rien avoir à faire avec eux".

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-do-with-them/




> “I had a $100 million deal,” he claimed. “I was courted by a Chinese company… and I said ‘no thank you’… because you’re Tencent and I want nothing to do with you.

----------


## Silver

NoClip publie un documentaire d'une heure sur le making of d'Among Us :

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi 19 Avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La prochaine mise à jour du jeu des riderz de l’extrême *Riders Republic* recevra une mise à jour pour le début de la 2ème saison qui rajoute des tricks pour les BMX comme disent les djeunz :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/riders-repu...e-release-date





*Doom* n’avait jamais été porté sur le système d’arcade Naomi de Sega. C’est maintenant chose faite :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom/port





*Postal 4* est sorti … Et les critiques sont comme prévu :

https://gamerant.com/postal-4-reviews/

Le nouveau personnage Umbrella pour le jeu de bagarre *Skullgirls 2nd Encore* est disponible :

https://www.destructoid.com/skullgir...dden-variable/




La mise à jour 2.80 pour le jeu de bagarre *Granblue Fantasy Versus* sera déployée en Juin et rajoutera 3 « nouvelles actions » :

https://wccftech.com/granblue-fantas...lts-announced/

La prochaine aventure de *Sea Of Thieves*, Shrouded Deep, sera disponible le 21 Avril :

https://www.polygon.com/23030567/sea...host-megalodon





Les applications d’émulation de la *Game Boy* et de la *GBA* pour le Nintendo Switch Online ont fuité. 40 jeux aurait été testés sur l’émulateur de la GBA :

https://www.nintendo-town.fr/2022/04...switch-online/





https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tchs-emulator/

Le jeu de réflexion *Tag: The Power of Paint*, dont l’équipe a été engagée par Valve et des éléments ont été utilisé dans Portal 2, est sorti gratuitement sur Steam (je trouve pas de trailer sur Youtube, donc je vous mets un speedrun) :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/portal-2/free-indie-game

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ower_of_Paint/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag:_The_Power_of_Paint




Il est possible, en bidouillant, de voir son MMR sur *Halo Infinite*, ce qui met en lumière le problème de ranking du jeu. Votre MMR évolue même dans les parties non-classées et une fois que vous essayez les parties classées après vous être fait la main, vous vous faites ratiboiser par des joueurs de MMR équivalent, mais en parties classées, donc bien meilleurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/halo-infinit...-personal-mmr/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (Bloomberg), SEGA préparerait des reboots de *Crazy Taxi* et de *Jet Set Radio*, sous forme de jeux-services, pour son projet de Super Game :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848539.html

*Kalof Warzone* continue de teaser l’arrivée de Godzilla dans sa saison 3 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...3-release-date





La mise à jour 20.20 de *Fortnite* sera déployée aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/20-20-release





Le mod Project Noise pour *Kingdom Hearts III*, qui rend le personnage principal de The World Ends with You jouable, est disponible :

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...od-neku-twewy/

https://www.nexusmods.com/kingdomhearts3/mods/1205/




*Microsoft* a déposé un brevet pour corriger en temps réel les couleurs d’un jeu vidéo. L’idée est de compenser les différences de couleurs pour les daltoniens :

https://gamerant.com/microsoft-paten...-blind-gamers/

Le jeu d’action-aventure en VR *The Tale of Onogoro*, disponible sur Quest, sortira un de ces jours sur PS VR et Steam VR :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/the-...ion-vr-steamvr




Le jeu de gestion *Terraformers* commencera son accès anticipé le 21 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ter...repare-arrivee

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelike *Revita* terminera son accès anticipé sur Steam le 21 Avril et sortira sur Switch à la même date :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rev...acces-anticipe




Le TPS coop *Arcadegeddon* sortira d’accès anticipé le 5 Juillet sur PS5 et PC. Le jeu sortira aussi le même jour sur PS4 et consoles Xbox, avec le crossplay :

https://fr.ign.com/arcadegeddon/5928...acces-anticipe




Le jeu d’horreur *Curley Laboratory* est sorti d’accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam au modeste prix de … 500 euros :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ey_Laboratory/




Un mod pour corriger les chutes de fps et le sttutering du remake de *Chrono Cross : The radical Dreamers Edition* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chrono-cross...and-fps-drops/

https://www.nexusmods.com/chronocros...dition/mods/11




Le jeu de stratégie *Spellcraft* aura droit à une alpha le 3 Mai, pour laquelle les inscriptions sont ouvertes

https://www.pcgamer.com/spellcraft-i...anet-veterans/

----------


## KOUB

La date de sortie de *Xenoblade Chronicles 3* est repoussée avancée au 29 Juillet au lieu de Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/x...050848569.html




Quelques screens de plus pour le RPG *XEL*, qui doit sortir cet été sur Switch et PC, plus tard sur les autres consoles. Je vous remets le trailer :

https://gamewave.fr/xel/xel-de-nouve...le-zelda-like/




Le DLC Fate Of Iberia pour *Crusader Kings 3* sortira le 31 Mai :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/crusader-ki...c-release-date




L’action-RPG d’infiltration *Winter Ember* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/winter-embe...se-sandbox-rpg




La démo du JRPG *Scarlet Nexus* reçoit une mise à jour rajoutant la 2ème phase de la campagne :

https://noisypixel.net/scarlet-nexus...ee-story-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...SCARLET_NEXUS/

L’extension Worldslayer pour  le looter-shooter-RPG en coop *Outriders* sera présentée le 21 Avril :

https://www.actugaming.net/outriders...-avril-493277/

----------


## KOUB

Le DLC gratuit Agriculture de précision pour *Farming Simulator 22*, qui concerne en fait l’agriculture durable, est disponible aujourd’hui :

https://www.actugaming.net/farming-s...onible-493176/




Le DLC Jaws Of The Lion pour *Gloomhaven* sortira le 17 Mai :

https://www.actugaming.net/gloomhave...sortie-493240/




Riot présentera le gameplay du nouvel agent de *Valorant* le 24 Avril :

https://gamerant.com/valorant-fade-reveal-tease/





110 Industries, qui avait teasé *Shenmue IV*, présentera un truc bientôt … :

https://gamerant.com/shenmue-4-110-i...es-anime-hint/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sony* a un gros jeu mystère qui doit sortir dans l’année, ptêt le remake de The Last Of Us :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-sony-unannounced-game-2022/





Le nouveau record de speedrun de *Metal Gear Solid*, en difficulté extrême, est de 36min23s :

https://gamerant.com/metal-gear-soli...st-difficulty/

Skydance New Media, la boite d’Amy Hennig, qui avait travaillé sur un jeu Star Wars finalement annulé … a annoncé un partenariat avec Lucasfilm Games concernant un jeu d’action-aventure *Star Wars* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...les-48453.html

Coiled Raptors, le premier DLC de *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* sort le 21 Avril :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tiny-tina...its-out-today/




Le jeu *Fort Boyard* sortira le 23 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/fort-boyard...tai-127137.htm

Le jeu de cartes The Witcher, *Golden Nekker*, annoncé par CD Project sortira en fait sur PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15647...r-consoles.htm

Le jeu d’action-stratégie au tour par tour *RESEARCH and DESTROY* sortira le 25 Avril sur PC et toutes les consoles. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/rese...nches-april-25

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...H_and_DESTROY/




Le jeu d’action asymétrique OBAKEIDORO! Sortira sous le nom de *Bail Or Jail* sur Steam à une date encore inconnue. Une démo sera jouable à partir du 11 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/obak...s-bail-or-jail

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour l’action-RPG *Project Relic*, qui devrait sortir en 2023 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ameplay-video/




C’est le jour de la mise à jour 1.17 pour *DayZ* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/da...l-patch-notes/




*Animal Revolt Battle Simulator* est un jeu de simulation de bagarre entre machins, sorti sur Steam la semaine dernière :

https://www.pcgamer.com/players-are-...tle-simulator/




Le jeu de simulation de vie *Bit Orchard: Animal Valley*, déjà disponible sur PC, sortira le 21 Avril sur Xbox et Switch :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/bi...rtie-en-video/




Wrath of the Lich King débarquera sur *World Of Warcraft Classic* cette année :

https://www.destructoid.com/world-of...ing-this-year/

----------


## KOUB

L’extension Dragonflight pour *World of Warcraft* a été annoncée :

https://www.destructoid.com/world-of...e-the-details/




C’est le jour de la mise à jour 1.04 pour *Elden Ring* :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-patch-...lia-1848811870

Le prochain personnage de *Marvel’s Avengers*, dernier pic à 357 joueurs simultanés sur Steam, sera Jane Foster en tant que Mighty Thor … Comment ça, y a un film qui sort ? 

https://www.actugaming.net/marvels-a...y-thor-493292/

Les futurs jeux du *Game Pass* sont :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...been-revealed/



Et les jeux qui quittent le *Game Pass* sont :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/xb.../1100-6502586/

*Surviving Mars* va recevoir 3 packs de créateurs de contenus le 28 Avril :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/su.../1100-6502548/




Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’aventures *The Last Worker*, dont le casting s’enrichit pas mal aussi :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ze.../1100-6502582/




*Rainbow Six Siege* a reçu aujourd’hui une nouvelle carte, Emerald Plains :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ra.../1100-6502609/





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Le Steam Deck devrait bientôt pouvoir afficher des fréquences d’affichage qui ne sont pas 60Hz, sa moitié, ou sa moitié de sa moitié. Le youtubeur The Phawx a d’ailleurs montré une bidouille pour jouer à 40Hz, qui aide aussi pour la durée de la batterie :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-soon...refresh-rates/

https://www.pcgamer.com/capping-your...-battery-life/




*Ayaneo* va pas se laisser faire par le Steam Deck, non mais :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/ayaneo-wind...gaming-pc-OLED

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Devolver Digital* a gagné plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050848547.html

*Microsoft* avait déjà essayé d’acheter *Activision-Blizzard* il y a 20 ans. Mais bon, l’occasion fait le laron comme on dit dans les chaumières :

https://www.thegamer.com/former-xbox...-20-years-ago/

*Téléréalité* et modération du contenu pornographique sur *Roblox*. Vous êtes prévenus :

https://www.polygon.com/23027350/kim...e-roblox-saint

*Être une femme sur Twitch*, épisode 2683 :

















Les organisateurs de la conférence *Nordic Game* détaillent les actions prises après que de multiples allégations de harcèlement sexuel contre son staff :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...blower-program

David Jaffe, créateur de *Twisted Metal*, dit avoir refusé de diriger un jeu pour Tencent avec un budget de 100 millions de dollars parce qu’il n’aime pas le gouvernement chinois :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-do-with-them/

Marty O’Donnell et Mike Salvatori, les compositeurs de *la musique de Halo* ont réglé à l’amiable leur poursuite pour des royalties impayées par Microsoft :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...aid-royalties/

La *Pokémon Company* a acheté Millenium Print Group, qui imprime justement les cartes Pokémon :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-manufacturer/

Ha ben tiens, il semblerait que *Nintendo America* n’aime pas beaucoup les syndicats :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-of...ation-efforts/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *l’usine Tesla de Shanghai* va forcer ses employés à dormir au boulot après la fermeture de 3 semaines due au confinement :

https://gizmodo.com/teslas-shanghai-...ees-1848806106

Une liste de clones de *Wordle* :

https://kotaku.com/wordle-today-game...2927/slides/11

*Le film Minecraft* recrute … Jason Momoa … Certes … Par le réalisateur de Super Nacho :

https://kotaku.com/minecraft-jason-m...rne-1848808544

Un film *Streets Of Rage* est en préparation :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/st.../1100-6502569/

*Insteon* est une compagnie qui fait des équipements de domotique et une application pour téléphones pour tout contrôler. Mais Insteon semble avoir disparue, ainsi que son CEO … Et plus rien ne fonctionne :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...s-smart-homes/

*Deliveroo* a été jugé coupable de travail dissimulé. Ça pique déjà au niveau des amendes, mais l’URSSAF n’est pas encore rentrée dans la danse :

https://www.numerama.com/politique/9...a-justice.html

Voilà à quoi ça sert, *La Science*, à produire un appareil, imprimable en 3D, pour séparer les Oréos de façon optimale, c’est-à-dire sans que le machin blanc à l’intérieur (qui n’est pas de la crème) ne se casse pas :

https://gizmodo.com/oreometer-oreo-c...ice-1848811412

----------


## Erkin_

> En tous cas, il vient aujourd'hui de gagner le premier round de la Rogue Game Jam organisée par IGN, avec un financement de 50 000 dollars.
> 
> https://youtu.be/yy_HNDqmqBw


Bonne nouvelle. Le format de cette émission par rapport aux jeux présentés est assez étrange.

----------


## Franky Mikey

D'après un leak (voir tweet), *l'émulation GBA* arriverait prochainement sur Nintendo Switch (probablement en complément de l'abonnement Online comme pour les jeux NES/SNES/N64) :

https://twitter.com/trashbandatcoot/...11117642252288

Une liste de jeu aurait également fuité (lisez les réponses), mais évidemment, rien ne garantit qu'ils seront tous effectivement proposés.
Mais si ça se confirmait, j'aurais enfin une opportunité (légale) de faire Metroid Fusion et Zero Mission, et ça c'est  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

Les gens vont pouvoir découvrir une tonne de bons jeux si ils ont pas connu la période GBA  ::): 
Notamment mon petit chouchou Shining Soul II

Après, faut voir les prix qui seront proposés

----------


## Kriegor

Le soucis c'est que ce sera encore une fois des jeux qu'on ne pourra pas acheter. Il faudra s'abonner et même se surabonner. Mais bon, c'est ce qui nous attend pour tout.

----------


## Getz

> Les gens vont pouvoir découvrir une tonne de bons jeux si ils ont pas connu la période GBA 
> Notamment mon petit chouchou Shining Soul II
> 
> Après, faut voir les prix qui seront proposés


Haaaa ouais Shining Soul II, j'y ai passé un temps fou à essayer toutes les classes  ::wub:: 
Qu'est ce que j'ai aimé ce jeu. Celui-ci et Final Fantasy Tactics sont sûrement ceux sur lesquels j'ai passé le plus de temps à l'époque.

----------


## banditbandit

> Lea ref que seuls les vieux comprennent et je m'y inclus.


Humour Alain De Greef. Tout ça.

----------


## Ruvon

_Pour ne pas alourdir la page, cliquez sur l'image si vous voulez voir la video_



Les 200... ah non, ils sont maintenant 1 000 joueurs quotidiens, ça remonte  ::o:  de *Aliens: Fireteam Elite* vont pouvoir goûter à la saison 3 : *Lancer*.





*Sonic: Origins*, qui vous permettra de rejouer au jeu Megadrive sur Steam et consoles, annoncé pour le 23 juin. Le site officiel envoie vers une page Steam qui n'est pas encore accessible, ne cliquez pas tout de suite  ::ninja:: 

https://origins.sonicthehedgehog.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Sonic_Origins/





Sortie du Roguelite / Hack & Slash *Ember Knights* en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Ember_Knights/





Annonce d'un livre, avec des pages en couleur et une grosse reliure, sur *King of Fighters*, sobrement intitulé "THE KING OF FIGHTERS: The Ultimate History" à précommander. 42,50€ quand même.







Dernière semaine pour le Kickstarter du Zelda-like *Toasty: Ashes of Dusk*, qui a déjà dépassé son objectif de 300%.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-ashes-of-dusk

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Ashes_of_Dusk/





Annonce du Fast FPS Doomesque *Souldead*. Pas de date de sortie annoncée. (l'image est la cover de la page Steam parce que ces branquignols ont foiré la miniature Youtube de leur trailer)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1934620/Souldead/





Annonce de *Android Simulator*, un FPS de survie spatiale (enfin je crois ?) et non pas un émulateur de smartphone.





Sortie de *Aircraft Carrier Survival*, un jeu de stratégie / gestion d'équipage. N'en attendez pas la lune, mais on a un retour de canard qui kiffe : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/24...1#post13787045

Un "tuto" gratuit est disponible pour tâter la bête.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rier_Survival/





*Loot River*, le roguelite Darksoulesque avec des morceaux de Tetris en 2D vu dud'sus dont on a déjà parlé ici, sortira le 3 mai et pond une nouvelle vidéo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1494260/Loot_River/





Deuxième FAQ pour *Dune: Spice Wars*. On y apprend entre autres la config mini et le prix (30 balles).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Supergounou m'en parlait souvent, mais dans ma tête, je vous voyais comme un club du 3eme âge intolérant et élitiste, et probablement un peu sénile aussi.


On est malheureusement de moins en moins nombreux avec les années  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

Présentation du tactical tour par tour rétrofuturiste *Remnants of the Rift* annoncé pour cette année.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_the_Rift/





Open Beta disponible et gratuite pour *Space Punks*, un looter-shooter vu dud'sus.





*Nobody - The Turnaround*, un "survival simulator", annoncé pour cet automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Turnaround/





Annonce d'*Aquatico*, un survival city-builder sous-marin, pour cette année.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1812300/Aquatico/





Après Microsoft, c'est Sony qui envisage de mettre des pubs dans les jeux Playstation.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...station-games/



Une preview de *Old Skies*, le prochain Point&Click de Wadjet Eye.

https://www.ign.com/articles/old-ski...ck-time-travel





11 minutes de gameplay de *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge*.





*Adventure Gamers* a maintenant un page pour recenser les bons plans sur les jeux d'aventure sur Humble, GoG et Itch.io, avec lien d'affiliation.

https://adventuregamers.com/games/daily-deals

----------


## Supergounou

> On est malheureusement de moins en moins nombreux avec les années


Les forums ont la vie dure aujourd'hui, tout se passe sur Discord. Dommage pour les boomers comme toi et moi.

----------


## Ruvon

A Wild Steam Page Appears : *Oddworld: Soulstorm Enhanced Edition* sortira le 22 juin sur Steam.





Et *Among Us VR* aussi.

----------


## Haelnak

> On est malheureusement de moins en moins nombreux avec les années





> Les forums ont la vie dure aujourd'hui, tout se passe sur Discord. Dommage pour les boomers comme toi et moi.


Heho les papys, il reste des jeunes qui sont là depuis un moment. Et qui préfèrent le forum au discord.  :tired:

----------


## Strife

> On est malheureusement de moins en moins nombreux avec les années


 :Fouras: 
Mais on reste combatif face aux jeunes. :Petit Viking:

----------


## Ruvon

Et vous radotez  ::ninja:: 



Des pages Steam qui viennent d'arriver :

*Little Astronaut*, jeu d'exploration kifépeur.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tle_Astronaut/





*Evil Next Door*, un survival FPS en multi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...vil_Next_Door/





*Nightingale*, l'Open World Survival Craft présenté en décembre dernier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1928980/Nightingale/





*Chants of Sennaar*, un jeu d'aventure / déchiffrage de langage.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ts_of_Sennaar/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi 20 Avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack, pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Ubisoft continue de rajouter du contenu à *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* avec la mise à jour 1.5.1 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/assassins-c...-1-patch-notes





Le RTS *Crossfire: Legion*, spin off du FPS Crossifre, commencera son accès anticipé sur Steam le 24 Mai :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/crossfire...ly-access-may/




De l’agriculture et de la magie … Non, il n’y a pas certains champignons, c’est *Wylde Flowers*, ancienne exclusivité Apple Arcade, sortira sur Switch et PC dans l’année :

https://www.gamesradar.com/wylde-flo...switch-and-pc/





*Insomniac Games* recrute un Senior Manager pour un nouveau projet multijoueur :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15648...ultijoueur.htm

Le RTS *Darwinia*, d’Introversion Software (Prison Architect), sortie n 2004 a eu droit à une mise à jour du 10.000ème anniversaire :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nia-48454.html




C’est le jour de la mise à jour 33 pour *Lord Of The Ring Online*, qui rend les 6 premières années d’extension gratuites, fournies avec le jeu de base. Un gros upgrade graphique est aussi prévue pour la sortie de la série Amazon :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lord-of-the...e/free-to-play




Où on parle des *vieux jeux Donjons et Dragons* qui ont débarqués sur Steam il y a peu :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/the-class...al-about-them/

*Overwatch 2* a des fuites venant de fieffés dataminers qui s’en sont donné à cœur-joie sur la béta, concernant son battle pass, l’écran titre et la progression dans le PvE :

https://gamingintel.com/overwatch-2-...e-progression/









Le metroidvania *Gold Project* a commencé sa campagne kickstarter. Le jeu doit d’abord sortir sur Steam, puis toutes les consoles :

https://www.actugaming.net/gold-proj...tarter-493407/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ia/description




De nouvelles infos concernant la compilation *Sonic Origins*, qui a été aperçue sur les PS Stores australien et néo-zélandais (nouvelles animations de début et de fin, divers modes de jeu, des missions, etc). Bon, en fait, le jeu sortira le 23 Juin, au prix de 40 euros. Y a aussi une version Deluxe et un start pack dash de disponibles … :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848599.html

https://noisypixel.net/sonic-origins...r-screenshots/

https://store.epicgames.com/fr/p/sonic-origins




https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...re-behind-dlc/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’action-aventures *Incline: Railway of Devil’s Valley* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/azum...-valley-for-pc




Le jeu d’action-plateformes *Bot Gaiden* sort le 22 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bot...se-progression




Le jeu d’aventures-horreur *ANIMAL WELL* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC et PS5 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ani...iste-abandonne




Le RPG au tour par tour *The Iron Oath* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/moody-turn-b...-early-access/




Le jeu de plateformes *Glover Remaster*, basé sur un jeu sorti sur N64, est sorti sur Steam et GOG :

https://www.pcgamer.com/long-lost-n6...lls-out-today/




La dernière mise à jour d’*Elden Ring* rend le tutorial impossible à rater :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/elden-rin...sible-to-miss/

Le mur qui disparaissait après 50 coups dans *Elden Ring* a disparu suite à la dernière mise à jour :

https://kotaku.com/elden-ring-patch-...nor-1848817764
Naughty Dog recrute pour “l’héritage d’Uncharted” :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...service-399956

La 3ème saison d’*Aliens: Fireteam Elite* a commencé aujourd’hui :

https://gamewave.fr/aliens-fireteam/...st-disponible/

----------


## KOUB

Un mod pour mettre Docteur Who dans *Fallout 4* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fallout-4/mod-doctor-who

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/m...ab=description




Le looter-shooter *Space Punks*, jusqu’alors en accès anticipé passe en open béta et en free-to-play, comme promis :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/flying-wi...nks-open-beta/

Le schmup *Cotton Fantasy* sortira en occident sortira le 20 Mai sur Switch et PS4 :

https://www.destructoid.com/cotton-f...ch-inin-games/




Les serveurs du MMO *TERA* seront débranchés le 30 Juin :

https://wccftech.com/tera-end-of-ser...and-gameforge/

Les marques *Valkyrie Profile* et *Lenneth* ont été déposées aux USA et en Australie par Square Enix :

https://wccftech.com/valkyrie-profile-trademark-us/

*Nintendo* a déposé un brevet concernant les minimaps de probablement Splatoon 3 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/splatoon-...is-new-patent/





11 minutes de gameplay pour *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredders Revenge*, qui sort cet été sur PC et toutes les consoles, avec certaines des voix de la série animée américaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/teenage-mut...-voice-actors/

https://www.polygon.com/23033827/tmn...l-voice-actors




Le roguelike *Loot River* sortira le 3 Mai sur PC et Xbox. Il sera aussi sur le Game Pass :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/loot...launches-may-3




Le jeu de réflexion *Chants of Sennaar* a été annoncé pour Switch et PC pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/chan...reveal-trailer




500.000 ventes pour la série de visual novels *Root Letter* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/root...les-top-500000

Quelques screeenshots pour *Return To Monkey Island* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...monkey-island/









*Rimworld* n’est plus banni en Australie, et est maintenant réservé aux plus de 18 ans :

https://www.eurogamer.net/rimworld-b...cessful-appeal

Tiens, la roadmap pour *Marvel’s Avengers*, dernier pic à 357 joueurs simultanés sur Steam, a été annulée :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=2bc3b059524a

----------


## Silver

Présentation en cours du système de personnalisation du prochain Saints Row, qui a l'air très poussé :




On peut personnaliser les personnages, armes, véhicules et QG. Ça inclut de nombreuses couches et textures, asymétrie, etc.

----------


## KOUB

*Moss: Book II* sortira sur Meta Quest 2 cet été :

https://fr.ign.com/moss-book-2/59309...r-meta-quest-2




Modmapper est un mod pour *Skyrim* pour voir où votre collection de mods entre en conflit avec elle-même :

https://www.pcgamer.com/skyrim-modma...age-your-mods/

Le mode Mercenaires est arrivé aujourd’hui gratuitement sur *Resident Evil 4* sur Meta Quest 2 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/resident-ev...quest-2-update




*Quake* a reçu une mise à jour rajoutant des options d’accessibilité :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/quake/updat...bility-options

*Disgaea 6 Complete* sort le 28 Juin sur PlayStation et PC avec le DLC Hololive gratuit inclus :

https://noisypixel.net/disgaea-6-com...-trailer-free/




*Ghostbusters VR* a été annoncé sur Meta Quest pour un jour prochain :

https://www.actugaming.net/ghostbust...-quest-493517/




Vous vous souvenez de *Roller Champions* ? Bah le jeu est passé Gold, et une sortie devrait donc bientôt être annoncée :

https://www.actugaming.net/roller-ch...e-gold-493508/





Retro-Bit Gaming a annoncé … la re-sortie de *Battletoads* et de *Double Dragon* en cartouches NES :

https://www.destructoid.com/battleto...ing-pre-order/

----------


## Ruvon

> Présentation en cours du système de personnalisation du prochain Saints Row, qui a l'air très poussé :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVhu1iz4AvM
> 
> On peut personnaliser les personnages, armes, véhicules et QG. Ça inclut de nombreuses couches et textures, asymétrie, etc.


Un trailer plus court qui présente les possibilités, où on voit qu'on peut se personnaliser les deux moitiés du visage indépendamment, mais aussi les tétons et le cache-sexe.

----------


## Baalim



----------


## KOUB

*The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners – Chapter 2: Retribution* sortira sur Steam VR et Meta Quest fin 2022 :

https://wccftech.com/the-walking-dea...to-vr-devices/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il n’y a pas que Microsoft qui essaie de mettre *des pubs dans les jeux free-to-play*, Sony aussi :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...station-games/

*Among Us VR* sortira bien à la fin de l’année sur Meta Quest 2 :

https://www.thegamer.com/among-us-vr-quest-2/




Bande-annonce pour l’action-RPG *RUINSMAGUS*, qui doit sortir sur SteamVR et Quest cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/ruin...teaser-trailer




*NFL Pro Era* n’est pas une simulation de bilboquet et a été annoncé pour cet automne sur Meta Quest et PS VR :

https://www.polygon.com/23033764/nfl...st-playstation




Le city-builder *Cities VR* sortira sur Meta Quest 2 le 28 Avril :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/20/c...-meta-quest-2/




Voilà les rework des héros Doomfist et Orisa pour *Overwatch 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-how-do...n-overwatch-2/

----------


## Ruvon

> Quelques screeenshots pour *Return To Monkey Island* :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...monkey-island/
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content...eenshots-1.jpg
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content...eenshots-2.jpg
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content...eenshots-3.jpg
> ...


DSOGaming, qui pique allègrement les images issues de l'interview sur Adventure Gamers postée ici la semaine dernière, pour faire genre "on vient de les découvrir"  :Clap: 

https://adventuregamers.com/articles...-monkey-island




> 


Sympa. Ce style me parle plus, même si les graphismes de Monkey Island 2 original restent au-dessus pour moi.

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Le *dock du Steam Deck* a maintenant 3 ports USB-A 3.1 et plus un seul et 2 ports USB 2.0. Il permet aussi l’utilisation de l’Ethernet Gigabite :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-dock...abit-ethernet/

*Amazon* recrute pour se lancer dans le hardware pour la réalité augmentée et la réalité virtuelle :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ar-vr-product/

Il est maintenant possible de mettre à jour le firmware des manettes *DualSense* sur PC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-firmware-pc/

*Digimon Survive* sortira le 29 Juillet en occident sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://noisypixel.net/digimon-survi...-english-west/




*Nvidia* utilise des IA pour créer ses prochains GPU :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-gpu-...-human-design/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Pour les 25 ans de la série *Personna*, Atlus présente … Un bain de bouche … Un message subtil à adresser ? :

https://noisypixel.net/persona-25-ye...wash-revealed/



Des cartes-cadeaux *Twitch* permettant d’offrir des bits aux streameurs sont disponibles en Grande Bretagne, au Canada et en Australie :

https://gamerant.com/twitch-makes-gi...and-australia/

*L’esport* devrait générer 1.38 milliards de dollars de revenus d’ici la fin de l’année :

https://wccftech.com/report-esports-...ents-flourish/

Chris Novak, le directeur de la recherche et développement de *Xbox*, quitte la compagnie :

https://www.gamesradar.com/key-xbox-...most-20-years/

https://www.polygon.com/23032055/xbo...osoft-20-years

La page wikipedia de *Nadeo*, le studio de développement de *Trackmania*, ne parle plus de l’enquête de Numerama sur les accusations de management toxique de la part de son dirigeant, Florent Castelnérac. Je vous remets aussi l’enquête :

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...e-enquete.html

https://www.numerama.com/politique/6...rackmania.html


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Netflix* a perdu 200.000 abonnés sur le dernier trimestre, et prévoie d’en perdre encore 2 millions … Et bon, c’est de la faute au partage de compte, puisque 100 millions de foyers ne paieraient par leur abonnement :

https://www.thegamer.com/netflix-lost-subscribers/

https://www.polygon.com/23033421/net...ubscriber-loss

D’ailleurs, *Netlfix* envisage d’intégrer de la publicité pour des abonnements moins chers :

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...te-arrive.html

Suite à l’annonce, l’action de *Netlfix* a perdu 37% :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...mmeting-stock/

HiQ Labs peut continuer à récupérer les infos disponibles publiquement sur les profils *LinkedIn* pour déterminer les employés qui ont le plus de chances d’être la cible de chasseurs de têtes :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...g-judges-rule/

La chaine *Youtube* de John Lee, le seul candidat à l’élection de « chef éxécutif » de Hong Kong. C’est sûrement en rapport avec des sanctions prises par les USA contre la Chine en 2020 :

https://gizmodo.com/youtube-shuts-do...der-1848817980

*Heardle* oui, mais uniquement avec des musiques de jeux vidéo :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/vi.../1100-6502634/

https://twitter.com/g0m/status/15160...100-6502634%2F

----------


## Bart

Ah merde ils ont gardé le joueur volant sur le Saints Row, donc on sera plus sur la lignée du 3/4 au lieu du retour au 1/2...  ::sad::  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Silver

> Ah merde ils ont gardé le joueur volant sur le Saints Row, donc on sera plus sur la lignée du 3/4 au lieu du retour au 1/2...


Il ne vole pas, c'est une wingsuit. Par contre, on pourra ajouter un siège éjectable sur les voitures pour passer directement à la wingsuit.  :Cigare:

----------


## ExPanda

> Une preview de *Old Skies*, le prochain Point&Click de Wadjet Eye.
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/old-ski...ck-time-travel


Jesse Faden ?  ::huh:: 





> *Moss: Book II* sortira sur Meta Quest 2 cet été :
> 
> https://fr.ign.com/moss-book-2/59309...r-meta-quest-2
> 
> https://youtu.be/qp5RSZES1v4


Moss  :Mellow2: 
Par contre le nombre d'exclus Quest dans les news me fait un peu peur. On a eu Alyx, et maintenant l'ambition des jeux VR c'est sur du matos portable.  ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

J'avais vu passer ce jeu de déduction sociale *Dread Hunger* aka "Among Us monte à bord du Terror, ça tourne mal", mais je ne savais pas qu'il avait atteint le million de ventes et la centaine de millier de joueurs quotidiens... grâce aux joueurs chinois.



https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...-1-million?s=r

----------


## Baalim

> Jesse Faden ? 
> https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/co.../New_Jesse.png
> 
> Moss 
> Par contre le nombre d'exclus Quest dans les news me fait un peu peur. On a eu Alyx, et maintenant l'ambition des jeux VR c'est sur du matos portable.


Même réflexion et même déception.  :tired:

----------


## makiayoyo

> Moss 
> Par contre le nombre d'exclus Quest dans les news me fait un peu peur. On a eu Alyx, et maintenant l'ambition des jeux VR c'est sur du matos portable.


Il est temps que Quest passe un peu à l'offensive avec son catalogue, je passe sur la boutique toutes les 2-3 semaines, j'ai l'impression que rien ne sort  ::sad::  alors que le casque est si bien

----------


## Ruvon

*HowToMarketAGame* a étudié les* tendances 2022 sur Steam*, sur les genres les plus populaires et ceux qui rapportent le plus.

Sans surprise, la Baalimcorp mène au nombre de jeux sortis  :tired: 



https://howtomarketagame.com/2022/04...steam-in-2022/

----------


## SaturnNitrik

> 


C'est QUOI ce BORDEL ? 

Le trailer est génial, jme dit tiens je vais peut être craquer et je tombe la dessus.
Putain SEGA, vous le faites exprès en fait ?? Dés que ca touche à Sonic vous faites de la merde ?

Déjà 40€ c'est cher pour des trucs jouable en émulation (j'ai les originaux j'ai le droit  ::trollface:: ). 

Mais en fait pour 40 boules y'a même pas tous les trucs du trailer ????? SERIEUX ????  :Gerbe:

----------


## isiboy

Ce jeu était incroyable à l'époque ! Aujourd'hui, il joue seulement sur la nostalgie. Pas besoin de quelque chose de quali quand il y a de la nostalgie derrière...un peu comme avec spider man NWH.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est QUOI ce BORDEL ? 
> 
> Le trailer est génial, jme dit tiens je vais peut être craquer et je tombe la dessus.
> Putain SEGA, vous le faites exprès en fait ?? Dés que ca touche à Sonic vous faites de la merde ?
> 
> Déjà 40€ c'est cher pour des trucs jouable en émulation (j'ai les originaux j'ai le droit ). 
> 
> Mais en fait pour 40 boules y'a même pas tous les trucs du trailer ????? SERIEUX ????


Attends qu'ils rajoutent les NFT pour 20€ de plus  ::ninja:: 

https://kotaku.com/nfts-sega-crypto-...cam-1848775352

----------


## Ruvon

Le DLC du survival / citybuilder *Endzone - A World Apart*, intitulé *Distant Places*, sortira le 17 mai pour 8€. On pourra y faire des tours en ballon et il ajoutera de nouvelles ressources ainsi qu'une douzaine d'expéditions dans des endroits pas tout près comme le suggère le titre.

Sur Steam et GoG.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...istant_Places/

https://www.gog.com/en/game/endzone_...distant_places



Vroom ? Vroom vroom vroom vroom ? Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom ! VROOOOOOOOOM VROOOOOOOM !!

Comment ? Non je disais, pendant que ton engin de la mort fait beaucoup trop de bruit en passant dans ma rue, que *MotoGP 22* vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1710580/MotoGP22/





C'est l'heure de la V1.0 pour le jeu de casse *Teardown*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1167630/Teardown/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Attends qu'ils rajoutent les NFT pour 20€ de plus 
> 
> https://kotaku.com/nfts-sega-crypto-...cam-1848775352


Related :

----------


## runner

Embracer continue ses achats. Lost Boys est racheté par Gearbox qui appartient à Embracer.
https://wccftech.com/gearbox-acquire...s-interactive/

----------


## MeL

Désolé si c'est déjà passé : sortie le 21 juin de Shadowrun Trilogy.
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050848611.html
Je ne sais pas si c'est un remaster avec quelques améliorations (VF notamment) ou une simple compilation de titres maintes fois donnés (EGS ou GOG).

----------


## Ruvon

> Désolé si c'est déjà passé : sortie le 21 juin de Shadowrun Trilogy.
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050848611.html
> Je ne sais pas si c'est un remaster avec quelques améliorations (VF notamment) ou une simple compilation de titres maintes fois donnés (EGS ou GOG).


Ce sont les trois Shadowrun (Returns, Dragonfall, Hong Kong) adaptés sur consoles (graphismes adaptés au support, optimisation des perfs et contrôles adaptés aux pad). Sortie sur Switch, les XBox et les PS.

Cette info ne concerne pas les joueurs PC. En tous cas pas selon la source que j'ai. Je ne sais pas ce que veut dire Gamekult en parlant aussi de PC.

Edit : le lien officiel https://www.paradoxinteractive.com/g...-trilogy/about

----------


## MeL

Ok, effectivement ce doit être une erreur de leur part... peut-être dû à la sortie sur Game Pass.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ok, effectivement ce doit être une erreur de leur part... peut-être dû à la sortie sur Game Pass.


Ah peut-être pour le Game Pass en effet. Logiquement ça devrait correspondre aux 3 jeux dans leurs dernières versions Director's Enhancées Cuttées...

----------


## Erkin_

::o:   ::o:   ::o:  
Un nouveau The hunter like !





> Dozens of strikingly detailed animal species with realistic behavior models for a truly immersive hunting experience
>     Enjoy your perfect hunting adventure among friends in co-op mode
>     Hunt like a pro with features that highlight animal signs, blood splatter analysis, and shot review with the rewindable bullet camera
>     Two vast hunting territories with 55 square miles each
>     Realistic ballistics and bullet physics simulation
>     Sophisticated natural animal animations and reactions when sensing the players presence
>     A compelling story about the struggles of a family hunting business, and the rivalry and friendships that surround it
>     Complex Trophy system generates unique antlers and horns based on multiple factors like fitness and age
>     Shot review with the rewindable bullet camera





> “With Way of the Hunter, we are going to start a new franchise. The Way of the Hunter franchise finally gives this expansive audience of players a hunting experience as rich in story-telling as it is realistic in ballistic simulation. To create the best game possible, we’ve assembled a seasoned team of skilled professionals, who worked on games like DayZ or the Cabela’s hunting games before.”





> Players will take on the role of a seasoned hunter who has just taken over his grandfather’s hunting cabin and the opportunity to proceed with the family tradition of selling high-quality game meat. A variety of biomes provide the player with a vast area of beautiful nature to explore. The hunter is challenged with observing animal tracks while carefully stalking and avoiding detection from the razor-sharp senses of his prey.
> 
>     Way of the Hunter‘s large selection of authentic hunting equipment and weapons, including licensed guns and scopes, are amplified by realistic handling of firearms and bullet physics. The game features two, vast, open-world hunting territories—one in the United States and one in Europe—each 55 square miles (140 km²) in size and boasting its own simulated wildlife ecosystem. Co-op multiplayer mode allows players to venture out into awe-inspiring nature and share the thrill of the chase during their greatest hunting adventures.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour info, c'est développé par des slovaques, Nine Rock Games, dont c'est le premier jeu :




> New game development studio headquartered in Bratislava, the capital of Slovakia.
> Founded by THQ Nordic and Slovak game industry veterans.


La page Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_the_Hunter/

GoG :

https://www.gog.com/game/way_of_the_hunter

Et EGS mais ça intéresse qui ?  ::ninja:: 

Site officiel :

https://www.wayofthehunter.com

ET DES CANARDS §§

----------


## Ruvon

*Rail Route: The Story of Jozic*, stand-alone prequel de Rail Route, un jeu de gestion de flux ferroviaire, sortira le 21 juin (je vous ai mis une image plus parlante que la miniature Youtube, cliquez dessus pour voir le trailer).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tory_of_Jozic/





*Ultra Age*, un Hack&Slash à la troisième personne où on tape avec des marteaux qui font huit fois notre poids, sortira le 27 avril d'après la page Steam, le 28 d'après le trailer, mettez-vous d'accord  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1683100/Ultra_Age/





Des nouvelles du jeu de bouseux préféré d'ackboo, *Medieval Dynasty*, avec le *mode coop annoncé*, la prochaine MAJ *Heir Update* et la nouvelle roadmap.




> But until the current update cycle's finale is heralded with the co-op mode, there are still a few more important milestones readied for Medieval Dynasty. These include the "Heir Update", which will add even more depth to the impressive dynasty feature, as well as the console versions of the survival hit.
> 
> Features:
> Beautiful and realistic open world 3D landscape with state-of-the-art graphicsFull 4 seasons with day/night cycle and realistic weather conditionsInteractive environment with trees to fell, various fruit to pluck, stones to collect, caves to explore and many more18 different buildings with various levels from hay shacks to full stone mansionsOver 60 pieces of equipment to craft, including weapons, tools, furniture and clothingRealistic wildlife interaction with plenty of different animals such as wolves, wild boars, deer, rabbits and othersAll activities will impact on food, water, health and endurance statusDetailed skill tree for individual character developmentUnique events and decisions with direct impact on gameplayDynasty reputation system triggering events with the kingQuests, trade and economy, sandbox option, social connections to NPCs and many more






*SENTRY*, un action-defense FPS où on doit repousser des vagues de méchants dans un vaisseau spatial, annoncé pour 2023.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1252680/SENTRY/





Le DLC *Necrons* pour *Warhammer 40,000: Battlesector* doit sortir aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ctor__Necrons/





*Ganryu 2: Hakuma Kojiro*, suite du jeu sorti sur NEOGEO, jeu de baston old school farci avec des phases de shmup, sortira demain sur console et sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1856910/Ganryu_2/





*Lumote: The Mastermote Chronicles*, un jeu de puzzle en 3D tout mignon, après avoir été repoussé plusieurs fois visiblement, est sorti sur console et PC un peu partout.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...te_Chronicles/





Déjà présenté ici, le générateur de dilemme moral *Trolley Problem, Inc.* est sorti aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...y_Problem_Inc/





*LEGO® Star Wars™: The Skywalker Saga* se la pète en annonçant 3,2 Millions de ventes en deux semaines.

https://www.canardpc.com/news/telex-40109



La *PDXCON 2022* de Paradox ce sera le 2 et 3 septembre à Stockholm, avec la possibilité d'être parmi les premiers à jouer à Victoria 3. Sauf si on a déjà pécho le jeu leaké ces dernières semaines, mais c'est une autre histoire.

https://www.paradoxinteractive.com/pdxcon





*Dwerve*, la turret-building troll-slaying adventure en pixel art, sortira le 31 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1132760/Dwerve/





Les indés sont invités à développer leur jeu dans le *World of Darknes*s de *Vampire: The Masquerade* dans le programme *Unbound*, et à vendre leurs créations sur Itch.io. Déjà 6 titres mis en avant de cette façon à découvrir avec du shooter, du puzzle, du survival...



https://www.worldofdarkness.com/unbound

https://worldofdarkness.itch.io



Début de l'event *Art of Strategy* dans *World of Tanks*.

----------


## Ruvon

*orbit.industries*, un jeu de gestion / builder de base spatiale, vient de sortir. Démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...bitindustries/





*Terraformers*, colony sim / city builder martien, sortira un peu plus tard aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Terraformers/





*DEADCRAFT*, un survival où on crafte des trucs à partir des zombies dans une ambiance JRPG, annoncé pour le 19 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1702260/DEADCRAFT/





*Chernobylite* sort sur console mais a surtout droit à une version Enhanced gratuite sur PC avec graphismes améliorés.





Sortie d'Early Access (et sur Switch) de *Revita*, le twin-stick roguelite platformer pixelartisé.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1175460/Revita/





Annonce de *Dome Keeper*, un roguelite pour mineur, enfin vous m'avez compris, pour cet automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1637320/Dome_Keeper/





*Atari* annonce *Gravitar: Recharged* pour les nostalgiques.





Nouveau trailer avec du gameplay pour *Ballads of Hongye*, city builder en Chine ancienne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ads_of_Hongye/





Codemasters et Electronic Arts annoncent *F1 22* pour le 1er juillet. Vroom vroom ah pardon je l'ai déjà faite.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1692250/F1_22/




*
Evil Dead: The Game* balance 10 minutes de gameplay avec Bruce Campbell, le vrai.





Le prochain DLC de *Stellaris*, *Overlord*, sortira le 12 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aris_Overlord/





Présentation du à venir *Outriders : Worldslayer*, l'upgrade pour le jeu auquel plus personne ne joue.

----------


## Sharn

Parce que j'aime bien partager de la vidéo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Parce que j'aime bien partager de la vidéo. 
> https://youtu.be/tpQ9vyUkB4E


Intéressante cette vidéo qui parle beaucoup de jeux vidéo  :;): 



*Asterigos: Curse Of The Stars*, un Souls-like mais avec plus de 4 couleurs, annoncé pour cet automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._of_the_Stars/





Sortie d'*Anuchard*, un Action RPG aspect rétro.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1386620/Anuchard/





Le DLC *Pets* pour *House Flipper*, avec comme son nom l'indique, des animaux moches, sortira le 12 mai. On attend qu'ackboo nous construise la maison de Rio en stream.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...per__Pets_DLC/





Un bout d'histoire de *Baldur's Gate 3*.

----------


## Ruvon

Des pages Steam apparues aujourd'hui :






> Une preview de *Old Skies*, le prochain Point&Click de Wadjet Eye.
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/old-ski...ck-time-travel


Hop, la page Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1346360/Old_Skies/



*Wild Woods*, un roguelite en coop où il faut faire avancer une caravane édité par Daedalic, a une page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1975580/Wild_Woods/





*Cleromancy*, un roguelite aux combats en tour par tour, avec des graphismes bien sympas, par un studio français, prévu pour le 31 octobre. Démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1745020/Cleromancy/





Suite de *Do Not Feed the Monkeys*, voici *Do Not Feed the Monkeys 2099*. Pas encore de trailer, annoncé pour l'automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Monkeys_2099/





*Potionomics*, un deckbuilder de potions, lui aussi annoncé pour l'automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1874490/Potionomics/





Le chapitre 2 de *looK INside*, jeu narratif par Unexpected (As Far As The Eye).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...de__Chapter_2/





Nouveau jeu des auteurs d'Insurmountable : *Catch Me!*, un couch party game où on joue au loup.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1741160/Catch_Me/

----------


## Stelarc

> [B]
> *Ultra Age*, un Hack&Slash à la troisième personne où on tape avec des marteaux qui font huit fois notre poids, sortira le 27 avril d'après la page Steam, le 28 d'après le trailer, mettez-vous d'accord


Ouais un Beat them all quoi. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi 21 Avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Les personnages de *Saint Row* seront personnalisables de partout. Oui, là aussi et surtout, évidemment. Ha, les flingues et les voitures aussi sont customisables :

https://www.pcgamer.com/saints-row-w...ipple-censors/




La simulation de vie *Nobody: The Turnaround*, surtout connu pour avoir eu 45.000 joueurs sur sa démo lors du dernier Steam Nest Fest, sortira cet automne sur Steam, où la démo est toujours disponible :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nobody-the-...d/release-date

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Turnaround/




Le FPS *Bonelab* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Meta Quest :

https://nofrag.com/les-developpeurs-...re-vr-bonelab/




Le jeu d’infiltration *Espire 2* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Meta Quest :

https://nofrag.com/tripwire-annonce-...tration-en-vr/




*Oddworld: Soulstorm Enhanced Edition*, exclusivité Epic, va sortir un de ces jours sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/oddworld-soul...to-steam-soon/

----------


## KOUB

Les zombies étaient trop faciles à tuer dans* Hunt : Showdown*. Du coup, ils auront des flingues en plus dans la future mise à jour 1.8.1 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/hunt-showdo...-pistol-grunts




Juste pour dire, Devolver a présenté, comme pour Sonic Origins, les différentes options d’achat de *Trek To Yomi*. Juste pour dire :





Les joueurs n’étaient vraiment pas contents des nouveautés coincées dans un DLC pour la collection *Sonics Origins*. Sega a donc précisé que le Start Dash Pack, qui contient quelques machins, est gratuit si vous précommandez le jeu. Sonic Origins aura d’ailleurs droit à la protection Denuvo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sega-quietly...ins-dlc-chart/

https://gamerant.com/sonic-origins-d...order-bonuses/



https://www.thegamer.com/sonic-origi...-drm-pc-steam/

30 secondes de *Skate 4* en pre-alpha :

https://www.pcgamer.com/check-out-th...-in-pre-alpha/





Un mode de jeu devrait d’ailleurs permettre de créer ses propres skateparks :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ee-skate-mode/

Le free-to-play *Ni no Kuni : Cross Worlds* sortira au début de l’été sur PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848633.html




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Honkai : Star Rail*, le rpochain jeu free-to-play sur PC, iOS et Android d’HoYoverse. Cette fois, y aura du tour par tour :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050848617.html




La Glaivière (traduction approximative) devait arriver aujourd’hui avec la mise à jour du jour sur *Lost Ark* mais a finalement été repoussée :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark/glaivier-release-date




*EDIT : L'annulation a en fait été finalement annulée.*

Le jeu de stratégie *Phoenix Point* recevra le support officiel des mods cet été. Les mods sont déjà disponibles sur le jeu, on parle plutôt d’outils de modding officiels :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/phoenix-poi...steam-workshop

Le FPS coop *The Anacrusis* a reçu un mode hordes et quelques autres trucs dans la mise à jour du jour :

https://nofrag.com/the-anacrusis-rec...u-mode-de-jeu/

----------


## Croaker

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Honkai : Star Rail*, le rpochain jeu free-to-play sur PC, iOS et Android d’HoYoverse. Cette fois, y aura du tour par tour :
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050848617.html


Ils sortent la démo de 7 mars le 21 avril, on voit bien que le covid a un gros effet négatif à Shanghai en ce moment. (  ::ninja:: )

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS *Postal, Brain Damaged* sortira le 9 Juin sur Steam, où une démo jouable est toujours disponible. Toujours autant de Pipi et de Caca mais ce n’est pas par RWS :

https://nofrag.com/postal-brain-dama...ira-le-9-juin/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Brain_Damaged/




Quelques infos sur le développement d’*Escape From Tarkov* venant d’un questions/réponses sur les forums du jeu :

https://nofrag.com/quelques-question...e-from-tarkov/

https://forum.escapefromtarkov.com/t...a-with-nikita/

Le futur mode keymaster’s game pour *Prop Night* est un jeu de cache-cache en 4 contre 4 :

https://nofrag.com/propnight-va-accu...u-mode-de-jeu/

La séquence de fin d’un jeu oublié des années 2000, *Kingdom Hearts V-Cast*, sorti uniquement sur un service de Verizon a refait surface en ligne :

https://noisypixel.net/kingdom-heart...e-final-stage/




King Kong et Godzilla, le 11 Mai, dans *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...coming-in-may/








*House of the Dead Remake* sortira sur PS4, Xbox One, PC et Stadia le 28 Avril :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-pc-next-week/




*Apex Legends* tease des trucs (des spectres, qui sont des soldats-robots de Titanfall 2) pour la Saison 13, qui devrait commencer début Mai :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ti.../1100-6502664/





Le jeu d’action-aventures *Ultra Age*, disponible sur PS4 et Switch, sortira sur Steam le 28 Avril :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/ultr...nches-april-28

----------


## Ruvon

Voilà une bonne nouvelle :

Une suite à *Tales from the Borderlands* est annoncée par Gearbox pour cette année !

----------


## KOUB

*Big Boy Boxing* est un jeu de boxe et non d’emballage ou de concours de soldes, qui sortira dans l’année sur Steam, où une démo jouable est déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/big...rrant-carriere

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ig_Boy_Boxing/




Le prologue gratuit du tactical *RPG Vanaris Tactics* est sorti sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ics__Prologue/

Une road map pour Medieval Dinasty :



Le DLC des Nécrons est sorti aujourd’hui pour *Warhammer 40,000: Battlesector*, en même temps qu’une mise à jour gratuite contenant la campagne Planetary Supremacy :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-40...0ks-best-army/

*Chernobylite* vient de passer gratuitement en version améliorée sur PC, avec Ray-Tracing et tout ça, suite à la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamer.com/chernobylite...cing-and-more/




3.2 millions de copies vendues pour *LEGO Star Wars : La Saga Skywalker*. En deux semaines :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848647.html

Le jeu de plateformes *Kao the Kangaroo* sortira le 27 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848657.html




La compilation *Klonoa Phantasy Reverie Series*, qui sort le 8 Juillet sur PC et toutes les consoles, aura plusieurs niveaux de difficulté :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050848653.html

https://www.actugaming.net/klonoa-ph...ndiale-493653/

Présentation des nouveaux modes de jeu pour la 2ème saison de *Halo Infinite*, qui commence le 3 Mai :

https://nofrag.com/halo-infinite-pre...e-sa-saison-2/




Le fast-FPS *MEATGRINDER* a été annoncé pour le 4ème trimestre de 2022 :

https://nofrag.com/meatgrinder-quand...ontre-mad-max/





Le jeu de cambriolage mais surtout de destruction en voxels *Teardown* est sorti d’accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/teardown-est-sorti-dacces-anticipe/

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG avec des zombies *Deadcraft* a été annoncé pour le 19 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/xseed-deadcra...iler-gameplay/




*Lost Ark* a reçu comme des gens bien informés le supposait, un battle pass nommé Ark Pass, payable en monnaie du jeu, avec deux niveaux premiums :

https://gamerant.com/lost-ark-battle-pass/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un mode battle royale PvPvE nommé Tatanka pour *Halo Infinite* aurait commencé son développement en 2020 :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-t...battle-royale/

Le roguelike *Loopmancer* doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://gamerant.com/loopmancer-is-a...ked-roguelike/




La possibilité de jouer à la démo de *Stranger Of Paradise Final Fantasy Origin* est étendue jusqu’au 31 Mai. La démo est disponible uniquement sur PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.destructoid.com/the-stra...been-extended/





Une nouvelle béta fermée de *Torchlight: Infinite* commencera le 25 Avril :

https://wccftech.com/torchlight-infi...eta-next-week/




L’abonnement de cloud gaming *GeForce Now* a reçu 8 nouveaux jeux aujourd’hui dont God Of War :

https://wccftech.com/geforce-now-bri...nt-play-demos/

*F1 2022* sortira le 1er Juillet, avec un mode VR sur PC (Oculus Rift et HTC Vive) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...more-revealed/




Présentation du DLC Worldslayer pour le looter-shooter en coop *Outriders*, qui sort le 30 Juin :

https://www.thegamer.com/outriders-w...-release-date/




Laryan a confirmé pendant le Dungeons & Dragons Direct que *Baldur’s Gate 3* sortirait d’accès anticipé en 2023 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ba.../1100-6502667/

Vous apprendrez que le cul d’Ash Williams dans *Evil Dead: The Game* a été changé pour être approuvé par Bruce Campbell :

https://www.thegamer.com/evil-dead-t...ruce-campbell/

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG *Asterigos: Curse of the Stars* a été annoncé pour cet automne sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/aste...x-one-versions




Le jeu de chasse *Way of the Hunter* a été annoncé sur PS5, Xbox Series et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/thq-...-series-and-pc




L’action-RPG *Sword of the Necromancer: Revenant*, suite du jeu du même nom sans revenant dedans, a été annoncé sur toutes les consoles et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/3d-a...box-one-and-pc

L’extension Overlord pour *Stellaris* sortira le 12 Mai :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stellaris/o...d-release-date




*Xenoblade Chronicles 3* est classé « pour adolescents » aux USA :

https://noisypixel.net/xenoblade-chr...ting-revealed/

Certains redesign de héros ne seront pas fini pour la béta d’*Overwatch 2* :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-2-her...eta-not-ready/

Le roguelite *Eyes In The Dark: The Curious Case Of One Victoria Bloom* sortira le 14 Juillet sur PC. Les configurations requises et conseillées, pas bien gourmandes, sont dans l’article :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ge.../1100-6502696/




Le looter-shooter *Relic Hunters Legend* sera édité par Gearbox Publishing et sortira un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/gear...-legend-for-pc

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais un Beat them all quoi.


Beat Them Up  :X1:

----------


## Vroum

> La Glaivière (traduction approximative) devait arriver aujourd’hui avec la mise à jour du jour sur *Lost Ark* mais a finalement été repoussée :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark/glaivier-release-date
> 
> https://youtu.be/MPv6P4zhB9o


Elle est bien sortie à temps, le délai étant annulé quelques heures après son annonce.

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

L’Oculus Quest 2 doit bientôt recevoir une mise à jour pour améliorer le suivi des mouvements des mains :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/oculus/ques...-hand-tracking




Un gros paquet de modèles de *PC Portables Lenovo* ont des tas de portes dérobées :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/len...s-2055955.html


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Un juge a annulé la poursuite des investisseurs contre *Activision Blizzard* concernant le fait d’avoir caché la connaissance de ce que l’enquête de la Californie allait donner concernant le management toxique, le harcèlement et le sexisme :

https://gamerant.com/judge-dismisses...sion-blizzard/

*Koei Tecmo* augmente les salaires de tous ses employés de 23% en moyenne. Le but est, comme pour les autres compagnies, de séduire les candidats. Il faut dire que ce secteur cumule les défauts des conditions de travail au Japon, déjà pas terribles de base, avec celles du jeu vidéo :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050848631.html

*Gearbox* va acheter le studio Lost Boys Interactive :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ys-interactive

La prochaine *AG French Direct* aura lieu le 6 Mai :

https://www.actugaming.net/ag-french...2-date-493159/

Pour ses 50 ans, la *Konami Holdings Corporation* pourrait changer de nom et devenir … la Konami Group Corporation, si les actionnaires veulent bien :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...h-anniversary/

Le conseil d’administration d’*Activision-Blizzard* a toujours pleine confiance en Bobby Kotick, même après avoir appris pour la mesure d’éloignement dont il fait l’objet de la part de son ex :

https://www.thegamer.com/activision-...raining-order/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Redactle*, c’est Wordle … Mais avec un article Wikipédia complet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/redactle-is-...ds-of-guesses/

La *FAA* a déterminé que le youtubeur Trevor Jacob a volontairement crashé son avion pour une vidéo. Son permis de piloter a été révoqué :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/20/u...ane-crash.html

La plateforme d’échange de cryptomonnaies *Binance* a eu un nouveau logo … Avant de se rendre compte à quoi ça ressemblait et de le retirer … Ce qui m’atterre toujours, c’est la chaîne de gens payés très cher, plus que ce que vous faites en un an à la semaine, dont aucun n’a vu le problème. Ça m’époustoufle à chaque fois :

https://gizmodo.com/cringe-binance-q...emb-1848823125





Je ne dis pas que certains milliardaires ont envie de devenir des méchants de James Bond … mais quand même, certains produits à destination des très riches me font me demander qui veut :

https://gizmodo.com/private-submarin...ple-1848822793



Il est maintenant possible de refuser en un seul clic tous les cookies sur *Google Search* et *Youtube* :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...d-un-coup.html

*Elon Musk* promet des Taxis automatiques pour 2024 … Ils devaient être presque prêts en 2014 déjà :

https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-says-t...n-h-1848823587

----------


## Azerty

Sortie de la campagne nécrons pour W40 Battlesector, pour 12 balles 50.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ctor__Necrons/

----------


## Maximelene

> *Redactle*, c’est Wordle … Mais avec un article Wikipédia complet :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/redactle-is-...ds-of-guesses/


C'est à la fois génial et horrible.  ::o:

----------


## runner

Vivement *Encyclopedle* la version devine  une encyclopédie en entier. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

_On n'oublie pas de cliquer sur les images pour ouvrir les vidéos_



Un dev diary sur *Company of Heroes 3* sur l'artistisme et l'authenticité des armes. Pas passionnant mais ça peut intéresser quelqu'un.





*Back to the Dawn*, un RPG indé carcéral, anthropomorphe et pixelartisé prévu pour 2023, vient de lancer une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...k_to_the_Dawn/





*Two Point Campus* se la joue Poudlard avec ce trailer sur les cours de magie.





Sortie de *Turbo Overkill*, le fast FPS cocaïné publié par Apogee. Vous pouvez jeter une oreille à l'OST.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...urbo_Overkill/





*Dying Light 2 Stay Human* annonce 5 millions de ventes un mois après sa sortie.





https://twitter.com/DyingLightGame/s...33689726517249



Une semaine de promos pour l'anniversaire des 10 ans de *Plug In Digital*, ça commence à 19h :

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/plugindigital2022




> During this week players can purchase The Forgotten City for 30% off, NeuroVoider for 75% off, Dead In Vinland for 78% off, Edge Of Eternity for 45% off, The Dungeon Of Naheulbeuk: The Amulet Of Chaos for 50% off, Ashwalkers for 35% off, and more.  
> 
> PID Games on sale include: Alba: A Wildlife Adventure for 50% off, Yono and the Celestial Elephants for 80% off, Epistory for 75% off, Nanotale for 35% off, Paper Beast: Folded Edition for 55% off, and Pompom! for 34% off, among others.




Et *Daedalic* fête ses 15 ans de la même manière, mais eux en ont fait une vidéo en plus :

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/PublisherSale22





*Chained Echoes*, un RPG avec combats JRPGesques dont j'aime bien les graphismes, annonce une sortie dans un mois en "BER". Donc pas avant septembre, mais avant la fin de l'année.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hained_Echoes/





*Mutant Football League 2* annoncé, mais le développement est basé à Kyiv, donc c'est pas pour demain.





https://twitter.com/IGN/status/1517111160256057344



Annonce de *RIN: The Last Child*, un nouveau metroidvania, pour septembre. Pas foufou les animations.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Last_Child/





Annonce de *BRUTAL JOHN*, un Fast FPS retro bas du front, par des anciens de 3D Realms. Après Serious Sam, Brutal John, vivement Cruel Bruce et Philosopher Jack.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1859620/BRUTAL_JOHN/





Trailer pour la sortie du DLC *THROUGH THE ASHES* pour *PATHFINDER: WRATH OF THE RIGHTEOUS*. Les premiers retours se plaignent fort des puzzles par contre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ugh_the_Ashes/





Le metroidvania *Koumajou Remilia Scarlet Symphony*, remaster du jeu de 2009, toujours prévu pour le 28 juillet, a maintenant une page Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rlet_Symphony/





Sortie d'Early Access pour *Winkeltje: The Little Shop*, jeu de gestion de magasin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...e_Little_Shop/





Annonce de *No Return*, un jeu de flippe qui se passe en Chine, et non, dans le jeu l'horreur ne vient pas du confinement forcé par le gouvernement. Prévu pour cet automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1967220/No_Return/

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, une caméra qui tourne autour d'un vaisseau de *Homeworld 3*, le Khar-Kushan Mothership.





*GoG* annonce accorder des congés à ses employées qui en auraient besoin.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-for-employees



Début du festival *Enter The Dragon* à 19h sur Steam pour des jeux venus de Chine.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/enterthedragon

----------


## Silver

Ubisoft attirerait un potentiel rachat par Blackstone Inc. et KKR & Co., mais aucune négociation sérieuse sur le sujet n'a eu lieu pour le moment :
https://www.bloombergquint.com/busin...uyout-interest

Il en faut peu pour la Bourse qui a fait bondir l'action Ubi de 10% aujourd'hui, même si on reste sur du -40% en 1 an et -11% en 5 ans. La valeur des actions étant revenue à son niveau pré-2017, donc avant les succès d'AC Origins, Watch Dogs 2, For Honor et GR Wildlands.
https://www.google.com/finance/quote/UBI:EPA

----------


## Kriegor

Les frères Guillemot veulent vendre je pense. Lors du dernier bilan, ils s'étaient montrés plus qu'ouverts.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Les frères Guillemot veulent vendre je pense. Lors du dernier bilan, ils s'étaient montrés plus qu'ouverts.


Bonjour !

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi 22 Avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

La sortie de *Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One* sur Xbox est repoussée indéfiniment. La version PS4 sortira elle le 28 Avril :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...war-in-ukraine

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848675.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Un nouveau *Tales From the Borderlands* va sortir dans l’année :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-new-tales-...ing-this-year/





BEAUCOUP de rééquilibrages sont prévus pour *Destiny 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/destiny-2-ne...nce-post-ever/

Si *Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands* est classé « pour adolescents » … C’est à cause des fesses des champignons :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/tiny-tinas-...mushroom-butts

*Aquatico* est un city-builder sous l’eau, prévu pour cet Automne, sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/aqu...tom-of-the-sea




Paradox rend la *licence Vampire: The Masquerade gratuite* à utiliser pour faire un jeu vidéo après avoir remarqué l’implication de la communauté lors de la Vampire-Jam, une game-jam qui ne s’est étrangement pas fait sur la licence de la Soupe Aux Choux. Bon, ils prendront quand même 33% des revenus s’il y en a, mais l’idée est là :

https://www.pcgamer.com/paradox-says...-they-want-to/

Il va y avoir un événement Final Fantasy XI dans *Final Fantasy XIV* du 28 Avril au 18 Mai :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...-rhapsody-2022





Le FPS sur la première guerre mondiale *Isonzo* sortira cet été sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/isonzo-le-fps-wwi...rtira-cet-ete/




*MotoGP 22* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/motogp-22...n-steam-today/




Le jeu de bagarre *Guilty Gear Strive* va rajouter un DLC, Another Story, contenant un nouveau personnage et du contenu narratif, le 29 Avril, uniquement disponible gratuitement avec le Season Pass :

https://noisypixel.net/guilty-gear-s...s-and-release/

Le nouveau record de speedrun pour *Super Mario Bros.* Est à 6min25s :

https://gamerant.com/speedrun-new-su...ndfold-record/




Le jeu d’horreur *No Return* a été annoncé pour cet automne sur PC :

https://gamerant.com/horror-game-no-...ase-halloween/

----------


## KOUB

*Cursed to Golf* sur cet été sur Switch, Xbox et PC, et une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.destructoid.com/cursed-t...-2022-preview/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ursed_to_Golf/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le futur jeu *Star Wars* de *Skydance Media* serait une reprise du projet Ragtag annulé chez Visceral Games, les deux étant dirigés par Amy Hennig :

https://wccftech.com/star-wars-amy-h...agtag-revival/

Les TPS d’infiltration *Syphon Filter*, *Syphon Filter 2*, *Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror* et *Syphon Filter: Logan’s Shadow* ont été évaluées en Corée du Sud pour la PS4. Ça doit avoir avoir avec le nouvel abonnement PS Plus :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-ps4-and-ps5/

*Space Harrier II*, *Shining Force II* and *Sonic Spinball* ont été ajoutés au Nintendo Switch Online Deluxe :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...onic-spinball/




Le jeu de plateformes *Ganryu 2* est disponible sur Switch, PS4 et PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gan...-shadow-dancer




Le jeu de gestion *Godlike Burger* est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/god...repare-clients




Un mod pour jouer jusqu’à 4 en coop à *Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-mod-tur...-op-adventure/

https://www.nexusmods.com/users/49594931

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG *Achilles: Legends Untold* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 12 Mai. La coop en ligne sera implantée dès le départ :

https://www.pcgamer.com/soulslike-ar...y-access-soon/




*Splatoon 3* sortira le 9 Septembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848689.html




Le DLC Octo Expansion pour *Splatoon 2* est d’ailleurs maintenant offert aux abonnés au Nintendo Switch Online Expansion Pack :

https://www.thegamer.com/splatoon-2-...k-subscribers/





L’action-RPG *Asterigos : Curse of the Stars* sortira à l’automne 2022 sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848683.html




Les configurations requise et conseillée pour le 4X-RTS *Dune : Spice Wars*, qui sort en accès anticipé sur Steam le 26 Avril :

https://gamewave.fr/dune-spice-wars/...igurations-pc/

Dans *Two Point Campus*, qui sort le 9 aout sur PC, il y aura un cours de … Sorcellerie :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/two-point-c...izardry-course




Un demake d’*Elden Ring* sur Game Boy :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-game-boy-demake/




5 millions de copies vendues pour *Dying Light 2*, et 20 millions pour *Dying Light* premier du nom :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/dyin...ops-20-million

----------


## KOUB

10 minutes de gameplay pour *Evil Dead : The Game*, commentées par Bruce Campbell :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/evil-dead-1...ore-127172.htm




Snoop Dog Dans *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/call-of-dut...ing-127170.htm




Konami a annoncé deux championnats esport sur *eFootball*, nommé eFootball Championship Pro et Open. Le premier est réservé aux joueurs pros et le deuxième aux amateurs :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/efootball-2...hip-127168.htm




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas … *Ubisoft* travaillerait sur … un jeu PvP en arène … ptêt avec des éléments de Battle Royale … Ils le veulent leur nouveau jeu service …:

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ub.../1100-6502716/

*Ubisoft* ferme un gros tas de serveurs (93) de jeux PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, Wii-U et PC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15663...-se-tourne.htm

Un tas de jeux NES qui devraient être disponibles sur le *Nintendo Switch Online* ont fuité, dont la plupart des Megaman) :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15661...i-la-liste.htm





Le RPG *Chained Echoes* sortira au 4ème trimestre 2022 sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/chai...-switch-and-pc




Un rapide article de France Soir sur le *harcèlement des joueuses en ligne*, et dans l’esport :

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sports/e...e_5082322.html

Un million de téléchargements pour le remake par des fans *Daggerfall Unity*, entré en Alpha publique en 2019 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elder-scrol...scrolls-remake

https://www.dfworkshop.net/category/daggerfall-unity/





Le *PS Plus* de nouvelle génération sera disponible le 22 Juin en Europe :

https://noisypixel.net/new-playstati...eaming-access/

*The Man Man* est un jeu horrifique sur navigateur où vous êtes un Serial Killer sans os :

https://kotaku.com/boneless-murderer...wse-1848829897

https://corpsepile.itch.io/the-man-man

L’événement *Enter The Dragon* commence sur Steam aujourd’hui et finira le 29 Avril. Le but est de faire découvrir les travaux des développeurs chinois :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ste...s-starts-today

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Deliver Us Mars*, qui sortira un jour prochain sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox :





Bande-annonce pour le DLC Trailer Through the Ashes pour *Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*, qui est disponible :

----------


## Momock

C'est cool que les Touhouvanias sortent sur Steam et soient remasterisés (enfin j'imagine que le 2 le sera aussi).

----------


## KOUB

L’action-RPG *Arto* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://fr.ign.com/arto/59380/news/arto-annonce-sur-pc




*Borderlands 3* est maintenant finalement crossplay avec les PlayStations :

https://fr.ign.com/borderlands-3/593...ull-cross-play

Un mod VR pour *Elden Ring* est en préparation :

https://www.pcgamer.com/an-elden-rin...-some-footage/

https://www.patreon.com/realvr




Le record de speedrun de *Minecraft* en coop est maintenant à 1min56s :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/co-op-speedrun




Quelques screenshots des futures cartes nocturnes de *Heel Let Loose* :

https://nofrag.com/hell-let-loose-de...ersions-nuits/





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *l’épisode VR d’Assassin’s Creed* se nommerait Nexus, et permettrait de jouer les assassins des précédents épisodes :

https://www.actugaming.net/assassins...-nexus-493854/

*Life Beyond*, un MMO en développement depuis un moment, est devenu un play to earn de la blockchain suite au rachat du studio Darewise par Animoca Brands :

https://wccftech.com/darewise-reintr...y-to-earn-mmo/




Le RPG *Little Witch in the Woods* sortira en accès anticipé le 16 Mai (ou le 17) sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/litt...cess-on-may-16

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._in_the_Woods/

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

La poursuite contre *PlayStation* pour discrimination sexuelle est renvoyée :

https://kotaku.com/playstation-sony-...-ca-1848827387

*Capcom* a gagné plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale, encore plus que prévu :

https://wccftech.com/capcom-raises-f...onster-hunter/

Où on parle des efforts anti-syndicat de *Nintendo Of America* :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-america-...nlr-1848828975

Où on parle des sous-contractants qui ont eu beaucoup trop de boulot pour réparer les *Joy-Cons qui driftaient aux USA* :





https://kotaku.com/nintendo-switch-j...ace-1848828886

Vous prendrez bien, pour les 20 ans de *Kingdom Hearts*, des verres … à 600$ chaque :

https://www.thegamer.com/kingdom-hea...ses-expensive/







Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, plusieurs compagnies étudient l’achat d’*Ubisoft* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/mu.../1100-6502731/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Mordle*, c’est Wordle … En battle-royale :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-multipla...e-100-players/

Le lobby des fournisseurs internet n’est pas arrivé à trouver un juge de cour d’appel pour bloquer *la loi de neutralité du net de la Californie*. « Non, mais on s’en servira jamais, c’est pour ça qu’on a vraiment besoin que vous nous donniez la possibilité de faire payer les différents contenus plus ou moins cher », c’est pas un argument, il semblerait :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...eutrality-law/

*Google* bloque les applications d’enregistrement d’appels sur son Play Store :

https://gizmodo.com/google-to-remove...ore-1848826443

Certaines applications continuent de se nourrir de vos informations personnelles, même si vous le refusez dans les dernières versions d'*iOS* :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/iph...g-2055971.html

La France est le deuxième meilleur pays à *Heardle*, derrière l’Irlande, et devant la Belgique :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattgar...est-countries/

Les prix demandés par des influenceurs pour faire la pub d’*arnaques aux cryptomonnaies* ont fuité :

https://www.ladn.eu/media-mutants/sh...-leak-twitter/





Les employés de l’*Apple Store* d’Atlanta se sont syndiqués :

https://gamerant.com/apple-store-atlanta-labor-union/

*Dogsdle*, c’est Wordle avec des races de chiens :

https://gamerant.com/wordle-clone-dogsdle-dog-breeds/

----------


## Maalak

> C'est cool que les Touhouvanias sortent sur Steam et soient remasterisés (enfin j'imagine que le 2 le sera aussi).


Je remets d'ailleurs ici le lien vers le topic Touhou, qu'il faut sans doute étendre au-delà des seuls shmups compte-tenu de l'éparpillement de la série dans des genres très divers.
Pour une petite imprégnation de l'univers et des persos, il est possible de le faire via le gatcha Touhou Lost Word. Il est très générique, donc son intérêt est surtout la découverte de l'univers plus que le jeu en lui-même, mais ça peut suffire pour un premier pied dans l'univers.

----------


## Momock

Boah, le mieux comme premier pas ça reste de jouer à Touhou 6 à 8. Et c'est tout aussi gratuit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques nouvelles pages sur Steam, Trailer en cliquant sur l'image.



*10 Minutes Till Dawn*, un Vampire Survivors-like lovecraftien, version gratuite sur Itch.io, j'ai testé c'est plutôt pas mal !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tes_Till_Dawn/

https://flanne.itch.io/10-minutes-till-dawn

Bon par contre va pas falloir trop tirer sur la corde, *20 Minutes Till Dawn*, le même jeu mais pour des sessions de 20 minutes, vient d'apparaitre aussi...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tes_Till_Dawn/





*Sinus*, un action platformer panpan cyberpunk en pixel art plutôt classe.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1966400/Sinus/





*Outpost*, un Tower Defence avec construction de base et pan pan en FPS bien vénère, plutôt joli et avec multi coop. Intrigué.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1566690/Outpost/





*Tale of Witch's Heart*, un Souls-like en 2D graphismes retro. La vidéo est un devlog mais on voit les images bouger, à voir comment ça évolue.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Witchs_Heart/





*The Girl from Arkanya*, un Zelda-like avec un capybara.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._from_Arkanya/





*Strategic Command: American Civil War*, la fameuse série de wargames éditée par Slitherine change de théâtre d'opérations. Pas encore de trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...can_Civil_War/





*Gravitar: Recharged*, le remake d'Atari d'un jeu retro, déjà évoqué sur ce topic, n'avait pas encore sa page Steam dispo, c'est maintenant le cas.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tar_Recharged/





*Spirit & Stone*, city-builder médiéval avec des graphismes sympas et des gros chateaux.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Spirit__Stone/





*Darkverse:Rogue*, roguelite FPS sci fi en pixel art. J'ai pas vraiment d'avis dessus pour l'instant.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...arkverseRogue/





*Cold Engines*, un RTS postapo dans le frigo, avec un design qui me fait penser à Frostpunk qui rencontre Scythe, mais ça reste une impression, à voir ce que ça donne quand ça bouge, parce que pas de trailer encore.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Cold_Engines/





*Shotgun King: The Final Checkmate*, déjà dispo sur Itch.io, ou comment tricher aux échecs en jouant au shotgun. Prévu pour mai sur Steam, démo dispo sur Itch.

https://punkcake.itch.io/shotgun-king

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nal_Checkmate/

----------


## Zerger

> *10 Minutes Till Dawn*, un Vampire Survivors-like lovecraftien, version gratuite sur Itch.io, j'ai testé c'est plutôt pas mal !


J'ai testé et c'est super chouette  ::o: 
Avec un petit feeling de Nuclear Throne !!

Merci pour la découverte, c'est parti en WL

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai testé et c'est super chouette 
> Avec un petit feeling de Nuclear Throne !!
> 
> Merci pour la découverte, c'est parti en WL


De rien, j'ai ouvert un sujet pour la peine : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...Nuclear-Throne

----------


## Ruvon

*Ubisoft* prépare donc bien son battle royale. Le nom du projet apparemment développé à Ubi Bordeaux ?

*Projet Q*.

C'est un hommage à Serge Hascoët ?  ::ninja:: 

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-pro...e-royale-leak/

----------


## Silver

> *Ubisoft* prépare donc bien son battle royale. Le nom du projet apparemment développé à Ubi Bordeaux ?
> 
> *Projet Q*.
> 
> C'est un hommage à Serge Hascoët ? 
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-pro...e-royale-leak/


"Projet Q", ça a l'air de rester dans la lignée de XDfiente.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

*YouTube* et *Google* ont pris une amende de 77.000 et 44.000 euros environ respectivement en Russie car ils n’agissent pas suffisamment contre la « propagande » :

https://www.numerama.com/politique/9...ropagande.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Voilà la nouvelle roadmap pour *Halo Infinite*. La campagne coop est maintenant prévue pour Aout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/new-halo-inf...-op-in-august/



Les prix des abonnements Omega et des Plex augmentent sur *EVE Online*. 1 mois d’abonnement passe de 14.95 à 19.99$ et 4.99$, qui offraient 110 Plex en offrent maintenant 100 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/eve-online-prices-are-going-up/





Le RPG-deckbuilder de gestion de magasin de potions *Potionomics* sortira cet Automne sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/after-years-...g-this-autumn/




Bientôt la 6ème mise à jour pour *Satisfactory*, centrée sur l’exploration, et qui commencera la phase expérimentale en Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/satisfactory/update-6




Dans le jeu de grande stratégie *Victoria 3*, la guerre civile américaine pourra commencer avec le Nord qui fait sécession :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/victoria-3/civil-war-secession

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...l-war.1521383/

Le jeu d’horreur *Remorse: The List* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/le-jeu-dhorreur-h...ist-est-sorti/




Le FPS VR en coop *Requisition* sortira en non-VR, mais sa sortie en accès anticipé est aussi décalée à Septembre :

https://nofrag.com/lacces-anticipe-d...-de-septembre/

*Fibbage 4* fera partie de la collection de jeux sociaux Jackbox Party Pack 9 cet Automne :

https://noisypixel.net/fibbage-4-jackbox-party-pack-9/




Une nouvelle présentation concernant le jeu que tout le monde attendait, *Diablo Immortal*, aura lieu le 25 Avril. Et on va avoir des nouvelles du jeu *Warcraft sur mobiles*. Youhou :

https://www.actugaming.net/diablo-im...ochain-493859/





Ron Gilbert et Dave Grossman parlent de *Return To Monkey Island* :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...waited-return/

Un nouveau dev diary concernant *Company of Heroes 3* :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/company-of-...ell-127185.htm




Mais on le sait déjà, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, que c’est *Kalof Modern Warfare 2* cette année :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...22-tease-ghost

----------


## KOUB

*Tennis Manager 2022* sortira le 17 Mai sur Steam :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/tennis-mana...fos-127187.htm




Du gameplay du *Projet Q* d’Ubisoft, le jeu PvP avec du battle-royale dedans, a leaké et … Heu … Oui, voilà :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ame-project-q/




Le jeu est d’ailleurs maintenant *confirmé par Ubisoft*, qui a ouvert les inscriptions pour les Alpha/Beta … Et il est promis sans NFT « pour l’instant » :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-confirms-project-q/

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...u-q-48470.html





Quelques screenshots pour le FPS *Selaco*, qui sortira un jour prochain sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur le Patreon du jeu :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...hooter-selaco/

https://www.patreon.com/PlaySelaco










*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Le *ZX Spectrum* a 40 ans :

https://twitter.com/github/status/1517764617694556164


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Plus ça va, plus cette histoire de Kardashians et de *Roblox* pue l’arnaque :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-kardashi...essy-and-dumb/

Les 21 testeurs qualité de *Raven Software*, ceux qui n’ont eu ni CDI, ni augmentations de salaire, peuvent voter pour former un syndicat selon le National Labor Relations Board, sans avoir à faire voter tous les autres testeurs qualité d’Activision-Blizzard :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...-union-hearing

*CD Project Red* considère le fait donner des congés pour les cycles menstruels douloureux :

https://gamerant.com/cd-projekt-cons...ave-employees/

*Resident Evil 7* aura droit à une attraction en VR au Tokyo Dome City Attractions :

https://wccftech.com/resident-evil-7...ced-by-capcom/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, pour les *50 ans d’Atari* cet Automne … Une Atari VCS en Lego devrait sortir :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...potted-online/

Un article du Monde sur la demande en hausse concernant les *bandes originales de jeux vidéo en vinyles* :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...7_4408996.html

Suite aux rumeurs d’études de rachats, l’action d’*Ubisoft* a grimpé de 11% :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...keover-report/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Mark Zuckerberg est obsédé par le *Metaverse* :

https://www.thegamer.com/meta-facebo...erg-metaverse/

Où on parle de *Second Life*, le Metaverse d’il y a 20 ans, et surtout d'Ailin Graef, devenue millionnaire grâce au bordel général qu’était le machin :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15651...econd-life.htm

Dans les 3 derniers mois … 1.2 milliards de dollars ont été investis dans des *projets de jeux à NFT* … C’est pour ça que le monde court à sa perte. En accélérant :

https://www.thegamer.com/gaming-nfts...e-1-2-billion/

----------


## Haleks

> Ubisoft attirerait un potentiel rachat par Blackstone Inc. et KKR & Co., mais aucune négociation sérieuse sur le sujet n'a eu lieu pour le moment :
> https://www.bloombergquint.com/busin...uyout-interest
> 
> Il en faut peu pour la Bourse qui a fait bondir l'action Ubi de 10% aujourd'hui, même si on reste sur du -40% en 1 an et -11% en 5 ans. La valeur des actions étant revenue à son niveau pré-2017, donc avant les succès d'AC Origins, Watch Dogs 2, For Honor et GR Wildlands.
> https://www.google.com/finance/quote/UBI:EPA



La réponse d'Ubi à un journaliste de Kotaku :



> We don’t comment on rumors or speculation. Ubisoft has unmatched creative and production capacities, with more than 20,000 talented people collaborating across our global studios on game development. Thanks to them and to our long-term approach and appetite for taking creative risks, we have built some of the industry’s strongest proprietary brands and have many promising new brands and projects on the horizon. We also have one the industry’s deepest and most diversified portfolios, cutting-edge services and technologies, and a large and growing community of engaged players. As a result, we’re ideally positioned to capitalize on the rapid industry growth and platform opportunities that are emerging right now.


https://kotaku.com/ubisoft-acquisiti...gho-1848831498

Clairement, ils vivent dans une dimension parallèle.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Du gameplay du *Projet Q* d’Ubisoft, le jeu PvP avec du battle-royale dedans, a leaké et … Heu … Oui, voilà :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ame-project-q/
> 
> https://youtu.be/qOhce_N7CRA





> Vidéo non disponible
> Cette vidéo n'est plus disponible en raison d'une réclamation pour atteinte aux droits d'auteur envoyée par Ubisoft


C'est le problème des vidéos non officielles  ::ninja:: 




> *CD Project Red* considère le fait donner des congés pour les cycles menstruels douloureux :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/cd-projekt-cons...ave-employees/


CD Projekt, pas CD Projekt Red qui est le studio de développement. Ça fait suite à l'annonce de GoG d'hier :




> *GoG* annonce accorder des congés à ses employées qui en auraient besoin.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-for-employees

----------


## FB74

*Touge Attack:*

----------


## Kriegor

Déjà que les pages sont vite encombrées, ce serait bien de limiter les news à ce qui à un rapport avec les jeux vidéo et que vous postiez vos vidéos de rodéos urbain dans le topic approprié de la section canard café... 
Merci.  ::(:

----------


## akaraziel

> Déjà que les pages sont vite encombrées, ce serait bien de limiter les news à ce qui à un rapport avec les jeux vidéo et que vous postiez vos vidéos de rodéos urbain dans le topic approprié de la section canard café... 
> Merci.


Surtout que y'a pas de pilotes aux volants, surement du fake.  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

> Surtout que y'a pas de pilotes aux volants, surement du fake.


c'est a ca qu'on reconnait un expert CPC ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Nan mais c'est de l'humour.  ::P: 
Entre l'absence de pilote, le maillage légèrement visible pour les reflets sur la lunette arrière, le "in game footage" en bas et le fait de parler de rodéo urbain à flanc de montagne...  ::P: 





Enfin j'espère...  :Emo:

----------


## runner

> Déjà que les pages sont vite encombrées, ce serait bien de limiter les news à ce qui à un rapport avec les jeux vidéo et que vous postiez vos vidéos de rodéos urbain dans le topic approprié de la section canard café... 
> Merci.


J'ai pas compris ton message car le message juste au dessus du tien parle d'un jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

> *Touge Attack:*


Très curieux de savoir comment tu as trouvé la première vidéo, qui est un réupload de la vidéo officielle sur un compte obscur à 5 abonnés  ::ninja::  (alors que tu as trouvé le compte officiel pour les deux autres  ::P:  )

Je vais être sympa aussi et mettre le descriptif du jeu parce que ça fait vroom vroom comme un gros beauf, ok, mais à quel point ?  ::ninja:: 




> Touge Attack is a racing sim-cade with an engaging story mode set in 1998. 
> 
> Experience thrilling races on the wheel of a high variety of realistic cars from the 70's, 80's and 90's. Course through picturesque mountain passes showcasing breath-taking vistas, with bonus retro filters!
> 
> Play solo or multiplayer via split screen or online.





> J'ai pas compris ton message car le message juste au dessus du tien parle d'un jeu.

----------


## Higgins

Ca a de la gueule! Mais comment ça "touge"?




> Tōge ou Touge (峠) (prononcé « to-gué ») est un type de route de montagne sinueuse qui a donné son nom a un type de course automobile illégal au Japon, se déroulant dans les montagnes aux abords des grandes villes japonaises (Rokkosan, Hakone, Irohazaka, Osaka, Nagano, Tokyo etc.).


Merci Wikipédia. Tel un rodéo, vous êtes bien urbain.

----------


## pipoop

> Ca a de la gueule! Mais comment ça "touge"?
> 
> 
> 
> Merci Wikipédia. Tel un rodéo, vous êtes bien urbain.


ce prononce en francais: tégé

----------


## FB74

> Très curieux de savoir comment tu as trouvé la première vidéo, qui est un réupload de la vidéo officielle sur un compte obscur à 5 abonnés  (alors que tu as trouvé le compte officiel pour les deux autres  )


J'ai tendance (pas toujours mais souvent...) à essayer de prendre les vidéos "les plus récentes par ordre chronologique"... et ça peut être un ré-upload.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca a de la gueule! Mais comment ça "touge"?
> 
> Merci Wikipédia. Tel un rodéo, vous êtes bien urbain.


Bah oui, Touge...  :Indeed: 

C'était déjà dans Grid.  :;):

----------


## Kohtsaro

> *Touge Attack:*


La dernière vidéo fait beaucoup penser à Initial D  :Halmet:

----------


## Stelarc

> *YouTube* et *Google* ont pris une amende de 77.000 et 44.000 euros environ respectivement en Russie car ils n’agissent pas suffisamment contre la « propagande » :


Pas la peine de mettre propagande entre guillemets.

----------


## Maalak

> *Touge Attack:*


Ca aurait vraiment eu de la gueule si la première vidéo avait été de l'ingame.  ::P:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche,


Le lien vers le Substack :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Sony* recrute un directeur expérimenté pour la planification et la stratégie PC … oui, plus de ports de jeux PlayStation sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sony-is-hiri...-and-strategy/

N’oubliez pas que le l*auncher Bethesda* ferme le 11 Mai, surtout si vous jouez à Fallout 76. Ce serait dommage que votre abris décoré  avec amour disparaisse dans les limbes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-bethesda...own-on-may-11/

https://www.destructoid.com/fallout-...etails-how-to/

*Railbound* est un jeu de réflexion avec des wagons, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/connect-trai...nbento-makers/








Le RTS – Tower Defense *Warpips* est sorti d’accès anticipé la semaine dernière sur Steam, GOG et l’EGS :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tug-of-war-r...asual-carnage/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le moteur graphique de *Gran Theft Auto VI*, le Rage 9, sera vraiment très très très bien. Non, pas d’images :

https://gamerant.com/grand-theft-aut...graphics-hype/

Probablement de nouvelles voitures dans la mise à jour de cette semaine pour *Gran Turismo 7*. Ou autre chose plié en forme de voitures :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-this-week/





La plus longue partie de *Football Manager* aura duré 416 ans. Oui, en jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/guinness-wo...-manager-game/

L’édition 2022 de *Need For Speed* a des fuites :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/need-...-video-leaked/

Le FPS en coop – Tower Defense *Sentry* a annoncé le début de son accès anticipé pour 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sen...your-spaceship




*The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind* aura 20 ans le 1er Mai :

https://www.polygon.com/23037370/eld...lden-ring-botw

*Kojima* twitte une photo … Avec un kit de développement pour PS5 dans le fond :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...on-a-ps5-game/





Un mod (bon, il en faut deux en fait) pour mettre Halo dans *Doom* et un autre pour mettre Star Wars dans *Doom* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/halo-...-for-download/

https://github.com/Lewisk3/HaloDoom_...ases/tag/rc1.0

https://www.doomworld.com/idgames/le...s/s-u/spacwars




*Brutal John* est Un FPS contre les cryptomineurs, qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/brutal-john/demo-crypto-mining

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1859620/BRUTAL_JOHN/

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Voilà le set *Lego VCS 2600* pour les 50 ans d’Atari :

https://gamerant.com/lego-atari-2600-pitfall-set-leak/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des développeurs seniors), il semble bien qu’*Ubisoft* cherche à se vendre, malgré les dénégations :

https://www.thegamer.com/ubisoft-going-up-for-sale/






*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Apple* va se mettre à supprimer de son App Store les applications qui ne sont plus mises à jour depuis plus de deux ans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-in-2-years/

----------


## Sharn

Bon Microsoft rachète Ubisoft ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sorkar

> *Sony* recrute un directeur expérimenté pour la planification et la stratégie PC … oui, plus de ports de jeux PlayStation sur PC :


Bloodborn  :Mellow2:

----------


## runner

> Bon Microsoft rachète Ubisoft ?


Si seulement. ::wub:: 
Pas d'EA ou Vivendi en tout cas, please.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Sony* recrute un directeur expérimenté pour la planification et la stratégie PC … oui, plus de ports de jeux PlayStation sur PC :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/sony-is-hiri...-and-strategy/


C'est une bonne chose même si les licences de Sony ne m'intéressent pas forcément. Il y a aurait bien gran turismo mais le 7 me fait pas rêver du tout avec ses graphismes moyens et son IA sur rail.
Ah si rachet and clanck et wipeout, ça pourrait être bien.

----------


## comodorecass

*Diablo Immortal* sortira sur mobile le 2 juin 2022. Au delà de cette bonne nouvelle, c'est surtout la sortie simultanée sur PC en full cross play/cross progression qui fait parler. Le jeu sera donc disponible sur ordinateur et jouable C/S ou en ZQSD(!) et toujours gratuit. Aucune infos sur la monétisation du jeu actuellement. Perso j'en serai à minima par curiosité et plus si affinité, et vous? Ça annonce quand même une longue attente pour D4 à mon avis.

----------


## Kamasa

Concernant la monétisation, j'ai cherché un peu après l'annonce et je suis tombé là-dessus : https://diabloimmortal.judgehype.com.../monetisation/

----------


## Croaker

Le retour d'un hôtel des ventes où dépenser du vrai argent (indirectement) ?
Vivement.  :Popcorn:

----------


## pipoop

> Bon Microsoft rachète Ubisoft ?


Tencent ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Diablo Immortal* sortira sur mobile le 2 juin 2022. Au delà de cette bonne nouvelle, c'est surtout la sortie simultanée sur PC en full cross play/cross progression qui fait parler. Le jeu sera donc disponible sur ordinateur et jouable C/S ou en ZQSD(!) et toujours gratuit. Aucune infos sur la monétisation du jeu actuellement. Perso j'en serai à minima par curiosité et plus si affinité, et vous? Ça annonce quand même une longue attente pour D4 à mon avis.


Y'a même un trailer pour l'occasion:


ça permet de se rendre compte à quel point ça va être moche et techniquement à la ramasse sur PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> Y'a même un trailer pour l'occasion:
> 
> 
> ça permet de se rendre compte à quel point ça va être moche et techniquement à la ramasse sur PC


Comme j'ai hâte de ne pas y jouer <3

----------


## comodorecass

Je trouve perso que le format Cross platform sied parfaitement à ce type de jeu, tu peux farm, faire tes journa sur les chiottes ou à la pause, et le soir pour avancer la campagne ou le contenu un peu plus musclé tu te mets sur PC en retrouvant ton perso. C'est ce que je faisais sur Genshin Impact et c'est une bonne formule.
Par ailleurs, un jeu que tu peux streams d'un PC à souvent une bien plus grande audience sur Twitch/YT qu'un jeu seulement mobile, les exemples ne manque pas. Je ne sais pas par contre si Microsoft a eu son mot à dire à ce sujet. Ça me semble pas impossible.

----------


## pipoop

"image provisoire le jeu final peut etre different"
on vois ca:


on aura ca:

----------


## runner

> on aura ca:
> https://mobimg.b-cdn.net/v2/fetch/50...e4f2c520c.jpeg


Un jeu étalon technique de la switch que je ne connaissais pas. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

_On clique toujours sur les images :_



Un event Da Vinci pour HUMANKIND :





Le showcase de *Hooded Horse* à la PAX, qui présente aussi 3 nouveaux jeux :





Le premier, *Sons of Valhalla*, un Kingdoms like en 2D (forcément) :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_Valhalla/





*Espiocracy*, un jeu de stratégie et d'espionnage. Pas de trailer officiel sur Youtube, juste celui-là sur une chaine obscure.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1670650/Espiocracy/





*Capital Command*, un simulateur spatial qui m'attire moins.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...pital_Command/

----------


## Erkin_

Waouh Capital Command, on va avoir droit à ça et Nebulous Fleet command en même temps  ::o:  .
Hooded Horse c'est devenu l'éditeur qui a le plus de truc qui font baver dans son catalogue

----------


## Ruvon

Une nouvelle politique d'Apple sur l'AppStore pourrait faire disparaitre des milliers de jeux du store. Apple demande maintenant que les jeux soient mis à jour au moins une fois depuis 3 ans pour rester disponibles. Des devs doivent donc créer des mises à jour même si rien ne le justifie, une quantité de taf qui peut être importante pour certains pour se mettre à jour avec les versions des softwares.

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...app-store.html

----------


## Ruvon

Bon ben voilà, Elon Musk va pouvoir faire de la désinformation sur le Covid 19 sur Twitter entre autres horreurs, puisqu'il vient de l'acheter.





https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/tw...-musk-20220424

https://www.theverge.com/2022/4/25/2...over-ownership

https://www.numerama.com/tech/935427...e-twitter.html

----------


## Hippolyte

L'angoisse. Mais je ne suis pas très étonné à ce que la fosse à purin trouve à se faire diriger par un trou du cul.

Après les échecs de tout les réseaux sociaux "alternatifs", y en a pas mal qui vont rentrer au bercail avec lui au manette.

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Nazralath: The Fallen World*. Page Steam annoncé mais pas encore trouvée. Beau pitch :




> Nazralath: The Fallen World is a story-rich, third-person, dark fantasy action-adventure game with RPG elements; focusing on a compelling branching narrative and exploration through a rich, strong sense of atmosphere and world.
> 
> Inspired by titles such as Planescape: Torment and Dark Souls, as well as the twisted works of Zdzisław Beksiński and H.P. Lovecraft, the game is our love letter to the occult realms of dark fantasy.


https://www.euclideanstudios.com

Trailer :



Des belles images pas ingame :







*Valheim*, dont on n'a plus entendu parler depuis 6 mois mais qui a toujours plus de 30 000 joueurs quotidiens, a vendu 10 millions de jeux en un an.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...st-over-a-year






> L'angoisse. Mais je ne suis pas très étonné à ce que la fosse à purin trouve à se faire diriger par un trou du cul.
> 
> Après les échecs de tout les réseaux sociaux "alternatifs", y en a pas mal qui vont rentrer au bercail avec lui au manette.


Apparemment pas mal d'annonces de gens qui vont quitter Twitter. Mastodon semble être la destination privilégiée.

----------


## Hippolyte

Je pensais plutôt à un mouvement inverse (libertariens et alt-right qui ont tenté de lancer leurs propres réseaux "sans censure" avec pertes et fracas à la clé), mais j'imagine que tout le monde n'aura pas envie d'y rester non plus. Je ne connaissais pas Mastodon d'ailleurs.
Je consomme pas vraiment twitter (je n'ai pas de compte, mais je suis lecteur de ce que les gens partagent comme tweet par exemple ici) donc je ne suis sûrement pas bien placé pour parler de ce réseau social, mais je trouve qu'il a un potentiel de dégât assez fou.

----------


## Zodex

*Nazralath: The Fallen World*, ce fantasme qui prend forme !  :Bave: 
Je donnerai un bras pour me balader dans des tableaux de Zdzisław Beksiński.

----------


## pipoop

Je sens le DS-like

----------


## Supergounou

Pas de niouzes de KOUB ce soir? J'espère que vous ne l'avez pas tout cassé bande de moches  :tired:

----------


## Erkin_

> Pas de niouzes de KOUB ce soir? J'espère que vous ne l'avez pas tout cassé bande de moches


Tu n'es pas au courant ? Koub a été racheté par Elon Musk. 40 milliards de dollars, il a allongé 4 milliards de plus pour récupérer Twitter en petit bonus.
Un sacré koub en or.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La mise à jour 0.5.1 de *Vampire Survivors* a été déployée hier. Il y avait des chats et il y a maintenant un chien :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...42491806926560







La compilation *Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves* devrait sortir le 20 Juin sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/looks-like-t...sed-this-june/

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/ne...-games-of-2022

Présentation du prochain Agent de *Valorant*, qui doit arriver la semaine prochaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valorants-ne...adow-monsters/




*Pegglin*, c’est peggle avec un truc en plus, qui sort aujourd’hui sur Steam, où il a une démo jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/be-a-little-...lin-in-peglin/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1296610/Peglin/




*Forward: Escape the Fold* est un dungeon crawler avec des cartes, disponible depuis le mois dernier sur itch.io et Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/forward-e...nto-solitaire/




3 nouvelles voitures avec la mise à jour du jour, la 1.13, de *Gran Turismo 7* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-choses-400085

Rendre les 6 premières années de DLC gratuites à été une bonne idée pour *Lord Of The Rings Online*, qui a dépassé son pic de 2012 sur Steam, à 3760 joueurs simultanés le 22 Avril :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lord-of-the...m-player-count

----------


## FB74

> Tu n'es pas au courant ? Koub a été racheté par Elon Musk. 40 milliards de dollars, il a allongé 4 milliards de plus pour récupérer Twitter en petit bonus.
> Un sacré koub en or.


En fait... depuis tout ce temps, c'était Elon Muskoub qui postait...  :Vibre:

----------


## KOUB

*Diablo Immortal* sortira sur PC en plus des téléphones portables, le 2 Juin, avec crossplay et cross progression :

https://wccftech.com/diablo-immortal-confirmed-pc/




*Chrono Cross* sous Unreal Engine 5, c’est zoli :

https://wccftech.com/chrono-cross-un...-in-new-video/







Des screenshots pour le RPG *One Piece Odyssey*, qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://wccftech.com/one-piece-odyssey-screenshots/

Un concert orchestral sera donné en streaming le mois prochain pour *les 20 ans de la série des Ace Attorney* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ne-next-month/




Le jeu d’action-aventures *Nazralath: The Fallen World* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nazra...dventure-game/

----------


## KOUB

Le city-builder de la lutte des classes *Kapital: Sparks of Revolution* sortira le 28 Avril sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kap...-lutte-classes




Le jeu d’action-aventures *The Serpent Rogue* sort demain sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ser...daction-sombre

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Serpent_Rogue/




10 millions de copies vendues pour *Valheim* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valheim-has-...illion-copies/

Le nouveau biome des Misltands de *Valheim* doit sortir dans l’année :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valheim/mistlands-release-date

La 13ème saison d’*Apex Legends* commencera le 10 Mai et introduira le nouveau personnage Newcastle, qui n’a rien à voir avec une ville ou une équipe de foot :

https://gamewave.fr/apex-legends/ape...-la-saison-13/




La mise à jour 1.3.0 pour *Dying Light 2* sera déployée le 27 Avril avec, entre autres, le New Game + :

https://gamewave.fr/dying-light-2/dy...uelques-jours/




On en sait plus sur *Kalof Warzone 2*, qui sera bien entendu gratuit et aura une seule carte, comme son prédécesseur :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389704.html

https://www.millenium.org/news/389679.html





*DayZ* a battu son record de nombre de joueurs simultanés sur Steam, à 55.539 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dayz/player-count

Un *demake de Portal* sur Nintendo 64, parce que pourquoi pas en fait :

https://gamerant.com/portal-fan-n64-demake/




*Return To Monkey Island* aura un mode facile, avec des puzzles plus simples :

https://www.thegamer.com/return-to-m...puzzles-hints/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de bagarre *Overgrowth* passe open-source :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nse-48471.html




*Godlike Burger* et *Ravenous Devils* sont des jeux avec de la cuisine dedans. Le premier est disponible sur Steam et le second y sortira le 29 Avril :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hungry-these...our-customers/







Un joueur a emprisonné tous les mobs, y compris l’Ender Dragon, dans *Minecraft* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/ender-dragon-fight




Le RTS *The Purple War* dont certains bâtiments me rappellent quand même quelque chose, commence son accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/purple-war/playtest-dates

----------


## Supergounou

Quel coquin  ::wub::

----------


## KOUB

Un fieffé dataminer a reconstruit ce qui devait se passer dans le Colysée d’*Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/elden-rin...m-cut-content/




280.000 copies vendues pour le musou *Dynasty Warriors 9* et 200.000 Pour le JRPG *Atelier Sophie 2* :

https://noisypixel.net/dynasty-warri...-280000-units/

https://noisypixel.net/atelier-sophi...its-worldwide/

La sortie du jeu de course *MX vs ATV Legends* est décalée au 28 Juin sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/mx...se-au-28-juin/

*Adam West* est partout dans les jeux vidéo :

https://kotaku.com/batman-adam-west-...-cd-1848839167

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un profil linkedIn), *Naughty Dog* travaille sur un remake non-annoncé (Last Of Us ?) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...kedin-profile/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se peut que Bethesda travaille sur un autre projet sur la licence *Starfield*, ptêt un MMO :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15671...ft-et-xbox.htm

Le Mario-Kart-like *Disney Speedstorm* sortira cet été sur PC et sur toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/disn...-switch-and-pc





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

La *PS5* supportera le variable refresh rate (VRR) dans la semaine :

https://www.destructoid.com/ps5-vrr-...esh-rate-list/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Embracer* s’est payé l’éditeur Perfect World Entertainment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hyper-light-...ox-publishing/

*Microsoft* recrute … Pour, entre autres, acheter plus de studios de développement :

https://fr.ign.com/xbox-series-x/594...ete-a-racheter

*Activision-Blizzard* a gagné beaucoup moins d’argent cette année fiscale, par rapport à l’année d’avant (60 millions de joueurs actifs en moins aussi) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050848721.html

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...agement-tumble

L’*International Game Developers Association* travaille pour que le travail des développeurs soit obligatoirement reconnu dans les crédits des jeux vidéo. Et pas qu’un€ développeur(se) soit placé€ dans les remerciements spéciaux s’il(elle) a déplu aux grands chefs :

https://www.thegamer.com/igda-game-c...or-thier-work/

Le vote des actionnaires d’*Activision-Blizzard* pour valider ou non le rachat par Microsoft aura lieu le 28 Avril :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15671...importante.htm

C’est au tour des sous-contractants de *Bioware* de chercher à se syndiquer :

https://kotaku.com/bioware-qa-union-...ywo-1848839482


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

En (très) gros, le *Digital Services Act*, qui a été adopté par l’Union Européenne ce week-end, c’est ça :

https://www.pcgamer.com/big-tech-com...out-of-the-eu/

Il semble que *Twitter* soit sur le point d’accepter l’offre d’*Elon Musk*. Vous savez donc comment tester la liberté de parole selon Elon Musk si le rachat est acté. Parlez donc de la ségrégation raciale pratiquée dans l’usine Tesla de Fremont. Bah voilà en fait, il a réussi :





https://www.lemonde.fr/international...3087_3210.html





https://www.pcgamer.com/elon-musk-co...er-deal-today/

https://www.wired.com/story/elon-mus...-twitter-deal/

Le discord et l’instagram de *Bored Ape Yacht Club* ont été piratés et un certain nombre de personnes se sont fait avoir par des scams proposés sur ses comptes, perdant ainsi toutes leurs cryptomonnaies et de tous leurs NFTs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nft-bored-ap...-ape-pictures/

Un *Meta-Store* va ouvrir le 9 Mai à Burlingame, Californie, pour vous donner envie de dépenser plein d’argent dans le Meta-metaverse :

https://gizmodo.com/meta-store-opens...nia-1848837616

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quel coquin


 :;):

----------


## Elma

Je pige pas trop pourquoi racheter twitter ? Ca lui apporterais quoi ? Il peut pas se concentrer sur space x et tesla, etc. ?

----------


## Wulfstan

Ce n'est plus sur le point de se produire, l'offre d'achat d'Elon Musk de 44 milliards de dollars a été accepté par Twitter. Dont une certaine partie (ici 15 milliards je crois) pourra être transférée comme "dettes de l'entreprise" une fois l'achat effectué.




> Je pige pas trop pourquoi racheter twitter ?


Défendeur de la fameuse "liberté d'expression" et Trumpiste convaincu, beaucoup pensent qu'il va faire un 180° sur la plupart des décisions qui ont été prises depuis 2020 par la compagnie, et qu'il va grosso modo réactiver les comptes des complotiste et autres fachos, retirer les avertissements de désinformation, etc.




> Ca lui apporterais quoi ?


L'égo. On parle de Musk (et en plus il pourra bannir le compte du mec qui poste tous les trajets de son jet privé, ce qui énerve prodigieusement Musk).




> Il peut pas se concentrer sur space x et tesla, etc. ?


Le meilleur moyen pour que les gens qui font actuellement le boulot dans ces entreprises avancent, c'est justement de ne pas l'avoir dans les pattes.

----------


## Momock

> Défendeur de la fameuse "liberté d'expression" et Trumpiste convaincu, beaucoup pensent qu'il va faire un 180° sur la plupart des décisions qui ont été prises depuis 2020 par la compagnie, et qu'il va grosso modo réactiver les comptes des complotiste et autres fachos, retirer les avertissements de désinformation, etc.


Dommage de foutre en l'air tout ce travail de prévention! C'était pourtant si efficace de couper la parole des complotistes pour leur faire changer d'avis, jamais ils ne se renforcent dans leur opinion quand ceux qu'ils perçoivent comme "le système" se met à censurer à tout va, ils se disent que s'ils ont recours à ces moyens c'est qu'ils n'ont rien à cacher et que tout va bien, ils arrêtent de complotister illico! Quant à l'extrême-droite, elle reculait tellement chaque année grâce aux efforts faits pour mettre sur la touche tous les fachos et leurs "opinions" haineuses qu'elle est au bord de l'extinction. D'ailleurs elle n'a jamais scoré aussi bas de toute l'Histoire à une présidentielle, c'est bien la preuve que c'est vraiment idiot de rennoncer à des méthodes qui ont pourtant prouvé leur efficacité!

Saccager tout ce bel ouvrage pour des concepts archaïques comme "la liberté d'expression", la "démocratie", ou je ne sais quoi... quel nazi cet Elon Musk!

PS: j'ai gagné assez de social credits pour prendre un café en terrasse? 
Nan parceque sinon j'ai un voisin qui a mis un plastique dans la poubelle à papier une fois, je l'ai filmé et tout...

----------


## Higgins

Ça avait tout de même fait un bien fou quand ils ont ban Trump. Comme quand t'ouvres grand la fenêtre des cabinets pour respirer. Bon OK le trône est toujours éclaboussé de diarrhée (il y en a même par terre et un peu sur les murs), mais au moins tu respires un peu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dommage de foutre en l'air tout ce travail de prévention! C'était pourtant si efficace de couper la parole des complotistes pour leur faire changer d'avis, jamais ils ne se renforcent dans leur opinion quand ceux qu'ils perçoivent comme "le système" se met à censurer à tout va, ils se disent que s'ils ont recours à ces moyens c'est qu'ils n'ont rien à cacher et que tout va bien, ils arrêtent de complotister illico! Quant à l'extrême-droite, elle reculait tellement chaque année grâce aux efforts faits pour mettre sur la touche tous les fachos et leurs "opinions" haineuses qu'elle est au bord de l'extinction. D'ailleurs elle n'a jamais scoré aussi bas de toute l'Histoire à une présidentielle, c'est bien la preuve que c'est vraiment idiot de rennoncer à des méthodes qui ont pourtant prouvé leur efficacité!
> .


Bannir les connards n'a pas pour but de les faire changer d'avis, mais d'éviter que leur merde n'éclabousse de plus en plus de monde et endoctrine des gens qui ne le seraient pas (ou moins) sans cet étalage permanent d'informations erronées.
L'excuse de la liberté d'expression ça va deux minutes, surtout quand on parle d'un réseau social privé et d'avoir les opinions non argumentées  de Mr et Mme tout le monde (dont des Cacao, si c'est pas dangereux pour la société je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut...). On l'a vu avec le Covid, des gens qui n'étaient pas spécialement antivaxx le sont devenus suite aux propos de sommités façon Raoult ou Bigard (bah ouais si ces lumières disent des trucs, ça doit être vrai).

La liberté totale d'expression façon web 2.0 ça fonctionnera quand l'être humain moyen aura suffisamment de bon sens pour traiter l'information et les faits sans les déformer. Autant dire qu'on va attendre longtemps. Déjà que des médias classiques savent d'arranger pour tourner des faits de manière à les faire entendre dans le sens qui les arrange...

*si j'ai envie de dégager un invité relou de chez moi, j'ai le droit, liberté d'expression ou pas.

----------


## ExPanda

Sans compter qu'il est beaucoup plus facile de dire de la merde que de présenter un avis réfléchi et sourcé, surtout sur une plateforme au format court (la fameuse loi de Brandolini). Donc forcément si on fait rien la merde prend plus de place que le reste, et de beaucoup.  ::|: 

Belle tentative de suicide sur le forum Momock, à voir si ça paie pour illustrer ton propos.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

C'est le topic de l'actu ? Quel rapport avec le jeu vidéo ?

----------


## Kriegor

C'est important de contrôler l'information. Je vais donner un cas personnel, mais ma maman n'est pas très cultivée et elle a tendance à trop faire confiance. Elle a été une antivax convaincue et m'a partagé beaucoup de publications qui la confortaient dans son choix. La dernière en date : le gouvernement britannique aurait enfin admis, à la suite d'un rapport scientifique, que les vaccins détruisaient notre système immunitaire. Quand elle me montre ça, je lui dis "mais c'est pas possible, ça aurait été un scandale, toute la presse en parlerait". Et elle me dit, regarde il y a le rapport scientifique et tout !!

Donc j'ouvre le rapport, bien sûr en anglais. Ce rapport examinait les taux de mortalité chez les personnes vaccinés et non vaccinés selon les tranches d'âge et la date de la dernière injection. Il démontrait clairement l'efficacité des vaccins (les stats étaient sans appel). Dans l'une des 10 pages du rapport, on pouvait lire qu'on constatait une réduction de la réponse immunitaire (sous-entendu face au virus et accordée par le vaccin) depuis la dernière injection dans le temps (réponse qui restait supérieure à une absence d'injection). C'est cette phrase là, sortie de son contexte, qui a amené la propagation absolument massive (ma mère ne lit que des articles qui ont été partagés des millions de fois) de l'info "les vaccins détruisent notre système immunitaire et maintenant c'est prouvé".

Quelqu'un d'influence, à l'origine de cette désinformation, a lu l'article, extrait cette phrase, et pondu un article autour pour continuer à défendre malhonnêtement son point de vue. Malheureusement, ça tue des gens. Quand ce type de sources est identifié, il est impératif de bannir son compte. Qu'il soit jardinier ou président de la république.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est le topic de l'actu ? Quel rapport avec le jeu vidéo ?


Bientôt on va avoir le mercato de l'été, tu n'es pas prêt

----------


## Ruvon

> Bientôt on va avoir le mercato de l'été, tu n'es pas prêt


Bientôt le crossover quand Neymar deviendra joueur esport pro après sa carrière de footballeur.

----------


## Zerger

Loin d'être improbable mine de rien, certains pro ont l'air de mieux se démerder sur Fifa plutôt que sur le terrain  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est le topic de l'actu ? Quel rapport avec le jeu vidéo ?


BEh quoi, les fakes news concernent aussi le jeu vidéo: regarde Star Citizen qui est censé sortir tous les ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloso

> BEh quoi, les fakes news concernent aussi le jeu vidéo: regarde Star Citizen qui est censé sortir tous les ans


Je pense même que les trois derniers mots ne sont pas nécessaires  ::siffle::

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est le topic de l'actu ? Quel rapport avec le jeu vidéo ?


Ceci.

Prière très insistante de ma part de ne pas continuer dans le hors-sujet politique sur ce topic. Merci.

----------


## pipoop

> Ceci.
> 
> Prière très insistante de ma part de ne pas continuer dans le hors-sujet politique sur ce topic. Merci.


mais le hors sujet tout court ca marche ou pas? ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> mais le hors sujet tout court ca marche ou pas?


Ça dépend, ça fait des lustres que les news sur les sujets techs sans forcément de lien avec le jeu vidéo sont présents sur ce topic, c'est du hors sujet ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ceci.
> 
> Prière très insistante de ma part de ne pas continuer dans le hors-sujet politique sur ce topic. Merci.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ceci.
> ...



Comme le dit l'adage: quand un modo insiste deux fois, prudence est de rester coi.

----------


## Bart

Ben en quoi c'est politique ? Musk est, qu'on le veuille ou non, un pilier de la société actuelle, un visionnaire et le dieu des geeks, et on n'a pas le droit d'en débattre ici ? Surtout avec l'importance de Twitter dans toutes les strates de la société ?  ::blink::

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais là j'avoue que je vois pas trop en quoi parler de Twitter est si HS que ça.

M'enfin si c'est la loi, hein.
On voit bien la censure à l'oeuvre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben en quoi c'est politique ? Musk est, qu'on le veuille ou non, un pilier de la société actuelle, un visionnaire et le dieu des geeks, et on n'a pas le droit d'en débattre ici ? Surtout avec l'importance de Twitter dans toutes les strates de la société ?





> Ouais là j'avoue que je vois pas trop en quoi parler de Twitter est si HS que ça.
> 
> M'enfin si c'est la loi, hein.
> On voit bien la censure à l'oeuvre.


Zepolak faisait référence au message de Momock qui parle précisément de politique, pas à la news sur Twitter.

Quant à "Musk le dieu des geeks", ma réponse entrerait dans le cadre que Zepolak vient de proscrire  ::ninja::

----------


## Bart

J'ironisais un peu, parce que dans les groupes Tesla où je suis, c'est l'euphorie et la danse du ventre sur fond de "LIBERTAAAAAAD". Je ne sais pas s'il faut rire ou pleurer de voir un tel niveau d'adoration aveugle.

----------


## runner

> C'est le topic de l'actu ? Quel rapport avec le jeu vidéo ?


Twitter relaie des infos sur les jeux vidéos comme annonce, leak etc.

Avec elon musk au pouvoir, on aura  pleins de fakes news annonçant half life 3 ce qui détruira le cœur de tous les fans avec des morts par crise cardiaque en pagaille. Une honte et il faut en parler absolument. ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

> Sans compter qu'il est beaucoup plus facile de dire de la merde que de présenter un avis réfléchi et sourcé, surtout sur une plateforme au format court (la fameuse loi de Brandolini). Donc forcément si on fait rien la merde prend plus de place que le reste, et de beaucoup.


C'est marrant, parce que ça s'applique à peu près à l'ensemble des médias, dont la télé, mais ça n'excite pas trop les consciences.

----------


## pipoop

Vous avez raison les gars repassez une 2em couche

----------


## Jarec

> Ben en quoi c'est politique ? Musk est, qu'on le veuille ou non, un pilier de la société actuelle, un visionnaire et le dieu des geeks, et on n'a pas le droit d'en débattre ici ? Surtout avec l'importance de Twitter dans toutes les strates de la société ?


En 4 messages y a eu du trump, du facho, de l'antivaxx, etc 
Donc oui c'est politique. Et je vois pas le rapport avec le topic des niouzes du jeu vidéo. 
Au pire y a surement des topics en bas qui peuvent permettre d'en parler.

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, on est mardi, c'est le *Newspeek*, récap des sorties de la semaine assaisonné de quelques news :





https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/



Dedans, la newsletter de *Simon Carless* qui parle du store de Meta Quest, mais qui fait surtout un point sur *Onde*, le jeu de *Grhyll*, un canard !  :Beer: 

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...meta-quest?s=r

----------


## Momock

> Zepolak faisait référence au message de Momock qui parle précisément de politique, pas à la news sur Twitter.


Wesh?!

C'est Wulfstan qui s'est mis à parler de trumpisme, de complotistes fachos et chais pas quoi...  :ouaiouai:  Pfffff...

Le "liberté d'expression" entre guillements m'a trigger. Je plaide non-coupable pour raison de troubles émotionnels.

----------


## Sannom

Vous vous rappelez quand un magazine plus ou moins associé à Canard PC/Presse Non-Stop avait fait un article sur la voiture électrique dans lequel Musk était présenté de façon assez élogieuse ? Ça me paraît si loin... et pas seulement parce qu'ils avaient utilisé le verbe "trierweileriser"  ::|:

----------


## skyblazer

Bah c'était aussi avant qu'il se montre comme un connard mégalo de manière aussi ouverte.

----------


## Momock

J'me rappelle de la présentation du Cybertruck (au design tout droit sorti de POD, nombre de polygônes inclus) qui est l'un des plus beau fails qu'il m'ai été donné de voir.  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bah c'était aussi avant qu'il se montre comme un connard mégalo de manière aussi ouverte.


Voilà.
A l'époque il se présentait plus comme un petit génie "excentrique" que comme un ******** de première.
Je me rappelle quand même que sa vision de la femme dans le-dit article n'était pas très élogieuse, ça ne "louait" pas tous les aspects du bonhomme.

----------


## Croaker

C'est surtout que les gens ne l'écoutaient pas avant.
L'un de ses premiers discours aux pontes de l'ancienne industrie aérospatiale US, il s'est présenté comme le type qui allait prendre leur boulot. (bon, au final il l'a bel et bien fait).

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


E*n rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Je savais bien que *Les Sims* conduisaient à toutes les extrémités, mais quand même :

https://kotaku.com/the-sims-3-ukrain...axi-1848840364

https://www.pcgamer.com/bizarre-russ...sination-plot/


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Les « innovations révolutionnaires » de *Kalof Warzone 2* vont être présentées dans l’année. Le jeu est prévu pour l’année prochaine :

https://fr.ign.com/call-of-duty-warz...es-cette-annee

Et il y a intérêt vu que l’année dernière, *Kalof* a perdu 50 millions de joueurs actifs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...ers-in-a-year/

Bande-annonce pour le nouveau battle-pass de *Kalof* :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-va...lla-king-kong/




Le jeu d’aventures *Skabma – Snowfall*, Le metroidvania *Lila’s Sky Ark*, le hack’n slash *Samurai Bringer e*t le roguelite avec des cartes *EndCycle VS* sont sortis la semaine dernière sur PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...april-25-2022/

----------


## KOUB

Le JRPG *Monochrome Mobius: Rights and Wrongs Forgotten* sortira le 8 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050848743.html




Le béta d’*Overwatch 2* commence aujourd’hui. Une FAQ a été publiée hier :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/overwatch-2...e-twitch-drops

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...erwatch-2.html

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/04...rting-tomorrow

Le RPG *Demon Gaze Extra* est sorti sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/demon-gaze-ex...aunch-trailer/




Le jeu d’action *Research and Destroy* est aussi sorti sur toutes les consoles et sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://noisypixel.net/research-and-...a-zero-escape/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...H_and_DESTROY/




Un skin pour *Sifu*, offerte aux possesseurs de l’édition Deluxe. Et apparemment, on aura droit demain à une roadmap dans la journée :

https://gamerant.com/sifu-new-charac...dmap-tomorrow/





Voilà la roadmap de l’année pour *Sifu* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848763.html



Le développement du remake de *System Shock* serait terminé pour le PC. Nightdive Studios travaillerait maintenant sur les ports consoles :

https://gamerant.com/system-shock-re...arly-finished/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Battlefield 2042* (moyenne de 2013.7 joueurs sur les 30 derniers jours) devrait bientôt commencer à dérouler les microtransactions :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-battlefie...nsaction-leak/





*Netlfix* devrait rajouter une cinquantaine de jeux à son offre d’ici la fin de l’année :

https://gamerant.com/netflix-50-games-year-end-2022/





https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...x-video-games/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un profil LinkedIn), *Blizzard* travaillerait à un nouveau FPS compétitif :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/bl...uveau-fps-pvp/

Le jeu d’action-aventures *Dandy & Randy DX* sur toutes les consoles et sur PC :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/da...e-le-29-avril/




Les configurations minimale et recommandée pour *Diablo Immortal* sur PC :

https://wccftech.com/diablo-immortal...on-battle-net/

*PlayStation* a maintenant une équipe de « préservation des jeux vidéo » :

https://www.gamesradar.com/playstati...snt-forgotten/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le mode battle royale de *Halo Infinite* pourrait sortir en Novembre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ayer-elements/

Le jeu d’action *Ninja JaJaMaru: The Great Yokai Battle* sortira sur Steam le 12 Mai. Le même jour, les versions PS4 et Switch recevront aussi le contenu gratuit + Hell :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/ninj...ps4-and-switch

----------


## KOUB

Le tactical RPG *King Arthur : Knight's Tale* est sorti d’accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848755.html




Où on parle de la musique et du son de *Starfield* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848757.html




Un mod pour mettre des lego dans *Quake* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/quake/lego-mod

https://kebby-quake.itch.io/block-quake




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le battle-royale free-to-play *Vampire The Masquerade – Bloodhunt*, qui sort demain sur PC et PS5 :

https://www.actugaming.net/vampire-t...clusif-494165/




Sony disait vouloir fournir des démos exclusives dans l’un des paliers de son nouveau *PS Plus*. L’idée semble être que tous les jeux coutant plus de 33 euros devront fournir une démo jouable d’au moins 2 heures au service :

https://www.actugaming.net/playstati...usives-494167/

Comme annoncé, *Ubisoft* a fermé un tas de serveurs de vieux jeux :

https://www.actugaming.net/ubisoft-f...0-jeux-494160/

Où on présente le gameplay de *Soul Hackers 2* :

https://wccftech.com/soul-hackers-2-...mbat-and-more/




Sega retirera de la vente le 20 Mai, Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, 3, Sonic & Knuckles, et Sonic CD, c’est-à-dire les jeux compris dans *Sonic Origins* :

https://www.videog ameschronicle.com/news/sega-is-delisting-the-sonic-games-included-in-the-sonic-origins-collection/

----------


## Silver

Guide intéressant sur la valeur du terrain dans les mondes virtuels, qui ne concerne pas seulement les arrivées récentes de la spéculation à coup de NFTs de terrains à acheter dans des concepts de jeux, mais aussi dans les MMOs depuis 30 ans, comme la crise du logement dans Ultima Online qui dure depuis 1990 Le genre de problème qui remonterait à l'ancêtre du Monopoly.
https://www.gamedeveloper.com/design...a-how-to-guide

----------


## KOUB

Le puzzle plateformer *American Arcadia* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/call...arcadia-for-pc




Le deckbuilder *Floppy Knights* sortira le 24 Mai sur PC et Xbox One, mais aussi sur le Game Pass :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/flop...aunches-may-24




La mise à jour du jour sur *Grand Theft Auto 5* rajoute les fichiers de la version améliorée sortie sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/gr...n-files-to-pc/

Un mod de total conversion pour le premier *Far Cry* … pour une suite :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/farcr...-far-cry-game/







Le jeu de puzzle *Backpack Hero* a une démo disponible sur itch.io et jouable sur navigateur :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/try...ventory-tetris

https://thejaspel.itch.io/backpack-hero

----------


## KOUB

*Galactic Civilizations 4* est sorti d’accès anticipé sur l’Epic Game Store aujourd’hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gal...es-store-today




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, 2K Games travaillerait sur un concurrent de Rocket League, nommé *Gravity Goal* :

https://gamewave.fr/gravity-goal/gra...rocket-league/





*MyDearest* présente 3 concepts de jeux VR. Celui qui réunira le plus de vote sera développé :

https://noisypixel.net/mydearest-sha...-be-developed/










*The Elder Scrolls: Arena*, *The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall* et* Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory* sont disponibles gratuitement sur Steam , comme ils l’étaient sur le launcher Bethesda :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sn.../1100-6502817/

L’addition de Ricochet à *Kalof Vanguard* a abouti au bannissement de 54.000 comptes :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6502816/

Une démo jouable de 40 minutes de *A Plague Tale: Requiem* sera disponible le 11 Juin :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/a-pla...-on-june-11th/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

La mise à jour du jour pour le *Steam Deck* a été déployée et a surtout rajouté la possibilité de bloquer son écran derrière un code PIN :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/update-lock-screen


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Crytek* permet maintenant à certains de ses employés de travailler de chez eux s’ils le souhaitent, ce qu’ont choisi 80% d’entre eux :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...orking-options

*Game Freak* (Les jeux Pokémons) passe à la semaine de travail de 4 jours :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...day-work-week/

Voilà le programme du *Tribeca Games Festival 2022* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...mme-48475.html

L’île de Tsushima, dont le tourisme avait explosé suite à la sortie de *Ghosts Of Tsushima*, va se mettre à vendre du merchandising du jeu :

https://www.thegamer.com/tsushima-is...a-merchandise/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Les conducteurs de *voiture avec un pilote automatique* pourront bientôt regarder la télé en conduisant en Grande-Bretagne. Mais qu’est-ce qui pourrait déconner ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/soon-youll-b...s-on-uk-roads/

Il y a pleins de jeux gratuits avec des mots, en plus de *Wordle* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/best-free...nline-puzzles/

Le film *Super Mario Bros* est reporté au printemps 2023 :

https://www.actugaming.net/film-supe...s-2023-494097/

*Les données de géolocalisation* des applications sur téléphones servent à … les vendre à Anomaly Six, qui peut localiser 3 milliards de téléphones portables :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/cet...e-2056012.html

*Uber* va devoir payer 19 millions de dollars en Australie pour avoir menti à ses utilisateurs à propos des frais d’annulation :

https://gizmodo.com/uber-misleads-ri...der-1848842025

Où on parle des blocages nationaux d’*internet* :

https://restofworld.org/2022/blackouts/

Et vous prendrez quand même un teaser du film du *Visiteur du Futur*, qui sort le 7 Septembre (le 1er épisode est sorti sur internet il y a exactement 13 ans) :

----------


## Nono

> Sega retirera de la vente le 20 Mai, Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, 3, Sonic & Knuckles, et Sonic CD, c’est-à-dire les jeux compris dans *Sonic Origins* :
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ns-collection/


Et pour ceux qui ont déjà les jeux sur Steam, ça va se passer comment ? Je vais sauvegarder les roms par précaution...

----------


## Supergounou

> Et pour ceux qui ont déjà les jeux sur Steam, ça va se passer comment ? Je vais sauvegarder les roms par précaution...


En général, quant c'est enlevé de la vente, ceux qui possèdent déjà gardent. En général.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le puzzle plateformer *American Arcadia* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam


Pour ceux que ça intéresse, *American Arcadia*, c'est développé par Out of the Blue, le studio qui a réussi un joli coup avec *Call of the Sea*.

Le wishlistage, c'est par ici : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rican_Arcadia/



Oh, un zoli trailer pour *Dune: Spice Wars*, sorti ce jour en Early Access.






*OGame*, le jeu de stratégie online où tu joues à planifier tes déplacements de flotte durant tes heures de sommeil, a droit à une extension et une version sur mobile.

Tain les souvenirs quoi. De quand j'étais modo sur le jeu. Il y a presque 20 ans. Le premier qui me traite de vieux viendra défendre son honneur derrière l'EHPAD à 14h30, juste avant l'heure du coucher. Amenez vos déambulateurs.

----------


## Sannom

Il existe encore ce jeu ?!? Je n'y ai jamais joué, mais j'avais des potes qui étaient à fond dessus au lycée (c'était il y a presque 20 ans, effectivement).

----------


## Kriegor

Moi c'était Astrowars à l'époque (et un peu Hordes). C'était un peu le même principe mais plus intense et encore plus chronophage. J'ai passé 2 ans à me lever 2 fois par nuit sans exception (ma team était numéro 1 monde et j'étais dans le conseil).
Avant Astrowars, il y avait eu Edge of Chaos Online. Ca c'était braindead par contre, mais mon amour pour Edge of Chaos m'y avait porté. Et c'était encore plus l'insomnie ce jeu.

----------


## Bart

Les mythiques *TES Arena* et *TES Daggerfall* rejoignent Steam !

Et toujours gratuits.

----------


## comodorecass

Quand tu te connectais à 3h du mat' ivre mort sur le Packard Bell pourri de la mère de la fille qui organisait la boom pour bouger ta flotte. C'était ÇA Ogame.

----------


## Maalak

> Moi c'était Astrowars à l'époque (et un peu Hordes). C'était un peu le même principe mais plus intense et encore plus chronophage. J'ai passé 2 ans à me lever 2 fois par nuit sans exception (ma team était numéro 1 monde et j'étais dans le conseil).
> Avant Astrowars, il y avait eu Edge of Chaos Online. Ca c'était braindead par contre, mais mon amour pour Edge of Chaos m'y avait porté. Et c'était encore plus l'insomnie ce jeu.


Tu es un peu un grand malade, toi.  ::wacko:: 

Heureusement que tu n'es pas né un peu plus tard pour tomber dans le monde des jeux F2P, tu aurais vendu le logement de tes parents pour payer tes ressources dans le jeu.  ::happy2::

----------


## Ruvon

> Les mythiques *TES Arena* et *TES Daggerfall* rejoignent Steam !
> 
> Et toujours gratuits.


Et Redguard et Battlespire.




> Quand tu te connectais à 3h du mat' ivre mort sur le Packard Bell pourri de la mère de la fille qui organisait la boom pour bouger ta flotte. C'était ÇA Ogame.


Mais ouais  :Mellow2:

----------


## pipoop

> Quand tu te connectais à 3h du mat' ivre mort sur le Packard Bell pourri de la mère de la fille qui organisait la boom pour bouger ta flotte. C'était ÇA Ogame.


Je vois qu'on as tous eu la même expérience
Sauf oldnoobie qui était un cran au-dessus

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi c'était Astrowars à l'époque (et un peu Hordes). C'était un peu le même principe mais plus intense et encore plus chronophage. J'ai passé 2 ans à me lever 2 fois par nuit sans exception (ma team était numéro 1 monde et j'étais dans le conseil).
> Avant Astrowars, il y avait eu Edge of Chaos Online. Ca c'était braindead par contre, mais mon amour pour Edge of Chaos m'y avait porté. Et c'était encore plus l'insomnie ce jeu.


Bah oui te connaissant on se doutait bien que tu étais dans le best top of the world alpha plus plus

----------


## Zerger

Hordes  :Emo:  Putain, c'était une expérience sociale incroyable  ::wub:: 
Et j'étais le #1 mondial des mecs ayant buté le plus de zombies à main nue (ce qui m'a pris 3-4 ans pour y parvenir)  :Cigare: ... avant de croiser Oncle_Bob et me faire ramener dans le droit chemin

----------


## La Chouette

> Hordes  Putain, c'était une expérience sociale incroyable 
> Et j'étais le #1 mondial des mecs ayant buté le plus de zombies à main nue (ce qui m'a pris 3-4 ans pour y parvenir) ... avant de croiser Oncle_Bob et me faire ramener dans le droit chemin


C'était bien, Hordes, mais tellement insupportable avec des randoms. Entre le langage SMS à gogo sur le forum ville et ceux qui ne font pas ce qu'ils avaient dit qu'ils feraient (la Porte, bordel  :Boom:  ), j'étais content de m'être trouvé une petite coalition casu.

Pour pas être trop hors sujet non plus, *Pawnbarian*, l'excellent rogue-like à thème de jeu d'échecs a, maintenant qu'il a trois personnages supplémentaires (pour un total de 6), remanié son système de Chaînes (similaire à l'Ascension dans Slay the Spire) dans sa mise à jour "Degrindification" qui fait que les chaînes se débloquent sur tous les personnages et pas seulement sur ceux avec lesquels elles ont été battues.

----------


## Kriegor

> Je vois qu'on as tous eu la même expérience


Pas tout à fait pour moi parce qu'on ne m'a jamais invité à aucune boom donc je n'ai pas connu ça. Par contre, j'ai fait plein de nuits en réseau.




> Bah oui te connaissant on se doutait bien que tu étais dans le best top of the world alpha plus plus


Ils s'appelaient les Niais. C'était une team fondée par Rogo qui était déjà n°1 monde avant que je les rejoigne donc je n'y suis pas pour grand chose. Et ils le sont restés après mon départ (sous une nouvelle étiquette et le leadership de Spirit). C'était un jeu très politique et très cruel. La majorité de nos membres ne jouaient que pour nous donner leurs ressources (ce qui ne générait pas du tout de tension, surtout qu'ils espéraient tous qu'on les retienne dans les flottes ou qu'on les favorise pour la victoire aux points alors que tout était décidé/planifié dès le début de chaque partie dans la section privée du conseil...).

A un moment donné, la méta a évolué en faveur de team moins grosses, et les membres du conseil ont fondé une nouvelle équipe ne retenant que les plus fortsinvestis : les nains, que j'ai rejoins par loyauté mais je suis parti peu de temps après, n'ayant pas digéré cet abandon (et puis ça me prenait de plus en plus de temps). A la place, je suis allé geeker sur un MMO temps réel (Everquest 2). C'était les années facs, pas besoin de dormir la nuit.

----------


## Erkin_

Je m'étais bien amusé sur Mush aussi, mais ouais, Hordes avait un petit truc de particulier quand tu commences ton village avec des inconnus.
Sinon il y a Prosperous Universe maintenant !

----------


## Zerger

Les pourrisseurs et randoms dans Hordes, c'est ce qui faisait justement le sel du jeu, l'équilibrage de la partie tournait autour de ça  ::P: 
Et ouais, Mush aussi était cool, beaucoup de bonnes idées, malheureusement, il suffisait qu'un joueur soit afk trop longtemps pour flinguer la partie de tous

----------


## runner

> Les mythiques *TES Arena* et *TES Daggerfall* rejoignent Steam !
> 
> Et toujours gratuits.


En inferior version. Arena n'a que la version disquette. Daggerfall est en version non patchée donc uniquement la bugguée 1.0.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je vois qu'on as tous eu la même expérience
> Sauf oldnoobie qui était un cran au-dessus.


Bah perso, j'en étais vite arrivé à faire des partages de comptes avec des joueurs de confiance qui habitaient dans d'autres fuseaux horaires. Au hasard le Canada, ça marchait nickel. Je pense qu'il y a prescription maintenant. Mais j'ai toujours préféré les jeux asynchrones avec de plus petites communautés. Ca pullulaient à une époque sur le web. C'était le bon temps !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En inferior version. Arena n'a que la version disquette. Daggerfall est en version non patchée donc uniquement la bugguée 1.0.


Ah ah... Les rats.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Les pourrisseurs et randoms dans Hordes, c'est ce qui faisait justement le sel du jeu, l'équilibrage de la partie tournait autour de ça 
> Et ouais, Mush aussi était cool, beaucoup de bonnes idées, malheureusement, il suffisait qu'un joueur soit afk trop longtemps pour flinguer la partie de tous


J'ai presque pas joué à Hordes mais j'ai beaucoup apprécié Mush pour ma part. Mais c'est vrai qu'il ne suffisait pas de grand chose pour ruiner une partie, afk donc, mais aussi un troll qui va berserk dès le lancement...

----------


## Silver

Plusieurs studios partagent leurs résultats sur la semaine de 4 jours de travail, et ils sont positifs.
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-day-work-week

Même Game Freak propose une option à ses employés pour une semaine de 4 jours... mais retirera 20% du salaire si l'employé choisit cette option. Oui, ils n'ont pas très bien compris le concept de la semaine de 4 jours, apparemment.
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-day-work-week

----------


## Maalak

> Le tactical RPG *King Arthur : Knight's Tale* est sorti d’accès anticipé sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848755.html
> 
> https://youtu.be/BaOA2j5hEpw


Pour information, l'installation fait la bagatelle de 121 Go.  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

J'en connais un qui va être content : annonce de* Monster Prom 3: Monster Roadtrip*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ster_Roadtrip/

----------


## Ruvon

Le *LudoNarraCon* revient du 5 au 9 mai, avec des invités intéressants : Lucas Pope, Sam Barlow, Daniel Mullins, Tanya X Short...

----------


## La Chouette

> J'en connais un qui va être content : annonce de* Monster Prom 3: Monster Roadtrip*.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ster_Roadtrip/
> 
> https://img.youtube.com/vi/cJK1jcFhE...resdefault.jpg


Ca fait un petit moment que le jeu est annoncé (il y a d'ailleurs une bêta fermée depuis quelques semaines pour les backers du Kickstarter). Les grosses nouvelles d'aujourd'hui, c'est :
- le teaser trailer
- la page Steam
- et surtout, une *démo* disponible sur Steam

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca fait un petit moment que le jeu est annoncé (il y a d'ailleurs une bêta fermée depuis quelques semaines pour les backers du Kickstarter). Les grosses nouvelles d'aujourd'hui, c'est :
> - le teaser trailer
> - la page Steam
> - et surtout, une *démo* disponible sur Steam


C'est à toi que je pensais, je me doutais que tu suivais ça de près  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est à toi que je pensais, je me doutais que tu suivais ça de près


J'ai 5 heures de jeu sur la bêta fermée et j'ai déjà une spreadsheet pour les events  ::trollface::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Adibou* revient donc sur IOS et Android le 28 Avril :





*Socket Beast* est un jeu d’élevage de monstres en développement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/and-now-a-cu...ineering-tech/





Apparemment, The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall a été momentanément écrit *The Elder Scolls II: Daggerfall* hier sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/elder-scrol.../steam-release

L’Opération IV de la simulation de première guerre mondiale *Beyond The Wire* doit sortir avant l’été et comprendra le corps d’armée australien et néo-zélandais :

https://nofrag.com/les-australiens-e...yond-the-wire/

Blanka est en costume dans la dernière collaboration avec *Fortnite* :

https://kotaku.com/fortnite-street-f...ura-1848844512

*Runeterra* a deux ans et a reçu la mise à jour 3.6.0 pour fêter ça :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/le.../1100-6502818/

Où on parle du jeu de survie de minipouces *Grounded*, qui doit sortir d’accès anticipé dans l’année :

https://www.thegamer.com/obsidian-in...pax-east-2022/

*No-Snake Hotel* est un jeu d’horreur gratuit sur itch.io, fait en 24h par Gavin "Two Star Games" Eisenbeisz, celui de Choo-Choo Charles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/there-are...e-horror-game/

https://two-star-games.itch.io/no-snake-hotel




5 millions de copies vendues pour le meilleur jeu PS2 de la PS4, *Devil May Cry 5* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050848767.html

Ça ne se passe pas mal pour l’accès anticipé du RTS-4X *Dune : Spice Wars*, qui a atteint 8.397 joueurs simultanés sur Steam la première journée :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dune-spice-wars/reviews

https://steamdb.info/app/1605220/graphs/

Faut arrêter de lancer des feux d’artifice depuis les cadavres de vos ennemis PvP dans *Final Fantasy XIV*, ça fait de la peine à Naoki Yoshida :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta.../ffxiv-pvp-ban

https://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodes...4efa39f992435a

La Sim Update IX vient d’être déployée sur *Microsoft Flight Simulator* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/microsoft...te-ix-release/

https://www.flightsimulator.com/rele...now-available/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Ni no Kuni: Cross Worlds*, qui doit bientôt sortir sur iOS et Android :

https://noisypixel.net/ni-no-kuni-cr...-registration/




Ça se passe pas mal pour la béta d’*Overwatch 2*, qui est le jeu le plus regardé sur Twitch pour le moment (les drops de clés doivent aider aussi) :

https://gamingintel.com/overwatch-2-...ory-on-twitch/

Une soixantaine de jeux disponibles sur le *PS Now* ne semblent plus l’être sur le futur *PS Plus amélioré* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-replaces-it/

*Kirby* a 30 ans :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ars-old-today/

La mise à jour du jour pour *Doom Eternal* rajoute des options d’accessibilité :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/do.../1100-6502840/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un playtest technique pour *Skull And Bones* devrait commencer cette semaine :

https://www.thegamer.com/skull-and-b...ical-playtest/





*La version Ultra Deluxe de The Stanley Parable* sort aujourd’hui :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-stanley-...r-is-not-here/




La mise à jour du jour pour *Elden Ring* permet de ne plus se faire piétiner par Malenia :

https://www.eurogamer.net/elden-ring...-latest-update

30 millions de téléchargements pour *Yu-Gi-Oh ! Master Duel* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/y...050848781.html

Le jeu d’horreur *The Quarry* promet 186 fins différentes (mais pourquoi est-ce que je pense à Todd Howard et à Fallout 3 moi ?) :

https://gamewave.fr/the-quarry/the-q...ues-annoncees/

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...fallout-3-4184

Il n’y aura pas de dungeon finder dans la version Classic de Wrath of the Lich King pour *World Of Warcraft* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/world-of-wa...dungeon-finder

Tetsuya Nomura a donné une interview à Famitsu et révélé deux-trois trucs sur *Kingdom Hearts IV* :

https://gamerant.com/kingdom-hearts-...-combat-build/

Le MOBA *Pokemon Unite* va recevoir un service d’abonnement aussi utile que Fallout First pour Fallout 76 :

https://www.destructoid.com/pokemon-...switch-mobile/

Le jeu *Lonesome Village*, qui se présente comme un croisement entre Stardew Valley et The Legend Of Zelda a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Switch, Xbox One et PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lonesome-...ntendo-switch/




Le jeu de simulation de vie free-to-play *Dreamlight Valley* a été annoncé par Gameloft et Disney pour 2023 sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ley-announced/




Le DLC Top Gun : Maverick a été annoncé pour *Ace Combat 7: Skies Unknown*, qui n’a toujours pas été en Humble Bundle :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/ace-...-dlc-announced

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de quizz *Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader?* A été annoncé sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Xbox One pour l’année en cours :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/are-...-switch-and-pc




Les JRPG *Fallen Legion: Rise to Glory* et *Fallen Legion Revenants* sortiront le 26 Aout en Europe sur PC, PS5, et Xbox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/fall...t-26-in-europe




Le jeu de puzzle *Tandis* est sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/geo...apes-and-minds




Présentation des prochains personnage et tueur(s) du Tome 11 de *Dead By Daylight* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/dead-by-da...-story-content




Un jeu de fitness dans le *Metaverse*, qui fait gagner des cryptomonnaies en remplissant des défis … :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/zinnial...h=259d525cf1bd

*Matchpoint Tennis Championships* sortira le 7 Juillet sur toutes les plateformes et sur le Game Pass :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050848787.html




La roadmap 2022 pour *Total War: Warhammer 3* sera présentée vendredi :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...3/roadmap-2022





Il y a aussi la première roadmap de l’histoire de *Runescape* qui a été présentée aujourd’hui, pour l’année 2022 :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/runescape...erness-reborn/

----------


## KOUB

Ces *airs* se ressemblent étrangement :

https://noisypixel.net/fan-discovers...victory-theme/








Le RPG *Chained Echoes* sortira en Octobre sur les consoles d’ancienne génération et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/chained-echoe...elease-window/

Il y a une démo en béta pour le jeu d’action-aventure *Arto*, qui doit sortir en Décembre sur Steam. La démo jouable est disponible sur le serveur discord du jeu :

https://noisypixel.net/arto-reveals-...ler-free-demo/

Vous pouvez lancer la migration du launcher *Bethesda vers Steam* :

https://gamerant.com/bethesda-accoun...gration-start/

Les jeux *PS Plus* du mois de Mai sont :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...een-announced/



Gary Fredley, ingénieur engagé par Sony pour *la préservation des jeux* a expliqué son boulot pendant une présentation à la GDC. Et un article CPC explique aussi la chose :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-game-p...eer-clarifies/

https://www.canardpc.com/retrogaming...et-ses-enjeux/

L’éditeur de cartes a été enlevé de *Gears 5* pour que l’équipe de développeurs se concentre sur de futurs projets :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-coaliti...s-map-builder/





*Quantic Dream* est un très bon studio de développement, avec une bonne ambiance, un directeur qui n’est pas un gros pervers et sans montages photos injurieux. Selon Quantic Dream :

https://www.thegamer.com/quantic-dre...dio-statement/

Le jeu d’aventures *Aka* sortira au 4ème trimestre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/open...-for-switch-pc




*This War of Mine: Final Cut* sortira sur les consoles de nouvelle génération le 10 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/this...ries-on-may-10

Le TPS *Glitch Busters: Stuck on You* a été annoncé pour PS4, Switch et PC pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/thir...-switch-and-pc




Le visual novel *Mothmen 1966* sortira le 14 Juillet sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/myst...unches-july-14





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les drivers de *Nvidia* sont les meilleurs selon Nvidia :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/gpu-drivers-amd-intel

Refroidir ou baisser le bruit du ventilateur du *Steam Deck*, il va falloir choisir apparemment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-b...ses-gpu-temps/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Alphabet-Google* a fait moins d’argent ce trimestre que l’année dernière :

https://actu.orange.fr/economie/goog...4c0aa3faa.html

Le dernier trimestre s’est très bien passé pour *Xbox* :

https://www.actugaming.net/xbox-des-...hausse-494242/

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/xb...-le-game-pass/

Le second plan de licenciement de *Blizzard Versailles* a été invalidé par la cour d’appel :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848773.html

Le groupe *Climate Replay* appelle à un usage responsable des NFT dans les jeux et aussi de bien réfléchir avant d’en mettre (y a des développeurs de Mojang et de Xbox Game Studios dans le groupe) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-nfts-in-games

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que *Twitch* envisage d’encourager les streameurs partenaires à diffuser plus de publicités en diminuant les revenus perçus sur les abonnements et en augmentant ceux venant des pubs :

https://www.gamesradar.com/twitch-is...-top-channels/

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-cons...rtner-program/









Hironobu Sakaguchi n’aime pas la *statue de Final Fantasy VI* à 11.600$ :

https://www.eurogamer.net/final-fant...16k-ff6-statue

----------


## Supergounou

> j'ai déjà une spreadsheet pour les events


T'es vraiment un grand malade  ::O:

----------


## KOUB

Le *Smithsonian a un partenariat avec Meta* pour une présentation en VR pour simuler la marche sur la Lune :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/04/25/m...nwalk-exhibit/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Un *téléphone portable à cadran rotatif* … à 399$ … à construire soi-même :

https://gizmodo.com/diy-rotary-cell-...ays-1848843721



*Pourquoi se faire chier à pirater des données* … Alors qu’il suffit de les demander à Apple, Twitter, Alphabet-Google, Discord, Meta-Facebook ou Snap Inc en se faisant passer pour des flics via des emails piratés ? :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-facebook-s...ids-1848844161

Les applications du *Google Play Store* doivent maintenant indiquer quelles données elles collectent :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/goo...s-2056029.html

*Apple* vend en ligne des composants pour réparer des Iphones … à un prix qui devrait vous donner envie d’aller dans une boutique Apple en fait :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/940169...-chez-soi.html

Des gens, que l’on ne qualifiera pas ici, ont essayé de *saboter le réseau de fibre internet* en France la nuit dernière :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/940141...-probable.html













Un projet de *film d’animation* avec *des influenceurs* et *des NFT* qui pue bien comme il faut … Youhou (un long fil à dérouler) :





Histoire de continuer dans l’arnaque, après les baskets en série limitée … Les *NFT* de baskets, par *Nike* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nike-nft-sneakers/




Un dispositif expérimental permet de *reproduire la sensation du toucher* sur les lèvres et dans la bouche … Vous êtes dégoutants :

https://gizmodo.com/vr-researches-si...uce-1848849489

La *République de Centrafrique* accepte maintenant les Bitcoins comme monnaie :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-adopted-...-re-1848848235

*Fort Worth* est la première ville américaine à se mettre à miner de la cryptomonnaie. C’est une ville du Texas. Ça va tellement bien se passer quand le réseau électrique aura des problèmes l’hiver prochain :

https://gizmodo.com/forth-worth-texa...oin-1848847356

----------


## Croaker

> Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Ni no Kuni: Cross Worlds*, qui doit bientôt sortir sur iOS et Android :
> 
> https://noisypixel.net/ni-no-kuni-cr...-registration/


Les deux JRPG Ni no Kuni (PC/Console) étaient sympa, mais ce truc là c'est développé par NetMarble et c'est un gacha-MMO avec en plus des NFT pour bien faire. (= des skins du gacha sont des NFT, avec tout ce qui s'ensuit). C'est con, l'esthétique semble plaisante mais appeler ça du JRPG c'est niet.

----------


## La Chouette

> T'es vraiment un grand malade


Les développeurs ils ont écrit des blagues et fait des dessins, j'insiste pour tous les voir, c'est tout  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> *Quantic Dream* est un très bon studio de développement, avec une bonne ambiance, un directeur qui n’est pas un gros pervers et sans montages photos injurieux. Selon Quantic Dream :
> 
> https://www.thegamer.com/quantic-dre...dio-statement/


Le message de Quantic Dream en français, en mode "propagande on n'arrive pas à recruter vite il faut qu'on se refasse une image".

https://www.afjv.com/news/10908_quan...ts-lgbtqia.htm

Je vous le mets en clair :

*Quantic Dream : Le studio informe sur ses engagements*

Aujourd'hui, nous aimerions partager certains faits et actions que nous avons pris pour renforcer notre engagement à entretenir un studio respectueux, accueillant et solidaire :

Nous lançons un partenariat avec une association LGBTQIA+ pour garantir une représentation irréprochable des personnages, histoires et thèmes touchants à la communauté LGBTQIA+ dans nos jeux. Des sessions de travail et de réflexion ont déjà commencé.

Quantic Dream est engagé dans la Charte de la Diversité promue par les organisations françaises SNJV et SELL, les agences gouvernementales DGE et CNC.

Notre communauté LGBTQIA+ a nommé des porte-paroles pour assurer qu'une diversité de voix et de représentations puissent infuser tout ce que nous faisons, et que ces points de vue soient effectifs à tous les échelons du studio.

Nous avons et continuerons d'employer et promouvoir des talents divers, y compris au sein de notre équipe narrative, pour s'assurer que nous reflétons la diversité de notre public et des jeux que nous voulons créer.

Les employés/ées de la communauté LGBTQIA+ sont présents au studio depuis sa création. Beaucoup ont une ancienneté de dix ans ou plus dans l'entreprise, évoluant dans tous les types de postes et niveaux de responsabilités.

Nous accueillons un responsable DEI (Diversité, Equité et Inclusion) dans notre équipe, avec un budget spécifique dédié aux initiatives DEI.

Plus de 50% de nos cadres sont des femmes, parmi lesquelles figurent des Directrices de Production, notre Vice-Présidente Marketing, notre Directrice des Ventes, notre Directrice de la Communication, notre Directrice des Ressources Humaines, de nombreuses Cheffes de Projet, Productrices et Cheffes de Département. Notre score d'équité (évalué par le gouvernement français) montre une égalité salariale et une égalité de traitement entre les femmes et les hommes.

Des processus internes permettent à tout employé de signaler anonymement des problèmes sur le lieu de travail, par l'intermédiaire du personnel non-cadre. Différents canaux, dont des espaces numériques dédiés, sont disponibles pour s'exprimer, partager des idées et faire part de ses préoccupations. Des enquêtes anonymes sont également menées régulièrement dans notre équipe par des sociétés tierces indépendantes spécialisées dans les ressources humaines, afin que tout le monde puisse exprimer librement son opinion ou ses préoccupations.

Pour que nos valeurs et nos convictions fondamentales soient claires et représentées, nous continuerons à grandir, à faire de notre lieu de travail l'environnement le plus sûr et à soutenir toujours davantage les communautés et notre propre équipe ici à Quantic Dream.

David Cage, Guillaume De Fondaumière et toute l'équipe de Quantic Dream



Le trailer pour vous donner envie de préco *Marauders*, le Escape From Tarkov dystopique et spatial.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1789480/Marauders/

----------


## Kamasa

> Le message de Quantic Dream en français, en mode "propagande on n'arrive pas à recruter vite il faut qu'on se refasse une image".
> 
> https://www.afjv.com/news/10908_quan...ts-lgbtqia.htm
> 
> Je vous le mets en clair :
> 
> *Quantic Dream : Le studio informe sur ses engagements*
> 
> [...]


 :ouaiouai:  Faut leur dire que les intentions c'est comme les pets : s'il faut forcer, c'est de la merde.

----------


## Eloso

> Faut leur dire que les intentions c'est comme les pets : s'il faut forcer, c'est de la merde.


J'aurais plutôt dit que c'est gentil de vouloir "infuser" plein de bonnes idées, mais que généralement quand cela a assez infusé à ton goût, tu jettes à la poubelle ce qui a servi à le faire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le jeu de puzzle à la cool avec des petits bouts de city builder en low poly dedans, *Dorfromantik*, sort aujourd'hui d'accès anticipé (lien vers la page Steam en cliquant sur l'image) :

----------


## Kalh

> Faut leur dire que les intentions c'est comme les pets : s'il faut forcer, c'est de la merde.


Cette phrase!!! Il faut que je m'en souvienne!!!

----------


## pipoop

> Cette phrase!!! Il faut que je m'en souvienne!!!


Mets la en signature

----------


## Ruvon

*ENDLESS Dungeon* présente son deuxième héros. Un sheriff.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...DLESS_Dungeon/





*V Rising* présente la partie construction de château pour y ranger son cercueil et autres joyeusetés. Pas convaincu par les animations des persos qui ont un look ultra cheap, mais le concept a l'air sympa.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1604030/V_Rising/





*Be Funny Now!* sortira le 17 mai. C'est un party game free to play, qui mélange du Gartic Phone, du Cards Against Humanity et autres quiz. Pourrait être rigolo mais est uniquement en anglais.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Be_Funny_Now/





*Forgotten Fables: Wolves on the Westwind*, un *livre dont vous êtes le héros* dans l'univers de l'Oeil Noir, sortira le 25 mai sur iOs et sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Westwind/





*The Knight Witch*, un *metroidvania* plutôt mignon, annoncé par Team17 pour cette année.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Knight_Witch/





*Shields of Loyalty*, un jeu de *stratégie en tour par tour* en Early Access qui ne cache pas son inspiration Heroes of Might and Magic, envoie un nouveau trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ds_of_Loyalty/





*Interstellar Space: Genesis*, le *4X spatial* plutôt bien foutu annonce le DLC *Evolving Empires*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lving_Empires/





*Roman Triumph: Survival City Builder*, qui comme son nom l'indique, est un *city-builder / RTS* avec des gros monstres, annoncé pour 2023. Bon, c'est édité par PlayWay, mais allez savoir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._City_Builder/





*Bugsnax*, après être sorti en exclu EGS, arrive sur Steam accompagné de sa mise à jour *Isle of Bigsnax* qui rajoute du contenu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/674140/Bugsnax/





*Killer in the cabin*, le *Among Us like* ambiance slasher des années 80 auquel personne ne joue, sortira d'Early Access le 12 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._in_the_cabin/





*Kapital: Sparks of Revolution*, le *City-builder* de la lutte des classes, sort tout à l'heure.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_Revolution/





On peut demander un accès sur Steam au playtest prévu en mai pour *DYSTERRA*, un *multiplayer sci-fi shooter* "qui mélange Rust et Halo" d'après des gens qui ont déjà joué aux précédentes sessions beta. Je vous ai mis le trailer de la précédente beta.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1527890/Dysterra/





*Decision: Red Daze*, action RPG post apo, sortira le 19 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...sion_Red_Daze/





Sortie de *Trigon: Space Story*, le *FTL like* qui lui ressemble vraiment beaucoup, en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_Space_Story/

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Facteroids* en Early Access, un *factory-builder*, avec démo dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1626530/Facteroids/





*Prehistoric Kingdom*, le *Jurassic Park-builder*, est sorti hier en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...toric_Kingdom/





Sortie du *metroidvania* en pixel art *Haiku, the Robot*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...iku_the_Robot/





Le *XBox + Bethesda Showcase* aura lieu le 12 juin.









Le site de *Stalker 2* a été banni en Russie.

https://www.pcgamer.com/stalker-2-si...ty-censorship/



Le DLC du mignonnissime *Cozy Grove: New Neighbears* est sorti il y a deux jours.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...eighbears_DLC/

 



Sympathique rétrospective de *Sid Meier’s Pirates!* par No Dice, No Glory.

https://nodicenoglory.com/2022/04/25...eiers-pirates/



La dernière *The GameDiscoverCo newsletter* nous parle de Cook Serve Forever et des résultats financiers de XBox.

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...nouncement?s=r



*Rogue Legacy 2* est sorti d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ogue_Legacy_2/





*Scorn* bouge encore.







Et *inXile* montre des trucs.

----------


## DMDuncan37

Le launcher Bethesda va fermer bientôt.
Il est possible de migrer sa bibliothèque sur Steam.

Pour cela il faut lier un compte Steam
https://bethesda.net/fr/article/2RXx...tion-sur-steam

La procédure est disponible depuis hier.
Par contre cela semble buggé !

Impossible de lié mon compte Steam avec même pseudo ou adresse émail !?
J'ai essayé avec un autre compte Steam RAS.

Impossible de changer l'adresse émail de Bethesda non plus !  ::zzz::

----------


## Ninuna

> Impossible de lié mon compte Steam avec même pseudo ou adresse émail !?
> J'ai essayé avec un autre compte Steam RAS.


Attention, si on a lancé un jeu bethesda en renseignant un email un jour, Bethesda a automatiquement crée un compte lié à l'email et lié le compte steam à ce compte
J'ai eu le même problème, impossible de lier steam et en fait mon compte était lié à une adresse mail que je n'avais pas utilisé depuis des années 

https://www.reddit.com/r/BethesdaSof...am_account_to/

----------


## runner

> Le launcher Bethesda va fermer bientôt.
> Il est possible de migrer sa bibliothèque sur Steam.
> 
> Pour cela il faut lier un compte Steam
> https://bethesda.net/fr/article/2RXx...tion-sur-steam
> 
> La procédure est disponible depuis hier.
> Par contre cela semble buggé !
> 
> ...


Fait cette nuit et ça a fonctionné chez moi.

----------


## Bart

Je viens de tenter le transfert à l'instant et ça a parfaitement fonctionné. Je savais même pas ce que j'avais dessus, bah j'avais Quake. Cool  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Et *inXile* montre des trucs faits sous Unreal Engine 5.





> This is a screenshot from The Bard's Tale IV and a request to respond





Ce n'est pas une image faite sous UE5 mais une image de the bard's tale 4.

----------


## DMDuncan37

> Attention, si on a lancé un jeu Bethesda en renseignant un email un jour, Bethesda a automatiquement crée un compte lié à l'email et lié le compte steam à ce compte
> J'ai eu le même problème, impossible de lier steam et en fait mon compte était lié à une adresse mail que je n'avais pas utilisé depuis des années 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/BethesdaSof...am_account_to/


Ca j'avais compris.
Par contre ne pas pouvoir changer d'adresse émail c'est plus embêtant.

Edit : voilà adresse émail changer c'est toujours la même chose.
donc avec 2 noms de comptes identique c'est mort !

Solution proposer lier mon compte Steam et m'installer The Elder Scrolls: Legends  ::|: 
qui est gratuit sur Steam

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce n'est pas une image faite sous UE5 mais une image de the bard's tale 4.


Bien vu.

----------


## Ruvon

Des nouvelles de *Space Engineers*, avec des nouveautés issues des suggestions de la communauté.

https://blog.marekrosa.org/2022/04/s...st-wanted.html





Dernier dev diary pour *Victoria 3*.

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ttles.1522286/





98% des actionnaires d'*Activision Blizzard* ont approuvé l'offre d'achat de *Microsoft*.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...quisition-deal



En 24h, *The Stanley Parable: Ultra Deluxe* a vendu 100,000 copies sur Steam.







*Kaiju Wars*, le jeu de stratégie en tour par tour avec des gros lézards, vient de sortir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1508400/Kaiju_Wars/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La bêta ouverte du Rocket League avec du Golf au lieu du Foot, *Turbo Golf Racing*, commence aujourd’hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tur...-from-tomorrow

Une nouvelle bande-annonce et l’annonce d’une seconde bêta ouverte pour *Honkai : Star Rail*, le prochain free-to-play d’HoYoverse pour PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050848795.html

Où Akira Yamaoka parle de la musique de son futur jeu d’action-survie multijoueur *Deathverse Let It Die* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050848791.html




*Marauders*, le Tarkov-like dans l’espace de Team 17, aura droit à une alpha fermée du 4 au 9 Mai, accessible en pré-commandant le jeu :

https://nofrag.com/marauders-une-alp...u-de-gameplay/




*Resident Evil 3* sous Unreal Engine 4 :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-3...camera-angles/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order 2* sortira en 2023 mais uniquement sur PC, Xbox Series et PS5 :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-jedi-...series-x-only/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...se-until-2023/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une fuite plus ou moins fiable sur Reddit), *Starfield* sera bien … Et le moteur de jeu est tout caca, ce qui ajoute un détail tendant à prouver la fiabilité des révélations :

https://wccftech.com/starfield-leaks...-flight-is-in/

*Les Sims 4* a été mis à jour hier et a changé son menu principal en rajoutant quelque chose de … perturbant :

https://www.thegamer.com/sims-4-ring-ring-girl-update/





L’action-RPG *Maglam Lord*, déjà disponible sur PS4 et Switch, sortira le 30 Mai sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/magl...o-pc-on-may-30




Le visual novel *Meteor World Actor: Badge & Dagger* sortira en occident le 10 Juin sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/supe...10-in-the-west




*RPG Maker Unite* présente son Outline Editor, qui permet de construire un RPG sans forcer :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/rpg-...outline-editor

----------


## KOUB

Il n’y pas que Superman qui a une démo technique sur *Unreal Engine 5*, il y a maintenant aussi Spiderman :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/there...-can-download/




*10 Minutes Till Dawn* est un Vampire Survivor sans tir automatique, gratuit, qui doit sortir le 9 Mai sur Steam, et a une démo sur itch.io :

https://www.indiemag.fr/videos/gamep...ies-prometteur

https://flanne.itch.io/10-minutes-till-dawn




La copie de FTL *Trigon: Space Story* sort aujourd’hui sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tri...u-gout-du-jour

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_Space_Story/




Blizzard est très content du nombre de vues d’*Overwatch 2* sur Twitch. Ils ont pas lu les critiques (une qui m’a fait rire dit que « le jeu aurait pu être un email ») et les drops de clés bêta aident bien :

https://www.eurogamer.net/blizzard-c...ever-on-twitch





Le jeu de rélfexion – city-builder *Dorfromantik* est sorti d’accès anticipé aujourd’hui :




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’enquête *The Centennial Case*, qui sortira le 12 Mai sur PC, PlayStation et Switch :

https://fr.ign.com/trailer/59473/the...meplay-trailer




On peut dire beaucoup de choses de *Kalof*, mais en tous cas, le programme anti-triche Ricochet est assez marrant. Avant, les tricheurs se retrouvaient à ne faire aucuns dégâts à leurs adversaires. Maintenant, leurs adversaires leurs deviennent invisibles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/call-of-duty...other-players/

2 millions de copies vendues pour *Tales Of Arise* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050848813.html

La conférence annuelle *Xbox* et *Bethesda* aura lieu le 12 Juin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050848809.html

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour du jour Wind Of Change a été déployée aujourd’hui sur le MMO militaire *War Thunder* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/war-thunder/4k-update




Des explications concernant le FPS *Warstride Challenge*, sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/focus-nous-expliq...de-challenges/




Il y aura une nouvelle présentation concernant *Monster Hunter Rise* Sunbreak le 10 Mai :

https://www.actugaming.net/monster-h...10-mai-494437/





3 Jeux PS1 du nouveau *PS Plus amélioré* auraient fuité (Tekken 2, Ridge Racer 2 et Mr Driller) :

https://gamerant.com/ps-plus-premium-games-list-ps1/

Le *Game Pass* rajoute 3 jeux aujourd’hui (Bugsnax, Unsouled et NBA 2k22) :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...2022-nba-2k22/

Les 6 jeux du mois de Mai d*’Amazon Gaming* sont (je vous conseille Cat Quest) :

https://www.destructoid.com/amazon-p...-dead-space-2/



Nouvelle bande-annonce avec la présentation de Bunker pour le roguelite *Endless Dungeon*, qui sortira un jour prochain sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/endl...reveal-trailer




Les remakes des RPG tactiques *R-Type Tactics I & II* ont été annoncés pour un jour prochain sur des plateformes pour le moment inconnues :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/r-ty...akes-announced

Le schmup-metroidvania *The Knight Witch* a été annoncé pour cette année sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/metr...-switch-and-pc




Un nouveau teaser pour le FPS bio-technologique *SCORN*, qui sortira bien un jour :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...-engine-5-rpg/





Le puzzle-game *Lost Twins 2* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/los...mbreux-secrets

----------


## Ruvon

> *10 Minutes Till Dawn* est un Vampire Survivor sans tir automatique, gratuit, qui doit sortir le 9 Mai sur Steam, et a une démo sur itch.io :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/videos/gamep...ies-prometteur
> 
> https://flanne.itch.io/10-minutes-till-dawn


Je crois que je sais comment il l'a découvert  ::ninja:: 








> *10 Minutes Till Dawn*, un Vampire Survivors-like lovecraftien, version gratuite sur Itch.io, j'ai testé c'est plutôt pas mal !
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tes_Till_Dawn/
> 
> https://flanne.itch.io/10-minutes-till-dawn
> 
> Bon par contre va pas falloir trop tirer sur la corde, *20 Minutes Till Dawn*, le même jeu mais pour des sessions de 20 minutes, vient d'apparaitre aussi...
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tes_Till_Dawn/


Pour info, en fait *10 Minutes Till Dawn* sera la version gratuite comme sur Itch.io, et *20 Minutes Till Dawn* sera payant, mais je n'ai pas vu le prix prévu encore.

----------


## runner

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une fuite plus ou moins fiable sur Reddit), Starfield sera bien … Et le moteur de jeu est tout caca, ce qui ajoute un détail tendant à prouver la fiabilité des révélations :
> 
> https://wccftech.com/starfield-leaks...-flight-is-in/





> The engine is a piece of crap though.





> Shooting feels alright, flying is terrible at the moment in my opinion, just not fun to me.





> Lighting and stuff is looking better and better, though it's not on the level of Horizon Forbidden West or anything like that but still a good looking game.





> they have an overabundance of content, probably too much, so that's not the issue


Graphiquement ça semble pas top et le moteur à chier, ça fait pas rêver.
J'ai peur que le jeu soit fade comme un oblivion, openworld bac à sable sans âme et moche comme un fallout 3.
Plus qu'à espérer qu'ils soit modable et que TES 6 se fasse sur un vrai moteur avec de vraies ambitions techniques. A part morrowind et dans une moindre mesure oblivion, c'est pas très au point techniquement bethesda.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les 6 jeux du mois de Mai d*’Amazon Gaming* sont (je vous conseille Cat Quest) :
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/amazon-p...-dead-space-2/
> 
> https://d23gn3985hkc32.cloudfront.ne...y-1024x439.jpg


Même si the curse of MI est très vieux, c'est une bonne chose.

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour vitruvienne a été déployée aujourd’hui sur *Humankind* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hum...a-limited-time




*Park Lane* est un petit jeu d’horreur gratuit sur itch.io, qui se passe dans une station de métro :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/is-...-in-sunderland

https://drunkardwolf.itch.io/park-lane

Un livestream de la 2ème saison de *Halo Infinite* a été interrompu hier par un teaser, probablement pour le futur mode battle-royale :

https://www.eurogamer.net/halo-infin...-secret-teaser




Voilà le logo du *Kalof annuel de cette année* Modern Warfare 2 :

https://gamewave.fr/call-of-duty-mod...oile-son-logo/





C’est le début de la 2ème saison de *Deep Rock Galactic* :

https://nofrag.com/deep-rock-galacti...e-sa-saison-2/




Le visual novel *Monster Prom 3: Monster Roadtrip* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam, oùu une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/monster-p...nnounced-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ster_Roadtrip/




Le metroidvania *Piko Piko* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/piko-piko-lau...sion-on-steam/




14 jeux de plus sont disponibles sur *GeForce Now* :

https://wccftech.com/geforce-now-add...ip-gift-cards/

Le jeu mobile *Warcraft* sera présenté le 3 Mai :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wa.../1100-6502907/





Une clarification concernant *Monkey Island* et le nom de son héros :

https://www.thegamer.com/monkey-isla...guybrush-name/

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

*Le nouveau casque VR de Meta* devrait sortir dans l’année. Mais c’est pour des utilisations professionnelles, dans le sens, au travail, pour remplacer un PC … C’est pas comme ça que vous allez arriver à le vendre votre Metaverse :

https://www.pcgamer.com/metas-new-hi...ot-for-gamers/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Artesian Builds*, la boite qui faisait des PC custom et lançait des concours pour influenceurs mais ne donnait les prix qu’à ceux ayant une communauté assez étendue à leur goût, fait faillite, avec 1.3 millions de dollars de commandes non-remplies :

https://www.pcgamer.com/artesian-builds-bankruptcy/

Les testeurs qualités sous-contractants de *Bioware* forment un syndicat en Alberta, une province du Canada, citant la nécessité de gagner de quoi vivre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/qa-workers-o...-form-a-union/

Les cartes prépayées d’abonnement au *PS Plus* ne fonctionnent plus temporairement, au moins en Grande-Bretagne :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15680...l-embarras.htm





*Koei Tecmo* a fait plein d’argent l’année fiscale dernière :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050848801.html

*PlayStation* recrute pour sa division mobile :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...obile-business

*Yuji Naka* dit avoir poursuivi Square Enix après avoir été débarqué de son poste de directeur de Balan Wonderworld 6 mois avant sa sortie, ce qui explique selon lui pourquoi le jeu est tout pourri et tout pas fini :

https://www.eurogamer.net/sonic-crea...astrous-launch

https://www.gamesradar.com/sonic-cre...s-latest-game/









Le créateur d’un shooter multijoueur free-to-play abandonné a cru faire une bonne blague en renommant son jeu « *Sheck 5* », pour qu’il apparaisse dans les bibliothèques Steam comme tel. Sauf qu’il s’est fait bannir, vu qu’il ne possède évidemment pas les droits de l’ogre vert :

https://www.gamesradar.com/steam-pra...eir-libraries/

Où on parle de *Muriel Tramis*, la co-créatrice d’Adibou :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2018/...-d-honneur.php

98% des actionnaires d’*Activision-Blizzard* sont d’accord pour vendre à Microsoft, 25% au-dessus du prix actuel qui continue d’ailleurs à baisser, avec le nombre de joueurs de Kalof qui a baissé de 30% l’année fiscale dernière :





https://kotaku.com/call-duty-activis...ree-1848854332

Va y avoir des changements dans les compétitions de *Valorant* :

https://twitter.com/ValorantEsports/...08986701885440


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Il est possible de demander à *Google* de déréférencer des pages internet mettant à disposition vos infos personnelles :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/941213...en-danger.html

Il semble que *Microsoft* prépare l’intégration d’un VPN au navigateur Edge :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/mic...n-2056050.html

Le drone d’*Ingenuity* a photographié du parachute et du machin qui ont aidé le Rover *Perseverance* à atterrir sur Mars en Février 2021 :

https://gizmodo.com/nasas-mars-helic...nce-1848852828



Depuis l’obsession de son CEO pour le Metaverse … L’action de *Meta-Facebook* a perdu 50% de sa valeur. Il faut dire que le Reality Labs a couté 2.96 milliards dollars et en a rapporté 650 millions sur le dernier trimestre :

https://www.thegamer.com/meta-stock-...erg-metaverse/

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/extend...s-last-quarter

Les employés d’*Amazon* peuvent maintenant garder leurs portables au travail pour, par exemple, savoir qu’une tornade se dirige vers leur entrepôt et pouvoir évacuer :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-employees...ork-1848853347

60 gouvernements se sont engagés (sans contrainte) à garder un *internet ouvert* :

https://gizmodo.com/countries-sign-o...a-o-1848853113

----------


## Sannom

> Où on parle de *Muriel Tramis*, la co-créatrice d’Adibou :
> 
> https://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2018/...-d-honneur.php


J'espère qu'elle va réussir à faire le remake de son premier jeu, ça a l'air intéressant.

----------


## FB74

Activision Blizzard devrait être racheté par Microsoft:

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques sorties encore :

*Forgotten Hill Tales*, spin off de la série de *Point&Click*, qui contient 5 petites histoires.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...en_Hill_Tales/





*Sword of Atlas*, jeu de *stratégie en temps réel* gratuit.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...word_of_Atlas/





*TVG (The Vox Games). Journey*, un jeu d'escorte de caravane en voxel gratuit.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Games_Journey/





Sortie en 1.0 de *Tactical Combat Department*, tactical en tour par tour policier. Pas de nouveau trailer, alors j'ai mis la vidéo découverte avec Sebum.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...at_Department/





Sortie en 1.0 de *Unsouled*, le Souls like en 2D.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1042920/Unsouled/

----------


## Croaker

Comme c'était prévisible, Hoyoverse (Genshin) a annoncé le report de sa mise à jour régulière vue la situation à Shanghai. (où sont localisés les dévs).




Les joueurs semblent raisonnablement bien le prendre, sauf évidemment sur twitter, et je doute que ce soit déjà la faute d'Elon Musk.

----------


## runner

> J'espère qu'elle va réussir à faire le remake de son premier jeu, ça a l'air intéressant.


Koub a mis un article de 2018.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Koub a mis un article de 2018.


En voilà un d'hier : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html

----------


## runner

> En voilà un d'hier : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...1_4408996.html


Merci mais on ne peut pas y accéder.

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci mais on ne peut pas y accéder.


Si on n'est pas abonné, comme tous les liens vers Gamekult, mais personne ne s'en plaint  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Situation compliquée à évaluer de l'extérieur : une ex employée de Blizzard et Apple a déposé une plainte pour *discrimination à l'embauche contre Epic Games*.

Elle prétend que ses activités syndicales et autres défenses des travailleurs (elle avait dénoncé le harcèlement, notamment sexuel qu'elle a vécu à titre personnel chez Blizzard et les conditions de travail chez Apple) sont la raison pour laquelle Epic ne l'a pas embauchée. Epic lui a demandé de remplir un document avec toutes ses activités extra professionnelles, dans lesquelles elle a décrit ces différentes expériences dans la défense des droits des travailleurs.

Epic répond que c'est simplement parce qu'un autre candidat a mieux scoré aux entretiens et que d'ailleurs, sa réponse au document leur est parvenue après qu'ils aient proposé le contrat à quelqu'un d'autre, que ça n'a donc pas eu d'influence.

La même personne a aussi une autre plainte en cours déposée contre Mozilla pour exactement la même raison : refus d'embauche à cause de son activité de défense des droits des travailleurs.

La réaction d'une prof de droit sur le fait qu'Epic pose ce genre de question aux candidats :

_"Un employeur viole la NLRA [National Labor Relations Act] s'il exerce une discrimination à l'encontre de candidats à l'emploi en raison de leurs activités syndicales", a déclaré Risa Lieberwitz, professeur de droit du travail et de l'emploi à Cornell.

"La preuve que la candidate a passé une série d'entretiens, mais que l'employeur a ensuite embauché quelqu'un d'autre après avoir appris l'activité syndicale soulève la question de savoir si le refus de l'employeur de l'embaucher était motivé par son activité syndicale. Mais cela dépendra de toutes les preuves".

M. Lieberwitz a noté que les questions posées par Epic aux candidats sur leurs activités extérieures "soulèvent la question de savoir si la question était trop large en cherchant des informations qui pourraient inclure l'association des candidats avec des organisations syndicales."

"La question de la pratique déloyale est de savoir si une telle question posée aux candidats interfère avec les droits des employés à s'engager dans une activité syndicale ou toute autre activité concertée liée au travail", a-t-elle déclaré._

Bref, le syndicalisme dans les boites de tech, c'est pas simple.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...ic-games-nlrb/

----------


## runner

> Si on n'est pas abonné, comme tous les liens vers Gamekult, mais personne ne s'en plaint


On devrait pareil avec le forum, si t'es pas abonné, t'as pas accès. ::ninja:: 

Je vais faire mon gros chieur et je sais que peu voire personne sera d'accord avec moi. Ces liens vers des articles inaccessibles sans avoir payé sur un forum ouvert à tous, gratuit et totalement non lié au site payant, ça fait publicité déguisée.

----------


## pipoop

> Situation compliquée à évaluer de l'extérieur : une ex employée de Blizzard et Apple a déposé une plainte pour *discrimination à l'embauche contre Epic Games*.
> 
> Elle prétend que ses activités syndicales et autres défenses des travailleurs (elle avait dénoncé le harcèlement, notamment sexuel qu'elle a vécu à titre personnel chez Blizzard et les conditions de travail chez Apple) sont la raison pour laquelle Epic ne l'a pas embauchée. Epic lui a demandé de remplir un document avec toutes ses activités extra professionnelles, dans lesquelles elle a décrit ces différentes expériences dans la défense des droits des travailleurs.
> 
> Epic répond que c'est simplement parce qu'un autre candidat a mieux scoré aux entretiens et que d'ailleurs, sa réponse au document leur est parvenue après qu'ils aient proposé le contrat à quelqu'un d'autre, que ça n'a donc pas eu d'influence.
> 
> La même personne a aussi une autre plainte en cours déposée contre Mozilla pour exactement la même raison : refus d'embauche à cause de son activité de défense des droits des travailleurs.
> 
> La réaction d'une prof de droit sur le fait qu'Epic pose ce genre de question aux candidats :
> ...


Je vais faire ça aussi dans mes entretiens je vais dire que je suis syndique et que je défends les droits des travailleurs et quand je serais pas pris je dirais que c'est a cause de ca...pourquoi j'y ai pas pense avant!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On devrait pareil avec le forum, si t'es pas abonné, t'as pas accès.
> 
> Je vais faire mon gros chieur et je sais que peu voire personne sera d'accord avec moi. Ces liens vers des articles inaccessibles sans avoir payé sur un forum ouvert à tous, gratuit et totalement non lié au site payant, ça fait publicité déguisée.


Je n'ai pas d'actions au _Monde_. En temps normal, quand je poste un article derrière paywall, je m'efforce d'en résumer le contenu en quelques phrases et/ou d'en citer un passage-clé.
Ici je ne l'ai pas fait car c'était simplement pour signaler l'existence de cette ressource récente (comme tu te plaignais de l'ancienneté de l'autre), sur un sujet qui ne m'intéresse pas outre mesure.

Si t'es particulièrement attaché à savoir ce que cet article raconte, je veux bien le lire et te faire un résumé.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vais faire ça aussi dans mes entretiens je vais dire que je suis syndique et que je défends les droits des travailleurs et quand je serais pas pris je dirais que c'est a cause de ca...pourquoi j'y ai pas pense avant!


Et pour le double effet kiss cool, choisis une entreprise déjà cataloguée comme "méchante".  ::trollface::

----------


## runner

> Si t'es particulièrement attaché à savoir ce que cet article raconte, je veux bien le lire et te faire un résumé.


Si c'est possible, merci d'avance.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Si c'est possible, merci d'avance.


L'article retrace le parcours de Muriel Tramis dans le jeu vidéo depuis ses premières créations pour le studio Coktel Vision à la fin des années 1980, et la place prépondérante occupée par la culture et l'histoire antillaises dans son travail, ce qui était et demeure une originalité (_Méwilo_ en 87 puis _Freedom: les guerriers de l'ombre_ en 88 sont parmi les premiers JV à aborder la question de l'esclavage). Le sujet d'ADI/Adibou est assez vite évacué (l'article ne précise pas si elle est associée au remake d'Adibou sorti ces jours-ci) au profit de son projet personnel du moment, le jeu _Remembrance_ auquel elle travaille depuis 2019 et qui "entrelacerait des récits se déroulant entre le XVIIIe siècle et aujourd’hui." 

L'article conclut sur sa passion intacte de la transmission aux jeunes générations :



> Mais, au-delà des honneurs, Muriel Tramis préfère que sa carrière inspire avant tout les jeunes générations, et notamment les femmes, qu’elle trouve trop peu nombreuses dans l’industrie vidéoludique. La créatrice déplore ainsi amèrement les réticences des collégiennes et lycéennes à se lancer dans des carrières scientifiques, réticences finalement peu éloignées de celles observées lors de ses études à l’ISEP. Elle-même orientée vers l’informatique par un couple d’enseignants quand son parcours était encore balbutiant, elle essaie aujourd’hui de rendre la pareille en intervenant ponctuellement dans des écoles. Avec, toujours, dans les classes comme dans ses jeux, la même envie de transmettre.

----------


## pipoop

> Et pour le double effet kiss cool, choisis une entreprise déjà cataloguée comme "méchante".


J'ai postule chez Quantic dream et Activision, je prepare la lettre de motivation pour Amazon
C'est encore trop tot pour twitter et Tesla ou je peux y allez?

----------


## Kriegor

Twitter c'est trop tôt.

----------


## Ruvon

*FPS: First Person Shooter - the definitive documentary* après avoir amassé de la thune sur KS, revient reprendre de la maille sur Indiegogo.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/f...tive-fps-doc#/

Après le docu a l'air très cool, une grosse rétrospective, des interviews... Le trailer :






Sortie de *Hipster Cafe*, un jeu de gestion de barbus à chemise à carreaux moches.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/843020/Hipster_Cafe/





*The Gunk* est arrivé sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1087760/The_Gunk/





C'est la *Good Old Games Week*, avec plein de promos sur des jeux qui se vendaient en francs, avant les traditionnelles promos sur les jeux Star Wars du 4 mai.

https://www.gog.com/fr/good-old-games?discounted=true

----------


## runner

> L'article retrace le parcours de Muriel Tramis dans le jeu vidéo depuis ses premières créations pour le studio Coktel Vision à la fin des années 1980, et la place prépondérante occupée par la culture et l'histoire antillaises dans son travail, ce qui était et demeure une originalité (_Méwilo_ en 87 puis _Freedom: les guerriers de l'ombre_ en 88 sont parmi les premiers JV à aborder la question de l'esclavage). Le sujet d'ADI/Adibou est assez vite évacué (l'article ne précise pas si elle est associée au remake d'Adibou sorti ces jours-ci) au profit de son projet personnel du moment, le jeu _Remembrance_ auquel elle travaille depuis 2019 et qui "entrelacerait des récits se déroulant entre le XVIIIe siècle et aujourd’hui." 
> 
> L'article conclut sur sa passion intacte de la transmission aux jeunes générations :


Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai postule chez Quantic dream et Activision, je prepare la lettre de motivation pour Amazon
> C'est encore trop tot pour twitter et Tesla ou je peux y allez?


N'oublie pas Apple, Square Enix, EA et Ubisoft.

----------


## pipoop

> N'oublie pas Apple, Square Enix, EA et Ubisoft.


Si avec ca je trouve pas de boulot...bah je me ferais du fric avec les proces

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi 29 Avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Knotword* est un jeu de réflexion avec des mots, disponible depuis hier sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/knotwords-mi...y-word-puzzle/




Le jeu d’action aventures *Koumajou Remilia : Scarlet Symphony* sortira le 28 Juillet sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050848477.html




Le beat’em up *River City Saga : Three Kingdoms* sortira le 21 Juillet sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050848839.html




Du gameplay pour *Skull & Bones* a leaké, avec la présentation de notoriété, qui débloquera des machins :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-montre-400312

https://gamingintel.com/skull-bones-...orld-and-more/

https://streamable.com/lgnyt8

*Ubisoft* a d’ailleurs twitté :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sk.../1100-6502952/





Selon les déclarations du producteur, *Final Fantasy XVI* est presque fini et devrait sortir avant la fin de l’année :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...producer-says/

Le Left 4 Dead en VR *After The Fall* a reçu une mise à jour de contenu :

https://nofrag.com/du-nouveau-conten...ad-like-en-vr/




L’ordre des mises à jour de *Chivalry 2* a changé dans sa nouvelle roadmap :

https://nofrag.com/chivalry-2-met-a-...ille-de-route/



Où on parle des extensions du Texas et du Montana pour *American Truck Simulator* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/gameplay-...uck-simulator/

Le mode Knockout Bash, où on enlève la balle et on fait du stock-car en battle-royale, est disponible depuis aujourd’hui sur *Rocket League* :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/rocket-le...knockout-bash/




Présentation d’un personnage de *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*, qui sort le 29 Juillet :

https://noisypixel.net/xenoblade-chr...roduces-ethel/

----------


## KOUB

D’ailleurs, on pourra changer de personnage dans *Xenoblade Chronicles 3* sans même interrompre son mouvement :

https://noisypixel.net/xenoblade-chr...racter-switch/




Trivia Murder Party 2 fera partie de la collection *Jackbox Party Starter*, qui doit sortir cet été :

https://noisypixel.net/trivia-murder...ckbox-starter/

La dernière mise à jour du MMO *Star Wars: The Old Republic* permet … d’assortir son sabre laser à sa tenue :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-the-o...ons-outfitter/

Où le développeur du metroidvania *Haiku the Robot* parle de son jeu :

https://gamerant.com/haiku-the-robot...re-discussion/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des offres d’emploi), *Quantic Dream*, une bonne boite à la bonne ambiance selon Quantic Dream travaille sur un jeu de stratégie compétitif non-annoncé :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/qu...f-non-annonce/

Ne laissez pas vos enfants jouer à *Switch Sports* tous seuls, c’est Nintendo qui le dit. Un écran prend si vite un coup de Joycon échappé d’une main … :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-sw...ldren-warning/





Le survival horror *Varmalis* est prévu pour cette année sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/var...bres-dangereux




*Outpost* est un jeu d’action-stratégie … heu en fait, FPS-RTS, qui sortira un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-is-the-...decade-so-far/




Un demake de *The Stanley Parable* sur le Quake Engine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-stanley...back-to-quake/





Où on parle un peu du mode plus facile et du mode plus difficile de *Sifu*, déployés dans la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848855.html

----------


## KOUB

*Earth Defense Force 6* sortira le 25 Aout au Japon sur PlayStation :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050848853.html




Finir *Minecraft* en hardcore et en pacifiste :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/c...e-run-no-kills




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de stratégie / RPG *Great Houses of Calderia* qui doit sortir au 3ème trimestre 2022 sur PC et devrait bientôt recevoir une démo jouable :

https://www.actugaming.net/great-hou...aytest-494604/




Le jeu d’enquête *Meteor World Actor: Badge & Dagger* sortira le 10 Juin sur Steam et dispose d’ailleurs d’une démo jouable :

https://www.actugaming.net/meteor-wo...europe-495592/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Badge__Dagger/




2 nouveaux jeux PS1 du *PS Plus amélioré* ont fuité, 2 jeux Worms :

https://gamerant.com/more-ps-plus-pr...ms-armageddon/

Nouveau record de speedrun pour *Doom 2016* à 18 min 26 s :

https://gamerant.com/doom-2016-new-s...-world-record/




*Elden Ring*, c’est une Dark Souls en monde ouvert dites-vous ? Et ben non ! C’est plus difficile de parer :

https://gamerant.com/elden-ring-dark...ing-different/

Le ladder est disponible dans *Diablo 2: Resurrected* :

https://gamerant.com/diablo-2-resurrected-ladder-live/





Les jeux du *Xbox Live Gold* de Mai sont :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/04/le...i-sont-connus/

----------


## KOUB

La nouvelle zone Kvaris du MMORPG *Phantasy Star Online 2: New Genesis* sera déployée avec la mise à jour de Juin :

https://www.destructoid.com/new-gene...eadline-recap/




*Microsoft Flight Simulator* va bientôt supporter le DLSS et le FSR, normalement pour la 10ème mise à jour, prévue pour Juillet. Et l’inclusion au game-pass a bien augmenté le nombre de joueurs :

https://wccftech.com/microsoft-fligh...han-last-year/

Les développeurs de *Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodhunt* ont des plans à long terme pour leur battle royale … :

https://www.gamesradar.com/vampire-t...-launch-plans/

Le nouveau record de speedrun de Super Mario Odyssey est maintenant à 57 min 09 s :

https://www.thegamer.com/super-mario...un-57-minutes/




La version améliorée du jeu de plateformes *Vesper: Zero Light Edition* sortira le 12 Mai sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/04/vesp...-for-switch-pc




Une troupe de théâtre va jouer Roméo et Juliette demain sur *Fallout 76* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/a-f...-game-tomorrow




Où on parle de l’histoire du dernier héros d'*Apex Legends*, Newcastle :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/res...hero-newcastle

----------


## runner

> Si avec ca je trouve pas de boulot...*bah je me ferais du fric avec les proces*


Bosse chez Rambus. ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

*Shotgun King* est un jeu d’échecs avec un twist dans le titre, disponible sur itch.io et en Mai sur Steam, où une démo jouable est aussi disponible. Les développeurs offriront les clés Steam aux possesseurs de la version itch.io :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sho...with-a-shotgun

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nal_Checkmate/




*Stray* sortira cet été sur PS5 et PC; et *Cult of the Lamb* doit sortir cet automne sur consoles et PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/upcoming-i...elease-windows

Il y a déjà des tricheurs sur *Overwatch 2* :

https://gamewave.fr/overwatch-2/over...s-sur-la-beta/





Voilà comment on fait un lièvre dans *Valheim* (Pour les Mistlands) :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valheim/upd...ands-creatures




Il y aura du contenu solo dans *Evil Dead : The Game* :

https://gamerant.com/evil-dead-game-story/

Ceci contient un spoiler concernant *Final Fantasy XIV* :

Haurchefant Greystone revient dans le dernier raid ultime de Final Fantasy XIV grâce à la magie du voyage dans le temps :

https://kotaku.com/final-fantasy-xiv...rch-1848855778




Selon une offre d’emploi, *Bungie* travaille sur un nouveau moteur de jeu pour téléphones portables :

https://www.gamesradar.com/bungie-is...o-job-listing/

Un demake de *Disco Elysium* sur Game Boy. Parce que :

https://www.thegamer.com/disco-elysi...lling-mystery/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Epic* est poursuivi pour, il semblerait, avoir refusé d’engager une personne, ancienne employée chez Activision-Blizzard et Apple, pour son engagement syndical :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nion-supporter

Le fondateur et CEO de *Netease*, William Ding Lei, a quitté un certain nombre de fonctions dans la compagnie : 

https://www.pcgamesinsider.biz/job-n...-restrictions/

*Bungie* a porté plainte pour viol de copyright et de marque contre un vendeur de cheats pour Destiny 2. La plainte pour viol de copyright a été rejetée :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/destiny-2/c...ght-aimjunkies

*Reggie Fils-Aime* aime bien la technologie de la blockchain, mais pas les NFT :

https://gamerant.com/former-nintendo...ts-blockchain/

*Sony* empêche d’empiler les abonnements PS Now et PS Plus. Les cartes prépayées seront converties à des durées équivalentes, en argent, des nouveaux niveaux de PS Plus amélioré :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tion-stacking/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

L’une des plus intenses *attaques DDoS* (15.3 millions de requêtes à la seconde) jamais recensée a ciblé … Une plateforme d’échange de cryptomonnaies :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...ency-platform/

Le Meta-Pixel, qui fournit vos données à *Meta-Facebook* se trouve sur … Le site de demande d’aide financières des étudiants américains :

https://gizmodo.com/meta-snooping-on...ook-1848855078

*Amazon* a annoncé quelques trucs lors de son bilan trimestriel dont une catégorie de produits étiquetés « consciously created » :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-ceo-jassy...uly-1848856226

Le réseau social chinois *Weibo* a annoncé vouloir montrer publiquement l’adresse IP de « certains » utilisateurs pour combattre la fraude et les comportements malveillants … :

https://gizmodo.com/weibo-plan-clean...ess-1848854409

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la commission européenne travaillerait depuis un moment à une poursuite anti-trust contre l’application *Apple Pay* :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/ant...e-2056070.html

*Arm China* a enfin réussi à virer légalement son CEO Allen Wu, qui ne pouvait être viré car il fallait apposer un sceau sur sa lettre de renvoi … Qu’il possédait et ne voulait étrangement pas prêter. La fabrication d’un nouveau sceau est en cours :

https://www.pcgamer.com/arm-china-rogue-ceo-ousted/

Le logiciel gratuit *Audacity* sort sur le Microsoft Store … En raison du nombre hallucinant de clones pourris payants sur la boutique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/audacity-rel...mber-of-fakes/





Les *sabotages de la fibre internet* de cette semaine ont touché 1% des abonnés Free :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/943299...e-touches.html

Les propositions d’*Elon Musk* pour faire enfin gagner de l’argent à Twitter sont … Heu … oui, voilà, vous avez l’idée :

https://gizmodo.com/how-elon-musk-wi...mon-1848858734

Suite à son dernier bilan financier, *Netflix* vire des paquets d’auteurs sans préavis :

https://www.thegamer.com/netflix-lay...writers-tudum/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il y aura des chansons dans le *film Super Mario*. Et Mario et Luigi auront des accents de Brooklyn :

https://www.thegamer.com/super-mario...e-plot-leaked/

Les 149 bus électriques de la *RATP* sont retirés de la circulation suite à deux incendies :

https://www.clubic.com/mobilie-urbai...incendies.html

La plateforme d’échange de cryptomonnaies *Binance* a bloqué des comptes de personnes liées au Kremlin :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/944249...u-kremlin.html

Evan Spiegel, le CEO de Snap, n’aime pas le *Metaverse* :

https://gizmodo.com/snaps-ceo-disses...cal-1848859896

----------


## Erkin_

> *Outpost* est un jeu d’action-stratégie … heu en fait, FPS-RTS, qui sortira un jour prochain sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/this-is-the-...decade-so-far/


Le lancer d'obus avec physique et sans action contextuelles, il fait son petit effet sur moi.

----------


## Maximelene

Par contre, c'est passionnant l'article qui se contente de décrire le trailer pourtant déjà intégré. L'art de ne rien avoir à dire...

----------


## Ruvon

> Le lancer d'obus avec physique et sans action contextuelles, il fait son petit effet sur moi.


Rate pas la page Steam que j'ai posté la semaine dernière avec le trailer.




> *Outpost*, un Tower Defence avec construction de base et pan pan en FPS bien vénère, plutôt joli et avec multi coop. Intrigué.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1566690/Outpost/

----------


## Erkin_

Du coup je regarde la présentation Enter the Dragon, Zed Zone qui ressemble à un Project Zomboid plus action/WTF présente plein de choses sympa !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1211600/ZED_ZONE/

Celui là aussi : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nterdimension/

----------


## Ruvon

Le rendez-vous des weeb La *Japan Expo*, ce sera, sans doute pour fêter la prise de la Bastille, du 14 au 17 juillet  ::ninja:: 

https://www.afjv.com/news/10909_japa...es-affiche.htm

https://www.japan-expo-paris.com/fr/





Le *weird game ideas bot* sur Twitter est un générateur de pitch de jeu vidéo aléatoire. Ça donne parfois de belles choses, plus souvent un gros nawak improbable. Et bien des étudiants du Hostos Community College à New York font des jeux basés sur les propositions de ce bot et les mettent en ligne sur Itch.io.



https://uppercutcrit.com/how-student...ame-ideas-bot/



Le April Dev Diary parle du futur de *The Long Dark*.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...58927545370887





La *Roadmap* de *Total War: Warhammer III* a donc été présentée avec des updates et évidemment des DLC à venir :

https://www.totalwar.com/blog/twwh3-roadmap-2022/








> *The Gunk* est arrivé sur Steam.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1087760/The_Gunk/


RPS nous présente le making of de *The Gunk* en compagnie de Ulf Hartelius, le créateur.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the-making-of-the-gunk



Si vous avez raté l'interview Coop d'Olivier Derivière par Ellen Replay, ratez pas le replay, c'était très sympa d'écouter ses anecdotes et son avis tranché.






Dans cet article de *GameIndustry.biz*, l'auteur revient sur le fait que les récents mouvement de *syndicalisation* révèlent surtout les inégalités du secteur du jeu vidéo.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...lities-opinion

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Il y a un jeu sorti hier auquel je ne pourrai pas jouer, trop perturbant pour moi alors que j'ai pourtant joué à des jeux d'horreur comme Outlast.

Ravenous Devils: on y dirige un magasin de vêtements dont on tue les clients pour ensuite voler leurs vêtements, tout en utilisant leur corps pour servir de la viande humaine aux clients.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...venous_Devils/

Ames sensibles s'abstenir.

Je crois que c'est vraiment le concept de cuisiner un humain qui est dérangeant, au-delà du gore.

----------


## Zerger

Pour le coup, au dela du pitch, ca reste essentiellement un jeu de gestion j'ai l'impression. Je pense que passé la découverte des premières heures, tu finis par ne plus y preter attention

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi 30 Avril 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...avril-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Et voilà la roadmap 2022 pour *Total War: Warhammer III* :

https://wccftech.com/total-war-warha...ortal-empires/



Un journaliste du Washington Post a demandé aux développeurs de *Kalof Warzone 2* si les cosmétiques du premier opus seraient transférables à la suite. Les développeurs n’ont étrangement pas vraiment donné de réponse franche. Hum :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ca.../1100-6502972/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Gotham Knights*, le jeu où Batman est mort-pour-de-vrai-arrêtez-de-poser-des-questions-et-de-douter-comme-ça-c’est-pas-vidocq-dans-le-film-du-même-nom-pas-du-tout qui sortira le 25 Octobre 2022, ne sortirait que sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC et plus sur PS4 et Xbox One. Le jeu n’a d’ailleurs pas encore été évalué sur les deux dernières plateformes pour le moment :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15690...en-order-2.htm

https://gamerant.com/gotham-knights-...lder-consoles/




*Zero-point* est un autre FTL-like qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1492440/ZeroPoint/




Le public a appris qu’un des persos de *Dead By Daylight* était en fait gay et … tempête de caca dans tous les sens :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dead-by-dayl...gay-character/

L’action – RPG – stratégie - base builder *Sons Of Valhalla* doit sortir sur Steam en Décembre sur Steam après une campagne kickstarter réussie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/beautiful-pi...-base-builder/




La mise à jour 3.17 de *Star Citizen* a été déployée sur les serveurs Live. Les joueurs passent toujours au travers de murs en courant à côté :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389865.html




La dernière mise à jour de *Propnight* rajoute un survivant et un mode de jeu « cache-cache » et corrige peut-être des bugs, mais ce n’est pas précisé :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/keymaster...vor-game-mode/

Selon un brevet, *EA* travaille à un système anticheat qui ignorerait une commande sur cinq des tricheurs :

https://gamerant.com/ea-anti-cheat-s...utton-presses/

L’action-RPG *Thymesia*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération aura droit à une démo du 2 au 9 Mai sur Steam, pendant le Going Rogue Steam Festival :

https://gamerant.com/thymesia-soulsb...ted-time-demo/





Le DLC Dynasties Of India est disponible depuis avant-hier pour *Age Of Empires 2: Definitive Edition* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/age...s-of-elephants




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu *Warcraft* sur mobiles qui sera présenté le 3 Mai ne sera pas le Pokemon-GO-Like, qui a été annulé il y a un moment :

----------


## KOUB

Une campagne kickstarter a été lancée pour *Projekt Z*, un FPS en coop avec des nazis, des zombies, et probablement des nazis-zombies :

https://nofrag.com/projekt-z-le-fps-...e-kickstarter/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ombie-coop-fps




Du merch (une toile), qui spoile peut-être *Dragon Age 4* :

https://www.thegamer.com/dragon-age-...emption-merch/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (le directeur du studio quand même), *The Callisto Protocol*, le survival-horror dans le futur de PUBG, devrait bientôt être présenté :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-callist...-for-a-reveal/





Le jeu de survie hivernal *The Long Dark* va recevoir son premier DLC payant dans l’année, depuis sa sortie  en 2014 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-long-dark/season-pass-dlc





Les acteurs enregistrent les dialogues de *Yakuza 8* :

https://noisypixel.net/yakuza-8-dev-...ming-projects/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le prochain *Forza Motorsport* sera cross-gen :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/next-...p-screenshots/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Si certains jeux sont bloqués dès l’installation sur le *Steam Deck*, c’est dû à un problème technique, pas à une conspiration de Valve ni à des développeurs peu coopératifs :

https://gamerant.com/valve-steam-dec...chnical-issue/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Activision-Blizzard* est de nouveau poursuivi pour … avoir menacé ses employés qui auraient discuté de leurs salaires et de conditions de travail au bureau. Les USA, c’est quand même magnifique comme pays :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...nlrb-complaint

*Epic* a acheté Bandcamp et … Poursuit Google car ce dernier veut obliger les applications de son Store à passer par son système de facturation et toucher sa gabelle de 30% (surtout que Bandcamp reverse 82% des revenus aux artistes). Ça ne fait pas du tout rire Google, qui veut son pognon :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ntitrust-case/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *WB Games* pourrait bientôt être racheté :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...crosoft-400386






*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

L’*Europ*e va ouvrir son propre serveur et réseau social sous Mastodon et teste une alternative à Youtube :

https://gizmodo.com/the-eu-starts-it...don-1848861387

----------


## Ruvon

> *Epic* a acheté Bandcamp et … Poursuit Google car ce dernier veut obliger les applications de son Store à passer par son système de facturation et toucher sa gabelle de 30% (surtout que Bandcamp reverse 82% des revenus aux artistes). Ça ne fait pas du tout rire Google, qui veut son pognon :
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ntitrust-case/


Heu, non.

La réponse de Google dans l'article que tu cites, quand même :




> This is yet another meritless claim by Epic, which is now using its newly acquired app Bandcamp to continue its effort to avoid paying for the value that Google Play provides.
> 
> We’ve been transparent about Play’s Payment policy for more than 18 months and, as Epic knows, *Bandcamp is eligible for a service fee of just 10% through Play’s Media Experience Program—far less than the fees they charge on their own platforms*.
> 
> Despite their claims, Android’s openness means that Bandcamp has multiple ways of distributing their app to Android users, including through other app stores, directly to users via their website or as a consumption-only app as they do on iOS.

----------


## Ruvon

Retrospective de *The Order: 1886*.






*The Cleaner*, un Hotline Miami John Wické en FPS, sortira le 5 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1389020/The_Cleaner/






*Age of Grit*, le RPG western steampunk, sortira en 1.0 après 3 ans d'Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/724330/Age_of_Grit/







Long article sur l'*accessibilité dans les jeux vidéo* par GameHer.

https://gameher.fr/blog/laccessibili...les-jeux-video



Hier est sorti *Thalamus*, un Horror Puzzle FPS.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1819860/Thalamus/







Les *meilleures sorties Steam* de mars 2022 :



Distant Worlds 2, ELEX II, ANNO: Mutationem, Have a Nice Death, Weird West, Ghostwire: Tokyo, Hero's Hour, The Planet Crafter... Belle collection.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du dimanche 1er mai 2022,


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La *LudoNarraCon*, convention en ligne des jeux avec une histoire, aura lieu du 5 au 9 Mai cette année. À noter que 33 démos jouables seront disponibles pour l’occasion :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ludonarracon...urns-on-may-5/

https://www.ludonarracon.com/

Un easter egg dans le metroidvania *Haiku The Robot*. Tout pareil, Personnage de Haiku, tout pareil :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/haiku-the-r...r-egg-silksong



D’après un brevet, il semblerait que *Roblox* ne va pas tarder à lutter contre la contrefaçon … d’objets virtuels donc … :

https://gamerant.com/roblox-corp-cou...-patent-plans/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *FIFA 22* et *Battlefield 2042* devrait rapidement arriver sur le Game Pass Ultimate et EA Play. Si c’est plutôt normal pour le premier vu que la prochaine itération n’attend que de rentrer des noms pour être prête, ça a l’air d’être une dernière chance pour essayer d’augmenter le nombre de joueurs pour le deuxième :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-game-pass-...fifa-22-rumor/

Bah forcément, certains joueurs migrant leurs jeux du *launcher Bethesda à Steam* ont des problèmes :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mig...othly-for-some

La mise à jour Luminous Night a été déployée pour *Minecraft Dungeons* et rajoute des trucs, des machins et des bidules :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/min...s-to-the-tower




Le *1er Forza Horizon*, sorti sur Xbox 360 et délisté depuis 2016, est brièvement réapparu sur le Microsoft Store :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-its-removal/





La liste des jeux de la *SGDQ*, qui commence le 26 Juin, est en ligne :

https://www.thegamer.com/summer-game...-speedrunning/





Voilà *Mortal Kombat Project Ultimate Revitalized 2.5*, bâti sur le moteur de MK3, avec 17*4 + 9*3 + 7 – 1 persos jouables :

https://www.thegamer.com/2d-mortal-k...e-to-download/

Où on parle de la vie, de l’œuvre d’*Hidetaka Miyazaki* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15672...elden-ring.htm




*The Cleaner* est un FPS Die and Retry qui sort le 5 Mai :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-c...iami-superhot/




Un, mod Star Wars pour *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-e...edux-2022-mod/

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ab=description




De nouvelles options d’accessibilité arrivent bientôt sur *Dead Cells* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/dead-cells...d-assist-modes

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des commentaires de l’ancienne directrice artistique), *Psychonauts 2* s’est écoulé à au moins 1.7 millions d’exemplaires, ce qui en fait le jeu le plus vendu de Double Fine :

https://www.eurogamer.net/psychonaut...g-game-to-date

----------


## KOUB

Un joueur est tombé sur une zone PvE durant la bêta d’*Overwatch 2* :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-2-pve...s-closed-beta/




C’était il y a peu le jour de la mise à jour 1.201 de *Space Engineers*, le jeu de construction qui ne se passe pas dans le Vésinet :

https://nofrag.com/mise-a-jour-1-201...ace-engineers/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il se pourrait que Bethesda prépare un *MMO Starfield* qui devrait sortir au printemps 2023 :

https://gamerant.com/starfield-mmo-rumor-explained/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une version du combat de boss contre MODOK en coop serait en préparation pour *Marvel’s Avengers* :

https://gamerant.com/marvels-avenger...ersion-leaked/

Un peu plus d’infos sur le FPR – Match 3 *MATCHO*, qui sortira un jour de cette année sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/ma...tion-aventure/





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Une manette jouet de *Fisher Price* modifiée pour fonctionner pour de vrai :

https://gamerant.com/fisher-price-to...-real-gamepad/






*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Une *douche pour GAMERZ* … Alors que tout le monde sait que les TRUE GAMERZ ne se douche que quand ils doivent sortir. Avec du Axe :

https://www.thegamer.com/irish-sprin...actually-real/

----------


## pierrecastor

Une très intéressante vidéo présentée par Benzai en partenariat avec l'association MO5.COM sur l'histoire des mondes ouverts. C'est le pilote d'une série. 







> Overworld est une nouvelle série vidéo documentaire, créée en partenariat avec l'association MO5
>  et qui est dédiée à l'histoire des jeux vidéo en monde ouvert. En clair, ceux qui se focalisent sur la liberté d'exploration.
> Fruit de plusieurs années de recherche et de documentation, nous estimons que la série n’a, à ce jour, encore aucun équivalent connu. ll s’agit donc, à notre connaissance, de la série documentaire la plus détaillée et exhaustive sur ce genre. Pour sa première saison, elle retrace l’histoire du jeu de rôle et de son évolution sur plusieurs décennies, évolution qui a engendré beaucoup de sous-genres de 1975 à nos jours, de Donjons & Dragons à Elden Ring qui vient de paraitre.


Et pour financer la série, y'a un financement participatif : https://www.kisskissbankbank.com/en/...orld/tabs/news

Presque la moitié des 10 000€ obtenu et encore 15 jours avant la fin de la campagne. j’espère que ça va marcher, j’attends la suite avec impatience.

----------


## Vroum

Embracer devrait récupérer Crystal Dynamics, Eidos-Montréal et Square Enix Montréal, pour 300 millions de brouzoufs.
Pas de commentaire du côté de Lara Croft et d'Adam Jensen pour le moment.

Edit: ça bougerait déjà du côté de Deus Ex.
Edit2 : Ou pas.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Embracer devrait récupérer Crystal Dynamics, Eidos-Montréal et Square Enix Montréal, pour 300 millions de brouzoufs.
> Pas de commentaire du côté de Lara Croft et d'Adam Jensen pour le moment.


C'est de la boulimie  ::O:  On fera moins les malins quand ils rachèteront Microsoft et Epic Games.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ou Twitter.  :Mellow2:

----------


## pipoop

> Embracer devrait récupérer Crystal Dynamics, Eidos-Montréal et Square Enix Montréal, pour 300 millions de brouzoufs.
> Pas de commentaire du côté de Lara Croft et d'Adam Jensen pour le moment.


Reponse de l'interresse:

----------


## apocalypsius

J'aimerais revenir dessus afin d'appuyer sur l'importance de Camille Castel concernant cette série. C'est vraiment son gros projet, il a bosser seul dessus pendant un long moment et l'a présenté à l'asso' quand c'était déjà bien développé, faisant appelle à Douglas pour les premières corrections, et Philippe qui aura servit d’intermédiaire avec les membres (dont je fais parti). J'insiste car ça serait dommage que Camille disparaisse derrière le logo MO5.

----------


## runner

> Embracer devrait récupérer Crystal Dynamics, Eidos-Montréal et Square Enix Montréal, pour 300 millions de brouzoufs.
> Pas de commentaire du côté de Lara Croft et d'Adam Jensen pour le moment.
> 
> Edit: ça bougerait déjà du côté de Deus Ex.
> Edit2 : Ou pas.


Pas chère en plus comparé aux récents achats de Sony et Microsoft pour des licences très connues qui ont du gros potentiel bien exploités.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas chère en plus comparé aux récents achats de Sony et Microsoft pour des licences très connues qui ont du gros potentiel bien exploités.


Je trouve également le montant étonnamment bas.
C'est manifestement également le cas pour GK
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848859.html

----------


## runner

> Je trouve également le montant étonnamment bas.
> C'est manifestement également le cas pour GK
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050848859.html


Ils se sont séparés d'IO alors que la licence hitman se vendait bien donc cela doit montrer qu'ils n'en avaient rien à faire des licences occidentales qui doivent rapporter beaucoup moins que leurs licences japonaises. C'est tant mieux pour Embracer. Dire que Sony a déboursé 3,6 milliards pour Bungie qui à part Destiny et une expertise sur le jeu online as service n'a rien à offrir, là c'est limite si embracer avait gagné au loto en comparaison.
Embracer commence à devenir gargantuesque et avec plus de 200 jeux en développement dont 30 AAAs, ils pourraient faire très mal s'il y a des titres qui cartonnent vraiment parmi ceux là.

----------


## hixe33

> Ils se sont séparés d'IO alors que la licence hitman se vendait bien


Hein ? C'était pas deux gros échecs commerciaux Absolution et le premier épisode de la nouvelle trilogie ?

----------


## runner

> Hein ? C'était pas deux gros échecs commerciaux Absolution et le premier épisode de la nouvelle trilogie ?


Absolution je ne sais pas mais le premier reboot de la nouvelle trilogie s'est normalement bien vendu.

D'après wikipedia



> Sales
> Contrary to the developers' expectations, Hitman's episodic format did not succeed commercially. Most of the players purchased the full-priced versions and the sales volume was significantly lower than the traditional boxed release. Due to market confusion over the game's episodic format, even when the game's development was completed, the retail version did not meet publisher Square Enix's expectations, causing it to divest from the studio.[29] Hitman: The Complete First Season was the fourth-best-selling video game at retail in the UK during its week of release, behind Resident Evil 7: Biohazard (2017), Grand Theft Auto V (2013), and FIFA 17 (2016).[114] Despite the slow start, IO Interactive announced the game had attracted seven million players as of November 2017 and more than 13 million players had played the game by May 2018


Il s'est mal vendu au départ visiblement mais depuis, il s'est très bien vendu.
Cela montre que SE ne croit pas en ses studios et n'a pas cru en IO. Ils ne sont pas patients car ils ont du s'en mordre les doigts quand ils ont vu le jeu cartonner par la suite. 13 millions de ventes en 2 ans, pas beaucoup de jeux peuvent se targuer de ça. C'est mieux pour Io car ils sont devenus indépendants et libres de faire ce qu'ils aiment. Cela semble fonctionner.

----------


## Ruvon

L'idée derrière cette vente serait notamment pour Square Enix d'investir dans la blockchain, l'IA, le cloud.

https://www.hd.square-enix.com/eng/n...elease_fin.pdf




> 1. Purpose of the Transaction
> The Transaction will assist the Company in adapting to the changes underway in the global 
> business environment by establishing a more efficient allocation of resources, which will enhance 
> corporate value by accelerating growth in the Company’s core businesses in the digital 
> entertainment domain. *In addition, the Transaction enables the launch of new businesses by 
> moving forward with investments in fields including blockchain, AI, and the cloud.*

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Square Enix, quand tu regardes leur palmarès récent en JV "AAA" occidentaux, tu te dis qu'ils ont raison de faire ce move. Parce qu'entre les GaaS morts nés Avengers et Babylon's Fall, et Balan Wonderlands...(et le fait qu'ils ne savent pas quoi foutre de super franchises qu'ils ont dans les cartons)

----------


## hixe33

> Absolution je ne sais pas mais le premier reboot de la nouvelle trilogie s'est normalement bien vendu.
> 
> D'après wikipedia
> 
> Il s'est mal vendu au départ visiblement mais depuis, il s'est très bien vendu.


Ah ouais j'aurais pas cru, surtout quand tu vois la façon dont les suites ont été un peu rabotées ça et là. 
Par contre c'est des joueurs, pas exactement des ventes. Le jeu a été offert dans le PS+ et des niveaux offerts tout court (et ça continue), ça a dû un peu aider les chiffres aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

Nouveau trailer pour *Timemelters*, le jeu de stratégie temporel.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1096140/Timemelters/






Début du festival *Going Rogue* sur Steam, avec... du Rogue like partout.

https://store.steampowered.com/category/going_rogue/




*AK-xolotl* en profite pour proposer une nouvelle démo, par exemple.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1479140/AKxolotl/



Sortie en 1.0 de *Cargo Company*, le transport tycoon spatial.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Cargo_Company/






*Escape Simulator*, l'escape game en jeu vidéo, fête son million de joueurs avec un nouveau trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ape_Simulator/






On peut demander l'accès au playtest de *Project Wunderwaffe*, le jeu de stratégie WWII de... PlayWay.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_Wunderwaffe/

----------


## Ruvon

*Lies of Heroism – Redefining the Anti-War Video Game*, un essai vidéo sur les jeux vidéo et la guerre :






Un nouveau trailer pour *Thymesia* pour annoncer qu'il sort le 9 mai et il offre aussi une démo dans le cadre du festival Going Rogue.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1343240/Thymesia/






Courte interview des devs de *Dead Cells* :

https://twinfinite.net/2022/04/dead-cells-interview/



Retrospective sur *Outlaws*. Oui, le FPS sorti à l'époque des diligences. Ou sur l'époque des diligences, j'ai un doute en voyant les images.






On peut demander un accès beta pour *Great Houses of Calderia*, le jeu de stratégie.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_Calderia/

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...1gDxQ/viewform

Via https://www.alphabetagamer.com/great...-beta-sign-up/



Tetris rencontre Escape From Tarkov dans *Save Room - Organization Puzzle*, jeu où on doit optimiser un inventaire fait de petites cases.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...zation_Puzzle/

https://www.pcgamer.com/finally-some...ire-videogame/

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi 2 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack, pas pour les impatients ce soir :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...2-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Le format propriétaire des logiciels pour tracteurs *John Deere* est quand même un peu chiant pour les utilisateurs … Mais là, ils ont permis de désactiver à distance des tracteurs Ukrainiens volés par des soldats russes :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/ukr...e-2056093.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La semaine dernière sont sortis sur PC, le jeu de bagarre de monstres géants *Kaiju Wars*, le tactical FPS *Deadly Dozen*, le jeu d’aventures *MACE: Mapinguari's Temple* et le roguelike *Metal Mind* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...ed-may-2-2022/













Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une boutique en ligne), *Sonic Frontiers* sera un RPG limité aux plus de 7 ans … Ou 12 ans. Par contre, il sortira bien à la fin de l’année et on devrait avoir des nouvelles bientôt :

https://noisypixel.net/sonic-frontie...adventure-rpg/

https://www.actugaming.net/sonic-fro...n-2022-495912/

Plus d’informations et des screenshots sur le roman graphique *AI: The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiative* qui sort le 24 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/ai-the-somniu...shots-renders/

Un mod pour jouer à plusieurs à *The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind* en VR :

https://gamerant.com/morrowind-mod-multiplayer-vr/

L’histoire du premier DLC « surprenant » pour *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* se passera en parallèle de celle du jeu :

https://gamerant.com/dying-light-2-d...to-main-story/

Le dungeon-crawler *Dark Quest: Board Game* sortira le 4 Mai sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dar...at-jeu-plateau




Les files d’attente de *Lost Ark* sont à nouveau interminables en occident. Le retour en force des bots n’est pas prouvé, même si la longueur des files d’attente en pleine nuit laisse le présager :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389913.html

Il faut aussi noter que pour limiter le nombre de bots, Amazon bloque l’usage des VPN pour jouer à *Lost Ark*. En Corée du Sud, il est obligatoire de fournir une pièce d’identité pour créer un compte :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15693...communaute.htm

Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam pour *The Wandering Village*, le city-builder sur le dos d’une créature géante, toujours en développement :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-wanderi...nnounces-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ering_Village/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’action *Takkoman: Kouzatsu World*, du Touhou Project, est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/takk...able-via-steam




Le RTS *The Touhou Empires* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/toho...nounced-for-pc




L’action-RPG *Thymesia* sortira le 9 Aout sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération. Une démo jouable est d’ailleurs disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/thym...nches-august-9

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1343240/Thymesia/




Présentation de ce qui va changer avec la 13ème saison d’*Apex Legends* :

https://www.actugaming.net/apex-lege...son-13-495887/




3 jeux en plus sur le *PS Now* pour le mois de Mai, dont Blasphemous :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/play...phemous-in-may

Le roguelite *FALLING OUT* a été annoncé pour PC et consoles à spécifier. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/rogu...for-console-pc

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1363680/FALLING_OUT/

----------


## KOUB

La mise à jour Depths of the Forgotten pour le roguelite *Eldest Souls*, qui rajoute un gros paquet de contenu, est disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/elde...-now-available




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il n’y aurait pas de PvP dans *Skull & Bones* :

https://gamewave.fr/skull-bones/skul...es-terrestres/

Où on parle des raisons du succès de *Dread Hunger*, qui se porte pas trop mal en ce moment, avec un dernier pic à plus de 90.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ed-an-audience

https://steamcharts.com/app/1418630

Pietro Ubaldi, le doubleur italien de Daruk, personnage de Breath Of The Wild premier du nom, a dit incarner un des ancêtres du personnage dans *Breath Of The Wild 2* :

https://www.thegamer.com/breath-of-t...story-details/

*The Quarry* intégrera une mécanique de rewind, aux nombre de 3, permettant de retenter de sauver un personnage mort en particulier à cause d’un QTE foiré. Cette option sera disponible après avoir fini le jeu une fois... Ou directement dans la version Deluxe :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15696...ut-changer.htm

*Apex Legends Mobile* devrait être disponible dans le monde entier dans le mois (y eu un soft launch) :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...de-this-month/

Une bande-annonce pour la version 1.7 de Northstar, un mod pour *Titanfall 2* permettant de jouer hors des serveurs EA, vérolés par les bots :

https://www.thegamer.com/titanfall-2...northstar-1-7/




Toutes les armes des deux précédents opus seront disponibles dans *Splatoon 3* :

https://www.thegamer.com/splatoon-3-...eapons-return/






*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les détails techniques commencent à émerger concernant les prochaines cartes graphiques, celles de cet été, et y aura beaucoup de flops :

https://www.pcgamer.com/next-gen-gpu...ormance-gains/

Le processeur ARM de *Qualcomm* devrait sortir en 2023 :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/qua...d-2056089.html

La possibilité de limiter la fréquence de rafraichissement du *Steam Deck* semblerait introduire un problème de latence :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-fram...miter-latency/

La *pénurie de processeurs* devrait se poursuivre en 2024 selon le CEO d’Intel :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-ceo-no...ast-into-2024/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Embracer*, qui avait de la monnaie au fond de la poche, s’est acheté les studios de développement Crystal Dynamics, Eidos-Montréal, et Square Enix Montréal pour 300 millions de dollars, avec surtout un gros tas de licences comme il les aime bien, telles Tomb Raider, Deus Ex, Legacy Of Kain, Thief … En fait de juteuses licences, ces dernières ont probablement été rentables mais pas assez sur les dernières itérations, en plus des deux derniers jeux d’Eidos Montréal et Crystal Dynamics qui sont Marvel’s Avengers (Aoutch) et Les Gardiens de la Galaxie (Dont les chiffres de ventes n’impressionnent pas Square Enix). Square Enix garde quand même aussi Life Is Strange, Just Cause et Outriders :

https://www.pcgamer.com/embracer-gro...enix-montreal/

https://www.thegamer.com/why-square-...stal-dynamics/

https://www.destructoid.com/square-e...cause-details/

Eidos Montréal a d’ailleurs adopté l’*Unreal Engine 5* pour ses projets en développement :

https://wccftech.com/eidos-montreal-...n-house-tools/

Les 300 millions de dollars reçus par *Square Enix* serviront à … investir dans les jeux à blockchain, le cloud gaming et l’IA :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...in-blockchain/

Pour ceux qui l’auraient oublié, *Embracer* achète plein de trucs depuis un moment déjà :

https://kotaku.com/saints-row-tomb-r...cqu-1848868558

*PlayStation* aussi veut acheter des trucs et recrute quelqu’un pour identifier les opportunités aux USA :

https://www.actugaming.net/sony-recr...stions-495928/





https://boards.greenhouse.io/sonyint...obs/4330618004

Pour le 4 Mai, il y aura un *musée temporaire LEGO – Star Wars*, proche du LEGO Store Paris les Halles :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/xb...e-a-star-wars/

Les problèmes d’approvisionnement en morceaux de Switch font que *Nintendo* prévoit de vendre 10% de consoles en moins cette année par rapport à l’année dernière :

https://www.destructoid.com/nintendo...s-fiscal-year/

L’œuvre caritative *Call Of Duty Endowment* a trouvé un boulot à son 100.000ème vétéran :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/02/c...laced-in-jobs/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Voilà comment faire disparaitre vos données personnelles des résultats des recherches *Google* :

https://www.wired.com/story/remove-p...8fa_popular4-1

L’Europe accuse Apple de position dominante avec l’application de paiement *Apple Pay* … Vu qu’ils ne permettent aucune autre application de paiement sur leurs appareils en bloquant la technologie NFC :





https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...phone-20220502

Des gens vendent des *jeux rétro en NFT* … sans la permission des auteurs ou des ayants-droits évidemment. Tim Sweeney contacte ses avocats :













Le *Kindle* convertit maintenant (via envoyer au Kindle) automatiquement les ebooks au format EPUB, achetés sur n’importe quel magasin en ligne, au format propriétaire Amazon :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-kindle-e-...dle-1848867278

Les* applications mobiles censées aider votre santé mentale* aiment vendre vos données personnelles. Et vu certaines choses confiées à certaines applications, c’est préoccupant :

https://gizmodo.com/betterhelp-and-o...pri-1848867423

----------


## Ruvon

> Où on parle des raisons du succès de *Dread Hunger*, qui se porte pas trop mal en ce moment, avec un dernier pic à plus de 90.000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ed-an-audience
> 
> https://steamcharts.com/app/1418630


Tiens, la newsletter GameDiscoveryCo est publiée aussi sur GameIndustry.biz maintenant, c'est cool !




> J'avais vu passer ce jeu de déduction sociale *Dread Hunger* aka "Among Us monte à bord du Terror, ça tourne mal", mais je ne savais pas qu'il avait atteint le million de ventes et la centaine de millier de joueurs quotidiens... grâce aux joueurs chinois.
> 
> https://cdn.substack.com/image/fetch..._1000x406.jpeg
> 
> https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...-1-million?s=r

----------


## pierrecastor

> J'aimerais revenir dessus afin d'appuyer sur l'importance de Camille Castel concernant cette série. C'est vraiment son gros projet, il a bosser seul dessus pendant un long moment et l'a présenté à l'asso' quand c'était déjà bien développé, faisant appelle à Douglas pour les premières corrections, et Philippe qui aura servit d’intermédiaire avec les membres (dont je fais parti). J'insiste car ça serait dommage que Camille disparaisse derrière le logo MO5.


Merci pour ces précisions, j'ai découvert le projet avec la vidéo que j'ai posté et ne connais pas grand chose en dehors que je veux voir la suite.

https://www.kisskissbankbank.com/en/...orld/tabs/news  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Square Enix....toujours plus loin dans les coups foireux
Ils sont sous perf de wiskhy les dirigeants en ce moment?

----------


## akaraziel

> Embracer devrait récupérer Crystal Dynamics, Eidos-Montréal et Square Enix Montréal, pour 300 millions de brouzoufs.
> Pas de commentaire du côté de Lara Croft et d'Adam Jensen pour le moment.
> 
> Edit: ça bougerait déjà du côté de Deus Ex.
> Edit2 : Ou pas.


J'aurai tellement voulu que ça soit Bethesda/Arkane qui récupère les droits sur Deus Ex.  ::sad:: 

J'espère que ça bougera un peu du côté de Legacy of Kain.

----------


## Ruvon

*Activision-Blizzard* au pays du respect de ses employés, épisode 8724 : on passe aux menaces.




> Le syndicat Communications Workers of America (CWA) a déposé une plainte pour "pratique de travail déloyale" contre Activision Blizzard, et affirme que l'éditeur a dit aux employés qu'ils ne devaient pas discuter de leurs conditions de travail sur Slack.
> 
> Comme l'a révélé The Verge, la plainte affirme qu'Activision Blizzard "s'est engagé et s'engage dans des pratiques de travail déloyales" après qu'un responsable a "menacé les employés" pour les empêcher de parler de questions relatives aux heures de travail et aux conditions de travail.


https://www.theverge.com/2022/4/29/2...ing-conditions

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ork-conditions



Le jeu vidéo au *Brésil* se porte bien d'après Abragames, l'Association brésilienne des développeurs de jeux.

https://www.afjv.com/news/10910_perf...deo-bresil.htm



*Dontnod* publie ses résultats 2021, qui sont satisfaisants d'après le PDG Oskar Guilbert qui fait plein de bisous à Tencent :




> L'année 2021 a été particulièrement riche pour Dontnod. Nous avons accéléré notre virage stratégique vers l'auto-édition, soutenu par le renforcement de nos moyens financiers, l'entrée au capital de Tencent et la signature de notre premier partenariat de coproduction et d'édition de studio tiers avec PortaPlay.
> 
> Dontnod est présent sur un marché en profonde mutation, où les défis techniques et éditoriaux sont nombreux. En concentrant nos efforts sur la création et l'édition d'un contenu de qualité, nous nous positionnons idéalement pour les prochaines années et nous continuerons ainsi de cultiver les différences qui ont fait notre force depuis la création du studio, pour offrir de nouvelles expériences fortes et uniques à nos communautés.
> 
> Notre accord avec Tencent témoigne parfaitement de notre capacité à tirer partie des opportunités offertes par l'effervescence de notre marché sans renoncer à notre indépendance."





> L'année 2022 sera marquée par :
> 
> l'enrichissement du line-up au travers d'une coproduction avec le Studio Tolima autour d'un futur jeu dont Dontnod détient la majorité des droits ;la sortie de Gerda : A Flame in Winter, développé en coproduction avec le studio PortaPlay sur Nintendo Switch et PC ;la création de deux nouvelles chaines de production, une à Paris sur le segment porteur de l'action-RPG, au coeur du succès de Vampyr, avec un nouveau projet et une à Montréal à forte composante narrative portée par les créateurs du best-seller Life Is Strange.


https://www.afjv.com/news/10911_dont...bilan-2021.htm



La newsletter *GameDiscoverCo* du jour, avec une interview de l'éditeur *PopAgenda* (qui a fait le marketing de Cuphead, Ooblets, le Playdate, Nobody Saves The World, TOEM...) et une analyse du modèle de "Season Pass" de *The Long Dark* :

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...-publisher?s=r



On y apprend aussi la réponse d'*Apple* à la grogne des devs qui devaient proposer une mise à jour de moins de 3 ans pour que leur jeu reste sur l'Apple Store :

https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=gi6npkmf




> As part of the App Store Improvements process, developers of apps that have not been updated within the last three years and fail to meet a minimal download threshold — meaning the app has not been downloaded at all or extremely few times during a rolling 12 month period — receive an email notifying them that their app has been identified for possible removal from the App Store.
> 
> Apple always wants to help developers get and keep quality software on the App Store. That’s why developers can appeal app removals. And developers, including those who recently received a notice, will now be given more time to update their apps if needed — up to 90 days.


Ils ont donc la possibilité de faire appel et ont jusqu'à 90 jours pour faire la MAJ...



Toujours dans la newsletter, les chiffres de vente du survival *Green Hell* : 3 millions, dont 1,2 en 2021, dont 360 000 sur console où le jeu est sorti en juin 2021.

----------


## Erkin_

> J'aurai tellement voulu que ça soit Bethesda/Arkane qui récupère les droits sur Deus Ex.


C'est vrai que ça aurait été génial.
Je suis déjà content que ça ne soit plus entre les mains de Square Enix, cette boîte qui n'a pondue que des horreurs sur toute son existence et qui en plus balance des jeux à 80 euros maintenant.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'aurai tellement voulu que ça soit Bethesda/Arkane qui récupère les droits sur Deus Ex.


Arkane oui. Bethesda, moins. Mais très curieux aussi de voir ce que va devenir la licence.



Mardi, *Newspeek*, récap de la semaine, tout ça tout ça.

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Croaker

> *Dontnod* publie ses résultats 2021, qui sont satisfaisants d'après le PDG Oskar Guilbert qui fait plein de bisous à Tencent :
> 
> 
> ```
> Notre accord avec Tencent témoigne parfaitement de notre capacité à tirer partie des opportunités offertes par l'effervescence de notre marché sans renoncer à notre indépendance.
> ```


Toujours aucune nouvelle de la sortie de Life is Strange sur le marché Chinois ?
J'ai des doutes sur le côté "renoncement à l'indépendance" quand on veut entrer là bas avec ce genre de jeux pas du tout compatible des vues du Parti (que ce soit sur le volet politique ou sociétal des thèmes abordés).

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est vrai que ça aurait été génial.
> Je suis déjà content que ça ne soit plus entre les mains de Square Enix, cette boîte qui n'a pondue que des horreurs sur toute son existence et qui en plus balance des jeux à 80 euros maintenant.


Content aussi, même si j'avais aimé les derniers Deus Ex. Au moins y'a un espoir de revoir certaines licences.
Puis c'est vrai que je ne porte pas non plus SE dans mon coeur.  :^_^: 






> Arkane oui. Bethesda, moins. Mais très curieux aussi de voir ce que va devenir la licence.


Arkane appartient à Bethesda non ?  ::blink::

----------


## FericJaggar

Bah oui, mais si Bethesda avait racheté Deus Ex, ils auraient pu choisir de confier la suite à Arkane (le rêve) ou aux développeurs de Fallout 76 pour faire un machin en monde ouvert bourré de micro-transactions (le cauchemar).

----------


## Ruvon

> Bah oui, mais si Bethesda avait racheté Deus Ex, ils auraient pu choisir de confier la suite à Arkane (le rêve) ou aux développeurs de Fallout 76 pour faire un machin en monde ouvert bourré de micro-transactions (le cauchemar).


C'est bien résumé.

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, *Twitch* va supprimer les amis le 25 mai.

https://help.twitch.tv/s/article/how...re?language=fr




> Nous avions lancé la fonctionnalité Amis pour aider les spectateurs à créer des liens entre eux, de la même manière qu'entre créateurs et spectateurs. Aujourd'hui, nous constatons que les interactions les plus remarquables entre spectateurs se produisent lors de moments en live, lorsqu'ils sont rassemblés sur la chaîne d'un créateur. D'autre part, très peu de spectateurs utilisent la fonctionnalité Amis régulièrement pour interagir entre eux. Délaisser cette fonctionnalité nous permet de nous concentrer davantage sur la façon de créer plus d'interaction entre les communautés, lorsque les streamers sont en live.
> 
> *La fonctionnalité sera ainsi retirée de l'application mobile le 16 mai, et le 25 mai 2022 sur twitch.tv*. Après cette date, votre liste d'amis ne sera plus disponible et vous ne pourrez plus voir lesquels de vos amis sont en ligne.
> 
> Si vous bloquez les chuchotements d'inconnus dans vos paramètres de confidentialité, les personnes dans votre liste d'amis n'auront plus la possibilité de vous envoyer des chuchotements une fois la fonctionnalité retirée. En suivant le compte d'une personne, celle-ci n'est plus considérée comme un inconnu et pourra ainsi vous envoyer des chuchotements par la suite.
> 
> Pour suivre vos amis, accédez à votre liste d'amis et cliquez sur l'icône Suivre en bas à gauche de chaque case.


J'ai pas encore compris pourquoi ils le suppriment.

----------


## akaraziel

> Bah oui, mais si Bethesda avait racheté Deus Ex, ils auraient pu choisir de confier la suite à Arkane (le rêve) ou aux développeurs de Fallout 76 pour faire un machin en monde ouvert bourré de micro-transactions (le cauchemar).


Oui c'est pour ça que j'incluais Bethesda, j'imagine que le rachat doit passer par eux pour filer un projet à Arkane. C'est sûr que je préfèrerai largement que ça soit géré par Arkane plutôt que d'avoir encore un Skyrim avec des flingues.  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tiens, *Twitch* va supprimer les amis le 25 mai.
> 
> https://help.twitch.tv/s/article/how...re?language=fr
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai pas encore compris pourquoi ils le suppriment.


Pour faire des économies, c'est pourtant clair.

----------


## Croaker

> J'ai pas encore compris pourquoi ils le suppriment.


Probablement parce que certains bots utilisent cette fonctionnalité pour migrer de channel en channel, et que faire la chasse aux bots est un point important en cette période de "monétisation de twitch'. 
Ils ont purgé 7.5 * millions*  de bots récemment, ce genre de manip' peut en désactiver un gros paquets aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour faire des économies, c'est pourtant clair.





> Probablement parce que certains bots utilisent cette fonctionnalité pour migrer de channel en channel, et que faire la chasse aux bots est un point important en cette période de "monétisation de twitch'. 
> Ils ont purgé 7.5 * millions*  de bots récemment, ce genre de manip' peut en désactiver un gros paquets aussi.


Les deux explications sont valables !



Des RPG et des jeux de stratégie en tour par tour prévus pour mai 2022 :

https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/ma...ames-releases/






Opinion sur GameIndustry.biz : *Square Enix sale of Western studios marks the end of an existential crisis*

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...crisis-opinion

Mais Square Enix va garder JUST CAUSE, OUTRIDERS, et Life is Strange dans son giron de jeux développés par des studios occidentaux.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ife-is-strange



*Unexplored 2: The Wayfarer's Legacy* sortira le 27 mai sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...32325124851657

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...farers_Legacy/



Ron Gilbert aimerait bien qu'on arrête de lui dire comment faire Return to Monkey Island.

https://www.pcgamer.com/monkey-islan...monkey-island/

https://grumpygamer.com/when_i_made_...r_monkeyisland




> Return to Monkey Island may not be the art style you wanted or were expecting but it's the art style I wanted.
> 
> When I started this game my biggest fear was Disney wouldn't let me make the game I wanted to make but they have been wonderful to work with.
> 
> It's ironic that the people who don't want me to make the game I want to make are some of the hard core Monkey Island fans. And that is what makes me sad about all the comments.




Ubisoft Montreal prend la main sur le développement de *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time Remake*.







*Redout 2* sortira le 26 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1799930/Redout_2/






*Activision Blizzard* exhorte ses actionnaires à voter contre le rapport annuel sur les abus proposé par New York, parce qu'il dévoilerait quelques éléments sensibles :




> The report would be expected to disclose:
> 
> Total number of disputes settled by the company, and the amount of money spent doing so
> Progress towards reducing the average amount of time taken to resolve such complaints, either internally or through litigation
> Total number of pending complaints regarding sexual abuse, harassment or discrimination
> Amount of hours worked and pay issued, as required by the California Department of Fair Employment and Housing (DFEH)


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...l-abuse-report



Une vidéo sur l'IA de *DOOM*.






Le trailer de sortie de *Loot River*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1494260/Loot_River/






*Wikipedia* ne prendra plus de dons en *cryptomonnaie*.




> "The Wikimedia Foundation has decided to discontinue direct acceptance of cryptocurrency as a means of donating. We began our direct acceptance of cryptocurrency in 2014 based on requests from our volunteers and donor communities. We are making this decision based on recent feedback from those same communities. Specifically, we will be closing our Bitpay account, which will remove our ability to directly accept cryptocurrency as a method of donating.


https://www.pcgamer.com/wikipedia-wo...rypto-anymore/



Essai vidéo de Razbuten sur la durée et la fin des jeux vidéo.

----------


## frostphoenyx

*Warcraft Arclight Rumble* : le nouveau jeu mobile de *Blizzard*

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...-blizzard.html

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi 3 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients (sans les images, Substack veut pas ce soir) :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...3-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Airoheart*, le RPG qui doit vous rappeler un jeu de votre enfance ou de votre adolescence (mentez pas, je sais que vous êtes vieux), financé sur kickstater en 2020, a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/pc-de...ame-airoheart/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1493940/Airoheart/




La taille des cartes multijoueurs de *Age Of Empires 4* peut maintenant être choisie à la main au lieu de dépendre du nombre de joueurs impliqués, suite à la dernière mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/age-of-empi...ap-size-update

Le FPS en VR *Contractors* a reçu une mise à jour la semaine dernière rajoutant un mode zombies :

https://nofrag.com/contractors-un-co...n-mode-zombie/




La mise à jour du jour pour *Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem* rajoute un mode survie seul ou en coop, des outils de modding et le Steam Workshop :

https://nofrag.com/serious-sam-siber...ls-de-modding/




C’est le jour de la dernière mise à jour *Dying Light: Hellraid*, le DLC médiéval-fantastique pour Dying Light :

https://nofrag.com/une-ultime-mise-a...ight-hellraid/




Il ne sera possible de ressusciter les persos tombés au combat qu’avec des healers dans le JRPG *Xenoblade Chronicles 3*, contrairement aux opus précédents :

https://noisypixel.net/xenoblade-chr...-healer-class/





Le roguelike *Sea Horizon* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam aujourd’hui, avec une démo jouable :

https://noisypixel.net/sea-horizon-s...ess-free-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1611420/Sea_Horizon/

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelite avec des cartes *Super Bullet Break* a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/super-bullet-...ee-demo-steam/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Bullet_Break/




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les prochaines dates des *soldes Epic* sont les suivantes :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-epic-game...sale-may-2022/



Il va se passer un truc concernant les *Sims 4* demain :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-sims-...-anticipation/





Bah en fait, un pack et deux kits entre Mai et Juin, rien à voir avec Star Wars, heureusement dirons certains, après le pack spécial :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-sims-4-d...d-a-game-pack/





Des joueurs ont trouvé un endroit un peu bizarre dans *Horizon Forbidden West* et pensent que ça pourrait être le lieu d’un prochain DLC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/horizon-f...of-future-dlc/

Yu Suzuki dit n’avoir aucun plan pour continuer *Shenmue* … La série de jeu où seulement 30% de l’histoire a été révélée selon ses dires quand le 3ème épisode est sorti. Paul Anderson disait la même chose à chacun de ses films, et on a fini par avoir Alien Vs Predator 2. C’est juste pour dire. Une analyse pour ceux qui n’aurait pas vu les films :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ays-yu-suzuki/




La trilogie rebootée de *Tomb Raider* s’est vendue au total à 38 millions d’exemplaires (sur un total de 88 millions pour toute la licence) … et 53 millions de téléchargements payants pour les jeux portables … Il y a dû avoir beaucoup d’achats en soldes quand même vu que Crystal Dynamics et Eidos Interactive ont chacun fait un peu de 10 millions de dollars de résultats bruts d’exploitation, comme on dit chez les comptables, sur les 3 dernières années :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15697...les-seules.htm

https://www.thegamer.com/report-reve...-from-reboots/



https://www.eurogamer.net/crystal-dy...-embracer-says

*Spotify* a son machin du metaverse sur Roblox :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/05...land-in-roblox

Interview de *Wataru Hokoyama*, le compositeur de la musique Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart, qui a gagné quelques prix :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/05...ing-video-game

Où on parle de l’IA dans *Doom*. Le premier, celui de 1993 :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/the-ai-of-doom-1993

Le jeu narratif *A Piano Tale* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/pia...-theme-musique

Un peu de cross-plateformes devrait bientôt arriver pour *FIFA 22*, uniquement pour PS5, Xbox Series et Stadia et pour deux modes de jeu (saisons en ligne et match amicaux) :

https://fr.ign.com/fifa-22/59535/new...cross-platform

*Return To Monkey Island* parlera de « Guybrush qui poursuit le pirate-démon LeChuck jusqu’en enfer et Stan est là » :

https://www.pcgamer.com/monkey-islan...monkey-island/

https://grumpygamer.com/when_i_made_...r_monkeyisland

Le DLC Onnamusha a été annoncé pour le 17 Mai sur *Furi*, ainsi que le passage du DLC un Combat de plus dans la version de base gratuitement. Le jeu sortira aussi le même jour sur PS5 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050848913.html




Le jeu de course du futur (ou Wipeout-like) *Redout 2* sortira le 26 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050848915.html




*Everywhere*, le prochain jeu de Leslie Benzies (l’ancien produdteur des GTA 3 à 5) se présente comme un « Ready Player One » en vrai. Hum :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...yer-one-400491





C’est le jour de la mise à jour 1.13 pour *Gran Turismo 7*, qui rajoute 3 voitures, un circuit et des machins :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389948.html




La sortie de l’anthologie de petits jeux d’horreur *Dread X Collection 5* est repoussé au 20 Mai :

https://nofrag.com/dread-x-collectio...sse-au-20-mai/

Les jeux qui arriveront lors des deux premières semaines de Mai dans le *Game Pass* sont :

https://www.destructoid.com/danganro...box-game-pass/



Une grosse mise à jour a été déployée hier pour *Ghostwire Tokyo*, avec moultes améliorations et machins cosmétiques :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15698...ise-a-jour.htm

----------


## Ruvon

*Thymesia*, le Rogue Dark Souls Like qui a une démo dispo pour le Going Rogue, sortira le 9 août.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1343240/Thymesia/






Sortie de *Oaken*, turn-based tactical roguelike, en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1348690/Oaken/

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le lancement de *Trek To Yomi*, qui sort le 5 Mai sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/trek...launch-trailer




Où on parle de l’absence de sortie Mother 3 en occident (c’est parce que c’est difficile à traduire tout ce talent) :

https://www.eurogamer.net/mother-3-p...estern-release

Le *remake de Prince of Persia: Sands of Time* “poursuit” son développement dans les studios de Montréal après avoir commencé à Mumbai et Pune :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...lus-48485.html

Le dungeon-crawler – Tetris *Loot River* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Xbox, Steam et le Game Pass :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1494260/Loot_River/




Bon, ben vlà le jeu mobile *Warcraft Arclight Rumble* … Je me demande bien à quoi on pouvait s’attendre de mieux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warcraft-arc...mobile-format/




Le RTS *Warno*, en accès anticipé, obtient le support de Steam Wokshop bien avant la date prévue :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warno/mod-s...steam-workshop

Du gameplay pour *Disgaea 6 Complete*, qui doit sortir le 28 Juin sur PC et PlayStation :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15702...elle-video.htm




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de castration de nazis à distance *Sniper Elite 5* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/snip...atures-trailer

----------


## Ruvon

*The Alpinist*, un jeu de grappiniste, annoncé pour cette année. Il est développé par Vianney, qui a visiblement plus d'une corde à son arc  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../The_Alpinist/






*Nemesis Lockdown*, adaptation en jeu vidéo du jeu de plateau, annoncé pour le 31 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...esis_Lockdown/



*Mind Diver*, jeu d'aventure / enquête sous LSD, annoncé pour le 17 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...esis_Lockdown/







*Before The Last Hour*, roguelite stylisé mais incapable de poster son trailer sur Youtube. Mais ça a l'air cool et c'est français. Je vous ai mis le trailer Steam mais faudra cliquer sur le lien.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...The_Last_Hour/

https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...m?t=1651519245

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateau – survie *Nemesis Lockdown* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 31 Mai :

https://www.polygon.com/23053795/nem...ase-date-price





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Meta-Facebook* sortira 4 nouveaux casques VR d’ici 2024. Spécialement pour le Metaverse évidemment :

https://www.pcgamer.com/theres-no-es...dsets-by-2024/

Un peu moins de 2500 jeux sont maintenant jouables sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-2500-playable-games/

*Xiaomi* sort une manette de jeu pas chère :

https://www.gameblog.fr/tech/ed/news...uetooth-400483

La Video Electronics Standard Association a sorti deux standards pour les moniteurs, l’*Adaptive-Sync* et le MediaSync. Le premier est adapté au gaming comme ils disent  et vise à remplacer le G-Sync et le Free-Sync, les deux étants presque toujours cross-compatibles :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/amd-...-sync-standard

Il est possible de regarder Tenet sur la *Playdate*, la console jaune à manivelle. De façon tout à fait lisible il semble :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/te.../1100-6503026/






*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Paradox Interactive* a gagné de l’argent au dernier trimestre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050848895.html

L'état de New York propose au vote des actionnaires d'*Activision Blizzard* que la compagnie remette un rapport annuel sur la gestion des cas de harcèlement et discrimination. Sans vraiment de surprise, le conseil d’administration pense que ce serait vraiment mieux de continuer à nettoyer son linge puant bien la merde, le vomi et des substances non-identifiées en privé :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...l-abuse-report

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la grosse acquisition que devait faire *Sony* depuis quelques temps déjà aurait pu être … Square Enix. Ou pas. On verra bien s’il y a une acquisition bientôt ou pas :

https://wccftech.com/sony-big-rumore...ix-says-grubb/





Des « choses incroyables vont bientôt arriver » aux employés travaillant sur le Tomb Raider en développement chez *Embracer* maintenant. Rien sur ce qui va arriver aux développeurs de Marvel’s Avengers par contre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/tomb-raid...rate-overlord/

*Crystal Dynamics* continue à travailler sur le reboot de Perfect Dark :

https://gamerant.com/tomb-raider-stu...t-dark-reboot/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Square Enix* se débarrasserait en fait du poids mort avec la vente des 3 studios à Embracer pour essayer de se vendre elle-même :

https://gamerant.com/square-enix-pos...qusition-sony/





Pour fêter les *20 ans de Morrowind*, Bethesda fait un partenariat avec Arby’s, une chaine de restaurants aux USA, au Canada et en Turquie :

https://www.thegamer.com/bethesda-ar...h-anniversary/





L'École spéciale militaire de *Saint-Cyr* lance une équipe esport :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389946.html

Il est possible de parier du vrai argent du vrai monde réal de la réalité véritable sur la ville qu’abritera *GTA 6*. Peu de chances que ce soit Pékin selon les cotes :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389942.html

*Regis Fils-Aime* dit que c’est grâce à lui si Wii Sports a été fourni gratuitement avec la Wii :

https://www.destructoid.com/reggie-f...orts-for-free/

Une équipe de *League Of Legends* aurait été injustement disqualifiée en Asie du Sud-Est parce que deux joueurs auraient échangé leurs comptes, sans qu’il y ait vraiment une preuve. La gestion de League Of Legends dans cette région est assurée par Garuda, que la communauté conchie particulièrement :

https://www.millenium.org/news/389934.html


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Une vente de NFT a bouché la blockchain de l’Ethereum*. En effet, chaque vente de NFT se fait en cryptomonnaies et doit être inscrit dans la blockchain … Et le réseau entier de l’Ethereum permet de valider … 15 opérations par seconde. La blockchain s’est retrouvée saturée par la compagnie mère du Bored Ape Yatch Club, pour la vente de NFT – Terrains de leur futur Metaverse. Selon les cryptos-bros, le problème sera réglé par le passage du calcul à la proof of stake, le machin qui est retardé à chaque fois … Un peu comme le server meshing de Star Citizen, qui devait permettre des batailles entre des centaines de vaisseaux et milliers de joueurs … Et qui s’est révélé être le découpage de l’univers en instances de 100 joueurs … :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/945345...en-de-bon.html

La première *KiwiWeek* a commencé Dimanche, pour célébrer les jeux et designers néo-zélandais :

https://gizmodo.com/kiwi-week-rpg-ga...iew-1848868057

Les syndicalistes ont perdu le vote au second entrepôt de Staten Island d’*Amazon* :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-labor-org...ion-1848869892

Au début de la pandémie, les téléphones portables ont été autorisés dans une prison pour femmes en *Argentine*. La mesure facilite tellement la vie de tout le monde qu’elle va être gardée :

https://restofworld.org/2022/argenti...on-cellphones/

*Facebook* coupera son service de podcast le 3 Juin, un an après l’avoir ouvert :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-droppin...-ro-1848872635

*Microsoft Edge* est devenu le deuxième navigateur internet le plus utilisé dans le monde :

https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-edges-...ers-1848872833

*Amazon* va rembourser jusqu’à 4.000$ de frais de ses employées pour un voyage nécessaire à un avortement. Oui, Amazon :

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-abortion-...imb-1848872121

Il n’y aura plus de service de l’*Horloge Parlante* à partir du 1er Juillet :

https://www.clubic.com/telephone-por...itivement.html

Un spin-off d’Heardle sur … *Resident Evil* :

https://www.thegamer.com/resident-ev...rdle-spin-off/





*Firefox* passe en version 100 aujourd’hui :

https://www.clubic.com/navigateur-in...ouveautes.html

----------


## runner

1,5 minutes pour afficher les vidéos youtube, c'est une page de l'enfer.

----------


## Tenebris

> C'est vrai que ça aurait été génial.
> Je suis déjà content que ça ne soit plus entre les mains de Square Enix, cette boîte qui n'a pondue que des horreurs sur toute son existence et qui en plus balance des jeux à 80 euros maintenant.


Ils ne sont plus que l'ombre d'eux-même. Fut un temps, quand ils sortaient un jeu, j'avais des étoiles dans les yeux. Maintenant, quand ils en sortent j'ai des étoiles ailleurs, et c'est pas agréable...  ::ninja::

----------


## Elma

> 1,5 minutes pour afficher les vidéos youtube, c'est une page de l'enfer.


J'ai un peu galéré aussi.

----------


## Sao

> *The Alpinist*, un jeu de grappiniste, annoncé pour cette année. Il est développé par Vianney, qui a visiblement plus d'une corde à son *mousqueton*


Corrigé ceci pour toi.  ::lol::

----------


## Tenebris

> Les deux explications sont valables !
> 
> 
> 
> Des RPG et des jeux de stratégie en tour par tour prévus pour mai 2022 :
> 
> https://turnbasedlovers.com/lists/ma...ames-releases/
> 
> https://youtu.be/oIiHaYc32J0


C'est très troublant, le commentateur de la vidéo a la voix de l'acteur de Better Call Saul  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Corrigé ceci pour toi.


 :Clap: 




> C'est très troublant, le commentateur de la vidéo a la voix de l'acteur de Better Call Saul


Il a un léger accent (il est italien) mais en effet, maintenant que tu le dis il y a quelque chose  ::P:

----------


## Silver

À propos de ketchup, et parce que ça a pu être oublié dans le flot de nouvelles, je vais le marquer en gros :

*MORROWIND A 20 ANS !*
Sorti le 1er mai 2002 (2 mai en Europe).

Plusieurs articles making-off publiés par Bethesda il y a 4 jours :
https://bethesda.net/en/article/7eig...th-anniversary
https://bethesda.net/en/article/1TAS...-of-developers

Voilà, vous me remercierez plus tard.  ::ninja::  



Pour l'anecdote, le jeu est toujours sur mon disque dur depuis 2012 même si j'ai changé au moins 2 fois de config. Et je possédais la boite dès la sortie je pense.

----------


## Haelnak

Encore une page illisible (la 301), car impossible à charger, sur smartphone.  ::sad:: 



J'aimais bien le topic pour les news mais aussi pour les discussions en rapport.
Maintenant ça n'echange presque plus et je ne peux pas toujours lire les news. 
Du coup je me contente de plus en plus du substack de Kloub, heureusement que le forum a d'autres topics.

----------


## Silver

> Encore une page illisible (la 301), car impossible à charger, sur smartphone.


Je compte 37 intégrations Youtube et 19 intégrations Twitter sur la page 301. Même mon PC a eu du mal à la charger.  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca peut éventuellement se résoudre en configurant ton compte du forum pour baisser le nombre de messages par page. Du moins ça peut aider.

----------


## Ruvon

> Encore une page illisible (la 301), car impossible à charger, sur smartphone. 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/6v6WZFh/2-C42-D3-E3...-D5-ECF6-B.jpg
> 
> J'aimais bien le topic pour les news mais aussi pour les discussions en rapport.
> Maintenant ça n'echange presque plus et je ne peux pas toujours lire les news. 
> Du coup je me contente de plus en plus du substack de Kloub, heureusement que le forum a d'autres topics.


C'était donc ça le plan, saturer le forum pour qu'on aille sur le substack  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Corvus

Nerfons les news!  :Cell:  (non)

----------


## Haelnak

> Ca peut éventuellement se résoudre en configurant ton compte du forum pour baisser le nombre de messages par page. Du moins ça peut aider.


Yep, j'y ai pensé. 
Mais ça revient à sacrifier l'ergonomie sur l'intégralité du forum uniquement pour pouvoir lire le topic des news. Et comme ce dernier ressemble beaucoup à un décalque du substack avec une petite pincée de commentaires, ce n'est pas pertinent de mon point vue.

Enfin voilà, je souhaitais simplement partager le fait que ça me chagrine qu'on ne puisse plus réellement lire ce topic sur un smartphone, c'est tout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

VAzy on se fait un topic des discussions sur les niouzes, ça me manque aussi, on énerve moins souvent Maximelene depuis que ce topic est devenu un fil RSS  ::ninja:: 
Hors on sait tous que pour bien démarrer la journée, il faut un bon petit déjeuner, et un Maxou énervé.

----------


## runner

> À propos de ketchup, et parce que ça a pu être oublié dans le flot de nouvelles, je vais le marquer en gros :
> 
> *MORROWIND A 20 ANS !*
> Sorti le 1er mai 2002 (2 mai en Europe).
> 
> Plusieurs articles making-off publiés par Bethesda il y a 4 jours :
> https://bethesda.net/en/article/7eig...th-anniversary
> https://bethesda.net/en/article/1TAS...-of-developers
> 
> ...


Faut un remaster.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je compte 37 intégrations Youtube et 19 intégrations Twitter sur la page 301. Même mon PC a eu du mal à la charger.


Faudrait que Koub et Ruvon se coordonnent pour pas trop surcharger certains pages car celle là, elle était costaud. Tout le monde n'a pas la fibre.

----------


## Sharn

Aucun souci à charger la page. Vous avez des téléphones de low.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

Ou alors que tous, pas que moi, fassent l'effort de ne pas intégrer le vidéos Youtube mais poster image clickable vers Youtube. Je faisais ça jusqu'à il y a quelques jours, et puis voyant que j'étais (presque) le seul à faire l'effort, j'en ai eu marre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

YEp mais c'est effectivement mieux pour charger des pages. Une image suffit, celui que ça iontéresse cliquera pour aller voir la vidéo, et ceux qui s'en foutent n'ont pas à subir l'intégration.
Puis même si y'a pas d'images et seulement l'info et l'url, ça suffit aussi.

----------


## runner

> Aucun souci à charger la page.


Un Pc  costaud mas une petit connexion adsl.



> Vous avez des téléphones de low.


J'utilise pas des inferior machines pour consulter canardpc, le forum de l'élite des joueurs et de l'actu. :Cigare:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Ou sinon on arrete d'emmerder les deux personnes qui nous donne plein d'info sur un plat d'argent tous les jours toute la journée. 

Si ça prend un moment pour charger pour certains ba ils attendent.

Après ca serait bien d'éviter aussi de quoter les posts avec les tweets et les vidéos sans les enlever, ça pourrait aider.

----------


## Ruvon

> YEp mais c'est effectivement mieux pour charger des pages. Une image suffit, celui que ça iontéresse cliquera pour aller voir la vidéo, et ceux qui s'en foutent n'ont pas à subir l'intégration.
> Puis même si y'a pas d'images et seulement l'info et l'url, ça suffit aussi.


Pour l'image, je pense que c'est mieux quand même, comme le disait aussi un autre canard (Mr Rick ?...) ça aide à se faire une idée. Si on te dit : voilà *un nouveau 4X en vue FPS avec combats en tour par tour, pixel art Ray Tracing et paroles de Patrick Sébastien en NFT*, avec un bout de visuel ça peut te donner envie de cliquer pour en savoir plus. Ou pas.

Et puis quand on sait ni lire, comme moi, c'est mieux les images  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> VAzy on se fait un topic des discussions sur les niouzes, ça me manque aussi, on énerve moins souvent Maximelene depuis que ce topic est devenu un fil RSS 
> Hors on sait tous que pour bien démarrer la journée, il faut un bon petit déjeuner, et un Maxou énervé.


Mais oui ! 
À ce rythme, je vais devoir le provoquer, encore, sur le topic de Bloodborne.  :Emo: 




> Aucun souci à charger la page. Vous avez des téléphones de low.


J'étais connecté à la fibre, sur un iPhone 13 Pro.  :tired:

----------


## Hideo

> Ou sinon on arrete d'emmerder les deux personnes qui nous donne plein d'info sur un plat d'argent tous les jours toute la journée. 
> 
> Si ça prend un moment pour charger pour certains ba ils attendent.
> 
> Après ca serait bien d'éviter aussi de quoter les posts avec les tweets et les vidéos sans les enlever, ça pourrait aider.


This, j'ai le meme soucis de chargement mais quand on fait les pros vs cons y'a pas vraiment de question qui se posent. 
Laissez ceux qui font les vrais efforts tranquilles et prenons sur nous.
Je dis pas qu'on peut pas faire mieux mais depuis quelques temps y'a plus de plaintes que de remerciements et ca ca ne va pas.

Ouvrez la page des topics et pis allez lurker dans d'autres topic en attendant. 
Si vous avez pas la bandes passante, ouvrez le topic et allez vous faire un petit cafe / boisson rafraîchissante pour profiter de ce travail comme il se doit.

----------


## Zerger

> Si ça prend un moment pour charger pour certains ba ils attendent.


Pour certains apparement, l'affichage de la page échoue. Du coup, ils risquent d'attendre longtemps  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

> Ou sinon on arrete d'emmerder les deux personnes qui nous donne plein d'info sur un plat d'argent tous les jours toute la journée. 
> 
> Si ça prend un moment pour charger pour certains ba ils attendent.
> 
> Après ca serait bien d'éviter aussi de quoter les posts avec les tweets et les vidéos sans les enlever, ça pourrait aider.


Personnellement, je ne pense pas les emmerder, et je loue même le travail effectué dans mon post. C'est clairement ma source d'infos JV au quotidien. 

Simplement que la dette technique du forum combinée à la densité d'informations/intégrations postées, ce n'est pas hyper opti sur téléphone.

----------


## pipoop

> Ou sinon on arrete d'emmerder les deux personnes qui nous donne plein d'info sur un plat d'argent tous les jours toute la journée. 
> 
> Si ça prend un moment pour charger pour certains ba ils attendent.
> 
> Après ca serait bien d'éviter aussi de quoter les posts avec les tweets et les vidéos sans les enlever, ça pourrait aider.


OU sinon on arrêtes de poster on ferme le forum et on va sur des sites de news si on veut allez plus loin

----------


## Haelnak

> [...] Laissez ceux qui font les vrais efforts tranquilles et prenons sur nous. [...]


Non mais on est d'accord hein, je prends sur moi d'habitude. 
C'était d'ailleurs ma seule intervention concernant la "nouvelle" dynamique du topic, et ce n'est même pas une critique.

Je ne pensais pas que ça aller générer des réactions aussi fortes.

----------


## Hideo

Ce n'est évidemment pas contre toi mon bon nAKAZZ, c'est plus une remarque generale.

----------


## Ruvon

> Non mais on est d'accord hein, je prends sur moi d'habitude. 
> C'était d'ailleurs ma seule intervention concernant la "nouvelle" dynamique du topic, et ce n'est même pas une critique.
> 
> Je ne pensais pas que ça aller générer des réactions aussi fortes.


C'est tout de ta faute, Maximelene ne serait pas fier de toi s'il savait que tu as foutu le bordel à sa place  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Vous avez des téléphones de low.





> sur un iPhone 13 Pro.


Pourquoi tu répètes ce qu'il dit ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'étais connecté à la fibre, sur un iPhone 13 Pro.


Petite question, tu utilises le forum en mode mobile sur ton navigateur ?
Si oui, tu devrais peut-être tester Tapatalk. Je l'utilise (sur Android) et j'ai pas ce souci de chargement car l'appli ne gère pas les intégrations. C'est moins pratique pour consulter le sujet, mais au moins ça fonctionne.

----------


## runner

> Pourquoi tu répètes ce qu'il dit ?


Son portefeuille n'est pas d'accord. ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non mais on est d'accord hein, je prends sur moi d'habitude. 
> C'était d'ailleurs ma seule intervention concernant la "nouvelle" dynamique du topic, et ce n'est même pas une critique.
> 
> Je ne pensais pas que ça aller générer des réactions aussi fortes.


Typique du troll qui balance une remarque innocente avant de partir en mode "Non mais désolé je pensais pas que chier sur le paillasson ça sentirait mauvais".


 :tired:

----------


## JazzMano

Je préfère la technique de Ruvon qui consiste à mettre des images cliquable au lieu de lien youtube intégré. C'est une très bonne idée et ça marche très bien en plus de gêner personne.

----------


## Eloso

> Mais oui ! 
> À ce rythme, je vais devoir le provoquer, encore, sur le topic de Bloodborne. 
> ...


Ah? Il aurait une propension à dégoupiller sur les sujets des jeux FromSoftware en fait ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah? Il aurait une propension à dégoupiller ?


Fixed  ::ninja::  (et bisous Max si tu nous lis  ::ninja::  )

----------


## JulLeBarge

> À propos de ketchup, et parce que ça a pu être oublié dans le flot de nouvelles, je vais le marquer en gros :
> 
> *MORROWIND A 20 ANS !*
> Sorti le 1er mai 2002 (2 mai en Europe).
> 
> Plusieurs articles making-off publiés par Bethesda il y a 4 jours :
> https://bethesda.net/en/article/7eig...th-anniversary
> https://bethesda.net/en/article/1TAS...-of-developers
> 
> ...


Je me souviens encore être allé acheter la boîte dans un petit magasin de jeux vidéos pas loin de la résidence étudiante où j'étais pour y jouer day one, je l'attendais énormément ce jeu et je l'avais fini à l'époque, j'avais surkiffé. Il fallait une bonne config à l'époque pour avoir l'eau en super qualité, c'était un des premiers jeux qui demandait une CG particulière pour activer ça si je me trompe pas (il fallait le support des pixels shaders, seulement disponible sur les dernières Geforce, un peu comme le RTX de nos jours  ::ninja::  ).

J'y rejoué l'année dernière avec une grosse base de mods et c'était toujours aussi sympathique, mais j'ai pas eu le courage de le finir (il est long le bougre !).

----------


## 564.3

> Petite question, tu utilises le forum en mode mobile sur ton navigateur ?
> Si oui, tu devrais peut-être tester Tapatalk. Je l'utilise (sur Android) et j'ai pas ce souci de chargement car l'appli ne gère pas les intégrations. C'est moins pratique pour consulter le sujet, mais au moins ça fonctionne.


Sinon faut installer Noscript ou équivalent et blacklister le JS de Youtube sur le forum CPC ou sur le topic des news (à refaire quand on change de topic).
Edit: en fait avec Noscript on n'a pas l'air de pouvoir tenir compte du contexte, mais je n'ai pas vérifié pour d'autres addons.
Edit2: le mieux reste peut-être de remplacer l'intégration (coté browser, à défaut que ce soit coté forum) avec un script du genre https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/92...mbedded-player
Et pour ceux qui ralent pour la 301, retournez voir la 285  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Des jeux vidéo en couverture de comics à l'ancienne, ça rend étonnamment bien  ::o: 

https://www.pcgamer.com/i-would-actu...ps-on-my-wall/

https://www.markscicluna.com/video-g...c-book-mashups









Travail de Mark Scicluna, ancien artiste pour Rockstar Games.

----------


## Zerger

Mais clair  ::wub:: 
Ca donnerait presque envie d'acheter des jeux en physique !

----------


## comodorecass

Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique? Moi c'est Dead Island en 2012. 10 ans tout rond! 
J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.

----------


## Sao

Witcher 2 !

En 2011  ::o: 

EDIT : ha non c'est Max Payne 3 ou Diablo 3 en 2012 (ils sont sortis le même jour d'après l'internet).

----------


## Getz

Cyberpunk 2077 en 2020, qui était moins cher en physique qu'en démat. Après c'est une clé à l'intérieur évidemment...
Sinon FF XV en 2019 je crois, suite à une énorme promo sur le store de Square Enix, qui lui avait bien un DVD obligatoire à lancer. DVD qui ne fait que te fournir une clé Steam au final  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

Ca doit être Starcraft II Legacy of the Void, 2015. Je voyais ça plus vieux  ::o: 
Mais ouais, toute une boite pour un carton avec un code dessus, ca fait chier.

Ma bonne vieille boite de Diablo 2, il y avait un guide pour le lore du jeu ( ::o: ) et un guide stratégique pour le jeu et un autre pour l'extension !!! 
C'était juste top!

----------


## pierrecastor

@Ruvon et KOUB : Ca vous serait utile un outils pour transformer automatiquement un lien youtube en image thumnail de la vidéo cliquable avec lien vers la vidéo en question ?

----------


## Erkin_

J'avais récupéré Diablo 3 (2012) en physique je ne sais pas pour quelle raison (je crois qu'il y avait un prix imbatable, c'était que sur Battlenet l'achat non ?).
J'avais aussi acheté une boîte de The hunter (2013 ou 2014) car ils offraient des avantages (arme unique + 3 mois d'abo + quelques trucs) pour l'achat d'une boîte, et c'était le même prix que l'abo classique.
En 2007, c'était ETQW car je savais que ça allait être le meilleurs jeu du monde toujours inégalé en 2022, il méritait bien un boîte.
Swat 4 en 2005, je crois que ça a été un de mes dernier vrai achat (dans le sens sans aucune justification) boîte, je me souviens que la transition totale démat s'est réalisée à partir de Red Orchestra (2006) pour moi.

----------


## Ruvon

> @Ruvon et KOUB : Ca vous serait utile un outils pour transformer automatiquement un lien youtube en image thumnail de la vidéo cliquable avec lien vers la vidéo en question ?


Actuellement je fais ça avec ça : https://yt-thumb.canbeuseful.com/fr pour récupérer l'image, après je fais intégration image + intégration du lien par dessus, mais si tu as un outil qui me donne un lien directement je ne dis pas non  :;): 

Et pour le dernier jeu en physique acheté, je crois que c'est The Witcher 1.

----------


## pierrecastor

J'ai pas ça sous la main la la, mais je me dit que ça dois pas être trop compliquer à dev. Je vais me pencher dessus.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique? Moi c'est Dead Island en 2012. 10 ans tout rond! 
> J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.


Oh purée la question piège  ::O: 
ça doit faire minimum 10 ans, je n'ai aucun souvenir du dernier jeu acheté en physique...

----------


## 564.3

Pour le dernier jeu acheté en physique j'ai paumé l'info aussi, c'était il y a 5-10 ans… mais une connerie du genre AAA moins cher dans une boite plastoc dont je me foutais qu'en pure démat'. C'est dommage mais bon…
J'ai encore des jeux sur disquettes qui trainent, même si je m'achetais un lecteur USB j'ai des doutes qu'elles marchent encore. Vaut mieux reclaquer quelques euros sur GoG.

----------


## Ruvon

Ça n'étonnera que les cryptobros et Ubisoft, mais non seulement tout le monde s'en branle des *NFT*, mais en plus, plus personne n'en achète.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ce-their-peak/

----------


## pipoop

Elle a prit du menton lady dimitrescu

----------


## Haelnak

> Pourquoi tu répètes ce qu'il dit ?


 :^_^: 



> Petite question, tu utilises le forum en mode mobile sur ton navigateur ?
> Si oui, tu devrais peut-être tester Tapatalk. Je l'utilise (sur Android) et j'ai pas ce souci de chargement car l'appli ne gère pas les intégrations. C'est moins pratique pour consulter le sujet, mais au moins ça fonctionne.


J'utilise l'affichage PC, j'ai beaucoup trop d'habitudes avec. Par exemple, je passe quasi exclusivement par le tableau de bord au quotidien. Je me suis abonné aux topics qui me plaisent, je check ce que j'ai raté, et de temps en temps je navigue à l'aveugle pour voir si de nouveaux threads pouvant m'intéresser ont pop.

Sinon, oui, j'ai essayé Tapatalk mais je n'aime pas trop la façon dont il est gère les nouveaux posts notamment. Idem pour gérer les citations multiples, etc.




> C'est tout de ta faute, Maximelene ne serait pas fier de toi s'il savait que tu as foutu le bordel à sa place





> Typique du troll qui balance une remarque innocente avant de partir en mode "Non mais désolé je pensais pas que chier sur le paillasson ça sentirait mauvais".


 :Emo: 

 :Fourbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah? Il aurait une propension à dégoupiller sur les sujets des jeux FromSoftware en fait ?


Pas vraiment. Je n'étais forcément pas d'une bonne foi à toute épreuve. Lui non plus. Torts partagés je dirais.  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'utilise l'affichage PC, j'ai beaucoup trop d'habitudes avec. Par exemple, je passe quasi exclusivement par le tableau de bord au quotidien. Je me suis abonné aux topics qui me plaisent, je check ce que j'ai raté, et de temps en temps je navigue à l'aveugle pour voir si de nouveaux threads pouvant m'intéresser ont pop.
> 
> Sinon, oui, j'ai essayé Tapatalk mais je n'aime pas trop la façon dont il est gère les nouveaux posts notamment. Idem pour gérer les citations multiples, etc.


Justement sur Tapatalk tu retrouves tes sujets abonnés comme sur le tableau de bord du forum, ça se synchronise très bien d'ailleurs, dans les 2 sens. Et tu as les onglets pour aller flâner ailleurs rapidement, je trouve ça super pratique.

Après oui sur la gestion des nouveaux posts, c'est un peu bizarre, je sais pas si ça relève du bug ou d'une gestion différente.

Enfin moi entre ça et me taper le forum PC sur écran mobile, j'ai vite fait mon choix  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> Ou sinon on arrete d'emmerder les deux personnes qui nous donne plein d'info sur un plat d'argent tous les jours toute la journée. 
> 
> Si ça prend un moment pour charger pour certains ba ils attendent.
> 
> Après ca serait bien d'éviter aussi de quoter les posts avec les tweets et les vidéos sans les enlever, ça pourrait aider.


Pas besoin d'être hostile ni grossier pour ce qui est une critique légitime. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il existe sur internet des outils qui permettent de mesure les performances d'un site, permettant de juger de son accessibilité :
https://gtmetrix.com/reports/forum.c....com/4Y4PLxCM/

Or, en l'occurrence, on voit que la page a mis 24 secondes à être chargée complètement dans des conditions de test. Sur des plus petites configs et des cellulaires, ça peut prendre encore plus longtemps, voir ne pas charger la page du tout.

Bref, si on pouvait penser un peu aux autres et éviter d'enchainer plusieurs posts à 8-10 vidéos + 4-5 intégrations Twitter, tout le monde en bénéficierait.  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique? Moi c'est Dead Island en 2012. 10 ans tout rond! 
> J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.


Question plus drôle, aller voir son historique Steam, et voir quel jeu vous avez payé plus de 49.99€. Moi, il y en a deux : GTA V et ....Brink.

----------


## Sao

> Question plus drôle, aller voir son historique Steam, et voir quel jeu vous avez payé plus de 49.99€. Moi, il y en a deux : GTA V et ....Brink.


J'en ai un seul*, Doom Eternal.
Et encore, c'est parce que j'avais beaucoup de pognon dans mon steam wallet (un remboursement de nVidia parce que j'avais avancé la douane sur le colis d'une CG gagnée sur Twitter, c'était la moindre des choses parce que c'était bien reuch).
Du coup ça fait plus d'un an que je teste plein de trucs et que je demande un refund quand ça ne me plait pas.

*J'ai exclu les 4-pack achetés entre potes.

----------


## comodorecass

Archeage Archeum Founders Pack : 134,99€  :Cigare:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Question plus drôle, aller voir son historique Steam, et voir quel jeu vous avez payé plus de 49.99€. Moi, il y en a deux : GTA V et ....Brink.


Aucun jeux pour moi. Le plus gros achat que j'ai c'est 48€ pour Xplane 11, mais payé moitié prix car j'avais de l'argent sur le porte-monnaie Steam.
Et le second c'est Dirt Rally, payé 29€, lui aussi avec une partie du porte-monnaie Steam.

2 jeux auquel j'ai très peu joué finalement...

----------


## Orhin

> Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique? Moi c'est Dead Island en 2012. 10 ans tout rond! 
> J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.


J'ai vérifié, c'est l'Orange Box.
Soit 15 ans.  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne pensais pas que ça aller générer des réactions aussi fortes.


On en est arrivé à un tel niveau de désespoir en matière de shitstorm que n'importe quel commentaire anodin peut devenir l'occasion de surréagir. Tiens, ça me rappelle la politique française.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.


T'aurais pu... vu qu'il n'y avait qu'un code à l'intérieur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah? Il aurait une propension à dégoupiller sur les sujets des jeux FromSoftware en fait ?


Humm. nan, rien. Je ne vais pas prendre le risque de commenter  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique?


Dishonored.
J'avais un bon cadeau qui se périmait le jour même dans une grande surface et je pouvais pas acheter de bouffe ou boisson avec.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai pris le jeu sans trop savoir à quoi m'attendre, à part que j'avais vu passer qu'il était bien. Meilleur achat au pif jamais.

----------


## Blackogg

> Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique? Moi c'est Dead Island en 2012. 10 ans tout rond! 
> J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.


Si c'est le jeu le plus récent pour lequel je possède une boite, c'est Wasteland 2 parce que ça correspondait au palier du kickstarter.
Si c'est le dernier jeu que je suis allé acheter en magasin, ça doit être l'Orange Box.

----------


## Erkin_

Je trouve marrant que vous ayez acheté l'orange box en physique alors que c'était un fer de lance de Steam.

----------


## Souly

> Je trouve marrant que vous ayez acheté l'orange box en physique alors que c'était un fer de lance de Steam.


Bah c'est logique justement : Valve te file ta première dose de Steam avec l'Orange Box que tu prends innocemment parce que c'est encore un objet physique. Et ce sera aussi ton dernier vu que tu es tombé dans les griffes de la plateforme.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bah c'est logique justement : Valve te file ta première dose de Steam avec l'Orange Box que tu prends innocemment parce que c'est encore un objet physique. Et ce sera aussi ton dernier vu que tu es tombé dans les griffes de la plateforme.


Mon compte Steam est un compte racheté d'occasion. Tout mon empire videoludique repose sur un mensonge...

----------


## pipoop

Et ils ont debranche les serveurs pour anthem je sais meme pas si tu aurait pu l'installer

----------


## Maximelene

> Je trouve marrant que vous ayez acheté l'orange box en physique alors que c'était un fer de lance de Steam.


C'est justement parce que la version physique nécessitait Steam que l'Orange Box a été son fer de lance.

----------


## Haelnak

> Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique? Moi c'est Dead Island en 2012. 10 ans tout rond! 
> J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.


Deathloop en septembre 2021. Un cadeau de ma femme pour mon anniversaire.  ::): 
Et Risen 3 un peu avant ça, à 2€ dans un bac à soldes dans un Auchan. J'avais beaucoup aimé le premier, à ce prix je ne risquais pas grand chose.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est Focus Entertainment qui éditera *BLACKTAIL*, un action aventure RPG avec des arcs qui ont des cordes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1532690/BLACKTAIL/





*Sonority*, un jeu d'aventure puzzle musical tout mignon, sortira le 25 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1432390/Sonority/





Le roguelike avec une arobase en guise de perso *Ampersat* sort le 6 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1356040/Ampersat/





*Dark Envoy*, un RPG Dark Fantasteampunk, sera édité par Asmodee et Event Horizon et est annoncé pour cette année sur PC et console. C'est pas moche.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/945770/Dark_Envoy/





En ce May the Fourth, *LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* annonce deux DLC, *The Mandalorian* et *The Bad Batch*.





*Wildcat Gun Machine*, le top down shooter coloré annonce sa sortie dans un trailer avec un chat dangereux, mais il n'est pas encore dispo sur Steam, donc allez savoir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_Gun_Machine/





Nouvelle démo disponible pour *Eternal Threads*, jeu d'enquête temporelle dont j'avais beaucoup apprécié la précédente démo. Toujours prévu pour le 19 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ernal_Threads/

----------


## Haelnak

C'est pas pratique les images cliquables, tu ne pourrais pas mettre des intégrations Youtube à la place ?














 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Quel est votre dernier jeux PC acheté en physique? Moi c'est Dead Island en 2012. 10 ans tout rond! 
> J'ai vu Anthem a 69€ à carrefour la semaine dernière mais j'ai passé mon tour.


Alors j'ai dû me prendre F1 2019 (ou 18 ?) pour profiter d'une grosse promo Auchan en physique, mais sinon, ça remonte à... SimCity, donc 2013. Ignorant que j'étais, je croyais avoir acheté un jeu à l'ancienne, pas une galette tout juste bonne à me donner un code de téléchargement. On ne m'y a plus repris.  :tired: 




> Question plus drôle, aller voir son historique Steam, et voir quel jeu vous avez payé plus de 49.99€. Moi, il y en a deux : GTA V et ....Brink.


Ah, hum.  :Red: 

Forza Horizon 5 - Premium Edition (99,99)

À vrai dire, je suis surpris qu'il n'y en ai pas d'autres. Bon, à part Borderlands 3 Ultimate (99x2 car je l'ai offert à madame) et Wonderlands sur Epic.

----------


## Baalim

> Question plus drôle, aller voir son historique Steam, et voir quel jeu vous avez payé plus de 49.99€. Moi, il y en a deux : GTA V et ....Brink.


Il a fallu que je remonte à octobre 2017 pour trouver un truc payé plus de 45€  :Sweat:

----------


## Ruvon

Des employés de *Nintendo of America* critiquent la culture et le traitement des travailleurs. IGN a interviewé des employés actuels et passés.

https://www.ign.com/articles/nintend...plaints-report





Reggie Fils-Aimé en a profité pour déclarer : c'était pas comme ça quand j'étais encore là.

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-switch-a...ita-1848879267




> I know I was able to achieve [a healthy culture], and certainly what’s being described does not seem like a healthy culture





> As I read the stories and I read the reports it struck me that this wasn’t the Nintendo I left




La deuxième édition de l’évènement caritatif *Et Ta Cause* a récolté 42 000€ ce weekend sur Twitch, somme qui sera reversée à des associations luttant pour les droits des femmes et des minorités de genre et contre les violences sexistes et sexuelles.

https://thepixelpost.com/expresso/la...plus-de-42-000



Un documentaire sur l'histoire de *Halo*.





*Crysis* annonce l'arrivée de *Mattias Engström*, ancien Game Director de *Hitman 3* pour faire le même boulot sur *Crysis 4*.







Une niouze pour Oldnoobie : Analyse en vidéo de l'échec d'*Evolve*.





4 studios quittent le programme *Playstation Talents Games Camp* pour "divergences" : Broken Bird Games (Luto), Gatera Studio (Antro), Moonatic Studio (One Last Breath) et Tapioca Games (Welcome to Empyreum).







La e-sport *Team SoloMid* serait un lieu de travail toxique avec un patron ingérable.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...lassification/

----------


## Maximelene

> Il a fallu que je remonte à octobre 2017 pour trouver un truc payé plus de 45€


Ça a dû te prendre 10 bonnes minutes de scroller 5 ans en arrière, non ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ça a dû te prendre 10 bonnes minutes de scroller 5 ans en arrière, non ?


Attends, je viens de faire encore mieux. J'ai acheté un seul jeu à 49 99 €...

TellTale Everything Pack - Summer 2010.... Le 25 juin 2010.

Et oui, c'était super long à scroller  :Emo:  (surtout sur un smartphone et sans augmented steam  :Cryb:  )

----------


## Ruvon

> Question plus drôle, aller voir son historique Steam, et voir quel jeu vous avez payé plus de 49.99€. Moi, il y en a deux : GTA V et ....Brink.


Il y a Baldur's Gate III et Anno 1800 à 59,99€, mais c'était pour les offrir. Pour moi... rien  :Emo: 



Sortie de *Infindustry*, un *Satisfactory* médiéval. Oui, avec des tapis roulants quand même, keskiya ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1944210/Infindustry/





Sortie en 1.0 de *Festival Tycoon* que le bon LupusVII avait chroniqué ici durant l'Early Access : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/festival-tycoon/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...stival_Tycoon/





Les vieux *M1 Tank Platoon 1 et 2* par l'ancien Microprose débarquent sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Tank_Platoon/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nk_Platoon_II/



Le *Top 10 des jeux de mai* 2022 par Rock Paper Shotgun.

----------


## Orhin

> C'est justement parce que la version physique nécessitait Steam que l'Orange Box a été son fer de lance.


Ceci.
À l'époque je jouais surtout à des RTS et des MMO.
J'ai commencé à jouer aux jeux Valve avec un weekend gratuit TF2.
Après l'Orange Box, la grande majorité de mes dépenses dans le JV se sont faites sur Steam.

----------


## Croaker

On est le 4 mai et ils n ont annoncé que du Lego après avoir fait masse de teasing ?
Vivement une annonce de NFT.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Maximelene

C'est qui "ils" ? De quel teasing tu parles ?

----------


## Erkin_

> Question plus drôle, aller voir son historique Steam, et voir quel jeu vous avez payé plus de 49.99€. Moi, il y en a deux : GTA V et ....Brink.


Deathloop
Cyberpunk
The Witcher 3
Left 4 Dead
The Orange box

Après les trucs les plus cher sont souvent en dehors de Steam, Forza à 60 euros, MSFS à 120 euros, etc.

----------


## Ruvon

Vidéo de NoClip sur *Ravenholm*, le Half-Life 2 d'*Arkane* qui a été annulé.

----------


## Sannom

> Cyberpunk 2077 en 2020, qui était moins cher en physique qu'en démat. Après c'est une clé à l'intérieur évidemment...
> Sinon FF XV en 2019 je crois, suite à une énorme promo sur le store de Square Enix, qui lui avait bien un DVD obligatoire à lancer. DVD qui ne fait que te fournir une clé Steam au final


Un peu pareil, c'était Star Wars Jedi : Fallen Order, longtemps après la sortie et avec une grosse remise dans l'enseigne, c'était beaucoup moins cher qu'en pur numérique.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Sur Itchio il ya un jeu gratuit baptisé Russia vs Ukraine, censé comptabiliser les clics...Sauf q'uen rafraîchissant la page on voit que les nombres sont générés aléatoirement et en commentaire quelqu'un explique le pourquoi du comment...J'ai vu ça en consultant les promotions sur isthereanydeal.Pour moi ça passe de 15 k votes côté Ukraine à 14 k, ça change tout le temps et pas qu'en augmentant...Le dev parlent de bug visuel mais je ne suis pas convaincu

https://the-lost-world.itch.io/russia-vs-ukraine

----------


## gros_bidule

Ha mais clairement c'est du gros fake, y'a aucun clic comptabilisé. 
Peut être un gros malin qui veut se payer la tête de la Russie. C'est de bonne guerre dira t-on  :^_^: 

La partie intéressante du code javascript du "jeu" : 


```
let russiaGlobalScore = Math.round(date.getMonth() * 1000 + date.getDate() * 250 + date.getHours() * 10
    + date.getSeconds() *  Math.floor(Math.random() * 10));

let ukraineGlobalScore = Math.round(date.getMonth() * 3000 + date.getDate() * 450 + date.getHours() * 22
+ date.getSeconds() *  Math.floor(Math.random() * 10));
```

Le score est basé sur la date/heure et un multiplicateur. Ce dernier est bcp plus élevé pour l'Ukraine.

On peut mentir à un no-codeur, mais pas à un codeur ^^

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi 04 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...9-mai-2022?s=w


Sinon, ça va mieux comme ça ?



Spoiler Alert! 


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

La Russie bloque l’accès à *Chess.com*, la plateforme d’échecs en ligne la plus fréquentée du monde :

https://restofworld.org/2022/russia-censors-chess-com/


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

C’est le début de la 2ème saison multijoueur de *Halo Infinite* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/halo-infini...ls-patch-notes




Et *Clippy* est dans Halo Infinite, en tant que porte-clé d’arme :

https://www.thegamer.com/microsoft-m...halo-infinite/





La mise à jour 17.2 de *PUBG : BG* sera déployée le 11 Mai :

https://nofrag.com/pubg-battleground...e-mise-a-jour/

https://asia.battlegrounds.pubg.com/...s-update-17-2/

Wrecking Ball est retiré de la bêta d’*Overwatch 2* car de fieffés joueurs ont découvert un bug permettant de faire planter le jeu avec le personnage :

https://gamerant.com/overwatch-2-bet...ball-disabled/





Présentation du circuit de Miami dans (EA Sports) *F1 22* :

https://gamerant.com/ea-sports-f1-22...r-miami-track/




*Persona 4 Golden* est vérifié pour le Steam Deck :

https://www.destructoid.com/persona-...deck-verified/





Android 21 en blouse blanche est trop balèze dans *Dragon Ball Fighterz* :

https://www.destructoid.com/dragon-b...lab-coat-nerf/





Si *Kalof Vanguard*, le Kalof de l’année dernière et le jeu le plus vendu de l’année a eu des ventes décevantes selon Activision-Blizzard … Oui, y a la montgolfière dorée de Bobby qu’il faut commencer à provisionner … C’est parce que les joueurs n’aiment pas la seconde guerre mondiale … :

https://www.gamesradar.com/activisio...e-world-war-2/

Le fait que l’abri 76 doive être le premier à s’ouvrir après la guerre nucléaire est indiqué dans *Fallout 3* :

https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-3-f...-76-reference/

Vous vous rappelez d’*Underworld: Bloodline* ? Non, pas le film, le mod promotionnel pour le film pour Half-Life :

https://www.thegamer.com/half-life-m...ade-bloodhunt/




Mattias Engström, game director de Hitman 3, a été recruté pour le même poste sur *Crysis 4* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hitman-3-gam...4-development/





Un million de téléchargements pour l’action-RPG sur mobiles *Echoes of Mana*, sorti le 27 Avril. Square Enix pleure à grosses larmes que c’est pas encore assez :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050848933.html

*OXTO* est un top-down shooter qui sortira un jour prochain sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible jusqu’au 9 Mai :

https://noisypixel.net/otxo-gameplay-trailer-free-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1608640/OTXO/




Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *Vampire the Masquerade Swansong*, qui doit sortir le 19 Mai sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/new-vampire-t...trailer-galeb/




Un stream anniversaire aura lieu le 17 Mai pour les 6 ans de *Dead By Daylight* :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...st-this-month/





2 DLC (The Mandalorian et The Bad Batch) sont sorti aujourd’hui pour *LEGO Star Wars : La Saga Skywalker* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848951.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, entre Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy et Marvel’s Avengers, *Square Enix* aurait perdu 200 millions de dollars. Et Square Enix semble ravi de refiler le bousin à Embracer :

https://gamerant.com/square-enix-marvel-games-loss/

https://www.thegamer.com/embracer-ma...y-square-enix/

Pendant ce temps-là, *Genshin Impact* a ramené 3 milliards de dollars à HoYoverse depuis sa sortie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/genshin-im...ce-its-release

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 


C’est au tour de la Fox de sortir son Mario Kart – like, nommé *Warped Kart Racers*, sur Apple Arcade, le 20 Mai :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ad-characters/




Une nouvelle version du jeu gratuit *Attack On Titan VR* est sortie récemment :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/attac...st-experience/

https://slavkaskola.itch.io/aot-vr-slavka







L’escape-game *The Inheritance of Crimson Manor* sort demain sur Steam, où une démo est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/inh...pe-game-manoir

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Crimson_Manor/




Le FPS *Echoblade* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ech...-environnement

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 


Le jeu de plateformes *Running on Magic* a été annoncé sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC pour cet été :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/forc...-switch-and-pc




Asmodée va publier l’action-RPG *Dark Envoy*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam, Xbox One et PS4 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/asmo...ish-dark-envoy




Focus Entertainment va publier le jeu d’action-aventures *BLACKTAIL*, qui sortira un jour prochain sur Xbox Series, PS5 et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/focu...lish-blacktail

Le mod Star Wars Jedi Knight Remastered 2.0 pour *Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/star-...-for-download/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/jedi-knig...-remastered-20

*Oaken* est un jeu de réflexion disponible sur Steam en accès anticipé depuis hier, avec une démo jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/oaken-is-...tical-puzzler/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1348690/Oaken/




C’est le jour de la mise à jour Sword & Solace pour le RTS – City-builder *Northgard* :

https://gamewave.fr/northgard/northg...-jour-majeure/




La mise à jour 5.2 pour *Vampire Survivors* sera déployée le 7 ou le 8 Mai, avec plein de nouveaux machins et trucs et bidules et un perso caché en plus :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...-2-patch-notes





Le jeu de Survie – FPS *Dysterra* commence sa bêta multijoueur :

https://wccftech.com/dysterra-multip...iler-released/




*Almost Home Now* est un petit jeu d’horreur gratuit sur itch.io :

https://www.thegamer.com/almost-home...-indie-horror/

https://timeberwell.itch.io/almost-home-now

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 


Une heure de gameplay pour *Ravenholm*, le jeu Half-life que devait réaliser Arkane avant qu’il ne soit annulé :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ame-ravenholm/




Le jeu de catch *AEW: Fight Forever*, qui doit sortir dans l’année, vient de confirmer sa sortie sur PC :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/04/a...-coming-to-pc/




La sortie d’*Evil Dead: The Game*, est décalée uniquement sur Switch. Le jeu sort toujours le 13 Mai sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://www.destructoid.com/evil-dea...se-date-delay/

Le MMO *Star Wars The Old Republic* offre une merdouille numérique jusqu’au 10 Mai :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15708...our-le-mmo.htm

*Doom Voxel* est un projet pour transformer tous les sprites 2D de Doom en Sprites 3D :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ameplay-video/





*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les caractéristiques des futures cartes *Radeon RX 6950 XT*, *6750 XT*, et *6650 XT* semblent avoir fuité :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/amd-radeo...-6650-xt-leak/

*Apple* a déposé un brevet concernant un clavier pour tablettes IPad … Qui ressemble vachement à celui des surfaces quand même :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-ipad-paten...eyb-1848874981

Il semble que plus de gens se soient mis à jouer sur Linux, suivant la sortie du *Steam Deck*, sans compter les joueurs de Gabe Gear évidemment :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-infl...-linux-gaming/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Souffle de désespoir* :

https://twitter.com/OgamingSC2/statu...15920064155650

*Roblox* donne plusieurs options de télétravail à ses employés :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...orking-options

Il semble que le patron de l’organisation esport *Team SoloMid* soit un bon gros sac à merde :

https://www.thegamer.com/report-clai...lture-of-fear/

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...as-contractors

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...lassification/

Être sous-contractant pour *Nintendo Of America* semble aussi être proche de l’enfer. Et c’est pas la faute de Regis Fils-aime, c’est lui qui le dit :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-of...t-contractors/

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-switch-a...ita-1848879267

Une comédie musicale basée sur *Bioshock* par la California's John Burroughs High School Powerhouse a gagné un prix :

https://www.eurogamer.net/bioshock-h...ir-competition




Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les Guillemots chercherait à former un partenariat avec une société d’investissements pour empêcher toute prose de contrôle externe d’*Ubisoft*. L’action a pris 10% suite à cette rumeur :

https://www.actugaming.net/ubisoft-f...rachat-496372/





https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...keover-report/

*Activision-Blizzard* est poursuivi par le fonds de pension des enseignants, policiers et pompiers via la ville de New York. Le fonds possède des parts d’Activision-Blizzard et pense que non seulement l’acquisition par Microsoft fait chuter la valeur de l’action mais qu’en plus ce n’est qu’une magouille pour Bobby et ses potes du conseil d’administration pour échapper à toute responsabilité dans les histoires de harcèlement et de sexisme :

https://www.axios.com/new-york-city-...3e1cdf7a9.html

Le nombre de spectateurs Twitch sur la bêta d’*Overwatch 2* est passé de 439.000 à environ 15.000 en une semaine. Il ne doit plus y avoir de drops de clés :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390018.html

À moins que ce ne soit dû à l’absence de fesses de *Tracer* qui semble déchainer les débats … :

https://kotaku.com/overwatch-2-beta-...ard-1848880115

L’*AG French Direct* commence le 6 Mai à 18h :

https://www.actugaming.net/ag-french...-6-mai-496116/




*Bungie* supporte le droit à l’avortement aux USA et a fait une déclaration dans ce sens :

https://gamerant.com/bungie-issues-s...f-roe-vs-wade/

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 


Vous vous rappelez de la démo technique de l’*Unreal Engine* ? Celle de 1995 ? :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ine-tech-demo/





*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Par ordre d’un juge fédéral, les *fournisseurs d’accès internet US* vont devoir bloquer 3 services de streaming pirates :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...us-defendants/

Il semble que *le marché des NFT* se casse un peu la gueule, vu que le nombre de ventes a chuté de 92% depuis le pic :

https://www.wsj.com/articles/nft-sal...ng-11651552616

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ce-their-peak/

Il y a un *point positif aux NFT*. Comme le lien dépend de la blockchain, ils ne peuvent être effacés … Et servent donc à contourner la censure chinoise, surtout en rapport avec le confinement de Shangaï :

https://gizmodo.com/shanghais-covid-...ens-1848878652

2 associations demandent la suspension de *Twitter* en France, vu qu’il y a de la pornographie et aucun contrôle d’âge :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/6...-controle-dage

Un collecteur de *données de localisation aux USA* … arrête de vendre les données des personnes visitant le Planning Familial et les cliniques proposant des abortions … Sinon, vous lisez les contrats de partage de données, vous ? :

https://gizmodo.com/safegraph-planne...pet-1848880465

----------


## Ruvon

Suite au Tweet d'Ogaming qui se lance dans le NFT Game 6 mois après qu'il soit mort, il est urgent de corriger ce message :




> Ça n'étonnera que les cryptobros, OGaming et Ubisoft, mais non seulement tout le monde s'en branle des *NFT*, mais en plus, plus personne n'en achète.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ce-their-peak/

----------


## runner

> Sinon, ça va mieux comme ça ?


Parfait. Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Ruvon

> Parfait. Merci beaucoup.


Ah c'est de nouveau le 15/16 avril ?  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Ouais il me semble qu'on avait déjà précisé que les balises Spoiler ne changeaient rien du tout, j'ai aussi l'impression d'être dans une boucle temporelle, là  ::ninja::

----------


## Drakkoone

> Sinon, ça va mieux comme ça ?


Bah non, je peux plus les lire sur mon smartphone...

----------


## KOUB

> Parfait. Merci beaucoup.





> Ouais il me semble qu'on avait déjà précisé que les balises Spoiler ne changeaient rien du tout, j'ai aussi l'impression d'être dans une boucle temporelle, là





> Bah non, je peux plus les lire sur mon smartphone...


 :Splash:   :Vibre:   :Boom:

----------


## La Chouette

> Ouais il me semble qu'on avait déjà précisé que les balises Spoiler ne changeaient rien du tout, j'ai aussi l'impression d'être dans une boucle temporelle, là


J'allais dire que certes, ça ne change pas le temps de chargement, mais au moins la page se décale pas à chaque tweet/vidéo chargé et que ça n'empêche pas de lire les nouveaux messages à cause de news déjà lues, quand soudain Firefox a planté. J'avais que le topic des news ouverts, aucun autre onglet, je pense que c'est un signe  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Je relance la proposition de Molina d'il y a 3 semaines quand la même discussion a déjà eu lieu :




> Sinon, vous pouvez mettre les news sans spoiler dans un post, et les mêmes news dans un spoiler dans un deuxième post. Ca satisfera tout le monde comme ça.


Parce que c'est un modèle d'ironie et que ça m'avait fait beaucoup rire  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> J'allais dire que certes, ça ne change pas le temps de chargement, mais au moins la page se décale pas à chaque tweet/vidéo chargé et que ça n'empêche pas de lire les nouveaux messages à cause de news déjà lues, quand soudain Firefox a planté. J'avais que le topic des news ouverts, aucun autre onglet, je pense que c'est un signe


Ouais j'avais comparé dans https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13784171
Ça allège la charge CPU vu qu'une bonne partie du rendu n'est pas lancé mais coté réseau c'est kif kif.

----------


## odji

faudrait ban ceux qui surfent en 56k/2g/edge...

----------


## Higgins

J'ai une suggestion qui consiste à couper la poire en deux : ne mettre que les vidéos en spoiler.
Comme ça on peut toujours lire les news et on ouvre que les spoilers qui nous intéressent.

----------


## Erkin_

> Ca peut éventuellement se résoudre en configurant ton compte du forum pour baisser le nombre de messages par page. Du moins ça peut aider.


Ah ben voilà, c'est ça la bonne la solution !
J'ai testé la page problématique sur ipad, en mettant à 20 messages, plus aucun crash.

----------


## pipoop

Par contre tu dois te fader 8 pages de plus tous les matins

----------


## runner

> Ouais il me semble qu'on avait déjà précisé que les balises Spoiler ne changeaient rien du tout, j'ai aussi l'impression d'être dans une boucle temporelle, là


Cela change déjà le fait que la page ne scrollent pas toute seule au fur et à mesure des chargements des balises youtube. C'est peut être pas encore parfait mais Koub fait des efforts en plus de l'excellent travail qu'il fournit déjà bénévolement donc je le remercie pour ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> faudrait ban ceux qui surfent en 56k/2g/edge...


On les expulse en Russie ces prolos. ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

On a déjà débattu de tout ça, les balises spoiler ça rend le contenu illisible pour de tels posts.




> Par contre tu dois te fader 8 pages de plus tous les matins


Oui mais au moins c'est entre les mains des personnes dérangées par les pages trop lourdes, ça n'impacte pas les autres utilisateurs et Koub/Ruvon.

----------


## runner

> On a déjà débattu de tout ça, les balises spoiler ça rend le contenu illisible pour de tels posts.


 LEs pages sont plus aérées avec les balises spoilers. Tu as pas besoin de scroller trop quand les pages sont très chargées. Le fond est moins pratique pour lire mais c'est pas du tout illisible.

----------


## Kriegor

Sinon, une autre solution serait que Koub et Ruvon, au lieu de poster bêtement des vidéos, décrivent en détail tout ce qui se passe dans les dites vidéos. Mais je ne sais pas encore s'il vaut mieux mettre ces textes descriptifs dans des onglets spoiler, pour ne pas que ça génère trop de scrolling, ou pas.

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon, une autre solution serait que Koub et Ruvon, au lieu de poster bêtement des vidéos, décrivent en détail tout ce qui se passe dans les dites vidéos. Mais je ne sais pas encore s'il vaut mieux mettre ces textes descriptifs dans des onglets spoiler, pour ne pas que ça génère trop de scrolling, ou pas.


Encore, mieux, *ces deux grosses faignasses* pourraient écrire des news, des previews et des tests au lieu de poster des liens.
Tiens, ça me donne une idée. On pourrait, histoire d'être raccord avec le topic, appeler ça CPC mag.  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon, une autre solution serait que Koub et Ruvon, au lieu de poster bêtement des vidéos, décrivent en détail tout ce qui se passe dans les dites vidéos. Mais je ne sais pas encore s'il vaut mieux mettre ces textes descriptifs dans des onglets spoiler, pour ne pas que ça génère trop de scrolling, ou pas.


Chiche. Et je ferais les bruitages à la bouche.




> Encore, mieux, *ces deux grosses faignasses* pourraient écrire des news, des previews et des tests au lieu de poster des liens.
> Tiens, ça me donne une idée. On pourrait, histoire d'être raccord avec le topic, appeler ça CPC mag.


Il y a un enfer pour les gens comme toi, et il est encore trop doux.

Et il faudra l'appeler ExpertCPC Magazine.

----------


## Eloso

> ...
> Et il faudra l'appeler ExpertCPC Magazine.


Et il faudrait une ordonnance médicale pour l'acheter vu la quantité de sel et de vitriol contenu dans chaque numéro ?

----------


## Baalim

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Une heure de gameplay pour *Ravenholm*, le jeu Half-life que devait réaliser Arkane avant qu’il ne soit annulé :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ame-ravenholm/
> 
> https://youtu.be/xMygnmB9Zw8
> 
> ...





> Et il faudrait une ordonnance médicale pour l'acheter vu la quantité de sel et de vitriol contenu dans chaque numéro ?


ExpertCPC magazine, le seul mag qui ne reçoit jamais de clé pour les jeux mais qui n'en 'a pas besoin pour rendre ses tests. 

Une vraie voix, une autre idée du journalisme !
Bientôt en kiosque.

----------


## runner

> Sinon, une autre solution serait que Koub et Ruvon, au lieu de poster bêtement des vidéos, décrivent en détail tout ce qui se passe dans les dites vidéos. Mais je ne sais pas encore s'il vaut mieux mettre ces textes descriptifs dans des onglets spoiler, pour ne pas que ça génère trop de scrolling, ou pas.


Tu peux leur écrire pour eux et ce bénévolement. Ils t'en seront reconnaissant toute comme la communauté ici. :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chiche. Et je ferais les bruitages à la bouche.
> 
> 
> .


Des news en beatbox, j'adhère. ::wub:: 

A quand un enregistrement avec la philharmonique de Milan?

----------


## Croaker

> Pendant ce temps-là, *Genshin Impact* a ramené 3 milliards de dollars à HoYoverse depuis sa sortie :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/genshin-im...ce-its-release[/


1 Milliard tous les six mois seulement sur la version mobile, qui tourne un petit peu mieux que ce thread sur mon potatotelephone. Sûrement bien plus en comptant le store PC et les cartes prépayées type Amazon.

Ca sera intéressant de suivre où ce pognon va être redirigé pendant le confinement de Shanghai (toujours pas de "vrai concurrent")

----------


## Baalim

> Tu peux leur écrire pour eux et ce bénévolement. Ils t'en seront reconnaissant toute comme la communauté ici.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Des news en beatbox, j'adhère.
> 
> A quand un enregistrement avec la philharmonique de Milan?


Tu as vraiment besoin d'un article de 2 pages pour expliquer pourquoi la balayette de Ken a été retapée entre deux itérations de street fighter ?  :Sweat:

----------


## Ruvon

> ExpertCPC magazine, le seul mag qui ne reçoit jamais de clé pour les jeux mais qui n'en 'a pas besoin pour rendre ses tests. 
> 
> Une vraie voix, une autre idée du journalisme !
> Bientôt en kiosque.


Je préfère un magazine sans clés plutôt qu'un magazine que se fournit en clés chez toi  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A quand un enregistrement avec la philharmonique de Milan?


Quand on est snob cultivé, on dit "la Scala".  :X1:  
(même s'il y a bien "philharmonique" dans le nom complet de l'orchestre)

----------


## Baalim

> Je préfère un magazine sans clés plutôt qu'un magazine que se fournit en clés chez toi


C'est une attaque personnelle, espèce de pourriture zadiste  :Boom: 

Je te modobell de suite, histoire qu'on règle une bonne fois pour toutes cette histoire de news avec ou sans spoilers

Hop, en comparution immédiate, le street newser  :Indeed:

----------


## La Chouette

A quand BaalimMag qui liste juste chaque mois les jeux achetés par Baalim avec une mention "jamais lancé" en guise de test ?  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> A quand BaalimMag qui liste juste chaque mois les jeux achetés par Baalim avec une mention "jamais lancé" en guise de test ?


avec comme notation:
on me l'as donne/10
achete parceque../10
achete pour atteindre un palier et avoir une promo/10
ah tiens je l'avais deja/10
ca as l'air bien/10
je l'ai installe/10
j'ai farm les cartes/10
je l'ai lance en étant devant mon pc/10
j'y ai joue/10
je l'ai fini/10

----------


## Baalim

> avec comme notation:
> j'y ai joue/10
> je l'ai fini/10


Soit respectivement les équivalents des 10/10 et de 11/10 sur Canard PC  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

On tient un truc. Je suis sûr que des tests de jeux trouvés au fond de la poubelle où Baalim stocke ses clés ça pourrait être rigolo à lire.

Moins à écrire, mais pour ça je laisse la main, j'ai déjà assez à faire avec ce que m'envoie Harvester  :Sweat:

----------


## Getz

Kahn faisait ça avant, ça s'appelait les poubelles de Steam.
Il a arrêté pour préserver sa santé mentale. True story.

----------


## yodaxy

> avec comme notation:
> on me l'as donne/10
> achete parceque../10
> achete pour atteindre un palier et avoir une promo/10
> ah tiens je l'avais deja/10
> ca as l'air bien/10
> je l'ai installe/10
> j'ai farm les cartes/10
> je l'ai lance en étant devant mon pc/10
> ...


Les deux derniers ça sera peu ou prou comme les 10/10 sur Gamekult niveau fréquence  ::ninja:: 

Grillé. Par l'intéressé en plus  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Le sympathique *Let's Build a Zoo* surfe sur la vague, attention dino danger : un *DLC Dinosaur Island* va sortir le 23 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nosaur_Island/

----------


## Maximelene

> Et il faudrait une ordonnance médicale pour l'acheter vu la quantité de sel et de vitriol contenu dans chaque numéro ?


Attends, j'ai été recruté sans le savoir ?  ::huh::

----------


## Ruvon

Parce que le foot c'est rigolo mais pas toujours, Troyes jouera avec un maillot *NFT* face au PSG. Ils ont pas eu le mémo je crois.

https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...au-psg/1331427

----------


## Ruvon

Geoff Keighley vient d'annoncer le *Summer Game Fest*, à partir du 9 juin.

https://www.summergamefest.com

----------


## Baalim

> Parce que le foot c'est rigolo mais pas toujours, Troyes jouera avec un maillot *NFT* face au PSG. Ils ont pas eu le mémo je crois.
> 
> https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...au-psg/1331427


Un NFT "Cheval de Troyes"  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie du *Zombie Army 4: Ragnarök Campaign & Character Pack* pour aller encore plus loin dans le n'importe quoi, avec un trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...haracter_Pack/





Sortie de *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters*, du grougrou en tour par tour, avec plein de monstres qui font grougrou.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Daemonhunters/





L'Action-RPG du turfu postapo *Decimated* annonce une démo "bientôt" sur Steam, mais pas encore disponible.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1354980/Decimated/





Les possesseurs de *Dying Light* ont droit à une upgrade vers l'Enhanced Edition avec des trucs en plus.





Pour changer des zombies et du postapo, Secret Mode va éditer *Loddlenaut*, de la mignonitude sous-marine où on nettoie la mer polluée.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1644940/Loddlenaut/





Sortie de *Best Month Ever!*, jeu d'aventure narratif dans l'Amérique des 60's.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...st_Month_Ever/





Sortie de *RiffTrax: The Game*, un party game où on maltraite les mauvais films entre potes. Uniquement en anglais par contre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Trax_The_Game/





*We Were Here Forever*, 4ème jeu de la série des puzzle games en coop, annoncé pour le 10 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Here_Forever/





Annonce de *Perseverance: Part 3*, visual novel avec du Z, et une démo dispo (l'épisode 1 est gratuit aussi si envie de voir de quoi ça parle). Sortie annoncée en juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erance_Part_3/





Il y aura un "prologue" gratuit pour le jeu d'escalade extrême *Climber: Sky is the Limit*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t__Free_Trial/





Annonce de *Off The Grid*, nouveau Battle Royale prévu pour 2023. Un peu de namedropping de l'équipe :




> Set within a dystopian future, the cyberpunk styled shooter plans to evolve the genre through strong emphasis on narrative progression, led by *Chief Visionary Officer Neill Blomkamp* and *Script Writer Richard K. Morgan*. In addition, industry veteran *Olivier Henriot (Far Cry, Assassin’s Creed) assumes the role of Executive Narrative Director*, ensuring a wealth of top-tier talent to bring the world of OTG to life.









> Un NFT "Cheval de Troyes"


 :Clap:

----------


## Eloso

> Attends, j'ai été recruté sans le savoir ?


Si ça se lance, je pense que le mec qui aura eu cette idée se contentera de nous lancer sur nos marottes sur le forum avant de tout mettre en page dans un magazine. Quitte à mettre les potards à fond, autant pousser au travail dissimuler  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

*Narru: the Forgotten Lands*, un puzzle game lumineux, avec un trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rgotten_Lands/






> Sinon, une autre solution serait que Koub et Ruvon, au lieu de poster bêtement des vidéos, décrivent en détail tout ce qui se passe dans les dites vidéos.


Alors au début, on a une flûte qui fait fiou, fioufioufiou, fioufiou, fioufiou pendant qu'une boule de lumière passe en lévitant dans une grotte, puis dans un parc entouré de châteaux, et enfin sur un chemin de pierre qui flotte dans les airs sur un ciel étoilé.

Elle résout des puzzles du genre "y a plein de cases, appuie sur les bonnes", pendant que la flûte fioufioute et qu'un tambour la rejoint avec plein de poum, poumpoum, poum, poumpoum, dans les décors vu précédemment pleins de statues d'humanoïdes en pierre.

Ça déclenche des mécanismes, il y a une grosse sphère au plafond qui tourne sur le rythme des poumpoum, puis une porte s'ouvre quand un autre flutiau se rajoute avec un son saturé et plus aigu, comme quand je marche sur la patte de mon chat quand il se planque dans l'escalier la nuit.

La boule continue de se balader, elle traverse des trucs jaunes qui s'illuminent, et puis soudain le sol de pierre se transforme en prairie fleurie juste au moment où elle termine un puzzle avec des cases.

On passe en vue TPS et on la suit passer sous une arche, dans un tunnel et à travers une porte, pendant que le flutiau nous pète toujours les oreilles.

Fondu inversé en blanc, on la retrouve sur une plateforme ronde avec de gros arbres qui flottent dans le vide, et le titre du jeu Narru: the Forgotten Lands apparait en gros.

Un petit effet de feuilles qui tombent vers le haut s'échappe des lettres, tandis qu'on te dit de l'ajouter à ta liste de souhait sur Steam, sans même te demander ton avis d'ailleurs, alors que la musique s'arrête.

Un fondu au noir, et la lettre D en vert et blanc s'affiche, puis tout le nom du studio, Dreamstorm avec un petit S en haut à droite et un blob verdâtre en fond.

Nouveau fondu au noir, toujours sans musique, et apparait le logo du ministère de la culture, de l'héritage national et du sport polonais, une sorte d'aigle avec une couronne qu'on aurait épinglé au mur, et en dessous on nous écrit que le jeu a été financé par ce dernier. Pas l'aigle, le ministère.

FIN

 ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

> 1 Milliard tous les six mois seulement sur la version mobile, qui tourne un petit peu mieux que ce thread sur mon potatotelephone. Sûrement bien plus en comptant le store PC et les cartes prépayées type Amazon.
> 
> Ca sera intéressant de suivre où ce pognon va être redirigé pendant le confinement de Shanghai (toujours pas de "vrai concurrent")


Sur Honkai Star Rail  ? C'est absolument dingue la croissance de Miho... euh Hoyoverse, à voir si ça donne pas des idées aux autres.

----------


## Getz

> *Narru: the Forgotten Lands*, un puzzle game lumineux, avec un trailer.
> ...
> FIN


Mais....
C'est parfait !  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> *Narru: the Forgotten Lands*, un puzzle game lumineux, avec un trailer.
> Bla bla bla


Bon, c'est clair, je préférais les previews sur micronews. Là on sentait un vrai professionnalisme.

----------


## Silver

Epic pose ses *ouilles sur la table en rendant *Fortnite* jouable sur navigateur, permettant de bypasser les 30% de l'Apple Store.
https://twitter.com/TimSweeneyEpic/s...49086782648323

Je vous sauve d'une intégration Twitter :




> Monumental news everyone! Fortnite is now available to play FOR FREE streaming to web browsers on iPhone, iPad, and Android via Xbox Cloud. No subscription required, no 30% Apple tax.
> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/05/...ming-for-free/

----------


## Erkin_

Et steam deck aussi du coup  :haha:  .

----------


## Croaker

> Sur Honkai Star Rail  ? C'est absolument dingue la croissance de Miho... euh Hoyoverse, à voir si ça donne pas des idées aux autres.


Il y a "seulement" Tower of Fantasy (en bêta fermée, hélas de chez Tencent) qui pourrait tenir la route à terme, surtout parce qu il est en fait complementaire (vrai mmo et pvp, plus "généreux" en gacha mais moins propre techniquement et avec du lore qui tient sur un timbre poste) et pourrait drainer les joueurs de Genshin qui y sont "parce qu il n y a rien d autre".
Quelle est la taille du marché pour un gacha mmo? ça c est à voir.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Epic pose ses *ouilles sur la table en rendant *Fortnite* jouable sur navigateur, *permettant de bypasser les 30% de l'Apple Store*.
> https://twitter.com/TimSweeneyEpic/s...49086782648323
> 
> Je vous sauve d'une intégration Twitter :


Et avec 300% de latence en plus  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

*Sons Of The Forest*, suite de The Forest, a ouvert sa page Steam. Sortie annoncée en octobre 2022  :Bave: 





*Hitman 3* repousse son mode Freelancer à la seconde moitié de 2022 et dévoile sa roadmap.

https://www.ioi.dk/hitman-3-year-2-road-ahead/





*The Day Before*, le survival MMO postapo le plus wishlisté de Steam, repoussé de plusieurs mois et maintenant prévu pour mars 2023 pour cause de passage sur l'Unreal Engine 5.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Day_Before/

https://www.ign.com/articles/the-day...nreal-engine-5





Le festival *LudoNarraCon* sur les jeux narratifs a commencé et durera jusqu'au 9 mai sur Steam. Démos, discussions, tout ça tout ça.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/LudoNarraCon





Les soldes *Devolver* sont aussi ouvertes sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/devolver





Présentation de *Age of Bannerlords* - RTS Mod pour *Mount & Blade II: Bannerlords*.





RPGamer a touché à *Hard West II*, la suite du tactical du Dark Far West "qui aurait pu être bien mais qui en fait était tout pété dans les coins".

https://rpgamer.com/2022/05/hard-west-ii-impression/

----------


## Ruvon

> RPGamer a touché à *Hard West II*, la suite du tactical du Dark Far West "qui aurait pu être bien mais qui en fait était tout pété dans les coins".
> 
> https://rpgamer.com/2022/05/hard-west-ii-impression/


D'ailleurs l'accès beta est ouvert sur Steam, je viens d'y avoir accès.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1282410/Hard_West_2/





Sortie de *Line War*, RTS déjà annoncé ici.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1309610/Line_War/





*The Golden Eyed Ghosts*, un Souls-like Metroidvania qui a une bonne gueule de Zelda à l'ancienne.





Sortie de *Citizen Sleeper*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tizen_Sleeper/





*MythBusters: The First Experiment*, prologue gratuit du jeu tiré de l'émission, est disponible. Le jeu complet est annoncé pour le 8 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...st_Experiment/





Sortie de *Sky Caravan*, jeu d'aventure steampunk narratif. Avec des animaux habillés.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1792270/Sky_Caravan/





Une sélection de *Metroidvania* à venir par Best Indie Games :

----------


## yodaxy

> *Narru: the Forgotten Lands*, un puzzle game lumineux, avec un trailer.
> 
> (...)
> 
> FIN


Ton post fait ramer mon téléphone  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi 5 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients (ou pas) :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...5-mai-2022?s=w



*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Jouer soutien, c’est pas bien marrant dans *Overwatch 2* donc Blizzard va … rajouter plus de persos de soutien « plus excitant » à jouer :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...as-first-week/

Le twin-stick shooter *Wildcat Gun Machine* est sorti hier sur PC, PlayStation, Xbox et Switch :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_Gun_Machine/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le point’n click *Best Month Ever!* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/bes...re-mere-enfant



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de rythme-bagarre *Hailing from the Abyss* a été annoncé pour Aout 2022 sur Steam, oùu une démo est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/hai...uels-endiables

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rom_the_Abyss/



Spoiler Alert! 








Y a des nouvelles du développement de *Squadron 42* … Lisez la première partie … Oui ... Des gens travaillent pour simuler de façon réaliste les mouvements des draps quand un perso se couche dans son lit selon sa position … Truc de première nécessité au-dessus des modèles de vol donc. Mais comment vous voulez arrêter de vous moquez des gens qui donnent du fric pour ça ? :

https://mailchi.mp/cloudimperiumgame...-update-146756

Le jeu de stratégie au tour par tour *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate – Daemonhunters* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Daemonhunters/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le prologue du simulateur d’expériences plus ou moins scientifiques *Mythbusters : The First Experiment* est sorti gratuitement sur Steam. Le jeu complet sortira le 8 Juin :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...st_Experiment/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...nts_Simulator/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le *Summer Game Fest* aura lieu le 9 Juin :

https://fr.ign.com/ps5/59561/news/le...lieu-le-9-juin









Le Survival-MMO *The Day Before*, le jeu le plus wishlisté sur Steam, passe à l’Unreal Engine 5 et décale sa sortie au 1er Mars 2023, au lieu du 21 Juin 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steams-most-...nearly-a-year/



Spoiler Alert! 






Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *un MMO « The Mandalorian »* sera en préparation dans les studios de Microsoft :

https://fr.ign.com/the-mandalorian-s...tion-chez-xbox

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de *Neill Blomkamp* chez Guerilla Games s’appelle *Off The Grid* et doit sortir sur PC en 2023 … Quoi ? … Oui, c’est un battle royale cyberpunk avec une carte qui évolue pendant la partie … :

https://www.pcgamer.com/district-9-d...-evolving-map/



Spoiler Alert! 








Tous les possesseurs de l’édition Standard de *Dying Light* premier du nom ont droit gratuitement à tous les bonus de la version améliorée, comprenant le DLC The Following :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050848983.html

*Prinny Presents NIS Classics Vol. 3* sortira le 2 Septembre en Europe, et comprendra les JRPG La Pucelle: Ragnarok et Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure :

https://noisypixel.net/prinny-presen...ugust-release/



Spoiler Alert! 








13 minutes de gameplay pour *Valorant Mobile* ont été postées :

https://gamingintel.com/13-minutes-o...posted-online/



Spoiler Alert! 








Quelqu’un a une version de test de *Star Wars Battlefront III*, annulé il y a bien longtemps sur PSP :

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-battl...copy-canceled/



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 






La page Steam de *Sons of the Forest* est en ligne et lâche quelques infos sur le scénario (vous êtes envoyés récupéré un milliardaire sur une île déserte avec …) et des changements dans l’écosystème en fonction de la saison :

https://gamerant.com/sons-of-the-for...-plot-seasons/





Le mode Freelancer de *Hitman 3* ne sortira pas cet été mais dans la second semestre 2022. La carte Ambrose Island sortira par contre en avance, en Juin :

https://wccftech.com/hitman-3-roguel...ew-map-sooner/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mafia IV*, qui serait un préquel, serait en développement chez Studio 13, sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://wccftech.com/hangar-13-studi...llion-players/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (un CV), *Avowed*, le Skyrim d’Obsidian, tourne sur l’Unreal Engine 5 :

https://wccftech.com/avowed-seemingl...real-engine-5/

Chez Activision-Blizzard, 3000 personnes travaille sur « le plan le plus ambitieux de l’histoire » pour *sauver Kalof*, suite aux « mauvais » résultats du Kalof de l’année dernière. Sur les 9800 employés au total :

https://www.gamesradar.com/over-3000...ys-activision/

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15716...ahurissant.htm

*Fortnite* est jouable gratuitement sur Xbox Cloud Gaming (sans abonnement ni rien). Ça fonctionne aussi sur iOS. D’où l’idée de mettre des pubs en ligne dans les free-to-play, il semblerait :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...iption-needed/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le tactical RPG *Hard West II*, qui lance sa bêta ouverte sur Steam, qui durera jusqu’au 5 Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/hard...meplay-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








*Warstride Challenges* sortira sur consoles de nouvelle génération une fois qu’il aura fini son accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/wars...s5-xbox-series

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *Lunistice* sortira le 2 Septembre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/3d-p...-for-switch-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande-annonce de lancement pour le jeu de réflexion asymétrique *We Were Here Forever*, qui sort le 10 Mai PC et plus tard sur PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/we-w...er-screenshots



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de puzzles narratif *Narru: The Forgotten Lands* a été annoncé sur PC et consoles de nouvelle génération pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/stor...-series-and-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Du gameplay sur PC pour *F1 22*, qui sort le 1er Juin :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/f1-22...eplay-footage/



Spoiler Alert! 








La *LudoNarraCon* a commencé sur Steam et dure jusqu’au 9 Mai avec, certes, des soldes, mais surtout une trentaine de démos jouables :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...-30-free-demos

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/ludonarracon

*Wolfenstein 3D* a 30 ans :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ans-48493.html


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

*Intel* s’est payé Siru Innovations, qui développe des GPU :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-acquir...u-innovations/

Selon un benchmark fuité, la *Radeon RX 6950 XT battrait la RTX 3090 Ti* en terme de score sur 3DMark :

https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-radeon-r...w-3dmark-leak/

*Apple* accuse la Start-up Rivos d’avoir débauché 40 de ses ingénieurs, qui auraient violé leurs clauses de confidentialité et surtout enregistré des données qui trainaient avant de partir :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/app...s-2056129.html

*Meta-Facebook* a développé sa propre puce d’accélération graphique pour améliorer le rendu des avatars en VR … Oui, pour le Metaverse :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/met...r-2056138.html

Il y a une bidouille qui permet de jouer à *Golden Eye 64* sur 4 écrans séparés sur Nintendo 64 :

https://gizmodo.com/goldeneye-007-ge...-00-1848885109


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Hier, *Ubisoft* a annoncé rechercher une vingtaine de personnes pour travailler sur son jeu Star Wars. Rappelez-vous, le point fort, c'est que c’est pire chez Activision-Blizzard :

https://fr.ign.com/star-wars-3/59557...ojet-star-wars





Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Sony* pourrait étudier la possibilité d’acheter *WB Interactive* :

https://wccftech.com/sony-buying-war...r-sale-rumors/

Haden Blackman, fondateur et directeur du studio *Hangar 13*, quitte ses fonctions :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15709...-la-maison.htm

*Netease* ouvre son premier studio de développement aux USA, nommé Jackalope Games :

https://www.pcgamer.com/netease-laun...k-games-chief/

Même si le nombre d’heures streamées et visionnées ont décru suite à la fin du confinement, les nombres de spectateurs et de streameurs continuent d’augmenter sur *Twitch*, par rapport à l’année dernière. Et les deux premiers paramètres ont aussi augmentés par rapport du dernier trimestre :

https://www.thegamer.com/twitch-only...post-lockdown/




*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Binance* est maintenant classé Prestataire de Services sur Actifs Numériques en France :

https://www.clubic.com/binance/actua...ca-change.html

Évidemment que le *bébé qui danse* est devenu un NFT avec différentes versions :

https://gizmodo.com/1990s-3d-interne...nft-1848884342

*Netflix* se fait poursuivre par ses actionnaires, qui cherche des dommages et intérêts pour la chute dramatique du cours de l’action, due, selon eux, à la minimisation des effets du partage de compte, de la compétition et de la difficulté de retenir les abonnés sur les bénéfices :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6503129/

*3D Movie Maker* a été rendu open-source par Microsoft :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mic...popular-demand

----------


## runner

> Le jeu de *Neill Blomkamp* chez Guerilla Games s’appelle *Off The Grid* et doit sortir sur PC en 2023 … Quoi ? … Oui, c’est un battle royale cyberpunk avec une carte qui évolue pendant la partie … :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/district-9-d...-evolving-map/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/x6InNyCE2Rc


J'espère que le genre battle royale mourra un jour dans d'atroces souffrances. :Death:

----------


## pipoop

> *Narru: the Forgotten Lands*, un puzzle game lumineux, avec un trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors au début, on a une flûte qui fait fiou, fioufioufiou, fioufiou, fioufiou pendant qu'une boule de lumière passe en lévitant dans une grotte, puis dans un parc entouré de châteaux, et enfin sur un chemin de pierre qui flotte dans les airs sur un ciel étoilé.
> 
> Elle résout des puzzles du genre "y a plein de cases, appuie sur les bonnes", pendant que la flûte fioufioute et qu'un tambour la rejoint avec plein de poum, poumpoum, poum, poumpoum, dans les décors vu précédemment pleins de statues d'humanoïdes en pierre.
> 
> ...


J'ai pas lance la video mais ca donne envie :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors au début, on a une flûte qui fait fiou, fioufioufiou, fioufiou, fioufiou


Et franky en PLS

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et franky en PLS


Pas du tout. La flûte fait _exactement_ ça.

----------


## Kriegor

> Alors au début, on a une flûte qui fait fiou [...], dernier. Pas l'aigle, le ministère.


C'était vachement bien. J'ai encore eu une super idée.  :Halmet:

----------


## 564.3

Ouais, j'ai préféré ne pas cliquer sur le trailer pour éviter de gâcher l'image que je me suis construite en lisant cette description.
Mais je suis du genre à toujours être déçu par les adaptations ciné de bouquins que j'ai lu. Sauf que là c'est l'adaptation en livre d'un screener de film rebruité à la bouche parce que l'audio était pourrave, mais au final mieux que l'original (enfin je crois, selon une intuition d'expertise CPC).
Bref je suivais le topic pour qu'on me vende du rêve, et je ne suis pas déçu  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Je vois que ça vous a plu, s'il y a un nouveau trailer qui m'inspire on ira s'asseoir en cercle au coin du feu pour un nouvel épisode de "raconte-nous un trailer".



Comme quoi quand on met des millions dans le développement d'un jeu tout pourri, la grosse machine marketing qu'on a pris dans la gueule à la sortie ne suffit pas toujours à berner les joueurs : *Outriders*, le mauvais TPS de People Can Fly édité par Square Enix n'a pas fait de profit en 2021. Ça s'annonce bien pour le DLC Worldslayers.

Square Enix a eu le nez creux en ne vendant pas la licence avec Tomb Raider et autres Deus Ex... ou alors Embracer n'en a pas voulu  ::ninja:: 

https://www.tweaktown.com/news/86023...rms/index.html



Le *Paris Fan Festival* se tient ce weekend au Paris Event Center Porte de la Villette. Simon Astier, l'équipe de Fortiche, concours de cosplay  :Facepalm:  et autre discussion "Cinéma et jeu vidéo
qui inspire (vraiment) qui ?" avec Julien Chièze  :Facepalm: 

https://youtu.be/EKiKqdinLVQ

----------


## pipoop

Ce festival a l'airde tellement t'inspirer que je suis surpris qu'harvester t'ai pas déjà envoyé la bas

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce festival a l'airde tellement t'inspirer que je suis surpris qu'harvester t'ai pas déjà envoyé la bas


Il faudra plus que la perspective de voir Julien Chièze en cosplay Lady Dimitrescu pour me faire monter sur Paris  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Il faudra plus que la perspective de voir Julien Chièze en cosplay Lady Dimitrescu pour me faire monter sur Paris


tu pourrais y croiser des canards ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> tu pourrais y croiser des canards


Rencontrer des canards parisiens/suffisamment fous pour monter sur Paris ? Quelle horreur  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Faudrait se faire un super IRL à l'occasion d'un salon jv comme la Paris Game Week ! Comme ça, on pourrait se retrouver en vrai et saquer toutes les futures sorties sans y avoir joué.

----------


## Haelnak

> Un NFT "Cheval de Troyes"


Un nouveau feuval de Troyes en somme.

----------


## Ruvon

> tu pourrais y croiser des canards


Ça m'arrive déjà sur Lyon, un malheur à la fois s'il te plait  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> Ça m'arrive déjà sur Lyon, un malheur à la fois s'il te plait


tu passes a eurexpo pour la japan touch ce weekend ?  :;):

----------


## pipoop

> Rencontrer des canards parisiens/suffisamment fous pour monter sur Paris ? Quelle horreur


Y en as meme qui y vivent..enfin pas loin

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faudrait se faire un super IRL à l'occasion d'un salon jv comme la Paris Game Week ! Comme ça, on pourrait se retrouver en vrai et saquer toutes les futures sorties sans y avoir joué.


Un stand Expert CPC et les éditeurs viendraient présenter leurs jeux (non on se deplace pas a vos stands)

----------


## Ruvon

> tu passes a eurexpo pour la japan touch ce weekend ?


Ah désolé, pas de weeb party pour moi, ce weekend je vois des gens qui ont l'habitude de se mettre sur la gueule avec de vraies armes médiévales, pour boire des coups avec.

Normalement ça mélange pas ferraille tranchante et alcool, donc il ne devrait pas y avoir d'armes.

Normalement.






 ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Un stand Expert CPC et les éditeurs viendraient présenter leurs jeux (non on se deplace pas a vos stands)


Super idée ! Et comme ça, je pourrai signer des autographes.

----------


## pipoop

> Super idée ! Et comme ça, je pourrai signer des autographes.


nous on appelle ca des cheques

----------


## Ruvon

*Method Man* a écrit un morceau pour l'OST de *Evil Dead: The Game*.





Soldes *Klabater* sur Steam du 5 au 12 mai.





Dev Diary pour *Deliver Us Mars*, "suite" de Deliver Us The Moon.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...liver_Us_Mars/





Le metroidvania *Souldiers* repoussé du 19 mai au 2 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1419160/Souldiers/





Sortie du point&click *Crowns And Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit*. J'avais bien aimé la démo, les puzzles étaient plutôt bien faits (même si je suis pas ultra fan des graphismes #TeamPixelArt).

Un peu de namedropping :




> Praised by Broken Sword creator Charles Cecil for its “beautiful graphics” and “fascinating story” and given the “I dig it” stamp of approval by The Curse of Monkey Island artist Bill Tiller


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...dom_of_Deceit/





Sortie de *Boxing Club Manager* en Early Access.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Club_Manager/





Le jeu d'aventure narratif en co-op *Baladins* se lance sur Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...yseed/baladins

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1866320/Baladins/

----------


## Baalim

> Rencontrer des canards parisiens/suffisamment fous pour monter sur Paris ? Quelle horreur


Plus jamais. C'est bien trop effrayant  :Sweat:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi 6 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...6-mai-2022?s=w

*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

L’extension Sentinel pour *Path Of Exile*, qui sort le 13 Mai, rajoute une nouvelle manière de rendre le endgame plus difficile et les récompenses plus attrayantes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/path-of-exil...zed-hard-mode/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *DNF Duel*, qui doit sortir le 28 Juin sur PlayStation et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/dnf-duel-new-...incoming-news/



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle des nouvelles options d’accessibilité de *The Stanley Parable: Ultra Deluxe Edition* :

https://gamerant.com/stanley-parable...lity-features/

15 minutes de gameplay pour le mod VR en développement pour *Elden Ring* :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-vr-mod-gameplay/

Présentation des capacités de Newcastle, le nouveau personnage de la 13ème saison d’*Apex Legends*, qui commence le 10 Mai : 

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ne.../1100-6503163/



Spoiler Alert! 








Une liste de 10 plus ou moins *petits jeux d’horreur gratuits sur Steam*, ça fait toujours plaisir :

https://www.thegamer.com/best-free-t...r-games-steam/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Mario Strikers: Battle League*, qui sort le 10 Juin sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/mari...er-screenshots



Spoiler Alert! 








L’action RPG en monde ouvert *Crystarise* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/open...unches-in-2022



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

Démo disponible pour le Roguelike en Early Access *Sword of the Stars: The Pit 2*.





Un DLC gratuit arrive avec la nouvelle MAJ du RPG stratégique "inconnu" d'après Izual, *Vagrus - The Riven Realms*.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...36576666988062





*Outward: Definitive Edition* sortira le 17 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/794260/Outward/





Le VP de *Paradox* raconte pourquoi la licence *Vampire: The Masquerade* est proposée à tous à des conditions... discutables avec le projet *Unbound*.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-masquerade-ip



*Nvidia* a accepté de payer une amende de 5,5M de dollars pour ne pas avoir dévoilé combien de GPU ont été vendus à des cryptominers, cachant l'info à ses investisseurs ce qui pouvait les induire en erreur sur les perspectives d'avenir de l'entreprise.




> During its 2018 fiscal year, Nvidia reported increases in its GPU sales but did not disclose that those sales were being driven by cryptocurrency miners. The SEC alleges that Nvidia knew these sales were being driven by the relatively volatile cryptocurrency market and that Nvidia didn't disclose that information to investors, misleading them about the company's prospects for future growth.


https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...crypto-miners/



Un walkthrough de 46 minutes avec les devs de *Vampire: The Masquerade - Swansong*.





Trailer du très joli jeu de puzzle *Please Fix The Road*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Fix_The_Road/





Des syndiqués du jeu vidéo reçus par Biden à la Maison Blanche.

https://www.thegamer.com/president-b...orkers-amazon/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’action en noir et blanc *Trek To Yomi* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tre...ematographique



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de parcours *GRAPPIN* doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/gra...haute-montagne



Spoiler Alert! 








CCP essaie une nouvelle fois de développer un FPS dans l’univers d’*EVE Online* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ccp-is-still...ne-fps-happen/

Une API Excel est officiellement en développement pour *EVE Online*. Comment ça, personne n’est surpris ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/eve-x-micros...on-in-history/

Il y a aussi un tas de nouvelles et de mise à jour concernant *EVE Online* :

https://www.destructoid.com/eve-onli...nfo-microsoft/

https://fr.ign.com/eve-online/59578/...-developpement



Spoiler Alert! 








Des conseils pour les développeurs de la part de *Dylan Cuthbert*, qui a fait deux-trois trucs dans ses 30 de carrière (un fil Twitter à dérouler) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/star-fox-...o-great-games/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le looter-shooter *Outriders*, dont Square Enix a gardé la propriété de la marque, n’a pas encore fait de bénéfices. Un DLC nommé Outriders Worldslayer est toujours prévu pour cette année :

https://www.pcgamer.com/outriders-ha...and-may-never/

La sortie du metroidvania *Souldiers* est retardé au 2 Juin au lieu du 19 Mai :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849015.html

Le jeu mobile *Fire Emblem Heroes* a rapporté presqu’un milliard de dollars à Nintendo :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050849009.html

La bande-annonce de *Final Fantasy XVI* sera bientôt présentée :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-sortie-400671



Spoiler Alert! 








Le Minecraft-like *Hytale*, qui ne sortira pas avant 2023, présente ses effets visuels :

https://gamewave.fr/hytale/hytale-pu...ffets-visuels/



Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà les modifications apportées hier à la bêta d’*Overwatch 2* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390083.html

Le jeu de combat de dragons *Century: Age of Ashes* va recevoir une nouvelle carte pour le début de sa 1ère saison qui doit arriver bientôt :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-cent...-video-495851/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

L’éditeur *Abiding Bridge* explique son fonctionnement :

https://www.actugaming.net/abiding-b...e-jeux-496813/



Spoiler Alert! 








La version définitive du jeu de survie *Outward* sortira le 17 Mai sur PC, Xbox Series, PS5 et Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/outward-d...sortie-496826/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de bagarre au sabre *Sclash* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-scla...meplay-496016/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le deckbuilder *Racine* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-raci...railer-496289/



Spoiler Alert! 








Du gameplay pour l’action-RPG *Wéko The Mask Gatherer*, qui doit sortir en 2023 sur PC et dont un prologue jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/weko-the-...ologue-492676/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rer__Prologue/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes *Scaredom*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC, et dont une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/scaredom-...railer-494424/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1745810/Scaredom/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’expérience poétique *Mirages d’Hiver* sortira un jour prochain sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-mira...ent-pc-496262/



Spoiler Alert! 








Présentation d’Emem, personnage du RPG *Vampire: The Masquerade – Swansong* qui sort le 19 Mai sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.actugaming.net/vampire-t...iler-2-496573/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le point’n click *The Man Came Around* doit sortir en Octobre sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/the-man-c...r-agfd-496725/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de gestion *Lakeburg Legacies* va bientôt commencer une bêta fermée. Le jeu doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/lakeburg-...fermee-496705/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de parkour *The Netrunner Awaken1ng* sortira le 24 Mai sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/the-netru...r-agfd-494478/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ner_Awaken1ng/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes – réflexion *Tinykin*, qui doit sortir cet été sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/tinykin-d...r-agfd-493843/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1599020/Tinykin/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le DLC *Soul Smugglers* pour le dungeon crawler au tour par tour Legend of Keepers sezra disponible cet été :

https://www.actugaming.net/legend-of...-video-496624/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelite *Ship of Fools*, qui sortira cette année sur PC, montre une bande-annonce améliorée :

https://www.actugaming.net/ship-of-f...o-agfd-496518/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelike *Before The Last Hour* commencera son accès anticipé le 13 Mai sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-befo...railer-494568/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Il y a une vidéo et un compte à rebours concernant *AI: The Somnium Files — nirvanA Initiative*, qui sort le 24 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.destructoid.com/a-i-the-...website-video/



Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà *6 jeux développés en Asie*, mais ni au Japon, ni en Chine :

https://kotaku.com/aapi-month-2022-v...dia-1848887222

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu de simulation de poitrines en mouvement – bagarre *Dead or Alive 7* a été annulé :

https://wccftech.com/dead-or-alive-7...team-canceled/

Le jeu d’emménagement *Unpacking* sortira le 10 Mai sur PlayStation :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-playstation/

Un fan refait *Need for Speed Underground 2* sous Unreal Engine 4 :

https://www.thegamer.com/need-for-sp...real-4-remake/



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action-aventures *Project Hoyrá*, qui doit sortir un jour prochain, sur des plateformes encore non dévoilées :

https://www.actugaming.net/project-h...r-agfd-496814/



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande-annonce pour le RPG *Aetheris*, qui sortira un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-aeth...meplay-495692/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur en VR *Propagation Paradise Hotel* sortira un jour prochain sur casques Oculus et HTC :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-prop...r-agfd-496213/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de rythme en VR *Ragnarock* va recevoir un DLC en Juin … En partenariat avec le Hellfest :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-ragn...t-agfd-496216/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’action multijoueur *Zigglox* sortira dans l’année sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/zigglox-n...d-demo-496601/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...glox/?l=french



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelike *Bibots* sortira cet automne sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-bibo...meplay-494157/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1610500/Bibots/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu narratif *Les Mondes d’Aria* sortira à l’été 2023 sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.actugaming.net/les-monde...y-agfd-496799/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’action *Astebros* sortira en Mars 2023 sur Switch, PC … Et Megadrive (le gameplay est sur cette dernière) :

https://www.actugaming.net/astebros-...e-agfd-496815/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay commenté pour *Warstride Challenges*, actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/warstride...r-agfd-496770/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le city-builder – survival *Diluvian Winds* montre du gameplay commenté et doit sortir un jour sur Steam. Un prologue gratuit est aussi prévu :

https://www.actugaming.net/diluvian-...y-agfd-496744/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le roguelike *Have a Nice Death*, actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/have-a-ni...ctures-496350/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le dungeon crawler *Neverlooted Dungeon* est prévu pour cet Automne sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-neve...meplay-494176/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ooted_Dungeon/



Spoiler Alert! 








3 minutes de gameplay pour le metroidvania *Gold Project*, actuellement en plein dans sa campagne kickstarter :

https://www.actugaming.net/gold-proj...mmente-496696/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...dvania?lang=fr



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

Tu feras gaffe, l'*AG French Direct* ça dure environ 1h30 en général, à coups de trailer de 2 minutes t'es pas rendu  ::ninja:: 

Ah non, 1h21 celui là :



00:00 • Générique
01:09 • Before The Last Hour
03:08 • Ship of Fools
04:44 • Legend of Keepers: Soul Smugglers
06:29 • Tinykin
09:27 • The Netrunner Awaken1ng
10:43 • Lakeburg Legacies
12:55 • The Man Came Around
13:56 • Vampire The Masquerade Swansong
16:53 • Mirages of Winter
18:02 • Outward: Definitive Edition
19:54 • Spot Paris Fan Festival
20:17 • Scaredom
21:59 • Wéko The Mask Gatherer
23:37 • Racine
25:58 • Sclash
27:05 • Abiding Bridge
29:35 • Century: Age of Ashes
30:29 • AKA
31:35 • Spiral
33:43 • Larcin Lazer
34:25 • Ruggnar
35:33 • Gold Project
39:04 • Neverlooted Dungeon
40:26 • Have a Nice Death 
41:20 • Last Moon
44:31 • Just for Games mash-up
45:52 • Ultra Mega Xtra Party Challenge
46:40 • Diluvian Winds
48:48 • Warstride Challenges
51:06 • The Outbound Ghost
53:38 • Astebros
55:06 • Les Mondes d'Aria
57:49 • Mash-up
59:21 • Bibots 
1:00:28 • The Wreck
1:02:44 • Danghost
1:05:19 • Zigglox 
1:07:03 • Ragnarock
1:08:14 • Propagation: Paradise Hotel
1:12:45 • Aetheris 
1:15:00 • Project Hoyrá
1:17:10 • Baladins
1:18:19 • Crossroads
1:20:20 • Conclusion

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’action-plateformes *Ruggnar* sortira sur PC et Switch en Juin. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.actugaming.net/ruggnar-s...r-agfd-496338/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1303050/Ruggnar/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu narratif *Spiral* sortira en 2023 sur Steam, où une démo jouable est bien évidemment disponible :

https://www.actugaming.net/spiral-pr...y-agfd-493736/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...de_1/?l=french



Spoiler Alert! 








Quelques infos sur *Aka*, le jeu au panda roux qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC et Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/aka-attar...y-agfd-496790/



Spoiler Alert! 








La liste des démos jouables de l’*AG French Direct* :

https://www.actugaming.net/ag-french...e-page-496968/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/agfrenchdirect2022

Le jeu d’action en coop *Crossroads* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur des plateformes à préciser :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/pre-...oads-announced



Spoiler Alert! 








Premier developer diary pour *Deliver Us Mars* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/deli...the-red-planet



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Weird West* a droit à une grosse mise à jour nommée Snake-In-My-Boot :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...eur-48494.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le studio Theorycraft Games, créé par des anciens de League Of Legend, Overwatch, Valorant et Destiny, a annoncé travailler sur un MOBA nommé *Loki* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/former-blizz...-fantasy-moba/

Le puzzle-game *Danghost* sortira à la fin de l’année sur PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-dang...meplay-495820/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG narratif *Baladins* est au milieu de sa campagne kickstarter :

https://www.actugaming.net/baladins-...meplay-496477/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...yseed/baladins



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Il est maintenant possible de jouer en 4K et 60 fps avec l’abonnement RTX 3080 de *GeForce Now* sur PC et Mac :

https://www.pcgamer.com/geforce-nows...and-mac-users/

*Microsoft* bêta-teste une barre de lancement sous Windows … lancé avec le gros bouton des contrôleurs Xbox :

https://gizmodo.com/windows-xbox-gam...-su-1848891290


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

C’est au tour de l’*acquisition de Bungie par Sony* d’être l’objet d’une enquête de la FTC :

https://fr.ign.com/destiny-2-1/59565...-secteur-des-j

*Women in Games* ouvre une succursale en Asie :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ns-asia-branch

*Razer*, la compagnie qui fait des serpents en peluche, ne sera plus cotée en bourse, par décision des actionnaires :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ate-this-month

Jessica Martinez, ancienne de chez Disney, a été recrutée en tant que vice-présidente directrice de la culture (d’entreprise) chez *Blizzard* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ead-of-culture

Allen Wu, le CEO d’*Arm China* qui s’est finalement fait virer … refuse de partir :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ve-the-company

*Piepacker*, qui offre la possibilité de jouer avec des jeux retro ou gratuit sur navigateur, atteint 2 millions d’utilisateurs, devient Jam.gg :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ands-to-jam-gg

Une *Wii plaquée or* offerte à la reine d’Angleterre refait surface dans une vente aux enchères :



Spoiler Alert! 








https://goldin.co/item/2009-nintendo...en-elizab2x4ku

134 entraineurs d’équipe esports CS : GO ont utilisé le « coach-bug », qui permet d’avoir accès à beaucoup trop d’informations lors des matchs et de les communiquer à son équipe. Les 134 vont se retrouver bannis plus ou moins longtemps en fonction de la gravité des utilisations par l’*Esports Integrity Commission* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390081.html

Selon Newzoo, les *jeux vidéo* devraient rapporter 203.1 milliards de dollars en 2022 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/games-industry-revenue-2022

*Nvidia* prend une amende de 5.5 millions de dollars de la SEC pour ne pas avoir donné suffisamment d’informations sur sa croissance … Dans le business des cryptomonnaies et en particulier apparemment le nombre de cartes vendues à des mineurs directement :

https://gamerant.com/nvidia-fined-5-...g-disclosures/

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...crypto-miners/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Tencent* a ouvert un studio de développement à Liverpool :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...verpool-studio

Les nominés aux prix des *meilleures entreprises* dans lesquelles travailler aux USA sont :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...to-work-awards

Les deux organisations qui essaient de former un syndicat du jeu vidéo ont rencontré le *président des USA* :

https://www.thegamer.com/president-b...orkers-amazon/



Spoiler Alert! 








Je vais pas mettre de photo. Je comprends bien que *Square Enix* ait besoin de pognon pour ses histoires de blockchain. Mais quand même :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...tudio-favorgk/

----------


## FB74

> 0:00 Farthest Frontier
> 1:09 The Wandering Village
> 2:18 IXION
> 3:57 Prehistoric Kingdom
> 4:51 TFM: The First Men
> 5:19 Manor Lords
> 6:58 Clanfolk
> 8:49 Terra Nil
> 10:01 Ballads of Hongye
> ...


Y'en a qui sont chouettes graphiquement.

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'en a qui sont chouettes graphiquement.


*Farthest Frontier* : Très classe graphiquement oui, et c'est fait par les auteurs de Grim Dawn, les mecs ne sortent pas de nulle part, ça laisse augurer du bon. Après ça a l'air d'être du Banished classique où on peut en plus se taper contre un grizzly  :Bave:  et gestion de l'eau  :Mellow2: 

*The Wandering Village* : Un petit air de Kainga avec le gronanimal sur lequel on construit et les persos en "papier". Par le studio qui a fait Niche et Nimbatus, deux petits jeux bien sympas. Il y a une démo, je vais aller voir ça.

*IXION* : J'ai raté la démo en février / mars, Izual avait bien aimé en septembre 2021. Par le studio qui a fait Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus en plus.

*Prehistoric Kingdom* : Déjà sorti en Early Access, les retours sont positifs sur les graphismes, mais se plaignent quand même d'un manque de profondeur dans la gestion et d'un IA des dinos qui bat des records de débilité. Mais c'est en EA, faudra voir la suite.

*TFM: The First Men* : Un RimWorld like à l'aspect un peu torturé par un studio turc dont c'est le premier jeu. Carrément intriguant, mais pas beaucoup d'infos encore à part une sortie bientôt puisqu'annoncée pour le printemps 2022...

*Manor Lords* : A l'air presque trop beau pour être vrai, surtout pour un jeu développé en solo. Par contre pas de mention d'une sortie en 2022 pour l'instant.

*Clanfolk* : Du RimWorld "primitif" par les deux canadiens qui ont sorti les SPACE PIRATES AND ZOMBIES. Testé la démo il y a quelques temps, c'était vraiment très bien, je l'attends très fort celui-là.Il y a une nouvelle démo disponible, tu me donnes envie d'y retourner.

*Terra Nil* : A l'air plus proche du puzzle que du city builder, mais ceux que je connais qui ont essayé la démo (toujours dispo) ont bien accroché. Surprenant de voir que ce jeu vient de l'équipe de Broforce et... Genital Jousting.

*Ballads of Hongye* : Moins enthousiasmé par celui-là, mais peut-être que c'est parce que je n'ai pas encore compris où il va exactement, avec des challenges à accomplir plutôt que du sandbox. Pas participé au playtest qui vient de se finir, faudrait que je regarde les retours.

*Builders of Egypt* : Deux ans après la sortie de la démo prologue (qui avait plutôt bien plu), on voit surtout qu'ils se dispersent avec un Builders of Egypt: First Pyramid et un Builders of Greece annoncé... Circonspect je suis. Et le fait que ce soit du PlayWay n'aide pas à y croire, mais allez savoir.

Je finirais la liste tout à l'heure, là j'ai faim.

----------


## Da-Soth

> *IXION* : J'ai raté la démo en février / mars, Izual avait bien aimé en septembre 2021. Par le studio qui a fait Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus en plus.


C'est dommage qu'ils n'aient pas repris la licence. J'aurais bien aimé devoir gérer un monde-forge et optimiser ma production de Leman-Russ  :Bave: .

----------


## La Chouette

> *Prehistoric Kingdom* : Déjà sorti en Early Access, les retours sont positifs sur les graphismes, mais se plaignent quand même d'un manque de profondeur dans la gestion et d'un IA des dinos qui bat des records de débilité. Mais c'est en EA, faudra voir la suite.
> 
> *Terra Nil* : A l'air plus proche du puzzle que du city builder, mais ceux que je connais qui ont essayé la démo (toujours dispo) ont bien accroché. Surprenant de voir que ce jeu vient de l'équipe de Broforce et... Genital Jousting.


Prehistoric Kingdom, j'ai aucun espoir pour ce jeu. Ca fait 7 ans qu'il est en développement, et y a eu littéralement aucune amélioration d'IA. Ils étaient cons dans la démo il y a des années, ils étaient cons dans la bêta fermée il y a quelques mois, et ils sont toujours aussi cons dans l'early access. Le seul truc qu'il a pour lui, ce sont ses graphismes. Ca fait de jolis screenshots, et c'est tout.

Terra Nil, j'avais beaucoup aimé le prototype en pixel art et j'ai beaucoup aimé la démo. Je sais pas trop si le jeu va réussir à se renouveler au fil des niveaux, y avait quelques trucs sympas qui se rajoutaient sur le prototype, mais je suis curieux de voir jusqu'où ça va aller.

----------


## Baalim

> Prehistoric Kingdom, j'ai aucun espoir pour ce jeu. Ca fait 7 ans qu'il est en développement, et y a eu littéralement aucune amélioration d'IA. Ils étaient cons dans la démo il y a des années, ils étaient cons dans la bêta fermée il y a quelques mois, et ils sont toujours aussi cons dans l'early access. Le seul truc qu'il a pour lui, ce sont ses graphismes. Ca fait de jolis screenshots, et c'est tout.
> 
> Terra Nil, j'avais beaucoup aimé le prototype en pixel art et j'ai beaucoup aimé la démo. Je sais pas trop si le jeu va réussir à se renouveler au fil des niveaux, y avait quelques trucs sympas qui se rajoutaient sur le prototype, mais je suis curieux de voir jusqu'où ça va aller.


Le truc, c'est qu'ils étaient peut-être complètement cons, les dinosaures.
Ça en ferait la simulation la plus pointue à ce jour.

----------


## La Chouette

> Le truc, c'est qu'ils étaient peut-être complètement cons, les dinosaures.
> Ça en ferait la simulation la plus pointue à ce jour.


Complètement cons, mais ils ont quand même survécu quelques dizaines de millions d'années... donc rester bloqués à tourner autour d'un arbre au point de mourir de faim, mourir de soif dans un abreuvoir, se mettre à soudain courir vers un prédateur bien visible sans raison, ça passe difficilement  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Terra Nil  :Vibre:   :Emo:   :Vibre:   :Mellow2:   :Vibre:   :Emo: 
J'en peux plus de l'attendre celui-là  :Emo:

----------


## Aza

Sympa la DA de The firsts men,

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pareil pour Tera Nil

----------


## Ruvon

> Prehistoric Kingdom, j'ai aucun espoir pour ce jeu. Ca fait 7 ans qu'il est en développement, et y a eu littéralement aucune amélioration d'IA. Ils étaient cons dans la démo il y a des années, ils étaient cons dans la bêta fermée il y a quelques mois, et ils sont toujours aussi cons dans l'early access. Le seul truc qu'il a pour lui, ce sont ses graphismes. Ca fait de jolis screenshots, et c'est tout.


Arf. Il a donc choisi le même angle que Frontier pour son jeu de "gestion" Jurassic World. C'est ballot.

*Falling Frontier* : Du RTS Spatial orienté domination militaire, par un studio inconnu mais avec un éditeur dont les projets donnent envie. Il a l'air super joli mais j'ai pas vu de retours de gens qui ont pu mettre les mains dedans pour l'instant. Doit sortir bientôt.

*Viking City Builder* : City-builder RTS avec grosse composante militaire (préparation de raids, combats en temps réel...), propre visuellement, des devlogs réguliers de ce qui semble être un solo dev sur son premier projet (mais je peux me tromper)... On peut demander un accès au playtest actuellement. Pas encore d'annonce de date de sortie par contre.

*Airborne Kingdom* : Sorti en décembre 2020 sur l'EGS et en mars 2022 sur Steam. De très bonnes notes, un 8/10 par ackboo, une valeur sûre même s'il manque de rejouabilité, c'est un beau voyage. Mais étonnant de le retrouver dans une sélection 2022 vu son âge.

*Highrise City* : Pour avoir passé plusieurs heures dessus avant sa sortie en Early Access en mars, j'ai beaucoup aimé ce mélange Cities: Skyline / Anno. Un gros potentiel, encore du boulot à faire sur le contenu, mais pour le premier jeu du studio, ça donne fort envie.

*Techtonica* : Malgré son nom qui rappelle les heures les plus sombres de la musique et de la danse, c'est un Satisfactory like, donc de la collecte de ressources / construction de tapis roulants en vue FPS. A voir s'il apporte plus que l'immense succès qu'il clone, mais c'est développé par un studio plus habitué aux petits jeux d'action indés (Catlateral Damage: Remeowstered, 20XX...). Je le trouve moins joli visuellement que beaucoup de jeux de la vidéo. Pas encore de date de sortie annoncée.

----------


## Elma

Ya plus le sorte de jeu de gestion d'atlantide ? Ou une autre cité marine en rond ? Me rappel plus du titre. 
Il avait l'air bien jolie, après aucune idée du gameplay

----------


## gundz

> *Builders of Egypt* : Deux ans après la sortie de la démo prologue (qui avait plutôt bien plu), on voit surtout qu'ils se dispersent avec un Builders of Egypt: First Pyramid et un Builders of Greece annoncé... Circonspect je suis. Et le fait que ce soit du PlayWay n'aide pas à y croire, mais allez savoir.
> 
> Je finirais la liste tout à l'heure, là j'ai faim.


C'est pas les mêmes devs pour Builder of Greece (y'a un China aussi, d'un autre studio de dev aussi).
Pour le "First Pyramid" c'est juste leur deuxième prologue / démo de Builder of Egypt.

Apres oui c'est playway, mais ils sont assez sur d'eux pour faire des grosses démo gratos et le développement est en cour depuis un bon moment quand même donc a voir.




> Ya plus le sorte de jeu de gestion d'atlantide ? Ou une autre cité marine en rond ? Me rappel plus du titre. 
> Il avait l'air bien jolie, après aucune idée du gameplay


City Of Atlantis

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est pas les mêmes devs pour Builder of Greece (y'a un China aussi, d'un autre studio de dev aussi).
> Pour le "First Pyramid" c'est juste leur deuxième prologue / démo de Builder of Egypt.
> 
> Apres oui c'est playway, mais ils sont assez sur d'eux pour faire des grosses démo gratos et le développement est en cour depuis un bon moment quand même donc a voir.


Effectivement, *mais* tous ces jeux sont aussi estampillés Strategy Labs côté développeur. Il y a d'autres studios dessus, mais en partenariat avec Strategy Labs.

La site de Strategy Labs :

http://strategy-labs.com

Il y a Builders of China, on n'y voit pas Builders of Greece, mais un Builders of Rome sans plus d'infos et un projet inconnu. Le dernier Devblog posté sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...93091432852126




> We apologize for the lack of frequent updates in recent weeks.
> 
> We're currently reorganizing our company. We're also preparing for various upcoming events and therefore all people have been assigned to more pressing, high-priority tasks. As soon as we finish the ongoing assignments, we will return with regular Devblogs and other game-oriented announcements. Stay tuned and stay safe! Keep an eye on our updates regarding Builders of Egypt.


Builders of Greece, c'est Blum Entertainment, qui développe aussi Gimle: The Broken Prophecy : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oken_Prophecy/ un RPG annoncé quasiment en même temps que Builders of Greece.
Builders of China, c'est Live Motion Games, qui développe en même temps 4 autres jeux, des Simulator à la PlayWay.

Je dis pas que Builders of Egypt ne sera pas bien. Je dis que le nom des devs est associé, directement sur leur site et sur Steam, au développement d'autres jeux, que le jeu a déjà été repoussé une première fois, que le prologue 2 n'arrive pas et que tout ça mis bout à bout, ça me laisse circonspect  :;):

----------


## Elma

> City Of Atlantis


Ah merci ! ::lol::  Y'a pas de retour de beta ou autre déjà, personne à pu tester j'imagine ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du samedi 7 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...7-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La mise à jour 1.01 a été déployée sur *Rogue Legacy 2* et surtout enlève le vertige, qui retournait votre écran :

https://www.destructoid.com/rogue-le...design-update/

La *WWE* (le catch avec des catcheurs sans couverture santé), est connue pour ses jeux bigarrés et surtout par moment très mal-foutus de catch justement, veut se lancer dans les RPG :

https://www.pcgamer.com/wwe-is-worki...ng-game-space/

Le premier « raid de légion » à 8 joueurs, Valtan, a été introduit dans *Lost Ark* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-on...te-legion-raid

*My Fantastic Ranch* est un jeu de gestion qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC, PS5, Xbox Series et Switch :

https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-my-f...antasy-496719/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un joueur d’*Apex Legends* a trouvé tout un système de caves cachées sous Kings Canyon grâce à un glitch :

https://gamerant.com/apex-legends-va...n-hidden-cave/



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour Cepheus sera déployée pour le 6ème anniversaire de *Stellaris* en même temps que l’extension Overlord sortira, le 12 Mai :

https://gamerant.com/stellaris-6th-anniversary-update/

*Halo Infinite* va corriger le départ un peu bugué de la 2ème saison multijoueur :

https://gamerant.com/halo-infinite-3...ason-2-launch/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu annulé sur lesquels travaillaient les développeurs de *Final Fantasy XVI* avant d’hériter de ce dernier était un jeu asymétrique à 4 contre 1 dans un monde similaire à celui de Bloodborne :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fantasy-16/bloodborne

La dernière mise à jour de *Rust* rajoute des trains :

https://nofrag.com/rust-ajoute-des-t...e-mise-a-jour/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Portal*, oui, mais sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://wccftech.com/portal-unreal-e...e-ray-tracing/

https://youtu.be/6-_hJxypRNA

Babylon’s Fall, sorti le 3 Mars … Par Platinum Games et Square Enix … Est tombé à un joueur sur Steam la semaine denière … :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-player-on-pc/

Un mod crossover *Doom / Quake* est en développement, par ceux qui ont fait le mod crossvover entre Doom et Blood, nommé Bloom :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/quake/doom-mod-crossover



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Microsoft* travaillerait avec *Samsung* pour développeur une application de cloud-gaming Xbox pour leurs télés, qui devrait sortir dans les 12 prochains mois :

https://wccftech.com/microsoft-samsu...streaming-app/

https://www.gamesradar.com/xbox-repo...within-a-year/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Double Fine* soutient le droit à l’avortement :

https://www.pcgamer.com/double-fine-...thcare-rights/



Spoiler Alert! 








Strauss Zelnick, le *CEO de Take-Two*, touchera un gros bonus si plus de joueurs cèdent à l’appeau et aux oripeaux des microtransactions :

https://kotaku.com/take-two-strauss-...-2k-1848894202

Où on parle du studio *Funomena*, avant et après la révélation des histoires de harcèlement :



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.fanbyte.com/features/the...g-of-funomena/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Charmante idée d’Elon Musk, qui veut que tous les utilisateurs de *Twitter* soient authentifiés par leurs vrais noms. Ça va bien se passer :

https://restofworld.org/2022/where-a...life-or-death/

D’ailleurs, *Musk* ne sort pas 44 milliards que de sa poche mais fait aussi appel à des investisseurs étrangers, ce qui va probablement faire lancer une enquête sur ses investisseurs (les fonds d’investissement des l’Arabie Saoudite et du Qatar, et Binance) par le *Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States* :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-twitter-deal/

Il n’est plus possible d’acheter des livres numériques pour *Kindle* sur le *Google Play Store* directement, parce qu’Amazon veut pas payer ses 10 ou 30% de taxe :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...ling-casualty/

Le *Bored Ape Yacht Club* a lancé une collection de NFT pour le jeu de type inconnu Otherside, dont on ne sait rien mis à part qu’il y du terrain en NFT et que « c’est le futur du web 3.0 » et qu’il devait sortir en Avril ... Les NFT ont été mis aux enchères le 30 Avril … Le machin a eu tellement de succès que ça a bouché la blockchain de l’Ethereum, qui ne pouvait plus valider les opérations (j’en ai parlé avant). La compagnie s’est donc retrouvée à rembourser les « gas fees » (les frais de transactions en gros), de ceux ayant voulu acheter un NFT mais n’ayant pas pu le faire … Mais ayant dû auqnd même payer les frais. Le Bored Ape Yacht Club est loin d’être dans la misère puisque cette merde, qui pue l’arnaque à 8000km leur a généré 791.688.432$ de ventes :

https://kotaku.com/nft-bored-ape-oth...her-1848892937



Spoiler Alert! 








Donc, les *NFT en résumé*, c’est :



Spoiler Alert! 












Pour le moment, les 10 plus gros *vols de cryptomonnaies* sont :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-cryptocu...83482/slides/6

Le *projet de NFT Day Of Defeat* promettait simplement à ses acheteurs de leur rapportrer 10.000.000 de fois la mise d’ici 2024 … Et étrangement, les deux portefeuilles de cryptomonnaies contenant l’équivalent 1.35 millions de dollars sont maintenant compromis à cause de fieffés piratins qui restent à identifier … Rhoooo, comme c’est dommage pour les acheteurs de NFT dites-donc … :

https://www.thegamer.com/day-of-defe...ull-1-million/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

C'est calme aujourd'hui, alors quelques vidéos historiques (sur l'histoire de jeux), futuristes (sur des jeux indés à venir) et utopiques (sur comment sauver les MMO). Et du Itch.io mais j'avais plus d'adjectif en ique.



*Baldur's Gate*, c'était bien ?





L'histoire de *Super Mario World*.





Comment sauver les *MMO* ?





Le* Top 20* des jeux d'avril sur *Itch.io*.



00:00 Intro 
00:03 20. Fear the Spotlight (Demo)
00:27 19. do;MIN(0) (Free)
00:48 18. Growing My Grandpa! (Paid)
01:10 17. Stacklands (Paid)
01:35 16. ASTRONAUTILUS (Paid)
01:55 15. The Man Man (Free)
02:16 14. Sephonie (Paid)
02:39 13. Flipside Kingdom (Free)
03:00 12. DropBlop (Paid)
03:22 11. Flooded caves (Free)
03:44 10. CONFLICT/RESOLUTION (Free)
04:06 9. Give Up the Ghost: a puzzle checklist (Free)
04:29 8. Moonleap (Free)
04:50 7. FORWARD: Escape the Fold (Paid)
05:13 6. Clockwork Kingdom (Paid)
05:34 5. Somnokid (Free)
05:56 4. Haiku, the Robot (Paid)
06:18 3. ABRISS (Paid)
06:41 2. OUT OF THE BLUE (Free)
07:03 1. Shotgun King: The Final Checkmate (Paid)



Du *trailer de jeux indés*, fournée de mai (partie 1, partie 2 pas encore sortie).



00:00 ►  Start  
00:13 ► #10 TactiCats
00:38 ► #9 Please Fix The Road
01:08 ► #8 SPONSOR: Justice Sucks
02:55 ► #7 DokiToki
03:34 ► #6 Catellite-609: feline space adventure
04:20 ► #5 American Arcadia
04:51 ► #4 Monster Prom 3: Monster Roadtrip
05:23 ► #3  :
06:17 ► #2  :
08:06 ► #1   :

----------


## Ruvon

Pas regardé parce que les MMO ça ne m'intéresse pas, mais s'il y a des nostalgiques de *Lord of the Ring Online*, ça pourrait vous intéresser :





Cet article sur l'adaptation de *Dexter* en jeu vidéo m'a bien fait rire.

https://www.pcgamer.com/saturday-crapshoot-dexter/



Le *Xbox Network* était tout bourré ce weekend, empêchant les gens de jouer à leurs jeux, mais ça a l'air d'être reviendu.

https://www.windowscentral.com/xbox-...age-may-5-2022



*Kotaku* nous parle des *game devs ukrainiens* qui continuent de bosser sous les bombes.

https://kotaku.com/ukraine-kyiv-kiev...ate-1848881022



Dans le *Courrier International*, cet article du Washington Post sur les joueurs d'e-sport professionnels : sont-ils déjà trop vieux à 25 ans ?




> Les gamers professionnels mettent souvent un terme à leur carrière avant la trentaine, estimant avoir perdu de leurs réflexes. Pourtant, ce diagnostic ne semble pas se vérifier. Pour le “Washington Post”, l’explication se trouve plutôt dans le stress et le surmenage des pratiquants de l’e-sport.


https://www.courrierinternational.co...vieux-a-25-ans



On a déjà vu beaucoup d'expériences de ce genre, mais ça ne fait jamais de mal de le rappeler qu'être une femme qui joue à des jeux vidéo en ligne, c'est un sport de combat.







Il y a une démo dispo pour *JUSTICE SUCKS: Tactical Vacuum Action*, jeu d'infiltration / action où on joue un Roomba de combat qui boit le sang de ses ennemis. Et on peut s'inscrire à l'Alpha.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Vacuum_Action/



https://www.alphabetagamer.com/justi...alpha-sign-up/



Et si vous vous ennuyez encore ce dimanche matin, vous pouvez toujours aller lire comment Flad s'essaie à l'esclavage de créatures chelous dans *Coromon* ou EvilBlackSheep qui nous avoue sa passion du pachinko sur *Peglin*.

----------


## Vroum

> Le premier « raid de légion » à 8 joueurs, Valtan, a été introduit dans *Lost Ark* :
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-on...te-legion-raid


_Sera introduit_  ce mois-ci.  :;):

----------


## Sharn

Je trouve extrêmement choquant de comparer harcèlement en ligne et sport de combat. On est pas aussi mysogine.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Je trouve extrêmement choquant de comparer harcèlement en ligne et sport de combat. On est pas aussi mysogine.


Ils les ont selectionne les connards pour la video c'est pas possible autrement ::O:

----------


## ExPanda

> Le jeu de rythme en VR *Ragnarock* va recevoir un DLC en Juin … En partenariat avec le Hellfest :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-ragn...t-agfd-496216/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MGaqziD9Drw


  :Mellow2: 




> Ils les ont selectionne les connards pour la video c'est pas possible autrement


Malheureusement y'a pas besoin de trop chercher pour trouver des comportements comme ça. Beaucoup de joueurs sont de gros connards en ligne, et c'est encore pire quand ils croisent une fille ou pensent en croiser une.  ::|:

----------


## Tahia

> Ils les ont selectionne les connards pour la video c'est pas possible autrement


OH je peux te dire que c'est loin d'être exceptionnel ce que tu viens de voir.  ::sad::

----------


## Kriegor

Ce genre de vidéos me dégoûte. Comment savoir maintenant si tu peux faire confiance à tes coéquipiers alors que tout le monde peut changer sa voix...

----------


## pipoop

> Ce genre de vidéos me dégoûte. Comment savoir maintenant si tu peux faire confiance à tes coéquipiers alors que tout le monde peut changer sa voix...


Si ca ce trouve tu t'es fait battre par des filles
ahhh :haha:

----------


## ExPanda

Je sais que ces deux messages sont du second degré, mais quelque part ça montre bien le problème...

----------


## Stelarc

> Je trouve extrêmement choquant de comparer harcèlement en ligne et sport de combat.


Je ne vois même pas le rapport en fait.

----------


## Tahia

> Je sais que ces deux messages sont du second degré, mais quelque part ça montre bien le problème...


Je ne savais pas trop comment le dire, merci.

----------


## runner

> Malheureusement y'a pas besoin de trop chercher pour trouver des comportements comme ça. Beaucoup de joueurs sont de gros connards en ligne, et c'est encore pire quand ils croisent une fille ou pensent en croiser une.


Vive les jeux solos ou les jeux en multi local car comme ça, tu n'as pas besoin de te farcir des cons, genre nuisible qui pullule sur le net comme les parasites.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce genre de vidéos me dégoûte. Comment savoir maintenant si tu peux faire confiance à tes coéquipiers alors que tout le monde peut changer sa voix...


Met un smiley quand tu veux parler au second degré. Tout le monde ne va pas forcément piger.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Vive les jeux solos ou les jeux en multi local car comme ça, tu n'as pas besoin de te farcir des cons, genre nuisible qui pullule sur le net comme les patasites


D'accord mais c'est pas en se cachant dans les jeux solo que le problème va disparaitre.

----------


## Momock

> D'accord mais c'est pas en se cachant dans les jeux solo que le problème va disparaitre.


Le "problème" tend à disparaître naturellement une fois le cap de l'âge ingrât franchi.  ::ninja:: 

Ça ne m'a pas l'air d'être quelque-chose de "résolvable", au mieux on peut contourner le truc avec des systèmes d'interractions entre joueur gérés par le jeu.

Sinon ben... il ne reste qu'à se mettre à leur niveau. Y'a un vaste arsenal de répliques émasculantes dans lequel la gent féminine a tout loisir de piocher.  ::siffle::

----------


## FericJaggar

J'ai quand même l'impression que c'est lié au milieu compétitif plus qu'au jeu en ligne. Perso j'ai trouvé la solution, je joue qu'aux jeux coops, c'est beaucoup moins toxique.

----------


## Kriegor

> Vive les jeux solos ou les jeux en multi local car comme ça, tu n'as pas besoin de te farcir des cons, genre nuisible qui pullule sur le net comme les parasites.


C'est pas une solution. Les femmes ont autant le droit de jouer à Counter-Strike que les hommes.




> Met un smiley quand tu veux parler au second degré. Tout le monde ne va pas forcément piger.


Je n'aime pas mettre des smileys "je rigole" partout. Je préfère laisser deviner l'intention.

----------


## dridrilamenace

Pour jouer beaucoup à Dota, je me souviendrais toujours de cette partie (classée) où il y avait une joueuse dans mon équipe et un autre membre de l'équipe qui l'insultait copieusement dès qu'elle se faisait tuer alors qu'il n'a jamais flame de la partie moi et ses deux autres coéquipiers qui avons  fait de très grosses erreurs qui nous ont coûté la partie.
J'ai signalé ce tocard, mais tout ce qu'il dû prendre, c'est une où deux parties en low priority et faire baisser son "score de comportement" (les gentils jouent avec les gentils, les rageux avec les rageux*) et pas grand chose d'autre.
Et dire "Han moi j'ai pas de problème je joue qu'à des jeux solos" c'est juste une manière acceptable de dire qu'on en a rien a carrer:
Ce sont déjà des jeux extrêmement exigeants, et ce n'est pas juste que certaines personnes doivent en plus supporter du harcèlement et du mépris pour y jouer parce que ce sont des femmes ou des filles. C'est aussi un peu priver la gente féminine de certains des jeux les plus populaires de ce début de siècle: Dota 2 et CSGO sont les deux jeux les plus joués sur steam, sans parler de Fortnite, LoL et Valorant (et j'en oublie pleins d'autres OFC).

*En théorie

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Le "problème" tend à disparaître naturellement une fois le cap de l'âge ingrât franchi.


Ouais le sexisme c'est pas comme ça que ça marche désolée de te le dire.

----------


## runner

> C'est pas une solution. Les femmes ont autant le droit de jouer à Counter-Strike que les hommes.


Tout à fait mais c'est pas ce que je disais.
Je parlais pour hommes et femmes de préférer les jeux sans multi online car les cons, malheureusement en online, tu en croiseras forcément si tu joues avec des inconnus.
 C'est un fléau qui ne peut pas disparaitre sauf à ce que la population devienne bien éduquée. Mais ça, ça relève de l'utopie malheureusement. Les femmes en souffrent plus que les hommes, c'est très dommageable mais je pense qu'il n'existe pas de solution miracle malheureusement.




> Je n'aime pas mettre des smileys "je rigole" partout. Je préfère laisser deviner l'intention.


Tu devrais pourtant car certains peuvent écrire le même message que toi mais au premier degré. C'est pas facile à comprendre mais tu peux te faire casser ensuite car c'est ambigu.

----------


## Sharn

:nuke:  :Vibre:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche 08 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...8-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Il y a eu un test VR pour *Pupperazi*, et c’est bien dommage que ça ait été abandonné, ça aurait pu enfin être l’application qui justifiait d’acheter un casque VR … Parce que le metaverse … Hein … Bon … :

https://www.thegamer.com/pupperazzi-vr-test-footage/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Lost Ark* ne recevra pas qu’un raid endgame ce mois-ci … Il va aussi recevoir … des cosmétiques évidemment … basés … sur des vêtements modernes :

https://www.pcgamer.com/lost-ark-is-...es-this-month/

Faut arrêter de donner des espoirs aux gens comme ça. Si *Titanfall 3* il y a, il sortira en même temps que le prochain Halo ou Battlefield :

https://gamerant.com/titanfall-3-pla...amestop-image/

Où on parle du *Snowdrop Engine* d’Ubisoft :

https://gamerant.com/ubisofts-open-w...details-games/

Le studio de développement *Stoic* (les Banner Saga) travaille sur une exclusivité Xbox, le *projet Belfry*, qui aura, selon une offre d’emploi, des éléments de RPG et du loot :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...a-job-listing/

*Gotham Knights* sera jouable en coop à 4 apparemment :

https://www.thegamer.com/gotham-knig...-player-co-op/

Où on parle des aventures de *Square Enix* en occident :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15691...ccidentaux.htm

Où on parle du divorce entre *Nintendo* et *Rare* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15707...t-nintendo.htm

Le tueur des 6 ans de *Dead By Daylight*, nommé The Dredge, a fuité sur Reddit :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dead-by-day...dge-new-killer

https://www.reddit.com/r/deadbydayli..._chapter_leak/

Le JRPG *The Legend of Heroes: Trails from Zero*, qui sort le 27 Septembre sur PC, PS4 et Switch, a été évalué pour adolescents aux USA. Parait qu’il y a des personnages féminins en « tenues révélatrices » :

https://noisypixel.net/the-legend-of...o-teen-rating/

MiHoyo va présenter son nouveau jeu *Zenless Zone Zero* le 13 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/miho...less-zone-zero

C’est le jour de la mise à jour 0.5.2 pour *Vampire Survivors* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...-2-patch-notes



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés pou pas, Epic travaille vraisemblablement à un événement crossover entre *Fortnite* et *Fall Guys*. Vu que les deux lui appartiennent, ça simplifie pas mal le machin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/fa...rossover-event



Spoiler Alert! 








Le MMO *Ragnarok Online* est sorti en 2002. Et depuis, une grosse partie des joueurs a migré vers des serveurs privés pour deux raisons : l’appât du grain du développeur – éditeur Gravity Co., et l’infestation de bots qui en résulte. Et bien Gravity a annoncé qu’ils allaient faire de multiples descentes du coude aux serveurs privés, ce qui ne fait pas plaisir aux joueurs :

https://www.thegamer.com/ragnarok-on...wsuit-gravity/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Epic* et la *NASA* font un partenariat à destination des développeurs de jeux vidéo pour créer des expériences virtuelles pour simuler une mission habitée sur Mars :

https://gamerant.com/epic-games-team...verse-project/



Spoiler Alert! 










*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Le *proof of stake* va sauver les cryptomonnaies et être plus écologique ! à Moins qu’il y ait trop d’erreur de copier/coller qui envoie des tas de jetons à une adresse qui n’existe pas :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...r-de-code.html

Le département du Trésor US a parlé de *Blender.io*, le site de mixage de cryptomonnaies, pour avoir servi à « blanchir » une partie du gros paquet cryptomonnaies volées à Axie infinity par la Corée du Nord. Du coup, ça parle un peu sanctions :

https://www.thegamer.com/north-korea...axie-infinity/

----------


## Momock

> J'ai quand même l'impression que c'est lié au milieu compétitif plus qu'au jeu en ligne. Perso j'ai trouvé la solution, je joue qu'aux jeux coops, c'est beaucoup moins toxique.


Oui mais même réponse que pour la suggestion de runner, du coup...




> Je n'aime pas mettre des smileys "je rigole" partout. Je préfère laisser deviner l'intention.


Parfois ça ne sert à rien d'en mettre, ce sera pris au sérieux de toutes les manières! (surtout quand ça concerne des sujets qui rendent nerveux)




> Ouais le sexisme c'est pas comme ça que ça marche désolée de te le dire.


Bizarrement je pressens que tu n'es pas vraiment "désolée".  ::ninja:: 

Loin de moi l'idée de prétendre comprendre comment fonctionne le sexisme (je ne saurais même pas le définir ou le délimiter clairement. Au mieux je parviens à l'identifier quand je le vois, comme je parviendrais à identifier un RPG!), mais j'imagine que tu peux reconnaître que "l'âge ingrât" reste quand-même un terreau fertile pour la connerie, sous toutes ses formes (sexisme inclu). Je ne serais pas surpris que les genres compétitifs les plus peuplés par des gamins et ados* (genre les FPS plus que les jeus de strat, au pif) soient ceux où ce genre de commentaires chârmants soient les plus fréquents... si j'en crois les *préjugés* que j'ai sur le sujet! Je veux bien qu'on me démontre le contraire, chiffres à l'appui.

* sans parler d'autres... euh... non, de rien.

----------


## Tahia

> Oui mais même réponse que pour la suggestion de runner, du coup...
> 
> 
> Parfois ça ne sert à rien d'en mettre, ce sera pris au sérieux de toutes les manières! (surtout quand ça concerne des sujets qui rendent nerveux)
> 
> 
> Bizarrement je pressens que tu n'es pas vraiment "désolée". 
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de prétendre comprendre comment fonctionne le sexisme (je ne saurais même pas le définir ou le délimiter clairement. Au mieux je parviens à l'identifier quand je le vois, comme je parviendrais à identifier un RPG!), mais j'imagine que tu peux reconnaître que "l'âge ingrât" reste quand-même un terreau fertile pour la connerie, sous toutes ses formes (sexisme inclu). Je ne serais pas surpris que les genres compétitifs les plus peuplés par des gamins et ados* (genre les FPS plus que les jeus de strat, au pif) soient ceux où ce genre de commentaires chârmants soient les plus fréquents... si j'en crois les *préjugés* que j'ai sur le sujet! Je veux bien qu'on me démontre le contraire, chiffres à l'appui.
> ...


Euh c'est à toi de montrer des chiffres en premier en fait vu que tu poses ton préjugé. Quand tu regardes la vidéo, ça donne pas l'impression d'avoir une bande d'ado attardé de 16 ans mais plutôt 18-20 ans je trouve.

----------


## Momock

> Euh c'est à toi de montrer des chiffres en premier en fait vu que tu poses ton préjugé. Quand tu regardes la vidéo, ça donne pas l'impression d'avoir une bande d'ado attardé de 16 ans mais plutôt 18-20 ans je trouve.


Des ados, quoi (plus vers la fin que le début, mais ce sont des ados). Et ce sont _définitivement_ des attardés!  :^_^:

----------


## ExPanda

> Je ne serais pas surpris que les genres compétitifs les plus peuplés par des gamins et ados* (genre les FPS plus que les jeus de strat, au pif) soient ceux où ce genre de commentaires chârmants soient les plus fréquents... si j'en crois les *préjugés* que j'ai sur le sujet!


J'ai aucun chiffres, mais admettons que ton postulat soit vrai. Et donc ? C'est pas un comportement plus acceptable si ça vient de gamins.  ::unsure::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Mais en plus je comprends pas la logique.
Une fois passé les 18 ans ces ados vont magiquement arrêter d'être sexistes ?
Je crois pas.
Du coup le problème reste.
Il y a rien de défendable dans ton discours Momock.

----------


## Momock

@Biscuitkzh et ExPanda: j'ai pas de "discours" ni défendu quoi que ce soit (à part le droit des femmes à l'auto-défense verbale), j'ai juste émis l'observation (sous forme de plaisanterie, comme le suggérait subtilement le lapin ninja) comme-quoi ce genre de comportement était principalement le fait d'ados.
C'était même pas au centre de mon post, à la base... mais bon, j'ai un don pour monter des dramas.  :B):

----------


## Kriegor

> Mais en plus je comprends pas la logique.
> Une fois passé les 18 ans ces ados vont magiquement arrêter d'être sexistes ?
> Je crois pas.
> Du coup le problème reste.
> Il y a rien de défendable dans ton discours Momock.


Si, on change quand même avec l'âge. Jusqu'à environ 24-25 ans, j'étais super sexiste. Je pensais que les femmes étaient moins intelligentes que les hommes, moins fortes aux jeux vidéo, que les jeux d'action ne s'adressaient pas à elle, et je ne me privais pas d'avoir un comportement sexiste en ligne (sans harcèlement sexuel comme dans la vidéo, juste des sous-entendus graveleux sur leurs niveaux). J'étais très "les hommes viennent de Mars et les femmes de Vénus".

Entre temps, recherches fouillées dans les études de genre, littérature, blogs et forums féministes et questionnement personnel sur mon identité ont quand même énormément changé ma perception, au point qu'à force de me faire traiter de SJW, j'avais un temps mis l’acronyme devant mon pseudo.

Les autres jeunes de mon âge et de mon profil (gros geek derrière un PC qui n'a jamais baisé) étaient majoritairement comme moi aussi. Après, je ne voudrais pas écarter la question générationnelle. On n'était pas éduqué pareil en mon temps. J'ai grandi en entendant sans arrêt des phrases du type "ça c'est un truc d'hommes", "ça c'est pour les gonzesses", "t'es pas une femmelette" etc. Mon père a raconté tout fier je ne sais combien de fois que quand j'avais 5 ans, alors que passait à la télé un match de tennis féminin, je lui ai demandé l'air surpris "Eh papa, mais elles ont le droit de jouer au tennis les femmes aussi ?". Ca situe un peu le contexte.

Donc je comprends le raisonnement de Momock. Dans la vidéo, on entend quand même une voix de petit garçon qui dit "you shouldn't play this game". C'est pour dire comme ça commence tôt. Et j'aime à penser qu'une bonne partie des humains gagnent un peu en sagesse avec l'âge.
Une autre illustration parlante, c'est la manière dont le sujet est chaque fois abordé ici, alors que sur les forums très jeunes de jeuxvideo.com, la misogynie la plus crasse est extrêmement répandue.

----------


## pipoop

peut etre qu'il est juste sympa et essaye lui dire qu'internet est un repère de connard.

Sinon Kriegor t'as fait quoi comme recherches sur google: 
comment ne plus etre un macho gratuitement?
l'egalite homme femme pour les nuls?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Si, on change quand même avec l'âge. Jusqu'à environ 24-25 ans, j'étais super sexiste. Je pensais que les femmes étaient moins intelligentes que les hommes, moins fortes aux jeux vidéo, que les jeux d'action ne s'adressaient pas à elle, et je ne me privais pas d'avoir un comportement sexiste en ligne (sans harcèlement sexuel comme dans la vidéo, juste des sous-entendus graveleux sur leurs niveaux). J'étais très "les hommes viennent de Mars et les femmes de Vénus".
> 
> Entre temps, recherches fouillées dans les études de genre, littérature, blogs et forums féministes et questionnement personnel sur mon identité ont quand même énormément changé ma perception, au point qu'à force de me faire traiter de SJW, j'avais un temps mis l’acronyme devant mon pseudo.
> 
> Les autres jeunes de mon âge et de mon profil (gros geek derrière un PC qui n'a jamais baisé) étaient majoritairement comme moi aussi. Après, je ne voudrais pas écarter la question générationnelle. On n'était pas éduqué pareil en mon temps. J'ai grandi en entendant sans arrêt des phrases du type "ça c'est un truc d'hommes", "ça c'est pour les gonzesses", "t'es pas une femmelette" etc. Mon père a raconté tout fier je ne sais combien de fois que quand j'avais 5 ans, alors que passait à la télé un match de tennis féminin, je lui ai demandé l'air surpris "Eh papa, mais elles ont le droit de jouer au tennis les femmes aussi ?". Ca situe un peu le contexte.
> 
> Donc je comprends le raisonnement de Momock. Dans la vidéo, on entend quand même une voix de petit garçon qui dit "you shouldn't play this game". C'est pour dire comme ça commence tôt. Et j'aime à penser qu'une bonne partie des humains gagnent un peu en sagesse avec l'âge.
> Une autre illustration parlante, c'est la manière dont le sujet est chaque fois abordé ici, alors que sur les forums très jeunes de jeuxvideo.com, la misogynie la plus crasse est extrêmement répandue.


Ce type de changement n'arrive pas toute de suite et justement comme tu dis il faut de l'intêret, des recherches, faut se documenter, et aussi entrer en contact avec des gens qui te font changer les idées.

C'est clair que ca peut arriver, les gens peuvent évoluer et s'amèliorer.
Mais comme j'ai dit, ça n'arrive pas juste par magie une fois passé les 18 ans et surtout ça ne se passe pas comme ça pour tout le monde.
Il en a qui sont cons et sexistes en tant qu'ado et qu'ils le restent mème après.

----------


## Momock

> que les jeux d'action ne s'adressaient pas à elles


Ça, c'était globalement pas faux. 
On peut ressortir les memes des années 2000 sur le theme "tous les héros de jeux d'action ont littéralement la même tronche, lol". 
Et ne parlons pas du marketing des années 90!




> Il en a qui sont cons et sexistes en tant qu'ado et qu'ils le restent mème après.


Ouais mais ça c'est leur problème. Le problème pour les joueuses ce sont les commentaires puants. À partir d'un certain âge je pense qu'on apprends à mieux se comporter en société et à ne pas lâcher les ballons à la première occasion venue, donc même s'ils restent sexistes t'as pas ou moins à en subir les relents, je pense.

----------


## Kriegor

> Sinon Kriegor t'as fait quoi comme recherches sur google: 
> comment ne plus etre un macho gratuitement?
> l'egalite homme femme pour les nuls?


C'est plus parti de recherches sur les différences entre hommes et femmes à un moment où je remettais déjà en cause mes idées toutes faites.

----------


## Momock

> C'est plus parti de recherches sur les différences entre hommes et femmes à un moment où je remettais déjà en cause mes idées toutes faites.


On trouve tout et son contraire sur ce sujet... quelles sont tes conclusion?

----------


## Supergounou

> À partir d'un certain âge je pense qu'on apprends à mieux se comporter en société et à ne pas lâcher les ballons à la première occasion venue


Voilà. Les gamins sont impitoyables, aucune empathie, et pas de scrupule à se moquer des autres quitte à casser des cerveaux. Les ados se la pètent en public (et peuvent aussi par là-même casser du cerveau), mais savent se retenir quant on est seul avec eux, ils apprennent. Les adultes sont toujours des gros cons et pensent toujours comme des imbéciles, mais ils gardent ça pour eux (sauf devant un bulletin de vote).

----------


## Kriegor

> On trouve tout et son contraire sur ce sujet... quelles sont tes conclusion?


Qu'elles sont presque toutes artificielles. Des constructions sociales.

----------


## Momock

> Qu'elles sont presque toutes artificielles. Des constructions sociales.


J'en déduis que tu fais une distinction claire entre ce qui est naturel et inné, et ce qui est artificiel et social? Pas d'interdépendance?

----------


## FericJaggar

> Qu'elles sont presque toutes artificielles. Des constructions sociales.


Pour info SJW n'est pas un acronyme, c'est un sigle. Je ne fais que passer hein, continuez sans moi.

----------


## ExPanda

> @Biscuitkzh et ExPanda: j'ai pas de "discours" ni défendu quoi que ce soit (à part le droit des femmes à l'auto-défense verbale), j'ai juste émis l'observation (sous forme de plaisanterie, comme le suggérait subtilement le lapin ninja) comme-quoi ce genre de comportement était principalement le fait d'ados.
> C'était même pas au centre de mon post, à la base... mais bon, j'ai un don pour monter des dramas.


Y'a pas de drama et pas de procès d'intention t'inquiète.  :;): 
Je suis même pas forcément en désaccord avec ton observation, même si je pense qu'il faudrait plus de preuves que de se dire qu'on est cons à l'adolescence. Je ne comprends juste pas trop ce que ça change pour les victimes de constater ça.

----------


## Kriegor

> J'en déduis que tu fais une distinction claire entre ce qui est naturel et inné, et ce qui est artificiel et social? Pas d'interdépendance?


C'est toujours intéressant d'étudier le rôle de la biologie dans la formation des stéréotypes mais je crois dans une séparation nécessaire pour que chaque individu puisse pleinement se réaliser sans crainte de sortir de la norme absurdement étriquée que nous avons érigée pour chaque genre.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Y'a pas de drama et pas de procès d'intention t'inquiète. 
> Je suis même pas forcément en désaccord avec ton observation, même si je pense qu'il faudrait plus de preuves que de se dire qu'on est cons à l'adolescence. Je ne comprends juste pas trop ce que ça change pour les victimes de constater ça.


Ouais pareil.
Le fait que c'est peut être souvent les ados qui font ça montre juste qu'il y a un problème de base, qui commence déjà avec les gamins.

----------


## Aza

ça vous direz pas de créer un topic, genre progressistes vs conservateurs ? 

ça éviterait des débats interminables qui n'ont quasiment rien à voir avec le jeux vidéo et dont 99% des lecteurs du forum s'en branlent.

svp, j'ai déjà eu ma dose la semaine dernière avec le débat sur la grossophobie dans le topic de la remise en forme, j'en peux plus  ::'(:

----------


## ExPanda

Tu préfères un sujet sans discussion et qui rame parce qu'il y a trop d'images ou d'intégrations Youtube à charger ?  ::ninja:: 

Ca reste un débat sur un sujet lié au jeu vidéo, et lié à une actu.

----------


## Zerger

Plop, je me suis pas connecté pendant deux jours. 
Je vois que le topic des niouzes est toujours le topic des niouzes  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> Tu préfères un sujet sans discussion et qui rame parce qu'il y a trop d'images ou d'intégrations Youtube à charger ? 
> 
> Ca reste un débat sur un sujet lié au jeu vidéo, et lié à une actu.


Ah ok c'est donc un complot des utilisateurs de smartphones  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

JAMAIS CONTENT
On vous offre un page de débats sans lien youtube et Twitter et ça râle quand même

----------


## Ruvon

Va falloir pousser quelques messages de plus pour atteindre une nouvelle page sans news, encore un effort !  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeliel

> Y'a pas de drama et pas de procès d'intention t'inquiète. 
> Je suis même pas forcément en désaccord avec ton observation, même si je pense qu'il faudrait plus de preuves que de se dire qu'on est cons à l'adolescence. Je ne comprends juste pas trop ce que ça change pour les victimes de constater ça.


Y a pas besoin de "preuves" on l'a tous été, à un moment faut aussi accepter de se prendre le reality wall et travailler dessus.
Le sexisme n'est qu'UN des sujets de conneries identifié à l'adolescence qui peut plus facilement se regrouper sous la bannière de la violence/toxicité

Un gamin, puis un ado et un adulte oui ca évolue au cours de sa vie, et heureusement.
Ca empêche pas d'adresser le sujet au contraire, en changeant les discours très jeune, en sanctionnant en ligne (sexisme, mais insulte et harcèlement de manière générale) alors que c'est quand même open bar en ce moment. Quand ca insulte dans le chat tu as beau report tu sais jamais si le mec a pris quelque chose, si c'est juste allé ajouter une ligne dans un Excel, ou même parti dans le vent.

Bref selon moi ces comportements sont inadmissibles, sanctionnables et à traiter dans le cadre d'une campagne d'éducation, mais aussi qu'on le veuille ou non clairement renforcés par une population avec un profil bien identifié.

----------


## Maalak

> svp, j'ai déjà eu ma dose la semaine dernière avec le débat sur la grossophobie dans le topic de la remise en forme, j'en peux plus


Ah mince, j'ai loupé ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Tenebris

Aller je viens vous aider pour le changement de page. C'est Final fantasy 12 le meilleur  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Aller je viens vous aider pour le changement de page. C'est Final fantasy 12 le meilleur


Toujours meilleur que l'etron du 13.

----------


## Kriegor

> JAMAIS CONTENT
> On vous offre un page de débats sans lien youtube et Twitter et ça râle quand même


Grave. Je me bats pour que le topic des news affiche le moins possible de news. Je suis le 4eme plus gros non posteur de news du topic. Je demande pas de remerciements mais au moins un peu de considération.

----------


## ExPanda

> Y a pas besoin de "preuves" on l'a tous été, à un moment faut aussi accepter de se prendre le reality wall et travailler dessus.
> Le sexisme n'est qu'UN des sujets de conneries identifié à l'adolescence qui peut plus facilement se regrouper sous la bannière de la violence/toxicité


Je parlais des cas de mauvais comportements provenant principalement d'ados dans les jeux en ligne, pas du fait d'être con à l'adolescence (ce qui ne fait aucun doute  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Baalim

> JAMAIS CONTENT
> On vous offre un page de débats sans lien youtube et Twitter et ça râle quand même


Le vrai problème, ce ne sont pas les pages de débats à rallonge mais le fait que vous traîniez autant à vous mettre sur la tronche  :Emo: 
Quelle idée de rester civilisé.  :tired: 

Moi, je viens pour les larmes, le sel et le sang (et occasionnellement pour les news) et là, j'ai pas mon compte.

----------


## Maximelene

> Grave. Je me bats pour que le topic des news affiche le moins possible de news. Je suis le 4eme plus gros non posteur de news du topic. Je demande pas de remerciements mais au moins un peu de considération.


Oh putain, t'es juste à un seul message derrière moi (2 avec celui-ci donc). Ça va pas du tout là. Ma vie personnelle empiète beaucoup trop sur ma participation à CPC !  ::o:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça ne se passe pas trop mal pour *Rogue Legacy 2* qui, après sa sortie récente d'accès anticipé, revendique un pic à 22 000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...11379287059586




> Oh putain, t'es juste à un seul message derrière moi (2 avec celui-ci donc). Ça va pas du tout là. Ma vie personnelle empiète beaucoup trop sur ma participation à CPC !


Et moi qui ne suis même pas dans le coup, alors qu'il m'arrive même de trahir la cause en m'abaissant à poster des news.  ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça ne se passe pas trop mal pour *Rogue Legacy 2* qui, après sa sortie récente d'accès anticipé, revendique un pic à 22 000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/news/...11379287059586


Ah oui, beau décollage, parce que pendant l'EA ça stagnait à moins de 1 000.




> Oh putain, t'es juste à un seul message derrière moi (2 avec celui-ci donc). Ça va pas du tout là. Ma vie personnelle empiète beaucoup trop sur ma participation à CPC !


Et pas un message pour remettre un peu de napalm sur le feu, comment Baalim va avoir le sang qu'il réclame ?  :Emo:

----------


## Tenebris

Faudrait attirer Kluba ou BB mais ça a pas l'air d'être leur truc les news.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et pas un message pour remettre un peu de napalm sur le feu, comment Baalim va avoir le sang qu'il réclame ?


J'ai même pas envie de participer à ce débat. J'ai peut-être perdu la flamme.  :Emo:

----------


## Sharn

C'est parce que t'es papa maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Et le petit est du sexe fort ou du sexe faible ?

----------


## Baalim

> Et le petit est du sexe fort ou du sexe faible ?


T'as raté une belle occasion d'écrire en inclusif  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> T'as raté une belle occasion d'écrire en inclusif


C'est comme dans CS. Le masculin l'emporte toujours sur le féminin.  ::ninja::  (là je mets le ninja parce que je tiens à mon compte)

----------


## Ruvon

En Chine, les mineurs devront avoir l'autorisation d'un tuteur pour faire des dons (tip, sub...) aux streamers. Et ils ne pourront regarder des streams que jusqu'à 22h.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-10pm-in-china

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> En Chine, les mineurs devront avoir l'autorisation d'un tuteur pour faire des dons (tip, sub...) aux streamers. 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-10pm-in-china


Pour le coup ça me parait être un bonne mesure.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est parce que t'es papa maintenant.


Clairement, ça joue. Saleté de gamins. C'est même pas le mien...  ::ninja:: 




> Et le petit est du sexe fort ou du sexe faible ?


Du sexe qui se fera trasher dans les JV. Du coup, je commence déjà à l'entraîner. Elle va leur montrer...  ::lol::

----------


## hixe33

> Faudrait attirer Kluba ou BB mais ça a pas l'air d'être leur truc les news.


Si tu écris Arkane ou Ubisoft trois fois ça suffit plus à les invoquer ?

----------


## Momock

> Y'a pas de drama et pas de procès d'intention t'inquiète. 
> Je suis même pas forcément en désaccord avec ton observation, même si je pense qu'il faudrait plus de preuves que de se dire qu'on est cons à l'adolescence. *Je ne comprends juste pas trop ce que ça change pour les victimes de constater ça.*


Je _pense_ que ça relativise la sériosité de ce genre d'assauts verbaux d'en connaître leur origine (c'est à dire des ados attardés, frustrés, cassos et probablement puceaux).

Mais je répète que ce n'était pas dans cette perspective que je faisais ce commentaire sur l'âge ingrât à la base, c'était juste une intro un peu déconne (parceque oui, après m'être mangé la chârmante vidéo du gars qui fait semblant d'être une meuf sur CS, j'ai ressenti le besoin de décompresser d'une manière ou d'une autre...  ::unsure:: ) au reste de mon post qui disait ce que je voulais vraiment dire.




> C'est toujours intéressant d'étudier le rôle de la biologie dans la formation des stéréotypes mais je crois dans une séparation nécessaire pour que chaque individu puisse pleinement se réaliser sans crainte de sortir de la norme absurdement étriquée que nous avons érigée pour chaque genre.


Parfois je me dis que le genre est tellement souple, même biologiquement parlant, que cette séparation n'est pas forcément nécessaire pour atteindre ce noble objectif. Enfin moi, tant qu'on ne nie pas l'existence de la biologie, ça me va. Ta posture me paraît saine et raisonable (t'es bien sûr d'être un SJW du coup?  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## ExPanda

> Je _pense_ que ça relativise la sériosité de ce genre d'assauts verbaux d'en connaître leur origine (c'est à dire des ados attardés, frustrés, cassos et probablement puceaux).


Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire et je te fais pas de procés d'intention, mais justement je suis pas super d'accord sur cette partie. C'est pas parce que t'es entouré de lamas que ça rend plus supportable de te faire cracher à la gueule en continu.  ::ninja:: 

Relativiser ça peut se faire et aider une femme bien dans sa peau/tête, qui aura moins de mal à laisser pisser (et encore subir ça à longueur de temps...), mais faut pas oublier les joueuses du même âge que ces gus.

----------


## Jeliel

> Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire et je te fais pas de procés d'intention, mais justement je suis pas super d'accord sur cette partie. C'est pas parce que t'es entouré de lamas que ça rend plus supportable de te faire cracher à la gueule en continu. 
> 
> Relativiser ça peut se faire et aider une femme bien dans sa peau/tête, qui aura moins de mal à laisser pisser (et encore subir ça à longueur de temps...), mais faut pas oublier les joueuses du même âge que ces gus.


Personne dit le contraire. Mais une fois le constat posé, ca aide quand même pas mal pour avancer. Surtout que chercher la solution ultime n'a jamais rien donné, il faut cranter des petites choses, verrouiller certains sujets etc...

----------


## Tahia

> Du sexe qui se fera trasher dans les JV. Du coup, je commence déjà à l'entraîner. Elle va leur montrer...


Euh le principe c'est d'être bon à la base si tu veux qu'elle le soit.  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Personne dit le contraire. Mais une fois le constat posé, ca aide quand même pas mal pour avancer. Surtout que chercher la solution ultime n'a jamais rien donné, il faut cranter des petites choses, verrouiller certains sujets etc...


Le sujet de départ c'était déjà de savoir si ce constat était juste, en fait.  ::P: 
Mais oui, quoi qu'il en soit, c'est la merde à régler.  ::sad::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Euh le principe c'est d'être bon à la base si tu veux qu'elle le soit.


Mais non. Il l'entraîne à imiter une voix d'homme.  :X1:

----------


## Ruvon

Sorti le 5 mai sur Itch.io, *Venus Looks for Jupiter*, un jeu de parkour en vue FPS gratuit. Ça se boucle en 5-10 minutes, c'est simpliste mais les sensations sont pas dégueu, le tout rythmé sur un morceau de pop-rock israélien. A ce prix, ça détend le temps de la balade sur les toits. Le flingue ne sert que pour "ouvrir" les portes.

https://dancingengie.itch.io/venus





*Keplerth*, jeu d'aventure / survie SF avec de faux airs de RimWorld sorti en 2018 en Early Access, arrivera en version 1.0 le 27 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/747200/Keplerth/





On peut demander l'accès Playtest à *Horror Tycoon*, un maison hantée builder de PlayWay.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Horror_Tycoon/





*Roots of Tomorrow*, jeu français gratuit qui nous apprend l'agroécologie sorti l'an dernier en Early Access, arrive demain en version anglaise, c'est l'occasion de parler du jeu.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_Tomorrow/





Le *Summer Games Done Quick 2022*, l'event de speedrun caritatif qui se déroulera du 26 juin au 7 juillet, annonce son programme. Du vieux, du récent, de la console, du PC, de l'action, du RPG, il y en aura pour tous les goûts.

https://gamesdonequick.com/schedule



*Brawlhalla* x Street Fighter Part 2, trailer :





Trailer de *Moon Mystery*, FPS exploration sur la lune.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Moon_Mystery/





*David Ward*, fondateur d'*Ocean Software*, nom qui parlera aux plus vieux d'entre nous, est décédé à l'âge de 75 ans.







*Stardew Valley* a passé les 20 millions de copies vendues.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...s-in-six-years

https://www.stardewvalley.net/press/



Le *Xbox Game Pass TV streaming service* pourrait être lancé cette année.




> According to frequent industry spoiler Jeff Grub, (of website GamesBeat), Microsoft may launch Xbox Game Pass TV as a plug-in USB service, similar to the dongle used by Amazon Fire and the Roku service. Once connected to the TV, (and signed up to the service, of course), then owners will be able to stream Xbox Game Pass games directly to their screen, much like Google’s own game streaming service, Stadia. The report also suggests that Samsung TV owners will not need a dongle, as Microsoft is supposedly working with the manufacturer to develop a built-in app.


https://www.destructoid.com/xbox-gam...mor-gamesbeat/



Un mod pour *Skyrim* permet de regarder par le trou des serrures. Bande de pervers  :tired: 






> The way the mod works is interesting. It actually teleports you just inside the room, makes you invisible, then plonks you down in an invisible chair so you can't move.


https://www.pcgamer.com/finally-keyh...mes-to-skyrim/



*Maezza Romero* (fille de John) parle d'*Empire Of Sin* et de l'histoire de la famille.

https://www.thegamer.com/keys-to-an-...n-a-chat-with/



Trailer de *Sker Ritual*, le FPS coop dans l'univers du jeu d'horreur Maid of Sker.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1492070/Sker_Ritual/





*Hellstuck: Rage With Your Friends*, un Get It Over It en pixel art où on doit sauter vers le haut pour sortir des enfers et se péter la gueule avec joie et allégresse, sortie annoncée demain 10 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Your_Friends/

----------


## Supergounou

> Ça ne se passe pas trop mal pour *Rogue Legacy 2* qui, après sa sortie récente d'accès anticipé, revendique un pic à 22 000 joueurs simultanés sur Steam.


Excellente nouvelle, Rogue Legacy 2 c'est un peu le chant du cygne pour Cellar Door après le naufrage du pourtant très bon Full Metal Furies. C'eut été dommage que ce studio mette la clé sous la porte.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi 09 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...9-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Les hackers Ukrainiens perturbent la *distribution d’alcool en Russie* avec des attaques DDoS :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...-de-vodka.html

Les applications payantes *Android* en sont plus disponibles en Russie, à cause de la restriction des moyens de paiements due aux sanctions internationales :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/954081...en-russie.html



*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le fast-FPS *Reaver*, qui doit sortir dans l’année, a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/neon-boomer-...weapon-recoil/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1890950/REAVER/



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour 2.0 a été déployée sur *Hydroneer*, qui a beaucoup changé en mieux depuis sa sortie en 2020 et les streams d’Ackboo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/mining-sa...d-code-rework/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG au tour par tour *Yaengard*, le jeu de réflexion *Tile Cities*, le point’n click *Crowns and Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit* sont sortis la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...ed-may-9-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Le chat vocal revient sur *Rocket League*, avec quelques options en plus, comme pouvoir faire taire un joueur spécifiquement :

https://gamerant.com/rocket-league-v...y-2022-update/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le *réseau Xbox* a été en rade pendant 12 heures, empêchant aux joueurs d’acheter des jeux … Et surtout de jouer. Certains joueurs sont bloqués depuis 4 jours apparemment :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...h-or-buy-games

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-for-4th-day/

Le désarmement nucléaire complet en ligne, sensé débloquer un chapitre caché de *Metal Gear Solid 5* est en fait inatteignable, en tous cas sur PS3 où un glitch permet aux joueurs de rajouter 16 ogives en quelques minutes. Et bon, faire chier le plus de monde possible est beaucoup trop tentant pour certaines personnes :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ion-concludes/

Les gens, du moins ceux qui s’expriment bruyamment sur internet, n’aiment pas le style graphique de *Return To Monkey Island*. Et ça rend Ron Gilbert triste :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nds-art-style/

----------


## KOUB

Il y a des leaks concernant la version 2001 de *Duke Nukem Forever*. La « version finale » du jeu est sorti en 2011 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-leaked-2...actually-real/

https://youtu.be/Sbo-YB5TFYo

Les tricheurs PC sur *Apex Legends* semblent avoir trouvé le moyen de jouer avec les joueurs consoles :

https://www.pcgamer.com/apex-pc-chea...wrecking-face/

https://twitter.com/Revngeful/status...ecking-face%2F

Un mod pour regarder à travers les trous de serrure dans *Skyrim* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/finally-keyh...mes-to-skyrim/

20 millions de copies vendues pour *Stardew Valley* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849055.html

Les *pannes de Xbox Live* sont plus ou moins réparées :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-live-down-...22-update-fix/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le système de fast travel du *reboot de Saints Row*, qui sort le 23 Aout sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation, permettrait de se déplacer en voiture dans la ville sans la piloter :

https://gamerant.com/saints-row-leak-fast-travel/

À la base, *Gabe Newell* a voulu retirer les zombies de *Left 4 Dead* parce que trop kitchs :

https://gamerant.com/left-4-dead-no-...s-gabe-newell/

*Resident Evil ReVerse*, le mode multijoueur sur les schtroumpfs ou de REsident Evil Village, a été évalué sur Stadia en Europe :

https://www.destructoid.com/resident...w-pegi-rating/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Yoshi P, le producteur de *Final Fantasy XIV*, n’est pas intéressé pour y mettre du metaverse dedans :

https://www.destructoid.com/final-fa...of-relief-now/

Le speedrun de *KOTOR* sans glitch est maitenant à 1h51min44s :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/star-wars-k...n-world-record



Spoiler Alert! 








Dans le but de ralentir les parties, *League Of Legends* va baisser les dégâts d’un peu tout le monde :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/league-of...ability-patch/

Spike Chunsoft lance « hidden bats », un événement – enquête en temps réel pour la sortie prochaine de *AI: The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiative* le 24 Juin, ha, en fait, le 8 Juillet en Europe :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/spik...ry-hidden-bats

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/ai-t...ly-8-in-europe

De nouveaux concept arts pour *Starfield* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/starfield...he-first-time/

Motive parlera du remake de Dead Space le 12 Mai en Stream :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-is-confirmed/

650 millions de téléchargements pour *Kalof Mobile* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ion-downloads/

Aujourd’hui commence une collaboration entre *PUBG Mobile* et … *Baby Shark* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/pu.../1100-6503233/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de survie en coop avec des flingues *Sker Ritual* sortira cet été sur PC et plus tard sur consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/sker...reveal-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelike *RFM* se nomme maintenant *Remnants of the Rift* et commence sa campagne kickstarter, tout en présentant une nouvelle démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tac...a-hip-new-demo

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...s-on-your-side

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_the_Rift/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Si les serveurs d’*Hunt: Showdown* ont eu des problèmes lors d’un event le mois dernier, c’est à cause d’attaques de vils piratins :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hunt-showdow...s-devs-reveal/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’un des jeux les plus joués sur *Xbox Cloud Gaming* est Microsoft Flight Simulator :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/microsoft...-cloud-gaming/

Nightwing et Red Hood, de *Gotham Knights*, présenteront leurs pouvoirs le 15 Mai … Mais ils en ont pas … Non ? :

https://www.actugaming.net/gotham-kn...10-mai-497344/



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

La sortie des *cartes graphiques Arc d’Intel* est encore retardée; cette fois pour la fin de l’été :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-arc-de...e-more-delays/

Le *limiteur de minage* de la RTX 3080 Ti est complétement craqué :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-lhr-l...bypass-unlock/

*Microsoft* a déposé un brevet pour valider la possession d’une copie physique d’un jeu. L’idée est probablement pour les Xbox Series S :

https://gamerant.com/microsoft-paten...-verification/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate – Daemonhunters* a organisé un drop de clés sur Twitch de machins largement cosmétiques et donnant de petit bonus en jeu. Les joueurs râleurs ont râlé fort, faisant descendre la note Steam. Du coup, les machins seront offerts à tout le monde lors d’une mise à jour dans le mois :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-40...rew-a-tantrum/

https://kotaku.com/warhammer-40000-c...-pc-1848898451

Le fait de *sniper* les streameurs connus n’est pas nouveau, mais certains semblent maintenant s’en servir pour faire la pub de leur propre chaine *Twitch* :

https://gamerant.com/xqc-wants-twitc...nipers-banned/

La *Chine* interdit maintenant aux mineurs de faire des dons aux streameurs, d’en regarder après 10h du soir et d’en devenir un sans consentement des parents :

https://kotaku.com/china-livestream-...wed-1848898084

Le CEO du studio de développement *nDreams* parle du brillant futur de la réalité virtuelle. Celui de maintenant, pas celui d’il y a 20 ans, ni celui d’il y a 10 ans. Oui, nDreams travaille sur des jeux VR, en particulier Ghosbusters VR :

https://wccftech.com/ndreams-ceo-on-...rtual-reality/

La série télé *EVE Online* est toujours en développement :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/actualite...pas-morte.html

David Ward, co-fondateur d’*Ocean Software*, est décédé. Je vous mets aussi l’article de 2017 de LFS sur Ocean Software :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050849045.html

https://www.canardpc.com/retrogaming...cean-software/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Le cours du Bitcoin chute. Il semble que ce soit dû aux personnes possédant de grandes quantités de la cryptomonnaie (les 0.01% qui en possèdent 40% de la quantité émise), qui se mettent à vendre :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/954065...-paniquer.html

Le mot du jour de *Wordle* était fetus … Et a été retiré par le New Yoirk Times au vu des événements aux USA en ce moment :

https://www.eurogamer.net/new-york-t...ent-news-event

Le *gouvernement Indien* ordonne aux fournisseurs de VPN de conserver les données de ses utilisateurs pendant 5 ans :

https://restofworld.org/2022/indias-...-surveillance/

La nouvelle version d’*Outlook*, nommée … One Outlook … Oui, bon, pourrait être dévoilée avant la fin du mois :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/one...s-2056174.html

Le *DMA européen* n’entrera en effet qu’au printemps prochain, parce que c’est pas si simple :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/dig...d-2056180.html

*Canardle* … C’est Redactle … Qui est un Wordle avec des articles complets de wikipédia … Et Carnardle donc … C’est Redactle … avec des articles de Canard PC ! (réservé aux abonnés) :



Spoiler Alert! 








https://canardle.nibelheim.ch/

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Excellente nouvelle, Rogue Legacy 2 c'est un peu le chant du cygne pour Cellar Door après le naufrage du pourtant très bon Full Metal Furies. C'eut été dommage que ce studio mette la clé sous la porte.


J'allais te répondre que les termes me semblaient excessifs même si je suis d'accord avec toi (en particulier "chant du cygne", pas de raison qu'ils crèvent si RL2 se vend correctement), mais que tu parles de "naufrage" pour FMF, cela m'a interpellé, j'imaginais qu'il avait tout de même trouvé son public bien que n'ayant pas reproduit le succès de Rogue Legacy 1. 

J'ai eu envie d'en savoir plus, et je suis tombé sur cette interview des devs, une sorte de post-mortem assez cash (le titre donne le ton) dans lequel ils analysent les raisons de ce flop. Je conseille à celles et ceux que ça intéresse :

Why is Rogue Legacy's follow-up considered a "pretty massive failure"?

----------


## Supergounou

> (en particulier "chant du cygne", pas de raison qu'ils crèvent si RL2 se vend correctement)


J'ai hésité à utiliser cette expression, qui ne colle effectivement pas tout à fait, mais je l'aime bien. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que Rogue Legacy 2 était un pari, soit ça passe, soit le studio ferme.

Et merci pour le lien  :;):

----------


## Kriegor

Le 1er Rogue Legacy les avait déjà sauvé de la faillite. Du coup, ils ont croisé très fort les doigts pour que l'histoire se répète.

----------


## Ruvon

Hop, on est mardi c'est bientôt le weekend  ::ninja::  c'est l'heure du *Newspeek* avec les sorties et un récap de quelques news. Fait chaud non ?  ::ninja:: 

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Ruvon

*Please Fix the Road*, un jeu de puzzle présenté ces derniers jours, sortira en juin un peu partout, et même là où il aurait fini de toute façon, sur les sites de torrent. Mais ce sera par la volonté du développeur Ariel Jurkowski :

https://www.vg247.com/please-fix-the...orrent-version








> Hey Twitter, would you kindly Please Fix The Road? I'm releasing my game June 2022 on #Steam, #GOG and #torrent (pirate version?-☠️) for Win&Linux.





> Pirate version will have all of the launch levels, but no updates. No strings attached. There's an extra pirate themed song at the start, altered intro sequence, a pirate face instead of the cogwheel options icon and a request in the options menu to buy the game. Cheers!




La Maison Blanche annonce un deal avec les fournisseurs d'accès US pour fournir le haut débit (min 100Mbs) au maximum de gens pour 30 dollars.

https://www.pcgamer.com/white-house-...an-households/



Le trailer de la *série Players* sur une équipe d'e-sport fictive, par l'équipe d'*American Vandal*.





*The GameDiscoverCo Newsletter* que je n'ai pas encore lue mais abonnez-vous y c'est bieng, qui nous parle entre autres du procès entre Valve et Wolfire qu'on pensait terminé mais surprise motherfucker, en fait non :

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...suits-fail?s=r

----------


## Franky Mikey

> La Maison Blanche annonce un deal avec les fournisseurs d'accès US pour fournir le haut débit (min 100Mbs) au maximum de gens pour 30 dollars.
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/white-house-...an-households/


C'est toujours émouvant de voir le tiers monde faire un pas de plus vers la civilisation. J'espère qu'ils suivront l'exemple des pays développés concernant la protection sociale et le droit à l'avortement dans les décennies à venir.

----------


## Kriegor

Il faudrait déjà qu'il y ait une séparation entre l'état et l'église.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est toujours émouvant de voir le tiers monde faire un pas de plus vers la civilisation. J'espère qu'ils suivront l'exemple des pays développés concernant la protection sociale et le droit à l'avortement dans les décennies à venir.


Ce serait bien que la France fasse ce pas vers la civilisation. 60 balles par mois pour du 4Mbps, ça fait mal au cul.

----------


## Sharn

> Ce serait bien que la France fasse ce pas vers la civilisation. 60 balles par mois pour du 4Mbps, ça fait mal au cul.


Si t'aimes la proctologie c'est pas le souci de la Fronce.

----------


## nefrem

> Ce serait bien que la France fasse ce pas vers la civilisation. 60 balles par mois pour du 4Mbps, ça fait mal au cul.


Je savais même pas qu'il existait des abonnements internet aussi cher...

----------


## Hideo

Pour ne pas vivre en France : cherissez le prix de vos abo.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce serait bien que la France fasse ce pas vers la civilisation. 60 balles par mois pour du 4Mbps, ça fait mal au cul.


C'est pas pour leur faire de la pub (ce n'est pas ce que j'utilise), mais à titre de comparaison : https://www.red-by-sfr.fr/offre-internet/adsl.html
Soit il y a quelque chose qu'on ignore, soit tu te fais rouler dans la farine.

----------


## Sharn

Chez Orange au max ADSL c'est 35€.
https://boutique.orange.fr/internet/offres-adsl

Nous voulons des réponses.  :Cell: 
Edit: mais qui monte à 50€ par mois après 1 an.

----------


## Eloso

> Pour ne pas vivre en France : cherissez le prix de vos abo.


Pour avoir voyager chez quelques potes en Amérique du Nord ou ailleurs: ouais, je crois qu'on a pas conscience d'à quel point on paye une misère par rapport à pas mal de pays.

----------


## Aza

> Chez Orange au max ADSL c'est 35€.
> https://boutique.orange.fr/internet/offres-adsl
> 
> Nous voulons des réponses. 
> Edit: mais qui monte à 50€ par mois après 1 an.


29 chez sosh (19 la première année) et c'est la même boite

----------


## Sharn

> Pour avoir voyager chez quelques potes en Amérique du Nord ou ailleurs: ouais, je crois qu'on a pas conscience d'à quel point on paye une misère par rapport à pas mal de pays.


Pareil pour le mobile. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pre...-le-monde/amp/

----------


## Eloso

> 29 chez sosh (19 la première année) et c'est la même boite mais sans service après-vente


tu avais oublié la fin de la phrase  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sharn

> tu avais oublié la fin de la phrase


Popopo. On parle de prix. Pas de prestation.

----------


## Eloso

> Popopo. On parle de prix. Pas de prestation.


Pourtant ca explique bien le prix

----------


## Sharn

Tatata. Si on compare aux USA on est encore bon.  :Cigare:

----------


## Eloso

> Tatata. Si on compare aux USA on est encore bon.


Ouais enfin si on compare tout par rapport aux USA, à part Seymos qui va pleurer de voir qu'il a si peu de moyen, le reste du temps on devrait plutôt s'en sortir pas mal...

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est pas pour leur faire de la pub (ce n'est pas ce que j'utilise), mais à titre de comparaison : https://www.red-by-sfr.fr/offre-internet/adsl.html
> Soit il y a quelque chose qu'on ignore, soit tu te fais rouler dans la farine.


C'est chez mes parents, ça m'avait choqué quand j'ai découvert qu'ils payaient si cher pour si peu, et j'avais vérifié, ils sont éligibles à quasiment rien, et uniquement des offres ultra chères pour pas grand chose. C'est tout bonnement honteux.

----------


## Sharn

> C'est chez mes parents, ça m'avait choqué quand j'ai découvert qu'ils payaient si cher pour si peu, et j'avais vérifié, ils sont éligibles à quasiment rien, et uniquement des offres ultra chères pour pas grand chose. C'est tout bonnement honteux.


Ouais mais illimité. Aux USA t'as encore des forfait limité en Go pour du filaire.

----------


## Maalak

Et que dire alors de la place prise par ses emails ?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mardi 10 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...0-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le développeur du jeu de puzzle *Please Fix the Road* va sortir une version pirate officielle de son jeu sur un Torrent. Il n’y aura pas de mise à jour pour la version pirate par contre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indie-dev-is...ings-attached/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà le programme de la *SGDQ*, qui aura lieu du 26 Juin au 3 Juillet et fini sur deux runs successifs sur *Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/summer-games...den-ring-runs/

https://gamesdonequick.com/schedule

Utiliser des logiciels tiers pour jouer à *Final Fantasy XIV*, c’est pas bien. Le datamining non plus :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050849061.html

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-1...ls-datamining/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il devrait y avoir une nouvelle collaboration entre *Dead By Daylight* et *Resident Evil* pour le chapitre 25 (c’est pas le prochain, c’est celui d’après) :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...chapter-rumor/



Spoiler Alert! 








Ou celui qui a été le seul joueur sur *Babylon’s Fall* parle :

https://kotaku.com/babylons-fall-das...squ-1848901095



Spoiler Alert! 








Le reboot de *Saints Row* a des fuites :

https://wccftech.com/saints-row-rebo...tibles-action/

La 9ème saison de *The Division 2* commencera le 12 Mai. La 8ème saison durait depuis 17 mois quand même :

https://wccftech.com/the-division-2-...-play-weekend/

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-divis...-in-17-months/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’extension Top Gun pour *Microsoft Flight Simulator* sortira le 25 Mai, 2 jours avant le film :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...as-been-dated/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les 10 persos jouables de *Mario Strikers*, qui sort le 10 Juin, sont :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15729...e-football.htm



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour 10.5 pour *Gwent : The Witcher Card Game* a été déployée avec de nouveaux trucs à faire :

https://gamewave.fr/gwent/gwent-the-...es-et-details/

*Bayonetta 3* est toujours prévu pour sortir cette année :

https://www.actugaming.net/bayonetta...r-2022-497368/

*Salt and Sacrifice* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et PlayStation :



Spoiler Alert! 








Le principe du mode *Ultimate Team* des FIFA … Mais avec des *NFT*. Et c’est français :

https://www.clubic.com/nft/actualite...-delirant.html

Le jeu de stratégie *Cantata* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 12 Mai :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/can...egie-case-case



Spoiler Alert! 








Un *Indie World* aura lieu demain :



Spoiler Alert! 








Comme annoncés par des gens bien informés, *Gotham Knights* ne sortira que sur Xbox Series, PS5 et PC le 25 Octobre. Peut-être pour éviter de faire une Cyberpunk. Et y a du gameplay à voir aussi :

https://fr.ign.com/gotham-knights/59...e-sur-next-gen

https://www.pcgamer.com/gotham-knigh...gameplay-demo/



Spoiler Alert! 








Bandai Namco dit maintenant travailler activement à résoudre les problèmes des serveurs Pvp des *Dark Souls* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/now-bandai-n...c-souls-games/

Le Smash Bros-like *LEGO Brawls* sortira sur toutes les consoles cet été :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849085.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Les serveurs du jeu mobile *Tales of Luminaria* fermeront le 19 Juillet. Le jeu est sorti en Novembre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050849077.html

Au lieu de ressortir Battle for Middle-Earth, EA a annoncé le développement d’un jeu mobile The Lord of the Rings nommé *Héros de la Terre du Milieu* :

https://gamerant.com/ea-new-lord-of-the-rings-game/

Une démo technique de l’*Unreal Engine 5* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/we-honest...ation-is-real/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Diablo Immortal* a présenté une nouvelle zone de jeu, celle du démon Skarn :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-immortal/dungeons

----------


## runner

> Comme annoncés par des gens bien informés, *Gotham Knights* ne sortira que sur Xbox Series, PS5 et PC le 25 Octobre. Peut-être pour éviter de faire une Cyberpunk. Et y a du gameplay à voir aussi :
> 
> https://fr.ign.com/gotham-knights/59...e-sur-next-gen
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/gotham-knigh...gameplay-demo/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Graphiquement, je ne vois pas ce qui l'empêcherait de sortir sur PS4 car c'est pas transcendant.

----------


## KOUB

Le nouvel épisode de la série des jeux de stratégie en une dimension Kingdoms, nommé *Kingdom Eighties* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur des plateformes à confirmer :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/king...reed-announced



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (qui déduisent des trucs d’une lithographie), le commandant Shepard serait de retour pour *Mass Effect 4* … Mais … Il est pas mort ? … :

https://gamerant.com/mass-effect-4-s...eturn-bioware/

De nouvelles infos sur l’extension *Monster Hunter Rise: Sunbreak*, qui sort le 30 Juin :

https://wccftech.com/monster-hunter-...swap-and-more/



Spoiler Alert! 








Pendant que Squadron 42 travaille fort à simuler le froissement des draps, des gens font des démos de mouvements des vêtements de Batman sous *Unreal Engine 5* :

https://wccftech.com/the-batman-unre...e-5-tech-demo/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Le 7 Mai, *Hollow Knight* a battu son record du nombre de joueurs simultanés sur Steam à 20.324 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hollow-kn...cord-on-steam/

La campagne kickstarter pour *Spells & Secrets*, la simulation de vie dans une académie de magie qui-n’est-pas-Poudlard, a été un succès. Et une bande-annonce pour le jeu en coop pour fêter ça :

https://www.gamesradar.com/indie-hog...co-op-trailer/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ls-and-secrets



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le festival du film Short Nite revient dans *Fortnite* à partir du 12 Mai :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fo.../1100-6503277/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les serveurs de *WWE 2k19* et *2k20* fermeront le 30 Juin, histoire de planquer les cadavres probablement :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ww.../1100-6503275/

*FIFA 23* sera le dernier de son nom. Après, ce sera EA Sports FC :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...fter-deal-ends

Le jeu de course de chars à chevaux *Ancient Arenas: Chariots* et le jeu de stratégie *Field Of Glory: Kingdoms* ont été annoncés pour un jour prochain par Slytherine sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sli...anagement-game



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Le remake du 4X *Master Of Magic* sortira au début de l’automne sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sli...autumn-release



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le JRPG *Eiyuden Chronicle: Rising* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles :



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de stratégie *Songs of Conquest* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :



Spoiler Alert! 








7 millions de copies vendues pour *Detroit Become Human*, le jeu sans prostituée à gros seins de Quantic Dream :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050849091.html

7 millions de copies vendues aussi pour *This War Of Mine* :

https://noisypixel.net/this-war-of-m...illion-copies/

Le roguelite *Have A Nice Death*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, a reçu une bonne grosse mise à jour aujourd’hui, avec plein de nouveau contenu :

https://noisypixel.net/have-a-nice-d...access-update/

Le point’n click *Lost in Play* sortira cet été sur Steam, où une démo jouable est déjà disponible :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lost-in-p...-network-show/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Lost_in_Play/



Spoiler Alert! 








C’est le jour de la mise à jour The Bugs Strike Back pour *Grounded*, le jeu de survie de minipouces :

https://www.eurogamer.net/groundeds-...tyle-invasions



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Suite à une mise à jour furtive, il n’est plus possible de créer ou de gérer les comptes PSN sur les *PS3* et *PSP* :

https://gamerant.com/ps3-ps-vita-upd...e-psn-account/

Le *FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.0* d’AMD sort le 12 Mai :

https://wccftech.com/amd-fsr-2-0-lau...-support-list/

Shuntaro Furukawa, le président de *Nintendo*, ne voit pas la fin de la pénurie de puces électroniques :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...chip-shortage/

*Microsoft* a présenté un tas d’accessoires pour améliorer l’accessibilité des jeux vidéo :

https://www.eurogamer.net/microsoft-...essories-range



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Epic Games* a gagné son procès en Australie contre un vendeur de cheats et de comptes Fortnite :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ep.../1100-6503270/

*Sony* a gagné plein d’argent dans l’année fiscale qui s’est terminée le 31 Mars, et vendu plein de PlayStation :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050849063.html

https://www.actugaming.net/ps5-19-3-...endues-497359/

*Nintendo* vend des tas de Switch (107.65 millions) et de Pokemon Legends Arceus (12.64 millions) :

https://www.actugaming.net/switch-10...endues-497364/

Le management de *Raven Software*, qui doit commencer à paniquer avant le vote des testeurs qualité pour former un syndicat, envoie des mails anti-syndicalistes, menaçant quand même de ne pas augmenter ou promouvoir les syndiqués :

https://gamerant.com/raven-software-...employee-vote/

La poursuite antitrust contre *Valve* peut se poursuivre selon le juge, car la plateforme et la boutique ne sont pas séparées :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...trust-ligation

*Riot Games* lance une nouvelle poursuite contre le développeur chinois *Moonton Technology* pour aovir copié comme des malpropres League of Legends: Wild Rift pour « leur » jeu Mobile Legends: Bang Bang :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ends-wild-rift


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Les USA* réduisent leur fracture numérique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/white-house-...an-households/

Une bande-annonce pour le *mocumentaire Players* sur la création d’une équipe esport :

https://www.pcgamer.com/first-traile...ectly-cringey/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les employés d’*Apple* ne veulent pas retourner au bureau :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...aff-departure/

Des images du *Webb Space Telescope*. Parce que :

https://gizmodo.com/webb-telescope-s...asa-1848899825



Spoiler Alert! 






Le *Costa Rica* a été déclaré en état d’urgence à cause d’une attaque massive de piratins :

https://www.pcgamer.com/costa-rica-d...-massive-hack/

La présentation et l’achat de *NFT* sont testés sur *Instagram* :

https://www.clubic.com/instagram/act...r-des-nft.html

Un *musée de NFT* « originaux » de toiles de Vermeer … Parce que c’est impossible avec les vrais toiles … Mais pour regarder des jpeg, a-t-on vraiment besoin de NFT ? :



Spoiler Alert! 








*Alphabet-Gooble* et *Meta-Facebook* ont des câbles sous-marins. Beaucoup :
https://restofworld.org/2022/google-...rwater-cables/

*Microsoft* s’engage à aider ses employés à avoir accès à l’avortement et aux thérapies de changement de sexe :

https://www.thegamer.com/microsoft-p...ffirming-care/

*Match Group* (Tinder) attaque *Google* pour abus de position dominante car ils obligent les éditeurs à utiliser leur système de paiement du Play Store sur Android :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...dominante.html

Apple ne produira plus d’*Ipod* :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-discontinu...pod-1848905947

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, *Goetia 2* a ouvert sa page Steam.

----------


## Maalak

Ouf, à un bras près ...  ::unsure::

----------


## La Chouette

*Pawnbarian*, l'excellent rogue-like où vous dégommez les étages d'un donjon en vous déplaçant à l'aide de pièces d'échecs, est désormais disponible sur le Google Play Store . La version gratuite permet de faire le premier des trois donjons, avec le premier des six personnages, dans le plus bas des onze niveaux de difficulté (6 euros pour débloquer le jeu complet).



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Jeliel

Marrant la poursuite de Riot vs Moonton, Mobile Legend est sorti bien avant Wild Rift de tete...

----------


## skyblazer

> *Pawnbarian*, l'excellent rogue-like où vous dégommez les étages d'un donjon en vous déplaçant à l'aide de pièces d'échecs, est désormais disponible sur le Google Play Store . La version gratuite permet de faire le premier des trois donjons, avec le premier des six personnages, dans le plus bas des onze niveaux de difficulté (6 euros pour débloquer le jeu complet).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://play-lh.googleusercontent.co...K5E=w1600-h747


Du coup je suis presque déçu de l'avoir sur Steam, parce que c'est un excellent jeu qui se prêterait effectivement parfaitement à l'exercice d'être joué dans les chiottes en faisant un gros caca.

----------


## BeuSSai

C'est justement pour ce genre de besoins que le steam deck a vu le jour.

----------


## Sharn

> Marrant la poursuite de Riot vs Moonton, Mobile Legend est sorti bien avant Wild Rift de tete...


Si je plagie WOW sur Smartphone c'est toujours du plagiat et du viol de propriété intellectuelle.  ::P:

----------


## Sorkar

> Ouf, à un bras près ...


Bien vu  ::XD::

----------


## ExPanda

Ben non, même avec quatre branches ça faisait pas une svastika de toute façon.  ::mellow::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben non, même avec quatre branches ça faisait pas une svastika de toute façon.


Et avec une de plus ça faisait une svasipatte.

----------


## pipoop

the human svasipatte?

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du mercredi 11 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...1-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Tony Todd (il a fait un truc avec des abeilles), qui va y incarner Venom, est en train de faire de la motion capture pour *Marvel’s Spiderman 2* :

https://www.actugaming.net/marvels-s...apture-497445/



Spoiler Alert! 








Interview de *Goichi “SUDA51” Suda* :

https://www.destructoid.com/kill-the...ted-interview/

*Nightmare of Decay* est un petit FPS à 4 euros, sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam, avec une démo jouable, qui devrait vous rappeler quelque chose :

https://kotaku.com/resident-evil-ps1...ree-1848907596

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...mare_of_Decay/



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande-annonce de lancement de l’Opération Monarch, qui durera du 11 au 25 Mai sur *Kalof Warzone* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...aunch-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Une collaboration entre *Smite* et *Slipknot* commence aujourd’hui :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sm.../1100-6503320/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Bethesda* travaillerait sur plusieurs jeux à licence *Disney* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15735...r-bethesda.htm

Maintenant qu’*Electronic Arts* ne veut plus donner d’argent à la *FIFA*, cette dernière insiste que seul le jeu qui aura « FIFA » marqué dessus sera la meilleure simulation de foot. Et donc … Ils vont développer leurs propres jeux avec d’autres développeurs (avec de la coke, du blackjack et des putes probablement) … La FIFA, essayer de profiter de la base de joueurs d’Electronic Arts en sortant un jeu tout pourri avec le même nom ? C’est pas leur genre, voyons … La FIFA, qui pense que le Qatar est le pays parfait pour organiser une coupe du monde, et son vice-président qui avait un appartement à New-York pour l’unique usage de son chat, est parfaitement honnête … En même temps, c’est comme le procès Epic contre Apple, du moment qu’il y a un perdant entre EA et ses lootbox de l’enfer ou la FIFA et l’ensemble de son existence … :

https://www.eurogamer.net/fifa-insis...-one-available

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849099.html

https://gamerant.com/fifa-will-be-wo...split-from-ea/

Si *EA lâche la marque FIFA*, c’est parce que l’organisation imposait tout un tas de restrictions. Rien à voir avec la demande de plus de pognon :

https://fr.ign.com/ea-sports-fc/5962...a-licence-fifa

*EA* a 4 jeux pas encore annoncés dont une « IP majeure » qui doivent sortir début 2023 :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-launch-f...es-early-2023/



Spoiler Alert! 








*EA* veut toujours mettre de la pub dans les jeux. Payants les jeux, pas uniquement les free-to-play :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-still-wa...-ads-in-games/

La rumeur du retour de Shepard dans *Mass Effect 4* était due à la légende d’une lithographie, en fait écrite par le magasin, qui ne connait pas grand-chose aux jeux. Donc toujours aucune info en fait :

https://www.pcgamer.com/mass-effect-...ke-apparently/



Spoiler Alert! 








Scott Miller et Georges Broussard, co-fondateurs d’Apogee Software s’envoient des fions par internet, rapport au développement de *Duke Nukem Forever*. Je vous mets la vidéo du joueur du grenier (censurée, parce qu’on sait jamais). Aussi, le build de 2001 est (vaguement, il va falloir bidouiller) jouable :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/duke-nukem-...nreal-5-remake

https://www.pcgamer.com/former-3d-re...nukem-forever/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








https://kotaku.com/duke-nukem-foreve...-3d-1848908594

https://archive.org/details/1652058670472

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...ild-from-2001/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, une version de *Red Dead Redemption 2* pour consoles de nouvelle génération est en préparation :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390243.html

Un mod pour transformer les mobs de *Minecraft* en figurines LEGO :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/mod-lego-mobs

https://gamerant.com/minecraft-mod-s...-lego-figures/

https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft...s-resourcepack

Le battle royale *Islands Of Nyne*, sortie en Juillet 2018 et dont les serveurs ont fermé 5 mois plus tard, tente de renaitre de ses cendres :

https://nofrag.com/islands-of-nyne-l...tot-de-retour/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## runner

> Maintenant qu’*Electronic Arts* ne veut plus donner d’argent à la *FIFA*, cette dernière insiste que seul le jeu qui aura « FIFA » marqué dessus sera la meilleure simulation de foot. Et donc … Ils vont développer leurs propres jeux avec d’autres développeurs (avec de la coke, du blackjack et des putes probablement) … La FIFA, essayer de profiter de la base de joueurs d’Electronic Arts en sortant un jeu tout pourri avec le même nom ? C’est pas leur genre, voyons … La FIFA, qui pense que le Qatar est le pays parfait pour organiser une coupe du monde, et son vice-président qui avait un appartement à New-York pour l’unique usage de son chat, est parfaitement honnête … En même temps, c’est comme le procès Epic contre Apple, du moment qu’il y a un perdant entre EA et ses lootbox de l’enfer ou la FIFA et l’ensemble de son existence … :
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/fifa-insis...-one-available
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849099.html
> 
> https://gamerant.com/fifa-will-be-wo...split-from-ea/
> 
> Si *EA lâche la marque FIFA*, c’est parce que l’organisation imposait tout un tas de restrictions. Rien à voir avec la demande de plus de pognon :
> ...


La FIFA c'est pas très défendable mais pour le coup, EA c'est pas mieux. Entre les 2, je sais pas qui je veux voir gagner ou si je veux pas voir les 2 perdre parce qu'ils se battent pour de l'argent, EA ne voulant pas payer un peu plus après s'être fait des couilles en or sur le nom et les licences incluses depuis 30 ans et en pressant le lait argenté des joueurs avec les microtransactions à la con, et la fifa voulant juste grappiller plus de fric.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu mobile *Final Fantasy VII: Ever Crisis* doit sortir fin Septembre et reprend toute l’histoire du FF7 original :

https://noisypixel.net/final-fantasy...eptember-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour Fury of the Sunwell a été déployée aujourd’hui sur *World Of Warcraft* et rajoute une nouvelle (petite) île. Les navigateurs du monde ne sont quand même pas bien curieux :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...-sunwell-live/



Spoiler Alert! 








13.4 millions de ventes pour *Elden Ring* au 31 Mars :

https://www.destructoid.com/elden-ri...-since-launch/



Spoiler Alert! 








Pour fêter sa conférence I/O, *Google* a sorti un jeu de flipper jouable sur navigateur, I/O Pinball :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/goo...s-2056200.html

https://pinball.flutter.dev/#/

Le NetEase Connect 2022 Annual Product Launch Event aura lieu le 20 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/nete...set-for-may-20

Special Delivery! est une nouvelle campagne-mod pour *Fallout New Vegas* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/speci...out-new-vegas/

https://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/76311



Spoiler Alert! 








*C&C Tiberian Dawn Redux* est le premier Command & Conquer refait sur le moteur de jeu C&C Generals Zero Hour SAGE 3D, en développement par des fans :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/comma...als-zero-hour/



Spoiler Alert! 








La simulation d’écosystème *Wild Souls* est disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/wil...on-decosysteme



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures *Ronin Trail* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ron...-du-17e-siecle



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle de la gestion de l’économie par les joueurs dans *EVE Online* :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/why...and-vice-versa

La grosse mise à jour The Sunken Sea pour le Stardew-Valley sans les relations sociales *Core Keeper* va être présentée en détail le 12 Juin, pendant le PC Gaming Show et devrait être déployée dans le mois. De plus, le jeu a maintenant ses serveurs dédiés pour abriter des parties en coop jusqu’à 8 joueurs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/core-keeper-...ontent-update/



Spoiler Alert! 






Où on pose la *vraie question* : Pourquoi y-t-il plus de chiens à caresser que de chats dans les jeux vidéo ? :

https://www.thegamer.com/players-won...cats-in-games/

Le jeu de bagarre *Guilty Gear Strive* présentera un stream pour ses presqu’un an :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/guil...set-for-may-25



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Gunlock* est un schmup disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam, qui tente d'être Vampire Survivors dans l’espace :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/thi...pire-survivors



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RTS *Stargate: Timekeepers* va lancer une bêta ouverte en Juillet, pour coïncider avec les 25 ans de la série télé :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sta...th-anniversary



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’exploration-horreur *SILT* sortira dans le mois de Juin sur Switch, PS5, Xbox Series et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050849127.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le prologue du RTS avec des zombies *Swarm The City* est sorti gratuitement sur Steam. Le jeu, nommé Swarm The city : Zombie Evolved, est toujours en accès anticipé :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ease_Prologue/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d‘action-aventure *Gunbrella* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050849129.html



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le roguelike – jeu de gestion *Cult of the Lamb* sort toujours dans l’année sur toutes les consoles et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050849125.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d‘aide à la triche au poker *Card Shark* sortira le 2 Juin sur Switch et PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam et sur Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/historical-ca...-pc-june-demo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1371720/Card_Shark/



Spoiler Alert! 


http://<a href="https://youtu.be/4-D...-DxwvR11fc</a>]



Le jeu d’aventures narratif *Wayward Strand* sortira le 21 Juillet sur Switch, PC et XBox :

https://noisypixel.net/narrative-adv...-pc-july-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelike avec des cartes *Wildfrost* sortira cet hiver sur Switch et PC :

https://www.actugaming.net/indie-wor...i-2022-497611/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures épisodique *We Are OFK* sortira cet été sur Switch, PlayStation et PC :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d‘action-aventure *Another Crab’s Treasure* sortira en 2023 sur Switch et PC :



Spoiler Alert! 








Il semble y avoir un gros déséquilibre du nombre de joueurs entre la Horde et l’Alliance dans *World of Warcraft*, qui dure depuis un moment. C’est en faveur de la Horde, preuve que le jeu ne séduit plus les ados de 12 ans :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...players-upset/

Le jeu de plateformes *Gibbon: Beyond the Trees* est sorti sur Switch, là, comme ça. C’est aussi le cas du jeu de rythme *Soundfall*, du jeu de gestion-réflexion *Mini Motorways*, et du visual novel *Opus: Echo of Starsong* :

https://noisypixel.net/gibbon-beyond...witch-trailer/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/al.../1100-6503339/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Apex Legends Mobile* sort le 17 Mai, avec un perso exclusif pour la 1ère saison :

https://wccftech.com/apex-legends-mo...te-new-legend/



Spoiler Alert! 








La simulation de vie avec des simili-pokémons *Ooblets* sortira d’accès anticipé cet été. Et sur Switch aussi :

https://www.gamesradar.com/ooblets-i...s-this-summer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les développeurs de *Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order* voulait une héroïne noire au lieu d’un roux et on leur a dit « non, et retournez bosser sur les animations du robot » :

https://www.gamesradar.com/star-wars...ere-shot-down/

*MORSE* est un jeu de stratégie et de morse (pas l’animal, ni le film de 2008, les coups longs et les coups courts), qui sortira un jour prochain sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.thegamer.com/morse-lets-...th-morse-code/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1976860/MORSE/

Un DPS meter est disponible pour *Lost Ark* et Amazon rappelle que c’est interdit par les conditions générales d’utilisation :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15737...-s-en-mele.htm

Le mod The Witcher Alterverse rajoute une nouvelle zone, 3 quêtes et des machins à *The Witcher 3* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/new-t...play-features/

https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/m...ab=description



Spoiler Alert! 








*Gesnhin Impact* commence à donner des trucs toutes les semaines jusqu’à la sortie de la nouvelle extension, retardée par le Covid :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gen...date-27s-delay

Le jeu *Avatar*, *Skull & Bones* et *Mario + Rabbids Sparks of Hope* devraient bien sortir cette année fiscale :

https://www.eurogamer.net/ubisoft-co...unch-this-year

Les développeurs de *Hollow Knight: Silksong* sont des gens méchants. « Ça ne peut pas encore être bien long » qu’ils disent :

https://www.gamesradar.com/hollow-kn...longer-surely/

Le jeu d’aventures *Behind the Frame: The Finest Scenery* sortira le 2 Juin sur PS4 et Switch, en même temps qu’une nouvelle histoire sera rajoutée gratuitement au jeu sur PC et mobiles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/behi...content-update



Spoiler Alert! 








*Square Enix* a déposé le nom Emberstoria Overwrite au Japon. Emberstoria a aussi été déposé en tant que nom de domaine :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/squa...ia-domain-name


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

La transition de la Switch vers une hypothétique prochaine console inquiète *Nintendo* … Parce qu’il y a bien trop de gens qui ont une Switch et le passage à la génération suivante risque de ne pas être automatique :

https://www.gamesradar.com/nintendo-...major-concern/

Nintendo veut aussi améliorer son *Switch Online* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...out-this-year/

Les *GPU Intel Arc* pour PC fixes sont bientôt disponible en Chine et devraient sortir dans le monde entier cet été :

https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-arc-is...n-q2-in-china/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Ubisoft* a gagné plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/11/u...lenging-times/

*Electronics Arts* n’a pas gagné autant d’argent que prévu cette année fiscale, la faute à Battlefield 2042. Mais bon, ils ont des plans à long terme pour le jeu, alors ça va. Mais ils ont gagné plein de pognon au dernier trimestre, grâce aux live-services comme les lootbox FIFA :

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ttlefield-flop

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...arter-earnings

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tlefield-2042/

*Apex Legends* a rapporté 2 milliards de dollars depuis sa sortie :

https://www.eurogamer.net/apex-legen...-2bn-milestone

Le nombre d’abonnés *PS Plus* a baissé de 600.000 entre Décembre 2021 et Mars 2022. Sur 47.4 millions, donc ça va quand même. En même temps, selon Hikori Totoki, le CFO de Sony, sortir des AAA sur leur abonnement, baisserait leur qualité, car il y aurait moins d’argent pour les financer :

https://gamerant.com/sony-ps-plus-su...count-decline/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...tyle-strategy/

----------


## KOUB

*Activision Blizzard* aimerait bien que la poursuite du Department of Fair Employment and Housing de Californie pour les histoires de harcèlement et de sexisme soit annulée :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-dfeh-lawsuit

*Ubisoft* rajoute du monde à son comité exécutif pour « accélérer sa transformation ». Pour gagner plus de pognon avec les live-services, hein, les histoires de harcèlements sexuels, ça les arrangerait bien qu’on les oublie :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...transformation

*Capcom* a encore gagné plein d’argent cette année fiscale, bien aidé par les ventes de ses « vieux » jeux comme Resident Evil ou Monster Hunter Rise. La compagnie prévoit une nouvelle IP et surtout d’investir dans l’amélioration de l’environnement de travail, en particulier en augmentant les salaires :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-improvements/

Square Enix a félicité le groupe de joueurs ayant battu le raid Dragonsong’s Reprise pour la première fois sur *Final Fantasy XIV* … Avant de faire supprimer leur vidéo sur Youtube :

https://www.thegamer.com/final-fanta...deletes-video/

*Unity* a gagné moins d’argent que prévu … Et son action a perdu 28% :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/10/u...-expectations/

Après avoir survécu de justesse à l’année 2022, *Starbreeze* prévoit de se relancer dans l’édition de jeux vidéo tiers ou d’acheter des studios de développement … J’attendrai de voir ce que donnera PayDay 3 en 2023 à leur place :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849109.html

*Midnight Society*, le studio de développement de Dr Disrespect, qui fait aussi dans les NFT, recrute du monde :

https://gamerant.com/dr-disrespect-m...r-scrolls-dev/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Animal Crossing New Horizons* atteint les 10.190.000 exemplaires vendus au Japon, soit 40.000 de moins que Pokémon Rouge / Bleu / Vert, le jeu le plus vendu de l’archipel depuis 1996 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15738...historique.htm


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Elle a plagié* … Mais s’est excusée … Et ses excuses aussi étaient plagiées :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/10/b...lagiarism.html

*Elon Musk* pense que le bannissement définitif de Donald Trump de Twitter était complétement idiot :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...morally-wrong/

Dans les deux prochaines années, la *Chine* changera tout le parc informatique de son administration pour ne plus avoir de PC ou de programme étranger :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/957057...istration.html

La *Stablecoin* de Terra, dont le prix était censé rester à peu près stable grâce à son super algorithme … a perdu 35% de sa valeur. La *Luna*, la cryptomonnaie pas stable de Terra, a, elle, perdu 87% de sa valeur en 24h :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/956505...oin-coule.html

https://gizmodo.com/luna-bitcoin-mon...-86-1848909545

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (le New York Times), il se pourrait que *Netlfix* présente son abonnement pas cher avec des pubs à la fin de l’année :

https://www.gamesradar.com/netflix-with-ads-2022/

Des *NFT Mr Bean*. Histoire de bien piétiner votre jeunesse :

https://www.thegamer.com/british-ico...way-into-nfts/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un *NFT Bored Ape*, acheté 350.000$, s’est vendu pour 115. Dollars pas milliers de. :

https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/...d-for-only-115

En 2013, le *Honduras* a fait passer une loi permettant aux entreprises de créer des « zones économiques spéciales » avec leurs propres lois. Et évidemment, les cryptos-libertariens de Próspera se sont vite installés. Sauf que le parlement vient de repousser l’adoption de la loi … Et il va falloir que les crypto-libertariens … paient … des impôts ! :

https://restofworld.org/2022/crypto-...ttle-honduras/

Le président du *Salvador*, crypto-enthousiaste, fait acheter un tas de Bitcoins suite à la chute de son cours, y voyant une opportunité d’investissement pour son gouvernement plutôt que de réaliser que reconnaitre le Bitcoin comme monnaie était une très mauvaise idée :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ades-its-debt/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que l’*Iphone 15* aura bien un port USB-C, pour la seule raison des réglementations européennes :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/957547...ort-usb-c.html

*Tesla* poursuit des gens en Chine … Pour avoir critiqué leurs voitures. Liberté d’expression sur Twitter, c’est ça ? :

https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-tesla-...kes-1848911029

La plateforme d’échange de cryptomonnaies *Coinbase* a expliqué au gouvernement US que si elle faisait faillite, ses clients n’auraient plus accès à leurs fonds. Les clients sont pas contents :

https://gizmodo.com/coinbase-bankrup...ket-1848911005

Le premier magazine *Next INpact* édité à l’occasion des 20 ans du site internet, est téléchargeable gratuitement :

https://www.nextinpact.com/blog/6910...emier-magazine

https://cdnx.nextinpact.com/data-nex...ds/Numero1.pdf

----------


## Hideo

Merki !

----------


## Eloso

> ...
>  Et donc … Ils vont développer leurs propres jeux avec d’autres développeurs (avec de la coke, du blackjack et des putes probablement) …


En fait, oublions le jeu  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Bon ben rendez-vous l'année prochaine, *Starfield* et *Redfall* repoussés à 2023 par *Bethesda*. La cause ? On est ambitieux et on veut faire le mieux possible.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Bon ben rendez-vous l'année prochaine, *Starfield* et *Redfall* repoussés à 2023 par *Bethesda*. La cause ? On est ambitieux et on veut faire le mieux possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nitter.net/pic/media%2FFSjly...%3Fname%3Dorig


Il y a des rumeurs comme quoi ceux qui ont pu avoir accès à Starfield auraient été passablement déçu par ce qu'ils ont vu. C'est peut-être la raison de ce report.

----------


## Groufac

Pour Starfield il y a avait un dev sur resetera qui disait que le jeu ne serait sans doute pas prêt pour novembre (beaucoup de contenu à couper sinon) et que la partie vol spatiale puait du cul.
Donc c'est un peu rassurant en fait qu'ils repoussent  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

Apparemment oui l'état devait pas être extraordinaire vu la référence à Cyberpunk https://mobile.twitter.com/jasonschr...5Es1_&ref_url=

----------


## Erkin_

Black is the new yellow.

Finalement, 2023 commence à s'annoncer de plus en plus timide question sorties de jv.

----------


## Groufac

Cool pour rattraper son retard  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Bon ben rendez-vous l'année prochaine, *Starfield* et *Redfall* repoussés à 2023 par *Bethesda*. La cause ? On est ambitieux et on veut faire le mieux possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nitter.net/pic/media%2FFSjly...%3Fname%3Dorig


TES 6, je serai à la retraite quand il sortira.

----------


## runner

Ea commence à détruire leur dernier rachat Codemasters. *EA vient de fusionner Criterion et Codemaster cheshire* pour faire un studio concentré sur les Need for speed.
https://www.eurogamer.net/ea-merges-...need-for-speed



> lectronic Arts has merged the development team at Codemasters Cheshire with Criterion Games in a bid to create one large development studio to work on future Need For Speed titles.


C'était prévisible parce que c'est EA et qu'ils n'ont pas encore compris leurs erreurs passées.

Codemaster cheshire, ce sont eux qui ont fait Onrush et Dirt 5, un mauvais jeu et un moyen. Criterion ont fait des NFS pas très bons. C'est pas bon signe le mariage pour la licence

----------


## PG 13

Wata games, les vilains spéculateurs qui manipulent le marché du retro (et font exploser les prix) sont assignés en justice pour pratiques frauduleuses.


https://techraptor.net/gaming/news/w...ive-activities

C'est tout en anglais et j'ai pas tout compris mais il était temps que la justice se penche sur les pratiques de Wata et d' Heritage Auction

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du jeudi 12 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...2-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le Vampire Survivors-like gratuit *10 Minutes Till Dawn* est sorti hier sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tes_Till_Dawn/



Spoiler Alert! 








C’est le jour de la mise à jour 1.44 pour *American Truck Simulator* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/american-tr...44-mod-refunds



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de réflexion en coop *We Were Here Forever* est sorti hier sur PC :

https://nofrag.com/we-were-here-forever-est-sorti/



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour 0.6.2 de *Phasmophobia* rajoutera deux types de fantômes et des rangs de prestige pour les joueurs, histoire de se la péter un peu :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/phasmopho...restige-ranks/

Le jeu de plateformes *Space Tail: Every Journey Leads Home* a été annoncé pour cet automne sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/space-tai...ing-dog-space/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures *A Guidebook of Babel* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/guidebook-of-...c-switch-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle du *Dead Rising 5* annulé :

https://gamerant.com/dead-rising-5-c...ory-explained/

*Gotham Knights*, qui sort le 25 Octobre sur PC, Xbox Series et PS5, aura droit au crossplay pour de la coop à deux joueurs, et pas 4, comme des gens mal informés ont cru. Ha, y aura pas de microtransactions non plus :

https://gamewave.fr/batman-gotham-kn...-informations/

Un streameur a fini *Assassin’s Creed* sans prendre de dégâts. Les douze jeux :

https://kotaku.com/assassin-s-creed-...ezi-1848913255

Des images de gameplay de *Need for Speed Mobile*, développé par Tencent, ont fuité sur reddit :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...rtedly-leaked/

Du gameplay pour le FPS horrifique *Ripout*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...or-fps-ripout/



Spoiler Alert! 








Universal Entertainment a déposé la marque *Shadow Hearts* au Japon, du nom d’une trilogie de RPG sur PS2 des années 2000 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/q...050849141.html

----------


## KOUB

Un mod pour mettre le DLC Point Lookout de *Fallout 3* dans *Fallout 4* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fallout-4/m...-dlc-fallout-3

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/m...ab=description



Spoiler Alert! 








C’est le jour de la mise à jour 17.2 pour *PUBG : BG* :

https://nofrag.com/la-mise-a-jour-17...stable-du-jeu/



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour Stormfall a été déployé sur le MMO *Star Trek Online* qui, je l’ai découvert existe depuis 12 ans :

https://gamerant.com/star-trek-onlin...-series-stars/



Spoiler Alert! 








On vous avait dit de pas utiliser de logiciels tiers pour jouer à *Final Fantasy XIV* ! en streamant en plus ! Hop, prison ! :

https://kotaku.com/ffxiv-final-fanta...ods-1848913705

*Sniper Elite 5* permettra de changer de mode de visée en utilisant les gâchettes à retour haptique des manettes PS5 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/sniper-el...nd-incredible/

Errata par rapport à hier, le jeu de rythme *Soundfall* est en fait sorti sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sou...ortie-surprise



Spoiler Alert! 








Les sorties de *Redfall* (le truc avec des vampires et des flingues en coop) et de *Starfield* sont reportées à début 2023. Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les développeurs avaient peur depuis un moment de faire une Cyberpunk comme on dit :



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.thegamer.com/starfield-d...ext-cyberpunk/

Le premier DLC scénaristique de *Dying Light 2* est repoussé à Septembre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dying-light-...lc-is-delayed/



Spoiler Alert! 








Dans l’année, Epic va sortir un « « *Unreal Editor* » pour *Fornite*, histoire que chacun puisse programmer son machin et y mettre des microtransactions sur lesquelles Epic prendrait une commission … Et … Oui, comme Roblox quoi. Mais vu les procès de Tim Sweeney contre Google et Apple, les commissions seront très probablement moins que les 65% que prend Roblox:

https://www.pcgamer.com/epic-is-goin...roblox-roblox/
*
The Final Boss* est un petit jeu gratuit sur navigateur et itch.io « à la Paper, Please » où vous incarnez le patron d’une entreprise maléfique, comme pour Dungeon Keeper :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-final-bo...n-evil-empire/

https://cakestorm.itch.io/the-final-boss

Minecraft en 4 Dimensions, *4D Miner* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/trying-to...roke-my-brain/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*MultiVersus*, Le Smash Bros de la Warner, annonce une nouvelle alpha et présente du gameplay. Le jeu est censé sortir sur PC, PS4 et Xbox dans l’année :

https://gamewave.fr/multiversus/mult...ouvelle-alpha/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les joueurs « low-sec » vont découvrir la guerre dans *Eve Online* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/eve-online/...warfare-revamp



Spoiler Alert! 








Le Stardew Valley en 3D *Harvest Days* commence son accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/harvest-days/early-access



Spoiler Alert! 








Le DLC Overlord pour *Stellaris* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aris_Overlord/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de stratégie *Cantata* commence son accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/690370/Cantata/



Spoiler Alert! 








*505 Games* va présenter des trucs le 17 Mai. Non, pas un concours de châteaux de sable :

https://noisypixel.net/505-games-ann...ital-showcase/

Il y aura 4 catégories de bestioles dans *Xenoblade Chronicles 3* :

https://noisypixel.net/xenoblade-chr...monster-types/



Spoiler Alert! 








Pour le lancement de sa 13ème saison, *Apex Legends* a atteint 411.183 joueurs simultanés hier sur Steam, un nouveau record. Pendant ce temps, Battlefield 2042 était à 1945 joueurs simultanés :

https://gamingintel.com/apex-legends...son-13-launch/

https://steamcharts.com/app/1172470

https://steamcharts.com/app/1517290

Il n’y a pas que le 4X *Dune* : Spice Wars, actuellement en accès anticipé, il y a aussi le jeu de survie, qui a des concept-arts à montrer, et qui recrute, d’ailleurs :

https://www.actugaming.net/jeu-de-su...s-arts-497875/



Spoiler Alert! 










https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...survival-game/

----------


## KOUB

10 minutes de gameplay commenté pour le jeu d‘action *Soulstice*, qui doit sortir cet automne sur PC, PS5 et Xbox Series :

https://www.actugaming.net/soulstice...meplay-497780/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce avec plein de trucs présentés pour *Mario Strikers: Battle League Football* :

https://gamerant.com/mario-strikers-...rview-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Des concept-arts pour *Alan Wake 2*, qui ne sera pas présenté avant l’été :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...n-this-summer/



Spoiler Alert! 












Le simulateur d’apiculture *Apico* sortira le 20 Mai sur PC :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/be.../1100-6503361/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’action *Little Witch Nobeta* sortira d’accès anticipé sur PC et sortira sur PS4 et Switch le 29 Septembre :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/litt...s-september-29



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour du jour de *Deathloop* rajoute un mode photo, le support du FSR 2.0 (qui sort aussi aujourd’hui) et de nouvelles options d’accessibilité :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/deat...bility-options

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...pas-48508.html

Bande-annonce sur les cours d’espionnage de *Two-Point Campu*s, qui sort le 9 Aout sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/two-...er-screenshots



Spoiler Alert! 








Un mod pour remasteriser *Dragon Age Origins* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/drago...-for-download/

https://www.nexusmods.com/dragonage/mods/5728

*Fall Guys* va annoncer un truc le 16 Mai (Le jeu n’est pas encore sorti ni sur Xbox, ni sur Switch) :

https://noisypixel.net/big-fall-guys...ent-next-week/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Jedi : Fallen Order 2* s’appellera en fait Star Wars Jedi : Survivor :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-its-claimed/

Le *remake de Dead Space* est prévu pour sortir le 27 Janvier 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/dead...anuary-27-2023


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Suite à la dernière mise à jour, il est possible de faire des profils pour optimiser les performances sur chaque jeu sur le *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-deck-u...ance-settings/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, y a des rumeurs concernant les futures cartes *RTX 40XX* de cet été :

https://www.gameblog.fr/tech/ed/news...tx-4080-400894



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Comparaison entre rien, FSR 1.0 et FSR 2.0 pour *Deathloop* :

https://wccftech.com/deathloop-new-a...-over-fsr-1-0/



Spoiler Alert! 









*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Le thème d’*Elden Ring* en 15 styles de musique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-composer-r...they-all-rock/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les *dépenses dans les jeux vidéo sur mobiles* ont baissé de 6% globalement durant la dernière année fiscale :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...t-to-usd21-2bn

Doom Guy, Life in First Person, *les mémoires de John Romero*, sort le 10 Janvier aux USA :

https://www.pcgamer.com/john-romero-...oir-next-year/

« On a tout ce qu’il faut, merci monsieur le représentant, mais on a pas besoin de votre argent, passez votre chemin ». C’est en gros ce qu’a dit Yves Guillemot à propos d’*Ubisoft* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-ceo-...n-independent/

*FRVR* s’est payé le FPS free-to-play *Krunker.io* :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/12/f...er-krunker-io/



Spoiler Alert! 








Dans son rapport financier, *Ubisoft* souligne que 600 anciens employés sont revenus travailler pour eux … Bien étrange détail sur lequel appuyer … Comment ça, un langage codé pour dire que c’est moins pire qu’Activision-Blizzard ? :



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








La dernière bande-annonce pour la série *Resident Evil de Netflix*. Ça peut pas être pire que le dernier film … Ou ceux d’avant … Comment ça, oui ça peut ? :

https://www.pcgamer.com/netflix-reve...eries-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Konami* a gagné plein d’argent sur la dernière année fiscale (merci Yu-Gi-Oh) :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849169.html

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ent-to-usd626m

Les studios de développement *Criterion Games* et *Codemasters Cheshire* fusionnent pour travailler sur *Need For Speed*, dont le prochain épisode devrait d’ailleurs bientôt être officiellement annoncé :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050849163.html

*Wata*, qui note l’état des jeux vidéo de collection, et dont les magouilles ont été mises en lumière il y a quelques temps, est poursuivie pour avoir manipulé le cours des jeux rétro :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-game-market/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-graded-games/

Les sous-contractants de *Bioware* peuvent finalement continuer à travailler depuis chez eux :

https://www.thegamer.com/bioware-con...ork-from-home/

William Still est entraineur assistant du Stade de Reims et explique son succès par son entrainement sur *Football Manager* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-29-year...tball-manager/

Ben c’est plus facile de se la péter pour 7 millions de Detroit Become Human vendus que d’embaucher un avocat compétent apparemment :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849161.html

En plus de la statuette de *Tifa* … Y en a aussi une de *Cloud* :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...erature-400675


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Pour aider à comprendre la façon dont Twitter gère la vie privée … Ils ont sorti un jeu vidéo, *Twitter Data Dash* :

https://gizmodo.com/twitter-privacy-...ash-1848912387

*Disney+* atteint les 140 millions d’abonnés :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/di.../1100-6503372/

Bah oui, Matt Damon qui disait que tout le monde pouvait devenir riche grâce aux *cryptomonnaies* pendant une pub du super bowl, fallait pas y croire :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390290.html



Spoiler Alert! 








*Ruja Ingatova* vient d’être ajoutée à la liste des individus les plus recherchés par Europol pour avoir participé à un schéma de Ponzi de 4 milliards de dollars à basse de cryptomonnaies :



Spoiler Alert! 








Le fondateur des *NFT Azuki* a avoué dans un post avoir créé plusieurs autres projets qui se sont avérés être des arnaques à base de de rug-pull. Les NFT Azuki se vendent en ce moment entre 45.000 et 70.000 dollars :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=fou...past-rug-pulls

*OpenSea*, la place de vente de NFT, met en place un système pour détecter les faux NFT, avec des vrais gens :

https://gizmodo.com/nfts-crypto-open...kes-1848916239

Le cours de la stablecoin *Tether* se casse aussi (un peu) la gueule et passe en dessous du dollar. Le *Bitcoin* a perdu 11.2% en une journée et l’*Ethereum*, 19.9%. *Binance* suspend les échanges sur sa plateforme d’échange de cryptomonnaies pour une maintenance de 27h prévue … Tout va bien, vous inquiétez pas :

https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-price-et...ith-1848914849
Je vais mettre ça à, ça me fait plaisir :



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








*Meta-Facebook* est poursuivi pour … Trafic d’êtres humains au Kenya, rapport à Sama, une entreprise de sous-traitance pour la modération de contenu qui se foutait de pas mal de régulations comme l’obligation de verses des salaires à ses employés. Meta … appelle les employés maltraités à parler. Oui, ça m’a aussi surpris :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/blog-foru...-au-kenya.html

*Amazon* a porté plainte contre 3 entreprises qui vendent des avis positifs sur le site de vente :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...rauduleux.html

La *loi texane* interdisant aux réseaux sociaux « la censure de points de vue » est en application :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...appeals-court/

----------


## Sao

C'te pavé. Merci beaucoup les newseurs de l'extrême, vous êtes rayonnants.  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Les Assassin's Creed avec synchro au max et sans dégâts c'est un truc de fou quand même.  ::O:

----------


## KOUB

> Merki !





> C'te pavé. Merci beaucoup les newseurs de l'extrême, vous êtes rayonnants.


Merci pour les mercis, ça fait plaisir  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

Merci pour les news et pour le lien substack en début de post  :;):

----------


## Kimuji

> *Gunlock* est un schmup disponible en accès anticipé sur Steam, qui tente d'être Vampire Survivors dans l’espace


C'est Gunlock*ed*. Gunlock est quant à lui un shmup sorti en arcade en 1993.

Voilà c'est tout, vous pouvez continuer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le jeu de rallye en low poly mignon *art of rally* tease sa prochaine mise à jour gratuite, qui rajoutera notamment un nouveau pays avec 6 tracés supplémentaires : l'Indonésie.
Elle est annoncée pour "plus tard cette année".



https://store.steampowered.com/news/...37259429672014
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7fEPFQV_Q4



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Baalim

> Black is the new yellow.
> 
> Finalement, 2023 commence à s'annoncer de plus en plus timide question sorties de jv.


Entre les cartes graphiques à des prix délirants et les consoles en rupture de stock, je comprends qu'ils ne se précipitent pas  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour les mercis, ça fait plaisir


Je t'envoie une clé surprise... pour te remercier  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> je t'envoie une clé surprise... pour te remercier


Pour une fois je suis content que tu ne me "remercies" pas  :Sweat:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour une fois je suis content que tu ne me "remercies" pas


Ton heure viendra  :Fourbe: 
Le truc, c'est que je suis momentanément en rupture de stock pour pony world 3

----------


## pipoop

Il te reste pas un peu de stock du 2? ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Il te reste pas un peu de stock du 2?


C'est un best seller. Du coup, j'ai tout donné à hArvester... et j'ai pas vu de test chez Dystopeek  ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est un best seller. Du coup, j'ai tout donné à hArvester... et j'ai pas vu de test chez Dystopeek


Chut malheureux, ça nous sert de bizutage pour les nouveaux  :Sweat: 

Ah merde, j'en ai trop dit, bon ben c'est pas demain la veille qu'on va avoir des candidatures (qui ne sont pas fermées, sauf pour tes articles abondamment illustrés sur tes VN à boobs, on t'a déjà dit non  :tired:  ).

----------


## Flad

> Chut malheureux, ça nous sert de bizutage pour les nouveaux 
> 
> Ah merde, j'en ai trop dit, bon ben c'est pas demain la veille qu'on va avoir des candidatures (qui ne sont pas fermées, sauf pour tes articles abondamment illustrés sur tes VN à boobs, on t'a déjà dit non  ).


D'autant qu'une place s'est libérée  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Codemaster cheshire, ce sont eux qui ont fait Onrush et Dirt 5, un mauvais jeu et un moyen. Criterion ont fait des NFS pas très bons. C'est pas bon signe le mariage pour la licence


Deux parents moches peuvent pondre un beau bébé  ::P:

----------


## Strife

Tu parles en connaissance de cause ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu parles en connaissance de cause ?


Un peu, mes parents étaient beaux.

----------


## Baalim

> D'autant qu'une place s'est libérée


Vous avez des déserteurs ?  ::O:

----------


## runner

> Deux parents moches peuvent pondre un beau bébé


Tout dépend si le problème est héréditaire. ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Vous avez des déserteurs ?


non la porte de la cave est bien fermee
Il y as juste eu des...accidents malheureux
ou Flad a prit sa retraite

----------


## Croaker

Le trailer de Zenless Zone Zero (ZZZ) est arrivé.

Même si le look pompe pas mal le style Persona, ça me fait plus penser à Jet set radio. 
Ce serait un rogue like d'après les leaks, étrangement c'est taggé interdits au -16 (normalement les thèmes subversifs à la persona sont interdits en Chine, pas limités à un âge). En tout cas ça change beaucoup de l'esthétique Genshin, et ca n'est pas plus mal.

----------


## KOUB

> Merci pour les news et pour le lien substack en début de post


 :;): 




> C'est Gunlock*ed*. Gunlock est quant à lui un shmup sorti en arcade en 1993.


En effet.




> Je t'envoie une clé surprise... pour te remercier


 :tired: 

Bref,


Sincères salutations du vendredi 13 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...3-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Keymasher Ultimate* est un jeu gratuit sur itch.io dont le but est de tuer des machins qui roulent sur votre clavier :

https://www.pcgamer.com/use-nukes-an...sher-ultimate/

https://teagher.itch.io/keymasher-ultimate



Spoiler Alert! 








Le mode horde Echoing Nightmare est devenu permanent sur *Diablo 3* pour fêter son 10ème anniversaire :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-iii/echoing-nightmare

Le party-game *Rabbids: Adventure Party*, jusqu’ici exclusive à la Chine, sortira dans le monde entier sur les consoles d’ancienne génération et Stadia fin-Juin :

https://www.eurogamer.net/ubisofts-c...global-release



Spoiler Alert! 








4 images d’un hypothétique reboot de *Silent Hill* ont fuité sur internet … Et ont été supprimées par une plainte DMCA de Konami. Ceci est suspicieusement suspicieux :

https://www.pcgamer.com/silent-hill-...i-dmca-strike/

https://www.millenium.org/news/390332.html

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...ent-hill-game/

Project 1999 Green est un serveur *Everquest* où on joue comme il y a 20 ans, sans XP par microtransactions, en progressant tout en suant du sang, pleurant de la sueur et saignant des larmes. Et la guilde la plus puissante du serveur a décidé, pour le lol et le streamer, de réveiller le dragon au fond de la tombe du dormeur, ce qui fout un bordel monstre dans le jeu, puisque c’est un événement du jeu qui avait redéfini le monde. Les joueurs qui ne sont pas la guilde ne sont pas contents du tout :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/everquest...ar-old-dragon/

Présentation du nouvel action-RPG de HoYoverse, *Zenless Zone Zero*, qui sortira sur PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050849201.html



Spoiler Alert! 








3 nouveaux personnages arriveront sur *King Of Fighter XV* le 17 Mai :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050849197.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le prochain jeu qui arrivera dans le Nintendo Switch Online Deluxe sera *Kirby 64* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/k...050849189.html



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

C’est le jour d’une mise à jour pour le FPS multijoueur avec des dinosaures *Primal Carnage: Extinction* :

https://nofrag.com/primal-carnage-ex...res-sa-sortie/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur *Oxide Room 104* sortira le 17 Juin sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/oxide-room-104-un...able-creature/



Spoiler Alert! 








Quelque chose sera présenté le 17 Mai concernant *Arma* :

https://nofrag.com/bohemia-interacti...rma-le-17-mai/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’enquête horrifique *Charon’s Staircase* a été annoncé pour le 4ème trimestre 2022 sur PC :

https://noisypixel.net/charons-stair...-2022-release/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Novect* (The House in Fata Morgana) a annoncé le jeu au nom de code *Projet M* prévu pour un jour prochain sur Switch, PS4 et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/project-code-...ailer-opening/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le studio d’*Ubisoft Paris* travaille sur un AAA en monde-ouvert pas encore annoncé :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-paris-u...en-world-game/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Project CARS 4* est en développement et ne devrait sortir que sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/project-car...-de-127309.htm

*Skull & Bones* a été évalué en Corée du Sud :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-finally-near/

Square Enix a dit préparer pleins de trucs pour les *35 ans de la série Final Fantasy* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-coming-soon/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








*Sega* a dit qu’ils allaient sortir des tas de remakes, remasters et nouveaux jeux cette année fiscale (13 au total). À noter que le reboot de Crazy Taxi devrait sortir en 2024 ou 2025 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mes-this-year/

*Kalof Warzone Mobile* est en phase d’alpha fermée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...alpha-testing/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le tactical-RPG *Reverse Collapse: Code Name Bakery*, qui doit sortir sur Switch, PC, iOS et Android dans l’année :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/reve...hanics-trailer



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Deux vidéos concernant le développement du reboot de *Dead Space*, qui sortira le 27 Janvier 2023 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dead-...w-wip-footage/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle et montre des concept-arts de *Jedi Outcast* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/blogs/...edi-outcast-i-

Le rogue-tactical *Before The Last Hour*, présenté lors de l’AG French Direct, est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/las...g-deckbuilding



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur *Remnants of R'lyeh* est prévu pour le courant de l’année sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/rem...arine-malfamee

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ants_of_Rlyeh/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le DLC Knights Of The Mediterranean pour *Age Of Empires III: Definitive Edition* sortira le 26 Mai, et inclura deux nouveaux modes de jeux, Tycoon, « plus amical pour les casus », et Diplomacy :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/age...ndly-game-mode



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le DLC Knights Of The Mediterranean pour *Age Of Empires III: Definitive Edition* sortira le 26 Mai, et inclura deux nouveaux modes de jeux, Tycoon, « plus amical pour les casus », et Diplomacy :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/age...ndly-game-mode



Spoiler Alert! 








*Evil Dead: The Game* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gra...ame-is-out-now



Spoiler Alert! 








30 minutes de gameplay pour le RTS *Starship Troopers: Terran Command*, qui sort le 16 Juin sur PC :

https://www.eurogamer.net/and-heres-...terran-command



Spoiler Alert! 








30 minutes de gameplay encore pour le tactical *Stargate: Timekeepers* dont une bêta est prévue pour Juillet :

https://www.eurogamer.net/heres-half...epers-gameplay



Spoiler Alert! 








Une armurerie pour entreposer votre gros tas de loot va être bientôt disponible dans *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/assassins-c...lhalla/armoury



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (la date de sortie du roman préquel), l’extension Dragonflight de *World Of Warcraft* devrait sortir en Mars 2023 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/world-of-wa...t-release-date

Le développement du FPS multijouer *’83* est mis en pause par le studio Antimatter Games, le temps de sortir le FPS tactique *IGI: Origins* :

https://nofrag.com/antimatter-games-...r-igi-origins/



Spoiler Alert! 






Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes*, qui sort le 24 Juin sur Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/new-fire-embl...er-blue-lions/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Star Wars Jedi : Survivor*, la suite de Fallen Order, devrait sortir en Février ou Mars 2023 :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-wars-j...ebruary-march/

Pour les *25 ans de la série des Personna*, Atlus lance un sondage. Uniquement aux USA :

https://noisypixel.net/atlus-new-united-states-survey/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Voilà le contenu des 3DLC de la 1ère saison du Smash bros like *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl* :

https://www.actugaming.net/nickelode...ison-1-498003/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de plateformes *Kao the Kangaroo*, qui sort le 27 Mai sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.destructoid.com/kao-the-...-release-date/



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on apprend des trucs sur l’action RPG du futur *Dolmen* :

https://wccftech.com/dolmen-qa-the-s...dlss-and-xess/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les drivers Linux des *cartes graphiques Nvidia* sont maintenant open-source :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/GeFo...rs-open-source

Un système utilisant les enregistrements du rythme cardiaque pour forcer les joueurs à faire une pause si ils sont trop stressés a été breveté :

https://gamerant.com/patent-force-ga...-break-stress/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Square Enix* a gagné vraiment plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale. Ce sont les meilleurs résultats de son histoire mais le management pense que c’est pas encore assez, et continue à vouloir investir dans la blockchain et les NFT, histoire d’en perdre des paquets encore plus gros. On en sait d’ailleurs plus sur leurs plans. J’espère qu’ils gardent le nom de celui qui a ses idées quelque part, ça pourrait servir dans pas trop longtemps :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849193.html

https://www.actugaming.net/square-en...in-nft-497966/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=3cb3736d1feb

*Sega Sammy* a gagné plus d’argent que prévu la dernière année fiscale :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849185.html

https://noisypixel.net/yakuza-franch...its-worldwide/

https://noisypixel.net/sonic-the-hed...on-game-units/

https://noisypixel.net/persona-serie...its-worldwide/

Le court de la Smooth Love Potion, la monnaie d’*Axie Infininty*, le jeu de bestioles à NFT, est à 0.004$ :

https://kotaku.com/axie-infinity-cry...val-1848920116

Les contrats de travail temporaire de *Nintendo of America* auraient été et seraient encore probablement tous pourris. Doug Bowser, aucun lien parenté avec le méchant des Mario, enquête :

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-al...e-off-exploit/

https://www.thegamer.com/nintendo-pr...tract-workers/

La *Retro Arcade Collection* était une collection de jeux vidéo en abandonware vendus en *NFT*. Surtout des démos de jeux en fait. Et surtout « abandonware » ou si l’éditeur le donne maintenant gratuitement, comme Death Rally Classic sur Steam, ça ne veut pas dire que les droits sont à qui veut les prendre. Et donc, les NFT ont été retirés et les suivants retardés :

https://twitter.com/patrickklepek/st...99718563381249

https://www.vice.com/en/article/n7nx...y-deletes-them

L’éditeur *Curve Games* s’est payé le studio de développement *Fiddlesticks Games Limited* (Hue) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-hue-franchise

La *Switch* s’est maintenant plus vendue que la PS4 aux USA … Et *Elden Ring* a dépassé Kalof Vangard, mais pas *Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nguards-crown/

Keum Kang Seong Hyung, dit « *Gold river* », le directeur coréen bien-aimé de* Lost Ark*, quitte son poste pour des problèmes de santé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15747...rpg-coreen.htm

La *Video Game History Foundation* a retrouvé Van Mai, la femme ayant travaillé sur *Wabbit*, le premier jeu mettant en scène un personnage féminin :

https://www.polygon.com/23070918/van...ri-2600-wabbit



Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :
*

Bah finalement, il veut un peu réfléchir avant d’acheter *Twitter* (et l’action chute spectaculairement) :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/el...ondre-20220513



Spoiler Alert! 








Il va y avoir un cross-over entre *Magic The Gathering* et *Warhammer*. Tout Warhammer, c’est-à-dire Blood Bowl, Age of Sigmar et 40k, qui commence avec la sortie de 4 Decks Commander le 12 Août : 

https://www.pcgamer.com/magic-the-ga...s-well-as-40k/

Le *Salvador*, suite à l’idée de son président de reconnaitre le Bitcoin comme monnaie, est bien parti pour faire défaut sur sa dette :

https://www.pcgamer.com/el-salvadors...ke-a-disaster/

La *blockchain de Terra* a été arrêtée en raison de la chute vertigineuse des cours de ses monnaies et, je n’ai pas bien compris comment, mais ça a permis à des piratins de voler 13.5 millions de $ du protocole Venus. Les liens doivent expliquer ce qui s’est passé :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=une...ther-platforms

À partir du 28 mai 2022, une *directive européenne* encadrera la déclaration de promotion sur internet, et surtout le gonflage des prix pour présenter des machins comme soldés :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/6...ne-bientot-fin

Microsoft a présenté *Microsoft Edge Secure Network*, sa solution VPN qui sera intégrée au navigateur Edge :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/mic...e-2056238.html

*StartPlaying* est une compagnie qui a créé une plateforme pour que les rôlistes puissent se trouver une table ou louer un maitre de jeu :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/13/s...ngeon-masters/

Une suite de *This Is Spinal Tap* est en développement :

https://www.gamesradar.com/spinal-ta...ounced-sequel/

----------


## Ruvon

Quand ils sont bourrés chez Activision-Blizzard, ils ne font pas semblant. Vivement les points de diversité à gagner dans des lootbox.

https://www.fanbyte.com/news/activis...rsity-metrics/








> alors que l'entreprise a désespérément besoin d'apporter des changements fondamentaux dans la façon dont elle embauche et traite les employés, je dirais que la solution n'est pas de créer et de rendre public un outil qui réduit la conception de la diversité à des mesures prédéfinies.
> 
> Et pourtant, c'est un peu ce que King est en train de faire selon un billet de blog publié hier sur le site d'*Activision-Blizzard*. L'idée est que les employés de King - de leur propre aveu, en dehors des heures de travail - ont créé un outil qui décompose les attributs des personnages et les évalue en fonction de leur diversité. L'idée, selon le post, est de se prémunir "contre les préjugés et les exclusions inconscientes lors de la création de leurs jeux et de leurs personnages".
> 
> Ces métriques énumérées sont la culture, la race, l'âge, les capacités cognitives, les capacités physiques, le type de corps, les caractéristiques faciales/la beauté, l'identité de genre, l'orientation sexuelle et le milieu socio-économique.
> 
> Si l'on prend l'exemple du personnage d'Overwatch, Ana, elle a des points dans les domaines de la culture, de la race, de l'âge, des capacités physiques et de l'identité sexuelle. Essentiellement, l'outil semble partir de l'idée qu'un personnage masculin blanc cis hétérosexuel est la valeur par défaut et que les facteurs qui s'en éloignent sont essentiellement des points de diversité, ce qui est une hypothèse légèrement problématique à codifier, même si elle a tendance à fonctionner de cette façon dans la pratique. Idéalement, des décennies de mauvais résultats ne devraient pas créer un défaut, mais plutôt être reconnus comme inutilement omniprésents.
> 
> C'est... inconfortable. Principalement parce que cela semble symboliser l'échec de comprendre qu'une solution plus simple existe, consistant à embaucher et à écouter des concepteurs d'horizons divers. Les intégrer dans une équipe est une chose, prendre en compte leurs commentaires ou les laisser diriger des conceptions et des équipes en est une autre, et cet outil n'aide que de la manière la plus bizarre et la plus dystopique. Une nouvelle fois, [Activision-Blizzard] se concentre sur des résultats quantifiables plutôt que de réfléchir aux raisons de ces résultats.
> ...

----------


## Aza

::O:   ::O:

----------


## Strife

Parfois je regrette mon amstrad avec sa bouillie de pixels.

----------


## nefrem

> Le jeu de rallye en low poly mignon *art of rally* tease sa prochaine mise à jour gratuite, qui rajoutera notamment un nouveau pays avec 6 tracés supplémentaires : l'Indonésie.


Oui oui oui  ::wub:: 




> Quand ils sont bourrés chez Activision-Blizzard, ils ne font pas semblant. Vivement les points de diversité à gagner dans des lootbox.


J'essaie de comprendre ? C'est un outil pour dire qu'il y a trop de blancs, trop de noirs, trop de roux, trop d'hétéros, trop de filles, trop de mecs, trop de castors dans un jeu ?
Moi par exemple je trouve qu'il y a trop de castors dans Timberborn...

----------


## Aza

Dans les équipes de l'entreprise si j'ai bien lu... Classer les gens par ethnies ou autre, ça vous rappelle rien ? ...

----------


## pipoop

Non quoi?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Dans les équipes de l'entreprise si j'ai bien lu... Classer les gens par ethnies ou autre, ça vous rappelle rien ? ...


Aux US le fichage ethnique est autorisé et même largement banalisé, à l'opposé de la conception française sur le sujet.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Dans les équipes de l'entreprise si j'ai bien lu... Classer les gens par ethnies ou autre, ça vous rappelle rien ? ...


Oui la société dans son ensemble, où tu es jugé et classé en fonction de ton genre, de ta couleur de peau, de ta religion, de ton physique, de tes diplômes...

----------


## Franky Mikey

On apprend des trucs ici, c'est bien.  :Pouah:

----------


## Kriegor

C'est juste un moyen comme un autre pour eux d'éviter que le cast soit trop biaisé et ça va encore servir de prétexte à la fachosphère pour crier au racisme anti-hommes blancs cis hétéro. C'est la combien, 100eme shitstorm sur le fait qu'Overwatch soit un jeu inclusif ? Le cast parle de lui-même je pense.

----------


## jilbi

> Il va y avoir un cross-over entre *Magic The Gathering* et *Warhammer*. Tout Warhammer, c’est-à-dire Blood Bowl, Age of Sigmar et 40k, qui commence avec la sortie de 4 Decks Commander le 12 Août : 
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/magic-the-ga...s-well-as-40k/


 :Cafe1: 
Ok, imaginez un cartel specialisé dans la cocaine s'allier à un cartel specialisé dans l'heroine, pour creer une super drogue .
J'ai peur  ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

> Ok, imaginez un cartel specialisé dans la cocaine s'allier à un cartel specialisé dans l'heroine, pour creer une super drogue .
> J'ai peur


Rappelez-vous :

----------


## Eloso

Heroes don't do drugs!... except for drugsman I guess

----------


## Aza

> Ok, imaginez un cartel specialisé dans la cocaine s'allier à un cartel specialisé dans l'heroine, pour creer une super drogue .
> J'ai peur


J'avoue ça peut être excellent  ::love::

----------


## jilbi

Merci pour les encouragements (sauf toi Aza  :tired:  ), je resterais fort, je ne replongerais pas dans Magic!

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est juste un moyen comme un autre pour eux d'éviter que le cast soit trop biaisé et ça va encore servir de prétexte à la fachosphère pour crier au racisme anti-hommes blancs cis hétéro. C'est la combien, 100eme shitstorm sur le fait qu'Overwatch soit un jeu inclusif ? Le cast parle de lui-même je pense.


Mais du coup c'est pas un peu bancal d'utiliser une méthode qui consiste à cocher les case du bingo inclusivité ?
Moi ça me donne plus l'impression qu'ils font ça pour ne pas se prendre une shitstorm justement. On est encore loin de la prise de conscience et de la volonté sincère d'apporter une variété de genre et d'origine aux médias concernés.

----------


## Kriegor

> Mais du coup c'est pas un peu bancal d'utiliser une méthode qui consiste à cocher les case du bingo inclusivité ?
> Moi ça me donne plus l'impression qu'ils font ça pour ne pas se prendre une shitstorm justement. On est encore loin de la prise de conscience et de la volonté sincère d'apporter une variété de genre et d'origine aux médias concernés.


C'est une prise de conscience que si tu n'y fais pas consciemment attention, tu ne fais que reproduire les stéréotypes qui t'ont influencé. Un jour, on n'aura plus besoin de se dire "alors est-ce que mes femmes ne sont pas toutes des jeunettes belles et soumises, est-ce qu'elles ont au moins une conversation avec une autre femme qui ne tourne pas autour d'un homme, est-ce que mes noirs ne sont pas tous des 2nd rôles rigolos ou des méchants très physiques, est-ce que mes gays ne sont pas des fofolles en arrière plan ?". Là oui on pourra écrire "non mais sérieux, ils cochent des cases, ils ne peuvent pas se laisser porter par l'inspiration ?". En attendant, chacun met en place les outils qui l'aident. C'est paradoxal mais ce genre de catégorisation permet d'éviter que les persos ne soient trop définis par leur genre, origine, sexualité etc. Ca se pratique déjà beaucoup dans l'animation pour les petits (en France). Même et en particulier par les autrices.

----------


## Sharn

Du coup un bi c'est combien sur l'échelle de l'orientation sexuelle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Il n'empêche que ça a très bien marché pour François Pignon dans Le Placard.

----------


## Kriegor

> Du coup un bi c'est combien sur l'échelle de l'orientation sexuelle ?


C'est la note maximale.

----------


## pipoop

J'aimerais tellement voir la gueule du personnage quand tu pousse tous les taquets a fond ::wacko::

----------


## Silver

Concernant les quotas de représentativité des minorités dans les productions artistiques, c'est quelque chose qu'on voit plus dans le cinéma et la télévision depuis les années 1990, principalement aux États-Unis mais aussi dans les anciens empires coloniaux.

On a un tour des lieux intéressant à lire sur ce sujet par l'INA :
_"La représentation des minorités au cinéma : état des lieux international"_ (2016)
https://larevuedesmedias.ina.fr/la-r...-international

Ça donne aussi de longues lectures sur le sujet, si on cherche par exemple à faire des parallèles avec le cinéma français :
_"La représentation cinématographique de l'ethnicité en France : stigmatisation, reconnaissance et banalisation‪"_ (2003)
https://www.cairn.info/revue-questio...2-page-127.htm

Après, faut-il aller jusqu'à donner des notes différentes à des personnages en fonction de leur ethnicité ou de leur genre ? Ça c'est une question qui n'est pas abordée dans ces analyses.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> J'aimerais tellement voir la gueule du personnage quand tu pousse tous les taquets a fond


Une chercheuse noire bisexuelle de 60 ans qui a subi une opération de changement de sexe 10 ans auparavant.

----------


## Momock

> Une chercheuse noire bisexuelle de 60 ans qui a subi une opération de changement de sexe 10 ans auparavant.


Ah, je vois qu'on a affaire à un capacitiste. Monsieur le Nazi, je ne vous salue pas!

----------


## Kriegor

Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle avait ses deux bras.

----------


## Momock

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat!

----------


## akaraziel

> Après, faut-il aller jusqu'à donner des notes différentes à des personnages en fonction de leur ethnicité ou de leur genre ? Ça c'est une question qui n'est pas abordée dans ces analyses.


C'est clairement ce qui me gêne dans cet outil. Enfin moi ça me ferait chier qu'on m’attribue des points en fonction de ce que je suis, ou même simplement qu'on me représente parce qu'il faut absolument cocher des cases. 
J'assimile ça comme de la fausse tolérance dont le but premier est de vendre plus et/ou de gagner des points popularité (et donc vendre).

Faire du clientélisme sur l'origine ou le genre, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de trouver ça malsain sur le fond.

----------


## Kriegor

C'est une note de diversité, pas une note de valeur. Je doute que le but de cette méthode est de concevoir des personnages qui ont la note maximum (c'est râpé si c'est le cas). J'ai plus l'impression que c'est pour inciter à se poser ces questions à chaque fois. Quand tu regardes le roster d'Overwatch, tu constates qu'effectivement, il mixe les cultures, les genres, les âges etc. comme peu de jeux avant lui, en particulier chez Blizz.

Le truc c'est qu'on a toujours conçu des persos d'une certaine origine, d'un certain genre, d'une certaine orientation, dans le but de vendre plus. Dans les années 90, on raillait l'homogénéité des héros de jv. Et les devs blâmaient le marketing. Si aujourd'hui, pour vendre, il faut qu'ils soient moins homogènes, tant mieux. Surtout qu'on a encore beaucoup de jeux vidéo avec des hommes blancs cis-hétéro sur le devant de la scène. Dans un topic voisin, ça se chamaille pour savoir qui de The Witcher 3 ou de Breath of the Wild est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps. Un jeu comme LOL, Overwatch, Rainbow Six Siege etc. a une volonté de proposer un grand nombre d'avatars à ses joueurs, autant qu'ils soient inclusifs non ?

----------


## Momock

Le principal problème que j'ai avec la "diversité" c'est pas la diversité en soi, c'est tout le bagage culturel qui va avec: c'est un concept totalement occidentalo-centré, avec toutes les "valeurs" qui vont avec et qui se verront probablement représentées dans le jeu qui inclue cette diversité, incompatibles avec toute autre culture qu'elle soit réelle ou imaginaire. Alors que ce que j'attends d'un JV c'est plutôt de m'immerger dans des univers historiques ou pseudo-historiques les plus crédibles possible, ou bien un maximum de dépaysement, si possible découvrir des mondes alien où l'on se comporte très différement avec des valeurs étranges auxquelles devoir m'adapter, ou mieux encore incarner un de ses habitants et "faire comme si" ces valeurs étaient naturellement les miennes, sans qu'on vienne derrière me marteler "le message" au cas ou j'oublierai que je suis en train de jouer à un JV. 

Un bon exemple de ça, qui coche toutes les cases de la diversité, serait l'excellent Paradise Killer, qui nous largue dans un univers abominable fait de sacrifices humains massifs pour réveiller des démons anciens et de mondes entiers qu'on reset à chaque fois que ça foire, mais qui pour tout le monde est tout à fait normal (et d'ailleurs tu ne serais pas un peu extrémiste de vouloir du changement?) Le meilleur dans tout ça étant qu'à aucun moment dans nos options de dialogue on a des répliques qui remettent en cause fondamentalement le système, parceque ces répliques feraient de ton perso un self-insert qui dirait ce que toi tu dirais face à ce que tu vois, et qu'on a décidé que non, tu vas roleplay ce perso imposé, membre des forces de l'ordre qui plus est.

Un horrible exemple serait Tyranny, qui échoue totalement à faire croire en son monde antique avec ses persos et dialogues qui parraîssent tout droit sortis d'une AG d'uni californienne. Chez Obsidian on est visiblement pas capables de se sortir du carcan culturel américain pour proposer quelque-chose de différent.

----------


## runner



----------


## akaraziel

Beh j'ai pas écris le contraire. La diversité c'est bien.

Par contre ce serait moins artificiel que l'origine ou le genre soit un choix artistique/scénaristique plutôt qu'une case à cocher, et du coup j'ai pas l'impression que ça laisse plus de liberté aux devs si on leur impose justement d'inclure telle ou telle caractéristique.

Encore une fois, sur la forme ça a l'air d'être un pas en avant et ce serait bien si sur le fond ce n'était pas pour se faire du fric sur le dos des personnes concernées.






> Le principal problème que j'ai avec la "diversité" c'est pas la diversité en soi, c'est tout le bagage culturel qui va avec: c'est un concept totalement occidentalo-centré, avec toutes les "valeurs" qui vont avec et qui se verront probablement représentées dans le jeu qui inclue cette diversité, incompatibles avec toute autre culture qu'elle soit réelle ou imaginaire. Alors que ce que j'attends d'un JV c'est plutôt de m'immerger dans des univers historiques ou pseudo-historiques les plus crédibles possible, ou bien un maximum de dépaysement, si possible découvrir des mondes alien où l'on se comporte très différement avec des valeurs étranges auxquelles devoir m'adapter, ou mieux encore incarner un de ses habitants et "faire comme si" ces valeurs étaient naturellement les miennes, sans qu'on vienne derrière me marteler "le message" au cas ou j'oublierai que je suis en train de jouer à un JV.
> 
> Un bon exemple de ça, qui coche toutes les cases de la diversité, serait l'excellent Paradise Killer, qui nous largue dans un univers abominable fait de sacrifices humains massifs pour réveiller des démons anciens et de mondes entiers qu'on reset à chaque fois que ça foire, mais qui pour tout le monde est tout à fait normal (et d'ailleurs tu ne serais pas un peu extrémiste de vouloir du changement?) Le meilleur dans tout ça étant qu'à aucun moment dans nos options de dialogue on a des répliques qui remettent en cause fondamentalement le système, parceque ces répliques feraient de ton perso un self-insert qui dirait ce que toi tu dirais face à ce que tu vois, et qu'on a décidé que non, tu vas roleplay ce perso imposé, membre des forces de l'ordre qui plus est.
> 
> Un horrible exemple serait Tyranny, qui échoue totalement à faire croire en son monde antique avec ses persos et dialogues qui parraîssent tout droit sortis d'une AG d'uni californienne. Chez Obsidian on est visiblement pas capables de se sortir du carcan culturel américain pour proposer quelque-chose de différent.


Voilà. (et faut que je me renseigne sur Paradise Killer  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Sharn

T'as 2 choses qui se croisent:
- une envie des personnes achetant des jv et autres bien culturels de se voir représenté au moins de temps à autre
- une nouvelle manne marketing permettant du ciblage plus facile ou qui se trouvait absent des campagnes traditionnels. Bref, de nouveaux canaux de croissance potentiels.

----------


## Momock

> Voilà. (et faut que je me renseigne sur Paradise Killer  ).


Une fois que t'y auras joué tu pourras nous dire s'il sagit d'un clone de Banjo-Kazooie ou d'Ace Attorney!  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Une fois que t'y auras joué tu pourras nous dire s'il sagit d'un clone de Banjo-Kazooie ou d'Ace Attorney!


De Crash Bandicoot

----------


## Kriegor

C'est pas un VN ?

----------


## akaraziel

> Une fois que t'y auras joué tu pourras nous dire s'il sagit d'un clone de Banjo-Kazooie ou d'Ace Attorney!


Pas sûr que la référence soit encore comprise d'ici là.  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi 14 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...4-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Tin Can* est un jeu de survie dans une capsule spatiale, avec une démo jouable, sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/repair-your-...-survival-sim/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1315980/Tin_Can/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (des gens tirant des conclusions de trucs dataminés), il y aurait dû y avoir des factions dans *Elden Ring*, comme dans Dark souls :

https://www.pcgamer.com/datamined-co...ke-dark-souls/

*Loopmancer* est un roguelike qui doit sortira dans l’année sur Steam, où une démo jouable est disponible :

https://kotaku.com/loopmancer-cyberp...adv-1848923492

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1650810/Loopmancer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur *The Fabulous Fear Machine* est prévu pour sortir cet été :

https://www.thegamer.com/the-fabulou...racon-preview/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le hack’n slash *Warriors Orochi 3 Ultimate Definitive Edition* a été évalué en Australie :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/warr...d-in-australia

Le 16 Mai sera le jour de la mise à jour Operation: Glasshouse pour le FPS *Insurgency: 
Sandstorm*, avec surtout une nouvelle carte :

https://nofrag.com/operation-glassho...ble-le-16-mai/



Spoiler Alert! 








Il se passe des trucs du côté de l’ARG d’*AI: The Somnium Files – Nirvana Initiative* :

https://noisypixel.net/nirvana-initi...st-went-feral/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le problème de bots dans *Team Fortress 2* devient de pire en pire, avec les bots tuant les vrais joueurs dès qu’ils sortent de leurs bases, ou se débrouillant pour les faire virer des serveurs casual. Vous vous dites que tout le monde se fout de Team Fortress 2 ? le dernier pic de joueurs simultanés était à 74.446. Veuillez ramasser la bave d’envie des bouches de Battlefield 20432 et Marvel’s Avengers s’il vous plait. Et évacuer le cadavre de Babylon’s Fall, il commence à sentir. Pour ce dernier d’ailleurs, des gens de Numerama y ont joué et … :

https://gamerant.com/team-fortress-2-overrun-bots/

https://steamcharts.com/app/440



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...jouez-pas.html

Le remake de *Dead Space* est plus joli que l’original :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/dead-space-...023-127318.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 






Le jeu d’horreur du futur de PUBG : BG, *The Callisto Protocol*, sera présenté la semaine prochaine :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-callist...col/reveal-may



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG *The Wayward Realms*, qui se prépsente comme la suite spirituelle de Daggerfall, et qui est en préproduction chez OnceLost Games, fondés pas des anciens de Bethesda, cherche des investisseurs :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-wayward...ng-kickstarter



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Un jeu de flipper gratuit sur le thème de *Blood Machines* (le film) :

https://fr.ign.com/blood-machines/59...e-productivite



Spoiler Alert! 








https://vpinworkshop.com/bm/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Midnight Suns*, le XCOM Marvel avec des cartes, a été évaluée en Corée du Sud :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/marvel-midn...release-rating

Vous vous demandiez pourquoi le DLC et la version next-gen de *Furi* ne sortirait pas sur Xbox ? Parce que l’équipe de développement est constituée de 12 personnes. Et parce que le jeu n’est pas sur le Game Pass :

https://www.vice.com/en/article/4awz...changing-games

*Bloober Team* a pitché un jeu Alien au moyen-âge :

https://wccftech.com/bloober-team-wa...e-middle-ages/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’horreur asymétrique *Texas Chainsaw Massacre*, qui compare le jeu au film :

https://www.gamesradar.com/check-out...rom-the-movie/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une présentation powerpoint du marketing), l’annonce du futur d’Arma du 17 Mai, c’est *Arma 4* et *Arma Reforger*, une « pré-version » d’Arma 4, qui sortirait sur PC mais aussi sur toutes les consoles sauf la Switch :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...g-to-consoles/

Un demake d’*Horizon Zero Dawn* sur PS1, parce que :

https://www.thegamer.com/horizon-zero-dawn-ps1-demake/

Alors … Hum … Comment dire … Jenny Robot est l’un des personnages qui va arriver en DLC dans le Smash Bros.-like *Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl* … Et donc … Heu … Y a des phrases de présentation avant les début de combat … Et elle en a une … qui a rappelé à certains pervers … Une parodie hentaï … Demandez à Monsieur B. de vous expliquer si vous savez pas … Et donc, la phrase va être supprimée. Non, il n’y pas de lien vers la parodie dans l’article :

https://www.thegamer.com/nickelodeon...like-my-brain/

Une mise à jour non-officielle pour corriger les bugs de *Mass Effect 2 Legendary Edition* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/ma...fficial-patch/

https://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect...ab=description

Une nouvelle démo de l’*Unreal Engine 5*, par Quixel :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...e-5-demo-reel/



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle de scandales de championnats *League Of Legend* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390363.html

La loterie des locations de *Final Fantasy XIV* aura lieu dans le mois, avec un test qui commence ce Lundi :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/final-fanta...ry-return-date


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

L’artiste *Mark Scicluna* fait des couvertures de BD façon EC Comics, mais pour des jeux vidéo. Et c’’est bien classe :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-comics-400575

https://www.markscicluna.com/video-g...-book-mashups/



*Square Enix* veut acheter ou créer de nouveaux studios de développement :

https://gamerant.com/square-enix-acquiring-studios/

*Square Enix* confirme être en procès avec Yuji Naka … Et conseille toujours de jouer à B*alan Wonderland*. Avec assurance … Ne faites pas ça :

https://www.destructoid.com/square-e...nt-confidence/

*Remedy* a gagné plein d’argent lors du dernier trimestre fiscal. Et prévoit de sortir plein de jeux entre 2023 et 2025 :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...during-q1-2022

https://wccftech.com/control-vanguar...-2023-to-2025/

*Capcom* a changé les directives pour les tournois de son jeu de bagarre *Street Fighter V* en … écoutant sa communauté, c’est-à-dire en ne réclamant pas le copyright de toutes les vidéos prises pendant un tournois, le cash-pool est maintenant limité à 10.000$ par tournoi (et plus 2000$ par tournoi et 10.000 au total, pour tous les tournois, pas an), les organisateurs peuvent vendre des tickets au public mais pas faire de profits, etc … :

https://www.destructoid.com/capcom-r...se-guidelines/

*King*, la troisième partie d’*Activision-Blizzard*, a présenté un outil pour quantifier la diversité de ses personnages … ça va tellement leur péter à la gueule … :

*EDIT :* ça leur a pété à la gueule.

*EDIT :* L’outil n’est pas encore utilisé et ne le sera pas selon Activision Blizzard.

https://www.gamesradar.com/activisio...ems-with-math/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ac.../1100-6503462/

https://kotaku.com/activision-blizza...-of-1848924832

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/act...after-backlash

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=2f696f323de0

2 parfums basés sur des personnages de la série *Yakuza*. Je me suis toujours demandé comment les parfumeurs pouvaient faire correspondre une fragrance à une personne, encore plus quand elle est fictive. Et je me dis aussi que la plupart des personnages principaux des jeux d’action devrait sentir la sueur et cette odeur caractéristique de la personne qui ne s’est pas lavée depuis deux mois :

https://noisypixel.net/yakuza-reveal...-2-fragrances/

https://noisypixel.net/wp-content/up...4x576.png.webp

*Paradox Interactive* aussi veut acheter des studios de développement :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/paradox-acq...strategy-games


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Deuxième bande-annonce pour la série *Resident Evil de Netflix* … Mmmmh … Je commence à devenir curieux :

https://gamerant.com/resident-evil-s...ler-2-netflix/

Et c’est parti pour les théories complotistes expliquant l’époustouflante *chute des cryptomonnaies*. Rien à voir avec le fait que leurs valeurs venaient uniquement de la spéculation … Ou les failles dans les algorithmes stabilisateurs des stablecoins ou encore l’inflation :

https://journalducoin.com/bitcoin/te...machiavelique/

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...s_5135878.html

Un article en accès libre du Monde sur les *20 ans d’eMule* :

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...8_4408996.html

Pour expliquer le plantage de la *blockchain Terra*, et surtout pourquoi tout se pète la gueule à sa suite, un fil twitter à dérouler. Mais sinon, qui croit encore à une promesse de rendement de 20% par an ? :

https://twitter.com/knifefight/statu...46449914105856

----------


## Supergounou

> *Capcom* a changé les directives pour les tournois de son jeu de bagarre *Street Fighter V* en … écoutant sa communauté, c’est-à-dire en ne réclamant pas le copyright de toutes les vidéos prises pendant un tournois, le cash-pool est maintenant limité à 10.000$ par tournoi (et plus 2000$ par tournoi et 10.000 au total, pour tous les tournois, pas an), les organisateurs peuvent vendre des tickets au public mais pas faire de profits, etc …


C'est marrant ça. Souvent on ne sait en fait rien des conditions qui entourent les tournois esports. Genre là, je suis étonné de voir ces changements, je pensais vraiment que c'était déjà comme ça de base.

----------


## Sannom

Après j'ai l'impression que les jeux de combat et les tournois associés ont une place à part dans l'esport.

----------


## Supergounou

> Après j'ai l'impression que les jeux de combat et les tournois associés ont une place à part dans l'esport.


Oui c'est vrai, c'est vraiment la catégorie underdog de l'esport.

----------


## wcxd

> C'est marrant ça. Souvent on ne sait en fait rien des conditions qui entourent les tournois esports. Genre là, je suis étonné de voir ces changements, je pensais vraiment que c'était déjà comme ça de base.


En fait c'était non encadré jusqu'à présent. Puis Capcom a annoncé il y a quelques mois toute une série de directives à mettre en place, qui étaient bien trop sévères et limitantes pour les organisateurs de tournois. 
Du coup ça n'a pas manqué, la communauté a hurlé, et bonne surprise, Capcom a réagi positivement en revoyant sa position sur le sujet.

----------


## Supergounou

> En fait c'était non encadré jusqu'à présent. Puis Capcom a annoncé il y a quelques mois toute une série de directives à mettre en place, qui étaient bien trop sévères et limitantes pour les organisateurs de tournois. 
> Du coup ça n'a pas manqué, la communauté a hurlé, et bonne surprise, Capcom a réagi positivement en revoyant sa position sur le sujet.


Ok, merci pour ces précisions  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Si vous vous demandiez comment *Alan Wake Remastered* s'était vendu depuis sa sortie en octobre 2021, tout support confondu, la réponse est claire : pas assez.

https://exputer.com/news/games/alan-...yalty-revenue/




> “We had no royalty revenue from Alan Wake Remastered during the first quarter as Epic Games Publishing has yet to recoup its development and marketing expenses for the game” Remedy, 31 mars 2022


https://investors.remedygames.com/an...-game-roadmap/

----------


## parpaingue

Tu peux upgrader les modèles et les textures autant que tu veux, un mauvais jeu reste un mauvais jeu... Sans l'effet wow de l'époque ça devient plus dur à vendre. Y a aussi la question de combien ils ont mis dedans par rapport au résultat.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Est-ce qu'on peut plus ou moins savoir si Embracer Group fera un bon usage de toutes le spropiétés intellectuelles achetées à Square Enix? Tomb Raider, Deus Ex, Thief, Legacy of Kain?J'espère ne pas voir ces séries prendre la poussière ou être corrompues par du gaas pour moutons ou des jeux mobiles à la con, mais je ne connais pas bien la direction que cette société va prendre.

----------


## Franky Mikey

On lui dit, pour ce que Square Enix faisait avec ces licences depuis des années ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Kriegor

> On lui dit, pour ce que Square Enix faisait avec ces licences depuis des années ?


Non, il y a des vérités qu'il vaut mieux taire. On ne sait pas comment il réagirait.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche 15 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...5-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un *State Of Play* pourrait avoir lieu lors de la première semaine de Juin :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...-psvr-2-401011

Voilà les nouveaux anciens emblèmes des maisons qui seront utilisés dans *Hogwarts Legacy* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390376.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (les fieffés dataminers de SteamD :B): , *Valve* travaille sur … Un jeu de quizz modifiable :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam/quiz-game

Où on parle des prochaines cartes de *Post Scriptum* :

https://nofrag.com/post-scriptum-par...utures-cartes/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de plus ou moins gestion *My Lovely Wife* sortira en Juin sur PC et Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/my-lovely-wif...ler-june-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de plateformes *The Library of Babel* sortira dans l’année sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/the-library-o...-trailer-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le visual novel horrifique *Who Is The Red Queen?* sortira dans l’année sur Steam en version améliorée. Une autre version est disponible sur itch.io depuis un moment :

https://noisypixel.net/4noki-develop...anced-edition/



Spoiler Alert! 








Du gameplay pour les pokémons de contrebande avec trop de noms différents *Digimon Survive*, qui sort le 29 Juillet sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://noisypixel.net/digimon-survi...eplay-footage/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’aventures *Hazel Sky* sortira en Juin sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.actugaming.net/hazel-sky...n-2022-498238/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon Regis Fils-aime, quelqu’un, quelque part dans les bureaux de Nintendo, probablement au sous-sol, dans un bureau poussiéreux, avec un néon qui clignote, travaille sur une idée pour sortir un nouveau *F-Zero* :

https://gamerant.com/f-zero-return-r...eory-comments/

10 millions de joueurs pour le jeu de bagarre *Naruto to Boruto: Shinobi Striker*, d’où l’annonce d’une 5ème saison et une roadmap pour 2022 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/na...ass-pour-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 









Des images d’un jeu *Scarface 2* ont été trouvées en ligne :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...merged-online/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les jeux *Gears of War* pourraient bien être remasterisés et ressortir dans une collection comme la Master Chief Collection :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-its-claimed/

Le hack’n slash *The Legend of Tianding*, disponible sur Switch et PC, avec une démo jouable sur Steam va recevoir gratuitement un mode boss rush, tout en sortant sur PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/the-...ss-rush-update

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...d_of_Tianding/

Le visual novel *fault – StP – LIGHTKRAVTE* a été annoncé sur PC pour le 27 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/faul...nounced-for-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Un mod pour mettre le système de Némésis de Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor dans *Skyrim* est en préparation. WB Games a breveté le système donc … wait and see :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-elder-s...im/mod-nemesis


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

La compagnie *Gulikit*, qui fait des manettes de jeux, dit avoir fabriqué un stick … qui ne drifte jamais :

https://gamerant.com/switch-controll...rift-gullikit/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Les développeurs d’*Overwatch* disent ne pas avoir utiliser l’outil chelou de King concernant la quantification de la diversité des personnages :

https://www.pcgamer.com/overwatch-cr...ersity-charts/

Plusieurs jeux PS3 (Ratatouille, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2) apparaissent à 99.99$ sur le PlayStation Store, probablement en vue de leurs prochaines intégrations dans le *PS Now* :

https://www.thegamer.com/ratatouille...ensive-ps-now/



Spoiler Alert! 








La rétrocompatibilité Xbox c’est cool, sauf que sur *Star Wars: The Force Unleashed*, c’est quand même tout flou. Et le flou qui bouge, ça donne envie de vomir apparemment :

https://www.thegamer.com/star-wars-t...y-motion-blur/

https://www.reddit.com/r/xboxone/com...tm_term=un6ss5

Les prix dans le monde de *Salt and Sacrifice* ont changé partout, avec de nombreuses augmentations et une réduction notable en Grande-Bretagne. C’est dû à l’alignement des prix de l’Epic Games Store sur ceux de la PlayStation :

https://www.eurogamer.net/salt-and-s...some-countries


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Plus de gens bien informés ou pas confirment qu’*Apple* va adopter l’USB-C :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/957547...ort-usb-c.html



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Vous vous souvenez du *Onecoin*, la cryptomonnaie dans blockchain … Oui, la pyramide de Ponzi :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...r-europol.html

----------


## runner

> Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les jeux *Gears of War* pourraient bien être remasterisés et ressortir dans une collection comme la Master Chief Collection :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...t-its-claimed/


Il y en a pas déjà eu au moins pour le 1?

----------


## Supergounou

> Les prix dans le monde de *Salt and Sacrifice* ont changé partout, avec de nombreuses augmentations et une réduction notable en Grande-Bretagne. C’est dû à l’alignement des prix de l’Epic Games Store sur ceux de la PlayStation


Je commence à comprendre la technique de Epic sur comment supporter les développeurs plutôt que les joueurs. Pas sûr que ça fonctionne par contre.

----------


## Silver

Je ne sais pas si cette vidéo est passée. Le club d'e-sport norvégien https://apeks.gg/ a sorti une campagne "Don't change your name, change the game!" pour soutenir les joueuses qui se font harceler dans les jeux vidéo.

La version sous-titrée en français par Culture Pub :



L'originale :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6dHMmsKmrc

Le message est assez efficace.  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne sais pas si cette vidéo est passée. Le club d'e-sport norvégien https://apeks.gg/ a sorti une campagne "Don't change your name, change the game!" pour soutenir les joueuses qui se font harceler dans les jeux vidéo.
> 
> La version sous-titrée en français par Culture Pub :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MvJoy44vbA
> 
> L'originale :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6dHMmsKmrc
> 
> Le message est assez efficace.


Dimanche dernier sur ce topic, et ça avait donné deux pages de débat sur "à quel âge on est sexiste"  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Dimanche dernier sur ce topic, et ça avait donné deux pages de débat sur "à quel âge on est sexiste"


Et du coup on naît sexiste ou on le devient ? Vous avez deux heures (pages).  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Oui.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

le message est si grand que je n'arrive pas à dérouler vers le bas, peut-être un bug de firefox, j'utilise ublock origin et un adblocker special twitch.

Edit: ah ça y est ça se débloque.

----------


## Kimuji

> Un horrible exemple serait Tyranny, qui échoue totalement à faire croire en son monde antique avec ses persos et dialogues qui parraîssent tout droit sortis d'une AG d'uni californienne. Chez Obsidian on est visiblement pas capables de se sortir du carcan culturel américain pour proposer quelque-chose de différent.


Non. *mdt*

Ou alors le monde est peuplé d'étudiants woke Californiens parce que je n'ai trouvé cet angle critique de l'écriture du jeu que chez des sources très orientées idéologiquement. Pour les autres qui n'abordent pas cet aspect je ne me limite pas aux médias "mainstream", que ce soit sur metacritic ou les commentaires de GOG et Steam qui sont pourtant un vivier intarissable de ouin-ouin "Woke culture is destroying video games" ces critiques là sont plutôt rares. Et pourtant le jeu s'est fait attaquer sur pas mal d'aspects, mais celui-là revient très peu.

Y'a pas eu de débat là dessus non plus sur le thread du jeu de CPC, après c'est normal je suppose vu que le forum est tenu d'une main de fer par une commu de gauchos épaulée par une modération bien pensante.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je ne sais pas si cette vidéo est passée. Le club d'e-sport norvégien https://apeks.gg/ a sorti une campagne "Don't change your name, change the game!" pour soutenir les joueuses qui se font harceler dans les jeux vidéo.
> 
> La version sous-titrée en français par Culture Pub :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MvJoy44vbA
> 
> L'originale :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6dHMmsKmrc
> 
> Le message est assez efficace.


Bon la musique tire-larme est assez agaçante et le norvégien c'est un peu moche comparé à notre belle langue  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est clairement édifiant. La même expérience sur un MOBA ça doit être assez magique aussi.




Bientôt 10 ans déjà  ::cry::

----------


## Eloso

> Non. *mdt*
> 
> Ou alors le monde est peuplé d'étudiants woke Californiens parce que je n'ai trouvé cet angle critique de l'écriture du jeu que chez des sources très orientées idéologiquement. Pour les autres qui n'abordent pas cet aspect je ne me limite pas aux médias "mainstream", que ce soit sur metacritic ou les commentaires de GOG et Steam qui sont un vivier intarissable de ouin-ouin "Woke culture is destroying video games" ces critiques là sont plutôt rares. Et pourtant le jeu s'est fait attaquer sur pas mal d'aspects, mais celui-là revient très peu.
> 
> Y'a pas eu de débat là dessus non plus sur le thread du jeu de CPC, après c'est normal je suppose vu que le forum est tenu d'une main de fer par une commu de gauchos épaulée par une modération bien pensante.


Ou alors il parle des affreux wokistes qui te laissent la possibilité d'étouffer un bébé pour régler un des arcs de l'histoire  ::rolleyes::  (oui, c'est du spoil, mais c'est pour montrer à quel point l'avis est assez ridicule)

----------


## runner

> Je commence à comprendre la technique de Epic sur comment supporter les développeurs plutôt que les joueurs. Pas sûr que ça fonctionne par contre.


Ce n'est pas une décision d'epic mais des développeurs du jeu



> A spokesperson for Salt and Sacrifice developer Ska Studios has provided the following response to Eurogamer this afternoon:
> 
> "Salt and Sacrifice's pricing was always intended to be the same on all storefronts at launch," a spokesperson told Eurogamer today. "As such, storefront pricing was adjusted in various regions ahead of the game's global PC launch at 9am PT on Tuesday, 10th May 2022. The price has not changed on any storefront or in any region following launch, nor did any platform holder demand any changes to the game's original pricing.
> 
> "Developers Ska Studios and Devoured Studios apologise for any confusion regarding the price correction prior to Salt and Sacrifice's launch and as a two-person development team, remain focused on supporting the game following a successful launch."


https://www.eurogamer.net/salt-and-s...some-countries

----------


## Zerger

Perso, il y a d'autres trucs dans Tyranny qui m'ont bien plus gavé que la crédibilité de son lore

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bon la musique tire-larme est assez agaçante et le norvégien c'est un peu moche comparé à notre belle langue 
> 
> Mais c'est clairement édifiant. La même expérience sur un MOBA ça doit être assez magique aussi.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwGE_h25ZeE
> 
> Bientôt 10 ans déjà


C'est fait exprès que la vidéo soit super sexiste ou c'est juste parce que ça à 10 ans ?  ::O:

----------


## Kimuji

> Ou alors il parle des affreux wokistes qui te laissent la possibilité d'étouffer un bébé pour régler un des arcs de l'histoire  (oui, c'est du spoil, mais c'est pour montrer à quel point l'avis est assez ridicule)


Ah mais justement c'est typiquement de la bien-pensance californienne! Tu peux tuer des bébés (apologie de l'avortement et dénigrement des valeurs familiales!), mais il y a des femmes guerrières (féminisme!). Et Verse a les cheveux rasés sur les côtés (propagande ouvertement lesbienne!).






> Perso, il y a d'autres trucs dans Tyranny qui m'ont bien plus gavé que la crédibilité de son lore


Oui il y a des critiques bien plus pertinentes que celle-là à formuler sur le jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Ah ouais, vous décriptez tout dans le moindre détail.
Moi j'ai juste vu un perso qui faisait un bon DPS à distance dans le groupe et qui allait pas mal râler quand je devais prendre des décisions  ::ninja::

----------


## Kimuji

> Ah ouais, vous décriptez tout dans le moindre détail.
> Moi j'ai juste vu un perso qui faisait un bon DPS à distance dans le groupe


Il faut croire que ton Youtube ne te recommande pas assez de review "non orientées idéologiquement" pour que tout ça passe sous ton radar.  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> Ah mais justement c'est typiquement de la bien-pensance californienne! Tu peux tuer des bébés (apologie de l'avortement et dénigrement des valeurs familiales!), mais il y a des femmes guerrières (féminisme!). Et Verse a les cheveux rasés sur les côtés (propagande ouvertement lesbienne!).
> 
> https://tyranny.wiki.fextralife.com/...anny/verse.png
> 
> 
> Oui il y a des critiques bien plus pertinentes que celle-là à formuler sur le jeu.


Je ne sais si c'est du wokisme en vrai. Et autant je n'ai pas rencontré ça sur Tyranny, mais autant PoE 2, je trouve que ça fait un peu trop de sentimentalisme. Genre, dans le jeu, y'a quand même pas mal de compagnons qui font part de leur états d'âme, dans un donjon, après avoir décapité une vingtaine de créatures. 

Personnellement, je trouve vraiment qu'il y a un truc avec une écriture à coté de leurs pompes. Si je veux grossir le trait, ça me rappelle les background sur les forums de NWN de jeunes gens, mais en mieux écrit. 

Du coup je mettrais pas de côté cette critique même si elle provient de RPG codex avec ce que ça charrie de sous entendu.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je ne sais pas si cette vidéo est passée. Le club d'e-sport norvégien https://apeks.gg/ a sorti une campagne "Don't change your name, change the game!" pour soutenir les joueuses qui se font harceler dans les jeux vidéo.
> 
> La version sous-titrée en français par Culture Pub :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MvJoy44vbA
> 
> L'originale :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6dHMmsKmrc
> 
> Le message est assez efficace.


Ca fait des années que les joueuses se plaignent, témoignent, avec souvent une multitude de preuves confondantes mais faut attendre une vidéo avec un boug qui se met à la place d'une femme pour que le message passe, c'est marrant (non).

----------


## Eloso

> ...
> Du coup je mettrais pas de côté cette critique même si elle provient de RPG codex avec ce que ça charrie de sous entendu.


Ce n'est pas tant le fond de la critique qui est tancé que le fait qu'elle tombe à plat pour le jeu nommé.
Reprocher que "on met trop en avant les minorités asiatiques dans les films récemment" est une critique dont on peut penser ce que l'on veut (pertinente ou nauséabonde, on ne sera pas forcément tous d'accord), mais quand même s'accorder pour dire qu'il est ridicule de la brandir au sujet du film avec Matt Damon "La Grande Muraile"...

----------


## Kimuji

> Je ne sais si c'est du wokisme en vrai. Et autant je n'ai pas rencontré ça sur Tyranny, mais autant PoE 2, je trouve que ça fait un peu trop de sentimentalisme. Genre, dans le jeu, y'a quand même pas mal de compagnons qui font part de leur états d'âme, dans un donjon, après avoir décapité une vingtaine de créatures. 
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve vraiment qu'il y a un truc avec une écriture à coté de leurs pompes. Si je veux grossir le trait, ça me rappelle les background sur les forums de NWN de jeunes gens, mais en mieux écrit. 
> 
> Du coup je mettrais pas de côté cette critique même si elle provient de RPG codex avec ce que ça charrie de sous entendu.


C'est du Bioware-isme ça c'est pas nouveau.  ::P: 

Voir même du jeu vidéo tout court, le classique décalage entre l'écriture et le gameplay (les fameux FPS guerriers sensés faire passer un message anti-guerre).

----------


## Kriegor

> Et Verse a les cheveux rasés sur les côtés (propagande ouvertement lesbienne!).


Mais ils ne sont pas bleus.

----------


## Momock

Si vous n'aimez pas ma formulation parcequ'elle serait connotée d'une manière qui ne vous revient pas, en voilà une version revue, corrigée et épurée de tout malentendu:

"L'univers de Tyranny m'a paru fait de carton-pâte et les persos anachroniques, j'ai pas pu entrer dedans. Je pense que c'est dû, au moins en partie, à l'incapacité des créateurs de s'extraîre de leur carcan culturel pour pouvoir nous livrer un univers libre de leurs propres préjugés moraux et archétypes habituels."

Enfin "je pense"... y'a pas une interview de Sawyer où on lui demande si ce serait pas kewl qu'il fasse un RPG en afrique ou pseudo-afrique, basé sur des légendes africaines et tout ça, où le gars botte en touche en disant qu'il connaît pas l'afrique, qu'il n'a étudié que l'europe, bla bla...? C'est pas une excuse en mousse? Évidemment il vaut mieux ne pas parler de choses qu'on ne connaît pas du tout, mais du coup pour les connaître y'a qu'à les étudier, nan? Ou embaucher des gens qui connaissent? Mais nan, la diversité en entreprise ce n'est que de l'aparât superficiel. Les gros studios AAA font un massacre occidentalo-centré avec leurs grosses bottes crantées de cowboys en croco quand ils touchent à la culture d'un autre pays, et les petits studios peuplés de gauchistes ouverts sur le monde et anti-impérialistes qui auraient la capacité de faire quelque-chose de respectueux et intelligent n'en font rien parceque...? Parceque quoi, bordel!?

Monde de merde!

----------


## pipoop

Y as qu'as
Faut qu'on

----------


## FericJaggar

> Si vous n'aimez pas ma formulation parcequ'elle serait connotée d'une manière qui ne vous revient pas, en voilà une version revue, corrigée et épurée de tout malentendu:
> 
> "L'univers de Tyranny m'a paru fait de carton-pâte et les persos anachroniques, j'ai pas pu entrer dedans. Je pense que c'est dû, au moins en partie, à l'incapacité des créateurs de s'extraîre de leur carcan culturel pour pouvoir nous livrer un univers libre de leurs propres préjugés moraux et archétypes habituels."
> 
> Enfin "je pense"... y'a pas une interview de Sawyer où on lui demande si ce serait pas kewl qu'il fasse un RPG en afrique ou pseudo-afrique, basé sur des légendes africaines et tout ça, où le gars botte en touche en disant qu'il connaît pas l'afrique, qu'il n'a étudié que l'europe, bla bla...? C'est pas une excuse en mousse? Évidemment il vaut mieux ne pas parler de choses qu'on ne connaît pas du tout, mais du coup pour les connaître y'a qu'à les étudier, nan? Ou embaucher des gens qui connaissent? Mais nan, la diversité en entreprise ce n'est que de l'aparât superficiel. Les gros studios AAA font un massacre occidentalo-centré avec leurs grosses bottes crantées de cowboys en croco quand ils touchent à la culture d'un autre pays, et les petits studios peuplés de gauchistes ouverts sur le monde et anti-impérialistes qui auraient la capacité de faire quelque-chose de respectueux et intelligent n'en font rien parceque...? Parceque quoi, bordel!?
> 
> Monde de merde!


Je n'ai pas (encore - puisque dans ma liste) joué à Tyranny donc je n'ai pas d'avis sur le jeu, mais j'ai quand même du mal à voir comment les personnages pourraient être "anachroniques" puisque le monde du jeu est complètement fantasmé. Ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose ?

----------


## Momock

> Y as qu'as
> Faut qu'on


 :Emo: 




> Je n'ai pas (encore - puisque dans ma liste) joué à Tyranny donc je n'ai pas d'avis sur le jeu, mais j'ai quand même du mal à voir comment les personnages pourraient être "anachroniques" puisque le monde du jeu est complètement fantasmé. Ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose ?


C'est de la pseudo-antiquité*, pas un monde moderne.

* du moins c'est ce qu'on m'a vendu!

----------


## Kimuji

> "L'univers de Tyranny m'a paru fait de carton-pâte et les persos anachroniques, j'ai pas pu entrer dedans. Je pense que c'est dû, au moins en partie, à l'incapacité des créateurs de s'extraîre de leur carcan culturel pour pouvoir nous livrer un univers libre de leurs propres préjugés moraux et archétypes habituels."


Ok mais ça c'est ton avis très personnel sur la question, que très peu de gens partagent sur ce jeu vu les retours (que ce soit la presse ou les critiques de joueurs) et peu parlant de ce que tu veux pointer. Peut-être que ce serait plus clair si tu nous disais de quels préjugés moraux il s'agit plus précisément dans Tyranny. 

Après retrouver un peu des idées de l'époque dans les jeux vidéo... c'est un peu depuis que les jeux vidéo existent. Il n'y a pas d'âge d'or où les jeux étaient détachés de la culture dont ils sont issus. S'en offusquer maintenant est plus le signe de désaccord idéologique que d'une prise de conscience d'un phénomène on ne peut plus naturel.




> Enfin "je pense"... y'a pas une interview de Sawyer où on lui demande si ce serait pas kewl qu'il fasse un RPG en afrique ou pseudo-afrique, basé sur des légendes africaines et tout ça, où le gars botte en touche en disant qu'il connaît pas l'afrique, qu'il n'a étudié que l'europe, bla bla...? C'est pas une excuse en mousse? Évidemment il vaut mieux ne pas parler de choses qu'on ne connaît pas du tout, mais du coup pour les connaître y'a qu'à les étudier, nan? Ou embaucher des gens qui connaissent? Mais nan, la diversité en entreprise ce n'est que de l'aparât superficiel. Les gros studios AAA font un massacre occidentalo-centré avec leurs grosses bottes crantées de cowboys en croco quand ils touchent à la culture d'un autre pays, et les petits studios peuplés de gauchistes ouverts sur le monde et anti-impérialistes qui auraient la capacité de faire quelque-chose de respectueux et intelligent n'en font rien parceque...? Parceque quoi, bordel!?


Ben il dit pas que c'est interdit, il dit qu'il s'en sent pas capable. Il est obligé de faire un jeu qui se passe en Afrique?

Ensuite j'adore l'argument de l'occidentalo-centrisme retourné à l'envers pour en fin de compte déplorer l'absence des valeurs traditionnelles occidentales dans des jeux comme Tyranny.




> C'est de la pseudo-antiquité*, pas un monde moderne.
> 
> * du moins c'est ce qu'on m'a vendu!


On te l'a mal vendu, c'est vaguement antique mais c'est tout. Ensuite quelles sont plus précisément ces intrusions du monde moderne qui t'ont choqué mais qui n'ont dérangé personne d'autre? Au passage, des anachronismes y'en a plein les vieux Baldur's Gate.

----------


## Momock

@Kimuji: arrête de prétendre savoir des trucs sur moi, t'es 100% à côté de la plaque.

J'étais un des premiers sur le forum à avoir des revendications allant vers plus de féminisme et plus de diversité culturelle dans le JV ET À AGIR EN CONSÉQUENCE DANS CE SENS PAS COMME LES AUTRES HYPOCRITES en achetant et jouant autre chose que les sempiternels AAA dont tout le monde se gavait, et avant que ce ne soit la mode de se soucier de ça, et tout le monde se foutait de ma gueule. Je ne m'en offusque pas _"maintenant"_ (et même si c'était le cas, qu'est-ce que ça change pour toi? J'aurais tort? T'es contre des RPGs qui se passent ailleurs que dans la sempiternelle fantasy européenne?)

Et d'où je me suis plaint de l'absence de "valeurs occidentales tradis" (que tu viens de sortir de ton cul) dans Tyranny? Quote-moi ça, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Kimuji

> @Kimuji: arrête de prétendre savoir des trucs sur moi, t'es 100% à côté de la plaque.


Eh bien lève les ambiguïtés dans ce cas, quels sont les préjugés moraux et anachroniques de Tyranny qui t'ont dérangé?




> @Kimuji: arrête de prétendre savoir des trucs sur moi, t'es 100% à côté de la plaque.
> 
> J'étais un des premiers sur le forum à avoir des revendications allant vers plus de féminisme et plus de diversité culturelle dans le JV ET À AGIR EN CONSÉQUENCE DANS CE SENS PAS COMME LES AUTRES HYPOCRITES en achetant et jouant autre chose que les sempiternels AAA dont tout le monde se gavait, et avant que ce ne soit la mode de se soucier de ça, et tout le monde se foutait de ma gueule. Je ne m'en offusque pas _"maintenant"_ (et même si c'était le cas, qu'est-ce que ça change pour toi? J'aurais tort? T'es contre des RPGs qui se passent ailleurs que dans la sempiternelle fantasy européenne?)


Énorme. Tu veux qu'on te ressorte tous tes posts sur le pauvre mâle blanc maltraité sur l'autel de la diversité et tes diatribes de l'époque Gamergate?




> Et d'où je me suis plaint de l'absence de valeurs occidentales tradis dans Tynanny? Quote-moi ça, ça m'intéresse.


Je fais la traduction en temps réel pour les gens qui ne connaissent pas ta langue.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Avec la fin du PS Now, le prix pour jouer à des jeux Playstation sur PC va augmenter puisqu'il faudra obligatoirement prendre la formule premium, c'est à dire 16,99 euros par mois. A ce prix là difficile de trouver la formule attractive par rapport au gamepass...

https://www.linternaute.com/hightech...on-abonnement/

Pour avoir envie d epayer 17 euros par mois il faut vraiment tomber sur un mois où ona du temps libre et où d'hypothétiques grands hits sont disponibles....Pour que ça me fasse "renvie" il faudrait vraiment que je puisse le même mois jouer à un spiderman et au dernier God of War par exemple...Mais autrement 17 euros ça fait mal.

Je pense et espère qu'au final ils vont proposer les formules les moins chères sur PC à moyen terme quand ils verront que ça coince.

----------


## Kriegor

> Pour que ça me fasse "renvie" il faudrait vraiment que je puisse le même mois jouer à un spiderman et au dernier God of War par exemple....


Sachant que God of War prend facile 50H.

----------


## Ruvon

Teaser Trailer de *The Chant*, jeu d'aventure / horreur vue TPS avec une secte cheloue sur une île qui ne l'est pas moins.





Un peu de baston de *Soulstice*, Hack'n'Slash annoncé pour septembre 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1602080/Soulstice/





Trailer du Visual Novel au nom bizarre *fault - StP - LIGHTKRAVTE*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...__LIGHTKRAVTE/





Annonce de la version anglaise pour *Ib Remake* le 17 mai. Soit demain.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1901370/Ib/





Le Point&Click très à l'ancienne *Casebook 1899 - The Leipzig Murders* sortira le 31 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ipzig_Murders/





L'update 10 de *Workers & Resources: Soviet Republic* amène la gestion de l'eau et des égouts, mais pas que.






> Content Update #10 features: 
> 
> Source water from springs and build water treatments to purify.Create infrastructure to pump, store and supply water to the city.Create a sewage network to carry waste water away for treatment and avoid pollution.New advanced traffic simulation mode with management of primary and secondary roads and with traffic lights.Use road signage such as speed limits, stop and no entry signs.Many other gameplay and mechanics improvements.




La nouvelle saison de *World of Warships* ajoutera notamment des navires français.





Kate Dollarhyde, la narrative lead d'*Avowed* quitte *Obsidian*.







L'histoire d'*Evil Dead* en jeu vidéo, de 1984 à aujourd'hui.

----------


## parpaingue

Naaaah Tyranny ça tient en effet pas debout et ça se voit par plein de bouts de ficelle qui débordent. Effectivement niveau "progressisme" on y trouve des trucs tout pétés qui font sortir de l'ambiance direct alors qu'à côté on trouve bizarrement des trucs bien foutus qui ne détonnent pas, on sent vraiment que y a eu du monde dessus pour le coup, par manque de cohérence.

De toutes façons le postulat de base c'est qu'on est sensé jouer un mec important dès le départ qui vient en faisant "BON OK C'EST QUOI CETTE MERDE LES GARS" mais on arrive comme un clochard et on est traité un peu comme de la merde par tout le monde, donc bon ça part mal...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> De toutes façons le postulat de base c'est qu'on est sensé jouer un mec important dès le départ qui vient en faisant "BON OK C'EST QUOI CETTE MERDE LES GARS" mais on arrive comme un clochard et on est traité un peu comme de la merde par tout le monde, donc bon ça part mal...


The Witcher 3 ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kriegor

> The Witcher 3 ?


Les witchers sont traités comme de la merde par tout le monde. C'est dans le lore. C'est parce qu'ils sont différents.

----------


## Kimuji

> Naaaah Tyranny ça tient en effet pas debout et ça se voit par plein de bouts de ficelle qui débordent. Effectivement niveau "progressisme" on y trouve des trucs tout pétés qui font sortir de l'ambiance direct


Ah on avance un peu, le mot progressisme est lâché, Momock n'osait pas le prononcer. Peut-on avoir des exemples précis de ce progressisme qui détruit la cohérence et l'immersion dans Tyranny?

----------


## FericJaggar

> Ah on avance un peu, le mot progressisme est lâché, Momock n'osait pas le prononcer. Peut-on avoir des exemples précis de ce progressisme qui détruit la cohérence et l'immersion dans Tyranny?


Oh oui s'il-vous-plaît  :Mellow2:

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du lundi 16 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...6-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

*Frogwares* va recevoir une « MegaGrant » de la part d’Epic Games, qui va servir à relocaliser ses employés ukrainiens :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...krainian-staff

https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/megagrants


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Silent Hill* en développement, dont les images ont fuité et ont ensuite été retiré suite à une plainte DMCA de Konami, serait une exclusivité PS5 :

https://gamerant.com/silent-hill-ps5-leak-exclusive/

En Mars 2021, *Marvel’s Avengers* parlait d’un mode patrouille devant sortir à l’été … Et il est toujours pas là. Le dernier pic est à 536 joueurs simultanés sur Steam :

https://gamerant.com/marvels-avenger...-fan-concerns/



Spoiler Alert! 






*Franken* est un ptit RPG sympatoche gratuit sur itch.io :

https://www.destructoid.com/franken-...sh-in-an-hour/

https://splendidland.itch.io/franken

Le développeur flanne travaille non seulement sur *20 minutes Till Dawn*, le jeu dont 10 Minutes Till Dawn est la démo, mais aussi sur un tactical RPG, *Spiritlink Tactics*, qui a aussi une démo jouable sur Steam. Les deux sortiront un jour prochain :

https://www.pcgamer.com/build-broken...tes-till-dawn/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...tlink_Tactics/



Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà la liste des jeux qui seront inclus dans le nouveau goût du *PS plus amélioré* :



Spoiler Alert! 








L’abonnement *Ubisoft + Classics* sera disponible sur PlayStation à partir du 24 Mai, et le sera un jour sur Xbox :

https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/artic...bMwS7wKIHlnVF1

https://fr.ign.com/assassins-creed-v...eed-valhalla-e

Le JRPG *Brigandine: The Legend of Runersia* est sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/strategy-jrp...-is-now-on-pc/



Spoiler Alert! 








De l’influence de la *pandémie* sur le développement des jeux vidéo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/covid-19-...-to-be-better/
*
Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator 2* et le jeu d ‘action-aventures *Achilles: Legends Untold* sont sortis la semaine dernière en accès anticipé sur Steam. Le FMV *The Centennial Case: A Shijima Story* et le jeu de simulation *Save The Reactor* sont eux sortis pas en accès anticipé la semaine dernière sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...d-may-16-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà un match commenté de *Mario Strikers : Battle League Football*, qui sort le 10 Juin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050849231.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Il y a un flingue en forme de chien dans *Kalof Warzone et Vanguard* et … On peut le caresser :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...nguard-dog-gun



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur *Ib Remake* sortira sur Steam le 17 Mai en anglais :

https://noisypixel.net/ib-remake-eng...eam-this-week/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les jeux de *Bloober Team* devraient bientôt arriver sur le *PS plus*. On parle de The Medium, Layers of Fear, et Observer :

https://gamerant.com/ps-plus-bloober...a-tiers-rumor/

Un mod pour rendre *Elden Ring* plus dur. Parce que certains aiment ça :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-new-...ing-hard-mode/

https://www.nexusmods.com/eldenring/...ab=description

Selon une offre d’emploi, le studio de développement *Certain Affinity*, qui a travaillé sur des bouts de la série Halo, travaille sur un projet non-annoncé pour Xbox :

https://wccftech.com/certain-affinit...nkedin-resume/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu *Silent Hill* dont des images ont fuité il y a peu, aurait dû sortir en 2021, mais il s’est passé des trucs, genre une pandémie. Le jeu est toujours en développement :

https://wccftech.com/silent-hill-lea...e-2021-active/

Selon d’autres gens bien informés ou pas, Bloober Team travaille sur un remake de *Silent Hill 2* et d’autres jeux Silent Hill sont en développement quelque part :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/silent-hill...ite-127325.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Une bêta ouverte aura lieu après l’alpha fermée qui se déroulera du 19 au 27 Mai pour le brawler *Multiversus* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-release-date/

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/mult...ematic-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








*Remedy* travaille sur des trucs dont Alan Wake 2 et un spin-off de Control :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...control-games/

Amazon fait ce qu’il peut pour empêcher les bots de pourrir *Lost Ark* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/lo.../1100-6503476/

*Sakuna: Of Rice And Ruin* est un jeu de culture du riz et de combat contre les démons, vendu à 1 million d’exemplaires depuis sa sortie en 2020 et … On peut porter deux animaux en même temps ! :

https://www.thegamer.com/sakuna-of-r...al-wield-pets/

https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comm...content=header

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Mafia 4* se passerait au début du 20ème siècle en Sicile et suivrait l’ascension de la famille Salieri :

https://www.thegamer.com/counter-str...erp-major-pgl/

Des bandes-annonces pour les nouvelles armes de l’extension Sunbreak de *Monster Hunter Rise* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/mons...d-sword-shield



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








D64ifier est un mod pour transformer *Doom*, *Doom II*, *Final Doom*, *No Rest for the Living* en *Doom 64* :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/the-d...-like-doom-64/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’action-RGP du futur *Dolmen* sera le premier jeu à supporter le XeSS d’Intel (leur DLSS à eux) :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/dolme...s-on-may-20th/

Du gameplay pour l’action-RPG *Project Relic*, qui doit sortir en 2023 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...project-relic/



Spoiler Alert! 








Des nouvelles du *Demake de Portal* sur Nintendo 64 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-hardware/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de réflexion avec des trains et des wagons *Railbound* doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/videos/gamep...flexion-wagons

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1967510/Railbound/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Duelists of Eden* est un jeu multijoueur basé sur les combats de One Step From Eden, sorti en 2020, et qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/due...-one-step-eden



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande-annonce pour le jeu d’action-aventure-horreur *The Chant*, qui sortira à l’Automne sur consoles de nouvelle génération et PC :

https://fr.ign.com/the-chant/59715/t...trailer-sombre



Spoiler Alert! 








Demain sera le jour de la mise à jour 1.32 pour *King Of Fighters XV*, en plus de la sortie d’un pack de persos :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849241.html



Spoiler Alert! 






Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Modern Warfare 2, le *Kalof de cette année*, devrait entrer en alpha en Aout :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390419.html

Si l’extension Overlord pour *Stellaris* est bugué, c’est dû à des changement de dernière minute selon le directeur de l’add-on. Des hotfixs sont déployés pour corriger le bordel :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stellaris/overlord-hotfix

C’est le jour de la mise à jour 1.81 pour *Hunt Showdown* avec un nouveau système de quêtes, et surtout des caisses de flingues distribuées aux zombies :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/hunt-showdo...-1-patch-notes



Spoiler Alert! 








Un mod pour devenir un scientifique du complexe de Black Mesa dans *Half Life* est en développement. Non, pas Gordon, un des autres :

https://gamerant.com/half-life-mod-b...esa-scientist/

*Outright Games*, présentera des trucs le 19 Mai :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/ou...ase-le-19-mai/

Le jeu de plateformes-infiltration *The Library of Babel* sortira sur PC et toutes les consoles un jour prochain :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/th...s-plateformes/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Momock

> Énorme. Tu veux qu'on te ressorte tous tes posts sur le pauvre mâle blanc maltraité sur l'autel de la diversité et tes diatribes de l'époque Gamergate?


MDR! GG c'était genre avant hier. Je suis ici depuis bien avant! (depuis le tout début en fait), et j'ai pas attendu l'autorisation de nos maître à penser du journalisme vidéoludique pour jouer à des jeux à la marge avec des persos féminins au lieu de pleurer qu'il n'y avait que des mâles blancs copiés/collés dans mes AAA de merde copiés/collés, PTDR! C'est pour ça que je suis pas un Torquemada du truc, je me suis pas découvert une conscience sur le tas et j'ai pas à en faire des tonnes pour camoufler un passé pas reluisant sur le sujet, contrairement à certains qui se reconnaîtront. *wink wink* Et j'ai gueulé à l'époque du GG parceque la diversité c'est pas incompatible avec laisser les artistes s'exprimer. Tu juges avec ton porte-monnaie, t'as pas à faire des autodafés sur les jeux que t'aimes pas, c'est tout!

Putain je te jure... ressortir l'épouvantail GG du formol, mais LOL!  ::XD:: 




> Je fais la traduction en temps réel pour les gens qui ne connaissent pas ta langue.


"Je veux des RPGs qui représentent d'autres cultures, réelles ou imaginaires, plutôt que des RPGs qui font juste semblant en peinturlurant leur eurocentrisme avec de la fausse diversité AI generated pour se faire mousser."

Traduction de Kimuji:

"Hail Hitler!"

T'es un bon, toi!  :^_^:

----------


## KOUB

Bande annonce de lancement pour *Apex Legends Mobile*, qui sort le 17 Mai :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...hero-detailed/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Fall Guys* sortira sur Xbox et Switch le 21 Juin, et deviendra aussi un free-to-play à cette date :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/fa.../1100-6503498/



Spoiler Alert! 








*World Of Warcraft* va introduire un “contrat social” à accepter avant de jouer pour la mise à jour 9.2.5 :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wo.../1100-6503495/

Un bug introduit avec la 13ème saison d’*Apex Legends* permet de faire planter les serveurs si on joue sur Xbox :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/so.../1100-6503492/

Où on parle des *Tortues Ninjas* et de quelques-uns de leurs jeux :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15747...-anecdotes.htm

La sortie de *Kerbal Space Program 2* est repoussée à début 2023 sur PC et est prévue pour encore plus tard sur PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/kerb...4-and-xbox-one



Spoiler Alert! 








*Skyrim* (Riverwood), sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/skyrims-b...real-engine-5/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les *RTX 40XX* de Nvidia devraient sortir en Juillet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-rtx-...-soon-as-july/

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/may-...-than-expected


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Billy Boyd va jouer un rôle dans l’extension High Isle pour *The Elder Scrolls Online* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/pippins-acto...crolls-online/

Il y a depuis un moment un bug qui permet de voir au travers des nuages des grenades à fumée dans *CS : GO*. La PGL a décidé de permettre l’utilisation du bug en tournoi et … Les équipes ont voté pour décider qu’ils ne l’utiliseraient pas. Le bug est maintenant corrigé :

https://www.thegamer.com/counter-str...erp-major-pgl/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le reportage sur l’ambiance de travail particulièrement pourrie des studios *Mountains*, *Fullbright* et *Funomena* a été traduite par quelqu’un qui fait plus de vues youtube que Malware en présentant Scroll News :



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Comment les escrocs récupèrent des *clés steams* de jeux indés :



Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Elon Musk* … Est toujours égal à lui-même en fait :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elon-musk-ac...lation-mounts/

*Mark Zuckerburg* a posté une vidéo sur Facebook où il s’amuse avec un casque VR … qui a été pixelisé, vu que ce doit être l’un des 4 modèles qui vont bientôt sortir :

https://www.pcgamer.com/meta-blurs-o...on-hype-video/

Ça faisait longtemps, alors juste pour vous rappeler que les *bouches d’égout* ont la classe au Japon :

https://gamerant.com/manhole-covers-...al-characters/

Dans la série des *Facebook Papers*, voici comment Facebook est revenu en arrière dans les modifications du News Feed parce que les conservateurs auraient pu ne pas être contents :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-papers-...-sp-1848891557

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Netflix* étudie la possibilité de steamer des programmes en live :

https://www.gamesradar.com/netflix-l...ming-possible/

*Arrêt sur Image* a une chaine Twitch :

https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status...72507627307009

En Chine, un *ingénieur IT* en a eu marre que ses avertissements quant à la sécurité des serveurs soient ignorés. Il les a donc piratés et effacés. Et pris 7 ans de prison :

https://www.pcgamer.com/it-admin-get...prove-a-point/

*Binance* a perdu 1.6 milliards de dollars dans l’effondrement de la blockchain Terra, après avoir qu’ils n’avaient presque pas de monnaies du machin (les fils twitter, surtout le dernier, sont à dérouler) :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=cz-...terra-collapse



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Pour éviter l’effondrement de la Stablecoin Luna, les *ptits gars de Terra* avaient sous le coude *3.5 milliards de dollars de Bitcoins* à échanger contre des LUNA pour essayer de maintenir le cours … Ce qui n’a donc pas marché. Mais dans l’histoire, le fait est que Terra a échangé tous ses bitcoins à une contrepartie pour le moment anonyme pour des Luna … Et tout ceci est bien étrange :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=peo...tcoin-reserves

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=lun...more-questions

Le *président du Salvador*, qui n’a probablement pas vraiment réalisé ce qui se passe, a annoncé la tenue d’un sommet demain avec 32 banques centrales pour discuter de l’avenir des cryptomonnaies… :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/962441...u-bitcoin.html

Une magistrate de Washington porte plainte contre X. X aiderait certains pays à *éviter les sanctions américaines* via des plateformes déchange de cryptomonnaies :

https://gizmodo.com/federal-charges-...tco-1848930763

Des *trackeurs publicitaires* enregistrent vos frappes au clavier :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/com...e-2056261.html

----------


## Sannom

> Un horrible exemple serait Tyranny, qui échoue totalement à faire croire en son monde antique avec ses persos et dialogues qui parraîssent tout droit sortis d'une AG d'uni californienne. Chez Obsidian on est visiblement pas capables de se sortir du carcan culturel américain pour proposer quelque-chose de différent.


Nah, le tropisme américain d'Obsidian se ressent surtout dans le fait que la loi de Kyros la plus étoffée, la plus claire et la plus appliquée (et donc la plus facile à critiquer) est celle qui a pour but de limiter le libre échange et la libre entreprise  ::):  .




> Je ne sais si c'est du wokisme en vrai. Et autant je n'ai pas rencontré ça sur Tyranny, mais autant PoE 2, je trouve que ça fait un peu trop de sentimentalisme. Genre, dans le jeu, y'a quand même pas mal de compagnons qui font part de leur états d'âme, dans un donjon, après avoir décapité une vingtaine de créatures.


Ca c'est un problème dans beaucoup de RPG du genre, il faudrait qu'ils fixent un endroit pour centraliser ces interactions et bien communiquer aux joueurs que c'est la route à suivre. J'ai regardé une critique de Final Fantasy XV qui pointait l'absurdité de réserver des interactions intéressantes entre les personnages au repos en plein air... une mécanique que personne ne prendra parce que se reposer dans un hôtel ou un gîte apporte de bien meilleurs bonus pour le gameplay.




> Enfin "je pense"... y'a pas une interview de Sawyer où on lui demande si ce serait pas kewl qu'il fasse un RPG en afrique ou pseudo-afrique, basé sur des légendes africaines et tout ça, où le gars botte en touche en disant qu'il connaît pas l'afrique, qu'il n'a étudié que l'europe, bla bla...? C'est pas une excuse en mousse? Évidemment il vaut mieux ne pas parler de choses qu'on ne connaît pas du tout, mais du coup pour les connaître y'a qu'à les étudier, nan? Ou embaucher des gens qui connaissent? Mais nan, la diversité en entreprise ce n'est que de l'aparât superficiel. Les gros studios AAA font un massacre occidentalo-centré avec leurs grosses bottes crantées de cowboys en croco quand ils touchent à la culture d'un autre pays, et les petits studios peuplés de gauchistes ouverts sur le monde et anti-impérialistes qui auraient la capacité de faire quelque-chose de respectueux et intelligent n'en font rien parceque...? Parceque quoi, bordel!?


Alors, a) Sawyer a fait des études d'histoire avec une spécialisation dans les chasses aux sorcières dans le Saint-Empire romain germanique, donc c'est aussi qu'il aime travailler sur des sujets qu'il connait assez bien, b) Il a dirigé un jeu avec comme trame de fond une culture s'inspirant énormément des civilisations polynésiennes, donc je ne pense pas qu'il soit aussi opposé à l'idée que tu ne sembles le croire.

----------


## Momock

@Sannom: D'accord, intéressant. J'ai peut-être versé un peu sel injustement sur Sawyer. Celà-dit la Polynésie c'est autre chose que l'Afrique.

----------


## Sannom

Et ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont grand chose à voir avec le Saint-Empire romain germanique.

----------


## Drakkoone

> J'étais un des premiers sur le forum à avoir des revendications allant vers plus de féminisme


J'avoue, j'ai un peu tiqué en lisant ça.




> et j'ai pas attendu l'autorisation de nos maître à penser du journalisme vidéoludique pour jouer à des jeux à la marge avec des persos féminins au lieu de pleurer qu'il n'y avait que des mâles blancs copiés/collés dans mes AAA de merde copiés/collés, PTDR!


Ok, je comprends mieux, change rien  :^_^:

----------


## Sharn

> Ah mais justement c'est typiquement de la bien-pensance californienne! Tu peux tuer des bébés (apologie de l'avortement et dénigrement des valeurs familiales!), mais il y a des femmes guerrières (féminisme!). Et Verse a les cheveux rasés sur les côtés (propagande ouvertement lesbienne!).
> 
> https://tyranny.wiki.fextralife.com/...anny/verse.png
> 
> 
> Oui il y a des critiques bien plus pertinentes que celle-là à formuler sur le jeu.


Les cheveux rasés sur le côté c'est pas pour les plans dans le porno ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Azerty

> Sincères salutations du lundi 16 Mai 2022,
> Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator 2[/B] et le jeu d ‘action-aventures *Achilles: Legends Untold* sont sortis la semaine dernière en accès anticipé sur Steam. Le FMV *The Centennial Case: A Shijima Story* et le jeu de simulation *Save The Reactor* sont eux sortis pas en accès anticipé la semaine dernière sur Steam :
> ]


Achtung sur Achilles, j'ai fait le closed test, c'était pas bon côté fluidité du jeu et ce n'est toujours pas le cas d'après ce que j'en sais (et il n'y a que 20% de ce que les devs prévoient de la version finale, niveau contenu).

----------


## pipoop

SI vous comptez nous faire un remake du GG repartez sur votre topic et preparez vous a prendre du ban

----------


## Baalim

> SI vous comptez nous faire un remake du GG repartez sur votre topic et preparez vous a prendre du ban


La vraie question, c'est "where in the world is bigbear ?"

----------


## Sharn

> La vraie question, c'est "where in the world is bigbear ?"


Avec Satan. En Russie.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Et comme dirait un anglais "Satan le bit...".  ::ninja::

----------


## Kimuji

> SI vous comptez nous faire un remake du GG repartez sur votre topic et preparez vous a prendre du ban


Malheureusement il faut connaitre les vieux dossiers pour décrypter les propos de Momock. Depuis l'époque du GG il a appris à biaiser pour ne pas mettre les radars en alerte. Quand il dit qu'il critique "le carcan culturel américain" il faut comprendre "propagande neo-féministe, SJW et LGBT". Je ne posterai pas de quotes par respect pour ce thread mais tout est vérifiable il suffit de chercher le vieux topic du Gamergate (attention aux points de QI), il est truffé de ses interventions où il développe sa vison du milieu du jeu vidéo gangrené par l'idéologie SJW et les néo-féministes. Heureusement parpaingue est venu mettre les mots que Momock cherchait à contourner.  ::lol:: 

Le post auquel j'ai réagi n'est qu'un de plus où il ressasse encore et encore ses vieux démons d'assiégé sous une forme plus furtive. Bon et je m'attendais pas à trouver Tyranny présenté en exemple pour illustrer son propos.

----------


## Zerger

C'est lourd à la longue le topic de l'engueulade toutes les 3 pages...
En plus, ça part vraiment de rien là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh sinon, vous savez quoi? Un des meilleurs jeux de ces dernières années (si si) va devenir gratuit  ::lol:: 
Avec du crossplatform en plus!



Moi je dis, faites un petit FT5 sur Fall Ball ou Hexagone pour régler votre embrouille  ::P: 


Tellement de noobs à pousser dans le vide le 21 juin  ::trollface::

----------


## Megiddo

Eh ben salut  ::): 

Je ne crois pas avoir vu passer l'info, ou l'ai ratée, mais nous devrions avoir demain quelques indices à propos du futur de la licence ARMA, sur le Twitch des développeurs. L'annonce glorieuse d'ARMA 4 sur UE5, peut-être.  :Bave: 

Ou pas (ils vont probablement garder leur vieux moteur Enfusion qui ne comblera jamais son retard).




> Dear community,
> 
> We are inviting all of you to *experience the future of the Arma series*. Although we are not at liberty to share certain details just yet, know our plans are of the highest strategic importance.
> 
> *Further intel is expected on May 17, ETA 12:00 CDT / 19:00 CEST on our Twitch channel*. You are more than welcome to join us on our road to the future.
> 
> For the success of this mission, please save the date on twitch.tv/armaplatform


https://www.twitch.tv/armaplatform

Et merci aux niouzeurs fous pour le boulot!

----------


## Herman Speed

Ce serait plutôt un remake d'Operation Flashpoint sans campagne avec un moteur maison .
J'espère qu'il ne sera pas gourmand et que le modèle économique ne sera pas un jeu en kit.

----------


## Megiddo

Oui, certains parlent en effet d'un "reforger", un remake d'OPF/ARMA sur la dernière version d'Enfusion, en amuse-bouches avant Arma 4. On verra bien.






Spoiler Alert! 



A prendre avec des pincettes :

----------


## Ruvon

Vidéo sur le procès entre Valve et Wolfire qui l'accuse d'abus de monopole :



Trouvée sur la toujours excellente *The GameDiscoverCo newsletter*, qui parle cette semaine de l'impact d'une sortie day one sur le *Gamepass* sur les ventes Steam avec pas mal de données pour étayer l'analyse, ainsi que des infos sur le *PlayStation Plus* :

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...debut-make?s=r

----------


## Momock

> Quand il dit qu'il critique "le carcan culturel américain" il faut comprendre "propagande neo-féministe, SJW et LGBT".


Tu as a moitié raison. Ce n'est qu'une moitié de la médaille au caca, l'autre étant l'impérialisme, le néo-conservatisme, le puritanisme protestant (qui transpire à grosses goutes dans le pseudo-progressisme de façade yankee), le comunautarisme et le racisme (bon celui-là a tellement dégouliné sur la face du progrès que les conservateurs peuvent traîter les libéraux de "vrais racistes" sans trembler du menton. Les gars en sont au point de vouloir le retour de la ségrégaton raciale, quoi  :WTF: ). C'est cette autre face qui nous a produit la propagande de guerre Call Of Duty, et autres horreurs Tom Clancyennes (ou qui nous case un blancos comme MC dans un film sur la Grande Muraille, pour reprendre l'exemple d'Eloso). Bref les ricains quelque-soit leur bord: je suis pas fan.

Mais ce que tu n'as pas compris, en monomaniaque que tu es, dans mon message se plaignant de la présence dans Tyranny de "persos et dialogues qui parraîssent tout droit sortis d'une AG d'uni californienne" (ce que tu as habilement interprété, grâce à ton incroyaaaable génie, comme étant une référence _cachée_ à ce que tu entends être du "progressisme", bravo!  :Clap:  Qu'est ce que les canards à l'intelect inférieur auraient fait sans toi? Avec ma verve et mon charisme over 9000 j'aurais pu les embrigader dans la Falange sans ton intervention providentielle!), c'est que la question n'est pas de savoir ce que Momock pense, à titre personel, de ce type de contenu (quelque-part j'ai envie de dire... on s'en fout de ma vie! Enfin sauf toi, visiblement, mon stalker adoré!  ::love:: ), mais de savoir si ce contenu est à sa place ou non dans Tyranny. Est-ce que c'est cohérent avec l'univers et renforce sa force évocatrice, ou au contraire la sape et brise la suspension d'incrédulité? Sans jugement de valeur sur dit contenu.

Puisque qu'on m'a fait la promesse d'un monde antique à mi chemin entre l'Hyperborée et Sparte (donc pas les rues de Frisco un matin de marché vegan, on est d'accord?), trop dark et edgy avec le Mal qu'il est Méchant qui règne, et que le même studio a auparavant été capable de nous offrir comme faction la Légion de César,... j'estime ne pas avoir été en tord de m'être attendu à... je ne sais pas... une autre ambiance, on va dire. C'est possible que je trompe. Peut-être que je devrais donner au jeu une seconde chance à l'occasion (j'ai vraiment du mal avec le rtwp, malheureusement). Voilà, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire, et c'était parfaitement compréhensible dans le contexte du reste du post (où je porte Paradise Killer au nues d'ailleurs, si tu pouvais tirer quelque-chose de positif de cette Xème tentative lamentable d'essayer de me faire ban pour de la merde, ce serait de jouer à Paradise Killer si ce n'est pas déjà fait).

PS: et j'en resterai là, on a déjà assez pollué le topic avec ces histoires.

----------


## Kimuji

Je vais aller directement à ce qui nous intéresse et qui est en lien avec la question de départ pour faire court.




> la question n'est pas de savoir ce que Momock pense, à titre personel, de ce type de contenu (quelque-part j'ai envie de dire... on s'en fout de ma vie! Enfin sauf toi, visiblement, mon stalker adoré! ), mais de savoir si ce contenu est à sa place ou non dans Tyranny. Est-ce que c'est cohérent avec l'univers et renforce sa force évocatrice, ou au contraire la sape et brise la suspension d'incrédulité? Sans jugement de valeur sur dit contenu.


La question n'est pas de savoir si tu es pro ou anti, le point qui m'intéresse c'est de savoir quelle est la manifestation concrète de ce contenu issu du "carcan culturel américain" (et plus le côté progressiste que néo-cons de la médaille apparemment pour ce jeu en particulier puisque tu parles d'AG d'université Californienne) qui selon toi détruit l'univers de Tyranny et la suspension d'incrédulité?

PS: si j'avais voulu te faire ban j'aurai modobell hein. Je n'ai aucune raison ni envie de le faire, je suis souvent en désaccord profond avec tes prises de positons mais tu n'a rien dit qui mérite l'intervention de la modération, il n'y a rien de hors-charte.

----------


## Stelarc

Les cheveux rasés sur le côté digne d'une actrice porno déglinguée, bordel mais faut suivre. ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un horrible exemple serait Tyranny, qui échoue totalement à faire croire en son monde antique avec ses persos et dialogues qui parraîssent tout droit sortis d'une AG d'uni californienne. Chez Obsidian on est visiblement pas capables de se sortir du carcan culturel américain pour proposer quelque-chose de différent.


On est dans un monde Fantasy: à partir de là tout est possible. Qui a déclaré qu'un univers empruntant à  des éléments ou références  historiques "réelles" devait conformer toutes ses règles à cette même réalité ?
Autant pour un jeu qui se voudrait respectueux historiquement je comprendrais la critique, autant là osblc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux upgrader les modèles et les textures autant que tu veux, un mauvais jeu reste un mauvais jeu... Sans l'effet wow de l'époque ça devient plus dur à vendre. Y a aussi la question de combien ils ont mis dedans par rapport au résultat.


SAuf que ce n'est pas un "mauvais" jeu. En-deçà l'ambition initiale, on passe d'un jeu d'enquête à un TPS, mais pour le reste c'est un shooter  action/horror au gameplay efficace et avec une ambiance réussie. Un peu trop long par contre (surtout le chapitre 3, de mémoire).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne sais si c'est du wokisme en vrai. Et autant je n'ai pas rencontré ça sur Tyranny, mais autant PoE 2, je trouve que ça fait un peu trop de sentimentalisme. Genre, dans le jeu, y'a quand même pas mal de compagnons qui font part de leur états d'âme, dans un donjon, après avoir décapité une vingtaine de créatures. 
> .


C'est pas vraiment propre aux jeux vidéos, ce genre de situations tu le retrouves dans des films et livres. A la pelle. Peut être que ça marque plus en jeu parce qu'on passe de "baaaaaaston" à "réflexion sur mon enfance torturée", mais c'est quelque chose d'assez répandu au final;
D'ailleurs même IRL tu vas pas forcément lancer ce genre de conv' affalé sur le canapé ou le soir après le dîner, ça peut arriver n'importe quand dans une journée, tu choisis pas forcément le moment de t'épancher  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> SAuf que ce n'est pas un "mauvais" jeu. En-deçà l'ambition initiale, on passe d'un jeu d'enquête à un TPS, mais pour le reste c'est un shooter  action/horror au gameplay efficace et avec une ambiance réussie. Un peu trop long par contre (surtout le chapitre 3, de mémoire).


D'accord sur le "pas un mauvais jeu". Mais la partie shooter est pénible et totalement dispensable. Le jeu se serait mieux porté sans.

J'en suis ressorti avec le sentiment du "fallait mettre du panpan sinon les joueurs ils sont perdus", quitte à en faire un truc mal branlé et répétitif dès que tu t'es lassé du gimmick rigolo de la lumière (la petite bonne idée des phases d'action), soit au bout de cinq minutes. C'est te dire à quel point le joueur est respecté.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

5mn t'es dur. Si on va par là dans Max payne c'est le même souci. je suis d'accord que ça manque de renouvellement côté ennemis sur la durée, mais le jeu propose pas mal de situations shoots plaisantes.
Par contre le projet initial open-world enquête était plus bandant, ouais.

----------


## Kriegor

> Où on parle des *Tortues Ninjas* et de quelques-uns de leurs jeux :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15747...-anecdotes.htm


Je ne vais pas m'exprimer pour les jeux GameBoy parce que je n'ai jamais eu cette console, mais l'article fait passer tous les autres pour des titres remarquables, ingénieux, passionnant, extraordinaires, parmi les meilleurs jamais conçus... Alors j'ai beaucoup de nostalgie pour le tout premier sur Nes, qui a ses bons côtés (et des mauvais aussi). Au passage, il n'est certainement pas dans la liste des plus durs jeux de la console (avec un peu de coaching, n'importe qui ira au bout en quelques runs, bonne chance pour faire la même chose sur du Ninja Gaiden, Ghost'n Goblins, Mega Man, Super Mario Bros 2...). Le reste, c'est rien de tous ces superlatifs. Au mieux, c'est sympa parce qu'on joue les tortues ninjas et que ça reste dynamique.

----------


## Ruvon

> 5mn t'es dur. Si on va par là dans Max payne c'est le même souci. je suis d'accord que ça manque de renouvellement côté ennemis sur la durée, mais le jeu propose pas mal de situations shoots plaisantes.
> Par contre le projet initial open-world enquête était plus bandant, ouais.


Allez je te l'accorde, il y a quelques scènes d'action qui passent (et puis qui n'aime pas buter des corbeaux par dizaines, ces saloperies qui font couac couac ?). Mais si Max Payne était un jeu de shoot assumé qui maitrisait mieux son gameplay, Alan Wake avait une ambiance de ouf (même si l'action était située dans un lieu où le soleil se lève à 11h et se couche à 14h30) que les phases de shoot desservaient parfois / souvent.






> Achtung sur *Achilles*, j'ai fait le closed test, c'était pas bon côté fluidité du jeu et ce n'est toujours pas le cas d'après ce que j'en sais (et il n'y a que 20% de ce que les devs prévoient de la version finale, niveau contenu).


IGN parle aussi de bugs et confirme l'absence d'une bonne partie du contenu pour l'instant, mais ils sont optimistes : https://www.ign.com/articles/achille...-access-review




> There's no reason that, in a good amount of time, Achilles: Legends Untold couldn’t turn into an action-adventure game of mythological proportions. The fundamentals are all in place, including a decent idea for a story. But all you get when you buy into its early access version is mundane combat, an empty world, and by-the-numbers plot, all of which are a Trojan Horse for a load of bugs and glitches so heavy Atlas couldn’t lift them.




Les artistes de *MythForce* (si, vous savez, ce jeu sorti le 20 avril sur l'EGS dont personne ne parle) parlent de la difficulté de donner à leur jeu cet aspect dessin animé des années 80.

https://www.polygon.com/23065732/myt...ept-art-studio



*Kerbal Space Program 2* a donc été repoussé à 2023, et on sait maintenant plus précisément que Take-Two prévoit une sortie le 31 mars 2023 sur PC et une sortie console dans les 12 mois qui suivent. Mais pour un jeu déjà repoussé deux fois, on va prendre ça avec des grosses pincettes. Genre un tractopelle.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...delayed-again/




> UPDATE: In its quarterly earnings report on Monday, Private Division parent company Take-Two said the PC version will be released by March 31, 2023, with the console version arriving during the following 12 months.




*Fall Guys* passera donc free to play le 21 juin et quittera Steam (où il ne sera plus disponible pour les nouveaux joueurs, mais qui restera mis à jour pour ceux qui le possèdent déjà) pour l'EGS. Vu qu'il reste moins de 10 000 joueurs quotidiens sur Steam, on verra si ça relance l'intérêt des masses.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...ic-games-store



*Square Enix* a donc vendu studios occidentaux et franchises à Embracer, mais veut en créer de nouveaux d'après le briefing de fin d'année fiscale, tout en continuant à "explorer" le monde merveilleux de la BlockchaiNFT. Les deux décisions n'ont pas l'air liées, mais on n'est pas à l'abri.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...os-to-embracer

----------


## ZenZ

> *Kerbal Space Program 2* a donc été repoussé à 2023, et on sait maintenant plus précisément que Take-Two prévoit une sortie le 31 mars 2023 sur PC et une sortie console dans les 12 mois qui suivent. Mais pour un jeu déjà repoussé deux fois, on va prendre ça avec des grosses pincettes. Genre un tractopelle.


Putain j'suis deg !

----------


## comodorecass

> Au passage, il n'est certainement pas dans la liste des plus durs jeux de la console (avec un peu de coaching, n'importe qui ira au bout en quelques runs, bonne chance pour faire la même chose sur du Ninja Gaiden, Ghost'n Goblins, Mega Man, Super Mario Bros 2...). Le reste, c'est rien de tous ces superlatifs. Au mieux, c'est sympa parce qu'on joue les tortues ninjas et que ça reste dynamique.


Tu mets Super Mario Bros 2 devant TMNT niveau difficulté? C'est pas du tout le souvenir que j'en ai. Y'a quelques passage chaud dans Mario 2 (les mondes où tu creuses) mais franchement rien de vraiment très relevé. J'ai loupé un truc?

----------


## yodaxy

> Tu mets Super Mario Bros 2 devant TMNT niveau difficulté? C'est pas du tout le souvenir que j'en ai. Y'a quelques passage chaud dans Mario 2 (les mondes où tu creuses) mais franchement rien de vraiment très relevé. J'ai loupé un truc?


Il parles du Super Mario Bros 2 japonais, soit The Lost Levels  ::):

----------


## nefrem

Super Mario 2 je l'ai torché pleins de fois sur ma NES étant petit.
Alors que TMNT, que j'avais la "chance" d'avoir aussi, je ne l'ai fini que 25 après en émulation, en abusant de quicksave.

J'ai donc également un gros doute la dessus Kriegor...




> Il parles du Super Mario Bros 2 japonais, soit The Lost Levels


My bad si c'est ça, mais j'ai un doute vu que Lost Levels n'est jamais sorti sur le NES européenne

----------


## comodorecass

Ah ok, dans ce cas c'est vrai, Lost Levels est un enfer. Tellement de truc vicieux.

----------


## Zerger

Et puis, on est pas obligé de tout classer, tout le temps...

----------


## yodaxy

> My bad si c'est ça, mais j'ai un doute vu que Lost Levels n'est jamais sorti sur le NES européenne


Il est ressorti sur la compile Super Mario All Stars sur SNES, donc j'imagine qu'il n'est pas non plus complètement inconnu.

Sinon pour la liste de JVC, TMNT Tournament Fighters sur SNES est un des meilleurs VS Fighting de la console  :Cigare:  Ils ont pas du jouer en profondeur au 1er BTU Arcade, par contre, qui est vraiment mauvais, avec des hitboxes de l'enfer et un gameplay ultra répétitif (même pour un BTU). Turtles In Time est beaucoup mieux.

----------


## nefrem

> Il est ressorti sur la compile Super Mario All Stars sur SNES, donc j'imagine qu'il n'est pas non plus complètement inconnu.


Oui mais du coup c'est pas un jeu de la NES  ::ninja:: 




> Et puis, on est pas obligé de tout classer, tout le temps...


Hérétique ! Au bucher !  :Cell:

----------


## Aza

> Malheureusement il faut connaitre les vieux dossiers pour décrypter les propos de Momock. Depuis l'époque du GG il a appris à biaiser pour ne pas mettre les radars en alerte. Quand il dit qu'il critique "le carcan culturel américain" il faut comprendre "propagande neo-féministe, SJW et LGBT". Je ne posterai pas de quotes par respect pour ce thread mais tout est vérifiable il suffit de chercher le vieux topic du Gamergate (attention aux points de QI), il est truffé de ses interventions où il développe sa vison du milieu du jeu vidéo gangrené par l'idéologie SJW et les néo-féministes. Heureusement parpaingue est venu mettre les mots que Momock cherchait à contourner. 
> 
> Le post auquel j'ai réagi n'est qu'un de plus où il ressasse encore et encore ses vieux démons d'assiégé sous une forme plus furtive. Bon et je m'attendais pas à trouver Tyranny présenté en exemple pour illustrer son propos.


Ah non mais on s'en tamponne, en fait.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Recommencez pas. C'est un forum, ça discute.

Et puis ça aère les pages. Tout le monde y gagne !

----------


## Zerger

Ca se crache plus à la gueule que ca discute ces derniers temps quand même  ::(:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ta gueule.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

> Il parles du Super Mario Bros 2 japonais, soit The Lost Levels


Oui, je parle bien du vrai Super Mario Bros. 2 et pas de Yume Kōjō: Doki Doki Panic avec un skin Mario pour l'écouler sur le marché occidental.

Honnêtement, ça pourrait se discuter de qui est le plus dur entre TMNT 1 et Doki Doki Panic. TMNT 1 a une mécanique qui n'était pas forcément comprise par les petits garçons qui y jouaient à cette époque mais que je pourrais résumer par : tous les items réapparaissent quand tu rentres et ressors d'un niveau. Ca veut dire toutes les pizzas qui redonnent de la vie (certaines étant situées juste à l'entrée ou la sortie d'un niveau), mais aussi toutes les armes. Donc en quelques minutes, on peut très bien farmer 99 Kiai sur toutes ses tortues, et ensuite les spammer jusqu'à la fin du jeu. Ce qui laisse en grosse difficulté que quelques sauts (il doit y en avoir 5 dans tout le jeu) qui se font au pixel près.

Si tu y joues sans farm, là oui, il est très dur, notamment à cause du célèbre "couloir de la mort". 




> Ils ont pas du jouer en profondeur au 1er BTU Arcade, par contre, qui est vraiment mauvais, avec des hitboxes de l'enfer et un gameplay ultra répétitif (même pour un BTU). Turtles In Time est beaucoup mieux.


Je serais plus indulgent envers TMNT Arcade pour la simple raison qu'il est arrivé avant Final Fight (donc la barre était placée beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup moins haut) et a posé le gameplay de plusieurs productions Konami (je ne sais pas si on peut parler de bonne chose mais, voilà, il a construit).

Turtles in Time est mieux mais ça reste ni un grand BTU (pas même en s'arrêtant au catalogue Konami), ni un grand jeu Snes. Je suis prêt à concéder que c'est un beat'em up honnête sur Snes mais elle n'a pas été gâtée de ce côté et il y a quand même eu mieux. Enfin, je trouve Hyperstone Heist meilleur que Turtles in Time (un peu) mais il a été totalement éclipsé, à raison, par Streets of Rage 2 peu après sa sortie.

L'article encense aussi TMNT 3 qui n'a aucun intérêt en terme de gameplay.

----------


## comodorecass

> Oui, je parle bien du vrai Super Mario Bros. 2 et pas de Yume Kōjō: Doki Doki Panic avec un skin Mario pour l'écouler sur le marché occidental.


Franchement l'exactitude c'est bien, être compris de tous c'est mieux. Chez nous c'est bien Lost Levels et Super Mario Bros. 2 qu'ils s'appellent. Vulgariser pour être entendu par le plus grand nombre n'est pas un défaut mais une qualité!  :;): 

Expert CPC mais pas trop quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Je serais plus indulgent envers TMNT Arcade pour la simple raison qu'il est arrivé avant Final Fight (donc la barre était placée beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup moins haut) et a posé le gameplay de plusieurs productions Konami (je ne sais pas si on peut parler de bonne chose mais, voilà, il a construit).
> 
> Turtles in Time est mieux mais ça reste ni un grand BTU (pas même en s'arrêtant au catalogue Konami), ni un grand jeu Snes. Je suis prêt à concéder que c'est un beat'em up honnête sur Snes mais elle n'a pas été gâtée de ce côté et il y a quand même eu mieux. Enfin, je trouve Hyperstone Heist meilleur que Turtles in Time (un peu) mais il a été totalement éclipsé, à raison, par Streets of Rage 2 peu après sa sortie.


J'aime beaucoup Turtles In Time (version Arcade ou SNES) parce qu'il y a beaucoup d'idées très sympa dedans mais la nostalgie doit aider, c'est sur que niveau gameplay ça reste relativement basique, on est très loin des cadors du BTU à ce niveau. 
Il faudrait que je teste Hyperstone Heist, jamais fait.

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est lourd à la longue le topic de l'engueulade toutes les 3 pages...


Oui c'était mieux quand on avant 1 page avec 4000 quotes Youtube et Twitter.

----------


## Ruvon

Faisez-vous des bisous  :tired: 



Un ancien joueur pro de *CS:GO* balance sur des matchs truqués en 2015, envoyant hObbit (Cloud9) et d'autres joueurs russes sous le bus.

https://www.dexerto.com/csgo/coming-...ixing-1824476/



Pourquoi le développement de *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Times Remake* s'est mal passé chez Ubisoft India (spoiler : c'est Ubisoft) et ce que le futur réserve aux studios de Pune et Mumbai.

https://0451games.substack.com/p/ubi...make-india?s=r



Et puis on est mardi, comme je le disais dans le topic du BMDJ, c'est bientôt le weekend mais c'est surtout l'heure du *Newspeek*  ::ninja:: 

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## Kriegor

> J'aime beaucoup Turtles In Time (version Arcade ou SNES) parce qu'il y a beaucoup d'idées très sympa dedans mais la nostalgie doit aider, c'est sur que niveau gameplay ça reste relativement basique, on est très loin des cadors du BTU à ce niveau.


Je ne veux pas me montrer trop dur envers un jeu qui reste dynamique, varié et potentiellement fun (c'est un titre correct, je fronce juste les sourcils de le voir si souvent considéré comme un incontournable, une oeuvre culte) mais ce qu'il n'a pas piqué à TMNT2, il l'a pris à Hachoo.
Le truc le plus original dans ce jeu, c'est d'avoir utilisé la mécanique d'envoyer les adversaires vers l'écran pour un combat où le boss est situé au premier plan.

Batman Returns était un meilleur beat'em up sous licence Konami sur Snes, mais l'histoire a voulu qu'on retienne Turtles in Time, et je sais pourquoi : on voyage dans le temps, ça fait de beaux niveaux variés et colorés, c'est facile à jouer, c'est rapide... Pas trop grave si c'est moins riche, moins précis, moins tactique, moins technique, moins intéressant.
Il y a aussi les ventes qui pèsent. Ce qui fait que les beat'em up console de ces années-là ont une aura disproportionnée. Combien de fois peut-on trouver dans les meilleurs BTU ever Golden Axe 1 et 2 (aussi bien chez la presse spécialisée d'ailleurs) ?

----------


## Ruvon

*Guerrilla Collective* fera son show annuel le 11 juin, juste avant celui de *Wholesome Games*.











*Red Dead Redemption 2* a fourni 44 millions de cowboys, dont 1 million depuis décembre.

----------


## pipoop

ahh les liens twitter...ca m'avait pas manqué

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ahh les liens twitter...ca m'avait pas manqué


Et dans 5 minutes (+ 3 ou 4 fois dans les prochaines 24 heures), les quotes d'intégrations twitter sur la même page.  :Bave:

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Je n'ai pas encore testé les vieux tmnt, mais les super mario bros m'ont toujours traumatisé niveau difficulté, je préfère les épisodes gameboy plus lents et accessibles(super mario land 1 et 2). Je sais que l'un des tmnt a vu sa difficulté artificiellement augmentée par la faute de l'éditeur(le jeu NES?)

----------


## Kriegor

Il y a eu 3 jeux Nes, mais le 2 et le 3 sont plus faciles que les jeux Kirby donc ça ne peut être que le premier, celui en flat scrolling.

----------


## FB74

Une espèce de City Builder, mais axé sur le réseau d'approvisionnement.




> Sweet Transit is an upcoming city building / railroad tycoon blend that is reminiscent of Anno 1800 and Factorio. 
> It provides a simple premise on which many simple systems come together to create a complex game centred around the concept of railway towns.
> You'll be responsible for building your cities from the ground up, starting as humble villages, and you'll need to establish resource production and transportation for tourists, workers, and resources alike to encourage growth and prosperity.
> If you're a fan of railroad tycoon style games and city builders, you should definitely keep an eye on this one.

----------


## Kimuji

> Je ne veux pas me montrer trop dur envers un jeu qui reste dynamique, varié et potentiellement fun (c'est un titre correct, je fronce juste les sourcils de le voir si souvent considéré comme un incontournable, une oeuvre culte) mais ce qu'il n'a pas piqué à TMNT2, il l'a pris à Hachoo.
> Le truc le plus original dans ce jeu, c'est d'avoir utilisé la mécanique d'envoyer les adversaires vers l'écran pour un combat où le boss est situé au premier plan.
> 
> Batman Returns était un meilleur beat'em up sous licence Konami sur Snes, mais l'histoire a voulu qu'on retienne Turtles in Time, et je sais pourquoi : on voyage dans le temps, ça fait de beaux niveaux variés et colorés, c'est facile à jouer, c'est rapide... Pas trop grave si c'est moins riche, moins précis, moins tactique, moins technique, moins intéressant.


Turtles in Time avait quand même l'avantage d'être jouable à deux, ce qui n'est pas rien dans un BTU.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Jusqu'à 4 joueurs non ? Avec l'adaptateur qui va bien ?

----------


## Kimuji

> Jusqu'à 4 joueurs non ? Avec l'adaptateur qui va bien ?


Il me semble que seule la version arcade était 4 joueurs.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi 17 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...7-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

La Russie n’envisage pas de bloquer *Youtube* et ses 90 millions d’utilisateurs mensuels dans le pays :

https://www.clubic.com/television-tv...e-youtube.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Il y a donc en fait *3 jeux Silent Hill* en développement. Un remake de Silent Hill 2 par Bloober Team. Un jeu épisodique par Annupurna Interactive. Et un dernier par un studio japonais, probablement celui des screens leakés :

https://gamewave.fr/p-t/silent-hill-...developpement/

*Arma Reforger*, la pré-version d’Arma 4, est sorti aujourd’hui en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/arma-reforge...its-out-today/



Spoiler Alert! 








Du gameplay non-confirmé pour la compilation *Sonic Origins*. Et aussi un niveau caché de Sonic 2, qui avait été supprimé de la version finale :

https://noisypixel.net/sonic-origins...ic-first-game/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15759...elle-video.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








De la musique de *Chrono Cross: The Radical Dreamers Edition* :

https://noisypixel.net/chrono-cross-...ition-termina/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un mod pour mettre de la VR dans *Resident Evil Village*, par Praydog, qui a fait pareil pour les remakes de Resident Evil 2 et 3 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-modder-...apcom-refused/

https://github.com/praydog?tab=repositories

https://www.patreon.com/praydog



Spoiler Alert! 








10 millions de copies vendues pour *Final fantasy XV* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050849259.html

La présentation *Guerrilla Collective* et le *Wholesome Direct* auront lieu l’un à la suite de l’autre le 11 Juin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849253.html



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/gue...g-on-june-11th

----------


## Ruvon

*V Rising*, le survival multi vampirique est sorti en EA aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1604030/V_Rising/





*Tennis Manager 2022* est lui sorti tout court (vous l'avez ?). Test en cours par mes soins  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Manager_2022/





Annonce de *Mars Tactics*, tactical en tour par tour.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mars_Tactics/

----------


## KOUB

Le hack’n slash *Touken Ranbu Warriors* sortira sur Switch et PC en occident le 24 Mai. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam et sur Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/touken-ranbu-warriors-pc-west/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...anbu_Warriors/



Spoiler Alert! 








Il s’est passé des trucs du côté de l’ARG des chauves-souris cachées du visual-novel *AI: The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiative* qui sort le 24 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/hidden-bats-a...aine-survival/

Les modifications de la mise à jour 20.40 de *Fortnite* ont fuité avec en particulier le « dispositif de fin du monde », qui va pulser et produire divers effets comme réduire la gravité. Oh, et les V-trucs achetés sur PlayStation pourront être utilisé partout :

https://gamingintel.com/fortnite-lea...ore-in-v20-40/

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/05...-all-platforms

*PlayStation* a un dictionnaire pour Gamez en ligne :

https://gamerant.com/playstation-gamer-dictionary/

https://www.playstation.com/en-us/ed...ming-glossary/

Fadile Waked, actrice sur le projet *Silent Hill* dont les images ont fuité il y a peu, a plus ou moins confirmé qu’elles étaient vraies :

https://www.gamesradar.com/leaked-si...n-the-project/

*Need For Speed 3* sur Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.thegamer.com/need-for-sp...real-engine-5/



Spoiler Alert! 








C’est le début de la deuxième étape sur trois des événements du sixième anniversaire d’*Overwatch* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15758...niversaire.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








La démo The Matrix Awakens sous *Unreal Engine 5.1* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/the-m...-for-download/

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eQ_..._dyKgFGqZ/view



Spoiler Alert! 








Du gameplay pour le hack’n slash *Soulstice*, qui doit sortir à l’automne 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...eplay-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de survie avec des vampires *V Rising* est sorti en accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/v-r...es-dun-vampire



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

*Techland* cherche du monde pour un futur "AAA Open World Action-RPG".

https://techland.net/job-offers



Trailer du RPG Steampunk *EMPYRE: Dukes of the Far Frontier* annoncé pour le 3 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Far_Frontier/





Le showcase complet de *505 Games*, avec entre autres :

*Stray Blade* : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1621990/Stray_Blade/



*Among the Trolls* : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ng_the_Trolls/



*Miasma Chronicles* : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ma_Chronicles/







Trailer pour la sortie aujourd'hui du DLC pour *Furi* - *Onnamusha* .

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ri__Onnamusha/





Annonce du RTS / Action (?) *The Valiant*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/959860/The_Valiant/





Trailer du jeu d'aventure en FMV *AWK - Adventures of Walker King* où on suit les aventures de Didier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...f_Walker_King/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de survie dans une capsule spatiale *Tin Can* est sorti d’accès anticipé aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tin...acces-anticipe



Spoiler Alert! 








Vlà les prochains jeux du *Game Pass*. Oui, Vampire Survivors :



Spoiler Alert! 








*Among The Trolls* est un jeu de survie en monde ouvert avec de la mythologie finlandaise dedans. Le jeu sortira en accès anticipé sur PC cet Automne :

https://fr.ign.com/among-the-trolls/...games-showcase



Spoiler Alert! 








L’action-RPG/RTS *The Valiant* sortira un jour prochain sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://fr.ign.com/the-valiant/59727...s-elements-rpg



Spoiler Alert! 








*Miasma Chronicles* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur PS5, Xbox Series et PC :

https://fr.ign.com/miasma-chronicles...ce-intriguante



Spoiler Alert! 








C’est le jour de la mise à jour numéro 2 de *Warstride Challenge*, avec en particulier l’ajout du 2ème chapitre :

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...17876033353538

*Doukutsu Randamu*, c’est Cave Story en roguelike. Pas le +, la version gratuite. Et Doukutsu Randamu est aussi gratuit sur itch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/indie-darlin...w-a-roguelike/

https://www.cavestory.org/download/cave-story.php

https://trashboxbobylev.itch.io/doukutsu-randamu

*Techland* (Dying Light 1 et2) travaille sur un action-RPG, avec des anciens développeurs de CD Project :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050849273.html

https://www.actugaming.net/techland-...ouvert-498590/



Spoiler Alert! 






La 7ème saison, nommée Compete & Conquer de *Snowrunner* commencera le 31 Mai, avec l’arrivée du DLC du même nom et le port du jeu sur consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050849267.html

C’est bientôt le jour de la mise à jour 1.2 pour *Total War : Warhammer 3*, qui inclura un DLC gratuit et des trucs. Les notes de patch sont disponibles :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/total-war-w...ch-1-2-0-notes

La sortie de l’action-RPG *Stray Blade* est reportée de 2022 à 2023 sur PC, PS5 et Xbox Series :

https://www.actugaming.net/stray-bla...report-498528/

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/st...oile-en-video/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

> *Techland* (Dying Light 1 et2) travaille sur un action-RPG, avec des anciens développeurs de CD Project :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050849273.html
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/techland-...ouvert-498590/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Pas seulement de CD Projekt, aussi des gens qui ont travaillé avec Guerrilla Games, Arkane ou Avalanche Studios.




> That list of names includes narrative director Karolina Stachyra, who wrote The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt’s Bloody Baron questline (among other The Witcher narrative contributions), narrative lead Arkadiusz Borowik (The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings), open world director Bartosz Ochman (Cyberpunk 2077), lead animator Kevin Quaid (Horizon Zero Dawn), lead game designer David McClure (Deathloop), and creative director Mario Maltezos (Mad Max, Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time).

----------


## KOUB

Un mod qui met du Harry Potter dans le jeu fantasy VR *Blade and Sorcery* :

https://gamerant.com/blade-and-sorce...-harry-potter/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le JRPG *Eiyuden Chronicle : Hundred Heroes*, la suite du Rising sorti le 10 Mai, sortira en 2023 :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/50...undred-heroes/



Spoiler Alert! 








18 millions de vente pour *Monster Hunter World* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050849269.html

Un mode PvP façon League Of Legend a été testé durant le développement de *Diablo 3* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-3/pvp-league-of-legends

Un dev-diary pour *Vampire: The Masquerade – Swansong*, qui sort le 19 Mai, sur PC Xbox et PlayStation :

https://noisypixel.net/vampire-the-m...veloper-diary/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Roller Champions* prouvera qu’il est encore vivant demain :

https://www.actugaming.net/rollers-c...velles-498601/



Spoiler Alert! 








C’est le jour d’une nouvelle mise à jour pour *Flight Simulator*, qui rend l’Italie et l’île où les gens s’installent uniquement parce qu’ils aiment aller à la plage, plus jolies :

https://www.eurogamer.net/flight-sim...t-world-update

Le jeu de casse-brique (oui, parfaitement) *Shatter Remastered Deluxe* a été annoncé pour Septembre sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/shat...-switch-and-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le DLC Blue Sun pour l’action-RPG *Hellpoint* sortira le 12 Juillet, en même temps que les versions pour console de nouvelle génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/hell...nsion-blue-sun



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Radio Commander: Pacific Campaign*, après un premier jeu intéressant, original mais un peu bancal, on part du Vietnam pour le Pacifique.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ific_Campaign/





Ça tease *Warhammer 40,000: Darktide*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...0000_Darktide/





Et du gameplay pour le jeu d'horreur *Fobia - St. Dinfna Hotel*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Dinfna_Hotel/





Et la dernière MAJ de Flight Sim nous emmène en Italie et à Malte.

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/05/...orld-update-9/








> World Update IX includes:
> 
> Four handcrafted airports:Palermo Airport (LICJ) in SicilySondrio Airport (LILO) in the southern TyrolMarina di Campo Airport (LIRJ) on Elba IslandBolanzo Airport (LIPB ) in the southern TyrolEnhanced detail of 100 other airports94 points of interest in Italy11 points of interest in MaltaThree bush tripsThree discovery flightsThree new landing challenges.

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’horreur-survie *FOBIA: St. Dinfna Hotel* sortira le 28 Juin sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/fobi...unches-june-28

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Dinfna_Hotel/



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Y avait évidemment une arnaque dans la mise en open-source des *drivers Linux de Nvidia* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-move...linux-drivers/

Il est maintenant possible d’installer *Windows* sur le *Steam Deck* sans forcer :

https://gamerant.com/steam-deck-now-supports-windows/

Il n’y a pas que le *Steam Deck* dans la vie, il y a aussi les *Aya Neo* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...les-48514.html



Spoiler Alert! 









*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Insomniac* et *Sony* vont donner de l’argent pour soutenir le droit à l’avortement aux USA, vu que le CEO a envoyé un email disant de « respecter les avis de tous » concernant le droit à l’avortement. Aussi, els studios de développement ont le droit de se taire sur le sujet :

https://gamerant.com/insomniac-sony-...-organization/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ceos-comments/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/in.../1100-6503507/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video...nk-spider-man/

*Take Two* a gagné plein d’argent cette année fiscale, et plus que prévu pour Tiny Tina’s Wonderland, WWE 2k22 et … la version next gen de GTA 5. Aussi, au vu des résultats Tiny Tina’s sera développé en franchise. Et 30 jeux dont 8 Remasters ou ports sont prévus pour sortir entre 2023 et 2025 :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...s-expectations

https://www.gamesradar.com/take-two-...years-to-come/

https://www.destructoid.com/take-two...itive-edition/

*Take Two* n’a rien dit par rapport à un possible jeu FIFA sous leurs couleurs :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...wing-ea-split/

*Take Two* reconnait que les joueurs de Red Dead Online ont bien raison de pas être contents, vu que la dernière mise à jour date d’un an. Et quelque chose arrive, promis. Mais les joueurs n’avaient qu’à dépenser plus en microtransactions aussi :

https://kotaku.com/red-dead-online-r...don-1848933810

165 millions de copies vendues pour *GTA 5* (dont 5 sur la next gen) et 44 millions pour *Red Dead Redemption* :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gt.../1100-6503511/

*Behaviour Interactive* (Dead By Daylight) a acheté le studio de développement *Midwinter Entertainment* (Scavengers) à *Improbable*, qui veut vraiment mettre tous ses œufs dans le panier percé et qui sent un peu le pourri du metaverse. La sortie de Scavengers sur consoles est d’ailleurs annulée :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-entertainment

https://www.thegamer.com/scavengers-...r-interactive/

*Gameloft* ouvre un studio de développement en France et se concentre sur le free-to-play pour PC et consoles :



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/gamel...rance-20220517

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15758...oles-et-pc.htm

*L’outil de quantification de la diversité d’Activision-Blizzard* a en fait été présenté une première fois à la GDC en 2017. Et la personne qui présente a pas franchement l’air à l’aise de quantifier les personnages des jeux Mario :

https://kotaku.com/activison-blizzar...ari-1848936056



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Mais plus ça va, plus c’est admirable, cette confiance aveugle dans les cryptomonnaies et surtout la *stabilité des stablecoins* :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=scr...in-prices-to-1

Les données personnelles d’un million de clients de *casinos en ligne* ont fuité :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...-detectee.html

Ha ouais, c’est vrai qu’on a oublié de parler de la *MiamiCoin*. Introduite par son maire, Crypto-enthousiaste convaincu, les gains de la cryptomonnaie étaient censé aider à financer la ville … Et … :



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Comme si les cryptos-bros avaient découvert qu’une monnaie maintenant un cours stable grâce à un algorithme, ça ne fonctionnait pas vraiment, c’est maintenant la *stablecoin DEI* qui se casse la gueule après la Luna :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/963667...ndexation.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apple* travaillerait sur un Iphone pliable :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-foldable-i...spl-1848936439

----------


## Ruvon

Le PIF d'*Arabie Saoudite* aka "l'argent de poche perso du découpeur de journaliste Mohammed Ben Salman" vient d'acheter 5% de *Nintendo*. Voilà voilà.

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-saudi-ar...res-1848941294

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...nintendo-stake

Un commentaire de Nintendo en forme de no comment :




> A Nintendo spokesman said the company learned about the Saudi investment from news reports and would not comment on individual shareholders.

----------


## Ruvon

Après sa sortie sur l'EGS (et s'être servi des forums Steam pour communiquer avec les joueurs en l'absence de cette feature sur l'EGS), *Chivalry 2* arrivera sur Steam le 12 juin, en même temps qu'un nouveau contenu : Tenosian Invasion, qui ajoute un théâtre d'opération ambiance désertique et ottomane.

https://chivalry2.com/2022/05/17/chi...am-on-june-12/





*Twitch* lance une fonctionnalité pour mettre en avant les artistes d'emotes.

https://www.polygon.com/23103992/twi...ribution-badge



*Sapiens*, présenté comme un building sim pour les premiers Hommes avec un grand arbre technologique "d'évolution", fait par un dev solo, sortira le 13 juin. A vous les cabanes en bouse séchée et les outils en cailloux.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1060230/Sapiens/





Ça vous dit un dating sim avec les méchants de *Dead By Daylight* ? Moi non plus, mais ils vont le faire quand même. Ça s'appellera subtilement *Hooked on You: A Dead by Daylight Dating Sim* (et le titre est bien trouvé en vrai).



D'autres news sur Dead By Daylight qui va quand même fêter ses 6 ans avec du contenu sérieux, comme le nouveau chapitre Roots of Dread qui sort le 7 juin, un comic Attack on Titan...

Mais surtout un *Dead by Daylight: Resident Evil: PROJECT W* dont le trailer sera dispo à cette adresse à 16h : https://youtu.be/YlfiFUyJiSk






> Et la dernière MAJ de Flight Sim nous emmène en Italie et à Malte.
> 
> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2022/05/...orld-update-9/


J'en parlais hier mais si vous voulez le voir avec des images qui bougent :





*Gibbon: Beyond the Trees*, le très beau mais court simulateur de singe, par les devs du non moins réussi Old Man’s Journey, vient de sortir sur Steam :



https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/gibbon-beyond-the-trees/

----------


## Maalak

> *Sapiens*, présenté comme un building sim pour les premiers Hommes avec un grand arbre technologique "d'évolution", fait par un dev solo, sortira le 13 juin. A vous les cabanes en bouse séchée et les outils en cailloux.




 :Emo:

----------


## Nacodaco

> https://www.macintoshrepository.org/...LXNhcGllbnM%3D


Le seul vrai Sapiens  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

Salaud de Sapiens qui fait rien qu'à évoluer, c'était mieux avant  ::ninja:: 



*Bloodborne sur PC* ! Non je déconne. *Bloodborne en NFT* ! Non plus, je vais y arriver. *Bloodborne en Comics* ! Par Cullen Bunn à l'écriture et Piotr Kowalski au dessin ; j'y connais queud alors ptet que vous ça vous parle. 1er tome Lady of the Lantern sera dispo en juillet.

https://forbiddenplanet.com/catalog/...anterns&page=1



4 nouveaux jeux *SteamWorld* (dont le déjà annoncé SteamWorld HeadHunter) en préparation chez Thunderful Games, dont 3 à venir en 2023 :

https://www.ign.com/articles/thunder...in-development

----------


## Sorkar

> *Bloodborne sur PC* ! Non je déconne.


Modobell  :tired:  
Il y a des blagues qui faut pas faire.

----------


## 564.3

> https://www.macintoshrepository.org/...LXNhcGllbnM%3D


Un open world complètement dingue à l'époque… Mais voilà plutôt une image du Sapiens dont je me rappelle  :Emo: 


Et une vidéo de l'intro https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4c1GtefN2I

----------


## runner

> Modobell  
> Il y a des blagues qui faut pas faire.


Oui, vivement la faillite de from software.

----------


## Pluton

Suite à une MAJ d'hier, le récent mode de jeu Last Spartan Standing pour le multi de Halo Infinite (auquel je suis le seul à jouer sur tout le forum  :Emo:  ) peut désormais être joué sur 4 maps différentes.

Je sais que je vais repartir couvert de glaviots, mais pour ceux qui aiment l'adrénaline du Battle Royale mais se font chier dans des maps trop grandes et où il faut aller chercher l'action et passer plus de temps dans les lobbys que dans les parties, je m'y amuse comme un fou depuis 2 semaines.

Pour rappel, c'est F2P, y'a un loadout identique pour tous les joueurs, qui évolue en accumulant des kills et on dispose de 6 vies avant d'être éliminé. Les matchs, même en gagnant, se torchent en 8 minutes avec en moyenne entre 6 et 13 frags pour le top 3.
C'est Halo : le ttk est relativement élevé, ça peut se jouer à la manette aussi bien qu'à la souris (j'ai fait les 2), gagner est une question de positionnement et de tactique plus que de visée pure ou de moule.

Bref, c'est très très bien, les détracteurs de ce mode de jeu sont beaucoup des pleureuses qui ont bu la tasse de sel car, avec 6 vies il est difficile d'accuser la malchance et, avec l'obligation de faire des kills pour obtenir des armes, les campeurs qui ne se sont pas fait gangbangé finissent avec un pistolet à bouchon en face d'un gros pompe.

C'est bon, vous pouvez cracher.

----------


## Stelarc

> *Bloodborne en Comics* ! Par Cullen Bunn à l'écriture et Piotr Kowalski au dessin ; j'y connais queud alors ptet que vous ça vous parle. 1er tome Lady of the Lantern sera dispo en juillet.


Il y a déjà du Bloodborne en bds en 3 tomes je crois.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi 18 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...8-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Les applications payantes de *Google Play* ne sont plus mises à jour en Biélorussie :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...elorussie.html

La filiale de *Google* en Russie va déclarer faillite suite à la saisie de son compte bancaise par les autorités russes :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...or-bankruptcy/


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Un Dating Sim … Dans l’univers de Dead By Daylight, toutes les promesses sont dans le titre *Hooked On You: A Dead by Daylight Dating Sim*, qui sortira cet été sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-dead-by-da...lonel-sanders/



Spoiler Alert! 








En parlant de *Dead By Daylight*, le jeu a eu 6 ans aujourd’hui et a donc présenté ce dating sim, sa roadmap (il y aura du Resident Evil et du Attack on Titan) et le chapitre Roots of Dread, qui sera disponible le 7 Juin :

https://gamewave.fr/dead-by-daylight...reuses-choses/

https://gamewave.fr/dead-by-daylight...oots-of-dread/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Chivalry 2* sortira le 12 Juin sur Steam, en même temps que la mise à jour Tenosian Invasion avec des trucs mais surtout la cavalerie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/chivalry-...vasion-update/

Il y a une collaboration entre *PUBG Mobile* et *Evangelion* et … :

https://kotaku.com/pubg-mobile-playe...-cr-1848938533



Spoiler Alert! 








*Bloober Team* n’a aucun commentaire à faire sur *Silent Hill*. Que ce soit les jeux ou les films. Mis à part pour dire que le deuxième film était bien du caca :

https://www.gamesradar.com/bloober-t...ber-team-game/

Il y aura un événement pour expliquer comment rentrer dans la prochaine bêta d’*Overwatch 2*, le jeu qui aurait pu être un mail selon certains, le 16 Juin :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ov.../1100-6503552/

*Skull & Bones* a été évalué Mature en Corée du Sud et en Australie :

https://www.gamesradar.com/skull-and...pirate-nudity/

https://www.thegamer.com/skull-bones-australian-rating/

Digital Extremes (Warframe) a déposé la marque *Soulframe* en Europe :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/digi...rame-in-europe

C’est vrai qu’il y a un mode histoire dans les jeux de bagarre, donc voici un aperçu de celui de *DNF Duel*, qui sort le 28 Juin sur PlayStation et Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050849279.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le FRPG *The Caligula Effect 2* sortira le 22 Juin sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/the-caligula-...am-next-month/

Le nouveau record de speedrun any % de *Zelda: Breath of the Wild* est maintenant à 24 min 15 s :

https://gamerant.com/zelda-breath-of...-world-record/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour la mise à jour de Mai de *Lost Ark* :

https://gamerant.com/lost-ark-traile...ng-this-month/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un DLC *Angry Birds* pour *Minecraft* est disponible :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/an.../1100-6503567/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG *Mercenaries Rebirth: Call of the Wild Lynx*, disponible sur Switch et PS4, sortira en 2022 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/merc...-to-pc-in-2022



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de balle au prisonnier *Knockout City* passera free to play le 1er Juin :

https://twitter.com/gautoz/status/1526578994216304642

Une liste de mods pour *Total War : Warhammer 3* par PC Gamer :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/total-war-warhammer-3-mods/

Le jeu de courses *Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown* est retardé à 2023 et ne sortira que sur PC, PS5 et Xbox Series :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050849323.html

Le jeu d’aventures *Phonopolis* a été annoncé par Amanita Design (Happy Game) pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050849319.html



Spoiler Alert! 








*GreedFall 2 : The Dying World* a été annoncé pour 2024 sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050849321.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Yôji Fujito, réalisateur de *Final Fantasy XI*, a annoncé, pour les 20 du MMORPG, que les serveurs n’étaient pas près de fermer :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849305.html

La dernière mise à jour de *Final Fantasy : Stranger Of Paradise* améliore grandement la gestion des cheveux des personnages principaux qui faisaient gravement ramer le jeu :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849303.html

Le jeu de combats en arènes *Deathverse : Let It Die* sera en bêta ouverte du 28 Mai au 5 Juin sur PlayStation :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050849289.html

----------


## KOUB

*Sea Of Thieves* aura bientôt du nouveau contenu, les Mystères, qui semblent être une espèce de quête collaborative :

https://gamewave.fr/sea-of-thieves/s...-les-mysteres/



Spoiler Alert! 








La carte d’*Elden Ring* change avec les mises à jour :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390523.html



Spoiler Alert! 








La simulation de vie *Spirittea* sortira dans l’année :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/spirittea/release-summer



Spoiler Alert! 








Ça se passe pas mal pour *V Rising*, qui a atteint 46.000 joueurs simultanés hier pour sa sortie en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/v-rising/steam-player-count

*Final Fantasy VII aura 25 ans le mois prochain*. Il y aura peut-être des nouvelles de Final Fantasy VII Remake Part 2. Peut-être :

https://noisypixel.net/final-fantasy...sary-new-june/

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-7...ersary-reveal/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *The Legend of Heroes: Trails from Zero*, qui sort le 27 Septembre sur PC, Switch et PS4 :

https://noisypixel.net/new-the-legen...er-characters/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le développement du 3ème chapitre de *Deltarune* avance :

https://gamerant.com/deltarune-updat...ming-chapters/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *remake de The Last Of Us* devrait sortir dans l’année :

https://wccftech.com/the-last-of-us-...is-year-rumor/

Une nouvelle bande-annonce pour l’action-RPG *Steelrising*, qui sort le 8 Septembre sur PC, Xbox Series et PS5 :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15763...llen-order.htm



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de courses *WRC Generations* a été annoncé pour le 13 Octobre sur Xbox, PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/wrc-...box-one-and-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le FPS multijoueur *Leap* sortira en accès anticipé le 1er Juin sur Steam. Un bêta-test ouvert aura lieu du 20 au 22 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/leap...cess-on-june-1



Spoiler Alert! 








Demain sera le jour de la mise à jour 4.1 pour *Battlefield 2042*. Dernier pic à 1.749 joueurs simultanés sur Steam. Oui, je suis obligé de le préciser :

https://www.dsogaming.com/patches/ba...otes-revealed/

D’ailleurs, à cette occasion, le mode *Percée à 128 joueurs* sera supprimé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15765...et-de-mort.htm

Le jeu de stratégie *Old World* sort demain sur PC, PS4 et Xbox One :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/old...e-travers-ages



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de réflexion *Eternal Threads* sort demain sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ailleurs disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ete...quoiquil-coute

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ernal_Threads/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce sur les personnages du visual-novel *AI : The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiative* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849325.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Bon. Je suis obligé d’en parler car je te connais, cher public. Il est apparemment possible de gagner des tas d’XP en caressant les couilles de King Kong avec les pales d’un hélico dans *Kalof Warzone*. Et je sais que cette nouvelle te rend heureux quelque part, cher public :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/call-of-dut...arm-kong-balls

Voici la liste des jeux *SEGA* vérifiés pour le *Steam Deck* :

https://noisypixel.net/sega-verified-steam-deck-games/

*Square Enix* va présenter des trucs concernant la série de JRPG *SaGa* le 31 Mai :

https://noisypixel.net/square-enix-a...st-end-of-may/

*Roller Champions* sortira en free-to-play le 25 Mai sur PC, Xbox One et PS4, parce qu’il fallait bien qu’il sorte un jour, on dirait :

https://www.actugaming.net/roller-ch...railer-498831/

----------


## KOUB

*League Of Legends* tease son prochain champion :

https://gamerant.com/league-of-legen...hampion-tease/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








*Dead by Daylight* tease le tueur de son prochain chapitre :

https://gamerant.com/dead-by-dayligh...oject-w-tease/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Mysplaced* est un jeu développé lors d’une game-jam, qui ressemble vaguement à *The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening* et … Internet a fait son œuvre :

https://kotaku.com/zelda-links-awake...inn-1848942711

Du gameplay de *New Fallout: London*, le mod pour Fallout 4 :

https://www.thegamer.com/fallout-lon...ailer-details/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un nouveau trailer plein de bon gout pour *Sniper Elite 5* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/snip...er-screenshots



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’évasion *Escape Academy* sortira le 28 Juin sur Xbox, PlayStation et PC. Une démo jouable sera disponible sur Steam du 19 au 23 Mai :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/esca...unches-june-28



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

4 jeux *SteamWorld* sont en développement, le jeu d’action Headhunter mais aussi un city-builder, un tactical shooter au tour par tour et un jeu de réflexion :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fou...-a-citybuilder



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Nvidia prépare une *GTX 1630* pour son entrée de gamme :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-is-re...evel-gtx-1630/

EzBench est un benchmark pour l’*Unreal Engine 5*, téléchargeable et gratuit sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ezbench-is-a...e-5-benchmark/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...nch_Benchmark/



Spoiler Alert! 








Une photo du dissipateur thermique de la future *RTX 4090* :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...090-ti-fe.html


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Un set de decks Commanders pour *Magic The Gathering* avec pour thème *Baldur’s Gate* :

https://www.destructoid.com/magic-ba...ards-spoilers/

Une scène de combat du film *Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness* ressemble quand même beaucoup à une scène du JRPG musical *Sword of Symphony* :

https://kotaku.com/doctor-strange-ma...ght-1848937466



Spoiler Alert! 








*Bungie* continuera à raconter ce qu’il veut, même si Sony réussit bien à l’acheter :

https://www.thegamer.com/bungie-sony-roe-v-wade/

*Bungie* étudie ce qu’il peut faire contre l’extrémisme en ligne sur leur plateforme (Destiny 2 donc) :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...-terror-attack

*Techland* recrute pour son action-RPG en monde ouvert dont un artwork a été montré hier. Et a d’ailleurs déjà recruté des gens compétents :

https://www.thegamer.com/techland-hi...ld-action-rpg/

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...and-48519.html

25% des gens ayant acheté une *Switch* l’année dernière en avait déjà une :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390476.html

Le fonds d’investissement public de l’Arabie Saoudite possède maintenant 5% de *Nintendo* :

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-saudi-ar...res-1848941294

Les emotes de *Twitch* peuvent être attribuées au compte Twitch de leur créateur :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15763...disponible.htm

*Sony* a annoncé revoir ses objectifs et atteindre le zéro-carbone d’ici 2040 et plus 2050 :

https://www.eurogamer.net/sony-accel...es-by-10-years



Spoiler Alert! 








Le premier épisode de *Pokémon: Hisuian Snow* est disponible sur la chaîne youtube de Pokémon :

https://noisypixel.net/pokemon-hisui...e-1-available/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

L’équipe légale de la fondation *Terra*, dont les deux cryptomonnaies ne valent plus rien, a démissionné. Il est temps de penser à récupérer le cuivre des câbles dans les murs :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=ter...l-team-resigns

Et ça promet, puisque des investisseurs coréens poursuivent Do Kwon, le fondateur de *Terra* :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=cla...rypto-collapse

Il est finalement possible de garder son compte *Google GSuite* sans payer, en cherchant un peu le truc à cocher :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...e-user-emails/

*Netflix* a viré 150 personnes hier :

https://gizmodo.com/netflix-layoffs-...ice-1848938680

Le *FBI* demande gentiment aux entreprises américaines de ne pas embaucher d’espion Nord-Coréen :

https://gizmodo.com/north-korea-hack...fbi-1848937132

L’année dernière, les revenus des streameurs *Twitch* via les abonnements et les dons directs avaient fuité … Et quelques-uns avaient remarqué des choses bien étranges en Turquie. 18 personnes ont été arrêtées pour blanchiment d’argent :

https://gamerant.com/18-arrested-in-...ering-scandal/

Les membres du Discord concernant les *NFT Mr Bean* sont … La cible d’un gros tas de scams. En même temps, ils sont une cible facile :

https://www.thegamer.com/mr-bean-nft...d-by-scammers/

*WhatsApp* va lancer un service payant :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/wha...e-2056284.html

Suite à des allégations de maltraitance et de harcèlement il y a 10 mois, le youtubeur *Adam Dahlberg*, 11.2 millions d’abonnés n’a plus posté de vidéo. En fait, il essaie de vendre sa chaine youtube maintenant :

https://www.pcgamer.com/youtuber-tri...e-allegations/

Par une étude du gestionnaire de mots de passe NordPass … Les exécutifs ont *des mots de passe complétement cons*. Presque du niveau de MAGA2020 pour le compte Twitter de l’agent orange :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-password...rtlingly-dumb/

L’entreprise américaine de livraisons de repas *Grubhub* a lancé une offre publicitaire. Si vous habitiez New York et utilisiez un code, vous obteniez un repas coutant jusqu’à 15$ gratuitement entre 11h et 14h … Tout est parti en couille :

https://thetakeout.com/why-grubhub-f...ter-1848942200

Après que le chef du département Machine Learning soit parti chez Alphabet, *Apple* revient sur le retour au bureau des employés. Combien il leur a coûté leur campus en forme de beignet déjà ? :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-return-to-...nin-1848942742

----------


## Da-Soth

Toutes ces news

----------


## pipoop

19h et y as eu aucune shitstorm de la journee!!
c'est les vacances?

----------


## runner

> 19h et y as eu aucune shitstorm de la journee!!
> c'est les vacances?


Elden ring et Dark souls ce sont les pires jeux de l'univers et ceux qui y jouent sont juste des êtres au qi d'une huitre et totalement fou.
Est-ce que ça te va ou c'est trop léger encore ? ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> 19h et y as eu aucune shitstorm de la journee!!
> c'est les vacances?


Désolé, je manque de temps en ce moment.

----------


## pipoop

On va dire que tu prends de l'elan pour demain

----------


## Kriegor

> Elden ring et Dark souls ce sont les pires jeux de l'univers et ceux qui y jouent sont juste des êtres au qi d'une huitre et totalement fou.
> Est-ce que ça te va ou c'est trop léger encore ?


C'est comme ça qu'il faut faire : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13818065

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi 19 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...9-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le mode offline de *V Rising* sera disponible aussi vite que possible. Dans la semaine :

https://www.pcgamer.com/v-rising-dev...n-as-possible/

https://www.pcgamesn.com/v-rising/of...rivate-servers

*Roller Champions* sortira le 25 Mai sur un peu tout sauf la Switch et sur mobiles, sur lesquels la sortie est prévue pour « plus tard » … M’enfin bon ça dépend probablement du succès du jeu. On leur souhaite plus de chance que Hyper Scape … Comment ça, vous ne voyez pas de quoi je parle ? :

https://gamewave.fr/roller-champions...era-plus-tard/

https://gamerant.com/roller-champion...es-game-modes/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








L’implantation du server meshing (l’organisation en instances de 100 joueurs) de *Star Citizen* est prévue pour le premier trimestre 2023 et devrait marquer le passage à la bêta. Donc, comme la tradition le veut, le jeu sera redémarré à zéro sans rien montrer, et les membres de la secte - fidèles  seront de nouveau invités à cracher au bassinet, pour améliorer la simulation de la physique des bulles qui éclatent à la surface du bain en fonction de la quantité de bain moussant utilisée :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390553.html

500.000 ventes pour *Evil Dead : The Game* en 5 jours :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/evil-dead-the-game/500k-sales

Les mods d’*Arma Reforger*, la pré-version d’Arma 4, sont cross compatibles entre PC et Xbox :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/arma-4/mods-best

Le jeu de réflexion *Recursive Ruin* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/recursive-ruin-pu...st-sorti-hier/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ecursive_Ruin/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le point’n click *Simon the Sorcerer : Origins*, préquel du classique , a été annoncé pour le 28 Mars 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/simon-the...-prequel-2023/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un moddeur travaille pour mettre *Doom* dans *Half Life 2* :

https://gamerant.com/upcoming-mod-cl...m-half-life-2/

*Marvel* va annoncer un jeu vidéo aujourd’hui. Ça sent fort le free-to-play pour mobiles quand même :

https://gamerant.com/marvel-teasing-...ez-venom-more/

https://twitter.com/Marvel/status/1526970876960198656

EDIT : Gagné, c’est *Marvel Snap*, un jeu de cartes à collectionner free-to-play sur PC et mobiles :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/05...bile-announced



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roaster du Smash Bros-like *Multiversus* atteint les 16 personnages pour l’alpha qui commence aujourd’hui :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/mu...alpha-precise/

https://xboxsquad.fr/wp-content/uplo...r-1024x423.jpg

----------


## KOUB

Une vidéo « ASMR » d’*Hogwarts Legacy* :

https://wccftech.com/hogwarts-legacy...ful-locations/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Babylon’s Fall* montre les futures améliorations visuelles de sa future 2ème saison, qui commencera bien un jour. Arrêtez d’être négatif comme ça, le jeu a eu un pic à 34 joueurs simultanés sur Steam. Bon d’accord :

https://wccftech.com/babylons-fall-n...g-in-season-2/

https://steamcharts.com/app/889750

La version anniversaire de *Skyrim* a été évaluée à Taïwan sur Switch :

https://wccftech.com/skyrim-annivers...ntendo-switch/

Le directeur narratif du jeu *Wolverine* annoncé il y a un moment, est Walt Williams, qui a travaillé sur Spec Ops The Line. Et Star Wars Squadrons. Et Star Wars Battlefront 2 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/marvels-w...walt-williams/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Cal Kestis resterait le héros de *Star Wars Jedi Survivor*, la suite de Fallen Order, mais ne serait pas le seul personnage jouable :

https://www.thegamer.com/cal-kestis-...jedi-survivor/

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-jedi-...rs-cal-merrin/

*Dino Crisis* sous *Unreal Engine 5* :

https://www.thegamer.com/dino-crisis...-made-remakes/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Iron Guardian* est un jeu de robot géant développé en une semaine, disponible sur itch.io :

https://www.thegamer.com/mecha-cyber...ardian-itchio/

https://gypynkt.itch.io/iron-guardian



Spoiler Alert! 








Cyberpunk 2077 sous *Unreal Engine 5* :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15767...-ici-en-4k.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Le Tactical RPG *Gloomhaven* est annoncé sur toutes les consoles pour 2023 :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/gloo...nsoles-in-2023



Spoiler Alert! 








*Oddworld: Soulstorm Enhanced Edition* sortira le 21 Juin sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/oddw...unches-june-21

Le visual novel avec des succubes mais pas comme vous pensez, bande de cochons, *My Lovely Wife* sortira le 8 Juin sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/my-l...aunches-june-8

Le point’n click *Goetia 2* sort aujourd‘hui sur PC et Switch :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/goe...au-dun-fantome



Spoiler Alert! 








Le studio de développement ukrainien *Frogwares* travaille sur un nouveau jeu, d’horreur cette fois, nommé *Project Palianytsia*, car les russes n’arrivent pas à prononcer le mot sans erreur. Et il y a des art-works :

https://www.pcgamer.com/sherlock-hol...spite-the-war/



Spoiler Alert! 












Saber Interactive vient donner un coup de main à Aspyr pour le *remake de KOTOR* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849377.html

----------


## KOUB

L’action RPG *Drova : Forsaken Kin* sera édité par Deck 13 et sortira un jour prochain :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849375.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le *Gundam Game Fest*, pour parler des 3 jeux Gundam de Bandai Namco en développement, aura lieu le 27 Mai :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050849365.html

Le *PC Gaming Show 2022* aura lieu le 12 juin, pas plus à dire :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849361.html

Le jeu d’évasion *Escape Academy* sortira sur Xbox, PlayStation et PC le 28 Juin. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/escape-ac...bit-drop-june/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...scape_Academy/



Spoiler Alert! 








La version nouvelle génération de *The Witcher 3* est annoncée pour le dernier trimestre 2022 :

https://noisypixel.net/the-witcher-3...uarter-4-2022/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Assassin's Creed Origins* devrait recevoir un patch pour tourner à 60fps sur les consoles de nouvelle génération :

https://gamerant.com/assassins-creed...upgrade-tease/

*God of War: Ragnarok* aura un gros tas d’options d’accessibilité :

https://gamerant.com/god-of-war-ragn...lity-features/

Voici une scène d’ouverture pour le remake *Klonoa Phantasy Reverie Series* qui sort le 8 Juillet sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://gamerant.com/klonoa-remaster...ning-cutscene/



Spoiler Alert! 








Hitman 3 aura du Ray Tracing, le DLSS et le FSR le 24 Mai :

https://wccftech.com/hitman-3-pc-get...t-on-may-24th/

*EVE Anywhere*, c’est EVE Online, mais dans le cloud, disponible aux USA et certains pays d’Europe :

https://wccftech.com/eve-online-uses...-eve-anywhere/

Nouvelle vidéo pour *Tortues Ninja Shredder’s Revenge* :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/tortues-nin...deo-127362.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG / Roguelite *The Hand of Merlin* sortira d’accès anticipé sur PC et sur toutes les consoles le 14 Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/rogu...-switch-and-pc



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’aventures *Gerda: A Flame in Winter* sortira le 1er Septembre sur Switch et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/gerd...es-september-1



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande-annonce pour le FPS rythmique *Metal: Hellsinger*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/meta...s-serj-tankian



Spoiler Alert! 








Le DLC Heroes of the Aegean pour le 4X *Old World*, qui sort aujourd’hui sur Steam est GOG est gratuit pour qui achète le jeu sur ses plateformes dans les deux semaines. Le DLC est offert de base à ceux ayant le jeu sur l’Epic Games Store :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/old-world/s...-gog-greek-dlc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le DLC Glutton’s Gamble pour *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ti.../1100-6503653/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le bundle de petits jeux de réflexion *CosmOS 9* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/puz...n-to-the-genre



Spoiler Alert! 








Interview de *Ron Gilbert* et *Dave Grossman*, qui travaillent sur un jeu, il parait :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/19/r...monkey-island/

La liste des *conférences de Juin*. Elles sont un peu concentrées, non ? :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ces-48525.html


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

La *Nvidia GeForce GTX 1630* sera disponible le 31 Mai. Il y a des nombres et des abréviations dans l’article :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/gefo...-launch-may-31

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Surprise, les fachos recrutent sur *Twitch*, *Discord*, *4Chan* mais aussi sur *Roblox*. Une enquête est lancée par l’Attorney General de New York sur l’influence des réseaux sociaux dans l’attentat terroriste raciste d’il y a peu. Bientôt, ils vont se rendre compte de l’influence de Fox News :

https://www.pcgamer.com/discord-twit...terror-attack/

*Embracer* a gagné plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale … Mais la dépendance à l’achat de studios de développement fait qu’au total, ils ont perdu plein d’argent. 9 jeux AAA sont en développement chez Gearbox par contre :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050849327.html

https://www.destructoid.com/gearbox-...mbracer-group/

*Shadow* a présenté des trucs, dont un service de stockage de fichier dans le cloud :

https://www.gameblog.fr/tech/ed/news...n-offre-401198

Il n’y a pas qu’EA qui utilisait FIFA pour le nom de ses jeux vidéo. Il y a aussi Nexon, pour le free-to-play *FIFA-Online 4* et sa version mobile et pour qui tout continue comme avant :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...and-fifa-split

*Blizzard* est poursuivi par un père dont la fille a dépensé 300$ en cartes Hearhstone sans en avoir la permission. Il essaie de lancer une class-action :

https://www.pcgamer.com/an-arizona-d...rthstone-bill/

https://kotaku.com/hearthstone-blizz...aft-1848946644

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, ne plus utiliser le nom FIFA sur leurs jeux a beau ne rien changer, mais *EA* virerait quand même tous les membres de son service-client à Austin pour tout sous-traiter à cette occasion :

https://www.thegamer.com/ea-laying-o...loss-fifa-name

*Microids* ouvre un bureau en Allemagne. J’espère que c’est pour en partie négocier une adaptation de Hugo Délire :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050849353.html

Le bon de 10 euros des *soldes Epic* est devenu un bon de réduction de 25% :

https://www.gamosaurus.com/actualite...mes-store-2022

*Certain Affinity* a annoncé qu’ils subventionneraient le déménagement de leurs employés depuis des états limitant les droits des transsexuels et le droit à l’avortement :

https://www.thegamer.com/halo-certai...ve-healthcare/



Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Un *fonctionnaire japonais* a par erreur transféré tous les fonds d’aide d’une ville contre le Covid-19, 360.000$, sur le compte d’un particulier … Il a promis de rembourser et … a tout joué sur des casinos en ligne :

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/19/w...s-gambler.html

Le *Tether* est la Stalecoin la plus utilisée, et la 3ème cryptomonnaie derrière le Bitcoin et l’Ethereum et … Les réserves pour maintenir le taux de 1 pour 1$ ainsi que le fonctionnement du bordel sont inconnus. Tout va bien donc :

https://www.pcgamer.com/could-tether...to-apocalypse/

Dès qu’il y a *quantique* dans le nom alors qu’il n’y aucun rapport, c’est une arnaque :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=qua...-bridge-attack

Même si les *cryptomonnaies* se pètent la gueule, le minage continue de consommer des quantités effroyables d’énergies :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crypto-energ...arket-crashes/

La *sécurité intérieure des USA* a eu un groupe de lutte contre la désinformation. Il a fonctionné 3 semaines avant que les Alt Right fasse dérailler le truc, le considérant comme de la censure :

https://gizmodo.com/homeland-securit...jan-1848943437

Il se passe quelque chose du côté de la *licence GPL*, qui oblige à publier son code en open source si on utilise un logiciel ou du code sous licence GPL. Un procès dans ce sens peut se poursuivre aux USA (non, c’est pas à propos du caca social de Donald Trump) :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rce-48523.html

Mais en parlant de caca orange, pour effecteur une fusion, il faut lister les facteurs de risques pour la compagnie résultante … Et pour la fusion entre la *Trump Media & Technology Group Corp* et la *Digital World Acquisition Corp.*, qui doivent fusionner … Donald Trump, ses plantages passés et ses procès actuels sont un gros risque. Et il a donc fallu les lister. Et c’est disponible publiquement :

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/donal...b00685b668f891

Des texans poursuivent *Apple* parce que leurs écouteurs sans fil auraient percé les tympans de leur enfant de 12 ans à cause d’un volume sonore trop élevé pour le signal d’une alerte Amber :

https://gizmodo.com/texas-apple-airp...oss-1848949405

Sans surprise, *Apple* n’aimerait pas beaucoup les velléités de se syndiquer de ses employés :

https://gizmodo.com/apple-union-empl...ore-1848948746

Une plateforme d’échange de *cryptomonnaies* a permis à des utilisateurs d’acheter des actions via leurs services. C’est bien, la prochaine fois que les cryptomonnaies s’effondreront, elles pourront emporter avec elles tout le marché. Ça va bien se passer :

https://gizmodo.com/crypto-stocks-ft...-us-1848948801

*Stablegains*, qui avait promis à ses clients que leurs investissements resteraient stables que le marché des cryptomonnaies monte ou s’effondre, a des problèmes après avoir lourdement investi dans la Stablecoin de Terra :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=use...terra-collapse

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Voici une scène d’ouverture pour le remake *Klonoa Phantasy Reverie Series* qui sort le 8 Juillet sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/klonoa-remaster...ning-cutscene/


Il sort également sur Switch.

----------


## Baalim

> Il sort également sur Switch.


Youpi, enfin le retour d'un platformer déjà un peu pourri à son époque  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bel essai mais tu as 15 minutes d'avance.  :Carton:

----------


## Baalim

> Bel essai mais tu as 15 minutes d'avance.


Ok, je reviens dans 8 minutes pour rappeler qu'il était déjà inutile de réanimer ces mascottes de merde qu'étaient Zool et Crash Bandicoot

----------


## JulLeBarge

> L’implantation du server meshing (l’organisation en instances de 100 joueurs) de *Star Citizen* est prévue pour le premier trimestre 2023 et devrait marquer le passage à la bêta. Donc, comme la tradition le veut, le jeu sera redémarré à zéro sans rien montrer, et les membres de la secte - fidèles  seront de nouveau invités à cracher au bassinet, pour améliorer la simulation de la physique des bulles qui éclatent à la surface du bain en fonction de la quantité de bain moussant utilisée :


Y'a quoi de particulier derrière ce terme de "server meshing" ? ça me semble une drôle de formule pour un serveur multijoueur pouvant accueillir seulement 100 personnes... Qu'est-ce que ça fait de plus concrètement ? Parce des jeux multi avec 100 (ou beaucoup plus), ça existe depuis bien avant le début du kickstarter de SC...

----------


## Maalak

C'était très bien, Crash. Tu as décidément mauvais goût en tout.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> 19h et y as eu aucune shitstorm de la journee!!
> c'est les vacances?


J'avais plus Internet à la maison  ::sad::  Mais ce matin c'est revenu  :Fourbe:

----------


## Anonyme220825

> C'était très bien, Crash. Tu as décidément mauvais goût en tout.


Je ne veux pas te décevoir ni te heurter mais j'ai trouvé ça prise de tête comme Rayman, dans le style de la plate-forme j'ai préféré Oddworld : l'Odyssée d'Abe et Tomb Raider 1 et 2 sur PS1 à l'époque.

----------


## Erkin_

> Y'a quoi de particulier derrière ce terme de "server meshing" ? ça me semble une drôle de formule pour un serveur multijoueur pouvant accueillir seulement 100 personnes... Qu'est-ce que ça fait de plus concrètement ? Parce des jeux multi avec 100 (ou beaucoup plus), ça existe depuis bien avant le début du kickstarter de SC...


https://robertsspaceindustries.com/c...-Streaming-Q-A

De ce que j’ai compris, la complexité est que SC est un immense univers avec une échelle monstrueuse, dans lequel chaque entités se deplace réellement. Ainsi le joueur qui se balade dans son vaisseau qui trace dans l’espace, il déambule vraiment dans ce vaisseau et non pas dans une map isolée.

Une des complexité de gérer les serveurs dans ces situations est qu’il faut que ça s’adapte aux positions et mouvements des joueurs, donc si tu as un très grand vaisseau avec beaucoup de monde dedans, tu te retrouves à devoir allouer des instances pour des pièces du vaisseau (en mouvement) et non plus des coins de l’espace.

Les autres jeux qui gèrent un grand nombre de joueurs gèrent ça de manière statique/fixe et sur des plus petites échelles.

----------


## Baalim

> C'était très bien, Crash. Tu as décidément mauvais goût en tout.


Nan, nan, je t'assure, c'était tout pourri.
Coup de bol, ça recourait à la 3D pour sembler moderne (faut reconnaître, ça l'était. Merdique mais moderne) et ça a bénéficié à plein pot de la disette complète de jeux de plateforme (à cette époque) sur playstation.
Comme on ne pouvait pas, chez sony, jouer avec ce gros naze de plombier craignos et que les jeux de la saturn lui restaient à l'époque exclusifs, fallait bien se contenter de la descente de lit hurlante qu'était crash bandicoot.

Bref, les morveux morts de faim l'ont érigé en icone et mascotte (en carton) mais ça ne valait déjà pas grand chose à sa sortie.

On parle de Spyro, maintenant ?

----------


## Groufac

> Y'a quoi de particulier derrière ce terme de "server meshing" ? ça me semble une drôle de formule pour un serveur multijoueur pouvant accueillir seulement 100 personnes... Qu'est-ce que ça fait de plus concrètement ? Parce des jeux multi avec 100 (ou beaucoup plus), ça existe depuis bien avant le début du kickstarter de SC...


Justement, c'est la techno qui permet d'unifier tous les serveurs.
Alors certes il y aura toujours des "shards" quand plus de 100 joueurs se retrouveront au même endroit : mais ces shards sont en gros des instances générées à la volée, selon la charge serveur, avec une taille de zone dynamique selon la densité de joueurs. 
Donc quand tu te baladeras dans l'univers du jeu, tu pourras croiser n'importe lequel des joueurs de SC.

L'autre volet c'est que le jeu gardera trace de tout ce que tu as fait dans l'univers: depuis ce que tu stockes dans l'étagère de ton vaisseau jusqu'à l'arme que tu as drop dans une foret sur un autre planète ou même l'épave du vaisseau que tu as crash sur une des lunes à des années lumières de ta position actuelle.
Cette dernière partie arrive en serveur test dès le mois prochain et sur le serveur live d'ici la fin d'année normalement.

----------


## ZenZ

> Je ne veux pas te décevoir ni te heurter mais j'ai trouvé ça prise de tête comme Rayman, dans le style de la plate-forme j'ai préféré Oddworld : l'Odyssée d'Abe et Tomb Raider 1 et 2 sur PS1 à l'époque.


Alors que Tomb Raider niveau prise de tête et maniabilité au tractopelle ça passe mieux ?  ::huh:: 
Non je ne me suis toujours pas remis du vote du GOTY 1996  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Justement, c'est la techno qui permet d'unifier tous les serveurs.
> Alors certes il y aura toujours des "shards" quand plus de 100 joueurs se retrouveront au même endroit : mais ces shards sont en gros des instances générées à la volée, selon la charge serveur, avec une taille de zone dynamique selon la densité de joueurs. 
> Donc quand tu te baladeras dans l'univers du jeu, tu pourras croiser n'importe lequel des joueurs de SC.
> 
> L'autre volet c'est que le jeu gardera trace de tout ce que tu as fait dans l'univers: depuis ce que tu stockes dans l'étagère de ton vaisseau jusqu'à l'arme que tu as drop dans une foret sur un autre planète ou même l'épave du vaisseau que tu as crash sur une des lunes à des années lumières de ta position actuelle.
> Cette dernière partie arrive en serveur test dès le mois prochain et sur le serveur live d'ici la fin d'année normalement.





> https://robertsspaceindustries.com/c...-Streaming-Q-A
> 
> De ce que j’ai compris, la complexité est que SC est un immense univers avec une échelle monstrueuse, dans lequel chaque entités se deplace réellement. Ainsi le joueur qui se balade dans son vaisseau qui trace dans l’espace, il déambule vraiment dans ce vaisseau et non pas dans une map isolée.
> 
> Une des complexité de gérer les serveurs dans ces situations est qu’il faut que ça s’adapte aux positions et mouvements des joueurs, donc si tu as un très grand vaisseau avec beaucoup de monde dedans, tu te retrouves à devoir allouer des instances pour des pièces du vaisseau (en mouvement) et non plus des coins de l’espace.
> 
> Les autres jeux qui gèrent un grand nombre de joueurs gèrent ça de manière statique/fixe et sur des plus petites échelles.


Merci pour les explications, je comprends mieux. J'ai dû mal à en voir l'intérêt mais ça c'est une autre histoire  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Alors que Tomb Raider niveau prise de tête et maniabilité au tractopelle ça passe mieux ? 
> Non je ne me suis toujours pas remis du vote du GOTY 1996


Bien sûr que ça passe mieux une fois qu'on a bien topé la prise en main. Si je me rappelle bien c'était 4 ou 5 pas en arrière avant d'engager un saut d'une plate forme à une autre. Après les goûts, les couleurs le choix du débouche siphon, bah comment dire, pas besoin d'en débattre ici.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je ne sais pas si l'info est déjà passée, mais scène modding en VR a accompli depuis quelques temps des miracles :

Un mod VR pour Resident Evil 8 qui semble oufissime.





Et un MOD VR pour FUCKING LEFT 4 DEAD 2



Le seul soucis du mod pour L4D2, c'est que pour le moment, il est déconseillé d'y jouer en ligne, vu que ca peut amener un ban (et ca serait très con)

----------


## Flad

> 19h et y as eu aucune shitstorm de la journee!!
> c'est les vacances?


Plus personne ne peut accéder au topic à cause des temps de chargement surtout.

----------


## akaraziel

> Bande-annonce pour le FPS rythmique Metal: Hellsinger, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PlayStation et PC :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/meta...s-serj-tankian


Serj Tankian et surtout Tatiana Shmayluk en guest.  ::wub:: 

Day one.  :Rock: 

---

Norman Reedus confirme que *Death Stranding 2* est en développement.

---

Embracer Group veut faire plein de trucs avec *Tomb Raider, Deus Ex et Legacy of Kain*.  ::wub::

----------


## Maalak

> Embracer Group veut faire plein de trucs avec *Tomb Raider, Deus Ex et Legacy of Kain*.


Doit-on comprendre que tu les embrasserais ?  :Drum:

----------


## runner

> Embracer Group veut faire plein de trucs avec *Tomb Raider, Deus Ex et Legacy of Kain*.


Tu pensais qu'ils avaient racheté ses licences pour les mettre dans un placard ?

----------


## Kriegor

> Nan, nan, je t'assure, c'était tout pourri.


Il était à la fois en retard et en avance sur son temps. L'ère n'était plus aux jeux de plateforme dense, arcade, précis, mais aux jardins d'enfants. J'avais été très déçu de le voir remisé au placard en faveur de Jak and Daxter. Et ravi de le voir prendre sa revanche avec son remake et un très bon nouvel opus.




> On parle de Spyro, maintenant ?


Le jeu ciblant les tout petits, c'est difficile d'être critique sans donner l'impression d'utiliser une mauvaise grille de lecture.

----------


## Higgins

Non c'est très bien, ça nous donne un prétexte pour critiquer les enfants.

----------


## akaraziel

> Doit-on comprendre que tu les embrasserais ?


Joli.  :^_^: 




> Tu pensais qu'ils avaient racheté ses licences pour les mettre dans un placard ?


J'étais pas super optimiste, notamment pour la saga Legacy of Kain.

----------


## Kriegor

> Non c'est très bien, ça nous donne un prétexte pour critiquer les enfants.


Si on avait eu plus de générations découvrant les jeux vidéo avec des oeuvres comme Robocop, Totally Rad et Punch Out!! plutôt que Spyro, Yoshi's Story et Mario Kart 64, on aurait plus de bonhommes aujourd'hui. Mais c'est la faute des parents tout ça. Moi quand j'en vois initier leurs gosses avec des titres comme Kirby et le monde oublié, je me dis "mais on les fout en l'air ces pov gamins".

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du vendredi 20 mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...0-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le jeu d’apiculture *APICO* est sorti sur Steam, et une démo gratuite y est disponible :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1390190/APICO/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les joueurs de *Destiny 2* vont recevoir 100 slots de stockage en plus :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-mad-lads...storage-space/

Le jeu d’action *Deadcraft* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/deadcraft-ava...ounts-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de courses *PAW Patrol, la Pat’Patrouille: Grand Prix* a été annoncé pour le 30 Septembre sur PC et toutes les consoles. Et sur Stadia aussi : 

https://www.actugaming.net/la-patpat...nnonce-499002/



Spoiler Alert! 








La dernière mise à jour de *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* semble remettre à zéro les progrès de certains joueurs :

https://gamerant.com/tiny-tinas-wond...latest-update/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Le *Kalof de cette année*, Modern Warfare 2, aura en particulier un mode, nommé DMZ, qui ressemblerait de loin à Escape From Tarkov :

https://wccftech.com/call-of-duty-wa...-mp-maps-leak/

Il y aura une classe de psyker dans le Vermintide dans l’espace *Warhammer 40,000: Darktide*, qui sort le 13 Septembre sur PC. Et j’espère bien que les échecs critiques créeront des failles dans le Warp. Pour rire :

https://www.pcgamer.com/darktide-wil...-psyker-class/

https://nofrag.com/plein-dinfos-pour...0000-darktide/



Spoiler Alert! 








Huhuhu … Donc *Hearthstone*, lors de sa dernière extension, avait sorti une carte à 25$ pièce. Et maintenant … La carte est nerfée … Du pay-to-win, oui, mais pas pour longtemps. Blizzard offre 3000 Gold à ceux ayant acheté la carte en compensation :

https://www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-ner...rthstone-card/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://gamerant.com/hearthstone-drek-thar-card-nerf/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (qui tirent des plans sur la comète à partir du renouvellement du dépôt de marque de Final Fantasy 7 Remake), *FF7 Remake Intergrade* pourrait bientôt être annoncé sur Xbox ou Switch. Et ce serait à la place de l’annonce de FF7 Remake part 2 pour les 25 ans de FF7 que ce ne serait pas vraiment étonnant. Et il serait vendu 80 euros que ça ne m’étonnerait pas non plus :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...prepare-401248

https://gamerant.com/square-enix-fil...-7-trademarks/

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *DNF Duel* qui sort le 28 Juin sur PC et PlayStation :

https://noisypixel.net/new-dnf-duel-...training-mode/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Embracer* est très content de ses derniers achats, et surtout d’avoir de nouvelles IP comme *Tomb Raider*, *Deus Ex*, *Thief*, et *Legacy of Kain*. Clin d’œil appuyé pour teaser des remasters ou des remakes parce que ma bonne dame, c’était quand même bien cher tout ça :

https://gamerant.com/crystal-dynamic...-acquisitions/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu *DC Justice League* a été annoncé par Outright Games pour 2023 sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/un...ivera-en-2023/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu *Stuntfest*, par ceux qui ont fait Wreckfest, sera montré lors duTHQ Nordic's Digital Showcase, qui aura lieu le 12 Aout :

https://wccftech.com/stuntfest-is-th...-bugbear-team/

*eFootball*, 6086 joueurs simultanés lors du dernier pic sur Steam, va être en maintenance du 30 Mai au 2 Juin, pour préparer sa deuxième saison :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-for-season-2/



Spoiler Alert! 








2 images pour *The Callisto Protocol*, le jeu d’horreur du futur de PUBG : BG :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15772...s-inedites.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 






Et un screenshot. Le jeu est toujours prévu pour fin 2022 et est un AAAA selon Krafton :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...isto-protocol/

https://gizmodo.com/terra-luna-crypt...won-1848954627



Spoiler Alert! 






*Grand Theft Auto San Andreas* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-5-incredible/



Spoiler Alert! 








La simulation de vie *Coral Island* sortira dans l’année sur Steam, avec un mode coop jusqu’à 4 :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cor...er-dextinction



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu *Star Trek Prodigy: Supernova*, adapté de la série animée, sortira le 14 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles. Et Stadia :

https://www.eurogamer.net/star-trek-...ame-in-october



Spoiler Alert! 








*SenS* est un jeu de réflexion par Limasse Five (NaissancE, gratuit sur Steam), qui sort en accès anticipé demain :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...ens-48526.html

https://store.steampowered.com/app/265690/NaissanceE/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1966170/SenS/

La campagne de financement du metroidvania *Gold Project* est finie et un peu plus que complétée :

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/3511063

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Gold_Project/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le commencement du développement de *Death Stranding 2* a apparemment été confirmé par Norman Reedus dans une interview :

https://www.pcgamer.com/norman-reedu...he-second-one/



Spoiler Alert! 








Dans le futur d’Ubisoft, de la blockchain et des NFT partout :



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

La collaboration *Ace-Combat 7 – Top Gun Maverick* commencera le 26 Mai :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ace-combat-s...-with-top-gun/



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour 2.7 pour *Genshin Impact*, retardée pour cause de confinement drastique de Shangaï, sera déployée le 31 Mai :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/g...050849405.html



Spoiler Alert! 








La sortie du jeu d’action-aventure avec de la culture néo-calédonienne dedans, *Tchia*, est retardée à 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849403.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Fire Emblem: Three Hopes*, qui sort le 24 Juin sur Switch :

https://noisypixel.net/new-fire-embl...-black-eagles/



Spoiler Alert! 








Il y a une blague dans les patch-notes de la 17ème saison de *Destiny 2* :

https://gamerant.com/bungie-tricks-d...7-patch-notes/



Spoiler Alert! 






Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Kao The Kangaroo*, qui sort le 27 Mai sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://gamerant.com/kao-the-kangaroo-combat-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Il y a le bon et le mauvais *open-world*. Le bon open-world, il est ouvert, avec des quêtes partout. Et le mauvais open-world, il est ouvert, avec des quêtes partout … Mais c’est pas pareil ! :

https://gamerant.com/bethesda-ubisof...a-differences/

Un mod pour que les demandes en mariage dans *Skyrim* puissent être rejetées :

https://gamerant.com/skyrim-mod-npcs...age-proposals/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le Remake de *Red Dead Redemption* et la version next de *Red Dead Redemption 2* sont en développement depuis un moment :

https://wccftech.com/red-dead-redemp...-months-rumor/

La dernière mise à jour de *Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga* a, entre autres, rajouté 34 nouvelles briques Kyber à trouver dans 4 nouveaux « vaisseaux capitaux » à explorer :

https://www.gamesradar.com/lego-star...-adds-34-more/



Spoiler Alert! 








SEGA a de grandes espérances pour *Sonic Frontiers* qui sort à la fin de l’année sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nic-frontiers/

*For Honor: Marching Fire Edition* arrivera le 1er Juin sur le Game Pass. Pour *Assassin’s Creed Origins*, ce sera le 7, et pour *Shadowrun Returns* le 21 :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...box-game-pass/

Le nouveau record de speedrun glitchless de *Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess* est maintenant à 5h27min, 1 minute de moins que le précédent record, qui avait 6 ans :

https://www.thegamer.com/legend-of-z...un-glitchless/

*DreamWorks Dragons : Légendes des neuf royaumes* a été annoncé pour cet automne sur PC et totues les consoles. Et Stadia :

https://www.actugaming.net/dreamwork...nnonce-499199/



Spoiler Alert! 








Quelques screenshots du RPG *One Piece Odyssey*, qui sortira dans l’année sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.actugaming.net/one-piece...ombats-499179/



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

La date de sortie de *Redout 2* est repoussée au 16 Juin :

https://www.eurogamer.net/anti-grav-...ayed-into-june



Spoiler Alert! 









*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Selon un sondage international sur 3000 personnes, 74% pensent que le *metaverse* est le futur … Et 15% savent ce que c’est et pourrait l’expliquer à quelqu’un d’autre :

https://www.pcgamer.com/people-cant-...xcited-for-it/

*Melvin Capital* va être liquidé. C’est le Hedge Fund qui avait parié que l’action de GameStop allait plongé et qui ont eu un problème avec les utilisateurs de Reddit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/hedge-fund-g...p-stock-close/

*DAGERSystem* a acheté le site *Can I Play That* :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...an-i-play-that

https://dagersystem.com/letter-from-...t-josh-straub/

*Xbox* va continuer dans l’amélioration de l’accessibilité des jeux vidéo :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/xb.../1100-6503666/

Le nombre d’heures visionnées sur les *services de streaming* sont en baisse :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/19/s...ack-to-normal/

L’acquisition d’*Activision-Blizzard* par *Microsoft* avance bien :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/microsoft/a...w-in-mid-phase

*GameStop* a présenté hier sa place d’achat de NFT. Beau timing :

https://kotaku.com/gamestop-nft-cryp...eme-1848952829



Spoiler Alert! 








*Nintendo* a déposé un brevet sur un logiciel anti-cheat :

https://www.gamesradar.com/nintendo-...or-splatoon-3/

*PlayStation* recrute pour étendre son « expérience PC » :

https://www.gamesradar.com/playstati...g-experiences/

Il n’y a pas que Microsoft et Activision-Blizzard dans la vie, il y a aussi *Take-Two* et *Zynga*, qui vont fusionner lundi :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...st-ever-deals/

*Keiji Inafune* (Dead Rising, Mega-Man) lance une collection de NFT :

https://www.thegamer.com/dead-rising...astroid-range/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Tik Tok* teste l’intégration de jeux vidéo dans son application au Vietnam :

https://www.thegamer.com/tiktok-runs...ls-in-vietnam/

Où on parle de la perniciosité des *bonus offerts à la connexion* dans les free-to-play mobiles :

https://www.thegamer.com/pokemon-uni...og-in-bonuses/

Où on parle de ce que font les plateformes sociales pour limiter l’influence des racistes et des nazillons sur leurs réseaux (pas grand-chose donc) :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ek-in-business

Il ne sera plus possible de rajouter des fonds avec des cartes de crédit sur vos comptes *Nintendo 3DS* et *Wii U* à partir de ce Lundi :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/05...unds-on-monday

*Twitch* travaille à améliorer l’accessibilité de ses streams et pour les streameurs :

https://www.eurogamer.net/twitch-slo...aming-platform



Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

La *SEC* a demandé à inspecter les téléphones portables d’une centaine de personnes, histoire de voir s’il y aurait pas des délits d’initiés entre eux … Et selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait que les gens aux téléphones ne soient vraiment pas contents :

https://gizmodo.com/sec-wall-street-...app-1848950119

Une *montre Boba Fett* (celui des films, pas de la série). À 120.000 dollars :

https://gizmodo.com/boba-fett-watch-...-kr-1848949460



Spoiler Alert! 






Les abonnés que perd *Netflix* le sont depuis plusieurs années :

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...ais-signe.html

Changpeng Zhao, le fondateur de *Binance*, se dit à nouveau pauvre suite au crash actuel des cryptomonnaies. Sa fortune est toujours évaluée à 14 milliards de dollars malgré la chute du cours des cryptomonnaies. Par contre, il faut noter qu’il incite Terra à rembourser d’abord les petits porteurs et Binance en dernier :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/968003...milliards.html

Ce matin, dans le Navigateur, Ivan a fait passer un lien pour désactiver l’*ID Tracking* sur iOS et Android. Vous devriez le faire :

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2022/0...ould-do-it-now

Rappelez-vous, avant les arnaques aux NFT … Il y a eu l’arnaque au *Fyre Festival*. Le responsable vient de sortir de prison et … monte une société d’événements pour rembourser les douloureux dommages et intérêts :

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...nment-ventures

*Meta-Facebook* ne veut pas que ses employés discutent d’avortement sur le réseau interne de l’entreprise :

https://www.numerama.com/politique/9...u-travail.html

Plus ça va, plus la chute des cryptomonnaies *Terra* pue l’arnaque :

https://gizmodo.com/terra-luna-crypt...won-1848954627

Le gros résumé d’une étude sur *l’influence des écrans* (Réseaux sociaux, jeux vidéo et regarder des vidéos) sur le développement de 9000 enfants aux USA :

https://www.clubic.com/mag/jeux-vide...elligents.html

----------


## Higgins

> Si on avait eu plus de générations découvrant les jeux vidéo avec des oeuvres comme Robocop, Totally Rad et Punch Out!! plutôt que Spyro, Yoshi's Story et Mario Kart 64, on aurait plus de bonhommes aujourd'hui. Mais c'est la faute des parents tout ça. Moi quand j'en vois initier leurs gosses avec des titres comme Kirby et le monde oublié, je me dis "mais on les fout en l'air ces pov gamins".


Tout à fait!
Bon j'ai pas d'enfants, mais si c'était le cas je les mettrais direct devant Killer7!

----------


## pipoop

> Tout à fait!
> Bon j'ai pas d'enfants, mais si c'était le cas je les mettrais direct devant Killer7!


Dark souls ca forge le caractère

----------


## Kriegor

Vous proposez des jeux trop complexes. L'important, c'est juste qu'ils soient durs.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Voilà. Un petit Getting Over It  :Bave:

----------


## Tenebris

> Les abonnés que perd *Netflix* le sont depuis plusieurs années :


Et en même temps, ils font les étonnés alors que augmentation des prix + fin du partage de compte + possibilités d'avoir des pubs dans les versions low cost, c'est le cocktail miracle pour que les gens se barrent ailleurs  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Vous proposez des jeux trop complexes. L'important, c'est juste qu'ils soient durs.


Je croyais que de nos jours on biberonnait les gamins au Kalof et au GTA des la maternelle. En multi bien sur, pour qu'ils apprennent la vie en société.

----------


## Baalim

> Et en même temps, ils font les étonnés alors que augmentation des prix + fin du partage de compte + possibilités d'avoir des pubs dans les versions low cost, c'est le cocktail miracle pour que les gens se barrent ailleurs


En principe oui mais la concurrence n'est pas forcément fabuleuse.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

De ce je vois les personnes ne vont prendre qu'un seul abonnement et pour beaucoup ils se tournent vers Disney pour les gosses et Marvel...

----------


## wcxd

Le vrai problème c'est pas tant les augmentations de prix du service, c'est surtout que le catalogue a été appauvri car tous les ayants droits veulent maintenant leur propre plateforme. Du coup le consommateur est obligé de s'abonner à plusieurs services pour avoir la même offre qu'avant, tout en payant plus cher le service initial.

Je comprends pas pourquoi personne n'a encore proposé d'abonnement "mutualisé", où tu pourrais choisir d'avoir accès à plusieurs services de différents fournisseurs pour 1 seul abonnement.

----------


## Erkin_

> En principe oui mais la concurrence n'est pas forcément fabuleuse.


Je suis abo à Netflix, OCS et prime. OCS reste pour moi clairement au dessus du reste grâce à HBO.
Apple Tv+ commence à avoir de plus en plus des trucs qui semblent qualitatifs.

Mon plus gros soucis avec Netflix maintenant est qu'ils stop en cours de route toutes les séries que je peux apprécier chez eux, du coup je pense de plus en plus à couper pour tester un Apple TV+.

----------


## Stelarc

> Selon un sondage international sur 3000 personnes, 74% pensent que le *metaverse* est le futur … Et 15% savent ce que c’est et pourrait l’expliquer à quelqu’un d’autre :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/people-cant-...xcited-for-it/]


Difficile de leur en vouloir, si je vais sur le premier putaclic qui essaye de synthétise le truc à grand renfort de marketing pour cocaïnomanes c'est... Imbitable. Pour moi c'est un second life en VR perclus de pub et de propagande pour les GAFA.

----------


## 564.3

> Difficile de leur en vouloir, si je vais sur le premier putaclic qui essaye de synthétise le truc à grand renfort de marketing pour cocaïnomanes c'est... Imbitable. Pour moi c'est un second life en VR perclus de pub et de propagande pour les GAFA.


Ça commence à se calmer, j'ai l'impression. Il y a quelques mois tous les CEOs disaient que ce qu'ils font depuis des années, en fait c'est du metavers. Ils ont sorti le buzz word, les actionnaires sont rassurés, et ils peuvent continuer comme avant.
Si on avait eu un E3 en bonne et due forme ça aurait probablement fait partie de la grille de bingo des conférences, histoire de remettre une dernière couche sur le sujet avant de passer à autre chose.

----------


## Stelarc

Ah ouais du pur bonheur avec du NFT par-ci Metaverge par-là. ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

> Je comprends pas pourquoi personne n'a encore proposé d'abonnement "mutualisé", où tu pourrais choisir d'avoir accès à plusieurs services de différents fournisseurs pour 1 seul abonnement.


Il faudrait que cette personne négocie avec tous les fournisseurs pour avoir leur accord, donc même si quelqu'un a eu l'idée, je pense qu'ils doivent encore être en train d'essayer de convaincre tout le monde.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi 21 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...1-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le RPG *Little Witch in the Woods* est sortie n accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/stardew-but-...-early-access/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’action-RPG *Dolmen* est sorti hier sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/scratch-that...lslike-dolmen/



Spoiler Alert! 








500.000 copies vendues pour le jeu de survie vampirique *V-Rising*, sorti il y a 3 jours en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/500000-vampi...game-v-rising/



Spoiler Alert! 








Il semble que la couverture de *NFL 23* sera :

https://gamerant.com/madden-nfl-23-c...-madden-rumor/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un concept de remake pour les premiers jeux *Pokémon* :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-gen-1-r...raphics-video/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de plateformes *Antonblast* sortira un jour prochain sur Switch et PC, vu que sa campagne kickstarter a atteint son premier pallier. Et peut-être un jour aussi sur PlayStation et Xbox si le stretchgoal est dépassé. En attendant, une démo jouable est disponible sur itch.io :

https://www.destructoid.com/antonbla...ntendo-switch/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ere/antonblast

https://summitsphere.itch.io/antonbl...ckstarter-demo



Spoiler Alert! 








La prochaine mise à jour de *Minecraft* devait rajouter des libellules. Mais les joueurs se sont rendus compte que ces odonates empoisonnaient les grenouilles. Les libellules ne feront donc pas partie de la prochaine mise à jour :

https://kotaku.com/minecraft-mojang-...son-1848957294

La version mobile du battle-royale du Japon médiéval *Nakara Bladepoint* a été annoncée :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15776...r-feter-ca.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu d’aventures *GOODBYE WORLD* qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam. Une démo jouable est prévue pour le 14 Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/good...second-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








Vous pouvez passer gratuitement à travers les murs en courant à côté dans *Star Citizen* jusqu’au 31 Mai :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/star-...ntil-may-31st/

Selon une offre d’emploi, *Creative Assembly* (Total War), travaille sur un jeu d’une nouvelle licence sur Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/creative-as...-engine-5-game

Le développement de *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2: Heart of Chornobyl* a repris :

https://nofrag.com/le-developpement-...-r-2-a-repris/

----------


## KOUB

Une bande-annonce pour le nouvel opérateur de *Rainbow Six Siege*, Vector Glare, qui sera présenté en détail demain :

https://nofrag.com/rainbow-six-siege...perateur-sens/



Spoiler Alert! 








La compilation de 12 expériences horrifiques *Dread X Collection 5* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/dread-x-collection-5-est-sorti/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le FPS gore *Trepang2* aura droit à une nouvelle démo sur Steam le 13 Juin :

https://nofrag.com/une-nouvelle-demo...g2-le-13-juin/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1164940/Trepang2/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’action RPG *Lost Epic*, en accès anticipé sur Steam, a reçu la mise à jour 1.3.0, ajoutant surtout la dernière zone de jeu. Une sortie sur Switch a aussi été annoncée :

https://noisypixel.net/lost-epic-upd...xes-additions/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Kalof de cette année*, Modern Warfare 2, aura droit à un meilleur matchmaking :

https://gamingintel.com/modern-warfa...-will-improve/

*Poppy Playtime* est un jeu épisodique indé d’horreur sur Steam, iOS et Android. Le premier épisode est d’ailleurs gratuit. L’éditeur a sorti des NFT. C’était une mauvaise idée :

https://gamerant.com/poppy-playtime-...rsy-explained/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...oppy_Playtime/

Sur le Nintendo Switch Online de luxe, la version de *Kirby 64* à un bug qui fait planter le jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...her-major-bug/

Selon les fieffés dataminers de SteamDB, le jeu de construction de parc *Jurassic World Evolution 2* recevra un DLC nommé Dominion, en rapport avec le film, le 14 Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/jurassic-wo...nion-movie-dlc

Vlà le nouveau champion de *League Of Legends*, Bel'Veth :

https://gamerant.com/league-of-legen...pion-bel-veth/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le Breath Of The Wild / Stardew Valley / Satisfactory *Craftopia* vient de recevoir une mise à jour nommée Boss Rush, qui rajoute plein de trucs. Le jeu est en accès anticipé sur Xbox et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/craf...-now-available



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG *The Use of Life* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/the-...n-early-access



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelike *TOKOYO: The Tower of Perpetuity* sortira d’accès anticipé le 2 Juin sur Steam et sortira à cette occasion sur Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/toko...-for-switch-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Une démo *Iron Man* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/iron-...-for-download/

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...eVDtU8kQYYpxsr



Spoiler Alert! 








Beaucoup de gens s’amusent à refaire d’anciens jeux avec l’*Unreal Engine 5* d’ailleurs :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...real-engine-5/


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Electronic Arts* cherche à fusionner ou se faire acheter. Il y a eu des rencontres avec NBC, Disney, Apple et Amazon apparemment. Et Devolver a une remarque à faire :

https://www.actugaming.net/electroni...amazon-499220/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le joueur professionnel de jeux de bagarre *Seon-woo “Infiltration” Lee* est banni de plusieurs tournois. Il semble surpris sur Twitter, mais oublie de préciser avoir déjà été banni pour avoir été jugé coupable de violences conjugales, et avoir été pris à truquer un tournoi amateur de Street Fighter V :

https://kotaku.com/minecraft-mojang-...son-1848957294

Être une *femme sur Twitch*, épisode 6042

https://www.millenium.org/news/390662.html

Kojima Kojime à propos de *Death Stranding 2* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...cryptic-tweet/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Pokedexus* est une application Pokedex gratuite sur Android qui devrait bientôt avoir des problèmes à base de réception d’une lettre polie mais ferme :

https://gamerant.com/pokemon-pokedex-app-android/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

La FTC va enfin commencer à s’occuper de la *publicité faite par les influenceurs* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-ftc-look...lated-reviews/

Le Department Of Justice US arrête de poursuivre les *piratins de bonne foi*  qui découvrent des failles de sécurité et préviennent les sociétés:

https://www.pcgamer.com/us-departmen...faith-hackers/

Faites donc connaissance avec *0Day Technologies*, entreprise russe très efficace, spécialisée dans la désinformation à large échelle en utilisant un énorme tas de bots :

https://gizmodo.com/russian-botnet-s...ews-1848956529

Le *Power Ranger Rouge* est poursuivi pour fraude et détournements de fonds destinés aux entreprises pour les protéger durant la pandémie. En même temps, depuis le début, cette série est une arnaque :

https://gamerant.com/original-red-po...ustin-st-john/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

C'est bien calme par ici ...  :tired:  

Sincères salutations du Dimanche 22 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...2-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

La mise à jour 0.6.0 de *Vampire Survivors* sera déployée Lundi et il semble bien qu’un marchand débarquera dans le jeu :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...ch-0-6-0-notes



Spoiler Alert! 








*Final Fantasy XIV* est jouable sur le Steam Deck :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...team-deck-now/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Kalof Warzone 2* pourrait changer de nom :

https://gamingintel.com/warzone-2-ch...y-ward-crunch/

Dans *Starfield* … Il y aura au moins une porte :

https://gamerant.com/new-starfield-image-leak-door/

L’action-RPG *LOST EPIC* sortira d’accès anticipé le 28 Juillet sur Steam et sur PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/lost...ps5-ps4-and-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de réflexion en coop *BOKURA* sortira le 5 Août sur PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/two-...os-and-android

Le jeu de plateformes *Timothy and the Tower of Mu* sortira le 9 Août sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/timo...nches-august-9

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Tower_of_Mu/



Spoiler Alert! 








La simulation de vie qui est aussi un city-builder *Drago Noka* sortira sur Steam dans l’année. Le jeu est disponible sur DLsite depuis Janvier :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/farm...-steam-in-2022

Le party game *Goonya Monster* sortira sur Steam un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/muta...monster-for-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG – quête d’escorte *Meg’s Monster* a été annoncé sur Switch et PC pour cet automne :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/oden...-for-switch-pc



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de survie multijoueur *Palworld*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/palw...oments-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








Le schmup *DRAINUS* est sorti aujourd’hui sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/team...-now-available



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de bagarre à deux contre deux *FAMILY BATTLE: Tag Arena* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 6 août :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/two-...ss-on-august-6



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG – Deckbuilder *SOULVARS*, déjà sorti sur iOS et Android, va sortir un jour prochain sur PC et sur des consoles non-précisées :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/deck...-to-console-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le party-game en ligne *KUUKIYOMI: Consider It! ONLINE* sortira en accès anticipé et gratuitement en Juin sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/kuuk...access-in-june

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1790340/_/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le Visual Novel *The 13th Month* sortira le 6 Juin sur PC, iOS et Android :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/dark...os-and-android



Spoiler Alert! 








Une *INDIE Live Expo Winter 2022* a été annoncée pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/indi...2022-announced

Le jeu expérimental *Nour: Play with Your Food* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC et PS5. Et Mac :

https://noisypixel.net/nour-play-wit...ed-ps5-pc-mac/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le beat’em all *Midnight Fight Express* sera publié par Humble Games et sortira cet été sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/midnight-figh...c-summer-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures-enquête *Frank and Drake* sortira dans l’année sur Steam :

https://noisypixel.net/frank-and-dra...e-screenshots/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, si Final Fantasy XVI sort cette année, la sortie de Forspoken sera repoussée :

https://www.thegamer.com/forspoken-f...se-date-delay/

Le tactical-RPG à base de mercenaires *The DioField Chronicle*, annoncé il y a peu par Square Enix, a été évalué aux USA :

https://www.eurogamer.net/the-diofie...-rated-by-esrb



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Un bug de *Lost Ark* colle votre pointeur sur l’interface utilisateur d’un objet, ce qui empêche de cliquer sur n’importe auoi :

https://www.eurogamer.net/a-new-game...st-ark-players


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

De l’influence de la *culture de l’alcool* sur le n’importe quoi des mecs bourrés en conventions du jeu vidéo : 

https://www.thegamer.com/report-game...uite-rockstar/

*xQc* est un streameur connu pour les jeux d’argent sur lesquels ils passent beaucoup trop de temps. Il a avoué il y a peu avoir un problème d’addiction aux jeux d’argent. Il a commencé un partenariat avec une compagnie de paris en ligne, et a révélé que ses codes promos ont été utilisés pour parier (et perdre) 119 millions de dollars.

https://www.thegamer.com/streamer-xq...bling-streams/

Où l’on revient sur comment deux développeurs d’*Arma III* ont photographié des installations secrètes en Grèce et se sont retrouvés emprisonnés pour espionnage :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15759...espionnage.htm

----------


## 564.3

> C'est bien calme par ici ...


Ah ouais, 2 séries de news d'affilée, fidèle au poste alors que tout le monde glandouille en WE… une vraie machine. Merci encore  :;):

----------


## pipoop

euh..
Y as vraiment si peut d'actu que des mecs fasse un article sur une porte pour Starfield?

----------


## Haelnak

Boarf c'est dans sa catégorie "Bonus", je ne trouve pas ça illogique.

Sinon c'est beaucoup mieux comme façon de publier les news. Je valide et salue l'effort ! Merci KOUB.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> euh..
> Y as vraiment si peut d'actu que des mecs fasse un article sur une porte pour Starfield?


C'est peut-être une porte polie qui soupire de contentement en s'ouvrant !

----------


## pipoop

> Boarf c'est dans sa catégorie "Bonus", je ne trouve pas ça illogique.
> 
> Sinon c'est beaucoup mieux comme façon de publier les news. Je valide et salue l'effort ! Merci KOUB.


Je parle pas de koub mais du site où il a volé sa news

----------


## Aza

> euh..
> Y as vraiment si peut d'actu que des mecs fasse un article sur une porte pour Starfield?


Je pensais avoir mal lu et que ça parlait de star citizen

----------


## Sharn

> Je comprends pas pourquoi personne n'a encore proposé d'abonnement "mutualisé", où tu pourrais choisir d'avoir accès à plusieurs services de différents fournisseurs pour 1 seul abonnement.


Par chez nous Canal+ proposait un truc comme ça.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je parle pas de koub mais du site où il a volé sa news


Ah ok, bah c'est Gamerant quoi.

----------


## yodaxy

> Sinon c'est beaucoup mieux comme façon de publier les news. Je valide et salue l'effort ! Merci KOUB.


Ben moi j'ai maintenant plus tendance à scroller sans trop lire les pavés de news maintenant qu'il n'y a plus d'images, je sais pas si je suis le seul  :Emo: 

Je préfères la méthode Ruvon, avec une image pour donner envie de cliquer sur le lien. Surtout sur les milliers de jeux indé qui sortent chaque jour, si t'as pas une illustration sans devoir cliquer sur le petit bouton spoiler à chaque fois perso je passe.

Oui je sais je suis chiant  ::ninja::  Et ça n'enlève bien entendu rien à la quantité de travail que fournit notre cher KOUB.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le nombre d’heures visionnées sur les *services de streaming* sont en baisse :
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/19/s...ack-to-normal/


Il y a bien une baisse par rapport à 2021 qui était une année exceptionnelle, mais pour dire comme l'article que "ça revient à la normale", ça dépend ce qu'on considère comme la norme. Comme le dit l'article :




> Despite the drop, the actual number of watched hours is still higher than pre-pandemic numbers. Twitch is still up 64% compared to the first four months of 2020, and Facebook Gaming is up 118% at the same comparison.


Selon StreamElements :




> "Based on what we are seeing across livestreaming platforms, viewing habits are starting to revert to what they were pre-pandemic as the world opens up again for travel, events, and gatherings," chief business officer of StreamElements Jason Krebs.
> 
> "Even with the decline, so many creators, viewers, and brands were exposed to the appeal of the medium that even the lowest month in the future will likely be above the highest month in the past before the pandemic started."


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...1-8bn-in-april

Si on considère le début de 2020 (prépandémie) comme "la norme" on serait bien au dessus, si on prend 2021 qui a pété tous les records, on serait en dessous, du coup je ne sais pas ce qu'ils appellent "revenir à la normale".

Janvier 2022 est équivalent à janvier 2021. Depuis quelques mois il fait meilleur dehors, les gens ne sont plus limités dans leurs déplacements, ils sortent et matent moins Twitch, mais les heures de visionnage sont quand même bien supérieures à celle d'avant la pandémie.

----------


## Hideo

> Ben moi j'ai maintenant plus tendance à scroller sans trop lire les pavés de news maintenant qu'il n'y a plus d'images, je sais pas si je suis le seul 
> 
> Je préfères la méthode Ruvon, avec une image pour donner envie de cliquer sur le lien. Surtout sur les milliers de jeux indé qui sortent chaque jour, si t'as pas une illustration sans devoir cliquer sur le petit bouton spoiler à chaque fois perso je passe.
> 
> Oui je sais je suis chiant  Et ça n'enlève bien entendu rien à la quantité de travail que fournit notre cher KOUB.


C'est vrai que sans image je lis pas les news de Koub de la meme maniere, mais la solution est simple : clique sur son lien vers son Substack et t'auras toutes ses news avec toutes les integrations qu'il faut.

----------


## Jeliel

Je rejoins un peu les 2 derniers posts.
Je ne dis pas que la réflexion était nécessaire à poser pour adresser les besoins et contraintes de chacun vis à vis de la taille des pages mais la c'est clairement devenu un repoussoir les news en mode spoil.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Moi je trouve ça bien, je regarde vite les mots en gras qui m'intéressent, je déplie les spoilers si ça m'intéresse beaucoup. Et la page parvient à se charger sur smartphone (ce qui est mieux que pas).

----------


## Eloso

Idem. Je prends moins de temps pour lire les news, tout en ayant toujours les infos qui m'intéressent.

Merci KOUB

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, *Quantic Dream* fait une opération com pour ses 25 ans avec un article cadeau sur l'AFJV.com :

https://www.afjv.com/news/10935_quan...ire-25-ans.htm




> Entre Paris et Montréal, le studio compte près de 250 employés qui partagent une même vision : imaginer et réaliser des aventures uniques, à même de marquer les esprits en traitant des sujets forts, inspirés de notre époque. Une ode aux valeurs humanistes que le studio s'est toujours attaché à défendre, tant au sein de ses équipes que de ses productions.


 :tired:

----------


## Erkin_

Je ne consulte plus trop les news de Koub moi aussi depuis ces trucs en spoiler  ::|: . Les fois où je le fais, je passe d'abord sur la page pour activer tous les spoilers à la main et je consulte ensuite les news.

----------


## runner

> Sinon c'est beaucoup mieux comme façon de publier les news. Je valide et salue l'effort ! Merci KOUB.


Je trouve ça très bien aussi avec les spoilers. Cela rend la lecture beaucoup plus fluide et c'est beaucoup plus visible. 
Merci aux efforts de Koub

----------


## yodaxy

> C'est vrai que sans image je lis pas les news de Koub de la meme maniere, mais la solution est simple : clique sur son lien vers son Substack et t'auras toutes ses news avec toutes les integrations qu'il faut.


Quand je disais que tout était contrôlé par KOUB pour devenir le maitre du monde, le Substack n'est que le commencement !  ::ninja:: 




> Je ne consulte plus trop les news de Koub moi aussi depuis ces trucs en spoiler . Les fois où je le fais, je passe d'abord sur la page pour activer tous les spoilers à la main et je consulte ensuite les news.


Wow je salue ton courage ça doit être tellement chiant  ::XD::

----------


## pipoop

> Idem. Je prends moins de temps pour lire les news, tout en ayant toujours les infos qui m'intéressent.
> 
> Merci KOUB


Pareil

----------


## Zodex

> Je ne consulte plus trop les news de Koub moi aussi depuis ces trucs en spoiler . Les fois où je le fais, je passe d'abord sur la page pour activer tous les spoilers à la main et je consulte ensuite les news.


Ah moi c'est l'inverse je trouve ça cool, quand je vois des news qui ne m'intéressent pas je laisse le spoil fermé et ça permet de trier, merci KOUB !

----------


## Drakkoone

Pareille que certains mais pas que d'autres : j'aime pas les balises spoil.

----------


## Kriegor

Je vais prêcher pour ma paroisse mais je préfère aussi. Avant je ne lisais pas les news (je venais pour les commentaires), maintenant, si. Je peux rapidement balayer du regard les sujets et étancher ma curiosité pour ceux qui m'intéressent. Merci.

----------


## Jeliel

> Ah moi c'est l'inverse je trouve ça cool, quand je vois des news qui ne m'intéressent pas je laisse le spoil fermé et ça permet de trier, merci KOUB !


Avec le nom du titre quand c'est un nouveau jeu sans "image" pour illustrer c'est quand même pas simple de savoir si ca intéresse ou pas non ?
Ca doit venir de moi pas de souci.
J'attendrai qu'il n'y ait plus de 3310 parmi les canards.  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Vu la quantité de trucs, je pense que le lien vers le sub suffit.
Et ma connexion de péon s'en portera mieux.

Mais j'aime bien les mises en page de Ruvon aussi  :Red:

----------


## Erkin_

L'autre soucis est que c'est compliqué de rapidement s'y retrouver dans les pages sans les images qui servent de repères et uniquement des montagnes de texte.

----------


## runner

> J'attendrai qu'il n'y ait plus de 3310 parmi les canards.


A dans 10 ans. :;):

----------


## Zerger

Ca intéresse beaucoup de gens ici de voir listées les sorties de jeux inde noname dont tout le monde ignore l'existence en temps normal? Pareil pour les news sur le patch 1.2C qui rajoute un nouveau skin ou +15% de dégats sur le lance-savonette?
Ca vous a déjà permi de découvrir des pépites ou de relancer un jeu tombé dans l'oubli?

C'est une vraie question, c'est pas juste pour passer pour un vieux con aigri (je suis déjà cramé depuis longtemps  ::ninja:: )

Je dis ça car à l'époque où un peu tout le monde postait des news, ca concernait justement toujours des jeux auquels les canards jouaient ou bien il y avait une vraie attente.
Maintenant, j'ai un peu l'impression qu'il y a une course à la quantité... et on se retrouve avec pas mal de news un peu osef.
Je ne dirais pas qu'on a perdu en qualité, mais plutôt qu'on a perdu un certain tri des news qui était effectué naturellement.

----------


## akaraziel

Pour les teams spoiler/No spoiler, je propose qu'on fasse deux topics des news, celui de Ruvon et celui de Koub.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

> Avec le nom du titre quand c'est un nouveau jeu sans "image" pour illustrer c'est quand même pas simple de savoir si ca intéresse ou pas non ?
> Ca doit venir de moi pas de souci.
> J'attendrai qu'il n'y ait plus de 3310 parmi les canards.


Je trouve pas, tous les Visuals Novels ont le même style de titre débile avec des signes de ponctuation qui n'ont rien à faire là, tous les trucs Call of, EA, et tout ce qui est Nintendo et compagnie je zappe aussi... Mais c'est subjectif, je comprends que les balises puissent emmerder certains canards.  ::):

----------


## Tenebris

Ça va finir en sondage façon époque du topic avec ou sans flood, mais version avec ou sans spoiler  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Je préférais l'époque où KOUB postait sans images ou intégration vidéo/twitter. Une ligne de texte, un lien. Comme ça plus besoin de balises spoiler, tout le monde est content  ::ninja:: 
Bon j'avoue que je clique sur un spoiler de temps en temps.

----------


## runner

> Pour les teams spoiler/No spoiler, je propose qu'on fasse deux topics des news, celui de Ruvon et celui de Koub.


Et celui sans aucune news 28,8k friendly. ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

> Game Console Makers, Are You Taking Notes?
> Overall, we’re super excited about Valve’s commitment to parts availability, their transparency, and especially their repairable design choices. They’re leagues ahead of the competition.


https://fr.ifixit.com/News/60131/how...console-design
https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Steam_Deck#Section_Guides

----------


## Ruvon

Encore de la vidéo pour tease *Sniper Elite 5* :





Du gameplay d'exploration maritime pour *Tchia*  et son ambiance Néo Calédonienne :





Pas du JV mais du truc de geek, un teaser pour *BLADE RUNNER: THE ROLEPLAYING GAME* sur table et son Kickstarter encore en cours :

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...leplaying-game





Trailer pour le DLC gratuit *Misty Peak* pour *Lonely Mountains: Downhill*  qui vient de sortir :





*Mechanic Battle*, un mix entre Micro Machines et Jacky Tuning, sortira sur Switch le 25 mai :





*Summoners Fate*, un roguelike deckbuilder un peu moche, sortira le 20 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ummoners_Fate/





*XEL*, action-RPG, a maintenant une démo sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1674640/XEL/





C'est le jour de la tortue, alors voici *World Turtles*, un city-builder sur le dos d'une tortue qui doit sortir en août. Si vous avez pensé à Discworld, vous gagnez un éléphant.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...World_Turtles/





*LOST EPIC*, rien de moins qu'un 2D Souls-like side-scrolling action RPG, sortira d'Early Access le 28 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1426490/LOST_EPIC/





*TOKOYO: The Tower of Perpetuity* (2D Action Platformer) sortira en EA le 2 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_Perpetuity/





*The Use of Life* (JRPG) est sorti en EA le 21 mai.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Use_of_Life/





Le "anti-gravity racer" avec des guns *FLASHOUT 3* sortira le 22 septembre, démo dispo sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1761870/FLASHOUT_3/





On peut demander l'accès au Playtest du Mech Shooter Multi *GALAHAD 3093* jusqu'au 30 mai sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../GALAHAD_3093/





*Meg's Monster*, un JRPG en pixel art mignon, annoncé pour cet automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Megs_Monster/

----------


## Ruvon

Et ne ratez pas le départ du festival de Vroum Vroum sur Steam, le *Steam Racing Fest* du 23 au 30 mai avec des démos, des promos, tout ça tout ça :







Du 1er au 8 juin, ce sera le *Warhammer Skulls*, un showcase de jeux... Warhammer, sur Twitch.

https://www.warhammer-community.com/...ames-festival/

----------


## Ruvon

*I, the Inquisitor*, action RPG tiré des livres de Jacek Piekara (que tout le monde connait j'imagine  ::ninja::  ) annoncé en 2021, a maintenant une page Steam et un nouveau trailer sur IGN. C'est développé par Dust S.A., un studio polonais donc.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...he_Inquisitor/





Amis lyonnais : le concert *Melodies Of Alexandria* aura lieu à la Bourse du Travail le 28 mai. 28 balles quand même.




> Ce nouveau spectacle inédit a été conçu spécifiquement pour fêter les 20 ans de Final Fantasy IX. *Il met en scène les musiques des différents opus de la saga édité par Square Enix, mais aussi celles de No Straight Roads, jeu actuellement en développement.*





> Nous aurons l'honneur d'accueillir en juin Wan Hazmer, créateur du studio Metronomik. Il est connu notamment pour avoir été le *concepteur en chef de Final Fantasy XV lorsqu'il travaillait pour Square Enix*.

----------


## pipoop

> Ca intéresse beaucoup de gens ici de voir listées les sorties de jeux inde noname dont tout le monde ignore l'existence en temps normal? Pareil pour les news sur le patch 1.2C qui rajoute un nouveau skin ou +15% de dégats sur le lance-savonette?
> Ca vous a déjà permi de découvrir des pépites ou de relancer un jeu tombé dans l'oubli?
> 
> C'est une vraie question, c'est pas juste pour passer pour un vieux con aigri (je suis déjà cramé depuis longtemps )
> 
> Je dis ça car à l'époque où un peu tout le monde postait des news, ca concernait justement toujours des jeux auquels les canards jouaient ou bien il y avait une vraie attente.
> Maintenant, j'ai un peu l'impression qu'il y a une course à la quantité... et on se retrouve avec pas mal de news un peu osef.
> Je ne dirais pas qu'on a perdu en qualité, mais plutôt qu'on a perdu un certain tri des news qui était effectué naturellement.


Je suis d'accord avec toi
C'est comme les news sur les cryptomonnaies

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi 23 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...3-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le court-métrage de présentation de l’espion de *Team Fortress 2*, Meet the Spy, est maintenant jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-now-...the-spy-short/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de puzzles *Recursive Ruin* est sorti la semaine dernière sur Steam où une démo jouable est disponible. Le « simulateur logique » *Virtual Circuit Board* est sorti en accès anticipé la semaine dernière. Le jeu de réflexion *Ethernal Threads* est aussi disponible :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...d-may-23-2022/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ecursive_Ruin/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 


http://<a href="https://youtu.be/CWh...WheMFrt4ZQ</a>





Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

De l’exploration maritime dans *Tchia*, le jeu d’aventures avec de la culture Néo-Calédonienne dedans, qui sort début 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050849435.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Avant de négocier l’exclusivité des jeux *Spiderman* avec PlayStation, Marvel Games l’a proposé à Xbox. Qui a refusé :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...tes-ps4-401328

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (de fieffés dataminers), vu qu’hier était l’anniversaire de la sortie de la borne d’arcade *Pac-Man*, Il y aurait une collaboration avec Fortnite le 2 Juin :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390701.html

*Pac-Man*, qui a d’ailleurs reçu une nouvelle chanson-thème pour ses 42 ans :

https://www.eurogamer.net/pac-man-no...nd-anniversary



Spoiler Alert! 








L’*International de Dota 2* aura lieu en Octobre à Singapour :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/dota-2/the-...nal-11-october



Spoiler Alert! 








Le battle-royale de buveurs de sang *Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodhunt* est sorti le mois dernier. J’avais oublié. En tous cas, le free-to-play va recevoir une grosse mise à jour en Juin, tenant compte des retours des joueurs. Le dernier pic est à 15.662 joueurs simultanés, donc je ne me moquerai pas. Pour le moment :

https://gamerant.com/vampire-the-mas...date-detailed/

Un jeu gratuit sur navigateur où le premier ministre conservateur australien *Scott Morrison*, qui s’est fait dégager aux dernières élections doit aller à Centrelink (le pôle-emploi local), pour trouver un boulot et toucher des indemnités chômage :

https://kotaku.com/scott-morrison-sc...cca-1848961534

https://colestia.itch.io/scotty-goes-to-centrelink

*Bloodborne* en 4K/60 fps :

https://wccftech.com/simulated-blood...5-pc-4k-60fps/



Spoiler Alert! 








Seamless Coop est un mod pour pouvoir jouer en coop à *Elden Ring*, qui aura une bêta ouverte le 27 Mai :

https://wccftech.com/elden-ring-seam...a-on-may-27th/



Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà ce que donne l’émulation *PS1* sur *PS5* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ike-in-action/



Spoiler Alert! 








Des jeux *PS1* et *PSP* ont d’ailleurs commencé à apparaitre sur le *PS Store* en Malaisie, qui recevra l’accès au PS Plus amélioré demain :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...station-store/

Une durabilité de l’équipement a été étudiée pour *Elden Ring*, et rejetée :

https://www.thegamer.com/elden-ring-...ty-dark-souls/

La moitié des joueurs d’une étude ont avoué *avoir harcelé un autre joueur*. Et les harceleurs ont une plus grande représentation dans les shooters … et les jeux de combats en arène multi-joueurs … :

https://www.thegamer.com/gamers-admi...llied-players/

https://preply.com/en/blog/hate-spee...n-video-games/

Kojima n’a pas voulu porter *Metal Gear Solid 4* sur Xbox :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-metal-...a-exclusivity/

Selon de nouveaux gens, bien informés ou pas, un nouveau jeu *Sly Cooper* devrait être présenté lors d’une des conférences de Juin :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15778...laystation.htm

----------


## KOUB

Le tactical RPG *Banchou Tactics* a été annoncé pour le 1er trimestre 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/japa...nounced-for-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelite avec des cartes *Super Bullet Break* sortira le 12 aout sur PC, Switch et PS4. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/supe...-now-available

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Bullet_Break/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le runner avec du panpan *Soda Crisis* sort demain sur Steam, oùu une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sod...ltra-dynamique

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1592670/Soda_Crisis/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le tactical-RPG avec des cartes *Floppy Knights* sort demain sur PC et Xbox :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/flo...g-deckbuilding



Spoiler Alert! 








La 2ème saison de *Babylon’s Fall* durera 6 mois au lieu de 3. Histoire de prendre le temps de « ré-évaluer la roadmap du jeu ». Ou d’emmener le jeu derrière une benne à ordure pour lui tirer une balle dans la nuque. C’est selon l’avis de chacun :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/bab...e-games-future

Le jeu d’action-aventures *I, The Inquisitor*, basé sur une série de romans de Jacek Piekara, a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam, PS5 et Xbox Series :

https://fr.ign.com/i-the-inquisitor/...isitor-annonce



Spoiler Alert! 








La conférence *Warhammer Skulls* de Games Workshop aura lieu du 1er au 8 Juin, et aura pour sujet la cueillette des pâquerettes. Étrangement, il devrait y avoir des nouvelles de Space Marine 2, qui n’a pourtant rien à voir avec les fleurs :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/w...050849445.html

----------


## KOUB

House Flipper en compétitif sur un mod pour *Among Us* … Oui, pourquoi pas … :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/among-us/mod-house-flipper



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour de *Project Zomboid* de la semaine dernière rajoute et corrige plein de trucs, mais rajoute aussi un système de musique dynamique, histoire de stresser un peu plus quand un troupeau de zombies vous court après :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/project-zom...-dynamic-music

https://theindiestone.com/forums/ind...4171-released/

*Valorant* tease un truc pour la semaine de l’Aquarium. Certains y voient une nouvelle carte mais bon … :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valorant/aquarium-map-teaser



Spoiler Alert! 








Vector Glare, la nouvelle opération de *Rainbow Six Siege*, sera disponible le 7 Juin. Et un petit mot pour la nouvelle carte aussi :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rainbow-six...e-release-date



Spoiler Alert! 








https://nofrag.com/rainbow-six-siege...le-deathmatch/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon une offre d’emploi, *Insomniac Games* travaille sur un jeu multijoueur dans un nouvel univers :

https://www.actugaming.net/insomniac...icence-499350/

Le mode histoire de *Sonic Origins* ne sera jouable qu’avec Sonic :

https://gamerant.com/sonic-origins-s...de-limitation/

Ubisoft recrute pour *Beyond Good and Evil 2* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ous-games-yet/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures *Paper Ghost Stories: Third Eye Open* a été annoncé pour début 2023 sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/narr...-switch-and-pc



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

La liste de composants et de pièces vendues par *iFixit* pour réparer un *Steam Deck* a été publiée plus tôt que prévu. La mise en vente est maintenant officielle :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ifixits-stea...-motherboards/

Les *Ryzen 7000* ont été annoncés par AMD. Et d’autres trucs aussi :

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/amd-h...-on-all-cores/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.factornews.com/actualite...zen-48531.html

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les *GPU Lovelace de Nvidia* seront gros. Très gros :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-nvidia-lo...size-45-slots/

----------


## Ruvon

Ça passe pour la création du *syndicat* chez *Raven Software* :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...te-to-unionize

https://kotaku.com/call-duty-warzone...oso-1848964561




> The vote, which was livestreamed on Twitch, included 22 QA devs at the Wisconsin studio that assists with Call of Duty: Warzone and other big blockbusters, and ended in a tally of 19 in favor and 3 against. *Under the label Game Workers Alliance (GWA), the group is now legally recognized by the National Labor Relations Board* and can proceed to negotiate its first contract with Activision Blizzard to secure better pay and other improved working conditions.

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Take-Two* a fini d’acheter *Zynga* pour 12.7 milliards de dollars :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ga-acquisition

La poursuite pour sexisme contre *PlayStation* est relancée :

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...mination-again

Mais quelle surprise ! il s’avère qu’*Activision Blizzard* a bien menacé ses employés pour qu’ils ne discutent surtout pas de syndicalisation :

https://wccftech.com/activision-bliz...w-prosecutors/

Les 100 millions d’abonnés du *PlayStation Network* ont rapporté plein d’argent à Sony :

https://www.thegamer.com/psn-revenue-hits-14-billion/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Comme la tradition le veut, comme (presque) chaque année depuis 2013, *Elon Musk* promet des voitures totalement autonomes pour l’année prochaine :

https://www.numerama.com/vroom/97297...pour-2023.html

*Christine Lagarde* n’aime pas les crypto-monnaies :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...-et-signe.html

Certaines personnes derrière la création des *NFT Milady* sont d’effroyables êtres humains. Et y a même pas d’arnaque dans les histoires :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=fou...ifying-history



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Une *loi de Floride* empêchant de bannir les politiciens des réseaux sociaux a été bloquée par une injection de la cour d’appel :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...n-politicians/

L’état de Washington poursuit *Mark Zuckerberg* pour faire n’importe quoi des données des utilisateurs de Facebook. Mais on sait déjà que personne ne sait vraiment ce qu’ils font de ses données alors … :

https://gizmodo.com/facebook-cambrid...-ag-1848963479

*Colin Cantwell*, l’artiste derrière un tas de vaisseaux Star Wars, est décédé :

https://kotaku.com/colin-cantwell-st...ght-1848961918

Ho ben tiens, ça, alors, *Elon Musk* veut renégocier le rachat de Twitter :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/personnal...-d-accord.html

----------


## parpaingue

> Ca intéresse beaucoup de gens ici de voir listées les sorties de jeux inde noname dont tout le monde ignore l'existence en temps normal? Pareil pour les news sur le patch 1.2C qui rajoute un nouveau skin ou +15% de dégats sur le lance-savonette?
> Ca vous a déjà permi de découvrir des pépites ou de relancer un jeu tombé dans l'oubli?
> 
> C'est une vraie question, c'est pas juste pour passer pour un vieux con aigri (je suis déjà cramé depuis longtemps )


Hmm alors les sorties de jeux obscurs oui ça peut être assez intéressant, les patchs par contre je m'en bats les steaks globalement m'fin bon bref.
Par contre je reproche toujours à Koub d'écrire s*C*hmup (surement pour Schlagbohrmaschine-them-up) à chaque fois il devrait limite se faire ban pour ça.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Effet de loupe, j'imagine, mais on n'entend que les râleurs.

Moi je suis très content des news (format et contenu). Merci et continuez comme ça.  :B):

----------


## Azerty

Un petit googledoc (de Gautoz) qui recense tous les event/conférences jv de mai->aout :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...fbGRsm/pubhtml

----------


## Herman Speed

> Effet de loupe, j'imagine, mais on n'entend que les râleurs.
> 
> Moi je suis très content des news (format et contenu). Merci et continuez comme ça.


Il y a amélioration continue, je n'ai même pas cela sur des sites dédiés.  :Mellow2:  Ruvon et Koub, informateurs favoris.

----------


## Erkin_

> Ca intéresse beaucoup de gens ici de voir listées les sorties de jeux inde noname dont tout le monde ignore l'existence en temps normal? Pareil pour les news sur le patch 1.2C qui rajoute un nouveau skin ou +15% de dégats sur le lance-savonette?
> Ca vous a déjà permi de découvrir des pépites ou de relancer un jeu tombé dans l'oubli?
> 
> C'est une vraie question, c'est pas juste pour passer pour un vieux con aigri (je suis déjà cramé depuis longtemps )
> 
> Je dis ça car à l'époque où un peu tout le monde postait des news, ca concernait justement toujours des jeux auquels les canards jouaient ou bien il y avait une vraie attente.
> Maintenant, j'ai un peu l'impression qu'il y a une course à la quantité... et on se retrouve avec pas mal de news un peu osef.
> Je ne dirais pas qu'on a perdu en qualité, mais plutôt qu'on a perdu un certain tri des news qui était effectué naturellement.


C'est le plus intéressant pour moi, dans les news, de découvrir des jeux inconnus.





> Il y a amélioration continue, je n'ai même pas cela sur des sites dédiés.  Ruvon et Koub, informateurs favoris.


J'aurais préféré qu'ils conservent leur vision/façon de faire initiale plutôt que de vouloir contenter les râleurs  ::ninja::  .


 ::wub:: 



Capcom fête les 10 ans du Elden Ring réussi  ::trollface::  .
https://www.dragonsdogma.com/en-uk/

----------


## Ruvon

> Un petit googledoc (de Gautoz) qui recense tous les event/conférences jv de mai->aout :
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...fbGRsm/pubhtml


Ah cool ça, merci  :;): 

Récap des sorties de la semaine et quelques niouzes même si ça a été plus compliqué pour moi de suivre ça de près sans internet, mais si vous avez raté des trucs, c'est l'heure de la MAJ du *Newspeek* :

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## odji

> Ah cool ça, merci 
> 
> Récap des sorties de la semaine et quelques niouzes même si ça a été plus compliqué pour moi de suivre ça de près sans internet, mais si vous avez raté des trucs, c'est l'heure de la MAJ du *Newspeek* :
> 
> https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/



ya pas un substack pour ces recaps?  les pages html c'est tellement années 80  :;):

----------


## Higgins

On est Web 1.0 ici, on est sur un forum, on va voir des sites en HTML, on est des résistants!

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi 24 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...4-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Dragon's Dogma* a 10 ans et le site internet du jeu a eu droit à un ravalement de façade. Capcom tease aussi des trucs à venir. Il n’en fallait pas plus pour que des fans y voient une annonce imminente de Dragon's Dogma 2 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dragons-dogm...-of-questions/

https://www.dragonsdogma.com/en-us/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de course – casse-tête *You Suck At Parking*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam, où une démo est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/multiplay...ck-at-parking/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ck_at_Parking/



Spoiler Alert! 








Il y a des tas de théories sur le jeu gratuit du 26 Mai d’*Epic Games Store* (Sleeping Dogs ?, Max Payne 3 ?, Dead Cells ?):

https://gamerant.com/epic-games-stor...sleeping-dogs/



Spoiler Alert! 






Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, au vu de sa réception mitigée, l’été dernier le XCOM avec des cartes *Marvel’s Midnight Suns* a été entièrement revu par Firaxis, qui devrait présenter la nouvelle version le 9 Juin, lors du Summer Game Fest :

https://wccftech.com/marvels-midnigh...e-reveal-soon/

Stunlock Studios ne s’attendait pas à vendre autant d’exemplaires de son jeu de survie de vampires multijoueur en accès anticipé *V-Rising*. Et ils travaillent à développer des outils pour contrer la toxicité en ligne :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/v-.../1100-6503746/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.gamesradar.com/v-rising-...iscrimination/

Le nombre de joueurs sur *Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance* a largement augmenté depuis qu’il y a des memes mettant en scène des personnages du jeu. Le fait que le jeu soit pas mal doit aider aussi. En tous cas, bien meilleur que Babylon’s Fall, du même studio, PlatinumGames :

https://gamerant.com/metal-gear-risi...nt-spike-meme/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Tape to Tape* est une roguelike de hockey, dont la campagne kickstarter est d’ores et déjà réussie et qui a une démo jouable sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/tape-to-tape-kickstarter/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...e/tape-to-tape

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Tape_to_Tape/



Spoiler Alert! 








Oui, c’est le jour de la mise à jour 6.1 de *Vampire Survivors* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/vampire-surv...new-mechanics/

Aujourd’hui commence la 17ème saison de *Destiny 2* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/destiny-2/s...r-release-time



Spoiler Alert! 








Un Mod pour mettre *Pac-Man* dans *Doom 2* :

https://gamerant.com/themed-mod-doom...2-anniversary/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/pac-man-doom

L’action-RPG *Thymesia* a eu une démo jouable. Les développeurs ont écouté les remarques et vont modifier quelques trucs :

https://gamerant.com/soulslike-thyme...es-after-demo/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une liste de succès), le remaster *Destroy All Humans! 2 – Reprobed*, en développement devrait avoir un mode multijoueur en ligne :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/de...e-multijoueur/

Le RPG *Codename: Wandering Sword* a été annoncé sur Steam pour un jour prochain :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/wuxi...nounced-for-pc



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le Vampire Survivors-like en 3D isométrique *Spirit Hunters: Infinite Horde* sort demain en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/spi...pire-survivors



Spoiler Alert! 








*Sonority* est un jeu de réflexion avec des sons, qui sort demain sur Steam, où une démo jouable est d’ores et déjà disponible :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/son...xion-base-sons

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1432390/Sonority/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les joueurs de *Sea Of Thieves* devront choisir un camp pour changer ou pas des éléments de la carte du jeu dans la dernière aventure qui commence le 26 Mai :

https://www.eurogamer.net/sea-of-thi...change-its-map



Spoiler Alert! 








*The Lord of the Rings: Gollum* sortira le 1er Septembre sur PC et toutes les consoles sauf la Switch pour laquelle une sortie est prévue pour plus tard. La série Amazon sort un jour plus tard :

https://www.ign.com/articles/the-lor...m-release-date

Le RPG roguelike *For The King II* a été annoncé pour 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050849477.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Une bande-annonce juste pour l’utilisation de la Dual Sense (et de la PS5 aussi) par *Hogwarts Legacy*, qui sortira fin 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050849483.html



Spoiler Alert! 








1 million de copies vendues pour *Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849475.html

*Diablo Immortal* est interdit en Belgique et aux Pays-Bas … Y a des lootboxs. Évidemment qu’il y a des lootboxs :

https://gamewave.fr/diablo-immortal/...-aux-pays-bas/

La première mise à jour de *Dune: Spice Wars*, en accès anticipé, rajoute la pause du jeu pendant qu’on farfouille dans les menus. Et d’autres trucs aussi :

https://gamewave.fr/dune-spice-wars/...e-mise-a-jour/

Selon des gens bine informés ou pas, il sera peut-être possible de nager dans *Kalof : Warzone 2* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390748.html

Le serveur *World Of Warcraft Classic* européen Firemaw est surpeuplé depuis un moment, tellement qu’il est en général impossible de s’y connecter dès 16h. Il est maintenant interdit d’y migrer et la migration gratuite vers d‘autres serveurs est gratuite :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390744.html

*Tarsier Studios* (Little Nightmares) va présenter quelque chose :

https://www.actugaming.net/tarsiers-...nnonce-499670/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Ravenous Devils* est un jeu de simulation de cuisine et d’horreur où on cuisine des gens, disponible sur PC et toutes les consoles. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://gamerant.com/ravenous-devils-game/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...venous_Devils/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de descente de montagne à vélo *Lonely Moutains : Downhill* a reçu un DLC gratuit, Misty Peak, aujourd’hui. Une démo jouable du jeu est disponible sur Steam :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/lo...sion-gratuite/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...ains_Downhill/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les jeux du *PS Plus amélioré* disponibles en Asie le sont uniquement dans leur version PAL. À 50 Hz. Bienvenue dans notre enfer :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...t-your-friend/

Par ailleurs, les jeux PS3 du *PS Plus amélioré* ne comprendront par les DLC :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-plus-premium/

En Asie, le déploiement du *PS Plus amélioré* ne se passe pas trop bien. En cause, Sony demande aux clients qui veulent passer du PS Plus normal au PS Plus amélioré, non seulement de payer la différence mais aussi de rembourser toute promotion dont ils auraient pu bénéficier sur le PS Plus de base. Et en une seule fois, même si les clients avaient acheté plusieurs années de PS Plus d’avance :

https://www.thegamer.com/sony-not-ho...riptions-asia/

La 1ère saison de *Battlefield 2042* commencera début Juin :

https://wccftech.com/battlefield-204...one-abandoned/



Spoiler Alert! 






*Starfield sous Unreal Engine 5*. C’est par un fan, pour Bethesda, ce sera Creation Engine pour tout le monde :

https://wccftech.com/starfield-unrea...-new-4k-video/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu pokémon de contrebande *Temtem* sortira d’accès anticipé le 6 Septembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/pokemon-i...ase-this-fall/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le *Kalof de cette année*, Modern Warfare 2, sortira le 28 Octobre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ers-confirmed/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Street Of Rage 4* est sorti aujourd’hui sur iOS et Android :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/st.../1100-6503773/

La déconnexion automatique au bout de 30 minutes d’inactivité a été retirée ors de la dernière mise à jour de *Final Fantasy XIV* :

https://www.eurogamer.net/automatic-...n-latest-patch

Le jeu de déduction sociales *West Hunt* sortira en accès anticipé sur Steam le 14 Juin :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/24/w...eduction-game/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Le casque de réalité virtuelle ou augmentée d’*Apple* est en développement depuis 2015. Et ça été un beau bordel depuis :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...been-revealed/

Évidemment qu’il y avait des arnaques dans les kits de réparations envoyés aux réparateurs tiers par *Apple*. Je me demande quand même comment ils pourraient arriver à faire un faux port USB-C tiens :

https://twitter.com/LamHua/status/1529058179304374278

https://www.theverge.com/2022/5/21/2...r-kit-hands-on

Un *PC en sac à dos*. Pour faire de la VR :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/zotac/VR-he...-backpack-GO-4


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Bah voilà Bobby ! T’as gagné ! *Activision-Blizzard* a choppé son premier syndicat ! Et il va probablement le refiler à Microsoft en plus ! :

https://www.pcgamer.com/raven-softwa...-us-developer/

Envoyer un *Kerbal dans l’espace*, facile. Avec une fusée dans le vrai monde réel de la réalité véritable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/they-flew-a-...space-station/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Le premier machin qui sort de la collaboration entre *Spotify* et *Roblox* est donc … une île K-Pop :

https://www.thegamer.com/roblox-spotify-k-pop-island/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

En Australie, la Nouvelle-Galles du Sud a introduit des *permis de conduire numériques* … Et ils sont extrêmement faciles à contrefaire :

https://arstechnica.com/information-...snap-to-forge/

Mais quel *politique américain* peut bien tremper dans une histoire d’arnaque aux cryptomonnaies ? :

https://gizmodo.com/madison-cawthorn...oin-1848967748

Une loi californienne, le *Social Media Platform Duty to Children Act*, actuellement en étude au Sénat  de l’état, propose d’imposer aux applications un devoir « de ne pas rendre accroc » les mineurs :

https://gizmodo.com/tiktok-social-me...k-i-1848968318

*TikTok* lance la possibilité de s’abonner aux créateurs de contenu pour les soutenir (et que TikTok gagne des sous aussi) :

https://www.thegamer.com/tik-tok-paid-subscriptions/

----------


## Dalbert de L

Merci Koub pour les news quotidiennes !!

Pour ceux qui se plaignent du format,  je comprends pas pourquoi vous allez pas voir le substack directement ?? C'est pas comme s'il mettait pas un lien au début ou vous êtes si fainéants que vous économisez le moindre clic ?

----------


## Flad

La solution serait donc bien de ne mettre que le lien vers le substack ! 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

> La solution serait donc bien de ne mettre que le lien vers le substack !


 :tired:

----------


## pipoop

> Merci Koub pour les news quotidiennes !!
> 
> Pour ceux qui se plaignent du format,  je comprends pas pourquoi vous allez pas voir le substack directement ?? C'est pas comme s'il mettait pas un lien au début ou vous êtes si fainéants que vous économisez le moindre clic ?


T'as rien suivi en fait

----------


## akaraziel

On devrait reprendre le débat depuis le début pour que Dalbert de L puisse suivre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Hardspasce: Shipbreaker*, le jeu de *recyclage spatial* est sorti d'Early Access hier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Shipbreaker/





*Good Company*, *management d'usine*, sortira d'Early Access le 21 juin. Un petit trailer du multi a été publié pour fêter ça, ainsi qu'une roadmap.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/911430/Good_Company/





Le *RTS* *Crossfire: Legion* est sorti en Early Access hier. J'y avais joué lors du playstest, c'était pas transcendant quand même avec une caméra collée au sol et une IA partie en vacances, mais ça a pu s'améliorer depuis.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ssfire_Legion/





Le *Point&Click* *Voodoo Detective* est sorti hier. Attention namedropping : avec à la BO Peter McConnell (Grim Fandango, Monkey Island, Psychonauts...) et des doublages par des voix entendues dans Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Final Fantasy, Fallout, Diablo, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Star Trek, Austin Powers...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...doo_Detective/





*Keplerth*, le *RimWorld / RPG* est sorti d'Early Access hier.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/747200/Keplerth/





Du Gameplay pour *Foretales*, le* jeu de cartes narratif* des nantais d'Alkemi (Drifting Lands). Une démo sera disponible au prochain Steam Next Fest et la sortie est toujours indiquée pour cet été.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1170080/Foretales/





Un trailer pour la dernière update de *Dream Cycle*, le *jeu d'aventure* du créateur de *Lara Croft* Toby Gard, dispo en EA depuis septembre 2021 et qui devrait en sortir cet été.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1105590/Dream_Cycle/





Microids annonce que son jeu de propagande pour De Villiers : *Le Puy du Fou - La Quête d’Excalibur* sortira le 15 juin sur Switch et le 12 juillet sur PlayStation 4 et PC. Oui, c'est assez moche en prime.

 

https://www.microids.com/fr/microids...te-dexcalibur/



stillalive games, connus pour leur jeux Bus Simulator depuis 1872, annonce *Garden Life*, un *jeu de jardinage*. Voilà voilà. On n'en sait pas plus (ni date, ni plateforme), mais ils ont mis un chat sur l'image.





Freejam, développeurs de Robocraft, ouvre une page Steam pour *Techblox*, un "*Free To Play Vehicle Building Simulator*" qui sortira on ne sait pas quand.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1991140/Techblox/





*V Rising* a maintenant passé le million de copies vendues. Jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ?







*The Battle of Polytopia*, sympathique *jeu de stratégie* en low poly sorti il y a deux ans, vient de découvrir la diplomatie.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8..._of_Polytopia/





Le prologue d'*Expresso Tycoon* (*tycoon caféiné*, j'ai joué à la démo dispo sur la page du jeu complet, c'était rigolo sans plus à l'époque) demande aux joueurs où ils veulent qu'il se déroule entre Tokyo, Paris, New York, Rio ou sous l'eau.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...coon_Prologue/

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Homebody*, *survival horror puzzle* game pour "bientôt", par les auteurs du pas du tout horrifique Dream Daddy: A Dad Dating Simulator.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1959350/Homebody/





Teaser pour le jeu d'aventure / horreur Stasis 2 : *STASIS: BONE TOTEM*, toujours annoncé pour la fin de l'année.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...IS_BONE_TOTEM/





*Le Monde* nous parle des gamers au *Kenya*.

https://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/artic...7495_3212.html



Le *SELL* (Syndicat des Editeurs de Logiciels de Loisirs) et Pedagojeux se lancent dans une campagne de sensibilisation des parents sur les pratiques vidéoludiques de leurs enfants et notamment le contrôle parental. Pourquoi pas. Ça aurait été mieux de le faire avec une voix qui ne parle pas aux parents comme s'ils avaient 5 ans d'âge mental dans une vidéo digne des années 90, mais je chipote.



Le PDF complet : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nZr...-EmPUf2Dc/view

Avec ce genre d'image dedans :





*Forspoken* de Square Enix sera PEGI 18.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1680880/Forspoken/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-in-europe/



Et pour bien faire rager certains, on peut choisir le pronom de nos sims dans *The Sims 4*.

https://www.polygon.com/23140040/the...s-create-a-sim



Et cadeau bonus :

----------


## Ruvon

*The Cycle: Frontier*, le Tarkov spatial free to play, après plusieurs sessions de beta, sortira le 8 juin, avec un trailer pour l'annoncer en images qui bougent.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ycle_Frontier/

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Personnellement je suis content que Diablo Immortal soit banni dans certains pays, je voue un mépris profond aux lootboxes. Si seulement l'ensemble de l'UE adoptait ces mesures.

----------


## yodaxy

C'est sacrément bien les images dans les news quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Le *SELL* (Syndicat des Editeurs de Logiciels de Loisirs) et Pedagojeux se lancent dans une campagne de sensibilisation des parents sur les pratiques vidéoludiques de leurs enfants et notamment le contrôle parental. Pourquoi pas. Ça aurait été mieux de le faire avec une voix qui ne parle pas aux parents comme s'ils avaient 5 ans d'âge mental dans une vidéo digne des années 90, mais je chipote.


Ça aurait été mieux qu'ils viennent consulter le débat d'il y a quelques pages, et ils auraient pu intituler leur plan de communication « Comment éduquer* votre enfant grâce aux jeux vidéo » (* selon des _Experts CPC_ qui n'ont pas d'enfants)

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça aurait été mieux qu'ils viennent consulter le débat d'il y a quelques pages, et ils auraient pu intituler leur plan de communication « Comment éduquer* votre enfant grâce aux jeux vidéo » (* selon des _Experts CPC_ qui n'ont pas d'enfants)


Ils ont peut-être adapté le ton de leur communication pour que même les _Experts CPC_ puissent le comprendre  ::trollface:: 



*City of Gangsters* annonce le DLC *Shadow Government* pour le 15 juin, dans lequel on pourra "financer" les élections (+ de nouveaux costumes).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ow_Government/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...00587035955357

https://www.kasedogames.com/post/jou...-expansion-yet





Annonce du 3ème et dernier DLC du *Donjon de Naheulbeuk : Back to the Futon*, avec 4 nouveaux chapitres, à venir cet été.





*Dune: Spice Wars* montre sa roadmap avec notamment le multijoueur annoncé comme la prochaine MAJ majeure pour cet été.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...39954737156536





Sortie de *Forgotten Fables: Wolves on the Westwind*, "livre dont vous êtes le héros" dans l'univers de l'Œil Noir. Pas de nouveau trailer mais pour la peine je remets l'ancien.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Westwind/





Sortie du DLC *Evolving Empires* pour le 4x *Interstellar Space: Genesis*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lving_Empires/

----------


## Ruvon

La *Bloober Team* aurait préféré faire le jeu *Blair Witch* plutôt qu'un *Saw*.

https://www.ign.com/articles/bloober...es-turned-down




> "Lionsgate came to us and said, 'Guys, we love [Bloober's breakout game] Layers of Fear. We saw what you are doing with Observer, so we would like to work with you. We know that you would like to do your own games, so please, this is our list of our horror IPs; choose one.' We could [have chosen] Saw, which is more popular than Blair Witch, but we decided to take Blair Witch because the universe has many opportunities to build something new. That was the reason why we chose this project."




Trailer de *No Man's Sky Leviathan Expedition*, une histoire de boucle temporelle avec des morceaux de roguelike dedans.

https://www.nomanssky.com/2022/05/ex...ven-leviathan/





Annonce de *Yomawari: Lost in the Dark*, un jeu d'horreur prévu pour cet automne.

https://nisamerica.com/yomawari/lost-in-the-dark/





Trailer de *Under A Rock*, co-op survival craft game, dont on sait juste qu'il utilise l'Unreal Engine 5.

----------


## Ruvon

*REPLACED*, l'action 2D Platformer Cyberpunk en pixel art bien classe est repoussé à 2023 à cause de la guerre en Ukraine, le studio étant biélorusses et les développeurs ukrainiens et biélorusses.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1663850/REPLACED/









*MicroProse* nous sort une chopperpic. C'est du joli.

https://twitter.com/micro_prose/stat...92504168611842



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

> Le *Point&Click* *Voodoo Detective* est sorti hier. Attention namedropping : avec à la BO Peter McConnell (Grim Fandango, Monkey Island, Psychonauts...) et des doublages par des voix entendues dans Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Final Fantasy, Fallout, Diablo, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Star Trek, Austin Powers...
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...doo_Detective/


Pas de vf  ::'(:

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie du survival horror *Uninvited* d'Octavi Navarro (auteur de la série de Point&Click Midnight Scenes).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1838340/Uninvited/





IGN a lu le dernier numéro de Game Informer où le créateur de Dead Space, Glen Schofield, parle de son futur *The Callisto Protocol* :

https://www.ign.com/articles/dead-sp...tails-revealed

Avec des beaux screenshots de gens qui vont bien dans leur tête :

https://www.reddit.com/r/gamingnews/...game_informer/

https://preview.redd.it/efyzwl7vuj19...=webp&15acebfc

https://preview.redd.it/0dw85r5vuj19...=webp&708d6669

https://preview.redd.it/rzrrps2vuj19...=webp&8053eb5a



*Data.ai* analyse le *marché du jeu vidéo* qu'ils estiment à 222 milliards de dollars, et la part importante du jeu mobile.

https://www.data.ai/en/insights/mobi...tlight-report/



Le rapport complet téléchargeable contre vos données personnelles (faites comme moi, donnez celles de Baalim) : https://go.data.ai/202205-ENG-IDC-Gaming-Report-LP.html



Et pour les deux du fond qui ne l'ont pas encore, merci le topic des bons plans :




> *Endless Space 2* Gratuit :
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/231...24853709429821




Non, ce n'est pas une erreur, c'est bien à la newsletter de Company of Heroes qu'il faut s'inscrire pour avoir Endless Space 2 (ils ont l'éditeur Sega en commun).

----------


## Ruvon

> Annonce de *Yomawari: Lost in the Dark*, un jeu d'horreur prévu pour cet automne.
> 
> https://nisamerica.com/yomawari/lost-in-the-dark/


Et voilà la page Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_in_the_Dark/



Les devs de *GTFO* nous parlent de Level Design :

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi 25 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...1-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le jeu de démontage de vaisseau syndicaliste *Hardspace: Shipbreaker* est sorti d’accès anticipé hier et est disponible sur le Game Pass. Le test est aussi disponible sur Canard PC :

https://nofrag.com/hardspace-shipbre...cces-anticipe/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.canardpc.com/jeu-video/t...shipbreaker-2/

Un million de ventes pour *V-Rising*. En une semaine, donc :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/v-.../1100-6503804/

La dernière mise à jour de *Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate – Daemonhunters* devrait améliorer les performances, et modifiera des trucs :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-40...hts-more-grit/

Oui, les compétitions de *Farming Simulator* continuent (toujours sur FS 19 par contre), et vont très bien :

https://www.pcgamer.com/i-am-once-ag...y-good-esport/

Du gameplay pour le jeu de cartes narratif *Foretales*, qui sortira un jour prochain sur PC et Switch. Une démo jouable sera disponible pour le prochain Steam Next Fest :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050849499.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le MMO Marvel en préparation chez *Daybreak Games* est annulé. Parce que c’était trop cher. Et les résultats de Marvel’s Avengers ont pas dû aider aussi :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849505.html

L’extension De par Runettera pour *Legend Of Runeterra* est sortie aujourd’hui, en même temps aue la mise à jour 3.8.0 est déployée :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/m...050849509.html

La prochaine mise à jour pour *Crusader Kings III* supprimera la culture visigothe, inappropriée historiquement dans le jeu. Le DLC Fate of Iberia sortira le 31 Mai :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/crusader-ki...ate-visigothic

Où on parle des prochaines modifications de *Battlefield 2042* (ajout d’une carte, modification des cartes existantes suivant les retours des joueurs, ajout d’un mode ruée à 32 joueurs, abandon du mode Hazard Zone, et autres machins) :

https://nofrag.com/battlefield-2042-...e-hazard-zone/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le point’n click *Voodoo Detective* est sorti hier sur PC :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/voodoo-de...ailable-today/



Spoiler Alert! 








1.5 million de téléchargements pour le free-to-play mobile *Echoes of Mana* :

https://noisypixel.net/echoes-of-man...ads-worldwide/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur *Homebody* a été annoncé pour 2022 sur PC et consoles à préciser :

https://noisypixel.net/game-grumps-p...rror-homebody/



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour de la deuxième saison du Mario-Kart de Final Fantasy *Chocobo GP* … supprimera les microtransactions. Parfaitement :

https://gamerant.com/chocobo-gp-seas...otransactions/



Spoiler Alert! 






Selon des gens bien informés ou pas (une bannière publicitaire), *Dino Crisis* devrait faire partie des jeux du PS Plus amélioré :

https://wccftech.com/dino-crisis-is-...nner-suggests/

D’ailleurs le *PS Plus amélioré* déployé en Asie offre des démos de 2h, sauf pour Cyberpunk 2077 et Horizon Forbidden West, qui permettent de jouer 5h :

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-horiz...or-five-hours/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de bagarre *Skullgirls 2nd Encore* sortira du Xbox dans l’année et le DLC Black Dahlia sortira en Alpha en Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/skul...meplay-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








*My Time at Sandrock*, la suite du même à Portia, sort demain en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/my-...ion-vie-arrive



Spoiler Alert! 








*Melatonin* est un jeu de rythme qui sortira au 3ème trimestre de l’année sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/mel...of-your-dreams



Spoiler Alert! 








Le Ray Tracing dans *Hitman 3* est très très gourmand en ressources :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/hit...ng-performance

Le FPS free-to-play PvPvE *The Cycle: Frontier* sortira le 8 Juin sur PC. La première saison commencera le 22 Juin :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/the...-store-in-june



Spoiler Alert! 








La nouvelle expédition de *No Man's Sky* met en scène des baleines plus ou moins de l’espace … Qui volent en tous cas … Et du roguelike. La version Switch devrait aussi bientôt sortir :

https://www.eurogamer.net/no-mans-sk...ing-expedition



Spoiler Alert! 








Le classement des parties est pausé sur le battle royale de vampires *Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodhunt* … Essentiellement parce que les joueurs PS5 se faisaient démonter par les joueurs PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/vampire-the-...tting-wrecked/



Spoiler Alert! 








Une roadmap pour *Dune: Spice Wars* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/dune-spice-w...le-bunch-more/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de plateformes *Replaced* sortira finalement sur PC et Xbox en 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050849527.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le DLC Void Riders pour *OlliOlli World* sortira le 15 Juin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050849521.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle du level design dans *GTFO* :

https://nofrag.com/gtfo-nous-parle-l...sign-en-video/



Spoiler Alert! 








ça suffisait pas de faire un jeu mobile pour *Ni no Kuni: Cross Worlds* … Fallait aussi y mettre de la blockchain … et de prévoir des NFT pour la fin de l’année … :

https://noisypixel.net/ni-no-kuni-cr...ockchain-nfts/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le JRPG *Yomawari: Lost in the Dark* sortira en automne 2022 sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/yomawari-lost...-pc-fall-2022/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’action-RPG *Forspoken* est classé PEGI 18 pour cause de grossièretés … violence … Et microtransactions, ce qui est parfaitement normal pour un jeu vendu 80 euros, qui sort le 11 Octobre sur PC et PS5 :

https://www.actugaming.net/forspoken...etails-499838/

La mise à jour 9.2.5 de *World Of Warcraft* sera déployée le 31 Mai :

https://gamerant.com/world-of-warcra...ase-date-when/

https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/1529509577649184771

De nouveaux screenshots pour *The Callisto Protocol* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/th...e-screenshots/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Apex Legends Mobile* a rapporté 5 millions de dollars pour sa première semaine d’exploitation, soit un tiers de ce qu’a rapporté Kalof Warzone :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-week-revenue/

La carte de *Kalof Warzone 2* aurait fuité :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mming-details/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les consoles *PS5 et Xbox Series améliorées* sont en préparation :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...sir-48535.html

----------


## Ruvon

*Electronic Arts* ne va pas s'exprimer sur la défense du droit à l'avortement aux USA parce que "chacun son opinion, et si on parle on pourrait perdre du pognon". En gros.

https://kotaku.com/ea-roe-v-wade-abo...nds-1848977494




> According to one source familiar with EA’s town hall yesterday, many employees called on the company to make public statements in defense of both abortion and trans rights. Chief People Officer Mala Singh responded that the company only speaks out when it will “actually have a positive impact” and it is a “consistent perspective” among all 13,000 employees around the world, based on a transcript of the meeting verified by Kotaku.
> 
> “The thing about the world today is there is a lot of division, we know this right, we see it every single day, but *the thing that unites us is that we’re all here to make amazing games and experiences for our players, and that is how we have the most positive impact on the world*,” Singh said. “These things are hard and they’re personal and we all have our own perspectives and sometimes we won’t speak, and that will be upsetting and I understand that, we really do.”




Alors que *CD Projekt* retire la licence The Witcher à la *Witcher School* en Pologne pour des raisons politiques.

https://www.eurogamer.net/real-life-...cd-projekt-red




> 5 Żywiołów (5 Elements), the company behind the events, alleges that CD Projekt Red pulled the licence because of a staff member's involvement with the ultra-conservative Polish Catholic organisation Ordo Iuris, which is anti-abortion, anti-LGBTQ+, and rejects the idea of gender equality.




Interview de Landfall, devs de *Totally Accurate Battle Simulator*, dans la newsletter de Simon Carless *GameDiscoverCo* :

https://newsletter.gamediscover.co/p...-discovery?s=r

Qui nous donne des nouvelles du Play to Earn dans *Axie Infinity* :

----------


## Supergounou

> Le jeu de plateformes *Replaced* sortira finalement sur PC et Xbox en 2023 :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/r...050849527.html
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/WHfKt4MTkwA


Alors ça a l'air vraiment bien, par contre "plateformer" j'ai du mal à le voir dans le trailer.

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Twitch* étudie la possibilité d’expliquer aux streameurs pourquoi ils sont bannis :

https://www.pcgamer.com/twitch-may-f...e-been-banned/

Où on parle de l’état de *Twitch* en 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/the-state-of-twitch-in-2022/

Il y a une pétition en ligne pour demander à *Twitch* d’interdire aux streameurs de jouer en ligne à des jeux d’argent. À noter que certains semblent être payés très cher pour faire cela :

https://gamerant.com/petition-twitch...bling-streams/

https://chng.it/8pRNXvdDPB


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Le *projet conspirationniste de cryptomonnaies* (les gouvernements veulent réguler la blockchain parce qu’ils veulent vous contrôler !) … était une arnaque :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=dec...-for-1-million

Après la ségrégation raciale, personne ne sera vraiment surpris de savoir que 7 femmes poursuivent *Tesla* pour l’ambiance générale de harcèlement sexuel. Et ils ont essayé de forcer une plaignante à un arbitrage privé mais un juge a trouvé que c’était un peu abusé :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ration-clause/

*Seth Green* (celui de La Main Qui Tue et de Robot Chicken) a acheté des NFT Bored Apes et voulait lancer une série animée sur ses machins. Il s’est fait voler ses signes et ne pourra donc pas commettre ça :

https://kotaku.com/seth-green-celeb-...o-s-1848971988

Adam et Rebekah Neumann, ceux derrière *WeWork* et son spectaculaire effondrement, se lancent dans la création de tokens sur une blockchain pour les crédits carbones. Vous vous dites que c’est complétement con et que vu le passif, ils ne pourront jamais réussir ? Ils ont levé 70 millions de dollars :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=wew...ion-in-funding

Dans la même veine, Do Kwon, le fondateur de *Terra*, qui s’est craché lamentablement il y a quelques jours, lance … Terra 2.0, une nouvelle blockchain, mais sans la stablecoin stabilisée par algorithme qui ne fonctionne pas cette fois :

https ://www.numerama.com/tech/976065-malgre-son-crash-a-50-milliards-la-tete-brulee-de-la-crypto-do-kwon-relance-la-machine-terra.html

Le moteur de recherche *DuckDuckGo* bloque les infos envoyés par des trackeurs … Sauf celui de Microsoft, sur iOS et Android tout du moins, dont les résultats du moteur de recherche Bing sont utilisés par celui du canard,:

https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...microsoft.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà quelques *arnaques aux NFT* pour les passionnés. D’arnaques. Pas de NFT. Ou pour les passionnés d’arnaques aux NFT :

https://gizmodo.com/nft-crypto-seth-...64353/slides/6

*Exxon* est poursuivi pour avoir nié le changement climatique pendant des années dans deux états américains. Plus précisément pour avoir menti aux investisseurs sur l’influence du changement climatique sur leurs futurs gains. Oui, les USA, tout ça. Exxon a essayé de se défendre en invoquant la liberté d’expression. Ça marche pas, faut pas mentir aux investisseurs :

https://gizmodo.com/exxon-lawsuits-c...lan-1848974427

Aux USA, les enfants ont utilisé divers programmes pour continuer à apprendre pendant les *confinements*. Sans surprise, certaines applications se sont bien gavées de leurs informations :

https://gizmodo.com/remote-learning-...acy-1848975202

----------


## yodaxy

> *En rapport avec le hardware :*
> 
> Les consoles *PS5 et Xbox Series améliorées* sont en préparation :
> 
> https://www.factornews.com/actualite...sir-48535.html


L'article a disparu de Factornews, je pense que c'est surtout parce que les sources de TCL pour les PS5Pro et Xbox Series XX c'était n'importe quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

Pour le coup j'avoue que ça me ferait bien marrer qu'ils annoncent des versions upgradées alors que c'est toujours une grosse galère de trouver les consoles.

----------


## Ruvon

Des nouvelles de *Sony* qui a publié un gros PDF sur ses résultats et ses prévisions. Beaucoup de chiffres sur la PS5, sur la forme très correcte de la PS4 en termes de revenus, leur rachats / investissements... pas mal de choses intéressantes.

https://www.sony.com/en/SonyInfo/IR/...2022/GNS_E.pdf

Ils s'attendent à faire 300 millions de dollars sur PC en 2022 :notbad:

https://www.ign.com/articles/sony-ex...ames-this-year

Et deux jeux non annoncés devraient sortir cette année fiscale.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...s-fiscal-year/



*Big Ant Studios* s'amuse avec les pirates de son jeu *Cricket 22*, mais remercie ceux qui finissent par acheter le jeu en leur laissant leur progression déjà acquise.

https://kotaku.com/game-piracy-pirat...s-a-1848979192




> “I figure if people are going to steal the game”, Symons says, “we might as well have some fun at their expense”. He also says that since turning the anti-pirate measures on that sales of Cricket 22 “are up 300%”, thanking those who have “converted” to a legitimate copy, while enticing any current pirates still clinging onto their free versions with a promise that “if you purchase now then you will automatically get to keep your progress.”




Et un peu d'histoire, avec la "tragédie de *Titanfall 1&2*" en vidéo.

----------


## pesos

Bien fait d'attendre, je savais que ce jour arriverait  ::lol::

----------


## runner

> Des nouvelles de *Sony* qui a publié un gros PDF sur ses résultats et ses prévisions. Beaucoup de chiffres sur la PS5, sur la forme très correcte de la PS4 en termes de revenus, leur rachats / investissements... pas mal de choses intéressantes.
> 
> https://www.sony.com/en/SonyInfo/IR/...2022/GNS_E.pdf
> 
> Ils s'attendent à faire 300 millions de dollars sur PC en 2022 :notbad:
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/sony-ex...ames-this-year
> 
> Et deux jeux non annoncés devraient sortir cette année fiscale.
> ...


Et des chiffres de ventes des versions pcs de leurs jeux
https://wccftech.com/sony-shares-off...s-huge-growth/



> eleased for PC back in August of 2020, the *PC version of Horizon Zero Dawn* has been performing stellar for Sony. The action RPG managed to sell *over 2.39 million copies* on PC and harvest over $60 Million USD in Revenue. Sony Bend Studio's open-world zombie action game, *Days Gone*, was released globally for PC back in May of last year and sold *over 852.000 copies* as of March 2022 with over $22.7 million USD in revenue.
> 
> As revealed by Ryan, the popular PC port of Sony Santa Monica's *God of War* also performed quite well, selling nearly 1 million copies *(971.000)* in less than three months (released on January 14, 2022). God of War PC harvested over $26.2 Million USD in Revenue - quite the numbers for these PC ports.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce que prévoit TCL pour les futures consoles

https://videocardz.com/newz/sony-pla...cording-to-tcl

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Cool pour Returnal sur PC. 
Vivement les autres exclus PS5 aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

> Et des chiffres de ventes des versions pcs de leurs jeux
> https://wccftech.com/sony-shares-off...s-huge-growth/
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ce que prévoit TCL pour les futures consoles
> https://i.ibb.co/HT3skzW/SONY-PS5-PRO-XBOX-SX2-1.jpg
> https://videocardz.com/newz/sony-pla...cording-to-tcl


En effet, pas mal de choses à en tirer de ce rapport.



La *PAX West*, ce sera du 2 au 5 septembre 2022.

https://west.paxsite.com





La *Belgique* va mettre en place une *niche fiscale* pour les investissements dans les jeux vidéo en 2023.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-games-by-2023

----------


## Ruvon

Prochaine Beta pour *Blood Bowl 3* du 1 au 12 juin, avec deux nouvelles factions jamais apparues dans un BB. On peut toujours s'inscrire à la beta : https://bloodbowl-thegame.com/






> There will be six playable factions in this beta: the Black Orcs, the Imperial Nobility, the Elven Union, the Dwarfs and two new factions, which will be appearing for the first time in a Blood Bowl® video game.




*Sniper Elite 5* est maintenant disponible. On ne peut pas dire qu'il fasse l'unanimité pour l'instant.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...niper_Elite_5/





*My Time at Sandrock* vient lui aussi de sortir en Early Access. Les reviews sont plus positives, mais les négatives sont en majorité en chinois, du coup je ne sais pas ce qu'ils reprochent au jeu. C'est parfois quand la langue n'est pas dispo mais là elle est indiquée comme proposée, peut-être que la trad est dégueu, je sais pas.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_at_Sandrock/





Le Point&Click online co-op Multiplayer Murder Mystery Game (oui oui) *Whispers in the West* aura une démo pour le prochain Steam Next Fest, et se présente ainsi : "Imagine Among Us but with stories, or Ace Attorney but online co-op". Intriguant pour le moins.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_in_the_West/





Annonce de *VEILED EXPERTS*, un strategy action TPS multi Free to Play Coréen, avec du panpan nerveux, des arcs avec corde et du parkour. Accès au playtest à demander sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...EILED_EXPERTS/

----------


## yodaxy

> Bien fait d'attendre, je savais que ce jour arriverait


Je trouve ça cool aussi, pouvoir y jouer au clavier-souris c'est top  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

*Let Bions Be Bygones*, jeu d'aventure darkberpunk au style pixel art super classe, édité par Microprose Software (hein ?).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ns_Be_Bygones/

Le gif fait 10Mo alors cliquez ici pour voir des images qui bougent, en attendant le trailer qui ne sera diffusé qu'à 15h aujourd'hui, mais même en cliquant sur l'image ci-dessous (vous le savez qu'en cliquant sur les images vous accédez aux vidéos Youtube, hein ?  ::ninja::  ) après l'heure vous devriez l'atteindre. Démo dispo sur Itch.io : https://bohemian-pulp.itch.io/lbbb-ed

Alors en fait il y a déjà ce trailer dispo sur la chaine de Microprose, du coup je vire le premier parce que c'est exactement le même.





*Microprose* toujours qui vient de poser deux autre jeux sur Steam :

*DROP*, un puzzle roguelite de hacking :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1902300/DROP/



Et *CrossOver: Roll For Initiative*, un Match 3 / tabletop RPG.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...or_Initiative/



On s'éloigne des jeux édité jusqu'ici par ce nouveau Microprose, mais ça a l'air cool tout ça.

----------


## Higgins

> Je trouve ça cool aussi, pouvoir y jouer au clavier-souris c'est top


Ou sur Steam Deck  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie aujourd'hui (enfin tout à l'heure, là c'est pas encore dispo) de *Golfie*, un roguelite deckbuilder de minifgolf (oui oui).

Suite à une clé envoyée par surprise par un certain rédac chef dont je tairais le nom  :tired:  j'y joue depuis hier et si je pensais que ça allait être un petit jeu sans intérêt, en fait je me suis pris au jeu et c'est plutôt rigolo.

Il faut mettre la balle dans l'trou, mais avec des cartes spéciales pour influer sur les effets, un parachute, un jetpack... tout plein de trucs qui se rajoutent à un minimum de skill pour pas finir dans l'eau ou dans le vide, il y a de bonnes idées.

Même si c'est pas super joli et assez répétitif, le leaderboard où on est une petite vingtaine (ah ces influenceurs privilégiés  ::ninja::  ) à se tirer la bourre donne envie d'y retourner quand on perd. Bref, c'est pas si mal mais 18€ ça me semble un peu cher pour un EA sans multijoueur implémenté pour l'instant.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1579020/Golfie/





On peut préco *Blind Fate: Edo no Yami*, le jeu de Souls-like en 2D cyberninjapunk, pour 22 dollars (aucune idée du prix en neuros). La démo Dojo est toujours dispo ici si vous voulez savoir si ça vaut le coup. C'est un vieux trailer mais si vous avez oublié à quoi ça ressemble (spoiler : il y a du néon, des katanas et on chevauche un dinosaure robot).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...no_Yami__Dojo/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Edo_no_Yami/





Le platformer brutal *TEN - Ten Rooms, Ten Seconds* sortira le 3 juin pour 5 balles, pour les acharnés du die and retry retro.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Ten_Seconds/





Annonce de *NecroBouncer*, un Dungeon Bouncer Crawler hack & slash roguelite en pixel art où on joue un... videur de boite nécromancien qui botte des culs. Pour l'automne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../NecroBouncer/





*Wired Productions* (Martha is Dead, Deliver Us The Moon...) annonce des soldes sur Steam du 3 au 10 juin dans une vidéo qui headbang.





Encore *Microprose*, qui en plus des trois nouveaux jeux annoncés plus haut, a aussi présenté :

*Neyyah*, un Myst like (dont le titre m'envoie dans la tête le fameux tube de Outkast) que j'avais déjà vu passer et qui vient visiblement de rejoindre l'écurie Microprose.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1289720/Neyyah/



Et *Tiny Football*, un concurrent direct de FIFA  ::ninja::  qui ressemble fort à Sensible Soccer et que j'avais aussi déjà vu passer (et mis en ignoré sur Steam  ::ninja::  ).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Tiny_Football/





Woops, failli oublier la sortie du Dungeon Crawler français bien dark *Hellslave*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1608450/Hellslave/

----------


## Pekop

C'est aujourd'hui que la communauté et les créateurs de contenus de Team Fortress 2 lancent l'initiative "Save TF2", consistant à interpeler Valve au moyen de vidéos, articles, mails... dans l'espoir de voir l'entreprise enfin réagir au problème des bots qui infectent le jeu et le rend injouable depuis 3 ans:

https://www.reddit.com/r/tf2/comment...read_comments/
https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/save-tf2
https://youtu.be/53WkDZQADIk

Pour rappel, ça fait 5 ans que Valve laisse le jeu sous respirateur artificiel (la dernière mise à jour d'ampleur date de 2017), en dépit d'un nombre de joueurs pourtant important (même en tenant compte des bots, il y a du monde).

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *Out There: Oceans of Time* par les français de Mi-Clos, suite de Out There: Ω.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ceans_of_Time/





*Builder Simulator*, par les créateurs de House Flipper, sortira le 9 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...der_Simulator/





*Against the Storm*, le Roguelite City Builder, sortira sur Steam et GoG en fin d'année 2022.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nst_the_Storm/





*Ars Technica* dans sa série War Stories, discute avec Lee Perry, Gameplay Designer et Level Designer de *Gears of Wars* de comment le jeu aurait pu ne pas avoir de mode multijoueur.





Le strategy / deckbuilder *Gordian Quest* sortira d'Early Access le 23 juin.





Will Byles, directeur de *The Quarry*, nous montre du gameplay.





Un trailer pour *DRAGON QUEST TREASURES*.





*CD Projekt* présente ses résultats financiers en vidéo :



https://www.cdprojekt.com/en/investors/result-center/

https://www.cdprojekt.com/en/wp-cont...fs-q1-2022.pdf

Des nouvelles de *The Witcher 4* qui est entré en préproduction :

https://www.ign.com/articles/witcher...o-the-new-game




> "We are very eager to revisit the universe which has shaped our history to such an extent," said president Adam Kiciński in the post. "We have recently concluded the research phase for the first game in the new Witcher saga, which means that from now on further development expenditures will be capitalized on our balance sheet."
> 
> Having only recently entered pre-production means that *the new Witcher game is likely still years away*, explaining why CD Projekt Red only revealed it with a single teaser image.


Et si vous voulez la version longue (attention ça commence au bout de 27 minutes, avant c'est que de la musique).





Et parce que *Microsoft* n'allait pas laisser Activision Blizzard tous seuls à attirer l'attention avec ses directeurs toxiques, chez eux aussi, des directeurs sont accusés de harcèlement.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...sconduct-abuse



Le Studio *Hangar 13* (Mafia III) continue de virer des gens avec cette fois-ci plus de la moitié des employés dégagés. Les autres antennes du studio bosseraient sur le préquel de Mafia et un nouveau Top Spin, enfin tant qu'ils ne sont pas virés eux aussi.

https://kotaku.com/mafia-3-sequel-ha...-su-1848982387

----------


## Ruvon

Et une bonne nouvelle : *Clanfolk*, le RimWorld like médiéval, sortira en Early Access le 14 juillet, France baise ouais. Une démo est dispo depuis de nombreuses lunes sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1700870/Clanfolk/





Et une moins bonne nouvelle, clap de fin pour *Survarium*, le FPS en ligne post apo qui s'éteindra le 31 mai sans jamais être sorti d'Early Access, sans doute pas aidé par l'invasion russe.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/sur...own-this-month

----------


## Ruvon

> IGN a lu le dernier numéro de Game Informer où le créateur de Dead Space, Glen Schofield, parle de son futur *The Callisto Protocol* :
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/dead-sp...tails-revealed
> 
> Avec des beaux screenshots de gens qui vont bien dans leur tête :
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gamingnews/...game_informer/
> 
> https://preview.redd.it/efyzwl7vuj19...=webp&15acebfc
> ...


Alors incroyable les bras m'en tombent des nues c'est inattendu OLALA mais *The Callisto Protocol* ne fait en fait PAS partie de l'univers de PUBG.

J'ai surtout envie de dire que 1) on n'en avait rien à foutre d'un éventuel lien avec PUBG et 2) tant mieux comme ça on n'en parlera plus.





https://twitter.com/GlenSchofield/st...30056725712897




> FYI 
> @CallistoTheGame
>  is its own story and world. It no longer takes place in the PUBG Universe. It was originally part of the PUBG timeline, but grew into its own world. PUBG is awesome, &we will still have little surprises for fans, but TCP is its own world, story and universe.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi 26 Mai 2022,

Oui, je voyage dans le temps. Et tout va bien tant que je n'essaie pas d'attraper les papillons.

Uniquement le lien sur le Substack aujourd'hui parce que même en voyageant dans le temps, la journée a été longue et trop de parties à poster :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...6-mai-2022?s=w

----------


## Haelnak

:Sweat:

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est aujourd'hui que la communauté et les créateurs de contenus de Team Fortress 2 lancent l'initiative "Save TF2", consistant à interpeler Valve au moyen de vidéos, articles, mails... dans l'espoir de voir l'entreprise enfin réagir au problème des bots qui infectent le jeu et le rend injouable depuis 3 ans:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/tf2/comment...read_comments/
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/save-tf2
> https://youtu.be/53WkDZQADIk
> 
> Pour rappel, ça fait 5 ans que Valve laisse le jeu sous respirateur artificiel (la dernière mise à jour d'ampleur date de 2017), en dépit d'un nombre de joueurs pourtant important (même en tenant compte des bots, il y a du monde).


Réponse :

----------


## Ruvon

*MUE* est un petit jeu d'horreur gratuit fait par des étudiants de l'université de Quebec qui a carrément de la gueule.

https://uqac.itch.io/mue

https://www.freegameplanet.com/mue-downloadable-game/








> Le sympathique *Let's Build a Zoo* surfe sur la vague, attention dino danger : un *DLC Dinosaur Island* va sortir le 23 mai.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nosaur_Island/


Bon en fait il est sorti le 26 mai, hier.



On peut s'inscrire au playtest du multijoueur de *SpiderHeck*, le jeu d'araignées qui se tapent avec des sabres lasers, sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1329500/SpiderHeck/





Du gameplay pour *Wuthering Waves*, un jeu d'action plutôt joli dont je ne sais pas grand chose (plateforme ? date de sortie ?). Mais ça bouge pas mal.

----------


## Pluton

Pff, ça me gonfle cette mode des rimworld-like (pourquoi pas) sans mettre de membres aux personnages. Rimworld, malgré tout le bien qu'on en dit, j'ai jamais pu m'y mettre sérieusement, ce choix artistique / technique m'a toujours sorti immédiatement de toute immersion et implication.
Alors ok ça fait gagner du temps de développement, mais pourquoi singer cette "feature" alors que même il y a quelques patchs un moddeur avait réussi à faire des bras et jambes animés et rigolos. Le mod est désormais obsolète et ne fonctionne plus.

Un peu comme si un jour les fps commençaient à sortir sans modéliser ni animer les armes en mode on s'en fout y'a un réticule et ça sauve du temps de développement, et que tous les fps indé s'y mettaient.

----------


## La Chouette

"Rimworld-like"  :Gerbe:

----------


## Ruvon

C'est la faute à Prison Architect qui a servi de modèle pour le design des persos de toute la descendance ça. Mais encore les jambes ça me dérange pas plus que ça, autant les sans bras sans chocolat ça fait cheum dans Clanfolk.

Après j'ai joué à Dwarf Fortress sans graphismes, je suis tolérant si le fond est bon.

----------


## pipoop

> Pff, ça me gonfle cette mode des rimworld-like (pourquoi pas) sans mettre de membres aux personnages. Rimworld, malgré tout le bien qu'on en dit, j'ai jamais pu m'y mettre sérieusement, ce choix artistique / technique m'a toujours sorti immédiatement de toute immersion et implication.
> Alors ok ça fait gagner du temps de développement, mais pourquoi singer cette "feature" alors que même il y a quelques patchs un moddeur avait réussi à faire des bras et jambes animés et rigolos. Le mod est désormais obsolète et ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Un peu comme si un jour les fps commençaient à sortir sans modéliser ni animer les armes en mode on s'en fout y'a un réticule et ça sauve du temps de développement, et que tous les fps indé s'y mettaient.


T'as essaye Kenshi?

j'y ai pas encore foutu les pates mais c'est un peu comme mount and blade..avec moins de budget et un background SF

----------


## akaraziel

> Pff, ça me gonfle cette mode des rimworld-like (pourquoi pas) sans mettre de membres aux personnages.


J'ai vraiment l'esprit mal tourné.  :^_^:

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'ai vraiment l'esprit mal tourné.


Il existe surement un mod pour rajouter des membres aux personnages.

----------


## Silver

> T'as essaye Kenshi?
> 
> j'y ai pas encore foutu les pates mais c'est un peu comme mount and blade..avec moins de budget et un background SF


Difficile de comparer Kenshi à Mount and Blade à part pour ses débuts de partie punitifs. C'est un RPG hardcore avec construction de base et une gestion de dizaines de personnages. Et les contrôles sont ceux d'un RPG type Baldur's Gate, avec vue aérienne et clic droit pour donner des ordres.

C'est très très bien si on n'est pas allergique aux interfaces un peu austères.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *RETOOLED*, un FPS arena shooter basique par un dev solo. Pas moche, mais pas révolutionnaire sur le papier, à voir.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1997590/RETOOLED/





Sortie de *SOOT*, un jeu de stratégie où on exploite les ressources / terraforme des planètes. Démo dispo, je vais y jeter un oeil.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1929460/SOOT/





*Freud's Bones-the game* est sorti il y a deux jours. Jeu d'aventure / investigation où l'on psychanalyse des patients dans le divan de Sigmund. Démo dispo aussi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Bonesthe_game/





Sortie de *Moo Lander*, un mootroidvania de tabassage de meumeuh mais pas que. Et encore une démo de dispo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1080040/Moo_Lander/





Dans la mise à jour de mai de *Starsand*, le jeu de survie dans le désert en Early Access, on peut maintenant skier sur les dunes avec une sandboard. Parce que pourquoi pas.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1380220/Starsand/





Dans *Autonauts vs Piratebots*, on construit une base d'autobots pour se défendre contre des invasions de piratebots prévue pour cet été. Ça a l'air meugnon avec son petit côté Lego.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...vs_Piratebots/





Sortie du Dating Sim / Visual Novel *Arcade Spirits: The New Challengers*, avec démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...w_Challengers/





*PlateUp!* un jeu de gestion de restaurant en coop (cuisine d'un côté, service de l'autre) qui sortira cet été, et oui, il y a une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1599600/PlateUp/





Sortie de *Nora: The Wannabe Alchemist*, un jeu... d'alchimie où on fait pousser des plantes pour en faire des remèdes. Sans démo cette fois  ::sad:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...abe_Alchemist/





Une nouvelle table pour *Pinball FX* (toujours en Early Access) nommée *Swords of Fury*.





Sortie du prologue gratuit *Rendezvous: Shadows of The Past*, Point&Click cyberpunk indonésien.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_of_the_Past/





*SD Gundam Battle Alliance*, le jeu de baffes dans la gueule avec des gros méchas, sortira le 25 août.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...TTLE_ALLIANCE/





Sortie de *Kao the Kangaroo*, 3D Platformer fourni avec gants de boxe, dans un gameplay à l'ancienne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Kangaroo/





Sortie de *PAC-MAN MUSEUM+*, qui rassemble 14 jeux Pac Man :

PAC-MANSUPER PAC-MANPAC & PALPAC-LANDPAC-MANIAPAC-ATTACKPAC-IN-TIMEPAC-MAN ARRANGEMENT Arcade ver.PAC-MAN ARRANGEMENT CS ver.PAC-MAN CHAMPIONSHIP EDITIONPAC MotosPAC’N ROLL REMIXPAC-MAN BATTLE ROYALEPAC-MAN 256

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...PACMAN_MUSEUM/





Article d'opinion sur GameIndustry.biz sur *la tendance aux achats / fusions dans l'industrie du jeu vidéo*.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...-mania-opinion



*Phil Spencer* se pliera à la décision des employés de *Raven Software* et reconnaitra le syndicat après la fusion Microsoft / Actibli. En même temps, c'est pas comme s'il avait le choix, mais ça va mieux en le disant, surtout comme ça :




> "Once the deal closes, we would absolutely support [an] employees' organization that's in place," Spencer said during the meeting.
> 
> "We think it is a right of employees and something that can be a part of a relationship between a company and people who work at the company."


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...merger-is-done

----------


## Ruvon

Dark Horse Comics prépare un artbook *Art of Horizon Forbidden West*, après ceux sur Halo Infinite et Deathloop, qui sera disponible pour octobre.

https://www.ign.com/articles/horizon...ook-dark-horse





Le prochain *State of Play* de Playstation aura lieu le 2 juin et dévoilera de nouveaux jeux.

https://blog.playstation.com/tachyon...y=smart&zoom=1





Il y en a qui ont accès à de la bonne came, c'est moi qui vous l'dit : *Placid Plastic Duck Simulator*, un simulateur de canard en plastique (non pas ceux là Baalim, c'est pas un jeu NSFW).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...uck_Simulator/





*Octane Remix*, un jeu de course sans fin sous LSD.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Octane_Remix/





Page Steam créée pour le JRPG *WitchSpring R*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...WitchSpring_R/





Et *Murus*, un platformer en pixel art avec campagne Kickstarter en cours.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1996910/Murus/

----------


## Molina

> T'as essaye Kenshi?
> 
> j'y ai pas encore foutu les pates mais c'est un peu comme mount and blade..avec moins de budget et un background SF


Oui mais dans Kenshi, très vite, on perd ses membres donc bon... ça doit pas être ce qu'il recherche.

----------


## Erkin_

> Un peu comme si un jour les fps commençaient à sortir sans modéliser ni animer les armes en mode on s'en fout y'a un réticule et ça sauve du temps de développement, et que tous les fps indé s'y mettaient.


Ca marche bien dans Shootmania.

Pour Clanfolk, je ne trouve pas ça déconnant de rester le plus léger possible dans la représentation visuelle, en offrant quelques chose qui se rapproche de pions. C'est la meilleure voix à suivre pour moi quand on a pas le budget pour faire réussir correctement des graphismes détaillés/réalistes, ce minimalisme permet de laisser l'imaginaire prendre le relais.

----------


## Pluton

C'est pas une question de graphisme mais simplement de modélisation des éléments importants d'un jeu. Je peux jouer à dwarf fortress ou à Odd Realm mais pas à Battle Brothers, il faut une cohérence merde, si ton jeu est axé sur des persos, dessine-les !
C'est comme les jeux à loot où le perso reste inchangé suite à un nouvel équipement, oui je te regarde Chronicon.

----------


## Erkin_

Je ne comprends pas trop, Dwarf Fortress utilise de l'ascii, Battle brothers des espèces de pions, dans les deux cas on a une représentation abstraite.

Personnellement je suis client dans le fait de pousser à fond l'abstraction pour les jeux à petit budget et faire quelques chose de bien travaillé là dessus. J'ai par exemple bien apprécié le design de hot brass : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...rass/?l=french

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pff, ça me gonfle cette mode des rimworld-like (pourquoi pas) sans mettre de membres aux personnages. Rimworld, malgré tout le bien qu'on en dit, j'ai jamais pu m'y mettre sérieusement, ce choix artistique / technique m'a toujours sorti immédiatement de toute immersion et implication.
> Alors ok ça fait gagner du temps de développement, mais pourquoi singer cette "feature" alors que même il y a quelques patchs un moddeur avait réussi à faire des bras et jambes animés et rigolos. Le mod est désormais obsolète et ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Un peu comme si un jour les fps commençaient à sortir sans modéliser ni animer les armes en mode on s'en fout y'a un réticule et ça sauve du temps de développement, et que tous les fps indé s'y mettaient.


Perso ça m'en touche une sans bouger l'autre, fainéantise ou pas ça peut être vu comme un choix artistique et ça donne même un certain charme aux petits bonhommes.
Dans 95% des jeux les persos sont faits "normalement", on va pas chouiner pour les quelques jeux qui ne le font pas  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

*Unexplored 2: The Wayfarer's Legacy* est sorti sur Steam, avec un trailer qui parle bizarrement d'une sortie sur PC alors qu'il est dispo depuis l'an dernier sur l'EGS  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...farers_Legacy/





Annonce du DLC *Jurassic World Evolution 2: Dominion Biosyn* avec un gros dino qui fait grougrou à la fin du trailer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...syn_Expansion/





Un trailer qui ne fait pas du tout référence à un film avec un pilote scientologue pour *DCS*.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi 27 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...7-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Sony présentera des machins pendant un *Summer State of Play* le 2 Juin :

https://www.ign.com/articles/sony-st...howcase-ps5-e3



Spoiler Alert! 








Le prochain jeu de *Owlcat Games* (les 2 Pathfinders) sera probablement un RPG dans l’univers de Starfinder :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-next-pat...tarfinder-rpg/

*FromSoftware* a bien confirmé que les serveurs PvP des Dark Souls devraient revenir en ligne un jour. En commençant probablement par Dark Souls 3 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/fromsoftware...e-coming-back/

*Valve*, de son côté a remarqué le gros problème de bots de *Team Fortress 2* et y travaille :

https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-says-i...-do-something/



Spoiler Alert! 








Une liste de mods pour *Fallout* 1, 2 et Tactics :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/how-to-ge...t-games-today/

Bande-annonce pour le DLC Dominion BioSyn pour *Jurassic World Evolution 2*, qui sera disponible le 14 Juin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/j...050849591.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Une nouvelle bêta fermée pour *Blood Bowl 3* aura lieu du 1er au 12 Juin sur PC uniquement :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050849575.html



Spoiler Alert! 








*SEGA* présentera quelque chose le Vendredi 3 Juin :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050849573.html

*Dragon Quest Builders* est sorti sur iOS et Android :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050849563.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’action en coop *SD Gundam Battle Alliance* sortira le 25 Aout sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/u...050849559.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Une démo jouable de *Mario Strikers: Battle League Football* est disponible. Les serveurs multijoueur seront ouverts les 4 et 5 Juin pour tester le bousin :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...s-infos-401629



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG *Dragon Quest Treasures* a été plus ou moins présenté. Et sortira un jour prochain sur des plateformes à préciser :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390904.html



Spoiler Alert! 








20.000 joueurs simultanés le jour de sa sortie en accès anticipé sur Steam pour *My Time at Sandrock*, ça se passe bien :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/my-time-at-...k/player-count

----------


## KOUB

*Green Hell VR* sortira sur Steam le 9 Juin :

https://nofrag.com/green-hell-vr-sor...eam-le-9-juin/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’ordre dans lequel jouer les *Kingdom Hearts*, conseillé par Square Enix, est …

https://noisypixel.net/square-enix-t...raightforward/

https://square-enix-games.com/en_US/...m-hearts-order

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Fire Emblem: Three Hopes*, qui sort le 24 Juin :

https://noisypixel.net/fire-emblem-t...r-golden-deer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Cet action RPG free-to-play, *Wuthering Waves*, me rappelle quelque chose … :

https://www.actugaming.net/action-rp...nnonce-500314/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Selon une offre d’emploi, Ubisoft travaille sur plusieurs FPS AAA :

https://gamerant.com/ubisoft-multipl...hooters-tease/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qui spéculent sur une offre d’emploi, *Arkane Studios* pourrait bien travailler … sur un nouveau *Dishonored* :

https://gamerant.com/arkane-studios-...shonored-game/

Un remake de *Grand Theft Auto: Vice City* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://wccftech.com/grand-theft-aut...real-engine-5/



Spoiler Alert! 








Interview de Neil Blompkamp à propos du battle-royale *Off The Grid*, auquel il participe et qui sortira un jour prochain sur PlayStation, Xbox et PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/neill-blomk...ms-district-9/

----------


## KOUB

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le JRPG *Trinity Trigger*, qui sort le 14 Juin sur PlayStation et Switch. Une version PC est annoncée mais pas confirmée pour cette date :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/trin...-debut-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








De nouvelles infos sur le jeu d’action-aventure *Koumajou Remilia: Scarlet Symphony*, qui sot le 28 Juillet sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/koum...s-new-features

De nouvelles infos aussi sur la nouvelle version du moteur de création de jeu *RPG Maker Unite*, qui doit sortir dans l’année :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/rpg-...specifications

Bande-annonce pour le mode solo du jeu de bagarre *DNF Duel*, qui doit sortir le 28 Juin sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/dnf-...e-mode-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








Un nouveau screenshot pour *Outcast 2 – A New Beginning*, qui sortira bien un jour sur certaines plateformes :

https://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot...new-beginning/



Spoiler Alert! 






Le jeu d’aventure musical *Stray Gods: The Roleplaying Musical* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur une ou plusieurs plateformes encore inconnues :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/str...le-dieux-grecs



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de plateformes *Kao the Kangaroo* est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/kao...ee-fait-retour



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour du jour de *New World* rajoute du PvP à 3 contre 3 en arènes :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/new...as-for-3v3-pvp



Spoiler Alert! 








Interview de *Rex Crowle*, qui travaille sur un jeu avec des pirates :

https://venturebeat.com/2022/05/26/r...-expectations/

Nintendo promet de supprimer le bug qui bloquait les joueurs de *Kirby 64* sur le Nintendo Online de luxe :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...bug-next-week/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, *Capcom* devrait présenter des trucs le 13 Juin :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15799...ains-jours.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








*En rapport avec le hardware :*

C’est le jour de la mise à jour 3.2 pour le SteamOS, qui permet de faire plein de trucs sur son *Steam Deck* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-deck/update-steamos-3-2


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

La bonne nouvelle, c’est que finalement, c’est pas une série que veut faire Sony sur *Gran Turismo*. C’est un film. Et ils veulent Neil Blomkamp qu’ils veulent pour le réaliser … J’ai failli avoir un flash du film Need For Speed mais ça va :

https://fr.ign.com/gran-turismo-the-...m-gran-turismo

Ben oui, *vérifier l’âge des utilisateurs en ligne*, c’est compliqué :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/6...cept-sur-rampe

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu d’aventure musical *Stray Gods: The Roleplaying Musical* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur une ou plusieurs plateformes encore inconnues :
> 
> https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/str...le-dieux-grecs
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/HOWN60CXOFQ


Il a été annoncé au mois de mars en fait. Bon, tu l'avais appelé Stray Dogs à l'époque, ce qui a un sens _légèrement_ différent, mais c'est le même jeu. Et le même trailer  ::ninja:: 




> -	Le RPG musical *Stray Dogs* :
> 
> https://youtu.be/vyFbt8dffKk

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Des fois je me demande si Ruvon et Koub ne sont pas la même personne.
Et surtout si chacun sait qu'il est l'autre.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Des fois je me demande si Ruvon et Koub ne sont pas la même personne.
> Et surtout si chacun sait qu'il est l'autre.


"Bonjour jeune canarde, ça te dirait que je te parle de niouzes ?"



Kroubvon le séducteur, vue d'artiste.




> 


Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu ici (encore).
Teaser pour la suite de Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order : *Star Wars Jedi:* Koh-Lanta *Survivor*

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu ici (encore).
> Teaser pour la suite de Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order : *Star Wars Jedi:* Koh-Lanta *Survivor*


Ah ben je venais le poster, tu as édité ton message ce qui n'entraine pas de "nouveau" message donc je n'avais pas vu cet ajout  :;):

----------


## Maalak

> Des fois je me demande si Ruvon et Koub ne sont pas la même personne.
> Et surtout si chacun sait qu'il est l'autre.


Il y en a un des deux qui critique beaucoup plus l'autre, en tout cas.  ::siffle::

----------


## FericJaggar

D'ailleurs, quelqu'un les a-t-il déjà vus ensemble ?

----------


## Kriegor

Non. Dès que l'un part, l'autre arrive. Comme de par hasard.

----------


## yodaxy

Mais non voyons vous voyez bien que ce ne sont pas du tout les mêmes personnes :



Je vous laisse décider de qui est qui  ::ninja::

----------


## Kriegor

Moi, ce que je note, c'est que si tu remplaces le K de Koub par un R, que tu décales le o après le u, que tu intercales un v entre les 2, et que tu remplaces le b par un n, ça donne Ruvon.

----------


## runner

On devrait renommer le topic en *RuvonKoubTopic* avec en question: Sont-ils une seule et unique entité responsable de la création de l'univers ?

Ps: on me dit que Gamerant prépare une news à ce propos. ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Moi, ce que je note, c'est que si tu remplaces le K de Koub par un R, que tu décales le o après le u, que tu intercales un v entre les 2, et que tu remplaces le b par un n, ça donne Ruvon.


Si tu changes 5 Lettres a Coca, sa fait Chatte..!

----------


## Kriegor

> Si tu changes 5 Lettres a Coca, sa fait Chatte..!


Coïncidence ? Je ne le crois pas.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Le prochain jeu de *Owlcat Games* (les 2 Pathfinders) sera probablement un RPG dans l’univers de Starfinder :
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/the-next-pat...tarfinder-rpg/


Apparemment, il semblerait que Paizo ait confirmé qu'il ne s'agissait pas de Starfinder. Je n'ai pas vu le post de Paizo sur reddit, mais c'est ce que dit - en anglais - Mortismal Gaming un youtuber plutôt actif sur Pathfinder :

----------


## Ruvon

> Apparemment, il semblerait que Paizo ait confirmé qu'il ne s'agissait pas de Starfinder. Je n'ai pas vu le post de Paizo sur reddit, mais c'est ce que dit - en anglais - Mortismal Gaming un youtuber plutôt actif sur Pathfinder :


Voilà la réponse de Paizo qui dit : This is not a Starfinder game.

https://old.reddit.com/r/starfinder_...wlcat/ia64t6s/

Difficile d'en vouloir à PC Gamer, c'est clairement ce que beaucoup de monde a pensé vu les réactions. Curieux de voir s'ils vont éditer leur article par contre.

Je vous mets le site sur lequel s'inscrire pour avoir l'info dès qu'elle sera officielle : https://whatisnext.owlcat.games

----------


## Ruvon

jeuxvideo.fr, c'est visiblement fini, sur décision de Clubic. C'est pas comme si j'y était déjà passé depuis 1972, mais quand même.

https://twitter.com/gautoz/status/1530527926638333953




> Confirmé : JVFR a été débranché par Clubic à effet immédiat. N'attendez pas des adieux, la discrétion semble être de mise.
> 
> Pensée pour l'équipe qui garde sûrement le silence de peur de froisser un dealer de piges. Votre travail méritait une com' en bonne et due forme.


https://twitter.com/DandumontP/statu...28008790925317




> Visiblement, jeuxvideo.fr c’est (re)fini. Y a plus de news depuis le 19 mai (la même date que la fermeture de 2015) et dans les commentaires de la dernière news, certains semblent confirmer que c’est mort (j’ai aucune info particulière)

----------


## Da-Soth

> jeuxvideo.fr, c'est visiblement fini,


Tous les utilisateurs sont maintenant suffisamment vieux pour passer sur CPC.

----------


## Ruvon

*Introversion Software* (Prison Architect, Darwinia, DEFCON, Uplink) vient d'ouvrir une page Steam pour *The Last Starship*, un jeu de stratégie / construction de vaisseau. Pas d'image qui bouge encore, mais un accès au playtest peut être demandé. Et les personnages ont des bras et des jambes  ::ninja:: 




> The Last Starship is the latest video game from acclaimed Indie developer and creator of Prison Architect, Introversion Software. Start with an empty starship hull and fit her out with propulsion, life-support, weapons and FTL drive, before blasting off into the galaxy to test your design against a range of procedurally generated missions. Build a massive asteroid mining operation; rescue civilians from a transport with a critical engine failure, or build an armada and pick a fight with the pirates who plague the galaxy!
> 
> The Last Starship is currently in a closed Playtest on Steam. Expect the experience to be glitchy and incomplete, with placeholder art and sound. Regular updates will be released containing content drops, bug fixes and updates based on your feedback. We need your help to make our vision a reality and Introversion pledges never to charge you for any future update.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Last_Starship/

https://www.introversion.co.uk/last-starship/

----------


## Drakkoone

> Voilà la réponse de Paizo qui dit : This is not a Starfinder game.
> 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/starfinder_...wlcat/ia64t6s/
> 
> Difficile d'en vouloir à PC Gamer, c'est clairement ce que beaucoup de monde a pensé vu les réactions. Curieux de voir s'ils vont éditer leur article par contre.
> 
> Je vous mets le site sur lequel s'inscrire pour avoir l'info dès qu'elle sera officielle : https://whatisnext.owlcat.games


Ça ne sera pas non plus un jeu Pathfinder, nouveau post de Paizo : This is not a game associated with Paizo.

https://www.reddit.com//r/starfinder...lcat/iaacce4/?

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça ne sera pas non plus un jeu Pathfinder, nouveau post de Paizo : This is not a game associated with Paizo.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com//r/starfinder...lcat/iaacce4/?


La prochaine réponse de Paizo : This is not a game  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> jeuxvideo.fr, c'est visiblement fini, sur décision de Clubic. C'est pas comme si j'y était déjà passé depuis 1972, mais quand même.
> 
> https://twitter.com/gautoz/status/1530527926638333953
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DandumontP/statu...28008790925317


Pas étonnant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Moi, ce que je note, c'est que si tu remplaces le K de Koub par un R, que tu décales le o après le u, que tu intercales un v entre les 2, et que tu remplaces le b par un n, ça donne Ruvon.


Moi je note qu'avec la position des lettres de l'alphabet on a:
KOUB ->  11-15-21-2  = 49
RUVOn -> 18-21-22-15-14 = 90 

Et 90/49 =  4,673469   CE QUI NE DONNE ABSOLUMENT PAS LA VALEUR PI.   


Franchement je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut, tout est clair, ça saute aux yeux, et va falloir se réveiller.

----------


## Ruvon



----------


## pipoop



----------


## Erkin_

> *Introversion Software* (Prison Architect, Darwinia, DEFCON, Uplink) vient d'ouvrir une page Steam pour *The Last Starship*, un jeu de stratégie / construction de vaisseau. Pas d'image qui bouge encore, mais un accès au playtest peut être demandé. Et les personnages ont des bras et des jambes 
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Last_Starship/
> 
> https://www.introversion.co.uk/last-starship/
> 
> https://www.introversion.co.uk/last-...ale,w_2364.jpg
> ...



Oh  ::w00t::  .

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi 28 Mai,


Le lien vers le substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...8-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

En *Russie*, c’est la merde complète au niveau des développeurs de jeux vidéo, entre les sanctions américaines, la corruption généralisée et ... Les médias qui mettent tout ce qui ne vas pas dans le pays sur le dos des jeux vidéo :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...sie-48541.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Une bande-annonce pour *Star Wars Jedi: Survivor*, annoncé pour 2023 sur PC, Xbox Series et PS5 :

https://noisypixel.net/star-wars-jed...x-series-2023/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le mod pour rajouter la coop en ligne dans *Elden Ring* est disponible en bêta ouverte :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-rings-...-in-open-beta/

https://www.nexusmods.com/eldenring/mods/510

La mise à jour 0.6.2 de *Phasmophobia* rajoute deux types de fantômes :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/phasmophobia/new-ghost-update

Le survival-horror *The Backrooms 1998* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://nofrag.com/the-backrooms-199...con-camescope/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qui spéculent sur une offre d’emploi, le jeu *Indiana Jones* en développement chez Bethesda aurait du multijoueur. Et des compagnons :

https://gamerant.com/bethesda-indian...er-companions/

Sony tient à garder la version PAL de ses anciens jeux pour le P*S Plus amélioré* apparemment. Et la solution trouvée pour faire du faux 60Hz est vraiment pas top :

https://wccftech.com/ps-plus-pal-ver...more-problems/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...osting-effect/



Spoiler Alert! 








*PAC-MAN MUSEUM+*, qui comprend tous les jeux Pac-Man mais pas Ms. Pac-Man, est sorti aujourd’hui sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.bandainamcoent.com/games...an-museum-plus



Spoiler Alert! 








*Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords* sortira le 8 Juin sur Switch :

https://www.ign.com/articles/star-wa...intendo-switch



Spoiler Alert! 








Ouais, alors ça spoile, je préviens, on sait jamais. Batgirl est devenue paraplégique suite à une blessure par balle infligée par le Joker. Et elle s’est remise de ses blessures grâce à une chirurgie expérimentable et à une longue et difficile ré-éducation. Elle ne s’est pas motivée toute seule à ne plus être paraplégique, comme le suggérait la première biographie de *Gotham Knights* :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/05...-been-reworked

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *Kalof de cette année*, Modern Warfare 2, aura un truc exclusif sur PS VR2. Le PS VR2 aurait aussi droit à un jeu *Killzone VR*, par Supermassive Games :

https://wccftech.com/modern-warfare-...-also-rumored/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le machin que doit présenter *SEGA* le 3 Juin serait une nouvelle mini-console :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-mini-console/

Un mod pour mettre de la nécromancie dans *The Elder Scrolls Morrowind* :

https://www.thegamer.com/morrowind-m...-after-launch/

https://www.nexusmods.com/morrowind/mods/51211

Du gameplay pour le FPS giggeresque *SCORN*, qui doit toujours sortir en Octobre :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ed-game-scorn/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon Square-Enix, l’action-RPG *Forspoken* n’aura pas vraiment de microtransactions mais des DLC :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15800...nix-repond.htm

Tiens, l’inclusion de cryptomonnaies dans *Ni no Kuni: Cross Worlds* est faite partout sauf en Asie. Et ruine le jeu, encore plus que les microtransactions :

https://noisypixel.net/ni-no-kuni-cr...-gacha-crypto/


*En rapport avec le hardware :*

*Microsoft* abandonne le projet Keystone pour le moment. L’idée était une espèce de chromecast à branhcer pour jouer en cloud :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...reaming-device

----------


## KOUB

*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Jeuxvideo.fr* a fermé. Fr pas com :



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, les équipes pros d’*Overwatch* et de *Kalof* doivent entre 390 et 420 millions de dollars au total de paiements différés. Les paiements avaient été décalés au début de la pandémie :

https://www.pcgamer.com/overwatch-an...ar420-million/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

La série documentaire *Light & Magic* traitera du travail d’ILM. Et c’est mis en scène par Lawrence Kasdan, qui a travaillé sur un tout petit film nommé L’Empire Contre-Attaque, en Juillet sur Disney + :

https://gizmodo.com/star-wars-visual...eri-1848988152

Une voiture autonome de *General Motors* a bloqué les pompiers qui devait éteindre un feu dans un camion-poubelle. L’année prochaine, vous disiez ?

https://www.wired.com/story/cruise-f...mous-vehicles/

*Mini Tokyo 3D* est une carte en temps réel des transports en commun de Tokyo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/watch-tokyo-...ransit-system/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le lancement de la *Luna 2.0* se passe … Comme prévu en fait, c’est le bordel, et ça pue l’arnaque :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=lun...protocol-thief

----------


## Ruvon

> Du gameplay pour le FPS giggeresque *SCORN*, qui doit toujours sortir en Octobre :
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...ed-game-scorn/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/U2wnY1vvIAE


Un peu rapide de la part de DSOG d'appeler ça du "nouveau" gameplay vu que c'est un montage de courtes vidéos qui ont pour certaines plus de 3 mois ; après c'est pratique de les avoir réunies en une seule vidéo.

----------


## Da-Soth

> *Introversion Software* (Prison Architect, Darwinia, DEFCON, Uplink) vient d'ouvrir une page Steam pour *The Last Starship*


Ca y est, ils savent faire des bras et des jambes !  :Vibre:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca y est, ils savent faire des bras et des jambes !


J'attends quand même de voir comment ça bouge  ::ninja:: 



Trailer pour *Fire and Maneuver*, un jeu de stratégie à l'ère victorienne en tour par tour simultané.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._and_Maneuver/





Une preview du Fast FPS *Selaco*, annoncé pour 2255  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1592280/Selaco/





Un trailer pour le metroidvania en pixel art avec des bras, des jambes et toutes sortes de membres à découper *The Tarnishing of Juxtia*, annoncé pour cet été

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ing_of_Juxtia/





Un peu d'histoire avec cette review de la série de FPS *Marathon*, les premiers jeux de Bungie, tout ce qu'ils ont apporté au genre et cet étrange signe qu'on retrouvera dans les Halo.





Un article intéressant sur l'Analog Horror et les Creepypastas dans les jeux vidéo.

https://uppercutcrit.com/public-memo...n-video-games/

----------


## Cwningen

> Ca y est, ils savent faire des bras et des jambes !


Ça fait longtemps qu'ils savent faire des anatomies détaillées.

----------


## pipoop

SCORN
Plus ca va plus j'ai l'impression que ca va etre un walking sim avec 3 flingues et 2 ennemis et qu'ils savent pas trop ou ils vont parcequ'ils ont tout mise sur l'enrobage...


M'en fous j'ai hate de voir quand meme ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Dimanche 29 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le substack pour ceux qui veulent :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-mais-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la traduction de *Gotham Knights* en russe aurait été annulée :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...een-cancelled/


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Embracer Group* a annoncé la création de l’Embracer Games Archive, pour sauvegarder le patrimoine vidéo-ludique :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-embracer...to-developers/

Des images du *MMO Marvel* annulé ont fuité :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/marvel-mmo-leaks

Le visual novel gratuit *One Last Crane* sortira sur Steam le 4 Juillet :

https://noisypixel.net/one-last-cran...eam-july-2022/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ne_Last_Crane/

Un jeu *King Of Fighters* … avec des cryptomonnaies … sur le même système que Ni no Kuni: Cross Worlds … Ouaaaaaais :

https://noisypixel.net/netmarble-new...me-blockchain/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas *Street Fighter 6* devrait être présenté lors du State Of Play du 2 Juin :

https://gamerant.com/street-fighter-...of-play-rumor/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le jeu *Indiana Jones* de Bethesda ne serait pas une exclusivité Xbox :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-been-claimed/

Le jeu d’aventures et de cartes *Foretales* doit sortir cet été sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/for...-thieving-bird



Spoiler Alert! 








Le survival-city builder *Kingdoms and Castles* vient de recevoir une énorme mise à jour, rajoutant … des adversaires IA :

https://www.pcgamer.com/city-builder...-sized-update/



Spoiler Alert! 








*My Time at Sandrock*, sorti il y a 3 jours en accès anticipé, devrait recevoir le multijoueur avant la fin de l’année :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/my-time-at-...ck/multiplayer



Spoiler Alert! 








Le mod The Old Realms, qui met Warhammer dans *Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord* vient de passer en version 0.2.0 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/mount-blade.../warhammer-mod

https://www.moddb.com/mods/the-old-r...ealms-161-beta



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qui spéculent sur un artwork apparu sur Steam, il serait possible que le *Kalof de cette année*, qui sortira le 28 Octobre, sorte aussi sur la boutique en ligne de Valve … :

https://www.eurogamer.net/modern-war...-back-to-steam



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les *consoles-PC portables*, y en a des tas :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nne-48542.html


Autour du jeu vidéo :

Où on parle de *célèbres joueurs de MMO*. Non, y a pas Leroy Jenkins :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/the-most-...s-of-all-time/

Il y a des *forums à faible taux en Sodium* sur Reddit, concernant les jeux vidéos provoquant certaines réactions trop riches en sel, tels Battlefield 2042, Cyberpunk 2077 et les autres.

https://www.pcgamesn.com/reddit-low-sodium

*Krafton* (PUBG) n’aime pas les dataminers :

https://www.eurogamer.net/pubg-devel...ataminers-home



Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Fast Four Word* est une copie de Wordle sauf qu’il faut deviner la plus grande quantité de mots de 4 lettres à la suite en ne changeant qu’une seule lettre à chaque fois :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/fas...rds-as-you-can

https://fastfourword.com/

----------


## Ruvon

Annonce de *Frigato: Shadows of the Caribbean*, un Desperados de pirates.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...the_Caribbean/





Des nouvelles de* V Rising* depuis le passage du million :

https://blog.stunlock.com/one-million-rising/




> “Our mission will be to find out what is most important to our players and how to take V Rising to the next level. We currently plan to work on more extensive updates rather than run for frequent smaller patches and minor changes. It’s too early to tell when the first bigger V Rising content patch will arrive, as we will give it the time to make sure it brings something new to the experience. This will require more patience from you as a fan!”
> 
> “Meanwhile, we will do our best to make sure the first content update will be worth waiting for.”


Donc des trucs à venir, mais on n'en sait pas plus et va falloir attendre.



Sony travaillerait à un *film Gran Turismo* et des *séries Horizon et God of War*.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...evision-series



Les joueurs mobile vont être déçus, *Diablo Immortal* ne sortira pas aux Pays-Bas et en Belgique pour cause de législation sur les lootbox.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ox-legislation



*Tinybuild* expérimente les congés payés illimités en interne.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/busine...he-end-of-2022



Interview de créateurs du jeu d'enquête en FMV *The Centennial Case: A Shijima Story* (actors Yuta Hiraoka and Nanami Sakuraba, producer Junichi Ehara, director Koichiro Ito, and cinematographer Yasuhito Tachibana).

https://rpgamer.com/2022/05/the-cent...ory-interview/



Interview de développeurs de *The Hand of Merlin*, le roguelite Tactical RPG.

https://opattack.com/the-hand-of-merlin/



Analyse vidéo de *Unpacking*.





*Nintendo* se porte bien au Japon.




> Nintendo Tops 2021 With Over 9 Million Video Game Sales In Japan
> Nintendo games made up to 40% of the video game market share in Japan, in 2021.


https://exputer.com/news/nintendo/ni...e-sales-japan/



Making of de *Tales From The Galaxy's Edge*, l'expérience VR Star Wars.





"QUAND LE FRANÇAIS PREND LES MANETTES DU JEU VIDÉO" ou comment traduire n'importe comment quelque chose qu'on ne comprend pas :

http://www.culture.fr/Ressources/Fra...s-du-jeu-video



La production de *Phantasmagoria 3* a officiellement commencé  :Bave: 



https://twitter.com/AlbuInteractive/...70122189983757



Et *DONTNOD* annonce... une annonce... pour demain. Merci hein.




> A little birdie told us that if you come back here tomorrow, you'll see some news from us and maybe even get some clues as to what we've been working on!


https://twitter.com/DONTNOD_Ent/stat...04506402787333

----------


## M4st0d0n

Phantasmagoria 3. Nomdidju de nomdidju.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> SCORN
> Plus ca va plus j'ai l'impression que ca va etre un walking sim avec 3 flingues et 2 ennemis et qu'ils savent pas trop ou ils vont parcequ'ils ont tout mise sur l'enrobage...
> 
> 
> M'en fous j'ai hate de voir quand meme


Vu comment les flingues ont tous l'air d'être de l'assemblage de cuisses de poulets façon Existenz, je m'étonnerais pas de voir un passage à la Cook-Out.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Lundi 30 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...0-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

*Pocket Crystal League* est un jeu de cartes basé sur les règles de celui d’Inscryption mais avec des pokémons, gratuit sur ictch.io :

https://www.pcgamer.com/free-fan-gam...f-inscryption/

https://moodytail.itch.io/pocket-crystal-league

*Crystal Project* est un JRPG en monde ouvert « non-linéaire » disponible sur Steam, et qui a droit qussi à une démo jouable :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crystal-proj...d-job-systems/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ystal_Project/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures *Freud's Bones* est sorti sur Steam la semaine dernière, avec une démo jouable, sur Steam. C’est aussi le cas du RPG-roguelike *The Sargosian Abyss*, mais sans démo jouable. Pareil pour le survival-horror *Uninvited* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/five-new-...d-may-30-2022/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Bonesthe_game/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rgosian_Abyss/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://store.steampowered.com/app/1838340/Uninvited/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le mod Total Chaos, qui mettait *Silent Hill dans Doom*, va avoir droit à une sortie en stand-alone sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom/total-chaos-unreal-5

https://www.moddb.com/mods/total-chaos



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








On aura des nouvelles des futures mises à jour de *Warcraft 3: Reforged* en Juin. Ça fait un an qu’il n’y en a pas eu :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warcraft-3-...date-news-june



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le FPS à mini-jeux gratuit d’Asus *ROG Citadel XV* vient de recevoir un DLC gratuit, SCAR Runner :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rog-citadel-xv/scar-runner

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...OG_CITADEL_XV/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle des 20 ans de *Final Fantasy XI* :

https://noisypixel.net/final-fantasy...lect-20-years/

https://blog.playstation.com/2022/05...ames-creators/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, God Of War et Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl devraient être offerts en Juin dans l’abonnement *PlayStation Plus Essential* :

https://wccftech.com/god-of-war-nick...-titles-rumor/

3 screenshots et un morceau de bande-son pour *Splatoon 3*, qui sort le 9 Septembre :

https://www.gamesradar.com/new-splat...lle-look-huge/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/05...-3s-soundtrack



Spoiler Alert! 








10 personnages seront rajoutés dans *Mario Strikers : Battle League Football* après sa sortie le 10 Juin :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15804...ent-du-jeu.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de gestion *Captain of Industry* sortira en accès anticipé le 31 Mai sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/cap...ies-agressives



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures – tower defense *Dwerve* sortira le 31 Mai sur PC et Switch. Un prologue gratuit est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/dwe...defense-arrive

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erve_Prologue/



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle des actualités de *Euro Truck Simulator 2* et *American Truck Simulator* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...rop-48543.html

----------


## KOUB

Où on parle de l’influence des vidéos de présentation de *Team Fortress 2* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/how-team-...a-of-shooters/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le beat'em up *Final Vendetta* sortira le 17 Juin sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849611.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon de fieffés dataminers, il devrait y avoir à termes des armes légendaires dans le jeu de survie de vampires *V Rising* :

https://www.millenium.org/news/390981.html

Les joueurs de *Valorant* ne devraient plus tomber sur la même carte plusieurs fois à la suite :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valorant/map-randomness

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il devrait y avoir une présentation *Minecraft Live* un de ces quatre :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/live-2022-events



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’infiltration *Frigato: Shadows of the Caribbean* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam. Une démo jouable sera disponible lors du prochain Steam Next Fest, le 13 Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/frigato-sha...caribbean/demo



Spoiler Alert! 








*Scorn* doit toujours sortir en Octobre :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/sc...-octobre-2022/

75.000 lignes de dialogues ont été écrites pour *Warhammer 40K: Darktide* :

https://www.gamesradar.com/warhammer...ready-written/

*Dontnod* présentera quelque chose demain :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...nt-on-tuesday/



Spoiler Alert! 








La sortie des versions améliorées de *Cyberpunk 2077* ont fait rebondir ses ventes :

https://www.thegamer.com/cyberpunk-2...t-sales-boost/

De fieffés dataminers ont vu que la prochaine mise à jour de *Gran Turismo 7* fera augmenter le prix des voitures les plus chères. Ils le veulent vraiment votre argent. En plus du prix de base du jeu, évidemment :

https://www.thegamer.com/gran-turism...egendary-cars/

La dernière mise à jour de *V Rising*, qui faisait planter le jeu chez certains joueurs, a été retirée :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15805...-du-moment.htm



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: All-Star Battle R*, qui sort le 2 Septembre sur toutes les consoles et le 1er sur PC :

https://noisypixel.net/jojos-bizarre...otaro-trailer/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, c’est la *RTX 4090* qui sortira en premier :

https://gamerant.com/rumor-nvidia-ad...tx-4090-first/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le casque *PS-VR 2* devrait entrer en production cette année et donc sortir début 2023 :

https://www.gamesradar.com/analyst-c...ion-this-year/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 









*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Dr Disrespect*, banni de Twitch pour des raisons inconnues, présente un tournoi de Fortnite avec des prix de 100.000$. Les streameurs Twitch voulant y participer ne peuvent pas citer son nom, et autres règles étranges :

https://www.ign.com/articles/tournam...pect-on-twitch

Les traductions proposées pour *streamer en français* sont « joueur-animateur » et « joueur en direct » :

https://www.numerama.com/pop-culture...-le-reste.html

*Supercell* s’est payé un gros morceau du studio de développement Trailmix :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ke-in-trailmix

La *Pokémon Company* a gagné plein d’argent cette année fiscale, encore plus que d’habitude :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...r-its-claimed/

La *Pokémon DP Sound Library*, qui contenait des sons des jeux Pokémon Diamant et Perle utilisables librement, fermera le 31 Mai :

https://www.eurogamer.net/nintendo-s...-sound-library

*Nippon Ichi Software* a gagné plein d’argent la dernière année fiscale :

https://noisypixel.net/nippon-ichi-s...disgaea-steam/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, il semblerait qu’*Embracer* travaille à son propre launcher … Nan mais ça va, on a perdu le launcher Bethesda dans la forêt, vous allez pas en rajouter un autre, quand même ?

https://gamerant.com/embracer-group-...ames-launcher/

*Valve* a déposé un brevet pour améliorer les suggestions de Steam :

https://gamerant.com/valve-patent-be...commendations/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

*Don’t feed the troll*. Jamais. Et c’est tout :

https://www.numerama.com/politique/9...-dessayer.html

Le *Newton d’Apple* a 30 ans :

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...n-30-years-on/

Comment ça se passe au *Salvador*, avec un président crypto-croyant malgré le crash et son projet de minage national pour réduire les inégalités ? Pas bien :

https://tribunemag.co.uk/2022/05/el-...crypto-bitcoin

Un propriétaire de *Bored Ape* a vendu son machin 10 Ethereums ou lieu de 105. C’est merveilleusement sécurisé ce bordel quand même :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=ano...-they-intended

*Netflix* essaie de faire passer sa nouvelle politique quant au partage de comptes au Pérou, au Chili et au Costa-Rica (en gros, faut payer maintenant) … ça ne se passe pas très bien :

https://restofworld.org/2022/netflix...-sharing-peru/

*Meta-Facebook* aura une nouvelle politique de confidentialité le 26 Juillet :

https://www.nextinpact.com/article/6...entialite-meta

De nouvelles *pratiques commerciales trompeuses* sont définies en France depuis le 28 Mai, comme le gonflement des prix avant réduction ou les faux avis :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/la-...b-2056392.html

----------


## Ruvon

Le DLC *Heart of Russia* pour *Euro Truck Simulator 2* est prêt, mais ne sortira pas tout de suite pour cause d'invasion militaire, annonce le studio dans un communiqué que je trouve plutôt bien écrit.

https://blog.scssoft.com/2022/05/hea...statement.html




> When developing our games we try to be as apolitical as possible, in a way shielding the global player audience from everyday controversies. We quite like the idea that our shared passion, for a truck simulation, allows people to connect, to pay a virtual visit to a neighbouring country in peace, and to enjoy a hobby that we commonly share, rather than allowing anything divisive to set us apart. But since our DLC, Heart of Russia, directly concerns Russia, and with so many people suffering, *we decided to refrain from releasing the DLC so that it is not perceived in any way as being in support of or tolerance of the aggression*.
> 
> We strongly believe that there is hope for the proud people of Ukraine to prevail and for the suffering to end for all. Injustice cannot and must not win. And, when the time comes for Ukraine to rebuild and heal, then we will endeavour to find a way for our Heart of Russia DLC to play whatever part it can in that healing process, for everyone.






Mardi, *Newspeek*, récap des sorties et news de la semaine, Internet 1.0, pub éhontée, vous connaissez. Déjà le numéro 89 dis donc.

https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/newspeek-...te-jeux-video/

----------


## comodorecass

C'est un geste assez classe et la communication est exemplaire. SCS est pas une grosse entreprise, repousser un DLC complet et les revenus qui vont avec ça doit pas être une décision facile.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est les 25 ans de *Twinsen*  :Mellow2:  Du coup *Little Big Adventure* 1 et 2 ont eu droit à une mise à jour sur Steam (qui arrivera aussi sur GoG mais plus tard).




> The content of the updates
> Twinsen's Little Big Adventure Classic
> 
> Language select in menu
> Steam Achievements
> Steam Cloud Saving
> Controller Support
> Input remapping
> New Game+
> ...




https://twinsenslittlebigadventure.c...h-anniversary/

Du gameplay sera montré sur Twitch ce soir (1h de stream en français, 1h en anglais) de 18h à 20h

https://www.twitch.tv/2point21

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Le jeu vidéo en nuage  ::o:   ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu vidéo en nuage


J'aime bien "le jeu vidéo à la demande (game as a service)" aussi. Et puis ça y est, la France a tranché, on ne dira plus "Kriegor" mais "joueur de jeu (vidéo) d’habileté"  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Vous vous souvenez comme c'était rigolo de voir monter les chiffres de ventes de Valheim l'an dernier ?

Alors réjouissez-vous, *V Rising* a maintenant passé la barre des 1,5 millions.

----------


## Ruvon

> Et *DONTNOD* annonce... une annonce... pour demain. Merci hein.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DONTNOD_Ent/stat...04506402787333


Alors en fait non, voir plus loin.

----------


## Kriegor

> Et puis ça y est, la France a tranché, on ne dira plus "Kriegor" mais "joueur de jeu (vidéo) d’habileté"


Ah bon mince. Il faut que je recrée mon profil ?

----------


## wcxd

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/2...0#post13829790  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah bon mince. Il faut que je recrée mon profil ?


Tu peux ptet négocier avec le gouvernement  ::ninja:: 



Annonce de *HeistGeist*, un RPG / Card Battler Cyberpunk prévu pour 2023. Venez avec vos lunettes de soleil, les néons violets sont de sortie.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1982940/HeistGeist/





Les prochains jeux du *Game Pass* :




> 1er juin :
> 
> For Honor : Marching Fire Edition – Cloud, Console et PC
> 2 juin :
> 
> Ninja Gaiden : Master Collection – Console et PC
> 7 juin :
> 
> Assassin’s Creed Origins – Cloud, Console et PC
> ...


https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/xb...ins-et-chorus/





MAJ de *Truck and Logistics Simulator* qui agrandit la map et rajoute 20 véhicules, entre autres.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...16951956674445

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...ics_Simulator/





*Dwerve*, le " epic action-adventure with tower defense combat" est sorti ce jour.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1132760/Dwerve/





*Intruder In Antiquonia*, un Point&Click galicien dans un bled où on n'aime pas la technologie, annonce sa date de sortie : le 8 juillet. J'avais testé la démo, c'était... meh.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...In_Antiquonia/





Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont avec le café en ce moment, mais un nouveau jeu de gestion de coffee shop arrive dans l'écurie PlayWay : *Coffeehouse Simulator*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...use_Simulator/





*Sphere - Flying Cities*, city builder post apo déjà sorti en Early Access, annonce une grosse mise à jour, une roadmap et une sortie d'Early Access en septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...10455220481252



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Flying_Cities/



C'est déjà la saison 7 de *SnowRunner*.





Square Enix annonce *Romancing Saga -Minstrel Song- Remastered* sur console et PC pour cet hiver.





Quand j'ai vu *Eden Remains: Arrival*, un sci-fi action-survival shooter, je me suis dit "tiens, ça pourrait éventuellement être sympa avec quelques mois de taf de plus". Ça tombe bien, il est annoncé pour 2023. Ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est que ça vient du Texas par Revelation Games, "a small indie Christian-based game development studio" et vu le titre du jeu, quelque chose me dit qu'il y aura un message quelque part.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...mains_Arrival/





*Destroy All Humans! 2 - Reprobed* sortira le 30 août.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_2__Reprobed/





Sortie de *Influence, Inc.*, un jeu de management d'agence d'influençage.




> Manage a digital influence agency in this strategy-simulation game about modern-day propaganda and advertising. Manipulate social media and the mainstream news to promote celebrities, market products, and even sway elections. Research, share, leak, and target your way to influence.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Influence_Inc/








> Et *DONTNOD* annonce... une annonce... pour demain. Merci hein.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DONTNOD_Ent/stat...04506402787333


Donc l'annonce de *DONTNOD*, c'est que pour fêter ses 14 ans, le studio change de nom et devient *DON'T NOD* avec un nouveau visuel et carrément une vidéo pour ça. Voilà voilà.

https://dont-nod.com/en/dont-nod-unv...sual-identity/

https://twitter.com/DONTNOD_Ent/stat...66814509383682

----------


## odji

@koub, l'annonce de la miniconsole de Sega,.. Un Dreamcast mini???  :;):   :;): 

(J'suis sur le tel je quote pas ;/ )

----------


## Ruvon

Voilà, on passe pour des cons à l'international, parce que la finale de la Ligue des Champions n'avait pas suffi :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-and-e-sports/



Des nouvelles de *Party Animals*, le jeu le plus Follow de Steam, après des mois de silence.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Party_Animals/

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...32755470980457



Les jeux de puzzle sortis sur mobile *Monument Valley 1 et 2* (par ustwo, les devs de Assemble with Care et Alba: A Wildlife Adventure) sortiront sur Steam le 12 juillet. Avec un trailer, et un behind the scenes sortis aujourd'hui.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ramic_Edition/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ramic_Edition/







Nouveau trailer pour *Tour de France 2022*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_France_2022/





La liste des participants du *Summer Game Fest* du 9 juin :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ineup-released




> 2KActivisionAtlusBandai NamcoBloober TeamCapcomCoffee StainDeep SilverDevolver DigitalDigital ExtremesDotEmuElectronic ArtsEpic GamesFocus EntertainmentFrost Giant StudiosHumble GamesLevel InfiniteMediatonicMiHoYoNetflixPlayStationRaw FurySamsung Gaming HubSegaSkybound GamesSquare EnixSteamStudio MDHRTribeca FestivalWarner Bros. GamesXbox

----------


## Ruvon

*Mistover*, le RPG aux combats en tour par tour, disparaitra des magasins le 30 juin en raison de l'expiration de l'accord de licence de vente avec Krafton, le développeur. C'était pas le jeu du siècle, mais c'est dommage que ce soit pour cette raison.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/909510/MISTOVER/

https://www.destructoid.com/mistover...4-xbox-switch/

https://playmistover.com/news/151



*Elon Musk* s'est embrouillé sur Twitter avec Hard Drive, un site de jeux vidéo satirique. Il a piqué une image en cropant le nom du site, qui a demandé à être crédité, Musk a répondu que la propriété intellectuelle c'est pour les faibles (sauf quand ça concerne ses entreprises, hein, hypocrite jusqu'au bout), Hard drive s'est foutu de sa gueule, that escaladed quickly et à la fin, entre deux tweets lunaires sur des trucs qui n'ont rien à voir, il a perdu.

https://kotaku.com/elon-musk-hard-dr...dit-1848995870



Un trailer de gameplay pour *Sonic Frontiers*.





Sortie du DLC *Fate of Iberia* pour *Crusader Kings 3*, avec une maj pour tous les joueurs, possesseurs du DLC ou non.




> Features of Crusader Kings III: Fate of Iberia include:
> 
> Struggle system: Entirely new system for historic conflict, available to modders and other content creators.Decide the Fate of Iberia: Choose the path of conciliation or the path of conquest as you unite Spain or, alternately, agree to a peaceful division of spoils.New content: Two new Legacy tracks (Metropolitan and Coterie), new cultural traits emphasizing special historical characteristics of the Iberian peninsula, new friendship interactions and duels over the chessboard.New Events: Dynamic historical events related to the struggle for Iberia.New Art: New character art reflecting Iberian cultures of the medieval era, new unit designs, new 3D models of holdings and artifacts  and a host of new art for backgrounds, events and loading.New Music: Additions to the Crusader Kings III soundtrack
> .


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ate_of_Iberia/



Une vidéo qui montre les nouveaux concepts qui ont l'air bien intéressants :





Sortie en Early Access de *Nemesis: Lockdown*, adaptation du jeu de plateau, donc un jeu d'horreur tactique en tour par tour multijoueur (co-op, mais pas forcément).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...esis_Lockdown/





Sortie aussi en Early Access du jeu de gestion / construction *Captain of Industry*. Streamé par ackboo récemment, ça a l'air plutôt pas mal.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...n_of_Industry/








> *Destroy All Humans! 2 - Reprobed* sortira le 30 août.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_2__Reprobed/


Et si vous précommandez, mais c'est mal, vous aurez droit à *Destroy All Humans! – Clone Carnage*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Clone_Carnage/




> This standalone DLC comes with 4 modes, 6 maps, and up to 4-player multiplayer.

----------


## skyblazer

> "QUAND LE FRANÇAIS PREND LES MANETTES DU JEU VIDÉO" ou comment traduire n'importe comment quelque chose qu'on ne comprend pas :
> 
> http://www.culture.fr/Ressources/Fra...s-du-jeu-video


Non, ce sont des traductions assez justes de termes qu'on n'utilise pas traduit dans le langage courant. Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi c'est présenté sur le site du ministère de la culture parce que concrètement ça n'a d'intérêt que pour les parutions officielles du gouvernement (dont la langue est bien le français et non l'anglais).
EDIT: Ah non, ils sont à côté de la plaque sur "game as a service" qui ne correspond pas (du tout) à un service de "jeu à la demande". C'est bien le seul où je suis en profond désaccord sur le sens.



> Le jeu vidéo en nuage


Oui, c'est une transposition direct de l'informatique en nuage qu'est le cloud computing, et qui est une traduction très directe et littéralle du terme d'origine. Mais à croire que quand c'est en anglais, c'est cool alors qu'en français c'est ringard  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

_Streamer_ qui devient _joueur de jeu vidéo en ligne_, occultant tous les streams musique, dessin, just chatting, JDR, actu, politique... ça n'a pas beaucoup plus de sens en fait... C'est pas qu'une question d'anglais c'est mieux.

----------


## runner

> C'est les 25 ans de *Twinsen*  Du coup *Little Big Adventure* 1 et 2 ont eu droit à une mise à jour sur Steam (qui arrivera aussi sur GoG mais plus tard).
> 
> 
> 
> https://twinsenslittlebigadventure.c...iversary-1.png
> 
> https://twinsenslittlebigadventure.c...h-anniversary/
> 
> Du gameplay sera montré sur Twitch ce soir (1h de stream en français, 1h en anglais) de 18h à 20h
> ...


Cela fait plusieurs mois que c'était prévu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le jeu vidéo en nuage


En Anglais, cela est tout aussi bizarre mais comme c'est de l'anglais ça passe mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, c'est une transposition direct de l'informatique en nuage qu'est le cloud computing, et qui est une traduction très directe et littéralle du terme d'origine. Mais à croire que quand c'est en anglais, c'est cool alors qu'en français c'est ringard


C'est l'avantage des langues étrangères qui n'est pas ta langue maternelle, ça passe mieux même quand ça veut pas dire grand chose non plus.

----------


## Ruvon

> Cela fait plusieurs mois que c'était prévu.


S'il ne faut pas parler de ce qui arrive aujourd'hui parce que c'était déjà prévu de longue date, on ne va pas parler de grand chose ici  ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

> _Streamer_ qui devient _joueur de jeu vidéo en ligne_, occultant tous les streams musique, dessin, just chatting, JDR, actu, politique... ça n'a pas beaucoup plus de sens en fait... C'est pas qu'une question d'anglais c'est mieux.


Sauf que la traduction proposé au journal officiel est _joueur/se / animateur/trice en ligne_ (et d'ailleurs, le lien du terme pointe dessus), qui couvre effectivement tout ces cas d'usage.

----------


## runner

> S'il ne faut pas parler de ce qui arrive aujourd'hui parce que c'était déjà prévu de longue date, on ne va pas parler de grand chose ici


J'ai jamais dit ça. Tu as bien fait d"en parler. Je soulignais juste que c'était annoncé et que ça venait pas subitement. Le studio l'avait annoncé il y a quelque temps après l'annonce du prochain LBA.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai jamais dit ça. Tu as bien fait d"en parler. Je soulignais juste que c'était annoncé et que ça venait pas subitement. Le studio l'avait annoncé il y a quelque temps après l'annonce du prochain LBA.


Je ne disais pas non plus que ça sortait de nulle part, juste que ça arrivait aujourd'hui  :;):  Bon d'ailleurs c'est passé maintenant, vivement la sortie du prochain LBA  ::sad:: 






> Sauf que la traduction proposé au journal officiel est _joueur/se / animateur/trice en ligne_ (et d'ailleurs, le lien du terme pointe dessus), qui couvre effectivement tout ces cas d'usage.


Ben du coup, non :

http://www.culture.fr/franceterme/terme/CULT781




> joueur, -euse-animateur, -trice en direct, loc.n.Journal officiel du 29/05/2022
> Forme abrégée :
> joueur, -euse en direct, loc.n.
> Domaine :
> AUDIOVISUEL / Jeu vidéo
> Définition :
> *Joueur qui retransmet et commente en direct sur la toile sa propre partie de jeu vidéo, tout en interagissant avec sa communauté de spectateurs.
> *Équivalent étranger :
> streamer (en)


Ça exclut donc toutes les autres activités des streamers dans la définition élargie du terme, c'est dommage.

Après, là où je suis d'accord, c'est que ça colle à l'activité de "streamer de jeux vidéo". Il manque simplement un / des termes pour les streamers de ces autres activités.

Mais quelque chose dans l'esprit de "diffuseur" aurait été plus inclusif.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mardi 31 Mai 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack, pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...1-mai-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec l’invasion de l’Ukraine :*

Le développement du DLC Heart of Russia pour *Euro Truck Simulator 2* est annulé. Par ailleurs, le pack de peintures dont les bénéfices sont reversés à People In Need est toujours en vente :

https://www.pcgamer.com/euro-truck-s...on-of-ukraine/

https://blog.scssoft.com/2022/05/hea...statement.html

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...maj-48543.html

Vu que le *Play Store* et l’*App Store* sont maintenant indisponibles en Russie, le groupe VK a lancé la boutique RuStore, destinée à les remplacer :

https://www.clubic.com/russo-ukraini...s-le-pays.html


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le RPG *Alaloth: Champions of the Four Kingdoms*, qui doit (peut-être) sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam et GOG cet été :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/alaloth/ear...s-release-date



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RTS uchronique de la première guerre mondiale *Iron Harvest* recevra un de ces jours un mode World Map Campaign dans une grosse mise à jour :

https://www.pcgamer.com/iron-harvest...mpaign-update/

Le DLC Electronic Mixtape pour le jeu de rythme VR *Beat Saber* est sorti :

https://fr.ign.com/beat-saber/59927/...-et-recommande



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de réflexion rythmique *Sonority* est disponible sur GOG et Steam. Une démo jouable est téléchargeable sur ce dernier :

https://www.pcgamer.com/use-musical-...s-in-sonority/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1432390/Sonority/



Spoiler Alert! 








Encore une bande-annonce pour le jeu de bagarre *DNF Duel*, qui sort le 28 Juin sur PlayStation et PC, sur le Online cette fois :

https://noisypixel.net/dnf-duel-trai...files-replays/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le Mario-Kart-like free to play *Kartrider : Drift* n’est plus une exclusivité temporaire Xbox après ses multiples retards et sortira probablement un jour sur toutes les plateformes :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/ka...mporaire-xbox/



Spoiler Alert! 








On aura des nouvelles du JRPG *Star Ocean: The Divine Force*, qui doit sortir dans l’année sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox, fin Juin. Il devait y en avoir en Avril mais en fait non :

https://wccftech.com/star-ocean-the-...-in-late-june/

----------


## KOUB

Le RPG *Kitori Academy*, qui se passe dans une école de magie avec des chats, est annoncé pour l’automne 2023 sur PC et Switch. Des versions Xbox et PlayStation sont prévues pour plus tard :

https://www.gamesradar.com/kitori-ac...ith-more-cats/



Spoiler Alert! 








Quelqu’un a trouvé un exemplaire de *SimCopter 64*, qui n’est jamais sorti :

https://www.gamesradar.com/unrelease...5-years-later/



Spoiler Alert! 








Il semblerait qu’*Assassin’s Creed Origins* aura bientôt droit aux 60 fps :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...e-is-imminent/



Spoiler Alert! 








Où *Square Enix* parle de son *style HD-2D*, celui de la stratégie du triangle ou d’Octopath Traveler :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15809...-d-absence.htm

Nouveau Summonners Guide pour le JRPG *Soul Hackers 2*, qui sort un jour prochain sur PC, Xbox et PlayStation :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/soul...ssion-elements



Spoiler Alert! 








Un *Acquire Game Show* aura lieu le 5 Juin :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/acqu...set-for-june-5



Spoiler Alert! 








De nouvelles infos concernant le visual novel *AI: The Somnium Files – nirvanA Initiative*, qui sort le 8 Juillet sur PC et les consoles d’ancienne génération en Europe :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/ai-t...new-characters

La mise à jour 2.7 de *Genshin Impact* est disponible :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/gens...-now-available



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Stelarc

> Le DLC *Heart of Russia* pour *Euro Truck Simulator 2* est prêt, mais ne sortira pas tout de suite pour cause d'invasion militaire, annonce le studio dans un communiqué que je trouve plutôt bien écrit.
> 
> https://blog.scssoft.com/2022/05/hea...statement.html]


C'est la même soupe qu'on lit partout depuis le début.

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, *AI Dungeon*, le programme qui te raconte une histoire à partir de ce que tu lui réponds, devrait sortir sur Steam le 30 juin avec un fonctionnement différent de l'app ou de la version browser.






> In this Steam release, AI Dungeon is offering its first ever unlimited AI experience. On web and mobile versions, free play is governed by an energy system. In this exclusive Steam-only offering, you can play forever without worrying about energy limits.
> 
> Unlimited access to Griffin, our language generation model
> No energy restrictions


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1519310/AI_Dungeon/

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu d’exploration sous-marine *Silt* sort demain sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sil...repare-arrivee



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG *Tinyfolks* sort demain sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tin...d-armes-ce-rpg



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle de la création de *Super Mario Kart*. Et de F-Zero (un fil à dérouler) :



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de simulation *F1 22*, qui sort le 1er Juillet, inclura les tours de formation et les arrêts aux stands de façon jouable :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849653.html



Spoiler Alert! 








*Destroy All Humans ! 2 : Reprobed* sortira le 30 Aout sur PC, PS5 et Xbox Series. Le standalone multijoueur, *Destroy All Humans! Clone Carnage*, est sorti aujourd’hui et est offert pour toute précommande du premier jeu cité. Ne faites pas ça :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050849645.html

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/de.../1100-6503970/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








1.5 millions de copies vendues pour *V Rising*. Je viens de voir que le jeu était développé par Stunlock Studios … Connus pour Battlerite, dont le développement s’est arrêté d’un coup :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/v...050849637.html

La ligue des Masters ne sera disponible que l’année prochaine sur *eFootball 2022*. Le cross-platform le sera à la fin de l’année :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050849639.html

Le jeu d’aventures *Puy du Fou : La Quête d'Excalibur* sortira le 15 Juin sur PS4 et PC, et le 12 Juillet sur Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/p...050849635.html

----------


## KOUB

Le JRPG *Romancing SaGa Minstrel Song* sortira en version *Remastered* sur PlayStation, Switch, PC, IOS et Android cet hiver :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849631.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de bagarre *Granblue Fantasy Versus* aura droit à sa mise à jour 2.80 le 3 Juin, qui doit modifier pleins de trucs :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849621.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Des concept arts d’un jeu non-annoncé de *Crytek* auraient fuité sur Reddit :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/crysis/4-leaks

https://www.reddit.com/r/LeaksAndRum...s_new_project/



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 






La 18ème saison de *PUBG Battlegrounds* commencera le 8 Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/playerunkno...1-release-date

*Path of Titans* est un MMO de survie de dinosaures. Non, où vous jouez un dinosaure, pas où les dinosaures essaient tous de vous bouffer. Enfin certains, si, probablement. En tous cas, le jeu est prévu pour sortir sur PC, consoles, et mobiles et doit avoir une bêta cet été :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/path-of-titans/beta

https://pathoftitans.com/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un tout petit peu de gameplay pour *Sonic Frontiers* :

https://www.ign.com/articles/sonic-f...aled-ign-first



Spoiler Alert! 








Un fan a fait un faux trailer pour un faux *Banjo-Threeie* :

https://www.destructoid.com/this-fan...-real-project/



Spoiler Alert! 








La rumeur d’un Bloodborne Remastered est très exagérée :

https://kotaku.com/bloodborne-remast...den-1848995544

Les jeux de réflexion *Monument Valley 1* et *2*, tous deux en *Panoramic Edition* sortira sur Steam le 12 Juillet :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...les-48544.html

https://www.gamesradar.com/award-win...ew-collection/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








En 2061, les joueurs d’*Animal Crossing: New Horizons* ne pourront plus accéder à leurs îles. Ça tombe mal, une pandémie était prévue cette année-là :

https://www.gamesradar.com/animal-cr...for-that-long/

----------


## KOUB

*Seablip* est un RPG, entre Terraria et Stardew Valley, prévu pour l’automne 2023 sur Steam :

https://www.gamesradar.com/seablip-l...-more-pirates/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de chasse-horreur *The Axis Unseen* a été annoncé pour un de ces jours sur PC :

https://www.gamesradar.com/former-fa...e-in-a-camper/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Il y aura plein de monde au *Summer Game Fest*, du 9 au 12 Juin :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ing-companies/



Spoiler Alert! 








Les jeux de Juin du *Game Pass* sont :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-been-dated-3/



Spoiler Alert! 






*Scorn* n’est pas un shooter :

https://www.thegamer.com/scorn-dev-s...ans-a-shooter/

Selon Blizzard, *Diablo Immortal* ne sera pas un pay-to-win. Nous vlà bien rassurés dites-donc :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15814...ard-repond.htm

La *Farmcon 2022* aura lieu du 21 au 24 Juillet. Oui, c’est une conférence sur Farming Simulator 2022 :

https://www.actugaming.net/la-farmco...ybride-500696/

Le RPG *Mistover* sera retiré de la vente sur toutes les plateformes le 30 Juin :

https://www.destructoid.com/mistover...4-xbox-switch/

Le DLC Fate of Iberia pour *Crusader Kings III* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://wccftech.com/crusader-kings-...ruggle-system/



Spoiler Alert! 








Une bêta est en cours pour le RPG au tour par tour *Hard West 2* :

https://www.polygon.com/23144371/har...rs-art-preview

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1282410/Hard_West_2/



Spoiler Alert! 








La 12ème saison du jeu de survie – battle royale *Vigor*, disponibles sur toutes les consoles, commence demain et se nomme Absolution :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/05/vi...es-absolution/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Les pénuries affectant la production de la *PS5* devraient enfin disparaitre … en 2024 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/ps5-shortage...024-sony-says/

Les *prix des cartes graphiques* continuent à lentement baisser :

https://www.gameblog.fr/tech/ed/news...ent-ils-401744



Spoiler Alert! 






Faire fonctionner un *Power Glove* sur une *Switch*. Parce que pourquoi pas en fait :

https://gizmodo.com/nintendo-power-g...o-g-1848995137

Où on parle de la portable *Evercade EXP*, qui doit sortir dans l’année :

https://gizmodo.com/evercade-exp-ret...ait-1848995598


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*Nacon* a gagné de l’argent la dernière année fiscale, mais pas beaucoup :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/n...050849613.html

*Shinji Hashimoto*, connu pour être le producteur des Final fantasy, a pris sa retraite :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...o-has-retired/

*DONTNOD* s’appelle maintenant *DON’T NOD* :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/05/dont...oming-projects



Spoiler Alert! 








Un nouveau rapport pour expliquer sur les *lootbox*, en particulier celles de FIFA et de Raid Shadow Legend, c’est bien pourri :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fifa-22/loot-boxes-ncc-report

https://fil.forbrukerradet.no/wp-con...in-publish.pdf


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Le *Toronto Comic Art Festival* a eu une invitée spéciale Saba Moeel, dessinatrice de *NFT*, ce qui était déjà un problème. Et c’est devenu croquignolet quand il s’est avéré que les images de ses NFT étaient en fait volées à d’autres artistes sur Instagram :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=tor...tor-saba-moeel

Après vendu 13.332 NFT pour un total de 2.9 millions de dollars, et promis un tas de trucs (une part des profits, une galerie dans le metaverse et … combattre la faim dans le monde), les gens derrières les *Superlative Apes* abandonnent lentement le projet … concentrant apparemment surtout leurs efforts sur le fait de ne pas se faire poursuivre :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=sup...in-2-9-million

Un gros bug - faille de sécurité permet à un malandrin de siphonner tranquillement les fonds du *protocole Terra* (celui de la stable coin Luna … et Luna 2.0), et les développeurs semblent avoir disparu et ne règlent donc pas le problème :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=mir...ol-another-bug

https://gizmodo.com/luna-2-0-price-s...ypt-1848995532

La *neutralité du net*, c’est le fait de ne pas différencier le prix des flux internet par les opérateurs. Et ça concerne aussi les flux gratuits (pour son propre service de VOD, ou pour un partenariat) :

https://www.numerama.com/politique/9...es-regles.html

Il n’y a pas que les cryptomonnaies et les NFT comme arnaques dont on parle beaucoup trop. Il y a aussi les *projets de véhicules électriques* qui ne sortent jamais parce que, ben oui, c’est compliqué de fabriquer une voiture :

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2022/05...vaporware-evs/

Bon. En résumé, *Elon Musk* est un con :

https://kotaku.com/elon-musk-hard-dr...dit-1848995870

Il y a un tas d’articles sur l’internet sur le bannissement des mots *streamer*, *esport* et autres termes en français … C’est une recommandation de traduction. Il n’est pas interdit de dire streamer … :

https://www.gamesradar.com/france-ba...nguage-purity/

22 communes françaises n’ont toujours pas nommé de délégué à la protection des données et doivent maintenant le faire sous 4 mois, par injonction de la *CNIL*, rapport au RGPD :

https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...-d-un-dpo.html

*Microsoft* veut vraiment créer une carte d’identité numérique :

https://gizmodo.com/microsoft-verifi...let-1848996341

----------


## Higgins

> quand c'est en anglais, c'est cool alors qu'en français c'est ringard


Oui

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Mais à croire que quand c'est en anglais, c'est cool alors qu'en français c'est ringard


Oui surtout quand c'est traduit avec le cul sans connaitre le contexte parce qu'il faut surtout pas faire évoluer une langue vivante. 
Brrr le français va disparaitre

----------


## runner

> Oui surtout quand c'est traduit avec le cul sans connaitre le contexte parce qu'il faut surtout pas faire évoluer une langue vivante.


Si encore c'était vrai. ::sad::

----------


## Kriegor

> ça n'a d'intérêt que pour les parutions officielles du gouvernement (dont la langue est bien le français et non l'anglais).


Ca fait quand même vieux réac. Pourquoi ne pas utiliser les termes universels que tous les joueurs ont déjà intégrés ? Ca ne va pas spécialement aider Robert, 88 ans, à mieux comprendre l'univers des jeux vidéo, et même si ça l'aidait, ça ne ferait que le mettre à l'écart du reste de la communauté.
On a su enrichir le français pour favoriser le sexisme et plomber l'ascenseur social. Bon, ça a très bien marché. Et si maintenant, attention concept dingue, on l'enrichissait pour favoriser la communication entre les humains qui partagent une même passion ?

----------


## Ruvon

Sur le sujet, quelques bonnes remarques là-dedans : https://thepixelpost.com/expresso/ch...eo-est-ouverte

----------


## Ruvon

*TF2 Classic* a quelque chose à nous dire.

https://tf2classic.com/




> BACK ONLINE
> 1st June 2022
> Hello everyone.
> 
> We'd like to let everyone know that there's been no response back from Valve, and that we plan to re-open downloads to the public. In doing so, we'd also like to update everyone on what's been happening.
> 
> 
> BEHIND THE SCENES
> As we've mentioned in the past, we had gotten in contact with Valve about a few questions regarding TF2 Sourcemods. In particular, about their stance on reverse-engineering, as the Open Fortress team was working on a reverse-engineered TF2 base to use in place of the 2008 leaked source code that most TF2 mods at the moment use.
> ...


C'est dommage que Valve n'ait pas répondu à cette demande, surtout après le frémissement d'encéphalogramme quand ils ont tweeté la semaine dernière.



Le top des 25 franchises (tout support / format confondu, JV, films, bouquins, merch...) qui ont amassé le plus de thunes (avec la part de chaque source de revenus dans une barre colorée, pas super lisible parce qu'un peu petite), avec Pokémon devant... Hello Kitty.

https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-c...s-of-all-time/





Mise à jour de la roadmap de *Darkest Dungeon 2*. Sortie en 1.0 toujours prévue en février 2023 sur EGS et Steam, les consoles plus tard.

https://www.darkestdungeon.com/news/...munity-update/

----------


## Baalim

> Et si maintenant, attention concept dingue, on l'enrichissait pour favoriser la communication entre les humains qui partagent une même passion ?


On partage tous la même passion ici bas et tu as vu la tronche des discussions ?  ::ninja:: 
Même l'esperanto n'y pourrait rien.

----------


## runner

> *TF2 Classic* a quelque chose à nous dire.
> 
> https://tf2classic.com/
> 
> 
> 
> C'est dommage que Valve n'ait pas répondu à cette demande, surtout après le frémissement d'encéphalogramme quand ils ont tweeté la semaine dernière.
> 
> 
> ...


Il y a même pas GTA. Quelle honte pour Rockstar. ::ninja:: 

Pokemon en premier.  ::O:  Je ne savais pas que winnie l'ourson avait autant cartonné.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, c'est une transposition direct de l'informatique en nuage qu'est le cloud computing, et qui est une traduction très directe et littéralle du terme d'origine. Mais à croire que quand c'est en anglais, c'est cool alors qu'en français c'est ringard


pas mieux. Y'a des traductions qui sont tout à fait correctes (la majorité d'ailleurs). C'est pas parce que c'est en français que c'est subitement nul, faut sortir du conditionnement "imposée" par un usage anglais pendant des années.
Puis on se mode des trads, mais je serais curieux de savoir comme les autres langues traduisent la notre, ça doit pas être mal non plus par moments.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il arrive aussi que les langues étrangères empruntent directement au français, et ne se sentent pas obligées d'inventer des mots pour l'éviter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A partir de quel moment on considère qu'il faut rester sur l'emprunt et ne pas traduire ?
De mon point de vue si un terme est difficilement traduisible (on le voit avec streaming ou streamer, quoique..."diffuseur/diffusion ," ) ouais ok. Quand t'as l'équivalent dans ta langue, y'a rien de choquant à faire le remplacement (mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, certes)
Cloud = Nuage. C'st qu'une question d'habitude, tel quel ce n'est pas un non-sens ou inadapté.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je ne savais pas que winnie l'ourson avait autant cartonné.


Ça cartonne toujours en fait, y a plein de trucs pour les gamins encore maintenant.

----------


## Ruvon

> Cloud = Nuage. C'st qu'une question d'habitude, tel quel ce n'est pas un non-sens ou inadapté.


L'objectif affiché de ces traductions, c'est "de permettre au plus grand nombre de mieux appréhender cet univers et pour garantir la compréhension entre spécialistes" ; comme le dit l'article que j'ai linké plus haut, entre cloud gaming et jeu vidéo en nuage, je ne suis pas sûr que ça va faciliter la compréhension du concept.

----------


## runner

> Il arrive aussi que les langues étrangères empruntent directement au français, et ne se sentent pas obligées d'inventer des mots pour l'éviter.


Le français le fait aussi car il y en a déjà pas mal de mot anglais dans le langage français mais faut savoir raison garder.
Faut arrêter d'exagérer dans un sens comme si le français essayait d'éviter toute trace d'anglais car c'est faux.

----------


## Groufac

> L'objectif affiché de ces traductions, c'est "de permettre au plus grand nombre de mieux appréhender cet univers et pour garantir la compréhension entre spécialistes" ; comme le dit l'article que j'ai linké plus haut, entre cloud gaming et jeu vidéo en nuage, je ne suis pas sûr que ça va faciliter la compréhension du concept.


Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec l'anglais, surement un peu.
Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec l'informatique également.
Pour les vieux aussi.

Et donc pour nos politiques ça va leur servir beaucoup  ::ninja::

----------


## runner

> Ça cartonne toujours en fait, y a plein de trucs pour les gamins encore maintenant.


Oui mais de là à être la 3ème licence qui a rapporté le plus, je ne pensais pas.

----------


## Jokletox

> Il arrive aussi que les langues étrangères empruntent directement au français, et ne se sentent pas obligées d'inventer des mots pour l'éviter.


Le problème des anglicisimes c'est qu'ils sont très nombreux. Emprunter quelques termes d'autre langues sans forcément chercher à les traduire ok, mais là l'anglais prend vraiment une énorme place dans la langue française, que ce soit Internet, en entreprises, des slogan, pubs, etc... Même dans les films et série doublés il y en a de plus en plus. Récemment j'ai entendu "Elle m'a ghosté" dans une série ça m'a choqué ^^

Oui je suis un vieux con et je l'assume, pas mal peine de me répondre "Ok boomer" !

----------


## Kriegor

> Le problème des anglicisimes c'est qu'ils sont très nombreux. Emprunter quelques termes d'autre langues sans forcément chercher à les traduire ok, mais là l'anglais prend vraiment une énorme place dans la langue française, que ce soit Internet, en entreprises, des slogan, pubs, etc... Même dans les films et série doublés il y en a de plus en plus. Récemment j'ai entendu "Elle m'a ghosté" dans une série ça m'a choqué ^^


Mais le gros avantage, à terme, c'est que ça conduit à un effacement progressif de la langue française au profit de l'anglais. Quand on pense à tout ce que ça apporte par rapport au peu que l'on perd... Qui voudrait aujourd'hui revenir aux patois locaux ?

----------


## runner

> *Mais le gros avantage, à terme, c'est que ça conduit à un effacement progressif de la langue française au profit de l'anglais.* Quand on pense à tout ce que ça apporte par rapport au peu que l'on perd... Qui voudrait aujourd'hui revenir aux patois locaux ?


C'est tout sauf un avantage.



> Quand on pense à tout ce que ça apporte par rapport au peu que l'on  perd... Qui voudrait aujourd'hui revenir aux patois locaux ?


Tu dis n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec l'anglais, surement un peu.
> Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec l'informatique également.
> Pour les vieux aussi.
> 
> Et donc pour nos politiques ça va leur servir beaucoup


Moui, pas sur qu'une personne âgée ou que quelqu'un qui n'est pas familier avec l'informatique comprenne mieux le sens de la partie "nuage" de "jeu vidéo en nuage". Si t'as du mal en anglais, tu ne sais pas forcément que cloud ça veut dire nuage.

Pourquoi pas créer un terme plus explicite, mais dans ce cas précis, cette traduction littérale n'apporte rien.

----------


## runner

> Le problème des anglicisimes c'est qu'ils sont très nombreux. Emprunter quelques termes d'autre langues sans forcément chercher à les traduire ok, mais là l'anglais prend vraiment une énorme place dans la langue française, que ce soit Internet, en entreprises, des slogan, pubs, etc... Même dans les films et série doublés il y en a de plus en plus. Récemment j'ai entendu "*Elle m'a ghosté*" dans une série ça m'a choqué ^^
> Oui je suis un vieux con et je l'assume, pas mal peine de me répondre "Ok boomer" !


Je ne sais même pas ce que ça vaut dire.
C'est pas elle t'a transformée en fantôme ? :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moui, pas sur qu'une personne âgée ou que quelqu'un qui n'est pas familier avec l'informatique comprenne mieux le sens de la partie "nuage" de "jeu vidéo en nuage". Si t'as du mal en anglais, tu ne sais pas forcément que cloud ça veut dire nuage.
> 
> Pourquoi pas créer un terme plus explicite, mais dans ce cas précis, cette traduction littérale n'apporte rien.


Je suis entièrement d'accord.
Traduire c'est pas mauvais du tout voire même bien pour éviter la profusion anglicisme inutile sauf quand la trad est pourri. C'est comme dans les jeux et films.

----------


## ZenZ

Et vous proposez quoi du coup comme trad ?  ::trollface:: 

Attrape pigeons je trouve ça pas mal.

----------


## runner

> Et vous proposez quoi du coup comme trad ? 
> 
> Attrape pigeons je trouve ça pas mal.


Trad de quoi?

----------


## Kriegor

> C'est tout sauf un avantage.
> 
> Tu dis n'importe quoi.


Déjà l'anglais est plus égalitaire. Infiniment plus simple à écrire et à parler, il est un marqueur nettement moins fort d'inégalités sociales (le français a été explicitement complexifié pour préserver les élites). C'est aussi une langue bien plus progressiste.

Ensuite, elle est clairement plus attractive sur la scène internationale ce qui contribuerait à un fort regain économique de notre pays. Lorsque la Grande Bretagne a quitté la zone Euro, la barrière de la langue était de très loin citée comme le premier obstacle au déménagement des entreprises dans notre pays. Ainsi si la France ressortait bien devant l'Allemagne en terme de cadre de vie, l'Allemagne a davantage bénéficié du Brexit du fait de la facilité à effectuer tous les échanges en anglais là-bas (qui vient principalement de la proximité entre les deux langues).

Pour continuer, petit rappel historique, on a inventé la langue pour communiquer entre nous, pas pour se sentir au-dessus de nos voisins. Il existe des millions de moyens de se sentir français. Je suis incroyablement attaché à ma région de naissance, le béarn, et je parle pas un mot de béarnais. J'ai des proches qui souffrent de ne pas pouvoir comprendre, échanger et s'enrichir sur les nombreux espaces anglophones internet ou ont envie de voyager et découvrir d'autres cultures mais ne le font pas faute de parler l'anglais.

En revanche, la langue ne doit pas servir à ce que les communautés se renferment entre elle. Aujourd'hui, la langue est le principal moyen d'exclusion en France, bien devant la religion.

Enfin, nous vivons tous sur la même planète. Si l'on veut tous parler notre propre langue au sein de nos frontières, on passe à côté de tous les avantages que nous avons déjà connu en imposant une langue unique sur tout le territoire nationale.

Après, on a quand même de la chance d'avoir une langue forte. Ce n'est pas trop grave si, dans 500 ans, on reste toujours entre nous.
Mais quand je vois en Irlande, par exemple, le désir des conservateurs d'imposer l'irlandais dans les écoles alors que c'est devenu une langue minoritaire, dont l'apprentissage fait perdre un temps considérable, et que les jeunes ne veulent plus, eux ils veulent apprendre une langue qui permette d'échanger dans la vraie vie, c'est ridicule. Tout ça pour des petits vieux réacs...

----------


## Groufac

> Moui, pas sur qu'une personne âgée ou que quelqu'un qui n'est pas familier avec l'informatique comprenne mieux le sens de la partie "nuage" de "jeu vidéo en nuage". *Si t'as du mal en anglais, tu ne sais pas forcément que cloud ça veut dire nuage.*
> 
> Pourquoi pas créer un terme plus explicite, mais dans ce cas précis, cette traduction littérale n'apporte rien.


Ben justement, autant le traduire alors, sinon tu rajoutes une barrière de plus en mettant des mots qui ne seront de toute façon jamais compris.

Et perso le nuage je l'entends déjà au boulot (pour du stockage par contre).

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben justement, autant le traduire alors, sinon tu rajoutes une barrière de plus en mettant des mots qui ne seront de toute façon jamais compris.
> 
> Et perso le nuage je l'entends déjà au boulot (pour du stockage par contre).


Si l'objectif c'est de proposer une traduction pour rendre le tout plus compréhensif, je vais me paraphraser (ne faites pas ça chez vous) : "Pourquoi pas créer un terme plus explicite, plutôt que cette traduction littérale qui n'apporte rien."

----------


## Eloso

> ...
> 
> En revanche, la langue ne doit pas servir à ce que les communautés se renferment entre elle. Aujourd'hui, la langue est le principal moyen d'exclusion en France, bien devant la religion.
> ...


Tu penses sérieusement que passer à l'anglais changerait cela ?

3615 mylife: il y a 20 ans pour un stage en ONG je résidais dans une auberge au fin fond de l'Atlas marocain. Une famille de la bonne société de Casablanca à fait escale pour une nuit. Entre eux, ils parlaient un français sans accent que tu pourrais entendre en France. Ils ne parlaient aux "locaux" qu'en arabe.
Si on passe à l'anglais, je vois mal ce qui empêchera l'élite de continuer à se gargariser de parler français entre elle pour se distinguer de la masse. Au contraire, cela lui permettra certainement de faire encore plus rapidement le tri pour savoir s'ils sont entre eux. un langage plus soutenu dans ta langue maternelle reste plus simple à acquérir qu'une nouvelle langue je pense (peut-être à tord).

Et je rajouterai qu'une bonne partie de la population exclue par le français le sera aussi en (très ?) grande partie par l'anglais, n'améliorant en rien leur situation déjà poussé à la marge.

Donc en gros, à part pour les gens qui sont déjà ouvert vers la langue anglaise et passe la majorité de leur temps à consommer dans les deux langues que ce soit série/film/jeux vidéo/bouquins de jdr, je ne vois pas ce qu'un passage à l'anglais résoudrait comme problème.

Pour autant devons nous en arriver aux extrémités employés par nos cousins québécois qui ont une loi obligeant le double affichage permanent ? (et je ne parle pas d'un astérisque en bas de page/emballage hein, bien d'un double affichage réel) Je n'en suis pas partisan non plus.

----------


## pipoop

> Déjà l'anglais est plus égalitaire. Infiniment plus simple à écrire et à parler, il est un marqueur nettement moins fort d'inégalités sociales (le français a été explicitement complexifié pour préserver les élites). C'est aussi une langue bien plus progressiste.


LOL

voila ca merite pas plus

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A partir de quel moment on considère qu'il faut rester sur l'emprunt et ne pas traduire ?


Sans être linguiste, du moment que l'emprunt est plus ou moins passé dans la langue, c'est déjà trop tard. Personne ne va modifier ses habitudes, et les personnes tentant de mettre en avant la "nouvelle" traduction ne seront pas comprises. Tu peux avoir une armée d'académiciens brandissant leur autoportrait/égoportrait, tout le monde continuera à dire "selfie".

----------


## Kriegor

> Et je rajouterai qu'une bonne partie de la population exclue par le français le sera aussi en (très ?) grande partie par l'anglais, n'améliorant en rien leur situation déjà poussé à la marge.


En ce moment, on recrute un commercial chez nous. Quelqu'un qui devra taper des mails de plusieurs pages. 3 profils sur 4 passent à la trappe juste sur l'orthographe (des profils bac +5). On échangerait en anglais, une telle situation serait aberrante. Les 2 assistantes administratives chez nous ont un anglais archi approximatif et quand elles envoient des mails à nos fournisseurs (anglais), il y a très peu de fautes d'orthographe. Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que l'anglais s'apprend quand même nettement plus vite. J'ai vécu 90% de ma vie en France et j'écris bien mieux en anglais qu'en français...

Et puis l'idée c'est pas que juste en France, on parle anglais. C'est que, progressivement, le monde parle la même langue. Ca pourrait être le mandarin, mais bon le but c'est de parler une langue plus simple. Tout ça est utopique. Je me rends bien compte que ce n'est pas du domaine du réalisable, ni maintenant, ni dans 1000 ans. Ca va à l'encontre de la nature humaine. Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de m'offusquer de toutes les volontés d'aller strictement dans le sens opposé, vers des démarcations aussi nettes que possible entre nos langues, afin que même le passionné de jeux de combat anime 2D se sente bien méprisé d'utiliser des termes qui ne sont pas de sa langue natale, situation plus fréquente qu'on ne le croit (ça va de situations très médiatisées comme le célèbre mépris des meuporg aux prises de becs récurrentes sur les forums).

----------


## Ruvon

Pour le titre  :Clap:

----------


## Cwningen

> Je ne sais même pas ce que ça vaut dire.
> C'est pas elle t'a transformée en fantôme ?


C'est du jargon de jeu d'infiltration, ça veut dire qu'elle l'a traversé sans se faire détecter.  ::ninja::  (comme ce ninja que tu ne vois pas)

----------


## pipoop

> Tu peux avoir une armée d'académiciens brandissant leur autoportrait/égoportrait, tout le monde continuera à dire "selfie".


l'exemple est pas bon vu que "autoportrait" a pas attendu "selfie" pour exister.
c'est juste une preuve de plus de l’appauvrissement du vocabulaire des gens

----------


## La Chouette

Je rejoins Franky sur le fait que s'ils voulaient que ça marche, fallait le faire il y a bien longtemps. Je pense que ces termes sont tellement utilisés, y compris dans les médias, que vous aurez plus de chance de vous comprendre même face à une personne n'ayant aucun intérêt pour le milieu avec le terme anglais qu'avec le terme français. Cloud, les gens l'ont déjà entendu. Ils savent peut-être pas exactement ce que c'est, mais ils l'ont entendu. Si tu leur dis "cloud c'est nuage", ils sont pas plus avancés sur ce que c'est, et en plus ça fait un terme supplémentaire, avec des gens qui vont dire cloud, d'autres qui vont dire nuage, et ça va être le bordel.

----------


## Hurtplug

Cloud = En ligne

Tout simplement.

J'ai toujours beaucoup aimé l'Anglais, parce que pour commencer j'écrit mal en Français, et l'Anglais c'est de la conjugaison facile, pas d'accent, pour un fainéant c'est une langue idéale, puis les films en VO, c'est quand même mieux.

Aujourd'hui je souhaite défendre le Français, mas ce n'est pas L'anglais qui me dérange, c'est ce que cette langue véhicule qui me dérange et d'ailleurs cela ne vient pas d'Angleterre, mais des USA, aujourd'hui ne pas savoir faire la correspondance entre une expression US et la Française, comme si la Française n'existait pas c'est grave.

On voit de plus en plus de gens s'exprimer avec des expressions US, sans pouvoir véhiculer l'expression dans sa propre langue, c'est effarant quand même !

----------


## Kriegor

> LOL
> 
> voila ca merite pas plus


C'est déjà un sacré aveu. Un MDR aurait été plus tranchant.  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Haha ce titre  ::XD::

----------


## pipoop

> C'est déjà un sacré aveu. Un MDR aurait été plus tranchant.


non je m'adapte

----------


## Groufac

> Si l'objectif c'est de proposer une traduction pour rendre le tout plus compréhensif, je vais me paraphraser (ne faites pas ça chez vous) : "Pourquoi pas créer un terme plus explicite, plutôt que cette traduction littérale qui n'apporte rien."


Ben vu le nombre d'appli et d'icone qui ont des nuages sur les logos, ça permet au moins d'être cohérent.

----------


## Hurtplug

Le truc marrant c'est que l'Anglais pour nous tout de suite c'est la classe, dire nuage pour un truc en ligne, c'est nul, un truc de vieux con.

Mais c'est classe que pour nous, car un anglophone, il dit bien Nuage pour un truc hébergé sur internet et Nuage pour un nuage dans le ciel, et ce serait s'ils disaient <Sur le nuage> que ça deviendrais classe pour eux.

C'est comme leurs chansons qui apposent des salopes à toute les fins de couplet, ah bah en langue maternel, c'est assez choquant, et encore attends de tenter le rap et ses négros, tout les 4 battements !

Ils inventent des mots merdiques, pour apposer un semblant de modernité, mais c'est que de l'esbrouffe communautaire, genre le HODL des cryptomonnaies, super c'est Hold quoi, soit conserver, ce que Zitrone disait à la radio y'a 50ans, t'inverse deux lettres pour faire un mot de teubé et hop, c'est la classe on HODL -ah je ne sais pas du tout comment traduire en French ! Mazette !

----------


## Silver

> Je ne savais pas que winnie l'ourson avait autant cartonné.


Ils sont quand même plus d'un milliard à l'avoir pour président.


En Chine.  ::ninja::  


Pour ce qui est du débat sur le français, je croyais que vous étiez en train de recoller avec l'actu québécoise. Mais en fait, non.  ::P: 
https://www.lepoint.fr/monde/quebec-...2477326_24.php

----------


## ZenZ

> Trad de quoi?


Cloud, streamer, DLC, early access, lootbox ... ça marche pour tout !

Meilleure traduction jamais !

----------


## Stelarc

> Qui voudrait aujourd'hui revenir aux patois locaux ?


Aujourd'hui on fait des sessions au conseil régional de Bretagne en... Breton et en gallo. T'es quand même pas mal à côté de la plaque et je passerai sous silence ta provocation sur le français.

----------


## Herman Speed

Ce n'est pas très progressif de mépriser des dialectes.  ::rolleyes:: 

Venant d'un pays communautaire, on cause en général trois langues et on ne fait pas de ramdam. 
Sauf chez les identitaires extrêmistes.

----------


## Sao

> Le fil des actualités

----------


## Kriegor

> Aujourd'hui on fait des sessions au conseil régional de Bretagne en... Breton et en gallo. T'es quand même pas mal à côté de la plaque et je passerai sous silence ta provocation sur le français.


Tu n'es pas obligé de te censurer, je suis le premier à reconnaître que je suis au mieux bizarre, au pire idiot (ou fou). Je l'ai souligné plus haut : ce que je souhaite n'est pas dans la nature humaine et n'arrivera pas. Heureusement pas vu que le but du monde n'est pas de fonctionner comme seulement moi je le voudrai.
Mais sinon, c'est sûr que les corses, les basques et les bretons vont encore moins dans mon sens. Et peut-être qu'effectivement, je me trompe totalement et qu'on revient vers un usage courant des patois en France.

----------


## Eloso

> ... Heureusement pas vu que le but du monde n'est pas de fonctionner que comme moi je le voudrai.
> ...


J'en aurais chié durant les cours de zoning et d'active-frame reading au collège sinon  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

> Je ne sais même pas ce que ça vaut dire.
> C'est pas elle t'a transformée en fantôme ?


Non, juste qu'elle l'ignore...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sans être linguiste, du moment que l'emprunt est plus ou moins passé dans la langue, c'est déjà trop tard. Personne ne va modifier ses habitudes, et les personnes tentant de mettre en avant la "nouvelle" traduction ne seront pas comprises. Tu peux avoir une armée d'académiciens brandissant leur autoportrait/égoportrait, tout le monde continuera à dire "selfie".


MAis du coup on s'en foutrait pas un peu ? Que les élites linguistiques se délectent d'avoir l'impression de servir à quelque chose, on continuera à utiliser l'ancien terme si on préfère (et bossant dans l'info je ne me vois pas utiliser "nuage" autrement que pour déconner). 
Dans tous les cas ça ne vaut pas la peine de pondre des articles outrés "Oh la la ils veulent traduire cloud". Ca nous fait vraiment une belle jambe. Et si on doit passer pour des cons pour ça, que je veux tu que je te dise ? Perso  je trouve plus honteux un énième school shooting dans un pays bien connu que des péripéties lexicales comme on voit chez nous. Le monde moderne ou l'art de s'indigner sur du vent...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, juste qu'elle l'ignore...


Beh du coup elle le cancel, non ? 
Je suis perdu...
Sinon j'ai un collègue qui m'a fait le coup en fin de journée "J'ai besoin de ton input".
J'ai failli lui en coller une, c'était dégueulasse comme proposition.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est mieux que d'avoir besoin de ton output.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Ruvon

Le *jeu vidéo* et ce qu'il peut apporter aux *thérapies*, un article lourdement sourcé que j'ai lu en diagonale (comment ça, des troubles de l'attention ?  ::ninja::  ).

https://platinumparagon.info/games-and-therapy/



C'est l'anniversaire des 35 ans de *Double Dragon*.

https://blog.playstation.com/2022/06...h-anniversary/




> My name is Takaomi Kaneko from Arc System Works. In the past, I worked on the River City series and Double Dragon 4 as a producer, illustrator, etc. When PlayStation asked me to reflect on the series as it marks its 35th anniversary this year, I decided to  interweave stories I personally heard from the game’s creator and then director (1988) Yoshihisa Kishimoto as well as WayForward’s Tomm Hulett.






Le *Summer Game Fest* tease en vidéo.





Le *CEO de Take-Two Interactive* Strauss Zelnick n'est pas optimiste pour le *metaverse* et les entreprises qui s'y lancent.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-metaverses/



*DreadXP* annonce le jeu qui fait peur *Mirror Forge* pour septembre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Mirror_Forge/





*Prison Architect* va avoir un nouveau DLC : *Gangs*. Annoncé pour bientôt sans précisions.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...hitect__Gangs/





Nouveau trailer pour le city builder *Ballads of Hongye*.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ads_of_Hongye/





Be the Boss : épisode numéro 1 des Behind the Scenes de *F1 Manager 2022*.





Annonce de *Stories from the Outbreak*, un RPG post apo zombie en pixel art.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._the_Outbreak/





Annonce de *Bionic Bay*, platformer / puzzle avec un twist.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1928690/Bionic_Bay/





*World of Tanks* se la joue *Warhammer 40K*.





Sortie de *SILT*, un jeu d'exploration au style particulièrement réussi.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1325890/Silt/





Le jeu co-op / comédie spatiale *Spacelines from the Far Out* sortira le 9 juin sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...m_the_Far_Out/





MAJ pour le city builder *Highrise City* qui se lance dans le nucléaire.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Highrise_City/

----------


## Ruvon

*Chucklefish* sort une page Steam pour *Witchbrook* "a spellbinding social RPG". Pas de trailer, juste des images qui ne bougent pas.

https://www.witchbrook.com

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1846700/Witchbrook/

  



Page Steam ouverte pour le thriller en FMV *The Gallery* dont on avait entendu parler en janvier (je vous remets le trailer de l'époque), écrit par l'auteur du jeu en FMV The Complex.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1884570/The_Gallery/





Les employés d'*Electronic Arts* attendent une vraie implication de l'entreprise pendant le Pride month.




> "If we see the company rainbow-wash their logo without making any substantive statement in support of trans people being abused nationwide in the US and elsewhere, especially after stating that the company doesn't want to make any statement not supported by the diverse viewpoints of our 13,000 employees, we collectively walk out on Friday, June 3rd,"


https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ng-pride-month

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...e-trans-rights

Pendant que chez *Respawn* et *Maxis*, on s'exprime.

https://kotaku.com/ea-trans-rights-s...res-1848998351

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...sgender-rights



Des associations de consommateurs de 18 pays poussent pour réglementer les lootbox.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ox-regulations



Contrairement à ce que disait PC Gamer malgré les démentis de Paizo, *Owlcat Games* (Pathfinder) ne fera donc pas un RPG sur Starfinder, mais sur Warhammer 40K  :Bave:  *Warhammer 40,000: Rogue Trader*

https://roguetrader.owlcat.games





Faites péter les WAAAAGH, *Warhammer 40,000: Shootas, Blood & Teef* sortira le 20 octobre.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Blood__Teef/





*Card Shark*, le jeu de triche aux cartes, sortira demain.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1371720/Card_Shark/

----------


## yodaxy

Bionic Bay ça a l'air assez fou  ::o:

----------


## Aza

> LOL
> 
> voila ca merite pas plus


Non mais l'anglais c'est le progrès ok ? C'est clair que les usa c'est un modèle de société égalitaire, en paix et épanouie ok ?  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Mercredi 1er Juin 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...i-1er-juin?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Les versions *Classic* de *Little Big Adventure 1* et *2* ont eu droit à une grosse mise à jour sur Steam pour les 25 ans du 2ème épisode. Je vous mets aussi la vidéo d’Edward sur le premier épisode. Parce qu’elle est bien cette vidéo :

https://www.pcgamer.com/these-classi...5-years-later/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Naoki Yoshida, producteur de *Final Fantasy XIV*, joue Black Mage. La dernière mise à jour a rendu le Black Mage plus fort en PvP. Naoki Yoshida s’en excuse. À noter qu’il a atteint le plus haut rang PvP avant les modifications. Mais bon, internet :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/final-fan...broken-in-pvp/



Spoiler Alert! 








9 millions de copies vendues pour *Tekken 7*, et 53 millions pour toute la série en 26 ans :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/a...050849661.html

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/06/tekk...top-53-million

Les serveurs de *Super Bomberman R Online* seront coupés le 1er Décembre. Un nouveau projet Bomberman devrait bientôt être annoncé :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/f...050849663.html

https://noisypixel.net/super-bomberm...december-2022/

Yu Suzuki, celui de Shenmue, a travaillé sur un rail shooter pour l’abonnement Apple Arcade, *Air Twister*, qui sort le 24 Juin. Ça manque de transpalettes :

https://www.ign.com/articles/shenmue...le-arcade-game



Spoiler Alert! 








Un devlog sur le loot du jeu de survie *Road to Vostok*, qui doit, selon sa roadmap, présenter une démo jouable au troisième trimestre :

https://nofrag.com/le-loot-selon-roa...tes-seulement/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Moo Lander* est un metroidvania disponible sur Steam, avec une démo jouable et … Y a des vaches :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/cow-theme...moo-lander-pc/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1080040/Moo_Lander/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’action-RPG *Made in Abyss: Binary Star Falling into Darkness* sortira le 2 Septembre sur PS4, Switch et PC :

https://noisypixel.net/made-in-abyss...eptember-2022/

----------


## Ckao

> Bionic Bay ça a l'air assez fou


Le trailer est incroyable, mais aucune chance que j'ai le skill pour y jouer  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> Bionic Bay ça a l'air assez fou


C'est clair, wishlist direct.

----------


## KOUB

Un nouveau teaser pour *Scorn*, toujours prévu pour Octobre :

https://gamerant.com/scorn-developer...apons-footage/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Mount and Blade 2: Bannerlord* est passé en version 1.7.2 :

https://gamerant.com/mount-and-blade...player-update/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la version améliorée pour PS5 de *Biomutant* devrait bientôt sortir :

https://gamerant.com/biomutant-next-...rsions-leaked/

Le metroid-like *Moonscars* doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/moo...-decomposition



Spoiler Alert! 








*Cookie Clicker* va recevoir incessamment sous peu une mise à jour sur Steam, déjà déployée ailleurs hier :



Spoiler Alert! 








Voilà le nouveau contrat social à accepter pour jouer à *World Of Warcraft*. Sois gentil, pas méchant, c’est pas gentil d’être méchant, c’est mieux d’être gentil :

https://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-war...ice-to-people/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’accès anticipé de *Darkest Dungeon 2* devrait se terminer en Février 2023 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050849683.html

Les 3 chapitres de *Tell Me Why* sont offerts gratuitement sur le Microsoft Store jusqu’au 30 Juin :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2021/06/te...duree-limitee/

https://www.xbox.com/fr-fr/games/sto...vygjt1jgydbw00

*Pokémon Écarlate* et *Pokémon Violet* sortira le 18 Novembre avec la possibilité de jouer en coop à 4 :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...ie-coop-401822



Spoiler Alert! 








*Propnight* aura droit à une grosse mise à jour bientôt :

https://gamewave.fr/propnight/propni...ites-arrivent/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Diablo Immortal* est disponible aujourd’hui sur iOS et Android, plus tôt que prévu. Il sort toujours demain sur PC. Et c’est déjà le bordel au niveau des serveurs, comme c’est devenu la tradition pour chaque sortie de jeu Blizzard, non ? A noter qu’à chaque fois qu’il manque un truc pour un craft, le jeu vous indique gentiment quoi faire pour l’obtenir … et vous propose aussi de l’acheter directement contre la monnaie du jeu, échangeable contre des machins achetables pour du vrai argent (500 orbes pour 5000 pièces de platine … 9.99£ contre 600 orbes évidemment). Le nombre de crafts par semaine est aussi limité … Sauf contre un gros tas de pièces de platine évidemment :

https://www.millenium.org/news/391054.html

https://gamingintel.com/diablo-immor...in-battle-net/

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...-f2p-nonsense/

Le joueur en couverture de *Madden NFL 23* sera … John Madden, décédé en décembre dernier :

https://www.ign.com/articles/madden-...ar-john-madden



Spoiler Alert! 






La 7ème saison de *SnowRunner*, Compete & Conquer, vient de commencer :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/season-7-...mpete-conquer/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un mod pour jouer en vue à la troisième personne à *V Rising* :

https://wccftech.com/v-rising-gets-o...million-sales/

https://v-rising.thunderstore.io/pac.../ModernCamera/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon de fieffés dataminers ayant fouillé la base de données PlayStation, bien informés ou pas, *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge* devrait sortir le 16 Juin :

https://wccftech.com/teenage-mutant-...-release-june/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Knockout City* est passé free-to-play aujourd’hui et annonce une collaboration avec Among Us. C’est aussi le début de la 6ème saison :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/kn.../1100-6504004/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Silent Hill* sous Unreal Engine 5 :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...looks-awesome/



Spoiler Alert! 








L’extension Gang pour *Prison Architect* a été annoncée pour un jour prochain :

https://www.eurogamer.net/prison-arc...angs-announced



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG *Warhammer 40,000: Rogue Trader*, à l’isométrique et au tour par tour, a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC et consoles par Owlcat (les 2 pathfinders) :

https://fr.ign.com/warhammer-40000-r...-de-pathfinder



Spoiler Alert! 








Le rétro-FPS *Warhammer 40,000 Boltgun* a été annoncé pour 2023 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/warhammer-40...oomer-shooter/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Kriegor

> Non mais l'anglais c'est le progrès ok ? C'est clair que les usa c'est un modèle de société égalitaire, en paix et épanouie ok ?


Des études démontrent une corrélation frappante entre sexisme et langues nationales : https://www.worldbank.org/en/news/fe...research-finds
"Grammatical gender is associated with a nearly 15 percentage point gap in female labor force participation relative to men, even after controlling for various geographic and economic factors that could be driving the difference."

C'est quelque chose qui était paradoxalement mieux compris au XVIIe - XVIIIe siècle où les grammairiens français ont édicté des règles afin de renforcer à travers la langue la suprématie du genre masculin sur le genre féminin.

Bien sûr, la langue n'est pas responsable de tout et je te remercie de grossir et déformer cette idée pour la ridiculiser. La religion notamment est un excellent facteur de sexisme et elle est beaucoup plus institutionnelle aux Etats-Unis qu'en France. Mais rappelons quand même que les Etats-Unis ont été globalement bien en avance sur la France quant aux droits des femmes et qu'il faut taper dans les sujets plus religieux, comme l'avortement, pour que ça se discute. 

Pour ce qui est de l’ascenseur social. Une personne comme moi, né de parents haut placés, qui a profité de professeurs particuliers, a appris à lire et à écrire avant d'avoir 5 ans, et a étudié dans un environnement privé catholique, a plus de chance de bien s'exprimer et de bien écrire, qu'une personne né de parents ne sachant que peu/mal s'exprimer et encore moins écrire en français, découvrant la langue uniquement à travers l'école, aux milieux d'autres élèves en difficulté. Dans ce cadre, il me parait évident que plus la langue est fournie en exceptions, plus sa grammaire et sa conjugaison sont complexes, plus son orthographe se distingue de sa phonétique, plus il sera difficile pour la personne défavorisée de rattraper la personne favorisée, et donc moins elle aura accès à des postes avantageux, surtout si la maitrise de l'orthographe a été inconsciemment associée au fil des années à la valeur d'un individu.

Là aussi, ce n'est pas le seul facteur discriminant mais je pense, certainement à tort, que c'en est un. Je dis certainement à tort parce que ces sujets là, à chaque fois, sont vivement combattus et par les élites, et par la population. Il ne faut surtout pas critiquer la belle langue française. C'est ça, c'est çaaa... la France.  ::lol::

----------


## KOUB

Le deckbuilder free-to-play *Warhammer 40,000 Warpforge* sortira en 2023 sur PC et téléphones portables :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-next-40k...lay-card-game/



Spoiler Alert! 








7 minutes de gameplay pour *Sonic Frontier* :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849695.html



Spoiler Alert! 








La grosse mise à jour Chaos Wastes pour *Vermintide 2* sera déployée le 14 Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/warhammer-v...or-free-update



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour *Warhammer 40K: Darktide*, qui sort le 13 Septembre :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/darktide/pre-order



Spoiler Alert! 








Les deux mods Open Fortress et TF2 Classic pour *Team Fortress 2* sont à nouveau téléchargeables suite au silence de Valve :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/team-fortress-2/mods-valve

Les jeux du *PS Plus* de Juin sont :

https://noisypixel.net/playstation-p...ames-revealed/

C’est le début de la 2ème saison du Halo-Portal *Splitgate* :

https://www.actugaming.net/splitgate...ison-2-500473/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Fallout 76* recevra une grosse mise à jour nommé Test Your Metal le 14 Juin, et commencera sa 9ème saison le même jour :

https://www.destructoid.com/fallout-...-time-details/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Horizon Call of the Mountain*, l’épisode sur PS VR2, sera présenté demain :

https://www.jeuxactu.com/horizon-cal...svr-127450.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Un dev diary pour *Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine II* : 

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/06/warh...eveloper-diary



Spoiler Alert! 








Le run & gun *Warhammer 40,000: Shootas, Blood & Teef* sortira le 20 Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/06/warh...hes-october-20



Spoiler Alert! 








*Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor – Martyr* aura droit à une version améliorée pour consoles next-gen dans l’année :

https://www.eurogamer.net/warhammer-...-later-in-2022



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour l’extension Immortal Empires sur *Total War: Warhammer 3* qui doit sortir au 3ème trimestre :

https://www.polygon.com/23148447/tot...ign-up-trailer



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Momock

> Le trailer est incroyable, mais aucune chance que j'ai le skill pour y jouer


Ça m'a l'air d'être plus du cinematic platformer à la Limbo, avec des "puzzles", que du jeu à skill à la Meat Boy.

----------


## KOUB

*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Le *Xbox Design Lab*, qui fait des manettes customisées officielles, est temporairement fermé. Probablement en raison de problèmes d’approvisionnement. Mais ils annoncent aussi préparer quelque chose :

https://gamerant.com/xbox-design-lab...ion-dualsense/

https://www.jeuxactu.com/xbox-des-no...ase-127443.htm


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Les membres de la secte fans de *Star Citizen* ont du pognon à perdre, on le sait … Mais celui-là … :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-man-bui...zen-spaceship/



Spoiler Alert! 








Junichi Masuda quitte le studio de développement *Game Freak* mais continuera de travailler pour la Pokémon Company :

https://www.actugaming.net/pokemon-j...-freak-500717/

Où on parle de *Game Freak* justement. Et de pourquoi tous les jeux Pokémon sont tous les mêmes ou presque et bien moches, même pour de la Switch :

https://ludostrie.com/laffaire-game-freak-pokemon/

*Hironobu Sakaguchi*, celui qui a obligé Square à fusionner avec Enix à cause d’un film, a créé une compagnie libre sur Final Fantasy XIV nommée Square. Je vous mets la critique d’un mec sur le film aussi :

https://gamerant.com/final-fantasy-c...al-fantasy-14/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le collectionneur de jeux vidéo *Enrico Ricciardi*, bien connu de la communauté, est accusé d’avoir vendu un gros tas de contrefaçons au cours des années :

https://kotaku.com/retro-fake-forger...oup-1848998869

*Discord* inclut maintenant un chat textuel dans ses canaux vocaux :

https://www.ign.com/articles/discord...voice-channels

https://discord.com/blog/text-in-voi...nouncement-tiv

La famille dont la fille, employée par *Blizzard*, s’était suicidée, demande la fin des poursuites qu’elle avait lancée contre l’entreprise, « avec préjudice », ce qui empêche de relancer la poursuite pour toujours :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/...sion-blizzard/

Strauss Zelnick, le patron de *Take-Two*, n’aime pas beaucoup la blockchain et le metaverse, et encore moins les metaverses à blockchain :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...ed-metaverses/


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

Les cryptomonnaies, c’est un truc tellement pratique … Surtout pour faire chanter le gouvernement du *Costa Rica*, à qui on demande de payer 5 millions de dollars en Bitcoins pour décrypter ses systèmes. Quel merveilleux monde dans lequel on vit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/crypto-hacke...5b-in-bitcoin/

https://restofworld.org/2022/cyberat...izens-hurting/

L’ancien chef de produits d’*OpenSea*, la principale plateforme de création de NFT avait démissionné en 2021 suite à des allégations de délit d’initiés concernant la vente de NFT. Il a été arrêté pour blanchiment d’argent :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=for...ney-laundering

----------


## Zodex

> Le RPG *Warhammer 40,000: Rogue Trader*, à l’isométrique et au tour par tour, a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur PC et consoles par Owlcat (les 2 pathfinders) :
> 
> https://fr.ign.com/warhammer-40000-r...-de-pathfinder
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/fOj3PabeU-g


Les cinématiques "dessin animé" sont dégueu, mais avec un CRPG Warhammer 40K on s'approche pas mal du fantasme qui prend forme, là... Surtout si c'est du tour par tour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bionic Bay ça a l'air assez fou


Un jeu pareil sans énigmes / plate forme velu, léger (dans ses mécaniques de jeu) à la Inside, j'achète tout de suite !

----------


## herve

*Cookie Clicker* va recevoir incessamment sous peu une mise à jour sur Steam, déjà déployée ailleurs hier :

Salut

Je croyait que Cookie Dingler allait sortir une nouvelle chanson.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Contrairement à ce que disait PC Gamer malgré les démentis de Paizo, *Owlcat Games* (Pathfinder) ne fera donc pas un RPG sur Starfinder, mais sur Warhammer 40K  *Warhammer 40,000: Rogue Trader*
> 
> https://roguetrader.owlcat.games
> 
> https://img.youtube.com/vi/I4VUmndj9...resdefault.jpg


Merde  ::sad:: 

Pourquoi  :Emo: 

C'est naze W40K  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

> Bionic Bay ça a l'air assez fou


On retrouve un peu de l'esprit de Badland 2, le précédent jeu du studio je trouve : https://youtu.be/LEp1QJI7S9g



Un peu dans le même concept (platformer / puzzle) mais en moins inventif (en tous cas dans le trailer), *Airhead* vient de sortir aujourd'hui. Pas de trailer récent par contre :/ mais il y a une démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/771700/Airhead/





Et *LEAP* est aussi sorti aujourd'hui en Early Access, le shooter multi qui vendait des bastons à 60 vs 60. Il se fait défoncer pour l'instant, notamment parce que cette promesse est loin d'être tenue. Mais ça reste un EA, ça peut encore s'arranger.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/906930/LEAP/

----------


## Ruvon

La conf *Guerrilla Collective* du 11 juin a un lineup assez dingue en quantité : https://www.guerrillacollective.com/event/june-11/

Dans ce qui m'intéresse qui y sera présenté :

Zoeti : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1434540/Zoeti/





XEL : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1674640/XEL/





WrestleQuest : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../WrestleQuest/





Wanderlost : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1403030/Wanderlost/





The Last Worker : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Last_Worker/





The Cub : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1941410/The_Cub/





Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...dders_Revenge/





South of the Circle : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...of_the_Circle/





SKALD: Against the Black Priory : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Black_Priory/





SIGNALIS : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1262350/SIGNALIS/





Monster Outbreak : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ster_Outbreak/





Lost in Play : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Lost_in_Play/





Keylocker | Turn Based Cyberpunk Action : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...erpunk_Action/





I Was a Teenage Exocolonist : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Exocolonist/





GUN JAM : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1308360/GUN_JAM/

----------


## Ruvon

Garden In! : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1953860/Garden_In/





Flat Eye : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1358840/Flat_Eye/





Batora Lost Haven : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ra_Lost_Haven/





Alterium Shift : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lterium_Shift/





Alaloth: Champions of The Four Kingdoms : https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...Four_Kingdoms/





9 Years of Shadows : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rs_of_Shadows/





Boundary : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1364020/Boundary/





Asterigos: Curse of the Stars : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._of_the_Stars/





Et deux jours plus tard, ils remettent ça avec d'autres jeux (plus des non annoncés) : https://www.guerrillacollective.com/event/june-13/



Biwar Legend of Dragon Slayer : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Dragon_Slayer/





ORX : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1071140/ORX/





Necrosmith : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1949190/Necrosmith/ auquel j'ai pu jouer et qui est pas mal du tout





Lords of Ravage : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rds_of_Ravage/





Above Snakes : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Above_Snakes/






Hopopop, j'ai failli zapper le nouveau trailer de *Old Skies*, le prochain jeu de Wadjet Eye.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1346360/Old_Skies/

----------


## Grosnours

> Des études démontrent une corrélation frappante entre sexisme et langues nationales : https://www.worldbank.org/en/news/fe...research-finds
> "Grammatical gender is associated with a nearly 15 percentage point gap in female labor force participation relative to men, even after controlling for various geographic and economic factors that could be driving the difference."


Non. :mdt:

Il va falloir arrêter avec le Sapir-Whorf (la langue dans laquelle tu penses influence ce que tu penses) fort, c'est du vent. C'est très très à la mode, je veux bien, mais ce genre d'étude mérite de finir sur r/badlinguistics, qui d'ailleurs en regorge.
De base quand un économiste te sort une étude en linguistique, cela commence très mal. Pourquoi pas en neuropsychologie tant qu'on y est ? Un peu de sérieux, ce n'est pas parce que la linguistique est une science sociale que n'importe qui peut en sortir n'importe quoi. Ceci dit on peut reconnaître à l’auteur le mérite de dire qu'au final ses découvertes n'ont strictement aucune importance et qu'on peut faire sans s'en préoccuper. En passant par le volet politique et économique, quel surprise pour un économiste.

Il y a suffisamment de raisons valides de souhaiter des réformes ou une évolution du français pour éviter de se reposer sur de la mauvaise science de supermarché.

----------


## Kriegor

Ma logique, c'est que si l'on enseigne à Léo et Léa, 6 ans, qu'elles sont belles, Léo apprend à s'effacer par rapport à Léa et Léa à s'affirmer par rapport à Léo. Du coup, les analyses qui vont dans ce sens me confortent, c'est un défaut de biais de confirmation. J'entends ta remarque, qui rejoint celles d'Aza et Stelarc et qui sont très intéressantes. Je ne suis vraiment pas un expert dans ce domaine et ne vais pas insister plus avant.

Autrement, ce que je disais, par rapport à la mobilité sociale, te paraissait-il plus sensé (tu ne l'as pas relevé) ?

----------


## ZenZ

> Ma logique, c'est que si l'on enseigne à Léo et Léa, 6 ans, qu'elles sont belles, Léo apprend à s'effacer par rapport à Léa et Léa à s'affirmer par rapport à Léo.


Sauf si Léa est moche  ::ninja:: 
Nan en vrai je saisis pas bien où tu veux en venir.

----------


## pipoop

ahh on est plus sur l'anglais > francais on est passe sur un autre debat alakon?

----------


## Kriegor

> ahh on est plus sur l'anglais > francais on est passe sur un autre debat alakon?


 ::blink::  On est pile poil dedans.

----------


## Ruvon

> Des associations de consommateurs de 18 pays poussent pour réglementer les lootbox.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ox-regulations


Cocorico : https://www.quechoisir.org/action-uf...-vous-n101360/

Coucou EA :




> L’UFC-Que Choisir, aux côtés de 19 associations de consommateurs européennes, tire la sonnette d’alarme sur la persistance des mauvaises pratiques en matières de jeux vidéo et appelle les autorités à mettre en place une stricte et efficace régulation du secteur.
> 
> Dans ce cadre, l’Association met en demeure EA Games, et interpelle 10 autres éditeurs de jeux vidéo, afin qu’ils cessent leurs pratiques considérées trompeuses.


Ptet plus urgent de s'occuper de ça que d'enlever streamer des documents officiels  ::ninja::  :rajoute une pièce:

----------


## Grosnours

> Autrement, ce que je disais, par rapport à la mobilité sociale, te paraissait-il plus sensé (tu ne l'as pas relevé) ?


Effectivement il me semble tout ce qu'il y a de plus pertinent. Plus une langue est complexe, plus le temps de maîtrise sera long.
Ceci dit je nuancerai en disant que c'est plus un effet de bord qu'une cause, le souci principal étant le lien direct entre milieu socio-professionnel et réussite à l’école. La maîtrise de la langue n'est qu'un élément parmi la myriade d'autres et n'est pas forcement le plus défavorable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cocorico : https://www.quechoisir.org/action-uf...-vous-n101360/


Ce n'est pas en Belgique que les lootbox sont interdites depuis un bail maintenant ?

----------


## Herman Speed

OUI. 

Et ça fait ouiouin chez les Gamerz. 

Quelle est cette loi sur les 'loot box' qui empêche Claude de profiter d'un jeu vidéo qu'il attend depuis des années? 

*"Ceux qui veulent se ruiner, c'est leur droit"*  ::rolleyes:: 

https://www.rtl.be/info/vous/temoign...--1369442.aspx




> Claude est furieux. En appuyant sur le bouton orange Alertez-nous, il souhaitait partager "un sujet qui fait rage dans le monde du jeu vidéo". Le jeu Lost Ark, "un jeu incroyablement beau", est sorti début 2022 en Europe après des années d’attentes par rapport à la Corée du Sud. Comme nombre d’autres gamers, Claude espérait pouvoir enfin explorer le monde du jeu, il n’en sera rien. "Nous, les moutons belges, nous sommes les seuls avec les Hollandais à ne pas pouvoir y jouer", peste-t-il.
> 
> En effet, le jeu n’est pas disponible en Belgique ni au Pays-Bas. Pourtant, "l'Europe est sous le charme, avec des files d'attente jusqu'à 25.000 joueurs qui font la queue pour rentrer sur un serveur", grogne Claude qui attendait ce jeu "depuis plus de 7 ans."

----------


## Ruvon

> OUI. 
> 
> Et ça fait ouiouin chez les Gamerz. 
> 
> Quelle est cette loi sur les 'loot box' qui empêche Claude de profiter d'un jeu vidéo qu'il attend depuis des années? 
> 
> *"Ceux qui veulent se ruiner, c'est leur droit"* 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/05/09/bide...-invasion.html


C'est moi ou il y a eu un accident de lien ?  ::ninja::  Ou alors c'est Biden qui empêche Claude de se ruiner  ::w00t::  L'enfoiré !  ::ninja::

----------


## Herman Speed

Au taquet mec !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Après oui, interdire Lost Ark mais laisser des jeux mobiles c'est completement débile, sur ce point je suis d'accord (tout le reste par contre est à foutre au feu)

----------


## Herman Speed

> Après oui, interdire Lost Ark mais laisser des jeux mobiles c'est completement débile, sur ce point je suis d'accord (tout le reste par contre est à foutre au feu)


Bein , ils bravent la loi, faut faire appel à la justice :




> La raison pour laquelle des jeux bravent la loi est toute simple : la somme d’argent colossale que ce mode de fonctionnement leur rapporte. "C’est tellement rentable qu’ils ont pesé le pour et le contre de se contraindre à la loi et ils ont décidé qu’ils avaient plus à gagner en laissant tel quel", précise l’expert.


Bon signalement.

----------


## Carib00

J'ai raté le débat sur la langue ! C'était intéressant, juste quelques remarques pour ajouter mon grain de sel :




> l'exemple est pas bon vu que "autoportrait" a pas attendu "selfie" pour exister.
> c'est juste une preuve de plus de l’appauvrissement du vocabulaire des gens


Autoportrait et selfie n'évoquent pas vraiment la même chose. Du coup, c'est plutôt un enrichissement du vocabulaire que le contraire, non ?




> Aujourd'hui on fait des sessions au conseil régional de Bretagne en... Breton et en gallo. T'es quand même pas mal à côté de la plaque et je passerai sous silence ta provocation sur le français.


Et ça, ça va dans le bon sens ? Les gens qui ne parlent pas le patois ne pigent rien, ceux qui le parlent sont contents qu'une partie des gens ne les comprennent pas ? Ça me fait un peu bizarre. J'ai vu sur internet que c'était traduit en direct, mais qu'est-ce qu'on y gagne en soit ? Du communautarisme ?  ::ninja:: 




> Non. :mdt:
> 
> Il va falloir arrêter avec le Sapir-Whorf (la langue dans laquelle tu penses influence ce que tu penses) fort, c'est du vent (...)
> Il y a suffisamment de raisons valides de souhaiter des réformes ou une évolution du français pour éviter de se reposer sur de la mauvaise science de supermarché.



J'ai vu une vidéo Scilabus sur Youtube récemment sur l'écriture inclusive qui allait un peu dans ce sens (le fait de privilégier le masculin modifie la façon de penser initiale). Ça avait l'air assez sérieux pourtant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Autoportrait et selfie n'évoquent pas vraiment la même chose.


Euh...Ouais c'est du pinaillage, franchement.Je vois pas ce qui empêche de considérer qu'un autoportrait puisse être une photo prise par soi-même. A l'époque y'avait pas d'appareil photo, on raisonnait sur la base de tableaux, de "portraits", cependant on ne va pas réinventer systématiquement  de nouveaux termes parce qu'une nouvelle techno apparaît.

Et on ne va pas d'un côté critiquer la parfois trop grande complexité inutile de la langue Fr tout en considérant que rajouter eds termes anglo-saxons c'est l'enrichir, y'a un contre-sens quelque part  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Après oui, interdire Lost Ark mais laisser des jeux mobiles c'est completement débile, sur ce point je suis d'accord (tout le reste par contre est à foutre au feu)


Ça me dérange que ce soit présenté comme "interdire Lost Ark", alors que les responsables de Lost Ark pourraient très bien mettre la version locale de leur jeu en conformité avec la loi, ce que beaucoup d'autres ont fait (l'article cite FIFA, Overwatch et Rocket League). Les joueurs du plat pays devraient plutôt braquer leur colère contre l'éditeur qui dit grosso-modo "nan on s'en branle, pas de jeu pour vous".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> OUI. 
> 
> Et ça fait ouiouin chez les Gamerz. 
> 
> Quelle est cette loi sur les 'loot box' qui empêche Claude de profiter d'un jeu vidéo qu'il attend depuis des années? 
> 
> *"Ceux qui veulent se ruiner, c'est leur droit"* 
> 
> https://www.rtl.be/info/vous/temoign...--1369442.aspx


J'aime beaucoup l'aveu involontaire:




> "Nous, les moutons belges"





> "Nous, les moutons belges"





> "Nous, les moutons belges"

----------


## Howii

> Ça me dérange que ce soit présenté comme "interdire Lost Ark", alors que les responsables de Lost Ark pourraient très bien mettre la version locale de leur jeu en conformité avec la loi, ce que beaucoup d'autres ont fait (l'article cite FIFA, Overwatch et Rocket League). Les joueurs du plat pays devraient plutôt braquer leur colère contre l'éditeur qui dit grosso-modo "nan on s'en branle, pas de jeu pour vous".


Quoi ? Mais les éditeurs c'est pas les gentils qui font face aux vilains régulateurs étatiques ?

----------


## ZenZ

> Euh...Ouais c'est du pinaillage, franchement.Je vois pas ce qui empêche de considérer qu'un autoportrait puisse être une photo prise par soi-même. A l'époque y'avait pas d'appareil photo, on raisonnait sur la base de tableaux, de "portraits", cependant on ne va pas réinventer systématiquement  de nouveaux termes parce qu'une nouvelle techno apparaît.


Et une autophoto non ? Allez par ici les millions  :Eclope:

----------


## Carib00

> Euh...Ouais c'est du pinaillage, franchement.Je vois pas ce qui empêche de considérer qu'un autoportrait puisse être une photo prise par soi-même. A l'époque y'avait pas d'appareil photo, on raisonnait sur la base de tableaux, de "portraits", cependant on ne va pas réinventer systématiquement  de nouveaux termes parce qu'une nouvelle techno apparaît.


Si on part par là, "bleu" et "cyan" et "turquoise" ça n'a pas vraiment lieu d'exister puisque c'est quand même pas loin d'être la même chose.

Je trouve pas que ce soit du pinaillage. "Selfie", on imagine bien la photo prise avec la caméra avant du téléphone, "autoportrait" on pense tout de suite aux peintre Renaissance et autres.




> Et on ne va pas d'un côté critiquer la parfois trop grande complexité inutile de la langue Fr tout en considérant que rajouter eds termes anglo-saxons c'est l'enrichir, y'a un contre-sens quelque part


La langue est complexe sur plein d'autres sujets comme disait Grosnours (orthographe, grammaire à la ramasse, masculin/féminin, etc.). Et pour reprendre un truc lu un peu plus tôt dans le fil, lorsque le terme est dans les moeurs, je pense que c'est trop tard pour le changer. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas s'il y a des exemples de traductions françaises qui ont supplanté leur version anglaise dans le langage courant ? Courriel peut-être ?

----------


## Momock

Courriel/pourriel, on s'en servait pour le LOL à la base et du coup... ben on s'en servait, donc ça s'est incrusté.




> Si on part par là, "bleu" et "cyan" et "turquoise" ça n'a pas vraiment lieu d'exister puisque c'est quand même pas loin d'être la même chose.


T'es un masculiniste toi, non?  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Jeudi 2 Juin 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-juin-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Où on parle de comment les modders ont sauvé les parties en ligne de *Titanfall 2*, qui croulaient sous les attaques DDoS et les bots :

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/how-modde...rom-the-brink/

Le metroidvania *Overlord : Escape from Nazarick* sortira le 16 Juin sur PC et Switch :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050849725.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roguelike *Fabular : Once upon a Spacetime* sortira à la fin de l’année en accès anticipé sur PC. Une démo jouable sera disponible au prochain Steam Next Fest :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849697.html



Spoiler Alert! 








*Ubisoft* ne présentera rien ce mois-ci. Ptêt à la rentrée :

https://www.gameblog.fr/jeu-video/ed...cet-ete-401882

Le jeu d’aventures sous-marines *Silt* est sorti hier sur PC :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/atmospher...lt-pc-release/



Spoiler Alert! 








Présentation des Renégats du Chaos et de l’Alliance du Vieux Monde dans *Blood Bowl 3*, en bêtajusqu’au 12 Juin :

https://www.actugaming.net/blood-bow...railer-501043/



Spoiler Alert! 








*BioShock* en vue isométrique. Parce que :

https://gamerant.com/bioshock-camera...ometric-model/



Spoiler Alert! 








La sortie de l’action-RPG *Atomic Heart* est toujours prévue pour le 4ème trimestre 2022, et n’est pas retardée à 2023 :

https://gamerant.com/atomic-heart-re...rumors-denied/

25 nouveaux jeux sur le *GeForce NOW* pour le mois de Juin. Par contre, *God Of War* ne sera plus disponible à l’achat à partir du 1er Juillet sur l’abonnement :

https://wccftech.com/geforce-now-add...r-on-july-1st/

*Obsidian* devrait présenter quelque chose au Xbox & Bethesda showcase du 12 Juin :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...se-appearance/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Limited Run Games* présentera des trucs le 6 Juin :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/li.../1100-6504053/

*Witchbrook* (ex Spellbound) a une page Steam et des sceenshots à montrer :

https://www.gameinformer.com/2022/06...-page-now-live

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1846700/Witchbrook/



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le jeu de bagarre *Granblue Fantasy: Versus* passera en version 2.80 demain, avec un tas de changements :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/06/gran...hanics-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande-annonce pour l’action-plateformer *Spark the Electric Jester 3*, qui doit sortir un jour prochain sur Steam, et plus tard sur consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/06/spar...meplay-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








Le RPG rythmique *INFINITE GUITARS* doit sortir dans l’année sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/inf...es-metalliques



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’adresse *Surface Rush* sort aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles, après être sorti sur Android :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/sur...ndeurs-marines



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures avec des voyages dans le temps dedans *Old Skies* a été annoncé pour un jour prochain sur Steam :

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/wad...ture-old-skies



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Bande-annonce pour le *Kalof de cette année*, Modern Warfare 2, qui sera « révélé » le 8 Juin (parce que c’est un Kalof, vous savez déjà ce que vous verrez). D’ailleurs, Il semble bien que Modern Warfare 2 sortirait sur Steam :

https://fr.ign.com/call-of-duty-mode...dern-warfare-2



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.pcgamer.com/modern-warfa...-call-of-duty/



Spoiler Alert! 








Vu le succès de Lost Ark (et le plantage en cours de New World), *Amazon Games* va éditer un jeu d’action-aventure de Disruptive Games (Godfall, Bloodstained, Diablo II : Resurrected, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1+2) :

https://fr.ign.com/lost-ark/59977/ne...rected-godfall

Le metroidvania *Souldier* est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://fr.ign.com/souldier/59937/tr...r-de-lancement

*Dragon Age 4* sera nommé Dreadwolf :

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-next-dra...led-dreadwolf/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Double Dragon* aura 35 ans cet été. Et Double Dragon IV n’existe pas :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/c...050849731.html

Où on présente des nouveautés de *Madden NFL 23*, qui sortira le 19 Aout sur PC, PlayStation et Xbox :

https://www.ign.com/articles/madden-...franchise-mode



Spoiler Alert! 








Le tactical RPG roguelike en coop *Inkbound* a été annoncé sur Steam. C’est par ceux qui ont fait Monster Train et l’accès anticipé est prévu pour 2023 :

https://www.ign.com/articles/inkboun...guelike-rpg-pc



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de catch – battle royale *Rumbleverse*, que vous aviez oublié mais qui doit sortir dans l’année, aura un playtest cross-platform le 11 Juin :

https://www.actugaming.net/rumblever...teform-501179/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur *Saint Kotar* sortira le 14 Octobre sur PC, PlayStation, Xbox et Switch :

https://gamerant.com/saint-kotar-hor...date-consoles/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le trailer de lancement de *Diablo Immortal*, sorti aujourd’hui sur PC :



Spoiler Alert! 








La mise à jour des 60 fps d’*Assassin’s Creed Origins* pour PS5 et Xbox Series est sorti aujourd’hui :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/as.../1100-6504066/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le Mario Kart – like *Disney Speedstorm* aura une bêta fermée le 8 Juin sur PC :

https://www.thegamer.com/disney-spee...sed-beta-june/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu d’horreur *Saint Kotar* sortira le 14 Octobre sur PC, PlayStation, Xbox et Switch :
> 
> https://gamerant.com/saint-kotar-hor...date-consoles/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/1UjAtL-lo8g


Sur console, parce qu'il est sorti le 21 octobre 2021 sur Steam.

----------


## Sannom

> *Obsidian* devrait présenter quelque chose au Xbox & Bethesda showcase du 12 Juin :
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...se-appearance/


Le billet n'en parle pas mais il s'agit sans doute du jeu que Sawyer dirige, celui dont on dit qu'il s'inspirerait de Disco Elysium (et qu'on appelle pour l'instant Pentiment).

----------


## KOUB

*Warhammer 40,000 : Chaos Gate – Daemonhunters*, sorti le 5 Mai sur PC, se la pète :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15823...-meme-plus.htm



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’horreur *Charon’s Staircase* sortira en Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/06/firs...-pc-in-october



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de survie-aventures *Endling: Extinction is Forever* sortira le 19 Juillet sur PC et consoles d’ancienne génération :

https://www.gematsu.com/2022/06/endl...unches-july-19



Spoiler Alert! 








Des nouvelles du développement du *remake de Dead Space*, qui sort le 27 Janvier 2023 sur PC, PS5 et Xbox Series :

https://noisypixel.net/dead-space-re...eplay-updates/



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Le *dock du Steam Deck*, dont la date de sortie n’était pas connue, voit sa sortie retardée :

https://fr.ign.com/steam-deck/59970/...deck-en-retard

Le nombre des ventes de *cartes graphiques* a baissé au premier trimestre 2022 :

https://www.pcgamer.com/graphics-car...lined-in-2022/


Autour du jeu vidéo :

Ça fait 3 fois que des documents militaires top-secrets se retrouvent sur les forums de *War Thunder*. À propos de tanks chinois cette fois :

https://kotaku.com/war-thunder-tank-...hin-1849005359

*José Luccioni*, connu pour de nombreux doublages de jeux vidéo (et celui d’Al Pacino), est décédé :

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15824...-francaise.htm


*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

La *blockchain Solana*, qui fait dans le proof of stake, promis moins polluant que le procédé de minage habituel, est encore stoppée parce que … ça marche pas très bien en fait :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=sol...k-halted-again

Un *Bored Ape* acheté 513.000$ s’est vendu … 161$. C’est marrant les NFT, en fait de machin du futur, ça ne semble profiter qu’à ceux qui les vendent au départ. Comme les patchs quantiques anti-ondes en fait :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=col...ey-paid-for-it

*Tim Hortons* espionne ses clients depuis 2019 grâce à son application. Ça ne veut rien dire pour vous, mais au Canada, c’est pas pareil :

https://gizmodo.com/tim-hortons-app-...ent-1849003291

Qui sont les premiers utilisateurs du *metaverse* ? Les entreprises qui ne veulent pas rater le coche évidemment, comme certains l’ont fait avec les débuts d’internet. Les curieux, aussi. Et les connards. Beaucoup de connards :

https://gizmodo.com/meta-horizon-wor...ber-1849002182

*NSO Group* est connu pour son spyware Pegasus, utilisé pour espionner de multiples gouvernements. Ils sont en grandes difficultés financières depuis que les 2tats-Unis les ont mis sur liste noire … Mais bon, quand ils ont envisagé de se remettre à vendre des spywares à des « gouvernements problématiques », ce qui les a mis dans la merde au départ, les investisseurs ont accepté de leur prêter de l’argent :

https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-sec...el-espion.html

Qui n’avait pas encore compris qu’*Elon Musk* était un sac à merde ? :

https://www.01net.com/actualites/elo...letravail.html

https://kotaku.com/elon-musk-tesla-s...tch-1849008258

Un point positif de la *blockchain* : Comme elle n’oublie rien, c’est assez facile de trouver les arnaqueurs :

https://www.numerama.com/tech/987457...c-des-nft.html

----------


## Zodex

> Sur console, parce qu'il est sorti le 21 octobre 2021 sur Steam.


Et GOG.

----------


## Higgins

Résumé du State of Play d'aujourd'hui : PUTAIN!
Le portage PC annoncé c'est pas Returnal, ni Demon's Souls, ni Bloodborne.
C'est Spider-Man! Fait chier!!

----------


## Ruvon

Présenté au State of Play et qui vient d'avoir droit à sa page Steam :

*Eternights* : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1402110/Eternights/



*Rollerdrome* : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1294420/Rollerdrome/





Rappelons que le jeu qui a surpris Izual et Malware pendant la conf est sur Steam aussi depuis fouyaya :

*Season: A letter to the future*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...to_the_future/

Le nouveau trailer :





Les quelques autres infos du State of Play qui m'intéressaient :

*Stray* sortira le 19 juillet.





Le trailer de *THE CALLISTO PROTOCOL*, par les anciens de Dead Space pas dans l'univers de PUBG.





*STREET FIGHTER 6* qui ne donne vraiment pas envie :/





Et parce que vous êtes sages, le trailer de *Final Fantasy 16*.





Et c'est bien parce que c'est vous, le trailer de *Resident Evil 4 Remake*.





Et *Spider-Man: Remastered* annoncé sur PC pour le 12 août.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Callisto Protocol c'est Dead Space sans la combi en fait ...
A voir. Ça a pas mal de gueule en tout cas ...

Rollerdrome à l'ai très cool aussi.

----------


## Ruvon

Quelques images pour *Eresys*, un jeu d'horreur en co-op par les auteurs de The Shore, toujours dans une ambiance Lovecraftienne.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1918970/Eresys/





Du gameplay pour *Sea Power : Naval Combat in the Missile Age*. 24 minutes, un peu long pour l'intensité de l'action montrée.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Missile_Age/





Mark Darrah (ex-executive producer chez Bioware) parle de *Dragon Age II* (qu'il aurait aimé appeler Dragon Age Exodus).





Le *Itch.io's Queer Games Bundle* ouvert pour toute la durée du Pride Month.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/itc...or-pride-month

https://itch.io/b/1404/queer-games-bundle-2022



Ce site, *NowLoading*, recense les conf et les titres présentés. Par exemple pour le State of Play, une page pour retrouver tous les trailers.

https://www.nowloading.games/event/s...lay-1654207200

----------


## runner

Des supposées images des menus PC de Returnal et Sackboy, 2 jeux encore non annoncés sur PC
https://wccftech.com/returnal-and-sa...-the-platform/

----------


## Kriegor

> *STREET FIGHTER 6* qui ne donne vraiment pas envie :/


Il semble être un best-of de ses prédécesseurs. Pas sûr que le retour à des punitions de punitions soit au goût de tout le monde mais c'est aussi ça l'effet Street Fighter. Suffisamment de changement à chaque opus pour créer une vague de nostalgie sur celui d'avant.

----------


## ExPanda

> Qui n’avait pas encore compris qu’*Elon Musk* était un sac à merde ? :
> 
> https://www.01net.com/actualites/elo...letravail.html
> 
> https://kotaku.com/elon-musk-tesla-s...tch-1849008258





> Quiconque souhaite travailler à distance doit être au bureau pendant un minimum (et je veux dire *minimum*) de 40 heures par semaine ou quitter Tesla. C’est moins que ce que nous demandons aux ouvriers d’usine. […] De plus, le bureau doit être l’endroit où se trouvent vos collègues réels, et non un pseudo-bureau distant. Si vous ne vous présentez pas, nous supposerons que vous avez démissionné.


  ::|: 
"MaIS çAy uN GEniE tU CompREnds ?!"




> *Stray* sortira le 19 juillet.
> 
> https://img.youtube.com/vi/XgPRPi--F...resdefault.jpg


Mêmes remarques que sur les trailers précédents : le jeu a l'air mignon et le principe sympa, mais bon sang que ça a l'air téléguidé. J'espère vraiment que c'est juste la vidéo qui donne cette impression.

----------


## Vroum

> Et *Spider-Man: Remastered* annoncé sur PC pour le 12 août.
> 
> https://img.youtube.com/vi/wQkAfmvjW...resdefault.jpg


A noter qu'on aura aussi *Spider-Man: Miles Morales* qui sortira sur pc à l'automne.  :;):

----------


## Laya

> "MaIS çAy uN GEniE tU CompREnds ?!"
> 
> Mêmes remarques que sur les trailers précédents : le jeu a l'air mignon et le principe sympa, mais bon sang que ça a l'air téléguidé. J'espère vraiment que c'est juste la vidéo qui donne cette impression.


C'est très bien, il perdra de bon éléments et c'est dommage parce qu'il a justement besoin de très bon pour la plupart de ses sujets.

----------


## Herman Speed

> J'aime beaucoup l'aveu involontaire:


C'est un beau lapsus de mouton, Il VEUT se faire tondre. Okey ! Ouinouin on est des moutons, usage général chez tous les rebelzzz sans cause.

----------


## M.Rick75

> A noter qu'on aura aussi *Spider-Man: Miles Morales* qui sortira sur pc à l'automne.


Allez, un petit effort et Last of Us 1&2 débarque pour Noël !
(perso je suis content pour les Spidey qui débarquent. Surement pas des grands grands jeux mais je les ferais avec plaisir).

----------


## Ruvon

Le titre du topic devra-t-il changer pour : pas de burger dans mes coffres à butin ? Des "child advocacy groups" aux USA demandent à la FTC de s'intéresser aux lootbox d'EA.




> The letter, which is co-signed by Fairplay, the CDD and 13 other advocacy groups including the National Council on Problem Gambling, Truth in Advertising and the Institute of Digital Media and Child Development, asks the FTC to seek the answers to 10 questions:
> 
> How many children ages 6-9 and 9-12 play FUT? How many teenagers? What steps, if any, does EA take to verify the ages of players, or to prevent children under age 13 from playing the  live version of the game or purchasing loot boxes?What percentage of children and teenagers playing FUT pay for points? How much revenue does EA earn from child and teenage FUT players?Are the design and marketing techniques EA uses in FUT, such as its use of virtual currencies and the way it artificially generates demand by offering “special” packs, dark patterns that  mislead or take unfair advantage of FUT players?Does EA provide accurate statistics on FIFA player packs?What does it mean that FIFA packs are “dynamically generated? Does EA use data-driven techniques to manipulate game players’ odds of receiving certain player cards? Relatedly, does EA use the data it collects about young people’s favorite teams and players and spending habits to market FIFA packs to individual game players? Are packs marketed more frequently and aggressively to “whales?”Does EA offer popular video game streamers better odds of opening coveted rewards if they agree to stream themselves playing FUT?Is marketing FUT for a cost of $50-$100 deceptive to children and teens when spending money in the game on packs is essential to compete successfully with friends?Are EA’s representations about FIFA packs and points likely to be misleading from the perspective of a 9-year-old? A 13-year-old? A 15-year-old? Are children at these ages likely to  understand the complex statistical probability of receiving a highly coveted card? Are children at these ages likely to understand the cost of FIFA packs in real money, given EA’s virtual  currency system obscures the true cost?Does FUT’s random rewards system indoctrinate children into gambling behaviors? Does it harm children who are already more vulnerable to problem gambling behavior?Has EA ever conducted or reviewed research on whether its games promote gambling to young people?


Un mouvement synchronisé avec celui des associations de consommateurs européens.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...er-loot-boxes/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bof, c'est les USA. Quelques billets aux sénateurs et on n'en parlera plus. Fuck yeah !

----------


## Ruvon

> Bof, c'est les USA. Quelques billets aux sénateurs et on n'en parlera plus. Fuck yeah !


Belle analogie avec les mass shootings et les demandes de régulation des armes à feu  ::ninja::  A propos, article d'opinion sur la *relation entre les armes à feu, ceux qui les fabriquent, et l'industrie du jeu vidéo*.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...onship-opinion




> And that's the key point here. The games industry isn't putting guns in anybody's hands or pulling any triggers. It's just doing its absolute best to make real-world guns and pulling their triggers really fucking fun.
> 
> If anything bad ever comes from that, who are we to blame?

----------


## ZenZ

Ouais depuis que j'ai vu 007 j'ai envie de flinguer tout le monde avec mon silencieux  :Facepalm:

----------


## La Chouette

Je suis d'accord, depuis que j'ai ri en écrasant des nonnes avec une tondeuse à gazon dans Monster Prom j'ai une folle envie de le faire en vrai  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis d'accord, depuis que j'ai ri en écrasant des nonnes avec une tondeuse à gazon dans Monster Prom j'ai une folle envie de le faire en vrai


Faut pas te croiser sur la route après que tu aies joué à Carmageddon  :Sweat:

----------


## Ruvon

*Hooded Horse*, l'éditeur de jeux de stratégie / gestion qui monte, vient de récupérer *Manor Lords* dans son écurie.





Robin Buisson, auteur de SF et de Fantasy, se lance dans le JV avec son studio Guild Studio et le jeu *Shadow of the Guild*, un beat them up / platformer inspiré par Prince of Persia dans un univers basé sur son roman La Guilde des marchands de pluie.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._of_the_Guild/

https://bonusstage.co/take-a-path-of...selling-books/

----------


## Kriegor

> Belle analogie avec les mass shootings et les demandes de régulation des armes à feu  A propos, article d'opinion sur la *relation entre les armes à feu, ceux qui les fabriquent, et l'industrie du jeu vidéo*.
> 
> https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...onship-opinion


Moi, je crois dans les statistiques (cette science de supermarché). Les anglais jouent plus que les américains (https://metro.co.uk/2022/04/30/brits...year-16549085/). Les anglais ont beaucoup moins de fusillades de masse (0 en 2022 contre plus de 200 aux USA). Les jeux vidéo ne causent pas les fusillades de masse.

----------


## Ruvon

> Les jeux vidéo ne causent pas les fusillades de masse.


Ça tombe bien, ce n'est pas ce que dit l'article.

----------


## Kriegor

J'ai seulement lu la citation que tu en as postée : It's just doing its absolute best to make real-world guns and pulling their triggers really fucking fun. If anything bad ever comes from that, who are we to blame?

----------


## ZenZ

> Moi, je crois dans les statistiques (cette science de supermarché). Les anglais jouent plus que les américains (https://metro.co.uk/2022/04/30/brits...year-16549085/). Les anglais ont beaucoup moins de fusillades de masse (0 en 2022 contre plus de 200 aux USA). Les jeux vidéo ne causent pas les fusillades de masse.


Invoquer les stats pourquoi pas, mais attention on peut leur faire dire n'importe quoi.
Par exemple dans ce que tu viens de dire tu ne prends pas en compte le fait que les armes à feu soient en vente libre aux USA, ça change tout.

Même si dans le fond on semble tous d'accord, c'était juste sur l'argumentation que je voulais rebondir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Moi, je crois dans les statistiques (cette science de supermarché). Les anglais jouent plus que les américains (https://metro.co.uk/2022/04/30/brits...year-16549085/). Les anglais ont beaucoup moins de fusillades de masse (0 en 2022 contre plus de 200 aux USA). Les jeux vidéo ne causent pas les fusillades de masse.


Tu ne trouves pas le raisonnement un peu simpliste ? Corrélation ne vaut pas nécessairement causalité. Et s'il est indiscutable que la facilité d'accès aux armes à feu aux États-Unis est le facteur n°1, il n'est pas interdit de s'interroger sur les autres phénomènes qui y contribuent. Pourquoi les armes sont-elles à ce point normalisées dans la société américaine ? C'est un fait culturel qui ne saurait se résumer à l'héritage d'une décision politique d'il y a deux cents ans.

Comment affirmer avec autant de certitude que la banalisation absolue de la représentation des armes à feu dans les films, séries et jeux vidéo ne joue _aucun_ rôle ? Les gosses grandissent en baignant là-dedans, avec des modèles héroïsés de "gentils messieurs avec des flingues" qui sauvent le monde en ayant l'air trop cool. Postuler l'absence totale d'impact de la représentation me semble tout aussi naïf et caricatural que la posture inverse (qui voudrait que la violence dans les films et jeux vidéos soit seule responsable, ce qui est une connerie sans nom).

On est en partie conditionnés par les représentations que l'on consomme (c'est largement admis lorsqu'il s'agit des stéréotypes d'ethnie ou de genre), la violence par arme à feu ne fait pas magiquement exception. Oui, des adultes rationnels et des gamins correctement éduqués savent parfaitement faire la part des choses et heureusement, ce ne sont pas les écrans qui fabriquent des psychopathes. N'empêche que dans une société déjà malade de violence par arme à feu, on peut se poser la question de la pertinence de la perpétuation du culte des flingues réalistes et de son encouragement irresponsable par des fabricants tout heureux de placer leur produit.

----------


## Kriegor

> Invoquer les stats pourquoi pas, mais attention on peut leur faire dire n'importe quoi.
> Par exemple dans ce que tu viens de dire tu ne prends pas en compte le fait que les armes à feu soient en vente libre aux USA, ça change tout.


Ben oui, ça montre que la vente libre des armes à feu a infiniment (littéralement infiniment) plus d'impact sur les fusillades de masse que les jeux vidéo, pourtant cible prioritaire des républicains pro armes aux USA.
On voit que sans accès facile aux armes à feu, on divise comme de par hasard par un facteur supérieur à 1000 le nombre de fusillades de masse dans des pays qui jouent autant voir plus aux jeux vidéo (et sur des types de jeux identiques en plus).

Mon raisonnement simpliste démontre simplement que l'interdiction de la vente libre des armes à feu aura un impact radical sur le nombre de fusillades de masse même si on ne fait absolument rien pour que les gens jouent moins aux jeux vidéo ou à des jeux moins violents.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mon raisonnement simpliste démontre simplement que l'interdiction de la vente libre des armes à feu aura un impact radical sur le nombre de fusillades de masse même si on ne fait absolument rien pour que les gens jouent moins aux jeux vidéo ou à des jeux moins violents.


Interdiction qui n'a strictement aucune chance d'advenir dans une société qui continue de se foutre la tête dans le sable à la seule évocation de la banalisation de la violence par arme à feu dans sa culture et les représentations qui en émanent.

----------


## Haelnak

Et tous les massacres pré-XXème siècle, c'est en partie à cause des livres et du théâtre du coup ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et tous les massacres pré-XXème siècle, c'est en partie à cause des livres et du théâtre du coup ?


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effet_Werther




> Le roman Les souffrances du jeune Werther a été publié en 1774. Il raconte le suicide d'un jeune homme à la suite d'amours déçues. Peu après sa parution, une mode s'empare des jeunes Allemands, qui imitent les façons vestimentaires du couple sujet du roman, Charlotte et Werther. Pendant les mois qui suivent, on assiste à une vague de suicides par arme à feu selon les mêmes modalités que celles utilisées par le héros

----------


## Eloso

> Et tous les massacres pré-XXème siècle, c'est en partie à cause des livres et du théâtre du coup ?


Ben pas mal de gens te répondrait que les Croisades, la Saint-Barthélémy et pas mal d'autres choses du genre sont des événements qui découlent tout de même de l'interprétation d'un best-seller mondial... (déclinable pour la majorité des religions, pas de jaloux hein  :;):  )

_Je sais je suis bizarre et quand j'arrive dans un métro
Tous se demandent si dans ma poche il y a une bible ou un couteau
La première est plus meurtrière mais elle n'épluche pas bien les pommes_

----------


## Kriegor

> Peu après sa parution, une mode s'empare des jeunes Allemands, qui imitent les façons vestimentaires du couple sujet du roman, Charlotte et Werther. Pendant les mois qui suivent, on assiste à une vague de suicides par arme à feu selon les mêmes modalités que celles utilisées par le héros


Mais les allemands, ça compte ? Ils sont pas vraiment comme nous quand même.

----------


## 564.3

Le NRA aime bien les suisses aussi, quand il faut sortir des stats pour avoir des arguments pseudo-scientistes à présenter.
J'ai pas vérifié où ils en étaient coté jeux vidéo par contre.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je suis d'accord, depuis que j'ai ri en écrasant des nonnes avec une tondeuse à gazon dans Monster Prom j'ai une folle envie de le faire en vrai


Et moi depuis Postal 2... Non rien...

----------


## Kriegor

> J'ai pas vérifié où ils en étaient coté jeux vidéo par contre.


A mon humble avis, ils ont suffisamment de joueurs pour ne pas pouvoir en faire un contre-argument.

----------


## Momock

> Ben oui, ça montre que la vente libre des armes à feu a infiniment (littéralement infiniment) plus d'impact sur les fusillades de masse que les jeux vidéo, pourtant cible prioritaire des républicains pro armes aux USA.
> On voit que sans accès facile aux armes à feu, on divise comme de par hasard par un facteur supérieur à 1000 le nombre de fusillades de masse dans des pays qui jouent autant voir plus aux jeux vidéo (et sur des types de jeux identiques en plus).
> 
> Mon raisonnement simpliste démontre simplement que l'interdiction de la vente libre des armes à feu aura un impact radical sur le nombre de fusillades de masse même si on ne fait absolument rien pour que les gens jouent moins aux jeux vidéo ou à des jeux moins violents.


Je croyais que tu trollais au début mais... t'es vraiment sérieux avec ce que tu dis là, ou pas? Je ne sais pas quoi en penser...
Je ne veux pas donner de réponse sérieuse si t'es en train d'être ironique!  ::P:

----------


## Kriegor

Ma démonstration était pour rire (c'était un clin d'oeil à l'étude scientifique que j'ai publiée il y a 2 pages). Mais ma conclusion est sérieuse. Je pense que si tu arrêtes la vente des jeux vidéo violents aux USA, tu auras beaucoup moins d'influence sur les tueries de masse que si tu arrêtes la vente d'armes. Après, les américains font ce qu'ils veulent. S'ils sont attachés au port d'armes, je ne vais pas leur faire la morale.

----------


## Silver

Dans les meilleures ventes de Steam cette semaine, un "simulateur de sexe" à 60€. On attend les avis de canards.  ::ninja::  

Je ne mets pas de lien, mais je peux aussi dire que le futur Metal Gear avec un chat, Stray, est en meilleure position. En plus, il est moins cher :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1332010/Stray/

----------


## FB74

> Dans les meilleures ventes de Steam cette semaine, un "simulateur de sexe" à 60€. On attend les avis de canards.


Faut demander à Baalim, je pense qu'il aura terminé tous les niveaux/ achievements.  :tired:

----------


## Kimuji

Le roster de *Street Fighter 6* a déjà été leaké:



Ceux qui en avaient marre des anciens en seront pour leurs frais, les 8 persos originaux sont tous là.  ::lol:: 

La France est de retour avec un perso qui fait clairement penser à Abel de SFIV.

----------


## akaraziel

> Allez, un petit effort et Last of Us 1&2 débarque pour Noël !
> (perso je suis content pour les Spidey qui débarquent. Surement pas des grands grands jeux mais je les ferais avec plaisir).


Spiderman PS4 est vraiment un excellent jeu, pour moi un des meilleurs jeux de la console. Après faut aimer la formule Batman Arkham.

----------


## Higgins

> Ceux qui en avaient marre des anciens en seront pour leurs frais, les 8 persos originaux sont tous là.


C'est la moindre des choses!
Le fait de devoir acheter Blanka en DLC dans SFV c'était sale.

----------


## Baalim

> Faut demander à Baalim, je pense qu'il aura terminé tous les niveaux/ achievements.


Illusion software + 63 € et c'est dans le top 10... tout va bien  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

Sortie de *TEN - Ten Rooms, Ten Seconds* à pas cher, avec démo.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Ten_Seconds/





Trailer du Point&Click / Visual Novel *Hauma* qui aura une démo au Steam Next Fest.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1443470/Hauma/





Le *Devolver Marketing Countdown to Marketing*, show souvent original, ce sera le 9 juin. Avec un trailer nawak pour l'annoncer.





*Ruggnar*, platformer marseillais, sortira le 23 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1303050/Ruggnar/

----------


## Ruvon

*Electronic Arts* réagit après le mouvement de ses employés l'incitant à s'exprimer pour le Pride month, mais ne s'approche toujours pas du mot "avortement" dans un climat menaçant aux USA.

https://www.gamedeveloper.com/cultur...loyee-pushback



*Sega* a annoncé la *Mega Drive Mini 2* qui incluera 50 jeux dont des titres Mega CD. Elle sortira le 27 octobre au Japon, pour le reste du monde on ne sait pas encore.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mega-cd-games/



La *Gamescom*, ce sera sans *Nintendo* cette année.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...has-confirmed/



Annoncé durant le State of Play, la MAJ 1.14 de *Horizon Forbidden West* ajoute du contenu avec un New Game+, un mode de difficulté Kriegor Ultra Hard, des nouveaux machins en jeu et plein de petits correctifs.

https://www.polygon.com/23153085/hor...s-how-to-start





Un joueur de l'equipe esport *FaZe Clan* suite aux messages de soutien de son équipe pour le Pride month, a pris le temps de déclarer son homophobie. Nice move.

https://kotaku.com/faze-clan-virus-l...uty-1849014688

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Vendredi 3 Juin 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les impatients :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...edi-3-juin?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Le jeu de skate avec des flingues *Rollerdrome* sortira le 16 Aout sur PC et PlayStation :

https://fr.ign.com/rollerdrome/60016...vec-un-trailer



Spoiler Alert! 








*No Man's Sky* sortira un jour prochain sur PS VR 2 :

https://fr.ign.com/no-mans-sky/60014...laystation-vr2



Spoiler Alert! 








C’est aussi le cas de *Resident Evil Village* :

https://fr.ign.com/resident-evil-8/6...tir-sur-psvr-2



Spoiler Alert! 








*Horizon Forbidden West* a eu droit aujourd’hui à une mise à jour avec du transmog :

https://fr.ign.com/horizon-forbidden...dautres-choses



Spoiler Alert! 








Ce n’était évidemment pas Returnal et encore moins Bloodborne, c’est *Marvel's Spider-Man Remastered* qui sort le 12 aout sur PC. *Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales* doit aussi sortir à l’automne sur PC :

https://fr.ign.com/spider-man-ps4-1/...-arrive-sur-pc

https://www.gameinformer.com/news/20...ater-this-year



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Stray* sortira le 19 Juillet sur Steam et PlayStation :

https://www.pcgamer.com/cyberpunk-ca...-release-date/



Spoiler Alert! 








*The Callisto Protocol* sortira le 2 Décembre sur PlayStation; Xbox et PC :

https://www.pcgamer.com/callisto-pro...-release-date/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Resident Evil 4 Remake* est annoncé pour 2023, sans vraiment de surprise :

https://www.pcgamer.com/resident-evi...ake-announced/



Spoiler Alert! 








Un mod doit sortir lundi pour rajouter la faim, la soif et des maladies dans *Elden Ring* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/elden-ring-s...ific-diseases/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Lights Off!* Est un petit jeu d’horreur gratuit sur itch.io et Steam. Tout le monde a eu raison d’avoir peur pendant le trajet entre l’interrupteur de la lumière et son lit :

https://www.pcgamer.com/this-free-ho...ts-before-bed/

https://thedollargamestore.itch.io/lights-off
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1917090/Lights_Off/

*Super Hexagon* a eu droit à une grosse mise à jour à l’occasion de la vérification pour le Steam Deck :

https://www.pcgamer.com/10-years-on-...-major-update/

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, qui ont trouvé des screenshots d’options graphiques, Les versions PC de *Returnal* (encore lui) et *Sackboy* seraient en préparation. L’absence de mention de Bloodborne tend à valider un peu la rumeur :

https://www.pcgamer.com/returnal-and...vincing-leaks/



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 






*Street Fighter 6* sortira en 2023. Les nouveautés sont le Drive System et les commentaires en temps réel :

https://www.pcgamer.com/street-fight...en-world-mode/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le *roaster comple*t aurait d’ailleurs leaké :

https://www.millenium.org/news/391147.html



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

*Final Fantasy 16* sortira dans l’été 2023. C’est Masayoshi Soken qui s’occupe de la musique. Et le combat director est Ryota Suzuki (Devil May Cry 5 et Dragon Dogma) :

https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...-release-date/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...already-rules/



Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantas...-cry-5-combat/

Le jeu d’action et de romance *Eternights* a été annoncé pour début 2023 sur PlayStation et Steam :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050849787.html



Spoiler Alert! 








*The Walking Dead : Saints & Sinners - Chapter 2 Retribution* sera disponible à la sortie du PS VR 2 en 2023. Le jeu sera sorti sur PS VR, PC VR et Meta Quest 2 fin 2022 :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849781.html



Spoiler Alert! 








Le roadtrip à vélo *Season: A Letter To The Future* sortira en Automne sur PlayStation et PC :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050849769.html



Spoiler Alert! 








*Lost Ark* aura droit à une nouvelle classe tous les 2 mois jusqu’à la fin de l’année :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/lost-ark-on...lease-schedule

----------


## Ruvon

Ça se présente de mieux en mieux pour *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time Remake*, qui n'est plus disponible en préco ; Ubi précise qu'il n'est pas annulé mais ne vise plus une sortie en année fiscale 2023.

https://www.ign.com/articles/prince-...celed-delisted




> In a statement to IGN Ubisoft says, "The development of Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time Remake will now be led by Ubisoft Montreal. We’re proud of the work achieved by Ubisoft Pune and Ubisoft Mumbai, and Ubisoft Montreal will benefit from their learnings as the new team will continue the work to deliver a great remake."
> 
> Ubisoft added, "As a consequence, we are no longer targeting a FY23 release anymore and the game has been delisted. If players wish to cancel their preorder they are invited to contact their retailer. They will be updated on the project as the development is moving along."


Rappel des épisodes précédents :




> Pourquoi le développement de *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Times Remake* s'est mal passé chez Ubisoft India (spoiler : c'est Ubisoft) et ce que le futur réserve aux studios de Pune et Mumbai.
> 
> https://0451games.substack.com/p/ubi...make-india?s=r





> Ubisoft Montreal prend la main sur le développement de *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time Remake*.

----------


## KOUB

La collaboration *Child of Light / Bloodstained* a finalement été déployée aujourd'hui :

https://www.destructoid.com/bloodsta...er-this-month/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, le plus ou moins XCOM *Marvel’s Midnight Suns* sortirait le 6 Octobre :

https://wccftech.com/marvels-midnigh...ssibly-leaked/

*Sapiens* est un city-builder qui doit sortir en accès anticipé sur Steam au milieu de l’année. Une démo jouable est disponible :

https://www.thegamer.com/sapiens-ear...ilder-preview/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1060230/Sapiens/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu de plateformes *TEN - Ten Rooms, Ten Seconds* sort aujourd’hui sur PC et toutes les consoles. Une démo jouable est disponible sur Steam :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/ten...forme-exigeant

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Ten_Seconds/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le jeu d’aventures *The Time I Have Left* sortira dans la deuxième moitié de l’année 2023 sur PC :

https://www.indiemag.fr/articles/tim...asme-etouffant



Spoiler Alert! 








Où on parle de faire ses propres niveaux de jeux *Sonic* :

https://www.factornews.com/actualite...nic-48552.html

Nouvelle bande-annonce avec du combat pour *Sonic Frontiers* :

https://fr.ign.com/sonic-frontiers/6...avec-du-combat
https://fr.ign.com/sonic-frontiers/6...ideo-ign-first



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Du gameplay pour *Horizon: Call of the Mountain PSVR 2*, qui doit sortir en même temps que le casque :

https://www.ign.com/articles/horizon...svr-2-gameplay



Spoiler Alert! 








Hier était le jour de la mise à jour mensuelle de *Rust*, qui devrait rendre le jeu plus accueillant pour les nouveaux venus :

https://nofrag.com/la-mise-a-jour-me...r-les-combats/

https://www.pcgamer.com/rust-gets-bi...-since-launch/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le Rundown 7.0 de *GTFO* sera déployé le 16 Juin, avec nouveaux niveaux et nouvelles bestioles :

https://nofrag.com/gtfo-le-rundown-7...ra-le-16-juin/



Spoiler Alert! 








Bande annonce pour Johnny Joestar du jeu de bagarre *JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: All-Star Battle R*, qui sort le 1er Septembre sur Steam et le 2 Septembre sur consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/jojos-bizarre...estar-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Klonoa Phantasy Reverie Series* sortira le 7 Juillet sur Steam et le 8 sur toutes les consoles :

https://noisypixel.net/klonoa-phanta...-release-date/

Le jeu d’aventures – exploration *Charon’s Staircase* sortira en Octobre sur PC et toutes les consoles :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/06/ch...es-en-octobre/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KOUB

Le *Devolver Marketing Countdown to Marketing* aura lieu le 9 Juin, présenté par Suda51 :

https://fr.ign.com/gunbrella/60020/n...mee-par-suda51



Spoiler Alert! 








La simulation de skate *Session: Skate Sim* sortira d’accès anticipé le 22 Septembre sur Steam :

https://www.pcgamer.com/session-skat...-in-september/

Une démo pour le mod *FarOutCry* est disponible :

https://www.dsogaming.com/mods/far-c...-for-download/



Spoiler Alert! 








Interview de Tymon Smektała, lead designer de *Dying Light 2: Stay Human* à propos de sa recette de soupe au fromage :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/the-post-...ymon-smektala/

La prochaine mise à jour de *Valheim* devrait corriger le problème de sauvegarde dans le Steam Cloud :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valheim/pat...cloud-save-bug

Un jeu de foot américain, du nom de *STG Football*, avec la licence officielle de la NFLPA a été évalué aux USA … Avec de la blockchain et des NFT dedans évidemment :

https://gamerant.com/nft-football-game/

Un bout de la bande-son de *A Plague Tale: Requiem* :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/06/un...st-disponible/



Spoiler Alert! 









*En rapport avec le hardware :*

Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, la sortie des cartes *Nvidia RTX 40XX* ne devraient pas sortir en Septembre comme indiqués par certaines rumeurs, mais vers la fin de l’année :

https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidias-rtx-...-from-release/

Ce n’était pas une Dreamcast Mini, mais en fait une *Mega Drive Mini 2* que SEGA a annoncé, avec 50 jeux Megadrive et Mega CD, pour le 27 Octobre :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mega-cd-games/

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...firmed-so-far/

https://www.thegamer.com/mega-drive-2-revealed-sega-cd/



Spoiler Alert! 








20 millions de *PS5* ont été vendues :

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050849799.html


*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

*EA* a « oublié » de préciser les revenus du mode *Ultimate Team* dans son rapport annuel. En 2021, le mode de FIFA représentait 29% des revenus de la compagnie. En cette période de défiance et de demande de régulation ou d’enquête sur les lootbox et vu qu’apparemment EA chercherait à se vendre, il est aisé de comprendre l’omission :

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...022-sec-report

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...er-loot-boxes/

*Midnight Society*, le studio de développement de Dr. Disrespect, commence un partenariat avec Polygon Studios … Pour une plateforme de jeu sur la blockchain de ce dernier, avec des bons gros NFT :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas...h=6d468ca9552e

À propos de *Season: A Letter To The Future*, Les actions prises pour le problème de harcèlement du studio ont été annoncées … :



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








https://www.scavengers.ca/fr/general...on-officielle/

*Microsoft*, vu qu’ils vont probablement récupérer leur premier syndicat suite à l’acquisition d’Activision-Blizzard, à cause de Bobby, promet de collaborer avec tous les employés qui voudraient aussi en former un :

https://kotaku.com/microsoft-xbox-ac...-ca-1849010773

Le prochain jeu de *11 bit studios* sera présenté le 12 Juin :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ee.../1100-6504116/



Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

La *CFTC* poursuit la plateforme d’échange de cryptomonnaies *Gemini* pour avoir beaucoup menti sur ses bilans financiers et ses perspectives d’avenir. La plateforme a d’ailleurs licencié 10% de ses employés « à cause de la chute du cours des cryptomonnaies » :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=cft...ing-statements

https://gizmodo.com/winklevoss-twins...uit-1849009725

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=gem...-crypto-winter

Un développeur voulait lancer des *NFT de fesses de gobelins* (soupir de lassitude). Sauf qu’il n’avançait pas assez vite, du coup, un fieffé mécréant est passé, a copié les images et le contrat du projet, avant de lancer le même projet de NFT, mais avant le développeur solitaire donc :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=som...-asses-project

Apparemment *Elon Musk*, qui a choisi de devenir un supervilain de James Bond au lieu de devenir Batman, prévoit de virer 10% des employés de Tesla car « il sent mal l’avenir de l’économie ». La liste doit d’ailleurs être prête vu qu’il semblerait que Tesla espionne ses employés qui discutent de syndicalisation ou de harcèlement :

https://gizmodo.com/tesla-elon-musk-...g-f-1849012899

https://www.thegamer.com/tesla-emplo...-social-media/

Si vous aviez oublié les *plantages de Google* :

https://gizmodo.com/google-product-f...s-q-1849001585

La ville névadaise *Reno* va utiliser la blockchain pour stocker les interactions de ses habitants avec son administration. Et ça semble étrangement utile :

https://gizmodo.com/reno-blockchain-...rds-1849009098

La compagnie canadienne *Timechain* dit avoir tout perdu dans l’effondrement de la blockchain Terra et rempli son formulaire de mise en faillite … Sauf que, magie de la blockchain, Binance peut prouver qu’ils ont tout vendu avant l’effondrement des cryptomonnaies :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=tim...terra-collapse

Selon la FTC, au premier trimestre 2022, les *arnaques à la cryptomonnaie* ont rapporté 329 millions de dollars :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=ftc...ams-in-q1-2022

----------


## Sannom

> La France est de retour avec un perso qui fait clairement penser à Abel de SFIV.


Tu es sérieux là où c'est de l'ironie ? Je n'arrive pas à voir le rapport entre la montagne de SFIV et la gringalette de ce SFVI.

----------


## Kriegor

> Tu es sérieux là où c'est de l'ironie ? Je n'arrive pas à voir le rapport entre la montagne de SFIV et la gringalette de ce SFVI.


Elle reprend son code couleur et une tenue arts martiaux.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouais. J’imagine que c'est sa sœur, sa copine, son clone, ou lui-même dans une version alternative d'un autre univers. Rayez la mention inutile.

Et pour le côté "gringalette", elle a du soulever quelques baguettes de pain, ou porter quelques casiers de rouge, pour être aussi large des épaules, quand même.

----------


## pipoop

On est sur que c'est une femme?

----------


## Kriegor

Elle s'appelle Mimi.

----------


## Eloso

> Elle s'appelle Mimi.


Une femme comme ça, je ne lui dis pas qu'elle est mimie. Je lui donne du "Madame"

----------


## 564.3

C'est Mimi Cracra qui a grandi.
Et l'italienne on se demande ce qu'elle prend au petit dej, mais vaut peut-être mieux pas le savoir.

----------


## Erkin_

Pitié, plus de balises spoiler, c'est vraiment un enfer à consulter.

----------


## Munshine

> Pitié, plus de balises spoiler, c'est vraiment un enfer à consulter.


Bah je ne vois pas en quoi et cela permet d'améliorer le chargement de la page.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pitié, plus de balises spoiler, c'est vraiment un enfer à consulter.


Tu pourrais aussi revenir au skin par défaut (qui est intégralement fonctionnel, contrairement à la version "CPC-Dark" buggée de partout que tu dois être l'un des derniers canards à utiliser), ou bien passer par le Substack.
Dans la mesure où les alternatives individuelles existent, ce serait plus correct de passer par là, plutôt qu'essayer d'imposer un changement qui va affecter tout le monde.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bah je ne vois pas en quoi et cela permet d'améliorer le chargement de la page.


Ca n'améliore pas le chargement, mais ça permet d'avoir accès à la page même quand tout est encore en train de charger. Sans ces balises, la page se décale à chaque fois qu'un nouvel élément est chargé. Du coup, tu lis le dernier message, et paf, il disparaît et il faut scroller pour le retrouver. Une fois retrouvé, tiens, une nouvelle image se charge, faut encore le retrouver. Perso, avec ma connexion de campagnard de merde, j'ouvrais le topic, je laissais charger l'onglet une minute ou deux et ensuite seulement j'y allais, sinon c'était une horreur. Alors que là, les balises prennent la même place, que leur contenu soit chargé ou non.

----------


## Zodex

Ouais c'est cool les spoilers, que ça soit sur PC ou téléphone ça va mieux qu'avant !

----------


## runner

> Pitié, plus de balises spoiler, c'est vraiment un enfer à consulter.


C'est le contraire plutôt.  C'est bien plus agréable à consulter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca n'améliore pas le chargement, mais ça permet d'avoir accès à la page même quand tout est encore en train de charger. Sans ces balises, la page se décale à chaque fois qu'un nouvel élément est chargé. Du coup, tu lis le dernier message, et paf, il disparaît et il faut scroller pour le retrouver. Une fois retrouvé, tiens, une nouvelle image se charge, faut encore le retrouver. Perso, avec ma connexion de campagnard de merde, j'ouvrais le topic, je laissais charger l'onglet une minute ou deux et ensuite seulement j'y allais, sinon c'était une horreur. Alors que là, les balises prennent la même place, que leur contenu soit chargé ou non.


Tout à fait. C'est une raison de pourquoi cette idée avait été suggérée par certains. Koub a eu l’extrême gentillesse de la suivre et je l'en remercie beaucoup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca n'améliore pas le chargement, mais ça permet d'avoir accès à la page même quand tout est encore en train de charger. Sans ces balises, la page se décale à chaque fois qu'un nouvel élément est chargé. Du coup, tu lis le dernier message, et paf, il disparaît et il faut scroller pour le retrouver. Une fois retrouvé, tiens, une nouvelle image se charge, faut encore le retrouver. Perso, avec ma connexion de campagnard de merde, j'ouvrais le topic, je laissais charger l'onglet une minute ou deux et ensuite seulement j'y allais, sinon c'était une horreur. Alors que là, les balises prennent la même place, que leur contenu soit chargé ou non.


Tout à fait. C'est une raison de pourquoi cette idée avait été suggérée par certains. Koub a eu l’extrême gentillesse de la suivre et je l'en remercie beaucoup.

----------


## Kriegor

Ce débat n'en finira jamais !

----------


## Erkin_

> Tu pourrais aussi revenir au skin par défaut (qui est intégralement fonctionnel, contrairement à la version "CPC-Dark" buggée de partout que tu dois être l'un des derniers canards à utiliser), ou bien passer par le Substack.
> Dans la mesure où les alternatives individuelles existent, ce serait plus correct de passer par là, plutôt qu'essayer d'imposer un changement qui va affecter tout le monde.


Ce n'est pas un soucis de skin, c'est simplement l'enfer de devoir cliquer sur chaque bouton spoiler (40 dans cette page déjà) pour pouvoir consulter les news et c'est un bordel pour se repérer dans la page et voir facilement ce que l'on a déjà lu.
Maintenant le côté alternatives individuelles plutôt que d'impacter tout le monde, ben c'est ce qu'il s'est passé. L'alternative pour ceux qui avaient du mal à charger les pages existait en configurant le nombre de messages affichés par pages.

La méthode de Ruvon passe bien mieux, même si ça reste chiant de sortir de la page pour lire les vidéos.

----------


## yodaxy

> Bah je ne vois pas en quoi et cela permet d'améliorer le chargement de la page.


Non on a déjà prouvé que le chargement de la page ne changeait pas avec les balises Spoiler. Seule la mise en page change.

----------


## Higgins

Ca n'a jamais été prouvé, c'est du pipeau!

----------


## Paul Corvus

> Pitié, plus de balises spoiler, c'est vraiment un enfer à consulter.


J'approuve ce message. :Prey:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ce n'est pas un soucis de skin, c'est simplement l'enfer de devoir cliquer sur chaque bouton spoiler (40 dans cette page déjà) pour pouvoir consulter les news et c'est un bordel pour se repérer dans la page et voir facilement ce que l'on a déjà lu.
> Maintenant le côté alternatives individuelles plutôt que d'impacter tout le monde, ben c'est ce qu'il s'est passé. L'alternative pour ceux qui avaient du mal à charger les pages existait en configurant le nombre de messages affichés par pages.
> 
> La méthode de Ruvon passe bien mieux, même si ça reste chiant de sortir de la page pour lire les vidéos.


Mais pourquoi c'est pas possible d'aller sur le substack où tout est exactement comme tu le souhaites ?

----------


## Erkin_

Donc pour me simplifier la lecture du forum tu me proposes de quitter le forum.  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Donc pour me simplifier la lecture du forum tu me proposes de quitter le forum.


T'es sûr de pas exagérer un tout petit peu ? Il y a le lien sur le forum. Ça te rajoute exactement un clic par jour dans ta navigation.  ::P:

----------


## Drakkoone

> Pitié, plus de balises spoiler, c'est vraiment un enfer à consulter.


Ouais, c'est horrible

----------


## Ruvon

Petit trailer pour le jeu de tatane *DNF Duel*, annoncé pour le 28 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1216060/DNF_Duel/





Annonce de *Escape from Tarkov ARENA*, un DLC payant (sauf si vous avez le EoD pack) uniquement basé sur le PVP, dont le test doit démarrer à l'automne 2022.





Trailer de *Fall of an Empire*, jeu de stratégie qui rappelle un peu les Total War.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._of_an_Empire/





*A Hero's Rest*, un city-builder / RPG manager où on doit construire son village mais aussi gérer nos héros qui iront accomplir des quêtes.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2.../A_Heros_Rest/





Allez, il suffit avec ces jeux plein de violence, voici *Deer Journey*, un Bambi Simulator de promenade dans la campagne, prévu pour le 21 juin.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Deer_Journey/





Capcom valide les leaks sur le roster de *Street Fighter 6*.

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...otage-appears/



Attention politique française, à bientôt après mon ban : réception des acteurs de l'esport français à l'Elysée. 34 minutes de vidéo bien consensuelle  ::ninja:: 





Du gameplay de la démo de *SIGNALIS*, survival horror sci-fi, par Alpha Beta Gamer.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1262350/SIGNALIS/





De la wingsuit dans le prochain *Saints Row*





Présentation de la création du minijeu Machine Strike dans *Horizon Forbidden West*, avec des vidéos mais non Youtube.

https://blog.playstation.com/2022/06...achine-strike/



Le CEO de Nightdive qui a fait le remaster de Quake avait contacté Epic et Tim Sweeney pour faire subir le même traitement à *Unreal* fait sur... l'Unreal Engine. Pas de réponse jusqu'ici.

https://twitter.com/pripyatbeast/sta...83275391201280

----------


## Munshine

> Sans ces balises, la page se décale à chaque fois qu'un nouvel élément est chargé. Du coup, tu lis le dernier message, et paf, il disparaît et il faut scroller pour le retrouver.


Oui c'était ça qui était plutôt l'enfer. Avec les balises, le confort de lecture s'est amélioré.  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

> T'es sûr de pas exagérer un tout petit peu ? Il y a le lien sur le forum. Ça te rajoute exactement un clic par jour dans ta navigation. 
> 
> https://c.tenor.com/x_LpZ_rJomsAAAAC...ve-buscemi.gif


https://pastebin.com/MdLzJdLV 


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Drakkoone

> T'es sûr de pas exagérer un tout petit peu ? Il y a le lien sur le forum. Ça te rajoute exactement un clic par jour dans ta navigation. 
> 
> https://c.tenor.com/x_LpZ_rJomsAAAAC...ve-buscemi.gif


Et ne pas avoir de balise rajoute exactement quelques secondes d'attente ou la nécessité de scroller un petit peu la page pour lire le contenu du forum.

----------


## Sannom

Nah, tu ne sais pas quand la page sera chargée en entier, c'est très chiant.

----------


## Drakkoone

Si, quand la barre de progression de chargement de mon navigateur est complète.

Par contre, les balise spoiler, je peux pas les lire sur mon smartphone, ou alors, je devrais renoncer au mode mobile, mais alors je ne pourrais plus naviguer à une seule main, je serais obliger de zoomer avec mon autre main. Ce qui est encore plus pénible que la version mobile du forum. Et ce n'est pas peu dire.

----------


## Supergounou

Wâ trop dur votre vie. Deux mains quoi, je n'ai pas de mot qui pourrait exprimer toute l'horreur qui me vient à l'esprit en imaginant votre désarrois.

----------


## KOUB

Sincères salutations du Samedi 4 Juin 2022,


Le lien vers le Substack pour les gens qui n'aiment pas les balises spoilers  ::ninja::  :

https://koub.substack.com/p/les-news...-juin-2022?s=w


*En rapport avec les jeux vidéo :*

Battlestate Game (Escape from Tarkov), a annoncé un nouveau FPS compétitif en arène nommé … *Escape from Tarkov Arena* :

https://www.pcgamer.com/escape-from-...-announcement/



Spoiler Alert! 








*Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time* ne sortira encore pas durant cette année fiscale et est donc encore retardé :

https://www.pcgamer.com/prince-of-pe...delayed-again/

Vous vous rappelez d’*Abandoned* ? Le jeu d’horreur de Blue Box qui n’est pas le Slient Hill avec Kojima comme le voulait une légende urbaine. Bah en fait, selon des gens bien informés ou pas, Blue Box, qui a sorti quelques jeux en accès anticipé jamais fini … N’avance plus sur le développement. En fait, il semblerait même qu’il n’y « aucune preuve tangible » de son existence. Il semblerait aussi que le développeur principal Hasan Kahraman soit un effroyable être humain. Le studio promet que tout va bien par contre  :

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/bl.../1100-6504049/

https://www.actugaming.net/abandoned...te-pas-501655/

https://gamerant.com/abandoned-devel...n-development/

*Nightdive Studios* (Quake Remastered) a parlé à Epic d’un possible remake du premier *Unreal* :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/unreal-gold/remake



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Comme il est de tradition pour les licences sportives EA, la version PC de *Madden NFL 23* n’aura évidemment pas droit aux fonctions next gen des consoles. Z’avez qu’à acheter plus de lootbox aussi :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/madden-nfl-...rsion-last-gen

Le festival des démos *Steam Next Fest* aura lieu du 13 au 20 Juin :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/steam-next-fest-june-2022/

Le FPS compétitif *Leap* est sorti en accès anticipé sur Steam :

https://www.pcinvasion.com/leap-now-...-early-access/



Spoiler Alert! 








La 2ème saison de *Babylon’s Fall* a commencé … Et on parle d’un festival du soleil où les personnages doivent porter un maillot de bain … Va falloir faire mieux pour faire revenir les joueurs (dernier pic à 66 joueurs simultanés sur Steam) :

https://noisypixel.net/babylons-fall...n-2-available/



Spoiler Alert! 








Une cutscene (et une preview) de *Sonic Origins* :

https://noisypixel.net/sonic-origins...e-mirror-mode/



Spoiler Alert! 










Spoiler Alert! 








Il semble qu’un développeur de Rare débloque des achievments d’un port Xbox de *GoldenEye 007* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...neye-007-port/



Spoiler Alert! 








Capcom confirme la fuite du roaster complet de *Street Fighter 6* :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...otage-appears/



Spoiler Alert! 








Le créateur de l’addon *GlueLibrary pour Garry’s Mod* semble avoir complétement fondu les plombs et a pourri son logiciel avec des images dégueu et des menaces de mort :

https://www.thegamer.com/garrys-mod-glue-library/



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Drakkoone

> Wâ trop dur votre vie. Deux mains quoi, je n'ai pas de mot qui pourrait exprimer toute l'horreur qui me vient à l'esprit en imaginant votre désarrois.
> 
> https://c.tenor.com/axkf4b0ccewAAAAS...os-animals.gif


Carrément, tout ça pour empêcher à d'autre d'avoir à scroller sur une page  ::siffle:: 
Trop dur.

Parce qu'a ton avis, c'est quoi le plus simple pour KOUB, de rajouter des balises spoiler, ou de juste poster ses news (et pour Ruvon de mettre des images avec des liens vers le contenu) ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Carrément, tout ça pour empêcher à d'autre d'avoir à scroller sur une page 
> Trop dur.


Ah oui, j'ai dis ça. Me souvenais plus, merci ma mémoire.




> Parce qu'a ton avis, c'est quoi le plus simple pour KOUB, de rajouter des balises spoiler, ou de juste poster ses news (et pour Ruvon de mettre des images avec des liens vers le contenu) ?


Moi je lui ai déjà proposé de simplement mettre le lien vers son site, hop plus de problèmes pour tout le monde (sauf Erkin, mais bon).

Et sinon, si on arrêtait tous d'enculer des mouches, et on laisse les newzers faire comme ils veulent ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Parce qu'a ton avis, c'est quoi le plus simple pour KOUB


À mon avis, le plus simple est qu'on apprécie le taf de ouf qu'il abat sans qu'on l'emmerde tous les 3 jours en demandant de changer ci ou ça.  ::siffle::

----------


## KOUB

*Assassin’s Creed Infinity* sous Unreal Engine 5, ça donnerait ça :

https://www.dsogaming.com/videotrail...-5-looks-cool/



Spoiler Alert! 








Selon des gens bien informés ou pas, un mode duel serait en préparation pour *Valorant* :

https://gamewave.fr/valorant/valoran...developpement/

Un port de *Doom* … sur un firmware de Bios :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/doom/bios-port

*11 Bit Studios* travaille sur 3 jeux dont Frostpunk 2 :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/frostpunk-2/summer-game-fest

*Vampire Survivors* passera en version 0.7 le 9 Juin :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/vampire-sur...-7-patch-notes



Spoiler Alert! 








Une nouvelle vidéo de *Scorn*, qui sort toujours en octobre sur PC et Xbox Series :

https://gamerant.com/scorn-gameplay-monster/



Spoiler Alert! 








10 ans de jeu ou 110.000$ pour équiper son personnage avec le maximum d’items légendaires dans *Diablo Immortal*. Avec le hasard des lootbox en plus, donc ce n’est même pas certain :

https://gamerant.com/diablo-immortal...egendary-gems/



Spoiler Alert! 








Nouvelle bande-annonce pour le *Kalof de cette année* :

https://gamerant.com/call-of-duty-mo...idson-trailer/



Spoiler Alert! 








La 9ème saison de *Fallout 76* commencera le 14 Juin :

https://xboxsquad.fr/news/2022/06/la...-dread-island/



Spoiler Alert! 








Après avoir fait changer le design de Sonic dans le film du même nom, les fans essaient … de faire retarder *Sonic Frontiers*, histoire qu’il ressemble à un bon jeu :

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...meplay-reveal/


*Une comparaison entre Resident Evil 4 et son Remake :*

https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/15834...-de-capcom.htm



Spoiler Alert! 









*Autour du jeu vidéo :*

Ça a mal vieilli ça :

https://www.gamesradar.com/remember-...ter-sure-does/



Spoiler Alert! 









*Ça m’a semblé intéressant … ou drôle … mais ça ne sera peut-être pas votre cas :*

L’état de *New York* a fait deux trucs intéressants récemment. En premier, passer un moratoire pour stopper l’utilisation d’énergies fossiles pour le minage de cryptomonnaies pendant deux ans, le temps d’étudier l’impact environnemental du machin. Le second, c’est de passer une loi garantissant le droit à réparer des acheteurs de trucs :

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...o-mine-crypto/

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2022...agnostic-info/

Des NFT ont été volés sur le Discord *Bored Ape*. Encore une fois :

https://web3isgoinggreat.com/?id=bor...32-nfts-stolen

----------


## Drakkoone

> À mon avis, le plus simple est qu'on apprécie le taf de ouf qu'il abat sans qu'on l'emmerde tous les 3 jours en demandant de changer ci ou ça.


Exactement ce que je faisais jusqu'à ce que les dit emmerdeurs interviennent.

----------


## Supergounou

> Exactement ce que je faisais jusqu'à ce que les dit emmerdeurs interviennent.


Pauvre petit chou. Décidément, c'est pas ta journée hein.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Pauvre petit chou. Décidément, c'est pas ta journée hein.


Quel sous titre approprié.

----------


## Supergounou

> Quel sous titre approprié.


Merci, mais ça n'a rien à voir tu ne connais pas l'histoire. 

Et maintenant, si on pouvait revenir aux fondamentaux, et que vous arrêtiez tous de faire chier pour des broutilles ? Je vais le répéter et le mettre avec une police une peu plus grande et du gras aussi pour les aveugles et/ou les vrais chieurs:




> *Et sinon, si on arrêtait tous d'enculer des mouches, et on laisse les newzers faire comme ils veulent ?*

----------


## La Chouette

> Exactement ce que je faisais jusqu'à ce que les dit emmerdeurs interviennent.


Le tout premier "emmerdeur" du jour, c'était celui qui, comme toi, n'apprécie pas les balises spoiler. Ne serais-tu donc pas, en en rajoutant, toi-même un emmerdeur ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Drakkoone

> Le tout premier "emmerdeur" du jour, c'était celui qui, comme toi, n'apprécie pas les balises spoiler. Ne serais-tu donc pas, en en rajoutant, toi-même un emmerdeur ?


Le mot clé étant "du jour". 

La finalité, c'est le boulot supplémentaire demandé aux "newseurs" par les tout premiers emmerdeurs incapables de scroller ou d'attendre quelques secondes.

Mais le message doit être passé ou ne passera pas, je vais cesser de me répéter et en rester là.

----------


## Higgins

Dites-donc, le forum était en rade?
J'ai dû chercher "substack Koub" sur Google pour aller trouver ma dose  ::o:

----------


## Zodex

> Si, quand la barre de progression de chargement de mon navigateur est complète.
> 
> Par contre, les balise spoiler, je peux pas les lire sur mon smartphone, ou alors, je devrais renoncer au mode mobile, mais alors je ne pourrais plus naviguer à une seule main, je serais obliger de zoomer avec mon autre main. Ce qui est encore plus pénible que la version mobile du forum. Et ce n'est pas peu dire.


Par contre le mode "pas mobile" (enfin normal quoi  ::): ) permet de naviguer d'une seule main et de zoomer toujours d'une seule main, je ne comprends pas comment on peut ne pas faire ça ?

----------


## akaraziel

> Dites-donc, le forum était en rade?
> J'ai dû chercher "substack Koub" sur Google pour aller trouver ma dose


Sans doute, j'avais des difficultés à poster des messages.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites-donc, le forum était en rade?
> J'ai dû chercher "substack Koub" sur Google pour aller trouver ma dose


Sans doute, j'avais des difficultés à poster des messages.



Visiblement j'en ai encore  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> *Sega* a annoncé la *Mega Drive Mini 2* qui incluera 50 jeux dont des titres Mega CD. Elle sortira le 27 octobre au Japon, pour le reste du monde on ne sait pas encore.
> 
> https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...mega-cd-games/


Une présentation en japonais d'1min30.





Preview de la MAJ de juin du FPS *Ready or Not* en vidéo : "massive overhaul to suspect combat mechanics including cover and hiding places".





Annonce de *SpellRogue*, un roguelike deckbuilder avec des dés.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1990110/SpellRogue/

----------


## Magnarrok

Pourquoi une Sega Mini 2 ? Ils se sont rendues compte que la première était vraiment trop de la merde ?

----------


## Getz

> Si, quand la barre de progression de chargement de mon navigateur est complète.
> 
> Par contre, les balise spoiler, je peux pas les lire sur mon smartphone, ou alors, je devrais renoncer au mode mobile, mais alors je ne pourrais plus naviguer à une seule main, je serais obliger de zoomer avec mon autre main. Ce qui est encore plus pénible que la version mobile du forum. Et ce n'est pas peu dire.


Pro tip: pour zoomer d'une seule main, tu doubles tap en laissant appuyer lors du deuxième et tu bouges ton doigt vers le bas. Voilà, t'es plus obligé d'utiliser l'horrible skin mobile du forum !

----------


## Bibik

> Pourquoi une Sega Mini 2 ? Ils se sont rendues compte que la première était vraiment trop de la merde ?


Imagine la Playstation alors

----------


## Herman Speed

> Pourquoi une Sega Mini 2 ? Ils se sont rendues compte que la première était vraiment trop de la merde ?


La première est déjà une bonne mini console qui s'est bien vendue et qui au moyen d'une petite aide émule d'autres Rom correctement.

La "2" devrait être une nouvelle coque avec un Cpu un peu plus "pêchu" et plus d'espace de stockage pour les nostalgiques de l'Age d'Or de Sega.

Signé, un heureux possesseur de la Megadrive Mini. (Après, la sega mini 2, la deamcast mini, etc... Viendez les vieux  ::ninja:: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Imagine la Playstation alors


Là, c'était vraiment la catastrophe !  ::lol::

----------


## Kriegor

> La première est déjà une bonne mini console qui s'est bien vendue et qui au moyen d'une petite aide émule d'autres Rom correctement.


Perso, je ne vois pas son intérêt alors que Sega vend tous les jeux qui sont dessus une bouchée de pain sur toutes les plateformes possibles.
Ce n'est pas comme Nintendo qui ne propose ses vieux hit qu'en location.

----------


## Herman Speed

Quel intérêt ? Tout cela n'est meut que par la nostalgie et l'étiquette officielle SEGAAAAAAAAAAAA.

Edit : Et les Pépètes ! Plein de pépètes avant que la génération qui a connu ces bidules en physique ne soit gamo-remplacée.

----------


## runner

> Le mot clé étant "du jour". 
> 
> La finalité, c'est le boulot supplémentaire demandé aux "newseurs" par les tout premiers emmerdeurs incapables de scroller ou d'attendre quelques secondes.
> 
> .


Koub a eu la gentillesse de modifier pour éviter certains problèmes à certains, il t'offre le substack mais visiblement même ça, t'en veux pas. Niveau emmerdeur, je ne sais pas qui est le plus important entre ceux qui avaient vraiment des soucis et toi qui veut même pas l'effort alors que Koub t'offre déjà une solution clé en main pour régler tes soucis.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Koub a eu la gentillesse de modifier pour éviter certains problèmes à certains


Mais du coup ça crée des problèmes à d'autres




> Niveau emmerdeur, je ne sais pas qui est le plus important entre ceux qui avaient vraiment des soucis et toi qui veut même pas l'effort


Non, ils n'avaient pas envie de scroller ou d'attendre quelques secondes, c'est du même niveau que les soucis pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas ouvrir les balises spoiler.




> il t'offre le substack mais visiblement même ça, t'en veux pas.


Du coup, assume et demande à KOUB de ne plus poster de news ici et de se contenter d'un lien vers le substack.

Moi je viens sur le topic des news lire des news, si c'est pour aller sur d'autre sites, pas besoin de substack, je peux directement aller sur des sites de news de jeux video.

Mais certains pour leur confort ont demandé à KOUB une mise en page qui lui demande un travail supplémentaire, et ceux qui n'aiment pas cette nouvelle mise en page et souhaite un retour au format original serait les ingrats qui veulent forcer un changement pour leur confort égoïste ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Momock

Signalis a l'air si infiniment stylé!  ::wub::  On sent toutes les influences du geek ado de fin des années 90 réunies dans un seul morceau, remaniés à sa sauce.  :Mellow2: 

PS: et c'est quoi le putain de problème avec les RE modernes et la musique?

----------


## LeLiquid

> ...

----------


## pipoop

intervention de la moderation dans 3..2...

----------


## runner

> Mais du coup ça crée des problèmes à d'autres
> 
> 
> 
> Non, ils n'avaient pas envie de scroller ou d'attendre quelques secondes, c'est du même niveau que les soucis pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas ouvrir les balises spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup, assume et demande à KOUB de ne plus poster de news ici et de se contenter d'un lien vers le substack.
> ...


Tu as une vision assez nombriliste du mot confort.

----------


## Orhin

> Non, ils n'avaient pas envie de scroller ou d'attendre quelques secondes, c'est du même niveau que les soucis pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas ouvrir les balises spoiler.


C'était largement plus long que "quelques secondes" pour avoir une page stable.
Même avec une bonne connexion.

----------


## Paul Corvus

> Mais du coup ça crée des problèmes à d'autres
> 
> 
> 
> Non, ils n'avaient pas envie de scroller ou d'attendre quelques secondes, c'est du même niveau que les soucis pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas ouvrir les balises spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup, assume et demande à KOUB de ne plus poster de news ici et de se contenter d'un lien vers le substack.
> ...


Je te soutiens dans tes propos à 100%. Et c'est fou comme certains "pro-balises" sont arrogants dès qu'on ose les contredire avec des arguments valides. C'est d'une tristesse.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Azerty

Aller, plein le fion :

----------


## Supergounou

:Facepalm: 

Sérieux, vous avez vraiment beaucoup trop de temps à perdre.

----------


## Hideo

Comme d'hab merci pour les news Koub & Ruvon, on vous merite pas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je vois qu'on a atteint 10 000 messages. Je vous propose d'en profiter pour changer de pièce et aérer un peu.  :;): 

*Nouveau topic ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...2#post13836212*

----------


## KiwiX

Oui et sans spoiler si possible  :;):

----------


## Higgins

Si, on veut des spoilers!  :Cell:

----------

